#kubuntu 2006-01-30
<Zappa> well the fgl version is quite a bit more nifty
<cplusplus> how can i find out my kde version?
<hatake_kakashi> wonder if thats ati retaliating with an optimised version of glxgears *scratches chin*
<fusionfox> eehh
<fusionfox> in every window there is help
<hatake_kakashi> cplusplus: About| About KDE
<fusionfox> click there
<hatake_kakashi> bah.. help*
<fusionfox> and then kde version
<fusionfox> =P
<hatake_kakashi> s/About/Help
<fusionfox> lol
<fusionfox> xP
<Zappa> hatake_kakashi: it's quite different - has a rotating/spinning cube with each face havinf the rotating gears on
<hatake_kakashi> Zappa: well, ati may have decided to change a few pieces here and there
<cplusplus> about kde?
<cplusplus> in terminal?
<hatake_kakashi> whichever.., just go konqueror
<hatake_kakashi> nalioth: btw, that build-essential stuff seems a little messed up, it was pointing to amd64 packages :)
<hatake_kakashi> well some
<cplusplus> not found
<cplusplus> oh;)
<cplusplus> 3,4,3
<slow-motion> n8
<cplusplus> i sould update to 3.5 ?
<cplusplus> ok?
<hatake_kakashi> probably, if you wanted to
<cplusplus> apt-get intall kde3.5 ok?
<cplusplus> or remove the old one before?
<hatake_kakashi> cplusplus: there is information on the kubuntu website
<nalioth> hatake_kakashi: the build-essential points to wherever your sources.list points to
<cplusplus> inform about?
<cplusplus> kde 3.5 ?
<hatake_kakashi> nalioth: yeah but I saw in the suggested packages part that on some of the packages it was referring to amd64 related tools I believe
<hatake_kakashi> cplusplus: yes
<cplusplus> not released?
<hatake_kakashi> no
<fusionfox> hhhhmmm...
<hatake_kakashi> cplusplus: go to kubuntu.org website, go look for older news, and click on KDE 3.5 :p
<cplusplus> what about http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ ?
<cplusplus> but package not found ...hm
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<fusionfox> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cplusplus> nalioth i wnat to download it via apt-get!
<nalioth> cplusplus: if you go to that site, and follow the directions, you can
<cplusplus> hm..
<cplusplus> i add:
<cplusplus> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<cplusplus>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<cplusplus> but dont work
<nalioth> cplusplus: what isnt working?
<cplusplus> apt-get install kde35
<cplusplus> package not found
<bimberi> cplusplus: you run the 'wget...' and the 'sudo apt-key...' commands in a terminal and add the 'deb...' line to your sources.list
<nalioth> cplusplus: all you've done with the above command is import a key
<hatake_kakashi> I think after that you were supposed to do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cplusplus> yes
<nalioth> cplusplus: you still need to add the deb URL into your sources.list
<bimberi> cplusplus: then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nalioth> cplusplus: has not added the deb URL
<cplusplus> add: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main ?
<bimberi> cplusplus: yes
<hatake_kakashi> as the website says, yes into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> cplusplus: you need to add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> actually the website doesn't mention sources.list
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if kchm or some other chm reading app is in dapper?
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: it does
<cplusplus> nalioth why does it work aoutomaticall?
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: oh yes, it's been changed :)
<hatake_kakashi> the only thing it does not say is apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bimberi> yes, hence...
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<hatake_kakashi> but most should know apt-get update is necessary
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Red_Herring> sorry about that
<nalioth> cplusplus: why does it do what?
<cplusplus> i used apt.get updatet before
<Red_Herring> my parents disabled the wireless router, so im at my neighbors ap now ;-)
<cplusplus> without manually entering the url
<cplusplus> re_herring;)
<cplusplus> does he have a fast connetion?;)
<Red_Herring> same as mine
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congractulations to freeflying and Tonio on membership | test 3.5.1 on dapper deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Red_Herring> just i get an AWEFUL connection
<Red_Herring> oh well
<cplusplus> how far away is he?
<Red_Herring> its much better than nothing
<Red_Herring> about oh... 50 ft
<Red_Herring> but its through 2 brick walls
<Red_Herring> maybe more
<Red_Herring> i dont know where it is in their house
<capotej> how can i change the background for konqueror
<capotej> like when im in my home dir
* LeeJunFan wonders how bad things will get if I do a dist upgrade from breezy to dapper :-/
<cplusplus> does he use no encryption red_herring?
<Red_Herring> no one here does
<Red_Herring> not at all
<cplusplus> wep encryption?
<Red_Herring> nope
<cplusplus> is not secure
<Red_Herring> true
<cplusplus> another?
* bimberi watches for "LeeJunFan has quit (lost connection)" :)
<Red_Herring> but i think 2 sites on my entire block have a wep encrryption
<LeeJunFan> bimberi: :p
<Red_Herring> no one at all has WPA
<Red_Herring> LeeJunFan: dapper is too in the development stage to upgrade now for a useable desktop
<dell500> just wondering, but how do i get mpg files to work in kaffiene?
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: I'm not too worried about that, it's the journey to dapper from breezy that scares me more than the destination.
<LeeJunFan> wonder how deps will be.
<Red_Herring> LeeJunFan: as of now... i cant say how bad the upgrade is... but when dapper is released, there will be no problem upgrading
<capotej> anyone in here use tcsh
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: simple question.. simple answer.. if you are bold, and you want to be at the bleeding edge of kubuntu, etc. Then the pre-release of dapper would suit you, otherwise, wait with the rest of the pack
<hatake_kakashi> s/of/on
<LeeJunFan> Like I said - devel version doesn't scare me - I've got a backup partition that is a mirror of my current working, I'm just wondering if I should try dist-upgrade or install from scratch.
<LeeJunFan> So I don't waste my time with dist only to have to install after anyway.
<Red_Herring> oh... well i would personally say to do a clean install
<ninnghizidha> is there a way to turn the documents-Folder ON without slecting it as prefered folder in dialogs?
<Red_Herring> because a lot of the develo[ment going into the install stuff
<Red_Herring> well... gotta run
<Lonely> Hello everyone.  Would anyone care to take a few seconds to help me setup  my internet connection - both ethernet and wifi?
<Lonely> This is my third day on linux, and I am a little overwhelmed :)
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: ask away.
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: first thing - what do you have for wifi in your linux machine?
<Lonely> Hey lee:  Ok first things first.  Thank you for offering help, and please bare with my stupidity.  It took me 20 min to figure out what and where terminal was.   Right now I am on my mac, sitting right beside my linux box.  The wifi thing Im using is a DLINK DWL-G122 USB dongle.
<Lonely> It does not seem to be recognized by my linux box
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: well, I've never used usb wireless on linux. And that's why, I know usb wireless support is really poor :(
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  Perhaps you can help me set up the ethernet connection then?
<SpentCasing> i have a bizzarre problem
<Lonely> I don't mean to intrude.  I understand if you are busy or have your own stuff to deal with :)  I wont be offended at all
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: yeah, I can help with that.
<SpentCasing> when i load a live cd on my laptop WLANconfig works once, then not at all
<SpentCasing> meaning any restart from there on
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  Ok well, I have plugged my ethernet cord from my router directly into my linux box.  But that does not give me internet access
<SpentCasing> is something saving on my RAM and conflicting?
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  Is there something I should do or type in the terminal?
<vipersniper> im trying to install kubuntu on my toshiba satellite 5200 and it just hangs during install with no error
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: if you are at the shell/konsole and you type 'ifconfig' can you see eth0 listed?
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  i do not see eth0 listed
<vipersniper> how can i see whats causing the error
<LeeJunFan> crap, that's not good at all. It may be that the kernel doesn't support your ethernet card either.
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: try 'lspci | grep net' and see what kind of ethernet controll you have.
<Lonely> That can't be the case - It had worked yesterday after I typed something like "dhclient eth0" in the terminal
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: doh, sorry - try this 'ifconfig -a'
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: and see if eth0 is there.
<Lonely> LeeJunFan: eth0 is not listed there, but it does list realtek semiconducter co. rtl-8029(as)
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: hrm, seems like it did not load your module/driver.
<Lonely> LeeJunFan: how do I go about fixing this problem?
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  I know it works because someone was able to get it to work last night.  I just dont understand why it didnt work fine today
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: dhclient eth0 doesn't work now does it?
<vipersniper> any ideas
<Lonely> LeeJunFan: let me try.  one second please
<Lonely> LeeJunFan: no it does not :(
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: need to get it to load your network module, but I don't know the name for the rtl8029, that may be it actually.
<shwag> what is the port limit where things change from system services to user services?
<LeeJunFan> just a sec, I'll check a server that has an ubuntu kernel, my laptop doesn't.
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  Sure thing, thank you :)
<Red_Herring> wow, my parents are pissed at me :-)
<SpentCasing> when i load a live cd on my laptop WLANconfig works once, then not at all
<SpentCasing> is something saving on my RAM and conflicting?
<Red_Herring> what livecd, dapper or breezy?
<SpentCasing> well not ubuntu, its auditor, but it seems like a generic problem (sorry)
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> well, if its a livecd, it may be a specific problem
<SpentCasing> a burnt another copy and the same thing happened
<Red_Herring> and what do you mean, WLANconfig?
<Red_Herring> a graphical program?
<SpentCasing> ya
<SpentCasing> itd ask essid, channel, WEP key
<Red_Herring> well, what wireless card do you have?
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: try this 'sudo modprobe ne2k-pci'
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: then dhclient eth0
<SpentCasing> actually its DHCP when trying to find an ip
<shwag> what are some common services or protocols that use UDP ?
<Lonely> LeeJunFan:  I got it to work :)
<Lonely> thank you soo much!
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: don't go yet.
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: that won't last past a reboot - let's make it permanent.
<Lonely> hey, let me login fromo the linux box
<Lonely> brb
<Lonely> :)
<Red_Herring> where do i get the new java?
<Red_Herring> !java
<Red_Herring> !javasdk1.5
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Red_Herring> whoah, lagging there
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: first - make sure the module gets loaded on next reboot 'sudo echo ne2k-pci >> /etc/modules'
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: that will append ne2k-pci to /etc/modules which is a list of modules that will be loaded on every boot. Kind of a forced loading for things that don't get autoloaded.
<Lonely> wait wait
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: then 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces' to edit the config file for your network interfaces, you need to make sure there's a line 'auto eth0' and another 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<Lonely> you're brain is working faster than I can type, friend :D
<Lonely> SLow down for me
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: well, that's all there is to it, so ...
<Red_Herring> i got a question somewhat related...
<Red_Herring> anyone up for it?
<Red_Herring> LeeJunFan?
<Red_Herring> im lagging now, so bear with me
<LeeJunFan> someday I should take the time to try to act like a n00b so I can learn more of what GUI utils kubuntu offers for system config stuff. I do too much from the command line.
<Lonely> sudo echo ne2k-pci>>/etc/modules I get permission denied
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: go for it.
<Red_Herring> ok
<LeeJunFan> Lonely: did it ask you for a password?
<Lonely> no
<Lonely> it just said permission denied
<LeeJunFan> hrm, sudo should have. What if you type 'sudo -i'
<Red_Herring> my brother has an old 400mhz laptop, so i but the base of ubuntu on it and installed xfce, everything works, except the wireless card only accepts MAC addresses for access points
<Lonely> i get a password popup
<Red_Herring> what do i do so that it automatically assigns teh wireless card the right MAC address
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: wow, that's old school too. Used to have to do that before 802.11b when it was just 802.11
<Red_Herring> nah, its just a bad driver
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: how do you tell it to join now? iwconfig?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> i cant now
<Lonely> lee: let me brb.  I think my wife is having a small emergency in the kitchen :)
<Red_Herring> my dad disabled wireless
<Red_Herring> (neighbor's internet, ;-) remember)
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: should be something like iwconfig nwid [mac addr of AP] 
<Red_Herring> i know that
<cplusplus> any idea re_herring: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qWPWFs41.html ?
<Red_Herring> but how do i automatically do that at startup?
<cplusplus> a package is not found...
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: anyway, when you can - you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and under the iface [dev]  line add 'wireless-nwid [mac addr] '
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<Red_Herring> right under wlan0?
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: yeah.
<Red_Herring> interesting
* Red_Herring will have to see if that works when i am ungrounded
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: you can do any iwconfig opts there by prepending 'wireless-' to them.
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> so i could add wireless-iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:00...
<aeon17x> How do I get an app to launch on startup on Kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> right below iface wlan0?
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: it would just be 'wireless-ap ...'
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> is wireless-ap a command?
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: no, iwconfig ap is. wireless is just telling the ifup command to use iwconfig.
<Red_Herring> i dont want to try it, lest it disconnects me from my neighbor's ap and i lose you
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: for instance in mine I have 'wireless-essid myessid' under iface ath1
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: didn't you steal Shaggy's bicycle ? :p
<aeon17x> How do I get an app to launch on startup on Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: a kde app?
<aeon17x> Something like a script.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: or any GUI app I should say.
<aeon17x> I'm trying to get the BOINC client to run on startup.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: well, the proper way is to write an initscript, but the cheap and fast way is to create a dir /etc/rc.boot and put your script in there, don't suffix it with .sh or it won't work.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: and remember to chmod +x it :)
<aeon17x> I don't have root access.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: as in just not now - or not allowed to have it ever?
<aeon17x> Just not now.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: sudo mkdir /etc/rc.boot
<capotej> whats the difference between all the kernel images in adept
<capotej> i searched for linux-image
<capotej> and theres like 5 686 kernels with the same version
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: then write your script in your home dir, sudo chmod +x [scriptname] , sudo cp [scriptname]  /etc/rc.boot/.
<aeon17x> Like I said, I don't have root access.
<aeon17x> I have to ask for it first.
<aeon17x> Don't we have a way to just add it like in Sessions in GNOME Ubuntu?
<cplusplus> any idea red_herring: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qWPWFs41.html ?
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: yeah, put the script in ${HOME}/.kde/Autostart
<Red_Herring> so then...
<Red_Herring> all i type is wireless-ap 00:...?
<aeon17x> It's not executing... it's opening with Kate. =/
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: did you start the script with #!/bin/sh? and did you sudo chmod +x it?
<aeon17x> It's not really a script.
<aeon17x> Or maybe it is, whatever.
<aeon17x> Its name is run_client.
<aeon17x> And it only contains one line - cd "/home/aeon17x/BOINC" && exec ./boinc $@
<cplusplus> hm whats wrong here? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qWPWFs41.html
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: that's fine, but you need to start any script with #! and the path to it's interpreter, which in this case would be bash or /bin/sh.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: if you were writing a perl script it would be #!/usr/bin/perl, etc...
<aeon17x> I didn't write it, it came with the Linux BOINC client.
<ninnghizidha> you need not to do this.
<ninnghizidha> it works fine without it too... well .. for sh at least
<LeeJunFan> ninnghizidha: the snake god or some such thing right?
<ninnghizidha> something like that, congrats.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: right , but you need to put #!/bin/sh at the top, above the cd ...
<starhawk> I am having trouble with Hibernation it wont let me wake it up any one run into this before
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: or perhaps it will work okay w/o like ninnghizidha said, but you still have to chmod +x run_client
<aeon17x> It already is executable.
<LeeJunFan> aeon17x: well, running from within bash may not need the #!/bin/sh at the top, but perhaps kde does.
<aeon17x> Well, I think I did it by just creating a link to the script instead.
<starhawk>  I am having trouble with Hibernation it wont let me wake it up any one run into this before
<aeon17x> How do I get kdm to be the default display manager?
<bimberi> aeon17x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   (a bit of a guess)
<aeon17x> I'm not typing in a sudo command unless I know what it does. >_>
<fusionfox> lol
<fusionfox> reconfigures kdm???
<fusionfox> =P
<aeon17x> Found it - sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<aeon17x> Now I have to log out to see if it works. Later.
<capotej> what file dictates the default kernel booted by ubuntu
<capotej>  /etc/grub.conf/
<capotej> ?
<Knowerrors> capotej: "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<capotej> thanks
<aeon17x> Ok, it didn't work like I expected. =/
<aeon17x> I thought I'd see a Kubuntu login screen, not the Ubuntu one.
<robc> jh
<Elsan_> Can anyone help me with this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085.0 ?
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to change the dpi of X? Mine is set at 81 and I want it to be 96
<shwag> since TCP is commonly called TCP/IP...does that mean that UDP is also UDP/IP ?
<_grigory> apt-get update
<_grigory> freezes
<_grigory> grigory@greg:~$ sudo apt-get update
<_grigory> Get:1 http://kubuntu.org breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<_grigory> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<_grigory> Hit http://kubuntu.org breezy Release
<_grigory> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release [19.6kB] 
<_grigory> Hit http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Sources
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Sources
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Sources
<_grigory> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Sources
<_grigory> 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.53)] 
<_grigory> ouch
<_grigory> my bad. so, it freezes at 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.53)] 
<_grigory> at my friend's comp too
<_grigory> is it just server's problem?
<Knowerrors> try without the ca.
<Knowerrors> just so it says archive.ubuntu.com
<_grigory> ok, sec, ill edit .source
<bimberi> _grigory: probably, you could change the mirror (eg remove ca.) (also please don't paste so much)
<Knowerrors> do that with all of the lines in your apt list
<capotej> how do i install .deb from command line
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<capotej> thank you
<bimberi> yw :)
<_grigory> thanks, sorry about copy-paste
<bushito> how can i make a command assume all answer yes?
<_grigory> whee, working
<Xemanth^^> its one of the easiest thing to install deb package, why cant people just dpkg --help
<Xemanth^^> or just google debian package install
<Xemanth^^> and select first link
<_grigory> i try to open .rpm file
<_grigory> with Kpackage
<_grigory> it says that the file couldn't be open
<_grigory> (Limewire)
<_grigory> how else can i install it?
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_grigory> oh, thanks
<bimberi> _grigory: np :)
<bimberi> _grigory: btw rpm is a different package format - ubuntu works with .deb .  That said, there is a way to install rpm packages using "alien"
<_grigory> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks; new Kubuntu user here having trouble with sound...  namely, I can't hear any.
<Phoenix1701> I have an onboard sound chip that I'm convinced may be broken, but I'm not sure how to get Kubuntu to use the PCI sound card I subsequently installed.
<Knowerrors> !dpi
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Knowerrors
<Phoenix1701> Can anyone give me any hints as to how I might go about setting up ALSA or something else to use this card?
<bimberi> Phoenix1701: there's some ubotu factoids which might help ...
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bimberi> !alsa
<ubotu> hmm... alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<sampan> phoenix1701  i'm not a sound expert, but basics first. did you disable the onboard sound in BIOS? and have you clicked on the mixer (speaker icon in your panel) and made sure that main sound isn't muted?
<bimberi> !dmix
<ubotu> hmm... dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Phoenix1701> bimberi: Thanks!  I hadn't found those links yet.
<Phoenix1701> sampan: I have done the latter, but I'm not sure if I saw any options in the BIOS.  I can certainly check again.
<bimberi> Phoenix1701: np :)
<sampan> phoenix1701  my onboard sound was buried like 5 menus deep in my bios -- actually had to read the manual to find where it was lol ;x
<sampan> so i can sympathize
<nikita> Hi guys =) I have some problems with my kubuntu =) sometimes when i install apllications (last time it happened to the macromedia flash player) my screen covers with colored scratches, so i cannot see/read anything. i think that's the problem with the video card, can anybody advise me how to fix that?
<shawkins> nikita are you using dapper or breezy?
<Phoenix1701> sampan: I'll give that a look.  aplay -l shows me all sorts of lovely subdevices and whatnot for "sound card 1" (where 0 is presumably the onboard sound), but I don't know how to configure KDE to use that card...
<nikita> shawkins i'm not pretty sure =/ this is like my first day on kubuntu
<shawkins> nikita: ok, well may I ask as to if you know the video card?
<Phoenix1701> I tried manually setting the ALSA driver in KDE's Sound System preferences to /dev/audio1, but it claimed there was no such file or directory even though I was staring straight at it.
<nikita> shawkins NVIDIA forsa
<sampan> phoenix1701  hrmmm ... i'm not sure either.  aplay -l shows me only my sb card as device 0 (the disabled onboard doesn't show up at all) though.
<nikita> shawkins: hold on, it's GeForce  FX 5800, sorry
<shawkins> nikita: Well I can't say a whole lot... not logged in kubuntu, but open up synaptic, and search for 'NVIDIA'
* Phoenix1701 nods.  And when you disabled the onboard sound, the other one just kind of started working?
<sampan> yep ... i disabled it in bios and next boot all was well
<shawkins> nikita: well I think there is a driver needed for that card, though I may be wrong, search for GeForce then.... and see if you can find something for that video cad
<shawkins> *video card
<nikita> shawkins: okey, will try to do that, thanks a lot =)
<sampan> actually the onboard worked too, but i wanted multichannel hardware mixing (all sounds from all apps at the same time) without having to fiddle with software mixing settings -- so i flopped an 8 or 9 year old sblive card in there and it worked flawlessly from the get go. (got lucky for a change)
<Phoenix1701> Hmm...  okay, I'll give it a shot and see if that helps.  I just wish I wasn't quite so ignorant on how to configure anything; I keep seeing things like alsamixer and aplay and lspci and modprobe, and have no idea how these things could help solve my problem.
<nikita> shawkins: the only question is: what's synaptic? =)))))) sorry, i'm pretty new to the terminology =(
<shawkins> ok wait..
<shawkins> forgot.. you are using kubuntu.. not ubuntu..
<shawkins> I think its called adept
<shawkins> *I think*
<sampan> phoenix1701  hehehe i hear that -- sound stuff baffles me on linux too.  too many choices and i get all lost
<Phoenix1701> shawkins: You're correct.
<nikita> shawkins: yeah, i know that stuff
<nikita> shawkins: thanks =)
<shawkins> ok, well open it up and search with it
<Phoenix1701> Well, I'm going to fiddle with the BIOS for a bit then, and if it doesn't work I'll come back.  :)
<Phoenix1701> Thanks for the help!
<sampan> good luck
<orion_fr_24> hi i m looking for a way to install flash support
<sampan> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<sampan> ubotu tell orion_fr_24 about restrictedformats
<sampan> bah -- sorry about that orion_fr_24 -- i didn't think the bot was going to just give the same thing twice
<_grigory> has anyone tried configuring TV-Out on some ati video card
<_grigory> ?
<_grigory> i installed atitvout
<_grigory> and it says that my TV is enabled, although the image on it is screwed up
<_grigory> i tried switching from PAL to NTSC
<_grigory> no result
<_grigory> any suggestions?
<captainbraille> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 5.1, I just downloaded "kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso" and it's a 640.5 mb file, right? What program should I use to check for errors?
<ftg2> _grigory: write ati and tell them how disatisifeid you are with their linux support :(
<ftg2> _grigory: sorry, i actually don't know
<_grigory> i should do that actually
<orion_fr_24> sampan: how do you the bot ?
<sampan> ubotu tell orion_fr_24 about yourself
<sampan> orion_fr_24  follow the link in ubotu's msg ;)
<captainbraille> sampan, lol
<Elsan_> Can anyone help me with this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085.0 ?
<sampan> lol
<orion_fr_24> sampan: ubuto does not tell me anything
<sampan> orion_fr_24  he sent you msgs i'm sure
<sampan> check for a tab with his nick on it (assuming you're using a GUI irc client)
<orion_fr_24> sampan: hoo yes sorry
<sampan> orion_fr_24  in any case, for your flash issue, you should try the wiki at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<captainbraille> okay, so why use latest Ubuntu / Kubuntu over SuSE 10.0?
<sampan> !start a distro war
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, sampan
<sampan> doh!
<sampan> captainbraille  this channel and #ubuntu -- reason enough
<kkathman> howdy sampan :)
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> I can certainly talk to the SuSE issue
<kkathman> since I run both :)
<captainbraille> sampan, Haha okay
* sampan nominates kkathman to tell captainbraille about the pros/cons of SUSE v ubunut
<sampan> ubuntu*
<kkathman> I run them both, they are both good...(k)ubuntu is much easier to run, and its much faster.  Suse is more graphical, and uses RPMs, which there are fewer packages available
<_grigory> if my friend has dynamic ip (mine is 'real'), is there any way i can connect to his desktop ?
<_nate> k, my kubuntu boots up into tty1 instead of tty7, is there a way to change this behavior? (tty7 had kdm running, so i have to press ctrl+alt+f7 to get to it every boot)
<kkathman> other than that, if you use KDE, the desktops are the same of course
<_grigory> using 'sharing desktops'
<_nate> _grigory: look into Dynamic DNS
<captainbraille> kkathman, sounds good. I'm brand new to linux, and am going back and forth on what I want to use =\
<_nate> _grigory: might find what you're looking for there
<kkathman> SUSE is very difficult to find repos, I think...and the user community is not near as friendly or accessible
<_grigory> _nate: another question - what is Dynamic DNS and how do i look there? :)
<kkathman> captainbraille:  I dual boot and use both actually
<_nate> _grigory: open up a web browser and go to www.google.com
<_grigory> oohh
<_grigory> ok, thanks :)
<_nate> np :D
<_grigory> =) need more sleep
<starhawk> hi
<captainbraille> kkathman: how do I check the iso file for kubuntu for faults?
<_nate> hehe
<kkathman> captainbraille:  on the mirrors, there should be an MD5 checksum
<kkathman> captainbraille:  you mean the install disk right?
<sampan> captainbraille  about 6-8 months i was exactly where you are. i bounced around from distro to distro.  (k)ubuntu did it for me: easy of use, centralized repos with easy to use repository listing, a gadzillion packages, apt-get (much better than any rpm system i tried), and a super-helpful (and new user-friendly) community -- truly these channels are a HUGE reason to use ubuntu imo (i wasn't really kidding when i said that)
<starhawk> I am having trouble with hibernation once in hibernation I cant get out without shutting down I am new to kubunta
<captainbraille> kkathman: ohh, okay let me check, thanks, yeah the install disc
<_nate> so, anyone know how to change the default tty?
<_grigory> sampan: people here are very helpful
<captainbraille> sampan: so there is hope for me still? haha, yeah I've noticed people here are great
<_nate> mine is booting into tty1 instead of tty7, where kdm is running
<_nate> no one?
<sampan> captainbraille  yep -- lots of hope :)  as long as you aren't afraid to ask questions, people here are always willing to help in my experience
<kkathman> captainbraille: there is nothing wrong in trying distros...I tried fedora, RH9, libranet, mandrake, DSL, and slack before settling down on SuSE and Kubuntu
<kkathman> captainbraille: one thing, is that you'll learn alot very quickly with (k)ubuntu, that will spill over into your use of other distros
<sampan> my list was: mandrake, mandriva, vectorlinux, mepis, knoppix, pclinuxos ... then ubuntu/kubuntu (hoary)
<captainbraille> kkathman: wow, I haven't even heard of some of those! That'll be great, I want to learn how to use this.
<_paul> hello all
<starhawk> I am having trouble with hibernation once in hibernation I cant get out without shutting down I am new to kubunta
<captainbraille> sampan: when using K3B, I'm trying to burn the so file, is there anything "special" I need to do to burn it? Or just "drag-and-burn"?
<paul_nz> captainbraille: did you get an error when trying to burn?
<starhawk> goto tools and burn as iso
<_grigory> i tried burning DVDs with K3b - worked fine, nothing special, i just all the advance options default
<captainbraille> paul_nz: nope no errors
<captainbraille> starhawk: okay, got it, thanks
<starhawk> cool
<starhawk> your the first one I helped
<captainbraille> starhawk: lol
<starhawk> me too
<paul_nz> is it bad nettique to past like 20 lines of errors for you's to help me?
<sampan> captainbraille  yep starhawk's got it right :) (sorry was reading some news)
<_nate> so....anyone know how to change the default tty?
<sampan> paul_nz  post it at pastebin and then provide a link with your question
<_nate> before I meltdown?
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<paul_nz> in that case - http://pastebin.com/521698
<sampan> sorry _nate_ -- if i knew i'd have answered (which is much the same for anyone in here i think) -- but sooner or later someone who knows the answer will see it i bet
<paul_nz> yet 1/2 the packages are already installed (i checked in synaptic) and the other half are not available in synaptic
* _nate melts down
<captainbraille> sampan: np
<_nate> sampan: thanks for replying at least :D
<sampan> sure :)  sometimes it just takes patience till someone who knows a specific area wanders in
* _nate kicks kubuntu in the head
<_nate> ya, i know
<_grigory> _nate
<_grigory> about Dynamic DNS
<_nate> i asked on gentoo and they snapped on me
<_grigory> will it work if i cant even ping my friend's comp ?
<_nate> _grigory: yeah?  Well, you have to poke a hole in his firewall....
<_nate> _grigory: does he have control over it?
<_grigory> he doesn't even have a firewall
<_nate> _grigory: and you can't ping him?
<_nate> _grigory: that makes very little sense to me, but i may not be understanding
<_grigory> yeah, i can't
<_grigory> well
<_grigory> i might have said that wrong... not sure how its called
<_grigory> i cant 'see' his IP
<_grigory> meaning its not 'real'
<_nate> so he's behind a router?
<_nate> and has a private address?
<_grigory> well, yes, that the only possibility i can see
<_grigory> is there some software for linux, like remotelyAnywhere?
<_grigory> oh, wait, ill have same problem there
<_nate> _grigory: first, everyone who can use the internet to retrieve anything has an ip address
<_grigory> yeah.
<_nate> on his machine he has one that gets translated to an actual one
<_nate> once it goes through his router (thats the simple version)
<_grigory> ok, so how do i reach his comp. then?
<_nate> so you need to set up what is know as 'port forwarding' on his router
<_grigory> uhuh
<_nate> so find out what kind of router he has, and google it with 'port forwarding' and you should find how to set it up on that specific brand
<starhawk> I am having trouble with hibernation once in hibernation I cant get out without shutting down I am new to kubunta
<_nate> KDE has kRDC
<_grigory> im just wondering, how do i find that out...
<_nate> _grigory: ask him?
<_grigory> :) ok... lets do that
<_nate> _grigory: and have him set up the port forwarding
<_nate> and set up the same for yourself
<nikita> shawkins: sorry, that i didn't answer u, i'm not registered yet, so now private msgs. i think it works =)
<shawkins> yeah, no worries
<_nate> but you need to check out krdc to see what ports it uses
<shawkins> I figured as much right after I typed you a message
<_nate> _grigory: btw, krdc is VERY insecure
<_nate> _grigory: a little thing on secure remote desktop: http://www.linuxwannabe.org/guides/archives/14-Secure-Remote-Desktop-VNC-over-SSH.html#extended
<captainbraille> alright here it goes, I should be back ;)
<captainbraille> thanks for the help!
<starhawk> I am having trouble with hibernation once in hibernation I cant get out without shutting down I am new to kubunta
<_grigory> _nate: thanks for the link
<_grigory> it all sounds a little time-requiring, I'll look into it tomorrow then.
<_nate> _grigory: yeah, its worth doing right though
<coaxial> silly question.. I can't find the min. system requirements of ubuntu/kubuntu, other than a reference to 32mb ram.
<coaxial> I'm hoping (barely) to run gnome on a p166/32mb ram
<Delvien> hey guys i just installed kubuntu-desktop, and my touchpad is slow as hell now any fix?
<_grigory> _nate: yeah, besides i was looking for a way to remotely control my comp. from school's windows2k machines, that article should help
<_nate> coaxial: kde / gnome might run a little slow
<_nate> _grigory: indeed
<grim76> freenx
<grim76> works over ssh very secure
<coaxial> slow is fine.. this is for a "walltop" (laptop guts in a picture frame)
<_nate> sortof
<coaxial> maybe ubuntu isn't the lightest livecd X distro around
<_grigory> can you guys suggest _good_ websites with info on remotely administrating linux system? commands, protocols, all that stuff
<_nate> coaxial: its not, but you could try out ubuntu with xfce or another windowmanager, then it should run fine on that pc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell coaxial about xubuntu
<Delvien> hey guys i just installed kubuntu-desktop, and my touchpad is slow as hell now any fix?
<starhawk> I am having trouble with hibernation once in hibernation I cant get out without shutting down I am new to kubunta
<_nate> _grigory: not too many people know this about google, it has a linux search engine: http://www.google.com/linux
<_grigory> oh, wow
<_grigory> never seen that before
<_nate> starhawk: suspend, standby, and hibernation are very much under development, i wouldn't count on it working properly, but i wish you luck
<_nate> _grigory: yeah, its pretty cool huh?
<starhawk> how do I turn it off
<_grigory> yeah, works nicely!
<_nate> starhawk: click the k menu, click log out, select shutdown computer
<starhawk> #_natehow do I turn it off
<_nate> starhawk: or do you mean turn off hibernation?
<starhawk> turn off hibernation lol
<_nate> starhawk: KMenu>System Settings>Laptops & Power
<_nate> starhawk: dig around in there, maybe you can even fix your problem
<starhawk> ok then what
<_nate> starhawk: click Laptop Battery on the left, then click the right arrow on the top right to go to the last tab
<_nate> starhawk: the last tab lets you enable/disable those features
<GameOver69> hey guys problem... i just updated kubuntu to kde 3.5... and now my nvidia graphics card doesnt work... it wont get into the system,,, i get a ton of errors and am in hte terminal
<GameOver69> can anyone help me to fix the nvidia drivers
<Delvien> hey guys i just installed kubuntu-desktop, and my touchpad is slow as hell now any fix?
<Phoenix1701> By the way, anyone who was here before, I finally got sound working.
<sampan> phoenix1701  what was the magic bullet?
<Phoenix1701> I had to switch from ALSA to OSS and manually configure the device to /dev/dsp1 (not audio1 as I was thinking), but after all that it started working.
<Phoenix1701> I couldn't do anything in the BIOS though; there was just a global toggle for audio, enabled or not.
<GameOver69> anyone please... i cant get into kde :(
<_nate> GameOver69: I'm workin on it
<sampan> phoenix1701  ahhh, cool that you got it going!  :)  was the onboard /dev/dsp0  ?  (gonna try to remember this because we see onboard + card in here fairly regularly i think)
<GameOver69> thanks _nate
<Phoenix1701> It was just /dev/dsp
<Phoenix1701> And I'm still not sure why it didn't work with ALSA.
<Phoenix1701> But switching to OSS and setting up that device seemed to work -- in ALSA it complained there was no such device.
<sampan> phoenix1701  cool :)  noted for future reference.  weird though about alsa
<starhawk> Your computer seems to have a partial ACPI installation. ACPI was probably enabled, but some of the sub-options were not - you need to enable at least 'AC Adaptor' and 'Control Method Battery' and then rebuild your kernel. what dose this mean
<Phoenix1701> Also, while I have everyone here (heh), anyone know why amaroK is crashing every five minutes?  :P
<starhawk> I have a desk top
<_nate> GameOver69: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<_nate> GameOver69: what nvidia card do you have?
<_nate> GameOver69: thats important, before you do that
<GameOver69> _nate, thank you i will try it as soon as i can get myself online.... i
<GameOver69> _nate, i have an nvidia geforce 4 i believe
<GameOver69> card from like 2002 or 2003 with 64mb of memory
<_nate> GameOver69: ok, that should work then
<GameOver69> i cant get online
<_nate> GameOver69: you can attempt the 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' without being online
<GameOver69> usualy dhclient in terminal does the trick
<_nate> try it and reboot
<_nate> GameOver69: sudo ifup <interface>
<_nate> GameOver69: runnind dhclient without it up is useless
<GameOver69> ok im RESTARTING right now with that last command u gave me... to see if it works
<_nate> which command?
<GameOver69> how come thsi is givin me a problem... i updated kde fine on this computer and i had the ati drivers installed
<GameOver69> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<_nate> k
<_nate> GameOver69: I dunno why its givin you probs
<GameOver69> hey that command u gave me worked!
<GameOver69> _nate nice goin
<_nate> gg
<_nate> :D
<GameOver69> haha
<GameOver69> question now..... how do i get my wireless to work on startup with ndiswrapper... i installed it propery and have it in my interfaces
<GameOver69> but i always have to do dhclient wlan0 to get it to work
<_nate> GameOver69: ummm, two ways to do it, either add a startup script to run what you just typed, or modify /etc/network/interfaces
<GameOver69> well can you tell me the best way please
<y_o_u> gameover69: did you modprobe it?
<GameOver69> y_o_u, yes when i first installed it
<_nate> GameOver69: best way is the latter one
<GameOver69> _nate: ok can u guide me
<y_o_u> gameover69: i think what nate is saying, adding it to the interfaces file is the best one
<_nate> GameOver69: where you see mapping hotplug, add map wlan0
<GameOver69> thats there
<GameOver69> alaready
<_nate> GameOver69: add 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'
<y_o_u> gameover69: i pastebin'ed my interfaces file at http://pastebin.com/521737 if you want to take a look. mine works great
<GameOver69> ok ill try it
<_nate> GameOver69: then below that, tab in one tab and add 'wireless-mode managed'
<_nate> GameOver69: then below that add, tabbed in one tab, 'wireless-essid any'
<GameOver69> i have a wep key on my network
<GameOver69> does it matter
<_nate> uhhh, yeah, but if you have that configured elsewhere it might not matter
<GameOver69> i have a line thats wireless-key ********
<GameOver69> and wirless essid and my network name
<GameOver69> should i leave that and add what u have
<_nate> ok, thats right
<GameOver69> or get rid of it
<_nate> leave that
<GameOver69> and add what u have>
<GameOver69> OR NO?
<_nate> just add dhcp part
<GameOver69> they should be tabbed in
<_nate> well, go to http://pastebin.com/ and post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<_nate> or i might break your junk
<GameOver69> ok one sec
<Phoenix1701> Is KDE 4.3.4 the newest version supported by Ubuntui?
<GameOver69> i have to get on first with dhclient :) will take a while on that computer
<_nate> heh
<_nate> sudo ifup wlan0
<GameOver69> ok posted 521743
<GameOver69> pastbin.com/521743
<GameOver69> u see it _nate?
<Feldon> Anyone know if the mozilla-plugin-vlc work for Konqueror?
<_nate> GameOver69: ya, but i found a better way
<GameOver69> ok
<_nate> GameOver69: Click KMenu>System Settings
<_nate> GameOver69: then click Connections under Internet and Network
<GameOver69> ok
<_nate> GameOver69: click wireless network
<_nate> click administrator mode, type in your password
<_nate> then you should be able to do all your junk from there
<Phoenix1701> And if so, would you recommend getting a newer version by enabling Universe?
<Phoenix1701> Or would that be a Bad Idea?
<GameOver69> _nate all i have is connection preferences
<_nate> GameOver69: ack
<_nate> Phoenix1701: well, its not officially supported, and some would say using any software that isn't supported is a bad idea
<_nate> address 192.168.1.104
<_nate> netmask 255.255.255.0
<_nate> GameOver69: remove this from your /etc/network/interfaces file:
<Phoenix1701> _nate: Indeed.  I might be one of those people, considering my experience with other Linux distros.
<GameOver69> _nate: how come i dont have any connections button in iinternet and network?
<_nate> GameOver69: then save and reboot
<Phoenix1701> Let me put it this way: are there any really important new features in newer versions of KDE, and is anyone in this room using a version of KDE higher than 3.4.3?
<_nate> GameOver69: i dunno, maybe you have strange hardware that linux doesn't like
<GameOver69> _nate: nate it odnt see what u want me to take out
<spstarr_home> hrm, what happened to hotplug in dapper?
<spstarr_home> it appears, missing
<_nate> Phoenix1701: important is relative
<spstarr_home> the netlink stuff isn't finished yet?
<_nate> GameOver69: look at your pastebin
<sampan> phoenix1701  several people use 3.5 yes.  but unless you're dying for webcam support in kopete or some other 3.5 feature, there's no pressing reason to upgrade
<sampan> i've stuck with 3.4.3 -- as have many others.
<_nate> GameOver69: those two lines are below your wireless config
* sampan isn't really even sure if 3.5's kopete supports webcams -- just sorta remember seeing that but who knows i could be wrong
<GameOver69> _nate: sorry if i sound reatrted but i dont see ur corrections
<Phoenix1701> Okay then.  :)  That's enough of a recommendation for me.
<Phoenix1701> Thanks
<sampan> np
<spstarr_home> according to the udev script (2) lines
<spstarr_home> # It's all over netlink now -->       echo "" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
<spstarr_home> if its over netlink where's the userspace tool to load firmware devices ? :(
<_nate> GameOver69: repost the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces then, i must be working from flawed data
<spstarr_home> i cant use my wireless in dapper without it
<spstarr_home> the hotplug package is depreciated?
<Phoenix1701> I'm also sort of wondering why Adept seems to think I don't have KDE core packages installed.
<Phoenix1701> This is with universe disabled, mind you.  It think kpager isn't installed, for example, and I'm honestly not sure what would happen if I installed it...
<GameOver69> http://pastebin.com/521760
<_nate> GameOver69: in that file, remove the two lines below: wireless-key **********
<GameOver69> ok
<GameOver69> _nate: reboot?
<_nate> ya
<GameOver69> _nate in the meantime... i have to use soundon all the time to get my sound working... anyway to get that working at boot up... i use the oss drivers
<nikita> can anyone help me? when i was installing linux i chose russian language for the system as default which was my big mistake =) after that i went to the system settings and returned system back to english, but the problem is that the messages in console are still in russian. and some applications have some weird stuff (neither russian or english characters) instead of english letters (e.g.xmms). what can i do?
<_nate> GameOver69: any reason for using oss?
<Red_Herring> OSS!
<Red_Herring> nvm
<GameOver69> only works witht that
<GameOver69> its cheap onboard sound card
<_nate> wow
<_nate> that really IS cheap
<GameOver69> lol
<GameOver69> _nate: hey listen it went to the terminal again
<_nate> ummmmmm
<GameOver69> _didnt even go into KDE
<_nate> ugh
* _nate kicks your kubuntu
<GameOver69> lol
<Red_Herring> i like oss
<Red_Herring> because doom3 and quake4 work best w/ it
<Phoenix1701> I think I like OSS too, considering it actually works. l ol
<Red_Herring> it doesnt work AT ALL with alsa
<_nate> try running that command again:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
* Red_Herring likes games
<_nate> GameOver69: i guess
<Red_Herring> _nate: i tried that for a while
<_nate> Red_Herring: I know, wolfet needs oss too
<Red_Herring> with my 6600gt, it didnt work
<_nate> i use 6800 and mine works fine
<Red_Herring> _nate: i dont needed, i just like it better
<_nate> GameOver69: is that even a computer you're running that on?
<GameOver69> haha
<Red_Herring> it didnt work for me, i had to compile my own from nvidia's website
<_nate> ouch
<GameOver69> its an hp... old like 4 years or 5
<_nate> wow
<GameOver69> am 850 mhx
<_nate> usually old hardware = well supported
<GameOver69> amd 850mhz
<Red_Herring> i have a debian server thats 700mhz!
<_nate> and it has a geforce 4 in it?
<Red_Herring> VERY OLD, and VERY well supported
<Red_Herring> bbl
<_nate> GameOver69: I dunno what to tell ya man, I actually have to go, i'm at work and i need to close up shop
<GameOver69> alright thanks
<GameOver69> the wireless doesnt work
<GameOver69> btw
<_nate> GameOver69: but a little tip, type 'dmesg | tail' at the command prompt
<_nate> that will give you the last errors
<_nate> so you can post the errors here or google them
<_nate> i gtg though
<_nate> later
<sampan> phoenix1701  i think the reason adept shows that package as "not installed" is because you have a meta package (kubuntu-desktop) installed.  the meta package contains all those sub-packages (as dependencies) -- so kpager and all those other kde packages -are- there, just adept is showing you the metapackage
<neko__> Hi. I need the sources of the default Kubuntu kernel and the .config file. Does anyone know where can I find it?
<nikita> so can anyone advise me something about the language problem? 8)
<sampan> nikita, have you logged in and out since making the change in system settings?
<sampan> not sure, but maybe that would reset it?  and if not, you might try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   ... to reset the system locale to whatever you prefer
<y_o_u> neko__: you mean the path ion your computer to the conf file?
<bobaloo> anyone got any tips on getting the live cd to work on an hp laptop?
<neko__> y_o_u: mm if it is in my system, yes.
<sare> I need help installing flash for konqueror...
<nikita> sampan: yes i did =(
<sampan> nikita, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale  or maybe locales (i can't ever remember which it is -- with or without an s)
<neko__> y_o_u: can y_o_u help me? :P
<bobaloo> anyone in here have the live cd running on a laptop?
<Red_Herring> did
<Red_Herring> the mouse was slow?
<Red_Herring> bobaloo?
<bobaloo> ya
<bobaloo> i cant get the live cd too boot on my hp laptop
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<bobaloo> goes through the loading process then just sits at a prompt
<Red_Herring> did ya try any of the boot options?
<Red_Herring> prompt?
<Red_Herring> as in the login screen?
<bobaloo> something like ubuntu@ubuntu C:
<sampan> nikita, success?  still broken?
<bobaloo> i tried startx and it gave me error saying something about ati
<nikita> sampan: it doesn't work =( messages are still pertly in russian. and xmms still has these strange characters
<bobaloo> i have a ati 200m in this
<nikita> sampan: thanks for advice, though =)
<bobaloo> is it just not compatibl with that?
<sampan> nikita, weird.  have you tried sudo kcontrol ... then going to the regional settings and changing it there?
<sampan> nikita, there -has- to be a way, a simple way, to fix that -- something i'm forgetting or missing
<nikita> sampan: yeah, the only language there is Can. English, though i still have russian in the system =/ hehe
<sampan> nikita, lol -- that's awful
<sampan> is it the whole system or mainly just console msgs?
<bobaloo> red herring: what do you mean by boot options, im new to linux
<Red_Herring> bobaloo: whats the problem when it boots up?
<bobaloo> it wont ever actually boot into the os
<Red_Herring> oh, and for irc, just type in red, then hit tab, and it auto fills in my name
<bobaloo> ah thx :)
<Red_Herring> so, you put it in, the cd boots up...
<nikita> sampan: well, it's not that i don't like russian, i mean i can read the messages and stuff, but i wanna english on the system =)) and the XMMS characters are veeery uwelcome =)
<bobaloo> it runs through the loading process
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> and then?
<bobaloo> but just hangs
<Red_Herring> hmmmmm
<bobaloo> never boots into the OS
<bobaloo> its like it wants me to type a command
<Red_Herring> oh
<sampan> nikita, indeed ... i understand completely ... very strange though.
<Red_Herring> did ya hit enter?
<Red_Herring> thats usually what i do
<bobaloo> ya
<bobaloo> no go
<Red_Herring> hmm
<bobaloo> just gives me the same prompt
<bobaloo> ubuntu@ubuntu C:
<bobaloo> something like that
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> may i ask what version this is?
<bobaloo> whatever the newest version is
<Red_Herring> is this breezy?
<bobaloo> i just dled it the other day
<bobaloo> hmm
<Red_Herring> 5.10
<Red_Herring> is breezy
<bobaloo> i believe that was it
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> it is a problem with the gui starting up
<Red_Herring> xserver
<Red_Herring> type in startx
<Red_Herring> it *shouldnt* work
<bobaloo> i tried that but it gave me an error
<bobaloo> something about ATI
<Red_Herring> ah
<Red_Herring> well then
<bobaloo> i have an ATI 200m
<Red_Herring> 200m
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<bobaloo> in this laptop
<Red_Herring> i had an x200se
<Red_Herring> and it worked fine
<Red_Herring> but it seems that kubuntu just didnt detect it properly
<Red_Herring> for a livecd... im actually not sure how to help you
<bobaloo> would regular ubuntu be any diferent
<Red_Herring> but for an install i would suggest installing the official ATI drivers
<Red_Herring> because it seems like a driver problem
<Red_Herring> but no, both ubuntu and kubuntu use the same hardware detection
<Red_Herring> i think
<bobaloo> im dling knoppix atm to try that out
<Red_Herring> ok
<bobaloo> id rather play with a live cd before installing it on my hdd
<bobaloo> is knoppix a good distro?
<Hentai^XP> for a live cd yes
<Hentai^XP> anyone know anything about wiki on webservers?
<widi> hi every body
<widi> may i ask for help with my ubuntu
<Red_Herring> shoot
<widi> i have wacom serial
<widi> and i found the driver is attached
<widi> but in can not work
<neko__> I need the configuration of the kernel that I'm running right now. How can I get it? (I don't have the sources installed. It is the default kernel image)
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> did ya check the forums?
<Red_Herring> you need to install teh kernel headings
<RickKnight> neko__: look in /boot. The default config is there.
<neko__> wo! it is there. Thanks!
<RickKnight> neko__: Something like config-2.6.12-10-386
<widi> wait
<sare> I need help installing flash for konqueror... o.O
<shwag> is there a way to use ls to list all files with their full path ?
<Arcanimus> night all
<Phoenix1701> shwag: Try "find /
<Phoenix1701> in a terminal
<Phoenix1701> Obviously, it'll take awhile.  ;)
<Phoenix1701> (and that ought to be
<Phoenix1701> "find /", but this keyboard doesn't like me)
<Traum> !news
<Traum> !fiels
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Traum
<Traum> !files
<ubotu> Traum: Do they come in packets of five?
<Traum> hehhehe
<Traum> teach me, you bot: why do I have trouble logging in as root?
<Traum> ubotu: why do I have trouble logging in as root?
<ubotu> Traum: Bugger all, i dunno
<Traum> really helpfull 3cpo
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Traum> Anybody else, besides a bot, able to help
<Traum> oh, thanks
<Traum> thanks, doctor
<Traum> you helped me, thoreauputic, tx
<thoreauputic> Traum: my pleasure :)
<Traum> "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status"
<Traum> what now?
<hatake_kakashi> go find out whats the error code for 1
<Traum> ok, here we go
<thoreauputic> try kdesu synaptic
<Traum> ok
<thoreauputic> of course, that's assuming you have installed synaptic :)
<Traum> that I have, I am just grappling with the login after a fresh 5.04 for x86 install
<Traum> coming from Suse, it takes a little learning
<Traum> I had to make the regular users home dir first
<Traum> so I am still stuck in Gnome, trying to get the kubuntu packages, thus the need for synaptic
<Traum> once kde is up, I will start to see the light at the end of the tunnel
<thoreauputic> Traum:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Traum> it always feels like "cheating" - copying somebodies one-liner...
<thoreauputic> why 5.04 ? No Cd for 5.10 ?
<Traum> thanks anyways,
<Traum> oh, I think they were lying on the table for a while
<thoreauputic> Traum: heh - sudo apt-get inatall apt-howto-en && apt-howto
<Traum> I guess, i need to update, too
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get update
<Traum> you helped me lots, tx agai
<Traum> again, and again
<thoreauputic> :)
<Traum> I will print this page and study it the next few hours...
<thoreauputic> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<shwag> ps accepts both UNIX and BSD style options...is there a generally more used one ?
<gamma> god i love knoppix
<gamma> just switched after 4 years of gentoo
<captainbraille> K3B won't burn the iso file onto a disc, it keeps saying there is a write error, but the mde5sum  says the iso file is fine
<captainbraille> sorry, it's the kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso file
<gamma> is it saying that during the burn?
<captainbraille> gamma: yes, i keep getting "write error" and it ejects the disc!
<gamma> are you burning as root or user?
<captainbraille> user
<hatake_kakashi> lmao.. try apt-get dist-upgrade when you are on dialup and you want to get kde3.5 for breezy
<gamma> trying doing sudo k3b, i'm guessing it's a permission issue
<gamma> you can fix it later if you want, but sudo is just faster :P
<captainbraille> how do I do sudo?
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: what's it take a few days or something? it took a while on cable
<gamma> are you on kubuntu/linux now?
<captainbraille>  gamma: I'm on ununtu linux
<captainbraille> ubuntu*
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: yeah, its not exactly dialup speeds, but its adsl being shaped down to 64k
<hatake_kakashi> its been roughly 6 hours and its got to 33% after some errors with timeouts
<gamma> holy crap
<hatake_kakashi> this sure is fun :/
<captainbraille> woah!
<gamma> captainbraille: just type 'sudo k3b' in a terminal and put your user password in
<hatake_kakashi> fscking ISP I swear.. fscking ISP as middleman...
<gamma> i'm never going to go 56k again after switching to broadband
<gamma> i remember waiting 30 minutes for a mp3 to download
<hatake_kakashi> I rather take this box of mine and leech it off uni with their connection instead
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: why aren't you? i do that for big stuff
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: well, I'm not exactly a student there :S
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: if you "fit in" then you'll be all set
<hatake_kakashi> but I go there every so often.. another problem is that my box is fairly heavy
<gamma> bah.. i can't stand desktops anymore
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<gamma> gotta get a laptop + wireless
<gamma> wardriving is your friend hehe
<hatake_kakashi> imagine.. a 7 year old or so box with 3 hard disks, 1 floppy drive, and 2 optical drives
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: I don't have wifi card heh
<gamma> what type of processor is that thing running?
<gamma> p3 700mhz?
<gamma> err 7 years
<hatake_kakashi> Intel PII 400 (Deschutes)/768MB RAM
<gamma> hmm.. p2 500mhz?
<gamma> bah.. close
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<gamma> does kde even run well on that thing?
<hatake_kakashi> with lag every so often, which was why I wanted to get kpersonalizer last time.. it messed my system up real well so I had to reinstall :/
<captainbraille> gamma, when the cd finishes burning I just have to restart the computer with it in the drive?
<gamma> it's the installation cd right?
<hatake_kakashi> and well, this time I have got several partitions instead of just 2
<captainbraille> gamma: right
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: smart thinking
<gamma> captainbraille: yea.. then it's pretty easy to get going
<gamma> are you going to format your disc captainbraille?
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: though, only 2 partitions out of the others were not used :/
<hatake_kakashi> which kinda annoys me
<captainbraille> gamma: how do I do that?
<gamma> i've been running this one gentoo install for 4 years using a /boot swap and / no other ones.. this time i added a /home directory
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<gamma> that way i can have my files and reinstall without losing stuff
<gamma> captainbraille: err i mean, are you going to be installing kubuntu and removing everything on the harddrive?
<captainbraille> gamma: yes
<hatake_kakashi> I've got /opt /srv /usr /var /usr/local /home / /boot and /tmp .. all of those except for /boot (which is running ext3) are running jfs
<gamma> captainbraille: oh.. ok yea just boot from the cd and you'll be all set
<gamma> jfs eww :/
<hatake_kakashi> better than ntfs heh
<gamma> true.. never use reiser4
<hatake_kakashi> never tried it
<gamma> i was on that for 2 years, and it's very cpu intensive
<hatake_kakashi> I have used reiserfs before, its not that bad
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> I also have xfs partition as well
<RJ_Not_Ajay> stupid Red_Herring
<RJ_Not_Ajay> what an idiot, Red_Herring
<RJ_Not_Ajay> oyfg, what a moron
<captainbraille> gamma: the disc says it finished burning at 100% success, it should work right?
<captainbraille> is there a way I can test the disc?
<gamma> try mounting it and if you see files on it.. it should be working
<Red_Herring> gamma: checksum?
<Red_Herring> woudl that work?
<captainbraille> gamma: this is what I see "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<gamma> hmm
<gamma> so you either have a coaster, or it can't view
<gamma> it
<gamma> i'd just say boot from cd, if not just boot back to ubuntu and try again
<captainbraille> I'm thinking coaster, but I'll try booting from the cd, worth a shot
<captainbraille> thanks for the help =) we shall see
<gamma> is there a good ipod syncing program out there written in qt?
<keherman> does Kubuntu use KDM for logins?
<keherman> im installing kubuntu-desktop from a server install - will it default to kdm or gdm?
<_tomas> goodmorning guys
<_tomas> where do i report wishes for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<_tomas> i dont really wanna file my wish as a bug but i dont see any other way :/
<_tomas> its dead here?
<keherman> ya
<keherman> very dead
<keherman> maybe if we curse, people will come in??!
<keherman> fuck!
<keherman> shit!
<keherman> :-)
<keherman> penis breath...
<keherman> no one even cares..
<dodadew> is it just me, or is Y Messenger down.  3 computers on different internet (dial up, broadband)
<dodadew> anyone alive?
<ejofee> me
<juif> hola, i have a kubuntu box with an old monitor who wont go higher than 640x480, KDE does this, cause i told it too, but the login screen displays at 1024x768, making it unreadable. where can i go to change this maximum resolution thing for X ?
<dodadew> anyone alive?
<TuXLiN> how are you ?
<TuXLiN> does any one in here knows how to setup network ?
<TuXLiN> in ubuntu ?
<hatake_kakashi> setup for what?
<hatake_kakashi> err what sort of network?
<TuXLiN> well, I am trying to connect
<TuXLiN> from ubuntu linux to windows xp
<TuXLiN> shares with my wireless card
<TuXLiN> the wireless internet works fine.
<TuXLiN> but how do I setup my network on linux ?
<hatake_kakashi> so who is the host and who is the client?
<TuXLiN> I am experienced with shell and linux in general, but I have never setup wireless network in linux.
<TuXLiN> I have a windows xp server at home
<TuXLiN> I am trying to connect to windows shares tru ubuntu linux
<hatake_kakashi> so you want linux to see windows file and printing share?
<hatake_kakashi> you need samba-client
<TuXLiN> yes exatly
<TuXLiN> ok
<TuXLiN> apt-get samba-client ?
<hatake_kakashi> err I don't know, I personally just do 'apt-get samba' but I think I end up getting a whole bunch including the server.. hang on will check now
<TuXLiN> no, there is no such package.
<TuXLiN> ok, let me try that ...
<hatake_kakashi> smbclient
<TuXLiN> E: Couldn't find package smclient
<TuXLiN> any idea
<TuXLiN> what kind of repository do you use
<hatake_kakashi> you mistyped
<TuXLiN> yeah, the first time, I've tryed again correctly but nothing.
<TuXLiN> oh, my bad
<hatake_kakashi> well I'm on breezy
<TuXLiN> I see that I have smbclient newest version
<hatake_kakashi> but I believe it should have it in all release
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<TuXLiN> I use 5.10
<TuXLiN> yeah sorry, so what next
<hatake_kakashi> and I think you need a browser.. konqueror can do it I believe.. there is another program..
<hatake_kakashi> I think its called kombi2 or something?
<hatake_kakashi> but I never used kombi2
<TuXLiN> ok wait, trying ...
<hatake_kakashi> there is another one which is not in the repos, but I have used it when I was on rh8, as recommended by my brother's friend.. was xfsamba.. that comes as a package from xffm now.. I checked recently and they only have rpm or src :/
<TuXLiN> hay hatake, do you know any good repositories ?
<TuXLiN> that would have latest packages ?
<hatake_kakashi> apt-spy  however I have not used it
<TuXLiN> every package I tryed is not found, what repository do you use ?
<hatake_kakashi> wait.. what packages?
<TuXLiN> ok downloading/installing right now.
<TuXLiN> never mind, but what is your repository, do you use defaults only?
<TuXLiN> is apt-get same as apt-spy ?
<TuXLiN> whats the diference?
<TuXLiN> ok, found this http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Apt-spy
<TuXLiN> this is only for testing...
<hatake_kakashi> !apt-spy
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: I give up, what is it?
<hatake_kakashi> blah
<TuXLiN> I figured out what it is, but I dont need it
<TuXLiN> It is a program used to test a series of debian's mirrors for bandwith.
<TuXLiN> does any one have a good repositories for ubuntu ?
<hatake_kakashi> it depends on your location -_-
<hatake_kakashi> my sources.list points to my nearest repos
<TuXLiN> yeah I know, but what is your repos
<TuXLiN> I am trying this right now, http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<arrinmurr> TuXLiN: have you taken a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<di> hi
<di> how do i install kde 3.5 after i install kubuntu-desktop?
<TuXLiN> no, I will check it out
<hatake_kakashi> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> [kde 3.5]  at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<hatake_kakashi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<di> i tried that in ubuntu (gnome), without results
<TuXLiN> oh, nice arrinmurr thank you! will try
<hatake_kakashi> TuXLiN: I'm using au.archive.ubuntu.com
<TuXLiN> thank you
<di> Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<TuXLiN> nice irc channel, good help
<TuXLiN> you know, this http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver  guide is really usefull
<TuXLiN> Oh, yeah I found this today:  Unofficial Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Starter Guide
<TuXLiN> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<TuXLiN> I just thutt people might need it.
<TuXLiN> this is updated version of an old guide.
<juif> does kubuntu go to ALSA by default ?
<TuXLiN> no
<TuXLiN> why is half of people is quite on this server ?
<juif> what does it default to ? OSS ?
<di> because they ask questions and forget to close xchat?
<_mindspin> TuXLiN: maybe some are working.....
<TuXLiN> like what ?
<_mindspin> like me
<TuXLiN> developing linux ?
<_mindspin> no system architecture
<TuXLiN> I see, what exactly do you do, C++ ?
<_mindspin> nope
<TuXLiN> ?
<_mindspin> just getting applications working together
<TuXLiN> oh
<_mindspin> sometimes some ugly perl coding not more
<TuXLiN> ok
<TuXLiN> cls
<TuXLiN> sorry
<TuXLiN> ok I am lost, is there a wizard for seting up network like windows in ubuntu ?
<trispace> i have a very strange font problem with breezy and kde3.5: sometimes, after a restart the default 8-point font size looks like a 7pt size so i have to setup the global font settings to 9pt do have them look like 8pt
<trispace> but the funny thing is that after restarting the machine the fonts are shown with 9pt size (as expected). But after some time the effective font size flips back to 7pt
<di> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<di> help, i cant install kubuntu-desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7606
<di> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7607
<vvatsa> morning all
<di> please help
<di> hello?
<_mindspin> di: a little more information would help helping
<di> its ok.. i used the default sources.list and it works
<di> thanks
<melange> hi
<melange> got a question
<_mindspin> f
<melange> could anybody help me please or, at least, show me what is
<_mindspin> join #ubuntu
<melange> the correct forum
<_mindspin> what is your question?
<juif> hiya
<melange> well i upgraded to kde 3.5 and, asmany other users, kontact crashed...so I reinstalled and upgrade paying attention on no to install any kontact packages
<juif> is uninstalling KDE cause i decided i liked gnome better a wise idea ? am i gonna lose all the KDE apps ?
<melange> now everything on kontact is working (with the previous version..3.4) exept news because i need libknodepart.la
<arrinmurr> juif: you are only going to lose the things you uninstall
<melange> i guess if anybody send this lib to me it will work again
<melange> that's all i need libknodepart.la
<melange> from /lib/kde I think
<slow-motion> hallo
<melange> could anybody send libknodepart.la to me?
<melange> (...)
<melange> zzz...top
<melange> is anyone looking at the screen?
<melange> shame on me,if not, nobody would even see that
<melange> that is what happen when you try to be funny by a foreign language
<cinzia> hi
<vvatsa> hi
<cinzia> please, how can I display the home icon on desktop?
<vvatsa> cinzia: in ~/Desktop have a file called Home.desktop
<vvatsa> 
<vvatsa> 
<vvatsa> 
<vvatsa> the content of the file should be like: [Desktop Entry] 
<cinzia> vvatsa: then?
<vvatsa> Encoding=UTF-8
<vvatsa> Type=Directory
<vvatsa> BgImage=
<vvatsa> Icon=desktop
<vvatsa> sorry for the flood guys.
<vvatsa> change the icon for something else if you want.
* hatake_kakashi points to the topic
<cinzia> vvatsa: ok
<vvatsa> hatake_kakashi: sorry, I will be more mind full in the future.
<hatake_kakashi> vvatsa: fyi, if you are on irssi, you can just type '/t' and it will show the topic
<cinzia> vvatsa: BgImage???
<vvatsa> cinzia: I am going to guess thats the backgournd image, if you want one.
<cinzia> ok
<cinzia> vvatsa: when I click on it, it told me that Directory is a unknown type and crash
<vvatsa> cinzia: humm, not sure
<vvatsa> cinzia: have a look at http://tinyurl.com/9j5vr for a list of valid keys
<dipnlik> hi all. are there any adblocking solutions for konqueror?
<arrinmurr> dipnlik: yes. you need to upgrade to kde 3.5
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: hm, not sure i want to do that yet, i use linux at work, and from what i've read, i should wait a little more for 3.5
<arrinmurr> dipnlik: well, i haven't had any problems with it
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: so you know any other solutions, maybe non konqueror-specific? i mean, in windows i could use adblock for firefox or the hosts file
<arrinmurr> dipnlik: i guess you can use adblock for firefox in linux too (?)
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: but I don't want to use firefox
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: it is very slow in my old machine
<dipnlik> arrinmurr: and it is not Qt :)
<cinzia> vvantsa: ok tx
<arrinmurr> dipnlik: hmm.. well, there's this, what was it called. a bit like webwasher on windows
<hatake_kakashi> adblock for linux = privoxy
<hatake_kakashi> and pg2 may also help as well
<hatake_kakashi> let me rephrase :p: privoxy = adblock for both linux and windows
<dipnlik> thanks hatake_kakashi and arrinmurr, will take a look
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi: is it in the repos?
<arrinmurr> ah yes, privoxy it was
<hatake_kakashi> I don't know but if not you can get it externally if need be.. or compile it yourself
<dipnlik> ok
<arrinmurr> !info privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: (Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 3.0.3-4ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 829 kB, Installed size: 2164 kB
<hatake_kakashi> !info pg2
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<slow-motion> bbl
<TheKhild> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<TheKhild> !addprograms
<ubotu> I don't know, TheKhild
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get :p
<TheKhild> no the kde add programsd i don't remember what its called.
<hatake_kakashi> kde add programsd? wtf?
<TheKhild> lol
<TheKhild> from system tools
<hatake_kakashi> I don't have access to Xorg now :P
<TheKhild> has like lists of programs
<TheKhild> u can dl.
<hatake_kakashi> bah.. for kde3.5?
<TheKhild> i don't remembr
<TheKhild> it used to have add programs next to it in the k menu
<TheKhild> i erased it by accident
<TheKhild> can u look for me.
<hatake_kakashi> like I said, I don't have access to Xorg
<TheKhild> ne 1 here?
<hatake_kakashi> :p
<ebrahim> kynaptic
<ebrahim> ...is the kde interface to apt
<TheKhild> o
<bushito> (o.o)
<bushito> how can i mount a  cd image?
<TheKhild> ya how can i mount my windows partition to a linux folder/
<bushito> eeeehhh
<bushito> okey you do this
<bushito> TheKhild: is it  a ntfs partition?
<TheKhild> yea but i seen it done on SUSE.
<bushito> .... (o_O)
<TheKhild> ne 1 here know of a fedora core 4 channel?
<bushito> TheKhild: who you talking 2???
<bushito> (o_O)???
<TheKhild> everyone...
<TheKhild> just noones talking 2 me
<TheKhild> :-(
<bushito> i am doing
<bushito> >_>
<TheKhild> k
<bushito> dont you want to mount
<TheKhild> ya
<bushito> your windows partition?
<TheKhild> yup.
<bushito> is it ntfs?
<TheKhild> yes
<bushito> okey
<bushito> do you know the id of HDD?
<TheKhild> ya
<bushito> okey
<bushito> whats the id?
<TheKhild> HDA1
<bushito> okey
<bushito> type this
<bushito> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<bushito> in a console
<TheKhild> and then?
<bushito> you know how to use vim?
<TheKhild> ...
<bushito> >_<
<TheKhild> no
<bushito> okey press insert now
<TheKhild> k
<bushito> and you go down of the one that says /
<bushito> or go to the second line on the parttion list
<bushito> and press enter
<TheKhild> k
<bushito> then you write this
<bushito> "/dev/hda1      /ntfs          ntfs      ro,umask=0222        0               0"
<TheKhild> hold on...
<bushito> but lets have it a little organize is better
<bushito> instead of putting "/ntfs" put "/media/hda1"
<TheKhild> or windows/C
<TheKhild> :-p
<a_danutz> does anyone know wich dc++ is good for kubunut 5.04 kde 3.4?
<bushito> TheKhild:  windows/c???
<TheKhild> as the directory it mounts 2
<bushito> TheKhild: dont do that =P
<TheKhild> k
<bushito> put /media/hda1
<arrinmurr> a_danutz: use wine
<bushito> okey when you done
<bushito> open another konsole
<bushito> and type this "sudo mkdir /media/hda1"
<hawking> when I run dhclient I get this "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776" why is this?
<LeeJunFan> hawking: are you specifying the ethernet device dhclient is supposed to be running on? dhclient eth0
<hawking> LeeJunFan : oh I didn't do that
<hawking> thx
<bushito> LeeJunFan: do you kknow how to mount an image of cd ?
<LeeJunFan> np, the sit dev is for ipv6 over ipv4, when you run dhclient w/o args it tries every device, if you type ifconfig -a it will show all net devs your system sees.
<LeeJunFan> bushito: mount -oloop [iso file]  mountpoint
<TheKhild> bushito, how do i close the first konsole so it will save?
<bushito> TheKhild: did you create the folder i told ya?
<TheKhild> yes
<bushito> okey first console you close it
<bushito> by pressing esc 2 times
<bushito> the put ":wq"
<bushito> and enter
<bushito> then you type "sudo mount -a"
<bushito> ntfs are read only on linux so dont lose your head trying to write on it
<hawking> LeeJunfan: and when I try to run privoxy I get this error  : invoke-rc.d: initscript privoxy, action "start" failed.
<hawking>  do you know why this is?
<LeeJunFan> ugh, my local mirror of dapper,breezy got hosed, have to download it all again :( Been going for 3 hrs at 400KB/s and almost 1/2 done.
<LeeJunFan> hawking: I dunno what privoxy is even.
<hawking> LeeJunFan : omg
<bushito> hehehe =)
<bushito> 400KB/s phew and why a re you so sad i download at 12KB/s
<bushito> >_>
<TheKhild> bushito, the put ":wq"??
<bushito> TheKhild: yes sire
<TheKhild> whats that mean?
<bushito> ":" means command "w" write "q"quit
<LeeJunFan> bushito: oh, the speed is great, but having my whole 12+GB mirror wiped out isn't.
<bushito> LeeJunFan: hehehehe and how it got wiped??
<bushito> it doesnt go by a puff =P
<LeeJunFan> bushito: well it isn't actually wiped, it apparently hasn't been updated in forever because something broke with debmirror, I didn't realize until I upgraded to dapper last night and it started downloading everything, because dappers debmirror works.
<TheKhild> [root@localhost ~] # sudo mount -a
<TheKhild> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
<bushito> TheKhild: mmmmmm you sure that your HDD is ntfs?
<TheKhild> ya
<bushito> or that hda1 is your HDD
<bushito> type this
<bushito> sudo fdisk -l
<bushito> and paste what it says
<bushito> 6http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<TheKhild> Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120000000000 bytes
<TheKhild> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14589 cylinders
<TheKhild> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<TheKhild>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TheKhild> /dev/hda1   *           1        8771    70453026    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TheKhild> /dev/hda2            8772       14254    44042197+  83  Linux
<bushito> not here
<bushito> >_<
<TheKhild> /dev/hda3           14255       14450     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<TheKhild> [root@localhost ~] #
<bushito> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<bushito> here
<TheKhild> sry
<bushito> >_<
<TheKhild> lol
<LeeJunFan> maybe ntfs isn't getting loaded.
<LeeJunFan> at least it wasn't long.
<LeeJunFan> sudo modprobe ntfs
<TheKhild> FATAL: Module ntfs not found.
<TheKhild> [root@localhost ~] #
<TheKhild> oops
<bushito> ....
<bushito> you on root??
<bushito> >_>
<bushito> thats not posible
<bushito> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bushito> (o_O) you on recovery mode??
<TheKhild> ya
<TheKhild> so i can edit what ever
<TheKhild> for a min.
<bushito> dont do that =P
<TheKhild> k
<TheKhild> well why won't it work?
<bushito> you use sudo in your normal user
<TheKhild> i know
<bushito> reboot and go to your normal user
<LeeJunFan> hrm, well ntfs should certainly be there unless you deleted your module somehow.
<TheKhild> module?
<LeeJunFan> TheKhild: modules are drivers in linux, they are located in /lib/modules/[kernel version] , when you type modprobe [module]  it loads it into ram so the kernel can use it.
<bushito> LeeJunFan: and why did you installed Dapper??
<bushito> LeeJunFan: it says it is not ready yet =P use it by your own risk
<LeeJunFan> bushito: Just to check it out, do my part finding boogs. I'm back in breezy now, I've got 2 paritions, one stable and one to mess around in.
<bushito> LeeJunFan: dang dude you really got time to do "shits"
<bushito> =) hehehehehe
<andrzej> how i do for back kde to deauful?
<LeeJunFan> I've used devel distro's for years, even made my own mini ubuntu to go on an access point, so it's no biggie.
<andrzej> how i do for back kde to deauful?
<LeeJunFan> I expected it to break a lot of stuff, but not to fix a mirroring issue I didn't know was broke. hehe.
<andrzej> how i do for back kde to deauful?
<LeeJunFan> andrzej: just delete your .kde dir from your home directory.
<andrzej> ok thanks:P
<bushito> LeeJunFan: where you from??
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<sorush20> how dow I add a chess engine to knights in Kubuntu?
<TheKhild> same error.
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<bushito> TheKhild: same error??
<TheKhild> ntsf not found
<bushito> TheKhild: ok we got a problem there...
<bushito> TheKhild: did you some how touched the ntfs partition?
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<TheKhild> huh touched?
<bushito> TheKhild: mmmmm resized when you installing Linux
<bushito> TheKhild: played with some kind of partitioner
<TheKhild> ya ...
<TheKhild> :-p
<TheKhild> but it was with windows partioner
<TheKhild> like when i has me and xp in at once
<TheKhild> that was like 2 years ago.
<_robin> .,.,.,._.,.,.,.
<_robin> ....,.....'....'.................... '.'
<hatake_kakashi> parted, fdisk
<hatake_kakashi> wtf _robin
<TheKhild> huh?
<RobinL> sorry :p
<hatake_kakashi> TheKhild: linux side of partitioning tools
<TheKhild> partition magic
<TheKhild> unless SUSE touched it as u say.
<TheKhild> that was my first distro.
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<bushito> TheKhild: you gotta be sure cause i am not very expirince with the ntfs partitions damaged =P
<TheKhild> ic
<bushito> TheKhild: better talk to  an expert n.n i might damage your ntfs
<TheKhild> well windows works.
<hatake_kakashi> because ntfs isn't open-source.. greedy ms
<bushito> but guindous is not linux =)
<TheKhild> ya
<TheKhild> FUCK MICROSOFT
<bushito> *hits TheKhild* watch your mouth dude
<TheKhild> i have windows for Finalfantasy XI and my printer.
<RobinL> Buy Cro Soft
<TheKhild> oosp
<TheKhild> sry
<hatake_kakashi> Cro Soft?
<RobinL> :po
<RobinL> yea
<RobinL> Cro Soft
<hatake_kakashi> wtf is that?
<RobinL> My Cro Soft
<RobinL> :)
<bushito> Hey windows OS is a very good desing OS
<bushito> so respect it
<bushito> =)
<hatake_kakashi> desing?
<hatake_kakashi> RobinL: I have no clue what you are on about
<bushito> ummm "creation"
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<hatake_kakashi> windows OS is a very good creation OS?
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: yeah =P
<RobinL> hatake_kakashi: crack>?
<RobinL> i'm not on "about" but im on crack
<RobinL> :p
<bushito> dont know why people hates windows, is a good OS the only bad thing is that it is not free n.n
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: it was aimed blatantly at people who are clueless with computers.. it was supposed to help them.. but ms decided to be greedy, anti-competitive, etc
<hatake_kakashi> RobinL: you were talking about My Cro Soft.. I don't know what you are on about
<RobinL> hatake_kakashi: well, My Cro Soft, a parody of Microsoft, just a parody word, not more, not less ;)
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: ms once had a plan to dominate the internet highway, and they were sued for that
<TheKhild> ya
<hatake_kakashi> RobinL: uh huh, you might want to try windows rg if you can :)
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: heheheh dominicante the internet hahaha XD
<RobinL> oh damn
<RobinL> that one
<RobinL> is reaaaaaaaaaaaaal good
<RobinL> i mean
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: seeing as how *most* users were running windows and all
<RobinL> "really good"
<RobinL> xD
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: well more people are really lazy this days and guindows scratch their back so eas y=P
<RobinL> i like windows, just not the fact that it is so slow
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: and no... windows really needs to give users the opportunity to turn off eye-candy with a switch..
<RobinL> hatake_kakashi: that option is present
<RobinL> in advanced features
<RobinL> :)
<RobinL> then, get a lightweight theme
<RobinL> a windowmaker-like theme
<hatake_kakashi> RobinL: there's various pieces that you have to turn off..
<RobinL> :)
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: you know why more users on windows =O cause linux is more complete and complicate to use =O if you dont know what you doin gyou might break your system =)
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: yes.. giving users' impressions of what a computer is not really supposed to be like.. and you get elitist who think they are so cool with their ms os
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: hahahahahaha youre right
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: and windows lacks flexibility, doesn't comply with RASIS/POSIX standards
<hatake_kakashi> etc
<hatake_kakashi> except for maybe xp.. but only just maybe
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: oh well but what we can do?, MisS SOFTy gets paid =P and money moves all.
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<hatake_kakashi> "oh! so you are running linux huh? you must be a newb then! look at the things I can do on my xp and you can't do it on linux!" - typical 'elitist' ms user
<andrzej> what j do to remove deaful panel and use kxdocker?
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: no windows user cant come with that to me xP
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: i just put a litlte more commands in the linux konsole and i say "hey i am hacking and you cannot!"
<LeeJunFan> hatake_kakashi: sure you can do all kinds of neat stuff with windows, blue screen, empty your wallet, etc.
<LeeJunFan> get viruses, get spyware...
<bushito> LeeJunFan: hhahahahahahaah very TRUE!!!
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: ms needs to change their concept.. or things will break even... they are greedy that they lost server market grounds and they want to manipulate ideas from linux/etc for that.. which is sad.. just like what they did with xp, used something from FSF and not even quoting it
<bushito> but windows made some kind of book that teaches you how to trick your windows =)
<TheKhild> ne1 know how wine works?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: yeah.. there's lots and lots of quotes for that from fortune
<bushito> TheKhild: right click on the program you wanna use and then choose wine emulation
<bushito> TheKhild: but it doesnt run all programs =)
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: hehehe look at us complaining about windows =), and i dont even have it i cannot say much till i really try it
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: henceforth windows rg :)
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: I've used it and the only plus side I could give is that its easy-to-use... that's it
<TheKhild> its still neet as hell.
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: =O easy to use hhmm...
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: i am going to try it ;)
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: double-click on .exe file
<hatake_kakashi> run everything as root
<hatake_kakashi> etc
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: only by that!!!??
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: in fact, that's probably how easy it can get..
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: woow....
* paradroid says hello.
* bushito says hello  back to paradroid
<bushito> ooh oh oh oh oh need to see that..
* bushito got little puppy eyes only clicks *T_T*
<Hentai^XP> meh...run windows if you want win apps to use! but w\e
<Hentai^XP> its all gravy
<paradroid> I have a (probably newbie) question about Kubuntu and second display (monitor, beamer, ...).
<bushito> what desktop manage and console does windows use?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: its all built-in, you can't choose, etc
* bushito is looking for a windows image
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: uuhhh??
<hatake_kakashi> and if your IE crashes, chances are your Explorer will crash
<hatake_kakashi> have fun with it :P
<paradroid> Is there anything 'special' I have to do when I want to attach a second display device to my laptop (running Kubuntu 5.10)?
<bushito> well cedega recommends windows =)
<hatake_kakashi> bah cedega
<Hentai^XP> bushito explorer and CMD
<tictric> paradroid: you need to tell it the xserver
<bushito> hhhhmm....
<bushito> i am really curious (O_O)!!
<hatake_kakashi> CMD on xp/2000 is dos emulator on NT basically
<paradroid> tictric: OK, any way other than editing xorg.conf?
<Hentai^XP> command interpeter
<bushito> hatake_kakashi: Okey... and how does it manages partitions?
<TheKhild> hey ne 1 no a way to maske the kmenu open with the windows button?
<TheKhild> lol
<tictric> paradroid: not as far as I know. but editing xorg.conf is about the easiest way I can think of.
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: Computer Management
<Hentai^XP> bushito manage partition as in?
<RobinL> Unreal
<RobinL> Tournament
<RobinL> Demo
<RobinL> FOR LINUX?!?!??!
* RobinL jumps
<hatake_kakashi> only two fs is available, fat32 or ntfs
<bushito> (o_o) well what kinds of partitions does it manages
* RobinL jumps
* RobinL jumps
<bushito> =O whhaaa!!
<Hentai^XP> FAT32 or NTFS
* RobinL jumps on bushito 
<bushito> RobinL: stop jumping
<paradroid> At the moment, when having the extra display attached on boot, I see the booting sequence but when reaching the (graphical) login screen there is only a distorted something.
<Hentai^XP> and there is installable ext2\3FS drivers
* RobinL jumps on bushito and jumps him till death
<RobinL> :P
<hatake_kakashi> which are not from ms
<bushito> .....
* RobinL has spike shoes
<Hentai^XP> bushito I recommend going into #kubuntu-offtopic
* bushito grabs RobinL and throw him off from window
<TheKhild> i'm non existant now
<TheKhild> w00000t
<TheKhild> lol
<bushito> hehehehe ok
<paradroid> tictric: Can you point me to some (comprehensible) guide to configuring a second display device?
<tictric> paradroid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors?highlight=%28xinerama%29
<paradroid> tictric: Thank you, I'll give it a try.
<tictric> paradroid: it just makes a difference whether you use a nvidia card or some other because twinview is somethin only nvidia supports
<tictric> but if you got nvidia twinview is easier to configure
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: you around? is dapper going to get 351 included at release?
<redguy> LeeJunFan: most propably
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: I don't know I need people to test it, and so far nobody has
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: I will be hopefully soon. I had a local mirror here but apparently at some point debmirror stopped working right and I didn't notice until I installed dapper and it started downloading everything.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: see /topic for the archive
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: yeah, saw that, thanks. That's why I asked actually.
<LeeJunFan> right now I'm back on breezy (other patition) until my mirror is back to date. Up to 69% now. Stinks, I had (or thought I had) up to date mirrors of all repos, i386 and x86_64.
<HeadUp`> GoGo #Groahrg for phun [amsg | dso] 
<Riddell> HeadUp`: ?
<HeadUp`> Riddell, ?
<Riddell> HeadUp`: what does you last message mean?
<HeadUp`> amsg for Qnet
<HeadUp`> not freenode
<HeadUp`> Riddell, why ?
<Riddell> seems a bit confusing then
<HeadUp`> GoGo #Groahrg for phun [amsg | dso] 
<Riddell> HeadUp`: don't post offtopic messages
<hawking>  I have a laptop and I have no desktop environment right now ... is there a command to show the life of the battery?
<prxq> I have an .Xmodmap map for remapping some keys. KDE doesn't really respect it. Is there any way to achieve the same effect from within kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<ilba7r> anyone here now how to set a second vt
<hatake_kakashi> !vt
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Syntax error in line 1
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, i checked :)
<hatake_kakashi> meh
<cello_rasp> is there any way of changing xchat so it goes to kubuntu instead of ubuntu on connect to freenode?
<hatake_kakashi> google is your friend I believe ilba7r ;)
<ilba7r> cello_rasp edit the server section
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, and i know that too lol
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, the problem is even on debian doc. it is not explained well
<ilba7r> any way thanks for your help hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> bah :/
<hatake_kakashi> SuSE managed to be able to open up some tty above F8
<hatake_kakashi> but not for login purposes, just for displaying stuff
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, i do that in ubuntu too. Infact i am using the flexiserver to talk to you from tty9
<hatake_kakashi> interesting
<ilba7r> but doing so i loose my sound and i have to be logged in tty7 to run it. I want to set it permen
<ilba7r> cello_rasp from menu xchat>serverlist>ubuntuservers right click than edit the /join #ubuntu to
<ilba7r> lol he left
<hatake_kakashi> ilba7r: is that package available in the repos?
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, i use gnome
<ilba7r> the package name is gdmflexiserver
<hatake_kakashi> ta
<ilba7r> i am near pos. there is a kdmflexiserver so check it out
<ilba7r> it is the one that run a new login
<hatake_kakashi> it must be under universe repos
<hatake_kakashi> I can't see it under those usual ones
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, if you can execute newlogin from kde. sorry do not know the package name
<ilba7r> just right klick on the package name and you will now the name of the package
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> ilba7r: I suppose I will do that when I can get access, but thanks for the heads up :) much appreciated
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, just checked the package kdmflexiserver does not exist. might be a gdm thing. Thugh i think kde might have a counter package
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, cool take care my friend
<hatake_kakashi> thanks a bunch :)
<hatake_kakashi> you too
<evil-doer> um, is there any way that the way the graphics system in kubuntu is used could hurt my monitor? it seems odd that the same day i install it my monitor went bad
<evil-doer> im getting horizontal smearing, went back into windows and its there too. wiggled the plug, it seems to be fine
<evil-doer> actually, let me try it on another computer, maybe its the videocard
<evil-doer> ok let me rephrase the question, can the video system in kubuntu hurt my videocard..
* kitschw is away: Away at the moment
<slow-motion> re
<trappist> evil-doer: if you have the wrong sync values, yes
<evil-doer> the monitor is fine, the videocard is hurting
<trappist> kitschw: please don't do that
<evil-doer> trappist, its just using the default values, was running 1024@60hz
<trappist> evil-doer: yeah I can't imagine it messing up your hardware unless you've been screwing around with that stuff
<evil-doer> yeah its odd. maybe its just a coincidence
<evil-doer> gonna let it cool off. cleaned the dust off it too
<evil-doer> nope. my videocard is dying. its bad even running cold (and clean)
<amg> Hi! tut est kto po russki ponimaet ?
<kkathman> hey C-O-L-T :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: hello
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I have a question
<kkathman> ask away
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: why open office works so slow on my pc
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  what are the specs of your computer?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: 256 MB Ram, 1300 MHZ AMD DURON, 40 GB hard drive, 600 mb Swap Space, and a poor video card 32 MB
<`Nomad> C-O-L-T: Did you tuen off Java in the prefs?
<`Nomad> turn
<`Nomad> It seems to help some people with slow OO
<C-O-L-T> `Nomad: how and where to turn up
<C-O-L-T> turn off?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  the 256MB of ram is a bit low...rule of thumb, is that the older the machine, the more memory you need.  You might be running other things too
<`Nomad> that too
<C-O-L-T> Come on guys don't tell me that I need more hardware to run OO and office suite????
<`Nomad> Under Options, probably General tab
<kkathman> OO2 is a rather chunky program...so its needs lots of memory...I suspect that you are caching alot
<`Nomad> I read that the next release will have more of a focus on performance
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: than tell me another program which can I use with this specification. I can run very good ms office 20
<C-O-L-T> 03
<C-O-L-T> 2003
<C-O-L-T> under windowxs
<kkathman> in this case, the performance I think is machine based
<C-O-L-T> and it works fine
<kkathman> I cant imagine a windows machine operating extremely well at 256mb either..thats a bare minimum for XP
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: can you tell me another office for my specification
<`Nomad> What's teh easy way to extract the content of an ISO image?  I'm out of CDs and can't burn them off
<C-O-L-T> a fast one
<`Nomad> koffice
<Insomniac-> `Nomad: mount it, mount -o loop iirc
<C-O-L-T> `Nomad: can I run ppt files on it?
<`Nomad> dunno, I use OO  :(
<`Nomad> and I hate PPT files :)
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  you could try the K-office suite and see what thats like, but Im pretty sure you'll run into the same thing... try looking around in your ksysguard and see what other things are running and maybe shut those down if they are nonessential
<evil-doer> im almost glad that card died. i noticed i have a better one sitting around
<`Nomad> I'll bet that your video card is a bottle neck too, especially if you have tons of added shiny things to your desktop?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I tried koffice and it is faster than oo, but I deleted it cause I found that oo is better
<`Nomad> Thanks Insomniac, of course  :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: will it help to turn off java in oo
<`Nomad> I think turning off Java makes it start quicker
<`Nomad> if I remember what I read..
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  yes it probably would, java, as a technology, is a very poor performer
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: ok where can I do that
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: uhmm I dunno...never really did it
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: Anyway there is an office suite for gnome that's right?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: try Google
<halibut> I cant install kubuntu, it crashes on the installing packages bit, I have heard something about the Asus A8V-E SE (my mobo) needing a certain version of kernal, could this be the problem?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I turned off java lets see what happens. Anyway I don't think that I have such a poor pc. Ubuntu and Xp works fine on it, I don't play, I just learn, net surfing, office, graphic tools and that is it
<`Nomad> Isn't Gnome slow?
<evil-doer> google needs to stop correcting kubuntu and asking if you meant ubuntu. someone should tell them :|
<`Nomad> Put it in quotes  "kubuntu"  maybe
<evil-doer> well its only a suggestion, it doesnt ignore it
<evil-doer> i just dont like the message :P
<C-O-L-T> `Nomad: It is a bit faster oo now
<`Nomad> COLT: I just turned off Java, and upped the graphics cache to 64 megs.. Closed OO an dreopened it.. Much much snmappier and quick
<`Nomad> Thanks for asking, now I have a faster OO  hehehe
<`Nomad> I'm sure everyone here already knows all of this, but I found this Google commands list earlier and it's really nice to know  :  http://www.cyberwyre.com/data-mining-using-google/
<`Nomad> thought I'd share it..
<C-O-L-T> `Nomad: I asked about this office thing at ubuntu and they suggested me Abiword
<slow-motion> bbl
<prxq> C-O-L-T, just use emacs and LaTeX. Looks very good.
<C-O-L-T> prxq: what are those
<andrzej> http://www.humorek.com/p6/flash_7/Dub_dub_dub_dub_dub.html
<prxq> emacs is an insanely powerful text editor. LaTeX is an insanely powerfull typesetting language :-)
<Omri> hello
<Omri> where can I configure the way Kubuntu acts when I insert a CD into the CD-ROM drive? (i.e. when I insert an audio disk it opens KsCD (which I want) but also it opens Konqueror to browse the disk which I don't want)
<adrien> salut tlm
<adrien> ya quelqu'un ?
<vijay> hi all, can anybody help me how to configure real player for firefox 1.5, mplayer is loading instead of real plyer??
<nlindblad> hello
<jpatrick> nlindblad: hello, mate
<vijay> i installed mplayer and mplayer plugin, then real player10.bin
<nlindblad> jpatrick: hi
<nlindblad> vijay: www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/ LinuxTutorialMozillaConfiguration.html
<nlindblad> vijay: www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMozillaConfiguration.html
<nlindblad> vijay: had to do it that way last time I bothered doing it
<nlindblad> long time since I used Real Player though
<nlindblad> might be different now when it's based on helix
<vijay> nlindblad:ok i'll try it
<udomsak> hi all
<udomsak> OO in kubuntu Breezy can't typ Thai language
<udomsak> What wrong ?
<Riddell> udomsak: can it do so under gnome?
<udomsak> Riddell: Sorry , I'm not test it , when i typ in writer appear as 'a box' instead properly font
<andred> kmail doesn't start after upgrading to 3.5.1 on dapper. known issue?
<Riddell> andred: works for me, what doesn't start about it?
<trappist> andred: kmail is hella unstable for me too.  do you use an imap server by chance?
<rabbit> hi, how to fix the "Failed to load GTK bindings. Please check your Gnome installation." error ?
<djdarkman> hy ,when i try to login to kde ,i get an error that it cannot write to /tmp ,what do i do?
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: ls -ld /tmp - paste the line with /tmp in it here.
<LeeJunFan> just the one line.
<LeeJunFan> brb hopefully - just upgradd to kde351.
<djdarkman> huh wait a little ,i have to type this
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> decode there?
<djdarkman> drwxrwxrwt 5 root root 4096 2006-10-15 /tmp
<djdarkman> thats it LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> well, it looks correct. hrm.
<LeeJunFan> what about ls -l /tmp and paste those results to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<djdarkman> drwx------ 4 root root 4096 2006-01-25 19:43 0156792482
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan i had problems with adept before this
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: did you run adept from the command line with sudo?
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan no ,i ran it from my k menu ,with kdesu
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: is there a wiki page setup for 3.5.1/dapper problems or should I just submit to the tracker?
<dark_suic> omg, 1 day and you're having problems with kde3.5.1?
<dark_suic> that's fast :P
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: what's the problem?
<LeeJunFan> try 5 mins.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: breezy or dapper?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: I think the kdesu problem may be back. Dapper, I tried to setup acpi helper app, and it froze, never asked for pw.
<andred> Riddell: i got a kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE , but a install --reinstall fixed the problem
<andred> Riddell: libmimelib1c2 was replaced with libmimelib1c2a during the reinstall
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan when i tried to install an apache webserver itt hung up during the configuration
<LeeJunFan> andred: did you do dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> andred: that replacement is ment to happen :)
<djdarkman> and i killed the process
<LeeJunFan> if you just do upgrade kmail will be held back.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: set up where?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: yes, that's expected
<djdarkman> but i always got the error that the database was locked
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan what should i do
<djdarkman> ?
<andred> LeeJunFan: uhm. maybe i just did a upgrade. i guess that was the problem then?
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: what if as a user you try this from the commandline - touch /tmp/tempfile
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: not as root.
<LeeJunFan> andred: probably I noticed kmail was going to be held back so I did a dist-upgrade.
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan i think i found the problem ,its very ridiculous ,i don`t have free space
<LeeJunFan> andred: wich then performed the lib swapout too.
<jjesse> Riddell: what version is kmail supposed to be 3.5.1? it says (kmail 1.9.1)
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: hehe, I've done that before.
<djdarkman> i started mc and it complaind about it
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, 1.9.1
<djdarkman> LeeJunFan how can i chek that how much free space i have?
<LeeJunFan> djdarkman: df -h
<djdarkman> lol it`s true ,10x LeeJunFan
<cplusplus> i have a problem packages cannt be found;(
<cplusplus> -> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GH1MFr49.html
<Edgardoweb> alguien que me ayude en espaol
<cplusplus> what can i do....i already changed the sources.list ..
<seashell11> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DjDarkman> hy ,i can`t open the adept`s database only in read only mode ,i think cause last time i used it ,i had to kill it ,cause it hang ,what should i do?
<Edgardoweb> d
<Edgardoweb> _aca_
<larsivi> DjDarkman: try killall adept
<Edgardoweb> spanish???
<DjDarkman> larsivi: i restarted my system and still the same eror
<larsivi> DjDarkman: try apt-get, you might get a more descriptive message
<seashell11> Edgardoweb: try #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<seashell11> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Edgardoweb> seashell11 thanks
<seashell11> Edgardoweb: no prob :-D
<jjesse> sorry phone call, but kmail is working correctly
<DjDarkman> ok larsivi it told me what to do ,10x
<seashell11> is there any reason not to enable the backports for kde 3.5? does it work good in breezy?
<seashell11> or what isn't working in kde 3.5?
<kBCC> It's working great here..
<kBCC> Will probably be included in the next release..
<owner> kde 3.5 works fine
<allee> Hi, anyone a working wlan setup to a WPA-PSK secured accesspoint?
<larsivi> allee, not at the moment, but check out
<larsivi> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<allee> ubotu: thx I have a look. I search wiki for WPA not wifi :(
<ubotu> allee: Do they come in packets of five?
<allee> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, allee
<seashell11> allee: lol :-D you don't have to tell a bot thanks
<allee> ups. :)
<seashell11> ubotu tell allee about yourself
<cplusplus> can someone paste his sources.list file?
<seashell11> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<seashell11> maybe that would work cplusplus?
<owner> cplusplus http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<callie> evening
<Paradox^> can someone tell me a boot program besides grub and lilo?
<seashell11> callie: good afternoon lol :-P
<cplusplus> ??
<cplusplus> seashell11
<kBCC> Paradox> Those are the best you can have.. why not use them?
<callie> seashell11, not here it isnt
<seashell11> !tell cplusplus about easysource
<cplusplus> where?
<seashell11> cplusplus: go to easysource and make a sources.list file, mine is from there
<seashell11> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cplusplus> what sould i take there?
<seashell11> callie: it is here, (GMT -5)
<callie> seashell11, i think i figured that one out
<C2ODe_> anyone knows how to create a custome deb package with actual kernel linux-image?
<seashell11> cplusplus: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/522696 there is my sources.list
<kBCC> C200e_ > Look at google for examples for Debian
<kBCC> C200e -> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html for example
<seashell11> cplusplus: does that help?
<jonatan> can anyone help me with apt-get?
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> i have a intel centrino mobile
<seashell11> jonatan: what do you need help with?
<jonatan> I can't install anything
<kBCC> man apt-get :)
<jonatan> I don't know what can I instal or anything
<kBCC> What do you want to install?
<seashell11> jonatan: what error do you get or what does it say?
<jonatan> msn XD
<jonatan> it only says paquech not found or something like that
<prxq> paquech?
<jonatan> package**
<seashell11> jonatan: did you know that you could use kopete for msn? or gaim?
<slow-motion> re
<kBCC> Do you mean AMSN?
<jonatan> ya AMSN
<kBCC> apt-cache search MSN
<jonatan> ya I know, but since there is like several ppl in my house that use this computer, kopete keeps all the msn lists on it
<kBCC> It should list a AMSN package, if so: apt-get install AMSN
<jonatan> and that just ain't kool
<kBCC> apt-get install amsn I mean
<jonatan> ok
<jonatan> so thats all I put? apt-get install amsn?
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install amsn
<jonatan> roger
<kBCC> yeah
<jonatan> E: Couldn't findpackage amsn
<kBCC> What does apt-cache search msn give you?
<seashell11> I think you have to have the universe repositories enabled
<jonatan> how do I use apt-cache?
<_sam> Hiya I was wondering if any one could help me with some Kaffeine config
<jonatan> how do I enable that?
<seashell11> sudo apt-cache search msn
<kBCC> You don't need sudo for that.. but it will work anyhow
<jonatan> it says kopete instan msn for KDE
<kBCC> Then you should update your sources.list
<jonatan> how?
<seashell11> kBCC: I just havn't ever tried it without sudo I guess
<seashell11> jonatan: sudo apt-get update
<jonatan> sudo apt-get upgrade sources,list?
<kBCC> seashell> Anyone can check if a package is installed
<jonatan> kk
<_sam> I'm getting this error when trying to play a DVD -- No URI handler implemented for "dvd://"
<jonatan> ok its updated
<ninniuz> hi I have a question
<seashell11> then try sudo apt-get install amsn
<jonatan> same thing o.o
<ninniuz> I'm having a problem with kubuntu installation
<kBCC> jon> Then you should add more sources to your sources.list.. are you using adept?
<ninniuz> I cannot find any startx script...how can it be?
<_sam> What's your problem ninn
<_sam> ?
<jonatan> I don't really know what adept is =S. I'm new with linux
<ninniuz> I downloaded the kubuntu iso
<ninniuz> and trying to install it
<_sam> I'm not sure what a startx script is ?
<ninniuz> the script to load X and kde
<jonatan> ninniuz what does it say? I installed this one the same way, gave me some errors but I restarted it and tryed again and it workd fine
<ninniuz> when I boot I got the command line login
<ninniuz> and when I try to run startx it tells it cannot find it
<sampan> jonatan, adept is kubuntu's "package manager" (a gui front end for the apt package system on ubuntu).  if it's a brand new install, you likely just need to enable some repositories (places to download ubuntu packages from)
<ninniuz> and actually there is none
<jonatan> and how do I do that?
<sampan> ninniuz  did you select a 'server' installation?
<kBCC> jon > Yeah -> K Menu -> System -> Adept
<cplusplus> hm: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<cplusplus> See `config.log' for more details.
<ninniuz> yes
<kBCC> jon -> Adept -> Manage repositories
<sampan> cplusplus  you need to install the build-essential package
<sampan> ninniuz  the 'server' install has NO X
<sampan> that's why no startx
<cplusplus> which one?
<cplusplus> hm
<sampan> cplusplus  at command line: sudo apt-get install build-essential  :)
<jonatan> kBCC: once I'm there what do I do?
<ninniuz> ok ty I got wrong
<cplusplus> apt-get install make ?
<sampan> ninniuz  no worries, but you can install X and a desktop easily
<ninniuz> I didnt read it carefully
<ninniuz> I'm running the installer again
<jonatan> do enamble them all?!?!
<kBCC> jon > There should be three debs which need to be uncommented
<ninniuz> maybe it's easier
<sampan> ninniuz you don't need to do the reinstall:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (for gnome) ... kubuntu-desktop (kde)  xubuntu-desktop (for xfce)
<ninniuz> ok :) ty
<sampan> sure np :)
<kBCC> jon > You need breedy-updates with main restricted universe multiverse
<kBCC> jon > Also for breezy
<jonatan> ok ok where is this breedy-updates with main restricted universe?
<kBCC> jon > You are in Adept?  Manage Repositories should list a table of sources
<jonatan> indeed
<owner> ninniuz what are your computer specs
<jonatan> and there is only one enamble
<kBCC> jon> Howmany are there and what do they read?
<jonatan> 37 o.o, but many of them only say comment
<jonatan> u want me to read them all?
<kBCC> jon> Just the black one
<kBCC> jon> At component is probably says "main restricted"?
<kBCC> jon> Double click and add "universe multiverse" to that
<Paradox^> excuse me?
<jonatan> deb URL: cdrom: [Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badged_ release i386 (20051012)] /
<jonatan> thats the only one thats in black
<sampan> jonatan  you should DISABLE that one.  you don't need it anymore
<Paradox^> I need help?
<snowangelic> bonjour tout le monde
<jonatan> ok now there is nothing on black
<jonatan> they all gray
<sampan> paradox^  most of us need help (in more ways than one) ... but if it's a kubuntu thing, just ask your question and if someone knows, they'll help :)
<jonatan> kBCC do u want me to type universe mutiverse and click add?
<jonatan> on the new repository thing?
<kBCC> jon> Disable the CDROM and ENABLE the one that says http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Paradox^> :S
<Paradox^> maria need help
<jonatan> there is many of those
<cplusplus> whats /etc/init.d/cups restart ??? cups?
<osh_> cplusplus: printing.
<sampan> cplusplus  yep -- that's the cups printing
<cplusplus> not found
<cplusplus> why?
<cplusplus> hm
<kBCC> jon > deb - http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy main restricted
<kBCC> jon> Enable that and add universe multiverse to the main restricted
<jonatan> nreezy-backports?
<Mez> jonatan, breezy
<jonatan> there is none
<Paradox^> I need help...maria doesnt want to use kubuntu but i dont understand computer talk
<jonatan> o nvm
<jonatan> found it
<sampan> cplusplus  because in init.d it's "cupsys" not just cups
<Paradox^> if I want xp back how do i do
<cplusplus> they wrote it cups in the install: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#most
<kBCC> jon> Also enable breezy-security and breezy-updates while you're at it
<kBCC> jon > Then press Fetch Updates
<jonatan> deb-source? or just deb?
<kBCC> Just deb
<jonatan> deb-src**
<jonatan> kk
<Paradox^> men bl
<Paradox^> skit it da
<jonatan> on security
<jonatan> there is 2 options
<jonatan> univers or main restriceted
<jonatan> which one?
<kBCC> Do them both
<jonatan> kk
<hugelmopf> i have a few suggestions for "System Settings" improvements. before posting them somewhere, i'd like to discuss them. if you want -> join #discusssystemsettings
<jonatan> I click fetch updates and a huge list came out o.o
<kBCC> jon > That's good.
<jonatan> kewl
<jonatan> so what do I do now?
<kBCC> jon > Now see if you can find aMSN in adept
<olaff> how do i open .ace files?
<larsivi> .ace?
<kBCC> jon> Adept is a graphical APT-GET tool, so you can either use adept.. or try apt-get install amsn again
<jonatan> roger
<jonatan> but after I get the huge list on adept do I just close it or what do I do to it?
<olaff> yes .ace
<kBCC> jon> Type MSN in your Quickfilter
<jonatan> nothing appears
<olaff> amsn
<jonatan> same
<owner> olaff, type sudo apt-get install unace
<jonatan> nothin
<kBCC> jon > Lowercase?
<olaff> ty owner
<owner> np
<jonatan> ya
<jonatan> lowercase
<kBCC> jon > what does apt-cache search msn say now?
<jonatan> same copete something
<kBCC> jon > Did you add the "universe multiverse" as I said?
<cplusplus> i have a big problem when i install my printer: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#most -> When prompted, enter the root username and password. doent work;(( why?
<cplusplus> i use firefox....
<jonatan> don't think I did
<jonatan> how do I add universe mutiverse?
<hugelmopf> cplusplus: use the printer module in system settings to set up your printer.
<kBCC> jon > Go back to the Manage Repositories
<jonatan> done
<kBCC> jon > Look for deb breezy
<jonatan> what does commit changes mean?
<kBCC> jon> What does it say under components?
<cplusplus> hugelmopf i have a hp printer!
<kBCC> jon > That comes later
<jonatan> hold on there is not deb breezy
<jonatan> ok
<kBCC> jon > Did you APPLY the last time?
<jonatan> how do I APPLY?
<kBCC> jon> the BIG APPLY button in the center?
<hugelmopf> cplusplus: have you tried? hp printers should work easily in ubuntu.
<jonatan> lol no I didn't xD
<kBCC> jon> Chich APPLIES changes you made to your repositories..
<jonatan> I just put all the things u told me back, and put apply
<jonatan> but I cna't find that universe thing that u told me
<kBCC> jon> Ok.. then also check if all components list "universe main restricted and multiverse"
<kBCC> jon> Look at a black line, what does it say in the Components field?
<jonatan> ok
<jonatan> on the security, upgrade or which ?
<jonatan> all?
<kBCC> jon> They should all read universe main restricted multiverse
<jonatan> they say main restricted
<kBCC> jon> Change that
<jonatan> how?
<kBCC> jon > Double click on main restricted
<jonatan> ok
<jonatan> and I put universal?
<kBCC> jon > ADD "universe multiverse"
<kBCC> jon> Space seperated
<hugelmopf> cplusplus: i hope you did not follow that tutorial to close. you don't have to install HPLIP yourself, it is already installed.
<jonatan> ok
<kBCC> jon > Then APPLY and Fetch Updates
<jonatan> ok
<jonatan> do I change those on all of them?
<kBCC> jon > All three yeah
<jonatan> on the security and the upgrade ones as well?
<jonatan> there is 4 on black
<jonatan> 1 on only breezy, 1 on upgrade and 2 on security
<kBCC> jon > The security lines are the same, exept for the components?
<jonatan> ya
<kBCC> jon> Combine them into one line
<jonatan> on 1 says main and the other it says universe
<jonatan> ok
<jonatan> so there should only be 3 right?
<kBCC> jon >Yeah
<jonatan> on the breezy I'm putting on components
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can i find out what port does kmail want to use to send mails?
<jonatan> main restricted universe??
<kBCC> jon> AND multiverse
<jonatan> roger
<kBCC> jon > APPLY and Fetch Updates
<ljlolel> !find keymap
<ubotu> keymapper: (Keyboard map decision tree builder and interpreter), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.5.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 220 kB
<jonatan> done
<jonatan> roger
<kBCC> jon> Ok, can you find amsn now?
<jonatan> its fetching
<kBCC> jon > Ok..
<jonatan> nop amsn its not on it
<kBCC> jon> Are you sure it updated all the universe and multiverse sources?
<jonatan> ya
<jonatan> cause bittorrent its now on it
<jonatan> and it wasn't before
<PupenoL> how do I make my kubuntu workstation request an ipv6 to my debian running radvd ?
<jonatan> =S
<jonatan> amsn its not there
<kBCC> jon> It's in the breezy universe.. did you spell that right?
<jonatan> yes
<kBCC> What does apt-cache search msn say?
<jonatan> kk found it
<kBCC> jon > Tada :)
<jonatan> but I had to add an other repository
<jonatan> that said breezy universe
<kBCC> jon > Ok...
<kBCC> jon > Then you can tag amsn vor installation and "COMMIT CHANGES"
<jonatan> vor installation?
<kBCC> for
<kBCC> The V is next to the F :)
<jonatan> THNX
<kBCC> jon> No problem :)
<jonatan> hey
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me how can i find out what port does kmail want to use to send mails?
<jonatan> I have 1 more question
<kBCC> jon> You should use Adept, it's a lot simpeler then the commandline
<jonatan> ya I can c that
<kBCC> jon> Yeah :)?
<m0ns00n> Hmm
<jonatan> its there anyway to make OpenOffice compatible with Windows Office?
<m0ns00n> But no GUI as of yet kan fix the deb problems when a package overwrites a file which is already in another currently installed file
<m0ns00n> etc
<m0ns00n> So then you need to use dpkg
<m0ns00n> =)
<snowangelic> DjDarkman: > wait a second
<DjDarkman> k snowangelic
<kkathman> jonatan: it is already you can open a doc thats been created with Word
<kBCC> djDarkman > 25
<snowangelic> doesn't it use the same port a s the other mail clients ?
<kkathman> jonatan:  and you can create a doc that word can read also
<kBCC> jon > It is.. sortof :)
<jorik> for some reason, somtimes when KDE starts the fonts are all smaller, n then when i restart it all goes back to normal ... anyone knows how i can stop this from happening ?
<snowangelic> if it does the yes it's 25
<jonatan> I'm confused
<kkathman> jonatan: the tricky things are the formatting and possibly the fonts.
<jorik> (kde3.5 but i had this problem with the ol' version aswell)
<kBCC> jon> You should be able to read and wright word documents
<jonatan> confused :S
<jonatan> so there is a way or no? XD
<cplusplus> hugelmopf oh
<kBCC> jon > Yeah, just open a worddocument and see for yourself
<cplusplus> how can i reset the printing module?
<cplusplus> hugelmopf
<cplusplus> or reinstall?
<jonatan> word as in Windows Word right?
<kkathman> jonatan: yes MS Word
<kBCC> jon> You COULD run into small layout problems when migrating from microsoft word to openoffice, but it should be very minimal
<DjDarkman> kBCC: snowangelic is it udp or tcp?
<kkathman> jonatan:  I can write something in Word and send it to you, and you can open it and read it in OO2
<jonatan> ok
<kBCC> djDarman > TCP
<jonatan> lets try it with some file in my other pc
<cplusplus> hugelmopf how can i reset the printing module?
<cplusplus> in kde
<kBCC> jon> You do that :)
<jonatan> Thnx kBCC for all the help
<hugelmopf> cplusplus: what do you mean by reset? "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<cplusplus> i made wrong configurations!!
<kBCC> jon> No problem.. happy kubunting :)
<cplusplus> add a printer server....but it was wrong...
<cplusplus> do oyu understand?
<hugelmopf> cplusplus: maybe. one sec
<cplusplus> i want to reinstall the printer module and clear all config. for the printing module!!!
<DjDarkman> i enabled TCP  port  25 in my guarddog ,but still i cant send mails ,is there some way to chek out what port does kmail want to use to send mails?
<jonatan> hey I tryed to open the floppy disk where I have the file and it says that the system is not specified what does that mea?
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<DjDarkman> no one knwos? :(
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: sorry, got disconnected.
<cplusplus> ok
<jonatan> kDCC help plix
<cplusplus> -> i want to reinstall the printer module and clear all config. for the printing module!!!
<cplusplus> _hugelmopf
<jonatan> kBCC help plix
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: why don't you just change the settings to the correct ones?
<cplusplus> someth goes wrong
<cplusplus> i want to reinstall the printer module and clear all config. for the printing module!!!
<jonatan> I tryed to open the floppy disk where I have the file and it says that the system is not specified what does that mea?
<cplusplus> is the fastest way!!!
<jonatan> come on c++ even I was able to put my printer XD
<jonatan> I know u can do it as well =D
<cplusplus> _hugelmopf?
<cplusplus> any idea?
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: i am not exactly sure how to do this. still checking
<shwag> are ICMP messages tcp, udp , or either/or ?
<cplusplus> okk
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: you can try to reconfigure CUPS by entering "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys"
<_hugelmopf> but i don't know, if that will change everything in the printer module
<shwag> what I dont understand is that traceroute uses ICMP_Time_Exceeded, but also uses UDP? it sends a UDP packet,..and the Time Exceeded is just the reply  maybe.
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> thats not that what i want!
<cplusplus> is it note possible to clear the printing module package?
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: i did not find a separate package for it
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> not good
<cplusplus> i dont want to reinstall kubuntu
<DjDarkman> i enabled TCP  port  25 in my guarddog ,but still i cant send mails ,is there some way to chek out what port does kmail want to use to send mails?
<cplusplus> _hugelmopf maybe you can help via remote?
<_hugelmopf> cplusplus: you won't have to reinstall. do you want to pm me with your problem?
<cplusplus> i cant pm you
<_hugelmopf> oh, ok. then join #hugelmopf
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: can you give me some correct repositories because I am having some problems with mine ones
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: anyway
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: hello
<gad3> i have some questions about kubuntu.. :)
<jpatrick> gad3: yes?
<gad3> i installed kubuntu 2 days ago, but the installer wasn't graphic(it doesn't matter) but i didn't find what packages to install
<gad3> do you understand or.. ?":)
<C-O-L-T> jpatrick: can you give me some working repos cause i am having problem with mine ones
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: repositories for what
<Tm_T> gad3: if you do "normal" install, it installs working system with set of apps
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: the whole new repos that are basically in kubuntu
<kkathman> use  archive.ubuntu.com   for everthing except possibly the KDE ones
<gad3> i wrote "install"..
<Tm_T> gad3: you have to do "server" install if you like debian-style "choose packages" install
<gad3> Tm_T how to do this??
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I am having some romanian repos and they are not up to date and not working. I need a new sources.list
<Tm_T> gad3: where you typed install, type server, I think
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: just replace the portion of the  repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list  with archive.ubuntu.com
<C-O-L-T> ok
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: instead of..like  romania.ubuntu.com etc...
<gad3> ok, i understand i think..
<gad3> Tm_T which FS do you recommend?
<Tm_T> gad3: but, if you don't need to cut out some packages, just do normal installation
<Tm_T> gad3: ext3 ?
<Tm_T> no real recommendations, but secure choice
<Tm_T> not best, not worst
<gad3> when i did normal install there wasnt firefox etc..
<Tm_T> gad3: you can install them later
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: dont forget to do a sudo apt-get update before trying to retrieve things
<gad3> i know, but i'm a newbie and don't know:))
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I see the problem is that I don't get a list of repos at archive.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> gad3: so now I tell you how: run adept and use it, it's not complicated
<C-O-L-T> just directories
<gad3> Tm_T what this mean? that everything can be fixed?
<gad3> sry for my english:))
<Tm_T> yes
<gad3> that's what i'm doing:)
<Tm_T> you don't need to reinstall all system to get some packages
<gad3> i know..
<Tm_T> or remove
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: ?
<gad3> so instead of "install" i should type "server"?
<Tm_T> gad3: no
<Tm_T> you have working kubuntu, right?
<gad3> not really, i
<Tm_T> erh
<Tm_T> :p
<gad3> not really, i've working with suse a bit
<Tm_T> gad3: then install kubuntu as you did last time, and install firefox and others what you like using adept
<gad3> ok
<gad3> when i install it
<gad3> i will rejoin;)
<gad3> good night for now:)
<gad3> thx Tm_T
<nikita> hey =) how can I UNmount ntfs partitions?
<Tm_T> nikita: umount
<Tm_T> mount - umount is toolpair
<nikita> Tm_T: now i know that, thanks a lot =)
* sampan tries not to remind tm_t about the poor soul pastebining all the man pages for apt-get
<bushito> when i try to download  file, it downloads the binary and open it with kate, but i want the file not the binary....
<bushito> any way to fix this?
<prxq> right click on link and do 'save as'
<bushito> i dont get the save as option
<Tm_T> sampan: krhm
<sampan> tm_t ;P  sorry
<bushito> i only get the save link as
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<sampan> bushito  are you using firefox or konq?
<bushito> sampan: konq
<sampan> bushito  is there a "copy to" line when you right click?
<Tm_T> sampan: I think I remember I warned you...
<sampan> tm_t, i must have forgotten about that part ...
<sampan> ;x
<Tm_T> ;)
<bushito> sampan: yes, but it saves it as a download.php
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<shpprd> Tm_T: are you still here? :)
<sampan> bushito  hrmmmm...not sure then.  got a url?
<trappist> bushito: the link is apparently to a php file that processes the request into a download.  usually you have to just click those.
<Tm_T> shpprd: should I?
<bushito> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33541
<shpprd> don't know:)
<bushito> http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=33541&id=1
<Tm_T> if you have something for me, say it quick
<bushito> the second link
<bushito> =)
<shpprd> i should use adept to install more packages?
<Tm_T> or apt-get or aptitude or... there's many tools for that
<shpprd> ok, and another one: is there something like konsole - super user and what cmd should i write to become a root?
<shpprd> and is there an root pwd?
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell shpprd about sudo
<sampan> bushito  yeah that does the same for me (second link and even first and then clicking on the download button).  seems like a bug on that particular page?
<bushito> sampan: i see..... oh well
<Tm_T> ok, good night people, daddy's have to sleep ;--P =>>
<sampan> night tm_t
<shpprd> GN :)
<bushito> how can i active kde real transparency =)?
<laga> hi! i installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu breezy badger. now i can't use the multimedia keys on my laptop anymore. it looks like the scripts in the acpi-support package turn them into fake X events. i can see them with Xev, but i can't use them, for example, to assign shortcuts to various kmix actions (e.g. lowering the volume)
<laga> i'm running kde 3.5 from ftp.kde.org in case it matters
<laga> err, i forgot the question. how do i make those keys/X events usable in kde?
<ClayG> hey how do you reconfigure the supported resolutions for Xwindows but in the CLI?
<tr1gg3r> laga, select ur keyboard lay in the control center under keyboard layouts
<tr1gg3r> laga, lay=layout
<tr1gg3r> ClayG, edit ur xorg.conf
<ClayG> I'm not using xorg yet
<ClayG> I'm using the older one, I need to upgrade but I want to get in first
<laga> tr1gg3r: those keys are not part of a normal keyboard. they're supported by acpi. ubuntu/acpi-support just turns them into X events.
<tr1gg3r> then edit ur xf86 config file, called XFree86Config maybe
<bushito> how can i enable kde real transparency?
<ClayG> XF86Config-4
<laga> the config file is likely called /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, ClayG, but i could be wrong. maybe a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or the like helps as well
<ClayG> that look rihgt?
<tr1gg3r> laga, if i select the right layout for my laptop xev will see my multimedia keys, other wise it wont, give it a shot
<ClayG> Thanks guys
<Paradox^> how to create a Rescue Boot disk in linux?
<ClayG> tried to dpkg-recon it butit didnt work
<laga> tr1gg3r: xev sees the keys. i just cannot map them to any actions.
<tr1gg3r> laga, use khotkeys, or hotkeys, or lineage (that might be mispelled)
<laga> tr1gg3r: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=38
<tr1gg3r> laga, if they are multimedia keys, tho they should be seen as something like xf86Volup xf86VolDown etc
<ClayG> can i just erase the problem resolution? out of each line it appears?
<kkathman> Paradox^:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RescueDiskHowto?highlight=%28Rescue%29%7C%28Disk%29
<laga> tr1gg3r: they are not. the acpi-support scripts execute, for example, 'acpi_fakekey 176' which will send an event with keycode '176' to X (i believe)
<tr1gg3r> laga, hmmm, on my laptop my vol and mute keys are seen as Xf86Mute etc, but i had to select the right layout for that to work
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: still there/
<chx> I find Klipper very useful and I see it can be set to hold a real lot of entries -- but navigating them would be prett much impossible
<kkathman> off to chicago...cyall
<laga> tr1gg3r: you're a lucky boy then :). well, maybe someone else will have a solution for me, thanks for your time :)
<tr1gg3r> laga, also it may or may not matter but u may want to try the kubuntu kde pkgs and not those kde.org, the kubuntu ones may set all of that up for u, but im not really sure as ive not tried the ones from kde.org
<tr1gg3r> np
<laga> tr1gg3r: i tried it with kde 3.4 (kubuntu stuff) and that didn't work as well
<shwag> how do I edit the sudoers file?
<theine> shwag, visudo
<theine> shwag, so in ubuntu: sudo visudo
<C-O-L-T> how to reinstall gnome if I deleted it and now I can not use gnome just kde
<laga> C-O-L-T: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop might work. keep in mind that you may have to remove the kubuntu-desktop meta package before you install ubuntu-desktop.
<C-O-L-T> laga: i need both of them
<laga> C-O-L-T: and make sure to take a look at aptitude's output. we don't want it to delete all your packages, do we? :)
<laga> C-O-L-T: kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are just meta packages. you should be able to remove them safely.
<C-O-L-T> laga: i need just gnome not the whole ubuntu
<laga> C-O-L-T: you already have the 'whole ubuntu'. installing ubuntu-desktop will just install the missing gnome pieces, i think.
<macd> it will.
<laga> great. i don't have much experience with ubuntu ;)
<_nikita> hello =) mmm, i have a problem with XMMS player. whenever i try to change the level of volume from there it doesn't change. however, i can change the loudness from KMix. can anyone help me?
<C-O-L-T> laga: I have asked them at #ubuntu they say as you
<C-O-L-T> laga: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<C-O-L-T> laga: is it ok?
<macd> _nikita: in XMMS there are settings for the default mixer device, youll need to change those.
<macd> C-O-L-T: yes
<C-O-L-T> macd: kpresenter can not open ppt?
<laga> C-O-L-T: sounds good
<_nikita> macd: mmm, where should i do that? the preference sheet in XMMS?
<macd> _nikita: yeah, I dont remember exactly where, as I use amarok
<macd> C-O-L-T: hmmm, thats a new on me, try the unbuntu forums
<_nikita> macd: amarok? can it play MP3?
<macd> it can play anaything, it uses the gstreamer backend
<laga> are there two different acpi-support packages, one for ubuntu and one for kubuntu? i yet have to find any evidence, but it never hurts to ask knowledgeable people ;)
<_nikita> macd: ohhh, okey :D thanks a lot
<macd>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats intructions on howto install alternate codecs
<macd> laga: no, kubuntu is unbuntu KDE>
<prxq> is there any reasin why ps would hang?
<Red_Herring> when is easyubuntu FINALLY GONNA BE FINISHED?!?!?!?!?!?
<laga> macd: ok, thanks
<Red_Herring> its been "soon" for a while now
<macd> Red_Herring:  goto #ubuntu-devel and ask :)
<Red_Herring> i did
<Red_Herring> they said soon
<Daftdog> can anyone tell me where i can find the roadmap for k/ubuntu?
<Red_Herring> i even went to #easyubuntu
<Red_Herring> they said "soon"
<macd> well, then soon is as soon comes
<macd> Daftdog: I think release notes have a future feature list
<macd> if your looking for a release roadmap, I remember seeing one, but I dont know where
<Red_Herring> !roadmap
<ubotu> Red_Herring: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Red_Herring> !kubuntu roadmap
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !kubuntu-roadmap
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> stupid ubuntulog
<Red_Herring> ubotu
<Daftdog> i remember seeing one too but i can't find it anymore
<Daftdog> ... anybody remember when breezy was released?
<bushito> "configure: error: Library requirements (xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender) not met;", can anyone help me please =)?
<macd> bushito: are you using Dapper?
<bushito> macd: no...
<Daftdog> if the cycle is 6 months i might be able to calculate the release of dapper drake
<bushito> macd: kubuntu breezy 5.10
<macd> bushito: tried the forums yet?
<bushito> macd: not really
<macd> Id recommend that, they are ery usefull :)
<kmon> hello, I'm using kubuntu dapper to try and help with bugs and I'm having a problem with apt, I can't update due to a corrupted package: bsh
<macd> kmon: try using dpkg instead and force install it
<macd> or rebuild/update your apt sources
<Red_Herring> kmon: aptitude
<kmon> aptitude & apt fail
<kmon> both
<laga> aptitude -f install maybe?
<kmon> It says the index files in the package are corrupted, the field 'filename' doesn't exist for the package bsh
<macd> then try dpkg to reinstal the package
<macd> dpkg suceeds where apt fails
<kmon> i'll need to download the package somehow...
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<macd> kmon: just goto to packages.ubuntu.com
<kmon> ok, I'm going to try it now...
<Red_Herring> anyone tried aptitude
<tristanmike> Is it possible to get visualizations for Amarok?
<Red_Herring> i heard it works great
<macd> from time to time
<kmon> aptitude is fine
<tristanmike> aptitude was ok for me
<tristanmike> Is it possible to get visualizations for Amarok?
<tristanmike> sorry, wrong window
<cplusplus> hi red_herring
<Red_Herring> hey
<Red_Herring> still using neighbors wireless
<Red_Herring> cept this time its much clearer
<cplusplus> ;)
<Red_Herring> yup
<cplusplus> do you have kde 3.5?
<kmon> I'm still having the same problem
<_nikita> macd: when i'm trying to play an MP3 in Amarok it says that gst_engine cannot play MP3 files, does that mean that i have to install smth else?
<Red_Herring> cplusplus: i used to have kde3.5
<Red_Herring> but be warned
<kmon> I've donwloaded the package bsh & installed it with dpkg
<Red_Herring> its not that special
<cplusplus> why?
<Red_Herring> and its buggy
<macd> _nikita: yes, I posted a link to restrictedformats for you
<kmon> but apt continues to fail
<kmon> :(
<cplusplus> true
<tristanmike> _nikita, have you installed "gstreamer0.8-mad"?
<Red_Herring> just minor changes
<Red_Herring> kmon: try aptitude to install it
<Red_Herring> sudo aptitide install <whatever>
<kmon> the same problems occurs with aptitude
<Red_Herring> oh well
<Red_Herring> i tried
<cplusplus> do i have to install samba manually?
<Red_Herring> yup
<kmon> Escribiendo informacin de estado extendido... Error!
<kmon> E: Los archivos de ndice de paquetes estn corrompidos. El campo 'Filename:' no existe para para el paquete bsh.
<kmon> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas...es el administrador?
<pollomix> #kubuntu-es
<Red_Herring> its not that hard though
<tristanmike> kmon, just a guess, try closing synaptic
<kmon> I'm using kubuntu
<pollomix> alguien sabe como puedo reproducir mis archivos mp3
<kmon> I'm not using any other package manager
<macd> and adept is inept
<Red_Herring> i hate adept
<_nikita> macd: ok, sorry didn't see that=)
<macd> np.
<elsa> hi all
<_nikita> tristanmike: macd helped me already, thanks =)
<tristanmike> _nikita, np, thought I'd throw my 2 cents in, glad to see you're sorted out
<tristanmike> kmon, well, to be honest, it was just a guess, I can't understand any other language than english :)
<elsa> my konqueror browser doesn't reload I'm new with kubuntum does someone know what could be wrong?
<kmon> it says: The files for the package index are corrupted. The field "filename" doesn not exist for bsh
<kmon> I've googled for a solution
<kmon> but didn't find anything
<kmon> and apt man doesn't clarify anything...
<tristanmike> kmon, what's the package, got a link so I can check it out, but to let you know now, I'm no guru...
<kmon> I've tried apt-cache clear
<kmon> but nothing...
<kmon> I need an experienced apt problem solver :)
<Red_Herring> ok... i missed the beginning of this
<Red_Herring> whats the exact problem, kmon
<tristanmike> so did I
<kmon> the problem is this: I'm using dapper. And suddently yesterday it failed to update
<kmon> when I apt-get update && aprt-get dist-upgrade
<kmon> I get an error
<tristanmike> ahhh, dapper
<kmon> it says: The files for the package index are corrupted. The field "filename" doesn not exist for bsh
<kmon> (translated from spanish)
<kmon> and it exits
<Red_Herring> kmon: then its a bug in apt-get
<kmon> aptitude has the same error
<Red_Herring> i heard there was c++ issues
<Red_Herring> then its a dpkg error
<Red_Herring> its a big bug
<Red_Herring> that cant be solved by apt
<Red_Herring> because dpkg is the problem
<Red_Herring> not sure how to fix it
<kmon> I've tried installing the package manually, downloading it & using dpkg
<Red_Herring> and also, i would get a second opinion on this
<kmon> everything when ok
<kmon> went
<kmon> but, apt still fails
<kmon> same error
<kmon> aptitude aswell
<Red_Herring> well... then its a library that aptitude and apt-get share
<kmon> I've filed a bug about it in malone but no answer yet
<kmon> :(
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<belty> howdy
<Red_Herring> hi
<belty> sup
<Red_Herring> nm
<Red_Herring> you?
<belty> im ok
<belty> tryiing to figure this thing out
<Red_Herring> having to use your neighbor's unencrypted internet suck
<Red_Herring> :-(
<belty> hehe
<belty> how do i find other servers like efnet
<belty> enyone know
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> sorry
<kmon> I'm asking in #ubuntu to see if someone can help
<belty> oki
<belty> im a totaly newbie at this os
<belty> wooping 2 days now
<belty> :)
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<Red_Herring> i use ubuntu for almost everything
<belty> i tried ubuntu but didnt like the gnome
<cplusplus> red_herring do you hava a intel processor?
<Red_Herring> for my laptop
<Red_Herring> i have a p4
<cplusplus> can oyu paste me your sources.list?
<Red_Herring> im just using the default
<Red_Herring> i had to scrub this hard drive :-(
<cplusplus> did you umcomment somth?
<cplusplus> un
<Red_Herring> yeah
<cplusplus> please past it!
<Red_Herring> hold on
<cplusplus> okk
<kmon> here's the complete output:
<kmon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7629
<Red_Herring> wait, cplusplus, do ya want kde.3.5?
<cplusplus> no
<cplusplus> but umcomment this line
<cplusplus> maybe i need it in future
<Red_Herring> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/522964
<cplusplus> where is the line for kde 3.5?
<Red_Herring> i told you
<Red_Herring> i dont have it
<Red_Herring> but heres where ya get it
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Red_Herring> good ubotu
<belty> well got to go cya
<kmon> kde 3.5 has just been released in the personal repo of jriddle to test it out in dapper
<kmon> sorry
<kmon> 3.5.1
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> i wouldnt try it
<Red_Herring> 3.5 dapper is buggy enough as it is
<cplusplus> ok thx
<tristanmike> there's a KDE 3.5 for Breezy
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> but i would SERIOUSLY recommend not trying it
<tristanmike> just sayin'
<kmon> well... depending if you're using dapper for testing or for your desktop
<Red_Herring> its backported
<poimen> someone kwons how to make a iso in linux?
<cplusplus> red_herring are you a programer?
<Red_Herring> not much of one
<kmon> poimen: with k3b
<kmon> ?
<Red_Herring> i know cplusplus pretty well
<poimen> it does a img
<Red_Herring> and im learning java now
<poimen> not a .iso
<cplusplus> i need some c++/java/c# tools
<Red_Herring> and i know html, some css, javascript, and some python
<cplusplus> kdevelop3 is good?
<Red_Herring> uhh, i would go w/ kdevelope
<Red_Herring> or try ajunta
<Red_Herring> for c++
<cplusplus> do you use boost?
<Red_Herring> whatever java program for java
<Red_Herring> boost?
<Red_Herring> no
<Puaff> cplusplus, are you developing on mono?
<cplusplus> yes
<cplusplus> but i used windows before
<cplusplus> for c#
<tristanmike> can someone help me with Visualizations for Amarok?
<Red_Herring> isnt there a package for it?
<cplusplus> Boost provides free peer-reviewed portable C++ source libraries.
<tristanmike> I don't know, this is why I asked. Amarok says there is, but it's not listed in the "official" repos
<cplusplus> monodevelope
<cplusplus> is for c#
<Red_Herring> tristanmike: did you try the universe?
<cplusplus> is qt4 stable for kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> yup
<tristanmike> yeah, of course, . and the backports, just the official ones
<cplusplus> which version is it?
<tristanmike> I didn't check the "backports-extras", not yet, I want to see if there is something official first, I'm sure you'd understand
<cplusplus> 4.1 ?
<cplusplus> libqt4-core ?
<cplusplus> only libqt4-gui i will need?
<Puaff> cplusplus, do you use C# for gui apps?
<cplusplus> not at all
<cplusplus> i prefer c++
<macd> C# is a curse word in my book this week
<cplusplus> qt, mfc ,..
<leafw> my kubuntu-ppc has suddentl decided not to mount firewire disks anymore
<Red_Herring> that sucks, any idea why?
<leafw> and there is no entry for 'sda' in /dev/
<leafw> Red_Herring: any clue how to go about mounting manually? I can't call sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<leafw> because /dev/ doesn't have it
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> not sure about that one
<Red_Herring> i dont even have firewire
<leafw> maybe it's a conflict
<leafw> I haven't rebooted yet
<leafw> I did a kernel upgrade
<leafw> I'll check that.
<_thom> hello
<cplusplus> red_herring i installed now my printer hp officejet 510
<cplusplus> 5610
<cplusplus> i now tested the scanning option
<Red_Herring> sweet
<thompa> hi
<Red_Herring> did it work?
<cplusplus> and got the message there is no scanning option
<Red_Herring> its supposed to have hp prtinting system
<cplusplus> why?
<Red_Herring> did you install a scanningn program?
<kmon> for the record: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bsh/+bug/29625
<cplusplus> under windows it worked before
<cplusplus> no
<cplusplus> i though openoffice support it?
<Red_Herring> i dont know
<Red_Herring> sorry, but my only scanner is my parents
<Red_Herring> on the family box
<cplusplus> can you prefer me a scanning program?
<Red_Herring> that i really should experament on
<Red_Herring> sane?
<trappist> cplusplus: xsane
<cplusplus> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibiilty to force install even though it has unmet dependencies? the problem is that there are some packages that are not going to be installed and there are already other packages which I already have?
<Red_Herring> hatake_kakashi: try it using aptitude
<itsmeeh> must go today 1 alienware area51-m 5700 laptop price 650 includes shipping, carry case. message me on mcsltd@telusmail.net on msn or on mikcomputing on aim
<thompa> i just installed kubuntu and did a dist-upgrade, is there supposed to be a kernel upgrade?
<tristanmike> "apt-get install --force package" I believe....
<Red_Herring> itsmeeh: didnt ya say that a couple days ago?
<hatake_kakashi> Red_Herring: ta
<hatake_kakashi> tristanmike: apt-get -f install ?
<Red_Herring> -f isnt force
<tristanmike> I think it has to be "--force"
<trappist> --force-all
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d198-166-20-237.abhsia.telus.net]  by crimsun
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, thanks
<thompa> "its --force"
<hatake_kakashi> I've just come across onto a bigger problem lol :S
<tristanmike> thanx crimsun
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@d198-166-20-237.abhsia.telus.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<thompa> sorry ".* --force"
<thompa> do you know where the kernel update comes from?
<hatake_kakashi> repos?
<leafw> didn't help to reboot. Any idea anyone why breezy should stop mounting firewire disks ?
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<leafw> where are the kded config files ?
<cplusplus> red_herring: why does my sharing of the printer dont work? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fTYmoR16.html
<Red_Herring> wha wah wha
<Red_Herring> sorry
<leafw> which module holds the the susmte servces?
<leafw> sorry, the system services, in adept ?
<leafw> which package?
<leafw> it fails to load.
<Red_Herring> try samba
<leafw> and asks for a reinstall.
<Red_Herring> apt-get install samba
<Red_Herring> not samba common
<Red_Herring> which is a different package
<Red_Herring> samba has the daemons
<Red_Herring> that are necessary
<cplusplus> Red_Herring ?
<Red_Herring> do ya have samba installed?
<cplusplus> i did apt-get install samba !!
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> sorry, ive half been here
<cplusplus> oh now works!
<cplusplus> ;)
<Red_Herring> wow
<cplusplus> 1 line was wrong!
<Red_Herring> so i helped?
<Red_Herring> glad to help
<cplusplus> path
<cplusplus> path = /var/lib/samba/printers
<Red_Herring> there is a path /var/spool/samba?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<cplusplus> is that not the same?
<Red_Herring> that makes more sense
<HeadUp`> < <<< <<< <Merc.Et Fr
<Red_Herring> they are very different
<Red_Herring> in the eyes of a samba daemon
<leafw> help!
<leafw> xD
<leafw> system services module doesn't load
<leafw> and asks to be reinstalled
<leafw> and I have zero clue as to which package name it has
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<leafw> nor does google know
<leafw> odd and annoying
<Red_Herring> module??
<Red_Herring> thats in linux-restriced modules
<Red_Herring> just re-install the kernel
<leafw> I did that.
<Red_Herring> i *think*
<leafw> didnt help.
<Red_Herring> did ya try using 2.6.9?
<leafw> "The module System Services could not be loaded"
<leafw> in the System Settings app.
<Red_Herring> oooooo
<leafw> 2.6.9 ? Downgrade ?
<Red_Herring> in the system settings program!
<leafw> it use to work
<Red_Herring> nvm
<Red_Herring> thats easyer
<leafw> yes, in the system settings program
<leafw> easier as in no docs anywhere
<leafw> if you have any clue, i'd aprreciate
<Red_Herring> did ya try and re-install system-settings?
<leafw> no
<leafw> I will
<leafw> it complains about "an old module is around or there is a missconfiguration"
<Red_Herring> those "modules" are in fact acually just other apps
<leafw> I know
<Red_Herring> but do a complete removal
<leafw> they can be run independently
<leafw> but I don't know the name of them
<leafw> !!
<ubotu> ??
<Red_Herring> with all the config files too
<leafw> nor is it listed anywhere
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<Red_Herring> all of teh modules are included in the systemsettings package
<Red_Herring> kde-systemsettings
<leafw> and where in the world are the config files for the kded media manager
<leafw> I found them once
<leafw> but not anymore
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<leafw> not even with a full cd / && grep -rn "autoload" *
<Red_Herring> if ya do a complete removal, it will reinstall those
<Red_Herring> config files
<leafw> Red_Herring: I am not going to do a complete removal, as you may understand.
<Red_Herring> why?
<ph0rg3> help - I need the kernel sources for 2.6.12 to build cisco vpn client...the kernel sources are not on the cd
<thompa> how can i get kde 3.5? the link seems to not work?
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Red_Herring> look at the LAST STEP here
<Red_Herring> add the deb... line to your sources.list
<thompa> ive done it before
<thompa> but its not working
<Red_Herring> hmm
<thompa> maybe its down
<Red_Herring> it works fine for me
<Red_Herring> what error did ya get?
<thompa> this is the link http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/
<thompa> i tried the other one too
<Red_Herring> no, thats teh deb line
<thompa> let me try it again
<thompa> ill try yht announcement one again
<Red_Herring> you add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ ... to your sources.list
<thompa> right i did
<Red_Herring> well... occasionally they go down
<Red_Herring> but for an official one to...
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<nikita> macd: it's me again, i've just killed my system =)) now it's freeesh. can you explain how to fix this volume problem in amarok (when i change the volume in amorok the actual level of volume doesn't change)?
<thompa> eror "could not download index"..
<Red_Herring> are you using breezy?
<thompa> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org deb/breezy
<macd> nikita: hold one sec, I'll bring mine up
<Red_Herring> nikita: arent those always separate?
<thompa> its 5.10 yes
<keherman> Anyone seen these FONTCONFIG errors???
<thompa> just installe it
<HeadUp`> Merc.Et Fr NoW NoW MnT
<Red_Herring> keherman: what fonts?
<thompa> also the amarok update package repos link is not workng
<thompa> it was like 10 minutes ago
<keherman> Install server package --> apt update --> apt upgrade -> apt install kubuntu-destop --> during setup see tons of fontconfig "cannot load the default config file"
<nikita> Red_Herring: frankly? have no clue =) but the thing is that when i change volume in the program i can't hear any change in the actual volume, so it's like doesn't work =)
<nikita> macd: ok =)
<Red_Herring> thompa: i actually have no clue whats going on there...
<Red_Herring> nikita: ya using arts?
<Red_Herring> or (shudder) esd
<thompa> Red_Herring: but can you tell that there is some problem from the source?
<keherman> Red_Herring, any ideas about those errors?
<Red_Herring> paste the sources.list line that has the kde things
<hatake_kakashi> just a question of curiousity, is it possible to get all the packages via a specific arch no matter what? and does kde3.5 come in i686? :)
<nikita> Red_Herring: i believe no =)
<macd> nikita: under amarok --> settings
<Red_Herring> nikita: unless you specifically change that, you are using aRTs
<thompa> the web site seems to be working
<ph0rg3> anyone: Is there a repository for the 2.6.12 kernel source used for Kubuntu
<macd> configure amarok --> engine --> output plugin, should match your kmixer device
<Red_Herring> im not very good with fonts, i always use standard ones, and never have problems with them
<thompa> packages/kde35/dists/deb/breezy/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Red_Herring> so im afraid i cant help you much there, sorry
<thompa> thats weird
<nikita> macd: aha
<Red_Herring> thompa: go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> I dont think kde35 is in breezy
<thompa> ok
<macd> Im still on kde34
<nikita> Red_Herring: i didn't change that for sure
<Red_Herring> and paste the line that has deb <something that has kubuntu and kde3.5>
<Red_Herring> there is a special line that adds it
<Red_Herring> and i think you have the wrong one pasted
<thompa> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ deb breezy
<Red_Herring> oh, did ya add the gpg key?
<thompa> amarok i added and it was fine and upgraded
<thompa> i did not change that one and its the same error
<Red_Herring> ya need Riddell's key
<thompa> oh
<thompa> i did that and it seemed ok
<thompa> let me try it again
<thompa> i forgot to sudo it seems
<thompa> lol
<thompa> nevermind
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<thompa> i just did not read the text and was working fast. "permission denied"
<thompa> so i thought it completed
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<Red_Herring> it happens to all of us
<Red_Herring> (well... some of us)
<LeeJunFan> anybody else here with dapper/amarok? apparently amarok-xine is no worky?
<Red_Herring> LeeJunFan: dapper, no
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: owell, looky there, it's working now. hehe.
<Red_Herring> glad to have helped
<Red_Herring> wow im so good at this
<Red_Herring> :-)
<LeeJunFan> Red_Herring: yeah thanks. You'll be on the christmas list for all your help :)
<Red_Herring> christmas list?
<Red_Herring> oh man, i have to keep this up for a whole year?
<Red_Herring> jk
<Red_Herring> its getting increasingly hard to do this w/ my neighbors connection
* Red_Herring cant wait until his parents cease the seize of the router
<orion_fr_24> how can I run .jar (java) on kubuntu ??
<Red_Herring> ya need to install java
<Red_Herring> (duh)
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: any idea of package to be installed ?
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Red_Herring> allright,
<Red_Herring> !javadebs
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: ok thx
<nikita> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> [win32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* Red_Herring pets ubot on the head
<HeadUp`> Merc.Et Fr NoW NoW MnT
<_grigory> ubotu: tell nikita about flash
<_grigory> ubotu: tell nikita about mozilla
<_grigory> aww..
<orion_fr_24> HeadUp`: now that I ve installed sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<orion_fr_24> HeadUp`: how can I run a .jar that is on my desktop
<orion_fr_24> ?
<HeadUp`> :)
<trappist> orion_fr_24: java -jar /path/to/file.jar
<Red_Herring> in the terminal try "java *.jar"
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> that works too
<trappist> Red_Herring: your way won't work :)
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> im just learning java
<orion_fr_24> trappist: cool thx it works now
<orion_fr_24> thanks a bunch
<Red_Herring> all i have made is .java and .class files
* trappist flexes
<trappist> Red_Herring: a .jar is just a zip file full of class files
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> i just never made one
<Red_Herring> so i never bothered to learn how to make one
<orion_fr_24> Red_Herring: dont worry it s working thx to trappist
<Red_Herring> good
<slow-motion> n8
<orion_fr_24> if you want to grab itunes library on your linux from you local network  I got something
<orion_fr_24> itunes grabbing is possible on linux
<orion_fr_24> anywone interested ask me
#kubuntu 2006-01-31
<Daddy_D> hey guys can you remind me what is the name of that webiste, which creates temporary e-mail address to filter the spam?
<Daddy_D> Flushbox maybe?
<Red_Herring> Daddy_D: i remembered it once
<Red_Herring> i used it
<Red_Herring> but dont bother, i think most places block it now
<Daddy_D> how do you mean they block it?
<Red_Herring> Daddy_D: most sites wont accept email addresses from it
<Daddy_D> ah, I understand what you are saying now. Because it's not random but always have the same @flushbox at the end
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> and i dont think its flushbox
<Daddy_D> Ok, nevermind I will just use my yahoo e-mail which for this purpose :P
<starhawk> hi
<starhawk> I want to change the sound when I log in to my desktop any one know where to do that
<Red_Herring> uspash option?
<starhawk> where is that
<starhawk> system settings
<starhawk> or terminal
<Red_Herring> system settings
<starhawk> then what
<Red_Herring> apperance?
<starhawk> ok then
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> thats not it
<Red_Herring> hmm
<SuperNova> Hi
<SuperNova> whats the major difference between Gnome and KDE (ubuntu vs kubuntu)
<Red_Herring> starhawk: look under desktop --> spash screen
<starhawk> I would of thought sounds and multimedia but not there eather
<tristanmike> SuperNova, too many differences to list here
<Red_Herring> SuperNova: not much in the way of anything but one uses kde and oen uses gnome
<Red_Herring> but as far as those differences go...
<starhawk> in a terminal
<tristanmike> SuperNova, but basically KDE is super-flashy, and Gnome is super-stable
<Red_Herring> its too long to go on
<Red_Herring> starhawk: no, in systemsettings
<SuperNova> read that KDE isnt as "free" as gnome... does this mean its not free?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> all are open source
<SuperNova> okey
<Red_Herring> thats not true, kde is 100% open source
<starhawk> ok but I dont see any thing to change the sound
<Red_Herring> starhawk: then i ran out of suggestions
<SuperNova> on the ubuntu site it says completely free and so on... cant find the same sentence on the kubuntu site.. is there a catch? or is kubuntu totally free too?
<starhawk> thank you
<Red_Herring> SuperNova: not at all, kubuntu also takes pride in being 100% free
<Red_Herring> we just dont flash that around
<Red_Herring> its a given
<SuperNova> okey
<tristanmike> SuperNova, just search "kubuntu-desktop" in Synaptic and install, piece of cake
<Red_Herring> that is, if he is using ubuntu now
<tristanmike> SuperNova, I actually was a little leary on installing KDE but I did, and I don't regret it at all
<Red_Herring> how is xubuntu
<Red_Herring> i have installled it on a very old laptop
<SuperNova> i have never used linux before... thought i should give unbunto a try but then i saw kubuntu and now i cant decide :p
<Red_Herring> but i cant tell if its very different
<Red_Herring> SuperNova: you can do both
<Red_Herring> just install ubuntu
<Red_Herring> and add kubuntu to it
<Red_Herring> you can change between gnome and kde at login
<SuperNova> is there any other differences betweed ubuntu and kubuntu? i mean does the same software come with booth?
<Red_Herring> essentially
<tristanmike> SuperNova, you can interchange all the software
<Red_Herring> just some gnome tools are replaced with kde tools
<Red_Herring> but everything else is the same
<tristanmike> SuperNova, but to really "see" the differences, you just gotta try it
<tristanmike> SuperNova, install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu and switch sessions when ever you want
<Red_Herring> i gotta say, kubuntu looks SOOOOO much better...
<Red_Herring> thats just me
<SuperNova> i have leant that linux requires (or you should use) a separate partiton for swap files is that correct?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<SuperNova> recomended size for swap part?
<Red_Herring> but the ubuntu/kubuntu installer can take care of that for you
<tristanmike> SuperNova, twice your RAM
<Red_Herring> it reccomends 2x your ram
<Red_Herring> damn tristanmike, beat me to it
<SuperNova> 2GB
<Red_Herring> 2gb of ram or swap?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, if you're have 1GB of RAM, you should only need about 750 megs
<tristanmike> of swap that is
<Red_Herring> if ya have 2gb of ram, ya dont need much of a swap space at all
<SuperNova> i know that the install can reformat/repart a NTFS partition to a sawp+main (ext3) but is there any way to reformat ext3 to ntfs?
<Red_Herring> using windows
<tristanmike> no, NTFS is strictly windows
<Red_Herring> but linux cannot write ntfs
<SuperNova> okey so its possible
<tristanmike> Just like you can't have a Windows Ext3 fs
<Red_Herring> thank your good old freind m$ for that one?
<Red_Herring> why is there a "?" at the end of that?
* Red_Herring is going crazy
<SuperNova> btw is there any chance that my other partitions on my harddrive can get damaged wten i repart/reformats one of them to Ext3?
<Red_Herring> tristanmike: not true
<Red_Herring> i can r/w to my ext3 partition under windows easy
<tristanmike> Red_Herring, you're saying Windows can be formated to Ext3?
<Red_Herring> well.. not installed to it
<Red_Herring> but with drivers you can interact with ext3 partitions
<tristanmike> that's what I meant, you can't have a Windows in ext3, but I am aware that you can interact with Linux
<Red_Herring> but in terms of re-formatting and keeping data... no, ya cant
<SuperNova> so what do you use, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DjDarkman> does somebody know how can i make firestarter start automaticly for kde
<sampan> djdarkman  there is a preference setting in firestarter for "start on boot" and/or "start when internet connection is brought up"
<tristanmike> SuperNova, most of my time is spent on Ubuntu, but Kubuntu is very pretty. I really only use Ubuntu becasue it is different than windows, Kubuntu feels more like windows but better
<sampan> djdarkman  in case you're a new user coming from windows, though.  firestarter is mainly a front-end for iptables -- the app does NOT stay running by default.  it writes the set of rules for iptables and then exits.  those rules, once in written, function as your firewall.
<SuperNova> while im at it.... when i download a oftware for linux do i have to compile it (if, HOW?) or is it just - klick on the icon and folow the instructions?
<HeadUp`> tin mais ya que des cons ce soir
<tristanmike> SuperNova, pretty much anything you could ever want is in the repos, so just install through Synaptic. That software is tested thoroughly and is known to work and is supported but other stuff you may need to compile from source, some you can install like our beloved "exe" and some come in nice, neat little packages
<tristanmike> SuperNova, it's best if you give an application as an example
<SuperNova> tristanmike i assume that you are going to need codecs and mediaplayers... mediaplayer classic for example
<DjDarkman> sampan: i`ve heard that firestarter also alerts when someones "probing" me
<Red_Herring> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tristanmike> SuperNova, yes, but they're all there. A quick look through the wiki will help you get them installed
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> [win32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<sampan> djdarkman  yes. if you leave it running, in the system tray, it will do so. The icon will go to red and flash once.  I found it pretty annoying and not worth the effort.  It's doing it's job even when it's not running.
<SuperNova> synaptic what is that? doe it come with k/ubuntu?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, Synaptic is the magical program that installs everything for you so you don't have to
<SuperNova> tristanmike okey... is it free? the software it installs is free?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, yeah it's free, everything that comes with Ubuntu is free, that's part of it's philosophy
<DjDarkman> yes but sampan if someone tries to scan me ,i would be happy to ban his host
<dark_suic> SuperNova, if you have kubuntu 5.10, then adept is your friend
<dark_suic> adept is almost the same as synaptic, but with kde look :)
<tristanmike> SuperNova, don't listen to dark_suic , adept is inept
<dark_suic> it's just some kind of "install and remove programs" from windows, but this time DOES work for installing :)
<SuperNova> tristanmike i menat if i want a mediaplayer and gts one through synaptic is the mdiaplayer free or can i get software that i have to pay for through synaptic?
<sampan> djdarkman  you'll be spending a lot of time banning then.  i was getting 400-500 "hits" a day, sometimes several hundred an hour :)  that's a lot of time looking through logs-- but suit yourself.
<tristanmike> SuperNova, well, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu come with their own media players by default but yes, there are others and they are all free. Anything that you install from Ubuntu is 100% free as in beer
<sampan> mmmm free beer
<SuperNova> hehe
<DjDarkman> hmmm so youre saying that it`s best to leave it running in the background?
<SuperNova> i have noticed that gnome has 2 "bars" one at the top and one at the bottom.... kde only has one (as windows)... is there any special feats of having two?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, nothing but choice, the means fit the ends
<tristanmike> SuperNova, basically they just take two paths to get to the same location, so to speak
<sampan> djdarkman  for me it was. thing is, it doesn't need to "run in the background" at all.  it ONLY writes the iptables rules and then, because linux kernel has ip routing built-in, you're firewalled.
<SuperNova> is there any difference (other that looks) between KDE and gnome?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, Kubuntu is more for my mom, more comfortable doing things the "windows-way"
<DjDarkman> by default what rules does it write?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, they are completely different yet very much the same
<SuperNova> i mean is one faster than the other or so?
<sampan> djdarkman  so after it writes the rules for iptables, there's nothing left for it to do (unless of course you want to see the ip's for all the boxes that are scanning you -- 99% are windows boxes scanning for win services). the default rules are permissive OUTGOING and NOTHING incoming.
<omri> hello
<tristanmike> SuperNova, I'd say Ubuntu is faster than Kubuntu, but I don't really notice a difference
<tristanmike> SuperNova, Kubuntu is really cutting edge, in my opinion, Ubuntu is less flashy
<sampan> djdarkman but honestly, unless you're running servers (mail, ftp, http, etc.) you don't even need a firewall at all: by default ubuntu is not listening for any external packets and it will just ignore them anyway
<SuperNova> tristanmike KDE looks a bit nicer but if ubuntu has som other feats that would make it a better choise?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, Install both =)
<DjDarkman> well i`m running an apache and a mysql server
<tristanmike> they won't conflict with one another
<SuperNova> i mean a nice desktop doesnt cover performance, and how easy its to use
* sampan seconds tristanmike's suggestion for supernova: install both and try them out and pick the one that appeals to you most
<Daddy_D> It's good to hear what people think about the distributions. I was planning on starting with Kubunut as a desktop as soon as I get my DVD writer. I understand what you mean "more for my mom", but does it mean it's a bad thing to start learning linux with Kubuntu?
<SuperNova> tristanmike first time in linux, might be better to get used to one first :p
<Daddy_D> So far my choice is on Slackware and Kubuntu and I made my choice based on the popularity and user support from both partys
<SuperNova> does software come in different versions for KDE and gnome?
<sampan> djdarkman  then it might be wise.  firestarter is a good choice in that you can use it to write iptables rules (without having to learn iptables yourself).  and you can change the rules "on the fly"
<tristanmike> SuperNova, again, they are both pretty easy to use, Kubuntu is more for those who don't want too much of a difference in how they do things compared to windows, and Ubuntu is more for those who want different
<tristanmike> SuperNova, but really, install both, you won't be sorry, I promise
<DjDarkman> ok sampan 10x 4 the info ,goodbye
<sampan> djdarkman  np -- good luck :)
<Daddy_D> Hey Supernova, I suggest you install linux before askin questions as such and actually try all the stuff you are asking about.
<sampan> supernova  pick one of the .isos (ubuntu or kubuntu), install it and then it's simple to install the other desktop afterwards.  or try out the livecds
<cplusplus> is netbeans supported for kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> if its written in java, i can only imagine it would
<cplusplus> package eclipse could not be found!?!?
<Daddy_D> So what do you guys think I should go for?
<Daddy_D> Kubuntu on day to day basis to get use to the whole linux thing, or slackware for complete skill knowledge and best teacher guide?
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> i added the repositories here:
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> wait
<Red_Herring> nvm
<tristanmike> so any suggestions on how to get amarok's visualizations to work?
<Red_Herring> it shouldnt matter
<Red_Herring> try using adept to install it
<cplusplus> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<cplusplus> !netbeans
<ubotu> cplusplus: Syntax error in line 1
<cplusplus> hm
<Red_Herring> is ubotu serious?
<Red_Herring> or just making a bad joke?
<Red_Herring> shame on the programmer if it is
<sampan> that's one of the lines he's programmed to say when he has no factoid for the string in question
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> redguy: Bugger all, i dunno
<Red_Herring> oh
<cplusplus> !netbeans
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cplusplus
<cplusplus> cplusplus: Syntax error in line 1
<Red_Herring> !rj
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue
<cplusplus> !jdk
<ubotu> cplusplus: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<SuperNova> final question:
<SuperNova> Is there any differens in software for gnome and kde? i mean is ther a gnome version that doesnt work under KDE and vice vers
<redguy> SuperNova: you can run Gnome apps in KDE and KDE apps in Gnome if that what you're asking
<redguy> *that is
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> the gnome control panel is system settings
<tristanmike> SuperNova, the only thing with that is that you must have the Gnome Libraries installed in KDE and vise versa
<Red_Herring> but thats pretty much all
<Red_Herring> !linux basics
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I give up, what is it?
<Red_Herring> !linux tutorial
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Not a clue
<Red_Herring> !linuxtutorial
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1
<sampan> supernova  really you can't go wrong.  pick one, install it.  if it doesn't tickle your fancy, install the other.  or install the other anyway.  some of us have gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox/openbox, enlightenment  and/or some others too.  if you're inclined to do so, it's even fun to try them out (and easy to do, and easy to uninstall the ones you don't like).
<eightiesk> !getfirefox
<ubotu> eightiesk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<eightiesk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sampan> supernova  once you install them both, you'll have a MUCH better grasp of what you like or don't like about each one.  without trying them both it's pretty hard to choose since it's all abstract. so, jump in! the water's fine!  :D
<tristanmike> sampan, I don't he/she may just love all them and freak out cause he/she _can't_ choose cause they all rock
<sampan> lol
<sampan> that happens too :D
<sampan> just need more computers then
<SuperNova> sampan the problem is i have never used linux before... thoght it was hard to install another gui
<tristanmike> oh yeah
<tristanmike> SuperNova, not with Ubuntu's standards
<Red_Herring> freaking easy
<sampan> supernova  i understand ... i was a completely new user 8 months ago too.  but tristanmike is right: ubuntu makes it a snap to install new ones
<Red_Herring> well.. except enlightenment 17
<Red_Herring> which i am DYING to try out
<SuperNova> whats best to do? ubuntu+KDE or kubuntu +gnome
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> hmm... gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Red_Herring> ubuntu + kde
<eightiesk> !gaim
<tristanmike> yeah, enlightenment 17 is not the easiest, that's for sure
<Red_Herring> is my vote
<Red_Herring> !enlightenment17
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh?
<SuperNova> how do i get KDE and install it in ubuntu then?
<Red_Herring> !e17
<sampan> supernova  both those will be exactly alike in the end.  the installs are same and you'll end out with the same packages.
<Daddy_D> Raiser FS or EXT 3?
<tristanmike> SuperNova, if you have just the basic Ubuntu installer, you should just go through the standard install, then install Kubuntu after
<Red_Herring> thats my vote
<SuperNova> tristanmike i menat how to install kubuntu afterwards.....
<sampan> supernova  once you've installed one, then installing the other is as simple as: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ... it's THAT easy
<Red_Herring> so score: ubuntu + kde: 2, kubuntu + gnome: 0
<tristanmike> SuperNova, if you're running on Ubuntu now, search in Synaptic for "kubuntu-desktop" click yes, then apply
<sampan> it's just a SINGLE console command
<SuperNova> sampan so its a software that omes with ubuntu? just start the software and brows for kde?
<Red_Herring> easier
<Red_Herring> just search for kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> install that
<tristanmike> SuperNova, use "Synaptic Package Manager"
<SuperNova> okey
<Red_Herring> and thats the official kubuntu package
<SuperNova> okey nice
<sampan> supernova, it's software that's in the repositories, which you can install via synaptic/adept ... or via the commandline (console).  both work exactly the same.
<tristanmike> SuperNova, exactly what sampan said, you might want to stick with Synaptic untill you get used to working your way around
<SuperNova> Thank you all! ill try it first thing tomorrow!
<Daddy_D> What file system do most of you use?
<tristanmike> default
<Daddy_D> Im not sure which one to go for
<sampan> ext3 for me
<Daddy_D> I see
<eightiesk> ne1 wanna tell me how toy mount my windows partition to linux?
<tristanmike> ntfs or fat?
<eightiesk> ntfs
<eightiesk> its hda1...
<tristanmike> you know you can't write to it
<eightiesk> ya
<eightiesk> i just want my images
<tristanmike> k, just makin sure, :)
<eightiesk> NTSF isn'
<eightiesk> t open source
<Red_Herring> at all
<eightiesk> cuz microsoft is full of money grubing assholes
<thompa> i cant seem to update the 3.5 repos
<Red_Herring> in fact its anti open source
<eightiesk> excuse my talk.
<Red_Herring> they try to stop people from being able to use it w/o windows
<eightiesk> but they make me mad.
<tristanmike> eightiesk, you have to add "/dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0" to the /etc/fstab file *assuming /media/windows is where you want the mount point
<tristanmike> eightiesk, if so, you must create it first, /media/windows that is
<Red_Herring> when will they FINALLY be done w/ enlighenment 17
<Red_Herring> because when they do... m$ is gonna piss their pants
<eightiesk> i couldn't get suse to install
<eightiesk> so i installed kubuntu again
<Red_Herring> well... i hate suse
<tristanmike> me either
<eightiesk> :-(
<tristanmike> and that's why I also hate suse
<eightiesk> kubuntu also don't work
<thompa> can someone show me to add the 3.5 repos again?
<eightiesk> but i know the code to fix it
<eightiesk> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thompa> ive done this many times but its not working for some reason
<thompa> i was adding them with synaptic maybe thats a problem
<tristanmike> !tell eightiesk about ntfs
<cplusplus> n8
<cplusplus> bye red_herring
<Red_Herring> see ya
<cplusplus> have fun with neighbors wirless lan;)
<thompa> i found the problem, it was a synaptic one
<thompa> i just added it to sources.list instead
<eightiesk> i'm rather new to linux.
<eightiesk> how abotu you all?
<Red_Herring> thats fine
<hatake_kakashi> is it possible to make apt-get first read the data off the cache first before even attempt to download the necessary files? If not, then it seems like I have to download 400+ MB on dialup all over again
<eightiesk> !installfromsource
<ubotu> No idea, eightiesk
<Red_Herring> hatake_kakashi: it should by defauly
<Red_Herring> unless you intentionally clean out the cache
<Red_Herring> it should not use the interent
<hatake_kakashi> Red_Herring: interestingly, it does not seem to, I will check it out on the cache that I got
<eightiesk> whats the best way to install the new GAIM?
<tristanmike_> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Red_Herring> !gaim2.0
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Red_Herring
<hatake_kakashi> !xine
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, hatake_kakashi
<dahuhu> kicker doesnt save my setting that it should display workspace name instead of their numbers :( after restart it displays numbers again. anyone knows why?
<tristanmike_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim?highlight=%28gaim%29
<eightiesk> the new gaim came out last night
* raphink looks at the name of the chan, the topic ... hmm yes, it's a kubuntu channel though!
<owner> is it in the repos yet
<Red_Herring> eightiesk: is it final?
<hatake_kakashi> Red_Herring: no, its overwriting it.. I checked my previous cache.. it is in full size
<Red_Herring> or still beta?
<eightiesk> its alot more stable
<Red_Herring> hmmmmm
<tristanmike_> I think beta still
<Red_Herring> thats very odd
<owner> it is beta 2
<eightiesk> i tryed it in Windows and FC4
<owner> is gaim going to have yahoo voice chat
<eightiesk> hey owner.
<owner> it was rumored
<owner> hi eightiesk
<raphink> why, we've got a great chat app that is included in KDE, optimized to work in it, fully integrated with kdepim, and yet people use gaim
<raphink> there's something I don't get
<eightiesk> owner: how are you?
<tristanmike_> old habits die hard?
<owner> good and you
<eightiesk> i'm good.
<Red_Herring> i aggree, i love kopete
<Red_Herring> its very nice
<raphink> kopete just rocks
<raphink> gaim is ugly (well it's gtk)
<raphink> and it doen't do more than kopete
<raphink> or better
<hatake_kakashi> raphink: its better than using msn
<eightiesk> i dunno i use GAIM in Windows
<owner> kopete lacks features gaim has
<eightiesk> so i'm kinda acustom to it.
<owner> kopete has no chat functions
<owner> for yahoo chat
<eightiesk> i'm a big supporter.
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> yahoo chat is the worse place to be on earth
<raphink> worst
<eightiesk> ive had gaim since .06
<raphink> it's like
<raphink> anE1 to sleep w/ me 2n8 ?
<raphink> that's yahoo chat
<raphink> all the time
<owner> i agree
<owner> and booters
<raphink> so I'm happy there's not even this feature in kopete ;)
<raphink> we are civilized people I hope
<sorush20> guys i'm unable to move my task bar it just stuck on the left and it will not move
<raphink> sorush20: how about clicking on it and setting it?
<owner> left click
<owner> and hold
<raphink> either left click and hold to move it
<raphink> or right click and settings
<raphink> to set the position
<eightiesk> i like the buddy ticker in gaim
<raphink> what's that?
<raphink> I think gaim, as most gnome apps, lacks integration
<raphink> things like dcop or kdepim stuff
<owner> not everone likes integration
<eightiesk> set it to 2,718 and 1020, 15  with no border and set to always on top...
<raphink> that let you make an amarok script to paste what you're playing in your chat window
<tristanmike_> yeah, that's the only think I don't like about Konqueror
<eightiesk> thats why i like GAIM.
<raphink> or that allows you to see if your contacts are online when reading an email of them
<owner> yeah konqueror web brower/file manager is not the best idea
<raphink> or so
<owner> imho
<owner> krusader is nice though
<raphink> hmm
<eightiesk> konquer reminds me of IE
<raphink> I don't agree but heh ;)
<eightiesk> :-X
<tristanmike_> don't get me wrong, I love Kubuntu, but yeah, to IE-ee for me
<callie> huh?
<raphink> I often split the window in konqueror to have half of it as local and half as ftp or fish
<raphink> so it turns into an ftp/ssh client
<eightiesk> IE errors and windows shuts down
<eightiesk> LMAO
<tristanmike_> that's a pretty neat feature
<eightiesk> how orginal
<owner> konqueror is okay but not nearly as well supported as firefox
<raphink> haha
<owner> so many sites it doesnt work with
<eightiesk> ne1 into blogs?
<raphink> I loved firebird 3 years ago
<raphink> it was fast, reliable
<raphink> and all
<raphink> now firefox is a big app that does only web and is slower than all othre browsers to load
<raphink> and that requires lots of plugins to do half as much as konqui does
<Red_Herring> thats why i use konqeror
<raphink> imo
<owner> 1.5 is a bit better with memory usage
<raphink> I've switched from FF to Konq some months ago
<Red_Herring> i use both
<raphink> and I don't want to use FF anymore
<Red_Herring> whatever is up already
<raphink> I used to use both
<tristanmike_> I use FF in Gnome, and Konq in KDE
<raphink> and I freed myself from FF and I'm happy of it :)
<eightiesk> i don;t use gnome
<eightiesk> lol
<raphink> tristanmike_: sure, same here
<eightiesk> i find it ugh
<Red_Herring> now that konqeror 3.5 has popup blocking and adblock...
<Red_Herring> its betting better and better
<raphink> using konqui in GNOME would not be very wisse
<raphink> Red_Herring: Tonio has made a very nice profile for konqueror for dapper
<Red_Herring> using KHTML in gnome would be nice though
<raphink> wait and see :)
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> is Tonio the person who manages that?
<raphink> he's worked 2 days (and nights) on making konqueror as easy to use as now but gettings users to find all the features easily
<raphink> Red_Herring: nope, it's riddell usually
<raphink> since konqueror is in main
<raphink> but Riddell gives us some work sometimes when we have ideas on how to do things ;)
<owner> i use firefox and kde
<owner> konqueror is fine as a file manager
<raphink> I have less and less html issues with konqueror
<raphink> I remember konqueror 3 years ago was horrible
<raphink> even for file management it was a pain
<owner> its nice and fast now
<raphink> now it has improved a lot
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> hoping firefox will do the same
<owner> apple uses same engine as konq for safari
<Red_Herring> well
<owner> but not all the improvements are backported into konq
<raphink> yep
<Red_Herring> technically safari uses konqui's engine
<Red_Herring> because KHTML is kde's
<raphink> safari isn't open-source, is it?
<Red_Herring> the engine is
<Red_Herring> well... at least to kde
<raphink> yes I know
<raphink> but the app is not
<Red_Herring> no
<raphink> only KHTML is
<Red_Herring> but they have made improvements to KHTML, and helped KDE a lot with them
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that's good :)
<owner> i think apple picked khtml over mozilla because of licensing issues
<cyberserver> Testing kde 3.5.1 .... seems to work fine here too!
<owner> im using 3.5
<owner> how did you get 3.51
<raphink> owner: topic
<owner> ok
<owner> lol
<cyberserver> Hey people, do you think 'adept' and '
<cyberserver> Hey people, do you think 'adept' problems have already been brought up enough times?
* raphink doesn't use adept
<cyberserver> It always crashes on me when I try to do a "pakage update"
<macd> adept is inept, we know this.
<Red_Herring> i hate adept
<Red_Herring> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Red_Herring> !kpackage
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Red_Herring
<macd> its stable in breezy, but dapper it seems to be rough
<Red_Herring> !kynaptic
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !ksynaptic
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1
<cyberserver> raphink: I also prefer doing things on the console....  but... it is a standart package that is not working right, so I would prefer not having it being installed by default...
<cyberserver> macd: Oh, I was not aware of that... I always tried from dapper :-/
<raphink> I agree cyberserver in a way
<ccc_> anyone know how i set my own secret key in kgpg? i want to import it
<raphink> ccc_: you mean creating a private key with kgpg ?
<nikita> hey =) whem my Amarok plays MP3 files the sounds is not smooth, it like interrupts every 0.2 seconds. what can the problem be in?
<ccc_> seems like import key only imports public keys...?
<macd> nikita: wow you sure seem to have problems with mp3 :P
<raphink> ccc_: sure
<ccc_> raphink: no, not create, import an existing sec key
<raphink> ccc_: how could you import a private key ?
<macd> nikita: how do your system loads look?
<raphink> ccc_: by default it's private, you're not supposed to import it
<raphink> ccc_: to import your existing private key, you have to cp your ~/.gnupg
<macd> cyberserver: dapper isnt stable, it has tons of bugs, I wouldnt recommend using it for anything but testing
<hatake_kakashi> nah.. its definetly overwriting it Red_Herring
<ccc_> raphink: hmm ok, so there is no file, only a password to unlock what was written and encrypted with my public key?
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> sorry all
<Red_Herring> but i gotta quit
<eightiesk> !whywindowssucks
<cyberserver> raphink, Red_Herring : Anyway, what I guess it was reasonable was that if somedays before dapper braing release the adept problem still existed... that someone dump it.... but....
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, eightiesk
<Red_Herring> im tring out e17
<Red_Herring> hope it works :-)
<cyberserver> macd : I agree...
<raphink> ccc_: all the gnupg files are in ~/.gnupg
<macd> ohh ircing as root
<macd> tsk tsk tsk
<raphink> ccc_: if you have a private key on a machine and you want it on another one, just copy your ~/.gnupg to this new machine
<raphink> ccc_: to your ~ on this machine that is
<cyberserver> macd : ... but this is the thing: I would like to help sorting bugs out... but... seems kubuntu-devel is not the place to do it...
<raphink> ccc_: don't copy your ~/.gnupg to a machine you don't administrate though, that's evil
<ccc_> raphink: ah i see. then it's lost :/ too bad... thanks for clearing things up for me.
<raphink> cyberserver: #ubuntu-motu might be a better place for that
<ccc_> raphink: yep
<cyberserver> macd & others: have any ideia what is the best way to help dapper?
<nikita> macd: the maxium is 60 (the CPU usage when i'm playing a file)
<raphink> ccc_: if you lose your ~/.gnupg and have no backup of it anywhere, they you lose your key
<cyberserver> raphink: ok, thanks for this info. I was not aware of that.... Even for kubuntu packages like adept?
<macd> cyberserver: by submitting bugs and specificly steps to recreate them
<raphink> ccc_: and the public key can't be used by anyone anymmore
<eightiesk> how would i go tabout installing http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<ccc_> raphink: roger
<ccc_> thanks
<macd> nikita: hmmm, that doesnt sound that bad
<hatake_kakashi> anyone quite familar with apt-get?
<raphink> cyberserver: adept is in main iirc, so you should discuss it with riddell
<nikita> macd: on windows it wasn't that high though
<raphink> cyberserver: but for all bugs in universe, the motu team is what you want
<macd> this isnt windows.
<raphink> cyberserver: and we welcome help any  time :)
<macd> nikita: you can try in konsole/console typing "top" see whats hogging your cpu
<raphink> nikita: you ran amarok on windows ? :p
<macd> hehe
<nikita> raphink: no =))))))))))))))) tshhhh. i'm very confused =)
<macd> I was thinking that then realized Im sure they meant the cpu load :P
<eightiesk> how would i go tabout installing http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=1499????
<cyberserver> macd : My feeling is that bug reports are somewhat left unnatended unless someone "pressures" others to look at them.... that's why I was looking for a suggestion.. maybe a different mailing list... or, now that raphink sugested it, I'll try #ubuntu-motd
<raphink> cyberserver: your feeling is based on the last few months I guess, now you might be interested to know about the Dapper release plan
<owner> eighties lol
<macd> heh
<nikita> macd: can it be because the file i'm plaing is on ntfs partition?
<raphink> cyberserver: in the last 2 months, the priority was merging packages from Debian
<owner> if there is no deb file, convert rpm with alien
<owner> works most of the time
<macd> nikita: well, I wouldnt think so
<raphink> cyberserver: now the priority is new packages and bugs
<macd> I play all mine over a samba share
<eightiesk> hwey
<raphink> cyberserver: once new packages are not accepted anymore, bugs will be priority #1
<eightiesk> how can u extract fire fox to opt if i don't have permission:-(
<macd> nikita: try copying a few nto your local partition and see :)
<macd> eightiesk: sudo
<owner> sudo eightiesk
<raphink> cyberserver: but bugs are not priority #1 in the beginning of the development process
<nikita> macd: taht's what i'm intended to do =p
<macd> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eightiesk> ya but sudo where?
<eightiesk> i typed sudo /opt and it erroreds
<cyberserver> raphink: Ok, seems good enought that explanation. Do you think 'usability chat' is also interesting for #ubuntu-motd ?
<raphink> cyberserver: it's #ubuntu-motu
<raphink> cyberserver: and you're welcome to come and talk there :)
<Red_Herring> holy crap e17 is nice
<raphink> cyberserver: there is a motuIM team so i'm sure they'll be interested in this
<macd> eightiesk: are you trying to get to /opt?
<cyberserver> raphink: Thanks. I'll do that. Looking forward to help.
<macd> or install something like lamp to it?
<cyberserver> raphink: motuIM ? But... I'll reach its members in #ubuntu-motu ?
<cyberserver> raphink: I had not heard of them until now
<raphink> sure cyberserver
<raphink> cyberserver: well just come...
<eightiesk> i'm trying to extract fire for to opt.
<eightiesk> firefox*
<superbnerb> did anyone else have trouble installing the install CD?
<macd> hmmmm...
<tristanmike_> i did on my first batch
<macd> installing the install CD, or installing from the install cd?
<nikita> macd: =/ doesn't make any difference
<superbnerb> my live cD worked great and i wanted it on my laptop, but I then installed the install CD and i get hung up after my first boot
<superbnerb> can you install from the live CD? ala kanotix?
<superbnerb> i should mention i'm using the 64 bit
<macd> nikita: hmmm, thats odd, did you try looking at top so see what was hogging?
<eightiesk> owner how do you use alien?
<raphink> eightiesk: you don't, it's evil
<tristanmike_> lol
<eightiesk> lol
<raphink> use alien if you wanna screw  up your system
<eightiesk> he told me to use it to conver that skin.
<raphink> with crapy packages
<eightiesk> i dunno how to install themes.
<eightiesk> !theme
<raphink> you rather get that skin packaged than using alien
<raphink> beark
<raphink> eightiesk: go to the kde control center
<eightiesk> k?
<raphink> appearance -> themes
<raphink> and click install
<raphink> :p
<nikita> macd: do you think it's something with software? because the audio card is okey, and xmms was okay. oh, now when i took my dictionary, i know what's hogging :) mmm gam_server? but it is strange, why it was okey with the previous player. i think i just better with xmms for know while i'm learning =)
<eightiesk> i don't have theme manger wtf
<macd> nikita you using gnome or kde?
<nikita> macd: kde
<macd> someone correct me if Im wrong gam_server is a gnome process I think
<nikita> macd: but i have "KDE components" thing in system settings =8
<nikita> macd: and i was sure that that's a kde, this label is everywhere =)
<raphink> eightiesk: did you go to the Theme manager in kcontrol?
<macd> yeah, gam_server is needed
<macd> but it shouldnt be eating your CPU up like that, I assume youve upgraded all packages to latest?
<macd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikita> nikita: yes i did :) oh, i think i find the root of the problem. the output plugins in amarok
<nikita> macd: if i change them
<macd> it plays correctly?
<macd> but then you might not be able to change the volume :P
<nikita> macd: no it doesn't. now it's smooth, but there is also some kind of noise now =/
<macd> hmmm, what did you change it to?
<nikita> macd: i had alsasink and i changed it to osssink =8
<macd> oss is great as well
<macd> I use alsalink
<nikita> macd: what is the difference?
<eightiesk> raphink, there is no theme manager for some reason.
<owner> nikita with oss you cant share sound between apps
<raphink> eightiesk: are you in kcontrol?
<eightiesk> ya
<nikita> owner: awww. it's so complicated in here =)
<raphink> eightiesk: appearance section?
<eightiesk> oh i found it
<raphink> eightiesk: i mean look & feel
<owner> lol
<owner> well alsa can mix sound but oss doesnt do it very well
<owner> arts can mix as well
<macd> theres not much use for that for avg users.
<macd> rather than confusing them, let them use what they have working :)
<owner> but then they might wonder why they cant hear any sound from a website while listening to music
<nikita> so if i have oss stuff working, i cannot here other sounds? =/
<owner> you try it nikita
<owner> open xmms and amarok together
<nikita> owner: hope i won't kill it =)))
<owner> lol
<macd> ehh, websites have sound?
<macd> oh yeah those dammed flash sites.
<nikita> macd, owner: okey, i found the solution. i just use XMMS with that OSS thing and forget about amarok ;D thanks a lot, guys.
<macd> hehe
<owner> but xmms has no eye candy
<owner> :P
<macd> amarok has such nice collection catalogging and playlist stuff
<macd> not to mention support for last.fm
<owner> lyrics
<owner> etc
<owner> but xmms is much lighter and more stable
<owner> usually
<tristanmike_> amarok if freakin beautiful, it makes me wanna cray
<tristanmike_> *cry
<nikita> macd: but i can't make it working. i'm not a guru yet ;)
<nikita> tristanmike_: =))
<owner> nikita which backend are you using for amarok
<owner> gstreamer, xine, artsd
<macd> I keep my amarok collection catalog in pgsql db, so it can be sserver to a webpage
<macd> :)
<macd> gstreamer I think she said
<macd> he/she
<owner> or try xine
<tristanmike_> I love, that's _love_ the fade on stop
<superbnerb> as a intermediatbie.. to linux, i can't make xmms play a CD
<superbnerb> stupid i know
<nikita> owner: gstreamer
<nikita> macd: i am me
<owner> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-engines will install all gstreamer backends
<nikita> macd: =)
<nikita> owner: yay, it works
<owner> cool
<nikita> owner: the xine engine
<nikita> owner: thanks
<owner> np :)
<macd> now nikita has like 4 frontends for playing media :P
<nikita> owner: btw, is it possible to make amarok to show the name of the song in the native language of the song? i have some russian songs, and their names look ugly =)
<macd> rename it :)
<nikita> macd: aha =)) i don't really care right know because i don't understand how it works yet
<nikita> macd: really?? that simple? hehehehhe. 100 songs =8 this is a possible solution
<macd> ahi
<ClayG> is there anything that can interact with MS publisher files, in the .pub format?
<Red_Herring> i think OO2 can
<macd> it does.
<Red_Herring> e17 is simply amazing
<Red_Herring> fast as hell, visually stunning, etc.
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> i am IMPRESSED
<macd> nice, I never was a E fan
<Red_Herring> its still VERY alpha
<macd> like blackbox for lightweight stuff
<Red_Herring> its not terribly buggy
<Red_Herring> just minor things
<eightiesk> how do i change my clock to 12 hour format?
<Red_Herring> yup, its definentally alpha
<unix_infidel> anyone here running kubuntu dapper?
<Red_Herring> was
<macd> fourtunatly not.
<macd> anymore
<Red_Herring> same here
<macd> X broke last week so I went back to breezy
<Red_Herring> i used the livecd
<macd> luckily I keep /home on a seperate partition :)
<Red_Herring> but since my touchpad sucked, i went back
<poningru> eightiesk: right click on it
<unix_infidel> ahh, so it IS as unstable as they say :(
<unix_infidel> ubuntu breezy is SUPER slow in fluxbox.
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> im using e17
<Red_Herring> its fast
<Red_Herring> very fast
<unix_infidel> thinking of giving kubuntu a try b/c i like kde a bit better. although things to break more in kde.
<unix_infidel> Red_Herring, in breezy
<unix_infidel> ?
<Red_Herring> yup
<macd> ehhh, Linus prefers kde theres something in that.
<unix_infidel> Red_Herring, well, things are fast in gnome and slow in flux with .9.12(which is as bleeding edge as ubuntu stable gets)
<cyberserver> unix_infidel: I'm using latest kubuntu, with kde 3.5.1, looking fine
<karvr> gnome is plain jane boring
<cyberserver> no majos crashes, IMO
<unix_infidel> cyberserver, latest being.....dapper?
<aef> so I want to install mplayer on a fresh install of kubuntu, what do I need to do?
<macd> gnome is well, gnome :(
<cyberserver> unix_infidel: yep
<unix_infidel> how long you been running it?
<nikita> macd: do you use a file manager? which is a good one?
<aef> unix_infidel: me?
<unix_infidel> cyberserver, how long you been running dapper?
<aef> ah
<cyberserver> unix_infidel: Well... 1h43 minutes.... today :-p
<unix_infidel> thinking of just doing kubuntu breezy or dapper over reinstalling regular ubuntu breezy again.
<eightiesk> poningru, and then?
<unix_infidel> cyberserver, no i mean overall, in months.
<unix_infidel> does regular #ubuntu support kubuntu?
<macd> I use konq.
<Red_Herring> konq
<poningru> eightiesk: preferences
<poningru> there should be an option in there somewhere
<cyberserver> unix_infidel: Yep, I was kidding: I'm testing it for about 2/3 weks now (it's not my main machine). I'm constantly keeping it updated while I'm checking if it will be able to do this, or to do that....
<unix_infidel> cyberserver, ahh, not long enough.
<eightiesk> yea i just need the format to change it to
<eightiesk> :-p
<eightiesk> !tell EightiesK about Realplayer
<macd> cyberserver: yeah dapper has updates available literaly every hour
<_mike_> I double click on /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it, it opens in Kate, but after I make my changes and try to save it says I don't have access...how do I open it in Kate as administrator
<unix_infidel> is the install disk space heavier with kubuntu than with regular ubuntu?
<sampan> _mike_  you need to have root privileges to edit that file.  open a konsole and type: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ... that will do it (after you type in your password)
<_mike_> thank you sampan...what is the difference between kdesu and sudo?
<eightiesk> !Azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<sampan> _mike_  kdesu is for GUI applications.
<_mike_> thank you
<sampan> sudo is for konsole applications
<sampan> sure, np :)
<_mike_> (how do you make the type red like that?)
<sampan> that's just your irc client's "highlighting" my lines whenever i type your nick
<sampan> _mike_ the line above wasn't red, but this one will be
<_mike_> sampan , you see this red?
<sampan> yep :)
<_mike_> awesome!
<_mike_> i'm easily amused
<sampan> lol :D
<sampan> learning new things is always fun :D
<cyberserver> _mike_: LOLOL
<_mike_> i'm also linux retarded
<_mike_> so bear with me
<sampan> everyone was new once
<aef> !Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Red_Herring> whats the osx bar for e17?
<Red_Herring> anyone?
<_mike_> goodnight my helpful friends
<Red_Herring> gnite
<_mike_> sorry i can't help you Red_Herring...but i did claim my Linux retarded-ness about 5 linus up
<Red_Herring> thats ok
<Red_Herring> anyone else?
<Red_Herring> anyone gonna bother answering me?
<Red_Herring> whats the osx dock for e17?
<callie> Red_Herring, not with that attitude we wont
<callie> Red_Herring, you know how to google dont you?
<Red_Herring> well, its not that hard for someone here just to answer me
<sampan> it's hard if they don't know the answer
<callie> or dont know
<sampan> silence in a help channel usually means: no one knows
<callie> i found it in 2 seconds on google
<callie> i dont see why people should be so lazy they cant do a bit of research themselves
<Red_Herring> engage
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> that was it
<callie> ps Red_Herring try #ubuntu next time, this is #kubuntu, mainly KDE users here
<Red_Herring> so...
<Red_Herring> #ubuntu is mainly gnome users
<Red_Herring> it was just a question
<callie> oh yeah sorry, you wanted enlightenment
<Red_Herring> i was annoied becasue no one was bothering to aknowlage that i had said something
<callie> aaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<callie> didums
<callie> mummy will kiss it better im sure
<callie> :P
<Red_Herring> does anyone here have kick privs?
<callie> pft
<Red_Herring> privilages
<Red_Herring> permissions
<Red_Herring> whatever
<callie> Does anyone here have a sense of humour?
<sampan> ME! ME!
<callie> YAY!
<Red_Herring> its kinda hard to tell sarcasm on IRC
<Red_Herring> i cant tell if you were being serious or kidding
<callie> its easy, get off the high horse, open a beer and relax a little
<Red_Herring> about that beer thing...
<Red_Herring> not when you are my age
<Red_Herring> how old is everyone here?
<sampan> 35
<callie> sixty twelve
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> 6012, wow
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<callie> nomasteryoda, sixty twelve
<callie> huh?
<callie> that should have been, No, sixty twelve
<callie> lol
<hatake_kakashi> Red_Herring: I'm as old as when this universe was born :P
<Red_Herring> nice
<callie> hatake_kakashi, when this universe was born time didnt exist
<Red_Herring> i was old when the universe repo was born
<Red_Herring> but thats not saying mutch
<Red_Herring> !e17
<callie> how old are you Red_Herring ?
<hatake_kakashi> callie: too bad, I invented it :p
<Red_Herring> i plead the 5th
<callie> hatake_kakashi, cool i got somethings i need to take up with you then
<hatake_kakashi> lol
* callie goes to get a butchers knife
* hatake_kakashi is invulnerable :P
* Red_Herring is rj
<callie> oh jeeze
<hatake_kakashi> if I was as old as the universe, what do you think I was? lol :P
<Red_Herring> do you mean invincible or invulnerable?
* callie is a 50000 millionth level wizard with the sword of god killers that kills anything including gods and immortals n the like
* callie kills hatake_kakashi ....the end
<hatake_kakashi> Red_Herring: either or both.. they almost mean the same thing anyway.. well under the thesaurus
* callie does the happy dance
<hatake_kakashi> callie: you can't kill me :p
<callie> i just did
<hatake_kakashi> that has got no effect on me
<callie> lol
<hatake_kakashi> I'm immune to everything.. thus if you kill me, everyone would be dead :p
<callie> that makes no sense
<hatake_kakashi> everyone, everything
<hatake_kakashi> I'm the 'space' :P
<callie> you're the space between your ears :P
<hatake_kakashi> no :p
<hatake_kakashi> that's you
<callie> nice comeback
<Red_Herring> im rj
<Red_Herring> oooo
<Red_Herring> take that
<callie> rj?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> thats my name
<callie> oh
<callie> ralph jessy?
<callie> roger jimbob?
<sampan> Ruald Jacob
<hatake_kakashi> I've been saying that I've been around when the universe was created :P do you think I would be a small little midget as you mentioned? if that was the case, I'd be alot younger than what I said :p
<hatake_kakashi> Rick James
<callie> rick jehova?
<callie> hatake_kakashi, no one called you a midget
<hatake_kakashi> callie: if I were the space between my ears :p
<Red_Herring> "we were around when the earth was created... 5000 years ago, by God himself.  <mumble prair> "
<Red_Herring> simpsons
<callie> hatake_kakashi, that expression meant the lacks of brains you portray, clearly illustrated by the fact you didnt even understand the statement
<hatake_kakashi> callie: well let it be, for that I'm in a good mood today :p
<callie> hatake_kakashi, you dont make much sense do you? does anyone else follow this guy?
<hatake_kakashi> heh
* Red_Herring has ignored him
<grim76> Even the fractured have their moments of lucidity
<callie> yeah but most of the time they just suck
<grim76> lol
<hatake_kakashi> 'suck' is a nice word :p
<hatake_kakashi> so "To err is not human"? :P
<callie> oooooooooooookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<callie> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyway
<callie> kubuntu is nice
<callie> its all linuxy n stuff
* Red_Herring aggrees
<grim76> lol
<Red_Herring> callie: how long have you used linux?
<callie> i've found pockets of linuxy bits all over it
<callie> bout 4 years on and off Red_Herring
<grim76> I have yet to hear it referred to as linuxy
<callie> well you just did grim76
<sampan> twice even
<Red_Herring> i actually dissagree with its linuxyness
<grim76> That I did lol
<Red_Herring> personally i think slackware is more linuxy than kubuntu
<callie> i can ogg a recording of it for you if you like grim76
<grim76> lol
<callie> Red_Herring, thats the beauty of kubuntu, enough linux to perform but not so much as to confuse
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> so technically its the perfect amount of linuxness
<callie> if you want to be technical
<Red_Herring> thats why i use it all the time, unlike the people at school who like "suse"
<Red_Herring> damn suse
<callie> im getting a free sun workstation soon
<callie> should be interesting
<callie> get to check out solaris
<Red_Herring> booooooo
<callie> boo?
<Red_Herring> dont use solaris unless you have a sun computer
<Red_Herring> its really nothing special
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<grim76> Would still be interesting to try out.
<Red_Herring> plus the hardware support sucks
<Red_Herring> ok, whatever
<callie> Red_Herring, scroll up
<sobepmp> bsd>linux
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> my bad
<callie> lol
<callie> blindo, put on your specs dude!
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> i have contacts
<callie> eheheheee
<callie> ok
<Red_Herring> im just getting lost in teh e17 desktops
<callie> enlightenment was what first enticed me to linux
<Red_Herring> huh
<callie> back in the e16 days
<callie> im a desktop user, not a programmer or anything so functionality and eye candy are my needs, along with security of course
<Red_Herring> im not a developer, but i still find e17 facinating
<callie> tis a great wm
<callie> if a little power hungry
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> e17 is smaller and less cpu intenseive than kde
<bushito> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bushito> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<sobepmp> !fluxbox
<ubotu> somebody said fluxbox was a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<sobepmp> !hackedbox
<ubotu> sobepmp: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bushito> lol
<bushito> !wav
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bushito
<_grigory> /server irc.dalnet.com
<_grigory> ouch
<omar> l
<viqas> theres no gimp in kubuntu!
<Red_Herring> not by default
<viqas> well
<viqas> i cant install the OS, im running the live cd
<Red_Herring> but krita is basically gimp in 1 window
* viqas looks
<mikonian> why does firefox 1.5 not look like the opther KDE apps i have installed?
<viqas> no krita =/
<Red_Herring> because it was written in gtk+
<Red_Herring> and kde is written in qt
<mikonian> how can i fix it?
<fubar9> download a new theme
<viqas> mikonian: by using konqueror
<mikonian> i don't want to
<mikonian> i have gtk styles and fonts installed in system settings -> appearance
<mikonian> use kde style and fonts in gtk apps both selected
<mikonian> any help?
<mikonian> and how do i get my mouse cursor to match?
<mikonian> hello?
<mikonian> red trout, can you help?
<fatejudger> are you guys helping Dapper users out?
<fatejudger> because I had a couple of questions
<fatejudger> perhaps I should ask anyway
<fatejudger> what package do I need to support my ATI card?
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<fatejudger> does this apply to Dapper?
<owner> yes but ati drivers have some incompatibilties with 2.6.15 and latest xorg
<owner> the rage3d forums are a good place to check out
<owner> the linux section
<Delvien> hey guys maybe you know this one.. Whats a good way to remove all of KDE from your system?
<fatejudger> remove kubuntu-desktop
<Delvien> didnt remove all of KDE
<fatejudger> well it should have
<fatejudger> unless you installed other programs
<unix_infidel> maybe though apt?
<fatejudger> shouldn't make a difference
<superbnerb> why would u remove KDE from K-ubuntu?
<fatejudger> adept just uses the apt libraries
<unix_infidel> adept?
<fatejudger> probably because he had Ubuntu
<unix_infidel> kubuntu doesnt use apt?
<Delvien> im running Ubuntu . and made the mistake of trying out KDE again.
<eightiesk> hey
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: yes, it does
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: adept == synaptic
<superbnerb> lol, ouch.  i find kde 3.5 too buggy too right now
<superbnerb> i'm using xfce
<fatejudger> Delvien: KDE is great
* superbnerb ducks
<unix_infidel> wow....ok i'm a debian n00b, been with archlinux for a while now.
<eightiesk> !azureus2
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, eightiesk
<unix_infidel> and i find the deb based package mangement structure and configuration methods kinda....odd.
<fatejudger> what is wrong with 3.5?
<eightiesk> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<fatejudger> there are hardly any bugs to speak of
<unix_infidel> fatejudger, you run dapper?
<unix_infidel> on kubuntu?
<fatejudger> I just installed it
<eightiesk> hye ne1 know why this program won't install?
<fatejudger> had to format my computer so I figured I try it out
<owner> unix_infidel how do you find archlinux
<Delvien> Anyone else know of a way to uninstall all of KDE?
<unix_infidel> ahh, i have yet to find anyone who ran dapper for a while now and has to report minimal problems
<owner> delvien there is a thread on the forums
<eightiesk> owner, its like the deb file ain't no good.
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: dapper has problems
<owner> which program eightiesk?
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: but that's because it's so young
<owner> debian sid/dapper is under heavy development
<nikita> i have a problem with videocard (i think so). this http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot10fg.png happens to me from time to time. i tried to install some applications for NVIDIA cards, but still have these things on my screen sometimes. does anybody have any suggestions how to fix that? thanks =)
<owner> just updating it is like downloading a new cd
<unix_infidel> owner, archlinux is STILL my choice for desktop....
<unix_infidel> i'm trying ubuntu / kubuntu on the laptop to see if i can jive with deb based stuff.
<unix_infidel> if i can, its going on the server too, if not, kubuntu on the laptop....well b/c it fucking works...
<owner> what seems faster more stable unix_infidel
<unix_infidel> and freebsd on the server.
<eightiesk> azureus i followed the tut to the t and it didn't work.
<unix_infidel> owner, obviously archlinux.  but its not meant to JIVE with all your hardware or be totally easy all the time....
<eightiesk> :-p
<unix_infidel> how long does it usually take yall to boot up kubuntu...specs?
<owner> nikita did you install the nvidia drivers?
<unix_infidel> preferably responses from laptop users.
<nikita> owner: yes
<nikita> owner: the ones i got from adept
<nikita> owner: if they are called "drivers" =) i have never used linux befor. heh
<owner> i just call them drivers lol
<owner> if you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> and select nvidia
<eightiesk> it don't work in suse
<eightiesk> :-(
<eightiesk> sadly
<owner> eighties you are using suse now
<eightiesk> well i tryed it last ngith
<eightiesk> it did the
<eightiesk> XIO fatal error on me.
<eightiesk> and nothing worked.
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> i tryed Fedora core last night 2
<eightiesk> FC4
<owner> thats the redhat based distro
<eightiesk> yea
* tech9iner used rh8, fc1, 2, 3, and still loadn fc4 for most of 4 yrs on his main production box.. 
<owner> its hard for me to try any non debian distro
<eightiesk> it worked fine
<owner> because i would have to learn all the commands
<sabaki> i sure need help... i can't get music cdroms to play... if they are supposed to automount or something, it isn't working. Can any of y'all help me out here?
<eightiesk> but i missed adept
<nikita> owner: oooooops. i screwed everything =/ heh. one more try
<owner> you can press enter to most questions in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nikita
<eightiesk> i want azureus lol
<eightiesk> the tut gives me a
<nikita> owner: i guess i restart now =)
<owner> eightiesk i might have good news
<owner> but let me try it first
<eightiesk> k
<eightiesk> :-)\
<owner> i got latest azureus to work after converting an rpm to deb
<owner> but it didnt create menus for me
<owner> but i ran it from /usr/bin/azureus
<owner> and it loaded
<eightiesk> uhhh ...
<eightiesk> i fixed it.,
<eightiesk> i ran it as --install instead of just -i
<eightiesk> it worked.
<eightiesk> how do i tell what packages i have installed?
<nikita> owner: it looks alright... yet =) hope that was the medicine. thanks a lot!
<owner> np nikita
<owner> you usually have to run that command when updating video card related issues
<dmalopsy> list
<nikita> owner: i'm writing that down =)
<eightiesk> are there ne other desktops besides gnome and kde?
<soleman> I'm trying to get ndiswrappers working with dapper.  how do I force it to install ndiswrapper-utils?
<owner> what about xfce eighties
<eightiesk> whats that like?
<owner> its pretty ok
<owner> good for slower computers
<owner> there is also fluxbox
<owner> but it has to be setup
<owner> a bit
<eightiesk> my brother has a 1999 pc with 10 gb hdd lol
<eightiesk> i should put it on there.
<owner> hmm lol
<owner> what speed is the cpu
<eightiesk> 600mhz
<eightiesk> lool
<owner> yeah xfce would be good for that
<owner> 64mb?
<eightiesk> ya
<eightiesk> i gotta friend who runs suse and he told me ubuntu was a POS Distro i dunno its ok i guess.
<owner> suse has more gui tools
<owner> for setting up everything
<eightiesk> ya
<owner> but ubuntu is pretty decent
<eightiesk> but yet it won't take my nvidia card
<eightiesk> its not a config error
<eightiesk> there is no driver for it in suse.
<eightiesk> this is actually my 4td day on linux.
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> and if my printer worked on here i'd get rid of windows completly.
<gamma> so how often are packages updated in kubuntu?
<gamma> gentoo there was about 10 apps to compile daily..
<fatejudger> which driver do I use for my ATI card in Dapper?
<fatejudger> the driver that used to be used is no longer in the repos
<fatejudger> or at least I can't find it
<owner> gamma if you use breezy there arent that many updates
<owner> ubotu tell fatejudger about ati
<gamma> which one is the one that's updated a lot?
<gamma> dapper?
<owner> yes
<owner> but you can still use kde 3.5 with breezy
<fatejudger> owner: I already know abotu that guide
<gamma> yea that's what i'm doing now
<fatejudger> *about
<fatejudger> owner: that guide doesn't apply to Dapper
<fatejudger> owner: the driver is different in Dapper
<gamma> can i switch to dapper from breezy? like just put the repositories in and update everything?
<fatejudger> gamma: doubt it
<owner> fatejudger in fact its even possible to convert the fglrx rpm to a deb file
<owner> thats what the kanotix script does for ati drivers
<fatejudger> first of all, rpms to deb is bad
<fatejudger> that causes some package breakage
<fatejudger> especially with a package as critical as the ATI drivers
<fatejudger> second, something like that will break Dapper
<fatejudger> it needs to work with the current implementation
<fatejudger> I just wish that Riddell was on or something
<owner> it doesnt break dapper
<owner> but it depends if you are using xorg 6.9 or kernel 2.6.15
<owner> because they both have problems with ati fglrx drivers
<owner> check out the rage3d forums in linux section
<fatejudger> it says that I have the "ati" driver installed right now
<owner> thats not the same as fglrx
<owner> ati is the open source version
<gamma> so what's stopping me from upgrading to dapper? gentoo was always the latest version..
<owner> dapper is under development
<owner> breezy is stable
<owner> it will be released in april
<bushito> Hentai^XP: hey!!
<Hentai^XP> hi
<gamma> owner: but i can just switch to dapper later right?
<dbglt> hi all
<fatejudger> gamma: I haven't noticed very many bugs in Dapper so far
<fatejudger> gamma: it's pretty usable
<gamma> fatejudger: where can i find a guide to switch? i like bleeding edge :P
<fatejudger> gamma: Adept is a bit flaky
<bushito> Hentai^XP: HEY!!
<dbglt> I have a friend who recently installed kubuntu, and does not know how to use an ethernet adsl modem under linux (I have no idea either). Is there a tool with kubuntu that can be used to assist?
<dbglt> or a nice guide?
<fatejudger> gamma: if you currently have Breezy I think you can dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Hentai^XP> sup bushito
<bushito> heheheh Hentai^XP can you help me with an error?
<fatejudger> gamma: there you go, the scary disclaimer
<Hentai^XP> probably not but whats up?
<fatejudger> gamma: If you don't have much to back up on your partition you can always do a fresh install from the Flight 3 CD
<dbglt> is there a kde application, or kubuntu one? I know suse's YaST can do it
<dbglt> and fedora also has a config tool
<gamma> fatejudger: i'll just wait until april i guess and do a dist-upgrade
<gamma> i just spent all yesterday getting everything working
<fatejudger> gamma: probably smart if you don't want anything breaking
<gamma> i made a seperate /home partition for easy of upgrade though
<fatejudger> wow, Adept is REALLY flaky
<fatejudger> but it's pretty damn spiffy now
<gamma> what's new about it?
<fatejudger> progress bars
<fatejudger> whole new search options
<gamma> does it still have the command line when you apt-get?
<fatejudger> yeah, it's command line + progress bar
<fatejudger> it's cleaner
<fatejudger> it has tag filters
<owner> whats wrong with synaptic?
<fatejudger> owner: GTK
<gamma> kde people here :D
<fatejudger> owner: that's what's wrong with it
<owner> synaptic is superior to kynaptic
<owner> or kpackage
<gamma> fatejudger: everything works great here @ breezy except i can't get my lidswitch working..
<gamma> and the nvidia drivers prevent me from hibernating
<fatejudger> I just found the ATI driver for that howto
<fatejudger> apparently it didn't change in Dapper
<gamma> and x locks up every now and then probably cuz of nvidia
<bushito> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bushito> and i dont even got xfree =/
<eightiesk> !divx
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dbglt> is there no way to set up a network, using a GUI, under kubuntu?
<fatejudger> dbglt: system settings?
<dbglt> fatejudger: where?
<fatejudger> KMenu -> System Settings -> Network
<fatejudger> dbglt: what exactly do you want to edit?
<dbglt> fatejudger: my friend has an ethernet modem that he wants to set up
<dbglt> fatejudger: it is meant to be "easy", but I'm finding it difficult...
<dbglt> I've never dealt with this before
<fatejudger> dbglt: you mean a NIC card?
<fatejudger> dbglt: it is easy
<gamma> is there a good wifi manager in qt?
<fatejudger> dbglt: you put the thing in
<dbglt> an adsl modem
<dbglt> dunno
<dbglt> connected via ethernet port
<dbglt> I've never had one... so no idea what to do
<fatejudger> gamma: yeah, KWifiManager is pretty good
<fatejudger> gamma: you should already have it installed
<fatejudger> gamma: under "Internet" in the KMenu
<dbglt> fatejudger: what exactly needs to be done? Once it is plugged in and kde is running?
<fatejudger> dbglt: enable the interface?
<fatejudger> dbglt: if it isn't enabled you should be able to do it in the network settings thing I told you about
<gamma> fatejudger: kwifimanager doesn't seem to run dhcp.. it sets the essid, but that's about it.. any idea what i'm doing wrong? 0.o
<dbglt> fatejudger: you enable it from within kcontrol?
<fatejudger> gamma: you need to run DHCP somewhere else
<gamma> why isn't that built into the manager though...
<fatejudger> gamma: if you use the default atheros drivers you can do "sudo dhclient ath0"
<gamma> yea, i just wanted all gui :P
<fatejudger> gamma: I opt for quickness, the CLI is quicker many times
<fatejudger> gamma: you can do it in the GUI if you want
<gamma> cuz i can just do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo && ifup wlan0
<fatejudger> gamma: it's under the network settings somewhere
<dbglt> fatejudger: sorry, I'm trying to guide him over the phone and the net! So trying to get it into steps... helping him do a kubuntu install, but I know nothing about networking or modems and such
<gamma> if i want cli
<fatejudger> dbglt: kcontrol or system settings
<fatejudger> dbglt: if you want something more direct you can always just type the command to enable it
<fatejudger> dbglt: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<dbglt> fatejudger: I don't have a "System Settings"
<fatejudger> dbglt: then to get the DHCP "sudo dhclient eth0"
<fatejudger> dbglt: you don't have Breezy?
<dbglt> fatejudger: I have 5.10 breezy
<fatejudger> dbglt: then you have system settings
<dbglt> fatejudger: I do not
<dbglt> not in the menu :\
<fatejudger> dbglt: you must have changed it then
<dbglt> hrmm
<fatejudger> dbglt: Kcontrol works too
<dbglt> ok
<fatejudger> dbglt: system settings is just  prettier
<cnance> hello
<dbglt> fatejudger: aha, I found it, moved into the "Settings" menu. Thanks :)
<fatejudger> well that's a damn stupid quote
* gamma wonders why mplayer and kmplayer aren't in universe
<fatejudger> gamma: use amaroK for audio
<fatejudger> gamma: Kaffeine for all other media
<dbglt> yeah Kaffeine is nice
<fatejudger> gamma: unless you have some particular gripe about them
<fatejudger> gamma: amaroK 1.4 is amazing
<fatejudger> gamma: I think it's only in SVN though
<fatejudger> I'll be right back, I have to restart my computer to get the new ATI drivers working
<gamma> does kaffeine have a konqueror embedded movie player thingy?
<fatejudger> back
<fatejudger> wow, Dapper bootup and shutdown is amazingly fast now
<gamma> fatejudger:  does kaffeine have a konqueror embedded movie player thingy?
<fatejudger> it was worth the upgrade just for that
<fatejudger> gamma: yep
<fatejudger> gamma: gotta love Konq
<gamma> and you can use multiple engines with it?
<fatejudger> gamma: yes
<fatejudger> gamma: I use Xine and Gstreamer
* gamma reinstalls it
<gamma> mplayer backend support to hopefully (?)
<fatejudger> gamma: make sure it's version 0.7.1
<fatejudger> gamma: 0.7.0 won't do you any good, very buggy
<fatejudger> !kaffeine
<ubotu> fatejudger: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<fatejudger> maybe they stuck the package in backports or something
<gamma> 7 is all breezy has atm :P
<gamma> how hard was it to get everything running with dapper?
<fatejudger> gamma: google for the kubuntu package
<fatejudger> gamma: it's worth the effort
<fatejudger> gamma: the link should be pretty popular
* gamma downloads the dapper iso
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> trust me, you'll love the new boot and shutdown times
<fatejudger> that has to be the best feature
<gamma> do they have the latest nvidia driver?
<fatejudger> I know they still have nvidia-glx
<gamma> is it 7776?
<fatejudger> I'm sure it's somewhere around the latest
<fatejudger> do you want me to check?
<gamma> if you don't mind :P
<fatejudger> 8178
<fatejudger> unless that's a number that applies to something else
<fatejudger> it says "1.0.8178+2.6.15.4-3
<fatejudger> "
<fatejudger> I know the other half is the kernel version
<fatejudger> so I'm assuming the 8178 refers to the driver
<gamma> oho
<fatejudger> they also have legacy drivers too
<gamma> yea that's the latest.. coolness
<fatejudger> 7174
<fatejudger> the nice thing about non-final release is the constant package updating
<fatejudger> you get the latest and greatest of EVERYTHING
<fatejudger> and being a programmer and linux enthusiast myself, that's just pretty damn cool
<fatejudger> I need to restart X, brb
<fatejudger> this resolution is just amazing
<fatejudger> 1920x1200
<gamma> what monitor do you have to do that?
<gamma> i'm doing 1600x1200 no widescreen
<fatejudger> Dell 24 inch widescreen LCD
<gamma> oho nice
<fatejudger> I can't stand how slow digg is in Konq
<fatejudger> it's a shame
<fatejudger> they must be using some pretty flaky browser-specific code somewhere on that page
<gamma> wikipedia is very fast in konq so im happy
<gamma> firefox it takes ages to render
<fatejudger> most websites are
<fatejudger> but that's because wikipedia uses standards compliant code
<fatejudger> overall, the KHTML engine is much faster than the Gecko engine
<gamma> yea
<gamma> scrolling on pages with images is a lot faster in konq
<fatejudger> at least Apple seems to think so, they use it in Safari after all
<gamma> so what is dapper doing differently to make booting faster?
<dbglt_> fatejudger: hi there. My friend enabled eth0 with the ifconfig up command
<dbglt_> fatejudger: and tried the DHCP but it didn't work
<dab> hi
<fatejudger> dbglt_: he tried "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<dbglt_> fatejudger: yes
<dbglt_> it said it failed
<dbglt_> ah
<dbglt_> fatejudger: he tells me it says: "Can't find /etc/resolv.conf"
* enfact is away: Away at the moment
<fatejudger> dbglt_: damn, what the heck did he do?
<dbglt_> fatejudger: nothing! he just installed today
<fatejudger> dbglt_: I have no idea what resolv.conf does
<dbglt_> it is a brand new install
<fatejudger> dbglt_: that's really strange
<bushito> !ati
<fatejudger> Riddell: ping
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<dbglt_> fatejudger: he has a pppoe modem
<fatejudger> dbglt_: it looks like resolv.conf has some ISP info in it
<fatejudger> dbglt_: he obviously didn't autodetect network stuff when he installed
<fatejudger> dbglt_: since he didn't have the NIC card in
<dbglt_> fatejudger: can he do that now?
<fatejudger> dbglt_: I think there is some network autoconfig script that you can run
<fatejudger> dbglt_: I  believe it's the same on the installer runs
<fatejudger> dbglt_: how to run it, I have no idea
<fatejudger> dbglt_: you might be able to google it
<fatejudger> I have no idea how to add this KDE 3.5.1 repo to my sources.list
<_dbglt_> fatejudger: eek sorry, isp died
<_dbglt_> fatejudger: I'll search for it now
<fatejudger> k
<_dbglt_> not much luck :)
<_dbglt_> considering reinstall everything just to get the networking script going
<fatejudger> that would work
<_dbglt_> fatejudger: apparently there is a way to do it in ubuntu :\
<fatejudger> dbglt_: do what?
<fatejudger> dbglt_: if you're talking about running DHCP, you'll get the same error
<fatejudger> you should ask in the Ubuntu forums or something
<fatejudger> and wait for somebody more knowledeable to comment
<fatejudger> it shouldn't be hard to do at all, I just don't really know these things
<fatejudger> any knowledge that I have of Linux networking comes from my CCNA experience, which has nothing to do with linux
<fatejudger> so definately ask in the ubuntu forums
<Gnumatic> Hey folks, I borked X trying to update Hoary to Breezy by first changing the references in /etc/apt/sources.list from hoary to breezy and then trying 'apt-get dist-upgrade'.  I got some error messages and tried messing with the a couple of sources.list and doing various versions of 'apt-get -f godonlyknows' (well, 'dist-upgrade', upgrade, --fix-missing, etc).  I'm missing some 'font fixed', apparently, and a number of things have
<Gnumatic> Anyone suggest a vanilla sources.list that might rescue my buns or should I just bite the bullet and reinstall from scratch with a breezy CD?
<Tm_T> Gnumatic: no, just backup your xorg.conf and run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or something like that
<unix_infidel> wtf, does fluxbox not get installed in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: not by default, but you can install it easily
<Gnumatic> Thanks, Tm_T, I'll give it a shot.
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, i got the .deb from the flux wiki.
<Tm_T> Gnumatic: known issue, there was some changes in font things
<unix_infidel> but it wont install the old version to get the deps b/c ...well here's the errors
<unix_infidel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unix_infidel>   fluxbox: Depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not installable
<unix_infidel>            Depends: libimlib2 but it is not going to be installed
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: apt-get install fluxbox
<Tm_T> with sudo maybe ;)
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, yea....those are the errors i get when i do that.
<unix_infidel> :P
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> lemme check
<unix_infidel> above....
<unix_infidel> i'm new to deb based stuff, so....but i'm not new to dep hell.
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: breezy?
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, yea.
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: interesting!
<unix_infidel> i love when i get an adjective and not a solution :(
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<unix_infidel> eh?
<Tm_T> in sources
<unix_infidel> adept doesnt even SHOW fluxbox to install
<Tm_T> yes, it's in multiverse repository
<Tm_T> universe I mean
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell unix_infidel about sources
<unix_infidel> hmm, i'm guessing those are repo names that i have to add.
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell unix_infidel about easysource
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to stick the new 3.5.1 repo in the sources.list file?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: easy, add that line to end of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> yes, but there isn't a line to add
<fatejudger> you have to add all of the extra info yourself
<fatejudger> like the "deb" at the beginning
<Tm_T> errrh
<fatejudger> apt says that my line syntax is improper though
<Tm_T> add this line: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./
<Tm_T> copy&paste from topic
<Tm_T> so what's the problem?
<fatejudger> works great, thanks
<Tm_T> hehe
<fatejudger> I didn't have the ./ at the end
<fatejudger> does that specify the root dir or something?
<Tm_T> something like that
<gamma> hmm dapper cd failed to burn
<gamma> stopped at 200mb
<fatejudger> that's weird
<gamma> retrying again as root
<fatejudger> sure it's not your CD-R?
<gamma> dunno if it's a bad iso or what
<Tm_T> hehe
<gamma> it's an rw, if it happens again i'll try something else
<fatejudger> wow, Linus rejected the new GPL
<gamma> gpl-3.0? how come?
<fatejudger> apparently people have to give out their private keys
<Tm_T> fatejudger: where?
<fatejudger> http://trends.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/25/238257
<scorp007> Can anyone help me get my mouse working? It stops responding after a short time and I have to either unplug or "modprobe -r usbhid; modprobe usbhid".
<fatejudger> why in the hell does Linus use all of the _damned_ _underscored_ _words_ when he writes?
<gamma> wow
<gamma> he's old school, lots of people do that
<fatejudger> lol, some other person on digg said the same thing I did
<gamma> why does he write with the _s_?
<fatejudger> ?
<gamma> scorp007: i'm having mouse issues too.. what type of mouse?
<gamma> fatejudger: what did the person say on digg that you said?
<fatejudger> I read the overview of the GPL 3 license, and it has some pretty cool features
<fatejudger> gamma: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linus_says_no_to_GPLv3
<gamma> don't want to open anything atm.. dont want the burn to fail again :P
<fatejudger> gamma: no buffer underrun protection?
<Tm_T> I do use _underscore_ when I like to _point_ some _important_ words
<gamma> i don't trust it.. i'm old school and back in my day we didn't have that
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> buffer underrun protection is great
<Tm_T> gamma: define old school
<fatejudger> especially on my Plextor
<Tm_T> gamma: pre-90's ?
<fatejudger> never had a burn fail due to an empty buffer
* Tm_T started with computers in late 80's
<gamma> Tm_T: the type of idiot that bought a 1x cdburner and payed through the nose for it
<scorp007> gamma: I'm using an MS Intellimouse USB
<Tm_T> gamma: that's not oldschool yet
<gamma> scorp007: yea that's what I've got now too.. did you try unplugging it and replugging it in? does it work when you do that
<Tm_T> gamma: oldschool is if you have 512K ram
<gamma> yea i'm still a youngin'
<Tm_T> or less
<gamma> haha yea that's old school
<scorp007> I foudn a better way... sudo modprobe -r usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<Tm_T> gamma: and it's still usable way to do things
<scorp007> gamma: but thats just a temporary fix because it locks up again after a while
<gamma> scorp007: well you're not alone on that issue, it started happening for me recently, so i thought it was the mouse dying
<Tm_T> gamma: I'm used to do things with few megs of ram
<gamma> hey i don't mind all cli
<scorp007> gamma: it works flawlessly in Windows...never had problems like this...
<scorp007> gamma: can you pastebin your xorg mouse section?
<gamma> probably some buggy piece of software or something
<gamma> scorp007: http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/linux/xorg.conf was my Gentoo config
<gamma> which i used as of 2 days ago, and had issues with
<scorp007> gamma: you started having issues two days ago? and before that was fine?
<gamma> scorp007: nah i've had issues for a month now
<gamma> it seems to happen when stuff is loading i think
<gamma> and it doesn't happen all the time
<scorp007> yeah..hd activity or something...
<gamma> yea!
<gamma> i think it's a buggy baselayout or udev..
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, i did that...i added archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu......
<gamma> that's the only 2 things that could mess it up imo
<scorp007> have you tried what I wrote above? (modprobe) and see if it reactivates your mouse rather than unplugging
<gamma> my kernel config hasn't changed
<gamma> i always unplugged it because i had stuff compiled into the kernel, not modules
<gamma> so it was unplug, or reboot
<scorp007> ah, ok, I see...
<gamma> are you running kubuntu?
<scorp007> are you using a fairly new system? yes, I am.
<gamma> my system is like 3 years old, but decent to say the least
<gamma> p4 3ghz, 512 ram, 60gb hdd, geforce fx 5200
<scorp007> is there a way I could get some output for what happens before it dies? I was just wondering if you have usb2.0
<gamma> yea usb2.0
<gamma> scorp007: dmesg
<gamma> scorp007: i had it happen to me in windows once
<scorp007> I don't think it has anything out of the ordinary...I can show you, I'm a little noob
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: helped?
<gamma> windows said the device was malfunctioning and it couldn't read it or something and detected it as a unknown low speed usb device
<gamma> use windows more, I bet it'll happen there too :P
<scorp007> gamma: I have been using windows for a looooong time...never happened
<gamma> did you try using it recently?
<scorp007> yes, all week
<scorp007> I have dual boot for now
<gamma> did you try anything with heavy hard drive useage?
<fatejudger> what the hell
<fatejudger> what happened to the broken "News" option in Kontact?
<gamma> eh?
<gamma> 84% of cd burnt
<fatejudger> umm, what happend to Kmail?
<fatejudger> it's gone
<fatejudger> like "poof"
<scorp007> gamma: yes...in windows its fine...I can make it hang easily in linux...just move the mouse for a while and it freezes
<gamma> scorp007: weird.. maybe you're having a different issue than me then or something.. could be a bug in the kernel code for your usb controller
<gamma> weird
<scorp007> yeah...not sure...I tried upgrading jkernel and still the same thing...is there any way to get more detailed output for the hid devices?
<gamma> i'm sure there is, but dmesg is all i ever use for problems
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gamma> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> gamma: Huh?
<gamma> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gamma> haha cool
<gamma> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fatejudger> what the hell
<fatejudger> how the hell am I supposed to read my email now?
<bushito> gamma don tplay with ubotu do /msg ubotu "term"
<gamma> thunderbird!
<fatejudger> screw that
<gamma> i just wanted to test :P
<fatejudger> firefox and thunderbird are slow
<gamma> fatejudger: try reinstalling it
<gamma> kmail
<fatejudger> and that would help how?
<unix_infidel> anyone here running fluxbox with kubuntu and experiencing problems??
<bushito> =P dont test in on main chat
<gamma> D:
<unix_infidel> i think the culprit is fonts, fb seems to run REALLY slow in ubuntu
<gamma> alright bbl... dapper test time
<gamma> wish me luck :P
<unix_infidel> anyone
<unix_infidel> ?
<scorp007> gamma: this is the only "error" output i get and it seems to be related to the keyboard http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7642
<unix_infidel> well, if this matters to anyone running fluxbox with kubuntu......
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: ?
* Tm_T does have fluxbox installed in Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, noticed its slow?
<Tm_T> nope
<unix_infidel> you gotta add something to kdm to get it working faster.
<Tm_T> really haven't used it
<unix_infidel> lol....yea....i use it mostly....alot.
<Tm_T> have to try pekwm today
<unix_infidel> its a font issue that needs to be resolved...
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: ok, #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel maybe, mailing lists are better though
<unix_infidel> Tm_T, lol...i was hoping someone else would do that...mentioned it in fluxbox...some one'll take care of it.
<unix_infidel> otherwise, they lose users.
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> ok, time to test pekwm ->
<phoenixX> can someone point me in the direction of proper sources for kubuntu?  the ones I got from www.ubuntuguide.org don't seem to exist anymore
<pundai> hey anyone know why kopete for the kde 35 packages has no messaging networks available to add?
<sampan> phoenix, check the link from ubotu (the bot)
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> that assumes you are using breezy though
<dell500> i seem to not be able to get onto my mail through Kontact, the server is right though...
<fatejudger> all my KDE programs open up new windows instead of tabs now
<fatejudger> is there any way to change that?
<_divan> u mean in konqueror?
<fatejudger> in every KDE program
<fatejudger> it happens in Kopete now
<fatejudger> Konq
<fatejudger> everything
<divansantana> in konq u can set that in web behavior tabbed browsing.
<divansantana> dell500 try telnet to ip or hostname space 25, eg telnet blah.blah.com 25, telnet blah.blah.com 110 and see if that works
<unix_infidel> what's the ubuntu equivalent of rc.local in gentoo?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: i'm guessing /etc/init.d, why do u need it?
<unix_infidel> robotgeek, i dont think you understand what rc.local is.
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: i'm guessing for modules stuff?
<dell500> gotcha
<dell500> just type telnet address port ??
<unix_infidel> robotgeek, your thinking rc.conf
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: hmm, describe what you need to do, and i might know that answer :)
<unix_infidel> http://www.netbsd.org/guide/en/chap-rc.html
<dell500> what is the port for smtp servers most of the time?
<robotgeek> 25
<dell500> and 110 is for pop?
<robotgeek> yup
<divansantana> dell500 smtp is 25 normally but check in kontact settings
<dell500> what's the usual authetication method?
<dell500> i'm lookin' on my schools website, but nothin'
<robotgeek> dell500: kmail can check for you :)
<dell500> it's givin' me bogus ports, like 996 and 425
<dell500> i just get "terminated connection immediately"
<dell500> kinda crappy...
<Chameleon22> is there a way to check system temperature from console?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: most of what i see there is handled by /etc/modules or /etc/init.d
<unix_infidel> robotgeek, rc.local is a sort of startup script.
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: yes, all startup script are handled in /etc/init.d
<unix_infidel> ugh...nvm. ill just wiki this nonsense.....
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: man update-rc.d
<unix_infidel> robotgeek, nvm....
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: maybe i'm just not getting what you need, sorry
<unix_infidel> ill figure it out when its not 130am
<unix_infidel> :P
<unix_infidel> thanks anyway man.
<robotgeek> hey, same timezone!
<keherman> how do I set KDE to be the default desktop to login with via KDM?
<unix_infidel> sessions, do it once, and itll default
<keherman> i have a bunmch of users in a lab which will need to login with KDE, not ther old setup of Gnome
* Tm_T is in PekWM right now
<keherman> ahh...
<keherman> unix_infidel, can they override this?
<dell500> robotgeek, i just keep getting "unkown host blah"
<robotgeek> dell500: ??
<unix_infidel> keherman, ohh, you want them to not be able to get back into gnome?
<keherman> unix_infidel, no i want them to be able to
<robotgeek> dell500: oh i see, are you running proper kubuntu-desktop ?
<keherman> unix_infidel, i just meant, i want KDE to be the first choice, unless the override that choice
<keherman> unix_infidel, what file is it specifically, /etc/X11/Xsessions?
<Mars^> Hi i have a huge problem
<Mars^> I will write something about it
<robotgeek> keherman: no files, just select kde, and it will ask you when logging in
<keherman> robotgeek, no i want KDE to dbe the default. initially, for 300+ users on the system
<keherman> robotgeek, if they select Gnome later on, I dont care -- as long as when this new lab is up and running for the first logins -- they are using KDE and not Gnome
<robotgeek> keherman: ah, okay. i think you might want to look into /etc/skel for that. i'm not sure about details
<keherman> robotgeek, ok thanks anyway
<Marsik^_> I left my PC to give it time for installing kubuntu. And when i woke up kubuntu was installed, but it is really broken- when kubuntu finish loading all modules (loading screen is finished) my screen turns off- it is like the computer is turn off. I had kubuntu some time ago but i had to reinstall it. First two times i tried to install 64 version and I had the same problem- now  am installing i386.
<Marsik^_> I dont know what to do now
<poningru> hmm
<reon> Marsik^_: You need to reconfigure your xorg
<poningru> it seems like your vid driver is messed up
<poningru> yeah what he said
<poningru> when the screen goes blank
<poningru> well first of all
<Marsik^_> Why when i was inastalling it some time ago , everything was good
<poningru> what vid card is it?
<reon> Marsik^_: Gimme 5 sec and I'll give you a link to a nice guide
<poningru> err do you use?
<Marsik^_> nvidia
<poningru> hmm thats weird
<Marsik^_> maybe I schould watch it not leave for all night :] 
<reon> Marsik^_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<reon> Marsik^_: Look at the first section, How to reconfigure Xorg
<Marsik^_> but how to enter command line if i dont see anythinmg?
<reon> Marsik^: There must be a way to enter something from the Grub bootloader
<Marsik^_> o
<Marsik^_> i forgot
<Marsik^_> there is mode command line
<Marsik^_> :] 
<Marsik^_> Great thanks i will try to do something with it
<keherman> where is the KDM config file?
<arrinmurr> keherman: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<keherman> arrinmurr, thanks dude!
<keherman> arrinmurr, is there some setting for KDM to say "globally make users login with KDE, unless they click Gnome for the drop down menu" ?
<arrinmurr> keherman: hmm.. sorry, don't know. i don't have gnome.
<keherman> arrinmurr, or xfce, whatever
<arrinmurr> yeah, well, i have only kde
<keherman> arrinmurr, how does KDM know what the "default" loging should be?
<keherman> hrmm :-(
<arrinmurr> keherman: maybe it remembers what was used the last time (?)
<keherman> arrinmurr, hehe i guess ... what if there was no ifrst time :-)
<arrinmurr> keherman: heh. have you tried asking in #kde ?
<keherman> arrinmurr, no!
<keherman> good idead
<Tm_T> ubotu: pekwm
<ubotu> Tm_T: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Tm_T> ok
<reon> ...
<matteo> qualcuno sa come togliere la scritto lcd changing dallo schermo?
<nalioth> matteo: parle italiano?
<matteo> si
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> nalioth: good morning :)
<nalioth> Tm_T: can't sleep
<Tm_T> nalioth: same problem here
<Tm_T> and should eat something before going to school, if I'm going
<nalioth> i gotta be up in ~4 hours to haul a dead car to the shop
<Daftdog> mornin
<visik7> when I play a video with xine I got a bunch of:
<visik7> video_out: throwing away image with pts 64309 because it's too old (diff : 7779).
<visik7> and the video is not fluid
<visik7> same problem with other installations
<visik7> mplayer is ok
<dbglt> why doesn't my win key work to pop-up the kmenu?
<dbglt> I selected windows shortcuts
<dbglt> in kcontrol
<dbglt> !kde-3.5
<ubotu> dbglt: I haven't a clue
<dbglt> !!
<ubotu> ??
<dbglt> can't remember what it was :p
<dbglt> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<owner> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> you can get kde3.5 from easysource too
<dbglt> once I get all that
<dbglt> it is apt-get dist-upgrade, yeah?
<owner> yes
<owner> dist-upgrade
<owner> you might need to apt-get install -f as well
<owner> if it doesnt want to upgrade
<owner> but it should all work out
<abionnnn> I fixed my acroread problem if anyone is interested
<abionnnn> seems to be a conflict with SCIM
<dbglt> hi
<dbglt> how do I bind
<dbglt> my kmenu
<dbglt> to my windows key?
<dbglt> it isn't letting me
<divansantana> hello, Can anyone give me some detailed advice about ltsp in ubuntu!??? Please...
<divansantana> I would like to have LTSP with Kubuntu 5.10 but it seems that sound and local devices is still being implemented. Should I rather build it from source??
<dbglt> is there a kde frontend to slocate?
<divansantana> yes when you open konqueror its there
<divansantana> or type straight in the address bar
<insanekane> dbglt: locate:
<pablet> hello I have breezy on my pc, and it is spending 500 mb ram when I open amarok, kopete and firefox (or something like this)......is it normal??
<pablet> why do we say that XP is the perfect OS for spending lots of RAM?
<dbglt> pablet: it may not, in fact, be all in use
<dbglt> firefox however, is a notorious leaker
<dbglt> pablet: the way ram is allocated is often for a read ahead buffer or such: I doubt all of it is in use
<pablet> i have seen the used memory with top and ksysguard
<dbglt> top is not reliable
<dbglt> neither is ksysguard
<dbglt> pablet: google search a bit for this. Just because it is shown as used, does not mean it is
<dbglt> the only time you should worry about ram, is when you start slowing down due to lack thereof
<dbglt> but as I said, I doubt it is all in use
<pablet> when you close programs in linux, the memory is freed then or what?
<pablet> or it frees the memory of a program on demand?
<dbglt> pablet: it really all depends. There are a lot of shared libraries, such as QT and the kdelibs
<dbglt> pablet: as many linux programs are quite modular
<dbglt> pablet: the memory associated with that program is most likely freed
<dbglt> but you really should not be concerned, especially not with top's reporting, in regards to memory usage
<pablet> i have read that qt 4 will obtain better ram consumption (about 20-30%)....
<pablet> possible?
<dbglt> yes
<dbglt> it is very possible
<pablet> i think its a very high percentage
<dbglt> qt and kde are looking a lot at cleaning up code, and efficiency saving measures
<dbglt> perhaps, perhaps not. A lot is quite subjective. It depends what you get in terms of features, responsiveness, etc.
<pablet> i think everyone is waiting for plasma
<dbglt> I believe QT does a pretty damn good job as it is
<dbglt> plasma should be most interesting
<dbglt> it'll be a wonder to see where aseigo takes it
<pablet> i have seen unofficial requirements for windows vista ("2 GB RAM shoulb be enough)
<pablet> 2 GB!!!!
<dbglt> speculation at this stage
<pablet> hey, one more thing, I installed kubuntu, where multimedia packages (kaffeine, amarok, etc.) where configured with gstreamer by default
<pablet> but I had to switch to xine engine because gstreamer runs very slow on my laptop (mobile 1.5 with 512 mb ram)
<pablet> what about gstreamer? why everybody is adopting this system by default?
<pablet> no answer...
<pablet> :)
<pablet> well, i have to leave......thanks for your answers.....bye!!!
<insanekane> pablet: because artsd is not being maintained ... and gstreamer is the best of the rest
<pablet> well but
<pablet> not very slow?
<insanekane> pablet: i know ... i too have problems with gstreamer ... but it should be fixed in kubuntu
<insanekane> later
<pablet> i have a 1.5 mobile and when i play a song with amarok and gstreamer, my mouse moves slower!!!!
<insanekane> pablet: that doesnt happen for me
<pablet> i think the best in the future will be gstreamer using alsa
<insanekane> pablet: i have athlon 2.8ghz, with 26 MB ram
<insanekane> 256
<pablet> i have 512 ram
<pablet> but gstreamer is not running fine for me
<pablet> i think its a bug or something like this
<pablet> the other fact I experienced in kubuntu (I am a KDE user since only 6 months ago, I was an XFCE user -new laptop ;D)
<pablet> is that apps like kaffeine or konqueror are buggy
<pablet> they crash often
<pablet> amarok does, too
<pablet> (the worst is kaffeine)
<hugelmopf> pablet: i cannot confirm amarok crashing often. works fine here (breezy, kde 3.5, amarok 1.3.8)
<pablet> its only my problem or you have experienced these bugs too
<pablet> amarok not often
<pablet> only sometimes when i close amarok from listening an online stream, and reopen it and trying to play the same playlist
<pablet> (sorry for my english)
<hugelmopf> ok, that's maybe one situation i have not been in.
<pablet> hehehe
<pablet> 1-0
<pablet> ;D
<hugelmopf> ;)
<pablet> but I have to recognize that amarok is a great program
<pablet> and kaffeine too, but kaffeine is more buggy
<pablet> ....waiting for plasma
<hugelmopf> i never liked kaffeine, but maybe i just missed the great points about it
<pablet> which do you preffer?
<hugelmopf> for audio amarok, for video something very simple like codeine (wish it would be available as ubuntu package)
<hugelmopf> it's a very neat little video player for kde
<pablet> I like it because it uses xine engine and has visualizations for audio, has dvd playing support with menus, subtitles,etc. and......well it is a very complete player
<pablet> although its buggy and it has to become better in usability and eye candy
<hugelmopf> codeine uses xine as well
<hugelmopf> but i don't watch dvd's on my laptop a lot, so i can't talk about its dvd features
<hugelmopf> i believe amarok uses libvisual for audio visualizations, so in theory it also has visualization
<pablet> probably, but i have amarok version 1.3.1.....
<pablet> well, good year for linux---> kernel 2.6.15, xorg 7, kde 4.....
<pablet> i want to see if xorg 7 improves my video card performance (intel 915gml)
<pablet> because I have heard that with the correct driver, games under linux run faster than they do in windows
<pablet> but with this driver the games I have played are slower or the same than windows
<hugelmopf> i don't have any experience with games
<pablet> well, I have to leave, bye!!!!! thanks for the conversation
<japet> .  ?
<arrinmurr> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<morrow> !utf8
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, morrow
<morrow> :)
<burepe> anyone know about a ktorrent error "An error occured whilst loading the torrent file. The most likely cause is that the torrent file is corrupted, or it is not a torrent file at all."?
<dbglt> this is most odd
<HeadUp`> qui veut un caf ?
<burepe> oui
<burepe> moi
<brosioz> i have add dapper repository to my source.list, now which priority (pin) i need to set to don't upgrade all packages ? i want install only many using -t dapper with apt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what linux users use for simple website design? does it exist something like dreamweaver, better if simpler, for linux?
<vge> Tallia1Kubuntu: you need wysiwyg?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<vge> then i cant really help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i find out "nvu" in a forum
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.trap17.com/index.php/dreamweaver-linux_t29314.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i'll try it
<vge> seems as the top google result, ill guess its a good call
<thoreauputic> !nvu
<ubotu> from memory, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<thoreauputic> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) i am reading that :)
<dbglt> are there any nice gui firewalls for kubuntu? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kind of forgot em :)
<thoreauputic> it's in universe ( breezy)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thoreauputic: do you know the program?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it good?
<thoreauputic> dbglt: guarddog
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, I use it occasionally
<dbglt> thoreauputic: hrmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx a lots
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the last version is 1.0.0 ubuntu 3 right?
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's really mozilla composer with added features
<dbglt> thoreauputic: is there something like zone alarm from windows? In which I can choose which program can get internet access when it asks for it?
<dbglt> (I've tried guarddog before, and it doesn't do this)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> never used mozilla
<vge> nvu seems pretty nice when i installed it
<thoreauputic> dbglt: not that I know of - linux firewalling is based on iptables
<dbglt> aye
<dbglt> was wondering if there was anything on an application level
<dbglt> rather than packet level
<thoreauputic> dbglt: you can set policy in guarddog, IIRC
<ijamadar> hi
<ijamadar> i need a small help
<thoreauputic> ie allow ssh or ftp etc
<ijamadar> hmm
<dbglt> aye, I know of that. What I seek is something on the application level: so if a program I have never seen before tries to make a http request, I can choose whether to bar or accept it
<ijamadar> i want to patch patch-2.6.15-ck2.bz2 to mm-fix_kswapd_inherit_prio.patch????
<ijamadar> whts the commands
<snowowl> Really simple question I suppose. Why when I click on a link in Mozilla Thunderbird it does nothing insted of opening that link in firefox.
<thoreauputic> dbglt: that's unlikely to happen - what sort of program would do that in linux? Without being told to?
<ijamadar>  want to patch patch-2.6.15-ck2.bz2 to mm-fix_kswapd_inherit_prio.patch????
<thoreauputic> dbglt: oh, you mean incoming requests?
<ijamadar> please advise
<ijamadar> i am using Kubuntu pls
<dbglt> thoreauputic: I'm not sure what it would be techincally termed, just from my limited experience as a user :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh little problem you could help me to resolve:
<thoreauputic> dbglt: well, I'm trying to understand your scenario - but since trojans are rare on linux , as long as you use standard apps from the ubuntu repos and security updates I can't think why an outgoing request would be from something you don't know about...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was trying to install NVU, but it need libgnome2-perl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to install libgnome2-perl and synaptics in the terminal shows:
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: then your sources list is wrong
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: you should be able to install nvu using adept aor apt
<thoreauputic> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> unable to initialize frontend: Gnome, unable to load gnome..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh let me try with apt-get
<thoreauputic> erm...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i dubt
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: how are you installing this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> synaptics
<thoreauputic> do you have universe enabled?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is apt-get result
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: what sources are you using?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thoreauputic: i think so, i can see nvu in the list of packages
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: are you using non-ubuntu sources?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh...... BOH :)
<thoreauputic> ? BOH ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need to check
<Tallia1Kubuntu> here it is my sources.list
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: don't paste it!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qEHLse68.html
<thoreauputic> whew
<thoreauputic> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was not going to paste it :)
<thoreauputic> OK
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: I was getting ready for a flood ;-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah
<thoreauputic> hmm looks OK - the only extra is the kubuntu one, which should be OK - did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the kubuntu one is for kde 3.5
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only way to get it
<thoreauputic> right
<dbglt> is the kdeified version of OOo available as a package in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> why the two mirrors for updates?
<dbglt> so it is hehe
<dbglt> seems like QT, not kde though :\
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what? dbglt ?
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: apt should take care of nvu dependencies automatically - hence my questions about sources
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7Qu9QN35.html
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: odd - sorry I have no idea why you are getting that error
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> bleh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thoreauputic: ooooooooooops big problem.. i can't install anything now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i find out an article with a guy of the same problem..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> syna, adept, apt-get, dpkg not workin :(
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu:  you might have to do   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thoreauputic> which reconfigures the whole system...
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: what happens if you run   sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<thoreauputic> (without arguments)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying reconvifure
<reon> What to use with FF1.5, Adblock or Adblock Plus ???
<ccc_> reon: i use adblock and adblock filterset.g updater, works great
<reon> ccc_ So whats all the whoha about ff1.5 and adblock problems ?
<ccc_> on ff 1.5
<ccc_> reon: i don't know, i haven't heard the whohas
<reon> ccc_ think i'll just go with the original and see for myself
<reon> done
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it didn't work..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> still get that weird error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> goddddddd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this was bad....... DAMN FUSE.. it took me long time to search for a solution..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> more than 1 hour
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and it is 5:39am
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GRRR
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnight!
<brosioz> to install w32codecs which repository i need to add ?
<brosioz> backports ?
<arrinmurr> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<robotgeek> yeah brosioz , look at the tinyurl
<reon> How does one get the system status thingy on the desktop ?
<brosioz> i want a repository non only the packeges
<brosioz> i want that is update
<brosioz> avry time
<brosioz> i don't want do it
<brosioz> again
<arrinmurr> brosioz: it's not really updated that often
<Howcomes> <- new Kubuntu user
<reon> brosioz, tried automatix ?
<robotgeek> !autmatix
<ubotu> robotgeek: Wish i knew
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is messy, it breaks security guidelines. In short: You should not use it! !easyubuntu is a safer alternative, however it is much better to simply read documentation
<brosioz> automatix ?
<robotgeek> reon: please don't recommend automatix, it has broken several boxes
<reon> robotgeek: Aware of that
<laga> !easyubuntu
<reon> robotgeek: Never broken mine.
<arrinmurr> brosioz: well, you can do it this way: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ ./
<robotgeek> reon: but it has broken several other people's boxes, and continues to do so. it uses --force-all, i would suggest 'man apt-get' to get the debian developers thought's on that
<reon> robotgeek: Agreed, wont recommend it again.
<robotgeek> reon: thanks
<Xemanth^^> if i have i have one user on my system which password i can't remember can i force change it with su ?
<robotgeek> Xemanth^^: you must have set a password during install, did you forget that?
<Howcomes> For running steam/cs1.6 under wine what version do you reccomend ?
<Xemanth^^> i remember my root password of course
<Xemanth^^> but i wanna change one user password
<robotgeek> Xemanth^^: there is not root passwrod
<Xemanth^^> nothing, i solved
<robotgeek> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, totally, explained at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   also see /msg ubotu root
<Howcomes> The root acct is disabled, so to speak
<Howcomes> you cant login to it
<Howcomes> but you can sudo commands
<Xemanth^^> ok ok sudo -s and then passwd user
<Howcomes> sudo -i
<Howcomes> for a root shell
<Howcomes> i found that out the hard way, i was like wtf no root when i first installed
<Howcomes> anywho im afk breakfest
<nalioth> Howcomes: if you've enabled a root account, you've broken some functionality
<Riddell> nalioth: it doesn't break anything to enable the root account
<nalioth> Riddell: not in kubuntu?
<Riddell> nalioth: no, nothing breaks
<Tm_T> but there's chance that user will
* Tm_T enable root account always
<robotgeek> hi Riddell , i'm working on the Kubuntu Desktop Guide now
<Riddell> robotgeek: excellent :)
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Riddell> robotgeek: do you have svn access?
<robotgeek> Riddell: not yet, i probably won't need it until a few days. i only picked it up yesterday
<Riddell> robotgeek: ok, poke me or jjesse to commit if you have patches in the mean time
<Riddell> robotgeek: feel free to ask in #kubuntu-devel if you have any questions
<robotgeek> Riddell: yeah, will be bugging you guys in a bit soon :)
<jjesse> robotgeek: yeah you can just send me the .diff for desktopguide and i'll commit it
<robotgeek> jjesse: will do
<Riddell> robotgeek: are you Venkat?
<robotgeek> yeah, that's me :)
<Howcomes> Anyone out there on 5.10 running Steam/CS 1.6 ?
<Howcomes> Or. if you would like to - I'm about to take a stab at the method described here: http://cslinux.hacka.net/
<ccc_> yes, via cedega
<reon> Are there any plans to improve on the Kubuntu Dapper appearance, especially fonts ?
<Howcomes> One thing im wondering is, where did the KDE Theme Manager go ?
<nalioth> reon: yes, the dapper looks much much cooler
<reon> nalioth, are the fonts still so big and fat ?
<nalioth> reon: i've not noticed all that much, reon i've only seen flight-1 but overall there is a much better appearance
<jjesse> reon: i'm running flight-3 and the fonts appear better to me
<jjesse> reon: it looks a lot cleaner, but i'm also on 3.5.1 for KDE
<reon> jjesse, I'm on 3.5.0 but breezy and I hate the font setup and thick window bars
<reon> I would like to find a nice howto to change the look
<Howcomes> Anyone got the ATI Driver installed ?
* robotgeek is upgrading to Flight 3 right now
<Howcomes> ATI Driver wouldnt install for me
<reon> robotgeek is brave
<Howcomes> and i need some gamma correction - anyway to achieve this without an ATi Driver ?
<nalioth> reon: robotgeek has a test box
<robotgeek> reon: it's a dapper install, i'm just updating
<reon> ok
<jjesse> reon: you can run dapper through vmplayer which is what i'm doing
<reon> jjesse, I have the flight two iso
<jjesse> reon: if you don't have a test box you can run it through vmplayer
<jjesse> reon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu
<ccc_> Howcomes: did you follow the wiki-guide?
<jjesse> following mgalvin's excellent doc, i create the image file through qemu and then installed a dapper build off the iso
<reon> jjesse, thanks, i just ran off to adept and saw nothing there ;)
<reon> jesse, I do have lots of spare partitions though but they are gonna be used for BSD
<Howcomes> ccc_ you got cs 1.6 running via Cedega?
<ccc_> Howcomes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ccc_> Howcomes: yes
<Howcomes> did you use precompiled binaries or did you patch the source/compile?
<reon> jjesse, any alternatives to vmware ?
<ccc_> binaries iirc
<reon> or is it the fastest out there /
<jjesse> reon: qemu
<jjesse> but vmware is the fastest
<reon> jjesse, busy downloading
<jjesse> reon: if you follow the link on the wiki you can create your own vmplayer files and don't need to purchase the full product to install any OS, i have a dapper build, breezy build and a debian build
<reon> jjesse, thanks reading it now or should I say doing a monkey see monkey do
* robotgeek prays while box updates
<reon> hmm, now i wait for download & gcc3.4...
<Howcomes> rebooting
<jjesse> reon: i just figured most of it out myself,but the wiki doc made it a lot easier
<reon> I'm hoping to copy the dapper desktop settings to breezy
<howcomes> so ccc_ care to share how you got cs 1.6 running under cedega ?
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<reon> Can Anyone here using cat ?
<reon> sorry Kat.
<robotgeek> heh
<howcomes> bushito
<reon> robotgeek, is that a yes ?
<howcomes> i just used the instructions at wiki.ubunutu
<howcomes> I already had the 'installer' from ati
<bushito> ?? what??
<howcomes> but that didnt work - so i used sudo apt to get the X.org flgrx driver etc etc
<howcomes> go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bushito> oh
<orion_fr_24> can i use ln to link to a partitioon ?
<robotgeek> reon: cat yes, Kat (first time i've heard that)
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: a mounted location, yes
<orion_fr_24> how can i do that ?
<howcomes> i used the 5.04 instructions (didnt see the updated instructions, you figure they would put those above the old ones? nope)
<reon> Kat=Beagle
<orion_fr_24> ln /partion /link.??
<robotgeek> reon: ahh, i've used beagle once or twice, i'm organised, so not ver yuseful for me :)
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek:  ln /partion /link.??
<howcomes> /join #dont.fucking.whois.me.bitch
<howcomes> damit
<reon> robotgeek, unfortunately i'm not so organised.... :(
<howcomes> youd think /join would be a command
<howcomes> but no
<howcomes> apparently its not
<Skrot> howcomes: Client?
<howcomes> Konversation
<Skrot> It is..
<howcomes> im used to mIRC
<robotgeek> howcomes: please respect the coc in here
<howcomes> maybe i typed //
<Skrot> mhm
<howcomes> i usd to script a lot in mIRC so its just habit
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: i don't follow
<howcomes> // causes $vars to be evaluated and such
<robotgeek> howcomes: irssi can be scripted nicely
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: how should i use ln ?
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: lets say my folder to share is /volumes/daddy and want to create a link to it in folder /home/desktop
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: ln -s ~/Desktop/daddy /volumes/daddy , should work
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: no, it's the other way around
<robotgeek> ln -s /volumes/daddy ~/Desktop/daddy
<orion_fr_24> hoo ok
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: thx its working
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: cool
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: now i d like to munt a smb shared folder on boot up
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: atomatic
<orion_fr_24> I assume i need to use etc/fstab
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: but what should i type i m new in linux
<howcomes> Anyone have a verified method for using Cedega/WINE with Kubuntu 5.10 w\ Steam (specifically CS 1.6) ?
<reon> jjesse, Are depency problems normal in qemu when you isntall ???
<jjesse> reon: i just did an apt-get install qemu and had no issues w/ it
<reon> jjesse, mine is moaning about 2 dependencies, vgabios & bochbios ???
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: sorry, was away
<jjesse> reon: hmm don't know
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: i have no clue about samba, sorry
<reon> jjesse, looks like qemu needs then for emulation. I'll manually add them
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: ok
<reon> jjesse, qemu is happy now ;)
<jjesse> reon: glad to have it all set
<orion_fr_24> how can i automount a smb share ???
<orion_fr_24> I really need help
<orion_fr_24> please
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: have u searched the wiki?
<C-O-L-T> hello how can I use limewire on linux?
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: use gtk-gnutella instead, or frostwire
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: i dont know how to use wiki
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: which is more easier to use?
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: i've only used gtk-gnutella, it's non-java :)
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: it is better?
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: wiki.ubuntu.com , and just search text
<orion_fr_24> it s saying about italian stuff
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: i havent used limewire/frostwire, so no comment
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: but gtk-nutella is compatible with those
<orion_fr_24> nothin about that
<orion_fr_24> robotgeek: nothin about moutin smb in fstab
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<robotgeek> nothing about fstab, sorry
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: I downloaded gnutella but I can not use ti
<C-O-L-T> it
<C-O-L-T> does not begin to search
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: ah, does it complain about "Your version of gtk is too old?"
<reon> Stupid question, how do I create an iso image from a cd ?
<robotgeek> reon: no very stupid, i believe you can do from k3b
<reon> never mind, i found it in k3b
<reon> very simple actually ;)
<dark_suic> hi, i have hal backend activated, hal added to group "disk" but still cannot see usb external devices in media:/
<dark_suic> anyone knows what's going on here?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how ot get the tango-icon-theme set up with kde?  I have the tango theme selected, but the folder icons are still crystal :\
<reon> robotgeek, k3b gave me hassles and also trid to create a .img file. Now using dd
<robotgeek> reon: uhuh
<reon> sometimes the good old command line is the best although i'm no fan of it
<robotgeek> heh
<reon> 158 seconds, not to shabby
<reon> ls -l
<reon> oops
<pollomix> #kubuntu-es
<pollomix> como escuho mis mp3
<mcscruff> bash: gmake: command not found <where can i get gmake from?
<bur[n] er> mcscruff: build-essential ?
<mcscruff> i've got that
<mcscruff> :(
<bur[n] er> got me senor
<reon> jjesse, houston, we have a problem with vmplayer
<reon> Cannot check for the existence of an old redo log for disk '/home/reon/vmware/dapper/vmware-dapper.vmdk'.
<reon> Failed to configure disk ide0:0.  The virtual machine cannot be powered on with an unconfigured disk.
<robotgeek> jjesse: looks like i am going to be filing a lot of bugs on kubuntu :)
<reon> whoa, it's working !!!
<mux1> real?
<reon> ?
<J-S> Skype 64bit howto install into kubuntu
<J-S> Does this work at all?
<bushito> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<asraniel> could someone help me? smb4k does not work. i cant mount shares. i chmoded 2 files and now i get" libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root."
<halibut> how do I wipe all data off a disk and make 1 single ext3 partition taking up 100% of the drive? I deleted the old partition and then created a new one with qtparted but it now reports 1GB of the drive has been used!?
<mcscruff> what are the GTK+ dev headers called?
<nalioth> mcscruff: libgtk+*-dev
<mcscruff> ty
<asraniel> ok, then its ok to say that there is no way to mount a windows share in kubuntu?
<reon> ok, i now have dapper flight 2 running on vmplayer, way cool.
<jjesse> reon: why not flight3?
<reon> jjesse, I already had the flight 2 cd. I suppose I can always upgrade
<reon> jjesse: How do I minimize VMplayer once I have it in fullscreen mode or access the menus
<jjesse> crtl+alt will release control of the screens
<reon> thanks !
<reon> jjesse, I'm busy restarting it now then I'll do a upgrade. I suppose a apt-get distr upgrade will do the job ?
<jjesse> correct
<howcomes> i think the whole idea behind disabling root is to force you to sudo everything so that new users learn the console :P
<jjesse> howcomes: you can use kdesu as well
<howcomes> after im done cp'ing all these steam gcf's ill check that out
<dark_suic> any idea of why with hal activated and into disk group usb devices won't appear in media:/ ???
<reon> How do I upgrade to Flight 3 ?
<nalioth> reon: use apt-get
<nalioth> reon: if you have dapper already, you probably are flight-3 +
<reon> nalioth, done a update followed by dist-upgrade and nothing
<reon> nalioth, I have flight 2
<nalioth> reon: then you are flight-3 +  (and up to date)
<nalioth> reon: you get daily updates, yes?
<reon> nalioth, I just installed flight2 iso in vmplayer 5 minutes ago
<reon> Whats the easiest way to check what ver i'm running ?
<nalioth> reon: "uname -a" in a terminal and/or 'cat /etc/issue'
<reon> what tells me it is flight 3 ?
<nalioth> reon: does your apt-get show you activity when you update? can you see it hitting the servers?
<reon> nalioth, yes, i get the updates from apt-get update
<nalioth> then run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<reon> It checks and installs zip
<reon> probably upgraded during install
<nalioth> reon: i'm not sure about vmware
<nalioth> yes, most likely. that is standard behavior
<reon> so i'm probably up to spec...
<EightiesK_away> hey
<reon> Hmm, just come to the conclusion that the desktop and fonts are identical on breezy & dapper :(
<EightieK> ic
<EightieK> i've come to the colusion if FC4 had deb files that be my distro.
<xatalinux> hello.....
<xatalinux> i will like to know some name for codecs for linux kubuntu?
<xatalinux> to can play movies
<xatalinux> can some one hellp me ?
<trispace> xatalinux: install kaffeine-xine and use kaffeine to play movies
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> is not necesary codecs for this programs?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xatalinux about multimedia
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xatalinux about restricted
<xatalinux> i wiil like to install azureus in kubuntu but i don't know how to do'it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xatalinux about azureus
<ClayG> any way to export thunderbird accounts or gaim accounts?
<ClayG> nalioth, how is your site doing?
<ClayG> Your CVS rather, sorry
<xatalinux> thank you nalioth .....
<nalioth> ClayG: my cvs?
<larsivi> !motu
<nalioth> xatalinux: you are welcome
<ubotu> well, motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<ClayG> Sorry I'm thinking of someone else
<larsivi> any motu's or packagers here?
<howcomes> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<EightieK> !unzip
<ubotu> Not a clue, EightieK
<nalioth> larsivi: ask your question
<nalioth> EightieK: ask a real question, please
<EightieK> ne2 no how to extract using sudo?
<EightieK> nalioth, how do i extract from root?
<nalioth> EightieK: there is no root. use sudo + <COMMAND>
<larsivi> I just want exult packaged, nalioth :)
<EightieK> i know
<EightieK> sudo is from root
<EightieK> i need to extract it  u dunno the command to do so.
<nalioth> larsivi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Set> I'm no scum anymore :))
<nalioth> EightieK: sudo unzip package.zip
<EightieK> k
<EightieK> ne1 know where the theme folder is for kde?
<nalioth> EightieK: ~/.kde/themes
<seashell11> ok, I upgraded to kde 3.5 on a breezy computer, and now when I install new programs it doesn't make startup icons in the k-menu for them, does anyone know a fix? or did I do something wrong when upgrading?
<sciyann> hello, i would like to enable 1280x1024 resolution that i disabled during installation. how can i do this ?
<seashell11> sciyann: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EightieK> !DebianServiceMenu
<ubotu> EightieK: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<EightieK> :(
<EightieK> yes
<sciyann> thanks a lot seashell !!
<EightieK> hey yaw
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can change the image of sleeping KDE's mascot in the shutdown window?
<ClayG> any way to export thunderbird accounts or gaim accounts?
<howcomes> afk sleep
<ClayG> where is the gnome termcaps file (to change the default launch size)
<reon> ...
<C-O-L-T> why my gnutella is not working
<trispace> i have a problem with bogofilter an KMail, manually marked messages are added to the wordlist but bogofilter doesn't recognize new mail as spam, even after piping ~300 spam messages through it. Any suggestions?
<trispace> bogofilter marks every mail with: X-Bogosity: Unsure, tests=bogofilter, spamicity=0.520000
<reon> I installed x-mame, where would I find it in the menus, i actually see no games at all.
<owner> reon install debian menu
<owner> sudo apt-get install menu
<reon> Thx.
<reon> owner, and after the install
<reon> ?
<nalioth> reon: killall gnome-panel
<nalioth> reon: then you should have an extended menu
<reon> i'm using kde ?
<nalioth> woops
<reon> lol
<nalioth> reon: kill the kicker
<reon> command to use & restore ?
<C-O-L-T> nalioth: how to install gtk-gnutella the latest version in kubuntu
<C-O-L-T> how to flush my iptables
<C-O-L-T> disable all my firewalls
<C-O-L-T> and their settings
<Xemanth^^> C-O-L-T: sudo iptables --flush
<Xemanth^^> :D
<C-O-L-T> Xemanth^^: sudo: iptables: command not found
<Xemanth^^> hmm thats odd
<C-O-L-T> Xemanth^^: anyway a few days ago I could use skype file transfer and now I can not. Anyway gtk - gnutella is not working, it says me that I have a firewall but i don't
<C-O-L-T> Xemanth^^: ???
<owner> C-O-L-T do you have a router
<owner> because that qualifies as a firewall
<C-O-L-T> owner: I have a cable connection
<owner> do you use a router
<C-O-L-T> what is that
<owner> to share internet
<mcscruff> how can i link certain extensions to open in certain programs
<C-O-L-T> ?
<C-O-L-T> owner: no I don't
<owner> you should install firestarter
<C-O-L-T> owner: few days ago everything worked ok and now not
<owner> and you can use its options to unblock ports
<C-O-L-T> owner: I don't need a firewall, I need just to disable all my firewalls
<C-O-L-T> iptables
<C-O-L-T> everything
<C-O-L-T> to use gtk-gnutella
<C-O-L-T> skype
<C-O-L-T> file transfer
<C-O-L-T> and others too
<owner> just uninstall iptables then
<C-O-L-T> how the hell
<owner> sudo apt-get remove iptables
<C-O-L-T> owner: this won't delete my connection right
<owner> no
<C-O-L-T> owner: Package iptables is not installed, so not removed
<C-O-L-T> it says me this
<C-O-L-T> then why I can not use skype file transger
<C-O-L-T> and gtk-gnutella
<owner> colt check if firestarter is installed
<C-O-L-T> not it is not
<C-O-L-T> but gtk-gnutella says i have a firewall installed
<owner> sudo apt-get uninstall firestarter
<C-O-L-T> owner: what to do
<owner> you should install iptables and firestarter and unblock all the ports
<owner> thats what works for a lot of people
<jariep1_> last night I accidentally pressed a combination of key or keys and a window poped up, and i clicked yes or no, then this morning i booted up and i typed my password to login but when i get to desktop keyboard won't type anymore
<jariep1_> not sure what i did
<jariep1_> no matter what i do the keyboard won't respond
<jariep1_> only works on login
<jariep1_> some sort of accessibility feature of ubuntu
<jariep1_> kubuntu i mean
<jariep1_> kde to be specific
<reon> %^&%^, My whole display basically just went white....wtf
<jariep1_> don't know how to turn it off
<reon> I cannot even see the text here?
<jariep1_> reon, i'm on another machine
<jariep1_> but keyboard is stuck somehow
<jariep1_> keyboard works during login
<jariep1_> but nothing responds once in k desktop
<reon> Hmm, back.
<jariep1_> ok
<seashell11> jariep1_: did you go to Settings > Peripherals > Keyboard and see if there are any settings that are messed up?
<jariep1_> ok just a sec
<orion_fr_24> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<jariep1_> seashell , I think I had slow key active
<jariep1_> slow keys accessibility feature
<jariep1_> just deactivated
<seashell11> jariep1_: yea I did that once too, but I couldn't go look how to change it since I just upgraded to kde 3.5, and that happenes to be one of the things that isn't working right  :-S
<adventureoflink> I got a problem...
<adventureoflink> You know how there's a feature in kde to where you can lock the session and start a new one ?
<adventureoflink> Well, I installed ubuntu, then installed the KDE things
<adventureoflink> I'm running KDE in ubuntu, and I don't see it
<adventureoflink> However, I see the lock session and start a new one option in GNOME
<adventureoflink> well
<adventureoflink> a switch user option in the lock prompt
<seashell11> adventureoflink: are you still using the gnome (gdm) log in manager?
<adventureoflink> seashell11,
<adventureoflink> Yes.
<adventureoflink> Would that be the problem ?
<adventureoflink> <3 gdm though.
<seashell11> yes, if you install and run kdm i think that should fix the problem
<adventureoflink> Ah.
<adventureoflink> well, thanks anyway, seashell11
<EightieK> how do i install ktorrent?
<EightieK> no not ktorrent
<mcsteels> hi how can i change me screen resolution ?? wont let me get it any higher than 680x480
<EightieK> ok
<EightieK> open a konsole
<EightieK> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EightieK> the drivers and all will be there...
<EightieK> also the screen res will be there.
<mcsteels> have tried that and still didnt work
<EightieK> u need to fix it in there
<dark_suic> mcsteels, did you restart x server after changing it?
<EightieK> by selecting the res you want and pressing the space bar
<EightieK> press Ctrl_alt+backspace
<EightieK> lol
<boz> I could use some help installing Icecast.  I've downloaded and unpacked the tar what are the commands to build the application?
<trispace> boz: normally it's ./configure; make; sudo make install
<boz> i got as far as make, and i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mcscruff> boz : ther eshould be a readme, or install text to read :)
<callie> anyone here familiar with the output of the sensors program? i'd like some help interpterting it
<boz> make icecast????
<boz> you guys are great,  thanks for helping me unchain myself from microsoft.  but learning linux is like learning Dutch, LOL
<mcscruff> you still stuck boz?
<boz> yAH
<mcscruff> i'll help ya :)
<EightieK> how do I know what pkgs i have installed?//
<abionnnn> das ist nicht [true]  :P (deutsche, close enough)
<boz> THANKS MCSCUFF
<reon> Why would kded use 90% of my CPU ???
<mcscruff> open terminal
<boz> k
<callie> EightieK, run adept
<mcscruff> boz, then use cd to the unpacked folder
<boz> yup
<callie> EightieK, uncheck the filters to see only installed packages
<mcscruff> now type "./configure"
<mcscruff> it should do some crazy stuff
<boz> ok
<boz> lol ok command not found lol
<boz> ; )
<mcscruff> can you link me to the tar
<mcscruff> and i will have a lil look
<boz> no , i meant i typed ok in the konsole instead of the irc window
<boz> i'm ready for make
<mcscruff> use make :)
<boz> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mcscruff> did the configure run any errors?
<callie> got that EightieK ?
<boz> configure: error: XSLT configuration could not be found
<Jaymac> boz
<Jaymac> sounds like you need to install some tools
<boz> yah jay?
<Jaymac> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mcscruff> have you got things like build-essentail
<boz> can i do that from the icecast folder?
<Jaymac> boz.. from konsole
<boz> yup
<Jaymac> you know about updating ubuntu right?
<Jaymac> apt-get and all that jazz
<boz> a little
<Jaymac> right
<Jaymac> well you need the build-essential package anyway
<boz> i updated through kynaptic yesterday
<callie> FYI boz apt commands can be run from any directory location
<pollomix> how do to larning music mp3
<boz> ok lemme try that
<boz> ***build-essential is already the newest version.
<boz> thanks callie
<boz> i'm learning ; )
<callie> aren't we all ;)
<totem> hola yo quisiera saber como hacer funcionar superkaramba, ya e intentado abrir varios themes y nada
<callie> speak english totem ?
<mcscruff> boz, its only the basic tools u need, i just built it :)
<laga> callie: he wants to know how to get superkaramba to work. and something about themes which don't work o_O
<totem> so so
<totem> callie, sos
<totem> callie, for what
<callie> hello I wanted to know like making work superkaramba, already and tried to open to several themes and nothing
<totem> callie, ok
<mcscruff> boz , run ./configure again and paste the trminal output into here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<totem> but, what can i do?
<totem> callie, why not irc?
<boz> i'm getting a lot of nos. i'll meet you over there
<callie> i was thinking that kopete supported translations but it doesnt
<callie> ok totem, which themes are you trying to use?
<callie> el totem, que los temas usted estn intentando utilizar?
<mcscruff> boz did you paste it into there ? if so whats the link so i can read
<Traumkiste> I just installed kubuntu for the 7th time.  Learning something new every time.   Now I am up and running in KDE. I am ready to mount my old reiserfs partition - (old  /home)  How do I mount a partiton
<boz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/524380
<Traumkiste> please give me a  pointer
<totem> first, i try to open superkaramba then try to open any .theme and enter, but dont work
<callie> Traumkiste, create a mount point . sudo mkdir /media/oldhome or something
<laga> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Traumkiste> thanks callie and laga !
<callie> that link should get you there Traumkiste
<callie> Traumkiste, ist 'dream kiss' auf english? nein?
<boz> Mcscruff i gotta walk around and clear my head BRB, thanks again
<mcscruff> np
<callie> ah nein, kiste ist 'box'
<Traumkiste> lots of stuff to learn, boz ;-)
<Traumkiste> Dreambox
<DjDarkman> hy ,my krusader exits with this eror in the console QLayout "unnamed" added to ListPanel "unnamed", which already has a layout ,can someone help me?
<callie> yah
<Traumkiste> get one :-)
<callie> link me Traumkiste
<conn> does anyone here have intel extreme graphics 2?
<Traumkiste> callie, what does "link me" mean?
<callie> Traumkiste, give me a URL
<DjDarkman> my krusader exits with this eror in the console QLayout "unnamed" added to ListPanel "unnamed", which already has a layout ,can someone help me?
<Traumkiste> ok, doh, one minute
<callie> its cool, your english is much better than my Deutche
<totem> please somebody helpme
<Traumkiste> callie, your Deutsch is pretty good.  Here is the link: http://www.dreamboxnorthamerica.com/
<Traumkiste> that's only one link.  try google "Dreambox, sattelite"
<EightieK> callie no
<strtok> hrm
<strtok> i just installed kubuntu
<strtok> and ethereal is not in the package list
<callie> EightieK, whats up? where are you stuck?
<strtok> is there something i've done wrong?
<sampan> strtok  no, you just need to enable the repos.
<strtok> oh
<strtok> yeah
<strtok> i found the ubuntu guide
<sampan> hehe use the following link from the bot
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<strtok> woo
<strtok> thanks
<sampan> (assuming you're using breezy, that is)
<sampan> sure np
<EightieK> i know its installed i just dunno how to run it
<strtok> yes, i am
<EightieK> there not on the menu.
<strtok> i am very impressed also
<strtok> :P
<callie> EightieK, have you tried restarting x?
<callie> sometimes menus dont update
<callie> alternatly you could run the program from the command line or Konsole
<EightieK> ya
<callie> look at him go!
<boz> OK Back Mcscruff
<mcscruff> check pm
<mcscruff> :)
<boz> i don't see a pm anywhere mcsrcuff
<sampan> mcscruff isn't identified with services so he can't send pm's on freenode
<mcscruff> :O
<sampan> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, totally, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<boz> lol tipt of the day: don't hit the little red x
<mcscruff> identified now
<sampan> sometimes it's the simplest things :D
<mcscruff> boz, you need libxslt1.1 and the dev package
<boz> sudo apt-get libxslt1.1??
<mcscruff> yep or adept
<Tm_T> boz: +install ;)
<mcscruff> sudo apt-get install libxslt1.1
<mcscruff> sudo apt-get install libxslt1-dev
<mcscruff> :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<mcscruff> brb
<tristan> hi all
<tristan> i have a problem, anyone can help?
<tristan> i have installed kubuntu on a laptop and on installing it has recognized my pcmcia wi-fi card
<tristan> but when i have restarted i hasn't
<tristan> any idea?
<boz> ok done.  and when i run ./config again i get this : configure: error: must have Ogg Vorbis v1.0 or above installed
<Aapzak> anyone using a rt2500 pcmcia card?
<DjDarkman> why do i get errors like this ? W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_breezy-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)] 
<owner> djdarkman, those backports repos must be down
<owner> you can comment it out with # in sources.list
<DjDarkman> and can someone help me with a serious krusader bug?
<owner> go ahead
<DjDarkman> when i go to /home/djdarkman/ it exits with an error
<DjDarkman> it never done this before
<owner> thats weird
<owner> can you cd to /home/djdarkman
<tristan> any idea about the wi-fi matter?
<DjDarkman> owner: i can access it with anything
<DjDarkman> only krusader exits
<owner> try running krusader from a terminal
<owner> and see what error message it prints out
<owner> in term
<DjDarkman> ohhh i think i found the problem owner do you know where can i do a detaild bug report?
<keherman> ANyone know why Konqueror crashes when I save my password into my KDE wallet?
<keherman> this must be a common bug
<owner> djdarkman, ubuntu bugzilla?
<owner> ive never filed any bugs lol
<owner> !bugzilla
<ubotu> Ubuntu's bugzilla ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ) is now closed to new bugs.  The new bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<gamma> dapper is quite broken
* gamma installs breezy again until dapper is stable
<owner> lol gamma
<gamma> can't get ndiswrapper or nvidia working and adept just doesn't want to not crash
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I have a problem with a pendrive
<feistel> when I plug them, Kubuntu mount correctly in /media/KINGSTON
<feistel> but konqueror can't show the content, because try to look in media:/ , and not in /media/KINGSTON
<feistel> any suggest?
<dark_suic> mmm u tried writing /media/KINGSTON in konqueror instead of other things? it should work O__o
<sampan> feistal, many people seem to have that bug (/media is empty in konq).  so far as i've seen in this channel, there is no fix for it.  but you should be able to navigate manually to /media/KINGSTON/ in konq still
<conn> hi, does anyone know where a lof of the exact text that the splash screen shows can be found?
<conn> *log
<sampan> konq always auto-opens to an empty /media for me ... but my usb drives are actually still mounted and accessible if i use regular file manager mode
<feistel> I have 2 PCs with Kubuntu
<feistel> I the firts I plug the pendrive, Kubuntu mount and konq show the content
<feistel> I the second, I plug the pendrive, Kubuntu mount but konq don't show the content
<sampan> feistel, yep. it's a bug that only seems to affect some people/systems.  for some people it works flawlessly, for others it doesn't.
<feistel> I have the same version of kubuntu
<feistel> whyyy??
<sampan> you'd have to ask the developers
<sampan> or look on the bug reports ... it's such a minor thing (to me) that i've never bothered to do so.
<feistel> ok thanks!
<boz> ***checking for libogg... not found   checking for libvorbis... not found*** can anyone help for the aptget command for these libs?
<mcscruff> back
<mcscruff> boz, did it compile?
<boz> mcscruff now i get this: configure: error: must have Ogg Vorbis v1.0 or above installed
<mcscruff> hehehe, have you not got the codecs?
<boz> lol evidentally not
<mcscruff> to ge tthem i used a program called aitomatrix , it can install dvd , ogg vorbis and mp3 , avi codecs
<boz> can i get them through kynaptic?
<mcscruff> nope
<mcscruff> well u can
<mcscruff> but you need to add a line to sources.list
<sampan> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, it breaks security guidelines. In short: You should not use it! !easyubuntu is a safer alternative, however it is much better to simply read documentation
<mcscruff> i like automatrix :)
<sampan> lots of busted boxes from automatix ... use easybuntu instead
<Xemanth^^> i like matrix
<boz> i used automatix the other day. should i run it again???
<sampan> *shrug*  just because you guys got lucky, doesn't make it safe or advisable -- lots of people have had to do lots of repair (or even full reinstalls) because of automatix
<boz> i don't want to get into the politics i just want to get icecast up and running! lol
<mcscruff> it did break one of my kde packages
<sampan> rather than spend days finding all the crap it busted on my box, i just saved time and did a full reinstall
<mcscruff> boz, find the program easyubuntu and install them :)
<boz> k thanks
<sampan> easybuntu has a channel --and they're usually very helpful
<keherman> how do I set the desktop clock to 12 hour mode from 24 hour mode?
<dark_suic> how can i send reports about dapper?
<dark_suic> wops, seen it, nevermind
<eidolon> hey folks i s something up with the kubuntu mirrors?
<eidolon> apt-get update / apt-get upgrade is getting me 404 errors.
<eidolon> Errhttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libasound2 1.0.10-2ubuntu1
<eidolon>   404 Not Found
<pollox> hi
<pollox> where is /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf on kubuntu ?
<sampan> eidolon  breezy mirrors seem fine to me (just did apt-get update) -- maybe dapper repos are being updated and so are temporarily unavailable?
<eidolon> i suppose... i'll give it a bit and try again.
<eidolon> but nothing 'known' atm?
<sampan> not that i've seen in here -- but maybe the MOTUs and devs "know"
<Xemanth^^> to what file should I put all my files which I want to run in boot? like wlan config...
<EightiesK> ne1 know how to make the kmenu open by pressing the win key?
<DJ_Mer1> can someone help me?
<DJ_Mer1> okay.....
<sampan> eightiesk  if you do kdesu kcontrol ... then select region and accessibility ... then keyboard shortcuts and/or khotkeys, you should be able to set that there (somehow) -- might take some playing around on your part
<sampan> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<DJ_Mer1> i am trying to run shoutcast from a remote location... ./sc_serv... but if i close the terminal window when i am done, it shuts down the server
<EightiesK> i thought with katapult
<DJ_Mer1> how can i load the server into the background so i can terminate the window?
<EightiesK> sampan, i don't see ne thing :-(
<EightiesK> http://www.pcuniverse.com/product.asp?pid=3356011&m_id=32&srccode=cii_14110944&cpncode=11-5982888-2
<JohnFlux_> heyal
<JohnFlux> Hey all, again
<huhmz> Hello. It seems dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work in dapper, how do I change locales in dapper?
<JohnFlux> How do I set multiple ip's  to a network card ?
<JohnFlux> i remember being able to have  eth0:0  and eth0:1  etc
<JohnFlux> although doing ifconfig eth0:1  up    doesn't work
<JohnFlux> how do I get multiple eth0 interfaces to give seperate ip's to?
<huhmz> johnflux: that should work, try assigning it an ip: ifconfig eth0:1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<JohnFlux> huhmz: ohyeah that does work :)  I just gave up too early
<JohnFlux> huhmz: thanks :)
<DJ_Mer1> perhaps someone will willingly help me now... I am running a shoutcast server. I forgot to turn it on when i left my house, so i am using putty to turn it on. "./sc_serv" will only stay running if the terminal window is left open... how can I set it to run in background so I can close the window
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: you may use screen
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i just dist-upgrade to dapper but it seems my kernel modules don't work anymore
<trappist> rrichie: you'll have to recompile them
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: how do i do that
<rrichie> it is an ubuntu kernel installed with apt-get
<trappist> DJ_Mer1: NOHUP ./sc_serv &
<dark_suic> DJ_Mer1, you could try ./sc_serv &
<trappist> rrichie: what kernel modules are you talking about?
<rrichie> seems most of my usb devices don't work anymore
<rrichie> as if usb-ohci wasn't modprobed
<trappist> DJ_Mer1: or even better, run it in a screen: screen -S shoutcast... then run ./sc_serv... then ctrl-a d to detach, and screen -x shoutcast to reattach later
<trappist> rrichie: is it listed in lsmod?
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: screen is like a terminal you can detach from. but if you want to simply run a program in background its a little bit overkill (especially if you don't need to interface with the programm).
<DJ_Mer1> ahhh
<rrichie> no
<trappist> rrichie: how about `modprobe usb-ohci`?
<rrichie> i've just tried uhci-hcd and it seems better
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: its wanting me to run it as root
<trappist> DJ_Mer1: to run shoutcast as root?  don't do that.
<rrichie> it seems that all the modules i wrote in /etc/modules are not launched
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: like trappist said: don't run programs as root unless you know what you are doing
<trappist> rrichie: this is probably the part where I say "dapper is not even beta, not even alpha, is usually broken, and is totally unsupported."
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: i don't run anything under root
<DJ_Mer1> i figured out what you were talking aobut
<DJ_Mer1> and it looks like its working
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: its working now, thank you
<trispace> DJ_Mer: you're welcome
<rrichie> trappist : is there another way to put the modules i want to be launched at boot ?
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: now i can do that at home too to make it run without an open terminal window right?
<rrichie> yeah resolved
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: if you use screen, yes. First you open a screen, launch the program, detach the screen session, later on you may login and do a screen -r to resume the detached session
<trappist> DJ_Mer1: using screen I run my irc client from home and never close it.  I reattach from work or wherever I am.  it's great :)
<jonatan> hey I need some help, I install a game (sillypoker) and I don't see it anywhere
<sampan> trispace  can you restart X and then still recover your screen session?  (like irssi running in screen -- restart x -- and then recover the screen/irssi session?)
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: if you simply move the program to the background with "&" it gets "earned" by init
<trispace> sampan: sure
<trappist> sampan: yes, the screen session persists unless you kill it, either manually or by rebooting or whatever
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: i've tried that, it doesn't do anything.
<jonatan> can any1 help me?
<sampan> trispace and trappist  neato!  i'd heard something like that -- but nice to know how to do it!  :)  once or twice i've restarted X without killing the screen session and been "horrified" to realize my screen/irssi was still connected, but i dind't know how to recover them
<trappist> jonatan: dpkg -L sillypoker | grep bin
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: i run it as "./sc_serv &" and it doesn't go to background
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: do you have detached it with Ctrl-a d
<DJ_Mer1> no, i've never tried that
<jonatan> do I type that on the termina??
<trispace> sampan: hehe, screen is a handy tool :)
<DJ_Mer1> either way, the way you made me do it trispace is working right now.
<sampan> trispace  learn something new everyday!  :D
<trispace> sampan: yeah, thats what the community is for :)
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: so to re-access my window, i hit control-X
<trappist> sampan: there's a lot more you can do with screen.  for example, you can have several things going on on other screens, have multiuser screens with more than one client attached, etc.  it's pretty much the coolest app ever written.
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,what do i have to install to be able to also use gnome with kubuntu?
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: with screen?
<trappist> DJ_Mer1: screen -x
<jonatan> trappist: how do I run the program?
<DJ_Mer1> oh okay
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: and there it is!!! lol
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: i love you :-D
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: :)
<sampan> trappist, sounds like i should do some man reading -- very nifty!  :D
<trappist> jonatan: my first guess would be to run 'sillypoker' from the command line, but the results of the dpkg command would tell you for sure
<jonatan> roger
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: the entire reason i converted to linux was stability and out-of-location access to it.
<jonatan> how do I run it from the command line?
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: after 3 weeks i've gotten pretty good.
<trispace> sampan: read the screen manual and you'll be excited :)
<jonatan> how do I run it from the command line?
<trispace> DJ_Mer1: nice to hear that linux suits you :)
<trappist> sampan: I run an irc client (with bitlbee) in one window, mutt in another, and I have shells in other windows, so I just ctrl-a (window #) to move around, and do all my work and play in one place
<DJ_Mer1> trispace: it always has
<trispace> trappist: somebody says: its like X for the console :)
<trappist> trispace: what I'd rather see is screen for X :)
<trispace> trappist: well, ratpoison is close to that
<trappist> meh.  sorta.
<trappist> and if you run Eterm (as all the cool guys do) you can use Escreen to get nice clicky buttons for all the screen operations
<rrichie> *so i'm under with dapper and kde 3.5.1 and it works quite well except some little problems with kernel modules
<trispace> trappist: but the drawback with x applications is that WMs like ratpoison or wmii are not able to handle each application properly, in this case console applications are way easier to setup with screen
<trispace> btw: sorry for my horrible english
<laga> your english is excellent :)
<trappist> trispace: I'm talking about something where I can just attach to an X session the way I'd attach to a screen session remotely, without having to use some horrible protocol like vnc and where I can have an arbitrary number of desktop-like sessions that I can easily switch among
<trispace> laga: nah :)
<trappist> trispace: it's better than most of the native speakers in here :)
<sampan> trappist, that's very very cool... definitely man pages time for me
<trispace> trappist: yeah, i know what you mean. I don't know if NX or stuff like that are going in this direction
<trappist> sampan: the man page is great, but doesn't really do it justice.  find a nice screen howto on google.
<boz> mcscruff?  i found the ogg and vorbis codecs and downloaded them to my home folder where do i need to compile these at now?
<boz> oops hes not here... Callie
<callie> whats up boz ?
<boz> where should i put the libogg and libvorbis files at?
<trispace> sampan: hint: look out for some nice "caption always" settings :)
<callie> boz, why are you not using adept?
<boz> i couldn't find them in adept? maybe i'm not looking in the right plasce
<callie> boz you need to most likely update your apt.sources file
<callie> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<callie> !apt.sources
<ubotu> callie: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<callie> lol
<boz> lmao
<callie> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<boz> k thanks again off i go.......
<callie> check those out boz learning how to set up adept will save you alot of bother in the end
<boz> too late, lol
<callie> know the feeling, keep at it though
<boz> i'm already bothered
<boz> thaNKS AGAIN!
<callie> where you from boz?
<boz> Kansas does that make a difference, lol
<callie> not really
<boz> whewww
<boz> ; )
<callie> 'we're off to see the wizard' la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<boz> yah i feel like an oompha lumpa
<callie> thats a different film boz
<callie> lol
<callie> Dorothy in the wizard of oz was from Kansas, thats why i thought of it
<boz> wow humboldt is where i'm from
<laptop> im using kubuntu 5.10 breezy and i need help with the madwifi installation, i already followed the wiki with no luck, can someone please help
<boz> yah i follow ... just ghot the little feller confused...
<callie> ehehee
<callie> is that apt.sources list stuff making sense
<callie> ?
<boz> yah i was using kynaptic before but adept seems easier
<callie> oh yeah
<callie> they both do the same thing
<callie> but adept is a bit more simplified
<callie> which is good enough for me
<callie> anyway i got some tidying up to do and some laundry! fun! msg me if ya need a hand
<boz> alot easier than banging my head on the konsole.  I'd like to have a dollar for everytime i've type config instead of configure
<boz> thanks callie i appreciate the help
<rrichie> re all
<rrichie> Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<rrichie> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<rrichie> installed correctly.
<rrichie> when i try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it says
<hDp`> et.Merc NoW NoW
<laptop> im using kubuntu 5.10 breezy and i need help with the madwifi installation, i already followed the wiki with no luck, can someone please help
<ilba7r> laptop do you need an ndiswrapper
<laptop> no its an atheros cipset
<ilba7r> or is your card natively supported
<ilba7r> !atheros
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ilba7r
<ilba7r> i think there was something on the forums on atheros
<laptop> natively, im pretty sure, the card came with a home-made cd with the drivers but im not sure how to use it
<ilba7r> laptop, i remember that atheros need a special setup i seen it on the forums. you might check there
<ilba7r> for wifi i would recommend networkmanager
<ilba7r> works perfectly here
<ilba7r> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ilba7r> says here work out of the box no tweeking needed. Sorry can not help you laptop
<laptop> that list says it "just works" :\ thx anyways
<halibut> I have a harddrive and when I right click on the files on the drive and select properties it says 20GB, but when I look at the drive in GParted it says 30GB is used?! THere are no hidden files, why is this?
<callie> how goes it boz?
<ilba7r> :)
<callie> ahuman01, he left
<callie> gah
<callie> too used to always hitting tab
<keherman> there is a bug with Konqueror and the wallet when saving passwords!
<keherman> http://www.arkania.org/~benzer/index.php?p=166&c=1
<keherman> i rant into it in latest Kubuntu, but is there afix?
<callie> yeah, dont use the wallet
<keherman> callie, but i have this lab setup for 300+ users!
<callie> eeek
<keherman> callie, how can i make sure they dont run into that problem?
<keherman> they will all be using Kubuntu
<callie> disable the wallet?
<keherman> callie, yes, or make sure the users dont encounter the bug?
<callie> surely disabling that would be the surest way of acomplishing that?
<keherman> callie, how to disable it globally for all users?
<callie> remove it
<keherman> callie, what is the package?
<callie> sudo apt get remove kwalletmanager
<keherman> callie, youre a genius!
<callie> sudo apt-get remove kwalletmanager
<keherman> callie, does everyone hate the wallet or something?
<callie> i just dont trust it
<callie> eggs in one basket
<keherman> :-)
<callie> i dont even use a wallet in real life
<callie> for the very same reason
<keherman> lol
<callie> you're a teacher keherman ?
<keherman> callie, no :-)  student
<keherman> callie, you whois me?
<callie> nope
<callie> but your host is a give away
<keherman> hehe
<callie> university of massachusettes?
<keherman> yea
<keherman> OpenDocument all the way!
<callie> excuse the spelling, im a brit
<callie> so what you going to be doing with kubuntu? or just using it for general desktop stuff?
<keherman> callie, apt wont let me just remove onlt the kwalletmanager -- it wants to remove all of kubuntu-desktop as well?~?~?~
<callie> ah
<keherman> callie, we have a lab with 300+ users
<keherman> they will be using the *buntu tools
<keherman> we have kde, gnome, xfce, fluxbox, and wmaker on here
<Sokzero> Hello
<callie> perhaps it would be best to remove kubuntu dektop and build your own kde environment, minus the kwallet
<keherman> callie, so how can i just get rid of kwalletmanager?
<Sokzero> I've installed the server version of Ubuntu and now i would like to install Kubuntu, but it wont work.
<keherman> callie, too late for that!
<callie> not really
<callie> wouldnt take long
<keherman> callie, i have this image pristine to the lab environment -- but only has the konq bug to fix!
<keherman> callie, there are many other custom packages isntalled as well, so it would take a while
<callie> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<keherman> callie, of course, but building it now, and then keeping it updated will be much effort
<Sokzero> I think its my internet, i linked my Ubuntu Pc to my Windows Pc by Cross-Cable and static ip's. But that wont work
<Sokzero> So hoe do i change static to DHCP without installing Ubuntu agian?
<Sokzero> And than i mean in a shell or however you call it, because i have no graphics now
<callie> keherman, http://lists.csociety.org/pipermail/kde-freebsd/2003-December/006389.html
<LoneCanuk> hey - are there any wireless gurus in here that would like to spare a few min to help a linux newby set up his usb WLAN card?  (Its the d-link USB wifi reciever)
<callie> thats all i can come up with keherman, you may be able to scipt something to alter everyones configs to do that too
<reon> Help, my sound no longer works
<LoneCanuk> I been trying to read up so I wouldnt have to ask, but a lot of stuff is way to technical for me.  I did manage to install the ndiswrapper and the drivers with help from some kind folks in another linux room.  The problem Im facing is, my hardware does not show up in the network-admin.  I only see the ethernet and modem hardware.
<reon> LoneCanuk, go to Ubuntuforums Networking section and search for post by Lambert
<reon> also look at his signature for info
<LoneCanuk> recon:  thanks, i will do that right now
<LoneCanuk> :)
<callie> good luck keherman
<sven-tek> in what paket is kcompmgr?
<callie> sven-tek, man kcompmgr
<sven-tek> i dont have it
<callie> !kcompmgr
<ubotu> callie: I haven't a clue
<keherman> callie, thanks for the advice
<callie> no worries
<callie> right im off for a bit
<sorush20> guys I'm unable to access root at the system settings any idea/s the options in file sharing are not active even whn I type in the root password?
<laptop> when i type iwconfig, kubuntu wont even see my card (ath0) why?
<laptop> it just l0, eth0, and sit0 (no wireless extentions)
<sorush20> laptop: try iwconfig for wireless card? what is the make of your card anyways?
<dark_suic> sorush20, try kdesu systemsettings
<sorush20> you need to install it via ndiswrapper
<sorush20> dark_suic: I did that no use
<laptop> proxim 8470-WD atheros
<dark_suic> sorush20, then try kdesu kcontrol
<dark_suic> i don't like system settings at all :P
<dark_suic> i prefer kcontrol
<laptop> iwcongif says the same
<laptop> *iwconfig
<vge> kcontrol powns
<meple> hello  folks. I just installed Kubuntu for the first time and Im a little confused
<meple> installer didnt let me choose root password
<vge> there is none
<meple> so what is it by defualt?
<meple> oh
<meple> no that doesnt work
<meple> if I do: su
<laptop> i tried 3 cards from the store, didnt work, so i bought this one online, supposed to work, doesnt :(
<meple> then no pass i says failed
<meple> and I cant reboot the system without being root
<vge> if you really want it "sudo chpasswd root"
<meple> well the thing is the system wont let reboot if Im not root
<meple> so I dont really have a choice
<meple> it tells me I have to be superuser to use the command: shutdown -r now
<vge> use "sudo" in front of the command
<meple> oh I see
<vge> it's like "do as root but dont change to root"
<meple> oh so thats how it works. thx mate
<vge> so basically no changing to root needed
<meple> yeah pretty smart. thx again
<orion_fr_24> I need help to create redirection rule with ipfw
<orion_fr_24> anybody can help me ?
<slow-motion> n8
<reon> Where does KDE keep the volume buttom ?
<Stele> question - how do i download/install a specific version of the kernel linux-headers for a specific kernel version, from the commandline?
<Skrot> Stele: apt-get install linux-headers-<yourversion>
<Stele> thanks
<Skrot> apt-cache search linux-headers-<yourversion> to see which are avalible
<Skrot> (e.g apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.15)
<sorush20> unable to start file sharing any idea/s I still can't get the buttons in kcontrol or systemsetting to become active for file sharing.
<reon> not to worry, found the applet
<Tm_T> sorush20: what filesharing
<vge> reon: name of that applett?
<reon> vge, sound mixer
<Tm_T> kmixer is just fine
<reon> Tm_T, my laptop is different and just has a volume icon
<orion_fr_24> I need help to create redirection rule with ipfw
<orion_fr_24> !ipfw
<ubotu> orion_fr_24: Do they come in packets of five?
<dark_suic> what kind of help, orion_fr_24
<dark_suic> what kind of redirection u need?
#kubuntu 2006-02-01
<laptop> when i type iwconfig, kubuntu wont even see my card (ath0) why?
<dbglt> hi again everyone :)
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: redirect port 22 from on machine to another one on a different network
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> hang on a sec... a friend in another channel just told us he had gotten the rule to make just that
<dark_suic> wops, he's just quit and hasn't told anything, although i asked U__U
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: but on mac os x (router) only has ipfw to route so can t use any software
<dark_suic> sorry
<dark_suic> but
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> then it will be quite hard...
<dark_suic> is there any macosx channel over here?
<dark_suic> you may ask there
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: computing is not only meant to b EZ ;)
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> yeah, i know :P
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: mac user are geek on command line
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: so dont know anything about that i already tried
<dark_suic> ok...
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: and ipfw is a unix stuff so i give it a try here
<cold> anyone know the location of ethernet devices located on ubuntu ?
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic:  lol
<dark_suic> you may try at #debian
<orion_fr_24> dark_suic: thx i ll try
<dark_suic> there are quite a few command-line geeks there too :P
<dark_suic> cold, what do you mean?
<meple> anyone know why I have to run X with VESA driver?
<meple> my card is a geforce6800
<meple> cant use the NV driver
<dark_suic> meple, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dark_suic> that works for installing nvidia drivers
<dark_suic> (after that restart x server with ctrl
<dark_suic> ctrl + alt + backspace after closing session)
<meple> oh ok thank you
<brandon> My first time on irc w/ Linux :D
<kurruption> is it possible to somehow convert from ubuntu to kubuntu? other than deleting the current partition then installing kubuntu
<brandon> I'm very new to linux and tried a few diff. distros. Kubuntu is awesome. It works great on my Averatec 3250 laptop.
<dark_suic> kurruption, yes
<dark_suic> kurruption, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brandon> how would i install a program not in apt? I belive that dpkg is involved but that's about it.
<brandon> i tried make install but that didn't work.
<conn> brandon: dpkg -i package-name
<dark_suic> brandon, if the program is .deb, then dpkg -i (nameoftheprogram).deb
<dark_suic> if it's not .deb, then it may be quite difficult
<brandon> it's not a deb
<brandon> the file is aircrack. it's a .tar.gz
<dark_suic> brandon, what program u want to install?
<dark_suic> aircrack...
<dark_suic> hang on a sec
<brandon> thx
<dark_suic> well, i can assure you you can install it via apt-get
<dark_suic> if you want
<brandon> apt-get, ok, i'll have to read up on that.
<dark_suic> brandon, try adept
<dark_suic> in adept, file->manage repositories
<dark_suic> search for lines starting with #deb
<Stele> Skrot - i'm getting "404 not found" errors when I try to apt-get those headers
<Skrot> Stele: apt-get update
<dark_suic> right click -> enable
<brandon> yeah, i've looked at adept, it's great
<dark_suic> then back to the main window, fetch updates, and there should be aircrack
<Stele> ah now it is doing something
<Stele> yay - thanks!
<Skrot> No problem :)
<brandon> right on! it's there. thank you so much
<laptop> i have a wireless problem, when i try to install the drivers i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7662
<brandon> after it installs the pagage it places them in /usr/sbin. is it save to moves these files?
<brandon> Kubuntu is great, this channel is very helpful. Thank you dark_suic.
<Stele> im having weird display problems with my NV drivers
<Stele> Im getting a black screen at top and white screen at bottom
<Stele> and no X
<LaserJock> ok, maybe this is a stupid question but in Synaptic I see kvirc and kvirc2. What's the difference?
<cold> dark_suic i can't locate /dev/eth0 on ubuntu so I guess its in a different place, where is it ?
<dark_suic> i'm trying
<cold> anyone know the location of a ethernet device on ubuntu ??
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> he probado el find
<dark_suic> wops
<dark_suic> sorry
<dark_suic> i've tried to find it
<dark_suic> and located in
<dark_suic>  /sys/class/net
<dark_suic> don't know if it's what you're looking for
<cold> ahh thanks
<cold> it helped
<cold> i found it
<dark_suic> it's also in some /proc but won't think they'd matter
<dark_suic> ok :)
<laptop> how would i get a kernel header?
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(your kernel version)
<laptop> k thx
<Stele> any NVIDIA driver experts around here?
<_martin> haha kopete crashes everytime I send a msg over ICQ
<Stele> how can I update all my packages (including my kernel) from a shell? some apt-get command?
<meple> is this a common problem?
<laptop>  i have a wireless problem, when i try to install the drivers i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7662
<meple> Kopete crashing as soon as you send a message to someone
<dark_suic> Stele, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stele> i did "apt-get upgrade" and it seems to be doing it
<Stele> whats the diff between that and "dist-upgrade"?
<dark_suic> meple, it doesn't happen here...
<Stele> something is horribly wrong with my nvidia driver and Im hoping an update will fix it
<dark_suic> well, the diference is that dist-upgrade resolves dependencies and upgrade (it's supposed) that just updates your packages
<Stele> a
<Stele> ah
<dark_suic> what happens to your nvidia drivers?
<Stele> i will try that
<Stele> well i got the latest NV driver to install, but when I start kdm, i get a blank screen, with a cursor bar in the top-left corner, and a white filled area at bottom
<Stele> and the entire dispay hangs
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> you got the nv driver from the nvidia webpage?
<Stele> yeah
<Stele> the latest 81 something
<Stele> i needed to update my kernel-includes from -9 to -10 for some reason
<dark_suic> well, i told meple some minutes ago how to install the official driver from ubuntu directly :P
<Stele> oh - that would be "nice" :)
<Stele> i missed that
<dark_suic> try
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Stele> yeah saw that
<dark_suic> that should work, but if you installed the other drivers it may not work...
<Stele> will try that after i update
<Stele> does that have an updated xorg.conf too?
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> nvidia-glx-config enable updates your xorg.conf :)
<Stele> i think what happened is it is updating the kubuntu driver package over the old nvidia driver which I manually installed
<Stele> that must have happened in the past few weeks, automatically
<meple> sudo apt-get update. does this update all the programs on your system?
<dark_suic> don't know, but the kubuntu package isn't so new...
<dark_suic> no meple
<Red_Herring> hi
<dark_suic> apt-get update updates the list of the packages you have avaible
<Stele> i believe it updates the list of available packages
<dark_suic> apt-get upgrade is what updates your packages in the system
<Stele> er, yeah
<meple> dark_suic: oh I see, thanks
<meple> hm the servers apt connects to are pretty fast =)
<meple> get about 5mb/sec. not bad
<Xemanth^^> lol
<Xemanth^^> thats not bad :)
<Stele> any photographers here?
<Xemanth^^> any niinist fans here ?
<Red_Herring> not me
<vge> ill gonna vote him
<vge> not a fan, but protestvote
<Red_Herring> what?
* Red_Herring is confused
<vge> finnish president elections
<Xemanth^^> vge: yeah :) good :> i already voted him
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> you guys live in finland?
<Xemanth^^> I do
<Red_Herring> whoah, where does everyone here live?
<Xemanth^^> Sauli Niinist is workers president
<vge> i guess all over the world really ;)
<Red_Herring> suburb of chicago
<Xemanth^^> *
<vge> Xemanth^^:  dont over do it
<Xemanth^^> haha :)
<Red_Herring> im pissed that we elected an idiot here
<Red_Herring> sorry that we are gonna ruin the world
<vge> again ;)
* Red_Herring is soooooooooo sorry
<Red_Herring> but i cant be held accountable, i voted for kerry
<Red_Herring> how much do you guys follow politics over there?
<Xemanth^^> vge:  at least he isnt communist lesbian :D
<Red_Herring> and how much do you guys take notice of the politics in america?
<rbarros> how can i disable konqueror from trying to invoke the kwallet manager app?
<vge> Red_Herring: well finland is kinda small country, so we follow the globe pretty mutch
<Red_Herring> hmm, interesting
<Xemanth^^> rbarros: by disabling kwallet
<Red_Herring> the world according to america goes 50 miles around the shore
<dark_suic> same that finland happens here, in spain...
<Red_Herring> i dont, but generally we hate canadians, immigrants, jews, aribs, anything else thats not red white and blue
<Xemanth^^> vge: mini usa... haha ;)
<Red_Herring> it sickens me
<Red_Herring> fucking sickens me
<dark_suic> we're pretty small (although enough space for millions of idiots too) so we listen a lot to our american "friends"
<Red_Herring> freinds?
<Red_Herring> im sorry
<dark_suic> yeah, u heard our governments and yours
<Xemanth^^> well we here hate black people and especially arabs
<dark_suic> we are "friends"
<dark_suic> lol
<Xemanth^^> at least me
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: well,
<Xemanth^^> i don't want them here
<Red_Herring> no one in america cares about finland
<Red_Herring> i say no one
<Red_Herring> as in generrally
<dark_suic> i supose, but i'm from spain XD
<Red_Herring> i didnt know there was an election
<dark_suic> i was talking about spain :P
<Red_Herring> bbc is the closest to "global" we get here
<dark_suic> xD
<dark_suic> i understand :P
<Stele> Red_Herring you are being very generalizing
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: it applies to every country
<Stele> I'm American I love the rest of the world
<Red_Herring> Stele: true
<Riddell> Xemanth^^: enough of that please
<Xemanth^^> one work 'friend' here who is from iraq, he is arab... he said that he wants to sleep with my gf and he wants to pay for me about it.... thats sick
<Stele> I've been to 20 countries or so
<Red_Herring> but you are overestimating the intelligence of america
<Stele> I'd LOVE to visit Finland some day :)
<Red_Herring> just think:
<Red_Herring> the average intelligence
<Stele> no - most Americans are pretty dumb - I'll give you that
<Xemanth^^> and that was work friend
<Red_Herring> and then it hits you that HALF OF THE WORLD is stupider than they are
<Riddell> Xemanth^^: you're off topic and likely to be kicked
<Stele> sorry Riddell
<Xemanth^^> well people talk here alot off topic and gets no kick
<dark_suic> but i think it was a bit TOO offtopic
<Xemanth^^> sry
<Stele> heh
<Red_Herring> im sorry, but the christians here that CONSTANTLY complain about how they are ignored and the minorety, when they HAPPEN to have all 42 prez and almost every other politician, wow, i hope this wont get me kicked
<Stele> er...
<Red_Herring> was typing that up when you were talking there
<Stele> im guessing that this channel is fairly mixed for countries
<dark_suic> yeah
<Jason> Hey guys - I've recently installed kubuntu from ubuntu and want to switch my default from gdm to kdm.  Where would I go about doing that?
<dark_suic> there are country-kubuntu-channels
<Stele> maybe 40% US and 60% other countries?
<Red_Herring> Jason: easy
<Stele> wow
<dark_suic> jason
<Red_Herring> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Jason> awesome
<Jason> thanks
<dark_suic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm would do it
<Red_Herring> sudo 'd that is
<Jason> (I figured) :-P
<Red_Herring> tell me if that works, i havent tried it
<dark_suic> welll.....
<Jason> yup.
<dark_suic> it could work too
<Jason> Did.
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<dark_suic> lol
<Red_Herring> not smart
<Jason> bbl, rebooting.
<meple> what is synaptic?
<Stele> sudo apt-get remove all?
<Stele> does that work?
<Stele> :
<Stele> :)
<raphink> good question
<raphink> ;)
<Red_Herring> or we could get someone here running windows
<Stele> im running windows right now
<Stele> what you need?
<dark_suic> Stele, try with -s
<Stele> :)
<Red_Herring> and tell them "deltree -a c:*"
<Stele> heh
<Stele> no thanks
<Red_Herring> its TOO easy that way
<dark_suic> meple, synaptic is for gnome what adept is for kubuntu (more or less)
<meple> oh
<Red_Herring> except synaptic is, in my opinion, much nicer and easyer to use than adept
<dark_suic> well, i've heard of people falling in the "joke" of rm -rf /
<meple> like a graphical frontend ?
<Red_Herring> yup
<meple> or smth like that
<meple> ah
<dark_suic> i think the same, Red_Herring
<dark_suic> but adept is too new, let it take on a few versions... and it will be even better than synaptic :D
<Red_Herring> i always install ubuntu w/ kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> its no different
<Red_Herring> but i get synaptic
<dark_suic> lol
<Red_Herring> plus, gnome is a nice backup
<dark_suic> i prefer installing kubuntu and then synaptic :P
<Red_Herring> it looks like krap
<Red_Herring> but w/ a NEW 20gb hard drive
<dark_suic> completely agree with that :P
<Red_Herring> i can afford to do that :-)
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> loool
<Red_Herring> sorry, for a while there i was stuck with a 4gb one
<Red_Herring> with 1gb of it swap
<dark_suic> i'd better won't say that i have almost 500 gb .... :P
<Red_Herring> i have 280GB on my desktop
<Red_Herring> but on a laptop...
<Red_Herring> its much harder to get hard drives
<Red_Herring> i just wish they had more IDE slots
<dark_suic> :P
<Red_Herring> yup
<dark_suic> well, i still have problems with kubuntu in my laptop
<dark_suic> its impossible to get network running on it
<Red_Herring> really?
<dark_suic> it doesn't even get dhcp connected directly to the modem...
<meple> whats a good ICQ client for linux ? (kopete just crashes)
<Knowerrors> I need help getting my dvd drive dma settings to stick, I followed the advice here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29, still turns off after reboot, help please
<Red_Herring> i "got" a nice wireless card
<Red_Herring> and it works FINE
<dark_suic> meple, if kopete doesn't work just try gaim...
<meple> gaim gotcha. thx
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, the wireless could work, i don't know, but i have no wireless connection... no one has it even near my home U__U
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> that sucks
<dark_suic> now i have debian installed because there the network works
<Red_Herring> my neighborhood has all the flashy wireless things
<dark_suic> but when i got the wifi working, the ethernet card got "broken"
<dark_suic> and now i don't have network again :P
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<dark_suic> i would like to have wireless things around me...
<Red_Herring> for some reason my ethernet card only works with my old router
<Red_Herring> it was wierd
<Red_Herring> so now i use it as a gateway to the router
<Red_Herring> and everything works fine
<dark_suic> well, i don't have a router, or better said, MY computer is the router :P
<dark_suic> ethernet worked until i configured the wifi connection
<dark_suic> then it stopped working
<Red_Herring> are there any other computers on the network?
<dark_suic> it's like internet was trying to go just through the wireless
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> and can't ping them
<Red_Herring> wow, that sounds complex
<dark_suic> yeah
<dark_suic> i still don't understand what could have happened
<Red_Herring> wow, yad think my parents would notice that im using the interenet, after they explicitly told me not to
<Red_Herring> concidering ive been sitting on my couch with my laptop
<Red_Herring> with noises and all
<dark_suic> :P
<Red_Herring> for like 2 hours
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> now i'm waiting for final dapper to appear, to see if it has better support for the laptop
<dark_suic> i prefer kubuntu for non-server machines but debian for server, although now i'm completely the opposite (kubuntu as server and debian as client)
<Red_Herring> same here, i have a debian server
<Red_Herring> i like it
<Red_Herring> but i really like kubuntu's support for my laptop
<Red_Herring> its easily better than any other distro out there
<Red_Herring> hibrinate, standby, etc.
<Red_Herring> they all work
<Red_Herring> speedstepping
<Red_Herring> etc.
<dark_suic> hibernate on kde?
<dark_suic> it works?
<Red_Herring> well.... for my ACPI
<dark_suic> some friends of mine asked me how to do it :P
<Red_Herring> i just use klaptop
<dark_suic> ok, i will tell them :P
<Red_Herring> and i enabled the linux support for hibrenating
<Red_Herring> and it works
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> i gotta eat
<E-Train> anyone one have any advice for un packing rar files
<dark_suic> ok :)
<dark_suic> E-Train, install unrar-nonfree
<E-Train> do you have to pay for it?
<dark_suic> no
<dark_suic> it should be on universe i think
<Red_Herring> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<E-Train> what does non free mean
<E-Train> ?
<E-Train> yea i see it here in adept
<Red_Herring> its not open source
<Red_Herring> thats all
<Red_Herring> its still free as in free beer
<Red_Herring> just not as in freedom
<dark_suic> it means that it doesn't have a free license although it may be free (no need to pay)
<dark_suic> :P
<E-Train> right on
<E-Train> Dark - Score, It workd
<E-Train> i am no un-rar'ing
<E-Train> ~now
<Knowerrors> I don't think my hdparm is running at boot, can someone help with this?  need it to turn on dma for dvd drive
<dark_suic> knowerrors, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<dark_suic> and there uncomment the lines for the devices you want to activate dma :)
<Knowerrors> already did that :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, i lose the ark entries in the contextual menu (right clisk)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> click*, do you know how i can repristinate it?
<dark_suic> i've lost them too :S, i've just realized...
<Knowerrors> Tallia1Kubuntu: that can happen if you opened Konq in webbrowser mode, and then went to a local location
<Knowerrors> to file browse
<Knowerrors> try closing it and reopen as filebrows mode
<dark_suic> Knowerrors, that doesn't work
<Knowerrors> hmm, wonder how you guys lost it, mine is fine
<dark_suic> well, i've seen that it works on some folders but doesn't work on others (just tried)
<dark_suic> ...
<dark_suic> i know what happened to me
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> i did some changes to konqueror's properties
<dark_suic> kde in general
<dark_suic> but hadn't still restarted konqueror
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it happened on the desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am not in a file browser
<dark_suic> ...
<dark_suic> Tallia1Kubuntu, the desktop is some kind of file browser ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? so what should i do?
<dark_suic> open ark
<dark_suic> go to options
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't, the last thing that i did was a deb reconfigure on all the packages
<dark_suic> and check if "activate konqueror integration (or something like that)" is activated
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's a problem ther
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it tells me taht the plugin is off
<dark_suic> well, then activate it....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Service Manager - Kcontrol?
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> what exact plug-in is off?
<dark_suic> when does the error appear?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nono, it tells me it is not installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i misread
<dark_suic> what is not installed?
<dark_suic> ark?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok done..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no konq-plugins
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx a lots
<laptop> how do i get into the system setting as root?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<dark_suic> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> laptop: using kde?
<laptop> yes
<dark_suic> laptop, kdesu systemsettings
<laptop> thank you
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> did anyone ever experienced problems with the print of multiple pages per sheet?
<dark_suic> don't have a printer at all :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i want to print something sometimes the layout is:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 4 1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 5 2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 6 3
<E-Train> dark - i have another question. i got an external hard drive and a usb 2.0 card. can you give me any advice or point me to some walkthoughs?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is kind of weird..
<dark_suic> e-train
<dark_suic> you have the same things that i have
<dark_suic> you should do this in a terminal:
<Lord_Athur> hi
<dark_suic> ...
<dark_suic> hang on a sec :P
<dark_suic> i don't remember the exact command :p
<dark_suic> sudo addgroup hal disk
<dark_suic> that is
<dark_suic> then sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart && kded
<dark_suic> then when you plug-in the usb devices they should show you a screen asking you what to do with them
<dark_suic> (this has to be done due to a bug)
<dark_suic> if that doesn't work just tell me
<Lord_Athur> I've installed kubuntu hoary on my heard disk, but my other OP (win Xp pro) cannot start up, i'm using grub
<E-Train> dark - do i have to format my drive?
<flipjarg> Hello all, i'm in a bit of trouble is there anyone who could help me?
<dark_suic> E-Train, if it isn't formated you'll have to do
<dark_suic> but if it is you shouldn't
<E-Train> k so it doesnt matter if it is a ntfs or fat32
<flipjarg> Does anyone know if there is a way to get root's user id back to '0' after i've changed it?
<flipjarg> i've tried to go into /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow manually but i cannot write to them now.
<Red_Herring> sorry, thats a very odd one
<flipjarg> yeah i know. i'm on my last string.
<dark_suic> E-Train,
<dark_suic> if it's ntfs you won't be able to write in it
<dark_suic> if it's fat32, no problem, but ntfs is not completely supported.. just read-only
<flipjarg> i guess i'll just go reinstall. i'll have to re-download all of my Phish flac's though. :-(
<dark_suic> flipjarg, you can just save your data
<dark_suic> and reinstall the base system without formatting the drive...
<flipjarg> Really!
<flipjarg> Thank god!
<flipjarg> So just reinstall but don't format on the install?
<dark_suic> that's it...
<dark_suic> although for another time...
<Red_Herring> flipjarg: i dont think that works
<manveru> Red_Herring: why not?
<dark_suic> well, Red_Herring if you install it should just rewrite the files you're installing,  wouldn't it?
<Red_Herring> well, when i tried it
<dark_suic> im not sure about what i'm saying, but it should work... O__o
<Red_Herring> it told me that data was still on teh partition, and it stopped
<flipjarg> It might put them in a different spot on the HD right?
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> that's it
<dark_suic> it's better to make another partition for data... always :p
<flipjarg> Yeah, i should.
<dark_suic> in the case this things happen, you just have to reinstall the base partition with the base system
<flipjarg> that's what i get for keeping stuff on my desktop i guess.
<dark_suic> probably :P
<flipjarg> Glad i came here first, i'll try installing without formating. i'll see what happens.
<flipjarg> Thanks guys. :-)
<dark_suic> nevermind
<dark_suic> well, Red_Herring i understand what you told, but then...
<dark_suic> why is the non-format option still in the installer?
<Red_Herring> because it can also be used to re-install grub
<Red_Herring> which is what i used it for
<dark_suic> ok :P
<fit4lfe> having lots of problems with k3b
<fit4lfe> first I tried k3bsetup2
<fit4lfe> everytime I open it up its blank so I can't set the permissions I have to go into a shell and do it that way
<fit4lfe> it freezes all the time
<fit4lfe> how can I fix these problems ?
<Bicchi> i am running amd64 and i need to run an application that is only available for 32 bits, I heard that if i can use chroot to do so. is this true and what do i need to do?
<fit4lfe> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<fit4lfe> right there bro
<Bicchi> thanks
<Bicchi> one question about chroot and what to do after installing it. Do i need also to install the 32 libraries of kde/gnome if my program uses X.
<admrl>  has anyone installed the new kbfx w/ sphinx
<Lord_Athur> hi all, i've installed kubuntu hoary on my disk, but my other partion (win xp pro) is not booted by grub, the error message says that the file "NTLDR" was not found, windows is not the problem (I tested its integrity), what should I do?
<vge> admrl: i  have kbfx installed, donno about hte sphinx thou
<Red_Herring> Lord_Athur: uuuuuu, is NTLDR there?
<Lord_Athur> yes, it is
<Lord_Athur> Red_Herring, what can the problem be?
<Red_Herring> could be 2 things
<Red_Herring> grub
<Red_Herring> or windows
<Lord_Athur> I verify windows with its install cd
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Lord_Athur> and it's without problem
<dark_suic> well windows is always a problem :P
<Red_Herring> you do any hardware changes w/o updating grub?
<Lord_Athur> i've reinstalled grub several times and nothing changes
<Lord_Athur> Red_Herring, not
<Red_Herring> Lord_Athur: where is windows installed?
<Red_Herring> hda or hdb?
<Lord_Athur> it the first partition(hda1)
<Red_Herring> hmmmmm
<Red_Herring> interesting
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Red_Herring> i wanna say that windows MUST be messed up
<Lord_Athur> it's a terrible problem when the family does not understand linux
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Red_Herring> but since you said it was checked
<Red_Herring> Lord_Athur: im with you there
<Lord_Athur> i copied the file
<Red_Herring> and nothing changed?
<Lord_Athur> Red_Herring, i saw the file on the disk partiotion
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<Lord_Athur> but grub does not see it
<Red_Herring> then it could be grub
<Red_Herring> but grub doesnt control that
<Lord_Athur> do i past the part of the menu.lst file?
<dark_suic> when you install linux with windows installed it tells you about
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Red_Herring> all it does is start a small boot file
<Lord_Athur> do i past the part of the file here?
<Lord_Athur> maybe the problem is there
<Red_Herring> try pasebtin
<Red_Herring> *pastebin
<Red_Herring> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bicchi> i need some help with chroot. i allready read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot but i still got questions. anyone has experience with chroot and amd64
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> its hell
<Red_Herring> i just switched to x86
<Bicchi> so should i bother installing it or it does not work.
<Red_Herring> depends how much ya need it
<Lord_Athur> Red_Herring, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7671
<Bicchi> what do you mean
<Red_Herring> thats an odd one
<Red_Herring> sorry, i gotta run
<dark_suic> i did the same as Red_Herring, Bicchi
<dark_suic> Bicchi, if you're using lots of 32bits programms every day, then switch
<Bicchi> and if i only have one
<dark_suic> if you'd just use a 32 bit program once each week, it would be better to chroot
<Bicchi> ok here is my question
<dark_suic> but think
<dark_suic> that you may need some more programs for 32bits later (wine for example)
<Bicchi> after i follow all those steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot do i need to install kde for 32 bits for my app to work.
<Bicchi> i have a 32 bit linux application that does not exist for amd64
<dark_suic> the same happened to me (cedega and wine)
<dark_suic> and as flash player isn't still developed for 64 bits
<dark_suic> and that sort of things
<dark_suic> i finally left 64 bits and am using now 32 bits...
<Bicchi> well, i do not care for windows applications so wine is not important, but like i said its a 32bit linux application that i need to run
<dark_suic> i don't know if you need to install kde after it...
<dark_suic> just try
<dark_suic> what kind of app is it?
<Bicchi> i do not want to mess up my installation with a lot junk
<Bicchi> www.yamipod.com
<Bicchi> to controll the ipod under linux
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> i don't know how
<dark_suic> but a friend of mine managed to get it working....
<Bicchi> what chroot
<dark_suic> i supose that he will have used something like this
<dark_suic> but...
<dark_suic> no, don't think so
<dark_suic> i will ask him asap, but not before tomorrow
<Bicchi> you mean yamipod on amd64
<mase_> GUYS I NEED URGENT HELP!!
<mase_> my GRUB was removed from MBR!
<mase_> now only windows boots
<dbglt> hi
<dbglt> mase_: do you still have your linux partition?
<mase_> yes
<dark_suic> no Bicchi i mean that he managed to get the ipod working in linux WITHOUT yamipod :P
<dbglt> mase_: have you access to any form of live cd ?
<dbglt> mase_: or download one
<mase_> well i have the install cd
<mase_> kubuntu install cd
<dbglt> does that give you a usable prompt?
<Bicchi> dark_suic: yeah its possible but the current software really sucks
<mase_> i think so
<dark_suic> i don't know at all, (although i may get pissed off because of this, i kind of hate ipods :P)
<dbglt> ok, if you can get to a prompt, mount your kubuntu install to a directory, chroot to that directory, then do grub-install /dev/wherevermyhardrive is
<Bicchi> dark_suic: so i am swiching back to windows when i need to manage the ipod
<igorayeb> Good night anyone can help me plase
<dark_suic> well, you can use vmware ... if it's for 64 bits :P
<dark_suic> you can use vmware to install a windows INTO linux
<Bicchi> dark_suic: is it free
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, like i did
<dbglt> so for me, that's mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3 ; chroot /mnt/hda3 ; grub-install /dev/hda
<dark_suic> Bicchi, emule-free :P not free at all :P
<mase_> ok dbglt
<Bicchi> dark_suic: gotcha
<dark_suic> igorayeb, first ask, then we'll see, we can't know
<Bicchi> dark_suic: does vmware really emulates windows perfectly
<dark_suic> Bicchi, sorry for not being of more help, but when i got my mp3 player the first thing i looked for was linux-compatibility
<igorayeb> dark_suic: Arts send-me a messenger saing my sound is busy and can satart. :(
<dark_suic> Bicchi, it doesn't emulate windows
<dark_suic> it INSTALLS windows
<Bicchi> dark_suic: you were of enought  help thanks
<Bicchi> dark_suic: i have posted on apple's website to support the ogg format. you should do the same.
<dark_suic> igorayeb, it happens every time you boot??? or just tried once?
<igorayeb> every time..
<Bicchi> dark_suic: can i use vmware if i allready have windows installed
<dark_suic> don't like ipod at all, although may think of it if it has ogg support :P
<igorayeb> dark_suic: every time.
<dark_suic> yes, you can, Bicchi you will only need a new partition (i think) for windows, although not sure, just don't know how it works
<dark_suic> igorayeb, i've seen this problem before
<dark_suic> try looking into kcontrol -> sounds
<dark_suic> and looking into there
<dark_suic> it's 4 am and i'm too sleepy to remember, sorry :P
<Bicchi> dark_suic: 4 am ouch
<Bicchi> dark_suic: zombie
<dark_suic> well, not at all, i'm used to it... but still 4 am is 4 am :P
<dbglt> why can I not have the "akode" and the "juk" package installed at the same time?
<Red_Herring> who says you cant?
<dbglt> Red_Herring: apt!
<Red_Herring> apt-get install akode juk
<Red_Herring> does it get some sort of error?
<admrl> ive been trying to use sdl and every time i use it i get this error
<admrl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7672
<admrl> can anyone help
<dbglt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dbglt>   libakode2: Conflicts: akode but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Red_Herring> try aptitude
<dark_suic> in my apt juk depends on akode, dbglt
<Red_Herring> sudo aptitiude install akode juk
<igorayeb> dark_suic:when i gona test hes saing : device: default can be opened for playback (device or resource busy)
<dbglt> Red_Herring: what is aptitude?
<Red_Herring> its a frontend to apt
<Red_Herring> kinda
<dbglt> Red_Herring: same error
<Red_Herring> but it can handle errors like that
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> try installing them separatly?
<dark_suic> igorayeb, the idea is not to test sounds, but to see configurations and try changing anything..
<Lord_Athur> hey all
<dbglt> I think juk wants libakode2... which must overwrite akode
<Red_Herring> hi
<dbglt> Red_Herring: I did. They want to uninstall each other :)
<dark_suic> try to look around kcontrol for seeing anything sound-related
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> i suggest using amarok
<Red_Herring> and forgetting about juk
<dbglt> hah
<dbglt> no
<dbglt> amarok is useless :)
<Red_Herring> ya think so?
<Red_Herring> i find it awesome
<dbglt> I've been using juk for years, does all that I need
<dark_suic> amarok roolz
<dbglt> and looks nice IMHO
<dbglt> *nicer
<dark_suic> :P
<Red_Herring> argueably
<Red_Herring> i think amarok looks much better
<Red_Herring> also, what is akode?
<dbglt> just simple "no bullshit, I'm just a media player"
<dark_suic> yeah, in the end, all is to get used to it
<dbglt> I tag your music! And also play it!
<dbglt> and that's all
<dark_suic> well, amarok is THE media player :P
<dbglt> I don't dance and perform juggling acts and such
<igorayeb> dark_suic: in every configuration hes say busy.. :(
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: no, vlc is THE media player
<dark_suic> then i can't tell you much more :P
<dark_suic> ok, Red_Herring then amarok is THE music player :P
<Red_Herring> if vlc and/or mplayer cant play it, it cant be played
<dark_suic> although i still prefer kaffeine to vlc
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: ok
<dbglt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dbglt>   libakode2: Conflicts: akode but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Red_Herring> we can aggree upon that
<dbglt> eek
<dbglt> aKode is a new multithreaded audio library that provides aRts with plugins to play a variety of formats: Ogg Vorbis, Musepack (MPC), FLAC and Speex. aKode also focuses on performance, and so it means a big enhancement for users runing aRts in non-realtime mode.
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, i've had files that got no sound in mplayer / vlc but played perfectly on kaffeine
<Red_Herring> try and play a .wmv file
<Red_Herring> on kaffeine
<Red_Herring> w/o win32codecs installed
<Red_Herring> vlc can
<dark_suic> ah, but i have them installed :P
<dark_suic> i know it can
<Red_Herring> true
<dbglt> vlc is very nice too
<igorayeb> dark_suic: in every configuration hes say busy.. :(
<dark_suic> i did had vlc until i knew about w32codecs :P
<Red_Herring> i just like vlc and teh fact its for all OSs
<Red_Herring> it was on the win2000 boxes in chemestry
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<dark_suic> igorayeb, then i can't help you much more, try asking google, it will almos for sure know the answer
<dbglt> the history plugin in kopete is amazingly slow for me
<dbglt> had like 10 lines of history... took 10 seconds to load a chat window
<Red_Herring> i had that too
<Red_Herring> i just restarted it
<ClayG> is there anything like this http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SIW-System-Info--Build-Download-15757.html for linux?
<Red_Herring> and it was all better
<Red_Herring> oh yeah
<Red_Herring> its called /proc
<Red_Herring> try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Red_Herring> it tells you all you need to know about your processor
* Red_Herring uses it all the time
<troth> hi, i just  downloaded the madwifi drivers, uncompressed the tarball and im not sure what to do next please help
<Red_Herring> !madwifi
<ubotu> I don't know, Red_Herring
<owner> madwifi are in the restricted kernel modules
<owner> matching your kernel version
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> i thought i saw madwifi drivers in there
<troth> the modules are the drivers right?
<shawkins> kkathman
<troth> so i just installed the madwifi modules through a .deb package and my card isnt visible to iwconfig, anyone know why? can i uninstall them?
<troth> *is invisible
<troth> i have kerenel 2.6.12-9-386, can i upgrade maybe?
<troth> i have to get this to work
<owner> install restricted kernel modules
<owner> it has wifi in it
<owner> search synaptic
<owner> it should be like this 2.6.12-9-386 restricted kernel
<owner> modules
<troth> still the same, anymore suggestions?
<owner> troth what card do you have anyway?
<owner> you never did mention...
<troth> its a proxim 8470-WD, claims to just work thats why i bought it
<owner> okay
<owner> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<troth> it cant find the interface anymore
<mase> guys my grub is screwed up
<mase> wont boot windows
<mase> gives me a weird error :()
<widi> grub
<mase> i did grub-install
<mase> but it doesnt work o_O
<mase> boots my linux, but not windows
<troth> your MBR is screwed up
<unix_infidel> does kubuntu use arts by default?
<mase> what do u mean o_O
<widi> grub intalled in MBR
<mase> it install in hda
<mase> is that mbr? :p
<widi> is Linux runnig
<widi> how many OS do you have
<mase> just 2
<mase> Linux / Windows
<mase> Windows was running, but GRUB wasnt showing up
<mase> so i used a live cd to do grub-install
<mase> now only linux works lol
<mase> i did grub-install /dev/hda
<mase> thats what someonme here told me :S
<widi> edit it menu.conf
<mase> wheres menu conf
<unix_infidel> does kubuntu use artsd by default or use alsa's dmix?
<widi> boot / group
<widi> sorry
<widi> grub
<widi> in menu.conf available xample
<widi> how to create menu for windows partition
<mase> it says windows is 0,0
<mase> hd0,0
<widi> ya
<mase> but it doesnt boot..
<mase> did grub format my windows or something... ?
<widi> could you give me the error message
<mase> k
<widi> while loading to wind
<mase> ill go get it
<mase> brb.
<widi> linux is safe for other OS
<widi> can you mount /dev/hda1
<ilba7r> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mase> who was helping me with grub?
<widi> yup
<ilba7r> !tell mase about grub
<widi> shoot
<mase> it says
<mase> file system unknown, partition type 0x7
<widi> wait
<widi> it seem grub cannot find system in windows partition
<widi> does hda1 read able by LINUX
<mase> well
<mase> it was on my fstab to be read
<mase> but now it doesnt anymore ??
<widi> tray to mount
<widi> if it can be mounted
<mase> just tried
<mase> gave me an error
<mase> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<widi> i guest you lost boot.ini
<dbglt> is there any reason why juk does not save my shortcuts after I quit and restart it?
<dbglt> mase: hi
<mase> hey :/
<dbglt> mase: what partition did you have?
<mase> dev/hda for windows
<mase> NTFS
<dbglt> mase: what is the output of fdisk -l? PM me it
<dbglt> would be /dev/hda1, then?
<dbglt> the /dev/hda is the entire device
<dbglt> partitions are numbered off
<mase> did u get my msg
<dbglt> not that I can see!
<sadsadsadsa> get it now dbglt ?
* _enfact is away: Away at the moment
<Den>  Hi - How do I get a list of packages available to apt-get?  "dpkg -l" doesn't work - it only shows some of the packages that are available.  I see many emacs related packages in the Adept package manager, but only two list with "dpkg -l".  What's up?
<ilba7r> den dpkg -l is for packages that are installed on your pc
<ilba7r> adept will list those installed and in the repositories
<Den> ilba7r: So, what command lists the available packages?  Ex: all packgaes that contain "emacs" in their name, or name & description?
<ilba7r> you can use adept as you did. it will search installed and available so you can install them
<howcomes> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Den> ilba7r: Thx, but shouldn't ther be a just debian tool command that does that?
<mase> yeap im officialy screwed, windows doesnt work, i tried FIXMBR with win XP cd and grub still shows up!!! grr
<ilba7r> den sorry thought you do not like the command line
<ilba7r> den ok sudo apt-get search or sudo aptitude search
<Den> ilba7r: no, i wanted a comand line tool
<Den> ilba7r: thx!
<ilba7r> den i mainly use aptitude let me check the one for apt-get
<ilba7r> its apt-cache show
<dbglt> mase: grub should recognize your windows install
<Den> ilba7r: thx
<ilba7r> yw:)
<owner> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dbglt> has anyone had any problems with receiving files from other msn users over the kopete network? It downloads fine... and completes, but when I go to open the file, it is 0 bytes big
<owner> dbglt, what about the latest amsn
<owner> its really nice
<dbglt> when I ask about a certain piece of software, I like to stick with it :P
<dbglt> amsn I tried a few months ago
<dbglt> was horrid
<dbglt> kopete integrates nicely with kde desktop, looks part of my desktop, and generally works quite decently
<ilba7r> dbglt, i never had problems with gaim.
<dbglt> again... I'm using kopete
<dbglt> I don't wish to install gaim, and its associated libraries
<dbglt> when I have a perfectly good client here
<owner> the latest cvs amsn is really nice
<owner> and stable
<owner> you can install it from the klik website
<owner> to try it out
<wotnarg> Any plans on updating designer-qt4 (or qt4 in general)?
<wotnarg> breezy that is
<gamma> dbglt: everyone i talk to says file transfer for msn in kopete is broken atm
<dbglt> gamma: it is
<dbglt> gamma: for msn 7.5
<dbglt> gamma: apparently it is resolved, but will be a while before the fix comes into a stable branch
<dbglt> afaik
<gamma> time for you and your friends to switch to aim or jabber :P
<callie> gah, AOL or MSN? what a choice!
* gamma wishes they'd merge their userbase
<dbglt> msn is what people around here use
<dbglt> I have little say in it :)
<gamma> for me it's been aim
<gamma> everyone i know came from 56k aol at one point in their lives
<callie> everyone i know uses msn too
<gamma> are you guys in the US?
<callie> nope
<gamma> that's why
<gamma> us = aol
<dbglt> I'm not
<callie> well it is america on line
<callie> kinda says it all really
<dbglt> don't think I've ever even used it heh
<gamma> well aol was the only isp out there for a while
<gamma> or known one
<gamma> the aol disks in the mail, constant tv ads, etc
<snowowl> road runner
<gamma> i'm talking about like 10years ago
<gamma> people would buy computers, use aol and stick with it.. then high speed came out, they'd switch isps and go to aim
<gamma> woa
<gamma> h
<gamma> i just noticed the konqueror search thing on the start page.. and it's fast
<gamma> the locate: tag
<dude1003> Anyone on her can answer some questions about IRC channels?
<dude1003> exit
<landon> in which file does ubuntu bind the X server and kdm/gdm session to vt7?
<ilba7r> landon check gdm.conf
<ilba7r> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<landon> not using gdm.. using kdm for this instance.. was wondering where kdm binds to vt7
<ilba7r> might be the same
<ilba7r> sorry not using kdm here
<gamma> hmm
<gamma> landon: it's not in /etc/kde3/kdm somewhere?
<gamma> yea
<gamma> landon: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc the line ServerVTs=-7
<landon> yeah found it
<landon> so i guess if i wanted to add more vt's i would do change that number to one less than i actually wanted
<landon> so if that was changed to 11 then X would switch to vt12. right?
<gamma> isn't it on vt7 now when the option is 7?
<landon> ohh yeah your right.. i meant change that number to 12 and list vt 1-11 in the getty list below..
<gamma> yea that should do the trick
<landon> so does gdm put it in the gdm.conf file also?
<landon> yeah i think i found it there also.. thanks for the help gamma
<ilba7r> landon
<ilba7r> if you want to add more terminals you need to set you init.d
<gamma> but he neds to specify that line in kdm also for things to work peachy i believe
<landon> you mean do it on a different runlevel?
<gamma> anyway zz
<ilba7r> let me check it for you thats if you want more command line vt
<landon> yeah thanks ilba7r
<ilba7r> ok landon the file is /etc/inittab
<ilba7r> you need to edit it to add the new terminals
<ilba7r> you will find you have from 1 to 6
<landon> ahh.. ok.. thanks ilba
<landon> yeah.. the tty section of inittab is kind of like /etc/ttys from FreeBSD
<ilba7r> so add for example 7:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty7
<ilba7r> yah i think they are the same
<ilba7r> just make sure you do not have conflicts with x by setting it first
<Strike> anybody know if theres a way to easily expand my destop via my laptops S-Video Out?
<widi> ah
<dbglt> any idea why konqueror deems it ok to open the deb files I'm trying to download in kate?
<zach> I'm interested in upgrading my kernel to 2.6.15 because it has the updated version of the saa7134 driver that I need. What's the "Kubuntu" way to go about doing that? Build it myself then package it, or upgrade to dapper?
<zach> Hello>
<zach> Hello?
<dbglt> zach: hi
<dbglt> errm
<zach> dbglt: Which way should I go about getting 2.6.15?
<dbglt> zach: do you want source of just image?
<dbglt> zach: as usually debian images have their own patch sets and are very modular
<zach> I just want the newest saa7134 module that supports my tvtuner, which was introduced in 2.6.15... I don't care if I need to build or not, I just need to know which way is the preferred way for Kubuntu
<dbglt> zach: linux-image-686 grabs the latest
<dbglt> zach: or 386
<dbglt> or k7!
<dbglt> depends on arch
<dbglt> that just gets the image
<zach> Hooray! K7 for my athlon =)
<dbglt> linux-image-k7
<dbglt> 2.6.12.16.1
<zach> just add dapper to my apt list, and go from there?
<dbglt> hrmm
<dbglt> not too new there
<dbglt> yeah
<dbglt> well
<dbglt> just for kernel
<dbglt> should be a wiki on this
<dbglt> hold up
<unix_infidel> does kubuntu use artsd by default?
<dbglt> zach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<dbglt> zach: will probably need to build it, doubt something that new will have a binary version
<dbglt> unix_infidel: I believe so. Depends on the application
<zach> dbglt: Thanks much
<boz> Ok whos the resident Icecast Wizard in here?
<fulld> how do I get a later version of digikam using adept?
<boz> Heres my problem I fetched icecast but i can't seem to find it on my desktop
<fulld> it deafults to giving me an old verions
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i associate a program to a given protocol in firefox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like sftp with konqueror
<dbglt> hi
<fulld> Tallia1Kubuntu: about:config
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<dbglt> how do I go about adding a command
<dbglt> to autostart?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for kde?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you have to put an entry in a particular folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the folder is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ~/.kde/Autostart
<dbglt> I want to do
<dbglt> xcompmgr -cfF
<Tallia1Kubuntu> create a symbolic link in there to the executable of the program
<dbglt> how do I pass arguments?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does that do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you have to write the command inside a script
<fulld> search for proto
<dbglt> -s : enable simple shadows
<dbglt>  -fF : enable fadeins/fadeouts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and put the script ( executable)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> inside that folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i do that for ..... i think the noip application
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you want to start that as a system servie
<Tallia1Kubuntu> service..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> before KDE is started
<eightiesk> hey
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just put an entry in /etc/init.d
<eightiesk> how would i run a sh file i edited.
<divansantana> Does anyone know where kde 3.5.1 is? It was suppose to be released the 20th of Jan 2006 I believe. I'm still waiting :D I see on http://kubuntu/packages there is a kde-351 directory now!! :D
<eightiesk> it just goes to kate
<divansantana> But it doesn't work yet :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then a symbolic link in the /etc/rc?.d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eightiesk: you have to do ./NAMEOFSCRIPT
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in the directory where the script is located
<Tallia1Kubuntu> another way is: exec NAMEOFSCRIPT
<Tallia1Kubuntu> check you have given the script exec permissions
<fulld> divansantana: do you know how to get unstable packages?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> chmod +x FILENAME gives eXecution permission to a file
<divansantana> fulld: nope, how? :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hope it helps
<fulld> damn
<fulld> divansantana: that's what I'm stuck on
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fulld: i can't find it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> about config?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in firefoc
<divansantana> O well it should be released any day now...
<fulld> Tallia1Kubuntu: network.photocol-handler.*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where?
<fulld> url = about:config
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, it says comand not found.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooooooooooooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> type ll inside the bash
<eightiesk> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> LL in lowercase
<fulld> i don't know the syntax, but those are where the keys you are looking for are at
<eightiesk> me?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fulld: tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eightiesk: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you have to know if the file is executable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me show you an example in pastebin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gimme 2 minutes and you have your example
<fulld> np
<eightiesk> same error
<eightiesk> hold on the bash is inbetween sudo and the file name right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait a sec
<vijay> can anyone one help me how to configure samba to connect to another system, when i tried konqurer is crashing???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i try, conqueror crashes* :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2i4fJB31.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eightiesk: check it out
<Tallia1Kubuntu> before you can see the file has not an X in the user permission line
<Tallia1Kubuntu> then you add the exec permission with chmod and you can execute correctly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you still have problems just create another paste and publish the link
<vijay> i even used komba, it is saying that "smbmount exited with errors and SMB connection failed"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uh, another thing, in the beginning of the string you have to specify with kind of shell executes the script
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, well i just wanna install this skin n the sh ain't been wanting to work.
<eightiesk> when i double click it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> using bash, very common choice, #!/bin/sh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, so i think that that file doesn't have exec permission
<Tallia1Kubuntu> click with the right button -> proprieties
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and you can change permissions even in there using an user interface
<eightiesk> k
<Tallia1Kubuntu> god guys, i type kind of fast ^___^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the window is full of my ****
<vijay> an anyone one help me how to configure samba to connect to another system  when i try, conqueror crashes* :)
<vijay>  i even used komba, it is saying that "smbmount exited with errors and SMB connection failed"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: what kind of command do you use to refer to the other system?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> komba???
<vijay> like this smb://10.21.244.53
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<vijay> and komba also
<Tallia1Kubuntu> before of all try to see if you can ping it
<vijay> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> open a terminal and ping that address
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ,mhhh
<vijay> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is that a winzoz machine?
<vijay> yes and it is pinging
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's an issue that i discovered yesterday about samba
<Tallia1Kubuntu> an option have to be setted using debconf in order to work properly with windows
<dbglt> is there any difference between xcompmgr and kompmgr?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> boh, i don't know them :)
<vijay> where can i locate debconf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> locate?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is a command in the path
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so just type
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<vijay> tallia1kubuntu: ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the second screen will show you what i am speaking about
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, dumb theme still won't work :-(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is not executed?
<vijay>  Tallia1Kubuntu, if i run it what about my previous samba configuration?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to see if you can execute it from command line
<vijay> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: i had no problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> your preferences are saved in your home
<Tallia1Kubuntu> those are system wide service preferences
<vijay> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eightiesk: try to open a terminal, reach the path of the script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eightiesk: and execute it with ,/
<eightiesk> i did
<eightiesk> i even sudoed it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and what the terminal log says?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: ? it works?
<vijay> Tallia1Kubuntu, thanks, it is working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok..
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> does anyone know the kde package I need to get previews in apollon working?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'm happy for you
<Tallia1Kubuntu> apollon?
<vijay> Tallia1Kubuntu,iam able toi access shared folder
<dbglt> Tallia1Kubuntu: it is a file sharing client, gnutella, openft, fasttrack and a few other networks
<dbglt> frontend to gift
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> still don't understand how to change the program to associate a protocol for firefox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see... have you ever tried amule?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it works kindof good too :)
<dbglt> Please install the KDE multimedia-video package to enable the media player.
<dbglt> that's what it tells me to do
<vijay> Tallia1Kubuntu, i have another problem with my via graphic card, if i enable it my monitor is going out of frequency see my xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/512763
<dbglt> I think that...
<dbglt> it wants mplayer
<dbglt> kmplayer
<dbglt> but I can't find that in the hoary package repositories
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you are welcome
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dbglt: kmplayer???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i always used gmplayer .... pretty shitty,. so in the end i use coommand line mplayer
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, do you know how i could change the k Menu to another image and second do you know how i could get it to open with the win button?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: i can't really help you on this.. :) i can't read and understand yoru xorg file :P i am not such a nerd
<vijay> ok, thanks for atleast trying to help me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vijay: try to reconfigure the xorg package
<vijay> yes tried that one also
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the problem sorry?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> out of frequencY?
<vijay> yes, it is saying that some kernel problem or something
<vijay> iam not sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry.... try on the xorg irg
<vijay> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> #xorg
<eightiesk> does anyone know how i could change the k Menu to another image and second do you know how i could get it to open with the win button?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the K symbol?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to go in the icon directory
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and search out for the image
<Tallia1Kubuntu> than substitute the image
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with the one that you like
<eightiesk> but what about the win button?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't know what do you mean
<Tallia1Kubuntu> explain better please
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<eightiesk> like press win(the windows button) and the task bar opens how can i get the kmenu to open by pressing the win key
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooooooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<eightiesk> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think you should opt for something better
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know katapult?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you know the name of the application
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just press a selected button
<Tallia1Kubuntu> insert the first 2 or 3 letters of the program and then he will do the dirty job :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's very cool
<sampan> alt+f2 works too -- and, unlike katapault, it will find apps even without a kde .desktop file
<eightiesk> i know.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sampan: i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but sometimes you don't know all the name of the application
<sampan> i love katapault -- but i wish it found more (i.e., non-kde) apps :X
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or the name of the application is long
<eightiesk> i'm trying to mess with my friend though.
<sampan> tallia1kubuntu  yep that's try
<sampan> true*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<eightiesk> i have a windows theme and a windows taskbar button.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo i see
<eightiesk> make him think hes on windows :-p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can build a little script that create an entry for every executable file in the path
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in  the form of a desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it should be simple
<eightiesk> i dunno much about linux
<eightiesk> he kinda got me into it 4 days ago
<eightiesk> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eeh
<eightiesk> so i'm install it in his room while hes away
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i did the same about an year ago
<eightiesk> were roommates.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone have ever used NVU?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to create automatically frames or internal frames?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't see it
<eightiesk> i can't get that menu icon to work
<eightiesk> ne 1 here?
<eightiesk> Tallia1Kubuntu, u there?
<divansantana> yebo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> firefox shoulda start working more
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to see some more plugins for lots of multimedia contents
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why konversation when i click on a link download the page in local and then open it with firefox instead of simply pass the link to it?
<scorp007> hi all, can someone help me?
<scorp007> i have this wierd problem with how konqueror draws some icons
<scorp007> anyone here?
<divansantana> yes it is a kde 3.5 bug kde 3.5.1 will fix it, upgrade...
<scorp007> do you mean the toolbar buttons?
<divansantana> nope whats that about
<scorp007> like the back, and forward
<scorp007> the ones with the drop down arow
<scorp007> they kind of have the mouse over in the wrong place
<scorp007> offsetted
<scorp007> so when you click it performs the wrong action
<scorp007> i have another computer and it works fine
<scorp007> but I dont know why its not working here properly
<scorp007> it only happens on the buttons where you can drop down
<scorp007> like the back, forward, and parent directory
<scorp007> I'll take a screenshot
<dbglt> if I am using konqueror as a normal user, is it possibly for me to sudo to root while in that konqueror session, for example to copy or remove a file I don't have permission to?
<scorp007> also a major problem is that it pops up menu's automatically whejn i hover over some icons
<scorp007> like parent directory
<scorp007> must be some setting i screwed up
<scorp007> heres the image
<scorp007> http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/2677/snapshot12dr.jpg
<scorp007> see what i mean by incorrect drawing?
<dbglt> how do I see a list of all security-updates for my install software in apt?
<scorp007> divansantana, u there?
<dbglt> is kynaptic any good?
<scorp007> brb, reinstalling kde
<divansantana> scorp007: yes
<Howcomes> I've got an odd little problem
<Howcomes> it starts like this....
<dell500> how do i get that kicker bar thing? super karamba??
<divansantana> am checking screenshot
<Howcomes> I installed Windows XP -> Then i took my 80GB HDD and broke off 10GB for a new partition
<divansantana> dbglt: nope try kpackage
<divansantana> but all not great
<Howcomes> installed Windows Vista on that, decided Vista was ghey, formatted the Vista partition, Vista Bootloader still remains
<Howcomes> Then i decide hey lets try Linux, Installed Slackware 10.2, LILO Bootloader is installed
<dbglt> better than adept?
<Howcomes> Then im like ok, I cant get anything to work properly in here, Oh hey look Kubuntu, Installed Kubuntu 5.10 - GRUB becomes the active bootloader.
<divansantana> kpackage different not really better, but its okayish, suppose depends on u. Might need customizing to make it work, check options
<Howcomes> Ok, Well im going to need windows, oh shiza <Root>\Windows\System32\hal.dll missing or corrupt
<divansantana> Howcomes: read the kudos faq
<Howcomes> Boot XP CD -> Recovery Console, bootcfg /rebuild | fixmbr | fixboot
<Howcomes> Now its back to LILO, And linux wont boot.
<Howcomes> but windows works
<Howcomes> heh'
<Howcomes> suggestions?
<Howcomes> I know Kubuntu 5.10 is on the 10gb partition somewhere, i just need to get LILO set up poperly and i think everything will be peachy
<dbglt> is there a way to tell apt to upgrade all packages which have a security update?
<Howcomes> dbglt
<Howcomes> Run the Adept package manager
<Howcomes> and tell it to Fetch Updates, Then Full Upgrade
<Howcomes> Then Commit Changes
<dbglt> I don't want full upgrade
<dbglt> I only want security upgrade
<Howcomes> im not sure then
<Howcomes> you could try editing your sources.list and comment out all binary/source lists and leave just the security ones? would be my guess
<Howcomes> but there's probably a better option
<sampan> howcomes  i'm too much of a newb to really help much when it comes to bootloaders -- but you might try asking in #ubuntu (more eyes/minds to see your question)
<Howcomes> hah
<Howcomes> i am banned
<sampan> oh
<Howcomes> and i didnt even do anything!
<sampan> lol
<Howcomes> like, ive never been to #ubuntu before
<Howcomes> they must've known i was coming
<sampan> it's probably b/c you're using tor?  lots of freenode chans ban tor hosts by default i think
<Howcomes> prolly
<dbglt> can anyone who is using amd64 install cd tell me what the sources.list file for amd64 looks like?
<sampan> not 100% sure of that, but i suspect that's the case
<dbglt> for the amd64 install cd
<Howcomes> it probably is
<Howcomes> ive got nothing to hide from on this network, ill just connect directly
<Howcomes> brb
<Howcomes> bam
<Howcomes> done
<dbglt> anyone?
<dbglt> I deleted that line, and can't find it again :(
<Howcomes> what line ?
<dbglt> the amd64 install cd repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dbglt> anyone can help me?
<Howcomes> hmm
<dell500> any suggestions on how to get the kicker and super karamba?
<dell500> :)
<Howcomes> try this perhaps ?
<Howcomes> For stable amd64 packages
<Howcomes> , go here : stable-amd64
<Howcomes> Add in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Howcomes> deb http://spello.sscnet.ucla.edu/marillat/ sarge main
<Howcomes> You also need a main amd64 repository.
<Howcomes> See here for a list of mirrors.
<Howcomes> http://amd64.debian.net/README.mirrors.html
<dbglt> no I want the install CD
<Howcomes> hmm
<dbglt> so it can install packages from the CD
<dbglt> just wondering if anyone can have a look in their sources.list if they use amd64 install?
<Howcomes> try asking in #ubuntu ?
<Howcomes> as there is 5 times the # of people there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> most of the users are ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is gnome more popular than kde?
<sampan> howcomes  sometimes there's just not many people in watching in here.  and a problem like bootloader is independent of which DE you're using (same on gnome-ubuntu as on kde-kubuntu)
<sampan> so worth a shot if you ask me
<Howcomes> KDE is more popular then Gnome
<Howcomes> but Ubuntu seems more popular then Kubuntu :P
<dell500> i just downloade superkaramba, and i was wondering how i get all the stuff that isn't installed isntalled.... just wondering if there's a script or something that comes with sk
<dbglt> does no one use amd64 kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Howcomes: and why there's so many people in #ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i say
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i saw
<Howcomes> because Kubuntu is considered a small offshoot of Ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<Howcomes> no idea
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is so coooool
<sampan> yep b/c gnome the original/first ubuntu -- kubuntu was only added with hoary
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Howcomes> its the exact same os
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Howcomes> except Kubuntu comes with KDE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> simply different x overinterface
<Howcomes> and Ubuntu comes with Gnome
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i unistalled gnome after 2 days :D
<Howcomes> I've always liked KDE better then gnome, which is why i use Kubuntu :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same here !!! :)
<Howcomes> but for the most part, the packages are interchangable
<Howcomes> and most support questions/answers apply to both
<Howcomes> wine is still wine regardless of DE
<hussam> is there anyway I can integrate kpdf into firefox so I don't have to download acroread?
<Howcomes> ALSA is still ALSA
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you a thing?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> long time ago i changed up all the kde menu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but now when i install an application the menu entry is not inserted or insterted in a weird position
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to repristinate he original kde menu organizaition and let him automatically reposition all the files
<Howcomes> rebooting
<dell500> how do you find out what drivers are being used on the video card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rebooting ........ no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i created subfolder redominated some of the existant and so on
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and now it works very bad
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rebooting simply reload the same menu ^__^
<owner> tallia, sudo apt-get install menu
<EightiesK> hey
<EightiesK> owner
<EightiesK> owner
<EightiesK> lol
<owner> hi
<owner> lol
<insanekane> Tallia1Kubuntu: look at ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am taking
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to delete this file and call a command that rebuild it automatically?
<insanekane> Tallia1Kubuntu: i think ... just moving it away will do and your menu will be rebuilt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh let me try
<howcomes> k i got GRUB re-installed (activated?)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> firefox favorities are simply contained in an html file right?
<howcomes> not sure
<howcomes> Anyone here know how i can get KDE Themes to work on Kubuntu ?
<_mindspin> hi, I have to install unison-breezy backports on hoary, will that work????
<mr-russ> _mindspin: no.
<_mindspin> so i have to compile it from source if I need it?
<mr-russ> _mindspin: you will probably need to get the source and recreate the packages for hoary.
<mr-russ> _mindspin: easy thing is to download the src package by adding the deb-src backports.  and then rebuilding the debs and installing those.
<_mindspin> compiling or building a deb file, what would be the best choice
<mr-russ> _mindspin: building the deb will keep your system in a neat order.
<_mindspin> ic
<mr-russ> Once you start compiling and installing, it can get nastier.  Plus building the .debs allows for later use and dependancy management
<_mindspin> I know, tried to compile/install some other source and that never worked due to dependencies
<mr-russ> _mindspin: rebuilding the .deb will tell you that you need these dependancies.  Which should be met as hoary is not that old.
<_mindspin> maybe I should upgrade.............
<howcomes> Anyone here play Planeshift ?
<howcomes> Anyway its a FREE NATIVE LINUX game (available for win32 as well)
<howcomes> im gonna try it out
<howcomes> http://www.planeshift.it/download.html
<howcomes> if anyone else wants to try it out with me, feel free :P
<abionnnn> what is it about?
<howcomes> ihttp://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Planeshift
<howcomes> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Planeshift
<abionnnn> ugh mmorpg, my time is too precious
<howcomes> heh
<and1> -
<Dribbelvieh> hallo
<and1> blabla
<howcomes> :P
<nubuntu> I have used the macchanger utility to set a random mac address on my network card once. But now I cannot set a new mac. The same one appears every time I reboot. Anyone have a trick here?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: do you know when KDE 3.5.1 will be available?
<teroedni> hey
<teroedni> anything new in kde dapper?
<Skrot> teroedni: Seems dapper now has 3.5.1
<Skrot> kdelibs-data 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1 :)
<LeeJunFan> teroedni: are you running 3.5.0 or 3.4.3?
<teroedni> kubuntu 5.10 which is 3.54 i think
<teroedni> 3.4
<teroedni> i meant
<teroedni> :P
<Skrot> Dapper has 3.5.1, but breezy can have 3.5
<LeeJunFan> teroedni: There's some small differences, mostly with kopete, other than that - not much.
<grexk> How dangerous is using hdparm in your HD?
<LeeJunFan> grexk: depends on the args you give it.
<Skrot> grexk: Depends on the args
<Skrot> They're labeled if they are dangerous
<grexk> if just setting DMA?
<Skrot> That okay
<Skrot> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx?
<jeroenvrp> btw:
<grexk> yup
<jeroenvrp> how dangerous is it to upgrade breezy to dapper today>?
<Skrot> jeroenvrp: I just did a dist-upgrade (already running dapper). Let me see if anything breaks
<grexk> Skol: does that cmd help in the performance of the hardware?
<grexk> jeroenvrp: I just installed dapper last night
<grexk> :)
<nubuntu> How do I use the mouse gestures in konqueror? click and move or what?
<Skrot> grexk: If you don't have DMA enabled, YES.
<grexk> Skrot: thanks
<Skrot> DMA is a must on any desktop computer :)
<grexk> I would try that later ;)
<jeroenvrp> how can I see if I have DMA enableD?
<Skrot> hdparm -d /dev/hdx
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: no
<Skrot> you might have to sudo or do it as root
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok, thanks for your answer
<jeroenvrp>  /dev/hda3: Permission denied
<grexk> Skrot: have you tried tweaking hdparm with other options, which are considered dangerous?
<Skrot> grexk: nope :)
<grexk> :(
<grexk> just the cmd above :)
<Skrot> yupp
<Skrot> I'm satisfied by the performance of my laptop harddrive already :p
<jeroenvrp> Skrot: how do I see if DMA is set?
<Skrot> jeroenvrp: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda if hda is your harddrive
<jeroenvrp> ah
<jeroenvrp>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Skrot> Newer kernels have an option to use it by default, so it should be on for most people ;)
<jeroenvrp> ok, so it is not recommended I update to Dapper allready?
<LeeJunFan> jeroenvrp: it could break at any time.
<grexk> jeroenvrp: If youre going to use it for production system ;)
<Skrot> Depends on how experienced you are
<jeroenvrp> mm those are two different questions
<grexk> I advice you not upgrade;)
<jeroenvrp> I mean answers
<jeroenvrp> yes, but what is a production system
<LeeJunFan> jeroenvrp: looks like us.archive mirror is missing some files like hal stuff, so I wouldn't net upgrade - at least not from that mirror.
<jeroenvrp> ok, I'm sticking @ breezy and I hop KDE 3.5.1 will soons be released, because I feel there are some nasty bugs in 3.5.0
<Skrot> Such as?
<Skrot> I love my 3.5.0 :p
<jeroenvrp> Skrot: konqueror crashing on some websites e.g.
<grexk> jeroenvrp: You can even try backports of dapper:)
<Skrot> Ah, I've had that problem on some sites too
<jeroenvrp> and superkaramba
<LeeJunFan> jeroenvrp: same here, some sites just don't have friendly code and konq doesn't seem to have strong enough error handling.
<jeroenvrp> buggy as hell
<jeroenvrp> unusable
<Skrot> jeroenvrp: Superkaramba has always, and probably will always (untill it's merged with plasma in 4.0) be buggy :)
<jeroenvrp> e.g. torrentspy.com
<Skrot> yes, if you go back from a torrent on torrentspy.com konqi will die
<jeroenvrp> Skrot: superkaramba just crashes every day
<jeroenvrp> anyhow I've uninstalled superkaramba and I am using gkrellm now
<Skrot> I'm just using the liquid weather theme, no crashes :>
<jeroenvrp> I also had some unexpected KDE crash, putting me back to KDM, but that can also be a Xorg thing, or even my videocard
<grexk> Skrot: do you also experience adept crash?
<Skrot> I don't use adept :)
<Skrot> I've started it a couple of times just to check it out, but I've never used it for any operations
<grexk> ah ok, adept is so weird compared to synaptic :(
<grexk> skrot: did you tried kde version of synaptic?
<Skrot> hehe, imo, there should be a plugable KDE package manager :)
<Skrot> Supporting every package system you make a plugin for
<Skrot> I have not, grexk :)
<grexk> :(
<Skrot> i'm fond of apt command line :p
<Skrot> But brb, shower :)
<howcomes> Whats a good KDE Theme manager for Kubuntu ?
<spindel> kcontrol :)
<howcomes> thx
<howcomes> there's no link to that on the menu i dont think
<dark_suic> no, howcomes it isn't , menu -> run command -> kcontrol
<dark_suic> in the menu you have system settings, a lite version of kcontrol :P
<howcomes> ive always got a konsole open
<vvatsa> its been moved to "system settings"
<howcomes> i need to make a keyboard shortcut for Konsole
<vvatsa> in k menu
<dark_suic> howcomes, i do have konsole opened all the time, if you have it like that you won't need a shortcut :P
<dark_suic> and you can add one to the taskbar
<howcomes> but sometimes the console is in use
<dark_suic> wow
<howcomes> like now im updating planeshift
<howcomes> which is going to take 3 years
<dark_suic> i've managed to "uninstall" system settings and now it appears in the kmenu as a menu (like internet, games and so on)
<dark_suic> i see it more useful as a menu than as an icon :P
<howcomes> i need to find a nice dark theme
<dark_suic> (idea for new versions?
<dark_suic> most dark themes end having problems if you run any non-kde app
<dark_suic> they don't have problems on use
<dark_suic> but they do on fonts and so on
<dark_suic> (unless you check that they use they own fonts, but then...)
<howcomes> hmm
<dark_suic> i hvae the dark blue from the kcontrol options for colors
<dark_suic> and i'm quite happy
<dark_suic> only that i changed some colors due to what i said you a moment before
<howcomes> you think this would work ?
<howcomes> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33352
<howcomes> Depends on:  KDE 3.0.x , im on KDE3.4.3
<grexk> night guys ;)
<howcomes> cya
<dark_suic> it looks good, howcomes, but you can just try it
<dark_suic> and see
<howcomes> how do i install a .ktheme ?
<dark_suic> maybe you don't experience things i do
<howcomes> i got a .tar file and i tar -xf'd it
<dark_suic> y think that copying it to .kde/themes, or something like that, hang on a sec
<howcomes> and it gave me a .ktheme file
<dark_suic> well, don't know, and have to leave NOW for a few minutes
<dark_suic> see if someone answers :P
<Skrot> Anyone else got a process named gam_server running? It's using 35% of my CPU and I can't kill it (killall -9 gam_server).
<manveru> it's called gem_server ?
<LeeJunFan> Skrot: I do but not using that much proc power.
<LeeJunFan> gam_server
<Skrot> gam_server
<dark_suic> gam_server always runs
<manveru> !?
<ubotu> manveru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LeeJunFan> it watches for file changes.
<dark_suic> i've seen errors of it loading all the cpu
<manveru> -.-
<dark_suic> but can't remember how to get rid of it
<Skrot> I'll google then :)
<dark_suic> howcomes, the theme looks fine
<dark_suic> :)
<howcomes> There just finished making my first little theme
<howcomes> cept the 'Start' button area isnt themed, prolly have to log off/on for that
<howcomes> once im done updating planeshift ill log off/on and perhaps take some screens
<swim> hey folks
<howcomes> hiya
<swim> ktorrent keeps freezing on me
<howcomes> tragic
<howcomes> have you got the latest version ?
<swim> i just did a full upgrade with adept... so I would believe so
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> ive never used ktorrent so im not sure
<swim> it was working fine... not sure what happened
<howcomes> try restarting it?
<howcomes> try restarting the box, try another torrent
<swim> tried rebooting actually
<howcomes> make sure you chown all files its attempting to use/write to
<swim> hmm some of the files are set as myusername adm... whats that?
<howcomes> if the files are set as your username that is good
<swim> they are
<howcomes> its when their set as root and your running the program as not root and it tries to access them that permissions get in the way
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> do other torrents work ?
<howcomes> maybe you just have to restart that torrent
<swim> oh that would suck
<howcomes> could be the pieces it downloaded are bad and the CRC checking is screwing up or something
<dark_suic> swim,
<swim> yes
<dark_suic> ktorrent is still in beta
<swim> oh
<dark_suic> the repos version freezes
<dark_suic> and the newest version
<dark_suic> instead of freezing
<dark_suic> gets the down speed to 0
<dark_suic> closing and opening works too, but still is no good...
<dark_suic> we'll have to wait
<swim> hrmm i have downloaded stuff successfully with it
<dark_suic> me too
<dark_suic> but still is no good to restart it each 10 minutes
<dark_suic> xD
<howcomes> Anyone here play Enemy Territory ?
<dark_suic> for the moment, until a new stable version is released i'm using azureus, although i have to admit that i want to use ktorrent asap
<swim> dark_suic: what are u using instead?
<dark_suic> azureus, swim
<dark_suic> u need java to make it work
<swim> ah, hmm not in any of my sources
<dark_suic> swim, get the .deb from ftp://82.213.177.247
<dark_suic> but still need java
<dark_suic> going to eat, cya
<swim> thx
<C-O-L-T> hello here
<C-O-L-T> nobody is talking
<C-O-L-T> kubuntu is a dead channel ?
<_kev> Not dead, really...
<_kev> Just quiet :)
<C-O-L-T> _kev: can I ask a question
<wedgeV> hi, how can i get flash working in konqueror?
<wedgeV> i installed the mozilla flash plugins but konqueror doesnt seem to load them
<_kev> Sure...  Can't guarantee I'll be able to answer, but I'll give it a go.
<C-O-L-T> wedgeV: just install mozzilla flash
<brosioz> hi i'm using kubuntu but amrok doesn't works... i set gstreamer and alsaplugin anyone could help ?
<C-O-L-T> _kev: can I make a larger partition for my Linux drive without reinstalling everything. So taking 2 GB from windows to Linux
<C-O-L-T> brosioz: download amarok-xine in adept
<enfact> yeah you can resize it
<_kev> Use the xine engine for amarok..  gstreamer engine is kinda broken in breezy.
<C-O-L-T> enfact: how?
<C-O-L-T> enfact: without deleting windows or linux
<brosioz> C-O-L-T: amarok-xine why this packages ?
<enfact> i imagine things like partition magic can do it
<enfact> i know that system commander can do it
<enfact> i use that (great bootloader)
<C-O-L-T> brosioz: cause gstreamer is not very well working
<C-O-L-T> xine is good
<C-O-L-T> enfact: how to make that?
<enfact> they
<enfact> are both sw packages
<C-O-L-T> enfact: there is not other way?
<enfact> i think there may be a freeware partition manager out but i cant remember, anybody
<enfact> ones that can resize partitions
<enfact> thats the only way i know of
<C-O-L-T> enfact: thanks
<enfact> no prob
<brosioz> C-O-L-T: it's the same
<brosioz> don't play
<brosioz> i've change it on settings
<C-O-L-T> brosioz: than dunno
<igorayeb> my sound server send a message every time i reboot sayng the sound is busy anyone can help me
<_kev> @igorayeb:  Play with the settings in control panel:  what does it say for "Select the audio device"?
<igorayeb> _kev: Yep
<igorayeb> isint auto-detect
<Skrot> The only way I can directly control the fan of my laptop is if there something in /proc/acpi/fan, right?
<dark_suic> brosioz, you need to install libmad0 to make mp3 work on amarok
<dark_suic> (if it doesn't work install k3b-mp3 and it should work)
<igorayeb> _kev: in in auto-detect my sound card
<_kev> Interesting...  it works outside kde?
<brosioz> dark_suic: alredy on it
<brosioz> i try all options
<brosioz> but oneworks
<brosioz> :
<brosioz> vlc and noatun works
<igorayeb> _kev: i do no.
<dark_suic> brosioz, it still doesn't work with it installed?
<dark_suic> u closed and reopened amarok?
<igorayeb> _kev: i think is a software doing this because a weks a go hes function perfectly
<_kev> igorayeb: locate a wav file and do a 'play <whatever>.wav' in the terminal.  Does that work?
<igorayeb> let i see
<wedgeV> C-O-L-T: any ideas what might cause konqueror not to use the mozilla flash plugin?
<C-O-L-T> wedgeV: you have to load konqueror - konqueror settings - and there plugins - search for plugins
<wedgeV> yep, that worked! thanks!
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> tried running enemy territory, and the whole thing just went to hell
<howcomes> i had to use some +softwareGL something or other
<howcomes> and it ran, but it was so unresponsive i had to reboot to get back
<igorayeb> _kev: play: command not found
<_kev> @igorayeb:  Weird.  It worked a week ago?
<igorayeb> _kev: yeah
<_kev> What kind of sound card is it?
<brosioz> dark_suic: i don't now...
<igorayeb> _kev: its a SiS
<dark_suic> brosioz, u tried to install libmad0 or k3b-mp3?
<igorayeb> _kev: a have a desknote ECS
<_kev> Have you tried forcing alsa, oss, or esd?
<_kev> In the Kcontrol panel?
<igorayeb> _kev: no
<_kev> You could try that, maybe KDE and arts aren't quite detecting it properly.
<_kev> Just muck around with it, hit Apply, and see if anything will play.
<igorayeb> _kev: i'm tring
<brosioz> done works
<igorayeb> _kev: yastarday i try, but hes give-me the same message.
<igorayeb> but i'm tring
<_kev> The sound system in KDE is pretty frustrating.
<Tm_T> _kev: you mean arts?
<howcomes> Sound is the one thing i HAVENT had a problem with
<igorayeb> _kev: i see that heheheh
<_kev> Yeah, arts gives me issues pretty regularly.
<evil-doer> sound is the only thing not working for me
<igorayeb> _kev: break my work painel when i choose ALSA :(
<evil-doer> and its a plan sblive card
<Tm_T> KevManU: don't use it ;)
<evil-doer> dunno why sound isnt working
<evil-doer> plain
<Tm_T> _kev: I mean, you propably don't need arts
<_kev> How do you get around it?
<knubbe> is it possible to change the default font in firefox? (in the menus)
<Tm_T> knubbe: change gtk settings
<Tm_T> _kev: just disable it and use alsaplayer to play system notification sounds
<_kev> Just disable the sound system altogether?
<Tm_T> and use alsaplayer
<Tm_T> so you get same sounds but without arts
<_kev> Cool, I'll try that.
<_kev> Thanks, man.
<Tm_T> no prob
<knubbe> Tm_T: system settings -> appearence -> fonts ? firefox doesnt follow those options :-/
<Tm_T> knubbe: aye, because those are not gtk settings
<igorayeb> Tm_T: what i do to disable
<knubbe> Tm_T: may i ask which ones you mean?
<knubbe> Tm_T: .. that i should change
<Tm_T> igorayeb: arts? in system settings -> sound -> "enable the sound system" disable it
<igorayeb> Tm_T: ok, and now what i do
<igorayeb> the arts are disable now
<Tm_T> knubbe: in systemsettings -> appearance -> gtk styles and fonts
<Tm_T> igorayeb: aye, now you have to do script that plays notification sounds without nasty gui ;(
<howcomes> I'm having a metric ton of trouble getting Enemy Territory to work - can anyone help ?
* Tm_T thinks he should write howto fro this
<Tm_T> howcomes: what kind of problems?
<igorayeb> Tm_T: my arts in this week send me a messae avery boot ido saind : the saound are busy :(
<Tm_T> igorayeb: yes, arts sucks
<igorayeb> Tm_T: u have any idea qhat i do
<igorayeb> what i do
<LeeJunFan> kde4 is moving away from arts.
<Tm_T> igorayeb: yes
<LeeJunFan> finally.
<_kev> That's good news.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: aye, and that's really good thing
<laga> what are they gonna do?
<laga> instead of arts, i mean.
<knubbe> Tm_T: thank you very much!
<LeeJunFan> Personaly I don't see why the kernel can't handle multiple sound streams w/o a soundserver.
<Tm_T> igorayeb: sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-alsa alsaplayer-text
<LeeJunFan> laga: I don't think it's been determined yet, but they know it's not going to be arts.
<laga> LeeJunFan: awesome news. :)
<Xemanth^> i need help to set up x64 ati fglrx, i manged to screw x server
<igorayeb> Tm_T: i'm doing thanks! ;)
<howcomes> Tm_T well , when i run the game - its very slow and unresponsive, but its actually running - which is a start
<Tm_T> igorayeb: hehe, that's only halfway there ;)
<_kev> I have a fglrx card... kubuntu didn't detect it right.
<howcomes> I had to issue a paramater like +SoftwareGL something or other
<Tm_T> howcomes: and your display drivers are installed?
<howcomes> I dont think so, at least not correctly
<Xemanth^> _kev: i have here 3d acceleration but kernel shows really weird panic
<Tm_T> exactly
<howcomes> I had to go thru some tricks
<howcomes> to get the ATI Control Panel to accept fglrx or something
<igorayeb> Tm_T: he install and now what i do
<Xemanth^> glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<howcomes> so i could get Gamma correction
<_kev> Xemanth^: Oyy...  that's bad.
<Tm_T> howcomes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> igorayeb: now we write small script
<_kev> There are new drivers out from ATI, do you have the latest version?
<Xemanth^> that binary how to didn't help
<Xemanth^> _kev: it depends when they came out
<_kev> I haven't checked in a couple of weeks.
<Xemanth^> why the driver name have to fglrx, why ati doesn't change it more easy driver 'ati' ^
<Xemanth^> ^^
<Tm_T> igorayeb: create text file named "alsa-syssound.sh" or what you like it to be
<LeeJunFan> I don't even bother with 3d under linux, I've got no use for it other than battery eating pretty screensavers that make my fans turbo out of control.
<Tm_T> Xemanth^: because "ati" drivers are provided with xorg
<howcomes> Tm_T im using a ATi Radeon 9200 SE
<howcomes> i used the instructions for 5.04 Ubuntu
<igorayeb> Tm_T: ok create.
<Xemanth^> how do i reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx, it complains about weirdo errors
<howcomes> didnt see the updated instructions below that. but im assuming i should do that
<Tm_T> igorayeb: there, first line: #!/bin/sh
<Tm_T> igorayeb: second line: alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*
<Tm_T> igorayeb: now save it
<Xemanth^> pkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to  when removing `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2_32bit by xorg-driver-fglrx'  found `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<howcomes> so how can i uninstall whatever graphics drivers i have installed and get the ones i want ?
<Tm_T> howcomes: just follow that howto I mentioned
<igorayeb> Tm_T:  did
<igorayeb> Tm_T:  created :D
<Tm_T> igorayeb: and you edited as I said? and it's saved?
<igorayeb> Tm_T: edited or created
<igorayeb> i create
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> now, systemsettings -> sound -> notifications
<kkathman> Tm_T: o/
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<howcomes> ok , problem with that HOWTO
<Tm_T> igorayeb: there, "player settings" and select external player, and make it to point your script
<howcomes> The window where im supposed to select the Ubuntu packages.....
<howcomes> is too big
<howcomes> I can only see the SuSe packages
<Tm_T> igorayeb: and, then go to konsole and say "chmod +x foo.sh" where foo.sh is the script what you just created
<howcomes> see up to the SuSE packages that is
<kkathman> jonatan: it is already you can open a doc thats been created with Word[sokfvbslfpkw
<kkathman> oops
<Tm_T> kkathman: :O
<igorayeb> Tm_T: i not findind
<kkathman> I think my keyboard is going bad :(
<igorayeb> Tm_T: in the sound, play external scripts.
<Tm_T> igorayeb: systemsettings -> sound -> notifications ->
<kkathman> Tm_T:  doesnt help that I accidentally spilled coffee onto it...not much... but you never know
<Tm_T> igorayeb: and in lower right corner should be button named "Player settings"
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's just isn't used to caffeine yet, keep feeding it
<kkathman> fortunately, keyboads are cheap
<kkathman> better than spilling into a laptop
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, wanna buy two for me?
<howcomes> how can i select the Ubuntu packages if they appear off my screen in the dialog ?
* Tm_T doesn't have enough money to buy new ones, so he have to use broken ones
<kkathman> keyboards here...really really good ones are like $35-40,   but you can pick decent ones up for $10-20
<Tm_T> kkathman: here, good one (what I'm using) ~30 
<Tm_T> or less
<Tm_T> those el cheapos are 6 
<Tm_T> ok, now ffffooooooddd ->->
<kkathman> yeah bout the same Tm_T,  this one is a logitech, with all the sound/windows extensions, blah blah  and it was like $30
<zithie> there seems to be breezy packages for kde 3.51 in the same place where 3.5 packages are. is it installable already?
<igorayeb> Tm_T: i find, my saund have to been disable in the soudn seetings
<howcomes> can someone tell me how im supposed to select the Ubuntu packages in this screenshot ? http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/5562/snapshot18wt.png
<morrow> use the ubuntu fglrx package in the rep?
<brosioz> which is the defualt mail agent on ubuntu ?
<dark_suic> zithie, i'm on kde3.5.1 breezy now
<brosioz> exim4 ?
<zithie> dark_suic: and you installed the packages from kubuntu.org ?
<asraniel> anybody know why i cant install kde-devel with kubuntu 5.10 and kde3.5 ? i have this error (german):
<asraniel> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<asraniel>   kde-devel: Hngt ab: kdesdk soll aber nicht installiert werden
<asraniel>              Hngt ab: kdelibs4-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<asraniel>              Hngt ab: kdebase-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<asraniel>              Hngt ab: libkonq4-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<igorayeb> Tm_T: i do every think, mut my sound have te bee disable int the seetings or not
<dark_suic> zithie, yes
<dark_suic> if in the kde3.5 repo
<dark_suic> you change
<dark_suic> kde35 for kde-latest
<dark_suic> you will always have the latest stable version :)
<Tm_T> asraniel: you don't have to flood here ;)
<Tm_T> ok, I'm away for awhile, see ya ->
<kkathman> dark_suic: always good to check kubuntu.org for announcements on new things
<zithie> dark_suic: ok, thanks.
<laga> does kubuntu use software suspend 1 oder software suspend 2?
<dark_suic> kkathman, completely agree, but one thing doesn't make the another wrong, right?
<kkathman> right :) hehe
<kkathman> Lots of times, there are new releases that you may wish to know about on a beta or rc basis too, Those come through eithe Kubuntu.org, or KDE.org..that way you get the latest info :)
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> there you get the latest info
<dark_suic> and with the repo
<dark_suic> you get the latest version
<dark_suic> and seeing that kde is upgradeable
<dark_suic> can make you remember to go to kubuntu.org or kde.org to see the changelog or things like that :)
<kkathman> right, but occasionally they'll sneak a new repo in there
<kkathman> not everyone, for instance might want to upgrade to an RC or Beta, so theyll provide a different repo for that
<dark_suic> yeah
<dark_suic> :)
<kkathman> for all you bleeding edge folks  out there :)
<evil-doer> i thought id give quake 3 a try just to see how it runs, surprisingly it runs very smooth even on this old junker, but i have no mouse control.   the mouse is a logitech ps/2 mouse. any ideas?
<asraniel> are those kde 3.5.1 packages suposed to work on breezy?
<dark_suic> i'm with kde3.5.1 now in breezy :P
<asraniel> hmm, does not work here, it only installs 4 packages with full upgrade. when i manualy select one of the others it wants to remove all kde packages because it would break them
<dark_suic> what repo do you have?
<asraniel> the one that is in the header of this chanel
<dark_suic> one sec :P
<dark_suic> you are using dapper?
<dark_suic> those packages are for dapper
<asraniel> no, as i said breezy, but its written dapper in the title, so i tried it anyway and now it does not work, as expected
<asraniel> ah, and is there a rep for breezy?
<dark_suic> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<dark_suic> this should work, asraniel
<dark_suic> or kde-latest instead of kde351
<igorayeb> What the lib i had to get to amarok play mp3
<LeeJunFan> igorayeb: libmad0
<igorayeb> Thanks
<asraniel> dark_suic: thanks, works. upgrading now (kde-latest did not work for me, kde351 does)
<dark_suic> ok :)
<dark_suic> maybe latest is not pointing to kde351 yet?
<LeeJunFan> igorayeb: might want to try using the xine engine with amarok too - install libxine and go into engine settings in amarok and change to xine.
<dark_suic> igorayeb, you may need the libmad0 lib to make mp3 work...
<dark_suic> (and switch to xine engine too, it's way better than gstreamer i think)
<leau2001> hi all, bonjour  tous
<leau2001> comment connaitre la version de KDE que j'utilise ?
<LeeJunFan> wow, dapper got the synaptics drivers right :p
<LeeJunFan> although excelleration is way low.
<howcomes> getting my ATi driver to work is being a very big pain
<dark_suic> leau2001, english please
<howcomes> I followed the HOWTO: ATI Drivers v0.2 guide
<howcomes> and fglrxinfo still reports MESA
<asraniel> dark_suic: he want to know how he can find out which kde version he is using
<LeeJunFan> are ati's drivers even updated to compile clean with 2.6.15?
<LeeJunFan> usually they are a kernel version behind.
<LeeJunFan> ATI sucks.
<leau2001> ok sorry
<leau2001> just want to know which KDE version on my Kubuntu using ?
<Xemanth^> well something has improved, now my ati doesn't cause kernel panic
<Xemanth^> i installed newest drivers
<Xemanth^> ati drivers
<Xemanth^> root@5024wlmi:~# fglrxinfo --version
<Xemanth^> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LeeJunFan> leau2001: right click on your taskbar, help->about kde
<Xemanth^> i have Acer 5024wlmi with PCI Express ATI X700 128mb and kubuntu x64
<Xemanth^> i use kernel 2.6.15
<dark_suic> leau2001, go to konqueror (for example) and click help -> about kde
<leau2001> ok found thx
<dark_suic> just that easy :)
<leau2001> 3.4.3 version
<leau2001> may i change for the 3.5 ? what you think ?
<cprompt> Hi folks!
<dark_suic> yeah
<kkathman> leau2001:  its relatively easy
<dark_suic> you can
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> you know how to add repositories to adept / sources.list?
<leau2001> yes i know
<cprompt> I did something really stupid. I was trying to remove a version of gcc and I ended up removing something that a few hundred packages were dependent on. I killed adept before it finished, but now I don't have adept or apt-get. I do have dpkg. Could you tell me the name of the package that has apt-get so I can hopefully get that back and use it to reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<dark_suic> well, then just add this repositorie for kde 3.5.1 deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<dark_suic> or add this repositorie for kde 3.5.0 deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde350 breezy main
<Xemanth^> woot 3.5.1
<kkathman> leau2001:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<leau2001> arf  ... error : W: Impossible de localiser la liste des paquets sources http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde351_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type)
<howcomes> Is there anyway to use DRI Accelerated MESA drivers on Kubuntu ?
<Xemanth^> i should crab ati chip from my laptop and throw it out from the window
<LeeJunFan> cprompt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<cprompt> Lee: Thanks!!
<LeeJunFan> cprompt: that's breezy right?
<LeeJunFan> and not 64 bit.
<cprompt> Yup
<cprompt> breezy i386
<cprompt> i have apt-get now....now I'm googling the manpage to figure out how to get it to install all of kubuntu-desktop's debs. which i hope should fill in all the holes i made.
<muzzle> hi all
<muzzle> I need to download gcc
<muzzle> but how do I do that?
<muzzle> I have adept manager open, but when I try to download it I get some error :(
<LeeJunFan> cprompt: I imagine kubuntu-desktop should just about get everything back with all the deps it would have.
<muzzle> nobody who can help?
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: install build-essentials
<muzzle> ehm
<muzzle> what and how??
<cprompt> LeeJunFan: As long as I can get apt-get to do it
<muzzle> Shouldn't that adept manager do it? I can chose install for gcc, but some stupid error just comes :(
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: open adept for gui installer, or from command line 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<muzzle> cool thanks
<muzzle> why do I need the sudo first by the way?
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: because sudo makes the following command run as root, and you need to be root to install software.
<muzzle> and what is build-essentials ?
<muzzle> ahh ok
<muzzle> It couldn't find that package
<muzzle> sudo apt-get install build-essentials <-- is what I wrote
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: sry, build-essential - w/o the s
<kkathman> singular
<muzzle> k
<kkathman> yah
<muzzle> cool :D
<muzzle> and then what happends?
<kkathman> it installs
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: it should download and install.
<muzzle> I'm NOTALLY new to linux
<muzzle> it is downloading and install
<muzzle> but I have no idea what it is
<LeeJunFan> gcc and some other packages.
<kkathman> then why are you downloading it?
<muzzle> because somebody told me to download it....
<kkathman> a good rule of thumb....if you dont know what it is...dont use it :)
<muzzle> LOL
<LeeJunFan> build-essential is what is called a meta package, it installs a bunch of other packages, all gcc,automake,autoconf,patch,make etc...
<kkathman> and why did they tell you to do that?
<muzzle> Then how would I learn linux kkathman  ?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: it's okay - it was me :P
<kkathman> lol you dont need build-essential to learn linux
<muzzle> okay thanks LeeJunFan
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  yer kidding right?
<muzzle> kkathman:  I need gcc
<kkathman> why?
<muzzle> Why what?
<cprompt> LeeJunFan: apt-utils: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.11 but it is not installable    an yet apt-get is working and this is blocking a few dozen packages =] 
<kkathman> why do you need gcc
<muzzle> to compile c code....
<cprompt> muzzle: Do you plan on compiling your own software?
<kkathman> and you dont know anything about linux or libraries  yet?
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: try 'sudo apt-get update' to update your catalog of available packages.
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: then try again to install build-essential
* kkathman shakes his head regarding what people do
<leau2001> for my self i used Kubuntu on windows xp with VMware workstation...
<muzzle> ok LeeJunFan
<muzzle> kkathman: I've been making my own software for many years in the win32 lib. What does that have to do with my not knowing linux?
<muzzle> in 30 years I might not  now Mac and so what? I really don't understand what you are trying to say?
<kkathman> okie dokie smokie..go for it
<kkathman> lo
<kkathman> lol
<muzzle> Is kkathman some kind of bot?
<kkathman> yah thats me.. a bot
<muzzle> :p
<kkathman> bot
<kkathman> bot
<kkathman> bot
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: you'll have a lot of reading to do on kde/qt devel before gcc will be a lot of use to you though.
<kkathman> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<kkathman> he's the bot
<muzzle> LeeJunFan: We are getting this c thing at the university. They want us to use linux so well yes. It's not really up to me.
<muzzle> I just got this mail about what I should have ready etc.
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: ah, that makes sense I guess.
<cprompt> muzzle: Good luck =] 
<cprompt> LeeJunFan: It's working! Thanks!
<muzzle> cprompt: Thanks :D
<LeeJunFan> cprompt: good deal. your welcome.
<kkathman> muzzle:  I would 2nd LeeJunFan in that you need to become intimately familiar with the libraries, the QT dev environment, and the KDE internals.  Bad things happen if you dont know those :) hehe
<cprompt> kkathman: He's going to school for this, he'll be fine =] 
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: depending on what type of apps you'll be building, I doubt they'll start you off in a GUI environment like KDE anyway. Probably just need the basic c libs and stuff which are standard among all systems.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  yah I think so too :)
<muzzle> LeeJunFan: correct
<muzzle> it's all about the basis
* kkathman likes QT alot ::
<muzzle> Many students have no idea what programming is, so we start with the basics
<LeeJunFan> yep, everyone starts with "hello world"
<LeeJunFan> :p
<kkathman> rofl
<muzzle> Well
<muzzle> The hello world has a history behind it
<kkathman> programming is pretty much a dead profession in the US now
<muzzle> really?
<kkathman> yes
<muzzle> On on earth can that be?
<kkathman> economics my man
<muzzle> You mean there are to many on it?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, unless you get in the elite group of game programmers that make a big hit, you have about as much chance as being the first quadroplegic in the NFL.
<kkathman> right
<muzzle> It's where the big money are in Denmark.
<kkathman> if you know compiler theory and want to do that, its not bad
<kkathman> but  the world's programming is going to Asia and India
<muzzle> Not just as a little coder, but as a leader of course :D
<Traumkiste> kkathman: who is programming for money?
* cprompt looks around
<LeeJunFan> Well, programming does have a few niche markets. Making special programs for industry to use in house.
<muzzle> I'm getting my 5 years university degree in CS
<kkathman> good luck muzzle :)
<muzzle> hehe
<kkathman> networking and security is the hot field now
<muzzle> why luck though?
<muzzle> School is easy.
<kkathman> at least here
<muzzle> Networking is only getting bigger.
<kkathman> most companies outsource their development now
<kkathman> lower costs
<LeeJunFan> seems like the best bet for getting programming employment would be with some type of industry that designs their own stuff and needs special little programs to formulate or run machinery.
<kkathman> IT is still a company's #1 expense
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: automata
<LeeJunFan> yeah, which means write software for something which you will have no competition.
<kkathman> and....job security is ZERO
<kkathman> hehe not a long term gig if ya know what I mean
<LeeJunFan> but then with real programmers it's not about the money. Just like with artists.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  cant feed the wife and kids with that tho
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: no you cant. Which is why I don't program much any more.
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I do it on the side and its a nice little bit of income
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: but I always have my eyes open for an opportunity to program something. I just don't have time to give to an open source free software project.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  nor I  but I understand your feeling on it :)
<kkathman> its that "creation" feeling :)
<LeeJunFan> And even then practical use doesn't call for C for my projects, usually python or php along with mysql is all I ever need for what anyone asks for.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: exactly.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  yah me too...most all of my work is PHP/XML MySQL a little python here or there
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: and never perl :p
<mivecz> DOes anyone know  i try to install kubuntu desktop  what version of kde i take
<kkathman> My days of C are way over - its not a progressive language any more
<kkathman> mivecz: it will come with KDE 3.4.3
<muzzle> LeeJunFan: It's compiling fine, so thanks again :D
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: np.
<mivecz>  can i  update it to  3.5
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: and good luck to you.
<kkathman> mivecz: yes
<mivecz> how:)
<muzzle> thanks again, hehe
<reon> Help, I'm looking for a thread I lost that explains how to get the Plantronics DSP headset volume controls to work...
<kkathman> mivecz:  install first, then you'll add a specific repository and do an update and a dist-upgrade
<kkathman> mivecz:  This tells how:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<mivecz> with  3.4.3 kde  can i install themes  from previews  version?
<muzzle> I have one last question. I need emacs.
<muzzle> How? hehe
<muzzle> I tried sudo apt-get isntall emacs
<muzzle> and I did the update of catalog
<dark_suic> muzzle, sudo apt-get install emacs21
<kkathman> or emacs21-nox
<kkathman> if you are at the CLI
<muzzle> CLI?
<kkathman> muzzle:  to look for packages, type    apt-cache search  <search string>   CLI = Command LIne Interface
<muzzle> emacs21 didn't work either no
<muzzle> ahh ok
<kkathman> emacs21-nox
<kkathman> muzzle:  Im just assuming you are doing all your work at the CLI with no X
<muzzle> with not X?
<muzzle> I'm doing it in the console windows
<kkathman> thats fairly typical of most Universities course  otherwise they have to get you to download some bit IDE
<muzzle> didn't know there where serveal cml
<muzzle> cli ;)
<kkathman> muzzle: yeah in a term window is ok to...thats cli
<muzzle> yes yes
<dark_suic> well, i'm doing c at university and we use gedit (the ones who use gnome) and kate the rest...
<kkathman> dark_suic: thats nice
<kkathman> much better than emacs :)
<dark_suic> i do love kate :P
<muzzle> I thought Emacs was the best
<kkathman> sounds like muzzle is being given his environment tho
<muzzle> ;)
<muzzle> We can use what ever
<dark_suic> (and for CLI use vim XD)
<kkathman> dark_suic: kate IS great :)
<LeeJunFan> kate is the shiat.
<muzzle> But I just thought Emacs was the way to go?
<kkathman> emacs is pretty much old school...Unix....but it works
<kkathman> kinda defeats the purpose of installing and using X tho
<muzzle> k
<muzzle> But I would still like to download it. Just to have it. But I can't find it
<muzzle> I did the search but wasn't good either.
<mivecz> with  3.4.3 kde  can i install themes  from previews  version??
<dark_suic> it's in universe repos, muzzle, you have to uncomment them in your repo list
<dark_suic> you should, mivecz
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell mivecz about repos
<LeeJunFan> mivecz: you should be able to setup your sources file to include universe and then download xemacs and emacs
<LeeJunFan> mivecz: sry - wrong person.
<muzzle> dark_suic: ehm ok
<dark_suic> LeeJunFan, i think you are trying to talk to muzzle  :P
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell muzzle about repos
<muzzle> thanks
<LeeJunFan> muzzle: you should be able to setup your sources file to include universe and then download xemacs and emacs
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<mivecz> :P
<mivecz> so
<mivecz> so can i?
<mivecz> thnks
<muzzle> LeeJunFan: It's no problem to have my sources file to include universe? Since it's not on as standard?
<dark_suic> mivecz, don't know for sure, but trying shouldn't hurt...
<dark_suic> it isn't muzzle
<muzzle> ok
<mivecz> ok
<muzzle> Where are those resource files?
<howcomes> libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<howcomes> :( i think i broke it more
<muzzle> I guess I can modify them manually. Can't do it as in the tutorial-kinda link you sent :(
<muzzle> maybe no
<muzzle> not
<Xemanth^^> howcomes: x64 kubuntu ?
<howcomes> x86 kubuntu
<Xemanth^^> howcomes: locate libGL.so.1 ?
<howcomes> /usr/lib/i686/mmx/cmov/libGL.so.1.2
<howcomes> /usr/lib/i686/mmx/cmov/libGL.so.1
<howcomes> /usr/lib/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2
<howcomes> /usr/X11R6/lib/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2
<howcomes> /usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<Xemanth^^> aha, ati :D i have same issue, i think...
<Xemanth^^> but with x64
<howcomes> glxinfo gives the same error
<howcomes> i was trying to get DRI enabled
<howcomes> and i think it all just blew up in my face
<Xemanth^^> i was trying to get 3d working
<Xemanth^^> well ati......*censored words*
<casey> what is this?
<howcomes> well...what do i do now ?
<casey> boy am i out of my eague it seems
<casey> so confused
<casey> i'm new to this and need help
<howcomes> brb - testing something
<casey> anyone willing to help the noob?
<mserms> what's up casey?
<casey> yes someone answers!!!
<^rob^> hello
<^rob^> anyone here use apt-move and apt-ftparchive ??
<casey> i new to the whole linux thing and was wondering  how to get it to play DVD video
<mserms> casey - what have you just installed ubuntu or kubuntu? Know what version it was?
<casey> kubuntu 5.04
<casey> gui in 5.10 wouldnt load for some reason
<mserms> OK - there's probably kaffeine or KMplayer in there. They will play the DVDs but you will need to install something to decode them first.
<^rob^> casey: better use mplayer or ogle
<casey> kaffeine is loaded
<^rob^> kaffeine use lot of memmory and crashes often.
<casey> as is the one that looks like Winamp
<casey> so how do i go about installing a DVD decoder?
<mserms> I find KMplayer better too
<aeon17x> Kaffeine isn't that bad...
<mserms> What errors are you getting from the program when you try to play it?
<Riddell> kkathman: you want to be a kubuntu developer?
<casey> one sec
<casey> says player incompatible with the region markings on the disc
<casey> also said something about mising a WIN32 compatibe decoder
<mserms> Cool, all sorts of stuff going on. There is a utility called regionset which allows you to set the region of your DVD drive (although you are only able to change it a handful of times - hardware restriction I think).
<mserms> You can install it by typing (at the command line): sudo apt-get install regionset
<casey> the region coding on my dvd drive is region free and the disc is region 1
<mserms> Are you getting the same errors with diff DVDs?
<LeeJunFan> I think you'll have to download and install libdvdcss from source.
<dark_suic> LeeJunFan, kubuntu has libdvdcss in repos, don't it?
<LeeJunFan> I think so but I think it's neutered or something, I've never had any luck playing protected dvd's with it.
<LeeJunFan> dapper doesn't have it in repos. maybe I'm thinking dvdread - which IS in the repos.
<howcomes> i think i completely broke fglrx
<howcomes> glxinfo , fglrxinfo both dont work
<damnhil> I have problems going to sleep mode for my thinkpad T30. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it fails to wake up. Do you have any ideas?
<howcomes> and its complaining about missing shared libraries
<howcomes> oh plus it doesnt boot
<damnhil> howcomes: what does not boot?
<howcomes> Any idea why Kubuntu would be freezing at: Checking Battery Status on boot - when im not on a laptop
<howcomes> linux
<damnhil> howcomes: I don't have Checking Battery Status. where did you get it?
<howcomes> you know when it goes thru the list
<howcomes> and it says [ok] 
<howcomes> there
<LeeJunFan> it's in /etc/init.d/acpi-support.
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> how do i disable it ?
<LeeJunFan> howcomes: I have no idea why that would just start happening. you'll have to boot into recovery then remove the acpi-support entry link in /etc/rc2.d/
<LeeJunFan> howcomes: have you tried actually powering off your system - cold start?
<howcomes> dont think so
<LeeJunFan> I'd give that a try just in case it's something in the ACPI/bios that's confusing it.
<xatalinux> hello
<casey> kaffeine says it doesn't have the plugins to play DVD video
<xatalinux> i will like to add KDE desktop to ubuntu ....can some one to hellp me /
<LeeJunFan> casey: you need to install libdvdcss to play protected DVD's.
<casey> how would i go about doing that. im new to linux and dont really know how to do anything
<Tm_T> xatalinux: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dark_suic> casey, adept is your friend :)
<xatalinux> k
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell casey about libdvdcss
<xatalinux> thank you
<dark_suic> try k-menu -> system -> package manager
<meple> hm is anyone aware of a bug that makes KDE change your timezone randomely ?
<meple> I have it set for Europe stockholm but so far today it changed to: Moscow , Los Angeles and Kairo
<casey> ok i am in kynaptic. what section would the protected dvd library be under?
<meple> any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> casey: it's not in the repos, check the link ubotu sent you.
<xatalinux> for the desktop say's
<trappist> ooh there's a kynaptic?
<xatalinux> Unable to lock the list directory
<xatalinux> what i can do?
<brosioz> exists codecs divx6 to ripping for linux ?
<trappist> brosioz: not 6, that I know of
<trappist> unless it's in w32codecs
<sweet_kate> hello: how can i write under linux a floppy that i need for windows?
<trappist> sweet_kate: just mount it and copy the files over
<sweet_kate> you say?
<dark_suic> yes, you can
<evil-doer> i thought id give quake 3 a try just to see how it runs, surprisingly it runs very smooth even on this old junker, but i have no mouse control.   the mouse is a logitech ps/2 mouse. any ideas?
<xatalinux> i will like to install KDE desktop in ubuntu ....can someone help me ?i'm very new in linux...
<xatalinux> thank you very much
<dark_suic> evil-doer, i've had the same problem
<dark_suic> a friend of mine solved the problem, although i don't know how
<dark_suic> but he told me
<dark_suic> that it works better under cedega than with the native linux version
<Howcomes> Alrite, i give up for today - currently booted into Windows :P
<xatalinux> i can install KDE desktop from syneptic?
<xatalinux> or not/
<xatalinux> ?
<dark_suic> xatalinux,
<dark_suic> look for the package
<dark_suic> kubuntu-desktop
<Howcomes> now Kubuntu is saying fsck encounter something odd run manually, and to mount first, then says running fsck on a mounted drive is certain death....ok then
<dark_suic> it should install all kde-desktop you need to make it work
<xatalinux> were i can run this comand?
<Stele> i just upgraded my kubuntu and rebooted - I get the "X" desktop but not the kdm desktop
<sweet_kate> what is my floppy dir? /media/floppy??
<casey> ok i downloaded the .deb files for libdvdcss how do i install them now?
<Stele> how can I fix this?
<eightiesk> i have a problem could someone help me?
<eightiesk> i updated gaim yesterday
<dark_suic> ask for the problem, eightiesk don't ask if we can help you :P
<eightiesk> then it erased gunifications.
<eightiesk> soi i typed in sudo apt-get gunifications
<eightiesk> and it goe the old gaim 2.
<eightiesk> this is my 5th day in linux...
<eightiesk> i'm kinda puzzled and scared
<eightiesk> lol
<dark_suic> if installing a package removes another, is common that if you try to install the another it will uninstall the first :P
<casey> im on day 1 so dont feel too bad
<jpatrick> eightiesk: use the source.....
<dark_suic> they will probalby be uncompatible
<Stele> i think i have a conflict between the kubuntu nv driver, and the NVIDIA one from their site
<Stele> how can I uninstall BOTH of them and "start over" with the nvidia one?
<eightiesk> jpatrick, how do you install from source?
<dark_suic> Stele, you shouldn't need to uninstall both and then install the another
<dark_suic> is all configurable :P
<jpatrick> eightiesk: depends on what you're trying to install
<Stele> er, ok :)
<Stele> my kdm desktop still wont start after a reboot
<dark_suic> Stele, let's see
<eightiesk> k
<dark_suic> what nvidia do you have?
<Stele> i have a Quadro FX 3400 - the same thing as a GFORCE 6800 Ultra
<eightiesk> my nividia i had to use vesa
<Stele> my X is stuck on right now and I can't kill it to rerun the NV installer
<Stele> i want to try reinstalling the nvidia one but I need to kill the X server first
<Stele> im logged in remotely but I cant kill it
<hussam> I found this http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ . I'm thinking of upgrading from kde 3.4.3 to kde 3.5.1 .
<dark_suic> stele, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 and write sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hussam> anybody's tried that?
<eightiesk> ne one know any custom res.
<dark_suic> hussam, i'm at kde3.5.1
<jpatrick> hussam: not officially support until release
<jpatrick> hussam: i guess
<Stele> dark_suic - Ctrl+Alt+F1 no worky
<Stele> the display is hung
<DjDarkPingvin> Stele: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dark_suic> yeah, i've seen that kde-latest still points to kde3.5.0
<Stele> er, no
<eightiesk> cntrl+alt+F2
<dark_suic> Stele, if that doesn't work... you'll probably have to hit the reset button :P
<jpatrick> dark_suic: because 3.5.1 isn't released yet
<hussam> dark_suic: from the same repository?
<dark_suic> i know, jpatrick
<dark_suic> hussam, yeah, i have that kde3.5.1
<dark_suic> with no problems for the moment
<dark_suic> i updated 2 days ago and no problem for the moment
<dark_suic> i know, jpatrick :) but well, is almost almost almost here :P
<aeon17x> What is the name of the KDE character map?
<hussam> dark_suic: cool then I'll upgrade from 3.4.3 to 3.5.1
<eXistenZ> where can I updated to 3.5 from
<Stele> im logged in remoteluy
<Stele> no matter what i try i cant seem to kill the X server
<Stele> what if I enter a different run level?
<Stele> (not sure which one)
<dark_suic> eXistenZ, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main
<dark_suic> Stele, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dark_suic> from where you can write anything
<Stele> i tried that
<Stele> it claims kdm is not running
<dark_suic> then try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<dark_suic> and see what error gives
<Stele> kdm already running
<Stele> but when i view the other machine, it is stuck at a corrupted X background
<Stele> i can move the cursor - but no KDM
<Stele> and I can't ALT+CTRL+F key out of it
<dark_suic> i would try hitting the reset button
<dark_suic> it seems that it has locked itself somehow
<Stele> but it will just reboot back into the same situation
<Stele> i need to get it not to start up X
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> then you could
<Stele> "kdm stop" says "kdm not responding to TERM signal"
<dark_suic> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf somehow
<Stele> ok
<dark_suic> look for Section "Device" and there you'll find a section Driver "nv" or "nvidia" turn it into vesa, save and reboot
<Stele> roger that
<Stele> ok i got a console login prompt and no kdm
<Stele> prob because i told it my monitor ONLY supports 1920x1200 (LCD)
<Stele> i am going to try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<Stele> but shouldnt i UNINSTALL the current nv package?
<Stele> crap - it is still messed up
<Stele> kdm DID start, though I cant see it
<hussam> dark_suic: upgrading to kde 3.5.1 wants to install hspell , do I need that?
<Stele> and i cant kill it
<Stele> :-(
<dark_suic> Stele, it will be because of the monitor... you shouldn't try to uninstall the nv package... just try installing the nvidia one, it should just work
<dark_suic> if you have the nvidia-installer install it that way
<nite_w0lf> what reositories doe Kubuntu use?
<nite_w0lf> rpositories*
<dark_suic> else, you could try the repository's drivers
<jpatrick> nite_w0lf: Ubuntu-s
<dark_suic> nite_w0lf, same as ubuntu
<c0rrupt`> does anyone know how to use a physical disk in vmware and boot to a windows partitio that is already installed while in linux.. im getting an error when setting /dev/hdc as the harddisk
<Stele> ok i put the list of monitor modes back, removed "glx" from the modules list, and rebooted again
<Stele> this stuff was supposed to be easy :(
<Stele> surely i could just go to a differnent runlevel instead of rebooting all the time?
<c0rrupt`> hdc2 is my windows partition, and im setting wmare to use it only
<nite_w0lf> can packages be downloaded from KDE and installed/converted or do they have to be compiled
<Stele> yay i got a desktop (with vesa driver)
<c0rrupt`> Unable to complete wizard: The specified device is not a valid physical disk device.
<jpatrick> nite_w0lf: Kubuntu makes extra KDE packages
<c0rrupt`> anyone good w/ wmare
<c0rrupt`> vmware
<Stele> ok i shut down kdm cleanly now
<seashell11> ok, in kde 3.4 is there any way to make it so that the wireless networking will automatically switch from my home to work?
<nite_w0lf> very good jpatrick. thank you
<trappist> c0rrupt`: you're going to be sad if you let vmware use a real windows partition
<Stele> running nv installer again
<Stele> woohoo!
<c0rrupt`> whys that
<Stele> working!
<Stele> now - how do i make sure the proper driver loads when i reboot?
<c0rrupt`> i run linux off of physical when in windows all the time
<casey> how do i install stuff not in Kynaptic? i'm new and don't know how to do anything
<Stele> this is what happened last time - it messed up when i rebooted
<trappist> c0rrupt`: windows will say woah, wtf is all this new hardware, and where did all my old hardware go?  then if you want to actually boot to windows it'll flip the hell out, in my experience
<c0rrupt`> oh ic
<c0rrupt`> thanks for the advice
<trappist> c0rrupt`: linux is a lot more adaptable to hardware changes
<trappist> c0rrupt`: you can put a hdd with linux on it in a whole new box and expect it to work most of the time.  not so with windows.
<Stele> IS there a way to move a HD from a windows box to another?
<c0rrupt`> trappist, is there a working ntfs driver for linux 2.6 kernel?
<Stele> such as if i upgrade my motherboard to a dual core?
<trappist> c0rrupt`: define 'working'
<c0rrupt`> works with 2.6
<c0rrupt`> CAN write to ntfs
<dark_suic> good it works Stele  :)
<ccc_> casey: best is if you find a deb-package, install it with: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<trappist> c0rrupt`: google for 'captive ntfs'
<Stele> thanks dark_suic
<c0rrupt`> yea but isnt that only for 2.4...
<Stele> i should have tried the vesa trick before
<dark_suic> what you mean with the hd moving?
<c0rrupt`> they stoped developing captive ntfs and its not compatiable w/ 2.6
<dark_suic> vesa is the generic driver, it works with (almost) every gcard
<c0rrupt`> i think i might of saw some kernel hacks to get it working though.. ;\
<casey> i have the .deb file just not sure how to install it. ive never used linux so im used to good ole Install Shield or at worst a DOS command prompt
<trappist> c0rrupt`: I don't think so
<eightiesk> any one know any custom repositories?
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<eightiesk> whats dapper?
<jpatrick> next Kubuntu release
<Niekie> In development version.
<eightiesk> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ccc_> casey: just use the command i gave you, it will install it.
<eightiesk> no thanks on the dev.
<eightiesk> ne one like to blog?
<jpatrick> eightiesk: I do sometimes
* Niekie wonders if he should try Dapper Drake Flight 3.
<eightiesk> my friend has made a blogging system would u rate it for me?
<eightiesk> http://eightieskhild.codewise.org
<eightiesk> i like it personally.
<eightiesk> jpatrick, did u like it at all?
<jpatrick> eightiesk: it's okay :)
<eightiesk> whats diffrent in dapper
<eightiesk>  nething?
<jpatrick> loads of things
<eightiesk> like?>
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> new KDE, etc.
<jjesse> for the release notes for dapper: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes-web/C/
<eightiesk> jpatrick, nice...
<jpatrick> jjesse: it says "This document contains the release notes for Kubuntu Kubuntu Dapper Drake 6.04"
<jjesse> jpatrick: nice catch i'll change it right now
<jjesse> jpatrick: commited change
<jpatrick> jjesse: :)
<jpatrick> jjesse: can we i18n that in Rosetta?
<eightiesk> jpatrick, i'm lead skin designer for my blog i sent its all custom is has its own project on gna https://gna.org/projects/codewiseblog
<jjesse> jpatrick: i don't think the kubuntu docs are uploaded to roseta yet
<jjesse> checking though
<jpatrick> eightiesk: right
<eightiesk> huh?
<jpatrick> nm
<eightiesk> k
<jpatrick> jjesse: I can't see them in the Spanish section
<jjesse> docs won't get uploaded into rosetta for a while, i heard that none of dapper is in rosetta???
<nikita> hi guys =) I have a question about text encoding. i can browse cyrilic web pages in konq o.k., but whenever i try to copy the text from it to the open-office writer i get strange characters instead of cyrillic letters. is there a possible way to fix that?
<dark_suic> nikita, do you have any cyrilic font for openoffice? it may be the problem...
<evil-doer> hmm. changed the mouse protocol in xorg.conf to "MouseManPlusPS/2" and still no worky in q3
<sampan> nikita, after pasting the text in OOo, have you tried selecting and changing the font to a cyrillic one?  might just be that OOo is interpretting it as your default font instead.
<eightiesk> can someone give me there source.list
<eightiesk> ?
<sampan> happens to me with chinese sometimes
<nikita> samopan: i wish i could know how to manage the fonts, how do I install a cyrillic one?
<eightiesk> please could someone post there source.list on paste bin.
<jjesse> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<eightiesk> i know
<eightiesk> it messed it up.
<nat> is it possible to uncompress manualy a pkg.gz  ?
<sampan> nikita, i'd think ubuntu already has cyrillic fonts installed -- at least mine does.  just try going into the font selector in OOo and changing it?
<sampan> errr, well maybe it doesn't :/
<sampan> not entirely sure actually -- but KDE has a very easy to use font installer in system-settings
<nikita> sampan: i'll try, thanks
<eightiesk> ne1 got a deb file for gaimbeta2?
<nikita> dark_suic: hope i'll be able to figure that out now, thanks
<eightiesk> one other thing how do i hide the old linux kernels from the boot menu?
<jpatrick>  /boot/grub/menu.lst I think
<dark_suic> eightiesk, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment the blocks you don't want
<jpatrick> eightiesk: I don't like Gaim, Kopete == way better
<dark_suic> i agree with jpatrick
<eightiesk> ive used gaim since its release.
<eightiesk> ive always used it
<eightiesk> i'm comfderbale with it
<dark_suic> well, i used windows for 10 years and was comfortable with it :P
<dark_suic> until i discovered linux :P
<eightiesk> lol
<dark_suic> :)
<eightiesk> well i make stuff for gaim and i like to use the skinsd and smileys ive made
<eightiesk> lol
<dark_suic> kopete will probably support that things :)
<dark_suic> you may just try it :)
<eightiesk> can i make the buddy list look at all like gaim?
<eightiesk> cuz when i tryed it wouldn't even let me move my folders around.
<dark_suic> well, it isn't exactly like gaim, but if it were it would be gaim :P
<dark_suic> but you can edit almost everything
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> i can't move my folders.
<jpatrick> A -> Z
<visik7> kubuntu from scratch is quite better than install ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop
<dark_suic> yep, i think so, visik7
<dark_suic> eightiesk, you can't move your folders by drag & drop
<inacio> i dah ubuntu and i whant to install a KDE what i do
<dark_suic> inacio, install kubuntu-desktop
<eightiesk> then how?
<scot``> hi all, anyone know repository that has lame 3.96 or comparable version?
<inacio> dark_suic, but it is a pakage
<dark_suic> yeah, it is
<inacio> dark_suic, i can direct a mirror to download
<dark_suic> is a package that will install kde
<dark_suic> ????
<dark_suic> open the synaptic program
<dark_suic> and there search for kubuntu-desktop
<dark_suic> and click on install
<dark_suic> you won't need to download it manually
<dark_suic> eightiesk, i don't exactly know, but i think you can move users between groups
<inacio> dark_suic, he send a message sayng: i'm cant execute whithout root
<dark_suic> well have to do some housework
<eightiesk> yeah but i need the folders in a order
<eightiesk> :-p
<dark_suic> inacio, it should be on the menu
<dark_suic> try looking over the menu
<Traum> Traumkiste, you here?
<Traumkiste> no
<dark_suic> eightiesk, don't know exactly what you want to do, but well, if you look around for a sec you'll probably find how to
<dark_suic> back in 20 min
<inacio> dark_suic, here had a KDE 3.4 i can install the 3.5
<inacio> tou can tellme a mirror
<inacio> to input in apt
<scot``> i found what i needed thank you
<scot``> have a good day all
<inacio> anyone know the mirror of the KDE 3.5 to put in the apt repository
<reon> Help, My sound works in xmms but not mplayer or totem, any ideas where I set it to use my usb headset ?
<visik7> inacio: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<inacio> visik7, thanks
<Aji-Dahaka> are there kssh packages anywhere?
<JakubS_> what package contains xserver-xorg.m4 ?
<JakubS_> it is needed to recompile xorg drivers
<sweet_kate> i know i am completely OT..but i have win 2000 that cant boot anymore!!! i tried to repair it by installation cd but i haven't the erd(Emergency recovery disk)
<sweet_kate> what can i do?
<Aji-Dahaka> why can't it boot?
<dark_suic> i'm back
<eXistenZ> any good multimedia repos. for kubuntu
<Aji-Dahaka> any good repos with kssh for kubuntu?
<dark_suic> what you call good repos?
<dark_suic> kssh i don't know, i use common ssh or putty for gui
<Aji-Dahaka> putty in kubuntu?
<dark_suic> in linux i use ssh in konsole, no gui
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, I see
<hussam> sweet_kate: what error do you get when you try to boot to win2000
<dark_suic> but kde has a "remote control" option
<Aji-Dahaka> I like kssh, it keeps a list and does things for me like fort-forwarding :)
<aftertaf> !info kssh
<JakubS_> kssh is certainly useful if you have several servers with different options/keys needed for each one
<dark_suic> oh, Aji-Dahaka putty IS in kubuntu repos
<Aji-Dahaka> huh?  really ... didn't know it was ported to linux :)
<aftertaf> !putty
<ubotu> rumour has it, putty is a DFSG-free ssh/telnet/rsh client for Windows. It is small, simple, and has no install nonsense. Available at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dark_suic> yeah, it is :)
<JakubS_> it is, but i prefer konsole as terminal
<dark_suic> it's in universe repos, Aji-Dahaka
<Aji-Dahaka> I like konsole for terminal as well, but would be willing to use putty maybe instead of kssh
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm :(  but I already have my configs for kssh
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe I'll isnstall it manually
<Aji-Dahaka> way to lazy to set up another client with 40ish servers :p
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, win32-codecs ...
* Aji-Dahaka googles jic
<EightiesK> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Aji-Dahaka> EightiesK: that's for me, huh :)
<Aji-Dahaka> *blush*
<EightiesK> i updated my sources.list to update  dapper and now kde won't start.
<EightiesK> :-(
<reon> Anybody here know where to configure a default sound device if you have teo ?
<EightiesK> ne1 know a linux emulator for Windows?
<Aji-Dahaka> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Aji-Dahaka> useful little bot
<Aji-Dahaka> EightiesK: there's a userland linux for windows ... sym something?
<EightiesK> i dunno
<JakubS_> cygwin
<EightiesK> i can't get my kubuntu to load.
<JakubS_> it is not exactly emulator - you need to recompile stuff
<reon> EightiesK, Why do you want a emulator ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<dark_suic> hi
<EightiesK> for kopete on windows.
<EightiesK> i do have a question other than that.
<EightiesK> does ne 1 here think Debian is worht the $10 it will cost my in dvdrs to burn and try?
<EightiesK> like your opinion.
<reon> EightiesK, tried game for windows /
<reon> ?
<EightiesK> ive had gaim since the first release i think it was .4
<reon> EightiesK, ment gaim
<dark_suic> EightiesK, if you're installing debian, just burn the first CD
<reon> ok
<EightiesK> k
<dark_suic> the rest of the cds/dvds is just additional packages that you can download with apt-get
<EightiesK> but do you like it better that kubuntu?
<EightiesK> reon, ive had gaim since its first public release.
<dark_suic> EightiesK, kubuntu is still a bit ... needs more developement
<Aji-Dahaka> I prefer kubuntu
<Aji-Dahaka> but to each his/her own
<Aji-Dahaka> (used debian much longer)
<dark_suic> debian is... quite good, but for actual hardware you need sid, and for sid you have better kubuntu
<dark_suic> but for servers, i do prefer debian
<Aji-Dahaka> some here
<vge> for network conf, i dont prefer kubuntu :)
<dark_suic> and kubuntu for clients / desk pcs
<dark_suic> the same, vge :P
<dark_suic> i have debian in a laptop due to kubuntu's imposibility to make lan (and wired, not wlan) work
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, I have kubuntu on this laptop working great with wired and wireless
<kkathman> dark_suic: hmmm dont understand...I have Kubuntu working fine on my network...in fact 3 boxes worth :)
<vge> what laptop :)
<EightiesK> ive had fc4 ubuntu kubuntu winspire suse  mandrake and slackware in the last 6 days.
<kkathman> Mines a Thinkpad
<EightiesK> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> vge: thinkpad R series
<EightiesK> i'm a linux newbie
<EightiesK> i'm trying to try it all
<Aji-Dahaka> EightiesK: tried gentoo yet?
<EightiesK> no link?
* Aji-Dahaka digs gentoo and debian (though new kubuntu) for linuxes
<Aji-Dahaka> gentoo.org
<dark_suic> kkathman, i have an acer laptop, impossible to get net working by dhcp (and windows & debian work ok)
<EightiesK> uhhh
<EightiesK> me and acer had a falling out
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, porr dark_suic :(
<kkathman> wonder why so different on Acer?
<dark_suic> lol... EightiesK that's maybe too much for just 6 days
<EightiesK> with the service department
<EightiesK> they still have my tower.
<dark_suic> you can't try it properly in 6 days (although mandriva in 5 minutes is known to be shit :P)
<kkathman> gosh my Lappy came up without me having to touch anything
<Aji-Dahaka> same here ... things just work
<dark_suic> kkathman, have a Broadcom ethernet
<LeeJunFan> dark_suic: haha, mandriva.
<EightiesK> SUSE i couldn't get x server to start.
<dark_suic> i'm waiting for dapper to be released to see
<Aji-Dahaka> kkathman: btw, you get the kmilo thing working right?
<kkathman> Uhmm dont think that was me Aji-Dahaka
<EightiesK> i can't get kubuntu to work
<dark_suic> mandriva sucks in just 5 minutes (when grub/lilo doesn't load or when usb just doesn't work :P)
<LeeJunFan> mandrake was okay for a long time, but they went way wierd in the last few years. I used them for years and when I found kubuntu I was removing mandrake from my system 1 hour later, after abotu 6 years of use.
<kkathman> EightiesK: what didnt work
<EightiesK> i changed sources.list to get dapper and when i rebooted.
<Aji-Dahaka> kkathman: no, was a more general question.  It constantly tells me to chmod /dev/nvram
<EightiesK> when it goes to xserver it freezes
<Aji-Dahaka> kkathman: was wondering what the general solution was, as you are a thinkpad user as well
<EightiesK> and i have to sestart.
<EightiesK> reboot/restart.
<LeeJunFan> one moderately important showstopper with dapper I just learned is cups1.2 and kde don't mix. :(
<kkathman> Aji-Dahaka: like I said I never touched a thing...it just worked
<Aji-Dahaka> oh
<EightiesK> so i'm in windows and i'm dling debian and dapper
<kkathman> unfortunately my lappy is a company one, and mostly windows :(
<reon> !sound
<EightiesK> im try debian for a min
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<EightiesK> then
<EightiesK> dapper.
<Aji-Dahaka> so when you touch the volume buttons, you get the on-screen indicator that you changed volume?
<kkathman> EightiesK:  try kubuntu, but dont go to dapper..it will work
<EightiesK> is there a channel ne 1 knows for debian?
<kkathman> dapper isnt a released product
<Aji-Dahaka> #debian ?
<kkathman> its in development
<EightiesK> i know.
<kkathman> thats prolly the reason it didnt work
<kkathman> hehe
<EightiesK> no i think cuz i used adept to update.
<Aji-Dahaka> you shouldn't use dapper
<Aji-Dahaka> it's definitely some broken
<kkathman> Aji-Dahaka: it kinda waivers between stable and downright uh oh
<Aji-Dahaka> :)
<Aji-Dahaka> it's fun :)
<EightiesK> !source
<ubotu> from memory, source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileSoftware
<EightiesK> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tmr> ls
<EightiesK> ne 1 know ne Repositories not listed there?
<Aji-Dahaka> excellent ... as per usual, just worked
<Aji-Dahaka> anime time!
<kkathman> EightiesK: what are you trying to do?
<EightiesK> get more auto installed programs
<EightiesK> lol
<kkathman> EightiesK:  what are you looking for specifically?
<kkathman> there are like 17,000 in the standard repos dude
<EightiesK> games and media stuff
<kkathman> thats not enough?
<EightiesK> and like plugins
<kkathman> easy to find them in the repos
<EightiesK> how?
<kkathman> apt-cache search
<kkathman> apt-cache search game
<kkathman> apt-cache search plugin
<dark_suic> :P
<kkathman> EightiesK:  Unlike SUSE, and others, (k)ubuntu uses very static repos for stability. Its not a good idea to add other repos unless a) you are absolutely sure they'll work, or b) Kubuntu makes an announcement
<EightiesK> k
<EightiesK> how do i make my media players actually work
<kkathman> EightiesK: which media player?
<kkathman> typically I'd suggest you download and install the xine engine for your players
<kkathman> i.e. for kaffeine,  install kaffeine-xine and choose to use that engine in the app
<kkathman> same for amarok
<EightiesK> i dunno
<EightiesK> what media player should i use?
<kkathman> try them all out :)
<vge> just install vlc player and all work
<kkathman> see which one you like
<vge> vlc or mplayer if you ask me
<kkathman> Im not a good resource to ask about media...I dont run any on my linboxes
<boz> Hi everybody.  I have question that will that will sound more like a gripe than a question , but here goes....lol.  I have an above average mastery of computers and programming languages (i was writing source for the C64 25 years ago, and spent hours upon hours punching those boxcar tickets for assembler ; ) )  Why is it so damn hard to master this OS?  Is it just because I have been Conditioned to be a drooling idiot by the Redmond Clan?? I me
<boz> an it shouldn't take DAYS to install a usuable OS.  All I want to do is set up a linux based streaming server for an internet radio station)  I can NOT for the life of me get Icecast up and running.  After throwing in the Towel last night at about 5 am I finally managed to get Shoutcast up and running. Should i just stick with shoutcast or does anyone have any helpful tips to get Icecast Streaming???? (sorry for the Rant, but i'm beginning to g
<boz> et a little wide eyed   O.O  Thanks for being here for me,  You guys have been a TRemendous Help!
<kkathman> boz NO!  please dont flood!
<vge> its a LOTR+1000 pages
<kkathman> hehe
<boz> sorry K
<boz> that was a little longer than i intended
<enfact> kubuntu's repos are good for basing new distros on :)
<enfact> ;P
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: I wrote an icecast + musicpd howto for freebsd ... maybe it could help?
<apacheLAGger> anyone got a build system with kde and ubuntu (breezy)?
<boz> link me up I'm desperate!
<boz> im not familar with musicpd but i'll f=give er a shot
<dark_suic> (i bet i will never understand people installing ubuntu and then kde instead of kubuntu directly...)
<boz> I made the same mistake dark ; )
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: freebsdwiki.net/ is the site
<Aji-Dahaka> boz my netwerork i bs being a bit ... iffy
<Aji-Dahaka> ah!
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Icecast_and_Muscipd seems right
<boz> Iffy i don't need.  Took me forever to get a vimicro webcam working (and not very well) lol
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: oh, the iffy is just the wireless I'm on currently
<Aji-Dahaka> :p
<boz> thanks aji, i'll check it out
<Aji-Dahaka> but yeah, that solution works great for what I needed
<enfact> hhey kkathman
<kkathman> hiya enfact :)
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: the musicpd bit lets you choose which music will be playing (set up a playlist, manage the files in a database thing) so you can change which client lets them select music by changing the musicpd client and the icecast streams in my case in ogg over the network, though my collection is actually flac, ogg, and mp3
<Aji-Dahaka> (I'm inconsistent when I rip)
<Aji-Dahaka> more anime!
<kkathman> what anima?
<kkathman> anime?
<Aji-Dahaka> japanese animation
<boz> thats exactly what i'm looking for mp3 and ogg compatible
<Aji-Dahaka> (listening practise)
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: hope that helps
<Aji-Dahaka> boz: any questions, just message me:)  I'll be in and out
<boz> Thanks Aji
<boz> My Idea is to stream the Superbowl (which would prolly give the NFL attorneys a fit) at work, but i'm running out of time : )
<dutchie> hi all ...
<dutchie> I'm comfortable with the Printer Configuration program but ... is there a way to create a "printer shortcut" icon on the desktop that would allow quick access to things like "start/stop printer" ?
<dutchie> tee-hee .... it's for my dad
<Blissex> dutchie: yes.
<humberto> hi
<dutchie> Blissex: great, how do I go about doing that ?
<Blissex> dutchie: you can put a ''shortcut'' to the printer control KDE thingie on the desktop.
<dutchie> hm, kinda tried that before ... mustn't have been very good at it
<Blissex> dutchie: actually I have it on my panel/Kicker bar at the bottom. Probably easiest
<dutchie> right ... hmmmm
<dutchie> not sure how to make that appear
<Blissex> dutchie: right click on the panel/Kicker, and select the "Print System" icon.
<Blissex> dutchie: right click on the panel/Kicker, select "Panel menu", then "Add applet", and select the "Print System" icon.
<dutchie> gotcha
<dutchie> thanks a lot !
<humberto> \join #Boiro
<yellowdart> anyone here have an opinion on kdevelop for SDL projects?
<yellowdart> or should i stick with emacs and make :)
<OSPirate> I just installed kubuntu for the first time
<OSPirate> is there like a default Root password?
<hussam> anybody here's on dapper?
<OSPirate> because it never asked me for a root password while installing it
<OSPirate> and I'm quite confused
<yellowdart> OSPirate: no, the root password is disabled by default...just 'sudo command'
<leafw> what is the package that holds the qdeveloper, or kdeveloper, or whatever name it has?
<dark_suic> leafw, kdevelop3
<leafw> aparently qt3-designer didn't install it
<OSPirate> yellowdart, how can I set a root password?
<dark_suic> OSPirate, it isn't recomended to set a root pass
<OSPirate> fair enough
<dark_suic> OSPirate, it's way better to do it via sudo
<OSPirate> thats just how I've always done it
<yellowdart> OSPirate: well, you really dont need to...it's a security issue, because you can do any root tasks using sudo
<OSPirate> thats the thing
<OSPirate> I don't want my regular user
<OSPirate> to have root privalages
<OSPirate> as simply as typing sudo
<yellowdart> who is your regular user??
<OSPirate> me
<yellowdart> why dont you want the ability for root privs?
<OSPirate> but I mean who I log in as
<OSPirate> security issue
<OSPirate> I want to leave my regular user logged in
<OSPirate> but have to log in as root for serious administration stuff
<yellowdart> any other users that you create are not part of the admin group..and cannot use sudo
<OSPirate> oh I see how they do it
<OSPirate> most distro's create a root password, and a limited user account for primary use
<OSPirate> during the installation
<OSPirate> thanks people
<yellowdart> yeah, they do it like osx where there is an admin...which uses sudo
<kkathman> yellowdart:  unless you change the sudoers of course :)
<yellowdart> kkathman: hehe...'sudo visudo' takes care of that
<kkathman> yah :)
<yellowdart> i'm debating whether i should install (k,x)ubuntu-desktop on my lappy here..i'm sitting at a server install
<kkathman> if its a server, why?... but honestly I have xubuntu on my 128mb server here at home
<yellowdart> kkathman: no, i installed with 'server' option :)
<yellowdart> it's a laptop.. mainly for web dev...and i have dual-boot with xp
<kkathman> ahh ok
<yellowdart> i just dont think that i want the bulk of kubuntu
<yellowdart> it's a pIII 800mhz 512mb
<yellowdart> and very limited drive space
<yellowdart> something like 9GB
<E-Train> Anyone know how to turn off/on a network interface card?
<CellarDoor> hello all, sorry to be a pain but where is my hda1 supposed to be mounted ? Its just that its not showing up in system:/media when I click on 'storage media'.
<kkathman> CellarDoor:  its mounted whereever its mount point is
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: what is hda1 on your system??
<kkathman> CellarDoor: sudo fdisk -l  and check the addr
<CellarDoor> my hard drive
<kkathman> then look in your fstab
<CellarDoor> sorry I'm a bit of a n00b still
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: 'cat /etc/fdisk | grep hda
<yellowdart> oops...without the '
<yellowdart> does anything appear?
<kkathman> and  after that....  sudo cat /etc/fstab    and look where the mount point is
<CellarDoor> just a sec
<yellowdart> kkathman: :)
<kkathman> lol we just firehosed him :)
<kkathman> hehe
<yellowdart> kkathman: hehe...sorry, been working with a win 98 boot disk all day
<kkathman> hey...win98 boot disk has saved MANY a win machine in my lifetime :)
<kkathman> no matter WHAT the os was on the machine at the time :)
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: do what kkathman says :)
<CellarDoor> ok this is what I have first up
<CellarDoor>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<CellarDoor> /dev/hda1   *           1        4677    37567971   83  Linux
<CellarDoor> /dev/hda2            4678        4865     1510110    5  Extended
<CellarDoor> /dev/hda5            4678        4865     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<yellowdart> kkathman: i know what you mean...saved me a few times today
<kkathman> CellarDoor:  thats a typical thing
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: ok..tdoes your system boot to grub?
<kkathman> I'll bet your mountpoint will be /
<CellarDoor> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<CellarDoor> #
<CellarDoor> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<CellarDoor> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<CellarDoor> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<CellarDoor> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<CellarDoor> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kkathman> yep thought so
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: yeah, it's probably / (ie: your entire filesystem)
<kkathman> CellarDoor:  is your system not able to boot?
<CellarDoor> yes, its not a major problem, its just that my hard drive doesnt show up in my 'storage media' menu like it used to
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: you are probably thinking in windows terms...linux doesnt show things like 'C:' or 'D:' ...even your cd is at /media/cdrom0
<kkathman> My hda isnt in my media either
<kkathman> its no big deal
<yellowdart> '/' is your entire filesystem
<Aji-Dahaka> could someone please tell me what "echo $KDEROOTHOME " prints for them?
<kkathman> yellowdart is right
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka: nothing
<kkathman> Aji-Dahaka:  same as $HOME
<CellarDoor> its just that it used to show up and I was just trying to get it back the way it was - it used to show anything that was mounted in there
<gamma> roothome prints blank for me
<Aji-Dahaka> kkathman: alright.  thanks ... for some reason my kde is being funny
<gamma> home prints the correct dir
<kkathman> CellarDoor: you can make it that way...but I would leave it alone
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: you can have it show on the desktop if you want
<Aji-Dahaka> it's just putting the files in ~ instead of ~/.kde
<CellarDoor> ah its not that important
<kkathman> funny Aji-Dahaka now it reports nothing
<kkathman> hehe
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: right-click -> configure desktop -> behavior -> device icons (tab)
<CellarDoor> yeah I dont want icons cluttering up my desktop
<Aji-Dahaka> wonder why it would put everything in ~/ ...
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm ...
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: just saying your options...what i would do is 'add applet' to the panel...'quick file browser'
<yellowdart> that's personally my favorite 'gui' method of browsing the filesystem
<Aji-Dahaka> it sohuldn't be the same as $HOME, I don't think ...
<Aji-Dahaka> kdehome=$HOME/.kde
<Aji-Dahaka> test -n "$KDEHOME" && kdehome=`echo "$KDEHOME"|sed "s,^~/,$HOME/,"`
<CellarDoor> It was just nice having it show up in system:/media when I click on the 'storage media' menu, thats all... I'm sure it was originally like that and I unwittingly changed it somehow
<Knowerrors> Heard KDE 3.5.1 is being released tomorrow, already moving into debian unstable
<dark_suic> don't know, i already have it on breezy...
<kkathman> Knowerrors: yah been waiting for final go at Kubuntu.orgf
<Aji-Dahaka> root@Festering:~# konsole --version
<Aji-Dahaka> Qt: 3.3.5
<Aji-Dahaka> KDE: 3.5.1
<yellowdart> CellarDoor: personally i've never seen that...maybe you inadvertently made it happen
<Aji-Dahaka> already here
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka: 3.5.1 on dapper or on breezy?
<Aji-Dahaka> dapper
<Aji-Dahaka> but dark_suic has it on breezy
<gamma> oh.. dapper is buggy for me
<Aji-Dahaka> me, too
<gamma> does adept crash every second for you?
<Aji-Dahaka> constantly
<CellarDoor> yellowdart: meh its not a big deal
<gamma> yea they should work on that :D
<Aji-Dahaka> have to restart it after every operation I do
<Aji-Dahaka> and currently my kde is creating all the files in ~/ instead of ~/.kde :)
<gamma> i spent a day on dapper, and half the time stuff was crashing or hard locking, so i just went back to breezy
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka: :D!
<gamma> that stinks
<Aji-Dahaka> it was doing this for me in breezy, too, though
<Aji-Dahaka> not sure what's with it
<gamma> did you import your config from somewhere else?
<Knowerrors> dark_suic: what repo you get it from?
<Aji-Dahaka> gamma: nope
<Aji-Dahaka> well, trying to now, but it was doing this before I did
<gamma> very weird
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah
<dark_suic> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka: what i did was rm -fr ~/.* and rm /tmp/ksocket-* and some other thing in /tmp
<Aji-Dahaka> gamma: that did it for you?
<Aji-Dahaka> gamma: you had this same problem?
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka: no, i was having problems where konqueror and other stuff would complain it couldnt find alsasink and other gstreamer stuff
<gamma> that was the only thing that fixed it
<Aji-Dahaka> ah
<Aji-Dahaka> I'll try that
<gamma> i'm guessing one of your paths is borked
<gamma> dark_suic: thanks for the link
<hussam> anybody running kubuntu dapper? Is it usable?
<gamma> hussam: adept is extremely broken and i had issues with kernel modules (nvidia and ndiswrapper)
<gamma> stuff crashes too
<hussam> you're running it now?
<gamma> you're better off staying at breezy for another month or so
<gamma> hussam: no.. after a day of trying to fix it, i gave up and went back to breezy
<hussam> ok
<gamma> Aji-Dahaka is on it now though
<gamma> he can tell you his experiences ;)
<Aji-Dahaka> hussam: it's pretty unusable :)
<Aji-Dahaka> you'd be impressed
<gamma> when devs say things are broken i usually ignore that because it's little bugs
<Aji-Dahaka> I tend towards unstable OSen because they are more fun, but this one is leading the pack for my currently installed ones :)
<hussam> nividia driver does not work?
<gamma> in this case, they're serious :D
<trispace> does somebody know about a bug in bogofilter where bogofilter always sets the same spamicity on every message?
<Aji-Dahaka> I've got radeon so I can't speak for nvidia
<CellarDoor> I'm sticking with breezy at least until I have backed up the goodies on my hard drive that I don't want to lose. :P
<gamma> hussam: it wouldn't let me install it with the 686 kernel, it said it'd break the system
<gamma> is it possible to convert to dapper when it's released?
<Chousuke> gamma: yes.
<fatejudger> hussam: the nvidia driver works great
<Chousuke> gamma: You just need to edit a few lines in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<gamma> fatejudger: 686 kernel?
<Chousuke> and run two command
<_chris> is anyone running dapper? I'm going to upgrade from breezy tonight
<Chousuke> +s
<hussam> gamma: I upgraded from hoary to breezy when breezy was released
<fatejudger> hussam: dunno about that, I used my FX 5200 on my intel
<hussam> fatejudger: I have a FX 5200 as well.
<gamma> Chousuke: oh.. ok cool :D
<gamma> Chousuke: do they generally release a guide on what to edit?
<Chousuke> gamma: it's the same every time
<Chousuke> gamma: just change "breezy" to "dapper" this time
<hussam> fatejudger: you on dapper, right?
<Zeusz> hello all
<Chousuke> every occurrence of it, that is
<gamma> Chousuke: so i could technically do that now if i wanted to instead of "installing" dapper?
<_chris> Chousuke, would you recommend a clean install or a dist upgrade?
<Zeusz> I'm trying to compile konversation from sorce
<Zeusz> done the configure ing
<Zeusz> when i type make
<Zeusz> i get the following error
<Zeusz> NONE:0: /usr/bin/m4: `m4_symbols' from frozen file not found in builtin table!
<Zeusz> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<Zeusz> aclocal-1.9: autom4te failed with exit status: 1
<Zeusz> make: *** [aclocal.m4]  Error 1
<Chousuke> gamma: yep
<Chousuke> _chris: an upgrade should work
<Zeusz> could you help ?
<yellowdart> anybody know the vga modes for grub to do 1600x1200 @ 16bpp
<gamma> i'll switch once people tell me things are working well for them
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<gamma> Zeusz: can't help you on that one
<gamma> seems more of a bug with the compile tools than the source code
<gamma> brb
<Aji-Dahaka> Zeusz: might want to ask in #kde or #kde-devel
<Aji-Dahaka> (they're smarttt there)
<Zeusz> k
<fatejudger> KDE apps seem to open new windows instead of tabs in Dapper, does anyone know about this?
<Aji-Dahaka> kde apps?
<dark_suic> fatejudger, it's usually configurable
<hussam> fatejudger: you mean pages on konqueror?
<fatejudger> Konq, Kopete
<fatejudger> every KDE app that can use windows or tab
<fatejudger> *tabs
<Aji-Dahaka> should be set on an app-by-app basis, not sure why they would all change ...
<fatejudger> well how would you change it in Konq?
<Aji-Dahaka> settings ...
<fatejudger> no shit
<fatejudger> there's about 20,000 of them in there
<Aji-Dahaka> look through them all :p
<fatejudger> I could barely find that obscure aRTS option in the plugin section
<Aji-Dahaka> I don't have it open right now, but it's in the *think*
<Aji-Dahaka> section talking about how you want tabs to be handled one of the top 5 pages, I think
<hussam> fatejudger: konq settings> web behavior
<Aji-Dahaka> thanks, hussam
<hussam> fatejudger: konq settings> web behavior > tabbed browsing
<fatejudger> it's already enabled
<hussam> fatejudger: is k3b working in dapper?
<fatejudger> hold on sec
<fatejudger> do you want me to burn a cd or something?
<hussam> no
<fatejudger> it runs, lets put it that way
<fatejudger> new icons too
<fatejudger> pretty nice
<hussam> sorry, I assumed you tried that already.
<hussam> ok cool
<Aji-Dahaka> haha!
<fatejudger> I'm sure it burns cds
<fatejudger> I don't know why it wouldn't
<hussam> so basically besides that tab thing, it is stable?
<Aji-Dahaka> setting KDEROOTHOME worked perfectly
<fatejudger> I'm working on the tab thing
<fatejudger> I think I might have figured it out
<fatejudger> aha!
<fatejudger> it's in the advanced options button in that same window
<fatejudger> they fixed that stupid cloned workgroup thing in KDE 3.5.1
<fatejudger> but I still can't get SVG wallpapers to work
<hussam> fatejudger: what about kernel and X. is it all working properly?
<fatejudger> yep, and I have a 1920x1200 rez
<fatejudger> so if that works...
<hussam> fatejudger: If so, I'm gonna upgrade as well
<fatejudger> I had the opportunity to try my new monitor on Windows XP first
<fatejudger> and the rendering performance on Linux is far superior
<Aji-Dahaka> this katapult thing ... great stuff!
<hussam> fatejudger: the 2.6.15 kernel is good?
<Aji-Dahaka> not particularly, but it's a 2.6 kernel
<Aji-Dahaka> they're working in it
<Aji-Dahaka> on*
<fatejudger> hussam: I haven't had any problems with it
<trappist> yeah <3 katapult
<fatejudger> I basically installed Dapper expecting oodles of bugs
<trappist> now if only it wouldn't up-scale small icons into ugliness
<fatejudger> but I wanted the latest packages and features
<fatejudger> I've had very few problems
<Aji-Dahaka> not sure if I like katapult as well as baghira's launcher, but it's gotta be close
<fatejudger> and most have to do with KDE customization
<Aji-Dahaka> fatejudger: having the adept constantly crashing thing?
<fatejudger> oh geez, yeah, Adept is REALLY flaky
<Aji-Dahaka> :)
<fatejudger> they fixed the apt update thing
<fatejudger> but you still can't do a full upgrade
<fatejudger> I use apt in the CLI, so I didn't notice it for awhile
<hussam> so basically what porblems will I face if I upgrade now? just adept?
<fatejudger> hussam: let me check Adept again, see if they haven't done an update
<Aji-Dahaka> it's still bad on my 10-minute old one
<fatejudger> lol
<hussam> will I have to reconfigure X?
<fatejudger> shit, they're always updating these packages
<fatejudger> you have to update like every day
<Aji-Dahaka> hussam: for the cool new features !
<trappist> Aji-Dahaka: baghira's?
<Aji-Dahaka> hooray for EXA
<Aji-Dahaka> trappist: yeah, baghira's launcher thing for kicker
<trappist> hrm
<trappist> is there an ubuntu package?
<Aji-Dahaka> there is for baghira itself
<Aji-Dahaka> yup, it's in there
<hussam> Aji-Dahaka: to reconfigure x, I run dpkg-reconfigure what?
<Aji-Dahaka> I just edited it
<trappist> Aji-Dahaka: what repo? I no gotty
<hussam> Aji-Dahaka: a  'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should do?
<Aji-Dahaka> no idea
* Aji-Dahaka looks to see which repo
<hussam> fatejudger: did you have to reconfigure x when upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<Aji-Dahaka> trappist: universe, it appears
<fatejudger> is there a way to configure file associations in the "System Settings" yet?
<trappist> Aji-Dahaka: I guess you're in dapper?  I don't have it in breezy
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, yeah I am
<fatejudger> hussam: I did a fresh install from the Dapper Flight 3 cd
<fatejudger> hussam: I didn't want any problems
<hussam> oh
<trappist> Aji-Dahaka: I have a dapper deb-src, I'll just dpkg-buildpackage it
<fatejudger> hussam: it takes me 10 minutes to backup everything anyway
<fatejudger> hussam: so it was worth it
<hussam> fatejudger: I'll try to dist-upgrade, if it does not work, I'll download a daily CD and install it
<Aji-Dahaka> it worked fine here
<Aji-Dahaka> I even used adept for it
<fatejudger> hussam: they're doing daily cds now?
<hussam> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> eh, I dunno how much I'd trust that
<hussam> Aji-Dahaka: did you trry the upgrade method?
<fatejudger> official releases are always more stable
<Aji-Dahaka> hussam: yeah, I just clicked on it ... worked great
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh, kmail crash :)
<fatejudger> Dapper?
<Aji-Dahaka> yup
<Aji-Dahaka> (go figure ... a crash :) )
<fatejudger> I can't seem to stop Kontact from loading that stupid KAlarm daemon
<fatejudger> I have Kontact open right now and haven't had any crashes
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, I use it so I don't want it not loading
<Aji-Dahaka> I was just expiring 40k messages or so from one of my folders and off it went :(
<Aji-Dahaka> oh well
<fatejudger> I would use it, but I'm too lazy to hotsync my Palm Pilot
<Aji-Dahaka> off on my morning walk, almost 07:00
<Aji-Dahaka> see ya guys
<fatejudger> ohh, I should test to see how CDs load
<fatejudger> in Breezy they autoload twice
<fatejudger> I can't stand it too, because KDE and the kernel will mount the cd
<fatejudger> and then perform an action
<gamma> oh katapult is sweet
<Aji-Dahaka> yup
<fatejudger> yeah, I use it pretty often
<fatejudger> nice, no more double loading of CDs
<trappist> Aji-Dahaka: baghira looks more like a theme than a launcher
<Aji-Dahaka> trappist: it's a theme with a launcher
<trappist> oh...
<fatejudger> lol, the kde media options daemon just crashed
<trappist> ooh I like it
<Aji-Dahaka> isn't it sweet?  that launcher is catchy :)
<Aji-Dahaka> and the top is most recently used
<trappist> well, still haven't figured the launcher out, but I dig the theme
<Aji-Dahaka> oh
<Aji-Dahaka> the theme was ... okay
<Aji-Dahaka> I prefer crystal myself but ...
<Aji-Dahaka> the launcher is a panel applet
<trappist> yeah I just get a style selector, configure, quit and close
<trappist> from the panel applet
<trappist> oh there it is
<fatejudger> well this is stupid, you can't add options in the KDE media notifications anymore
<Aji-Dahaka> anyways I'm out
<fatejudger> or it crashes
<trappist> holy hell that's a beefy launcher
<Aji-Dahaka> isn't it great?
<trappist> don't know yet, it's gonna take a while to get my head around it
<gamma> anyone here having problems with flash pages displaying in konqueror?
<gamma> right click brings up the flash menu, but the pictures don't display
<fatejudger> gamma: Dapper?
<gamma> nah breezy
<gamma> no idea whats happening either
<fatejudger> let me go to a flash website
<gamma> nspluginviewer: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<fatejudger> flash works great
<gamma> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<gamma> and a bunch of those msgs
<fatejudger> are you sure the plugin is there?
<fatejudger> the way I installed the flash plugin was by getting Firefox
<fatejudger> downloading it through there
<fatejudger> and then installing it
<fatejudger> then I scanned for plugins in Konq
<gamma> it worked for me before i reinstalled :/
<fatejudger> well how did you installed the flash plugin?
<fatejudger> *install
<gamma> i've tried it via the install on their website and via apt-get
<fatejudger> don't do it via apt-get
<gamma> and the java plugin doesn't want to be found by konq either
<fatejudger> just download firefox
<fatejudger> install it that way
<fatejudger> then scan for plugins
<gamma> can you install java that way too?
<fatejudger> that could be because you have the GNU Java set as default
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> you'll probably want to get the proprietary Java
<fatejudger> and set that as default
<fatejudger> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gamma> nah i'm using sun, and i ln -sed the file to .mozilla/plugins
<gamma> libjavaplugin_oji.so or whatever
<fatejudger> it isn't that hard
<fatejudger> !javadebs
<dbglt> what java installation would you all suggest?
<dbglt> in terms of speed, stability, etc.
<gamma> i use sun
<nikita> !cronyx
<ubotu> nikita: I give up, what is it?
<gamma> straight from the horses mouth
<fatejudger> java just plain sucks in Linux
<Red_Herring> not at all
<Red_Herring> its MUCH better than on windows
<Red_Herring> you just need to install it right
<fatejudger> are you kidding me?
<Red_Herring> no
<fatejudger> install it right?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> blackdown sucks
<fatejudger> tell me, what exactly is the right way to install it
<Red_Herring> sorry to admit it
<Red_Herring> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<fatejudger> so that you get these magical benefits
<nikita> guys, can anybody explain me, how do I install cyrillic fonts on the system? rrrrrrr... lol, i give up =) thanks
<Red_Herring> !javadebs
<Red_Herring> or seveas
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> USE THAT!
<fatejudger> because I know that I used Sun's java
<fatejudger> not GNU Java
<Red_Herring> just try azureus under windows, then under linux
<fatejudger> and it sucks
<Red_Herring> and see which one works faster
<Red_Herring> and downloads faster
<fatejudger> azureus is horrible in both
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> you are talking crap
<Red_Herring> are you using a pII 200mhz?
<fatejudger> P4 2.4 mhz
<Red_Herring> i have a celeron laptop, and it runs FAST
<Red_Herring> 1.5ghz
<fatejudger> do you know anything about how Java works?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> i program in it
<Red_Herring> i know its slower than anything else
<fatejudger> exactly
<Red_Herring> but its getting pretty fast
<fatejudger> the Garbarge Collector
<fatejudger> yeah, that's what they all say
<fatejudger> and you know what happens?
<fatejudger> nothings
<fatejudger> *nothing
<fatejudger> the only reason it's getting faster is because people's computers are getting faster
<Red_Herring> the new 1.5 is a lot faster
<Red_Herring> i dont really care for the language
<Red_Herring> but still, java under linux runs faster than under windows
<Red_Herring> thats a fact
<fatejudger> KDE or Gnome?
<Red_Herring> because it was built under UNIX
<Red_Herring> it doesnt matter whether its kde or gnome
<fatejudger> sure it does
<gamma> that didn't fix my flash issues
<Red_Herring> java was made w/ SOLARIS and KDE
<fatejudger> do you know how many emulation layers it has to go through
<fatejudger> before the GUI is actually rendered?
<fatejudger> azureus vs Ktorrent
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: so? the window manager isnt involved
<fatejudger> you know which one wins in terms of speed and memory management?
<Red_Herring> i dont care for Ktorrent
<fatejudger> have you used 1.2 SVN?
<Red_Herring> use it if you like
<Red_Herring> i prefer azureus
<Red_Herring> whatever
* gamma loves ktorrent
<fatejudger> it's basically just like azureus with search support
<fatejudger> gamma: do you use 1.2 SVN?
<Red_Herring> really?
<djk_> Red_Herring: just out of pure curiosity, what does the download speed have to do with the programming language or the OS
<gamma> fatejudger: 1.2rc2
<fatejudger> djk_: it doesn't
<Red_Herring> djk_: the way it handles connections
<fatejudger> djk_: unless you're download more than 1 torrent
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: yes it does
<gamma> doesn't azureus use like 200 mb of ram for java?
<fatejudger> djk_: and you have very little RAM
<Red_Herring> gamma: depends how much you have downloaded
<djk_> fatejudger: i know.
<Red_Herring> azures tends to cache a lot of it before writing it to a disk
<fatejudger> djk_: and then Java just sucks it up with it's super efficient garbage collector
<Red_Herring> thats just teh way java is
<gamma> well i know limewire uses a TON of ram
<djk_> fatejudger: I was just interested in Red_Herrings explanation
<gamma> because of java
<fatejudger> which is why I refused to learn the language for so long
<Red_Herring> djk_: linux is great for its way of networking and handling stuff like that
<djk_> Red_Herring: uhuh
<fatejudger> it's only now that I've started learning Java because of UC requirements
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: im taking my CP class at my school
<Red_Herring> i learned c++
<Red_Herring> then java
<Red_Herring> i like c++
<Red_Herring> still
<fatejudger> C++ is far better
<Red_Herring> but since they use windows2000 there
<Red_Herring> i am forced to use java most of the time
<Red_Herring> because i run kubuntu here
<fatejudger> my computer science teacher is a java fan though
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: same here
<fatejudger> so all he does is talk trash about C/C++ all day
<Red_Herring> that sucks
<Red_Herring> my teacher knows shit about c++
<Red_Herring> she doesnt know how to pass arrays
<Red_Herring> do you?
<Red_Herring> i cant find out how
<fatejudger> it shoudl be just like any other variable
<Red_Herring> it isnt
<fatejudger> well wait
<fatejudger> by pass
<Red_Herring> doing function(int array)
<fatejudger> do you mean by reference?
<Red_Herring> doesnt work
<fatejudger> ohhh
<fatejudger> of course it doesn'
<fatejudger> t
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> my computer teacher doesnt know how
<fatejudger> you need foo(int &array)
<Red_Herring> because she hates c++
<Red_Herring> thats all?
<fatejudger> that hands the memory address to the function
<Red_Herring> just pass it as an array?
<fatejudger> passing by reference
<Red_Herring> *reference
<fatejudger> yeah
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> typo
<Red_Herring> thats simple
<fatejudger> yeah
<Red_Herring> i made a tic tac toe program
<Red_Herring> and had an array for the board
<Red_Herring> but i couldnt figure out how to pass the board array
<Red_Herring> so i had to make it a global variable
<Red_Herring> damn that is not good
<poningru> hehe
<Red_Herring> but what i got against c++ is the libraries we use at school arent for linux
<Red_Herring> so my tic tac toe program can only work under wine
<fatejudger> is it GUI?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> its an old GUI library
<fatejudger> you should be using a cross-platform GUI toolkit like QT
<Red_Herring> its easy to use, and all my school can afford
<fatejudger> QT is free
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: you realize how much more my computer teacher would have to leran?
<fatejudger> I'm not sure about education institutions though
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> yes, but QT is very easy to learn
<Red_Herring> i tried my hand at tk w/ python
<Red_Herring> holy crap thats complex
<fatejudger> try QT with C++ or Ruby
<fatejudger> it works great
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> any good tutorials out there?
<fatejudger> www.trolltech.com
<fatejudger> they have tutorials and all of the classes documented
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: i WOULD show you my tictactoe program, but my parents are holding my router hostage
<Red_Herring> so i cant have my server
<fatejudger> lol
<Red_Herring> embedded QT?
<Red_Herring> neat
<Red_Herring> how hard is GTK+?
<Red_Herring> sorry if thats a retarded question to ask
<fatejudger> harder than QT
<fatejudger> a lot harder
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> good to know
<fatejudger> it's different for going cross-platform too
<Red_Herring> is there any good IDEs for qt and c++?
<dbglt> kdevelop
* tech9iner no such thing on the mature side of tangz.. 'retarded questions'.. 
<fatejudger> I think QTs libraries are native for the OS and embedded when you compile the program
<dbglt> for all languages and such, it's fantastic
<Red_Herring> any cross platform IDEs?
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: KDevelop
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: oh
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I hate to say it, but Visual Studio 2005
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I think they support QT now
<Red_Herring> thats cross platform?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> but it works on Windows
<Red_Herring> true
<fatejudger> and you can always use KDevelop on Linux
<dbglt> what's that IBM one...
<Red_Herring> does eclipse have a plugin for it?
<Red_Herring> i could just use eclipse
<fatejudger> you know what you can do
<Red_Herring> w/ a plugin
<fatejudger> if you don't want QT functionality embedded
<Red_Herring> ok
<fatejudger> is just the QDesigner
<Red_Herring> ill look into it
<fatejudger> and then some regular IDE
<fatejudger> that would be the best option
<dbglt> yeah I'd suggest eclipse
<Red_Herring> i tried eclipse, maybe its me, but that took an awefully long time to start and run
<dbglt> worked fine for me :)
<Red_Herring> well... i do have a 1.5ghz celeron laptop
<dbglt> there are a lot of proprietary versions also :\
<dbglt> of crossplatform ides
<dbglt> I've set up gstreamer, with ffmpeg and all of its nice plugins... and yet I still can't play an .mp4 (quicktime) file...
<dbglt> this file works fine when using xine
<dbglt> (using kaffiene as a front end)
<Red_Herring> meh
<Red_Herring> i hate gstreamer
<Red_Herring> i use xine for everthing
<Red_Herring> that and vlc
<Red_Herring> now that i think about it, mplayer too
<Red_Herring> acutally ANYTHING but gstreamer
<dbglt> it must be something very simple which is missing...
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> quicktime is like wmv
<Red_Herring> its very hard for open source people to distribute it
<Red_Herring> so it *may* not be included
<mcsteels> can any1 help me, trying to install automatix on amd64 but cant find the deb for 64 anywhere??
<Red_Herring> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, messy, it breaks security guidelines. In short: You should not use it! !easyubuntu is a safer alternative, however it is much better to simply read documentation
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<dbglt> xvimagesink.c(740): gst_xvimagesink_get_xv_support: /internal_thread/thread_vbin/vbin/sink:
<dbglt> No port available
<mcsteels> where can I read up on easyubuntu??
<mcsteels> and will it work on breezy 5.10 kubuntu??
<Red_Herring> type in !easyubuntu
<Red_Herring> it messages you
<eXSiR> !easyubuntu
<mcsteels> !easyubuntu
<dbglt> ah
<dbglt> easy
<dbglt> just had to change
<dbglt> works all nice now
<fatejudger> is anyone having trouble with autoconf on Dapper?
<fatejudger> make doesn't seem to be able to detect it
<Red_Herring> i wanna try dapper
<fatejudger> then try it
<Red_Herring> but i just want ta have a working computer
<Red_Herring> so im holding off
<fatejudger> it'll work
<fatejudger> it isn't just going to crash every 5 minutes
<fatejudger> the only major problem is Adept
<fatejudger> which is somewhat unusable ATM
<fatejudger> it can't update the repos and it can't do a "full update"
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> that sucks
<fatejudger> in fact, other than that
<fatejudger> if they released Dapper right now
<fatejudger> it would be more stable than Breezy IMO
<Red_Herring> i used dapper
<Red_Herring> livecd
<Red_Herring> it was nice
<Red_Herring> but VERY VERY buggy
<fatejudger> well I can tell you
<fatejudger> I'm using Flight 3
<fatejudger> and I've noticed very few bugs
#kubuntu 2006-02-02
<Red_Herring> i used the flight 3 cd
<mcsteels> can any1 help me with mplayer for amd64
<fatejudger> the Live CD is different
<Red_Herring> and i kept getting kcrash complaining
<fatejudger> and generally sucks
<Red_Herring> it shoudl be
<Red_Herring> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<fatejudger> why does everyone want mplayer?
<fatejudger> what is so bad about Kaffeine?
<Red_Herring> !vlc
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<fatejudger> they fixed that stupid crashing in 0.7.1
<fatejudger> !kaffeine
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, fatejudger
* Red_Herring <3 vlc
<fatejudger> damnit!
<fatejudger> vlc is ugly as hell
<Red_Herring> !kaffiene
<ubotu> Red_Herring: No idea
<fatejudger> and isn't embedded in Konqueror
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: get the qt version
<Red_Herring> and besides, kaffiene uses gstreamer, which SUCKS
<Red_Herring> it has potential
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: it also uses Xine
<Red_Herring> but as of now it sucks
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: just in case you didn't know
<Red_Herring> i know
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: and Gstreamer 0.10 works great
<Red_Herring> just as totem can too
<Red_Herring> whats included now?
<Red_Herring> ,8?
<fatejudger> yeah
<mcsteels> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061 doesnt work for amd64
<fatejudger> .10 has a lot of fixes for different sound cards
<mcsteels> or i cant get it to work
<Red_Herring> nice
<fatejudger> and is just more reliable in general
<Red_Herring> i never had problems with anything but gstreamer
<fatejudger> same here
<Red_Herring> mcsteels: isnt it in the repos?
<fatejudger> it works great on  my laptop for some reason though
<fatejudger> but on my desktop is just flat wouldn't work
<Red_Herring> when i had 64 bit i used mplayer
<Red_Herring> but w/o wine i went back to the 32 bit version
<fatejudger> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: you work for trolltech?
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> well, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: lol, no
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I wish
<Red_Herring> well...
<mcsteels> havin trouble finding mplayer in repos
<Red_Herring> apt-get install mplayer-custom
<fatejudger> mcsteels: then get Kaffeine
<Red_Herring> or apt-get install vlc
<fatejudger> mcsteels: just make sure to get 0.7.1
<fatejudger> mcsteels: from backports
<Red_Herring> which makes everything better
<blekos> hello guys
<fatejudger> this seveas guy is just all over this shady content
<dbglt> fatejudger: ?
<blekos> would u mine helping me, I'm trying 2 switch from gnome to kde but having probs
<Red_Herring> i like seveas
<Red_Herring> blekos: what probs?
<mcsteels> apt-get install vlc have tried and couldnt find...... can some1 copy their repos  for breezy for me cos I think mine are screwed
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<blekos> well, 1) i cannot c my hd on desktop (thw win partition), and general see it at all...
<blekos> and 2) i have no clue, as how to add a program at startup
<fatejudger> what is up with the Dapper repos right now?
<fatejudger> they're completely down
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: does qtdesigner come with a hello world program?
<Red_Herring> i always find those useful for a new language
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: are you using KDE right now?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> kubuntu
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: then get KDevelop
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: and look at the Hello World program in there
<Red_Herring> i tried it
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: it's a built in template
<Red_Herring> i couldnt find the qt part
<Red_Herring> did i forget to install something?
<fatejudger> it's under KDE apps
<Red_Herring> oh
<blekos> any ideas?
<blekos> i also cannot install the updates...
<blekos> if there are any
<Red_Herring> blekos: go to /media/
<Red_Herring> thats all
<Red_Herring> they arent considered removable media anymore
<Red_Herring> so they are mounted in /media
<blekos> i did ls, i c the hda
<Red_Herring> and...?
<Red_Herring> is that it?
<blekos> i c the followin 0 GB Disk (hda1)
<blekos> how can i access it
<fbriz> holsa
<Red_Herring> blekos: what do you mean, you can i access it?
<blekos> i want to mounti it and c its contents
<Red_Herring> just go /media/ in konqeror
<Red_Herring> if its not there.
<Red_Herring> do "sudo mount /dev/hda1"
<Red_Herring> and then it will turn up there
<blekos> its there!!
<slow-motion> n8
<blekos> can i somehow bring it to the desktop?
<Red_Herring> well../., you could make a shortcut
<dbglt> hey, my partitions are mounted on /media/hda1 and /media/hda2, and I can access them fine, but they don't show up under storage media in konqueror
<dbglt> any idea why?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> well yeah
<Red_Herring> but no idea how to fix it
<Red_Herring> kde decided storage media should be reserved for Removable Media, which hard drives arent
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: yeah, it's kind of stupid
<Red_Herring> well...
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I wished they had added an option to put HD partitions in there
<Red_Herring> sort of
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> but i kinda aggree with them
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: well where else are you supposed to get an easy to access overview of your partitions?
<Red_Herring> /media
<fatejudger> I don't want all 3 of them cluttering up my desktop
<Red_Herring> /media/
<fatejudger> LOL
<fatejudger> before I speak too quickly
<fatejudger> apparently enough people complained
<fatejudger> it's back on!
<Red_Herring> what?
<Red_Herring> in dapper?
<fatejudger> yeah, lol
<Red_Herring> oh yeah
<Red_Herring> in the forums there was a 10 page discussion about this
<Red_Herring> NO ONE HAD THOUGHT TO LOOK IN /media
<fatejudger> well the problem with going into /media
<Red_Herring> out of like 50 people
<fatejudger> is first
<fatejudger> there is no easy way to access it
<dbglt> ok. I installed kaffeine-xine. But now when I start Kaffeine, I don't have the option of switching to the xine engine! Can anyone help me with this too? :)
<fatejudger> and second
<blekos> could you tell me how to add a program to start up
<blekos> ?
<fatejudger> you need root permissions to browse the drives
<Red_Herring> i would uninstall kaffinene-gstreamer
<fatejudger> in system:/media you don't
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: no, ya dont
<fatejudger> not only that, system:/media has clear icons show what things are
<Red_Herring> you need root access to write to /media
<Red_Herring> whereas the drives mounted there have the same permissions
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: ok, true
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: but my first argument still applies
<Red_Herring> but i aggree
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: it isn't easy to acess
<Red_Herring> its kinda annoying
<fatejudger> *access
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: and, you can't tell what things are
<Red_Herring> true
<Red_Herring> but im glad they changed that
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I'm glad they changed it back
<Red_Herring> its what makes kubuntu so nice
<Red_Herring> we can change things like this
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: yes, beautification and easy of use is very important
<Red_Herring> i made a suggestion to right click install .deb files
<Red_Herring> and in breezy ya can
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I like the Kubuntu project because it's so unconvetional
<Red_Herring> maybe it wasnt just me
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: they don't care what the accepted standard is
<Red_Herring> well... they do
<Red_Herring> and thats good
<Red_Herring> but they are open to new ideas
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: not really
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: they put katapult back in
<Red_Herring> well... KDE wise, they are very different
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: after everyone dissed it
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: they did automounting
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: before KDE did
<Red_Herring> but linux base wise, they are very close to the standards
<Red_Herring> which is a good thing
<Red_Herring> because more programs work
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: they rejected the debian standards thing
<Red_Herring> the debian standards thing?
<blekos> could you tell me how to add a program to start up pls?
<fatejudger> I forget what it's called
<Red_Herring> its the Linux Standard Base
<fatejudger> yeah
<Red_Herring> they are very close to it
<fatejudger> it was the Debian project that was all up in arms about it
<Red_Herring> not perfect
<fatejudger> because we were changing around the kernel and the packaging system so much
<Red_Herring> but close enough so may programs w/ debian and other distros work under kubuntu
<fatejudger> that Ubuntu packages didn't work on Debian
<Red_Herring> some dont
<Red_Herring> but many do
<fatejudger> most don't
<fatejudger> that's why they were so pissed
<Red_Herring> depends how much they depend on debian base files
<Tm_T> aye
<Red_Herring> programs that just use standard libraries can EASILY be installed under ubuntu
<Red_Herring> the debian base progs cannot at all though
<fatejudger> finally, the Dapper repos are working again
<Tm_T> fatejudger: some mirrors are quite f*cked
<fatejudger> Tm_T: seriously
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I couldn't update for a couple of hours
<Red_Herring> wha? wow, i really havent learned enough about c++
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and that was from the main mirror
<Red_Herring> damn cp teacher
<Tm_T> fatejudger: aye, se. for example has been annoying last couple days
<Tm_T> or weeks
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Dapper works suprisingly well though
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I've had very few crashes
<Red_Herring> some have better luck than others
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I would go so far as to say that it's about as stable as Breezy
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I did an apt-get upgrade before I used it
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: so that may be why
<Red_Herring> that makes sense
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: not to mention I'm using the new KDE 3.5.1 packages
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: which JUST came out
<gamma> wahoo i got flash working!
<Red_Herring> and its stable?
<Red_Herring> wow
<fatejudger> gamma: lol
<gamma> fatejudger: my system was running at 16bit color, not 24
<gamma> changing it fixed flash
<gamma> :D
<Red_Herring> i used 3.5 and it was pretty damn slow and buggy
<blekos> is there a programm to add programs at start up?
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I jumped on the 3.5 bandwagon at Beta 2
<Red_Herring> hmm
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: after that arts bug I had some doubts
<Red_Herring> im still using 3.4.3
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: but I fixed it, and I never looked back
<Red_Herring> its nice
<gamma> 3.5.1 is kinda buggy here
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: 3.5 is a HUGE improvement
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> i have it installed on my desktop
<blekos> how did u install it?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: yes, problem is, repositories can throw some stuff that need something what is provided couple days later, or buggy package and fix couple days later
<Red_Herring> its a whole shitload of tiny improvements
<Red_Herring> and a few HUGE ones
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Tm_T> fatejudger: that makes it unstable and insecure for every user, you have to know a little bit about what's going on to keep it going
<blekos> u mean to install the whole flight3?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: one of the reasons I use Dapper is because they constantly update the packages though
<Tm_T> fatejudger: same here =)
<fatejudger> Tm_T: it's super easy to keep everything updated
<Tm_T> fatejudger: but you prolly know the risks, most of basic users don't
<fatejudger> Tm_T: not to mention all the cool features you get
<fatejudger> Tm_T: yeah, I do
<Tm_T> true =)
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I was thinking it would be a whole lot worse
<Tm_T> oh noo
* Tm_T have been using dapper repositories about since they were opened
<fatejudger> Tm_T: wow
<gamma> Tm_T: any problems with adept?
<blekos> can u actually only install the  kde3.5 by itself?
<Tm_T> gamma: I don't use adept
<gamma> oh..
<fatejudger> Tm_T: well see the thing is, I just bought this new monitor and Windows was giving  me shit for it at its native rez
<fatejudger> Tm_T: but Kubuntu worked great
<Tm_T> blekos: sure, whatever you mean by "only kde"
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and it renders SO much faster than Windows XP did
<Tm_T> hehe
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I would have tested it on Breezy, but I had formatted
<blekos> i mean by not upgrating to the flight3
<fatejudger> Tm_T: which is why I said, what the hell, I'll try out Dapper
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and here I am :D
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I am SO happy that they added the hard drive partitions back in "Storage Media"
<Tm_T> blekos: sure
<Tm_T> blekos: kubuntu.org
<fatejudger> the number 1 reason for upgrading to Dapper has to be the super fast boot times
<blekos> cool,
<fatejudger> great for mobile users
<Tm_T> hehe
<blekos> can this be done for gnome 3.14 (i think)
<blekos> ?
<Tm_T> blekos: doesn't matter
<blekos> :))
<fatejudger> KDE looks fantastic at 1920x1200
<Red_Herring> wow
<Tm_T> fatejudger: my only laptop use little bit different system... try to guess
<Red_Herring> thats a nice monitor
<Tm_T> fatejudger: sure does
<fatejudger> Tm_T: you have to use Windows XP?
<Tm_T> nope
<fatejudger> Tm_T: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Tm_T> in laptop or now?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: you said it looked good at that rez
<Tm_T> (now as in this pc)
<Red_Herring> mine is an amazing celeron 1.5ghz toshiba w/ 512mb ram and a 20gb hard drive, with a 1024x768 screen
<fatejudger> Tm_T: not many monitors display that high
<Red_Herring> its decent
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: lol
<Red_Herring> hey
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I only have 256 MB RAM in this machine
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I know it looks good in high res
<Red_Herring> it sure beats out a 4gb hard drive
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: I REALLY need to upgrade, it would definitely improve the performance
<Red_Herring> yup
<Tm_T> fatejudger: not that I could use =)
<Red_Herring> sure does
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Windows just sucks in high rez
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Vista will be better
<Tm_T> true
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: dont get your hopes up
<fatejudger> Tm_T: but I can use KDE right now :)
<fatejudger> not to mention it's free
<Red_Herring> ive uses the beta of vista
<Tm_T> fatejudger: but my laptop does have amazing 12" lcd screen
<fatejudger> Red_Herring: really?
<Red_Herring> more like pre-alpha
<Red_Herring> because it really sucks
<Red_Herring> its bulky
<Red_Herring> takes up way too much ram and cpu
<Tm_T> haha
<Red_Herring> and it is buggy
<fatejudger> I'm a little bit wary about KDE 4
<Red_Herring> its gui is nice
<fatejudger> I hope they choose a really nice design
<Red_Herring> but not anything terribly special
<fatejudger> and make some big changes
<Red_Herring> overall it sucks
<fatejudger> the last screens I saw for vista were pretty nice
<Tm_T> fatejudger: what's amazing, my laptop does have 8MB ram :)
<Red_Herring> and most importantly, m$ knows that, and wont release it until 2007
<Tm_T> beat that
<fatejudger> Tm_T: 486?
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: i have TWICE THAT for video memory
<Tm_T> aye :)
<fatejudger> Tm_T: nice
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: who cares, you don't run DOS 6.22 in it =)
<Red_Herring> well
<fatejudger> Tm_T: what do you run?
<Red_Herring> im trying to get my bro's laptop working
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Win 3.1?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: DOS
<Red_Herring> its a p3 400mhz with get this: 64mb of ram
<Red_Herring> the best i can get is dsl
<fatejudger> Tm_T: can't you run the Linux command line?
<Tm_T> and yes, sometimes, only sometimes win 3.11
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I don't even try to install
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: how about dsl?
<fatejudger> my laptop is a 2.4 ghz celeron
<Tm_T> fatejudger: hard to get internet connection to it
<Red_Herring> damn you
<dbglt> any idea why juk would not be saving its shortcuts in kubuntu? I change them all... I quit the program normally and re-open it... and it forgets all my changes
<fatejudger> lol
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: doesn't have any network devices
<Red_Herring> so?
<Red_Herring> dsl is a livecd
<Red_Herring> Damn Small Linux
<Red_Herring> its a disto that is only 50mb
<fatejudger> yeah, you could do that
<Red_Herring> it runs a minimal graphical manager
<Tm_T> yes, but! 486 -> where's my install floppies
<fatejudger> blackbox?
<Red_Herring> and very small programs
<Red_Herring> either blackbox or something akin to it
<fatejudger> Tm_T: hmm
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: with 8M ram you don't run X
<fatejudger> Tm_T: Minuet?
<Red_Herring> this is one hell of a small X
<Red_Herring> if thats what you are asking about
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: you can't make X much smaller than it is
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: I know dsl very well
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> well, save that laptop
<Tm_T> but that pc could MAYBE barely run bash and some basic stuff in it =)
<blekos> ok i am proceeding to the update
<Red_Herring> it will be an antique soon ;-)
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: already is
<blekos> i need 35min...
<blekos> should i restart then?
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: not as good as an atari
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: true =)
<Red_Herring> which i have
<Red_Herring> and i still use it from time to time
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: Memotech here
<Red_Herring> its actually STILL very entertaining
<Red_Herring> PONG!
<Tm_T> http://www.mtxworld.dk/main.php
<Tm_T> pong is king
<Red_Herring> i know there are great emulators for this kind of stuff
<Red_Herring> but i dont have any ROMs
<Red_Herring> and dont know where to get them
<Red_Herring> i have all of the games
<Red_Herring> just not the ROMs
<Tm_T> hum, where's all game c-tapes
<Tm_T> http://www.mtxworld.dk/pic3.php <- oh I spent days with this one...
<Tm_T> http://www.mtxworld.dk/pic2.php <- should be still somewhere here
<gamma> isn't that frogger? 0.o
<Tm_T> gamma: no, toado! (well, same game, different name) ;-P
<Red_Herring> wow, i guess i dont know c++
<gamma> which one came out first? if someone tried doing something like that today there would be a lot of lawsuits
<Red_Herring> stupid cp teacher
<Red_Herring> never talked about classes etc.
<gamma> i only know c, php and java
<gamma> no c++
<Tm_T> gamma: hey, thay look same, that's not enough for lawsuit
<Red_Herring> if ya know c, dont ya know c++?
<gamma> isn't there a few changes?
<Red_Herring> i know a tiny bit of php
<Red_Herring> gamma: yeah
<gamma> i'm sure i could pick up c++ pretty easily
<Red_Herring> but not too much
<gamma> oh.. i know mono too, but that's basically java
<gamma> or c#
<gamma> same syntax, different name..
<Red_Herring> im learning java, but im already starting to hate it
<gamma> java is very powerful and there are some things i like over c
<gamma> but i also love c too
<Red_Herring> i really need to learn more about c++
<Red_Herring> we never went into detail with classes
<gamma> are you taking a class right now?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> but we "finished" c++
<Red_Herring> now we are using java
<Red_Herring> the teacher loves it
<Red_Herring> but hates c++
<gamma> what course is this? accelerated learning of all major programming languages?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> we also learned html and js
<Red_Herring> of coarse, all throughout html and js i just worked on c++
<gamma> i have to take that course
<Red_Herring> but i never got a formal training of many of the features of c++
<gamma> it's pretty simple though
<gamma> hold on i can get you a bunch of documentation from my old c class if you want
<Red_Herring> we used a 8 year old book on c++
<gamma> haha nice
<gamma> http://www.cs.ucf.edu/~dmarino/ucf/cop3223/lectures/
<gamma> take a look at that
<gamma> it's got pretty decent examples and stuff
<Red_Herring> thanks
<Red_Herring> wow, i hate kate
<Red_Herring> no autoindenting
<gamma> there's gotta be an option/plugin for that
<gamma> i was looking earlier
<Red_Herring> well
<fatejudger> is there a way to stop Kontact from loading the KAlarm daemon
<fatejudger> ?
<Red_Herring> i got the kate plugins
<Red_Herring> and it wasnt in there
<gamma> i used gedit before, and kate seems better
<Red_Herring> now that i think about it. i never was taught about references and pointers
<Red_Herring> i looked that up myself
<Red_Herring> void deposit (int* accnt_bal), void deposit (int &accnt_bal), any different?
<LordRaiden> Is KDE 3.5.1 more buggy or less buggy?
<Red_Herring> is the int* variable and int &variable different?
<Red_Herring> LordRaiden: for breezy, yes
<Red_Herring> more buggy
<gamma> LordRaiden: you can't click the konq plugin buttons in 3.5.1
<Red_Herring> gamma: you took c
<Red_Herring> is int* c any different than int &c?
<Red_Herring> when passing them
<gamma> i don't think  so
<gamma> &c is a pointe right?
<gamma> pointer*
<Red_Herring> yeah
<gamma> yea they should be the same
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> good
<Red_Herring> thanks
<gamma> Red_Herring: found autotab
<LordRaiden> how about for dapper?
<Red_Herring> autotab?
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> where?
<gamma> auto indent
<gamma> configure/indentation
<gamma> automatic indentation-indent mode
<gamma> change to like c style
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> thats easy
<gamma> not sure what the different styles actually do though
<gamma> ok i got to get my lid switch working..
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i know with python its different
<gamma> yea..
<gamma> brb
<Red_Herring> i gotta eat
<gamma> ok so hibernate works, the lid switch doesn't work..
<gamma> grr
<eXSiR> woww, kde 3.5 is perfect :)
<eXSiR> with kubuntu of course
<blekos> id there a need for restart/ logout after installing kde3.5?
<gamma> does the acpid lidswitch code work for anyone?
<eXSiR> i did but i think it is not needed
<eXSiR> only a logout, maybe
<blekos> thnx
<Red_Herring|food> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tacos
<blekos> does anyone here uses supercaraba?
<gamma> if someone can help me with acpid i'd appreciate it :D
<Nulo> Yawriiiiiiiight
<pollomix> how to do run 3ddesktop?
<fatejudger> why is gstreamer not used in Dapper?
<fatejudger> 0.10 that is
<fatejudger> only .8 is used
<fatejudger> but .10 is in the repos
<dbglt> can anyone suggest a nice font for my clock in kicker? :)
<Tm_T> dbglt: I use Larabiefont
<dbglt> hrmm I don't have that
<dbglt> I'm using Georgia at the moment
<dbglt> it is ok
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_103.png
<dbglt> but a bit big on some numbers
<Tm_T> my whole desktop
<dbglt> Tm_T: you have proper transparency? :)
<Tm_T> nah
<dbglt> or fake one
<Tm_T> I would use real transparency if it wasn't flickering a bit
<angasule> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<angasule> I can't wait, ummh
<boga> anyone has video controls on Google's Video Store? I don't have them with Konqueror!
<nikita> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<_root> simply question i'm making dist-upgrade and i ant to exclude open office from donloading and upgrading, how to do that?
<_root> is somebody here?
<_root> shit
<Tm_T> _root: nobody's her but you should _not_ irc as root
<incubii> but its more fun Tm_T
<Tm_T> ok
* Tm_T is kernel test-driving
<_root> :P
<blekos> does anyboy know how to map the win key?
<Aji-Dahaka> blekos: like make something a win key or vice versa?
<FakeSnake> does anybode know hot to exclude something from dist-upgrade?
<blekos> i want the win-key whenpress to go the kMenu...
<Aji-Dahaka> blekos: ah, that should be default if you chose the right keyboard layout
<Aji-Dahaka> (shortcut scheme)
<blekos> hmm, i'm running on a vaio...
<blekos> the funny think is that gnome has identified it correctly
<blekos> ...
<Aji-Dahaka> go to the shortcut scheme tab
<blekos> i choose the same keyboard here but not lack...
<Aji-Dahaka> and choose "kde default for 4 modifier keys"
<Marsik^_> Hi I have huge problem with my kubuntu. I installed it few times, but everytime i do it after loading system, when it schould show login screen, my srceen goes blank -turns off and i cant do anything with it. Please help!
<blekos> it is chosen...
<dark_suic> blekos, you should try accesibility on kcontrol
<dark_suic> there you should have the shortcuts
<dark_suic> look for open k-menu or something like that
<blekos> sorry, it wasnt chosen
<dark_suic> and assign it to the win-key
<Marsik^_> Can anybody help me?
<Aji-Dahaka> blekos: now that it is it should be fine
<Aji-Dahaka> dark_suic: don't think one can actually do that
<dark_suic> why?
<Aji-Dahaka> dark_suic: windows key is a modifier so it would have to be pressed along with something to set as a shortcut
<Aji-Dahaka> dark_suic: try and see :)
<blekos> i've chosen 4modifiers...
<dark_suic> i see, i've just tried :P
<Aji-Dahaka> blekos: should work, then
<Aji-Dahaka> blekos: if not, maybe try windows scheme with win key, but I thought both worked
<blekos> it hsa for pop up menu win+menu
<blekos> it will not accept having only the win key,
<Aji-Dahaka> (wish keyboard specs would have been written with something so that the computer can know what type of keyboard is attached)
<blekos> i'll try win schema
<blekos> no luck...
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, just tried it here with my right-alt key that's mapped as a win key and it's not working :(
<Aji-Dahaka> wonder why that is
<blekos> :(
<blekos> btw, perhaps u can tell how i can add a program at startup, i want ro run desklet
<blekos> skaramba doesnt 2 work ok :(
<Aji-Dahaka> add it to your ~/.kde/Autostart directory?
<Marsik^_> E6E6E6
<Aji-Dahaka> something definitely wrong with the handling of keys in kubuntu :(
<Aji-Dahaka> keycode 113 (keysym 0xffec, Super_R)
<Aji-Dahaka> that should not be showing me ALT
<blekos> yes.... very wrong...
* Aji-Dahaka leaves it to blekos to file a bug
<blekos> :)
<Aji-Dahaka> I'll file the kmail one I found
<blekos> ok, i need 2 b going, its 04:00 here !!! and i'm x-)
<Aji-Dahaka> lata
<blekos> i'll b back though
<blekos> thnx 4 the help Aji
<blekos> l8r
<nikita> !$PATH
<ubotu> nikita: What?
<nikita> hi. how can i change the $PATH variable?
<fit4lfe> has anyone used remote desktop with on kde ?
<fit4lfe> and is there a way to use remote desktop for port 80
<Key`s> s.a
<Key`s> olm bu ne voice bile yok
<Key`s> eXSiR
<Key`s> 
<Key`s> :)
<eidolon> hey guys, i haven't been able to apt-get update in over a day.  i'm getting 404 errors from the ubuntu archives.  anyone know what'sup?
<swim> hi folks, trying to figure out how to get k3b to run with rootprivileges... ive got k3bsetup running but I dont see what to do next... help?
<Red_Herring> sorry, i have no clue
<nikita> !install
<ubotu> I guess install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Red_Herring> !xubunu
<ubotu> I don't know, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<nikita> !./configure
<ubotu> nikita: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nikita> !make
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nikita
<Red_Herring> you need to know about those things?
<nikita> Red_Herring: mmm, i try to install a km player and get an error on ./configure thing
<Red_Herring> km player?
<Red_Herring> i know i should just help you, but why use km player?
<Red_Herring> there are plenty of media players that come w/ kubuntu, why compile ANOTHER one
<nikita> Red_Herring: well, u know.... it's like my 2nd day on linux, therefore: 1) i have no clue which program to use to play video.  2) i wanna try to install a program 3) that is the one recommended in the only book i have
<nikita> =)
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i suggest
<Red_Herring> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Red_Herring> or
<Red_Herring> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Red_Herring> but personally i would go with vlc
<Red_Herring> wait, you have a book on this stuff?
<nikita> Red_Herring: i have a moving to linux book, which is not really useful but that's something
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> i never read books on those kinds of things
<Red_Herring> but whatever floats your boat
<Red_Herring> heres the thing:
<Red_Herring> debian, the os ubuntu/kubunu is based off of uses apt-get, and .deb files to install packages
<Red_Herring> so compiling it, what you are trying to do, destroys the entire purpose of apt and .deb
<Red_Herring> now it is useful in certain cases
<nikita> Red_Herring: i know =)))))))))) but what if i wanna a ran dom program?
<nikita> random*
<Red_Herring> thats the only time you use it
<Red_Herring> if it IS NOT IN ANY REPO
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> use those, and you can have almost any prog
<Red_Herring> especially my favorite, vlc
<nikita> Red_Herring: i got it =)) is it the same for all linux systems?
<Red_Herring> not at all
<Red_Herring> red hat/suse/madriva use .rpm
<Red_Herring> which is a lot like .deb
<Red_Herring> but in very nerdy ways, its significantly different
<Red_Herring> other distros compile, like gentoo, w/ emerge, and others use old skool compiling, like what you are trying to do
<nikita> Red_Herrings: but all linuxes have this idea of packages? i remeber using mandrake and i think there was the same stuff
<Red_Herring> people here believe apt is the most advanced out of all of them, but its opinon mostly
<nikita> ohhhhhhh
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> some distros dont use packages
<Red_Herring> but those are the really hard-core *nix systems
<Red_Herring> like linux from scratch
<nikita> Red_Herring: oh, i see
<Red_Herring> so...
<Red_Herring> about km player
<Red_Herring> ive used it
<Tm_T> lfs is not distro imho
<Tm_T> kmplayer is good
<Red_Herring> true
<Red_Herring> but its the idea of it
<Tm_T> aye
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: is it in the repos?
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: no idea, I compile newest from svn every day
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> i just checked
<Red_Herring> if it is, its not named kmplayer
<Tm_T> so it's not
<nikita> Red_Herring: i choose whatever u advise me, cuz i'm trying to play a WMA file for like 2 hours already =))))))
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: ya just think they should go w/ vlc or mplayer?
<Red_Herring> VLC!
<Red_Herring> it can play them fine
<Tm_T> vlc work, mplayer is ok
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> you need those if ya wanna play WMV files w/ mplayer
<Red_Herring> not vlc though
<saulgood> anybody got answers for questions concerning Live CD boot on OSX Tiger?
<Red_Herring> ummm
<Red_Herring> as in a vm?
<Red_Herring> or on a MAC
<saulgood> mac
<Red_Herring> oh
* Red_Herring was confused for a second
<saulgood> i got the powerpc build
<Red_Herring> i herd it has MAJOR problems
<saulgood> yes i can confirm haha
<Red_Herring> !flight3ppc
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Some people juggle geese
<saulgood> it wont boot, it freezes just before the gui shows up
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> thats what has been reported
<saulgood> Firefly
<Red_Herring> what?
<Red_Herring> !firefly
<nikita> Red_Herring: yeah, i've installed the codecs. okey i will go and do that finally, thatnks a lot =8
<ubotu> Red_Herring: No idea
<saulgood> "some people juggle geese" is a quote off of firefly
<Red_Herring> nikita: tell me if ya get it working
<Red_Herring> i wanna know which one you went with
<Red_Herring> saulgood: never saw it, but i did see serenety
<saulgood> Serenity/Firefly - the greatest scifi of all times
<Red_Herring> eh
<saulgood> =P
<Red_Herring> im not a huge scifi fan
<Red_Herring> !edubuntu
<ubotu> edubuntu is, like, totally, an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> wonder if i can put ^ on comps at my school...
<nikita> Red_Herring: sure i will
<saulgood> ok well thanks  for the help. I guess im gonna have to find another build thats bootable on Tiger. Any suggestions?
<Red_Herring> of ubuntu?
<Red_Herring> or another distro?
<saulgood> any linux live
<Red_Herring> knoppix
<Red_Herring> slax
<Red_Herring> or use the livecd of the breezy version
<Red_Herring> because the dapper one is still in development
<saulgood> i have breezy
<saulgood> no go
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> thats news
<Red_Herring> mac doesnt like it?
<saulgood> correct
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> thats interesting
<Red_Herring> i was not aware of that
<saulgood> i havent tried booting to console, but i know it freezes before the gui can even initialize
<Red_Herring> thats very odd
<Red_Herring> hope you dont think ubuntu is always like that
<saulgood> not heard of it happening?
<Red_Herring> nope
<saulgood> no no I understand live cds are much more unstable for many logical reasons
<Red_Herring> but then again i havent used the macs alot
<saulgood> we use Linux at work
<Red_Herring> oh
<saulgood> so Im wanting to get a distro for home to get better aquianted with
<Red_Herring> well i suggest knoppix
<Red_Herring> !knoppix
<saulgood> just started though so I know little to nothing about 8nix
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1
<saulgood> *nix
<saulgood> k
<Red_Herring> ubotu: why cant you accept other distros?
<ubotu> Red_Herring: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<Red_Herring> stupid ubotu
<laga> ubotu: yo momma is an eggdrop in ircnet
<ubotu> laga: okay
<laga> ubotu: yo momma
<ubotu> yo momma is, like, an eggdrop in ircnet
<laga> oh my god
<Red_Herring> wha? it answered?
<laga> :/
<saulgood> btw knoppix doesnt make a powerpc distro
<Red_Herring> ubotu: yo momma is so fat, she ways a lot
<ubotu> ...but yo momma is already something else...
<laga> i feel bad. kind of like teaching bad words to little children
<Red_Herring> NICE
<Red_Herring> saulgood: slax?
<saulgood> slax hmm havent heard of it, looking into it
<Red_Herring> saulgood: damn small linux?
<Red_Herring> ubotu: yo momma doesnt exist
<ubotu> Red_Herring: My cat's name is Mittens!
<saulgood> lol nope
<Red_Herring> good comeback
<saulgood> im gonna look at fedora 4
<Red_Herring> noooooooooooooooo
* Red_Herring hates fedora 4
<saulgood> ya they dont have a live it seems
<Red_Herring> that too
<saulgood> damn small linux is a distro?
<Red_Herring> i think this and mepis are the only distros to have livecds too
<Red_Herring> saulgood: yup, its a 50mb livecd
* shawkins hates lots of distros
* Red_Herring likes dsl
* shawkins is also just picking out various things to talk about....
<Red_Herring> i hate fc4
* shawkins has read maybe.. 5 lines of this whole conversation
<Red_Herring> i tried installing vlc on it...
<Red_Herring> wow
<saulgood> gentoo?
<Red_Herring> no livecd
<Red_Herring> but its nice
<shawkins> gentoo...... likes speed to much
<nikita> Red_Herring: i've installed the vlc and i have codecs installed, i have the sound but not the video =(
<Red_Herring> if ya want vlc on it, prepare to download 30 or so RPMs
<Red_Herring> nikita: is it a protected WMV?
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said win32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* Red_Herring does not trust ubotu
<nikita> Red_Herring: protected?
* Red_Herring thinks he is up to something
<Red_Herring> nikita: what WMV is this?
<Red_Herring> a home movie you made?
<saulgood> suse?
<Red_Herring> or somethign you paid for
<nikita> Red_Herring: it's a WMA, a tv rip, a small one
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> tv rip
<Red_Herring> did ya install win32codecs?
<Red_Herring> you shouldnt need to
<Red_Herring> but sometimes...
<nikita> Red_Herring: i did
<Red_Herring> did ya try mplayer?
<nikita> Red_Herring: nope
<Red_Herring> try that
<nikita> Red_Herring: ok =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have a problem with my laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> particularly with klaptop
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> like what
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it seems it can't switch anymore
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the profile
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> power profiles?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's always in userspace, and when i need hi performance (vmware) i can't switch
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> performance profiles
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> i never used those
<Red_Herring> did you tinker with it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tinker?
<Red_Herring> as in mess with the settings
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't touch it for looooooong time
<Red_Herring> well... thats very odd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i konw
<Red_Herring> did you do ANYTHING out of the ordenary
<Red_Herring> install anything...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only thing that i did was to update KDE to 1.5
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 3.5
<Red_Herring> well thats it
<Red_Herring> thats a VERY big thing
<Red_Herring> klaptop was also upgraded
<Red_Herring> but it was backported to breezy
<Red_Herring> so some features dont work
<Red_Herring> unfortunatly one of them may be yours
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<nikita> Red_Herring: yay, it works. though it's like "jumping" (the video&sound)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i'll try to reinstall klaptop
<Red_Herring> you can try
<Red_Herring> nikita: i will take note of that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it happened a weird thing with noatun too
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it can't reproduce anything by now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but mplayer can
<Red_Herring> are those part of the kde3.5 repo?
<Red_Herring> because if they arent
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a GUI for mplayer for kde?
<Red_Herring> then thats why
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu: i think you can skin it
<nikita> Red_Herring: thanks a lot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> KPlayer - MPlayer based media player for KDE
<Red_Herring> nikita: no problem
<bouncing> python-profiler seems missing on kubuntu...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> compile it
<bouncing> boooo
<Red_Herring> !python-profiler
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Wish i knew
<Red_Herring> sorry, ubotu cant find it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !kplayer
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<bouncing> Package python2.4-profiler is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bouncing> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Red_Herring> !kmplayer
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1
<Red_Herring> bouncing: use aptitude
<Red_Herring> it gets around those
<nbd1> helo!
<nbd1> i have a question
<Red_Herring> ok
<nbd1> i can do ?
<Red_Herring> ?
<nbd1> i install apache2
<nbd1> apt-get install apache2
<Red_Herring> ok
<bouncing> Red_Herring: I can't find python-profiler in aptitude
<nbd1> and
<Red_Herring> bouncing: aptitude install python-profiler
<nbd1> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<nbd1> but
<Red_Herring> it gets around dependencies
<nbd1> the page 127.0.0.1
<nbd1> time out .
<Red_Herring> hmm
<bouncing> Red_Herring: I get "No candidate version found for python-profiler"
<Red_Herring> bouncing: well... im out of suggestions
<nbd1> iptables --list
<nbd1> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<nbd1> why i have a time out ?
<Red_Herring> nbd1: you test it from outside your network?
<nbd1> no
<nbd1> inside
<Red_Herring> like your computer's internal ip address?
<nbd1> the same machine
<Red_Herring> its not that big of a deal if its internal ip times out... right?
<nbd1> 201.254.17.223
<nbd1> this is my ip
<nbd1> but
<nbd1> if a do an netstat
<nbd1> port 80 is not there
<Red_Herring> ok... i dont know where the problem lies
<Red_Herring> but i can get to your site fine from here
<nbd1> you can see the apache home page ?
<Red_Herring> so unless you think it is some sort of securety risk...
<Red_Herring> nbd1: not the home page
<Red_Herring> but i can get to the page
<Red_Herring> where it says whats in teh file
<Red_Herring> which i presum to be /var/www
<nbd1> yep
<Red_Herring> well... try going there yourself
<Red_Herring> are you an expert at this?
<Red_Herring> because i got a simple debian server running
<Red_Herring> but thats it
<nbd1> im not an expert
<nbd1> i am newbie in linux
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> it seems to work
<Red_Herring> go there yourself
<Red_Herring> 201.254.17.223
<nbd1>  :(
<Red_Herring> what?
<Red_Herring> it works, doesnt it?
<nbd1> time out
<nbd1> the problem is
<nbd1> that i can see de page
<nbd1> but you can
<nbd1> you can see
<nbd1> "hola mundo"
<Red_Herring> what?
<nbd1> you can se an apache directory  yes?
<Red_Herring> no, what i see is a foldr labled "apache2-defaults" and one labled "pepe"
<nbd1> but i cant
<nbd1> yes
<nbd1> i cant see that
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> what browser are you using?
<nbd1> firefox 1.5
<Red_Herring> and what language is it?
<nbd1> spanish
<nbd1> latin
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> that may be the cause
<Red_Herring> im not sure how apache handles those
<Red_Herring> do you know about index.html and stuff?
<nbd1> but konqueror have the same problem
<nbd1> what ?
<Red_Herring> nbd1: do you have an index.html
<Red_Herring> apache's default webpage is index.html
<nbd1> i have de default instalation
<Red_Herring> when you go to 201.254.17.223, it sends index.html, unless it sint there
<Red_Herring> you need to make it
<nbd1> im only make the "pepe" diretory
<Red_Herring> just copy index.html from the pepe directory to the /var/www directory
<nbd1> ok
<nbd1> waitme
<nbd1> ok
<nbd1> the index.html y now in /var/www
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> it now works
<Red_Herring> go to 201.254.17.223, and you should see hola mundo
<fatejudger> what is that linux sound irc channel?
<fatejudger> I can't get my audigy 2 nx to work in Linux
<Red_Herring> #alsa?
<Red_Herring> or #oss
<Red_Herring> try those
<nbd1> i cant see :(
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<nbd1> i cant.. i dont now
<Red_Herring> try changing your identifyer for your web browser
<Red_Herring> becaue i can see it fine
<fatejudger> do I have to restart or something?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> it shouldnt be that hard
<nbd1> sory but
<nbd1> how i change mi idenfiyer in firefox ?
<_gtakito> can someone help me
<Red_Herring> use konqueror
<Red_Herring> its easy to change it there
<Red_Herring> _gtakito: what?
<_gtakito> I have a 630m notebook, and according to wiki it needs 915resolution for display fix
<_gtakito> but i am having trouble making it work right
<Red_Herring> the resolution?
<_gtakito> yea, this notebook needs 1280x800
<Red_Herring> hmm
<_gtakito> but it wont go that resolution
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> it will
<_gtakito> how?
<Red_Herring> its just tought to configure
<_gtakito> kk help me out
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> first
<Red_Herring> get into the terminal
<Red_Herring> konsole, etc.
<_gtakito> in
<Red_Herring> sudo -s
<Red_Herring> cd /etc/X11
<Red_Herring> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<_gtakito> k im in
<Red_Herring> got those?
<_gtakito> yes
<_gtakito> now what
<Red_Herring> ok, now kate/yourfavorite editor xorg.conf
<Red_Herring> then go down to teh section where it lists screen resolutions
<Red_Herring> its near the bottom
<_gtakito> k
<Red_Herring> now add a section to the resolution section that is your resolution
<_gtakito> seems to list them all, but they arent options in my display settings
<Red_Herring> hold on
<_gtakito> they have 1280x800 there
<_gtakito> already
<_gtakito> but max display in options is 1024x768
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<nbd1> Red_Herring: i change my identify , but it not work
<_gtakito> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/DellInspiron630m?highlight=%28630m%29
<Red_Herring> nbd1: what do you see?
<_gtakito> read that
<nbd1> time out
<_gtakito> says to use 915resolution, which is supposed to be easy
<Red_Herring> !915resolution
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<_gtakito> but when I use it, it makes my screen pull to the left, and all black space on the right
<_gtakito> square, not wide at all
<Red_Herring> where is this 915resolution?
<Red_Herring> is it a program?
<Red_Herring> a driver?
<_gtakito> http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<_gtakito> dunno, but it changes something in RAM
<_gtakito> program i guess
<_gtakito> check it out and see if you can understand
<nbd1> Red_Herring:
<Red_Herring> Option "ForceBIOS" "1024x768=1200x800"
<nbd1> i need to configure iptables ?
<Red_Herring> you try that?
<Red_Herring> nbd1: why would you need that?
<_gtakito> yes, it did absolutley nothing
<_gtakito> even after restart
<_gtakito> and I did type it right
<Red_Herring> is the driver installed correctly?
<nbd1> because i cant see the page
<Red_Herring> i think the iptables may be the problem
<nbd1> this is mi iptables --list
<nbd1> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<nbd1> TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<nbd1> only this
<nbd1> need another line 
<Red_Herring> not sure at all
<Red_Herring> i know just the basics on this
<Red_Herring> try and ask someone else
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> this one is tough
<nbd1> :(
<nbd1> ok
<Red_Herring> whats the terminal command to make a new user?
<_grigory> hi all
<Red_Herring> hi
<_grigory> did any one installed wxPython?
<_grigory> install*
<Red_Herring> nah
<_gtakito> sorry Red_Herring
<_gtakito> got disconnected
<_gtakito> did you figure anything out from that page
<_gtakito> my screen just refuses to go wide
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> are you SURE you have the driver installed?
<_grigory> oh... get tired of kTorrent no wanting to seed, downloaded bittornado, it requires Python and wxPython installed... i managed to install Python, wxWidgets, but having problems with the last one
<_gtakito> what driver?
<Red_Herring> doesnt 915resolution require a driver?
<_gtakito> xorg uses i815
<_gtakito> Is that the right driver
<_gtakito> how do i see if theres an update
<Red_Herring> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i915Driver
<Red_Herring> did ya see that?
<_gtakito> hm
<_gtakito> yea i did
<Red_Herring> so, what happens when you do 915resolution -l?
<_gtakito> lists all modes
<_gtakito> but those modes arent available to use in configure options
<Red_Herring> did you try the command exactally?
<_gtakito> yes
<Red_Herring> well thats the thing
<Red_Herring> im assuming you changed the numbers, right?
<_gtakito> yes
<_gtakito> but it changes it wrong
<_gtakito> makes it go to the left, right side has buncha black space
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> is your laptop supported by 915resolution?
<_gtakito> yes
<Red_Herring> hmm
<_gtakito> look up 630m in the wiki
<_gtakito> my notebook is there, tested and works
<Red_Herring> thats a bizzare one
<Red_Herring> im not sure what is going on
<Red_Herring> i would see what people with your laptop did
<_gtakito> seeems like ive tried everything
<_gtakito> hm wait a minute, i have one more idea
<_gtakito> do you know how do make the 915 resolution command happen before X starts?
<_gtakito> automatically on login
<_gtakito> where do I do with it, im a linux newb
<Red_Herring> you need to make it run at startup
<_gtakito> what file do I edit
<Red_Herring> ummm
<Red_Herring> sorry, actually right here i need some help too
<Red_Herring> i dont know where you put that stuff
<_gtakito> hmmm
<dbglt> use /etc/init.d/blah
<_gtakito> ah
<dbglt> _gtakito: when do you want to do it?
<dbglt> _gtakito: only when X comes up? Or all times?
<_gtakito> files in init.d start at startup?
<dbglt> _gtakito: those are what are known as the boot scripts. Not all of them do, have to configure it
<dbglt> _gtakito: you can add it to .xinitrc or other types files. Possibly kdmrc if you want it to start before X does
<dbglt> _gtakito: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<dbglt> if you need to script that... just a simple
<dbglt> #!/bin/bash
<dbglt> (whatever you need to run)
<_gtakito> I want it to happen when X starts
<_gtakito> right before it does
<_gtakito> or at boot before it does
<_gtakito> anytime before is ok
<_gtakito> so what exactly do I do
<dbglt> not closing konversation is usually a start!
<dbglt> :0
<Red_Herring> nice job
<_gtakito> sorry guys
<dbglt> _gtakito: you make a script
<Red_Herring> sorry
<_gtakito> I didnt get any of that
<_gtakito> k what script
<dbglt> _gtakito: then you follow the instructions I sent you
<_gtakito> I didnt get any
<dbglt> _gtakito: #!/bin/bash on the first line, then whatever else needs to be done
<dbglt> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<dbglt> _gtakito: what command do you have to run?
<_gtakito> sudo 915resolution 34 1280 800 32
<_gtakito> is what I want to run
<dbglt> well you don't need sudo
<_gtakito> k
<dbglt> just do the #!/bin/bash, then on the next line that
<dbglt> save it
<dbglt> chmod +x it
<dbglt> then follow directions on that web link
<dbglt> it is pretty simple
<_gtakito> k thanks
<rance> I need a little nudge in the right direction, Ive installed mplayer and downloaded a wmv file, when I play it, mplayer crashes after the first half second or so of sound, with an error about video decoding, whats the missing piece please
<Red_Herring> yeha
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<saulgood> ok
<saulgood> i'm back
<saulgood> need help
<saulgood> for OS X
<saulgood> anybody awake
<Demented> hello
<saulgood> howdy
<saulgood> are you a kubuntu expert?
<Demented> hell no
<Demented> im installing my first version of linux, which is kubuntu
<saulgood> haha im trying to run a live cd on mac...this thing is crapping on me
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<Tm_T> saulgood: mac & livecd is known to have some trouble sometimes
<Tm_T> at least I've heard lots
<Demented> well, im trying to install it, but when i boot up, all it is is like d0s, and i dont know now how to load the desktop :-/ i know how n00b that sounds tooo
<Red_Herring> startx
<Demented> i did that
<saulgood> would you be able to tell me anything if I gave you some lines of stuff it spit at me before freezing up?
<Demented> got an error
<Demented> must be super user...
<Demented> and i loged in with my username and password
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<Demented> well im reinstalling right nwo
<Red_Herring> ok
<Demented> gimme like 10 minutes and ill try again
<Red_Herring> ok
<saulgood> I have an iMac g5, newest powerpc processor before they went Intel and I tried both "live" methods on "boot:"....they both make the fan spin loudly in the back and give me the following...."To continue booting type mac-boot and hit enter, to shut down type shutdown and hit enter. Reducing system power. Release keys to continue!" and it goes no where
<Demented> fucking partition load up froze...
<Demented> you dont have to install ubuntu first do you? ....
<saulgood> and since the G5 is 64 bit and I found out that there was a 64 bit partition load up i chose that one, and both it and the rescue 64 makes the fan run load, and gives me the following "MM Init Done. CF000012. Setup Arch" and stops
<Red_Herring> no
<Demented> ok good
<saulgood> so im clueless
<Red_Herring> saulgood: first off, ppc support for livecd is bad to begin with
<Red_Herring> second, 64 bit ppc is even less supported
<saulgood> lol
<saulgood> not what i wanted to hear lol....but the partition is on there
<saulgood> at what point could I hit ctrl x to go to console mode only
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> if ya wanna try installing a distro
<Demented> jesus, the partitioner freeze every time it gets to 61 percent when its writing the partitions
<Red_Herring> NOT a livecd
<Red_Herring> there is support for it out there
<Red_Herring> Demented: thats called a bad hard drive
<saulgood> Red, thanks but I looked and none but kub exist
<saulgood> well live i mean
<Red_Herring> saulgood: not kubuntu
<Demented> well the partitionar went through the first time i tried...
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<saulgood> howdy
<Paradosso> I've got a large video file here which I'd like to have divided in two
<Red_Herring> hi
<Paradosso> any known utility for that?
<Paradosso> it's in .mp4 format
<Red_Herring> video you say...
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Demented> hey red
<Red_Herring> !video editing
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Demented> when i choose how to partition my hard drive, do i choose the first one "erase all" or the "erase all and use LVM"
<Red_Herring> Demented: dont use lvm, unless the normal one doenst work
<Paradosso> !avichop
<ubotu> Paradosso: My cat's name is Mittens!
<Demented> ok, j/w what it was
<Red_Herring> !avichop
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Do they come in packets of five?
<Red_Herring> hes right!
<Red_Herring> !videodub
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Do they come in packets of five?
<Red_Herring> !kino
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Red_Herring
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi i have a question
<Red_Herring> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just installed kmplayer mplayer frontend extension using a deb package
<Red_Herring> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> during the installation some errors due to incorrect library version installed appeared
<Tallia1Kubuntu> synaptics now tells me that the package is broken
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the program runs perfectly!!
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yess
<Red_Herring> that can happen
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but can i make feel synaptics like that there's not error?
<Red_Herring> technically it isnt compatable for that library, but in reality it works jsut fine
<Red_Herring> try to fix broken packages using synaptic
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, it thinks it's only because the library, once ported to ubuntu have changed version name
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look at this
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Jo8hvl53.html
<Red_Herring> but it installed?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Red_Herring> well...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but once i open synaptics it is revealed as broken package
<Red_Herring> it seems like you have older libraries than it acutally needs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and if i resolve it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it uninstall the package
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> it woudl be a good idea to remove it
<Red_Herring> because it could start acting crazy on you
<Red_Herring> but if it seems stable
<Red_Herring> just leave it, and ignore the constant rantings of synaptic
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  kplayer depends on libxrender1 (>> 1:0.9.0-1); however:
<Tallia1Kubuntu>   Version of libxrender1 on system is 1:0.9.0-1.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't really undersand this eror
<Red_Herring> it means it needs anthing better than what you have
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm, where are you trying to install kplayer from?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> command line
<Red_Herring> the >> apparently means greaterthan and not including
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<robotgeek> i meant which repository?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> noone from kmplayer website
<Red_Herring> kmplayer is not in the repos
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah, that won't work unless you get a upgraded version of libxrender1, which again might lead to difficulties
<Red_Herring> we should request it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you?
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: no, he says it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried only the basic functionalities
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: any idea how to request packages?
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: i doubt it will be added to the repositories
<Red_Herring> why?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<Red_Herring> its nice
<robotgeek> i mean for dapper, yes
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> not for breezy
<Red_Herring> but for dapper, it would be nice to have it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it looks very cool
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am using it now
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<robotgeek> add that to the list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how? i can't see any interaction form
<robotgeek> hmm, packages.debian.org is down, sigh
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: just edit the wiki, and add it to the bottom, or just wait a minute
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's already in the list here, https://wiki.ubuntu.org/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<trekkor> i installed drupal but i can't run it... no "drupal" is available at a bash prompt. how am i supposed to access it?
<robotgeek> trekkor: how did you install it? from adept/apt-get ?
<trekkor> robotgeek: sudo apt-get install drupal
<Red_Herring> hey would ya look at taht, futurama is gonna come back!
<Red_Herring> 4 dvd movies!
<robotgeek> trekkor: maybe /usr/share/doc/drupal/examples (or readme) has relevant information?
<trekkor> robotgeek: thanks
<Red_Herring> doesnt anyone else here like futurama?
<trekkor> robotgeek: i thought it provided some executable daemon andor some 127.0.0.1 port for setup
<robotgeek> trekkor: but i think you have to setup apache correctly for drupal
<robotgeek> i had to do the same thing for moin, so you might have to do that for drupal
<trekkor> robotgeek: i see. thank you.
<robotgeek> sure
<jase> hello
<jase> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you tell me something?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh nada
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i know what's happened
<Miltiadis> hi ppl:-] 
<trekkor> is there any way to use apt-get while another user has synaptic open (but is not using it atm)?
<Miltiadis> I've got DWL-G650 wireless on my desktop and I want to copy file FwRad16.bin to /lib/hotplug/firmware but the konquer don't let me...any help???
<snowowl> does anyone use limewire
<starscalling> snowowl, what cha need
<shnastybiznastic> so I want to tell amarok to use my music files from across the network...  but it only accepts real locations in the filesystem,  is there some trick, or do I need to smbmount the shares?
<quiet> hey i installed with adept the nvidia drivers, do i got to restart, and where do i see nvidia settings?
<LiteHedded> i have kubuntu installed!
<LiteHedded> it installed my wifi out of the box!
* LiteHedded falls over
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: what wifi do you have, intel 2200?
<LiteHedded> prism54
<shnastybiznastic> ah, I bet it did then, I need to get a prism card
<LiteHedded> hmmm my web browser isn't working now
<LiteHedded> oh ok nm
<LiteHedded> my control and alt keys aren't working!
<LiteHedded> wait nm
<Miltiadis> how do I change persmissions in a dir???
<shnastybiznastic> hrmn, I use chmod, but I'm sure these fine people have a gui-rific method
<shnastybiznastic> chmod -<options> <octal code> file or folder
<LiteHedded> gotta say I really dig kubuntu
<LiteHedded> why the sudo?
<shnastybiznastic> in general?
<iantec> hi, i tried installing my printer using the add printer wizard but still its not responding .... im using hp 720 c
<LiteHedded> I need help setting up apt-get sources
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: the idea is that it's annoying (and to a large extent, useless) to have a user remember root's password in addition to thier own, so you use the sudo command, it asks you for your own password, and you can do things as root, without knowing it's password.
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: I don't agree with this philosophy yet, but it's a good idea.
<Captainbraille> Well said shnastybiznastic
<LiteHedded> can you help me set up apt-get?
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: I can try...
<LiteHedded> i want to install irssi but it says not available.
<LiteHedded> you can add sources right?
<shnastybiznastic> Captainbraille: thanks, I may get the talking points wrong, I'm on my first ubuntu (or debian for that matter) install
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: yeah, you need to add the universe and (mabye) multiverse repositories
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: lets see, you would be in KDE, right?
<LiteHedded> yes
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: then go K > system > package manager
<LiteHedded> I prefer using apt on the command line
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: ah, I completley misunderstood, is apt installed?
<LiteHedded> I believe by default
<LiteHedded> yea I can use apt-get
<LiteHedded> you there?
<LiteHedded> ?
<fatejudger> help, I can't boot Dapper anymore
<fatejudger> kdm won't start
<fatejudger> it doesn't give any errors
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: sorry, fighting with amarok
<LiteHedded> heh
<fatejudger> does anyone here use Dapper?
<fatejudger> because I think it might have been one of the newer packages
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i do, gettign the latest updates at the moment
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: after I restarted, kdm wouldn't boot
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<fatejudger> I wondering if there's anything I can do
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: I believe (this is coming from a slackware user, so big grain of salt) that you may need to add the universe tag (or it's deb. equivalant) to the repos ou have now.
<fatejudger> because I can only use the CLI ATM
<fatejudger> and bitchx really sucks
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: startx?
<LiteHedded> how do I do that?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: sudo kdm
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: I have no idea, but I'm looking :)
<LiteHedded> I'm doing it through the gui package manager
<fatejudger> the libglcore and fglrx modules just disappeared!
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yeah, i'd try startx to bypass kdm in it's entirety
<fatejudger> that's what startx says anyway
<fatejudger> it can't find those modules
<LiteHedded> at the end of apt-get update I get this:
<LiteHedded> Fetched 3250kB in 7s (427kB/s)
<LiteHedded> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LiteHedded> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: you have apt open
<Hobbsee> LiteHedded: close synaptic/adept/any other apt-get windows
<LiteHedded> ok
<LiteHedded> okdone
<LiteHedded> I'm trying to install irssi
<LiteHedded>  I get this:
<LiteHedded> Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LiteHedded> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LiteHedded> is only available from another source
<LiteHedded> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: could you do me a favor and paste the text from the ubuntu guide on how to add the fglrx module in here?
<LiteHedded> but my friend just used apt-get to install irssi
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: use Konversation
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: as in, from ubuntuguide.org - or is there another guide?
<LiteHedded> I am
<LiteHedded> but I prefer irssi.
<LiteHedded> that's no solution though!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think ubotu knows of it
<LiteHedded> :)
<Hobbsee> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: do you have uni and multi enabled?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: that one?
<LiteHedded> I think so
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: somewhere in there there is a line that shows how to add it as a module
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: w3m or elinks - w3m's installed by default
<Hobbsee> looking
<LiteHedded> hmm irssi is already installed
<shnastybiznastic> LiteHedded: does it say multiverse in one of the columns when you manage repositories in adept?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hmmm...cant see anything about modules
<Hobbsee> ati card?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: are you sure?
<LiteHedded> i had universe enabled not multi
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: fire up w3m and have a look :P
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<fatejudger> the first link
<fatejudger> try that
<Hobbsee> yep
<fatejudger> I wish you could copy + paste in the CLI
<shnastybiznastic> you can
<shnastybiznastic> mith middle click
<shnastybiznastic> wait...
<shnastybiznastic> yes, it is possible
<shnastybiznastic> fatejudger: you highlight the thing you want, then middle click
<shnastybiznastic> and it puts it there
<fatejudger> I said in the CLI
<fatejudger> not in KDE
<fatejudger> do you know what CLI stands for?
<fatejudger> Command Line Interface
<fatejudger> there isn't any highlighting going on in here
<shnastybiznastic> fatejudger: I use slackware, if you have GPM then you can use a mouse in the CLI
<shnastybiznastic> then you need GPM
<fatejudger> I can't load X!
<shnastybiznastic> GPM dosent use x, just it's taisty drivers.
<shnastybiznastic> but I see your point, and cede my lack of understanding via your situation
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: this?
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> Add fglrx to /etc/modules:
<Hobbsee> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> Change 'ati' to 'fglrx' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fatejudger> thanks
<fatejudger> I just found it in w3m as you said that
<fatejudger> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<fatejudger> ok, I guess I need to restart to load the ATI module
<fatejudger> brb
<_grigory> can anyone help me setting up PHP + apache?
<_grigory> i installed and configured apache, compiled and install php, but the server won't start now:
<_grigory> httpd: Syntax error on line 417 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: sqlite3IdListDelete
<_grigory> can't get past it :(
<_grigory> any help would be appreciated
<_grigory> !php
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_grigory> oh...
<Captainbraille> anyone want to answer a question that I'm sure is super easy
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: shoot, we might be able to :P
<fatejudger> well this is slightly ironic
<fatejudger> I got everything to work by using the open source ati drivers
<fatejudger> instead of the proprietary ATI ones
<fatejudger> I would assume that has nothing to do with the drivers themselves
<fatejudger> just the packages or something
<_grigory> even TVOut? ccant get that to work properly
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: weird
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: seriously
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but I don't want to use the open source ones
<Captainbraille> Thanks Hobbsee =), okay, I just installed Kubuntu 5.1 Breezy, and want to update to 3.5m right? So I go to this page.. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php  .. and it says "You can download the KDE packages from any of these sources (add to /etc/apt/sources.list)"  and then it shows "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" thats the right thing to do right?
<iantec> how do i instyall easy kubuntu .deb package?
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: yep, just follow all the instructions on that page :)
<fatejudger> iantec: by eating it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<iantec> yeh funny
<fatejudger> lol
<iantec> thnks for the help
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<fatejudger> I also notice that network doesn't autoconfig anymore
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee: Well, I opened up sorces.list - and it won't let me save it after I add that line =\
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: try kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: do you have an ATI card?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: indeed I do not, nor a nvidia card
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee: should I just add it to the bottom of the list? or does it matter where? and does it need a # infront of it?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well I want to revert back to the proprietary drivers, the open source ones don't really perform at the super high rez I have to use
<fatejudger> I wish Riddell was on
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: yes, the bottom is fine, you dont want the # in front of it
<fatejudger> he's up to date on every little thing that happens with Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> where is he?
<fatejudger> so if some faulty fglrx package was updated
<fatejudger> I dunno, he never answers
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee: You rock!
<quiet> i cant do admin stuff, when it asks password and i enter it, it gives error: DCOP communication error - check dcopserver is running - but i cant see in services becos it aint taking password
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: glad to see it worked :)
<Hobbsee> quiet: in a terminal, type dcopserver
<Hobbsee> it'll give an error if it's already running
<fatejudger> you know what
<fatejudger> I bet I know what happened
* Hobbsee has had a lot of trouble with dcopserver before
<fatejudger> they probably updated the kernel
<fatejudger> and didn't update the drivers to go along with it
<quiet> it says DCOPserver its running
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ugh
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: sounds probably though, huh
<fatejudger> *probable
<Hobbsee> got no idea, but it sounds likely
<aftertaf> hi ppl
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee, can I ask one more thing?
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: sure
* Hobbsee wonders if her computer will boot after these updates
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> joys of dapper
<Captainbraille> The command you gave me, what does it mean? Why/ how did it work? I guess it's more of a two part question, haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !+kdesu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<iantec> well
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i easykubuntu-0.6.1.deb
<iantec> (Reading database ... 121454 files and directories currently installed.)
<iantec> Preparing to replace easykubuntu 0.6.1 (using easykubuntu-0.6.1.deb) ...
<iantec> Unpacking replacement easykubuntu ...
<iantec> Setting up easykubuntu (0.6.1) ...
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: kwrite is a text editor, like kate, nano, etc
<iantec> what do i do nexT?
<Hobbsee> !tell iantec about pastebin
<fatejudger> iantec: use pastebin
<iantec> sorry i was about to use pastebin but my net is in a crawl
<Hobbsee> iantec: means it has installed
<iantec> so how do is use it?
<Hobbsee> got no idea, never used easy kubuntu
<aftertaf> keeping busy Hobbsee ? :)
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee: okay, thanks =) That makes more sense
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: just got home from a beach holiday, almost 2 hours ago
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: no problems :)
<aftertaf> nice :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: no internet connection though
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: if its any consolation, all updates work ok, i rebooted this morning.... just not on kernel 15.14
<quiet> when it says X needs to be restarted that means what? computer or session?
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: we have to learn to live without constant tcp/ip ;)
<Hobbsee> quiet: session, ctrl alt backspace
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: yeah, i did, it sucks!
<Hobbsee> :P
<aftertaf> quiet: X is graphics session......
<quiet> ok thx
<aftertaf> quiet: you can quit session and press CTL+ALT+Backspace to restart X
<iantec> is it really this hard to do such a minor thing in linux? i eman cant everything just work?
<quiet> k,
<aftertaf> iantec: its not hard when you knwo how... its knowing that takes time and getting used to.
<aftertaf> but it is MORE than worth it, i swear!!!
<Hobbsee> more updates....
<aftertaf> stick with it, you'll learn jhow.
<LiteHedded> I need samba help
<LiteHedded> I can't mount a shared directory or install a shared printer
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: yeah python again... ;)
<iantec> i eman ive been reading a LOT but its always not enough. i eman my printer is still not working after doing reading and following forum threads... oh well. guess this is the only way to learn.
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: this is still the *last* lot of updates - from 18/1
<aftertaf> i've got all gtk stuff segfaulting right now. so on kde or E17 with kde only apps :)
<Hobbsee> you didnt want gtk stuff anyway
<LiteHedded> can someone help me?
<aftertaf> no gtk == no amule, no bmp, no xchat.... no firefox!
<aftertaf> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: no firefox???  argh!
<aftertaf> argh!
<Hobbsee> kinda wishing i hadnt deleted breezy now
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> konqueror does most ok tho.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi i have a problem with compilation..
<aftertaf> you can chroot an xserver and install firefox if you NEED to ;)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: why?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't think that those guy published a final release without resolving these problems
<aftertaf> Tallia1Kubuntu: go ahead ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the configuration went good
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: well, if it doesnt work
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: don't you just love your ATI drivers all of a sudden not working?
<aftertaf> Tallia1Kubuntu: compiling what?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but when i launch make these errors appears.. Any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hehe, yeah!  i'm *very* greatful for my intel integrated card
<Tallia1Kubuntu> compiling the program that i am trying to install
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: pastebin the errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> supertuxcart
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what i am doing :)
<Hobbsee> ooh that, did they update it?
<aftertaf> lol Tallia1Kubuntu pastebin ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GVn2rB49.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's not in the reps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i'd like to try it
<Hobbsee> i realise that - i was meaning the site
<Tallia1Kubuntu> any idea?
<Hobbsee> was a candidate for universe, IIRC
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i konw
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's how i find it out :)
<aftertaf> Tallia1Kubuntu: you're missing a package somewhere......
<aftertaf> but whta? i dunno...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you think so?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well, I'm going to try and see if I can get the proprietary drivers to work again, wish me luck
<Hobbsee> good luck fatejudger!
<quiet> i installed the nvidia settings package, but where is it?????
<Hobbsee> ok, it's finally upgraded
<aftertaf> yeah...sdl something i'd guess
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ssgBranch
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'll just search the library for this
<aftertaf> yeah, maybe you need other things from source if not uptdate with repository
<aftertaf> quiet, followed the factiod?
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LiteHedded> sweet! samba works now thanks for the guide!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think plib
<aftertaf> LiteHedded: :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it seems so
<LiteHedded> still not showing the other machine in smb4k though
<LiteHedded> just this machine
<aftertaf> Tallia1Kubuntu: cool :)
<_casey_> linux newbie needs help getting kaffeine to play css crypted dvd
<LiteHedded> wait there it is
<starscalling> _casey_,
<starscalling> first:
<starscalling> !restricted formats
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<starscalling> second: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<starscalling> xine is the pimp shit lol
<aftertaf> lol starscalling :)
<starscalling> hehe
<starscalling> aftertaf,
<starscalling> i just got an it admin to go to linux today
<starscalling> kubuntu to be exact lol
<fatejudger> well someone is going to be hearing from me on this matter
<starscalling> know what his reason was for styaing with windows so long?
<aftertaf> nope?
<starscalling> fatejudger,  on what matter
<starscalling> aftertaf, outlook express
<starscalling> wanted to do emails
<starscalling> ...................
<fatejudger> I can't believe that they would just break the proprietary fglrx ATI drivers
<fatejudger> and nobody would notice
<aftertaf> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looooooooooool starscalling
<fatejudger> they're COMPLETELY broken
<aftertaf> he calls himself an admin? chr*st
<quiet> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<starscalling> fatejudger, do a apt-get --purge remove <package>
<starscalling> yeah thats what i said aftertaf
<aftertaf> fatejudger: nasty... :/
<fatejudger> starscalling: I'm using Dapper, it isn't that
<fatejudger> yeah, the price you pay
<starscalling> .............
<aftertaf> starscalling: whatdoes he admin?
<starscalling> fatejudger, then its probably a broken dependancy lol
<starscalling> a uni aftertaf
<aftertaf> loooool
<LiteHedded> printer works!
<aftertaf> cool LiteHedded
<LiteHedded> this is my new favorite distro
<aftertaf> hehe
<fatejudger> starscalling: no, it's a broken package
<starscalling> hehe
<aftertaf> you and millions dude ;)
<fatejudger> starscalling: Dapper is still alpha
<LiteHedded> heh
<starscalling> personally im all about ubuntu
<starscalling> i prefer the gnome interface..
<fatejudger> Gnomer
<starscalling> yeah
<fatejudger> Gnome is ugly
<starscalling> if i wanted windows i would have it
<aftertaf> e17
<fatejudger> KDE is beautiful
<starscalling> gnome is only ugly if you dont take hte time on it
<fatejudger> e17 is beta
<starscalling> gnome-art goes a long way
<starscalling> e17 is broken crap unless u compile
<aftertaf> fatejudger: yeah but beautiful and ultra fast
<starscalling> and i hate doing that
<starscalling> on my amd's anyway
<fatejudger> starscalling: the best KDE interface vs the best Gnome interface doesn't even compare
<fatejudger> starscalling: the best you can do is make Gnome look like OS 9
<aftertaf> starscalling: i use a script for that. grabs from cvs, comiles :)
<starscalling> lmfao fatejudger i couldnt disagree more
<fatejudger> starscalling: with OS X window interfaces
<starscalling> really aftertaf ?
<Hobbsee> ok, looks ok
<starscalling> shoot me that
<aftertaf> yeah starscalling
<fatejudger> not only that, GTK sucks
<starscalling> i cant seem to get all the dependancies right for building..
<fatejudger> QT is awesome
<Hobbsee> why is there a spelling error in the topic?
<starscalling> hmm
<aftertaf> lool Hobbsee
<starscalling> so thats my problem
<starscalling> im not ported right in this thing at all or something
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : congratulations to freeflying and Tonio on membership | test 3.5.1 on dapper deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<LiteHedded> this default version of firefox is no good
<starscalling> brb fixing porting
<Hobbsee> right
<LiteHedded> is there a way to get the newest with apt?
<aftertaf> LiteHedded: yep    sudo apt-get update
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: sudo apt-get update
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: sudo apt-get upgrade
<aftertaf> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<fatejudger> lol
<aftertaf> hehe
<fatejudger> did we both need to give him the same answer?
<aftertaf> no.... but irc is like that
<quiet> how i find kernel version???
* Hobbsee just uses ./update.sh but knows that not everyone can do that :P
<Hobbsee> quiet: uname -r
<aftertaf> lol... i just type Dapper
<aftertaf> as i have a script too :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<aftertaf> linux rox
<LiteHedded> i did upgrade
<LiteHedded> still only 1.0.7
<starscalling> eh mind trying that again aftertaf ?
<quiet> well i have the correct nvidia install, i dont see where nvidia settings are...
<aftertaf> ok
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<aftertaf> quiet: which settings? the gui to cinfigure your card?
<quiet> yea, and i hope there is to turn on drop shadows, and set tv-out...
<aftertaf>  /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<starscalling> ah
<aftertaf> type nvidia-settings in terminal
<starscalling> aftertaf,
<aftertaf> yep?
<starscalling> had to define a ports path in xchat lol forgot that
<quiet> omg
<quiet> yeah
<aftertaf> hehe
<starscalling> eh
<starscalling> its not my fault anymore
<quiet> whys it not installed in menus?
<aftertaf> lol
* starscalling tested with another box behind firewall
<starscalling> meh
<aftertaf> http://dev.winged.it/blog/lestat/get_e_sh_updated_to_0_5_4
<aftertaf> starscalling: ^^
<starscalling> oooooo <3
<quiet> whats starscaling
<LiteHedded> what terminals do you guys use?
<visik7> ???
<quiet> how i do a drop shadow for windows?
<Hobbsee> LiteHedded: virtual terminal or konsole?  weird question
<LiteHedded> like aterm konsole etc
<visik7> Yakuake
<LiteHedded> yakuake?
<aftertaf> LiteHedded: eterm / konsole
<fatejudger> yakuake kicks ass
<aftertaf> and screen :)
<LiteHedded> i installed it
<LiteHedded> yakuake is neat
<LiteHedded> from the top
<aftertaf> lol
<LiteHedded> can you make yakuake transparent?
<fatejudger> LiteHedded: yes
<LiteHedded> how do you close yakuake?
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<visik7> LiteHedded: with the same command that u use to open it
<LiteHedded> i mean make it stop running in the background
<LiteHedded> like f12 brings it down and puts it up but how do you killit?
<visik7> kill it
<visik7> it's usefull 'couse it in background
<aftertaf> sudo killall yakuake ?
<LiteHedded> yea I want to reopen it with different background color
<visik7> to change the background right click and choose
<LiteHedded> oh
<LiteHedded> sweet
<aftertaf> ok, things to do....... c yall later. good weekend people :)
<iantec> how nwill i know if my 3d accelerator is already working
<iantec> or if the driver is already isntalled
<stamen> hello
<stamen> how can I view am I using the UDMA option for my drives
<robotgeek> iantec: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<stamen> robotgeek
<LiteHedded> sweet I'm digging yakuake
<iantec> arg. why does it say no while easy kubuntu said it is already isntalled this is a pain!
<stamen> the same problem is with me too
<stamen> iantec
<stamen> the answer is "no" too :(
<stamen> and when I try to load the fglrx module with this command "modprobe -v fglrx"
<stamen> there is n o answer
<visik7> lsmod |grep fglrx
<iantec> o well spent hours for nothing
<LiteHedded> i need ati help too
<stamen> fglrx                 255524  0
<stamen> agpgart                34792  2 fglrx,sis_agp
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<visik7> stamen: check your xorg.conf
<stamen> for what I must look there
<iantec> ok i used easy kubuntu to do that specific job. i eman if it doesnt work why use it.
<robotgeek> stamen: i have no clue about binary, drivers. sorry. iantec also
<iantec> oh well. kinda tired now. no progress.  thanks for the time
<iantec> thanks
<LiteHedded> i want the 686 right?
<LiteHedded> for a p4?
<LiteHedded> that's my arch?
<visik7> stamen look for section Device
<stamen> and....
<visik7> stamen: the Driver  should be fglrx
<Hobbsee> LiteHedded: i think so, yes
<visik7> is it true ?
<LiteHedded> ok good
<stamen> I will look now
<stamen> wait
<stamen> the driver there is "ati"
<noizer> hi guys someone can say me where to find source for apt? I have kubuntu breezy 5.10 for amd64
<stamen> could I change it?
<visik7> so it's the builtin in xorg nor the one for the 3d accell
<stamen> should I :)
<visik7> stamen: yes change it with fglrx
<robotgeek> noizer: do you want a sources.list?
<stamen> ok, and after that to reset X ?
<noizer> if it is possible..
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell noizer about easysource
<visik7> stamen: yes
<LiteHedded> apt-get is slow to download the linux-686
<stamen> visik7: I have two sections DEvice
<visik7> ???
<stamen> on the one is Driver "ati"
<stamen> the other is "fglrx"
<stamen> Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (R300 AP)"
<stamen>         Driver      "ati"
<visik7> ok one is commented the other no
<stamen>         BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<visik7> don't PASTE HERE!
<stamen> ok
<visik7> use pastebin
<stamen> but they are not comented
<stamen> how to use this pastebin
<stamen> I am new with Irc
<visik7> www.pastebin.com
<Aji-Dahaka> huh ... I have kopete up and accounts added, but it won't sign on
<robotgeek> stamen: it's a website, you paste and click ok
<Aji-Dahaka> no message or anything, it doesn't even try
<stamen> ok
<stamen> visik7
<stamen> go there and look
<visik7> u need to provide me the url
<stamen> ok
<stamen> http://pastebin.com/527028
<stamen> did you see it
<visik7> copy the enteire xorg.conf
<stamen> ok
<stamen> http://pastebin.com/527029
<stamen> good stuf is this pastebin:)
<visik7> should work
<visik7> run fglrxconfig
<stamen> ok
<owner> fglrxconfig is removed in latest drivers btw
<visik7> replaced by ?
<fatejudger> owner: are you sure?
<fatejudger> owner: it works for me
<fatejudger> owner: and I use Dapper
<owner> the ones from the ati site
<owner> the ones in the ubuntu repos might still have it
<fatejudger> I don't know why you're using that script anyway
<fatejudger> all you have to do is change "ati" to "fglrx"
<owner> i use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> and select fglrx
<owner> but then you need to add 2 lines to enable XV playback
<Aji-Dahaka> does kopete work alright for everione else?
<visik7> no kopete is a pain in the ass for me
<Aji-Dahaka> oh?
<visik7> frequent disconnection
<visik7> messages don't delivered and other problems
<Aji-Dahaka> ah
<Aji-Dahaka> but never "won't even try to connect"
<visik7> mmm dunnno
<brosioz> i've install w32codecs but i can't play video that are on divx6 anyone could help ?
<Aji-Dahaka> brosioz: but other divxs are fine?
<brosioz> Aji-Dahaka: i don't have other divx with codec divx
<brosioz>  :|
<_casey_> can someone point me to the proper area on the web to install packages that are not in Kynaptic
<cerdg> That would depend on the package you're looking for
<_casey_> im trying to install libdvdcss2.deb and a package to let me view and manipulate ntfs file systems
<Aji-Dahaka> _casey_: if you have the package, jut dpkg -i
<Aji-Dahaka> if you don't have it and know the package name www.yahoo.com and www.google.com work well
<LiteHedded> man I can't say enough how great this distro is. it just keeps on impressing me
<FiNeX> Hi!
<_casey_> it says that it cant find the file
<_casey_> im a total noob at the linux command line
<cerdg> do you have the file on your computer?
<_casey_> yes it is on the desktop
<asraniel> i have a big problem. i cant install kde-devel. i think its because of this broken dependency: http://pastebin.com/527043
<cerdg> ok, open up a terminal and cd to your desktop
<_casey_> do i cd just like in a dos prompt or is there some special way
<_casey_> like i said im totally new at this
<Aji-Dahaka> same
<Aji-Dahaka> (bah ... dos prompt ... then you're not a total newbie to the command line)
<Aji-Dahaka> (you just lack experience with a good one)
<cerdg> lol
<_casey_> yeah. ok it looks like this now: casey@wYoRm:~$ cd -P /home/casey/Desktop$
<Aji-Dahaka> how 'bout this adept ... if it would stop crashing it would be pretty reasonable software
<Aji-Dahaka> _casey_: excellent and then sudo dpkg -i <name of package.deb>
<asraniel> is there anyone here that has kde 3.5(.1) and that can install kde-devel?
<Aji-Dahaka> asraniel: I'll try in just a tick
<cerdg> I'm looking right now asraniel
<cerdg> well, it's asking for the CDrom that I gave away
<_casey_> it returned me to the prompt so i assume that means it worked?
<cerdg> _casey_: if you didn't get any errors, then yes
<_casey_> sweet
<_casey_> and i do that with any packages i want to install?
<Aji-Dahaka> asraniel: says it would break(install)
<cerdg> _casey_: anything that is not in the repositories
<_casey_> sweet. divx playback here i come
<cerdg> if it is, I suggest getting it from there
<Aji-Dahaka> secretly that's part of what adept/kynaptic/whatever does for you
<asraniel> Aji-Dahaka: thank you, so it is kubuntu that is broken and not just my installation
<Aji-Dahaka> asraniel: seems temporarily broken, yeah
<Aji-Dahaka> asraniel: you on dapper?
<asraniel> Aji-Dahaka: no, breezy
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, I'm on dapper and it's broken .  must be both
<asraniel> hmm.. should i fill a bug? or any devs here?
<cerdg> Aji-Dahaka:  how stable is dapper now?
<Aji-Dahaka> cerdg: I've not had a complete system crash yet ;)
<Aji-Dahaka> cerdg: adept and various application crashes, though
<cerdg> Aji-Dahaka: I'll wait for adept then...I'm a fan of wandering through and looking at packages rather than knowing specifically what i want
<LiteHedded> anymore of these type things: !ati a new ubuntu user should read? :D
<reon> hi
<mivecz> Doeas anyone  can  help me to  install a kde theme pls
<LiteHedded> is the only difference in ubuntu and kubuntu the window manager they come with?
<Aji-Dahaka> mivecz: kde-look tells you how
<Aji-Dahaka> LiteHedded: supposedly that's the big difference
<Aji-Dahaka> LiteHedded: you can use repos back and forth
<mivecz> Aji-Dahaka  idont  understand  explain me  what  are u mean
<Aji-Dahaka> mivecz: go to kde-look.org and read their how-to on installing themes
<mivecz> i dont  find it   where
<Aji-Dahaka> mivecz: http://kde-look.org/
<mivecz> nd  after
<Aji-Dahaka> mivecz: you go to a theme that you like
<Aji-Dahaka> and then you download it and read its instructions
<mivecz> ok i  think i  uDerstand:P
<LiteHedded> how do you search apt?
<mivecz> how i  extract it\/
<LiteHedded> how do you get libdvdcss?
<_casey_> type it in google
<mivecz> where  i  find  other  kde  theme  or  gnome  theme  not kde-look.org
<owner> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> from memory, libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_casey_> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/ can also get it here
<fatejudger> is anyone here using an ATI card on Dapper?
<owner> fatejudger ati drivers are completely broken with kernel 2.6.15 and xorg 6.9
<fatejudger> not the open source ones
<fatejudger> just fglrx
<owner> yes
<owner> fglrx is broken
<fatejudger> is that in Breezy too?
<owner> not in breezy
<fatejudger> that's right
<fatejudger> breezy uses .12
<owner> yes
<fatejudger> well this is just stupid
<owner> 2.6.14 works
<fatejudger> open source drivers suck
<owner> fglrx sucks too i think lol
<owner> too buggy
<fatejudger> it renders things nicely though
<owner> yes
<fatejudger> not all slow
<fatejudger> and crappily
<owner> its the fastest for 3d
<fatejudger> and I run my rez at 1920x1200
<owner> but compared to nvidia drivers...
<fatejudger> so I need most I can get out of my graphics card
<owner> they already have 2.6.15 and xorg 6.9 support
<fatejudger> yeah
<owner> ati needs to speed up their linux development
<owner> or they lose customers
<fatejudger> well when are the fglrx drivers going to support the new kernel?
<fatejudger> I'm guessing this is up to ATI
<owner> they eventually will
<fatejudger> eventually???
<fatejudger> this is bullshit
<Aji-Dahaka> the radeon driver works awesome for me on dapper
<owner> yes
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: like I said, I run at WUXGA rez (1920x1200) so I need the proprietary drivers to render everything smoothly
<owner> when i tried fglrx with 2.6.15 it caused so much instability
<owner> but there are some patches floating around
<fatejudger> X just couldn't find the module
<owner> check rage3d linux forums
<fatejudger> it isn't THAT important
<Aji-Dahaka> I run 2048x1536 so I guess I don't have the weird resolution problem, fatejudger
<Aji-Dahaka> funny that it would have problems with non 4:3s
<Aji-Dahaka> oh well, stranger things have happened
<fatejudger> I'd rather wait for the official version and use the open source one in the meantime
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: it isn't a widescreen issue
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: I use Dapper
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: it has a newer kernel
<Aji-Dahaka> okay?
<Aji-Dahaka> I am using dapper with a new kernel as well
<Aji-Dahaka> but use the open source drivers to get everything rendering smoothly
<Aji-Dahaka> so I was imagining the strange resolution was the problem
<fatejudger> you're using the "ati" driver?
<Aji-Dahaka> no, "radeon"
<owner> aji which card do you have
<fatejudger> 9600
<fatejudger> oh
<fatejudger> nm
<fatejudger> didn't see you were talking to him
<owner> lol
<fatejudger> he probably has a nicer one
<fatejudger> one that renders better even with crappier drivers
<Aji-Dahaka> owner: radeon 8500 and radeon 9600
<Aji-Dahaka> owner: (and 7500 in my lappy)
<fatejudger> the regular 9600?
<owner> aji what score do you get in glxgears
<Aji-Dahaka> the 8500 is the one on my big monitor
<owner> using dapper
<Aji-Dahaka> no idea ... I'm on my lappy, but I'll check
<fatejudger> omg, glxgears runs HORRIBLY
<owner> it does with vesa
<owner> haha
<Aji-Dahaka> umm, glxgears isn't printing out the score
<Aji-Dahaka> it's running smooth but not fast
<fatejudger> omg, I feel like beating the crap out of the ATI devels for not working fast enough
<Aji-Dahaka> (not as fast as it does for me in FreeBSD)
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: how big is your monitor?
<owner> glxgears -printfps
<owner> thats what ubuntu glxgears needs
<Aji-Dahaka> fatejudger: and yet if they'd openn source it they could sink less devels on it and get more work done
<owner> to print fps
<Aji-Dahaka> why'd they do that?
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: true, but it isn't going to happen
<Aji-Dahaka> owner: 20029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4005.789 FPS that's what it says
<Aji-Dahaka> not sure I believe it
<owner> ati says they cant open source because they have non disclosure agreements with 3rd parties
<Aji-Dahaka> fatejudger: ever wonder why?
* Aji-Dahaka often does
<owner> aji thats pretty decent
<Aji-Dahaka> non-disclosure for their drivers?!
<owner> considering you are using the open source drivers
<owner> 3d party technology used on their cards
<fatejudger> Aji-Dahaka: they'd be giving up their control and possibly certain protected secrets
<Aji-Dahaka> what kird of protected secrets does one hide in the driver?
<eightiesk> owner
<fatejudger> 3990 frames in 5.1 seconds = 785.380 FPS
<Aji-Dahaka> they can use binary blobs to hide things if they need
<owner> hi eightiesk
<Aji-Dahaka> (the way that ath does) for bits that may actually disclose a bit of the hardware
<owner> hey fate how come aji gets a much better score
<owner> arent you both using the same card
<fatejudger> I have the regular 9600
<fatejudger> I run my monitor using DVI
<fatejudger> and I run at 1920x1200
<fatejudger> on my 24 inch widescreen Dell monitor
<asraniel> wah, i cant install any devel packages! kde-devel does not work, sdl devel does not work :-( what have i done... (i reinstalled kubuntu 2 days ago!)
<fatejudger> it's fairly taxing
<LiteHedded> what do I do with the sources list it generated for me?
<Aji-Dahaka> not the same card for this one, I fear
<eightiesk> i tryed installing http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7559 and got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7722
<owner> eighties i think plastik is already included in kde theme manager
<Aji-Dahaka> this is my laptop so a radeon 7500 at 1024x
<Aji-Dahaka> eightiesk: you need a c compiler, I think
<eightiesk> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223
<eightiesk> worng link
<eightiesk> :-(
<owner> you need all the kde dev packages too
<owner> and build-essential
<Aji-Dahaka> and mostly a c compiler
<eightiesk> whats a c compliler?
<owner> do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fatejudger> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> eightiesk: gcc (debatably)
<stamen> visik7
<fatejudger> should he actually be compiling things?
<fatejudger> he hardly knows anything about it
<eightiesk> well were do i get one?
<owner> ./configure make make install is easy
<eightiesk> i no
<eightiesk> it errored
<fatejudger> owner: make install is horrible
<stamen> visik7 I tried some things
<Aji-Dahaka> eightiesk: from adept or whatever you use
<fatejudger> owner: checkinstall == goodness
<stamen> but when I try to make a test with fgl_glxgears it displays me errors
<eightiesk> i had a c compiles i needed build essentials
<eightiesk> thanks yaw
<owner> if it errors you prob need kde-dev packages
<owner> just search in synaptic
<eightiesk> i need Qt
<eightiesk> what ever that is
<owner> QT dev packages
<eightiesk> k
<asraniel> how can i unistall kde completely? i want to reinstall it completely
<fatejudger> lol. see?
<fatejudger> he doesn't even know what QT is
<fatejudger> these people should be using packages
<eightiesk> :-p
<eightiesk> this is my 5th linux day
<fatejudger> asraniel: why would you ever want to do that?
<eightiesk> bite my a$$
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, almost out of food in the house.  time for me to become a hunter-gatherer
<owner> do sudo apt-get install libqt-mt-dev
<fatejudger> eightiesk: compiling isn't a linux-only thing
<owner> i think thats the one
<eightiesk> k thanks
<cubus> join #klasa wujo
<asraniel> fatejudger: because my apt seems completely broken, i cant install and devel packages. and i blame kde 3.5 for that (and perhaps a small error i did) and i believe that removing kde and installing it again could work (i installed half of kde 3.5.1 for dapper, this could be a problem..)
<owner> sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<owner> there is another one
<cubus> join klasa_wujo
<eightiesk> thanks for helping me out all the time people.!!! some of the guros or what ever u wanna call your selfs *cough* pwn0rz LMAO
<eightiesk> whats this mean "
<eightiesk> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh since klaptop is not working, could you suggest me something for controlling the cpu in linux?
<Aji-Dahaka> that you don't ave kde-hedares, eightiesk
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cpu performances.
<owner> eighties try sudo apt-get install libq4-dev
<owner> eighties try sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Aji-Dahaka> will he need a kde-dev package as well?
* Aji-Dahaka isn't sure how kubuntu packages them
<Aji-Dahaka> (a 2-day old linux newb)
<owner> yes
<owner> sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<Aji-Dahaka> I should learn how this linux works at some point
<Aji-Dahaka> didn't figure it out completely yesterday
<stamen> how can I preinstall the drivers for ATI
<raphink> thankfully in a way Aji-Dahaka if you could figure out how linux works in one day, that would be terrible
<eightiesk> Aji-Dahaka, where is kde-headers?
<eightiesk> adept don't have them.
<Aji-Dahaka> eightiesk: where owner said, a kde-devel pack
<eightiesk> o
<eightiesk> i got it then
<eightiesk> :-)
<Aji-Dahaka> raphink: why's that?
<owner> lol
<raphink> Aji-Dahaka: because it's an operating system, not a children toy
<eightiesk> last install i did owner was ubuntu then kubuntu...
<eightiesk> i just did kubuntu this time
<Aji-Dahaka> raphink: but even with a powerful tool, I can often figure out how it works in less than a day
<eightiesk> there wasn't a full kde install option
<Aji-Dahaka> raphink: it takes me less than an hour to teach a new crane operator how to do the job
<raphink> Aji-Dahaka: I've been using linux for about 3 years, I'm an advanced user and dev, yet I woulnd't say I've figured it out completely ;)
<owner> aji you teach crane operators?
<Aji-Dahaka> owner: occasionally
<owner> eighties because the kubuntu-desktop leaves out a lot of kde apps
<Aji-Dahaka> owner: a bit of a side job
<Aji-Dahaka> mostly I study things
<owner> but then again we dont need 5 media player in kde lol
<Aji-Dahaka> doesn't it come with 5 in kubuntu?
<owner> it doesnt come with juk
<owner> but it can be installed
<owner> kubuntu just comes with kaffeine
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, it also misses noatun
<Aji-Dahaka> kaffeine and amarok I seem t
<Aji-Dahaka> o have
<raphink> and amarok iirc
<raphink> noatun is a pain
<owner> juk, noatun are obsolete
<Aji-Dahaka> I actually kinda prefer kmplayer to kaffeine
<Aji-Dahaka> juk isn't obsolete, imho
<owner> kmplayer is good
<eightiesk> lol i use winamp :-p
<eightiesk> wine of coarse.
<Aji-Dahaka> bleh, winapmp ...
<owner> there is an alpha linux version out
<Aji-Dahaka> no kio-slaves in winamp
<visik7> winamp ... omg
<eightiesk> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> without kio-slaves, I'd be at a loss
<visik7> never seen a port from windows to linux with good results
<owner> people already like nero for linux
<owner> even though it has less features than k3b
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: but there is definitely software that runs great on both
<visik7> nero and winamp are only 2 example
<Aji-Dahaka> (usually made for both from the get-go)
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,some program is blocking alsa ,how can i find out wich?
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: yes that is developed under linux and then ported to windows
<visik7> :)
<owner> djdark, alsa can usually mix sounds
<Aji-Dahaka> DjDarkPingvin: fstat /dev/dsp ?
<owner> but oss ties up sound
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: which is vlc?
<Aji-Dahaka> bah ... kuake works but doesn't have multiple tabs ... wonder how to get yakuake wokirg
<DjDarkPingvin> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ fstat /dev/dsp
<DjDarkPingvin> bash: fstat: command not found
<Aji-Dahaka> working*
<owner> not all sound apps use dev/dsp
<owner> only oss apps
<Aji-Dahaka> oops :(
<Aji-Dahaka> (back to me being a linux newb)
<DjDarkPingvin> yes but i wanna know whay program is messing with my sound
<Aji-Dahaka> sorry, dj ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i see the current cpu speed?
<owner> djdarkpingvin, try sudo killall -9 artsd
<Aji-Dahaka> owner probably knows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> from terminal?
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: what's wrong with yakuake?
<Aji-Dahaka> Tallia1Kubuntu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: can't figure out how to "activate" it
<visik7> press F12 or rebind it
<DjDarkPingvin> no owner doesn`t work
<owner> djdarkpingvin, try sudo killall -9 esd
<DjDarkPingvin> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ sudo killall -9 esd
<DjDarkPingvin> esd: no process killed
<owner> yes esd is the gnome sound daemon but you never know..
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: there it is, thanks
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: kuake was taking over the keybinding ...
<eightiesk> ant there an extra skin pkg?
<eightiesk> aint*
<DjDarkPingvin> owner: what next?
<Aji-Dahaka> eightiesk: kdeartwork?
<owner> djdark which sound app do you use to play music?
<DjDarkPingvin> xmms
<owner> have you tried going into xmms options
<owner> and selecting output alsa
<DjDarkPingvin> it`s already selected
<eightiesk> Aji-Dahaka, ya that skin errored again lol
<eightiesk> i'ma just look for something else
<owner> are you using dapper djdark?
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: btw when u start yakuake a balloon in on the upleft corner of the screen appears and tell u what to do to activate yakuake
<DjDarkPingvin> no owner using breezy with kde 3.5
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: sure enough, but as I had kuake running, it was a lie :p
<owner> djdark run alsamixer in terminal
<owner> and make sure nothing is muted
<owner> press m to unmute
<owner> if it has mm, its muted
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, there ... all rebound
<Aji-Dahaka> yakuake on f11, kuake on f12
<DjDarkPingvin> owner: nothing is muted ,tha`s not the problem ,i get error msg from xmms
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: why 2 ?
<Aji-Dahaka> now I'll be able to decide which I like better or if I just want one :)
<visik7> it's quite useless
<owner> djdark did you try it
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: deciding which I like better
<Aji-Dahaka> though yakuake is certainly winning out so far
<visik7> :)
<DjDarkPingvin> owner: i can`t unmute anything coz theres nothing muted
<Aji-Dahaka> it seems yakuake crashes X sometimes (X bug, I imagine)
<owner> djdark which error do you get from xmms
<DjDarkPingvin> xmms says that i can`t open the audio
<owner> does oss output work?
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: I use yakuake a lot never got any crash
<DjDarkPingvin> yes owner
<owner> thats weird
<DjDarkPingvin> it worx with oss but i dont wanna use oss
<visik7> DjDarkPingvin: use artsdsp
<owner> yeah oss ties up the sound card
<owner> artdsp is good too
<DjDarkPingvin> artdsp?
<owner> arts
<DjDarkPingvin> is it like alsa?
<owner> yes
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: shadows on or off
<owner> its the kde sound daemon
<Aji-Dahaka> visik7: seemed that shadows did it for me
<owner> but it works pretty good with alsa
<visik7> Aji-Dahaka: on
<Aji-Dahaka> huh ...
<Aji-Dahaka> alright, guess I'll roll with it.  thanks, visik7
<DjDarkPingvin> ok owner but how do i install and select it for everything that uses sound?
<owner> you can use it with apps that let you chose it as sound output
<DjDarkPingvin> xmms?
<DjDarkPingvin> cedega?
<owner> do sudo apt-get install xmms-arts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i execute a command that requires root privileges without being root?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have my klaptop broken
<DjDarkPingvin> Tallia1Kubuntu: sudo command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i'd like to have a double icon with two speed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nono
<robotgeek_work> !kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu is, like, :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never want to insert the passworkd
<DjDarkPingvin> hmmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like reboot, i can execute it without being root
<DjDarkPingvin> but your user to the admin group maybe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<robotgeek_work> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm, read "man sudo" maybe for adding commands which can be executed without root permissions
<owner> tallial you could edit sudoers
<owner> to make it never ask for a sudo password
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for a particular command right?
<owner> i think that can be done
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'll try to see
<owner> http://www.aplawrence.com/Basics/sudo.html
<DjDarkPingvin> owner: xmms doesn`t work with artsd
<DjDarkPingvin> man these sound systems realy give me hell
<robotgeek_work> Tallia1Kubuntu: man sudoers , it has details
<owner> djdarkman you could do what i did
* robotgeek_work needs to get back to work, later
<owner> i downloaded and compiled latest alsa from alsa website
<DjDarkPingvin> and what did you do?
<owner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HdaIntelSoundHowto
<owner> using that guide
<owner> not sure which card you have but its a similar procedure
<DjDarkPingvin> hmmm ,and do you have problems now?
<owner> alsa works perfectly
<owner> no skipping or lag
<owner> the best thing is that now i have alsaconf
<owner> which ubuntu devs removed
<DjDarkPingvin> and what do i do if i mess up alsa
<DjDarkPingvin> ?
<owner> it shouldnt mess up
<owner> imho
<DjDarkPingvin> i have 2 soundcards
<owner> does alsa work in either of them
<DjDarkPingvin> yes ,now it worx ,i hope it will work after i complie the source
<owner> how did you get it to work?
<owner> btw you might need to install ncurses dev packages
<owner> to compile one of the alsa packages
<owner> brb
<Aji-Dahaka> kubuntu doesn't seem to play nice with my pre-built kde config
<Aji-Dahaka> wonder why :(
<Aji-Dahaka> and KDEROOTHOME is getting set somewhere inappropriately (to $HOME)
<Aji-Dahaka> and windows key isn't working ...
<Aji-Dahaka> funny the problmes that exist
<Skrot> What's the default dir for KDE application data in kubuntu (e.g konversation scripts)?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Hobbsee> Skrot: ~/.kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> could anybody explain me this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/IswnYd73.html
<Skrot> Hobbsee: There's another one too?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i edited sudoers but i still can't execute the program.. :(
<Skrot> Hobbsee: Where files installed with the program is put
<Hobbsee> Skrot: use locate programname
<Hobbsee> in a terminal
<Skrot> thanks, it's /usr/share/apps/ by the way.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody can take a look to that?
<Hobbsee> Skrot: ah, right
<mivecz> hello
<mivecz> :)
<mivecz> Does anyone know  i  try to  open  the  login setup screen is loading but  after disappear why?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crash during loading ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> analyze the log
<mivecz> from where
<robotgeek> mivecz: does your screen blank (turn black) or just remains blue
<mivecz> remain
<robotgeek> hmm. try looking at ~/.xsession-errors
<mivecz> where  i find  these
<robotgeek> mivecz: sorry, /home/yourname/.xsession-errors
<Aji-Dahaka> why would a windows key be registered wrong in kubuntu?  It shows Win when I hold it down, but Alt when I releas it
<Aji-Dahaka> and it doesn't work with any of the things bound to Win+foo
<hussam> Aji-Dahaka: I'm gonna upgrade in 5 hours to dapper
<Hobbsee> hussam: fun
<Jrwa> hi there!
<Jrwa> anyone using dapper already?
<Hobbsee> Jrwa: yes, some people
<Jrwa> I think there's a problem with the mysql package, something about the socket or so
<robotgeek_work> Jrwa: search for a bug on malone. if there is one unconfirmed, add your information to it. if you can't find one, file a new bug :)
<Jrwa> I've found some people with the same problem but nothing to see with dapper. The common solution is not working for me! (ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2))
<Jrwa> robotgeek_work, I see ^^
<robotgeek_work> Jrwa: it's highly unlikely that people here will be able to help you with Dapper Mysql, it's prone to breakage :)
<Jrwa> that's what I wanted to hear in fact, I wasn't sure wether it was my fault or not!
<robotgeek_work> Jrwa: you may not be able to find out if it's your fault or not. Feel free to blame it on dapper, lol
<Jrwa> hehe, well it just stopped working one day, so I guess I've got the right ;)
<mivecz> where i loook  about  errors
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: /home/username/.xsession-errors
<mivecz> i cant find it
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: ctrl + alt + F1
<robotgeek_work> and ctrl + alt + f7 to switch back
<mivecz> and  after
<mivecz> ctrl alt f7 not make ntg
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: login, and look at what errors you are getting, and make a note of them.
<mivecz> i  put  ctrl alt f1
<robotgeek_work> or better yet, "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" after you login, there
<mivecz> i login
<mivecz> now  what/
<robotgeek_work> is there no file called .xsession-errors?
<robotgeek_work> how long have you been using kde?
<robotgeek_work> mv .kde .kde-backup
<robotgeek_work> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<robotgeek_work> and login
<mivecz> i use  GNOME
<mivecz> :P
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: why are you asking in #kubuntu then?
<robotgeek_work> *sigh*
<robotgeek_work> rm -rf .ICE_authority
<mivecz> because  and  kubuntu and  gnome is  the same  error
<mivecz> sorry
<mivecz> kde and  gnome
<robotgeek_work> hmm, okay. same error in kde and gnome?
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: sorry for shouting, too much work.
<mivecz> :P
<mivecz> i think is  time to  format  ubuntu
<mivecz> :P
<robotgeek_work> anyways, you might try asking in #ubuntu also. but is there a file .xsession-errors
<mivecz> and  reinstal it
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: ah, no . don't do that
<mivecz> in ubuntu  no onw  help me now:PP
<robotgeek_work> reformat and install is not the best solution on linux. it works well in windows only :)
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: you need to explain slightly better, i am not able to get an idea of where the problem is.
<mivecz> i want to change  the  login  screen ok
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: change the theme or the login manager?
<mivecz> i try to  start  the  login scrren setup is start is  tell me t give  a  pass  i give as  before   but  after little  is close
<mivecz> ok
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: okay. and you trying to login into gnome/kde does not help?
<mivecz> i cnage  theme nothing
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: you can probably find ppl who speak your local language too, if you are not comfortable with english
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and select kdm (if you are using gdm) or gdm if you are using kdm
<mivecz> can  i  set  the  gnome or  kde  manager  as  the  1st time i  use/
<mivecz> ?
<robotgeek_work> then try again
<Aji-Dahaka> bah, this windows key not working thing is really a pain
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: try kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<mivecz> must be  root  to  write that?
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: yes, sudo
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: X_kb options -> Alt/win behaviour
* Aji-Dahaka looks
<mivecz> a for  reinstall
<mivecz> :P
<tictric> hi folks, anybody knows what happened to resolv.conf in dapper? A dns-nameservers entry in interfaces doesn't seem to have effect either.
<Aji-Dahaka> robotgeek_work: this is a bit weird ... but the xkb options box is blank
<tictric> So the machine takes the nameserver it gets from the router but not the local one I want
<mivecz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  work  gmd said not installed
<Aji-Dahaka> (the same with keyboard layouts)
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: it might be somewhere there, i am on dapper, so i am not sure if they changed it
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: then you don't have gdm installed.
<Aji-Dahaka> robotgeek_work: I mean the option is there and all, but the box in the dialogue is completely blank
<Aji-Dahaka> robotgeek_work: I'm also on dapper *blush*
<mivecz> gmd=gnome ?
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: *gdm*
<Aji-Dahaka> wonder if something installed wrong
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: hmm, i get that. i havent updated since yesterday, however :)
<mivecz> oups
<mivecz> ok
<mivecz>  Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<mivecz> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Aji-Dahaka> robotgeek_work: mine was the same yesterday and today :)
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<AudioMove> anyone know where i can get a linux driver for the lexmark p707 printer?
<Aji-Dahaka> looked in that very spot and thought it a bit weird
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: keyboard layout is empty? hmm, you need to file a bug, i think :)
<robotgeek_work> this is not kde-3.5.1, right?
<Aji-Dahaka> where do kubuntu bugs go?
<robotgeek_work> !malone
<ubotu> malone is, like, totally, To search for or enter a bug on ubuntu visit https://launchpad.net/malone/
<Aji-Dahaka> (2 days old on this linux thing)
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, excellent
<Aji-Dahaka> thanks :)
<tictric> oh, seems to work a bit slow today. It's working like it should :-)
* Aji-Dahaka creates one of these fashionable new accounts
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: get one, edit the wiki too, with the same account :)
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh.  added benefits :)
<Aji-Dahaka> ah ... and cookies aren't working for me :p
<mivecz> now man work:)
<mivecz> can u tell me  the command  to save it
<mivecz> again
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: glad to help
<robotgeek_work> mivecz: it's already saved. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Aji-Dahaka> funny not being able to report a bug due to lack of cookies :)
<robotgeek_work> if it was a bug about cookies, that would be fun, lol
<Aji-Dahaka> the second one is ...
<Aji-Dahaka> when I try to access the cookies menu, I get "information lookup failure"
<Aji-Dahaka> I can't actually enable cookies, and am unsure why :p
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: konq?
<Aji-Dahaka> yup
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: install epiphany or something, and file it :)
<robotgeek_work> and file one for the cookies too, lol :)
<Aji-Dahaka> I guess
<robotgeek_work> Aji-Dahaka: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems check here too :)
<pablet> hello I have a problem with kde 3.5
* hussam still needs 4 hours left till upgrade to dapper
<pablet> when I plug in a pendrive, i can't see the info meta tag, and I was not having this problem under kde 3.4.3....?
<pablet> anyone can help me please?
<bruz> stop
<hDp`> cherche adresse mail poubelle pour inscription fake
<robotgeek_work> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<asraniel> hello. is it just me or is kde 3.5.1 fr breezy completely broken? i installed kubuntu the second time in 2 days, and now apt is broken again.
<robotgeek_work> kde3.5.1 is for dapper?
<asraniel> robotgeek_work: there is also a breezy rep
<robotgeek_work> ah okay, i have no clue.
<asraniel> does anyone know how i can downgrade kde from 3.5.1 to 3.4.3?
<knubbe> 3.5.0 works nice. except for that i always have to tell it to shutdown twice :-)
<asraniel> knubbe: yes, i try to get back to 3.5.0, 3.5.1 does not work at all (well, perhaps it does, but it does not install correctly)
<neosc> Hello all.. jsut got the latest release of kubuntu..
<neosc> the iso is 640-odd mb
<Xemanth^^> yes?
<Xemanth^^> odd ?
<neosc> yet nero says it needs 788 mb to burn it
<neosc> asking 4 overburn
<Xemanth^^> maybe your iso is somehow corrupt
<neosc> so? no.. i got it frm a mag dvd
<neosc> Magazine DVD'
<neosc> i could open it in WinRAR.. no errors reported
<neosc> anybody?
<weedar> Does anyone have any experience in getting usb microhpone to work under kubuntu?
<neosc> Why does nero need 788 mb for a 640 mb iso.. is this the cooect kubuntu.. can isos be compressed?
<ccc_> neosc: i would get the iso from kubuntu.org instead, there are both torrents and http/ftp downloads
<ccc_> neosc: and yes, the iso fits on a single cd
<neosc> well that would take hours
<neosc> which buring soft did u use
<neosc> nero/
<muzzle> I need to enable universe update thingy. How do I do that with Kubuntu?
<ccc_> i used k3b
<neosc> cool .. that a windows one?
<ccc_> muzzle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ccc_> neosc: no, linux
<muzzle> thanks
<tictric> neosc: cant you just run that thing from dvd?
<muzzle> argh
<neosc> its an iso in a folder called linux..
<neosc> can i do that?
<muzzle> I saw that yesterday. Didn't help me. I can't find that synaptic package manager...
<ccc_> muzzle: read at the bottom
<tictric> neosc: very userfriendly :-)
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<neosc> @trictric : hmmm??
<tictric> neosc: burn that image on a dvd instead?
<neosc> all i have is this 700mb CD-RW
<muzzle> ehm
<neosc> and i want to try th distro today
<muzzle> It says only to enable those which has universe in the components field, but it shows also the main restricted ones..... What to do? hehe
<tictric> neosc: that seems to little for what nero wants to burn. You could get up and move to a shop where you could get a different magazine with a dezent kubuntu image on it?
<ccc_> neosc: you sure nero is correctly configured? either it's not, or there's something wrong with the iso you got
<tictric> neosc: you could have a look inside that image with
<tictric> hangon
<ccc_> muzzle: you can enable those too
<tictric> neosc: http://www.softonic.de/ie/19531
<muzzle> I just enabled the universe first
<muzzle> then I'll try and see if I can find what I'm looking for
<tictric> neosc: now you can just open that image like a folder and extract from it whatever you want
<tictric> neosc: but that could be tricky for I don't know what they packed into that image
<muzzle> how do I search for packages?
<muzzle> sudo apt-get install emacs
<muzzle> it couldn't find it
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: emacs-21, apt-cache search emacs
<neosc> TY tic
<muzzle> thanks
<muzzle> robotgeek_work: but how did you know? I'm new to this. I wanna learn :D Gotta find out where to look those things up.
<neosc> for reference tho.. i found a very good pack..
<neosc> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: a good place would be the wiki pages
<muzzle> ok
<muzzle> so now when I do that search like 50 lines comes
<muzzle> maybe 200, hehe
<muzzle> all kinda stuff
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: then you do apt-cache search emacs | less
<darwin_> hi all
<robotgeek_work> hi darwin_
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: or you use adept :)
<muzzle> emacs21-nox I guess is the one
<muzzle> it doesn't support X. What is X?
<darwin_> does anybody here know how to pipe Firefox's sound output to aRts?
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: x is the grapical server
<muzzle> so I don't need that?
<muzzle> I'm totally new with linux
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: unless u are comfotrable with the console, no.
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: i meant, you need X :)
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: sudo apt-get install emacs21
<ludo> Darwin, did you tried to launch "artsdsp firefox" instead of just "firefox" ?
<darwin_> it doesn't work...
<muzzle> That gives me some error
<muzzle> robotgeek_work: The line you just pasted.
<muzzle> or wrote ;)
<darwin_> i already tried modifying the shell script to launch the firefox-bin binary
<muzzle> something about the package isn't available
<darwin_> from just firefox-bin -> artsdsp firefox-bin
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: okay, one sec
<darwin_> i was just wondering.. what's muzzle's problem?
<darwin_> i don't know since I just got here.
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: impossible, it's in repos. you are using 5.10 ?
<robotgeek_work> darwin_: he wants to install emacs
<muzzle> repos?
<darwin_> oh..
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: repositories
<muzzle> I'm not sure which version I'm using.
<muzzle> Hand on
<muzzle> hang*
<robotgeek_work> ubotu: tell muzzle about repos
<darwin_> it's in the repos right?
<robotgeek_work> yeah, in main actually
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: cat /etc/issue
<muzzle> sorry?
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: if you want a editor recommendation,  may i recommend vim instead :)
<muzzle> I need emacs....
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: check your Personal Messages, ubotu the bot must have /msged you
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: heh, okay. we'll get emacs installed
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: why don't you try using adept?
<muzzle> I just need it for school. Not sure if I'll use it.
<muzzle> adept?
<muzzle> I did
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: it should be in there
<muzzle> yes and I did the search
<ccc_> muzzle: did you update after you enabled universe?
<muzzle> and found it
<ccc_> oh ok
<muzzle> yes I did
<darwin_> muzzle: did you enable all repos?
<muzzle> probably not
<muzzle> I should just enable ALL?
<darwin_> yup
<sweet_kate> hello: i switched my printer on after having booted up my pc, and maybe it has not loaded modules for printer, in fact i can't print !!how can i "load" my printer?
<neosc> am recording now...
<muzzle> oh ok
<neosc> hope to see oyu all in gaim linux :)
<neosc> kubuntu does have gaim right?
<robotgeek_work> sweet_kate: i don't know anything about printing, sorry. take a look at www.linuxprinting.org
<darwin_> neosc: yup.. it's in the repos
<neosc> gr8...
<robotgeek_work> neosc: nope, kopete is the default client
<robotgeek_work> neosc: you can install gaim though
<darwin_> but you could install and use gaim
<neosc> i got net .. broadband thru ethernet... hope kubuntu recognises it automatically
<darwin_> if it
<neosc> i'd have to config the ip ports right?
<darwin_> neosc: if it's via ethernet, then it should work..
<darwin_> neosc: as long as your interfaces are properly configured
<muzzle> okay I tried using adept now. I still get an error downloading. I enabled everything
<darwin_> muzzle: what's the error?
<muzzle> Adept just prompt me when I'm trying to load it with a box:" There was an error doing download" or something like that
<neosc> could someone tell me more about kubuntu.. as in the default file system.. winamp equivalent.. divx capabilities...
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: you probably don't have your internet configured
<muzzle> ehm
<muzzle> I can talk here and I've downloaded other packages...
<robotgeek_work> neosc, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: duh
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: can we do this via the Konsole
<darwin_> may you please try: sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek_work> that way you can paste your errors to the pastebin (see /topic)
<darwin_> then just paste the error/s here
<robotgeek_work> yeah, do that
<muzzle> I just did, but I'll do the update again :D
<robotgeek_work> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<muzzle> taking some minutes, hehe
<neosc> oh 99% done!!.. last ques.. kubuntu has gub for loader right?
<neosc> grub*
<darwin_> neosc: yes, it's the default
<brandon> i have an ntfs part. mounted but it seems that only root can access it. How can i access it as my user so that i can play from this part?
<robotgeek_work> yeah, grub on intel/amd64 machines
<robotgeek_work> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<muzzle> update done, again
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: type "apt-cache show emacs21"
<neosc> ty
<muzzle> done
<robotgeek_work> did it say package not found?
<muzzle> Description: The GNU Emacs editor
<muzzle> yes
<robotgeek_work> sudo apt-get install emacs21
<darwin_> /dev/sda1       /media/C        ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<robotgeek_work> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<muzzle> wow
<muzzle> now it's working
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: yay
<muzzle> :D
<muzzle> Thanks
<muzzle> A lot :D
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: select tutorial from help menu, and you'll be on your way :)
<robotgeek_work> in emacs, that is
<muzzle> Not sure what I did wrong though. I could find it when I did the search before as well.
<muzzle> thanks
<brosioz> azureus isn't in repository ???
<robotgeek_work> !azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<muzzle> so this being open source and all I can just see the code of all programs? But I have to download the source first and recompile the new version if I edit them?
<robotgeek_work> muzzle: yes
<muzzle> that's so cool
<robotgeek_work> ubotu: tell muzzle about compile
<muzzle> thanks again I'll just read that :D
<murr> i have a ATI Radeon 9600 card. should i use the "ati" or the "radeon" driver with it? (and no, i'm not going to use the proprietary driver now)
<muzzle> if I need some emulator which one should I use? It's for programs written with the win32 api
<muzzle> wine I guess
<ccc_> muzzle: yes, try wine
<sweet_kate> how can i show files on desktop in Xubuntu?
<Ayiden> Okay, question... is it safe to have automake 1.6 AND 1.9 installed at the same time?
<McScruff> i have :)
<McScruff> not sure if its safe tho
<Ayiden> and things compile okay
<Ayiden> ah
<McScruff> yep
<McScruff> i had version 1.9 but something i compiled needed 1.6
<Ayiden> because if it is safe then what automakes arnt... yeah I need both *(lol)
<Ayiden> 1.9 for pspsdk and 1.6 for a few other things on my system
<McScruff> :P
<McScruff> i do all my DS stuff inside windows :(
<McScruff> on vmware :)
<sweet_kate> how can i show files on desktop in Xubuntu?
<Ayiden> I do some on windows with cygwin
<McScruff> i only use windows because it has the emulators to test
<muzzle> ccc_:  so when I search for wine a lot comes again. How on earth should I know which one to download? hehe
<Ayiden> yeah I use windows too. Its not "bad" per say to use windows though *(lol) it DOES support more its just unstable with explorer... which is practically impossible to remove and if you do many things wont run
<McScruff> well great thing about a virtual machine, if it goes tits up you just restore it to the image before
<brandon> thank you, i'm now able to read ntfs was my user now, not only root.
<ccc_> sweet_kate: get fbdesk, i think?
<ccc_> muzzle: just do: sudo apt-get install wine
<Ayiden> McScruff: yeah I know I have cygwin backed up... problem though I installed cygwin and had to add it into the environment variable section and now Gaim on windows wont work : (
<McScruff> :(
<Ayiden> I think its gtk messing up somehow
<Ayiden> cant figure it out
<muzzle> ccc_:  thanks
<Ayiden> gaim is the best... aim has to many adds and gaim is going to support video pretty soon
<Ayiden> and it has easiest IRC client I know of
<Ayiden> :)
<McScruff> i use gaim for msn , but im thinking of retrying amsn
<McScruff> kopete was too buggy when recieving files
<Ayiden> yeah its alright though the group that works on gaim is dedicated to gaim while kopete is part of kde and they have alot more to work on
<Ayiden> kde 3.5 is very nice though I have found very few bugs 3.5 is the best yet
<brandon> does araroK not play mp3s from NTFS?
<brandon> *amaroK, sorry
<ccc_> brandon: yes it does
<brandon> b/c i've built my collection and what not. It added my files and playlists just fine. But i won't play them.
<brandon> it just runs through them and says "Play list finished" without playing anything.
<vge> brandon: you have mp3 codecs installed?
<brandon> prolly not, should i search adept?
<brandon> this is installed: au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile
<brandon> maybe i should install mpeglib? mp3 and mpeg I audio and video library
<blackflag> hello all :)
<blackflag> I want to setup webmin with virtualmin  and have problems there
<blackflag> when I want use virtualmin it checks the configuration
<NeoSc> oh crap guys!!!
<NeoSc> kubuntu screwed up
<NeoSc> i had win 200 on c.... and Xp on D
<blackflag> and says that my post fix configuration is not okay:
<NeoSc> i  can load 200 fine..
<NeoSc> but my xp is gone...
<eightiesk> hello alol
<NeoSc> says hal.dll corupted or missing
<eightiesk> how do i make azureus open torrents by just using open in firefox?
<NeoSc> tictric??
<blackflag> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/527423
<eightiesk> NeoSc, what type of computer do you have?
<tictric> NeoSc: yep?
<NeoSc> p4 2.66 512 mb
<NeoSc> NeoSc: oh crap guys!!!
<NeoSc> (21:41:28) NeoSc: kubuntu screwed up
<NeoSc> (21:41:42) NeoSc: i had win 200 on c.... and Xp on D
<NeoSc> (21:41:44) blackflag: and says that my post fix configuration is not okay:
<NeoSc> (21:41:53) NeoSc: i  can load 200 fine..
<NeoSc> (21:41:58) NeoSc: but my xp is gone...
<NeoSc> i googled the prod.. it says i'll have to amnually edit boot.ini
<blackflag> can someone help with that issue?
<tictric> NeoSc: you got a backup of course?
<blackflag> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/527423
<NeoSc> of what?
<NeoSc> no..
<NeoSc> i can still load win 200 tho
<tictric> so and you did install kubuntu then?
<NeoSc> yes..
<NeoSc> its working fine..
<tictric> and it works?
<NeoSc> but my XP is screwed
<tictric> ah, cool
<tictric> what does the term _screwed_ describe exactly?
<eightiesk> NeoSc, i asked what kinda computer do you have?
<tictric> is the partition still there?
<eightiesk> but just ignore me
<NeoSc> yes..
<eightiesk> not like i'm ms Cert.
<eightiesk> :-X
<NeoSc> i can see it frm win 2000
<NeoSc>  even the file hal.dll is present..
<NeoSc> @eight.. as in..
<eightiesk> who made your pc?
<NeoSc> u mean specs?
<NeoSc> assembld
<tictric> now, who says hal.dll was missing?
<NeoSc> the loadeer...
<NeoSc> when i select XP
<NeoSc> it says hal.dll may be missing or damaged
<eightiesk> do u have a oem disk or full xp disk?
<eightiesk> or are u a pirate
<eightiesk> lol
<NeoSc> yes..
<tictric> and before your installation of kubuntu that was working fine and you didn't do anything to your xp? Strange
<NeoSc> i have an prof XP disc
<eightiesk> which one?
<NeoSc> professional sp2
<eightiesk> is it oem or normal?
<NeoSc> hmm... one sec
<eightiesk> oem would be like dell issued.
<NeoSc> its clearly printed...
<NeoSc> not for retail or oem distribution
<tictric> NeoSc: then you may try to repair your installation with the xp disk but you'll need some sort of live-cd to get back to your kubuntu installation after that
<NeoSc> oh..
<NeoSc> i do have kububtu installation disc
<tictric> because the xp repair stuff might overwrite the master boot record
<NeoSc> just burnt it
<tictric> but you can't boot from it
<NeoSc> oh...
<NeoSc> i dont mind losing kubuntu for now
<NeoSc> as long as my xp and win 200 are safe
<tictric> NeoSc: I'd see it the other way round :-)
<tictric> NeoSc: but wait a mom
<tictric> chuck your winxp into your drive
<NeoSc> ok
<tictric> get into recovery console
<tictric> type
<tictric> expand (cd-rom)i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32
<NeoSc> i have 4 options
<NeoSc> install, learn more, perform additional tasks, check sys compatibility
<tictric> sorry, meant
<NeoSc> i'm running win 2000 right now
<tictric> no you'll need to boot from the install cd
<NeoSc> oh.. i cant chat then!
<NeoSc> tell me what i've to do
<NeoSc> i'll write it down'
<tictric> but that's no kubuntu problem and I'd check out what to do first hand carefully
<NeoSc> ok.. i kinda did...
<NeoSc> it said this problem is common on pcs with dual windows..
<NeoSc> i'it says i've to edit the boot.ini file on C:
<tictric> yep :-) it's a windows problem
<NeoSc> i jsut dont get what to change to what
<NeoSc> here :
<NeoSc> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:XwszZfoQJr0J:wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Install_On_A_Partition_Simple_And_Accurate+hal.dll+kubuntu&hl=en&gl=in&ct=clnk&cd=5
<tictric> or you first try just ~# bootcfg /rebuild
<tictric> from that recovery console first and see if that helps
<NeoSc> ok
<NeoSc> * In your BIOS set CD-ROM as 1st Boot Device.    * Insert your Windows XP Setup CD, to boot from CD.    * After the initial loading of drivers is over, on     * the Welcome to Setup Screen with 3 options; Press R key, to "Repair XP installation using Recovery Console".      On the next screen you will be asked to choose your Windows installation, choose the one that is causing the problem by typing      the number beside it.    * You will be prompted for Admi
<NeoSc> but that ould crap up kubuntu
<NeoSc> is there anyway i can save it :)
<ep> Maybe, eventually I'll get around to trying em all.  I I need to do IM, ICQ unfortunely (I'd prefer jabber)  Can someone recommend a IM client?  I like x-chat for ICQ, though normally I prefer QT based stuff.
<NeoSc> ok.. off to my repair..
<tictric> NeoSc: you'd need to just boot from some live distribution and fix the grub loader.
<tictric> That's all
<NeoSc> c u on the other side :)
<NeoSc> i do have knoppix live..
<tictric> have fun
<NeoSc> would that do?
<tictric> yes that would
<NeoSc> gr8...
<NeoSc> i'll b back
<NeoSc> thanks tictric
<yafoot> hey
<yafoot> where can I - as a non-(k)ubuntu-user - get this lovely kubuntu mouse theme?
<ep> I guess I should start with gaim?
<eightiesk> run ur win xp cd
<eightiesk> press r
<tictric> ep: what about kopete?
<eightiesk> kpete sucks
<eightiesk> i heart gaim.
<tictric> ah, I don't actually use im
<ep> eightiesk says it sucks:)
<tictric> ep: I'd try to find what I like. Even if it sucks :-)
<eightiesk> ive had gaim since its first windows relase.
<yafoot> or, how is the mouse theme used by kubuntu called?
<eightiesk> go to adept.
<eightiesk> and gaim has alot of plugins
<Jaymac> kopete does the job
<Jaymac> i prefer gaim myself
<eightiesk> kopete does do chatrooms.
<eightiesk> btw
<eightiesk> kopete "doesn't" do chatrooms.
<eightiesk> typo
<eightiesk> but btw
<eightiesk> suse and fc4 have gaim is a aim program for gnome
<eightiesk> LMAO
<eightiesk> when it has all ims
<slow-motion> bbl
<underdog> ep: as underdog I find that kopete works fine for irc too. But I like konversation better :-)
<tictric> so I'm continuing with konversation :-)
<Jaymac> i use xchat :)
<tictric> many mothers have beautiful daughters
<underdog> this daughter here is not so bad as eightiesk actually thinks I'd say. Now I go and look for  still another nick and gaim :-)
<eightiesk> i dunno
<neosc> Hello!!
<neosc> it worked
<neosc> Heck my good luck---- Grub is still present :)
<neosc> tic?
<tictric> neosc: everything? kubuntu still there?
<neosc> well grub still is..
<neosc> os kububtu too..
<murr> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sweet_kate> how do i remove completely xfce4??
<greyhound> aahhh, gaim even makes sounds :-)
<tictric> ep: I'd say they suck about the same, all of them :-)
<neosc> hey grey..
<neosc> u know why the gaim icon blinks in my taskbar...
<neosc> has been doing that for some time now
<greyhound> well, I'm actually tictric and just started a detour through all available IM apps :-)
<ep> t that's what I was kind of figuring tictric.  I do like x-chat for irc btw.
<Nirvana> Hey all, anyone know what channel I would join to ask how to make a "secret" gpg key, it's for building a package
<neosc> Hmm
<greyhound> x-chat, oh another beautiful daughter :-) I'm going to be young again :-)
<greyhound> But currently I'm in love with konversation, though that might change some time soon :-)
<greyhound> now, greyhound leaves gaim
<`Nomad> Nirvana: you mean to generate a key and then encrypt things?
<Nirvana> yes
<`Nomad> man gpg, it's all there I believe
<`Nomad> gpg --gen-key
<`Nomad> Does anyone know of a video screen capture utility for linux?  Camtasia style
<neosc> ow.. one more thing.. during my kububntu install it asked me for my user name and pass..
<neosc> never for the root pass..
<neosc> how do i access root
<laga> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eightiesk> sudo!
<eightiesk> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<underdog> you don't use a root account with kubuntu
<underdog> if you can help it
<neosc> oh
<eightiesk> unless your in recovery.
<neosc> what if i need to make changes..
<`Nomad> alcoholic?
<`Nomad> hehe
<neosc> like i want to set up  ethernet card details to setup my net conexin
<tictric> you use the sudo command
<tictric> you can change into a superuser shell by typing ~# sudo -i
<neosc> ok.. ..
<neosc> cud u gimme the exact location where i can enter the following..ip address.. subnet mask.. default gateway.. dns server
<neosc> these ought to set the conexion up
<tictric> neosc: /etc/networking/interfaces
<vega->  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<llanitec> I tried to install lincvs into kubuntu, depency problems, runs OK under Debian stable
<Nirvana> OK, after reading it, I'm not sure I understand. The usage is gpg [options (in this case --gen-key)]  [filename] . What is the filename I put in? Is it the gpg key file? Or is it the file I want to make the gpg key for. I don't really know much about encryption...
<eieiyo> what does it mean when a program says it needs kernel sources? do i just do the command apt-get install kernel-sources ?
<neosc> Ty.. will do
<tictric> vega-: but in dapper you'll find that you shouldn't edit resolv.conf any longer
<neosc> oh..
<tictric> Haven't figured out yet what that's all about, though
<vega-> haven't used dapper, but why not? sounds strange
<neosc> do i have to edit some files here manually.... or is there a sweet little GUI
<vega-> sure there is a gui, just browse the menus..
<tictric> neosc: I'd get used to do it manually because then you'll get to know what it is all about
<neosc> yes...
<Stele> er, i'd stick with the gui
<Stele> if you don't know what you're doing
<neosc> hmm..
<Stele> my 2c
<tictric> so many beautiful daughters again :-)
<neosc> its under menu.system> ??
<tictric> system settings
<tictric> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<neosc> alright..
<tictric> vega-: that's what you find in resolv.conf by now
<vega-> hmm
<neosc> ok.. so i logoff and on.. and my net is set?
<vega-> sounds really stupid if you have a static ip and dns
<tictric> neosc: sudo /etc/init.de/networking restart
<tictric> vega-: you put them in interfaces
<vega-> err
<tictric> dns-nameservers 123.456.789.123 or so
<vega-> doesn't sound very standard
<vega-> yes i know you can put them there
<tictric> well, as I said. I haven't found out yet what that's all about
<vega-> we'll see..
<vega-> don't think dapper will be that big of a change
<tictric> neosc: s/init.de/init.d/
<vega-> compared to breezy + kde 3.5
<tictric> not really, but that automount works for me again
<eightiesk> whats t5he best torrent client for kde?
<tictric> but I don't get a opera browser for it yet, sadly
<tictric> ktorrent
<tictric> if it doesn't suck
<vega-> oh yeah, except that kde 3.5 panel segfaults on exit and sometimes you have to do ctrl-alt-backspace after logout
<tictric> they are still existent
<vega-> ah, ok
<tictric> that seems to be a session problem, I've hear
<tictric> heard
<noll>  Trying to install wine on a powerpc, I get error. Found this page http://wiki.opendarwin.org/index.php/Darwine:build, which appearently fixes the error, but I cannot figure out how to apply the patch. Who cares to have a look?
<ClayG> I'm trying to install everything peice by peice to avoid getting bloated. I've apt-"got" xorg-common, x-window-system, and XDM but to no alas I still dont have X!
<ClayG> actually, im wrong i do have X but not X login box
<eightiesk> azureus is slow on here.
<tictric> ClayG: if you try to install X and kde and stuff that way you ought to know what to do
<ClayG> not installing KDE
<vega-> but this is #kubuntu?
<tictric> you'll need xdm still
<eightiesk> what the 2 older desktops
<ClayG> got XDM
<eightiesk> fluxbox and?
<ClayG> and i can get into X
<ClayG> im using blackbox
<ClayG> but here is the thing
<ClayG> I have to call it from the prompt, startx, when i start the computer it puts my into a CLI login
<ClayG> what is the Xlogin "called" so i can install it
<vega-> gdm/kdm/xdm
<tictric>  try #blackbox
<eightiesk> whats a good linux emulator for windows?
<tictric> 17 users there
<ClayG> nah I'll try #debian thats a pretty active/good channel
<tictric> eightiesk: what??
<ClayG> thanks for the help
<eightiesk> a linux emulator for windows.
<vega-> eightiesk: dunno if there is such a thing, but you could try vmware
<vega-> although it's not really an emulator..
<tictric> I don't know if there could be such thing anyway and cygwin is somewhat irksome
<sweet_kate> ciao
<eightiesk> i know winix but i can't find it
<tictric> ClayG: have you got x-window-system-core installed?
<ClayG> yes
<tictric> that should have all the essential stuff in it
<ClayG> i can get in by typing startx
<ClayG> it loads blackbox
<ClayG> which is what it should
<ClayG> the problem is it starts out in CLI login
<tictric> dpkg-reconfigure xdm ?
<ClayG> instead of the nice cartoon grahicall login
<vega-> i was just about to suggest the same
<ClayG> perhaps, lemme give it a whirl
<sweet_kate> ragazzi con linux come faccio a sapere l ip di un utente che mi manda un file?
<sweet_kate> netstat?
<tictric> sweet_kate: parli ingles ? :-)
<sweet_kate> i m italian
<tictric> sweet_kate: perhaps #debian-it
<ClayG> ifconfig sweet_kate
<ClayG> first send picture
<eightiesk> !pearpc
<ubotu> eightiesk: Syntax error in line 1
<eightiesk> :-(
<ClayG> if kate is womens name in italy
<tictric> I know only _kiss me kate_ but that was american. wasn't it
<slow-motion> re
<eightiesk> http://www.opensource.eu.com/colinux/
<neosc> i cant access root..
<eightiesk> sudo.
<neosc> went to the system settings
<eightiesk> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eightiesk> ya
<eightiesk> u use grub to start the computer right?
<neosc> yeah.. thers this eth card thats greyed...
<neosc> yes
<eightiesk> use the recovery kernel
<neosc> i click on the 'administrator' button below...
<eightiesk> it will boot u as root
<neosc> it says 'su returned error'
<dark_suic> neosc, if you have the problem of the system settigs
<dark_suic> it's a common problem
<dark_suic> neosc,
<dark_suic> try :
<dark_suic> k-menu-> run comand...
<dark_suic> and write there:
<neosc> alt +f2 ?
<dark_suic> kdesu systemsettings
<dark_suic> that :)
<neosc> ok
<dark_suic> alt+f2 works too
<neosc> alright
<neosc> then
<neosc> kdesu systemsettings would then allow me as admin?
<MrJangles> hello
<MrJangles> how do i compile and run a .pl (perl)
<flipjarg> Does anyone know if i reinstall and choose to reformat the partition i'm installing on, if it could screw up the install?
* flipjarg Leaving to solve the problem myself.
<ClayG> if anyone wouldn't mind checking out this pastebin error message I'd appreciate it http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=39
<Skrot> Hi. How does "load average" work? What does 0.13 mean? Is that 0.13%?
<drdeath> hey all, im just checkin out kubuntu
<drdeath> and konversation irc app.... i think i like xchat better
<Distro^Junkie> naww konvi is better
<Distro^Junkie> better integration for amarok
<drdeath> how come ?
<drdeath> ive used it all of 10 minutes so far
<Distro^Junkie> try it out for a day then decide
<Distro^Junkie> ok be back in a bit
<drdeath> what all distros do you run Distro^Junkie ?
<drdeath> well
<neosc> kubuntu isnt giving me admin status! .. i tried kdesu systemsettings... but get a 'su returned with error' erroe
<neosc> i tried to enetr recov mode.. but it ended up in a text commandline mode
<_olivier> hallo
<_olivier> hallo
<DHGE> neosc: sudo su
<Tainted-Time> Ok, I had Ubuntu, but I downloaded the KDE stuff from Synaptic.
<Tainted-Time> So KDE is running good.
<Tainted-Time> But how do I change themes and stuff?
<Tainted-Time> Anyon?
<insanekane> k->Settings->Appearance
<Tainted-Time> insanekane: There is no Appearance.
<insanekane> Appearance and Themes ??
<Tainted-Time> Not there..
<_ad> hi there !
<Tainted-Time> Hi
<_ad> could I ask a little question ?
<_ad> ;)
<dark_suic> what do you have more or less related there, Tainted-Time ????
<_ad> no ? :(
<Tainted-Time> Sure
<dark_suic> _ad, ask and don't ask again if you can ask
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: I don't know.
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: What you mean.
<_ad> it was to be fun
<dark_suic> go to system-settings
<_ad> ok
<dark_suic> and look for anything that can be similar to appearance
<_ad> i have ubuntu, i installed kubuntu-desktop
<_ad> (the package i mean)
<dark_suic> yeah
<_ad> and my kde version is *only* 4.3
<_ad> :(
<_ad> sniff
<_ad> sorry
<_ad> 3.4
<Tainted-Time> _ad: I'm in the same boat...Kinda.
<dark_suic> _ad, is it 3.4.3, true???
<_ad> yep
<dark_suic> you know howto add repositories?
<_ad> yep
<dark_suic> both of you know how to add repositories???
<dark_suic> well
<dark_suic> add this repositorie:
<dark_suic> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde350/ breezy main
<Tainted-Time> I don't know how to add repositories...
<_ad> thx !
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, what program did you use to install kde?
<dark_suic> synaptic?
<Tainted-Time> yeah.
<dark_suic> well, in synaptic
<dark_suic> go to options -> repositories
<Tainted-Time> iook
<Tainted-Time> ok
<dark_suic> click on new
<Tainted-Time> ok
<dark_suic> leave binary (deb)
<dark_suic> url -> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde350/
<dark_suic> distribution -> breezy
<dark_suic> section -> main
<_ad> there is a RSA key issue
<dark_suic> click ok
<_ad> but that's alright
<dark_suic> oh, true, hang on a sec
<dark_suic> ...
<dark_suic> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<dark_suic> execute this in konsole
<dark_suic> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<dark_suic> both things
<dark_suic> then update && upgrade and you'll have kde 3.5
<_ad> oki
<dark_suic> how it works :)
<dark_suic> hope it works :P
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, did it add correctly?
<dark_suic> if it did
<_ad> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found !!
<Tainted-Time> Same thing..
<_ad> but that's ok
<dark_suic> that doesn't mind
<dark_suic> :P
<_ad> it's not a real issue
<Tainted-Time> oh ok
<dark_suic> yeah
<Tainted-Time> how do i update && upgrade?
<_ad> that's ok for me !
<dark_suic> tainted -time
<Tainted-Time> Im a linux noob
<_ad> thanks a lot !
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, in synaptic
<dark_suic> update = reload
* \merry geht jetzt in den keller und holt sich ne flache wein hoch ... 
<dark_suic> upgrade == the button next to it (mark all upgrades???) and then click on apply :)
<_ad> thanks again !! bye !
<dark_suic> doesn't mind, Tainted-Time, we all have been newbies :)
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Hmm, Synaptic doesnt come up now.
<dark_suic> ???
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: It just stays on the bottom for about 22 seconds and then closes.
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Guess I broke it. :P
<dark_suic> ????
<dark_suic> it may have happened :P
<dark_suic> just doesn't mind
<dark_suic> open konsole
<dark_suic> and we're doing it the classical way :D
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, I have a question. I want to upgrade to from breezy to dapper. but I says it wants to remove ivman even if I keep kubuntu-desktop. Is ivman not needed anymore?
<Tainted-Time> OK
<Tainted-Time> Konsole is open.
<Tainted-Time> I would rather learn the classical way.
<Tainted-Time> I love Linux commands, and stuff.
<insanekane> hussam: afaik, ivman is not needed anymore
<dark_suic> hussam, you don't need ivman since kde3.5
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, apt-get is your best friend :)
<dark_suic> and man too :)
<dark_suic> try man apt-get
<insanekane> (though it would be a heck of a lot better to have it)
<hussam> insanekane, thanks for the explanation
<Tainted-Time> Okay.
<dark_suic> for updating your packages list and upgrading the packages you have installed, Tainted-Time, you have to do
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<insanekane> hussam: err, no ... i don't mean your experience will be better off with ivman installed ... i meant that things could be done better if it was actually used
<hussam> insanekane: sorry I didn't get that. I'm currently downloading the upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade ( should take another hour and a half ) so should I manually install ivman after that or what?
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Will this have any side-affects?
<hussam> insanekane: does kde 3.5 have something that does the functions of ivman by itself ?
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: I think it is done...
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, it shouldn't have side-affects
<dark_suic> well, to quick i think, but could be.. :P
<insanekane> hussam: not all of ivman ... but some parts of it are handled by media:/
<dark_suic> now you need to close session, where the login screen is hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, and then reenter
<StR> hi all!
<hussam> insanekane: you on dapper?
<StR> what should I do to watch a DVD?
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: Ok. Back in.
<tictric> StR: put it in the dvd drive
<StR> tictric: then?
<hussam>  StR: kaffine plays dvds
<tictric> watch it
<hussam>  StR: kaffeine*
<Tainted-Tim1> Hello?
<dark_suic> yeah, i'm here
<Tainted-Tim1> Alrighty.
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: What now?
<dark_suic> worked?
<Tainted-Tim1> Did what work?
<dark_suic> try konqueror, and see if you updated correctly by clicking help -> about kde
<Tainted-Tim1> Im at 3.5.0
<dark_suic> ok :)
<StR> Kaffeine Part...
<StR> Part not found. Please check your installation!
<dark_suic> now go to kmenu -> system settings
<StR> what does this mean?
<dark_suic> and there look for appearance and themes
<Riddell> hussam: ivman is not needed
<dark_suic> what's that, StR, where it appears?
<StR> dark_suic: after runnint kaffeine for the first time
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: Its there.
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: So do I have the latest KDE installed now?
<dark_suic> not the latest, but the latest is to be released one day of this
<dark_suic> in about a week we will have it (and it's 3.5.1, so you have the version before)
<dark_suic> yo have the newest released
<Tainted-Tim1> But you have 3.5.1?
<dark_suic> i do have 3.5.1, but it hasn't been released yet :P
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol
<Tainted-Tim1> What are some modifications I can do?
<dark_suic> all you want
<dark_suic> xD
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol.
<Tainted-Tim1> Okay, but can you recommend anything?
<dark_suic> just what you like :)
<dark_suic> there you have system-settings
<dark_suic> and if you need even more control, try kcontrol
<dark_suic> (alt + F2 -> kcontrol)
<Tainted-Tim1> Awesome.
<Tainted-Tim1> But, by modifications I meant, to everything.
<dark_suic> and what do you mean with everything?
<Tainted-Tim1> I guess I don't know how to phrase it but, what can I do to make it look better?
<Tainted-Tim1> Still not phrased right.
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol
<Tainted-Tim1> Hmm..
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> i understood
<dark_suic> well
<dark_suic> try the themes that come with kde
<dark_suic> there are some
<dark_suic> and if not, try looking into www.kde-look.org
<dark_suic> (i think it's like that)
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: Also, how do I compile sources?
<Tainted-Tim1> It is.
<Tainted-Tim1> I have been on it this whole time. :P
<dark_suic> well, you won't probably need to compile from sources
<dark_suic> well, from there, download a package, uncompress it (tar xzvf package_name.tar.gz) and then go to appearance-themes add new theme
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol, I mean overall.
<Tainted-Tim1> Like application sources.
<dark_suic> for sources don't have a big idea...
<dark_suic> but you won't probably need it unless you're doing programming
<Tainted-Tim1> Well, I am one.
<Tainted-Tim1> Not great but that was a main reason for switching.
<dark_suic> ok
<Tainted-Tim1> + a web developer.
<dark_suic> then install (in synaptic)
<dark_suic> build-essential
<dark_suic> there you will have gcc, it's main libs and make
<dark_suic> and for ANYTHING you're looking for
<dark_suic> try at first synaptic
<ilba7r> Tainted-Tim1, install build-essential
<dark_suic> if not, ask here before downloading
<dark_suic> maybe you will have the program in some repositories
<ilba7r> will install everything you need for compiling
<Tainted-Tim1> Thanks.
<Tainted-Tim1> I love you guys.
<ilba7r> Tainted-Tim1, try also kdevelop it is a good front end for development
<StR> in what groups whoud my user be to watch DVDs?
<ilba7r> sound, vedio and access to external devices
<Tainted-Tim1> What theme do you guys use?
<tictric> audio, plugdev
<Mazingaro> marcc: because I use it on Debian
<Mazingaro> marccd: because I use it on Debian
<ilba7r> video is group 44
<StR> i think I cannot watch because I was not in the plugdev group....
<dark_suic> Tainted-Tim1, i usually used keramik
<StR> I edited the /etc/group file... but now I need to re-login, right?
<dark_suic> until i got  the "thunder" theme from kde-look
<Tainted-Tim1> How do I install themes.
<Tainted-Tim1> I downloaded one, and its a tar.gz
<Tainted-Tim1> I took everything out
<Tainted-Tim1> Now what.
<dark_suic> well, if it's a tar.gz you need to uncompress it
<Tainted-Tim1> Nevermind
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol
<Tainted-Tim1> I got it.
<dark_suic> that's it :)
<Tainted-Tim1> I like the thundertheme too
<dark_suic> yeah, it looks good
<Tainted-Tim1> Alittle too dark though
<dark_suic> the only bad thing is for messenger things, that it does show when you got a message but the sign is too dark so it's almost imposible to see :P
<Tainted-Tim1> I cant see my clock.
<Tainted-Tim1> Nevermind
<Tainted-Tim1> I got it
<dark_suic> now just got used to kcontrol or system settings and right clicking for configuring things
<dark_suic> and done :)
<Tainted-Tim1> My Kmenu thing is really messy
<Tainted-Tim1> Is there like an autoconfigure
<Tainted-Tim1> autoclean
<Tainted-Tim1> :D
<doddo> is there some way to mount a .bin file?
<StR> hi again...
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks, I'm doing a dist-upgrade to dapper now. just waiting for the packages to finish downloading
<StR> no.. I still cannot watch a DVD...   I get:
<StR> libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
<StR> libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000146f6
<StR> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x000146f6)
<tictric> StR: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: I am trying a different theme and I can't get it.
<Tainted-Tim1> Its a .kcsource
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> don't know about it...
<Tainted-Tim1> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33522
<Seadap> Hello all.  How does one go about installing the x.org source files?
<StR> tictric: I changed the region of my DVD...
<StR> tictric: so, now, I don't get that error... but I still cannot watch the movie
<optotron> hello ! How can I mount a .iso file?
<tictric> folks, most of you are sort of unspecific when asking questions. Cannot do stuff and doesn't work is somewhat obscure
<insanekane> Seadap: mkdir xorgSource; cd xorgSource; apt-get source xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg
<Seadap> @insanekane: Thank you!
<insanekane> Seadap: okie
<dark_suic> optotron, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /where/mount
<StR> is there a way to crack the dvd region and make it multi-gregion?
<optotron> dark_suic: ThanX
<optotron> dark_suic: IT WORKS !!! =D
<dark_suic> i know it works :P
<dark_suic> and it works for every file (even non-iso) that give iso9660 as the exit of "file file.extension" (for example files .img)
<optotron> and from now on; I know that too. Thanks OK
<tictric> StR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDRippingandEncoding?highlight=%28rip%29
<Seadap> Anybody know where the x includes are supposed to be?  I installed the xorg source but no luck.
<insanekane> Seadap: did you do the build-dep step ?
<insanekane> Seadap: then ... after getting the source ...
<Seadap> Yes.  It seemed to work fine.
<insanekane> Seadap: dont do ./configure, make etc
<Tainted-Tim1> I'm going to idle in here,
<Seadap> I'm confursed
<Seadap> I've dld the source like you said
<insanekane> Seadap: is the directory that apt-get source created in xorgSource ?
<Seadap> let me see..
<insanekane> Seadap: what is the directory that apt-get source created in xorgSource ?
<tictric> Seadap: what do you want to accomplish anyway?
<Seadap> I'm trying to compile a plugin for kxkicker and it needs the xorg inculdes
<insanekane> Seadap: you should've told me that :P
<insanekane> Seadap: you need to get the devel package for xorg
<Seadap> ah.  IC.
<insanekane> Seadap: *not* the xorg source
<Seadap> My mistake
<Seadap> shows how much I know *grin&
<insanekane> Seadap: everyone makes one of more of those ...
<insanekane> one or more
<Phazeman> did anyone ever success installing photoshop cs2 under wine with ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Seadap> So how does one get the devel pkgs?
<insanekane> Seadap: search for it ... you do have adept ...
<insanekane> Seadap: also you can use "sudo apt-cache search xorg" to see all the packages with "xorg" in its name ... then you need to look for packages which say dev, devel or headers in the name
<Seadap> Okay, thank you.
<tictric> Phazeman: vmware is a cool bet and very uncomplicated once you got windows running
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic Want to try to help me out again?
<Phazeman> tictric: i know but i want to run it native... don't want to mess with vmware now
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32099
<Tainted-Tim1> Go there, and try to compile it.
<Tainted-Tim1> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && make && sudo make install
<tictric> Phazeman: I believe it is more messin with wine than with vmware. I think wine's still alpha after all.
<Tainted-Tim1> After I run that, it gives me an error about kdecoration.h
<Phazeman> tictric: ok i will keep looking for solution. thanks anyway
<dark_suic> try searching for the exact error in google
<Tainted-Tim1> AH
<Tainted-Tim1> needed the kdedev packages
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: I love you.
<Stele> awww
<Stele> tender moment
<Tainted-Tim1> :D
* Stele wipes tear from eye
<Stele> oh wait that's just the onions i am eating
<Tainted-Tim1> How old are guys?
<Seadap> insanekane: still no luck.  I've installed the xorg devel pkgs but no luck.
<Seadap> is there an environment variable I need to check?
<insanekane> Seadap: usually no ..
<Seadap> How can I verify the pgk is installed right?
<insanekane> Seadap: whats the exact error you get ? and perhaps you are missing a configure option
<Seadap> during the ./configure of the plugin
<Seadap> I get: for X... configure: error: Can't find the x includes.  Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dark_suic> Tainted-Tim1, 20
<Captainbraille> Hi I have a quick question
<sweet_kate> hello i m in xfce4, and (i don t know how) clickinng in some config panels (i dont remember where), they disappeared my taskbar and the other bar!!!how to resotre?
<optotron> Hi! How can i umount a mounted .iso file
<Seadap> optotron: umount /path/to/iso
<Tainted-Tim1> google
<Tainted-Tim1> kicks ass
<optotron> Seadap: thx
<Seadap> optotron: np
<Captainbraille> I'm trying to add an Apt source to "/etc/apt/sources.list" but kate won't let me save, what do I do?
<Seadap> Captainbraille: are you using sudo?
<Florian-T> Hi all, i have a little problem with APT
<Nirvana> hello
<Captainbraille> Seadap:sudo kate?
<Florian-T> there is a package half-installed which is broken
<Seadap> Captainbraille: that should work.
<Florian-T> and kpkg cannot uninstall it
<Florian-T> i mena dpkg
<Captainbraille> Seadap: I get this response "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-captainbraille" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Florian-T> i get an dpkg-divert error: dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<Seadap> Captainbarille: I would guess a restart will clear the tmp file
<DJ-mp3> how can set up ircserver?
<DJ-mp3> where to start and how
<Captainbraille> thanks, I'll try restarting
<Seadap> insanekane: any ideas?
<insanekane> Seadap: run ./configure --help ... and look for options
<Seadap> insanekane: if the xorg devel pkg got properly installed, where would the includes be located?
<insanekane> Seadap: /usr/include/X11 ?
<Seadap> insanekane: it looks like they're there.
<insanekane> Seadap: use the configure options to point to it
<Seadap> insanekane: I'm looking at the configure options but I don't see how...
<visik7> I've a weird problem:
<visik7> apt-get install kde says:
<visik7> http://pastebin.com/527775
<visik7>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<visik7> so apt-get install kdesdk sats:
<visik7> so apt-get install kdesdk says:
<LiteHedded> how do you make your taskbar like this:
<visik7>   kdesdk: Depends: kspy (>= 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<LiteHedded> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=1529&file1=1529-1.jpg&file2=1529-2.jpg&file3=&name=Grey+Matrix
<visik7> so apt-get install kspy says:
<visik7>   kspy: Depends: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<visik7> but apt-get install kdelibs4-dev is ok
<visik7> and I've versions greater than needed
<visik7> any clue ?
<sweet_kate> how can i start a new session keeping this one? (typing CTRL + what??)
<visik7> sweet_kate: K->change user
<visik7> run another session
<LiteHedded> how do I see my kde version?
<visik7> kde-config --version
<LiteHedded> it's 3.43
<LiteHedded> how do I upgrade to 3.5?
<LiteHedded> su
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<visik7> LiteHedded: u need to add the repo for 3.5
<LiteHedded> what repo is that?
<visik7> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<visik7> then upgrade
<LiteHedded> ok
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> does anyone use mplayer here?
<Tm_T> sometimes yes
<LiteHedded> me
<LiteHedded> how do you make firefox the default browser?
<^rob^> LiteHedded: do you use normal encoded fonts or iso-8859-x ?
<superbnerb> control panel
<LiteHedded> heh beats me
<^rob^> i have some problems on showing special characters on mplayer - even xine has the same problem
<visik7> anyone got some dep problem using kde3.5 ?
<Seadap> Where is the $PATH variable set?
<^rob^> subtitles eat fonts.
<^rob^> Seadap: .bashrc
* hussam is upgrading to dapper now. Let the breakage begin
<Tainted-Tim1> Alright.
<Tainted-Tim1> Will someone help me install my GFX card?
<LiteHedded> what kind of gfx card?
<Tainted-Tim1> Its an Nvidia 5something.
<LiteHedded> oh I'm an ati guy sorry
<visik7> I think that apt from ubuntu has some bugs
<Tainted-Tim1> Damn.
<Tainted-Tim1> dark_suic: Any ideas?
<LiteHedded> what app visik7?
<visik7> LiteHedded: apt
<LiteHedded> oh
<Seadap> ^rob^: not there, where else to look?
<LiteHedded> got my kde upgraded thanks
<^rob^> Seadap: just add export $PATH=$PATH:/yourpath1:
<LiteHedded> how do i set my default web browser?
<jahor> hi, please i could not find sollution for one thing i know how to do on rpm based distros.... fake exact number as a provided package.
<dark_suic> Tainted-Tim1,
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<jahor> do i could install for example foo-fake-package*deb and it will provide libfoo = 1.4
<Tainted-Tim1> Does this have any side affects?
<dark_suic> no, you'll have to exit session, ctrl+alt+backspace and reenter session, but it shouldn't have
<dark_suic> they're just the nvidia drivers :P
<Tainted-Tim1> im scurred.
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol
<Tainted-Tim1> Last time I tried.
<Tainted-Tim1> It broke.
<Tainted-Tim1> I had to do a complete reinstall
<Tainted-Tim1> brb
<fatejudger> how do I use gstreamer .10 with Dapper?
<Tainted> Hey
<Tainted> dark_suic: Eh, It freezes on Starting Hotplug Subsystem.
<Tainted> Im on a diff comp.
<Tainted> dark_suic: /me sniff
<Tainted> dark_suicYou there?
<Tainted> Will anyone help me out?
<Tainted> Whenever I try to boot it hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem".
<superbnerb> i have a similar problem Tainted
<superbnerb> i take it u are trying to install onto HD?
<superbnerb> or LIve CD?
<visik7> can someone run apt-get install kde ? just to say if it install or it says broken dep ?
<visik7> (even if u already have kde)
<Tainted> I have installed.
<Tainted> Its been running on my onboard
<Tainted> I tried to use my nivdia card
<arafat> visik7: it says it is installed...
<Xemanth^^> batista for the champion again :|
<visik7> arafat: :%
<visik7> arafat: did u install it ?
<hussam>  Xemanth^^: wasn't batista injured?
<arafat> visik7: i did install the package kubuntu-desktop... don't know if that includes the package kde
<visik7> souldn't
<Tainted> Any ideas anyone?
* superbnerb can't help.  which forums have you searched?
<fatejudger> I can't compile anything in Dapper because all programs complain that autoconf isn't installed
<fatejudger> what gives?
<fatejudger> I have the "autoconf" package which is the latest version I believe
<dark_suic> fatejudger, the same happened to me in breezy
<fatejudger> how did you fix it?
<dark_suic> just can't get an answer... try to find a .deb or a repositorie
<Tainted> dark_suic Help me
<Tainted> Lol.
<Tainted> Im on a diff comp
<dark_suic> Tainted, i've seen, but i can't think of what may happen
<hussam> fatejudger: I'm upgrading to dapper now
<Tainted> *sniff*
<Tainted> Damn.
<fatejudger> hussam: I saw your forum post
<Tainted> So I cant use my card?
<hussam> fatejudger: yeah, I
<hussam> fatejudger: yeah, I'm really excited
<hussam> fatejudger: any words of wisdom?
<LiteHedded> what's dapper?
<Skrot> The devel version of kubuntu
<Skrot> Aka newer packages, but not stable
<dark_suic> Tainted, try the nvidia-webpage drivers
<hussam> LiteHedded: dapper will eat your babies and steal your girlfriend
<dark_suic> the drivers in the kubuntu repos may be a bit old for your card
<fatejudger> hussam: umm, don't fuck things up?
<dark_suic> lol
<hussam> fatejudger: yep
<dark_suic> LiteHedded, dapper is the next ubuntu/kubuntu release
<dark_suic> it can be downloaded for test purposes
<fatejudger> dapper is tasty
<dark_suic> but is not recomended for desktop
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<hussam> mmmm... Dapper :P
<LiteHedded> i don't think I have the mplayer plugin installed for firefox
<LiteHedded> how do I get it?
<fatejudger> !dapperxincludes
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, fatejudger
<sagi> After a while not touching linux while loading system i'm getting the following error: /bin/expr cannot execute binary file, also he couldn't find /bin/psaux, X is not loading anymore, any clues what could occur?
<hussam> fatejudger: what do you want to compile?
<Tainted> dark_suic: What do you mean?
<Tainted> dark_suic: I cant access anything
<hDp`> MerC.Et Available NoW / "Msg in a bottle" me
<hDp`> NeeD 1 MerC 6o6
<Slaphappy> does anyone here have problems here with they ftp clients?
<hussam> fatejudger: will I have to reconfigure X like when I upgraded from hoary to breezy>
<owner> hussam which video card do you have\
<hussam> fatejudger: nvidia gefore fx 5200
<owner> you should be fine in dapper
<owner> its only ati users who have to be careful
<owner> xorg 6.9 is broken with ati drivers
<hussam> ah ok
<Slaphappy> cp: ocan anyone explaain what this means?    cp omitting directory 'lists/'
<laga> try cp -r
<Slaphappy> will try
<Slaphappy> thanx
<Slaphappy> worked
<dark_suic> Tainted, if your kernel does not start (hangs at hotplug) try to enter in recovery mode
<dark_suic> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "nvidia" for Driver "vesa"
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<fatejudger> damnit
<dark_suic> that way you'll at least have a graphical environment
<fatejudger> these packages don't apply to Dapper!
<hussam> fatejudger: try installing kdelibs-dev it should depend on the x includes
<apachelogger> Slaphappy: just for the understanding: cp usually only copies files if you want it to copy also directories you have to tell it to work recursively ... that's the -r ...so if you copy dirs always use cp -r
<sagi> I'm getting a weird error during boot: /usr/bin/expr: cannot execute binary file, also he couldn't find /bin/psaux and mouse is not function, X is not loading. how can I fix that?
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does anyone here have expreience with Kicker?
<jeff_> ???
<hussam> ok upgrade finished. I'll reboot to check if it worked
<LiteHedded> my ati drivers stopped working
<LiteHedded> does installing kde 3.5 hose ati drivers?
<owner> no
<owner> are you using dapper?
<scrunt> ive got a mobility radeon 9200 and im using kde 3.5 right now
<LiteHedded> can you help me get them working?
<LiteHedded> no I don't think so
<LiteHedded> mine is mobility 9600
<owner> usually only kernel upgrades and xorg upgrades hose drivers in linux
<LiteHedded> they worked fine when I first installed them via the instructions on !ati
<owner> litehedded, what does fglrxinfo say
<LiteHedded> mesa
<owner> it probably overwrote your xorg.conf
<LiteHedded> ok
<LiteHedded> how do I fix it?
<owner> try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> and select fglrx
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Hey!
<LiteHedded> ok
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: I got it working, but only by bypassing "Starting Hotplug Subsystem" with ctrl-c.
<Tainted-Time> But that takes away my network card, my sound, and other stuff.
<Tainted-Time> Any ideas?
<Skrot> Tainted-Time: Is it a laptop?
<Tainted-Time> Skrot: No.
<Tainted-Time> Skrot: I have to do it, because my GFX card is PCI.
<Tainted-Time> and it hangs on start
<Skrot> uh :)
<Skrot> That's why it hangs?
<Tainted-Time> It hangs on "Starting Hotplug Subsystem".
<Tainted-Time> I know.
<`Nomad> Hi..  I have an application that starts up everytime I boot recently, DVD-Author.  It"s not in my Autostart folder, is there a global Autostart?
<Tainted-Time> But If I skip it, It works.
<Tainted-Time> But it doesnt start my sound and stuff.
<Tainted-Time> I can't buy an AGP one because this only has PCI slots.
<Skrot> Tainted-Time: If you switch terms, with ctrl+alt+<left arrow> and back again you should get som text output for debugging atleast
<Skrot> If you're booting with splash
<Tainted-Time> Skrot: What do you mean?
<Skrot> Tainted-Time: When you boot, you boot with a splash image, right? Saying kubuntu?
<Tainted-Time> Skrot: yeah
<Skrot> Thus you don't see what's going on in the background
<LiteHedded> ok I ran that script
<LiteHedded> what now?
<Skrot> If you change terminal with ctrl+alt+left and then back again with ctrl+alt+right, the splash should be gone, and you should maybe see some text output from hotplug
<Tainted-Time> Skrot: OK brb.
<LiteHedded> owner: you still here?
<Skrot> By the way, does anyone know how "load" is calculated? It's not percentage is it?
<Skrot> E.g "0.01"
<Tainted-Time> It didnt work
<Skrot> It didn't switch?
<Tainted-Time> Nope
<Skrot> hmm, it does for me.. perhaps the computer hard freezes then
<Tainted-Time> Not until it gets to Starting Hotplug Subsystem
<Skrot> weird.. how do you know it's the PCI card btw?
<Tainted-Time> It works with my onboard gfx.
<Skrot> I see
<Tainted-Time> Can I just blocklist it?
<Tainted-Time> Blacklist*8
<Skrot> dunno
<Skrot> I'm not that familiar with hotplug :\
<Tainted-Time> Damnit
<Tainted-Time> It pisses me off.
<Tainted-Time> brb
<vrok> hi. I think, that Kubuntu's Polish mirror is actually not situated in Poland, but in Portugal...
<Tainted-Time> I FIXED IT!
<Tainted-Time> By myself.
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> dev_acpi
<Tainted-Time> agpgart
<Tainted-Time> pcc_acpi
<Tainted-Time> sony_acpi
<Tainted-Time> acpi
<Tainted-Time> nvidia
<Tainted-Time> rivafb
<Tainted-Time> nvidiafb
<Tainted-Time> via-agp
<Tainted-Time> intel-pci
<Tainted-Time> intel-agp
<Tainted-Time> i2c_core
<Tainted-Time> i2c_acpi_ec
<Tainted-Time> I black listed all those.
<Tainted-Time> I dunno what they do, but I did lsmod, and did all the ones related to agp or pci or nvidia.
<owner> thats a lot of things to blacklist
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<Tainted-Time> But, it works good.
<owner> what was the problem?
<Tainted-Time> My system was hanging on "Starting Hotplug Subsystem", so I put those in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<owner> you might need to disable ACPI
<Tainted-Time> It only did it when I tried to use my NVidia GeForce 5200, and I only have PCI slots.
<GameOver69> hey guys are there any good dc++ programs... i have linux dc++ but im not really diggin it
<_johannes> nabend :)
<_johannes> hab' mir gerade openbox installiert und eingerichtet, wenn ich mich aber damit anmelden will, kommt nix... er macht einfach nichts mehr nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben hab.. komisch
<hugelmopf> _johannes: join #kubuntu-de for german help
<_johannes> oi sorry ^^ I thought I was there already, -.-
#kubuntu 2006-02-03
<GameOver69> hey guys are there any good dc++ programs... i have linux dc++ but im not really diggin it
<bunghole> hi
<slow-motion> n8
<bunghole> im holding a hot dog
<LjL> GameOver69: you could try valknut
<bunghole> i just now installed kubuntu, and the fonts are huge.  is there a way to change the dpi without having to restart X with -dpi 96
<bunghole> anyone
<ClayG> whats the name of that script nalioth is involved with ?
<ClayG> anyone know?
<tech9iner> bunghole.. damn.. missed me old dad again huh..
<tech9iner> rofl
<Tm_T> easyubuntu
<Tm_T> ClayG:
<ClayG> thanks
<tech9iner> oh wait.. that'd be dunghole.. nm.. ;] 
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<sorush20> hi guys how do refressh the k menu?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: killall kicker && kicker
<LiteHedded> I need samba help
<sorush20> LiteHedded: go to #samba
<LiteHedded> yea thanks...
<sorush20> np
<LiteHedded> not getting any response in #samba
<LiteHedded> can someone here help me?
<xatalinux> hello
<zeeshan_> vow
<che_benway> hi all. need to streamline my system cause i suspect there's a lot of stuff that i don't need. running kubuntu breezy. any idea where i can find out exactly what i can safely remove?
<Hobbsee> che_benway: howto on ubuntuforums.org - in the howto section
<xatalinux> i don't have sound in kubuntu can someone hellp me in thise way?
<xatalinux> i'm very new in linux and i don't know so much about
<che_benway> Hobbsee: thanks. was just doing it individually in adept. just don't want to remove anything critical
<kkathman> xatalinux: whats the issue?
<xatalinux> i don't have any sound in my com
<xatalinux> what i must install ?
<zeeshan_> i like the internet.
<kkathman> xatalinux:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28Sound%29
<kkathman> xatalinux: some problems are simple, others not so simple...try the simple ones first.
<xatalinux> also i install some new programs and i don't see the icons in my com
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> thanks
<kkathman> xatalinux: did you install breezy ?
<xatalinux> i really don't know
<xatalinux> but is posibil
<kkathman> xatalinux: uhmm you want to check that our...what version you installed
<kkathman> xatalinux: check what version of ubuntu you installed
<ubuntu> hola!
<xatalinux> were a can check this?
<flipjarg> has anyone had any problems using the "Administrator" button when they're trying to change settings?
<Hobbsee> flipjarg: yes, use kdesu kcontrol instead
<Hobbsee> ie, alt+f2, kdesu kcontrol
<flipjarg> Jeeze, thank god i thoughs omething was screwed up.
<kkathman> xatalinux: are you running off of a disk only?  I.e what disk did you install from?
<Hobbsee> anyone tried the kde3.5.1 on dapper?  how's it work?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: was waiting for an off. announcement from Kubuntu.org
* Hobbsee points at the topic
<LiteHedded> d'oh!
<LiteHedded> rebooting the windows box did it
<kkathman> ahhh Ive been away most of the day
<kkathman> thats a test tho
<Hobbsee> yes, i was wondering if anyone's tried it
<Hobbsee> so have i
<kkathman> geez
<kkathman> touchy today
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<xatalinux> i instal ubuntu for intel 386
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to bind an hotkey to show the desktop in kubuntu? like the win+d in windows
<Raerklegler> Hi, can anyone give me a hand? Im stuck on the last part of the installation
<alvito> buenas noches
<Hobbsee> Raerklegler: more info?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to bind an hotkey to show the desktop in kubuntu? like the win+d in windows
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: see in kcontrol, keyboard shortcuts
<Raerklegler>  Everything seems to have completed and now im in some sort of terminal and i have no clue on how to get to KDE
<Hobbsee> Raerklegler: try startx
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Raerklegler> lets see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know that....... but which is the command to show the desktop?
<Raerklegler> yep, that kinda worked but it threw me back to where I was, it might be the ATI x600 vid card
* flipjarg is just testing something quick %s
<flipjarg> %t
<Raerklegler> I get this error in the log when I startx: FATAL SERVER ERROR: no screens found.
<xatalinux> kkathman:it is a special comand in konsole for sound?
<kkathman> xatalinux: nope..not usually...did you check over that page?
<xatalinux> yes
<kkathman> xatalinux: also, if we dont know what version you installed, its a little hard to help.
<kkathman> xatalinux: however, do you have NO sound at all, or just through your media players?
<xatalinux> i can find somthing in synaptic ?
<xatalinux> i don't have at allsound
<xatalinux> sorry i have a litle quastion if you don't mind
<xatalinux> were a can go to check to see what versione i have ?
<kkathman> xatalinux:  are you running KDE?
<xatalinux> yes
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to bind an hotkey to show the desktop in kubuntu? like the win+d in windows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok using kcontrol, but which is the command to show the desktop?
<`Nomad> Hi..  I have an application that starts up everytime I boot recently, DVD-Author.  It"s not in my Autostart folder, nor in the global Autostart?  Where is it starting from?  I can't even find an rc.local
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it was there
<Raerklegler> I get this error in the log when I startx: FATAL SERVER ERROR: no screens found.
<kkathman> autostart is in your home dir/.kde
<Raerklegler> well, but i cant start
<Raerklegler> somehow, this is related to my ati x600
<`Nomad> I know, but that dvd-Author software is not in my .kde/Autostart, nor in teh global one
<`Nomad> That's why I can't figure out where it starts from.. Did someone implement a windows-like registry behind mu back?? hehe
<`Nomad> my back
<kkathman> you might trace back to either inittab or possibly your /etc/trc3 directory and see if its there
<kkathman> rc3 not trc
<`Nomad> oh maybe
<xatalinux> i have install some programs in kubuntu from synaptic but i can find the icons....were i can find them?
<dark_suic> maybe they don't have icon...
<dark_suic> what are this programs?
<`Nomad> nope, not there
<xatalinux> when i open synaptic show me are instaled
<LiteHedded> can someone help me with ati?
<xatalinux> but i can not see the programs
<xatalinux> for example i install opera
<dark_suic> xata
<dark_suic> what programs
<dark_suic> try this
<xatalinux> opera
<dark_suic> alt+f2 -> write opera there and hit enter
<xatalinux> i can open only with run comand
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> thanks
<dark_suic> you'll probably have to restart kde to make the icons appear (i know there is a faster way, but i can't remember it)
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<dark_suic> if you restart kde you'll probably get the icons
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> i restart the com but is the same problem
<`Nomad> refreshing the desktop may work
<dark_suic> still no icons?
<dark_suic> strange...
<xatalinux> normaly i must find in internet from K menu
<xatalinux> but is not
<xatalinux> with run comand it work
<cerdg> when someone has a moment, I need a bit of help with a video card
<xatalinux> olso i instal some games and is the same problem about icons
<`Nomad> xata: even after you restarted?
<xatalinux> yes
<cerdg> xatalinux:  have you tried manually creating a shortcut?
<`Nomad> xata: Try reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80394.html
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> thanks
<`Nomad> For some reason there are many more things showing up in teh Debian menu than teh reg. KDE one
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> and i must install debian menu to can have acces for more aplication?
<flipjarg> Gerkins: what are you for?
<flipjarg> !girkins
<ubotu> No idea, flipjarg
<flipjarg> Gherkins hello
<flipjarg> !Ghirkins hello
<ubotu> flipjarg: I give up, what is it?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<flipjarg> !Grace
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, flipjarg
<flipjarg> !info K3b-mp3
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<flipjarg> msg/ ubotu
<robotgeek> flipjarg: /msg ubotu
<flipjarg> yeah, sorry. i just got it. Thanks :-)
<robotgeek>  /msg ubotu info k3b-mp3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have two groups.... ftp and andrea
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i added the user andrea to the group ftp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and changed group permissions of a folder to rw-
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why can't i access the folder?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do i have to reboot after i change the group seetings of the current user?
<omri1> hello everyone
<owner> tallial like this
<owner> chown -R user:user /folder
<owner> user being the user you want to give permissions to
<owner> you may need to add sudo before chown
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that folder have to remain of ftp user at least
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because otherwise the ftp daemon can't use it
<owner> chmod 0777
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<owner> sudo chmod0777 /folder
<omri1> I'm a windows user trying to make the long overdue transition to Linux. I've installed Kubuntu and was very impressed at the ease of installation and how things actually worked without me having to work hard for it. (I have some experience at installing debian and ubuntu a few versions ago). However it seems to me that Kubuntu works much slower than my Windows installation and I was wondering if there are optimizations I can do to make it work
<omri1> when browsing the web using Firefox. It takes it longer than windows respond to my actions..
<owner> !tell omril about dma
<omri1> owner: the !tell command didn't do anything yet.. is the bot working?
<owner> ubotu tell omril about dma
<Hobbsee> yes it is - check your private messages?
<owner> !dma
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i start don't undestanding something
<omri1> I suppose the private window is just supposed to open in Konversation?
<owner> !dma
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can browse a folder only once its permissions are executable??
<owner> no tallial
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught read permissions..
<xatalinux> thank you very much because you help me to can see all my programs (icons)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look
<Tallia1Kubuntu> from no permission
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with sudo chmod +rw folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't access it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with sudo chmod +rwx folder i can
<Hobbsee> omri1: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> access i mean "cd folder"
<omri1> then nothing happened.. which bot is it so that I can /msg it?
<xatalinux> i install debian ....is very good ....again thanks ....
<Hobbsee> omri1: ubotu
<xatalinux> Sound server informational message:
<xatalinux> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<xatalinux> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<xatalinux> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<omri1> Hobbsee: it tells me it doesn't know what !dma is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> owner: look here http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6PtKIh49.html
<Hobbsee> !+dma
<ubotu> well, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<omri1> oh, ok. it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> owner: ??
<xatalinux> what i can do with this (about the sound )
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: what's the problem?  it looks like it worked
<owner> yes
<omri1> Ok, i've read about dma but it doesn't seem to be the problem. First of all, it works, and second I don't have problems at the speed of access to my cd/dvd but rather the OS itself works slow, especially Firefox
<owner> chmod -w nowrite
<owner> will make files read only
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: yes, but i change the execution permissions instead of the read
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: is that normal?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to have read access to a folder i have to change its execution permissions?
<owner> chmod a=rwx = chmod 077
<Hobbsee> um....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so x is for access, w is for read only of its files?
<owner> chmod a=rwx = chmod 0777
<owner> you get the idea
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<owner> np
<sabin> I'm having a graphics problem with the kubuntu 5.10 live cd
<omri1> owner: do you know of anything else I can check? perhaps change some configuration? I'm sure there are many default programs I don't need that I might remove but I don't know which, etc..
<sabin> when it starts X and loads the desktop enviroment the screen flashes and then all I get is vertical blue bars
<owner> omril what are you computer specs?
<sabin> I have a 660
<sabin> 6600
<omri1> It's a laptop, Dell Latitude 640C, 256MB, 2 GHz (i think)
<omri1> Pentium M
<Mythril> for some reason two different passwords are required for 'su' and 'sudo', how do I fix this?
<Hobbsee> Mythril: just use sudo
<LjL> Mythril: there's no password for "su", as there is no root password in ubuntu
<LiteHedded> how do i change the clock from military time on the kde taskbar?
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<LjL> LiteHedded: right click, date and time format
<LiteHedded> I don't see it in there LjL
<mase_> hey guys whats the default KDE cd ripper called?
<Hobbsee> mase_: kscd
<LjL> LiteHedded: time and dates, time format
<calidad> Greetings... I can not  start my modem with KPPP... When I try to connect, only appears "modem busy"... any advice please?
<mase_> thats not it Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> er, so it isnt...
<LiteHedded> what should it say?
<LiteHedded> HH MM ?
<LjL> LiteHedded: the one with "AM PM"
<LiteHedded> oh ok didn't know what that meant
<Hobbsee> mase_: kaudiocreator
<mase_> yeah
<mase_> that
<Xemanth^^> does kaudiocreator rip in lame with freedb search ?
<omri1> well, thanks everyone, goodnight
<LjL> Xemanth^^: i don't know, but the package doesn't list any freedb/cddb/musicbrainz dependency
<mase_> Xemanth^^: yeah i guess
<mase_> but i want to know the other method KaudioCreator gets its file names
<Xemanth^^> hmm sounds nice software :>
<Xemanth^^> i better try tomorrow
<dark_suic> Xemanth^^, why kaudiocreator when you can do it directly from konqueror?
<Xemanth^^> i don't like to do stuff with my file browser
<dark_suic> well, if you saw it you may change your mind :P
<dark_suic> have you seen how konqueror works with audiocds?
<dark_suic> it's just awesome
<Xemanth^^> nope
<Vge> d
<dark_suic> if you can, just try
<dark_suic> insert an audio cd
<Xemanth^^> i'm still trying to get my usb2 hdd working
<sampan> dark_suic  i found that when i used konq to do a vbr ogg, it's lowpass wasn't consistent.  i'd set it to not fall below 192 and the files were regularly running 160s.
<LjL> it gives you folders with (virtual) wavs, mp3s, oggs and stuff that you can copy
<dark_suic> and write audiocd:/ in konquerors address bar
<sampan> so i switched
<Xemanth^^> dmesg shows that usb2 device maxtor connected but i cant see it in fdisk -l :|
<Xemanth^^> i have own made kernel
<dark_suic> Xemanth^^, fdisk -l doesn't show my hda and hdb :P
<dark_suic> with precompiled kernel
<Xemanth^^> huh
<dark_suic> and i can assure you that they are (hda1 is / :P)
<Xemanth^^> heh :)
<Vge> hmm, stupid question, but how can i know my modem is working if i dont have a phone line atm? :)
<dark_suic> well guys, going out see you
<Xemanth^^> Vge:  :D
<dark_suic> well, if it hasn't a phone line it isn't working :P
<LjL> Vge: well if it tries to dial, then it will probably work...
<dark_suic> but weill, if it's internal it shouls show up in lspci, and external (usb) on lsusb
<LjL> Vge: if it doesn't try to dial, though, it might simply be because it expects a dialtone that isn't there (but there is a command to disable waiting for dialtone)
<Xemanth^^> in dmesg it shows that its rightly connected with usb speed etd with irq
<Xemanth^^> but i don't know how to mount it i cant see it
<Xemanth^^> in dev
<Vge> well ill try to hear the tone :)
<sampan> xemanth^^ check /media/  does it have /media/usbdisk or /media/sda1  ?  that's where my usb2 ext. hdd is and all i had to do was plug it in
<Xemanth^^> but oh well now i go sleep half four, nn peeps, tomorrow more solving this problem ----------->
<Xemanth^^> sampan: dude not there, im not stupid
<sampan> xemanth^^  no one called you stupid.
<sampan> xemanth^^  we get questions for ALL sorts of problems in here; some with VERY simple solutions.  no need to get defensive.
<Xemanth^^> i have played with debian, kubuntu, red hat, and mandrake 9x and mandriva
<LiteHedded> ubuntu > mandrake
<LiteHedded> I used to love mandrake but there's no comparison
<Xemanth^^> sampan: sry, i just am little frustrated about that ican't listen music in linux because all my music are on lacie :|
<Xemanth^^> and that f*cker cant work
<Xemanth^^> whole ati is shit
<Xemanth^^> sry
<Xemanth^^> i still should grab the freaking chip out of my laptop and throw it outside
<Xemanth^^> and buy nvidia laptop, which would work alot better :|
<Xemanth^^> but oh well i go sleep clock really alot ->
<eightiesk> hey
<alljohnny> oi
<alljohnny> hi =)
<Hobbsee> hi
<alljohnny> I'm testing Kubuntu and it is pretty cool!!
<alljohnny> bbl :)
<Captainbraille> alljohnny: what features stand out to you?
<alljohnny> oh, ease of use! :)
<alljohnny> it's almost as easy as windows or easy to setup
<Captainbraille> Hobbsee, haha, can I have a bit of help installing Real10 please? =)
<alljohnny> install/update/programs
<Hobbsee> !real
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<Captainbraille> alljohnny: right =)
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Hobbsee> Captainbraille: i'd try the second link
<alljohnny> *or easier
<alljohnny> It's stable, k3b, openoffice, internet is faster :) I think I'll adopt it as my main system :) [i'm searching for a stable system to develop]  :)
<Captainbraille> Thanks Hobbsee
<alljohnny> cool programs! everything just works!! thank you for the good job :)
<Hobbsee> no problems Captainbraille
<Captainbraille> alljohnny: I agree completely!
<alljohnny> Captainbraille: :)
<alljohnny> be back later, cya :)
<eightiesk> hey
<eightiesk> `automake-1.6' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
<eightiesk>          you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.
<eightiesk>          You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.
<eightiesk>          Grab them from any GNU archive site.
<eightiesk> what do i need?
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get install automake-1.6
<stupendo44> I need some help to optimize my DNS somehow. DNS resolving seems slow probably 70% of the time
<stupendo44> comparing with Windows, I think I need to change something
<eightiesk> ummmm
<stupendo44> if anybody has some knowledge and/or experience, I'd like to be walked through checking some settings if possible
<eightiesk> i have a question.
<eightiesk> how do i use kdfx?
<stupendo44> eightiesk: well, I'm using it. Let me remember a little bit. What have you done so far?
<eightiesk> i dled the zip.
<eightiesk> i need to install it.
<stupendo44> eightiesk: oh, I'm sorry. I haven't used that. I'm using KBFX, which is a K-Menu button replacement
<stupendo44> sorry
<eightiesk> thats what i ment
<eightiesk> KBFX
<eightiesk> typo.
<eightiesk> its installed now
<eightiesk> how do i make it work?
<stupendo44> oh, let me look it up
<stupendo44> ok, you have it installed? You should be able to add it to your bar by right-clicking the taskbar, then Add Applet to panel. I think
<Traum> ! root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Traum> ! lvm
<ubotu> [lvm]  (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Traum> ! raid
<ubotu> well, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Traum> ! combine:  lvm and raid
<ubotu> Traum: What?
<Traum> ! lvm and raid combined?
<ubotu> Traum: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Traum> sancho ubotu
<Tainted-Tim1> Anyone here?
<stupendo44> eightiesk: how did you install it? compiling for a tar, or a deb?
<stupendo44> Tainted-Tim1: no, nobody at all is here...
<Tainted-Tim1> stupendo44: :p
* stupendo44 thinks, "What a dumb question to ask..."
<Tainted-Tim1> stupendo44: Will you help me out?
<Tainted-Tim1> stupendo44: I compiled and installed this app from kde-looks called metabar.
<Tainted-Tim1> How do I run it;.
<Tainted-Tim1> I'm a linux newb.
<stupendo44> no. I mean yes. I mean no. I mean yes. Oh, wait. I don't know because I don't know what your problem is
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: whats the name of the program
<Tainted-Tim1> ^^ metabar.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: try simply typing metabar in the run screen
<Tainted-Tim1> Didnt work...
<eightiesk> uh i dunno.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: did it come with readme?
<stupendo44> eightiesk: well, can you try to specify what you've done so far as much as you can?
<smoet> hmm, kde looks much nicer then gnome
<stupendo44> Tainted-Tim1: what was the file extension of the file that you downloaded?
<LiteHedded> smoet: yes it does ;)
<smoet> good thing i checked ;)
<eightiesk> configure mak and makinstalled.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: Give me a moment, let me find it and download it ok?
<stupendo44> no doubt...
<Tainted-Tim1> Ok
<Tainted-Tim1> thanks
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: is this it http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34127
<Snake__> ?
<rich0rd> is it a program, or a "plugin" e.g. for superkaramba?
<eightiesk> stupendo44, where do i get the deb file i didn't knopw about it.
<stupendo44> eightiesk: try reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746
<stupendo44> eightiesk: sometimes somebody will make a deb file. Not always
<Tainted-Tim1> Thats a theme.
<stupendo44> eightiesk: but you can create your own using the link that I sent you
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: can you link me to what you downloaded?
<Tainted-Tim1> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21168
<eightiesk> i just wanna make it work
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: thank you
<stupendo44> eightiesk: that page I sent you walks you through installing it and everything
<stupendo44> eightiesk: read the whole thing for other peoples questions and problems too
<eightiesk> stupendo44, i'm not a total noob just new to linux
<eightiesk>  i'm microsoft certified.
<eightiesk> :-p
<rich0rd> hrhr
<Tainted-Tim1> microshit*
<rich0rd> i am cisco certified
<rich0rd> so what
<eightiesk> ya i no.
<stupendo44> eightiesk: I wasn't trying to diss you. I'm sorry if it sounded like that
<eightiesk> not trying to brag.
<stupendo44> rich0rd: how far?
<eightiesk> I thought i was geting ragged on.
<rich0rd> ccna
<stupendo44> rich0rd: that's it?
<Snake__> eightiesk: Quick question...are you proud of that?
<stupendo44> :)
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: Any ideas?
<rich0rd> sure :-)
<stupendo44> Snake__: I would say I'm proud of my extensive windows experience and expertise...
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm sorry, one moment, I just reinstalled kubuntu, I need to get the build files
<stupendo44> Snake__: knowledge is power and all that...
<Snake__> stupendo44: Meh...I would rather be cisco or novell certed before M$
<stupendo44> Snake__: oh, yeah. definitely.
<stupendo44> I took a cisco class, just didn't get enough to take the cert
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: Did your configure build correctly?
<Tainted-Tim1> What should I have to do?
<stupendo44> The only thing I have is an old A+
<Tainted-Tim1> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Tainted-Tim1> Is what I did
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm just asking, when you did ./configure, did it have any errors
<Tainted-Tim1> Nope
<Snake__> alright
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: hold on, because i'm having issues congfigureing it :) Thats why I asked
<Tainted-Tim1> lol
<Snake__> !X includes
<Tainted-Tim1> .
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Snake__
<Snake__> ...
<stupendo44> be careful with that exclamation mark
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<stupendo44> ubotu is talkative tonight
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, stupendo44
<stupendo44> lol
<Tainted-Tim1> Ubotu.
<Tainted-Tim1> What kind of bot is that?
<Tainted-Tim1> What does it respond to?
<stupendo44> it's name and the exclamation mark
<Tainted-Tim1> Ubotu sucks.
<ubotu> methinks sucks is a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol.
<Tainted-Tim1> We are in #kubuntu!
<stupendo44> it's the same bot for both channels
<Tainted-Tim1> I know, but it's still funny.
<stupendo44> ubotu kubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Tainted-Tim1> What about questions?
<Tainted-Tim1> ubotu why was ubuntu made?
<ubotu> Tainted-Tim1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tainted-Tim1> no!
<regeya> it's fun to watch people get snippy with bots ;-)
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: How did it go?
<stupendo44> has anyone else here had trouble with dns?
<Tainted-Tim1> regeya: It's hilarious.
<stupendo44> ubotu dns
<ubotu> stupendo44: What?
<regeya> !dns
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: lol, i'm working it rofl
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: I don't know what "X Includes"
<eightiesk> Snake__, it makes me money
<stupendo44> ubotu, what is today's date?
<ubotu> stupendo44: what are you talking about?
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: How would you generally run a program like that
<stupendo44> ubotu, what time is is?
<Tainted-Tim1> ubotu, want to come over?
<ubotu> stupendo44: I think you lost me on that one
<ubotu> Tainted-Tim1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tainted-Tim1> Dang.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: usually you would just type the program name...but KDE-Look as a very bad reputation for decent programs
<Snake__> Because they don't filter anything, all crap gets put through
<stupendo44> ubotu, do you have a girlfriend?
<Tainted-Tim1> I know, but I liked the idea.
<ubotu> stupendo44: My cat's name is Mittens!
<Tainted-Tim1> lol
<stupendo44> lol
<stupendo44> well then
<Tainted-Tim1> ubotu, Mittens
<ubotu> Tainted-Tim1: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Tainted-Tim1> ...
<Tainted-Tim1> ubotu, kitty
<ubotu> Tainted-Tim1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tainted-Tim1> ubotu, cat
<ubotu> Tainted-Tim1: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<stupendo44> ubotu, english
<ubotu> stupendo44: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<stupendo44> english, ubotu, engish. we are speaking it right now. stupid
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: It uses css and html to make the menu, me being a webdesigner loved the idea...not so great on it anymore.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: heh, i'm a web designer myself, fun job ain't it?
<stupendo44> ubotu, what would you say if I called you stupid?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, stupendo44
<Tainted-Tim1> eye speeek purrfet eglisn speka
<Snake__> !lart stupendo44
* ubotu holds stupendo44 to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: Yes it is.
<stupendo44> ubotu: ow
<ubotu> stupendo44: What?
<Tainted-Tim1> !lart ubotu
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops tainted-tim1 in half
<Snake__> lol
<stupendo44> lol
<Tainted-Tim1> lol
* Snake__ whistles while he gets build files
<Tainted-Tim1> !lart ubotu
* ubotu stabs tainted-tim1
<Tainted-Tim1> !lart ubotu
<stupendo44> !lart Tainted-Tim1
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples Tainted-Tim1's genitalia to the ground
<stupendo44> !lart Tainted-Tim1
<Tainted-Tim1> wtf
<Tainted-Tim1> fuck
<Tainted-Tim1> that would hurt
<Tainted-Tim1> !lart ubotu
<stupendo44> lol
<Tainted-Tim1> !lart ubotu
* ubotu chops tainted-tim1 in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<Snake__> Watch the language
<Tainted-Tim1> Sorry.
<stupendo44> !lart Tainted-Tim1
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of Tainted-Tim1's pants
<stupendo44> oh, this is hilarious
<Tainted-Tim1> Why is he aiming at my twig and dingle berries?
<Snake__> Ugh so much to do
<Snake__> I hate fresh installs
<stupendo44> anybody here want a 15" monitor?
* Snake__ can't wait to get his system back to where it was
<Snake__> stupendo44: LCD or CRT
<stupendo44> CRT
<Snake__> Meh
<Snake__> Nope
<Snake__> Got one :)
<stupendo44> me too. 9 of them. people give you all kinds of old crap when you fix their computers.
<Snake__> stupendo44: yep, my server runs out of dedicated hardware :-D
<Snake__> donated hardware**
<stupendo44> I have an old AST/400 something. It doesn't even have dos, it's some proprietary thing
<Tainted-Tim1> Anyone have laptop memory?
<Tainted-Tim1> lol
<stupendo44> I remember a laptop, Tainted-Tim1
<Snake__> stupendo44: What do you mean, you cant put dos on it??
<stupendo44> I could, but what would be the point...
<Snake__> stupendo44: idk...to run windows 3.1?
<stupendo44> Snake__: do you think I want to cause more stress in my life?
<Snake__> stupendo44: Just put it on there and give it to an elderly home :)
<Snake__> stupendo44: then they get the headaches
<stupendo44> I'd rather put linux on there if I was going to do that
<Snake__> stupendo44: Hmmm good point sir!
* stupendo44 smells a traiter...
<stupendo44> *traitor
<Snake__> stupendo44: Na, you just mentioned DOS, so you got me in that state of mind
<Snake__> ;)
<stupendo44> oh, so it's my fault...
<stupendo44> always.
<Snake__> Besides, 3.1 was good....I never got one BSOD on it!
<Snake__> 3.11 was good, to be exact
* stupendo44 quietly says, "I run XP on another drive to run NFSMW..."
<stupendo44> Snake__: weren't BSODs invented in 95?
<Snake__> stupendo44: Hehe, its okay, my gaming rig runs XP, but i'm on my laptop a lot more
<Snake__> stupendo44: Yep :P
<Snake__> Tis a joke
<stupendo44> My main system is Kubuntu 5.10, but I switch to the other drive to play that game. That's basically the only reason. And now that I beat it, it's rare for me to switch.
<stupendo44> My only issue with Kubuntu right now is the slow DNS resolving. I'm not even sure where to start
<Snake__> I see
<stupendo44> Snake__: ah, I get it now... Joke... yeah...
<Snake__> rofl
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm sorry i'm taking so long
<Tainted-Tim1> its ok
<Tainted-Tim1> brb
<stupendo44> world: I need some help to optimize my DNS somehow. DNS resolving seems slow probably 70% of the time. I'd like to be walked through checking some settings, if possible.
<Snake__> ugh god I hate compling
<stupendo44> wouldn't it be called comping? Like using the computer. or. something.
<Tainted-Tim1> back
<Tainted-Tim1> any good new?
<Tainted-Tim1> s
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: not yet...i still cant get it to build
<Snake__> grrr
<Snake__> I hate KDE-Look...
* bur[n] er is frustrated with it as opposed to gnome-look
<Tainted-Tim1> Can you recommend a better place?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: For applications?
<Snake__> Sourceforge
<Tainted-Tim1> For desktop-enhancing..
<Tainted-Tim1> applications, themes stuff like that.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: No not really...but a lot of applications just suck on KDE-Look
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm sorry, I can't get it to install, and without that, I can't really tell you how to run i
<Snake__> t
<stupendo44> Snake__: I would have to agree with that
<bur[n] er> Snake__: it's mostly a theme site though
<Tainted-Tim1> Damn, hmm.
<Snake__> bur[n] er: and it does great as that, theres lots of good stuff in the order of wallpapers, themes, karambas etc, but they allow applications as well, and as I said..most just suck
<Tainted-Tim1> What about a program like metabar?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm not even sure exactly what it is, so I can't really recommend you to anything
<Tainted-Tim1> Did you read the link I sent you?
<Tainted-Tim1> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21168
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: but it doesn't say what it is
<stupendo44> Tainted-Tim1: yeah, I'm not clear on what it is either. From the comments, it appears to be a program, but I can't tell for what
<Tainted-Tim1> hahahaahah
<Tainted-Tim1> lol
<Tainted-Tim1> google metabar...i found the answer to my problem
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: where at
<Snake__> the source forge?
<Tainted-Tim1> Its now what I thought it was.
<Tainted-Tim1> Damnit.
<Tainted-Tim1> so misleading.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: well reading over this sourceforge report...it appears i'm not the only one having make issues
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: and it also apprears that the programmer isn't doing crap about it
<Tainted-Tim1> I wonder why it compiled so easily for me..
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: cuz ur special
<Snake__> :)
<Tainted-Tim1> zomgz
<Tainted-Tim1> yay
<Snake__> lol
<Tainted-Tim1> How do I make my stuff look like his? The taskbar and application dock or w/e.
<Tainted-Tim1> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=28725&file1=28725-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=KMetabar++-+%28Modified+Metabar+0.7%29
<Tainted-Tim1> In that pic
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: ...ohh man thats a lot of customization
<Snake__> Best of luck to you with that
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol.
<Tainted-Tim1> Any tips on where to start?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: right click on your panel, go to "panel menu" and configure panel
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: start playing with stuff there
<Tainted-Tim1> Eh, I almost got it.
<Tainted-Tim1> :D
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: Sweet, and you'll probly need to download a few things...that search bar isn't stock
<Tainted-Tim1> The run Command?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: thats a run command??
<Tainted-Tim1> I guess I downloaded that already....because its there.,
<Tainted-Tim1> Yeah
<Tainted-Tim1> Read the text above it.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: oh whoops, didn't see that :)
<Tainted-Tim1> I put the color picker in too,
<Tainted-Tim1> I always get pissed off in windows having to open PS.
<Tainted-Tim1> taking a screenshot and then getting the value.
<Tainted-Tim1> How do I move them?
<Tainted-Tim1> The little applets
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: In the taskbar?
<Tainted-Tim1> Yeah
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: there should be little bars when you move near the applet, drag the bar around
<_ice> amarok problems with it
<Tainted-Tim1> I had taken them off
<_ice> I started it and now it won't load
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: how did you do that..
<Tainted-Tim1> Configure Panel > Appearance > Advanced > Hide.
<_ice> how do I not have any permissions to kill frostwire ?
<_ice> its says it when I try to kill it
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: well I suggest you put it back :)
<_ice> any suggestions
<Tainted-Tim1> Well I did now.
<Tainted-Tim1> But I removed them again.
<Tainted-Tim1> I dont plan on moving them.
<fatejudger> has anyone compiled amaroK on Dapper?
<Snake__> _ice: are you sudo killing it?
<_ice> no with the task manager
<Snake__> _ice: oh...hmmm
<Snake__> Dunno
<Snake__> sorry
<_ice> also to kde freezes when I pull up certain apps too
<_ice> thinking about switching to flux or xfce
<Snake__> _ice: I suggest xfce if you must switch
<_ice> yeah I used to use it all the time
<_ice> just that I like kde ?>
<_ice> is 3.5 really buggy ?
<Snake__> _ice: no sir, i'm on 3.5 and lovin every minuteo f it
<Tainted-Tim1> What font do you think that is?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: no clue
<_ice> so why is it running like piss for me then ?
<Snake__> _ice: never seen piss run...and I honestly don't know
<gamma> hey i'm getting some 404s when trying to upgrade dapper for the first time.. ideas?
<gamma> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.6-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<_ice> ok so why is it running poorly for me then
<Snake__> _ice: as i just said, I honestly don't know
<_ice> is there a way I can find out
<Snake__> _ice: talk to someone more experienced than I
<neosc> guys.. i've set my eth card up using ifconfig eth0 *.*.*.* netmask *.*.*.*
<neosc> i still cnat connect to net tho...
<Snake__> neosc: try typing "sudo dhclient"
<Snake__> neosc: then try to ping google.com
<neosc> no.. i cnt.. it gives
<Tainted-Tim1> HAHAHHAHA
<Tainted-Tim1> Wow.
<neosc> cannot find NeoSc using gethostbyname()
<Tainted-Tim1> I love the clock applet! With the mode "fuzzy"!
<Tainted-Tim1> Its a "quarter to ten"
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: It's quite annoying IMO :)
<Tainted-Tim1> Hehe.
<Snake__> neosc: when you do sudo dhclient??
<neosc> any sudo command for that matter
<Snake__> neosc: hmmm
<neosc> sudo systemsettings, network-admin
<neosc> anything..
<Snake__> neosc: sounds like your sudo might be pooched, did it work??
<Snake__> work before**
<neosc> no..
<neosc> i had to boot in recov mode to do the ifconfig
<Snake__> neosc: like, did it work when you first installed your kubuntu
<neosc> i installed kub yesterday
<neosc> hasnt yet worked
<neosc> am new to this
<Snake__> neosc: Your install may have gone bad...because if sudo is screwed up, your in for a long haul
<_ice> hmm reinstalled amarok still get the same problems get the splash screen then it just keeps loading
<neosc> ya.. think i shud install again
<_ice> very wierd
<Snake__> neosc: that would be my suggestion
<neosc> fwell.. what r the steps.. yesterday the install screwed up my XP.. dont want that to happed again
<neosc> i just format the drive?
<Snake__> neosc: how did you screw up your XP?
<neosc> oh i dad two win oses on my comp..
<Snake__> neosc: just format the partition that XP isn't on
<neosc> i could no longer boot to xp.. showed a hal.dll missing or corrupted.. missing..
<neosc> but thats a commo error it seems..
<neosc> had to recover back my xp
<Snake__> neosc: very odd
<neosc> yes.. but fairly common 4 ppl with 2 wins
<neosc> who install kub
<Snake__> neosc: I'm sorry I don't have much experience myself beyond basic usage...
<Snake__> So I can't really help you there
<neosc> thanks anyway
<Snake__> I try. lol
<Nirvana> I have a problem with package creation. I have my own "secret" key in my ~/.gnupg/ dir. The filename is secring.gpg. All of that seems OK. But when I try to create a deb package for KMPlayer (0.92), I get this error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/528282 -- Could the error be because I am creating this pkg in the /tmp directory, which is owned by root? I have made my own key, as I said earlier, and all should be well, 
<eightiesk> i can't get kbfx to install....
<neosc> am waiting for my 5 ubuntu cds..
<neosc> then i'll dump kubntu
<Snake__> neosc: aw thats to bad...I love my kubuntu
<Tainted-Tim1> Oh shit....How do I take a screenshot?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: run Kscreenshot
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: i'm sorry, its called ksnapshot
<neosc> hmm.. cant i just reinstall kub.. over the existing one..
<Tainted-Tim1> I was gonna say..
<neosc> by booting frm th install cd
<neosc> without formatting and stuf
<Traum> !lvm on to of Raid, or Raid on top of LVM??
<ubotu> Traum: I give up, what is it?
<Snake__> neosc: Yes you could, but I cant guarentee sudo being fixed, as I believe that retains your settings
<neosc> oh
<neosc> oh BTW anyone know what the heck hotplug subsystem is... my booting hangs up half the time at that stage
<eightiesk> !kbfx
<ubotu> eightiesk: I haven't a clue
<eightiesk> :-(
<Tainted-Tim1> http://infiniti-hax.com/images/ss.png It has nothing to do with hax, but Okay.
<Tainted-Tim1> neosc: Do you have any USB things plugged in
<Tainted-Tim1> ?
<Tainted-Tim1> A GFX card?
<Snake__> not bad Tainted-Tim1
<neosc> no
<neosc> no
<Tainted-Tim1> PCI cards?
<Tainted-Tim1> or AGP?
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: one moment, ill see if I can find a pic of my screen
<neosc> hmm.. maybe
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: Im going to style it a bit more too.
<neosc> but i'm sure i got a M/B with all of that embedded
<neosc> i do have the slots tho..
<neosc> empty
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: heres mine
<Snake__> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<Tainted-Tim1> Oh, Hmm.
<Tainted-Tim1> Im a linux noob.
<Tainted-Tim1> I just fixed my exact same problem.
<neosc> how?
<Tainted-Tim1> I had a GFX card, I just put it in the Hotplug blacklist.
<Tainted-Tim1> sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Tainted-Tim1> or kate
<Tainted-Tim1> w/e.
<neosc> crap.. my sudo's gone phoosh
<neosc> gives 'cannot find neosc using gethostbyname()
<Tainted-Tim1> Where can I get the infos thing?
<Tainted-Tim1> neosc: No idea, ask some of the more experienced people.
<neosc> hmm.
<Nirvana> I have a problem with package creation. I have my own "secret" key in my ~/.gnupg/ dir. The filename is secring.gpg. All of that seems OK. But when I try to create a deb package for KMPlayer (0.92), I get this error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/528282 -- Could the error be because I am creating this pkg in the /tmp directory, which is owned by root? I have made my own key, as I said earlier, and all should be well, 
<dark_suic> Nirvana, although i'm not sure and don't know a thing about packaging, if you believe that the error could be because of /tmp being owned by root, why don't you try to package it in your home directory?
<jldugger> so i tried out kubuntu -- is there an easy way to "go back in time" to before i installed kubuntu-desktop
<jldugger> ?
<Tainted-Tim1> Snake__: Where can I get the Infos applet?
<Tainted-Tim1> Delete the partition.
<Snake__> Tainted-Tim1: mmmmmmmmm dunno
<dark_suic> jldugger, i don't know if ther is a way, but you need to uninstall kubuntu-desktop??? you can have both...
<dark_suic> you can enter gnome from the desktop manager
<jldugger> dark_suic, well, it kinda clobbered the applications menu
<dark_suic> ???
<jldugger> i dont really need all the kde kapps
<dark_suic> well, it shouln't have done that mainly because kde saves it's things at ~/.kde/
<dark_suic> you can see if you want any of them
<dark_suic> or if you don't like ANY of them
<dark_suic> just remove your /home/user/.kde directory
<dark_suic> it won't create one if you don't start kde again
<jldugger> i dont think that will fix it
<dark_suic> and it should remove most of the icons
<jldugger> im pretty sure the menus are system wide
* Snake__ installs fluxbox
<dark_suic> jldugger, u already tried?
<dark_suic> it won't hurt since you aren't using kde anymore, are you?
<jldugger> nope
<Tainted-Tim1> Lol
<Tainted-Tim1> Why do you want fluxbox?
<dark_suic> then you may try it...
<dark_suic> as i said, it won't hurt
<dark_suic> but after4 removing it
<jldugger> well i moved it to .kdetrsh
<dark_suic> ok, but you won't see any change if you move it
<jldugger> the menus are still full of kde-crap, presumably because the programs are still installed
<dark_suic> the system looks for .desktop files
<jldugger> i dont see why GNOME would look in .KDE
<dark_suic> and the .desktop files are still there if you move the folder ;)
<dark_suic> and you have to restart your x server
<dark_suic> in order to make it dissappear
<dark_suic> gnome doesn't have any special hate to kde :P
<dark_suic> it just looks ALL over the system (i think :P)
<dark_suic> if you think you have too much to do, just format and reinstall ubuntu without installing kubuntu-desktop again
<jldugger> well, if i apt-get remove ark, the menu entry goes away.
<eightiesk> dark_suic, will you help me?
<jldugger> restarting your x server to apply changes appears to be more of a kde thing
<dark_suic> eightiesk, i'm starting to get bored of people asking if i can help or if i will help :P just ask your question, maybe another one can help
<eightiesk> i'm trying to install lol
<eightiesk> kbfx
<eightiesk> and it errors.
<dark_suic> jldugger, if you make any config change in any thing, you have to restart the daemon running to make the changes apply
<dark_suic> u ever tried changing /etc/network/interfaces and see if works without restarting networking?
<dark_suic> eightiesk, i've heard that before, but can't help since i don't even know what kbfx is :P
<jldugger> no, but ive tried changing the antialiasing / subpixel rendering
<dark_suic> jldugger, if you just want to get rid of ALL KDE things, just reinstsall, it won't take more than 30-40 minutes
<jldugger> it'd take more than 30 minutes to remember all the things i had previously configured, and back up my drive
<eightiesk> Aji-Dahaka, do u use kbfx?
<dark_suic> jldugger, you can save your configurations :P
<dark_suic> eightiesk, try asking google with the exact error
<jldugger> also, i dont have a list of packages i installed before kubuntu-desktop =/
<eightiesk> its a huge error...
<eightiesk> like 15 of them.
<dark_suic> jldugger, try removing the kde icons that mess up your menu
<dark_suic> removing the packages i mean
<jldugger> i just removed the kdelibs packages
<jldugger> that caught pretty much everything
<dark_suic> you can just write them down to a terminal and then just
<dark_suic> that's true
<jldugger> the only kde app i used before was k3hb
<dark_suic> you should remove kde-core (or something like that)
<jldugger> i didnt install kde-core
<jldugger> its a virtual package
<jldugger> nothing depends on it, so nothing would be removed if i uninstalled it =/
<dark_suic> well, kde-core is... kde core :P if you got kde installed it should have installed kde-core (i think)
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> keep in mind that i'm talking on suggestions and suppositions, never uninstalled kde from ubuntu as i love kde and don't like gnome :P
<dark_suic> i'm just trying to do my best to help you :P
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: im not sure, i just found out i dont have kde core installed
<Red_Herring> and  im running kde
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, i don't know :P
<dark_suic> i just thought it should be installed as it is... ermmm kde-core?
<Red_Herring> i got a question
<jldugger> im telling ya, kde core is just a virtual pacakge. it depends on lots of things, so before you install "kde-core" you get all the things that kde core consists of
<dark_suic> lol :P
<Red_Herring> how are we gonna get SuSE lovers to come to Kubuntu?
<dark_suic> i read you before :P
<jldugger> same goes for kubuntu-desktop
<owner> red herring do youi want to switch back to gnome?
<Red_Herring> they are SO ignorant
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, then leave them in their ignorance :P
<Red_Herring> owner: i dont like gnome, theres nothgn new about it
<eightiesk> owner do you use kbfx?
<dark_suic> if anyone wants to move to kubuntu they will say, just don't try to ask them to
<owner> i just googled it eighties
<dark_suic> eightiesk, i'm kinda lazy at 5:20 am, what's kbfx?
<owner> its a kicker replacement
<owner> cool
<dark_suic> lol
<dark_suic> kicker seems good to me :P
<eightiesk> its a kmenu replacment.
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: i managed to get kubuntu on the computer club's computer, but the idiots FUCKED IT UP, so now they all love SuSE
<dark_suic> ok, ok
<Red_Herring> even thogh the turned it off during updating 5 TIMES!
<owner> red herring, how does suse compare to ubuntu
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, while you have your kubuntu....
<Red_Herring> then WONDERED WHY IT BROKE
<Red_Herring> owner: it doesnt
<owner> i wanted to try suse before
<owner> there is a supersuse
<Red_Herring> suse is years behind kubuntu
<dark_suic> i just can't let my beloved apt go :P
<owner> really?
<Red_Herring> dont use suse
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> thats kinda harsh
<Red_Herring> its fine
<eightiesk> ya
<owner> okay, but what do you like the most about kubuntu over suse
<Red_Herring> but the OSS version sucks to use anything w/
<jldugger> im told suse does some pretty nifty things like provide mp3 playback by default, and detects most hardware properly.
<eightiesk> :-(
<Red_Herring> the FREE version cant get win32codecs
<Red_Herring> or java
<Red_Herring> or flash
<Red_Herring> or opera
<Cowlike> Red_Herring: at least Suse will correctly work with the power settings on your Dell laptop out of the box  ;)
<Red_Herring> but the paid version is nice
<Red_Herring> Cowlike: suse FUCKED UP the power setting on my laptop
<owner> what about opensuse?
<Red_Herring> kubuntu works perfecly
<Red_Herring> owner: it sucks
<owner> does suse use reiserfs?
<Cowlike> Red_Herring: I have never yet been able to get kunbuntu to hibernate properly
<Red_Herring> the only nice thing about suse is all the stuff that ya have ta get in ubuntu comes w/ suse
<Red_Herring> the paid version
<Cowlike> Red_Herring: crashes on restart  (prolly my ATI card)
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> ATI and linux sucks
<owner> ati driver support sucks
<Red_Herring> yup
<owner> cowlike all of us ati fglrx users have that issue
<Cowlike> owner and Red_Herring: everything is great w.r.t the ATI (opengl and all) except for the low power stuff
<Red_Herring> i used to have ati
<owner> it causes gdm/kdm to freeze when logging out
<Red_Herring> but i hated it's linux support soooo much i got an nvidia card
<Cowlike> owner: I have no such problem when logging out. only the power stuff gives me grief. everything else is great
<Jestre> Is there a Psi 0.10 coming for kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> whats Psi?
<Red_Herring> !psi
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh?
<Jestre> Red_Herring: Jabber client
<Red_Herring> hmm
<eightiesk> owner ne luck?
<dark_suic> kopete?
<eightiesk> i been working on this for an hour.
<Red_Herring> where are all ya from?
<dark_suic> i have kopete for jabber :P
<Red_Herring> i dont know anyone who uses jabber
<dark_suic> spain, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> but i heard its popular in other places
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, now you know :P
<Red_Herring> yeah
<eightiesk> Eastern USA here.
<Red_Herring> i thoguth you told me that
<Red_Herring> suberb of chicago here
<Red_Herring> wheres everyone else from?
<dark_suic> yeah, you asked the same yesterday :P
<Red_Herring> yeah, and it was interesting to talk to someone from spain
<Red_Herring> and finland
<Red_Herring> i never would have learned about what others think of america if it wasnt for you guys
<alekz> hi, how can i have sound on multiple aplications? if i use amaroK i dont have sound in firefox and same if i use firefox.. what can i do ?
<Red_Herring> how do i add users?
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: kuser
<Red_Herring> terminal way
<Red_Herring> im sshing into a debian box i made
<Red_Herring> no way to use kuser
<Jestre> adduser or useradd
<Red_Herring> adduser doesnt work
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> its useradd
<Jestre> Either should work... depends on how much configuration I need for the user
<Jestre> Though I've never used deb
<Red_Herring> its the same as ubuntu
<dark_suic> Jestre, in some distros both aren't installed, just one of them...
<Red_Herring> actually to be accurate, ubuntu is the same as debian
<dark_suic> well, more or less :P
<Jestre> Sort of, kinda :)
<dark_suic> ubuntu/kubuntu is more user friendly
<Red_Herring> never mind
<Red_Herring> i just forgot to run it as root
<Red_Herring> wow
<dark_suic> but debian sid is more uptodate
* Red_Herring kicks himself
<dark_suic> you should :P
<Red_Herring> the base of debian is the same as ubuntu
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> its the closest thing ubuntu is to
<Red_Herring> slight differences
<dark_suic> yeah
<Red_Herring> for example
<dr_wu> if i may, Ubuntu is built around Debian?
<Red_Herring> ifconfig
<Red_Herring> dr_wu: yup
<Red_Herring> nearly 100%
<Red_Herring> when i run ifconfig as a normal user under debian, it claims that the command is not found
<Red_Herring> it works fine as a normal user under ubuntu
<Red_Herring> i like debian's way on that one
<dark_suic> for servers it's way better, but for a desktop install :P
<dark_suic> having to su for knowing your ip isn't the best way to do it :P
<dark_suic> or just /sbin/ifconfig
<Red_Herring> i think it is
<Red_Herring> if someone is ssh'd into your box as a normal user, its nice for them not to know too much about teh computer ;-)
<dark_suic> well, it's just 5:45 am here, i didn't remember that with ifconfig you actually can CHANGE  eth config :P
<dark_suic> and as it's the time it is
<dark_suic> i think my system is going down to sleep NOW!
<Cowlike> if someone is ssh'd into your box, they sure as hell already know what your ip is
<stupendo44> hey, it there any way to control the automatic "nice" changing that Kubuntu is doing
<dark_suic> well, but if someone is able to ssh into your box it's sure he will know that /sbin/ifconfig works too
<stupendo44> sometimes it will slow a program down, when I don't want it to
<Red_Herring> not sure
<stupendo44> like firefox, when it's taking up 200MB of RAM
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: im trying to get a freind to learn ssh and linux
<dark_suic> see you guys
<Red_Herring> i dont want them to be able to use ifconfig
<Cowlike> then make it 700
<Cowlike> it's owned by root
<_grigory> anyone uses mplayer here?
<Red_Herring> sometimes
<_grigory> can't get fullscreen to work
<Red_Herring> _grigory: you have the latest drivers installed?
<Red_Herring> video card drivers
<_grigory> hm... i suppose no
<fit4lfe> trying to link firefox 1.5 as a dchoot -d
<fit4lfe> using kde
<Red_Herring> dont use firefox1.5
<Red_Herring> its backported too much
<fit4lfe> why ?
<Red_Herring> it uses newer libs
<_grigory> i thought it was mplayer problem - it doesn't really fullscreen video, just puts it on the black background, original size
<fit4lfe> I like the tabs though
<fit4lfe> lol
<Red_Herring> _grigory: no, its the hardware, and by extention the driver, that controls the expantion of that
<_grigory> Red_Herring: ok, thanks... let's check out ati.com
<Red_Herring> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cowlike> fit4lf3: i've been using 1.5 since it came out and it's fine. has a memory leak but other than that :)
<Red_Herring> JUST a memory leak
<Red_Herring> ?!?!?!?!?
<Red_Herring> thats a VERY bad thing
<Cowlike> yes, just a leak
<Cowlike> no shit
<Red_Herring> thats what makes m$ suck
<Cowlike> just shut it down every few days
<Cowlike> I know, nobody likes leaks... just saying it works. no lib problems
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> well
<Cowlike> yes
<Cowlike> really
<Red_Herring> the leak is a lib problem
<Red_Herring> i geruntee it
<Cowlike> what lib problem is that, exactly?
<Red_Herring> no clue
<Red_Herring> but ff1.5 uses brand new libs
<Red_Herring> which kubuntu doesnt have
<Red_Herring> so it could be any one of them
<Cowlike> tons of C and C++ programs leak and it has nothing to do with libs, just forgetting to match all your allocs with frees
<Red_Herring> true
<Red_Herring> but the normal ff doesnt leak
<Red_Herring> under any OS
<Cowlike> what is "normal"?
<Cowlike> google and you'll see that it had plenty of leaks before as well
<fit4lfe> having trouble with amarok :?
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> whatever
<Red_Herring> you win
<fit4lfe> I get to the splash screen and then it keeps loading ?
<Cowlike> kmail is crashing with all the latest updates. I consider that worse :(   I kinda like kmail too
<Cowlike> breezy, that is
<Cowlike> Has anyone here ever tried to get (k)ubuntu working in MS Virtual PC?  Every time I try to install, it crashes partway through the install. Very frustrating.
<Red_Herring> thats MS virtual pc for ya
<Red_Herring> we are a bunch of nerds who hate m$, ya think we got MS Virtual PC?
<Cowlike> heh   sure, why not?
<Traum> I just got bitten by that snake: the aversion to MS
<Traum> I tried to change the partition type to bsd from msdos
<Cowlike> i need win for the work vpn, unfortunately.   would like access to linux without going to my other box while i'm doing that
<Red_Herring> same here
<Traum> and could not configure lvm and raid in the partitioner
<Red_Herring> i hate ms
<stupendo44> Red_Herring: me too
<Red_Herring> who doesnt here?
<Red_Herring> i mean, this IS a linux chat room
<Traum> next time you install ubuntu 5.10, try it
<stupendo44> maybe you should by IHateMS.com
<stupendo44> just because someone likes linux doesn't mean they hate MS
<Traum> delete whole disk, and change type to something else...
<Traum> besides msdos
<Cowlike> stupendo44: i'm too old and work on too many systems to get religious about that :)
<Cowlike> sure, I greatly prefer working on unix type systems but you can't all the time in work life.  well some of us can't
<stupendo44> yeah, I can't really get paid for fixing someone's Windows XP computer while I'm complaining the whole time, "Man, I hate Microsoft. Man, I hate Microsoft."
<Red_Herring> same here
<Red_Herring> i just shut my mouth the entire time
<stupendo44> I finally got my dns issue resolved, thanks to lunaphyte over in #dns. This is so awesome...
<Red_Herring> rj.selfip.com
<Red_Herring> thats my debian server
<Red_Herring> :-)
<Cowlike> oh no! we know ur ip!  ;)
<stupendo44> ok, you could definitely do without the scrolling title bar
<stupendo44> cheesy and annoying
<Red_Herring> hey
<Red_Herring> i made that in cp1
<Red_Herring> i was learning JS
<Red_Herring> that just got up today
<Red_Herring> it was down for the last month
<Cowlike> yikes! running ftp too   ;)
* bur[n] er would like to introduce Cowlike to dns.pl which works for anyone on irc :P
<Red_Herring> Cowlike: nothing on the ftp site
<Cowlike> just wondering why you'd run ftp server and ssh both
<Red_Herring> yet... ;-)
<Red_Herring> Cowlike: ssh cant transfer files
<Cowlike> ummm yes it can
* bur[n] er assumes Cowlike just learned what port scanning does
<Red_Herring> REALLY?
<Cowlike> man "scp"
<Red_Herring> how
<Cowlike> yes
<Cowlike> really
<bur[n] er> yes ssh can!!!
<Red_Herring> scp is something else entirely
<unix_infidel> anyone here use kwifimanager to manage multiple wireless AP's and to transition b/w them?
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: sftp:// in nautilus or fish:// in konqueror or winscp.com for windows
<Cowlike> bur[n] er   believe me, i've know that for a looooooong time
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: thats sftp
<bur[n] er> scp is part of ssh, if you have ssh server, you have scp
<Red_Herring> not ssh
<Red_Herring> or ftp
<Red_Herring> hmm
<gamma> anyone getting 404 errors on dapper when trying to get the latest libasound, alsa-utils, ifupdown gconf2 libgconf2 gconf2-common libhal hal libhalstorage??
<stupendo44> Red_Herring: One more suggestion, don't insert the full-size image into a reduced size on the page. The resizing always looks terrible
<Cowlike> scp is part of the ssh distribution
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: it's part of ssh server
<Cowlike> look into it some time
<stupendo44> the glue and bush pictures
<Red_Herring> stupendo44: didnt i make a thumbnail?
<Red_Herring> oh
<Cowlike> ssh server handles that
<Red_Herring> that one
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> willfix
<stupendo44> Red_Herring: not for those two. A right-click View Picture shows the whole thing
<bur[n] er> gamma: it's just the US repos
<Red_Herring> oh yeah, forgot about those
<eightiesk> !yahoo
<gamma> bur[n] er: are they going to add it at some point? 0.o
<ubotu> eightiesk: Huh?
<eightiesk> !ymessenger
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !yahoomessenger
<ubotu> eightiesk: Some people juggle geese
<stupendo44> someone should register BestLinuxDistribution.com and direct it to Kubuntu
<stupendo44> ubotu: some people juggle geese
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, stupendo44
<Red_Herring> good idea
<bur[n] er> gamma: add what?  I don't know, i just switched all the us.ubuntu to fr.ubuntu ;)
<bur[n] er> eightiesk: /msg ubotu
<stupendo44> ubotu: some people juggle geese
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, stupendo44
<gamma> bur[n] er: haha i guess i'll do that too then :P
<gamma> didn't france outlaw opensource?
<bur[n] er> gamma: works for me so far, i hvaen't fully updated all my packages yet... should work though
<bur[n] er> gamma: you prefer de. or uk. or au. ? ;)
* bur[n] er just picked randomly as a test
<gamma> haha i'll stick with the french i guess :P
<gamma> i'm changing my list back once i upgrade though ;)
<gamma> stupid question.. is laptop ram the same as desktop pc ram?
<Red_Herring> wtf is with this!?!?!?
<Red_Herring> i can get ftp as myself
<Red_Herring> but i made an account for my freind...
<Red_Herring> but he cant use his
<Red_Herring> it gives him a password failure
<eXSiR> is there a way to change dpi on kde ??
<Cowlike> Red_Herring: is there a message in /var/log/messages?
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Cowlike> Red_Herring: it would be much easier to just have him use scp or sftp though
<Cowlike> and more secure
<Red_Herring> true
<Cowlike> ftp transmits passwords over the wire in the clear
<bur[n] er> eXSiR: by editing X itself
<eXSiR> i found it but i dont know which value
<eXSiR> sorry for this silly question
<bur[n] er> eXSiR: it's probably set to 100 or 72 or
<eXSiR> oke
<eXSiR> i wanna setr it to 96
<eXSiR> set*
<eXSiR> i am reading man pages now
<eXSiR> in fact the real problem is with my kde and gtk app. On kde desktop, gtk applications' font is very small!
<slavik> what advice can you offer me to increase the eye candy in kde?
<Red_Herring> eXSiR: look in systemsettings
<Red_Herring> under appearence
<Red_Herring> and font
<Red_Herring> it should be there
<eXSiR> there is no settings for dpi on kde
<Red_Herring> well.. for gtk font's sizes
<Red_Herring> there is
<eXSiR> yes there is, but when i use it, this time my gnome desktop is messy
<eXSiR> i use gnome and kde
<eXSiR> on gnome desktop there is a setting for dpi
<bur[n] er> shitty, there are no settings for dpi that are kde specific, no
<eXSiR> yes
<Red_Herring> anyone know how to resize ext3?
<eXSiR> there is no
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: qtparted
<Red_Herring> or the windows extended partition?
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: no
<bur[n] er> again, qtparted
<bur[n] er> yes
<Red_Herring> it cant resize
<kkathman> Red_Herring: try QTparted
<Red_Herring> well
<bur[n] er> it can't
<kkathman> er qtparted
<Red_Herring> thats tough
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> it can
<Red_Herring> not when its my root partition i wanna resize
<bur[n] er> u can't resize mounted partitions
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: u can with a livecd :P
<Red_Herring> any progs for windows?
* bur[n] er like kanotix, but knoppix works well too
<Red_Herring> cuz i also need to resize my extended partition
<Random1> really stupid question...where do i change my theme?
<eXSiR> also ubuntu has gparted on dvd
<bur[n] er> you're gonna want a livecd to do it
<bur[n] er> Random1: kcontrol
<eXSiR> live dvd
<Random1> thx
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> will do
<Red_Herring> but i really wanna know how to resize the windows extended partition
<kkathman> Red_Herring:  you can try parted or gparted also if you dont like the KDE version
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: qtparted
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> it cant handle extended partitions
<bur[n] er> yes
<Red_Herring> i wanna install pcbsd
<kkathman> yah bur[n] er I mentioned that earlier
<bur[n] er> says who, it can resize extended!
<bur[n] er> just not when mounted
<bur[n] er> hence, livecd
<Red_Herring> no
<kkathman> qtparted handles extended partitions just fine
<Red_Herring> the thing is
<Red_Herring> bsd can only see the extended partition
<Red_Herring> and nothing inside it
<Red_Herring> so i need to get free space outside that extened partition outside it
<Red_Herring> and i dont know how to do it
<Random1> wth is a theme file?
* bur[n] er sits dumbfounded that Red_Herring can navigate to this irc chat, but can't resize it
<owner> lol
<eXSiR> :))
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: nice
<Red_Herring> but its harder than it seems
<owner> well he is a burner
<owner> burns people hehe
<Red_Herring> bsd can only see extended partitions and primary ones
<Red_Herring> not logical ones
<Red_Herring> so i need to turn a logical one into a primary one
<Red_Herring> and thats my problem
<owner> you can only have so many primary partitions
<Red_Herring> i have 1
<Red_Herring> that too much?
<bur[n] er> resize your extended as small as it can be, make a new primary, move stuff from teh extended to the primary, delte teh extended
<bur[n] er> u can have 4
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: i cant resize it under linux
<eXSiR> yes only 4 primary on a hdd
<Red_Herring> its a windows one
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: livecd livecd livecd livecd livecd
<owner> i dunno about gparted but partition magic lets you turn logical partitions into primary
<eXSiR> :))
* bur[n] er struggles helping the blind and must depart
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> will have to "obtain" partition magic
<owner> :P
<eXSiR> why doesn't kde have a dpi setting, why why why!
<Red_Herring> because god hates you
<eXSiR> :P
<Red_Herring> dont worry, he hates me too
<Tainted-Tim1> Do you know of a way to quickly install IE on Linux?
<eXSiR> a wiki page, maybe my luck backs
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> wine-sidenet
<Red_Herring> i had it for a while
<Red_Herring> it was POINTLESS
<Red_Herring> but i have a picure of it on my site
<Tainted-Tim1> I have to.
<Tainted-Tim1> Im a webdesigner, and need to test it.
<Red_Herring> try wine-sidenet
<Tainted-Tim1> Once I get my laptop running ill be good.
<owner> IE6 works well under wine
<owner> but you need to install dcom98
<Red_Herring> but who wants it?
<owner> or websites run slow
<Tainted-Tim1> Who wants what?
<owner> probably just for testing red herring
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> but still
<Tainted-Tim1> Yeah, testing. I need to test it.
<Red_Herring> its retarded
<Tainted-Tim1> I can't convince all my clients to convice their users to download FF and Ubuntu.
<owner> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<Red_Herring> not ubuntu
<Red_Herring> just firefox
<Tainted-Tim1> Same thing.
<Tainted-Tim1> It's impossible.
<Red_Herring> damn frostwire sucks
<Red_Herring> it disgusts me
<Tainted-Tim1> Fuck, thats why I had to restart.
<Tainted> Where can I get the dcom shit?
<Red_Herring> Tainted: look at the link above
<Red_Herring> sidenet
<Tainted> I did...
<Tainted> Oh they have it there?
<owner> dcom98 is available from the ms website
<Red_Herring> i think so...
<Tainted> I wish someone would make a native-linux browser to emulate the shitty IE.
<Red_Herring> why?
<Red_Herring> its just that, shitty
<Red_Herring> why would i waste my time making a shitty browser?
<Tainted> Lol, so it runs natively.
<Tainted> For people like me.
<owner> konquerer can fake ie6 browser
<owner>  tags
<Red_Herring> well, the keyword there is fake
<Red_Herring> it just sets the document.browser to ie6
<Tainted> Well the fucking keyword in my statement is fucking NATIVE!
<Tainted> Not emulated.
<Tainted> For people who need it.
<eXSiR> i made it
<eXSiR> i found the dpi settings
<eXSiR> :))
<eXSiR> i love linux, because everthing is possible
<Red_Herring> not everything
<owner> microsoft should release ie6 for linux
<owner> yeah right :)
<Tainted> That's not what I mean.
<Tainted> Lol.
<owner> but they did have a mac version
<owner> until recently
<Tainted> I mean someone emulate the way it processes all the shit.
<Red_Herring> its just on linux you can do almost anything w/o your computer crashing when you try and save it
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<eXSiR> everything is possible, u can be sure... it makes me coffee while i work :P
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> i really want paragon partition manager
<Red_Herring> but i cant find it anywhere
<bur[n] er> qtparted > paragon
<eXSiR> there is a wiki page for dpi settings, if u wanna look... http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Control_Font_DPI_in_X
<Red_Herring> by anywhere, i mean "best buy" (limewire)
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: not for windows partitions
<eXSiR> Red_Herring: u can use norton partition magic fow windows
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i could...
<Demented> hello again
<eXSiR> and with a live cd u can use gparted or parted
<Red_Herring> lemme try that
<Red_Herring> eXSiR: i wanna use my windows drive, it has more free space
<eXSiR> i prefer a live cd if i were u
<eXSiR> u can use a live cd or norton partiton magic with windows
<Red_Herring> NO LINUX APP CAN RESIZE MY EXTENDED WINDOWS PARTITON AND MAKE MY FREE SPACE A PRIMARY PARTITION
<Red_Herring> ok
<eXSiR> what is it, ntfs
<Red_Herring> partly
<Red_Herring> i have a fat32 partition in there
<eXSiR> gparted can resize it
<Red_Herring> and i wanna use that to install bsd
<Red_Herring> but thats the thing
<Red_Herring> its in an extended partition
<Red_Herring> and bsd cant see it
<owner> which bsd are you installing?
<Red_Herring> pcbsd
<Red_Herring> which is freebsd
<Red_Herring> w/ kde
<Red_Herring> i think it sounds neat
* Red_Herring wants to check it out
<owner> yes
<owner> never heard of it before now
<Red_Herring> !pcbsd
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Some people juggle geese
<Red_Herring> oh, fine
<Red_Herring> deny the existance of other distros
<apappu> Kopete and google talk
<Red_Herring> ubotu: can you google things for me?
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh?
<apappu> hello can any one helo me in configuring kopete and google talk
<Red_Herring> not yet
<Red_Herring> the talk protocol isnt out yet
<Red_Herring> well... it isnt worked into kopete yet
<Red_Herring> so no sound
<apappu> i am able to connect to google talk with gaim
<apappu> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<Red_Herring> so you dont mind the lack of sound?
<owner> !google google
<ubotu> owner: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<apappu> chedk the above ink
<Tainted> !google
<ubotu> google is, like, a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<Tainted> !fuck
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Tainted
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Tainted> !lol
<ubotu> Tainted: What?
<Red_Herring> !stupid
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue
<apappu> google I think is not using any proprietary protocol so any help will be appreciated
<Red_Herring> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Tainted> ubotu, do you have a girlfriend.
<ubotu> Tainted: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Tainted> !lart Red_Herring
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of Red_Herring's pants
<Red_Herring> i just got one!
<Red_Herring> owe
<Red_Herring> that hurt
<Red_Herring> now i cant reproduce
<Tainted> Yeah you can...
<Tainted> Just not with your penis.
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> not the "conservative" way
<Tainted> :D
<Red_Herring> thanks, just as i got a girlfreind
<Red_Herring> this is gonna go well
<Red_Herring> !lart Tainted
* ubotu rm -rf's Tainted
<owner> lol
<Red_Herring> oooo
<Red_Herring> take that
<Red_Herring> whats the latest version of partiton magic?
<Random1> how do i get the little bar thingie that tells my system stats?
<Red_Herring> look under applets
<Red_Herring> when you right click the bar
<Random1> ummm
<Random1> ok
<Random1> are u talking about the task bar?
<Red_Herring> whatever that bar is called
<Random1> oh found it
<Random1> crap, do i have to install it first?
<Traum> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Red_Herring> Random1: shount have to
<Random1> hmmm
<Random1> its that bar that tells you CPU usage and such
<Red_Herring> now that i think abou tit
<Red_Herring> about it*
<Red_Herring> (thinking about those too)
<Red_Herring> you DO need to install it
<Red_Herring> dont know what its called
<Random1> ok
<Random1> well
<Random1> lol
<Random1> that's a start
<ilba7r> Random1, are you talking about gdesklets or gkrellm
<Random1> no idea, hold let me show you a screenshot
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: i think hes talking about kde
<ilba7r> Random1, through it onto the pastebin
<Random1> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/153-1.jpg you see that bar on the left?
<Random1> something like that
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, this picture is of gkrellm
<ilba7r> Random1, it is the one used with fluxbox and damn small linux
<Random1> no idea
<LiteHedded> has anyone installed nzbget??
<ilba7r> Random1, here are some screen shots http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<Red_Herring> ooooo
<Red_Herring> that bar
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> hmm
<ilba7r> there are different themes for it different colours
<Red_Herring> here
<Random1> ohhhhh, so can i install that with Adept?
<ilba7r> random1 the packagename is gkrellm
<ilba7r> and you can install it it is in the repos
<Red_Herring> panel menu --> add to panel --> panel --> kasbar
<Random1> ty
<Red_Herring> no, not kasbar
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> maybe it is kasbar
<Random1> gkrellm doesnt show up on Adept
<ilba7r> here are some themes you can check http://www.muhri.net/
<ilba7r> random1 perhaps you do not have the right repos
<ilba7r> let me check where it is
<Random1> ohhh, what's repos? lol
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ilba7r> it is in universe
<Random1> ohhh, ya
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ilba7r> that is the easiest way random1
<Random1> ok
<ilba7r> oh this guy is running it with enlightenment 17 a real eye candy
<Red_Herring> yup
<ilba7r> http://www.muhri.net/nav.php3?node=screenshots
* Red_Herring <3 e17
<Red_Herring> i have it installe
<Red_Herring> BOY IS IT BUGGY
<ilba7r> am waiting for the stable
<Red_Herring> i need to use cvs to install it
<ilba7r> for i had it installed then maintining it a pain
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: you waiting
<Red_Herring> prepare to wait a LONG time
<Red_Herring> you know how long e16 came out?
<Red_Herring> in 2000
<ilba7r> no problem am quite happy with ion3 and fluxbox so far
<Red_Herring> i like kde
<ilba7r> take too many resources
<ilba7r> and i love window tabbing
<stoned> I can't seem to run kynaptic/synaptic.  it fials with su returned with error, when I launch it from console, I get this, |(synaptic:27729): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:.  apparantly root ran programs can't run on X.  how exactly do I run get synaptic to work
<Red_Herring> surprixingly fast on mine
<Red_Herring> stoned: did you enable su?
<stoned> how?
<Red_Herring> run it using sudo
<Random1> i still can't find this gkrellm
<Red_Herring> you shouldnt enable su, so if you dont know wtf im talking about, thats good
<ilba7r> random1 reload first
<Random1> i enabled both restricted and universe
<ilba7r> reload the sources.list
<kkathman> Red_Herring:  yah we typically dont tell people to do that
<Red_Herring> i know
<Random1> umm
<kkathman> its not wise
<Random1> how?
<stoned> sudo kynaptic doesn't tell me anything, just sits there
<stoned> no errors
<Red_Herring> i was telling him NOT to run it using su
<kkathman> if people are experienced, they already know that...if they arent, they shouldnt be running at root
<Red_Herring> kkathman: is it really more secure to run it as sudo?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> much
<Red_Herring> elaborate
<Red_Herring> ive been told both ways
<kkathman> its a very superior model to root
<kkathman> you have much more selective control over sudo than root
<stoned> well how superior is it really, cuz it doesn't work
<Red_Herring> well... i have been told it still has many of the shortcomings su has
<ilba7r> random1 for sure there is source reload button. if you can not find it close adept and run this in a terminal. sudo apt-get update
<Random1> oh, i got iy
<kkathman> yes it does stoned
<Random1> it*
<kkathman> it works great
<stoned> kkathman: i know
<stoned> so help me get it wokrin gman
<stoned> i can't run synaptic/kynaptic because of this
<kkathman> you dont have sudo working?
<stoned> apparantly not
<kkathman> what happens when you try to run something with sudo?
<stoned> nothing
<stoned> it takes the command, but nothing happens
<ilba7r> stoned do you have administrative privalages
<ilba7r> are you in the sudoers file?
<stoned> ilba7r: applications ran as root error out with can't open display
<stoned> ilba7r: i don't know
<Random1> ok, so i installed gkrellm, but how do i get it up?
<stoned> first thing I did after i installed ubuntu was sudo su passwd
<ilba7r> when sudo do not do anything this mean your account is not in the sudo users
<stoned> and set a pass on root
<owner> stoned thats X security
<kkathman> well then anything you do with sudo is moot then
<owner> you have to type xhost +
<kkathman> stoned:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=show&redirect=UsingSudo
<owner> and then you can run apps from root
<owner> su account
<stoned> here it goes
<stoned> owner: thanks dude man homie bro
<owner> np
<stoned> sudo was crashing cuz of that too
<owner> shouldnt do..
<stoned> hmm apparantly not
<stoned> now kynaptic works but synaptic don't
<stoned> gaaaRHQQ!
<stoned> how does one add an account to the sudoers list
<owner> use visudo
<stoned> there it goes
<stoned> man i'll smoke a bowl to your good health
<stoned> sudo is kickin rectums
<owner> lol
<owner> i have this line in my sudoers file
<owner> %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<owner> thats how ubuntu sets up sudoers
<stoned> yeh
<stoned> i just copied the one for root, and subsituted for username
<stoned> i don't like kynaptic
<stoned> now i need to install prawn viewing gear
<stoned> oh hey, I can't find kplayer anywhere in kubuntu
<owner> its not installed
<stoned> mplayer/gmplayer don't have the sdl output lib.  I use sdl for videos
<stoned> what if i used marillat's kplayer package on kubuntu
<owner> yes
<owner> thats a good idea
<owner> because its not in the official repos
<stoned> i just hope there isn't any dep probs
<owner> true
<owner> marillat is for debian
<owner> unstable
<stoned> and etch/sarge as well
<LiteHedded> nzbget users here?
<stoned> lets hope one of them works
<owner> lol
<stoned> i really hate install dev packages to compile one app
<owner> yes
<owner> i had to compile kmplayer last time i wanted it
<stoned> i need another 19" monitor
<ilba7r> ok an old question anyone know of a pdf editor for linux
<EightiesK> how can i get to my linux files in windows?
<ilba7r> editor not form filling tool
<ilba7r> EightiesK, ext2fs
<ilba7r> !ext2fs
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<EightiesK> lpol
<ilba7r> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<LiteHedded> does anyone use NZBGET?
<LiteHedded> I can't figure out the cfg file
<ilba7r> LiteHedded, am afraid your only way so far is to google it or ask in ubuntu channel
<LiteHedded> yea I've tried
<ilba7r> LiteHedded, it would be easier if you just cast your specific question
<LiteHedded> ok in the nzbget.cfg file
<LiteHedded> for server IP I don't know what to put
<EightiesK> ilba7r, it won't load.
<LiteHedded> there's another option that asks for my news server URL
<ilba7r> EightiesK, what will not load?
<ilba7r> LiteHedded, in ubuntu you may have more chance of an answer :). just ask your question there and do not say who uses a package
<LiteHedded> if no one uses it they won't be able to help
<LiteHedded> my question is complicated
<ilba7r> LiteHedded, they will answer most of the time direct questions not vague ones. try it you will loose nothing
<stoned> how do i get the navigation sidepanel in konq.  it seems to have disappeared
<GameOver69> hey guys where can i download extensions for konquerer
<stoned> hello
<stoned> i don't have the save view profile/loda view profile etc in konqueror menu
<stoned> what happened
<stoned> i hope i don't have to regret installing ubuntu over debian
<stoned> :(
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can find the matrix code animation somewhere WITHOUT it being in screensaver form?
<unix_infidel> ANYONE?!?
<Traumi> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tm_T> ubotu: krhm, yelling doesn't help
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Tm_T
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: I mean
<Tm_T> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> shiny!, Tm_T
<Tm_T> :)
<Himel> Is there a difference in the drivers included in Kubuntu and Ubuntu? Ubuntu is working fine with the wifi adaptors I'm using (Netgear W311v2), but Kubuntu doesn't pick up the wireless access point, and states that my network probably isn't using DHCP, even though it is.
<hussam> My upgrade to dapper worked but I after I reboot, it says: Alert! /dev/hdb2 does not exist Dropping to shell. Anyway I can fix this?
<eXSiR> kubuntu doesnt detect the network correctly, u should set it urself
<kkathman> eXSiR: actually Kubuntu sets it just fine if you are connected to the net when installing...I've not had a problem with that at all
<eXSiR> i am using an ethernet card and kubuntu didnt detect my connection
<eXSiR> i set it after
<Captainbraille> Whats a good engine to play Mp3s with for amaroK? Can you set up RealPlayer10 for that?
<eXSiR> u can try xine or gstreamer engines with alsasink
<Captainbraille> eXSiR: What is alasink?
<kkathman> eXSiR: my install was smooth as silk, and it never had a problem...with 3 machines, 3 different cards, and 2 of those are older machines too :)
<eXSiR> i mean u can set this engines for alsa output
<Captainbraille> ohhh, okay =) thanks lemme try that
<eXSiR> i am using gstream engine with alsa
<eXSiR> but i tried xine and it worked too
<Captainbraille> eXSiR: I'm looking in Adept for alsa, which one should I get?
<Tainted> Fuck yeah.
<eXSiR> for amarok?
<Tainted> Got IE working, not that I like IE, but I need it.
<Tainted> I'm a webdesigner.
<Captainbraille> Yeah, amarok
<Tainted> So, I have to test for Windows IE mainyl
<Tainted> mainly*
<eXSiR> try amarok-engines
<eXSiR> it will install amarok-xine, amarok-gstreamer and amarok-arts
<Captainbraille> Will alsa also let me use the "Eq?"
<eXSiR> i am using alsa on my ubuntu and kubuntu and there is no problem
<aeon17x> Some of the alsa problems come from playing restricted formats like MP3s.
<fatejudger> is anyone able to use checkinstall in Dapper?
<fatejudger> I think the package is broken
<eXSiR> u can install akode-mpeg package for amarok to listen mp3s
<fatejudger> or there's some bug
<fatejudger> in checkinstall itself
<Captainbraille> Sound System- GStreamer Engine / Output Plugin: alsasink  -- It's not working with MP3s for me
<eXSiR> did u install akode-mpeg package
<eXSiR> it is neccessary to listen mp3s
<Captainbraille> You my friend are a genius
<eXSiR> after install this package try 'killall artsd' then try again
<Captainbraille> I just type 'killall artsd' in the konsole?
<Tainted> http://infiniti-hax.com/images/ss.png
<Tainted> Help me fix that.
<eXSiR> without '
<Tainted> Look at the clock on the bottom right.
<Tainted> Also may I suggest downloading this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29153 ?
<Tainted> It's an awesome little app.
<Tainted> Anyone have an ideas whats wrong with my clock?
<Captainbraille> eXSiR: I still can't get it to work =\
<eXSiR> i dont know why but u can try edit /etc/libao.conf as default_driver=alsa
<eXSiR> maybe this works
<Tainted> eXSiR: Will you help me?
<Captainbraille> I don't know, but thank you for the help eXSiR =)
<eXSiR> Tainted: i am not helper, just a user and dont know why it happened to u
<Tainted> Ah, ok.
<Captainbraille> Whats wrong with your clock Tainted?
<Tainted> I don't know...
<Tainted> http://infiniti-hax.com/images/ss.png
<Captainbraille> Is something wrong with the time or timezone?
<Tainted> No, the background.
<eXSiR> Captainbraille: may /etc/libao.conf is alsa and i am using amarok gstreamer engine with alsasink, i installed akode-mpeg
<eXSiR> this is just what i did and worked for me
<fatejudger> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I heard win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Captainbraille> That is weird Tainted
<fatejudger> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Captainbraille> I'm trying that out =)
<Tainted> !lart fatejudger
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples fatejudger's genitalia to the ground
<Tainted> !lart Captainbraille
* ubotu resizes Captainbraille's terminal to 40x24
<Tainted> Lol
<Captainbraille> Noooooooo! Hahaha
<Captainbraille> !lart Tainted
* ubotu beats Tainted senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Tainted> Wow
<Captainbraille> Haha, those are funny
<Tainted> !lart Captainbraille
* ubotu stabs Captainbraille
<Captainbraille> not as creative, but still effective
<Tainted> Lol
<Tainted> What IRC client do you use?
<Captainbraille> Kopete? Is that right Tainted?
<kkathman> Kopete is an IM proggie
<kkathman> IRC - like xchat, Konversation, or Kvirc
<kkathman> or irssi at CLI
<Tainted> Ah ok.
<Tainted> I'm using gAIM and X-Chat.
<blekos> hello ppl
<blekos> is there a theme manager for kde?
<Hobbsee> blekos: it's in system settings, appearance
<blekos> i do not meen only for icons
<Hobbsee> colours tab
<blekos> o i c
<blekos> and can i istall there themes from kde-look?
<Hobbsee> yes
<weedar> How do I change the file association in KDE? (specifically for text/html)
<Tainted> Hey!
<_andrea> hello. how can i apply a new theme i downloaded?
<blekos> can anyone tell how i can have an icon of the mounted drive on my desktop?
<_andrea> blekos
<_andrea> right click on desktop
<_andrea> then go on configure desktop
<_andrea> choose the Behaviour tab
<_andrea> then go on Device Icons
<_andrea> and tick "Mounted Hard Disk Volume"
<Hobbsee> _andrea: in system settings, appearances, colours
<_andrea> Hobbsee: my package is a tar.gz format file
<_andrea> and when i extracted it...i get lots of folders
<Hobbsee> you dont usually have to extract them...
<Hobbsee> i think
<blekos> it is alreaydy ticked...
<Hobbsee> you got it from kde-look.org?
<Hobbsee> instructions are there for it
<_andrea> yes
<_andrea> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25668
<_andrea> where are the instructions?
<_andrea> have to go for now
<_andrea> 10q
<_andrea> byeee
<Tainted> Is anyone here fluent with Javascript?
<Tainted> hey!
<Tainted> Is anyone here good with Javascript?
<Tainted> !javascript
<ubotu> Tainted: Syntax error in line 1
<Tainted> !js
<ubotu> Tainted: I give up, what is it?
<Tainted> !c
<ubotu> Tainted: Do they come in packets of five?
<Tainted> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Tainted> !me
<ubotu> Tainted: Syntax error in line 1
<Tainted> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<Tainted> !pot
<ubotu> Not a clue, Tainted
<Tainted> !poop
<ubotu> Tainted: I haven't a clue
<Tainted> !sex
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, Tainted
<Tainted> !tainted
<ubotu> Tainted: What?
<Tainted> !lart tainted
<laga> !yo momma
* ubotu --purges tainted
<ubotu> laga: Syntax error in line 1
<laga> hehe
<Tainted> !lart laga
* ubotu --purges laga
<Tainted> !lart laga
<laga> :/
<Tainted> !lart laga
<Tainted> ARe you good with Javascript?
<laga> ope
<laga> nope*
<Tainted> Oh.
<mindfocus> hello
<Hobbsee_away> hi
<mindfocus> I just installed Kubuntu, very nice indeed.
<weedar> During boot, when I see "configuring interfaces", what script is run? It hangs so I need to alter it
<Tainted> Is anyone here good with Javascript?
<blekos> is it possible to c in kopete simultaenously contacts from yahoo &msn etc?
<Hobbsee> blekos: yes, just add all the accounts, and sign in with them
<blekos> ok thanks
<blekos> do u hava any idea why i cant c my mounted drive on the desktop?
<blekos> i've checked the button from the menu... but no luck
<Mythril> I don't know what is going on, I recently installed Kubuntu and it works great for the first hour and a half, then suddenly drive access picks up, and I can't do anything more, even trying to open a console can take upwards of an hour, what is going on?
<knubbe> is there a GSynaptics but for KDE?
<Hobbsee> ksynaptics
<Tm_T> too simple
<knubbe> Hobbsee: hah, thank you  :-)
<knubbe> Tm_T: indeed
<Hobbsee> knubbe: no problem
<Bobikus> is it a good thing to upgrade to kde 3.5 or better wait and use 3.4.3? are there any problems whick may occur?
<Tm_T> Bobikus: I would say "upgrade!" but I'm using dapper so don't listen my opinion ;(
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: did you upgrade to 3.5.1 testing?
<knubbe> Bobikus: 3.5 isnt unstable
<_david> hy
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: how is it?
<Tm_T> fine here
<Tm_T> I'm now wondering celestia and why it's not loading map textures
<muzzle> It seems wine can't open my setup.exe correct. Do I need some kinky arguments for wine?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm...might try it then
<Bobikus> ok, thanks for information
<JohnFlux> mmm, information
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee likes testing software
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: not as much I do ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<muzzle> How do I code a GUI app for Kubuntu? What lib. do I need etc? I've done alot of coding with the win32 api and c++.
<muzzle> but I am totally new with linux
<Blejdfist> QT
<Blejdfist> muzzle: you can find documentation and tutorials at http://doc.trolltech.com/
<muzzle> and thanks :D
<Blejdfist> np
<Blejdfist> good luck
<muzzle> so when I make some win32 app. it runs on all windows versions. How is it with linux?
<Blejdfist> as long as there is QT installed
<muzzle> If I make something for Kubuntu it doesn't nes. run on other linux systems?
<Blejdfist> it will run on any Linux system that have the libraries you use
<muzzle> ok cool
<muzzle> QT is the standard lib?
<Blejdfist> and if they don't have it.. they can install it
<muzzle> for GUI coding?
<Blejdfist> no there are many others
<muzzle> alrighty
<muzzle> but you like QT I guess, hehe
<Blejdfist> but it's one of the most used and it's well documented
<Blejdfist> i'm quite new to QT actually.. i have been using GTK
<muzzle> That's important. The documentation.
<muzzle> Is it hard? QT?
<Blejdfist> no not really
<muzzle> Coding c++ with the win32 api is SO easy.
<Blejdfist> well if you are used to creating windows etc in Win32 API then QT is easier :)
<muzzle> Cool. That's what I wanted to hear ;)
<Blejdfist> go with kdevelop and you will have a good IDE for developing
<Blejdfist> only one thing i don't like with QT so far.. and that's the signaling system
<muzzle> alright
<Blejdfist> but that's just a matter of taste i guess
<muzzle> It seems it's all C++ in that URL you gave me. They don't document C coding?
<Blejdfist> QT is a C++-library
<muzzle> hehe ofcourse
<muzzle> hmm
<muzzle> so what would you recomend for C?
<muzzle> I normally use C++, but with school we have to use C.
<Blejdfist> GTK is C but it also has C++-wrappers (gtkmm)
<muzzle> ok
<muzzle> I'll just download a c++ compiler and try the tutorial. It's so new for me. I'm like a kid who just got candy ;)
<Blejdfist> apt-get install build-essential
<Blejdfist> and you will get the compiler tools
<muzzle> gpp ?
<Blejdfist> gcc
<Blejdfist> GNU Compiler Collection
<muzzle> gcc is only for c code?
<muzzle> That's what I thought
<Blejdfist> C/C++ compilers
<muzzle> oh
<Blejdfist> it contains g++ that is for C++
<muzzle> what is gpp then? hehe
<Blejdfist> no idea where you got that from :)
<Blejdfist> gpp - a general-purpose preprocessor with customizable syntax
<knubbe> is there a gui (or tutorial somewhere) to set up TV-out on other video cards than nvidia? (i have intel media accellerator i915)
<muzzle> Blejdfist: hehe okay. Don't know either.
<Blejdfist> muzzle: For GTK i can recommend using glade to create the GUI
<muzzle> okay
<Blejdfist> you can use the glade-lib for GTK to load the glade XML file and it can autoconnect buttons to you functions etc
<Blejdfist> it can even generate C-code for you to get you up and running :)
<muzzle> hehe ok
<muzzle> I can't find anywhere to download the files, hehe
<muzzle> I want to isntall QT
<muzzle> install*
<Blejdfist> it's in apt
<Blejdfist> use the package manager and install what you need
<muzzle> so what do I write? When I did the search for it I got MANY lines, hehe
<Blejdfist> unline windows you shouldn't download stuff and install :)
<muzzle> not sure what I need. I'll try and find some tutorial on how to get started, hehe
<Blejdfist> unlike*
<muzzle> I do know that. That's kinda all I know about Linux so far. I've used apt-get alot :D
<Blejdfist> qt3-dev-tools perhaps
<muzzle> It's heaven. I can just download everything I want. It's cool.
<Blejdfist> for qt ofcourse
<muzzle> I also now the line:
<Blejdfist> for gtk libgtk2.0-dev
<muzzle> gcc hello.c -o hello ;) hehe
<muzzle> I want qt for now
<muzzle> then the c lib. when I start school again next week.
<muzzle> qt3-dev-tools worked I think
<muzzle> it's downloading something, hehe
<Blejdfist> install build-essential and qt3-dev-tools then :)
<Blejdfist> and kdevelop to make it easier (it will take care of makefiles etc)
<muzzle> ok
<muzzle> and then after that, how do I compile?
<muzzle> juts gcc again?
<Blejdfist> in kdevelop you use the Build-menu
<muzzle> oh ok
<Blejdfist> first "Run automake & friends" :)
<muzzle> it's an IDE
<muzzle> I get it know
<Blejdfist> then build project
<Blejdfist> :)
<muzzle> :D
<Blejdfist> it's kinda tricky to make Makefiles by yourself for QT
<muzzle> I kinda liked the command line thing though :D
<muzzle> oh ok
<Blejdfist> so i recommend you go with an IDE in the beginning
<muzzle> yes
<muzzle> I would have to use QMAKE to make else?
<muzzle> I think I saw that somewhere
<Blejdfist> dunno.. kinda new to QT as i said earlier :)
<muzzle> yea ok
<Blejdfist> but after kdevelop have done the makefiles you can use the commandline
<Blejdfist> just type "make"
<muzzle> ehm ok
<Blejdfist> but you must add new files etc from the IDE
<muzzle> yes yes
<Blejdfist> and run automake & friends again to generate new makefiles
<muzzle> I can't find the kdevelop
<Blejdfist> what do you mean?
<muzzle> Isn't it something I have to download also?
<muzzle> I have t3-dev-tools now
<muzzle> but I need the kdevelop
<Blejdfist> it's in apt :)
<muzzle> yes
<muzzle> and I can't find it
<muzzle> I'll try again
<Blejdfist> ah it's in universe
<Blejdfist> have you added the universe repository?
<C-O-L-T> does exist any other skin for open office
<C-O-L-T> ?
<muzzle> I have that enabled
<muzzle> yes
<Blejdfist> have you run apt-get update after you enabled it?
<muzzle> ok found it
<muzzle> there are more than just one
<muzzle> kdevelop3 ?
<Blejdfist> yup
<Blejdfist> it will depend on the others that it needs
<muzzle> what abour the data, dev and doc?
<Blejdfist> dev is for creating plugins for kdevelop i think
<muzzle> ok
<Blejdfist> and doc is the documentation
<muzzle> yea
<muzzle> got it now I think
<muzzle> How do I run it? hehe
<Blejdfist> it's in the K-menu under development
<Blejdfist> or you could just type kdevelop3 in a terminal :)
<muzzle> I didn't install it before, weird
<muzzle> it did download something
<muzzle> but when I do sudo apt-get install kdevelop3 it's downloading
<muzzle> It's weird it didn't from adept
<muzzle> but anyways, I'm getting it now
<muzzle> so programs installed doesn't make shortcuts in kubuntu like programs in windows?
<Blejdfist> just like in Windows it depends on the program
<Blejdfist> i never use the menu anyway :)
<Blejdfist> it's faster to use katapult or a terminal
<muzzle> and katapult is?
<muzzle> :
<muzzle> :)
<Blejdfist> alt+space
<Blejdfist> and then you type what  you want to start :)
<muzzle> cool
<muzzle> there is alt+F2 also
<Blejdfist> yep.. to run any command yes
<Blejdfist> but katapult (as far as i know) takes stuff from the K-menu. And by the name they have there
<muzzle> Thanks for the help. I have to leave for a while. I can't wait to try QT ;)
<muzzle> ok
<Blejdfist> np :)
<Massacration> hi everyone
<Hobbsee> hi
<Massacration> can anybody help me with the cups?
<Massacration> it keeps prompting me for a adm password
<Massacration> I've just installed it
<Massacration> and I haven't defined any psw before
<Massacration> which password should I use?
<Massacration> ?
<Massacration> can anybody help me?
<howcomes> I'm trying to remove xorg-driver-fglrx and its not letting me
<howcomes> can anyone help? its complaining about some 'divesion libGL.so.1.2
<slow-motion> hallo
<howcomes> hiya
<howcomes> Can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=689874&postcount=284
<Ace2005> Hi
<Ace2005> Can anyone help me set up internet connection sharing between 2 computer, connected via a crossover cable?
<praotec> Hallo!!
<Tainted-Time> How do I install Fluxbox on Kubuntu?
<Tainted-Time> Anyone?
<`Nomad> sudo apt-get install fluxbox  ?
<Tainted-Time> ok its installed.
<Tainted-Time> How do I get it running?
<`Nomad> It's a different windows manager?
<`Nomad> man fluxbox might be a start
<`Nomad> You may want to read this: http://www.3dbuzz.com/vbforum/showthread.php?t=123157
<`Nomad> as to what to expect running it for the first time..  I'm just googling all of this by the way, I know shit!
<`Nomad> read the FAQ on Kubuntu, it's probably all there
<`Nomad> and sometimes the bot can help..
<`Nomad> !fluxbox
<ubotu> somebody said fluxbox was a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<`Nomad> there you go..
<`Nomad> Good day, I'm off to breakfast
<praotec> Hi!! I have any question about compilation scripts! When I launch ./configure in different source I obtain error massage. *** configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH .... (sorry my bad english ;) Can anyone help me?
<N17R0> Hi I just installed Ubuntu, and did a update with synaptic, but after I reboot, I only see a black screen and in the upper left corner I see this: GRUB_
<N17R0> and nothing happens, how come?
<dark_suic> praotec, it may be that you need a C compiler for it.. u have it??? and u sure u need to configure it and it isn't in apt?
<howcomes> I really need to get this fixed! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=689874&postcount=284 - attempting to apt-get remove outside of KDE didnt work either.
<eidolon> hi can someone share their sources.list file for working with Dapper?  I'm trying us.archive.ubuntu.org dapper/main, and i'm getting 404 errors.
<eidolon> have been for almost a week :(
<praotec> I have any compiller installed but I dont know, which of "gcc, gcc4.0 ... " is right! I have default installed gcc4.0..
<praotec> I try install gcc instead version4.0 but it dont solve it..
<eidolon> gcc --version?
<praotec> gcc --version:   gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<praotec> I have installed gcc AND gcc4.0 and problem is now: ** checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<praotec> and then: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<praotec> I think the problem is in setting of compiler, but I have not how do it.. :((
<LjL> praotec: try "sudo aptitude install build-essentials" just to be user
<LjL> user=sure
<praotec> Ok...
<LjL> sorry that's "build-essential"
<praotec> I have done it but problem is same like before :(
<praotec> C compiler cannot create executable
<LjL> what happens when you just type "gcc"?
<praotec> gcc: no input files
<LjL> create a "test.c" file, and type the following into it:
<LjL> #include <stdio.h>
<LjL> int main(void) {
<LjL>   printf("This is a test.\n");
<LjL> }
<LjL> and then type "gcc -o testprogram test.c"
<Blejdfist> you probably don't have a compiler installed
<Blejdfist> apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> Blejdfist: that's what i just told him ;)
<praotec> test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Blejdfist> ok then :)
<LjL> uhm
<eidolon>  build-essentials should install the headers.
<LjL> indeed it should
<LjL> praotec: try "apt-cache policy build-essential"
<LjL> what does it say under "installed:"?
<test> where do I need to install video codecs so that kaffeine will see them ?
<tucoz> Hi, I wonder how I install flash-player for konqueror
<trispace> test: /usr/lib/win32
<trispace> test: if you're using xine
<trispace> tucoz: just install it and add the directory to the plugin path (if necessary)
<test> trispace: I try using kaffeine
<praotec> hm.. This is strange.. It say: "Installed: NONE"
<test> trispace: I tried /usr/lib/win32 and it doesnt work
<trispace> test: yeah, but kaffeine uses (or can use) the xine library to play videos
<test> trispace: ah ok
<tucoz> trispace: apt-get or installing it to a local dir with macromedias flash-player?
<test> trispace: it uses gstreamer, let me install xine
<trispace> tucoz: i've installed it with macromedias installer
<trispace> test: i had no luck with gstreamer so i switched to the xine libs - but it depends on what you want to do
<tucoz> trispace: ok, thanks. I was curious, because the package flashplugin-nonfree in the reps states it is usefull for mozilla browser variants
<trispace> tucoz: it doesn't matter
<tucoz> not mentioning konqueror.
<tucoz> ok, thanks
<trispace> tucoz: as far as i know konqueror is able to use any mozilla-plugin
<tucoz> trispace: ok good. It's just that some (very few) flash-based pages freezes my firefox. I thought I try it with konqueror as well.
<trispace> tucoz: hmm, ok. good luck
<tucoz> Nah, that page is not working at all. Probably bad flash-programming. Anyway, thanks for the help.
<trispace> tucoz: you're welcome
<praotec> LjL: SUPER! The problem is out.. I installed build-essential from apt Package Manager and now it function.. I am gawk.. Thank you very very much :))
<_malte> the kdevelop packages for kubuntu, from kdevelop.org, depend on kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1) which doesn't exist in breezy. does anyone know how to get this / circumvent the problem?
<_malte> oops
<_malte> anyway... do i need to compile kdevelop myself or something like that?
<visik7> kdevelop.org proviede debs for ubuntu or debian ?
<_malte> yeah
<dark_suic> kdevelop packages are on the repos
<visik7> it's a question that you cannot replay with a "yeah"
<_malte> visik7: i'm sorry, then i don't understand your question.. what do you mean?
<dark_suic> the package is named kdevelop3
<dark_suic> you just can install directly from the repositories
<_malte> dark_suic: yes, but it's 3.2.3 i think
<_malte> i'd like 3.3
<visik7> why ?
<visik7> what's the big difference from 3.2 to 3.3 ?
<trispace> _malte: well, then you probably need to compile it for yourself, or try google to find some prebuild debs
<_malte> visik7: at least some bug fixes
<_malte> and more support for qt4 i think
<_malte> trispace: ok, thanks
<dark_suic> $ apt-cache show kdevelop3 | grep Version
<dark_suic> Version: 4:3.3.1-0ubuntu0breezy1
<dark_suic> malte
<dark_suic> that's it
<dark_suic> 3.3.1 in the repos :P
<_malte> uhm
<dark_suic> at least in mine :P
<_malte> not here. what sources are you using?
<dark_suic> i have slightly different repos :P
<_malte> and i don't think 3.3.1 is stable :)
<dark_suic> well, i'm not in dapper, but you can see it's breezy ;)
<visik7> I've 3.3 in my repo
<dark_suic> and i don't have any kdevelop specially made repo
<visik7> dark_suic: 3.3.1 ? I've 3.3.0 can you do an apt-cache policy kdevelop3 ?
<_malte> visik7: but can you install 3.3.0?
<visik7> yes
<_malte> from which rep is it?
<visik7> it's in kde3.5 repo
<_malte> oh
<trispace> _malte: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<dark_suic> still 331
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> well
<_malte> thanks trispace
<dark_suic> i have the kde351 repositorie
<dark_suic> that may be it :P
<visik7> dark_suic: 3.5.1 ?
<dark_suic> if you add a 1 after kde35 you'll get 3.5.1 ;)
<visik7> give to me :)
<dark_suic> yeah
<trispace> _malte: with this source you get 3.3.0
<visik7> rulez
<dark_suic> you can go to http://kubuntu.org/packages
<dark_suic> and see that the folder is there
<dark_suic> not released officialy though, so probably some things will be missing
<dark_suic> but i have no problem for the moment
<_malte> is 3.5 usabel?
<_malte> usable*
<trispace> _malte: yeah, it is
<dark_suic> 3.5 is for sure
<_malte> fairly stable? :)
<trispace> _malte: i don't have any problems with it
<_malte> what's new in 3.5 then?
<dark_suic> lots of things
<trispace> _malte: maybe you should read the changelog
<dark_suic> look into kde.org or kubuntu.org to see the changelog
<_malte> yeah, i'm reading it right now
<dark_suic> but _malte i assure you that kde3.5 is quite FASTER than 3.4.3
<dark_suic> don't ask me why
<dark_suic> but it runs better than 3.4.3
<_malte> cool
<_malte> but i don't really feel like living on the edge right now :)
<dark_suic> well, i've had no problems with kde3.5
<dark_suic> nor with 3.5.1
<tecs> anyone knows how to make windows as my first selection in the grub menui?
<trispace> tecs: just drop it as first entry
<dark_suic> tecs, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as superuser with your favourite editor
<dark_suic> (kdesu kwrite for example)
<trispace> tecs: or adjust the "default" entry
<dark_suic> and then you can either put the entire windows block as first selection
<dark_suic> or change the default entry to the number the windows entry is (remember that it starts in 0, not 1)
<_malte> ok, i'll do a dist-upgrade with 3.5 now then
<_malte> has anyone done that today btw?
<tecs> why cant i edit it it says read only
<tecs> using gedit
<dark_suic> not today, but yes about 3 weeks ago
<dark_suic> :P
<_malte> :o
<dark_suic> tecs, before you need to edit it as root
<dark_suic> are you in gnome or kde?
<_malte> i just wanted to know if something broke today, but i guess i'll find out
<dark_suic> :P
<tecs> gnome
<tecs> i right click it no edit as root option
<dark_suic> there was a bug in konqueror 3.5.0, but it was solved about 5 days after it's release :P
<dark_suic> tecs, then run this
<dark_suic> gksudo gedit(i think is like that)
<dark_suic> and then open it form the editor
<tid-wave> hello what mirror should i use for flight dapper packages ?
<tid-wave> the one from my country doesn't work
<dark_suic> then try another country
<tecs> a bun ch of warning came up int he terminal
<tecs> got it. hope its ok, anyways  if i install easyubuntu on gnome and decided to install kde desktop will easyubuntus effects still be applicable?
<dark_suic> don't know a thing about easyubuntu
<tecs> ok, here is another one, well sorry i am a real noob. how do i make a folder accessible both read and write by other users?
<trispace> tecs: chmod o+rw
<trollig> tecs: no, don't just follow a comman like that.
<tecs> do i need to sudo that?
<trollig> tecs: you'll need to understand what you're doin
<trispace> tecs: chmod o+rw foldername
<trispace> tecs: yes, its wise to read something about Unix file permissions first
<trollig> trispace: yes of course that's correct but the next one'll say rm -rf / or so
<tecs> yes, im the only one using this comp, in this user all my media is in the home folder, but when i use the other user account i cant accesss my media
<trollig> and he'll type it
<trollig> and he'll use sudo
<tecs> rm is remove right? why will i do that?
<trispace> trollig: yes, i know what you mean. But he asked a question and my answer was the solution to his question. I mean, first it asked about changing the grub menu, its also very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing
<trollig> tecs: go through all that http://www.debian.de/doc/user-manuals#usersguide
<trispace> s/it asked/he asked/
<tecs> honestly i appreciate it when you guys teach noobs the essentials...but i mean...to do such a small thing a newbie needs to go under or over the learning curve. but all i want is to do a simple thing...jsut an opinion.
<LjL> tecs: well, if you asked me about something, and i told you to "`echo "/ f- r- mr" | rev", would you do it? :)
<LjL> (don't)
<visik7> ok 3.5.1 upgrade successfully a part from a dep problem
<LjL> (it's got a syntax error anyway, just to be sure ;)
<tecs> well no, primarily because ive been reading for about a month now. and im kinda frustrated really. honestly. that my system is still not yet up and running. i mean its working but its not totally working.
<trispace> tecs: well i think that most of the people here want to tell newbies the right way to do something - and yeah - sometimes it's more complicated to do it properly
<tecs> so many components still down, and it takes me a week of trial and error to make one thing work i mean its really too much for a fresh linux user.
<LjL> tecs: i don't have my system "totally working" as i want it either, not nearly, and i don't think i'll have it in such a state for the next year
<tecs> i mean i want to amke the "switch " but time and time again it seems like without the expertice it is really impossible not unless i quit my job and study linux fulltime
<LjL> again, i think for your purposes the best thing to do would be to assign user2 to user1's group. but i'm really not too sure this is a good idea either
<LjL> i would do "sudo adduser user2 user1", and then "newgrp user1" when i am user2 and want to access user1's dir
<trispace> tecs: you're right. Configuring a Linux system properly takes time
<LjL> at that point, you could just "chmod -R g+rwx /home/user1" to access all files. although you should really not just activate all group permissions, but *copy* owner permissions to group permissions
<LjL> but i don't know how to do that off hand
<tecs> well, i think ive asked this before but i just cant remember the exact code... its like chmod 777 not sure but it really worked
<SpentCasing> how would i connect to an irc server using open ssl and konversation?
<LjL> why do you insist with all those numbers? chmod has a handy alphabetic syntax for the flags
<tecs> i jsut had my again isntall because after applying easy kubuntu this morning my pc wont boot anymore and is locked isnide the terminal, well being a not at all good at the terminal i had no other choice but to reinstall.
<LjL> anyway, 777 won't really copy anything to anything, it'll just make everything world-whateverable
<trispace> SpentCasing: mark the SSL checkbox in the server edit dialogbox
<tecs> yes. thats what i want to do
<SpentCasing> k cool thanks
<LjL> yeah, and that's what you probably should *NOT* do
<tecs> i dont want to copy i jsut want my folder accessible to my other account.
<LjL> but if you really want to, then i don't see why "chmod -R a+rwx /home/user" shouldn't do it
<tecs> i eman i dont understand it....its me alone using this pc why cant i use that?
<JohnFlux> SpentCasing: btw, our next konversation release is on tuesday
<LjL> tecs: then following your reasoning, why don't you simply stay root all the time?
<SpentCasing> cool, thanks for the heads up, i love conversation
<JohnFlux> SpentCasing: we are hoping to get it in the next release of kubuntu, but might be too late
<SpentCasing> lol, err konversation
<SpentCasing> the dapper release?
<tecs> ok then
<LjL> tecs: anyway, what i was telling you was not to *copy files*, but to *copy the permissions*, so that you could precisely do what you wanted, i.e. access user1's files from user2
<LjL> but if you insist that you want to do that by doing everything world writable, then again, feel free to "chmod -R a+rwx /home/user"
<malte> 3.5 won't start :(
<trispace> JohnFlux: is there a way to display whois information directly in the user context menu?
<LjL> just don't be too suprised if you someday install an FTP server, a Samba server or something, and somebody reads and deletes your home dir ;)
<malte> kde 3.5 that is. when i login through kdm nothing i get a blank screen and then kdm returns
<malte> -nothing
<malte> kdm.log says "> Error: Can't find file "sv" for symbols include"
<tecs> whats 128mb in kB?
<malte> that's for xkbcomp, and the log also states that errors from xkbcomp shouldn't be fatal to the x server
<visik7> how can I report a bug for kde351 packages on kubuntu.org ?
<visik7> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<visik7> sorry
<dark_suic> u did apt-get update && upgrade?
<trispace> tecs: what do you mean by "mb" and "kB" ?
<malte> dark_suic: yeah
<dark_suic> well, it sounds kinda weird to me..
<dark_suic> i updated without any problem...
<howcomes> http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2149223/mpaa-accused-piracy
<dark_suic> u tried again?
<dark_suic> maybe a package was left in the way
<malte> dark_suic: no, all packages was upgraded :/
<dark_suic> try with apt-get upgrade (and not dist-upgrade)
<tecs> eheh got it... configuring my ati card using easyubuntu
<dark_suic> :(
<visik7> howcomes: quite old article
<malte> i'm trying 351 now instead
<tecs> wait is kB the same with KB?
<LjL> tecs: yes, except that KB is wrong technically
<tecs> icic thats why its in small k here in linux
<LjL> tecs: on the other hand, kb is different, and usually means "kilobit", even though "kbit" would probably be a better choice
<Tainted-Time> Can anyone recommend a good window manager?
<tid-wave> kwin ? :)
<LjL> tecs: and note that "kB" sometimes means 1000 bytes, and sometimes 1024 bytes, usually the latter except in telecommunications
<Tainted-Time> kwin?
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, you mean like kde or like kdm?
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Yeah like that.
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: But simpler...
<tid-wave> Tainted-Time KDE is just fine
<dark_suic> simpler than kdm or than kde?
<tid-wave> you can simplify it :)
<LjL> tecs: so 128 MB is usually 131072 kB
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: What's the difference?
<Tainted-Time> tid-wave: Oh?
<Tainted-Time> I guess I am just looking for something awesome looking. :D
<tid-wave> Tainted-Time kdm is a display manager... that thing that you use for logging in
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: Still.
<dark_suic> kdm is the login screen, kde is the desktop environment (taskbar, desktop, etc)
<tid-wave> Tainted-Time KDE is the best desktop environment for linux
<Tainted-Time> Oh. I think I am looking for a Desktop Environment thing.
<LjL> tid-wave: i suppose you shouldn't make that kind of statements
<dark_suic> then kde is your friend :P
<LjL> KDE is a very widely used desktop environment on Linux, as is Gnome
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: But how can I change it?
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: I want it more customized than Themes...
<Tainted-Time> dark_suic: And simpler...Its hard to explain.
<tid-wave> simple ? fluxbox ...
<Tainted-Time> tid-wave: Tried it, I didn't like it much....unless you can recommend a good theme.
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, you just can edit what you like separately
<LjL> Tainted-Time: have you tried gnome?
<dark_suic> without being a single theme
<Tainted-Time> LjL: yeah.
<dark_suic> you can make your own theme
<tid-wave> Tainted-Time www.enlightenment.org
<LjL> Tainted-Time: have you tried window maker?
<Tainted-Time> LjL: Nope.
<dark_suic> if you want anything simple try icewm, fluxbox or anything like that
<tecs> well, how do i know if my 3d accelerator is working?
<tid-wave> window maker is cool
<LjL> Tainted-Time: give it a chance, i quite liked it
<tid-wave> tecs glxinfo | grep direct
<Tainted-Time> www.enlightenment.org
<Tainted-Time> Doesnt work
<Tainted-Time> Where can I find window maker?
<LjL> Tainted-Time: though i use KDE now. i don't see much point in using a "simple" window manager / desktop environment, when at the end of the day i'll mostly be using KDE and/or Gnome applications
<LjL> Tainted-Time: "sudo aptitude install wmaker"
<tecs> so if direct rendering is :no that means it isnt working?
<Tainted-Time> LjL: Well do you have anything customized? A theme? Different applets? I find this "boring"...thats not the right word. I feel uncomfortable..lol
<Tainted-Time> I don't know how to explain what I mean.
<LjL> Tainted-Time: you're talking about kde or wmaker?
<Tainted-Time> Both
<LjL> Tainted-Time: i can show you a screenshot of my desktop, but i'm afraid i have rather "boring" preferences ;)
<tid-wave> Tainted-Time http://www.get-e.org/
<malte> 3.5.1 seems to work however
<GameOver69> hey guys anyone know where i cain download extensions and plugins for hte konquerer browser?
<malte> and it really is faster. especially at startup
<Tainted-Time> Oh yeah...
<tecs> is there an existing script to detect printers? because the add printer wizard cant make my printer work
<LjL> Tainted-Time: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7777 <- my boring desktop
<Tainted-Time> Is there a way to make Kubuntu bootup faster?
<LjL> Tainted-Time: you could avoid booting it in the first place, by making use of hibernation aka software-suspend
<LjL> Tainted-Time: unfortunately, that doesn't work very well yet, or at all, depending on your hardware, and it's not nearly as fast as it could be (or as it is on Windows)
<tecs> thanks for the help guys good night:)
<Tainted-Time> WOW!
<Tainted-Time> Im diggin' Enlightenment.
<howcomes> http://www.bash.org/?608100
<LjL> Tainted-Time: have you browsed around www.kde-look.org?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<Tainted-Time> The only good thing I found was YaKuake  or w/e its called.
<Tainted-Time> I've been using that.
<LjL> yakuake is nice yeah
<LjL> but i was thinking more about themes and styles for you
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<LjL> by the way, why is yakuake on kde-look? it's an app, not a theme
<Tainted-Time> They have acouple of apps on there.
<LjL> "kde improvements", right
<LjL> by the way you should install yakuake using "sudo aptitude install yakuake", not by getting it from kde-look
<muzzle> So I want GTK+ but there are like 200 things with GTK in adept. Linux is not easy :)
<LjL> muzzle: uhm, why would you want to install *GTK+* by itself?
<Tainted-Time> LjL: Why?
<LjL> muzzle: if you want GTK, i suppose it's because you have an app that needs it, or not?
<muzzle> no I need to make one
<LjL> Tainted-Time: because when something is in the repositories, it's *waaaay* better to install it from there than compile it
<LjL> and yakuake happens to be in the repositories...
<LjL> and even when something is *not* in the repositories, it's a very good idea to take some special precautions installing it (like using checkinstall)
<JER3My> hi
<Tainted-Time> LjL: Are there any special things I can do with yakuake
<callie> does anyone here have k750i mobile?
<Tainted-Time> Can I have "true" transparency?
<LjL> muzzle: i see, but then you need "-dev" packages, not just plain gtk+... isn't "libgtk2.0-dev" the one you'd want?
<Tainted-Time> Not pseudo
<callie> im wondering about synching
<LjL> Tainted-Time: no
<JER3My> i'm a newbee, but i have a problem with liquid weather
<LjL> Tainted-Time: i don't think you can have "true" transparency anywhere in X, except by enabling things that are currently much better left disabled
<_andrea> i need to play mp3's and mpeg videos....but the wiki instructions i found are for ubuntu...
<muzzle> LjL:  it might be
<callie> wassup JER3My ?
<muzzle> I just have this page which says some different things I need
<JER3My> liquid weather is transparent on my desktop
<JER3My> (sorry for my english)
<muzzle> Is gtk2 the same as gtk+ ?
<callie> hmmm. certain elements of liquid weather should be transparent
<callie> lemme check something JER3My
<LjL> muzzle: i think "gtk+" is both 1 and 2... anyway, version 2 is the one that looks like most programs in current Gnome, while version 1 is the one that looks like, for instance, XMMS
<LjL> muzzle: if the app you're trying to compile is recent, my bet is on gtk2
<JER3My> when i do a right click, there are the options
<LjL> muzzle: why don't you just run ./configure and see what it's missing?
<Tainted-Time> Wow.
<callie> which version of liquid weather are you using JER3My ?
<Tainted-Time> I can't wait for E17 to be released.
<JER3My> the last
<callie> you sure?
<muzzle> LiL > I'm totally new to linux. I just need some stuff for school.
<LjL> muzzle: can you point me to the tarball of the application you're compiling?
<JER3My> hum... yes
<callie> different versions have different dependancies so you need to check you're using the right version of liquid weather with the right version superkaramba
<callie> check the page on www.kde-look.org for info on dependancies
<muzzle> LjL: I'm not compiling anything. I just need those lib. and stuff.
<muzzle> LjL: http://www.cs.aau.dk/~madsen/Homepage/Teaching/Glade_F05/html/index-slide-gtk.html
<callie> make sure you're using the right libaries JER3My
<JER3My> i downloaded "the latest version of liquid weather ++ (9.2.1) ..." on the official website of liquid weather
<GameOver69> hey guys anyone know where i cain download extensions and plugins for hte konquerer browser?
<callie> and superkaramba JER3My ?
<LjL> muzzle: well i think they're definitely thinking about gtk 2 there
<muzzle> LjL: If you say so :D hehe
<JER3My> moreover, i have installed superkaramba with apt-get install
<JER3My> and also imagemagick
<LjL> muzzle: well there is no reason why you should use an old, terribly obsolete version like gtk 1
<muzzle> ofcourse not
<muzzle> LjL: so what do I write to download what? hehe
<callie> JER3My, and PYQT?
<LjL> muzzle: my bet is still on "sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev"
<JER3My> i think that it is the problem
<muzzle> ok
<JER3My> when i write "apt-get install pyqt" in Konsole there isn't nothing
<callie> lemme get the exact filename JER3My
<muzzle> downloading ;)
<JER3My> what is lemme
<JER3My> ?
<LjL> JER3My: there is no "pyqt", but there is a pyqt-tools as well as a python-qt-dev and more
<muzzle> LjL: But I guess I need more than just that? GIMP? GNU?
<muzzle> LjL: And Glade?
<LjL> muzzle: GNU simply means a GNU/Linux operating system, such as Ubuntu
<JER3My> i have install "pyqt-tools"
<LjL> muzzle: The GIMP is a graphics editor. you can install it with "sudo aptitude install gimp"
<callie> JER3My, and you're tried restarting X?
<JER3My> no
<LjL> muzzle: Glade is a visual user interface editor, a bit like what you have in Visual C for example, and you can install it with "sudo aptitude install glade-2"
<muzzle> LjL: THANKS :D
<JER3My> how i can do this ?
<muzzle> LjL: THANKS :D
<muzzle> hehe
<LjL> muzzle: as well as "sudo aptitude install glade", but that will let you create gtk-1 interfaces, not gtk-2
<callie> CTR+ALT+BACKSPACE [not delete]  JER3My
<LjL> muzzle: you could also type "apt-cache show anjuta". have a look at it, it could probably be handy
<muzzle> LjL: I guess I need glade-2 then
<muzzle> LjL: ok
<muzzle> Wow they really don't like Denmark down there anymore.
<Tainted-Time> Is there a way to download and install of these at one time, eet, evas, ecore, embryo, and edje?
<dark_suic> are they in the repositories, Tainted-Time ?
<Tainted-Time> Not sure
<dark_suic> if they are, apt-get install eet evas ecore embryo edje
<dark_suic> then try searching them :P
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> How?
<gamma> anyone get ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 installed on dapper? i'm getting this msg when trying to install "Package ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<dark_suic> well, they aren't in the repos :P
<LjL> they're not in the reps
<callie> back to my original question, anyone here sync their sony ericsson with Kontact? or know if its even possible?
<LjL> i guess you'll have to compile them, whatever they are
<gamma> well ndiswrapper-utils needs it
<Tainted-Time> Dang.
<gamma> D:
* gamma tries to compile
<LjL> gamma: hold on i was talking to Tainted-Time :)
<Tainted-Time> lol
<LjL> have no idea about ndiswrapper, though i hear you do often need to compile it, and i guess it's far from easy
<Tainted-Time> btrb
<Tainted-Time> brb
<gamma> is sourceforge.net down for anyone else?
<LjL> gamma: times out apparently
<callie> seems that way gamma
<Tainted> Holy mother of hell.
<Tainted> I absolutely love enlightenment.
<Tainted> Who was is that suggested it?
<callie> buddha?
<Tainted> HAHHAHAHA
<Tainted> That was good.
<neoncode> is it possible to use any kind of on-the-fly enycripted filesystem with linux?
<Pupeno_> neoncode: yes, I am doing it right now.
<Pupeno_> neoncode: search for "linux encrypted file system" there are various howto's on line.
<neoncode> Pupeno_: How strong is the enycription?
<Pupeno_> neoncode: in my particular case it is said that some big agencies (or anyone with enough computing powerf) could do a dictionary attack and break it in a short time (month ? year ?), that's because I am using a passphrase as key, if you use a generated keys (it's on the howto's as well) it can be practically un-decrypteable (without the key).
<neoncode> Pupeno_: What's the maximum size of encryption key I can use?
<Pupeno_> neoncode: I don't know, I droped the idea of using a key, it was too complicated, but they can be big enough.
<LjL> i'fd really like an on-the-fly *compressed* filesystem on the other hand
<Pupeno_> LjL: ?
<neoncode> LjL: Is an on-the-fly compressed and enycripted filesystem possible? plus won't that be harder to crack if you compress then enycript?
<LjL> neoncode: of course it is possible, NTFS does both
<LjL> neoncode: i don't know if it would be harder to crack, guess it wouldn't matter
<neoncode> Because it'll make it harder for big brother to look if the decrypted data matches into files each time they try a key?
<LjL> Pupeno_: well, though some people say it's not a good idea, i always used NTFS's compression feature a lot, and it always worked for me
<neoncode> compressed files don't look like ordanary files apparently
<neoncode> I thought I read that somewhere.... I dunno
<LjL> neoncode: well they'd have to know what *is* in the file in any case, to be able to match... and then if they do, what's the problem with de-compressing before trying to match?
<Pupeno_> neoncode: compressing it won't make it practially harder to de-crypt.
<LjL> would get a bit slower perhaps, but that's all
<neoncode> What do we think to google's cencorship then? Have they turned evil now?
<Pupeno_> neoncode: and the linux way to encrypt a file system is creating a layer over your hd device (/dev/hda1 for example) and offering another device where you create the file system (/dev/mappings/home for example). If you can compress on /dev/hda1, you can compress on the other.
<neoncode> Pupeno_: Oooo
<Pupeno_> Here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/16179
<tecs> hi, how do i make kde my default desktop
<Pupeno_> tecs: default where ?
<Pupeno_> kdm ?
<neoncode> Pupeno_: Oooo, so your /home/ is mounted as a seprate file system that is enycripted.... Oooo
<tecs> default display, because right now im still using gnome. i knw i can choose kde as desktop but i want it to be set to kde whenever i boot
<LjL> i still prefer NTFS allowing to encrypt individual files...
<Pupeno_> neoncode: yes, my setup is not the most secure one, it is meant to protect me and my contacts if my laptop is stolen. If a big goverment want the data, they'll find the closer path of puting a gun in my head.
<neoncode> LjL: I thought linux had trouble writeing to NTFS
<Pupeno_> LjL: I am not sure if you can encrypt individual files, but you can create loopback devices (encrypted folders).
<LjL> neoncode: indeed i'm talking about Windows
<Pupeno_> neoncode: yes, it has.
<visik7> LjL: ntfs enc is flawfull
<LjL> visik7: well i never actually *used* it (though i did use compression), no idea if it's flawed, but from a user's point of view it's very simple to use
<visik7> LjL: and useless if u encrypt to be secure
<LjL> i'd love if a linux filesystem had the same flexibility for compressing and encrypting files transparently (especially compressing for what i care)
<visik7> LjL: reiser4 can do it if someone will write a plugin
<visik7> (or maybe it's already written
<LjL> visik7: don't think it is. i've read about that in many places -- actually, from what i gathered, the author(s) claimed to *have* such a plugin written -- but it always seemed to ended up as vaporware
<neoncode> reiser4?
<neoncode> !reiser4
<ubotu> neoncode: I give up, what is it?
<neoncode> oh well, worth a try
<Pupeno_> http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html
<arthur> hi
<visik7> !reiserfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, reiserfs is a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<visik7> !reiserfs4
<ubotu> visik7: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<arthur> can you play real video files?
<arthur> if i go to http://euronews.tv/ and click on one of those red buttons labeled "video", konqueror crashes
<LjL> visik7: i know, but from what i have been able to understand, there isn't working compression even though the page appears to claim otherwise
<LjL> visik7: in any case, i've mostly read that reiser4 is currently sort of dangerous to use
<arthur> why?
<visik7> I was never interested by this kind of feature
<LjL> arthur: not sure, i'm saying this with far from first-hand experience, but when i read from multiple source that a filesystem makes me risk losing data, i have a tendency to avoid it =)
<kkathman> LjL:  I currenty have reiser on my SUSE box and have never had a problem with it
<arthur> is there any way to convert the filesystem to ext3?
<kkathman> However, my breezy install is ext3
<LjL> kkathman: reiser4?
<LjL> arthur: to convert *what* filesystem?
<kkathman> LjL  reiserfs
<LjL> kkathman: i think the worse problems i read about were related to version 4
<LjL> perhaps i should try running a small test reiser partition for a while
<LjL> but the other thing that bothers me is that it's not in the mainstream kernel (afaik?)
<kkathman> ahhh could be
<kkathman> LjL:  I had no experience on reiser at all until I installed SUSE.  Apparently Fedora and SUSE both use this as their default.
<arthur> LjL: reiser4 to ext3
<LjL> arthur: don't think that's possible. i had researched the opposite a bit (i.e. ext3 to reiser), and i think i recall that i found no solution
<kkathman> arthur: As for conversion, it can be done, but its not really a conversion, per se...and its kinda risky...you can check it out here:  http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2003-Jan/2093.html
<kkathman> thats a SUSE link, but the principle is close I'd think
<_tony> quick question
<_tony> every time I try to install stuf with the terminal I get this error:
<kkathman> Its really more of a backup, wipe repartition and restore kind of think
<_tony> Erroers were encountered while processing: setiahome Ksetisaver E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_tony> errors*
<_tony> how do I fix that?
<kkathman> _tony  what are you using to install?
<_tony> I am using Konsole trying to install some mplayer plugins for firefox
<_tony> does it when installing other programs as well
<_tony> like, most games from the repos
<kkathman> _tony:  ok, so you are doing something like  sudo apt-get install <package>
<_tony> yaeh
<_tony> yeah*
<LjL> kkathman: well, that just describes storing your files somewhere else, re-formatting, and then restoring ;)
<kkathman> LjL  yes, see my comments above
<kkathman> _tony:  that particular error is very odd
<_tony> exactly why my friend sent me here instead of telling me what to do
<shammy> Will ndiswrapper run on an x64 Breezy install?
<kkathman> _tony what version of ubuntu/kubuntu are you running?
<_tony> 5 I think
<tristanmike> Hello, I have a quick question. Will K3B burn a bootable cd, like a live cd, and is there any special settings I need to know?
<_tony> the ISO I downloaded said Kubuntu-5
<kkathman> _tony: do you remember whether its 5.04  or   5.10 ?
<_tony> all it said was kubuntu-5
<_tony> didn't get specific
<neoncode> uname?
<neoncode> oh no wait sorry, that won't work..
<_tony> is there a way I can check?
<kkathman> _tony:  well Ksetisaver is like a replacement for KDE's normal screen saver, so whats weird is that Im not sure thats a standard install, or maybe your friend had you load it afterward?
<tristanmike> I guess go to K->Help->Kubuntu Documents
<_tony> all I did was install Kubuntu onto a blank HD and re-set the repos to allow me to install stuff
<_tony> neoncode guided me through that part
<neoncode> hi
<_tony> then it just started being a dick about stuff suddenly
<shammy> Is it nessasary to download Breezy if I alread have Hoary?
<kkathman> perhaps neoncode knows about Ksetisaver then
<neoncode> Never heard of it
<neoncode> I didn't tell him to install it. I just told him how to enable universe/multiverse
<_tony> thats all he did
<kkathman> I suspect you have maybe a bum repository and have gotten a debian package in there thats not exactly compatible, but I dont know
<_tony> and thats why I'm puzzled
<kkathman> _tony  theres alot of stuf on Ksetisaver on Google, I just looked...but it doesnt seem to be a normal thing
<neoncode> Did I screw up trying to help him?
<_tony> I did download a screensaver and istalled it, so I'll check on that to see if it has anything to do with it
<_tony> installed*
<kkathman> _tony try this...   sudo apt-get remove ksetisaver
<_tony> lemme open a terminal
<kkathman> get rid of that and try your installs again see if that solves the prob
<neoncode> is ksetisaver an alpha/beta app?
<_tony> yay for lag!
<kkathman> its not a normal app, he's installed that on his own or at someone's direction
<kkathman> its in the repos tho
<_tony> Errors were encountered while processing: setiahome
<kkathman> its just a screen saver
<neoncode> He's being saying that his linux is now lagging a lot. He thought it was spyware. Can you even get linux spyware?
<_tony> EL sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_tony> e:*
<basit> how would i install kubuntu on ubuntu dapper 3?
<kkathman> neoncode: not that I know of
<_tony> I can't type today
<basit> do we hav a repository for that?
<_tony> now its saying setiathome is giving me errors
<_tony> it was that and ksetisaver
<_tony> now its just setiathome
<_tony> preventing the remvoal of ksetisaver apparently
<kkathman> basit: same way as any update....  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<neoncode> sudo apt-get remove setiathome?
<kkathman> _tony yes... hmmm let me think a sec of some other way
<basit> kkathman, it can't find that package
<_tony> neoncode, if i can't remove one, then I probably can't remove the other
<_tony> isn't that just common sense?
<neoncode> Possibly... I dunno. Carn't you force unintall packages?
<kkathman> basit  really?  hmmm you DO have your repos set to dapper?
<basit> kkathman, yes
<_tony> well, neoncode, it removed setiathome
<kkathman> _tony the only other thing I can think of is to try dpkg -r  on the package but dont hold hopes out for it
<kkathman> it DOES sound like thats a bug in ksetisaver tho and should be reported
<neoncode> _tony: Good, now try to remove ksetisaver I guess?
<_tony> trying that
<_tony> says Package ksetisaver is not installed, so not removed
<neoncode> I guess setiathome removed ksetisaver as well.?
<kkathman> _tony  try this    dpkg -i | grep ksetisaver       see what it returns
<basit> Hmm
<kkathman> dpkg -l   I mean
<kkathman> typo
<basit> kkathman, can u give me your sources list?
<_tony> one sec trying to run my original liine before i got my errors
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_tony> it installed
<_tony> the mplayer plugin for firefox
<kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> _tony you might report that as a bug :)
<_tony> gonna
<neoncode> mozilla-mplayer plays .mov files right?
<_tony> we'll find out in a few minutse
<_tony> minutes*
<_tony> how would I report that?
<_tony> found it
<`Nomad> Is nvu installation broken in Breezy?  Nothign ever seems to work with it
<visik7> I've open office font too big not the document font but the menu font how can I reduce it ?
<`Nomad> !nvu
<ubotu> [nvu]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<andrea> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27033
<andrea> how can i make something like this work on my system?
<andrea> i only managed to install new icon packs
<mars> Hi Can someone give me link to sources list for breezy
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<andrea> !theme
<kkathman> hi andrea...were you having difficulties?
<andrea> from where do i install new themes?
<andrea> yes
<mars> I have a question what is DApper?
<andrea> i cant find where to install new themes
<andrea> System Settings/Colors
<andrea> *Appearance/Colors
<kkathman> mars: dapper is the next release of ubuntu... its currently in development scheduled out in April
<andrea> there the import button....but the file type is different from the types i downloaded from kde-look
<kkathman> andrea yes some of the themes have to be compiled, others manipulated... on that theme page there is usually an instruction link for installation
<andrea> oh i see
<andrea> does a system update automatically update kde from 3.4 to 3.5?
<kkathman> andrea no, you'll need to go here:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<kkathman> follow the directions on that page
<andrea> kkathman: thanks
<kkathman> np
<callie> Hey kkathman
<kkathman> hi callie!!  how are you?
<callie> not so bad, you kkathman ?
<neoncode> hey the Ctrl+Alt+Esc kill click thingy. Is that bascly just an instant kill for any app?
<kkathman> im very well, thanx :)
<callie> i just came into possession of a Palm III
<kkathman> callie:  Nice! How do you like it?
<callie> its pretty cool kkathman just looking into synching with my cell phone and then with my e mail contacts
<kkathman> very good...totall connectivity, eh callie ?? hehe
<callie> possibly
<Traum> !configure x11
<ubotu> Traum: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Traum> !x11
<ubotu> [x11]  a protocol used by X servers and clients  X11 stands for the eleventh version of the X window system.
<Traum> !xconf
<ubotu> Traum: No idea
<callie> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> callie: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Traum> !xorg.conf
<callie> lol
<Traum> lol
<Traum> thanks, callie
<kkathman> Traum:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Traum> ok, thanks for the hint
<kkathman> I hope thats what you wanted?? hehe
<callie> that command really needs shortening
<Traum> this forum I find more helpful than the ubuntu -- why is that ?
<callie> its kde way Traum
<kkathman> There are good people in both..just could be the questions hehe
<kkathman> lol
<Traum> well, the Ubuntu feels like a big bar, with lots of noisy boasters
<Traum> whereas the Kubuntu is more: how can we get nirvana, we all need it...
<Traum> right?
<kkathman> haha
<andrea> why did Linus Torvalds say that people should stick to KDE?
<kkathman> never quite heard it explained that way before :)
<callie> i've always found the atmosphere in #ubuntu to be a little hostile
<Traum> see, they even laugh politely :-)
<Traum> Kurzes, militrisches Lachen:  haha
<kkathman> andrea:  its very configurable I think is his main point, and desktop personalization is very important to acceptance
<callie> i discovered that me and torvalds have a common link the other day
<kkathman> callie:  reallY??? care to share?
<callie> we where both users of the Sinclair QL ;)
<callie> its the machine that lead him to developing the Linux kernal
<kkathman> the old handheld Sinclair??
<Traum> still using it? Callie?
<callie> i have it at home
<Traum> good for you
<callie> its a  great computer for its time
<kkathman> oh my... callie yer showing your years :)  I can remember putting one of those together :)
<callie> still in the box with mauals
<callie> *manuals
<callie> kkathman, it was a hand me down from my brother
<kkathman> possibly mine was a few years before that one tho
<kkathman> callie: ahhhh ok I thought it must have been :)
<_andrea> kkathman: I'm slowly learning linux, coming from a windows environment...and found KDE to be intuitively similar to Windows GUI
<_andrea> kkathman: and thats a plus....because you get going quickly
<callie> built in networking!
<_andrea> i'd like the buttons to be a little smaller though...sometimes they're too large
<kkathman> andred: Yes, very true, but you'll find that configuring KDE is much more robust and simpler than tweaking so many things in Windows :)
<Traum> _andrea: KDE is a life preserver, isn't it?
<_andrea> yes....Theming in windows is TOUGH
<kkathman> oops..sorry _andrea that was for you...I misspelled your name
<callie> and expensive sometimes _andrea
<_andrea> yes u need to buy themeing software
<_andrea> just for the sake of a theme
<callie> exactly
<kkathman> _andrea:  If you really want to get to know KDE, spend the day playing around in system settings, appearance and themes
<callie> ridiculous
<_andrea> kkathman: is there a way to reduce the size of buttons?
<callie> it took me a while to get my KDE desktop looking how i want, but now im very happy
<_andrea> that's my only worry for now
<kkathman> _andrea:  which buttons?
<kkathman> like the icons on the screen?
<callie> Superkaramba is so perdy!
<callie> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<_andrea> kkathman: System Settings/Colors...."Save Scheme" button....
<_andrea> those kind of buttons
<_adam_> Hwllo, as a Kubuntu newbee, am I in the right place here to ask questions?
<kkathman> _andrea:  I think the size, is based on that panel, so Im not sure you can change it much, but the icons can be changed
<callie> go ahead _adam_
<kkathman> _adam_:  please ask away :)
<kkathman> _andrea:  you can change the style of the buttons
<_adam_> thanks, I installed from Adept achilles, but I don't find it on my computer now...
<_andrea> kkathman: how?
<_andrea> ok found :)
<kkathman> _andrea:  system settings, appearance, style
<_adam_> it doesn't appear in the All application list
<kkathman> _adam_:  achilles is an application?
<callie> i wish that window decoration installing was a little more straight forward
<kkathman> _adam_:  some applications install on the menu, others do not.  Almost all apps will install to /usr/bin  though and you can enter them manually on the K-menu using its menu editor (right click on the K menu and choose menu editor)
<_adam_> ok, let me see!
<_andrea> kkathman: I'm reading a  Computer Science degree at my University (malta)....but things are very windows-based here...and it's tough to find people who can show you what linux is all about...but i figured that its worthwile exploring it for myself. I wish to make it my development platform
<_andrea> kkathman: i've read in magazines that it's a "dream world" for development
<kkathman> _andrea:  I applaud your curious nature.  You'll find some great journeys here in Linux :)
<_adam_> Thanks a lot!
<kkathman> _andrea:  What is really nice, is that its much less expensive to set up a quality development environment in LInux than Windows
<callie> _adam_, some apps dont appear until you restart kde so you may want to try that too
<_andrea> kkathman: let's say i want to write a simple pascal program....in windows i would need an IDE like Dev-Pascal
<JohnFlux> kkathman: er, most students have friends with copies ;)  cost isn't a good reason
<_andrea> what would be the steps to follow on a Linux box?
<JohnFlux> _andrea: well borland actually have delphi ide for linux
<kkathman> _andrea:  For instance, in Windows to work, say on a program or a web application, you'd need an IDE (that costs money) and other tools like say Dreamweaver or Visual Studio (hundreds if not thousands of dollars)
<_andrea> i use java :D
<JohnFlux> _andrea: c++ version too.  and their widgets are lgpl
<ccc_> callie: no need to restart kde, however i've found sometimes it doesn't update the k menu unless you enter the menu editor and save it.
<kkathman> JohnFlux:  well, I tend to speak in terms of being legal, too.
<callie> ccc_, in my experiences restarting kde has worked, maybe it just refreshes a cache or something
<_andrea> i've had some ppl tell me that you need an IDE...and some other compiling tools.....(that's my main worry) since i'm very green on what these "tools" are
<kkathman> _andrea:  you'll find those in Linux rather easily I think
<kkathman> _andrea:  for instance, Quanta+  is an excellent IDE for web development (somewhat comparable to Dreamweaver)
<_andrea> aha....the name isnt new!
<kkathman> Kdevelop is a good all-purpose coding IDE.
<Tm_T> Kate is also good
<_andrea> Kdevelop
<kkathman> Yes Kate is excellent in fact
<_andrea> can i apt-get it?
<kkathman> Kate comes standard in the KDE environment,  Quanta+ and Kdevelop you have to install
<kkathman> Tm_T:  o/
<_andrea> Kate looks like a text editor
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> with syntax hilighting
<kkathman> _andrea:  it does, but its much more...try opening an html page in it, or an XML page...it has syntax highlighting and line numbers...etc
* Tm_T uses kate to xhtml, xml, css, c++ and... all
<kkathman> Tm_T:  do you work with docbooks any?  I.e. documentation
<_andrea> kkathman:  how do i tell Kate i'm writing in Delphi?
<JohnFlux> _andrea: it guesses
<kkathman> ya exactly
<JohnFlux> but kate is only a syntax highlighted
<kkathman> It might not know all environements, but its pretty good at guessing
<_andrea> Sources options?
<JohnFlux> most windows coders don't really understand how coders develop without an ide
<JohnFlux> for example, I use just the command line and vi
<kkathman> Yes, Kate is not an IDE
<JohnFlux> almost all the kde developers i know do the same
<JohnFlux> it does take getting used to, but it's hard to go back to an ide afterwards
<_andrea> JohnFlux: Why hard to go back? Aren;t IDE features helpful?
<JohnFlux> _andrea: you'd be surprised how much you get used to the freedom of a console
<kkathman> I like IDEs for somethings
<trispace> is there a way to use vim as kpart with KDE texteditors like kate?
<JohnFlux> being able to grep, use svn commmands, and so on
<JohnFlux> _andrea: i'm not saying it's better, it's just different really
<JohnFlux> _andrea: at work I use an ide, and appreciate some of the features.  but in linux I never miss those features for some reason
<_andrea> ok i wrote a hello world program in Kate in pascal code....
<_andrea> how do i "Run" it lol :)
<JohnFlux> _andrea: what did you save it as?
<_andrea> .pas
<trispace> vim + kate would be the coolest thing since sliced bread ;)
<JohnFlux> _andrea: go to a console and do "make filename"
<JohnFlux> _andrea: where your file is called  filename.pas
<JohnFlux> note you don't use the suffic
<JohnFlux> suffix
<JohnFlux> trispace: well kdevelop can use vim
<JohnFlux> trispace: maybe that's what you want
<JohnFlux> trispace: it uses the kvim part
<_andrea> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27033
<_andrea> sorry
<_andrea> wrong paste..
<_andrea> i did "make hello"
<trispace> JohnFlux: great! i'll take a look
<_andrea> since the filename is hello.pas
<JohnFlux> _andrea: and what did it say>
<_andrea> and it gave-> make: *** No rule to make target 'hello'. Stop
<JohnFlux> I guess make doesn't recognise pascal.  not many people use pascal in linux afaik
<trispace> JohnFlux: i saw that it's possible to select the "embedded editor" - so there should be a vim plugin, should'nt it?
<_andrea> i updated to kde 3.5
<_andrea> can i refresh without a reboot?
<JohnFlux> _andrea: just log out
<Pupeno_> _andrea: yes, log out, on the log in screen press ctrl alt backspace (just in case), log in.
<JohnFlux> Pupeno_:restarting X isn't necessary
<Pupeno_> JohnFlux: will it use the new kdm right away ?
<_andrea> back
<hDp`> GoGo Fra Ce Sohoir !!!!!
<_andrea> !wiki
<callie> !spcaxx
<ubotu> callie: Do they come in packets of five?
<callie> !spca5xx
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, callie
<michael> Anyone use Eclipse with the Jigloo plugin?  I'm finding I need to run eclipse with sudo or I get errors with that plugin...  is there an easy way to set an app to run with sudo via a launcher icon or do I need to always start it via the command line?
<fatejudger> JakubS_: ping
<arafat> michael: try kdesu
<michael> searching apt-cache, thanks arafat
<_andrea> !prelink
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _andrea
<_andrea> !pre-link
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, _andrea
<_andrea> erm....
<callie> i want a file manager that isnt konqi, i dont want webbrowsing in my file manager but not something as complex as Krusader, any suggestions ?
<callie> you got any ideas kkathman ?
<kkathman> callie:  try krusader
<kkathman> thats what I use...I know you think its complex, but its very nice
<kkathman> build in FTP and all that
<kkathman> can cross your samba network too
<callie> im using it at the moment, but it just seems to do alot of things i dont need
<callie> so i was wondering if there where any lighter apps
<kkathman> callie: yeah I dont use them myswld
<kkathman> ew...
<kkathman> myself I mean...whew...just washed my hands and cant do anything with em
<callie> lol
* callie hands kkathman some moisturiser
<kkathman> callie:  check this:  http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/23/2226202&tid=13&tid=49
<kkathman> that might steer you in the right direction to look for another
<callie> cheers dude
<kkathman> np
<callie> that is, if you're a dude
<callie> or a dudette
<kkathman> i am :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> a dude that is
<callie> oooh, i remember using Rox a while ago in a fluxbox setup
<callie> forgot about that one
<_andrea> !prelink
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, _andrea
<_andrea> i need info about prelinking my system
<_andrea> anywhere i can find it?
<callie> pre linking?
<_andrea> callie: yes
<callie> im as lost as ubotu there _andrea
<_andrea> lol
<_andrea> its a way to make proggies come up faster
<callie> perhaps you could explain a little more
<_andrea> Program HelloWorld;
<_andrea> Begin
<_andrea> 	Writeln("Hello World!");
<_andrea> 	Readln;
<_andrea> End.
<_andrea> wait
<_andrea> sorry
<michael> arafat: thanks again for kdesu, i've got the launcher customized perfectly to run with sudo :-)
<callie> oops
<gsuveg> re
<_andrea> prelinking modiefies ELF shared libraries and executables
<_andrea> so that fewer relocations need to be made at runtime
<_andrea> and thus programs come up faster
* callie gets back into his depth
<callie> its scary down there!
<_andrea> coz my apps seem to be going a little slow...on quite a powerful system.... :(
<callie> which apps _andrea ?
<_andrea> anything i try... :(
<_andrea> OOo takes ages
<_andrea> amarok too
<callie> odd
<callie> ages like 5 seconds? or like 30?
<_andrea> Ooo takes some 15 seconds
<_andrea> Amarok...some 5
<_andrea> but....i'm used to faster speeds....
<callie> speed isnt everything
<_andrea> but it's nice to have
<callie> and considering crashes are less frequent and less damaging a slight increase in load time will be balanced out in productivity
<_andrea> especiall when u've got money spent on hardware
<callie> what gfx card you using?
<_andrea> nvidia 6800
<callie> and you've installed the nvidia kernel drivers?
<_andrea> nvidia-glx
<_andrea> and nvidia-settings
<callie> yeah
<_andrea> and they work well
<_andrea> even if windows still have that draggy feeling
<callie> cool, just checking it wasnt something to do with rendering
<callie> my computer isnt that high spec and things run pretty zippy
<callie> havent made any major tweeks either
<_andrea> hence my..."problem"
<_andrea> i'm fairly new to linux
<_andrea> but i'm quite confident with pc's overall...and i know enough to know it should be snappy
<_andrea> i've even installed the 686-smp kernel
<callie> something i need to get round to doing
<_andrea> its easy with Adept
<_andrea> find the 686-smp kernel
<_andrea> select, install it...and reboot
<callie> yeah, i know, i just dont feel the need at the moment
<_andrea> u'll find the new 686 entries
<callie> been using linux for 4 years _andrea
<_andrea> wow
<_andrea> ok
<_andrea> ;D
<callie> i dont fix anything that isnt broken
<_andrea> sorry
<callie> something you'll learn with linux
<_andrea> but it's running SLOW :(
<callie> i guess it could be any number of things, try to pin down whats slowing down your system and try looking on the forems _andrea
<callie> *forums
<callie> perhaps running a system monitor might help you see where the bottleneck is _andrea
<_andrea> ok lets give that a try
<JakubS_> fatejudger: pong
<kameron> anyone find ktorrent really unstable?
<JakubS_> like in crashing? nope
<kameron> hmm, aight.
<kameron> it crashes for me constantly.
<JakubS_> is use current svn version
<JakubS_> s/is/i/
<kameron> what?
<_andrea> !prefetch
<ubotu> _andrea: Not a clue
<_andrea> callie: http://bin-false.org/?p=10
<_andrea> callie: this is what i was talking about
<callie> cool _andrea, it's just i've never done it before because i've never felt the need to, so the fact your system is running a bit slow is interesting
<_andrea> these instructions seem to be for an older version
<_andrea> :(
<callie> you using dapper?
<fatejudger> JakubS_: are you busy today?
<_andrea> 5.10
<_andrea> with full updates
<JakubS_> unfortunately, horrid exam tomorrow :(
<fatejudger> JakubS_: ok, well I sent you the email as to when I would be available
<fatejudger> JakubS_: do you think you could check it and let me know which time would be best for you?
<JakubS_> wireless networks, and i _still_ does not understand gaussian minimum shift keying modulation :-(
<JakubS_> ok, tuesday probably
<JakubS_> you will be on #kubuntu?
<fatejudger> JakubS_: yeah
<JakubS_> good
<callie> _andrea, thats kubuntu breezy
<_andrea> breezy badger
<_andrea> :D
<trollig> anybody here that can tell me how network configuration has changed in dapper?
<trollig> what the hell would everybody need an avahi-daimon for?
<callie> _andrea, exactly
<_andrea> callier: i'm learning as much as i can :)
<trollig> why do I have to type /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my dns settings running after every boot?
<trollig> where can I find documentation on that?
* sparaflescio RiGuRgItO_L_aNiMa frocio
<callie> _andrea, no worries, its confusing for me, i have no training at all, completely self taught. so its been a long frustrating road
<_andrea> my training is all Windows...
<_andrea> so i'm on my own too
<callie> yeah, and yet you just taught me about pre linking so you've got some good grounding there, that will take you a long way
<_andrea> hopefully :D
<GameOver69> hey guys how do i uninstall firefox 1.5 from kubutnu... this is the package installed by automatix
<unix_infidel> does kubuntu use artsd by default?
<Xemanth^^> yes kde uses
<unix_infidel> how can i disable artsd and use dmix instead?
<unix_infidel> i run fluxbox, so i dont start kde at bootup.
<trollig> unix_infidel: if you type ~$ ps ax|grep artsd
<trollig> do you get a process?
<unix_infidel> yes.
<unix_infidel> 12003 ?        SL     1:52 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f
<unix_infidel> so i guess i AM using artsd, how do i prevent artsd from init at bootup and use dmix by default using /etc/asound.conf which doesnt exist>
<closeasperil> did anyone use the xmms-kde plugin here before? it kept crashing xmms and disabled the whole kde screen :/
<trollig> can't tell you out of the box. Would have to do some reading myself
<apacheLAGger> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/apachelogger/deb/
<apacheLAGger> keyman, my first multi-deb
<apacheLAGger> :D
<St_Iron> hi
<fatejudger> JakubS_: what time did you decide would work for you?
<JakubS_> fatejudger: anytime on tuesday
<fatejudger> JakubS_: like I said in my email, Tuesday doesn't work
<fatejudger> JakubS_: read the email and let me know which time works for you, I listed a bunch of times in it
<JakubS_> sorry, i misread :-)
<JakubS_> let's say wednesday then
<fatejudger> JakubS_: what time on Wednesday?
<JakubS_> anytime after noon, just call me at #amarok or #kubuntu
<fatejudger> JakubS_: what time zone are you in?
<JakubS_> central european
<fatejudger> JakubS_: oh geez, that's going to be difficult
<fatejudger> JakubS_: I'm the Pacific Standard Time Zone
<JakubS_> completely opposite side of the globe :-)
<fatejudger> JakubS_: yeah, by the time I get home at 6
<fatejudger> JakubS_: you'll be in bed
<fatejudger> JakubS_: perhaps a different day?
<unix_infidel> can anyone tell me how to prevent artsd from starting at boot?
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: got into the KDE sound settings
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: and disable the sound there
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: already there.....
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: where is says disable sound system?
<JakubS_> fatejudger: i will have time since tuesday until sunday
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: uncheck "enable the sound system"
<JakubS_> after that another exam is coming
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<fatejudger> JakubS_: how about Friday at 10 AM PST?
<fatejudger> JakubS_: what time would that be there?
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: thanks.
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: np
<unix_infidel> how would i go about generating an asound.conf?
<linuxboyfriend> i was trying to install my modem and when i gave command make install it gives me error that kernel source is not installed, how can i install kenel source
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: it's in the repos somewhere
<trispace> linuxboyfriend: aptitude search kernel-source
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: can i install from CD
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: no
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: you'll have to download it
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: why its not there in the CD
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: it's only about 30 MB
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: how can i connect to internet without installing my modem
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: just search for "linux" in Adept, you'll see it somewhere
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: well how are you connected right now?
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: its someother system with suse
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: wow, that kind of sucks
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: it's really hard to use Kubuntu without high speed internet access though, IMO
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: can i download and install kernel source manually
<linuxboyfriend> fatejudger: from this system
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: I would imagine so
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: I think it's packaged as a .deb
<fatejudger> linuxboyfriend: navigate to the repo that has it
<fatejudger> !linuxsource
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, fatejudger
<fatejudger> !kernelsource
<ubotu> kernelsource is, like, totally, apt-get install linux-source-<your kernel version>
<fatejudger> there you go
<fatejudger> find the package "linux-source-<your kernel version>"
<trollig> linuxboyfriend: and then you read this http://www.debian.de/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-kernel-details
<trollig> linuxboyfriend: well, at least start there :-)
<trollig> n8
<michael> Why might Kaffeine keep complaining it can't find decoders to handle mp3?  I have both xine and gstreamer and lame installed...?
<michael> It says I might need to install the corresponding plugins and has a "Details" button that does nothing.  Quite unhelpful.  Does anyone think kaffeine is a great player?  Any ideas what I can do so it will read mp3s?
<ilba7r> anyone know of a pdf editor in linux
<Aji-Dahaka> for regular stuff, you can edit it in koffice or whatever
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe openoffice, also
<ilba7r> nope neither work
<ilba7r> kword open only some text pdf files
<Aji-Dahaka> does adobe put out acrobat for linux?
<Aji-Dahaka> they have reader out for sure
<ilba7r> ya only the reader
<ilba7r> and adobe professional do not run under cxoffice
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, seems someone asked about this on a mailing list I'm on, just a moment :)
<ilba7r> i think someone just trying to help me :)
<ilba7r> for i asked the same questions in other channels
<ilba7r> eh i know it was slim chance but needed to be updated before re installing window
<ilba7r> thanx Aji-Dahaka
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, didn't see it but it looks like some people are using flpsed
<jorik> for some programs sound doesnt work unless i so killall artsd, can i fix this ?
<jorik> so=do
<ilba7r> jorik those programs use the old sound server oss
<ilba7r> they need exclusive acess to your sound device
* kitsch is away: Away at the moment
<Aji-Dahaka> ilba7r: can linux/kubuntu make virtual devices to allow multiple oss applications run at once?
<ilba7r> Aji-Dahaka, i use virtual sound mixing
<ilba7r> and for oss applications i run a wrapper with alsa aoss
<ilba7r> works like a charm
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, I see
<ilba7r> !tell Aji-Dahaka about dmix
<Aji-Dahaka> but nothing built into their oss device?
<ilba7r> Aji-Dahaka, i am sorry i can not understand the question
<ilba7r> whenever oss try to play a sound it has to connect to your sound device. and need exclusive lock on it to work this is /dev/dsp
<Aji-Dahaka> well, I'm rather new to linux so don't understand its "intricacies" yet, but: is there anything built into the sound driver to allow virtualisation so that the exclusive lock on /dev/dsp is both fake and transparent to the user (application)
<ilba7r> i never heard of that sorry
<ilba7r> the new sound servers do that by default Aji-Dahaka ie alsa and to some extent esd
<ilba7r> what program are you trying to run. for some can be config to run either sound sys
<GameOver69> can anyone help me getting kaffeine working in firefox... i installed the mozilla plugin but it didnt work
<azerty> hey all, does kubuntu Dapper Drake boot faster than Breezy ?
<fatejudger> azerty: hell yes
<fatejudger> azerty: about 20% faster I'd say
<azerty> oh, thanks
<ilba7r> Aji-Dahaka, you will need alsa-oss for the oss raper it is not installed by default
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, I was just wondering if the kernel had anything for it
<Aji-Dahaka> (used to FreeBSD which does have it built in)
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm over kde
<MetaMorfoziS> please tellme how can i cahnge the dpi
<fatejudger> dpi?
<MetaMorfoziS> my fonts -texts in the windows - are very nasty
<fatejudger> well what did you do?
<MetaMorfoziS> and i think the dpi is on the bad value - i'm readed this in forum
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to set the dpi
<fatejudger> I know the default uses a beautiful font
<fatejudger> dpi is a figure most generally used for printers
<Aji-Dahaka> X allows you to set that somehow
<fatejudger> most everything that has to do with monitors uses pixels
<fatejudger> I've never heard of changing the dpi for a font
<callie> dpi is often used to express ppi
<callie> no need to nit pick
<fatejudger> perhaps a screenshot would help?
<fatejudger> true...
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> its not ide
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<MetaMorfoziS> moment so..
<MetaMorfoziS>  /clear:)
<Aji-Dahaka> windows is like 96 bi default and X maybe 75, but it grabs the proper value from the DDC of the monitor in all cases where it can, iirc
<callie> MetaMorfoziS, go to control centre > appearance and themes > fonts
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm at here
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm fuck this window about 20 minutes:D
<MetaMorfoziS> so my fonts at times very nasty...
<MetaMorfoziS> lumpish
<MetaMorfoziS> and the antialiasing is nowhere..
<Aji-Dahaka> contact your local webmaster ...
<callie> well, you'll just have to find some fonts you like
<Aji-Dahaka> tell him to be more sane about font choices
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntalled my win fonst
<MetaMorfoziS> and setted the arial
<MetaMorfoziS> but for ex konqueror ...
<MetaMorfoziS> not working its not good
<MetaMorfoziS> so where i can set the dpi?
<MetaMorfoziS> tu 96?
<MetaMorfoziS> o
<GameOver69> where do u get extensions for conqueror.... like how firefox has
<LjL> GameOver69: nowhere, that i know of
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: it's an X setting somewhere ...
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: seems google knows
<callie> konqueror uses mozilla plugins
<callie> netscape that is
<MetaMorfoziS> x setting.. so its in the xorg.conf
<Aji-Dahaka> seems windows fonts would be baddish at 75 (or whatever your monitor actually uses)
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah, probably xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> okay i check it a moment i'm uploading an image
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't think its nice...
<MetaMorfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/snapshot3.png
<MetaMorfoziS> see the "start" menu
<MetaMorfoziS> and the font in the konqueror ath right side down
<MetaMorfoziS> and window titles...
<callie> MetaMorfoziS, you have a tft monitor?
<Aji-Dahaka> http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html (looks relevant)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> 17" ctx s700a
<Aji-Dahaka> looks like Xresources is the place
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<callie> MetaMorfoziS, just checking since your using a 5:4 aspect ratio
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@metagepe:/etc/kde3$ xdpyinfo | grep resolutio
<MetaMorfoziS>   resolution:    75x75 dots per inch
<MetaMorfoziS> shit!
<GameOver69> can anyone help me... firefox doesnt not seem to recognize any of my media plugins i install
<callie> MetaMorfoziS, watch the language dude
<GameOver69> not kaffeeine... not mplayer
<GameOver69> etc
<MetaMorfoziS> sry
<ilba7r> GameOver69, which ver of firefox you use
<MetaMorfoziS> so x thinks my dpi is 75...
<GameOver69> 1.5
<ilba7r> GameOver69, you can copy the links to your direct. the problem you report is only for 11.5
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: it probably is 333
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: is*
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> 333?
<ilba7r> GameOver69, you will need to copy the plugins or make symbolic links to them
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: typing accident ;)
<GameOver69> ilba7r..... ok from where to where
<GameOver69> u lead the way
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: ... is what I meant, the keys are one away from each other
<ilba7r> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: anyways, windows just chooses 96 regardless of what reality is.  X detects the dpi that your monitor tells it
<ilba7r> or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<MetaMorfoziS> the link
<MetaMorfoziS> and?
<MetaMorfoziS> if it's true
<MetaMorfoziS> why this nasty fonts?
<ilba7r> put them in your home directory under .mozilla/plugins
<GameOver69> ok one sec
<MetaMorfoziS> the link said
<MetaMorfoziS> edit the cnf
<Aji-Dahaka> MetaMorfoziS: because you are using fonts that were designed to be used only at 96 dpi on a monitor that is 75dpi?
<MetaMorfoziS> and add the dimensions of my mon.
<MetaMorfoziS> the default fonts, in kde
<MetaMorfoziS> all font is bad..
<GameOver69> ilba, howo come this works.... and it doesnt when i install it properly
<MetaMorfoziS> if i set all font setting to default
<MetaMorfoziS> but set the font size to 12
<MetaMorfoziS> but 10 is very low, its going to nasty
<ilba7r> GameOver69, sorry can you repeat that again
<LjL> duh, my monitor says its DPI is 98x108, now *that's* quite a number =)
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, they look goodish here
<ilba7r> firefox1.07 know where to look for the plugins
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: widescreen?
<ilba7r> you made a custom install
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: no, bog standard 15" sony trinitron
<LjL> err 19"
<ilba7r> so you just needed the symbolic links. 1.5 is not supported under breezy
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: huh, interesting
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: a crooked number
<GameOver69> iba7r....howo come it hasnt been realeased yet... any idea?
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: actually i think i'm running it with a non 1:1 aspect ratio resolution, now that i think of it
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody help me to set beautiful fonts...:(
<GameOver69> its been out for a while now
<ilba7r> GameOver69, it will cause some packages to break
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, that could be it
<ilba7r> and it can only enter through the backports anyway
<ilba7r> dapper will support it though
* MetaMorfoziS despondently
<MetaMorfoziS> :((
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm unable to read dvd's
<MetaMorfoziS> what i do? set manually the dpi in the xorg conf? or what?
<MetaMorfoziS> windows use 96dpi, and its work...
<m_tadeu> something like "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. "
<m_tadeu> what can i do abou this?
<ilba7r> GameOver69, ubuntu policy is to take a snapshot and not introduce any new ver. The official policy is for security updates only. This give you a more stable os. The snapshots are updated though every 6 month which is quite fast compared to debian
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: yeah 1280x1024. i even forgot about this, because it goes almost completely unnoticed in X (while it would be very visible in Windows, probably for the very reason that the DPI there are fixed)
<ilba7r> GameOver69, sometime applications or new versions can be backported sometimes it is risky to do so so you just wait for the next release
<Aji-Dahaka> man yakuake is slick :)
<m_tadeu> i'm getting this error when reading dvd's: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. " with Kaffeine. how do i solve this problem?
<Aji-Dahaka> m_tadeu: did you install all of the dvd stuffs?
<ilba7r> m_tadeu, libdvdcss
<GameOver69> iba8r... ok no problem... hmm the mplayer plugin works... but it never plays any streaming wmv
<GameOver69> loads then stops
<ilba7r> !tell m_tadeu about restrictedformats
<m_tadeu> "Your DVD is probably crypted. According to your country laws, you can or can't use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)"
<Aji-Dahaka> According to your country laws, you can or can't use libdvdcss to be able to ...
<ilba7r> GameOver69, it should not be like that
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe "The use of libdvdcss is restricted in some countries" or similar?
<ilba7r> GameOver69, are you sure the right plugin is installed
<m_tadeu> Aji-Dahaka: And if i change the configuration in my OS?
<GameOver69> yes
<ilba7r> ok go to the dir where the plugins is
<ilba7r> .mozilla/plugins
<ilba7r> and type
<MetaMorfoziS> ql
<MetaMorfoziS> its work
<ilba7r> ls -l mplayer*
<MetaMorfoziS> i added to the xorg conf my monitor dimensions...
<MetaMorfoziS> thx all
<Aji-Dahaka> did it work?
<Aji-Dahaka> good
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can set up the "startup"
<GameOver69> iba7r.... and kaffeine says i dont have the proper decoder to handle it
<MetaMorfoziS> if i want to start some programs with kde?
<ilba7r> you should at least find 8 plugins pointing to another file
<GameOver69> how do i find that out
<ilba7r> GameOver69, my recommend remove the kaffiene-mozilla plugin
<ilba7r> and just have the mozilla-mplayer one
<ilba7r> ok got to go now
<hDp`> http://www.2m3.net/images/fichiers/mp3.jpg
<ilba7r> take care all
<GameOver69> ok but itloads now just doesnt play the file
<ilba7r> GameOver69, reinstall the mozilla-mplayer
<ilba7r> close firefox and open it again
<ilba7r> than try
<GameOver69> ok... do i need to copy it over again
<GameOver69> to the home directory
<ilba7r> where did you copy it from
<GameOver69> the usr.lib.mozilla one
<GameOver69> that u told me
<ilba7r> great
<ilba7r> yah copy it again
<GameOver69> and if it happens again?
<ilba7r> take care now got to go
<m_tadeu> thanx guys...
<ilba7r> GameOver69, play it with firefox 1.07
<ilba7r> if it work than your plugins are proper
<GameOver69> ok ill try it out
<hDp`> cette fois ci c'est ok : http://www.2m3.net/lien-externe-1200-La_moustafette.html
<m_tadeu> btw...how do i enable the dma to my cdrom?
<bimberi> !dma
<bimberi> !+dma
<ubotu> somebody said dma was Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can set programs to auto start up?
<m_tadeu> thanx again
<dandielionous> I could be a little slow but I don't see how you can transfer data from one memory area to another without having to go throught the central processing unit.
<dandielionous> Unless you're just moving floppy discs and cds or dvds around.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: easy :)
<dandielionous> I'm always about one step behind in technology. :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<dandielionous> But it did have to do with dvd,cd and other optical readers.
<karlwrk> kaffeine locked up, and I killed it, but now it won't start again, anyone have any ideas?
<dandielionous> I don't see where it says it's not using the cpu though.
<dandielionous> Just doesn't seem logical to me.  No cpu not computer.
<karlwrk> it spawns a child process, that immediately goes to zombie state <defunct>
<dandielionous> Now that would be more logical.
<dandielionous> Sort of like a virtual disc.
<dandielionous> Setting up a program to handle that process.
<dandielionous> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_memory_access
<lajos> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> haho
<lajos> im use first this OS its very cool....:)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set the startup list?
<lajos> sry i dont know
<MetaMorfoziS> lajos!?
<MetaMorfoziS> magyar vagy?:D
<lajos> igen
<MetaMorfoziS> lol:)
<MetaMorfoziS> cs:)
<lajos> hj egy magyar :)
<lajos> hali
<callie> PALINKA!
<MetaMorfoziS> ezis magyar
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<GameOver69> hey how do i get realplayer to work in firefox?
<lajos> most raktam fel kubuntut llat:)
<lajos> hi magyarok:D
<MetaMorfoziS> en most raktam fel a kde-t eddig gnomet hasznaltam
<MetaMorfoziS> perceken belul megbasznak minket azert mert magyarul beszelunk:)
<lajos> sztem kde j
<lajos> ht lehet
<MetaMorfoziS> sztem is csak vannak kis kezdeti gondjaim
<MetaMorfoziS> minthogy 20perce hasznalom kb
<MetaMorfoziS> nemtom hoy lehet autoinditasba rakni cumokat meg ilyenek
<dandielionous> GameOver69: I'm still trying to figure out how to get RealPlayer working.
<dandielionous> I am a newb though.
<GameOver69> lol
<dandielionous> I did manage to figure out how to install it.
<dandielionous> I'm just now sure if I did it in the right place.
<dandielionous> :)
<_lajos> nah
<fatejudger> is anyone able to use KTorrent RC2 in Dapper?
<fatejudger> the plugins don't show up for me
<MetaMorfoziS> The firefox is only for me nasty?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm thinking it about the gui
<MetaMorfoziS> ff's gui like wine
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I compile from svn, works
<adriyel> whats the name of the superkaramba widget that functions like the OS X dock?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: there is something seriously wrong with my linux install
<fatejudger> Tm_T: all of these weird ass problems
<fatejudger> Tm_T: me not being able to compile amarok with gstreamer support
<fatejudger> Tm_T: now this
<fatejudger> I'm wondering if I should reinstall Dapper...
<bam_> yes
<Tm_T> anyway, good night ->
<bam_> reinstall
<_lajos> Can i play dvd and videos with basic kubuntu 5.10 install?
<adriyel> anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> _lajos: nem, de nezdmeg ezt:
<MetaMorfoziS> ize
<MetaMorfoziS> googlezz ra:
<MetaMorfoziS> +site:wiki.hup.hu +ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> 1-2. link
<_lajos> mi kell hozz? player? vagy codec?
<MetaMorfoziS> about_breezy badger v ilyesmi
<MetaMorfoziS> es ott levan irva minden
<GameOver69> question: if u remove programs.... does it delte them from your hard drive... it seems if i reinstall s omething it doesnt even download it just installs and thats it
<fatejudger> GameOver69: it doesn't delete the packages
<fatejudger> GameOver69: just the installed files
<MetaMorfoziS> nemjol mondtam
<MetaMorfoziS> mind1
<MetaMorfoziS> http://hup.hu/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Kalauz
<MetaMorfoziS> ezaz
<GameOver69> fatejudger, doesnt that take up space
<fatejudger> GameOver69: sudo apt-get clean (if you want to erase the packages too)
<fatejudger> GameOver69: yeah, but very little
<GameOver69> ok thanks... also where can i download the w32 codecs from
<fatejudger> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<MetaMorfoziS> Aji-Dahaka: can help me about firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/snapshot4.png
<GameOver69> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> i think my firefox is use the gnome gui...
<MetaMorfoziS> i have gnome and kde but use the kde
<MetaMorfoziS> my ff use gnome under kde?:D
<MetaMorfoziS> so its nasty...
<MetaMorfoziS> nem tudok angolul bassztokmeg.
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<lajos_> :)
<lajos_> firefox megy kde alatt is
<MetaMorfoziS> igen
<MetaMorfoziS> de nekem van gnome-m
<MetaMorfoziS> es ugynezki a guija
<MetaMorfoziS> mintamikor egy gnomes progit inditok kde alatt
<MetaMorfoziS> es a gombjai is olyanok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MetaMorfoziS> sot  a mgse gomnak a kis kpecskje is ua
<lajos_> aha szal nem kde-s a kinzet
<MetaMorfoziS> ja
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> english please here
<MetaMorfoziS> de hoygtudom ravenni hogy kdeslegyen?
<lajos_> a moment :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i force firefox, tu use KDE gui? not gnome?
<MetaMorfoziS> tu:DDDDD
<MetaMorfoziS> to...
<lajos_> if u change the skin on ff?
<nalioth> MetaMorfoziS: firefox has to be built with qt libs to appear as kde
<MetaMorfoziS> qt?
<MetaMorfoziS> i downloaded a clean firefox
<fatejudger> why don't you just use Konqueror?
<MetaMorfoziS> but its not work...
<fatejudger> why does everyone feel that they need to use Firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to use firefox.
<fatejudger> why?
<fatejudger> give me one good reason
<MetaMorfoziS> firefox is better than all...:)
<MetaMorfoziS> the extensions
<fatejudger> which extension
<fatejudger> hmm?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm developing and i need a lotof
<MetaMorfoziS> for ex
<MetaMorfoziS> web developer
<MetaMorfoziS> measure it
<MetaMorfoziS> color zilla
<GameOver69> does anyone know where i can get more sources to add to the update list?
<MetaMorfoziS> adblock
<fatejudger> Firefox is slow, ugly, and has poor boot times
<MetaMorfoziS> wml browser
<fatejudger> Konq has adblock
<fatejudger> if you want web developing tools for Konq, get Quanta
<lajos_> metamofozis: the new konqueror is good but i dont use java chat...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not know konqueror
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm using kde 20minutes ago
<MetaMorfoziS> quanta?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is it?
<fatejudger> I used to think that Konqueror was bad too, but that's because I never even tried it
<fatejudger> once I did, I found out that it was awesome
<MetaMorfoziS> btw, i want firefox.
<fatejudger> Quanta is a HTML code editing suite
<MetaMorfoziS> my problem is the firefox's gui
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm dont want html editing suite
<fatejudger> with previewing using the KHTML engine
<fatejudger> which is what you do want
<MetaMorfoziS> i want firefox:)
<fatejudger> omg...
<MetaMorfoziS> with kde based gui
<fatejudger> but you can't get that
<ubuntu> dandielionous, hi, it's tmbr
<fatejudger> because Firefox sucks
<fatejudger> hence the uglyness
<MetaMorfoziS> no.
<MetaMorfoziS> because firefox using my gnome gui...
<fatejudger> have you even tried Konqueror?
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm said
<fatejudger> well then try and
<MetaMorfoziS> 20minutes ago using kde...
<fatejudger> tell me that you don't like it
<fatejudger> wtf does that mean?
<fatejudger> that isn't even a sentence
<MetaMorfoziS> fatejudger shut up. i want firefox, i want help.
<fatejudger> then apt-get install firefox
<fatejudger> and deal with the shittyness
<MetaMorfoziS> not missionary
<fatejudger> what the hell do I care
<MetaMorfoziS> lol:)
<fatejudger> but don't come in here bitching about how Firefox sucks when there's a perfectly good replacement
<MetaMorfoziS> you are fazed:)
<fatejudger> ...
<_StarScream> fatejudger has a point
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm dont has help.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm has only the missionaring...
<MetaMorfoziS> ezek mekkora faszok
<lajos_> nem tudjk sztem mit akarsz:)
<tmbr_41> dandie, hello
<MetaMorfoziS> de
<MetaMorfoziS> irtam
<dandielionous> hello tmbr_41
<MetaMorfoziS> hogy firefoxot kdevel, erre lekezd ugatni hoyg mekkora faszvagyok hoyg firefoxot akarok hasznalni
<MetaMorfoziS> sztem akkoris a firefox a legjobb mindegyik felett, es leszarom ha mast gondol...:)
<MetaMorfoziS> csak a guija idegesit:)
<lajos_> egybknt kubuntu minden gnomeos cuccot kdes-en kezel gy olvastam
<tmbr_41> had to break into the kids' room, as the door was locked from the inside, with n one inside..
<tmbr_41> so I'm just getting here
<lajos_> nem tom mi lehet a baj
<MetaMorfoziS> kezelkezel...
<MetaMorfoziS> de guija ocsmany
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/snapshot4.png
<MetaMorfoziS> hat lattad:)
<lajos_> a gnome-nak :)
<dandielionous> I'm trying to figure out how to im you tmbr_41 so we're not off topic.
<dandielionous> I think I have to register.
<MetaMorfoziS> a gnomenak is szep guija van gnome alatt
<MetaMorfoziS> a kdenak is kde alatt
<dandielionous> One moment tmbr_41 .
<tmbr_41> ok
<lajos_> na ja
<MetaMorfoziS> de gnome alatt a kdes cucc az csunya
<MetaMorfoziS> kde alatt a gnomes cucc undorito.
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<lajos_> na indtok valami gnomeost megnzem:)
<MetaMorfoziS> na nemge belovom a kopete-t
<MetaMorfoziS> istenem de undorito ezisbazeg
<dandielionous> Is there a kubuntu offtopic room?
<MetaMorfoziS> mi a fasz utott ebbe?
<dandielionous> How do I join it?
<tmbr_41> me too, but how do I register it too?
<dandielionous> lol m2 tmbr_41 .
<MetaMorfoziS> hallod ez megint elcseszdtt
<Arcanimus> how do you make it so that linux runs a script when any user logs in <NOT KDE AUTOSTART>
<Arcanimus> i'm assuming it's like /etc/init.d/something
<MetaMorfoziS> istennbizny megolom
<GameOver69> ok guys anything i play in mplayer in firefox... loads then stops
<GameOver69> nothign plays
<Arcanimus> I want it to run fortune when someone logs in
<GameOver69> i have all the codecs and plugins installed
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: .bashrc?
<GameOver69> help :(
<dandielionous> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration I found this tmbr_41 .
<lajos_> mi cseszdtt el?
<Arcanimus> LeeJunFan, where do I find this bashrc?
<fatejudger> where does apt store all of the .deb packages that it installs?
<MetaMorfoziS> bazz
<MetaMorfoziS> msotmar jo
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<trispace> Arcanimus: you may create one in your homedirectory
<Arcanimus> how do I do it for all users?
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: in the $HOME dir of the user, but if it's run there it won't really do anything if they log into a GUI, if you want it to work with the GUI you'll have to use kde Autostart.
<Arcanimus> i know, i don't want it to show on a gui
<dandielionous> tmbr_41: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Arcanimus> i want it to be sent if someone logs in over ssh
<lajos_> i think etc/init.d... maybe
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: do it there and it will show up every time they start a bash shell. in .bashrc that is, you could also edit the system wide /etc/bash.bashrc
<Arcanimus> yeah but there's no bashrc there
<MetaMorfoziS> mimi
<SuperNova> Hi!
<MetaMorfoziS> autostartrol beszelnek?
<lajos_> aha
<MetaMorfoziS> na azt hogylehet?
<SuperNova> does anyone know when kubuntu with KDE 3.5 is goint to be released?
<MetaMorfoziS> ha elakarok inditani auto egy progit?
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: .bashrc (it's hidden) have to use the .
<lajos_> n gy tom etc/init.d mappba kell tenni
<Arcanimus> i know :P
<Arcanimus> the /etc/bash.bashrc was what i was looking for
<Arcanimus> thanks
<lajos_> use the mc :)
#kubuntu 2006-02-04
<tmbr_41> I think I'm good now, you dandie?
<trispace> Arcanimus: if you want to do something just for ssh logged in users, you may evaluate the presence of SSH_* environment variables
<Xemanth^^> lajos_: [01:00:39]  <lajos_> n gy tom etc/init.d mappba kell tenni <- did that have A with dots ?
<Arcanimus> what do i have to remove so that it doesn't give me that crap about debian warranty blah blah?
<trispace> Arcanimus: /etc/motd
<Arcanimus> ty
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: you also have to edit /etc/defaults/rcS and tell it not to rewrite motd.
<Arcanimus> /etc/defaults/rcS doesn't exist
<Arcanimus> frankly, /etc/defaults/ doesn't exist
<Arcanimus> so I think i'm safe
<Arcanimus> lol
<Arcanimus> thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it
<LeeJunFan> Arcanimus: /etc/default/rcS
<LeeJunFan> sry
<SuperNova> doesnt any one know?
<MetaMorfoziS> ez akoepet nagyon gan
<MetaMorfoziS> kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> na
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Xemanth^^> da?
<MetaMorfoziS> so anyone have an idea, to change the firefox's gui to the kde's gui?
<MetaMorfoziS> my ff use, trying use my old gnome based hui...
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you can't
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: Firefox doesn't work that way
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: it's theming system is integrated
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i'm cant. but anyone?:)
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you don't understand, it's impossible
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: nobody knows because you can't do it
<MetaMorfoziS> if it's work under gnome why dont under kde?
<slow-motion> n8
* Hobbsee suggests using the theme called plastikfox, which looks like kde, for firefox
<fatejudger> because Gnome went to all the trouble to find a way to integrate it into their DE since their native browser sucks
<fatejudger> Galleon that is
<tmbr_41> can anyone point the way, to setting up synaptic, to be able to install gaim?
<Hobbsee> tmbr_41: sudo apt-get install synaptic gaim
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Hobbsee> you dont need synaptic - you have adept
<tmbr_41> and to setup multiverse, and universe?
<tmbr_41> same command?
<MetaMorfoziS> please tell me instant messenger programs under kde! not kopete...
<flipjarg> what do you call the programs that you make flash animations with?
<MetaMorfoziS> fatejudger: thx.
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: use Kopete
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: ok, why are you using KDE if you hate every KDE app?
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you make absolutely no sense
<MetaMorfoziS> not hate
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm tried kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> and i think its shit.
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: what is wrong with it?
<MetaMorfoziS> i ask other programs
<MetaMorfoziS> the grouping
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: what is wrong with the grouping?
<dandielionous> What are the commands to enable multiverse and universe in synaptic?
<MetaMorfoziS> the offline contacts shown out of the msn group
<MetaMorfoziS> and not user friendly the all, for me.
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<dandielionous> Or how do you enable them in the terminal window?
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: no they are'nt
<fatejudger> *aren't
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: I'm looking at it right now
<flipjarg> !info swf
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: offline contacts are shown in the same group they belong in
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: did you use Gaim before?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> so! at this moment
<SuperNova> whats the differecne between Gnome and KDE? is it just different looks?
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: then Gaim was the one that messed it up
<MetaMorfoziS> where is my icq accounts?!:D
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: Gaim creates groups and rearranges everything
<MetaMorfoziS> no where:D
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you should be blaiming Gaim, not Kopete
<fatejudger> *blaming
<MetaMorfoziS> and its wrote: MSN: 6/8
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, I hate the way gaim does that, it's fine if you never use another IM.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have 75 msn partners, and 9 online.
<MetaMorfoziS> (in gaim)
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you have to tell it to show offline contacts
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it's extremely annoying
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and this guy isn't the first person to say that Kopete sucks because of that
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: all of these Gnomers come over to KDE and blame their problems on us
<MetaMorfoziS> if i show offline users my window is flooded with contacts
<LeeJunFan> I love the meta contacts in kopete.
<MetaMorfoziS> it's shit...
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: when in reality it's their old Gnome programs that were broken
<MetaMorfoziS> my offline contacs shown out of the msn group
<fatejudger> when it comes to apps, KDE is far superior than Gnome, even the other camp admits that
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: that's Gaim's fault
<hDp`> hDp` is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<LeeJunFan> MetaMorfoziS: you'll have to move them to the group you want them in - that's all.
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: because you used Gaim, you're going to have to reorganize all of your groups
<dell500> i'm trying to install baghira, but it says Autoconf isn't installed, but i have version 2.59 (says it needs 2.53+).
<MetaMorfoziS> yes gaim fucks up all... i see under win... udner trillian after gaim...
<MetaMorfoziS> so it lol
<nikita> guys, what should I install to unpack a rar achive?
<flipjarg> Does anyone know a program i can use to make flash movies?
<MetaMorfoziS> why open an msg window when im clicking ONE to a contact?
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: you can change that
<fatejudger> MetaMorfoziS: it's in the behavior part of the settings
<MetaMorfoziS> where?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm checked and not found
<nikita> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<MetaMorfoziS> kopete said about 59 contacts...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm out of range:D
<flipjarg> Does anyone know if there are any flash programs for linux?
<starhawk> dose anyone know about xmame
<starhawk> dose anyone know about xmame
<dell500> has anyone installed baghira?? :)
<flipjarg> !info f4l
<flipjarg> Does anyone know anything about flash programs? i want to make flash movies.
<flipjarg> Where can i get one that runs on Kubuntu?
<clem_yeats> the best to make Flash movies is Macromedia Flash
<clem_yeats> but it's quite expensive..
<clem_yeats> and runs on windows
<clem_yeats> if you're into linux and free software you should consider SVG
<unix_infidel> is there anyway to apt-get install gvim, whenever i try to run vim -g or run the gvim binary it say's its not been compiled in on both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Xemanth^^> well flash sucks
<Xemanth^^> flash is fucking heavy
<Xemanth^^> you should do games with it
<Xemanth^^> lil games :>
<dell500> if i installed ./admin with svn, how do you remove it, just delete the folder??
<flipjarg> no
<flipjarg> apt-get remove nameOfPackage
<flipjarg> but there will still be the settings files in your home folder
<flipjarg> Thanks clem_yeats
<flipjarg> ?! Tab doesn't finish names for me, oh boy
<malc__> I am following this guide http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668 to try and install kde 3.5 on my system.  Apart from it isn't appearing where/when the guide says it should..........I don't think its even installing.  Any ideas?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<boz> Can anyone hold my hand, lol, and walk me through installing my rio nitrus mp3 player.  Rio is no help whatsoever
<malc__> bimberi thats the same instruction as the link I posted.  But the output after following those instructions is http://pastebin.com/529667
<malc__> And it doesn't seem to install.  Any other ideas?
<bimberi> malc__: have you added that deb... line to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<LiteHedded> how do I get my taskbar this size?
<LiteHedded> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/1529-1.jpg
<malc__> yeah its the last line in the thing # Added by malc
<malc__> # Ubuntu 5.10 KDE 3.5 Repository
<malc__> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<malc__> LiteHedded:  Right click on the task bar and find properties and its somewhere in there (I think)
<bimberi> malc__: what architecture (i386, amd64, ppc)?
<LiteHedded> i can't find it
<LiteHedded> I can shrink the right side with a slider
<LiteHedded> but not the left
<malc__> i386
<Vivien> hi everybody
<Vivien> i need some help, please, i've installed ubuntu and then KDE, but impossible to find system>sessions in order to make started GDesklets when my sessions starts?
<Vivien> an idea?
<malc__> Vivien what does GDesklets do?  Its a gnome application so I am not sure if it wil work under kde
<malc__> I would imagine that anything GDesklets can do, superKaramba can do aswell
<Vivien> no, it works perfectly
<Vivien> but i just want to add a prog when KDE starts
<Vivien> and i don't find the way
<Vivien> i've just switch to KDE, i prefer it
<Vivien> og, and since i've installed KDE, i have my NumLk on my laptop which is activate somtime, like that
<Vivien> by itslef
<kameron> anyone have problems with their screensaver not starting?
<bimberi> malc__: pastebin your sources.list and the output of "apt-cache policy kdebase"
<Hobbsee> bimberi: what's the second one do?
<rance> Vivien, take a look at the help center, KDE faq, Configuring KDE, then have a look at the autostart option
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Vivien> ok
<bimberi> Hobbsee: it shows what versions apt can see
<dell500> why does kate not work when i do sudo to edit a file?
<ClayG> what is the name of the package that allow and adds xdmcp(sp?) to the main login screen under sessions?
<malc__> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/529698
<kameron> ClayG, kdm do you mean?
<ClayG> found it
<kameron> ClayG, what were you looking for, i didn't get the question?
<ClayG> Fujitsu ClayG: gdmsetup, System->Administration->Login Screen
<bimberi> malc__: aha, uncomment lines 5,6,10,11,33,34,36,37 in your sources.list
<bimberi> malc__: then update and dist-upgrade
<malc__> bimberi:  thanks v much.........I take it I just needed those repos as well then?
<dell500> why does kate suck?
<dell500> it seems to always crash
<bimberi> malc__: np :) yes that's right
<ulises> hi
<starhawk> Hi all
<starhawk> Is there a problem with the repositorys
<Hobbsee> starhawk: dapper ones seem ok, coudltn tell you for breezy
<starhawk> I have tried to use adept and keep getting errors
<starhawk> it wants to goto a newsreader but it wont let me answer the ?
<starhawk> #Hobbsee your not using breezy
<Hobbsee> starhawk: indeed
<Hobbsee> starhawk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> close adept first
<starhawk> #Hobbsee Should I look for an active file from inn and use your newsgroups therefrom? Y or N
<starhawk> should I say Y or N
<Hobbsee> i dont understand what you're trying to do
<starhawk>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade your sugestion
<starhawk> this is what it came back with
<Hobbsee> oh, ok
<starhawk> you ever see this before
<Hobbsee> wonder why you got that
<starhawk> that what I get in adept too
<starhawk> what you think Y or N
<starhawk> or could My breezy be coruted
<Hobbsee> it seems to be working
<starhawk> yes except for that ? do you think I should answer Y or N
<Hobbsee> try y
<starhawk> #Hobbsee (Ok, we do not use the active-file from inn, so please read ) this is what it says now
<malc_> I am still not able to upgrade to kde 3.5 guys.  I have followed the howto's on it and when I do "apt-get dist-upgrade" it gets nothing
<flipjarg> does anyone know how to install F4L?
<starhawk> #Hobbsee ("/usr/doc/newsflash/README" and edit the folling files)
<bimberi> malc_: pastebin your sources.list again
<malc_> http://pastebin.com/529741
<bimberi> malc_: looks good - and you did a "sudo apt-get update"?
<starhawk> #Hobbsee any ideas where that is coming from
<malc_> yup
<Hobbsee> got no idae sorry
<bimberi> malc_: hm
<starhawk> ok thank you for your time
<malc_> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/529748 the instructions say this should work
<malc_> although when I try apt-get install kde.....it comes up with
<malc_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<malc_>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<malc_> E: Broken packages
<malc_> Do you think this is anything to do with it?
<damnhil>  How can you change the compiler path in eclipse?
<bimberi> malc_: how about apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<malc_> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-deskto
<bimberi> malc_: really? (missing p from your paste)
<malc_> yeah and yeah
<malc_> Its bizarre, I installed ubuntu on another machine just a few days ago and this all worked fine
<malc_> the only difference now is that I installed from CD (that ubuntu people posted to me) as opposed to downloaded iso which is what I used last time.  They are both breezy badger though
<malc_> The only difference between the basic installation and this stage is that I have also installed "build-essential" so I could get gcc
<bimberi> malc_: that should be fine - what does "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop" output?
<malc_> kubuntu-desktop:
<malc_>   Installed: (none)
<malc_>   Candidate: 0.55
<malc_>   Version table:
<malc_>      0.55 0
<malc_>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<bimberi> malc_: huh? humour me and try 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' again
<LeeJunFan> sudo?
<malc_> running as root already
<bimberi> he's in a root shell :)
<bimberi> *(s)he
<malc_> bimberi:  gimme a sec, I am installing a kdelibs thing
<malc_> I have a feeling I am on to something
<bimberi> malc_: k :)
<nige> hi all, i just installed kubuntu and have done a aptitude search streamtuner and its not be seem. dose kubuntu have streamtuner package ?
<crimsun> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2064 kB
<nige> crimsun: i just uncommented the universe apt source url and update and now its there, thanks
<crimsun> np
<tecs> why dont i have shutdown option only end seession?
<visik7> I've shutdown reboot and end session
<tecs> i onyl have end session
<dark_suic> tecs, clicking on end session you have the login screen from where you can shutdown
<dark_suic> it's configurable in kcontrol
<dark_suic> don't know exactly where, but there you can configure it
<dark_suic> i remember there is an option where you can tell it to just let you end session from inside kde
<jonc> hello folks
<icicled> i just installed kubuntu & used adpet to install nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx package)
<icicled> and i ran `sudo nvidia-glx-config enable`
<icicled> however, the above does not do anything
<icicled> and when i do `modprobe --list | grep nv` I don't see nvidia.ko
<icicled> i see nvidiafb.ko =\
<icicled> isn't the module supposed to be created when the nvidia-glx package is installed?
<icicled> i'm running on the 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 kernel
<icicled> i was wondering how i could fix this w/o having to manually install the nvidia drivers
<dark_suic> icicled, i had to install the nvidia-settings package too
<icicled> i've installed that as well
<dark_suic> i had nvidia working with nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings packages
<dark_suic> well did you restart the x server after installing them, i suppose
<icicled> yea i restarted
<icicled> the funny thing was that in my xorg.conf the driver was still "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<LiteHedded> how do I change the kde menu button icon?
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> then the nvidia-glx-config enable thing didn't work...
<dark_suic> maybe the problem is that your nvidia-glx-config didn't work AT ALL
<visik7> how can I use openoffice.org2-kde package ?
<visik7> how can I configure it?
<dark_suic> so you should have to edit further the xorg.conf file
<dark_suic> and comment a pair of lines...
<icicled> brb, my colors on my windows are jacking up
<dark_suic> (Load "dri" and another one i can't remember)
<dark_suic> visik7, just find a repositorie with openoffice2
<dark_suic> they aren't too hard
<visik7> dark_suic: I've oo installed
<jeff_> yo sup all - new to linux!!!
<visik7> I've openoffice.org2-kde installed
<dark_suic> ?
<visik7> but I dunno why openoffice doesn't look like kde apps
<dark_suic> you want to configure it?
<dark_suic> well, it's still made like itself, not kde-like :P
<dark_suic> i don't know what the openoffice2-kde package does, hang on a sec
<visik7> and Description: KDE Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets, Dialogs, Addressbook)
<dark_suic> yeah, it means that THAT things will be kde-like, but no the entire suite :P
<visik7> I just want the font a bit smaller
<jason_> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: (web development environment for KDE), section web, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2178 kB, Installed size: 5308 kB
<Tm_T> KOffice <3
<nikita> !rpm
<ubotu> rumour has it, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<nikita> !alien
<ubotu> rumour has it, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<ClayG> What can I use to connect to my ubuntu box using xdmcp
<GameOver69> hey my mplayer will not play any type of video in firefox what so ever... it shows that it connects, then just stops and does nothing
<jonc> i fixed the issue with nvidia-glx
<GameOver69> hey my mplayer will not play any type of video in firefox what so ever... it shows that it connects, then just stops and does nothing
<jonc> it turns out that the package was made to be used with the generic kernel & not the k8 kernel
<jonc> go figure =\
<dark_suic> another thing to nto use for the moment k8 kernels...
<dark_suic> i do have an amd64 but i'm starting to think that it's still to early to install a kubuntu-64 version
<dark_suic> most of my main apps don't work in 64 bits yet
<jonc> dark_suic: is there an mplayer package available?
<jonc> i'm running the 64-bit version of kubuntu too
<dark_suic> i don't
<dark_suic> i'm running a 386 version with a 386 kernel :P
<dark_suic> well, cedega and wine still don't have 64 bits version, and i need them for university (****ing windows apps)
<E-Train> I just droped in a usb 2.0 pci card; i cant find the devices that are plugged into it, but they are getting power. Anyone got some advice
<E-Train> dark_suic you their; you told me what to do a few days ago but i didnt have a chance to do it
<JohnFlux> E-Train: lsusb
<E-Train> john its on that list
<dark_suic> :P
<E-Train> what do i do now
<dark_suic> if they are on the list, try writing media:/ in konqueror to see if they're there
<dark_suic> what kde version do you have
<dark_suic> ?
<E-Train> not the one that is in beta testing now
<E-Train> breezy i think
<E-Train> ??
<E-Train> i think it is not reconizing my new 2.0 card
<E-Train> or is it since device shows up on lsusb
<E-Train> dark - sorry i thought you were asking what version of kubuntu i have what ever kde comes with i guess thats 3.4.3??
<starhawk> Hio
<starhawk> how do I get the codec 32 for totem
<dark_suic> E-Train, sorry for the delay
<dark_suic> try to install kde3.5 and it will be a lot easier
<E-Train> why is 3.5 easier?
<E-Train> do i do that in adpt?
<ice_1963> hi
<dark_suic> E-Train, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<dark_suic> yes, in adept following the instructions on that url you can do it
<ice_1963> i'm running kde 3.5.1 :0)
<E-Train> dark - i have to go for a bit I will be back later
<dark_suic> i will be off probably
<dark_suic> just add the repositorie listed in that page
<dark_suic> and then
<Brydenn> who's up?
<dark_suic> fetch updates -> full upgrade
<dark_suic> and it will be done
<dark_suic> just restart
<dark_suic> and all ok
<dark_suic> well, you'll have to remove ivman package too
<Brydenn> hey, does anyone know if there is a program for linux that is similar to Exact Audio Copy?
<Brydenn> been looking on forums, etc and havent seen anything :(
<Knowerrors> dark_suic: you can keep ivman, just comment out all its actions except auto mount
<Knowerrors> I like it better than what kde 3.5 does for removable media by default
<Knowerrors> kde 3.5 won't automount media
<Knowerrors> you have to click on the icon for the media to mount, or browse it in konq
<Knowerrors> Im running kde 3.5 with ivman, no problems
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> another thing i learned today :P
<dark_suic> and where is the editable ivman?
<Knowerrors> theres a post on ivman in the kubuntu forums about ivman and removable media
<Knowerrors> that tells you
<Knowerrors> I just put all the default removable media actions in kde to do nothing for unmounted stuff
<Knowerrors> and let ivman mount em for me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need an application to set manually the speed of the CPU since powernowd and klaptopdaemon don't work on the new kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know any in the rep?
<Art_> What's the best shot for streaming stuff, RealPlayer, MPlayer, xine, etc?
<dark_suic> to get streaming, kaffeine
<dark_suic> to release streaming... i think it is kaffeine too :P
<dark_suic> kaffeine roolz :P
<Art_> dark_suic, I'll give it a try, thanks
<boz> Hi Callie!
<callie> hey boz
<boz> finally got all my problems worked out.  I had to do a reinstall though. Thanks for all the help
<callie> yeah, sometimes its the easiest way
<boz> it was ; )
<boz> anyone here that can walk me through mounting my mp3 player?
<boz> when i plug it in it shows up in the device manager but i can get it to access it
<boz> *can't
<callie> its mounted?
<callie> does it appear on your desktop boz?
<boz> it shows up but i don't know how to access it
<boz> noi
<callie> go to /media
<callie> what kind of mp3 player is it?
<boz> Rio
<callie> should be ok then
<callie> can you see something called sda/ or sda1?
<boz> nope
<boz> i was thinking maybe it was an issue with automount or hal
<callie> if you do 'df' does it show up anywhere?
<callie> ahuman01, boz. is it a rio karma?
<boz> no a nitrus
<boz> i saw they had written pretty good support for the karma
<callie> it seems rio nitrus is not so well supported
<callie> http://www.jraleigh.com/index.php/2004/12/20/rio-nitrus/
<LiteHedded> i need help with streaming media in firefox
<Art_> LiteHedded, Me too.
<LiteHedded> heh
<boz> haha throw in the towel.  i had to do a reinstall to get icecast running
<bobc> how can I disable the graphics on boot? the Kubuntu logo and all?
<dark_suic> callie, boz, it's supposed to be a bug than wouldn't mount usb things correctly
<dark_suic> you have to add user hal to group disk
<dark_suic> (dont' know if it's the exact problem, but may help anyway)
<boz> callie, when i do a df i get my hard drive and then below that says 86/volatile
<boz> and a couple of tmpfs
<callie> hmmm, that could be it. i dont think im much help since all mp3 players i've had just mounted themselves as usb drives
<boz> thanks dark
<boz> i read somwhere that rio used a prop fs on the early mp3 players
<dark_suic> boz
<dark_suic> try sudo addgroup hal disk
<dark_suic> and then try again
<ClayG> what is a good vnc solution to allow my xp system to access the desktop of my linux system?
<callie> vnc?
<boz> dark_suic notta
<boz> callie that link didn't sound too promising. lol maybe dapper will support it
<callie> maybe not
<dark_suic> boz, do you have hal backend activated?
<boz> dark_suic where would i check, in adept?
<dark_suic> no
<dark_suic> kcontrol
<dark_suic> peripherals
<dark_suic> and there...
<dark_suic> storage
<dark_suic> advanced options
<_jonathan> how do you disable the translucent selection rectangle on the desktop?
<_jonathan> its really really slow
<dark_suic> what rectangle?
<dark_suic> oh, i see
<dark_suic> when trying to select something
<dark_suic> ...
<dark_suic> just don't know
<dark_suic> been searching but can't find anything
<_jonathan> i can't find anything related to it even in the control center
<_jonathan> solution?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85535
<boz> ok i need to reboot if i don't make it back in thanks for the help callie and dark
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need an application to set manually the speed of the CPU since powernowd and klaptopdaemon don't work on the new kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know any in the rep?
<unix_infidel> is it possible to manage multiple accounts on multiple inboxes in kontact?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<jpowers> yes
<jpowers> you can set your inbox to whatever folder you want, I think.
<unix_infidel> how would i do that?
<jpowers> It's in the account settings, IIRC
<jpowers> I don't remember that well
<jpowers> son of a gun
<jpowers> I just looked up the answer
<phoenixX> can anyone tell me where the site to generate a sources.list is?
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell phoenixX about easysource
<phoenixX> Tm_T, is the site currently working?
<phoenixX> I can't view it
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tainted> Sup guys.
<Tainted> I got my brother to install Kubuntu!
<Tainted> So, now I'm on his comp doing shit.
<Tainted> dark_suic, Are you on?
<LiteHedded> how do i get the windows button to open the k menu?
<LiteHedded> alo?
<jpowers> should be in hotkeys settings
<LiteHedded> it wants me to set it as windows key+ another key
<jpowers> ooh
<jpowers> good point
<jpowers> I don't know then
<howcomes> Is it possible to update without updating the restricted-modules and linux-image to 2.6.12 ?
<unix_infidel> what's a good pager app / applet?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<johnkershaw> can anyone help me with a kubuntu log out problem?
<johnkershaw> (beware - linux newbie)
* bam_ runs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i want to put my programs on a website do i have to do something particular to prevent future problems?
<mihal> pokus
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> pokus?
<Steven_M> any thunderbird users in here?
<howcomes> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is in the last position of the permission a T instead of a D or a -?
<nadir> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone can answer me?
<seer> hi tallia
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i got it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kind of complicated anyway :)
<seer> what is comllicated?
<seer> complicated
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i wrote complicated ^___^
<seer> :)
<seer> well.. have a nice day.. i gotto go now..
<seer> see you guys later..
<johnkershaw> I installed edubuntu then kubuntu over top - now 'Log Out' no longer works. Any help?
<howcomes> johnkershaw
<howcomes> which one do you want installed? edubuntu or kubuntu ?
<mth`MAW> Hello
<\merry> hi all
<sweet_kate> hi
<sweet_kate> is it the same to use amule under iceWM ? or does it requer something that iceWM doesn't have instead of other window managers?
* howcomes is updating Planeshift, Installing ETF 1,6 and downloading TCE 0.48
<tecs> hi how come my logout button only has end current session as an option, im using kde. but when i use gnome other options like restart computer hoibernate and turnoff computer are present
<mth`MAW> tecs: that depens on your Displamanager
<mth`MAW> I bet you are using GDM, the gnomes standard Displaymanager (Loginscreen)
<johnkershaw> oh oh oh - I have this problem too!
<mth`MAW> So gnome knows the api for that think. so gnome offers you to rebbot, shutdown, what ever
<johnkershaw> or similar
<johnkershaw> I installed edubuntu, then KDE over top
<johnkershaw> now I can't log out
<johnkershaw> I have to 'sudo shutdown now'
<mth`MAW> If you would use KDM (the kdes displaymanager it will work... with kde, but not with Gnome on another desktop enviroment
<johnkershaw> (I am a linux newbie - only started 2 weeks ago)
<johnkershaw> how do I know/
<mth`MAW> johnkershaw: That is not that good, because all your dektop-properties are not saved then...
<johnkershaw> the login screen has blue bg with continents on it, and kubuntu in bottom right corner
<mth`MAW> How do I know what theme you have ;)
<johnkershaw> I have 2 young kids - I want them to be able to use Gnome whilst I use KDE - is that possible?
<mth`MAW> It is no problem to run more
<johnkershaw> my theme is presumably the default? no?
<johnkershaw> so what did I break & how do I fix it?
<mth`MAW> I do not know... I do not know edubuntu
<johnkershaw> I've come from a mac env
<mth`MAW> You break nothing!
<johnkershaw> know a little command line - enough to do damage ;)
<tecs> mthmaw yes youre right...its starts as gnome then i i select kde...how do i make it that my pc starts as kde all the way. even in the log in screen
<johnkershaw> yes, me too?
<_raven> Hallo
<tecs> well i originally isntalled ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop, i find it weird because i did this just last week and it worked but because of a unfixable problem by me, i went for a fresh install yesterday but now it wont work
<mth`MAW> It ist just, that the loginscreen "belongs" kind of GNOME or KDE
<mth`MAW> mhm... tpo change the DM?!
<mth`MAW> Moment...
<johnkershaw> how do we know which DM is loading?
<johnkershaw> (mine looks too techie to be gnome!)
<johnkershaw> AFAIK edubuntu is ubuntu + kids theme
<howcomes> How can i get apps like XMMS and Konversation in the System Tray ?
<tecs> mines gnome for sure.... although i selected kde as default in the log in screen gnome still boots up...errr
<johnkershaw> (has a cartoon of a girl as bg which looks exactly like my 8 year old, so I duped it and changed the hair for my 5 year old!)
<tecs> lol thats cool
<johnkershaw> and how to make apps boot at launch? (sjphone, kopete, skype, etc)
<howcomes> johnkershaw, linux doesnt have to reboot :P just leave it on 24/7
<johnkershaw> my 5-year old happily reboots from win/linux into the other OS depending what he wants to do. He's better than my wife!
<howcomes> i  see
<johnkershaw> unless he feeds his Insaniquarium fish every day, they get unhappy (Windows only)
<_raven> Can someone help me please?
<johnkershaw> ergo reboot
<johnkershaw> so how do I know which login manager I'm using?
<johnkershaw> presumably I want KDE at login, then either KDE or Gnome depending on whether it's my login or my kids'?
<mth`MAW> Okay here we go
<mth`MAW> in /etc/X11 is a file called: default-display-manager
<mth`MAW> editit this file with typping your favorite DM....
<mth`MAW> For KDEs Dm tpye:
<mth`MAW>  /usr/bin/kdm
<mth`MAW> That schould work ;)
<mth`MAW> _raven: Just ask
<mth`MAW> May be someone is helpoing
<mth`MAW> helping
<_raven> thnx
<mth`MAW> (it is Fucking cold here,... my fingers do not do what I wnat them to do :))
<johnkershaw> yes - it's set to kde already
<_raven> I merged my ubuntu to a kubuntu dist. But somehow i made a mistake.
<tecs> mth kaw this is weird now....i opened the file and its already in kdm.
<johnkershaw> my login sure looks kde-ish
<mth`MAW> mhm...
<mth`MAW> THAT ist weird tecs
<tecs> well mine is pure gnome! the stock login for ubuntu
<mth`MAW> type:
<johnkershaw> if if kde is controlling logins, why can't it handle logouts?
<mth`MAW> which kdm
<mth`MAW> please
<mth`MAW> May be kdm is not installed
<tecs> /usr/bin/kdm this is whats inside that defualt file
<johnkershaw> jkershaw@edubuntu:~$ which kdm
<johnkershaw> /usr/bin/kdm
<tecs> well i got kubuntu-desktop and its other dependencies from the repository and chose it to be my default.  so i guess everything needed to run kde is here and im using kde right now
<howcomes> dpgk -l | grep kde
<howcomes> dpgk -l | grep kdm
<howcomes> *dpkg :P
<_raven> Does anyone listen to me?
<howcomes> raven
<howcomes> you turned ubuntu into a kubuntu (added kde)
<mth`MAW> _raven I havent read any question from you
<howcomes> but alas somewhere along the line you made an error (Error: out past comprehension of user)
<mth`MAW> tecs: wht does dpkg -l | grep kdm says?
<howcomes> *output
<tecs> is it ok to paste a two line resault here or should i use pastebin instead?
<_raven> But "howcomes" did. Yes. And I removed ntpd at bootup by deleting it out of rcS.d/
<mth`MAW> paste it
<_raven> But this made my system forget what my default gateway is.
<_raven> There is no error message.
<howcomes> Thats past my comprehension, i just downloaded Kubuntu ISO's and installed like that
<howcomes> much easier imo
<howcomes> This is week 1 using linux for me :P
<_raven> Does anybody else have knowledge in bootup-settings?
<howcomes> I have knowledge in boot loaders....but not bootup
<howcomes> Try asking in Ubuntu
<howcomes> more users there
<johnkershaw> this is problem: make linux easy install for any fool... and fools will install!
<johnkershaw> (me included)
<tecs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/39106
<howcomes> But see, thats the idea
<howcomes> attract the fools to linux, and then - in due time - they learn
<mth`MAW> tecs so that IS weird kdm is runnign
<tecs> yes indeed
<mth`MAW> and you are not able to logout via kde directly?
<howcomes> Can you Konsole -> logout ?
<johnkershaw> well, I'm only about 1 inch up the learning curve (learning cliff?)
<johnkershaw> I issue 'sudo shutdown now' from konsole
<howcomes> I had a head start, ive used linux before
<johnkershaw> or press the 'reset' button on the box
<johnkershaw> I've only used mac
<tecs> all i can do is end current session. then i go back to the original ubuntu login screen, but using kde i dont have shutdown and restart and hibernate which i had two days ago before i did my reinstall
<johnkershaw> little exposure to command line there
<howcomes> heh
<johnkershaw> I get the 'Restart/Shutdown' options in dialog, but they do nothing
<howcomes> try having a console open while you click on them
<howcomes> see if any error messages are echoed
<johnkershaw> is 'having a console open' the same thing as having Konsole running?
<tecs> i mean its too much of a hassle if i reset it with my own hand and do the terminal thing. ut there is no choice....i eman i msut have those basic options back.
<laga> i think i may have a solution for your suspend/hibernate problem
<laga> go to the 'laptops & power screen' in the KDE config and look for the 'acpi config' there. it's possible that it'll help, but i havent tried it yet
<laga> and actually, it's probably not the 'ubuntu' way to do this. ubuntu has special helper scripts (imho) for acpi S1/S3 and KDE might not be using them.
<tecs> mth MAW what do you think is happening this is weird.
<mth`MAW> now my knowledge ends here ;=
<mth`MAW> I have no idea, what do you have installed?
<mth`MAW> Kubuntu deubunut
<mth`MAW> ubuntu?
<tecs> ubuntu, then i used synaptic as i did last week and worked fine. kubuntu-desktop.
<mth`MAW> k
<mth`MAW> mhm
<FHX> Does anyone know how I can get internet access in wine?
<Tainted-Time> Anyone alive?
<Tainted-Time> I need some help.
<tecs> mth maw can you help me with this
<tecs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/39110
<tecs> i dont quite get what the guy from ubuntu channel said,
<orion_fr_24> does anybody know about natd command line ?
<_andrea> what is the kde control centre called in kubuntu? because i need the "Look and Feel tab"
<tecs> kubuntu-desktop? not sure
<_andrea> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step2
<_andrea> i'm following these instructions
<_andrea> but i cant find where to add a menu bar
<_andrea> !control centre
<ubotu> _andrea: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<_andrea> !menu bar
<ubotu> _andrea: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Riddell> _andrea: kcontrol or systemsettings
<_andrea> thanks
<_andrea> I still can't find the menubar section....
<wisner> Morning.
<Tainted-Time> How can I make a backup of my system and then restore it?
<Tainted-Time> Because, right now I only have Ubuntu installed.  But, I need to install Windows, and then Ubuntu, but I need all my settings and configs.
<tecs> whats the command for restarting my comp since restart and shutdown options are not available to me right now
<tecs> all i have is end current session
<_andrea> reboot
<_andrea> i think...
<Tainted-Time> Anyone?
<Tainted-Time> How do I do a complete Backup and Restore?
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: howto on ubuntuforums.org
<tecs> thanks
<Tainted-Time> Hobbsee: I read it.
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> I was reading it.
<Tainted-Time> But, it doesnt answer my question.
<Tainted-Time> I have the backup.
<Tainted-Time> Can I delete all my partitions and then install Windows, then Ubuntu, and then just restore it with this?
<Tainted-Time> I currently don't have windows installed but, my computer came with a "recovery partition".
<Tainted-Time> Hello?
<Tainted-Time> hobbsee can you help me?
<wisner> Tainted-Time: if you simply make a backup of the full contents of your home direcotry, that should be sufficient to get back everything that matters after a complete wipe-and-reinstall.
<wisner> Your personal settings, configs, etc.
<wisner> But it wouldn't includ
<wisner> erf
<wisner> it wouldn't include, for example, system X Window server customisations
<Tainted-Time> I need that for my Nvidia card, it took me about 2 wks to get it working.
<Tainted-Time> WIth hotplug trying to detect it and stuff.
<wisner> Only two weeks? You did well--
<Tainted-Time> Gah. Bad memories :D
<wisner> (<-- loathes X Windows)
<Tainted-Time> Can I delete all my partitions and then install Windows, then Ubuntu, and then just restore it with my backup.tgz?
<wisner> Did you use this page that describes using the tar command?
<wisner> Yse, you did.
<Tainted-Time> Yeah
<wisner> Yes, you'd be able to restore it with the backup.tgz.
<Tainted-Time> What should I do right now? burn backup.tgz to a DVD?
<wisner> However, it would be advisable to do that restore in 'single-user mode' - know anything about that?
<Tainted-Time> Nope..
<wisner> Get backup.tgz to a safe place of some sort, yes - a DVD isn't a bad idea.
<wisner> A DVD, an external hard drive, a second computer..
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: no, sorry, but you can get the list of the packages you installed...
<Tainted-Time> wisner: What do I do after it is burned?
<wisner> I'm running Dapper and I'm not really sure.. does Breezy also install the 'maintenance mode' option into the GRUB menu?
<wisner> Tainted - when you boot your system up and it gives you the initial boot menu, do you see a maintenance mode option?
<Tainted-Time> I see a recovery mode.
<Tainted-Time> What is Dapper?
<wisner> Yeah, that would be the one.
<wisner> The next version of Ubuntu.
<wisner> I'm running a pre-release version.
<Tainted-Time> Not available to people like me?
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: sure it's available
<wisner> You can get it if you want to - but with the caveat that since it's not done, it's liable to have unresolved bugs and such.
<Tainted-Time> Well, have you experienced any  problems?
<wisner> All of the heavy testing goes into the official release versions, so the development versions are potentially less stable.
* Hobbsee considers telling Tainted-Time of the trouble she went through to get dapper to connect to the internet tonight
<wisner> I've had Kontact crash on me a couple of times.. nothing serious
<wisner> YMMV
<Hobbsee> apart from that, no problems
<wisner> Anway - that 'recovery mode' is also known (to us over-the-hill old-school unixheads) as 'single-user mode'
<Tainted-Time> What does it upgrade or make better?
<Tainted-Time> Lol. ok.
<wisner> And ideally, you should do your full system backup and restore in recovery mode - it's slightly safer that way.
* Hobbsee conveniently forgets about her touchpad issue, which was resolved when she switched to an old version
<Tainted-Time> wisner: What are the advantages of having Dapper over Breezy?
<htaithas> #braila
<wisner> Mainly, you get newer versions of everything.
<_andrea> can i install simpleKDE
<_andrea> ?
<wisner> Anyway, Tainted.. I'd recommend you re-run your backup in recovery mode, just to be extra safe.
<wisner> After the backup you can reboot normally and handle the backup.tgz file as you wish.
<wisner> Once you've got backup.tgz in a safe place, you can restore/reinstall your entire system as you like.
<Tainted-Time> What about GRUB? Because the position of the Ubuntu partition will change.
<wisner> Your goal is to get Windows and Kubuntu dual booting?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<Tainted-Time> And I currently don't have  'Windows' one.
<Tainted-Time> But there is a 'Windows Recover Partition'
<Tainted-Time> They didn't give me CDs.
<wisner> Yeah, typical.
<wisner> Usually you hold down a certain F-key while booting to activate the recovery partition?
<Tainted-Time> F10. :D
<Tainted-Time> I did it and it said it couldn't create a User Partition.
<wisner> It wants to install to the whole hard drive?
<Tainted-Time> I have no option to pick.
<Tainted-Time> I thought it would.
<Tainted-Time> Other systems are able to.
<wisner> I'm not surprised.
<wisner> You'll need to just let it install Windows to the whole disk, then resize your Windows partition afterwards.
<Tainted-Time> I'm doing it for Photoshop and Flash MX mainly.
<Tainted-Time> Okay, but won't Ubuntu's location on the harddrive change?
<Tainted-Time> Which then messes up GRUB?
<paines> hi
<Tainted-Time> Hi
<wisner> The Ubuntu installer will deal with that when it configures GRUB.
<paines> anyone know a miniapplet which will show the temprature / weather ?
<Tainted-Time> I know, but if I restore won't it overwrite it?
<wisner> Ah. Good point.
<wisner> Make a copy of the new grub menu before you run the restore.
<Tainted-Time> paines: SuperKaramba.
<Tainted-Time> Can I just exclude it from my Backup?
<wisner> Yes, that'd work too.
<wisner> You could also exclude it from your restore.
<Tainted-Time> Heh, can you give me a tar command?
<Tainted-Time> When I ran the one before it ended up copying the backup.tgz and everything it was supposed to exclude.
<wisner> That's odd.
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<wisner> oh, ffs
<wisner> silly error on that page
<Tainted-Time> Huh?
<cyne> when i add a network folder (smb) in konquerer, where does it appear in the directory hierarchy?
<wisner> tar requires that all command flags be specified before the filenames start.
<wisner> That example has --exclude at the end - so they're getting treated as filenames, not optiosn
<cyne> e.g. i've added a smb share with all my music and am trying to "Build Collection" in amaroK
<Tainted-Time> Oooh...
<wisner> tar --exclude=..... -cvpzf /backup.tgz /
<wisner> try that
<wisner> specify as many /excludes as you like - add /boot/grub for example.
<Tainted-Time> What should I typically exclude for an Identical setup?
<wisner> Their suggestions seem fine.
<wisner> You don't necessarily need to do a full restore, incidentally. You'll have a tarball containing the entire contents of the old system that you can restore from selectively.
<wisner> That's what I'd personally probably do, but I'm picky.
<Tainted-Time> How would I pick or restore them?
<wisner> Example: tar -xvpzf backup.tgz -C / home/wisner
<wisner> That would restore my home directory only.
<wisner> Example: tar -xvpzf backup.tgz -C / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wisner> etc
<Tainted-Time> tar: --exclude=/proc: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Tainted-Time> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Tainted-Time> /
<Tainted-Time> /etc/
<Tainted-Time> /etc/fstab
<Tainted-Time> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Tainted-Time> Lol, sorry for hassling you - or asking too much.
<Tainted-Time> What do I do?
<wisner> What command did you use?
<Tainted-Time> sudo tar -cvpzf --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/boot/grub/ /
<Tainted-Time> Should I take off sudo?
<wisner> No. Take out the /proc exclude, apparently you don't have procfs
<Tainted-Time> Is that bad?
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<wisner> Nah.
<wisner> oops, wait
<wisner> move the -cvpzf to after the last exclude and forget what I said about proc
<wisner> tar --exclude=..... -cvpzf backup.tgz /
<wisner> That 'f' at the end of -cvpzf must be followed by the backup filename - the command you used was incorrectly formatted.
<wisner> It'll be a lot easier to deal with if you just save that part for the end.
<Tainted-Time> What part?
<wisner> -cvpzf backup.tgz /
<wisner> actually, make that
<wisner> -cvpzf /backup.tgz /
<Tainted-Time> sudo tar --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/boot/grub -cvpzf /backup.tgz /
<wisner> Yeah. Do that.
<cyne> why doesn't this work in /etc/fstab?
<cyne> smb://robert/music /mnt/music ntfs auto,user,ro,umask=0222 0 0
<wisner> Although (talking to myself) the leading slash on backup.tgz is in fact probably completely bogus--
<cyne> mount: special device smb://robert/music does not exist
<Tainted-Time> damn
<wisner> Do you have smbfs installed?
<cyne> aye
<Tainted-Time> Forgot to put /procs in, should I stop it and make a new one?
<wisner> Yes.
<wisner> There is some possibility of corruption if you restore an old /proc over a new one.
<cyne> wisner, yes i do
<cyne> and smb://robert/music is accessible
<wisner> Oh, actually
<wisner> I do believe you need to -not- have smb::// in there
<cyne> ok
<wisner> Your filesystem type is smbfs, not ntfs
* cyne tries
<wisner> <-- READ FOR COMPREHENSION
<Tainted-Time> Okay.
<Tainted-Time> So once this finishes, I burn it to a DVD.
<Tainted-Time> After that what?
<wisner> ntfs is for mounting actual disk partitions only. What you want is smbfs.
<wisner> Next: nuke and pave.
<cyne> wisner, indeed
<Tainted-Time> Lol. Im surprised I got that.
<wisner> Install Windows from the recovery partition, resize your Windows partition to make room for Kubuntu, install same.
<Tainted-Time> It doesnt let me recover it.
<wisner> Your Windows recovery will probably create a FAT32 partition because they almost always do. This is good for your immediate purposes, as FAT32 is easier to deal with resizing.
<_andrea> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<cyne> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on robert/music,
<cyne>        missing codepage or other error
<Tainted-Time> It says 'cannot  create user partition'
<wisner> Did you change ntfs to smbfs?
<cyne> Tainted-Time: rtfm :)
<cyne> wisner, yes
<cyne> wisner, i did everything you asked
<Tainted-Time> rtfm? huh?"
<wisner> Right - my helpfulness here is limited because I don't use smbfs - but I recommend you play with the smbmount command until you're able to manually get the directory mounted the way you want to.
<Hobbsee> cyne: rtfm is not an acceptable response
<cyne> Hobbsee: sorry
<wisner> Once you've done that, easy enough to translate the command into an fstab entry.
<cyne> wisner, thankyou i will
<Tainted-Time> Hobbsee: What is rtfm?
<wisner> Tainted - are you saying the recovery partition simply flat out doesn't let you install Windows at all?
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: read the friendly manual
<wisner> (it stands for Read The F---ing Manual)
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> Oh.
<Tainted-Time> Hobbsee: :D
<Hobbsee> cyne: use "man command" or something for an answer - there are far too many manuals out there
<Tainted-Time> It doesn't let me.
<_andrea> any forum i can follow to make Kubuntu overall snappier?  - the likes of Yoper?
<wisner> But the recovery partition *does* start up and begin the procedure before bombing out with an error?
<Tainted-Time> It starts to boot, and then I click ok acouple of times, and then it says searching user partition
<wisner> I see.
<Tainted-Time> and then it says none found and then tries to make one and then failes.
<Tainted-Time> fails**
<wisner> I would try helping it along a bit by manally deleting the Kubuntu partition so the recovery program has a blank slate to work with.
<wisner> Most of those recovery programs are pretty stupid.
<wisner> Download and burn the SystemRescueCD. (Google it)
<wisner> It's a bootable Linux CD with handy utilities to manipulate and resize your partitions.
<wisner> Once you've got Windows up, you should be able to use it (QtParted) to resize the Windows partitoin.
<Tainted-Time> http://sysresccd.org
<Tainted-Time> QtParted?
<wisner> It's the name of one of the included utilities.
<wisner> A friendlier GUI version - command line partition editing is pretty brutal.
<Tainted-Time> I know. I've tried...and failed many times.
<wisner> Failed what?
<wisner> What brand of system is this, by the way?
<Tainted-Time> HP. I hate HP but somehow I end of buying them.
<Tainted-Time> up**
<wisner> You really should see somebody about that.
<wisner> Or maybe you just like computers with spectacularly awful names?
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<wisner> (The HP Kayak is in my personal all-time horrible name hall of fame.)
<wisner> They also make network equipment called... ProCurve.
<Tainted-Time> Can you recommend a good system? Mid-sized budget.
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<wisner> I just feel so PROFESSIONAL when I install a ProCurve switch.
<Tainted-Time> rofl
<Tainted-Time> Who doesn't?
<wisner> Desktop or laptop?
<Tainted-Time> Eh, both?
<wisner> I kind of like ASUS laptops.
<wisner> They actually do contract manufacturing of a lot of laptops for the bigger names, so what you're getting is a top-drawer laptop for a bit less money.
<wisner> *None* of the big-name brands actually manufacture their own laptops.
<wisner> It's all farmed out to Taiwanese and Korean contract manufacturers.
<wisner> As for desktops, I'm a bit of a Shuttle fan. You have to drop in your own CPU and hard drive, but that's easy.
<Tainted-Time> Can you recommend an actual system, or model?
<wisner> I'm currently jonesing for the SD11G5 because you simply *can't hear it running*. But it's a bit expensive because it uses a laptop CPU (those cost more).
<wisner> If I wanted a more traditional system and I had to buy it today, I'd look at the SN25P or SN26P.
<wisner> (Athlon 64)
<Tainted-Time> Wow! The SD11G5 is sexeh.
<wisner> Yeah. Shuttle have gotten the knack of making really pretty boxes lately.
<wisner> Their first efforts a few years ago were... small. That's what they had going for them.
<Tainted-Time> lol
<wisner> I do really like the SD11G5 though - no internal power supply and a low-voltage laptop CPU, so it generates very little heat and thus has *very* quiet cooling.
<_andrea> are there any tuneing/performance apps i can use ?
<wisner> Sorry andrea, I don't personally know.
<wisner> To me "performance tuning" is "add more RAM"
<Tainted-Time> Does it come with any memory?
<wisner> Ah, no. That too.
<_andrea> isnt 1 gig of ram enough?
<wisner> CPU, RAM, hard drive. You get those yourself.
<_andrea> Corsair Low Latency ram
<wisner> Yeah, 1GB should be fine for typical desktop use.
<_andrea> thing is...i'm feeling it sluggish
<wisner> The box I'm on right now is only 512GB. But I don't do anything more demanding with it than email, web and IRC.
<Tainted-Time> wisner: What would I have to buy is that all?
<wisner> Tainted: Shuttle box, CPU, memory, hard drive, optical (DVD) drive.
<wisner> And obviously the external bits - keyboard, mouse
<wisner> Oh, and OS. Heh.
<Tainted-Time> How much is one of the boxes? I don't see a price or list of manufactures (sp?).
<wisner> This is actually (IMO) one of the big advantages of building your own box - you don't get Windows preloaded with 37 pieces of auto-run-at-boot crap.
<wisner> Er, well, my prices are all in Sterling...
<Tainted-Time> Where can I find a pricelist?
<_andrea> i need help with performance issues.....any guide where i can start?
<wisner> I believe I've heard newegg sells Shuttle, have a ook there?
<Tainted-Time> Alrighty.
<wisner> andrea - I'm not ignoring you, I just really have no advice. I assume what you're talking about is KDE being sluggish and I'm no KDE expert.
<Tainted-Time> wisner: Would you be willing to do me a favor/
<Tainted-Time> ?
<wisner> Yo?
<Tainted-Time> Find a shuttle box, and a CPU.
<Tainted-Time> Lowest price, but good.
<Tainted-Time> Better than my box....:D
<Tainted-Time> Do they come with onboard graphics?
<wisner> Stop making me look bad.
<wisner> Some do, some dont. The SN2[56] P don't.
<wisner> SD11G5 does, but it's wimpy laptop-grade graphics that won't be able to run the full Vista UI.
<Tainted-Time> What do you think a good system will cost? I have the ram and HD.
<wisner> You *might* have the RAM and the HD :)
<Tainted-Time> Lol...?
<_andrea> wisner: yes but...should it be so sluggish on a powerful system
<_andrea> ?
<wisner> A newer system might use SATA and/or a newer RAM type.
<Tainted-Time> Damn.
<Tainted-Time> You're right.
<wisner> andrea - I don't know how sluggish it is, but I shouldn't think so. I'm on a 3-year-old system that's really crummy by today's standards, but it does OK with the chat and the email and the browsing.
<wisner> Although some Flash animations really kill.
<wisner> The Flash plugin for Linux is.. not good.
<wisner> newegg shows the SN25P for $382
<_andrea> i've installed the 686-smp kernel...the nvidia drivers are ok too....but somehow....if i drag a window...it moves very slowly...OOo takes AGES to load.......i'm sure there's some setting wrong.....
<Hobbsee> _andrea: tried turning java off?
<wisner> Ahhhh.
<wisner> I'm looking suspiciously at your nvidia drivers now.
<Hobbsee> oops, sorry, i was meaning for startup
<_andrea> Hobbsee: how?
<Hobbsee> um...in the options?
<_andrea> where?
<_andrea> (i'm pretty new to linux...)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee opens up 00.o
<wisner> SN25P and SN26P are substantially the same box. The SN26P has a SLI chipset which you don't care about unless you're a hardcore gamer. And it's purple.
<wisner> If you don't know what SLI is, the SN25P is fine for you :)
<Tainted-Time> I know what is, Im just not really "hardcore" enough.
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<Tainted-Time> I dont play enough games
<wisner> SN25P is SATA/PATA so your drive will be fine.
<Hobbsee> _andrea: tools, options, oo.org tab, java, untick the checkbox
<_andrea> ok
<_andrea> i did that....
<wisner> And if money's an issue, you can start with a slower CPU and upgrade it later when the prices have dropped.
<_andrea> i restarted Ooo and its much faster....but that mite be coz the program was still in memory or something?
<Tainted-Time> wisner: Can you recommend any?
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<_andrea> wisner: what about graphics drivers?
<Hobbsee> _andrea: you might want to try koffice or abiword - both of which are lighter office suites
<_andrea> but i need Ms Office features....
<wisner> andrea - again, I can't be too specific. My graphics card is MUCH too old! But I have heard some people sometimes have problems with the vendor drivers and get better performance without them.
<wisner> It is at least something to try, to see if there is any gain.
<_andrea> wisner...no lol.....without them is even worse :D
<Hobbsee> _andrea: a lot of them are in those other programs as well, but there may be ways of speeding oo.o up
<_andrea> i added more memory for use
<_andrea> that should make it better too
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tainted-Time> wisner: Can you recommend a good cheap CPU?
<Tainted-Time> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103535
<Tainted-Time> ?
<wisner> It looks like the cheapest CPU on newegg for that socket is $164.
<wisner> Too rich for your blood?
<wisner> It's the simultaneous blessing/curse of being on the latest platform - latest platform necessarily means newer CPUs which means higher price..
<wisner> Actually, that's a retail box. OEM may be a bit cheaper.
<Tainted-Time> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103587
<Tainted-Time> Is that any good? Its OEM.
<Tainted-Time> Whats the difference in dual-core and single-core?
<wisner> Dual core is basically (to simplify) two CPUs on one chip.
<Tainted-Time> But is it faster?
<wisner> Not actually twice the power/speed, but maybe 180% the power/speed
<wisner> It's faster, but.
<wisner> Each individual core is no faster - but you've got two of them to work with. So it's faster if you're running multiple applications, or applications that know how to use multiple processors.
<wisner> Right now most applications do not, but you can expect that to change over time as it's looking like multi-core processors *are* the future.
<_andrea> what is katapult?
<loganbdn> hola
<wisner> And yes, that would be an awesome CPU to use if you can afford it.
<wisner> Opteron is a server chip :)
<loganbdn> kubuntu spanish help?
<Tainted-Time> Ok, now a gfx card.
<Tainted-Time> :D
<wisner> The consumer grade would be "Athlon 64"
<Tainted-Time> Doesn't need to be great right now, any ideas?
<Tainted-Time> I'll get the opteron chip.
<wisner> You don't care too much about 3l33t gaming performance?
<Tainted-Time> Not right now :D.
<Tainted-Time> Well almost and PCI-E card will run most games at low settings right?
<cyne> anyone know why this returns "bad option or file system" error when doing "sudo mount -a" in /etc/fstab ?
<cyne> /192.168.0.1/music     /mnt/music      smbfs   r       0       0
<wisner> Any religious preference ATI vs NVIDIA? heh
<wisner> the field that says "r" cyne, is almost certainly wrong.
<Tainted-Time> Lol. Not really, whichever one Kubuntu/Dapper loves.
<cyne> wisner, well the share is read only
<wisner> Yes, even a low-end current generation card will perform acceptably with most games on low settings.
<cyne> i'm going from this wisner : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<wisner> You probably want "ro" then
<cyne> oh!
<cyne> no it does the same thing
<wisner> Tainted, are you planning to live mostly in Linux rather than Windows?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah, but Windows for PS, Flash MX, and games.
<wisner> cyne, note the double leading /
<wisner> See, if I were buying a new card for Windows today I'd pay special attention to the video playback acceleration, especially H.264
<wisner> Right now that's more interesting to me than gaming performance.
<wisner> But to simplify that - any latest-generation card will probably do you fine there.
<wisner> Honestly, there's not a *lot* in it between ATI and NVIDIA. This week, ATI probably has the edge on video playback and NVIDIA on 3D.
<wisner> I think NVIDIA gets the win on better Linux supoprt.
<wisner> So, look for a 7300 perhaps?
<cyne> wisner, yes i have that, sorry it didn't paste
<cyne> i've tried every combination
<cyne> and yet i can do smb://robert/music in konquerer and bam straight there
<wisner> That's an entirely different code path, though.
<cyne> sure
<wisner> Konqueror's not using smbfs.
<wisner> Have you been able to get the mount to work manually with a smbmount command line?
<cyne> bash: smbmount: command not found
<wisner> Then see above. :) Make sure smbfs is in fact installed
<wisner> dpkg --list | grep smbfs
<wisner> anything?
<cyne> oh dear
<cyne> :(
<wisner> Heh.
<wisner> apt-get update && apt-get install smbfs
<cyne> time for a visit to adept :)
<wisner> Wimp :)
<Tainted-Time> wisner:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102579 ?
<cyne> i assumed it was installed, assumption is the mother of all stuff ups
<cyne> `:/
<wisner> Hrm
<wisner> I don't think I'd get that one.
<Tainted-Time> Why not?
<wisner> Well. That's ATI's previous-generation high-end card.
<_andrea> I know this is something that's going to make you angry, but for the sake of introducing linux to some peeps....any way i can make kde look similar to windows GUI?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah, http://kde-look.org
<wisner> Is it my imagination or does newegg's search facility bite?
<Tainted-Time> They have XP themes.
<Tainted-Time> wisner: I thought the same thing.
<Chousuke> _andrea: are you sure you have to do that? :)
<_andrea> Chousuke: it makes explanations easier for me :D
<Chousuke> _andrea: instead convince them that KDE's GUI is better.
<Chousuke> it's very similar anyway.
<cyne> thanks for your help wisner.... amaroK is happily building it's collection :)
<_andrea> yes very similar.....albeit being sluggish rite now.....for some unknown reason :(
<Tainted-Time> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102629
<Tainted-Time> This one is alittle too high.
<wisner> Have a look at 7800 cards
<wisner> perhaps 7800 GS
<wisner> I'm not positive the 7800 GS is for sale yet but hey--
<Tainted-Time> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130256?
<wisner> I don't have firsthand knowledge of the matter either way, but the general weight of opinion on the net seems to be that NVIDIA has the edge on Linux support.
<_andrea> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26886  - let's say i want this Start button...how do i apply it?
<wisner> 7800 GT is a very good card.
<wisner> It's not the ass-kickingest thing in a PCI Express slot, but it's not so far off.
<johnkershaw> hey guys
<wisner> 7800 GT sits around the top of the midrange, or the bottom of the top end.
<johnkershaw> I just upgraded my packages
<johnkershaw> now Konq tells me 'http protocol not supported'
<johnkershaw> a web browser that can't browse the web???
<wisner> Dapper? Breezy?
<johnkershaw> um. breezy
<johnkershaw> I added a new repositary
<johnkershaw> at the advice of somebody here
<wisner> Which method did you use to upgrade?
<johnkershaw> synaptic
<johnkershaw> got a failure near the end to do with ubuntu docs
<wisner> I can hardly remember Synaptic. That's so.. three months ago
<johnkershaw> but that shouldn't affect konq should it?
<johnkershaw> lol
<Tainted-Time> Ok. GFX, and CPU.
<Tainted-Time> Now I need HD, and Mem.
<wisner> Your old HD will work in the box.
<Tainted-Time> Ok.
<Tainted-Time> Will my mem?
<wisner> john - a lot of stuff is modular. I did an upgrade earlier and ended up with a Kontact that knew everything except email.
<wisner> An incomplete uprade could potentially do that.
<wisner> Depends on what you've got now, TT. What've you got now?
<johnkershaw> I'm wondering if I should restart, but wondering if it might not boot back up!
<Tainted-Time> I believe DDR...
<wisner> john, you OK with the Konsole window?
<wisner> TT - go to crucial.com, go through their memory selecter, put in your current computer's model. It knows everything. It'll tell you what you have.
<Tainted-Time> Alt+F2 and then 'konsole'.
<Tainted-Time> wisner: :P I want to help people too!
<johnkershaw> ish (according to synaptic the upgradable packages are kubuntu-docs, kuser, kverbos, kvoctrain, kwalletmanager, kwifimanager, kwordquiz, libpq4, postgre & ubuntu-docs)
<johnkershaw> konsole open
<wisner> john, in konsole try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wisner> I neither trust nor distrust synaptic, I'm just more confident that apt-get does what I expect!
<johnkershaw> could not get lock - kill synaptic?
<wisner> yes
<_andrea> i need the plugin Moodin
<_andrea> where can i get it?
<wisner> Synaptic's superseded in Dapper--
<johnkershaw> get packages without authentication? (y)
<wisner> Yeah
<wisner> Did it tell you the same set of packages need upgrading?
<johnkershaw> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html' with
<johnkershaw>   different file `/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index-ubuntu.html', not allowed
<johnkershaw> dpkg: error processing kubuntu-docs (--remove):
<johnkershaw>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<johnkershaw> permissions issue?
<wisner> I take it that's the same error that threw you off last time.
<johnkershaw> yes
<johnkershaw> i checked permissions on that file
<johnkershaw> seems okay
<johnkershaw> lrwxrwxrwx
<wisner> Nah, not permissions. Hold on a moment
<Tainted-Time> wisner: How do I burn my backup.tgz and the sysreccd to a dvd and a cd?
<johnkershaw> owner:root group:root though??
<johnkershaw> k
<johnkershaw> (just putting baby to bed for his nap... back in 2 mins)
<wisner> Do you have K3b on your system?
<Tainted-Time> yeah
<wisner> Then there you go!
<Tainted-Time> Damn, the backup.tgz doesnt fit on a DVD
<wisner> My only burner is on my Mac so I actually have no idea
<wisner> How big is the file?
<Tainted-Time> 5.6gb
<wisner> OK then
<wisner> easy
<wisner> Rerun the backup, but change the z flag to a j
<wisner> That uses a different, more effective (but slower) compression method.
<wisner> john - I'm not sure why you're getting that error
<wisner> or why I hit return premature
<wisner> ly
<wisner> again
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<johnkershaw> k - back
<Tainted-Time> I've tried using Gimp...It's just so unorthodox and confusing.
<Tainted-Time> What I like about Photoshop is that all the dialogs are in one task.
<johnkershaw> gimp takes some getting used coming from photoshop, but it's worth it
<wisner> I've poked around a bit on my own system, and it *appears* to me you should be fine if you simply remove that old /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html file.
<wisner> And then re-do the installation.
<johnkershaw> will do
<Tainted-Time> johnkershaw: Why?
<Tainted-Time> johnkershaw: Do you think GIMP is better than PS?
<johnkershaw> what's the command line gizmo to repeat last arguments with different command?
<Tainted-Time> Up arrow key?
<wisner> last argument (singular) is easy, last arguments not so much.
<wisner> I'm going to go with arrow key
<johnkershaw> upgrade seems to be running okay now
<johnkershaw> I think gimp is cheaper than ps :)
<johnkershaw> and I sooo like on-the-fly shortcut reassignment
* Tainted-Time coughs (I didnt pay)
<johnkershaw> but I still use Fireworks cos of the vector-ness
<johnkershaw> (that's why I prefer gimp - I'm a stickler for paying for my software, 'cept for the ages old Photoshop 4 that I keep around for converting files)
<wisner> Everything I've got is legal, too.
<johnkershaw> but I mostly make web graphics, lots of text, nothing fancy - never more than 10 layers
<wisner> This is one of the big reasons why I'm drifting away from my Mac.. I weary of Apple's annual software taxes.
<johnkershaw> can gimp draw vector shapes?
<johnkershaw> and keep them as vectors?
<wisner> They brag about putting out a new OS X release every year (or so).. sure they do, it's great for revenue!
<johnkershaw> yeah - but I've *never* had any install issues with an OS X upgrade
<johnkershaw> somebody has to pay for all that certainty :)
<wisner> I never do "upgrade" OS installations.
<wisner> It's my only religion.
<johnkershaw> ???
* kitsch is off to chase pink clouds and rescue needy maidens: Away at the moment
<wisner> Never upgrade. Never upgrade. Nuke and pave.
<johnkershaw> why?
<wisner> I don't trust upgraders to get everything right that needs to be gotten right.
<johnkershaw> I've been upgrading my hard drive since OS 7.5
<johnkershaw> never done a fresh install yet
<wisner> Plus, nuking and paving is a *fantastic* motivator to clean up the crap.
<johnkershaw> I like my crap ;)
<johnkershaw> upgrade appears to have finished
<johnkershaw> maybe it will have fixed my "can't logout" issues?
<Tainted-Time> ?
<Tainted-Time> Why the new name?
<auturge> This is my 'normal' nickname. I was being lazy.
<johnkershaw> I installed edubuntu on this winME machine 2 weeks ago (dual-boot - my kids need to feed their virtual fish in windows)
<Tainted-Time> Oh lol
<johnkershaw> then I installed KDE over the top cos a friend said GNOME was underpowered
<johnkershaw> now I can't log out
<johnkershaw> I get the 'Restart/Shut down' dialog, but neither buttons actually works
<johnkershaw> any ideas?
<johnkershaw> I'm def logging in under KDM
<johnkershaw> according to the etc/x11 thingy
<auturge> Why call it underpowered when 'poorly designed' will do?
<auturge> Doesn't work? As in, does nothing at all?
<johnkershaw> it didn't appear to be poorly designed - I want KDE for me and GNOME for my boy
<johnkershaw> nothing at all
<johnkershaw> he's only 5
<johnkershaw> something simple is all he needs - an easy interface to his games and the gimp
<johnkershaw> and to be able to reboot into windows
<auturge> I'm not cock-a-hoop about GNOME *or* KDE.. but I dislike KDE less.
<johnkershaw> (crashtastic)
<auturge> Actually, KDE is pretty OK.
<auturge> But I really wish that the Linux world would stop trying to reinvent Windows. We've already GOT Windows.
<Tainted-Time> I like E17.
<Tainted-Time> Yeah.
<johnkershaw> okay - I'm gonna try restart now. If I disappear, it's no longer broken ;)
<howcomes> How can i add Konversation and/or XMMS to the System Tray (KDE)
<Tainted-Time> I want something totally different.
<auturge> Me too.
<auturge> Right-click the panel, "Add Application to Panel"?
<auturge> That's a question because I never know if anything I say applies to Breezy.
<Tainted-Time> Thats right
<johnkershaw> okay
<johnkershaw> I'm still here
<johnkershaw> I get the 'grey screen' and the logout options dialog
<johnkershaw> I click 'Restart'
<Tainted-Time> I use Gaim
<johnkershaw> and the frontmost window gets nobbled (this IRC conversation)
<auturge> OK, I have two religions.
<johnkershaw> but the apps themselves stay put
<auturge> "Never upgrade" and "don't mix desktop toolkits".
<johnkershaw> everything's still open
<auturge> I avoid GNOME apps on KDE like the plague.
<Tainted-Time> Ive been using gaim since it came out
<johnkershaw> yes, yes, yes, but I want GNOME for my 5-year old
<auturge> Beyond my ken, john. But I might try creating another user account and see if it has the same problem, to rule out it being just you.
<johnkershaw> okay - my boy's account can log out just fine
<johnkershaw> he's under gnome
<auturge> But that's GNOME?
<auturge> Right, I meant KDE
<auturge> The idea being to see whether it's some oddity that's crept into your personal customisatoin.
<johnkershaw> um - remind me how to create a new user in KDE?
<johnkershaw> kuser
<auturge> Well, in Dapper...
<Tainted-Time> Kmenu > System > Kuser
<Tainted-Time> On breezy
<auturge> Seriously. The one is something I *know* has changed since Breezy, so I have no answer.
<auturge> There's a pane under "System Settings" now.
<johnkershaw> should I be running dapper?
<Tainted-Time> Noo..
<auturge> Nah.
<johnkershaw> I've been in linux for, oh, 2 weeks
<auturge> It's strictly optional.
<johnkershaw> k
<auturge> There's no pressing reason why you should upgrade until Dapper gets released officially, unless you just adore being bleeding edge.
<Hobbsee> and know how to fix the problems
<johnkershaw> um - group name?
<Tainted-Time> I do....if I can afford it
<auturge> That falls under 'bleeding edge'!
<auturge> Whatever your own group name is, john
<johnkershaw> like I'd know?
<johnkershaw> lol
<auturge> type 'id' in a Konsole
<auturge> because, yet again, I can't be arsed to figure out the GUI way
<johnkershaw> konsole is fine
<auturge> gid=####(name)
<Tainted-Time> I dont like guis
<johnkershaw> jkershaw
<johnkershaw> same as my uid?
<Tainted-Time> I download all my stuff in yakuake
<auturge> Looks like it.
<johnkershaw> shouldn't we all be in users or something?
<johnkershaw> so do I create the new user in jkershaw or in testname group?
<Tainted-Time>        I would love to use yakuake alot more.
<auturge> What do you think this is, some sort of *real* unix?
<Tainted-Time> Me?
<auturge> OK, take the lazy way and put it in 'users'
<auturge> It won't really matter, especially since the account is throwaway.
<Tainted-Time> I use a gui to use konsole.
<Tainted-Time> =P
<auturge> Lunchtime. To the kebab shop!
<Tainted-Time> auturge: Where do you live?
<auturge> London
<johnkershaw> account disabled checkbox? (I'm in West Yorkshire)
<Tainted-Time> auturge: Wish I lived in london, or had an accent like that.
<auturge> No, don't disable.
<auturge> Be careful what you wish for.. you might just end up with an Estuary accent
<johnkershaw> so *uncheck* the disabled check box? (how confusing a default is that?)
<auturge> Yes, that seems rather odd.
<auturge> But disabled, you won't be able to log in, rather defeats the purpose.
<johnkershaw> k - created user
<johnkershaw> now log in as that user, then log out?
<auturge> Try logging it in and out, if you have the same problem it's a fair bet it's your system config somehow buggered.
<auturge> Me, I'll be back in 20 or so. With kebab.
<Tainted-Time> wait.
<johnkershaw> yum
<Tainted-Time> Can I change the thing in konsole...?
<Tainted-Time> like user@comp
<johnkershaw> hmm - start new session doesn't work
<johnkershaw> odd
<johnkershaw> maybe cos I tried to log out
<johnkershaw> I'll do a 'sudo shutdown now' and log back in as the new user
<Tainted-Time> What is a kebab?
<johnkershaw> or is there a better command I should be using (I guessed shutdown!)
<johnkershaw> lol
<Tainted-Time> I dunno
<Tainted-Time> Im new to linux myself.
<johnkershaw> lamb scrapings squished together, roasted slowly and sliced thinly, served in a pitta bread with salad, lemon juice & chilli sauce
<johnkershaw> yummy
<Tainted-Time> take out the salad
<johnkershaw> hmm - feeling peckish now
<Tainted-Time> and im good
<Tainted-Time> I want one!
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<johnkershaw> and grease dripping down your arm
<johnkershaw> best eaten drunk
<Tainted-Time> Damn, I need to move to london, but with all the riots and stuff going on...
<johnkershaw> depending on the establishment
<johnkershaw> riots?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah...
<johnkershaw> did we have some riots?
<Tainted-Time> Dunno, thats what I heard.
<johnkershaw> don't think so
<Tainted-Time> Probably false.
<johnkershaw> you know when we had the terrorist bombings?
<Tainted-Time> Yeah
<johnkershaw> a guy from the US was commiserating me
<adub> kde will not allow me to change date and time i type in the pass for root i know its right caps lock isnt on
<johnkershaw> saying how the US people felt our pain etc
<johnkershaw> and it was, like, a total non-event here
<Tainted-Time> lol
<johnkershaw> kind of: some silly bugger blew himself up, but it's back to business as usual
<Tainted-Time> im going to start saying bugger
<Tainted-Time> lol
<johnkershaw> hmm - not necessarily wise in these politically-correct nonsense days
<johnkershaw> I'm going to start saying 'sudo'
<Tainted-Time> hahahahaha
<johnkershaw> bye for a minute
<Tainted-Time> 'sudo chop'
<johnkershaw> command not found?
<Tainted-Time> what?
<Tainted-Time> thats not a real command...lol
<enfact> su su su su su sudo
<enfact> su su su sudio
<Tainted-Time> 'sudo chop'
* Tainted-Time sudo chops enfact
<Tainted-Time> lol
<Tainted-Time> instead of judo
<enfact> the first line is all commands via the phil collins shell
<Tainted-Time> sudo
<Tainted-Time> God, I am hilarium.
<Tainted-Time> That word is hilarious right?
<Tainted-Time> I made it up.
<Tainted-Time> So it kicks ass.
<Tainted-Time> enfact: Are you an experienced Linux user?
<nalioth> you folks do know about #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Tainted-Time> Lol, well I'm just waiting for auturgeto come back.
<Tainted-Time> :D
<Tainted-Time> No one is alive..
<adub> i think i need to reinstall my clock for kde is there an apt-get command for htis
<adub> i type in my root password and it wont authenticate cant change date nor time from kde????
<Tainted-Time> Thats a problem with KDE from the sounds of it.
<Tainted-Time> I'm not experienced so don't trust me.
<adub> It use to work then now it doesnt
<adub> how can i change date time from the command prompt
<Tainted-Time> Go to Kmenu > Settings > Time and Date
<malte> hm. does anyone know why ctrl+alt+fn won't work for switching VT in x.org? it's just ignored, it seems, because it's sent to applications instead
<johnkershaw> back
<Tainted-Time> YAY!
<johnkershaw> if I log in as matt, in kde, I can log out again okay
<johnkershaw> if I log in as me, I can't
<Tainted-Time> Wierd.
<dv-_> hi
<Tainted-Time> Hi
<johnkershaw> also it doesn't remember to use my wireless connection - keeps reverting to eth0 instead of ra1
<Tainted-Time> Make a new account?
<johnkershaw> hmm - suppose so
<dv-_> I have a question: I have a mount at /mnt/rem1
<dv-_> there a samba share is mounted
<dv-_> mounting works ok
<dv-_> but unmounting requires root privileges
<dv-_> now I created an icon on the desktop for easy mounting
<dv-_> but unmounting with it doesnt work because of the root issue
<dv-_> now I want to be able to right-click on it and click "unmount" instead of having to go to the terminal and typing smbumount /mnt/rem1
<dv-_> I cannot rely on the KDE smb kioslave since non-kde apps need access to the share
<xatalinux> hello everyone
<Tainted-Time> yo
<Tainted-Time> !lart xatalinux
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on xatalinux
<josesito> can someone help a newbie configuring kubuntu??
<Tainted-Time> Ill try.
<Tainted-Time> Im a newb, but my system kicks ass so...
<Tainted-Time> What do you need help with?
<xatalinux> i have a laptop fujitsu simens and i have tv out but i don't know how i can configurate to can conected to tv .....i have videocard ati radeon 9000
<josesito> i can't configure my usb adsl modem...
<Tainted-Time> Oh, I have no idea.
<josesito> it's a speedtouch 330 rev 4
<auturge> We didn't have riots.
<Tainted-Time> I use an ethernet card, plugged into my router, that goes to a cable modem.
<Tainted-Time> I noticed
<Tainted-Time> :P
<auturge> In fact, London's collective response to the bombings was a shrug and a "you think you're scary? you think you're SCARY?! the IRISH, THEY were scary!"
<josesito> anyone else?
<Tainted-Time> lol
<auturge> I was proud of this city that day--
<Tainted-Time> Got bzip is soooo slow.
<VincentMX> does kubuntu hve anything that looks like PCBSD's pbi installer? or will it have anything like it in the future?
<VincentMX> s/hve/have
<xatalinux> can help me someone with the tv out?
<VincentMX> i'll try, xatalinux
<auturge> bzip2 is particularly slow compressing - it's a lot faster at decompressing.
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> thank's
<xatalinux> my videocard is ati radeon 9000
<VincentMX> yes, go on
<VincentMX> xatalinux?
<xatalinux> and i don't knou how i can configure to can conect to tv ?
<Tainted-Time> auturge: Lol....all of this...I think I want to install Dapper, and ill just do everything over again.
<Tainted-Time> Where can I get dapper?
<xatalinux> k
<jjesse> Tainted-Time: cdimage.ubuntu.com allows you to download dapper
<jjesse> if you would like
<auturge> You don't really need to. If you've already got a Breezy disc, you can install that and upgrade in place.
<auturge> Or what jjesse said--
<jjesse> just replace breezy with dapper in your sources as well
<VincentMX> xatalinux, type: "apt-cache search tv out" in Konsole
<Tainted-Time> Eh....I dont see dapper
<auturge> On the other hand, if you've got a fast connection you could just download it now rather than later.
<xatalinux> k
<VincentMX> there should be some apps that can help
<dark_suic> Tainted-Time, bzip is really slow, but i've seen it compress 30 Mb in 8 including quite a lot of executables
<auturge> Where are you looking?
<Tainted-Time> Acouple of them.
<jjesse> Tainted-Time: at cdimage.ubuntu.com select kubuntu and then releases if i recall correctly
<Tainted-Time> Damn.
<auturge> Tainted, look at kubuntu.org
<auturge> There's a link for flight-3 right at the top.
<Tainted-Time> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20060124/
<xatalinux> k
<Tainted-Time> Does the DVD just allow the LiveCD part too?
<xatalinux> i insert this in konsole
<xatalinux> is done
<Tainted-Time> Damn.
<xatalinux> and after that ?
<Tainted-Time> I always forget about the 'download' part.
<VincentMX> xatalinux, now press enter
<auturge> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<Tainted-Time> I always seem to think it just poofs on to my desktop.
<xatalinux> is coming somthing over
<auturge> IMO, you might as well just download a smaller CD than a larger DVD, since you'll (presumably) just be doing an apt upgrade as soon as you're done installing anyway.
<xatalinux> and now is finish
<xatalinux> and now i can conect with tv ?
<VincentMX> there should be an app that takes care of tv out, in the list apt-cache gave you
<VincentMX> install it with "apt-get install (app you want to install)"
<Tainted-Time> What does dapper actually do better?
<VincentMX> in konsole
<Tainted-Time> Besides automagically upgrading everything?
<xatalinux> because i need one optione to can changr from ntsf in pal
<xatalinux> k
<xatalinux> i will try
<auturge> Breezy does that too.
<VincentMX> Tainted-Time, lotsd of bugfixes, newer kde version, newer other shit, better/more translations to other languages
<auturge> It's like I said - there's not some specific thing I can point to and say "Dapper does *this*". It's hundreds if not thousands of little things.
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> Is it KDE 4.0? or just 3.5?
<jjesse> Tainted-Time: check out the dapper release notes for kubuntu at http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes-web/C/index.html
<auturge> 3.5.1
<Hobbsee> 3.5
<auturge> AFAIK 4.0's done done yet
<Tainted-Time> done done?
<Tainted-Time> lol
<VincentMX> 3.5.1
<jjesse> 3.5.1 is not officially in the release
<Tainted-Time> :D
<auturge> You're right, my bad, 3.5.0
<auturge> *not* done yet
<Tainted-Time> is it 3.5.1?
<Tainted-Time> or 3.5.0
<auturge> Typing with a mouthful of chicken shish, what do you want
<auturge> It's 3.5.0
<Hobbsee> 3.5.0 is in dapper currently
<VincentMX> i thought it was 3.5.1
<auturge> 3.5.1's available for testing if you take steps to get it.
<auturge> no, wait
<Tainted-Time> If I take steps?
<auturge> My *other* system which I updated this morning is showing 3.5.1
<auturge> So apparently, it's in now
<jjesse> Tainted-Time: you ahve to add an unofficial repository
<VincentMX> Taintedtime, yeah, it's an expression for doing something
<jjesse> was the last i heard on friday
<auturge> Nope jjesse, as of right now 3.5.1 is in
<Hobbsee> ah, we have 3.5.1, i just checked
<alex789> join #emacs
<Tainted-Time> So the ISO I am downloading has it in?
<Tainted-Time> Or do I have to upgrade?
<auturge> No.
<auturge> Once you get it installed, use Adept or apt-get to upgrade to current packages.
<auturge> And you'll have it.
<auturge> It'll install initially with 3.5.0
<Tainted-Time> Whats the konsole  command?
<Tainted-Time> apt-get upgrade?
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<auturge> apt-get dist-upgrade is preferable.
<Tainted-Time> I was close enough. :D
<orion_fr_24> what is the equivalent of '/etc/rc.local' in kubuntu ?? I need to load a modprobe during boot up as root
<orion_fr_24> anybody can help me ?
<orion_fr_24> [15:27]  <orion_fr_24> what is the equivalent of '/etc/rc.local' in kubuntu ?? I need to load a modprobe during boot up as root
<orion_fr_24> [15:27]  <orion_fr_24> anybody can help me ?
<orion_fr_24> [15:28]  <orion_fr_24> I just need a file where i can type some commandline that will be executed as a root user
<orion_fr_24> [15:28]  <orion_fr_24> so I can load my WIFI card before network configuration during boot
<laga>  /etc/rc.boot works at least in debian
<orion_fr_24> yes but for kubunut
<orion_fr_24> will it works ?
<laga> try it. :)
<orion_fr_24> lol
<orion_fr_24> ok
<auturge> No.
<orion_fr_24> hoo
<auturge> Or am I talking Dapper again?
<laga> auturge: really? did they remove that?
<auturge> Is Breezy sysvinit?
<orion_fr_24> auturge: so what would you advise me ?
<xatalinux> i try to install but i don't have any results
<laga> i have never tried it in ubuntu
<xatalinux> thank you for you help
<dark_suic> laga, it isn't there, i've just ls'ed it and it doesn't appear
<laga> dark_suic: so? you have to create it :)
<laga> wait a sec
<auturge> Ubuntu uses SysV-style rc scripts.
<orion_fr_24> modprobe ndiswrapper
<auturge> See all the files in /etc/rc0.d?
* laga greps for rc.boot
<orion_fr_24> auturge: YEP
<mars> Hi I have a little problem i am trying to download deb package rom kdelopok but when i click it it opens in kate. How to download ti?
<auturge> Each file is a separate rc script. They are run in the order specified by the beginning of the filename.
<laga> init.d/rcS:#    For compatibility, run the files in /etc/rc.boot too.
<laga> init.d/rcS:[ -d /etc/rc.boot ]  && run-parts /etc/rc.boot
<auturge> bah
<orion_fr_24> auturge: so what should i do ?
<auturge> Well
<auturge> I'm thinking you want to do your modprobe before S35networking
<auturge> So if you make a file called S34whatever, it'll get run before S35networking.
<auturge> The "correct" way to do this is make /etc/init.d/whatever and symlink that into /etc/rc0.d/S34networking
<auturge> er, into /etc/rc0.d/S34whatever
<orion_fr_24> and to create a script what should I do ?
<auturge> But
<orion_fr_24> just typing the command lines one by one
<auturge> I'm seeing module-init-tools which looks promising for what you need
<orion_fr_24> auturge: nothing special ?
<auturge> Look at /etc/modules
<orion_fr_24> auturge: it s a file
<mars> Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<auturge> Yes, look what it says.
<orion_fr_24> shouId I edit it with vi ?
<orion_fr_24> ok
<auturge> Yes.
<mars> I have ptroblem. I am trying to install Crystal theme from source but it shows it during configuring :checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<auturge> This looks to me like a more promising way to do what you need than messing about with rc files.
<auturge> Try adding the name of the module you need to modprobe to the end of /etc/modules
<auturge> And see if that helps.
<mars> Any Idea?
<orion_fr_24> auturge:  it says lp mousedev psmouse
<auturge> Yes, those are each kernel modules
<auturge> Anything in that file, will get modprobed at boot time
<orion_fr_24> ok
<orion_fr_24> and if I need to execute 'sbin/ifup MYWIFI' can i add it in this file ?
<auturge> Are you looking at some instructions you have for your wireless card?
<orion_fr_24> auturge: can we chat one to one ?
<auturge> If you like.
<mars_> What to do with it: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<Tainted-Time> I wish I could have a 'private' chat with you.
<Tainted-Time> :D
<MRmaverick> hi all
<Tainted-Time> yi sue mak chial hamma
<Tainted-Time> Does that look real?
<MRmaverick> ?
<MRmaverick> just curious should i chose live version of kubuntu as iam a newb?
<Tainted-Time> No...not if you want to always run off the cd
<Tainted-Time> without new stuff
<Tainted-Time> brb
<Tainted-Time> BISCUITS
<MRmaverick> oky
<MRmaverick> ill d/l proper
<MRmaverick> just curious... is kubuntu noob freindly install?
<MRmaverick> as i tried debian and failed..
<laga> yep
<MRmaverick> tried knoppix and failed
<MRmaverick> seems linux distros hate me
<Tainted-Time> Yeah
<Tainted-Time> Its very friendly
<auturge> It is *enormously* more friendly than Debian.
<MRmaverick> sooo in the install will it create new partition?
<MRmaverick> all iam looking for is kde enviroment with emacs
<auturge> Yes.
<MRmaverick> and gcc
<MRmaverick> as i need do a cswk in c++
<MRmaverick> thanks for help guys
<claudiu> hi all
<MRmaverick> hi
<thoreauputic> MRmaverick:  install build-essential for compilers,  emacs21 for emacs
<claudiu> ia have a problem with my hp printer, it's working ok, except it is printing always in DRAFT mode
<MRmaverick> ok ill google that
<auturge> Of course you have a problem with your hp printer. It's an hp printer! ho ho ho
<claudiu> does anyone have any idea
<thoreauputic> MRmaverick: no need - just install them
<thoreauputic> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<thoreauputic> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<MRmaverick> ahh will these be choices in the insuall
<laga> !info mythtv
<MRmaverick> or will have to install via comand prompt?
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<laga> nice
<auturge> No, but once you've got it installed you can use Synaptic or the command line to add them.
* laga hugs ubotu 
<claudiu> auturge: okay. got the point. i hope linux will provide better hardware support
<MRmaverick> oky
<thoreauputic> MRmaverick: use the synaptic or adept package manager
<MRmaverick> ill see wat synaptic is
<MRmaverick> oky
<auturge> claudiu - I don't really know, but I'd thoroughly check through all the driver options
<MRmaverick> hmm hope this works
<thoreauputic> MRmaverick: build-essential is on the CD anyway
<auturge> I'd also see if using the 'print mode' button on the front (if your model of printer has one) makes any difference.
<MRmaverick> ok
<MRmaverick> cheers guys
<auturge> Is Adept in Breezy?
<thoreauputic> auturge: yes
<auturge> Then use Adept!
<thoreauputic> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: (package manager for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 1.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 1479 kB, Installed size: 4148 kB
<auturge> I was about to do taht--
<thoreauputic> :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  howdy :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi :)
<Sastkryptlox> does anyone here know anything about language-support in kubuntu?
<claudiu> auturge: ok. thanks anyway
<Sastkryptlox> I'd like to write in korean... but i don't know how i can do it ^^
<auturge> Boo, Dancer-ircd
<Sastkryptlox> nobody knows about language support?
<auturge> I can barely speak English!
<auturge> But...
<Sastkryptlox> What is your language?
<Sastkryptlox> ^^
<auturge> !info language-pack-kde-ko
<ubotu> language-pack-kde-ko: (KDE translation updates for language Korean), section translations, is optional. Version: 20051011 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<auturge> English. My language is English.
<Sastkryptlox> k
<Sastkryptlox> @ ubotu: where's that?
<Sastkryptlox> ah
<Sastkryptlox> that was a bot ;)
<Sastkryptlox> okay
<auturge> Right. The point being, KDE does include some Korean support.
<Sastkryptlox> hmm... that's nice. Do i have to install it?
<Sastkryptlox> well... do you know HOW TO install it? ^^
<auturge> Most likely, yes.
<auturge> Yep.
<Sastkryptlox> cool... can you tell me? ;)
<auturge> Use Adept.
<Sastkryptlox> hmm... is that a program?
<auturge> Yes.
<auturge> It's a program for managing software updates.
<Sastkryptlox> or is it similar to apt-get?
<Sastkryptlox> ah
<auturge> It's a GUI front end to same.
<auturge> If you're comfortable with apt-get, you can use that too.
<Sastkryptlox> well... i'm not really comfortable with anything in kubuntu or any linux, yet, cause i've just swiched from windows....
<Sastkryptlox> <--- newbie ;)
<Sastkryptlox> is that language-pack-kde-ko the package name?
<auturge> Yes.
<Sastkryptlox> okay... thanks...
<orion_fr_24> auturge: doesn t work
<Sastkryptlox> i hope i won't screw up my system like the last time i tried to install something...
<Sastkryptlox> orion_fr_24: Does it not?
<claudiu> hey, how can I install a PPD printer driver file ?
<auturge> I support the real question for you though is finding a Koream IME..
<Sastkryptlox> How do i have to do it then?
<auturge> He's talking aobut a different problem, Sast
<orion_fr_24> Sastkryptlox: modprobe worked but not ifup
<Sastkryptlox> okay
<Sastkryptlox> ;)
<Sastkryptlox> hmm... can't find it with apt-get
<auturge> !info language-pack-ko
<ubotu> language-pack-ko: (translation updates for language Korean), section translations, is optional. Version: 20051011 (breezy), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<auturge> One minute.
<Sastkryptlox> k
<trulux> morning
<Sastkryptlox> language-pack-ko-base - translations for language Korean
<Sastkryptlox> language-pack-ko - translation updates for language Korean
<Sastkryptlox> could find these :)
<trulux> I just upgraded to dapper my k-ubuntu installation and it's certainly messed up
<auturge> language-support-ko?
<trulux> I managed to fix up the upgrade so packages get worked out, but some stuff keeps breaking
<Sastkryptlox> moment
<trulux> 2.6.15 kernel won't work
<auturge> !info language-support-ko
<ubotu> language-support-ko: (metapackage for Korean language support), section translations, is optional. Version: 20051010 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<auturge> !info langauge-pack-kde-ko
<trulux> and 2.6.12 reports nvidia errors , x11 even reports that there's no input device :)
<Sastkryptlox> found the same two packages for language-support-ko
<auturge> !info language-pack-kde-ko
<ubotu> language-pack-kde-ko: (KDE translation updates for language Korean), section translations, is optional. Version: 20051011 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<auturge> From what I can see, you need those two packages - language-support-ko and language-pack-kde-ko
<auturge> Are you using apt-get or a GUI?
<Sastkryptlox> apt-get
<Sastkryptlox> but i wouldn't mind using the gui
<trulux> do the dapper CDS work?
<auturge> I don't have Breezy available but language-pack-kde-ko is in the Breezy packages database - you should be able to get it.
<Sastkryptlox> .... if i knew how to ;)
<auturge> Worked for me, trulux.
<trulux> auturge: CDs?
<auturge> Do you see Adept under the System menu, Sast?
<auturge> Yep
<trulux> auturge: ok, what ones? :)
<trulux> I can't wait to burn it out and update :)
<Sastkryptlox> nope... just kynaptic
<auturge> But I have decrepit old hardware that Xorg has very solid support for
<tecs> hi anyone knows of a autodetect printer for hp? cause my printer cant be configured using the printer wizard
<auturge> Really? And you're on Breezy? huh
<auturge> s/Breezy/Dapper/
<auturge> I'm error-prone today.
<auturge> No, you're not on Dapper.
<auturge> trulux is on Dapper.
<auturge> See? error-prone.
<trulux> auturge: my card isn't really "new", it's nVIDIA driver powered and worked fine since Warty
<auturge> That's plenty newer than my S3!
<trulux> hah
<trulux> bbl, lunch time
<auturge> Anyway Sast - apt-get install language-pack-kde-ko is no go?
<Sastkryptlox> can i mess anything up by just installing the packages with apt-get?
<auturge> Extremely unlikely.
<Sastkryptlox> i'll try
<Sastkryptlox> one minute
<Sastkryptlox> E: Couldn't find package language-pack-kde-ko
<Sastkryptlox> that's what he sais
<auturge> From the nothing-to-lose file, try apt-get update
<auturge> then repeat
<Sastkryptlox> i have updated just before
<Sastkryptlox> :/
<auturge> Sure, sure, YOU THINK YOU'RE PRETTY CLEVER
<Sastkryptlox> you think i might try language-pack-ko?
<Sastkryptlox> ?
<auturge> OK, use the magic pastebin to show me your apt sources?
<Sastkryptlox> what file are they in again... I forgot :(
<Sastkryptlox> sorry
<auturge>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sastkryptlox> thanks
<Sastkryptlox> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<Sastkryptlox> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free
<Sastkryptlox> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian-non-US testing/non-US main contrib non-free
<Sastkryptlox> # security updates (testing distrib)
<Sastkryptlox> deb http://security.debian.org/ sarge/updates main contrib non-free
<Sastkryptlox> deb http://ftp2.skynet.be/pub/ftp.blackdown.org/debian testing non-free
<Sastkryptlox> that's all...
<auturge> heh, I think it's time to commend out Hoary :)
<auturge> comment, even
<Sastkryptlox> okay... i put a # before the first one?
<auturge> Yeah.
<Sastkryptlox> k... the rest?
<Sastkryptlox> i leave?
<thoreauputic> Sastkryptlox: get rid of those debian lines...
<auturge> That's everything? The whole file?
<auturge> 'cause if it is you have a serious identity crisis.
<thoreauputic> don't mix debian sources with ubuntu/kubuntu
<Sastkryptlox> well... there's a lot of commented stuff in it, too
<auturge> But that's everything uncommented?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Sastkryptlox> wait
<auturge> Click that second link there, Sast
<auturge> 6047
<Sastkryptlox> yep... that's all uncommented
<thoreauputic> Sastkryptlox: you are in for a rough ride with that file
<auturge> Yes you are. Big identity crisis.
<Sastkryptlox> ;)
<auturge> You don't ever want any debian.org lines in that file. You're asking for DEEP HURTING.
<Sastkryptlox> okay
<Sastkryptlox> that's good to know
<auturge> Is it just me or is paste.ubuntu-nl.org unresponsive?
<Sastkryptlox> as i said before: i'm a newbie ;)
<auturge> Sure.
<thoreauputic> Sastkryptlox: change it now before something breaks
<Sastkryptlox> i will
<Sastkryptlox> ^^
<thoreauputic> ;)
<auturge> Here's the thing. Depending on what software updates you've done, you *may* have gotten your system into a very bad state, with mismatched components between Ubuntu and Debian.
<Sastkryptlox> but yes, auturge, it doesn't respond to me either
<auturge> I can't get to paste.ubuntu-nl.org .. anybody got a Breezy sources.list to send the nice man?
<auturge> I'd send you mine, but I'm rather more bleeding edge than you'll possibly want.
<Sastkryptlox> i haven't done any updates yet... just installed a few packages...
<auturge> That's mostly good. You're unlikely to have broken things too badly.
<Sastkryptlox> yeah.... i'd prefer a normal list ;)
<auturge> Look at /etc/lsb-release - does it say you're running Hoary?
<Sastkryptlox> one sec
<auturge> Hoary Hedgehog?
<Sastkryptlox> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Sastkryptlox> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.04
<Sastkryptlox> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hoary
<Sastkryptlox> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)"
<auturge> Right.
<Sastkryptlox> is that bad?
<auturge> The current most recent Ubuntu release is Breezy. Hoary is the one before taht.
<auturge> So you're a bit out of date.
<auturge> What you can do is get a correct sources.list file for Breezy, put it on your system, then run a mega-update to upgrade everything to Breezy.
<auturge> Then you'll be current, and correct too.
<Sastkryptlox> oh... but i just installed it a year ago... does that mean i have top reinstall averything?
<auturge> No.
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<Sastkryptlox> okay
<Sastkryptlox> i'll look at that guide ;)
<auturge> Hey, there you are. Your sources.list.
<orion_fr_24> auturge: GUESS WHAT !!
<orion_fr_24> auturge: You re the best
<auturge> This is why you've been unable to find that Korean language support package: you were looking at the updates repository for the wrong operating system!
<orion_fr_24> auturge: seriously its working perfectly
<auturge> Did it get it done automatically, orion, or did you still do the ifup manually?
<orion_fr_24> auturge: a bit slower to lad up durring boot
<orion_fr_24> auturge: no full auto  !!
<auturge> Excellent.
<orion_fr_24> auturge: really thank you
<auturge> Welcome.
<orion_fr_24> auturge: but it takes like 20 sec to load up interface
<orion_fr_24> auturge: daya think it s normal ?
<auturge> Which interface?
<orion_fr_24> auturge: wifi network interface
<auturge> Oh. Hm. I don't know. I have a mobile phone that takes a little while to link up to the WLAN...
<orion_fr_24> ok
<orion_fr_24> doesn matter
<orion_fr_24> it s perfect
<Tainted-Time> I love you auturge.
<orion_fr_24> WE ALL love auturge
<Tainted-Time> We should.
<Sastkryptlox> auturge: i can't answer you in the query, cause i'm not registered...
<Sastkryptlox> thanks
<Sastkryptlox> i'll try that.
<Sastkryptlox> :)
<Sastkryptlox> one thing:
<auturge> Sast: ignore post-upgarde step 4. That one's not relevant for Kubuntu.
<Sastkryptlox> that guide is for ubuntu... i suppose it works fpr kubuntu aswell? Cause... i dont wanna have gnome afterwards ;)
<thoreauputic> Sastkryptlox: same sources
<Sastkryptlox> okay
<trulux> auturge: any guide on upgrading kubuntu breezy to dapper
<thoreauputic> same distro
<thoreauputic> different desktop
<orion_fr_24> auturge: if you now someone good in proftpd configuration I need him also
<auturge> trulux: update sources.list, dist-upgrade, have lunch, hope for the best!
<Tainted-Time> Whats up with the weird names?
<auturge> But you need to know that you may potentially run into problems that are non-trivial to fix.
<Tainted-Time> Hoary, Breezy, Dapper
<auturge> They're actually abbreviations. The proper names are Hoary Hedgehog, Breezy Badger and Dapper Drake.
<Tainted-Time> I know, but why are they named like that?
<auturge> Because calling it "5.10" numbs the mind and deadens the soul.
<thoreauputic> Tainted-Time: ask Mark Shuttleworth ;)
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> oooh, shuttles.
<thoreauputic> !sbdfl
<ubotu> No idea, thoreauputic
<trulux> hah
<Sastkryptlox> Dapper is after Breezy?
<thoreauputic> hah
<Sastkryptlox> what's Dapper?
<Sastkryptlox> ^^
<auturge> Hoary then Breezy then Dapper
<thoreauputic> !sabdfl
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Tainted-Time> auturge: The setup we picked will end up costing around $1000.
<auturge> Dapper is the code name for the next version of Ubuntu, currently under development.
<thoreauputic> ubotu doesn't know sabdfl...
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Do they come in packets of five?
<Sastkryptlox> but you said breezy was the current version?
<thoreauputic> ok ...ok
<Tainted-Time> It is.
<auturge> You could easily knock $100-$150 off the graphics card, and $150-$200 off the CPU.
<Sastkryptlox> what is dapper then? ^^
<auturge> Breezy is the current version, yes.
<auturge> Dapper is the next version. It's not done yet.
<Tainted-Time> The newest one, not stable.
<Sastkryptlox> ah okay
<thoreauputic> Sastkryptlox: dapper is the devel version
<Sastkryptlox> i get it ;)
<Tainted-Time> You better. :P
<Sastkryptlox> heeh
<Sastkryptlox> hehe
<kkathman> thoreauputic: do you have any experience with Quanta+ ??
<thoreauputic> kkathman: no, sorry :(
<howcomes> Desktop cuz im bored: http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/2479/desktop2vy.png
<kkathman> ok thanks :)
<Tainted-Time> auturge: Is this still good enough? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103602
<auturge> Oh yes, it's fine.
<auturge> And remember - socket 939 is still pretty new, it'll be in use for some time to come, you'll be able to drop a faster CPU in down the road when the prices come down, if you want.
<cryptom> hi, is someone using initng-0.5.2-1? i cant reboot and tty6 is garbled after startup
<auturge> Well. I suppose at this point I should say *fairly* new.
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<cryptom> reboot seems to start (when switching to tty1 I see tons of stop requests), but the system does not power off, nor reboot
<Tainted-Time> auturge: I turned it down to a $200 opteron instead of $300
<auturge> When I'm buying, I try to find the "sweet spot" in terms of price/performance.
<narma> hello, is there firefox into kubuntu ? I can't install it :(
<Tainted-Time> Are you in KDE?
<auturge> Then I wait until the relevant socket type has been end-of-lifed and buy the final, fastest CPU available when it's become cheap.
<narma> 'apt-cache search firefox' give me => http://rafb.net/paste/results/sLlk1Y79.html
<Tainted-Time> 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<auturge> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<narma> but apt-get doesn't know it :c\
<auturge> Make sure your sources.list is correct.
<narma> maybe it my sources.list....
<auturge> Tainted: I've been constantly forcing myself to *not* buy a new computer for the last month. Must.. be.. responsible.. *clench teeth*
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<Tainted-Time> How old are you?
<auturge> I'm old as the hills.
<Tainted-Time> Hehe,you would be surprised at the age I am and how much I have made at my age.
<auturge> I'm old enough that to answer that question I have to remember what year it is and do arithmetic.
<auturge> I've made plenty. Had fun pissing it away, too!
<Tainted-Time> But, I can't even have a job...legally.
<dell500> i accidently installed the wrong icon theme, how do i remove it? i dont have the option of removing from the list though...
<trulux> auturge: does the 2.6.15 kernel work for you?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> oops
<auturge> Can't you just select the other theme you want without removing the wrong one?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<auturge> Yes, trulux.
<robotgeek> hey thoreauputic
<auturge> Linux biaggi 2.6.15-13-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 19 17:12:14 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> hi robotgeek
<trulux> auturge: hmm, well, I'm going to try a re-install. any pointer to dapper install CDs for kubuntu?
<Tainted-Time> auturge: Im 13 and have made over 16 hundred.
<robotgeek> trulux: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<auturge> Try http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<robotgeek> :)
<trulux> auturge: danke
<narma> here is my sources.list : http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q1yqKL33.html
<narma> but I can't install firefox :(
<narma> is there something with it ?
<trulux> auturge: let's hope for the best :)
* trulux sets kamikaze mode ON
<robotgeek> narma: you don't have "main"
<narma> ho yes ! :c\
<auturge> on that first uncommented line, change multiverse to main
<auturge> I suspect you changed main to multiverse there at some point to get a package you wanted
<narma> so I can write : http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main  restricted universe multiverse
<auturge> just uncomment the line farther down that gives universe multiverse
<narma> or only http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main multiverse  ?
<auturge> in fact..
<robotgeek> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<robotgeek> just change line 5 to that :)
<auturge> You'd be fine uncommenting all the entries in there, really.
<auturge> Just so long as you make sure you get main!
<robotgeek> :)
<narma> ok thanks :)
<muzzle> So I'm trying to play a DVD in Kubuntu. Should I use Kaffeine?
<Tainted-Time> Im burning dapper right now auturge
<muzzle> Or some other program? I probably need some codecs
<robotgeek> muzzle: kaffeine-xine
<robotgeek> muzzle, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tainted-Time> You could use Nautilus.
<auturge> Hiss! Evil!
<Tainted-Time> ;P
* robotgeek reminds Tainted-Time that this is #kubuntu :)
<muzzle> what is the difference between Kaffeine and Kaffeine-xine?
<auturge> GNOME file manager on KDE desktop? Reprimand yourself for that most harshly.
<Tainted-Time> Eh, Nautilus doesn't have a g in front of it so I don't see it as GNOME. ROFL.
<auturge> Oh, look. AMD looks like starting to use Socket 1207 around Q2.
<enfact> knautilus
<Tainted-Time> What?
<auturge> Whenever the "K" naming convention starts to irk me, I remind myself that it's not as annoying as Apple's i- prefix.
<Tainted-Time> lol
<thoreauputic> iagree
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Tainted-Time> ROFL.
<auturge> Though some of these names are *staggeringly* strained.
<Tainted-Time> Go
<Tainted-Time> d.
<thoreauputic> at least amarok puts it at the end ;)
<Tainted-Time> Well, I'm off to delete my fucking harddrive and then install windows...and then dapper.
<auturge> EAT AT JOE'S
<tecs> how come some of the games i installed cant be located int he games menu. like dope wars for isntance
<francisco> Hi everyone my name is frank and I am new to kubuntu.
<muzzle> Kaffeine says I have to install some plugin to play dvd
<muzzle> But I really don't know which ones.
<dark_suic> muzzle, probably you'll have to install libdvdcss2 package to play dvds
<muzzle> I did
<francisco> I was trying to get some help on installing jdk1.5 I 've been having some un-expirience related issues
<muzzle> or I installed libdvdread3
<dark_suic> try both
<muzzle> I can't find the 2
<muzzle> only the 3
<francisco> I read some ubuntu forums and the install guide from java but nothing seems to get the alteratives to point to a JDK1.5
<francisco> any pointers you may help me with?
<francisco> any links, docs?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<thoreauputic> the javadebs factoid is too long...
<francisco> thanks !!! I'll do so
<thoreauputic> !tell francisco about javadebs
<francisco> what are the !javadebs ?
<francisco> entering site...
<francisco> EXCELENT everything seems to be here. THANKS ubotu
<Tainted-Time> Hey
<auturge> Didn't work, I take it.
<Tainted-Time> Nope.
<Tainted-Time> Said it was corrupted.
<auturge> What said what was corrupted?
<muzzle> How do I install my graphics driver?
<muzzle> and where do I see what driver is installed?
<Tainted-Time> Dapper - It went through about 10 steps, the language and stuff. Then, when it started to 'read components from the CD' it buggered out.
<auturge> What graphics card do you have, muzzle?
<muzzle> Radeon x600
<Tainted-Time> Try to burn it again?
<auturge> Buggered out how?
<Tainted-Time> It didn't say much, it was something about the CD being corrupted.
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: did you checksum the burnt cd?
<Tainted-Time> Nope.
<Aji-Dahaka> ah ... well then check the iso, and reburn and check the resultant cd
<Tainted-Time> Never had to. How do I do it?
<Aji-Dahaka> cat /dev/cdrom | md5sum
<Aji-Dahaka> something like that
<auturge> Also, Tainted
<Aji-Dahaka> (not sure of the exact syntax)
<auturge> I had a problem like that on one machine that was caused by a BIOS setting.
<auturge> In my case, it was something like 'IDE prefetch' needing to be disabled.
<Tainted-Time> Hmm
<Tainted-Time> What is the checksum supposed to be?
<Tainted-Time> 9d9699b2bea08bb36fcc3fd4db5e1653
<robotgeek> !verify
<ubotu> I heard verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: the ftp servers usually have a md5 available on them
<muzzle> Where can I see which driver is install for my graphics card?
<muzzle> system settings?
<Aji-Dahaka> or maybe robotgeek knows it ;)
<auturge> muzzle, moment
<robotgeek> muzzle: cli, lshw | less
<muzzle> ok
<Tainted-Time> 9d9699b2bea08bb36fcc3fd4db5e1653....its correct.
<auturge> That won't actually show what graphics driver is in use..
<Tainted-Time> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-3/MD5SUMS
<auturge> muzzle
<auturge> I need to disclaim this
<auturge> There is very probably a better way than what I am about to describe
<auturge> but this is what I can think of!
<auturge> Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<auturge> Search for the string LoadModule - that will occur many times
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: excellent
<auturge> One of them will name the video driver that's being used
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: that rules out a bad cd :)
<Tainted-Time> No..
<Tainted-Time> Hold on.
* Aji-Dahaka holds on
<auturge> It will also say "X.Org Video Driver" a few lines below that, to help you tell whic hone
<francisco> Hi me again, I don't seem to find the java-package
<Tainted-Time> Aji-Dahaka: I was checking ISO, not the CD.
<francisco> and it seems I needed to follow the install-guide
<Aji-Dahaka> oh
<Aji-Dahaka> and now for the cd :)
<francisco> any tips on getting it?
<Tainted-Time> My damn laptop HD needs to get here.
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: mine just failed so I feel your pain
<francisco> I found another thread on ubuntuforums where some guy didn't find it and went out and install the jdk1.5 through another way
<Tainted-Time> Lol.
<Tainted-Time> I got one for about $50.
<Tainted-Time> Im not looking for a good one.
<francisco> but it requires to install the RPM installer for linux and I don't know if that is such a grate IDEA >_>
<auturge> Run fast from anything that says RPM.
<Tainted-Time> Its barely shipped today....:*(
<francisco> LOL
<Tainted-Time> && anything with a g infront of it on KDE.
<Tainted-Time> && vice versa.
<auturge> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Tainted-Time> auturge: I'm learning fast. :D
<auturge> !tell auturge about javadebs
<Aji-Dahaka> 80GB lappy drive and it just died :(
<Tainted-Time> Aji-Dahaka: It's taking forever on the CD.
<Aji-Dahaka> have to wait until I get back to the States to get a new one
<gsuveg> re
<francisco> sorry ubotu it seems I didn't read as much x_x, what about that !javadebs
<Tainted-Time> I only have 40gb, but then again...it is an HP Pavilionze4300.
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: it'll take as long as your cd drive takes to read the whole thing
<Tainted-Time> Goddamn HP to hell.
<Tainted-Time> 9d9699b2bea08bb36fcc3fd4db5e1653
<Tainted-Time> Its right too...
<auturge> francisco, what did you try?
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, then we do have a proper cd :)
<Aji-Dahaka> and bock to the ide precaching problem maybe?
<francisco> I am step by step https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tainted-Time> Any other ideas before I have to reboot?
<Tainted-Time> Lol
<auturge> francisco, that page gives you a few different options to choose from. Which did you use?
<francisco> one says to run a [sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common] 
<francisco> but I get an error that says that it cannot find the java-package
<robotgeek> francisco: the easiest was is to install javadebs
<francisco> javadebs is a package?
<thoreauputic> !info java-package
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: if the cd is right and then the installer thingks it's wrong, it sounds like a read-error of some form...since it isn't happening in your real os, it could be something like precaching that the installer potentially can't handle
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<auturge> francisco...
<thoreauputic> java-package is in multiverse...
<reon> Why does my screensaver not work, something so simple ???
<auturge> A few things
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell francisco about javadebs
<francisco> I know I think I allready have the multiverse repository, may be I don't...
<auturge> The Sun Java instructions require you to manually download a file from the Sun Java site first - did you do that?
<auturge> That's the second thing - make sure you have muiltiverse.
<francisco> yes I did
<auturge> Also, if you updated sources.list for multiverse you may need to run 'sudo apt-get update' to make it commit.
<francisco> how can i make sure
<francisco> ?
<auturge> try the apt-get update, it cannot do harm.
<francisco> I did but with the Adept
<francisco> ok
<francisco> doing it
<auturge> If you do it from the Konsole command line, it will print a line of output for each repository - that's an easy way to see if you've got multiverse set up properly.
<francisco> that sentence is so sad if it doesn't involve a girl x_x
<auturge> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<auturge> Something like that
<robotgeek> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse
<auturge> gratuitous pipe alert!
* trappist backspaces
<trappist> auturge: :)
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: you get the prize for redundant use of "cat" ;)
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: :)
<robotgeek> old habits die hard
<thoreauputic> robotgeek:  grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> i know , i know
<thoreauputic> heheh :)
<robotgeek> it's much cooler with the pipe :)
<trappist> not really
<thoreauputic> multiple pipes are even cooler looking ;-)
<auturge> awk '/ multiverse/ ' < /etc/apt/sources.list | cat
<thoreauputic> ... but usually not needed either
<robotgeek> heh
<francisco> Ok I don't seem to have the multiverse repository
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell francisco about easysource
<Tainted-Tim1> I dont have a BIOS setting like that.
<Tainted-Tim1> and the CD says the MD5 checksum test failed..
<francisco> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<francisco> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Tim1: isn't that weird?  seems like the installer is having read troubles ...
<thoreauputic> francisco: those are just the backports
<TT-Downloading-A> Lol
<francisco> ok
<auturge> dd if=/etc/apt/sources.list | sort | uniq | sed '/ multiverse/p' | sort | uniq -d | cat - > /dev/tty
<auturge> Go on, top THAT
<Tainted-Downing> There.
<Tainted-Downing> Lol.
<Tainted-Downing> Im downloading it again, to see what happens.
<francisco> LOL
<francisco> how do I get the multiverse repository o a multiverse repository?
<trappist> auturge: I don't think that's toppable
<thoreauputic> auturge: you get geek points - provided the geeks looking don't know how redundant that lot is ;-)
<auturge> No, no, I need to work perl into it somehow.
<auturge> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<francisco> ok
<auturge> still unreachable
* robotgeek bows to auturge's bash expertness
<francisco> going and reading
<auturge> What's uboto's upgrading to Breezy keyword?
<laga> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<auturge> francisco, there is a full sources.list file you can use on that page.
<francisco> excelent thanks, I'll read that and will make an effort to ask as little dumb questions as possible... _ @ me
<auturge> You don't need to *actually* upgrade to Breezy (presumably) like that page instructs.. you just want the sources.list
<Tainted-Downing> Does anyone have any ideas on what is causing it?
<auturge> Install it, do an apt update and then you should be able to see java-packages.
<auturge> er, java-package
<auturge> Sounds like a bad burn?
<Tainted-Downing> Maybe...
<Tainted-Downing> Im downloading it right now, and then I'm going to burn it for the  2nd time.
<Tainted-Downing> Can anyone recommend a good file-sharing program on Kubuntu?
<Tainted-Downing> I hate Frostwire.
<Tainted-Downing> Its shitty.
<Tainted-Downing> Anyone..?
<ccc_> Tainted-Downing: linuxdc++ for direct connect, azureus for bittorrent
<Tainted-Downing> direct connect?
<ccc_> yes
<Tainted-Downing> Elaborate on what that is?
<robotgeek> Tainted-Downing: use gtk-gnutella instead
<auturge> eurgh, gnutella isn't dead yet?
<ccc_> Tainted-Downing: a well known file sharing protocol
<ccc_> anyone use mouse gestures for konqueror?
<Aji-Dahaka> ccc_: sometimes
<Aji-Dahaka> ccc_: not no my laptop, though
<ccc_> when i middle mouse button click (to do a gesture) konqueror suggests to search the web for what's in my clipboard. i haven't found where to disable that
<Aji-Dahaka> ccc_: oh, you'd have to disable mouse-pasting in X ... why not right-click for gestures?
<Aji-Dahaka> (context menus are controlled by kde instead of X)
<ccc_> Aji-Dahaka: how do i set which mouse button to use?
<robotgeek> auturge: limewire uses gnutella
<robotgeek> so does bearshare, frostwire and several others
<Aji-Dahaka> ccc_: it's in the "configure hotkeys settings" dialogue the tab that says "gesture settings"
<knubbe> can they reach one another?
<Tainted-Downing> Is there a way to make an irc client in konsole?
<Tainted-Downing> I want it to be in kosole...lol.
<Tainted-Downing> konsole**
<auturge> There are many.
<auturge> I'd suggest irssi.
<auturge> Which is very probably in multiverse.
<auturge> !info irssi
<Aji-Dahaka> irssi is where it's at
<auturge> Or not?
* Aji-Dahaka loves the irssi indeed
<robotgeek> irssi is already installed by default :)
<auturge> !irssi snapshot
<ubotu> auturge: Bugger all, i dunno
<auturge> er
<auturge> !info irssi-snapshot
<ubotu> irssi-snapshot: (The irssi IRC client (Development version)), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.8.6+cvs.20031114-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 775 kB, Installed size: 2532 kB
<robotgeek> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<Tainted-Downing> awesome
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh, fancy
<auturge> Oh, that's it.
<Tainted-Downing> how do I use it/
<Tainted-Downing> lol
<auturge> Install it, type /irssi
<auturge> flail about for a while
<auturge> find the help files
<auturge> connect
<auturge> chat
<robotgeek> lol
<ccc_> Aji-Dahaka: ah, thanks :)
<Aji-Dahaka> ccc_: anytime
<auturge> Pretty much the best text-mode IRC client around.
<auturge> If you swing that way.
<Tainted-Time> I love it.
<Tainted-Time> Because I have yakuake.
<trappist> irssi + bitlbee + screen == chat nirvana
<Tainted-Time> I press F12 and then view it...
<trappist> yakuake is nice
<Xemanth^^> i can recommend to use nicklist plugin with irssi
<Tainted-Time> Yeah
<redondos> Hello. I am running xorg with 2 screens, one is for the tv output of my videocard. Is it  possible to avoid running kicker in this secondary display? (I am not using twinview)
<Tainted-Downing> Where can I get it?
<redondos> Tainted-Downing: irssi.org/plugins
<redondos> no, /scripts
<Aji-Dahaka> nicklist script is the sweet :)
<ccc_> yakuake is so useful it should be default on every kde system :)
<Aji-Dahaka> trappist: irssi, yakuake, bitlbee, screen, and nicklist :)
<Aji-Dahaka> it's the little thinks ;)
<Aji-Dahaka> bitlbee is the only reason I moved to using nicklist
<Tainted-Time> Eh ok...
<Tainted-Time> I loaded the script..
<redondos> I wish there was a bitlbee-to-IMclients gateway
<Aji-Dahaka> huh?
<trappist> yeah, huh?
<Tainted-Time> Nothing..
<Aji-Dahaka> Tainted-Time: are you in screen?  if so, /nicklist screen
<Aji-Dahaka> the huh? was at redondos
* trappist grabs nicklisk
<trappist> err... you know
<Aji-Dahaka> it's funny, I show people screenshots sometimes and always happen to have irssi open
<Xemanth^^> Aji-Dahaka: :))
<Tainted-Time> eh
<Tainted-Time> brb
<Aji-Dahaka> they ignore the cool thing about the  screenshot and are like "a nicklisst on irssi"
<Aji-Dahaka> I have like a translucent viz running over my window which looks super cool and they are like "ooh, where'd you get a nicklist for irssi?" :p
<infiniti> How do I use the scripts?
<Aji-Dahaka> /help scripts
<infiniti> This is tainted.
<Aji-Dahaka> usually /scriptname help works
<infiniti> None of those are working...
<Aji-Dahaka> infiniti: which script?
<Aji-Dahaka> did you load it like /script load <name of script> ?
<infiniti> Yeah.
<Aji-Dahaka> did it work?
<infiniti> Nickcolor, Nicklist, and some others
<infiniti> Nothing happened when I did it.
<trappist> /nicklist screen is not doing what I expected
<Aji-Dahaka> for me it does ... jas I'll grab a screenshot
<infiniti> Its not doing anything...
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, that's weird
<Aji-Dahaka> http://cerberus.cs.und.edu/screenshot/blah11?full=1
<Aji-Dahaka> that :)
<trappist> my screen flickers every few seconds, but I get no new screen
<Tainted-Downing> Tell me if the movie is good.
<Aji-Dahaka> (note the conversation near the bottom of the screen ...)
<maverick> hi all
<infiniti> Help me..
<infiniti> Lol
<infiniti> My scripts don't work!
<maverick> just came on say thanks for those who helped me with.... install :D
<maverick> iam on kubuntu
<infiniti_> /home/infiniti/.irssi
<infiniti_> I am supposed to put all my scripts in that dir, am I corrent?
<infiniti_> currect*
<infiniti_> DAMNIT
<infiniti_> Correct
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe a scripts subdirectory in there
<Aji-Dahaka> I think ...
<sampan> yep ... ~/.irssi/scripts
<VincentMX> :D
<infiniti_> I tried making a dir...
<infiniti_> It didn't work.
<infiniti_> It said there was already one.
<sampan> and any you want to start when irssi starts put in: ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/
<infiniti_> There is no scripts part.
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I need help
<feistel> how I can mount a CD-ROM without lock the driver?
<auturge> You mean, the drive?
<feistel> auturge: yes
<feistel> I need eject a CD-ROM without umount
<trappist> nicklist is almost really cool, but hella buggy here.  /unloading.
<francisco> DONE. Thanks!!! I have successfuly installed jdk1.5
<sampan> trappist  yeah, i unloaded it too.  it seemed to mess up the regular channel display with alarming frequency.  i was having to do /redraw a lot with it on.  :/
<auturge> I would suspect you can't.
<francisco> ^_^
<trappist> sampan: yeah.  aparently nested screens are supposed to help, but no thanks.
<mattia9000> hi ^^
<trappist> *apparently
<mattia9000> some one can help me? i have a problem with the installation of firefox in kubuntu 5.10
<sampan> trappist  yep.  :/  such is life...from my GUI days i used to think i couldn't live without a nicklist.  now i know better as i've had to ajust (not gonna go back to gui just for that) ;)
<nikita> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<nikita> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<nikita> hello =) when I try to execute ./configure to install a program, i get that error for the gcc compiler: "error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." can anyone help me?
<nikita> oops =)
<sampan> nikita  install the "build-essential" package
<nikita> sampan: it works =)) thanks a lot
<sampan> np :)
<kaenat> Is there an ubuntu package to install Sun's Java?
<trappist> !javadebs
<trappist> err
<trappist> !tell kaenat about javadebs
<jjesse> man i had forgot how slow and long an install of xp service pack 2 is :(  using vmplayer on kubunt
<kaenat> trappist: thanks :)
<auturge> kaenat - Sun have a legal requirement that you agree to their T&C before you can download Java
<auturge> So it's impossible to make their Java package part of a standard Ubuntu package - you have to download it yourself, manually
<auturge> Then there are Ubuntu packages that will automate the installation for you.
<auturge> Alternately, there are unofficial packages that install a third-party JVM
<kaenat> auturge: I understand :)
<kaenat> about having to d/l sun's jave first.
<cjnodell> Hi, I have a quick question...
<kaenat> I was hoping that there would be a way to have it package managed after I click thru their license.
<cjnodell> Dose someone know how to change the splash screen k/ubuntu shows during start up? the one that shows when all the modules are loaded and when the clock is syncronized...
<auturge> kaenat - see the page ubotu told you about
<Infiniti> Hey
<auturge> It has instructions on what to do after downloading the Sun JVm.
<Infiniti> Dapper still isnt working damnit.
<auturge> short answer, it is package managed.
<kaenat> auturge: yeah, I'm lookin at it.
<Infiniti> I redownloaded and reburned
<auturge> Did the burning app do a verify after burning?
<Infiniti> Yeah.
<auturge> I blame HP.
<Infiniti> Fucking HP.
<Infiniti> Lol
<Infiniti> Well, do you have any ideas?
<auturge> I got nothing.
<Infiniti> I got so addicted to the shell like thing that I downloaded 0irc for windows.
<Infiniti> konsole type irc.
<Infiniti> It makes me feel 3l173
<Infiniti> This is starting to piss me off.
<Infiniti> Is it that build of Dapper?
<trappist> I have a hard time feeling leet in windows
<Infiniti> I do too.
<Infiniti> But its as close as I can get.
* Infiniti cries
* Infiniti needs Dapper Drake
<Infiniti> No one can help me?
<auturge> Install Breezy.
<auturge> It's easy enough to upgrade that to Dapper, and it worked for you before.
<Infiniti> Would it be dapper dapper?
<Infiniti> not breezy with dapper?
<jjesse> replace breezy w/ dapper in your sources list
<jjesse> a search and replace is what i did so it did it all at once :)
<auturge> What jjesse said. Install breezy, update sources list for dapper, dist-upgrade
<Infiniti> sniff sniff ok.
<jjesse> auturge: make sure you do an apt-get update to reload your sources
<knubbe> how to i turn off all "event sounds" in KDE?
<Mitja> Is there a command to find out the version of linux, particularly kubuntu?
<auturge> cat /etc/lsb-release for Ubuntu
<auturge> For Linux kernel only, uname -a
<Mitja> 10x
<auturge> Is there a KDE expert in the house?
<_jr> auturge: hello
<auturge> Evening.
<auturge> I have been hunting high and low for a solution to the single most annoying thing about KDE.
<auturge> I have Konversation (or Kontact, or whatever) and Konqueror open on the same desktop. I click a link in Konversation. It opens in Konqueror. No problem.
<auturge> But if Konversation and Konqueror are on different desktops, the link does *not* open in the existing Konqueror. It opens a new Konqueror on the Konversation desktop.
<auturge> Hate. Hate.
<Riddelll> curious
<Riddelll> not sure how to fix, and in dapper external links always open a new konqueror
<auturge> Right. Someone needs to be fixing that--
<Tritis> auturge: What you describe seems like a feature.
<auturge> No, no, it's awful.
<auturge> It seems to me like a basic failure to communicate.
<auturge> Riddell...
<auturge> In Dapper, it does not open in a new window is (1) Konqueror is on your active desktop and (2) you have enabled the "open as tab in existing Konqueror when URL is called externally" link in Konqueror
<auturge> Basically, if they're on the same desktop it works absolutely perfectly, according to the configuration value.
<kkathman> auturge:  interestingly enough, if you use Firefox or Opera as your standard, it DOES open the existing instance on whatever desktop its located
<auturge> But if Konqueror is on a different desktop, that communication link is broken
<auturge> s/new window is/new window if/
<kkathman> so I'd say thats a Konqueror issue, not a kubuntu one, per se
<auturge> s/link in Konqueror/option in Konqueror/ damn, I used ot know how to type
<auturge> Oh, I'm sure it's not a Kubuntu issue per se.
<auturge> I did ask for a "KDE expert" :)
<auturge> I just want to know if it's some horrifying obscure configuration flag I've missed, or a fundamental problem in KDE.
<kkathman> have you logged this as a bug for Konqui?
<C-O-L-T> edubuntu it's the same like ubuntu just with educational packages?
<auturge> No, I haven't. Like I say, I don't know that it *is* a bug yet. I was hoping someone with a great deal more than my minimal KDE knowledge could shed some light.
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: http://www.edubuntu.org/
<maverick> hi all
<PupenoL> What vnc client can run on linux kubuntu and connect to a windows xp running realvnc ?
<enfact> the standard one thats box installed
<enfact> :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it's the same like ubuntu just with educational packages
<enfact> remote desktop connection i think its labeled
<maverick> hmm anyopne here help me? i installed kubuntu and it dmaged my windows install i had previously?....i tried repairing it but it asked for admin password but i didnt create password for it?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  you might go to that link and read...you'll find out alot :)
<maverick> iam checking site now
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I have read it and it seems to me that they are the same
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it's like kubuntu - ubuntu thing, they are the same just with different gui's
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: well, obviously they (ubuntu and edubuntu) are not the same
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: what's the major difference? educational packages?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  you can always install it and check it out :)
<josesito> help, (still) need to configure speedtouch usb modem..someone please?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  the screenshots and the detail will tell you exactly what you need to know :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it's not kde :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it's gnome
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: anyway I tried first kde but now I obiously prefer gnome
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> not sure why you are here in #kubuntu then...but ok :)
<kkathman> lol
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I like #kubuntu for it's community
<auturge> Surely, you mean kommunity.
<PupenoL> enfact: it doesn't work. we get a message "The connection to the host has been interrupted.".
<Riddelll> ** test new konversion http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konversation_0.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: we use the same distro because of different gui's I don't think I should not join to this channel
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I like this channel because you are so friendly here not so rude like sometimes at #ubuntu
<jjesse> Riddelll: have too many l's in your name?
<auturge> The rude people are on #ubuntu? I'm in the wrong place.
<maverick> lol
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  thats fine.. there arent many differences, unless you are asking how to configure gnome for instance, then you are better served in #ubuntu
<kkathman> auturge:  you like rude?? lol
<ClayG> anyone here have a  reverseable IP from their ISP? If so how did you explain to them what you want?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I know I don't ask things here which refer to gnome. Actually I like gnome because it is simpler than kde for me
<auturge> I take it you mean you have a static IP address and want your ISP to enter a reverse name mapping for you.
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: perfectly understandable. For me, KDE was more powerful and more configurable, but that scares alot of the inexperienced people away I think, hence why ubuntu ships with gnome.
<auturge> I prefer KDE because it's more.. complete.
<maverick> iam on kde?
<kkathman> auturge:  agreed wholeheartedly
<auturge> I have this pathological hatred of mixing toolkits, and KDE gives me a more complete unified environment.
<maverick> u saying i shuld get gnome?
<kkathman> maverick: nope...its a personal preferance
<maverick> oh
<maverick> i like kde just got it seems ok
<maverick> seems clean
<kkathman> its wonderful, and easy to configure and use
<auturge> Also, KDE doesn't have "GNU" in its name.
<maverick> whats that mean?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I thought at first that KDE is very user friendly, but it's not for me, cause it contains a lot of options, settings, you can customize everything in it, in some point of view this is a good thing but in some not
<auturge> What's which mean?
<auturge> Just because you can customise it doesn't mean you *must* customise it.
<maverick> gnu
<Mooby> what for a distrib shit!
<auturge> Oh. GNU is .. a religion. Which I don't follow.
<Tobsy> Hi all
<maverick> lol
<maverick> i googled it  :P
<Mooby> this system is unable to work with kde when /home is nfs mounted
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  understand. Some people dont like the bother. However, l enjoy the range of things and being able to tweak as detailed as I like.
<Tobsy> I have a question, is kubuntu good for host IRCds, Eggdrops and co?
<auturge> Technically, GNU is supposedly the name of an operating system - which actually doesn't exist - but it's also the name of a project that espouses a very particular ideological view of open source.
<maverick> like?
<maverick> cgywin?
<kkathman> GNU o/s ???
<kkathman> hehe
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: yes some people like some not. Everybody has it's own choice for it's own taste, and that's a good thing at Linux you have two interfaces and a lot of things. I like it
<auturge> The GNU ideology is that all software *must* be free, and that software developers should be "helped" along towards that goal.
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  agreed.
<maverick> isnt that wat linux is?
<auturge> And let's just not get into the what-exactly-does-free-mean thing.
<kkathman> auturge: thats predominately true, if you are a developer and subscribe to that philosophy, GNU is a very good thing.
<kkathman> maverick: not necessarily
<auturge> I just have problems with forcing and ideology down other peoples' throats, which.. no, this is getting too religious.
<marian> hi how are you?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: Ok I have to leave now. Because I am having a big term paper at school :( from romanian! I am a hungarian so learning romanian is not so exciting. So bye for now
<kkathman> auturge: I tend to agree with you... Linux is about choices...and I make mine, but dont want to be mandated.
<auturge> To stay on topic and directly answer the question: the GNU people - generally speaking - tend to be on the more extreme side of the free software movement. I think that's a fair statement.
<marian> is anyone here who can tell me how I can install and USE the ICQ package
<marian> ?
<maverick> oky
<maverick> cheers
<kkathman> auturge: its accurate to say that, yes
<kkathman> marian:  you should have Kopete if you installed Kubuntu
<auturge> I personally prefer something like the BSD license, which basically says: this software is free, you can do anything you want with it as long as you acknowledge where it came from.
<auturge> While the GNU license is more like: this software is free, but if you use it anything you do with it must also be free.
<marian> kkathman: where can i find that?
<kkathman> marian:  try looking in your K-menu, under Internet
<marian> kkathman: yes i have it
<kkathman> marian...just run that, and go through the various client setups if you have them..one of those is AIM/ICQ
<kkathman> auturge:  I am a realist, not an idealist, so that should tell you my views on GNU/OSS
<marian> ok thanks... I try
<kkathman> I think OSS is a great thing, but I also believe that commerical software has a very important place also.
<auturge> kkathman - I'm not entirely immune to ideology, but "would be nice" gets trumped by "a programmer's got ot eat"
<marian> I seems to be very easy... thanks to you kkathman! Good Bye
<kkathman> enjoy marian :)
<marian> you too ;)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : test konversation on dapper http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konversation_0.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<kkathman> auturge: its a big bigger than that....there is a world economy that an O/S must play on... OSS extremists tend to forget this :)
<kkathman> thats not to say I disagree with everything in the philosophy tho
<csati> hali
<auturge> In a similar vein, I pay for all my music. Because I want people who make things I like to get paid, so they make me more.
<kkathman> auturge:  I do also. which on a similar scale, auturge reflects the world economic rules
<Herve> Hy
<Herve> every body
<Herve> he ho*
<Skrot> Can I disable the beeping noise in konsole?
<maverick> anyonr knoe how i can access my windows parition from here?
<maverick> i tried media:/
<maverick> but it only showed one partition
<apokryphos> Skrot: yes, Settings > Bell
<Skrot> oh
<Skrot> thanks :)
<dan_> please join #abcxyz
<Riddell> dan_: why?
<maverick> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<dan_> Riddell: its a cool channel
<laga> dan_: please spam elsewhere
<apokryphos> dan_: please stop spamming
<dan_> im not spamming
<apokryphos> you are
<dan_> no im not
<dan_> join #abcxyz
<dan_> it;;s my channel
<Riddell> requested? :)
<kkathman> ?
<kkathman> hmm
<laga> wow. that's an euphemism for 'kick' ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: automatic message from kvirc, yeah.
<apokryphos> might as well change that
<JohnFlux> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> hi JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> Riddell: we have finally released 0.19 konversation
<JohnFlux> Riddell: is it too late
<apokryphos> deb in topic!
<JohnFlux> lol cool
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> =)
<Riddell> JohnFlux: I need people to test it and tell me it works, then I'll ask for being allowed to upload
<Riddell> but nobody has tested yet :(
<JohnFlux> Riddell: does it require dapper?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: yes
* apokryphos isn't near dapper 'buntu unfortunately
<JohnFlux> Riddell: hmm I don't have :?
<maverick> wats it do?
<maverick> john
<Riddell> maverick: it's an IRC client
<maverick> oh
<maverick> anyhitng special abotu it?
<apokryphos> maverick: it's very nice 8). The most popular client on KDE.
<buff> what's for using better x-chat or konversation ?
<Xemanth^^> buff: kvirc
<ccc_> buff: depends what you prefer. xchat is gtk and konversation is kde
<Xemanth^^> kvirc is qt based
<buff> xchat could be used on kde too
<ccc_> of course
<visik7> I've a problem with zeroconf (I know that I can disable it ) it set me an erroneous ip on the eth0 ok for a wifi card but eth0 isn't wifi why it set me an ip
<apokryphos> Xemanth^^: and KDE-based, on the default build (in UNIX) =)
<apokryphos> re: konversation vs. xchat. Konversation is much better usability-wise -- it's quite simple. Xchat has some features (with regarding to OPing, for example) that konversation lacks.
<apokryphos> again, however, konversation integration is quite a plus for a lot of kde users.
<Xemanth^^> apokryphos: yop =)
<maverick> cool ill try it
<apokryphos> maverick: are you on dapper?
<maverick> dnt know wat that is mate iam 100% noob
<maverick> jsut got kubuntu
<Tainted-Tim> Hey
<maverick> and windows broken :(
<Tainted-Tim> Damnit.
<Tainted-Tim> It still isn't working.
<Tainted-Tim> God damn HP.;
<apokryphos> maverick: what does   cat /etc/issue   ..give you?
<maverick> hold on ill check
<Riddell> apokryphos: lsb_release -c
<apokryphos> Riddell: either will work, no?
<Riddell> should do, lsb is more correct
<Riddell> in that it's cross distro
<maverick> nope
<apokryphos> maverick: what's the output of it?
<maverick> nothing
<maverick> were do i type?
<maverick> in konquwer?
<apokryphos> maverick: in a terminal. Type alt+f2 -> konsole
<maverick> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger
<maverick> it gave me dat
<maverick> apok
<apokryphos> yes, you have breezy (not dapper)
<hDp`> <<<<< merc.fr dispo
<francisco> Hi again, amazingly stupid question (I think). I cannot see the Games, Development, Edutainment Submanus in the KMENU
<francisco> What can I do?
<francisco> I found the edit kmenu but I don't seem to find any options as to show or hide such or such menus
<francisco> anyone?
<maverick> dpper better then breezy?
<noll> I upgraded my ubuntu to kubuntu a while ago. Is there a way of getting rid of all the gnome stuff?
<josesito> can someone help me? i'm getting a "modem_run error 235" when trying to connect...please!
* s_spiff is away: Asleep...
<francisco> Hi again, amazingly stupid question (I think). I cannot see the Games, Development, Edutainment Submenus in the KMENU. What can I do to see them??
<lilalinux> hey guys
<lilalinux> konnectorpair.h is missing in kubuntu
<josesito> please...
<josesito> help me
<francisco> Hi again, amazingly stupid question (I think). I cannot see the Games, Development, Edutainment Submenus in the KMENU. What can I do to see them??
<kozz> is it possible to see the changelog for packages from the commandline with apt-get, like in update manager?
<ClayG> anyone know of a good kernel recompilation hotwo?
<owner> i do clay
<ClayG> cool
<ClayG> where?
<seashell11> is there any way to get the kubuntu logo off the right side of the K Menu? and put a kde logo or something there?
<owner> clayg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174&highlight=vanilla+kernel
<Outlook> Owner, After  It has finished in terminal Do i have to modify any of the files to get it to work ?
<owner> are you talking about installing kde outlook?
<Outlook> Yes
<owner> it will ask you if you want to replace gdm with kdm
<owner> probably good idea to chose kdm
<Outlook> ok
<Scott--> good afternoon all
<Aaden> anyone around to answer a very serious question.
<seashell11> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Aaden> heh
<Aaden> well i just delted my kubuntu parttions and i forgot to take grub out of my mbr
<Aaden> and now i cant boot into my main windows partition
<Aaden> :(
<Aaden> is there any way i can reach my mbr and take it out or do i have to reformat
<owner> aaden, use mbrfix
<Aaden> how?
<owner> you have to have a windows boot disk or cd
<Aaden> yea i have my winxp cd next to me
<owner> http://www.ambience.sk/experiments/MbrFix.exe
<owner> or you can just type fixmbr in the windows recovery console
<Aaden> i access this console from booting the cd right.?
<Aaden> owner.
<Aaden> : so i just boot to the console from disk and then type fixmbr?
<owner> yes
<owner> !fixmbr
<ubotu> owner: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<gsuveg> me dont work the acpi, sleep and so on breezy. nobody have same problem?
<Scott--> kubuntu 5.10, all updates applied, having trouble setting a static ip address, each time i try, the default gateway disappears, it will only let me use dhcp (i'm using the system settings>network settings
<Scott--> would appreciation any suggestions
<seashell11> gsuveg: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<gsuveg> seashell11: sry. ist a laptop. asus, and it was working on warty
<seashell11> gsuveg: I havn't had any problems  :-S
<gsuveg> seashell11: hmm. funny
<gsuveg> seashell11: maybe remove all acpi related ?
<owner> gsuveg you should compile your own kernel
<owner> with suspend2 support
<owner> it works much better than old suspend
<gsuveg> i dont want ;)
<gsuveg> this was the point why i dont use gentoo ;)
<Scott--> new install amd64 kubuntu 5.10, all updates applied, having trouble setting a static ip address, each time i try, the default gateway disappears, it will only let me use dhcp (i'm using the system settings>network settings) any suggestions please
<Tainted-Time> Hey
<Tainted-Time> Got windows and kubuntu running.
<Tainted-Time> How do I make 'breezy' 'dapper' again?
<Tainted-Time> auturge, You therE?
<kkathman> Tainted-Time: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper repos and do an apt-get update, then a dist-upgrade
<kkathman> but understand that Dapper is not even a beta right now..its development so isnt really ready for you to "depend" on it
<owner> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<Aaden> gah..
<Aaden> ok
<Tainted-Time> kkathman, I know.
<Aaden> when i open up the recovery menu it prompts me for an admistrative password
<Tainted-Time> kkathman, I tried, but it didn't work.
<Aaden> to get into the cmd itsself
<Tainted-Time> I mean...what are the repositories.
<kkathman> Tainted-Time: you simply take your breezy ones, and replace "breezy" with "dapper"
<danny> ji all
<danny> just install kubuntu
<Tainted-Time> I did, it gives me 404s.
<danny> need help with my resolution
<kkathman> be sure you do the "update"  before the "dist-upgrade"
<Tainted-Time> Yup, tried it...
<danny> i have a dell 1701FP 17'
<danny> my resolution should be 1280*1024 but i only get 1024*768
<danny> how do i fix this??
<danny> any advice??
<kkathman> Tainted-Time: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87262.html
<kkathman> danny:  could be the driver doesnt support your hardware at that resolution...what kind of video is it?? ATI  or  nVidia?
<btn> Does anyone here use Kile, and if so, know if it can evaluate, as does Scientific Notebook?
<danny> it's an intel card
<kkathman> btn:  try the kile home page....I think its like kile.sf.net   or sourceforge.net
<kkathman> danny you can try to reconfigure with  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can manually get that resolution
<btn> I looked there, couldn't find anything confirming it.
<danny> let me try that now
<btn> Trying to find a linux replacement for Scientific Notebook.
<kkathman> its easy to install btn... its in the repos.... sudo apt-get install kile
<kkathman> kile is a LaTeX environment for KDE
<btn> yep
<btn> im using it now, just wanted to know if it had the ability to evaluate functions also, because I couldn't find out how
<Tainted-Time> What is LaTeX?
<btn> A text processing utility.
<Tainted-Time> Oh.
<btn> Makes good academic documents
<owner> but i think its terminal only
<kkathman> owner  kile is a kde implementation of LaTeX
<owner> oh
<kkathman> I just learned about it yesterday in fact, looking for a tool to do something :)
<owner> yeah i have never heard of it before either
<btn> Its a bit hard to get used to using but it makes pretty looking math documents.
<kkathman> not exactly a "contemporary" applicaton or well used one,  owner :)
<btn> many people write there Thesis with it.
<owner> must be good
<_localhost> what can I do if I deinstalled GCC and all its depending packages .. is there a way to rescue
<owner> just reinstall gcc
<trappist> _localhost: install build-essential
<_localhost> error fetching package .. and deb and apt are all gone.. as well
<owner> sounds like you have bigger problems than gcc if apt is gone...
<Tainted-Time> How long - (generally) - does a dist-upgrade take?
<owner> it can take a long time tainted
<owner> it should have told you how many megabytes it is going to download
<_localhost> yeah big problem is right, is there a reeescue ter.bz2 of some sort or can one do a rescue install from cd?
<owner> what does sudo apt-get update
<owner> say
<_localhost> root@localhost:/tmp/deKorator-0.2-fix1# sudo apt-get update
<_localhost> sudo: cannot get working directory
<_localhost> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<owner> what did you do?
<_localhost> uninstall gcc
<_localhost> without looking at the changes screen
<owner> try running sudo aptitude
<_localhost> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<owner> i see what you did
<owner> gcc-4.0-base
<_localhost> adept is still open but it doesn't work either
<owner> apt depends on it
<_localhost> yeah
<owner> maybe someone else can help as well
<noll> After updating my windows ipod, it doesnt mount in linux. Doesnt react in any way when I connect it. Help!
<_localhost> hope so :)
<owner> locahost, if you downloaded it from the ubuntu repos
<owner> through a webpage
<owner> you could reinstall gcc-4.0-base and apt
<_localhost> ok what do I need to download
<_localhost> and will that work without deb?
<owner> dpkg should still be there
<_localhost> yeah dpkg ist there
<owner> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<owner> see if you can get gcc-4.0-base and apt
<owner> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/
<owner> apt is on that page
<_localhost> am on it
<larsivi> hey honkzilla
<kameron> how do i uninstall the kubuntu-desktop? 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' only removes one file that's less than a megabyte.
<robotgeek> kameron: try using debfoster
<kameron> oh cool, neat tool. thanks.
<Tainted-Time> How do I use Bash Aliases?
<Tainted-Time> Nevermind.
<robotgeek> Tainted-Time: you add them to your ~/.bashrc ,
<Tainted-Time> robotgeek, Just found it on Ubuntuforums.org. :P
<Tainted-Time> Can you suggest some useful ones?
<robotgeek> alias rm='rm -i' :)
<btn> Where do I look to turn off the bouncing icons around the cursor?
<owner> launch feedback
<owner> btn
<owner> in kde options somewhere
<owner> that has to be the most annoying feature ever thought of
<robotgeek> hmm, no
<btn> yea, i shut all extra features off i thought, but it still keeps coming up!
<owner> it slows down loading games in particular
<btn> I saw it and almost ditched the whole distro, heh
<btn> I came from openbsd with ratpoison as wm.
<owner> ratpoison lol
<owner> that very minimalistic
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,does someone knoews a tool with wich i can edit iso cd images?
<paines> hi
<btn> owner: yea, i used it for a long time too, i just needed something nice for my laptop @ school.
<btn> this setup and that are polar opposites.
<paines> i have an issue with X under dapper. I would like to start a second X server which will display xine on my TV. this worked well on hoary/breezy, which now doesn't work cause the user cannot open write to virtual console 8. any idea how to fix this ?
<owner> paines is it a different user name on console 8
<paines> owner: what do you mean ?
<owner> have you logged in with a different user name
<paines> no
<seashell11> just noticed that about the different X servers, I am running breezy and am wondering how I can log in with different X servers at the same time, and can they all be logged in with the same username? is it easy to switch back and forth between the two?
<feistel> hello
<_localhost> owner .. thanks a lot
<feistel> I am trying to do a netinstall for kubuntu, is that posible?
<seashell11> or, rather I mean if with one monitor can I login with both gnome and kde, and easily switch between them
<feistel> any help?
<seashell11> feistel: do you already have an install cd for ubuntu or kubuntu? if you do you could do a server install (its the same with ubuntu or kubuntu) and then install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop, whatever you wnat
<seashell11> s/wnat/want
<feistel> sorry im new to all this
<feistel> my laptop cd rom break up and I need to install ir
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> install is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<bimberi> feistel: there are some advanced install methods described there ^^^^
<feistel> thanks to all
<feistel> a will try to see this page and see what to do
<bimberi> yw :)
<bimberi> good luck
<feistel> where is that !install?
<orion_fr_24> #kubuntu-fr
<bimberi> feistel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<feistel> bimberi: after I do the netinstall of ubuntu, how can i get kubuntu instaled?
<bimberi> !kubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said kubuntu was Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bimberi> feistel: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<feistel> thanks again
<bimberi> feistel: if you don't want gnome at all you might be able to do a "server" install to get a minimal system and then install kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> feistel: yw :)
<Aapzak> any kopete / jabber users here?
<gsuveg> Aapzak: many imho
<Aapzak> I have contactlist issues, you too?
<gsuveg> Aapzak: ask, what's your problem
<gsuveg> me works perfect
<feistel> how do i do a server install?
<gsuveg> feistel: what like server ?
<Aapzak> I have a jabber and icq user under one meta contact, when I reconnect, I see the jabber account as offline while I know he is online
<Aapzak> very very anoying
<bimberi> feistel: you can do it from the CD ('server' at the boot prompt), unfortunately i don't know how via a net install
<Aapzak> I love Kopete but I have so many problems with it. PSI works much better but looks/feels ugly
<gsuveg> Aapzak: i havent problem with kopete
<Aapzak> good for you :)  keep it that way, Kopete is really nice
<feistel> bimberi: thanks again, but my cd is broken
<feistel> that is why i need to do another type of instalation
<bimberi> feistel: yeah i know :/
<Aapzak> lemme check #kde
<feistel> bimberu
<feistel> thanks again
<bimberi> feistel: yw - hopefully something there helps, (k)ubuntu is worth the effort :)
<admrl> could anyone tell me the easiest way to print from the command line
<admrl> i remember reading something withpipes like
<admrl> cat text | /dev/lp0 or something
<kkathman> change the pipe to a >
<admrl> ahhhhh
<admrl> thanks
<kkathman> though I never do that :)
<admrl> lol
<kkathman> I just copy into a text and print :)
<kkathman> I believe that works on most systems, maybe not all
<malte> does anyone know what might be wrong if i can't switch virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 etc?
<derek_> sorry about that
<derek_> i get permission denighd
<derek_> denied
<derek_> **
<derek_> even as sudo
<malte> x.org 6.8.2-77, newly installed kubuntu
<malte> i even put Option "DontVTSwitch" "false" in my xorg.conf
<LiteHedded> what's the path to the dvd in my drive?
<LiteHedded> it's mounted somewhere
<malte> LiteHedded: /media/ somewhere perhaps?
<malte> check the mount command
<feistel> bimberi: still there, need help?
<LiteHedded> k lemme check
<Tarus> I have phpmyadmin installed and I need to remove it but when I do I get an error db_get: command not found???
<Tarus> can someone help please *(lol)
<Tarus> any guesses?
<robotgeek> Tarus: apt-get remove phpmyadmin
#kubuntu 2006-02-05
<btn> I'm confused on why my KDE 3.4.3 isn't updating to the latest when I apt-update, apt-upgrade. I uncommented the probler lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list. Am I missing something?
<btn> *proper
<kkathman> btn:  you mean to 3.5 ?
<btn> ya
<kkathman> btn:  http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/sintro.html
<kkathman> OOPS NOT THAT! HEHE
<btn> ah
<kkathman> btn:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<kkathman> that one
<kkathman> hehe
<btn> i see, thx
<kkathman> you have to use a diff repo
<eieiyo> i am trying to compile a program and it needs kernel-sources. but when i do apt-cache search kernel-sources... i dont see anything?? any ideas?
<robotgeek> eieiyo, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eieiyo> so that will install kernel-sources and kernel-headers?
<eieiyo> for the version of the kernel i have
<robotgeek> eieiyo: you probably don't need kernel-sources
<E-Train> I just hooked up an external hard drive and when i play mp3's off of it they will sometimes pause then start back up?
<E-Train> anyone else run into this
<laga> !dma
<laga> ubotu: tell E-Train about dma
<E-Train> ??
<E-Train> you guys rock so hard
<zeballin_kub> Just installed Kubuntu. Looked great. All other partitions had device icons on desktop. I did a full upgrade with Adapt... now all device incons are gone. Did fstab get hosed?
<eieiyo> robotgeek: i see... i am trying to install asterisk and it says i need kernel-sources. so i dont know?
<eieiyo> well, it says Linux 2.4 kernel sources or kernel 2.6 header files
<robotgeek> eieiyo: you are on 2.6 , so all you need is the headers
<eieiyo> great. so that one line you told me will make it work right then
<robotgeek> yeah
<eieiyo> robotgeek: thanks so much for the help. :)
<eieiyo> by the way. kubuntu is awesome. my favorite distro so far
<eieiyo> if i type uname -r at the terminal will it give me the kernel i am using?
<robotgeek> yes
<eieiyo> k. thanks
<Mr_DataWolf> hi a question.  Since moving to kubuntu when we mount our servers nfs share it takes a LONG time (2 minutes maybe) to mount it. It's a Suse server. Anyone else ran into this problem?
<mcsteels> can some1 please paste thir repos for me?? I have just deleted mine without backing them up
<btn> sure
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<btn> wont let me pm - -
<bimberi> btn: you need to be (registered and) identified.  mcsteels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<zeballin_kub> Just installed Kubuntu. Looked great. All other partitions had device icons on desktop. I did a full upgrade with Adapt... now all device incons are gone.
<djmaster> Bsoir all
<slow-motion> n8
<korkow> hey, im having problems with CVS cedega
<korkow> it fails when it tries to make
<Hobbsee> korkow: paste the error?
<Hobbsee> and the stuff before it, in the pastebin?
<wolf_> HEY!
<wolf_> Got it up and running.
<wolf_> This is Tainted-Time.
<korkow> http://pastebin.com/531359
<korkow> Hobbsee, thats the link to pastebin
<wolf_> Now, is yakuake in the suppositories? I tried 'aptI yakuake'
<wolf_> It didnt come up
<Hobbsee> eep
<Hobbsee> !info yakuake
<korkow> what?
<wolf_> aptI is an alias I have for 'sudo apt-get install
<ubotu> yakuake: (an alternative KDE console resembling those found in Quake), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<Hobbsee> wolf_: it's there, enable universe
<korkow> Hobbsee, whats up with it?
<Hobbsee> korkow: got no idea how to fix that - looks like a problem with the makefile
<korkow> hmm... is it my compys fault?
<hub> hi
<korkow> hi
<hub> I just wanted to congratulate the Kubuntu team.
<wolf_> Awesome! <333
<hub> for the first time, I'm not willing to switch back to my previous desktop after starting KDE
<hub> and that is a performance
<dell500> how do i delete an icon theme once installed?
<wolf_> hub: Have you tried YaKuake?
<dell500> the Remove Theme button doesn't highlight...
<hub> wolf_: tried what?
<wolf_> yakuake
<wolf_> Its a dropdown terminal.
<hub> what is that?
<hub> no
<wolf_> Its always there, and it comes up when you press f12
<wolf_> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: (an alternative KDE console resembling those found in Quake), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<wolf_> I love it.
<hub> and believe it or not, KDE 3.5 feels faster on thise machin than Gnome :-/
<wolf_> Is there a way to get KDE 4.0?
<hub> wolf_: it is a killer that thing
<hub> I'll have to repackage it to put at work :-/
<wolf_> hub: What do you mean?
<hub> wolf_: I love it
<wolf_> You love what? yakuake?
<hub> yep
<wolf_> yeah
<wolf_> I got addicted to it.
<wolf_> but I also use irssi
<wolf_> Type 'irssi' into a konsole...or yakuake
<wolf_> its an irc client
<wolf_> but more linuxy and texy.
<wolf_> no gui
<zeballin_kub> Can anyone help me?  Just installed Kubuntu. Looked great. All other partitions had device icons on desktop. I did a full upgrade with Adapt... now all device incons are gone.
<dell500> is there a folder for icon themes for kde??
<wolf_> Hobbsee: How do I get KDE 3.5.1?
<hub> wolf_: Dapper :-)
<Tainted> I know that but...
<Tainted> On Breezy
<Tainted> Oh this is wolf.
<hub> wolf_: I installed Dapper after Dapper screwed up my system beyond repair
<Tainted> I tried, but it doesn't pick up my CD drive...which means no install.
<mr-russ> there are packages on the Kubuntu site for 3.5 on Breezy.
<Tainted> 3.5.0 or 3.5.1?
<Hobbsee> Tainted: not sure that you can get 3.5.1 on breezy
<Tainted> Hobbsee: Really?
<Hobbsee> i'll go have a look - my informatoin is old
<Hobbsee> trouble when i only come back from holidays, then have to work
<dell500> ...
<Hobbsee> dell500: yeah, think so, locate icons
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<zeballin_kub> I give up. If a upgrade can hose a distro, it's obviously not very stable.
<zeballin_kub> Last try: Can anyone help me?  Just installed Kubuntu. Looked great. All other partitions had device icons on desktop. I did a full upgrade with Adapt... now all device incons are gone.
<Hobbsee> Tainted: there are 3.5.1 repos
<Tainted> Okay.
<Tainted> Thanks!
<Hobbsee> Tainted: follow http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php but instead of the repo saying 35, add a 1 on the end, making it say 351
<zeballin_kub> Of all the people here no one knows how to get the device icons back afer an upgrade?
<mr-russ> zeballin_kub: what Kubuntu version, any addons, using only main, or universe?
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: version 5.1. I had universe in the repos.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: no addons that I know of.
<mr-russ> K, so kde3.4
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: correct.
<mr-russ> Was this a recent update/change?
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: I was looking for 3.5, but never found it so decided to just to the upgrade adapt wanted. upgrade was done about 30 minutes ago.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: I installed about an hour ago.
<mr-russ> hmm.  and what does it look like when you are missing device icons?
<zeballin_kub> They were on the deskop. I restared computer, and they are not there. However I can go to Konq and click the in /media and they will mount and dispaly in kong. Just not on desktop where they should be.
<mr-russ> So icons are not displaying on the desktop and not automounting correctly?
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: do not display on desktop. They will automount from inside kong.
<mr-russ> and they are then not displayed on the desktop after they are mounted?
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: I checked the desktop config program and made sure they were all checked.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: they do not display on desktop no matter what I do.
<mr-russ> If you installed 1 hour ago, and updated 30 minutes ago, you've gone through kernel upgrade, if not two.
<zeballin_kub> (I've been using kde for 5 years and have never seen something like this.)
<mr-russ> I've seen much worse.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: yes there was a kernel upgrade because my boot screen shows old and new.
<mr-russ> I could be a kernel problem, but I don't know.
<dell500> just wondering, but why can't i uninstall the current icon theme? i installed it, but it won't let me remove it...
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: I doubt it is a kernel thing.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: kernel wouldn't now beans about desktop icons.
<zeballin_kub> It's a kde thing. fstab looks good however.
<mr-russ> I think you will have to investigate further then, I don't have other brilliant ideas.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: ok, thanks. I put a note on the kub forum. maybe someone will know.
<Tainted> How do I share a folder with a computer on the network?
<Tainted> It used Windows
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: stuff like this makes want want to just junk linux and buy a Mac.
<Tainted> uses**
<mr-russ> zeballin_kub: yes, and the mac does the same thing, as does win32, you just need to use each enough!
<mr-russ> only way to get CD's out of a mac sometimes is to reboot.
<zeballin_kub> mr-russ: well thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<Tainted> Anyone?
<Hobbsee> !+samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Hobbsee> Tainted: ^
<mr-russ> Tainted: open konq, right click folder, clikc share doesn't work for you?
<Tainted> mr-russ: All the options are grayed out
<mr-russ> and the message at the top says "You don't have samba or NFS installed"
* mr-russ thinks that requires action.
<mr-russ> like installing samba.
<dell500> how do you get the KDE Control Center?
<dell500> or is 3.5 diff or something.
<Hobbsee> dell500: it's called system settings
<dell500> alrighty
<dell500> just makin' sure
<Hobbsee> otherwise, alt+f2, kcontrol
<Hobbsee> both work
<dell500> oo i like that more
<dell500> gives a lot more information and stuff
<phoenixX> does anyone know how to check the version of gcc and glibc being used?
* Hobbsee prefers it too
<dell500> bbl
<Hobbsee> phoenixX: programname -v
<phoenixX> Hobbsee, but I type gcc -v  and it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> gcc -v works here - not the second one
<robotgeek> phoenixX: cat /proc/version
<phoenixX> ah there we go
<phoenixX> I have gcc version, but what about glibc?
<robotgeek> phoenixX: dpkg -l glibc ?
<Tainted> Is there a simpler way?
<crimsun> dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<crimsun> you can substitute the string "libc6" with any binary package name
<flipjarg> What do i have to do to see Window's users on my Wireless Network?
<mr-russ> flipjarg: can't you just click on network  shares in konq?
<flipjarg> Nothing shows up, i just get an error message.
<flipjarg> wait samba shares or network shares?
<mr-russ> any chance of sharing that error message?
<mr-russ> if you want to access windows, you need samba shares.
<flipjarg> Unable to find any workgroups in your local network.
<Tainted> mr-russ: Is there any easy way to set all that up?
<flipjarg> sorry had to get it
<flipjarg> yeah
<mr-russ> Tainted: apt-get install samba
<Tainted> when i try to do it konq all the options in share are grayed out.
<flipjarg> it's installed already.
<mr-russ> Tainted: and then right click again.
<flipjarg> There is configuration files... but i'll try anywah
<mr-russ> flipjarg: can you ping the windows machines?
<flipjarg> Hmmm odd. i've looked through the smb.conf file and it still installed after apt-get install samba
<flipjarg> yes i've pinged them successfully.
<flipjarg> error installing samba
<mr-russ> I don't know off hand then, as it "just works" for me.
<mr-russ> error installing samba, that's bad.
<flipjarg> i had kcontrol open. Maybe that was screwing it up. Now i'll try.
<flipjarg> It says this...
<flipjarg> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<LiteHedded> i need background images for the kde panel
<LiteHedded> where can I find them?
<mr-russ> flipjarg: got adept or anything open?
<flipjarg> no just cloesed everything.
<flipjarg> except for this.
<Tainted> hey
<Tainted> mr-russ: I shared it and stuf.
<Tainted> But it doesnt show up on Windows?
<LiteHedded> anybody?
<mr-russ> Tainted: but can you connect to it.
<Tainted>     username = george
<Tainted>     password = secret
<Tainted> An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/wolf/Desktop/Shit/Pictures2'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<Tainted> How do I fix that?
<mr-russ> home is not NFS mounted is it?
<robotgeek> flipjarg: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Tainted> Nope..
<mr-russ> Tainted: ls -l /usr/bin/fileshareset
<phoenixX> robotgeek, it says it can't find anything eith glibc
<phoenixX> *with
<picoss> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/531447
<Tainted> An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/wolf/Desktop/Shit/Pictures2'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<Tainted> Got the same thing.
<picoss> sorry mistyping
<flipjarg> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<flipjarg>       Output information may be incomplete.
<flipjarg> robotgeek: ^ is the output
<mr-russ> Tainted: what was the output of the ls?
<Tainted> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 10997 2005-10-05 08:40 /usr/bin/fileshareset
<mr-russ> flipjarg: try as sudo
<mr-russ> Tainted: it has the stickybit set.
<flipjarg> Yeah, just saw i wasn't root.
<flipjarg> Here is my lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<flipjarg> ....
<Tainted> mr-russ: What does the mean?
<flipjarg> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE  SIZE    NODE NAME
<flipjarg> dpkg-prec 9812 root    4rW  REG    3,1 67252 7474365 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<mr-russ> r = read, w = write, x = execute, s = setuid/sticky
<Tainted> ah ok
<robotgeek> flipjarg: dpkg-prec is using that process :)
<mr-russ> flipjarg: there is a dpkg process running with that file open.
<mr-russ> user, group, everybody.
<flipjarg> hmmm maybe one that's hanging
<mr-russ> Tainted: I don't think I have the time to help further at the moment.
<flipjarg> if i killed dpkg-prec would anything screw up?
<flipjarg> any system stuff screw up.
<robotgeek> flipjarg: nope
<flipjarg> k
<LeeJunFan> whoa, the tabs are on top, it's freaking me out man!
<flipjarg> Thanks robotgeek and mr-russ i'm able to see workgroups and view files on shared folders now!
<flipjarg> :-)
<E-Train> is it ok to use dmau on a usb 2.0 external hard drive that is media/sda1
<E-Train> ?
<E-Train> or can you only do it on something that is on hdc like in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA example
<E-Train> does anyone have any advice on that?
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: dma cannot be set on scsi devices which is how your external usb and firewire drives will be treated. You don't need it for those types of devs.
<E-Train> ubotu recomended that i do it because my mp3 playback will sometimes pause then start back up
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, E-Train
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: for how long?
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: and what player?
<E-Train> about 15 seconds
<E-Train> xmms
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: wow, that's crap. What if you test the speed of your external hd with hdparm? id 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda1' will test the speed of the internal HD partition 1.
<E-Train> its not located in dev/hda1
<E-Train> it is media/sda1
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: that was just an example, you probably want to use /dev/sda1
<LeeJunFan> right.
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: /media/sda1 is just a directory where linux mounts/attaches your filesystem, the actual raw device access would be through /dev/sda1
<E-Train> 2 MB in  6.73 seconds = 304.17 kB/sec
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: that's why, that's horrible.
<robotgeek> E-Train: do you have usb 2.0  ?
<LeeJunFan> my internal is 40MB/s, my external is 25MB/s
<robotgeek> it is still slow for usb 1.1, it's supposed to do more
<E-Train> yea its a new card that i just dropped in
<E-Train> i think that it isnt set up right
<robotgeek> 8.66 MB/sec for me, i don't think i have dma enabled. lol
<brodel> is VNC the best remote control solution for ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> robotgeek: yeah, but an external drive shouldn't be.
<LeeJunFan> another possibility is an irq conflict of some type with the usb port.
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: laptop or desktop?
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan: my dma is on, but i'm already busy with lots of activities. Maybe that's why it's slow for me. plus, slow processor
<E-Train> leejun - desktop. dosent usb solve irq conflects or do you mean with my new pci usb 2.0 card
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: mean with the new card. Try "safely remove" by right clicking the device, then open a shell and do 'sudo modprobe ehci' then plug your drive back in, and try hdparm -t on it again.
<LeeJunFan> perhaps the usb2.0 module (ehci) isn't loaded.
<E-Train> FATAL: Module ehci not found.
<E-Train> leejun - FATAL: Module ehci not found.
<Xemanth^^> its ehci_hcd
<LeeJunFan> yeah, sorry.
<Xemanth^^> :)
<Xemanth^^> did it work ?
<orion_fr_24> !apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Xemanth^^> with sudo modinfo ehci_hcd you shoulg get info more
<E-Train> xemanth^^ its not doing anything
<Xemanth^^> what aint ?
<E-Train> sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Xemanth^^> well then it loaded that module... ^^
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: now plug your drive back in and run the hdparm test again.
<Xemanth^^> yop
<LeeJunFan> E-Train: if it's still plugged in, unplug it and plug it back in.
<Xemanth^^> well im off to sleep 3.30 am here  :| and im totally fucked up, this is like 7th nn when i'm so long awake
<LeeJunFan> thing is even with usb1 you should do better than 300KB/s.
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<Xemanth^^> well yesterday i was up at 5.30
<Xemanth^^> :|
<E-Train> thanks for some help man
<Xemanth^^> nn peeps
<Xemanth^^> E-Train: no problem, happy to help :>
<Xemanth^^> E-Train: when you do modprobe *module* you get info about it with modinfo :)
<E-Train> no info poped up
<LeeJunFan> yep, modprobe loads it, modinfo will give you info.
<E-Train> 66 MB in 74.77 seconds = 903.85 kB/sec is what i got when i hdparm -t
<LeeJunFan> modinfo ehci_hcd
<LeeJunFan> better but still not good.
<Xemanth^^> well but i go to sleep now, every day waking up at 3 pm :o
<LeeJunFan> I dunno man, and sry to say I gotta go. good luck.
<E-Train> description:    10 Dec 2004 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<E-Train> k thanks
<Xemanth^^> E-Train: well you got info from that module ;)
<Xemanth^^> but npw to sleep --->
<E-Train> ubotu or dark_suic - you got any ideas?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, E-Train
<bimberi> !yourself
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<orion_fr_24> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_wd_> just installed kubuntu, had ubuntu but had problems with printers, scanners and lot more... how do i configure my windows hd's to boot up in kubuntu?
<m_tadeu> hi....i'm getting 2 errors on kernel modules...how do i remove these modules?
<robotgeek> !windows
<ubotu> hmm... windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<robotgeek> sorry, wrong factoid
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: what modules?
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: fan and thermal
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: you remove modules using "sudo rmmod modulename"
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: i think it was because i had acpi enabled at install time
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: i have no idea about all three, sorry
<m_tadeu> mmm...says that those modules don't exist
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: lsmod | less
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: i get an error on loading those modules, so i guess they wont be in lsmod
<ClayG> does anyone know a good howto on compiling a custom kernel for ubuntu? I know there is one that is basically grabbing a package from synaptic and adding a patch someone wrote. I'm looking for something that gets a little messier
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: true
<robotgeek> ClayG: look on the wiki, KernelCompile i think
<ClayG> thanks
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: is there a file that defines the modules to be loaded?
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: /etc/modules contains modules to be loaded on startup
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: not these ones :(
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: also look in the /etc/modprobe.d/
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: no luck
<robotgeek> m_tadeu: i'm sorry, i have no clue about those things :(
<robotgeek> maybe ask in #ubuntu too
<m_tadeu> robotgeek: thanx...i'll guvi it a shot
<hub> m_tadeu: most of them are probed
<jamonation> anyone know how I can install i386 on amd64 without having to resort to dpkg --force-all?
<hub> m_tadeu: but you can blacklist some
<hub> jamonation: dpkg-cross
<jamonation> ah, thanks
<Surb> Does anyone know the order of the wires for a Cat6 cable that will uses gigabit ethernet?
<Surb> Google hasn't been much help.
<m_tadeu> hub: how do i do that?
<brodel> is VNC the best remote control solution for ubuntu?
<dj_tasaka> is there a way i can make thunderbird display a new mail notification in the kde tray?
<bimberi> brodel: vnc is good,  so is ...
<bimberi> !freenx
<ubotu> [freenx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<brodel> hmm
<brodel> never heard of that before
<brodel> maybe I'll play with it a bit.
<brodel> thanks :)
<shmeebegek> I just ran the kubuntu install CD, and on the first boot it just hangs at "starting hotplug system"
<shmeebegek> any ideas?
<bimberi> brodel: yw :)
<shmeebegek> ? :-/
<eightiesk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eightiesk> !gaim2.0
<ubotu> eightiesk: Bugger all, i dunno
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<pestilence> where do i set the default web browser for mozilla-thunderbird?  for some reason links are opening in konqueror.  i already tried the one in "system settings -> user account"
<ArthurB> Hi, can I have pointers as to how to set powernowd, there is no configure example conf file shipped with the package
<gamma> anyone here on dapper manage to get kde to recognize cups?
<gamma> it's telling me cups server not found with kde-3.5.1.. localhost:631 works too
<eitan> hello all
<eitan> can I have some help with ndiswrapper?
<gamma> eitan: what's the problem?
<pestilence> gamma, if you mean "system settings -> printers", then yes that works ok
<eitan> I installed the driver for my linksys card via ndiswrapper
<gamma> pestilence: :/... i'm going to upgrade and see if that fixes anything
<gamma> pestilence: kde-3.5.1 for you?
<eitan> when i do "ndiswrapper -l" I get "lsbcmnds driver present" but no "hardware present"
<gamma> is it the right driver? 0.o
<eitan> I'm thinking maybe it can't tell i have a pcmcia plugged in?
<eitan> pretty sure it's the right driver, yeah
<pestilence> gamma, whatever kubuntu-desktop installed today
<pestilence> gamma, where do i find the version
<gamma> pestilence: well you'd need to add the testing thingy to package.args
<gamma> go to about kde
<gamma> if you don't know the version chances are you arent on 3.5.1 :P
<pestilence> gamma, according to help, 3.5.1
<gamma> eitan: did you try modprobing it?
<eitan> yeah
* Hobbsee is back
<gamma> and no dice?
<eitan> modprobing ndiswrapper you mean? yeah
<whappd> I'm having a lot of trouble with adept/apt-get/dpkg (Broken Installations) .... can anyone help me figure out how to correct this issue?
<pestilence> gamma, if by testing you mean "dapper sources", that's what i have.
<gamma> yea ndiswrapper i mean
<eitan> nope
<eitan> diceless
* gamma gives pestilence a high five
* pestilence smacks gamma with a trout
<gamma> eitan: try running dmesg |grep pcmia
<gamma> err
<gamma> dmesg |grep pcmcia
<eitan> nope...nothing grepped
<Hobbsee> whappd: pastebin all the errors?
<gamma> yea i'm guessing it's not loading the pcmcia stuff
<gamma> cuz i get [4294681.989000]  pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xd000 - 0xefff
<eitan> poo...guess I'll have to get a different card...
<gamma> eitan: i don't think its the card
<gamma> i think it's the pcmcia not being detected..
<gamma> in the kernel
<pestilence> so anybody know why mozilla-thunderbird is opening links with konqueror?
<eitan> poo
<eitan> is that software?
<gamma> eitan: what type of computer/motherboard?
<eitan> can i fix it?
<eitan> errmm...dell latitude d500...not sure bout motherboard
<gamma> yea you gotta get pcmcia support working in your kernel
<gamma> is that relatively new?
<eitan> nope
<eitan> relatively old
<brodel> hehe.. yeah the d500s aren't new
<eitan> pentium m
<whappd> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/531588
<gamma> dell has too many models/model numbers for me to remember :P
<eitan> lol, yeah
<brodel> kubuntu worked fine with a lat d810 I had at work though
<gamma> eitan: does the card work in windows? (hides)
<eitan> donno...haven't used windows on this comp ;-)
<gamma> :)
<Hobbsee> whappd: what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<gamma> eitan: i'd try searching ubuntu forums for pcmcia not working.. worse comes to worse you can compile a custom kernel
<gamma> linksys cards should be supported natively w/o ndiswrapper
<eitan> i'm not leet enuff to compile kernels, heh
<gamma> well search the forums :P
<brodel> ha.. you and me both eitan
<gamma> brb gotta reboot
<eitan> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<brodel> bah
<whappd> Hobbsee: tell you in a sec
<brodel> you just reminded me I don't have flash working :(
<whappd> Hobbsee: it went through a whole lot of successful updates, and then displayed the exact same errors
<whappd> but it hasnt returned an error status yet
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<whappd> yeah. i'm really stumped... i've spent most of the day searching the ubuntu forums and doing trial/error with apt and dpkg
<whappd> but to no avail
<eitan> well someone thank gamma for me when he or she comes back...i'm off...
<whappd> Hobbsee: it finally errored...
<whappd> circle-jerk dependencies. errors because Pkg1 depends on Pkg 2, and Pkg 2 depends on Pkg 1
<whappd> oy
<Hobbsee> ah great
<gamma> i'm going back to straight kubuntu breezy
<Hobbsee> what are you on now?  dapper?
<gamma> yea
<gamma> it's so broken it hurts
<Hobbsee> try force installing both at once
<Hobbsee> well, you *are* running a development release
<Hobbsee> what, really, did you expect?
<gamma> well development to me meant little bugs
<gamma> this is all out broken
<gamma> i can't print, ndiswrapper (wireless) doesn't work, adept dies all the time, kde crashes a lot
<gamma> printing was the last straw for me
<robotgeek> gamma: dapper will be broken. it will become more worse than it is now
<Hobbsee> try in a few months
<robotgeek> like in march
<gamma> robotgeek: wouldn't it get less broken closer to launch? ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe - that should be interesting, seeing as i no longer have breezy on here
<Hobbsee> theoretically
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you are lucky, we havent lost X yet
<gamma> Hobbsee: you're on dapper?
<robotgeek> when's that expected? :)
<nalioth_zZz> gamma: march is about the time i'd start checking it out
<Hobbsee> gamma: yep, only problems i've had are my buggy touchpad, networking trouble, and a few other bits and pieces
<nalioth_zZz> gamma: march is about the time for feature freeze, iirc
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: we did for a few days months ago - i hope we dont again!
<gamma> Hobbsee: no problems with cups there?
<Hobbsee> it says it wont start, yet it will print to both network printers
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i don't have sound, it's a regression bug, fixed in next upload
<Hobbsee> no linux OS (i've only tried (k)ubuntu) will find my parallel port printer
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ah yep - happened to me in breezy with the particular kernel
<gamma> Hobbsee: i can't add a printer in kde to test to see if it prints
<rjune> Hobbsee: is it listed in www.linuxprinting.org?
<Hobbsee> why not?  it tells you cups isnt supported?
<stupendo44> I need some help figuring out what's eating up all my ram right now. This is something that is happening at the moment, but rather than reboot to fix it, I figured I would try to get some help to determine what is causing it. I have 512MB of ram, and KDE System Guard says there's only 5 MB free.
<rjune> Hobbsee: is it listed in www.linuxprinting.org ?
<Hobbsee> rjune: yes, hp deskjet 500 - i think it is
<Hobbsee> stupendo44: try "top" in a console
<gamma> i get the message in kde printing saying can't connect to cups daemon
<rjune> stupendo44: run top, then hit 'M'
<rjune> that will sort by memory usage
<gamma> even though it's running
<whappd> Hobbsee: any ideas?
<Hobbsee> rjune: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_500
<Hobbsee> Tainted: ^
<rjune> similar to VmSizes in ksysguard
<Hobbsee> whappd: thought i replied
<stupendo44> rjune: it says 10MB free right now
<Hobbsee> whappd: [14:45]  <Hobbsee> try force installing both at once - sorry, forgot your nick
<stupendo44> I had azureus open a while ago, and I thought maybe closing that would help, but it jumped up and then went right back down to like 5MB free
<Hobbsee> stupendo44: use top, and see what's taking up all the processor power
<rjune> stupendo44: can you open a shell for me?
<stupendo44> Hobbsee: I did
<Hobbsee> likely culprit is something like firefox, or oo.o, or something
<stupendo44> Hobbsee: I don't have any of the normal memory-hungry programs open. Top shows that the top program is taking 53MB. They drop down quickly from there
<rjune> stupendo44: then run free -m for me please
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<stupendo44> 8 free
<rjune> I'm gonna guess you have a lot cached
<stupendo44> used 495
<stupendo44> swap total 1043, used 110, free 932
<rjune> what does it say under cached?
<whappd> Hobbsee:
<stupendo44> cached 375 for the mem. sorry, didn't see that
<whappd> dependency issues prevent configuration
<rjune> there ya go.
<stupendo44> and buffers 3
<stupendo44> rjune: what does that mean?
<rjune> you've got a huge cache
<stupendo44> rjune: what's the cached. I've never seen that before
<Hobbsee> whappd: hmmm
<rjune> basicly rather then free the memory, it'll keep the data in case it's needed again
<stupendo44> rjune: how do I clear it?
<rjune> you don't
<rjune> you leave it
<rjune> it's a happy thing
<stupendo44> rjune: why haven't I seen this until now. Normally closing a program frees it up
<rjune> stupendo44: my guess? you don't usually leave the machine up very long
<stupendo44> days at a time. Opening and closing many big programs like realbasic, firefox, adobe reader
<rjune> opening and closing large apps will keep the cache low
<rjune> escpially if you don't have a whole mess of ram
<stupendo44> rjune: oh
<rjune> seriously unless cache size *AND* free ram approach 0, you're good
<rjune> ok, now for my question. does ubuntu have mythtv in the repo?
<stupendo44> rjune: ok, thanks
<stupendo44> rjune: yes
<stupendo44> rjune: 0.18.1-5
<rjune> thanks. I'm downloaing the livecd to play with
<rjune> how long do ubuntu releases get updates?
<pixelbugs> network help?>> I have a usb to ethernet adapter connecting 2 machines running XP.  Network setup worked fine and files are currently transferring.  Is this possible to do with Ubuntu so I can transfer files from kubuntu folder to windows machine?
<stupendo44> pixelbugs: is this one cord running from one to another? Do you have an example of what the device is? Basically, if it's acting as a network adapter, then yes you can do it on kubuntu the same as any other network.
<stupendo44> rjune: I don't understand the question. Could you rephrase?
<pixelbugs> stupendo44, yes, the adapter lets me use a standard ethernet cable (not crossover) to plug into the usb adapter on the windows machine
<rjune> Ubuntu releases are every 6 months, how long can I expect updates before I have to isntall a new version?
<pixelbugs> stupendo44, are there any special packages i need to install?
<stupendo44> pixelbugs: there shouldn't be. I would say just try it and see what happens
<pixelbugs> if not, i suppose the rest is a matter of setting up the shared folder on linux right?
<stupendo44> pixelbugs: right
<pixelbugs> ;)
<pixelbugs> thx
<pixelbugs> will do as soon as window box is done transferring
<stupendo44> pixelbugs: which is an adventure in and of itself... :)
<rjune> you could prolly get winsftp or something similar
<rjune> and just transfer over ssh
<pixelbugs> stupendo44: sure is!
<pixelbugs> thx for the tip
<pixelbugs> ill come back if it doesn't work
<pixelbugs> thx again
<stupendo44> rjune: I'm stupid tonight. I still am not sure what you're asking. Are you asking how often there will be package updates? The package updates are irregular. They mostly contain security fixes, but also some bug fixes and new versions. The "new version" upgrade can be done just by changing the repo, so it accesses the latest packages. It's very easy to upgrade a system once a new version is released.
<unix_infidel> anyone here use kwifi manager without problems for their wireless device?
<rjune> unix_infidel: did you see the ssh -X root@localhost tip?
<unix_infidel> sethk: i'm using sethk's method.
<stupendo44> unix_infidel: I have no problems at all. oh, wait. I don't use wireless. That would explain it...
<rjune> stupendo44: you have release A, six moths later release B comes out.
<stupendo44> rjune: right
<rjune> at what point does release A stop getting paches/updates
<stupendo44> rjune: almost never, really.
<stupendo44> rjune: as long as people keep putting out packages...
<stupendo44> rjune: I'm sure ubuntu has a policy, but I think it's a few years
<rjune> so then you'll have 8 releases getting supported at a time?
<unix_infidel> stupendo44: well, many people DO use wireless and turn to ubuntu, which is why i asked.
<stupendo44> unix_infidel: yeah, I know. I was just being dumb
<unix_infidel> using iwconfig is pretty decent but i'm at abot the point where i'm going to be writing custom scripts if i dont a good gui
<rjune> unix_infidel: xhost +localhost? that'll open it up to anybody on the local machine
<bbeck> rjune: I had thought I read that dapper was going to be supported for three years.
<stupendo44> rjune: yeah, pretty much. I'm not 100% sure on the answer
<unix_infidel> rjune: yea.
<rjune> ubuntu uses sudo for all root required programs
<rjune> right?
<unix_infidel> rjune: yea...but i dont like that methodology.
<bbeck> rjune: According to wikipedia, dapper will be supported for three years on the desktop and five years as a server. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_linux)
<rjune> why not?
<rjune> bbeck: thanks.
<unix_infidel> regardless, wondering if anyone has had any luck with kwifimanager?
<unix_infidel> getting it to function properly and flawlessly.
<rjune> unix_infidel: what do you mean?
<unix_infidel> rjune: googling kwifimanager and looking to see if there are any huge problems that people are reporting...wondering if anyone her has had any experiences with it.
<rjune> unix_infidel: I mean the sudo setup
<unix_infidel> rjune: i'm just not used to how ubuntu does sudo vs su.
<unix_infidel> i prefer the other method.
<rjune> oh, ok.
<rjune> I was curious what program ubuntu uses for GUI sudo
<unix_infidel> rjune: nono, i meant for kwifimangaer.
<unix_infidel> kwifimanager*
<stupendo44> rjune: kdesu for kde I know. Not sure about gnome...
<unix_infidel> lol...well yea, that's just a gui window prompting for user password.
<stupendo44> unix_infidel: that's what he was asking, isn't it?
<unix_infidel> that's what HE was asking not I.
<unix_infidel> i'm still waiting on a pertinent answer to MY question :P
<stupendo44> unix_infidel: I was answering him. I didn't realize you had a question left unanswered.
<rjune> stupendo44: kdesu doesn't have sudo support I thought
<rjune> stupendo44: I'm wanting to know what it uses for sudo
<stupendo44> rjune: kdesu is basically sudo in a gui window. so you can run gui programs as root without going to a terminal
<stupendo44> or console, however you say it
<rjune> no, kdesu is su in a gui window.
<stupendo44> rjune: what it uses?
<rjune> sudo is different then su
<stupendo44> rjune: my understanding is that sudo is running a program as a certain user, and su is completely changing the user for anything
<rjune> su requires the password of the user you want to operate as
<stupendo44> from man: su - Change user ID or become super-user
<stupendo44> sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user
<stupendo44> so does sudo
<rjune> sudo can be configured to authenticate as the  current user(as mac os x does) or without a password at all
<stupendo44> from man: kdesu - Runs a program with elevated privileges.
<stupendo44> it does say that it's a frontend to su, though
<rjune> ayup
<stupendo44> gksu and gksudo
<stupendo44> gtk frontends for both
<stupendo44> gksu  is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.  Their pri
<stupendo44>        mary purpose is to run graphical commands that need  root  without  the
<stupendo44>        need to run an X terminal emulator and using su directly.
<stupendo44> hmm, I don't see a kde equivalent. I still don
<stupendo44> I still don't understand how it would function differently. I need a password to run kdesu
<stupendo44> but with ubuntu, it's different
<rjune> you don't need a password for sudo
<stupendo44> because when I run sudo the password is the same as my password
<stupendo44> rjune: why does it ask then?
<stupendo44> rjune: I don't understand how you could not need a password. How could you have elivated priveleges without a password? That would be insecure.
<michael> amarok crashes on load for me; is uninstalling and reinstalling a likely fix?
<rjune> in theory, yes
<stupendo44> michael: can't likely hurt, but usually it won't fix it
<stupendo44> michael: crashes as soon as it loads?
<michael> yes stupendo44
<stupendo44> michael: one sec
<michael> I get the splash logo for 2 secs and then nothing... sometimes a taskbar button, nothing else... also xmms and kaffeine are not working for me, but beep media player is the only one that works
<rjune> stupendo44: limit what you can do as root. and it doesn't have to be insecure
<stupendo44> michael: work for anything, or only certain filetypes?
<michael> mp3s stupendo44
<michael> stupendo44: be right back one sec
<stupendo44> rjune: is there a file that determines the permissions sudo has?
<rjune>  /etc/sudoers
<stupendo44> mine looks like it's set to all
<stupendo44> michael: I don't know enough about getting mp3s to work to walk you through it. There's some walkthroughs on the ubuntu and kubuntu forums. They should help you. The information's there, you just have to find it. You can also try over in #amarok
<sambagirl> i just instaleld proftpd
<rjune> stupendo44: want to see an example config?
<stupendo44> rjune: sure
<sambagirl> doesnt it have a gui for useing it?
<michael> thanks stupendo... Yeah, I figure the info's there somewhere... mpg321 and beep work for mp3s and kaffeine works for ogg... xmms just creates a segmentation fault on load though!  strange for a fresh kubuntu install it seems to me... thanks though stupendo44
<stupendo44> sambagirl: no
<ba> anyone know about setting up a raid in ubuntu?
<stupendo44> michael: yeah, I have my own troubles. I think I have a different program for each filetype. vnc works with more than some others, but doesn't do microsoft format. kaffeine doesn't even load most of the time...
<unix_infidel> ba: software raid is a joke man.
<michael> stupendo44: ah well good to know i'm not alone :-P
<ba> unix_infidel> it isnt for me. i have the ability to do a hardware raid with my asus av8, my uncle wants to know how
<unix_infidel> i'd recommenda seperate controller for that.... but whatever.
<stupendo44> unix_infidel: I'm curious. what's wrong with software raid. Is it too cpu-intensive?
<ba> unix_infidel: he says he had a epox nforce 4 ultra, he  doesnt know the model
<ba> are there any how-to's anyway
<unix_infidel> stupendo44: you get much more out of hardware raid.
<stupendo44> ba: if it's on the motherboard then I think the bios configures it. It should work easily enough in ubuntu
<stupendo44> ba: mostly a guess from what I've seen though
<stupendo44> ra: here's a little article, don't know if it will help: http://www.linux-sxs.org/hardware/raid_for_idiots.html
<ClayG> is there a cli command that shows the processor speed?
<stupendo44> ra... ba ra same thing
<bimberi> ClayG: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stupendo44> cli command?
<stupendo44> what's cli?
<ba> i found your raid for idiots doc
<ba> stupendo44: ba and ra were compleatly different people
<ba> haha
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<trekkor> anybody have any idea how i forward a port with shorewall? which /etc/shorewall file refers to this?
<stupendo44> ClayG: what bimberi said
<ClayG> thanks
<bimberi> ClayG: np :)
<stupendo44> anyone here tried REALBasic for Linux?
<trekkor> stupendo44: is there any such thing?
<stupendo44> trekkor: yes
<stupendo44> trekkor: it's free
<trekkor> stupendo44: that's nice
<stupendo44> trekkor: it is. I used to use VB in windows, and RB was an easy transition. I'm always overwhelmed by any other language. I'd have to take a class or something for it. At least start
<trekkor> stupendo44: i see
<trekkor> stupendo44: i am considering trying it
<stupendo44> trekkor: it's free for noncommercial use on linux, and it will even create time-limited windows binaries. You have to pay for the professional to create unlimited windows binaries.
<rjune> stupendo44: I have
<stupendo44> rjune: I need a small bit of help with it, do you know a lot about it?
<rjune> not so much
<rjune> I'll help if I can though
<stupendo44> rjune: ok, then you probably wouldn't know about layering objects created at runtime?
<rjune> uhm, no
<_nate> does anyone know how to, in effect, shrink everything so that it appears as though it is at a higher resolution than it is?
<_nate> because I'm at 1024x768, all this monitor supports, and its drivin me crazy
<_nate> anyone know how to adjust the font dpi in kde?
<ilba7r> _nate check out the font under kde control center
<_nate> ilba7r: it jsut has a font installer...
<ilba7r> sorry _nate am not using it but i remember i used to change it from kcontrol
<_nate> hmm, thanks
<ilba7r> :)
<_nate> argh!
* _nate throws kde overboard
<dell500> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<dell500> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> well, libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<E-Train> I just installed a SUNIX USB 2.0 PCI card and when I sudo hdparm -t the usb 2.0 devices i get very slow speeds. One of them is a external hard drive and during mp3 playback it pauses for about 8 seconds after a few minutes of play. Anyone heard or seen this or have some advice
<_root> hi people
<dell500> i'm not able to get dvd playback for some reason, lidvdcss2 and libdvdread are both installed...
<E-Train> I just installed a SUNIX USB 2.0 PCI card and when I sudo hdparm -t the usb 2.0 devices i get very slow speeds. One of them is a external hard drive and during mp3 playback it pauses for about 8 seconds after a few minutes of play. Anyone heard or seen this or have some advice
<E-Train> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am searching for a program
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need to change manually the speed of the cpu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is very simple... i need only two states
<Tallia1Kubuntu> full power and NO-FAN
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you suggest me anything?
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eightiesk> !xine
<ubotu> eightiesk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ilba7r> !info xine
<ilba7r> !+info xine-386
<ubotu> Package 'xine-386' does not exist.
<boz> !wine
<ilba7r> !+info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1680 kB, Installed size: 3416 kB
<ilba7r> there it is
<boz> lol
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<linux_user400354> can kubuntu cds be order free like the ubuntu cds can?
<owner> dont think so
<boz> anyone ever get this ?? when i try to install a theme i point it to the theme.tar.gz file and it kicks back the "file format is invalid"  ?? any ideas?
<boz> i notice one of the tips is to drag the file into the install themes window.  The tar.gz file??
<mr-russ> ar eyou supposed to import tar.gz for themes?
<boz> thats what the manual said but it sure isn't working
<boz> sounds kinda odd to me too
<mr-russ> how do you get to themes in kde, I never use them.
<mr-russ> *.kcsrc
<mr-russ> that is a theme file.
<mr-russ> untar the tar.
<boz> lemme try that thanks
<eightiesk> !katapult
<ubotu> it has been said that katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<_wd_> hey all what is the proper mounting point in kubuntu using the disk and filesystems?
<pollo> hi
<mr-russ>  /media?
<_wd_> mr russ my floppy won't enable
<mr-russ> so if you open konq and click media, you don't get a floppy drive?
<_wd_> my windows hd is mounted under /media but now all the files show up under media instead of hd first
<_wd_> i'll see again
<mr-russ> what?
<_wd_> is there a media button?
<mr-russ> open konq.
<mr-russ> Storage Media <- that link
<_wd_> mr russ yes i see it but in disk filesystems it shows up as "media/floppy0 disabled
<pollo> i want to make some packages that are on sugested packages , what i need to send it to kubuntu when they are completed ?
<mr-russ> _wd_: they should, but you are not getting your floppy there when you click on it?
<ilba7r> _wd_ can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<eightiesk> !Azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<_wd_> mr russ i just hit enable it said only root can enable, guess what it worked thanks another question for u
<stupendo44> when I do 'man nslookup' a bunch of the options say "not implemented". What does this mean?
<eightiesk> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<_wd_> mr russ i'm trying to make a directory for my windows fat hd, in konsole i typed mkdir media/windows and it says no such file or directory why?
<_wd_> hey ubotu what's up been awhile i just loaded kubuntu from ubuntu, nice... i need help look at my recent message above
<ilba7r> _wd_, ubotu is a boot <a computer>
<poningru> _wd_: ubotu is a bot
<poningru> a bot
<_wd_> ohh no, was very helpful
<ilba7r> :) ok bot
<_wd_> help look at message @ 8:58
<poningru> dude we are in different timezones
<poningru> for me thats a 3:58
<poningru> in the morning
<stupendo44> me too
<_wd_> well here it's 1:01 usa pacificccc
<ilba7r> 4:03 am here
<poningru> _wd_: regarding your problem make sure you have write access to that partition
<_wd_> poningru how do i check
<_wd_> poningru sorry under disk filesystem it say writeable
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> wait where were you when you typed this?
<poningru> as in which directory where you in?
<poningru> did you cd into the windows before doing this?
<stupendo44> yeah, you probably want 'mkdir /media/windows'
<_wd_> poningru in disk and filesystem it says /media but all my files are under media, i want to make a directory under media that says windows "like what's advised in the forum" but when i go to konsole and type mkdir media/windows it says "no such file or directory"
<stupendo44> that's because it's by context
<stupendo44> if you're in the home directory, there's no "media" directory. I just tried it myself
<poningru> dude what exactly are you trying to do?
<stupendo44> the "media" directory is off the root (/). So to create a directory, you need to start at the root, which would be mkdir '/media/windows'
<_wd_> ok i'll try that
<poningru> if you have a windows partition that loads automatically there should be a directory already called /media/windows
<stupendo44> you don't need any of the quotes, that was only for clarification
<poningru> _wd_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<stupendo44> poningru: they don't normally mount automatically
<poningru> stupendo44: you serious?
<poningru> well mine does
<stupendo44> poningru: only if you installed it that way
<poningru> err did
<poningru> I dont remember an option for that
<stupendo44> poningru: added after the fact they are not automatically mounted
<poningru> _wd_: if you are trying to auto mount your windows partition then download the diskmounter
<poningru> !diskmounter
<ubotu> [diskmounter]  to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<stupendo44> _wd_: what filesystem is this partition that you are trying to mount?
<_wd_> stupend44 vfat
<poningru> _wd_: communicate mate, you still havent told us what exactly you want to do
<poningru> what the situation is etc.
<stupendo44> _wd_: can you give us a story of what's going on so we get a better idea of what you're trying to do?
<_wd_> i just want to change my dev/hdd1 "windows hd" to another directory under media because when it's just under media all the files show up on the hd under media
<stupendo44> and what's wrong with that?
<_wd_> i thought i had to go by the "instructions"
<_wd_> which says to create windows directory under media for "other/windows hd" mounting
<stupendo44> run 'cat /etc/stab' and paste in in the pastebin
<poningru> yes a very good idea
<_wd_> run cat under konsole like "cat /etc/stab"
<stupendo44> yes
<stupendo44> you got it?
<_wd_> pasting now
<stupendo44> don't paste here
<stupendo44> paste on the Kubuntu Pastebin
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<poningru> didnt know kubuntu had its own pastebin
<stupendo44> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_wd_> ok it's there
<stupendo44> looks like it's already being mounted correctly
<stupendo44> in /media/windows, which is normal
<poningru> so where?
<stupendo44> poningru: where what?
<poningru> I see it
<poningru> he didnt link it
<poningru> so...
<poningru> but found it
<stupendo44> he doesn't need to
<_wd_> stupendo44, i did it before i post
<_wd_> so everything is ok
<poningru> _wd_: so what exactly is the prob dude?
<poningru> _wd_: everything is ok
<stupendo44> _wd_: What prompted your original question? Was there a problem with something? You mentioned that the windows hard drive wasn't where you thought it was, but it looks like it's already where you want ti.
<_wd_> nothing now , well, when i went to use my files i went to media and all the files were there but i was told it should be media/windows
<stupendo44> *it
<stupendo44> ah, ok...
<stupendo44> but did you change the fstab?
<_wd_> i guess i just wanted a little more organization
<stupendo44> because that wouldn't change just by creating a directory
<stupendo44> which is understandable
<poningru> _wd_: you sure its in /media?
<poningru> cause your file says otherwise
<stupendo44> poningru: he said it was, and isn't anymore
<poningru> oh
<_wd_> at least now i know to look for the windows directory for my windows hd
<poningru> hmm weird
<stupendo44> yeah, I'm confused
<stupendo44> it doesn't seem to me like you've changed anything
<stupendo44> your fstab would remain the same unless you specifically changed it
<_wd_> i just added a directory "windows" right?
<stupendo44> which would mean that it would either mount the windows hd into /media/windows, or fail and not mount it at all. So I don't think that it was mounted directly under /media
<stupendo44> maybe, and then what did you do
<stupendo44> after you tried to create the directory, did you run "mount" or anything?
<_wd_> i used the disk and filesystems utility and changed the mount location after i created the directory "windows"
<stupendo44> oh, ok
<stupendo44> that makes sense now
<_wd_> i saw something about automount?
<stupendo44> yeah, I don't know much about that
<_wd_> ok
<poningru> _wd_: when you start up ubuntu does it not mount your window partition?
<stupendo44> poningru: it will not, because it's in the fstab
<stupendo44> *now, not not
<stupendo44> bad mistake
<_wd_> at first no, i had to use the disk and filesystem utility in kubuntu, it's really easy interface
<poningru> right true
<poningru> hmm I should switch to kde
<poningru> everything seems easier
<poningru> atleast thats what people say
<poningru> it wasnt like this about a year and a half ago
<_wd_> i had ubuntu at first but those command lines were killing me..... i'm a real newbie but i learn fast. i wanted to stay true to the "ubuntu" code of honor but i chicken out and went for the graphical interface and easy navigatiing of the kde instead of the gnome
<stupendo44> kde is so much better
<stupendo44> gnome is ugly too
<_wd_> stupendo44 r u kde?
<stupendo44> get some color, guys!
<stupendo44> yes
<_wd_> wow
<_wd_> wow
<stupendo44> kubuntu 5.10
<_wd_> same here
<_wd_> tonight
<_wd_> i had ubuntu but it wouldn't find my lexmark printer, my scanner all my hpna home network usb device man i was crying
<_wd_> then this programmer told me to try suse 10, it would configure everthing, especially since it's a brand name "novell". i did and it's nice. i loaded the kde on that. but i like ubuntu so i figured i'll try the kde for it, man i am happy. my printer isn't working still so dual boot to xp when i want to print
<_wd_> i'll just by a linux compatible printer next week
<_wd_> ooops i mean buy
<tristan_> Hello, someone here?
<mr-russ> possibly
<poningru> is this the famous tristan?
<poningru> guess not
<tristan_> No
<tristan_> I'd like to know how do I install a thme for KDE? I have downloaded one wih the extension .kth and I don't know how to install....
<poningru> just go to the theme manager
<hawking> everytime I open KDE I get "klipper crashed" message saying it crashed and sent some signal... why does that happen? is this a bug? I am usin kde 3.5?
<tristan_> Where is it loacted. I canot find it in my kde menu
<_wd_> poningru and stupendo44 hey guys check this out, look at the right side of this screen shot this isn't gkrellm, what is this program? http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=530&slide=5&title=bintoo+gnu/linux+0.1a+screenshots
<aeon17x> klipper also crashes a lot for me
<hawking> aeon17x : do you know the reason?
<aeon17x> *shrug*
<hawking> :/
<aeon17x> If you're using advanced GUI features like transparencies, the chances that kicker'll crash go up, it seems.
<stupendo44> _wd_: I'm not sure.
<tristan_> I cannot find theme manager in kde. any command line to launch it?
<poningru> tristan_: hmm
<poningru> it should be in the control panel
<poningru> iirc
<mr-russ> system settings -> appearance
<mr-russ> "Color Scheme" section
<_wd_> oh stupendo44 how long kubuntu?
<stupendo44> _wd_: 6 months
<Tm_T> _wd_: ?
<_wd_> 2 days after fighting with command lines for 45
<Tm_T> _wd_: that is SuperKaramba with systeminfo theme or something like that
<tristan_> mr-russ : where is system settings. Cannot find it too... Sorry
<stupendo44> Tm_T: I was trying to remember what that was called
<_wd_> hey thanks
<Tm_T> stupendo44: kde-look.org or kde-apps.org helps
<_wd_> u guys had printer problems if so did u purchase linux compat
<Tm_T> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11405
<Tm_T> there's one similar
<_wd_> nice
<_wd_> hey guys after u download a file for install how do u install it? i mean i dl mozilla in ubuntu and couldn't find where it was to unzip it.
<Tm_T> err, it depends
<_wd_> then i saw in the universe the old program was there but i wanted the 1.5
<Tm_T> ubotu: firefox
<_wd_> yes
<Tm_T> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Tm_T> your welcome
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Tm_T: bitte
<_wd_> thanks but after i dl how do i execute
<Tm_T> _wd_: did you read that wikipage?
<_wd_> sorry i am now
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I'm gone ->
<_wd_> good night everyone or should i say good morning, i'm off to bed. thank u all.
<tristan_> Please, someone tell me how to install my .kth theme. When I right click on it and click install it does nothing or at least it does not change the theme and I cannot find the theme manager....
<_ole> greetings. i am quite new to linux, and just installed kubuntu. now i got a simple question: whats the ebst quake2 linux client ? :] 
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> how can I add w3c validator to the Tools in konqueror?
<_ole> (oh ye, is it possible to have shortcut favorites in a toolbar of konquerer like at firefox ?) thx upfront for help :] 
<_ole> oh ye one more question. whats the diffrence between a deb and a rpm package of a tool ? :?
<squid0> deb is in the format for a Debian (-based) distribution, rpm is a similar format for others, such as red hat
<_ole> kubuntu is debian, right ?
<bimberi> debian-based yes
<auturge> Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) are derived from Debian.
<auturge> They use the same packaging infrastructure.
<bobesponja> _ole: right click on tool bar and go to tool bar and select the bookmark tool bar
<squid0> _ole: although you can use a tool called alien to convert from rpm to .deb
<_ole> thx alot
<squid0> pleasure
<bunghole> how can I order 1 free ubuntu cd for myself?
<bunghole> or sorry, LUBUNTU cd
<bunghole> doh
<bunghole> Kubuntu cd, I need 1
<auturge> Is there even a shipit for Kubuntu?
<bobesponja> does anybody know could I add w3c validator to the Tools in konqueror?
<auturge> No. There is not.
<bobesponja> auturge: not yet
<bunghole> bobesponja, I use firefox
<bimberi> only for people who can spell the name properly :P
<auturge> bunghole: the free CDs are only available for Ubuntu (at the moment)
<bunghole> that probably doesn' thelp much does it
<squid0> auturge: they're possibly planning one. apparently if they can get ubuntu live + install on one cd, they may ship kubuntu on a separate cd too
<bobesponja> auturge: there should be for shipit with the next version
<bunghole> kubuntu is good
<bunghole> there are just a few things i can' tfind and its pissing me off
<bunghole> for one, kmenupdating tool
<bunghole> i can't find it
<squid0> bunghole: ask on kde for stuff you can't find
<squid0> #kde
<bunghole> update-menus only works for debian menu
<bunghole> but its available on the regular kde menu in debian sid
<bunghole> its not a kde issue, its a kubuntu issue
<bunghole> i installed the kubuntu-dekstop package and kde meta package on ubuntu.
<bunghole> i'll ask there too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to execute emifreq, a gnome applet to control CPU in KDE?
<bunghole> watch me get the run around
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or in general a gnome applet in KDE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please answer me..
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  i'd like to know before going to bed
<auturge> GNOME applications can be run in KDE, yes. But eww.
<_ole> hmm i wanted to install the org bittorent client. the debian package had 3 files in it. where do i put thoose, and what do i do with them. i know theese are newbie questions you prolly get alot every day and sick to answer it. and i am sorry if i didnt see the manual for thios. :(
<auturge> bunghole..
<bunghole> squid0, yup, as I thought, they told me to ask in #kubuntu
<squid0> lol
<auturge> Right-click on the K-menu icon.
<bunghole> squid0,  you could try and be a bit more useful than giving me a run around there
<squid0> i could
<bunghole> auturge, im not trying to get to kmenuedit
<bunghole> im trying to get to the kmenuupdate thingy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> auturge: how?
<bunghole> two seperate entities
<auturge> ole: it is very preferable to install Ubuntu packages wherever available, rather than Debian packages
<auturge> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> auturge: that gnome APPLET is the only thing that i need
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i can't find a way to execute it or to include it in KDE kicker
<squid0> bunghole: what does that package do
<squid0> ?
<bunghole> its called kappfinder
<bunghole> and its not in my friggin kubuntu desktop
<bunghole> anywhere
<auturge> ole - the standard BitTorrent client is an official Ubuntu package, you should be able to install it using Adept or Synaptic or apt-get
<squid0> just answer my question
<bunghole> dpkg regurgitattes the same crap, it is installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bunghole: are you speaking with me?
<bunghole> squid0, you're question was answered
<bunghole> Tallia1Kubuntu, no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you got an answer for me too?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnome applets in kde...... is it possible?
<squid0> Tallia1Kubuntu: as far as i know, it's not
<bunghole> I don't think can have gnome panel applets in kicker
<squid0> look around for a kde applet that does the same thig
<bunghole> but you can run gnome-panel
<bunghole> and save session
<squid0> you may also be interested in superkaramba
<auturge> My kicker gives me a "add non-KDE application" to panel option
<auturge> Right-click the panel, add application to panel->add non-KDE application
<squid0> *application*, not applet
<auturge> bunghole, you're trying to get kappfinder?
<_ole> auturge:  thx. gonna goolge apt-get now :] 
<auturge> ole - Adept is easier
<auturge> look on your System menu.
<_ole> package manager ?
<auturge> Yes.
<auturge> The package name is simply "bittorrent"
<_ole> k thx
<auturge> bunghole: apt-get
<auturge> !info kappfinder
<ubotu> kappfinder: (non-KDE application finder for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 251 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<auturge> Non-default Ubuntu package.
<bunghole> its already installed
<auturge> ah.
<bunghole> its not in system
<bunghole> dpkg -L tells me the shortcut is in /system/
<bunghole> but its not
<_ole> cant find a bittorent package :?
<bunghole> _ole, ktorrent/qtorrent/Azuerues/
<bunghole> _ole, apt-cache search torrent
<auturge> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<auturge> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<auturge> Which version are you running, ole?
<_ole> where do i check this ?
<_ole> konsole cmd vor verison checking ?
<auturge> Hm, no, version shouldn't really matter.
<auturge> Are you saying bittorrent just doesn't show up in Adept? I see it.
<auturge> Several, in fact.
<chakie_work> personally i recomment ktorrent
<_ole> adept = ? its not in my ->system->packagemanage
<auturge> Oh, I see.
<auturge> The file /etc/lsb-release says what version of Kubuntu you're running.. is it Hoary?
<_ole> strnage packer manager also saiys i got firefoxy installed. cant find it :?
<auturge> It sounds like you're running Hoary Hedgehog and that's why you don't have Adept - it was added in Breezy.
<auturge> The old package manager should work too, but you might want to consider upgrading to Breezy.
<_ole> how do i do that ?
<auturge> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<auturge> Breezy is the current release of Ubuntu/Kubuntu. I think you're on the previous one, Hoary.
<_ole> oh and hoow do i set double click to open things instead of one click ? i get double windows all the time :] 
<auturge> I can't tell you exactly because I'm running a newer version where some things have been moved around - but check out the mouse preferences.
<auturge> Anyway, if you want the quickest easiest way to get a BitTorrent client right now, type in Konsole: sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<_ole> ok. i am working on the upgrade.
<auturge> -or- sudo apt-get install ktorrent for the KDE GUI version
<auturge> Or if you're upgrading do that later :)
<auturge> Adept and apt-get do the same thing, one with a GUI and one at the command line. But on the older version you're running, it's not Adept, it's the Synaptic Package Manager.
<auturge> You'll see that change soon since you're upgrading.
<_ole> couldnt find package
<_ole> na i try to upgrade, doenst work tho ... dont know what "sudo apt-get install bittorrent" means
<_ole> ups
<_ole> Change your repositories to look for Breezy" means
<auturge> OK - have you ever used the command line?
<_ole> ye using it now. works . thx :] 
<auturge> Are you using the apt-get version of the instructions, or the package manager version?
<_ole> apt-get works
<_ole> package manager ddnt
<auturge> I was about to say.. I recommend apt-get
<_ole> since i didint knwo how to make the changes :(
<auturge> The package manager instructions assume familiarity with Synaptic.
<auturge> Note, you should ignore step 4 in the post-upgrade part.
<_ole> ok
<_ole> why ?
<auturge> It's for Ubuntu but not Kubuntu.
<_ole> ah ye. gnome
<_ole> whats NFS ? (thx for all the help btw)
<auturge> Network File System - it's the UNIX method of sharing disks across a network.
<auturge> Rather like SMB is the Windows way to do that.
<_ole> ok. then i dont use it. (thaught it might be need for speed :P )
<_ole> btw i tried to unrar something from my backup cd. and it said: no can do sir. not authorised. ask your admin.
<_ole> what might be the problem
<panteraazul> anyone?
<auturge> Anyone!
<auturge> I don't know, ole - unrar how?
<panteraazul> do u want to unrar a file?
<panteraazul> i dont understund y
<panteraazul> u
<_ole> ark
<_ole> its a .rar file from my old windows days
<auturge> How did you try to unrar it?
<auturge> !info unrar
<auturge> ah
<auturge> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<cjreig> Hey people. Does anyone here know how to enable audio notifications in Kopete?
<_ole> sorry had to to dishes
<_ole> auturge: ark should do it, shouldnt it ?
<_ole> btw the kubuntu clock is bugged. saisa 13:30 for my timezone, but its definatly 12:30
<_ole> brb reboot
<hDp`> #Groahrg pournoufaireplaiz ?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> where is "file associations" from kcontrol in kubuntu? can't see it in that osx-copycat
<JohnFlux> DexterF: in konqueror go to settings
<JohnFlux> configure konqueror
<JohnFlux> then file associations
<DexterF> ah.. of course.. thanks
<LeeJunFan> kcontrol is still there too - just not an entry in the menu for it.
<DexterF> bad idea hiding options from users to make the system look alike something else imo.
<auturge> I'm not a fan of making systems look like other systems at all.
<auturge> If I want an interface that looks and feels like OS X.. hey look, there's a PowerBook to my left.
<_ole_> back
<_ole_> auturge:  got another question.
<_ole_> prolyl in fawq, but i am bit short in time right now
<auturge> ole - Ark is just a front end to command line tools. It won't be able to deal with a .rar unless you install unrar and rar.
<_ole_> whats the standart root pwd
<auturge> There isn't one.
<auturge> The standard is to use sudo.
<_ole_> hmm...
<auturge> root login is normally disabled on an Ubuntu system.
<_ole_> need it for kpackage
<Vampis> hm, I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu installation yesterday and I had problems with Konqeror
<Vampis> When I used it , it locked the whole computer
<auturge> It's asking for your own login password.
<_ole_> yes
<_ole_> when i said install amrked
<Vampis> Forcing me to reboot, is this a known problem, or maybe something that will dissapear if I make a clean installation with Kubuntu ?
<auturge> I'm not sure there's anyone here with a good answer for you, Vampis.
<dark_suic> Vampis, it's still happening?
<auturge> ole, I mean, I think you'll find it's asking you to enter your own password, not the root password.
<_ole_> adept works (now i have adept)
<_ole_> na it said root:
<_ole_> and mine didnit work
<_ole_> anyways. adept works
<manveru> hey guys, anyone knows why the latest version of mplayer is over half a year old?
<Vampis> dark_suic, It happend like 4 times in 15 minutes, so I got tired of It, threw it out and now i use Gnome
<manveru> no news in the meanwhile, no updates, no new files...
<auturge> !info mplayer
<auturge> *cough*
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> ubotu sleeps?
<ubotu> manveru: What?
<manveru> !info mplayer
<manveru> uhm, well...
<dark_suic> Vampis, did you had KDE last version?
<auturge> mplayer is in multiverse.
<manveru> !info mplayer-k7
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<auturge> Is that the package you've got installed?
<Vampis> dark_suic, 3.4.x , I didnt feel that the 3.5 would be stable enough :)
<auturge> mplayer-k7?
<DexterF> how can I rescan the scsi bus?
<manveru> hmm, well i've got an amd :)
<auturge> breezy?
<manveru> however, the latest version was 1.0pre7 - dates back to 2005.06.19
<auturge> mplayer-k7 was replaced by mplayer-k6
<Vampis> dark_suic, the latest one from the repositories
<auturge> Are you on breezy? hoary?
<Vampis> Breezy
<auturge> !info mplayer-k6
<ubotu> mplayer-k6: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3683 kB, Installed size: 8072 kB
<auturge> manveru?
<manveru> auturge: hmm
<auturge> Are you breezy or hoary?
<manveru> well, it's a month younger then
<manveru> breezy
<auturge> That's only four months old - far cry from a year and a half.
<auturge> Newer is in dapper.
<manveru> however, i wonder what happened to it
<manveru> there is no newer one...
<manveru> check the mplayer-page
<auturge> 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu1: all
<auturge> is in dapper.
<dark_suic> Vampis, kde 3.5.0 IS stable :P
<dark_suic> in fact i have 3.5.1 now (and it's quite stable)
<manveru> auturge: that's only the build-date - same version...
<Vampis> dark_suic, hm, maybee should try it then :)
<weedar> Anyone had success using dreamweaver or flash on kubuntu?
<dark_suic> i've knew of some people who had a similar problem
<dark_suic> kde crashing with everything (although not the complete computer)
<dark_suic> and after updating to kde 3.5 all went ok
<auturge> In other words, you're saying it's current.
<Vampis> dark_suic,  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<Vampis>   , that one should be enough in the repository ?
<auturge> Only, actually
<auturge> 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu1: all *is* newer
<auturge> The version string is saying it's from cvs as of 17 January.
<auturge> But that doesn't matter, it's dapper only.
<dark_suic> that's it, Vampis
<manveru> auturge: hmm, well - it does
<auturge> Ignore all of this nonsense, kill mplayer-k7 and install mplayer-k6.
<auturge> Sorted.
<manveru> auturge: i would have liked mplayer for windows :)
<Vampis> dark_suic, I'll try that then :)
<manveru> auturge: but still i will install the k7... - i'm only searching for a recent mplayer for win... (have to use the machine - wich has a incredible large screen and using mplayer on it would have been sweet)
<auturge> auturge, the mplayer-k7 package is obsoleted.
<Vampis> dark_suic, install kubuntu-desktop aught to be enough ?
<auturge> It has been replaced. You should delete it.
<auturge> er
<auturge> manveru
<auturge> Who am I again?
<manveru> lol
<manveru> yeah, doing that, don't worry
<manveru> didn't know that k6 is newer than k7...
<auturge> For Windows, you want vlc.
<manveru> hmm, that's an idea
<dark_suic> it should, vampis, but if you didn't uninstall kde
<dark_suic> upgrading the packages should be enough
<Vampis> I did uninstall it
<dark_suic> ok, then that's the solution :P
<Vampis> Its all downloaded now
<Vampis> :)
<dark_suic> i can't say that this will be the solution to the problem, but may be, just a few minutes lost if it doesn't work :)
<Vampis> Exactly :)
<Vampis> Worth trying
<dark_suic> :)
<Vampis> Soon finished :D
<Vampis> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Vampis> wtf
<hDp`> #Groahrg pournoufaireplaiz ?
<Vampis> dark_suic, the big test now ;)
<Vampis> *poff*
<_ole> hmm i installed firefox, but i dont see it anywhere. how do i open itz ?
<_ole> beside console firefox
<dark_suic> alt+f2
<dark_suic> firefox
<_ole> thx
<Vampis> dark_suic, Hm, not hanged yet
<Vampis> :)
<dark_suic> kool :)
<Vampis> dark_suic, Now I'm using konq* as much as possible to see what happens :)
<dark_suic> ok :)
<dark_suic> you'll tellme how it goes :
<dark_suic> :)
<Vampis> dark_suic, ofcourse :)
<Vampis> dark_suic, so far so good :P
<dark_suic> kool :D
<raphink> konq rocks
<WolfT> hey everyone
<Hobbsee> hi
<WolfT> I am (Wolf, Tainted-Time, Tainted...all the others).
<WolfT> :P
<dark_suic> lol
<dark_suic> well, Vampis it seems that worked correcly, didn't it?
<dark_suic> i've had a bad day, i'm happy actually something worked :)
<WolfT> dark_suic: How do I upgrade to 3.5.1?
<Vampis> dark_suic: So far so good :D
<Vampis> Hm, how do I get KDE to NOT save the session? I want a fresh session everytime I log in
<Hobbsee> controls are in kcontrol or system settings
<Hobbsee> Vampis: session manager
<Hobbsee> under kde components
<Hobbsee> and modify the checkbox under "on login"
<Vampis> *looking*
<Vampis> found it :)
<Vampis> Thank you :)
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<hDp`> #Groahrg pournoufaireplaiz ?
<[Vampis] > Hms, I cant find any valid icon themes
<[Vampis] > DOH
<[Vampis] > It's good if you look @ the right place :D
<melonipoika> hi all, anyone knows how to configure the tv output in kde? i plug the s-video cable, but i can't find any menu to choose tv output or anything like that...
<weedar> melonipoika, depends on what card you have, but you have to install some software
<melonipoika> thanks, i found in a forum to install i855-crt, i am doing it now
<melonipoika> i have a intel extreme graphics, it is a toshiba laptop
<weedar> not sure what to use with intel, I'm an nvidia-man myself :)
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<melonipoika> i will try if it works now
<melonipoika> bye!
<weedar> good luck! :)
<melonipoika> thanks :D
<_ole> ok i am back formore :] 
<_ole> i just shoot away. before i installed kubuntu, i once made a partition on my hdd (with part.magic) for backup data. now this 40 gig backup is still there, but i cant open it. nor do i know how/where to find it. all my music etc are there
<_ole> i didint format it on installation. i am 100% sure
<_ole> btw., i still need help unraring this file. i tried this: installing unrar-free packet. open konsole: do unrar-free quake2.rar
<_ole> but all files failed (error 407)
* kitsch is back to fight corruption, evil, hunger and slimy monsters.
* laga bribes kitsch
<kitsch> lol
<laga> :)
<auturge> Google has confirmed it is working on a desktop linux project called Goobuntu, but declined to supply further details, including what the project is for.
<WolfT> wo
<WolfT> w
<WolfT> really?
<laga> goobuntu sounds rather..umm..adult.
<WolfT> Lol
<_ole> lol
<_ole> better then uboogle
<Outlook> lol
<laga> :))
<_ole> anyone got time to answer a small question ?
<howcomes> #goobuntu
<_ole> i dl sdl-quake2-client for linux. i gto 5 "tar.bz2.tar" files and a "makefile" and a "module.mk" aynone tell me what to do with it ?
<trappist> _ole: sudo apt-get install quake2 quake2-bin quake2-data
<_ole> but thats not sdl-quake2 then, is it ?
<trappist> _ole: it supports X11, SDL and SVGAlib rendering
<trappist> and opengl
<_ole> ok
<_ole> but it says: quake2.bin is not avaibale
<trappist> _ole: my bad, it's provided by the quake2 package - so, just quake2 and quake2-data
<_ole> thx. i did that.
<_ole> now how do i start it ?
<trappist> quake2
<_ole> pushed f2. typed quake2: Could not run the specified command.
<trappist> if I run it from the command line it wants me to acknowledge a disclaimer
<trappist> maybe /usr/games isn't in your $PATH
<tristan_> hello
<_ole> there is no quake2 in usr/games/ :?
<tristan_> Is there anyway to automatically clear the history upon exiting in konqueror?
<_ole> yes. you can set that inpreferences i think
<tristan_> _ole : I did not find it in pref...
<_ole> true. cna only specify a daytime. sorry
<_ole> mozilla firefox has this setting
<_ole> but i am new here too. :)
<tristan_> _ole : yes I know I use both but I thought that konqueror would have it...
<WolfT> Well. I want goobuntu.
<_ole> ok again. please. i extracted the tar files. now i got a "makrfile" a "modul.mk" and lots of other files where most are ***.h
<_ole> how do i get the binary out of it :?
<WolfT> Which file?
<_ole> sdlquake2
<WolfT> Where did you get it from?
<_ole> r1ch.net forum link. wait a moment
<_ole> http://koti.mbnet.fi/~turol/
<_ole> got lost of ***.h and ***.c files
<_ole> :?
<WolfT> .h are Header Files.
<WolfT> .c are the programming language C files.
<_ole> alright. do i need to compile it or something ?
<WolfT> Yeah.
<WolfT> Do you know how?
<_ole> can you tell me how ?
<_ole> nope i dont.
<WolfT> I'm not the most experienced..but, I can't explain things.
<wolf> Hm..
<_ole> :(
<_ole> any idea ?
<_ole> like compile *.c :P
<Tainted> Lol, go to the folder in a Konsole.
<_ole> i am
<Tainted> type in './configure'
<_ole> bash: ./configure: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<_ole> means: file or folder not found
<Tainted> ok.
<Tainted> Hold on give me a link to the file you downloaded.
<_ole> bash: ./configure: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<_ole> ups
<_ole>  http://koti.mbnet.fi/~turol/
<_ole> sdlquake2
<Tainted> Ok, you said you extracted the contents of the bz2 right?
<_ole> yes
<_ole> to ym orginal quake2 folder
<Tainted> Type in 'make'
<_ole> ok
<_ole> getting some inda error msg
<_ole> can i pm you ?
<Tainted> I'm sorry, I have no idea what to do.
<Tainted> I'm a linux newb myself.
<_ole> ok thx
<_ole> aynone knwo what cl_ents.d is ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<dark_suic> hi
<admrl_> if i do grep sorted: blah and get sorted:  1 2 3 4 and i direct that output to $sorted
<admrl_> is there a way to take sorted:?? out of the variable
<sweet_kate> hello:  once given "sudo aptitude install wine" i get a warning message about non secure packages.. is it normal that it alerts me?
<sweet_kate> how can i write a floppy in order to be viewed also on windows?
<dark_suic> sweet_kate, it depends on the error message that wine gives
<dark_suic> and you can write a floppy the same way that in windows
<dark_suic> and it will be windows-readable given you don't format it in ext2-3 format
<howcomes> Updated my desktop/theme again :D -> http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/3815/desktop15lj.png
<Blejdfist> interesting hostname you got
<howcomes> thx
<_wd_> hey does kopete have sound
<howcomes> was actually wondering how to change that
<howcomes> i just hit enter during install
<Blejdfist> just edit /etc/hostname
<Blejdfist> and then run hostname --file /etc/hostname
<Blejdfist> the last step can be skipped if you reboot.. :P
<Blejdfist> you might want to edit the /etc/hosts also to reflect your changes
<_wd_>  hey i tried to adept / upgrade and it tells me to run as root so i log in then it says "it will open in read only to open as root" i thought i did.
<howcomes> sudo: unable to lookup x1-6-00-0a-e6-b7-13-c6 via gethostbyname()
<howcomes> can i add a entry to /etc/hosts as a user ?
<howcomes> nope
<howcomes> reboot it is
<_wd_> hey i tried to adept / upgrade and it tells me to run as root so i log in then it says "it will open in read only to open as root" i thought i did.
<howcomes> hmm, that hostname thing didnt work too well
<howcomes> i tried to make it the.something.or.other.etc.etc
<howcomes> and its only showing up howcomes@the:~$
<howcomes> thoughts/suggestions ?
<_gtakito> how do I get codec for kaffeine to play .mpg
<MetaMorfoziS> anyone can help me about bootsplash installing? on ubuntu with kde?
<_wd_> hey guys hey i tried to adept / upgrade "kubuntu" and it tells me to run as root, so i log in under root with my pass, then it says "open in read only you need to open as root" i did why again?
<howcomes> anyone know why when i edit my /etc/hostname to the.something.or.other.etc.etc it only shows up root@the:~$
<mcsteels> how come I cant apt-get install anything?? last time i had ubuntu hoary on my computer there was loads of things I could get but now with breezy there is nothing
<laga> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<josesito> can someone help me configuring a speedtouch 330 usb adsl modem? please?
<mcsteels> i have added extra repos but apt-get update doesnt like them
<_wd_> how do u add repositories in kubuntu
<arafat> ^^
<mcsteels> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_wd_> how do u add repositories in kubuntu is it possible
<_wd_> hey guys i tried to adept / upgrade "kubuntu" and it tells me to run as root, so i log in under root with my pass, then it says "open in read only you need to open as root" i did why again?
<eric_> hi
<eric_> I am new to kde and linux, I was wondering
<eric_> what irc apps do you guys use for downloading from bots
<Riddell> eric_: downloading from bots?
<eric_> yeah
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to upgrade to breezy from dvd with synaptic...
<eric_> I see some anime fansub groups got that
<nikita> !php
<ubotu> I guess lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_wd_> how do i install synaptic under kubuntu
<mars> Hi I have one question. How to delete history in Konqueror?
<mars> _wd_: use Adept
<sampan> mars: settings --> configure konq --> history sidebar ... there's a button "clear history"
<_wd_> mars go here here is what happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7820
<howcomes> http://trippmd.com/uploaded_images/google-os_large-727216.jpg
<mars> _wd_: Are you running something what is using apt database?
<_rjune> howcomes: that's pretty slick looking, what is it?
<howcomes> i think its Goobuntu :P
<_rjune> well, last I heard there wasn't a google OS, so I figured somebody did a theme for gnome or kde.
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to upgrade to breezy from dvd with synaptic... it say that i've not inserted a deb cd
<howcomes> http://plod.popoever.com/upfiles/img/050902/googleOS.jpg
<howcomes> http://img336.imageshack.us/img336/5572/googleos58sm.jpg
<_wd_> mars every since i updated i've been having problems
<howcomes> I think it might be real
<huerlisi> Hi, I just updated my kubuntu to 'dapper'
<huerlisi> well, works quite nice
<huerlisi> but the kde deamon keeps crashing
<huerlisi> hints, anybody?
* josesito is away: Away at the moment
<chx> is there an mp3 util which would dump a list of how long a directory of mp3s are (per file and total)?
<_wd_> why isn't my adept program allowing me to login as root?
<chx> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_wd_> ubotu same for kubuntu
<chx> _wd_: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same OS with a different GUI
<chx> and ubotu is a bot.
<kkathman> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hey, kkathman
<LeeJunFan> chx: you you looking for file size or count of files?
<kkathman> ssssssshhhhhh he thinks he's human
<chx> LeeJunFan: neither. length of music
<chx> mp3info -x |grep Length
<chx> I googled it out :)
<chx> now I need to write a small script to create a total. Alas, my awk-fu is weak.
<chx> however, my php-fu is very strong :) and it'll do
<LeeJunFan> chx: that's what I was thinking. I just tried mp3info and didn't get the length field though.
<LeeJunFan> ahh -x
<_wd_> how do i insert my root pass for adept, i accidentally shut down konverstation
<_wd_> ubotu can you send me that link again
<ubotu> _wd_: Huh?
<_wd_> how do i unlock the root pass
<laga> Root
<laga> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_wd_> thanks
<LeeJunFan> _wd_: konversation logs by default btw - you probably could just scroll up or click 'window' menu and open the logfile for the channel.
<trappist> chx: what about -p %s
<trappist> err %S
<huerlisi> join #linuxchicks
<_wd_> Open Konqueror and open the /etc/kde3/kdm/ folder "how?"
* josesito_away is back.
<_wd_> sorry how so i "open Konqueror and open the /etc/kde3/kdm/ folder"
<trappist> josesito: please don't do that
<trappist> chx:
<trappist> err
<chx> trappist: -p looks interesting
<trappist> chx: x=0;for i in *.mp3;do x=$(($x+$(mp3info -p %S "$i")));done;echo $x
<josesito> do what?
<chx> trappist: wow thanks!
<trappist> josesito: spew public away messages, or change your nick back and forth, much less both
<josesito> sorry...
<josesito> hey, you complain about that, but no one can help me about my problem? i've been trying to configure my modem for 3 days now, and there are still problems...
<LeeJunFan> one thing has nothing to do with the other.
<frozon> hi
<frozon> i have some problem, i just install kubuntu on my amd64 with an ati x800 pci express and xorg don't want to boot, i tried to configure xorg, but i get no device detected
<josesito> i know, but maybe that way someone answers...
<mars> Hi I am trying to install some windeco from deb but i still get /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control what to do?
<mars> I mean that it cant read /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control
<mars> Any idea?
<mars> Ehh
<mars_> Can someone help me?
<frozon> sorry mars_ i'm not used to kubuntu so dunno how to help you
<cypher___> i am having probs installing kdevelop. it tells me that kdelibs4c2 has a wrong version. my version is ...-0ubuntu2  but its searching for ...-1   ( version number is the same), any help?
<frozon> cypher__ try a ln -sf on your -0ubuntu2 to a -1
<cypher___> hmm thats an idea I havent thought of
<cypher___> the odd thing is that kdevelop runs thou adept tells me its broken
<cypher___> thx for the help so far
<cypher___> cya
<_wd_> when i try to enable root password by "sudo passwd root" at the passwd prompt it won't let me enter
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i logout from kde from commandline?
<JoeBlow> how do i turn the top kubuntu menu off, that has like file ect... without loosing a small bar with my icons on it
<_mars> Ehh so maybe now. I have problem cause when i try to install windeco fron deb it shows that it cant read /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control
<_wd_> hey guys i can't use adept for kubuntu it say to put in my root password, i do but still nothing  i sudo passwd root but at the prompt it won't allow me to enter passwd
<_wd_> hey guys i can't use adept for kubuntu it say to put in my root password, i do but still nothing  i sudo passwd root but at the prompt it won't allow me to enter passwd
<_mars> I cant dsownload deb in normal way cause ion kde look it opens kwrite all the time.
<_mars> How to download it?
<JoeBlow> how do i turn the top kubuntu menu off, that has like file ect... without loosing a small bar with my icons on it
* Arcanimus is back
<sweet_kate> can u suggest a hackers channel on whatever server?
<laga> sweet_kate: to you, what does the word 'hacker' mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i logout from kde from command line?
<trappist> /etc/init.d/kdm restart will do the trick, but if you 'logout' from the command line it'll just log you out of that terminal session
<trulux> hi
<trulux> I've been trying flight 2 cd for i386, xorg didn't get configured properly
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to set it to ksensors
<trulux> in fact, xorg.conf is empty
<MetaMorfoziS> if my machine goes too hot, it's logout
<MetaMorfoziS> (when i'm play ut2004 or etc)
<MetaMorfoziS> but without root it's not applicable
<MetaMorfoziS> halt
<MetaMorfoziS> reboot
<MetaMorfoziS> kdm stop restart etc...
<MetaMorfoziS> needs root...
<_nick01> I'm trying to play an audio cd- I get errors in kaffeine and kscd doesn't make a sound :(
<trulux> any idea on why this happened?
<_nick01> how do I get it to play the damn cd ?
<Ayiden> I am installing flash player 7. I have finished setting it up on firefox and opera... what directory do I goto to install it in konqueror? I know firefox is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<jr_> Ayiden: same as for firefix, just scan for new netscape plugins
<Ayiden> oh alright thanks
<Ayiden> where in system settings do I go to do that *(lol)
<Ayiden> How do I scan for new netscape pugins? Where do I go?
<ilba7r> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ilba7r> that is where they are normally installed
<merc> xchat doesnt seem to have an 'open new tab' option for konqueror, and the konq man page doesnt have any info on how to launch it from the command line to open a new tab...anyone know how?
<Ayiden> Do you have to scan for them for konquerer to use them? or will konquerer just use them?
<ilba7r> ayiden i do not use konq
<ilba7r> but if you put them under your .netscape/plugin folder there where it should look for it
<Ayiden> okay thanks alot
<ilba7r> am not so sure though i remember you can set it on konq
<nalioth> netscape?
<ilba7r> nalioth konq normally look for netscape plugins
<ilba7r> at least it used to when i was using it
<nalioth> ilba7r: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ilba7r> nalioth, i know how to use it thanks. but am afraid that was konq always looking for
<ilba7r> it used to make a .netscape dir though i do not have netscape in stalled
<nalioth> konq will look at "any" directory you point it at
<ilba7r> any way i do not know about the new one so will not argue there
<ilba7r> nalioth, agree was talking about where it looks for by default
<nalioth> ilba7r: if you use defaults, you get what you get
<ilba7r> nalioth, i was just trying to help someone. Am not using kde anymore my friend :). I prefer ion, fluxbox and gnome
<boz> !rpm
<ubotu> somebody said rpm was the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<laga> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<boz> !alien
<nalioth> ilba7r: i use konq for file mangling on occasion
<nalioth> boz: what are you trying to install?
<boz> slimp3 server should i just use the tar.gz file from their site?
<_brandon> what is "hotplug subsystem"?  it always fails to load on my laptop
<ilba7r> nalioth, i still prefer nautilus i love the embelm
<boz> _brandon mine always did thaT ALSO UNTIL I UNPLUGGED MY SCSI cd writer
<ilba7r> boz your pref should be .deb , source and finally rpm
<nalioth> boz: yes, use the tar.gz
<_brandon> hmmm, i don't have any scsi devices though. Is there a way to disable it so that it doesn't try to load?
<boz> ok thanks guys.  This channel has been a lifesaver!
<_brandon> yeah this channel is great.
<ilba7r> boz check checkinstll
<ilba7r> and deb-helper
<ilba7r> let me check the right name for it
<boz> the repos have a version of slimp3 but i was wondering if i would be better off sarting with the latest ver.
<boz> from the slimp3 website?
<ilba7r> boz try the one in the repos it will be the most stable. if you find it inadequate you can always opt up
<boz> great 3 questions answered at once !!! thanks again
<nalioth> boz: the slimp3 that is in the repos works fine, i'd expect (in linux, 'newer' -= better)
<nalioth> dammit
<_brandon> does anyone know if it's possible to disable the "hotplug subsystem" from loading during boot?
<laszlok> _brandon: system settings --> system services
<laszlok> _brandon: is that what you are looking for?
<pr1r> anyone got info on GOOBUNTU?
<pr1r> google + ubuntu
<ilba7r> nothing except what is in the news
<laszlok> pr1r: only what was on /.
<pr1r> slashdot?
<pr1r> really
<pr1r> didnt think that site still existed
<pr1r> bastards
<_brandon> laszlok : i've looked in the system services before and hotplug is set to no for "start at boot" any other ideas?
<laszlok> _brandon: all the init scripts are in /etc/init.d/ -- you can disable them by remove the executable permission
<_brandon> laszlok: thx i'll check that out.
<humboldt> can anybody tell me, why my pptp connection does not work any more? has anybody ever seen these messages:
<humboldt> info: [pppd] Using interface ppp0 Connect: ppp0 /dev/pts/6
<humboldt> info: [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests Connection terminated.
<humboldt> info: [pppd] Using interface ppp0 Connect: ppp0 /dev/pts/7
<humboldt> info: [pppd] Child process pptp 63.130.182.5 --nolaunchpppd (pid 11822) terminated with signal 15
<humboldt> info: [pppd] tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor
<zypo> hey.. can anyone help me
<zypo> i have 2 sound cards and the on-board needs to be disabled
<nalioth> humboldt: please don't paste in here (read the channel /topic when you enter channels)
<`Nomad> zypo: Did you turn it off in BIOS if it's an option?
<`Nomad> I need help with my glx extension in xorg.conf.  I have nvidia for the card, and I have glx-enables, but it doesn't seem to eb there, I can't run blender
<eightiesk> cherry
<eightiesk> oops
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> !ntsf
<ubotu> Not a clue, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !nstf
<ubotu> eightiesk: Do they come in packets of five?
<eightiesk> !ntsf
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<eightiesk> ya that one
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> :-(
<ilba7r> :)
<eightiesk> \i can't get my figers working.
<decoye> hallo
<decoye> ist momentan jemand anwesend?
<decoye> or anybody speaking english
<decoye> at least
<dark_suic> english maybe :P
<decoye> nice
<_brandon> Is there a way to build a deb package w/ a .tgz file?
<ilba7r> dh-make
<decoye> my problem is about instaling the current airsnort  0.2.7e version on the kde ubuntu...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _brandon about checkinstall
<nalioth> ilba7r: dh-make is a bit advanced for most users, checkinstall is advised for them
<decoye> i get the error message "c compiler cannot create executeables"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell decoye about compile
<decoye> haha
<ilba7r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources _brandon
<decoye> nice one
<decoye> i did this ....
<_brandon> thanks
<dark_suic> decoye, did you try to download it from the repositories?
<dark_suic> and not compile?
<ilba7r> nalioth, just giving them choices and they choose :)
<dark_suic> i have airsnort in the repos
<decoye> i used apt-get and the packet wont compile automatically
<dark_suic> ???
<nalioth> ilba7r: yes, but dh-make requires a lot more knowledge, while checkinstall is just used in place of 'make install'
<dark_suic> they ARE compiled, they shouldn't need to compile, (i think, don't have much idea)
<decoye> it just throws it into my home directory
<nalioth> decoye: what are you trying to do?
<decoye> so what should i do to it...
<decoye> maybe i try to launch airsnort...?!
<hawking> everytime I open KDE I get this --> Klipper has crashed and sent 6(SIGABIRT) signal... how can i fix this?
<hawking> SIGABRT is that
* ilba7r ok take care nalioth thats all the time i can contribute for today :)
<DxOffEagle> hawking: rm ~/.kde/share/apps/klipper/history.lst
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> has anyone tried mezzo on ubuntu ?
<hawking> DxOffEagle : thx
<bogdan> hello guys
<DxOffEagle> 'welcome
<_mars> Hi I want to configure some windeco but this is what i get during make http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/532602 wjhat to do?
<_mars> ?
<humboldt> anybody any idea why I get this when I try using pptp? *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080596f0 ***
<mars_> I hate sources :/
<fit4lfe> having alot of problems with apps
<fit4lfe> freezing
<fit4lfe> were can I found out whats the problem
<humboldt> I want to apt-get remove ppp package but apt wants to remove a million other packages as well. how can I make it just remove the packages I want, ignoring the dependencies?
<fit4lfe> like my vmware won't run anymore
<fit4lfe> amarok won't even open ?
<fit4lfe> like keeps loading
<fit4lfe> like its in  loop or something
<_mars_> Does windecos for KDE3.2 works with 3.5?
<chx> I have a question re. Azureus. I enabled UDP port 6881 in Guarddog, even tried to disable the firewall, yet Azureus tells me "There appears to be a problem with Distributed Database's UDP mapping (NAT). I am connected directly not via a NAT.
<Mars^> Hi
<Mars^> I have Problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/532602
<orion> picoss: saluuuut
<Mars^> I cant install no windeco from sources
<Mars^> Ehh
<Mars^> I see
<Mars^> No I dont know where can i look for help
<Mars^> NIce
<_brandon> i'm getting a make command not found error when trying to use checkinstall
<sampan> _brandon  perhaps a silly question, but did you install the "build-essential" package?
<nalioth> sampan: use apt-get or synaptic
<sampan> nalioth  i've installed it a long time ago -- was wondering if _brandon has or not since he's getting a "make command not found error" when using checkinstall
<sampan> memory is kinda iffy sometimes, but iirc "make" is part of the build-essential package ...?
<nalioth> sampan: most likely he has not
<_brandon> sampan: i'm not sure. i used sudo apt-get install checkinstall to install
<sampan> _brandon, you'll need to install it then: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_brandon> ok, thank you
<sampan> sure, np
<sampan> nalioth  kinda what i suspected :)
<_brandon> ok great, i've gotten much further now thanks to the help of this channel. Now i'm getting error Install: cannot start: no such file or directory. Any ideas?
<_brandon> It says install error 1
<Mars^> Ehh
<Mars^> I even cant compile decorator
<picoss> hello all
<picoss> i would like to install APACHE+MYSQL+PHP on KUBUNTU BREEZY, what is the best way to do that ?
<sampan> !lamp
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sampan> picoss  see the link ubotu just posted ^^^
<picoss> sampan: thx
<sampan> sure
<fujisan> hi
<picoss> sampan: would it be possible to install php5 rather than php4
<Tm_T> picoss: use apt magic
<picoss> Tm_T: What is that ?
<Tm_T> humm
<orion_fr_24> Tm_T: apt magic wtf is that ?
<sampan> picoss i don't really know much about lamp ... i just pointed you to the wiki since i know it's a common question.  others will have to help you on the specifics
<snikker> i've got a problem with apt-cdrom ident... dvd not detected...
<orion_fr_24> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tm_T> orion_fr_24: picoss:
<Tm_T> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Tm_T> apt magic = you can almost everything with apt
<Tm_T> +do
<orion_fr_24> I know apt but whaaaaat is apt magic ?
* sampan tries making a cup of coffee with apt
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
* Tm_T just did install all necessary packages to compile konversation
<snikker> don't work again :(
<sampan> sudo apt-get install coffee-beans && sudo apt-get install coffee-grinder && sudo apt-get install coffee-machine && sudo grind beans && sudo add water && sudo percolate coffee
<snikker> ???
<Tm_T> aye
<trappist> what's up with all the public away messages
<Tm_T> sampan: smells good indeed ;)
<Tm_T> trappist: just ignorance
<trappist> I guess
<Tm_T> trappist: and getting points, 10 is kickban
<sampan> tm_t, it's the juice of life ... i'm not even human until i've had a cup ... or three
* trappist unsheaths his +5 Cluebat of Enlightenment
<Tm_T> sampan: I'm not human
<sampan> O/o
* Tm_T needs coffee
* sampan donates some koffee too tm_t
<Captainbraille> Hi, anyone have a minute for a question?
<sampan> to*
<Tm_T> sampan: not that it makes me human but it keep my animal steady ;)
<Tm_T> Captainbraille: never
<Tm_T> !help
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> !helme
<ubotu> Tm_T: Huh?
<Tm_T> aergh!
<Tm_T> botabuse++
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tm_T> bhew, finally
<Captainbraille> Thanks Tm_T =P, okay, on www.kubuntu.org/faq.php  .. under How do I play MP3's .. it says "killall artsd" to restart the sound server, then to restart Amarok and Kaffeine, right?
<Tm_T> hum, maybe
<Tm_T> what about it
<Captainbraille> well I just type killall artsd in a konsole right?
<Tm_T> yes
<Captainbraille> What do you use for mp3s?
<Tm_T> amaroK
<Tm_T> with Gstreamer 0.10 engine
<Tm_T> I don't have arts running at all
<Captainbraille> Yeah, the 0.1
<luka74> Tm_T: how do you configure amarok to use gstreamer 0.10
<Tm_T> luka74: I compile myself
<luka74> amarok depends on gstreamer 0.8
<Tm_T> and I have both gstreamers, working
<Tm_T> that reminds me, svn up!
<Kejk_PL> Hi, I found that latest libxine1 (1.0-1ubuntu3.6) from Hoary secury updates breaks Amarok and Kaffeine - they crash sudenly after start
<Tm_T> Kejk_PL: hoary?
<Tm_T> Kejk_PL: have you tried gstreamer in both?
<muzzle> gtk+is for GUI programming. What about gtk? The same?
<orion_fr_24> !pureftpd
<ubotu> orion_fr_24: Huh?
<Kejk_PL> Tm_T: no, because they crash :)
<orion_fr_24> !pureftp
<ubotu> orion_fr_24: No idea
<Kejk_PL> I downgraded to version 1.0-1ubuntu3.3 and it works
<orion_fr_24> does anybody got an howto install pureftp on breezy ?
<Kejk_PL> Tm_T: I think that letest package is simply broken :(
<Tm_T> orion_fr_24: "sudo apt-get install pureftp" ?
<orion_fr_24> Tm_T: already try but cant find anything
<Tm_T> orion_fr_24: if not, use google to find package, if not, compile from sources
<Kejk_PL> In changelog.Debian.gz mainteiner wrote, that is is rebuilded version - none secury updates, so I downgrated one version back
<orion_fr_24> maybe I m just missing the correct server within sources file
<yellowdart> orion_fr_24: apt-cache search pure-ftp
* Tm_T needs huge sticker saying "use apt-cache search!"
<Tm_T> noirequus: you little!
<hawking>  I have firefox 1.5 and everytime I run it I get two windows open near it with the title Mozilla Quality Feedback Agent and I can't close those windows... anyone knows why this happens?
<owner> its crashing hawking
<owner> thats what Mozilla Quality Feedback Agent is
<owner> it sends crash reports back
<yellowdart> orion_fr_24: did you find it?
<hawking> owner : but firefox just works ok
<hawking> owner : how can i make it stop giving reportS?
<owner> you can disable feedback agent
<hawking> owner : how?
<orion_fr_24> yellowdart: well actually it s not apt-get install pureftpd but pure-ftpd
<owner> it doesnt send reports unless you actually tell it to
<owner> when the window comes up it will ask you if you want to use feedback agent or turn it off
<yellowdart> orion_fr_24: yeah, i know.. i was just pointing out 'apt-cache' for searching packages
<yellowdart> :)
<Paradosso> is there a tool to recover freshly deleted files?
<_wd_> i just that i have firefox installed in kubuntu, i don't see it in menu, how do i get it to run
<visik7> Paradosso: depend on the FS
<Paradosso> visik7, fat
<owner> paradosso look up undelete programs for fat
<owner> most are for windows
<owner> i dont know of any for linux
<trappist> recovering deleted files in linux pretty much means restore from backup
<phin> anyway to fix this alsalink crash in konq when i goto a site with sound?
<Zappa> is there a way to disable KDE's auto start feature (how it automatically restarts things you left open when you last logged out/restarted)
<Zappa> I want to set up a list of stuff I really want to start up when i log in
<DxOffEagle> Zappa: look for "session manager" (or session management) settings in kcontrol (not sure  the simpler settings UA has that)
<sampan> system settings -- user account -- session manager
<phin> ya this alsalink crash sucks :(
<mat7h3w> hello, i'm a new user of kubuntu, the system i am installing it on has an amd 64 processor, is there a version of cedega that works on the 64 bit version of kubuntu? could anyone tell me?
<phin> opps
<phin> alsasink
<mat7h3w> anyone?
<egolost> is there a gui alternative for dselect?
<sorush20> egolost: don't know is there one?
<phin> synaptic is pretty solid
<egolost> ahh.. thats what i was looking for.. hehe.. never used it myself... a friend was talking about not like using the shell for updateing things...
<ClayG> is there any sort of command or tool that will show other nodes on your lan?
<tvo> ClayG: nodes? as in other PCs? try nmap on the commandline, read the docs, look for ping scan
<Zappa> DxOffEagle: thanks
<pointwood> kde 3.5.1 packages are now available for kubuntu :)
<visik7> there is a bug in avahi-demon package it use dbus-1-utils but it's not in the dependancies and on of the install script fails
<`Nomad> pointwood:  From 3.5, that is a regular update?
<pointwood> I just updated
<pointwood> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<`Nomad> is it a dist-upgrade?
<`Nomad> thanks
<pointwood> I tried a plain upgrade first and some packages was being kept back
<pointwood> so I've done a dist-upgrade now
<pointwood> I guess I should reboot and see whether it works :)
<pointwood> brb
<Ayiden> I need to know where to go to get information on how to setup my own domain name and dsn server etc... I pretty much know how to set everything up accept obtaining a domain name for my server.. that is really confusing to me at the moment
<`Nomad> Ayiden: you want to buy a domainname?
<`Nomad> upgrade seems to be goign well for me so far..
<`Nomad> does anyone know if quicktime plays with wine?  I,d liek to use those lynda.com videos
<Ayiden> brb
<ltdangle> i guess i cant connect to servers that are window's based
<ltdangle> ?
<gamma> can someone tell me if sounds is all borked for this media file? http://69.46.24.198/~gkko/media/438/wackytubemen.wmv
<`Nomad> pointwood: How did the reboot go?
<pointwood> `Nomad: quite well it seems :)
<pointwood> no errors so far at least
<pointwood> gamma: seems to play fine in mplayer here
<gamma> pointwood: mind trying with xine/kaffiene?
<gamma> that's where i'm getting the issue :/
<pointwood> I don't have xine installed
<`Nomad> kewl.. I did a regular update but you were right, a few packages were held back, so doing a dist now and will reboot afterwards
<`Nomad> Where can I read what the improvements are?
<pointwood> gamma: I do find multimedia on linux to be problematic though :(
<pointwood> `Nomad: it's on the dot
<pointwood> there's a link the changelog there
<gamma> something is hard locking my system.. im guessing it's the borked videos
<Nukeador> hi all
<pointwood> gamma: :(
<Nukeador> its me or since i installed kubuntu-deskop on my ubuntu auto-updates disappeared?
<_localhost> hi
<_localhost> is there a good page for irssi scripts / support (except the official one)?
<_localhost> and maybe themes
<robotgeek> _localhost: no, that is the best place
<_localhost> hmm, so.. what's the best irc client then
<Nukeador> i like xchat
<robotgeek> irssi :)
<_localhost> hehe, but .. it's kinda tough to chat with.. I mean .. without a real good newbie guide :P
<robotgeek> agreed
<Nukeador> any idea about my prob?
<Nukeador> auto-updates works 4 u?
<_localhost> hmm, robotgeek how much scripting work did you do?
<robotgeek> zilch
<robotgeek> i hate perl
<_localhost> hehehe
* gerardcb_away is back.
<_localhost> I just wonder how I could get started.. like the thing.. I want to be "noticed" "alarmed" "informed" if someone queries me.. ..with standard config I neither see whether someone wrote in the channels :P
<Ayiden> I am trying to learn as much much as I can about setting up my own server. But I am confused about How dns and domain names work. Do you have to buy a domain name? If not how can you set one up to point to your own servers IP? Basically my question is where can I find information on setting up dns and domain names?
<robotgeek> _localhost: /help hilight , /help beep
<_localhost> thx
<hatake_kakashi> anyone having troubles getting into failsafe mode? I'm currently running Breezy (5.10) with KDE3.5 installed
<_localhost> Ayiden: www.no-ip.com www.dyndns.org
<_localhost> robotgeek: which theme are you using?
<Ayiden> _localhost: thanks
<Nirvana> I've been trying to compile flock for a while now, and always receive an error when it comes to building Mozilla. I have checked the mozilla build pre-req page, but it wasn't clear. I did what I could though. I downloaded their libIDL, and aliened it, I made sure I had all that gcc, pkgconfig, fontconfig, etc, and I get an error because (of what I believe is) the gtk files. Now, I am on Kubuntu, so I have to downloa
<bobesponja> does anyone know when will 3.5.1 be in unstalbe?
<Nirvana> I've tried this so far: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtk1.2-dev, sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-browser, and sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<`Nomad> Arghh!!   Updating to kde 3.5.1 left me with a screen half white, half black on reboot
<Nukeador> any idea how to unistall all gnome-deskop packages and keep the kde ones?
<Nirvana> None of them eased the error. I only thought of using the apt-get build-dep  because I figured if I was building from source, it might be smart to get the build dependancies...
<`Nomad> Nuke: Look into sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<`Nomad> not sure
<Nukeador> uhm
<Nirvana> error I receive: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/532048
<_localhost> how does it come that irssi won't save anything... do I have to save manually?
<Nukeador> my problem is that i have docens of programs that i dont use
<`Nomad> Would anyone have an idea as to what happened to my box upgrading to 3.5.1?  I never saw this before, it gets to a screen that half black, half white
<`Nomad> an ddies there
<`Nomad> kde killed my box :(
<hatake_kakashi> _localhost: save what manually?
<_localhost> like.. networks.. servers.. settings
<_localhost> he forgot like everything
<hatake_kakashi> _localhost: check your permissions and all to write to the irssi directory
<_localhost> okay
<hatake_kakashi> s/irssi/.irssi
<hatake_kakashi> fyi its a hidden folder, you may need to check it via konsole or one of those vty consoles
<_localhost>  ah. right - now I understand why I wasn't able to copy the theme :P
<_localhost> sorry.. my first day linux alone :P
<hatake_kakashi> _localhost: heh :) now you know where to go :)
<callie> hey kkathman
<hatake_kakashi> anyone been to failsafe mode whilst on kde3.5?
<_localhost> chmod 666 /usr/share/irssi good one? :D
<callie> once hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> _localhost: I wouldn't do that imo.. chown -Rv `whoami`:`whoami` .irssi
<hatake_kakashi> callie: and does it work for you? just a question of curiousity
<callie> well im not sure how its supposed to work, i think i just had a concole
<callie> *console
<hatake_kakashi> callie: yeah that's what basically you end up with on kubuntu.. hmm for some reason I can't even get to that part.. I get xorg error with that console emulator or something
<callie> well in that case hatake_kakashi yes, it worked ;)
<hatake_kakashi> callie: and you had clean install of breezy? or is it upgraded from hoary?
<callie> clean
<hatake_kakashi> bah.. that maybe the reason why
<callie> perhaps
<callie> i've heard the upgrade has caused a few problems
<hatake_kakashi> yeah :/ I may have to get the latest cd and reinstall *sigh*
<Nukeador> where can i find the auto-update utility in KDE?
<callie> Nukeador, adept
<Nukeador> ok
<Nukeador> thanks
<Nukeador> it runs auto?
<callie> pretty much
<callie> what kind of update you doing?
<Nukeador> no update actually
<Nukeador> i just want to know if autoupdate exists on kubuntu
<callie> ah ok, cool
<Nukeador> cause since i install kde i have no update notifies
<Nukeador> is it normal?
<`Nomad> Looks like the 351 update screwed up my video settings.. What,s teh best way to fix it, I just found my 5.10 dvd, I'll boot from it and wipe out the xorg.conf file on teh HD?
<callie> Nukeador, as far as i know KDE doesnt notify you of updates, at least not out of the box, but im sure there's a way to get it to
<Nukeador> oh
<slow-motion> n8
<`Nomad> !repair
<ubotu> `Nomad: I give up, what is it?
<`Nomad> !rescue
<ubotu> rescue is, like, totally, Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<hatake_kakashi> callie: it would probably be nicer if the upgrade did somehow fix it.. its not that I cannot use the console vtys but the arrow keys such as up, left, down, and right does not work on console vty, I get other bits and pieces of error coming off.. maybe its something to do with keyboard mapping?
<`Nomad> While in rescue mode, can I run xconfig and save that xorg.conf?
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: possibly
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: are you able to stop X from loading? like immediately switch to one of the console vty before it even loads up X?
<`Nomad> Oh I didn't try that..
<`Nomad> with ALT-Fx you mean?
<hatake_kakashi> or Ctrl+Alt+Fx
#kubuntu 2007-01-29
<sFEARs> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sFEARs>   Major opcode:  145
<sFEARs>   Minor opcode:  3
<sFEARs>   Resource id:  0x0
<sFEARs> Failed to open device
<sFEARs> that's what my konsole window says after i run ksysguard
<nagyv> sFEARs: do you have any browsers?
<sFEARs> but i do have a system load window that popped up
<james_xxx> sFEARs you could get banned posting to the channel like that... no offence intended
<Sanne> nagyv: that would be helpful, can you guide sFEARs through this?
<sFEARs> yeah
<sFEARs> firefox & konquorer both work
<nagyv> Sanne: I will do it, but after I will have to leave
<Sanne> nagyv: ok, maybe I can continue where you leave off when you must leave. sFEARs, can you work with nagyv a bit?
<sFEARs> no more pasting.. heard
<surgy> anyone know how long builidng k3b usualy takes?
<jmichaelx> surgy: why are you building k3b?
<nagyv> sFEARs: create a file, with this content: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3256/
<Sanne> sFEARs: next time please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes.
<surgy> jmichaelx: to get mp3 support
<SammyF> surgy: why don't you just install the packages?
<surgy> jmichaelx: following these instructions http://www.pastebin.ca/331503
<surgy> sammyF: i couldnt find the packages
<jmichaelx> surgy: you don't need to build it to do that... you just need to have all of your repos enabled and install the proper package
<nagyv> !mp3 | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sFEARs> what exactally is that
<sFEARs> the paste thing
<surgy> jmichaelx: i have all my repos enable and still couldnt find it
<jmichaelx> surgy: you probably have not added the right repo....   i am not sure which one it is
<SammyF> ubotu: argl .. you beat me on speed :P
<Sanne> sFEARs: please work with nagyv for now
<nagyv> sFEARs: this is a website where we can share texts/scripts that are big for an IRC
<surgy> jmichaelx: i need to learn how to build from source anyways plus its going without a hitch
<nagyv> sFEARs: please cope the file I have sent to you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3256/
<sFEARs> IC
<sFEARs> yup.. i gots
<jmichaelx> surgy: that is fine if you are wanting to do that, but for future reference, there are some repos that you need to add to make life a little easier
<SammyF> please ... anybody ... I'm REALLY desperate here :(
<nagyv> alright, now set it executable
<nagyv> sFEARs: ^^^
<surgy> jmichaelx: how long can i expect to wait? days?
<jmichaelx> i don't know which ones you need , though :-(\
<sFEARs> so i gues i just add my info to the bottom of the script there & it will post?
<jmichaelx> surgy: i would hope not, but it could take a while
<nagyv> sFEARs: nop, you have to save that script, and run it on your computer
<vontux> could someone check out this link and tell me what the "skip" and "count" options mean, here is the link: http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-21106.html
<surgy> jmichaelx: i have the univers and multiverse plus a few restricted plus a few others
<sFEARs> haha.. ohh yeah
<vontux> thx in advance
<sFEARs> isn't that technically unsafe
<mardi> hi all, when I try to download a .skz (superkaramba file) konqueror tries to open it with Kate and I've set everything I can find to make it not, but it still does... any help?
<sFEARs> i shouldn't just go running scripts from anywhere huh?
<nagyv> sFEARs: it will create a file which will list all the packages that you already have. I have a similar file about a final Edgy install, and I will take the difference of the two.
<nagyv> sFEARs: you are right, but you have to trust me now :)
<sFEARs> cool
<jmichaelx> surgy: there are others... you may need the commercial repo from canonical.... i wish i could tell you which one to add
<nagyv> sFEARs: I can explain you all the 9 lines of the script if you want it
<sFEARs> not yet
<sFEARs> mabey later
<surgy> jmichaelx: i didnt even know canonicle had a comericial repo for the public
<jmichaelx> yeah
<nagyv> sFEARs: even better, don't copy anything, just run this command
<nagyv> sFEARs: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > ~/packages.txt
<jmichaelx> i am not in kubuntu right now , or i would look at my sources.list and tell you what its address is
<sFEARs> save as text?
<SammyF> anybody have any idea about KIOExec errors and what to do about them?
<sFEARs> paste into run command box?
<nagyv> no, at the console
<nagyv> sFEARs: ^^^
<sFEARs> haha..
<sFEARs> aight
<nuxil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<vontux> nevermind me last question, I just realized I can figure my problem out myself
<SammyF> !KIOExec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KIOExec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* SammyF did already .. otherwise he wouldn't be here :P
<nagyv> SammyF: try #kde
<SammyF> nagyv: okay .. thanks :)
<nagyv> sFEARs: ready?
<sFEARs> i typed the column command.. nothing happend.. hold on
<sFEARs> i opned the konsole window
<nagyv> sFEARs: thats  cool :)
<sFEARs> alright
<nagyv> sFEARs: do you have Kate?
<sFEARs> now as far as saving that file
<sFEARs> do i save the html.. save the script as a text file?
<sFEARs> couldn't paste into terminal
<millers> hey guys i em the neew can any tell me where i can get web sites four kubuntu instals and cool stuff?
<millers> hey guys i em the neew can any tell me where i can get web sites four kubuntu instals and cool stuff?
<nagyv> sFEARs: you don't have to save the file, actually you have already run its important line. Now you just created a list of your packages under ~/packages.txt
<sFEARs> ohh
<nagyv> sFEARs: do you have Kate?
<millers> :(
<sFEARs> here packages packages packages
<sFEARs> not sure about kate
<nagyv> sFEARs: try it!
<sFEARs> ohhhh.. haha
<sFEARs> sudo kate?
<nagyv> sFEARs: jsut kate
<nuxil> when are they planning to make a 64 bit version of flash? "adobe that is any one know ?
<millers> hey guys i em the neew can any tell me where i can get web sites four kubuntu instals and cool stuff?
<millers> hey guys i em the neew can any tell me where i can get web sites four kubuntu instals and cool stuff?
<nagyv> jsut/just
<sFEARs> command not found
<nagyv> millers: kubuntu.org
<millers> thx
<nagyv> sFEARs: then run the command more ~/packages.txt
<LjL> don't spam millers, thanks
<millers> LjL: sry i em the new
<sFEARs> and i do have a packages.txt file.. but it is empty
<nagyv> sFEARs: did you run this command? COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > ~/packages.txt
<sFEARs> yeah
<sFEARs> is that minus L or i
<nagyv> sFEARs: copy-paste :) L
<sFEARs> it won't paste into konsole
<nagyv> sFEARs: SHIFT+INSERT will
<sFEARs> damn your tricky
<sFEARs> alright
<Sanne> sFEARs: middle mouse button pastes also
<sFEARs> done
<sFEARs> laptop... no mouse
<nagyv> sFEARs: then run the command more ~/packages.txt
* Sanne ducks
<sFEARs> alright.. i got stuffs
<millers> for kubuntu have any normal RPG game ????
<sFEARs> ii acpi
<sFEARs> rc adept=common
<sFEARs> all kinds of stuff
<nagyv> sFEARs: sudo apt-get install kate
<nagyv> sFEARs: install kate
<sFEARs> gonna take a while to scroll thru packages
<LjL> Ubotu, tell millers about games | millers, see the private message from Ubotu
<sFEARs> is there a page end button
<sFEARs> just close out & open new konsole?
<SammyF> hello again
<Sanne> sFEARs: 'q' gets you back to konsole
<sFEARs> nice
<sFEARs> missing destination file after kate
<sFEARs> missing destination file operand after 'kate'
<sFEARs> wooooops
<sFEARs> my bad
<sFEARs> hold on
<SammyF> just in case someone comes up with the same question 'KIOExec error : malformed URL" : just open up konqueror aas inet browser, and make sure Kongueror settings -> file asssiotations inode/directory. You need to make sure that inode/directory has Konquerer listed first.
<SammyF> bbye
<sFEARs> alright.. kate installed
<sFEARs> i got some baddevice errors in konsole & then a sessions chooser popped up
<CVirus> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nagyv> sFEARs: back again (the cable unplugged)
<sFEARs> no worries
<nagyv> sFEARs: do you have kate already installed?
<sFEARs> yup
<nagyv> cool, fire it up, and open the packages.txt file
<sFEARs> when i run it i get a couple BadDevice errors in konsole & then "Session Chooser" window pops up
<nagyv> sFEARs: hmm, are you able to copy text from the console?
<sFEARs> yup
<nagyv> then run COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > ~/packages.txt once more (we have installed kate, and probably also some other useful packages)
<nagyv> sFEARs: ^^^
<sFEARs> yeah?
<sFEARs> paste into channel?
<nagyv> sFEARs: then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it there
<nagyv> sFEARs: and send the link here
<surgy> ok so i couldnt get it to build ......
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3260/
<sFEARs> got ya
<surgy> well its buillt but i couldnt get it to install
<nagyv> sFEARs: thx, but I would like to see the packages.txt file, not this :)
<sFEARs> ohhhh....
<sFEARs> hold on
<nagyv> sFEARs: no problem, I wasn't clear enough
<sFEARs> did a search for packages.txt & when i click on it "Session Chooser - Kate" window pops up
<nagyv> run the command "more ~/packages.txt"
<jmichaelx> does anyone here what the proper way is to get a broadcom wireless adapter working well in edgy? it worked fine in dapper after extracting firmware with fwcutte, and it is working using the same method in edgy, but it disconnects after a while. any suggestions would be appreciated
<sFEARs> right right
<jmichaelx> fwcutter*
<sFEARs> that's a lot of stuff
<nagyv> sFEARs: those are the already installed packages
<sFEARs> you sure you want all of them?
<nagyv> sFEARs: yes (I would like even more! :) )
<sFEARs> they won't all fit in a copy
<nagyv> then do several, just please send them at once to paste.ubuntu
<millers> games
<nagyv> !games | millers
<ubotu> millers: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Sanne> nagyv: can you also paste your packages list for edgy for me? I'd like to have it in case I need to take over, or to help somebody else if needed.
<blueyed> Hi anosa :)
<anosa> hi
<larson9999> i don't get all this 'pretty' stuff.  is the old desktop we've been using ugly?
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3261/
<sFEARs> seriously.. that's like 26 different pastes
<sFEARs> i'd rather just format & reinstall
<nagyv> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3263/ , but remember that I have Hungarian localization installed!
<manchicken> Mmm... hungarian...
<Sanne> nagyv: thanks, and also for the warning ;)
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3264/
<surgy> whats the kterm command to remove a package ?
<Sanne> sFEARs, nagyv: may I suggest... if kate doesn't work, maxbe kwrite or gedit is available for sFEARs as an editor?
<jmichaelx> 'apt-get remove packagename'
<Chousuke> surgy: they're not "kterm commands". just command line utilities. anyway "aptitude remove"
<Chousuke> or apt-get
<nagyv> Sanne: we already installed kate
<Chousuke> aptitude is preferred.
<Sanne> nagyv: then why this painful copy-pasting from konsole? ;)
<nagyv> Sanne: because it does not start :(
<Sanne> nagyv: that's why I suggest using gedit or kwrite.
<anosa> i m new in kubuntu, how to automatically display computer , home icon?
<anosa> on desktop
<anosa> in ubuntu we use gconf, what do we use in kubuntu?
<Bxnp> the home icon
<Bxnp> you mean for the filebrowser
<anosa> yeah, computer, home
<anosa> like in native kde
<Bxnp> just put an icon on the desktop for konqueror
<nagyv> Sanne: there is a problem. The console was not wide enough and there are plenty of linebreaks in sFEARs' paste, so diff can't help much. But what I could conclude is that sFEARs has cc 70 packages, while I had cc 890
<mena> Hi...any one had experience with Amsn
<Sanne> nagyv, sFEARs: I would just try again to 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', this should pull the remaining packages
<RawSewage> how do you configure the Recent Documents panel to show more than 9
<mena> juano__
<nagyv> Sanne: sorry, but I am really tired now, you have the link for both lists, please work on it with sFEARs (or just let him to do a reinstall). Good night guys!
<mena> juano__< are you here
<Sanne> nagyv: ok, sleep well :)
<Sanne> sFEARs: we will simulate an install command, so I can see the output: please paste the output of the following command to the pastebin: 'sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop'
<slyfox> Anyone here uses skype ?
<slyfox> I have a problem, whenever I get a message from soneone in skype, my CPU jumps to full power and I have to wate like 10 seconds for it to unfreeze. I have laptop with Dynamic CPU - intel centrino mobile which works mostly on 800Mhz and jusmp higher when is needed to up to 2.0Ghz..
<RawSewage> sounds like a sound conflict
<mena> Why seince i install firefox my azureus shautdown automaticly.....thats starange what to do
<Legolas_Faol> where should I copy the flash lib. for konqueror?
<terika> how do i chat on yahoo?
<mena> through kopete
<Sanne> sFEARs: still with me?
<Sanne> hmmm
<RawSewage> how do you configure the Recent Documents panel to show more than 9
<terika> from how do I connenct though?
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: any reason you have to install flash manually?
<slyfox> RawSewage: sound problem? That happens when I get a message, not a call.
<Legolas_Faol> it doesn't affect using apt-get or adept
<mena> terika, open kopete from internet>>kopete them make new profile
<RawSewage> slyfox, Oh, maybe switch the sound thing to ALSA in Skype or whatever
<mena> then*
<jmichaelx> does anyone here know what the proper way is to get a broadcom wireless adapter working well in edgy? it worked fine in dapper after extracting firmware with fwcutter, and it is working using the same method in edgy, but it disconnects after a while. any suggestions would be appreciated
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: Flash 9?
<slyfox> RawSewage: it is already set to alsa, I doubt it is a soudn issue, as it has nothign to do with sound as it is only a message, not a call.
<crazy_penguin> night to all
<Legolas_Faol> Jucato: yes, I don't know why
<RawSewage> slyfox, ok. idk then
<Legolas_Faol> it writes "installed" but doesn't work
<Jucato> !flash9 | Legolas_Faol
<ubotu> Legolas_Faol: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: you installed Flash 9 from the repositories? (dapper-backports or edgy-backports)?
<Legolas_Faol> edgy
<Legolas_Faol> in the end i've copied the libs in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Legolas_Faol> but there isn't konqueror
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: when you installed Flash 9 (through edgy-backports), did you go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins and click on Scan for new plugins?
<goodseed> ?
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: I'm presuming you enabled edgy-backports and installed/upgraded to Flash 9
<malik> how do i get a list of servers in Konversation like they have pre-added in mIRC?
<Legolas_Faol> Jucato:  uhmmmm
<Jucato> malik: there are none, unfortunately
<malik> how do i get a list of servers in Konversation like they have pre-added in mIRC.......i mean different dalnet and effnet servers?
<Jucato> you have to add them
<malik> if there arnt any then how do i add them?...........do i have to it manaully?........if yes then whats the point of Konversation................i am ruined then
<brett__> anyone familiar with rar files?
<malik> is there any other IRC client for kubuntu which comes with that?
<Jucato> what's the point of konversation? an IRC client. you add them in File -> Server List -> New
<malik> brett__: u have to install unrar package to open em
<brett__> malik: i did
<brett__> malik: i am having trouble figuring out which args to use
<Sanne> malik: if you don't mind using gtk apps, you could try installing xchat (not xchat-gnome!), it comes with a server list.
<brett__> malik: i have a rar file that has a password on it.... i just want to unzip it-
<LjL> Jucato: well, he as a point, without a handy list of servers, one may as well use telnet :)
<Jucato> brett__: if you installed unrar, you can use Ark to extract/open them
<malik> Jucato: what is gtk?
<Jucato> LjL: a point that I have nothing against, but nothing I can do either
<malik> gnome based application?
<Jucato> malik: other way around. GTK is the toolkit on which GNOME is based
<brett__> Jucato: it is having trouble opening it because there is a password... i don't know how to feed it the pass
<Jucato> ah... hm...
<malik> aaaah where did u get this file from?
<brett__> malik: i made it on a windows machien with winrar
<malik> brett__: if u got it from torrentspy.com then they come with paswd otherwise u can kiss it goodbye
<brett__> malik: i have the password
<malik> Hmmmm
<brett__> malik: it just doesnt ask me for it
<malik> and it doesnt open it either?
<brett__> it gives me an error after trying
<vursitis> hello everyone
<malik> sorry donno then
<Jucato> brett__: try "unrar x filename.rar" in Konsole
<brett__> Jucato: you are the man... thanks
<distro-tester> i installed skype for windows whit wine but dosen't work u know how to remove it?
<dawn> can anyone think of 10 things as to why one should use Ubuntu and *NOT* Windoze Vista?
<cac_> yeah
<cac_> security
<cac_> stability
<herk> 1. you don't need to spend two grand on a new computer.
<cac_> more software
<dawn> haha herk
<vursitis> everything is free
<cac_> 4. free of viruses
<cac_> 5. GNU
<vursitis> you can run the OS on older machines faster than windoze can run on most newer machines
<Sanne> dawn: funny, I just today read this: http://apcmag.com/5049/10_reasons_not_to_get_vista
<cac_> 6. Linux reads windows packets, windows does not
<dawn> I read that as well, I was just thinking of something to come up with a counter to using ubuntu vs Vista
<cac_> 7. programs run faster
<Sanne> dawn: ah, heh, ok :)
<cac_> 8. easy configuration of hardware
<vursitis> what configuration?
<dawn> lol
<vursitis> plug it in, and most of the time it works
<dawn> auto-config
<distro-tester> do u know how to remove skype for windows i installed whit wine has it dosen't work?
<cac_> 9. installation cd includes all hardware drives
<dawn> I just got my Dell 720 printer to function
<dawn> *drivers
<cac_> 10. it is spyware protected
<dawn> spyware, can be wrapped w/ security
<cac_> spies go easiliy into windows holes
<dawn> aye
<herk> I read that "10 Reasons" thing in Maximum PC magazine a month ago . .
<manchicken> mmm... GNU...
<frojnd> there was this command for installing flash for firefox
<frojnd> do't give me !flash..
<frojnd> :)
<dawn> lol
<dawn> automatix2 will do that for you
<cac_> Gnu is not unix, it is linux, linux is freedom
<RawSewage> is KDE 4 going to be in Feisty
<manchicken> cac_: GNU is not linux.
<cac_> GNU IS NOT UNIX
<manchicken> cac_: And linux are not GNU.
<cac_> it's linux
<manchicken> cac_: No, it's not.
<cac_> be careful when reading
<RawSewage> and GNOME is not pronounced NOME.  It's pronounced GUH-NOME
<vursitis> some could argue that it should be called GNU/Linux
<manchicken> cac_: GNU is a project which has developed several programs that are useful on a variety of operating systems.
<cac_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU
<manchicken> cac_: Linux is the kernel.  GNU is the compiler, linker, cp, mv, ls, man, info, etc.
<manchicken> cac_: And GNU works with more than just a linux kernel.
<Jucato> GNU is a separate project from Linux (kernel)
<dawn> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Jucato> (manchicken is one of those that will argue that :P )
<manchicken> cac_: GNU is even trying to work up their own kernel (HURD).
<cac_> http://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
<Sanne> dawn: one of my main reasons: GNU/Linux is not primarily motivated by maximazing revenue.
<cac_> ?Free software? is a matter of liberty, not price. To understand the concept, you should think of ?free? as in ?free speech?, not as in ?free beer?.
<manchicken> cac_: Yup.
<RawSewage> Free software means freedom for software developers to sleep on any street they choose
<qRohde> hi. I got a problem, I got a friend on a newly installed kubuntu, he Installed Synaptic, and in an attempt to move it's placement in the k-menu he deleted it.
<dawn> lol
<dawn> why synaptic?
<manchicken> RawSewage: Wow.  That was a little ignorant.
<RawSewage> lol
<qRohde> we've craeted a new menu-item, but Synaptic naturally needs root access, how do we make it start with that
<dawn> synaptic and adept are one in the same, well almost
<qRohde> dawn, because the default in kubuntu is unstable as hell
<graft> help! my fonts look like garbage... i have that little 'red/orange' shadow problem
<dawn> unstable?
<qRohde> dawn, no offence ment, but it just crashes to much
<Jucato> it's not *that* unstable
<dawn> dont crash for me
<dawn> after 15+ installations
<Sanne> qRohde: I'm using the command 'kdesu synaptic' in the menu and on my panel launcher button.
<graft> argh... so painful to look at
<Sanne> qRohde: oh, and in the menu you need to check "Run as different user'
<qRohde> dawn, I've tried twice with no luck, I'm a gentoo-user starting with using gnome and now e17, so I'm as n00b at kde as it is possible
<Sanne> qRohde: but leave the username field empty
<qRohde> Sanne, thank :)
<qRohde> Sanne, *tanks
<dawn> qRohde, listen Sanne
<qRohde> *thanks
<dawn> qRohde, listen *to* Sanne
<qRohde> if I can spell :p
<Sanne> qRohde: you're welcome :)
<dawn> welcome
<Jucato> Sanne: if you use "kdesu", there's no need for the "run as different user"
<Sanne> lol
<Sanne> Jucato: that crossed my mind also just yet... thanks.
<dawn> ok, here is another question. What games if any has anyone been able to install and run?
<dawn> I have tried tremulous
<dawn> reminds me of doom
<Sanne> Jucato: ah, I see in the menu I don't use kdesu. So that's why I checked the "run as different user".
<graft> argh... only my KDE fonts are messed up?
<frojnd> so guys what's the package name for flash for firefox?
<dawn> for anyone that has issues with sound on kubuntu being too low
<frojnd> so I can watch movies from youtube
<dawn> use KMIX and push the PCM toggle to 100%
<dawn> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<Thehound666> when editing files via ssh, is there any way to do so with superuser permissions? I'm trying to alter a config file for my remote computer to listen for connections from here
<Murchadh> graft, I think you want to turn on or off anti-aliasing in System Settings > Appearance > Fonts!
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<graft> what do you all use for managing wireless connections?
<graft> no one using wireless here?
<revdjenk> my wifi is broken in all the latest distros w/ the latest kernels :(
<graft> on edgy?
<revdjenk> yep
<graft> what wifi do you use?
<revdjenk> locks keyboard, can't enter any keyboard strokes after trying to initialize
<revdjenk> ralink 2500
<revdjenk> AND computer runs in a two - four second 'stutter'
<graft> nasty
<revdjenk> have to re-boot to recover
<distro-tester> i created myvirtual machine on desktop what i have to do now?
<revdjenk> knoppix, elive, kubuntu... all do it
<distro-tester> !WMWare:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WMWare: - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> any one knows how to unistall stuff on wine?
<xsacha> same way you do it on windows
<distro-tester> how?
<xsacha> oh, you're one of those guys who uses add/remove programs?
<distro-tester> no i installed skype for windows but dosen't work
<distro-tester> and would like to remove it now
<xsacha> what's wrong with skype for linux? :)
<distro-tester> dosen't have skypecast
<distro-tester> couse it's old and dosen't have live button to join
<distro-tester> so im trying to find a way
<HammerHead> hey all, can someone tell me how i would go about connecting to my VPN provider?  I am linux n00b :).. like a VPN client or what not>> in windows i just add a vPN server
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<distro-tester> the problem versions are very old vs to windows as linux is treated 2 class
<distro-tester> so u have to try to emulate everything
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-206-94-2.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<distro-tester> hi jucato
<Jucato> hi distro-tester
<distro-tester> im doing fine but nead to remove skype for windows i installed whit wine u know how?
<distro-tester> unistaller diden't work
<grumbly> hello.  I need some help connecting to a printer on  a windows network
<Jucato> distro-tester: which uninstaller are you using?
<distro-tester> the command to list in console
<distro-tester> but diden't work
<Jucato> distro-tester: no, you have to use either Skype's uninstaller or Wine's uninstaller
<distro-tester> ok il use wine's how i do that?
<grumbly> can anyone help with connecting to a cannon printer on a windows network?
<revdjenk> can you get on the windows net, first?
<grumbly> yes
<Jucato> distro-tester: is Skype for windows in your K Menu?
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> under lost odbjects
<Jucato> distro-tester: does it have an entry to Uninstall Skype?
<revdjenk> is canon printer shared on the windows net?
<distro-tester> no
<Thehound666> how do I use scp the simple way?
<grumbly> yes, but it dosn't come up here
<Thehound666> keeps asking for arguements
<distro-tester> if i remove wine and reinstall it afther is it a good idea jucato?
<grumbly> it comes up as a shared directory
<Thehound666> I do this
<Thehound666> scp user@remotehost:/path/to/file /path/to/destination
<revdjenk> grumbly, now I know why you are grumbly !  Don't know what to do from this point...but thought I'd ask the obvious...
<grumbly> heheh
<Jucato> distro-tester: hm..   no
<grumbly> thanks!  and now I can't get onto the windows network
<grumbly> argh
<revdjenk> hee hee
<grumbly> ohp... there it goes.
<grumbly> heh
<revdjenk> sorry, that was not directed AT you... just sharing the frustration
<Jucato> distro-tester: in konsole, "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files"
<grumbly> man... If I could afford windows, I'd just get it-  please dont kick me
<grumbly> or I'd buy the printer and put it on locally
<revdjenk> heh, I've been solid Linux for a year now
<revdjenk> and know the prob, both ways!
<distro-tester> says no file or directory
<revdjenk> canons are difficult enough just on linux... eh grumbly
<grumbly> I prefer mac os.  then freebsd.
<revdjenk> haven't used either
<grumbly> this computer is for my parentds
<revdjenk> ah
<grumbly> it's wicked easy so far, but I cant get it to print a damned thing
<distro-tester> so what's next jucato?
<Thehound666> ok figured something out myself.
<Jucato> distro-tester: go to the Skype directory in there
<Thehound666> can use scp in reverse to remote edit a config
<Thehound666> by doing sudo scp through ssh
<distro-tester> zen@zen-desktop:~$ wine skype
<distro-tester> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\skype.exe": Module not found
<distro-tester> zen@zen-desktop:~$
<Thehound666> just have the edited version on your pc
<distro-tester> this is it
<distro-tester> how do i enter it?
<RawSewage> is KDE 4 going to be in Feisty
<revdjenk> my i850 worked, but not at highest resolution...sent them a letter about it, hoping more linux contact would help them see the light, but no..
<Thehound666> it should ask if you want to replace it, I'd think
<revdjenk> so switched to konica minolta... they produce linux drivers..
<grumbly> samba is being weird
<grumbly> the dirs I know i can access arent comming up
<grumbly> the printer isnt commng up
<Jucato> distro-tester: no, you have to go into the directory I mentioned earlier
<distro-tester> o ok
<Jucato> you're still in your home directory...
<grumbly> and the only workgroup I am finding is MSHOME but that's not a valid group
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> how do i enter the directory u said?
<Jucato> distro-tester: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Jucato> distro-tester: then cd into the Skype directory... I don't know it's name so I can't give you an exact command
<revdjenk> ms anything isn't valid.... :)
<grumbly> thats not so much helping me at this moment
<revdjenk> yep... will pray for your sanity, grumbly...
<distro-tester> says no such file or directory
<distro-tester> ill try to remove wine
<distro-tester> says no file or directory
<graft> anyone use kmilo?
<revdjenk> see ya all later...
<ffforever> can someone help me with wine?
<sparr> how can i make my right Alt key behave like (Right) Alt instead of like meta/ae/whatever?
<_spaz> are there any drivers for my old Matrox MGA G200 AGP graphics card?
<sparr> _spaz: almost certainly
* _spaz can't find them
<_spaz> i looked at the manufacturer's site
<_spaz> but when i try to install it says my version of X isn't supported
<_spaz> is there some kind of source where i can find graphics drivers for linux?
<_spaz> other than my manufacturer -__-
<BluesKaj> what mnfctr ?
<NotSure> strange problem with kdm, upon login it just brings me back to the login screen... anyone have any ideas?
<_spaz> Matrox
<_spaz> the card: MGA G200 AGP
<BluesKaj> have you tried  http://www.driverguide.com/
<_spaz> no, but thank you
<BluesKaj> you have to register but it's a fairly decent source
* dwidmann yawns
<ajboorde> Does anyone deal with xgl or beryl
<ajboorde> I cannot get it to work
<dwidmann> !info xserver-xorg-video-mga | _spaz
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-mga: X.Org X server -- MGA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 216 kB
<dwidmann> ajboorde, which?
<ajboorde> beryl
<_spaz> is that the name of the package?
<NotSure> strange problem with kdm, upon login it just brings me back to the login screen... anyone have any ideas?
<dwidmann> _spaz: yes
<_spaz> so i use sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-video-mga
<dwidmann> _spaz: if you're going to get support, it will probably be from that driver.
<dwidmann> ajboorde, details?
<_spaz> what do you mean "support from that driver?"
<draik> What do I need in order to have my firefox play embeded audio?
<dwidmann> _spaz: That's probably the only driver that supports Matrox ... try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and select matrox or mga for the display driver
<_spaz> okay
* juano__ is back
<Jucato> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Jucato> draik: ^^^
<juano__> mena
<draik> Jucato: I already have it installed
<Jucato> draik: still won't work?
<draik> when I try to play the audio, I would get a popup that the audio couldn't be played
<draik> not it's just silent
<juano__> draik: try installing other players for mozilla
<Jucato> :(
<juano__> draik: try kaffeine or mplayer
<Jucato> draik: not sure if you need to install mplayer separately, but I'm assuming you don't have to
<draik> both installed and current
<juano__> draik: ah..
<juano__> draik: how about totem?
<Jucato> draik: mozilla-plugin-vlc or mozilla-helix-player
<draik> I had totem before but it was just a bit mess
<draik> Jucato: Both installed and current
<juano__> draik: what version of firefox?
<juano__> draik: 2.0 ?
<draik> v2
<juano__> strange, only firefox issue ? how about other browsers ? and other apps?
<draik> It happened before and someone helped me fix it. It's been a while. I forgot who and what
<juano__> draik: about:plugins  do the installed plugins appear there?
<draik> juano__: Everything is installed. And also enabled
<juano__> draik: this happen with flash videos or with every sound?
<draik> Just embeded audio
<juano__> draik: cat /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and pastebin
<draik> well, all website audio
<juano__> draik: ok
<draik> cat: /etc/firefox/firefoxc: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> draik, have you checked FF by typing  about:plugins in the address box
<draik> BluesKaj: Yes I have. I have a few plugins. All installed and enabled
<juano__> draik: cat /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and pastebin thats with an R
<draik> whoops
<BluesKaj> drai
<juano__> draik: :P
<BluesKaj> draik,  http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<draik> ok
<draik> I have it here...
<draik> it's only 5 lines...
<draik> # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<draik> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<draik> # Note that "auto" and "esd" involve the use of esddsp, which
<draik> # is known to be buggy and to make Firefox unstable.
<draik> # See https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/29760.
<draik> BluesKaj: I have mplayerplug-in installed
<juano__> draik: well, you can try to change none to aoss
<draik> one sec
<BluesKaj> ok, I'l stay out of this :)
<juano__> draik: so it would be FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" , if it doesnt change just leave it back in none
<draik> ok
<draik> changed
<draik> 1 sec
<juano__> draik: launch firefox and try some audio
<draik> Ok. That made the swf file on the page go away
<draik> back to "none" I go
<juano__> draik: ok
<juano__> draik: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss and FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" was what i found on it
<juano__> draik: but doesnt seem to work
<draik> let me see
<juano__> draik: sudo apt-get would be here, this was for dapper actually not edgy
<juano__> draik: the fix i mean
<draik> Ok. no audio and no swf file displaying anymore
<juano__> draik: change it back to "none"
<draik> no audio and a blank spot for the swf file
<mena> hi friends
<mena> i want to install a style and i have the files
<juano__> mena: hi there
<mena> juano__, hi i am the hermit
<mena> juano__, remeber me
<juano__> mena: yea
<draik> I don't know what has caused it to go from viewing swf file and no audio to none
<juano__> mena: hows it going
<mena> okay
<juano__> draik: yea, actually its ilogical if you turn it back to none
<mena> when i try ro make  ./configure
<juano__> draik: try rebooting
<draik> I mean I get nothing
<mena> juano__, can you help me
<juano__> mena: yea shoot
<juano__> draik: try rebooting , first try sudo killall -HUP firefox
<juano__> draik: then reload firefox
<mena> juano__, why when i make ./configure i had this in the end of line checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<juano__> mena: what are you compiling?
<draik> Well, I set it back to "none" and removed alsa-oss and I got my swf to play on the site
<mena> juano__, i try to install a style but its manualy
<draik> but a reboot never hurt anyone
<juano__> draik: ok
<mena> juano__, i must to install it do this ui read it configure then make them make install
<juano__> mena: are you running ./configure as root?
<mena> no
<juano__> sudo ./configure
<mena> juano__, okay
<juano__> mena: try that
<draik> aside from my regular WTF?!?!?...
<mena> okay
<draik> I'm at 800x600 resolution
<mena> juano__, same error
<mena> in the end
<draik> I restarted and this is where I'm at now
<_spaz> i have a problem now
<draik> What happened to my video resolution of 1280x1024?
<juano__> draik: what you install before reboot?
<draik> just what you told me
<juano__> draik: you uninstalled that alsa-oss
<draik> yeah
<juano__> draik: plus alsa-oss doesnt have to do with video resolution
<_spaz> i installed some graphics drivers, but now it won't go into the desktop
<draik> but I also didn't have it installed before and I had great resolution
<juano__> draik: its for audio
<draik> right
<juano__> draik: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juano__> pastebin
<draik> Ok
<juano__> draik: that resolution error might have been another package
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/331669
<draik> I hope we can fix this... This resolution scares me
<draik> I can't do anything
<yuriy> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juano__> draik: it sais only 640x480 and up too 800x600 in xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> um what kinda trouble can I get into building slackware into my kubuntu distro?
<ForgeAus> (as long as I don't overwrite anything?
<yuriy> draik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juano__> draik: plus, it sais driver: "nv" that should be "nvidia" check this !nvidia
<juano__> !nvidia | draik
<ubotu> draik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> I just ran that command
<draik> I'm rebooting... BRB
<jgil> hi, i'm looking for some advice to play RealMedia movies in kubuntu 6.10 installed on an Amd64
<ForgeAus> sofar most stuff seems to just work... (but mostly I've just extracted binaries from a .tgz and copied them to the place they belong, no source packages working yet)
<juano__> draik: ?
<draik> OH SWEET SWEET HIGH RESOLUTION!!!
<ForgeAus> installpkg seems to want a diff tar version... but that was easy enough to add
<juano__> draik: lol
<juano__> draik: what you do to get it back?
<juano__> draik: only reboot?
<draik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draik> then reboot
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh 
<juano__> draik: ok, now cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check the driver part, what does it say?
<draik> Jucato: Where were you when I needed this info?
<draik> "nv"
<draik> I have "nv" and it works fine
<Jucato> draik: um... looking at something else...
<draik> If it's not broke, I'm not fixing it
<juano__> draik: type glxgears in a terminal
<Jucato> "nv" is the open source driver for NVIDIA. no 3D acceleration stuff
<juano__> draik: probably slow gears
<Jucato> no 3D hardware acceleration and direct rendering stuff
<draik> ummm... ok
<draik> It's not doing anything
<draik> Yup, slow
<draik> sorry, didn't see the gears window
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im downloading a game called tribaltrouble.sh can i chmod that and install it like a .bin ?
<juano__> draik: if your leaving nv your gonna have that slow
<juano__> draik: but well, while your not playing games or stuff, you can leave that if you want
<draik> Ok. It's nvidia now
<draik> Let me reboot
* Jucato hopes he just meant restart X
* juano__ too
<draik> Trial and error
<draik> "nvidia" removes X
<draik> so back to "nv" I am now
<juano__> !nvidia | draik
<ubotu> draik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> draik: you should read that
<draik> Nah
<draik> I'm fine the way it is
<draik> thank you, though
<draik> Now if I can get my audio to play
<juano__> draik: no prob :-)
<juano__> draik: are you having the audio problem with every app ?
<draik> just ff
<juano__> draik: why not reinstall firefox or something?
<draik> well, konqueror doesn't show the swf file and doesn't play the audio either, but I never use konqueror, other than as a file browser
<dethklok> how much time would it take for a big noob to set up WoW on kubuntu (dapper)
<dethklok> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<juano__> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<tom47> i am wondering what is driving the behaviour that an application opens full screen width?
<tom47> i dot like it and would prefer another seting
<tom47> eg firefox ... opens full screen width, i set it to approx half width the next time it opens yep half screen width, BUT the next time it reverts to full screen width
<surgy> i have spyware...... on linux...... its a little red sheild in the bottom right corner of my task bar that says my computer is infected
<Bxnp> tom47:
<Bxnp> you can do that
<surgy> when i right click it it asked if i want to upgrade my computer with registry cleaner
<Bxnp> spyware surgy you have been drinking
<surgy> how do i get rid of this?
<surgy> bxnp: lol i know its weird but its there
<Bxnp> make a screenshot of this
<tom47> surgy are you running wine?
<Bxnp> i dont believe it
<surgy> bxnp: how?
<surgy> tom47: i was
<Bxnp> ksnapshot
<Bxnp> i want to see this
<tom47> i have had things aimed at windows show up like that while wine was on my pc ... i dont allow wine on it anymore esp as the winehq people are in denial over it
<surgy> i dont have inet space mind if i dcc it to you?
<surgy> tom47 how do i kill the app?
<tom47> find its number and kill it
<surgy> bxnp: on the taskbar bottom right the little red sheild next to konversation's icon
<tom47> i dont kow how in xfce as i ony oaded up xubuntu-desktop an hour ago
<surgy> tom47: how do i find its number and kill it?
<Bxnp> and what does it say
<Bxnp> what happends if you right click on it
<tom47> surgy best leave you in Bxnp's hands
<surgy> bnxp: "YOUR COMPUTER IS INFECTED!!!!!!!"  "whould you like to upgrade to registry cleaner?"
<Bxnp> my god
<underdog5004> rofl
<surgy> the second is if i right click it
<Bxnp> ahahah
<surgy> yeah its great huh lol
<underdog5004> must be talking about windows!
<Bxnp> this is so funny do you mind if i post this on my blog
<underdog5004> hahahaha
<Bxnp> are you sure you ar running linux
<bryce> Heya, all
<underdog5004> Bxnp, gimme your addy of your blog!
<bryce> Total noob question for y'all
<Bxnp> its in   dutch
<underdog5004> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bxnp> www.postproductie.nl
<BluesKaj> geezus , adware in kde panel ...unreal :0
<underdog5004> Bxnp, ok
<bryce> How does one go about installing ... well, anything in Kubuntu?
<surgy> bxnp im running kubuntu 6.10 edgy im positive and you can post away
<underdog5004> never ever heard of that...maybe he wined an adware package...
<underdog5004> bryce, apt-get
<Bxnp> thanks :)
<underdog5004> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bryce> I'm quite competent with that *other* OS, but am competely new to linux flavors
<mena> juano__, are you free i will ask you about something else
<juano__> mena: sure
<BluesKaj> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bryce> Underdog: gonna have to elaborate on that
<Bxnp> what do you want to install bryce
<juano__> mena: shoot
<underdog5004> bryce, if you like a gui, try out synaptic
<surgy> underdog5004: yeah your right
<bryce> Firefox
<underdog5004> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<underdog5004> bryce, sudo apt-get install package-name
<surgy> bxnp how do i kill my spyware lol
<tom47> bryce you can also use synaptic for a gui interface (under "System" menu item
<underdog5004> bryce, sudo apt-get install firefox
<underdog5004> lol
<bryce> hold on - let me see what I can do...
<Bxnp> oke surgy, do this ps -ef | grep wine
<mena> juano__, i asked befor why my azureus closed after opening after a while they told me to install java5 and i installed it the same problem happened
<surgy> bxnp: what am i looking for?
<Bxnp> do you get something
<surgy> bxnp yes
<surgy> bxnp add to your pm?
<bryce> Underdog: do I need to specify a path?
<Bxnp> yes
<mena> juano__,so what is the reason
<bryce> I'm getting "Package firefox has no installation candidate"
<mena> juano__,Do you have any idea
<juano__> mena: mmm, i use ktorrent generally, yea, its good to install java5 so azureus has the latest runtime, but could be something else
<bryce> using Konsole terminal shell
<juano__> mena: let me check
<tom47> bryce mozilla-firefox
<underdog5004> bryce, if you want to...but it should do it automatically...
<surgy> anyone else want to see a screen shot of spyware on kubuntu?
<underdog5004> tom47, I'm pretty sure firefox works as well...
<tom47> ok
<bryce> So how does it find the installer pacakge I downloaded?
<tom47> surgy yes please
<juano__> mena: does it crash inmediatly after load?
<mena> juano__,Some times yes and some times no but it takes about 2 m or less
<underdog5004> bryce, ummm, I don't know...it'll automatically install for you.
<bryce> hm
<bryce> not working...
<bryce> do I need to extract the package somewhere?
<underdog5004> ok...sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<underdog5004> bryce, no
<juano__> mena: did you try a reinstall of azureus?
<mena> no
<tom47> surgy what was it called?
<bryce> Invalid operation mozilla-firefox
<bryce> oops
<bryce> forgot something
<bryce> tryhing again
<mena> juano_, i will try
<surgy> tom47 no idea something about registry optimization lol
<bryce> still not working.
<underdog5004> good thing that linux doesn't use a registry...does it?
<juano__> mena: after installing java5 did you reboot?
<surgy> yeah great thing :)
<mena> yes
<bryce> Building dependency tree... Done
<bryce> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bryce> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bryce> is only available from another source
<juano__> mena: ok
<mena> juano_, ok
<bryce> Underdog: I've downloaded FF2.0 package to my home folder
<bryce> What else could I be missing?
<underdog5004> bryce, ummm, why? FF2.0 is in the repos
<bryce> the what?
<juano__> bryce: why not install it from synaptic?
<klimitbreak_> chanel espaol?
<underdog5004> bryce, repositories
<underdog5004> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bryce> dunno how do get there... ;-)
<klimitbreak_> how   i get into chanel espaol
<underdog5004> bryce, open up a konsole and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ind> hey..
<bryce> Package has no installation candidate.
<underdog5004> klimitbreak_, /join #ubuntu-es
<juano__> bryce: do what underdog sais, if typing sudo synaptic doesnt work
<ind> anyone here ever had installed embedded linux?
<underdog5004> bryce, synaptic doesn't work?
<bryce> no, it does not
<underdog5004> ind, nope
<ind> pebble linux
<tom47> underdog maybe the repos are wrong
<ghostcube> bryce are oure source.list is containing any repos
<underdog5004> bryce, use pastebin and show us your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<juano__> bryce: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin
<ghostcube> or is it set to cd
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bryce> whoa too much info, guys
<bryce> remember: I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what I'm doing here ;-)
<juano__> bryce: no prob :-)
<ind> underdog-- i think that's the same linux as kubuntu, but no GUI..
<underdog5004> bryce, ok, in a konsole, type in kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bxnp> i do
<underdog5004> ind, I've worked w/ a CLI only version...
<bryce> done
<bryce> Kate open
<bryce> what am I looking for?
<tom47> surgy could you send the screenshot again pls
<underdog5004> bryce, ok, now select all the stuff, copy it, and put it in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<juano__> bryce: COPY the contents of this file, entirely and paste it inside the pastebin URL
<ind> debian based
<bryce> pastebin url...?
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bxnp> tom47: about your little problem
<Bxnp> firefox and the display dimensions
<tom47> Bxnp yes :)
<bryce> done
<ind> underdog--maybe u can help me how to install c compiler package in pebble...
<Bxnp> oke do you have firefox started
<underdog5004> !pebble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> i do now
<Bxnp> put it in the dimensions you want it to have, location and hight and width
<underdog5004> ind, what's pebble?
<Bxnp> when you done this
<tom47> Bxnp yep
<ind> underdog--there is no optical drive
<underdog5004> bryce, don't forget to give us the url of your pastebin post
<ind> underdog--only use other linux computer to do everything..
<underdog5004> ind, what is pebble?
<Bxnp> oke now right clik on the upper window border of firefox
<bryce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3292/
<Bxnp> then go to advance
<bryce> that might help...
<underdog5004> ind, oh, ok
<ind> underdog--pebble linux is one of the distro of embedded linux
<Bxnp> and go to special windows settings
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> bryce, looking now
<underdog5004> bryce, uh, there is nothing there...
<ind> underdog-- only 64MB
<Bxnp> have you done this tom47
<underdog5004> oh, nvm...see it now
<bryce> works fine for me...
<tom47> cant find the special windows setting ....
<juano__> bryce: no repos in the file
<bryce> and that means what?
<underdog5004> bryce, basically, you need to uncomment (delete the #) all the sources lines
<Bxnp> what do you see if you right click on the upper windows border
<juano__> bryce: you need repos in there to install software from, these are URLS which you connect to, to download software upgrades, they are servers, etc
<Bxnp> do you see the tab advanced
<Bxnp> and then a sub menu
<bryce> I think I understand.
<tom47> Bxnp options starting Maximise ending close
<juano__> bryce: delete the # in front of every "deb" you find
<ind> underdog-- do you have any idea to install something in a linux OS at the other partition of your comp?
<underdog5004> look at it now...that's what it should look like...
<bryce> This file essentially tells kubuntu where to find the installers, right?
<underdog5004> bryce, where to find packages, yes
<juano__> bryce: yea
<bryce> and I can use Kate to edit?
<Bxnp> tom47: you are using kde right
<underdog5004> ind, I assume you're ssh'ing into your box?
<tom47> Bxnp oops sorry i am in the wrong area .... i meant to be in xubuntu
<tom47> Bxnp sorry to waste your time
<underdog5004> bryce, check it out now...
<ind> underdog-- sorry, what's "ssh'ing"?
<Bxnp> no problem, but then my friend you are in the wrong channel indeed
<underdog5004> bryce, to edit it, close kate, then in konsole, type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bryce> document could not be saved...
<underdog5004> ind, in a konsole, you type in ssh IP-Address to access the pebble box remotely
<underdog5004> bryce, to edit it, close kate, then in konsole, type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bryce> not possible to write to etc/apt/sources.list
<bryce> ah
<underdog5004> bryce, to edit it, close kate, then in konsole, type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<juano__> bryce: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<underdog5004> ind, lol, guess not
<underdog5004> ind, how are you accessing your pebble box?
<ind> underdog-- i was working on the same comp
<underdog5004> ummm, ok
<underdog5004> so, what are you trying to do? install stuff?
<bryce> Saved  now
<ind> underdog- i have installed the pebble on DOM (Disk On Module)
<underdog5004> bryce, ok, now in konsole, type in sudo apt-get update
<juano__> bryce: ok , now try installing something, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<underdog5004> ind, oh...I've had no experience w/ that
<underdog5004> juano__, better to do updates first
<ind> underdog- the DOM will be taken place in an embedded system
<juano__> underdog5004: yea dunno how are updates on his system
<bryce> firefox seems to have "unmet dependencies"
<underdog5004> ok...anyways, what are you asking for help w/
<underdog5004> ?
<bryce> something about broken packages...
<juano__> bryce: sudo apt-get update
<bryce> did that
<bryce> will do again
<underdog5004> juano__, It's important to get updates, esp. if all of the repos were blacklisted
<underdog5004> bryce, sudo apt-get update
<bryce> done
<bryce> trying again
<juano__> underdog5004: yeah
<underdog5004> bryce, then do sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bryce> same result
<bryce> checking syntax
<juano__> bryce: cat /etc/apt/sources,list and paste it
<underdog5004> bryce, ok, post your sources.list again
<underdog5004> juano__, may work, but it may cut it off
<bryce> oh - I think I see
<bryce> some extra junk I think I should have removed
<underdog5004> what?
<juano__> underdog5004: its safer a cat , he could save junk in the file if hes gonna paste it only
<surgy> open office can read .word files right? so if im sent a file written on MSword i can read it right?
<underdog5004> juano__, can't save if he doesn't sudo it..
<underdog5004> surgy, yep
<juano__> underdog5004: well he opened it with sudo
<underdog5004> juano__, ok, w/e...it's really not that important
<juano__> underdog5004: not at all :-)
* juano__ is in the mood for teasing
* underdog5004 makes peace w/ juano__ 
<underdog5004> bryce, you still w/ me?
* juano__ makes peace with underdog5004
<bryce> yes
<matrix_> hi, i have a source packages which seems to be prepared to build a deb. it has a debian directory. how to i build the .deb file?
<bryce> missed several deb entries
<bryce> fixing
<underdog5004> bryce, ok
<surgy> hi
<juano__> matrix_: i believe you can make deb packages with alien
<surgy> ok so i restarted kde to finalize my spyware removal and when i clicked log off it said kde crashed and sent the signal "11" whats that mean?
<underdog5004> surgy, OpenOffice will open word docs
<surgy> kewl
<matrix_> juano__: i don't want to transfere a rpm to a deb
<juano__> matrix_: ahh ok
<underdog5004> surgy, whoa...why did you install spyware?
<juano__> matrix_: from source to deb
<bryce> grrrrrr
<bryce> "malformed line 2 in source list"
<bryce> pasting
<matrix_> juano__: yes source packages seems to be prepared for building a deb file. but i don't know how to use it
<manchicken> surgy: What spyware removal?
<surgy> underdo5004: its all on Bnpx's blog
<surgy> manchicken all on hs blog including screen shot
<underdog5004> ok
<matrix_> juano__: i want to prevent a simple make install because i don't like to mess with apt's package control
<bryce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3297/
<manchicken> Whose blog?
<surgy> to get rid of it i just killed the process and restarted kde and its gone
<surgy> bnpx
<juano__> matrix_: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92016.html
<surgy> sorry
<surgy> "bxnp"
<underdog5004> surgy, is it linux native or did you wine it?
<manchicken> I don't know who that is.
<surgy> its windows native
<Bxnp> yes i have it
<Bxnp> but i corrected a few things
<Bxnp> its spyware
<surgy> underdog i thought i was installing itunes
<Bxnp> and not spy ware
<manchicken> What is spyware?
<underdog5004> omfg
* underdog5004 agrees w/ manchicken 
<surgy> bxnp: openoffice made that change from spyware to spy ware
<underdog5004> bryce, ok, that's really wrong
<manchicken> OH!  We're arguing about what the word is.
<manchicken> Does it matter/
<bryce> *sigh*
<bryce> where did I go wrong, Underdog?
<Bxnp> people may not know what Konversation is, so i added the irc client Konversation blah blah
<Bxnp> is that oke surgy
<underdog5004> you need to have options after the url (main, restricted, universe, multiverse)
<Kr4t05> Once I compile e17, I need to make a KDM entry, right?
<underdog5004> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* juano__ has konversation
<bryce> erm.... Can you post a good version?
<manchicken> mmm... konversation...
<surgy> bxnp: thats fine as long as my original writing is in "" so that they will know you added that
<underdog5004> bryce, h/o, I'll post mine
<bryce> Thanks!
<matrix_> juano__: i tried checkinstall but i don't know which correct name to give to the package. i have other packages that requirre it but there is no correct name assigned to it
<matrix_> juano__: thx for your help
<underdog5004> bryce, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3299/
<bryce> updating.....
<underdog5004> bryce, now delete everything in your sources.list, and paste everything from my pastebin in there.
<Bxnp> 3 min surgy and its there
<bryce> did that already ;-)\
<bryce> ran sudo apt-get update
<surgy> kewl
<bryce> got error message:
<underdog5004> bryce, lol, do it again
<bryce> GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 18B52FE3521A9C7C
<bryce> something to worry about?
<bryce> did it twice
<athena> hey
<bryce> same error both times
<athena> having problems with dcopserver
<underdog5004> bryce, delete all automatix stuff from the sources.list file...
<underdog5004> sorry about that
<athena> need help with dcopserver
<mena> juano_, i want to copy to the firefox /sur/lib/firefox and i dont have permison how to copy the file to thier
<underdog5004> bryce, it's the last entry, just delete the whole line
<juano__> matrix_: ok, just something i googled up
<bryce> done.
<bryce> update complete
<bryce> trying installation
<juano__> matrix_: no prob :-)
<athena> no write acces to /home/pvhs/.ICEauthority
<juano__> mena: sudo cp /...
<Bxnp> surgy: its there take a look
<juano__> mena: use sudo
<bryce> installing....
<surgy> bxnp: link for everybody?
<underdog5004> bryce, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl
<bryce> way ahead of you, Underdog
<underdog5004> bryce, yay!
<mena> juano_, okay
<athena> i retardedly removed /home/pvhs/.DCOPserver_PioneerA__0
<bryce> now, what was that gui you referenced earlier?
<harden> I can boot to the kubuntu login screen, but, after entering my pass, the screen goes black and returns me to the gui login box after a few seconds. any hints?
<bryce> synaptic?
<athena> and i need to get it back
<bryce> what does that do?
<harden> I booted from a live cd to get a working xorg.conf, but still no luck
<athena> can anyone help me
<harden> and I've done: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Phlosten> harden: if you have kubuntu login screen then xorg is working
<indra_> underdog
<athena> .DCOPserver.....error
<indra_> underdog
<Bxnp> surgy: reload your browser
<juano__> mena: good now?
<Bxnp> i changed a little thing
<surgy> ok
<christopher> is there an offical guide on how to upgrade a kernel?
<indra_> underdog-- are u okay?
<mena> juano_, no cp missing
<indra_> underdog-- do you ever use automatix in ubuntu?
<indra_> anyone here ever use automatix?
<harden> Phlosten: any ideas?
<Bxnp> anwyay the spyware thing is at http://www.postproductie.nl
<Phlosten> harden: none whatsoever atm :) *thinking*
<underdog5004> indra_, I use automatix, but it's verboten in this channel
<underdog5004> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<surgy> bxnp: perfect
<juano__> mena: sudo cp afile /sur/lib/firefox
<mena> juano_, i moved the file to the desktop and then i cd th desktop  and then try it commnad not found
<Bxnp> cant believe it though
<underdog5004> bryce, everything working ok?
<mena> okay
<bryce> trying to launch FF now
<bryce> installing synaptic as well
<Bxnp> has anybody else ever had spyware through wine on there computers
<juano__> mena: sudo cp /home/myusername/Desktop/myfile /sur/lib/firefox
<underdog5004> direct link to spyware pic     http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/spyware.png
<indra_> Why verboten?
<bryce> FF is up!
<surgy> bxnp: neither can it
<bryce> Thanks, Underdog.
<indra_> underdog--Why verboten?
<Bxnp> feel free to comment on the blog, cause nobody else is ever doing it
<mena> okay
<bryce> Indra: I'm guessing because of all the problems it causes.
<underdog5004> bryce, np, remember to pay it forward
<bryce> Always!
<bryce> G'night, all.
<underdog5004> !automatix | indra_
<ubotu> indra_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<athena> serious error with .DCOPserver....
<indra_> bryce--what problems?
<surgy> bxnp: will do
<underdog5004> indra_, that said, what can I help you with?
<mena> juano_, done thanks and sorry for disturbing you every time ^_^
<indra_> ubotu-- what problems?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what problems? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<underdog5004> indra_, ubotu is a bot
<underdog5004> indra_, that said, what can I help you with?
<indra_> o..
<juano__> mena: lol, no problem :-) anytime
<indra_> sorry..
<indra_> a bot in this koversation..amazing...
<underdog5004> indra_, what's the problem you're having?
<mena> juano_, Thanks ^_^
<indra_> underdog-- i have installed automatix,but until now i can't use it
<athena> can anyone help with a .DCOPserver error
<underdog5004> indra_, how'd you install it?
<mena> juano_, the azureuz now dont even load i was runing it for a while and i found it closed then try to open and it closed immediatly
<indra_> underdog-- when loading..there is a message but i forget it...i installed  it by following the step in the automatix web page
<juano__> mena: mmm... did you try any other torrent clients? try ktorrent
<Bxnp> surgy: could you give me the link in the howto
<juano__> mena: though i know azureus is good ;-)
<Bxnp> i want to do it myself
<underdog5004> indra_, the one for edgy?
<mena> juano_, But beleive me azureus is the best for torrent download ................i know but its slow as i guess i try and it was too slow
<underdog5004> what message? put it on pastebin
<juano__> mena: my azureus seems fine
<surgy> bxnp: i told you i dont know the url, you can find it on google (i typed itunes setup linux)
<mena> juano_, thats happened after installing firefox
<mena> shell i remove firefox
<tamacracker> Does anyone know where I can get a DCC server?
<Kr4t05> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mena> juano_,i gues i will emove azureuz and i will use ktorrent
<mena> r
<juano__> mena: try removing azureus and reinstalling it
<juano__> mena: check synaptic for updates on azureus
<mena> juano_,No way ~_~
<tom47_> surgy was it confirmed how you received that spyware?
<surgy> tom47: dont know what you mean "was it confirmed" but i know how i received it, its on bnxp's blog
<tom47_> surgy ahh do you have the url?
<surgy> once again....... no
<mena> juano_,No Update and removed
<mena> juano_,i mean it didnt find update
<mena> i will go now thankd juano__ for helping me and thanks all .....Bye With God Bless
<athena> need help with .DCPOserver errors
<tamacracker> anyone know how i can learn about DCC servers and how to obtain one?
<Bxnp> dcc servers
<tamacracker> yeah
<Bxnp> you mean an irc deamon tamacracker
<tamacracker> daemon?
<Bxnp> irc deamon
<Bxnp> you want to setup your own irc network
<tamacracker> no...
<beg1689> where are the network settings?
<tom47_> Bxnp would you mind giving the URL of your blog please?
<Bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl
<tom47_> ty
<Bxnp> leave commens iff you want cause its surgy big story :) ahahah
<matrix_> is there an opensouce server compatible with ms exchange server?
<beg1689> i cant get my computer to connect to the network
<Bxnp> btw its a new blog so there is not much on it
<beg1689> im using irc on y ds right now its the only thing that i have
<beg1689> how do i change the settings?
<beg1689> please?
<beg1689> oh i found something...
* genii sips a coffee
<beg1689> nothing is working
<beg1689> my ds connects,but my laptop cant connect with wired or wireless
<beg1689> worked fine before
<beg1689> powered down, booted up, no more network
<beg1689> nobody can help?
<Bxnp> what is the problem beg1689
<Bxnp> no more network
<Bxnp> open up an konsole
<Kr4t05> I anyone else using e17?
<Ace2016> is that like a nutritional supliment?
<Bxnp> surgy: do you have the .exe file wich you downloaded
<Bxnp> i want to put that on my site asswell
<surgy> bxnp: umm let me see if i can find it
<surgy> bxnp: yeah i was wrong about the size on the blog
<Bxnp> oh how big was it
<Bxnp> oh i see
<d0uglas> hi.. installed kubuntu for the first time, worked great, wireless was fine out of the box... went home, same linksys kinda network, no encryption, etc, now the wifi's not working. I can dhclient and resolv.conf gets the right nameservers, i can ping outside ips, i can telnet to port 80 of my router, but i cannot do anything tcp outside of my network. What gives?
<d0uglas> ... plugging into the ethernet works
<juano__> d0uglas: thats only a wifi issue?>
<d0uglas> yeah apparently
<d0uglas> darndest thing
<d0uglas> wifi's fine on my ol' lady's laptop
<ceefour> good morning all
<juano__> d0uglas: when you plug you pluggin in same router and stuff?
<juano__> d0uglas: when it works i mean
<d0uglas> yes
<ceefour> i need help with kdm ..
<juano__> !wireless | d0uglas
<ubotu> d0uglas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d0uglas> i'm gonna try going into rescue mode or whatever and see if that works, if not, boot off the live cd
<d0uglas> all right i'll fire that up first
<juano__> d0uglas: you should yea, they are usefull
<d0uglas> Also, sudoing is all messed up, in kde cant switch to administrator mode to make major changes, gives me some su error..
<juano__> !root | d0uglas:
<ubotu> d0uglas:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<juano__> !kdesu | d0uglas
<ubotu> d0uglas: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jbruckman> !wiki documentation
<jbruckman> anyone know where the doc for the wiki format is?
<ceefour> can i use kdm with vncserver?
<KristjanS> hi, i am installing a kubuntu and i decided to do manual partitioning
<KristjanS> how much swap space do i need?
<KristjanS> i have 512 mb stick of ram, and my graphics card uses ~64 mb of it
<Kr4t05> KristjanS: About 300MB should do fine.
<KristjanS> thx
<Kr4t05> Rule of thumb, round up from half of your physical RAM size.
<Kr4t05> Like, if you have 1GB, take 512 and round up to 600MB
<KristjanS> never heard of this before :)
<Ace2016> neither have i
<Ace2016> shouldn't you have more swap than ram, like if you have 128mb of ram you need more swap?
<ceefour> KristjanS: I have 512 + dedicated GPU. I use java apps, VMware, and Beryl ;-) I have 1 GB of swap and sometimes all my physical memory is all used even the swap is used around 500 megs :-(
<ceefour> Ace2016: yeah that's especially true in low RAM configurations ( < 512 MB ). cause with 128 MB that's not going to be enough to run KDE + some apps (with office suite + lots of Firefox tabs open)
<KristjanS> i remember my computer used to pretty much freeze with default settings sometimes
<KristjanS> is it okay to create 1 linux-swap (300 mb), 1 ext3 for ubuntu installation (2gb) and then 72 gb for another ext3, where i store my files?
<Ace2016> is 2 gb enough for /
<Ace2016> don't you need more?
<KristjanS> i don't know
<KristjanS> there's a text
<KristjanS> "Make sure to allocate space for a root partition ("/"), with a minimum size of 2GB, and a swap partition of at least 256 MB.
<KristjanS> "
<unix_infidel> give 4-10 GB for / and then setup another 10-50 for /home and then the rest for junk and media
<KristjanS> do i need to do something special to assign the partition for something?
<ceefour> KristjanS: if you have minimal at /, make sure to allocate some GB for /usr since when you're installing programs it's very like to install there
<KristjanS> thanks, but do i have to something special to allocate the memory for /usr?
<KristjanS> and what about primary partition vs. extended partition?
<Ace2016> How do i install kwikdisk? there is no kdiskfree package in the repos
<Bxnp> sur
<Ace2016> oh wait its called kdf
<KristjanS> i have a real mess here right now
<KristjanS> i have 3 swap partitions
<Ace2016> whats wrong with that?
<Ace2016> its good to spread it out over several disks
<KristjanS> i have only one disk
<KristjanS> i'm on a laptop
<mattik> Hello, I have disabled services and now my Kubuntu don't want to shut down. What service I have to start?
<ceefour> KristjanS: if you're just starting out maybe it's best to just use two partitions. / (maybe 10-20 GB) and /home (as much as you want). / needs to be big enough because I guess you'll be installing lots of apps
<mattik> what services are most importants in shut down process
<KristjanS> ceefour: i still don't dig this really... is there anything i have to do to assign a partition for "/" and a partition for "/home"?
<akrus> hello
<akrus> fsck returning 'unable to resolve uuid'
<akrus> what's this? o_O
<d0uglas> Having wifi problems, loaded the url one of you mentioned, it's telling me to apt get myself firestarter... apt-get updating;apt-get install firestarter, apt can't find firestarter
<dwidmann> KristjanS: example: /dev/sdc10       /home   xfs     defaults       0 2
<d0uglas> do i have to mess with the sources list
<juano__> d0uglas: do you have synaptic installed?
<dwidmann> d0uglas: probably
<d0uglas> doing that now
<underdog5004> d0uglas, uh, I don't think so, I don't think you need that at all...firestarter is a firewall program
<KristjanS> does it apply for graphical partitioner too?
<dwidmann> firestarter is only a frontend for configuring the firewall that is already there.
<juano__> d0uglas: are you setting ip right?
<dwidmann> KristjanS: Not sure ... kubuntu always felt lacking to me when it came to graphical administration tools
<d0uglas> hmmasdfasdfocjhmm
<juano__> well that didnt seem good humor
<juano__> :P
<surgy> anyone have any experience with python?
<yuriy> a bit
<dwidmann> a bit
<surgy> i want to learn
<surgy> any tips or references?
<yuriy> surgy: have fun: http://docs.python.org/tut/
<dwidmann> /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html
<dwidmann> believe it or not, (k)ubuntu comes with the book dive into python :O
<surgy> yuriy: thats a broken link :)
<Bxnp> surgy: could you send this file again
<surgy> bxnp: i deleted it after i sent it :(
<d0uglas> so with this wifi business.. my router's fine (just got on with my phone), the linux drivers for the adapter seem fine and dhclient does seem to work, gets the right nameservers in resolv.conf, i can ping outside ips, i just cant do anything tcp except to my router's web server
<Bxnp> damm
<yuriy> dwidmann: cool, never knew that
<surgy> me either
<surgy> is it suitable to the absolute beginner?
<yuriy> surgy: i'm there right now *shrug*
<surgy> yurity: konq says docs.python is not a valid host
<surgy> there it goes :)
<dwidmann> surgy, about as suitable as it comes
<KristjanS> if i settle with 4 partitions, then for the media one... do i need to select it to be used for my new installation? and do i need to write anything for the mount point?
<yuriy> the tutorial is fairly concise, i'd say it leans slightly toward people who already know a programming language
<dwidmann> surgy, anyhow, I gave you the link for it :)
<d0uglas> ... iwconfig figures out the router's ssid, gets an ip
<mena> How to keep sure that the detevted VGA card is the right
<surgy> dwidman: i saw thank you. is python really hard or something?
<mena> detected*
<yuriy> surgy: i'd say python is just about as easy as programming gets
<mena> bec my vfa card is intel
<mena> VGA*
<d0uglas> is there a wifi tcp diagnostic program out there
<surgy> yuriy: kewl i found a game engine called soya that runs on pyrex and is fully customizable through python it looks pretty promising
<surgy> dwidmann: all devs listening too, the python guide in kubuntu is out of date but the link is good for the one that is up to date, maybe feisty will have the new one :)
<ceefour> KristjanS: well... in that case. just use two partitions, / and swap :-)
<KristjanS> ceefour:http://siimson.eu/kristjan/pildid/screenshotid/partitions.png
<dwidmann> surgy, the installed diveintopython is up to date enough, seeing as it's for python 2.4 (which is preinstalled also)
<KristjanS> that's what i have right now
<surgy> dwidmann: really its preinstalled? does it have a gui? and what's it called?
<dwidmann> It's a cli app, run it with "python"
<yuriy> surgy: python doesn't have a gui ^
<surgy> yuriy: it says it does on the guide, at least for osx and windows
<yuriy> KristjanS: what you have looks good, but you should make the swap bigger, about a gig
<yuriy> KristjanS: and specify a mount point for hda7, such as /media/hda7
<dwidmann> surgy, an other way of starting it is to open konsole, session-> python
<KristjanS> okay thx a lot :)))
<ceefour> KristjanS: that's pretty ...... close
<yuriy> surgy: that's because windows' command prompt sucks
<ceefour> KristjanS: i wonder why you made the /home the primary partition, while / is logical ?
<surgy> dwidmann: i did i have python 2.4
<yuriy> so afaik, the python "gui" just provides a window with its own command line
<dwidmann> Which makes me go on to think that perhaps feisty should  move to python2.5, I wonder if that decision is/will be made
<KristjanS> ceefour: i didn't mean it to be like that
<yuriy> dwidmann: already moved
<dwidmann> and if it has, well, in that case diveintopython in feisty is out of date
<KristjanS> ceefour: thanks for driving my attention there
<ceefour> KristjanS: it's okay though
<ceefour> KristjanS: is your hard disk empty
<ceefour> KristjanS: is there already data/another OS at your harddisk?
<KristjanS> ceefour: yes
<surgy> yuriy: it says to build this program in python am i suppose to put it into a txt file and save as a different extension or what?
<dwidmann> according to surgy anyhow
<KristjanS> ceefour: but i don't like it ;)
<d0uglas_> yay i fixed the wifi... just went on the router config, told it to have the ip range start at > ...105 (kubuntu was working on the other router fine and using 192.168.1.104, so forcing it to switch to a different ip i guess got it to forget whatever was confusing it, now i'm on a different ip behind the linksys and viola got my wireless!)
<KristjanS> ceefour: so it's going to disappear
<dwidmann> surgy: create a text file with a .py extension, run it like this: "python file.py"
<surgy> dwidmann: im assuming this is an interpreted language?
<yuriy> or just play around with the interpreter directly. but reading the book or the tutorial will be more productive
<d0uglas> So.. i just installed kubuntu, used to be a debian guy.. i'd like to add some sources to apt as a lot of things i'm used to getting are not listed in whatever's in there (like bitchx). Bad idea to put in debian sites into sources.list?
<dwidmann> surgy: kind of ... it interprets to byte code and then runs it, somewhere inbetween the efficiency of a shell script and java
<ceefour> KristjanS: maybe it's better to start over
<surgy> dwidmann: so kindof half suitable for gameing ?
<dwidmann> surgy ... depends
<Bxnp> d0uglas: enable multiverse and universe repo
<KristjanS> ceefour: i did, but i want to clean up my hdd anyways
<Bxnp> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<KristjanS> if you mean that
<dwidmann> if the actual engine and all critical things are written in c++ and then python bindings are created, then, using python might give acceptable performance
<ceefour> KristjanS: create three partitions, in order: / for 30 GB, /home for the rest minus 1 GB, then finally swap for 1 GB.
<[abhishek] > can anyone provide me the link for opera flash player
<Bxnp> !tell d0uglas multiverse
<Bxnp> lol
<dwidmann> [abhishek] : you mean adobe flashplayer, right?
<juano__> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<akrus> !flash
<Bxnp> d0uglas:  do you have it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: yeah
<d0uglas> Bxnp: yeah, on my coloed debian box which i'm sshed into now
<d0uglas> ... from my newly installed kubuntu box
<ceefour> KristjanS: that way should provide you with plenty of space for programs, data, and swap memory and you can worry less about partitioning or when any partition is full
<Bxnp> oke goodluck man
<d0uglas> i'm asking if it's a bad idea to put in debian sites into a kubuntu sources.list for apt
<Bxnp> well if you are a debian guy
<Bxnp> this must be a peace of cake
<Bxnp> yes it is
<Bxnp> dont do it besides that you dont need them
<KristjanS> ceefour: okay
<d0uglas> okay, so are there some "unofficial" *ubuntu sources that might be a little more liberal as far as what they have?
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: i am trying to open swishzone.com from opera but is prompting for flash player download
<dwidmann> d0uglas: should be fine to have them, so long as there aren't conflicting dependencies
<dwidmann> [abhishek] : do you have flash installed?
<ceefour> d0uglas: use unofficial repos/sources only for specific needs
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: can you tell me the package name?
<ceefour> d0uglas: i recently installed beryl, so I needed to add repositories for nvidia drivers & beryl stuff to install them. and gladly it worked fine :-)
<d0uglas> ceefour: Right.... but where can i get a list of those sources
<dwidmann> [abhishek] : not really, I just grab it from www.adobe.com
<d0uglas> i'm feeling a little reckless and i'm not too worried so i'm just gonna toss on some familiar sources and cross my fingers
<dwidmann> afraid I don't know the package name
<ceefour> d0uglas: seriously, you shouldn't add sources just because you want to see "what's there". it'll more likely conflict with official ubuntu repos or else you already have
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: i did that but it is supporting firefox and not opera
<ceefour> d0uglas: if you need to install some software, use automatix
<d0uglas> ok
<dwidmann> [abhishek] : you need to copy the libflashplayer.so file from the firefox plugin dir to /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<ceefour> d0uglas: otherwise, follow a guide such as ubuntuguide.org
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: ok
<yuriy> d0uglas: there are basically two semi-official repositories: universe and multiverse.  they should include most of the software that's in debian repos, at least.
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: let me try
<ceefour> d0uglas: there is a possibility to mess up your system pretty bad. and since Linux does currently not have something like Windows's System Restore... ;-)
<surgy> umm so that first program didnt even run.....
<surgy> lol
<jurgens> How do I upgrade from edgy to dapper?
<d0uglas> i'm just dabbling around in different distros
<d0uglas> not too paranoid about br0king the box
<Bxnp> you mean downgrade jurgens
<yuriy> jurgens: you mean from dapper to edgy?
<jurgens> Oh, no, I mean the other way around
<yuriy> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jurgens> Bxnp: I mean from dapper to edgy
<d0uglas> Well, what about a source for non-free/sketchy/gray-area stuff like w32 codec packages
<jurgens> thank you ubotu
<Bxnp> that is a bit easier
<ceefour> d0uglas: oh... google "medibuntu"
<d0uglas> k
<yuriy> d0uglas: that's actually one you need a debian repo for, the rest is in multiverse
<yuriy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d0uglas> gotchya
<dwidmann> some of the sketchy stuff can probably be got from the PLF repos
<d0uglas> i could always just grab the tarbals and compile the old fassioned way
<d0uglas> nah that's crazy
<ceefour> d0uglas: if you just try to get most of the convenience stuff easily, install automatix.
<ceefour> d0uglas: getautomatix.com
<d0uglas> ceefour: doing it
<dwidmann> by the way, automatix, can really, really screw up your system. I've heard horror stories.
<KristjanS> so should the root partition be the active one?
<ceefour> d0uglas: you don't have to mingle with sources.list and you'll be in for lots of surprises.
<ceefour> KristjanS: yep, the /
<ceefour> KristjanS: what OS are you using now? or are u currently using the LiveCD? have you had previous experience installing kubuntu?
<KristjanS> ceefour: i have used ubuntu before, and then i installed kubuntu (not from the cd) and i liked it and decided to make a clean install
<[abhishek] > dwidmann: thanks buddy...... its workin fine
<KristjanS> ceefour: my last log out from windows xp was on 23:59 on 31st december 2006 :)
<ceefour> KristjanS: nice
<dwidmann> [abhishek] : no problem
<ceefour> KristjanS: i'm still living windowsXP with the help of VMware for Linux :-)
<KristjanS> ceefour: what kind of applications are you using from windows?
<d0uglas> i'm in kde non-root and when i try to run other programs as root or switch to admin mode in the control panel it tells me i'm putting in the wrong pw when i am certain i got it right.. is this a kde wallet thing maybe?
<d0uglas> "Su returned with an error."
<d0uglas> guess it's a sudo thing
<juano> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ceefour> KristjanS: MS Money 2007. Sync from Sony Ericsson K600. Home designer app. Visual Studio 2005 and my own software(s) using .NET :-(
<KristjanS> ceefour: okay, i've never used any of those
<Ace2016> How do i configure lilo to boot xp?
<Ace2016> xp has the boot thing on /dev/hda1
<ceefour> d0uglas: try opening konsole, then type sudo su, can you get that to work?
<yuriy> Ace2016: kubuntu doesn't use lilo...
<Ace2016> yea it does
<dwidmann> no it doesn't.
<dwidmann> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ace2016> if you set the root partition as xfs and do not create a /boot with ext3 or other supported file type
<jughead> it looks like grub to me
<yuriy> oh
<Ace2016> grub can't boot from xfs so lilo was used
<d0uglas> ceefour: seems to work...
<Ace2016> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<dwidmann> Ace2016: interesting, last time I tried to do t hat, it just failed.
<Ace2016> so how do i configure lilo?
<juano> Ace2016: a lilo.conf in /etc maybe
<ceefour> d0uglas: are you sure you're typing YOUR own password when kde su pops up?
<yuriy> there is a control center module for it that you can install
<KristjanS> http://siimson.eu/kristjan/pildid/screenshotid/partitions_3.png
<yuriy> !info lilo-config
<ubotu> lilo-config: KDE frontend for lilo configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 384 kB
<surgy> i've been thinking about making a driver installer (someday) for kubuntu to install graphics drivers, whould this be legal? and if its not why isnt there one? im talking about a gui that lets you select ati or nvidia and installing the repos and the driver automaticly then restarting X for the user
<d0uglas> ceefour: i think i'm getting warm, tweaking up visudo now
<Ace2016> thanks
<ceefour> surgy: there are stuff like that.
<Ace2016> Oh and i used the alternative install disk so it may have been that
<ceefour> surgy: check ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<ceefour> surgy: they have some 20-line script that installs all the drivers AND installing beryl AND autoruns beryl at startup.
<d0uglas> ceefour: bam it worked ;)
<yuriy> surgy: isn't that what automatix does? (i've never used it)
<ceefour> d0uglas: what did you do?
<surgy> ceefour: i know i used it but im talking bout a graphicle thing like point and click
<d0uglas> ceefour: added my user name into the sudo-able user list or whatever in visudo
<d0uglas> voila, now it works
<ceefour> surgy: well, for that you have automatix & easyubuntu
<surgy> yuriy: i heard automatix auto installs a bunch of garbage and can cause instability so i never even looked at it
<ceefour> d0uglas: congrats. now u know users must be put into sudoers list before they can sudo
<surgy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<surgy> ceefour: thats still a script
<yuriy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<surgy> ceefour: im talking about pure point and click
<d0uglas> yeah i'm learning quite a lot with this whole kubuntu thing
<yuriy> wow that's a pretty cruel description
<d0uglas> hmm automatix2 was already on
<surgy> yeah thats why i havnt looked
<d0uglas> aww legal threats about codecs make me sad :(
<ceefour> yuriy: i agree. it describe that negative even in the first sentence.
<ceefour> yuriy: rather than describing what it does, it says "tries to install some software". not very good PR speak ;-)
<ceefour> surgy: proprietary drivers & stuff are against the Ubuntu spirit... :-(
<jurgens> HEY, I'VE JUST FOUND OUT: SECONDLIFE WAS OPEN SOURCED AND NOW IS GPL!!!
<surgy> ceefour: then with nvidia's open indulgence in opengl why hasnt a non proprietary driver been written?
<surgy> jurgens: but still requires a subscription? or is there private servers now?
<dwidmann> surgy: because they want to "protect their intellectual property", more realistically, I think they're afraid ATI will steal it and actually have drivers that work :O
<surgy> dwidmann: but reverse engineering is possible and legal, why isnt there a open source  driver?
<ceefour> surgy: philosophy, business, competition, money, etc. stuff are complicated. we users/customers just can "sigh" about what these guys do
<jurgens> surgy: I don't know if it's only the client or the servers too, but it's a huge step, seeing that the free software community has nothing similar anyway
<n8k99_> it's only the clients for now that are gpl'd
<surgy> jurgens: we have private game servers everywhere
<dwidmann> surgy, there is. See the nv driver. The vesa driver also works.
<Lynoure> surgy: Because too many people are happy using the binary-only?
<ceefour> surgy: there *IS* an open source driver. that's why when you install Ubuntu on a nvidia card "it just works". it doesn't have acceleration though, but that's underway
<surgy> jurgens and they are mostly legal if they are kept private
<jurgens> Anyway, it's terrific news and I wonder why I didn't see it on the (free software related) news!
<n8k99_> but not all of the libraries and dependencies are gpl'd
<surgy> ceefour: it is in the works though right?
<jurgens> surgy: Private Secondlife servers??
<ceefour> surgy: Mark.S's plans is to push commercial vendors to open their drivers by getting as many ubuntu installed as possible.
<surgy> jurgen: no private wow servers and eq servers an uo servers and the like
<jurgens> n8k99_: That'd be impossible
<surgy> ceefour i am trying to convert people in my family since i am the hardware techy for my family
<jurgens> n8k99_: What do you mean not all libs are GPL'd?
<n8k99_> jurgens: not from what I understand from a developer who is working on the ppc linux clinet for second life
<ceefour> surgy: e.g. if ATI/Intel can be accelerated on ubuntu upon first install, and that doesn't happen with Nvidia, and there're many ubuntu customers, Nvidia will be forced to "give up" their drivers
<dwidmann> be back soon
<jurgens> n8k99_: Probably they're still in the process. Just like Java.
<n8k99_> some of teh graphics libraries are not free - which means they have to use a different set
<surgy> ceefour: i understand, i just think that they make enough money off there hardware and there giving away the drivers anyway i dont understand the reason behind hiding the source
<ceefour> surgy: Ubuntu as it is now requires "a change of mind". it is very difficult to use Ubuntu while still retaining "legacy stuff".
<surgy> ceefour: its not like ati has access to there GPUs or anything
<ceefour> surgy: well, the driver's source is still a driver's source. there are lots of code in a driver. and that ain't "easy".
<ceefour> surgy: competition is very bloody nowadays.
<surgy> yea
<ceefour> surgy: seriously nvidia doesn't want to be the next 3dfx.
<surgy> anyways i have alot of reading to go through
<surgy> learning python
<n8k99_> jurgens there is a project called OpenSL that is working on a full frre version of the client
<d0uglas> cups is picking up my canon ip6220d, but it ain't got the driver for the same model. Canon's website of course doesn't have it either. Where might I look or does anyone know of a safe/generic canon one to go with or perhaps a free open driver?
<ceefour> surgy: for users though, well they shouldn't care. all they care is that their hardware works. and for that matter you can have www.nvidia.com that provides them.
<d0uglas> it's a simple inkjet with one of those tiny tv screens
<n8k99_> http://opensecondlife.org
<ceefour> surgy: actually, installing linux-restricted-modules solves lots of the problems, including GLX.
<surgy> ceefour: yeah thats what i do
<surgy> ill be back later to continue this convo
<jurgens> n8k99_: Wow, cool! Not related to Secondlife, the company, right?
<n8k99_> correct
<d0uglas> Hmm canon does have a mac osx driver, since that is *nix based, might i get lucky?
<ceefour> surgy: seriously, when you compare winXP to ubuntu, which one is easier to install? I've installed an L30 Toshiba with WinXP SP2 and none of the hardware work except the Ethernet (THANK GOD!). sound, video card, etc. NONE WORKS!
<jurgens> n8k99_: I wish they also opened the servers, that'd be a revolution
<ceefour> surgy: I bet had I installed Ubuntu there everything will just work. I can't believe people say Windows is much easier.
<ceefour> surgy: the only reason why Windows is easier to install is because the PC is already preinstalled AND preconfigured with windows upon purchase
<n8k99_> jurgens there is some talk of that happening down the roadmap
<n8k99_> but for now it is only talk jurgens
<surgy> ceefour: ubuntu is awsome, and everything works soooo much better, but there are small things that turn people away like drivers and proper DX emulation that is just daunting for a noob
<jurgens> n8k99_: You mean even the company is considering that???
<n8k99_> http://i386.kruel.org/blog/?p=230 that's about a LinuxPPC build
<surgy> ceefour: took me like 75 tries just to get my driver to work and i walked away from ubuntu like 30 times and this time im finnaly satrting to learn
<n8k99_> IIRC that is what accompnaied teh original annoucement
<n8k99_> Linden Labs looks forward to opening the source in order to grow teh community even further
<n8k99_> it saves tehm development time for all teh various platforms that are availbile
<jurgens> n8k99_: Certainly.. and I hope they won't be discouraged by opensl
<n8k99_> jurgens from what i have seen thus far they have not been
<jurgens> n8k99_: They don't deserve being forked, at least not yet. They've already been kind enough to our community, especially considering their client, which had feature parity with the windows one
<n8k99_> jurgens no mention of fork on my behalf - i was just suggesting that rather than having to do all teh development for linux, solaris, sparc, ppc, tabletpc, pocketpc, nokia n800, etc
<n8k99_> the OSS community will be more than happy to handle all teh crazy ports
<jurgens> right
<n8k99_> cuz it means they'll get to run it on their hardware
<n8k99_> http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/second-life-client-gpld-two-weeks-later
<ceefour> n8k99_: i think we should think about having game servers streaming videos right through our desktop
<ceefour> n8k99_: is there something like this already?
<ceefour> n8k99_: I think that'll make DreamWorks quality game visuals available much faster
<n8k99_> i'm not quite certain what you mean?
<n8k99_> ceefour do you mean to play console quality games over the network?
<KristjanS> kubuntu installed, restart
<ceefour> n8k99_: nope, *DreamWorks* quality. I meant 3D games
<ceefour> n8k99_: like Second Life
<ceefour> n8k99_: all this time games are limited by our graphic cards. and they're not cheap. they're even much more expensive than the price of our CPU
<n8k99_> ceefour well, your graphics cards will still play an integral part in the streaming verson as well - what do you think will be translating the streaming code into graphics?
<ceefour> n8k99_: and now that people are more likely to use laptops. they want games too and at this moment is quite unlikely
<ceefour> n8k99_: true. but now graphic cards are very fast at decoding video formats. much more than rendering zillions of triangles. besides, which one looks better, your several years old of Titanic's DVD or your current game screenshot in 2007?
<n8k99_> ceefour it does seem to me that this is something that is under development, and quite heavily in the commercial world  at that
<ceefour> n8k99_: i'm thinking about game servers rendering the frames using their mumbo jumbo servers (to get DreamWorks quality screens) and streaming these to us.
<n8k99_> ceefour i wouldn't know - my hardware is all at least six yearsold
<ceefour> n8k99_: this will make games playable in all hardware. be it windows, linux, playstation, etc. hardware vendors will cry but game vendors will be rich (IMHO)
<n8k99_> ceefour except for the high over head they will have to pay to stream all that content over networks
<ceefour> n8k99_: GAMERS ARE rich guys. I really think so. Why else would they pay subscription to WoW, buying the latest gfx card and stuff?
<n8k99_> the more popular the game the more bandwidth their network will require-- and the more popular games will have much higher quality grafix ==> more data to compress
<ceefour> n8k99_: as long as they pay the game vendors the game vendors will be happy
<ceefour> n8k99_: we're already streaming tons of YouTube today.
<n8k99_> sure i believe you ceefour
<ceefour> n8k99_: we're now heading to video-on-demand, Apple TV and stuff. which will customers pay higher: 1 hour of CNN news or 1 hour of multiplayer gaming session?
<jughead> hello, I use Kubuntu and would like to have beryl-manager start every time I log in.  where can I configure autostarted applications in KDE?
<n8k99_> youtube is nothing compared to *Dreamworks* quality 3d games which require multiple interactions over nanosecond switches
<ceefour> jughead: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
<ceefour> n8k99_: agreed completely with you. we need better bandwidth.
<ceefour> n8k99_: but I believe game companies will be willing to subsidize that. much more than the media can for TV/HDTV/whatever
<jughead> thanks ceefour
<n8k99_> ceefour- us telecos will have to get out of the way in order for us to better bandwidth
<n8k99_> ceefour and they are too invested in copper
<ceefour> I heard you guys have 6 Mbps links there for home. I guess that's quite enough for DVD quality playback
<ceefour> Yesterday I tried streaming using VLC. It's damn good.
<ceefour> n8k99_: what I think to (K)Ubuntu is that this will "lessify" Windows dominance in the gaming marketplace.
<n8k99_> ceefour not just gaming
<ceefour> n8k99_: and *seriously*, I think gamers are more key to Ubuntu widespread not Office people.
<ceefour> n8k99_: what do you have in mind? you're playing second life so I guess you know a lot about this matter
<n8k99_> ceefour that seems to be a plausible theory
<n8k99_> ceefour- no games here - i'm an information head
<n8k99_> ceefour and write music/make art
<ppp> Hi.
<n8k99_> hi ppp
<ceefour> n8k99_: really? so I guess you're excited about the upcoming Ubuntu Studio?
<ceefour> n8k99_: you should help their project into reality. done right, I believe that'll kick some ass.
<ppp> When i run winecfg, i get 'Failed to open the service control manager.'
<ceefour> hi ppp too
<n8k99_> i've been watching that develop ceefour
<ceefour> n8k99_: but at this time I'm quite pessimistic. the media world is something very coupled with proprietary formats and stuff. it will be very difficult to get this into the spirit of ubuntu.
<ceefour> n8k99_: especially if they're forcing the "free beech" philosophy (free beer+speech).
<ForgeAus> grrr how do I get around package breaking?
<ceefour> ForgeAus: what package?
<ForgeAus> uae
<ForgeAus> the upgrade adept says will break packages
<ceefour> ForgeAus: dunno about that
<n8k99_> ceefour there seems to be a general tidechange that is happening - and the proprietary aspects of multimedia will be broken
<n8k99_> ForgeAus: are you using feisty?
<ForgeAus> not yet
<n8k99_> edgy?
<ceefour> n8k99_: really, so they'll incorporate some proprietary stuff?
<ForgeAus> yup
<n8k99_> ceefour: no i mean global drm and the like will go bye bye quick like
<ceefour> n8k99_: I guess there's a need for us (Ubuntu guys) to realize that users need transition period.
<ceefour> n8k99_: oh i see. i guess that's the future. but for legacy stuff, and currently, we still have to live in the lockin world
<ForgeAus> hmmm also console common and console-data break my *.desktop packages (ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu)
<n8k99_> ForgeAus: its best to try not to subvert breaking a package with adept, generally means it fudge your system if you do
<ForgeAus> erm *-desktop sorry
<ForgeAus> I don't want to SUBVERT it I want to make it happy!
<ForgeAus> without breaking things!
<n8k99_> ceefour: sure, but linspire will be releasing easy installation methods for restricted codecs across several distrobutions
<n8k99_> ForgeAus: hmm.. usually, if adept tells me that it will break packages, i try to use apt0get
<n8k99_> ForgeAus: that gives me more feedbackon what excatly is the problem and occaisionally, I am even able to get the right dependencies to install
<d0uglas> trying to install superkaramba... getting configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<d0uglas> (hi)
<n8k99_> ceefour i think the most exciting part about UbuntuStudio is they will have a kernel preconfigured to handle mutlimedia apps like softsythns
<ceefour> n8k99_: really. that's cool...
<n8k99_> ceefour that's what it looks like to me
<asdfg> how to find out what dns i'm using in kubuntu?
<d0uglas> asdfg: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ceefour> n8k99_: i'm quite worried about a lot of stuff actually. with that.
<ceefour> n8k99_: even office users can't do with OpenOffice...
<asdfg> how i find out what's my isp dns?
<ceefour> n8k99_: what would photoshoppers do without Photoshop? And videoers do without Premiere? And sounders without ACID/Sound Forge?
<n8k99_> ceefour currently I use the gimp, jahshaka, and Audacity
<ceefour> n8k99_: IMHO what I really think, if Ubuntu can't breach through the professional market, it should make it into the education market
<Jucato> !superkaramba | d0uglas
<ubotu> d0uglas: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> !info superkaramba | d0uglas
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<ceefour> !install superkaramba | ceefour
<Jucato> d0uglas: superkarama is in universe. you need to enable universe to get it
<d0uglas> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<d0uglas> <-- day one of kubuntu
<n8k99_> welcome
<d0uglas> hour 32
<ceefour> d0uglas: keep hanging around and you'll have many days with kubuntu :-)
<Jucato> d0uglas: ok... welcome aboard. tip #1: don't try to compile things yet unless absolutely necessary :D
<d0uglas> jucato yeah i know but i was coming up dry on apt
<d0uglas> so i figured what the hell
<Jucato> d0uglas: if in case you couldn't find something in apt, try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<d0uglas> k
<d0uglas> .com, huh
<dwidmann> Jucato, or unless you're some sort of, y'know, masochist or something
<Jucato> chances are, you might not have the proper repositories enabled. Ubuntu has over 20,000 packages. they wouldn't leave out superkaramba :D
<d0uglas> well obviously i need to tweak my sources
<n8k99_> g'dnight all!
<d0uglas> yup, there's karamba
<d0uglas> gotta have eyecandy for momma.. doing a switcharoo on her crashed xp laptop
<d0uglas> thought i'd go with kubuntu over debian
<d0uglas> Ahh .. picoing sources.list, gotta uncomment a line or two to get into your "universe"
<Jucato> yep
<d0uglas> apt-get update;apt-get superkaramba, bingo.
<d0uglas> How about an MS ActiveSync substitute for my phone?
<mena> hi again
<kristjans> hey
<nino> anyone know how to view a .vsd Microsoft visio file?
<nino> !.vsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> nino: try Kivio
<nino> k lemme see!
<kristjans> i just installed kubuntu, now should i get the latest intel drivers?
<mena> i opened my moniture and plugin option then i found the detected vga card is i 810 then i press configure then i found its telling me the dected hrdware is intel 915 so what is wrong here
<kristjans> and then 915resolution
<d0uglas> Looks like whatever battery monitor/power management thing that came with edgy has underclocked my processor in half even when plugged in.. what's the name of this thing so i can uninstall it?
<d0uglas> the default laptop battery/power monitor thing
<d0uglas> ... which may or may not be responsible for the throttling
<d0uglas> well i'll just disable it and get the powernowd thing, envermind
<mena> any idea
<kevin> hey, this is a pretty lame quesiton, but I never learned how todo it, how do I change the permissions on a directory from only allowing root to access it, to allowing a user to access it using chmod?
<Jucato> kevin: what directory?
<kevin> It's just some files copied over from my windows parition
<dwidmann> chown = change owner
<Jucato> kevin: sudo chmod -R <new onwer>:<new group> directory/
<Jucato> er.. chown
<Jucato> sorry
<kevin> I ran mv to move the directory over, and now chmod to change the permissions, I get how to add r,w,x etc. but I don't understand how to change permissions
<kevin> Okay, going to try that now, thank you : )
<Jucato> kevin: just don't go doing that to other root-owned directories like /usr, /etc, etc
<kevin> Yup, I know
<ceefour> !man chown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man chown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceefour> !help chown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help chown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ceefour: the bot doesn't do man pages. you  have to do that locally
<Jucato> (on your computer)
<kevin> Grrr, it's telling me no such directory, I'm in /Desktop and the folder is on my desktop
<kevin> I typed :
<jion> What is the console command to see running proccess
<dwidmann> ps
<kevin> sudo chmod -R <kevin>:<users> portal/    portal being the name of the directory
<Jucato> kevin: chown
<jion> thnk
<Jucato> and don't include the < >
<kevin> No, I know not to include those, lol
<kevin> Oops, wait I see what I did I think
<Jucato> sudo chown -R kevin:users portal/ (presuming  there's a users group)
<kevin> Okay, it just ran that command
<kevin> But it still won't let me access it
<dwidmann> sudo chmod 700 -R portal/
<kevin> Okay.. now that worked but it won't let me access it directly from my desktop
<kevin> How werid...
<kevin> ohhhh well, I got access to what I needed, I'm sure I can figure this much out at least
<kevin> Thanks for your help guys kids : P
<crazy_penguin> good morning (hopefully)
<dwidmann> still the middle of the night here :s
<kraut> moin
<jurgens> crazy_penguin: Why do you hope it's morning?
<crazy_penguin> jurgens: i hope that it will be a good morning
<crazy_penguin> because i didn't sleep from yesterday morning
<kristjans> how do i make kde load "sudo 915resolution mode 7e 1280x800" on the startup?
<dwidmann> kristjans: perhaps you could put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kristjans> and then chmod it ;)
<_lordtweety_> I posted in your blog Bxnp :)
<Bxnp> yes i saw i have to aprove it
<Bxnp> but i will do it know
<_lordtweety_> cool
<Bxnp> now
* dwidmann holds back a yawn
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato enjoys his last tea bag
<genii> Jucato :)
* dwidmann just finished another can of MD
<Ayabara> is korganizer/kalendar the way to go if I need a calendar application?
<dwidmann> Ayabara: probably
<crazy_bus> Today for some reason my sources are taking a long time to update.  Up to 4 minutes where it used to take 6 seconds.  Does anyone know the reason?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus, well, if there really are updates, it usually takes a bit longer, and perhaps the mirrors are bogged down or something
<crazy_bus> for some reason the speed has being 5 bytes a second
<genii> If you have default repos in there it could be a long ways physically from where you are...New Zealand in fact
<crazy_bus> Also I know can't install anything anymore.  I get this error:
<crazy_bus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crazy_bus>  libltdl3-dev
<crazy_bus> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<crazy_bus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<craftycorner> I have a question
<dwidmann> Crafty, just ask it
<craftycorner> trying to do a pastedump and it's asking me syntax
<craftycorner> newbie here.   how do i know what syntax my dump is
<dwidmann> just leave the syntax as none
<craftycorner> k
<pa0lo> hi all, can you suggest me a good graphical ftp server?
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3310/
<craftycorner> does this mean I've got a 2.0 USB port?
<craftycorner> I don't mean to sound dumb
<craftycorner> cuz i don't wanna buy a USB 2.0 pen drive and not be able to use it
<dwidmann> Hmm, looks like that's what its saying.
<dwidmann> 480 mbit/s = ~48mb/s = usb2 max speed
<orient2000> Does anybody knows any good rip program to rip my cd's to mp3?
<craftycorner> hey, thanks!  cuz the computer guy made this computer said i only had 1.0 but he may not have known that I had more USB ports activated (before I learned to do anything 4 myself.)
<dwidmann> orient2000: k3b
<orient2000> thanks
<dwidmann> orient2000: of course, you'll need lame install to do the mp3 encoding
<craftycorner> ttyl
<Bxnp-away> dwidmann: grip is a nice simple program to do that
<orient2000> where can I get lame? I remebmer I had this problem long time ago.
<Bxnp-away> apt-get install grip
<dwidmann> Bxnp-away: so is kaudiocreator. I just like k3b because it seems to be a bit faster.
<Bxnp-away> lol, just gave an alternative
<dwidmann> Besides, for the typical user in this channel, k3b is already installed :)
<Bxnp-away> true
<Bxnp-away> gppd thinking
<pa0lo> hi all, can you suggest me a good graphical ftp server?
<Jucato> konqueror, kftpgrabber
<dwidmann> jucato, konqueror isn't quite an ftp server :O
<Jucato> ah server... sorry
<Jucato> I was thinking ftp client :P
<dwidmann> indeed
<orient2000> I have it since I used Animatrix2; ** (process:19968): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<dwidmann> I doubt you'll find a graphical ftp server pa0lo, maybe a gui with which to configure an ftp server if you're lucky
<ceefour> pa0lo: dwidmann: I remember warFTPD, is it still around?
<dwidmann> ceefour: if it is, it's not in ubuntu's repos
<Jucato> !info lame | orient2000
<genii> Some webmin module for ftp won't care what backend you use
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ceefour> genii: I don't even realize that ubuntu has webmin?
<orient2000> grip is working. I will see the results.
<dwidmann> ceefour, ubuntu has lots of things ..... 20000+ somethings to be slightly less vague.
<genii> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<genii> Apparently been superceded by something else
<genii> !usermin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<dwidmann> Yes, but what :\ That description could have been more helpful
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to fix my package manager?
<crazy_penguin> crazy_bus: what is the problem?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: yes, but doing so would most certainly require you to tell people in which way its broken.
<crazy_bus> I told before :)
<dwidmann> that certainly isn't helping me now x_x
<crazy_bus> I was trying to install something but it wan't downloading so I closed the terminal.  Now it won't install and comes up with this error; E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crazy_bus> I think I may have fixed it with apt-get clean, as it's now redownloading the packages.
<dwidmann> apt-get clean would probably help
<lexua1> where have all the kcontrol entries moved to in feisty kubuntu?
<dwidmann> if it had a half downloaded package that could really screw with things
<dwidmann> lexua1: you can still use kcontrol .... believe it or not, much of what you might be looking for isn't present in kde-systemsettings
<crazy_bus> The error is still there
<dwidmann> crazy_bus- You'll probably have to remove whatever package it's complaining about
<dwidmann> then reinstall it.
<lexua1> dwidmann: my kcontrol has 2 entries.
<genii> !gnupanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupanel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<dwidmann> and here ubotu says he's all knowing. Feh.
<lexua1> dwidmann: what's the shell command for kde-systemsettings ??
<dwidmann> lexua1: systemsettings
<crazy_bus> It complaining about libltdl3-dev.  But apt-get remove wont uninstall it
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: try dpkg --purge
<crazy_bus> type this? dpkg --purge libltdl3-dev
<orient2000> grip converts to ogg format. In setup ~/mp3/%A-%d.m3u How can I change it so it does to mp3?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus right
<lexua1> any reason why kcontrol is practically empty?
<dwidmann> lexua1: perhaps an upgrade went bad, or something?
<crazy_bus> If I do that I get this error:
<crazy_bus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crazy_bus>  libltdl3-dev
<crazy_bus> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<lexua1> fresh install
<lexua1> dwidmann: is your kcontrol full?
<dwidmann> It is.
<orient2000> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<lexua1> feisty?
<dwidmann> edgy
<lexua1> aaah
<dwidmann> could be a feisty problem, if herd2 is like that, perhaps a bug should be filed if one hasn't already been
<dwidmann> lexua1: take a look at kcmshell --list and see what all it gives you
<crazy_bus> It tells me to sudo apt-get autoremove.  But when I do it comes up with the same error as the install problem.  The packages it wants to autoremove are related to the one I was trying to install.
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: let this serve as a reminder not to kill the process midway through an install :\
<crazy_bus> But the thing hadn't started download loading after leaving it for 5 minutes
<dwidmann> Odd.
<crazy_bus> So is there anyway to fix my problem and remove libltdl3-dev?
<lexua1> The following modules are available: obex - OBEX device configuration tool
<dwidmann> lexua1: if that's all kcmshell --list gives you, well, you're in trouble.
<lexua1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/76825
<[nige] > hi all
<dwidmann> hi [nige] 
<[nige] > anyone know a good keyboard status indicator for KDE?
<surgy> good night
<baronmordock> does anyone know what repositories firefox and gaim are in?
<dwidmann> night surgy
<dwidmann> baronmordock: probably main
<dwidmann> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<dwidmann> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<dwidmann> [nige] : keyboard status indicator?
<[nige] > dwidmann, so i know when my insert key is on...
<[nige] > its very annoying with my laptop having numlock always off when I start up
<dwidmann> [nige] , the numlock part is easy to fix
<dwidmann> systemsettings -> keyboard
<[nige] > hmmm
<solemnwarning> How can I configure apt to use a HTTP proxy?
<[nige] > i wonder why ididnt see it yet
<premier_> hey, for some reason kcontrol wont let me change my monitor settings
<premier_> can I pastebin the error?
<dwidmann> premier_: you can
<solemnwarning> Anyone?
<dwidmann> solemnwarning: no idea
<lexua1> perhaps $http_proxy ??
<solemnwarning> Where do I set http_proxy?
<lexua1> bash variable
<solemnwarning> ok
<solemnwarning> I'll add it to bashrc then
<lexua1> yeah, perhaps: 'export http_proxy=FOO'
<premier_> http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errormessage1dz7.png
<premier_> btw, I know this falls squarely in the "unsupported" side of linux, but does anybody have any experience in running windows games using wine?
<lexua1> I used to run starcraft, what games are you thinking of
<Jucato> premier_: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance"
<dwidmann> premier_: try this: "sudo aptitude install kde-guidance"
<dwidmann> oh, jucato was thinking the same thing, we must be right :D
<premier_> Jucato: done
<Jucato> premier_: try it again
* Jucato actually almost never uses that GUI config becaus it almost never works for him
<premier_> lexua1: I got starcraft running, it made me so happy.  Im trying to get alpha centuri and pharaoh, but they give me trouble
* dwidmann uses nvidia-xconfig instead
<premier_> fixed thanks
<dwidmann> premier_: http://appdb.winehq.org
<lexua1> premier_: A google search should give you an idea if anyone else has had any success, there is also cedega.
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to fix it? :)
<premier_> do you recomend I use something besides he gui?  I have an ati that gives me a lot of trouble
<premier_> cedega costs $$, right?  Like $5 a month or something?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: best thing I can think to do is to remove any and all packages that it complains about. You can reinstall them afterwards
<Jucato> premier_: when it comes to fixing xorg, most often I have to resort to the command line, like editing xorg.conf or running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lexua1> premier_: I don't know much about it. I'd experiment with free wine for a while and see how you go.
<crazy_bus> but if I sudo apt-get remove the package it complains about I get the same error?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: some fun commands to play with: "sudo apt-get -f install", "sudo dpkg --purge <packages>"
<crazy_bus> I've tried those but they don't work either
<dwidmann> Those sorts of errors drive me crazy, crazy, but played with in the right order they can usually fix things.
<visik7> anyone had try the new compiz packages form gandalf that support kwd ?
<crazy_bus> I tried the commands but I get this error; does it mean anything?  unable to open files list file for package `libgtop2-common': Input/output error
<dwidmann> crazy_bus, I wonder what "sudo apt-get -f remove" would do, I've not tried that one before
<frojnd> hello hays..
<frojnd> guys* :)
<frojnd> how can I chat with "irc" in not gui ?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: it certainly means something is wrong, in a very not good kind of way.
<frojnd> like if I start monitor alt + f3..
<dwidmann> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out ) - also see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<crazy_bus> apt-get remove -f comes up with errors too :(
<dwidmann> crazy_bus, take a look at "man apt-get", type /--fix<enter>
<orient2000> I have xp pro and linux does not see it. how can I convert to 32 bit format? I need access to data to transfer to linux.
<dwidmann> orient2000: what exactly are you needing to do?
<orient2000> I need to access my xp pro HD from kubuntu
<dwidmann> !ntfs-fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-fuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> grr
<dwidmann> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<orient2000> thanks I am going to try it now.
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: hmmm, I have yet another idea. sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install <every single package that it complained about here"
<crazy_bus> all in one line?
<dwidmann> Yes.
<graniti>  hi. how can I set a process to be automatically respawned when/if it dies?
<crazy_bus> dwidmann: it didn't work
<dunnoanything> hi..the file permission drwxr-sr-x the s stands for what? i know x is executable
<dunnoanything> i couldn't find it on web..
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: figures :\
<dunnoanything> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<crazy_bus> It wan'ts to autoremove 3 packages, one of which is a package it complained of.  But doing that doesn't work either
<dunnoanything> what does the 's' stands for???
<dwidmann> sticky, I think
<dunnoanything> sticky?
<dwidmann> Yes, sticky.
<dunnoanything> i've got one is capital 'S' too
<dunnoanything> does it mean very sticky? haha
<dwidmann> STICKY DIRECTORIES
<dwidmann>        When  the sticky bit is set on a directory, files in that directory may
<dwidmann>        be unlinked or renamed only by the directory owner as well as  by  root
<dwidmann>        or the file owner.
<d0dge-> Is there a way to get support for hyperlinks in Konsole?
<genii> frojnd: Use the program ircii by   sudo-apt-get install ircii      then put in the freenode irc site to its conf file. Then start irc by  sudo irc
<d0dge-> I'd only need it in SSH
<Jucato> d0dge-: if you mean clicking on URL links in Konsole, no, not directly
<d0dge-> Jucato: Okay
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdf
<frojndIRSSI> hehe now I am in NON GUI with irssi
<frojndIRSSI> only problem is I dont know how to change identd
<frojndIRSSI> and oh if gui dies how can I surf the net?
<dwidmann> links
<frojndIRSSI> ?
<genii> with elinks, yes
<frojndIRSSI> himme an sample
<frojndIRSSI> example d0h
<dwidmann> links, elinks, links2 ... lynx .... quite a few of those browsers
<frojndIRSSI> ah u meant browsers...
<genii> links is now symlinked to elinks
<frojndIRSSI> elinks ?
<kageko> hello i have trouble with my headset can someone help me?
<user-land> Hello, every time my Kubuntu tries to access a file, i get "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<frojndIRSSI> I will install elinks
<akrus> how to get UUID of /dev/sda1?
<frojndIRSSI> damn now a days web designers arent on site of non gui...
<frojndIRSSI> :)
<genii> Yeah the days of lynx-compliant websites are long over my friend
<frojndIRSSI> yes but what if gui dies
<Johnsandman> the hardcore of your brain never dies
<crazy_bus> http://channels.debian.net/paste/5201  Here is what happens in the terminal?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<ceefour> hi all
<ceefour> I wonder why my console is garbled when in text-mode, but okay in Konsole?
<louzam> salut tous
<louzam> wooow y a du clones ici lolll
<louzam> personne parle ?
<genii> !fr | louzam
<ubotu> louzam: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<louzam> ok merciii
<waylandbill> is everyone just so psyched and chomping at the bit to run out and buy vista tomorrow. ;-)
<Xemanth> nope :)
<genii> I wonder what the bloat factor from XP/2K will be. From 98 to XP the bloat factor was about 3X
<paul__> salut
<sergio> toc toc
<paul__> cine sunte-ti mah?
<paul__> name Bompa
<paul__> oasodpaji dw
<paul__> aw;knd w
<Jucato> paul__: English only please
<paul__> tes ofcourse
<paul__> yes
<crazy_bus> what does this error mean? touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/dpkg/info/libgtop2-common.list': Input/output error
<paul__> what happend here?
<distro-tester> 11:22:49 (13.26 MB/s) - "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list" salvato [139/139] 
<distro-tester> saved it there what i have to do next to install last wine version?
<paul__> woh da i install yahoo messenger on this os?
<paul__> kubuntu
<paul__> plaease somebody tel me
<ceefour> paul__: use Kopete
<ceefour> paul__: It's on the "Internet" group on your KDE menu.
<Rarj> How do I save data to an NTFS partition from kubuntu ?
<Jucato> Rarj: you can't (normally) and shouldn't
<Rarj> why doesnt kubuntu support reiserfs ?
<waylandbill> because it will murder your drives..
<waylandbill> (that last statement wasn't based on fact)  :-D
<g6issenh> salut
<Jucato> waylandbill: it supports reiserfs. it's just that the QtParted in the Desktop CD installer doesn't support it
<Jucato> er.. sorry, that was for Rarj ^^^^
<waylandbill> yup
<Rarj> Jucato: :), right. Also the front-end has been changed has it ?
<tanlaan> ok now im getting angry >.<
<Jucato> Rarj: what do you mean?
<Rarj> Jucato: it doesnt allow me to create more than 4 pri partition
<Rarj> Jucato: its different from Ubuntu
<Jucato> Rarj: you're not allowed to create more than 4 *primary* partitions. but you can create more partitions my creating 1 or more *extended* partitions
<tanlaan> my computer says that i have something open using the adept database, but i have nothing open, ive tried logging out, restarting, and shutting down, and apparently that process hates me :D
<Jucato> that applies to any distro
<tanlaan> anyone wanna help out?
<Jucato> Rarj: yes. Ubuntu uses GParted, and Kubuntu uses QtParted
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | tanlaan
<ubotu> tanlaan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tanlaan> thank you :D
<crazy_bus> fsck has come up with; what should I do? has deleted/unused inode 195503.  Clear<y>       What should I do?
<genii> "y" should be safe if it's unused
<waylandbill> That not to say that you can't use GPartEd LiveCD or even just GPartEd with Kubuntu.
<crazy_bus> What happens if its a system file?
<crazy_bus> Should I clear if the file in question is a system file genii?
<crazy_bus> i.e. Entry 'scrollkeeper_docs' in /var/lib/scrollkeeper (193621) has deleted/unused inode 195506.  Clear<y>?
<genii> crazy_bus Should be OK, but it looks like you may be developing some issues with bad sectors on your hd
<crazy_bus> What should I do about it?
<genii> If you have drives with SMART capability turn that monitoring on in bios to get an early heads-up of impending failures
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to write around bad sectors?
<genii> Otherwise, there's not much you can do when a drive starts to fail. Other than scan it more often than normally
<crazy_bus> I've had to reinstall around 3 times because system files on partition 1 have being disappering.  (Never partition 2 my home drive)
<genii> crazy_bus: When a part of the hd is found as bad, the table which says what part of the drive is used is updated to say there is something there and not to write on that section.
<crazy_bus> does fsck do that?
<genii> yes
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<crazy_bus> So if I type fsck -f it should fix the harddriver?
<genii> crazy_bus: As much as it can, yes. Keep in mind also that if the mbr part is going bad, not much to do since remapping low cylinders like 0 and so on is tough without a lowlevel formatting routine
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Can somebody tell me if there is an application, which shows my cpu load on a graphic like in window$' task manager?
<crazy_bus> Since I have fscked and reinstalled three times do you recommend getting a new hard disk?
<Jucato> [StingRay] : KSysGuard
<[StingRay] > thanks, Jucato
<JohnFlux> Jucato: you've become the ksysguard missionary :-)
<JohnFlux> [StingRay] : ctrl+esc  should bring it up
<Jucato> JohnFlux: hehe :)
<Jucato> [StingRay] : although Ctrl+Esc will only bring up the ProcessTable. the graphs are in the main KSysGuard app/window.
<[StingRay] > cool JohnFlux, but I made some adjustments in KDE and now something else is coming up :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: oh yeah
<Jucato> (That's going to change in KDE4... thanks to JohnFlux)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: been too long in kde4 ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I thought so :)
<JohnFlux> [StingRay] : what have you setup to come up instead?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: as to why the two were separated in the first place, I'll never understand...
<JohnFlux> Jucato: well because there was the sensor tree etc
<crazy_bus> is fsck -c the command to check for bad sectors?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: plus you want it to be as light as possible to load fast etc
<[StingRay] > JohnFlux, the start menu...
<JohnFlux> crazy_bus: yep
<Jucato> JohnFlux: aah... which we can afford in Qt 4/KDE 4?
<Jucato> [StingRay] : hm... normally that would be Alt+F1, unless you changed keyboard shortcuts.
<crazy_bus> so running fsck -f wouldn't have detected them?
<genii> crazy_bus: All the options and descriptions can be looked at by: man fsck
<JohnFlux> Jucato: nah, I optomised the code a lot more
<screemo> anyone know a good guide for testing out kde4 in sort of a sandbox (either using xnest or similar)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: so it's not very expensive now
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc = ProcessTable (KSysGuard), Alt+F1 = K Menu, Alt+F2 = Run command, etc
<[StingRay] > Alt+F1, shows nothing Jucato. This is not a problem at the moment :)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: goodie goodie :)
<screemo> a CURRENT guide would be nice
<Jucato> screemo: are you ready to compile a lot?
<JohnFlux> screemo: there still isn't much to see
<screemo> Jucato: sure I just got a new cpu, so I'm ready :)
<screemo> Jucato: I know that, but I'm trying to get into qt4 programming..
<Jucato> hm... you could do Qt 4 programming on KDE 3... not necessary to have KDE 4 installed
<JohnFlux> screemo: ah neat
<Jucato> screemo: http://developernew.kde.org
<screemo> sweet
<JohnFlux> Jucato: is that the kdesvn-build  guide
<Jucato> JohnFlux: I don't think so... me checks
<Jucato> JohnFlux: there are usually 2 methods in the guide...
<screemo> thats a nice page.
<ceefour> Jucato: where can i find svn 1.4 and svk 2.0 for ubuntu?
<Jucato> !info subversion | ceefour
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<screemo> anyone else having issues with the "Run command" applet eating the applet to the left of it ?
<Jucato> oops, 1.3 only
<screemo> its a resize problem
<screemo> can be solved by dragging the run command a few pixels to the right
<Jucato> JohnFlux: http://developernew.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts seems to be the guide for kdesvn-build
<Jucato> oops I might be wrong
<Jucato> quick question, does Ctrl+< (Ctrl+Shift+,) work as a keyboard shortcut?
<humbolto> what is the standard fax server in kubuntu? is hylaFax still the name of the game or is it asterisk already?
<graniti> hi. how can I obtain the CPU architecture's infos?
<screemo> graniti: uname -a
<screemo> graniti: dmesg|less will help also
<graniti> screemo: ok. is i686 equivalent to x86_64 ?
<Jucato> uname -a will only give you the kernel that's installed
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> x86_64 = 64-bit
<graniti> and i686 ?
<screemo> graniti: i686 is regular x86
<screemo> graniti: 32bits
<graniti> ok thnks screemo
<graniti> thnks Jucato
<sonicGB> in a nutshell, x86 = early model x86, up to about 80486 I think.... i686 = p2 and beyond?
<sonicGB> not sure if pentium 1 == x86 or i686, probably x86
<Jucato> x86 covers upt to 686 afaik
<sonicGB> Jucato: yes.... I'm just not 100% where the cutoff point is... i686 begins from p2, I *think*
<genii> p1-586
<genii> p2=686
<auser> hello
<sonicGB> genii: sounds about right, thanks.
<andreasw> moin
<agrasifff32> hie
<auser> my kubuntu did not show all the possibly resolutions for my screen
<agrasifff32> i live windows
<auser> why
<auser> ?
<agrasifff32> ok u can use windows
<astrangerr> hi am mumuntu
<auser> can you hel pme?
<agrasifff32> yes
<agrasifff32> u must to change kubuntu to Zubuntu
<astrangerr> n my sister's name is humuntu
<agrasifff32> my father Dubnuntu
<astrangerr> n mama is komurtu
<agrasifff32> And my gramds. cubruntu ,subruntu
<auser> i'm in 640*480 mode
<astrangerr> my uncle homurtu
<auser> it's terrible
<waylandbill> is there a point to all that?
<auser> please help me
<astrangerr> hey windows is best
<astrangerr> doors are worst
<agrasifff32> ok m.soft will help u with $2000
<astrangerr> Poor KUBUNTU
<agrasifff32> and i want to eat penguin sandwich
<astrangerr> Poor people
<marcel> hello
<marcel> need help i don't know any software to open *.flv files on m linux help
<astrangerr> poor hot girls
<auser> there's no one can help me?
<agrasifff32> pooor Linuxes
<ceefour> auser: what video graphic card you have?
<agrasifff32> i will help u on tonight
<ceefour> auser: and what monitor?
<auser> ati
<auser> and a philips 105e
<agrasifff32> my father is nividia
<auser> but the strange thing is that
<ceefour> auser: but you can use KDE right now, right?
<agrasifff32> ;-)
<astrangerr> my mom is onboard
<auser> yes
<ceefour> auser: run Konsole
<agrasifff32> mom is motherboard
<ceefour> auser: then type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<agrasifff32> run with konsole
<jkyro> hello
<astrangerr> u are homeless people
<agrasifff32> i like terminal like my brothers
<ceefour> auser: done so?
<astrangerr> cos u don't have Windows
<auser> just a moment
<agrasifff32> u pooor linuxews people
<jkyro> anybody know if it's possible to define a proxy for kubuntu installer?
<Jucato> astrangerr, agrasifff32: stop it
<agrasifff32> but we like windowzzz
<astrangerr> linuxers i am human bomb
<auser> ceefour: done
<genii> Jucato astranger=agrasifff32 is my opinion
<agrasifff32> i am a bomber of saddams
<Jucato> genii: obviously
<genii> agra= market
<auser> and now?
<Jucato> agrasifff32, astrangerr enough.
<agrasifff32> sudo su install me
<screemo> why isn't HIDD on by default for bluetooth devices...
<astrangerr> Jucato i know you sister Her name is Ducato is'nt she ?
<agrasifff32> and mother mukito
<agrasifff32> and bananaas chukitta
<Jucato> astrangerr, agrasifff32: if you have nothing better to do, go somwhere else, this is your final warning
<astrangerr> Fiat Ducato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<auser> ceefour: it ask me what kind of server drivers
<astrangerr> You are so kind
<agrasifff32>  i love u more
<auser> of x server
<astrangerr> i am fallen love with u
<astrangerr> make love with bill uncle
<agrasifff32> if i wish women ,i will give u
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@85.107.136.27]  by Jucato
* agrasifff32 was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Don't troll in here)
* astrangerr was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Don't troll in here)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> clones...
<genii> :)
<dromer> how can I use ascii-codes in kde?
<ceefour> auser: accept the default already chosen, what does it currently selects?
<auser> i'm accepting all
<auser> just a moment
<crazy_bus> Does fsck -c tell you if it found bad blocks?
<ceefour> auser, anyways, you can just accept all the defaults (there are lots of dialog boxes) until you come to the dialog where you can choose the screen resolutions needed
<ceefour> auser: success?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<auser> ceefour: now i can see the resolution in the panel?
<auser> ceefour: or i must reboot?
<crazy_bus> for me it just said "/dev/hda1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****" does that mean I have bad blocks?
<eeos> hi all
<screemo> crazy_bus: probably, but it should be okay I think
<screemo> crazy_bus: did it reboot afterwards?
<crazy_bus> I'm doing this of a livecd
<screemo> crazy_bus: okay then, thought you had installed the system
<screemo> crazy_bus: are you in the process of installing?
<crazy_bus> I have installed kubuntu.  I'm running off a knoppix livecd
<screemo> crazy_bus: hmm I think you can ignore that message
<screemo> crazy_bus: livecd's wont modify your harddisk
<screemo> crazy_bus: /dev/hda could be your cdrom by the way
<crazy_bus> should I mount the harddrive to fix bad blocks?
<screemo> crazy_bus: if you got sata in your machine they're usually named /dev/sda
<jkyro> anybody tried to use a http proxy installing kubuntu off the livecd?
<crazy_bus> System files have being dissapering off my / partition but not me /home partition.  This has happened and caused me to have to reinstall kubuntu 3 times.  What should I do?
<jkyro> i'm currently trying, started the installer from a terminal with http_proxy environment variable...
<screemo> crazy_bus: hmm sounds like your harddrive is kinda of sick..
<crazy_bus> What should I do?
<jkyro> the reason is that I'm inside a firewall that only allows http through a proxy
<screemo> crazy_bus: hmm you should really boot it in single user mode, and then run fsck -p -f
<screemo> crazy_bus: no guarantees... and I won't be responsible for your system :)
<crazy_bus> why should I do that?
<screemo> crazy_bus: didn't you want to check your for problems?
<screemo> crazy_bus: your hd
<crazy_bus> But fsck runs off the livecd.  What is the difference?
<screemo> crazy_bus: nothing, that should be fine then.
<screemo> crazy_bus: you booted knoppix to fix your harddrive then ?
<crazy_bus> yes
<screemo> crazy_bus: good, that should be fine then.
<crazy_bus> fsck -f said lots of files had delelted inodes
<screemo> crazy_bus: ok, you might want to add -p to fix automatically
<screemo> crazy_bus: let it run through, and cross your fingers :)
<crazy_bus> but the problem is that some of the ones with deleted inodes were system files.
<crazy_bus> and fsck -f doesn't bring them back
<berkes> where does kde store its screensaver settings?
<JohnFlux> berkes: grep screensaver ~/.kde -r
<screemo> crazy_bus: you might want to backup /home/<user> and then reinstall, and put /home/<user> back from a backup
<crazy_bus> So will fsck -c have marked out bad sectors on my harddrive to prevent files disappearing in the future?
<JohnFlux> berkes: :-)
<JohnFlux> crazy_bus: yes, but if you have a few bad sectors, then there's a good chance you'll have more bad sectors in the future
<crazy_bus> screemo, my home is on a seperate partition, which doesn't get missing files.
<JohnFlux> crazy_bus: bad sectors are automatically marked as they are found
<screemo> crazy_bus: even better then, but you should really make a backup anyways if you're reinstalling to get your system files back
<JohnFlux> crazy_bus: I would order a new hard drive, and switch as soon as possible
<jkyro> berkes: config/kdesktoprc
<berkes> JohnFlux: yea, and after grepping trough gigabytes of podcasts, IRC logs and whatmore I still id not find /the/ file where it is stored.
<crazy_bus> I only just reinstalled because of missiing files yesterday.  Though I only ran fsck -f and not fsck -c
<berkes> jkyro: thanks
<jkyro> np
<berkes> I see Saver=somefile.desktop The saver I want has no .desktop :/ is it si
<berkes> is it still possible to run it in KDE?
<jkyro> depending on the saver, it may or may not be possible to create one
<jkyro> I think
<berkes> I want webcollage, its part of xscreensaver, but has no .desktop entry. Hence Its not available in the KDE control centre
<gnomefreak> berkes: doesnt owrk on edgy (might have been fixed in dapper)
<screemo> anyone know how to bypass that hideous delay when booting kubuntu ? - I'm on a laptop using wireless and knetworkmanager
<jkyro> berkes, try creating a .desktop for your saver by tweaking an existing one
<JohnFlux> screemo: where does the delay happen?
<screemo> JohnFlux: when it's dont dhcp for the network that I haven't got connected
<screemo> JohnFlux: dont=doing
<screemo> JohnFlux: means, that it should really check the link up condition before attempting to connect
<gnomefreak> berkes: it wont be added to kubuntu so you would have to work it out on own sorry.
<berkes> jkyro: yea, I just did that. was easier then I thought =)
<frojnd> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dwidmann> screemo, the easiest way is to use a static ip and disable dhcp, if that's doable with wireless (I don't know as I don't use wireless)
<berkes> gnomefreak: yea. Why not?
<dromer> does anybody know how to use ascii-coding in kde?
<gnomefreak> berkes: because people complained about the naked people on it and didnt want that just to pop up at anytime
<berkes> gnomefreak: heh :)
<crazy_bus> apt-get is now working but it came up with lots of things in the terminal like: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `kubuntu-desktop' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<hendrik_> hi
<gnomefreak> so they removed it a long time ago and never looked back
<berkes> gnomefreak: makes sense though. Its also possibly problematic with copyrights and stuff.
<screemo> dwidmann: yes, I know how to get around it manually, but thats wasn't really the point. Point was that there should definitely be a lower dhcp delay and check of the link up before that
<crazy_bus> so what can I do about it?
<gnomefreak> berkes: are you on dapper?
<berkes> gnomefreak: heh. I don't know. Keep forgetting about all these silly names.
<gnomefreak> berkes: 6.06?
<berkes> no 6.10
<berkes> me runs like 5 debian servers and two kubuntu systems.
<gnomefreak> berkes: lsb_release -a tells you :)
<gnomefreak> they got it up and working in edgy?
<berkes> I got it up and working using an homecrafted .desktop
<visik7> anyone of u had ever use python-apt binding ?
<visik7> is there some kind of doc ?
<gnomefreak> visik7: i dont remember but alo tof the docs are in the sources let me check if there is one for python-apt
<visik7> only some examples that I can't understand
<visik7> and pydoc isn't very helpfull
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody managed to get TVOut to work on the ati/radeon opensource drivers?
<gnomefreak> visik7: im not sure. i have never seena  wiki on it
<eeos> I am slightly crossed with today's update packages to kde. The problem we had that was solved by the kde 3.5.6 upgrade are here again.
<Jucato> what problem? and what update?
<eeos> Jucato the automatic updateer proposed a series of updates (bug fixes) this morning (more than 30) which I accepted. They were updates to kde packages.
<Jucato> hm...
<dwidmann> hmm, looks like the kde related upgrade consists of, basically, all of kdepim
<eeos> dwidmann yes plus something as far I remember
<eeos> have to go! bye!
<d0dge> When I plug an usb-device (usb memory stick) in to my comp, how do I know, which device is it? And I need to mount it, right?
<d0dge> Like what's the device's name
<rysiek|pl> did anyone manage to get tv-out working with open-source ati/radeon drivers? google didn't help much, neither did the ubuntu wiki
<paolo_> hi... I'm still searching for a FTP server which does work on kubuntu.... any Idea? thnks....
<genii> !proftpd | paolo_
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<genii> d0dge: If you do not have any scsi equipment the first usb storage device you plug in will be sda
<d0dge> genii: Alright, thanks
<genii> d0dge: np
<zen> hello i nead tlc do install amsn where do i find it?
<genii> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<genii> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah ubotu
<genii> LOL
<zen> !tlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tlc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zen> any one knows where to get tlc ?
<d0dge> What msn messenger client do you prefer in kubuntu?
<d0dge> I use just kopete
<genii> Tcl not tlc
<distro-tester> tcl
<genii> for tlc see your gf/bf LOL
<distro-tester> does kopete work fine whit cam on yahoo msn dodge?
<distro-tester> they said it has webcam for them both
<distro-tester> so dodge?
<genii> I like gaim over kopete but perhaps because I like the continuity between platforms I use
<distro-tester> i nead to webcam so what ever does cam whit yahoo msn aol is ok for me even if no audio
<Tm_T> distro-tester: Atleast MSN webcam works in Kopete.
<distro-tester> yes yahoo one works?
<Tm_T> No idea, never tried.
<Tm_T> But IIRC it should.
<distro-tester> do u know a program that has cam for msn yahoo aol even if no mic dosen't matter?
<distro-tester> i nead aol cam to
<genii> If you require camera then kopete is most useful to you
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> can u run kopete like gaim yahoo msn at same time and how u do that ?
<dwidmann> Tm_T, lots of things *should* work, whether they do or not is usually another matter.
<genii> You cannot run 2 programs which are both attempting to use the same protocol at the same time.
<yossir> How do I script Konversaion, preferably with Ruby or Python?  Should I do it through DCOP?
<distro-tester> well gaim does that
<distro-tester> i can both be on yahoo msn same time
<genii> eg: kopete using msn protocol and amsn do *not* work together
<Jucato> yossir: you could ask in #konversation
<yossir> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> yossir: I think you could do python scripts in Konversation. not really sure though
<distro-tester> no i ment whit kopete can i be on yahoo and msn at same time as on gaim ?
<distro-tester> hey jucato morning
<yossir> Jucato: would make sense... KDE seems very Python friendly.
<Jucato> hi distro-tester
<Jucato> yossir: not KDE generally, but Kubuntu specifically. KDE tries to welcome all bindings... (not sure about .NET though :P)
<genii> No, you cannot be on the same service from 2 different programs at the same time with certain protocols like msn protocol. aim/icq is another protocol which does not allow concurrent sessions. irc does for instance
<distro-tester> so how can gaim do that?
<distro-tester> i rember i was on yahoo msn 2 in 1
<TT> yossir: OK. That was the impression I got because of the quality and large community of PyQT
* yossir is still figuring out Kubuntu/Konversation :D
<genii> you can be on yahoo and masn at the same time from gaim. but you cannot be on msn grom gaim and msn from kopete at the same time for instance
<genii> typos, sorry
<genii> With msn protocol for instance, the second time you login, the first instance disconnects
<genii> same with aim/icq protocol
<dwidmann> more specifically, that only happens if you're using the same login on the same protocol in both programs
<genii> dwidmann Exactly
<CVirus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<distro-tester> i nead this now to install amsn Tk GUI Toolkit where do i find it?
<ziza> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ziza> !network
<ziza> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziza> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tm_T> dwidmann: I know.
<XVampireX> Why doesn't adept have any usability enhancements?
<XVampireX> Like for example, it should have the same patches as synaptic, so that people can click to enable universe and multiverse
<distro-tester> what's this call Tk GUI Toolkit  in adept?
<XVampireX> Tk is a scripting language for GUI's
<XVampireX> Kinda like visual basic
<XVampireX> but also cross platform, aMSN uses it
<distro-tester> yes vampire i nead ti to install amsn can u tell me what name it has on adept?
<distro-tester> so i take it
<distro-tester> u know then?
<XVampireX> distro-tester: kinda
<XVampireX> >_<
<linopil> missing system settings om KMENu mixed ubuntu kubuntu and edubuntu
<linopil> howto apt-get install "system settings" on Kmenu
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linopil> tyvm
<linopil> how to play midi on kubunut
<yossir> How do I install a theme on Kubuntu?
<yossir> Do I really have to compile it?
<dwidmann> a theme, or a kwin-dec? (bit of a difference, both in the level of vagueness and what it actually applies to)
<dwidmann> kwin decorations indeed have to be compiled, no other aspects of theming require compilation though ...
<yossir> dwidmann: This: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=153 <- which I assume is a theme.
<yossir> I got the tar.bz2, now I wonder whether I can just drag and drop it somewhere.
<dwidmann> yossir, to install, I think you need to extract the archive (tar xf 153-acqua-3.2.tar.bz2), then run install.sh (./install.sh)
<dwidmann> At least, that's what the read me says.
<yossir> dwidmann: yeah. I asked because in Gnome (i.e. vanilla Ubuntu) you just D&D to the theme dialog box.
<yossir> I thought there might be a nice shortcut like that for Kubuntu as well.
<dwidmann> Seems there is for everything but the window decorations
<linopil> intel 801 sound ?
<dwidmann> (so, themes, styles, icons, colors, etc are still fairly easy ... just not the window decorations, apparently)
<XVampireX> !midi | linopil
<ubotu> linopil: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dwidmann> yossir, anyhow, if you're looking for a mac-like theme, there's always baghira, which is apt-get installable
<XVampireX> linopil: When in Doubt, ask ubotu ^_^
<yossir> dwidmann: thanks, I installed the Acqua theme according to the instructions. But how do I apply it?
<XVampireX> yossir: KDE themes are a bit different from gnome themes
<yossir> The readme talks about a "Control Center", which doesn't seem to be on the menu.
<yossir> XVampireX: how so?
<XVampireX> You can use kcontrol
<dwidmann> yossir: go into system settings -> appearance -> window decorations
<XVampireX> Not window decoration
<XVampireX> It's a style
<dwidmann> Is it?
<XVampireX> So go to Style :P
<dwidmann> Guess I wasn't paying much attention :s
<XVampireX> Type:  Theme/Style for KDE 3.2 +
<XVampireX> It's old though
<dwidmann> the person who screenshoted acqua certainly had a mac-like window decoration in use too, so I got confused.
<dwidmann> Anyhow, if you want the whole deal, try baghira (apt-get install kwin-baghira)
<frojnd> !ark
<Kabal> hi there! is there a PAR2 program that can run in KDE?
<Kabal> (I use the cmd version at the moment..)
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<yossir> dwidmann: I'll try it, though Acqua is very cool also :)
<frojnd> how can I zip some images with ark?
<frojnd> or anything with ark
<dwidmann> open ark, go to file -> new
<dwidmann> pick the name
<dwidmann> then go to action -> add file/directory
<dwidmann> add them
<dwidmann> (dragging and dropping should work too)
<yossir> dwidmann: ok, after I apt-get kwin-baghira, what do I do to apply?
<dwidmann> yossir, should be in window decorations in system settings/kcontrol
<dwidmann> and perhaps style too?
<yossir> dwidmann: yeah, appearantly it's both there an in Style
<yossir> was just wondering whether there are other places to change...
<dwidmann> that should be it, I think
<linopil> how do I debug a sound installation of onboard i801 sound
* yossir nods
<yossir> Baghira looks a lot like the T-ish theme of Gnome.
<dwidmann> yossir, baghira is very, VERY customizable
<yossir> dwidmann: cool :)
<dwidmann> I used to use it
<yossir> dwidmann: what do you use now?
<yossir> BTW does Konsole have that cool MacOS feature where you have a special icon whenever the console is "busy"?
<dwidmann> regular old plastik for windecs, lipstik widgets
<dwidmann> I feel like playing with a mac theme again though, so I might do that now :)
<yossir> Mac themes are beautiful.
<yossir> I used to think it doesn't matter if your DE is nice or not, but now I realize it does make a difference if you're a software developer who sits in front of his computer all day :)
<dwidmann> that's where I  hope to be before long :)
<yossir> dwidmann: developing software?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<dwidmann> The sooner I get out of my current job the happier I'll be.
<yossir> dwidmann: your current job is?
<dwidmann> warehouse slave? (well, I get paid, so I guess that isn't technically accurate)
<gogeta> lol
<yossir> :)
<exel> canal de kubuntu en espaol
<genii> !es | exel
<ubotu> exel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<exel> #ubuntu-es
<dwidmann> actual job title would be order filler, but I think warehouse slave is close enough
<genii> exel eg:   /join #ubuntu-es
<dwidmann> ooh, that encode is done. I guess I'll reboot and actually get around to testing feisty then
<dwidmann> hah, the process ended 20 seconds ago and my processor has already dropped 6 degrees
<linopil> \o I burned main DVD - set of repos http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en and now want to use it thru sudo apt-get install
<linopil> what do I add in sources.lst any idea?
<linopil> what is the name of a GUIi based debian installer?
<Lynoure> linopil: googling did not tell you the answer?
<sorush20> is there an onscreen keyboard anywhere  ? for kubuntu
<vbgunz> I am so burnt it isn't funny. I cannot no matter what I do, get Kubuntu to connect to the internet :( I have a wireless card and router (ralink rt2500, ra0), I should have a static ip address. I know my default gateway, dns, *BUT* no matter what I do, I cannot connect!!
<Lynoure> linopil: Do you mean installer that installs debian? Or a package installer from debian?
<vbgunz> the network manager sees my card. the wlassistant program sees the routers in the area! ... I have an ASCII wep key and paste it in *BUT* no matter what I cannot connect!
<vbgunz> Does anyone know what I am supposed to do!?
<vbgunz> is this a puzzle?
<vbgunz> I've been doing this for the last 3 hours :(
<vbgunz> this is frigging incredible :(
<vbgunz> this is a brand new installation
<vbgunz> the card works, I've tested it in Ubuntu and Windows... Kubuntu is just friggin broke :(
<vbgunz> can someone help me out?
<Lynoure> vbgunz: The card manufacturer failing to release specs does not mean Kubuntu is broke. But with a slightly different attitude someone might help you out. Especially if you tell the what card and have read the wifi docs
<Lynoure> !wifi | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gdiebel> vbgunz: if it is working in ubuntu, then it will work in kubuntu
<tibbar> is there anyone here that can give me lots of repsitory's, im using dapper64
<apokryphos> tibbar: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<vbgunz> gdiebel: yes, I bet it should but how many loops do I have to jump through to get it to work? I know all the info, something is very wrong. pressing the help button don't do nothing either
<filip_> Hi! im looking for some kind of plugin for shockwave in kubuntu... where can i find that?
<gdiebel> vbgunz: what does ifconfig tell you?
<vbgunz> gdiebel: not sure how to read it but it says no errors, no drops, what would you like to know?
<vbgunz> I cannot paste it as it isn't connected to the network :(
<gdiebel> vbgunz: chipset? using networkmanager?
<vbgunz> I went through kcontrol and logged in as admin and made the changes
<vlt> Hello. When I copy text from Konqueror and paste it into OpenOffice all the utf8 chars are displayed as if they were 8bit. Where can I set this?
<vbgunz> under network settings
<ziza_> shouldn't i be able to ping my pc if i connect it with my notebook using a cross-over cable? i have a static ip config on my pc (for internet), can't i ping my pc with the same address or must i use dhcp or something??
<ziza_> eth0 on my notebook is up and it has a ip6 address. hmm maybe that's the problem?
<vlt> ziza_: To check if an ethernet connection is established you can run `sudo ethtoll -i eth0` when wthtoll is installed.
<red22> i'm getting "could not commit changes" from adept manager when trying to remove compiz-plugins.  something about the commit would break packages.  how can i uninstall this safely/cleanly please?
<vlt> ziza_: ethtool
<vlt> ziza_: sorry ;-)
<ziza_> k
<ziza_> wth is for wireless?
<vbgunz> gdiebel: this is wild :(
<vlt> ziza_: No, it should both be ethtool, I repeat ethtool.
<vbgunz> when setting up a wireless card in Kubuntu, is there some other place I should be looking to hook it up other than under network settings?
<vlt> ziza_: (I'm not familiar with this notebook keyboard ;-)
<vlt> vbgunz: You can install knetworkmanagetr
<ziza_> vlt: i noticed that already hehe
<vlt> vbgunz: damn::knetworkmanager
<red22> how do i see what packages depend on a specific package?
<gdiebel> vlt: not in his case, he apparently needs to use static ip
<ziza_> i get some information, like driver: e100 version: ... firmware-version: N/A bus-info: 0000:0a:08.0
<vbgunz> vlt? knetworkmanager?
<vbgunz> that comes on the CD?
<gdiebel> vbgunz: nope it has to be downloaded on edgy, will be default for feisty
<vlt> vbgunz: No. That's why I said install.
<vlt> ziza_: from ethtool?
<vbgunz> damn...
<vlt> ziza_: There's a last line ...
<ziza_> yes
<ziza_> bus-info is the last line
<ziza_> im not connected with the cross-over cable at the moment, by the way
<ziza_> if i do that, i don't have internet anymore... so it's a little dilemma :)
<vlt> ziza_: Ok. So omit the "-i"
<vlt> ziza_: Oops.
<vlt> ziza_: So could you describe your probelm again?
<vbgunz> wow, so right out of the box, Kubuntu has problems setting up a ralink rt2500 card?
<vbgunz> or is it the network manager itself that is messing up?
<gdiebel> vbgunz: you misinterpret what vlt said. network manager is optional
<ziza_> ok, link detected: no. i'll run the command again with the cable connected
<ziza_> i got link detected: yes, so that seems to be fine
<vbgunz> gdiebel: I meant the kcontrol > network settings manager application... <- thats broken?
<vlt> ziza_: Your PC is static, right? What's on the notebook?
<dwidmann> hmm, herd2 install seems to be going smoothly
<vbgunz> do I have to restart x, reboot, when I make changes? do I have to enable any services? this is a  fresh install, Windows and Gnome are 1,2,3. Kubuntu, I fill out everything the way it should be filled out, it sees my card, I enabled it and disabled the land, sudo apt-get update hangs and then Err's :(
<gdiebel> vbgunz: lets get a few things worked out here. The card should work fine. You mentioned static, are you using encryption on you AP?
<ziza_> it's setup default, in fact i'm running a kubuntu live cd, i'm trying to save the partition table and mbr, because i want to do permanent changes on the notebook hd
* vlt for about 2 nanoseconds thought "hurd" ...
<vlt> ziza_: Default is dhcp, but you can change this easily.
<ziza_> when do ifconfig eth0 i see that the NIC has a ip6 address, it doesn't show a ip4 address
<vbgunz> gdiebel: yes, wep, it ASCII, I know it and copy it in, I even tried typing it in *but* without some sort of confirmation, I rather copy it in
<vlt> ziza_: Just type `sudo ifconfig the.new.ip` on the notebook.
<vlt> ziza_: Just type `sudo ifconfig eth0 the.new.ip` on the notebook.
<ziza_> ok, but is this gonna remedy the problem that i can't ping the static address of my pc?
<vbgunz> gdiebel: under configure for the card, I have it set to manual > ip address is 192.168.0.101, netmask is 255.*3.0
<vlt> ziza_: If you have no ipv4 address defines on the notebook it doesn't know where to send the ping to.
<vlt> ziza_: Even doesn't know which device to take
<vbgunz> gdiebel: essid, I put in the name as if it is case sensitive. I pasted the wep key, the paste is perfect, I select ascii
<ziza_> ah that sounds plausible :)
<ziza_> ok gonna disconnect now, and ping my pc
<vbgunz> gdiebel: under advanced, the gateway is 192.168.0.1 (router address)
<gdiebel> vbgunz: if you are troubleshooting, try enabling dhcp on you AP and try getting a lease
<vbgunz> gdiebel: I've tried that so many times :(
<ziza_> hurray, it responded
<vbgunz> on the next tab, under routes, I again typed in 192.168.0.1
<ziza_> thank you so much vtl for helping me :-)
<gdiebel> paste the output of ifconfig to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vlt> ziza_: btw, you can dump your mbr and/or partitions with dd and nc, you know?
<gdiebel> vbgunz: paste the output of ifconfig to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ziza_> vlt: yep, know that already from the ntfsresize page
<vlt> So ... when I copy text from Konqueror and paste it into OpenOffice all the utf8 chars are displayed as if they were 8bit. Where can I set this?
<linopil> why is firefox closing  on intelcore duo platform some bug?
<gdiebel> linopil: using 64 bit?
<vbgunz> gdiebel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3348/
<kosta> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vbgunz> gdiebel: really, I think I have everything right. I set this machine up once and took a screenshot of every network settings screen I had to refer to for a fresh install if I ever need to go fresh again *cause* it took me forever to set it up before... this time I followed the screenshots to the T, and I didn't connect, I don't get it :(
<sebbar> how do I use a kde theme once I've installed it?
<Jucato> !changethemes | sebbar
<ubotu> sebbar: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<gdiebel> vbgunz: your ra0 is using the 192.168.0.101. have you tried setting your wireless to a different ip?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<vbgunz> gdiebel: my machines static IP address should be 192.168.0.1 and my DNS and gateway should be 192.168.0.101
<vbgunz> sorry,
<genii> those IP should be reversed
<vbgunz> thats wrong, I said it in reverse
<vbgunz> I wish I could upload the screenshots but I don't know where to upload the 5 screenshots
<gdiebel> vbgunz: right and your wired interface is using .101. try setting the wireless interface to .102 or something
<genii> for sharing images use imageshack
<sebbar> trying to configure a kde theme I get: "Can't find X includes. " what am I missing?
<Jucato> sebbar: what KDE Theme is that?
<vbgunz> gdiebel: I did, I tried in the range of 100 to 102, those are the only 3 my router accepts and the other should be taken
<sebbar> Jucato: serenity
<Jucato> sebbar: ah that is not a "theme"...that's a widget style. you need to compile that
<Jucato> sebbar: so you need the xorg-dev and kde-devel packages
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gdiebel> vbgunz: paste images to imageshack.us
<vbgunz> gdiebel: ok
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> sebbar: use that guide ^^^
<soulrider> does anyone know if guarddog will accept PeerGuardian blocklists ?
<sebbar> Jucato: I have some broken packages, how do I fix that?
<ScarFreewill> any knows when herd3 comes out?
<soulrider> !schedule | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<linopil> jucato \o
<vbgunz> gdiebel: here are the 4 screenshots of my network settings
<vbgunz> http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1zj9.png
<vbgunz> http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2ap0.png
<vbgunz> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3ls2.png
<vbgunz> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4ay3.png
<linopil> jucato made a major step downloading main ISO of ubuntu repos to use locally
<cultJam`> whose jucato?
<linopil> now I must decide on NFS server in LAB right jucato?
<cultJam`> oh nm
<Jucato> um.. huh? sorry I was afk
<linopil> np
* cultJam` scrolls up ..
<linopil> above Jucato
* cultJam` *huggles* jucato a bit
<Jucato> linopil: um.. I'm sorry... I have no idea... @_@
<linopil> ha sorry for double meaning
<linopil> k np
<linopil> anyway local DVD is better than networked apt-get install in  cases of meta pckage like kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> ah yes
<vbgunz> gdiebel: did you see the snapshots?
<will_> does anyone have any recommendations on how to diagnose an external hard drive that doesn't want to mount on its own?
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<apokryphos> does it have an entry in fstab, and is it set to automount?
<will_> apokryphos: are you talking to me?
<apokryphos> yes
<will_> apokryphos: thanks.  Im a bit of a newbie to linux.  How do I get to fstab?
<apokryphos> will_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<dwidmann> Hmm,good news for the future ..... "The result is that upgrading from edgy to feisty should be much smoother than from dapper to edgy.
<dwidmann> "
<ScarFreewill> !msql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lynoure> Unfortunately that do not help people on dapper, unless there will be a path that skips edgy
<dwidmann> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/dist-upgrader.png
<filip_> where can i find a shockwave plugin for firefox?
<linopil> MBR is 446 or 466 bytes?
<mezza> hello
<linopil> anyone? exact size of MBR?
<dwidmann> filip: one doesn't exist.
<mezza> i'm a new use on Kubuntu since one month. I have a problem for shutdown my computer, I must allways use my PC button manually :\
<filip_> so its not posible to look att shockwave pages with linux?
<dwidmann> I've heard of the possibility of using wine to do it, but I'm not sure how well that would work.
<vbgunz> gdiebel: do you see anything wrong?
<ScarFreewill> !mysql-admin
<ubotu> mysql-admin: GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.10-1 (edgy), package size 755 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<Riddell> dwidmann: well.., it's far from complete yet
<dwidmann> Well, always good to see progress
<filip_> ok, so where can i find a Java runtime enviroment? ive tried with one but firefox can stil not open pages based on java.
<mezza> someone?
<mezza> I think it's a acpi problem
<kosta2> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vbgunz> can anyone help me setup my ralink rt2500 card on Kubuntu? it is supported but the settings don't work, no mattteer what I do
<linopil> anyone? exact size of MBR?
<linopil> MBR is 446 or 466 bytes?
<ziza> 512bytes
<will_> hey guys.  I've got an external hd connected by usb 2.  It used to mount upon plugging it in. Now it doesn't.
<apokryphos> linopil: what's wrong with google?
<apokryphos> will_: have you read the FAQ?
<linopil> nothing apokryphos tipota
<will_> apokryphos: you're still here.  I looked through the FAQ.  and didn't find what I was looking for.  I found a bunch of info about partititioned internal drives that might be able to be applied to this task by someone who knows what's going on.  I don't
<linopil> when on the run asking friends
<xenophile7x7> !nickserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenophile7x7> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linopil> restarting
<apokryphos> will_: almost anything about internal drives can be applied to the external, yes
<mezza> no one ?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kubuntu|Slave> Help me kopete wont connect to yahoo msgr now :(
<Kubuntu|Slave> I guessing its yahoo being gay but not sure
<dwidmann> Kubuntu|slave, could be the fault of a typo?
<Kubuntu|Slave> typo dosnt login
<Kubuntu|Slave> no connection on & off on & off repeatedly
<Kubuntu|Slave> doesnt say login wrong
<dwidmann> odd.
<Jucato> Yahoo Messenger has been "playful" the past 2 weeks for me too
<Kubuntu|Slave> u mean effin gay :P
<dwidmann> Yeah, that too.
<will_> apokryphos: I did sudo fdisk -l, and my external drive is not showing up
<Kubuntu|Slave> cus it works fine for windows just not on linux
<apokryphos> will_: is it plugged in and on?
<dwidmann> That all depends on how one defines fine ...
<will_> apokryphos: it is a FAT 32 partition.  yes, it is on and plugged in
<slyfox> Please help. I have a sound problem. Video and mp3 and general sound work fine, but when it comes to skype or Gizmo, the sound has problems. Whenever I make a call, the sound is like when you have 100% cpu usage and are playing an mp3 file, it has this buzzing noise. Like: "He l  l l l l oooo, Wel l  l l coooo me to Sk   y y yy  pppeee tteeesst caaall"  Same happens in Gizmo. I trid both - ALSA and OSS (no idea
<slyfox> what they mean though, I am a noob) and both have the same problem. When I look at the cpu usage when making a call, both programs are not using full cpu, they use very little - the normal usage. The sound is still choppy. What is going on?
<apokryphos> will_: ok. Turn it off, then turn it back on and pastebin me the output of dmesg|tail
<d0uglas_> gotta scoop some documents off my office windows box, got my kubuntu live cd, want to mount the xp drive. I'm guessing it's nfs or whatever xp uses... iirc, that fs ain't mountable? gotta be fat32?
<will_> apokryphos: I tried plugging it into a windows box.  It recognized it as plugged in and a USB mass storage device (as evidenced by the safely remove hardware app).  However, the windows box also didn't mount the drive.
<Kubuntu|Slave> does anyone know if yahoo changed rotocols again? do I have to modify ports in copete to get functioning again
<Kubuntu|Slave> will_ your deice might be effed up then
<apokryphos> will_: well, let's see what the output is; may be able to get it to work
<Kubuntu|Slave> device*
<vbgunz> gdiebel: I really need your help, did you fall asleep :(
<will_> apokryphos: how do I get the output of dmesg|tail?
<apokryphos> will_: type it in a terminal
<d0uglas_> how can i mount an xp filesystem (ntfs?) from a live cd boot?
<Kubuntu|Slave> U cant as Iknow, I tried :P
<d0uglas_> damn.
<apokryphos> d0uglas: are you sure it hasn't already been mounted?
<d0uglas_> apokryphos: not seeing it from df, /mnt is empty
<Kubuntu|Slave> I am woking on getting a Linux/Xp boot from 1 disk split partitions :)
<Kubuntu|Slave> u gotta enable it in partition manager
<d0uglas_> fstab?
<genii> What, mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount -t ntfs /dev/device# /mnt/tmp doesn't do it?
<Kubuntu|Slave> doesnt always work either gives errors
<Jucato> d0uglas_: try to make a temporary mount point "sudo mkdir /media/temp", then "sudo mount /dev/where_ntfs_partition_is /media/temp" ?
<apokryphos> d0uglas: I think ubuntu puts it in /media, but anyhow, just follow the FAQ
* apokryphos thinks the FAQ is quite despised, though it's so good =)
<Kubuntu|Slave> I use the manager to mount ntfs & gives me errors :(
<Kubuntu|Slave> I got a prob loading linux after updated last night, says cannot kill Pid 7152 & stays there I had to do a recovery to get in
<d0uglas_> Sigh.. bunch of ntfs-fs errors
<d0uglas_> sounds like this ain't gonna happen
<Kubuntu|Slave> as I figured it would douglas
<d0uglas_> time to call the IT lady
<Kubuntu|Slave> hink there is a script to load ntfs's check ur adept manager
<d0uglas_> Kubuntu|Slave: ... screw it ;) thanks anyway fellas
<Kubuntu|Slave> :P
<d0uglas_> :P ?? i gave you a winky happy face
<yuriy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<yuriy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ubuntu_> hello<<<do you know where i can find a french canal
<apokryphos> ubotu: french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_> okm thank
<d0uglas_> where do i go for xp help... not efnet i hope
<Kubuntu|Slave> Not here :P
<Kubuntu|Slave> join computerhelp in undernet
<dwidmann> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Kubuntu|Slave> they might help u watch out for chronovore he a moron
<will_> apokryphos: I know this is rediculous, but what pastebin do you like. The kubuntu one seems entirely overloaded.  I can't get it to load my paste.
* Kubuntu|Slave slaps d0uglas with awnser: undernet computerhelp will help you with XP & its gayness
<dwidmann> will_ pastebin.com seems to work fine
<vbgunz> can anybody help me!?
<nuxil> nop
<Kubuntu|Slave> not mentaly we cant :P
<apokryphos> !paste | will_
<ubotu> will_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Please, slap him again for me
<M_Fatih> hi is there any applet displays cpu, ram, swap, network action monitor like gnome system monitor applet?
<frojnd> hello
<Kubuntu|Slave> gnome is evil
<frojnd> what I have to install so I can see cpu T
<rominou> Hello
<Kubuntu|Slave> try ctrl esc to get a taskmanager
<vbgunz> my network settings manager is screwed! on a brand new install, my wireless card will *not* connect to my router!
<frojnd> I wanna se cpu temeprature
<frojnd> temperature*
<dwidmann> frojnd: lm-sensors
<will_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3361/
<vbgunz> is the network settings manager buggy!? if it is, can I somehow maybe set all of properties manually!?
<rjb> hi there
<Kubuntu|Slave> If its not  smoking or resetting dont worry about the temp :P
<vbgunz> Kubuntu|Slave: gnome ain't evil, at least it's network settings manager works
<Kubuntu|Slave> kde works better
<apokryphos> will_: and pastebin sudo fdisk -l if you can
<rjb> should amarok be able to convert m4a files to mp3 on transfer to a portable player, if mp3 is what the player is configed as supporting?
<Kubuntu|Slave> _will if you dont know how to copy & paste then linux not for u :P
<nuxil> i have installed the nvidia driver. however its slow as hell,, my windows on my desktop are lagging when i move them.. anyone got an idea why? my card is a gforce 8800, it should not lag at all when i move windowses
<apokryphos> Kubuntu|Slave: erm, he quite evidently does. He was talking about the pastebin.
<ninHer> Kubuntu|Slave: the answer is not correct
<dwidmann> !nvidia9 | nuxil
<will_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3362/   (its at the bottom)
<ubotu> nuxil: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<dwidmann> !envy | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<vbgunz> wow, this sucks
<Kubuntu|Slave> ninHer I got n probs with kde network manager, U might need to update to 6.10
<apokryphos> will_: weird, it seems to complain about some errors with the disk.
<dwidmann> nuxil, you need the nvidia 9746 drivers for the 8800 series card.
<apokryphos> will_: I recommend filing a bug report about that
<rjb> ..or, which package has a converter that could recode m4a into mp3?
<ninHer> Kubuntu|Slave wrong address
<nuxil> dwidmann, i installed the 9746 version of the driver
<will_> apokryphos: is there a disk diagnostic/recovery program that you would recommend?
<nuxil> dwidmann, i used the file from nvidia's site
<Kubuntu|Slave> then your typing somthing wrong :P ninher ur using gnome its difficult navigation & tools must be exactly set to work
<dwidmann> nuxil: and, did you run nvidia-xconfig afterwards?
<nuxil> dwidmann, yes that was run automaticlay
<Kubuntu|Slave> what network ool for gnome you using?
<Kubuntu|Slave> tool*
<ninHer> Kubuntu|Slave i didn't asked for nothing to you
<nuxil> well.. i presses yes when it asked me if i wanted to run it
<dwidmann> nuxil: ouch, guess support for it is still buggy then
<apokryphos> will_: fire up qtparted and see if it detects. If not, then I have no idea tbh, and you'd need to file a bug report.
<nuxil> damn :\
<dwidmann> nuxil: try asking on the nvidia forums
<Kubuntu|Slave> ninher U asing about netowrking somthing I know much about DONT get rude
<will_> apokryphos: thanks for your help
<ninHer> Kubuntu|Slave please, review the log.....i did not ask to you anything
<linopil> cdrom mistakenly mounts to /media/cdrom-1 instead of /media/cdrom after imageing HD
<apokryphos> come on guys, calm down :)
<linopil> meaning this behaviour is on new copy of ubuntu install
<Kubuntu|Slave> Ninher u asked cahnnel for help I am trying to help are you that dense ninher
<apokryphos> Kubuntu|Slave: stop
<Kubuntu|Slave> :p its ok stupidity will = her kick
<linopil> apokryphos: se parakalo
<ninHer> Kubuntu|Slave review the log
<nuxil> dwidmann, ok i'll try that envy stuff..
<nuxil> see how that goes
<Kubuntu|Slave> ninher review me giving you the inger & ignorong stupid ppl :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Kubuntu|Slave> have a lousy day :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %Kubuntu|Slave!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> linopil: is there a /media/cdrom directory?
<ninHer> thanks a lot apokryphos
<kelalaka> selam
<apokryphos> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kubuntu|Slave_> Abuser of ops\
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-144-140-47.mia.bellsouth.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<frojnd> how can I make file mkdev.sh
<linopil> apokryphos: sorry /cdrom
<frojnd> mk mkdev.sh ?
<apokryphos> linopil: in the root directory, really /cdrom?
<linopil> yep apokryphos for some reason this is how it appears in sources.list
<apokryphos> sources.list? Now you're confusing me.
<nuxil> hmm.. dwidmann i noticed another issue.. i cant "ctrl alt Fx" damn crappy driver
<marilia> OLA
<nuxil> dwidmann, and my screen goes black.. and i cany ctrl alr f7 again to go back
<linopil> maybe I change cdrom  in sources.list apokryphos and that'it?
<ninHer> hi marilia
<nuxil> *cant
<apokryphos> linopil: do you really mean sources.list and not fstab?
<linopil> yes apt-get is asking for edgy cdrom because it appears in sources.list apokryphos
<linopil> k?
<ninHer> apokryphos:may be he has to erase the deb lines in fstab
<apokryphos> linopil: can you paste me that one entry?
<dwidmann> nuxil, sounds like bugs if I ever heard of 'em, definitely post on the nvidia forums about it, maybe it'll get fixed soon.
<linopil> adept batch opems window asking for ubuntu edgy eft in /cdrom/
<nuxil> i hope so
<linopil> k apokryphos
<dwidmann> nuxil: fortunately for me it works fine with my 7900gtx :)
<ninHer> seems like if trying to get the files fron cdrom instead the net
<linopil> running kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<marilia> hey
<nuxil> dwidmann, lucky you :P
<linopil> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted apokryphos
<linopil> pasted from sources.list
<marilia> hello albi
<dwidmann> I think I'm going to catch some Z's .... stayed up all night and it's already noon. The sun is up, and I'm apparently allergic to sunlight anyway.
<linopil> BTW donloaded DVD main.iso from cargol.net amd hope to insert it in sources.list too apokryphos
<apokryphos> linopil: and you want the CD rom to be used with apt?
<linopil> only this "" sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom """ helps apokryphos
<linopil> yep and automatically
<linopil> in general many annoying obstacles to automating kubuntu installations
<sb9> anyone of you having problems with nagios ?
<marilia> hoy
<marilia> hghuxs
<marilia> hgdfszx
<marilia> knjku
<apokryphos> marilia: what are you doing?
<red22> i'm running 6.10 will someone pls look if kdebase is installed... i messed up some packages and am reinstalling as much as i can..
<red22> how about kdelibs?
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jharonx> maleeeeeeeeeeemmmm
<snama> hey all whats up?
<snama> i just want to know how you get up the Katapult dialog
<CVirus> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<snama> any1?
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snama> whats the main differences between flash 7 and flash 9 ?
<snama> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<lgsobalvarro> ubotu: katapult make the same think that makes Quicksilver on mac :D
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.3-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's batery monitor with kpowersave ?
<yossir> The system tray is very cool. The idea that you launch and then receive feedback from the same icon is very cool.
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<byewindows> I can't close my session in Kubuntu with the menu K
<byewindows> someone know where is the bug?
<lgsobalvarro> byewindows: why you can't ?
<HymnToLife> byewindows, "I can't do this" doesn't help...
<byewindows> lgsobalvarro: yes, I want to do a K/Deconnection/Shutdown the computer but I have always a black screen
<byewindows> in menu.lst I have add # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791 acpi=force apm=off resume=/dev/sda5
<HymnToLife> byewindows, why did you add all this ?
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | lgsobalvarro
<ubotu> lgsobalvarro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<byewindows> HymnToLife: cause I have read http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=75550#p587257
<byewindows> HymnToLife: do you have an another idea? a solution?
<lgsobalvarro> HymnToLife: it's a simple question, not a wiki question or something like that
<Balsamic_Chicken> can open office be installed on windows? if so, could someone give the download address, thx
<HymnToLife> Balsamic_Chicken, yes, you can download the installer from openoffice.org
<Balsamic_Chicken> HymnToLife thx
<lgsobalvarro> Balsamic_Chicken: of course it's an oppen office version for windows, download it frim openoffice.org
<Balsamic_Chicken> Igsobalvarro thx =)
<slyfox> Please help. I have a sound problem. Video and mp3 and general sound work fine, but when it comes to skype or Gizmo, the sound has problems. Whenever I make a call, the sound is like when you have 100% cpu usage and are playing an mp3 file, it has this buzzing noise. Like: "He l  l l l l oooo, Wel l  l l coooo me to Sk   y y yy  pppeee tteeesst caaall"  Same happens in Gizmo. I trid both - ALSA and OSS (no idea
<slyfox> what they mean though, I am a noob) and both have the same problem. When I look at the cpu usage when making a call, both programs are not using full cpu, they use very little - the normal usage. The sound is still choppy. What is going on?
<d0uglas_> The Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG wifi adapter.. any known issues with wpa?
<andriijas> is there any alternatives to vmware? open source preferable
<BluesKaj> anyone using pysoulseek here.. need the python vorbis bindings , but google can't find them
<Sanne> andriijas: there's qemu
<akrus> what's an option like FollowSymLinks for proftpd?
<gustav_> hi, I have a problem. I just installed the ati drivers with their graphical installer and it worked fine. And in my xorg.conf i have the fglrx driver under devices. But one I use glxinfo | grep direct to see if I have direct rendering it returns no
<gustav_> any one have an idea what I should do to activate direct rendering
<Mo-Z> ok... a bit of networkproblem... after changing to a WiFi router at home (connectet via dsl cable to kubuntubox), all internetsurfing has been slower... anyone knows y?
<gustav_> i'm using 6.10 kubuntu
<Sanne> gustav_: I don't have an ati card, so I can't really help, but give you the link to the wiki page, in case you didn't find it already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BluesKaj> gustav,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<Mo-Z> how to reconfigure internetconnedtion maybe?
<gustav_> I don't have to uninstall the old driver then?
<darthdual> Does anyone know how to adjust the xfree configuration on ubuntu
<linopil> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<slyfox> Anyone here uses Skype or Gizmo ?
<timster> Can you get a skype alternative?
<timster> Heh
<slyfox> timster: I tried Gizmo, same problem there
<timster> Or does skype work with linux
<slyfox> timster: proabbly problem with ALSA, do you know anything about ALSA ?
<timster> No
<jmichaelx> does anyone in here have amarok working well with an ipod? i have a 30G ipod video, and amarok crashes any time i attempt to add a track to the ipod. it will, however, play music from the ipod.
<gustav_> hehe sry I restarted my xserver can you post the link to the guide for the ati drivers again
<gustav_> I'll put a bookmark on it this time
<Ignite> timster: skype withs with Linux.
<Ignite> :)
<zany> hallo
<Ignite> withs with Linux...
<Ignite> doesn't look right.
<Ignite> works*
<Ignite> <_<
<Ignite> Hallo zany
<Ignite> :)
<lgsobalvarro> slyfox: do you use kopete? do you try the extra skype-plugin for kopete?
<slyfox> lgsobalvarro: no idea that such plugin exists
<Ignite> I wonder if the Linux version of Skype has caught up yet...
<slyfox> lgsobalvarro: can kopete talk say to yahoo messenger or google talk ?
<Ignite> I believe it works with Google Talk.
<Ignite> Not sure about Yahoo..
* Ignite is desperate to talk to people
<Bxnp-away> slyfox: are you talking voice
<slyfox> Bxnp-away: yes
<gustav_> Can anyone please scroll up and paste the url to the ati guide again :)
<Bxnp-away> key
<gustav_> it was posted like 5-10min ago
<Bxnp-away> ehm that i dont know
<slyfox> Bxnp-away: can kopete sign in into google talk and just chat ?
<jmichaelx> i didn't know that kopete could do google talk at all
<Bxnp-away> yes, and to yahoo messagenger
<Ignite> gustav_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lgsobalvarro> slyfox: it's an extra plugin that works with skype. It's in extragear.kde.org
<gustav_> Ignite: thank you :)
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<slyfox> I think I found a problem, need you peple to stay with me and her to what I think it is
<Bxnp-away> but with this plugin you need skype to be installed slyfox
<Ignite> gustav_: np :)
<jthomas> good day, kubunteurs!  anyone seen the new Mandriva with Metisse?  Its great!  Anyone know if Metisse will be built for Kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> is there a goog kubuntu package for finding and changing xp pro passwords? :-D
<jmichaelx> *ubuntu
<jthomas> the liveCD STD has that built in, as does Ultimate Boot CD
<jthomas> not sure about *ubuntu
<slyfox> I think it has to do with my laptop intel centrino mobile processor. It is set to be on dynamic switching, so most of the time it runs on 800Mhz, and can go up to 2.0Ghz. You know how laptop cpus work. Now, when  I make a skype call I get this sound probelm of l aa  aggg g ...  But if I start to drag and move around skype window on my screen, the CPU speeds up and the voice becomes normal. so it seems that skype is
<slyfox> lacking cpu when it makes the call, somehow it is not getting enough power ... ?
<bronze_0_1> slyfox: change your power management profile
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: where do I acces it ?
<bronze_0_1> your cpu is being throttled down
<bronze_0_1> dunno, i don't have a Kubuntu laptop
<bronze_0_1> I have a centos laptop
<bronze_0_1> somewhere under system settings
<bronze_0_1> probably "laptops and power:
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: I dont see anything liek that
<bronze_0_1> startmenu
<konki> helllo channel
<bronze_0_1> just above the actions section - "system settings" => second row "hardware choose "laptops and power"
<bronze_0_1> cant get you any closer. Its all disablesd in mine.
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: Where is it ? http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/5730/snapshot1qy8.jpg
<jthomas> click "Advanced" in the top left
<jthomas> you're running 6.10 which has a different layout
<akrus> how to extract files from RPM?
<jthomas> slyfox: click Advanced
<bronze_0_1> slyfox, yeah try advanced. Mine doesn't have the tabs at the top.
<slyfox> jthomas: http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9625/snapshot2oy1.jpg
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: not there http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9625/snapshot2oy1.jpg
<konki> so i newly installed kubuntu.. and i guess i'm supposed to have office math in my office folder
<konki> but it is not shown
<bronze_0_1> slyfox: are you logged in as root?
<jthomas> lol hmmm dunno
<konki> any ideas on how to access it?
<jthomas> bronze_0_1: cannot login as Root to *ubuntu
<bronze_0_1> sur you can
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: no, I am logged in as the user which I have created upon Kubuntu install
<jthomas> konki try [alt] [f2]  to run a program, and then try its name
<jthomas> if not, open Adept and search for it to be sure its installed
<jthomas> slyfox: look in Adept to see if KDE laptop stuff is installed
<konki> will try
<jthomas> konki i have K6.06 and its not in my default install... is it OOo application?
<bronze_0_1> slyfox: traverse thru all the tabs and see if there is any thing related rto power or power management
<bronze_0_1> or power profiles
<bronze_0_1> it itd there it will be asuy to find
<bronze_0_1> *easy
<slyfox> jthomas: yes and ACPI is working, and all applciaitons are working fine, meaning when they need more cpu they get it. But not skype or gizmo. Strange I had my previous dual boot isntallation of Kubunut 6.10 and Skype was workng fine.
<konki> alright.. that worked.. after i figured out that the command was ooffice -math
<konki> what if i wouldn't have been able to figure that out
<konki> like wine.. i think i successfully installed wine via aptitude
<konki> but now i'm not sure what to do
<konki> i'm a new linux user.. kinda lost
<Ignite> konki: just click on any windows exe files, they should open with wine.
<konki> cool
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: there is a search and search gives no results for pwer
<Ignite> konki: if you want to configure wine settings, like windows version and themes, just run winecfg
<Bxnp-away> and donkt make the same mistake some other guy on this channel made konki, trying to insatll itunes, check out at http://www.postproductie.nl cause spyware does exist ahahahah
<jthomas> OOo math can prob be accessed just by opening OOo and then choosing New Math from the File menu
<Mo-Z> how to reconfigure eth0 in kubuntu?
<LjL> Mo-Z: system settings / network settings
<gustav_> victory the ati drivers is working :)
<Ignite> Lol I thought it'd be obvious that if you enable your Linux machine to run Windows software you're opening the door to all kinds of nasty things. >_>
* Ignite goes back to coding
<konki> i guess that would make sense
<konki> like i said.. i'm a new user.. i cam
<konki> woops
<Ignite> :)
<konki> can't say i have a problem with windows.. i just wanted to see what linux was all about
<LjL> few viruses are known to work successfully in WINE
<konki> good to know
<|S^S^AWAY|> since when do viruses function on linux:P
<Ignite> I'd run ClamAV though, just incase.
<jthomas> from OpenOffice, select New FORMULA to open OOo Math... yeah *that* makes sense!
<konki> now how would i tell if i even have that installed?
<konki> i don't see a whole lot of anything in add/remove
<LjL> |S^S^AWAY|: since ever. there are linux viruses, though few of them and probably none in the wild, and there is no conceptual reason why Windows viruses wouldn't run in WINE
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<jthomas> KlamAV is the KDE front for ClamAV; again, look in Adept to see if the app is there
<LjL> although shortcomings of WINE make that unlikely
<Soul^Reaver> yeah but viruse for windows cant survive in linux enviroment :P
<Soul^Reaver> close wine kill virus :)
<konki> question:  is there a shortcut key for a terminal window?
* Dr_willis uses wine to install malware, to see where it puts stuff.
<Soul^Reaver> :)
<Soul^Reaver> intresting
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: for that matter, shut down Windows and kill virus... nobody says it hasn't already damaged your files, used the network or something, though.
<Dr_willis> konki,  ya may want to install that YaQuake (i think) terminal. it lets a terminal popdown  like a quake console.
<konki> seems as much as it's used there should be one
<Dr_willis> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Dr_willis> konki,  err... i just leave a terminal open. :)
<Soul^Reaver> nah linux enviromen & commands incompatible decides viruses cant do much in normal access
<Ignite> I make heavy use of alt+f2
<Dr_willis> or add that little command applet to the panel.
<Soul^Reaver> or put terminal in desktop as shortcut :)
<konki> good idea
<Dr_willis> or use that Katapult feature..
<konki> i used to use this program called eConsole for windows.. it's a transparent console window.. know of any like that for linux
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: a WINE program can very well, say, delete files from your home. there's absolutely nothing stopping it from doing that.
<Dr_willis> konki,  your description is sort of vague :) theres ways to get transparent 'terminal windows' on the desktop under linux.
<konki> elaborate
<Soul^Reaver> ljl a microsoft virus would'nt know how too nor understand the pah, It would try c:\home & fail
<Dr_willis> konki,  then theres the 100+ karamba applets that can do a lot of eye candy things.
<Dr_willis> Soul^Reaver,  that would be the least of the problems. :)
<konki> karamba
<Soul^Reaver> path*
<konki> let me try that
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<Alzi2> On kubuntu, how do you add Dutch to your list of translations on KDE?
<Soul^Reaver> I know how virus code works :P I dicected a few & make em destroy themsleves
<Dr_willis> !info rootterminal
<ubotu> Package rootterminal does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: my (default, iirc) WINE install has Z: mapped to the root filesystem. don't see why a virus wouldn't try writing in there
<carlos__> holass
<carlos__> como estan
<LjL> and D: mapped as /home for that matter
<Soul^Reaver> a virus could only damage the virtual windows path :P
<LjL> !es | carlos__
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> carlos__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> heh
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: don't see why
<Soul^Reaver> it can wrte too root but wont function path names & even frmat incompatible
<Soul^Reaver> windows uses   c cobalt vb & other code
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: nonsense, Z:\home\ljl\thesis.odt is as a windows compliant path as it gets
<bronze_0_1> slyfox: just got back. I meant for you to search the tabs by hand, cleack each item and read it
<LjL> what? what does that have to do with anything?
<bronze_0_1> *click
<Soul^Reaver> yes it will write to Z: u kill wine & removes that path
<konki> alright.. so i'd like to install karamba.. and i tried "aptitude install karamba"
<konki> didn't work
<Soul^Reaver> a virtual drive can be remade & virus gone
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: yes, and my files are gone meanwhile
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> !info karamba
<ubotu> karamba: A program improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 308 kB
<konki> it's just the only way i've installed anything so far
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: that's NOT virtual! that's my HOME directory!
<konki> alright
<Dr_willis> its in 'universe' repository
<LjL> there's nothing virtual in /home/ljl
<Soul^Reaver> just remake path & re d/l files :P
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: .....
<LjL> you know people sometimes *create* files and not download them?
<konki> how do i get to universe repository
<LjL> like, the entire goal of using a computer
<LjL> Ubotu, tell konki about universe | konki, see the private message from Ubotu
<slyfox> bronze_0_1: do you know what can I use in Kubuntu to cause high cpu load? I want to see if my cpu will speed up ?
<Soul^Reaver> microsoft viruses cannot survive in a linux enviroment u kill wine u kill virii no damage done
<LjL> ok just keep repeating yourself that
<Soul^Reaver> well wine is also unstable so might be just wine failed also
<Dr_willis> Soul^Reaver,  this whole discussion is like a broken pencil... pointless..
<bronze_0_1> slyfox: try some GUI games
<LjL> which is what i've been saying from the beginning.
<LjL> 99% of viruses don't work *because* of WINE glitches.
<Soul^Reaver> Ljl dont listen to fact
<LjL> other points are moot.
<konki> is 6.10 upward compatible with 6.06?
<Dr_willis> and that fact that most viruses these days are very specific to a specific program/exploit. that wine may or may not even be running.. :)
<Dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Soul^Reaver> as one who at one time used to make viruses, I know how they work ljl :)
<Alzi2> How to access the 'Session manager' configuration in kubuntu?
<Soul^Reaver> should be in the menu
<konki> gives directions for 6.06.. i'm assuming i can use those for 6.10
<Alzi2> Not in the system config.
<Alzi2> Found it.
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. those shoudl of been updated by now.
<Dr_willis> I always use the !easysource stuff anyway
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Soul^Reaver> dont forget if u find sumthing make shortcut to desktop or kpanel to find easy again :)
<Soul^Reaver> wonder if wine will work with EUdemons online :?
<Soul^Reaver> hhmmm wine dont come with kubuntu 6.10 :(
<Soul^Reaver> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<konki> yup
<Soul^Reaver> I hear there other programs suposidly better then wine, ne1 remember the name?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt... read the beginner guides.. :)
<Dr_willis> wine, cedega, crossover-office
<jthomas> anyone know about running Metisse in Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> then ya got the vmware/qemu/other emulator methods
<Soul^Reaver> ah cedega is it
<konki> i got the adept manager downloading something
<Dr_willis> Cedega is not free.
<Soul^Reaver> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Soul^Reaver> used to be
<Dr_willis> But it does seem to work very well.
<konki> not sure exactally how it's working.. but it's working.. right clicked/added multiverse/applied
<Dr_willis> the CVS version is 'free'
<Soul^Reaver> well  Ihave to find a full version of torrent huh :P
<Dr_willis> No not really
<Dr_willis> go pay your $5 or use the cvs. or normal wine..
<Soul^Reaver> bah
<Dr_willis> 'egads' you may have to go with out a soda pop.. for a day or 3.....
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. bye
<Soul^Reaver> pencil dick :p I might have to go without food 3 days :( anyway I using edy can I load cedega on n edgy system?
<Soul^Reaver> adgy*
<Soul^Reaver> edgy* damn Keyboard
<hanso> ohh. now my sound doesn't work and Kmix says that it can't find sound mixer. what can I do?
<blue|palm> NEED URGENT HELP: Just started porting my Python Program I had written in windows over to linux on kubuntu, but from programming in eclipse I try to compile the program, only to discover that eclipse is running the python interpreter as a standard user (not as sudo/root as i need it to be) This is simply because my Python program needs to read and write from disk. Somebody please help here!!!
<apokryphos> !caps | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blue|palm> sorry
<blue|palm> for shouting
<LjL> you may always run the interpreter and thus your program from a shell i suppose
<blue|palm> yeah i could, but then debugging is a pain...
<Soul^Reaver> Why can I not D/l Cedega cvs? all this crap explaiing it no d/l
<surgy> hi
<hatta> Soul^Reaver, try this
<hatta> http://ting.homeunix.org/cvs_wine/GetWineX.html
<blue|palm> ok i managed to fix it by running eclipse as sudo... sorry for shouting again
<Soul^Reaver> eerrr I lookin for cedega :P
<LjL> !cedega | Soul^Reaver
<ubotu> Soul^Reaver: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<surgy> how do i format an ntfs hdd into an ext3 hdd from within KDE?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@118.Red-83-41-86.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@p548EBA60.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Soul^Reaver> use partition manager
<surgy> soul: which is where?
<user-land> Hello, every time my Kubuntu tries to access a file, i get "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<timster> How can i set it so it is not required to set a password?
<LjL> "it" what?
<timster> KDE
<Soul^Reaver> surgy in menu
<timster> I have accouts set to log in without passwords but it sais you must set one
<Soul^Reaver> kde menu system settings
<txwikinger> logon manager
<surgy> soul reaver ok thnx
<kristjan> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soul^Reaver> there 2 tabs click on advanced tab] 
<LjL> timster: system settings / advanced / login manager / convenience
<Alarm> hello. whats the best way to check my filesystem AND check my partition for general errors ? i saw fsck , but dont know what parameters to use actually . or if it would be better to restart and get into recovery mode to do that fsck
<timster> Yes, but when i log in it sais I must set a password
<LjL> i don't quite know what you're talking about honestly
<dreameen> hey folks
<dreameen> are there an good napster clients on linux?
<timster> When i go log on it sais you must set a new password
<timster> the root requires you set a password
<LjL> Alarm: never run fsck on a mounted filesystem, except in read-only mode. besides that, fsck checks the filesystem, but i don't know what you mean by "checking the partition"
<LjL> timster: error please
<Soul^Reaver> wtf root pass diffrent fom my pass? I cant su :(
<timster> Let me check again
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: no, the root password is not different, it simply isn't there, and no, you can't "su"
<Alarm> LjL,  well, when starting kubuntu (while it was showing the loading bar) , it started showing me some fsck correction and on one of them did fail, but finally booted into kubuntu. the point is i dont know where i can find the log file to see what failed or how to fix those errors
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Soul^Reaver about root | Soul^Reaver, see the private message from Ubotu
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: all in the FAQ :)
<LjL> Alarm: /var/log/fsck/
<Hail_Spacecake> why in god's name does kubuntu not come with 'make' by default?
<Soul^Reaver> Yeah I cannot sudo a ./ command
<Hail_Spacecake> and how do I get it without an internet connection?
<Soul^Reaver> mine does
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Hail_Spacecake about build-essential | Hail_Spacecake, see the private message from Ubotu
<Soul^Reaver> ubotu tel ljl STFU :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tel ljl STFU :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: i might be mistaken but i believed the necessary packages to be on the CD
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Alarm> LjL,  well, i want to make that fsck again to see if everything is now ok. as i saw (from what i noticed actually one of my files that i had was deleted, dont know if others did as well...
<Soul^Reaver> wtf??
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: please watch your language and be polite in this channel.
<Hail_Spacecake> what is this?
<Hail_Spacecake> "do I really need to compile?"
<Soul^Reaver> apok I am being nice
<Hail_Spacecake> yes, damnit!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Alarm about fsck | Alarm, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !stfu | Soul^Reaver
<ubotu> Soul^Reaver: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<apokryphos> Hail_Spacecake: what is what?
<Alzi2> Guys, why is the Universal Sidebar so slow?
<Hail_Spacecake> the page on why ubuntu doesn't come with it by default
<Soul^Reaver> ljl then dont use ur stupid bot to talk to me prvmsg me
<Hail_Spacecake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Alarm> okie , thanks . LjL  u dont suggest it ?
<Soul^Reaver> u wanna say somthing talk on chan
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: well, it just doesn't. anyway is it on the CD or not? if it is, as i believed, the problem is non existant
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: the bot is an asset to the channel, and is a convenient way for storing a lot of the fequently asked questions and their solutions.
<Sanne> Hail_Spacecake: "do you need to compile" is for people (there are lots) who think they have to compile everything and who don't know about how to install from the repositories.
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: so, please deal with it :)
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: alright, then let me say something "on chan": you can use the /ignore command if you don't like the bot. mind that very few people will be willing to help you if you do that.
<Soul^Reaver> a bot is retarded whrn u try to type & it cuts u off
<LjL> well, in some cases one certainly *tries* to type. not sure why it'd cut you off though
<capyes_> hola
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: please do not use that word to denote something bad. I'm not going to warn you about language again...
<jthomas> maybe because u'r not using "you" ;)
<konki> why would packages automatically be kept back?
<surgy> i dont see "partition manager" in system settings
<Soul^Reaver> Apok u banned me for not using no langauge & handing it kindly last time, SO take your abuse elsewhere
<Soul^Reaver> surgy the blue K
<Soul^Reaver> not in a sub menu
<Soul^Reaver> just in menu says system settings
<apokryphos> no ban, it was a kick
<surgy> yea but i dont see "partition manager" in any menus or system settings
<kishore> Hi I have fiesty installed in a seperate partition. There kcontrol does not list all modules
<Soul^Reaver> its in advanced tab
<Soul^Reaver> Apok not hat time
<kishore> instead they are found under lost & found menu! any idea why?
<apokryphos> Soul^Reaver: yes it was :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Soul^Reaver> there are 2 tabs surgey above the panel says normal & advanced
<surgy> you mean disks and filesystems?
<linopil> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<harmental> does anybody use Xemacs?
<timster> For some reason, i cant log into adept on any settings except the account created with kubuntu
<Alzi2> How to make those alerts that appear at the top, be smaller and not-so-gray?
<Alarm> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<timster> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<soul^reaver> surgy there general & advanced tab
<soul^reaver> click on advanced tab
<soul^reaver> u will see partition manage there
<surgy> yes and im in advanced tab/ disks and filesystem
<surgy> ok
<soul^reaver> yeah thats it
<timster> Can i replace  controll center with kcontrol?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-153-57-13.mia.bellsouth.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<surgy> soul reaver but no partitioning tools in disks and filesystem
<LjL> control center *is* kcontrol
<timster> can i replaceSystem Settings with Kconrol?
<surgy> oh well ill get a third party tool i gues
<LjL> timster: yes and no
<kishore> timster,  yes you can
<LjL> timster: you can't "replace" it, but you can use kcontrol quite fine
<timster> Can i put kcontrol on the menu?
<LjL> timster: personally i suggest that you right click on the panel, "Add applet", and choose "Settings"
<LjL> timster: that will give you a menu with all the kcontrol applets listed
<kishore> well asuming you mean the kmenu entry.. yes you can.. :-)
<LjL> timster: you most certainly can add it to the menu if you like, just like any other program
<LjL> just right click on the K menu and menu editor
<sorush20> hi
<kishore> in feisty im having a lilproblem with kcontrol
<sorush20> I'm making a zip file .. is it possible to select a higher compression level or not ?
<sorush20> using ark
<kishore> most of the modules are not listed
<Hail_Spacecake> what is the name of the package with make I need to be searching for? build-essentials?
<timster> My screensave is rubish! I have a gforce graphics card, how come it comes out so badd?
<LjL> timster: do you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<anosa> how to enable utomatic login?
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: build-essential
<LjL> it says that on the page though
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<LjL> anosa:  system settings / advanced / login manager / convenience
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm not getting a build-essential searching in Adept manager
<djwilcox> hi anyone got any tips on partitioning a hard drive
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm not sure if it has the CD as a source, though
<Hail_Spacecake> although it really should by default
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: unsure. the Desktop CD is also kind of unknown to me
<ziza> !de
<anosa> thanx
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<djwilcox> im trying to do a dual boot mac and kubuntu - whats a swap drive ?
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: try with apt-cache anyway, i'm not familiar with adept
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: at any rate, if it isn't available at all, do you have some means to transfer (large) files to that computer?
<Sanne> Hail_Spacecake: the cd is in the sources list only if you used the alternate cd during install. The live/desktop cd uses a different package format and can't be used as a repository.
<timster> AHh Skype works!
<Hail_Spacecake> ah, damn
<kishore> Hail_Spacecake: also make sure you have performed apt-get update and there we no errors
<konki> swap drive is a temporary drive used for when your system runs out of ram
<djwilcox> right
<Hail_Spacecake> kishore: I did
<djwilcox> i have partitioned my hard drive into 5
<Hail_Spacecake> it didn't find anything
<Hail_Spacecake> probably because I have no internet connection
<konki> 5 partitions could be useful.. or could just confuse you on where to save things
<djwilcox> 1 mac 2 yaboot 3 kubuntu 4 kubuntu home 5 shared drive
<Hail_Spacecake> that's what I need it for, to compile ndiswrapper so I can find one
<djwilcox> 3 paritions for kubuntu
<djwilcox> 1 yaboot 2 kubuntu root 3 kubuntu home
<djwilcox> where do i put the swap ?
<konki> you need a partition for your swap
<konki> doesn't have to be very big though
<djwilcox> right how big ?
<konki> 500mb will proally be good
<djwilcox> great
<kishore> how much ram do you have?
<djwilcox> 1.3 ghz
<konki> you could make it 256
<kishore> keep as much swap or you wont be able to perform a hibernate
<konki> good call on the hibernation
<djwilcox> hibernate means sleep
<konki> yup
<djwilcox> or do i have to go and sleep in a cave
<kishore> suspend to disk
<slyfox> Guys, please help. I think I need to reinstall Kubuntu and NOT update to KDE 3.5.6 Althout that may not be what have casue the problem. None of hte VOIP applicaitons work for me, skype, gizmo, Wengo, none. Skype and Gizmo have choppy sound and wengo phone gives me tiny mickey mouse voice. Help.
<djwilcox> thanks for the tips
<djwilcox> what about the disk format
<djwilcox> doing a dual boot with mac
<konki> format is a good idea if you don't have any info to loose
<kishore> ext3 works well for linux
<djwilcox> says the yaboot needs to be hfs - is that right
<djwilcox> is ext3 the disk format for kubuntu
<konki> i think that's the format for the home partition
<kishore> ext3 is  a supported format as is reiserfs etc
<frojnd> is possible to put amule in tray and how if it's ?
<djwilcox> ah got 768 of ram
<djwilcox> how does that affect the swap drive size
<kishore> good so you could give it 1gb ram if there is not much to loose
<konki> how much hard drive do you have?
<djwilcox> 75 gb
<djwilcox> so how big should the swap drive be
<djwilcox> 1 gig
<konki> 500mb is enuf.. 1g would be better for things like sleep mode.. might just turn into wasted space though
<djwilcox> right so 500mb
<timster> I have a windows home netwrok with my printer connected, how can I access that?
<kishore> yes dont think you would use the space for anything other than suspend to disk..
<kishore> do you need that feature? it does not affect Suspend to RAM
<timster> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djwilcox> it comes up during the install
<djwilcox> says i need a swap drive
<djwilcox> can i ignore that - but will that mean i cant put it to sleep
<timster> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<blekos> hi, i have install spamassing from adept manager, but kontact doesnt detect it
<kishore> always keep a swap event if you dont use it much of the time
<kishore> i find my system more stable inmost occasions with swapenabled
<djwilcox> so i create 4 partitions for kubuntu
<kishore> although i rarely use it up
<djwilcox> yaboot swap kubuntu root + kubuntu home
<kishore> sure
<slyfox> Does anyone here knows how to work withou sound hardware or reisntall it?
<djwilcox> thanks kishore
<kishore> welcome
<djwilcox> just switched from mac
<kishore> big welcome!
<sorush20> hi can I use the compression level or not
<djwilcox> used to unix so im loving all the geek tools
<djwilcox> does kubuntu 6.10 work with airport extreme wireless cards
<kishore> no sure about that one
<kishore> wireless cards seems to be among the weakent links...
<crazy_> bjr !
<djwilcox> ive seen a few things about - will have to try
<crazy_> hi !
<djwilcox> about the broadcom cards
<kishore> i guess it uses a broadcom chip.. so you might be able to with some struggle
<lgsobalvarro> it's possible change the kubuntu's power manager with kpowersave ?
<kishore> lgsobalvarro: it is possibel
<exel> #ubuntu-es
<kishore> jst instal kpowersave.. although  i would recommend using the latest version. 7.1?
<lgsobalvarro> kishore: ok... and it works fine? how i can deactive power manager?
<kishore> 7.1 uses HAL for its functionality and yes it seems to work fine
<timster> Ok, can i have some help? I have a Printer netwroked to myy windows pc over a wirless network. I can reach my windows documents, but I can get to the printer. How can i do this?
<lgsobalvarro> ok tnx kishore
<kishore> preventing guidance-powermanager from starting requires editing /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop
<lgsobalvarro> kishore: what i change there?
<kishore> add the line "X-KDE-autostart-condition=power-managerrc:General:RunOnStart:false"
<Alzi2> How to make those alerts that appear at the top, be smaller and not-so-gray?
<baronmordock> pardon me, does anyone know how I can get my repositories back? Adept won't show me any. =(
<kishore> baron: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<kishore> if its empty you need to repopulate it
<christiane> Hello. When I copy text form Konqueror and paste it into OpenOffice all the utf8 chars are displayed as if they were 8bit. How to prevent that?
<lgsobalvarro> ok kishore, done. Something else?
<baronmordock> okay, I'll try that. do I enter the command in the terminal or in adept?
<kishore> That should prevent it from auto starting
<kishore> in the terminal
<timster> What do i need to do to get flash working?
<timster> Whats its name in adept?
<kishore> flashplugin
<lgsobalvarro> well thanks you kishore
<timster> k
<slyfox> How do I resintall Kubuntu and kee my /Home  folders that I have created safe? I want to have a clean reisntall of Kubuntu becasue of my sound problem
<kishore> and flashplugin-nonfree
<slyfox> *and keep
<job_> Evening folks
<kishore> well back it up and copy t back again! :-)
<timster> Is there a linux equiavlent of DarkRoom?
<timster> How can i set Konversation to automaticly IDENTIFY
<baronmordock> kishore- I tried the command, but it says "permission denied"
<kishore> what exactly did you put in the terminal?
<kishore> well just read the file with say kate or kwrite
<kishore> and check if its populated
<slyfox> kishore: back up what? The files I wan to keep to a seperate hard ddrive and reformat /home ?
<baronmordock> I tried check /etc/apt/sources.list (which did nothing), then /etc/apt/sources.list, which told me "permission denied"
<kishore> ok do you have home in a seperate partition? its then straightforward and yo need to backup
<kishore> but forsafety
<apokryphos> baronmordock: it's a text file, so of course it's not executable
<kishore> in the terminal "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<apokryphos> kishore: no! :)
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<timster> ATLANTIK TOURNAMENT
<baronmordock> alright, I'll try that
<timster> Yay
<apokryphos> baronmordock: so: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<timster> On the only populated server. Im deviance
<apokryphos> timster: eh?
<timster> Everyone play atlantic
<apokryphos> timster: #kubuntu-offtopic
<timster> :(
<timster> ok
<frojnd> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<timster> What is nonfree?
<kishore> apok: right. its the kde way although sudo works as well :-)
<timster> !non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> kishore: no.... see what ubotu said. Using sudo can cause serious problems for you.
<apokryphos> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<baronmordock> didn't mean to start an arguement =P  anywho, Kate pulled something up
<baronmordock> the sources list
<kishore> well im not sure how it can screwup but yes its still the "right way"
<apokryphos> kishore: read what ubotu said -- it can muck around with your permissions and break your DCOP sockets
<apokryphos> so please don't advise anyone to use it :)
<kishore> ah ok. ill keep that in mind :-)
<baronmordock> there's nothing in the sources list
<apokryphos> are you sure you typed it right?
<apokryphos> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kishore> ok then there is a website that can generate one for you.. can someone point it out?
<apokryphos> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<baronmordock> yeah, I typed it in =(
<baronmordock> oh, okay, thanks a lot =)
* lunitik wonders if anyone else has gotten feisty install CD's to install (either daily or herds, alternative or desktop)
<kishore> try http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<lunitik> herd2 didn't work here for desktop or alternative... and same results with daily as of about a week ago
<kishore> herd 1 worked for me
<kishore> heard 2 failed
<kishore> amd64here
* lunitik wants to try something more recent as listed changes don't appear to be getting dragged in via 'kubuntu-desktop'
<kishore> i track things on launchpad and install as i need
<kishore> dist-upgrade quite often too
<lunitik> I ... hate launchpad....
<apokryphos> I don't like malone, but launchpad isn't so bad
<lunitik> The interface is ugly, its a pain to file bugs on it... just bad
<apokryphos> though it'd be nice if Ubuntu's project manager was open source :/
<apokryphos> that's partly malone, stupid bugtracker :P
<lunitik> Even trying to keep track of projects, or groups is a mess....
<lunitik> No organization at all
<atidem> hi
<ubuntu> hello hello
<jmfrancois> hi, on a fresh kubuntu install firefox menu are broken ... is this a bug ?
<ubuntu_> any female's that would like to chat?
<galathalion> haha
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: I warn you, this is not a date chat.
<underdog5004> rofl
<underdog5004> girls in the linux channel?
<underdog5004> not likely\
<ubuntu_> TM_T i Warn i just like to chat its what teens do right?
<Tm_T> underdog5004: Myth about human group called "girls" is just soviet propaganda.
<notech> there are more than you think, obviously
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: Well, this is support channel.
<underdog5004> in soviet russia, girls propoganda you!
<firecrotch> ubuntu_: #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> well i am new to this sorry
<ubuntu_> i did not know
<Tm_T> No prob, that's why I didn't remove you yet. ;)
<nuxil> how do i turn off that usb-stick auto mounting stuff.. it anoys me
<notech> hmm, usually from what i've seen, a bit of offtopic has been allowed here as long as it didn't interfere with those wanting help. differences in ops maybe
<Tm_T> notech: Well, little offtopic is ok but "girls?!" kinda things are red flag.
<Tm_T> As I said, this is not a date chat.
<notech> Tm_T: ah, i see :)
<jmfrancois> http://jm406.free.fr/bug1.jpg
<ubuntu_> Tm_T you could but i will come back ip changer & u can not see my surf
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: Your point being?
<ubuntu_> just to piss you off
<Tm_T> Failed.
<notech> Ubugtu: you will be found, and jumping bans is a good way to get banned permanently
<kishore> ok.. no cookies for you
<notech> grr
<notech> tab complation got me. sorry Ubugtu
<Tm_T> notech: Aye, also might find axe from the door.
<ubuntu_> try?
<nuxil> hey.. can you guys help instead of talking bull ?
<kishore> nuxil: are you refering to the popup dialog?
<ubuntu_> lol
<jmfrancois> same
<hatta> popup dialog? he said this wasn't a date chat!
<Bxnp-away> what is your problem nuxil
<Tm_T> nuxil: Automount? Hmm, IIRC systemsettings has something related to it.
<Tm_T> hatta: !
<jmfrancois> got a graphic bug into firefox : http://jm406.free.fr/bug1.jpg
<nuxil> kishore, well.. when ever i plug in my usb stic it kida auto mounts,., even tho i put do nothing and remember in that dialog
<kishore> the next time its mounted, right click on it
<kishore> select mounting options and check if automount is ticked
<blekos> hi, i try to install avg, i follow a guide where it says i have to type rpm bla bla bla, but i get the message
<nuxil> ok,, i'll try
<blekos> rpm command not found any ideas?
<eihnat> rpm > redhat package management.
<atidem> blekos: rpm on a debian-based distro?
<blekos> i know,
<kishore> this is debian based distrouse debs! rpm does work however
<notech> blekos: kubuntu iis not a rpm based distro, it uses .deb's
<kishore> sudo apt-get install rpm
<notech> really, didn't know it would do rpm's
<blekos> i know that but hava a look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-avg-antivirus-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<timster> Whats the point in antivirus on linux?
<kishore> im curious..
<notech> timster: useful if running a mail server, but not sure that's what that is for
<Tm_T> timster: To kill Windows viruses, and oh, there _is_ "virus" for linux too.
<firecrotch> timster: Basically to catch Windows viruses so taht you don't spread them
<timster> Tm_T, there are linux viruses?
<ubuntu_> how to i join other chats
<ubuntu_> please
<timster>  /join #server
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: /j #channel
<linopil> where can I easily troubleshoot sound on new onboard coreduo sound
<kishore> what kinda chat are you talkin about?
<Tm_T> timster: You don't join to servers really. ;)
<blekos> think i got it  i did a apt-get install rpm
<notech> blekos: that's what kishore suggested :)
<linopil> ubuntu_ start with /nick some -good-name
<eihnat> blekos: try to follow that guide now. ;)
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: Anyway, use mighty google to search some basic irc-guide, also may found in help.ubuntu.com
<blekos> yeap thnx ;)
<kishore> the site suggests using alien to convert rpm to deb
<Tm_T> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<eihnat> blekos: ever considered to try clamav?
<blekos> i've installed it, but dont know how to update its virus base :))
<blekos> i am a newbie
<kishore> im not very comfortable using rpm and alien.. try an alternative id say.. :-)
<blekos> and when i run it, i get a message like this is an old version
<linopil> why is an antivirus important for linux ?
<nuxil> WHAT?
<blekos> well aegis is not supported by kontact :(
<blekos> av is important if the 98%  of ppl u r dealing with r using windoz
<eihnat> linopil: either linux is safe from viruses, in windows environment u still can spread viruses to other systems.
<eihnat> blekos: klamav (KDE extension for clamav) has easy tool to update. i think. haven't use it for a while tho.
<sorush20> how do I create a times table of 1-12 times by 1-12 in open office calc?
<blekos> well, i'll give a try 2 both
* nuxil never used any antivirus for linux,, 
<eihnat> blekos: also f-prot is good too. but not sure if there is deb version. was rpm, cuz used it on fedora.
<kishore> OT -  how do you put out these status msgs that start with a *?
<kishore> todays is my first time ever with IRC and hence konversation too
<blekos> i c
<blekos> might have a look
<kishore> !status msgs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status msgs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishore> nuxil above just put one out... :-)
* SSJ_GZ wonders if kishore is talking about messages like this ... ? <---
<kishore> yes!
<ziza_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ziza_> !de
<SSJ_GZ> Put "/me" (without the quotes) in front of your message :)
<timster> With the flash plugin, why does it keep freezing?
* kishore like this?
<timster> Like on a youtube video
<kishore> Wheee! thanks SSJ_GZ
<SSJ_GZ> kishore:No probs :)
<jmichaelx> timster: do you have an updated flash plugin?
<timster> Only just installed it
<jmichaelx> flash9 should not do that
<timster> How do i get 9?
<jmichaelx> what was the name of the package you installed?
<Plaguez> sudo apt-get install non-free flash
<jmichaelx> i don't think that is the exact name, Plaguez
<Plaguez> Ladies and Gentlemen, that was an elite ubuntu command.
<filippo> ciao
<kishore> its flashplugin-nonfree
<Plaguez> Something like that
<Plaguez> yeah
<timster> I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<eihnat> Plaguez: elite ubuntu command? :D
<djwilcox> on the video side what about dvds
<jmichaelx> timster: i am not sure what you problem might be, then.... are you using FF2.0?
<timster> 1.5
<kishore> im here on amd64 so no flash for me..
<kishore>  is it version 9?
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<Plaguez> Just joking einhat
<timster> How can i check the verson?
<djwilcox> do u have to install some additional librarys - so vlc can play dvds
<eihnat> Plaguez: i know
<eihnat> ;)
<jmichaelx> timster: if you installed flashplugin-nonfree, then you should have flash9
<Plaguez> I'm not even a kubuntu user, used to be after the clock applet and such randomly crashed, I bailed out and had to re install ubuntu
<Plaguez> I'm with gnome now :-)
<jmichaelx> timster: it could be that you still have the flash7 plugin installed, as well?
<Plaguez> Does anyone here listen to Ludacris?
<timster> Nope, Kubuntu installed yesterday
<jmichaelx> i'm not sure if apt will allow someone to have both versions installed, but you could check that
<jmichaelx> timster: dapper or edgy?
<timster> 6.06
<jmichaelx> hmm
<kishore> guess you need 6.10
<timster> bugger
<Plaguez> Missy elliot totally pwns
<kishore> not sure though
<timster> I only had the shipit disks
<jmichaelx> i still have one machine running dapper, but unfortunately it is not connected right now
<jmichaelx> timster: if you have a little time, you could upgrade
<kishore> and bandwidth
<kishore> :-)
<jmichaelx> bandwidth would be good
<Plaguez> Did anyone here have DNS problems with ubuntu when they first installed?
<kishore> nope
<kishore> not me
<Plaguez> Like, taking ages to resolve a website (20 secs)
<timster> How do i upgrade?
<apokryphos> timster: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Plaguez> It's okay, I fixed it now.
<jmichaelx> timster: follow the docs, it is not too complicated
<Plaguez> Is t only me that thinks the film hackers was crap?
<Plaguez> 1995 version
<topsy> hello
<Plaguez> hi topsy, did you see the film hackers? I thought it was rubbish.
<hatta> no, everyone thinks hackers was crap
<Plaguez> lol
<hatta> some people just think it's so crappy it's good
<mattis1> just loading it
<timster> Is it worth the upgrade?
<Plaguez> Probably the people that no nothing, thought it was good.
<topsy> no i didn't..but i have heard it's very crappy
<kishore> i would have done it!
<topsy> :)
<jmichaelx> man, somehow i got banned from ##slackware, and i can't get a hold of any ops to straighten this out
<Plaguez> That gy droning around on his skateboard was hilarious
<jmichaelx> timster: i would personally recommend it
<Plaguez> "blow me" "thank you" Hahaha.
<timster> Ok
<Plaguez> Mad skillz yo.
* kishore goes to bed... its 2am...
<topsy> i have an odd problem problem with kubuntu..i can't start any programs..hopefully someone can help me out =/
<Plaguez> So, anyone want help wth anything? I'll try and be useful
<topsy> i'm new with this platform
<Plaguez> topsy, did you try starting them from the command line?
<Tm_T> Plaguez: Yes, I need 20 000  mind to lend?
<Plaguez> lol Tm_T
<eihnat> Tm_T: lmao
<eihnat> topsy: how u mean u cant start them?
<Plaguez> What would you need 20, 000 grand for anyway? That new blow up doll you wanted?
<Plaguez> lol
<extern> I can't anymore compile my program. A few days ago it worked fine, it wasn't modified. Now I get a lot of simillar errors. Here's a sample: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/memory:57:36: error: bits/stl_uninitialized.h: No such file or directory
<wmusters> i have a problem insatlling a hp 4370 scanner using this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151814&highlight=4370
<kristina> hi, what packages do I need to compile opengl programs?
<Tm_T> Plaguez: Nothing, just a joke. ;(
<topsy> i mean that..if i try to start example "start.exe" from kubuntu cd..that dont open
<Plaguez> I once ordered a blow up doll and it arrived in my victims house, it was an explosive doll, packed with semtex.
<linopil> firefox dies on some sites ? why?
<wmusters> i cant get kooda to see use the scanner, i sees it at startup but not after that
<topsy> sorry my bad english =/
<eihnat> topsy: exe are windows programs.
<topsy> okay..
<Plaguez> <linopil> Maybe you've just installed flash?
<Tm_T> :)
<eihnat> topsy: u need wine to run windows applicatrions
<eihnat> *applications
<extern> exit
<extern> oops
<Plaguez> lol
<slow-motion> lol Plaguez
<Plaguez> terminate
<eihnat> extern: lol
<andriijas> does xgl work well with kde in kubuntu or is it unstable?
<[abhishek] > is there any good software for flash creation like macromedia flash for linux?
<eihnat> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<[abhishek] > !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Plaguez> kjjk
<eihnat> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<eihnat> hmm
<Plaguez> einhat, do you use KDE?
<eihnat> yes
<eihnat> also
<eihnat> :)
<topsy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<timster> !flash
<Plaguez> Did you ever have problems, when installing KDE, then going back to gnome, like the clock applet crashing etc?
<eihnat> nope
<eihnat> got gnome xfce4 and kde and no probs.
<Plaguez> That's why I've had to re-install ubuntu and stick with gnome, i liked kde though
<Tm_T> Ugh, going to sleep, so behave kids! ->
<eihnat> Plaguez: why didnt u install kubutnu then?
<jmichaelx> Plaguez: i have never had a problem like that either
<Plaguez> Can anyone tell me is the firestarter firewall any good?
<Plaguez> because I was giving it a go einhat
<eihnat> Plaguez: good as any other. lol
<jmichaelx> Plaguez: well, you already have the firewall
<jmichaelx> Plaguez: firestarter is just a frontend for the firewall that is installed with *ubuntu
<Plaguez> Yeah but I scanned my own comp with the network tools, and it said 3 ports were open, aren't these a concern?
<gdiebel> I am testing kubuntu 3.5.6 packages in my office. (~40 workstations) so far so good and I would like to deploy, any upgrade issues to be aware of?
<eihnat> Plaguez: what ports?
<Plaguez> 663, and others that limewire.
<Plaguez> use
<Plaguez> Don't hack me man, lol
<eihnat> Plaguez: well, if u want to use limewire u need them opened. ;)
<jmichaelx> gdiebel: no expert here, but i upgraded to 3.5.6 on 3 machines, 2 desktops and one laptop, and so far no issues at all
<Plaguez> I know, so I have nothing to worry about then?
<jmichaelx> *is busy hacking Plaguez
<Plaguez> Haha.
<eihnat> jmichalx: lol. need help?
<[abhishek] > !ming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> lol
<eihnat> Plaguez: what kind of connection u have?
<Plaguez> boradband connection, netopia asdl router, always on...
<eihnat> Plaguez: doesnt router have firewall build in?
<Plaguez> Plus, do I have much to worry about with viruses? I mean, I have no anti virus software installed, amI still safe?
<gan|y|med> hello
<Plaguez> yeah it does, im just concerned
<Plaguez> Since not much viruses are written for ubuntu? lol
<eihnat> Plaguez: well if u didnt change hardware firewall settings, all incoming traffic is blocked anyway.
<Plaguez> ok einhat thanks
<sebbar> is there a specific feisty discussion channel?
<jmichaelx> Plaguez: i was not get overly worried about viruses, but you can install clamav (or klamav)
<eihnat> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Plaguez> ok I'll try that, thanks
<will_> Hey guys.  I know this is not your style, but does anyone know how to upgrade kubuntu through the gui?  I'm not a techy and if you give me the command lines I'm likely to be back on here for the next upgrade.
<Plaguez> ok jmichaelk
<jmichaelx> Plaguez: the main advantage in using an anti-virus in linux, at this point, at least, would be to keep your PCs from being 'carriers' of windows viruses, and passing them on to windows machines
<eihnat> Plaguez: if u use linux with widnwos machines u'd better have antivirus. to protect them tho. lol
<surgy> whats the command to partition a hard drive? with ext3?
<a1010100m> hello people
<eihnat> will_: doesnt adept allow u to do it? i personaly dont know
<Plaguez> Hmm. I have panada desktop secure, I could try that, that seems to have an anti virus.
<eihnat> will_: cuz never did distro upgrade.
<eihnat> surgy: mkfs.ext3 i think. not sure tho.
<eihnat> surgy: wait
<jmichaelx> will_: if you are using adept, you just need to go into your repos, and manually change 'dapper' to 'edgy' in every repo line, update, then upgrade
<surgy> well i want to delete my ntfs partition and repartition using ext3
<will_> eihnat: I guess my first question is, how do I check to see what version I'm currently running and what kind of automatic update settings I have
<eihnat> surgy: mke2fs
<matthew__> That story about installing spyware on kubuntu is now on www.digg.com
<a1010100m> I hawe one question.
<will_> jmichaelx: thanks.  I'll try that
<surgy> eihnat: so "mke2fs /dev/sdb" and that will delete my ntfs partition and make a new ext3 partition?
<Plaguez> Any hackers here?
<eihnat> surgy: man mke2fs for options
<eihnat> Plaguez: lol. need to try ur system?
<a1010100m> I am using KUBUNTU, but I dont like it, can I install fluxbox ???
<a1010100m> and unistall KDE
<surgy> eihnat: i dont understand the options though
<a1010100m> ???
<eihnat> a1010100m: not sure bout fluxbox, but u can try xfce4
<jmichaelx> will_: after you change the repos and update, i am not sure, you may be better off to open a terminal and enter 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade', but i think adept should also handle this.
<a1010100m> I have very slow mashine here...
<a1010100m> 400 mhz
<surgy> eihnat: yeah im not that good and i dont understand.......
<jmichaelx> a1010100m: there is a new *ubuntu in development called fluxbuntu, but it is alpha or beta at this time
<a1010100m> and it`s big problem to experiment with this mashine...
<jmichaelx> a1010100m: i would go with xfce4 right now
<jmichaelx> xubuntu
<hatta> fluxbox is the shit
<surgy> whats so great about fluxbox?
<jmichaelx> fluxbox is aweome, but it takes more time to figure it out
<jmichaelx> awesome*
<hatta> fast as anything, mouse wheel scrolls between desktops, window shading, built in tabbing
<eihnat> surgy: mke2fs -v -c -J /dev/sdb should do it. not sure.
<jmichaelx> a1010100m: you would need to 'sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop' and then 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop'
<surgy> eihnat: if your not sure then im not sure if im gonna do it :)
<eihnat> surgy: did it only once tho. and ages ago. so not 100 % sure.
<a1010100m> I will try to install over a package menager, and than unistall kde
<eihnat> surgy: i'm more not sure bout /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1
<eihnat> option
<jmichaelx> a1010100m: that should work fine
<surgy> eihnat: its kewl man ill wait for someone that knows 100% no ofense
<topsy> i tried to run flash player installation program for linux but that didn't opened either..strange
<topsy> hmm...
<surgy> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eihnat> surgy: it's ok. :)
<hatta> surgy, delete/make partitions with 'cfdisk'
<surgy> !Gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hatta> format them with mke2fs
<surgy> hatta can i not use gparted?
<hatta> oh I guess you could
<eihnat> surgy: u can.
<hatta> cfdisk is so easy to use though
<matthew__> hatta, I love cfdisk!
<Blacken> I forget, but how do you fix grub if something (saaaay...Windows) has overwritten the MBR? grub-install, yes, but I forget the syntax and would rather not have to go "oh crap" later.
<gnomefreak> !grub | Blacken
<ubotu> Blacken: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<andriijas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090  is this the guiide to follow( is it up to date?) to install xgl?
<Blacken> Aha, thanks.
<eihnat> andriijas: also u can have a look at ubuntuguide.org. but not sure if up to date too.
<surgy> gparted works great thnx guyrs
<eihnat> surgy: np
<kutkinna> how to make titlebar transparent /
<will_> is edgy stable now?  or should I stick with dapper?
<Skrot-> Seems quite stable to me
<jughead> I don't have any stability problems
<will_> is it still considered a BETA
<blekos> what's the line command 2 rmv a package?
<andriijas> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chavo> blekos, sudo apt-get remove
<blekos> thnx
<blekos> could u also tell me how to c the processes that r running?
<blekos> i need to keel adept
<apokryphos> blekos: ps aux
<johnn> what is the most easy dvd->avi rip frontend?
<esaym> any lightscribe software that works good in kde?
<devilsadvocate> esaym, what is a lightscribe software?
<devilsadvocate> would scribus be of use to you?
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: probably not.. lightscribe is aprocess to burn an image *on the cd* while .. burning the CD
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: like the WIndows logo cd's ?
<josh_> i have a problem
<josh_> i just screwed up my windows partition
<devilsadvocate> adaptr, ah
<adaptr> indeed
<devilsadvocate> is that even possible? :P
<johnn> both lightscribe.com and lacie.com programs work fine for lightscribe
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: certainly, there are many drives for it these days
<esaym> its a new disc lable technology i think
<josh_> the blue thing that goes across when windows loads just freezes, keeps going, freezes, and keeps going forever.
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: admittedlym, they don't write it while burning, but separately,.. it takes aaages
<jmichaelx> how do you know if your drive is a lightscribe?
<devilsadvocate> adaptr, thanks a lot. i'll have a look ... it seems interesting, to say the least
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: the conversion from cartesian to radial is a fun part of it :)
<devilsadvocate> adaptr, ive done enough of _that_ to handle it.. simple shapes atleast :)
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: I would be pretty proud if a straight line came out as even marginably straight
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: the software is supposed to help with that :)
<devilsadvocate> ah..
<adaptr> devilsadvocate: and you obviously need a drive that can switch its laser on and off PDQ - so no ordinary drive will do
<kutkinna> how to change the start menu iconj ?
<adaptr> PDQ as in 1000 times a second, give or take...
<kutkinna> *icon
<adaptr> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<adaptr> no, you silly bot ! not htat one
<eihnat|away> lol
<newuser> guys I need help ... I installed kubuntu on hdb1 ... I have windows on sda1 but grub doesnt work correctly even if it is configured in the right way ... who can help me pls?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, what do you mean grub isnt woring corrctly?
<eihnat|away> newuser: error 17 or 18?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: if i boot my pc from hdb1 and try to start ubuntu grub tells me error17: cannot mount selected partition ... if I try to start windows it tells me starting up, invalid system disk, replace the disk and then press any key
<newuser> devilsadvocate:  eihnat but If I boot from sda1 (where windows is installed) the so starts (windows only)
<devilsadvocate> newuser, are you positive hdc1 is your kubuntu drive?
<devilsadvocate> hdb1*
<ThingolF> how do you do beryl in kde?
<eihnat> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<newuser> devilsadvocate: yes im sure it is ... hold on I ll send u my fdisk -l
<newuser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newuser> devilsadvocate: eihnat http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3379/
<newuser> devilsadvocate: eihnat hda has no so installed on
<LobsterWing> ..
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you have 3 harddrives right?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: yes i have
<devilsadvocate> newuser, hdb2 is not kubuntu. it is the swap partition
<newuser> devilsadvocate: I know ... kubuntu one is hdb1
<devilsadvocate> newuser, one of hdb1 and hdb3 is kubuntu .
<newuser> devilsadvocate: I told u :P
<eihnat> :)
<devilsadvocate> newuser, can you post your menu.lst too ?
<devilsadvocate> ah newuser , sorry :P
<newuser> Im under live so I dont know If I can
<hatta> hda, hdb, hdc are hard drives
<devilsadvocate> request for menu.lst stands though :)
<hatta> hdb1, hdb2, hdb3, etc are partitions
<hatta> confusing them could be bad
<newuser> devilsadvocate: what do I have to do to posto menu.kst?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you can. open a terminal and supe sudo mkdir /media/kubuntu
<devilsadvocate> and type*
<newuser> devilsadvocate: done ... now?
<devilsadvocate> then type sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/kubuntu
<newuser> devilsadvocate: done ... now?
<devilsadvocate> then cd /media/kubuntu/boot/grub
<devilsadvocate> you can find the file there
<newuser> devilsadvocate: done ... now?
<devilsadvocate> vi menu.lst
<nuxil> anyone else experiancing lagging on the desktop when moving windows with nvidia 9746 drivers on geforce 8800 card ?
<devilsadvocate> or nano, or kate, whicheve you are comfortable with
<newuser> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3380/ I hope I pasted u in the right way
<devilsadvocate> sure neoncode
<devilsadvocate> newuser, *
<neoncode> What now?
<julian_> hi
<julian_> i did this 'rm mods-available/proxy*'
<julian_> how i can get the config files afain?
<julian_> again
<neoncode> nuxil: Speaking of the 8800 cards, when is nvidia makeing linux drivers for them?
<devilsadvocate> neoncode, sorry
<neoncode> devilsadvocate: Oh, ok. =3
<devilsadvocate> newuser, did you try booting into recovery mode?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: yes I did ... doesnt work
<nuxil> neoncode when is? they already did
<devilsadvocate> newuser, your config files seem alright
<devilsadvocate> you could try checking the filesystem for errors
<Amadeo> I have a lot of problems with Adept...it never seems to want to load...it tries then just stops
<neoncode> nuxil: Oh, i thought from what you said before that they haden't. Nevermind.
<newuser> devilsadvocate: I knew it wa wlaright but i dont know why it doesnt work :(
<Amadeo> once and a while it works
<devilsadvocate> i _think_ e2fsck /dev/hdb1
<eihnat> Amadeo: isnt there any other Adept already running?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: e2fsck /dev/hdb1 to do what?
<Amadeo> eihnat: If there is, it shouldn't be
<devilsadvocate> newuser, to check the file  system integrity
<eihnat> Amadeo: i know.
<newuser> devilsadvocate: ah ok :)
<devilsadvocate> although since it mounted here i dont think there is a problem
<Amadeo> How long does it take Adept to exit?
<surgy> ok i have big big problems
<eihnat> Amadeo: had similar problems with kaffeine, didnt want to load. cuz other was running in background
<surgy> when i click on a link i get this error "
<surgy> Will not save configuration.
<surgy> Configuration file "/home/surgy/.kde/share/config/kdesurc" not writable.
<surgy> Configuration file "/home/surgy/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<surgy> Please contact your system administrator.
<newuser> devilsadvocate:
<Amadeo> eihnat: I see
<newuser> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ e2fsck /dev/hdb1
<surgy> sorry i get this error when i click on a link "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system."
<newuser> e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<newuser> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<newuser> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<newuser> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? cancelled!
<newuser> check aborted.
<devilsadvocate> newuser, did this problem suddenly come up or did it never work?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you have to unmount it first
<eihnat> surgy: check file permisions
<newuser> devilsadvocate: how to unmount? this is the first time I install kubuntu 6.10
<surgy> eihnat: on konq? lol why and how whould they have changed?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<Amadeo> brb
<devilsadvocate> newuser, did the problem start when you added a new hard drive, perhaps?
<newuser> devilsadvocate:
<newuser> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2fsck /dev/hdb1
<newuser> e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<newuser> /dev/hdb1: clean, 91034/1310720 files, 539805/2620595 blocks
<newuser> devilsadvocate:
<konki> how do i add a printer?
<surgy> eihnat: it also gives an error when i try to change my login settings and on the last reboot it had to do a forced system scan
<newuser> devilsadvocate: this is the very first time I install kubuntu on my new pc
<cpk1> use tune2fs if you want to check your fs for integrity
<devilsadvocate> newuser, ok
<eihnat> surgy: u have home on separate partition?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: read my output?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, yes
<newuser> devilsadvocate: so ...
<surgy> eihnat: not on purpose but i did delete my ntfs part and changed it to ext3
<devilsadvocate> newuser, not sure. for one thing, i have a feeling the two map lines in your menu.lst are not needed.
<devilsadvocate> (for windows)
<devilsadvocate> newuser, i presume memtest also does not work?
<eihnat> newuser: at least one seems not right to be there. but maybe neither of them.
<newuser> devilsadvocate: not needed? mmm ... I can try to delete them, cant I?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: nothing works
<devilsadvocate> newuser, yes. but just to be safe make a copy
<eihnat> surgy: is ur home partition where ntfs used to be?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: how to cp?
<surgy> eihnat i dont think so let me verify
<nihil_sum> What would be the best directory to put a subversion repository?  I'm not yet fully familiar with the *nix directory structure.
<devilsadvocate> newuser, cp menu.lst menu.lst_backup
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you will have to mount again
<devilsadvocate> newuser, make that sudo cp
<newuser> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<newuser> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<newuser> devilsadvocate:
<devilsadvocate> newuser, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/kubuntu
<devilsadvocate> you need to specify the mount point
<newuser> devilsadvocate: oops :P
<devilsadvocate> eihnat, do linux partitions also need the bootable flag? they dont right?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: so do i have to delete everithing related to xp professional?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, no. just the two linees starting with map
<eihnat> devilsadvocate: not sure bout that. basicaly dont know answer. lol
<newuser> devilsadvocate: mmm title Microsoft ... root (hd2,0) ?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, just the 2 lines
<devilsadvocate> map (hd0) (hd2)
<devilsadvocate> and the similar one
<newuser> devilsadvocate: right .. now I found them :P
<kutkinna> upsss. . i lost my trash can, how to bring it back ?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: I modified menu.lst .. now?
<eihnat> !tras
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tras - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eihnat> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eihnat> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eihnat> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<eihnat> finaly. lol
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you could try bootinginto windows. but im afraid your problem with linux is still far from solved.. i still have no idea what is wrong :|
<kutkinna> eihnat: i lost it because i follow those tips...
<devilsadvocate> newuser, my best bet would be that your hd0, hd1, and h2 are a bit mixed up
<eihnat> lol
<newuser> devilsadvocate: :( im so unlike
<kutkinna> and now i miss my trash can :(
<devilsadvocate> newuser, by any chance, when you installed kubuntu, what was your boot order like?
<eihnat> kutkinna: i think u can add it when u right click panel and add applet to panel.
<devilsadvocate> newuser, was it set to boot from windows?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: I set boot from hdb1 (linux)
<devilsadvocate> newuser, when was this? before or after installation?
<kutkinna> eihnat: and how to put it in desktop ?
<juano__> newuser: grub problems?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: when I installed ubuntu the default boot was windows hd (sda1) or dvdrom I dont remember
<devilsadvocate> newuser, i think i know what your problem _might_ be
<newuser> devilsadvocate: ... pls tell :D
<devilsadvocate> newuser, you still have it mounted right?
<newuser> hdb1?
<devilsadvocate> juano__, your input will be very meuch appreciated  :P
<devilsadvocate> newuser, yes
<newuser> yes mounted
<newuser> cd
<devilsadvocate> juano__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3379/
<devilsadvocate> juano__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3380/
<juano__> devilsadvocate: ok thanks :-)
<devilsadvocate> newuser, cd /
<newuser> devilsadvocate: now^
<newuser> ?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, sudo chroot /media/kubuntu /bin/bash
<juano__> devilsadvocate: what seems to be the problem here ?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, now type 'grub'
<newuser> devilsadvocate: now? im root
<newuser> ok
<devilsadvocate> juano__, error 17 on booting to ubuntu
<juano__> devilsadvocate: ubuntu on hdb1 ?
<devilsadvocate> juano__, and no boot device found on booting to win
<devilsadvocate> juano__, yes
<newuser> juano__: yes :D
<juano__> newuser: you on livecd now?
<devilsadvocate> juano__, i think the hdx are messed up
<newuser> juano__: y im
<juano__> newuser: sudo mkdir /mnt/myrootp
<devilsadvocate> hes chrooted into his kubuntu
<juano__> newuser: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myrootp
<newuser> juano__: im in grub> now
<juano__> newuser: mm i was thinking that youll need to reinstall grub
<devilsadvocate> juano__, done that just now
<juano__> devilsadvocate: he needs to install grub like this:
<devilsadvocate> juano__, not done reinstalling grub
<newuser> devilsadvocate: juano__i understand nothin .. what i have to do?
<juano__> newuser: to reinstall grub after mounting your root partition
* SkirK_WorKSpacE va sotto la doccia con la sua paperella gialla
<newuser> juano__: how to?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, type quit
<newuser> devilsadvocate: i love u :D
<juano__> newuser: you have to do: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myrootp /dev/sda   ---> the sda will vary depending on the HDD you pick for grub
<devilsadvocate> juano__, you dont have to be in a chroot to do this?
<newuser> im in chroot
<juano__> devilsadvocate: not from live cd
<devilsadvocate> newuser, exit then :P
<newuser> devilsadvocate: how to?
<devilsadvocate> once more
<juano__> newuser: we talking edgy here right?
<newuser> juano__: yes
<devilsadvocate> newuser, just type exit at the prompt
<juano__> newuser: type quit at grub>
<devilsadvocate> it will drop you back into the livecd] 
<juano__> newuser: get into a terminal
<newuser> juano__: devilsadvocatehold on ... i started new terminal .. new?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, great
<juano__> newuser: in live cd yes, get to a terminal
<newuser> devilsadvocate: ;)
<newuser> juano__: done
<devilsadvocate>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/kubuntu /dev/hdb1
<juano__> devilsadvocate: newuser do what devilsadvocate sais there
<newuser> do I have to past the output?
<newuser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> devilsadvocate: he mounting on /mnt/kubuntu ?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, if you have errors
<devilsadvocate> juano__, /media/kubuntu
<juano__> devilsadvocate: good then that shall do
<juano__> no no
<juano__> wait
<juano__> !
<juano__> newuser: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/kubuntu /dev/hdb
<devilsadvocate> newuser, wait
<newuser> juano__: devilsadvocatehttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3386/ to be sure
<newuser> juano__: too late :(
<juano__> newuser: its hdb not hdb1  Without the 1
<newuser> juano__: now? i installed on hdb1
<juano__> newuser: dont worry just do it again without the 1
<newuser> juano__: ok
<devilsadvocate> just do it once again NeoChaosX
<devilsadvocate> oops again
<devilsadvocate> sorry NeoChaosX
<juano__> newuser: should work now
<bradley> if i want to get rid of a program --settings and everything, how would i do it?
<newuser> juano__: same output I pasted
<newuser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3386/
<devilsadvocate> newuser, reboot and hope for the best :P
<xenol> bradley:  sudo apt-get remove name of the program
<xenol> write that to shell
<juano__> newuser: cat /mnt/kubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<newuser> devilsadvocate: bootin from linux or windows?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, try both
<juano__> newuser: paste your menu.lst please
<newuser> juano__: cat: /mnt/kubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<devilsadvocate> newuser, replace mnt with media
<bradley> xenol: i don't think that will remove the settings.
<newuser> juano__: i think hdb i unmounted
<juano__> newuser: cat /media/kubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<juano__> newuser: it was media sorry not mnt
<newuser> juano__: ok there is an output
<newuser> I ll paste you
<juano__> newuser: sure
<juano__> newuser: we have to check if the partition setup is fine now
<juano__> newuser: did you install finally on hdb ?? not hdb1 right ?
<bradley> xenol: it might work if i '--purge' but i read in the forums that it might not too.
<newuser> juano__: devilsadvocate both ... hdb1 first hdb then ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3387/
<ariari> have a question about saving files off of hda1 to a usb stick, using a liveCD...
<ariari> LiveCD access to the hda1 is telling me that it cannot mount the drive
<ariari> any consideration as to why?
<cpk1> bradley: check in .kde too and see if it has a folder in there after you uninstall it
<ariari> cpk1 - less busy here
<juano__> newuser: ok now reboot, seems fine
<reagleBRKLN> anyone else having this konq problem? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140670
<xenol> bradley: IDK
<newuser> juano__: doesnt matter I installed both on hdb1 and hdb?
<devilsadvocate> newuser, np
<newuser> ok I reboot
<juano__> newuser: no, plus hdb1 wont work actually cause it uses mbr, which is hdb
<cpk1> ariari: you have the right partition and are using -t ntfs?
<newuser> cu later :)
<juano__> newuser: good luck!
<newuser> tnx
<juano__> devilsadvocate: hope i was of some help
<devilsadvocate> juano__, definitely
<ariari> cpk1 - yes... it is actually the entire drive...
<devilsadvocate> i would have had him manually reconfigure grub :P
<juano__> devilsadvocate: i had this issue some days ago
<ariari> what entry to I need to place in my fstab?
<cpk1> ariari: you dont need an entry in fstab to mount things
<devilsadvocate> ive been noticing a lot of people with mulitple hard drives having grub-related issues
<ariari> create a sub directory in /dev and then set up a mount point to it?
<juano__> cpk1: what you mounting ?
<ariari> cpk - great. makes it easier
<ariari> juano - he is speaking to me
<ariari> :-)
<devilsadvocate> ariari, better make a directory somewhere else ...
<juano__> cpk1: sorry :P:P hehe i meant ariari
<juano__> ariari: what you mounting ?
<cpk1> ariari: you need to make a folder anywhere (ubuntu uses /media/somemountpoint) and then just do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/somefolderyoumade
<cpk1> you need root to make dirs in /media
<juano__> ariari: i recommend ntfs-3g for read write
<ariari> cpk1 - I will try.. b right back
<juano__> ariari: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ariari> had old distro here... ran big update.. will retry apt-get, too
<cpk1> juano__: far as I understand he just needs read to be able toback up to usb
<ariari> how do I flush memory on liveCD? I ran an update and it filled the ram up..oops
<crazy_penguin> good night/noapte buna
<juano__> cpk1: sorry :-), i dont know what he was mounting for
<devilsadvocate> ariari, update on the ;ive cd? :O
<juano__> cpk1: i though he needed to write to the partition to
<devilsadvocate> ariari, sud apt-get clean
<ariari> devils - ok, ran that under su
<ariari> going to try and run suggestion
<ariari> ariari: you need to make a folder anywhere (ubuntu uses /media/somemountpoint) and then just do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/somefolderyoumade
<scooter> hello
<vixpoxi> hi
<scooter> can u please refresh my memory on the codes to install .exe files in ubuntu
<scooter> im trying to put the myspace im onto my pc and want to see if it will work
<vixpoxi> so you're trying to install myspace IM on kubuntu?
<scooter> on ubuntu
<vixpoxi> you probably can just emulate it through WINE or osmething
<vixpoxi> i would try emulating it through WINE
<scooter> yes but i have gotten really stupid and forgot how to run WINE
<vixpoxi> well do you have it installed?
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, MYSPACE im? did you try gaim?
<vixpoxi> i have gaim
<ariari> works!!  thanks!!!!
<ariari> thanks!
<cpk1> ariari: that is assuming the devpoint for the ntfs drive is /dev/hda1
<ariari> :-)
<cpk1> ariari: great
<scooter> its been a long time since i have used it
<newuser> juano__: devilsadvocate doesnt work ... I boot from hdb1 ... if i try to start linux i have error 17 ... if I try to start windowd, system reboots ... and I discovered grub is installed on hda too (no os on that hd, data only)
<ariari> hda2
<ariari> but it works
<vixpoxi> has anyone updated to KDE 3.5.6?
<cpk1> ariari: the usb should hopefully automount
<ariari> why is it so protective? anyway, I am glad of it, in retrospect
<devilsadvocate> newuser, i guess we do this the hard way
<ariari> it automounts... 8 gig transcend drive V10 for $95
<vixpoxi> ?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: so im destined to not use kubuntu 6.10?
<vixpoxi> uh
<juano__> newuser: check in BIOS if your booting from HDB
<vixpoxi> so has anyone updated to the newest KDE?
<juano__> newuser: i have a feeling your booting from HDA
<Amadeo> The fonts on google.com look very strange and hard to read for me...I've installed my Windows fonts and enabled them in Firefox, but they still look strange...can anyone tell me why and/or how to fix that?
<devilsadvocate> juano__, grub is loading
<juano__> newuser: if you want , do the same thing we did today instead of /dev/hdb install it on /dev/hda
<juano__> newuser: grub is loading?
<newuser> juano__: i chage boot manually .. i tryed to boot from all my hd ... one starts windows ... one starts linux but doesnt work ... one starts grub but it tells error 15 but on that hd there is only data no os
<juano__> newuser: if your linux partition is hdb1 then it should work
<juano__> root (hd1,0)
<newuser> juano__: sure
<newuser> i pasted my fdisk -l
<juano__> newuser: try again
<newuser> juano__: try again to reboot and to fail?
<juano__> newuser: give the URL
<juano__> newuser: no
<juano__> newuser: to reinstall grub
<cpk1> ariari: its not protective its just that linux has trouble writing to ntfs drives (chance to lose data), and the live cd i dont think mounts any drives for you, also you need fstab to automount drives
<esaym> ok I just got a big problem
<juano__> newuser: lets go slowly
<newuser> juano__: i ll past u again my fdisk -l
<juano__> newuser: mount your root partition first
<newuser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<esaym> I accedently deleted a folder while in konqueror file manager
<newuser> juano__: hold on
<esaym> I quickly clicked cancel but there are now some files missing and they are not in the trash!
<esaym> crap crap
<vixpoxi> well since no one is answering in the other hcannel
<esaym> 20gb of files.....
<vixpoxi> has anyone here tried xubuntu?
<vixpoxi> or any of the other ubuntu builds
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, i have
<newuser> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3388/
<Bxnp> guy's people are complaining about hearing themselfe back, any other people have that problem
<esaym> no body has any idea?
<Bxnp> is that a linux thing
<devilsadvocate> newuser, lets do this slowly, one step at a time
<Bxnp> i mean with skype
<devilsadvocate> newuser, to start with. lets mount hdb1
<newuser> devilsadvocate: im here to do that :D
<andriijas> how unstable is feisty herd?
<newuser> devilsadvocate: tells me command pls :(
<juano__> newuser: ok lets do this
<juano__> newuser: sudo mkdir /mnt/myhdd
<juano__> newuser: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myhdd
<newuser> juano__: i ll follow u ok?
<jhutchins> Bxnp: What do you mean?
<ariari> when I am trying to copy via command line from the hda2 to the usb stick, it is telling me cp: omitting directory...  on every cp attempt. The owner ubuntu has rwx... ?
<jhutchins> Ah, with skype.
<josh_> k
<josh_> wine is being very stupid
<josh_> everything i try to use on it doesnt work
<vixpoxi> well, i've got a free 40 gig harddrive and i'm debating what i want to put on it
<vixpoxi> josh_: what are you trying to get to work?
<Bxnp> yes with skype people hear themselfe back even when i use earphones
<jhutchins> Bxnp: That's a pretty common problem for duplex audio (both ways).
<josh_> k before i installed guild wars on it
<juano__> newuser: sure, give it a try, do those commands first
<josh_> very straight forward
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, no point doing xubuntu. you can alway apt-get xfce
<juano__> newuser: did you do them ?
<ariari> cpk1  when I am trying to copy via command line from the hda2 to the usb stick, it is telling me cp: omitting directory...  on every cp attempt. The owner ubuntu has rwx... ?
<Bxnp> can i turn off the duplex thing
<josh_> i try doing it now and it screws everything up when i try running it
<jhutchins> Bxnp: Not a kubuntu problem, could be a skype problem, could even be their service.
<Amadeo> Yeah, speaking of wine...I can no longer rename keys in regedit
<newuser> juano__: yes I did
<devilsadvocate> newuser, did you mount?
<jhutchins> Bxnp: That would mean some sort of push-to-talk, no.
<vixpoxi> josh_, did you look at winehq.com and the appDB, and made sure it works under your distro?
<josh_> well
<josh_> same with photoshop cs
<josh_> and bearshare
<juano__> newuser: ls /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub , id there an output ?
<josh_> and steam
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, is there any difference between ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu?
<vixpoxi> well josh_, i have steam working
<newuser> juano__: output
<vixpoxi> so i might beable to help you with that
<juano__> newuser: good
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, only in the desktop environment
<cpk1> ariari: you need to use -R
<josh_> how did u get it working
<vixpoxi> what distro are you using
<devilsadvocate> newuser, now chroot to your hdd.. sudo chroot /mnt/myhdd/grub
<newuser> juano__: do u need it?
<juano__> newuser: ok, do a ls /mnt/myhdd/home
<devilsadvocate> newuser, now chroot to your hdd.. sudo chroot /mnt/myhdd/grub /bin/bash
<juano__> devilsadvocate: no no
<josh_> i'm using dapper
<devilsadvocate> newuser, follow juano__ first
<juano__> devilsadvocate: no chroot
<josh_> no wait
<josh_> edgy
<juano__> newuser: no chroot
<vixpoxi> josh_, kubuntu 6.10 edgy?
<josh_> yeah
<newuser> juano__: ill follow only u :)
<newuser> juano__: devilsadvocate I cant follow both
<devilsadvocate> newuser, follow juano__
<juano__> newuser: ok, now try an ls /mnt/myhdd/home and see if your username is there
<newuser> juano__: ls /mnt/myhdd/home no output
<millers> games
<vixpoxi> hmm
<juano__> newuser: ls -a /mnt/myhdd/ are there you / files u used too use ?
<vixpoxi> josh_, what version of wine do you have
<josh_> the newest one
<vixpoxi> 9.30?
<millers> hi i em new :)
<juano__> newuser: we have to be sure we are on the right HDD
<Amadeo> 0.9.30 - regedit doesn't work for me in that version (it loads, but you can't really do anything with keys)
<millers> can any tell where i can downlaod games for kubuntu
<millers> ?
<vixpoxi> josh_, 0.9.30
<newuser> juano__: i didnt understant what u said
<josh_> how do i check
<millers> can any tell where i can downlaod games for kubuntu
<josh_> i'm pretty sure i have the newest one
<ariari> thank you for your help cpk1 and devils
<ariari> wave
<vixpoxi> make sure you do
<ariari> bye
<juano__> newuser: sudo cd /mnt/myhdd
<newuser> ls /mnt/myhdd/home
<millers> can any tell where i can downlaod games for kubuntu
<millers> can any tell where i can downlaod games for kubuntu
<millers> can any tell where i can downlaod games for kubuntu
<vixpoxi> i had steam working in 0.9.29 i think, but i just got my OS working again today
<newuser> juano__: im in
<juano__> newuser: sudo cd /home
<jhutchins> millers: Try google, and don't be obnoxious.
<josh_> how do i check what version i have
<juano__> newuser: sudo ls
<vixpoxi> josh_, wine --version in konsole
<millers> jhutchins:  oke
<devilsadvocate> juano__, dont cd /home
<josh_> 9.29
<josh_> newest one
<newuser> juano__: ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$ sudo ls
<newuser> ubunt
<vixpoxi> nu uh
<vixpoxi> newest is 9.30
<josh_> how do i update
<vixpoxi> update your wine
<juano__> newuser: is that your username u used ?
<jhutchins> millers: Tip: look for linux games, not just kubuntu.
<vixpoxi> well
<vixpoxi> i use automatix
<josh_> could i do it through apt
<vixpoxi> most likely
<newuser> juano__: no I set ciro
<devilsadvocate> juano__, /home is on the livecd
<juano__> newuser: devilsadvocate this is the /home of the HDD
<josh_> how do u update it in automatix
<vixpoxi> do you have automatix2
<juano__> newuser: not the livecd
<devilsadvocate> juano__, not if you did not chroot
<newuser> juano__: i dont know
<juano__> devilsadvocate: no chroot here
<juano__> newuser: nevermind
<juano__> newuser: lets keep going, im sure its the right partition
<newuser> ok now?
<devilsadvocate> juano__, then ls /mnt/myhdd/home
<juano__> newuser: do this to check , run gksudo gparted
<newuser> in /home?
<juano__> newuser: run that and tell me which is your linux root partition
<vixpoxi> has anyone updated to KDE 3.5.6
<newuser> juano__: in /home i have to do ksudo gparted?
<juano__> newuser: no
<esaym> ok I fixed it huys
<esaym> guys*
<juano__> newuser: alt + F2 , type gksudo gparted , ENTER
<newuser> juano__: and where?
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, i have
<juano__> newuser: youll see your partitions there, tell me which is your linux partition
<millers> jhutchins: can jou help me?
<esaym> the files were in the trash for the directtory (.trash) but they just were not shown in the trash can for some reason
<esaym> man I got luckly
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, you need to add a repo from kubuntu.org
<newuser> juano__: gksudo gparted could not run the specified command
<esaym> loosing 20gb of files almost...no thank you
<josh_> i screwed windows today
<juano__> newuser: go to system ---> adminitration ---> gnome partitioner
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, which one?
<josh_> so i'm in linux, getting all my games to work
<juano__> newuser: through GUI
<newuser> juano__: im under kubuntu
<josh_> till i can buy new motherboard, cpu, and ram
<josh_> rather than installing windows, getting parts, then installig again
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, i dont remember :| try google for kubuntu 3.5.6
<vixpoxi> josh_, make sure to look at the appDB at winehq.com to make sure your game will work.  they will give you instructions
<josh_> so for teh next month i'm in linux lol
<nagyv> hello! I just realized that one can get to my computer without a root password, simply rebooting in recovery mode. I would be surprised if this would be normal!?
<josh_> well its pretty straight forward
<josh_> go into the cd and run setup.exe with wine
<juano__> newuser: ok then, open a kubuntu partitioner
<newuser> juano__: i found qparted
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, what distro of linux are you running?  as far as i can tell, KDE 3.5.6 isn't compiled for dapper
<newuser> juano__: now?
<josh_> ok i'm in winecfg, should i put vertex shader support to hardware or emulated
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, edgy
<juano__> newuser: newuser yes open it
<newuser> juano__: i did but now what i have to do?
<juano__> newuser: check where your linux partition is opened?
<juano__> check whats your linux partition number there
<sFEARs> will a windows application that relies on directx & media player runtimes work properly?
<sFEARs> in wine that is
<juano__> newuser: check if its /dev/hdb1
<juano__> newuser: or what
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, would you recommend upgrading from 6.06 Dapper to Edgy?
<juano__> newuser: can you identify your linux partition from there?
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, not if you are running an essential server
<juano__> newuser: what size is your linux partition ?
<newuser> juano__: my linux partition are on hdb: hdb1 / fs ext3 (but I dont know 2.40 GB are used) hdb3for data fs et3 hdb2for swap fs linux-swap
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, i'm just running kubuntu on my PC for my personal use, would it be worth the hassle to upgrade to edgy?
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, sometimes it takea an hour or 2 to resolve the dependancies
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, definitely
<juano__> newuser: ok its hdb1
<newuser> juano__: why 2.50GB ar used?
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, i originally got into kubuntu from getting a free CD with Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy and just edited my sources.list to upgrade to 6.06 Dapper, is it essentially the same to go from Dapper>Edgy?
<khelben> jhhj
<juano__> newuser: cause you have hdb3 for data right ?
<newuser> juano__: yrs but it is empty
<devilsadvocate> vixpoxi, yes. and now it works more often :)
<juano__> hdb1 is your root partition , cause it hais the "/"
<vixpoxi> devilsadvocate, i did so by changing "breezy" to "dapper", so would i just change "dapper" to "edgy"?
<juano__> newuser: which is the biggest partition ?
<devilsadvocate> yes vixpoxi
<vixpoxi> alright thankyou
<newuser> juano__: hdb1 is / not why it tells me so but why I remember I did a partition / 10 GB
<newuser> juano__: the biggest partition is hdb3 27 gb for data
<newuser> hdb1 is 10 gb
<newuser> hdb2 512 mb
<juano__> newuser: newuser well root seems hdb1 , but hdb3 seems your real partition
<newuser> juano__: so?
<cpk1> hdb3 is probably just /home
<juano__> newuser: do this then ls -a /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub
<juano__> newuser: if you get a menu.lst then we know its it
<juano__> newuser: and some more stuff
<newuser> juano__: output
<juano__> newuser: ok , if you get that do this:
<newuser> do u need it?
<juano__> newuser: no
<juano__> newuser: now :
<andrew_is> help
<andrew_is> how do i switch from gnome to kde without reinstalling ubuntu
<andrew_is> ?
<vixpoxi> that's a good question
<vixpoxi> i've always wanted to try gnome
<dan___> hola
<juano__> newuser: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hda  -----> READ THIS 1st, if you want to install grub to hda put hda, if hdb, then put hdb , no numbers at the end
<vixpoxi> i use KDE, so i don't know how to switch between the two
<ravermeister> hello, i have got a problem
<vixpoxi> ?
<ravermeister> i installed kde 3.5.5
<vixpoxi> hooray
<newuser> juano__: where do I have to install hda or hdb?
<ravermeister> and now when i try to login, nothing happens
<newuser> I think hdb no?
<ravermeister> i have to choices
<ravermeister> once i noticed just now
<juano__> newuser: install hdb yes
<ravermeister> when i wait for about 5 minutes, the xserver restarts by himself
<andrew_is> well any ideas on going from gnome to kde?
<frojnd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<juano__> newuser: paste output
<ravermeister> and the login screen reurns to appear
<vixpoxi> andrew, do you have synaptic package manager?
<vixpoxi> ravermeister, how did you install KDE 3.5.5?
<ravermeister> or i restart x by type strg+alt+<-
<ravermeister> via synaptic
<newuser> !pastebon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrew_is> is that the add remove program thingy?
<newuser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> newuser: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb   would be your command
<newuser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3389/ juano__
<ravermeister> then the login success
<will5000> anyone around
<ravermeister> i dont know what to do i tested the gdm with the same thing too
<juano__> newuser: ok, now paste /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ravermeister> i backed my old /etc/kde3/kdm and put it in after the backup again
<ravermeister> i deletet the kdmrc
<newuser> juano__: what is the command to read that file?
<ravermeister> dont know what to do know and no idea how to find out whats the reason :(
<juano__> newuser: kdesu kate /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<newuser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3390/ juano__ it seems nothing changed
<ravermeister> please help me
<ravermeister> may it work to compile kde by my own?
<vixpoxi> i used automatix2 to get kde 3.5.5
<dope> high five
<juano__> newuser: ok, reboot and from BIOS, you need to boot into HDD1  , hard disk number 1, that is if you have a HDD0 a hard disk number 0
<vixpoxi> i'm currently upgrading to edgy
<vixpoxi> so i can install 3.5.6
<juano__> newuser: youll have to boot from your second hard disk
<ravermeister> oh
<juano__> newuser: you have to set that up in the BIOS
<ravermeister> i had edgy before
<ravermeister> but i had problems with vmware-server
<newuser> juano__: ok Ill try
<newuser> c2 later
<ravermeister> and i heared about the long time support for dapper
<ravermeister> so i choose to keep it
<juano__> newuser: ok good luck, come back if it goes wrong
<ravermeister> but this problem is very annoying
<Jucato> long time support doesn't mean getting the latest/newest versions
<ravermeister> but the worst thing is not to know how to fix it
<ravermeister> but stable ones or not?
<ravermeister> the VERY newest i dont need, but as near as ;)
<Jucato> 3.5.5 is as near as... :)
<Minataku> Heh, at least you're not dealing with Solaris
<Minataku> c0t0d1s2 == hdb3
<Minataku> I think
<Minataku> lol
<ravermeister> yeah thats enaugh for me, if it would work fine
<ravermeister> but kdm makes trouble
<Minataku> Or the full path that Solaris gives to the main HDD (on my SPARCstation LX)... /iommu@0,10000000/sbus@0,10001000/espdma@4,8400000/esp@4,8800000/sd@3,0 (sd3)
<Minataku> Since the /devices directory is populated by the device path via the OpenBoot PROM
<Minataku> But that's just me showing off a bit >.>
<vixpoxi> welll
<vixpoxi> i was debating if i wanted to go up to edgy
<vixpoxi> just for KDe 3.5.6
<vixpoxi> and i decided why not
<Minataku> Luckily food time spares you all from my scary SPARC dealings
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry X3 *vanishes to eat*
<ravermeister> you think i can compile kde?
<ravermeister> is there a possibility that this could work?
<glundberg> does anyone know how to get rid of the tabs in konqueror?
<Jucato> glundberg: what do you mean?
<glundberg> in konqueror, there are always tabs at the top.  I don't like it
<glundberg> i looked in konquerorrc, but nothing useful there
<Jucato> you can set Konqueror to open new windows instead of tabs. Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior
<glundberg> (as filemanager) konqueror has tabs when I first open the window
<Jucato> glundberg: in web behavior, make sure that the "Hide the tab bar when only one tab is open" option is enabled
<flaccid> bloody great. my boss has an absolute path in his script
<glundberg> aaah.  thank you very much
<glundberg> i'm a recent slackware convert and i'm not used to some of this
<flaccid>  why would you go from slackware to kubuntu
<lenscape> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Jucato> ease of use? choice?
<flaccid> hehe lets wait for his response
<glundberg> i'm thinking...
<flaccid> ur prolly right i guess yeah.?
<Jucato> lol
<glundberg> slackware is very stable, and its harder to install bleeding edge things like xgl
<glundberg> i would say ease of use though
<Jucato> :)
<glundberg> the synaptic package manager is pretty neat
#kubuntu 2007-01-30
<vixpoxi> well
<vixpoxi> i've recently opened up a 40 gig partition
<vixpoxi> and i've been thinking about installing another linux distro on it
<vixpoxi> any suggestions?
<flaccid> well Slackware rocks apparently but yeah i aint used it. probably prefer gentoo
<flaccid> vixpoxi: install *bsd and learn unix
<vixpoxi> bsd?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> freebsd, openbsd etc.
<vixpoxi> mmm
<flaccid> probably pc-bsd most suitable
<vixpoxi> i was thinking of gentoo
<vixpoxi> but i've had trouble getting that install to work
<flaccid> yeah or gentoo. funny is that freebsd will be easier
<flaccid> yeah exactly
<vixpoxi> are you using gentoo?
<flaccid> nah
<flaccid> im at work where i use dapper
<flaccid> at home i use freebsd
<vixpoxi> how is freebsd?
<flaccid> freebsd rox hard
<vixpoxi> i'm on dapper currently, and i'm upgrading to edgy right now
<vixpoxi> mm, i'll have to look into that
<vixpoxi> i want to try a distro using gnome
<flaccid> well i dont recommend the upgrade. my dapper to edgy upgrade although successfull pretty much just opened up bugs and issues whether it was edgy or the upgrade sucked i don't know
<vixpoxi> well
<flaccid> well most distros have gnome and kde available so it doesn't matter in that respect
<vixpoxi> i mainly am upgrading so i can upgrade KDE
<vixpoxi> if it gets screwed up, i'll just go back to dapper
<vixpoxi> i was thinking of putting another ubuntu build on my 40 gig partition, and using gnome instead of KDE just to get a feel for it
<vixpoxi> or debian
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> no need
<flaccid> just install gnome in kubuntu
<flaccid> choose from dropdown in kdm login
<vixpoxi> huh
<vixpoxi> and where do i find this?
<flaccid> sudo apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> just spell install correctly and that should work
<vixpoxi> would i beable to look at the packages in synaptic?>
<surgy> ok so i just reinstalled kubuntu onto my other hdd
<flaccid> vixpoxi: sure
<vixpoxi> oh well
<surgy> sources.list is in /apt/sources.list right?
<vixpoxi> my edgy is finishing up
<vixpoxi> so i'll look into other distros when i reboot
<flaccid> um /etc/apt
<surgy> flaccid oh yeah lol
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> well i think thats where it is
<flaccid> appears to be :)
<Jucato>  /etc/apt/souces.list
<imsneakinaround> anyone know why some files on DVDs I have aren't readable? I have some massive collections on some DVDs and it fails around a certain point
<imsneakinaround> yet the DVD is perfectly readable in windows, on other PCs, ect
<Amadeo> Anyone play WoW in wine? :)
<illriginal> is there a special combination of keys i can press to create a new folder?
<Jucato> F10
<illriginal> or do i need to keep right clickin > create new >
<illriginal> ha nice
<illriginal> LOL I love LINUX
<Jucato> you can always make/set your own keyboard shortcut for it
<illriginal> yeah by the way Jucato, how exactly do i do that?
<illriginal> i've always wanted to know how to set keys to specific executions.
<Jucato> illriginal: in Konqueror, Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<illriginal> niiiiiiice
<illriginal> thanks a lot Jucato :)
<Jucato> although, F10 seems to be a universal Create Folder shortcut (even in dialog boxes)
* Jucato goes away from some breakfast..
<illriginal> this is awesome man
<illriginal> that kills a lot of time
<mena> How to make opera use java5 not java1.4
<josh_> who got steam working here
<lenscape> something very shakey with SATA DVD writer support in 6.10
<lenscape> and K3B only half works
<flaccid> mena: its in prefs
<mena> flaccid, oka
<mena> y
<flaccid> find the java button
<flaccid> :)
<imsneakinaround> so, nobody would know why kubuntu is only half-reading my DVDs?
<mena> flaccid, okay
<flaccid> imsneakinaround: check the cli output of k3b/log
<josh_> can somebody help me work steam in kubuntu
<josh_> its working
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> thats someone else
<josh_> just there are no text on the buttons and menus
<flaccid> imsneakinaround: half-reading ?
<Minataku> Back
<imsneakinaround> flaccid, yeah some of the DVDs I burned with Nero on Windows aren't being read complete, some files are unreadable
<imsneakinaround> however, the files are perfectly fine/readable on windows and other PCs, ect
<imsneakinaround> its only when I try and read them on my kubuntu setup
<flaccid> what are they being mounted with
<imsneakinaround> the filesystem?
<flaccid> the command
<flaccid> when its mounted gogo konsole and type mount and then find the entry and paste the 1 line here
<flaccid> gogo=goto
<imsneakinaround> hmm
<imsneakinaround>  /dev/hdc on /media/DVD type udf (ro)
<surgy> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<imsneakinaround> any idea?
<imsneakinaround> I know that the FS is UDF, its mounted as such
<josh_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<josh_> #cedega
<josh_> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Minataku> SVN or Subversion is the successor to CVS
<Minataku> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Minataku> Most people don't use CVS anymore, in fact, it's largely being replaced by SVN
<dropsl> hi
<dbglt> g'day folks
<dbglt> just wondering: I recently purchased a PC with an Intel Core 2 Duo processor (64-bit support) - is it advised I use the 64-bit version or 32 bit?
<matthew__> 32 bit
<flaccid> 64
<matthew__> dbglt, unless you want to deal w/ all the 64-bit headaches (drivers, flash, java, etc...)
<flaccid> thats true
<Jucato> (w32codecs?)
<dbglt> matthew__: hrmm. Is there any significant detriment to not using 64-bit?
<matthew__> dbglt, my advice? try both, see which one works best for you...
<dbglt> It is on a laptop, so I want things to work most of the time heh
<matthew__> dbglt, not really...I think there is a marginal speed boost when using 64 bit...nothing phenomenal...
<dbglt> matthew__: thanks for that. I reckon I'll stick with 32 bit for now, then. My laptop is coming tomorrow, just wanted to know which ISO to download  :)
<intelikey> hmmm i know one could make a symlink in every home dir that linked to /tmp   but can one make a symlink named /tmp that links to every users home dir ?
<DrunkPikachu> I know this might be wrong to ask from a full distro forum but,  would anyone happen to know of any guides which tell you how to create a minmalistic live linux distro from scratch (LFS and rBuilder are a bit too far ahead, I'm talking starting from a kernel compile)?
<intelikey> will  ln -s \~/tmp /tmp    work ?
<MrCreosote> hi there... question: is the kde system tray an applet? I just can't find where to add another one..
<intelikey> DrunkPikachu DSL.org ?   maybe
<DrunkPikachu> I'
<DrunkPikachu> I'll check it out, thanks.
<DrunkPikachu> real useful :|, lol
<imsneakinaround> alright, really weird, I got my system to read my half-read DVD
<imsneakinaround> by restarting UDFtools
<intelikey> DrunkPikachu ah wrong url  i'll look.
<cpk1> MrCreosote: pretty sure its an applet
<imsneakinaround> believe you meant http://www.damnsmalllinux.org intelikey
<intelikey> DrunkPikachu hmmm i didn't find the site i thought i knew where was...  maybe search  for 'damn small' @ http://distrowatch.com/
<intelikey> imsneakinaround imsneakinaround actually i don't see the links on that page either.   there was a link to the documentation on how dsl was built    maybe i just over looked it...
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround got it, but that still seems way far ahead. I have an assignment to create a live CD from scratch (& write down the steps taken to do so). The professor seems batshit crazy when it comes to homework (given he hasn't actually tought us anything about linux besides architecture) but I'm under the impression I would have to boot into my current linux install, and try to recompile the kernel into a useable live cd(rw).
<DrunkPikachu> intelikey that would've been nice
<imsneakinaround> I see, so you need to make your own live cd then?
<MrCreosote> well,there isn't an entry for "system tray" or anything close in the applet box when I try to add one... funny that
<intelikey> i have seen one.   just don't know the url if it's still posted DrunkPikachu   sorry for the misdirrect on the first one.
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround, exactly
<DrunkPikachu> intelikey: that's ok.
<imsneakinaround> hmmmm
<MrCreosote> But when I try to remove the "real" one.. i see it right there.. "system tray"
<imsneakinaround> lets see if I can't dig something up
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: awesome, I'm googling all over the place atm.
<intelikey> MrCreosote so you don't see "System Tray"  in the list of applets when you right click the taskbar and select add applet ?     hmmmm?
<MrCreosote> exactly
<intelikey> well i'm running dapper  but it's there in dapper.
<MrCreosote> I'm trying to add it to a "panel".. maybe that's the problem?
<imsneakinaround> DrunkPikachu: you want a kubuntu live cd tutorial? or would any version of linux do?
<Jucato> you can only have one system tray running at a time
<MrCreosote> oh
<MrCreosote> so I need to remove it first
<Jucato> yes
<flaccid> how to install dom inspector with firefox/for firefox??
<MrCreosote> fantastic
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: Any I guess, all it really needs is to boot into bash or some form of terminal.
<MrCreosote> thanks
<intelikey> Jucato hmm it does disappear from the list once added...   odd
<Jucato> intelikey: it's not really odd. it was meant to be like that
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: I think I just found a large wiki based round gentoo, not quite sure if this is what I want
<intelikey> and removing it doesn't add it back into the list.
<Jucato> intelikey: it does
<MrCreosote> it does
<intelikey> no
<MrCreosote> i just did it
<imsneakinaround> yeah I saw that one too
<Jucato> (of course you have to restart that Add Applet box)
<MrCreosote> of course
<intelikey> Jucato you have to restart the ^
<imsneakinaround> durnkpikachu: http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources
<imsneakinaround> scroll down to the Linux portion of it
<Jucato> intelikey: you were saying?
<intelikey> yes.   but it removes it when you click add and doesn't replace it when you remove it from the
<intelikey> pannel
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: Nicely done! Thanks.
<imsneakinaround> hopefully theres enough different tutorials listed there to cobble something together :)
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: Even if there isn't I'm sure Ill get more done than anyone else in the class :D
<llisper> Hello. Does anyone use Katapult here?
<imsneakinaround> haha
<intelikey> i would count that as a short-comming in kde.   there should be a refresh button or something to cover that.    one should not need to restart apps for changes to take affect in a one dirrectional way.
<llisper> How to choose another application for given starting letters?
<Jucato> intelikey: not really that odd. the action of adding the system tray applet comes from the Add Applet dialog box, so it knows that the applet was added to the panel and therefore removes it from the list. removing the applet from the panel, however, doesn't come from the dialog box
<intelikey> if it affects in to add an applet it should affect it to remove the same aplet
<imsneakinaround> building a live cd that only needs to get into bash should be especially easy
<Jucato> intelikey: you're looking at it from the wrong direction.
<intelikey> Jucato i don't really need a lecture on why it does that.  i understand all that.  i still stand my ground on the point that a refresh button would be a simple and usefull fix.
<Jucato> http://bugs.kde.org
<DrunkPikachu> imsneakinaround: I would hope so, I'm still a noob. I don't know much more than ls and g++. Maybe some yum..... :)
<imsneakinaround> no worries, i'm even more of a noob than that :D
<Jucato> llisper: just keep on typing the app's name until you get a hit
<imsneakinaround> i'm just guessing that getting to bash is a lot easier than getting an entire distro up :)
<llisper> Jucato: But the problem is I have a folder named firefox in my home directory too ...
<llisper> so the full name are the same. ...
<Jucato> llisper: "Firefox W..."?
<flaccid> has firefox 2 been backported to dapper yet?
<Jucato> I don't think it will
<flaccid> probably too much work for them
<Jucato> more of too many dependencies that would/could break Dapper's stability
<flaccid> i'd love to know what the actual issue is. probably packagers stuffing around way too much with packages
<llisper> Jucato: I want to launch firefox, but it selects a folder named firefox and does not get firefox selected
<flaccid> yeah coz they fork stuff way too much in ubuntu
<flaccid> make it not extensible
<Jucato> llisper: try typing "Firefox W"
<llisper> Jucato: ok. got it. Firefox Web Browser ... thanks
<Jucato> flaccid: I presume you do have enough packaging and distro knowledge to have come to that conclusion so I won't carry the conversation further
<llisper> Jucato: Do you know if Katapult has any keyboard shortcuts to list more than one matching entries?
<Jucato> llisper: none yet. it's one feature they're considering, afaik
<flaccid> i don't have much knowledge, but i know that a lot of firefox deps packages have been changed a bit too much for that to be a problem. another reason why i moved to freebsd. even windows can support a new firefox :)
<codyt> anyone know how to add a custom session to KDM?
<Jucato> llisper: fwiw, I turn off the Document catalog because it's the least useful for me
<specialbuddy> what's a good program for ripping to ogg
<specialbuddy> ?
<llisper> Jucato: thanks again.
<Bxnp> grip specialbuddy
<Bxnp> wich is gnome
<Bxnp> but its simple and good
<specialbuddy> grip
<Bxnp> just do apt-get install grip
<specialbuddy> do I have to get a bunch of dependencies for it to work?
<Jucato> flaccid: Windows has a different installation system than Linux. it doesn't care about dependencies that much. also, Firefox makes those installers for Windows. it's not appropriate to compare the two
<Bxnp> dont know what you alraedy have
<Jucato> but this is getting offtopic
<Bxnp> just do apt-get install grip
<Bxnp> and you will see for yourselff
<Jucato> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> specialbuddy: ^^^
<flaccid> Jucato: its totally appropriate. i'm talking from a user level not a developer's..
<Jucato> Bxnp: can't get any simpler than that ^^^^
<specialbuddy> thanks guys
<Bxnp> i know, just a big fan of grip
<Bxnp> naar werner@erselina.nl
<Bxnp> ehm wrong channel
<flaccid> the average person who is told that their kubuntu can't support the new firefox is not going to care that the OSs are different etc. they will just think that kubuntu sux :)
<Jucato> flaccid: they can also be told that *that* particular release of Kubuntu can't support the new firefox, but more recent releases can
<Jucato> Dapper was never meant to be a release that will have the latest versions
<Bxnp> just go to the firefox and download the latest version
<Bxnp> and make symlinks for your old plugins
<Bxnp> you dont have to wait before someone puts int in dapper
<intelikey> dapper was 'supposed' to be meant for stability...
<flaccid> sorry but i think you are missing the point jucy. normal users don't care abou the technical. they just see it has i downloaded the lastest stable 2 weeks ago and firefox2 came out and my OS can't even support it!
<Jucato> anyway, like I said, the conversation is getting offtopic. feel free to carry it on in #kubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid> hmm its about dapper so its ontopic but i have nothing else to say
<Jucato> no, the topic is about "ubuntu won't update to firefox 2. 0 in dapper because blah blah blah". this is a support channel
<intelikey> flaccid it's not off topic because it's about dapper.  it's off topic because it's an ideological issue and not a "help" issue.
<Jucato> also, if you have a packaging question or suggestion, #ubuntu-motu is the place to ask/talk about it
<flaccid> well i see it has a cry out for help
<flaccid> a cry out for change
<flaccid> i need help firefox2 won't work in dapper :)
<Jucato> and you already got your answer: you either upgrade to Edgy or you install on your own, using Firefox's code
<flaccid> indeed
<eimajenthat> How do I set tell KDE to execute a command everytime I login?
<flaccid> no reason to go hectic on me when i said i have nothing more to say :)
<intelikey> flaccid fair enough.  the answer would be simple.   dapper uses ff1.  so if you need ff2. use a later version on *buntu
<intelikey> next
<Minataku> That's kind of Microsoft-ish
<flaccid> but i just installed dappper :( hehe i'll shut up now..
<Jucato> flaccid: I do understand your "need", but this isn't the place to ask about that, as very few packagers are in here anyway
<intelikey> exscreemly few
<Jucato> eimajenthat: just a command or a program?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<flaccid> damn straight it is
<flaccid> kind of forces someone to use the new release when the old release is still in production and supported for 5 years
<flaccid> but hey i'll stfu up now!
<flaccid> (i should of been a laywer or a politician)
<Ippatsu> eimajenthat: put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Minataku> "It's not supported, upgrade or f?ck off"
<Minataku> Excuses again :P
<flaccid> hehe
<intelikey> flaccid how does it force you ?    why do you even  need/want ff ?
<Minataku> Please don't make me sorry I finally decided to recommend *buntu to people
<flaccid> i'm a web developer. period. :)
<Jucato> Minataku: unlike MS, upgrading to a new version doesn't cost you money
<Minataku> Ooooh, it's like getting hit with a combo in Street Fighter, except here credibility is dropping like a rock instead of health
<intelikey> flaccid then why aren't you running developement versions of * ?
<flaccid> don't feel like waiting 20 hours to upgrade when it will probably have issues after anyway
<will> hey guys.  I'm pretty new to linux.  I was just in the process of upgrading to Edgy when everything got messed up
<flaccid> because i develop websites, not mozilla ?
<eimajenthat> It's not that Microsoft-ish.  Microsoft would charge $500 for edgy, instead of making it free.  And FF1 would have serious security issues, rather than working quite well, as it does IMHO.
<Jucato> flaccid: users need to get used to the concept of what LTS is. it's a new idea to Ubuntu so a lot of misconceptions happen.
<Minataku> flaccid: Maybe switch to Gentoo, it's harder but if you follow the instructions properly it's not bad
<flaccid> where is on unix, you'd just do the upgrade :)
<Minataku> Not to mention that what you want is pretty much what you get, period.
<Jucato> flaccid: but in time, it will be understood. just like Debian Stable
<will> I changed all of the "dapper"s to "edgy" in my source list in Adept
<Minataku> I've got Firefox 2.0.0.2
<codyt> <3gentoo
<Jucato> !upgrade | will
<ubotu> will: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Minataku> codyt: Same here
<flaccid> don't worry i read the document on LTS. need to ack that people are not smart and also don't like to read...
<flaccid> Minataku: nah freebsd  :)
<Minataku> flaccid: I guess your only hope is to install/compile yourself and break everything or upgrade and break everything
<codyt> I'd still be using my gentoo installation if I hadn't already done so much to this kubuntu installation
<Jucato> flaccid: presuming that all users are not smart or wouldn't understand is doing a disservice to them, not to mention insulting them
<will> and then fetched updates and did "full upgrade"
<Minataku> Jucato: More or less telling people they're SOL is a much greater disservice
<Jucato> will: you have to follow that guide given above
<will> it got hung up somewhere and Adept quit
<flaccid> Jucato: i could cite statistics but i won't waste my time. i didn't use the word ALL.
<flaccid> but how many people have you told to read something and they havnt you know exactly what i mean..
<Jucato> flaccid: in logic, the absence of something that limits number (like some, a few) presumes an "all"
<flaccid> who reads the who manual before driving the new car?
<intelikey> Minataku i want a linux system that will run all the windows stuff ?
<flaccid> Jucato: definition of generalisation would disagree :)
<flaccid> and honestly who has read a windows manual :)
<eimajenthat> Thanks all for the autostart tips in KDE
<will> Jucato: I think I've ruined that
<Minataku> flaccid: I did
<flaccid> i think i did too
<Minataku> I think I actually read my paper Windows 95 manual
<Jucato> I didn't, because I didn't have one
<Minataku> Back when you actually GOT manuals
<will> Jucato: after adept quit the upgrade (probably done wrong), I lost SU ability
<Jucato> will: try to follow the steps again, it might stil work out. and don't use adept
<intelikey> Minataku so will the newest version of kubuntu or any other distro do that ?
<flaccid> well its not a bad generalisation to say that the chances of a non-technical person reading the manual is low.
<flaccid> call me a realist.
<intelikey> Minataku i want a linux system that will run all the windows stuff ?     am i "SOL" ?
<will> Jucato: I restarted and now I can't even login
<Jucato> will: try booting into Recovery mode?
<Jucato> !offtopic (again)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic (again) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<will> Jucato: THATS WHERE i'M AT NOW
<Minataku> intelikey: Depends, what old-ass version of WINE is on Dapper/Edgy?
<Minataku> Speaking of, I need to up to the latest
<Minataku> Thankfully a simple, single-line command gets me precisely what I wish
<will> Jucato: I'm at the command line and don't know what to do.  again, a newbie that has been spoiled by years of gui
<Minataku> Without having to upgrade EVERYTHING
<Jucato> will: are you able to browse that page given above about upgrading? the instructions there are for the command line
<Jucato> will: except the "sudo -i" part
<Jucato> because you will be root when you boot into REcovery mode
<will> Jucato: ok, I'll give that a shot.
<Minataku> I assume "Recovery Mode" == "Single-User Mode"?
<Jucato> will: I'd say start with #3
<Jucato> Minataku: yep
<Minataku> Ah
<will> Jucato: so when it says "sudo -i" do I just omit, or replace with something else
<will> Jucato: ok, I'll try that
<Jucato> will: no need to if you went to recovery mode. you will have something like username@ubuntu:~#
<Minataku> Sorry for flying off the handle, but that really just brought back memories of Windows and the closed-source crap that runs on it
<Minataku> Single-User Mode is a special mode where multiuser is severely restricted, pretty much nonexistant... the only user logged in is root, and is intended only for maintenance issues
<Jucato> this is one of those maintenance cases
<Jucato> but..
<Jucato> will: what happens when you try to boot normally?
<intelikey>         "everything is a compromise of some sort."   "you can't have your cake and eat it too," as long as "developers" whether of distros or single apps, have the attatude that they do seem to have in common; namely "it works on what we built it for" then you will never have unilateral compatability.  it's simply not possable.    another factor involved is the common denomonator that almost without exception, everyone is
<will> Jucato: just a sec, I'll run through it again and give you more spec details
<Minataku> intelikey: Funny, I have no issues with the latest versions on Gentoo
<Minataku> Currently running Firefox 2.0.0.2
<Minataku> And as soon as Portage completes it's sync, I'ma install the latest version of WINE
* Jucato sighs
<will> Jucato: I login as usual and it goes straight to a blue screen with error message "could not start kstartupconfig.  Check your installation"
<Minataku> This is on topic, believe it or now
<Minataku> *not
<Jucato> will: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login, then enter the command "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Jucato> then follow the upgrade guide
<intelikey> Minataku so does photoshop and all the latest windows stuff run on that system ?    does all the mac stuff run there does all the solarus stuff..... ?
<will> Jucato: it also cant start kdeinit.
<Jucato> will: but can you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console session?
<klepto> anyone know why adobe flash 9 has sound problems in firefox but not in any other browser?
<notech> klepto: using OSS or ALSA for sound?
<Minataku> intelikey: Of course not, it's a Linux system, but you're obviously reaching for completely unrelated things in an attempt to rescure your side of the argument
<will> Jucato: it asks for a password.  I give the su password.  it works for a minute and then replies "login incorrect"
<juano__> klepto: cat /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<klepto> alsa
<intelikey> Minataku i had/have no "side in that argument"
<Jucato> will: you need to login there like you login to KDE. give your username and your user password
<klepto> no such /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<klepto> let me check my home dir
<juano__> klepto: 2.0 ?
<klepto> yup
<juano__> klepto: ls -a /etc/firefox ??
<klepto> my bad
<klepto> found it
<klepto> FIREFOX_DSP=aoss
<klepto> wow that is wierd
<juano__> klepto: mmm... neat, i got "none" in there and works fine, maybe changing that to alsa or alsaoss will help
<Minataku> Oooh
<Minataku> Cyrillic
<juano__> "aoss" should say or "none", first sudo cp firefoxrc firefoxrc.bak
<specialbuddy> is there a way to change bitrate with kaudiocreater
<Minataku> I compile my kernels with ALSA + OSS Emulation, covers all the bases and never had an issue yet
<will> Jucato: I logged in as myself.  then typed the command you gave.  entered su password.  it went to the kubuntu black screen with the progress bar.  0 progress has been made after 5min
<Minataku> Sorry, intelikey, BTW, if I upset you in any way... was not my intention
<klepto> my next question: i need to put rsync in cron but i don't know how to make it work without supplying a password
<Jucato> will: oh, go back to Ctrl+Alt+F1, then use the guide, start from #1
<intelikey> Minataku no blood no foul
<Minataku> ^^
<harden> so, I can startx successfully from the cl as root, but can't login as a normal user. any recommendations on (maybe) config files I should try copying from the root account or any other help would be appreciated
<intelikey> harden own your home
<harden> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> harden man chown
<flaccid> harden: check xorg log
<slyfox> Someone talk to me. I have installed fresh Kubuntu 6.10 and as it jsut isntalled, I went into the source list, added the latest KDE 3.5.6 and only then pressed the update and the full upgrade button. It did a huge update of everything, then I installed latest nvidia drivers and firefox and autofs skype. And only then I restarted. All worked well, but skype, gizmo and wengo would have problems with voice. I tried
<slyfox> everything that I knew (I know very little I am a noob) and nothing worked. So I reintalled Kubuntu again now without the latest KDE and just did everything as I did efore but without ugrading to the latest KDE. Skype works well. Is there a bug in latest KDE I should report ?
<harden> I know how chown works. are you suggesting that I change the owner of my user account to root?
<flaccid> check log before any action
<harden> user account's ~ rather?
<intelikey> harden in short  it sounds like you ran something like konqueror with sudo konqueror and messed up permissions in your home.      command would look something like the exampel here: sudo chown -R muskrat:muskrat /home/muskrat
<flaccid> like tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<intelikey> harden and the question you asked "are you suggesting that I change the owner of my user account to root? <<< contridicts the perseeding statement you made >>> <harden> I know how chown works.
<harden> see my 2nd statement. I meant to say user's home folder and corrected myself
<flaccid> harden: follow intelikey's command if that doesn't fix it check xorg log and go from there
<tamacracker> Hey guys...
<tamacracker> my firefox
<tamacracker> keeps tryin to open but then it closes automatically
<tamacracker> how do i fix this problem?
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Launch it from a Konsole session and see what errors it gives.
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> heh
<tamacracker> do i type firefox?
<Slackwise> Most likely.
<Slackwise> Or mozilla-firefox
<tamacracker> Failed to open device
<tamacracker> Segmentation fault
<Slackwise> Is the error Fireefox gives?
<tamacracker> yes
<Slackwise> Weird...
<tamacracker> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Slackwise> I'd delete your ~/.mozilla directory
<tamacracker> huh?! why?...
<Slackwise> (but keep your bookmarks.html)
<tamacracker> ok
<Slackwise> And restart Firefox.
<tamacracker> keep my bookmarks
<tamacracker> which is a html document
<intelikey> Jucato is this error common place or do i have something broken ?    >>> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Slackwise> Yep.
<tamacracker> and delete everything else
<tamacracker> ok
<Jucato> intelikey: very common
<intelikey> ok.
<Slackwise> I mean, I could go ahead and diagnose things in a more complicated manner, but I'm assuming that Firefox may just be poorly configured.
<Slackwise> Erasing all of ~/.mozilla will erase your configuration.
<intelikey> i couldn't see it affecting anything but noticed the recurant error
<Slackwise> Is this a recent event? Or have you never been able to launch Firefox?
<tamacracker> Slackwise
<tamacracker> when i restart my machine
<tamacracker> (not x)
<tamacracker> it'll fix it
<tamacracker> when i restart x
<tamacracker> it doesn't help
<Slackwise> Ahhh, okay, well.
<Slackwise> That changes things. :P
<tamacracker> yeah it happens randomly
<Slackwise> This involves analysis of all your log files.
<tamacracker> some days it works without a problem, other times it'll just close by itself, then i try to restart it and it pretends to load but then quickly closes.
<tamacracker> ok..
<Slackwise> If it's complaining about a device, I'd check the kernel message logs.
<will> Jucato: how do I access kate or some other text editor from the command line
<Slackwise> Or if it's X related, I'd check the x.org logs.
<Jucato> will: use "nano"
<will> Jucato: I thought I knew how but I keep getting an error that it cannot connect to x server
<tamacracker> console.log?
<Slackwise> It's complaining about a "bad input device", correct?
<Jucato> will: in nano, Ctrl+O = save/overwrite, and Ctrl+X = exit
<Slackwise> tamacracker: /var/log/x.org.log or similar.
<tamacracker> yeah
<will> how do I get to nano
<tamacracker> ok
<Slackwise> And then you can read through the output of "dmesg"
<Jucato> will: what are you trying to edit?
<Jucato> will: just type "nano filename" or "sudo nano filename"
<will> Jucato: sources list.  k
<Jucato> will: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tamacracker> uh.. Slackwise
<tamacracker> can i post it onto pastebin
<tamacracker> and maybe you can help me fix this?
<tamacracker> the file i opened is Xorg.0.log
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Yea, let me take a look :P
<tamacracker> sweet
<Minataku> Holy crap... the first public release of Debian has all email addresses at pixar.com
<Minataku> Suddenly it dawns on me precisely why their releases are named after Toy Story characters
<tamacracker> www.pastebin.com
<tamacracker> ah crap i gotta use konquere lol
<intelikey> Minataku oh cool  redhat 2.0    that's  old   :)
<Minataku> Heehee, yeah
<Minataku> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/historic-linux/distributions/ << BTW, since this started in a PM XD
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3412/
<tamacracker> Slackwise ^
<slyfox> What is the command to udpate and upgraade? sudp apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Ack, interesting.
<tamacracker> what?
<tamacracker> ><
<Jucato> dist-upgrade
<Slackwise> Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> slyfox edit your sources.list and do:  sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade              but be advised that the guide on the wiki may sujest other perceeding steps. and any upgrade may break things.
<intelikey> !upgrade | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<josh_> hey
<josh_> how do i install cedega
<tamacracker> slackwise: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3413/
<josh_> its a shell script file
<intelikey> sh file.sh
<intelikey> sudo sh file.sh
<intelikey> probably.
<intelikey> pro-bob-a-billy
<Slackwise> tamacracker: You used nvidia-xconfig...? nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<tamacracker> huh?
<tamacracker> i dont understand slackwise.
<Slackwise> tamacracker: line 1 of xorg.conf
<Slackwise> Last time I tried nvidia-xconfig, it broke things :P
<Slackwise> Badly.
<tamacracker> <,< what do i do?
<tamacracker> im scared to mess with that.
<tamacracker> last time i messed with it.. it broke my gui
<tamacracker> lol
<slyfox> Why is Ubuntu so high and Kubuntu so low? I wonder.
<intelikey> high ~ low ?
<slyfox> on distrowatch
<slyfox> rating
<intelikey> number of ld's
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Hmm, I really should be on Linux so I can test some things, but I'm fairly sure the wacom tablet drivers section should be commented out in xorg.conf
<tamacracker> yeah i dont have a tablet pc lol
<slyfox> intelikey: I mean, why is Ubuntu more popular than Kubuntu, Kubuntu is really cool.
<tamacracker> is wacom associated with wireless connection?
<Slackwise> No.
<Slackwise> wacom == tablet maker
<Slackwise> http://www.infogrip.com/images/products/Graphireweb_prod.jpg
<tamacracker> oh screw it, im gonna just comment it out.
<tamacracker> yeah i dont have that lol
<Slackwise> By default, I recall it being in all pre-configured xorg.conf files, but I'm fairly sure it was commented out.
<dope> so i'm not employed by a company that makes money off of DRM materials
<Slackwise> And I have barely mucked around with xorg seeing as the default configs often work flawlessly. Last time I remember wrangling and fighting X11 was with XFree86 on an ATI card.
<Slackwise> But that was back around kernel 2.2 and 2.4
<tamacracker> so comment all this out, line for line, yes?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3415/
<intelikey> slyfox because it's not as promoted ?
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Yes, put # as the first character of each of those lines
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> slyfox ask me a question about the way linux does things...   but don't ask me about marketing...
<Slackwise> tamacracker: I'm not 100% sure that will fix your issue, but it will get rid of the error messages from the xorg logs.
<tamacracker> yeah i dont want things that i dont need
<intelikey> Slackwise do you have a default xorg.conf ?
<tamacracker> and i dunno exactly how to get rid of them all
<tamacracker> other than add/remove programs
<Slackwise> intelikey: Nope.
<intelikey> Slackwise ummmm hmmm.   well i'm not sure which release started it.  but all the default xorg.conf files in *buntu have the three wacom entries
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Either way, Firefox was complaining about a bad input device. So was Xorg. A wacom tablet is an input device. Your Xorg has the lines uncommented... logically, this seems sane. But there are other factors that may come into play."
<Slackwise> intelikey: Yes, but uncommented?
<Slackwise> Also, I'm not on Linux right now.
<Slackwise> I'm doing work related stuff, on XP and my PowerBook. :/
<intelikey> yes.  and  the standard answer is "ignore the errors, they don't hurt anything"
<Slackwise> intelikey: I was assuming that possibility.
<Slackwise> intelikey: I know that back in the XFree86 days, it would have fallen flat on it's face from such an error.
<tamacracker> naw these errors are screwing up my firefox
<tamacracker> slackwise as of now is correct..
<tamacracker> that's an input device i dont use nor need
* intelikey wonders why the errors are not chucked in /dev/null if they are meaningless....
<Slackwise> Yea, but that may not be the true issue.
<tamacracker> and it needs to be commented if that'll stop tryin to use a hardware i dont use.
<Slackwise> Firefox is the only application that has issues, right?
<tamacracker> yes
<tamacracker> the only one.
<Slackwise> It may just be a configuration issue, to be honest. (like I stated earlier, with the removal of ~/.mozilla)
<[aegis] > Hey, I'm having a little problem with my post-login splash screen... I tried changing it in the menu, and now the account won't load the desktop properly... does anyone know where the actual config file is to modify the splash screen?
<Slackwise> Seeing as nothing else is affected, my first step would have been to scrap my mozilla config and just put my bookmarks back in
<Slackwise> If that didn't work, I'd sit down and read logs. :P
<Slackwise> Like intelikey stated, it's standard to have the wacom tablets listed in xorg.conf, and I know I've seen them. I didn't recall if they were commented or not.
<Slackwise> Seeing as Xorg starts, and all other applications work, the wacom errors seem negligible.
<tamacracker> but how about the files i downloaded, such as addons?
<will> Jucato: ok, I've been following the guide.  so far, everything is the same as I did the first time
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Those will be gone, unless you backup the plugins directory inside your mozilla profile
<intelikey> [aegis]  look in ~/.kde/share/config/   maybe
<Slackwise> tamacracker: Also, they may be the source of the issue :P
<tamacracker> and how come sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is not workin?
<Slackwise> you want kdesu
<Slackwise> Instead of sudo
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> [aegis]  if that's not what you are after the system wide kdm settings are in /etc/kde*/kdm/   something.
<will> Jucato: when I tried # apt-get -u dist-upgrade  it was unable to install and said some dependencies were missing.  it recommended using -f
<tamacracker> Command 'kedit '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'' not found
<ForgeAus> um I've gone and messed up my kubuntu again!
<Slackwise> err, kate
<harden> well, changing ownership of the files in /home didn't work, but it put me on the right path, so thanks
<will> Jucato:  does -u stand for upgrade and -f stand for full install?
<Slackwise> Kate is the KDE editor.
<tamacracker> ok
<ForgeAus> this time its very very strange
<intelikey> wrong file name
<Jucato> will: try step #5
<ForgeAus> (even stranger if you ask me)
<Jucato> will: no. -f  means fix
<ForgeAus> well its not exactly messed up it actually boots into... erm.... something
<intelikey> tamacracker look for /etc/X11/nvidia*
<ForgeAus> busybox...
<tamacracker> why nvidia?
<will> Jucato: should I take the computer's recommendation before moving to step 5?
<Slackwise> Or is there a Kedit? Sorry, I'm not really a KDE users much. I tried Kubuntu as an alternative to my usual Gentoo/GNOME usage, because I'm too busy to deal with compilations and the sort. :/
<tamacracker> im scared to mess with my video drivers.
<tamacracker> kate did the trick
<intelikey> file name is nvidia-xconfig   or some such.
<Jucato> will: um.. hm... try step 5 first. if that doesn't work, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<intelikey> " -f stand for full install?"   no -f == finish
<josh_> ok i have cedega
<josh_> #cedega
<dwidmann|sleep> -f == --fix-broken
<_spaz> hello
<will> k
<_spaz> i have a microphone problem
<Amadeo> I'm still having problems with Adept loading
<_spaz> in my programs i can't get the mic to work
<_spaz> but when i activate the mic in kmix i hear my echo
<tamacracker> ok.. gonna restart X
<_spaz> but it won't record
<intelikey> dwidmann|sleep -f == --fix-broken  ?    umm   -f & --fix-broken  == finish installing what ever is not finished...
<Amadeo> To be honest, I think I know what the problem is...I load Adept, but it doesn't prompt me for a password sometimes, and just doesn't load...
<intelikey> symantic.  i know.  so disreguard.
<dwidmann|sleep> exactly
<dwidmann|sleep> amadeo, that's a problem with kdesu afaik
<Amadeo> dwidmann: Is there any fix for it?
<dwidmann> If only :\
<Amadeo> :(
<intelikey> i can say without reservation that i have had more problems and breakages with dpkg than any other package manager that i have ever used.    and the least trubble with rpm.      but have learned how to fix all of them on my own boxen
<will> Jucato: ok, I think my sources list has some issues.  when I "apt-get update" it tells me that some were ignored or unable to download
<_spaz> i need help with my mic
<underdog5004> intelikey, lol, I didn't even realize that dpkg was a package manager!
<Jucato> will: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Jucato> !pastebin | will
<ubotu> will: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dwidmann> !dpkg | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> underdog5004 it's what adept/apt/dselect/apatude all use.
<underdog5004> ah, ok
<intelikey> oh and synaptic and kpkg
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<underdog5004> right
<_spaz> i have a problem with my mic
<underdog5004> intelikey, uh, again?
<_spaz> in my programs i can't get the mic to work
<_spaz> but when i activate the mic in kmix i hear my echo
<LobsterWing> spaz is your other name ace>
<underdog5004> so...
<_spaz> no
<ForgeAus> kpkg?
<ForgeAus> I thought it was kpackage
<intelikey> !kpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm may be.
<ForgeAus> !kpackage
<ubotu> kpackage: KDE package management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 679 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<LobsterWing> i have this mic problem too
<ForgeAus> I actually like it better than adept!
<LobsterWing> i cant get it to work on ts and skype
<ForgeAus> and thats saying something
<ForgeAus> its a bit more manual tho
<underdog5004> doesn't synaptic cover all packages for debian?
<_spaz> is anyone gonna help me?
<ForgeAus> but I can add slackware packages to it! lol (warning: this is not recommended)
<premier_> does anyone here know about kbluetoothd?  I thinks its running, but I dont have the icon in my system tray
<ForgeAus> (if your an advanced user most slackware binaries are ok, its source packages where you run into trouble)
<intelikey> underdog5004 yes and so do  apt aptitude adept deselect and kpackage
<underdog5004> _spaz, the only thing I can think of, is this...make sure your soundcard is set to full-duplex in System Settings
<intelikey> all are frontends to dpkg
<underdog5004> intelikey, ah
<josh_> is the new kubuntu actually stable
<_spaz> mmkay
<_spaz> laters
<ForgeAus> (installpkg works fine if you simply copy it from a slackware (11.0 at least) ... but I suggest also copy over the additional tar binary)
<underdog5004> intelikey, apt is a frontend for dpkg?
<intelikey> yes
<ForgeAus> underdog basically yeah
<ForgeAus> so is aptitude
<intelikey> all of them.
<ForgeAus> synaptic :)
<underdog5004> lol, synaptic is a frontend for a frontend?
<underdog5004> I love learning things
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> synaptic is a gui front end for dkpg (which is a console app)
<will> Jucato: I'm not sure how to access pastebin from the command line
<ForgeAus> actually that means its not a frontend for a frontend
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I thought it was a f/e for apt
<underdog5004> yeah
<ForgeAus> hmmm I'm not sure if it uses apt-get or dpkg but I would have thought it was dpkg
<intelikey> anyone that questions that let them sudo mv /usr/bin/dpkg /root/    and then try to use any of the "so called" package managers in *buntu
<ForgeAus> (because it prompts you to use dpkg --configure -a when some packages don't install)
<dwidmann> ForgeAus, it uses libapt, AFAIK
<dwidmann> and its dependencies list agrees with me
<ForgeAus> ok interesting then perhaps it IS a frontend for apt-get... strange... is apt-get what manages the dependancies?)
<intelikey> no dpkg is
<ForgeAus> ahh good to know thats at the lower level :)
<intelikey> yep
<will> Jucato: would it be easier, if pasted your source.list and I copied it?
<[aegis] > Alright, I'm not getting this... I screwed up the splash screen, and it no longer displays stuff on the desktop.  The stuff is there, I can mouse over or click on icons and stuff, but I just can't see them.  Anyone knows what's up?
<ForgeAus> um intelikey what would create a wrapper root around my boot drives root?
<intelikey> ForgeAus ?   what you mean ?
<ForgeAus> when I mount sdb2 on my LiveCD its (seems at least) as it should be
<Amadeo> Anyone having trouble with regedit in wine 0.9.30?
<ForgeAus> but when I boot up
<ForgeAus> I get into some shell called ash, in something busybox? and the root is a different filesystem that has my real (sdb2) filesystem mounted under its /root directory
<josh_> is oracle actually good for multimedia
<josh_> #oracle
<ForgeAus> something very strange going on there
<ForgeAus> I thought oracle was a database
<ForgeAus> (management system)
<josh_> yeah
<josh_> it can be for server and workstation
<josh_> but
<josh_> in the installation
<josh_> you can select home desktop
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, usually that happens when something really bad screwed up in the boot proccess
<ForgeAus> Ash, I think something has
<ForgeAus> but my grub looks fine
<Ash-Fox> Did you install any updates recently?
<ForgeAus> lots!
<Ash-Fox> Such as?
<ForgeAus> approx 80 mb worth
<ForgeAus> I don't know all the things it said were upgradable
<ForgeAus> I didn't actually read the list
<intelikey> ForgeAus you are not getting to the root fs.   that's an initramfs with a busybox shell so you can diagnose and fix the error.     you probably need to do this from the live CD  "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt ;sudo chroot /mnt mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version> "   you can check the version with ls /mnt/boot/   and look at the latest vmlinuz*
<intelikey> translate <version>   to something approperate.
<ForgeAus> wait wait wait too much
<ForgeAus> one step at a time
<ForgeAus> I'm in th e live cd and I've mounted sdb2 already
<intelikey> mounted where ?
<ForgeAus> whats the chroot/mnt mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img thingy about?
<ForgeAus> (/media/sdb2
<intelikey> mounted where ?
<intelikey> k
<ForgeAus> it looks fine
<ForgeAus> um there is one thing tho
<intelikey> ls /media/sdb2/boot
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> and grub
<ForgeAus> grub seems to work
<intelikey> what is the name of the highest number vmlinuz file ?
<ForgeAus> vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic
<mshade-laptop> highest number vmlinuz file?
<intelikey> ok.
<ForgeAus> initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<ForgeAus> matches
<intelikey> sudo chroot /media/sdb2 mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10-generic
<intelikey> issue that command ^
<ForgeAus> ok done
<intelikey> finished without error ?
<jaysims> After I install from the live CD, what is the default password for su?
<ForgeAus> yup
<ForgeAus> didn't seem to do anything
<ForgeAus> except access my hdd...
<surgy> i get this error when installing savage: /home/surgy/.setup19328: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Minataku> jaysims: You can't su to root
<intelikey> ForgeAus ls -l /media/sdb2/boot/init*      check the size and date.
<Yourname> Hi, I got D-Link DWL-G122 Rev. C1, on a freshly installed Kubuntu Edgy. Wireless Assistant 0.5.5 seems to have it under wlan0, and it's able to scan networks without me doing any extra work.. but it's not connecting. Is there anything I need to do? I'm connecting to a no-security AP.
<surgy> hi minataku :)
<Minataku> Hi, surgy :3
<ForgeAus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5718519 2007-01-30 13:38 /media/sdb2/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<Minataku> Yourname: First of all, SECURE YOUR ACCESS POINT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE
<intelikey> should work
<slyfox> Does cifs depand on smbfs? It looks like I could not mount samba partitions via cifs untill I installed smbfs ???
<surgy> intelikey: any ideas on my error?
<jaysims> OK.  I'm trying to install firefox and in the help is says to su.  I do that in a Konsole and it asks for a password.  What do I put?
<cybersiena> ...
<ForgeAus> weird that it doesn't then
<surgy> jaysims: your sudo pw
<intelikey> ForgeAus check the /media/sdb2/boot/grub/menu.lst   make sure the root= for that version kernel is correct    if so  try to boot.
<Yourname> *sigh* I should've added that at this point, I want to get it working without security.
<Yourname> Can you please help, Minataku?
<Yourname> :)
<surgy> jaysims: why dont you just "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<surgy> jaysims: that installs it for you
<jaysims> I did that.  It won't let me execute the command "mv firefox /usr/local"  Do I not have write permissions to this folder?
<Minataku> Yourname: Personally, I'd rather not until you have it secured properly
<Minataku> Having an unsecured access point is very dangerous
<ForgeAus> yup matches
<surgy> jaysims: if you are sudo you should
<jaysims> ahhhh.  I'll try that instead.  Thank you, surgy.
<intelikey> ForgeAus try it.
<surgy> jaysims: np
<ForgeAus> ok... prolly cusoon
<Yourname> Minataku, I'm not a newb, lol. Come on.
<ForgeAus> I don't think we changed anything so I don't expect this to work
<Minataku> Yourname: Then why, may I ask, do you WANT an unsecured AP?
* Minataku sighs this time
<surgy> minataku: he must want to share it with his hood
<Minataku> Try running wlassistant from a console
<intelikey> surgy install libgtk2.0-dev  ?
<Minataku> And see why it's failing
<surgy> intelikey: ill try it maybe it was a typo last time but it didnt show im my repos last time
<Minataku> I use wlassistant when I'm away from home and it dumps a lot of somewhat useful info to stderr
<Yourname> Because my router with 3rd party firmware supports WPA2, but my roomie's laptop supports WEP, and maybe WPA. I'd rather get WPA2. But then again, I don't care about his security. And my roomie is gonna leave soon, so till then.
<Yourname> Ok, lemme try.
<intelikey> !libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<Yourname> PS: I don't know how to run it from console without bringin up the GUI.
<intelikey> surgy it's in main.
<surgy> intelikey yeah it found it it must have been a typo last time :)
<Minataku> As for why, it usually traces down to the network setup in /etc not being correct, for instance dhcp or iwconfig is not enabled
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> back in a bit.
<Minataku> That's how it happened with me, I even have notes to myself on how to set my Gentoo install to connect to any network
<Minataku> Since my static settings don't work if I'm at home
<Minataku> *not at home
<Minataku> As for how to fix it on a Kubuntu system, I have no idea, sorry
<surgy> intelikey: ok now its giving me this warning...... Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<surgy> intelikey: but its installing
<Minataku> Yourname: Sorry also to harass you, it's just the thought of WANTING an unsecured WAP kinda makes my head hurt XD
<Yourname> lol it's ok
<Minataku> Mine is totally closed up
<Minataku> SSID Broadcast off, 64bit (I know) WEP key AND... the granddaddy of them all... MAC filtering
<Yourname> Trust me, I'd totally close it up if a) my internet wasn't a bitch b) my roomies laptops weren't from frikkin China in chinese language (hard to add WPA2 support)
<Yourname> haha
<Yourname> 128 bit! WPA2, with RADIUS!
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> The encryption is useless at any rate
<Minataku> Just do all sensitive affairs via SSL
<Minataku> Now THAT encryption is what keeps you safe
<Minataku> As for router-based encryption, you can turn it off entirely as long as you use the real security features
<surgy> savage installs with one warning but completes the installation. and then i click "start game" it initializes and then closes, this is what was spat out in the terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/332571
<surgy> i have redownloaded like ten times
<Yourname> So, Minataku, how do I do this?
<Yourname> Yup.
<amd64> hello
<amd64> hola
<Minataku> Yourname: Unfortunately, I don't know how Kubuntu manages things, so I really can't give you an answer >.<
<Bxnp> guys i have a strange problem with kubuntu
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<Minataku> Bxnp: I'll be the judge of that
<Minataku> XD
<Bxnp> lol
<Bxnp> oke well i need a bit of help with this
<amd64> sp
<amd64> es
<amd64> es
<amd64> es
<Minataku> !es | amd64
<ubotu> amd64: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<amd64> gracias
<Bxnp> somethimes and this happends for me at random my load goes up and up and up without stopping
<amd64> tanks
<Bxnp> however if i look at the proces i cant see what is causing this
<Bxnp> i have made a screenshot
<Minataku> No problemas
<Minataku> Or something, I forgot all my Spanish
<Minataku> lol
<Bxnp> Minataku: at www.postproductie.nl/burningman/sir9.png
<Minataku> Bxnp: That's not so strange...
<Minataku> Lemme have a looksee
<Bxnp> that is the output off top
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> That's some load average
<Minataku> Maybe this IS pretty strange after all
<Minataku> How long does the spike last?
<DrunkPikachu> gah, does anyone happen to know of any guides which help you create a live CD from practically nothing (not on top of a gutted install)? (the only useable thing should be bash, maybe vi. I talking real bleached barebones linux here).
<Bxnp> it last for ever and it goes up and up
<Minataku> Does it actually slow everything down?
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Linux From Scratch, perhaps?
<Bxnp> ehm yes and no
<Minataku> Though if it needs to be TOTTALLY bare
<Bxnp> somethimes i cant reboot
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: I was under the impression it already came with some useability, yea
<Minataku> Just get a floppy-based rescue disk
<Bxnp> cause then its holding at deconfiguring networking
<Minataku> And strip what's not needed
<Bxnp> and besides that my network stops at that point when the loads go up and up
<Minataku> I'm partial to the unfortunately no-longer-maintained HAL91
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: therein lies another question, what if I don't know what's trash and what's needed?
<Bxnp> Minataku: but i can start program;s
<Bxnp> but if you look at the output off top
<Bxnp> you see that there is no cpu usage
<Bxnp> so how can i find the problem
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Well, there are kits to make custom Linux floppies
<Minataku> Bxnp: That is bizarre
<Minataku> It might be network related...
<Minataku> Bxnp: Perhaps you're getting attacked?
<Bxnp> no that is not possible
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: Bleh, if I wanted kits I would've used rBuild. There's nothing that'll teach how to work starting only from a kernel tar?
<Minataku> Never say something isn't possible
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Linux From Scratch
<Bxnp> i had this at random before i got to the internet with this box
<Bxnp> well i had a network but that network was not connected to the internet
<Minataku> Bxnp: Well crap
<Minataku> Next time it happens, dump dmesg to a file
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: OTher people have already expressed distaste for it because it's color by numbers for a working build that has more functionality than I would want(afaik).
<Minataku> Reconnect, and pastebin it
<Bxnp> kee
<Bxnp> i will
<Minataku> Bxnp: I say that because it's easier than having you pastebin your whole /var/log/messages or having you search through it
<Minataku> I may not be here when it happens but other people will more than likely be around to help
<Minataku> It could also happen that this doesn't help period because nothing shows up in dmesg, in which case I'm stumped anyway XD
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Why do you want a system with nothing more than the absolute bare minimum?
<Minataku> If all you have is a kernel, init and a shell, you're hardly in posession of a working system
<Minataku> What are you going to do, launch more shells until the system complains?
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: Because my Operating Systems Professor is a sadist who wants us to magically find out how to create a distro from scratch. I've found plenty of guides on how to make a live CD based on currently installed distros (although I seriously do not want to use parition magic just to intall 2+ distros) but his instructions pretty much ask for something that loads into bash, nothing more
<ForgeAus> back
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Ah. It all makes perfect sense now.
<ForgeAus> intelikey, if ur still around, it didn't work
<Minataku> Just rip sh?t from various places
<ForgeAus> still got an ash prompt
<Minataku> That's what I'd do
<Minataku> lol
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: That's what I was thinking,  but I don't know where to start, or at least what I should gut
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Well, I don't know of any guides
<surgy> man
<Minataku> I'd think you could maybe use the LFS guide and just skip anything else
<surgy> i cant seem to get this game to work
<Minataku> What you definitely need though is GRUB, the kernel, init and it's configuration files, and bash
<jjesse> anyone able to help me troubleshoot a vmware server problem?
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: That's another thing, I'm either blind or stupid, but I cannot seem to find actual guides in the lfs website
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: TBH... I've never been there
<Bxnp> maybe its ndiswrapper related Minataku, i use the net8180 driver to get wpa support
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: and the live cd is a premade ISO as far as I can tell
<Bxnp> i have this problem since i use this
<Minataku> Bxnp: Could bery well be
<Minataku> *very
<surgy> Bxnp: mind throwing me a bone?
* DrunkPikachu throws a bone
<surgy> savage installs with one warning but completes the installation. and then i click "start game" it initializes and then closes, this is what was spat out in the terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/332571
<ForgeAus> jjesse not sure I can help you you can ask
<Bxnp> what does that expression mean
* Bxnp is not a native english speaker
<jjesse> i've run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl twice and still when i type vmware i get that it has not been configured
<ForgeAus> I really like vmware server... :)
<surgy> bxnp: giving me some help in something you think is easy
<DrunkPikachu> Bxnp: to throw a bone is to help that person out in some fashion
<Minataku> Bxnp: I couldn't tell, your English is excellent
<DrunkPikachu> blah
<DrunkPikachu> damn you surgy
<ForgeAus> jjesse? thats strange
<surgy> minataku: he speaks dutsch
<Minataku> As for the expression, it means to give someone a clue or a point to start from
<Bxnp> thanks guys
<Bxnp> shoot surgy
<Bxnp> dutch
<Minataku> surgy: Ah
<ForgeAus> um maybe it means as in package configure?...
<jjesse> ForgeAus: it's very frustrating, each time i get done it says thigs are done correctly
<ForgeAus> rather than vmware-config
<Bxnp> yeah amsterdam party city :)
<Minataku> Unfortunately I'm not much of a help tonight, sorry XD
<ForgeAus> normally if you use vmware config it should run after that
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: would it be advisable to get a rescue disk distro and gut it even further?
<ForgeAus> perhaps try reinstalling?
<surgy> bxnp: can you help me?
<Bxnp> tell me your problem
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: hopefully without breaking it
<ForgeAus> how did you install it? from the .tar.gz?
<surgy> bxnp: savage installs with one warning but completes the installation. and then i click "start game" it initializes and then closes, this is what was spat out in the terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/332571
<jjesse> downloaded the tar.gz and then ran vmware-install.pl
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Sure, but you'll need to keep the busybox binary if it has one
<ForgeAus> yup thats how I did it
<ForgeAus> worked for me
<Bxnp> let me look at it
<Minataku> Since that's what provides the shell
<ForgeAus> I don't get why its not working for you tho
<Minataku> As for breaking it, use QEMU
<Minataku> And make a copy of the floppy image
<Bxnp> btw i noticed yesterday that you have some thing wich you have to change cause you get strange error message in the konsole when you started ksnapshot
<Minataku> That way if you break it you just start over
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<surgy> bxnp: i did a fresh install about 5 hours ago
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: another question (possibly stupid), Are the distros hard coded to work only on a floppy or would it not care to be put onto a cd-rw
<Bxnp> dont reinstall surgy just fix your problems
<Bxnp> reinstall is a waste of time, or you have to be an installer junky :)
<Bxnp> anyway
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: I don't think it's possible to hardcode them
<surgy> bxnp: i couldnt do anything to get help, my restart switch wasnt rebooting, my cdrom wasnt ejecting and i couldnt sign in as any user
<Minataku> It might be a challenge getting it to work, though
<Bxnp> ehm
<jjesse> where should the location of the directory of C header files be?  i have /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/generic/nclude
<Bxnp> listen do this for me
<Minataku> Since CD booting is entirely different (actually, it isn't, but that's another story)
<surgy> bxnp: pm me please
<Minataku> El Torito, the standard for bootable CDs basically uses a bootable floppy disk image
<Minataku> Typically this will be loaded with GRUB to bootstrap something more featureful
<Minataku> But in this case you'd be fine to just make the hacked floppy image the El Torito boot image
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: BTW: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY NEGATIVE CONSEQUENCES ARISING AS A RESULT OF UTILIZING MY ADVICE
<Minataku> That is, if he finds out you cheated, don't come crying to me
<Minataku> This is your warning and my disclaimer
<Minataku> lol
<ForgeAus> jjesse I just pressed enter through most of that
<ForgeAus> went with the defaults
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: And here I was already writing up legal documents to ensure you would be sued into the ground ;)
<jjesse> ForgeAus: i probablly messed this up
<ForgeAus> maybe
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Too bad now
<Minataku> XD
<Yourname> Hi, I got D-Link DWL-G122 Rev. C1, on a freshly installed Kubuntu Edgy. Wireless Assistant 0.5.5 seems to have it under wlan0, and it's able to scan networks without me doing any extra work.. but it's not connecting. Is there anything I need to do? I'm connecting to a no-security AP.
<Minataku> But seriously, you might get in trouble for doing it this way
<Minataku> In fact, you probably will
<ForgeAus> Yourname? perhaps you need to give it an SSID or something somewhere along the line?
<Minataku> Personally, I'd search more for how to really do it
<Yourname> ForgeAus: It scanned, and it got the AP I want, and I tried to connect, and it doesn't.
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain how kubuntu Edgy's wireless software works but theres two things to try 1 is try changing channels (sometimes things work on one but not on another)
<drbeams> how do i find out who httpd user is ?
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: the more I search the more I'm thinking this is going to be a complete impossibility considering I don't know enough about how the system files are set up. $10 says only one other person might actually get this assignment done (his job requires him to work in linux).
<ForgeAus> another is SSID's... find where it asks you for the security Identifier
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: In that case, don't do it
<Minataku> Or ask him
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: But seriously, I wouldn't cheat
<ForgeAus> (the one you should have set in your wireless access point device)
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: BTW, you were joking about the suing, right? ( Sorry, I have an OCD and can't handle jokes like that very well >.< (
<Yourname> ForgeAus: It scanned, and it got the AP I want, and I tried to connect, and it doesn't.
<ForgeAus> Yourname, like I said 2 possible reasons for that
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: problem #2930: The younger the professor in question is, the more likely he/she is to have a heavy accent and give explantions which are far beyond what any undergrad could ever hope to understand.
<will> jucato: you still around?
<ForgeAus> one the channel (in which case normally it wouldn't detect)...
<ForgeAus> and 2 the SSID missing... so it found it but doesn't have permission to use it
<masterloki> Hi there can someone help with my wireless on an Acer Aspire 5002?
<Yourname> Hmm, ok.
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku:about the suing...... maybe ;)                         j/k, sleep well
<Minataku> lol
<ForgeAus> but then I'm no linux expert so I'm not certain if theres anything else you need to know/do to get it working
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Yeah, ask around to classmates and such
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: As if that'll help. more than 1/2 of the cheat their way through all their classes
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> And here I am trying to enable more ;3
<Minataku> XD
<ForgeAus> hmm my kubuntu needs fixing
<ForgeAus> won't start up
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: I'm talking straight up copying from the internet (With copyrights still attached) and then they pass it around their group of 10-15 people
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Yipe
<Minataku> Mine at least involved some work
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku:Even after they get caught, the CS dept. is in such dire need of students they won't kick anyone out
<jarn> How do I use the gfxboot package?
<premier_> how can I get kde to display xscreensaver as my default screen saver?  Like, when I dilerberately lock the screen and stuff?
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/ << You found this?
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: I see
<Minataku> It's not FROM as in USING an existing distro
<Minataku> It's using an existing distro to build a new one from scratch
<Minataku> You need a host to build things, you can't start from nothing at all
<will> can someone help me backup some stuff from the command line
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: I'll agree, the wording is kind of confusing
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: What part of the site linked to that, all I found were links pointing to themselves
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: nvm, I'm a complete idiot
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Heehee
<Minataku> You're desparate
<DrunkPikachu> very
<will> I've got a blank external drive that is currenly formated ntfs, but if that is problematic I can change
<Minataku> I can understand
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> That should give you all the info you need
<will> anyone free to help a newbie in need
<Minataku> In short you'll be building really very little, it'll be working in the sense that it boots to something that looks like it would work
<Lam_> what's the best system monitor widget for superkaramba?
<Minataku> You probably have things like GCC already
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: screw it, I'm going to tackle that guide later, when I have the patience to repartition my HD and pray that I don't !@#$! HD's boot sector. I've already had to reinstall Windows XP twice in the last month because of MUP.SYS errors.
<Yourname> When I do, ifdown wlan0, it says interface not configured.. what do I do?
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Get a cheap USB key
<Minataku> Then use that as the LFS root
<will> anyone want to help me copy my home folder to an external ntfs drive using the command prompt?
<DrunkPikachu> Will that work? Doesn't matter that it's fat32?
<Minataku> For the "working" system it won't need a huge amount of space
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: You'll need to wipe the key
<Minataku> Which is why I suggested getting a "cheap as you can find" one
<ForgeAus> mup.sys? whats that file?
<DrunkPikachu> I didn't know it could be completely wiped of it's filesystem, but then again, I've never tried
<ForgeAus> doesn't ring any bells
<Minataku> 32MB, 64MB, 128MB, whichever's smallest or cheapest
<ForgeAus> 128 or 512 are the ones I'd recommend
<DrunkPikachu> forgeAus, ussually when you get a mup.sys error, it means that about 1/2 of your windows dll files are missing or corrupted. There is no definate fix, although sometimes you can run a windows repair
<Bxnp> will: could you not format your external disk as fat 32
<ForgeAus> hehe i'm used to the repair...
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Now you don't have to cheat and get in trouble, and I don't have to get sued by you :D
<ForgeAus> but I don't remember ever having an mup.sys error
<DrunkPikachu> mup.sys is just the first missing file the bootup detects
<ForgeAus> I do have a broken XP ab the moment tho
<Minataku> XD
<Bxnp> cause write support under linux to ntfs is still  a bit experimental
<ForgeAus> somehow half of the NTFS partition decided to hide itself
<will> Bxnp: sure.  however, while I was waiting for a reply I was able to access the drive.  it's blank, so it's hard to tell how well it;s working
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: If you could, tell me straight out that you were kidding about suing me... (Sorry, I know, my OCD is annoying... try living with it like I do XD )
<DrunkPikachu> ForgeAus, computers, both the bane and quite possibly the only meaning in our lives
<ForgeAus> but then I was running vmware and doing lotsa crazy stuff in it
<Bxnp> how id the drive mouted will
<ForgeAus> lol Drunk
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu is broken too at the moment :(
<ForgeAus> live CD works
<jmichaelx> * has endless empathy for OCDers
<will> Bxnp: should I quickly try to copy my home directory to that drive or switch to fat first
<ForgeAus> filesystems there
<ForgeAus> just no boot
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Thanks
<will> doesn't make a big difference to me
<Bxnp> switch to fat 32 first
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: I may be american, but suing isn't in my blood.
<ForgeAus> ocders? obsessive compulsive disorederers?
<Bxnp> do you know how to do that
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Thanks, DrunkPikachu
<will> bXnp: k.  it mounted at /media/sda5   btw
<Bxnp> kee now format it as fat 32
<Bxnp> or ext2 3 reiser whatever you want
<ForgeAus> um maybe if I can somehow reinstall ubuntu-minimal from the live CD?
<Bxnp> fat 32 if you want windows to read it
<ForgeAus> is that possible?
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Either way now, you don't need to cheat anyway
<will> Bxnp: is there a command to safely eject the drive?
<Minataku> And you can be confident that you're better than the guys who did :D
<ForgeAus> or just copy the files I need? but how do I find which ones?
<Bxnp> umount /dev/sdablablba
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: I still doubt anyone else is going to turn in anything. Although I bet a couple might just turn in a burned DSL
<ForgeAus> yes ext3 and fat32 are the two filesystems I'd recommend too...
<Minataku> lol
<ForgeAus> they're the most compatible it seems
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Well, show them all up and do it for real
<Minataku> :D
<will> bXnp: unmount command not found
<Minataku> umount
<Bxnp> umount
<Minataku> Not umount
<Bxnp> sorry typo
<Minataku> Er
<Bxnp> lol
<Minataku> Typo here too XD
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: Yea, reading through that guide between my opengl, digital image processing, and physics homework I'm either going to kill myself or will be leaking coffee for the next few weeks.
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Mmmm... leaked coffee
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: I'm talking about the leaking that makes your ring sore.
<Bxnp> do you now how to format the file system will
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: You seem pretty smart to me, it shouldn't be too hard
<Minataku> DrunkPikachu: Ew
<Minataku> lol
<Bxnp> will: talk to me ?? otherwise i cant help you
<Bxnp> need feedback
<Minataku> Morbo!
<DrunkPikachu> PUNY HUMANS
<Blowfish> hey guys i need a hand here... i'm trying to install kubuntu herd2 on my computor. However, it doesn't want to use my cd-rive and any attempt to do so results in a kernel panic, so Ithrew it all on to a USB-tick and it boots fine. however it obviosly can't copy any files since I cant pu my CDin. It would, however, work if icould mount my usb-stick but for some reason I ca't i've tried
<Blowfish> all devices posible without luck
<will> bnxp: sorry, I was off trying to format fat32
<Blowfish> it can't even refuses to mount any hdx devices
<Blowfish> actually they don't even show up
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Kubuntu + GNU/Hurd?
<will> bnxp: I plugged the drive into a windows machine (hisss) and tried to format fat32.  looks like those bastards took that option off the list.
<Blowfish> fiesty obviously :p
<will> bnxp: I'm sure you can tell me how to do it on my linux box, but first one concern.  fat32 only supports files up to 4gb and windows xp only supports fat32 partitions up to 60g
<DrunkPikachu> Go find Bill Gates and demand he reformat your USB drive using only his mind.
<will> bnxp: I know a journalized filesystem is superior, but I would like this external drive to be accessible from both windows and linux
<Blowfish> no one can help?
* Blowfish cries
<jmichaelx> i want to run Gnu/hurd on one of my machines...
<jmichaelx> **goes looking for a gnu/hurd distro
<surgy> blowfish: have you tried mounting it through system settings disks and filesystems?
<Blowfish> surgy: Yes
<Blowfish> and I can't understand why there is no hdx devices
<DrunkPikachu> Blowfish: Have you tried listening to linkin park and then cutting yourself? Sure, it won't mount your usb key, but hey, it's not like anything else worked.
* DrunkPikachu points to one of the scars on his arm
<DrunkPikachu> This one was from when I tried to install beryl on my laptop
<ceefour_> is there an ext3 driver for windows?
<ceefour_> I'd like to store m ydata using ext3 but dual boot with windows and still access them
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: check this site out: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<DrunkPikachu> there is an faq about accessing ext3 as well
<Minataku> Set up Windows with FAT32
<Minataku> Since NTFS write access isn't safe on Windows, let alone Linux
<ForgeAus> trying a reboot
<DrunkPikachu> Minataku: Something was safe in windows? Not even cygwin running openssh is comepletely safe :P
<ForgeAus> rofl Min
<ForgeAus> rofl Drunk
<Minataku> rofl
<ForgeAus> I like ext3 for WinXP using the ext3ifs driver from fs-driver.org
<iidadmin> is there any substitute for scribus for desktop publishing????
<ForgeAus> it even read my mounted VMware partition automagically
<ForgeAus> I was really impressed by that one
<ForgeAus> iidadmin... lots
<iidadmin> can anybody answer my question
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure of the best ones (or what free ones exist tho)
<iidadmin> forgeAus:What do you meaqn
<ForgeAus> theres MANY DTP apps around
<DrunkPikachu> openoffice?
<ForgeAus> you can do most DTP stuff in wordprocessors these days
<ForgeAus> for a more DTP based proggy you might wanna think about something like Kile
<DrunkPikachu> You're a pansy unless you use vi and only vi.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> Scribus?
<iidadmin> :(
<ForgeAus> uses (LaTeX) typesetting
<iidadmin> yes
<ceefour_> ForgeAus: really?
<ForgeAus> rofl DP vi for DTP? I don't think so somehow
<DrunkPikachu> I use LateX for work, awesome stuff.
<iidadmin> is there any substitute or look like that i can use in linux desktop publishing
<ceefour_> Minataku: FAT32 messes up filenames, uppercases and stuff. Let alone permissions
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ForgeAus: unless, of course, you're a major masochist.
<ForgeAus> iidadmin like I said MANY of them
<|Daisuke_Ido|> iidadmin: look-alike for what?
<ForgeAus> lol I'm a massochist I guess but thats going way beyond my torture limits
<Minataku> ceefour_: NTFS messes up families, lives and everything else
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh
<ceefour_> Minataku: I do agree that NTFS in Linux has many problems. On unclean partition ntfs-3g refuses to mount. I had to go to WinXP to fix it :-(
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i just read that
<iidadmin> Can you gisve some application that i can use
<|Daisuke_Ido|> where's the problem with scribus?
<ForgeAus> I'm just trying to think there was a good kde DTP app
<ForgeAus> really good one
<ForgeAus> can't remember the name tho
<iidadmin> actually there is no problem but i wanted to try something different
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ah
<ceefour_> iidadmin: I'd suggest CrossOver Office then your favorite DTP app on it
<|Daisuke_Ido|> quark
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah thats an idea go for winapps
<ForgeAus> quark is for macintosh right?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> and windows
<surgy> how do i kill a running program from the command line?
<ForgeAus> so you'd need macosx86 or something
<ForgeAus> ps -a
<ForgeAus> then man kill with the PID
<ForgeAus> (grr kill with the pid but first man kill to understand it)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i used quark 6 until i switched, now i use scribus
<surgy> how do i tell its pid?
<ForgeAus> ps -a should give it to you
<|Daisuke_Ido|> surgy: ps -a will ... what he said
<ForgeAus> either that or run ksysguard  as root
<surgy> no ps -a doesnt
<ForgeAus> (ie kdesu ksysguard) and kill it from the process manager in that
<surgy>  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<surgy> 20662 pts/3    00:00:00 ps
<ForgeAus> is that all?
<surgy> yes
<ForgeAus> hmmm strange...
<ForgeAus> generally theres a list of them
<surgy> i want to kill idle and soya
<ForgeAus> you identify the one you want and kill the PID
<surgy> becuase idle wont kill soya
<ForgeAus> sorry surgy if its not in the list I don't think I can help you much
<surgy> ok np
<ForgeAus> maybe X has some addons stores its list somewhere else?
<surgy> looks like all this crap stays running till these downloads finish so i can restart x
<ForgeAus> your not in X?
<surgy> forgeaus: i think its either a python bug an idle bug or a soya bug
<iidadmin> Thanks for the idea
<surgy> i am in x
<ceefour> ForgeAus: seriously I'm using Quicken 2005 :-)
<ForgeAus> Quicken hmmm I wouldn't know anythign about that
<ceefour> ForgeAus: will migrate to GnuCash soon... though... although Quicken 2005 has no problems yet running on Kubuntu...... with Beryl :-)
<ForgeAus> thats business stuff
<ForgeAus> not my thang
<ForgeAus> I'm going to move to beryl... eventually!
<ForgeAus> gotta get my Kubuntu fixed first.. I think I managed to do some stuff
<ceefour> ForgeAus: I think since our life's problems are more overlapped it's good to know other facets of life
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i fail to see how business + beryl = good, but that's just me
<surgy> forgeaus: whats the problem......
<ForgeAus> it bothers me that when I mount my root partition its got an empty /sys tho
<ForgeAus> surgy.. no boot!
<ForgeAus> grub works
<surgy> oh from the usb thing
<ForgeAus> and I get a busybox (ash) prompt
<ForgeAus> no no usb thing
<Bxnp> surgy:  how long are you using linux
<ceefour> |Daisuke_Ido|: It's just that crossover + quicken takes some memory. Beryl isn't really that stable yet but the fact I can run Quicken 2005 successfully with Beryl running is really something
<surgy> bxnp three weeks
<ForgeAus> beryl seems complicated
<Bxnp> did you do some tutorials about the command line
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ceefour: this is true
<ceefour> "It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003 with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access). This may be useful if you have installed both Windows and Linux as a dual boot environment on your computer." <-- VERY YUMY!!!
<ceefour> WAIT
<ceefour> Ext2 ??
<ForgeAus> but I must admit the eyecandy of having your VD's on a cube is hard to resist!
<Dr_willis> Test out that Metis Mandriva Live cd - it has some neat features for the eye-candy addict. :) some are even usefull!
<ForgeAus> ceefour
<surgy> forgeaus: beryl is only complicated if you make it, but it is a resource hog
<ForgeAus> ext3 as well
<ForgeAus> it just doesn't SAY it explicitly
<ceefour> ForgeAus: is there some problems?
<ForgeAus> (just be careful to UNMOUNT it)
<Dr_willis> ext3 is bacnwards compatiable with ext2
<ForgeAus> no I didn't have any
<ForgeAus> ext3 SHOULD work
<|Daisuke_Ido|> it didn't for me
<Dr_willis> I use that IFS thing for windows all the time to access my linux drives
<ceefour> ForgeAus: If there is, I guess I don't really mind. I'll just use it for my /home folder. Formatting that as ext2 won't be a problem
<|Daisuke_Ido|> that driver made me cry
<ForgeAus> ceefour, just use EXT3
<ForgeAus> I'd recommend it
<ceefour> ForgeAus: At least ext2 is way much better than either NTFS or FAT32
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  you do NOT need to format it as ext2.. if its ext3. the 'drivers' should  access it also.
<ForgeAus> you CAN use ext2 but I recommend ext3
<surgy> ceefour: just format your ntfs partition to ext3 thats the best way :)
<Dr_willis> ext3 has a backwards compatiablity mode. theres no reason to use ext2
<ForgeAus> rofl surgy :)
<ForgeAus> ceefour just be careful not to crash your windows.. if oyu shut down gracefully you should have NO problem as long as you don't do anything too crazy
<ceefour> Dr_willis: ForgeAus: oh I see
<ceefour> ForgeAus: I can't guarantee that. I crash & power lines cut off more often than not.
<ForgeAus> hmmm.. I'd still recommend to use ext3
<ceefour> ForgeAus: I don't mind losing the last-minute data, but I don't want a filesystem corrupt
<ForgeAus> ceefour, its not going to damage your NTFS and you may be able to recover your ext3 anyway if something goes wrong
<ceefour> "The Ext2 file system driver of the Ext2 IFS software will refuse mounting an Ext3 file system which contains data in its journal, just like older Linux kernels which have no Ext3 support."
<ceefour> I think that's doable. So if my ext3 is unclean then Windows won't be able to mount it, right?
<ForgeAus> do you have journal data?
<ForgeAus> unclean?
<ceefour> I think that's almost the same as  unclean NTFS that is unmountable by linux.
<ForgeAus> um... it should mount it
<ForgeAus> it mounted my VMware kubuntu partition no hassle
<ForgeAus> I have no idea what that means by unclean exactly but I think you should have no problem
<ceefour> Ahh this is great news!
<ceefour> I've been thinking about this dual-boot partition for a long time/
<ForgeAus> ceefour and that was stored in a VMDK file!
<ceefour> I currently use FAT32.
<ForgeAus> (wasn't even an actual partition!)
<ForgeAus> just a virtual one
<DrunkPikachu> surgy: beryl becomes complicated when you spend 4+ hours trying to figure out why it isn't working only to find that that your specific video card's drivers mess beryl up completely. There were 'fixes' that took long to implement and only ended in failure.
<ceefour> ForgeAus: ext2fs driver mounts a vmdk?
<ForgeAus> yes it can
<ForgeAus> if you mount your vmdk with vmwares mount command it can mount an EXT2/3 partition on it
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I guess so. I tried Beryl using NVIDIA GF4 MX 4000 and GF FX 5200 and they're both fine. The GF4 needs an older driver though.
<ForgeAus> (or a gui mounting utility)
<masterloki> I have an Acer Aspire 5002 but I cant get the wireless on
<masterloki> can someone help me
<ForgeAus> you have to mount the vmdk before you mount the ext2/3 part tho
<masterloki> ?
<surgy> drunkpikachu: which is why beryl sucks, it should have been labeled beta for another 6 months
<ForgeAus> surgy I agree
<ForgeAus> it should be beta
<ForgeAus> I'm using ATI radeon
<Dr_willis> masterloki,  you should do some googling and see what chipset that thig is using for wireless.. then check the wiki/forums for others with similer laptop
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I should've known not to try since the beginning given I have a radeon in this sucker....
<ForgeAus> not sure how well Beryl will go on it
<ceefour> surgy: sometimes I'd say that Konqueror should be labeled beta. it crashes on my system sometimes. but betaing Konqueror would frighten lots of people
<ForgeAus> still I think someone should make a beryl-lite or something
<surgy> forgeaus: then your basicly screwed on linux, from ever getting full support, which is why ati drivers should be labled beta :)
<masterloki> Dr_willis: I've already been googling but no answers seem to fits me
<ForgeAus> some kinda program with less features, less complicated and just do the desktop cube :)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  check out that 'metis mandriva' live cd.
<ForgeAus> rofl surgy :)
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: please cross the bridge and welcome to the NVIDIA world my friend. It's called the world of compatibility :-)
<surgy> ceefour: konq is the only stable thing on my system right now
<DrunkPikachu> masterloki, if it's a broadcom wireless card, try this: blacklist the drivers that came with the distro, download the drivers from online, and install them with ndiswrapper
<ForgeAus> metis mandriva?
<ForgeAus> is that different from mandriva one?
<surgy> ceefour: but thats just becuase i havnt figured out how to mess with it yet
<Dr_willis> a live cd. :)  it has a fancyer desktop
<masterloki> Dr_willis: Ok
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: speaking of NVIDIA though. I recently installed WinXPSP2 on a nForce3 and IT DIDN'T DETECT THE ETHERNET!
<Dr_willis> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=03991
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: sounds more like windows 98se to me...... Simple networking that beast was a nightmare.
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  i get those kind of issues with windows all the time.
<Dr_willis> windows aparently needs different drivers for my network cards.. that under linux all use the same module... *sigh*
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: totally unacceptable. I don't care if all of the hardware doesn't work. I'd bear not having the mouse or I'd even glad to have just text mode. But having a running Ethernet is an absolute requirement.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: how the hell would I install an Ethernet driver from a network share? These guys are mad.
<surgy> 6 minutes till reboot and i can get this catapillar out of my face!
<ForgeAus> anyway mandriva is HUGE
<knapp> When I plug my ipod into the usb (non-hub) it doesn't act like its connected. The LCD flashes on but no 'charging' or ipod icon on the desktop like normal.
<ForgeAus> big download
<ForgeAus> I don't think my connection will hold out
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: That's why I'm glad I'm surrounded by 5 other computers/laptops. Download a driver somewhere else, then thumbdrive it.
<surgy> forgeaus: what con do you have?
<ceefour> Dr_willis: true. for something like an ethernet card it's pretty weird there are specific drivers
<knapp> Is there a way to 'refresh' the usb devices?
<ForgeAus> the even the liveCD is about 700mb+
<DrunkPikachu> I would've given up computers long ago if I didn't have a working spare to help out.
<knapp> detection of.. *
<ceefour> Dr_willis: it's not like ethernets have 8X acceleration or T&L or something
<ForgeAus> kubuntu one wasn't as big but still near that size 600+ but that was damaged slightly I think in the d/l
<ForgeAus> I got most of it and it worked so I was happy :)
<ForgeAus> running the LiveCD now
<surgy> ceefour: but they do have different speeds if you get into the old ones
<ceefour> Dr_willis: I mean, LAN cards are already invented before we're even born. Why would we need "driver" for a hardware several decades old?
<ForgeAus> I got wireless via adsl
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  and of course windows gives me such details on the card 'found pci networking card' - gesh.. at least with linux i can use 'lspci' and see some info on it. :)
<surgy> forgeaus: via aids?
<ForgeAus> (hehe I connect to a local router which connects to a bridge on a wifi-grid, that connects to my ISP who connects via ADSL to his ISP
<ForgeAus> aids?
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: yes that's how I managed to do so.
<ForgeAus> (he undercuts their price)
<surgy> forgeaus: was a joke your getting what 300 kbps down? 120 something up?
<ForgeAus> um it varies
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: Dr_willis: The dumbest part is that Windows offered me to "download the driver from Internet". Doesn't it know it's talking about an ethernet driver?
<knapp> What is the command to list connected USB devices? Which would be my ipod?
<ForgeAus> mostly I just got a 256k (sometimes less) adsl connection
<ForgeAus> it has moments where it SHINES and goes lots faster
<ceefour> knapp: I usually do cat /dev/bus/usb/devices :-)
<surgy> forgeAus: i have a lan line through SBC yahoo adsl and i get 1.5mbps and i usually get 300 down
<ForgeAus> but mostly I don't expect more than 256k performance out of it
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  :) whats really amazing - is that i cant recall that download-from-the-internet - to EVER WORK for any of the devices ive ever had.
<ForgeAus> surgy, I'm in Australia
<DrunkPikachu> Dr_willis: same here
<ForgeAus> do we have SBC yahoo adsl here?
<knapp> ty
<surgy> forgeaus: yea i got it from "Aus" lol
<ForgeAus> and whats the sbc bit mean?
<surgy> forgeaus: i whouldnt doubt it they boast about something in the range of 55 countries world wide
<ceefour> Dr_willis: it had worked for me sometimes. It didn't work for a Creative SBLive card though. I guess Microsoft didn't know SBLive existed.
<ceefour> Dr_willis: Although it happily installed the CMedia integrated soundcard without problems. go figure.
<surgy> forgeaus: but they support up to 3mbps which is nice and its only 45$ here
<ceefour> surgy: 300 Kbps download speed?
<ForgeAus> Microsoft should work with SBLive
<ceefour> surgy: Or 300 KByte ps?
<ForgeAus> I'm sure I had XP and win98 runnign with it just fine
<surgy> ceefour: yeah usually
<DrunkPikachu> Microsoft should work with most everything, but it doesn't
<surgy> ceefour: umm whats the diff?
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  creative does have a activex/website that scans and installs the drivers/tools for their cards.. hp does also for their printer/scanners. :) but ya have to use IE to get that to work.
<ForgeAus> yeah that about waht I'm paying 45 p/m
<ceefour> ForgeAus: it worked fine but I had to manually install SBLive driver from creative site. Not using the "Found New Hardware wizard"
<surgy> ok rebooting brb
<ForgeAus> ceefour ohhh kay... strange....
<ForgeAus> anyway I better reset see if I fixed my ubuntu
<ceefour> Dr_willis: the ironic part is that searching for drivers on google will most likely end up with spyware on your PC :-(
<ceefour> Dr_willis: I wonder if that's gonna happen to with Linux systems when we grow up (user base)
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I just LOVE those sites that make you pay to downlaod the driver. Either that or view 29 ads before-hand
<dwidmann> DrunkPikachu: that sounds evil.
<DrunkPikachu> next ad -> next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad ->next ad -> download -> 404 file not found
<dwidmann> woo hoo, world class reliability
<Dr_willis> Gotta love harware vendors that dont have their  'driver cd's" for download either.
<XVampireX> Someone tell me why I like Qt4 so much
<xsacha> cause 4 > 3 ?
<XVampireX> Maybe
<dwidmann> because it has awesomeness infused in it, duh
<DrunkPikachu> Although I don't what what Qt4 is, I'll guess because it allows you to timesize your partitioned matrix cube of indefinate arrays.
<XVampireX> It looks good
<XVampireX> That's why
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I've been there before. Literally.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: 29 ads? I'm not sure if it's really that many... but.. yeah. I literally clicked the "No thanks, continue" link a bit too many times
<dwidmann> ceefour, DrunkPikachu, try not to wear out your left mouse button ... lol
<ceefour> XVampireX: I think Qt4 allows the celebral cortex to spin down the quantum lightning process so that the transcoder will induce at a faster photon rates :-)
<XVampireX> ceefour: Definitely a possibility
<XVampireX> Time to go to sleep though
<ceefour> dwidmann: Don't worry I have a wearproof Microsoft(R) Intelli-Optical Mouse here!
<ceefour> dwidmann: (I mean it. I have a Microsoft Internet Pro Keyboard & mouse that was given as a gift)
<dwidmann> Something made by microsoft that's actually wearproof? :O
<DrunkPikachu> I'd say BF1942/2/2142 endanger my mouse more than ads.
<DrunkPikachu> that, and my wrists
<ceefour> dwidmann: Well all I can say is that their hardware is much much more wearproof than their OS or any of their software
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: my max payne mousepad outlived pretty much every peice of hardware I've ever owned
<dwidmann> and here I was under the impression that the first time microsoft would make something that wouldn't suck would be when they started making vacuum cleaners.
<ceefour> dwidmann: the keyboard & mouse is from 2000 and it hadn't shown any problems. not a missing button nor anything. they haven't had WinXP back then.
<DrunkPikachu> I take that back, it's between that mousepad and my MS sidewinder 2 joystick. The only solid product MS ever put out. Then they just had to discontinue the line ... !@#$!@#$!@#$
<ceefour> dwidmann: well too bad the vacuum cleaner doesn't boot because of corrupted filesystem but we use it as a broom instead :P
<dwidmann> my last three or 4 mouses were junk, and were thrown away as such ...
<dwidmann> ceefour: that's hilarious
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I thought Sidewinder was popular because it's name was printed on almost EVERY game's README/FAQ/TROUBLESHOOTING section out there?
<Dr_willis> I like my Logitech MX518 mouse.
<ForgeAus> ok well I got closer
<ForgeAus> still no boot
<ForgeAus> but nearly gets to login screen now
<dwidmann> I had a sidewinder once ... when I got windows xp and I couldn't make it work with it I threw it away though  ... long time ago
<ForgeAus> (75% through the bar
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: most of the products like the joypads were crap. But read up on the joystick and it's one of the best sub $50 joysticks ever made. I've beaten that thing into the ground and it still works perfectly (albeit a little loose).
<ceefour> dwidmann: I work in a hardware store and the mice (cheaper ones) really suck and unreliable. The fact that I own a Microsoft mouse is really enlighting and I'm surprised Microsoft made such quality products.
<DrunkPikachu> easily 100+ hours in bf1942 alone and it still works.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: my friend bought a Logitech keyboard several years after my MS keyboard and her keyboard wasn't very good now. My MS KB is still kicking. Yaay!
<dwidmann> ceefour: I actually bought what seems to be a decent one this time though ... a nice looking $20 logitech
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I'm partial to Logitech's discontinued elite. Awesome quality.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: dwidmann: The more I think that, it implies that in the Redmond campus they'll all be using 5+years old accessories M$ hardware. But with newer CPUs of course.
<dwidmann> ceefour: I think Microsoft will soon realize this mistake if they haven't already. It apparently doesn't pay to make quality products.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: my only gladness in buying Logitech was their speakers. Z640, very good 5.1 speakers, at prices very competitive than other 5.1 offerings at that time. It's weird that I like their speakers more than their keyboard?
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I wouldn't blame them, unless they had the cash to spend on chpro hardware
<ForgeAus> lol dwidmann
<ceefour> BTW why are we still discussing this on #kubuntu? ;-)
<dwidmann> lazyness and lack of other conversation in this room?
<ForgeAus> dwidmann I disagree it does pay to make quality products, but not for the masses
<Dr_willis> I just realized that my speakers are like 10 yrs old.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: but if you make a quality product, they won't have to buy another one in 12 months to replace it
<ForgeAus> you make quality products and aim them at a target audience, then make non-quality products of the same thing for the masses
<vbgunz> how do I record me speaking?
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: their mice seem to be good, with a few exceptions. I love my mx510 though
<dwidmann> vbgunz: with a microphone
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I really wan't to try Logitech laser mouse. I wonder how it feels?
<dwidmann> :P
<vbgunz> basically, I need to test my mic, how can I see if it is working? how do I test it?
<ForgeAus> actually dwidmann that should be made illegal
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: haven't used a laser one yet, I hear mostly good things.
<ForgeAus> electronic whitegoods doo it all the time
<dwidmann> krecord is a decent program vbgunz
<ceefour> vbgunz: open KMixer and turn the mic volume all the way up!
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: fat chance making that happen
<DrunkPikachu> get some glorious feedback from your mic
<DrunkPikachu> make your ears bleed
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I have quite some problems with any optical mice. well the surfaces of course. I heard laser mice eliminated that problem.
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I've never had problems with my optical on cloth mousepads (I miss thee, max payne pad)
<dwidmann> ceefour, I should go borrow my brothers  laser mouse and try it on my desk. Which happens to be made of tempered blue glass.
<DrunkPikachu> Although lately I've been using my wacom tablet for general work/browsing
<DrunkPikachu> overuse syndrome in my hands and all
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: some mousepads are actually reflective. I guess they didn't know optical mice had been invented.
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: yea, ive seen some that are practically mirrors.
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> me 2
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: speaking of wacom. is the wacom errors in KDE/Kubuntu intentional?
<Dr_willis> The wacom tablet is included by default in the xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> do wacom tablets work via synaptic drivers?
<ForgeAus> oh
<ForgeAus> ok
<Dr_willis> and no - i dont know why they do it that way. :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ceefour> Dr_willis: I wonder why. Errors aren't very pretty to look at. Especially when you launch something from Konsole
<ForgeAus> so how do I find out what I'm missing from ubuntu-minimal?
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I haven't even tried connecting it. The whole wireless/graphics card issues which harass me every time I install linux have turned me off from trying to put more hardware onl.
<ceefour> Dr_willis: or you look at Xorg logs
<Dr_willis> i feel the whole way the x.org file is setup.. needs work.. :)
<Dr_willis> its gotten better however.. but still its awkward.
<ForgeAus> or how do I install ubuntu minimal into my root drive from the Live CD?
<dwidmann> DrunkPikachu: so long as you take a look around and be sure to buy something 100% compatible you won't have any trouble.
<ForgeAus> (without starting fresh)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i dont think the live cd can do a minimal install.
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: Seriously, hardware vendors should support Linux more. I mean, that $200+/PC for Vista should have gone e.g. into NVIDIA's pocket for better GFX card. Wouldn't that make NVIDIA happier?
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis I mean the unbuntu-minimal package
<DrunkPikachu> dwidmann: that's a hard thing to do when you're buying a budget laptop.
<ForgeAus> even if I get it from the net
<dwidmann> Dr_Willis: well, the closest thing to a minimal you can do with the livecd would be to debootstrap it ...
<DrunkPikachu> dwidmann: If I had the cash for a thinkpad, I'd be all over it
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ForgeAus> figures why it messed up
<Dr_willis> 15k :) now THATS minimal
<ForgeAus> lol its a metapackage
<ForgeAus> I think
<Dr_willis> thats my guess also
<Dr_willis> heh
<ForgeAus> its the dependancies that are big probly
<ForgeAus> I managed to copy most of it back from the live CD
<ForgeAus> its just that it still doesn't work
<ForgeAus> (some upgrade broke it)
<ceefour> Dr_willis: It's a news flash that Ubuntu now fits into a 360K 5 1/4" DD disk. You can even fit several ubuntu-minimal packages there :-)
<DrunkPikachu> I wonder if we can create a linux distro using 3 lines of python
<ForgeAus> (well actually told me it was unneeded and to do an autoremove that included ubuntu-minimal)
<Dr_willis> DrunkPikachu,  no.. but ya can do it in 20 lines of perl!
<ForgeAus> that was a mistake
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: maybe a meta-distro :-)
<ForgeAus> metadistro! rofl!
<ceefour> Dr_willis: I know I can do it with 1 line of .htaccess: Redirect / http://www.ubuntu.com/ :-)
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: cheater
<dwidmann> hehehe
<ForgeAus> so I need my unbuntu-minimal back functioning
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: meta-cheater... :P
<ForgeAus> musta been some dud proggy I installed from an unstable repository or something
<dwidmann> Ah, and to think I ended up with what I've got after doing a minimal install ....
<DrunkPikachu> Hmm with recent advancements in science.... a whole linux distro printed onto a photon
<ForgeAus> but then Kompile doesn't install and it complains that kdesu is missing .... I don't understand th at one
<ceefour> I wonder how Paris Hilton would laugh had she chatted here right now
<dwidmann> dustin@terra:~$ df -h /
<dwidmann> /dev/sdc8             9.4G  5.6G  3.8G  60% /
<DrunkPikachu> PAris Hilton would talk about how she hacked linux onto her sidekick and then wardrived around malibu.
<dwidmann> ceefour: don't you mean cry?
<ForgeAus> hmmm so how do I fix my kubuntu then?
<ForgeAus> it can't be majorly broken I was running it
<ceefour> dwidmann: maybe. I just wonder if the Paris Hilton show visits Ubuntu or KDE's HQ. what will happen?
<terika> hey everybody
<ForgeAus> hey terika
<ceefour> sidekick? Oh that's so PC-DOS ;-)
<ForgeAus> PC-dos? nah... worse MS-DOS!
<dwidmann> ceefour: with any luck ... that might end up with free kubuntu cds finding their way into a certain hotel chain ..... nahhhhhh
<dwidmann> hello terika
<DrunkPikachu> Run punch-cards through your sidekick
<ForgeAus> I wonder if microsoft still sells MS-DOS products!
<DrunkPikachu> One day it might have batch processing
<Dr_willis> FreeDos !
<JackBandit> how can I get rid of the disgusting gray color from afterstep in KDE?
* ForgeAus reflects on Microsoft Word for Dos 5.0 ...
<ForgeAus> disgusting? um you can change the theme
<ForgeAus> theres lots in there
<JackBandit> I tried
<ForgeAus> I did it but I forgot how now
<DrunkPikachu> ForgeAus: I think I was about 3yo at that time
<ForgeAus> without seeing it infront of me
<ceefour> dwidmann: that's a good idea. let's tell MarkS about it! Yaay!
<DrunkPikachu> ForgeAus: I take that back, I was almost 5
<dwidmann> ceefour: :)
<JackBandit> think of the nasty gray color them in Afterstep being everywhere in KDE, I went to the thems and changed to default and it is gone a bit, but in all chat windows (IRC, gaim) it is still there
<ceefour> When will MS-DOS Vista comes out? I heard it had Aero glass support right on 80x25 text-mode. Pretty cool I guess
<dwidmann> JackBandit, if you were to log out and log back in, would that ugly gray still be there?
<JackBandit> dwidmann: yes, I logged out of Afterstep and logged back into KDE and it followed me, lol. I then went into the Thems in control panel and selected it to be default to make everything normal again, but it is still haunting me
* ceefour is downloading VS2005 SP 1 now.. 431 MB. 24% downloaded.
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: 80x25, crap, I think I need a new monitor. Hopefully it displays more than one color.
<ceefour> ext2ifs: release date:   	 11-20-2006 -- dang this thing is recent!!!
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I wonder why MS-DOS didn't have a dialog box for setting refresh rates... Did it support HD monitors at 80x25?
<dwidmann> jackbandit: the mighty hammer solution seems to involve removing afterstep
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: I wonder how it feels to run text mode apps on a 30" monitor. It mean, a single character is bigger than your fist? :-)
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: talking about that while sitting in front of my 2007wfp seems strange :D
<ceefour> JackBandit: Beryl is a good thing if you like super eye candy... ugh. Windowszers will envy
<Morbo> Until they want to play X game of the month
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: hey, lay off my 3d rotating desktop cube
<Morbo> Then they will whine and go back.
<DrunkPikachu> Using the more basic compiz though
<dwidmann> ceefour: I'm looking forward more to the improvements to kwin in kde 4 :)
* Morbo too
<Morbo> I want to be cryogenically frozen until it's released
<ceefour> dwidmann: hopefully it'll be here with fanfare. it looks ambitious. i mean, several new architectures..
* Morbo laughs at the demise of Topaz
<ForgeAus> lol I'm sure with Vista out the Aero engine will have a desktop cube proggy for it...
<ceefour> dwidmann: and in the end we still have our friend GNOME...
<ForgeAus> at some point
<ForgeAus> virtual desktops aren't really a big thing in MS windows
<Morbo> Actually, I was disappointed that it was scrapped more or less
<DrunkPikachu> ForgeAus: which will require 3 gigs of ram and your soul
<dwidmann> friend? Who's calling the lawn
<dwidmann> **lawn gnome a friend now
<ForgeAus> Drunk yes... your probably right
<ForgeAus> pity I only have one gig of ram
<JackBandit> ceefour and dwidmann: I will give both of your solutions a try, hopefully they will work for me and I will let you both know of my outcomes... thank you both for your help
* Morbo wished his laptop had a better graphics card
<ceefour> ForgeAus: I'm not sure about desktop cube. but currently it has this slightly tilted "Expose" clone. but hey you've got to have 2 GB RAM for that, duh
<Dr_willis> i wish all laptops had better gfx cards...
<Morbo> I just want to be able to run compositing stuff decently
<Morbo> And without having to reduce to 16-bit colors
<ceefour> JackBandit: I didn't mean seriously to install Beryl. there's a need to fix the problem first before introducing yet another :-)
<Dr_willis> actually arent most lcd's limited to 16bit worth of color showing goodness anyway?
<Morbo> I don't thinks so...
<Morbo> But I know virtually nothing
<ceefour> Morbo: I thought most stuff today refuses to run in 16bit?
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: I've had stuff switch down before. Color banding makes my eyes bleed.
<Morbo> ceefour- To get my Mobility Radeon 7500 to do any compositing, I have to go to 16 bit
<ceefour> Dr_willis: I still remember old Windows games which refuses to run because it requires "256 color mode". Man I'm running 32-bit here, and I don't see an option for 256 colors! (ok, I need that Compability tab)
<dwidmann> anything modern uses 24-bit color AFAIK. Depending where I set the date of modern at, keeping in mind that 1999 was the stone age.
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that from a '# of colors displayable due to lcd limitions' that a lcd really dident gain from the higher bit depth.. but i guess new lcds may be better
<Morbo> DrunkPikachu- Yeah
<JackBandit> ceefour: opps, well I guess I will try removing afterstep and seeing what that would do for me. Maybe that would be of some help. Guess it cant hurt too much to try. I didnt think color issues would follow you from one desktop enverioment to another
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  i rember some windows program ( that cheap MS wordprocessor?) that wouldent even Install OR uninstall if you were 256 colors...
<ceefour> Dr_willis: MS Word isn't cheap... at least not in the pricetag
<DrunkPikachu> http://compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/a/LCDColor.htm article on lcd color depth
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  years ago they had that cheap knockoff. :)
<DrunkPikachu> 8v6
<DrunkPikachu> bit
<ceefour> My client recently bought a Toshiba L30 with preinstalled Windows XP Starter Edition. No driver CD included. This is the first time I laid eyes on a "Starter". It doesn't allow more than 3 open windows. And it doesn't connect to network shares. Hello?
<JackBandit> if this helps, even now the background in my terminal windows are gray and the part where "File,Edit, View, ect.." is a real dark gray too
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: ewwww.
<JackBandit> not sure if that helps describe more of whats going on or not
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: how long did you have to wash for before you felt clean again?
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  what country is this in?
<DrunkPikachu> Cuba?
<DrunkPikachu> Or trying to install it for a Kombai tribe in Papua
<ceefour> Dr_willis: Indonesia. An additional feat is that the installed Windows uses Indonesian language. Can't be switched to English. And I don't even understand their language even though I'm native Indonesian.
* Dr_willis is in Indiana :)
<Dr_willis> thats about as far from Indonesia as one can get...
<ceefour> Dr_willis: It looks like the translator used Babelfish or some sort and then used search&replace to replace some words the most obscure ones in the dictionary.
<intelikey> dr_willis cherokee ?
<ceefour> DrunkPikachu: The client demanded WinXP Pro. So there it goes. It took some time to download the drivers from Toshiba though. It's a good thing the Ethernet works without special Toshiba drivers. Wow.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Just living in Indiana. :)
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not a lot of Indians left here any more..
<intelikey> yeah i know. (:
<Dr_willis> and with all the layoffs comming soon... there may not be a lot of ANYTHING left here..
<underdog5004> ceefour, ouch...that really sucks...I've only ever _heard_ of starter edition...
<ceefour> What is the best way to store "shared" files?
<Dr_willis> store? on a hard drive. :)
<DrunkPikachu> ceefour: non technical people making demands? Sounds like retail to me.. "Yo quero un sony viao con un (broken english) 'jigabyte' de ram."
<ceefour> I used to create /shared directory. I thought it'd be better to make /home/ceefour/shared and then /shared is only a symlink?
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  you can set up the users /home/whatever dirs to be automatically shared
<intelikey> ceefour maybe reverse that ?
<Dr_willis> symbolic links and 'shares' often causes problems
<DrunkPikachu> Time, share.... Timeshare!
<ceefour> What I want is that I have a partition that stores all data. And a "system" partition that is disposable.
* Dr_willis sells DrunkPikachu  a Affordable Time Share
* DrunkPikachu doesn't want it
<Dr_willis> ceefour,  edit your samba config files then to share them as ya want.
<ceefour> I don't want to have lots of partition.
<underdog5004> DrunkPikachu, a man came into the shop where I work, talking about about jigabytes of Ram...I almost killed him
<DrunkPikachu> haha
<ceefour> What I meant by "sharing" isn't network share. But just shared among users of the same computer. Or something that's accessible by a group.
<DrunkPikachu> 70% of the time they turn around when they see what it actually costs
<intelikey> Dr_willis while you are around, do you know of anyway that one could make a common point redirrect to user specific point ?
<underdog5004> ceefour, I prefer to make a small / partition and a large /home partition
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  liek make /homedirs  point to /home/bubba for user bubba.. but /home/bob for user bob?
<intelikey> example: ln -s /tmp /~/tmp
<ceefour> underdog5004: I do the same too
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes
<ceefour> The problem is that making a /shared makes it belong to the system partition. I don't want to wipe that out.
<underdog5004> it feels good when I do that...if I _really_ bork my system, I can reinstall, no hassle
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  you wantign to access this as a normal direcory from linux? or as a samba share?
<ceefour> when I "reinstall" my system.
<intelikey> normal linux
<intelikey> local
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  thers always that 'fuse' stuff that can do amazing tricks...
<underdog5004> ceefour, why not just make the share in your /home?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not sure of why you need this :) but not sure of any other way to do it.
<intelikey> can a link or socket do that ?
<ceefour> "When the Windows Explorer specifies a file name with a trailing dot, Window's Win32 subsystem removes that dot and the file system driver gets a create/open request with a wrong file name. (It mimics some obscure DOS behavior.)"
<ceefour> That's a superannoying bug. I had a folder I can't remove/delete/whatever. Not even a full ScanDisk.
<underdog5004> ceefour, where'd that come from?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  soft /hard links dont think so.. not sure about sockets.
<ceefour> underdog5004: that's what I thought. I should make a ~/shared/ folder then link that. I just never thought of that before.
<intelikey> ah the device fb is a good example....   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Sep 16 04:31 fd -> /proc/self/fd
<underdog5004> yep
<underdog5004> that's me...the smart one! (at least, that's what my mom says...)
<ceefour> underdog5004: I should have done that to some other parts of the system. Like Apache, BIND configs. Ruby gem cache, etc.
<Dr_willis> I though she said you were the 'special one' :)
* intelikey goes to snoop around in proc for ideas
<underdog5004> well, that's a no-brainer
<underdog5004> @ Dr_willis ^^
<Dr_willis> :)
<underdog5004> so...
* Dr_willis updates to kde 3.5.5
* Dr_willis updates to kde 3.5.6 even.
<intelikey> hmmmm if i can figure out what /proc/self is made out of i can do what i'm wanting to do.
<Dr_willis> - /proc is a special directory
<Dr_willis> one of those new-fangled-dynamic-filesystem-what-ma-thinggies
<intelikey> hehhe yeah
<Dr_willis> I recall some tutorials/guides in some linux mags that describe making your own special entrys for /proc/
<Dr_willis> but ive never needed to do so. :)
<Dr_willis> I just looked at the pictures in the magazine
<Dr_willis> night all
<intelikey> hmm mc cant copy self out of /proc without making it static rather than dynamic.
<[aegis] > Hey, I need some help, Kubuntu isn't drawing anything on my desktop properly when I log in
<[aegis] > I think it has to do with the fact that I tried to change the splash screen
<[aegis] > anyone able to help?
<[aegis] > Is it just me or is no one talking?
<underdog5004> lol, just you.
<dwidmann> [aegis] , try disabling usplash altogether and see what happens.
<intelikey> well i broke konqueror   and probably everything kde...
<intelikey> maybe all of X
<intelikey> (:
<intelikey> how did i break it ???   Y like this...  sudo find / -type d -name tmp -exec rm -fr '{}' \;
<intelikey> yeah it broke X    i figured it would.     X: cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (No such file or directory), aborting.
<intelikey> 
<intelikey> `
<intelikey> does anyone know how /proc/self works ?
<Somebody> so, uh.... Bill Gates is on The Daily Show right now, promoting Microsoft Windows Vista (on North American television, unless the west coast has different times)
<tamacracker> Ok, I backed up the files I had on my Primary Slave drive, deleted the partition, formatted and remade it into ext3 partition again... how do I mount it so that it shows as a hard drive?   Can anyone help me?
<Somebody> Mark Shuttleworth should do The Daily Show ... I don't know how that works, really
<intelikey> mark shuttleworth    who's that ?
<intelikey> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unix_infidel> the benefactor our little hear operation.
<unix_infidel> here*
<Somebody> Mark Shuttleworth started Ubuntu with his millions of dollars
<intelikey> so that's whos to blame.
<Somebody> he's also been to space... I don't think Bill Gates has been to space
<intelikey> (:
<tamacracker> Ok, I backed up the files I had on my Primary Slave drive, deleted the partition, formatted and remade it into ext3 partition again... how do I mount it so that it shows as a hard drive?   Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> Somebody he may own it ???
<tamacracker> Gparted is not giving me the option to mount my drive ><
<intelikey> !info mount
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<intelikey> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<intelikey> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tamacracker> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ForgeAus> intelikey!
<ForgeAus> I got a bit further!
<intelikey> !intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelikey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> riofl
<intelikey> ForgeAus oh you mean that didn't boot for you ?
<tamacracker> ack.. it doesn't tell me how to mount ><
<ForgeAus> it booted back to the recovery shell ash/busybox thingy
<ForgeAus> but now I know some new things
<intelikey> that's not recovery shell
<ForgeAus> tama still mounting trouble?
<intelikey> that's initramfs system
<ForgeAus> yeah that one
<ForgeAus> but I fixed that
<ForgeAus> I copied some stuff missing from the LiveCD
<ForgeAus> to the root filesystem
<tamacracker> Forge yeah I needed to mount it just so i could back up my files, now I need to mount it as a hard drive
<ForgeAus> now it gets 75% through the bar
<intelikey> what exactly did you copy ?
<ForgeAus> mount it as a hard drive? what do you mean?
<tamacracker> so that it's known as a hard disk
<ForgeAus> um... I got mc to do a compare and copy over things that weren't there
<intelikey> tamacracker heh
<ForgeAus> tama things in Linux that get mounted aren't known as a hard drive or not a hard drive
<tamacracker> ok ok
<ForgeAus> they're all in the /dev/ table
<intelikey> no such critter in linux.  you mount file systems.
<ForgeAus> if its mounted its mounted..
<tamacracker> i see...
<ForgeAus> its not mounted AS anything but a filesystem as intelikey just said
<ForgeAus> so I don't know why I'm repeating myself
<ForgeAus> erm why I'm repeating him anyway
<tamacracker> ok forgive me but how may i remount it again?
<ForgeAus> whatever
<ForgeAus> use sudo mount <device> <mountdirectory>
<intelikey> mount <device_node> <mount_point>
<ForgeAus> before it was sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<intelikey> yeah as root  ^
<tamacracker> wok brb
<ForgeAus> (but you need to add the directory if its not there...
<ForgeAus> so sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 (if none already exists)
<ForgeAus> if one does it probably won't let you do that
<intelikey> tamacracker you can have it automatically mounted at boot time by adding the info into the fstab
<tamacracker>    /media/hdb1
<intelikey> as per all the links ubotu mentioned.
<ForgeAus> kewl intelikey but I odn't now how to od that
<tamacracker> but it says i have 13gb of freespace <,<
<ForgeAus> wow awesome! you h ave freespace!
<tamacracker> yeah that's what i want intelikey
<ForgeAus> can I buy some off you? lol!
<tamacracker> lol Forge
<tamacracker> my point is... my hard drive that im gonna mount is 80gb
<tamacracker> of free space
<tamacracker> why is there 13gb?
<ForgeAus> tma its only showing you the 13 gig from your root filesystem don't worry about it
<tamacracker> intelikey, i want my storage drive to always be mounted when i log onto linux
<tamacracker> oh ok
<intelikey> if it's a permanant i'd use something like /storage    or /home/extra   or something.  but that's just me.  i don't like /media   i like /mnt  or /disks  as a designation for mountpoints.
<ForgeAus> you need to view the proeprties of the DEVICE not your hdd
<tamacracker> exactly
<tamacracker> that's what i want to name my drive
<tamacracker> or the folder >.>
<tamacracker> storage
<ForgeAus> intelikey I agree... useful names are good
<ForgeAus> (media is just where linux likes to put it so I use that.... but you can name it something more meaningful to you)
<[aegis] > What is the difference between the CD and DVD releases of Kubuntu? What additional packages are added?
<intelikey> tamacracker sudo mkdir /storage && sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ForgeAus> good question aegis I have no idea! lol
<tamacracker> ok gonna do that righ tnow
<ForgeAus> probably koffice for one
<[aegis] > I installed the 32bit version CD on my macbook, but I'm tempted to wipe it and install the 64bit version... I don't know what benefit I would get from the dvd though
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> add this line to the fstab file and save.   "/dev/hdb1 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0 "
<tamacracker> fstab is now open
<tamacracker> cool
<tamacracker> at the bottom?
<tamacracker> or below my hda1?
<intelikey> [aegis]  the install should be the same.   but more of the repo'd packages are on the dvd   iirc    plus alternate installation methoods are supported on the dvd
<tamacracker> ok i added itall the way at the bottom, do i need to add this: udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<tamacracker> or just leave it blank
<ForgeAus> intelikey as for what I copied mostly just files out of /bin, /sbin and their /usr/ counterparts (ie /usr/bin and /usr/sbin/) that was not on my root filesystem...
<intelikey> why would you add "udf,iso9660 user,noauto"  that ?
<ForgeAus> It seems like my ubuntu-minimal was somehow messed with
<ForgeAus> which makes sense because it did show up in the autoremove list
<tamacracker> well not that specifically
<tamacracker> but somethin that gives me 100% permission to the drive?
<ForgeAus> iso9660 is for CD drives mostly
<ForgeAus> "ro" vs "rw" is what gives you access or not
<ForgeAus> rw for readwrite and ro for read only
<intelikey> tamacracker it's ext3   permissions is not controled by mount.
<tamacracker> yeah rw
<ForgeAus> oh and theres also the -o user flag on the mount command
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> i also remember typing 700 or something lik ethat
<ForgeAus> but intelikey seems to know more about what he's talking about
<intelikey> only on M$ file systems does mount set a pseudo permissions bit   because M$ doesn't have permissions bits
<ForgeAus> tama you might need sudo or kdesu to do anything toher than read from the drive
<tamacracker> ack no no
<tamacracker> i wanna write onto
<tamacracker> without passwords
<ForgeAus> also if its ntfs its best just to mount it as read-only anyway
<tamacracker> read/write
<tamacracker> naw it's ext3
<ForgeAus> unless you use fuse
<ForgeAus> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<intelikey> ForgeAus no.
<intelikey> tamacracker no.
<tamacracker> ok
<ForgeAus> ext3 you don't need fuse
<tamacracker> sorry for being hard...
<tamacracker> hard time that is.
<intelikey> it's ext3   just put the line i posted and don't argue.    permissions are set with chown and chmod just like they are on all other "linux" file systems.
<tamacracker> ok intelikey, after i save the fstab
<tamacracker> understood
<intelikey> after you safe it  sudo mount -a
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> mount      should now show it as mounted  as should  df -h
<tamacracker> ok one last question
<tamacracker> why is it showing only 68gb
<tamacracker> where's my other 12gbs?
<intelikey> tamacracker hmm i don't know.    sudo fdisk -l
<tamacracker> ok
<surgy> good night
<intelikey> ForgeAus how is the system acting now ?
<intelikey> surgy ttfn
<tamacracker> /dev/hdb1               1        9599    77103936   83  Linux
<tamacracker> /dev/hdb2            9600        9964     2931862+   5  Extended
<surgy> ttfn?
<surgy> oh well night
<tamacracker> /dev/hdb5            9600        9964     2931831   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ForgeAus> acting?
<ForgeAus> um like I said it gets to 75% on the startup bar before login screen
<intelikey> tamacracker obviously only 77g were in that partition  3g allocated to swap    (over kill)
<ForgeAus> at last attempt, and I  havn't done anything to change that since
<intelikey> ForgeAus and then it does what ?
<ForgeAus> (it also boots into recovery console if I choose to)
<ForgeAus> it freezes at 75%
<ForgeAus> does nothing
<ForgeAus> no X (or is it KDM?)
<ForgeAus> I tried aptitude -install ubuntu-minimal from the recov console but no network
<ForgeAus> (also its read-only filesystem in there)
<tamacracker> what's linux swap for?!
<ForgeAus> space to put stuff its working on...
<tamacracker> lol
<intelikey> ForgeAus ok safe/recovery/single user mode   try this   """"" sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)  """"""
<tamacracker> oh lord
<Dasnipa`> tamacracker, its used as slower ram for low priority apps
<intelikey> tamacracker for paging out memory if it uses it all.
<ForgeAus> um intelikey like I said no internet thats not going to help
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> thanks guys
<intelikey> ForgeAus most if not all of that will be on the install/live cd
<ForgeAus> oh so how do I get to safe/recovery/user mode from the live cd?
<ForgeAus> ahh I get it on reboot!
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> I'll try that
<ForgeAus> um but how am I going to remember that command?
<intelikey> apt-cdrom   if you need to setup up the cd
<intelikey> the old fassioned text editor ?
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> kate into my info file (self notes)
<intelikey> called a pen and paper
<intelikey> wait pin.   that's like using echo for a text editor.... it writes just fine just doesn't edit very well.
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> pin? never heard of it
<ForgeAus> I like pico
<ForgeAus> nice and easy
<ForgeAus> like a console version of notepad
<ForgeAus> anyway I used kate
<intelikey> ink pen
<ForgeAus> its annoying you have to kdesu it tho
<ForgeAus> anyway see you on the other side.... wherever that may lead
<intelikey> heh pico
<intelikey> pico is a symlink to nano
<underdog5004> intelikey, seriously?
<intelikey> look and see
<intelikey> ls -l `which pico`
<underdog5004> too lazy...can't browse...
<asdfg> what's the package name for vi editor?
<asdfg> i need to get it on my unix..
<intelikey> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<underdog5004> ls: which pico: No such file or directory
<snowrichard> vim
<underdog5004> lol
<asdfg> is it vim? vi is vim?
<intelikey> underdog5004 you used the wrong quote marks.
<underdog5004> VIM is VI Improved
<intelikey> vim is vi improved
<asdfg> because my old unix.. i ssh in and use the default vi.. i can't backspace with it!
<underdog5004> intelikey, yep...it _is_ a symlink...how bizarre...any reason why?
<asdfg> that's why maybe need new version of vi
<underdog5004> asdfg, I prefer vim
<underdog5004> more intuitive
<intelikey> cause it's the same code underdog5004
<underdog5004> but why even have it be differentiated from nano?
<intelikey> some know pico some know nano.
<intelikey> even if it's the same file.
<asdfg> i don't like nano
<asdfg> emacs?
<underdog5004> do they have different controls or something?
* intelikey uses mc
<asdfg> anyone use emacs
<intelikey> man nano    man pico
<asdfg> any helps on start up scripts? everytime i power on my laptop, i have to press ctrl-alt-f7 to get into xwindows..
<intelikey> ah underdog5004 here is some usefull info on that Q   apt-cache show nano
<asdfg> ever since i upgrade from dapper to edgy
<intelikey> asdfg cool can you fix mine like that ?
<intelikey> i'm kidding.....
<asdfg> fix what?
<intelikey> you mean it starts kde but never switches consoles from 8 to 7    ?
<asdfg> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<asdfg> yup... its at 8 i think..or 1
<intelikey> are you using kernel frame buffering for the vidio ?
<asdfg> forgot..maybe i shd run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<intelikey> yeah try that.
<mena> hi intelikey
<mena> how are you
<intelikey> mena shalom
<intelikey> good,  and you.
<intelikey> ?
<mena> good
<asdfg> so should i not use the kernel frame buffering?
<intelikey> asdfg well i just thought that's one of the few things that might cause that.
<mena> Do you have experince in Amsn ....bec i wont o add to it a fonts its not on it so Do you have any idea
<tamacracker> Anyone know the name of that GMAIL tray icon that lets you know when you have mail?
<intelikey> mena no.  sorry i never have used amsn
<mena> okay
<intelikey> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<mena> juano__, Is here
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> mena the "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse)  might help you on that.  i don't know.
<mena> okay i will see it
<intelikey> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> tamacracker gmail specific ?    no idea.   i like xbif
<ForgeAus> back
<intelikey> err two f's
<intelikey> xbiff
<ForgeAus> two f's?
<ForgeAus> xbiff? never heard of it
<ForgeAus> whats xbiff?
<tamacracker> yeah there's this program that puts a G icon on your tray
<ForgeAus> and is it related to fibbx? lol (kidding)
<tamacracker> you click it once and it opens gmail
<ForgeAus> yeah you can get plugins for firefox to access gmail stuff too
<ForgeAus> can even use it as HDD space on the net!
<tamacracker> :P
<intelikey> ForgeAus how goes the war ?
<underdog5004> Gmail Notifier <=== google it!
<underdog5004> I love it!
<ForgeAus> not good
<ForgeAus> coudln't use the recov console very well
<ForgeAus> nothing seems to work in there
<ForgeAus> it gets into it but doesn't seem to do much
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, what are you trying to do in there?
<ForgeAus> and the font is god-aweful
<intelikey> hmm  missing lib's i persume
<ForgeAus> probably
<ForgeAus> no network
<ForgeAus> no nothing
<underdog5004> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/173/
<ForgeAus> fix my kubuntu underdog
<underdog5004> Gmail Notifier ^^^
<ForgeAus> it broke again
<ForgeAus> underdog notifier? why settle for just that?
<underdog5004> uh
<ForgeAus> lol
<underdog5004> what's wrong w/ it?
<ForgeAus> this time seems to be ubuntu minimal
<underdog5004> your box, not gmail notifier
<intelikey> ForgeAus i hate to be the pesimistic killjoy but most likely you are in for a reload before you get that streightened out.
<ForgeAus> awww
<tamacracker> Intelikey... I cannot write to my drive..
<tamacracker> ><
<ForgeAus> intelikey yes you can
<underdog5004> ubuntu minimal?
<tamacracker> im tryin to create a new folder.
<ForgeAus> just sudo or kdesu the program first
<intelikey> tamacracker sure you can.  set the permissions
<ForgeAus> yeah underdog the package ubuntu-minimal
<underdog5004> tamacracker, sudo mkdir /path/to/dir
<ForgeAus> some dud package I installed seemed to decide ubuntu-minimal was obsolete
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, which is?
<tamacracker> intelikey
<ForgeAus> and added it to auto-remove
<tamacracker> if i use right click, properties, and go to permissions
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, let me guess...you auto-removed?
<tamacracker> im not allowed to access them.
<underdog5004> lol
<intelikey> tamacracker# sudo chown -R tamacracker /storage
<tamacracker> ok
<ForgeAus> yeah I thought something was wrong with it at the time... I just didn't really know what I was doing nor did I really think hard enough about it before I did it
<ForgeAus> but I was just trying to keep apt happy
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, you can't just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal?
<tamacracker> intelikey, will it be permanently writable?
<ForgeAus> um i can use the command but it doesn't work
<intelikey> changes are permanant yes.
<ForgeAus> I mean it accepts the command but the network doesn't get the files
<ForgeAus> because it can't resolve
<tamacracker>  sudo chown -R tamacracker /storage <- did nothing
<tamacracker> did you mean -rw?
<intelikey> no
<ForgeAus> !uae
<ubotu> uae: The Ubiquitous Amiga Emulator: Base. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.22-1 (edgy), package size 584 kB, installed size 2004 kB
* intelikey hopes tamacracker is tamacracker on the local system.
<tamacracker> i am
<tamacracker> i am owner
<tamacracker> this is my computer
<intelikey> then it did something.
<tamacracker> i want to access my computer's files lol
<intelikey> so access them.
<tamacracker> :\
<tamacracker> it wont let me.
<ForgeAus> try it again
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, can you ping google?
<ForgeAus> after chown it should let you
<ForgeAus> underdog probably not
<intelikey> open konqueror and browse ^ ^ ^ /storage
<ForgeAus> do you want me to reset just to try that?
<tamacracker> oh wait
<tamacracker> im on gnome
<tamacracker> maybe that's why.
<underdog5004> bummer
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming no... if it could do that there doesn't seem to be any reason apt-get wouldn't resolve dns'
<intelikey> that's not why.  permissions are the same.
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, oooh, major bummer
<underdog5004> I'm no good at CLI config of network stuff...sorry
<intelikey> tamacracker ok open nautilus and browse to /storage
<tamacracker> ok im there
<ForgeAus> same here underdog
<intelikey> and do things.   you now own the dir.
<tamacracker> lol
<intelikey> rename move copy delete things.
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, is that your only box?
<tamacracker> intelikey
<tamacracker> :(
<ForgeAus> no but the other one is XP
<tamacracker> i fully understand that chown lets me control my folder
<tamacracker> but it's not happening.
<underdog5004> ah...google around...
<underdog5004> tamacracker, sudo chown username /path/to/folder
<ForgeAus> whats not happening?
<ForgeAus> what do you want to do with the folder?
<intelikey> tamacracker ok.     pastebin the output of these commands.     ls -dl /storage ;mount
<ForgeAus> copy a file to it
<ForgeAus> make a new one?
<ForgeAus> what?
<tamacracker> sudo chown tamacracker /storage
<tamacracker> yes?
<tamacracker> i want to read, write, copy, delete, anything with my hard drive.
<ForgeAus> its ext3 right?
<ForgeAus> and you chowned it...
<ForgeAus> so try copying a file to it, what happens?
<intelikey> yes   pastebin the output.   ls  -dl /storage ;mount
<underdog5004>                                                  tamacracker yep
<underdog5004> chown == CHange OWNer
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> im gonna do that
* intelikey waits for a url from pastebin......
<tamacracker> http://pastebin.com/871025
<tamacracker> sorry pastebin hates me for some reason, takes forever to load up after i put the code in
<intelikey> yeah it's really slow for me too tonight.
<tamacracker> yep
<notech> tamacracker: use pastebin.ca next time, it's much faster
<intelikey> in fact i'm not sure i'm going to see that post.
<d0uglas> is there an mdetect kidna thing, but for audio? funny thing, worked fine on the live cd, now i got nothing no matter which sound system i use.. messed with modconf, lspci reveals an intel ac'97 setup...
<intelikey> ok you own the dir.
<notech> pastebin.com has been very slow for me for me for months now
<underdog5004> d0uglas, lspci
<d0uglas> if i hit a volume button on my laptop kmix starts bugging out and i have to reboot
<underdog5004> oh wait
<tamacracker> http://pastebin.ca/332758
<intelikey> and it's mounted rw  there is not any reason that you can't do anything you want in there.
<underdog5004> nvm
<tamacracker> :(
<intelikey> tamacracker close nautilus and reopen it
<d0uglas> lspci says i got an Intel Corp 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (1C H^ Family) AC'97 audio controller
<intelikey> try that.  it may not have refreshed.
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> it has to refresh?
<tamacracker> i didn't know that
<tamacracker> it works now
<d0uglas> i do get a system beep
<ForgeAus> grr gotta go back later
<intelikey> i assume so.  konqueror does when you externally change things it's looking at.
<tamacracker> i see
<intelikey> so like i said you now own it you can do anything you want in there.
<intelikey> and stop arguing with me.
<intelikey> :)
<d0uglas> hmm maybe i just dont have codecs fired up
<spud> hello?
<intelikey> tamacracker if you want to give other users full or partial access that can be done with the group permissions  and  the "other" permissions   by chown :their_group /storage    and chmod or using nautilus to adjust the access for the group accordingly.
<tamacracker> yeah :P
<intelikey> enjoy   and good luck to your penguin
<d0uglas> Ahh hah! needed to chmod uoga+rwx /dev/dsp or add the user to the audio group or whatever
<d0uglas> nice.
<spud> yay vista hits shelves tomorrow
<intelikey> d0uglas normally just adding to audio fixes that.
<spud> anyone use kdevelop?
* underdog5004 smacks spud
<tanlaan> how do you format a drive? *im using a usb drive and want to format it*
<spud> owww what the heck was that for?
<intelikey> tamacracker just a note; it's good to remember the need to refresh things... could apply in the strangest places later on.
<underdog5004> spud, vista? c'mon
<tamacracker> ha yeah ill keep that in mind intelikey, thanks for your help guy :)
<spud> the sooner it tanks the sooner my fam will switch to ubuntu
<underdog5004> tanlaan, cfdisk
<intelikey> tanlaan you don't format it.   you make a file system on it.    mkfs.<type> /dev/<device>
<intelikey> tamacracker anytime.
<underdog5004> tanlaan, oh, wait...that's for partitions...sorry
<tanlaan> haha
<underdog5004> spud...I don't know...vista _seems_ pretty stable...
<tanlaan> intelikey: and making a file system automagically formats the drive
<tanlaan> intelikey: :D
<intelikey> tanlaan no.  you don't format things in linux.
<intelikey> you just make file systems
<spud> yea, but drm will piss them off real quick
<intelikey> drm   !
<spud> and when they realize aero wont work on their machines...
<spud> hehehe
<intelikey> what's "aero" ?
<spud> aero glass=beryl/compiz/aqua
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<spud> m$ playing catchup
<tanlaan> intelikey: what is the difference?
<intelikey> tanlaan in laymans terms there isn't any.
<will> hey guys what's the command to copy a folder to a different directory (on a different hard drive
<intelikey> in technitions terms one is a M$ thing the other is a *nix thing  :)
<spud> im willing to bet aero wont be near as flexible/customizable
<intelikey> will cp -a dir /new/location
<kraut> moin
<spud> i just hope my boss doesnt come into my office some day and tell me corporate wants to upgrade
<will> gracia
<intelikey> or in some cases cp -a /path/to/dir /new/location/to/copy/to    but you should man cp on that  you may want to cut the leading path form the copy.
<spud> so is kde4 gonna be worth a poo?
<intelikey> worth a poo to a poo i guess
<spud> i see
<spud> prolly gonna be super-resource intensive
<Jucato> prolly? and this is based on?
<Phlosten> spud: actually, from what I have heard it is supposed to be quite resource efficient
<spud> whew
<spud> i hope so
<intelikey> well not all that glitters is gold  and as soon as the "new" wares off  (in here that takes about 3 weeks) then it's just some more trash that the developers should have never wasted their time writing...
<Jucato> "should have never wasted"... and who's to tell them that? who should tell them what they should work on?
<Jucato> bah
<intelikey> but for the 6 weeks  before it releases  "it's gona be so much better than the old that if you don't upgrade you are a fool"    hehhe.
<Phlosten> upgrade you fools!
<spud> im just following the typical software flow... yesterday it needed 128MBRAM, now it needs 1GBRAM, ya know
<Jucato> intelikey: on the contrary, they are not saying anything like that
<intelikey> Jucato i'm just echoing public openion in this channel.
<Phlosten> spud: i think you are confusing Vista with KDE
<Jucato> your opinion is public opinion?
<underdog5004> will, cp /path/to/source/* /mnt/device/foldername
<spud> hey i love kde
<Jucato> this is the first time I've heard that "public opinion"
<underdog5004> whoa...sorry...time warp
<intelikey> Jucato have you not watched the hipe before any thing new releases and the disapointment after ?
<Jucato> intelikey: are you confusing the earlier discussion about Dapper/Edgy with KDE 4?
<intelikey> Jucato no.
<underdog5004> Aero blows compared to Beryl/Compiz
<intelikey> i'm recalling what happened when breezy dapper and edgy released   the chatter that went through this channel.
<Jucato> the KDE devs know it for a fact that KDE 3.5 (heck even 3.4 probably) will still be used for a long time, even after KDE 4.0. KDE 4 will only begin to settle in by KDE 4.1+
<Jucato> intelikey: then you are confusing Ubuntu and KDE
<spud> i have an example, i had edgy on my lappy... very slow, unbearable... installed dapper and now it flies!
<intelikey> it may be confusing to you....
<waylandbill> how can anything blow compared to alpha software that's not complete and not useful enough yet?
* underdog5004 gives kudos to Jucato 
<Jucato> it's not confusing to me. but don't apply "public opinion" of Ubuntu releases to KDE
<spud> simma
<underdog5004> waylandbill, maybe not useful, but very pretty
<intelikey> it's not just *ubuntu.  it's any software.
<intelikey> was the same when windows 95 released.
<Jucato> "Disambiguation "KDE 4", did you mean "KDE 4.0"?" http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2600
<intelikey> has been the same with everything that i have paid any attention to
<underdog5004> more features == more required resources
<spud> w3Rd
<mena> is there an applet like forcequit wich its in ubuntu is like that for kubuntu
<waylandbill> otherwise 640k ram would've been sufficient
<underdog5004> mena, killall processname
<spud> its all about that 640k
<mena> okay thanks
<waylandbill> there is xkill also.
<spud> sudo killall -9 processname
<intelikey> mena alt+ctrl+esc
<spud> hahaha
<spud> whered my X go?
<spud> =(
<underdog5004> waylandbill, I read a quote recently: Bill Gates: People will never need more than 640k RAM. Bill Gates: Windows 95 requires 64Mb of RAM. Conclusion: Nobody needs Windows.
<intelikey> should give you a little skull and crossbones   click that on anything
<spud> good call underdog
<mena> intelikey, realy i will try it ......cool
<underdog5004> thx
<mena> intelikey, tnx man
<waylandbill> underdog5004: see... truth is stranger than fiction. :-D
<intelikey> mena np.
<underdog5004> lol
<mena> hahaha
<mena> ^_^
<intelikey> Windows 95 requires 64Mb of RAM ????  that's a lie.
<spud> just got anime in here
<spud> i thought it was 16
<intelikey> no it's not even 8M required.
<spud> win98 needed 64 i think
<intelikey> and no 98 only required 16
<spud> win98se?
<underdog5004> well, whatever, you get the point...lol
<spud> i wouldnt subject myself to such torture
<spud> man windows sucks
<intelikey> yeah same point.  but it's like saying kubuntu 6.10 requires 256m to run.   it does no such thing.  it requires 148+M to install via the gui installer  but to run 16M will run linux and 32m will run linux + kde  without swap.   (note it needs 64m if you do much of anything or some swap space one.)
<spud> well we aint just gonna sit and stare at kde all day
<waylandbill> that's just the OS. who needs to run software on top of that. the desktop is good enough to just look at. :-D
<intelikey> but the required to run is the bare minimum.  not the comfort zone.
<spud> i have 192mb dappers runnin ok
<spud> i use opera of course
<spud> ff just too slow
<intelikey> spud yes i ran in 192m with no swap for a year  also on another box with 96m and no swap.
<waylandbill> doing a bunch of compiling and 512 works for this laptop.
<spud> i feel ya brotha
<underdog5004> intelikey, you like to live dangerously
<waylandbill> off to work. laters
<intelikey> compiling is not very ram laydent    you can build the newest kernel in 32m ram  in the console.  no problemo
<spud> anybody here use /dev/urandom to trick your boss into thinkin youre workin? =D
<intelikey> underdog5004 danger ?
<underdog5004> spud, lol
<underdog5004> intelikey, uh...yeah...no memory left errors...
<waylandbill> not with all the help documents open. :-D
<spud> i thought i might get a laugh
<intelikey> underdog5004 OOMK
<underdog5004> spud, how do you do it?
<musya> is there a way to backup your whole system?
<spud> cat /dev/urandom
<underdog5004> /dev/urandom...
<underdog5004> ah, right
<spud> then he looks at me like wtf
<spud> and walks away
<intelikey> spud /dev/random would be better for that.  it is not as fast.
<intelikey> musya many ways.
<spud> random waits for entropy, i need characters to be displayed quickly and erratically
<intelikey> musya what is the destination of the backup ?
<spud> gives a sense of urgency
<musya> a way that backs up m settings, files....
<musya> destiniation meaning directory?
<flaccid> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<underdog5004> spud, I'm going to use that in the future!
<spud> sweet
<spud> did u try it?
<musya> to have the bot find something you put! then the file?
<intelikey> you do know that you may need    reset   after you cat /dev/*random   don't you.
<underdog5004> yep...and I subsequently disabled all beeping notifications.
<underdog5004> intelikey, uh...no
<underdog5004> I didn't
<spud> works fine here
<underdog5004> why?
<intelikey> clear wont fix the broken output.
<flaccid> why do you need to reboot?
<flaccid> wtf
<intelikey> who said reboot ?
<flaccid> what do you mean by reset
<flaccid> reset what
<intelikey> i mean reset
<intelikey> the command
<intelikey> try it.
<flaccid> hmm why do you need to reset. i've never had to do that on unix
<spud> im using yakuake, its workin fine
<intelikey> you've never let   cat /dev/urandom run very long either.
<underdog5004> hmm, ctrl + c isn't killing it...
<spud> just long enough to make the man go away
<intelikey> well it has a habbit of trashing the console/terminal output.    reset will normally fix it.
<underdog5004> ok...just closed the konsole window
<underdog5004> closed, opened, reset
<flaccid> intelikey: i havnt. i've let it run for days :)
<flaccid> htf can you read my mind ? hehe
<flaccid> ok fair enough
<flaccid> i wonder if the shell has anything to do with trashing the terminal
<intelikey> could.
<flaccid> or maybe its just linux
<flaccid> :)
<spud> hey now
<spud> i wish there was a way to map sound thru xdmcp
<underdog5004> hey hey hey, kde 3.5.6 is out!
<spud> no packages for dapper tho =(
<flaccid> isn't that the routine for lts?
<spud> i guess... still sad
<underdog5004> so...sudo apt-get install kde, right?
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i think
<flaccid> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<flaccid> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<RawSewage> is there a way to play H264 mkv files in Kubuntu
<spud> underdog u have edgy?
<RawSewage> it's all jerky or out of sync
<underdog5004> bleagh, I forgot my cable service is broken...I'm downloading at dial up speeds...slow dial up at that!
<underdog5004> spud, yep
<flaccid> where can i read up on the LTS policy?
<spud> didnt show up in adept updater?
<intelikey> flaccid i think it is a lot more prone to affect the console than the terminal   xorg buffers that output pretty well.
<underdog5004> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<underdog5004> hmmm, not what I wanted...
<flaccid> intelikey: hmm ok. i know a new command now thanks hehe
<underdog5004> bleagh, maxing out at 34 KBps...not fun!
<underdog5004> and I pay for 4.3 Mbps
<flaccid> thats better than dialup
<underdog5004> Suddenlink sucks...
<spud> kubuntu.org has the deb lines for your sources.list for kde3.5.6
<flaccid> you talking in bits or bytes
<spud> u might need them to get the latest kde
<underdog5004> I've seen dial up at 50K
<underdog5004> spud, uh...so what am I d/l'ing now?
<underdog5004> flaccid, uh...Bytes
<underdog5004> big B
<flaccid> should always talk in bits
<spud> thats faster than my dsl!
<flaccid> for speeds
<underdog5004> any particular reason?
<flaccid> its the standard
<flaccid> data rate
<flaccid> i wouldn't complain about 34 kilobytes/sec
<underdog5004> ah
<spud> i will
<underdog5004> I'm used to 500 from the repo's!
<flaccid> when you say dialup what speed do you mean by 50K ?
<underdog5004> 50 Kilobytes per second
<underdog5004> I think...
<intelikey> up / down  ?
<flaccid> you do realise that is physically impossible
<flaccid> even with burst
<underdog5004> down
<underdog5004> not sure about up...
<underdog5004> maybe it is little b...
<spud> sounds more like it
<intelikey> yeah bits
<underdog5004> flaccid, nothing's impossible with a little elbow grease...
<underdog5004> or know-how!
<underdog5004> yeah... 724B/s
<intelikey> bits X 10 = bytes  ?   8 bit byte plus start and stop bit   ?
<underdog5004> killer
<underdog5004> bits X 8 = bytes...
<spud> there are impossible things in this world
<flaccid> thats incorrect. science...
<underdog5004> I think
<underdog5004> maybe your right...
<flaccid> and also the protocol can't do that rate anyway...
<flaccid> so impossible. physically yes.
<underdog5004> v.92 can't? I know, nobody used it...but still...
<flaccid> if you set it up modems won't be able to go at that rate
<underdog5004> O RLY?
<flaccid> the hardware is not rated at that rate to be able to physically de-modulate
<spud> nice word
<spud> de-modulate
* underdog5004 had to look over his head for that one...
<flaccid> well modem does mean modulate :)
<flaccid> afaik
<intelikey> modem = MOdulate DEModulate
<underdog5004> MOdulate/DEModulate
<flaccid> oh yeah it does to
<flaccid> there you go
<flaccid> hehehe
<underdog5004> lol, I win again
<intelikey> <flaccid> afaik
<intelikey> <intelikey> modem = MOdulate DEModulate
<intelikey> <underdog5004> MOdulate/DEModulate
<intelikey> yep
<flaccid> well thats true
<flaccid> bit lame but
<spud> an aardvark ate another apple
<spud> whats that called?
<spud> anybody?
<translation> yes spud
<flaccid> acid
<intelikey> spud a lie ?    for $100
<underdog5004> alliteration
<spud> good job underdog
<underdog5004> I win again
<spud> woohoo
<underdog5004> It's tough, always winning like this...oh well...
<flaccid> irc is not about winning
<translation> Does some oen here uses via k8m800?
<spud> its about flaming
<underdog5004> thank you, First of all, I'd like to thank my dad, who always supported me...
<flaccid> indeed
* underdog5004 hands the oscar to spud
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<underdog5004> !flamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spud> grrrr i hate linux im a troll grrr
<underdog5004> Fuck you ubotu!
<flaccid> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> lol, now you do...
<flaccid> heh
<underdog5004> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> hahahaha
<underdog5004> !anything
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<underdog5004> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> hehe
<underdog5004> I love it!
<AWOSLappy> yeah underdog5004, /msg ubotu
<underdog5004> ouch
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@75.111.25.7]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<AWOSLappy> do you really think he deserves a +b?
<AWOSLappy> even I did that when I first discovered ubotu.
<ubuntu_love_Kbun> what is a +b?
<spud> bots r funny
<flaccid> ban i guess
<spud> underdog u had me rollin
<Jucato> +b = ban from the channel
<AWOSLappy> He can never join again.
<Jucato> but actually, he was not really banned.
<ubuntu_love_Kbun> who is he?
<Jucato> he was just "quieted"
<spud> whos banned?
<AWOSLappy> underdog5004
<spud> no way
<spud> for?
<flaccid> its a ban alright just hasn't been kicked
<ubuntu_love_Kbun> how come he get a +b?
<DBO> AWOSLappy, he didnt get a +b
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DBO> he got a mute
<intelikey> and
<Jucato> it's not a real ban
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jucato> This mode works like +b (ban user), but instead simply quiets the user. It is currently equivalent to a +b whose masked is prefaced by the percent sign (for example, "+b %foo" is equivalent to "+q foo").
<spud> oh cuz he said a swear word?
<AWOSLappy> Jucato but my client says "DBO sets a ban on ..."
<flaccid> if he gets kicked can he re-join??
<Jucato> AWOSLappy: "This mode works like +b (ban user)..."
<AWOSLappy> Oh.
<spud> what have we become
<AWOSLappy> wow.
<AWOSLappy> spud no...because he was playing with the bot
<Jucato> AWOSLappy: read what I pasted
<AWOSLappy> he was doing like !life and !anything
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@75.111.25.7]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<spud> oh no
<AWOSLappy> Jucato I did.  I didn't realise that...
<spud> cant have that
* underdog5004 shakes it off
<DBO> underdog5004, Im sure by now you've caught on, dont abuse the bot
<underdog5004> whoa...sorry
<Jucato> spud: he was unnecessarily playing with the bot, which is 1) flooding the channel and 2) can cause problems with the bot
<Jucato> underdog5004: ^^^
<underdog5004> DBO, gotcha
<spud> keep your pinks off the bot udog
<underdog5004> I was watching the whole time...just couldn't talk...
<Jucato> underdog5004: yep. that's what the mute was for
<intelikey> we know.
<AWOSLappy> underdog5004 normally we do that in #kubuntu-offtopic though.
<spud> very democratic in here
<spud> i like
<underdog5004> In soviet channel, you serve channel.
<underdog5004> g'night
<spud> later
<intelikey> lol
<ubuntu_love_Kbun> let's start a flame
* intelikey opens "firestarter"
<spud> flame yay
<spud> windoze sux @$$
<Jucato> let's not
<jurikkk> hello
<spud> awwwwwwww
<spud> dangit jucato
* Jucato gets his fire extinguisher, just in case...
<spud> can we talk about iran in here
<intelikey> lets dont.
<ubuntu_love_Kbun> how about the clasic gnome vs kde
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<spud> thanks ubotu
<will> anyone want to talk about source lists and a butchered upgrade attempt by a newbie?
<intelikey> lets dont.
<intelikey> :)
<will> Jucato: hey.  an old friend
<intelikey> will what did you do to it ?
<Jucato> will: what errors do you get now? and did you pastebin your sources.list so that we coudl check?
<spud> changed all dappers to edgys?
<tanlaan> umm, for some reason i cant install syslinux :\
<tanlaan> im trying to make a bootable flash drive
<will> Jucato: I don't know how to pastebin from the command prompt.  in fact, how do I check to make sure I'm even on the internet.  I'm concerned that could be BIT of a hang up
<tanlaan> will i have to download and build it? instead of using adept
<Jucato> will: oh yeah, you have no GUI right? hm....
<will> Jucato: no gui
<intelikey> Jucato i'm gonna leave it with you.   seeing that someone is here that can help.
<tanlaan> *adept gives me an error saying i either cant download it or it would break other packages
<intelikey> will gpm ?
<Jucato> intelikey: I can't stay that long
<will> intelikey: gpm?
<spud> offtopic is dead
<intelikey> well someone else can surely replace me.    this is not that hard.
<Jucato> will: ok... what errors are you getting when you try dist-upgrade? and at which step did you stop in the upgrade guide?
<intelikey> will gpm - General Purpose Mouse Interface
<Jucato> spud: bring some friends over :)
<intelikey> will  it's how we copy and paste from the console.
<Jucato> will: GPM will allow you basic mouse functions even on a command line
<elyon225> When locking a session, how can I prevent the screen save from coming up when another user logs in and then out again?  I'd like it to simply take them straight back to the login screen instead of prompting for a password.
<nothlit> screen is also a great way to copy and paste
<spud> friends? im on a computer, i have no friends =D
<intelikey> but seeing that your installer is stuck....  or is it ?
<Jucato> intelikey: he's trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy
<intelikey> spud you also wont make many in here that way.
<intelikey> Jucato yse i caught that much
<topsy> I can't run any programs in kubuntu..Should i make some changes before i can do that?
<intelikey> and has no gui now
<spud> i think someone kill -9ed offtopic channel
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, typical edgy upgrade disaster
<topsy> i have tried many different programs..but none of them runs
<will> Jucato: when I try to update my sources it fails to download them
<intelikey> topsy how are you trying to install them ?
<spud> waddya mean intelikey?
<Jucato> will: hm... you might have internet connection problems.  can you ping google? like "ping www.google.com"
<intelikey> spud nothing.
<topsy> i have tried to install them through command line..and throuh konqueror..
<spud> =S
<intelikey> topsy show me the command ?
<will> Jucato: yeah I seem to be pinging alright
<Jucato> will: in your sources.list? what servers are you using? us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<will> Jucato: how do I get it to quit?
<Jucato> will: Ctrl+C
<intelikey> ^C
<will> thank
<will>  anoying
<topsy> for example.../home/topsy/install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<nothlit> !webboard | will
<ubotu> webboard: Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jucato> topsy: you can install Flash 9 from the repositories ^^^
<will> jucato: yes I've got a bunch of us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ... lines
<intelikey> topsy ok that would be more like this.   sudo sh /home/topsy/install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<Jucato> will: hm.. try removing all the "us."  from those lines, so that they will just be "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Jucato> will: then sudo apt-get update
<will> Jucato: what was the link to that guide again.  sorry, I had to switch support computers and can't find it now
<Jucato> !upgrade | will
<ubotu> will: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<intelikey> so the command syntax was wrong. in the sense that permissions were probably not set executable and you were trying with non-root pribvledges.     what jucato said is the "prefered" methood.  use the package manager
<intelikey> @ topsy ^
<topsy> okay..
<intelikey> will w3m  or  w3b which ever it is,  is a command line web-browser that is installed by default.
<will> Jucato:thanks.  ok, it seemed to do more this time on the apt-get update.  however, it still failed to download or ignored some index files
<will> jucato: ok, I'm getting new stuff now doing the same things as a few hours ago
<will> Jucato: I don't think my computer was connecting to our wireless lan earlier.  I'm on a wired connection now
<Jucato> will: hm... ok. try the steps again, starting from the "sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade" step
<elyon225> Could someone tell me how to use Lock Session properly?  Right now, when I lock my session, and my roommate logs in and then out, it doesn't take her to the login screen, but prompts for MY password to unlock my session.  How can I make it take her straight to the login screen (so my session just keeps running in the background)?
<will> Jucato: that is still giving me the same error... D:unmet dependencies (xutis-dev). try using -f
<will> Jucato: however, now when I use -f in place of -u, it complains that I do not have enough memory space in my cache folder
<Jucato> will: try to proceed to step 4? the one with "sudo apt-get install..."
<Jucato> will: hm...
<Jucato> try "sudo apt-get clean" first
<will> Jucato: I've backed up all important info.  So I'm going to try deleting a rather large folder out of my home directory.  sound good?  if so how do I delete a folder call "My Videos"
<will> Jucato: apt-get clean didn't work btw
<Jucato> Jucato: hm... after running apt-get clean, you still have the "not enough memory space" error?
<Jucato> er... will ^^^
<will> Jucato: yes
* Jucato finds that a bit strange...
<Jucato> will: try this command "df -h" and see if your Linux partition is really eating up that much space
<will> Jucato: as far as I can tell I need to get xutils-dev.  when I do apt-get -f dist-upgrade I think it might be trying to get that, but I don't have enough space to dl it
<Jucato> er.. no
<Jucato> sudo apt-get -f install
<Jucato> not -f dist-upgrade
<Jucato> will: but, first try the commands in step #4 (or is it #5?)
* Jucato checks
<will> Jucato: I got "df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<Jucato> hm.. nvm df
<Jucato> will: try step #5 first
<tanlaan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<will> Jucato: its complaining about the same xutils-dev being absent
<will> Jucato: (after doing step 5)
<Jucato> will: hm... the command in #5 complains aobut xutils-dev not being present?
<will> Jucato: yeah then the next line says "unmet dependencies.  try 'apt-get -f install' with no pachkages
<Jucato> ok, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<will> Jucato: oh yeah!  we're doing something!
<Jucato> nice
* Jucato crosses his fingers
<will> jucato: it did it!
<Jucato> nice
<Jucato> now go on with the upgrade steps
<will> jucato: I'm going to move on down the list and see what happens.  thanks for all of your help!
<Jucato> you're welcome
<will> Jucato: actually which step should I go to now?
<Jucato> will: hm... good question... not sure if #4 or #5 though...
<Jucato> try with #4
<tamacracker> Jucato
<Jucato> huh?
<tamacracker> i have a question for you
<tamacracker> a little bit ago
<tamacracker> i mounted my slave drive
<tamacracker> ext3
<tamacracker> i have another ext3 hard drive on slave setting... can i shut off my pc swap the hard drives and still be recognized?
<tamacracker> or do i need to remount?
<Jucato> unless you are using UUID's in your fstab for those drives, you'll hve to modify your mount, because the /dev/hd** will change
<tamacracker> well wouldn't they both be hdba1?
<tamacracker> since they're both gonna be primary slave?
<Jucato> ah you're going to take out the other one? hdb would be correct
<tamacracker> only difference between the two is the sizes
<Jucato> and yes, you don't have to change I guess
<tamacracker> so the size won't make a difference?
<tamacracker> alright im doin the freezer trick
<Jucato> nope. afaik it won't
<tamacracker> i gotta quickly back up my files from my hard drive that's in the freezer lol
<Jucato> O.O
<tamacracker> yeah the hard drive decided to lock up on me
<tamacracker> so bios doesn't recognize it
<tamacracker> and it just wont startup.
<tamacracker> supposedly the freezing will unlock the heads
<Jucato> oh...
<tamacracker> so the quicker i can access the drive the better, that's why i was askin about the whole mounting part.
<tamacracker> gonna attempt it now :P
<tamacracker> brb
<Jucato> good luck
<tamacracker> Thanks :D
<dwidmann> Jucato, I figure there's a 50-50 chance of that ending in tears.
<Jucato> dwidmann: probably... that's why I wished him luck :)
<premier_> does either gaim or kopete have use aol file transfers?
<dwidmann> reason a) Linux sometimes rearranges the drives (sdc could become sdc, etc) and I doubt he modified his menu.lst to use UUIDs. reason b) Well, this is the "duh" reason
<dwidmann> Kopete can't do AIM(oscar) transfers
<premier_> is gaim supperior to kopete?  I used it, but its a little buggy
<dwidmann> can't remember if gaim can, try it and see.
<cpk1> gaim can
<dwidmann> I thought so
<premier_> it seems that it can.  Thanks
<cpk1> kopete shows alot of promise
<cpk1> and you cant beat nice integration
<dwidmann> I think gaim might be a little bit more mature. Still, yeah .... that's the words I was looking for, yes, Kopete shows promise
<flaccid> no 3rd party multi-IM will be stable from maturity
<will> jucato:ok, I'm running into the disk space problem again
<Jucato> will: sudo apt-get clean
<Jucato> will: there are some footnotes at the bottom of that page
<will> can you tell me how to delete a folder named "My Videos"
<will> Jucato: I did apt-get clean. didn't help
<dwidmann> will: rmdir
<Jucato> will: go to that folder (cd <folder name>) then "rm *"
<Jucato> dwidmann: not if it's not empty
<dwidmann> I know Jucato, there's always the somewhat evil rm -rf for that
<Jucato> dwidmann: which I don't want to bother him with just yet...
<Jucato> will: a simple trick if your folder name has spaces, type "cd My" then press Tab and continue typing the folder name
<will> ok, so can I delete the whole folder (including subfolders) somehow?
<dwidmann> "rm -rf My\ Videos"
<Jucato> will: to delete everything, including subfolders, just "rm -rf <foldername>"
<cpk1> there is no return from rm -rf
<Jucato> cpk1: he has no X, that's the only way to delete
<dwidmann> if you delete it with rm, it's gone, and there is no recovery.
<Jucato> but I'm still not sure why apt-get clean won't work...
<premier_> Ive used aol's proprietary software, and the 3rd party stuff is so much better, even windows users dont use the aim client
<cpk1> Jucato: i wasnt saying it was bad to do just making sure he knew that when you delete something you better be damn sure you made up your mind
<dwidmann> premier_: I used to use it, there were some nice themes for it floating around if you looked hard enough
<Jucato> cpk1: yeah. he mentioned earlier that he made backups
<Jucato> I'm presuming he did backup his My Videos directory too
<will> ok. I'm a moron.  what's the exact command to delete the folder /home/will/My Videos
<premier_> dwidmann: (or anyone) do you know how to force wine'd programs to run in a "sandbox" window, like full screen games and stuff?
<dwidmann> rm -rf /home/will/My\ Videos
<will> and yeah, I've got this backed up on two other drives
<cpk1> premier_: try -windowed?
<cpk1> or --windowed or -window or --window
<premier_> hey, guys, Ive got a problem with firefox.  I try to start it, but it keeps telling me that its already running and not responding, but I try "killall firefox" (mozilla, etc) and it doesnt work
<will> got it
<cpk1> premier_: look for a sneaky name in ps aux killall only works for exact matches
<dwidmann> or if it's zombying, sometimes you'll have better luck with the kill command (kill -9 pid)
<will> damn! still having trouble with free space.  That videos folder should have cleared up about 7 gigs
<cpk1> will: how much space does df -h say you have?
<premier_> dwidmann: what do you mean?
<premier_> what will "kill -9 pid" do?
<dwidmann> premier_: ps -A to list processes, along with their PIDs (Process IDs)
<will> cpk1: do I need to be in a particular location to do that because I keep getting "df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<cpk1> premier_: stop the process imeadiatly without waiting
<dwidmann> then kill -9 PID..... and it will kill that process, hopefully. Sometimes zombie processes can be really hard to kill though.
<kashual> help need O_o
<cpk1> will: no... thats kind of odd, does "mount" give you an error?
<kashual> have try to install rageircd
<premier_> 15695 ?        00:07:10 firefox-bin
<premier_> why is this happening?
<dwidmann> ahah
<kashual> but install are gets error
<dwidmann> killall firefox-bin should kill it, and if it doesn't, try kill -9 15695
<cpk1> premier_: so try kill 15695
<kashual> and now i cant no force 4 fix install or remove it
<premier_> that works
<will> cpk1:  I typed "mount"  (and thats it) and got nothing. just another prompt
<cpk1> you should really only need to use -9 if it defuncts premier_
<dwidmann> premier_: buggy software?
<premier_> firefox?
<kashual> sudo dpkg --remove --force-overwrite rageircd
<kashual> (Lese Datenbank ... 101595 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<kashual> Entferne rageircd ...
<kashual> ERR: Not starting Rage IRC Daemon: unconfigured package. Edit /etc/rageircd/rageircd.conf
<kashual> invoke-rc.d: initscript rageircd, action "stop" failed.
<kashual> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rageircd (--remove):
<dwidmann> Personally, I thought firebird 0.6 was more stable than firefox 2.0 is.
<kashual>  Unterprozess pre-removal script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<kashual> ERR: Not starting Rage IRC Daemon: unconfigured package. Edit /etc/rageircd/rageircd.conf
<kashual> invoke-rc.d: initscript rageircd, action "start" failed.
<kashual> dpkg: Fehler beim Aufrumen:
<kashual>  Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<kashual> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<kashual>  rageircd
<kashual> what can i do 4 remove that package ?
<cpk1> kashual: looks like you need to configure it if you want to use it
<cpk1> kashual: possible the install didnt finish
<cpk1> will: well that is wierd
<kashual> :(
<kashual> cant i just jump over an still remove this buggy install
<dwidmann> will: lets hope that's not something you need to be really, really worried about.
<cpk1> dwidmann: sounds pretty strange to me he cant use df and mount returns nothing?
<will> lets hope
<dwidmann> will: "sudo parted /dev/<device> print"
<linopil> newest coreduo intel  onboard sound detected but  does not produce sound. Guys where to look for such issue ?
<will> dwidmann: what do I put for device (I don't actually type device do I?)
<ForgeAus> I'm ba-ack
<dwidmann> will, depends which device your hard disk is
<dwidmann> welcome back ForgeAus
<tamacracker> Jucato... would you know why a hard drive doesn't start up, but it gets really hot?
<ForgeAus> lol thanx dwid, sup?
<dwidmann> for example will, mine is /dev/sdc
<hanso> hey. my sound modules cannot load now and I get an error saying snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol ... Anyone have a clue about what's wrong?
<cpk1> will: try hda1 for device, or if you do "cat /etc/fstab" that should list your hdd's
<Jucato> tamacracker: sorry, no...
<ForgeAus> tama that doesn't sound good
<linopil> hanso me too with sound problem
<tamacracker> Yeh Forge, I tried the freezer trick, but i only left it in there for 30 minutes
<linopil> let us work it out together
<dwidmann> hda, no 1 cpk1
<tamacracker> i really don't want to lose the data in that hard drive -.-
<ForgeAus> tama it may not be a question of that, you might already have lost it
<will> cpk1 and dwidmann: my root is on hda1 and home is on hda2 and swap is hda3
<dwidmann> use /dev/hda for the device
<tamacracker> ><
<cpk1> it works if you specify partition too, but parted wont tell you available free space
<dwidmann> no, but we're wanting it to print the partition table ....
<dwidmann> And the reason is to see if it will fail miserably or not, because df is going nuts.
<linopil> any cline script to debug sound
<dwidmann> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dwidmann> might provide some resources
<will> cpk1 and dwidmann: ok, I've got it.  what are we loooking for?
<kashual> looooooooooool
<kashual> have removed
<cpk1> will: if it worked or not =P
<kashual> 3 lil steps
<linopil> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kashual> need 1 remove rageircd in /etc/init.d
<will> cpk1: it worked.  =p?
<kashual> then 2 remove rageircd folder in /etc/
<kashual> and at last run from bash apt-get remove -f rageircd
<cpk1> well thats good i suppose mount and df are just deciding to be difficult
<eeos> hi everybody! after yesterday updates the laptop is a bit of a mess. One of the users does not even connect to the broadband anymore.
<kashual> u will seen that 1 package are shown as miss install
<kashual> and becomes remove
<kashual> :=)
<ForgeAus> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ForgeAus> good point
<kashual> pls add this note by troubleshoot package rageircd
<ForgeAus> thats my current problem... a dud "latest version"
<kashual> :)
<will> cpk1: this is what I get at the end of trying to apt-get -u dist-upgrade...
<will> 616 upgraded, 52 newly installed, 1 to remove and 36 not upgraded.  need to get 470MB of archives. after unpacking 133MB of additional disk space will be used.  E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<linopil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> will: how big is your / partition?
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<linopil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3432/ is that ok  to play sound ? now reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<linopil> did not know ubuntu had yum repos
<tamacracker> Forge, what does it mean when a hard drive doesn't spin but gets really hot?
<ForgeAus> tama I'm ont sure it just doesn't sound good!
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> ok
<ForgeAus> linopil I don't know if it does
<ForgeAus> I'd be suprised if there was
<ForgeAus> rpms are for other thing...
<ForgeAus> brb
<will> cpk1: sorry.  got a little lost.  the root is on a 10g partition
<cpk1> that should be more than enough...
<wahyu> hai guys
<cpk1> i am assuming /home has plenty of space
<will> cpk1: well it should have atleast 7g of free space after we deleted my videos folder
<will> cpk1: it's telling me not to forget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary
<cpk1> will: what is apt-get is?
<will> ?
<ForgeAus> what is apt-get... advanced package manager - get (as in get a file/package)
<ForgeAus> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
* ForgeAus wonders if anyone has a synaptic adept! lol
<cpk1> will: what is telling you you might need to update your fstab? (you shouldnt have i would think though)
<will> cpk1: do you think I should just burn some edgy CDs and do a clean install?  Have we exhausted all possibilities of upgrading?
<wahyu> i have a question
<waylandbill> simply put, apt-get is the backend for synaptic and adept.
<wahyu> how to change the user image using system setting???
<cpk1> will: ooohhh this is from an upgrade? did you botch the upgrade at some point (i ruined my upgrade when i did because I wasnt paying attention)
<Jucato> wahyu: what/which user image?
<KennethP> For reasons unknown to me my Kubuntu seems to half my Labtops CPU freq. Anyone knows where I will be able to control this myself? Been looking in System Settings without any luck so far.
<will> cpk1: yeah, sorry. I should have filled you in on that.  I was working with someone else before.
<wahyu> when i change it, it says the administrator not allowed to change it ... weird it is fresh install
<eeos> how do I prepare a list of the packages installed on a specific machine?
<wahyu> jucato: sistem setting =>> personal about me
<Jucato> oh...
<wahyu> i can not change the image
<linopil> pls help with sound  ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3434/
<cpk1> well i suppose that could explain why tools like df and mount are broken, just for fun pastebin the output of your /etc/fstab will
<Jucato> wahyu: what does it say if you try to click on the box for the image?
<will> cpk1: I changed all of the "dapper"s to "edgy"s in my source list using Adept.  It quit at some point.  I din't think it even finished the dl. I decided to hold off on the upgrade for a while, but then discovered I couldn't access SU in the gui
<will> cpk1: I restarted, and found I couldn't login to the gui at all.  So I'm working in recovery mode now.
<will> cpk1: how do I do that?
<will> cpk1: the output, not the pastebin.
<cpk1> will: "cat /etc/fstab"
<dwidmann> KennethP: it's a power management feature
<dwidmann> KennethP: it bumps it up when you're under heavier loads.
<Vitor> Hi, I'm novice on linux and I want to use kubuntu, but the problem is I can't to run it on my HP Pavilion DV6129 Laptop.
<dwidmann> Vitor, what are the specs on that system?
<will> cpk1: I don't know how to pastebin from the command prompt (I'm talking to you on a different computer by the way).  however I do see something scary.
<dwidmann> will, you might be able to do it if you install a program like elinks
<KennethP> dwidmann: tnx. Is there anyway I can control this myself?
<cpk1> if its small (one or two lines) go ahead and type it out i guess
<dwidmann> KennethP, you might be able to disable it, but that wouldn't be a good thing for a laptop, the battery would drain faster.
<will> cpk1:   /dev/hda1    /    ext3    defaults, errors=remount-ro
<Vitor> dwidmann here is specs www.gerakaina.lt/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=367856&osCsid=40a207c727109f2b85c802896b8c7637
<cpk1> will: there isnt like a 0 1 after that?
<crazy_bus> Has anyone had success with installing Ktoon?
<will> cpk1: "defaults, errors=remount-ro" is under options.  there is a 0 and then a 1 after that (for dump and then pass)
<eeos> linopil yu do not appear to have the proper modules for your card
<KennethP> dwidmann: Ok, I can see that. Being eager to learn, Is there a GUI to the Power Management?
<cpk1> will: ok thats all normal
<will> k
<dwidmann> Vitor, I see it's a laptop, try using a kernel option like "acpi=off" when booting, some laptops have trouble without that.
<linopil> eeos right http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3435/ now still silent
<dwidmann> KennethP: I think so, it should be in system settings
<linopil> eeos where is modules.conf?
<linopil> no modules.conf in my system is that normal?
<Vitor> ok, I'll try
<will> cpk1: could that depency (xutils-dev) be absent because I'm in recover mode?
<cpk1> will: arent you just in tty1?
<will> ?
<eeos> linpil please run alsamixed and set all volumes at 80%.
<KennethP> dwidmann: Tnx. I'll clean up my glasses once more and go look for it...:)
<wahyu> jucato: it says that the administrator not allowed me to change the image
<wahyu> the strange thing is that i am the only user here
<cpk1> will: when everything is working nicely and you start in a gui you are in tty7, everything below tty7 is a text console, i was assuming thats what you are doing right now
<Jucato> wahyu: I'm having that problem as well...
<wahyu> hahahah
<will> cpk1: I'm in recovery mode at that moment
<dwidmann> Jucato, wahyu, I believe I know the fix for that
<wahyu> i installed the system
<wahyu> then i want to change the user image
<Jucato> dwidmann: do tell :)
<wahyu> dwidman: please tel us
<Jucato> ha wait
<dwidmann> go to systemsettings or kcontrol, login manager (under system administration in kcontrol)
<Jucato> lol  yeah
<wahyu> i did that
<dwidmann> users tab
<dwidmann> user image source
<Jucato> set User Image source to "user"
<Jucato> right?
<ForgeAus> hey jucato :)
<dwidmann> indeed.
<ForgeAus> guess what?
<Jucato> hi dwidmann
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> hi ForgeAus
<Jucato> what?
<will> cpk1: should I get out of recovery mode?
<dwidmann> hi Jucato :P
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu broke again!
<dwidmann> :O
<Jucato> wahyu: you have to restart System Settings after that (at least I had to)
<cpk1> will: so you are just running of the live cd?
* dwidmann rephrases for ForgeAus: "I broke Kubuntu again"
<ForgeAus> lol dwid, probably...
<ForgeAus> although I think it was a dual effort this time lol :)
<wahyu> okk ill try
* Jucato goes away for now... play nice guys
<will> cpk1: I restarted and hit 'esc' and booted to the kernal in (recovery mode)
<dwidmann> play nice, now however would I do that?
<cpk1> oh then i dont think there is an issue
<ForgeAus> how do you use recovery mode?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you boot into it
<ForgeAus> I can't even get networking in it
<ForgeAus> Jucato I did that
<Jucato> you are then booted into a command line as root
<Jucato> no X
<Jucato> anyway, really going now
<cpk1> I will admit though that you might want to consider installing edgy from scratch since you said your /home is already on a different partition you shouldnt lose any of that data
<wahyu> dwidmann: in my another kubuntu box, i dont have to change it to user the default is admin
<cpk1> you will have to reinstall anything you had installed with apt-get though
<wahyu> dwidman: i can change the user image
<wahyu> dwidman: but not in  this computer
<linopil> no modules.conf in my system is that normal?
<dwidmann> wahyu: Interesting
<vbgunz> anyone know why the icons on the desktop reorganize themselves after every reboot? is this normal?
<Vitor> Thanks dwidmann, "acpi=off" helps
<will> cpk1: yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  oh well, not the end of the world.
<dwidmann> Vitor: Ahh, that's good :)
<will> cpk1:  thanks for all of your help
<linopil> I am at this page for troubleshooting onboard sound ttp://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel on ICH7 intel
<wahyu> vbgunz: normal
<linopil> is that the right way ?
<wahyu> vbgunz: if u dont want to reorganize them self. lock them!!!!!!!!!1
<eeos> linopil use ubuntu wiki there are instructions for HDA module. search for HDA.
<vbgunz> wahyu: I think this even happens if I have them locked
<wahyu> what kde version u have there?
<dwidmann> vbgunz, disable any sort of autoarranging features
<vbgunz> 3.5.5, I think, Kubuntu 6.10
<dwidmann> Which I forget if any exist.
<dwidmann> I disable icons on the desktop altogether ... seeing as the mounted cdrom drives want to have icons show up on there even if I have that feature disabled.
<linopil> eeos ok ty
<vbgunz> dwidmann: I had it on directories first I think, but before that I remember having it on nothing I believe. I tried that thinking if it reorganizes itself, I rather directories go first *but* icons from all over get rearranged no matter directories or not :(
<linopil> have exact link ? wiki.ubuntu.org? eeos ?
<eeos> linopil wait
<linopil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto eeos ?
<eeos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto linopil
<eeos> linopil :)
<dwidmann> be right back, going to log out and in again to test something
<dwidmann> :O aboutg time I figured out how to get that to stop showing up on there ...
<linopil> wow eeos tis hell of a task HDAintel not so a plug'n'play
<eeos> linopil no, not at all
<eeos> :P
<linopil> eeos:  is this a compile kernel routine in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto ?
<eeos> linopil no you only compile alsa as an external module
<linopil> did that stage eeos http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3436/  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<eeos> linopil what do you want to know about this stage?
<linopil> eeos: maybe I have latest alsa anyway >?
<eeos> linopil no the last is 1.0.13
<linopil> eeos: maybe some of it unneeded in my case
<linopil> eeos: how do I check if mine is 1.0.13 ?
<eeos> cat proc/asound/version
<sploit> Hi, does anyone over here knows wheter the jmicron chipset issue is solved in the Feisty Herd 2 Branch ?
<eeos> cat /proc/asound/version
<eeos> sorry
<sploit> anybody?
<linopil> ok
<linopil> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC). eeos
<eeos> linopil there you are.
<linopil> is ALSADriver Version 1.0.12rc1  ok for HDA intel ?
<linopil> eeos ?
<linopil> god knows
<eeos> linopil get a look at the changelog.
<eeos> it depends on what version of hda you have.
<eeos> linopil what is your card?
<linopil> onboard coreduo ICH7
<eeos> linopil chipset
<linopil> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<linopil> 945gcl 801
<linopil> should I upgrade alsa or not ?
<eeos> linopil now you can go on alsa-project.org and check if thy have fixed bugs in changelog
<eeos> linopil there you can also check if your card is supported, there is a database
<linopil> in http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/ I see even 1.0.14
<linopil> eeos:  I am looking here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<tamacracker> the gaim channel has a really big a-hole in there.
<eeos> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix search here for your chipset
<sploit> whats the kernel version in kubunut 7.04? can't find it n google
<sploit> ?
<sploit> kubuntu*
<eeos> sploit maybe in distrowatch?
<sploit> thanx
<goodthing> spoilt: http://packages.ubuntu.com might know
<sploit> good idea :)
<incorrect> is there anyway to stop firefox looking so ugly?
<snpz_> hi everybody - i have a question about Epson ink printer maintenence support in Kubuntu? The printer i printing very well, but how can i get info about ink level, how to clean heads and so on? Installed escputil, but those functions are in terminal
<snpz_> incorrect, true type fonts?
<incorrect> well its all gtk based
<incorrect> sorry i just did install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<incorrect> if that helps
<ForgeAus> you can theme firefox
<ForgeAus> or you can use konqueror.... your choice
<goodthing> yup, https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/themes/
<snpz_> about that Epson ink printer maintenance - nobody?
<ForgeAus> I think theres a crystal theme for it somewhere
<eeos> snpz_ try mtink
<ForgeAus> still not ideal mostly looks gtkish
<ForgeAus> but if your kde uses its own theme for gtk windows you shouldn't have too much trouble
<snpz_> eeos, is it gui?
<eeos> snpz_ yeppy yeo
<eeos> snpz_ works well on our printers
<snpz_> and does other maintanance thing also?
<sploit> looks like they're useing 2.6.20
<sploit> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (2.6.20.1-6)
<ForgeAus> (set gtk preferences in system settings) under appearance
<eeos> snpz_ yes
<linopil> sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes eeos
<snpz_> eeos, thnx
<snpz_> will try
<linopil> what is the name of my card  eeos ?
<incorrect> i am not a big fan of konq
<eeos> linopil I would not put the --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eeos> linopil I do not know, it deends on the chipset, please ./cofigure --help, you will get the list of cards with the name they have in alsa
<linopil> I saw that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting . why not kernel ?
<linopil> OK eeos doing ./configure --help
<eeos> linopil good
<sploit> pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-5-386_2.6.20-5.7_i386.deb
<eeos> linopil is it snd-hda-intel?
<linopil> Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
<linopil> utils/link-modules /home/user/installers/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2
<eeos> linopil why are you installing 1.0.14rc2 and not 1.0.13?
<linopil> yep found thanks to you ./configure --help  eeos
<linopil> eeos very wrong eeos?
<linopil> 1.0.14rc2 eeos?
<eeos> linopil no, but it is less stable, it depends how good you are at fixing problems.
<linopil> I am patient for a start eeos
<linopil> ;-)
<linopil> eeos do I need  restart after sudo make install ?
<eeos> linopil you have to install all packages first. Better to restart, yes.
<linopil> eeos what does alsamixer give me  .BTW already shows HDA intel on alsa mixer . tabs and space and enter adn arows work there ?
<linopil> all packages ?
<eeos> yes, you can use the arrows. yes ll pacakes recommended in the howto.
<pedro> Hi everyone ;)
<linopil> eeos
<linopil> cat /proc/asound/modules
<linopil>  0 snd_hda_intel
<linopil> how far from finished is it now eeos ?
<eeos> linopil have you installed all packaes in the howto?
<pedro> I am having some problems upgrading beryl
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=432818059
<pedro> The text is in spanish but I think it is easy to understand
<pedro> any sugest?
<linopil> eeos link to howto is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto this ?
<linopil> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<linopil>     *
<linopil>       Add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" (change "3stack" to the model you need)
<linopil> sorry big paste pals
<linopil> eeos this step last one alsa-base not yet done
<linopil> restarting bbl soon
<eeos> linopil be careful with it, do you know what is your card?
<linopil> eeos:
<linopil> bk here
<linopil> XVampireX: HI
<linopil> Sergei ?
<blindside_> big sex
<linopil> howto restart alsa without restartin computer
<linopil> how do I restart alsa after changing options /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<flaccid> i'd like to know that too
<flaccid> also isn't a service is it ?
<flaccid> alsa i mean
<linopil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigmaTel This page does not exist yet
<flaccid> indeed
<linopil> how do I restart alsa after changing options /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base apokryphos
<flaccid> hmm same with this one
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/flaccidHasBigBalls
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid> oops wrong one
<apokryphos> linopil: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart? (or something similar)
<flaccid> if someon has the answer, they will respond
<linopil> tyvm apokryphos
<linopil> sudo ./alsasound restart
<linopil> Shutting down sound driver: !!!alsactl not found!!! done
<linopil> whereis what is alsactl
<flaccid> there is this /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<flaccid> heh i don't even have that
<flaccid> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> heh since when is ubuntu dependant on arts ffs
<flaccid> you don't even need the kde sound system especially if you are running alsa
<flaccid> omg. so put off ubuntu :(
<akrus> wow amaroK <3
* akrus is listening to Sex On The Beach (Depths Of My Thoughts Sunset Dub) by 8 Wonders on Anjunabeats Worldwide 1 (Disc 02) [Amarok] 
<akrus> reading CUE files automatically
<linopil> eeos: ?
<linopil> still no joy with sound
<eeos> linopil was away
<eeos> linopil did you set volume to 80% with alsamixer?
<linopil> eeos why 80%
<eeos> linopil not too loud :)
<linopil> formerly kmix showed with no red x now red x
<eeos> linopil no kmix
<eeos> linopil use alsamixer
<linopil> eeos Iam a little exhausted and under delivery pressure
<linopil> trying alsamixer
<eeos> linopil "delivery pressure"?
<linopil> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<linopil> yep this PC eeos is for a customer
* goodthing wonders why wireless is so hard to configure
<eeos> linopil ???? are you on broadband? give me the ip address, user, password
<linopil> maybe borked with alsa-base
<linopil> wanna play with remote desktop ? eeos ? be my guest
<linopil> go pm PLS
<Mightily-Oats> hey all, been here whining about a hdd ticking recently.. found a way to fix it and i was jusut wondering if this solution had any un-desirable effects?
<flaccid> is the solution hard or soft and what is it
<Mightily-Oats> i used hdparm to set Advanced Power Management level to disabled
<Mightily-Oats> and also to set standby to off
<flaccid> thats a good thing
<flaccid> not bad
<pedro> hey guys!
<flaccid> sounds like your drive may of had troubles with apm so disabling fixed it
<pedro> I am having problems with beryl and python
<flaccid> power management whether apm or acpi is not a dependency of a hard disk
<pedro> I use Kubuntu edgy and I have installed beryl via aptitude
<Jucato> !beryl | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<pedro> now I have broken packages, having problems with python2.5-minimal
<pedro> But I don't use xgl, I have install nvidia beta drivers
<Jucato> pedro: #ubuntu-xgl is the channel for all xgl, aiglx, compiz, and beryl inflicted problems
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. cool..my origional hdd had the same issues.. and when u hear a hdd ticking for no reason.. alarm bells rang.. got a second hdd and wacked it in.. different brand and still had the same problem... looking around i played with the laptop-mode config and found that running laptop-mode stopped the ticking.. and.. more specifically.. hdparm in the laptop-mode stopped it
<Jucato> err... beryl "related" problems...
<Mightily-Oats> so i figured id oost in here just incase anyone else is struggling with the prob.. or u guys hear of someone else having a ticking hdd issue
<Mightily-Oats> *post
<john-nrc> hi
<ocb58> how do i create another user with the same rights as the current one in 5.10?
<john-nrc> \list
<Jucato> anyone familiar with GPG around? If I reformat/reinstall or removed my ~/.gnupg directory, do I lose my key?
<carsten_> hi - first time ubuntu user w/ some linux experience. q: i got this Kubuntu cd from a friend. How do i know which release i'm using?
<Jucato> carsten_: once inside, launch Konsole and type "lsb_release -a"
<carsten_> Jucato: codename: edgy. Thanks!
<flaccid> huh jucy
<flaccid> if the files gone, its gone?
<Jucato> flaccid: what do you mean? about my question? it's a "what if" question... I still have the files (luckily)
<flaccid> oh ok
<flaccid> um why does gpg not like the restored .gnupg ?
<Jucato> flaccid: huh? no. it's still there. I'm just wondering... trying to learn all these GPG stuff...
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> um
<Jucato> it's still alien technology as far as I'm concerned :)
<Jucato> sorry for bothering you :)
<flaccid> i aint used gpg on linux, but its in your home folder so it should just use it yeah?
<Jucato> yep, it's in ~/.gnupg
<flaccid> gpg has been used for a very long time now. very not alien.
<flaccid> give it a try?
<Jucato> "as far as I'm concerned" :)
<Jucato> yes I've tried it. I needed to make one to sign the CoC
<flaccid> and it worked?
<Jucato> uhuh. I just followed the guide from !gpg to the letter
<flaccid> ok so there is no problem?
<Jucato> no real problem...
<Jucato> basically, I'm a moronic guy who just followed a step by step tutorial without knowing/understanding what it's all about... which I don't like... :P
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> i guess thats linux for ya as you know
<flaccid> um gpg is awesome
<flaccid> but its the practical side of encrypting and decrytping that a pain
<flaccid> i've seen some programs on windows do well at it. but never something on linux to manage it when its used with something like email
<Jucato> so I've heard... which is why I'm curious about it... you wouldn't happen to know of a beginner's guide about it?
<flaccid> um
<waylandbill> I use gpg to sign email... almost noone else i know uses it tho.
* Jucato Googles again
<flaccid> well its really basic the infrastructure. i havnt used it for a long time. i guess maybe tls has been used in favour, but that is still not something easily available
<flaccid> i guess google is your best chance at trying to make it easy and not a pain in the asss
* dwidmann sets out to get flash9 working in a 64-bit konqueror
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<linopil> when was eeos ?
<dwidmann> Jucato, but that's not Konqueror :P
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Is somebody here using tighvnc? I have a keycode offset and I need a little help.
<Jucato> oh yeah lol
<dwidmann> I have to rebuild kdebase with a patch by the looks of things
<linopil> Jucato:  ever come across firefox exiting in some pages like gmail and others
<linopil> flsh problem in firefox or java?
<Jucato> linopil: sorry, I so very rarely use Firefox
<linopil> what do you use Jucato
<Jucato> konqueror
<flaccid> fish gives me the shits in krusader sometimes
<linopil> OK but nice features in gmail and yahoomail wok only in firefox or IE
* waylandbill thought Jucato was going to say lynx. ;-P
<Jucato> waylandbill: heh KDE through and through :)
<flaccid> thats not kubuntu's fault, linopil
<flaccid> its gmail and yahoo..
<linopil> Jucato: firefox needs to be tuned
<Jucato> linopil: most of Gmail works in Konqueror if you set the Browser Identifcation to Firefox 1.5.0.4 or Safari
<linopil> Jucato: will try that
<flaccid> how does firefox need to be tuned?
<Jucato> and I don'l like Yahoo's fancy new AJAX e-mail anyway...
<Jucato> it's nice and all... but ads..
<flaccid> roundcube is the best ajax webmail
<dwidmann> adblock?
<waylandbill> Jucato: even yahoo groups is overrun with ads now.
<Jucato> waylandbill: what are those? hehehe
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> I have abandoned yahoo years ago... not because of the ads though
<Jucato> the ads are not really *that* annoying... just a bit...
* dwidmann uses a pop3 account + kmail/kontact
<flaccid> i prefer opera/imap
<Jucato> kmail solves those :)
<Jucato> I only have to go to Gmail directly to mark mails as read or delete junk
<waylandbill> there's some mailing lists I'm on that the admins decided to use yahoo groups.
<dwidmann> I wish my host would use IMAP instead, but it doesn't, so I settle for pop3
<flaccid> pop sux :)
* Jucato has no other choice
<dwidmann> better pop3 than webmail
<flaccid> well for gmail. i have no choice either.
* Jucato has no idea about imap... and all those...
<ocb58> how can i disable the kde login?
* Jucato is a complete noob when it comes to anything that has to do with networking/internet... that includes emails and encryption...
<flaccid> well pop sux coz if leaves you to backup and no webmail as messages aint stored on server and when you try to it always fucks up
<flaccid> ocb58: i wish i knew an easy way
<dwidmann> Jucato, pop3 is your basic email with an email client, your client downloads the emails and stores them on your computer, and unless you specify otherwise also deletes them from the server. I believe IMAP keeps all on the server and you fetch from the server as neccessary, or something along those lines. Can't remember
<Jucato> heh thanks for the crash course
<flaccid> well thats pretty much it
<linopil> where do I find libdvdcss
<flaccid> leave it to your hosting to back up email. better than relying on your desktop with an arbitary network connection..
<flaccid> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pedro> I am trying to solve six hours ago a problem with dependencies, any help?
<flaccid> pedro: install the deps
<pedro> I have installed everything, but the system doesn't want to configure python2.5-minimal
<flaccid> pastebin error ?
<pedro> and so python2.5 and other packages are not configurated
<pedro> ok, now I paste it
<linopil> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/871206
<pedro> Here it is
<pedro> I wait someone can help me
<flaccid> i can only understand english sorry
<flaccid> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<pedro> sorry
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> there is some stuff i can read but its not helping
<dwidmann> oh yay, another 35mb of build deps to download :\
<flaccid> the stuff at the top traceback could be crucial
<dwidmann> and here I thought I had installed those months ago
<nalioth> Jucato: you here?
<Jucato> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> not in #kubuntu-offtopic :(
<dwidmann> flaccid: google translator?
<flaccid> hmm pedro i think you need a spanish dude
<flaccid> or point me to english version before i fall asleep as a drunk :)
<pedro> dude?
<pedro> what does it mean?
<flaccid> sorry
<flaccid> a spanish person
<dwidmann> guy
<pedro> ah
<flaccid> which would be you?
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I still don't know some english terms
<pedro> ;)
<flaccid> um
<pedro> in Kubuntu-es I cannot get help
<linopil> funny ammoying thing in kubuntu how do I make session be forgotten (unsaved)
<flaccid> ValueError: error parsing Python-Version attribute
<flaccid> that aint good
<flaccid> um
<pedro> and I thought my english will be suficient to get help here
<linopil> so it wont start same things on next session kubuntu edgy
<flaccid> linopil: thats in settings somewhere . hard to remember sorry
<linopil>  s/ammoying/annoying
<flaccid> yeah i disabled it too linopil
<dwidmann> linopil, easy way would be to close things you don't want and resave your session
<tajski> dsafasdf
<dwidmann> pedro: it is, but your konsole's spanish isn't
<linopil> so ho do you resave dwidmann
<dwidmann> linopil: k-menu -> save session
<flaccid> linopil: goto kcontro -> session manager. there is the settings to change.
<pedro> jeje
<flaccid> sorry chico i think no luck non-comprendo
<flaccid> i think i need whole thing english
* Jucato thought chicco was Itallian
<pedro> I can tell you that the message most important in pastebin is that there is problems procesing python2.5-minimal
<Jucato> Italian*
<flaccid> it would take like an hour to ask you to translate little parts of it
<dwidmann> pedro, I'm going to take a look at it in google translator
<pedro> ok
<pedro> thanks
<flaccid> chico is man in spanish ?
<flaccid> hang on a sec. u speak spanish, jucy ?
<flaccid> arnt you spanish fillo or are you fillo
<flaccid> or have i got the wrong chico here heheh
* dwidmann crosses his fingers and hopes that kdebase builds with the patch without trouble
<dwidmann> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2F871206&langpair=es%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<dwidmann> looks like python2.5 isn't installed correctly, what do you get when you try to do this pedro: "sudo aptitude install python2.5"
<flaccid> heh im' still waiting for google to translate
<dwidmann> Keep in mind, this may require you to be using edgy and not dapper, I'm not sure if the beryl repos include python2.5 or not
<pedro> when I try to do that it says to me it cannot do it because of problem configuring python2.5-minimal
<dwidmann> Hmm, about 25mb, I figure building this oughta take about 20-30 minutes :\
<pedro> maybe it can be because of broken dependencies of python2.5-minimal
<pedro> but how can I know it?
<dwidmann> Hmm, pedro, try running "sudo aptitude install python2.5-minimal", maybe it will give a different error message
<flaccid> heh i get server error on trying to load the translated page
<pedro> I have tried it
<pedro> I get the same error message
<jkjk> Oh man i locked myself out :( The only user on this system is me (root is not activted) and i did "sudo usermod -G vboxusers me" not knowing that i had to add ALL groups.. no i can't sudo anymore to change that! What do i do ?
<dwidmann> pedro: try "sudo aptitude remove python2.5 python2.5-minimal && sudo aptitude install python2.5"
<algm> hi ppl
<flaccid> jkjk: pastebin error
<Tm_T> jkjk: :o
<dwidmann> jkjk: reboot in recovery mode
<dwidmann> then add yourself to the admin group
<pedro> ok, let's do it
<dwidmann> jkjk: "sudo adduser username admin"
<flaccid> if you are not in the admin group boot into single user mode and add yourself
<jkjk> ok thanks guys i'll try that now...
<carsten_> trying to install bind -- "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<carsten_> but where do i find out where the error occurred?
<flaccid> probably google
<Jucato> carsten_: that's from Adept?
<carsten_> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> carsten_: try installing using apt-get instead
<Jucato> gives you more useful error messages
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> so adept shows generic message not actual?
<Jucato> flaccid: yep
<Jucato> which reminds me...
<flaccid> man that sux if it don't bring up console. coz linux aint ready for gui only package management
<Jucato> actually, it doesn't really absolutely *need* to show you the error messages
<ScarFreewill> can some one tell me how to use or show me a how-to page for mysql-admin?
<flaccid> i dont see why not its only going to be of help and save time
<Jucato> if your request action will break some dependencies, it will show in the Preview Changes and in the status bar
<Jucato> the *real* problem is the workflow of Adept
<flaccid> the real problem is algorithms to handle transparency package management :)
<frojnd> I am trying to install configure samba for XP user, so 1. I make new UNIX user, 2. install samba, 3. tryed to make samba user but I don't understand something:
<Jucato> flaccid: if you have great ideas about that, #kubuntu-devel is the place to go :)
<carsten_> haha, i'm being stupid. /etc/resolv.conf was already set to 127.0.0.1, but bind wasn't installed yet. no wonder adept couldn't grab the package
<flaccid> Jucato: i have great ideas, just don't feel like wasting my time expressing them. been there done that :)
<linopil> frojnd: google: "quick and dirty" samba
<frojnd> sudo smbpasswd -a system_username, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers ->insert the following line into the new file: system_username = "network username"
<Jucato> flaccid: by great ideas, I mean ideas on how to "technically" implement those ideas, not just rants/whines :)
<frojnd> I added in editor: username = "network username"
<frojnd> is this correct?
<flaccid> !samba > frojnd
<frojnd> don't samba to me
<frojnd> this is by tutorial also!
<frojnd> I am asking for sytaxes...
<flaccid> Jucato: both ways i have wasted my breathe in the past. not doing it again. politics are shite
<frojnd> what is meant here system:username
<frojnd> *system_username
<flaccid> um go learn samba?
<flaccid> there is shitloads of docs on the site
<dwidmann> I find the easiest way to configure samba is with kcmsambaconf (part of the kdenetwork-filesharing package if I remember right)
<flaccid> easiest way to manage samba is learning it + swat
<frojnd> flaccid
<linopil> flaccid: offer him real help or ignore him pl s do not annoy him
<frojnd> I am learning it!
<frojnd> for FFS
<ScarFreewill> is there a nother gui app that i can use to long in to a mysql db execpt mysql-admin?
<frojnd> I just don't get what is syntax and what is my username
<flaccid> give me a real error and i'll tell you the solution...
<dwidmann> scarfreewill, I recall there being php based mysql admin interfaces, can't recall what it would be called though.
<flaccid> oh ok its smb://user:password@domain.foo.bar
<frojnd> flaccid: maybe u'll understand what I am asking: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users
<frojnd> please check 3 lines..
<dwidmann> phpmyadmin - set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW
<ScarFreewill> dwidmann: i'll google for that thx...
<flaccid> and what is the problem frojnd
<frojnd> flaccid it's not an error, I just don't know what is "mynewusername" for samba...
<dwidmann> It would require php to be installed though ScarFreewill, but it's an option if you don't mind the added overhead
<flaccid> smbusers is a username map. system user to samba user.
<linopil> frojnd: this  http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251 was very helpful to me. real time saver
<ScarFreewill> dwidmann: i've got php, so thx will try that,,
<dwidmann> phpmyadmin is what my host uses, works well enough anyway
<frojnd> system_username = "network username" system_username=username? for  "network username" I leave blank?
<linopil> cp bkp your smb.conf and make it anew with http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> samba.org <-- have you even looked?
<flaccid> sorry to be rude
<linopil> samba configuring may be  very tiring job
<frojnd> oh gosh :)
<flaccid> flaccid = flaccid <---- if my shell username and samba username are the same
<linopil> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251 again dont pls send frojnd to read tons flaccid
<frojnd> flaccid:! THX !!!!!!!!! :)
<flaccid> why not
<frojnd> all those words just for these...
<flaccid> don't people want to learn things these days ??
<frojnd> I was asking for that.
<frojnd> flaccid: I need samba just for sharing on LAN
<flaccid> if you are editing files manually obviously you are avoiding the GUI which in this case woudl be kcontrol -> samba...
<flaccid> use the gui then
<frojnd> how
<linopil> question solution is important then plp who like will study
<flaccid> with a mouse and keyboard usually :)
<frojnd> everytime I wanna use gui something goes wrong..
<dwidmann> kcontrol -> internet ->samba :)
<frojnd> flaccid :) my mouse is evil
<flaccid> reading is not study sometimes. a lot of time its required to solve the problem.
<eeos> re
<flaccid> and samba.org kills http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251
<linopil> step by step instructions can save newcomers
<dwidmann> I can have samba configured and running for my tiny network in 60 seconds flat (per computer, of course)
<linopil> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251 yes. good one
<flaccid> pretty shit if you ask me
<linopil> tyvm politeness always
<frojnd> flaccid: not shit, but limited actions!
<frojnd> don't be that rude
<flaccid> i'm not being rude so please stop saying so
<pedro> hey guys!
<pedro> I could solve it!!
<linopil> limited actions may be a good thing when in a hurry
<frojnd> exactly!
<pedro> I did what you recomended me
<dwidmann> pedro, that's awesome :)
<eeos> hi linopil
<pedro> uninstall and install again python2.5
<linopil> hi
<pedro> now everything is all right
<linopil> go PM pls
<flaccid> don't expect much if you expect things to happen in a hurry in linux...
<pedro> thanks very much
<jkjk> Thanks! It worked perfectly! :)
<dwidmann> jkjk: good :)
<ForgeAus> I still need help getting my Kubuntu working
<ForgeAus> no dice sofar
<ForgeAus> can I mount the live CD in recovery console? if so can I install packages from there?
<ForgeAus> read only filesystem and no network doesn't help any
<frojnd> how can I acces sharing folders with konqueror:
<frojnd> smb// ?
<ForgeAus> needs a colon
<frojnd> I mean what do I have to write in command line in konqueror?
<ForgeAus> smb:// if you want samba shares
<powerfox> Hi! I have a little question about localization. Does Kubuntu use kde-i18n? I find some differences between my KDE (Kubuntu) translation and kde-i18n packages.
<frojnd> it says: Malformed url: smb//
<flaccid> frojnd: yesh
<flaccid> smb:/
<flaccid> or smb://server/share
<flaccid> etc. i think iirc
<ForgeAus> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<daftvader> can anyone help me get usplash working?
<dwidmann> well, I'll be back in a few, I hope this patch worked ...
<powerfox> Also I hafe found 2 different localization packages: kde-i18n and languge-pack-kde-??-base.
<djwilcox> any one got any tips for a mac user trying to so a dual boot
<djwilcox> have partitioned my hard drive about 15 time times trying to install kubuntu and mac osx side by side
<flaccid> whats the problem and what arch is it
<dwidmann> woo hoo!!!!!!! it worked!
<djwilcox> trying to install kubuntu 610 dual boot with mac osx
<dwidmann> adobe flash 9 running in 64-bit konqueror :)
<djwilcox> when i partition hard drive i leave one partition for kubuntu formatted as hfs+
<djwilcox> should i set the format to unix
<flaccid> sweet
<kbusrnstw> Hi ppls
<kbusrnstw> how can i access to shared foldders from Kubuntu >WIndows and from Windows to Kubuntu??
<dwidmann> hi kbusrnstw
<dwidmann> kbusrnstw: go to the system menu, click on remote places
<dwidmann> then click on samba shares
<flaccid> !samba > kbusrnstw
<ForgeAus> hmmm flaccid, can you help me?
<ForgeAus> I need to know more about how to use recovery console
<flaccid> windows?
<ScarFreewill> dwidmann: i got into mysql thx
<ForgeAus> it doesn't connect to the net nor does my kubuntu (qute) boot
<ForgeAus> no well recovery mode or whatever kubuntu calls it
<flaccid> ah ok
<ForgeAus> (second option on the grub menu)
<dwidmann> ScarFreewill: You're welcome
<ForgeAus> I tried running aptitude install ubuntu-minimal
<flaccid> like what does /etc/init.d/networking start do ?
<ForgeAus> but the nothing resolved
<ForgeAus> etc/init.d networking start?...
<ForgeAus> whats that?
<flaccid> to be honest i know not much at all with what that boot gives you
<ForgeAus> hangon
<flaccid> that starts networkign
<flaccid> maybe revoery doesn't do that tbh i don't kow
<ForgeAus> well it also opens the filesystem in read-only mode
<ForgeAus> so that doesn't help either
<flaccid> well then if it doesn't use ramdisk or something like that then its purely recovery
<flaccid> but hey i can't really say
<flaccid> any recovery mode people here?
<djwilcox> whats the new world partition for when your are dual booting with a mac
<ForgeAus> wait I might be able to do something here see if anything in there is missing from the live cd and copy it?
<flaccid> new world?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: whats the problem
<djwilcox> new something or other
<djwilcox> when i try to install says i need swap yaboot and new world something
<flaccid> hmm sorry
<flaccid> maybe google
<flaccid> maybe they mean ufs not sure
<djwilcox> yer have had to partirion hard drive 15 times so far
<djwilcox> trying to do dual boot mac osx and kubuntu
<djwilcox> doesnt linux like hfs+ formatted hard drives
<flaccid> no thats bad
<flaccid> surely google can help
<flaccid> does ubuntu support ufs?
<djwilcox> says my partition has no free space
<djwilcox> to install kubuntu
<djwilcox> just wondering if need to format the partition as unix instead of hfs+
<flaccid> is this intel
<flaccid> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dual+boot+kubuntu+mac+os+x&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<jthomas> sorry i don't know if it can READ, but Ubuntu surely cannot use HFS as its root partition, nor probably as its home.  the HFS may work as an extra partition for storage, not sure
<flaccid> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=q7Y&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=dual+boot+ubuntu+mac+os+x&spell=1
<flaccid> lots there...
<djwilcox> right
<frojnd> full package about 40mb, foc compyling?
<frojnd> for*
<frojnd> compiling?
<frojnd> package that has tool for compile?
<frojnd> tools*
<frojnd> :)
<shinigami> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !chineseinput
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chineseinput - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<jthomas> scim for ubuntu, skim for kubuntu
<shinigami> oh ops
<shinigami> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<flaccid> ni hao ma ? hehe
<shinigami> where are the instructions to install skim?
<shinigami> !skim-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !build-essential > frojnd
<jthomas> anyone know if Metisse is going to be built for *ubuntu?
<flaccid> shinigami: install the package skim with your desired package manager
<shinigami> apt-get install skim already hmm
<shinigami> anyone knows how to edit the startup scripts in gui?
<flaccid> what startup scripts?
<flaccid> use a text editor like kate
<angasule> shinigami: gimme a minute, you have to manually edit some stuff for skim to work
<shinigami> like what is loaded when it starts up.. like those in /etc/init.d/
<angasule> flaccid: skim doesn't work unless you install it from the start, I think
<shinigami> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<flaccid> shinigami:  that depends on what you want to start and when
<shinigami> like i want to start skim when it boots (although there's a option in skim to do that) but would like to learn how to edit the scripts
<ForgeAus> ok well found some other stuff missing outta there
<ForgeAus> so fixed that
<auser> hello
<ForgeAus> might try rebooting
<ForgeAus> might work now!
<angasule> shinigami: can you get skim to work at all?
<shinigami> angasule: no.. even after running.. i think i'm removing it and installing again
<shinigami> doing now
<angasule> shinigami: no, wait
<ForgeAus> bbl
<angasule> shinigami: you have to edit some configuration files
<shinigami> angasule: ok..what files
<auser> i would like to know if i can insert username and password of my kubuntu from windows
<johny454> someone could help?
<auser> without use the pc in which kubuntu is installed
<johny454> how to install "DRI" on Kubuntu?
<auser> hi yvonne
<angasule> shinigami: http://scim.sourceforge.net/skim/doc/user/en/#using-skim  <-- you must have those environment variables set, try setting them in a console, and from that console running a GUI app, you'll see that the app will work with skim
<flaccid> probably should read the documentation of skim
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<angasule> flaccid: it kind of blows ;)
<auser> ????
<angasule> flaccid: skim should work after it's installed with apt-get, currently the install is completely unfriendly, it gives no error, it just fails to work
<johny454> I've got a problem, can someone help?
<flaccid> hehe angasule sounds typical of ubuntu packages :)
<Lynoure> johny454: only if you tell what your problem is.
<johny454> I don't know how to install "DRI" on Kubuntu. I don't have direct rendering
<shinigami> angasule: the skim runs..but ctrl space doesn't work..does that mean i didn't configure properly ?
<flaccid> dri nees to be in xorg.conf
<johny454> you mean that i have to find the line in xorg.conf?
<angasule> shinigami: you have to 'export' the environment variables that are mentioned in that page
<shinigami> did..created a .xsession file with executable rights
<shinigami> i mean
<shinigami> .xinitrc
<johny454> shinigami: are yoy talking to me?
<flaccid> johny454: you need         Load  "dri" in  Section "Module"
<shinigami> johny454: no sorry
<shinigami> hmm i can recall installing scim in office isn't that tedious..hehee..what did i do wrong..hmm
<angasule> shinigami: edit /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<angasule> shinigami: and then add these lines:
<angasule> XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"
<angasule> LC_CTYPE="en_UK.UTF-8"
<angasule> GTK_IM_MODULE="scim"
<angasule> QT_IM_MODULE="scim"
<shinigami> no default file.. only scim and stuffs.. so i create default?
<angasule> shinigami: dunno, give it a try, I guess, I had the file, I don't know why you don't
<johny454> Does DRI come with Kubuntu?, so i i don't have to install it ...
<shinigami> ok thanks alot hehe still can't but i try to troubleshoot
<angasule> shinigami: you will probably have to log out and back again for it to work
<flaccid> johny454:  pretty sure it does with xorg yes, but it needs to be enabled in xorg.conf make sure there is not a disabled directive for dri
<shinigami> yes i'll do it now hehe
<shinigami> brb
<BluesKaj> johny454, try this , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<linopil> guys /etc/modules.conf not always present. in fact not needed by default right ?
<angasule> linopil: you mean /etc/modules ?
<johny454> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<johny454> by terminal, how do i know which driver is loaded?
<flaccid> there might be a command but i can't remember hey
<flaccid> check xorg log
<flaccid> in /var/log/X*
<angasule> lsmod
<johny454> lsmod|grep?
<flaccid> angasule: i think he means xorg
<angasule> yeap
<angasule> graphics drivers have a kernel component which shows up in lsmod anyway, I believe
<php-freak> does any one know why my website looks great in internet explorer, and firefox, but when i open it in konquer it don't view right?
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> hmm is that for all *nix or just linux ?
<flaccid> i guess in relation to xorg
<flaccid> or X11
<angasule> php-freak: because konqueror is very strict about web standards, so if your website doesn't respect them, it'll look wrong
<vge> php-freak: most likely your fonts are messed up?
<php-freak> http://www.indianawebsitedesign.net
<php-freak> take a look
<php-freak> click on like about me
<flaccid> if you design in IE you are asking for non-compliance
<vge> php-freak: http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.indianawebsitedesign.net%2F <-- check thease first
<angasule> php-freak: for what it's worth, it looks ok to me in konqueror
<johny454> does someone know a nice guide about how to compile from sources?
<php-freak> angasule: what version you using
<angasule> php-freak: kubuntu edgy's default, so I guess it's the same you're using
<weedar> how can you let a user run sudo?
<php-freak> I'm using 3.5.5
<LjL> weedar: add them to the group "admin"
<php-freak> konquer, but yes the edges don't look right, hopefully they look right in netscape which granted Idon't know any one that uses konquer
<angasule> weedar: you have to add him to the admin group, I think
* dwidmann goes on to post his nspluginwrapper with konqueror howto on ubuntuforums and kubuntuforums
<weedar> thanks LjL =)
<linopil> angasule:  still no sound
<johny454> wedar: chgroup (user) (admin)
<angasule> php-freak: konqueror is very similar to safari, the Mac OS X browser
<php-freak> hmm
<LjL> angasule: well... it's safari that's "similar" to konqueror, but anyway :P
<php-freak> i better get this fixed then cause there is a lot of people using mac
<php-freak> i fixed the ending</li> tags but still looks funny
<angasule> LjL: you're a slashdotter, aren't you? :P heh
<weedar> most pages look much better once they validate, even for insignificant errors
<LjL> angasule: no, i'm just annoying
<michaelpo> i'm trying to install democracyplayer on ubuntu6.06... but got error message... "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0"
<LjL> !info libatk1.0-0 dapper
<ubotu> libatk1.0-0: The ATK accessibility toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 69 kB, installed size 188 kB
<angasule> LjL: well, you're halfway there, then, that's the main requisite for being a slashdotter, I'm sure
<LjL> it seems to be, what version would democracyplayer require?
<johny454> this is what comes after "fglrxinfo" :
<johny454> lib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<johny454> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<johny454> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<johny454> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<johny454> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<LjL> angasule: well at any rate you'll certainly appreciate the fact that Safari uses KHTML, which was and is developed primarily for Konqueror, so being on a KDE centered channel, you surely aren't too surprised that i chirp in if you somehow appear to imply that it's Konqueror the Safari clone ;P
<michaelpo> i've libatk1.0-0 installed already....
<LjL> Ubotu, tell johny454 about paste | johny454, see the private message from Ubotu
<angasule> LjL: oh, I know the difference heh :D
<johny454> sorry
<LjL> michaelpo: that democracyplayer package, it's a binary package or what?
<gabeg> hello
<michaelpo> ljl: democracyplayer_0.9.2.1-1ubuntupcf_i386.deb
<dwidmann> funny, thought Safari forked KHTML and called the fork webkit ...
<dwidmann> or rather, apple did >.>
<LjL> michaelpo: i can see that problem reported in various places on the Web. what's the package's URL?
<linopil> midi device in ubuntu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell linopil about midi | linopil, see the private message from Ubotu
<linopil> LjL:  ty
<LjL> linopil: that page mainly explains how to get *software* MIDI output, however
<LjL> hardware MIDI can be kind of a pain, depending on the card
<michaelpo> http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/ubuntu.php
<johny454> BluesKaj: I do use this driver, don't have a Direct rebdering though
<LjL> michaelpo: right, the listed atk dependency is a newer version
<soulrider> LjL: so safari is a konqueror clone? =/
<LjL> michaelpo: you can patch up the package manually, though of course there's no guarantees it will work
<michaelpo> listed?
<michaelpo> how to patch a package manually??
<LjL> soulrider: it uses the same rendering engine, just as, say, Epiphany uses the Gecko engine developed for Firefox
<LjL> michaelpo, an "apt-cache show democracyplayer" will tell you that the libatk version required as a Depends is 1.12.something
<johny454> someone could take a look on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3458/plain/
<ForgeAus> I'm ba-ack
<michaelpo> W: Unable to locate package democracyplayer
<michaelpo> E: No package found
<johny454> michaelpo: add correct repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> !info democracyplayer
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 480 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<LjL> michaelpo: make a directory (let's say "demo"), copy the .deb to it, cd to it, do "ar x *.deb", do "tar xf control.tar.gz", do "nano control", change the version of the dependency, do "tar -cf control.tar.gz control debian-binary md5sums postinst postrm prerm", then "ar c democracy-new.deb control.tar.gz data.tar.gz"
<LjL> that should be about it, with a mistake here or there
<soulrider> has anyone here trie Arch Linux ?
<LjL> of course, that could be done with proper tools as well
<soulrider> i just wanna know if its hard to configure
<michaelpo> ok.. will try...
<ForgeAus> soul I tried downloading it once...
<ForgeAus> didn't get far
<ForgeAus> but no hav't tried the actual distro
<soulrider> lol ForgeAus
<johny454> please take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3458/plain/
<Ace2016> Anyone know a good image editor?
<soulrider> im a newb in linux, i know im keeping ubuntu, but i wanna try other distros, just for the fun of it
<ForgeAus> the GIMP!
<juano__> Ace2016: the gimp
<ForgeAus> has to be THE GIMP
<ForgeAus> the only image editor
<LjL> or Krita, since we're on a Kubuntu channel
<ForgeAus> (for linux anyway)
<juano__> !gimp | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ForgeAus> lol Ljl good point
<michaelpo> LjL: bash: ar: command not found
<ForgeAus> theres always stuff like blender3D and lotsa other graphic packages
<Ace2016> well i'm using it for my mplayer skin and the png file for some reason looks messed up in mplayer
<LjL> michaelpo: it's in binutils, i'd be very surprised if you didn't have it
<LjL> michaelpo: "ls /usr/bin/ar"
<Ace2016> see: http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1hv4.png
<LjL> anyway just install binutils if you don't quite have it
<michaelpo> LjL: ls: /usr/bin/ar: No such file or directory
<LjL> alright, install binutils
<angasule> Ace2016: it looks like it's missing transparency?
<Ace2016> angasule: you'd think so wouldn't you but this is the background image used file from the skin folder http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mainiq7.png
<angasule> btw, I wouldn't call GIMP a good editor, it's very mean and has a temper :P
<Ace2016> what would you call a good editor?
<Morbo> Photoshop ;)
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> I don't call that good either
<Pooh22> anyone got a clue on how to enable sound for anyone logged in using a NIS account (so not locally configured as user)?
<ForgeAus> very non-standard approach
<ForgeAus> its kinda become its own standard Ig uess
<ForgeAus> but for newbies used to something like microsoft office to learn adobe photoshop... not so easy
<angasule> Ace2016: hmm, mplayer is screwy, then? dunno, I loathe mplayer, the interface is even worse than GIMP's
<Pooh22> I'm not sure I want to manage the audio group using NIS as well...
<Jucato> kmplayer/kplayer?
<Ace2016> but mplayer plays everything
<Ace2016> kplayer is good, but i want to finish the skin i started
<michaelpo> oh.. i found out i have.... libatk1.0-0 installed... but the version says.. 1.11.4-0ubuntu1... is this causing the trouble?
<LjL> michaelpo: yes, that's what i said
<LjL> the democracyplayer package requires 1.12
<LjL> you have 1.11
<LjL> *maybe* it will work anyway even with 1.11, and that's why i said "patch the dependency list"
<michaelpo> would it be easier if i install 1.12? how do i get 1.12?
<LjL> of course, maybe it won't
<LjL> michaelpo: you don't, on dapper
<michaelpo> 1.12 doesnt run on dapper?
<LjL> michaelpo: it's a library, you don't go and change versions of libraries like that
<Jucato> !info democracyplayer dapper
<ubotu> Package democracyplayer does not exist in dapper
<LjL> that's what makes systems broken
<Jucato> ah too bad... :(
<LjL> can always request a backport
<LjL> anyway, just patch up the package's control and see if it works, it's not hard really, get binutils installed and it should mostly work as i said
<michaelpo> oic... democracyplayer only on 6.10?
<LjL> in the official repositories, yes
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> you can always request one of these though
<michaelpo> request? meaning it may take 1 month to be for democracyplayer on dapper?
<LjL> it might just be refused, for that matter
<Jucato> that depends on the packager
<LjL> you know, of course, that Ubuntu releases aren't *supposed* to get new packages or updated versions of such, except for "best-effort" things such as Backports
<michaelpo> ic... thanks.. newbie here... now i think i understand what the gibberish means at https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/ticket/5096
<ForgeAus> hmmm my kubuntu's still broken
<LjL> michaelpo: upstream (i.e. the people developing and packaging democracyplayer on their site) should probably have specified that the "Ubuntu" package was an Ubuntu *Edgy* package
<LjL> anyway, you know now
<michaelpo> ljl: thanks for the lesson...
<LjL> michaelpo: you have always the option of compiling from source, i suppose, besides patching up and seeing if it works
<smoze> how can i set up midi??
<LjL> Ubotu, tell smoze about midi | smoze, see the private message from Ubotu
<michaelpo> a newbie can compile from source?
<smoze> been there done that..... did not work!
<michaelpo> sounds complicated....
<michaelpo> is it dangerous?
<Jucato> LjL: you have that aliased, don't you? :D
<LjL> michaelpo: it can be, but not necessarily. though if that package *actually does* require version 1.12 of that library, you won't have much luck compiling either
<LjL> michaelpo: compiling is not dangerous. installing a compiled program could be
<LjL> Jucato: yessir
<michaelpo> ljl: i think i should read linux manual in more detail first... or i should just install 6.10... that is the easiest way....
<michaelpo> right?
<LjL> michaelpo: if you are comfortable installing (or upgrading) a distribution... yes. note that some people claim Edgy not to be as stable as Dapper, and also Edgy is not supported for as long as Dapper
<LjL> michaelpo: anyway do you want to try patching the package up or not? have you got binutils? if you are stuck, i'll help you
<LjL> smoze: what part did not work
<michaelpo> i'm comfortable in installing edgy.. no problem.. dapper is not really stable? it hung on me a few times... i just have firefox, evolution, gaim, rythmbox running at those times... i had to hard poweroff....
<smoze> LjL: getting samples for instance... i followed those instructions but it just didn't work... it also complains about pcm...
<LjL> michaelpo: "hung" like in "cannot move the mouse and Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't get me to a console"?
<michaelpo> ljl: yup... nothing... the screen frozen....
<dwidmann> video driver issue? Yeah, probably
<LjL> smoze: have you just got freepats, or have you added the deb http://www.fbriere.net/debian/dists/etch misc/ repository? (i suggest to start with the former)
<LjL> michaelpo: could be anything... anyway, i think people complaining about Edgy are more on about less serious but still annoying problems, like broken packages and crashing applications
<michaelpo> ljl: i didnt knew about Ctrl+Alt+F2... i didnt try it.. know i know...
<LjL> michaelpo: F2 is just a random key. F1-F6 all work and bring you to a different virtual terminal
<LjL> michaelpo: F7, by default, brings you back to your X session
<michaelpo> ljl: yes... haha... i was a bit panicked just now...
<LjL> michaelpo: also, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace can often restart X if it's stuck
<Dr_willis> and if ya hit alt-ctrl-backspace, alt-ctrl-delete real fast.. you can make the system reboot.. :)
<Dr_willis> but some times ya got to time it right.
<Dr_willis> or just alt-ctrl delete from the alt-ctrl-F1 f6 consoles..
<michaelpo> console is different to terminal?
<Dr_willis> colsole is the terminal. :)
<michaelpo> is it like different 6 workspaces?
<Dr_willis> its just not using X
<linux_> hey guys, I have a problem. I can not use apt-get becauce I'm behind a proxy. but what so I have to change in /etc/opt/apget.configure
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about Layers and legos. :) Layers of software on top of other layers connected together..
<chuen> Hi all. I've installed an Amarok script which works fine until " X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<michaelpo> if i hit ctrl-alt-backspace now... it will restart x? how about this gaim? remain the same? or do i have to restart gaim?
<chuen> Can anyone explain what that means?
<LjL> michaelpo: terms are used a bit interchangeably... however, the "shell" is the program that gives you a prompt and lets you execute command -- a "terminal" is the stuff that the shell (and programs) rely on to input and output characters - a "Linux console" or "Linux virtual terminal" is that text-mode stuff in Alt+Fx
<Dr_willis> chuen,  ubuntu/kubuntu has the wacom tablets configured by default.. its not a critical message/warning
<LjL> michaelpo, X is your graphical interface, so restarting X means shutting down every GUI program
<dwidmann> michaelpo, if you restart X, all of your graphical programs will be closed
<chuen> Dr_will: Hi Doc. I remember you sayin that he otherday (to me)
<chuen> Dr_willis:  I remember you sayin that he otherday (to me)
<michaelpo> ljl: i've got binutils installed...
<dwidmann> chuen: probably just from the tablet devices in the xorg.conf, probably.
<chuen> Dr_willis: AFAIK, nothing happened afte that error (I mean what *should* have happened, *didn't*)
<chuen> dwidmann: I'll run it again and see...
<LjL> michaelpo: meaning you already had it?
<smoze> LjL: ok, i'll try reinstalling those packges
<michaelpo> ljl: meaning i just used synaptic to install it
<michaelpo> did the ar thingy... ar it... ls now shows control.tar.gz  data.tar.gz  debian-binary  democracyplayer_0.9.2.1-1ubuntupcf_i386.deb
<LjL> michaelpo: right, now tar xf control.tar.gz
<Jucato> -xzf
<LjL> Jucato: doesn't make a difference
<michaelpo> now ls shows        control         data.tar.gz    democracyplayer_0.9.2.1-1ubuntupcf_i386.deb  postinst  prerm
<michaelpo> control.tar.gz  debian-binary  md5sums                                      postrm
<LjL> michaelpo: nano control
<Jucato> ok
<LjL> michaelpo: look at the Depends line, and specifically at the libatk part. change 1.12 to 1.11.4
<michaelpo> im in nano now...
<michaelpo> nano is a text editor?
<goodthing> anyone in for helping me configuring wifi?
<LjL> michaelpo: yes
<LjL> michaelpo: you can use kate if you prefer
<LjL> michaelpo: actually, be careful with nano, because as soon as you edit that long Depends line, it will probably split it into two lines, and you don't want that
<michaelpo> im new to linux... i still got no preference yet...
<LjL> michaelpo: well, kate is GUI, nano is CLI
<LjL> michaelpo: anyway the line-split is easily fixed by pressing Backspace at the start of the second line that gets created
<michaelpo> the depends line says            Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1), libboost-python1.33.1, libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), $
<LjL> yes, make the libatk thing  libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.11.4),
<LjL> let me check the other depends too
<michaelpo> how about libboost?
<LjL> i'll check them all now
<michaelpo> libcairo? libfont?
<LjL> need to see which versions are in dapper
<michaelpo> ljl: are u on dapper as well?
<LjL> no i'm on edgy, but it's easy enough to check
<LjL> can just use the bot
<LjL> ok, libc6 is wrong too, and i doubt the program will work with anything less than 2.4 to be honst
<LjL> dapper has 2.3.6
<LjL> libcairo2 is 1.0.4
<LjL> libfontconfig1 is OK as it is
<linopil> sound was already OK but wont satrt on new restart what am I missing ?
<linopil> aplay -l OK
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'v run the sript again. The full output is here: http://pastebin.com/871308
<chuen> Dr_willis: Could it be that there's simply some bug in the script - independent of the device error?
<michaelpo> ljl: what dapper has 2.3.6? i dont see dapper
<LjL> michaelpo: libc6
<LjL> !info libc6 dapper
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<LjL> !info libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9992 kB
<Dr_willis> chuen,  a bug would be my guess.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  you could always edit your xorg.conf and remove the entrys for the tablet and never see those messages again
<michaelpo> ljl: when i scroll pass $... there are lots of depends... are they all ok? i just changed libatk, libc, libcairo2
<michaelpo> that's all?
<chuen> Dr_willis: What should I look for (in xorg.conf)?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  the wiki/forums detail  the dozen or so lines to delete.
<LjL> michaelpo: oh - no, i overlooked them, thought you'd pasted it all. well, you only need to concern yourself with the ones that specify a version in brackets... however, i'm really starting to think there's a tad too many libraries requiring a specific version
<Dr_willis> chuen,  but thats not cusing your problem i am guessing. Its sounds like a badly done script.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  be sure to backup your existing xorg.conf first
<LjL> michaelpo: you can still try, but i foresee something like a 5% probability of success :) i'd request a backport
<Dr_willis> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'll go to the Amarok support forum / channel with it.
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<shadowhywind> hay all have a problem. when i boot kubuntu the splashscreen progress bar goes up to about 20-25% and then goes to a text version, followed by fsck at every boot. any ideas
<LjL> Dr_willis: so you remembered there was a wiki page about that too?
<michaelpo> ljl: are you using democracyplayer as well? is it any good? i read about skype joost.. in a newsletter.. it says democracyplayer can do all the joost can do already....
<LjL> shadowhywind: any FAT partitions?
<Dr_willis> just cant rember what the wiki is. :) i know enoguh to delete it by hand. heh.
<shadowhywind> LijL yes
<LjL> michaelpo: no, i'm not using it
<LjL> besides, i try to avoid GNOME apps on KDE
<LjL> shadowhywind: do you get a "boot sector differences from backup" from fsck?
<shadowhywind> no, there are never any errors *unless i shutoff wrong*
<shadowhywind> it just says its checking harddrives, and then just continues on with the boot
<LjL> shadowhywind: try a manual dosfsck on the (unmounted) FAT partition
<michaelpo> ljl: i think i will not continue... since 5% success.... i will just download and install edgy... so i just delete the demo folder?
<LjL> shadowhywind: i bet it's just taking a long time to check FAT for some reason. if you don't often write to FAT from linux, you could possibly just remove the check
<LjL> michaelpo: guess so
<michaelpo> ljl: how to tell if an app is gnome or kde?
<shadowhywind> my fat partition is "my life" partition. I use it every day read/write
<shadowhywind> finished the dosfsck on it /dev/sda5: 50551 files, 2168417/2473906 clusters
<LjL> michaelpo: if it's full of GNOME dependencies, such as the ones you listed, it's a GNOME app
<shadowhywind> LijL how would i remove that check/some how make it faster / or have that check not inturpet the progressbar screen
<michaelpo> only 2 gnome are mentioned...
<michaelpo> ljl: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1), libboost-python1.33.1, libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.5), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxine1 (>= 1.1.2-5), libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), python2.4, python (<< 2.5), python-support (>= 0.3.4
<ady33> Can someone help re installing packages. I do not seem to have much selection with add remove programs. A friend tried talking me through adept manager but it did not show software packages listed that he expected.. Any ideas please?
<michaelpo> ljl: what does this mean? Version: 0.9.2.1-1ubuntupcf    does it hints ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<LjL> GTK is the toolkit that GNOME uses, pango is GNOME stuff, cairo idem, and i was sure i'd seen gnome-python-support myself
<LjL> it doesn't hint to anything
<LjL> michaelpo, a package that's purely a KDE package will not have *any* GNOME dependencies, and vice versa
<LjL> if a package depends on GTK, it's not a KDE app. if a package depends on Qt, it's not a GTK app
<LjL> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<michaelpo> !toolkits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toolkits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> LijL any other ideas?
<|Shadow|> just out of intrest, how many files does kubuntu need to download roughly?
<|Shadow|> im on file 170 now *yawn* lol
<michaelpo> ljl: u must be very experienced in linux... u know which xxx is gnome and which is kde....
<Narada> hi; how to change computer hostname
<Narada> in kde
<Narada> or command line
<Rubiko> is there somewhere a detailed explanation for installing wlan devices (usb) on kubuntu? I just downloaded ndiswrapper but no idea what to do with it
<michaelpo> the depends refers to toolkits? lib are tookits?
<Narada> all the instructions online seem to be for gnome
<Rubiko> sorry i'm a linux newbie, just started with it :)
<stdin> !hostname | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<michaelpo> ljl: the "depends" refers to toolkits? lib are tookits?
<LjL> shadowhywind: i have several ideas, none of which optimal
<shadowhywind> LijL oh?
<stdin> !wifi | Rubiko
<ubotu> Rubiko: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> shadowhywind: you can increase the usplash timeout, for starters. i remember it can be done, let me check how
<Narada> stdin: awesome
<Rubiko> thanks ubotu
<stdin> Narada: np :)
<michaelpo> !ip
<LjL> michaelpo, "Depends" refers to any other package that a given package depends upon in order to work. these are often libraries and possibly graphics toolkits, but can be anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Shadow|> uhh, i need to chooce gdm or kdm
<|Shadow|> which should i choose?
<michaelpo> !if
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about if - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> michaelpo: libraries are just libraries, i.e. collections of code that other programs can take advantage of
<michaelpo> !ipconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> |Shadow|: donsen't really matter, they both do the same job, just look different
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<|Shadow|> ah ok, i'll google out some pics.
<michaelpo> how do i check my ipconfig?
<Narada> stdin: do i have to reboot after doing those cmd line changes or is there something i can type to apply it
<stdin> michaelpo: ifconfig
<michaelpo> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> there is not a factoid about that
<stdin> Narada: a reboot is usually reccommended after you change the hostname. yes
<michaelpo> what command to check if my device are detected and working properly?
<Narada> stdin: kk
<ForgeAus> hey stdin!
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu's still broken
<stdin> michaelpo: like I said, ifconfig in the condole, or go to System Settings > Network Settings
<michaelpo> or is there a app to check my devices...
<stdin> ForgeAus: hey :)
<LjL> shadowhywind: you could start with  sudo sed -i.backup "s/TIMEOUT 15/TIMEOUT 30/" /etc/init.d/usplash"
<LjL> shadowhywind: that will increase the timeout from 15 to 30 seconds
<genii> How to auto-add a default user when installing by netboot? This is still frustrating me.
<ForgeAus> autoadd default user? hmmm I have no idea!
<shadowhywind> ok will try that in a moment
<ForgeAus> genii perhaps you have to script it?
<LjL> shadowhywind: to remove the fsck entirely, edit /etc/fstab and change the last number on the FAT partition line to 0, i believe
<alexi> hi there
<ForgeAus> hey alexi :)
<alexi> who here has a pci wifi card that works easily with kubuntu
<alexi> im going to go buy one now
<ForgeAus> I don't have one I got a wireless router
<ForgeAus> it works as my access point
<ForgeAus> (but I'm wired to it)
<ForgeAus> at least my box is
<ForgeAus> not me personally rofl
<LjL> alexi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ForgeAus> although sometimes it seems that way :) hehe
<alexi> nod
<michaelpo> alexi: i'm using cisco aironet 350 on ubuntu....
<genii> ForgeAus There seems to be a method in the pressed file but it doesn't work. Everything on auto would be preferable. At the end of the preseed file there is a "late command" which is a chroot to the target and execute some stuff but it doesn't seem to like that either.
<alexi> hrm
<michaelpo> it works ok...
<genii> pressed=preseed file
<ForgeAus> genii I don't really know, I'm mostly a newbie with linux still
<ForgeAus> I mean I know bits and peices but this is something I have VERY little idea about
<michaelpo> stdin: yes ifconfig in console... thanks.. how do i check if my devices are detected and working properly?
<genii> ForgeAus I'm certain someone somewhere knows LOL Just extremely frustrating right now
<stdin> michaelpo: all devices or just network ones ?
<ForgeAus> is there a way to see text messages on the screen during a kubuntu edgy startup instead of the black screen with the blue bar?
<genii> Anyone seen unix_infidel ? He may know
<ForgeAus> or to have a boot log? to examine at least where the bootup process failed?
<distro-tester> hello
<michaelpo> stdin: i want to return this cisco aironet 350 b to my friend, and loan cisco aironet abg, this abg didnt work properly yet... i think i want to download edgy, and do a command to check if this cisco abg works or not...
<stdin> ForgeAus: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "splash" and "quiet" from the boot options
<michaelpo> stdin: all devices?
<genii> ForgeAus Well, during the auto-install all the output is spewed to console 4. so I can see when stuff is giving probns. but it just seems to ignore the values given in the preseed file. so maybe they are valid but need to be insserted at a specific stage in the install or something.
<michaelpo> stdin: i may want to check my ati video, soundcard, etc.. as well...
<|Shadow|> uhh i just installed kubuntu and it pretty much looks the same, except for the start up comes up as kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<|Shadow|> isn't the entire gui supposed to change?
<LjL> |Shadow|: when you say you "installed kubuntu", it looks like you meant you just installed the kubuntu-desktop package?
<|Shadow|> yea
<stdin> michaelpo: you can use the KInfoCenter or there is a commandline app called "lshw" too
<|Shadow|> i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> you dident tell it to login to kde then if you are still using gnome for the desktop
<LjL> |Shadow|: then, at your login screen, you need to click Options, and select a KDE session rather than a GNOME session
<genii> Shadow You need to change the default session type in the login screen to get a different desktop than you had before
<|Shadow|> ah, thanks :)
<LjL> if you also want to use the KDE login screen (KDM) rather than the GNOME one (GDM), you'll need to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" |Shadow|
<genii> What LjL said :)
<ForgeAus> trying something... maybe its just X that failed from an X-lock?
<ForgeAus> if I delete the lock it should boot up?
<ForgeAus> or will that break X?
<|Shadow|> ok i made it default
<|Shadow|> *logs in*
<genii> ForgeAus You can delete the lock file yeah.
<ForgeAus> if thats all it is i'll be anoyed!
<|Shadow|> lol this looks pretty sweet :)
<ForgeAus> too easy a fix!
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> resetting
<genii> ForgeAus basically the lockfile is to prevent multiple instances of the same app and so on
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to customize systemtray_panelappletrc ?
<|Shadow|> hmm, im trying to switch on my secondary screen, why is apply blanked out?
<michaelpo> stdin: lshw say i should be a superuser... do i su lshw?
<LjL> sudo lshw michaelpo
<LjL> su alone won't work on a normal Ubuntu installation
<dwidmann> Hmm, I just got a friend of mine to switch to Linux, but he's having trouble with his keyboard, turns out his `@` and `"` keys have switched around, anyone know a fix?
<Dr_willis> You moved his keys dident you dwidmann ...
<Dr_willis> :)
<michaelpo> lshw say i have usb0, usb1, usb2, but i only have 2 usb ports... usb2 is usb2.0 how do i access this port?
<dwidmann> Dr_Willis, he lives about 4000 miles away (internet friend? sure why not)
<dwidmann> But of course, I managed to switch the keys anyway ;)
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  he proberly needs to set his keyboard layout. but ive never had to mess with that.
<dwidmann> That's what I said, seems he figured it out.
<michaelpo> ljl: ah.. lshw is listhardware
<|Shadow|> Im in the Monitor & Display GUI, i logged into administrator mode and ticked the second screen box (because i have a dual head card, with 2 screens) but the apply button is switched off
<michaelpo> what is ifconfig? in winxp is ipconfig
<|Shadow|> i cant click apply, reset, admin mode, defaults or help
<dwidmann> !flash > dwidmann
<shadowhywind> Lijl looks like the timeout is not the problem, i set it to 160 and still goes
<LjL> michaelpo: it surely is
<|Shadow|> can anyone help me with this?
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to customize systemtray_panelappletrc ? <-- I'm trying to make the icons in the System Tray smaller
<michaelpo> ljl: lshw say i have usb0, usb1, usb2, but i only have 2 usb ports... usb2 is usb2.0 how do i access this superfast usb2.0 port?
<LjL> shadowhywind: well, i suppose you can positively say that you *have* changed it? my sed command might have been wrong, and it won't work after the first try if you don't change the first number of course
<LjL> shadowhywind: so what does "grep TIMEOUT /etc/init.d/usplash" say right now
<shadowhywind> i never actraully ran your command, i went into /etc/init.d/usplash and changed the TIMEOUT mannually
<LjL> shadowhywind: alrightie
<LjL> shadowhywind: are you running dapper or edgy anyway?
<michaelpo> ljl: that's why winxp said i should connect to usb2.0 to get faster speed... but now i have deleted winxp and gone ubuntu...
<shadowhywind> edgy
<|Shadow|> can anyone even hear me?
<shadowhywind> no JShadowj i can't hear you.. i can read you through *hehe*
<|Shadow|> lol :P
<LjL> |Shadow|, yes, but not everybody has the luck of having two monitors. have you checked out this anyway?
<LjL> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shadowhywind> Lijl this has been a problem sense dapper i believe for me
<|Shadow|> yea i've read that, and followed the tutorial back when i was running ubuntu
<|Shadow|> along with about 8 other tutorials
<|Shadow|> i loaded kubunutu because i was told it had a GUI for setting up dual monitors which i can see
<|Shadow|> but it won't let me click apply :(
<shadowhywind> is there an adminstator button
<LjL> shadowhywind: maybe it's not really fsck that's being the problem, but something that's run after that, but you only see the fsck output? not sure. perhaps you can try installing the "bootchart" package, that will create a PNG image in /var/log/somewhere with a chart of your boot process
<|Shadow|> yes there is, if i click it and login all the buttons blank out
<shadowhywind> Lijl Is there also a boot log somewhere?
<stdin> shadowhywind: /var/log/boot normally
<ubuntu> bacl
<ubuntu> grrr back
<LjL> and messages and syslog and stuff for more accurate info too
<ForgeAus> someone was saying somethinga bout X-lock files
<|Shadow|> and at the top it says "Changes in this section requires root access." "Click the "Administrator Mode" Button to allow modifications"
<LjL> and /var/log/fsck/
<|Shadow|> what did i do wrong? :(
<LjL> |Shadow|: have you unlocked the root account by any chance?
<ForgeAus> how do I see whats happening behind the kubuntu boot screen behind the blue bar?
<shadowhywind> the only thing that i can see that might be a problem is wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<|Shadow|> LjL im really new to linux, i don't know what that is so i assume i havn't
<|Shadow|> how do i unlock it?
<LjL> ForgeAus: alt+f2 or alt+f1 or something. the answer is, if you're using Edgy, not much anyway. the boot happens in quiet mode
<LjL> |Shadow|: you don't. i was asking because that might have been the culprit, if you had
<ForgeAus> I can change that in grub easy enough
<ForgeAus> at least that will tell me how far I get right?
<|Shadow|> ah ok
<LjL> ForgeAus: it should. remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel command line
<ForgeAus> thanx
<LjL> ForgeAus: not that you can do it temporarily, without changing menu.lst, by just hitting "e" at the grub menu
<ForgeAus> I might actually have an error to tacke that way
<ForgeAus> yeah thats what I was going to do.. use the e for edit
<ForgeAus> I don't want it to STAY that way
<shadowhywind> anyone know where dhcp settings are locaed?
<shadowhywind> located*
<LjL> shadowhywind: what kind of dhcp settings?
<ForgeAus> before I do I better check theres no X-Lock back again
<LjL> the fact that you *are* using DHCP is decided in /etc/network/interfaces
<|Shadow|> ah i think its because my second monitor wasn't set to plug and play, i set it and then apply showed up and told me i had to restart :)
<shadowhywind> in my boot file, i have Starting DHCP server: dhcpd failed to start
<stdin> shadowhywind: it'll be in /etc/dhcp3/ then
<LjL> shadowhywind, the "dhcpd" command is normally not even installed
<LjL> that's a dhcp *server* for all i know
<LjL> it's probably a left-over from some time when you had it installed
<LjL> the client is dhclient, and i'm pretty sure that's installed
<ForgeAus> whats an = file?
<ForgeAus> in mc
<ForgeAus> (midnight commander)
<knapp> Can someone point me to a guide on how to install FFMPEG w/ all libraries or encoders/decorders etc?
<ForgeAus> its got 0 bytes
<ForgeAus> so its some kinda link or something
<Dr_willis> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. proberly a more detailed wiki page as well.
<michaelpo> i'm on compaq 2819ap laptop, mobile pentium 4 Northwood, 2ghz, L1=8kb, L2=512kb. I have a spare celeron Prescott, 2.40GHz , L1=16kb, L2=256kb. is the celeron faster than p4? should i swap them?
<knapp> O_o
<LjL> michaelpo: doubt it
<LjL> you can give me either of them, though
<LjL> i won't be offended if it's just the celeron
<LameBMX> not to mention a northwood board dont necessarily support a prescott cpu
<michaelpo> ljl, where are you? i'm in miri, malaysia..
<LjL> i'm in italy... but i was just kidding michaelpo :)
<Rubiko> how to run wlan assistant with sudo? tried nearly everything now and I've also read the help
<Rubiko> like.. sudo wlassistant
<LjL> i'm running a celeron 1700Mhz
<Rubiko> or sudo -i wlassistant
<michaelpo> ljl: u mean, the p4 is still faster than celeron, even though the celeron have a faster clock and bigger L1?
<LameBMX> rubiko gksudo wlanassistant ?
<Lynoure> kdesu wlanassistant   would be best, prolly
<stdin> LameBMX: not gksu if they are in kde
<Dr_willis> for a X application with a gui. you sould want to use gksudo, or the kde equilivent
<ForgeAus> is everything in the /tmp directory safe to delete?
<LjL> michaelpo: i'd be tempted to say so. it's not like i could swear on it, though
<LameBMX> errr whats the kde root thing
<Lynoure> LameBMX: kdesu
<LjL> Dr_willis: that is kdesu
<LameBMX> ty stdin that was a slip
<Rubiko> oki, thank you I try that both commands
<LameBMX> kdesu ... gotta remember that one myself ..
<stdin> LameBMX: heh, I do that all the time on the ubuntu channel :P
* Dr_willis is old skool and uses 'sux'
<michaelpo> ljl: lamebmx: ok.. i will leave the celeron in the desktop box....
<LameBMX> yea i just fixed xchat to auto goto kubuntu instead of ubuntu ...
<Lynoure> LameBMX: As long as you remember it starts with kd, tab complete can refresh you about the rest :)
<LameBMX> tru tru Lynoure
<LameBMX> like the rest of life ... if you get a good start you can probably finish it easy enough
<alcalde> hola
<knapp> Dr_willis do you know where I can find a list of all the "--enable-XXX" options?
<knapp> for ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> knapp,  ffmpeg homepage/docs would be my guess
<Dr_willis> I do recall someone in  this ochannel or #ubuntu had some prebuild ffmpeg binaries with extra features
<shadowhywind> anyone know where dhcpd is, aka how to remove it, if it is not required
<genii> !dhcp3-client
<ubotu> dhcp3-client: DHCP Client. In component main, is important. Version 3.0.4-6ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 198 kB, installed size 628 kB
<Dr_willis> find the dhcpd package with the package manager and remove it.
<Dr_willis> but ive rarely heard of people needing to remove it.
<michaelpo> ljl: thanks for the ar of democracy player... and sudo
<genii> The server is same name
<genii> (same name convention)
<shadowhywind> well trying to figure out why its failing to start.. thoguht i would see if i could remove/reinstall but there is no package
<michaelpo> and Ctrl+Alt+F2
<genii> shadowhywind: If you have 2 nic cards and dhcp server assigned to one, make sure that you have some eth1 line in /etc/iftab file with the mac address there. Otherwise it will fail a lot
<michaelpo> stdin: thanks for ifconfig and lshw....
<stdin> michaelpo: you're welcome :)
<shadowhywind> genii theres only one card in the file, only one card in the notebook
<michaelpo> gtg to bed...  good night
<stdin> good night
<fyrmedic> Anyone know of a package that does a good job converting pdf to doc while maintaining formatting?
<hyper_ch> hiho, is this normal, that all swap memory is cached?
<hyper_ch> Mem:   1034648k total,   754804k used,   279844k free,    22252k buffers
<hyper_ch> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   350932k cached
<genii> shadowhywind: So you are trying to use this machine as a box to assign numbers to a bunch of machines connected to it? Or trying to GET a number for this machine from a dhcp server?
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  how did you get that data?
<sorush20> hi I keep getting the message conversation with su failed..
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  my 'free' command has the cached line on the MEM: line..
<shadowhywind> neather, i am trying to get my usplash not to quit. and i think the issue is due to dhcpd failing on boot
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: using "top"
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  you are miss-reading what its saying - is my guess try the 'free' command
<hyper_ch>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<hyper_ch> Mem:       1034648     792768     241880          0      23696     362340
<hyper_ch> -/+ buffers/cache:     406732     627916
<hyper_ch> Swap:            0          0          0
<stdin> hyper_ch: you don't seem to even have a swap
<waylandbill> fyrmedic: I know people wished openoffice would do that, although I've never needed to go in that direction. usually it's doc->pdf.
<shadowhywind> and i think my problem is now Can't open lease database /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: No such file or directory
<hyper_ch> stdin: I assigned 3gb as swap
<Dr_willis> 3gb for swap... egads...
<stdin> hyper_ch: is it assigned in fstab ?
<ForgeAus> fixed
<hyper_ch> stdin: it shows in gparted
<ForgeAus> and I know what the problem was now
<ForgeAus> ro vs rw
<genii> shadowhywind: OK, so you don't need the server part. Do a:  sudo apt-get remove dhcp3-server
<ForgeAus> not sure why but something in my menu.lst made my filesystem ro isntead of rw
<Rubiko> ok.. another question, any chance I can run wireless lan internet? ndiswrapper doesnt seem to support my usb device
<ForgeAus> thats all it was!
<stdin> hyper_ch: don't matter, you have to tell the system to use it
<Dr_willis> showing in parted - does not mean the fstab is correct.
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis:
<hyper_ch> # /dev/hda5
<hyper_ch> UUID=60fffa79-e257-4550-b38d-4992303dd765 none            swap    sw              0       0
<genii> shadowhywind: But you WILL need the client part. So to make sure it's still there do: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client
<stdin> hyper_ch: what dose "cat /proc/swaps" show ?
<shadowhywind> genii the server is not installed
<hyper_ch> stdin: nothing is returned
<genii> shadowhywind: OK, thats fine
<stdin> hyper_ch: my guess is that the UUID is wrong
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shadowhywind> genii so now what? any ideas?
<stdin> hyper_ch: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda5" will show it
<hyper_ch> blkid did also show it
<hyper_ch> (I think)
<stdin> hyper_ch: yeah, that will too
<hyper_ch> stdin: you were right... there is a wrong UUID
<hyper_ch> but how did that happen... strange
<shadowhywind> genii the only dhcp packages that i have installed is, dhcdbd, dhcp, dhcp-client, dhcp-helper, dhcp3-client, dhcp3-common, dhcpcd
<ForgeAus> so my kubuntu was working all along!
<ForgeAus> just under a read only filesystem!
<ForgeAus> well not completely fine
<stdin> hyper_ch: not sure, but it happened to me once, never figured out why
<hyper_ch> stdin: how can I mount it now as swap?
<hyper_ch> (I altered fstab)
<stdin> hyper_ch: sudo swapon /dev/hda5 (if you use hda5 as swap)
<hyper_ch> stdin: maybe that happened when I installed feisty for testing also using the same partition as swap
<|Shadow|> hmm, i downloaded my ati drivers for my graphics card
<XVampireX> What is a decent window decoration for KDE? :P
<|Shadow|> and when i click on it it opens it in edit?
<stdin> hyper_ch: yeah, if it was reformatted, that could change the uuid
<|Shadow|> i don't wanna edit it i wanna run it :S
<hyper_ch> stdin: yeppa, that worked fine :)
<hyper_ch> stdin: I didn't reformat it (I think)
<hyper_ch> stdin: anyway, it works now :) thx :)
<shadowhywind> anyone know waht dhcdbd is?
<stdin> hyper_ch: the installer usually does
<hyper_ch> hmmm, why do I need swap.... the system run fine for about 2 weeks now without swap I guess
<ionny> ciao a tutti
<stdin> hyper_ch: I only have a 1GB swap, I hardy ever use it, but it's just in case
<hyper_ch> stdin: how much ram have you got?
<ionny> qualkuno mi puo aiutare
<stdin> |Shadow|: 1) there are ATI drivers already packaged by ubuntu 2) you need to run it in konsole
<stdin> hyper_ch: 1.5GB  (now)
<hyper_ch> !it | jonny
<ubotu> jonny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<|Shadow|> stdin but the gui thing for enableing dual monitors doesn't work
<|Shadow|> so i assume it wants drivers
<|Shadow|> and, how do i run it in konsole?
<hyper_ch> stdin: going to get a new computer soon and getting probably 4gb
<stdin> |Shadow|: normally like "sudo ./FileName"
<dwidmann> knapp: ./configure --help (yes, I know, I'm late)
<|Shadow|> thanks :)
<stdin> hyper_ch: before I added a 1GB stick, it was only 256MB, I used to use the swap all the time :P
<knapp> dwidmann I found that, thanks :)
<hyper_ch> stdin: anyway, thx for the help... my computer just acted totally weird before... still don't know what it was
<stdin> hyper_ch: heh, no problem, just jumped out at me when I saw "Swap:   0k total" :P
<hyper_ch> well, I was just confused because there also was "cached" more than 3gb
<stdin> afaik the cache is never in swap anyway
<Zapper> How can I enable the terminal split in konqueror? It doesn't appear in the normal location with kubuntu.
<hyper_ch> stdin: what is then cache?
<shadowhywind> ok i am <    > that far away from solving all my problems. i installed the dhcp3-server, and purged it. reboot. No dhcpd problems
<shadowhywind> so thanks genni, i think or who ever that was, for helping me with that..
<shadowhywind> i now have Starting virtual private network daemon: client(FAILED)
<stdin> hyper_ch: it's whn commonly accessed files are stored in the ram, to save time accessing the disk over and over, there is a more advance description here http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<ForgeAus> I don't seem to be able to run adept
<ForgeAus> the updater at least
<Zapper> Is the terminal split an additional package?
<LjL> then don't, you'll save yourself some trouble ;)
<dog> salut, madames et mesieux
<BluesKaj> looking for a decent graphics card that runs well with 3D accel, DRI, and beryl on (k)ubuntu...any suggestions ?
<hyper_ch> stdin: oh ok :) thx
<dog> i woul like to know how can i do a remote login
<stdin> !vnc | dog
<ubotu> dog: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kosta2> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dog> ubotu: with vnc i can do the login of my kubuntu from another pc
<dog> ?
<stdin> dog: yes, or for just remote termanal you can use ssh
<dwidmann> BluesKaj, I've had good luck with Nvidia cards, so long as it's a GeForce 6xxx or newer it should run beryl pretty smoothly
<dog> stdin: i want to have two pc with only a screen
<dog> but when i start the pc without the screen, i cannot see what happen
<stdin> dog: both will work then, for just a text console use ssh, but for graphical login, use vnc
<dog> ok
<Zapper> dog, look into synergy.
<dog> thanks a lot
<dog> synergy?
<Zapper> http://synergy.sourceforge.net -- it's pretty much a virtual KVM
<BluesKaj> GeForce6xxx eh , dwidmann ...I'm running an onboard ATI with the binary driver for DIR, but it won't do eye candy like compiz/beryl
<dog> thank you zapper
<genii> bleh last night's power surge has messed up my connection somehow, keep losing sync today
<Zapper> dog, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<dog> i have to see the first or the second?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: well, something along the lines of what I recommended would :)
<BluesKaj> ok thx dwidmann , that's what i wanted to hear :)
<Zapper> Second dog, my mistake, the first link was incorrect.
<dog> thank you zapper
<BluesKaj> will do an ebay search
<dog> i'm coming to see
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: something like a 6600gt or something would be good and pretty cheap
<dog> see you
<dog> byebye
<elyon225> Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<Zapper> So how does one enable the (which I presumed was a core element of konqueror) split terminal window in konqueror?
<jpiccolo> if i need an enviroment variable everytime i start does that go in .bashrc ?
<LjL> jpiccolo: probably .bash_profile may be better
<jpiccolo> ok, just put in the statement
<jpiccolo> like export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla
<LjL> yes
<jpiccolo> k, thanks
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure whether .bashrc or .bash_profile is the best place though
<LjL> i always mix them up
<LjL> it probably won't make a practical difference to be honest
<mefisto> need some serious help with aMule
<mefisto> somebody can give me a hand?
<mefisto> ~___~
<mefisto> seems not
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> Perhaps state in more detail what help is needed
<elyon225> mefisto: What is the problem you're having?
<elyon225> Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<mefisto> elyon225: whenever I execute aMule it doesn't open anymore
<mefisto> and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling again via adept
<elyon225> mefisto: Have you tried running it in a terminal to see if there are any errors?
<Tm_T> elyon225: "lock and start new session" is what you need.
<elyon225> Tm_T: I've done that... that will bring ME back to the login screen.  But when others log out, they get my password prompt.
<Tm_T> Hmm, true.
<LjL> elyon225: doesn't seem to be the case for me
<Hurizen> Hi all
<LjL> though i've already got another user logged in, let me try that again
<mefisto> elyon
<Hurizen> Someone can help me with screensaver problem?
<mefisto> it says something about a mulelock file
<elyon225> mefisto: What exactly does it say?
<elyon225> Hurizen: What is the problem?
<mefisto> There seems to be an instance already running... if not the case you may have to remove /.Amule/mulelock
<mefisto> i did delete it but that doesn't solves it, and there aren't any instances of amule running
<LjL> elyon225: for that matter, now it dumped me to usplash...
<elyon225> mefisto: And have you tried to remove that file?
<mefisto> I did
<elyon225> mefisto:  sudo rm /.Amule/mulelock
<Hurizen> Thanks elyon.. I've set the screensaver (clock screensaver) but when it starts (after 5 minutes) it only shows black screen with a white X
<Hurizen> but... If I lock the screen it show the right screensaver
<mefisto> there's anywa to restore a program via konsole?
<LjL> "restore"?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: ping?
<elyon225> mefisto: You could always try removing aMule... then removing the entire /,Amule/ directory.  Reinstall and try that.
<elyon225> LjL: Yeah, I would imagine it should be possible...
<mefisto> gonna try that elyon
<elyon225> LjL: It's kind of silly to have another user get caught in that, you know?
<incorrect> does anyone here use teambuilder?
<Hurizen> Any Suggestion??
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, I'm here
<wilman> how to check my inktlevel of my printer in linux?
<elyon225> wilman: That depends on your printer's software (which usually isn't available for linux).  THere may be an OSS app that can do it, but I doubt it.
<Hurizen> Elyon any suggest for me? =(
<elyon225> Hurizen: Sadly, I'm pretty new to Linux myself.  And that sounds like a video driver problem... not sure.
<elyon225> Hurizen: What card do you have?
<Hurizen> Nvidia
<Hurizen> The screensaver works
<elyon225> Hurizen: And you have the proper drivers installed?
<Hurizen> Yes
<elyon225> Hurizen: Yeah... I know it does... hmm.  Does it work when you clikc the "Test" button?
<Hurizen> Yes it works
<Hurizen> also if i lock the windows
<Hurizen> sorry
<Hurizen> Lock the desktop
<elyon225> Hurizen: So the only time it doesn't is when it starts automatically?
<Hurizen> Ecxatly
<Hurizen> It shows a white X instead of the clock
<elyon225> Hurizen: And the "white X" ... is it a mouse cursor?  Meaning, can you move it with the mouse?
<LjL> elyon225: can't find anything relevant, and the actual behavior here on terminating a second session seems to be remarkably randomish
<Hurizen> Nono
<Hurizen> Is a big white X
<elyon225> LjL: I've noticed a lot of randomness in Linux... never the same experience twice :)
<mefisto> elyon
<elyon225> mefisto: How'd that work?
<mefisto> i just restored aMule
<mefisto> i did delete all the folders and files
<mefisto> and reinstaled
<Hurizen> Seems like I have 2 screensavers manager installed or so...
<mefisto> now it works... thanks a lot
<voicu> can anyone explain me how does guidedog know which interface to route to?
<elyon225> mefisto: Oh, good.  My pleasure.
<elyon225> Hurizen: What do you mean by 2 managers?
<voicu> i cannot find anything that configures that and i it doesn't work
<voicu> *and it doesn't work
<Hurizen> One with the clock (That doesn't) work... and one with this mysterious X screensaver
<Hurizen> but... It seems... not sure about that
<elyon225> !guidedog
<ubotu> guidedog: NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<elyon225> hmm
<elyon225> voicu: Never heard of it, bud... sorry.
<knapp> When I try to rip a cd using KAudioCreator is complains "cannot place file, unable to make directories"
<elyon225> knapp: Where is it configured to write the ripped files to?
<Hurizen> Knapp try with kdesu KAudioCreator
<knapp> ~/knapp/documents/audio
<knapp> (my home folder)
<elyon225> Hurizen: Not a good idea... better to fix the problem instead of risk that. :)
<Hurizen> Ohh sorry =)
<elyon225> knapp: Have you checked the permissions to make sure you have write access to that folder?
<BluesKaj> Hurizen, have you enabled power saving in the sys/settings/Monitor&Display/admin mode ?
<knapp> elyon225 yea,  I can write folders to it
<Hurizen> I think not.. but I'll check now
<elyon225> knapp: You can make sure by typing this in the console: sudo chmod -R +rwxXst /home/knapp/documents/audio/
<Hurizen> No Elyon, its not enabled
<elyon225> Hurizen: I wasn't the one that asked, but okay ;)
<Hurizen> LoL
<BluesKaj> elyon225, same for you : sys/settings/Monitor&Display/admin mode
<Hurizen> Ahhh right!
<Hurizen> Blues sorry... Is not enabled =)
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Huh?  I'm not having the same problem :)
<Hurizen> BluesKaj, I have that problem... double screensaver =)
<BluesKaj> ok, but you were asking about scrnsaver not working...the power setting fixes it if enablesd
<Hurizen> I were asking
<Hurizen> Really?
<Hurizen> I try, Thanks Blue
<elyon225> BluesKaj: You're confused lol.  I'm having a problem with sessions... not the screen saver :)
<Hurizen> I let you know
<BluesKaj> the large X indicates a scrnsaver prob even in sessions
<Hurizen> Ok, but if I lock session, It shows the right screensaver
<elyon225> BluesKaj: I don't have a big X.
<Hurizen> I have I have =D
<elyon225> hahah
<elyon225> Poor BluesKaj is trying so hard to help me fix a problem I don't have ;)
<knapp> elyon225 That didn't fix it :( also tried kdesu ... and that didn't work either.
<elyon225> knapp: Okay... do you have enough free space on that partition?
<knapp> yes like 80 gigs
<elyon225> knapp: And is that exactly what the error message says? Just "Cannot create folders"?
<Hurizen> YES! Blue it works now! Problem fixed, Thanks
<BluesKaj> well just to let you know the big white X isn't the mouse cursor , elyon225 :)
<knapp> "cannot place file, unable to make directories"
<atidem> hello folks
<elyon225> BluesKaj: No, I know... I was thinking of the small white X that sometimes is the mouse cursor when restarting X (usually doesn't last long)...
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Just didn't know what he was referring to.
<Hurizen> Eheh
<BluesKaj> cool, Hurizen :)
<Hurizen> So.. enabling power management had fixed the problem...
<Hurizen> It's a bug or?
<elyon225> BluesKaj: So think you could fix my problem too?
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<elyon225> knapp: Well, the only 2 possibilities I could think of is that it's a permissions problem or a space problem.  I don't use KAudio, though... sorry, bro.
<Hurizen> knapp try using another program...
<Hurizen> =/
<knapp> Whats another good ripper for kde?
<Hurizen> try Grip
<DaSkreech> how do I copy a bunch of backup files to be non backup?
<elyon225> DaSkreech: What kind of backup files are you referring to?
<elyon225> !grip | knapp
<ubotu> knapp: grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<DaSkreech> These are currently kate files
<DaSkreech> like file.txt~
<DaSkreech> but even say file.txt.bak
<BluesKaj> elyon225, that's the nature of secure sessions ...they require the pwd, if you want the login scrn for a new session don't lock it . AFAIK :)
<DaSkreech> How would I copy and strip the ends?
<elyon225> BluesKaj: No, I can lock the session and start a new one (which shows the login screen fine), but for other users, there is no option to Log Out and Start New Session.... so when they log out, it asks for my password.  No reason for that.
<Hurizen> Knapp: Is your partition ext3 or FAT?
<elyon225> DaSkreech: I assume you don't want to do it one-by-one?
<DaSkreech> elyon225: Dear lord no :)
<elyon225> DaSkreech: Because that is simply a matter of [cp file.ext~ file.ext] 
<knapp> ext3
<elyon225> DaSkreech: Ah... not sure how to do batch renaming in linux....
<DaSkreech> Yeah how do I make that cp *.txt~ *.txt ?
<Dr_willis> thats what the 'rename' command is for. i belive.. or use that kderename tool.
<elyon225> DaSkreech: I'd say you could TRY that (but do it with copies in a seperate directory so you don't lose anything if it works unexpectadly)
<Dr_willis> or learn your bash :)
<knapp> OH, I think I figured what it was
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I'm trying to learn my bash
<YumeNoEien> hi everyone
<elyon225> knapp: What's that?
<Dr_willis> i always end up making a perl script that THEN generates the proper commands (and prints them out) then i pipe it  through sh. :)
<knapp> stand by for confirmation :)
<YumeNoEien> wanna rename something?
<Dr_willis> but im too old to change my ways
<DaSkreech> haha
* elyon225 bows to Guru Dr_willis.
<elyon225> :)
<YumeNoEien> use 'mv'
<hatta> for each in *.txt ; mv $each $(echo $each | sed 's/txt~/txt/'; done
<YumeNoEien> xD
<DaSkreech>  elyon225 read man rename and look at the example
<LjL> that's terrible
<Dr_willis> The AMIGA OS had a similer command to how i 'do it'
<hatta> DaSkreech, ^^
<YumeNoEien> i remember my old commy 64
<hatta> oh I left out a parens
<YumeNoEien> ^ ^
<hatta> for each in *.txt ; mv $each $(echo $each | sed 's/txt~/txt/'); done
<elyon225> DaSkreech: Oh nice :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Since you've obviously used Linux for a while, could you tell me how to force KDE to ALWAYS return to the login screen when a user logs off?
<Dr_willis> Hmm where is it returning to now?
<BluesKaj> sorry elyon225 , can't help you there
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Right now, if there is another session already locked, logging out just prompts for that session's password.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Ask your video questions here, there are people who are more familiar with the various options and drivers.
<YumeNoEien> Does anyone have any experience with WinModems?
<BluesKaj> yes jhutchins , i did, thx :)
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  ive never used the 2 users on kde at the same time stuff.. guess ya could just disable the user switching features.
<knapp> elyon225 nvm I have no idea why it's doing this
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I don't want to, though.  For instance, I'll leave myself logged in and downloading torrents overnight.  So I lock my session so others can log in.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I share this computer with a family of 5 :)
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  i found that creating a vnc session (thats hidden) with a light window manager,  and just running the ktorrent (or whatever) application - works very well for me.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  that way it can run totally hidden. :)
<Dr_willis> and i can then access if from other pc's to check up on it.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Hmm... not quite what i'm looking for.
<Dr_willis> Ive never used the multi-session stuff however. so cant help ya much in that area
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Alright... thanks anyway.  Doesn't seem anyone knows why it does this lol
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  i imagine theres some options SOMEWHERE in kdm perhaps that may tweak that.
<Dr_willis> kde has so many tweakable things - that no one ever notices. :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, as configurable as Linux is supposed to be, I'd be surprised if this couldn't be changed.
* Dr_willis starts a new session
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  you got the 'user friendly'  side vs the 'let me tweak things MY way side' of programming these days. :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Although, this method is VERY not user friendly.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Makes no sense to do it this way, really.
<DaSkreech> hatta: unexpected token near mv
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Is there a configuration utility for kdm?
<Dr_willis> The idea that you CAN have multi-user/sessions is a relativity new feature of kde/linux
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<elyon225> Dr_willis: The only time I've setup a login screen was with gnome's gdmsetup.
<Dr_willis> i got a kdm config tool in my menus
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Hmm... I don't.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: At least not under Settings, System, or Utilities.
<YumeNoEien> I need to install a driver for my winmodem but i dont know how to do it, can someone help me?
<YumeNoEien> :(
<Dr_willis> system admin -> login manager
<genii> I remember with xdm had to go mess around in obscure subdirs of /etc/X11
<Dr_willis> Hmm i started a new Gnome session.. did logout and it exited and poped me to the kde session i started it from
<YumeNoEien> Would someone help me if i said i was a young single blond supermodel?
<YumeNoEien> =3
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Hmm... I didn't see any options for this in there.
<DaSkreech> hatta: I think you are missing a do
<YumeNoEien> oh well, guess everyone buisy right now. Il try again later on :)
<elyon225> !winmodem | YumeHasHisDriver
<ubotu> YumeHasHisDriver: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  so when you close session #2 - you want to go back to KDM, NOT session #1
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Correct.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  never seen it done that way.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Logging out of session #2, prompts for the password for #1
<Dr_willis> :)
<elyon225> Why not? Seems so wrong to do it this way.
<elyon225> Then again, I'm thinking of how Windows handles it (Switch User).  I want that kind of thing here.
<Dr_willis> it would have to actually close session #2. and spawn a new session to run kdm i guess..
<Dr_willis> go ask the #kde guys.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Alright... didn't think of that ;)
<Dr_willis> Im suprised it even works as well as it does. heh heh.
<Dr_willis> i think its a kdm related setting - because if you dont use kdm - then a lot of the login/session options are disabled.
<Dr_willis> Hmm the 'switch user' menu even has a listing of the CONSOLE logins..
<Dr_willis> thats... interesting.
<ForgeAus> hmm I hate that some packages want to break my *buntu-desktop ones
<petepete> ive added the new kde to my /etc/apt/sources.list and updated adept manager, but what do I do now?
<torre97> hola
<manchicken> Howdy.
<|Shadow|> Uhh, i click on K-Menu go to System settings and click monitor and display, and it won't allow me to raise my resolution above 640x480 now
<|Shadow|> can anyone please help me to fix this?
<manchicken> Are you sure it's got the right monitor and video card selected?
<torre97> tego problema con la wifi, en egnome entraba en internet con networmanger. Ahora he instalado kubuntu y no consigo entrar con wifi radar. que puedo hacer?
<|Shadow|> how do i find that out?
<manchicken> !es } torre97
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<manchicken> !es | torre97
<ubotu> torre97: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<torre97> gracias
<manchicken> torre97: De nada
<torre97> perdonad
<manchicken> torre97: Np
<|Shadow|> in hardware it says that my graphics card and driver at vesa
<|Shadow|> and my monitors are both plug and play
<|Shadow|> i've only just installed, trying it out as a alternative to windows :)
<jon_chan> I'm on Edgy and my version of Automake is 1.4ish. How do I get it to 1.9 or above. I have backports support in my apt sources and I already performed an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<screemo> anyone experiencing problems with knetworkmanager when logging into kde ? about half of the times, mine just load the applet and the dissappears again
<screemo> I'm using wpa/wpa2 on ipw3945
<YumeHasHisDriver> elyon225: thank you for the help! I did what the page set and im gonna try and see if it works.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about some standardised auto-install convention
<jon_chan> Anyone know why this is a problem?
<jon_chan> If so, how do I fix it?
<shadowhywind> would Assembling RAID arrays fail cause my usplash to go to text?
<genii_> bah my connection is cutting out again
<DaSkreech> genii: What convention?
<genii_> DaSkreech Well for example some ppl are using the Kickstart method to do automated installs. Others are using ways like netboot or preseeded cdrom images. I'd like it if they standardises on something like preseeding. Right now I have some example preseed files for instance in which the examples for autoadding a user fail miserably.
<genii_> DaSkreech Even between stock Debian and Ubuntu the preseed values are radically different for simple things like decaring what locale you have or what timezone and so on. Very frustrating
<DaSkreech> Well yeah Welcome to Distributions
<genii> ARG ghosted again
<padlefot> where do I add entries for autostarting apps when loggin into KDE?
<malik> is it possible to change the shortcut "Ctrl++" in firefox to just "+"?
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<genii> Somewhere like ~/.kde/Autostart
<genii> DaSkreech Heh :)
<Ippatsu> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<padlefot> whatsuckscsac<xzc<zxcx<cxzathans Ippatsu
<DaSkreech> malik: I guess Don't know why you would want that
<padlefot> sorry for that letter mess
<DaSkreech> genii: I doubt you'll find Zen in an auto installation for Linux
<malik> DaSkreech: just easier to use like opera
<genii> DaSkreech Well, I already solved some issues like wrong resolution, what desktop and adding a wvdial user. But just auto-adding a regular default user if baffling the hell out of me
<|Shadow|> could anyone please VNC me and sort out my graphics for me?
<|Shadow|> i've been trying for 10 hours to get this to work now
<|Shadow|> and i'm really fed up with it, gonna give up soon.
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> |Shadow|: try that
<|Shadow|> oh god, another tutorial
<|Shadow|> this will be the 16th one i've read.
<DaSkreech> |Shadow|: you'll be a better person for it :)
<genii> LOL There are just so many manuals to read and so little time to Read all The Freakin Manuals
<|Shadow|> most of the manuals i've read don't give correct instructions
<genii> |Shadow| Hence the "Freakin" part of RTFM
<|Shadow|> lol
<malik> is it possible to change the shortcut "Ctrl++" in firefox to just "+"..........any one has any idea?
<genii> malik Instead if you have a scrollwheel just use CTRL then the wheel
<MidMark> hi
<DaSkreech> malik: Might take a recompile...
<MidMark> is there a program to add password to pdf in linux? Seems that openoffice cannot do it
<DaSkreech> Or it may be in about:config
<|Shadow|> uhh, i went in there and did the aticonfig thing
<genii> I wonder if about:config  may have a value there to change for that actually
<|Shadow|> and i did aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<gemidjy> is there a way to check what was last upgraded on the system ?
<gemidjy> with apt-get
<genii> DaSkreech LOL
<|Shadow|> and it said Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect the running session
<|Shadow|> and it had no effect on the screen.
<malik> genii: i have gone thru about:config and i cudnt c anything
<genii> |Shadow|: That just means whatever change you just made will become active next time you start the X server
<|Shadow|> ok, so i'll do a reboot and see if that solves it :)
<genii> You could sort contents of /var/cache/apt by time newest first to see what was last installed
<genii> |Shadow|: No reboot needed
<malik> |Shadow|: u can press Ctrl Alt Backspace instead of restarting
<|Shadow|> i still havn't found the thing to just restart x, so i just have to reboot my pc :p
<|Shadow|> thats usefull :)
<genii> |Shadow|: Yes, ctrl-alt-backspace works. Also to exit to the login screen then restart it from the options listed there
<malik> |Shadow|: u can press Ctrl Alt Backspace instead of restarting...........or logout and then click on the document icon on the left side of the login menu n click on restart x
<|Shadow|> the situation is still the same though
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana
<|Shadow|> i do the ati thing thats supposed to set up a dual head graphics card for dual display (which is what i have)
<|Shadow|> and im still stuck with one display in 640x480.
<DaSkreech> |Shadow|: What are you trying to do?
<|Shadow|> 2 monitors with bigdesktop at 1024x768
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Ok
<|Shadow|> its taken me 10 hours to get pretty much no where
<|Shadow|> its damned frustrateing
<|Shadow|> can anyone please help me to get this working?
<|Shadow|> if not im just gonna have to give up and uninstall, linux with 1 monitor at 640x480 isn't worth useing.
<timster> Can you get whatpulse on kubntu?
<devilsadvocate> |Shadow|, perhaps someone at #ubuntu may be able to help...
<|Shadow|> heh, ubuntu sent me here.
<robinwood> d
<robinwood> na leute
<hatta> ati sucks, sorry
<|Shadow|> i didn't choose my card :/
<hatta> it's easy enough to do with an nvidia card
<devilsadvocate> |Shadow|, nothing is working, or just 3d?
<|Shadow|> nothing is working pretty much, linux starts into kubuntu
<|Shadow|> and its locked in 640x480
<notech> the ati hardware is good, the drivers need work...in my opinioon
<devilsadvocate> |Shadow|, how did the livecd look?
<|Shadow|> the livecd worked at 1024x768
<|Shadow|> its when i enabled my secondary screen in the kubuntu gui that this happened
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas on why fsck would run everytime on boot. and cause my usplash to switch to text
<notech> |Shadow|: maybe post your config to a pastebin so others can look at it
<|Shadow|> ok, one sec.
<ForgeAus> argh! I have virtual package problems!
<devilsadvocate> shadowhywind, you may have set it to do that?
<shadowhywind> devilsadvocate how can i change it?
<devilsadvocate> shadowhywind, there a command called tunefs or something... :|
<shadowhywind> for a fat partition?
<notech> put it on a diet :)
<shadowhywind> hehe
<ForgeAus> rofl
<devilsadvocate> shadowhywind, no idea about fat partiotions.. havent used them in a while :P
<ForgeAus> hmm tunefs doesn't seem to work
<sean0h> ok i installed kubuntu
<sean0h> resolution all funky
<notech> shadowhywind: have you let it complete the fsck?
<sean0h> any solutions?
<devilsadvocate> sean0h, details?
<sean0h> ok
<sean0h> geforce fx6600LE
<sean0h> vcard
<sean0h> i got to desktop
<shadowhywind> notech, yes. I have done couple manual ones, but it does the check everytime i boot. In fstab it is set for 1 (which i guess checks it everytime)
<sean0h> but resolution was wierd
<sean0h> is there a file i have to edit?
<devilsadvocate> describe wierd...
<sean0h> like all distorted
<devilsadvocate> too big, too small, out of proporition?
<sean0h> small
<sean0h> pixelly
<sean0h> out of proportion
<notech> shadowhywind: i don't have any fay partitions but maybe the man page will say what 1 is. man for fsck or man for mount
<devilsadvocate> sean0h, widescreen?
<|Shadow|> http://pastebin.com/871481 is my xorg.conf
<sean0h> ya
<timster> Kubuntu makes the simlest of games realy slow :(
<timster> Is there any fix for this
<sean0h> i dont have a widescreen or lsd
<sean0h> i think it dont like my vcard
<timster> How can i get my graphics card to work properly?
<BluesKaj> sean0h, the graphics driver prolly needs to be updated to linux drivers
<MidMark> devilsadvocate: are you the one from hwup??
<sean0h> OK
<|Shadow|> notech heres my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/871481 :)
<devilsadvocate> hwup?
<atidem> |Shadow|: do you have a tablet pc?
<sean0h> how do i do that
<|Shadow|> no
<sean0h> sorry i am a noob
<sean0h> heh
<|Shadow|> normal tower machine :)
<MidMark> devilsadvocate: hardware upgrade
<newuser> hi all
<devilsadvocate> sean0h, you could try getting nvidia drivers. there are loads of howtos on the forums, and nvidia is a far sight easier that ati in this regard
<BluesKaj> google linux drivers for the graphics card is what I had to do
<newuser> I have a pinnalce pc tv 60e dvb-t does someone teel me if it works under kubuntu 6.10?
<devilsadvocate> MidMark, i dont think i am
<atidem> |Shadow|: you don't need wacom
<|Shadow|> atidem i don't know, i've only installed linux recently
<sean0h> now do i not have to edit xorg.conf?
<MidMark> devilsadvocate: sorry probably you are another devilsadvocate, how many has? :)
<|Shadow|> what should i c hange?
<linuxn0Ob> wtf, all nicks are taken in this server!
<newuser> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<notech> |Shadow|: i'm not real familiar with ATI but you monitor section has modeline for 640x480 and the screen section is also 640x480
<|Shadow|> i allready have the drivers installed -.-
<|Shadow|> heh ok i'll try changeing that
<|Shadow|> this really seems to be like a never ending loop with you guys
<notech> he needs wacom if he has that device
<|Shadow|> i ask ubuntu, they say install the drivers, i install the drivers, still doesn't work, go through loads of tutorials that they link me to, none of those work, they send me here, you guys send me back to ubuntu, then you say drivers again :D
<Aarthas> I've got a problem with WPA WLAN, I've tried sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant  as the wiki says, but it says that it cant find any packages...
<notech> |Shadow|: i'd try the screen section, change the modeline and you'd need completely new modes for it
<Aarthas> anyone know what i can do?
<|Shadow|> heh, it won't let me edit it because its read only
<sean0h> ok i understand that but to install nvidia drivers do i not have to be able to view desktop properly and get into sudo?
<atidem> notech: he doesnt need wacom module
<Aarthas> I've got a problem with WPA WLAN, I've tried "sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant"  as the wiki says, but it says that it cant find any packages...
<surgy> hello
<|Shadow|> heh, back to windows i guess.
<Aarthas> comeon, you linux guys use to be very helpfull...
<glundberg> does anyone know how to have Adept-Updater ignore certain updates?
<Balsamic_Chicken> hmm i'm trying to watch fox shows on myspace.com, but it says only windows or apple is supported, if there's workarounds, what are they?
<Balsamic_Chicken> glundberg you can uncheck it when it says a package is upgradable
<|Shadow|> Aarthas lol after being sent around 18 diffrent tutorial websites, that say a long list of completely diffrent instructions to achieve one task (get my dam monitor out of 640x480), and having no help in 4 diffrent linux channels
<|Shadow|> i'd say that your about right, the support sucks.
<Balsamic_Chicken> glundberg u can click on upgradable, and then choose to ignore it
<Aarthas> |Shadow|: I've got a 16:10 screen and it's loocked @ 1024x768 :P
<tony_> hello...i'm a noob and trying to install mythtv on kubuntu edgy...at one point the instructions say to "create the file /usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop" and later to create a script "/usr/local/bin/mythtv.sh"...how do I do this?
<|Shadow|> heh, i've got 2 monitors on a dual head graphics card.
<tony_> how can I create a file and a script?
* Balsamic_Chicken jealous
<|Shadow|> and i've spent the past 18 hours trying to get help
<Aarthas> I've got a crappy laptop graphics chipset...
<|Shadow|> waste of my dam time, should have just stuck with windows and not bothered to install the thing.
<glundberg> Balsamic_Chicken: that's not an option.  there's Cancel Changes, Request Removal, Request Purging
<ForgeAus> cyall
<Aarthas> perhaps we should go back to WinXP?
<|Shadow|> Aarthas im allready there.
<Aarthas> :)
<ForgeAus> hehe XP is ok but kubuntu us better
<Lil_Eagle> I just tried myspace and it says it is not available for people outside of the U.S.  Stupid browser shouldn't identify my country.
<Balsamic_Chicken> glundberg click cancel changes
<ForgeAus> (with VMware you can have both!
<glundberg> Balsamic_Chicken:  if I choose Cancel Changes, the system tray icon stays there
<|Shadow|> ForgeAus i beg to differ, if a operating system takes 18 hours and i still can't get the dam thing out of 640x480
<|Shadow|> then it wins the suckyness award by default.
<ForgeAus> shadow, but are your results typical?
<Aarthas> yes, but kubuntu won't work, and no one helps me so...
<tony_> any help on how I can create a file and script?
<ForgeAus> Aarthas what doesn't work about it?
<|Shadow|> no, i've seen alot of people with this problem begging for help, nobody bothers.
<|Shadow|> either that or we get posted around multiple tutorials that are incorrect.
<Aarthas> it says "couldn't find any packages..."
<baloe> Where can I find Hercules Smart TV drivers for kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> you mean adept?
<Lil_Eagle> shadow, it works... open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aarthas> ah, well, I'll try again tomorrow, gonna watch TV now
<tony_> so nobody knows how to create the file "/usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop"????
<|Shadow|> sigh, i'll try that. if it doesn't work im going to uninstall
<|Shadow|> extra 3gb of hard disk space ftw.
<ForgeAus> Shadow which video card?
<ciro> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<|Shadow|> ati eax1600pro
<notech> threats of uninstalling tends to limit help from others
<ForgeAus> wow ... thats pretty hot!
<|Shadow|> notech well, its a ditch attempt. i have been trying to get help for the past 18 hours
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain if Linux will support all that your card can do
<ciro> guys where can I find a good repos list?
<|Shadow|> so if anyone had any intesnion of helping, chances are they would have done it by now.
<tony_> I'm not even sure anyone is answering me at all!!! sigh...
<|Shadow|> and i know full well my card sucks, i've been told that many times.
<xenol> ciro type !source-o-matic
<ForgeAus> theres an flxgr ??? or something driver
<ciro> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ForgeAus> no it doesn't suck
<ciro> tnx :D
<xenol> :)
<ForgeAus> it's just linux hasn't really caught up with it
<|Shadow|> yes, i have that driver installed.
<xenol> just build ur repos for ur own country
<ForgeAus> shadow then whats the problem?
<tony_> HELLO.....HOW DO YOU CREATE A FILE!!!! Please help me!! Please
<ForgeAus> you can't cahnge res?
<|Shadow|> i have a dual head graphics card, i have 2 monitors, and linux decides its going to run 1 monitor in 640x480
<ForgeAus> whats in monitor settings?
<|Shadow|> i want both my monitors running.
<Lil_Eagle> how do you create a file in windows?  Same here.  Right click and say new...
<|Shadow|> not much, pretty much all the settings are blanked out.
<ForgeAus> ahh theres a tool um radeontool? that I had for that multi-monitor support
<ForgeAus> but then yours isn't a radeon, so I'm not sure if it will work
<tony_> I have to create the file mythtv.desktop and place it in /usr/share/xsessions/...how do I do this???
<|Shadow|> yes mine is a radeon
<|Shadow|> and it fits under that driver, and i have that driver installed
<|Shadow|> and i've done the initializaing commands for it
<ForgeAus> you got radeontool too?
<|Shadow|> and it STILL doesn't work.
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok.. well I don't know...
<ForgeAus> not for sure anyhow
<Lil_Eagle> tony_, you'll have to do that as root.  Normal accounts don't have write permission there... you can do this:
<ForgeAus> there probably is a way tho
<|Shadow|> just trying that sudo command now :)
<ForgeAus> running dual monitors shouldn't be too difficult
<ForgeAus> lol sudo command probably wasn't meant for you anyway shadow
<ForgeAus> (I think they had the nick wrong)
<Lil_Eagle> type sudo touch /usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop
<ForgeAus> hey underdog :)
<tony_> woo hoo..thank you Lil_Eagle!!
<ForgeAus> know much about ATI cards? Shadow could use some help with multiple monitors
<ForgeAus> my all in one wonder card can do that too but i havn't as yet USED multiple monitors for it
<|Shadow|> lol
<|Shadow|> if anyone does actually want to help me, i have VNC up and running
<ForgeAus> sounds like the second one is defaulting to a base VGA adaptor or something
<ForgeAus> Shadow, sorry I don't know HOW to help you any more than just refer you to read whatever documentation you can find
<ForgeAus> (or google stuff)
<ForgeAus> or wait for a guru here that knows more
<Lil_Eagle> do guru's come here?
<ForgeAus> there was one really good wiki
<ForgeAus> about ati drivers
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, google it.
<ForgeAus> I don't have the webpage anymore tho (at least I don't think I do
<tony_> Lil_Eagle...thank you..i've created the file...but when i click to open it...i can't...I have to put a bunch of info in this file...how do I do this?
<|Shadow|> ugh not again
<|Shadow|> i've read 18 damned tutorials
<ForgeAus> ahh have you been here? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page ?
<|Shadow|> i've been sitting here trying to do this for nearly 19 hours now
<|Shadow|> do you honestly think i havn't googled?
<|Shadow|> i dunno if i wanna read a 19th tutorial on how to fix this.
<|Shadow|> its getting VERY repetative.
<ForgeAus> I take it you've done all this stuff : sudo aticonfig --initial ?
<Lil_Eagle> Tony, just navigate to it with Konqueror then right click and choose Action->Edit as Root.
<ForgeAus> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<ForgeAus> sudo aticonfig --internal-agp=off
<|Shadow|> yes i did that.
<ForgeAus> actually what do you get from: fglrxinfo
<ForgeAus> ???
<|Shadow|> hey i reconfigured the x thing and i've gone up to 1024x768
<|Shadow|> which is atleast a move in the right direction.
<ForgeAus> but you can't get the other monitor to follow suit
<Lil_Eagle> Anyone know how to configure a browser not to identify which country one is in?
<|Shadow|> thats the one
<ForgeAus> did the ati radeon tool have the dual monitor gui control?
<|Shadow|> the other monitor shows a exact clone of the 1st monitor (i think thats a hardware thing)
<ForgeAus> um lil you mean konqueror?
<|Shadow|> fglrxinfo returns some stuff about mesa
<ForgeAus> theres a browser identification thing in konqueror
<ForgeAus> you can set it
<ForgeAus> (in either preferences or tools)
<ForgeAus> theres a string that lets you alter that kinda stuff
<|Shadow|> thats where one of the tutorials i read went wrong, it said that i should see stuff about fglrx there and not mesa
<|Shadow|> and it gave me a long list of troubleshooting things to solve it, none of them did.
<Lil_Eagle> I'm trying now...
<Lil_Eagle> Man does it look different in Konq.
<|Shadow|> so uhh, with enableing the second monitor
<ForgeAus> hmmm shadow mostly about 3d acceleration for it
<|Shadow|> im in the Monitor and display thing, in the hardware tab
<|Shadow|> Graphics card is ati, driver is fglrx, monitor 1 is custom 1, monitor 2 is <unknown>
<Lil_Eagle> Nope, get endless redirect and reload.  Oh well.  Browser wars.
<ForgeAus> shadow how about ATI control ?
<ForgeAus> its an extra package
<|Shadow|> ah cool
<|Shadow|> before when i tried to start this it started in some low mode
<|Shadow|> without any settings
<|Shadow|> but now t heres alot more settings
<ForgeAus> its not in the "control panel" (known as system settings in kubuntu)
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> might be able to fix it now
<|Shadow|> i clicked on big desktop and hit apply, it said i had to restart X, i do ctrl + alt + backspace, log back in and its exactly as it was before i hit apply lol
<tony_> Lil_Eagle...I've created the script Mythtv.sh...how do I add something into there...it says I don't have write acces...denied
<|Shadow|> clone mode :(
<|Shadow|> but i set it to big desktop horizontal
<ForgeAus> actually it doesn't idnetify location but it can identify language
<ForgeAus> not sure if that helps lil
<Lil_Eagle> Lang is English.  It goes by ip address.
<ForgeAus> you have to set a checkbox on to add it
<ForgeAus> well then no browser identification is going to help
<ForgeAus> you have to either proxy your IP somehow or find another way
<ForgeAus> I can't really help you other than that
<|Shadow|> so, im in the ATI Control panel thing
<|Shadow|> i go to desktop setup, it appears to see 2 monitors
<ForgeAus> yeah does it show both monitors?
<|Shadow|> i click the "Big Tesktop Horizontal" button, click apply
<|Shadow|> it tells me i need to reboot the XServer for changes to take effect
<|Shadow|> i do ctrl + alt + backspace, log in again. and its still clone
<Lil_Eagle> Yeah, and I can't hide the IP because that's my ISP's router doing it and I'm not aloud to change it's setup.
<ForgeAus> hmmm Shadow :( sorry your having bad luck.... not sure why that didn't work
<|Shadow|> heh :(
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, welcome to proprietary software.
<|Shadow|> i'll try a complete reboot
<|Shadow|> lol
<ForgeAus> yeah that might help
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle with your router, you can probably get firmware updates.
<|Shadow|> i know you can got the bt homehub things
<|Shadow|> bt homehub = netgear \o/
<|Shadow|> one thing thats slightly strange is i have 2 ATI Control things in my K Menu
<|Shadow|> but they both appear to be functional.
<Lil_Eagle> Yes, but they send the updates.  If I do anything they'll cut me off.  I'm not in U.K. and don't have bt.
<|Shadow|> aww, :(
<Lil_Eagle> They don't know that I run more than one computer from the router.  (well maybe they do now :))
<ForgeAus> I gotta go sleep
<ciro> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ForgeAus> shadow  probably kmenu duplicating it
<ForgeAus> don't worry just delete one
<Lil_Eagle> If you're in Au, you're 3:30 in the AM!
<ForgeAus> yeah thats about right wait 7.30 you mean
<Lil_Eagle> (or so)
<|Shadow|> ok :)
<ForgeAus> I havn't slept yet!
<Lil_Eagle> Go to bed.
<ForgeAus> I'm about to
<tony_> I need to add "gnome-screensaver, mythfrontend"and some other stuff to mythtv.sh script..how do i do this?
<ciro> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ForgeAus> had too many kubuntu problems to fix lol
<ForgeAus> loosing sleep over it
<Lil_Eagle> You don't in KDE...
<ForgeAus> bye
<Lil_Eagle> Bot, beryl is cool...
<LobsterWing> \
<Lil_Eagle> see what I mean about IP, we can see where the people come from.
<tony_> how do I do this guys? add text to a script file?
<Lil_Eagle> Tony, you'll need to use gnome for that.  If you don't have it, you can easily get it from the repos.
<LjL> tony_: a text editor usually helps
<Lil_Eagle> I told you, navigate to it, then right click, select Action-> Edit as Root.
<Lil_Eagle> Cut and Paste....
<|Shadow|> oO, i think i made it work sorta
<|Shadow|> i clicked test and it went into this grey screen with a big X as a mouse pointer
<|Shadow|> but, it was dual display and i could move the pointer between my 2 screens
<|Shadow|> which means that linux must by default know what my hardware is, and know that its functional :)
<|Shadow|> WOOT its working
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, you're getting there...
<|Shadow|> hahahahaha sweet, only took 19 hours lol
<ciro> guys who can I installa ati drivers on edgy?
<ciro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ciro> done :P
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, think of the adrenaline rush... nothing like that happens with Windows.
<|Shadow|> lol
<newbie> don't say the dirty word WINDOWS
<newbie> lol
<|Shadow|> lol
<|Shadow|> well it sorta worked
<Lil_Eagle> Can I say winBlows?
<|Shadow|> for some reason my left screen kinda scrolls around the desktop
<LjL> i'd rather you said Windows
<Lil_Eagle> Windoze?
<|Shadow|> and when i move the mouse to the right screen it turns into a big square
<voicu> why the hell doesn't ktorrent download or upload anything? http works fine, irc works fine, everything works. i have no firewall, i have a real ip, there are seeders, etc, etc, etc
<Lil_Eagle> Tony, you're seeing standard XWindows.  No Display Manager (if it's like you said)
<DaSkreech> How do I see who just logged into my machine?
<voicu> wtf is wrong with it?
<DaSkreech> My hard drive just dissappeared while I was working on it
<LjL> DaSkreech: tail /var/log/auth.log
<Lil_Eagle> Ktorrent works, but better off with Azureus...
<fdoving> DaSkreech: something like 'lastlog -t 1' ?
<LjL> DaSkreech: disappeared like what?
<DaSkreech> Like i was working on it
<Lil_Eagle> Poof!
<DaSkreech> opened a file hit save and the folders were gone
<LjL> well if it was the root filesystem, i doubt you *have* logs :P
<voicu> Lil_Eagle, if i needed another client i would have asked or searched for one. i am asking for advice on this really annoying issue
<DaSkreech> It was ~
<tony_> Lil_Eagle there is no edit as root option...I can open it in a text editor and than add the lines..but it won't let me save it...what gives?
<LjL> DaSkreech: have you turned off the machine?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<LjL> then do it
<LjL> use a CD to audit it
<DaSkreech> No one logged it says
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Lil_Eagle> Hmm, You runing Kubuntu right?  Dapper?  Edgy?  Breezy?
<DaSkreech> ok let me try save this work
<tony_> kubuntu edgy
<LjL> well do you have any reasonable explanation as to why your home might have gone away, unless there was an intruder?
<DaSkreech> Well someone asked me for a song about 20 minutes ago
<Lil_Eagle> Funny, that option is standard.  OK, do it different.  open a terminal...
<DaSkreech> I was listening to music and it turned off
<DaSkreech> So I thought someone was doing something to get back at me
<tony_> alright...terminal open
<DaSkreech> Then I realized I couldn't save and thought let me keep following up the hoax path to see if I was right
<Lil_Eagle> sudo kwrite /usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop
<Lil_Eagle> (paste it)
<LjL> DaSkreech, if you have a CD handy, a boot from there and a run of chkrootkit and rkhunter certainly won't hurt at any rate
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Lil_Eagle> I told you normal users couldn't write there.
<djwilcox> i just installed kubuntu on my mac as a dual boot
<tony_> thank you...sudo kwrite...gotta remember that!!!
<tony_> it worked
<djwilcox> but i have no sound - whats the k mix
<DaSkreech> LjL: I'm getting an input/output error when remounted to a new folder
<Lil_Eagle> Tony, a better way is to press Alt-F2 to run a command and use kdesu in place of sudo.
<DaSkreech> LjL: of course I can't unmount it since it's obviously in use
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> DaSkreech, is /home on a different partition? different HD?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@85.107.136.27]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<DaSkreech> Partition
<Lil_Eagle> DaScreech, then it's not gone.
<LjL> DaSkreech, do you have smartmontools installed?
<DaSkreech> Lil_Eagle: I know it's still there physically :)
<DaSkreech> Yup
<Lil_Eagle> Tony's now trying to get mythtv working...
<LjL> DaSkreech: then check smartctl -A for starters. though i still suggest you just shut down the machine ASAP and do your checks from a CD, if you have any suspect of an intrusion, which you do
<LjL> (if you go by the book, that should be done by pulling the plug, but i might understand it if you didn't want to do it that way)
<Lil_Eagle> (kidding) you said it disappeared.
<blekos> hello guys i have 2 major problems, 1st is that my wirelles connetction is not activated on startup and i have to run wirelles manager to connect
<blekos> i tried to change it from system settins but no luck, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> LjL: I don't think You understand. The "intrusion" would have been friendly and everyone who could do it is in this room
<Lil_Eagle> blekos, hmm, can you activate it in a script?
<DaSkreech> Anyway I asked and no one is sore with me for not giving over my song on demand
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start using proxy? i have switchproxy for firefox installed, how do i get it to work, i only care cuz i wanna watch the myspace fox videos that i can't watch right now because i'd need window or mac
<DaSkreech> Plus it's from the ftp server at OpenBSD
<blekos> hmm, how?
<DaSkreech> I'm starting to hate XFS
<LjL> DaSkreech: hm, they friendly wiped your /home...? :P
<Lil_Eagle> XFS?  Why are you using XFS?
<DaSkreech> LjL: No I thought they friendly killed all my music till I saved
<blekos> the prob is that it delays start up a lot cause it tries to connect unsuccesfully -no right permissions??-
<DaSkreech> Lil_Eagle: Experiment
<DaSkreech> It got decent ratings
<Lil_Eagle> Sorry, but XFS isn't reliable.... But then again, I used Reiser4 for a while...
<DaSkreech> LjL: how do I read the output of smartctl -A ?
<LjL> DaSkreech: black magic... just pastebin it
<LjL> DaSkreech: basically if something looks very suspicious, it probably is
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lil_Eagle> Bot, this is Kubuntu (and it's on the topic here too.
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3499/
<DaSkreech> Lil_Eagle: Vote for my bot_smack :-)
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start using proxy? i have switchproxy for firefox installed, how do i get it to work, i only care cuz i wanna watch the myspace fox videos that i can't watch right now because i'd need window or mac
<TurnTheOtherWay> woah operas a disorientating irc client
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: are you here?
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: Proxy won't help that
<misja> hey. how can I get the name of my sound card (driver)?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Nothing fails ever
<firecrotch> I remember seeing a link to a page with instructions on how to customize Ubuntu Live CD's.  Anyone know the link?
<DaSkreech> Plus the rest of my stuff is ok
<DaSkreech>  I think it's probably the File system
<Lil_Eagle> Google!
<DaSkreech> Which I can't unmount
<LjL> DaSkreech, SMART attributes can be suspicious without showing up as "failed"
<Lil_Eagle> DaScreech, reboot a live CD.
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> It's not a binary attribute
<DaSkreech> :-(
<LjL> DaSkreech: "buffer i/o error" doesn't sound like "you can't unmount because it's being used", though
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech i'm on kubuntu, is there a way to work around http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/24/index.html so i can watch the video there?
<hak5fan> Does anyone know how to download sourcecode form a cvs repo?
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: Use Konqueror or Firefox and change your Display agent string
<DaSkreech> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Lil_Eagle> I can't watch it.
<DaSkreech> Or install cervesia
<Lil_Eagle> Even if I used Windows.
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech how =)
<xenol> how can i create partition from shell?
<xenol> i have 14 GB unallocated space and want to make it FAT32
<xenol> convert?
<DaSkreech> Display agent extension with Firefox or Tools -> change identifcation in Konqui
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone got raid?
<elyokko> HEY NO ENTIENDO
<elyokko> alguien habla espaol
<elyokko> ?
<Lil_Eagle> hmm, a fat partion?  why?
<xenol> why not ? :)
<DaSkreech> LjL: Yeah it doesn't if I ls or save anything in a folder mounted under home I get an i/o error
<elyokko> alguien sabe el servidor de kubuntus pero en spaol
<firecrotch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> LjL: If I try to umount it so I can fsck it I can't cause it's being used
<Lil_Eagle> No, no hablamos espanol.
<DaSkreech> can I reboot without a home folder?
<darkblue> anyone here with good knowledge about getting beryl to work?
<devilsadvocate> firecrotch, google for gnewsense
<surgy> is it just me or does firefox seem wayyyyyy faster than konq?
<firecrotch> devilsadvocate: thanks!
<Lil_Eagle> Follow the how to.  Bot --- Beryl....
<firecrotch> !beryl | darkblue
<ubotu> darkblue: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Woah strange hours for you
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<darkblue> I have followed the how to and installation, and I have gotten it installed etc, just that I am running into some problems that I cant find answers for
<BluesKaj> !TV Wonder Pro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TV Wonder Pro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !partiotions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partiotions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hak5fan> ubotu:  can't get in to the site.... well I could be it told me that I would want to visit the wiki.... and I can't get in
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech where's display agent extension in firefox? thx
<Lil_Eagle> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> hak5fan: lol
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: It's an extension check https://addons.mozilla.org
<Balsamic_Chicken> ok thx
<hak5fan> xenol: yes he's a bot I found out.........
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech do u happen to know the name? or possible names for the extension?
<hak5fan> but somone could have called them ubotu to be funny........
<DaSkreech> Nope :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx tho =)
<DaSkreech> LjL: ok Here goes
<Hobbsee> hey Da
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech.  meeting.
<hak5fan> does anyone... apart from the bot know how I download source files from a cvs repo
<|Shadow|> uhh
<DaSkreech> Ah
<|Shadow|> my monitors are set to 1024x768
<|Shadow|> my hardware is set to 1024x768
<|Shadow|> my desktop is scrollable, why?
<devilsadvocate> |Shadow|, :D
<DaSkreech> Ha ha That still happens?
<|Shadow|> yea :(
<DaSkreech> hak5fan: install cervesia
<hak5fan> ok
<hak5fan>  cervesia is not in the repos
<Jucato> !info cvs | hak5fan
<ubotu> cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-3 (edgy), package size 1607 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<Lil_Eagle> Hey, I just noticed that my Desktop Preview and Pager works with Beryl!
<Lil_Eagle> It didn't work in 3.5.5
<hak5fan> Jucato:  ok
<Jucato> Lil_Eagle: one of the changes in 3.5.6
<Lil_Eagle> Cool.  I noticed a few other little things, but that was one that was bugging me.
<Lil_Eagle> ha ha, bug bugging me.
<Jose> Hi all, does anyone know a good "how to" to install kubuntu from the internet? (No cd in my old laptop)
<djwilcox> just installed kubuntu on my mac but no sound
<djwilcox> says kmix not running
<djwilcox> do i have to select an output device for the audio
<djwilcox> the sound keys dont seem to work on my keyboard
<djwilcox> did i set up the keyboard layout wrong
<Balsamic_Chicken> what is the firefox addon that will let it tell websites that i'm running on windows rather than kubuntu
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: not sure (as I don't use Firefox), but look for something called Browser Identification or User Agent
<Lil_Eagle> Chicken what happens if you use konqueror and have it identify as mozilla?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato oo cool, thx alot
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato just found it, thx =)
<djwilcox> are their any issues with the sound on g4 powerbooks and kubuntu 6.10
<djwilcox> does kmix control sound in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> User Agent! That's it!
<DaSkreech> djwilcox: Yes
<djwilcox> kmix controls the sound output
<djwilcox> and u have to choose from a drop down menu
<blekos_> any ideas why kcontrol is not accessible from the kmenu?
<blekos_> but need to write on shell?
<waylandbill> darn good question
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato sorry to ask, (don't know where to search for this), but im' trying to watch http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/24/index.html , and after using user-agent, it asks me to download move media player, which is a *.exe file, is there anyway to install this?
<waylandbill> wouldn't matter if all was available in the system configurations
<blekos_> xcatly
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: sorry, like I mentioned earlier... don't use Firefox...
<Jucato> I don't use Firefox
<Lil_Eagle> Too complicated?  Replaced with System Settings.  Add it yourself.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato cool thx tho =)
<blekos_> the thing is that it used to be among with other menus and submenus such configurations etc
<blekos_> sometimes i am getting really frustrated with linux
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato what do u use? maybe i'll just switch to that
<blekos_> it seems i do the same thing [installation]  and getting different resutls
<waylandbill> i just do alt-f2, kcontrol... but I rarely have to to be honest.
<Jucato> konqi
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool i'll try that out
<Lil_Eagle> It's not KDE moving the kcontrol, it's kubuntu.  Just add a new menu item and put it in.
<waylandbill> I had firefox blow up three times today on a gigantic api document with many links... konq displayed it wonderfully.
<vbgunz> using ps aux | grep '[n] ame' how can I kill a certain application by pid?
<djwilcox> in the sound system prefs - hardware it says it audio device autodetect
<blekos_> how can i restart kicker?
<djwilcox> but i dont have any sound
<Jucato> blekos_: if it's still running, press Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Lil_Eagle> yeah, look at www.myspace with firefox and then with konq.  It's not the same!
<Jucato> blekos_: if it isn't running, Alt+F2, "kicker"
<Lil_Eagle> oops.  www.myspace.com
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> retarded, never tried kill
<blekos_> o i c, i'm installing kde 3.5.6 ;)
<waylandbill> Lil_Eagle: not the same meaning better or worse?
<Lil_Eagle> blekos, Beryl works much better with it.
<waylandbill> vbgunz: you can use Ctrl-Esc to bring up the process table and kill from there as well.
<frojnd> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<vbgunz> waylandbill: thanks, but using several different profiles of Firefox doesn't exactly show me the offending one, it seems I can only find it with px aux *unless* I am missing a column :|
<scooter> hi can someone help me install adobe flashplayer onto my system please
<blekos_> btw i am also dealing with a rather strange problem. I try to install new dictionaries in oo but the wizard window is sawn half its original size and i'mnot allowed to resize it!!!
<scooter> i need to know how to navigate to the files in the terminal
<Jucato> !flash | scooter
<ubotu> scooter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> scooter: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<scooter> ok thanks
<msdlk45> sul8er
<djwilcox> can anyone tell me how get the sound working
<djwilcox> di use kmix or the sound system prefs
<ciro> guys who can tell me a nice program similar to windows live messanger?
<|Shadow|> hmm ok this is starting to frustrate me, seriously how do i stop this from making my desktop scrollable
<Lil_Eagle> ciro gaim
<Jucato> djwilcox: kmix is a mixer/volume control. sound settings are in System Settings (afaik)
<Jucato> ciro: Kopete
<Lil_Eagle> jucato, yeah, you're right.
<|Shadow|> i can't use linux with my entire desktop being scrollable, lol
<djwilcox> thanks afaik - do i select from the drop down menu for the audio output
<|Shadow|> seriously wheres the setting to switch this stupid scrolling desktop off
<Jucato> |Shadow|: what desktop scrolling?
<|Shadow|> its like my desktop is bigger than my screen
<|Shadow|> and when i move my mouse to the top, the desktop scrolls up
<Lil_Eagle> Try beryl and let your windows wobble or burn!
<|Shadow|> same for left\right\down too
<|Shadow|> yea im gonna get beryl soon as i got my 2 monitors working properly without this scrolly stuff :S
<Lil_Eagle> I had that scrolling with debian.  It's xorg.conf messed up.
<|Shadow|> well, i have no clue how to edit xorg.conf
<|Shadow|> shall i pastey it?
<Jucato> |Shadow|: in your xorg.conf, try looking for a line that says "virtual" and comment/disable that or configure X to remove resolutions that are higher than your max resolution
<Jucato> !xconfig | |Shadow|
<ubotu> |Shadow|: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh 
<Lil_Eagle> I can try.  ATI card right?
<|Shadow|> yea
<Lil_Eagle> let me see.
<Jucato> !pastebin | |Shadow|
<ubotu> |Shadow|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wedgeV> when i want to google something in konqueror it pops up a dialog asking me if it should open the URL with firefox or save as...
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle http://www.pastey.net/5721
<Jucato> wedgeV: in Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations, make sure that .html files are associated with Konqueror
<|Shadow|> Jucato its a bit more complicated than re running xserver, because im useing 2 monitors.
<webben> I'm trying to compile webkit QT on Kubuntu with the 2nd snapshot of KDE4
<Jucato> wedgeV: and Embedding is set to KHTML
<wedgeV> thanks Jucato
<webben> Does anyone know how to get the webkit build process to think qmake-qt4 is qmake?
<blekos_> could u tell me if u have exactly the same on ur kmenu [if u havent altered it]  1.Graphics 2. Internet 3. Multimedia 4.Office 5.System 6. Utilities 7.add/remove 8.find 9.help 10. system settings -actions-run , switch, lock,log out
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, I'm not sure but I think it's the line:  Option  "Video Overlay" "on"
<|Shadow|> blekos_ you have stuff missing i think
<blekos_> i know, but want to check it
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle what should i change it to?
<JmGV> is anyone using kubuntu amd64 bits?
<blekos_> could u pls tell me how to "add" them?
<JmGV> it seems not to be as well finished as the 32bits one
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, remove that line and restart X.  See if it changes (you can always add it back).
<JmGV> even third party have their drivers more unstable that 32 bits
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle ok :)
<JmGV> the same for Xfree
<Lil_Eagle> Also note that mine shows Video RAM and UseFBDev
<JmGV> it doesnt work easily
<blekos_> any ideas pls
<Lil_Eagle> I used to.  Switched back to 32.
<JmGV> the X11 xorg.conf configuration is not very good
<JmGV> do you think i should swap to 32?
<the_hammer> any wireless laptop users that use pcmia cards??
<JmGV> if i am looking for stability
<Lil_Eagle> jmGV depends on what you do with the computer.
<frojnd> Temp3:       +72C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor  !! what is Temp3 ??
<Lil_Eagle> Stabitly is same, compatibity is a different issue.
<the_hammer> seeking out anyone that has a laptop that uses pcmia NetGear WG511
<the_hammer> if this is you pls answer
<JmGV> i make software
<|Shadow|> uhh, how do i edit xorg.conf
<|Shadow|> the file system seems to be diffrent here, i can't get above home
<|Shadow|> i did sudo gedit xorg.conf is that the right thing? :)
<Lil_Eagle> jm, compiling might be faster with 64 bit, but not much...
<JmGV> well i will try 64
<JmGV> lets see
<Lil_Eagle> you have gedit?  That's ubuntu (gnome) but it's my favorite editor.
<JmGV> use vi
<JmGV> i am sure you have it
<|Shadow|> yea i have it, ubuntu came with gnome but i switched
<the_hammer> Jm if ya have a 64 the 32 will run faster :)
<|Shadow|> im not really worried about which editor i use i just wanna get linux up and running properly :)
<Lil_Eagle> sudo gedit /etc/apt/X11/xorg.conf
<|Shadow|> so uhh, i edited the xorg.conf in /home/shadows
<condor> hi @ll
<JmGV> the_hammer:
<|Shadow|> lol ok
<JmGV> i am thinking about to install debian, instead *ubuntu
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle opens up a blank file
<devin_> anyone running feisty ?
<the_hammer> mepis beta is pretty cool is what im running here
<Lil_Eagle> Duh, forget the apt...
<JmGV> but debian doesnt detect my ethernet card
<Lil_Eagle> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the_hammer> what kinda card?
<JmGV> a broadcom
<the_hammer> gigabyte?
<|Shadow|> yea found it
<|Shadow|> woa this ones alot diffrent to the one i had open
<the_hammer> mepis might be able to
<|Shadow|> i was viewing the wrong xorg.conf lol
<the_hammer> i have a gigabyte card and it detected it
<Lil_Eagle> when toy restart x you'll lose everything open...
<JmGV> wow, i must test it
<the_hammer> beta 4 is 1 i got
<JmGV> the problem i have with linux is that i spend too much time configuring and reconfiguring... i need the time to develop
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle www.pastey.net/5723
<Lil_Eagle> Mepis is Kubuntu Dapper tweaked.  Debian is *buntu made harder.
<|Shadow|> thats the right xorg.conf :)
<the_hammer> lol
<JmGV> anyway i hate windows, so... i have no choice
<the_hammer> im with ya there man
<the_hammer> im currently having probs with my lappy i have wireless card but cant get er goin
<JmGV> :-) sometime i have the feeling as i was always fixing linux
<Lil_Eagle> shadow that file is signicantly different.  There's tons of monitor resolutions in it.
<JmGV> well, wireless is a nightmare
<the_hammer> hell ya at it 3 days so far
<|Shadow|> yea :S
<|Shadow|> so what should i do?
<the_hammer> goin on 4
<Lil_Eagle> jm, you're right.
<JmGV> i am happy having my graphics card and my wire network
<Lil_Eagle> shadow, where did the first one come from?
<the_hammer> kubuntu dont like my card
<|Shadow|> home/shadows
<the_hammer> vid card that is
<|Shadow|> this one came from /etc/X11
<manu_> hi
<the_hammer> kubuntu is ok BUT i cant stand a 600x800 with a 21inch monitor
<the_hammer> thats just wrong
<webben> is there going to be a new KDE4 snapshot for Kubuntu any time soon, and if not, does any know a howto for building a newer qt4/kde4 snapshot?
<the_hammer> lol
<JmGV> what is curious it that my kubuntu detect the card but it doesnt work. I mean, if you type iwconfig, you can see it, but it doesnt work
<JmGV> the_hammer :D
<the_hammer> i have a saphire x550
<the_hammer> 256mb
<Lil_Eagle> the last one is the one that xorg is using.  That's what your problem is.  I can't tell you for sure that it will work, but I would suggest:
<dettoaltrimenti> where can I see how much space is left on my hard drive?
<manu_> i wnated to download a big directory of a ftp server (900files and a lot of fodlers) konqueror always stops @ 22kb, then i wnated to do it in terminal with "ftp" but it wont work, i dont understand the manual and google cant help me cause ftp is a common word
<Xif> Is it true that KDE tries to be more customizable, while Gnome strives for simplicity?
<manu_> can you help me plz?
<JmGV> i can made my graphics card works donwloading drivers from nvidia web page, but even doing that i must touch xorg.conf sometimes
<HymnToLife> dettoaltrimenti, df -h (in a terminal)
<|Shadow|> Lil_Eagle you would suggest...?
<the_hammer> lol
<Lil_Eagle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<|Shadow|> you want me to type that?
<webben> maybe ii need to ask in kubuntu-dev
<JmGV> manu_ ftp protocol doesnt allow you to download recursive folder
<JmGV> you can do it using some application
<JmGV> try nc
<Lil_Eagle> paste it, and pray that it works.  If you get a blank screen then hit ctrl-alt-f1 and put the old one back.
<manu_> JmGV: so with ftp i can only download file after file (and upload file after file)?
<manu_> JmGV: whats nc?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<|Shadow|> "cp: cannot stat `~xorg.conf': No such file or directory"
<JmGV> if you use the true ftp client, yes
<manu_> hi fribuntu
<SSJ_GZ> webben:There's a guide for compiling KDE4 from svn, I'll try and find it.
<JmGV> nc is a software
<JmGV> if you want to upload/download folders using ftp, you must use a client that do it for you
<manu_> JmGV: yes the "true" ftp client for terminal
<Lil_Eagle> your home folder is /home/shadows right?
<fribuntu> Does anyone know how to "force" install a package without getting its dependencies also installed?
<webben> SSJ_GZ, I really need to compile so that I can just use it compile something ... don't want to mess up the rest of my system.
<|Shadow|> yes it is
<JmGV> ftp doesnt do it
<JmGV> i must restart
<webben> So like the released Kubuntu snapshots really.
<JmGV> come back soon
<manu_> JmGV: what about gftp is it able to do it?
<JmGV> gftp is a graphics client
<JmGV> it should work
<JmGV> but in the same way that konqueror does
<SSJ_GZ> webben:That's fine - it's installed into the home directory of a separate user account.
<webben> ah cool
<SSJ_GZ> webben:You simply delete it when done.
<JmGV> gftp is a gnome application, you can test it because perhaps the konqueror problem is something with kde libs
<JmGV> try it
<JmGV> came back soon
<manu_> JmGV: konqueror stops strangely @ 22KB downloaded files, i had no problem to downsload 53mb of files via ftp but it was less files
<php-freak> how do i run a ip whois on linux again?
<SSJ_GZ> webben:http://developernew.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version
<php-freak> duh whois
<php-freak> lol
<webben> SSJ_GZ, wicked thanks :)
<[MuKKinA] > ehm.. sorry anibody speak italian?
<SSJ_GZ> webben:np - good luck!
<|Shadow|> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lil_Eagle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[MuKKinA] > tnx |Shadow|
<|Shadow|> woot, i helped someone lol
<|Shadow|> "cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old'"
<|Shadow|> "Try 1cp --help' for more information."
<Jucato> |Shadow|: what was the exact command you entered?
<Lil_Eagle> oh gee.  do it in 2 commands then.
<|Shadow|> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Shadow|> ok
<Jucato> |Shadow|: you mistyped
<Lil_Eagle> wait, that's not right...
<|Shadow|> same error, missing destination file :P
<Lil_Eagle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> |Shadow|: <Lil_Eagle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lil_Eagle> just copy and paste it.
<Jucato> :)
<|Shadow|> ok it said nothing this time
<|Shadow|> so i assume that worked :)
<Lil_Eagle> bye...
<Dasnipa`> maybe
<|Shadow|> and i had to change /home/xorg.conf to /home/shadows/xorg.conf
<Lil_Eagle> hit ctrl-alt-bksp
<|Shadow|> still 2 screens, scrollable lol
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<Lil_Eagle> you're back that fast?
<|Shadow|> yea i have a relatively fast box :)
<slyfox> Anyone knows anything about networking with windows box?
<kidko> Has anybody else had their X server crash to a black screen?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<tamacracker> kidko did you do the latest update? with edgy?
<slyfox> Why is it that I cannot delete files properly form windows, I have mounted with full read and write permission my windows box and whenever I try to delete a large file, say 600mg, it kind of hangs as if deleting for Linux means pulling the file from windows box to linux box and then deleting. Can I delete fiels straight from windows box via CIFS mounting ?
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I do a quick restart with linux? ctrl+something?
<Jucato> tamacracker: hm... it's not really an applet. it's KHotNewStuff
<tamacracker> maybe?...
<tamacracker> all i know i open it, and it looks up the latest themes
<tamacracker> a long with background.
<Lil_Eagle> Shadow, I can tell you the problem lies with your xorg.conf file, but exactly what to put in it or take out of it to fix your problem I can't say.
<kidko> tamacracker: Yes, I think I just updated it yesterday.
<Lil_Eagle> sorry
<tamacracker> kidko the update ruined my X as well
<|Shadow|> dam :(
<kidko> Do you have it fixed, or are you running it text only too?
<Lil_Eagle> slyfox, search the forums.  Plenty of info there.
<Lil_Eagle> dett:  you can restart x with ctrl-alt-bksp
<|Shadow|> is there any way to zoom in and out on ubuntu?
<kidko> tamacracker: Do you know any way to fix it, or am I just stuck?
<|Shadow|> that would solve the problem if i could zoom out a bit
<tamacracker> kidko... im sorry i had to actually reinstall X because I couldn't go online to ask for help.
<Lil_Eagle> shadow, I don't think so.  reconfigure your video card.
<|Shadow|> :(
<Lil_Eagle> ubotu: !video drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Shadow|> i don't know how, i only installed a few days ago
<Lil_Eagle> ubotu: !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Shadow|> -.-
<kidko> tamacracker: how did you reinstall? Through apt-get or anther way?
<|Shadow|> you sent me there a few hours ago, and i told oyu i've allready installed them
<|Shadow|> i've been sent there atleast 20 times now, starting to get annoying.
<Lil_Eagle> ubotu: !reconfigure video
<tamacracker> lol i literally used the Live CD, and just reinstalled the whole operating system
<Lil_Eagle> That was cute.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tamacracker> im sure there's a fix
<tamacracker> im not the person to ask for help on that situation.
<|Shadow|> heh
<Lil_Eagle> shadow.  Sorry, wrong cue to the bot.
<|Shadow|> i have to be root
<|Shadow|> how do i login to root?
<Lil_Eagle> sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lil_Eagle> but if you ever want to be root you can do: sudo -i and get a root prompt.
<Lil_Eagle> then you don't have to type sudo in front of everything.
<|Shadow|> package xserver-org is not installed a nd no info is available
<|Shadow|> :(
<ciro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lil_Eagle> CLI - The way of the past is the way of the future.
<Lil_Eagle> its xorg, not org
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<|Shadow|> ah, thanks
<Lil_Eagle> remember that command.  You might need it a lot.
<BluesKaj> bash: ...: command not found ... what gives?
<Soul^Reaver> itsays bash? its telling you bash your pc then type in the command :P
<Aristoteles_-__> Salud.
<Soul^Reaver> j/k
<Lil_Eagle> get out the sledge hammer.
<kidko> After using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and running through all of the prompts, it should work on a restart of the server, correct?
<BluesKaj> smartasses :)
<Lil_Eagle> Well, that command will rewrite the xorg.conf file, so you never know what you'll get when you restart X.
<Soul^Reaver> everything working but nessus, ne1 know how to change ass to login to nessus? doesnt give me an option
<underdog5004> guys! www.woot.com is selling a 2.5Ghz box for 250bucks...comes w/ keyboard, mouse, ethernet, etc...no monitor!
<Lil_Eagle> Yeah and I pay $250 to get it shipped here.
<Soul^Reaver> pass*
<underdog5004> nope, 5 bucks for shipping
<Lil_Eagle> not to here.
<underdog5004> ok...just lettin' everyone know about it...
* juano__ is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > juano__
<juano__> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kidko> Does anybody here know a good way to downgrade X?
<juano__> Jucato: whats wrong with away ?
<Jucato> juano__: please turn of your public away message
<juano__> Jucato: ohh sorry, read it already
* juano__ is back.
<mz_> hi all
<Jucato> juano__: if you're on Konversation, disable the "Show away message"
<juano__> Jucato: k , nevermind i wont put that again lol
<Jucato> juano__: Press F2 -> Edit -> Identity Edit -> Away tab
<juano__> Jucato: sorry :-) didnt know at all
<Jucato> juano__: yeah. that's why I mentioned it :)
<mz_> jmnd aus ger?
<Jucato> mz_: English please
<mz_> k,someone from ger?
<Jucato> ger = germany?
<Lil_Eagle> next door?  NL...
<mz_> yesss
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lil_Eagle> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<kidko> Does anybody know how to install an older version of a package using APT-GET (specifically, an X server)?
<Lil_Eagle> Interesting, support for kubuntu and edubuntu in german but only ubuntu in dutch
<Lil_Eagle> kikdo, I would like to learn that too.  Google time.
<SpAwN> Lil_Eagle, id say they consolidated the nl ones into ne
<SpAwN> *one
<Jucato> Lil_Eagle: that really depends on the LoCo team or if someone wants to make a channel for it
<Jucato> Lil_Eagle: LoCo channels are on a per-request basis
<slyfox> What can I use to do Remote Desktop control over home lan network ?
<Lil_Eagle> kidko:  http://dot.kde.org/1129647180/1129679808/1129679867/
<kidko> Thanks
<distro-tester> hello
<distro-tester> hi jucato how are u?
<Lil_Eagle> Not enought people speak Dutch, and most Dutch people speak English or German so it makes sense.
<Jucato> hi distro-tester. doing fine :)
<Lil_Eagle> Damn, it seems I forgot how to type.
<Lil_Eagle> What would we do without google?
<slyfox> Jucato: can you help ?
<Jucato> slyfox: hm... depends on what...
<slyfox> Jucato: What can I use to do Remote Desktop control over home lan network ?
<silver2> I need to find out how to get Kubuntu to recognize my Best Data external modem
<Lil_Eagle> Time for bed.  'night all....
<Jucato> slyfox: ah... sorry, no can do... I don't know those stuff.
<distro-tester> they told me mepis will soon unite whit ubuntu is that true?
<Jucato> distro-tester: no
<spitwise_> ssh -X
<spitwise_> ?
<distro-tester> btw ubuntu is unique heeh
<Jucato> distro-tester: what's true is that MEPIS has switched over to using Ubuntu as their base rather than KNOPPIX (or was it Debian?)
<juano__> Jucato: whats the silent away "/ away reason"??
<distro-tester> debian it hink
<distro-tester> t*
<distro-tester> best distros are debian based
<Jucato> juano__: yep. /away message
<spitwise_> slyfox: ssh -X ..read the man page, cool stuff
<juano__> Jucato: can i use that?
<Jucato> juano__: most definitely :)
<juano__> Jucato: great thanks
<slyfox> spitwise_: I am a noob. Should I google ssh -X or waht is it ?
<kidko> What is the next-most recent version of X? (Not the current, new release)
<spitwise_> slyfox: you use your konsole?
<distro-tester> can u tell me what to enable in repository whit multireverse near couse i just reintalled so a part universe can u list me all i nead enabled?
<distro-tester> universe backports then?
<spitwise_> ssh -X username@ip.add.ress
<distro-tester> there was a list of all of them that should be enabled whit multireverse near to them if u still have it
<spitwise_> ssh tunnels you to the machine and the X argument should allows the X11 forwarding
<slyfox> spitwise_: Well, I can only do the basics, Anything GUI like ?
<spitwise_> slyfox: open your konsole and type: man ssh
<spitwise_> ssh is invaluable
<tamacracker> http://wwCan someone please help me install Gnome-Art, this site gives directions but it's not working: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<distro-tester> any one has the list of all the stuff to enable whit multireverse near to it in repository?
<spitwise_> ssh is pretty basic, i dunno if there's a gui type thingy
<distro-tester> was a big list
<distro-tester> spitwise u got the list all all the ports to enable in repository whit multireverse neard to them?
<distro-tester> near*
<spitwise_> distro-tester: huh?
<distro-tester> my grammar ahah sorry
<distro-tester> i asked if u got the list of what to enable in repository whit multireverse near to it
<distro-tester> couse i just reinstalled
<spitwise_> in your sources.list?
<distro-tester> in adept repository where u do manage repos
<kidko> Could somebody inform me of the second-to-newest X package name? (Should be something like 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu3, except that's a kontact version)
<distro-tester> it's a big list to enable whit multireverse near to it
<spitwise_> well type: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<spitwise_> kate being your text editor
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<distro-tester> yes then what i have to enable whit universe backports and rest?
<Jucato> !multiverse | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<spitwise_> read the comented lines, it will tell you what to UNcomment
<distro-tester> thanx jucato but tha's just universe and backports was much more to enable
<distro-tester> if i don't go wrong
<spitwise_> just take off the # next to the multiverse line:
<distro-tester> like 6 or 5 ports
<spitwise_> #Multiverse
<spitwise_> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<Jucato> it has instructions on how to *add* multiverse
<spitwise_> ..is what mine looks like
<distro-tester> i know that
<Jucato> spitwise_: there's not multirverse line by default. you have to add it
* spitwise_ blinks
<Jucato> the only multiverse lines in there by default would be the one for backports
<spitwise_> hmm i didn't
<spitwise_> mine was there
<Jucato> hm... source-o-matic?
<spitwise_> i got backport lines also
<spitwise_> but maybe its cuz i use ppc?
<kidko> Could somebody inform me of the second-to-newest X package name? (Should be something like 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu3, except that's a kontact version)
<distro-tester> ok wait ill explain better jucato i know how  to enable ports writting multirevese near to it but was asking whic ports i have to enable afther i did universe and backports i rember they where more
<spitwise_> i did have to uncomment it, but it was there
<Soul^Reaver> 4.?? newest anything edgy is 6.10 think dbain 4.6 what u looking for ?
<distro-tester> last time i rember i did enable like nearly all of them
<Soul^Reaver> oubountu is simular to unbuntu gnome correct?/ should be about 5 or 6.X
<Tikigawd> guys i want to run kubuntu in vmware on windows what do i need?
<Soul^Reaver> delete windows & run kubuntu lol
<Jucato> distro-tester: like I said, you have to ADD multiverse. you just enabled the one in backports. you have to add "multiverse" to the line that only has "universe"
<Tikigawd> no i am a gamer
<Tikigawd> i cant do that
<Jucato> !info xorg | kidko
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Soul^Reaver> linux has wine or cedega o play games from windows
<Tikigawd> are vmware appliances a good alternative?
<Soul^Reaver> to*
<Jucato> kidko: ^^^
<distro-tester> yes i knew that so once i did that to universe and backports do i nead to enable anything else jucato or im done?
<Tikigawd> i am to lazy to install it :d
<Jucato> distro-tester: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<d0uglas> is there something that will fire up my eth1 when the wireless drops so i dont have to do a dhclient periodically?
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> 1 min
<Soul^Reaver> wine not hard to d/l & install
<Soul^Reaver> as for being lasy then ur sol
<Jucato> !pastebin | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jonty> Ok, grub, installed on my hda boot sector, has been corrupted. What do I do to put it back, like the installed did it
<Soul^Reaver> well u need a bug egg to turn into a larve then a grub :P
<Tikigawd> is haiku any good?
<Tikigawd> haiku os?
<Soul^Reaver> jonty how did grub become corrupt?
<d0uglas> App to reconnect wifi on dropped signals?
<Jonty> Soul^Reaver: I'm not sure, possibly Paragon
<Soul^Reaver> not a disk error? it might be recoverable by a disk scan
<Jonty> Soul^Reaver: All I know is the hard disk is intact but it seems like something's happened to the boot sector
<Jonty> and thus grub
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Soul^Reaver> if track 0 fails u cant use grub :(
<Soul^Reaver> hhmmm..
<slyfox> Jucato: remote desktop is very easy ! Enable Remote Desktop (VNC) on Kubuntu
<Tikigawd> is slackware a good distro?
<slyfox> Jucato: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kubuntu/enable-remote-desktop-vnc-on-kubuntu/
<Soul^Reaver> the partition is intact, are you using kubuntu live cd or have 1?
<Jonty> Is there a GUI or command line tool to at least see if it's there?
<Jucato> slyfox: it's not that it's difficult.. I just don't have auser for it
<Jonty> Soul^Reaver: Linux is safe on hdb. Windows occupies all of hda except for the boot sector, where Grub is
<distro-tester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3510/ there u go jucato exclude universe and backports that i still have to enable and tell me what esle i nead thanx
<Soul^Reaver> well if u can access ur linux in gui you can access the diskmanagment too see if artition is there
<d0uglas> ahh ifplugd found one.
<Soul^Reaver> partiton*
<slyfox> Jucato: what is VNC ?
<Jonty> I know the partitions there
<d0uglas> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Soul^Reaver> I forgot the command line code to check psrtition
<Jonty> Soul^Reaver: I can access all the files there. It's just grub fails with a disk error when trying to load itself
<distro-tester> haha tv is making spot of vista here in italy couse tonigth will be out in all the world it's m$ whitenight to download it free 30 day trial
<Soul^Reaver> yeah either files corrup or what fear is track 0 is dead
<Jonty> track 1?
<Jonty> I doubt it. I reckon it's just that the boot sector's corrupt
<distro-tester> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Soul^Reaver> no track0 thats the boot sector
<Jucato> distro-tester: in lines 16, 17, 31, 32, add the word "multiverse" beside "universe" and uncomment (remove the #) the lines
<Soul^Reaver> track 0*
<walter> 000
<Jonty> Soul^Reaver: It won't have gone, it's just corrupt
<distro-tester> thanx
<Soul^Reaver> yes u can partition the HD in ntfs or dos with /mbr to possibly fix it
<Soul^Reaver> everything might be there just not a valid format
<ana12345> kubuntu auf deuscht jubuotu?
<Soul^Reaver> anything else cus I gotta crack this guys bios, a customer bought a laptop bios encrypted :P
<distro-tester> can u do it for me jucato then i save it to kate im scared to mess up but ill learn soon
<Soul^Reaver> hate laptops u cant just pull jumper :(
<Soul^Reaver> ne1 kow the trick ot get past a dell inspyron 3500 laptop bios pass??
<Soul^Reaver> know*
<Jucato> distro-tester: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3512/
<distro-tester> thanx
<distro-tester> i have to remove all the #to?
<Jucato> distro-tester: just do it exactly like that
<distro-tester> ok i copypasted it now i save then show u it
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> er..
<NamShub> i cant have glx without nvidia's driver, right? (i dont care for dog-slow 3d app, I just want it to start)
<Jucato> distro-tester: remove the line numbers if you're just copy-pasting...
<Soul^Reaver> Need help to crack a Dell inspiron 3500 laptop pass for customer
<Jucato> anyway.. brb...
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> did that
<distro-tester> what's comand to see what version of kde i got jucato?
<Soul^Reaver> version
<ana12341> jucato spricht auf deuscht bitte
<Jucato> distro-tester: in any kde app, go to Help -> About KDE
<Morbo> If you right-click on the panel and go to help->about kde
<Soul^Reaver> ana1 we dotn understand what u saying
<Jucato> distro-tester: or in Konsole, type "kde-config --version"
<Jucato> !de | ana12341
<ubotu> ana12341: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<djwilcox> kubuntu 6.10 doesnt find my soundcard
<distro-tester> is it last one
<distro-tester> Qt: 3.3.6
<distro-tester> KDE: 3.5.5
<distro-tester> kde-config: 1.0
<distro-tester> ?
<Jucato> distro-tester: KDE 3.5.5
<djwilcox> anyone know to to select your sound card for audio output
<distro-tester> i nead to update to 3.5.6 then how u do that ?
<dco> muito bom o kde 3.5.6
<BluesKaj> is ~./bash a necessary file if  /etc/bash.bashrc already exists ?
<Jucato> distro-tester: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<distro-tester> hope won't be hard heeh
<Jucato> !br | dco
<ubotu> dco: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
#kubuntu 2007-01-31
<dco> ok
<Jucato> anyway, gotta go...
* Jucato takes his breakfast...
<djwilcox> can anyone give me an tips to get the sound working in 6.10
<Soul^Reaver> WOW kde is up to 6.10 u ned update :P
<Soul^Reaver> u install kubuntu it works :P
<distro-tester> ok first i do this  /etc/apt/sources.list ? then the command link it says in console?
<distro-tester> is it stable to do update kde to 3.5.6 or it's better to leave 3.5.5?
<Soul^Reaver> djw what sound kard you using?
<djwilcox> its an apple mac
<djwilcox> 12 inch powerbook
<Soul^Reaver> why? u can update to 6.10 & have all he goodies & fixes :P
<Steven07> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Kingsley``> i'm trying to install fglrx and get this error when i try to buildpkg
<Soul^Reaver> 12" he hehe u wish
<Soul^Reaver> oh the pc :P
<Kingsley``> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 20807e69b26e7baa1176da0d594968e3 is different from 095ee06415d8206d9118db8160b78f66
<Soul^Reaver> sorry
<Kingsley``> any solution?
<djwilcox> yer ha ha
<djwilcox> just cant get the sound working
<distro-tester> any one knows if kde 3.5. 6 is stable or it's better to keep 5?
<djwilcox> doesnt see my soundcard
<Kingsley``> i've had no problems with 3.5.6
<Soul^Reaver> hhmm.. using applemac or did u install kubuntu on it?
<djwilcox> dual boot mac with kubuntu
<rusanso> i've already installed 3.5.6---> no problems
<djwilcox> just installed today
<djwilcox> it says kmix isnt running
<djwilcox> and dont think it sees my soundcard
<Soul^Reaver> intresting, kubuntu picks up any soundcard with generice device drivers
<Soul^Reaver> u sure ur sound not muted :P
<Soul^Reaver> do u see a speaker in taskbar?
<distro-tester> can u tell me how to do it rusanso im not able alone to new to linux
<djwilcox> the volume buttons dont work
<distro-tester> i can follow u from console what i have to do?
<djwilcox> no speaker
<Soul^Reaver> can u goto propertys by right clicking the speaker?
<Soul^Reaver> hhmm.
<djwilcox> cant see a speaker in the taskbar
<Soul^Reaver> go get a sledge hammer then tell me if it works again :)
<djwilcox> have tried shouting at it
<Soul^Reaver> hold on lemme see fi I can guide u through the control panel & device installer
<distro-tester> any one  offers to help me update kde ill follow him from console
<djwilcox> cheers
<distro-tester> ciao luca
<BluesKaj> djwilcox, do you have kmix listed in the k-menu under Multimedia ?
<djwilcox> yer kmix is there
<Kingsley``> distro-tester pm me and i'll help
<distro-tester> thanx
<djwilcox> but the drop down menu in kmix doesnt work
<BluesKaj> then you have the spkr turned off in the kmix settings
<djwilcox> right - couldnt work out how to turn it on
<Soul^Reaver> try going to soundsystem in your k panel & resetting it
<djwilcox> first day on linux
<Soul^Reaver> I had this prob before once
<Soul^Reaver> oh goto the big K then goto system settings
<djwilcox> is that the sound prefs in system
<BluesKaj> did you try 'sudo apt-get install kmix ' in the terminal konsole
<djwilcox> no i didnt do sudo adt-get install kmix
<djwilcox> should i
<djwilcox> in system prefs - go to sound
<Soul^Reaver> might help :)
<djwilcox> ok ill try that first
<djwilcox> just ran sudo apt-get install kmix
<djwilcox> think i had the most recent version
<Soul^Reaver> yeah try resetting the sound after u install it
<djwilcox> sorry how do i reset the sound - noob
<Soul^Reaver> u can click on then clic off the network sound option to reset it :^)
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<djwilcox> enable network sound is unchecked at the moment
<Soul^Reaver> check it & apply
<BluesKaj> check it
<djwilcox> check it
<djwilcox> ok
<Soul^Reaver> then uncheck it apply that a double reset to make sure it goes right
<Soul^Reaver> if that dont work use the sledge hammer :)
<djwilcox> uncheck then click reset twice
<BluesKaj> Soul^Reaver, enuff already with the hammer
<Soul^Reaver> :^( I still need to crack this bios for a dell inspiron 3500
<djwilcox> reset twice
<BluesKaj> hey genii...hows the "power" situation ?
* Soul^Reaver uses a sledge on blues head
<djwilcox> enabled network sound is checked
<Soul^Reaver> do you see a speaker now?
<djwilcox> should i uncheck it
<Soul^Reaver> yes
<Soul^Reaver> apply it again
<genii> BluesKaj Hiya :) I'm at work now and the systems here seem stable. Just at home
<Soul^Reaver> that is double reset & should show a speaker
<BluesKaj> ok genii , good luck :)
<djwilcox> still no speaker
<Soul^Reaver> gggrrr..
<genii> Some of those dell and compaq have a partition that holds the bios and not a chip
<BluesKaj> did you click the test button ?
<luca_b> for those apt with the command line, I've found that killing the sound and then playing any event restarts the server
<Soul^Reaver> use ctrl alt backspace reset X server
<djwilcox> yer i have been googling away on thiis one
<Gacoment> salve ragazzi
<Soul^Reaver> might just eed a kick
<Soul^Reaver> need*
<luca_b> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<djwilcox> whats reset x server
<Gacoment> ok
<djwilcox> sorry
<Soul^Reaver> control alt backspace
<BluesKaj> djwilcox, goto hardware tab , what is the detection option set at?
<djwilcox> its on autodetect
<Soul^Reaver> hats a linux reboot, doesnt power down pc just a quick reboot of systems
<Soul^Reaver> u see a soudcard in your Hardware config?
<BluesKaj> is full duplex checked?
<djwilcox> stuff like - open sound system
<djwilcox> full duplex not checked
<BluesKaj> check it
<genii> Anyone using preseed files? If so how to successfully add some default user from there.
<luca_b> a way to see if your card is seen by the system (if you use command line): lspci | grep audio
<djwilcox> check full duplex
<djwilcox> ok
<BluesKaj> apply
<djwilcox> the apply
<Soul^Reaver> mine wasnt on full mine works :)
<BluesKaj> yours is yours
<BluesKaj> not his
<djwilcox> done that
<BluesKaj> ok
<Soul^Reaver> pc = pwns mac :)
<BluesKaj> does kmix open in the K-menu ?
<djwilcox> ok ill open kmix
<djwilcox> kmix opens
<djwilcox> speaker in taskbar with red x
<BluesKaj> ok
<cosmodad> everytime I close my Thinkpad T40's lid, the screen turns black but I cannot "wake it" unless I restart kdm via ssh. What's happening here?
<djwilcox> the current mixer drop down menu doesnt work
<cosmodad> pressing a key doesn't help...
<Soul^Reaver> now all u have to do Is un-mute ur volume
<djwilcox> how do i unmute
<djwilcox> sorry feel realy dense
<Soul^Reaver> cos I dont think kde understands the sleep mode its using aka apm
* Soul^Reaver coughs
<BluesKaj> right click on the panel spkr icon , does a dialog box open
<distro-tester> is firestarter the best firewall u can get for linux software one ?
<Soul^Reaver> u can use pc-cillin firewall for linux if u want a good one
<djwilcox> if i click the speaker kmix opens
<Soul^Reaver> right click on left :P
<djwilcox> got a trackpad not sure if i can right click
<distro-tester> please tell what's the best firewall software for u for linux and kde ?
<djwilcox> ctrl click doesnt seem 2 work
<genii> A router
* distro-tester ronaldo is ours till 2008 eheh 
<distro-tester> what about firestarter if u all ready nat genii?
<Soul^Reaver> Distro I gunna try trend micro internet securitys firewall for linux I let u know :)
<frojnd> why can't I write to media sda4? this is df -h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3521/
<Soul^Reaver> I use trend micro pc-cilin fo pc windows & it pwns
<distro-tester> thanx
<cosmodad> everytime I close my Thinkpad T40's lid, the screen turns black but I cannot "wake it" unless I restart kdm via ssh. Can anyone help me?
<genii> I haven't used that one. Normally I would go with smoothwall or similar if I had to choose however
<distro-tester> i will paste u if everything went right in kde update 1 min so u tell me
<Soul^Reaver> cosmo repeating wont help u
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Soul^Reaver> wait like everyone else cosmodad
<sciulkki> i con't start docp server
<djwilcox> still having a bit of grief with the sound
<BluesKaj> ok, djwilcox,  try to open the kmix window in the spkr icon dialog box , and look for ICE 958 playback
<distro-tester> ok it's still updating kde ill wait
<Soul^Reaver> well I test it a few days distro see if it good liek the pc version i sue :)
<djwilcox> in the drop down menu
<distro-tester>  i would like the comunity here to vote best software firewall for kde thanx vote now
<djwilcox> its blank
<distro-tester> firestarter me
<BluesKaj> on the speaker icon
* distro-tester invites every one to vote now for best kde firewall 
<Soul^Reaver> hey all I dont got a midi mapper, what file on my pc is it to use midimapper?
<djwilcox> if i click the speaker kmix opens
<djwilcox> cant seem to right cliick the speaker
<BluesKaj> ok, djwilcox , what sound card are you running ?
* Soul^Reaver throws djwillcox a usb mouse
<djwilcox> im using an apple mac
<djwilcox> 12 inch powerbook
<Soul^Reaver> :P
<crookshanks> what's the best plugin to install for embedded audio with firefox?
<BluesKaj> yes, but do you know what soundcard is being used
<Soul^Reaver> heh I asked him that before blue :P
<distro-tester> Qt: 3.3.6
<distro-tester> KDE: 3.5.6
<distro-tester> kde-config: 1.0
<djwilcox> ill get a usb mouse from downstiars
<distro-tester> hurraaaaaaaaaaa
<djwilcox> not sure about the soundcard
<distro-tester> at last i made it thanx to the help of a user to update
<djwilcox> but it doesnt seem 2 see it
<frojnd> why can't I write to media sda4? it says I don't have permissions...
<Soul^Reaver> u need to sudo it
<frojnd> even if I do sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda4
<frojnd> nothing..
<Soul^Reaver> in terminal u can sudo su enter pass to have an open root access
<Soul^Reaver> might need root access
<Soul^Reaver> or chmod +x
<djwilcox> got a 3 button mouse can now right click the speaker
* Soul^Reaver claps
<djwilcox> lol
<djwilcox> blame apple with their one button mouse
<frojnd> anyone know why can't write /dev/sda4 ?
<Soul^Reaver> apple mac = l8mrs, they got graphics other funcionality is like using CLI or gentoo :P
<djwilcox> can see a mute button
<frojnd> O made at installation partitions, don't know why they don't work
<djwilcox> but it doesnt work
<Soul^Reaver> did you chmod +h the dev/sda4
<frojnd> o = I
<frojnd> no..
<Soul^Reaver> chmod +x orry
<Soul^Reaver> sorry keyboard sucks at work
<frojnd> chmod +h dev/sda4 ?
<Soul^Reaver> sorry +x keyboard reall sucks :P
* Soul^Reaver throws keyboard to type normal again
<enouche> you have to mount it , frojnd
<tamacracker> Hey guys, where can I find Login screen themes specifically... gnome-look.org is givin me a hard time
<djwilcox> have to change the permissions on the soundcard
<djwilcox> using chmod
<djwilcox> is that right
<djwilcox> so the soundcard can be seen
<Soul^Reaver> um dj we talking to froj :P
<djwilcox> sorry
<Soul^Reaver> no click on the button that says administration mode
<Soul^Reaver> u can access the device then
<djwilcox> is that in the sound system prefs
<Soul^Reaver> yeah
<Soul^Reaver> eerr no
<Soul^Reaver> devices
<Soul^Reaver> sorry
<Soul^Reaver> please hold $me is having a brainfart
<Soul^Reaver> gggrr..
<Soul^Reaver> is sound cutting or not playing??
<djwilcox> not playing at all
<djwilcox> no beeps when booting into linux
<djwilcox> but sound in mac osx
<frojnd> ok, I mounted /dev/sda4 into /media/sda4
<frojnd> but when I go into /media/sda4
<frojnd> I can't make any new folders..
<heretic> hi
<frojnd> nevermind
<frojnd> I needed to add some permissions
<Soul^Reaver> well dj it dont liek ur soundcard
<heretic> i have a little problem ....in gdm and kdm .... i can't read any word ..fonts are VERY little ..what can i do ^
<Soul^Reaver> might be incompatable
<Soul^Reaver> change ur resolution to 1024 768
<djwilcox> that bad
<Soul^Reaver> that was to heretic :P
<Soul^Reaver> keep playing with it, it will either work or piss u off :P
<ciro> raga  la seconda vbolta che facico la stessa sciocchezza
<ciro> ma se premo shift e backspace che ho fatto?
<BluesKaj> there may be linux drivers for your soundcard djwilcox, but it's gonna take some searching :P
<djwilcox> a bit of googling
<heretic> Soul^Reaver:mm =)  i can't change it ... is 1360x768 ... im on a samsung tv
<juano__> djwilcox: what soundcard ?
<djwilcox> ill have a look at the specs for my soundcard and hit google
<heretic> ciro ..cambi risoluzione credo
<djwilcox> got no sound
<FairLite> !it | ciro
<ubotu> ciro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<djwilcox> just installed kubuntu 6.10 on a mac
<Soul^Reaver> u cant right click on desktop goto propertys & change resolution?
<juano__> djwilcox: tell me what soundcard ill have a look in google
<djwilcox> thanks ill have to log out and boot into mac osx
<Soul^Reaver> heretic if ur using a gui u can goto display options change resolution :)
<djwilcox> i just log out and have at the specs on the laptop
<Soul^Reaver> ohno dont do that
<heretic> Soul^Reaver: ....=)  for sure  but my tv is 16:9 ,,, i need that res...
<heretic> 1360x768 .....
<Soul^Reaver> well the pc should ajust to the res
<Soul^Reaver> if u play games there settings will allow the high res :P
<Soul^Reaver> this is just desktop resolution lowered so u can read everything
<Soul^Reaver> or u can get a large magnefying glass to look at ur screen
<heretic> nono but the kde is ok .....
<Soul^Reaver> the icons are tiny so are the words?
<heretic> only on kdm or gdm ... i see very little font ... only on the bottons
<Soul^Reaver> hhmm.
<Soul^Reaver> does it seem like only bottom of screen in high res?
<heretic> same thing for only one app .. ati contro panel
<Soul^Reaver> weird what kinda video card, I know ati what ver
<frojnd> I have HUGE problem
<Soul^Reaver> eer model*
<heretic> sorry button =P
<heretic> not botton
<frojnd> I forgot password for my banc acc certificate
<frojnd> how can I broke certificate
<frojnd> or decrypt?
<frojnd> please help
<frojnd> I only know that there where numbers from 1 to 3
<frojnd> and big and small letters..
<Soul^Reaver> LOL spamming liek thta wont help u, as for decrypting u might wanan try the geeks in Linux channel
<frojnd> geeks?
<frojnd> package name?
<Soul^Reaver> yeah ppl who spend 24/7 on linux :P
<Soul^Reaver> try channel #linux I said :p they might know more about that
<flaccid---> frojnd: call your bank
<frojnd> they won't tell
<frojnd> I'll have to wait one week till I get a new certificate..
<Soul^Reaver> well then ur not owner of account cus u dont got the info required
<Soul^Reaver> they should ask a question
<Soul^Reaver> to verify ur who u say u are
<Soul^Reaver> if not the bank u got sucks :P
<frojnd> bank will send me new certificate for 100%
<frojnd> I just need acc now :)
<Soul^Reaver> this not the place to get that kinda info
<Soul^Reaver> consult ur bank about getting it sooner, its all u can do
<magnus_> HEY! I got a problem whit the java complimater. the javac file lies in the folder /usr/local/jdk1.5.0_10/bin. And i have manedg to make the javac work bay the command. export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/jdk1.5.0_10/bin . However every time i restart the terminal, i have to rewrite it to make the javac work. what must i do for make the javav work whotput use the command everytime i restart the terminal?
<Soul^Reaver> then save it in a script that will load with the terminal
<Soul^Reaver> the terminal options should give u optional command lines
<magnus_> okey, how do i do that
<Soul^Reaver> eerrr..
<Soul^Reaver> let me see
<Soul^Reaver> magnus what u using kde?
<magnus_> yeah kde
<Soul^Reaver> good click on the big K click on system then right click on Konsol tell it edit item
<magnus_> okey
<Soul^Reaver> u see a where it says run in terminal? click that & enter the command option aka ur script
<Soul^Reaver> that SHOULD work :P
* genii sips a coffee
* Soul^Reaver sips a bacardi rum
<cosmodad> what happens when I close my notebook lid? I changed the ACPI lid event to echo some plain line to /tmp/foo but it wouldn't be called
<Soul^Reaver> I dunno cosmo
<Soul^Reaver> if nobody ehre knows try #linux
<cosmodad> Soul^Reaver: I will
<frojnd> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<djwilcox> back from the land of apple
<djwilcox> im running a Texas instruments TAS3004 soundcard
<djwilcox> on a powerbook g4 mac
<djwilcox> but the sound doesnt work
<Soul^Reaver> TAS3004?? No no thats a calcualtor man, ur looking at a calculator :P j/k
* Soul^Reaver laughs at djwills calculator with kubntu & sound :P
<Soul^Reaver> j/k
<jpiccolo> flash worked fine on firefox for me, untill i install mozilla now i get "This SWF files is known to tirgger bugs in the swfdec decoder. Playback is cancelled." and firefox freezes
<jpiccolo> anyone know why
<djwilcox> sa
<Soul^Reaver> I need help myself ne know secret around a phoenix bios 4.0 password :P
<jpiccolo> reset the bios
<djwilcox> typo - found some stuff in the forum
<Soul^Reaver> mozilla is firefox.. what u mean
<Soul^Reaver> LAPTOP Bios pass u cant reset it
<jpiccolo> Soul^Reaver: well i did a apt-get install mozilla and now everything is messed up
<Soul^Reaver> then remove it so firefox takes over swf
<jpiccolo> i did but it only removed 24k bytes
<djwilcox> found something that says type - sudo modprobe snd-powermac
<jpiccolo> so i dont think it really removed it
<shoroot> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<djwilcox> then type alsamiker
<jpiccolo> but also Aptana needs mozilla installed
<shoroot> Oh, it's the same bot. :)
<jpiccolo> Soul^Reaver: i needed to remove swf-player, now it works
<Soul^Reaver> lol kk
<Soul^Reaver> blasted lights cut out at work carefully messin with old switches as I smell wires cooking :(
<Soul^Reaver> just like my lights everything died :(
* Soul^Reaver slaps ppl joining to keep channel alive
<Soul^Reaver> anyone know how to crack a laptop bios pass?
<Soul^Reaver> phoenix bios v4.0 pass need to crack it for customer
<Minataku> UBCD
<Minataku> Grab a copy of Ultimate Boot CD
<Minataku> It's got some BIOS crackers on it
<jeff_> HI, all
<jeff_> This is a really silly question, and I've come across it multiple times, but in the past, I've gotten around it with shell or perl (yeah, overkill) scripting.
<jeff_> I need to rename a bunch of .htm files to .html  Something like mv *.htm *.html
<FairLite> jeff_: man rename
<jeff_> but of course that syntax doesn't work, because mv thinks I want to move those into a directory.
<jeff_> FairLite: holy crap, I can't believe I missed that command.
<jeff_> I've always used mv to rename.
<devilsadvocate> jeff_, :D
<FairLite> jeff_: which is fine. rename is just for when you need to rename in a batch
<flaccid---> rename is not on all *nix but its v handy on ubuntu!
<Soul^Reaver> now that ppl awake, can ne1 tell me how to bypass a phoenix bios V4.0 ??
<Soul^Reaver> pass*
<flaccid---> Soul^Reaver: didn't Minataku answer?
<jeff_> Ah.  I'll have to familiarize myself with it.  with the regexes, it could be quite powerful.
<Minataku> I did
<Soul^Reaver> dunno I was afk lights went ouy
<Minataku> Apparantly I was ignored
<Soul^Reaver> out*
<Minataku> Grab a copy of Ultimate Boot CD
<Minataku> It's got some BIOS crackers on it
<jeff_> All right, feel free to post my idiocy to bash.org or something.
<Soul^Reaver> doesnt rn rename?
<FairLite> jeff_: anyway, you could still just do something like   for file in *.htm; do mv "${file}" "${file}l"; done
<jeff_> Wait, how does a boot CD help you with BIOS issues?
<FairLite> there is no "rn" command
<Minataku> jeff_: It's "Ultimate Boot CD"
<snikker> hi, someones know where kdemenu save my personal entry that i've added?
<Soul^Reaver> sorry ren*
<Minataku> It's got a load of utilities and such on it
<jjesse> anyone around from last night and my problems w/ vmware-player?
<Slackwise> No, there is no "rn". You simply "move" (mv) the file to a new file name.
<FairLite> jjesse: no, but what are those?
<Minataku> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net If I'm not mistaken
<FairLite> Soul^Reaver: that's an MS-DOS command
<jjesse> i can't get vmware-player to install successfully
<jeff_> Minataku: ok, but how do you use the utilities if the BIOS is locked?
<jjesse> and i can't get vmware-server to install either :(
<FairLite> jjesse: specifically?
<Soul^Reaver> I used it in kde :P
<Minataku> jeff_: I'm assuming it's a setup password, not a boot password
<jeff_> jjesse: I didn't have any issues with it.  You installing player or server?
<jjesse> apt-get install vmware-player shows an error for invoke-rc.d initscript action "start"
<jeff_> Minataku: ah.  all clear.
<FairLite> jeff_, once your system has booted, it can modify the CMOS just fine
<Minataku> If it's a boot password, look up the mainboard manual and reset the NVRAM
<FairLite> assuming it knows how to of course
<jjesse> well i hoped to get vmware-server installed
<jjesse> but failed and needed vmware for work
<Minataku> NVRAM aka CMOS
<FairLite> jjesse: paste the whole output on the pastebin please
<jeff_> Minataku: Yeah, that's what I was thinking:  pull the battery and do whatever other voodoo you need to do to clear it.
<Soul^Reaver> ok who talking to who? I need to bypassa password on an phoenix bios
<Soul^Reaver> this a laptop
<Soul^Reaver> u cant pull nothing
<Minataku> Soul^Reaver: Boot password or setup password?
<jjesse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3528/
<Minataku> Soul^Reaver: Laptops can be opened like any other computer
<Minataku> Now answer, please
<Minataku> Soul^Reaver: Boot password or setup password?
<jeff_> jjesse: sorry, I can't help.  I installed server and player both from the .tgzs from vmware.  Those worked like a charm
<jjesse> jeff_:  now everytime i try to install a package i get that error
<Bxnp-> hi everybody
<jjesse> hello Bxnp-
<Bxnp-> so tell me whats news today in the tech world
<jeff_> jjesse: that error looks like it's coming from the startup script for vmplayer, not the actual package install.
<FairLite> jjesse: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Soul^Reaver> /me points out :$me + laptop + phoenix bios + pass = no OS
<FairLite> i somehow believe you have mismatched repositories
<jjesse> jeff_: that's what i thought
<Minataku> Soul^Reaver: I'm beginning to think you've stolen a laptop
<Minataku> Since you really don't seem to have the qualifications to be hired to do a recovery for a customer
<jeff_> jjesse: I think you're in better hands with others than with I.  The error in your pastebin is definitely from /etc/init.d/something -- but it also appears that you're having some apt issues.
<jjesse> yeah this is the third install of edgy i've done lately to try nad get vmware working
<Minataku> But then I'm a cynical bastard, so my sincerest apologies
<jjesse> last night all i could get w/ vmware-server was that i needed to rerun that script
<FairLite> jeff_, if the running kernel doesn't match the vmware kernel modules, that thing won't start. and this can easily happen if you have -updates and -security enabled for main and restricted but not for universe and multiverse
<jjesse> hmmm
<Minataku> Now, Soul^Reaver, if you would kindly answer so I may attempt to help you anyway, is this laptop secured with a boot password or a setup password?
<FairLite> jjesse, just pastebin your sources.list please
<FairLite> i think i can fix this
<Soul^Reaver> ............
<jjesse> FairLite: I would owe you a beer or something then if you can
<Minataku> I'm guessing it's a boot password, since your last comment leads me to think that
<jeff_> FairLite: ah, I forgot about that whole kernel step.  I just let it compile and didn't think anything of it.
<Minataku> In which case there is no way to crack it other than either guessing or opening it up and clearing the CMOS settings
<FairLite> except that some BIOS's have backdoors
<FairLite> just some, though.
<Minataku> Soul^Reaver: Again, my apologies for accusing you of being a thief
<Minataku> I've just had a bad day
<Soul^Reaver> I need a backdor
<Soul^Reaver> Award phoenix bios V4.0 has pass & need bypassed
<FairLite> then google for it, it's not like i remember them by heart :)
<Soul^Reaver> If I could  google it I wouldnt be here
<Minataku> ...
<jeff_> Soul^Reaver: Um, you just got the backdoor.  Clear the CMOS.
<FairLite> or, one could say - how can you be here if you can't google? :o)
<Minataku> If you're here then certainly you can Google it
<Soul^Reaver> DUUDUUHHHHH I CANT
<Soul^Reaver> LAPtop
<FairLite> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Minataku> Laptops are held together with screws.
<Soul^Reaver> listen before u speak
<Minataku> Screws can be undone with a screwdriver.
<Soul^Reaver> !flog off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flog off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff_> I have been, and I think you need to take your own advice.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Inside a laptop are electronics quite like any other computer.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-144-137-32.mia.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Minataku> lol
<jjesse> sorry lost wireless connetion
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<Minataku> Arigato, LjL-san
<jeff_> Minataku: I thought laptops ran of pixie dust and fairy droppings.
<Minataku> jeff_: rofl
<shadowhywind> hay does anyone use a calendar program in linux?
<jjesse> FairLite: pastebin is here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3529/
<Minataku> Nah, I've been inside several, worst I've ever seen was regular dust
<CapNbeefy> is there anyway i can get rid of konqueror and use something else to view my files....i absolutely hate konqueror
* jeff_ feels better about his rename question now...
<Minataku> shadowhywind: I use "cal"
<Minataku> So I probably won't be much help
<Minataku> XD
<shadowhywind> cal? how is it
<Minataku> Open a terminal and type cal
<FairLite> jjesse: i think it is as i thought... let me edit that
<Minataku> What you get is pretty much what there is
<shadowhywind> hehe
<Minataku> lol
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: do you hate a particular feature of Konq, or the entire thing?
<Minataku> You can specify a month and year
<jjesse> FairLite: sorry for the bother, i must have messed up i hsould know better
<CapNbeefy> i guess im just not use to it jeff
<Minataku> 4-digit year, though
<shadowhywind> i am more looking for like a icalendar, sunbird calendar program, one that i can print a weekview of tasks
<CapNbeefy> i prefered browing files in ubuntu before i switched
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: Ah.  Well, I think you can also get some of the gnome stuff like Nautilus (does anyone know if that's the file manager vanilla ubuntu uses?)
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: You could always look in the package manage for nautilus.
<FairLite> jjesse: use this version http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3532/ and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install"
<Minataku> shadowhywind: Type this in a terminal: "cal 09 1752" (Then type "man cal" for an explanation ;3 )
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: provided someone can back me up on that name.
<CapNbeefy> yeah....what happens if i delete kaffeine and konqueror how do i get things to open in say totem and nautilus
<Minataku> !calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Minataku> Oh, shut up, ubotu
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<shadowhywind> i am looking for a calendar that i can leave tasks/todo/ my scheduel
<distro-tester> hey minataku hello how are u?
<Minataku> Hi, distro-tester
<Minataku> I'm okay
<jjesse> i wonder if that was my problems w/ vmware-server then as well ?
<soulrider> CapNbeefy: if you want you can install nautilus and synaptic if you prefer them over the kubuntu defaults
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: hmm, I'm not sure if you use Nautilus if it will use the normal KDE file associations or not.
<CapNbeefy> actually biggest problem is i dont like kubuntu at all and i want my old ubuntu back....gnome crashes when i try to log in now...i dont know how to get it back to my normal ubuntu
<distro-tester> im doing fine thanx to helpers here i updatated kde
<distro-tester> u know if kopete is last version on 6.10 mina?
<Minataku> Cool
<Minataku> No idea
<Minataku> I use Gentoo, not Kubuntu, sorry
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: you can always install nautilus, and take it from there, but it sounds like the root is that your GNOME installation is hosed.
<distro-tester> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<distro-tester> seems to be last one
<jeff_> Minataku: if you use Gentoo, why are you hanging out in #kubuntu (not that it's bad -- just curious)
<CapNbeefy> i installed thinking id just get kde enviremont but it changed everything
<distro-tester> so what u doing here mina u like the comunity?
<Minataku> I was lured in with free stuff
<CapNbeefy> id like to get back to ubuntu but i dont know how and i dont want to lose all my stuff
<Minataku> Then decided to stay and assist people
<distro-tester> btw gentoo is nice just to hard
<jeff_> Yeah, free stuff is the fall of western civilization.  That and Larry Flynn.
<Minataku> jeff_: Free stuff is what's gonna save western civilization
<distro-tester> any one knows if kopete is up to date on 6,10?
<Minataku> Since we all know money isn't gonna save it
<distro-tester> yes socialist power mina
<jeff_> Minataku: No, free stuff and Larry Flynn will save western civ.
<Minataku> Nah, just anti-capitalism
<Minataku> For me, anyway
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> just switch to ubuntu kubuntu and trow gentoo out  the windows eheh
<Minataku> jeff_: Ah, I read you wrong, sorry
<CapNbeefy> does anyone know how to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<Minataku> CapNbeefy: Uninstall KDE, install GNOME
<Minataku> Though why you'd want to do that confounds me
<distro-tester> who knows if 6.10 has last version of kopete?
<FairLite> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<jeff_> CapNbeefy: Yeah, what Minataku
<FairLite> is this the latest version?
<distro-tester> don't know that's what im asking u
<distro-tester> eheh
<Minataku> That version number makes me head hurt
<FairLite> well doesn't it say on the kopete site?
<Minataku> s/me/my/
<CapNbeefy> hmm
<distro-tester> u know command to see version in console mina?
<CapNbeefy> reinstalling gnome right now
<FairLite> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Minataku> distro-tester: A lot of commands have -v or --version
<Minataku> Could try that
<distro-tester> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Minataku> Or wait
<Minataku> It should have Help -> About
<Minataku> Ala Windows
<Minataku> Check that
<soulrider> distro-tester: it does
<distro-tester> thanx soul
<soulrider> well, you have to update KDE because th eone on the CD isnt updated
<jjesse> FairLite: still getting the same error
<soulrider> distro-tester: personally i like GAIM
<distro-tester> amsn is old version do u know where to find new one?
<FairLite> jjesse: which packages did the "apt-get upgrade" upgrade?
<distro-tester> yes but i nead webcam
<jeff_> all right, thanks for the help all.  gotta get back on task.
<soulrider> ah, Kopete then
<jjesse> none
<Minataku> Unfortunately, self-compiling/self-installing is not recommended in *buntu
<jjesse> 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0- not upgraded
<Minataku> Since it confuses the hell out of the package manager
<FairLite> jjesse: none? sure you correctly changed your sources.list to the one i gave you?
<distro-tester> ok command is kopete --version
<distro-tester> so who knows where to get latest version of amsn?
<distro-tester> .30
<jjesse> FairLite: i copied and pasted what was in the pastebin
<george> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Minataku> Doh... the one time I know the GUI way to do something is the time they explicitly ask for the CLI way XD ( Sorry X3 )
<FairLite> jjesse: not including the line numbers, i would hope ;)
<distro-tester> i even nead to know the command to run ckhunter and chrootkit minataku if u know that
<FairLite> !pt | george
<ubotu> george: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<distro-tester> !ckhunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ckhunter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> rkhunter
<Minataku> chkrootkit
<flaccid---> !find hunter
<ubotu> Found: rkhunter
<Minataku> !rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-5 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Minataku> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-3 (edgy), package size 248 kB, installed size 708 kB
<distro-tester> how u run it from shell?
<Minataku> Type the name
<FairLite> man rkhunter
<Minataku> Or yeah, check the manual, in case there are more advanced options you may want
<FairLite> jjesse: no seriously, you didn't paste the line numbers - right? there's is a "download plain text" link at the top
<jjesse> FairLite: of course i didn't copy the line numbers
<jjesse> FairLite: i just tried it again and still get 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded 1 not fully installed or removed
<FairLite> jjesse, try the "sudo apt-get update" again instead, before trying the upgrade again
<juano__> where can i change icon image of a file in KDE ?
<ts> well, personally i found dual booting the best option - sometimes i need to use some application that couldnt be emulated in linux so.. i use linux 99% of the time and once a month boot windows ;] 
<FairLite> jjesse: try also "sudo apt-get remove vmware-player; sudo apt-get install vmware-player", see if it can be convinced to redownload it
<ts> say though i will never install/buy vista
<ts> damn
<ts> why am i still writing on kubuntu
<distro-tester> ok im able to run chkrootkit but rkhunter dosen't work i try --checkall but dosen't seem to go u know to run it?
<FairLite> try with sudo
<underdog5004> distro-tester, dude...long time no see...
<distro-tester> hello
<distro-tester> i was here this days when did we chat?
<underdog5004> still paranoid?
<juano__> duh.. lol found it nevermind
<distro-tester> no no how are u ahah?
<slyfox> What can I use do do scanning in Kubuntu?
<underdog5004> idk, a few days ago
<FairLite> slyfox: ...Kooka?
<distro-tester> !rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-5 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 488 kB
<distro-tester> !rckrootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rckrootkit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-3 (edgy), package size 248 kB, installed size 708 kB
<slyfox> FairLite: Any idea if there is a list of scanners that Kooka supports ?
<distro-tester> this 2 ad firestarter and bastile if u want sly
<distro-tester> how are u underdog?
<FairLite> slyfox: Kooka doesn't support any scanners, it just talks to SANE, so you want to know which scanners SANE supports
<FairLite> slyfox: what scanner do you have?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, doing good...
<underdog5004> distro-tester, what kind of attacks are you seeing?
<distro-tester> the same as last times
<distro-tester> all m$ endonkey
<underdog5004> specifically?
<distro-tester> wait
<slyfox> FairLite: none, I am planning to get one, this one - http://www.officedepot.ca/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=868796&Nr=201752&N=265745&An=browse
<distro-tester> samba smb edonkey  for now and some unknown
<Minataku> It's just people poking around looking for open shares
<slyfox> FairLite: Does not say anything on sane site about LiDE 70, LiDE 60 works, LiDE 80 does not.
<distro-tester> tcp icmp
<distro-tester> i see
<FairLite> slyfox: tell me the model - i cannot see that page, there's apparently a session ID of yours
<underdog5004> distro-tester, are those just pings or active attacks? Any failed root logins recently?
<Minataku> Unprotected Windows shares, available eDonkey clients and just general noise
<FairLite> slyfox: hm, then that doesn't sound totally good
<distro-tester> i get some vnc m$ servers
<distro-tester> no im fine underdog
<Minataku> When none of it works (and iptables makes sure it doesn't) they pass on to the next one
<slyfox> FairLite: that was Canon LiDE 70
<distro-tester> they seem just tpc and icmp pings
<Minataku> distro-tester: You're not in any danger nor are you even a direct target
<underdog5004> Minataku, script kiddies, you thinkin'?
<distro-tester> i know
<Minataku> You're just one of a bunch they're trying
<FairLite> slyfox: yes, checked it. it's unsupported. don't buy it
<Minataku> underdog5004: No question
<distro-tester> btw im nat so
* underdog5004 thinks distro-tester is uber-paranoid
<distro-tester> hey relax dog im not
<underdog5004> distro-tester, ok...right...sure
<distro-tester> does firestarter block sytem till u don't put root pass to start it?
<underdog5004> distro-tester, I don't understand your question...
<distro-tester> just curius to see how linux works minataku
<Minataku> distro-tester: Ah
<FairLite> slyfox: at least unless you're very faithful in the SANE guys, that is :-) but, really, it's a bit of a risk, it *does* happen that things never get supported, especially scanners. you have the list now (or if you don't it's at http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html ), so i think you'd better chose among these
<Minataku> Sorry, just informing about benign internet noise X3
<Peps> when I connect a usb device (disk, ipod) it automounts fine, and the label on the desktop if fine, but I want (say) the ipod to mount on /media/ipod and not on /media/sdg2. When it mount on different places at different times I need to change gtkpod of scripts every time. can someone help?
<FairLite> actually, not even all of these will be supported by current Ubuntu, since that list refers to the CVS version of SANE slyfox
<distro-tester> i got reasons to be paranoic btw i got hacked once on xp damn icq
<Minataku> Ah
<distro-tester> that's why i moved to linxu to mina
<Minataku> Yeah, anyone using Windows has reason to be paranoid
<Minataku> lol
<tamacracker> Minataku, what's the link so that I'm able to download all the codecs?
<underdog5004> I moved over from the dark side for the configurability, free-ness, and freedom!
<distro-tester> what attacks u get btw minataku and dog just curius
<distro-tester> ?
<Minataku> distro-tester: I don't even bother checking
<distro-tester> my freequence is 1 every 5 seconds more or less
<underdog5004> distro-tester, none, so far as I know
<slyfox> FairLite: hmm....I am also looking for a good printer, maybe laser jet ?
<Minataku> But usually I get messenger spam
<Peps> in other words, who/what decides  the automound point ??
<intelikey> yeah scanners are far less supported than printers even when it's mfd's
<FairLite> slyfox: no idea, but for printers there's even a better information site at www.linuxprinting.org (or .net or something)
<distro-tester> in msn client or msn service ?
<Minataku> Other than that the usual searching for unprotected Windows machines
<distro-tester> don't know if linux has msn service
<Minataku> distro-tester: No, the Windows Messenger service, not MSN Messenger
<intelikey> Peps basename <device>   decides it.
<Minataku> Different thing
<distro-tester> we have that?
<Minataku> No
<distro-tester> i know what it is very dangerous
<distro-tester> hehe
<distro-tester> what we got to worry about here that has windows ?
<distro-tester> telnet for example but it's off
<FairLite> slyfox: i myself have an Epson RX500 printer+scanner. it's a good machine, though the scanner is not totally supported in Linux (needs some proprietary drivers, but they're provided with Ubuntu). that model is kind of obsolete now, i think there's RX600 or the low-cost RX520-or-something
<underdog5004> lol, linux protects me pretty well...that and my firewall (hardware-based)
<Minataku> Same here
<distro-tester> ill get a cisco soon
<Minataku> Really, my hardware firewall stops it all
<underdog5004> I have sshd running on my server...but it's all good
<FairLite> slyfox: it's a six-color inkjet. ink is not inexpensive. the scanner is 2400dpi with film scanner stuff
<Minataku> Everything behind it is nice and cozy
<Peps> intelikey: but I can't change the device name, can I?
<distro-tester> btw i just use pc for home and im nat whit firestarter
* underdog5004 agrees w/ Minataku 
<distro-tester> u think im safe eheh?
<distro-tester> im all ready nat for my isp btw
<underdog5004> distro-tester, yep
<Minataku> Peps: If it has the same convoluted mountpoint every time, you can set up a symbolic link
<Minataku> distro-tester: Very safe
<intelikey> Peps you could make a symlink   but that's not the easiest way to ..... where is it you want to go ???
<slyfox> FairLite: let me see. I know epson to be a paper jam comapny
<distro-tester> btw look out if u got pubblic static ip
<Peps> I want it to be /media/ipod
<Peps> I can't make a symlink since it is mounted on a different place each time
<intelikey> Peps and it's now sda ?
<slyfox> FairLite: I think I'll just get a laser printer and a scanner which are supported by Linux.
<distro-tester> for example i can see guardog is using msn now and surfing web
<Peps> now it is sdg2, yesterday it was sdb2
<distro-tester> connected whit gaim
<knapp> How can I burn an 800mb video onto a CD-R (700mb)? Will K3b shrink it?
<Minataku> I have a half-static IP... it's DHCP but it's assigned by my MAC address
<FairLite> slyfox: sure, there are quite a lot of reasons why an all-in-one may be far from the best choice. it's the only machine i have anything to say about however :)
<underdog5004> knapp, not possible
<Minataku> So I get dynamically allocated the same IP every time XD
<underdog5004> knapp, so far as I know
<slyfox> FairLite: Thank you.
<distro-tester> mina instead u are just using  irc now and have amule open
<Minataku> Negative, no amule
<FairLite> slyfox: i know that, in general, Epson is better supported than Canon under Linux. but mileages vary depending on the models, so as long as you make sure the model you want to buy works...
<distro-tester> ehhe im joking
<Minataku> Ah, lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<Peps> on the desktop I see "STAR TROOPER" which is the name (i.e label)  I gave it. the best would have been /media/STAR TROOPER
<distro-tester> btw underdog is really running gaim and firefox
<distro-tester> i see him active
<underdog5004> distro-tester, uh...nope
<underdog5004> no gaim and no firefox up...lol
<distro-tester> then must be your ghost
<distro-tester> haha
<distro-tester> i like to try to guess im not able to hack on linux
<underdog5004> what are you talking about?
<slyfox> FairLite: what is Xsane ?
<distro-tester> nothing just kidding
<underdog5004> ah
<Peps> I am assuming automount uses pmount or hal-pmount, but I don't know where/if this can be customized
<underdog5004> are you retarded?
<distro-tester> i was good on pc security if i can say good on xp
<distro-tester> here it's a new world for me hey it's a joke man relax
<underdog5004> lol
<FairLite> slyfox: just an X (graphical) frontend for SANE. keep in mind that *any* scanning frontend you will find around really just uses SANE in the end, so scanner support is what SANE provides
<distro-tester> btw where u from dog?
* underdog5004 doesn't really mean that about distro-tester 
<underdog5004> I'm from Northern California
<underdog5004> you?
<intelikey> Peps yeah that is problematic.   you could though.  unmount it and remove any dirs that might be in /media/ like sdb2....    then###   for Q in sdb2 sdg2 <add others here> ;do sudo ln -s /media/ipod /media/$Q ;done
<distro-tester> rome italy
<underdog5004> ah, that explains it...lol, jk
<FairLite> slyfox: the only exception is VueScan, however that is proprietary software (i believe the Linux version is now free, however, though it used to be shareware). That's a stand-alone application, and it's very good for scanning films, but then you're tied to that single application forever if SANE support is lacking
<intelikey> of course  <add others here>  needs translated.
<distro-tester> hey mina keep whit us tonight it's m$ whitenight vista is out let's go and take it eheh
<Peps> but again tomorrow the system may mount other devices on sdb2
<distro-tester> keep offending europe dog and i will get rude on your usa
<intelikey> Peps then no matter where it mounts it, it's still /media/ipod
<fleetreo> what's the defualt root password?
<slyfox> FairLite: Yeah, I'll do my research.
<FairLite> fleetreo: there is none
<FairLite> !root > slyfox
<Minataku> I already performed my activist activities for the day at University
<underdog5004> lol, my shop got its shipment of Vista today...it's actually cheaper to buy it from CostCo than to buy it from Microsoft...
<underdog5004> distro-tester, sorry
<fleetreo> umm......
<fleetreo> I just installed kde4
<FairLite> slyfox: i can pretty much guarantee that SANE and VueScan are the only two alternatives around
<Minataku> Sorry, but I'm tired now from all day at Uni
<nalioth> let us be civil
<fleetreo> itw asking for a password
<FairLite> slyfox, sorry, the !root wasn't meant for you of course
<intelikey> Peps or are you saying there may be other devices at the same time ?    that could be a problem.
<distro-tester> u can download it free for 30 days at m$ servers staring from today if u want
<fleetreo> and mines not right
<FairLite> !root > fleetreo
<slyfox> Want to hear a joke ? www.futureshop.ca hs Vista advertised on formt page, and their website has this error all over the place for products:
<slyfox> Microsoft VBScript runtime  error '800a01a8'
<slyfox> Object required: 'dictContext.Value'
<slyfox> /include/contextdict.asp, line 26
<distro-tester> today it's officialy out for the world
<underdog5004> fleetreo, uh...it's not out yet...it's only for development uses right now
<Peps> I want the mount point to be based on the device label, not on the usb device location. This is just crazy behaviour
<slyfox> FairLite: I do not even know what that means.
<distro-tester> symantic said vista is so secure it's better to use xp
<Peps> thats the whole idea of removable media, don't you agree
<FairLite> slyfox: it made the bot send you a private message
<fleetreo> underdog5006 does that mean I can't get it or I'm stupid?? because I got it
<Peps> I have 5 devices and 3 usb slots
<intelikey> Peps asking me ?    i don't use nor like automount
<distro-tester> i was reading last security bulletins from best antivirus house ahha they said vista is very secure so much u can go back to xp dog
<Peps> what is the alternative?
<nodesert> hello
<intelikey> manual
<Minataku> I manually mount things
<underdog5004> fleetreo, wierd...
<fleetreo> pmount!
<Minataku> Either via fstab entries or just 100% manual
<underdog5004> distro-tester, uh...I don't use XP. Ever.
<intelikey> Minataku yes both.
<distro-tester> vista is just a bad copy of mac tiger os x and linux
<Minataku> intelikey: Same here
<distro-tester> i know it's was italian humor ;D
<fleetreo> underdog. anyone can get it
<Minataku> I was talking about me, not asking you, sorry XD
<underdog5004> weird...and you expect me to not make fun of europe?
<underdog5004> fleetreo, oh...ok
<Peps> I am not even sure if I am using automount. I am just assuming so since the device gets mounted automatically
<FairLite> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<distro-tester> btw i will try it just couse it''s 30 days free trial to see what they made to be so long to come out
<distro-tester> of course i will install it on your pc dog ahha
<distro-tester> not mine
<underdog5004> distro-tester, lol, why bother
<Minataku> Microsoft's 6 billion dollar failure
<underdog5004> distro-tester, sorry, man, you're just not funny...
<distro-tester> so u can see how secure it is ;D
<FairLite> claiming you're hacking other people's machines is not funny really
<intelikey> Peps if you are not issuing a command.... it's automount   or some veriant thereof
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peps> how can I tell?
<distro-tester> u know we got different humor there just relax yes minataku but they think will take the charts vista as never let's see
<Minataku> Practically everyone I talked to today has no plans of EVER switching to Vista
<Peps> I just upgraded to dapper from breezy
<Minataku> This is Free Software's chance to take the market
<underdog5004> Peps, whoa...
<distro-tester> btw it's well know that the 2 house that make security for m$ won't say names  do bugs for the os and the 2 team infection to fill em
<Peps> i did not make any special installation, but I may have some remains of breezy
<distro-tester> so immagine how secure it can be haha
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> distro-tester, take it to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<underdog5004> I'm there
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> join us minataku
<nodesert> i want Linux From Scratch
<Minataku> I'm in there, but I'm okay
<Minataku> Like I said, I'm tired
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<nodesert> is it difficult to get over
<distro-tester> are  u sleepig mate why u all ways tired?
<Peps> perhaps this is something that kde does?
<Peps> I am using 3.5.2
<intelikey> it's amazing what all you can make out of "scratch" ...    it must be like the raw material that matter is made of or something...
<n8k99_> Pepskde makes Minataku tired?
<distro-tester> btw im so happy whit kubuntu can't wait 7 i tryied to switch to fedora 6 today seemed i found distro for me but was wrong
<Minataku> Nah, being at Uni all day makes Minataku tired XD
<distro-tester> don't u have a life friends girl go out i mean what u doing all day on pc unless u work whit it $?
<distro-tester> i just stay on it at night couse have fun
<distro-tester> i*
<n8k99_> ja, i know that deal, and a toddler
* distro-tester askes minataku how is his social life going?
<Minataku> Dead standstill, just like it's been for the past... 16 years or so
<Minataku> lol
<distro-tester> btw im done for tonight messing whit kubuntu im happy i updated kde and did few other things tomorrow willl be better
<distro-tester> so u got like just pc ?
<distro-tester> at least u could work whit it and make $ or help linux
<intelikey> distro-tester seems to be asking for an invite to exit...  been asked to go to offtopic several times, yet still presists in making life miserable for #kubuntu
<distro-tester> sorry
<distro-tester> ill go there
<bryan> join #ubuntu
<bryan> lol
<bryan> maybe not
<intelikey>  /
* distro-tester says sorry to comunity and invites friends to chat on off topic
<NightBird> How do I disable checking of certain drives on startup?
<FairLite> NightBird: last number in /etc/fstab
<FairLite> man fstab
<intelikey> NightBird probably have to black list the device and rebuild the initramfs.img
<intelikey> oh sorry you said drive i read device
<CapNbeefy> when i open something that requires my password i put it in and it works...in bash though when i want to go root and type su - and get prompted i put in my password and get 'authentication failure sorry'
<intelikey> CapNbeefy sudo -i
<CapNbeefy> hmm
<CapNbeefy> it worked
<CapNbeefy> tell me how?
<CapNbeefy> i wasnt even prompted for a password
<intelikey> su uses the target's password  sudo user your password
<FairLite> CapNbeefy: that's probably because you have used "sudo" on the same terminal during the last few minutes
<CapNbeefy> i have
<intelikey> and sudo is set to remember your password so you don't enter it but one time.
<FairLite> sudo remembers your last password authentication for 15 minutes
<CapNbeefy> thanks
<distro-tester> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* intelikey considers default *buntu's setup of sudo a security risk.
<distro-tester> any one knows if java 6 is stable?
<FairLite> intelikey: it's a compromise like everything. it might be a security risk for *you*
<intelikey> distro-tester !i
<FairLite> intelikey: for other users however, if sudo were set stricter (like, "never remember password"), they'd possibly end up using "sudo -i" all the time or just activating and logging in as root
<NightBird> is it known if trying to do a checkdisk on a disk that has a hibernated windows causes problems?
<FairLite> NightBird: very likely. don't do it.
<FairLite> that is, if by "disk" you mean partition
<NightBird> FairLite, ok... well... in my experience it does...
<distro-tester> yes intel what did u say?
<NightBird> I do
<FairLite> if you're doing it on another partition that the Windows system doesn't use... then well, it'll be fine
<distro-tester> !java6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> fair u know if it's ok to upgrade to java 6?
<intelikey> FairLite actually the timed password is a minor detail.  it's the whole "root jr." thing that i believe to be a security risk.     but if we persue this lets take it else where and not in this channel.
<distro-tester> fairlite can u kindly answer me if u know on java 6?
<crazy_bus> Quite a few things I have installed don't have places in the KDE menu.  How do I fix this?
<intelikey> distro-tester i said !i   linux code ! == not
<FairLite> intelikey: if you want. anyway in my opinion it's quite fine for a desktop, mainly single-user system. on a secure server i'd probably have root, but then i would log in as such, and never "su" from an un privileged user
<FairLite> distro-tester: i know it exists
<distro-tester> what does that mean intel sorry im a new user ?
<nodesert> is there anyone who can suggest an editor for python
<distro-tester> well i got it in adept java 6 so don't know if install it or not
<FairLite> you can always uninstall it no?
<intelikey> nodesert kate
<nodesert> thnak you ;)
<distro-tester> yes
<soulrider> oh my, java6-jdk is int he repos and i didnt realize! :P
<intelikey> nodesert if you like vi   vim-python - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with Python support
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<distro-tester> btw i can't understad why can gaim connect to msn and yahoo at same time and kopete can't
<distro-tester> i diden't find out how yet
<crazy_bus> On a previous install I found the missing icons and things by installing the "Debian menu" which appeared at the top of my normal one.  Does anyone know how to install it?
<nodesert> thank you intelikey i think i will use vim
<distro-tester> are there any cool world clocks for kde?
<distro-tester> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<intelikey> crazy_bus maybe menu - generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications
<distro-tester> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<distro-tester> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<crazy_bus> does kubuntu have a bot now?
<FairLite> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<truulz> hi
<truulz> are all CORE DUO 64 bit? I tried to run a 65bit CD on a brand new computer and couldn't launch it. Do I have to enable something in the bios?
<intelikey> truulz no.
<truulz> In the bios I see "enable something about bit"
<intelikey> hehhe  65bit CD   ?
<truulz> no what
<truulz> sorry
<truulz> 64
<intelikey> the answer to your first question.    no.
<dwidmann|nap> Core DUO are not 64-bit. Core 2 DUO are.
<truulz> intelikey: so it can be not be 64bit
<intelikey> most probably is not.
<dwidmann> Well, the infrastructure for 64-bit is probably there, whether it is enabled/usable or not is probalby another story.
<distro-tester> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* intelikey want's 1kbit processors and bus....
<distro-tester> !bastile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bastile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> !kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<intelikey> bastille - Security hardening tool
<distro-tester> u adivise me to install it intel?
<distro-tester> !bastille
<ubotu> bastille: Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<intelikey> sure if you want.
<distro-tester> if it's gui and easy to run i can how does it work?
<truulz> so it's in the BIOS?
<distro-tester> know im a begginer do so i nead gui security tools
<intelikey> beets me.
<intelikey> truulz no.
<intelikey> truulz linux for the most part could not care less what bios says...
<distro-tester> ill see on page so no nead  u have to explain me intel
<distro-tester> there is a book on hackers called cfi-en in adept everytime i install it im not able to find it to read u know why intel?
<intelikey> i turn every thing off in bios that can be turned off execpt the boot device.
<truulz> intelikey: it's an intel Core Duo, so not Core 2 Duo, therefore no 64bit? right?
<distro-tester> so u know how to read this book on hacker culture u find in adept called cfi-en once u installed it?
<intelikey> distro-tester probably because you are not yet well versed at finding things in linux ?      dpkg -L cfi-en | less
<intelikey> truulz that's right.
<distro-tester> thanx i told u im new so must learn commands one at time
<distro-tester> im bookmarking them all do
<distro-tester> once i do that im able to read it intel?
<truulz> ok thanks gotta go now
<intelikey> distro-tester there is also a kde find application but it would be easier imo with the package data as i described.
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> ill install it and try thanx
<intelikey> distro-tester no. you'll be able to see what that package installed.   then look for any executable  if not look for documents.
<intelikey> let me see how big it is.  i might install it just to point you at the docs
<intelikey> !cli | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<distro-tester> ok your command told me end
<distro-tester> now what i do?
<distro-tester> btw if u give me gui stuff it's more easy for me im really begginer
<intelikey> distro-tester i know.    open konqueror and enter this in the address box.  /usr/share/doc-base/
<intelikey> look at   /usr/share/doc-base/cfi-en
<intelikey> file:///usr/share/doc-base/cfi-en
<distro-tester> ty
<intelikey> looks like most of the data is in  file:///usr/share/doc/cfi-en/      distro-tester
<distro-tester> found it
<intelikey> so enjoy.
<distro-tester> says html now
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> distro-tester if you want to learn about linux  "rutebook"  is a good one.  it's also in the repos.   very comprihensive
<intelikey> <!sp>
<distro-tester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3540/intelikey:
<distro-tester> there i nead to know what to do from here and im solved
<draik> Hello all
<draik> 2 issues...
<draik> 1) I can't play embeded audio still
<draik> 2) How do I setup an app for autostart?
<draik> any takers?
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<distro-tester> ill learn everything in time step by step night by night or i get scared of command line
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> draik  ^
<draik> intelikey: I have flash 9 installed and enabled
<intelikey> well i hit the autostart Q too
<intelikey> distro-tester you pasted  /usr/share/doc/cfi-en/html/index.html <<< line 9      i don't mean to belittle you but   like duh ?
<intelikey> open that file...
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with Devede? I
<distro-tester> yes i found that directory
<distro-tester> but the books says html versiona don't know hot to read it yet
<knapp> I'm trying to make a SVCD or just a VCD. I have a 800mb video. I added it, selected 700mb cd, encoded it. It spit out a .bin and a .cue file but their 800mb still.
<knapp> How can I make it so it will fit on a 700mb cd?
<intelikey> in konqueror  left click it.
<distro-tester> solved
<distro-tester> thanx
<distro-tester> hhe u rock intel
<distro-tester> btw in time ill learn it's not that hard if u aply a bit everynight instead of getting hacked and infected on xp
<distro-tester> at least u learn to use a real free os
<knapp> nvm solved
<jjesse> ok following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server why can't i get it to runn
<intelikey> yes and you "OWN" your software.   not like renting a license agreement to allow you to use someone elses software.
<distro-tester> 3.39 am good night every one see u tomorrow
<distro-tester> thanx for all the help
<intelikey> gooday distro-tester
<snowrichard> good eveining
<Peps> It seems that on my system (running dapper) hal is using pmount and not pmount-hal. Can anyone tell me where I can change that?
<intelikey> !libapache-mod-dosevasive
<ubotu> libapache-mod-dosevasive: evasive module to minimize HTTP DoS or brute force attacks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<intelikey> Peps it seems i opted not to have hal installed.  so i can't answer that  but i'd look in /etc/hal*/
<PiNE> so i have been running x/ubuntu for ages now but this is my first time with kde. i have no idea how to install restricted formats and the restricted formats page is all about not-kde.  how do i go about it?  is there a page somewhere else?
<terwilliger> Hi all. Anybody up on Bluetooth? I can connect my Tungsten E2 by BT, but can't get Jpilot or kpilot to recognize it. How best to troubleshoot?
<intelikey> interesting side note.  brute force attacks have a natural tendancy to fail on dialup connections be cause the connection is to slow for the brute force to be more than the system can process.
<intelikey> !mp3 | PiNE
<ubotu> PiNE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs | PiNE
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<PiNE> intelikey: great! now what about dvds?
<shinigami> hi i'm getting QFontLoader: Internal error when running an application...anyone knows what is it?
<intelikey> PiNE apt-cache search dvd | less
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<terwilliger> Anybody up on Bluetooth? I can connect my Tungsten E2 by BT, but can't get Jpilot or kpilot to recognize it. How best to troubleshoot?
<bxnp> do you have bluetooth enabled in kde
<intelikey> shinigami not without more info.   check  in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   or ~/.xserver-error*
<terwilliger> Yes, I believe I do. The Tungsten can connect to the box
<bxnp> do you know what the name off the device
<PiNE> intelikey: thanks those are good leads. i am amazed at how disoriented i am (because of the switch) right now.
<terwilliger> And system services recorded the last connection. the device is /dev/rfcomm0
<terwilliger> Both Jpilot and Kpilor were directed to that device
<shinigami> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
<terwilliger> kde does not note the Tungsten as a paired device, however
<shinigami> intelikey: Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list! <-- font problem?
<terwilliger> Well, thanks anyway. Be well
<nodesert> i try to install a sun-java5-bin but i had a problem when i first tried, now i says you have to manually fix this problem
<smaggard> hallo :D
<jarn> How do I edit the KDM theme?
<dwidmann> jarn: go to systemsettings -> advanced -> login manager, and play around in there.
<tamacracker>  anyone here have the purge command for nividia driver on hand
<jesse__> Hello?
<jesse__> Hello?
<jarn> dwidmann: How do I install themes, though? Themese downloaded from kde-look?
<jesse__> How do I access my floppy drive?
<jesse__> Lol.
<ind> hai
<jesse__> Hello
<cpk1> jarn: normally you just need to show the login manager where the archive that you downloaded is
<ind> anyone here understand a line in a lilo.conf: append="console=ttyS0,9600n8"
<jesse__> I have a question
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<dwidmann> jarn: yeah, kde-look.org is where to get them ... I'll take a look though, I haven't done it in a while
<ind> hi ubotu
<jarn> cpk1: And how do I do that, though?
<dwidmann> jesse, justa sk
<jesse__> I just installed
<jesse__> Kubuntu and have no idea how to put files on my floppy.
<ind> jesse--what's the error message?
<ind> ubotu
<dwidmann> !bot | ind
<ubotu> ind: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jesse__> I just dont know how to do it.
<intelikey>    Any system reference will require you to read it at least three times
<intelikey>    before you get a reasonable picture of what to do.
<ind> ok
<glines> is there a guide of some sort for installing the nvidia-legacy driver? i've been trying forever but can't do it. so far i've used synaptic, automatix, and by hand using the .run... but no dice
<ind> intelikey, understand a line in a lilo.conf: append="console=ttyS0,9600n8" ?
<intelikey> quote from   "rute"   of which i think would warn most people to not read manuals.
<ind> jesse-- just copy?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to play the game xmoto.  But for some reason it sometimes loads properly.  And sometimes it freezes my entire computer and the screen is black with a frozen white mouse pointer.
<dwidmann> glines: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<intelikey> ind yes i understand it.
<intelikey> it's telling the kernel to display on the serial port connected terminal
<ind> intelikey-- can u change it so my box will send the output to its vga?
<glines> dwidmann: well, i hope that works... but i've installed nvidia-glx-legacy (using synaptic) and nvidia-xconfig about a millinon times ;-)
<intelikey> remove or comment out that line ind
<jesse__> All I need to do is put a SATA driver on my floppy, I have downloaded the the driver but do not know how to get to a place where I can put the driver on a disk.
<dwidmann> glines, well, if it's going to work, that should be the way to do it
<glines> yeah, it should
<glines> i get an "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." when I run glxgears
<ind> jesse-- type "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal, can u see your floppy?
<intelikey> fdisk wont list floppies
<dwidmann> Oh, and if you're using dapper (as opposed to edgy), tryu sing nvidia-glx-config instead of nvidia-xconfig
<glines> dwidmann: i'm using edgy...
<intelikey> jesse__ floppy will be  /dev/fd0  or  /dev/fd1  on normal hardware
<ind> intelikey-- can u change that line so my "box" will send the output to its vga?
<intelikey> <intelikey> remove or comment out that line ind
<glines> actually, i havn't really tried nvidia-xconfig. i just edited xorg.conf by hand, like I do on other nvidia systems
<intelikey> if you can repost so can i
<ind> intelikey-- without that line, my box will send the output to its vga port? so it is the default?
<intelikey> yes
<jesse__> Lol all I want to do is put a file on my floppy.
<intelikey> yes jesse__     sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media
<glines> jesse__: try going to "media:/" in konqueror... that's what I do :-)
<dxdt> does Kwifimanager support WPA?  Or can I use my NEtworkManager applet from gnome that's already installed and configured?  (I'm going to try out KDE for a while, certain things about Gnome are annoying me)
<jesse__> I am a noob so I dont know what you just typed means.
<glines> jesse__: and i'd assume kubuntu will already have your /etc/fstab configured for fd0...
<ind> thanx a lot intelikey
<glines> jesse__: it should be easy. just put "media:/" into konqueror's address bar
<glines> minus the quotes of course\
<intelikey> big assumption glines
* dwidmann doesn'te ven have a floppy drive :O
<glines> intelikey: any decent distro has it done for you
<bxnp> use networkmanager dxdt
<glines> but what do I know? i've been using ubuntu for like 5 minutes! :-P
<jesse__> So I see where it says media.
<intelikey> glines who said kubuntu was decent ?
<bxnp> but use the one for kde dxdt
<darthdual> What is up linux geeks..............:-)
<dwidmann> intelikey: lol
<glines> intelikey: are you dissing kubuntu on the kubuntu channel?! :-OOO
<dxdt> they won't conflict will they?
<intelikey> yeah
<glines> ;p
<intelikey> :)
<glines> i'm a gentoo nut myself
<bxnp> remote the one for gnome
<bxnp> remove
<darthdual> Anyone know how to browse .asp content with linux?
<bxnp> you are a kde user rigt
<dxdt> not an option in case I want to go back to gnome
<intelikey> i dis gentoo too too too too
<dxdt> just trying it out
<glines> I don't think nvidia legacy comes with nvidia-xconfig
<jesse__> If there is a file on my desktop how would I get it on my floppy?
<dwidmann> glines, Hmm, dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy
<intelikey> drag & drop ?
<dwidmann> or better yet, "dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy | grep /usr/bin"
<intelikey> copy & paste
<jesse__> Does not seem to work for me.
<darthdual> I always have problems browsing active server pages content in linux.  Is there a fix for that.
<flaccid---> i don't see how thats possible as asp is client side
<glines> darthdual: what do you mean? asp is server side, irrc
<ind> intelikey-- do u know the 'hyper terminal' in kubuntu? and how to run it?
<glines> *iirc
<dxdt> asp is server side
<flaccid---> err i mean server side hehe
<glines> flaccid---: lol
<flaccid---> its stupidly slow but. 30 x slower than php
<smaggard> asp sux
<jesse__> Does Kubuntu ''see'' if you put a floppy in your system after Kubuntu is installed?
<darthdual> Yeah, ok, maybe it's something else then.
<flaccid---> and com objects are so annoying
<darthdual> But I have java enabled, so it's not that.
<smaggard> Asp Server Side... haha... spells ASS...
<intelikey> ind 'hyper terminal' ?
<glines> jesse__: it should... if it's using HAL (hardware abstraction layer) it should auto detect media put in the drives
<flaccid---> yes big ASS!
<darthdual> I was pretty sure server side shouldn't affect me.
<smaggard> iunno about floppy disks tho..
<jesse__> What would it be labled in media?
<smaggard> i think you would have to invoke the disk
<darthdual> But is it possible they are also using some windows script?
<ind> intelikey-- yes..to see the output of my embedded system from serial port..in windows, it is the hyper terminal..
<glines> no, it'll detect it with HAL, no question
<dwidmann> darthdual ... it shouldn't have any effect whatsoever on you.
<glines> but it might not be in fstab so you might not have permission to mount it
<intelikey> ind telnet ssh vnc ???
<ind> intelikey-- do u know the alternative in kubuntu?
<ind> ok
<jesse__> Would floppy0 be my floppy?
<smaggard> probably
<smaggard> i would say yeh
<glines> jesse__: indeed
<darthdual> Ok, now I'm really confused?  Better try to look at the page code........Be back in a little bit with news.
<ind> intelikey-- telnet: could not resolve ssh/vnc: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<jesse__> Well I cant get any files to go there.
<smaggard> telnet and ssh r 2 diff protocols
<intelikey> ind those are three programs that any one might be what you are looking for.
<glines> jesse__: ok, have you gotten to the media:/ screen in konqueror, where it shows all your drives?
<jesse__> Yes
<glines> jesse__: and your floppy is there?
<ind> o..
<intelikey> ind you can  "man telnet "    for the manual page on that app.
<intelikey> ind i'm not really the one to ask about networking.  i'm kinda network illeterate
<jesse__> Says floppy and floppy0.
<intelikey> yes and floppy is  a symlink to floppy0
<glines> jesse__: ok... well, right click on them and try to mount each of them. and tell me what happens
<glines> jesse__: wait, i think you might not be in the right place
<glines> jesse__: copy and paste your address bar into here
<jesse__>    /media
<intelikey> glines don't confuse the poor soul.   he's in /media
<glines> jesse__: yeah, you're not where I want you ;-)
<glines> jesse__: put this in your address bar:        media:/
<glines> intelikey: i'm trying my hardest ;-)
<intelikey> :)
<glines> if hal is working properly, this should be much easier
<jesse__> OMFG I love you glines.
<intelikey> yeah hal  yuch   ....
<glines> jesse__: <3
<glines> intelikey: what now :-)
<flaccid---> yay fixed my adsl issue
<flaccid---> i reckon telstra line here is older than ya mum
<flaccid---> can't use lqr packeting
<flaccid---> wtf can't we just all have cable in australia :)
<glines> jesse__: keep in mind that media:/ works well for flash drives and also cdroms
<jesse__> Lol now how would I have goten to that just clicking buttons on the desktop?
<glines> and, well, other media ;-)
<glines> jesse__: ok...
<glines> jesse__: see the icon next to the address bar?
<darthdual> You could probably send messages by kangaroo faster
<glines> jesse__: drag it to the desktop and a menu should apper. choose "create link"
<flaccid---> yes my kangaroo is tired :)
<glines> jesse__: actually, that's wrong...
<darthdual> Let him rest a little.  Get him a cell phone.
<flaccid---> if you right click desktop you can select what icons you want - mounted/unmounted media etc.
<darthdual> :-)
<glines> jesse__: ohh, nvm, that should work. that's right :-P
<flaccid---> hehe i think he needs a sat phone for the outback :)
<ind> intelikey-- i want to install driver for my wireless pci card in pebble linux, but there is no kernel source..
<glines> it's "Link here"
<glines> ind: pebble linux?
<intelikey> no kernel source ?
<glines> ZOMG A GPL VIOLATION! o.0
<intelikey> kernel.org
<ind> glines-- yes, pebble
<dwidmann> glines: where?
<glines> dwidmann: right behind you! ;-)
<dwidmann> EEk!!
<jesse__> Now how do I format my floppy now that I can see it.
<glines> jesse__: that's another story...
<intelikey> glines not really.  they know that the kernel is on the web.   so if they are not changing the source, just compiling a kernel for use  it's not a violation to not REpost kernel source.
<ind> intelikey-- ok i have downloaded it, now, what i have to do?
<dwidmann> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ind> intelikey-- just extract it in /usr/src?
<intelikey> ind yes  should be
<glines> jesse__: i've never done it before (i don't have any floppies) but you can use something like gparted
<glines> (i think... maybe. correct me if i'm wrong guys)
<ind> intelikey-- without compiling or other things?
<intelikey> jesse__ you have to make it so you can't see it to format it.
<jesse__> When I try to mount the floppy it says unknown error.
<intelikey> ind yes.   but the source needs to be the same version.  you did get the right version?
<ind> intelikey--yes, 2.4.31
<ind> thanx
<Furesho> by any chance can anyone point me to a step-by-step tutorial on sharing my files on my kubuntu box with windows machines?
<jesse__> All I want to do is put one file on this floppy.
<intelikey> !samba | Furesho
<ubotu> Furesho: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bkudria> texlive-base-bin postinst fails with: "fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found.".  what could be wrong?
<jesse__> Seems a lot harder to do than it should be.
<glines> jesse__: try the command "sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/fd0"
<glines> but I really have no clue... never used a floppy before ;-P
<jesse__> mkfs.msdos: /dev/fd0 contains a mounted file system
<jesse__> Is this good?
<glines> jesse__: ohh, no
<glines> jesse__: unmount the floppy using konqueror
<glines> right click, it's easy
<intelikey> means it's mounted.  and you don't "format" mounted fs's
<glines> because that would be terrible ;-P
<ind> intelikey-- maybe jesse have a problem with file system type? I have an experience with it.. my storage device cannot be read in both kubuntu and windows.. the file system type is ext2, when I copied the image of pyramid linux and booting from it, kernel panic... after that, the file system changed to something, error I think.. not ext2, vfat, or the others..
<jesse__> Only gives me option to mount in Konquerer.
<glines> hmm... i'm gonna bother #ubuntu about my nvidia-legacy woes ;-)
<glines> jesse__: it shouldn't be mounted then...
<draik> Ok
<jesse__> Its a new floppy that has not been formated I think.
<glines> jesse__: huh, most are formated
<draik> so I figured out the issue with Autostart... thanks again intelikey
<intelikey> jesse__ if you'll close konqueror for a minute and open a konsole i'll give you about three commands that will do all you are trying to do....    also i would need to know the name of the file on the desktop that you want copied.
<draik> Now, if I can only get the embeded audio to play
<glines> my parent's comptuer has a floppy drive... but it's more of a floppy shreader. floppies go in, but data doesn't come out ;-P
<draik> intelikey: I have the latest java installed
<jesse__> Ok one sec Intellikey
<glines> intelikey: nothing wrong with a little konqueror :-)
<draik> BTW, is there a key needed for wine all of a sudden? I didn't need one before
<intelikey> draik i don't do java flash or windows.    sorry.
<intelikey> glines was just an offer.
<draik> intelikey: you told me to install the latest flash... I have flash 9.
<draik> intelikey: I also went ahead and checked my java, up-to-date
<glines> draik: the only need for wine is to be able to run filezilla... well, untill the next release when it is ported to *nix ;-)
<jesse__> 378ata_100104528.zip   is the File I would like to get on my floppy.
<intelikey> draik yes that was a guess.  you have drawn all the water you can from this well on that subject.
<glines> jesse__: is it a mobo bios update?
<draik> glines: I have wine just in case I need something from winxp, other than that zilch... I only ask because on my updates it says that I'm missing the key, but I don't have a key associated with wine
<jesse__> The file is a SATA driver so that I can install windows.
<glines> :-O
<draik> intelikey: Thank you
<glines> we're not speaking to you jesse! ;-)
<glines> jk <3
<draik> anyone here know about using rdesktop?
<draik> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<intelikey> jesse__ ok copy and paste this string into the konsole;                                                                       sudo umount /dev/fd0 ;sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<jesse__> I am taking classes and I need both linux boxes and windows boxes
<glines> draik: grdesktop is a pretty nice gui for it
<bxnp> yes draik
<bxnp> it works good very good
<jjesse> draik: i use tsclient isntead
<glines> draik: it emulates window's rdesktop gui
<glines> almost exactly
<bxnp> if you want a good gui for it use the gnome client
<glines> except it has a few more features ;P
<flaccid---> brb modem swap
<jesse__> failed whilst writing FAT
<glines> yeah, but with grdesktop you don't need the gnome depndancies
<glines> jesse__: :-/
<draik> bxnp glines jjesse I ask because I want to be able to remote into my friend's computer (KUBUNTU, with a GUI other than SSH) and my fiance's desktop (winxp)
<jjesse> rdesktop by default isn't installed correctly
<bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/sir2.png
<glines> draik: ohh, you should use vnc then
<intelikey> jesse__ is the little tab pulled up in the no-write possion on the disket ?
<draik> glines: I heard VNC isn't secure and just cruddy
<jesse__> Ok I just got a new floppy that says it is preformated.
<bxnp> that is the client i use draik  follow the url
<glines> draik: if it's over a LAN you should be fine
<Dr_willis> vnc is darn handy.
<intelikey> jesse__ sounds like the one you had in the drive was locked.
<glines> draik: but if you want internet access, you can set up ssh and tunnel vnc through it. that makse it more secure than basically anything else out there
<bxnp> but draik you want to acces a remote windows xp box right?
<glines> draik: do you need to remote desktop over the internet?
<intelikey> jesse__ ok.  do this in the console;                                               sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy  && cp ~/Desktop/378ata_100104528.zip /media/floppy
<draik> bxnp: Yes. My fiance is on winxp
<bxnp> oke just use rdesktop that is very good and simple to setup
<bxnp> did you looked at the screenshot i posted
<draik> glines: Yes. Friend is a city over and Fiance is currently in another state getting our new home ready
<glines> draik: ok, you'll need to set up ssh then
<draik> bxnp: I will in 1 sec
<bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/sir2.png here draik
<jesse__> Ok drive seems to be doing somthing.
<glines> draik: niether rdesktop or vnc are secure over the internet without an ssh tunnel
<draik> glines: I have ssh setup on my desktop and my friend's (Both Kubuntu 6.10)
<bxnp> are there free ssh servers for windows glines ??
<intelikey> jesse__ ok type in;   sync ;sudo umount /dev/fd0                          and you can remove the disk as soon as it stops writing.
<draik> bxnp: YES!!!!!!!!
<glines> draik: ok, you just need to forward that ssh server through your router using port forwarding
<draik> bxnp: That is what I am looking for
<intelikey> jesse__ you're done dude
<bxnp> most off them you have to pay for
<jesse__> Ya so I like Linux but I dont know how to use it that well yet.
<glines> draik: then you need to follow these instructions: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi  in order to configure a putty client on the remote box
<bxnp> oke draik try this out do apt-get install tsclient
<bxnp> and see how this works
<bxnp> and then look for a free ssh server so you can tunnel the session
<glines> bxnp: yes, there are ssh servers for windows. there's an openssh client/server combo if you take 2 seconds to google search
<draik> bxnp: DONE
<bxnp> cool glines, well i was wondering
<intelikey> jesse__ word !   most people that have used M$ windows for several years and then try linux, have the terrable misconception that they should know quite a lot about it based on their windows experance.   nothing could be farther from the truth.    forget all you know about computers and start fresh.
<glines> but really if you have a linux box in the same subnet as the windows box, you can just tunnel to the linux one and then connect to the windows one with vnc
<bxnp> anyway i dont have windows so i never looked
<jesse__> Ok thank you intelikey and glines.
<intelikey> np
<glines> jesse__: you are welcome anytime ;-)
<glines> i love helping people on irc...
<bxnp> yes i know glines
<draik> glines: Thank you. I will print that out and review it so that I can do it on all computers
<draik> bxnp: Ok, what now? The install is done
<jesse__> I intend to keep linux alive on this box but I need windows also for sckool.
<bxnp> do alt f2
<glines> draik: that smoothwall link i gave you should explain everything
<bxnp> and launch tsclient
<draik> ok
<bxnp> and fill in the information needed to connect to the desktop
<intelikey> glines i didn't mean to be "stealing a customer" from you.  it just looked like, "the easy way, was making it very hard."
<glines> draik: well, actually, it seems it was written for smoothwal...
<draik> What ports do I need forwarded on his router and mine?
<bxnp> i hope you configured it to accept remote sessions
<glines> draik: port 22 is ssh
<bxnp> the windows box i mean
<draik> bxnp: No, he's running Kubuntu 6.10 just like me
<bxnp> oh then this tsclient is not what you are looking for
<draik> bxnp: what would I need?
<glines> naw! ssh+vnc ftw!
<bxnp> use freenx
<bxnp> go to the website of nomachine
<glines> and really, don't use rdesktop over the internet. that's terrible
<glines> but you can tunnel rdesktop if you like
<draik> bxnp: Got a link?
<bxnp> google it
<bxnp> and you will find it
<intelikey> nomachine.com ?
* dwidmann is looking for a 64-bit using guinea pig
<dwidmann> Any takers?
<tamacracker__> Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<intelikey> what is the "proper vidio driver" ?
<dwidmann> tamacracker__, I bet envy can do it :D
<tamacracker__> Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<intelikey> tamacracker__ sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> sickem' big boy!
<andre> I've just added a disk to my fstab file.  what's the command for unmounting/mount my drives in that list?
<Dr_willis> mount -a
<Dr_willis> man mount
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well 'sudo mount -a'
<andre> tx Dr_willis lemme try
<Dr_willis> 'do, or do not. there is no try....'
<Dr_willis> :)
<andre> do not
<tamacracker__> >.>
<intelikey> andre if it's default or auto  in the options.  else     sudo mount /mountpoint
<tamacracker__> intelikey im on ubuntu so type ubuntu?
<andre> sec  lemme give ya output
<intelikey> tamacracker__ what ever desktop you want.
<jesse> Lol
<tamacracker__> will i lose all the stuff i downloaded such as themes and backgrounds?
<andre> most drives are already mounted
<andre> so I get errors
<jesse> The file needs to be unzipped before using it.
<intelikey> tamacracker__ kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop  or just  the basics   and a window manager    twm maybe
<Furesho> what to they mean in this tutorial by "the share"? are they talking about the folder i want to share?
<tamacracker__> intelikey ><
<tamacracker__> if i use that command
<tamacracker__> the files i have on my desktop
<tamacracker__> such as themes, backgrounds, music etc...
<tamacracker__> will they be deleted?
<tamacracker__> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <- that command
<intelikey> jesse right click should give you and option to open in the archiver
<intelikey> tamacracker__ no.
<jesse> Ok got that under controll
<intelikey> tamacracker__ you say files i have on my desktop   if you mand installed themes    then i can't say on that.
<intelikey> if you mean in your home dir then NO.
<rDrake> draik are you here
<draik> I was just printing it out glines
<bhrich902arch> ...
<rDrake> oke take a look at the screenshots if my remote nxsession
<draik> rDrake, yo
<tamacracker__> intelikey but for a fact i wont lose my mp3s right?
<tamacracker__> if i use this: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> installingpackages should NEVER affect the stuff in the users /home dirs
<jesse> Ok now how do I get the floppy mounted
<draik> rDrake, where are your screenshots?
<Dr_willis> 'should' :)
<bxnp> oke they are at http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/drake.png and http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/draike1.png
<bxnp> i am here
<rDrake> and here
<jesse> I have unzipped all files but floppy is not available for me to put files on.
<rDrake> here iam via nxmachine testdrive
<bxnp> and here i am at my own box
<draik> bxnp: Your first link is dead
<bxnp> yeah put the i in it
<intelikey> jesse mount it.                        sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<bxnp> drake.png must be draike.png
<draik> VERY NICE
<rDrake> yes that is you can do with nx
<intelikey> jesse just don't forget to       sync ;sudo umount /dev/fd0       before you pull the disk.
<rDrake> wich is a very cool little
<bxnp> program
<draik> how do I get nx?
<bxnp> go to the website and download the thing
<bxnp> read the paper's its very easy
<intelikey> jesse that driver disk you installing that driver in windows ?     for the asus storage device ?
<bxnp> http://www.nomachine.com/ draike
<bxnp> the funny thing is that there core technology is opensource
<jesse> Its a SATA driver for the HD, windows is dumb and does not know what SATA is when you install it.
<bxnp-remote> anyway i am gone
<Dr_willis> good old windows...
<Dr_willis> jesse,  theres a way to 'remaster' the xp cd's and include such drivers.  (i hear)
<bhrich902arch> ...
<jesse> I have heard that too, it is called slip streaming.
<Dr_willis> I went to all the effort to get windows workin gon my sata/raid.. then discovered . it wasent worth the effort.
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> i was just hoping that this wasn't a futile attempt at using that driver in linux...
<intelikey> (:
<jesse> Lol\
<saki> anyone here know how to install a i386 kernel along side your x86_64 installation?
<jesse> Not that much of a noobcake but close.
<mefisto> I'm having trouble with KOrganizer: it won't start when clicking the tray icon (as it did in Dapper). I found this bug while googling http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135513 Can someone take a look at that page and tell me if it actually contains a solution? I don't quite understand it.
<intelikey> along side ????    chroot maybe.
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jesse> So how do I get my extracted files on the floppy?
<intelikey> use konqueror ?
<jesse> Does not show floppy as mounted
<intelikey> navagate to /media/floppy
<intelikey> up button up button
<intelikey> dive dive.       aoooogah
<Dr_willis> or type in media:/ and see whats tehre.
<Dr_willis> right click/mount the floppy perhaps?
<jesse> One sec
<jesse> Having a hell of a time with this.
<bxnp> draike take a look at http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/draike2.png
<intelikey> Dr_willis no  it's not working   cause i interfered and had him mount the thing.
<bxnp> not for the windows haters in this crowd :0
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  :)
<jesse> For the love of god now it says the disk is full.
<Dr_willis> take it out and shake it real hard.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jesse> Ok now how do I format this disk again?
<dbglt> hey everyone. I downloaded the feisty herd 2 installer, and am trying to install off the livecd, but it crashes when I get to the partitioning stage
<dbglt> is this a known bug?
<Dr_willis> why format.. delete the files on it.
<dwidmann> dbglt, quite known
<dwidmann> it has been reported, like 20 or more times in fact
<bxnp> draike did you saw the last pictures i posted
<dwidmann> sudo aptitude install ubiquity-frontend-kde should fix it
<jesse> Ok how do I delete?
<bxnp> or are you installing the program
<Dr_willis> i tend to use the 'rm' command to delete files.
<Dr_willis> or the 'mc' tool
<dbglt> dwidmann: I'm not connected to the internet on that machine
<dbglt> dwidmann: will that matter?
<dwidmann> Yes.
<dbglt> I've got a wpa-psk network. Kubuntu hasn't picked it up
<dbglt> I assume I'll need to do some manual hacking about once it is installed
<dbglt> *wireless
<dwidmann> either that or rsync the cd image ..
<the_hammer> is the new kubuntu 610 a beta by chance?
<dbglt> dwidmann: what?
<dwidmann> the_hammer: know, it's stable
<the_hammer> or is it an offical release?
<dwidmann> **no
<the_hammer> ok
<dwidmann> official release
<saki> where does kubuntu put its xsession files at?
<bxnp> dbglt: is your card working under kubuntu
<the_hammer> anyone in here run a laptop with kubuntu 610?
<john-nrc_> i am new to linux
<dbglt> bxnp: no idea. I hasn't shown up under the livecd
<mefisto> I'm having trouble with KOrganizer: it won't start when clicking the tray icon (as it did in Dapper). I found this bug while googling http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135513 Can someone take a look at that page and tell me if it actually contains a solution? I don't quite understand it.
<dbglt> bxnp: I know it is supported by linux
<john-nrc_> how to work in my sql
<bxnp> what are you know on a live cd ordid you already installed it
<the_hammer> likely a stupid qustion but i have a small possible bug report
<bxnp> what kind of card do you have
<bxnp> anwyay do in the console
<bxnp> iwconfig
<bxnp> and tell me what you get
<the_hammer> my laptop was open and i was running live cd
<mortici> how do i purge with aptitude?
<dbglt> bxnp: I'm on the live cd. I can't install it, as the installer keeps crashing at the partition stage
<the_hammer> says my laptop lid is closed and stoping or something
<jesse>  /media/floppy How do I makes this empty so I can put files there?
<bxnp> oh you dont have that much ram on your system
<dbglt> bxnp: pardon?
<bxnp> how much ram do you have
<dbglt> 1gb
<the_hammer> me?
<bxnp> lol
<dwidmann> mefisto__: it looks like that was supposed to be fixed for kde 3.5.5
<the_hammer> 512
<the_hammer> i had installer crashing to
<bhrich902arch> ...
<bxnp> oke, well that this is not the problem and which version do you install
<dbglt> bxnp: it shows eth1 as having a devic
<dbglt> *device
<the_hammer> i kept fighting with it but managed to get install
<dwidmann> or wait, 3.5.6
<dbglt> "unassociated"
<intelikey> jesse      sudo rm -fr /media/floppy
<intelikey> enough said.
<bxnp> ah
<dwidmann> dbglt, as I said, you have to update the ubiquity-frontend-kde package, it might involve updating another package or two also, but after that the install will run
<the_hammer> what kern is kubuntu 610 ?
<dwidmann> 2.6.1
<dwidmann> *7
<dbglt> dwidmann: ok, managed to hook it up to a wired router :)
<intelikey> 2.5.17
<mefisto__> dwidmann: 3.5.5 is the kde version on edgy, right?
<bxnp> dwidmann: is he trying to install kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> heh  5=6
<dbglt> dwidmann: how does a package isntall ? Into ramdisk?
<dwidmann> mefiesto, yes, but it looks like it was reported on kde3.5.5 and fixed for kde3.5.6
<dwidmann> dbglt: yes
<the_hammer> ya i red that to
<dbglt> dwidmann: it tells me it is already the newestr ver
<dwidmann> dbglt: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubiquity-frontend-kde
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> Dr_willis be nice.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> hmm, looks like k3b release candidate five is out
<saki> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<jesse> I dont understand why the floppy is full there is nothing on it.
<intelikey> df
<mefisto__> dwidmann: so I just have to wait for an updated package with the fix? Or is there some file editing described in that page that will fix it now?
<dwidmann> mefiesto__: kde 3.5.6 is out, check www.kubuntu.org for how to update
<Dr_willis> jesse,  i would guess a permission issue then. you trying to write to the floppy as the wrong owner.. OR the write protect tab is moved up.
<dwidmann> It should be fixed in kde 3.5.6, according to that bug report
<jesse> Not the write protect tab
<intelikey> umask=000
<Dr_willis> of course poping out the floppy with it mounted.. can confuse all sorts of things.. :)
<jesse> I got the Zip file on the disk.
<intelikey> i would guess that konqueror is using a trash can someplace
<Dr_willis> i dont even have a floppy disk to test. :)
<Dr_willis> i got a floppy drive.. but its not even hooked up. at this time. heh
<jesse> But I should have unzipped than put the files I needed on the floppy.
<intelikey> and if it's a trash can  going to trash:/// and deleting what's there should fix it      no?
<Dr_willis> not sure if trash: works on media like floppies.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have a 5.25 and 3.5   want me to test it ?
<Dr_willis> plus that rm -rf command ya gave earlier should of delted the trash shouldent it?
<jesse> Ok now my floppy is gone.
<intelikey> that's automount for you.
<the_hammer> does ndiswrapper i work in kubuntu?
<jesse> Could not remove folder /media/floppy0/.Trash-1000/files/NT4.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i think it was done prior to the rm command.
<intelikey> there it is.
<Dr_willis> I think a reboot is needed...   :)
<intelikey> lol
<mefisto__> dwidmann: it says the packages are not well supported. Should I be wary of that? I don't want to introduce more problems.
<intelikey> windows answer to all problems....      reboot.
<intelikey> lol
<dwidmann> mefisto__: Well, they certainly seem to work okay for me :)
<jesse> Ok I just put a new floppy in the floppy drive.
<intelikey> probably without umounting it first.....
<Furesho> i followed the directions up to the end with no complaints until i got to the last step.....
<bxnp> draik: any luck
<jesse> Starting from the start how do I get files on to the floppy? I have the files I need decompressed in a folder.
<draik> fiance using her desktop right now and friend is offline and probably already in bed
<draik> I'm testing with my laptop, but I want to get things set first
<bxnp> do you have the client installed on the laptop
<bxnp> on your desktop system i meant
<draik> oh,
<draik> Yeah, it's installed on my desktop
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> do this
<draik> 1 question though, why did nx go to my Lost & Found?
<bxnp> dunno did you ave a crash
<draik> yeah
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I'm feeling cautious. Has anyone else updated to kde 3.5.6? Any foreseeable problems?
<bxnp> lol
<draik> missing lib
<bxnp> and is that fixed
<draik> yuppers
<intelikey> ok i can't test the trash theory cause konqueror only breaks glass at me when i try to    media:///floppy    unless i remount my os that's all i'll get out of it.
<Taime1> i have a question about software packages
<bxnp> try this file
<bxnp> you can connect to the remote servers of nxmachine
<Taime1> i dont know how to ask it really...
<draik> ok
<jesse> I am about to just go to Walmart and ask them if I can use one of there computers with a floppy on it.
<bxnp> you have to accept the file
<dwidmann> mefisto__: the upgrade might not go perfectly smooth, but lots of people have upgraded to kde 3.5.6, if the upgrade gives you any trouble, it can be worked out easily enough.
<Taime1> i know that open office is up to2.1
<Taime1> but my sources lists tell me that 2.0 is the newest release
<Taime1> is that because ubuntu edgy doesnt have oo 2.1 packages yet?
<bxnp> yes
<dbglt> ugh
<jesse> I have now spent 6 hours trying to get less than 1MB of data onto a floppy.
<dbglt> unable to resize NTFS partition, I take it?
<draik> ?
<Taime1> so i guess that goes for amarok and other programs...?
<dbglt> (using the livecd installer)
<bxnp> the file i am sending to you
<dbglt> resizing my main ntfs partition fails :(
<dwidmann> jesse: floppies make me sad.
<intelikey> jesse;   sudo umount /dev/fd0 ;sudo mount /dev/fd0 -o umask=000 /media/floppy && cp -r <list all the files or dirs here> /media/floppy
<dawn> whats a good prog to rip dvds?
<intelikey> <list all the files or dirs here>  <<<< means what it says.
<draik> got it
<draik> i said yes
<dbglt> dawn: for just an image, use k3b
<dawn> ok
<bxnp> you have it already draike
<intelikey> you replace <list all the files or dirs here> with filename.one filename.two      or   dirname/
<bxnp> ehm then my konversation does not work good
<jesse> Ok done
<mefisto__> dwidmann: one last question. can I add those repos and just install the updated korganizer that's giving me trouble? Or do I have to upgrade the whole thing?
<jesse> Now what?
<intelikey> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<dwidmann> mefisto__: probably the whole thing.
<mefisto__> ok thanks
<draik> nope
<mortici> wth
<draik> it failed
<mortici> i purged beryl
<mortici> and i still get this error
<mortici> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 0 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<jesse> Can I cut and paste files now?
<intelikey> short answer,  no
<intelikey> go check the disk in the windows box now
<jesse> This is the windows box
<jesse> Duel boot.
<Dr_willis> Dual Boot. :)
<jesse> Whay we did first worked, I just ran out of space on the disk.
<intelikey> jesse if you ran the string i just gave you there should have been lots of disk activity
<intelikey> was there ?
<jesse> mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<intelikey> oh my...  you nuked it.
<intelikey> ok use media in sted
<jesse>  media:/   Under that I see a floppy icon but cant do anything with i.
<jesse> it
<jesse> No green tag on the left of it.
<jesse> Right I mean
<Taime1> this is the first release of ubuntu i have used... is it possible to upgrade to the newest "fawn" or whatever when it comes out? i mean, do i have to do a complete reinstall or is it upgradeable through apt?
<Dr_willis> right click on it?
* intelikey shakes head at whole idea of mixing gui and cli in the tug-a-war for the device
<dwidmann> Taime1: it won't be out til April
<Taime1> that wasnt my question
<Dr_willis> Taime1,  in the past - its been better to reinstall clean.. but that is 'being worked on' :)
<mortici> wtfh
<Taime1> i see
<mortici> my decorations wont show up with latest svn
<Dr_willis> i imagine it will always be less hassle to reisntall clean. :)
<jesse> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<Dr_willis> but then ya got the hassle of backing stuff up.
<dwidmann> Taime1: well, an improved upgrader for Kubuntu is being worked on and hopefully it will be existent before Feisty Fawn is released
<dwidmann> It should make the upgrade process significantly less painful
<jesse> That is what happens when I try mounting floppy.
<Taime1> thats cool
<Taime1> sorry bout the silly questions
<Taime1> i guess if something is stable, thats more than i should ask for in the linux world eh?
<dwidmann> It's not silly, honest! The upgrade to Edgy from Dapper didn't go smoothly at all. I mean, it was doable, but blah.
<Dr_willis> the last few releases have had HUGE changes.. thats always a potential problem
<bxnp> why would anybody upgrade anyway
<Taime1> im strange, i like the newest everything
<bxnp> stop this upgrading and upgrade only if you need extra functionality
<dwidmann> updated software = fixed bugs = happy campers
<Dr_willis> keep /home on its own hard drive or parittion.. and cleanreinstall
<Taime1> im young, i guess thats my problem
<Dr_willis> bxnp,  sort of defeats the name 'edgy' then : )
<Taime1> hey
<bxnp> most people get into problems cause they do upgrade;s
<Dr_willis> not that edgy was very... edgy.
<Taime1> when you do a clean install,
<Taime1> how do you tell it to preserve data in home?
<Dr_willis> Lets just leave the PC's turned off!
<bxnp> if something is stable dont upgrade only do security upgrades
<Taime1> is there an option for that?
<dwidmann> dr_willis, well, upstart certainly looks very ambitious/edgy
<dawn> ok k3b works nicely
<dawn> thx
<dawn> dbglt
<Dr_willis> Taime1,  keep /home in its own partition or hard drive...
<jesse> Why can I see a floppy icon in Konqueror but not do anything IE put files I want on to it?
<Taime1> well thats cool
<Dr_willis> jesse,  i would guess by this time - the system is very confused as to the state of the floppy drive.
<Dr_willis> jesse,  or have you rebooted recently?
<intelikey> the little green curly arrows are nice
<dawn> hehe
<jesse> No should I?
<dwidmann> usb drive > floppy drive
<Taime1> lol@dwidmann
<Dr_willis> jesse,  given all the twiddling youve done with it in the last hour... it may be a good idea.
<jesse> Ok be back in a sec
<Taime1> whats a floppy?
<dawn> now that I have tightvnc installed
<Dr_willis> quick lets all change rooms!
<intelikey> dwidmann jesse seems to be playing with a real floppy drive not one of those usb things....  :)
<Dr_willis> Oh wait.. he hasent left yet.. :)
<dawn> whats a simple way to invoke it as a process that is running all the time
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: lol!
<intelikey> now we can
<intelikey> (:
<dwidmann> intelikey: I mean usb flash drive ...
<Dr_willis> dawn,  depends on what you want it to do. Ive seen guides on settingup vnc to auto-spawn and give a kdm/gdm login screen as needed.
<Taime1> okay, thanks for answering my ?s
<dawn> hmmmm
<Taime1> later
<dawn> well I do want an X screen
<mefisto__> is it possible to undo an upgrade of several packages?
<dawn> I have to do some more reading
<Dr_willis> dawn,   vnc runs a X session. :) so you can set it up to spawn/run KDM that then lets you login as you would locally.
<dwidmann> mefisto__: why do you want to undo it?
<dawn> thx Doc.
<dawn> I have multiple machines to manage remotely
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I don't (yet). Just wondering if it's possible
<dwidmann> well, it's not as easy as upgrading, but it is doable
<ForgeAus> how do I tell if I'm using swapspace?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  try the 'free' command
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I have to undo one package at a time?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: grep swap /etc/mtab
<ForgeAus> um ok swap 0 0 0
<intelikey> heh /root is 62 bites
<ForgeAus> blank dwidman
<dwidmann> mefisto__: shouldn't have to, I can't remember if it comes down to having to do that or not
<ForgeAus> how do I enable swapspace?
<Dasnipa`> intelikey, whats a bites ?
<dwidmann> hmm, that was probably an oops
<vbgunz> Why doesn't kubuntu automatically mount Windows partitions in either live or hd install?
<dwidmann> let me check something
<jesse> Ok this will be my last try at geting simple files on a simple floppy and than I am playing WOW.
<dawn> bite...yum yum
<intelikey> permission is 444
<Jucato> $PATH noob problem here.  when I add my own paths in .bashrc, the correct paths are seen in tty's. however, in Konsole, all the paths with sbin are not seen. how and where can I correctly add paths
<intelikey> Dasnipa` a typo for bytes
<Dasnipa`> intelikey, figured as much, thought id clarify
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  have your .bash_profile source the .bashrc
<intelikey> would anyone want to see /root  ?
<dawn> ./root is 122kb here
<Jucato> Dr_willis: oh thanks. I'll try that
<dawn> i just checked
<dawn> curious
<bxnp> because vbgunz that would be no fun if kubuntu did everything, is it?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  thats the differance between a 'login shell' and a normal starting 'shell' :) well oneof the diffs
<intelikey> dawn  ./root ?    you mean /root or do you have a file or dir named root in your home ?
<bxnp> jesse what kind of error do you getting
<dwidmann> doesn't look like swap shows up in /etc/mtab :\\
<vbgunz> bxnp: yes, that would be crazy fun if Windows partitions were automatically mounted
<dawn> no I just placed the period so IRC would accept the text
<Jucato> Dr_willis: heh figures... but I just want them both to see the correct paths, that is the one from .bashrc and the one from /etc/environment
<intelikey> dwidmann no id doesn't always.    free
<ForgeAus> hmmm I don't think its working
<bxnp> but if you install it you can say that you want your windows partions to be mounted somewhere
<smaggard> look at this douche http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawnyboi/375197653/
<ForgeAus> kpackage runs out of memory
<bxnp> but when the live cd is running i thing they want it to be save not to mount it
<ForgeAus> so if I want to use that I probably need swapspace
<dawn> hmmm I have a old folder in /media
<ForgeAus> I have a partition for it
<dawn> but cannot delete it
<dawn> why?
<ForgeAus> (I can even make a file if I need to
<ForgeAus> I just need to have it on
<dwidmann> dawn, do you get an error message?
<intelikey> ForgeAus  sudo swapon <file or partition>
<dawn> when I plug in a usb drive yes
<ForgeAus> by partition /dev/sdb3?
<vbgunz> bxnp: I can easily mount a windows partition from a hd install but it doesn't look the same at all from the live cd... is there a difference? I cannot find the Windows hd in /dev :(
<intelikey> yes
<dawn> I get like a ghost cached copy
<Jucato> Dr_willis: and by "source .bashrc" you meant what exactly? (I put the line "source /home/jucato/.bashrc" in .bash_profile... didn't work)
<ForgeAus> yay thanx!
<dawn> this is why
<intelikey> ForgeAus if it's been setup for swap...
<ForgeAus> it has
<dawn> now I understand
<intelikey> ok
<ForgeAus> its a partitioned as linux-swap
<intelikey> Jucato    ". ~/.bashrc "
<dawn> Douglas, good name :)
<ForgeAus> now so that I don't have to run that ommand manually each time I boot up how do I make it happen auto?
<d0uglas> Hi. How can i add a user to the audio group (trying to get sound going)
<d0uglas> thanksk dawn :)
<jesse> I cant take it anymore, thanks for your help but this is soooo frustraiting.
<Jucato> intelikey: put that line in .bash_profile?
<d0uglas> nicest thing anyone's said to me all day
<intelikey> Jucato that line in the file you want to source it from   yes
<bxnp> jesse: what error do you get
<jesse> Why in the world will the floppy not mount?
<Jucato> rawr! still doesn't work.... :(
<intelikey> Jucato i source everything from /etc/profile    but that's just me.
<draik> Jucato: What doesn't work?
<Jucato> hi draik
<bxnp> did you try  out a different floppy
<jesse> I just want to get osme files onto the floppy.
<intelikey> Jucato you did login ?
<bxnp> maybe its broken
<Jucato> $PATH issues...
<draik> Hey there Jucato
<d0uglas> how can i add a user to a group
<jesse> Its not the floppy
<Jucato> intelikey: isn't .bash_profile supposed to be run at every new Konsole session?
<dawn> Access denied to /home/dawn/.local/share/Trash/files/NAS_Disk-1.
<dawn> cannot delete it!
<d0uglas> or a group to a user
<intelikey> Jucato i don't think that konqueror rereads the configs each time.    could be wrong.
<jesse> I just dont know how to use Kubuntu Linux
<intelikey> konqueror==konsole Jucato
<Jucato> intelikey: the thing is, tty's echo the correct path, with the sbin directories. but console doesn't... :(
<draik> bxnp: Quick question... What download from NX was I to get?
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah I figured what you meant :D
<bxnp> you are quick
<d0uglas>  sigh
<mefisto__> jesse: are you sure it's not the floppy. they aren't the most reliable things...
<dwidmann> close konsole, re-open konsole = configs re-read
<intelikey> Jucato let me test a few things and i'll get back to you on that.   you caught me with kde running  (:
<Jucato> this is so weird/annoying...
<jesse> Ok I just put orriginal floppy in
<Jucato> intelikey: heh it's ok. it's not a critical issue... just annoying
<bxnp> do you see it draike
<Dr_willis> put a command in the .bashrc like 'echo THIS is .bashrc" and put one in .bash_profile  saying "echo ThisIs .bash_profile" and see when each runs...
<Dr_willis> or just put the identical lines in each one. :)
<draik> bxnp: There is no "e" in the name draik
<draik> Do I see what?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ok.. that's a funny way to test it. but ok :)
<bxnp> lol
<bxnp> the file i am trying to send you
<bxnp> do you know how dcc receive works ??
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  its called 'exploring' :) OR you could read the advance bash guide.. :) and see how it all works.
<draik> I do
<intelikey> Jucato konsole does NOT reread .bash_profile
<draik> but I don't think its working
<bxnp> what irc client are you on
<Jucato> intelikey: oh heck?
<draik> I keep getting timeout
<bxnp> lol sorry my firewall
<Dr_willis> konsole -ls 'should' read the .bash_profile
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. it seems so, using Dr_willis crazy test :)
<bxnp> wait a sec lets open this porty
<intelikey> Jucato i'll see if i can find anything that it does read.
<Dr_willis> xterm -ls   should also.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: hm.. -ls should read .bashrc, right?
<Dr_willis> now konsole may default to using the 'loginshell' option -
<Jucato> ugh!!! now I'm confused
<Dr_willis> loginshell = reads .bash_profile - which then NORMALLy reads the .bashrc (i think)
<Jucato> why do they have to separate the two!?!?!!?
<jesse> Ug good night
<Dr_willis> becuse theres some cases where you just need a script ran only for a login shell.
* Jucato bangs his head repeatedly in the keyboard...
<Jucato> so _profile is for login shells, bashrc isn't?
<draik> ok. I just port forwarded.
<draik> Please send it again bxnp
<Dr_willis> read the .bashrc
<Dr_willis> willis@audigy:~$ cat .bashrc
<Dr_willis> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<intelikey> Jucato it seems that it does read   ~/.profile
<Jucato> ha! ok... tty's == bash_profile, konsole == bashrc
<Dr_willis> # ~/.bash_profile: executed by bash(1) for login shells.
<intelikey> put your var's in there or source .bashrc from it.
<Dr_willis> a tty is normally a login shell.. correct.. konsole CAN be a loginshell.
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't have ~/.profile
<intelikey> well if you did konsole will read it.   and maybe .bashrc too
<Jucato> hmm. ok
<Dr_willis> the default .bash_profile here is set to read/include/source the .bashrc also
<Jucato> this is all so confusing to a noob like me :P
<flaccid---> quit
<flaccid---> oops
<intelikey> yes  mine is and .profile is too.
<Dr_willis> its all rather simple. :)
<draik> Jucato: YOU a noob?!?! Did the def. for a noob change overnight?
<Jucato> I mean, without the .profile, which doesn't seem to be there by default
<Jucato> draik: oh I'm a noob in these things... and Linux Bible didn't clarify much about the differences
<Dr_willis> .profile i though was a nother specific case
<bxnp> oke now it works
<intelikey> but i can't find anything that openvt -- /bin/sh    will source....
<Dr_willis>  the 'advance bash scripting guide' has some info on this
<Dr_willis> I just put in a lot of 'echo whatever.....' and figured out what was gettting read when. :)
<Jucato> hehe yeah, now I know which reads which....
<Dr_willis> .bash_profile has some info on setting the path in there...
<Dr_willis> id set the path there at the end.. of that file
<draik> what's with all the port changes?
<draik> bxnp: What's with the port changes?
<draik> I have you setup already with the other ports
* intelikey sets all path in /etc/environment
<Dr_willis> hmm - it dosent export the path.. .odd.
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't want it system wide
<bxnp> nevermind draik i put it om my webserver
<draik> kew
<intelikey> Jucato ah then i wouldn't set it there
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: definitely :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah i don't know when bash stoped exporting PATH  but it's like MS-DOS now   just a   PATH=blah   and your done.
<Dr_willis> well if every new instaance sets thepath.. gues sya dont need to export it..
<Dr_willis> but it seems... odd..
<intelikey> yeah did to me too.
<Jucato> so no need to "export PATH=blahblah"?
<intelikey> you can still export it if you like,  i have tested and dont see any differance.
<Jucato> ok, so .bash_profile also read .bashrc (but doesn't run it)?
<intelikey> Jucato    "export "   is optional  in "export PATH=blahblah"
<intelikey> bash_profile is not read by konsole.
<Dr_willis> reading it is sort of the same as 'running it'
<Dr_willis> konsole  --ls   Start login shell   ----> makes it read bash_profile
<phobiac_> Hmm, I've got a java issue. I've got java working fine, but firefox doesn't seem to want to work with me on it. Opening firefox from the Konsole and going to a website that has a java thing in it gives me this error: "/usr/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Jucato> Dr_willis: but the echo "This is bashrc" I make doesn't display unless I put ". ~/.bashrc" explicitly
<intelikey> what  . filename   does is execute the file in the same shell.   where   filename  opens a subshell then executes the file in it.
<phobiac_> And there is, indeed, no file there. Nor even an i386 directiory in /usr/lib. Any idea what could be pointing firefox in the wrong direction?
<Dr_willis> the default bash_profile i have here.. shoruces the .bashrc
<Jucato> hm let me try that again...
<intelikey> Jucato   echo '. ~/.bashrc` > ~/.profile      and then try it.
<Dr_willis> # include .bashrc if it exists
<Jucato> oh yeah it does lol silly me
<Jucato> intelikey: doesn't work... I'll eventually figure this out... eventually
<seanj> hi people
<Dr_willis> ive never needed to use .profile :)
<intelikey> Jucato what are you doing to "test" whether or not it works ?
* Jucato tries to keep in mind, bash_profile = tty, bashrc = konsole.. bash_profile reads bashrc
<Jucato> intelikey: try a new Konsole session...
<Jucato> because that's where my problem is
<Jucato> Konsole sessions...
<intelikey> try closing konsole and opening it again
<intelikey> that's the way i was testing.
<intelikey> close and reopen
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  thats not exactly correct..
<Jucato> intelikey: still no workey...
<Dr_willis> its wether or not the shell is a login shell or not.
<Dr_willis> konsole by default is not a login shell unless invokde with 'konsole --ls'
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I know... but normally  Konsole doesn't start/run with -ls :)
<Dr_willis> so konsole should be reading the .bashrc then
<Jucato> you mean bash_profile, right?
<Jucato> @_@
<intelikey> Jucato konsole menus > settings > configure konsole > sessions  on the middle of the three lines where it says "bash"   add  -
<Dr_willis> from what i am reading the .bash_profile is read by login shells.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: meaning, regular Konsole won't read it. only those run with --ls
<intelikey> yes and that will make it a login shell   ^
<intelikey> where it says "bash"    make it say   "bash -"
<Dr_willis> whats *#&@&@ odd.. i cant get any thing to echo from either one.
<Dr_willis> wonder if its clearing the screen too fast
* intelikey still wonders what the exact test you guys are using is
<Jucato> intelikey: what's that supposed to do?
<intelikey> make the bash session a login session
<Jucato> doesn't work though
* intelikey still wonders what the exact test you guys are using is
<intelikey> how do you know it isn't working ?
<intelikey> colour me dumb  but what test are you using ?
<Dr_willis> aha - put the  echo "#########this is .bashrc############" at the start of .bashrc
<Dr_willis> not the end. :)
<Dr_willis> somthing in there is exiting i think and not making it to the end.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I put it at the end and it still dipslays :)
<intelikey> don't echo out of it.    set a variable in it.  and test it.       Q=2     then echo $Q
<Dr_willis> just delete the .bashrc and .bash_profile and then make a .script and link them all together! :)
<Jucato> intelikey: in .bashrc, I put echo "this is bashrc"
<Jucato> in bash_profile I put echo "this is bash_profile"
<Jucato> then I make them both echo $PATH
* intelikey counts test as falty.
<Dr_willis> try 'xterm' and 'xterm -ls' and see if they differ...
<intelikey> faulty
<Jucato> Dr_willis: xterm behaves exactly like Konsole
<intelikey> set a variable and then when it opens type echo $varname
<Dr_willis> right.. but it dont seem tobe doing it exactly here.. for some reason.
<intelikey> then you know if it's working or not.
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> so I have to MSG="This is bashrc", then echo $MSG?
<Dr_willis> a new tab here in Konsole - reads the .bashrc :)
<intelikey> it is working here.
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<Jucato> Dr_willis: er.. that's the normal behavior.. normal Konsole reads .bashrc
<intelikey> the echo is on the command line.  not in the config
<Dr_willis> wonder if a new tab from konsole -ls does...
<underdog5004> lol, just did a sudo apt-get install kde...installed a buttload of extra stuff (virtual pets, tea timers, etc...)
<Jucato> underdog5004: heh of course it will :)
<Dr_willis> 'konsole -ls' = reads both.. and the new tabs.. also reads both... ok now its acting right. :)
<underdog5004> oh well...I've got the space for it...
<intelikey> was working right all the time for me....
<underdog5004> ooh, also got a mouse odometer!
<Jucato> Dr_willis: new tab from the konsole -ls , I presume
<dwidmann> Oooooohh, I just noticed something! An ancient problem I've always had with Kontact seems to have been fixed in KDE 3.5.6
<intelikey> Jucato did you change   bash to bash -   in the settings ?
<bxnp> what was that dwidmann
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yep.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: if you run konsole -ls, all new tabs will be -ls... so it will read .bash_profile, which also reads .bashrc
<Jucato> intelikey: let me try again
<dwidmann> Scenario: Kontact is already open, you click a launcher for Kontact, it closes out kontact and you have to reopen it
<dwidmann> Now it behaves more like I would want it to, if that launcher is clicked, it realizes it's already running, and brings focus to it :)
<Jucato> intelikey: no workey. still reads .bashrc and still has the incomplete $PATH
<d0uglas> Does kubuntu use kdm by default?
<dwidmann> d0uglas: yes
<Jucato> Dr_willis, intelikey: basically, my problem is that  I can't use commands in /sbin and /usr/sbin when in Konsole, only in tty's
<intelikey> well maybe something changed from dapper to edgy
<d0uglas> where can i find kdm's conf files regarding who may log in or from which group they must be etc
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  normally  only root should be having those in his bath.
<d0uglas> not seeing it in the control panel exactly
<Jucato> Dr_willis: er?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  you refering to when you su and sudo ?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: no. check /etc/environment, the /sbin directories are included by default
<Jucato> some commands, like blkid, usually don't need sudo
<seanj> how do I make the clock do like 5:35 PM?
<Dr_willis> I got sbin and so on in my deffault path
<dwidmann> d0uglas: might be able to do all that with the kdm kcontrol module, have you looked at it?
<intelikey> seanj right click on it  and configure it
<seanj> I tried that intelikey, it still is in military time format
<intelikey> cause you didnt
<intelikey> change the format
<seanj> I just did!
<Dr_willis> seanj,  set the format, logout/back in.
<seanj> where exactly ?
<seanj> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> thers some other way to do that.. but i forget how..
<Dr_willis> and yes its silly.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes, but when I added some paths of my own in .bashrc, the sbin path disappeared when i Konsole, (although my new paths work perfectly)
<d0uglas> dwidmann: looking now...
<d0uglas> dwi yeah i've looked all through this thing, found similar things but not exactly what i'm going for which i'd say but it's taboo on irc
<dwidmann> d0uglas: well, I would figure it would be in login-manager -> users, and you can specify a range of  UIDs that can't log in .....(ie, UIDs below 1000 can't, UIDs above 29999 can't)
<intelikey> don't have to logout for the time format to take affect
<dwidmann> d0uglas, at least, that looks like what it does
<d0uglas> ahh!! i saw that right before you said it
<d0uglas> thanks
<intelikey> logging in from where ?
<dwidmann> intelikey: kdm
<intelikey> k
* intelikey never uses the convoluted theing
<intelikey> thing even
* dwidmann does use the convoluted thing
<intelikey> it writes in /root   as a tmp dir
<intelikey> and does other nasty things.
<intelikey> </shivers>
<ceefour> hi kubuntu experts.. :-)
* Jucato points to intelikey and hides
<d0uglas> dwidmann: well, all the users are now visible (sys users) in kdm but it still wont let me log in as you know what
<intelikey> lol   rascal
<intelikey> d0uglas oh you want graphical root login.  did you set a root passwd ?
<bxnp> testing something out, could somebody use my name in a message
<intelikey> bxnp no
<Jucato> bxnp: we will not use your name in a message
<bxnp> wait
<intelikey> bxnp it aint gonna happen
<bxnp> please intelikey do it again
<intelikey> d0uglas you are not answering me  does that mean you don't want me to help you ?
<intelikey> bxnp no
<intelikey> shame.... i like helping people login as root....  (:
<Jucato> intelikey: just point them to the wiki and wash your hands :)
<bxnp> just doing the osd thing in konversation
<Jucato> that osd is a godsent for me :P
<intelikey> Jucato the wiki doesn't explain how to enable kdm for root login does it ?
<intelikey> maybe i need to revisit that page
<Jucato> intelikey: it does :P
<Jucato> and I think I told you that before too
<bxnp> sorry
<intelikey> no it explained how to enable login as root but not configure kdm....  the last time i was there.
* dwidmann is back
<riflerat> hi
<dwidmann> oh, and intelikey, I found something useful a while back -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152274
<riflerat> is it possible to install kubuntu 6.10 onto RAID?
<riflerat> I know that 6.06 could be...
<dwidmann> riflerat: mdadm raid, hardware raid, or fakeraid?
<riflerat> hw raid
<riflerat> ibm xseries m206
<Jucato> intelikey: er.. enable login as root = configure kdm
<dwidmann> really real hardware raid, right? not that fake stuff on the newer motherboards?
<riflerat> i guess yes
<compgood> is mythtv not in the kubuntu repositories?
<riflerat> adaptec i think
<ceefour> dwidmann: how to setup konqueror default display view so everytime I open a new tab it uses tree view?
<dwidmann> riflerat, well, I don't see the harm in trying
<compgood> every walkthrough I find says enable multiverse and universe, then call apt-get install mythtv..
<compgood> but it cant find mythtv
<intelikey> Jucato so it does now.  very bottom of the page.... nice.
<riflerat> dwidmann: thx, what should the system recognize? one "raid-device" and/or individual disks also?
<compgood> do i have to install it from source in kububuntu?
<riflerat> dwidmann: 2 sata disks RAID1
<intelikey> Jucato  enable login as root != configure kdm      unless your devinition of "login" doesn't include the console.
<intelikey> definition maybe
<Jucato> intelikey: err sorry, "enable graphical login as root" == configure kdm
<Jucato> !mythtv | compgood
<ubotu> compgood: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<dwidmann> riflerat, if it's hardware raid, it should only see one device
<intelikey> yes true that ^
<Jucato> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jucato> compgood: ^^^^
<dwidmann> ceefour, I can't recall, I'll get back to you in a sec
<intelikey> login is not allowed on this box
<dwidmann> ceefour, try changing the view to the tree view, t hen saving the view profile
<compgood> yes, Ive been using that
<compgood> as I said, it says they are on multiverse
<compgood> but they arent
<Jucato> compgood: you probably don't have the correct multiverse repository
<compgood> I have multiverse and universe enabled, and have updated.  but it cant find them
<smaggard_> wrong multiverse i bet
<riflerat> thx dwidmann now the hw creating the array then I will try to install it, after I will get back here ;)
<ceefour> dwidmann: that works only for the first tab. on subsequent tabs it always opens in icon view
<compgood> whatever multiverse was commented in sources.list is what I have
<Jucato> compgood: pastebin your sources.list please?
<Jucato> !pastebin | compgood
<ubotu> compgood: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compgood> k
<intelikey> compgood  pastbin.ca your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> ceefour :(
<compgood> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3557/
<dwidmann> ceefour: perhaps the other tabs that are opened use a different view profile, or somethign
<Jucato> compgood: line 16 and 17, there should be "multiverse" at the end
<smaggard_> gee willickers!!!
<Jucato> compgood: 31 and 32 also. just add "multiverse" beside "universe"
<compgood> oh
<compgood> sweet
<compgood> that did the trick
<compgood> thanks
* Jucato is getting really annoyed at the apparent miscommunication between what the wiki says about enabling multiverse and what readers understand...
<compgood> what I wouldnt give to just be able to download "mythtv-installer.exe" and just run it :)
<compgood> ive always been curious why so much is so much more complex than it has to be
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> it's not *that* complex.
<compgood> I know
<compgood> but extra work
<Jucato> the distro you have chosen just chose not to enable multiverse
<Jucato> (which will change in feisty)
<compgood> for example: why is multiverse and universe not enabled my default?
<Jucato> universe is enabled by default in Edgy (not in Dapper and earlier)
<Jucato> compgood: because of legal and philosphical reasons
<compgood> screw legality :) legal only relates to software because of geedy millionaires :)
<Jucato> then, screw them. they're the ones making it harder :)
<compgood> damn strait
<compgood> lol
<compgood> I keep installing vista, and keep trying to like it... but I just cant do it
<compgood> lol
<compgood> all videos echo for some reason
<dwidmann> well, be back soon, lets see how good I broke things :D
<Forge> back... its still not using the swap memory
<Forge> well 4 bytes isn't really use
<Forge> theres 3 gig there if it wants to access it!
<Forge> why is it saying its running out of memory yet not using the swapspace?
<Forge> krusader doesn't even run
<d0uglas> to get wifi going after a boot or a dropped signal i have to do dhclient eth1... got ifplugd, waproamd (configged it to eth1).. nothing
<intelikey> am i back yet ?
<intelikey> nope not yet...
<Forge> your back
<intelikey> no but i will be.
<Forge> lol well you seem ok to me
<underdog5004> was there a split?
<underdog5004> hellllooo?
<underdog5004> looks like there was a split...second time in 3 days for me...
<underdog5004> so, anyone d/l the kde 3.5.6
<underdog5004> ?
<chavo> underdog5004, yes
<underdog5004> impressions?
<chavo> seems the same to me, lots of bugfixes and under the hood stuff
<underdog5004> chavo, how can I install it?
<chavo> underdog5004, you on edgy?
<intelikey> ok i think i'm back now.
<underdog5004> yep
<chavo> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<underdog5004> thanks
<chavo> tells you step by step how to get it
<chavo> np
<intelikey> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<underdog5004> chavo, I added a mirror to my sources.list...sudo apt-get update?
<intelikey> yeah
<underdog5004> cool
<seanj> yay, clock problem solved
<chavo> yeah and make sure you get the key also
<intelikey> yes mussent have those pesky gpg error messages
<chavo> yeah it'll still work but those messages are pesky :D
<underdog5004> ok, got the key, updating...
<dwidmann> Hmm, has anyone else noticed that cdroms and the like don't seem to automount properly in edgy?
<surgy> hello
<surgy> is there anyway i can disable the xwindows cursers while using blender? the little x and the little hand get in the way when editing close quarters vertices
<underdog5004> intelikey, uh....  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> yeah that happens if a mirror is down or you have wrong data in the sources.list
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3560/
<steven07> does anyone know how i can get my wireless to work on compaq v2000?
<underdog5004> but after I did the update, my adept-updater says 230 new packages...
<intelikey> !wifi | steven07
<ubotu> steven07: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> been there ?
<steven07> not yet...ill give it a try thanks=)
<intelikey> underdog5004 take the us. out of the updates line  and see if it will update cleanly
<underdog5004> think my local mirror is crapped out?
<dwidmann> underdog5004: it wouldn't be the first time
<intelikey> try it and see.  you can always put it back.
<underdog5004> alrighty...h/o
<PolkaDot> <surgy> I want a different nick
<surgy> polkadot: that is off topic and this chat is for kubuntu support
<intelikey> and rather unbusy atm
<dwidmann> PolkaDot: besides, there's nothing stopping you from /nick newnick -ing anyway
<intelikey> echo  #!#   (:
<intelikey> oh have to quote it... sorry.    echo "#!#"
<surgy> polkadot: is my g/f and she was looking for a general chat area to talk about he said she said stuff
<steven07> im sorry but which link do i click on in the ubuntu site??
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steven07> which one do i click though??
<steven07> anyone?plz??=(
<posingaspopular> steven07: you have to be more specific thenthat
<posingaspopular> try WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<steven07> can someone here plz plz plz help me with my wireless:(:(
<steven07> what do you need to know?
<notech> see if your wireless chipset is in the card specific section
<steven07> how do i know what my chipset is?
<notech> i just knew mine, but think lspci -v will tell you
<steven07> in the konsole right?
<notech> yep
<steven07> sorry...im such a noob=P just installed linux today about...2 hours ago=P
<notech> no problem, we were all new at one time
<steven07> alright...so i found network controller:broadcomo corporation BCM4318 [airforce one 54g]  802.11g wireless LAN controller (rev 02)
<steven07> does that sound like its it?
<steven07> or am i looking for something else
<notech> that's it, the link for broadcom bcm43xx
<notech> err, 4311
<notech> not the same but might be close enough
<steven07> so what do i do?
<notech> hmm, 4311 is a mini-pcie, dunno id yours is
<notech> braodcom usually requires ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<notech> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<notech> try that link
<steven07> so you want me to type !ndiswrapper in the konsole?
<notech> no, go to the link ubotu just showed for ndiswrapper
<notech> ubotu is a bot, !ndiswrapper just triggered the bot to give us info on it
<steven07> and then?
<steven07> I'm at the pagef
<steven07> page*
<notech> see what that link shows, it might give you step by step instructions. i've never looked at it cuz my wireless is nativelt supported
<steven07> what exactly am i looking for
<notech> hmm, looks like the same page as before
<steven07> under wireless drivers there a link that says WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<notech> that sounds good, try tht link
<notech> assuming you run edgy
<steven07> yeah i run edgy
<steven07> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<steven07> you think that would help??
<wgn> hi
<notech> steven07: probably, it looks pretty good as a step by step guide to follow
<intelikey> anyone in here know how to get sshd to listen on a null modem  ttyS0 ?
<intelikey> or is that even considered good networking ?
<wgn> what r u talking
<intelikey> anyone in here know how to get sshd to listen on a null modem  ttyS0 ?  <<< wgn that ?
<dawn> how does *nix process workgroups names?
<dawn> or domain names for that matter?
<intelikey> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<dawn> emm
<dawn> hmm
<flaccid> there you go dawn
<flaccid> is that what you mean?
<dawn> yes
<flaccid> ok
<dawn> I have a raid 5 file server that is setup on "xxx" workgroup
<intelikey> so, know how to get sshd to listen on a null modem  ttyS0 ?
<dawn> and I want to connect my buntu box to it
<flaccid> dawn: read the samba dodcs
<flaccid> docs
<dawn> ok
<flaccid> intelikey: i don't think anyone can help
<dawn> ill fig/ it out
<dawn> always do
<dawn> jus need lil pointers
<flaccid> you have probably want to mount it
<dawn> thx guys
<dawn> yes
<dawn> mount the shares
<flaccid> otherwise just browse in konqueror using smb://server/share
<vikrant> hi all
<antiNeo> you guys won't believe what kubuntu is doing... I have windows installed on an old hard drive, and it's using fat32. my newer hard drive has kubuntu on it. whenever kubuntu boots, my old hard drive makes it's distinct racheting sound, and a lot of crazy hexadecimal numbers come on the screen. I suspect that kubuntu is trying to check that fat32 partition and fix it's errors.... the only problem is, that partition is eternaly borked and no m
<antiNeo> how do I get it to stop this nonsense?
<vikrant> i was wondering if anyone has used feisty fawn yet?
<vikrant> any views?
<flaccid> antiNeo: i don't knwo what its doing. fsck won't output hex like that
<dwidmann> antiNeo, make sure it's not being mounted, remove any entries that point to that drive from your /etc/fstab
<intelikey> antiNeo remove the line     yeah that ^
<dwidmann> vikrant, I've got it, but nothing seems to be visually different so far
<notech> ratcheting sound? bad drive?
<crube> Every time I restart my computer, my background image redets to nothing. I have my own downloaded wallpaper, and I put it to /usr/share/wallpaper/ I made sure the permissions are all good, but it still resets every time. What's going on?
<antiNeo> flaccid: well, the exact thing happened to me before with and older ubuntu...
<flaccid> antiNeo: pastebin what its doing. we have NO idea otherwise.
<crube> resets*
<antiNeo> notech: naw, just old. it's probably bad too, but I don't care ;-)
<vikrant> dwidmann, thanks i just attended a conference that said that beryl is included is that true?
<dwidmann> I don't recall that, I can boot into Feisty and check if you want
<vikrant> ok thx, coz they are making it look like this great new alternative to vista and since i am a beginner on edgy its very tempting.... :)
<intelikey> "hype"
<antiNeo> ohh wow... the pass was set to 1 in fstab... suppose I shoulda checked before bothering you guys ;-P
<flaccid> sad thing is vista is more stable like that
* intelikey never did like plug and get mad systems.
<vikrant> i have been using vista too but it seems rather a resource hog
<flaccid> resource hog bug more stable than beryl on ubuntu
<vikrant> i agree
<flaccid> unfortunately
<brett> anyone know of a channel that discusses C?
<flaccid> linux needs to get its act together fast coz its 2007
<dwidmann> brb, going to reboot into feisty
<vikrant> the number of times i have had to reload beryl is well large
<intelikey> #C
<brett> thanks
<vikrant> thanks dwidmann
<intelikey> or is it #C++
<flaccid> and you should never have to reload it
<brett> i am not interested in C++
<flaccid> we are quite a long way away from stable
<Jucato> ##c
<vikrant> i mean the little context menu that says reload window manager
<flaccid> brett: do you live in 1970 ?
<flaccid> :)
<brett> flaccid: nope... just in a college that is in 1970
<flaccid> oh really that sux.
<flaccid> they could of at least chosen c++ which gives objects
<brett> well i am designing an OS
<brett> or at least thats what they claim in the class... it seems alot more watered down then that
<vikrant> hey thats nice brett, i am a noob dumb non-tech end user do u think ur os is any help for me?
<intelikey> make it a good one and MS will buy it from you and we'll never hear of it again.
<vikrant> does MS really do that intelikey?
<flaccid> sif m$ would ever buy an OS
<intelikey> vikrant not according to the official posting
<flaccid> they just steal it. well they stole one but thats all they needed
<vikrant> oh thats bad for business
<vikrant> for everyone
<flaccid> thats where windows comes from
<flaccid> a stolen operating system
<flaccid> they stole it
<vikrant> really?
<flaccid> yep
<vikrant> i thought uncle bill made it frm scratch
<Jucato> MS-DOS...
<flaccid> heheh yeah right
<vikrant> no
<flaccid> m$ still get busted for putting warez in their software
<flaccid> this was before ms-dos well what they made ms-dos into
<vikrant> u need to tell me that story
<vikrant> pls
<flaccid> google it :)
<vikrant> oh ok
<vikrant> brb
<intelikey> better yet  http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<Jucato> or tell the story in #kubuntu-offtopic to liven up that channel :)
<flaccid> man i'm trying to find the name of the dos
<underdog5004> intelikey, man, this is taking forever!
<flaccid> ah well google it
<Jucato> flaccid: maybe you can tell vikrant the story in #kubuntu-offtopic? I'm interested too lol
<flaccid> Jucato: i don't go there
<intelikey> hmm ctrl+C  and put nl. where us. was  ?
<Jucato> hehe :)
<underdog5004> intelikey, naw, just my ISP...I got a new cable modem and my ISP hates it...they're supposed to fix it soon...thinkin' about a refund....
<dwidmann> yay, feisty failed to boot, that's fun.
<flaccid> it was qdos iirc
<vikrant> oh
<intelikey> dwidmann did it fail to boot or fail shortly after boot ?
<cpk1> just started the fiesty torrent heh
<crazy_bus> Im trying to watch a downloaded instruction video off this site.  http://www.kidzonline.org/corp/FAQ.asp#drmProb  However the file format is wmv with drm.  Is there any way to play this?
<cpk1> iirc you are sol with any kind of drm media
<intelikey> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> intelikey: hung on some usb related line
<intelikey> well at least it booted.
<intelikey> lockup or panic ?
<dwidmann> lockup
<dwidmann> syslog and dmesg are empty, so it hadn't gotten to that point yet
<intelikey> ^C wouldn't help ?
<dwidmann> I suppose I could reboot and try that intelikey, but I doubt it will work (but maybe, never know, I think I'll try)
<crazy_bus> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yeah it scans all the hardware while still in the initramfs
<vikrant> hmmm i just read abt MS and i am flabbergasted...... man they stink
<crazy_bus> about the w32codecs it says; WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) cannot be played with this package.
<intelikey> vikrant really ?
<flaccid> always have always will ;0
<intelikey> i hadn't noticed.
<brett> my internet has been going really slow lately... i am attempting to paste something into paste bin and it has taken two minutes so far
<crazy_bus> Is there any other package to play drm or to remove it?
<cpk1> like i said pretty sure you are sol with drm media on linux
<dwidmann> vikrant, which thing did you read?
<intelikey> vikrant yeah what did you just read ?
<underdog5004> MS sucks the big one...as it were...
<intelikey> was.
<intelikey> dubble plural
<vikrant> i read the link at http://www.vanwensveen.nl/rants/microsoft/IhateMS_1.html
<vikrant> sorry dwiddman was doing something else
<underdog5004> were is singular, no?
<vikrant> brb goota go catch some lunch
<vikrant> bye guys thx for your time
<underdog5004> adios!
<dwidmann> underdog5004: were = the plural of was
<crazy_bus> Is there way to strip drm off wmv's?
<underdog5004> I didn't know that...whoa
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: doubtful
<underdog5004> wmv is microsofts proprietary format...
<flaccid> nope
<underdog5004> uh...yeah it is... Windows Media Video
<flaccid> i meant you can't get rid of drm
<dwidmann> underdog5004: flaccid was probably saying no to crazy_bus's question
<intelikey> what's this?  www.wma-convert.com
<intelikey> never mind.
<underdog5004> ah
<flaccid> you still need the drm key
<flaccid> yeah
<intelikey> yeah   and if you can play it you can rip it....
<crazy_bus> and that's wma.  I need to play a wmv file
<intelikey> it was about drm not wm*
<underdog5004> intelikey, yeah, you're right...I can play wm* w/ mplayer...
<crazy_bus> Silly website.  They talk about being a non-profit organisation to promote learning, yet linux users can't access their files :(
<flaccid> same shit different smell
<flaccid> well 1 is audio 1 is vid
<darthdual> Is ntfs support in linux still "HOLY SHIT DO NOT ENABLE WRITING"?
<intelikey> different fecal different oder    same unsanatary condition
<dwidmann> Speaking of things, in Feisty, all players in the repos should be able to handle wmv
<dwidmann> darthdual: pretty much
<intelikey> heh    http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/drm.html
<Nuscly> darthdual: if you use ntfs-3g is ok now
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<crazy_bus> I wrote an email to the website complaining.  They'll probably ingnor it but who knows? :)
<PiNE> adept manager keeps telling me that i can't make any changes because another program running... but no other adept/apt-get programs are running. how would i fix this?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | PiNE
<ubotu> PiNE: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<PiNE> i'll give that a try Jucato. thanks.
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<underdog5004> "Windows [n.] 
<underdog5004>  A thirty-two bit extension and GUI shell to a sixteen bit patch to an eight bit operating system originally coded for a four bit microprocessor and sold by a two-bit company that can't stand one bit of competition."
<underdog5004>  (Anonymous USEnet post)
<underdog5004> just thought I'd throw that in there
<intelikey> (:
<underdog5004> sorry for the off-topic-ness
<dwidmann> that's alright underdog5004, it's random chatter that keeps me awake
<underdog5004> awesome
<matze> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kolla> sudo nvidia-xconfig ... segmentation fault  sudo nvidia-xconfig  :)
<kolla> my nvidia is too new I guess :)
<dwidmann> !nvidia9 | kolla
<ubotu> kolla: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<kolla> I have a strange problem with konsole... first shell shows up as it shall with transparent background, but the following shell tabs within the same konsole window will not be transparent
<kolla> well, this was also 6.06
<kolla> but.. never mind that :)
<dwidmann> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dwidmann> then
<emonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kolla> already got nvidia drivers installed, just wante to point out that nvidia-xconfig crashes
<dwidmann> kolla, go to settings -> configure -> session. Select shell, change the schema to the one you want to use (ie; transparent konsole)
<vikrant> hey guys im back
<dwidmann> welcome back
<vikrant> thanks
<tahlvin> Hello!
<vikrant> does anyone know anything abt this new mandriva windoe mgr thas supposed to have some gr8 effects?
<vikrant> *window
<kolla> dwidmann: already done, it's not about that.
<kolla> to me it seems like a bug
<intelikey> vikrant beryl ?
<manchicken> Anybody know if it's possible to run a composite WM with composite extensions disabled?  I'm betting "no"
<manchicken> intelikey: Mandriva is supposed to have their own new thing these days.
<vikrant> ni mitesse or something
<dwidmann> kolla: sometimes it's a bit funny about it if you mess with the profiles
<intelikey> manchicken oh really....   hmmmm ?
<tahlvin> Does anybody know which is better, kchat or konversation?
<dwidmann> I dunno anything about mandriva having a new wm
<vikrant> manchicken>
<kolla> I'll try setting konsole up from start again... bbl
<manchicken> ?
<vikrant> sorry manchicken
<intelikey> tahlvin better is subjective and only relevent to the person making the choice.   use the one you like.
<manchicken> http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<intelikey> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<vikrant> check the link that manchicken gave great stuff but not beryl
<manchicken> Except that none of that stuff seems to work with composite extensions disabled.
<tahlvin> intelikely and ubotu: Thanks, I'll try them both out.
<dwidmann> sorry, but matisse looks atm, no like it would be on the same plane of uselessness as lg3d
<dwidmann> **atm, like it ...
<korgano> hi there, does anybody know a command to list all available screen resolutions supported by the current graphics driver? tia
<PiNE> when i try to install sun java i get stuck in the license window-- how do i get around/out of it?
<manchicken> PiNE: Install it in the CLI
<Jucato> PiNE: close Adept then install Java from the command line...
<dwidmann> PiNE, scroll all the way to the bottom
<intelikey> hmmmm not a bad link for beginners to kinda get a handle on cli   http://ss64.com/bash/index.html
<Jucato> manchicken: are you also working on that CLI thing for Adept?
<manchicken> Jucato: I think Riddell was taking care of that one.  I think he said it was an ICE authentication issue.
<Jucato> manchicken: the one where you can't accept/reject license agreements? ah ok :)
<Jucato> hail the mighty Riddell!! ph34r his p0w3rz :)
<manchicken> Jucato: I'm retarded about the ICE stuff.
* Jucato gets back to bugwork...
<manchicken> Jucato: Are you on devel?
<manchicken> kubuntu-devel mailing list
<intelikey> someons should post a copy of the info on http://ss64.com/bash/index.html  on the wiki for CLI
<vikrant> dwidmann which do u think is the best distro for someone who is starting new in linux?
<Jucato> manchicken: yep
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<manchicken> Jucato: What sort of bug work are you doing?
<dwidmann> vikrant: depends on the user I guess ... I started with Mandrake
<intelikey> Jucato add a wiki page  and paste the text of http://ss64.com/bash/index.html into it.
<Jucato> manchicken: well, actually just bug hunting/triaging... an annoying kicker bug that happens often but can't be consistently/systematically reproduced
<tahlvin> bash.org made irc look much more fun than this...
<dwidmann> vikrant: why not try this? http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<vikrant> dwidmann oh well i am using ubuntu edgy with beryl and kde and i just love it just went go from the first moment
<intelikey> tahlvin maybe you are in the wrong channel.  or on the wrong network even....
<manchicken> Jucato: If you get around to it, could you look at the new adept changes?  Someone just mentioned a bug... I'm worried I may be introducing more than just that one.
<vikrant> dwidmann thx
<Jucato> manchicken: if I could, unfortuntely my system is less than ideal for testing Kubuntu... which I might have to fix in a few days...
<PiNE> thanks... the command line worked. for some reason adept was stuck and wouldn't scroll.
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> No hurry.
<manchicken> Feisty's a little while away still ;)
<dwidmann> indeed it is ...
<Jucato> manchicken: oh, but feature freeze is in 15 days
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> So that means I should crunch in more features and pay attention to bugs after feature freeze ;)
<dwidmann> hahahaha
<Jucato> manchicken: yep
<Jucato> which means I better learn to package ASAP....
<manchicken> I finally got that tooltip thing fixed.
<manchicken> I was creating a brand new tooltip object for each package found by adept.
<manchicken> That was really hurting performance.
<dwidmann> lets see, 20,000 objects? Sure, that might do the trick
<bxnp> lol
<bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl/?p=10#respond buying windows vista :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> That was a bad idea ^_^
<manchicken> It's amazing what dumb things you do when you're not paying attention ;)
<vikrant> dwidmann i went thru it and it gives me kubuntu, mepis, pclinuxos and mandriva which of these do u think is the best?
<bxnp> click on the picture for the full picture
<dwidmann> vikrant: I'm biased
<manchicken> I still really would like to get this stupid composite window manager thing going
<dwidmann> Afterall, we _are_ sitting in #kubuntu :)
<vikrant> dwidmann: biases are good, they indicate humanity
<vikrant> dwidmann: what about the 2nd best then?
<dwidmann> I've never tried  mepis or pclinuxos ... and I haven't run mandriva in 2 years, but I kind of liked it when I ran it
<vikrant> bxnp: lol
<vikrant> dwidmann: ok thanks man
<bxnp> yeah that was funny
<vikrant> any one here has used PC linux OS or Mandriva or Mepis recently?
<dwidmann> last time I checked (~2 years ago), the biggest thing hurting Mandrake was ease of update-ability. apt owns my soul.
<manchicken> Anybody here gotten composite stuff to work on ATI 200M?
<dwidmann> (which is funny, because I don't belileve such things as souls to exist, but it owns it anyway)
<vikrant> dwidmann: i agree, apt rules man
<d0uglas> my runit stuff is all messed up, something to do with /etc/inittab .. can't reinstall/reconfig it, any ideas?
<vikrant> bxnp: have u used vista urself?
<bxnp> nope, vikrant i dont run windows, i run linux and i am happy with it, but it looks great i must admit
<manchicken> A couple folks at work are running vista.
<manchicken> Slow as all crap.
<vikrant> bxnp: i bought vista for my lil sis, well they sold me a 5 licence ultimate and i think its no better than xp
<bxnp> ehm but it looks better
<manchicken> Not $400 better.
<vikrant> bxnp: nope there is something called the vista transformation pack available for download at download.com that changes ur xp to look like vista and its free.....
<vikrant> manchicken: i agree its not 400$ better man
<manchicken> It's not using proprietary software better.
* Jucato lets manchicken loose for a while...
<manchicken> It certainly isn't using windows better ;)
<vikrant> manchicken: try using the vista trans pack if u use windows
<vikrant> manchicken: i agree
<manchicken> vikrant: Unless work upgrades the windows laptop they force me to use, I won't be using it.
<manchicken> I won't buy it, I won't install it on any of my computers, and I certainly won't pay attention to their unethical EULA.
<manchicken> Jucato: Thanks.  I'm done now.
<vikrant> manchicken: oh ok maybe u should convince ur work guys to use ubuntu
<dwidmann> There's a deny option on their EULA for a reason ...
<manchicken> vikrant: I'm working on it ^_^
<vikrant> manchicken: i had a tough time doing that myself but my boss and the whole team that works with me are now using ubuntu
<manchicken> dwidmann: You're assuming that the one clicking that "accept" button is the same person using it ;)
<dwidmann> manchicken: sure, why not
<vikrant> manchicken: and they cant stop talking about it since they saw what beryl can do
<manchicken> dwidmann: And that unjust document should be used for printing on toilet tissue, nothing more.
<dwidmann> vikrant, so I'm guessing beryl wins the eye candy game then?
<manchicken> When it works ;)
<dwidmann> manchicken: I don't know, I certainly wouldn't want Microft's dirt on my behind.
* Jucato waits for manchicken to do something silly that can be used against him later in the meeting...
<Jucato> oops... I shouldn't have said that...
<manchicken> Jucato: Anybody who doesn't know my opinions on proprietary software by now has simply not been paying attention.
<Jucato> or they haven't met you yet... and gotten tired of the topic :P
* dwidmann apparently hasn't been paying attention
<Jucato> or they haven't seen my !offtopic calls :)
<manchicken> Jucato: People will argue that they should be able to use the software, but I haven't found a single person who thought it was a GOOD thing that they were being restricted ;)
<Jucato> manchicken: now, you're the one who hasn't been paying much attention :P
<vikrant> manchicken: yeah man beryl beats aero hands down
<manchicken> Jucato: Or maybe I've just stubbornly ignored it when people enjoy their lack of freedom ^_^
<Jucato> yeah, that too :)
<dwidmann> vikrant: good to know, also nice to know that it has lower hardware requirements :)
<vikrant> manchicken: its helped me get more chicks than my bike man
<manchicken> DEATH to this stupid ATI crap.
<Forge> ATI? hmmm ... whats wrong/
<manchicken> The 200M with fglrx won't let me use a composite WM.
<dwidmann> Probably a certain lack of quality drivers, Forge
<GodFinger> jebulis
* intelikey thinks we should just shut down all the generators and do without electricity for about.... oh 300 years...
<manchicken> intelikey: I do need to catch up on my reading.
* dwidmann thinks intelikey must be crazy for thinking that
<kraut> moin
* Jucato thinks dwidmann must have been hiding under a rock to have not known that
<intelikey> dwidmann have you ever stopped to consider the affects that would have ?
<vikrant> *vikrant thinks maybe intelikey is right
* dwidmann likes his rock
* intelikey runs from vikrant 
<dwidmann> intelikey, yes, I have, it would mean I would be a true hermit devoid of other forseeable human contact o.O
<vikrant> *vikrant chases intelikey with a club
<intelikey> karskasm is one thing but that's just scarry
<intelikey> it would mean deaths in the billions.
<intelikey> for one thing.
<vikrant> intelikey: i agree
<dwidmann> intelikey, two words, computer withdrawl
* dwidmann gasps in horror
<intelikey> it's not the computer i'd miss.   it's the idiots on the other end ot it....
<vikrant> intelikey: maybe it will also mean back to the loving arms of mother nature
<graniti> hi. is there a command (or a program to download) which launchs a popup with a given msg?
<dwidmann> kdialog --msgbox "message goes here"
<intelikey> kget ?
<intelikey> oh wasn't seperating the () out of the Q
<intelikey> yeah xmsg or kdialog
<intelikey> xmessage that is
<manchicken> It looks like a lot of folks have had no trouble getting composite WMs working on 200M cards, but I can't reproduce their results.
<premier_> has anyone here ever heard of having a movie as a background in linux?  Apperantly Vista can do that, so I was just curious
<dwidmann> I recall doing it with an animated gif before, wanna talk about annoying, yes, dozens of a small tiled animated gif, enough to drive a person mad.
<premier_> yeah, it seems like a dumb idea, but a smoothly animated background movie can be nice.  I probably wouldnt want it, but hey...
<dwidmann> might be able to have kde draw with a different application, maybe it would support drawing something dynamic like that
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, are you using the fglrx driver?
<manchicken> DarkMageZ: Yeah.
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, fglrx driver cannot use composite
<manchicken> So how do ATI people use Beryl?
<manchicken> Or do they?
<Jucato> !beryl | manchicken
<intelikey> that sounds like a "resource hog" way to do things.   play a movie as the wallpaper ....
<ubotu> manchicken: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, using the opensource ati driver :)
<kolla> I assume it is quite normal that dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy fails?
<manchicken> The radeon driver?
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, or they use xgl... which is a dirty hack
<intelikey> kolla yeah
<Jucato> manchicken: wierdly enough, the opensource ATI driver works better than the closed source one
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, well, i use the ati driver. others might use the radeon
<manchicken> I am using xgl... but it won't work with composite still.
<manchicken> Jucato: They claim it doesn't support the 200m
<Jucato> oh.
* Jucato pretends to know that
<manchicken> The radeon one that is.
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<vikrant> manchicken: dwidmann bxnp bye i gotta go, thanks for your time
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, well, if the opensource drivers don't work for your card. then you have no choice but XGL & fglrx.
<dwidmann> later vikrant
<manchicken> So the only way I can get 3D accel is to use the proprietary drivers, and even with xgl I still can't get beryl to work.
<manchicken> I'm currently using both of them at the same time.
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, with a working xgl setup, you should beable to get beryl working.
<manchicken> Weird....  I thought I'd told it to use XGL, it says it's still using /usr/bin/X
<DarkMageZ> manchicken, i'd suggest poking around in #beryl
<intelikey> you know.  i think i have two vidio cards in this box....
<intelikey> hmmm forgot about tha.
<intelikey> t
<DarkMageZ> anyone know if there are packages for the kde4 katomic?
<manchicken> How do I switch kdm to use xgl?
<manchicken> I tried just changing it in kdmrc... but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Jucato> manchicken: I think the /topic in #ubuntu-xgl has a guide
<intelikey> mmmm this don't make sense.   in here /exec openvt -fc 3 didn't work but in tty2  openvt -fc 3  did work....
<intelikey> Question;  am i the only one that runs bash commands in his irc client ?
<DarkMageZ> intelikey, i've run into other people who do it as well.
<intelikey> ok  just curious.
<intelikey> george was curious.
<intelikey> but the man with the big yellow name rescued george just in time.
<firecrotch> I need to make a GRUB floppy from Windows, but I can't find anything about how to do it. I can only find how to make one from Linux
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> firecrotch: check in the GrubHowto pages
<intelikey> firecrotch get rawwrite.exe  it works like dd and get a floppy image
<manchicken> brb
<firecrotch> Thanks
<intelikey> Jucato i don't see anything on that about making a grub floppy from M$
<Jucato> intelikey: oh from MS?
<Jucato> dang I skipped that part...
<intelikey> <firecrotch> I need to make a GRUB floppy from Windows,<<<<
<Jucato> yeah yeah... like I said, I skipped that part...
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> i wouldn't rub your nose in it...... unless i got a chance too...
<intelikey> :)
<firecrotch> now now children...
<Jucato> :)
<firecrotch> It doesn't matter anyways... the person I was trying to help quit responding
<intelikey> but rawwrite.exe and a floppy.img of a grub disk will do what you want firecrotch
<intelikey> i have done that before.   long time ago.
<intelikey> when linux was young  and the world was new.
* firecrotch jots down "get Super Grub Boot CD" on "ToDo list"
<intelikey> i've got that too.   it's a shame grub can't boot my system.
<firecrotch> intelikey: grub won't work on your system? Why?
<intelikey> no partitions
<firecrotch> intelikey: Okay, you've officially confused me.
<Jucato> intelikey is known to do that
* Jucato runs and hides
<intelikey> it seems that grub depends on bios to read the kernel.  bios can't boot a hard disk without any partitions.
<firecrotch> Not that hat is particularly difficult at this time of night (4 am)
<firecrotch> Then partition your hard drive?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> that would mean a reinstall
<firecrotch> Then you have at least one partition...
<intelikey> which i haven't done sense hoary
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> i have 0 partitions on hda
<firecrotch> impossible.
<intelikey> remember it's 4am and you "think" you know something.  don't make a fool of your self.
<DarkMageZ> remember, it's only 4am in some part of the world.
<firecrotch> Then explain to me how you have no partitions at all
<waylandbill> it's possible to have no partitions.
<intelikey> firecrotch a aprtition is not needed for linux.  only an fs.  mke2fs /dev/hda  and viola you have an fs.
<firecrotch> Yeah... like I said... 4am here
<intelikey> you mount /dev/hda as /  and there you have it.   simple really.   but grub can't boot that.  you have to use lilo or simular
<firecrotch> Why would you set things up like that though? Just to be different?
<DarkMageZ> intelikey, file a bug against grub
<intelikey> that means it requires special installation steps because *buntu defaults to grub   and  default *buntu wont install on hda so the install is tricky.
<intelikey> DarkMageZ it's not really grub.  it's bios  grub uses bios to access the files.
<intelikey> lilo doesn't
<intelikey> firecrotch yeah that excuse is as good as any.
<waylandbill> well. usually it's going to be partitioned if you intend to have a swap parition on the same drive.
<intelikey> i have also set up an hd with 2 file systems on it and only one partition.   that's really tricky.
<intelikey> waylandbill yeah but i don't use swap.
<intelikey> i have 256m of ram why would i want swap ?
<DarkMageZ> intelikey, how do you not fill 256mb of ram?
<intelikey> it's not a problem.  unless i start editing large pictures
<waylandbill> I didn't say you did, but KDE under 256MB of ram? that'll swap for sure.
<intelikey> waylandbill kde is running as we speek
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:         50        198
<intelikey> looks like i have plenty of free ram....
<firecrotch> How?!
<intelikey> and i have ran kde on another box with 64m ram and no swap.
<waylandbill> I have kdevelop, thunderbird, qt assistant, gaim and a few others and 512 is almost gone.
<intelikey> but that was hoary not dapper.  dapper might eat a little more ram... idk
<intelikey> waylandbill do free -m  and paste the  -/+ line   like i did  ^
<waylandbill> oh yeah.. there's 71 of buffers. :-D
<waylandbill> -/+ buffers/cache:        187        251
<intelikey> so you are using 187m of ram.
<firecrotch> -/+ buffers/cache:        340        400
<intelikey> firecrotch gimp running ?  or movie playing ?
<firecrotch> Berly, Apache, MySQL (rewriting some code for my site)
<firecrotch> *Beryl
<waylandbill> well.. that's interesting... I don't have any swap...
<intelikey> waylandbill also of note you are only showing 256m of total ram there.
<waylandbill> there's 512 in here
<intelikey> <waylandbill> -/+ buffers/cache:        187        251
<intelikey> that's all i have to go on
<intelikey> oh wait.
<waylandbill> Mem:    449520k total,   442572k used,     6948k free,    72544k buffers
<intelikey> yes i see what i did.   my bad.
<waylandbill> :)
<intelikey> it's 450 not 250
<Lynoure> In Amarok Mark as listened  in the podcast handling always seems to stay greyed out. Is it a bug or not implemented yet?
<waylandbill> but in this exercise I found a problem..
<waylandbill> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/c18ca1f4-56ef-4a95-bf69-bad5ecb7bde3: No such file or directory
<dbglt_> is there any reason why my kcontrol is... empty?
<dbglt_> ...
<dbglt_> just did a new install, and nothing to configure in kcontrol
<waylandbill> how can I locate the UUID's of my disk partitions?
<intelikey> waylandbill blkid | grep c18ca1f4-56ef-4a95-bf69-bad5ecb7bde3
<waylandbill> nothin... which would back up the fact that swapon didn't find it. :-D
<intelikey> well actually the answer to your Q is   blkid   but the grep was to see if it was the correct id.
<intelikey> correct.
<waylandbill> I did blkid and the fstab is showing /dev/hda5, but blkid says it should be /dev/hda3 with a different UUID..
<waylandbill> interesting.. I guess I'll change that right now.
<dbglt_> can anyone help me here? Just did a new install of kubuntu, and there was not the usual configure-kde wizard, and my kcontrol is empty
<dbglt_> any idea what's going on?
<Jucato> dbglt_: is this Edgy or Feisty?
<dbglt_> Jucato: feisty
<Jucato> dbglt_: known bug
<dbglt_> Jucato: workaround?
<Jucato> also, Kubuntu doesn't have KPersonalizer by default
<Jucato> dbglt_: not sure. you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<dbglt_> and... it isn't automounting my drives
<Jucato> that's the place for Feisty questions/issues
<dbglt_> what's kpersonalizer?
<dbglt_> right.
<flaccid> !kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 484 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Jucato> kpersonalizer = first run wizard you mentioned
<dbglt_> ah right
<flaccid> goddam americans. learn to spell
<intelikey> waylandbill one other point.  you make a real good argument for my 'not using swap unless it's needed' case.    you have been running without any swap for who knows how long and never missed it.  and now you enable it and wont be able to tell it....
<waylandbill> ok... but goddam isn't spelled like that. ;-)
<Jucato> ??
<flaccid> thats because goddam is slang
<flaccid> personalize is not:)
<waylandbill> intelikey: I was wondering why when I opened a gigantic API document for a class yesterday in firefox the system became unstable. :-)
<flaccid> or should i say personalise
<Jucato> depends on whose English
<flaccid> ah you ran out of ram maybe waylandbill
<waylandbill> I think so.
<flaccid> british-english. the non fork of um english which came from england :)
<waylandbill> I guess I use way less than I thought until I opened something that was super big. LOL!
<intelikey> waylandbill hehhe not unstable really just OOMK doing it's job.  you overloaded the ram and the kernel did what it's supposed to.  it started killing thing that hadn't been accessed in a while.    i personaly role my own kernel and set OOMK to kill the last started string rather than the last accessed.
<waylandbill> well... I got the swap back on and proved your point... all in less than 20 or so minutes. :-)
<intelikey> lol
<flaccid> hahahh they make swap for a reason i guess
<intelikey> yeah.  for when you "NEED" it.   lol
<waylandbill> I'm suprised loading map layers of the united states didn't cause trouble.. must be those use less ram than I figured as well.
<dbglt_> how do I get the UUID of a partition? :\
<intelikey> i do make a swap file from time to time if i am going to be doing something that needs more ram than i have.
<intelikey> blkid
<Jucato> !uuid | dbglt_
<intelikey> dbglt_   blkid
<ubotu> dbglt_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dbglt_> for my windows drive all I get is TYPE=ntfs
<intelikey> what are these special little A tags ?
<intelikey>  A  A ?
<intelikey>  /dev/hda: UUID="2e77dd68-8e6a-419b-a660-09b80e090aa9" TYPE="ext2"
<intelikey> does anyone else get id's on drives ?
<Jucato> huh?
<intelikey> waylandbill the maps.... hmm i have some .tiff format maps. they take about 300m in gimp.   but government maps are full of data...  so...
<intelikey> Jucato the drive not a partition.
<intelikey> you don't have a uuid on drives do you ?
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> intelikey: um.. no...
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe because you don't have partitions?
<intelikey> see not having any partitions all my drives show a uuid.  i didn't know if that was normal or not.
<intelikey> yeah.   it's probably the fs that contains the uuid.
<intelikey> highly probable
* Jucato sees intelikey starting to talk to himself... again....
<intelikey> that was at you.       when did you become "myself"  ?
<Jucato> oh... I never realized that...
<Jucato> heh :)
<dbglt_> how do I get knetworkmanager to start when kdm/kde does?
<intelikey> !autostart | dbglt_
<ubotu> dbglt_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<intelikey> hmmm that's odd.  i have    /dev/snd/   and   /dev/sound/   and they are both empty.     i know i remember populating one or both of those dirs some time back.
<sploit> does anyone over here knows an application that does this: when you copy a file to a certain folder it automatically copies it to a backup folder to? just as simple as this
<intelikey> but sound works... so i'm not concerned about it.
<Jucato> sploit: might wan't to look into Keep
<Jucato> or something like that
<sploit> nothing more simpler?
<sploit> I'll give it a try
<intelikey> a function maybe.
<sploit> what do you mean whith a function?
<dbglt_> does kde/konq support graphical ssh ?
<dbglt_> I have an ssh server setup, and I want to copy some files to my local disk
<dbglt_> is there a nice graphical way to do this?
<Jucato> dbglt_: fish:/ or ssh:/ ? not really sure
<dbglt_> ssh just opens up a terminal
<dwidmann> D***, I'm in an ugly situation right now.
<intelikey> making the cp command use a function   but i'm not sure how i would implement it anyway so disreguard it sploit
<mauro> does anyone know what kernel feisty will ship with ?
<sploit> 2.6.20
<sploit> and 2.6.17
<sploit> if I'm correct
<mauro> ok
<kolla> why both?
<dwidmann> unless 2.6.21 comes out within the next two weeks anyway
<sploit> no idea, but I had a look in the repository, and it contained both
<intelikey> two kernels ?     *buntu hasn't done that yet have they ?
<mauro> i like reading the kernel changelogs, because i dont know about what theyre talking aobut half of hte times :P
<Jucato> !info linux-image fesity
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> bah
<intelikey> yeah the repos will have plenty kernels  but that's no indication what it will ship with.
<dwidmann> herd 2 has it installing 2.6.20 per default anyway
<Jucato> at least not until feature freeze
<sploit> than I hope they ship >= 2.6.18
<intelikey> 20 sounds right.
<intelikey> especally if it's buggy.....
<sploit> cause I went trough a big big hasstle getting it installed on my mobo with jmicron chipset
<Jucato> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<intelikey> (:
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.5.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
* dwidmann chroots into his rather broken feisty install to check some things
<soulrider> thanks Jucato :)
<dwidmann> ii  linux-image-2.6.20-5-generic              2.6.20-5.7
<dwidmann> and it's the only kernel listed, at all, so that says something, I think
<soulrider> i think im using a rather old kernel..
<soulrider> 2.6.17-10
<intelikey> dwidmann not really.
<Jucato> edgy's kernel
<soulrider> yeah....
<dwidmann> I agree, I just ran an apt-cache search in feisty, and 2.6.17 is listed. I wonder why.
<soulrider> i wish they ahd updated it...
<soulrider> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<eeos> hi everybody
<soulrider> hi eeos
<intelikey> dwidmann in dapper the list on   apt-cache search linux-image is three pages
<soulrider> yay, tomorrow were getting the herd 3 CD
<sploit> hi
<dwidmann> intelikey: that's kind of funny
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> dwidmann also   apt-cache search kernel-image lists lots... and kernel-image means 2.4.* kernels
<dwidmann> kernel-image was the debian naming scheme I believe ...
<intelikey> dwidmann i don't think so.  kernel-image is any 2.4 kernel and linux-image is any 2.6 kernel  in both debian and ubuntu   isn't it... ?
<kolla> upgraded to edgy and kde-3.5.6 but I still cant "transparency" in konsole to work for more than just the initial tab
<dwidmann> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<dwidmann> piece of crap pastebin
<intelikey> dwidmann try pastebin.ca  it works.
<dwidmann> so does pastebin.com, but that's besides the point ...
<intelikey> dwidmann i get the same puke from the ubuntu pastebin...
<intelikey> shall we spam the channels until they fix the "You appear to be spamming the pastebin." bug ???
<dwidmann> http://pastebin.ca/334097
<dwidmann> intelikey: you can if you want
<intelikey> (:
<dwidmann> come to think of it, I missed something
<dwidmann> http://pastebin.ca/334100
<dwidmann> there we go
<intelikey> heh  grep --invert --ignore-case  == grep -vi
<flaccid> wtf, you need javascript to post
<flaccid> lots of spammer wrappers for that
<flaccid> i guess you need to put in more effort
<dwidmann> I have javascript.
<intelikey> flaccid that's not the problem.  the ubuntu pastebin doesn't like cli browsers
<dwidmann> It apparently doesn't like Opera either.
<intelikey> <dwidmann> I have javascript. << me too
<intelikey> isn't opera a cli browser     lol
<Jucato> lol
<dwidmann> lol
<intelikey> well anyway...
<intelikey> break   rounds.
<intelikey> back when.
<ni33> KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...
<ni33> Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
<ni33> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ni33> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ni33> Xlib: No protocol specified
<dwidmann> It seems like the kubuntu.org repo for kde3.5.6 isn't like the 64-bit arch very much :\
<ni33> ?
<dwidmann> ni33, I'm talking to myself, out loud, don't listen to me
<flaccid> its actually a huge problem, intelikey
<ni33> ..
<flaccid> and opera is the best desktop browser, not cli
<flaccid> i guess he left ah well
<flaccid> web accessibility is important
<dwidmann> ni33: in which way did you try to start kate anyway?, hopefully  you won't say sudo
<sploit> whats the problem with sudo
<sploit> works perfectly for me
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sploit>  does exactly the same as kdesu
<dwidmann> sudo + kate in ubuntu before edgy = crash
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<flaccid> sudo != kdesu
<dwidmann> (or worded better, in kde before 3.5.5)
<flaccid> sudo is for cli not gui
<sploit> me never mind, I haven't had any problems with it so why arguing
<Jucato> !worskforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worskforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jucato> bah...not really applicable
<Jucato> hmph
<dwidmann> doesn't matter anyway, ni33 left
<flaccid> sploit: because one day you will have the problem and complain
<sploit> ^^
<flaccid> quit applicable
<flaccid> +e
<Jucato> except for the last sentence
<flaccid> true
<dwidmann> Anyway, the kubuntu.org + kde 3.5.6 + amd64 = broken :(
<kolla> stability is over-rated :)
<vlt> Hello. On a Xubuntu Edgy system I just installed the pkg "kubuntu-desktop". How can I start it? It is not shown in login screen's session menu.
<Jucato> vlt: did you check for KDE in the session menu?
<vlt> Jucato: No "KDE" in there. Only "Last", "Xfce", "Default" (runs Xfce), "Failsafe Gnome", "Failsafe Terminal" ...
<Jucato> maybe the installation of kubuntu-desktop wasn't completely finished?
<Jucato> try installing it again
<flaccid> did you restart the x server?
<kolla> flaccid: or rather "did you restart the session managed"? :)
<kolla> manager
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> which session manager are you referring to here
<flaccid> i'm talking about restarting kdm
<flaccid> which afaik is done when you restart the xserver from the kdm menu
<flaccid> you restart both ?
<dwidmann> vlt, hit ctrl+alt+bksp and see if it's an option
<dwidmann> (an option, after the ctrl+alt+bksp, that is)
<flaccid> never hit ctrl + alt + bksp unless your X is crashed
<dwidmann> why not? I do it often enough
<flaccid> it sends a kill signal
<dwidmann> so long as I haven't anything valuable undone
<flaccid> bye bye unsaved information and some programs need to be shutdown properly
<flaccid> well no. if a program needs to do something before it is killed, that thing wont be done
<flaccid> you could also end up with things like drone pids etc.
<flaccid> always do things clean unless forced
<dwidmann> Forcably closing X doesn't cause the real trouble, holding in the power button for 4s does.
<flaccid> incorrect
<flaccid> and this has nothing to do with ATX..
<dwidmann> when RAID is involved, yes, that's where real hell can break loose.
<flaccid> um why are we talking about raid?
<dwidmann> Random conversations happen when people have been awake for absurd amounts of time
<flaccid> on any computer it should be shutdown correctly, halt
<iidadmin> hep me pls using gyache?
<iidadmin> im currenlt testing it
<dwidmann> flaccid, I arrived at that point in the conversation with memories of when my striped array corrupted after an improper shutdown (which wasn't my fault :\)
<flaccid> true
<zutgorak> whew ... finally got the network rolling .. sorta
<zutgorak> now all i need to do is find out how to get the wifi working
<zutgorak> anyone of you guys/gals care to give a new user a hand in getting kubuntu to reckognize a wifi adapter?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zutgorak> perfect
<zutgorak> lets see if im intelligent enough to get the information i need from there :-)
<lenscape_> how does firefox manage to use most of the memory on this 2GB system?
<sploit> lol
<flaccid> haha
<lenscape_> I have to quit it every couple of days just to get some memory back
<sploit> what version of ff you use?
<Lynoure> lenscape_: Easily, if you go for 40 or so tabs, in my experience. I have not looked into the reasons, though.
<flaccid> memory leak of some sort
<lenscape_> sploit: 2.0.0.1
<RogueThunder> Lenscape: Ive noticed firefox 2.X uses ALOT more system ram than 1.5, although some may think it bad... i downgraded to 1.5, just couldnt stand it...
<RogueThunder> Lenscape: Although, using more than 1gb is excessive even for 2.0 so yeah probobly a memory leak...
<james> hi everyone
* Linux_Galore waves
<james> using ubuntu/mepis,,  What the Hell is going on with K3b ??? it refused to write to my DVR+R,, Demanded a DVD+-R, what linux DVD burner can write to DVD+R ???
<Linux_Galore> ??
<RogueThunder> Anyway, i had a question for anyone, with some level of ubuntu/kubuntu compitence... Ive got a program that demands libfontconfig1 2.4.0 or greater, and having already run update, it reports me as having 2.3.2-7ubuntu2, noting it was a special build(or atleast, so i would assume, since ubuntu is in its version name) i was wondering if it was safe to install libfontconfig1 2.4.2-1 i found in the debian packages area, or if there was prehaps a better
<RogueThunder> >.< Sorry for the big read >.<
<Linux_Galore> RogueThunder: there is always a chance that it will break if you install third part packages, thats all  can say
<Linux_Galore> RogueThunder: what program are you trying to install
<james> i have ubuntu on my computer but not in menu.1st, does it's cd burner burn DVD+R?? does anyone know??
<RogueThunder> Linux_Galore: PCB, its a printed ciricut board layout tool, found on sourceforge.
<Linux_Galore> james: I have no issues with k3b and my mixed bag of burners at work and home
<RogueThunder> Linux_Galore: Im actualy trying to install a .deb of it, that someone was nice enough to make ^.^
<Linux_Galore> RogueThunder: so your trying to compile it ?
<Linux_Galore> RogueThunder: compile it, life will be easier then walking into the hell that is dependency circus
<Linux_Galore> than*
<james> Linux_Galore:  what other linux burners do you have??
<Linux_Galore> james: well I have a few sony akai and Pioneer unit and a new liteone
<Linux_Galore> units*
<james> Linux_Galore: from ubuntu repositories
<Linux_Galore> james: Pioneer seems to be the best all round
<james> software
<Linux_Galore> james: I just use k3b
<flaccid> if you are having a problem burning, better to find out what the problem is than to keep trying different software and hardware
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: not always k3b has been known to have issues with set burners due to firmware quirks
<bloodknight> If I want to switch from connecting to the internet via dhcp (a router) to direct (pppoe), what package should I reconfigure?
<flaccid> Linux_Galore: k3b is just a frontend
<flaccid> still you'd be changing without even knowing why
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: not anymore, it auto detects the parrameters of the burner, some times gets it wrong
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<flaccid> there you go bloodknight
<flaccid> Linux_Galore: so? its still a frontend. you don't know where the issues actually is...
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: k3b does have a bug list
<flaccid> and have you confirmed that the problem is one of these bugs ??
<bloodknight> flaccid,  does that switch how kubuntu connects to the internet? or if I reconfigure it, will it simply change my pppoe settings?
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: ive been running 1.0rc4 lately because the stable has such a long bug list
<flaccid> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<james> my burner works fine in XP, but I don't want to put a ext3 reader in XP because of the trojans, backdoors, viruses, exc. in XP, i am trying to get away from M$ but Linux software keeps letting me down!!!
<flaccid> kubuntu doesn't connect to the internet. use system settings -> network to configure interfaces and the above howto for ppp
<Linux_Galore> james: no your knowlege lets you donw
<Linux_Galore> down*
<james> my files to burn are on ext3
<bloodknight> flaccid, no, broadband. pppoe.
<Linux_Galore> james:  ?? you dont burn ext3
<flaccid> well win32 binaries won't run on ext/linux so don't worry
<flaccid> bloodknight: its the same thing
<vlt> Jucato: I ran `aptitude install kubuntu-desktop` again and now gdm/kdm was updated. Thx.
<flaccid> my advice always is to find the actual problem instead of assuming.
<Linux_Galore> james: dvd's are a standardised device they dont have a normal file system as such
<flaccid> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<flaccid> ah sorry that one will help you better, bloodknight
<bloodknight> flaccid, thanks, that looks more hopeful
<james> yes i don't of a burner program that works for me in linux, that is what i am trying to find out! you were a newbie once yourself
<flaccid> cool
<james> know*
<flaccid> james: find out why k3b doesn't work. thats my point. #k3b
<Linux_Galore> james: I would say check the parramters you have set in k3b, it its not working you have it set wrong
<james> standard with system
<flaccid> so can you cite the error at least in k3b ?
<Linux_Galore> james: there is not such thing as "standard" with burners there all slightly different
<larson9999> haven't had issues with k3b in years
<james> i didn't set any parameters except speed
<larson9999> james, it doesn't work ? what does that mean?
<Linux_Galore> well ive got edgy and over 20 machines most with cd/dvd burners, no issues
<flaccid> you != everyone else
<flaccid> otherwise in theory there would not be very many problems and they would all be fixed for us at once :)
<Linux_Galore> if i do get and issue its usuallu due to a unsuported format ie burner cant read or burn + or -
<Linux_Galore> any*
<james> k3b woun't burn my DVD+R, it demands a DVD+- R
<Linux_Galore> james: is the dvd "actually a +R" version ?
<flaccid> um no such thing as dvd+-r
<flaccid> its one or the other :)
<andreasw> hi how can I rotate pdfs in kpdf by 90
<james> so what proggy is ubuntu or kubuntu usinG?
<flaccid> ubuntu has thousands of programs :)
<Linux_Galore> james: you do realise there are two types of DVD's and you have to have a matching burner or a multi mode
<james> yes my disks are DVD+R and work fine with my burner in XP
<Linux_Galore> james: is you burner a +R writer ?
<warren_> hello
<warren_> Does somebody know if you can play online with nfs most wanted's demo?
<flaccid> james: so have you got that error message for me yet or are we still guessing?
<james> it can write both as far as i know
<Linux_Galore> james: tells me nothing, i can use xp to burn a dvd- with a +dvd, it works but your have a really crappy burn
<james> what error message?
<flaccid> whatever k3b says
<flaccid> what is the behaviour. surely it just doesn't quit and says nothing?
<james> my buner works great in XP !!!!
<flaccid> no shit you've said that many time snow
<flaccid> to fix a problem, you need to know the problem
<flaccid> we don't know the problem until you give us the error
<james> i ask what program ubuntu is using now and no one answered!
<flaccid> i did
<flaccid> [2007-01-31 23:06]  <flaccid> ubuntu has thousands of programs :)
<flaccid> ive answered all your questions. why not answer mine ?
<Linux_Galore> james: in k3b go settings->configure k3b,  click on the device icon
<james> i know the problem, k3b is a crippled piece of shit for my system!
<Linux_Galore> james: look to make sure Writes to DVD+R  has a "yes" next to it
<Linux_Galore> james: then explain why i have over 20 systems that work fine
<james> no one will tell me what kubuntu is using?? why not?
<Linux_Galore> james: ??
<flaccid> because we dont' understand your question
<flaccid> kubuntu is using lots of stuff
<Jucato> Kubuntu is using K3b for burning
<Jucato> what *program* are you asking for?
<Linux_Galore> james: click on the plugins section, it tells you
<Linux_Galore> james: sorry  porgrams section
<Linux_Galore> programs*
<Linux_Galore> in k3b
<Linux_Galore> james: it tells you everything its using
<james> k3b is not what i ysed in the new kubuntu distro, never mind, we are going around in circles
<Jucato> O.O
<james> Thanks for your attemts at help
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses Gnomebaker, Kubuntu uses K3b. Kubuntu has always used K3b for burning
<Linux_Galore> james: k3b is just a front end to the back end command line utilities, if you look in the Setting->Configure K3b  then look in "Programs" it lists everything it uses
<flaccid> hahahahahahahahahahahh
<Linux_Galore> idiot
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> i guess we tried
<flaccid> can someone invent a logical processor implant to go into women's brains
<flaccid> that would sell like hot cakes to male partners
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: i swear I have the most mixed bag of machines at work possible, zero issues if I stick to the media supported by that burner
<flaccid> yeah it all comes down to finding the error. the user doesn't want to find the error or even listen. we are all wasting our time
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: I have a feeling he is mixing media, XP has got apps that work around it but Ive seen the crappy DVD's pass my way form people trying it
<Linux_Galore> from*
<flaccid> im not sure. i dont even burn much at all. i'm just concerned with finding the error. but hey you could be right on the money
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: Ive got a burner in the laptop Im on and it wont burn +R,  hmm could it be because its a -R burner
<flaccid> check the logo
<flaccid> dif logos for dif support
<flaccid> the super multi has a dif logo
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: I'm being facetious
<flaccid> k3b could confirm that couldn't it. if it can't some binary can
<flaccid> facetious does not come across on irc. it requires tone.
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> media shits me
<flaccid> data loss shits me
<flaccid> im way to lazy to burn or backup
<flaccid> although i do backup
<flaccid> eh
<Linux_Galore> Im still pissed that dual layer dvd's cost so much and Ive had a dual layer burner now for 2 years
<flaccid> the media costs alot ?
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: I use kbackup and a big USB2 hardisk
<flaccid> i use shell scripts i made
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: well a normal DVD+R costs me about 12c per disk or about 32c for a good brand, DVD dual layer cost me $4
<Linux_Galore> per disk
<flaccid> what country?
<Linux_Galore> au
<flaccid> heh thats where i am
<flaccid> you can see how much media i buy...
<Linux_Galore> you can get a cheap cual layer for $2.70
<Linux_Galore> dual*
<flaccid> thats alright
<flaccid> blue ray will be awesome
<Linux_Galore> but why bother, that like 10 good DVD's
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: blueray is still born, sony has banned the licensing of pr0n
<flaccid> do you know how much fucking around that would be for a backup
<flaccid> yeah the usual consortium wars
<flaccid> i just choose to ignore them
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: the pr0n video industry is bigger than the kosher industry
<flaccid> well yes
<larson9999> kosher pr0n?
<flaccid> over 80% of the net is pr0n so
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: if you ban pr0n your killing the format
<flaccid> kosher industry huh
<larson9999> 80% of the net isn't pr0n
<Linux_Galore> no, its spam
<flaccid> larson9999: what is it then
<flaccid> i remember reading a white paper..
<flaccid> sorry im' talking http:/ not email
<Linux_Galore> Sony banned pr0n on betamx too, that really did allot of good
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<larson9999> there was a recent report that it's a lot smaller.  the report said that the men surveyed confirmed it was still plenty
<flaccid> you really don't like that do you jucy
<Jucato> nope
<flaccid> larson9999: i actually heard the recent report which is after the white paper i know says its increased to more than 80%
<flaccid> so yeah. but i can't be stuffed looking it up and we have to stop coz of jucy
<Linux_Galore> Im betting blueray dies because sony is full of idiots who keep redoing histories mistakes
<flaccid> :)
<Jucato> you're more than welcome to continue the discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic, but keep it within the bounds of CoC too
<mhk> does somebody know if i can use beryl on kde?
<flaccid> !beryl > mhk
<mhk> !beryl | mhk
<ubotu> mhk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mhk> flaccid don't see anything
<Jucato> mhk: go to that website and that channel
<mhk> ok -> moves further
<Linux_Galore> mhk you can but its still unstable (beryl)
<Linux_Galore> mhk wait for Feisty
<Ayabara> I placed the ksysguard applet in my taskbar, but somehow I've managed to delete the Cpu view. any ideas how I can get it back??
<flaccid> heh i thought that was what edgy was meant to be
<flaccid> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<flaccid> where can i read about what TLS actually is
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: ?? just add it back
<pedro> Hi guys!
<Jucato> Ayabara: if it's the sysguard applet, I think you can drag and drop from ksysguard to the applet
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, it's not the applet that's gone, but the part displaying CPU.
<pedro> a short question: How can I know what channels are?
<_StefanS_> pedro: /list
<Linux_Galore> pedro:   /list
<pedro> ok, thanks
<pedro> ;)
<Jucato> er.. careful.. /list will sort of make your connection slow
<Ayabara> Jucato, that worked. thanks :-)
<dwidmann> there are a bazillion channels, be thankful konversation has a filter ...
<Linux_Galore> pedro: usually best to get your chat client to save the list to a file
<JohnFlux> Ayabara:  you could reset the setings.  remove the applet then:  rm  ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml
<Jucato> hail JohnFlux!!! (meow!)
<JohnFlux> lol
<flaccid> what if they have never used the command line :)
<dwidmann> copy + paste
<flaccid> it is a desktop distro after all
<dwidmann> can't go wrong ;)
<flaccid> how is copy and paste going to help here :)
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: should try using the system monitor applet, show you cpu usage etc
<Linux_Galore> shows*
<Ayabara> JohnFlux, thanks. now all that I fudged up is gone :-)
<dwidmann> flaccid: copying and pasting of commands, not so hard, I've taught certified idiots to do it  :)
<flaccid> thats not the point
* dwidmann waits while kdebase builds
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, that's something I have to install? can't see it in the default applets
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: it's what you're using now :P
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: yeah, you may have to install it, its allot nicer than what your doing
<karmikaze> hiya, anyone here using a pci wifi card? just out of curiosity.
<karmikaze> ive checked the ubuntu site for support. but i just wanna go with some word of mouth on what works
<flaccid> what card is it
<Ayabara> JohnFlux, Linux_Galore, some confusion here :-), it's the system guard applet I am using, I just managed to delete parts of it. now all I gotta do is figure out what the stuff it displays means :-)
<Ayabara> JohnFlux, I thought there was another one called "system monitor" :)
<JohnFlux> system monitor == system guard applet
<JohnFlux> :-)
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: there is, you may have to install it from the repo
<velle> how can i get a list of programs in terminal? so that I can kill one of them
<dwidmann> ps -A
<Jucato> JohnFlux: actually... I don't think so...
<JohnFlux> Jucato: oh
<flaccid> velle: ps aux
<JohnFlux> i'll shut up :-)
<Jucato> there are 2 of them in the Add Applet to Panel dialog box
<Jucato> a System Guard and a System Monitor applet
<Ayabara> aha :-) , I'll try to find the system monitor applet and have a look
<Jucato> JohnFlux: which one is yours? :D
<JohnFlux> I don't know any more :-)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> sorry, shouldn't be laughing.. (I think)
<karmikaze> im lookin to get a card
<karmikaze> just wondering what cards people use
<flaccid> anything new supported is probably good
<flaccid> i just use what works
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> guess im shifting between netgear or linksys
<flaccid> either is good
<Ayabara> the only alternative I can find is the gnome-system-monitor. do you mean that one??
<flaccid> linksys i prefer
<karmikaze> yeah
<Jucato> JohnFlux, Ayabara: System Guard Applet works with KSysGuard
<dwidmann> Ayabar, why not use KSysGuard, it can be customized to death :)
<zutgorak> ok, im not sure whoever it was that directed me for instructions regarding wifi, but thank you
<dwidmann> will show you anything on the face of /proc
<Ayabara> dwidmann, I may just do. The default seems fine to me, now that I start to figure out what it shows :-)
<Linux_Galore> ksysguard is a space hog thougb
<Linux_Galore> system monitor show you more in less space
<Jucato> JohnFlux: heard that? :P
<karmikaze> so anyone here have a linksys pci wireless card? guess im lookin at the WMP54g as speedboost probably wouldnt be supported by linux
<flaccid> i just use top
<flaccid> no bloat!
<JohnFlux> Jucato: probably true :-)
<JohnFlux> !wireless
<dwidmann> I don't know, Ksysguard can show quite a lot in one of those little panels
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> JohnFlux: so hoorah for KSysGuard for KDE 4 :)
<JohnFlux> karmikaze: ^^
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<cacallima> oi
<karmikaze> yeah JohnFlux just looking for some hands on experience
<larson9999> linksys is on my bad side for customer support.  then again, the netgear products i've had seem to die early.  what's a girl to do?
<karmikaze> their list of supported devices looks a bit out of date
<karmikaze> linksys are the only company that illudes to linux even existing :P
<JohnFlux> larson9999: I can't think of a clean reply :-)
<flaccid> yeah and what sux is that older cards are loosing support even though a lot are 802.11g
<JohnFlux> larson9999: to early in the morning heh
<Jucato> good morning JohnFlux :)
<Jucato> though that greeting was a tad too late :P
<JohnFlux> well, it's after midday, but I just woke up
<JohnFlux> so it counts as morning to me :P
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: I always check on www.google.com/linux   beware even though you see a set model number listed as working it may only be for a set revision, often wifi card makers keep the same model number but change the revision letter ie a,b,c but they have otally changed the chipset between revisions
<Jucato> haha! just like me... at least just for today :D
<karmikaze> yeah ive noticed that stuff Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> totally*
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, I want to try out the 'system monitor' after all. do you know the name of the package?
<karmikaze> hence why im checkin to see if anyone actually has something working that i can go by word of mouth
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: with linux your after the chipset not the make or model really
<karmikaze> yep
<karmikaze> which is down to the revision
<karmikaze> but id still like to know what people are using
<larson9999> karmikaze: well, they didn't support me on linux.  had to boot to xp.  they told me there wasn't an xp driver for my print server.  oh well.  and i'm still ticked at the whole wrt54g deal.  anyway, i shouldn't complain as i get most of my hw from the trash bin
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: most of the linksys stuff works but double check
<flaccid> i'm using intel bg2200 which is old now min-pci
<karmikaze> yeah larson9999 i was thinkin about buying a wrt54gl
<karmikaze> then the wmp54g card im lookin at too
<karmikaze> lots of good accessories for it
<karmikaze> pigtail wise
<karmikaze> i need to build a huge aerial
<flaccid> at the end of the day they all suck. none of them can make an accessible frontend. idiots.
<steven_> can someone help me?
<karmikaze> possibly :P
<flaccid> !help
<steven_> i cant seem to turn on my wireless
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<karmikaze> lol
<karmikaze> funfun
<karmikaze> desktop or laptop steven_
<steven_> laptop
<steven_> its a compaq v2000
<karmikaze> what chipset
<karmikaze> lspci
* Linux_Galore cringes at the name compaq (nick named  complete crap)
<steven_> how do i find that out?
<karmikaze> lspci
<mena> how to make my contacts lists in kopete appear by thier first and last name not by the name of thier email....any one have an idea
<flaccid> i don't think you can mena, try #kopete
<larson9999> my favorite editor just added crosshairs! oh lucky day!
<mena> flaccid, okay
<Linux_Galore> theres another thing kcontrol needs, a sysinfo plugin
<steven_> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<steven_> it  was working earlier and my ethernet works well
<karmikaze> whats wrong with it now steven_
<steven_> but when i restarted the wireless didnt turn on
<karmikaze> hrm
<steven_> the little light on the wireless button doesnt turn on
<karmikaze> >_>
<karmikaze> weird
<karmikaze> ive had a lot of wifi problems, but not that one :P
<karmikaze> you dual boot? does it work properly elsewhere?
<steven_> no i dont dual boot
<steven_> and it stopped working when i restarted
<karmikaze> which program are you using to connect to wifi
<karmikaze> wlanassistant, kwifimanager, knetworkmanager?
<steven_> i have knetworkmanager
<karmikaze> iwconfig..
<karmikaze> ok
<karmikaze> hrmm
<larson9999> is it just me or is gnome 'zippier'?  i fired it up today because i couldn't get an ap to work in kde.  i swear it's faster.  wonder if i got extra stuff running when i start kde
<karmikaze> that one has the radio on/off toggle in the menu right
<flaccid> gnome is faster yes
<lupine_85> nah
<karmikaze> kde is kooler
<karmikaze> >8D
<karmikaze> hi lupine_85!
<Linux_Galore> steven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<lupine_85> for me, gnome < kde > xfce
<steven_> i dont know what you mean...but it does have an icon on the bottom right
* Jucato prepares the fire extinguisher...
<lupine_85> but DE wars are silly
<lupine_85> YMMV, etc
<karmikaze> heh
<lupine_85> hi karmikaze
<larson9999> well i configure gnome to look like kde so not much difference there for me.  same goes for xubuntu
<steven_> linux_galore what do you want me to do with that link?
<karmikaze> read steven_ lol
<karmikaze> thats my guess anyway
* karmikaze cooks her lunch
<Linux_Galore> steven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Linux_Galore> steven_: read it
<Linux_Galore> steven_: then read the second one
<larson9999> nah, i just wanted to know if it was faster or if i just needed to research what's bogging my kde setup down.  i like all wm's
<steven_> i have edgy btw
<Linux_Galore> steven_: method will be the same
<steven_> alright thnx
<lupine_85> for me, fish:// + kate makes kde pwn everything else
<dwidmann> Ouch, building kdebase took 25 minutes :\
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> I made the mistake of emerging all of kde once, in gentoo
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: you've got a slow machine then :)
<lupine_85> never again!
<dwidmann> _StefanS_: Slow?
* dwidmann laughs
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: yep, 25 minutes.. I think I can build it in 12-15 minutes
<dwidmann> Then do so
<dwidmann> took 25 minutes with my FX-60 ...
<flaccid> lupine_85: fish + krusader + kate :)
<lupine_85> krusader ?
<flaccid> dwidmann: move over to something like freebsd, i just spent two weeks compiling :)
<Jucato> fish + rice + vegetables :)
<lupine_85> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<Jucato> lupine_85: twin panel file manager
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: I've got a T7600
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> I prefer tabs
<Jucato> heh :)
<flaccid> massaman + rice
<dwidmann> _SefanS: Is that a Core Duo or Core 2 Duo, I can't remember
<flaccid> it has tabs
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: core2
<flaccid> with each panel
<flaccid> which equals rox
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: I was pretty impressed, since I just checked my email, and then it was done. I remember compiling kdebase on my old pentium-m 2.0ghz, took quite a while
<dwidmann> Seems some of the kdebase packages in kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 aren't there for the amd64 arch ... so I decided to fetch/build it myself
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic (SMP) on intel dual core cpu and PowerManager 0.42 (default). After resuming from Suspend or Hibernate mode the 2nd cpu always runs on full speed. What is responsible for this behavior? How to correct that?
<twosouls82> good day to you all :)
<pedro> Well guys
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: amazing how fast the stuff is these days, considering just a few years ago
<dwidmann> _StefanS_: on a PentiumM? that sounds painful
<pedro> I am having some troubles with azureus
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: yep it was. and slow
<pedro> I use Kubuntu edgy with azureus installed via aptitude
<flaccid> pentium m is fast
<flaccid> hey i'm on pentium m 1.7
<_StefanS_> flaccid: not really
<flaccid> fast enough for me
<flaccid> but i guess i have a decent notebook
<pedro> it worked fine, but recently it crashed when I tried to open a torrent file
<dwidmann> If I remember right the Pentium M's were a heavily modified Pentium 3, or something
<_StefanS_> flaccid: good for you, I wasn't too impressed with mine.
<pedro> since then It crashed everytime I tried to start it
<flaccid> well azureus is borked on ubuntu so bar it
<_StefanS_> dwidmann: thats correct
<flaccid> um no its a p4 arch
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/872067
<_StefanS_> flaccid: the design is p3
<pedro> This is the error message when I load it from console
<_StefanS_> flaccid: thats a widely known fact
<flaccid> um you sure
* dwidmann sends flaccid off to wikipedia
<_StefanS_> flaccid: yep.. it started with p4's in laptops, and then went to pm's
<flaccid> like the 725 chip or whatever
<steven__> that was better than the last tutorial i found
<flaccid> _StefanS_: so how is it p3
<_StefanS_> flaccid: they performed alot better in comparison to the bloated p4 arch
<pedro> any idea?
<flaccid> oh yeah thats coz of cache
<steven07> is there a shorter way to write someones name on here?
<flaccid> i mean we are comparing apples with oranges here...
<dwidmann> and ran cooler/consumed less power
<steven07> like...ctrl+click or soemthing?
<flaccid> p4 = desktop chip not notebook
<_StefanS_> flaccid: please check your facts... pentium-m's came after p4 in laptops. and yes there was alot of laptops on p4 some while ago
<intelikey> steven07 tab completion ?   or nick completion char.
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<steven07> nick completion
<intelikey> steven07 yes   tab completion ?   or nick completion char?
<intelikey> those are your choices.
<_StefanS_> flaccid: the pm generates less heat, and thats because they went back to p3 design and upped the cache
<steven07> so i press tab or what?
<intelikey> yep
<steven07> intelikey: alright i figured out i can press tab...but whats the other you speak of
<flaccid> um so you are right. but its more from the pentium pro which is totally different. its the old cpu debate on clock speed vs cache etc.
<intelikey> or do something like int; so it autocompletes
<intelikey> depends on the char your client has/uses
<_StefanS_> flaccid: I had a p4 1.8ghz(A31m), then a pm 1,83ghz(T42) and then 2.0ghz(T43)
<intelikey> and most are adjustable.
<steven07> intelikey: how do you make it so that the message is red?
<_StefanS_> flaccid: so I kinda followed the progress there :)
<flaccid> and then you compare p3 to p4 ..
<pedro> Well, I think that the bug maybe is caused to the configuration
<dwidmann> there, that's better, no more broken packages :)
<intelikey> steven07 your client highlights because of your nick.
<pedro> How can I delete it to predefine?
<flaccid> well whatever notebook you had with the 1.7m it was shite.
<steven07> intelikey: alright thanks=)
<steven07> this is what i love about linux
<steven07> support=D
<Jucato> you're just lucky :)
<intelikey> steven07 or if you recieve pm's in the same window they will be a different colour.
<_StefanS_> flaccid: just slow. But depends on what you use it for
<steven07> aw thats cool
<flaccid> well i would like to think we are not talking about gaming
<flaccid> just desktop computing with kde on xorg
<steven07> how do you use the actions?
* flaccid has an asus w1000na
<intelikey> /msg nick message.
<intelikey> what flaccid just did is with  /me message.
* intelikey did it this time.
<_StefanS_> flaccid: there's a whole lot of difference from the pm to core2, on the desktop as well.
<intelikey> /me did it this time.
<intelikey> and to get the irc client to start a line with / you use /say /blah
<intelikey> /blah
<intelikey> /say /say
* _StefanS_ is tired of talking hardware now
* dwidmann was five minutes ago
<flaccid> i dunno br0, sorry i was wrong _StefanS_ someone told me the wrong thing. i'm just a dumbass web dev at the end of the day
<_StefanS_> probably.
<_StefanS_> :D
<intelikey> _StefanS_ sure drop the hw convo just when i was about to mention that i'm on a p1mmx 100mhz boxen...
<intelikey> (:
<ciro> hi all ... I installed beryl and xgl but I noticed my keybord doesnt work correctly ... some keys doesnt work ... who can help me to fix this problem?
<intelikey> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
* intelikey wonders if he ran every one off ! ? ! ?
<steven07> *
<steven07> how do you show emotions?
<oem> italian?
<intelikey> we just use standard chars.   : ( ) [ D and so forth.
<goodthing> oem: nope
<oem> noob
<oem> :P
<oem> just installed
<intelikey> :)
<steven07> no i mean...like..where it shows you're doing something
<oem> i'm try kubuntu features
<intelikey> >:] 
<oem> bye guys
<intelikey> oem
<goodthing> steven07: depends on the app you're using
<steven07> goodthing: im using konversation
<goodthing> steven07: i don't think konversation supports smileys, but i have been wrong before so...
* intelikey thinks it does but has been wrong too.
<goodthing> hehe
<steven07> intelikey: how did you do that??
<intelikey> actually i've used konversation one time for about 3 minutes.
<intelikey> steven07  i done told you   /me
<intelikey> ^ /me thinks it does but has been wrong too.
<goodthing> steven07: but if smileys are important to you there is always kopete, which also works with irc
<larson9999> :)
<intelikey> (:
<larson9999> my internal graphics card switches them to smilies by default
<larson9999> i mean the one between my ears.  that's the best kind.
<intelikey> possably pebcak preventing steven07's ?
<steven07> how do i register nickname?
<intelikey> i have anti-aliasing with 3d on mine,   (:
<Jucato> !register | steven07
<ubotu> steven07: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tajski> zyuooooo!!!!!!!!!
<underdog5004> Agent_bob, yay, my kde update just completed!
<Jucato> congratulations
<Jucato> hm... intelikey?
<underdog5004> Agent_bob, also, do you ever sleep? that goes for you too, Jucato
<Agent_bob> lol underdog5004 i get faster updates and i'm on 28k dialup
<Jucato> underdog5004: I do sleep. but it's just almost 10 PM here
<slyfox> Jucato: do you have pc or a laptopt ?
<Jucato> slyfox: PC
<underdog5004> Agent_bob, yeah...my ISP sucks...but I already did that song and dance...
<Agent_bob> lol
<Jucato> (thank goodness..)
<Agent_bob> always 22:00 Jucato  lol
<Jucato> underdog5004: you didn't do the chant and the summoning?
<underdog5004> It's almost 6 AM here...
<slyfox> I think there is a bug with Suspend, when I turn my laptop back on from suspend, the only thing that happens is Fans start to sping very fast that is it....
<Agent_bob> underdog5004 ah gold coast'er eeh
<underdog5004> Jucato, uh...chant? Darn it, I forgot to appease the GNU/Linux Demons
<underdog5004> I'm really pleased that I don't have to restart for even such a major upgrade as this...amazing! I love linux.
<slyfox> Actually I think that was hybernate
<underdog5004> Agent_bob, uh, gold coast? Cause of the gold in California?
<Agent_bob> actually the nick changes were to facelitate changes to settings for both nicks.   and no i don't know why i didn't just link the second....
<Agent_bob> underdog5004 you never heard that expression before ?
<underdog5004> nope, I'm a young'un
<Agent_bob> yeah gold coast  as in  miners 49'er
<underdog5004> I've heard of the emerald triangle (I live in it!)
<underdog5004> Agent_bob, thats what I thought...where do you live?
<Agent_bob> oh here and there.
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> country?
<Agent_bob> yeah some times city tho
<underdog5004> just curious, cause I've never heard that saying before...
<Agent_bob> (:
<underdog5004> :)
<underdog5004> alright
<underdog5004> I'm going back to bed, Only reason I got up was to drive my gf to work...g'night (g'morning?)
<Agent_bob> yeah gooday and good luck to your penguin
<underdog5004> thank you kindly
<Agent_bob> is there a better/more uptodate app for whois quarries than whois ?
<Jucato> ??
<Agent_bob> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> I thought you meant /whois lol
<Agent_bob> heh no.
<Jucato> hence the "??"
<Agent_bob> yeah i understood the ?? of confusion  but that still doesn't answer my Q
<Agent_bob> maybe i'll just follow the link... http://wdprs.internic.net/
<goodthing> Jucato: what's wrong with whois?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: don't  ask me
* goodthing need to find his glasses, obvious...
<Agent_bob> goodthing missed on three consecutive quarries two .net and a .com
<Agent_bob> the .com was something.aol.com  so i know there should be a listing
<goodthing> maybe the source whois uses is outdated or something, i don't really know either
<Agent_bob> goodthing hmmmm you do at least kinda know how it works dont you ?
<goodthing> but that sound like something which should be listed indeed
<goodthing> Agent_bob: whois? i know some pieces, probably not everything
<Agent_bob> k
<dwidmann> Hmm, an mplayer32 package for Edgy, nice :)
<twosouls82> dwidmann: mplayer32?? :\
<dwidmann> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<twosouls82> merci dwidmann, looking at it
<karmikaze> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<frojnd> is there any support for usb disks.... transfer is really slow
<frojnd> usb keys*
<esaym> can kdar work through ssh?
<ForgeAus> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ForgeAus> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dwidmann> frojnd, be sure you've plugged it into a usb 2.0 port
<frojnd> dwidmann: I am, only that XP make transfer alot faster..
<dwidmann> frojnd: try disabling usb legacy support in your bios?
<Agent_bob> usb sub system 1. is slow. so use 2. if possable
<goodthing> frojnd: for what's worth, my usb-key works faster in edgy than in dapper
<goodthing> oh, different pc too, nevermind
<frojnd> how can I check what hardware do I have: from usbs to graphic card..
<karmikaze> lspci
<karmikaze> frojnd: ^
<vinegaroon> My sound card drivers aren't working :(
<Agent_bob> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinegaroon> ok I'll check those sites I have enabled sound.
<twosouls82> there was a Oxygen palette for KDE (instead of just for Gimp) on http://www.kde-artists.org/node/172
<twosouls82> does someone know where to find it now?
<steven07> has anyone installed beryl successfully?
<karmikaze> yeah steven07
<karmikaze> what you working with?
<karmikaze> you on nvidia or ati
<steven07> karmikaze: i've got ATI
<steven07> karmikaze: you?
<karmikaze> nvidia
<karmikaze> sorry
<vinegaroon> I installed it
<steven07> karmikaze: darn
<steven07> vinegaroon: beryl?
<vinegaroon> try this http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=16
<bjacob> when i start kmail, it tells me "segmentation fault" immediately.
<bjacob> how can i fix it?
<DaSkreech> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> bjacob: run it from the command line see if it throws an error
<bjacob> yes, that's what i do
<bjacob> it just says Segmentation fault
<Agent_bob> bjacob check for updates ?     check the bug reports ?  maybe there's a fix out.
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bjacob> i had some filesystem corruption so my kmail executable disappeared, then i installed a kdepim package with adept
<bjacob> so my situation is pretty special.... probably not worth a bug report
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Agent_bob> yeap missing files.
<DaSkreech> Try purge it then renistall
<bjacob> how do i do that?
* bjacob is a apt-get newbis
* bjacob is a apt-get newbie
<e0400503> hi
* Jucato notes that purge/remove will not delete config files in /home
<dream22> how do I search for app in terminal
<bjacob> Jucato: ok nice to know
<Agent_bob> i'd sujest something along the lines of  sudo apt-get remove gamin && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bjacob> Agent_bob: thanks
<Agent_bob> but that's just me.  and that's not for dailup users.
<bjacob> that's ok i've got 10 Mbps download
<Agent_bob> several houndred megs of data transfer there.
<bjacob> ok, trying it
<GodFinger> jezz
<bjacob> Agent_bob: it tells me "Package gamin is not installed, so not removed"
<Agent_bob> sec.
<|distro-tester|> hello
<Agent_bob> what version of *buntu you using ?
<bjacob> Agent_bob: kubuntu edgy
<triker_> holasss
<triker_> es mejor ubuntu que kubuntu??
<Agent_bob> hmmm  jucato does edgy not use gamin  ?
<Jucato> !es | triker_
<ubotu> triker_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Agent_bob: dunno...
<Agent_bob> !gamin
<distro-tester> hello there
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Agent_bob> says optional.
<Agent_bob> !gamin dapper
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Jucato> still optional...
<distro-tester> i istalled from adept the nvidia-glx is that the deiver i nead jucato for my video card ?=
<bjacob> Agent_bob: it also tells me this message: http://rafb.net/p/cIHqkW18.html
<Agent_bob> well that says optional too but on dapper it will take all k* with it.
<distro-tester> are the nvidia glx the general drivers for all cards ?
<Jucato> distro-tester: depends on your video card
<Jucato> distro-tester: yes
<distro-tester> 7900GS
<Jucato> er unless they're legacy
<distro-tester> but they are avaible only for xp now so what i do jucato?
<distro-tester> drivers i mean
<Agent_bob> lets see gnome is gtk and kde is qt  ?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: yes, but if you do an apt-cache showpkg libgamin0, you'll notice that some kde stuff rely on it
<distro-tester> can i put those nvidia glx to replace my nvdia drivers till they not out for linux that i was asking?
<Agent_bob> ok
<goodthing> dream22: apt-cache search(or: show, policy) appname/keyword
<Agent_bob> bjacob try that with libgamin0
<bjacob> ok
<distro-tester> ok ill keep those then
<bjacob> sudo apt-cache search libgamin0
<Agent_bob>  sudo apt-get remove libgamin0 && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bjacob> libgamin0 - Client library for the gamin file and directory monitoring system
<distro-tester> does any one have nvidia 7900GS to tell me where to get drivers for linux if they exist ?
<bjacob> Agent_bob: ok
<Agent_bob> (:
<bjacob> Package libgamin0 is not installed, so not removed
<distro-tester> i scared to ruin lcd and video card whit this nvidia glx
<karmikaze> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Agent_bob> bjacob you do have kde installed ?
<distro-tester> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karmikaze> !lupine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjacob> Agent_bob: yes i'm in a kde 3.5.6 session right now
<Agent_bob> 3.5.6 hmmmmm
<distro-tester> i hate how insecure to do things linux makes me jucato im scared to isntall stuff ahah
<Agent_bob> that might be part of it.
<Agent_bob> bjacob how did you go about that upgrade ?
<bjacob> Agent_bob: as explained on kubuntu.org front page
<gnomefreak> Agent_bob: add the repo from kubuntu.org
<karmikaze> heh speaking of which i just broke my nvidia stuff :P
* Agent_bob goes to see the front page...
<distro-tester> does any one know where to find linux drivers for nvidia 7900GS
<distro-tester> ?
<slyfox> Question about Kooka, how do I add a Scanner to it?
<twosouls82> "get the irq and io port from your bios or windoze", bios is either stupid or sneaky (hidden options?), windowze.. no option (don't use it)
<slyfox> Can't find it anywhere, how to add a scanner ?
<steven07> anyone used 3ddesktop?
<bjacob> slyfox: i think kooka is just a frontend to SANE
<bjacob> slyfox: so you might have more chance googling for "how to add a scanner to sane"
<Agent_bob> bjacob well the kubuntu team seems to be supporting that... so i'll leave you in their hands.    (Agent_bob doesn't work here)    but i'd still sujest removing a package that all the gui stuff depends on and then reinstalling kubuntu-desktop.    maybe xlibs  or something.   kdelibs    dik.
<Agent_bob> idk.
<twosouls82> can I tell my soundcard's irq from within Linux?
<bjacob> Agent_bob: ok thanks
<steven07> anyone used 3ddesktop?
<Agent_bob> and just when i had found one that i "knew" it all depended on, they change it....
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> np bjacob
<bjacob> Agent_bob: i guess i understood the idea :)
<Agent_bob> yeah it's just hard to find one package that will chain react all the gui stuff without being a system breaker.
<bjacob> Agent_bob: really appreciate your support btw :)
<luca_b> twosouls82: to get ALL the IRQs mapped on linux, you need to look at the /proc/interrupts file
<Agent_bob> like zlib would do it   but you have to have zlib or libc6 goes and if that goes everything goes.
<bjacob> i see
<bjacob> what about uninstalling the kdelibs?
<twosouls82> luca_b: will do, thanks man/woman! :)
<distro-tester> ok my card is in the ubuntu wiki it's this one GeForce 7600 GS  0x0392 so wich drivers i nead bjacod?
<distro-tester> b
<twosouls82> luca_b: I am looking for the irq of the midi part of my soundcard, hence it is disabled at the moment it is missing in that proc file?
<luca_b> twosouls82: if the peripheral is disabled in the BIOS, you won't see it, indeed
<twosouls82> luca_b: might be disabled, I can't see midi in there though, any idea for a sesame-open-key (if it is a hidden function)?
<twosouls82> in the bios that is
<distro-tester> hey luca hello
<Agent_bob> bjacob try  libx11-6
<bjacob> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> if edgy uses that.  that should do it.
<Agent_bob> !libx11-6
<bjacob> ok i'll try
<ubotu> libx11-6: X11 client-side library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<luca_b> twosouls82: try writing cat /proc/interrupts grep MPU
<luca_b> wait
<luca_b> I mean
<luca_b> cat /proc/interrupts | grep MPU
* Agent_bob reposts.  sudo apt-get remove libx11-6 && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> and waves good by
<twosouls82> luca_b: not there
<sploit> #ubuntu
<twosouls82> luca_b: kinfocenter says: "MIDI devices: NOT enabled in CONFIG"
<Agent_bob> bjacob safest to run that in a "console" not inside kde just incase it tries to close kdm when removing things.
<luca_b> twosouls82: check around in the bios, see if there is something related to the onboard audio
* Agent_bob probably should have mentioned that first...
<Agent_bob> ooops.
<twosouls82> luca_b: I do it 'daily' since a few months, I can't see it there .. only a option to disable onboard audio entirely
<bjacob> Agent_bob: don't worry i was planning to do so :)
* twosouls82 googles for hidden bios options
<luca_b> twosouls82: odd indeed
<GodFinger> where would I find good (latest) guiden to install XGL and Compiz on Kubuntu 6.06.1?
<luca_b> twosouls82: yours is an AC97 audio?
<Agent_bob> but it's time for me to go anyway so he can cuss me while i'm gone and the rest of you'll have to hear it....
<Agent_bob> oh you did catch that.  :)
<twosouls82> luca_b: yeppers
<Agent_bob> good.
<karmikaze> GodFinger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<GodFinger> OK great
<karmikaze> erm
<karmikaze> !compiz >> GodFinger
<Agent_bob> bjacob good luck with it.  and gooday.
<bjacob> Agent_bob: ok thanks again and good day to you too :)
<luca_b> twosouls82: just for checks, put on pastebin the output of lspci -v | grep audio
<twosouls82> luca_b: not a large paste, so: "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)", I have the 8233
<luca_b> twosouls82: I would suggest to look around (forums, google) to see if anyone has this problem, as I have Intel audio and I see midi here
<twosouls82> luca_b: I have done for a few days before asking here, but I will resume doing so, just hoped someone tackled this one before
<twosouls82> luca_b: thank you very much for your efforts
<luca_b> twosouls82: sorry I can't do more, but I'm working or I'd have looked myself
<luigi_> ciao
<twosouls82> luca_b: great, thanks again.. I will keep you posted
<luigi_> c' qualke italiano che utilizza kubuntu?
<karmikaze> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luigi_> ok
<karmikaze> :)
<twosouls82> luca_b: just one more question (don't want to make your boss anry =)), do you have a /dev/mixer device?
<twosouls82> s/anry/angry/g
<distro-tester> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luca_b> twosouls82: let me check
<luca_b> twosouls82: crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 0 2007-01-31 15:06 /dev/mixer
<twosouls82> luca_b: hmm, thought so, I don't :(, thanks, now I atleast know where to look for ;)
<distro-tester> which port do i have to enable luca which one is restricted to get nvidia drivers?
<distro-tester> !uname-a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname-a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> can anyone get onto ubuntuforums.org??
<stdin> distro-tester: what's the problem ?
<goodthing> karmikaze: nope, down here
<karmikaze> ok
<distro-tester> ok i got nvidia drivers in adept
<distro-tester> just wanted to know if i got every port i nead enabled in adept before i install them
<distro-tester> can u check whit paste bin stdin?
<stdin> distro-tester: sure
<distro-tester> thanx 1 min ill paste u it so u tell me if i nead to enable anything else i want all over 20.000 programs debian has
<distro-tester> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<distro-tester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3586/ there stdin thanx
<Tweaker> Hi... why doesn
<Tweaker> ubuntu boot into x
<stdin> distro-tester: looks like you have everything you need there :)
<Tweaker> I'm dropped to console and have to press alt + ctrl + f7 to get there
<distro-tester> perfect so as my card in in the ubuntu wiki list i just istall nvidia glx-driver right stdin ?
<distro-tester> or i nead else
<Tweaker> so I guess you could say kdm and x starts but It opens a console session
<Jucato> distro-tester: install this as well: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> distro-tester: if you're on edgy
<distro-tester> yes  6.10
<Jucato> distro-tester: what does the "uname -r" command in Konsole give you?
<distro-tester> wait ill paste u it
<Jucato> distro-tester: uname -r. that will just be one line
<distro-tester> 2.6.17-10-generic
<distro-tester> there jucato
<Jucato> distro-tester: ok. install linux-restricted-modules-generic together with nvidia-glx
<distro-tester> how u do that the linux i mean ?
<distro-tester> glx is done but don't know how to install from adept the linux restricted
<distro-tester> do i write linux-restricted-modules-generic in serch?
<Jucato> distro-tester: the package name is "linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<distro-tester> ok
<stdin> distro-tester: after you have installed those packages, you just run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in konsole, then it should all be set up for you
<distro-tester> they are all ready installed just had to install  glx
<distro-tester> do i have to isntlall linux restricted obsolete to?
<distro-tester> i got k7 and 686 to
<Eyeless> whats the default password for the ubuntu livecd? (the screensaver ent on while i tried to install ^^ )
<Jucato> distro-tester: no.
<distro-tester> ok
<Jucato> distro-tester: just "linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<distro-tester> here goes config then
<Jucato> distro-tester: read what stdin said above
<distro-tester> yes im to ensecure on linux sorry i must avoid to ask stupid questions by reading what helpers tell me
<distro-tester> ok i done command sudo nvidia-xconfig now?
<stdin> yeah
<distro-tester> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<distro-tester> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<distro-tester> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<stdin> distro-tester: good, it should be all done now
<karmikaze> hrm my nvidia glx and kernel as mismatching now. how do i force an update. looks like glx is lupine [judging by the installed version number] 
<karmikaze> s/as/are
<Jucato> distro-tester: now log out, then in the login menu, select Restart X Server
<distro-tester> must be a linux effect i tended to fly on xp where u so insecure at start as me jucato and stdin?
<Jucato> distro-tester: yes. I had to do a lot of reading when I started
<karmikaze> reinstalling ubuntu is faster than reinstalling xp :P
<stdin> everone dose :)
<stdin> *everyone
<distro-tester> btw thanx to u comunity u make this distro that's not for begginers but medium ones easy
<karmikaze> *does
<karmikaze> hhehe
<distro-tester> ok loging out
<distro-tester> brb
<stdin> karmikaze: actually both are acceptable :P
<karmikaze> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but
<karmikaze> this client has the version 1.0-9746.  Please make sure that the kernel
<karmikaze> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<karmikaze> hmm
<karmikaze> it just started doing this since i added lupine today
<distro-tester> i logged back in how do i restart x now?
<karmikaze> logging out/in supposedly restarts x
<stdin> distro-tester: you should choose "Restart X server" from the menu on the login screen
<karmikaze> although i find a full reboot to be more useful when you really wanna see if something will work
<karmikaze> dont like those reboot surprises :P
<stdin> logging in/out won't restart the X server
<GodFinger> so, what kind of graphics card do I need for XGL and Compiz? Does my current NVIDIA Geforce4 Mx420 have the punch?
* twosouls82 paying a visit to his BIOS, again :P
<timster> How can i find what graphics card i have got?
<karmikaze> timster: lspci | grep -i vga
<stdin> GodFinger: from the help page "A MX 4xxx series card or newer using the NVIDIA binary driver." will run XGL
<timster> GeForce FX 5600
<distro-tester> ok done now ?
<karmikaze> i find my nvidia 7400Go flakes out on beryl
<timster> So how can i get drivers for that
<karmikaze> cant have many applications open
<karmikaze> timster: you want nvidia-glx
<karmikaze> its in apt
<timster> Ok
<karmikaze> or you can go on lupine repositories if you wanna get the newest ones
<karmikaze> esp if youll be running beryl
* distro-tester askes if any one knows if the 7900GS is geforce 7 ?
<stdin> Eyeless: there is no default password
<distro-tester> done everything stdin we finished?
<karmikaze> run glxgears distro-tester
<BluesKaj> distro-tester, google it
<Jucato> distro-tester: if you were able to Restart X without any problems, then you're ok
<distro-tester> yes thanx both
<timster> When i try to install the nvidia glx is says BREAK
<stdin> distro-tester: just check there is a line like " Driver          "nvidia" " in /etx/X11/xorg.conf, is there is, then it's done
<Jucato> distro-tester: to test, 1) run "glxgears" and 2) run this command "glxinfo | grep render" and check the output if it says "Rendering: yes"
<timster> And then says there was an error
<karmikaze> i dont understand how i always manage to get this driver mismatch with nvidia glx and kernel
<Jucato> distro-tester: er. "direct rendering: yes"
<Jucato> ok, over and out. good night
<karmikaze> cya Jucato
<distro-tester> ok for glxinfo it's running whit the colored skrews
<distro-tester> gears i mean
<karmikaze> glxgears but yea
<timster> karmikaze: I installed Nvidia glx and it says BREAK and then saus it would break other packages
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears
<karmikaze> thats for ati
<Jucato> karmikaze: did you, by any chance, add repositories other than the official ones?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<karmikaze> yeah Jucato lupine
<dwidmann> distrotester, yes, a geforce 7900gs is a geforce 7
<Jucato> karmikaze: it's causing a conflict then
<karmikaze> nod
<distro-tester> thanx dwid how are u?
<karmikaze> figured as much, but i got lupine working on my laptop.. just need to figure out what i did again
<Jucato> karmikaze: what does lupine have? new kernel or new nvidia?
<filip_> is there some kind of easy film-editor program similar tp
<karmikaze> new nvidia
<extern> what package should I install to be able to read chm files?
<karmikaze> hrmmmm
<Jucato> !kchmviewer | extern
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<karmikaze> maybe my laptop doesnt use nvidia kernel now that it hink of it
<distro-tester> string: GeForce 7900 GS/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<distro-tester>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<dwidmann> I'm alright distro-tester, just doing some house cleaning :O
<distro-tester> ok we done
<GodFinger> yeah, those are normal Windows help-files
<distro-tester> thanx
<GodFinger> chm
<timster> Im haveing problems installing the Nvidia drivers
<timster> It tells me BREAK
<extern> thanks
<distro-tester> string: GeForce 7900 GS/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<distro-tester>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<Jucato> karmikaze: lupine must (and I mean *must) have the matching kernel modules
<timster> what can i do?
<karmikaze> >_> weird timster
<karmikaze> ok Jucato
<distro-tester> are  u a male dwidmann?
<timster> Is there anyway i can see what it will break
<stdin> distro-tester: well Dustin is a male name
* distro-tester wonders how to use his 7900GS on linux as he has one of the best video cards at the moment
<manchicken> BTW #kubuntuers, fglrx for 200m blows goats.  No composite support, and xgl is too slow to do anything with.  Perhaps when the radeon driver supports 200m things will suck less.
<distro-tester> as we can't play here what can i do whit this monster card i got?
<dwidmann> distro-tester: funny isn't it
<manchicken> distro-tester: You could always beg nvidia to make quality drivers.
<Dr_willis> the 200m is a rather low end video card to begin with.
* dwidmann has had good luck with his 7900gtx
<manchicken> Dr_willis: It's OEM with a lot of lappys these days.
<Dr_willis> i dont expect it to do fancy 3d eye candy. :) it can barely do that stuff with windows either.
<distro-tester> yes it is
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  yep.. low end ..
<Dr_willis> got one in my Turion Based Laptop.
<distro-tester> but i would like u find a solution for who has cards as mine and 8800 what can we do whit em?
<manchicken> Dr_willis: $1800 is low-end?
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  you sould of done more research then..  id say ya got ripped off.
<Dr_willis> x200 is in my $500 laptop
<trikerr> kubuntu en espao plis
<dwidmann> distro-tester, I've heard stories about the 8800's not working so well in LInux, even with the 9745 drive
<manchicken> Dr_willis: It doesn't the fglrx drivers don't let you have two different resolutions for X either.  Both have to be the same resoution (screen and projector)
<trikerr> holas me dan el link de ubuntu espaol? grasias
<manchicken> Dr_willis: Should have.  But this thing's a 17" widescreen.  I got the screen.
<stdin> !es | trikerr
<ubotu> trikerr: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever tried the 2 monitor outs.. ive used the tv out and lcd screen .
<trikerr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<manchicken> The fglrx drivers just aren't worth the troule
<Dr_willis> for normal desktop ussage  - it works fine for me. but i dont plan on needing the silly eye candy stuff.
<distro-tester> so u advise me to $ my asus 7900GS 256 mb ddr3 that is more or less like 8800 ?
<distro-tester> i got impression it's wasted on linux
<manchicken> Dr_willis: Slows boot time, halts X, not worth the trouble.
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  thats how i feel about most of the fancy 3d stuff thats going to be the 'gotta have' stuff.
<manchicken> Same here.
<BluesKaj> <--Ati card owner , looking at nVidia in case i decide on beryl eyecandy and still have the ability to run google earth gui's and the like
<manchicken> I really needed the projector port to work.
<distro-tester> well maby instead to play games that don't bring much i could start to 3d design and draw on pc they told me linux has very good programs more or less as mac windows for it is that true?
<manchicken> I hear that the radeon driver folks are close to getting 200m support.
<distro-tester> important they work whit mouse and u must not use keyboard to draw
<manchicken> Maybe then it'll be worth the trouble.
<timster> Whats the best way to install php?
<manchicken> timster: adept
<timster> Which packages do i need and how would I use the files with it?
<sciulki> hello i need llink to source.list
<distro-tester> what can u tell me on using linux for 3d drawing ?
<manchicken> timster: php.
<karmikaze> distro-tester: blender
<distro-tester> can u use mouse whit it karm?
<distro-tester> i hate to draw whit keyboard
<karmikaze> it has a lot of key bindings
<karmikaze> erm
<karmikaze> its not a free hand draw thing
<karmikaze> its 3d modelling
<karmikaze> do you mean vector drawing?
<karmikaze> inkscape does drawing
<Dr_willis> you mean AutoCad type 3d?
<distro-tester> i mean 3d drawing like anime stuff like that
<karmikaze> anime is 2d
<karmikaze> try inkscape distro-tester
<karmikaze> its vectors
<distro-tester> important linux can draw whit mouse not keyboard
<karmikaze> i dunno what anime is done with
<karmikaze> pens i woulda thought :P
<karmikaze> theres no 3d studio max for linux if thats what youre after
<timster> Can anyone recomend some nice window managers?
* Dr_willis is confused about this 'drawing with mouse' 
<karmikaze> timster: whats your desktop priority
<Dr_willis> timster,  google for 'window managers for X' thees a review site.
<karmikaze> speed, prettiness, easy to use?
<slyfox> Need help. Whenever I turn on Mplayer and try to play a video file, I have video and audio, but there is always this error message that pops up: "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  9afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compaliation."   What do I do ?
<distro-tester> so u telling me that linux supports only keyboard drawing programs not mouse as mac and win karm?
<timster> karmikaze: I want a nice graphical one
<karmikaze> kde if you want everything, gnome if you want it to be easy, and fluxbox if you want it to be fast. those are my votes
<karmikaze> slyfox: get libmpeg3?
<sciulki> hello i need llink to source.list
* distro-tester kde power
<timster> If i adept fluxbox, I can I switch between it and KDe
<karmikaze> timster: you probably want to start with kde or gnome, they are the easiest
<karmikaze> fluxbox is ugly until you configure it
<timster> I use KDE atm
<karmikaze> yeah you can switch between any of them timster
<goodthing> !easysource > sciulki
<timster> So illa dept fluxbox
<karmikaze> sciulki: /var/lib/dpkg/info/eclipse-source.list
<distro-tester> diden't understand u karm my question was does linux support mouse in drawing modeling programs whatever 3d?
<karmikaze> distro-tester: i have no idea sorry
<timster> What media players do yall use?
<mena> Is Kde 3.5.6 is out and not beta
* Dr_willis is yet to see a 'drawing program' that dosent support the mouse...
<distro-tester> o ok couse they told me linux uses just keyboard 3d programs
<karmikaze> timster: mplayer mostly, but also xine or kaffiene for dvds
<karmikaze> for video anyway
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  that would be a program specific thing in any case.
<karmikaze> for music i use amarok and mpd
<distro-tester> hi dr
<timster> I installed PHP, how do i use it now?
<distro-tester> well drawing modelling whit key is hard mouse is much better
<distro-tester> any one knows command to see if i got flash player 9 and java installed?
<manchicken> timster: Set it up in apache.
<mena> i suggest Kmplayer after installing mplayer will make all media work as i gues and real audio work
<timster> How do i do that manchicken
<distro-tester> im bookmaring all commands for now
<distro-tester> drwillis what command i must use in shell to check if flash player and java are installed?
<goodthing> distro-tester: "apt-cache search sun" and find the package, then do "apt-cache policy packagename"
<manchicken> 1 sec
<distro-tester> ok thanx
<distro-tester> for flash player?
<Dr_willis> java --version or java -version :)
<manchicken> distro-tester: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> go to youtube. see if flash works
<manchicken> distro-tester: If you're 64-bit you'll need the 32-bit compat and a 32-bit browser.
<goodthing> distro-tester: that's a separate repository afaik
<distro-tester> 32 on 64
<manchicken> then you're okay.
<distro-tester> i had to downgrade for this reason ahah
<manchicken> Why downgrade?
<manchicken> I got things working just fine in 64-bit.
<Dr_willis> I dont see much point/gains from using 64bit disrtos at this time.
<manchicken> A little trickier to set up, but not that hard.
<Dr_willis> and a lot of little hassles.
<manchicken> Dr_willis: Because it makes me better than all of these peasant 32-bit users ;)
<manchicken> heh
<Dr_willis> untill you want to run somthing.. and cant...
<manchicken> Like what though?
<Dr_willis> been there, done that... needed to get work done.. went back to 32bit.
<manchicken> I haven't really had that much trouble.
<Dr_willis> it all depends on your specific needs.
* Dr_willis wonders if vmware now works with 64bit 
<manchicken> If you want to run cedega or wine a lot, then I guess you'd have problems...
<chuen> Hi. Does anyone have any experinec of libmp3lame? I checket adpet and it's not on my machine. I d/loaded lame from sourceforge and it include that library, but I don't know whether I have to compile it or anything.
<manchicken> Dunno.
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<manchicken> I avoid non-free software.
<timster> Flash is nonfree
<manchicken> timster: It's the only player.  Not easy to avoid.
<distro-tester> later
<timster> lol
<manchicken> timster: Especially when you work for an ad company.
<timster> xD
<manchicken> timster: But vmware is quite easy to avoid.
<mena> jucato, are you here
<timster> I have a prob with flash. On you tube videos its very jumpy. I think its because I havent got Graphics card drivers
<manchicken> I use flash just fine on xorg ATI drivers.
<timster> But i cant install the drivers because it saus break.
<Aarthas> hi
<mena> jucato, how can i use kde 3.5.6 on the current kubuntu i am using
<manchicken> timster: Have you upgraded to the most recent version of the flash drivers?
<timster> Yeah
<Aarthas> can anyone help me with my WLAN problems?
<bxnp> what problems do you have Aarthas
<timster> Dya know wny i cant install nvidia drivers
<manchicken> Aarthas: What wlan device?
<timster> What could be conflicting
<manchicken> timster: Not quite sure.  Try installing on the commandline and see if it gives you any more information.
<timster> What do I need to enter on the command line?
<manchicken> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<manchicken> Read that howto
<vincas> Hi
<Aarthas> I cant connect to my WLAN using WPA encryption... I've tried to download the requierd packages but it tells me "package not found"
<bxnp> oke
<manchicken> Aarthas: What package?
<vincas> What wireless card would you recommend?
<Aarthas> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant
<manchicken> vincas: FSF has a nice list of cards
<manchicken> vincas: Let me grab that for you.
<Aarthas> I've benn told to use, and that's what i typed...
<bxnp> its wpa_supplicant
<manchicken> vincas: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<Aarthas> ik, but it didnt find any of the packages
<Aarthas> *ok'
<aspedia> hello all
<karmikaze> vincas: im after the same answer
<aspedia> can someone hellp me to get an usb- headset running?
<timster> Is it just sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<manchicken> karmikaze: Read that fsf.org link I just put in there.
<manchicken> timster:
<aspedia> When I do usbview then it is okay
<manchicken> timster: Yeah.
<bxnp> sorry
<aspedia> but i dont get sound on the headset
<aspedia> can someone help?
<timster> : Invalid operation nvidia-glx
<bxnp> sorry Aarthas, its wpasupplicant the command to execute is wpa_supplicant
<Aarthas> ok
<bxnp> anyway i think you have to enable other sources
<manchicken> timster: Sorry, apt-get install
<timster> Ah
<manchicken> timster: `sudo apt-get install PACKAGE`
<karmikaze> also with wpa, dont have ! in your password...
<karmikaze> it doesnt like that at all :P
<PiNE> i am having a tough time with java. it is installed but neither firefox or konqueror seem to recognize it. maybe i forgot some small step, any ideas?
<Aarthas> but what do i do when the terminal tells me it cant find knetworkmanager, network-manager or wpasupplicant?
<manchicken> !nvidia | timster
<ubotu> timster: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bxnp> which repo has the wpasupplicant package uys
<stdin> PiNE: install "sun-java5-plugin"
<manchicken> timster: Look at that.
<aspedia> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timster> k
<karmikaze> i dont think wpasupp has a special one...
<bxnp> anwyay did you change your sources list wheb afther you installed Aarthas
<Aarthas> i don't think that i've done anything with it since i installed, i'm a linux newb :)
<vincas> thanks
<bxnp> oke well then you have to enable the multiverse and universe repo's
<bxnp> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bxnp> check out the link Aarthas
<Aarthas> ok
<Aarthas> thanks
<stdin> knetworkmanager, network-manager and wpasupplicant should all be in main
<bxnp> oh
<bxnp> that is strange
<bxnp> well he needs the other repo's anyway
<bxnp> but Aarthas
<bxnp> what happends if you do apt-get install wpasupplicant
<extern> is there any way of getting wine sound to work with ALSA? It uses OSS and they can't play together at once :S
<bxnp> first do apt-get update
<stdin> extern: try setting it to use alsa in winecfg
<PiNE> stdin: yep that works, although it says that i am running an old version of java.
<Aarthas> bxnp, apt-get dowsn't workeither
<bxnp> strange
<bxnp> you do use sudo
<bxnp> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<stdin> PiNE: which version are you running/want to run?
<extern> stdin: it only hass OSS driver option
<Aarthas> but I've only tried once, 'cause I have to plug out mycomputer with wired lan to get internet acces for kubuntu...
<Aarthas> I'll be right back @ kubuntu instead of WinXP
<stdin> extern: hmm, maybe the guys on #winehq will know how to help, I don't really use it much
<PiNE> stdin: it is all perfect. the computer will update it if it needs to. thanks for the help.
<stdin> PiNE: no problem :)
<fzalfa> hello
<fzalfa> i need a little help
<fzalfa> i'm new with kunbuntu
<bxnp> we all need fzalfa
<bxnp> yes nice
<bxnp> and what do you think of it
<fzalfa> and i llok for the root default password
<fzalfa> i think it's cool
<bxnp> you look for the default root password
<stdin> fzalfa: there is no root password, use sudo
<fzalfa> i have install an old versio n the 5.04
<bxnp> kubuntu uses sudo
<fzalfa> yes
<fzalfa> ha ok
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> fzalfa: for more info ^^
<fzalfa> when i do a sudo it request a password
<bxnp> yes type your own passward
<stdin> fzalfa: yes, you use _your_ password
<bxnp> the password you created as user
<fzalfa> in fact i want to mount a nfs folder shared on my sgi
<fzalfa> i try with my password, and it's refused
<bxnp> your user is a memeber of the sudoers wich are allowed to run program wich superuser privaliges
<BluesKaj> stdin, i have this message in the terminal when i open it . "bash: ...: command not found"  ...any idea how to get rid of it ..it's annoying
<fzalfa> i don"t know i just start it for the first time
<timster> I tried to save to var/www/ but it sais i can't, is there anyway i can cahnge this?
<bxnp> fzalfa: open the konsole
<stdin> BluesKaj: you see that when ever you open a term ?
<fzalfa> yep done
<ace> Hi all
<bxnp> now wich program do you want to run as root
<fzalfa> hi ace
<Dr_willis> timster,  you got to root, or have the right permissions to write to that dir.
<fzalfa> mount
<ace> What package is kwrite in? what do i have to install to get kwrite?
<BluesKaj> yes stdin
<ace> !kwrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timster> I am a root, i think, how can i change my permissions?
<Dr_willis> !find kwrite
<ubotu> File kwrite found in kate, kde4base, kdebase-dbg
<Dr_willis> timster,  thats a scary thing you just said...
<admin1> ...
<ace> i uninstalled some stuff which i thought was junk and now nothing works
<ace> oh i see
<ace> no wait
<bxnp> or you could do sudo -s fzalfa
<admin1> (distraction) I just installed kubuntu; and I cant log in as root
<Dr_willis> timster,  save the file somwhere. then i suggest installing 'mc' and using 'sudo mc' then copy the files over to where they need to go. Or learning to use the shell.
<bxnp> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> admin1,  thats a FAQ! :)
<admin1> I type in su
<admin1> it asks for password
<ace> try "sudo su"
<admin1> I put in the password I used to log in
<stdin> BluesKaj: check in ~/.bashrc for "..."
<bxnp> admin1: look at the link
<ace> then type the password
<timster> Dr_willis: i can use the shell ok, whats MC?
<ace> no wait, its sudo -s
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<stdin> admin1: sudo -i
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<ace> sudo -s
<bxnp> !sudo admin1
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Dr_willis> timster,  then use the shell.. sudo cp whatever /var/whatever
<timster> kk
<admin1> erm; that worked
<admin1> but I'd like to change the root password
<extern> what exactly does alsa-oss package do?
<bxnp> there is no rootpassword
<Dr_willis> thats a Linux 101 test. :) if you know how to set the root password.. then you pass...
<bxnp> admin1:
<BluesKaj> ~/.bashrc has nothing in it , stdin
<fzalfa> it's mounted, i don"t know how, but it's mounted
<fzalfa> thkx for the help bXi
<stdin> admin1: if you look at the link, it will tell you how to set up rott
<fzalfa> thkx for the help bxnp
<stdin> admin1: *root
<bxnp> what are the program installed fzalfa
<ace> extern: lets oss stuff work using alsa, i used to have to do "aoss firefox" to get sound in flash to work right
<Dr_willis> its best to learn to use the sudo method.  from a 'security' standpoint.. and yes this has been argued to death in the forums and so forth.
<bxnp> oh sorry fzalfa yes np
<stdin> BluesKaj: have you checked if it happens with other users too ?
<crazy_penguin> hello!
<johny454> hi, may I ask a question?
<extern> so it may work with wine. got to try it
<stdin> !as | johny454
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ask | johny454
<ubotu> johny454: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> no other users on this pc , stdin
<hatta> hi, may I ask to ask a question?
<hatta> er, may I ask to ask to ask a question?
<fzalfa> bxnp, what programm installed ?
<bxnp> no sorry, i made a mistake
<johny454> I have a problem with Kubuntu, it doesn't restart nor shutdown automatically
<stdin> BluesKaj: ahh, then there may be something in /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile
<Aarthas> bxnp: now I'm @ kubuntu, when i type sudo apt-get wpasupplicant it says E:Felaktig operation wpasupplicant
<stdin> hatta: ask away
<bxnp> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<extern> nope, aoss doesn't work with wine
<BluesKaj> ok stdin , i have /etc/bash.bashrc open ...what do i look for ?
<bxnp> Aarthas: and now
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's saying that the command "..." isn't found, so look for a line with "..." on it, without a '#' before it
<Aarthas> it says that it has the latest version already...
<bxnp> good
<johny454> hi, may I ask a question?
<bxnp> but first do sudo apt-get update Aarthas
<JackBandit> I am trying to rip a dvd. Well I tried useing dvdshrink and dvddecode which both show no dvd devices, I also tried dvdrip and acid rip but the .mpg and .avi will not play on mplayer or movie player. I want to rip the dvd I have and burn a copy of it. Can anyone please helpme
<johny454> I've got a problem with Kubuntu - it doesn't restart nor shutdown automatically i have to do it by myself
<Dr_willis> sounds like a powermanager/apci/ issue
<Aarthas> unable to lock the administrator directory...
<johny454> I've already done what's written on Kubuntu's forum, but it still doesn't work
<johny454> Dr_willis: Can you help?
<hyper_ch> hiho, if I have used 4 primary partitions on one disk, can I still create logical ones or do I need to remove first a primary one?
<BluesKaj> stdin, i used this page:( http://www.peterbe.com/Disable-Caps-Lock-in-Linux)   , to defeat the capslock on the KB ..I think these commands are the cause
<Aarthas> bxnp: cant pm, im not registred
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> anyway you did use sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> johny454,  not much i can do to help. it can widely depend on your specific machine/motherboard/chipset
<Aarthas> yep
<Aarthas> this time it said "done"
<stdin> hyper_ch: there can only be 4 primary partitions, you need to remove one to make an extended one, and create logical ones in there
<bxnp> oke
<hyper_ch> stdin: oh ok
<hyper_ch> thx
<bxnp>  do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aarthas> done
<stdin> BluesKaj: yeah, just remove the "..." under "xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock", then it should be fine
<bxnp> what do you mean done
<johny454> Dr_willis: Ok, I've got a laptop, it's difficult to recognize.I'd say it's an asus model but produced by different factory..
<bxnp> did you run this command already before
<Aarthas> that i've done as you said
<bxnp> what does the konsole tell you
<Aarthas> Lser paketlistor... Frdigt.
<hyper_ch> stdin: is there something you don't know about computers?
<karmikaze> ick i get that nvidia-glx BROKEN thing now too :/
<Aarthas> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdigt
<stdin> hyper_ch: I'm sure there is :)
<Dr_willis> johny454,  with a laptop - these issues are common.
<bxnp> that i can not read lol
<Aarthas> I know, frdig means completed or done
<bxnp> does it ask you to download packages Aarthas
<Dr_willis> johny454,  id say do some googling for the specific laptop make and linux. and see if others use it.
<Aarthas> no
<bxnp> oke
<Aarthas> it says that i've got the latest version
<johny454> Dr_willis: Ok but what's this one about?
<johny454> Dr_willis: Ok, I will
<JackBandit>  I am trying to rip a dvd. Well I tried useing dvdshrink and dvddecode which both show no dvd devices, I also tried dvdrip and acid rip but the .mpg and .avi will not play on mplayer or movie player. I want to rip the dvd I have and burn a copy of it. Can anyone please helpme
* genii sips a coffee
<bxnp> do sudo apt-get install  knetworkmanager
<dwidmann> JackBandit: try dvd::rip
<dwidmann> or wait, you did
<johny454> Dr_willis: I had Debian before, on the same computer. Never had problems of this matter though
<dwidmann> wait, it wouldn't play in mplayer, that's wack ...
<Aarthas> couldn't fins package knetworkmanager
<Dr_willis> johny454,  its a matter of kernel versions/updates/patches and apci updates/patches
<Aarthas> *find
<Dr_willis> johny454,  and the next release of ubuntu may fix it as well..
<JackBandit> dwidmann: yeah, I have tried it... but neither the .mpg or .avi will play in mplayer either and I would hate to burn a bunk dvd and waste a disk to find out if it's working
<bxnp> wich version of kubuntu are you running anyway Aarthas
<bxnp> do this Aarthas apt-cache search networkmanager |more
<johny454> Dr_willis: Should i try to compile my Kernel?
<Aarthas> Dapper
<BluesKaj> right on , stdin .. it worked , thx
<dwidmann> JackBandit: try installing libxine-extracodecs and then see if they'll play in kaffeine
<stdin> BluesKaj: you're welcome :)
<bxnp> could you paste the output in pastebin
<karmikaze> damn who else had that nvidia-glx problem
<nuxil> YAY
<karmikaze> ah timster
<JackBandit> dwidmann: I will try that now and see what happens, thank you
<Aarthas> how do i copy/paste from konsole?
<karmikaze> you figure out anything to do about glx?
<Aarthas> i found
<Aarthas> it myself :)
<nuxil> i got problems with nvidia drivers karmikaze
<johny454> Dr_willis: Thanks for all the infos :)
<karmikaze> whats your nuxil? glx broken?
<gianlux89cs> salve ho un problema l'hard dish esterno lo inserisco tramite usb e nn esiste ..aiutatemi grazi mentre la pendrive funziona..
<nuxil> karmikaze, what version are you trying out and what card are you using
<karmikaze> fx5200, using lupine repos
<bxnp> what did you find
<BluesKaj> !es | gianlux89cs
<ubotu> gianlux89cs: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stdin> !it | gianlux89cs
<ubotu> gianlux89cs: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> heh, I was too slow that time :)
<karmikaze> candidate version 1.0.9746
<BluesKaj> i think you got the lingo right tho stdin :)
<nuxil> hmm i got gforce 8800 and my drivers behave like a old geforce 1 card.. everything is lagging on my desktop when i move the windowsed
<Aarthas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3595/
<nuxil> karmikaze, i got the same driver,.,. i dont think you should use that one.. you shold use a 7xxx driver
<stdin> BluesKaj: just a guess from the /whois, tho es and it do look alike
<karmikaze> no idea nuxil it worked this morning, now its broken >_>
<nuxil> what does your Xorg logsay?
<Bxnp-> man there is something wrong with your sources
<Bxnp-> could you paste this file in pastebin
<nuxil> karmikaze, maybe a missmatch between kernel driver version and the glx version
<karmikaze> yes nuxil
<karmikaze> so i uninstalled both
<karmikaze> then when i went to reinstall
<nuxil> hah
<karmikaze> glx broken
<nuxil> no do this
<nuxil> install your kernel headers
<Aarthas> Bxnp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3595/
<nuxil> then grap the drivers form nvidia.com
<karmikaze> kernel headers?
<karmikaze> meh nvidia....
<karmikaze> i added the repo to avoid their site
<nuxil> that what i did on my gforce 6600
<Bxnp->  please paste the content of this file /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<karmikaze> ok
<nuxil> i had that issue
<karmikaze> what do i do with kernel headers?
<nuxil> the nvida driver needs to build the driver.. and is looking for the kernel headers
<nuxil> *erm the nvidia run pak
<Bxnp-> Aarthas: do you know how to open the file
<Aarthas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3596/
<nuxil> karmikaze, i also uninstall all nvidia and glx that i installed with pat
<Aarthas> i missed your comment :)
<karmikaze> pat?
<nuxil> *apt
<Bxnp->  please paste the content of this file /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin Aarthas
<Aarthas> yes, its on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3596/...
<Aarthas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3596/ without the dots
<nuxil> karmikaze, you can also try visit #nvidia
<karmikaze> ok
<karmikaze> everyone is just going to suggest doing things i dont really understand tho lol
<karmikaze> somehow it all just magically worked through apt on my laptop
<nuxil> hehe
<nuxil> let me gues
<Bxnp-> lol Aarthas
<nuxil> it worked ubntil you reboted
<Bxnp-> oke i have your problem
<nuxil> *until
<karmikaze> heh i havent even tried rebooting yet
<karmikaze> i dare not
<karmikaze> lest i lose X completely
<nuxil> what does this say
<Bxnp-> remove every # wich is infront of the word deb
<nuxil> rmmod nvidia
<nuxil> then modprobe nvidia
<Bxnp-> remove every # wich is infront of the word deb Aarthas
<Aarthas> ok
<Bxnp-> Aarthas: then do sudo apt-get update again
<timster> karmikaze: did you fix the problem?
<GodFinger> !amarok
<karmikaze> nope timster everyone says go to nvidia and get the driverr though
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<timster> :(
<timster> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<timster> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<Bxnp-> Aarthas: how far are you
<Aarthas> now i'm updating..
<Aarthas> now it finished
<Bxnp-> oke
<Bxnp-> now do
<Bxnp-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bxnp-> if everything is correct you will see a lot off updates
<Bxnp-> just type yes, so we bring your box to the latest packages
<Aarthas> yep, an icon said that there were 102 updates available
<Bxnp-> cool
<Aarthas> and now it updates
<Bxnp-> oke thats it
<Bxnp-> then install the program's wich you want afther the upgrade
<Bxnp-> if you need help configurating your wpa just call my name
<Aarthas> thanks :)
<Aarthas> btw, apt-get or adept? when i get the programs?
<kamla> hi
<Bxnp-> adpet is a gui front-ed for apt-get
<Aarthas> ok
<karmikaze> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bxnp-> so if you run in kde you could use adept
<timster> !yaST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaST - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> lol
<karmikaze> thats suse timster
<Bxnp-> but on the console or terminal you use apt-blablabl
<timster> Damn
<Aarthas> ok
<timster> Gota go
<timster> Cya
<Aarthas> !widescreen
<timster> Cheers for the hel[
<timster> help*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aarthas> bye
<timster> !lol
<Bxnp-> bye where are you going
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> garrrr
<karmikaze> OHOH
<karmikaze> all of a sudden the versions match in adept for glx and kernel
<karmikaze> >_>
<Aarthas> btw, how do i change the resolution, in the options i can only choose 1024x768, but i want 1280x800, is there a possibility to use widescreen in kde?
<karmikaze> oh no.. its the source
<karmikaze> bah
<BluesKaj> Aarthas,  have you tried admin mode in Monitor&Display?
<Aarthas> in system settings?
<karmikaze> ... the packages work on my laptop. same ones @_@
<Aarthas> :)
<karmikaze> nuxil: can you link me to the nvidia download page i need please. my connection sucks
<cpk1> karmikaze: you dont need to get the nvidia binary to install nvidia drivers
<mena> What Is kde level
<BluesKaj> yes Aarthas in sys/settings
<karmikaze> cpk1: everyone tells me i do. i get BROKEN in adept when i try and install glx now
<mena> kde-level
<mena> !kde-level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-level - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> karmikaze: apt-get -f install
<karmikaze> ok
<cpk1> and what does it say is broken?
<karmikaze> oh it installed that time
<karmikaze> adept said BROKEN
<karmikaze> instead of installed
<karmikaze> as its status
<karmikaze> its seems ok now
<karmikaze> i removed everything then did kernel first, then glx
<Aarthas> BluesKaj: is it safe to set it on 1280x800 if i'm sure that it supports it? The sync rate and stuff wont mess it up?
<cpk1> what card do you have karmikaze?
<karmikaze> fx5200
<mena> juano__, What Is kde-level
<karmikaze> all my issues started when i tried to run glxgears and they said there was a kernel/glx mismatch
<karmikaze> after i added the lupine repos today
<karmikaze> i need to reboot and see if this is stable...
<slyfox> Anyone here uses kontact ?
<Aarthas> well, will test the wlan now, bye
<cpk1> karmikaze: why didnt you just follow these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<karmikaze> i wanted to install beryl
<karmikaze> my nvidia was properly installed and working this morning :P
* genii sips a coffee
<mena> karmikaze, Go here #ubuntu-xgl
<karmikaze> im there mena lol
<mena> karmikaze, ok no pro
<karmikaze> i guess its just because im expecting it to work this way... should really learn to lower my expectations X-P
<Alzi2> Does anyone know of a good note-taking application for Kubuntu?
<karmikaze> knotes
<karmikaze> wait, what kinda notes
<karmikaze> >_>
<manchicken> emacs
<karmikaze> post it notes?
<karmikaze> vim
<Alzi2> no, not post it notes
<karmikaze> <3
<karmikaze> lol
<Alzi2> just.. general notes, like recipes and stuff..
<genii> if you don't need stickies then knote works fine
<manchicken> there's a recipe proggy
<Alzi2> recipes was just an example
<Alzi2> for many things..
<karmikaze> knotes i use
<Alzi2> recipes, lists of bands, list of things..
<karmikaze> you can close the note and it keeps a record of them
<Alzi2> but knotes are post-it notes...
<karmikaze> rename them save them etc
<Alzi2> they show up on your desktop, and i find that unhandy
<karmikaze> they are pretty versitile
<karmikaze> you can hide them
<Taime1> is there not a way to change desktop themes in kubuntu?
<karmikaze> and the note is still there
<Alzi2> but i want to keep my notes
<karmikaze> yeah
<Alzi2> so i can search my pile of notes later
<Aarthas>  It doesn't find any WLAN at all...
<karmikaze> they stay always Alzi2
<karmikaze> you click the task bar and it shows all the notes
<Alzi2> yeah, but if you press the tray icon then..
<Alzi2> all the notes pop up
<karmikaze> oooh really?
<karmikaze> i never tried that :P
<karmikaze> i just select one note to show at a time
<Aarthas> but wireless assistand does...
<Alzi2> but i want to organise my notes into categories
<Alzi2> this is my needs:
<Aarthas> got to eat, will try to fix it later...
<Alzi2> A note-taking application that i can write my notes on, categorize (or tag) them, and later on retrieve em or search for em
<Alzi2> I want to be able to post pictures into it, and links...
<karmikaze> dunno anything like that
<Alzi2> i've seen basket, but...
<karmikaze> the web :P
<karmikaze> blog
<karmikaze> heh
<Alzi2> i really don't know how to use basket, it's SO complicated
<Taime1> is there a way to change themes in kubuntu?
<karmikaze> yes Taime1 kcontrol
<Alzi2> karmikaze: Can you keep notes on the web?
<Taime1> its not in there
<karmikaze> yes it is
<extern> how can I change the button for moving windows? it's currently 'alt'
<Taime1> what is it under?
<karmikaze> are you in kde? what are you trying to change Taime1
<karmikaze> background? window decorations or styles?
<Taime1> im trying to install some themes i downloaded
<Taime1> in all other distros, there is an actual theme section
<Taime1> but there doesnt seem to be one in kubuntu
<karmikaze> you mean in gnome there is theme selection
<Alzi2> Is there a way to keep all your notes, and general stuff... on the web?
<Taime1> no... in kde in other distros
<Taime1> there is an actual "themes" section in kcontrol
<hatta> Alzi2, try a wiki
<Alzi2> Taime1: Go to the part of interest in the 'appearance' part of the 'system configuration', and install it there
<Alzi2> hatta: A wiki?
<Alzi2> hatta: A personal wiki? how?
<hatta> http://www.wiki.org/wiki.cgi?WhatIsWiki
<manchicken> wow, krecipes kinda ROCKS
<Taime1> so there just isnt a way to install themes?
<hatta> Alzi2, there are any number of easy to use wikis
<Alzi2> hmm.. tiddlywiki seems nice
<Alzi2> hatta: Tell me of one
<Alzi2> The one you think is best
<karmikaze> hrmm there used to be a themes page...
<Taime1> such as ones i retrieved from kdelook.org?
<karmikaze> on the new kcontrol system i dunno where its been hidden
<Taime1> isnt that strange karmikaze?
<cpk1> Alzi2: knotes doesnt let you do that stuff?
<karmikaze> cos i know i used to save my themes
<Alzi2> cpk1: no
<hatta> Alzi2, it's been a while since I've looked at wikis
<Taime1> sorry if i sounded rude earlier, its just that i was staring right at it
<Taime1> maybe they did a way with it in edgy?
<hatta> I think I used instiki
<karmikaze> its a kde thing, with this version of kde kcontrol is set up this way
<cpk1> Alzi2: rhinote?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Soul?Shadow]  by LjL
<Taime1> dangit, i found some good eyecandy too!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Alzi2> cpk1: rhinote? what's that?
<karmikaze> if you like eyecandy Taime1 get superkaramba
<Taime1> ive used it, but i didnt like it very much
<cpk1> Alzi2: some virtual desktop note thing, never used it, just suggesting maybe you want to look into it
<Alzi2> Guys, what is so good about knotes?
<Taime1> i just like transpearancy a lot
<Taime1> hehe
<Taime1> and nice fading colors
<karmikaze> heh yeah
<d0dge-> How do I install fonts to use them in Konsole? I was thinking something like xterm's font. Can't install bitmaps in Konsole font section
<GodFinger> !kimdaba
<ubotu> kimdaba: KDE tool for indexing, searching and viewing images by keywords. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11261 kB, installed size 14488 kB
<Alzi2> but... why take a note in knote, in less than a month it'll be completely cluttered, right?
<ciro> hi all
<ciro> who knows games for linux? something like enemy territory etc
<GodFinger> True Combat Elite
<GodFinger> an et mod
<stdin> !games
<hatta> nexuiz, tremulous, warsow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<hatta> all kick ass
<stdin> good place to look ^
<orient2000> .
<Alzi2> Guys, where to find the website of knotes?
<Alzi2> !knotes
<ubotu> knotes: KDE sticky notes. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 836 kB
<mena> any idea about kde-look....bec i dowenload the a style and in the site he wrote (theowner) requair kde-level
<mena> sorry kde-look>>>kde-level
<Alzi2> Why make notes stick to your workspace?
<stdin> kde-level ? or kde-devel ?
<mena> ha
<mena> kde-level
<stdin> never heard of it
<orient2000> Hi! Did you guys look at Vista. I just wonder how slow is it?
<Dr_willis> I hear a 3-10% reductionin FPS in most 3d games
<Dr_willis> and some other 'breakage' in some areas as well.
<mena> Dr_wilis, do you have any idea a bout kde-level
<Dr_willis> never heard of it.
<Dr_willis> kde-devel - would be the devloper packages
<mena> Dr_wilis, a style to install it requaire kde-level
<Dr_willis> and since most styles are 'compiled' i would guess he did a typo
<mena> Dr_wilis, yes he gives notes to make install and configure and somthing like that
<Dr_willis> install all the various kde developer files. and build-essential and try to compile the thing.
<GodFinger> i guess knotes is in kdeedu?
<mena> Dr_wilis, okay
<Dr_willis> mena,  if you dont know how to compile things from source... well..... guess ya gotta learn somewhere.
<LjL> i usually install kdelibs-dev to compile
<mena> Dr_wilis, Where
<GodFinger> --- instqalling nexuiz ---
<GodFinger> jeheee!
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<Dr_willis> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mena> Dr_wilis, in nay way he gives ne the notes with steps so i think it will be easy
<Dr_willis> good luck. :)
<Dr_willis> if he cant even get the dependencies right... well...
<LjL> i think i'll add pointers to the KDE and GNOME dev packages to that page
<mena> you too and thanks
<Dr_willis> i wonder if kde4 - will make this themeing stuff any easier..
<d0dge-> Where I could find "9x15.pcf.gz" and how do I install it to using it on Konsole?
<mena> Dr_wilis, i hope
<cefx> Hey.  Is there any app out there native to KDE, or more preferably a terminal based app, to scan for things like keyloggers and other local malicious tools?
<cefx> I was just told by a fellow student to "watch out" typing passwords on the machine I now run... QQ
<LjL> to compile GNOME apps, you need gnome-devel - to compile KDE apps, you need kde-devel. i suppose this is right?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cefx about chkrootkit | cefx, see the private message from Ubotu
<mena> Dr_wilis, hpw can i install kde 3.5.6 or upgrade to it or i must to dowenload kubuntu 6.10 again and it will have kde3.5.6 in it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cefx about rkhunder | cefx, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hans> why does K3b ignore my request to only burn at 4x?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cefx about rkhunter | cefx, see the private message from Ubotu
<cefx> thanks LjL, waiting for a pm :P
<LjL> cefx: not getting them?
<cefx> ah there they are
<stdin> mena: are you running edgy ?
<mena> stdin, yes
<cefx> ljL: would that cover any keyloggers too?
<mena> stdin,but with kde 3.5.5
<LjL> cefx: some of them, i guess - the ones that are generally used maliciously i suppose. none of that software is quite perfect, for sure
<LjL> the only keylogger that i know to be available in ubuntu is
<LjL> !lkl
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<LjL> so perhaps install that and see if those programs can detect it. i doubt it somehow
<Eruantalon> why does K3b ignore my request to only burn at 4x?
<cefx> ok
<cefx> LjL: these are grad students too, so i'm sure they'd love to mess with an undergrad :P
<Eruantalon> It keeps burning at 35x to 40x... I need to burn slowly
<LjL> cefx, if the computer is only used by you, and you have no internet services running, the risks to get rootkits or keyloggers installed are quite small imho
<cefx> LjL: i inherited the system, it's got some stuff running/who knows what, and they're dirty :P
<stdin> mena: ok, I found the repo you need
<LjL> then i would suggest a fresh reinstall...
<mena> stdin, okay
<stdin> mena: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356/ edgy main
<cefx> can't, lol, they do dev on it :P
<mena> stdin, do they will add this to kubuntu i mean upgrade it if i dowenload kubuntu from the site
<LjL> cefx: anyway neither chkrootkit nor rkhunter can detect lkl, for the record. which is probably not surprising, as i'm sure lkl is not really a trojan-style program that tries to hide itself, but just a plain keylogger
<cefx> okay
<cefx> i'll google it though, thanks a ton.
<LjL> wonderful, i just typed sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ljl :)
<LjL> (instead of lkl, that is)
<cefx> Is there a page you can have the bot send me to for pen testing/securing?
<cefx> lol, what's ljl?
<stdin> mena: it will probably make it in to edgy-backports and it will be default in feisty, but it's not in edgy/main yet afaik
<LjL> myself
<LjL> cefx: not sure what you mean
<mena> stdin, okay thanks
<LjL> "pen" = USB key i suppose+
<cefx> er sorry
<cefx> lazy typer
<cefx> penetration testing
<yeti> how can i disable the "silent bootsplash" bootup with kubuntu 6.10? i'd like it to show what it is currently starting/stopping instead of just that useless progress bar
<Eruantalon> yeti: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> yeti: you can try removing "quiet" from the boot options
<LjL> cefx: oh. well i can't say i know too much about that. besides chkrootkit and rkhunter, snort is probably the most popular intrusion detection system...
<yeti> stdin: ah okay, should i replace it with "verbose" or will removing "quiet" be sufficient?
<LjL> and then there are a couple of tools that mainly keep track of filesystem integrity
<cefx> LjL: cool.
<LjL> those probably don't make any sense being used on a possibly already compromised system whoever, i suppose
<cefx> It said to look in the /dev/ folder?
<stdin> yeti: just removing quiet should work fine
<cefx> rkhunter, that is
<djwilcox> hi anyone know the what i need to install to play mp3s
<stdin> !mp3 | djwilcox
<ubotu> djwilcox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yeti> stdin, Eruantalon: thx
<LjL> cefx: that's quite normal, there are some hidden files there. if they're /dev/.static and other two, that's not a problem
<djwilcox> cheers
<stdin> :)
<cefx> ok, cool.
<cefx> you've been a lot of help :)
<Eruantalon> why does K3b ignore my request to only burn at 4x? Can't I really limit the burn rate of k3b?
<LjL> cefx: note that you really are supposed to run chkrootkit and rkhunter from a CD, however, not from a live system. good trojans can, well, hide.
<cefx> oh.
<cefx> d'oh lol
<cefx> i'm guessing by what you said a minute ago, the process to remove them is apt-get remove? :P
<extern> how can I install 32 bit libraries on 64 bit ubuntu?
<extern> so wine could use them?
<LjL> cefx: to remove rkhunter and chkrootkit? yes. but there's no need to remove them (unless you need the space, but), just run them from a live CD instead
<LjL> cefx: anyway as for your request of an informative site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<cefx> great!
<cefx> yeah, thanks again <3
<mena> !Dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> extern: afaik (and I don't use 64bit) you just need: ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 and lib32asound2
<LjL> cefx: and fyi, these are the "suspect" files that i get from rkhunter: /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)  --  i'm relatively confident that my system is clean
<mena> stdin, can i see my desktop icon on dock or make dock and out my desktop icons on
<mena> dock bar
<mena> or somthin like that
<stdin> mena: huh, don't quite understand that
<mena> stdin, ok
<mena> stdin, no prob i cant explain right also
<mena> heheh
<stdin> mena: what do you want to do with kicker ?
<mena> stdin, i dont know exactly
<mena> stdin, never mind
<mena> stdin, if i didnt figure out this i will ask you again
<stdin> mena: well, the dock bar is kicker anyway, so that will help your search :P
<mena> stdin, okay
<LjL> !security is <reply> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<brett> what is a good ssh program?
<stdin> ssh is good at that :P
<LjL> what's wrong with "ssh"?
<brett> is there a program called ssh for linux? i dont see it in adept
<brett> oh
<brett> nm
<LjL> brett: you have it installed already, just type "ssh" in a shell
<stdin> brett: it's already installed (the client)
<LjL> the package is
<LjL> !openssh-client
<ubotu> openssh-client: Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement. In component main, is standard. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 597 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<brett> cool thanks
<LjL> brett: if you want a graphical interface for some reason,
<LjL> !kdessh
<ubotu> kdessh: ssh frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 100 kB
<LjL> or putty
<LjL> but then, if you use SSH just to login to a remote shell, i'm not sure GUIs are of much use
<hatta> lol graphical interface to ssh
<hatta> that makes about as much sense as a GUI for bash
<LjL> hatta: well, on certain systems where console support is... weak, they can make sense
<ForgeAus> was there someone from here who asked why microsoft didn't have their own Linux distro? Lycoris appears to be a redmond linux!
<hatta> SUSE is MS linux now
<xsacha> licorice?
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah something like that
<ForgeAus> pretty much but its more Novells than M$'s
<hatta> it's a shame, it used to be a nice product from a little german company
<firecrotch> Uh oh, here we go bashing the MS / Novell cooperation again..
<ForgeAus> fire I'm not bashing anyone
<translation> may i ask for some help please?
<hatta> there was plenty of reason to bash novell before they sold out to microsoft
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: That wasn't in response to you
<LjL> !ask | translation
<ubotu> translation: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brett> LjL: after installing kdessh where can i find it?
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok
<LjL> brett: in the menu, i would assume
<xsacha> lycoris has nothing to do with MS :P but it was formerly called 'redmond linux'
<ForgeAus> I might get/try it tho
<translation> LjL Thanks! I am facing the notorious arts error that says cpu overload sound system failed
<ForgeAus> I love how VMware makes a great sandbox
<translation> No solutions found to it even on the forums
<brett> LjL:  i dont see it
<LjL> Dr_willis: just to talk about something *less* offtopic... :P is there a decent build of AROS anywhere, that you know of? Max seems to be dead, and the dailies are kind of broken
<LjL> brett: then perhaps you will at next X restart... anyway, i suppose just type "kdessh" in a terminal in the meanwhile?
<stdin> ForgeAus: I like how I can use VirtualBox now, I don't really need vmware now :)
<LjL> find bin/kdessh
<LjL> !find bin/kdessh
<ubotu> File bin/kdessh found in kdessh, kdeutils-dbg
<LjL> stdin: yeah, except the screen is slooow :P
<LjL> brett: seems my guess was right, go for "kdessh" in a shell
<brett> LjL: yup... just trying to figure out the args
<LjL> isn't it a GUI? it needs args? =)
<translation> I am facing the notorious arts error that says cpu overload sound system failed
<stdin> LjL: it's not that bed for me, there's not much difference between the two
<LjL> *cough* if it's notorious... :)
<LjL> never had it myself
<brett> LjL: i doesnt seem to be a gui
<LjL> ok let me install it
<LjL> (how can it not be a GUI if it's for KDE though? =)
<translation> LjL thanks
<hatta> brett, ssh lets you access terminals on other computers, it's fundamentally a terminal program
<brett> hatta: i know that
<hatta> I dunno what sort of gui you're expecting then
<Eruantalon> oops I think I just hosed my debian system...
<jame> question: where does wine create drives to my file-system?
<LjL> brett: you're right, it doesn't really seem to be a, uhm, very useful program
<LjL> jame: in ~/.wine
<firecrotch> Eruantalon: What did you do?
<jame> thanks, Im trying to get solidworks working
<jame> soon I will know if it does
<ForgeAus> did Lycoris get absorbed into Mandriva somehow?
<LjL> brett: i suppose try putty perhaps, though that's GTK, and 1.2 at that
<brett> gtk?
<ForgeAus> www.lycoris.org doesn't exist anymore (replaced with one of those silly search pages) ...
<mena> stdin, why i had this while compile a style                      checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ForgeAus> and Lycoris.com sent me to mandriva
<HymnToLife> mena, sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<mena> HymmTolife, okay
<mena> hymntolife
<LjL> !gtk | brett
<ubotu> brett: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<LjL> !gtk is <sed> /Gnome/!GNOME/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> !GNOME is crap
<HymnToLife> btm, I'm currently doing some Python with GTK, I see why it's so widely used
<Minataku> Fake, BTW
<HymnToLife> coding with it is a breeze
<HymnToLife> btw*
<Minataku> I put a Ctrl+O in front of it
<LjL> right - i was wondering why no ops notice =)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Yeah, it lets me get my opinion across without the slightest bit of administrative overhead
<Minataku> :D
<thomas_> good evening to all
<mena> Goodevning
<brett> LjL: i am running putty right now. How do I transfer files from the host to my machine?
<thomas_> have anyone install hbasic?
<stdin> !scp | brett
<ubotu> brett: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<LjL> brett: no idea. i mean, with scp i suppose, but i don't see that available from the putty GUI itself. putty does come with an scp client, but that's command line
<LjL> you can always also use ZModem i suppose... at least, Konsole supports it
<stdin> putty is just for storing config settings for ssh settings
<stdin> brett: you can use Konqueror to do it too
<LjL> putty's actually quite handy on Windows
<LjL> seems to be a bit less so on here
<LjL> and ugly, too
<stdin> yeah
<Eruantalon> firecrotch: I was following the guide to install (k)ubuntu via ssh and in a weak moment hosed the root parttion of the running system.
<LjL> besides, i'm baffled at the lack of a real, decent terminal program for KDE - with "terminal" referring to RS-232 and friends, not just the Linux tty
<LjL> minicom is just about all there is
<Eruantalon> You see I can't use the cd's because k3b won't burn good cd's that my ancient quad speed cdrom drive will read
<firecrotch> Eruantalon: Have you tried burning at a slower speed?
<Eruantalon> k3b can't. It doesn't work
<Minataku> Funny, I've never had issues with fast-burned CDs on slow drives
<Eruantalon> cdrecord still burns at 30-50
<Minataku> I think I did one at 40x that read on a 4x drive, and I consistently burn many at 8x that read on 4x no problem
<Minataku> Perhaps your old drive is bad?
<Eruantalon> Yeah i guess so. That is why i am trying different ways of insalling eg via ssh but that hosed the system so now i am stuck between systems
<Eruantalon> i am now trying the shipit edgy cd's for better luck
<Minataku> If those fail, the drive is definitely bad
<Minataku> Because I'm fairly certain those are stamped, not burned
<Eruantalon> Minataku: So far the it is progressing better but still god awfully slow
<Minataku> 4x _is_ rather slow, after all
<ric1> hi guys
<Eruantalon> Yeah but it is all i've got to spare. And i don't use at all besides just this once and when I installed debiab several years ago
<Minataku> Eruantalon: Ah
<Minataku> Go to a thrift shop and buy an old computer, you may be able to salvage something like a 12x or 24x from one
<Minataku> Uh oh, I feel a segfault in my colon... I better go dump core >.<
<Minataku> Sorry, gotta go *disappear*
<Eruantalon> Hmm i think i'd rather buy a dvd-burner and put it in my main box and use the old stuff in this one
<Eruantalon> Maybe I could borrow the cdburner from my main box temporarily...
<ric1> a simple question, i have a 2nd panel but i can' resize it. i right click on it and click configure panel, but it brings up the congiguration for the 1st panel (the default one which comes with kubuntu). does anyone know how i can resize this second one?
<firecrotch> ric1:  On that config menu, there should be a place to choose which one you're setting up
<firecrotch> ric1:  At the top: Settings for (dropdown menu)
<ric1> hmm sorry can't see one...
<ric1> how would you add yours?
<firecrotch> ric1:  The window you have open in the Configure - KDE Pabel window, right?
<firecrotch> (is
<ric1> yep
<firecrotch> At the top, it says "You can configure the arrangement of the panel here" right?
<ric1> yep
<ForgeAus> yay planetmirror still have lycoris1
<ForgeAus> grr lycoris!..
<yeti> how do i get syntax highliting (c, python, latex) for vim/gvim?
<firecrotch> And you did add the second panel (by right clicking the original panel, then choosing "Add New Panel" )?  The dropdown for selecting which panel to configure should be just below the "You can configure..." line
<ForgeAus> damn its only upgrade and a few packages... no install/iso
<ric1> everything you say is how it should be (including adding panel) apart from the drop down.  all i have is a very think line (like a line break) and then position/screen
<ForgeAus> that kills that idea
<ForgeAus> "superceded by mandriva"... hmmm I doubt it
<firecrotch> ric1: Well then... I um... have no clue.  It should definitely be there.
<Eru^food> what is the difference af a straight kubuntu install compared to an install of ubuntu followed by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu has the Gnome apps/libraries like synaptic etc in it
<ric1> in my experiance so far you can't resize aditional panels :)
<LjL> Eruantalon: the presence of GNOME
<ForgeAus> also you get to chose gdm or kdm as your default display manager
<HS^> make fonts please
<Eruantalon> LjL: Ok, but it would be sorta simple to remove gnome and only keep kubuntu, right? Also i seem to recall there being difference in the layout of the k-menu and other details...?
<LjL> and your menus are a mess, too
<HS^> good fonts
<ForgeAus> the artwork is probably different too (ubuntu tends to be brown and/or orange ... kubuntu tends to be blue and/or bluish )
<LjL> Eruantalon, you mean in the layout of the K-menu on a KDE+GNOME installation compared to a pure KDE installation? no, you'll just get more programs on it (and on the GNOME menu as well)
<ForgeAus> menus are a mess either way if you install Gnome into Kubuntu or Kubuntu into Gnome
<ForgeAus> or XFCE into either
<ForgeAus> theres a gnome menu addon to Kde :)
<Eruantalon> Actually I only want kubuntu edgy... but all i can get to work is a ubuntu dapper cd ...
<ForgeAus> not sure if theres a kde addon for gnome tho
<LjL> Eruantalon: tried a text-mode CD?
<ForgeAus> eru sure then just do a dist upgrade
<LjL> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jame> DUMB QUESTION: how do I install gecko with wine
<ForgeAus> jame you don't
<ForgeAus> do you want ie6?
<Eruantalon> LjL: One of my friends installed from the alternate cd and had very bad experience with it
<jame> I dont know
<jame> when running solidworks2006 with wine
<jame> it starts loading
<jame> and popup message comes behind loadpicture
<LjL> Eruantalon: and other people have bad experiences with the Desktop CD...
<jame> and I cant choose it
<ForgeAus> solidworks? dunno the program
<jame> Ill try without beryl
<Eruantalon> never mind I am getting myself a proper cdrom driver from somewhere and then i will use a regular kubuntu edgy cd. THanks anywat
<jame> solidworks is CAD program
<ForgeAus> ok
<firecrotch> jame:  surely there are CAD programs for Linux... why bother with the hassle of getting a Windows app to work in Wine?
<ForgeAus> QCAD is dwg compatible
<jame> firecroth: we use that program at school so better to learn using it
<ForgeAus> actually solidworks looks interesting
<ForgeAus> not sure what file formats it uses tho
<luigi_> ciao
<luigi_> come si kiama il canale kubuntu italiano?
<ForgeAus> jame you might require crossover office to get it functioning correctly
<ForgeAus> (but don't hold me to that, even then I'm not certain it will work)
<renewip> should I upgrade to KDE 3.5.6 ? :-S
<ForgeAus> rene why not?
<firecrotch> !it | luigi_
<ubotu> luigi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luigi_> thanks
<renewip> would my Apps work correctly?
<ForgeAus> rene they... *should* but who knows?
<ForgeAus> until you try it I doubt you'll find out
<ForgeAus> if your worried wait for kde4
<Alzi2> Hey. I'm trying to get tiddlywiki to work, but it needs a .java.policy. How to do that on Ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> (doesn't seem like its far off anyway)
<carsten_> what do i do when adept manager says the status of a package is "BROKEN (installed)" ?
<ForgeAus> an apt-get fix? um someone might know the exact format of the command
<ForgeAus> but if you need to you can always do a man on apt-get
<ForgeAus> and/or dpkg
<firecrotch> carsten_: apt-get -f install
<HS^> make fonts please
<jame> help
<jame> I made this program to stay on top always
<jame> and full screen
<jame> and Kbar is hidden also
<jame> ah - drunken ppl shouldnt use computer
<jame> but getting that solidworks running is still the problem
<renewip> Iam upgrading my Edgy to KDE 3.5.6
<jame> changing to Kwin didnt help
<renewip> :-SS
<renewip> good luck to me please :D
<jame> and problem was that gecko
<SSJ_GZ> jame:Alt+F3 should bring up the window menu, so that you can un-fullscreen it :)
<jame> what is wines official IRC room?
<SSJ_GZ> jame:#winehq
<HS^> make fonts please
<darkserver3> buenas, alguien conoce alguna programa para monitorear sistemas
<darkserver3> hola
<darkserver3> alguien tiene idea de algun programa para monitorear el sistema
<SSJ_GZ> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<darkserver3> gomen
<darkserver3> please some know
<darkserver3> what kind of software i need to make time real monitoring of a system
<darkserver3> please, some can help me??
<SSJ_GZ> darkserver3:ksysguard?
<SSJ_GZ> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<darkserver3> ummm... well... maybe you someone that work in any unix
<francesco_> chi c'e'
<darkserver3> maybe you know some software that works in any unix for example... ubuntu, debian, aix, solaris...
<redbull> cjhi c'e' qui??
<redbull> qualcuno sa come fare per entrare nella chat di emule??
<user_> "/join #emule"
<slyfox> Which application does the backup job with gui in Kubuntu ?
<user_> slyfox: try keep
<niblets> where is the menu in Kubuntu for making the toolbar translucent nd other optionS?
<manchicken> Panel options
<manchicken> Right-click on panel, configure panel, appearance, advanced.
<niblets> Ohk, thanks
<niblets> Done, cheers
<Alzi2> Why do you guys think basket is so awesome? i have to learn to use it, i think.. cos it is REALLY complicated
<GodFinger> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<GodFinger> ahaaa...
<distro-tester> hello
<Alzi2> Wrong description. It is a note taking app
<distro-tester> does any one know where to get the skype plugin so u can join live skypecasts?
<GodFinger> !kfloppy
<ubotu> kfloppy: floppy formatter for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 95 kB, installed size 348 kB
<GodFinger> amazingly slow job... I had to backup all my old floppy diskettes onto a CD..
<GodFinger> schoolwork etc.
<distro-tester> nead the skype firefox plugin to join skypecasts u know where to find it?
<darkserver3> well.... Im working in solaris 10
<darkserver3> i use a remote desktop to install
<distro-tester> !flashplayer9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplayer9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<distro-tester> !flashplayer
<elyon225> Just curious... does anyone know if I can format my MP3 player and then reinstall the firmware?  The whole thing has been corrupted by Linux somehow.
<augenauf> blinzel
<augenauf> root______: ? aua, so geht man aber nicht ircen
<noblgh> hello everyone after updating my Kubuntu I tried to reboot but I got this message "bin\sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" could you help please
<jame> QUESTION: is there easy way to determine name of popup window?
<jame> or anyway
<cyber-hazard> hey, anyone got a cli command for finding how much ram a system has?
<vincas> free?
<vincas> top?
<cyber-hazard> thanks
<Theory> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo ?
<adaptr> he's long gone :)
<ciro> hi guys ... im trying to play to Cube ... I try to start it from console and it says me
<ciro> ciro@ciro-desktop:~/Desktop/cube$ ./cube_unix
<ciro> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ciro> what can I do?
<LjL> !find libsdl-image
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev
<LjL> ciro: try installing this
<ciro> LjL no file found
<LjL> uh?
<LjL> ciro: what did you type and what happened exactly?
<SSJ_GZ> ciro:sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<ciro> LiL problem solved :D mistake in writing
<ciro> now what can I innstall?
<akrus> hm
<ciro> ...../bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ForgeAus> is mtab meant to be a link to /proc/mounts ?
<akrus> is it possible to compile nVidia drivers under 2.6.20-6?
<LjL> !find libsdl-mixer
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<LjL> ciro: ^
<SSJ_GZ> ciro:sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ciro about packages | ciro, see the private message from Ubotu
<SSJ_GZ> dmanit
<ciro> LjL tnx
<ForgeAus> grrr is there any way to assume root priveleges from inside a kde app once its already running?
<boris_> yop
<boris_> ya du monde ici?
<zorglu_> apparently not :)
<LjL> ForgeAus: i'd say no
<Lil_Eagle> ForgeAus: You're up late again...
<jame> hey, how do I get list of other things that die when I kill main program?
<PiNE> i need some help building a set of icons i downloaded. is anyone familiar with it?
<ssmasud> how can I check the version of gcc??.....i am not getting man pages for functions like strcat(), memset() etc??..what to do??
<Theory> do you have gcc-doc installed?
<ssmasud> THEORY....i installed it just now.....but still not getting it...
<mena> How to install KDM
<ozgeki60> hi
<mena> hi
<Skrot> mena: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Theory> ssmasud: ah, I believe manpages-dev
<Theory> may be what you want
<mena> Skrot, i dont thisnk so ...bec in kde-look.org ....i was going to dowenload login screen
<Theory> or glibc-doc for a more comprehensive list of libc stuff
<blekos> hi, has any body made a clean install from a Kubuntu cd?
<mena> Skrot, and i see howto install then i foung installing KDM
<Lil_Eagle> bleck: yes
<mena> found*
<ozgeki60> hi
<ssmasud> Theory...thanks...that worked:)
<blekos> did u install anything else such apt-get install kde or apt-get update to have a full set o menus?
<Skrot> mena: You're going to download a theme for KDM, right? You don't have a graphical login-screen when you boot your computer now?
<ssmasud> theory...how can i check the version of any particular package that I  have already installed???...or how can I check the whole list of packages I have installed??
<Lil_Eagle> blekos: No, but what do you mean by full set of menus?
<ozgeki60> gial
<acolai35> weh di guan
<Theory> ssmasud: dpkg -l lists all installed, dpkg -l pattern lists all matching pattern
<Skrot> mena: If you're just going to download a theme for KDM you "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme" and you can install new themes in kcontrol
<Lil_Eagle> You mean the original Konq menus from KDE?
<blekos> i think a have a few menus missings
<ozgeki60> nothin
<mena> Skrot, i have but what is installed by the system the normal one so i want to change..........okay
<ozgeki60> HOW CAN WE REGISTER? ANYONE?
<acolai35> so how was your night after the party
<Lil_Eagle> Hold on, I'll find the link...
<ozgeki60> good
<Skrot> mena: If you want to change you install the package "kdmtheme" and configure what theme to use in kcontrol
<ozgeki60> Link for what?/
<mena> Skrot, okay
<blekos> do u have a games menu and a system settinngs menu [not just system] 
<ozgeki60> Lil-Eagle
<ssmasud> theory.....thanks again:)
<Lil_Eagle> blekos: Try ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941 or http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/Information/KonquerorProfiles
<ozgeki60> this is it?
<mena> Skrot, When i add the rpo for kde 3.5.6 at the finsih of update i had this GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Skrot> mena: Read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<mena> Skrot,Okay
<Lil_Eagle> I have system too...I did use automatix, but I don't think that adds system.
<stdin> mena: do this: wget http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<mena> stdin, okay
<stdin> mena: that should get rig of that error, then you can just do a dist-upgrade
<mena> stdin, ok
<emil> dupa ce downloadezi un joc pentru linux
<emil> cum se "executa????????????????"
<emil> stie careva???
<emil> pls
<fdoving> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<emil> spuneti careva???
<blekos> when i start up my laptop, it tries to connect to my wan, but although the eth1 is enabled and i have checked connect on startup it doesn do so
<blekos> is there any log file to see whats wrong?
<emil> how do y "run" a downloaded game for linux????
<emil> please tell me
<emil> somebody
<emil> how do y "run" a downloaded game for linux????
<mena> stdin, i installed kde-level and xorg-dev and i cant yet compile
<emil> how do y "run" a downloaded game for linux????how do y "run" a downloaded game for linux????
<stdin> mena: what errors do you get ?
<blekos> maybe u should google
<mena> seconed plz
<blekos> try ubuntu gamename
<extern> how can I run kdmtheme after installing it?
<Bxnp-> import them via kcontrol
<Bxnp-> extern: run kcontrol
<Bxnp-> and then import the theme for kdm
<Bxnp-> clear
<Bxnp-> sorry
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<mena> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<emil> ill try thet
<emil> that
<mena> emil, Go here If you want themes www.kde-look.org
<stdin> mena: try checking the config.log fole
<mena> stdin haow i am new in this
<mena> haw*
<mena> how*
<stdin> mena: in the directory where you ran ./configure there will be a file called "config.log" it should give you a hint on what it's trying to find
<cpk1> emil: what kind of file did you get?
<mena> stdin okay
<cpk1> emil: try ./nameofgame
<blekos> could u suggest a network screen application [looking smg like windows network icons on bottom right] 
<fdoving> blekos: knemo
<emil> .py   .data    .wav    .txt
<stdin> !info knetdockapp
<ubotu> knetdockapp: Network activity monitor applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67.3-1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 292 kB
<mena> stdin, what to do with it
<mena> stdin, there is too many lines
<mena> stdin, maybe that help
<mena> /usr/bin/uname -p = unknown
<mena> /bin/uname -X     = unknown
<stdin> mena: look for "checking for X..." and see what's there
<mena> stdin , okay
<mena> stdin: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<LjL> !xinclues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinclues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<LjL> or xorg-dev even
<mena> LjL, i installed the last one you give
<stdin> ooh, didn't know ubotu knew that
<Bxnp-> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<mena> stdin, so
<mena> install all
<stdin> mena: yeah
<ollie> hi people
<mena> stdin, heheeh okay
<ollie> just installed latest nvidia driver on amd64
<ollie> doesnt seem to load properly
<ollie> just loads nv instead for some reason
<ollie> old one worked ok
<ollie> any idea?
<ollie> xorg.conf has nvidia set as opposed to nv
<mena> -window-system-dev   couldnt find ????!!!!!!!!
<emil> how do y instal a game for in linux???????
<emil> pls help
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<stdin> emil: ignore it then
<LjL> mena: i think that's superseded
<LjL> (by xorg-dev)
<cntb> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !flash
<mena> LJL, mean
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<LjL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<cntb> tyvm Ljl
<popi> ...
<LjL> !info x-window-system-dev dapper
<ubotu> Package x-window-system-dev does not exist in dapper
<LjL> !info xorg-dev dapper
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<LjL> !xincludes is <sed> /x-window-system-dev/xorg-dev/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<smoze> what is ubotu?
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mena> cool thing ubotu
<mena> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lunchbox> hey
<mena> KDE requires autoconf 2.53 What is that
<stdin> !autoconf
<lunchbox> my adept is in limbo and I forgot the command to terminate
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.60-1 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<LjL> !adept unlock | lunchbox
<ubotu> lunchbox: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<lunchbox> ty
<mena> how to install the last stdin
<LjL> sudo apt-get install autoconf
<stdin> mena: what LjL said :)
<mena> LJL, okay
<mena> heheh okay
<lunchbox> ahh that worked great thanks
<emil> k
<Shak1> what's the best command or program that shows my free disk space ?
<Shak1> with biggest files
<mena> stdin , Or LJL, i had this while making ./configure --prefix=/opt/kde  .............
<mena> onfigure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<mena> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<mena> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<mena> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<mena> sorry sorry sorry
<mena> ^_^
<emil> so,how do y instal a tar.gz game in kubuntu??????????????
<emil> help here
<smoze> maybe that tarball holds instructions?
<emil> y want to see what are like games in linux
<Shak1>  tar xfvz [ARCHIVE] .tar.gz
<emil> what????
<lunchbox> hehe
<emil> tell me step by step pls
<emil> neverball-1.4.0.tar.gz
<emil> asa ceva am downloadat
<Shak1> locate ark in your start menu and open the file, copy and paste everything you see onto your desktop , open the folder and run the sh script ;)
<mena> LjL,
<angasule> Shak1: no need! neverball is available in a repo!
<angasule> emil: in linux, repositories of software are normally used, open the Adept package manager and search for 'neverball', then click on 'install'
<angasule> !adep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<emil> k
<Shak1> well, ups sorry :) way to easy
<emil> extract all on desktop
<emil> then?????
<emil> how do y start it????
<smoze> btw... is there an easy way to run steam in kubuntu?? (counter-strike etc.)
<Shak1> click on the k_menu button,  run command...       type in adept_manager
<emil> how do y start it???? y extracted the files on desk...then???
<emil> pls
<emil> help
<emil> buzz
<smoze> emil: scheck menu/games
<smoze> check
<Shak1> emil: i encourage you to have a look at the beginners tutorial at the ubuntu main webpage. you have to get an overview of the concepts of apt and the whole installation-process
<cntb> what is the relationship between xfs X fonts server and flashplugin-nonfree ? why instaling xfs removes flashplugin-nonfree?
<emil> please resume that live////:PPPP
<cntb> here on dapper
<emil> please resume that live////:PPPP
<frojnd> where is log for kopete usually?
<emil> please resume that live////:PPPP
<emil> please resume that live////:PPPP
<frojnd> where is log for kopete usually? or by default
<LjL> !info libjpeg-dev | mena
<ubotu> Package libjpeg-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<mena> LjL, So
<genii> !libjpeg6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah!
<LjL> so nothing, my tab completion said that package existed, but it doesnt
<LjL> !find libjpeg
<ubotu> Found: libjpeg-progs, libjpeg62, libjpeg62-dev, libjpeg-mmx-dev, libjpeg-mmx-progs
<LjL> mena: libjpeg62-dev
<genii> I knew it was 6 something LOL
<mena> okay
<mena> genii, lol okay
<mena> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<LjL> mena, keep in mind that you can find out most of this stuff by simply using "apt-cache search", like in this case "apt-cache search libjpeg". when compiling, you want packages that end with -dev.
<mena> LjL, ok
<LjL> "apt-cache search libjpeg dev" gives two hits, and the first one is right
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mena about compile | mena, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> mena: if you're compiling a KDE application, this page tells you which package to install
<LjL> (short answer, kde-devel)
<LjL> that's not necessarily *all* that you need to install, but it's a good start for sure
<genii> mena If you are going to be doing extensive amounts of compiling you may want to look at KDevelop
<mena> ok
<LjL> well, that's if you want to compile stuff that *you* write i suppose, mostly
<morganne> jour
<genii> LjL Well, true
<smoze> how do i change kernel modules?
<genii> smoze What issue do you have that you feel it requires something to do with kernel modules?
<mena> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<frojnd> any GUI ftp programs for kubuntu?
<frojnd> more powerful better..
<smoze> genii: cmc-amc
<ForgeAus> kfilegrabber or kftpgrabber k something grabber anyway
<ForgeAus> or do you mean serving ftp?
<Skrot> ftp:// and kasablanca (supports ftp over ssl)
<Skrot> and fxp
<ForgeAus> see plenty of options :)
<frojnd> I wanna upload some files
<genii> smoze I do not know of any module named that
<frojnd> and downlaod some files :)
<Skrot> frojnd: Then ftp://username:password@host:port in konqueror usually does the job
<ForgeAus> theres many ways to upload and download
<ForgeAus> ftp's just one of them
<LjL> frojnd, konqueror (that is, ftp://) supports both uploading and downloading
<smoze> genii: that is strange
<frojnd> yes, but what if someone needs to download from me?
<frojnd> how can I make ftp server?
<frojnd> with konqueror too?
<ForgeAus> an ftpd
<genii> frojnd I like the fireftp extension for firefox as an easy gui
<ForgeAus> no not exactly
<ForgeAus> genii good suggestion :)
<frojnd> something like bullet proof for windows
<LjL> frojnd, and FTP client is a completely different thing from an FTP server, and i doubt many FTP servers have GUIs
<ForgeAus> are there any gui ftpds?
<mena> !prefix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> is there a filezilla for mac?
<frojnd> my mistake, I need gui server for ftp
<frojnd> if not a simple one
<LjL> frojnd, pyftpd claims to have a GUI. probably a web interface, i would guess
<yeti> frojnd: i don't think there are gui ftp-servers
<LjL> !pyftpd
<ubotu> pyftpd: ftp daemon with advanced features. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 400 kB
<yeti> okay, seems i've been proven wrong :)
<ForgeAus> yeah just advanced features
<mena> LjL , one more thing i got this i am realy sorry
<mena> checking for KDE... configure: error:in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.So, check this please and use another prefix!
<frojnd> pyftpd then?
<frojnd> than*
<LjL> frojnd, try it, i cannot decide things for you
<ForgeAus> I wonder when someone will make a server console app for a linux distro
<blekos> is there a button i can press upon startup load to see what's services etc r running?
<LjL> mena: you have installed kde-devel, right?
<genii> smoze Without knowing what problem you hope to solve it is difficult to offer a path towards some solution
<ForgeAus> (to install/configure protocol demons)
<Skrot> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10437 might be of intrest. Its a KControl Module for Pure-FTPd
<ForgeAus> of the type it handles at least
<ForgeAus> kewl Skrot!
<LjL> blekos, if you're on edgy i'm afraid not, but you can remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel command line in GRUB
<LjL> or even just "quiet", that'll still briefly show what's being loaded but on the splash screen
<smoze> genii: hehe, sorry... it was CDC-ACM
<blekos> can this b done form syst. settings somewhere?
<frojnd> i've installed pyftpd
<frojnd> how can I run it
<ForgeAus> its a service
<LjL> i don't think i would trust management of such a sensitive service like an FTP daemon on a non-packaged app from kde-apps
<smoze> genii: i need it to connect my phone to my pc
<ForgeAus> probably already running, you need to configure it
<illriginal> Can someone please tell me how to have full read/write access to my Primary slave drive? HDB1 Ext partitioned hard drive?
<frojnd> !pyftpd
<ubotu> pyftpd: ftp daemon with advanced features. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 400 kB
<LjL> frojnd, if you have no idea how services work in Ubuntu, then i strongly recommend against exposing your machine to the internet with something as sensitive, insecure and generally dangerous as an FTP daemon.
<genii> smoze you can discover if it exists on your system by:  sudo modprobe -l cdc-acm
<LjL> if you're in a local network, then that's another issue i guess
<ForgeAus> illriginal just mount it as rw
<smoze> ok
<LjL> btw i found also
<LjL> !pureadmin
<ubotu> pureadmin: Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 720 kB
<LjL> not quite KDE
<illriginal> chmod rw dev/hdb1 ?
<ForgeAus> chmod? no
<illriginal> or sudo chmod rw /media/hdb1 ?
<ForgeAus> just mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<illriginal> it's mounted...
<ForgeAus> you might need root priveleges to do some editing tho
<illriginal> i need to be able to create files and add files onto my hard drive.
<genii> smoze If it exists, you can see if it is already loaded by: sudo lsmod cdc-acm. If it is NOT loaded you can MANUALLY add by: sudo modprobe cdc-acm.  If you wish it to load automatically every boot, add the name to the file /etc/modules
<LjL> oh wait - they, like, turn up like mushrooms
<ForgeAus> just copy to it... again you might need root privileges
<smoze> genii: well, there it was. problem seems to be somewhere else
<LjL> !kcmpureftpd | Skrot, frojnd
<ubotu> kcmpureftpd: KControl module for easily setting up pure-ftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 250 kB, installed size 956 kB
<illriginal> yeah i need to be root..
<ForgeAus> so just run whatever app you copy with with kdesu before it or if its console use sudo
<illriginal> but i'd like not to worry about being root when im logged on just to add/remove/create files in my hard drive.
<ForgeAus> illriginal, I'd like that too but linux doesn't seem to work that way
<illriginal> what do you mean? there's a command i type that's something like 775
<ForgeAus> I'm too used to XP and keep butting my head against root issues
<illriginal> which tells my linux that i have the right to do anything to my drive.
<illriginal> oh nevermind then.
<illriginal> ill wait.
<ForgeAus> yeah 775 is a number to set the permissions of an object
<ForgeAus> but I'm not sure it applies to an entire device
<ForgeAus> you can set files separately but you don't really want to do that individually for the entire partition do you?
<illriginal> i want my whole 2nd drive to be accessable
<illriginal> since it's my storage drive.
<ForgeAus> otherwise afaik the file permissions work individually just like they would on the root drive...
<sidz> he could set the permission recursive for the whole hd but i wouldn't recommend that
<ForgeAus> IT IS accessible if its mounted
<ForgeAus> chown is another option but again I think thats mostly individual files
<ForgeAus> not sure if it applies to devices or not
<illriginal> Forge
<voicu> how do i find out the process which connects to a certain address (that i can see in my firewall)
<genii> smoze I just disconnected, so if you made some remark please repeat
<voicu> ?
<illriginal> all i was askin for... was a command like this: sudo chown -R <user> /media/hdb1
<illriginal> nothing else.
<illriginal> thanks anyways
<smoze> genii: well, there it was. problem seems to be somewhere else
<lontra> is it possible to get oo.org2.1?
<lontra> or would i need to install from oo.org's website
<smoze> genii: reason why i asked about it was because help files pointed it out
<genii> smoze Ah, OK. Does this phone use a bluetooth interface?
<smoze> no, usb cable
<smoze> tha cable is called DKU-5 and nobody seems to support it :P
<genii> smoze Unfortunately many drivers for devices which work when they use a pci slot or such do not work well when the device is the same but now on the usb
<smoze> genii: i think this one is more like a serial cable, even though it works through usb
<LjL> frojnd: summary of what i've found (and what was already in the bot):
<LjL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<soulrider> guys, is anyone using firefox? i remember on the windows version there was a menu option to install themes and plugins, but i cant find it on the linux version
<soulrider> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<lunchbox> I can select packages but after applying I can not commit
<lunchbox> in adept
<lunchbox> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<Jucato> lunchbox: try installing from apt-get
<lunchbox> is the error I receive
<lunchbox> ok
<lunchbox> E: Invalid operation
<manchicken> lunchbox: What is the exact command?
<lunchbox> with the pakage name after...yes
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<lunchbox> with all packages though
<manchicken> lunchbox: But what was the exact command?
<lunchbox> it worked with apt-get sry
<magnus_> can someone help me on this one?, To make the javac to work i use the command:    PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/jdk1.5.0_10/bin     . How can i set this command in a startup script.
<lunchbox> but not with adept
<voicu> can't i do anything to stop from being flooded?
<manchicken> lunchbox: Which package/
<lunchbox> uh any
<voicu> i have 35kb/s in traffic without having any programs open
<lunchbox> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<manchicken> magnus_: Add it to your ~/.bashrc
<lunchbox> that is the error
<manchicken> magnus_: Or you could put it in the /etc/profile if you have root perms.
<Jucato> manchicken: actually...
<Jucato> magnus_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> magnus_: to choose teh default java version
<manchicken> lunchbox: Sounds like it couldn't find a package that you were trying to install.
<manchicken> Jucato: You and your solutions that are better than mind.
<lunchbox> could be but i trie more than one
<manchicken> Jucato: Nervous?
<Jucato> manchicken: definitely :P
<manchicken> lunchbox: Sometimes that is network related, or the package is no longer kept on a repo, or your sources are incorrectly set up.
<lunchbox> it happened after a froze Java install
<magnus_> so if i put it in the profile file, do i just write under the text that allredy is there?
<manchicken> Jucato: I am a bit too.  ^_^
<Jucato> or that... um... installing the package will break dependencies or something...
<lunchbox> hehe
<Jucato> adept doesn't give very descriptive error messages :)
<lunchbox> Ill say
<stdin> magnus_: yeah, at the bottom is best
<magnus_> okey, thanks
<Jucato> magnus_: um... you don't have to do that if you run the command I gave...
<Jucato> but your call
<stdin> Jucato: it doesn't look like a package install, probably from a .bin
<Jucato> stdin: oh well...
<CaBlGuY> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mena_> stdin, i got this while ./configure
<mena_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<mena_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<mena_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Jucato> mena_: install "kde-devel"
<mena_> jucato, i did
<Jucato> hm...
<stdin> mena_: what options did you pass to configure ?
<mena_> mean
<stdin> what was the command? ./configure ....
<mena_> no just ./configure
<Karl_24> nabend..
<mena_> jucato, jucato wait a second bec iread it ;de-level
<mena_> k
<Karl_24> i just installed kubuntu for the first time..
<frojnd> LjL: thx for !ftpd...
<stdin> mena_: try ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Karl_24> how can i set set root password.. ??
<mena_> stdin, i am installling kde-devel and if it didnt work i will tell you
<stdin> !sudo | Karl_24
<Jucato> !sudo | Karl_24
<ubotu> Karl_24: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> bah
<mena_> okay after install
<Karl_24> but installer of nvidia needs real root rights.
<voicu> what's the command that counts the lines?
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> Karl_24: ^^
<Jucato> Karl_24: nah, you just need to use sudo
<stdin> voicu: wc -l
<voicu> oh, thanks
<Karl_24> strange- when i'm typing sudo - it just shows me the usage
<Jucato> Karl_24: sudo <command>
<stdin> Karl_24: it's "sudo command"
<Jucato> read the RootSudo page for more info
<stdin> Karl_24: or "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<Karl_24> ok .. thx..
<lontra> is it possible to get oo.org2.1 for edgy?
<frojnd> kwa je to myspace podobna varjanta k glasujzame al kk
<Jucato> frojnd: huh?
<frojnd> sorry
<frojnd> wrong server, wrong chan :)
<frojnd> lol
<stdin> heh :P
<Jucato> :P
<illriginal> Anyone here know about Dynamic IP? How I may obtain it?
<hansent> illginal: you can run dhclient from a terminal
<hansent> that should renew your DHCP lease
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<hatta> oh boy a meeting
<hatta> will there be snacks?
<mikebeecham> hello
<mikebeecham> I'm a new linux user, and I thought I would pop in :D
<Dasnipa] [> hi 'a new linux user'
<mikebeecham> :D
<mikebeecham> Mike
<mikebeecham> this is WAY better than I thought it was going to be
<mikebeecham> although I am having problems
<mikebeecham> but they'll get sorted no doubt
<mikebeecham> does anyone know much about Amarok?
<Dasnipa] [> mikebeecham, what type of problems
<mikebeecham> well, I have installed Amarok, and I have asked the collection to be collected from a shared music folder on my Windows Network...
<mikebeecham> I have mounted the drive using smb4k
<mikebeecham> but for some reason, when I go to rebuild the collection it does not retrieve anything
<mikebeecham> I have checked the folder priveledges, and haveset it to allow edit by anyone, so there are no read & write issues
<illriginal> Is there such thing as a program that'll change my IP address, such as using sudo dhclient?
<Dasnipa] [> illriginal, 'change your ip' ?
<illriginal> yes
<illriginal> like dynamic ip
<illriginal> which releases and renews my IP address.
<mena_> stdin, What is Skim applet
<orient2000> Does anybody knows where to get flash software for USB key like in a link http://www.mandriva.com/en/individuals/products/node_3482
<mena_> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Phlosten> orient2000: you can do that with any distro, just have to make the USB key bootable.
<lunchbox> join/ #ubuntu-meeting
<illriginal> Is there such thing as a program that'll change my IP address, such as using sudo dhclient?
<mikebeecham> so, can anyone help at all with the Amarok issue?
<mikebeecham> or am I googling again :D
<stdin> mena_: no idea, I don't use skim
<stdin> illriginal: if you use dhcp, then you IP address is assigned by the dhcp server
<Phlosten> mikebeecham: you can access the file by simple browsing?
<orient2000> I have no idea how to do it but Mandiva has a software preloaded on a key. The think is I do not like the key.
<mikebeecham> yes
<mikebeecham> Phlosten
<mena_> stdin, mee to and no pro
<illriginal> stdin
<mikebeecham> when I scan the mount, all my files can even appear in a playlist....but they wont go into the collection
<illriginal> it keeps assigning the same IP address.
<illriginal> i need this for security purposes
<stdin> illriginal: so why do you need to change it ?
<frojnd> I wanna download torrent and when it ask me what to do I do open with but I don't know which file is the program azureus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3644/
<illriginal> stdin... security.
<stdin> illriginal: is it an internal IP or external one ?
<illriginal> how would i check that to know?
<illriginal> it's not comin from a router, it's directly hooked up to my modem
<stdin> illriginal: ie. is it for LAN or internet ?
<illriginal> LAN
<illriginal> i mean
<illriginal> no no internet.
<illriginal> hard wired to the modem
<Phlosten> mikebeecham: this may be of help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211260
<stdin> illriginal: then you have to talk to your ISP, because if you change the address, it could stop your internet from working
<stdin> frojnd: how did you install azureus? from a package or from a tar.gz?
<frojnd> stdin: package
<illriginal> understood
<stdin> frojnd: azureus should be /usr/bin/azureus then
<test34> Does the default Kubuntu Kernel be used as a router ?
<mena_> stdin, after i compile a style where to find it bec i cant find in the style
<sorush20> hi guys
<stdin> test34: yes
<test34> thanks stdin
<stdin> mena_: normally when you compile something it's in the place you compiled it
<sorush20> just wanted to know if there are any alternative views of the calendar in kontact
<Bahram> Hi.I was wondering if there was any way I could remove the "Kubuntu" loading bar that shows up on boot?Maybe replace it with some kind of useful info??hehe
#kubuntu 2007-02-01
<stdin> sorush20: you can remove it by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and remove "spalsh" from the boot options, you also get more info by removing "quiet"
<Bahram> ok...thx.Will do.
<sorush20> stdin: that is not to me
<stdin> heh, sorush20 just realised that :P
<stdin> sorush20: anyway, I don't use kontact, but you can ask in #kde
<frojnd> arh, azureus statrs and than crashes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3646/
<stdin> frojnd: is that with sun java, or some other one?
<frojnd> I am first seeing that it's with sun java
<xyzk> Hmm can anyone help me with installing wine? Im newb in linux :/
<frojnd> I thought azureus is just standalone bittorent client..
<stdin> frojnd: it's a java app tho
<stdin> xyzk: instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<frojnd> stdin: what should I do?
<frojnd> to make it work
<xyzk> stidin: thank you
<mena_> stdin, is there an extention for all compile files or wichthe one i choose  this file make with
<stdin> frojnd: I haven't used azureus in ages, but I haven't seen that error before, there is apparently a crash report in hs_err_pid11079.log (probably in /tmp), maybe that will help
<stdin> mena_: no, not really. What are you trying to compile ?
<mena_> its a theme
<mena_> syle
<mena_> style
<stdin> where did you get it from, (URL)?
<mena_> seconed plz
<frank___> how do I give access to X to all local users?  xhost + 'something'...
<stdin> frank___: xhost +LOCAL:
<frank___> stdin: heh I think you told me this already before ;)
<mena_> stdin, here its is http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=52343
<stdin> frank___: maybe :)
<mena_> stdin, if you want to finish resolving pro with frank resolve it at first
<slyfox> I have a problem with automatically turn of screen after 15 minutes. Sometiems it does sometimes it does not. Any ideas why not ?
<NotWired> is it possible to install without formatting/losing what's on the disk?
<Shak1> repartition your harddisk, unfortunately if you have a ntfs partition you must use propri. software . you want to install besides windows or besides linux?
<NotWired> i want to install over my current install
<NotWired> i just don't want to lose all my data and i've only got one partition
<Shak1> update your repos and do a dist-upgrade
<NotWired> i'm already on edgy... but the kdm won't work for me
<Shak1> aha, whats with gdm?
<NotWired> so i figure a reinstall is my only choice other than console login, startx and startkde
<NotWired> when i try to login it just brings me right back to the login screen
<sorush20> NotWired: did you try to install kdm again and ask for reconfigure
<NotWired> yes sorush20
<stdin> mena_: have you done a "sudo make install" yet ?
<mena_> yes i done
<sorush20> NotWired: did you try removing gdm
<NotWired> sorush20: yes... still same thing
<magnus_> how can i do php offline
<NotWired> i've even --reinstall every package in kubuntu-desktop
<sorush20> did you change the .conf file or did the installation ask you to chage the setting
<Shak1> try to apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop   ; after that apt-get autoremove ; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NotWired> i've tried that Shak1 :-(
<NotWired> in my remove i've even tried --purge
<NotWired> i'm at wits end... that's why i want to reinstall but would rather not lose all my data
<sorush20> NotWired: there is a way to reconfigure kdm just search google for keywords reconfigure kdm gdm edgy
<NotWired> okay, will try that sorush20
<Shak1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<NotWired> that i've done Shak1
<NotWired> i've been on it for about a week and a half now :-)
<Shak1> mhh
<stdin> mena_: this should be a list of all the files installed http://pastebin.ca/334895
<mena_> okay
<frojnd> I'm trying to install fluxtorrent: What is the password for the administrative account with which this package should create its MySQL database and user?
<frojnd> my user pass?
<slyfox> I have a problem with automatically turning off screen after 15 minutes when not in use. Sometiems it does, sometimes it does not. Any ideas why not ? Or what applications cause it.
<mena_> stdin, so how to enable thes style
<mena_> stdin , i cant fint it in style
<frojnd> !fluxtorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<stdin> mena_: it should be an option in System Settings or KControl
<Jucato> System Settings -> Appearance -> Style
<mena_> stdin , okay i will see
<Jucato> !changethemes | mena_
<ubotu> mena_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<stdin> NotWired: have you checked the kdm log? /var/log/kdm.log
<NotWired> yes stdin, nothing out of the ordinary
<NotWired> no errors
<stdin> hmm, very odd
<NotWired> yes, that's what everyone says
<NotWired> but it did work for a brief time after the upgrade to edgy so i know it can work
<stdin> not too helpful tho :P
<NotWired> lol stdin, i'm willing to reinstall if i can save my data and i have no spare partition or system i can use to copy it to
<mena_> stdin, if i didnt so recompile it ...sorry for asking you too much
<stdin> NotWired: I think there is a way to install without formatting, but I doubt it's reccomended
<stdin> *recommended
<NotWired> can't be worse than my current situation :-)
<Shak1> rm -rf /tmp/kde-*
<Shak1> rm -rf /tmp/.ICE-unix
<Shak1> rm -rf /tmp/ksocket-*
<Shak1> rm -rf /tmp/mcop-*
<stdin> I've done it before from the alternate cd, but you should be able to do it from the Desktop install to
<Shak1> and the .ICE files may work?
<NotWired> is that for me Shak1?
<stdin> NotWired: you'll need to choose to manually edit the partition table and to not format the partition
<Shak1> yes, sometimes theres the mess. may i ask do you  ~/.ICE* files in your home dir?
<NotWired> thanks stdin
<Shak1> do you have...
<NotWired> Shak1: checking now
<duffyd> hi all. As a bit of background - I'm a Debian Unstable user for 3.5 years and though not a expert know Debian fairly well but want something a bit easier to install. I tried Mepis and am disillusioned with that and was just curious if Kubuntu is 'stable' enough for me to use?
<NotWired> no Shak1, i do not
<duffyd> I've just heard back stories about it from various sources is all
<duffyd> s/back/bad
<sorush20> NotWired: did you manage
<NotWired> found nothing i haven't tried from google sorush20
<sorush20> I think your problem is the same as this
<sorush20> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81431
<NotWired> trying the Shak1 method now
<Surghi> hi
<Shak1> notwired: did you try to reconfigure youre xconfig , maybe 2 mice or something else
<NotWired> i did Shak1, the xorg.conf is clean
<NotWired> startx works fine
<stdin> duffyd: Kubuntu is extremely stable, especially Dapper (6.06) which has Long Term Support. I've been using Kubuntu for more than 2 years, it's always been fine for me
<NotWired> it's just while running kdm that i can't get to X
<duffyd> stdin: great, thanks
* duffyd goes to download installer CD :-)
<Shak1> weird
<duffyd> stdin: just outta curiosity - is it also released by canonical?
<NotWired> when i try to login, the screen flashes black and the login prompt returns
<duffyd> or is it a separately maintained project?
<NotWired> i can only alt-n to get to terminal
<duffyd> stdin: the other thing I am interested in is running Edgy so hopefully that is fine :-)
<lz1gjd> hello, after installing xgl/compiz i lost my keyboard layouts in kubuntu 6.10 i686 how can i fix them ?
<vortex_> hi colud someone help me?i have problem with mouting partition in ubuntu! i know it's mounted in console but when is xserver i can't get in????
<stdin> duffyd: Kubuntu is an official version of Ubuntu, just with KDE instead of Gnome, and I have used Edgy (I'm running a development version now) with no problems
<duffyd> stdin: great, thanks a lot for your help :-)
<duffyd> muchos appreciatus
<stdin> duffyd: no problem, that's why we're here :)
<duffyd> stdin: true
<duffyd> :-)
<stdin> vortex_: where did you mount it to ?
<vortex_> in media
<stdin> vortex_: where in media, and also, what type of filesystem is it?
<vortex_> NTFS
<vortex_> i think i done everything corect
<stdin> vortex_: what command did you use to mount it ?
<djwilcox> hi anyone know of a wireless ap for wpa
<vortex_> in console i see my mounted discs
<sorush20> my kdm is showing as instant messenger for KDE , in adept don't know why
<vortex_> byt in KDE i can't
<vortex_> i can see it only when i'm a root
<stdin> djwilcox: maybe look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<stdin> vortex_: what command did you use to mount it ?
<vortex_> mount .....
<djwilcox> thanks
<vortex_> and i tried edit mstab and fstab
<Jucato> um...
<stdin> vortex_: yes, but what was the exact command ?
<Jucato> !ntfs | vortex_
<ubotu> vortex_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vortex_> sorry
<Jucato> stdin: by default, when you mount NTFS, only root can read in KDE, afaik
<josh__> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh__> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<vortex_> maunt /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -t ntfs
<josh__> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<josh__> there we go
<stdin> Jucato: yeah
<stdin> vortex_: have a look at the link ubotu gave you, basically you need to use a umask option with mount to see it as a normal user
<Minataku> That should have the keycombo to restart X
<vortex_> ok thanks i'll try
<stdin> Minataku: there is no key combo to restart X, only to kill it (then if KDM is running it will respawn)
<Minataku> stdin: xdm isn't X11
<Minataku> xdm starts X11
<Minataku> The key combo to restart X is Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<stdin> Minataku: who said anythong about xdm ?
<Minataku> Same difference between any ?dm
<Minataku> It's not X, it's just a daemon to restart X if it stops running
* DrunkPikachu slaps DrunkPikachu around a bit with a large trout
<JohnFlux> is there any way to find out what type of memory I have without pulling out the dimms ?
<stdin> Minataku: anyway, Ctrl+Alt+BkSp kills X, try startx then press Ctrl+Alt+BkSp and see if it restarts
<JohnFlux> can I find out the timing etc from linux?
<JohnFlux> to buy similiar memory
<stdin> JohnFlux: maybe lshw
<Minataku> stdin: Well of course it doesn't restart, but how many *buntu users aren't running X through ?dm anyway?
<stdin> !lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Minataku> Not to mention that if they AREN'T, they need to kill the running X before they start ?dm
<Minataku> In case they've just fixed it
<Minataku> stdin: That won't do it, I don't think
<stdin> Minataku: there is an option in kdm to restart X anyway
<Shak1> Notwired: i hope you find a solution for your problem. if the rm of the temp files didn't help you might try to remove your personal kde files but be aware that they contain your emails aso.
<Shak1> rm -r ~/.qt
<Shak1> rm ~/.DCOP*
<Shak1> rm -r ~/.kde*
<Shak1> rm ~/.ICE*
<NotWired> that's Shak1, i've rm -rf the .kde before
<NotWired> and i've even created a new user
<NotWired> still no luck
<Minataku> Nah, lshw won't tell you anything useful about the RAM
<Minataku> You'll need to pull the SIMMs then more than likely look up their P/N
<sorush20> is there anything similar to the ubuntu calendar project in kubuntu
<Surghi> Is there any Music-CD-Burning program available which lets me save the current collection of songs to a textfile which can be printed so I get a nice cover with the index of all songs for my CD ?
<sorush20> how do I fix this /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Shak1> notwired: 1 last suggestion : have a look on your kdm file in /etc/pam.d/kdm      this is mine
<Shak1> auth       required     pam_nologin.so
<Shak1> auth       required     pam_env.so readenv=1
<Shak1> auth       required     pam_env.so readenv=1 envfile=/etc/default/locale
<Shak1> @include common-auth
<Shak1> session    required     pam_limits.so
<Shak1> @include common-account
<Shak1> @include common-password
<stdin> sorush20: try sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<stdin> !pastebin | Shak1
<ubotu> Shak1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NotWired> thanks Shak1, i may be onto something... it seems the fonts may be borked
<DrunkPikachu> ubotu: pastebin is no fun, what if I WANT to flood the channel with my poorly written shell scripts?
<NotWired> when i try to reinstall xfonts-base i get warnings that some folders do not exist
<MidMark> hi everyone, with latest updates sometimes audio isn't loaded well during boot, need to restart, someone else?
<Jucato> !bot | DrunkPikachu
<ubotu> DrunkPikachu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> DrunkPikachu: nice nick btw
<DrunkPikachu> kthx, and yea I realized it was a bot right after I hit enter
<Minataku> GENII
<roniez> I am trying to configure desklist for kopete, but when i do ./configure it freezes at "checking wheter uic suppors -L
<Minataku> :D
<genii> Minataku!
<genii> LOL
<roniez> anybody have an idea?
<stdin> ooh, genii, you have to see this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3322
<Minataku> genii: I just spent $48 on webhosting, which kinda takes me into paying for shipping with leftover money from schoolbooks I didn't have to buy XD
<Shak1> notwired: well this morning i had an issue with the fonts too.1 of  the /fonts/x11  in the xorg file was twisted -scary . goood night guys
<Minataku> I'll return the C++ book I don't need and use that for shipping X3
<NotWired> night Shak1
<genii> Minataku Howbout I just ship the stuff then inside a SASE
<vortex_> stdin it doesnt work...
* Jucato hopes Minataku's book finds its way to him
<Minataku> SASE?
<vortex_> i havn't still permission to read
<vortex_> from KDE
<Minataku> Oh, no, I have all the money in my bank account
<Minataku> So go get that PayPal
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> vortex_: where exactly did you mount it?
<genii> Self Addressed Stamped Envelope. Tho in this case you will have to put stamps on it LOL
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> genii: Just sign up for a PayPal, link it to your bank account then you have it for anything else and if you never use it again then so what
<Minataku> :D
<vortex_> in  /media/hda1
<stdin> vortex_: and what dose "ls -ld /media/hda1" show ?
<ubuntu_> bye
<genii> Well, I may. My main issue with PayPal right now is last 3 times I tried to sign up the amounts they put in for you to verify don't get processed and in my statement until after the time to validate your account expires
<Minataku> genii: Ah, so you actually have an account anyway
<Minataku> Just not validated
<genii> Minataku Yes, every time they drop 2 or 3 cents in it, I don't know the right amounts til after it's too late LOL
<Jucato> vortex_: did you take a look into the guide that was given to you?
<Jucato> !ntfs | vortex_
<ubotu> vortex_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> I don't remember how it worked when I did it, I don't remember if there was a time limit or if I just used a different way to check on it
<Jucato> Minataku, genii, you're discussing about paypal?
<genii> Jucato I know I know, offtopic
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> you know the drill :)
<Minataku> Yeah, continue talking about it and get reminded every couple minutes that we're off topic
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> genii: Switch to PM, okay? X3
<Jucato> at least you don't get kicked for it, right? :P
<Minataku> True
<Jucato> I'm not that cruel hehehe
<Minataku> It's like Windows, it pops up that damn speech bubble every 5 minutes for whatever the reason du jour is
<genii> I'll get back ontopic now LOL    .... Anyone know why the command debconf-get-selections --installer   fails miserably?
<Minataku> "There are unused icons on your desktop" "DAMN IT I HID THEM ALL ANYWAY, WHY SHOULD I GIVE A "<quote truncated>
<stdin> hmm, so you're saying Jucato is that annoying little windows popup ?
<Jucato> yeah he is )
<Jucato> :)
<Minataku> No, actually
<Minataku> I'm saying the "someone tells you you're offtopic" thing is
<MidMark> hi everyone, with latest updates sometimes audio isn't loaded well during boot, need to restart, someone else?
<Minataku> Since it's not always Jucato XD
<stdin> heh
<vortex_> stdin when i put ls -ld i have dr-x------ root root
<vortex_> sory it's took so long
<stdin> vortex_: did you read the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ? (and made sure to unmount it first?)
<slyfox> Is there anyway I can put Kontact to tray ?
<Jucato> slyfox: kontact itself? no
<Jucato> all hail JohnFlux!
<slyfox> Jucato: Yes the application. So what would be the best way to have quick access to it? Move it to anotehr desktop ?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I've got that stupid ksysguard bug where it doesn't work :-)
<Jucato> heh nice :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I can't wait until kde 3.5.6 is in kubuntu so I can upgrade
<JohnFlux> Jucato: where I've fixed it ;-)
<Jucato> slyfox: use KMail's or Akregator's systray Icons
<Jucato> JohnFlux: 3.5.6 is in Kubuntu for Edgy and Feisty
<Jucato> still waiting for Dapper...
<genii> Anyone know why the command debconf-get-selections --installer doesn't work right?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: ah neat.  I'm still on 3.5.5 at the moment.  things break when I upgrade so I'm a bit nervous heh
<Jucato> JohnFlux: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Jucato> upgrading is for the brave :P
<JohnFlux> Jucato: of course, serves me right for using feisty
<Jucato> hah!
<stdin> Jucato: you'll be waiting a long time for it to be in dapper
<Jucato> stdin: no, I'm just waiting for someone to say it's available in Dapper. I'm not on dapper :P
<genii> j/oin #ubuntu-boot
<genii> ARG
<Jucato> lol
<slyfox> JohnFlux: I did an upgrade and all works fine
* genii smacks Jucato
<JohnFlux> slyfox: :-)
<slyfox> Jucato: what do you mean use these icons? You mean run them instead of Korganizer?
<Minataku> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16902707/ OMFG CIRCUIT BOARDS AND LEDS IT MUST BE A MOTHERF??KING BOMB *shakes head in shame that he's a member of the same species as these people*
<Jucato> Minataku: ...
<magnus_> how can i do php offline?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Minataku> I've gotten off free for less question marks
<Minataku> At least 10 times, no less
<Minataku> lol
<slyfox> Jucato: Is there any way to get rid of time table view in Kontact in Calendar from 12am to 6 am? I have no use for this time...
<Jucato> slyfox: if you're using KMail or Akregator in Kontact, you can use their systray icons to quickly access Kontact
<LjL> Minataku: that just means nobody had spotted you
<Minataku> Last time I try to say "fork" in here
<Minataku> Just because someone decided to insert letters to create a vulgarity isn't my problem
<emss> kopete with irc is buggy
<Jucato> Minataku: or just fsck
<LjL> we aren't bots, question marks don't fudge our procedures and make us not seeing the kind of language one's using
<LjL> Minataku: wrong
<LjL> besides,
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Minataku about caps | Minataku, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> and in general,
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Minataku about etiquette | Minataku, see the private message from Ubotu
<Minataku> At least read the damn news story, tell me about etiquette while you're completely and willingly ignoring me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/payphoneed]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Jucato sighs...
<emss> when will kubuntu switch to kde4?
<stdin> emss: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<vortex_> stdin: everything is correct now
<stdin> vortex_: great :)
<Jucato> emss: depends on when KDE 4 will come out
<vortex_> thx
<firecrotch> emss: When KDE4 is released AND stable AND kubuntu devs decide to :)
<emss> firecrotch: kde4 will be like kde3 but with qt4 instead?
<test34> where would I put my iptables firewall script for it to auto-start on bootup ?
<thoreauputic> test34: try /etc/rc.local ( or call it from there)
<Jucato> emss: no, it's more than that
<test34> emss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE4
<test34> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> test34: or call it as pre-up or post-up from /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> emss, test34: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE4
<thoreauputic> your choice
<vortex_> stdin: i have one more problem when i'm opening konqueror i have error : "coldn't find OVERRIDING component sdp:/ in a tree. Inside error"
<vortex_> sory if it's not enuogh gut transleted!
<vortex_> anyone sow ever this error?
<stdin> vortex_: I've never seen that before, try asking in #kde (and change inside to "internal" :) )
<DrunkPikachu> quick question, I'm configing busybox and was wondering what default shell should I choose? ash,hush,lash,msh or does it matter?
<vortex_> ok
<emss> what is sdp:/ ?
<emss> samba?
<solid_liq> service discovery protocol
<emss> what are those called?
<emss> ssh:/ sdp:/ etc.
<test34> thoreauputic, just copy my executable script in "/etc/network/if-pre-up.d" ?
<thoreauputic> test34: you can put it anywhere really, and call ii as pre-up or post-up
<vortex_> this error is direct when i'll open konqueror when i press OK i can work normally
<test34> thoreauputic, ok thanks for your help
<solid_liq> the protocol
<solid_liq> or protocol specifier I think
<solid_liq> just like http://
<thoreauputic> test34: for eaxample ( three line paste follows - apologies)
<thoreauputic> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<thoreauputic>         post-up /etc/iptables.up
<thoreauputic>         post-down /etc/iptables.down
<test34> thoreauputic, ok I will do that if it doesnt work when I just copy my executable script in "/etc/network/if-pre-up.d"
<kevin_> ola
<eric> hello
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about things
* Jucato is gently sipping how Milo...
<genii> I'm still looking for someone who knows how to auto-add some default user in a preseed file or in an automatic install
<genii> I'm almost tempted to offer a bounty of an official Ubuntu Tshirt for the solution :)
<genii> If one doesn't exist I'll make it LOL
<Jucato> :P
<genii> Jucato Do they sell merchandise to help fund?
<Jucato> genii: hm...  I actually don't know what you're talking about lol
<djwilcox> can anyone give me a few pointers to get wpa wireless working
<djwilcox> i can see my network but cant connect as it uses wpa
<djwilcox> can anyone recomend a good wireless application
<DrunkPikachu> djwilcox: just to know, what wireless card are you using?
<djwilcox> the broadcom
<djwilcox> i installed the firmware and all that
<djwilcox> i can scan for networks and they show up
<djwilcox> just cant connect to my wpa encrypted network
<DrunkPikachu> I think I had that problem, I'm making sure about it with my brother (he's the one who fixed it)
<dwidmann> genii: thought jenda was working on the t-shirt deal
<Jucato> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<djwilcox> cheers
<DrunkPikachu> djwilcox: I take that back, my problem was with wep, ALTHOUGH, the problem was specifically with wep as much as it was that the connection couldn't auth the code because the default drivers (which IIRC is a part of the new kernel, or at least most new distros?) were conflicting with the ones I installed
<dwidmann> I'm thinking nearly the opposite hue .... hoping for something black + blue
<djwilcox> ok thanks for checking
<DrunkPikachu> just in case
<DrunkPikachu> check to see if there are default bcwmxx drivers in your install besides the ones you, im guessing, ndiswrapped. If there are, blacklist the default drivers and use yous.
<genii> OK, so a bounty of an official tshirt then if someone figures a way to successfully create a default user and password for an automated hands-off install by way of a preseed file
<djwilcox> im running a mac powerpc
<DrunkPikachu> hands-off install? Arn't most ubuntu installs easy enough already?
<genii> DrunkPikachu: The situation: I have client machines netbooting with no keyboard/mouse/monitor. I have all the other values figured out that I require. Except right now at the reboot, there is no user to login as, and root logs in without any password. So not good
<DrunkPikachu> genii: ah, :\ wish I could help, I've got no answers though.
<mena> how to run the personal wizard
<stdin> personal wizard ?
<Jucato> kpersonalizer?
<Jucato> it's not installed by default
<mena> stdin , when i restart kubuntu i found a wizrd opened asking me anout some options and its tell me to ro run again run from ...which i cant remeber
<cefx> General linux question: Where can I check out the logs or something along those lines, of when a user last logged in or did something, from within Kubuntu or a terminal session?
<Jucato> mena: Alt+F2, kpersonalizer
<mena> yes thats one thanks
<stdin> cefx: all the logs are normally in /var/log
<genii>  /var/log/auth.log
<cefx> ok.
<stdin> genii: did you have a look at the support request I sent you the link to?
<steven_> how can i change my clock from 24-hour to AM/PM?
<genii> stdin Damn, probably not since I don't remember LOL
<genii> stdin I have to switch locations right now so I'll be back in about halfhour tho with some time
<stdin> genii: ok, I'll get you the link when you come back
<mena> jucato, i have 2.8 proceccor if i make to it use all is that bad
<genii> stdin OK, talk toya then
<genii> later ppl :)
<stdin> later :)
<djwilcox> trying to get wpa working - looking in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stdin> steven_: right click on the clock, Date & Time Format -> Time & Dates, change the Time format to "pH:MM:SS AMPM"
<mena> jucato, never mind
<naught101> octplot (plotter for octave) breaks when I try to install it (missing prerequisite). I think it's in universe.
<djwilcox> it says blacklist eth1394 is that anything to do with it
<steven_> stdin: it didnt work...it changed on the example part...but not on the display?
<stdin> steven_: I think you need to restart kicker, or logout and back in, your choice
<jmichaelx> controversial question: is beryl stable enough to be worthwhile installing?
<lupine_85> jmichaelx: it is, but wait for a few hours at leasty
<lupine_85> rc1 is due to come out shortly
<jmichaelx> ahh, ty much for the heads up
<lupine_85> (shortly == "I'm building it now" :D)
<jmichaelx> awesome
<steven_> what is rcl??
<Jucato> RC1 = Release Candidate 1
<lupine_85> release candidate 1 for 0.2.0
<steven_> is that kinda like beryl?
<lupine_85> it's a version of beryl
<steven_> oh..would it work on my machine? what are the req.?
<Jucato> steven_: RC is what you usually label/call a version of that is almost ready for release
<lupine_85> you need 3D accelerated graphics
<lupine_85> that's more or less it
<lupine_85> see http://wiki.beryl-project.org/ for fuller details
<lupine_85> it can be a pain to get going, especially if you have an ATi card, though
<lupine_85> but once it's running... sheer bliss
<lupine_85> of course, I'm not biased at all :p
<stdin> lupine_85: are the bugs where minimised windows disappear and you get 16 virtual desktops fixed yet? (when switching back to kwin)
<jmichaelx> will an ati radeon 900 pro work with beryl?
<lupine_85> stdin: that's a kde (well, kicker) bug
<jmichaelx> 9000*
<lupine_85> minimised windows still vanish from time to time :/
<lupine_85> jmichaelx: yeah, should be fine
<jmichaelx> awesome
<lupine_85> for best results, follow an AIGLX howto on the wiki
<stdin> lupine_85: darn, it's not a massive bug, but it's annoying :P
<steven_> how do i know if i have 3d accelerated graphics?:O
<lupine_85> (your card is supported by the Free driver)
<stdin> I'll have to kick Sho_ in to action on it
<draik> Can I download something through CLI?
<stdin> draik: wget
<lupine_85> or curl :)
<lupine_85> but wget++
<draik> stdin: What do I need
<draik> ?
<lupine_85> I pwn all my anime using wget
<stdin> draik: wget URL
<draik> kew
<draik> thank you stdin
<stdin> :)
<Jucato> hi draik
<draik> Hello Jucato
<Sanne> draik:  or wget -i file_with_lotsa_urls
<steven_> lupine_85: lol!
<stdin> long winded version of wget: wget URL -O-|cat -|tee filename
<stdin> :P
<Jucato> oh krap... pressed Ctrl+Q again instead of Ctrl+W
<steven_> can i get beryl with this???  01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Eyeless> which is the preffered(best?) to use on my desktop for a local lan?
<Eyeless> ftp server*
<Eyeless> forgot to put that one in :P
<stdin> I think there is an applet for local file sharing
<stdin> "Public File Server"
<lupine_85> steven_: ISTR that 200M cards are a pain
<lupine_85> but I could be wrong
<Eyeless> stdin: can it be passworded?
<steven_> lupine_85: is it still possible to get beryl with it though?:S
<lupine_85> I think it is possible
<stdin> Eyeless: hmm, don't think so
<lupine_85> but I doubt it'd be easy
<stdin> Eyeless: why not use samba/nfs ?
<stdin> Eyeless: or even ssh
<Eyeless> stdin: i always had problems with samba, esp with winXP
<Eyeless> not that thats a biggie, ill acces my files from my other lin-box
<Eyeless> fish is pretty nice,tho didnt consider it
<stdin> Eyeless: hmm, I have a WinXP client, works ok, but there are a few small ftp servers available
<lupine_85> fish++
<julien> hello
<stdin> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<julien> how can i do to backup the upgrade list of adept ???????????????
<Eyeless> nice, ty
<julien> heyyyyyyyyy
<stdin> huhhhhhhhhhhh
<steven_> lupine_85: is it still possible to get beryl with it though?:S
<lupine_85> yes
<julien> no
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* DrunkPikachu prays his simply custom linux distro boots
<tbtk> I'm looking to disable the bouncing icon by the cursor whenever I start an application, but I don't know how, can anyone help?
<MamanN> Halo everybody, pls help i move from gnome to kde i've lost my desktop shortcut to partition label in kde
<Jucato> tbtk: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol". then go to Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<shinigami> hi, i've upgraded from dapper to edgy for my sony vaio laptop..everytime i boot up now, my screen is stuck at ctrl alt-7 screen (or 1)..when i go to 6, it doesn't load up my kde..i have to type startx to load..how come?
<shinigami> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<tbtk> Jucato, thank you.
<shinigami> hi, i've upgraded from dapper to edgy for my sony vaio laptop..everytime i boot up now, my screen is stuck at ctrl alt-8 screen (or 1)..when i go to 7, it doesn't load up my kde..i have to type startx to load..how come?
<dope> anyone know how to turn a DRM'd WMA file into an MP3?
<MamanN> Halo everybody, pls help i move from gnome to kde i've lost my desktop shortcut to partition label in kde
<LjL> shinigami: does  apt-cache policy kdm  show that kdm is installed?
<shinigami> yes it is installed
<shinigami>   Installed: 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<shinigami>   Candidate: 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<shinigami> it could be something to do with the startup scripts but i don't know how to edit it
<LjL> shinigami: if you exit from X, and then do a  sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start , does it start?
<shinigami> i'll have to try
<shinigami> not startx ?
<LjL> no, you already know that startx works
<shinigami> startx and kdm start is different?
<LjL> shinigami: quite
<Jucato> startx just starts X server. kdm start starts the display manager, which also starts the X server with it
<LjL> shinigami: KDM is a display manager (login screen if you prefer), startx skips the login phase entirely and just runs some commands to get you a working X
<genii> Brrr it's cold out !
<jean> hola...
<genii> stdin Still around?
<shinigami> hmmm oic..hey, when i run startx , i'll enter the login screen too
<jean> como hago para instalar php en kubuntu????
<LjL> but what's started (on a normally functioning installation) at boot is KDM, not startx
<LjL> shinigami: that sounds weird
<LjL> !es | jean
<ubotu> jean: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> shinigami: not necessarily
<shinigami> yup!!! indeed
<LjL> jean: sudo apt-get install php
<jean> ok.... thank you...
<genii> Did you do some alternate install or server install?
<shinigami> after i run startx, i'm in the log in screen..then i enter password and go in
<stdin> genii: yeah, just about :P
<shinigami> oh..i edited the sources.list to change dapper to edgy..then apt-get update etc...
<genii> stdin OK lemme get some cocoa or something warm into me then I'll look at that link etc etc
<LjL> shinigami: that should not normally happen, as far as i know... still, i suggest you try sudo invoke-rc.d kdm anyway, so you can see if it's a problem with the KDM init script
<stdin> genii: ok :P
<shinigami> sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<shinigami> ok will do it now
<shinigami> brb
* genii sips a hot chocolate
<genii> stdin OK, ready pretty much :)
<stdin> genii: ok, this is mind numbing stuff here :P https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3322
<genii> Alright, off reading now
<genii> stdin Are you the guy with the invisible text or so ? LOL
<stdin> genii: Oi, no I'm not :P
<stdin> I almost feel sorry for the guy, then I just read his answers again
<genii> stdin Geez that page reads like a comedy of errors
<stdin> I know, it's scary they let those people in to society
<stdin> he's running breezy too
<stdin> packages have probably been deleated by now
<genii> stdin It's like the other day someone wanted to remap keybindings for firefox increase/decrease font size "from ctrl++ to just ctrl+"
<stdin> heh
* genii points to the Any key
<genii> Looks like he never checked back in yet anyhow LOL. I suspect his sources.list is messed up
<shinigami> wierd...... now i'll enter the login screen after pressing ctrl-alt 7
<surgy> hi
<shinigami> seems like after i press then it will load..otherwise it will stay on the blank screen (i think is screen 1)
<genii> shinigami That is the default console that X uses
<surgy> i am comming acrossed a little bit of money in the next week and am shopping for a nice nvidia video card, ant recomendations? it has to be under $150 and be agp
<shinigami> why do i need to press ctrl-alt 7 to enter login?
<genii> You normally should not need to. It should go automatically there after finishing the regular bootup process.
<Phlosten> surgy: are you a gamer?
<shinigami> yup..which are the log files i can check? .xsession-errors ?
<genii> shinigami Did you do some unusual install method like alternate install or server install then install the Xserver afterwards??
<surgy> phlosten: im a light gamer, but i do alot of rendering, im looking at the xfx cards but i heard there junk, but it whould be nice to get a tv tuner card with good 3d acceleration
<shinigami> ok.. i remembered something
<shinigami> when i was using dapper, i accidentally changed the souces.list to edgy.. and updated halfway and cancelled (which i couldn't revert back)
<shinigami> then i think might as well change to edgy..and wola~
<Phlosten> surgy: i bought an FX520 128MB, only cost me AU$80, but it is more than capable for my needs. i use Blender a bit
<Phlosten> FX5200
<genii> shinigami: You may want to do something then like purge and reinstall the X
<surgy> phlosten: ok thats dual 400mhz core and 350 mhz ram dac at 64 mb ddr4 ram right?
<cefx> How do I change eth0 to full-duplex from half-duplex in Kubuntu?
<Phlosten> surgy: err, nfi
<Phlosten> surgy: one sec
<Phlosten> surgy: this is what I am running http://www.chaintech.com.tw/eng/a2111_product_spec.php?serno=75
<surgy> phlosten: i really want a 256 mb dual 400mhz 350 mhz ram dac tv tuner that runs off the nvidia xfx 6200 or above chipset (that whould be my ideal card, but i dont know if that exsists)
<sixpointeight> can someine help me?
<genii> !ask | sixpointeight
<ubotu> sixpointeight: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> stupid question, you need a video card that supports 2 monitors to have twinview/dual monitors, right?
<dddude55> yes it has to have 2 plugs
<Jucato> oh ok...
<genii> Jucato Or two video adapters. don't matter
<sixpointeight> I recently scanned the computer with klamav and it put the boot image in the quarantine, now i can't boot up ubuntu/kubuntu, what do i do?
<dddude55> like mine has an lcd and vga, with a converter i have 2 vga monitors
<Jucato> genii: what if one is IGP, the other is separate?
<dddude55> hmmm
<elyon225> What is the shortcut to show the process manager?
<dddude55> CTRL ESC
<Jucato> elyon225: Ctrl+Esc
<dddude55> lol
<sixpointeight> what do i do?
<dddude55> anyone know waht repository ksynaptic is in?
<elyon225> Jucato: That's what I thought too... but that's just opening the K menu for some reason.
<genii> Jucato Well, I have on this box 1 AGP ATI AIW 8500DV plus also a PCI ATI AIW 7500 and they both work great. So 1 pci and 1 agp. Don't see why not two other types
<Jucato> elyon225: hm.. you're not using Beryl or Compiz are you?
<elyon225> Jucato: Nope.
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato :) did I tell you what my problem was?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: nope
<dddude55> lol
<Jucato> dddude55: ksynaptic or ksynaptics?
<ForgeAus> read only mode in menu.lst
<ForgeAus> thats all it was
<Jucato> O.o
<ForgeAus> jucato don't you mean kynaptic?
<Jucato> genii: ah hm...
<ForgeAus> theres a few residial niggles I need cleared up tho
<Jucato> ForgeAus: oh yeah. right lol
<surgy> phlosten: no ofense but i think my little geforce 4 ti 4200 has a faster memory clock im getting 444mhz at 128mb
<Jucato> !kysnaptics | dddude55
<dddude55> umm the one for the touch pad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kysnaptics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<dddude55> dont answer yet, afk lol
<surgy> phlosten: and i want faster and more memory
<Jucato> !ksynaptics | dddude55
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<ForgeAus> ksynaptic is the touchpad thingy and kynaptic is the package manager
<dddude55> right, i need the touch pad
<dddude55> i have synaptic and advert or whichever that name is lol
<Jucato> genii: my video card also has TV output... I wonder if that's possible, one tv, one crt
<ForgeAus> so the one Jucato said there ksynaptics
<Jucato> dddude55: ksynaptics is in universe
<ForgeAus> Jucato how do I fix my kdesu? .... it accepts my password but doesn't actually work...
<Jucato> hm...
<genii> Jucato I have the composite-out on my 8500 wired to the TV. I use the 7500 for watching tv on the crt and the 8500 to put stuff on vhs thru the vcr
<ForgeAus> I get an error
<ForgeAus> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0.0" in "list" command
<ForgeAus> kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<dddude55> but when i do apt-get it cant find it, so i need the address for the ksynaptics repository
<Jucato> ForgeAus: are you running kdesu in a root prompt?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> just a user one
<Jucato> dddude55: check if your universe repository is enabled
<genii> Are you in a dir that user owns? It will try to write an auth file in the immediate dir. If the user doesn't own it you'll get that error
<dddude55> well the problem is my touch pad or a plug in mouse wont work at all
* stdin has to be up in 6 hours so is going to bed now
<ForgeAus> I'm in ~
<ForgeAus> which I assume the user owns rofl
<dddude55> so im doing everything by keyboard
<genii> eg: if previiously you changed dirs to do some sudo stuff then forgot to go cd ~
<stdin> bye 2 all
<genii> stdin Have fun :)
* stdin > stdou
<stdin> *t
<stdin> :P
<Jucato> stdout
<genii> LOL get som esleep you!
<k610> hey!
<stdin> *gone*
<ForgeAus> also my fstab/mtab are a bit messed up
<ForgeAus> it used to automount my other drives
<k610> How can I see user accounts < UID of 1000?
<genii> k610 By see them what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> is mtab meant to be a symbolic link to /proc/mounts?
<dddude55> lol ok so how can i check if universe is enabled
<Jucato> k610: in System Settings -> User Management, check on "Show system accounts"?
<Jucato> !universe | dddude55
<ubotu> dddude55: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<k610> soory, in user management, I created a user account with a UID of 600
<elyon225> Has anyone else had a problem with Adept's package descriptions not matching the package?
<k610> I don't see the account, in the GUI but ls -l shows it
<ForgeAus> ahh interesting gksu works (glad I had the ubuntu-desktop package)
<elyon225> !fine enlightenment
<elyon225> !find enlightenment
<ubotu> Found: enlightenment, enlightenment-data, enlightenment-theme-bluesteel, enlightenment-theme-brushedmetal, enlightenment-theme-ganymede (and 1 others)
<elyon225> !about enlightenment > elyon225
<genii> k610 I hope you don't have dovecot installed, it wants that uid by default
<Jucato> k610: even if you enabled "Show system accounts"?
<ForgeAus> is it safe to delete pkgcache.bin and/or srcpkgcache.bin from /var/cache?
<k610> yes, even if show system accounts is checked
<ForgeAus> grr /var/cache/apt
<Jucato> ForgeAus: just do "sudo apt-get clean"
<Jucato> er... if you meant the residual .debs in there
<Bxnp> he surgy your story was on dig
<genii> k610 There is a way. Give me a minute
<k610> note: carry accounts over from FC which start at 600
<Jucato> you might want to install "kuser" if you really want to see them in a GUI....
* Jucato doesn't trust the kde-guidance modules that much
* Jucato takes a very quick nap...
<ForgeAus> didn't work
<ForgeAus> no its not the .debs its the pkgcache.bin 8.2mb file residing with the archives dir ...
<ForgeAus> (in var/cache/apt/
<surgy> bxnp: really? lol you have a link?
<Bxnp> just look on dig   and search for kubuntu
<Bxnp> you will find it
<surgy> ok
<djwilcox> anyone got any tips for getting wireless working
<surgy> bxnp: theweeklydig right?
<k610> oh oh, I broke something, GUI is messing up
<surgy> djwilcox: yeah you gotta plug it in :)
<thoreauputic> !wifi | djwilcox
<ubotu> djwilcox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<surgy> bxnp: or digg.com ?
<Bxnp> digg.com
<Bxnp> is there allso antorher dig
<surgy> i found it :) lol
<genii> Damn theres a way to change the login class but I forget now.
<Bxnp> underdog5004: he underdog did you paste that article from surgy on digg
<surgy> looks like he did
<dddude55> well my mouse wont work so i cant cahnge waht needs to be cahnged T_T
<blane> hey all
<dddude55> i was using dapper, now im downloading edgy
<dddude55> hopefully it works a lil better
<blane> <--- new to using Kubuntu....  is this a support channel?
<dddude55> its possible that the laptop is just broken...
<dddude55> yes it is
<surgy> blane: yes this is support how may we help you? remember dont ask to ask just ask :)
<blane> so i can ask many annoying questions?
<dddude55> sure, might get many annoying answers though ^_^
<surgy> blane: yes thats how i am learning
<blane> cool
<surgy> blane: ask away
<blane> im good for now, but im sure ill have questions as i go
<blane> just wanted to get the feel for the room
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on blane
<thoreauputic> blane: :)
<dddude55> i tihnk my touchpad is just broken lol
<surgy> blane: kewl i find it most effective to just pop in and ask a question with no dialogue before, makes it easier to read. and remember to use pastebin on more than three line of paste
<dddude55> it all worked when windows was on, but in the live cd i could only tap to click, then when i installed, all clicking expect right click went away
<blane> allright
<dddude55> so ive been trying to set everything up with keyboard short-cuts...
<surgy> dddude55: have you tried plugging in an external mouse? preferably a usb one? my g/f has a broken touchpad and a ps/2 mouse fixed it
<dddude55> yes
<dddude55> both types
<dddude55> none of the periphreal plugs work
<dddude55> and untill i get the mouse working my laptop is using ethernet so im running from upstairs to down working on it...
<surgy> dddude55: im assuming your using vnc?
<dddude55> not sure
<juano> dddude55: mouse issued with laptop?
<juano> dddude55: issues*
<dddude55> yes, many lol
<k610> Gotta go, thanks for the help, ubuntu rocks
<surgy> dddude55: vnc makes it so you can control one desktop from another on a lan or over the internet, kubuntu has it built in
<juano> dddude55: lol, USB?
<dddude55> oh no i cant set anything like that up
<surgy> why?
<dddude55> any sudo i do is through konsole
<dddude55> because i cant open the main menu
<dddude55> since i cant click...
<juano> dddude55: is your mouse USB?
<surgy> alt+F1 opens KMENU
<dddude55> o_O
<dddude55> i didnt know that
<dddude55> lol
<surgy> that helps?
<dddude55> hmm, its possible
<dddude55> then i can access the files and read them
<dddude55> cause i forgot how to open files from konsole
<surgy> and then you can turn on vnc and control it and set it up through another computer
<dddude55> was using sudo open <file>
<surgy> until you get your mouse fixed :)
<dddude55> lol i used linux back in the day, then started with windows again
<dddude55> i wanna get back into linux, and my laptop isnt making it easy
<surgy> i know the fealing
<dddude55> i would set it up on this computer, but i have 100gb+ to backup first lol
<surgy> try that on a 600 mhz laptp with 128 mb ram 2 gb hdd and no mouse :)
<ForgeAus> what version is apt?
<dddude55> lol
<ForgeAus> (for kubuntu edgy)
<surgy> yeah it sucked
<dddude55> my laptop is 1ghz, 256MB so its just barely able
<ForgeAus> I got 1.6.0
<ForgeAus> is that right?
<dddude55> hmm, does vnc work from windows pc to kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> (do an apt -version on the command line)
<surgy> dddude55: that should work allright, if you dont get heavy on the graphics, you might look into xubuntu though it uses xfce way easier on the proccessor and ram
<dddude55> hmm
<surgy> dddude55: yes google free vnc, get the client and server it out there and easy to set up
<blane> Surgy, anything special i need to do to read dvd's with kaffeine?
<dddude55> apt-get codecs?
<surgy> blane: kafeine wont read dvds and technicly its illegal
<dddude55> thats not the line, just saying
<surgy> blane: try apt-get vlc
<ForgeAus> surgy illegal? thats a bit silly
<surgy> sorry
<ForgeAus> how can reading a DVD be illegal?
<hatta> america's a bit silly
<surgy> blane do this without the "        "sudo adpt-get install vlc"
<hatta> decrypting the dvd is illegal
<blane> ok
<ForgeAus> why's the thing encrypted in the first place?
<surgy> well you cant have a dvd loaded on your ram on a linux machine or any other type of memory
<dddude55> so you cant burn it
<Theory> stop evil pirates making unauthorised duplicates
<hatta> so that they can prohibit you from reading it
<Theory> (not that it works...)
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> this doesn't make sense - if you own the DVD
<hatta> pirates can just make bit perfect copies that will be decoded by a legit player though
<surgy> blane: how did that work?
<dddude55> quick question, assumming i install kubuntu on this computer with no problems(not liekyl but..)
<blane> didnt, i need to download it first?
<dddude55> can i run my normal games on it, i dont remember
<ForgeAus> yeah copy the raw data and its just the same as the DVD it come from
<dddude55> only certain ones right?
<surgy> forgeAus: you cant load it into memory legally, becuase you dont own the dvd, you own the liscense to watch it
<Theory> dddude55: some games are ported to linux, many are not
<ForgeAus> surgy... thats rediculous
<Theory> yes. true though.
<ForgeAus> if you don't own a license to watch it how can you put a DVD in your DVD player and see it?
<surgy> dddude55: check out cedega and wine they are "application layers for win32" basicly windows emulators for exe files
<dddude55> i would dual-boot this comp but it only has 15GB out of 100 left lol
<dddude55> doesnt leave much for linux
<ForgeAus> the law here just doesn't seem to make any sense
<surgy> forgeAus: you only own the liscense to watch it, not to copy it, loading into your ram is copying technicly
<dddude55> well if the law made sense none would make any money off it
<ForgeAus> lol ddd
<NightBird> anyone know how to get aiglx working with kubuntu?
<dddude55> ^_^
<ForgeAus> surgy... that bit makes some kinda sense
<surgy> yes, but piracy isnt right, it should be stopped
<ForgeAus> but the owner isn't left with a way to watch it without loading it into ram...
<ForgeAus> the law doesn't handle that...
<ForgeAus> or at least doesn't seem to by what your saying
<Theory> sorry, "owner" ?
<ForgeAus> (I'm talking about on their pc)
<ForgeAus> owner of the disc itself
<surgy> forgeaus: no, you can load it into ram on your dvd player becuase you cant minipulate it there, but you cant load it into ram on your linux box becuase then you can minipulate it
<Theory> i.e. rip it and z0mg upload it onto p2p fileshare networks all over the internet
<surgy> and hense it cannot be copied
<ForgeAus> surgy if you wanted to get around that all you need is a dvdplayer that can manipulate it... but thats not the pint
<ForgeAus> grr point
<genii> ForgeAus what bugs me is they always advertise: Own it on DVD today!   but you are really just renting it
<pablo7> surgy: there are ways...
<Theory> anyway, technically it is very possible
<ForgeAus> just to do plain innocent watching on a PC ... the law shouldn't stop that if you paid for the DVD
<surgy> forgeaus: trust me it will be illegal on those dvd players soon too, if its not allready
<Theory> google will give you the answersss
<ForgeAus> otherwise its illegal for them to sell it!
<ForgeAus> (ie they sold you a service/product that you were unable to use...)
<Theory> in the UK if you buy a CD it is technically illegal to transfer the music onto your iPod
<pablo7> ForgeAus: i agree.
<surgy> forgeaus: no if you have the liscense to sell it you can sell it, if you have the liscense to copy it you can copy it if you have the liscense to watch it you can only watch it not copy
<blane> surgy says cant find vlc package... sorry im really new at this lol
<dddude55> anyone know if guild wars runs on linux?
<ForgeAus> surgy your not connecting with what I'm saying
<ForgeAus> I believe you with what you said tho
<surgy> blane: hold on
<genii> License it on DVD today! <-- doesn't quite have the same meaning does it?
<dddude55> afk looking downstairs
<ForgeAus> I don't care about licenses... there should be a legal way to watch a CD I paid for... if there is no legal way provided theres somethign wrong with the law right?
<ForgeAus> lol genii yeah doesn't...
<surgy> dddude55: go google cedega and look at the games db it gives it a play rating from garbage to great and tells what works and what doesnt
<Theory> there is a legal way. buy a DVD player :-)
<surgy> blane: i pmed you
<ForgeAus> Theory what if you don't have one?...
<surgy> they are only like $25 here
<shinigami> i still can't get my edgy to boot up at login screen!........last resort is to reinstall
<Theory> then why are you buying DVDs? ;-)
<blane> i need to register, just a sec
<surgy> ok
<ForgeAus> because I have a DVD drive in my PC why do I need a DVD player?
<mena> ForgeAus, Do you have any suggestion
<mena> about what i write
<ForgeAus> the law makes you spend more money?
<ForgeAus> mena?
<mena> yes
<surgy> forgeaus: techniqely thats for watching and changing dvds you made and moving dvd data images around
<genii> shinigami I think thats your best option actually. If it was able to be repaired from what you have now, any other issues later would be suspect anyhow
<BluesKaj> the greed knows no bounds and as long as the themovie makers keep trying to grab as much profit by their restrive efforts the more the pirates push back
<Theory> ForgeAus: just like a windows CD doesn't give you a license to install windows on every piece of hardware you own
<dddude55_> ok im on the laptop now
<Theory> having a DVD doesn't necessarily imply you can watch it on any system you have
<mena> ForgeAus, sorry on another channel i dint sleep well sorry
<shinigami> sigh........that means i'm going to download edgy installation cd..
<ForgeAus> thats another thing
<mena> heehehh
<mena> ^_^
<ForgeAus> windows for one pc only is wrong
<shinigami> because upgrading from dapper to edgy seems like buggy for me
<dddude55_> for kubuntu, do you have to restart to pick up a mouse you just plug in?
<Theory> for example, DVDs are traditionally region locked, you can only watch it on players bought from the same place as the DVD
<ForgeAus> if I PAID for the OS I should be able to do whatever the hell I please with it... if I got 3 PC's I should be able to use it on 3 PC's without paying any more...
<surgy> forgeaus: well you know whats legal and whats not it sounds like you should aim your anger towards your local politician, congressman the pope, we cant change anything here sorry
<genii> dddude55 If it's a usb mouse no. For ps mice, sometimes yes
<ForgeAus> thats one reason I'm not buying another windows OS
<ForgeAus> lol surgy, good point...
<dddude55_> ok well im gonna grab the mouse of my windows comp and reboot brb
<xsacha> ForgeAus: it's a different matter if you got vista free for submitting one bug :)
<Theory> wow, that's a lot of free copies of vista...
<xsacha> i was happy to accept my free vista ultimate.. but i havent used it yet
<flaccid> i'm going to call it pista
<ForgeAus> lol xsacha... I'll need to get 3 bugs submitted then
<pablo7> ForgeAus: i disagree.
<xsacha> naah i submitted about 5,.. it's only from first bug you submit
<dddude55> lol ok taking mouse off this comp now ;P
<xsacha> if i had multiple connect accounts, then yes :P
<xsacha> think i can sell this vista ultimate retail cd key and how much for?
<Theory> probs non-transferable :-)
<xsacha> they dont know
<genii> xsacha: It only works on the first box you install to.
<Theory> well yes
<flaccid> hang on one sec. how did you get free vista and from who?
<surgy> forgeaus: if you wrote a program, how whould you feal if someone made an "8in1" cd of all eight of your programs? and gave it away for free?
<xsacha> i havent used the key yet
<surgy> thats the real question
<Theory> but if people don't care about legallity they can just warez vista easily enough...
<xsacha> flaccid: got it from microsoft in connect beta for submitting atleast one bug
<mena> i do this to make beryl window manager start auto but nothing happened ] 
<flaccid> ah
<mena> n -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager~/.kde/Autostart/beryl
<mena> ln*
<flaccid> xsacha: microsofts road to using the community :) soon you'll be writing the os hehehe
<swami> put it to start with a delay
<mena> any idea plz
<swami> cause the xgl or what u use doesn;'t have time to load
<xsacha> flaccid: they didnt even look at my bug by the way.. you would have got free vista for saying "OS is too bloated"
<swami> so u must load beryl in a bout 1 min maximum after the sistem startss
<Theory> hrm, cunning marketting move
<flaccid> xsacha: they paid nothing to have a public testing team and it cost them nothing give you a free copy. they win, not you.
<mena> swami, are you talking to mee
<xsacha> well they lost out on potential revenue
<swami> yes
<swami> .msg mena yes
<mena> okay
<flaccid> no they didn't...
<Theory> the people who submit bugs are exactly the people you want to have vista, as they are the people who will be asked computer questions by their friends
<elyon225> Could someone tell me why Adept's descriptions of packages are totally wrong?
<xsacha> you would think the product testers would be most likely to buy the product?
<flaccid> they saved a shitload of money
<xsacha> i guess not in the products case
<flaccid> thats irrelevant hey
<shinigami> are there any issues for upgrading from dapper to edgy without fresh installation from cd?
<mena> swami, how to make it with dealy
<mena> delay*
<genii> I beta-tested windoze 2.0 way back
<genii> when it ran on 8086
<swami> adn add in it the load of beryl-manager
<Chuckie_Ice> >.>
<Theory> anyone else itching to make a catty remark about how MS traditionally makes people pay to beta test their software?
<elyon225> Theory: I think even THEY admit that now.
<xsacha> Theory: i got this cheapo webcam for beta testing messenger 7 and guess what i got for messenger 8
<thoreauputic> Theory: you use windows, you are automaticallya Beta tester guinea pig ;)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> xsacha: herpes and a nasty cough?
<dddude55_> well usb mouse works but since touch is messed up the cursor moves on its own still
<duffyd> stdin: et all - I just downloaded and booted my laptop off of the Kubuntu 6.10 CD but it freezes when checking the disk drives (I left it for several minutes and it just sat there) - my disk drive already has partitions on it - I seem to remember a similar thing happening when installing Ubuntu a while back - any suggestions?
<Chuckie_Ice> xsacha: a vasectomy?
<Chuckie_Ice> oh
<swami> :))
<Theory> thoreauputic: your premise is inaccurate :-)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> but that's offtopic, so i'll leave it be
<swami> vasectomy:))
<duffyd> stdin: this is when I had started the installer
<thoreauputic> Theory: no I meant, "if you use windows" :)
<Theory> oh right
<thoreauputic> :)
<flaccid> i guess the vista beta was an alpha and the vista final is a beta
<genii> thoreauputic: Hows Walden these days? LOL
<xsacha> this is what i got for beta testing messenger 8.1.. a nice email saying: "What sort of prize do we get for beta testing the software? Unfortunately, our budget does not allow us to give a prize to all of our testers."
<Theory> one would hope the final version is beta...</terrible-pun>
<ForgeAus> just wait for service pack 2
<thoreauputic> flaccid: service pack is already in the works apparently :)
<flaccid> thoreauputic: i'm sure it was released with lots of known flaws
<flaccid> heh
<dddude55_> duffyd: how much ram is on your laptop
<thoreauputic> genii: think "Civil Disobedience" rather than "Walden" :)
<Theory> all software is released with lots of known flaws
<Theory> even ubuntu :-)
<genii> thoreauputic: :)
<duffyd> from memory, last time I fixed this was just to manually edit the partition tables prior to launching the installer
<duffyd> dddude55: 2Gb
<ForgeAus> I don't understand how the upgrade alone can be sold for around $500 here (for ultimate)
<mena> swami, plz replay
<xsacha> ForgeAus: so that i can sell mine for $400
<dddude55_> hmm are you doing dual-boot or is it supposed to repartion the whole thing
<ForgeAus> if thats the case I'd hate to think how much a full package would be!
<xsacha> oh mine is a full
<duffyd> dddude55: dual boot
<ForgeAus> (ie the main non-upgrade version)
<duffyd> dddude55: I had it running fine under Mepis and also under Debian Unstable so should be fine
<flaccid> get this. i did a m$ license questionaaire thing to get a free usb pen drive. after waiting ages i finally got another email advising that non US residents are not eligible and yet i was able to select australia as my country on the form and there was no mention of that on the site...
<xsacha> im in aus too, so yeah i could sell this ultimate for.. what? $800?
<dddude55_> hmm its possible that you are telling it to make the linux part too big and its trying to install on used space
<dddude55_> maybe running windows defrag might help
<flaccid> xsacha: 750 i think
<xsacha> flaccid: i live in australia and they shipped over this webcam to me just for applying for messenger 7 beta
<duffyd> dddude55: the partition has got an LVM + LVs on it so may be confusing the installer
<dddude55_> im just guessing though duffy
<ForgeAus> flaccid thats stupid too... why should you be disadvantaged just because your not american?
<duffyd> dddude55: np, thanx
<ForgeAus> grrrrr
<genii> Is there a server version of vista? Every year m$oft sends the place I work 12 copies of whatever software they make plus a server install. I have a collection now of server 2000 onwards pinned to my corkboard
<dddude55_> ^_^
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there some deb repo from where i can just apt-get install the newest openoffice version?
<flaccid> hey i guess you lucky sacha
<xsacha> genii: Longhorn Server
<Theory> genii: not released yet
<dddude55_> vista is like $300
<swami> make a scritp and insite u put delay 600 and then the code to start ur beryl
<dddude55_> and closest version to server is vista business
<swami> make a scritp and insite u put delay 600 and then the code to start ur beryl
<duffyd> dddude55: I did have a similar problem with the Ubuntu 6.06 installer on a desktop pc
<swami> make a scritp and insite u put delay 60 and then the code to start ur beryl
<swami> make a scritp and insite u put delay 60 and then the code to start ur beryl
<ForgeAus> dddude 500 or so in australia for the Ultimate version
<Theory> server 2003 is a fair bit newer than XP though
<dddude55_> i did as well duffy
<ForgeAus> (not sure about the others)
<swami> mena
<flaccid> ForgeAus: because americans thinkt hey are the centre of the world. i mean its cool it for was for non-us but don't let me waste my time fill it in and allow me to select my australia in australia . so dodgy
<swami> that's for u
<pablo7> i think i stick with dapper lts updates.
<dddude55_> the comp i was using also has an old chimera sound card that is incompatible with any dll in linux
<mena> swami, okay okay oay wait a seconed how can i make ascript
<dddude55_> so i gave up on that comp
<duffyd> dddude55: oh, ok. Strange thing is it doesn't even bring up the partition management screen. Just freezes before that
<duffyd> dddude55: ahh
<ForgeAus> flaccid I guess you were supposed to read the fineprint first!
<mena> swami, sorry i am not very samrt
<mena> smart*
<dddude55_> oh really? its freezing before the partition table part
<flaccid> ForgeAus: there was no fine print :)
<ForgeAus> (it would have been in the terms and conditions of the offer/contest/whatever)
<duffyd> dddude55: if it works under Mepis (which uses 6.06 Ubuntu stuff) it should work under 6.10 (I would've thought)
<swami> touch script.sh
<flaccid> well i actually read all the terms
<duffyd> dddude55: yup
<swami> mcedit script.sh
<xsacha> once i went to the mcdonalds website and it had this checkbox: 'Choose your country:'  (to go to localised site)    and only USA was in the drop down box
<the_hammer> hi guys
<ForgeAus> flaccid I think thats illegal not to give the person access to the terms and conditions first
<swami> and the write inside what i told
<swami> u
<flaccid> hehehe
<mena> swami, okay
<the_hammer> whats the exact kernal version of kubuntu 610 please?
<dddude55_> hmm i remember when i was installing ubuntu that, like you said, i had to partition it myself
<genii> Theory Due to pressure at work I installed Enterprise server 2003 and tried to get it to play nice thru the additional unix tools CD they give. But no dice. So I just made a debian box instead and told them all it wwas the install from m$oft ROFL
<ForgeAus> it'd have to be in there somewhere
<dddude55_> but i used a windows version partitioner and its all funky
<flaccid> ForgeAus: no there was terms. i read them. nothing about only for non-us there.
<xsacha> the_hammer: 2.6.17-10
<dddude55_> there is like 2GB that is unaccessible to windows or linux now lol
<ForgeAus> flaccid then your eligible for the prize
<ForgeAus> if its not in the terms and conditions then its not a valid excuse
<xsacha> flaccid: do what any american would do,.. sue
<the_hammer> xsacha,  is it easy to update to a later version?
<xsacha> the_hammer: not sure
<ForgeAus> (of course theres probably an escape clause in the terms and conditions somewhere)
<the_hammer> or will it cause broken packages and such?
<duffyd> dddude55: :-)
<flaccid> ForgeAus: indeed. lets be realistic..
<duffyd> dddude55: bad karma dude ;-)
<ForgeAus> flaccid sure it may or may not be realistic... I'm just stating thats how it goes legally
<duffyd> dddude55: I had a similar issue when initially installing Mepis and I messed with it in 'advanced' mode to I didn't have the 'gaps' in the partitions
<ForgeAus> (trying to fight that in a court of law might be a whole other matter entirely)
<jdcnyc> I got my Kubuntu box back, but I'm missing the passwords for most applications. How can I find Konversation password(s)? I'm logging automatically,
<flaccid> it would actually be better to claim that it was a binding contract with an exchange of service and that they didn't comply with the contract and that they did it to get personal information.
<flaccid> ForgeAus: don't worry i know the legal system
<genii> I think if ppl got some added incentive other than posterity for fixing linux bugs (like a hat or badge for instance) development would quadruple overnight
<dddude55_> omg i finally got universe/multiverse enabled in adept lol
<duffyd> dddude55: either way, this has to be a heck of a lot easier than installing Debian 'by hand'
<dddude55_> time to get ksynaptics and see if it helps
<duffyd> dddude55: :-)
<dddude55_> lol i never went for the full debian build
<duffyd> dddude55: how about dselect ;-)
<duffyd> works for me
<ForgeAus> whats the current version of apt?
<dddude55_> i was told to start simple till i know what im doing
<dddude55_> forge: i have 2.0
<duffyd> dddude55: for sure. Debian is just 'too hard', and Ubuntu runs pretty much all the latest stuff anyway - so I've pretty much decided to go with Ubuntu for my server builds now
<dddude55_> i just installed it today so mine is up to date
<dddude55_> i wanted ubuntu again, then i saw that there were projects based off it
<ForgeAus> mine is 1.6.0
<genii> ubuntu server 6.06 has been solid for me so far
<dddude55_> so i decided to go with kubunut lol
<mena> swami, Where to put that script
<duffyd> dddude55: kde all the way!
<duffyd> dddude55: I just can't get used to gnome :-(
<dddude55_> im not used to typing on a laptop anymore, so many typos
<dddude55_> that and the keypad is missing the letter y
<duffyd> dddude55: yay!!!! It works now - had to delete my LVM partition though :-(
<ForgeAus> wait not sure I need it
<dddude55_> gnome was ok, kde seems a bit faster though
<pablo7> dddude55: i preferred adept over synaptic, how does ksynaptic compare with its gnome counterpart?
<dddude55_> heh
<ForgeAus> maybe... I might ask later
<dddude55_> anything important on that partition?
<dddude55_> oh no
<dddude55_> im using adept
<dddude55_> im talking about ksynaptic, for touchpads
<duffyd> dddude55: no, just had my preconfigured LVM stuff - so didn't have to start from scratch with it. But np. Got all the data backed up.
<dddude55_> duffyd: thats good
* duffyd feels all *tingly* looking at the awesome Kubuntu installer :-)
<flaccid> not sure what you did with the lvm but you can mount them in ubuntu
<pablo7> !ksynaptic
<duffyd> I feel a 'blogging feeling' coming on :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdcnyc> How tingly?
<ForgeAus> grrr
<dddude55_> ive seen the kubuntu installer twice today tryying to fix this mouse issue
<duffyd> flaccid: yeah, I just thing the installer *barfs* when finding LVM stuff existing on the partition
<mena> ForeAgus, Do ypu can tell me where to put the script
<ForgeAus> ok what package provides dependancies for:
<mena> you*
<ForgeAus>   python-apt: Depends: libapt-inst-libc6.4-6-1.1
<ForgeAus>               Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.51
<ForgeAus> its apt right?
<duffyd> I've had exactly the same issue with both the Ubuntu/Kubuntu installers
<ForgeAus> what repository for edgy is the correct version of apt in for those dependancies?
<flaccid> well if it doens't ID the lvm correctly you can still install around it
<dddude55_> !ksynaptic
<dddude55_> err
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> "the script?" what script?
<flaccid> !find ksynaptic
<ubotu> Found: ksynaptics
<flaccid> !ksynatpics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynatpics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dddude55_> ty flaccid
<ForgeAus> !find kynaptic
<flaccid> !ksynaptics
<dddude55_> err
<dddude55_> lol
<ubotu> Package/file kynaptic does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<mena> forgeaus, a scrpit to delay beryl start on start up
<flaccid> damn
<ForgeAus> mena I have no idea
<dddude55_> waht does beryl do, the site doesnt say to much at first glance
<flaccid> but hey i think i might need that program
<mena> forgeaus, okay
<ForgeAus> try in #beryl or #xgl
<dddude55_> i saw a vid taht said kubuntu + beryl
<fignew> ksynaptic = good stuff
<ForgeAus> or is it xlg...
<ForgeAus> some tla anyhow
<dddude55_> and they switched workspaces by turning the screen
<dddude55_> it was cool
<ForgeAus> beryl gives you the desktop cube
<ForgeAus> ie 3D desktop
<duffyd> thanx everyone - l8r
<dddude55_> thats what i want ^_^
<ForgeAus> and more
<dddude55_> but 1 thing at a time
<dddude55_> gotta get this mouse issue working
<ForgeAus> agreed ddd
<ForgeAus> depends on your videocard and lots of other things
<pablo7> dddude55: you got a usb mouse?
<dddude55_> my mouse keeps moving to the bottom right and i cant click anything >.<
<dddude55_> yeah i just plugged it in
<dddude55_> touchpad is bugging out still
<dddude55_> can i temporarily disable the touch pad?
<dddude55_> it would really help if i could
<dddude55_> wahts wrong witht his line?       sudo apt-get install ksynaptics
<ForgeAus> doesnt seem anything wrong with it
<ForgeAus> whats the error you get?
<dddude55_> ok i found the problem
<dddude55_> its installing now
<pablo7> dddude55: so the touchpad works without the external mouse plugged in?
<dddude55_> nope
<dddude55_> touch pad only moves the mouse, and never where i want
<dddude55_> it doesnt left click or tap click
<dddude55_> only right click
<dddude55_> it is possible my touchpad is just broken
<genii> dddude55 I'd disable it in bios if possible
<dddude55_> hmm didnt think of that lol
<pablo7> dddude55: what's the make, model of your laptop?
<dddude55_> dell latitude C610
<ForgeAus> whats the command line to fix broken packages, sudo apt-get --fix-broken ??
<dddude55_> i looked on linux on laptops.com
<dddude55_> but it just said use a certain kernel
<flaccid> dell are usually reall good for linux support out of box
<dddude55_> yeah but this laptop is like 6 years old and has been dropped a few times
<flaccid> ah true
<dddude55_> although i was told linux likes older machines better
<flaccid> i think i have one of those. i took the ram out and put it in my imac hehe
<Dr_willis> Linux can run very very well on older machines. :)
<Dr_willis> Cutting Edge just came out last week - machines with fancy new features... can be a problem. :)
<dope> i put Linux on my NES
<genii> It runs fine on my celeron 300 64Mb and 3.2Gb hd :)
<flaccid> hmm it comes down to the hardware. i could find lots of old hardware that still won't work on linux
<dddude55_> it comes down to who has had this problem and put it on the internet before lol
<Dr_willis> I can find lots of OLD hardware that dont work on XP also. :)
<ForgeAus> lol
<flaccid> there would be a way to diagnose. heh i need to do the same thing for my notebook which is on freebsd - can get usb mouse to work and not the touchpad
<dddude55_> great i installed ksynaptics and cant find it on the hdd
<triker> #ubuntu-es
<ForgeAus> 77% of PCBSD I hope this was worth it!
<triker> #ubuntu-latin
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  the touchpad may be appearing as a 'psaux' device.
<ForgeAus> (just some fun for VMware
<Dr_willis> vmware is handy :)
<ForgeAus> I love it :)
<flaccid> ForgeAus: w0a cool. why you installing that?
<flaccid> what is a psaux device?
<ForgeAus> flaccid I'm not
<ForgeAus> just downloading and running
<ForgeAus> no installation necessary! rofl
<flaccid> is it a live cd?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  rember the old 'round' mouse conectors?
<genii> ps2 auxiliary port
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> its a VMware "appliance"
<genii> ps2 primary = keyboard ps2 aus = mouse
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  gotta lvoe those
<ForgeAus> 719 meg tho
<flaccid> yes ps2. this one is serial iirc
<genii> ps2 *aux*
<flaccid> ForgeAus: pc bsd rox. i'm a freebsd-kde user
<Dr_willis> serial? thats a different kind of mouse. :)
<ForgeAus> Drwillis you know of any OSX appliances?
<ForgeAus> awesome flaccid!
<Dr_willis> From a "legal point of view" i cant answer that.. :) but lets say... ive seen them..
<ForgeAus> perhaps I'll see you from within it soon-ish
<Dr_willis> oh wait i did answer that...
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> and yeah you can just add pc bsd on to freebsd which i might do one day
<ForgeAus> rofl
<genii> Isn't the iPhone an OSX appliance? (as such)
<flaccid> i just find bsd stable
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  and it ran rather slowly.
<Dr_willis> genii,  we are refering to vmware-appliance. - which is a 'preinstalled' os on a vmware disk image
<genii> Dr_willia Ah, OK :) I have embedded linux appliances on the brain these days
<genii> bah typos
<flaccid> m0n0wall is the best appliance example :)
<ForgeAus> m0n0wall?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> http://m0n0wall.de
<flaccid> thing is an applicance needs to have a physical application. what is the purpose vmware-appliance?
<genii> flaccid vmware-appliance is a virtual puter in which to run an OS
<uRblong2us> hi
<flaccid> thats not an appliance :)
<uRblong2us> how do I connect to Yahoo chat with GAIM?
<flaccid> thats a guest os w/ virtual machine :)
<ForgeAus> flaccid its called an appliance by vmware
<ForgeAus> not sure I agree with the terminology either tho
<uRblong2us> it keeps telling me that the room is MAYBE is full, which is bs
<flaccid> yes by vmware. marketing BS . :)
<ForgeAus> grrr frostwire failed to boot up
<genii> flaccid LOL thats my view also...for me an appliance is an embedded version which is compiled/optimised/dedicated for single purpose like m0n0wall or freeNAS or so on
<flaccid> agreed enii
<dddude55_> wtf my laptop says theres no wireless device but samba sees my network
<flaccid> oops genii
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates his headless netbooting cluster of machines which can't seem to be passed something simple like a default username to add in a preseed file
<dddude55_> shit im a dumbass
<dddude55_> im on the wire
<flaccid> if appliance because more of a buzz word, watch m$ jump on the bandwagon and try something...
<pablo7> dddude55: are you able to use the system settings gui after installing?
<ForgeAus> um help!
* genii ponders if iAppliance is trademarked yet
<dddude55_> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<ForgeAus> sh - bash -  java is it ok to kill that process?
<ForgeAus> if not what process to kill for frostwire
<dddude55_> arg im so confused lol
<ForgeAus> all I got is a splashscreen
<dddude55_> i cant find ksynaptics now that its installed
<Dr_willis> type the command perhaps?
<dddude55_> installed it through adept
<flaccid> ForgeAus: i'd kill java i guess
<dddude55_> i did -_-
<flaccid> jre or whatever
<ForgeAus> that worked
<Dr_willis> actually it may be a panel-applet and in the menus there.
<flaccid> apps like frostwire and azureus have issues on ubuntu iirc.
<ForgeAus> rerunning it now...
<flaccid> which is another reason why i changed :(
<Dr_willis> flaccid, Ive never noticed any issues with them. other then the sh/dash/bash issue.
<pablo7> dddude55: run konsole & type `whereis ksynaptics'
<ForgeAus> grrr still bad
<ForgeAus> ok can't seem to run frostwire
<flaccid> well for example install dapper and azureus... you will start to get pissed with the popups not going away. amongst other things
<surgy> forgeaus: whats your error?
<dddude55_> azerus takes up too many sys resources
<dddude55_> i go with utorrent
<pablo7> dddude55: how about `sudo updatedb' then type `locate ksynaptics'
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<dddude55_> ill try pablo
<flaccid> azureus is fine imo
<hagabaka> i use kmldonkey
<flaccid> its better than ktorrent
<surgy> hi balen
<genii> Anything that needs intensive resources like a p2p program shouldn't be written in an interpreted language
<genii> ie: java
<surgy> blane: pm me
<hagabaka> java isn't interpreted
<surgy> genii: and java is pretty quick
<Dr_willis> never noticed torrents being that intensive  either.
<dwidmann> java actually performs pretty well
<linuxgoober> does anyone know how to change konsole's font color?
<genii> Heh, that got some hackles up LOL
<flaccid> genii: haha define an interpreted language. i believe java is compiled ?
<dwidmann> compiled and interpreted
<dddude55_> hey waht do i open to browse folders...
<flaccid> no such thing as an interpreted language
<hagabaka> compiled for a virtual machine
<flaccid> ok that means nothing however
<genii> flaccid Well, as I understand the differences: compiled= takes source code or high-level programming syntax and produces object code (executable machine language). Interpreted language is run on-the-fly by using a virtual machine or so on
<hagabaka> although there's native compiler for java too
<pablo7> dddude55: konqueror is your friend.
<flaccid> you might complain about the overhead, but thats about it
<hagabaka> genii: interpreted and virtual machine are not related
<flaccid> genii: yeah thats really wrong sorry
<hagabaka> interpreted languages are interpreted by interpreters
<dwidmann> java is compiled to an intermediate byte code which is in turn run by a virtual machine ...
<genii> Yeah OK. Was a while since I had to think about the differences actually
<flaccid> there is still no point here...
<flaccid> sorry i am wrong
<flaccid> they do call it interpreted
<flaccid> heh my bad
<flaccid> but yeah java is compiled
<pablo7> dddude55: also from the command line you can type `cd' and the directory.
<dddude55_> ty
<flaccid> how stupid am i? i just call em scripts heh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpreted_language
<genii> But the point I was trying to make is that if it's not a native executable, it will be hogging resources
<hagabaka> that's not true either
* Dr_willis has heard these arguments wayyy too many times.
<genii> Dr_willis ROFL
<dwidmann> genii: after you get past the loading of the jvm and the fact you have to keep it in memory the performance is actually pretty damned good
<flaccid> genii: that is simply overhead. if hardware can do it, what is the big deal. java is less bloat than a windows server for example..
<flaccid> people have this misconception that java just eats resources etc.
<Dr_willis> everything needs to be in assembly!
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> new computers need not worry about java...
<genii> Dr_willis You're my new buddy
<dddude55_> can a 16MB card run beryl?
<dwidmann> dr_willis, pull out the punch cards :O
<genii> I'll bring the old PDP9 and the card reader!
* Balsamic_Chicken pulls out the piston
<dwidmann> dddude55 the real question is if it can run it well
<thoreauputic> dwidmann: punch cards? Real Men (tm) use patch cables and switches!
<flaccid> man i make myself look stupid sometimes. i've even done programming at uni. i guess i drink and smoke too much
<flaccid> i would like an abacus
<flaccid> however you spell it
<genii> !abacus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abacus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> heh
<makuseru> how can i add a program to the list of programs that open on startup
<thoreauputic> flaccid: but does it run linux?
* thoreauputic runs
<flaccid> thoreauputic: um you know those things to count on
* n8k99_ enjoys writing code with knotted rope
<dwidmann> makuseru: make a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<makuseru> thank you
<thoreauputic> flaccid: yes, thank you, I know what an abacus is :)
<flaccid> oh
* dwidmann makes n8k99 an appointment with the people with white coats
<flaccid> well i didn't even know if i spelt it right so you knew what i meant
<n8k99_> Oh! not again!
<flaccid> hey guys i spelt something right an remembered something. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abacus
<dwidmann> But you'll get a stylin' jacket ;)
<thoreauputic> n8k99_: knoted rope? You should code in COBOL with the letters from alphabet soup!
<flaccid> my abacus is pre-compiled but, not interpreted
<genii> AAAAAHHHHHHHHH
<flaccid> like my joke, genii ?
* genii runs wildly from the COBOL freaks
<flaccid> kubuntu COBOL edition
<flaccid> dare ya to re-write it
* thoreauputic pursues genii with seven spaces and capital letters
<genii> don't even joke about that
<n8k99_> runs on rope and abaci
<dwidmann> Man, that's wild
<genii> I was traumatised for life by cobol
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> i was traumatised for life with asp
<flaccid> heh
* thoreauputic was traumatised for life by Fortran IV
<flaccid> nice
<thoreauputic> ..and COBOL
<flaccid> wish i was alive back then
<thoreauputic> heh
<dwidmann> html + css ...... browser compatibility nightmares ...... x_x
<n8k99_> i was just traumatised period
<flaccid> dwidmann: 98% of websites are obsolete
<dwidmann> and the other 2%?
<flaccid> are people who can do web standards
<n8k99_> haven't been written yet
<dddude55_> dwidmann: porn
<dwidmann> oh, so I'm part of the other 2%, yay
<flaccid> yep, so am i!! :)
<dwidmann> I heard that porn only makes up 1% of the internet. That number just can't be right.
<genii> dwidmann: The rest is sites that just pretend
<flaccid> you must of been drugged up
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  well it depends - if you count the torrent porn.. its much higher.. :)
<flaccid> but if you pretend to do pr0n its still pr0n
<n8k99_> 62% of the internet is pictures of kittens
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  but it also depends on if you are refering to the % of web suites.. or the % of data/traffic.
<dddude55_> even withe 'locate' i cant find where its installed
<dwidmann> dr_willis: I'll take your expert word for that, you must know oh so well.
<dddude55_> just a few folders with barely anything in them
<genii> Where the hell do you guys get your statistics???
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  its research for my book. :)
<dwidmann> Yes, uh uh, research, riigggghhhhhhhht
<flaccid> genii: credited books in this case for me
<Dr_willis> last #'s i heard last week - Torrent Traffic is growing.. and is over 50% of the trafic.
<flaccid> were the info was from research/survey
<dwidmann> s/uh uh/uh huh/
<Dr_willis> and the % of spam mail.. is... staggering
<n8k99_> genii: smae place i get 77.2% of my statistics --- thin air
<genii> Dr_willis downloading kitten pictures, obviously
<dwidmann> poor kittens :(
<Dr_willis> genii,  yep. 'Hello Kitty Uncut" i hear is very popular.
<Dr_willis> "Hello Kitty, gone wild"
<genii> Good Kittens gone Bad!
<ForgeAus> how do I make kde/conqueror require double click to activate icons?
<flaccid> well this article is sooo wrong http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;530976807
<dddude55_> lol
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: go to systemsettings -> mouse
<dddude55_> go into system settings
<flaccid> i'll get proper figures soon on this
<dddude55_> then mouse
<dddude55_> T_T beat me too it
<dddude55_> i was too busy laughing
<dwidmann> so am I
* dwidmann clicks flaccid's link
* dddude55_ doest
<dddude55_> doesnt*
<flaccid> i don't see how m$ and google can provide the dept. of justice the right data
<flaccid> i don't see why they should of been consulted considering they are private commercial companies on the web. sif either of them would like to report the real percentage of pr0n
<n8k99_> 1% of the internet is low compared to some magazine racks in midtown manhattan
<flaccid> hehe
<kapa> yamaha olp3-sax
<dwidmann> n8k99_: don't have to go far for that, just go to the local sheetz or 7-11 ...
<underdog5004> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dddude55_> anyone here on feisty fawn?
<underdog5004> like I'm one to talk...
<underdog5004> dddude55, nope
<flaccid> well the one high 1 i can find is just old and usenet ~83% http://www.spectacle.org/freespch/rimm.html
<underdog5004> dddude55, I leave the beta software to the beta testers...
<dwidmann> dddude55: I installed it, but it won't boot for me properly :\
<dwidmann> It's still alpha underdog5004
<dddude55_> lol
<dwidmann> not even beta yet
<eric> hallo all
<underdog5004> dddude55, I leave the alpha software to the alpha testers...
<dddude55_> im still debasting wether to use edgy or not let alone fawn
<dwidmann> hi eric
<underdog5004> lol
<genii> dddude55 If you see stdin around ask him about feisty, he runs it
<eric> hi dwidmann
<dddude55_> ok
<underdog5004> dddude55, if you want usability, use edgy, or even dapper. If you want sweet hotness, go for feisty
<dddude55_> im still trying to get ksynaptics running >.<
<dddude55_> lol sweet hotness eh
<flaccid> this person looks at it more objectively http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/raskin/5851
<underdog5004> yep
<genii> I had to revert to Dapper after Edgy upgrades
<ForgeAus> underdog what do you mean sweet hotness?
<ForgeAus> whats so sweet and hot about fiesty?
<dwidmann> if you want sweet hotness, start downloading sources and grab what you think is important ...
<underdog5004> THE sweet hotness
<Dr_willis> Sick little Puppy!
<underdog5004> uh...sweet hotness...no explanation needed
<ForgeAus> whats so good about fiesty?
<dddude55_> wahts so good about edgy
<underdog5004> it's...got the sweet hotness...
<ForgeAus> grrr
<genii> out of the box GL mostly
<flaccid> this one reckons 12% sites in 2003 http://healthymind.com/s-porn-stats.html
<ForgeAus> ddude I dunno whats so bad about dapper?
<ForgeAus> I know I like edgy
<dwidmann> I didn't see anything very good about feisty, it needs about 6 gallons of polish, per inch.
<underdog5004> gl?
<ForgeAus> but I don't know what dappers like
<ForgeAus> nor fiesty
<underdog5004> Edgy works for me...
<ForgeAus> same
<n8k99_> dwidmann: midtown manhattan is my local, um sheets?
* Dr_willis waits for 'zippy zebra'
<genii> GL= opengl drivers ... good for beryl and so on
<underdog5004> for me, upgrades have been transparent...
<ForgeAus> rofl Dr willis
<dddude55_> im on dapper just because im a noob still and it has lots of help
<dwidmann> if you say so n8k99_
<underdog5004> genii, yeah, but not for ati cards...
<ForgeAus> or cadgy coyote?
<underdog5004> which is to be expected...
* genii waits for Prickly Platypus
<underdog5004> cadgy?
<ForgeAus> or yelping yokel
<n8k99_> ForgeAus that would be a regression
<underdog5004> !cadgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !zippy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zippy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n8k99_> Wanking Wallaby
<orient> hello
<ForgeAus> oh efg I get it!
<underdog5004> hello, orient
<eric> hello orient
<ForgeAus> so we're waiting for ghastly goat?
* underdog5004 smacks his head
<orient> I had to reinstall kubuntu 6.10
<ForgeAus> (after feisty fawn
<underdog5004> something like that...
<genii> n8k99_ Damned Wallabies! LOL
<orient> to switch from x86_65 to i386
<dwidmann> grimey giraffe
<ForgeAus> then harrassed hornet...
<underdog5004> !ghastly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghastly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric> reinstall, huh
<flaccid> wallabies shit a lot down here
<underdog5004> orient, oh...ok
* flaccid is flaccid flaccid
<ForgeAus> then igloo impala
<Candamir> when I try to install skype, Ark says that the ar utility is not in the PATH. How can I fix this?
<orient> and now I have a problem with /lib/cpp
<underdog5004> !offtopic | ForgeAus dwidmann
<ubotu> ForgeAus dwidmann: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dddude55_> put it in the path
<eric> what prob?
<ForgeAus> good point underdog
<n8k99_> ForgeAus not sure igloo is an adjective
<Candamir> yeah but where is ar?
<underdog5004> orient, /lib/cpp? are you compiling?
<Candamir> kfind didn't show anything
<flaccid> pissed platypus
<dddude55_> canadamir: sorry, was just bored, im not actaully sure on that one
<dwidmann> underdog5004: maybe if someone would show up in there ... bleh
<Candamir> dddude55_ thanks anyway
<underdog5004> lol, dwidmann , you should start the movement...be a trendsetter
<dwidmann> Talking to myself in an empty room gets old/boring real quick, even on my bad days
<genii> Hanging out here I'm not getting any work done :) See you all when I take a breather later
<underdog5004> If you build it, they will come...
* genii slips out
<dwidmann> o.O someone drag him back here, and feed him some COBOL
* dddude55_ looks for the drag button
<ForgeAus> what room dwidman?
<orient> underdog5004: yes, but, stupid me
<ForgeAus> lol
<orient> I didn't install g++
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: #kubuntu-offtopic
<underdog5004> orient, nice
<orient> I am so sorry to bother you for nothing
<Candamir> so, does anyone know what this ar utility is?
<underdog5004> np...nothing else going on...
<underdog5004> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> http://internet-filter-review.toptenreviews.com/internet-pornography-statistics.html
<underdog5004> hmm, weird...
<orient> for dvd ripping I need to install a library
* dwidmann wonders what kind of google search results flaccid got when searching for internet porn stats
<orient> is it libdvdcss2?
<dwidmann> orient, yes, that's one of them
<Balsamic_Chicken> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> I think it's in the seveas repo
<dwidmann> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<dwidmann> that one too
<flaccid> did you know that 80% of 15-17 year olds have had multiple exposurs to hardc0re?>
<orient> thank you
<orient> but what is seveas repo?
<Balsamic_Chicken> what is hardc0re
<Balsamic_Chicken> is that a typo
* Dr_willis wonders how one even does such surveys.
<underdog5004> flaccid, I know I did...at 14
<Dr_willis> wouldent the act of doing the survey - expose the kids... thus.. making it 100%?
<underdog5004> bleagh...never looked at my aunt betty the same...
<flaccid> hehe
<Dr_willis> Those Archie Comics! They took away my childhood!!!
<flaccid> you thought about your aunt when you sufred the pr0n on the net at 14 ?
<flaccid> sound healthy :)
<soulrider> is it me or this article is bs? http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/secid;9652
<underdog5004> flaccid, uh...yeah...
<dwidmann> flaccid: that's whack dude
<dddude55_> where is the KDE control center o_O
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, seriously...can't believe Betty and Veronica are available to minors...oh well...
<flaccid> wtf is linux zone
<Dr_willis> i always put an PanelApplet icon for it on the panel dddude55
<dwidmann> flaccid: maybe he found his aunt :O
<Dr_willis> underdog5004,  those chicks are hot after all these years... :)
<flaccid> dwidmann: yeah well i didn't do it he did hhe!
<underdog5004> oh yeah!
<flaccid> dddude55: in the kmenu or run kcontrol
<underdog5004> they were pretty...helpful a few times...
* underdog5004 love 98 cent Tarontitos pizzas!
<soulrider> i wonder how they came up with that "1% is pr0n"
<Dr_willis> % of data moved...
<xsacha> "Did you know that 120% of the data on the internet is pr0n?"
<Dr_willis> or % of web sites.. or % of site names
<underdog5004> seriously
<flaccid> soulrider: by asking google and microsoft
<flaccid> but yeah who knows how
<Dr_willis> if you ask the Porn Filter program sites - they will say its 99% porn!
<flaccid> it assumes that all pr0n pages are publicly indexed...
<flaccid> hehehehe
<Dr_willis> and they are ALL out to get YOU and your kids!
<soulrider> it is kinda creepy that minors can look at pr0n
<Dr_willis> Porn is Bad! but "Texas Holdem" sites/tournies are ok...
<soulrider> but they willa llways find a wya to do so anyways...
<underdog5004> rofl
<flaccid> the best figure i found is that in 2003 12% of actual sites
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i agree with you
<Dr_willis> Kids always want to do what they are not supposed to do. :)
<flaccid> its not creepy its good
<xsacha> 7-17 year olds who would freely give out home address 29%             7-17 year olds who would freely give out email address       14%
<Dr_willis> I say Set up porn for all their homepages! get them SICK of it!
<xsacha> WTF?
<flaccid> we used just walk around fucking each other you know
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  now ya got to have the web cams ready and rolling!
<dwidmann> The creepiest number I saw on that one survey was saying that $3billion of the revenue was from child porn :(
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> dwidmann: that really is creepy
<flaccid> yeah thats a scary stat
<underdog5004> xsacha, lol
<underdog5004> 3 Billion...with a B?
<flaccid> now that is creepy
<dwidmann> underdog5004: yes
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,   its very easy to lie with stats like that.
<dwidmann> dr_willis, it's very easy to lie in general
<soulrider> schools should have sex education, and teach about diversity
<underdog5004> lol, I would sell porn of me, underage...if it was just me getting off...
<Dr_willis> its very easy to lie with any stats. :)
<DBO> ok guys...  really... what are we talking about and why?  also flaccid try to keep the swearing to a minimum
<underdog5004> hope I don't get kicked for that one...
<dddude55_> is it bad if my touch pad is under psaux
<dddude55_> in the xorg.con
<Dr_willis> 50% of peole belive that they are half the population!
* underdog5004 shuts up
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> DBO: i only swore once. thats pretty minimal. you can't swear 0.5.
<flaccid> :)
<Dr_willis> dddude55_,  thats often normal for the device to be /dev/psaux
<dddude55_> ok
<xsacha> "17% of all women struggle with a pornography addiction." huh?
<soulrider> instead of trying to stop piracy they should try and stop child pr0m
<dddude55_> lol i found out why i couldnt run ksynaptics
<DBO> flaccid, yeah, round down from 0.5 next time =)
<dddude55_> it just added touchpad to the kde control panel
<dddude55_> ^_^
<underdog5004> prom?
<soulrider> pr0n*
<flaccid> meh censorship sux. i aint censoring myself ok.
* Dr_willis counts soap-opreas and the lifetime channel movies as porn
* Dr_willis censors the censorship
<soulrider> Dr_willis: censors himself :P
* Dr_willis is incensortive
<dwidmann> did you here about that [expletive]  with that [deleted]  and that [censored] , oh my, it was horrible.
<flaccid> hehehe
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  but thats LEGAL in Mexico!
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> youre all so crazy...
<flaccid> man i [expletive]  hate when [expletive]  tell me to not [expletive]  swear!
<soulrider> :P
<dwidmann> soulrider: It's not a bug, it's a feature
* Dr_willis goes back to 'researching'
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> lol dwidmann
<Dr_willis> 3 out of 4 unemployed dentists surveyed - say to eat lots of sugary snacks! and brushing is for wimps!
<dddude55_> my touchpad is gay!
* Dr_willis should of been a dentist...
<Dr_willis> :)
<dddude55_> wont stop moving if i accidentally touch it
<Dr_willis> dddude55_,  touch it gently... with love..
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> dddude55_: why does it make it gay ?
<soulrider> if its gay and youre touching it that would make you gay too
<Dr_willis> It touched him first!
<Dr_willis> :)
<n8k99_> ddude55_ what if your touchpad is the opposite gender from you?
<soulrider> lol
* dddude55_ cries
<Dr_willis> 'it was just an experiment! honest!'
<soulrider> i hate when people say something is gay just because they dont like it
<flaccid> Sysinfo for 'lister.dev.xhost.com.au': FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE running KDE 3.5.1, , HD: 8/43GB, , 109 proc's,
<flaccid> see my notebook is called lister. hes male!!
<dwidmann> soulrider: feeling sorry for the gays?
<dwidmann> or the things being called gay?
<Dr_willis> I though a 'list' was.... or was that a 'lisp' ?
<flaccid> i touch is pad daily :)
<soulrider> it just boithers me that some people call everything gay as if it was wrong
<Dr_willis> i though they ment it was 'happy and cheerfull'
<flaccid> well there is gay and there is ghey
<flaccid> they are different
<Dr_willis> then theres gu-aaaay
<soulrider> flaccid: how are they different?
<dddude55_> then there's euraguay
<Dr_willis> Puragay
<Dr_willis> Paraguay?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: or worse yet, there is fabulous
<flaccid> and uranus
* dwidmann hides under his rock
<flaccid> um soulrider ghey is hard to easily define, maybe google
<soulrider> or urbandictionary :P
<dwidmann> http://urbandictionary.com anybody?
<underdog5004> or even gheigh
<n8k99_> and this relates to #kubuntu how?
<flaccid> kubuntu is gay
<underdog5004> very true
<soulrider> Usurping the traditional term GAY to take the homosexual meaning out and leaving in the lame. - and i still dont get the "lame" part
<underdog5004> not even close
<flaccid> its a happy operating system
<soulrider> lol flaccid
<soulrider> i hope youa ll know theres agy people working on ubuntu...
<n8k99_> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<flaccid> interesting definitions http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ghey
<surgy> how do i see a network share? do i have to mount it?
<flaccid> surgy: smb://server/ or smb:/ or smb://server/share in konqueror
<flaccid> and wtf am i watching golf
<dwidmann> surgy: systems -> remote places -> samba shares -> works also
<dddude55_> surgy: i want to k now also
<shinigami> what's the log file to see what are the errors when booting up (to login screen)
<flaccid> i also love krusader for smb
<dddude55_> i click a network computer and it shows nothing
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've never seen this before, what is the lan:// ioslave for?
<flaccid> shinigami: not sure if all go in there. but /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<surgy> dwidmann: theres no "remote places" in system or did you mean system settings?
<dwidmann> surgy: I mean the system menu
<dwidmann> should be right beside the k-menu
<dwidmann> on a default setup
<flaccid> which will take you to smb:/ hmm thats handy thanks dwidmann
<shinigami> because i seem to be stuck at a blank screen,until i press ctrl alt-7 then the login screen loads up..but i wanna check the logs..
<surgy> dwidmann: i see it thnx
<flaccid> shinigami: hmm maybe your usplash is rooted. i noticed issues on edgy with it. you try the other ttys ?
<shinigami> usplash is rooted..where's my usplash?
<shinigami> that means i just change the ownership right?
<flaccid> usplash is the splash screen
<surgy> dwidmann: but no shares are showing up..... and i know that my g/f has shared docs on her windows comp
<flaccid> surgy: you probably need netbios resolution
<dwidmann> it takes about 10 secs for mine, but I'm assuming you waited
<flaccid> surgy: no shares or no computers?
<dwidmann> surgy: try typing in "smb://mshome
<dddude55_> i have remote places under system
<calvarez> hello! I installed kubuntu edgy in a laptop. After a fresh install, neither apt-get nor adept will allow me to install more things. adept simply has everything grayed out, and apt-get says it cannot find the packages. IS there a repo config problem? In the past the repos would be configured properly right after a clean install
<shinigami> sbin/usplash?
<dddude55_> i see my network and click it
<dddude55_> it shows the other 3 comps on the network
<flaccid> to verfity that it works in gui smb://IPaddressOfComputer and in konsole smbclient -NL //ipaddressofserver
<dddude55_> i click a comp and none of the shared folders are there
<dddude55_> i timed out trying to see folders on the network
<flaccid> right. um put the share name in the URI manually and see if the share loads
<flaccid> eg. //computer/SharedDocs
<flaccid> you can hide smb shares, but its not something presented in windows
<surgy> dwidmann:
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~$ smb://mshome
<surgy> bash: smb://mshome: No such file or directory
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~$
<shinigami> how to find out if my usplash is rooted??
<surgy> and no computers or shares
<dwidmann> surgy, can't do it in bash
<dwidmann> I meant to do it in Konqueror
<flaccid> thats a URI not a command
<Dr_willis> :)
<dddude55_> it says 2 items, no files, 2 folders
<dddude55_> i typed in the shared name of the folder
<dddude55_> nothing
<flaccid> surgy: smbtree is handy as a command
<Dr_willis> i like smb4k
<flaccid> dddude55: try the command line tools
<surgy> dwidmann:ok
<flaccid> you'll get the error if you do smbclient //server/share
<dddude55_> ok i see a folder on the other comp
<flaccid> a folder or share?
<surgy> dwidmann: nothing is in mshome
<Dr_willis> the samba shares some times take a little time to show up.
<dddude55_> folder, and i see whats in the folder
<dddude55_> i have 2 comps in mshome
<dddude55_> 1 comp times out, the other shows everuthing
<dwidmann> surgy, are both comps on?
<flaccid> well lif your workgoup is not mshome its not going to work
<surgy> dwidmann: i got a timeout from konq
<flaccid> ok then the problem is most likely with that computer that is timing out. eg. firewall
<dddude55_> i see
<surgy> dwidmann: i was just making sure my end was set up right
<flaccid> verifty in konsole using smbclient
<dddude55_> lol come to think of it, i dont think i have any folders shared on that comp
<surgy> dwidmann: im guessing the problem is on her end
<flaccid> then let me know the error
<flaccid> i think with xp now you have to enable sharing as its off by default
<dddude55_> yeah cause the other comp doesnt see it either lol
<dddude55_> thats why
<dwidmann> surgy, probably, konqueror will pick up samba shares without even having samba configured at all on your end
<shinigami> how to find out if my usplash is rooted??
<dwidmann> shinigami: rooted?
<dddude55_> teehee im looking at my bros pics...
<surgy> dwidmann: and by samba shares you mean it will pick up the files that are shared via winxp?
<shinigami> <flaccid> shinigami: hmm maybe your usplash is rooted. i noticed issues on edgy with it. you try the other ttys ?
<flaccid> dwidmann: not always. most of the time you need to be on the same workgroup especially if the smb servers are windows
<dwidmann> surgy: yes
<flaccid> shinigami: im sorry i can't help you with usplash.
<dwidmann> flaccid: you dont' even have to install samba to browse samba shares in konqui
<surgy> kewl thnx
<flaccid> um yes in konqueror
<shinigami> but what you mean by rooted? the file ownership?
<dddude55_> where does limewire save files
<flaccid> you still need smbclient
<dddude55_> im looking for my bros music and crap
<flaccid> shinigami: i said rooted coz i don't know what the problem is
<dwidmann> The best thing I ever did for usplash was disabling it
<dwidmann> Too buggy for my tastes
<vn-> hi, whats the default driver installed by kubuntu for nvidia cards?
<vn-> graphic
<dwidmann> Plus after disabling it my system boots 1-2 seconds faster ...
<flaccid> you don't need smb server but you do need client and a valid smb.conf depending on your NetBT setup with election
<flaccid> it gets quite complicated
<Dr_willis> vn-,  i would guess it uses the 'nv' driver
<dwidmann> vn-: it'll either select vesa or nv
<dddude55_> i cant cahnge clock settings
<shinigami> oh..ok
<dddude55_> i was in it then closed
<dddude55_> went in again and it says something about su
<vn-> any way I can know?
<Dr_willis> vn-,  look in the xorg.conf file
<dddude55_> su kde returned with an error
<flaccid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vn-> ok, got vesafb
<shinigami> because i noticed, after upgrading to edgy, some application i need to run gives me a QFontLoader: Internal error............
<flaccid> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmmm
<shinigami> what's QFontLoader???
<Dr_willis> vesafb? that would be odd...
<flaccid> i'd probably use the nv driver. the vesa driver is good when you can't use something else but sux otherwise
<rexbron> hey, I am having trouble changing the kicker background, it will not change from the default (another image is selected but there is no change when applying)
<dddude55_> lol is it bad to transfer 5.82 gigs over the network
<vn-> k well I wanna put beryl
<dwidmann> flaccid: in my experience the nv and vesa drivers suck equally
<Morbo> dddude55_- A private network?
<flaccid> its better to transfer 10TB
<dddude55_> yeah
<Morbo> dddude55_- Between computers, probably not
<dddude55_> like my comp to my laptop
<vn-> bah I'll wait another day
<shinigami> !qfontloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qfontloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> dwidmann: hehe probably. i guess i'm not a gamer
<Morbo> It'd be best if you had some sort of rate limiting
<vn-> ttyl thanks
<Morbo> Unless you're the only user :p
<flaccid> transfer whatever size files you like on your LAN...
<dddude55_> so wahts the point of having wireless cards that go 54MBits per/second, if hdd's are the same speed
<dwidmann> flaccid: it's not just that, but simple things like smooth scrolling, autoscrolling, scrolling, moving windows, etc. Painful with the nv or the vesa drivers
<Morbo> dddude55_- Cache/memory
<flaccid> hdds are not same speed huh
<Morbo> Anyways, hdds are 100-300 mbps
<flaccid> ok luck im' on ati
<Morbo> Well, unless you count ATA33
<dddude55_> i meant trhey arent really getting faster
<dwidmann> dddude55_: my hard drive tops out at about 63MB/s
<dddude55_> like 7200 is highend, and 10something is best right now
<flaccid> um SATA is heaps mad
<Morbo> dddude55_- You're forgetting about memory and cache
<Dr_willis> now we need a way to use USB thumbdrives as cache! :)
<Morbo> dddude55_- 15K rpm, actually
<dddude55_> vista does that
<Morbo> dddude55_- But you'll only find that on expensive SCSI drives
<flaccid> and yeah 54mbps is the max speed which is usually unreachable. the speed reduces depending on signal quality and shiz
<dddude55_> vista can use flash sticks as memory
<Morbo> dddude55_- He knows.
<Dr_willis> dddude55_,  theres supposed to be new hard drives that include a gb or so of 'usb drive' stuff on them for caching. :)
<dwidmann> Timing cached reads:   3468 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1734.22 MB/sec
<dwidmann>  Timing buffered disk reads:  190 MB in  3.01 seconds =  63.05 MB/sec
<Morbo> dddude55_- He was kidding.
<flaccid> so when the new protocols come out, you won't go that full speed but you'll be going a lot faster than on 54G
<Dr_willis> We need Ram Drives!
<Dr_willis> We need Warp Drives!
<flaccid> ouch
<shinigami> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<flaccid> no we just need to wait for flash solid state to get faster. its getting pretty fast now
<flaccid> well it is in experimental
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: if you lend me 100,000 I'll get you one
<dddude55_> i gotta find that one ep of bleach off this comp
<Dr_willis> actually i could use a adaptor to go from Compact Flash to Laptop sized IDE conector...
<feltman> anyone knows about scim?
<feltman> i want to write my one language character with firefox
<surgy> !nvidia surgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia surgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> lol
<feltman> so i installed scim-gtk2-immodule
<surgy> just testing :)
<feltman> other programes like openoffice, kate do well with scim
* shinigami roar
<feltman> but with firefox, i can't write
<feltman> does anyone know?
<dwidmann> feltman, does it work for you with konqueror?
<feltman> yes, i can type with konqueror
<feltman> i can also type with openoffice
<feltman> but i cannot with firefox
<feltman> i have searched ubuntuforums.org for several hours, i still can't find any solution
<surgy> ok the computer is definately on
<dddude55_> umm ok
<dddude55_> i copied music from the other comp
<surgy> and the hdd is shared but i cant see the share in smb
<surgy> dddude55: yeah?
<dddude55_> but when i play it it immediately says playlist finished
<surgy> what are you playing it with?
<dddude55_> i dont know, i think kaffeine, nothing pops up but a lil window
<surgy> ok open amarok
<surgy> amarok has all the features of windows media player plsu some and is nice
<surgy> use that
<surgy> open amarok import media library point it at your media directory and play
<sasoyna> Hi guys.A question about Samba; Adept find Samba Network Servers
<sasoyna> Package: xffm4
<sasoyna> File manager for the Xfce4 desktop environment
<sasoyna> xffm is the file manager of the Xfce4 desktop environment which combines the previous work in xftree, xfsamba and xfglob.
<sasoyna> Homepage: http://www.xfce.org/  i use Kde tha's the right packet or somthing else?
<surgy> or search for media files
<flaccid> what are you trying to play in amarok that is failing?
<dddude55_> nope thats the one popping up the window, but kaff doesnt work either
<flaccid> !paste > sasoyna
<dddude55_> i havnt gotten any codecs, do i need to
<dddude55_> mp3
<surgy> you want the mps kodec?
<surgy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> yeah you need em
<mortici> is there any reason why apt-get update wouldn't get updates from a repo? even tho it shows in the repo that it has been updated?
<dddude55_> umm so how do i play mp3's if they are restricted
<flaccid> restricted how
<Tm_T> dddude55_: Check those urls.
<dddude55_> idk on one of those pages the boit said it said they are restricted
<sasoyna> >>flaccid: !paste > sasoyna ;sorry i am niewbie:) to irc & kubuntu what you mean?
<makuseru> hi, i try to do a "apt-get -f install" to fix some problems, and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3663/ can someone please help me
<flaccid> sasoyna: do not paste more than 2 lines
<kasper> hi all
<wright007> hi
<flaccid> restricted as in the packages are not free software. you can install
<flaccid> its just called restricted
<sasoyna> >>flaccid: sasoyna: do not paste more than 2 lines :Ok tkx
<kasper> where i can find a flash plugin that work?
<surgy> dddude55: you need to learn how to enable repositorys
<surgy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feltman> somebody using scim, help me!
<sasoyna> >> flaccid: yeah you need em :tha's was for samba?
<flaccid> sasoyna: no that was for dddude55
<dddude55_> so enable the ones under gstream?
<kasper> the fonts on my actual flash plugin is not showed
<sasoyna> sorry
<surgy> dddude55: type this and read over that a few time: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list    it says how to enable them there
<Flying_Eagle> makuseru, did you do apt-get autoremove?
<flaccid> !fonts > kasper
<dddude55_> konsole
<dddude55_> wtf lol konsole opened but didnt take focus
<makuseru> Flting_Eagle: didnt try that, dunno why, ill try now
<Flying_Eagle> and have you tried to uninstall beryl-plugins-nonfree before installing the other package?
<kasper> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> dddude55: you can change window behaviour in kcontrol
<kasper> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flying_Eagle> i think, everything there ist to know stands right in the error-message, makuseru
<dddude55_> i tried that line, it said timestamp too far in the future
<surgy> dddude55: so whats your problem exactly?
<dddude55_> idk lol
<dddude55_> i have alot of problems right now
<dddude55_> i suppose wireless should be the top priority so i can get out of this uncomfy chair
<makuseru> Flting_Eagle: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these. same error i get when i ACCTUALLY do -f, how can i fix this? i seem to be going in circles
<surgy> dddude55: then im no help to you unless you have a specific question
<sasoyna> anyone know how can i download samba on kubuntu?
<dddude55_> lol ok
<flaccid> sasoyna: install the package samba
<dddude55_> im gonna try and figure this out on my own anyways ^)^
<surgy> ok
<kasper> THANKS THANKS.... by.. dont work..
<kasper> wait wait
<dddude55_> gotta restart, everything is returning a su error
<sasoyna> flaccid: the only package adept find is Package: xffm4 and it's for the Xfce4 desktop environment.That's right for kde?
<flaccid> sasoyna: no
<unity> i've got an nvidia geforce fx 5200, and two monitors, i tried configuring them with the kubuntu GUI tools.. and they made it so my xorg.conf was configured in such a way that x wouldn't even load..
<flaccid> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<unity> anyone have an example of an xorg.conf file using two monitors on my card?
<flaccid> sasoyna: i do not know why its not coming up in adept. run sudo apt-get install samba from konsole
<makuseru> hi, i try to do a "apt-get -f install" to fix some problems, and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3663/ can someone please help me
<sasoyna> tnkx. i try now
<mbelleza> hello im new to kubuntu...how to join a new channel for ruby in konversation??????????/anyone???
<intelikey> /join #anychannel
<mbelleza> tanx...
<intelikey> /join ##somechannels
<kasper> !info fonts
<ubotu> Package fonts does not exist in any distro I know
<unity> speaking of.. does /server -m wha.te.ver work?
<kasper> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<kasper> !info list
<ubotu> Package list does not exist in any distro I know
<kasper> !info --help
<kasper> !info -h
<dddude55_> back ^_^
<intelikey> !help > kasper
<kasper> hehehe... tnx
<kasper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unity> !help nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sasoyna>  flaccid: I install it but i have errors: account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 1 (min password length), returning 0 .I hope good:)
<flaccid> sasoyna: don't know about that error sorry
<sasoyna>  flaccid: Right man you gave me your help  & that's enough Thanks
<flaccid> np
<sasoyna> now i must work with google
<BishiNightBird> .... wow... I think I screwed up my kubuntu install...
<surgy> GOOD NIGHT OH LAND OF MISTERIOUS KUBUNTU
<dddude55_> when it says an additional 19.9Mb of disk space will be lost...
<dddude55_> does that just mean it takes up that much space?
<surgy> and fare the well
<intelikey> thee
<surgy> intelikey: you ruin everything....... j/k
<intelikey> (:
<surgy> dddude55: yes thats exactly what it means
<surgy> night all
<dddude55_> ok ty ty
<intelikey> good night ku bu naut
<dddude55_> i already had universe/multi unlocked from adept
<dddude55_> i just didnt know the right packages but i got it now
* BishiNightBird ponders using just ubuntu instead....
<dddude55_> no go with kubunut
<dddude55_> kubun tu*
<dddude55_> its much prettier lol
<dddude55_> and so far easier to set up
<BishiNightBird> dddude55, the prettier factor can easily be changed with different themes...
<intelikey> <dddude55_> and so far easier to set up<<<  ?
<intelikey> it's the same system for crying out loud
<dddude55_> lol
<BishiNightBird> yeah, for ubuntu/kubuntu, it's a question of "do you want kde, or do you want gnome"
<dddude55_> they are released with different base features, thats all
<dddude55_> diff start up screens
<unity> kde/gnome
<dddude55_> kde pwns gnome ^_^
<dddude55_> although i like gnomes name lol
<unity> i think so too
<intelikey> not "base" features.   default features.     base system is exactactly alike
<dddude55_> intelikey likes to point out how noobish i am
<intelikey> (:
<dddude55_> do i need libdvdcss2 to read dvd isos as well
<dwidmann> dddude55_ yes
<intelikey> to decode them
<calvarez> ok, question: I have an nvidia card, and I want to install beryl, so I need a 1.0.9xxx nvidia driver. Do I have to install it manually (the one in the repos is 1.0.87xx)
<dddude55_> darn, now i gotta go find waht repository has that
<intelikey> kinda depends on the definition of "read"
<dwidmann> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dwidmann> I think
* BishiNightBird ponders trying feisty...
<intelikey> idk someone shot me a dirrect address and i just wgot the file...
<intelikey> haven't used it tho.
<kasper> !info audio
<ubotu> Package audio does not exist in any distro I know
<kasper> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<intelikey> !sound | kasper
<ubotu> kasper: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tido> how can I tell if my video card driver is correct?
<flaccid> does it work?
<dddude55_> ## comments out right?
<Tido> well, it does display the image
<Tido> but I've noticed things that just arent' right
<Tido> for one, on bootup, the kubuntu splash looks horrible
<flaccid> dddude55: in what language?
<Tido> much worse than my laptop
<intelikey> dddude55_  yes
<dddude55_> umm kubuntu text files?
<Tido> secondly, while this computer is much more powerful than the laptop, certain things are sluggish
<Tido> like dragging a selection box
<flaccid> depends what text file, but usually in config files its # or sometimes ;
<intelikey> dddude55_ ah in that format it's all comment.
<flaccid> Tido: what driver are you using for what card?
<Tido> this is an Nvidia 6800GT, I tried doing the install that's in the WIKI HOWTO for nvidia binary drivers, but the xorg.conf it makes crashed X
<Tido> so I had to reload the backup
<Tido> when I look in system settings for display, it calls my card "nv"
<intelikey> dddude55_ you mean #!/bin/sh ?   #!/usr/bin/perl ?   #!/usr/bin/python ?     or some configuration files in /etc/* ???
<dddude55_> is it possible to go sudo after opening a file -
<dddude55_> -_-
<dddude55_> cause i dont wanna have to go finds it again lol
<flaccid> dddude55: nope
<dddude55_> says i dont have permission to save it
<flaccid> unless the program can re-open the file for you under sudo/kdesu
<flaccid> open it under root perms (sudo/kdesu)
<intelikey> dddude55_ save as   and put it in your home dir.
<dddude55_> i dont know how to open konqueror as root
<dddude55_> err sudo
<intelikey> then you can copy it over.
<flaccid> Tido: i'm an ati guy, but a lot people don't like nv driver for some reason. check your /var/log/X* logs
<Tido> ok, brb, restarting X
<flaccid> dddude55: run kdesu konqueror
<dddude55_> where is that at T_T
<flaccid> huh
<intelikey>  /home/YOUR_NAME/
<dddude55_> idk im still a noob remember lol
<flaccid> dddude55: if you install krusader you can easily right click and select edit as root
<dddude55_> i did that just now lol
<flaccid> cool
<dddude55_> well from the home folder
* intelikey guesses default,  but has had home dirs in /etc /usr /var and /home at verious times.
<dddude55_> adept loaded but never opened...
* intelikey has also had /usr as a symlink to / and /sbin a link to /bin ....    
<dwidmann> dddude55_: try again
<dwidmann> sometimes it takes two or three tries ...
<dddude55_> woot mp3's play
* dwidmann shakes a fist at kdesu
<dddude55_> all i gotta do is get this wireless card working tomorrow, buy a cheap opticl mouse, and ill have a good linux laptop ^_^
<flaccid> you can do a man hier
<flaccid> like that page
<intelikey> heh  in man hier           /dos   If both MS-DOS and Linux are run on one computer, this is a typ-
<intelikey>               ical place to mount a DOS file system.
<kasper> hahahhaa... root login are not alowed... sudo su... works
<intelikey> sudo -i
<intelikey> or sudo su -
<kasper> yeah
<kasper> very good
<intelikey> but sudo su is redundant
<Jucato> sudo -i
<intelikey> see he agrees wif me
<[Ag0ny] > hi for beryl help on kubuntu should i go somewhere else or is here fine?
<kasper> hey guys... i need a video player with codecs? hints?
<flaccid> there are some things you can do with a login shell that you can't via sudo
<intelikey> !mp3 | kasper
<ubotu> kasper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> flaccid like what ?
<flaccid> um trying to remember
<flaccid> when you string commands together maybe
<flaccid> need access to shell variables
<flaccid> stuff like that
<intelikey> flaccid that's what sudo -i is for
<intelikey> maybe cant redirrect with it though ?
<flaccid> hmmm maybe its something or maybe i'm totally wrong
<intelikey> i'm not sure.    test    sudo -i   and echo boo > /testing
<flaccid> yeah thats what i mean tfirst
<flaccid> if you are calling a script for example and need su -c
<flaccid> which uses a command like your exmaple
<flaccid> and needs to be non-intractive
<intelikey> i'm not sure. though that the -i doesn't cover that.
<intelikey> su* doesn't work here so i can't test
<kasper> arggg... to update the apt-get files, to get packages from the net? what command?
<flaccid> i guess i run into the situation once a year or someshiz
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> well su* doesn't work for anyone but root
<dddude55_> i just did that command o_O
<intelikey> my, what big errors you have grandma.
<intelikey> all the better to.... never mind.
<wright007> lol
<dddude55_> is libdvdcss2 enough or do i need libdvdcss2-dev also
<flaccid> um its enough but i think i recall some non dev situation where i needed -dev i guess won't hurt
<dddude55_> ok ill just install both
<dddude55_> not like they take a whole lot of space
<intelikey> man they are huge.
<dddude55_> download 50k, install 200k -_-
<dddude55_> thats way huge
<intelikey> grandma's errors...
<dddude55_> lol untill i copy a dvd from my other comp i cant test wether that worked lol
<dddude55_> the mouse issue almost caused me to give up on linux lol
<intelikey> you should have.
<dddude55_> but its most likely this old crappy laptop so...
<dddude55_> o_O
* dddude55_ cries
<dwidmann> o.O
<intelikey> linux is bad.
<dddude55_> its fun
<intelikey> it requires a computer.
<dddude55_> umm
<dddude55_> ok
<flaccid> could be either
<flaccid> sadly you have much more issues to come yet
<dddude55_> i like how it needs a password to cahnge anything important
<dddude55_> i cant tell you how many times my siblings ruined our windows comps
<dddude55_> no wireless card enabled so wireless assistant is closxing -_-
<flaccid> yeah linux has security. weird hey :)
<intelikey> i found a dependancy loop in dapper packages.     libgtk2* depends on libgtk-common* and vise versa  (may not be exact name)  can't install one because the other and cant install other cause of the one....
<dddude55_> nice
<dddude55_> install them together?
<intelikey> yeah tried too
<intelikey> that's where the loop started.
<dddude55_> interesting
<intelikey> dddude55_ i'm no expert but i do know about dpkg --force-all and things like that.    that particular loop shut me down this evening.
<shinigami> hi, i keep getting a 'Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness' in my sony vaio laptop for kubuntu dapper /var/log/messages.. there's a screen poping up saying 'Adjusting brightness' and disappear randomly....what's wrong?
<zeekstarr> is there a certain brand of wireless routers that works best with kubuntu?
<wright007> I have a special mouse with Side buttons to move forwards and backwards. Anyone know how to enable that? It works fine in MSwindows, but not Linux...
<dddude55_> oscar, you're a grouch!
<dddude55_> bitch! I live in a F'in trash can!
<intelikey> zeekstarr that Q might get better responce in #ubuntu
<dddude55_> ...
<flaccid> zeekstarr: no
<dddude55_> dlink
<dddude55_> ^_^
<shinigami> any?
<dddude55_> linsys sucks
<shinigami> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wright007> i use linsys, it works fine
<shinigami> !sonyvaio
<flaccid> anything is fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonyvaio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeekstarr> cool
<zeekstarr> thanx
<wright007> I have a special mouse with Side buttons to move forwards and backwards. Anyone know how to enable that? It works fine in MSwindows, but not Linux...
<intelikey> shinigami never seen the like
<dddude55_> you're gonna have trouble with any of them lol
<zeekstarr> netgear any good?
<dddude55_> umm i have that on this mouse also
<shinigami> could it be some acpi packages i never install??
<dddude55_> i saw a link about it earlier
<dddude55_> hold on
<intelikey> shinigami when it popps up   use pstree to see what opened it.
<intelikey> poppp'z up ?
<dddude55_> gimme one more minute lol
<wright007> ok
* intelikey gives dddude55 one less minute.   
* intelikey doesn't like more.   always uses less
<kasper> tem algum brasileiro aeee??!!!
<ForgeAus> hey intelikey :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus .
<ForgeAus> sup?
<intelikey> dnada
<intelikey>  '
<ForgeAus> did I tell you what the problem was with my kubuntu?
<intelikey> no you did not.
<shinigami> intelikey: it only comes out in a split-second.......
<ForgeAus> (something had changed grub's menu.lst to open sdb2 as read only)
<intelikey> or i forgot it.  one er tother
<ForgeAus> when its read-write it works... (for the most part)
<ForgeAus> its a bit flaky now tho
<ForgeAus> I mean I ahve to manually set the swap partition on
<ForgeAus> and kdesu has problems
<ForgeAus> but most things at least run
<intelikey> nice
<intelikey> well considering
<shinigami> intelikey: in my /var/log/messages its filled with 'viao kernel: [17195796.628000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness
<kasper> hey guys, i have a kubuntu DVD, and i have configured to get the installation files from this DVD, i want to configure to get from the net, and search with apt-cache from the internet? what to do?
<dddude55_> wright007: i cant find it sorry
<intelikey> shinigami hmmm that's acpi  but i don't know what to tell ya.
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > kasper
<Tido> meh, still no luck
<wright007> aww
<shinigami> intelikey: how do u log the pstree for something that comes out for 1 sec and disappear?
<wright007> ty for looking
<Tido> I've followed guides from the forums to install nvidia drivers from nvidia
<ForgeAus> and I learnt stuff about Kubuntu along the way :)
<wright007> what should i use to get started in a search?
<Tido> but it just won't work unless I use nv, instead of nvidia :(
<ForgeAus> (which is more valuable than having the system up and running...)
<Tido> I'm using kubuntu 64 btw
<intelikey> shinigami probably no need.  being that acpi is erroring on that note. i'd bet it's xinit calling it.
<wright007> Tido, i have a Nvidia too. I'm almost convinced its hopeless
<wright007> im getting an ATI card eventually
<Tido> has anyone gotten this to work right?
<shinigami> intelikey: ok....
<intelikey> shinigami that's why i'm backing away slowly, and letting you explode on someone else.
<dddude55_> wright007: well i found it while searching kubuntu forums for help with ksynaptic
<shinigami> intelikey: let's say i wanna log what's happening on ps..are there any ways? hehe
* intelikey is not bomb squad material
<dddude55_> so its in a post around there somewhere lol
<shinigami> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<shinigami> haha
<wright007> dddude55 ok, thanks for the start
<shinigami> this problem had been hunting me for very long..zz
<dddude55_> i need to get my wireless working but im too lazy lol
<dddude55_> i know its gonna be hard
<intelikey> shinigami you could loop it with a redirrect.    while true ;do pstree >> pstree.log ;sleep .5 ;done     and use ^C to kill it.   ^ == the control key
<intelikey> or without the sleep .5 ;
<intelikey> warning that will generate lots of data
<shinigami> hey cool thanks
<intelikey> np
<wright007> goodnight everyone
<Jucato> anyone running KDE 3.5.6 on kubuntu right now?
<intelikey> chaw wright007
<Jucato> need to do a harmless test
* intelikey never does "harmless tests"...
<Jucato> hah
<intelikey> (:
<chavo> Jucato, iI am
<Jucato> chavo: can you try to start kinfocenter from either Katapult or Alt+F2? do you still get the could not launch kdeinit message?
<chavo> no starts right up
<Jucato> ok thanks :)
<chavo> :)
* Jucato thinks it has finally been fixed in 3.5.6
<intelikey> so it's your system that's borked...
<chavo> works on my edgy and my feisty system
<shinigami> question..what is .sleep 5?
<intelikey> pause half a second before continuing
<Jucato> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> Jucato what ?
<Jucato> <intelikey> so it's your system that's borked...
<intelikey> oh you ought to know by now not to listen to my rambling.
<Jucato> except when it's directed towards me :P
<intelikey> why would you listen then...  you never did before...
<intelikey> (:
<Jucato> ha! I haven't put you yet in my /ignore list
<Jucato> krap! why did I tell you that
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ja ja ja
<intelikey> the british humour seems very dry.   especally when compared to those of us that laugh hard enough not only to slobber on our selves but also on those telling the joke...
<Jucato> it's because you ain't Bri-ish
<Flying_Eagle> makuseru, would help if you highlight me correctly ;)
<Flying_Eagle> so: what did you do before this error appeared?
<intelikey> Jucato ok. so i didn't tell that one right either.  you'll get one of these one of these days.
<intelikey> Flying_Eagle was that for another channel ?
<Flying_Eagle> intelikey, no
<Flying_Eagle> intelikey, just some hours ago :D
<intelikey> ah.
<intelikey> i knew i hadn't see him say anything.
<intelikey> seen
<dddude55_> lol what not to do: run remote desktop, and connect to yourself at the same time
<intelikey> dddude55 why not ?
<intelikey> sounds like a good way to test it.
<dddude55_> cause my comp lagged up and just kep printing the mouse cursor over and over
<intelikey> oh....    heh
<dddude55_> i ran both on the same comp
<shinigami> <intelikey> shinigami probably no need.  being that acpi is erroring on that note. i'd bet it's xinit calling it. ==> if i wanna grep, what should i grep? pstree | grep init ?
<intelikey> Jucato  what opens the little message windows ?
<intelikey> kdialog ?
<Jucato> which little message windows?
<intelikey> shinigami try kdialog
<intelikey> the little popup windows.
<Jucato> but yeah, basically kdialog
<Jucato> (some I think are knotify... but not sure)
<dddude55_> boohahahaaa im contttrolinng the laaaaptop throough vvvvnc
<intelikey> ah yeah   shinigami check for knotify too
<dddude55_> can you tell
<intelikey> nnooo  nnooootttttt reeeaallllyy
<Jucato> nooooo
<dddude55_> lol the connection was crappy...
<dddude55_> i have a download and online game on the other comnp though so...
<dddude55_> i can connect to this comp, but going the other way lkinux kept giving me errors
<intelikey> don't even talk to me about band narrowness
<dddude55_> ;P
<dddude55_> 5Mbits
<intelikey> 28k dialup.   need i say more.
<dddude55_> 728k upload here lol
<intelikey> !laugh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laugh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> some times i wish the bot would mind his own binus
<dddude55_> arg i forget how to get ubuntu to see my wireless card
<dddude55_> or rather i never tried with this one
<intelikey> !wifi | dddude55_
<ubotu> dddude55_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dddude55_> thats convienent
<intelikey> !thanks | dddude55_
<ubotu> dddude55_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> heh :)
<intelikey> !botsnack | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Yum!
<Eruantalon> damn mysql is a steaming pile of #)%#%
<intelikey> steaming pile of meta chars ?
<dddude55_> i broke konsole!!
<dddude55_> lol
<Eruantalon> WHY doesn't it ever work?
* intelikey sees Eruantalon's frustration and offers him some synphony.
<dddude55_> umm
<dddude55_> sympothy?
<intelikey> music to belay the anger ?
<intelikey> dddude55_  no i'm fine.  but you could help Eruantalon
<dddude55_> ok if the thing says that my wireless card should have been seen on install
<dddude55_> why wasnt it
<dddude55_> is it cause i formatted first?
<dddude55_> guess i gotta d/l the driver?
<intelikey> oh i don't know.  i've never played with wifi    but if you need a bash string i might be able to help you.
<malik> i have sound problem with realplayer10 , when amarok or anyother audio application is open or running and i try to run realplayer 10 too, there is no sound in realplayer.............how can i fix it?
<Eruantalon> apt-get remove --purge works for mysql also right?
<intelikey> Eruantalon should
<malik> i have sound problem with realplayer10 , when amarok or anyother audio application is open or running and i try to run realplayer 10 too, there is no sound in realplayer.............how can i fix it?] 
<malik> !sound
<intelikey> !sound | malik
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> malik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> malik repeting that often doesn't help
<dddude55_> can i run a windows .exe in kubu
<intelikey> with wine
<intelikey> some .exe's not all
<dddude55_> umm great something else i gotta install
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dddude55_> i just need the driver out of the .exe lol
<intelikey> dddude55_ if you install windows can you run linux programs ?
<intelikey>  not with out you install something else.
<dddude55_> ;P
<intelikey> dddude55_ oh uset extract it
<intelikey> just
<intelikey> where did uset come from.... ?
<intelikey> oh no it's finally happened,  i'm writing code in my sleep now.
<Eruantalon> When restarting mythbackend is it then supposed to say Could not open network socket?
<dddude55_> ..
<intelikey> dddude55_ unzip should be installed by default
<dddude55_> ....
<intelikey> dddude55_ unxip file.exe
<intelikey> unzip
<intelikey> eeek
<kasper> what is the synaptic package manger?????
<intelikey> one more ypto and im
<intelikey> kasper adept ?
<dddude55_> ark only does .rar's T_T
<intelikey> for $200
<dddude55_> synbaptik is a lil different then synaptic
<dddude55_> err wtf
<dddude55_> synaptic is a lil diff then adept*
<kasper> okk
<kasper> tnx
<kasper> again
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dddude55_> if i just installed wine, where would it be...
<Jucato> in ~/.wine
<Jucato> you use wine like "wine filename.exe"
<intelikey> all over /usr and /var   but the executable/s in /usr/bin/
<intelikey> but i don't know why you don't just extract the files
<intelikey> dddude55_   unzip file.exe
<intelikey> i guess he thought i was krazi or something.
<dddude55_> ok
<dddude55_> sorry lol
<dddude55_> missed that part
<intelikey> scroll up one page   it was headlines
<intelikey> breaking news  <intelikey> dddude55_ unzip should be installed by default
<dddude55_> i cant find the file that way lol
<dddude55_> its on the desktop
<dddude55_> wahts the path for that
<intelikey> ~/Desktop/
<dddude55_> ...
<dddude55_> im so dumb
<intelikey> case sensitive
<Jucato> unzip... file.exe??
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<intelikey> self extracting archives
<Jucato> oh...
<intelikey> it a driver dl for windows something.exe
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> it's been a while...
<dddude55_> im trying to get a driver for my wireless card out of an .exe
<intelikey> and he wants the driver out of the .exe  so "just unzip it"
<Jucato> oh ok
<intelikey> and with all the clowning aroung behind me now...
<intelikey> i think i'll turn around!
* Jucato stirs up some hot chocolate... brb
<dddude55_> damn it
<dddude55_> its in a bin file i think
<dddude55_> theres only 5 files...
<dddude55_> .bin .cat .inf .sys .txt and .exe
<intelikey> .sys
<dddude55_> .sys says its a win executable
<flaccid> what card do you have, dddude55?
<dddude55_> dwl-650
<flaccid> brand?
<dddude55_> the compatability site said it should be dete4cxted auto
<flaccid> dlink?
<dddude55_> d-link
<flaccid> does it come up in dmesg?
<dddude55_> havnt tried...
<flaccid> is it supported in the wi-fi docs?
<flaccid> or are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<dddude55_> yeah it said it is automatically detected
<dddude55_> but the wireless assiasnt says there is no card
<flaccid> in dmesg ?
<dddude55_> i havnt tried anything yet
<dddude55_> i was tryying to get the driver, if i need it...
<dddude55_> how do i do dmesg
<flaccid> a windows driver is not going to work on linux unless you use ndiswrapper but you probably don't
<dddude55_> well it came up with alot...
<intelikey> dmesg | grep -i net
<flaccid> zeekstarr: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dwl-650+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> that was for dddude55
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8823.html
<intelikey> not sure net is correct string to search for.
<flaccid> and of course
<flaccid> !wireless > dddude55
<flaccid> i verified the results, intelikey
<flaccid> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/D-Link_AirPlus_DWL-650_on_Ubuntu_Linux_HOWTO
<intelikey> ty
<flaccid> hehe thats quite alright
<shinigami> hey, how do u repeat the last command in vi? like :s:hi:bye
<shinigami> without to press : up-key enter
<intelikey> tell the command to repete
<dddude55_> if i just want to see ath0 in dmesg
<dddude55_> how do i do that
<shinigami> its n or / (enter)
<shinigami> dmesg | grep ath0
<dddude55_> ty ty
<shinigami> welcome
<dddude55_> its not seeing it
<dddude55_> i took it out and put it back in, could that be a problem?
<intelikey> shinigami you can also tell the command to repete for ever instance
<dddude55_> when i say that command it brings up another command prmpt
<intelikey> <dddude55_> i took it out and put it back in, could that be a problem? <<< what kind of card ?
<dddude55_> pcibuss
<intelikey> pcmcia ?
<dddude55_> a laptop wireless card
<shinigami> oh i think i got it.. its :%s/hi/bye/gc
<flaccid> dddude55: ifconfig -a
<flaccid> or actually in dmesg. dmesg | grep ath0
<dddude55_> eth0 l0 and sit0
<flaccid> heh sorry shinigami i didn't see your response
<shinigami> is ath0 in your /etc/network/interfaces
<dddude55_> ill check
<shinigami> flaccid: its ok hehe
<dddude55_> yeah
<kasper> i'm trying to update my sources.list, but... how to see my kubuntu version???
<dddude55_> auto ath0
<dddude55_> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<shinigami> try... ifup ath0
<dddude55_> which did you instal kasper ^_^
<intelikey> shinigami i dont use vi but that looks a lot like a sed string   so that's probably right.
<shinigami> do ifdown ath0 too
<shinigami> and ifup again
<shinigami> u know.. hehe
<kasper> i only want to know my kubuntu version...???
<kasper> how??
<flaccid> dddude55: did it come up at least in ifconfig -a ?
<shinigami> cat /etc/issues
<intelikey> lsb_release
<dddude55_> auto ath0
<dddude55_> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<dddude55_> err my bad
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<flaccid> kasper: lsb_release -a
<dddude55_> no
<dddude55_> nbot in ifcongif -a
<flaccid> hehe there is one other standard file that should say release
<flaccid> huh
<dddude55_> ifup and down failed
<shinigami> dddude55: what happen when u ifup ath0 ?
<kasper> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<kasper> perfect!!
<kasper> tnx again...
<dddude55_> lol forgot sudo durr
<shinigami> oh
<shinigami> hee
<dddude55_> ifup said no such device
<dddude55_> sudo ifdown ath0
<dddude55_> err
<shinigami> try lspci
<shinigami> see can see the device?
<dddude55_> not configured
<flaccid> if it doesn't come up in ifconfig -a then something else needs to be done
<shinigami> is the card light up when u plug in?
<dddude55_> yeah
<dddude55_> lights up
<shinigami> i mean..the card have a led light rite?
<shinigami> k..
<dddude55_> yes
<dddude55_> im not sure about lspci
<flaccid> well pcmcia != pci
<flaccid> dddude55: did you follow the guides i posted
<dddude55_> they didnt really say to do much flaccid
<dddude55_> just like 5 guys saying how do you do it
<shinigami> oh it shd be lspcmcia
<shinigami> hee
<flaccid> your 2nd statement contradicts the first
<flaccid> there looked like sufficient instructions to me
<dddude55_> no saying, 'how do i do it'
<shinigami> where's the site?
<intelikey> <flaccid> your 2nd statement contradicts the first   <<< no
<dddude55_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8823.html
<flaccid> so they don't say much to do, but it tells you how to do it hmmm
<intelikey> "how do you do it?"    would not answer  "how do you do it?"
<shinigami> confusing
<dddude55_> lol
<flaccid> does it really matter?
<intelikey> symantic.   i'll hush.
<dddude55_> but the one guy said expert install
<flaccid> dddude55: you been using iwconfig with it. looks like you can..
<dddude55_> i didnt see an expert install option for kubu
<flaccid> sudo iwconfig ath0 list scanning
<dddude55_> all that through scanning, type ?
<flaccid> huh
<dddude55_> unrecognized wireless request list
<intelikey> dddude55_ the "expert" install is only on the "alternate install" cd.  not on the live CD
<dddude55_> oh lol
<flaccid> maybe i had the command wrong
<intelikey> not relevent either.
<flaccid> sorry its sudo iwlist scanning
<dddude55_> ath0 no such device
<flaccid> its quite relevant ...
<flaccid> driver is not loaded then or firmware is not loaded
<flaccid> try just iwconfig what you get
<flaccid> it will check each net dev to see if it supports wireless requests
<dddude55_> no wireless extensions accross the board
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> you will need to get the driver loaded properly before you can access the interface
<dddude55_> crap
<shinigami> iwconfig u can't even see ath0 ?
<flaccid> did you follow this, dddude55 at all : http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/debian/DWL-650+_Howto.html
<dddude55_> nope
<shinigami> haha....
<flaccid> might be a good place to start
<flaccid> doesn't look like dlink is that easily supported as others
<intelikey> nope to which ?
* intelikey wants to know which Q he answered.
<Jucato> -_-
<dddude55_> i said no to shini
<intelikey> i thought so.
<flaccid> here is another good howto. this is probably the best, dddude55: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296179&highlight=dwl-650
<shinigami> dddude55: ic..u try the instructions on the site
<flaccid> it always pays to search :)
<intelikey> never pays me....
<shinigami> dddude55: apt-get install acx100-firmware blahblah
<intelikey> oh sorry i said i'd hush.
<flaccid> this could also be the problem: The DWL-650 was manufactured by D-Link at different times, using 4 different chipsets. The above howto is for dwl650's that have a Prism 2-2.5 chipset. Some dwl650's have a ralink chipset, some dwl650g's have an atheros chipset, etc etc.
<intelikey> so lshw | less   and see which chipset ???
<intelikey> any win-modems supported in linux ?
<flaccid> and yeah i've officialy decided to never buy dlink again. heh but i'm on a dlink router atm
<shinigami> anyone set up dual wan routers before?
<intelikey> i asked first !
<cpk1> k3b has no problem burning dvds but gets angry when i try to burn a cd? only error output i get seems to be this: Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<shinigami> haha gets angry
<flaccid> hmmm did you google that one cpk1
<intelikey> also if you've got the little stupid icon on the desktop about the cdrom  you have that problem
<shinigami> do u mean when its mounted ?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> if the icon is there   "visable"  then kde is "using" the device.
<cpk1> intelikey: huh? so kde is locking the device then?
<dddude55_> i said edit as root and it wont let me save still
<shinigami> hdc is harddisk or cdrom? harddisk right?
<intelikey> not actually locking.  just using so you can't lock it
<flaccid> really that sux if kde is like that dang
<intelikey> shinigami i hope not.
<shinigami> cpk1: did you run anything with k3b beforehand like burning a dvd, then get this error when switch to burning cd?
<intelikey> shinigami if he's trying to burn an iso to an hd with k3b he's really gonna have trubble
<cpk1> i was burning dvds all day yesterday and tonite i wanted to burn the fiesty iso
<shinigami> ah! restart your computer might work..unless u know how to kill those processes using your hdc
<intelikey> sudo fuser -k /dev/hdc      check the man page.
<intelikey> i could be wrong.
* intelikey tests that command and realizes that / == /dev/hdc  as the kernel panics
<shinigami> cpk1: maybe the fiesty iso is still being downloaded, that's why its being used up by another program? hehe
<cpk1> intelikey: thanks, never used fuser before but that did the trick
<intelikey> beets a reboot
<intelikey> (:
<cpk1> i suppose unmounting it and then remounting from a console would have probably done the trick
<shinigami> haha!!
<shinigami> reboot rocks
<intelikey> reboot is for M$
<cpk1> or just running cdrecord from a tty with x off
<intelikey> they can keep it.
<hyper_ch> hiho
<intelikey> cpk1 yeah i use cdw  for that.
<intelikey> and a script i wrote.
* intelikey wonders which ho hyper_ch was talking to...
<hyper_ch> intelikey: that's just a generell greeting :) actually I'm wondering if anyone has tried yet elbuntu
<intelikey> didn't know there was such a creature
<intelikey> el ?   is it sematic ?
<shinigami> Enlightenment?
<hyper_ch> intelikey: well, elbuntu is - as kubuntu used to be - a community project featuring the E17 desktop --> I heard that should be quite an eye candy
<Bxnp> anybody worked with the program basket
<intelikey> i C++
<dddude55_> damn , i did what that site said and its still not working
<contrast83> What's up, everyone...
* intelikey offers dddude55_ some synphony
<dddude55_> ;P
<intelikey> mike not much.
<intelikey> you ?
<hyper_ch> anyone got wow running through wine?
<shinigami> what's the software to do port forwarding?
<shinigami> hyper_ch: i got warcraft 3 running on wine
<intelikey> bind ?
<intelikey> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 724 kB
<lucidity> help: what's the equivalent command of 'scandisk' on kubuntu version 6.10
<hyper_ch> shinigami: unfortunately that's not quite the same
<shinigami> hey i have bind
<intelikey> lucidity for what fs   and why ?
<flaccid> fsck
<intelikey> flaccid but probably wants to use it on the mounted fs
<lucidity> my hard drive got this: type the... command interpreter problem.  I need to run scandisk, but scandisk "cannot examine drive c"
<flaccid> i don't think you can scan a mounted fs on linux?
<lucidity> i need another scandisk type of program to check it, norton disk doctor is not an option for now
<flaccid> umount the part and use fsck
<intelikey> lucidity wait.
<lucidity> tnx intelikey, i'm loading kubuntu boot cd on my other comp now
<cpk1> hyper_ch: wine should be able to run wow fine, check the appdb at winehq.org
<intelikey> "type the... command interpreter problem."  means it's not seeing the partition     or not reading the fs correctly one.
<flaccid> if you have livecd thats a quick way to do it on unmounted
<cpk1> tune2fs is an easy and quick way to
<intelikey> lucidity what did you do that caused this ?
<lucidity> i boot up changing cmos/bios to "auto" detect hard drive
<hyper_ch> cpk1: in the german kubuntu channel someone has a problem getting he latest patches.. so I thought I might ask here
<cpk1> but i think tune2fs is only for ext
<lucidity> power failure :P
<intelikey> <cpk1> tune2fs is an easy and quick way to <<< but  to what ?
<lucidity> wait.. basically here's my problem...
<flaccid> yeah only ext
<cpk1> to check fs
<lucidity> http://www.d-a-l.com/help/archive/index.php/t-931.html
<lucidity> but im running win 98 (on my other comp)
<flaccid> i don't think tune2fs fixes stuff
<cpk1> intelikey: you use tune2fs to set number of mounts to 99 then on next reboot it will check the fs
<shinigami> i've got a bind file that says shinigami               IN      A       192.168.2.14
<shinigami> blah nvmind
<flaccid> lucidity: this is not ##windows
<lucidity> err.. what's fs? :)
<intelikey> cpk1 wont affect this case.   not a linux partition.
<lucidity> flaccid: i know, that's why i am using kubuntu to fix my hard drive
<flaccid> file system
<lucidity> i need a scandisk type of program that might work
<flaccid> lucidity: boot off live cd and then run fsck
<lucidity> tnx
<cpk1> a normal configuration will check the fs every 20 or so mounts so setting to 99 would guarentee a fs check =P but tune2fs is only an ext tool
<BishiNightBird> how do you call a parent classes functions in D?
<Jucato> O.o
<flaccid> i don't see how tune2fs fixes errors
<cpk1> it doesnt
<intelikey> cpk1   run tune2fs on a vfat partition and see what i'm saying.
<flaccid> then why not just set pass to 1 in fstab ?
<shinigami> how do u see what ports are forward to where? any commands?
<intelikey> cpk1 you're all wet sony
<flaccid> but yeah hes got a windows box
<flaccid> so it doesn't matter
<cpk1> because if you just have ext its pretty easy to just do tune2fs -c (or -C dont remember which) 99 and then reboot and that will force a fsck
* BishiNightBird goes to bed
<flaccid> its easier to change pass to 1 in fstab, cpk1
<BishiNightBird> wow... I just realized I asked that question in the wrong chatroom...
<Jucato> yes you did
<intelikey> -c sets the max counts before check    and -C sets the count number  but it's still irelevant here.
<cpk1> then you actually have to open fstab and edit it and what not
<flaccid> i can see how handy tune2fs can be
<lucidity> okay wait guys. let me restart my problem (tnx for the help so far)
<flaccid> cpk1 that shouldn't be hard. change 1 character
<intelikey> cpk1 no that wont work either.
<intelikey> well yes you could change the option to force checking every time.
<flaccid> but sorry you have a windows box only, lucidity?
<intelikey> but still why not just umount the thing and check it.
<intelikey> save a reboot.
<flaccid> could be the root filesystem?
<lucidity> PC/ kubuntu NOT installed yet, currently running win98, but power got lost and now cannot reboot, getting command interpreter problem
<intelikey> not if it's vfat
<lucidity> yes i think its the root filesystem
<flaccid> intelikey: not talking about lucidity here
<cpk1> if its all on one partition, and I am only discussing ext here =P
<lucidity> that's why i need to run 'scandisk' type of program because after using boot-up disk (win98), scandisk "cannot examine drive c"
<flaccid> lucidity: like ive said 2 times now. livecd + fsck
<lucidity> flaccid wait can i send you private msg so i wont' confuse other ppl?
<intelikey> lucidity you need something like testdisk
<flaccid> if you must
<intelikey> fsck isn't likely to help that issue.
<flaccid> why intelikey?
<flaccid> isnt there fsck.vfat on ubuntu
<lucidity> i can't find fsck :(
<intelikey> it's not likely the fat  but the partition table that is corrupt
<flaccid> you don't know until you scan it
<lucidity> where can i download testdisk? testdisk.com?
<flaccid> why don't you try my suggestion?
<intelikey> if you scan the fs and it's the partition tabel that's hosed.  kiss your fs good bye
<intelikey> but i'll hush again.
<flaccid> not necessarily
<flaccid> but fsck in read only mode aint going to do anything...
<cpk1> my favorite is using smartmontools and then having it tell you your disk has less than 24 hours to live
<cpk1> that thing is remarkably accurate
<intelikey> lucidity  sudo apt-get install testdisk
<cpk1> i know from experience >=|
<flaccid> intelikey: can you do that on the livecd?
<intelikey> yep
<flaccid> cool that installs the the ramdisk or something?
<lucidity> system settings/ Advanced/ Disk & Filesystems/ it showed my Disk "1 Partition 38.3 Gb /dev/hda1" so i hope that's good news kubuntu read my HD
<cpk1> as long as you dont fill up your ram
<intelikey> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<flaccid> start scanning!
<intelikey> ah you will have to enable universe first.
<flaccid> you could do smartmontools fromt he livecd too. that will confirm if the hard disk is physically screwed or running out of spins
<intelikey> yep        well "confirm"  mmmm  indicate.
<hyper_ch> Seveas: is your server down?
<aftertaf> hi all
<flaccid> well anything thats not OK in smartmontools means that its a risk
<intelikey> aftertaf can fix it.
<aftertaf> i recently changed pc and have reinstalled ubuntu edgy... and ive got font problems... :/
<intelikey> (:
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> where can i make the fonts not appear all blocky and horrible?
<aftertaf> Config> Appearance > foibnts... :) but what can I change, i think ive tried all the options...
<intelikey> kcontrol     anti-aliasing ?
<intelikey> change fonts ?
<aftertaf> foibnts? hmmmm fonts i meant
<aftertaf> i have done, but now its all plain and boring.
<hyper_ch> anyone can ping mirror.ubuntulinux.nl?
<intelikey> just ran me out of ideas.    that pointy clicky thingy    scares me.
<aftertaf> whats best resolution 96 or 120? and should i change xorg.conf too for font order?
<intelikey> font order in the file should make no differance what some never.
<aftertaf> hmm something seems to have changed. quick reboot of x to test all :)
<aftertaf> ok
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> aftertaf see also ^
<intelikey> or not.
<intelikey> flaccid back to you.   i'm outa here for a spell.
<intelikey> jucato take over.
<intelikey> any body....
<intelikey> (:
<flaccid> thanks br0ther have a good one intelikey
<dddude55_> my card is listed in the pcmia/config file -_-
<flaccid> jucy is here for a shift :)
<dddude55_> aint that a biatch
<flaccid> dddude55: how did you go with the ubuntu howto
<dddude55_> umm they didnt help
<dddude55_> im still on 1 more
<dddude55_> but its confusing
<flaccid> persist and you may be successful
<aftertaf> yeah, looking much sexier
<aftertaf> antialiasing needed activating and x restarting :)
<aftertaf> so. hows life?
<shinigami> !portforward
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<shinigami> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shinigami> !iptables
<dddude55_> still doesnt see my card -_-
<flaccid> life sux atm hehe
<flaccid> nah its good
<dddude55_> if i could get teh wireless working id be so happy lol
<aftertaf> its random touch and go for me too.
<dddude55_> mine doesnt use the prizm set
<aftertaf> see, i just disappeared...
<dddude55_> it uses the oricano or something
<aftertaf> ntersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] 
<aftertaf> ^^mine
<flaccid> hmm that could be the problem dddude55. aftertaf can you help dddude55 ?
<aftertaf> what does lspci show you?
<aftertaf> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dddude55_> i tried all that T_T
<aftertaf> dddude55_: did you blacklist?
<dddude55_> blacklist waht
<dddude55_> i know my card used the oracano or something driver
<aftertaf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/IntersilPrism25Wavelan?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<aftertaf> so why you mention prism?
<aftertaf> what IS your card?
<aftertaf> %lspci :)
<dddude55_> oh its dwl-650
<dddude55_> dlink
<dddude55_> and i put those in the file only named blacklist right?
<shinigami> wahaha!!
<christoph> hi
<shinigami> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, should change the xorg.conf /usr/share/X11/fonts/ files to /usr/share/fonts/X11, or else some application can get QfontLoader: Internal error
<dddude55_> i blacklisted those and nothing changed
<aftertaf> boing!!!!!
<vikrant> manchicken: hi
<dddude55_> lol this card is supposed to work right away -
<dddude55_> -_-
<vikrant> hi Bxnp
<dddude55_> ill figure it out later
<dddude55_> its already after 3am here
<dddude55_> lata all
<Bxnp> hi vikrant
<Bxnp> how are you doing
<vikrant> bxnp im fine thx
<vikrant> how abt u?
<Bxnp> just sending in a bugreport
<aftertaf> ok nevermind
<aftertaf> never got his lspci output
<Bxnp> i just tried out a program called basket
<Bxnp> do you know that program vikrant
<GodFinger> I can't seem to connect to the ares network using Apollon on dapper drake. Any ideas? I have forwarded the port to guarddog...
<vikrant> Bxnp: no what is it?
<aftertaf> !google basket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google basket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bxnp> let me send you a link vikrant
<vikrant> thanks Bxnp
<Bxnp> http://basket.kde.org/
<vikrant> thanks
<Jucato> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<aftertaf> wow, get organised :)
<Mightily-Oats> hey all... does anyone know a site that will tell me what each boot service does.. im looking to turn off all un-necessary services (trying for perfoemance.. not that kubuntu doesnt deliver ;) )
<Mightily-Oats> ive been to the ubuntu forums.. the one there has services that arent listed in dapper
<vikrant> Bxnp: just installed will advise of my views shortly thanks any other great apps u use?
<aftertaf> try bum
<aftertaf> not a site but a tool
<shinigami> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<shinigami> Mightily-Oats: i would like to know too.. let me know if u find out
<Mightily-Oats> does bum give an explaination of the service im turning off? (i've just used sysv-rc-conf)
<aftertaf> iirc, for dome yeah. for the others its manual time :) or googlage
<Bxnp> i dont know if its a great app i hope so vikrant
<aftertaf> s/d/s
<Bxnp> it crashed overhere, but it could be a great app in kde4
<Bxnp> would you like to write a review about this program vikrant
<Mightily-Oats> <shinigami>: sure.. the forum post ive already tried is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<shinigami> k let me read
<aftertaf> Mightily-Oats: any good info there? lokoing now
<Mightily-Oats> im looking for one that goes into a bit more detail in some areas
<vikrant> Bxnp: i dont know whether i am qualified but if u tell me how i most certainly will
<Mightily-Oats> its pretty good.. but there are a few things im sure i can still squeez
<aftertaf> anyone tried the looking glass from java?
<Bxnp> ehm nevermind try out and let me know what you think of it
<Bxnp> i will start it up again and hope it wont crash anymore :)
<Bxnp> anyway i am gone
<Bxnp> have to work
<Mightily-Oats> btw.. that forum link i posted.. im using dapper.. so im not sure how it will go with edgy
<aftertaf> or feisty :)
<cj_> hello
<Mightily-Oats> i wouldnt mind trying that... any better than edgy?
<vikrant> hi guys i just need some info could u pls help?
<cj_> hello sa inyo
<aftertaf> ask away
<GodFinger> I can't seem to connect to the ares network using Apollon on dapper drake. Any ideas? I have forwarded the port to guarddog...
<vikrant> I am running Xp and Kubuntu edgy on my laptop
<aftertaf> btw, is there any way to launch a task like apt, but restrict bandwidth? im lagging like mad here on 64k
<vikrant> i was wondering if i should download and use fiesty alpha has anyone here used it? and how did u find using it?
<cj_> somebody help me pls i'm having a problem with my ubuntu
<vikrant> is there a real danger of losing my data?
<cj_> thanks
<aftertaf> either that or my wifi is dropping out all the time :/
<Jucato> vikrant: it's still alpha
<Mightily-Oats> <aftertaf>: sorry.. dont know about that one
<vikrant> Jucato: so will it crash often?
<Jucato> vikrant: not really good for day to day use unless you are very brave and willing to hunt down and report bugs
<Jucato> vikrant: not really crash, as much as some things don't work after some upgrades
<Jucato> you also have to upgrade often, almost daily
<shinigami> Mightily-Oats: just installed sysv-rc-conf.. i just recently upgraded from dapper to edgy.. when i boot up i don't get into the log in screen until i press ctrl-alt-f7..so i'm looking at the startup heh
<vikrant> Jucato: i dont mind upgrading it often, and reporting bugs is not an issue as i use an unlimited download 220 kbps connection
<Mightily-Oats> <shinigami>: cool... hope it helps.. as i said earlier though.. im not sure how well that how to will apply to edgy.. im not even sure it was ment for dapper (which is what im using)
<aftertaf> argh!
<aftertaf> in cyberspace no one can hear you lag
<aftertaf> in cyberspace no one can hear you lag
<aftertaf> in cyberspace no one can hear you lag
<aftertaf> in cyberspace no one can hear you lag
<Mightily-Oats> <aftertaf>: what lol
<Jucato> aftertaf: please dont' do that again
<cj_> any one know ubuntu pls
<aftertaf> vikrant: im on feisty
<aftertaf> Jucato: sorry.... i suddenly reconnected.....
<Mightily-Oats> with feisty.. alpha bugs aside... will it have better laptop support than edgy?
<aftertaf> vikrant: if you keep 3/4 kernels installed in case an udate doesnt boot, and you dont mind console from time to time to get X up again....
<cj_> what is feisty?
<Mightily-Oats> i had problems with laptop mode and hdd ticking with edgy.. hoping feisty will solve this :)
<vikrant> aftertaf: thanks what kernels do u suggest?
<aftertaf> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<shinigami> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom.. what's this?
<flaccid> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid> could be that shinigami
<shinigami> oh!! btw, wacom is wireless is it? haha
<cj_> ubotu hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<cj_> ubotu can you help me i'm having a problem with my frostwire??
<aftertaf> vikrant: im on  2.6.17-10-generic
<aftertaf> and ok.
<aftertaf> 2.6.20 dopnt boot for me, for now.
<aftertaf> trying to update, but 160Mb is taking all morning
<Mightily-Oats> <shinigami>: that error.. argh.. that annoyed me to no end at one stage.. it has to do with (from memory) drawing tablets.. but check ur /etc/X11/default-display-manager file and make sure its right
<Mightily-Oats> in the xorg file there is an entry for a wacom device
<flaccid> nope
<shinigami> i think i'm going to delete the wacom stuffs in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mightily-Oats> if your default display manager isnt right it drops out and on the screen u see the wacom stuff (from my experience.. im not a geek at this stuff)
<Mightily-Oats> make a backup first
<Mightily-Oats> when i deleted the wacom stuff i killed it
<cj_> vikran
<shinigami> ok i'm goign to reboot now to see if i'm stuck at the blank screen
<Mightily-Oats> check the default-display-manager file
<cj_> ubotu
<cj_> mightily hi
<ikasle2e> hijos de puta!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: hi
<cj_> ikasle2e are you pilipino
<cj_> oats do you know ubuntu
<almasdeturaza> i am el puto amo
<almasdeturaza> kubuntu sux
<Mightily-Oats> umm.. depends on which part of ubuntu ur asking about
<cj_> ubuntu
<flaccid> haha
<cj_> Oats i'm using 6.10
<cj_> can you help me pls.. thanks
<oswaldo> angel friki
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: what is it that you need help with?
<cj_> how to run frostwire mightily
<GodFinger> what do you guys think of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4KX7SkDe4Q
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: ok.. whats the problem with it?
<Dani> hello all
<Dani> when i boot kubuntu 6.10 in vmware its says mixer not found and there is no sound
<shinigami> ok u can't delete the wacom..i think its the mousepad/tablet on ur laptop
<shinigami> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<christoph> hi, hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich kooka in die HP-Toolbox einbinde?
<cj_> i could not open the frostwire after i install it
<cj_> mighty
<karmikaze> hello, does anyone here happen to have a linksys wifi card wmp54g?
<karmikaze> im reading a lot of mixed messages regarding this cards workability in ubuntu
<karmikaze> a lot of sites saying its supported, but a lot of horror stories on the forums about it not
<cj_> karmikaze are from philippines
<Jucato> ??
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: whats the error?
<Mightily-Oats> <GodFinger>: stop theif lol
<GodFinger> yeah
<Dani> can somebody help me the sound problem
<shinigami> what
<Dani> kubuntu 6.10 live cd boot in vmware default boot no mixer found
<cj_> i could not open it mightile
<GodFinger> there's also another video about Timbaland's plagiarism...
<Mightily-Oats> <shinigami>: look in your /etc/X11/default-display-manager... for kubuntu i think the entry should be /usr/bin/kdm
<karmikaze> is there a way to change the default look for kdm?
<shinigami> Mightily-Oats: it is kdm already..hehe i
<karmikaze> kcontrol doesnt change it
<shinigami> Mightily-Oats: it is kdm already..hehe i'm installing my ati drivers properly now.. i think its ati drivers problem
<cj_> ok thanks mighty
<Jucato> !changethemes | karmikaze
<ubotu> karmikaze: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> karmikaze: scroll down to the part on KDM Themes
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>:.. try that link http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-install-limewire-on-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft/
<karmikaze> ok
<cj_> thanks mighty
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: this one might be better...... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278134&highlight=frostwire
<karmikaze> ah ha
<karmikaze> so it is in kcontrol. its just different from the control centre....
<ienik> hi folks
<karmikaze> hi ienik
<Jucato> karmikaze: well... in a way, yes.. due to a bug in System Settings on Edgy, you have to use kcontrol with kdmtheme
<cj_> mighty i know the error i didin't command this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash)
<shinigami> brb reboot
* Jucato wants to really squash that bug...
<karmikaze> interesting
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: so it works now?
<cj_> thats why thers no display evrytime i open it
<cj_> yes migthy
<Mightily-Oats> cool
<cj_> thanks to you mighty
<Mightily-Oats> <cj_>: np.. have fun :)
<karmikaze> ah cool!
<karmikaze> i downloaded this kdmthemes ages ago
<karmikaze> but i think i was using the other control centre not kcontrol so i never saw it
<cj_> migthy from what contry you are do you have yahoo
<Mightily-Oats> Oz.. no yahoo
<cj_> so what messenger you are using
<Jucato> karmikaze: you mean System Settings, right?
<Mightily-Oats> dont really use a messenger
<cj_> so what are you using
<karmikaze> yeah well its the layout of the newer control centre, its very hard to navigate
<Mightily-Oats> kvirc.
<karmikaze> i prefer the old one
<cj_> kvirc what that???mighty
<Mightily-Oats> irc chat program
<Jucato> !tab | cj_
<ubotu> cj_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<flaccid> dpends on what irc client
<karmikaze> visual irc for kde?
<karmikaze> wow didnt know that existed
<Jucato> heh no
* karmikaze uses irssi anyway
<cj_> jucato anong tab
<Jucato> cj_: Tab key
<Jucato> cj_: to autocomplete nicks in IRC
<cj_> ah
<cj_> so pilipino ka
<flaccid> what is visual irc for kde?
<cj_> jucato
<karmikaze> kvirc
<Jucato> cj_: yes, but please speak in English in here :)
<karmikaze> i assumed
<cj_> ok
<cj_> i understand
<Mightily-Oats> Jucato: thanks... didnt know that one... :) .. i can stop the copy and paste now :)
<cj_> i'm just asking
* flaccid doesn't know what visual irc is ah well
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: heh :)
<Jucato> cj_: oo pinoy ako (couldn't resist)
<karmikaze> hrmm oats.. not a bad idea for breakfast
<karmikaze> hehehe
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. :p
<cj_> thanks jucato
<Jucato> kvirc = the K Visual IRC Client
<karmikaze> yep
<cj_> mighty how to use irc
<karmikaze> i used virc waaaay back when i used to work at an internet cafe
<Jucato> (which is not a part of the KDE project, but is a KDE app)
<karmikaze> 2002
<karmikaze> got into it then because xchat was and still isnt free for windoze
<flaccid> is that what it means ok. gui. hmm
<Mightily-Oats> i like the feel of kvirc...
<karmikaze> yeah its pretty, very configurable
<flaccid> konversation kills kvirc
* Jucato has a loyalty to konvi.... :P
<karmikaze> hrm i only tried konversation once
<Mightily-Oats> is that the default one in kubuntu
<flaccid> hehe sweet jucy
<Mightily-Oats> (this could be like emacs vs vi)
<Jucato> yep
<karmikaze> lol
<flaccid> when will konvi get tcl/scripting?
<Jucato> it also might be the default IRC client for KDE... but maybe not
<Jucato> flaccid: it already does bash & python scripting
<flaccid> really
<flaccid> ah yeah
<Jucato> wha? you didn't know?!?!
<Jucato> :P
<flaccid> Sysinfo for 'lister.dev.xhost.com.au': FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE running KDE 3.5.1, , HD: 8/43GB, , 114 proc's,
<flaccid> there we go thats bash
<Jucato> the /media script is python
<flaccid> how do i do python
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> uses dcop with amarok
<Jucato> uhuh
<flaccid> cool. need tcl now :)
<Jucato> flaccid: file a wish or ask in #konversation :)
<flaccid> i used script mirc on windows. heh cbf to script now but it would be nice
<flaccid> i think i might
<flaccid> it will distract me from doing work
<Mightily-Oats> flaccid: how did u do the sysinfo thing?
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: /sysinfo
<karmikaze> ewww mirc... i had to use that the other day. man that program is... :\ made me glad to use linux anyway...
<Jucato> who would have guessed :)
<flaccid> um /exec sysinfo
<flaccid> sorry i'm not on kubuntu :)
<Jucato> flaccid: um? no need for the /exec :P
<Jucato> it's a Konvi default
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> Uptime: 1 days, 2 hours and 47 minutes
<flaccid> interesting
<lucidity> hey guys
<Mightily-Oats> flaccid: is there meant to be anything after the sysinfo ?
<flaccid> FreeBSD lister.dev.xhost.com.au 6.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE #0: Sun May  7 04:32:43 UTC 2006     root@opus.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
<flaccid> ah cool sweet thanks for reminding me of that Jucato
<lucidity> hey flaccid, tried testdrive and it sort of worked out :)
<flaccid> nope
<Mightily-Oats> hmm... not working
<flaccid> ah coolio. did you fsck as well ?
<Mightily-Oats> oh well
<Dani> anybody know about the vmware connect to host option. i never assigned a password such thing
<flaccid> Mightily-Oats: have a look in the configuration of konversation
<lucidity> im dumping the win98 OS on that HD now :)
<flaccid> command aliases in the config
<flaccid> lucidity: nice one !
<lucidity> tnx guys, i'm still playing around with kubuntu so.. expect me to come back again with other questions :)
<karmikaze> :)
<Mightily-Oats> flaccid: rats.. im in kvirc
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> thats why heeh
<Jucato> rofl
<eeos> hi everybody
<Mightily-Oats> not fair.... lol
<Jucato> btw, konvi also lets you use a background image, but only for the chat window itself
<Mightily-Oats> this is all a ploy to get me to konvert lol
<cj_> jucato do you know postfix
<Jucato> cj_: um.. nope. sorry
<flaccid> i do
<Jucato> unless of course you mean, prefix, postfix, language stuff :)
<cj_> i se up a postfix in centos server but i'm geting an error
<cj_> postfix for e-mail servers
<flaccid> you ask about centos here tisk tisk
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> cj_: btw, there's an #ubuntu-ph channel for us Filipinos. it's a low traffic area, so don't expect much. :)
<cj_> ok
<karmikaze> man... reading ubuntu forums is really putting me off getting a wifi card...
<karmikaze> i might have to fork out for another ethernet bridge
<cj_> sorry  what that Jucato
<Jucato> nvm :)
<karmikaze> !ph
<lucidity> hey jucato mabuhay
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<cj_> yes flaci
<karmikaze> tagalog?
<Jucato> heh :)
<cj_> but how
* Mightily-Oats CPU: [Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz 997 Mhz]  - OS: [Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686]  - MemFree:  [560/1035 Mb]  - DiskFree: [99/168Gb]  - Res: [1440x900]  - Procs:  [85]   - Uptime: [1:03 h] 
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: easy on the scripts
<Jucato> cj_: what do you mean?
<karmikaze> is e17 ever going to go stable. i think i was looking at it this time last year, still nothings really changed
<abattoir> cj_: /join #ubuntu-ph
<Mightily-Oats> Jucato: got it working :).. sorry for the spam though
<Jucato> cj_: or just click on the channel name
<cj_> how to join #ubuntu-ph
<karmikaze>  /join #ubuntu-ph
<Mightily-Oats> karmikaze: im using it now... it seems stable... but still in alpha (like googles still in beta for most things lol)
<karmikaze> haha
<cj_> all this guys are pilipino
<cj_> jucato
<Jucato> cj_: I answered you in #ubuntu-ph. yes
<karmikaze> i think thats the idea cj_
<graniti> hi. if i do "sudo su", it ask me the password. But if i do "su myuser" soon after, and then again "sudo su" it doesn't ask me the password again... why? thnks
<karmikaze> lol
<ienik> graniti: coz you are root at this time.. and root doesn't need passwords
<flaccid> sudo remembers your pass for like a period of time
<flaccid> oh yeah
<graniti> flaccid: and how can I set that this period must be 0 ?
<flaccid> if you change user then yeah
<flaccid> sorry
<flaccid> heh confusing
<graniti> ok
<flaccid> man sudo ?
<flaccid> don't use su basically
<graniti> flaccid: already seen
<flaccid> configure sudo
<ienik> period is setuped to 28 days in woman world.. in the man world - it was never measured
<flaccid> um google it
<flaccid> huh
<flaccid> um bad joke you
<eeos> ienik daily?
<ienik> who knows..
<flaccid> minutly
<Mightily-Oats> wonder how shinigami is doing with his reboot
<flaccid> maybe man sudoers has more?
<Mightily-Oats> anyone else using kubuntu on a laptop (dapper or edgy)?
<eeos> Mightily-Oats yes
<flaccid> yep
<Mightily-Oats> have you configured any powermanagement features.. or hdparm settings?
<karmikaze> graniti: btw i wouldnt sudo su, then su back to yourself. use ctrl+d or exit to logout of the root session. su'ing around all over the place can get a bit messy in certain applications
<eeos> Mightily-Oats hdparm: no, powermanagement: which ones?
<eeos> Mightily-Oats: frequency or hibernate / suspend?
<Mightily-Oats> im looking to get my laptop running cooler... hdd gets to about 50-58 degrees.. and processor is anywhere from 40-60 degrees
<karmikaze> hibernate did bad things to my harddisk on my laptop :|
<Mightily-Oats> so i guess im looking at throttling.. and minimising running things
<eeos> Mightily-Oats what processor?
<eeos> karmikaze like?
* Mightily-Oats CPU: [Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz 997 Mhz]  - OS: [Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686]  - MemFree:  [563/1035 Mb]  - DiskFree: [99/168Gb]  - Res: [1440x900]  - Procs:  [83]   - Uptime: [1:18 h] 
<eeos> Mightily-Oats lspci --vv in pastebin purrrrlease!
<karmikaze> like making me run fsck and it erroring through a bunch of times, then the problem mysteriously going away after two days and not doing the fsck...
<Mightily-Oats> sorry for the spam again..
<eeos> Mightily-Oats ach! experience only on amd processors sorry.
<flaccid> celsius or stupid farenheight
<Mightily-Oats> celsius
<flaccid> thats is very cool Mightily-Oats
<Mightily-Oats> it is?
<flaccid> star worry when it gets to 85 degrees
<flaccid> hell yeah
<Mightily-Oats> oh... ok
<eeos> Mightily-Oats it does not sound terribly hot to me, is nearly that hot outside. :P
<Mightily-Oats> eeos: ur from oz too lol
<flaccid> so am i heh
<eeos> :D
<Mightily-Oats> i was getting a bit paranoid that it was getting a bit hot
<Mightily-Oats> esp the hdd
<karmikaze> just make sure youre not blocking the fan when youre using it
<eeos> Mightily-Oats I would not say it is really.
<eeos> Mightily-Oats good advice karmikaze
<Mightily-Oats> i have had to use hdparm to specify the spindown and disable apm (it kept ticking other wise .. like it was powering down and then resuming all the time)
<karmikaze> i almost wish they didnt have so much to choose from on kdelook... wasting so much time here lol
<eeos> Mightily-Oats how do you measure the temperature ?
<xsacha> aus ftw
<Mightily-Oats> fan wont be blocked.. im in the process of building a laptop cooler (i know u can but them.. but i havent found any that fit my laptop)
<Mightily-Oats> temp... using gkrellm
<Mightily-Oats> and hddtemp
<Mightily-Oats> but was meant to be buy
<eeos> Mightily-Oats do not they have pop up alert? set a pop up alert, better than nothing, but would not go for automatic hibernating or suspend.
<Mightily-Oats> eeos: pop up alert?
<Mightily-Oats> im not sure
<Mightily-Oats> u mean gkrellm?
<eeos> brb
<karmikaze> ok going to test the state of my graphics drivers :| hopefully brb
<Mightily-Oats> ok. have fun guys
<crazy_penguin> hello
<eeos> re
<eeos> karmikaze which drivers
<Alarm> hello is it possible just to have an application to copy-paste file in a dvd-rw ? instead of using k3b for example
<cj_> hello
<me06bic> someone fr sweden here
<cj_> mighty how are you
<cj_> bye evryone
<abattoir> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<abattoir> me06bic: ^^^^ might find people there
<voicu> suppose i want to forward everything from a router to another computer, how do i do that?
<sebbar> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<voicu> Can I forward all internet traffic to another machine? To make it look like the one behind the router has the external ip address..
<karmikaze> back
<steven_> anyone know how to convert photoshop brushes into gimp brushes?
<ForgeAus> damn AROS doesn't have .deb packages
<ForgeAus> !aros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> awww its an AmigaOS free desktop system
<steven_> anyone know how to convert photoshop brushes into gimp brushes??
<kasper> hi all.. again... LOL
<ForgeAus> steven try googling it? there might be info on there
<abattoir> steven_: asking a question repeatedly w/i short intervals does not guarantee an answer
<abattoir> steven_: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/tutorial-How-To-Convert-Photoshop-Brushes-4349-1.html
<kasper> hey guys... KUBUNTU 6.06 RULEZZZ!!
<kasper> MIDI??? how to??
<ForgeAus> personally I like 6.10 but yeah Kubuntu rules :)
<kasper> i need a midi mapper!! i hope!
<ForgeAus> MIDI, theres midi stuff
<abattoir> i guess that's a bit 'windowsish' though
<steven_> i did...i only get tutorials for windows:S like the one abattoir just gave me
<ForgeAus> hehe abattoir, yeah but I like windows too
<abattoir> steven_: have you tried running them under wine?
<steven_> abattoir: i cant get wine to work either:S
<kasper> to i forget windows, i need only a MIDI player and Skype
<ForgeAus> both are functional under linux
<ForgeAus> but they may take some work
<abattoir> steven_: what happens? doesn't run?(wine)
<steven_> nope..doesnt run
<ForgeAus> try it from a konsole window and see if theres an error message
<abattoir> steven_: what error?
<treat> burning dvds doesn't work any more =( growisofs always fails at 20%
<treat> http://pastebin.com/872650
<abattoir> ForgeAus: aah, i meant the tutorial, not kubuntu ;)
<steven_> nothing i just dont know how to start it
<abattoir> steven_: have you installed it?
<steven_> yes of course...but it doesnt show on menu
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok abattoir I'm an equal opportunity OS enthusiast
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> thats why i'm on freebsd :)
<ForgeAus> I like PCBSD sofar
<ForgeAus> its almost better t han my Kubuntu!
<flaccid> did i suggest that to you ?
<flaccid> or did i suggest it to someone else?
<flaccid> FreeBSD lister.dev.xhost.com.au 6.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE #0: Sun May  7 04:32:43 UTC 2006     root@opus.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
<flaccid> thats what i'm using
<ForgeAus> plus some of the packages I havn't seen for linux (although most would probably work I just didn't have any link/package list to them
<abattoir> steven07: you generally execute it through 'wine <file>.exe' on the command line
<ForgeAus> like AROS for example :)
<abattoir> steven07: programs installed through wine make it into the menu though
<ForgeAus> abattoir they do? I know in crossover office they do... wines?... interesting....
<abattoir> ForgeAus: i have wine apps on my menu
<ForgeAus> (I thought it might have been an added feature)
<ForgeAus> brb
<abattoir> ForgeAus: there is a subentry for 'Wine'
<flaccid> ForgeAus: when is IE7 going to be useable in wine heh
<karmikaze> LOL
<ForgeAus> no idea but I wouldn't count on it soon
<flaccid> they should hurry up on that hey
<flaccid> it couldn't be that hard
<ForgeAus> surely XPsp2's ie would have to come first? :)
<flaccid> i'm a webdev and need it to save rebooting into windows at work
<flaccid> i believe its just some dlls from sp2
<flaccid> or something like that
<zorglu_> q. is there a doc on how to get IDN hostname support in ubuntu ? when i do ping myhostname, ping display the ascii version instead of the idna
<abattoir> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/28
<ForgeAus> you could always use win4lin (or win4bsd) or VMware for ie7 in linux!
<ForgeAus> Qemu and/or Xen and/or VirtualBox are other options
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> you can't do it
<flaccid> under qemu
<flaccid> as windows guest os from fat partition
<flaccid> well the boot sector there
<flaccid> i think xen was a negative
<flaccid> don't know about th eothers
<flaccid> have you got any of them doing guest os from separate fat partition (ie. from a dual boot system)
<flaccid> brb ForgeAus
<kasper> RULEZ!!!
<kasper> hehehe
<kasper> now i'm downloading acrobat reader
<kasper> do you know filetype CHM??
<kasper> some program that open that kind of file?
<waylandbill> kchmviewer
<linopil> ubuntu samba printer sharing in five minutes ? howto ?
<linopil> what is in /var/lib/samba/printers
<jkjk> Hi! Weird thing: I can log into an ftp server using konqueror but not using "ftp" in the shell. (DEFINETLY the same logindata...) Any clues ?
<ienik> jkjk: is it public ftp? or just your home ftp?
<jkjk> ienik: it's the ftp of my webhoster
<kasper> try "ftp username@ip"
<ienik> jkjk: and what the "ftp" utility say when you try to log in?
<steven_> anyoe here know how to convert photoshop brushes into gimp ones?
<jkjk> kasper: Results in "Unknown server error"
<jkjk> ienik:530 Login incorrect.
<ienik> hmh... bad.. so send mail to you web-hosting admin or hack webserver and look into logs by yourselve to save your time
<kasper> no no no
<kasper> maybe the username being passed wrong
<ienik> jkjk: try another ftp client - for example ncftp of gftp or pftp (the latest one has nice switchable options when connecting, so you can try fast various connection options)
<ienik> kasper: jkjk told that the login data was the same.. so i hope that this is not the issue :) (but like my friend always say - dont believe to the users - they lie!) :)
<jkjk> well i actually need "ftp" to use it in a batch file.. and konqueror works so...
<ienik> jkjk: try lftp - its scriptable too (i mean - you can use it in batch file)
<kasper> jkjk: enter "ftp", after enter "user"
<jkjk> I don't save logindata (using kwallet or anything) and a tried like 10 times so i'm sure i used the same logindata
<kasper> it will raise the error
<kasper> but will stay in the "ftp"
<kasper> will not exit after login unsuccessfull
<kasper> you have to pass to the ftp, by command user inside the ftp, the username that you have to use
<jkjk> same result with lftp
<ienik> jkjk: weird
<waylandbill> you don't have something odd like spaces in the name or password do you?
<jkjk> kasper: still can't login (same error)
<kasper> ok
<kasper> dont exit ftp
<kasper> write "user" inside the ftp
<jkjk> waylandbill: nope
<kasper> "user username"
<jkjk> kasper: it asks me for my username, so i enter my ftp login name. it then asks for the corresp. pass. i enter my ftp pass but i still get "530 Login failed" after that
* ienik is going to shop... 
<kasper> hmmmm... maybe two connections by same ip??
<kasper> "lftp -u marcelocamiseiro www.marcelocamiseiro.com.br"
<jkjk> waylandbill: i do have a couple of non alphanumeric chars so..
<kasper> here it works
<zorglu_> q. is there a doc on how to get IDN hostname support in ubuntu ? when i do ping myhostname, ping display the ascii version instead of the idna
<jkjk> kasper: if there were too many connections, i guess konqueror couldn't connect either..
<waylandbill> what kind of alphanumeric? like _ ?
<jkjk> waylandbill: ,@ and $
<waylandbill> you have an @ in your username?
<jkjk> waylandbill: no
<karmikaze> using fish:// just did something very bad to my nat...
<karmikaze> i cant get my other machine online #
<kasper> ok... have you tryed LFTP? using -u username?
<waylandbill> well.. I know what alphanumeric is.. I want to know an example of one in your name.
<jkjk> kasper: yes
<cntb> !konqueror
<kasper> tell us the hostname
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<jkjk> waylandbill: those are the ones in my pass
<karmikaze> i shut down konqueror and rebooted my box and it still wont connect to my network...
<cntb> konqueror  where do I change identification in Inet so konqueror works ok in gmail?
<kasper> hey jkjk
<kasper> what means ftp error 530?
<kasper> google
<jagreen> Hello all =)
<waylandbill> yeah.. it shouldn't matter what is in the password as much as the username. :-/
<jkjk> kasper + waylandbill: ok figured it out: i can't have "" in my password i removed it (via webinterface) and i can login!
<waylandbill> is that high ascii character?
<craftycorner> I found I'm not deleting my trash
<jkjk> still weird because that means konqueror can handle different passwords than ftp/lftp
<craftycorner> how do i do so
<craftycorner> perminantly
<kasper> i hope you have done something wrong
<craftycorner> from /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<jkjk> waylandbill: i think 0x15
<kasper> i have tested lftp -u username ip
<kasper> and runned right
<jkjk> kasper: did you have  "" in the pass ?
<waylandbill> I think special characters must be xml valid.
<kasper> no, only alphanumeric
<craftycorner> how do you perm delete files as root?
<kasper> rm
<craftycorner> rather than move files from bin to bin
<waylandbill> no... _ is not alpha numeric and I'm sure that works.
<kasper> ok ok
<waylandbill> nope. that's incorrect... it looks like only @,#,$ are only valid for pw's
<jagreen> I recently have a little problem. The other day i bought a amd2500+ and a sata hard disk of 250gb. My problem is that with kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 the SO dont recognize the Sata disk
<jagreen> Someone happened this before?
<jagreen> I supposed so ^_^
<kasper> jkjk: why you dont use konqueror?
<waylandbill> I've never made one that wasn't alphanumeric, so this is the first time I've even heard of such a limitation. :-D
<waylandbill> he wants to ftp in a batch.
<craftycorner> hello?
<jkjk> kasper: cause i'm scripting it
<craftycorner> am i in the right forum?
<karmikaze> delete as root
<karmikaze> what are you trying to delete
<karmikaze> rm filename
<craftycorner> that's right.  I've hundreds of files
<craftycorner> months old
<karmikaze> what kind of files
<karmikaze> your users files?
<karmikaze> or system files
<craftycorner> video, media, junk
<karmikaze> and what exactly do you want to do
<craftycorner> stuff I put in my waste baskit, delete, but aren't deleted!  just found them!
<karmikaze> empty your trashbin
<craftycorner> in there
<Kasper2007> jkjk : PVT PVT
<craftycorner> the trashbin's saying it IS empty
<karmikaze> oooh
<karmikaze> i know what you mean
<karmikaze> it does those soddy little dotfiles
<jkjk> Kasper2007 : ?
<karmikaze> when you delete everything, it doesnt really delete
<craftycorner> dats right
<karmikaze> well i'd go to the location in the terminal
<Kasper2007> jkjk: double click on my nickname
<craftycorner> how
<Kasper2007> to private chat
<karmikaze> hrmm dont know where the trashbin is exactly
<karmikaze> oh
<karmikaze> i see it
<karmikaze> ~/.Trash
<karmikaze> cd ~/.Trash
<Kasper2007> very good
<karmikaze> ls -la
<karmikaze> that will show you ALL files in the trash
<karmikaze> even the hidden ones
<larson9999> with all the 'glass' coming, how long will i be able to keep my opaque windows?
<karmikaze> is there stuff in there? or are all the files hidden inside the directories they were originally from?
<craftycorner> bash: /home/craftycorner/.Trash: No such file or directory
<karmikaze> hrm
<craftycorner> they're in files.
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> in konqueror you can show hidden files
<karmikaze> then just remove those ones that are hidden
<karmikaze> brb network issue
<craftycorner> the prob is when you remove, they end up inthe bin
<karmikaze> fish:// dangerous...
<Kasper2007> jkjk: are you there?
<karmikaze> there should be a permenantly delete option craftycorner :/
<jkjk> kasper: my nick isn't registerd so i can't send priv msgs...
<karmikaze> i dont know really, dont use the gui that often
<jkjk> Kasper2007: but anyway: Thanks for the offer but i got it working now... as i said just needed to remove that character from my password
<Kasper2007> type /msg nickserver register NEW_PASSWORD
<Kasper2007> OK
<Kasper2007> type /msg nickserv register NEW_PASSWORD
<Kasper2007> it will register your pass
<Kasper2007> hmmmm
<Kasper2007> maybe the encoding... the problem with the FTP
<larson9999> with windows requiring 2 gb to run decently, will computers start shipping with that automagically?
<jkjk> Kasper2007: yeah but i don't want this nich anyway :) Well i don't run the ftp server so no idea. But i can use a differnt char instead of  - no probem..
<Kasper2007> OK
<Kasper2007> i have problem with my MIDI yet
<waylandbill> larson9999: heck no. that's called an upgrade. :-)
<karmikaze> hey anyone here know how to save your iptables permenantly?
<craftycorner> trying to get into my trashbin in konsol, can't
<craftycorner> access denied
<craftycorner> bash: cd: /root/.local/share/Trash: Permission denied
<jkjk> karmikaze: service iptables save
<Kasper2007> !info media
<ubotu> Package media does not exist in any distro I know
<karmikaze> craftycorner: on the terminal do this: sudo ls -la /root/.local/share/Trash
<karmikaze> see if anything is in there
<Kasper2007> !info codec
<ubotu> Package codec does not exist in any distro I know
<karmikaze> ty jkjk
<Kasper2007> how to ubotu tell me where i can go to help me with my midi
<karmikaze> craftycorner: if stuff is in there then sudo rm /root/.local/share/Trash/*    -- but someone should really be able to tell you how to do this graphically.
<craftycorner> doing a paaaste dump...
<cntb> printer on ubuntu must print for other PC (windows) on samba sharing
<cntb> what is /var/lib/samba/printers/W32X86 in smab sharing ?
<cntb> smab = samba
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3673/
<Kasper2007> somebody know how to configure MIDI sound on kubuntu 6.06
<Kasper2007> ??
<craftycorner> rm: cannot remove `/root/.local/share/Trash/*': No such file or directory
<craftycorner> what the...??????
<cntb> can konqueror use activeX ?
<ForgeAus> probably not
<zorglu_> cra
<ForgeAus> ies4linux probably can
<cntb> ForgeAus:  ?
<ForgeAus> but konqueror is nicer
<zorglu_> craftycorner: the file you are trying to remove doesnt exists
<zorglu_> cntb: no
<cntb> ForgeAus: answering me?
<karmikaze> craftycorner: try   sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<ForgeAus> cntb I'm only guesing
<ForgeAus> but yes
<karmikaze> try the same for info if that works
<karmikaze> but i have a feeling you shouldnbnt be doing any of this
<karmikaze> your local files should not go to root
<boris_> je tu niekto zo slovenska?
<boris_> :)
<cntb> ok so I asked the guy how to workaround gmail wanting  IE or firefox. told me change browser ID
<craftycorner> I know that...I don't konw how they got there...
<karmikaze> hey people, only one light is lighting up on my onboard ethernet port...
<karmikaze> does that mean im screwed?
<karmikaze> i was working happily all morning
<cntb> now konqueror identifies as IE6 but lacks activeX what is the use
<karmikaze> then it suddenly died while using konqueror fish://
<cntb> millions ppl use gmail
<ForgeAus> what do you mean whats the use?
<cntb> get that pals ?
<ForgeAus> Konqueror is very useful
<ForgeAus> its a great internet browser and file manager, what more do you want?
<cntb> ForgeAus: to the point read above pls
<cntb> read abover again ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> cntb about activeX? why need it?
<cntb> pls ignore me you are not reading above
<cntb> <ForgeAus> Konqueror is very useful <-- not for gmail yahoo!mail and many other sites
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> brb i'll ch eck
<ForgeAus> havn't tried yahoo mail or gmail with it yet
<cntb> tyvm
<cntb> knew that
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming firefox woul dhave the same problem under Linux
<cntb> nope
<cntb> dont assume
<craftycorner> gotta go
<ForgeAus> you can change your browser idengification
<cntb> explore learn try share ! pls dont answer when in doubt
<cntb> bye craftycorner
<ForgeAus> yahoo mail does still work
<ForgeAus> (you just have to use the older interface thats all
<cntb> fyi ForgeAus gmail has a basic view which lives OK without activeX
<craftycorner> bye bye, I'm too much of a newbie to try to answer anyone...:(
<ForgeAus> then what are you winging about?
<cntb> right
<cntb> winging or whining ?
<cntb> stop annoying me
<ForgeAus> whinging? I dunno...
<ForgeAus> my speling sux sometimes
<ForgeAus> not wing as in fly, whinge ? (sp?) like whining...
<larson9999> ForgeAus: there are many sites konqueror, doesn't work with that firefox will.  opera for that matter.  sure, the fault of the evil sites.  still if you want those sites, konqueror doesn't help much
<cntb> anyone familiar with samba printing in ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> larson... theres even more that it does work with
<ForgeAus> besides you can probably get an activeX plugin if absolutely necessary
<ForgeAus> I know mozilla has some but I'm not sure if they're only for windows OS's or not
<larson9999> ForgeAus: lol.  sure.  the point is that if you use lots of those sites, those two browsers don't get the job done.
<ForgeAus> then ies4linux should do the trick
<luke_> what do I do with a .diff file?
<larson9999> ForgeAus: no.  firefox does the trick.  that's the point
<ForgeAus> firefox has ActiveX?
<cntb> ForgeAus: dont know your age. still let me tell you . konqueror developers took for linux KDE t the way  M$ took for WINDOWS EXPLORER /Internet Explorer  , that is one app for both OS file services and for Web browsing and network including FTP samba and stuff
<larson9999> time to make the doughnuts.
<ForgeAus> if thats true it means Konqueror can have it built in possibly in the future...
<grimreaper> hi
<grimreaper> kann mir jmd helfen?
<karmikaze> how do you know when a NIC has died???
<cntb> activeX is a M$ stuff so a understand few ppl care about M$ stuff on linux
<ForgeAus> cntb yes kde's konqueror is like that
<ienik> grimreaper: kann, aber in english bitte :)
<ForgeAus> has most file management/web browsing functionality
<cntb> !de | grimreaper
<ubotu> grimreaper: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ForgeAus> and a little more
<bronze_0_1> does anyone know if there is a ticket tracking system for kubuntu that can be installed via apt-get install?
<ForgeAus> note I said MOST
<grimreaper> thx
<karmikaze> i can ping 127.0.0.1 but cant ping anything else
<luke_> what do I do with a .diff file?
<ForgeAus> I care about microsoft stuff! I'm not anti M$!
<karmikaze> and i cant ping the box from another one on my network
<ForgeAus> I'm mostly a linux newbie myself!
<ForgeAus> but seemt o be learning some things fairly fast
<ienik> grimreaper: whats your problem?
<cntb> anyone familiar with samba printing in ubuntu?
<ienik> luke_: man patch
<ForgeAus> does cups deal with samba?
<luke_> ienik: thanks
<Mak1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Mak1> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<Mak1> err:wgl:has_opengl Intialization of OpenGL info failed, disabling OpenGL!
<Mak1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Mak1> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<Mak1> err:wgl:has_opengl Intialization of OpenGL info failed, disabling OpenGL!
<Mak1> I don't know what the above means, but that's my problem.
<Mak1> Wine claims such.
<waylandbill> Mak1: looks like you don't have direct rendering
<Mak1> So what do I do to correct that?
* Mak1 grumbles at her nick. "I'm Maki, by the way. No 1."
* Makitk sighs.
<Makitk> Better than having a number in my name.
<waylandbill> what video card driver are you running?
<ienik> :)
<Makitk> Nvidia thing stuff.. bla
<waylandbill> with the binary driver or the open one?
<Makitk> o.o;
<Makitk> I have -no- idea
<luke_> what have I done wrong here? patch -p0 ./kxdocker114a-compiz.diff
<Makitk> nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common
<Makitk> Those seem installed.
<ienik> luke_: depends on where you are (pwd) and what you want to patch (i mean - where is located the target which you want to patch)
<Makitk> I got an ASUS V9950 GeForce FX 5900 videocard.
<stefan_> !winmail.dat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmail.dat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ienik> luke_: go to the target directory (for example /usr/src/linux-2.6.19 :) ) and patch this directory using patch -p1 < /path/to/patch/linux-keylogger-patch.diff
<waylandbill> Makitk: did you follow the wiki's instructions for the binary driver?
<Makitk> Eh?
<luke_> ienik: I am in the source directory of KXdocker and the patch is supposed to remove a beryl problem, I was just hoping to run  the patch and ./configure
<Makitk> What wiki?
<Makitk> The Kubuntu wiki?
<ienik> luke_: and what the patch utility said? some error message?
<luke_> ienik: it said nothing, it just took loads of time, and the patch is only small
<ienik> luke_: patch [options]  [originalfile [patchfile] ]  <--- so i suppose that you had patch for more than one file... you run it and patch should say what it does (patching file x-y.... and so on) .. don't tell me that no output shows
<bronze_0_1> does anyone know if there is a ticket tracking system for kubuntu that can be installed via apt-get install? (And all its dependencies?)
<luke_> ienik: this is what I've done with it luke@Wraith:~/kxdocker/kxdocker-1.1.4a$ patch ./kxdocker114a-compiz.diff
<Makitk> waylandbill: What wiki page do you want me to look at? Cause you've confused me.
<luke_> ienik: and patch -p0
<ienik> bronze_0_1: choose one (and next time - use google) http://linas.org/linux/pm.html
<ienik> luke_: and patch utility just exit without any output?
<waylandbill> Maktik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bronze_0_1> ienik: tried google, but google does not have domain spefic knowledge (people do)  There are a multitude of different ticket system out there and none of them say "This system can be installed by a simple apt-get instrall <packagename> on their web pages.
<luke_> ienik: no, I pressed ctrl + c after about five minutes of waiting
<Makitk> o.o
<ienik> luke_:  ah.. it waited for patch in standart output probably (coz you entered just name of [originalfile .... )
<bronze_0_1> ienik: having built two vary large Sorce code control and configuration and issue treacking system freo a large tellecom company in the past - I want to avoid as much work as possible this time.
<bronze_0_1> *source
<bronze_0_1> ienik: Thats page is no help at all
<luke_> ienik: do you have a website or something that could help me understand how patches and .diffs work?
<ienik> bronze_0_1: depends on what you want from SCC/C&IT system ... if you want source code tracking and trouble ticketing system - just try TRAC - http://trac.edgewall.org/
<bronze_0_1> I'm already ;ooking at track - Does anyone know if it can be installed via apt-get install?
<bronze_0_1> *looking
<ienik> luke_: of course... I am the google master :) -> http://www.linuxhq.com/patch-howto.html
<ienik> anyone - use google first please :P~
<bronze_0_1> (sorry for typos - recent spinal surgery, limbs flying around a bit)
<contrast83> If any Beryl-SVN users are interested, I just put up a new Beryl splash screen. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52527&PHPSESSID=6d699a89c7faab3557103179ed4648a5
<ienik> bronze_0_1: of course - you can install it by apt-get ... just try apt-cache search trac
<bronze_0_1> ienik: their install procedure does not document that. I suspect it requires a lot of hand wqork. I was deperately hoping to find a system that could be entirely package managed by a good tool, (like apt-get :-) )
<ienik> contrast83: i think that it would be antialiased (i mean the edges of the picture.. coz this looks sharp :) .. but anyway good work
<bronze_0_1> apt-cache search trac yielded several hundred lines
<bronze_0_1> no useful information
<ienik> :P
<crube> Does anyone know a torrent program I could use from both my windows and linux?
<sebbar> hi, just to make sure... I can install the 32 bit version of ubuntu on a 64 bit processor right?
<karmikaze> crube: azureus
<bronze_0_1> apt-cache --names-only search trac   was better - only 63 lines
<bronze_0_1> Aha ! Target aquired
<karmikaze> wait no, i dont get your question
<steven_>  anyone usee abr2gbr??
<ienik> crube: first.. use google, than check your local google searcher (like me) -> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=88536
<bronze_0_1> ienik: I am humbled before the greateness of apt-cache search. :-)
<bronze_0_1> and your hints
<ienik> bronze_0_1: congratulations
<bronze_0_1> ienik: Thank you.
<luke_> ienik: thanks a lot m8
<ienik> bronze_0_1: np
<ienik> :)
<bronze_0_1> ienik: Thank you (for your help that is). You deserve the congratulations. not me
<waylandbill> nothing like someone saying they are confused by a page of instructions, and I ask what is confusing exactly... maybe I can explain.. " I don't know... I didn't feel like reading it "
<bronze_0_1> waylandbill: use more whitespace!
<bronze_0_1> studies have shown that some people literally cannot get their eyes to track on a page of text which is too densly packed.  It is a form "target discrimination analysis".  Like birdflockds that wheel and dart together to confuse predators, the densely packed text prevents the reader from finding a "single place" to look at.  It affects approximately 4 to 7 % of the population.
<waylandbill> bronze_0_1: I've heard that before.
<ForgeAus> how do I fix:
<ForgeAus>   apt-utils: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 but it is not installable
<ForgeAus>   aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 but it is not installable
<ForgeAus> ??
<ienik> ForgeAus: check if you have this file in your distribution/version -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ForgeAus> ienik its not as simple as taht
<ForgeAus> first of all they're both virtual packages that apt provides
<ienik> ForgeAus: if yes, so you probably have wrong defined /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> if I get 6.3-6-3.11 it downgrades 6.4-6-1.1 which other dependant packages need
<ienik> ForgeAus: virtual? what do you mean? you mean that you cannot install this packages? probably you already have apt-gutils installed :)
<ForgeAus> I do have apt installed
<ForgeAus> virtual packages are ones provided by another package (in this case apt)
<ForgeAus> its all a big vicious circle
<ienik> ForgeAus: i'm sure i don't understand... apt doesn't provide any package - it just looks in the cache, calculate dependencies and install/remove packages.. what you mean is probably that this application uses shared libraries with other applications.. ?
<ForgeAus> I want to fix my kubuntu and get kubuntu-desktop back but to do that I need two different versions of apt at once but installing one upgrades/downgrades the other
<ForgeAus> yes it does apt provides libapt-pkg-libc<version>
<ForgeAus> (ie libapt* is a virtual package)
<waylandbill> what's trying to bring in the older version?
<ForgeAus> wayland some dependancy how can I tell?
<johny454> hey guys, does someone know what's the default font in Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> all I know is it complains about what I don't have
<ForgeAus> one way or the other
<ForgeAus> if I upgrade its one set.. if I downgrade its the other set
<waylandbill> oh... apt-utils and aptitude.
<ForgeAus> possibly
<ForgeAus> they're too strict in versioning :(
<waylandbill> you need newer of those or older of the ones wanting the newer lib.
<johny454> hey guys, does someone know what's the default font in Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> can I ignore the dependancies?
<ForgeAus> wayland I have newer
<ForgeAus> and it still says the older are uninstallable
<ienik> johny454: isn't it DejaVu Sans?
<ForgeAus> if I get the older it says the newer are uninstallable
<ForgeAus> probably ienik... I'm not entirely certain but I think so
<johny454> I messed something with fonts, I'll check
<waylandbill> you got yourself into a pickle.
<ForgeAus> wayland yeah
<waylandbill> did you add some repos?
<ForgeAus> can I somehow ignore the dependancies?
<waylandbill> it sounds like you got too many or incorrect sources.
<ForgeAus> I have edgy, edgy-backports edgy-updates and edgy-proposed (as well as an edgy security one... can't remember the name of it)
<ienik> ForgeAus: --force-yes
<ForgeAus> ok thanx
<ienik> but!
<ienik>               Force  yes;  This is a dangerous option that will cause apt to continue without prompting if it is doing some
<ienik>               thing potentially harmful. It should not be used except in very special situations. Using force-yes can poten
<ienik>               tially destroy your system! Configuration Item: APT::Get::force-yes.
<contrast83> ienik, thanks for the input on the splash. i'm basically a GIMP newb. i tried smoothing out the edges and corners of the background by using the rectangle to cut and paste (using feather edges set to 100), but didn't really come up with anything satisfactory. how would I go about anti-aliasing them?
<waylandbill> that's'll likely break stuff!!!
<ForgeAus> it didn't work anyway
<waylandbill> i don't know what edgy-proposed is.
<ForgeAus> check it out
<ForgeAus> !edgy-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ienik> contrast83: i am not gimp guru :/ .. just play and people will get you feetback or help (but I am just only a feedbacker :)
<ForgeAus> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> it should show up in there somewhere
<contrast83> heh, ok. thanks.
<waylandbill> bring it up.
<waylandbill> bringing
<contrast83> Does anyone know how to change the background color for tooltips in KDE?
<Jucato> you can't. they're always yellow
<Jucato> (afaik)
<waylandbill> my guess is that the proposed is conflicting with the main... looking for what proposed contains right now
<ForgeAus> can I install them individually? I have a list
<ForgeAus> and just ignore the dependancy for the individual ones?
<ForgeAus> because a newer one already exists
<contrast83> Well, there must be a file somewhere telling it to be yellow, right? I'm a bit of a Linux newb, but that's my understanding as to how pretty much everything works.
<ForgeAus> thats an interesting one contrast... it might be in a configuration file somewhere, but goodluck finding it!
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: the proposed is what is conflicting.
<ForgeAus> I'm fairly certain theres no gui tool that changes it (but if you find one let me know)
<waylandbill> that's what is asking for the 6.4.6
<Jucato> contrast83: unfortunately, not everything in Linux is in a config file. some are hard coded into the source code. like this one
<ForgeAus> so bump off the proposed repos and try it?
<ForgeAus> 6.4.6 is the one I got installed
<ForgeAus> so I need to downgrade?
<waylandbill> yeah.. for the aptitude and apt-utils
<contrast83> jucato, thanks for the info...
<contrast83> so i'm guessing if someone was determined, and knew what they were doing, they could alter the source and recompile?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: because they haven't been put into the proposed yet.
<waylandbill> I'd disable that repo... unless you needed it for some reason.
<ForgeAus> nope thats not it... python-apt requires 6.4.6 too and thats not in proposed (Because I blanked out that repos)
<Jucato> contrast83: you could, but 1) you'd have to find out where the correct source code is (there isn't just 1 file) and 2) you'd have to know what changes to make
<ForgeAus> unless one of my other repos' has it too?
<waylandbill> where is python-apt from?
<ForgeAus> brb trimming the repo tree
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<ForgeAus> I just know it was a depenacy its complainging about
<contrast83> i see why no one here has bothered. heh.
<contrast83> it's pretty weak that something as visible as the tooltip background isn't included in the color scheme.
<ForgeAus> wait aptitude is complaining about dependancies but its already installed
<ForgeAus> same with apt-utils
<waylandbill> but it doesn't think it's the newest package.
<ForgeAus> well it doesn't show theres any upgrades available in kpackage
<ForgeAus> (my adepts broken because of this)
<ForgeAus> in fact uninstalled along with ubuntu-minimal (but I managed to get ubuntu-minimal back)
<ForgeAus> I don't get why it doesn't accept the newer packages tho
<waylandbill> aptitude will offer suggestions to fix dependencies, but without knowing what happened and why, you'd be just guessing.
<ForgeAus> yeah well mostly I am at that point.. just guessing
<ForgeAus> and I don't really know what I did to mess it up
<ForgeAus> it was a big upgrade that caused it
<ForgeAus> but as to which specific packages? I didn't even look
<wedgeV> my keyboards stops responding after i press one of the multimedia keys on my laptop (eg: increase volume, mute...)
<ForgeAus> but after that it instructed me to do an apt-get autoremove that took out ubuntu-minimal
<ForgeAus> (I managed to fix some of the problems
<ForgeAus> but I still have a missing adept and some fstab issues
<hammer2> how do i find get install this KDE 3.5.6 Released with Kubuntu Packages?
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: I've never used autoremove before.
<soulrider> hammer2: do "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<waylandbill> but I mainly use aptitude which knows what it can remove.
<soulrider> that will downlaod all updates, if KDE 3.5.6 doesnt install, i will give you a repository that has it for sure
<soulrider> waylandbill: i allways use aptitude
<ForgeAus> wayland same with adept/dpkg those packages are the same ones
<ForgeAus> (that it says are removable) its just something went wrong with my installation somehow
<ForgeAus> and messed up the packages
<ForgeAus> told it some of my base packages were somehow obsolete
<ForgeAus> (hence the removal of ubuntu-minimal)
<waylandbill> aptitude uses a different method to track what's removable than apt-get/adept
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<ForgeAus> I thought aptitude was just a front-end
<waylandbill> it stores some sort of database that apt-get doesn't.
<soulrider> i dont think so ForgeAus
<soulrider> i heard aptitude handled dependencies better
<hammer2> have to restartx after that right?
<waylandbill> but it's search feature only searches short descriptions, not long ones like apt-cache
<waylandbill> that's my beef about it. :-)
<hammer2> cuz i did sudo apt-get update and upgrade and when i did 1 u said it didnt update further
<soulrider> hammer2: maybe KDE is installed and you just need to restart X
<soulrider> is uggets you do it now and see if you have the new version
<hammer2> ok ill brb
<jlarsson> i have kubuntu 6.06 how can i uppdate it to the newest version ?
<soulrider> !upgrade | jlarsson
<ubotu> jlarsson: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<barosl> kubuntu doesn't make ".desktop" file!
<barosl> any solution?
<soulrider> follow that guide there
<soulrider> barosl: what do you mean? you installed something and it doesnt create a shortcut in the kmenu ?
<ForgeAus> hmmm dselect wants to remove :  apt-utils aptitude tasksel tasksel-data ubuntu-minimal when I choose the install option
<barosl> ah sorry
<barosl> ".directory" file
<soulrider> sorry, i have to go now
<soulrider> hope everyone solves their problems
<soulrider> see ya
<grimreaper> could someone give me the link for the german chanal plz
<soulrider> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soulrider> just type ! and the country code
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato :)
<hammer2> ok it didnt update for me
<hammer2> must be something im missing ive uncommented the sources.list
<ForgeAus> maybe I should just wait till id o a feisty fawn dist-update?
<jlarsson> i have kubuntu 6.06 how can i uppdate it to the newest version ?
<kkathman> hammer2 you need to add the 3.5.6 repository, go to kubuntu.org and get that, put it in you sources.lst and re do the commands
<jlarsson> how can i update it to adgy?
<ForgeAus> jlarsson dist-update
<n8k99_>  jlarsson you need to change dapper to edgy in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> hi
<n8k99_> then dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> so the command line is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n8k99_> but first you sudo apt-get remove kde-multimedia
<ForgeAus> upgrade or update?
<n8k99_> 1) remove lkde-multimedia 2) change sources.list 3) apt-get update 4) apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> why the need to remove kde-multimedia?
<ForgeAus> there you go :) nice
<Jucato> or kdemultimedia?
<n8k99_> Jucato: can't remember why i stumbed because of that, but it always made things smoother for me
<ForgeAus> btw Jucato you know that grub tutorial/help webpage... should it have setup (hd#) instead of setup (hd#,#) ? I ran into that trouble twice when my grub wasn't working
<barosl> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<n8k99_> going from dapper to edgy
<ForgeAus> i was just thinking it'd help other people if the help was correct
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys, how do u spell deteriate
<Balsamic_Chicken> spell check keeps saying i have it wrong..
<n8k99_> detoriate
<barosl> kubuntu doesn't make ".directory" file! any solution?
<ForgeAus> it makes a .desktop instead?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you can only install the bootloader into the mbr of a drive, hence (hdx) only, afaik
<ForgeAus> I had that trouble I used krusader to get around it tho
<Jucato> ForgeAus: unless you say (hdx,0) which always has the MBR of that drive
<Jucato> not really absolutely 100% sure...
<ForgeAus> Jucato maybe if you know the webmaster or knwo someone you can contact ot update it you should point out that flaw on the web page
<Jucato> which web page?
<ForgeAus> the recovery after install one you sent me to a few times
<hammer2> says im missing keys?
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> (when my grub was non-fucntional)
<ForgeAus> yeah that one
<Jucato> that one, ForgeAus?
* Jucato takes a peek
<ForgeAus> if you look at it the setup line is hd(0,3)
<ForgeAus> which is incorrect
<ForgeAus> (should just be hd(0)
<Balsamic_Chicken> detoriate? doesn't even sound right
<Jucato> let me check
<ForgeAus> oh wait its gota note after it
<qbit> deteriorate
<ForgeAus> I don't remember reading that bit
<Jucato> :P
<godhell> hello, i got abit of a problem, i accidently somehow took away the panel where the programs etc are locacted
<godhell> Any ideas how to get it back?
<Jucato> godhell: how did you take it away?
<ForgeAus> sorry in that case its ok as it is
<godhell> No idea, didnt even see how
<Jucato> godhell: you mean the whole panel?
<ForgeAus> my apologies
<godhell> Yea, just dissapeared
<godhell> I rebooted but that didn't help
<ForgeAus> (either its been updated or I didn't notice the note)
<Jucato> godhell: ok, first, press Ctrl+Esc and check if "kicker" is running
<n8k99_> godhell the panel or the button?
<godhell> n8k99_ whole panel
<Jucato> ForgeAus: last edit was Jan 26, 2007 :)
<Jucato> godhell: can you see kicker in the list?
<ForgeAus> thats only a few days ago
<godhell> Jucato, ok gonna try it, gotta logg onto the kde first
<Jucato> godhell: Pressing Alt+F2 will give you a Run Command box where you can start up apps. in case you see that kicker isnt' running, press Alt+F2 and type in "kicker" (no quotes) to start is
<Jucato> Kicker is theKDE panel
<JohnFlux> Jucato: yo
<Jucato> hi JohnFlux! :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: ksysguard now (unofficially) supports monitoring raid devices :-)
<Jucato> in trunk, I presume?
<JohnFlux> almost everything is there, I just need to tie it all together
<JohnFlux> but it will mean that it will actually guard your system now :-)
<Jucato> :D
<JohnFlux> it will warn you when a raid device fails
<Jucato> kool
<JohnFlux> yeah trunk
* Jucato makes an order for a RAID device...
<Jucato> my hardware is soooo old fashioned...
<JohnFlux> yeah it's a personal wish too - it's annoying having raid but nothing actually monitoring it :-)
<godhell> yes the kicker is running
<Jucato> godhell: hm.. so it's running *and* hiding...press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<JohnFlux> and you can read the raid information via dbus goodness, and monitor remote systems :-)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: a hard disk fails on a server, and bingo kde tells you ;-)
<Jucato> godhell: go to Desktop -> Panels and adjust the Arrangement (position) and Hiding
<JohnFlux> *remote server
<godhell> okok
<godhell> brb
<Jucato> JohnFlux: so now you have more than enough reason to change KSysGuard's icon :)
<JohnFlux> well this is for the systray ksysguard
<JohnFlux> as opposed to the kicker ksysguard or the program ksysguard :-D
<JohnFlux> for that I use the xeyes icon :-)
<BluesKaj> Gents, I'm running the latest Ktorrent unofficial release , now it crashes upon launch with this message : SIGABRT...there is debug list as well, but anyone have this problem and how did you fix it ?
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: I doubt the ktorrent developers are in here
<Jucato> JohnFlux: lol :)
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: btw, make sure you turn on DHT in the options for faster downloading
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: i don't know why it's off by default
<Jucato> JohnFlux: so now there are 3 "parts" to ksysguard? main, kicker applet, and systray?
<hammer2> brbr
<JohnFlux> and the Solid libraries
<JohnFlux> :-D
<Jucato> oh... Solid.... you lost me :P
<BluesKaj> gawd that's all we need , another smarta**...it won't launch ..understood?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: no Plasmoids? :P
<JohnFlux> actually yes, that's on the todo list
<JohnFlux> I want it to be easy to make plasmoids using ksysguard info
<JohnFlux> via solid :-)
<godhell> Ok now it works, thanks=d
<Jucato> ... when Plasmoids actually do start to come in :D
<Jucato> godhell: glad to hear
<cntb> jucato hi
<cntb> know some shortpath quick aand dirty way to samba print sharing ?
<Jucato> um.. sorry, no...
<JohnFlux> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<JohnFlux> cntb: maybe ^^
<cntb> tyvm JohnFlux
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the best screen capturing program? (i wanna make bideo)
<hammer2> hi i cant remember who sent me to kde.org for the 3.6 update but thanks and is there away to get public keys ?
<MetaMorfoziS> v
<cntb> so what is hpijs driver in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp?
<hammer2> i clicked on the edgy 3.5.6 i added to sources but i get blank pages and says i needed public keys anyone help me?
<hammer2> i got the update but i wanna go back and take care of the key issues
<hammer2> ne1?
<hammer2> ok nm then i give up
<hammer2> do that later i gotta update my kerns now
<Jucato> bah...
<Jucato> left before I could speak...
<spawn57> hehe
<reisi> hi everyone! does anyone have a clue in what package are the development headers for my opengl driver? or can i just install mesagl-headers?
<reisi> or could the one be libglu1-mesa-dev
<Jucato> reisi: hm.. try xorg-dev?
<morgWork> hey guys
<reisi> (i am trying to build wine from source with opengl)
<reisi> Jucato: i've already got those.. maybe it was searching from the wrong place!
<morgWork> anyone know offhand how to get evolution to handle attachements sanely (i.e. use OOo to open doc files, rather than just the save option)
<Jucato> morgWork: um... Evolution... might want to ask in #ubuntu
<morgWork> Jucato: that's what I was afraid the answer was gonna be- I'm gonna have to install have of gnome to change the settings
<Jucato> morgWork: well, better check with them first...
<Jucato> I mean, it's a GNOME app...
<morgWork> yup, hence the problem....
<paul__> I swear this channel was on irc.freenode.net
<Jucato> paul__: it still is
<Jucato> irc.ubuntu.com just currently points/redirects to freenode
<paul__> Ah
<paul__> Cheaters!
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<paul__> I tried to install beryl, and now my windows have no title bars :P
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> #ubuntu-xgl for you :)
<paul__> Ah yes
<waylandbill> connecting to irc.ubuntu.com, [Welcome]  Your host is anthony.freenode.net
<paul__> ty
<Moneo> hi, can anyone point me to an fresh xorg.conf that is like how you start with on a fresh install of 6.10 ?
<hyper_ch> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> waylandbill: it really depends... I'm on orwell
<waylandbill> right.
<ace> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<waylandbill> I could only see mine though. :-)
<BluesKaj> Moneo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Moneo> thanks
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh 
<Moneo> ah great, thanks
<drbeams> i would like to print in pdf output.  any idea how to do this in kubuntu ?
<Jucato> drbeams: choose Print to File (PDF) in the drop down list in the print dialog box
<Theory> drbeams: as in take an existing document and produce a PDF of it?
<fernando_> hi
<fernando_> someone ere?
<fernando_> here
<fernando_> to help..?
<drbeams> as in taking a web document and printing to pdf
<drbeams> it does not appear to be an option in FF
<Jucato> aah... only works with KDE apps
<Theory> it can be done with firefox, probably easier to just load the page in konqueror though
<fernando_> I am try to install nvidia drivers.. but I need to shutdown the serverX... how can I do that??
<flaccid> fernando_: logout to login screen and select restart x server from the dropdown
<Eruantalon> fernando_: ctrl+alt+backspace ... remember to save your stuff
<Jucato> fernando_: Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Jucato> Eruantalon: that will only restart X
<flaccid> never do ctrl + alt + bckspc
<Eruantalon> flaccid: Why?
<fernando_> I not need to restart the server
<flaccid> besids losing unsaved information it kills stuff not sending the right signal for graceful shutdown of programs
<Jucato> fernando_: how are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<Eruantalon> What are the pro and cons of samba, nfs and other means of connecting your homenetwork locally and over the internet?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> i guess security in general. but i can't think of much more.
<mangz74> hi :)
<Jucato> hi mangz74 :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Eruantalon> There are no performance and stability and managability issues?
<fernando_> thanks a lot!! now my nvidia drivers are running!!!
<Jucato> good
<flaccid> not that i can think of but if you expose samba/cifs to the net you should read up on security for that
<Jucato> fernando_: double check: "glxinfo | grep rendering" in Konsole
<fernando_> yes.. I try glxgears and is 3D acelerate
<Jucato> fernando_: and the glxinfo command? does it say "direct rendering: yes"?
<BluesKaj> I was informed that using samba can make your network vulnerable unless you're behind a router ...is this true ?
<fernando_> yes.. Direct rengering: yes
<BluesKaj> using all the AVr and FW precautions is implied here
<Eruantalon> flaccid: Well, one big advantage is with samba you get easy integration with windows servers
<flaccid> samba is reverse engineered smb which came from m$
<Jucato> fernando_: then you're good to go :)
<fernando_> jucato: some time ago, I use a command to shutdown the serverX, I can't remember but It was something with a level parameter
<sharkp> hi to everybody
<fernando_> jucato;: I remember that level 2 means text mode for the operative system
<sharkp> I want to format my windows partition and reinstall XP
<sharkp> who can help me?
<fernando_> jucato: do you know about it?
<Jucato> fernando_: heh I don't know about run levels :)
<fernando_> jucato: any way thanks a lot again :-)
<kkathman> sharkp sounds like you know what you want to do then
<Jucato> sure np
<Eruantalon> sharkp: Windows XP will wipe your boot sector and after installing it you will only be able to start xp until you fix again
<fernando_> jucato: my next problem is with kdevelop 3.4
<Jucato> fernando_: hmm?
<fernando_> jucato: I read the instruction on the kubuntu website
<sharkp> Eruantalon:in facts I saw that GRUB is on the NTFS partition
<sharkp> how can I do?
<fernando_> jucato: but doesn't work..
<BluesKaj> sharkp, are you familiar with partition editors like GParted ?
<Jucato> fernando_: which part doesn't work?
<sharkp> yes
<sharkp> a bit... :)
<fernando_> jucato: I supose to add the sourcelist with the apt-get command..
<sharkp> tell me,what shall I do?
<flaccid> sharkp: consult the windows documentation
<Eruantalon> Anyways be sure of what to do before you install xp. The documentation for this is messy
<fernando_> jucato: but after that I dont get any new package to update
<sharkp> I don't trust in it... ;)
<fernando_> jucato: I supose to update KDE and then Kdevelop
<fernando_> jucato: Is that right?
<Jucato> fernando_: did you run "sudo apt-get update" or Fetch Updates from Adept?
<flaccid> sharkp: then don't use it
<fernando_> jucato: yes..I did
<sharkp> flaccid:I know,but I MUST use also it
<Jucato> fernando_: ok.. let's do this from the beginning, step by step..
<sharkp> Isn't there a way?
<flaccid> sharkp: well coming in here asking for windows support is a bit out of the scope
<Jucato> fernando_: first, use pastebin, show your sources.list
<BluesKaj> sharkp,  if you already have ubuntu installed , reinstalling windows will delete the Grub Bootloader ...Jucato what's his best choice or course of action here ?
<Jucato> !pastebin | fernando_
<ubotu> fernando_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> yeah thats the page
<flaccid> sharkp: install windows, then follow the lost grub link from Jucato
<sharkp> flaccid:do you know if there is an Italian translation of that link?
<flaccid> nope
<Jucato> !it | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> sharkp: they might know
<paul__> !beryl
<Eruantalon> sharkp: flaccid: I have bad experience with the lost grub page.
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<fernando_> jucato: ok..I get it with the pastebin.. but do you want on it?
<flaccid> Eruantalon: ok update it with your findings :)
<sharkp> jucato: the chat in my language is a lot empty in this hour
<Jucato> fernando_: give me the link that is produced after clicking on Submit/Paste
<Paulo> hi
<Eruantalon> flaccid: I never undestood what went wrong and why it finally worked.
<Paulo> how can I change the kubuntu login screen?
<fernando_> jucato: what is you original lenguage?
<fernando_> you mather language
<Paulo> it shows an ugly blue background
<Jucato> fernando_: Filipino. but I speak English.
<flaccid> no probs
<Paulo> hello?
<Jucato> !changethemes | Paulo
<ubotu> Paulo: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> Paulo: see the KDM Theme section
<Paulo> is that in kcontrol?
<fernando_> jucato: ready on the submitpaste
<flaccid> yep
<Jucato> fernando_: where's the link?
<fernando_> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3691/
<Jucato> fernando_: er.. ok.. :)
<paul__> How do you uninstall programs - It says the database is locked by another process
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> fernando_: you haven't added the KDE 3.5.6 repository yet
<Paulo> thanks very much guys
<fernando_> fernando: but isn't that the http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg??
<Jucato> fernando_: no
<fernando_> jucato: sorry..I am lost then :p
<Jucato> fernando_: that's just the key
<fernando_> jucato: and where is the repository?
<fernando_> jucato: exist any website where I can found a list with repositories?
<Jucato> fernando_: ok. let's do this step by step
<fernando_> jucato : ok
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<fernando_> jucato: I am there
<Jucato> fernando_: you have to add one of those to your sources.list
<Jucato> !repositories | fernando_
<ubotu> fernando_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> fernando_: follow that guide
<fernando_> fernando: ok..wait a second
<mefisto__> I can't seem to get korganizer to remember its toolbar settings. I want both icons and text, but when I close korganizer and start it again it is back to plain icons. (I know it's a minor problem, but I'd like to get to the bottom of it)
<fernando_> jucato: I know how to add new repositories to the sources.list, so.. I have add "http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg"
<fernando_> jucato : is that right?
<Jucato> fernando_: no
<Jucato> that is *not* a repository
<Jucato> fernando_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main <--- this is a repository
<sorush20> I'm using ie six now
<fernando_> jucato: and what is that?
<Jucato> that is a repository for KDE 3.5.6 for Kubuntu Edgy
<fernando_> jucato: I mean this-> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Jucato> "These packages have been digitally signed using Jonathan Riddell's key. A copy of the key is also kept on people.ubuntu.com for verification. To add this key do:"
<Jucato> ^^^^
<fernando_> jucato: ok..
<fernando_> jucato: so.. I apply these command on my console?? right?
<Jucato> fernando_: no
<Jucato> did you read the link I gave above? about repositories?
<fernando_> jucato: that explain how to use de adept..
<Jucato> fernando_: yes, it also explains how to add a repository
<fernando_> jucato: yes..I now..and?
<fernando_> jucato: yes..but now? I am a bit lost still
<Jucato> fernando_: ok... open up Adept Manager.
<fernando_> jucato: should I enable the universal repositories?
<Jucato> fernando_: no
<Tobias_2> Hello friends:)
<fernando_> jucato: ok..is open
<Jucato> fernando_: open Adept Manager and go to the Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<paul__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<fernando_> jucato: I am there
<fernando_> jucato: on manage repositories
<Tobias_2> How do I use tv-out in kubuntu, is there a program?
<Jucato> fernando_: in the New Repository box at the bottom, add this: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<jlarsson> where kan i find tahoma ttf ?
<jlarsson> where kan i find tahoma ttf ?
<mefisto__> does anyone know where toolbar settings are set? I can't make changes stick in korganizer
<fernando_> jucato: ok.. should I fetch updates now?
<Jucato> !msttcorefonts | jlarsson
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Tobias_2> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Jucato> fernando_: did you click on Add already? after you pasted "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main"?
<jlarsson> where can i find tahoma ttf
<fernando_> jucato: yes I did
<Tobias_2> I have an integrated intel card on my laptop :(
<Jucato> fernando_: ok, click on Apply
<fernando_> jucato: is now on the list
<fernando_> jucato: I did the apply already
<Jucato> fernando_: ok, click on Apply at the bottom
<paul__> What does "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170" mean?
<Jucato> fernando_: then click on Close (at the bottom), then Fetch Updates at the top
<Jucato> !baddevice | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<jlarsson> where can i find tahoma ttf
<Jucato> jlarsson: have you tried install msttcorefonts?
<paul__> ty :)
<Tobias_2> is there no tv-out support for intel cards?
<jhutchins> jlarsson: http://www.google.com/search?q=tahoma+ttf&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<flaccid> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<flaccid> try msttcorefonts
<fernando_> jucato: how did you know about the link http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 ??
<fernando_> jucato: is any website where is a list of links to repositories?
<Jucato> fernando_: it's on the page for KDE 3.5.6
<Jucato> fernando_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php <---
<flaccid> fernando_: try apt:// in konqueror
<Jucato> it's there, below
<flaccid> fernando_: oh sorry
<Jucato> fernando_: repositories start with a "deb"
<flaccid> !source-o-matic | fernando_
<ubotu> fernando_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> you might like that
<kkathman> you should be able to open your sources.lst, and change the current kde repo from 5 to 6, do the update and dist-upgrade
<Tobias_2> :(
<fernando_> jucato: thanks..a lot :-)
<Jucato> fernando_: hm.. did you paste exactly "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main" ? including the "deb" and the "edgy main"?
<Jucato> fernando_:  in one line?
<fernando_> yes..
<Jucato> ok good
<fernando_> fernando: I have the packages to upgrade
<fernando_> fernando: since to be ok
<Jucato> ok good luck
<slyfox> What is the command by which I can find out my current ip address ?
<fernando_> fernando: I will apply the changes now
<Jucato> slyfox: ifconfig?
<fernando_> jucato: after I apply the changes, I need to restart linux?
<fernando_> jucato: for the new kde?
<Jucato> fernando_: no. you just need to logout
<kkathman> restart kde
<Tobias_2> how do i usetvout?
<fernando_> jucato: ok
<fernando_> jucato: and for kdevelop 3.4, I need also a new link ??
<slyfox> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> fernando_: no. just that
<fernando_> jucato: okis..thanks a lot :-)
<gavinc> hi guys, installed kubuntu today and xorg is using 40% of my cpu. wtf? I installed nvidia accel and have turned off all the KDE extras. dont get it? never had this issue with the x server before..
<gavinc> any suggestions?
<Tobias_2> nobody knows about TV-Out?
<mhk> i installed proftpd on kubuntu 6.10 but it doesn't work, i cannot reach my computer!
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts how can i get there !!!???
<Tobias_2> I got the intel 855GME, how do I make TV-Out work?
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts how can i get there !!!???
<fernando_> someone know why kubuntu is still on the linux kernel 2.6.17??
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts how can i get there !!!???
<Jucato> fernando_: that was the kernel that was tested and released for Edgy
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts how can i get there !!!???
<fernando_> jucato: is possible to move on 2.6.18??
<fernando_> jucato: I want to explain the why of my question
<mhk> jlarsson: cd ~/.wine....
<fernando_> jucato: I have a power pcg5 quad core
<phux> hithere
<fernando_> jucato: and the kernel do not control the fun..so, is running full power
<Jucato> fernando_: not sure about that
<phux> anyone running hp lj 1018?
<fernando_> jucato: ok..;)
<jlarsson> mhk_ it wont find it :S
<jlarsson> mhk: it wont find irt
<mikebeecham> Hi there, I wonder whether you may be able to help...I have a shared windows folder mounted via smb4k....
<mikebeecham> however, today it is saying "an error occurred while tryng to get the browse list"
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts where can i find that ?
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts where can i find that ?
<mikebeecham> would anyone be able to help?
<jlarsson> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts where can i find that ?
<Jucato> jlarsson: do you have wine installed?
<Jucato> jlarsson: in Konqueror, in the location bar, enter that location
<Jucato> ~ means your home. so that would be /home/username/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me with smb4k?
<jlarsson> that folder doesent exist it says
<alexandrepos> what a better softphone for kde ?
<jhutchins> http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2007/01/math-watches-protractors-slide-rulers.html <= strange.  That looks like a straightforward link, but it crashes konq consistently, as does another permalink on that blog, although the blog itself loads fine.
<jhutchins> jlarsson: have you run the wine configurator?
<Jucato> jlarsson: do you have wine installed?
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: The brows list is the list of availables windows network machines.
<Jucato> jhutchins: what part of it crashes Konq?
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: What's your network?  Do you have a PDC, is it windows or samba?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Darned if I know.
<jlarsson> yes i have wine installed
<Jucato> jhutchins: I mean, just loading that link crashes Konq?
<kilrae> does anybody know what to about a kernel panic on boot giving the error "Bad EIP value"?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Only reason I posted it here was in case someone can figure it out and there's something interesting behind it.
<jhutchins> Jucato: Yeah, if I click that it'll crash.
<Jucato> hm.. didn't crash for me...
<jhutchins> Yeah, someone else reported it was ok.
<mikebeecham> hi jhutchins....It is a windows network, with an mp3 folder shared.  I have re-installed smb4k and I can now mount the drive ok...
<jhutchins> For me though it crashes consistently, and on another permalink to that blog as well.
<mefisto__> does anyone know how toolbar settings are set? I can't make changes stick in korganizer
<mikebeecham> however, when I run amarok, I can point the "collection" to the mounted drive, but it will not add the folder into the collections
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: Ok, long as you've got it.  Might have been sufficient to restart the samba processes.
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: Ah.
<jhutchins> lemmesee.... permissions?  What user mounts the share?
<rusanso> Heelo Tibias_2
<mikebeecham> yeah the drive is now mounted
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: my music collection is on an NT4 server.
<mikebeecham> my login...not root
<mikebeecham> well the music collection is on my winXp pro machine, shared
<jhutchins> Ok, what permissions on the share?
<rusanso> about  intel 855GME i'm searching some information right now for a fried
<mikebeecham> full rights
<rusanso> & i found that: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33515
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: If you look at the share in console, do you have execute permissions?
<rusanso> well, it's in spanish...but  apparntly u don't need any driver
<mikebeecham> Isorry mate....I have been using linux for 5 days now, would you mind guiding me to that?
<mikebeecham> :D New linux user
<rusanso> u should only modify xorg.conf like the attachment....
<jhutchins> Open terminal, ls -l <path-to-share>
<mikebeecham> total = 0
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<mikebeecham> sorry...
<mikebeecham> total 0
<jhutchins> What we're interested in is the rwxrwxrwx pattern to the left.
<Dr_willis> Ive accessed music files over a smb4k mounted share befor.. odd.
<jhutchins> That's three triplets of permissions, for Owner, Group, World respectively, Read, Write, eXecute.
<mikebeecham> the strange thing is, it pulls the music into a playlist, but will not import the music in the collections tab
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: What version of amarok?
<mikebeecham> 1.4.3
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: You might get some help in #amarok, those guys are real helpful.
<Dr_willis> mikebeecham,  all i can say is - it just worked for me when i tried it.
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: I'm on 1.4.4, but I think you're right to suspec that it's something about how the share's mounted.
<mikebeecham> thanks Willis
<Dr_willis> mikebeecham,  i gave amarok the path like /home/willis/smb4k/WINDOESPC/Sharename/MusicDir
<jhutchins> I mount all mine using smbfs and fstab.
<Dr_willis> /TURION/C on /home/willis/smb4k/TURION/C type smbfs (rw)     - is what is says in 'mount'
<mikebeecham> my path is
<mikebeecham> so it should be ok
<jhutchins> Here's one of my fstab entries: //cavern/music /cavern/music smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/auth.cavern.wolfsden,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<Dr_willis> mount point permissions are --> drwxr-xr-x 1 willis willis 4096 2007-02-01 11:02 C
<Dr_willis> mikebeecham,  ive recently upgraded to the kde 3.5.6 - wonder if that fixed any issues.
<mikebeecham> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 lts
<jhutchins> the /etc/samba/auth.cavern.wolfsden contains
<jhutchins> username = wolfsden
<jhutchins> domain = TARCANFEL
<jhutchins> password =
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I've had it this way since at least 3.5.2
<jhutchins> I use a machine account to mount the share, so that any user can access it.
<mikebeecham> Sorry..I dont understand this command....
<mikebeecham> mount -t smbfs -o fmask=666,dmask=777,guest //server/share /path/to/mount-point
<mikebeecham> the //server/share bit?
<jhutchins> server is the hostname of the machine that has the share, "share: is the name it's shared as.
<mikebeecham> so in my case, the hostname would be MIKEANDHELEN?
<mikebeecham> or MP3s?
<jhutchins> Quite possibly.  In my case it's //cavern/music
<jhutchins> cavern being the NT server.
<mikebeecham> my SMB4k mount point is:
<mikebeecham> "/home/mikebeecham/smb4k/MIKEANDHELEN/MP3s"
<mikebeecham> so I'm assuming that the hostname is MIKEANDHELEN?
<jhutchins> No, that's just your mount point.
<Tobias_2> how do I make my intel 855gm integrated screen card use TV-Out ? :)
<jhutchins> What's the hostname of the XP machine?
<mikebeecham> how would I find the hostname?
<mikebeecham> I think it's mikeandhelen (as well)
<kilrae> well, i started pulling out random components and the error went away when i took out one of the ram modules, but oddly when i put it back in the error didn't come back
<jhutchins> smbclient -L //<networkname>
<jhutchins> where <networkname> is your windows network.
<jhutchins> often defaults to "WORKGROUP", not sure with XP.
* kilrae seems to think that xp defaults to nothing and you have to put it in manually
<mikebeecham> domain = MIKEANDHELEN
<jhutchins> You can find it in the network settings or the "My Computer" properties I think.
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<flaccid> that is the server name i think
<jhutchins> Ok, so take a shot at smbclient -L //MIKEANDHELEN
<flaccid> smclient -NL //server
<flaccid> smbclient //server/share
<jhutchins> flaccid: -N?
<jlarsson> kan someone send me a link with a thread how i can update dapper to edgy ?
<flaccid> or smbclient //workgroup/server/share
<mikebeecham> right it's come up with a whole load of info
<flaccid> N = no login
<ajboorde> How do I remove ubuntu/kubuntu
<HymnToLife> !edgy | jlarsson
<ubotu> jlarsson: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ajboorde> How do I remove ubuntu/kubuntu
<Jucato> ajboorde: you just reformat the partition or overwrite it
<ajboorde> It wont allow it
<Dr_willis> ajboorde,  you mean remove as in what way?
<ajboorde> Well
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: At the end of that it shold list "Server   Comment" and "Workgroup  Master".
<ajboorde> I had XP on there and I just put ubuntu on without dual partitioning my HDD.
<ajboorde> So I want to put XP back on
<ajboorde> Then dual partition
<ajboorde> And put ubuntu on that way
<jhutchins> ajboorde: probably want to partition the drive first.
<jhutchins> Then you'll need to reinstall XP.
<jhutchins> Then ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> ajboorde,  so you want to repartition the drive, install XP on the first parttion. leaving the 2nd half of the drive 'unallocated' THEn install ubuntu to the unallocated space.
<ajboorde> So do I fdisk?
<jhutchins> ajboorde: Make sure you use vfat/fat32 not ntfs for the xp partition.
<jhutchins> ajboorde: Yep.
<Tobias_2> rusanso: thanx! :)
<ajboorde> I was reading through how to do it
<mikebeecham> oooooh jhutchins...it's building the collections :D
<ajboorde> But each way wouldnt work
<jhutchins> mikebeecham: I have no idea why that fixed it, but great!
<mikebeecham> :D
<Dr_willis> or use a live cd with 'gparted/qtparted' and do it with that parted tool.
<jhutchins> TLDP has a lot of good stuff on using Linux.
<mikebeecham> 5 days into Linux and I'm LOVING IT
<ajboorde> Said I didnt define a partition
<mikebeecham> !!!
<mikebeecham> brb
<Dr_willis> because learning to use 'fdisk' can be a bit of a trial for someone not used to it.
<ajboorde> Ive been messing with it for awhile now
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Oh come on.
<ajboorde> And it just isnt working
<jhutchins> fdisk /dev/hda; p; m
<jhutchins> ajboorde: fdisk?
<ajboorde> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<ajboorde> Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512)
<ajboorde> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<ajboorde> Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only,
<ajboorde> until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous
<ajboorde> content won't be recoverable.
<ajboorde> Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<ajboorde> Command (m for help):
<ajboorde> bash: p: command not found
<ajboorde> bash: m: command not found
<ajboorde> Didnt work
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  hes all yours....
<ajboorde> I should have dual partitioned
<ajboorde> haha
<jhutchins> ajboorde: Don't past stuff here, use the pastebin.  Feenode's servers will kick you.
<ajboorde> Oh
<ajboorde> Sorry
<jhutchins> ajboorde: What are you using?
<jhutchins> fdisk?
<LjL> and ubuntu operators too... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is very handy
<ajboorde> From the terminal
<Dr_willis> if hes trying to 'fdisk' the machines hes running on at this time... thats may not be a good idea. :)
<jhutchins> ajboorde: What exact command did you use?
<jhutchins> ajboorde: Did you boot from hard disk or CD?
<ajboorde> I did what the forums were telling me to. fdisk /dev/hda
<ajboorde> Then I tried to insert my XP disk
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: He can run fdisk from the same disk - once.
<ajboorde> And restart but it didnt do anything
<jhutchins> Ok.  Boot from the *buntu CD, tell us when you have a terminal open.
<jhutchins> (I suppose you could boot to rescue mode...)
<ajboorde> Okay then
<ajboorde> Brb
<vincas> Hi
<vincas>  How to display (when printing) page numbers on OpenOffice?
<BluesKaj> !O.O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O.O - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> vincas,  i recall someone asking that a week or so ago..
<BluesKaj> !Open Office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Open Office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> vincas,  i thought you added footer/headers... but i aint used OOo in years...
<Jucato> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
* Dr_willis notices that the OpenOffice.org HELP system/docs have information on this topic.
<IAmWill> Where is the list of repository links?
<Dr_willis> IAmWill,  i use the !easysource site
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IAmWill> Dr_Willis, thanks
<IAmWill> Dr_Willis, any suggestions on which link to use?
<Dr_willis> I let easysource generate my sources.list depending on what packges i want
<Dr_willis> I tend to enable them ALL. :) but i am a sick-little-puppy (tm)
<Tobias_2> could someone translate this page about my screen card to english from spanish? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33515
<IAmWill> :)  I am trying this out.. (i was a gentoo unstable user, so all is good )    :)
<chrismhampson> anyone know how to start the kpowersave daemon and make it also start on bootup?
<IAmWill> Tobias_2, go to altavista and use the babel fish page translator
<vincas> <hyper_ch> Insert --> Footer
<vincas> [18:26]  <hyper_ch> and then:   Insert --> Fields --> Page Number
<vincas> :)
<Tobias_2> thanx
<IAmWill> np
<Dr_willis> vincas,  exactly what the HELP pages say. :)
<ajboordede> Okay
<ajboordede> I am now runnung from the live cd
<ajboordede> And terminal is open
<ajboordede> what do I do now
<IAmWill> Dr_Willis, do other countries have better goodies.. or will US be okay?
<ajboordede> willis left
<IAmWill> ohh... i see
<IAmWill> can anyone answer that?
<ajboordede> US is fine
<Tobias_2> could someone help me use this crt program? http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/x11/i855-crt.en.html
<ajboordede> I need help with fdisk
<IAmWill> thanks
<IAmWill> ajboordede, whats wrong with fdisk?
<ajboordede> I am trying to remove ubuntu
<ajboordede> Because I forgot to partition
<ajboordede> When I installed it
<ajboordede> So I want to remove it and startover
<ajboordede> With XP/Vista first
<Tobias_2> rusanso: thanx! :D
<fernando_> I get the follow error on Kdevelop : checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory
<IAmWill> okay.... well... install XP first save yourself some space for ubuntu... then install ubuntu on the remaining space
<fernando_> anyone know about it?
<IAmWill> are you actually using fdisk, or a part tool?
<jhutchins> ajboorde: Hi, sorry.
<fernando_> someone know if exist a kdevelop irc chanel??
<jhutchins> Dang, where'd he go?
<mefisto__> does anyone know how toolbar settings are set? I can't make changes stick in korganizer
<IAmWill> one other newb question... where is the repository list kept at?  I know I can edit it via synaptic manager, but is there a text file somewhere?
<Jucato> IAmWill:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<IAmWill> thanks
<Jucato> (the file is sources.list, in /etc/apt/ directory)
<fernando_> Hi, I get an error on kdevelop -> error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fernando_> anyone have any idea?
<Tobias_2> how do I edit xorg.conf ?
<Tobias_2> is it vi xorg.conf or something? a blank file pops up..
<extern> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<extern> or sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tobias_2> thanx :)
<extern> np
<BluesKaj> or kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the runbox
<mefisto__> could somebody running kde 3.5.6 try this for me: start korganizer, change a toolbar setting (eg, show text under icons), then restart korganizer and see if the toolbar change sticks
<eagles051387> what is the command to havvve alien convert and install rpm's
<Theory> eagles051387: there is a lot of useful information in the alien man page
<eagles051387> ok thanks
<mefisto__> anyone running kde 3.5.6?
<fernando_> mafisto..I am running kde 3.5.6
<mefisto__> could you try this for me: start korganizer, change a toolbar setting (eg, show text under icons), then restart korganizer and see if the toolbar change sticks
<karmikaze> hey everyone, polling again for PCI wifi card, who has one they love <3
<fernando_> ok..wait
<soundray> karmikaze: it's very rude to ask a question, then leave 10 seconds later.
<karmikaze> well i find its more responsive here
<karmikaze> too many joins/parts there
<karmikaze> and it was more like two minutes
<karmikaze> anyway
<the_hammer> is there a command to type to see what the last apt-get i typed was?
<the_hammer> kubuntu610?
<dyrne> the_hammer: grep "apt-get" ~/.bash_history maybe ?
<LjL> the_hammer: or you can check out which package was installed/removed/whatever last
<LjL> tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<fernando_> mafisto: where exactly is that option? show text?
<Tobias_2> why the ***** does it have to be so hard to get tv-out :(
<Tobias_2> Windows made it work in a second
<mefisto__> fernando_: right-click on the toolbar, then in the Text Position menu that pops up
<Tobias_2> aaaahh
<karmikaze> Tobias_2: what graphics card do you have
<Tobias_2> intel 855 gm
<karmikaze> :/ sorry
<karmikaze> pretty easy with nvidia...
<Tobias_2> there are bunches of pages on google, but they all speak about strange stuff
<karmikaze> i guess you have a laptop
<Tobias_2> yeah
<karmikaze> :(
<Tobias_2> I installed something called i855-crt, I got the program working, but I guess it is for external computer screens not tv
<Tobias_2> cus there is no image
<karmikaze> is it through an svideo port?
<fernando_> mafisto: is work only during the sesion..If I restart the program..the settings are again the default settings
<Tobias_2> karmikaze: yuppp
<karmikaze> got no idea about intel, but with nvidia its just a matter of adding a few options into the xorg.conf
<Tobias_2> hmmm
<mefisto__> fernando_: ok thanks. It must be a new bug in the 3.5.6 version
<Tobias_2> what options?
<fernando_> mefisto: okis ;-)
<karmikaze> nvidia has its own set of options called TwinView
<karmikaze> i have no idea what intel does
<karmikaze> or how its addressed
<karmikaze> sorry
<Tobias_2> hmm
<Tobias_2> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<karmikaze> :/
<extern> how can I encrypt files?
<Gordon_4> hi all
<Gordon_4> PAMELA ANDERSON , ANITA DARK , ANITA BLOND , TERA PATRICK , PARIS HILTON ...ETC... http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<Gordon_4> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM : http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ....
<extern> rofl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<RichiH> did you just receive spam?
<Tm_T> Damned!
<Tm_T> RichiH: Yes...
<extern> how can I encrypt a file?
<RichiH> k, i assume it was gordon_4, correct?
<extern> yes
<Tm_T> Yu, I was too slow to kick him, sorry. :(
<RichiH> k, thanks
<RichiH> have fun, guys :)
<BishiNightBird> how do I change wlassistant to look at wlan0 instead of eth1?
<raeez> hey, can anybody tell me how to do a batch replace text job - I have about 100 text files each with a phrase I want to substitute repeatedly with another prase. Any ideas?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.83.221]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<raeez> hey, can anybody tell me how to do a batch replace text job - I have about 100 text files each with a phrase I want to substitute repeatedly with another prase. Any ideas?
<raeez> !aptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raeez> !apt-fix
<LjL> !adept unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !aptfix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !msg the bot > raeez
<raeez> !adept unlock
<raeez> thanks
<NightBird> how do I disable file system scanning for certain partitions again?
<raeez> hey, can anybody tell me how to do a batch replace text job - I have about 100 text files each with a phrase I want to substitute repeatedly with another prase. Any ideas?
<d0dge> Any good C64 emus for Linux?
<Ippatsu> raeez: you could use sed or awk
<raeez> could you guide me through it? Iv never done something like this before
<hatta> d0dge, try VICE
<d0dge> hatta: Okay, thanks.
<raeez> Ippatsu could you tell me how?
<Ippatsu> raeez: you should write a simple bash script that for each file modifies the target string, the basic usage of sed is sed "one-or-two-sed-commands" input.file >newfile.txt
<Ippatsu> raeez: look http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/197 for an exaple on how to loop on files
<raeez> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<hatta> raeez, if you do this sort of thing a lot, o'reillys "Sed and Awk" is a great book to have
<hatta> http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<hatta> that one
<raeez> thanks hatta, ill look into it. Ive just recently made the change from win to linux so that would be great
<linopil> asds
<raeez> thanks, got to go
<NightBird> How do I tell kubuntu to not scan my fat32 partitions on startup?
<dwidmann|sleep> NightBird: removing them from the fstab so they don't get mounted would be one way.
<nemo_> -> dwidmann yes but his partition will not be mount at startup no ?
<Ace2016> wouldn't getting rid of auto stop it being mounted?
<nemo_> -> dwidmann scuse me i'm french
<dwidmann> nemo_: Indeed.
<NightBird> dwidmann, thanks... that was the file I was looking for... you can also chenge the last int to 0 to prevent it from being scanned, but still mount it
<waylandbill> dwidmann: yes.. take out the auto option
<nemo_> i have a friend with the same problem
<dwidmann> Hmmm.
<dwidmann> so changing the pass to 0 stops it from being scanned? Guess I never paid that close attention
<NightBird> I believe so, yes..
<NightBird> at least from what I remember reading about it
<mefisto__> can I specify my root password in a sudo or kdesu command, so I don't get asked for my password? I want to add something to the kmenu that runs as root but would rather not be asked for a password
<dwidmann> If the sixth field is not present or zero, a value  of  zero
<dwidmann>        is  returned  and fsck will assume that the filesystem does not need to
<dwidmann>        be checked.
<dwidmann> man fstab :)
<nemo_> -> dwidmann thanks ... it is the field of fstab ?
<dwidmann> mefisto__: not as far as I know
<waylandbill> 0 probably isn't what you want though.. probably want it after a handful of reboots just not every one.
<dwidmann> nemo_: the last field in the line is a number [0,1,2] , 0 means it won't have fsck scan it, 1 means it's the root partition (and gets scanned), 2 means it needs to be scanned
<waylandbill> especially fat32.. windows likes to cross-link files when it crashes. :-D
<dwidmann> FAT32 likes to screw itself over in general.
<nemo_> dwidmann: great thanks i have never understand this field befor
<dwidmann> Neither did I :)
<waylandbill> dwidmann: I won't disagree with that assessment
<waylandbill> with ext2 tools for windows, I'd rather do it that direction than the alternative.
<kutkinna> how do i reconfigure kgpg ? i'v lost my config file
<dddude55> see if you can find one in the forums
<dddude55> err rather, where is it maybe i can help
<Gekokufox> Anyone know a good place for laptop drivers?  I just installed kubuntu and my wireless isn't supported, and my cd-rom can't eject, etc :(
<kutkinna> nevemind, i just have to delete kgpdrc
<kutkinna> *kgpgrc
<dettoaltrimenti_> hello- I am using ppoeconf to connect to a wireless dsl connection, and every 10 or 15 minutes, I have to run the command pon dsl-provider again, as it disconnects. I think this is because I have a very bad router, but is there any way to make the computer automatically run that command when it loses the connection?
<dddude55> gekokufox: waht card are you using
<dddude55> dettoaltrimenti: what router and card are you using
<Tobias_2> Im wondering if I should use evil ms windows so I can get tv out, 5 hours or so wasted on trying to get tvout is sucky
<dddude55> heh
<dddude55> ive spent 7 hours on my wireless card
<dddude55> a card that is said to be automatically found in this distro
<Tobias_2> yeah, I havent mentioned all the hours I spent on other things
<Tobias_2> :)
<Tobias_2> nice when it works tho
<dddude55> heh yeah lol
<dddude55> i just want the wireless so i can get out of this cahir...
<dddude55> i was told the expert install sees it right away
<dddude55> but i cant remember what i've done here that will have to be redone lol
<dddude55> i know mp3 and dvd for sure...
<dwidmann> dddude55: if you did it in a shell, type "history" to see what all you've done ... nice way to backtrack
<dddude55> does edgy use gnome?
<extern> ubuntu edgy uses gnome, while kubuntu is based on KDE
<dwidmann> dddude55: gnome or kde, same as any other release
<dddude55> hmm
<dddude55> i think i blacklisted drivers i need lol
<dddude55> hmm, i dont thinki downloaded the alternate cd for the expert instal
<dwidmann> /etc/modprobe.d/ is where you find your blacklists, in case you forgot
<dddude55> oh i know, im just not sure yet lol
<dwidmann> also, if you know which driver it is, after removing it from the blacklist (if applicable), modprobe it, restart the networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start) and cross your fingers
<dddude55> im pretty sure my revision uses the orinoco driver
<dddude55> but even with that on it wont work
<karmikaze> someone talking about wifi?
<karmikaze> >_>
<karmikaze> <_<
* dddude55 right clicks, edit as root
<dddude55> i am talking about wifi lol
<dddude55> that and..
<dwidmann> No, we're talking about how we're slowly going insane karmikaze, actually.
<dddude55> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> yeah read all that
<karmikaze> just been looking for some word of mouth
<karmikaze> ie, if anyone has a working pci wifi card, what is it
<dddude55> me too, im still having trouble with a card that shouldnt
<karmikaze> yeah
<karmikaze> which is why im afraid to buy any card now
<karmikaze> misadvertised chipsets, and configuration horror stories
<karmikaze> i might just buy another ethernet bridge and avoid the whole problem
<dddude55> lol just look up a card you like, then check out some support pages
<karmikaze> yeah thats what ive done
<dwidmann> and now we know why I haven't gotten a laptop.
<karmikaze> and its put me off every card :P
<karmikaze> i got a laptop, laptop wifi is fine
<dddude55> lol
<karmikaze> ive installed kubuntu on three systems no issues
<karmikaze> its desktop wifi thats the nightmare
<dwidmann> Really?
<dddude55> ok i got a quewstion
<dddude55> i have 2 XP coimps
<dwidmann> But with a non-mobile desktop, why not just wire it? It's faster that way anyway
<dddude55> the one on the wire is getting 578 KB.sec right now
<dddude55> where as the wireless one got 50 KB/sec
<dddude55> any way i can fix that?
<karmikaze> if i could get an internet connection i bloody would wire it
<karmikaze> but im not allowed to get one
<karmikaze> so i have to nick wifi :P
<dwidmann> That's pathetically slow, but I have no idea why.
<karmikaze> which my laptop does then nat's to my desktop
<karmikaze> ridiculous
<dwidmann> I get about 10MBs
<karmikaze> on the wire
<karmikaze> any number of things can ruin a wifi conection
<dwidmann> when I switch the nic in my parents computer and brothers computer I'll get a good 30-60MBs
<dddude55> lol i was like 'wtf wont my page open
<karmikaze> heh
<dddude55> it was waiting for the password still
<karmikaze> weird
<dddude55> what does malformed url mean
<karmikaze> means something is typed wrong
<karmikaze> like htp://
<karmikaze> or htt:// whatever
<karmikaze> or ww.blah.com
<karmikaze> malformed.
<dddude55> and that can happen when opening text files?
<karmikaze> >_>
<dwidmann> Sure
<dddude55> oh how do i modprobe a driver?
<karmikaze> modprobe drivername
<dwidmann> modprobe <drivername>
<HymnToLife> dddude55, sudo modprobe foobar
<dddude55> grr
<karmikaze> lsmod will list the options
<karmikaze> list whats probeable anyway
<dddude55> i forget the exact spelling of it, the orinoco ones
<dwidmann> lsmod knows the correct spelling
<HymnToLife> dddude55, you can use tab
<dddude55> module pmcia not found lol
<dddude55> and i dont see the drivers lol
<dddude55> hmmm
<karmikaze> lspci
<dddude55> well im downloading the expert install so maybe that will help...
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<gustav> anybody that knows what might be wrong when i get this :
<gustav> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gustav> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<dddude55> doesnt say theres a card
<gustav> I'm trying to get aiglx and beryl to work
<watus> #lms
<dddude55> no plugin for shockwave, please downlaod...
<dddude55> lol
<BluesKaj> gustav, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<BluesKaj> sorry gustav , wrong page ..hang on
<dddude55> wtf ark fail;ed to extract a .tar.gz
<BluesKaj> gustav, try this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<gustav> I've been doing that
<gustav> But I suspect there is some ati specific bug that messes stuff up :S
<gustav> I'm browsing some froums but thanks
<fribuntu> Hi all!
<fribuntu> Is anyone using TeX/LaTeX under Kubuntu? I have a question regarding packages ...
<dddude55> anyone know why ark wont unzip a .tar.gz
<TheInfinity> try starting it in shell and look for errors displayed in shell
<TheInfinity> @ dddude55
<Ace2016> missing deps?
<Lil_Eagle> dddude55: perhaps the .tar.gz is corrupt.
<darthdual> Can anybody tell me what the linux restricted non-free modules are.  And does that mean that there are some parts of linux that are not freely distributable.  And does that imply legal mumbo-jumbo that would basically make linux no better than windows.
<BluesKaj> dddude55, try' tar -zvxf file name.tar.gz'
<dddude55> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: mimetype not valid '' (missing entry in the file ?)
<Lil_Eagle> darthdual: Yes and not.  (k)ubuntu has non-free components in it.  Want all free, get gNewSense.
<TheInfinity> darthdual: for example mp3 support in linux is half legal, you dont pay something to the owners from mp3
<Lil_Eagle> TheInfinity: MP3 is not in restricted...
<TheInfinity> but at last same problem or am I wrong?
<dddude55> hmm idk why i got an error but the stuff is all extracted
<TheInfinity> because sometimes the licence situation is not really clear?
<TheInfinity> or sometimes not open source?
<darthdual> Thanks , I will try gNewSense.  Is that the only one you know of Lil_Eagle.
<Lil_Eagle> TheInfinity: Exactly.
<TheInfinity> so resricted means no open source, while universe contains not licenced software?
<Lil_Eagle> darthdual: No, there are others.  Debian is also free of "commercial" influnence.
<Lil_Eagle> AFAIK, it's multiverse that has the legality issue.
<darthdual> TheInfinity....What do you mean the licsense isn't really clear......Ok, debian is good.  I already have that.
<TheInfinity> arg i mean multiverse
<TheInfinity> for example for mp3 support you have to pay
<Lil_Eagle> Some people claim patent on MP3.
<dddude55> umm flash wants me to point to mozilla, seamonkey, or firefox path and i dont have those installed
<Lil_Eagle> I disagree.  To me, you can patent things, but not ideas.
<Lil_Eagle> brb
<TheInfinity> yes, and if ideas not a doubleclick, thats no idea ...
<dddude55> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<darthdual> Yes, I never understood that.  How can someone even patent software, because there are so many ways to do the same thing, that all you are left with is a patented Idea.
<TheInfinity> thats the wrong argument darthdual ;)
<darthdual> TheInfinity, How?
<TheInfinity> it is a specific algoritm you patent
<TheInfinity> there is a open source alternative to mp3 - ogg
<TheInfinity> but if you implement mp3 you have to implement this specific algorithm
<darthdual> Yes, but every algorithim has an alternate, doesn't it?
<TheInfinity> not the basic idea
<TheInfinity> you can write while() instead of for(;;) - of course - but the idea behind is the same
<darthdual> Like, what I'm saying is, that 2 mathematicians often solve a problem in different ways, and I'm arguing that they solved the same problem algorithmically different, but got the same solution.
<TheInfinity> then you have another format
<TheInfinity> like ogg
<darthdual>  O.K., That gives a different patent?
<TheInfinity> but its a plague to get for example mobile ogg players ...
<TheInfinity> no ogg is the open source alternative to mp3 and other audio compressing codecs
<TheInfinity> but almost nobody uses it
<darthdual> I think what you're saying just crystalized in my brain.
<TheInfinity> theres no DRM in it for example
<TheInfinity> so the RIAA and other organisations dont like it
<TheInfinity> and theres no company behind it
<dddude55> well its almost time for me to run the expert install again lol
<dddude55> im going to disconnect now
<dddude55> lata guys
<Gekokufox> Guys, I found the stuff I need for my Acer laptop... the Acer ACPI module... but after I make install, it won't let me modprobe.
<NightBird> bye
<darthdual> lata
<Gekokufox> Anyone know why?  It tells me: FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): Operation not permitted
<Gekokufox> And I am running it with su
<Gekokufox> Tried with kdesu too
<TheInfinity> its the same with video codecs, most video codecs on a usual linux mashine are not legal
<HymnToLife> Gekokufox, is there any more info in dmesg ?
<Gekokufox> dmesg?  I'm kinda new to this...
<darthdual> But, I have one dilema with the whole patent law,.........You can't patent a math formula, but a math formula can represent an algorithm or psuedo-code.  How does that work?
<Gekokufox> Wait I figured it out...
<darthdual> I suppose the difference is a bunch of legal jargon tagged along with it.
<TheInfinity> you can patent everything in USA
<TheInfinity> even doubleclicks
<underdog5004> anyone know how to make a local DNS cache on my server?
<TheInfinity> or shopping cards in online shops
<Gekokufox> dsemg tells me
<Gekokufox> [17181197.588000]  acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.3
<Gekokufox> [17181197.588000]  acer_acpi: No WMI interface, unable to load.
<LjL> underdog5004: i use "dnsmasq", but many other DNS servers will do
<LjL> Ubotu, tell underdog5004 about dnsmasq | underdog5004, see the private message from Ubotu
<TheInfinity> and you can patent math formula in usa if its a new concept
<underdog5004> LjL, thank you
<darthdual> New concept?
<darthdual> No wonder the legal system is such a maze.  How about this.  We open source everything even mechanical stuff.  I bet within years we will have invented everything major for the next 1000 years.
<d0dge> Why am I having an error EVERY time I Make?
<NightBird> darthdual, the original idea for the patent system was to let others see what you did, and make improvements...
<d0dge> "make: *** [install]  Error 2"
<darthdual> NightBird.....sounds like open source to me
<extern> d0dge, look above for the real error, with some explanation
<NightBird> darthdual: indeed
<darthdual> It seems to hinder more than benefit now.  I mean, I understand rewarding people for their effort, but things move so fast now that individual effort is worthless.
<d0dge> extern: everything it does when I 'make install' is error :D
<goodthing> d0dge: what are you trying to install? Have you read the INSTALL or README files? Were there any errors when running configure?
<NightBird> yeah.... they've changed it to be a means to protect your ideas, not make them available for others to improve...
<extern> try sudo make install
<NightBird> that's why you see most things be 'patent pending', which means they don't have a patent, but they could defend it...
<darthdual> NightBird,,,True,
<d0dge> goodthing: I'm trying to install this FakeNES emulator, and no, no errors on configuring
<d0dge> extern: Didn't work out :/
<NightBird> d0dge, what about make?
<NightBird> when you run just make, what errors occur there?
<d0dge> NightBird: Same thing
<NightBird> no errors?
<d0dge> All I get is 100 rows of error
<NightBird> are you running make install as a super user?
<NightBird> from the make command?
<d0dge> NightBird: I've tried as su and normal user
<NightBird> so it's "make install" that is giving errors, not "./configure" or "make"?
<d0dge> NightBird: 'make install' and 'make' but not ./configure
<NightBird> make install should give errors if make is giving errors...
<NightBird> where specifically is make failing?
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me how to smooth out overly large pixels in low quality .avi files? Im using kaffiene
<skarface> blue|palm: watch it from across the room?
<blue|palm> skarface: lol, a solution but not really one i was looking for
<goodthing> blue|palm:  you mean deinterlacing?
<blue|palm> On windows I used to use the free opensource (i think) media player classic and combined with ffdshow it could make any low quality file watchable on a 24 inch widescreen
<blue|palm> goodthing: yes, but the tv deinterlacing dialogue doesnt seem to have any effect when i change stuff
<goodthing> blue|palm: tried crtl+i to set it higher?
<blue|palm> goodthing: ive tried that, its on full at present, which looks no different from the bottom setting
<knapp> Whats the best program to use to get a .avi onto a cd-r?
<knapp> I mean... to make a VCD
<fribuntu> knapp: You can use dvdrip? It is a gui for transcode and several other tools.
<rexbron> hey, where does kubuntu keep the splashscreen and kdm login screen files?
<fribuntu> I have some problems with apt-get connecting to any server, because it keeps forgetting the "http_proxy" settings. Can someone tell me where to store that variable, so it is still known after reboot?
<blue|palm> how do you know whether libavcodec is being used?
<blue|palm> does anybody know what gstreamer is?
<underdog5004> blue|palm, I do
<underdog5004> It's wonderful
<blue|palm> please tell :)
<DB_Jroen> weet iemand waar ik adept package manager kan downen?
<knapp> fribuntu: I don't think it will read an avi.
<SSJ_GZ> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> blue|palm, basically, it's an index (w/ a gui) of internet radio stations.
<blue|palm> oh cool
<blue|palm> what is the main package called?
<blue|palm> there are
<underdog5004> idk...
<blue|palm> loads of packages in adept
<underdog5004> h/o
<ubuntu__> hi everybody
<fribuntu> knapp: Aren't VCDs mpeg encoded, not DivX or whatever is in the avi container?
<malik> gstreamer is a type of audio codecs n there are alot of them
<underdog5004> oh, whoops, blue|palm , streamtuner is the index of internet radios
<blue|palm> oh
<ubuntu__> I need to install vnvplayer into my kubuntu... anyone has any idea about this???
<ubuntu__> I really need help
<blue|palm> so how do you use gstreamer (example the ffmpeg plugin)
<underdog5004> I don't know what gstreamer is...I think it's a backend for internet radio access. Many media players use it as a plugin...
<fribuntu> knapp: So if you really mean to make a VCD, then you will need to transcode. There should be a tutorial on how to use transcode.
<knapp> yeah
<knapp> ok
<knapp> thnx
<blue|palm> so how do you use gstreamer (example the ffmpeg plugin)
<underdog5004> blue|palm, I don't know...I used automatix to install it...sorry
<fribuntu> knapp: try here http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode
<ubuntu__> any idea?
<malik> !vnvplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnvplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> ubuntu__, what do you need help w/ ?
<mambo> thks ubotu
<blue|palm> i dont know anything about vnvplayer
<blue|palm> maybe its called something else?
<caris_mere> I am having a problem using a chat room, something about my flash player...
<mambo> vmware player
<mambo> or vmware workstation
<malik> blue|palm: what are u trying to do?........u want mp3 support with the help of gstreamer codecs or u want to install internet radio ?
<caris_mere> The room works with another computer I use with edubuntu, but it doesn't work with my personal comp.
<blue|palm> malik: I wanted to know what gstreamer is :)
<blue|palm> malik: I got interested when i saw the gstreamer ffmpeg codec
<malik> blue|palm: also are u usiing kubuntu edgy or ubuntu edgy............gstreamers are for ubuntu which is Gnome based audio players
<blue|palm> malik: My aim is actually to get clear video on linux like i have on windows
<blue|palm> malik: so i dont really need gstreamer
<caris_mere> can anybody help me with flash problems?
<malik> blue|palm: are u using kubuntu?......kubuntu uses libxine-extra codecs
<blue|palm> malik: im using kubuntu yes
<malik> ubuntu uses gstreamers which are pain
<malik> too many of them and they dont really co habitate well although they get the job done
<makuseru> hi, i try to do a "apt-get -f install" to fix some problems, and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3663/ can someone please help me
<goodthing> caris_mere: some chat pages require either flash or java, java you can install but flash is proprieraty so it's not in the repository
<blue|palm> malik: the libxine-extracodecs are installed. If you have ever used ffdshow on win then you would have seen what you can do to low quality avi files
<mambo> thks i found the docs about vmware player
<caris_mere> goodthing: I installed but I get an error..."A script in this movie is causing MFP 7 to run slowly...etc."
<waylandbill> makuseru: you could dpkg -i --force-overwrite if you know the files are compatible.
<blue|palm> malik: Im trying to get the same effect: using filters etc. to beef up low quality files but no filter in kaffiene is actually working for me :(
<indygo> I just downloaded the live CD of Kubuntu, and I was wondering, how long should it take to partition the hard drive?
<malik> on top of that if u have w32codecs and mplayer installed then u have everything u will need in kubuntu
<caris_mere> indygo: it only took moments for me
<blue|palm> malik: mplayer doesnt work for me at all :(
<malik> blue|palm: how come?
<mambo> it depends of your machine
<indygo> what should i do if it's taking about 20 minutes? try again?
<indygo> I've got a brand new HP
<mambo> it is blocked?
<malik> !f
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> malik: it loads up, and depending on what video driver ive selected within mplayer, it might load up the video. then it gives an error message...
<makuseru> waylandbill:ill try that
<goodthing> caris_mere: do not see this as an advise, but you could also update to flash9 from another repository, maybe that will get you there
<blue|palm> im using an ati card with the ati website drivers installed
<mambo> indygo: it is blocked?
<indygo> umm, I don't think so...
<caris_mere> goodthing: what other repository would that be?
<malik> blue|palm: heheheheheh big mistake to muck around with video or audio output codec tabs in mplayer..........for some reason tweaking doesnt work but if u leave it alone it will play anything and everything u ll throw at it
<goodthing> caris_mere: google for seveas
<waylandbill> I have code from an svn. Is there a simple way to diff to a tag like Cervisia can do?
<Seveas> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<malik> blue|palm: atleast thats how it was with me
<Seveas> goodthing, but flash9 is in -backports as well
<goodthing> oops, didn't know that, sorry :o (i don't use flash myself)
<malik> i changed settings in mplayer and it stopped working i had to purge delete and then restart comp and then install it again n then i left the config settings alone and now it polays everything
<makuseru> waylandbill: that didnt do anything, it just gave me some information
<blue|palm> malik: lol, it didnt work in the beginning, only after tweaking did i get video onto screen :(
<indygo> If I used a different partition editor than the one in the install package, would that work?
<goodthing> caris_mere: so what said above, just use the backports
<malik> indygo: it should :)
<indygo> Cool :)  Thanks!
<malik> blue|palm: bummer
<blue|palm> malik: what gfx card do you have?
<caris_mere> goodthing: ok, I am trying. thanks
<d0dge> How can I shut down a jammed window? Is there anything like 'task manager' or so
<malik> blue|palm: really old something called Geforce 440mx something like that.......its nvidia 64mb
<blue|palm> malik: how do you install the win32 codecs? for mplayer?
<dr0hne> <d0dge> strg+alt+esc and lick on the jammed window
<makuseru> hi, i try to do a "apt-get -f install" to fix some problems, and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3663/ can someone please help me
<malik> blue|palm: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<waylandbill> makuseru: you didn't say what the other 'information' was.
<d0dge> dr0hne: Thanks, I accidently closed my taskbar :D
<d0dge> dr0hne: But problem solved now, thanks for help
<caris_mere> goodthing: I never found something called macromedia 9, but I did install some flash plugin, and now it's worse
<dr0hne> <d0dge>you musst click on the blue top of the window
<dr0hne> <d0dge>its like kill<pid>
<makuseru> join #ubuntu
<d0dge> dr0hne: Yeah got it
<makuseru> waylandbill: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3725/
<goodthing> caris_mere: the macromedia plugin is called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<waylandbill> makuseru: it's --force-overwrite (gnu style double hyphen at the beginning)
<duffyd> hi all. I've tried to install kubuntu twice now on my laptop but every time it goes to write grub to the hard disk drive it crashes - 93% through the install! Anyone know what the issue could be?
<moshea> evening ... I'm fed up with krdc/krfb ... what's a good alternative ?
<moshea> gnome meeting ?
<moshea> or xvncviewer ?
<moshea> ... or something else ?
<caris_mere> goodthing: thanks, found it
<duffyd> My guess is that this is related to my drive having existing partitions on it - they are Windows XP and a Dell utility partition
<moshea> what's a good remote desktop tool ?
<moshea> krdc/krfb is really slow ... are there alternatives ?
<dr0hne> <moshea>vnc?
<dr0hne> <moshea>or if you're remoting windows rdesktop
<duffyd> moshea: what platform you trying to connect to?
* duffyd backs up dr0hne 
<moshea> ubuntu to ubuntu
<caris_mere> goodthing: that worked.  Thanks again
<moshea> both machines have gnome *and* KDE installed
<goodthing> yw
<moshea> dr0hne: is xvncviewer a good choice ?
<moshea> can I control the remote desktop with that ?
<hatta> what does vnc do that regular x forwarding doesn't?
<duffyd> moshea: then xvncviewer
<moshea> hatta: I don't know ... that's why I'm asking
<duffyd> moshea: yes
<moshea> duffyd: ok, thanks for the tip
<duffyd> np
<moshea> I'm looking at the manpages for xvncviewer, it mentions a VNC server ... does thi require extra setup on the remote box ?
<blue|palm> what repository are the win32 codecs located on? because by apt cant install it...
<duffyd> anyone for any help on the kubuntu installer?
<duffyd> I'm using the 6.10 Edgy installer CDS
<duffyd> CD
<moshea> duffyd: ...or can I just go ahead and point my xvncviewer at any old IP address ?
<blue|palm> what repository are the win32 codecs located on? because my apt cant install it...
<moshea> (the IP of the remote box)
<duffyd> moshea: you need to have the vncserver running on the remote box
<moshea> duffyd: oh ok, thanks
<duffyd> and you also need to ensure that you don't have a firewall inbetween that's blogging 590x
<duffyd> i.e. blocking
<blue|palm> can anybody help me with the win32 codecs on kubuntu please?
<Lil_Eagle> blue|palm: http://www.getautomatix.com
<indygo> I'm wanting to manually edit my partition because the installer is unable to automatically do it.  Can anyone point me to a walkthrough for this?
<Lil_Eagle> indygo: Want CLI or GUI?
<indygo> gui please
<Lil_Eagle> indygo:  qtparted
<hammer2> whats the odds of someone being able to help me with this massive mess
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/336077
<indygo> Ahh, found it :)  Thanks a lot Lil_Eagle
<Lil_Eagle> hammmer.  1) We're Kubuntu, not Mepis, 2) you need gpg keys.
<indygo> hmm... is there a walkthrough for using qtparted to do the initial setup?
<hammer2> ok so thats a bad repo eh?
<waylandbill> kubuntu=white meat. mepis=the other white meat. ;-)
<hammer2> if i restore original sources.list will that correct everything?
<Lil_Eagle> hammer2: You can do that... it might fix it.  You also might try source-o-matic.
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i have som ebroken packages that i cant remove, when i try it says use "-f" but that doest work, neither does "
<makuseru> autoremove"
<makuseru> how can i remove the packages
<waylandbill> makuseru: how
<waylandbill> 'd they get broken?
<firecrotch> makuseru:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Lil_Eagle> waylandbill: and debian then?
<makuseru> firecrotch: that was the FIRST thing i tried
<makuseru> waylandbill: i dont know
<firecrotch> makuseru: ah, well then, forgive me, I missed the first part of your problem
<waylandbill> Lil_Eagle: debian's the kosher version.
<waylandbill> makuseru: ok. what error does it give you now when you try the -f?
<Lil_Eagle> makuseru: pastbin it.
<Lil_Eagle> makuseru: pastebin it.
<indygo> I'm trying to use qtparted to resize my windows partition, but when I try to resize it, an error message comes up saying "Filesystem check failed!"  Is there something else I need to do under windows first before I can repartition the drive?
<Forum_user> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<goodthing> !pastebin | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lil_Eagle> indygo: chkdisk /f
<Forum_user> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<makuseru> i know what pastebin is
<goodthing> k :)
<Forum_user> ALL P O R N AND ADULT ARCHIEVES :)
<Forum_user> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<goodthing> someone needs to kick Forum_user
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Lil_Eagle> no ops here.
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3729/
* Forum_user was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (no spam)
<Lil_Eagle> I lied
<rashed202> Hello everyone
<goodthing> hi rashed202
<Lil_Eagle> makuseru: remove all of beryl and try again.  Want a list of all the beryl packages?
<waylandbill> makuseru: you trying to remove libjack and stuff? it's the beryl that's gotta go
<Lil_Eagle> I killed mine earlier today.  No crashes since.  Made a nice list of all the packages.
<waylandbill> that is still alpha yet and can lead you into quagmires. :-)
<Lil_Eagle> and learned to use aptitude instead of apt-get in the future.
<waylandbill> aptitude is like a loyal puppy. nice to have around.
<rashed202> Guys, how do I change the refresh rate for the installation?
<Lil_Eagle> Yeah, and aptitude remembers what it installs.
<indygo> Lil_Eagle: When I type that in on the terminal it says that the command was not found.  Can the console be affected by whether you are running from a live CD?
<rashed202> I'm using a TV to install and the screen just keeps scrolling vertically
<Lil_Eagle> then apt-get install aptitude
<makuseru> waylandbill: im tryingn to get the beryl stuff gone
<makuseru> Lil_Eagle: i cant, it gives me that error when i try
<waylandbill> because dpkg is in the middle of a task. :-/
<Lil_Eagle> Hmm.  you'll have to use dpkg.
<makuseru> how?
<Lil_Eagle> I can't help on that one.  man or info dpkg and stay up all night reading it.
<makuseru> i would rather reinstall than deal with that
<Lil_Eagle> makuseru: is your /home on a different partition?
<makuseru> no
<Lil_Eagle> You might want to backup first, then reinstall and make a separate partition for /home.  It saves you A LOT of hassle.
<moparisthebest> has anyone succesfully got adobe shockwave and/or flash working on kubuntu amd64 architecture?
<makuseru> my drive is so small i dont dont want to do more than one partition
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest:
<Lil_Eagle> makuseru: how big?
<moparisthebest> adobe doesn't supply a 64 bit version, and the few free alternatives I have tried from adept (like gnash) don't work
<makuseru> 6gb
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest: think you need a wrapper
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest: can't remember its name though
<Lil_Eagle> Ouch!  I imagine it's a OLD computer.
<moparisthebest> hmm, Ill try to search some more _StefanS_
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> its a great computer, but my 180gb drive gave out
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest: it was mentioned in the last linux format, what the heck was its name...
<hammer2> l<Lil_Eagle>how i do source o matic?
<hammer2> i set my sources back to normal and didnt seem to help
<zorglu_> q. i need to upgrade a dapper into edgy soon, is there a page explaining the process and the possible issues i may encounter ?
<Lil_Eagle> www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<underdog5004> so, why can't xmms share the ALSA? I know kaffeine can play sound while I've got sound going in firefox, but I can't do the same w/ xmms. If I've got sound going in FF, then xmms pops up "Sound card not configured" message. If I am listening to sound in xmms, then there is no sound in FF. Any solutions?
<moparisthebest> _StefanS_, nspluginwrapper?
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest: yea thats the one :D
<rashed202> Guys, when I run the installation it's unviewable.. the screen just keeps scrolling vertically.. any fixes???
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks, Ill get to work on that then :)
<crimsun> underdog5004: cat /proc/asound/modules
<_StefanS_> moparisthebest: I haven't tried it though.. I've got a em64t, but use x86 only
<indygo> Okay, I've gotten the installer to continue past the partition stage, but it came up with an error "No root partition"  will I be able to fix that later?
<moparisthebest> I got a core 2 duo and figured Id go with a 64 bit OS, its a bit more of a problem then it is worth really :/
<Lil_Eagle> hammer2: try this link:  http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <- talk about gksu "update-manager -c" but my kubuntu dapper doesnt have a update-manager program, what is the equivalent for kubuntu ?
<underdog5004>  0 snd_intel8x0   1 snd_mpu401   2 snd_usb_audio    0 is my soundcard, 1 I have no idea about, 2 is my headset for skype...
<julien_> SALUT JE VEUX ALLER SUR UBUNTU.FR
<underdog5004> indygo, you need to restart the installer
<zorglu_> julien_: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<underdog5004> indygo, it's a known bug...
<crimsun> underdog5004: and which one are you using when you get those symptoms?
<underdog5004> 0
<indygo> ahh, I see.  Thanks :)
<underdog5004> the intel card
<crimsun> underdog5004: are you using Flash 7 or Flash 9?
<underdog5004> Flash 9
<duffyd> moparisthebest: I've got a Core 2 Duo as well so unsure whether I want to go 64-bit or not
<moshea> duffyd: hey, works a treat ! Thanks !
<duffyd> moshea: np, anytime :-)
<crimsun> underdog5004: and what audio device is xmms configured to use?
<underdog5004> ALSA mixer, with the intel card...
<crimsun> underdog5004: no, the device, not the driver.
<moparisthebest> duffyd, so far it has just been a few headaches getting programs to work, without much noticeable improvement
<moshea> duffyd: and it works *SO* blindingly fast, it kinda pisses me off to think about how much time I wasted using krfb/kdrc
<jamaur> hey everyone, I have a question: if my cpu overheats, will my machine just instantly stop, as if I've just unplugged it?   (I have an ASUS p5p800 motherboard with a pentium 4 3GHz 800 MHz FSB 1MB L2 Cache with hyper threading)
<moparisthebest> not enough problems to make me switch back, just enough to be slightly annoying, know what I mean? :P
<zorglu_> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<moshea> I wonder why krfb/krdc are still distributed
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <- talk about gksu "update-manager -c" but my kubuntu dapper doesnt have a update-manager program, what is the equivalent for kubuntu ?
<Lil_Eagle> moparisthebest: I switched back.
<underdog5004> lemme post a pic...h/o
<moshea> I'm upgrading my dad's Breezy machine to 6.06 LTS ... can I then make it upgrade to 6.10 from there ?
<duffyd> moshea: ;-)
<duffyd> moparisthebest: yeah. I had similar problems trying to get Debian Unstable installed on my lappy - enough to make me stop trying anyway :-)
<moparisthebest> I think I can handle it, the 64-bit architecture is getting better supported every day
<mortici> is there any reason why all my fonts in firefox are stupid small?
<underdog5004> http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/5881/snapshot3wb2.jpg
<mortici> like not readable small?
<indygo> Well, I restarted the installer, now it says "failed to partition the selected disk"  I selected to install in the largest continuous free space.
<moparisthebest> eventually it will be fully supported... (cross your fingers :P)
<moparisthebest> morfic, just the content? or the menu bar too?
<underdog5004> indygo, do a manual partition
<moparisthebest> *mortici
<indygo> ok
<mortici> the content
<mortici> seems
<mortici> after a reboot
<mortici> all my fonts went wacko on me
<moparisthebest> mortici, hold ctrl and roll the mouse wheel
<zorglu_> q. is there a update-manager kindof stuff on kubuntu dapper ?
<underdog5004> indygo, delete all partitions, then make a small (1Gb) swap partition at the end of unallocated space, then a big one (ext3) for the remaining space
<mortici> now to explain why the buttons are overly large
<indygo> Can't delete all of them, family still wants windows...
<underdog5004> crimsun, http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/5881/snapshot3wb2.jpg
<underdog5004> indygo, ah, ok, well then delete all linux partitions
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> i can't mount my ntfs partition in on the livecd of kubuntu
<ubuntu__> can somebody help me?
<mortici> moparisthebest: umm when i restart the browser their still small
<Lil_Eagle> If you have more than 512MB of RAM, you don't need more than 256MB of swap.
<moparisthebest> thats really strange mortici , you must have changed a default or something :/
<the_hammer> <Lil_Eagle> thanks for the responds
<mortici> moparisthebest: seems its only gtk apps
<mortici> cause konq is fine :/
<the_hammer> decided that its likely alot faster just to redo everything
<indygo> Will it run faster with more than 256, or will I compromise performance with too much swap?
<the_hammer> take alot less time to reinstall then to fix 39 broken keys
<underdog5004> indygo, no, and no
<Lil_Eagle> the_hammer: you might be right.  One thing I like is that Kubuntu installs in 20 mins or so.
<moparisthebest> mortici, try upgrading or uninstalling and reinstalling gtk maybe?
<mortici> :/
<moparisthebest> Ive never had that problem, its strange
<mortici> ill figure it out
<Lil_Eagle> but then you need to tweak it.
<moparisthebest> maybe someone else can help you out with it, sorry :/
<weirdo_> hey guys... some of you know the name of the german ubuntu channel? sry.. ive forgotten it
<ajboorde> How do I mounts .iso in k/ubuntu
<Lil_Eagle> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<indygo> lol, thanks :P  Is there something specific I have to name the partitions?  Or if I'm feeling creative, can I name them anything?
<underdog5004> crimsun, hello?
<weirdo_> thx a lot... yu guys
<crimsun> underdog5004: be patient, I'm at work.
<underdog5004> crimsun, thank you.
<underdog5004> crimsun, I mean...sorry
<ajboorde> How do I mounts .iso in k/ubuntu. It is not wanting to mount
<Lil_Eagle> indygo: sure thing.
<crimsun> underdog5004: you're using the wrong device.
<moparisthebest> ajboorde, open this in konqueror: help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/burning-cds.html
<crimsun> underdog5004: change it to (type in) default
<moparisthebest> scroll down to the bottom and it tells you how ajboorde :)
<underdog5004> crimsun, ok
<underdog5004> h/o
<indygo> Cool :D  Last question:  Is 7 GB enough of a partition size?
<underdog5004> for the / ?
<ajboorde> doesn't exist :/
<moparisthebest> yes indygo
<moparisthebest> ajboorde, did you open it in konqueror?
<underdog5004> crimsun, ok, testing...
<indygo> Ahh, Thank you so much everyone for all of your help!
<ajboorde> yes
<Lil_Eagle> Try this link for mounting ISO:  http://www.linuxhelp.net/linux_downloads/
<moparisthebest> and you are using kubuntu ajboorde ?
<ajboorde> yes
<underdog5004> thanks so much, crimsun .
<underdog5004> totally worked!
<jarn> Are there drivers I can get that support hooking up my TI84 graphing calculator to Linux?
<Lil_Eagle> indygo: depends on what you want to do.  5 GB is more than enough for Kubuntu
<underdog5004> for the base system
<crazy_penguin> good night to all!
<Lil_Eagle> That's what I mean.
<underdog5004> I like to make a 10Gb part for / , a 1Gb for swap, and the rest for my /home
<Lil_Eagle> You can get by with 2.
<Lil_Eagle> But if you want small, you might want to take a look at puppy linux or DSL...
<indygo> Can I resize the linux partion later on if I need to?
<Lil_Eagle> You can make it bigger easily enough....
<Lil_Eagle> But it's best to plan ahead.
<indygo> Well, I can't seem to resize my windows partition.  It's taking up 178 GB, but won't let me resize...
<Lil_Eagle> wipe it clean!  You don't need windoze.
<waylandbill> certainly not 178GB
<indygo> I know, but my family says they need windows for Wow and neopets...
<ajboorde> moparisthebest: when i insert the .iso cd I am getting: mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<ajboorde> How do I do it now?
<Lil_Eagle> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<moparisthebest> what are you entering into the command line ajboorde ?
<ajboorde> I am not
<Lil_Eagle> first sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<ajboorde> It is a .iso on a cd
<Lil_Eagle> then copy it to HD,,,
<waylandbill> like neopets needs windows.. :-
<ajboorde> ill try again
<Lil_Eagle> or perhaps (never tried this): mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/cdrom/filename.iso /mnt/iso
<indygo> Neopets says the toolbar only works with a microsoft OS.  I already checked it out...
<Lil_Eagle> probably has spyware in it.
<goodthing> !mountiso | ajboorde
<ubotu> ajboorde: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<indygo> It does, right after install I got a spyware alert right after I installed.  I just blocked the spyware.  hey, I'll be back in a minute, gotta restart.
<lupine_85> does anyone know where konqueror stores it's cookies?
<mortici> wth
<mortici> all the gtk apps are acting funky now :p
<mortici> this sucks :(
<jhutchins> mortici: What did you do?
<ajboorde> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ajboorde> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mortici> jhutchins: i have no idea only thing i did was update beryl, now all fonts in gtk apps are like 9pt or lower, firefox the web pages have stupid tiny fonts :/
<jhutchins> mortici: Oh, well, beryl.
<mortici> the colors of the windows arent right you can see the difference in the intensity
<Lil_Eagle> spyware:  check link:  http://toolbar.neopets.com/?tc=neostuff&sc9ejf2=55431
<jhutchins> That's what you get with alpha software, especially when you update.
<mortici> beryl has nothing to do with fonts in kde/gtk
<zorglu_> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ajboorde> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Lil_Eagle> beryl looks cool, but it is too unstable.
<waylandbill> nice concept, but a ways to go
<waylandbill> trying it makes you appreciate all that goes into a window manager. :-D
<jhutchins> You know, we need to take the factoids from the bot and build a FAQ page so people can browse them without filling up the scrollbuffer with bot droppings.
<Lil_Eagle> waylandbill: There are too many options in Beryl.  What I would like to see is for the Emereld Themes without the Beryl.
<mortici> OMFG, kubuntu is retarded!!! i ran autoremove like it told me to, and it deleted stuffi used
<underdog5004> mortici, to err is human, to really F*** things up you need a computer
<mortici> :/
<mortici> how could apt think i don't need those packages when i use them?
<Lil_Eagle> don't use apt-get... use aptitude.  It's smarter.
<waylandbill> we gotta form the 'use aptitude darn it' commitee
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !info strigi feisty
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in feisty
<zorglu_> hmm i dont get this one :)
<mortici> whats the shell command to set konq as my default app?
<mortici> errr browser
<indygo> Hey, thanks again everyone who was able to help me out :)  I Got kubuntu installed, and I'm now downloading and installing 97 updates :D  Thanks a lot
<Lil_Eagle> indygo: wtg!
<mortici> www.google.com
<Lil_Eagle> mortici: my homepage!
<mortici> :)
<mortici> testing something out
<mortici> since firefox is being a lil homo, im gonna use konq as my default browser from now on :P
<underdog5004> ok, I'm running rtorrent on my server, and when the u/l speed gets to about 55 Kb/s, everything slows down...should I open up another port? I've only got one open.
<underdog5004> I should say, everything else on the network slows down...
<zorglu_> underdog5004: what do you 'everything' ?
<zorglu_> ah ok
<underdog5004> I should say, everything else on the network slows down...
<zorglu_> sthen put the limit upload limit to something lower
<underdog5004> I did a speed test from another computer, and my d/l is like 100 Kb/s down and 20 Kb/s up
<zorglu_> you are filling your uplink capacity
<underdog5004> zorglu_, but I'm paying for 4.3 down and 500 up
<zorglu_> irrelevant
<underdog5004> I hate my ISP
<indygo> anyone know of a good media player for kubuntu?
<zorglu_> put the uplink limit to less
<zorglu_> indygo: kaffeine is the standard one
<underdog5004> zorglu_, when I did a speedtest w/o rtorrent running, It says my d/l is 5000Kb/s and u/l is 500 Kb/s
<indygo> Are there any that can play windows media player palaylists?
<goodthing> indygo: kmplayer is nice
<indygo> I'll go look it up :) Thanks :)
<underdog5004> indygo, or mplayer
<underdog5004> that's for GNOME, though...
<mortici> how do i disable konquerors default conquer your desktop page
<indygo> will GNOME run on kubuntu?
<animimotus> hi
<soulrider> indygo: sure
<la> hi
<soulrider> kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME, or ubuntu is Kubuntu with GNOME instyead of KDE
<soulrider> youc an install GNOME if you want
<underdog5004> don't know why you'd want to...
<la> so how is looking suse ?
<zorglu_> bougth by microsoft :)
<underdog5004> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<underdog5004> kubuntu != SUSE
<underdog5004> not even close
<la> i'm just querry abt the difference
<animimotus> what the paquet's name for smooth the fonts in GTK applications ?
<underdog5004> different packages used, for instance (rpm vs. deb
<underdog5004> )
<la> aha
<la> and...?
<mortici> is konq that slow of a browser?
<underdog5004> konq is faster than swiftfox
<mortici> :/
<la> it cant be slowler
<mortici> i need serious konq help
<karmikaze> heh
<la> who has the fire ?
<mortici> omg wth every web page i type it gets an error, i press enter again it loads it
<mortici> :/
<la> uhm
<la> but in suse is also this kind of graphic like this screansaver is ?
<LjL> mortici: http://www.konqueror.org/faq/#HowdoIsetmyhomepagethepageloadedonstartup
<LjL> (for changing the home page)
<la> i need some childish
<la> chilly child chousen style
<la> so where to find other channels for exemplar worldchat ?
<la> this is boring room :>
<jordo23> I run a 64 bit system with a chroot and Konqueror 32 running under that CHROOT. When I go to my home directory, my mounted drives (on my desktop) are not accessible in Konqueror as they have a lock over them. When selecting them, they say that the drive does not seem to exist anymore. How do you fix this?
<blekos> hello, i have a question for a linux master(?) when i was booting with a splash screen & quite in kernel it took 2min & 10'' to load, when I removed this options it tooks 15secs to load y?
<indygo> I downloaded the kmplayer .tar.bz2 file, then I decompressed it.  How do I run it though?
<the_hammer> unzipped it?
* indygo is slightly embarrassed.
<the_hammer> indy?
<indygo> Well, I used Ark for it
<indygo> Is that decompressing or something else?
<the_hammer> open a term and this should work for ya sudo su then do ./configure then make and then make install
<tbtk> It's usually referred to as 'unzipping' but I guess it's really the same thing.
<indygo> ahh, I see
<the_hammer> whoops open term do the sudo su thing then cd to the directory where the file is
<blekos> hello, i have a question  when i was booting with a splash screen & quite in kernel it took 2min & 10'' to load, when I removed this options it tooks 15secs to load y?
<the_hammer> then the commands ./configure and so on
<dddude55> grr i ran the expert install this time and it still didnt see my wireless card...
<the_hammer> so ya would cd Desktop/kmplayer then ./configure then make make install (just an example)
<the_hammer> dude what card u have?
<the_hammer> im willing to bet same as me
<dima2001> (you will need kde development libraries)
<dddude55> dwl-650
<dddude55> says its automatically detected with dapper
<the_hammer> have ya tried ndiswrapper?
<dddude55> nope, i dont have the windows drivers anymore lol
<prak> does anyone know how to unlock the database for the adept manager?
<the_hammer> shoot not sure how i can help ya
<dddude55> use sudo?
<la> i dont like linux
<the_hammer> if ya can get access to a windows pc download install windows drivers then goto the program files and copy to a floppy the inf files and also the sys files
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@85.104.83.221]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@89.6.151.110]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-144-137-32.mia.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<the_hammer> i get same thing it detects but likely not the correct drivers
<the_hammer> i have a NetGear WG511 ver 1
<dddude55> hmm
<la> here someone controle my computer like everywhere else, in windows they dosnt showing me this
<dddude55> ill install it on this comp next to me and through the drivers in a sahred folder
<dddude55> copy it that way
<dddude55> not sure whqat you are trying to say la
<the_hammer> should be ok then
<the_hammer> then do ndiswrapper
<the_hammer> ndiswrapper -1 filename.inf
<dddude55> ok ill have to look up how to do ndiswrapper again lol
<dddude55> its been a while since i used linux
<the_hammer> im redoing my lappy soon haha i gotta do ndiswrapper stuff to
<cpk1> if dapper was able to detect your wireless card i dont see why edgy cant use it
<the_hammer> dont know all the commands but i know somne
<the_hammer> cpk1 mine gets detected also but they are not the correct drivers (my case anyways)
<dddude55> oh im in dapper
<the_hammer> edgy here
<dddude55> it didnt detect it but all reports say my card should have been
<the_hammer> do this dude
<the_hammer> iwconfig
<the_hammer> should tell u something
<dddude55> ya it tells me i have 3 non wireless cards lol
<cpk1> it should also show up in lspci
<the_hammer> im willing to bet ya get NOT READY error
<dddude55> dddude55@dddude55-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<dddude55> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dddude55> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dddude55> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<the_hammer> yup just as i suspected
<dddude55> ive tried using both pcbus slots, neither wants to work lol
<dddude55> the led's light up.. but it says its not there
<cpk1> whats sit0?
<dddude55> no idea
<LjL> cpk1: IPv6 tunneling interface
<dddude55> im on eth0 right now
<LjL> can be disabled
<LjL> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<the_hammer> sometimes your wireless will be dected as eth1
<the_hammer> mine is
<dddude55> hmm only eth i have is the actual ethernet
<dddude55> ok do i need to run the setup .exe that dlink gave me...
<the_hammer> ok ya know the control center
<dddude55> i downloaded the driver and it gave me an .exe
<the_hammer> open that and goto net work
<the_hammer> just for the fuin of it
<mortici> it takes a while for apples quicktime page to load in konq  :/
<the_hammer> fun*
<prak> does anyone know how to unlock the database for the adept manager?
<the_hammer> try eth1 and go through all and see if anything in there for your wireless
<dddude55> under network settings it only shows eth0
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> i forget where it is that lists off the hard ware
<the_hammer> let me fiddel ehre
<dddude55> if i goto kinfo cneter under system in the menu
<the_hammer> k menu then system then system info
<cpk1> lspci should show your wireless device
<cpk1> lshw lists hardware
<dddude55> it doesnt have any pcmia devices
<la> how to change a channel ?
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<dddude55> thats where my card should be...
<KennethP> When I access CLI via CTRL+ALT+F1 I can see I've got mail. How do I read this? (I can see that mail is no longer present)
<paul__> Hello again
<paul__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<the_hammer> ok ya then ya ndiswrapper should fix u
<la> please
<dddude55> lol ok ill see what i can do with that
<paul__> My repository file somehow has been deleted
<the_hammer> for me mine shows my card but i got a prism driver
<paul__> Can I get a new one?
<the_hammer> when i do lspci
<dddude55> my old usb wireless card uses prism also
<the_hammer> i later found out the windows driver has prisim mentioned wich was weird or i thought anyway i opened up my win driver with a txt editor just to look
<dddude55> i forget where to go look for this driver i just installed on the windows comp
<la> i dont want to be only one in the chatroom
<cpk1> !easysource | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<la> should i change a server ?
<indygo> Well, I did ./configure, then when I tried make, the console reported that the make command was not found
<the_hammer> should be in my computer c local disk program files
<indygo> Is there something I forgot?
<the_hammer> that should of worked
<the_hammer> might be a bad d/l
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install make
<paul__> Thanks cpk1
<cpk1> !build | indygo
<ubotu> indygo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<the_hammer> any luck dude?
<cpk1> KennethP: try /var/mail
<the_hammer> my computer C: local disk program files then drivers folder name?
<dddude55> nope cant find em lol
<indygo> yup, sudo apt-get install make did the trick :)
<the_hammer> ahh permissions prob
<dddude55> i have a dlink air folder now lol
<the_hammer> ya forgot sudo su?
<cpk1> indygo: did you install build-essentials?
<paul__> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<LjL> or "sudo -i" even
<the_hammer> and that to ya would need what cpk1 said to ya
<KennethP> cpk1: tnx. I can see the mail there, but isn't there a cli mail client?
<indygo> what are build-essentials?
<the_hammer> indy sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<cpk1> its actually build-essential i typoed it
<the_hammer> oops
<paul__> Where is the repository file kept?
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cpk1> KennethP: dunno normally you just get system messages in there so I have never bothered
<KennethP> cpk1: ok, tnx!
<cpk1> paul__: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file
<the_hammer> <KennethP> do ya mean sources.list ?
<the_hammer> lol cp u fast lol
<KennethP> the_hammer: No, just trying to find a CLI mail-client... to read the system mails...
<the_hammer> im loving this kubuntu 610 so much im gonna be installing it on my amd 64 here also soon as its done d/ling
<wirelexh> hola
<the_hammer> ya might wanna try thunderbird mail i use that its pretty decent
<KennethP> the_hammer: To access system mail internally???
<the_hammer> ohhh sshoot sorry lol
<KennethP> lol
<the_hammer> no that wouldnt help
<the_hammer> lol
<wirelexh> hola terox
<paul__> Thanks again cpk1 that easy sources site worked liek a charm
<dddude55> baahahahaha
<paul__> like*
<BluesKaj> cli mail client ?
<dddude55> i found an win98 driver file and the drivers are in a folder
<dddude55> so i now have them without running the .exe
<dddude55> i need .inf and .sys for ndiswrapper right?
<wirelexh> adios
<BluesKaj> err, this is linux if ya wanna run exe files you'll need wine , or better yet use windows :)
<dddude55> ausatluego
<dddude55> umm
<dddude55> i dont want to run it
<dddude55> that was the whole point of my rave lol
<prak> does anyone know how to solve the issue with the database for adept being locked when i'm not using any other apt-get?
<the_hammer> yes dude
<the_hammer> both inf files and the .sys
<the_hammer> sorry was afk a sec
<BluesKaj> prak, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dddude55> ok now i need to install ndiswrapper
<the_hammer> yup
<dddude55> is it under adept or just synaptics
<prak> adept
<prak> well
<the_hammer> actually in a term
<prak> i'm having problems with using apt-get in konsole too
<the_hammer> dude pop a term and go sudo su
<the_hammer> so your root
<the_hammer> ndiswrapper filename.inf
<the_hammer> oops
<the_hammer> correction
<dddude55> lol its asking me to insert the cd
<the_hammer> ndiswrapper -i ename.inf
<the_hammer> linux is?
<the_hammer> ir windows?
<the_hammer> or*
<dddude55> ndiswrapper command not found
<BluesKaj> prak, did you try ' sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a ' in the terminal ?
<cpk1> KennethP: well aptitude search mail comes up with some promising results but you would have to check  them out for yourself
<dddude55> lemme instasll synaptics
<the_hammer> ok
<prak> yes
<jarn> Is there a way to see the size of a folder, including its contents? ls -s only shows the size of the folder (4).
<the_hammer> yeah i like that better then the reg one that comes with kubuntu to
<prak> BluesKaj
<prak> i've tried it
<cpk1> KennethP: but like i said most of it is probably going to be stuff like "user KennethP tried to use sudo at such and such date and time and he doesnt have permission to sudo" or other similiar boring stuff that probably wont mean anything to you
<KennethP> cpk1: I'll look into that. tnx
<BluesKaj> prak, then you prolly have a broken pkg with hanging dependencies
<prak> ok
<prak> thanks, BluesKaj
<waylandbill> jarn: du
<jarn> waylandbill: Thanks!
<jordo23> Is there any technical difference with installing Kubuntu versus Ubuntu with Kde installed....
<dddude55> no
<dddude55> ubuntu generally starts out with gnome
<cpk1> well in the second scenario you would have both gnome and kde installed
<dddude55> kubuntu generally starts with kde
<dddude55> both can be switched to the other either way
<jarn> waylandbill: Is there a way to make it NOT recursive?
<kkathman> technically yes, if you install ubuntu, then install kde you have both
<jordo23> jordo23: I thought there was some semantic with kde-desktop metapackage or omething..
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is the kde default desktop ,...note the K  :)
<kkathman> if you just install kubuntu you dont get the gnome desktop components
<jordo23> Dude....I get that.....that's why i said TECHNICALLy
<the_hammer> lol i tried just for the hell of it to install kde into ubuntu and it almost worked then ran into a ton of depencies problems and i borked my ubuntu lol
<BluesKaj> err kde is the the default kubuntu desktop
<dddude55> but you can get them later so, either one works lol
<kkathman> but you could add them later
<jarn> waylandbill: I'm not seeing an option for that in the man page, but I would have to imagine I'm not the only one who would want to do that.
<jordo23> Ok.....thanks....
<kkathman> well TECHNICALLY yes there is lots of differences :)
<BluesKaj> whynot just install kubuntu ?
<kkathman> functionally no
<dddude55> lol i forgot to reinstall my mp3 stuff
<dddude55> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk1> if you have limited hard drive space then you might notice a difference =P
<kkathman> yep
<the_hammer> oh boy back to having some probs again lol
<kenny>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#kubuntu
<kenny> -.-
<the_hammer> uh huh yup thats where ya kenny lol
<jordo23> lol
<kenny> my failure ........... first time in konversation ^^
* dddude55 fetches updates
<the_hammer> no worries bro
<the_hammer> me to im still working on my lappy beside me
<dddude55> im working on my laptop... from my laptop
<the_hammer> got a ton of key probs again missing keys bla bla bla
<dddude55> have my windows comp from upstairs in this room too though lol
<the_hammer> not as bad now as i did earlyer i had 39 said heck with it format and re-install lol quicker fix then to sit and sort through keys heh
<litb> kenny: hi
<kenny> tach
<dddude55> wtf
<kenny> so go in deutschen chan
<indygo> What does it mean when make returns "No targets specified and no makefile found."?
<dddude55> i added the uni/multiverse packs and it wont let me get gstreamer
<cpk1> try make install
<kenny> #ubuntu.de
<jordo23> Are there any real problems with installing a i386 edition of Kubuntu on an AMD 64 platform? Or will it run normally...
<cpk1> indygo: actually my bad did you do ./configure already?
<the_hammer> it be ok jordo
<jordo23> the_hammer: I am sick of dealing with 64 bit flash problems!!! :)
<indygo> yep
<cpk1> indygo: and no errors returned?
<the_hammer> 32bit will actually run a bit faster for ya to
<indygo> no errors from ./make
<the_hammer> ive found anyway
<indygo> *./configure
<jordo23> If I run a dual boot system, I don't have to reinstall Windows right...as long as I don't touch that partition....right?
<the_hammer> i crashed trying to dual boot and gave up after 3 tries so i cant help ya
<dddude55> jordo: ruight
<jordo23> Thanks people...
<cpk1> indygo: what are you building?
<indygo> kmplayer
<cpk1> indygo: why?
<the_hammer> this is kinda cool getting help and giving help
<the_hammer> lol
<cpk1> !kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 620 kB
<indygo> I wanted a different media player.  kaffeine doesn't have the feature I need.
<cpk1> you dont need to build kmplayer
<indygo> really?
<cpk1> yes really. its in universe
<the_hammer> cp that might depend tho
<indygo> ??  I'm kinda new to linux, what universe?
<cpk1> !repos | indygo
<ubotu> indygo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<the_hammer> example i installed amsn and when it was installed and i went to run it...it said to update it and took me to the site for the update
<cpk1> !kmplayer dapper
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 161 kB, installed size 524 kB
<cpk1> its in both dapper in edgy so he can get it for sure
<the_hammer> hey cp those things ya add onto sources list for the kde update is there a key for the,m someplace?
<cpk1> the gpg key?
<the_hammer> i think
<the_hammer> keeps erroring out missing key or something in the term
<cpk1> if you are updating kde then the howto from kubuntu.org probably has it
<the_hammer> ok brb just gonna load lappy up
<glundberg> anyone else have a problem with the start up time of gtk apps in kubuntu??
<glundberg> specifically gkrellm and anjuta
<cpk1> if you got your list from sourceomatic then it probably says in your sources.list
<dddude55> !seara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seara - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dddude55> !find sear
<ubotu> Found: hp-search-mac, libbsearch-ruby, libbsearch-ruby1.8, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libdbix-fulltextsearch-perl (and 18 others)
<dddude55> !find sare
<ubotu> Found: gnupg
<dddude55> whats the repository thaqt has the dvd thing
<dddude55>  libdvdcss2
<yuriy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dddude55> ty lol
<indygo> brb, gonna restart, computers buggy
<dddude55> well i got my mp3s working again lol
<glundberg> anyone else have a problem with the start up time of gtk apps in kubuntu??
<cpk1> glundberg: the reason why most of the qt apps are loading fast than gtk ones is because the qt libraries for the qt apps are probably already loaded
<cpk1> faster*
<hatta> man wtf
<glundberg> cpk1:  i'm talking about a matter of minutes, though.  I've been using kde for a long time (slackware) and i've never had this problem
<hatta> samba was working perfectly now all of a sudden input output errors
<hatta> didn't change anything
<dddude55> im having issues with ndiswrapper >.<
<dddude55> what is the line i need to type
<cpk1> oh, minutes is excessive =P
<dddude55> im doing sudo ndiswrapper filename.inf
<glundberg> it shouldnt take 6 minutes for gkrellm to launch...
<cpk1> theres more to it than that dddude55 you gotta depmod and stuff, there is an ndiswrapper page on the wiki...
<cpk1> dddude55: did you say you had a dwl 122?
<dddude55> dwl-650
<the_hammer> ndiswrapper -i yourdriver.inf
<dddude55> i did that and it says already installed
<the_hammer> ok
<dddude55> the message before that was
<dddude55> couldn't copy AIRPLUS.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<cpk1> dddude55: the wiki says the dwl 650 works perfectly fine
<the_hammer> depmod -a
<dddude55> says it does, but mine doesnt
<dddude55> i did live cd and expert install, neither one works
<dddude55> im using the eth0 right now
<the_hammer> strage
<the_hammer> ok try another 1
<the_hammer> how many inf files ya have?
<dddude55> i really need to get the wireless working so i can get out of this chair
<the_hammer> if 1 fails other should go
<dddude55> i have 1 inf and 1 sys
<djwilcox> wireless grief here as well
<dddude55> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cpk1> dddude55: does it show up in lshw? is this a pci or pcmcia card?
<the_hammer> strange there should of been 2
<dddude55> lemme check on thie windows comp
<djwilcox> ive got a powerpc dont think i can use nsiswrapper
<djwilcox> my network shows up but i cant get an ip with dhcp
<devin_> need some help with dapper-edgy upgrade. when i got finished upgrading it rebooted, but am unable to load kdm, heres what my system log says http://pastebin.com/873142
<dddude55> nope only 1 .inf
<cpk1> dddude55: is this a pcmcia or pci card?
<the_hammer> ok well im not sure what to do now
<the_hammer> i have 2 inf files 1 dont work but other does
<dddude55> i might have wrong file
<dddude55> its all in .exe from dlink >.<
<the_hammer> is there any folders with in the folder your driver is in?
<the_hammer> well ya that could be the problem to wrong files lol
<cpk1> dddude55: ok how about this since you are fixated on using ndiswrapper what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<dddude55> comes up with options
<dddude55> i
<dddude55> l
<dddude55> wait
<cpk1> lowercase L
<dddude55> Installed ndis drivers:
<dddude55> airplus invalid driver!
<dddude55> ---^
<the_hammer> ok try liosting drivers installed there
<hatta> so I can't mount samba shares in kubuntu
<the_hammer> listing*
<hatta> it was working the other day
<cpk1> dddude55: also it doesnt look like ndiswrapper supports dwl 650
<hatta> it still works if I try to mount the shares on the same machine that hosts them
<dddude55> samba shares dont need mounted
<dddude55> i can see them without mounting
<hatta> but on my kubuntu box, the same command pretends to mount it, then gives me an Input/output error
<cpk1> dddude55: wait nevermind maybe it does
<hatta> I can see the shares from kubuntu in smbtree
<dddude55> i cant find the driver
<hatta> the shares are there, they're mountable, but kubuntu just refuses to read from them
<dddude55> dlink uses an .exe and i dont know where they install it too...
<cpk1> dddude55: what does lspci tell you about the card?
<dddude55> nothing
<hatta> how do i continue troubleshooting?
<cpk1> dddude55: how about lshw?
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<dddude55> 0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<cpk1> thats not the card
<dddude55> those are the slots they are supposed to be in though lol
<cpk1> if its a pcmcia card try lspcmcia
<dddude55> dont see it under lshw
<nats> hi
<cpk1> is it a pcmcia card?
<dddude55> yes
<dddude55> im on a laptop
<cpk1> so does it show up when you do lspcmcia?
<dddude55> bash: lspcmcia: command not found
<cpk1> is this on edgy?
<dddude55> dapper
<vcef> hi
<dddude55> and nothing under lsmod either
<vcef> is there a kernel boot parameter which will result in booting into another runlevel?
<mervteck> hey guys
<cpk1> dddude55: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<cpk1> looks like dapper has broken support for it is why
<cpk1> that is a dwl 650+ though so i am hoping thats for your card
<nats> plz i need an a channel to improve my english languge
<nats> any idea?
<dddude55> so confusinf -_-
<dddude55> i dont know which to d/l from the acx website
<codyt> A channel to learn english?
<nats> yes
<codyt> I've never noticed a channel like that.
<nats> ok thx
<codyt> how much do you know?
<dddude55> adept wont open T_T
<nats> euh how can i mesure my knowledge?
<nats> lol
<indygo> After I install from the adept package manager, how do I run a program?
<cpk1> dddude55: acx100 i believe
<mervteck> hey guys hwo mutch ram does kubuntu use up by default
<vcef> what is default ubuntu runlevel anyway?
<cpk1> you need at least 192 mB of ram
<dddude55> yes but on their d/l page theres like 100 files...
<mervteck> ok no wonder my 256 is almost eaten up XD
<mervteck> how mutch does it use in command line?
<codyt> you know enough for basic conversation?
<nats> yes
<nats> i wanna just talk
<codyt> sure.
<nats> :)
<codyt> where are you from?
<cpk1> dddude55: http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/
<nats> North Africa
<codyt> I'm from Oklahoma.
<dddude55> ark sucks
<dddude55> always tells me extraction failed
<nats> in wich continent?
<dddude55> but all the files are extractred...
<codyt> US.
<nats> ok
<nats> nice to meet you
<codyt> you too
<nats> we can talk in private?
<codyt> sure.
<BluesKaj> US isn't a continent :)
<BluesKaj> it's a country
<codyt> I know.l
<nats> yeah i know
<BluesKaj> :)
<nats> lol
<dddude55> well im installing crap through term, afk
<cpk1> US is NOT a continent but north america is
<cpk1> BluesKaj: beat me =)
<BluesKaj> yup, and that incudes we canaucks and the mexicans
<codyt> I was waiting for someone to pipe in.
<BluesKaj> canucks ...geezus
<cpk1> canaucks? i always say canucks... hmm
<cpk1> ah alright
<BluesKaj> cpk1, my KB skills suck
<codyt> canucks?
<cpk1> i dont have much ammo for canadians other than canuck, eh and aboot
<codyt> oh
<codyt> figured.
<BluesKaj> wtf is aboot ?
<cpk1> about
<BluesKaj> yeah , y'all y'all :)
<cpk1> haha no one says y'all in california =)
#kubuntu 2007-02-02
<mervteck> heyyy cali pwns!
<BluesKaj> no says aboot here in ontario
<cpk1> BluesKaj: aww, but alot of eh's?
<BluesKaj> but it ain' t abowwwwwwwt either  ...aye ?
<codyt> I've heard aboot once, talking to a girl from Canada, but she didn't always pronounce it that way.
<nats> hi again
<nats> :P
<codyt> hi
<cpk1> hrmm i suppose i pronounce it abowt
<BluesKaj> that's sort of the common thing amongst ppl who don't express themselves too well, something akin to your "like"
<phobiac> I'm considering downloading apt-build because it seems useful, anyone know if there are any real benefits to it?
<jubuntu> hi, how do i use vixie-cron's crontab non-interactively?
<dddude55> sudo dmesg | grep acx
<dddude55> just berings up another command line
<dddude55> is that bad lol
<djwilcox> hi im having a bit of grief with wireless
<dddude55> lol
<phobiac> !apt-build
<ubotu> apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<djwilcox> seem to have a problem getting an ip address with dhcp
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djwilcox> yer been thru the wireless docs
<dddude55> well i had no luck with acx100
<djwilcox> still cant work it out
* BluesKaj avoids wireless issues ...uses cat5 ...not on the job
<cpk1> dddude55: you can just read dmesg yourself instead of using grep
<djwilcox> i can scan for network with my wireless card but not connect and get an ip
<djwilcox> something about dhcp and sleeping
<dddude55> 17184969.096000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<dddude55> [17184969.096000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<dddude55> --- ^
<makuseru> im trying to remove a package that is broken and i cant remove it, a apr-get remove, a autoremove, none of it works, how can i remove this package
<dddude55> if it sees it why wont it recognise it >.<
<dddude55> i just cahnged it to the other pcbus slot and it now says detected in slot 1
<dddude55> so i know it sees it
<dddude55> it just doesnt want to work for me
<Theory> makuseru: what error when you try to remove it?
<mervteck> hey guys i got a konsole running and im in the directory of my ventrilo server but whats the command to tell it to run it
<djwilcox> has anyone managed to get 6.10 working wirelessly with broadcom chips
<djwilcox> im using a powerpc mac and cant connect to my open wireless network
<lz1gjd> could any1 tell me how to access the filesystem on nokia n70
<lz1gjd> !gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.13-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 811 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<indygo> so what is the program extension under linux?  Is it .exe like in windows, or something different?
<cpk1> indygo: what?
<indygo> does linux have file extensions?
<lz1gjd> indygo: if a file is executable is defined by it attributes - x
<cpk1> sure add .whatever and you have an extension
<makuseru> Theory: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3663/
<indygo> ahh, so that's completely different than in windows :)  no wonder I can't find any programs! lol
<cpk1> linux treats everyfile the same unless you tell it otherwise
<Theory> makuseru: sudo dpkg -r beryl-plugins-extra may be what you want
<nats> codyt we can't talk in private
<nats> !
<makuseru> Theory: ill try
<lz1gjd> i wonder if any can tell me if it is possible to transfer files from my nokia file system to my computer using serial cable
<dddude55> restarting
<lz1gjd> please, anyone ?
<dddude55> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vbgunz> why does Kubuntu ship with kghostview and kpdf?
<juan_> hola a todos
<juan_> alguien q haya podido instalar radeon 9250 en Edgy
<juan_> ?
<nats> hello
<juan_> hi
<BluesKaj> what's the key on a laptop that's equivalent to right click on a pc , to open a dialog box menu ?
<dddude55> windows xp and their permissions are stupid lol
<dddude55> um that would be the right click of the laptop
<BluesKaj> or touchpad
<juan_> problem with ati 9250 and kub edgy
<phobiac> BluesKaj: I've never seen a touchpad that can right click. Tapping it usually left clicks. There should be two extra buttons for right and left click though.
<Shak1> juan: this is an english speaking channel, if you want support in your native language please try #kubuntu-es     : regarding your problem , the radeon 9250 has some issues with the dri. i cant help you with ati-support because i am used to nvidia but have a look at this page http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<phobiac> However many laptop keyboards I've seen have a key (looks like a piece of paper with a cursor on it) that opens the right click menu...
<phobiac> Although mine doesn't seem to be working for me.
<phobiac> !spanish | juan
<ubotu> juan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juan_> thanks
<Shak1> !klingonian |shak1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingonian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shak1> ^
<dope> is there any type of monitoring software i can put on my computer to see if my roommate is using my computer?
<dddude55> well yes
<dddude55> linux comes with vpn software, if you set it up to watch mode
<phobiac> dope: Your computer is passworded isn't it?
<dddude55> then you can see the screen
<dope> i can't access my comp when i'm at work
<dddude55> but i dont know a way to hide it so a roomate would know if it was opoen
<dope> yes it does but i'm curious what they're doing
<dddude55> have you tried asking them?
<dope> it's more like i know they're using it, i'm curious what they're up to
<phobiac> dope: Why not just lock the computer so they can't get into it in the first place...
<dope> it's more like i know they're using it, i'm curious what they're up to
<phobiac> You could set up VNC.
<dope> i'm at work while this is taking place
<phobiac> I think it's better to confront them or just lock the computer when you walk away.
<phobiac> Do they know your password or something? Why not change it if they do?
<dope> [dope]  it's more like i know they're using it, i'm curious what they're up to
<dddude55> ...
<dope> they use the guest account
<dope> i don't wanna be a douche and just change it on them
<phobiac> This is on a linux comp right?
<dope> yup
<dope> although i do put pornographic wallpapers on the guest account
<dope> that still doesn't deter them
<Theory> lol
<phobiac> If they are using it and you don't want them to, just change it or confront them. It's better then possible hurt feelings if they find out you were spying on them.
<Shak1> haha me neither
<dope> i'd like to ween them off it
<dope> maybe i'll have beryl auto start
<phobiac> Oh, and if you want something to confront them slap goatse on the guest account as the wallpaper.
<Shak1> hehe
<dope> i put lesbian porn on it
<dope> my roommate is a female
<LjL> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phobiac> Once again, goatse just may solve your problem.
<phobiac> However it might get you some odd looks...
<dope> we'll see how the L-porn goes
<Shak1> dope: LKL Linux KeyLogger        might solve your problem. put it in startup and watch the logfiles. its antisocial but more convenient then goatse
<ccherrett> I have a 160 GB ide drive that was flaking out in one machine I had. I would like to try to see if it is usable. Anyone know what I could to to test the drive?
<dope> actually is there a way to block a site
<phobiac> dope: What's your router?
<phobiac> If you have one.
<dope> wrt54g
<phobiac> Perfect. Give me a moment.
<dope> actually i gotta run
<phobiac> In your router settings
<phobiac> Under "access restrictions"
<phobiac> You can block certain websites.
<dope> i just want the site to be blocked for the guest account on linux :)
<phobiac> By url or by keyword.
<phobiac> Ah, no idea how to do that.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/payphoneed]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dope> darn
<Minataku> Yay!
<phobiac> You could always block just before you leave then unblock when you get back.
<dope> i'll figure it out when i get back
<Minataku> clear
<Minataku> Doh
<phobiac> Alright
<Shak1> you can block the site on a specific time of the day , say when you know you are at work aso.
<Minataku> Forgot the slash
<Shak1> or you can look the whole internet from 800 h-1200 h for example
<Shak1> lock
<phobiac> Shak1 is right, I didn't think of that.
<endo602> what command do i use to find the processes that are being useD?
<phobiac> endo602: Top in the CLI
<phobiac> If you want GUI go with ksysguard
<endo602> terminal?
<phobiac> top
<mortici> are there any settings i can change to make konq more stable while browsing the web
<phobiac> Hmm, I'm setting up apt-build. It asks for my architecture. I've got an AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-32. There's a bunch of options for Atholon, but no Turion. Any ide what I should choose?
<phobiac> athlon*
<phobiac> idea* Typos
<dddude55> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<dddude55> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dawn> can I delete folders from /media?
<phobiac> dawn: /media is usually where mounted drives go
<dawn> I know I have one folder that is persistant
<dawn> it was never properly umounted
<dawn> and when I plug any usb device in the cahce copy is shown
<dawn> *cache
<beg1689> i have a question, something i dont understand
<beg1689> where is my sound coming from?
<mortici> god wth
<dawn> LOL
<beg1689> no artsd, no esd
<beg1689> somone told me a sound daemon is needed for sound
<mortici> why is konq so SLOW at loading web pages?
<beg1689> because you touch yourself at night?
<dawn> heh
<phobiac> From my understanding /media is just where the mounted drives are mounted to. The folders in there aren't the drive actually being mounted, they are there for it to be mounted to.
<mortici> are you spying on me?
<mortici> or are you jelous that you can't?
<dawn> ok phobiac
<beg1689> little form column A, little form column B
<mortici> exceltent
* mortici hands beg1689 a eCookie
<beg1689> dam i spelled from wrong twice
<phobiac> dawn: If it's a drive that no longer needs to be mounted it *should* be safe to delete the folder.
<mortici> stupid typos
<dawn> I know, thats what I have been trying to do
<dawn> the OS wont give me the option, I have yet to try the CL
<phobiac> You might need root power to do it.
<beg1689> so... what is actually required to have sound? because from my little knowledge of linux i dont see why it is working right now
<beg1689> it used to work only if i started esd or artsd, now it works without them, didnt change a thing
<phobiac> IF you want to use konq do kdesu konqueror /thedirectory
<phobiac> IF you want to use konq do kdesu konqueror /media
<dddude55> if i install firefox from adept is that all i need to do?
<dawn> !konq
<phobiac> Then just delete the folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mortici> ok konq officially sucks as a web browser
<phobiac> Konq is konqueror
<dawn> use firefox!
<dawn> oh
<beg1689> firefox
<beg1689> or theres always opera
<dawn> <----duh
<mortici> swiftfox it is
<dawn> use IE
<dawn> heh
<beg1689> i have IE just for those really picky sites that dont let me use firefox or opera
<dawn> I have IE installed on this PC
<dddude55> use no
<LjL> the only web browser that correctly rendered acid2? yeah, sure
<wieniu> use the Source Luke :)
<dawn> yep
<beg1689> yeah, opera :)
<dawn> dell is really pushing vista
<beg1689> and for most of those pesky IE only sites, it can pretend to be IE, but doesnt always work (for some reason it still sticks "Opera 9.10" at the end of the ID
<dawn> I have been trying to purchase PC's sans vista
<dawn> and they wont let me
<beg1689> build it
<mortici> swiftfoxing it up then
<dawn> oh I have netter Idea
<dawn> *better
<mortici> konq can't even go to yahoo music without messing up
<dawn> I will just reimage the drives
<mortici> let alone apples trailers web page
<phobiac> dawn: Dell has PC's sans the OS
<dawn> I know
<beg1689> dont buy a PC with an OS you wont use
<dawn> but the ppl want XP only
<beg1689> it adds $100 to the price
<mortici> what about windows vista
<dawn> I prefer to get XP and refuse the EULA
<dawn> its actually cheaper
<dawn> the open OS machines cost $100 more
<beg1689> i have an awesome XP cd, my friend got it and it works great
<dawn> I have a bunch of hacked images of XP
<beg1689> no activation, and windows updates works and validation works and everything
<dawn> yea
<phobiac> They cost more? That's ridiculous
<mortici> beg1689: its called a corporate edition of xp
<beg1689> i dont think its hacked, i think its a special cd key thats actually doing it
<dawn> check out dell site
<beg1689> yea thats it
<beg1689> not that i use it
<mortici> like the enterprise edition of vista that i have :P
<beg1689> i dont think ill ever go back
<dawn> neitehr will I
<mortici> my laptop is primary linux
<beg1689> and after using e17 all this time :)
<dawn> I have seen the light
<beg1689> same here
<mortici> desktop dual boots
<beg1689> my laptop actually dual boots
<beg1689> 100gb linux, 20gb windows
<phobiac> My desktop dual boots. I've got Linux and XP.
<dawn> I just swap ata-6 drives
<phobiac> I actually think XP is a halfway decent OS. Not Linux those.
<dawn> XP isnt bad
<phobiac> ..It's not Linux though*
<rbs-tito> How can I kill my X server to install the NVidia driver
<beg1689> and no e17
<beg1689> ctrl+alt+f1
<dawn> win200 0/win2003 are not OS's
<phobiac> I thought it was ctrl+alt+backspace
<dawn> ummm I meant
<phobiac> No wait that restarts it.
<beg1689> that restarts it
<dawn> not BAD OS's
<beg1689> he wants a terminal im assuming
<dawn> lol
<phobiac> Yeah
<dddude55> umm when i tell flash where firefox is installed it says to put in a valid dest path
<rbs-tito> I tried ctrl + alt  + f2 but the nvidia script says X is open
<mortici> wth freaking hell
<dddude55> wtf is up with that
<beg1689> oh
<beg1689> you have to kill x
<rbs-tito> In gnome I used to do /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm stop
<mortici> why is the text in firefox so damn small, all the web pages have tiny text
<dawn> kill!
<dawn> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rbs-tito> Whatis the command?
<beg1689> i dont know.. i just used the repo drivers
<beg1689> in fedora it was init 3
<phobiac> mortici: Do ctrl + +
<rbs-tito> All the Ubuntu runlevels are the same
<dawn> rl 5?
<beg1689> when i did my drivers in fc6 i just "init 3" to kill then "init 5" to start it back up
<dawn> fedora 6 looks like  decent OS as well
<beg1689> in ubuntu i just used the repo
<beg1689> it is
<rbs-tito> the repo doesn't have the built in AIGLX though
<beg1689> excellent 64 bit support too
<dawn> hmmmm
<beg1689> what?
<dawn> I have a large box that needs a OS
<dawn> I was thinking win2003
<beg1689> you mean for beryl? because i use the repo driver for beryl
<dawn> drat the MB dont support 64-bit
<beg1689> although since i got e17 i havent touched beryl
<dawn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<beg1689> they say pre-alpha but it works amazingly
<beg1689> only bad thing i noticed was the lack of some configuration options, but that can still be changed by editing some files
<beg1689> oh andi wanted to say, fc6 x86-64 has excellent 32 bit support
<beg1689> i installed a ton of software that was said to have problems on 64 bit, and they worked fine
<dawn> hmmmm
<beg1689> the only thing that didnt work was wine, so i stopped using 64 bit
<dawn> i will have to play with fedora
<beg1689> cant leave my games
<dawn> haha
<dawn> what games have you been able to run under wine?
<beg1689> warcraft III, half life 1 and 2
<beg1689> (and all mods, of course)
<dawn> oh damn
<beg1689> world of warcraft
<dawn> I would love to try HL 1/2 on kubuntu
<beg1689> works good
<dawn> any steam application as well
<dawn> I have to give it a whirl
<beg1689> well i only tested the half life engines
<dawn> oh
<beg1689> oh and roboblitz (unreal 3?)
<dawn> well HL 1/2 are fine
<beg1689> but that doesnt work
<dawn> hmmmm, i heard that doom3 is supported
<beg1689> basicall i just have wine for steam and warcraft
<beg1689> doesnt doom 3 hav linux native support?
<beg1689> same for quake 4
<dawn> I think so
<beg1689> so dont need wine for that
<dawn> I have yet to play with that arrangment
<beg1689> and unreal tournament 2004 i have linux native
<beg1689> neverwinter nights
<dawn> well im out cyas time for dinner
<dawn> thx
<beg1689> neverball is fun, i have my wiimote setup just for that game
<beg1689> dam IRC, i forgot what i was doing
<beg1689> i opened a terminal window, opened irc, now i have a blank terminal and i forgot why
<mortici> omg im angry
<beg1689> oh and if you ever want a laptop, i reccomend cheaping out on the memory and the hard drive
<phobiac> mortici: What's wrong?
<beg1689> it was cheaper to get a 120g hard drive than it was to upgrade to the 80g
<mortici> firefox
<beg1689> and now i still have my old one in an enclosure
<mortici> the menu text is bigger then normal
<mortici> and the web pages have text that is set to 9pt
<mortici> no matter what settings i change in firefox
<mortici> it does nothing
<mortici> is there a settings file i can delete?
<phobiac> I've no idea what to do for the menu text but doing ctrl + + makes text bigger.
<mortici> yes
<beg1689> one of my favorite things in e17 is the app launcher
<mortici> but i never had to do that before
<phobiac> It should just save like that.
<beg1689> if you guys havent tried it you should, its in the repos
<mortici> it doesn't :/
<phobiac> That's odd.
<mortici> i know
<mortici> this all happend after i rebooted a machine
<mortici> and afaik i didn't do any system wide upgrade
<beg1689> so... do you actually need a sound daemon to get sound?
<indygo> How can I change my status to superuser?
<beg1689> from terminal?
<beg1689> sudo <command>
<beg1689> or sudo -i to switch
<indygo> thanks :)
<phobiac> In the terminal how do you install all the build dependencies for a package?
<LjL> phobiac: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<phobiac> Thanks
<dddude55> god dang it lol
<dddude55> this damn card is giving me a headache
<dddude55> its supposed to be auto detected
<dddude55> and it wasnt in live cd or expert install...
<dddude55> my touchpad left clicked in live cd but now it onl right clicks
<alex777> I'm having some trouble with a sata hdd
<alex777> I just installed it and my bios sees the hdd, but kubuntu doesn't
<alex777> I have an intel D865GLC motherboard, a WD hdd which I used one of those PATA->SATA devices
<alex777> connected to my sata0 port
<alex777> and I can't even see it in fdisk
<NightBird> how do I redirect error output?
<Sanne> alex777: it is possible that the linux kernel has no drivers for your sata controller. I recommend finding out the controller you use and investigate the linux support for it.
<alex777> hm, it should be on the intel website which controller it uses right ?
<Sanne> alex777: yeah, or in the documentation that came with your mb. But let us try something quick, sec.
<Sanne> alex777: do youhave any output from: lspci | grep -i sata
<alex777> actually yes
<alex777> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
<Sanne> alex777: so something got recognized. Hmmm.
<alex777> yea
<alex777> it's not showing up in fdisk -l
<alex777> as you figured I'm not an expert so I don't know where to go from here
<Sanne> alex777: let's find out if a driver got loaded: lsmod | grep -i sata
<alex777> nothing
<Sanne> alex777: try to go through all loaded modules and see if you find anything that looks like a driver for your sata controller (any key to scroll the list): lsmod | more
<Bxnp> guys i am looking for a way to do invert selections
<Bxnp> in kmail
<jmichaelx> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<alex777> Sanne nothing that would like like any sataa module
<alex777> libata, ide_disk etc
<Sanne> alex777: ok, so the next step would be to search the net, ubuntuforums, phoronix.com (linux hardware site) to find out if there's a kernel module for your comtroller, and what it's name is, and load it manually. Or, find out that there's none (and weep...)
<alex777> Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) is my sata controller right ?
<alex777> bbl
<Sanne> alex777: yes, I would try to search for that or fro substrings of that, and linux, ubuntu, driver, that sort of stuff.
<Sanne> alex777: but also look in your mb manual and on the intel website.
<Minataku> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> That's something better self-compiled anyway
<LjL> !xmame-x
<ubotu> xmame-x: X binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-1 (edgy), package size 10241 kB, installed size 37724 kB
<xenophile7x7> ok, noob question. i just installed firefox on kubuntu. how can i create a shortcut in the K-Menu?
<Minataku> LjL: XMAME is pretty much dead in the water
<Minataku> You should shift to SDLMAME
<Minataku> Want the info on it? Or point me to where I would send such?
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: you can right click anywhere on the opened menu and choose "edit menu", there you can create an entry where you want to.
<phobiac> Okay uh, when I try to login my screen turns black, the cursor shows up, then I get bumped back to the login screen.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<phobiac> Help. Please. :(
<Minataku> Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dawn> how does one find out which kde they are using?
<phobiac> It opens, what do I do with it?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dawn> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Sanne> dawn: in any kde application, go to  help/about kde.
<dawn> thx
<dawn> ok I have 3.5.5
<dawn> :)
<Sanne> :)
<Minataku> phobiac: Read it
<Minataku> Look around the end
<phobiac> What am I looking for?
<Minataku> Whatever's making X crap out should be around there
<Minataku> phobiac: An error, look for X11's complaining, if it looks scary and confusing that's probably it
<jbruckman> who is familiar with the various torrent clients?
<Minataku> If you can't tell, pastebin the last so many lines and I'll take a look for you
<phobiac> There's a lot of errors at the end of this.
<Minataku> jbruckman: I only have my recommendation of BitTornado
<phobiac> Wait, let me type one into here.
<phobiac> (EE) xf6Openserial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<phobiac> No such file or directory
<jbruckman> Minataku: the reason i ask is that I've gotten one to work, and another one won't using what appear to be the same settings. I'm behind a school network, so encyrption works on Ktorrent(which i don't like) and not on a wine'd utorrent(which i like), and i can't figure out how to encrypt with rtorrent(command line torrent client).
<jbruckman> i despise the way ktorrent handles everything
<Minataku> phobiac: Hm... what the crap is it with that /dev/wacom
<Sanne> phobiac: the wacom entries don't matter, they are for a tablet device that's not present, I got those errors too.
<jbruckman> and would like other clients to work...
<jbruckman> afk
<Minataku> Sanne: It's not making X puke and die?
<Sanne> Minataku: no, it shouldn't. I guess it's put in by default so people can use it out of the box if present. I would look for video card errors.
<phobiac> Okay. Right at the end it says "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF, removing from list
<Minataku> phobiac: That's probably not it either
<phobiac> Then it says that two more times, only the directory ends with OTF and ICD
<Jucato> welcome back Minataku
<Minataku> Wow, Kubuntu out of the box has some stupid X11 errors, doesn't it?
<Minataku> Jucato: Thanks
<Sanne> phobiac: best would be you paste the whole thing to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jucato> Minataku: what stupid errors?
<phobiac> I can't paste into pastebin :(
<manchicken> Jucato: Whuddup my fellow kubuntuer?
<Minataku> You'll notice I said "what the crap" rather than any other more vulgar words
<Jucato> manchicken: hellow :)
<Jucato> manchicken: got my cloak already :)
<Minataku> Jucato: Well, it seems that default installations have X11 looking for various things that don't exist by default
<phobiac> I can't log in, I'm full CLI right now.
<Jucato> Minataku: ah yes, the wacom stuff.
<Minataku> Which puts a load of bogus errors into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phobiac> Could it be the "Synaptics DeviceOff called" at the end?
<Minataku> Jucato: Also the missing font path elements
<phobiac> Synaptic is my mousepad.
<jbruckman> back
<Jucato> Minataku: not sure if that's just a Kubuntu thing or an Xorg 7.x thing. anyway that was put in there for compatibility with pointing devices
* Jucato goes for breakfast..
<Minataku> TTF OTF and ICD seem to be looked for but not installed by default
<Minataku> Jucato: Gentoo and Debian had issues with incomplete X11R7 dependencies too
<Minataku> It was a pretty radical change, after all
<Sanne> phobiac: can you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf what video driver is in there in section "Device"?
<phobiac> I already know, fglrx.
<ubuntu> je tu nekdo kdo umi cesky?
<Sanne> phobiac: and did it work before, or might this be a problem?
<phobiac> It was working fine before. The sections I saw in the log that mentioned fglrx didn't have any erros.
<phobiac> errors*
<Sanne> phobiac: ok, then it's not that. Back to error hunting in the log then ;)
<phobiac> How do I reconfigure X? I've done it before and it's solved a problem I had in the past.
<Sanne> phobiac: i believe it's: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phobiac> Thank you
<ubuntu> hi i need help: how i can set in command line: gateway and dns?
<the_hammer> has anyone here done upgrade to their kernals
<phobiac> How do I stop X?
<the_hammer> trying to install this kernal here 2.6.20-rc6-mm3
<Sanne> phobiac: you can kill it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<the_hammer> anyone here ever done that kind of installing to kubuntu?
<phobiac> That restarts it.
<phobiac> I want to kill it so that I can reconfigure, I don't think the changes saved.
<ubuntu> ps -A + kill kdm
<beg1689> what do you need the new kernel for?
<phobiac> ubuntu: That will kill x?
<the_hammer> just to try it
<ubuntu> phobiac: ps -A and find number of kdm and kill "kdm number"
<the_hammer> learn new things :)
<Sanne> phobiac: or (i think): sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<the_hammer> i have a kernel walk through on a web page but im stuck at part of it
<ubuntu> je tu nekdo kdo mluvi cesky prosim?
<manchicken> Your cloak?
<the_hammer> so i take it no one here can help me with installing a more updated kernel?
<the_hammer> kubuntu 610?
<ubuntu> PS: in new kubuntu 6.10 is possible show cursor? i have now KDE 3.5(run from live cd)?
<Sanne> the_hammer: hmmm, you mean from the repositories?
<the_hammer> nope i d/l one from the net
<the_hammer> 2.6.20-rc6-mm3 <--this 1
<Sanne> the_hammer: if you want to compile yourself, I wouldn't know, never done it myself, sorry.
<xenophile7x7> Sanne: I just got your reply from earlier, thank you
<the_hammer> is it possible to get a newer kernel from the synaptic then?
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: I forgot what I said, but you're welcome :)
<the_hammer> never thought of even trying till ya asked me about the repositories
<the_hammer> Sanne?
<Sanne> the_hammer: yes?
<xenophile7x7> shortcut for firefox.
<the_hammer> see my qustion?
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: ah! Did it work?
<the_hammer> is it possible to get a newer kernel from the synaptic then?
<xenophile7x7> kinda blond of me, i should have thought to try it, but it worked fine
<phobiac> this is ridiculous, what is wrong with my computer
<yamathan> Oh dear.  :s
<phobiac> reconfiguring X did nothing
<Sanne> the_hammer: ah, sorry... I doubt you can get a new version, but they do updates from time to time, bug fixes and stuff.
<yamathan> Why is xorg spazzing about FreeX86-DRI or whatnot?
<phobiac> yamathan: your video card is ATI?
<the_hammer> ok
<cpk1> phobiac: whats your problem?
<Sanne> phobiac: I did a quick search and there were people with a suddenly not starting X who resolved it by (gasp) rebooting... tried that?
<phobiac> cpk1: i try to log in, the monitor goes black, the mouse shows up, then I get kicked back to the login.
<phobiac> Sanne: rebooting seems to be what *caused* the problem. everything worked fine until i rebooted. but yes, ive rebooted three times now.
<cpk1> so then X does work
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: glad to heat that (and don't be too hard on yourself for not trying it out, there's so much to learn in Linux)
<phobiac> cpk1: yeah, i dont know what it is though
<jbruckman> phobiac: actually, rebooting probably didn't cause your problem. usually with linux you break something that you've already loaded, reboot, and when it goes to get loaded on the fresh boot, you broke it last time...
<jbruckman> phobiac: just an fyi.
<phobiac> ah, okay. thanks
<jbruckman> phobiac: so what were you doing before you rebooted?
<firecrotch> Anyone know of a decent dock (OSX style) that will work in Edgy? All of the ones I download don't work right
<xenophile7x7> sanne: lol, yeah, ive found linux to be extremely easy, although i need some resources on networking.  lol, hardest part for me is breaking the microsoft habits
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: yeah, that can be hard, those habits. Took me 3 months back then.
<phobiac> attempting to build firefox from source. i ended up getting an error while it was making and didnt see what the issue was right away so i just gave up. it wasnt that important to me.
<jbruckman> phobiac: was there anything else you were doing?
<jbruckman> phobiac: like the day before, or anything?
<phobiac> listening to music
<phobiac> nothing that could have broken it. unless updating beryl did.
<jbruckman> phobiac: basically, i'm just trying to see what you did since the last working reboot.
<jbruckman> phobiac: omg
<jbruckman> phobiac: you're using beryl?
<phobiac> no, not often.
<phobiac> i set it up just to see if i even could. i use it on occasion.
<jbruckman> phobiac: either way, you've probably also got opengl set up too
<Sanne> xenophile7x7: Generally I highly recommend the kubuntu starter guide (k menu/help) and the ubuntu wiki (in case you didn't see those). Those helped me lots when I needed to know how to do stuff.
<phobiac> yes, opengl is set up.
<phobiac> afaik
<jbruckman> phobiac: k
<jbruckman> phobiac: when i tried using beryl, it worked fine, and then one day, i tried changing something, and boom. opengl broke my x configuration, and nothing would work. I had to completely undo the installation in order to fix it.
<jbruckman> phobiac: of course, this was NOT fun... you could try reinstalling x from scratch after purgin beryl and opengl
<phobiac> Hmm wait
<jbruckman> phobiac: but this sort of thing is risky...
<cpk1> its sounds like X is working though
<phobiac> If I got to another session and startx, I get this
<phobiac> Fatal server error:
<phobiac> Server is already active for display 0:
<jbruckman> yeah, xserver is broken.
<phobiac> Minus the :
<jbruckman> when you're at the login
<jbruckman> did you set it up so you could still boot into X without opengl?
<phobiac> Then it says that if the server isn't active remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<cpk1> phobiac: it is active though if you dont stop kdm
<phobiac> jbruckman: I set it up so Xgl (Is that opengl?) starts seperatly. I have a whole different session set up for that.
<jbruckman> yeah, xgl is what i've been meaning. it's just opengl for X.
<jbruckman> which session are you trying to log into when your original probelm is happening?
<phobiac> All of them. It happens on them all.
<phobiac> Failsafe, KDE, Xgl (The one with Xgl running)
<jbruckman> your xserver is broken then. can you revert your xorg.conf file to a previous state?
<phobiac> Even blackbox.
<Candamir> Hi! I'm updating from breezy to dapper using the command-line version. I already edited the sources file, but the last step works by using sudo and didn't work out with my computer... the line is 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' which is the kde version for this line? thx
<phobiac> I've already reconfigured my xorg.conf a few times now to try to fix the problem. At least I think that's what sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does.
<the_hammer> hey why is when i wanna start a new session and i try to log on as root and my password it rejests me and not let me log into root like that?
<yamathan> Oh, might I ask why XFree86-DRI is screwing with my sessions and/or crashing them?
<jbruckman> phobiac: did you make a back-up of the file when you installed beryl?
<phobiac> Candamir: Just do the lines seperatly. sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<the_hammer> anyone?
<the_hammer> hey why is when i wanna start a new session and i try to log on as root and my password it rejests me and not let me log into root like that?
<jbruckman> the_hammer: you can't log into root on ubuntu.
<phobiac> jbruckman: No. This was a long time ago that I installed beryl.
<Sanne> the_hammer: here's info on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Candamir> phobiac: and will it work with kubuntu?
<jbruckman> phobiac: too bad. that probably could have fixed it...
<phobiac> Candamir: Yes.
<ceritus> is there anyway to get kaffeine to play *.mov files?
<ceritus> and *.mp4?
<phobiac> jbruckman: I don't know. The problem happened just now, and I installed beryl over 2-3 months ago.
<jbruckman> phobiac: well, you could try doing a mass overhaul of your xserver from the commandline... basically remove xgl, beryl, and all beryl components, stop anything using xserver, and then remove that too, and reinstall it.. then dpkg configure it...
<XenThraL> Hi, how do I make shortcuts in kubuntu, specifically for folders?
<phobiac> Besides, reconfiguring xorg back to previous settings (the only thing changed was the ATI driver) did not help.
<jbruckman> phobiac: but that's going to basically make your life very very difficult.
<ceritus> is there anyway to get kaffeine to play *.mov and *.mp4 files?
<phobiac> ceritus: You probably don't have the right codecs install.
<jbruckman> ceritus: have you checked kaffeine's page?
<Candamir> phobiac: Thanks for the advice, but still, the same happens => nothing. Do you know what this could be about?
<phobiac> Candamir: Are you connected to the internet when running them?
<jbruckman> lol
<ceritus> yeah, it does seem that i have all the codecs needed but still nada.
<firecrotch> XenThraL: Right click where you want to add it, then choose "Create new -> Link to location"
<XenThraL> oh so it is link to location
<firecrotch> Yep
<jbruckman> ceritus: sorry, cant help ya buddy.
<ceritus> thanks anyway
<vbgunz> vlc 0.8.6 doesn't have a qt interface?
<phobiac> What does "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" mean?
<Candamir> phobiac: yeah, lol. Nothing happens at all, and it doesn't seem the cpu is actually working... :-(
<jbruckman> phobiac: no idea..
<jbruckman> phobiac: anyway, i've gotta run. good luck man!
<XenThraL> uh it gives me a <foldername>.desktop file
<XenThraL> I want a shortcut like the examples folder that comes by default in the home directory
<phobiac> Candamir: I don't know how to help you. Are you typing in the password when it prompts for one?
<firecrotch> XenThraL: That is the shortcut
<XenThraL> but it doesnt appear like a folder
<firecrotch> XenThraL: right click and it will let you change the icon for it
<XenThraL> (and hence doesnt show up on the left side, on the 'home folder' tab)
<Candamir> phobiac: it doesn't even ask me for the password. I just type alt+f2 and enter the command, the command window disappears and that's the end. Could I use kdesu and a different command instead of sudo
<XenThraL> even if I do that, that won't change the behavior
<phobiac> Candamir: Open up a konsole and do it.
<firecrotch> XenThraL:  Weird... whenever I use "Link to location" it works just fine
<Candamir> phobiac: It's working now. Thank you very much!
<phobiac> Yw
<lwells> hii all
<lwells> running parallels in OS X very nice
<kubuntu> hello
<jason10> hi there
<lwells> can have kubuntu withong a new machine
<kubuntu> I-m using Kubuntu 6.06, I-m trying to upgrade to edgy
<kubuntu> via vmware
<kubuntu> is it possible
<kubuntu> _
<kubuntu> It tells me E could not find
<Jucato> kubuntu: Kubuntu is running inside vmware?
<kubuntu> yeah
<NightBird> sweet... I just managed to get beryl up and working on kubuntu
<Jucato> kubuntu: you need to have 1) and internet connection and 2) the proper repositories
<kubuntu> I have all
<sweq> hi, why wouldn't my laptop boot on kubuntu if I'm on the battery?
<Jucato> kubuntu: first setup your internet connection *in VMWare*
<sweq> it hangs at the fsck thing
<Jucato> then follow this guide
<Jucato> !upgrade | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kubuntu> udo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<kubuntu> this gives me error
<kubuntu> I-ve download all
<Jucato> what's the error?
<kubuntu> ah...ok the error was E>could not find kubuntu
<kubuntu> but now it seems work
<kubuntu> I-ve restarted kubuntu
<kubuntu> and wrote sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<kubuntu> now has told me
<Candamir> does dapper drake for kubuntu have a feature that updrages the distro automatically? (like the update manager in ubuntu)
<kubuntu> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<kubuntu> python-qt3 is already the newest version.
<kubuntu> so it was a Vmware problem
<Jucato> Candamir: Adept Updater, but it kinda doesn't work well for upgrading to edgy
<Candamir> lol, well i'll have to figure it out
<vn-> hi, why wouldn't my laptop boot on kubuntu if I'm on the battery?
<kubuntu> because I need to restart via vmware before wrote that last command
<Jucato> !upgrade | Candamir
<ubotu> Candamir: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kubuntu> how to install italian language
<Jucato> !it | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Candamir> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> might want to ask the guys over there
<Candamir> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> :)
<kubuntu> I don-t remind what app I must lunch
<kubuntu> to install italian language
<Jucato> kubuntu: ask the guys in the -it channels. they would probably know
<kubuntu> thanks
<Bxnp> how can i register a channel
<Jucato> Bxnp: http://www.freenode.org
<kkerwin> Hi. Having a small difficulty. I used dvd::rip to rip a DVD into an mpeg, but the audio track was separated into a different file. Is there anyway that I can combine the two into one file?
<gabrieldain> Bxnp, /msg chanserv help
<vn-> how can I know what video driver is actually loaded?
<phobiac> I've got a huge issue with X
<vn-> how huge?
<phobiac> It won't start. I log in and then I'm forced back out.
<phobiac> Huge enough that reconfiguring xorg and the last hour of attmepted help from people in this chatroom haven't fixed it.
<phobiac> So, is there anyway to completely rebuild xorg?
<elyon225> How would I go about executing some script when a user "Ends Current Session" that would end the current session AND start a new one at the login screen?
<DaSkreech> You can purge it and reinstall if you like
<phobiac> How would I go about doing that?
<phobiac> I mean, what's the package/packages name/s?
<manchicken> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phobiac> DaSkreech: How would I do that?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<phobiac> Thank you
<DaSkreech> phobiac: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg --purge && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<phobiac> I still get the error
<phobiac> "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again."
<DaSkreech> What error?
<phobiac> Then it says, "Xli: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key. giving up. xinit: unable to connect to X server xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error."
<phobiac> Xli=Xlib
<DaSkreech> What did you do>
<phobiac> DaSkreech: The "Fatal server error"
<phobiac> startx
<phobiac> After just removing and reinstalling it.
<DaSkreech> No I mean when it all started
<cpk1> he has beryl
<phobiac> I had been attmepting to build firefox from source with apt-build.
<phobiac> It errored out, I gave up because it wasn't that important to me, and I restarted.
<cpk1> trust me apt-build did not cause this
<phobiac> Now when I log in I get knocked back to the login screen.
<phobiac> I doubt it did too.
<phobiac> I also updated, but did not start, beryl.
<phobiac> I'm starting to think that caused this. :(
<DaSkreech> phobiac: sounds like your beryl script or more likely KDE broke
<DaSkreech> I think with beryl broken KDE should start
<DaSkreech>  You couldn't do anything
<hammer2> hey where do i find grub i need to edit the heck out os it
<phobiac> The same things happen on every session I try to log into. Blackox, KDE, XGL(Kde with Xgl running, for beryl), even Failsafe.
<hammer2> someone tell me?
<phobiac> !grub
<hammer2> i dunno where grub is but i need to edit it
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phobiac> See if that helps.
<phobiac> DaSkreech: Any ideas?
<phobiac> I purged beryl just to be sure, still nothing.
<DaSkreech> hammer2: read the link
<DaSkreech> phobiac: can you run X?
<phobiac> DaSkreech? You mean do startx?
<hammer2> says i need live cd
<hammer2> :(
<hammer2> this is why i want grub
<hammer2> Setting up linux-kbuild-2.6.20 (2.6.20~rc6-1~experimental.1~snapshot.8221) ..
<DaSkreech> phobiac: No I mean X
<hammer2> i rebooted and it didnt change
<phobiac> Now I've got a black and white wallpaper and an X mouse.
<phobiac> And the screen flickers.
<DaSkreech> hammer2: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> phobiac: So X works
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<phobiac> DaSkreech: How do I make it stop doing that though?
<DaSkreech> I fixed this type of thing before but it really depends on how much paitence you have
<DaSkreech> phobiac: Flickering?
<phobiac> No, X. I want to go back to the CLI
<phobiac> Oh wait nvm
<phobiac> And yeah the monitor was flickering
<phobiac> Oh, wait
<phobiac> Something has changed, doing startx gives me a different error.
<phobiac> Hmm, well I've restarted. I'm going to see what happens.
<phobiac> Same thing
<phobiac> Does X have an error log I could look through?
<phobiac> Aww crap, nvm.
<phobiac> I'm getting the same arror as before.
<phobiac> Back to square 1.
<elyon225> How would I go about executing some script when a user "Ends Current Session" that would end the current session AND start a new one at the login screen?
<phobiac> Aha, removing that Lock thing in /tmp makes it change.
<hammer2> ok heres my pastebin
<vn-> where can I set commands to run on Xorg startup?
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/336574
<Jucato> elyon225: I think making a ~/.kde/shutdown folder and putting the script in there not really sure though
<DaSkreech> vn /etc/rc[0-6] .d
<phobiac> How do I tell how much space is left on a partition?
<DaSkreech> du
<vn-> yea but say I wanna start beryl-manager..
<Jucato> phobiac: df -h or System Settings -> Advanced -> Disk & Filesystems
<hammer2>  kernel 2.6.17-10-generic do what do i edit i seen this Setting up linux-kbuild-2.6.20 (2.6.20~rc6-1~experimental.1~snapshot.8221) ..then rebooted
<Jucato> vn-: #ubuntu-xgl has some guides for that in their /topic
<phobiac> Thanks
<hammer2> nayone?
<hammer2> Dask?
<phobiac> Hmm okay, df -h doesn't tell me how much is left on the partition I'm using.
<Jucato> phobiac: it tells you the usage for all mounted partitions...
<DaSkreech> vn-: ah then a) ask in #beryl and b) try the startx script
<phobiac> Well then maybe that's my issue...hold on.
<vn-> kthx
<DaSkreech> hammer2: Yes?
<hammer2> see my qustions?
<hammer2> can ya help walk me through?
<phobiac> No. That's not it.
<DaSkreech> hammer2: Yeah sorry not really paying attention. What broke?
<hammer2>  kernel 2.6.17-10-generic do what do i edit i seen this Setting up linux-kbuild-2.6.20 (2.6.20~rc6-1~experimental.1~snapshot.8221) ..then rebooted
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/336574
<phobiac> Jucato: I need to see how much space is left on my / partition and df -h doesn't tell me.
<hammer2> i used apt-get to install linux-kbuild-2.6.20
<Jucato> phobiac: use pastebin to show me the output of df -h
<phobiac> Jucato: Can't
<Jucato> ah no X?
<indra> hi..
<phobiac> Yup
<DaSkreech> Right, Then it should be set as your default
<DaSkreech> phobiac: Any otehr computers in the building?
<indra> anyone here know how to install "dpkg" package?
<hammer2> but when i do uname -a shows the original
<BluesKaj> my ktorrent crashed and now it won't reinstall : configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Jucato> phobiac: it has no line that says "/" under the "Mounted on" column?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: The one I'm on.
<phobiac> Jucato: No, but apparently / is mounted.
<Jucato> !dpkg | indra
<ubotu> indra: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> indra: right-click on the package -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<phobiac> Or not. sudo mount / says that it's "already mounted or / busy"
<indra> i have installed new embedded linux...but there is no dpkg...no gcc..no make... what can I do?
<indra> jucato-- this is not in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> indra: What Linux base did you use to install?
<Jucato> phobiac: hm.. you know what partition / is on? then do "df -h /dev/partition"
<indra> daskreech-- debian
<Jucato> indra: um...embedded Linux? then this isn't the place to ask... but normally it's "dpkg -i filename.deb"
<DaSkreech> indra: and it has no dpkg ?
<phobiac> Is / the same as /dev?
<phobiac> Oh wait
<indra> yes, no dpkg
<DaSkreech> Jucato: indra needs to install dpkg
<Jucato> phobiac: for example, if / is installed
<indra> sorry jucato
<Jucato> phobiac: for example, if / is installed on /dev/hda1, then do "df -h /dev/hda1"
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ouch...
<Jucato> how hard would that be... :(
<DaSkreech> indra: I think that #debian would have more expertise
<Jucato> yes... this is #kubuntu....
<phobiac> Yeah, it's either hda1 or 2, I thought.
<Jucato> phobiac: then do that df -h command
<ssmasud> how do I uninstall my TCL which I manually installed through src build...it resides in usr/local/tcl?????
<phobiac> It has to be mounted, that's what I'm running kubuntu off of.
<indra> kubuntu is debian too... yes, in packages.debian.org, there is an dpkg package...in .deb and in .tar.gz.. how to install it while I have no dpkg, no gcc, no make?
<phobiac> But the df -h command doesn't show a / partition.
<Jucato> indra: the problem is, we don't have an embedded Kubuntu. such instances needs special Debian knowledge, which probably most of us can't provide...
<Jucato> some are regular users too...
<DaSkreech> indra: What do you have?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: less /etc/fstab
<indra> just 468 commands..
<ssmasud> how do I uninstall my TCL which I manually installed through src build...it resides in usr/local/tcl???
<DaSkreech> Make sure you know which one is /
<Jucato> ssmasud: if you haven't deleted the directory where you ran make (or where the Makefile is located), run "make uninstall"
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: Do you still have the folder that you did the make; make install in?
<Jucato> :P
<indra> jucato---ok, I understand..i think just you can help... but thank you for your attention..
<ssmasud> DaSkreech.....yes i have that directory
<DaSkreech> indra: how did you install
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: make uninstall
<Jucato> indra: DaSkreech might be able to help you. he seems to know *a lot* :P
<Edoilers94> does anyone have a few minutes to spare?   to help with VLC player?
<phobiac> Yeah, fstab shows my / partition. df -h doesn't.
<DaSkreech> I might not but i can guess :)
* Jucato wonders if indra is the god of thunder or something...
<indra> DaSkreech-- install package?
<indra> DaSkreech-- or install the linux?
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: no to the first question maybe to the second
<DaSkreech> indra: the linux
<Edoilers94> i have it already installed, but cant seem to get it to play dvd's
<phobiac> This sucks. I still don't have X.
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: Did you install libxine-extracodecs ?
<indra> I downloaded the image first..and then, just sudo dd if=<imagename> of=/dev/<devicename> bs=512
<phobiac> Well, running X works. But logging in or doing startx doesn't.
<Edoilers94> dont think so, had a guy from here help install it yesterday
<DaSkreech> phobiac: right so X isn't broken it's what X runs
<DaSkreech> kdm is working?
<phobiac> That's probably what broke. How do I test kdm?
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: do you use adept or the command line?
<Edoilers94> the error i get is /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file is expected
<Edoilers94> <--- very new
<yamathan> Okay, XFree86-DRI is giving me Hell.
<yamathan> How do I disable it?
<Edoilers94> i used terminal to install vlc
<indra> DaSkreech-- I downloaded the image first..and then, just sudo dd if=<imagename> of=/dev/<devicename> bs=512
<DaSkreech> indra: Woah :)
<DaSkreech> what do you want to install?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: How do I test if kdm is working?
<Jucato> phobiac: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<indra> DaSkreech-- of course the dpkg package..i think that's the key to install the other packages
<Edoilers94> may i msg you DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Which other packages?
<yamathan> Sorry, my session crashed.
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: Oh sorry :-)
<Edoilers94> no worries
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> I thought i said that to you already
<yamathan> Why is XFree86-DRI freaking out?
<DaSkreech>  talking to 7 people
<indra> DaSkreech-- gcc, make, my Wireless PCI adapter driver, etc
<yamathan> More importantly, how can I disable it?
<underdog5004> what's the command to view how much space is available on a hard drive?
<phobiac> Jucato: That gives me "Starting K Display manager : kdm is already running."
<Edoilers94> when i did my upgrades, would that be one of them?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: Where is it running/
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: df -h
<Jucato> phobiac: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<underdog5004> thank you
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: Maybe :)
<Jucato> phobiac: or try to Ctrl+Alt+F7
<DaSkreech> That's what I want to see
<Jucato> that's where kdm usually starts
<BluesKaj> Ktorrent crashes and won't reinstall after complete removal : configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation...any ideas ?
<Edoilers94> ok, well that didnt seem to work sorry
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What's the crash error?
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: What did it say?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: session (Display?) 7. ctrl+alt+F7 brought me to the login screen.
<Edoilers94> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<indra> DaSkreech-- any idea?
<phobiac> So did the restart thing
<indra> Edoilers94-- dependency problem?
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: ah
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Edoilers94: can you read the first link :)
<Jucato> phobiac: ctrl+alt+7 is usualy Display :0:0, where X first starts
<yamathan> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<phobiac> Jucato: Then that's where it is
<yamathan> ... Huh.
<DaSkreech> indra: I think asking in #debian is a good way to go
<Jucato> phobiac: yep
<Edoilers94> in the terminal?
<yamathan> Hey, guys, not to be stupid, but why is fglrx freaking out re: not finding XFree86-DRI?
<DaSkreech> yamathan: take that line out of your xorg.conf
<yamathan> All of it?
<DaSkreech> yamathan: Ah wait put it in
<yamathan> Ah.
<yamathan> Okay.
<DaSkreech> no it needs DRI
<yamathan> Then ... Huh.
<yamathan> I wonder why it's panicking.
<indra> DaSkreech-- ok..
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, signal 6 SIGABRT
<DaSkreech> Woah
<phobiac> So what can I do? Is there a way to reconfigure/reinstall/whatever kdm?
<indra> DaSkreech-- thanx 4 ur attention
<yamathan> To quote -- "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<DaSkreech> indra: If you get an answer and I'm stil awake I'd love to hear what you did
<yamathan> But, uh, I thought I had that *installed*
<indra> DaSkreech-- OK
<DaSkreech> yamathan: check if it's "on" in your xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You did a purge ?
<makuseru> what is a good screen capture program for kubuntu
<yamathan> Uh ...
<yamathan> Would "0666" suffice?
<phobiac> Jucato: Do you know what I can do? Can kdm be reconfigured/reinstalled/something?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech.....i am doing make uninstall...but its not removing the package....
<DaSkreech> yamathan: Lost me
<ala> anyone know of a good tutorial that shows you how to convert a running system to raid??
<yamathan> DaSkreech: To quote, "
<yamathan> Section "DRI"
<yamathan> 	Mode	0666
<yamathan> EndSection
<Jucato> phobiac: you tried logging in? still throwing you back?
<yamathan> Oh, sorry for the flood.  :s
<BluesKaj> no DaSkreech , i forgotten the purge cmnd :(
<Jucato> !pastebing | yamathan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !pastebin | yamathan
<ubotu> yamathan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> yamathan: sounds good
<Jucato> grr I can't spell...
<yamathan> Sorry, Jucato.
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get remove ktorrent --purge
<phobiac> Jucato: Uhhm, no. It isn't. Now it freezes on a blank screen.
<phobiac> I guess this is progress...
<Edoilers94> no luck still
* Jucato doesn't know what to do anymore... feels so disoriented...
<makuseru> what is a good screen capture program for kubuntu
<Theory> makuseru: press your print screen button
<phobiac> Jucato: Thank you for your help though. You too Daskreech.
<yamathan> Bizzare.
<Jucato> makuseru: KSnapshot
<yamathan> It claims there's an fglrx section in xorg.conf ...
<Jucato> phobiac: sorry couldn't help more... I'm just... um.. confused...
<BluesKaj> yamathan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<Jucato> right now...
<yamathan> Yet I'm looking at it and I have yet to find it!
<phobiac> Jucato: I am too :(
<yamathan> Thank you, BluesKaj.
<makuseru> oops, video screen capture, not a screenshot
<BluesKaj> yamathan, it may help
<phobiac> makuseru: The only video screen capture I know of is Istanbul and the one beryl has.
<Jucato> makuseru: also try screenkast, but it's not in the repositories
<makuseru> !Istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> is that not one in the reops?
<makuseru> repos*
<phobiac> Jucato: Okay so I restarted kdm again, and now I still have the kickback to login screen issue.
<Jucato> hm...
<phobiac> It is in the repos
<DaSkreech> phobiac: ok so can you find your startkde script/
<phobiac> At least it was last I checked.
<makuseru> whydosnt ubotu know about it
<ssmasud> I want to remove tcl which I installed from a src distribution in /usr/local/tcl.......i am doing "dpkg -r tcl" but its not removing it...."dpkg -l tcl" shows tcl but it says no description..what to do
<DaSkreech> !info instanbul
<ubotu> Package instanbul does not exist in any distro I know
<yamathan> Just a moment, right back!
<phobiac> DaSkreech: The kdeautostart folder?
<DaSkreech> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<makuseru> well
<Jucato> ssmasud: did you do "make uninstall" as we said earlier?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: no
<makuseru> istanbul IS in the rops
<makuseru> repos*
<ssmasud> jucato.....its not working.....
<Jucato> ssmasud: what does it say?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: which startkde
<phobiac> DaSkreech: I don't know where to find that. Home folder? Root?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: type what I just said :)
<slestak> how can i tell if im using Xgl or AIGLX?  I have xorg7.1 installed, but I see some evidence that xgl is installed.  I am using fglrx driver from repos
<phobiac> Okay
<Jucato> makuseru: I sadi screenkast isn't :)
<ssmasud> jucato..."no rule to make target uninstall"
<Jucato> ssmasud: did you run "make uninstall" in the same directory were you ran "make" and "make install"?
<ssmasud> jucato..yes
<makuseru> Jucato: ubotu said istanbul wasnt
<Jucato> !info istanbul
<phobiac> DaSkreech: It gave me a few errors, for some annoying reason page up won't send me back up, and the only error I can see is "Can't contact kdeinit!"
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Jucato> makuseru: ^^
<phobiac> Oh and "xprop: unable to open display '"
<Jucato> !istanbul
<Jucato> makuseru: small letter 'i'
<yamathan> Argh!  >: E
<ssmasud> jucato...???
<yamathan> I'm still getting a big fat "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." when I go via fglrxinfo.
<DaSkreech> phobiac: shift +pgup
<phobiac> DaSkreech: Aha it works
<DaSkreech> highly useful
<Jucato> ssmasud: I'm not sure anymore, because it seems that the Makefile that was produced by "make" is missing
<phobiac> yamathan: Is your vid card ATI?
<yamathan> Oh yes.
<slestak> yamathan: im troubleshooting same error.
<phobiac> Okay uhm, I had that issue. I recall something about turning off composite.
<yamathan> Yeah.
<yamathan> I already did that.  :s
<phobiac> You did that? Okay
<slestak> phobiac: mine as well.
<ssmasud> jucato....I have to install ns2....i am already very late.....its an all-in-one package....so it gives an error on tcl.....can u please help me
<phobiac> Did you change the driver in Xorg to fglrx and not ati?
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: What kind of error on tcl ?
<yamathan> Yes.
<yamathan> Oh yes.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: can you help... I'm sort of a bit dizzy
<phobiac> yamathan: Then I have no idea. Sorry. :(
* Jucato might need to get his eyes checked really soon
<DaSkreech> Jucato: With?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech......it says that variables already defined....or already installed..it exits installation...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ssmasud's problem
<DaSkreech> sure go to bed
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: can you pastebin the errors?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm not going to bed at noon! :P
<ssmasud> can u plz give me the pastein link??
<yamathan> Aaaaand now Beryl's looking for a composite extension.
<phobiac> Oh crap, I think I've found my problem.
<slestak> yamathan: i looked in Xorg.0.log and theres some indicaiton that acceleration is working. but glxinfo always retirns that XFREE86-Dri error
<yamathan> What the Hell.  :s
<yamathan> Really now.
<phobiac> So it seems my /home/admin directory is full? I thought the partition I had that on was bigger then that. Hmm, well, time to do some digging and delete some files.
<slestak> wheres out pastebin here?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech.....I am sorry..i am getting the errors for TK...not for tcl.....when i type "whereis tk" then it say.../usr/lib/tk8.4...i have to remove tk...in order to proceed with ns2's installation
<phobiac> I *think* this is from compiling firefox. The source must have pushed my partition close to it's limits. I'm going to have to change the size of that when this gets fixed.
<phobiac> DaSkreech and Jucato: I think I've found the problem. Thank you SO much.
<arunkale> hey people
<mortici> would anyone know of any reason as to why my fonts in my web pages (which were fine) are all a sudden extreamly small, the ctrl+mouse wheel trick works but i hav eto do it everytime the browser starts
<arunkale> long time no see
<endo602> how can i get kopete to keep bigger font
<endo602> nothing is working
<slestak> yamathan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3788/
<phobiac> When you do rm does it move files to trash or fully delete?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | ssmasud
<DaSkreech> Wake up!
<ubotu> ssmasud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Did I just get kicked?
<DaSkreech> what was the last thing i said?
<phobiac> Wake up!
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Did the bot wake up?
<phobiac> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Ok did ssmasud pastesomethign ?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: Does rm move files to the trash or do a full delete?
<phobiac> Not yet
<yamathan> slestak: I have no idea.
<DaSkreech> full delete
* yamathan is attempting to detangle his problem as well.
<slestak> phobiac: completely removes them
<DaSkreech>  there is no trash on the command line
<phobiac> Thank you
<ssmasud> DaSkreech....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3789/
<mortici> god i hope i don't have to create a new user profile :/
<DaSkreech> mortici: You make it sound so horrible :)
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: What are you installing?
<arunkale> I'm getting a new PC, does Kubuntu support Nvidia GeForce video cards?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech...I am installing Network simulator2.....it needs tcl,tk,otcl,nam, etc..which it installed automatically...but i installed tcl and tk manually from src.....i have to remove tk now...
<mortici> DaSkreech: you have no idea its annoying, that and Konq font is fine
<DaSkreech> do a which tk
<mortici> but some/most gtk (gnome based) apps are the only ones with this issue wtf
<DaSkreech> mortici: What's the problem?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech.....tk8.4
<Jucato> mortici: have you tried adjusting the fonts in Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> Fonts ?
<mortici> Jucato: konq is fine
<mortici> firefox/swiftfox is now
<mortici> err not
<mortici> konq sucks as a web browser :/
<Jucato> oh... hm... non-KDE apps..
<slestak> anyone know how to verify if Xgl or AIGLX is installed?
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: you have two tk?
* Jucato begs to disagree... but lets it go
<ssmasud> DaSkreech....no i have only once version...i have to remove it because NS2 itself installs its TK
<slestak> and does AIGLX use DRI?
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: and make install didn't remove it?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech...no make uninstall didnt remove it
<DaSkreech> what is still left?
<yamathan> Huh.
<yamathan> I wonder ...
<yamathan> Why do I have AIGLX and GLX both installed?!  D:
<arunkale> does Beryl work on KDE?
<mortici> arunkale: very much so
<mortici> :)
<slestak> yes, I am using it
<mortici> i use it daily :)
<mortici> i help find bugs :D
<arunkale> cool
<slestak> beryl + kiba-dock is nice with kde
<arunkale> I was wondering if I should use Beryl, or something else
<indra> DaSkreech-- I have something, but I don't understand..in #debian, someone suggest me to run: ar x dpkg_fooversion.deb; tar -zxf data.tar.gz -C /;
<arunkale> I'm getting a new PC with an Nvidia GeForce video card, is that fine?
<ssmasud> DaSkreech....there is tk installed .....when I type dpkg -l tk...it shows me tk installed but with "no description"...when I type "whereis tk" it shows me that tk is intalled in /usr/lib/tk8.4
<mortici> arunkale: nvidia is easier to get working than ati/intel whatever else lol
<phobiac> Holy zombie jesus
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: and you are still getting errors?
<arunkale> mortici: that's what I thought
<slestak> arunkale: i have been pleasantly surprised that some of my ,marginal machines do fine with beryl
<ssmasud> DaSkreech ..yes
<mortici> :)
<phobiac> Jucato, DaSkreech: It's working! Thank you both *SO* much.
<DaSkreech> indra: he's saying grab the deb for dpkg
<cory_> hey new to here got message on screen saying sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting. what does this mean
<arunkale> mortici: How easy is it to get Beryl set up?
<mortici> my next puter that i build is gonna be able to calculate the interwebz twice over P
<DaSkreech> phobiac: thank us tomorrow
<mortici> arunkale: if you know what your doing,  i had it setup in under 15 mins after full os install :)
<DaSkreech> that way you know it will be workign and we'll remember
<arunkale> mortici: cool
<DaSkreech> cory_: some sound bug
<indra> DaSkreech-- how about data.tar.gz? is it something that I must looking for too?
<DaSkreech> cory_: Let me know if it comes back
<arunkale> I've been using Kubuntu for close to a year now
<mortici> the nvidia drivers (beta ones) are the trickiest part as well as modifing the xorg.conf file :)
<cory_> ok
<mortici> :)
<phobiac> I'll pop in tomorrow if it's still working. Thank you both again so much. I have my computer back!
<mortici> then you should have no prob, there is  A LOT of documentation on beryl for ubuntu :)
<arunkale> mortici: will i be required to modify xorg.conf? or does it just work out of the box
<indra> DaSkreech-- do you understand 'debootstrap'?
<DaSkreech> indra: No that will come from the .deb
<slestak> the nvidia drivers do an ok job without installing XGL or AIGLX, it
<mortici> arunkale: you will have to add 2 lines to xorg.conf for better stability and functionality
<indra> DaSkreech-- o I c
<DaSkreech> phobiac: you were ircing from the command line?
<mortici> besides that the latest nvidia drivers come with aiglx built in so no worries there
<mortici> just sudo aptitude install beryll
<mortici> after you add the source repo :)
<arunkale> cool
<indra> DaSkreech-- do you understand 'debootstrap'?
<DaSkreech> In my awake state yes
<phobiac> DaSkreech: Yeah. Irssi ftw
<DaSkreech> phobiac: kudos
<DaSkreech>  :)
<mortici> im prepping my desktop for a vista install :)
<phobiac> Thanks
<mortici> tri boot of course
<arunkale> I'm actually wondering if I should install kubuntu on the new PC.. I mean I love it, but most of my work requires me to use Windows
<mortici> xp, kubuntu, vista :D
<phobiac> Right now I'm on a seperate comp, still irssi though.
<surgy> hello
* Dr_willis  shoots mortici  to put him out of his misery.
<surgy> arunkle: whats the problem and what requires you to use windows?
* mortici ressurects, he needs to do it for his job
<mortici> no personal enjoyment
<arunkale> surgy: there's no problem as such, i've been dual booting between kubuntu and windows xp in the last year
<surgy> mortici: ok install win xp on a hdd and then vista onn another hdd and then kubuntu last
<DaSkreech> surgy: I think he said his problem was his job :)
<surgy> oh
<mortici> im so agitated by firefox/gtk apps right now, for some reason fonts don't wanna cooperate
<arunkale> most of my work involves designing, which i use windows for
<mortici> is there any way to delete firefox settings files
<Dr_willis> 'designing' :)
<arunkale> :)
<surgy> anyone know of a good program that i can use to monitor my bandwidth? not control but monitor
<Dr_willis> mortici,  remove the .firefox or .mozilla dir perhaps.
<mortici> surgy: i gots it under controll
<mortici> mmmm k
<DaSkreech> mortici: .firefox/profiles/your_profile
<mortici> no such dirs
<phobiac> Alright, I'm switching over to my now working computer. I'll be back here in a minute to see if I can help with anything.
<phobiac> Thanks again for all the help.
<Dr_willis> its .mozilla/firefox
<DaSkreech> mortici: No .mozilla?
<mortici> DaSkreech: i deleted the .mozilla folder
<cory_> anyone know how to install ati graphics drivers
<mortici> fixed the issue
<mortici> just the app it self now has oversized fonts
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mortici> like the menus
<cory_> yes
<mortici> actually i don't mind it
<mortici> its ok :)
<cory_> i have video card
<cory_> and it is in my computer but linux did not recognize it
<yamathan> Hey, how's the BitLord reverse engineering going?
<arunkale> uh oh.. looks like it's complicated to install drivers for nvidia geforce
* yamathan is listening INTENTLY to how well Linux can read a Vista partition.
<mortici> if i make my own debs and install them, but there is a repo that updates those same debs, will the repo update the debs or do i have to do it manually?
<Dr_willis> I dident think Vista had the updated windows filesystem, it got yanked by MS.
<yamathan> Oh ho ho.  :3
<yamathan> I wouldn't doubt that.
<Dr_willis> yamathan,  Im pretty sure that was one of those 'BIG' improvements - that got yanked by ms. :)
<yamathan> XD
* yamathan is reminded of WinXP's launch.
<Dr_willis> No fancy new FS, no DX-10, and somthing else...
<DaSkreech> It is a new version of NTFS though
<Dr_willis> Vista i hear is more of a disaster then XOP. :)
<DaSkreech> There is DX-10
<yamathan> As much as I'd like to see the Titan fall, I don't see people switching over FROM Vista ...
<mortici> arunkale: no its not :P
<yamathan> But, uh, they aren't going to see much migration from XP to Vista until assurances are actually made and kept.  :P
<yamathan> *I DO see quite a few people switching from Vista to Mac, though.
* DaSkreech hands out Kubuntu Cds at CompUSA
* yamathan wouldn't mind running Kubuntu with XGL+Beryl on a MacBook.
<yamathan> Oh ho ho!  :o
<mortici> lol
<mortici> we sell mac books at best buy too now
<mortici> and ppl are buying them like crazy
<yamathan> They're nice, but DAMN they're expensive.
<mortici> i personally don't think vista is no where near ready to be released but they did :/
* yamathan is a meagre college-student-to-be.
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: how goes?
<yamathan> The only way Vista is going to find its way on my machine in the next two years is if Spore is Vista-only.
<yamathan> And if it's Vista-only I am NOT going to be happy about it!  >: EE
<surgy> someone wanna walk me through compiling and installing from source?
<EdOilers94> i sell Macs aswell, have alot ppl return them too
<xsacha> mortici: it looked better 3 years ago than it does now.. let them have anymore time with it and it'll get worse
<DaSkreech> surgy: What are you compiling?
<EdOilers94> hey surgy
<DaSkreech> EdOilers94: People expect them to be windows with out viruses?
<yamathan> Wha?
<xsacha> mortici: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ifQvQCO7Y vista 3 years ago.. :P
<yamathan> You gotta be KIDDING me.
<cory_> how do you register in irc
<EdOilers94> most find they cant do as much on them
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<yamathan> I mean, even Linux isn't virus-FREE ...
<surgy> edoiler84: hey
<yamathan> Although it IS significantly harder!
<surgy> daskreech: bandwidth monitor from source forge
* yamathan has yet to encounter a virus in Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> surgy: try sudo apt-get install bandwidthd
<yamathan> And, uh, for the record, Fedora Core might have a million-so users (according to the official repository's unique-IP logging), but I like Kubuntu/Ubuntu a LOT more than Fedora.
<DaSkreech> surgy: do yuo use cli or adept?
<arunkale> yamathan: I agree
<surgy> adept
<DaSkreech> did you search for bandwidth in it?
<arunkale> i've tried both suse and fc and i think kubuntu is waay better
<xsacha> me too
<yamathan> I've been eyeing Saboyan for a friend, though!
<xsacha> for a packaged base distro
<yamathan> And when I say "for a friend" I also mean me.
<arunkale> Saboyan?
<yamathan> Yeah.
<xsacha> based on gentoo, right?
<yamathan> I believe so, yes.
<arunkale> Is that another OS?
<yamathan> That's why I'm very leery about recommending it.
<xsacha> antoher linux distro
<surgy> daskreech:Searching now
<yamathan> I have ZERO experience with Gentoo.
<mortici> xsacha: lol i agree with you after that video :P
<xsacha> mortici: :P
<arunkale> yamathan: I just did a google search for saboyan, didn't get anything significant
<mortici> xsacha: that looked like a PROMISING os
<surgy> daskreech: thnx man found it
<yamathan> Really?
<xsacha> arunkale: cause he spelt it wrong... Sabayon
<DaSkreech> surgy: or bmon
<yamathan> :s
<arunkale> xsacha: thanks :)
<yamathan> Sorry, man.
<xsacha> arunkale: that was vista about 3 years ago
* yamathan is full of :F
<yamathan> Hey, they cut out the BSOD's!
<xsacha> mortici: that was vista about 3 years ago*
<xsacha> arunkale: wrong person :P
<arunkale> xsacha: that's ok :) btw, you've got me all curious now. what was vista 3 years ago
<yamathan> :D :D :D
<mortici> xsacha: lol talk about down grading ahahah XD
<yamathan> Man, that IS winneration.
<yamathan> So that's the old version of Ribbon?
* yamathan finds that much easier to deal with than the NEW Ribbon.
* arunkale likes his kubuntu, coz he's got his fonts to render exactly like os x
<EdOilers94> surgy you busy?
<DaSkreech> ssmasud: How you doing?
<surgy> edoilers94: i pmed you
<DaSkreech> !ati > oneeye
<phobiac> :(
<phobiac> I'm getting a weird bug in Amarok
<phobiac> It says, "The xml transferlist was invalid" then to inform the developers.
<phobiac> And my music isn't showing up in it.
<silentdestruct> hi i was wondering what graphics driver i should use for beryl. im running intel chipset 965 and graphics accelertor x3000?   beryl continues to crash when trying to run
<Dr_willis> x3000 - that an ati card?
<silentdestruct> onboard
<Dr_willis> You may not get very good performacnce with onboard video. sadly..
<silentdestruct> i knew that, i was just wondering if it works or if therse a driver i can use
<Dr_willis> so this is an onboard ati x3000 video?
<silentdestruct> its not ati
<xsacha> intel 965 will work fine in beryl
<silentdestruct> h/o ill get the whole name
<DaSkreech> phobiac: rebuild the collection
<silentdestruct> Intel GMA X3000 onboard graphics subsystem
<xsacha> just need direct rendering, AIGLX working (any new distro will have them working from install)
<phobiac> Version DaSkreech: I hope I don't have to :(
<xsacha> then just install beryl and it should work
<DaSkreech> phobiac: takes a long time?
<phobiac> Yeah. I lose all my ratings too.
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Dr_willis> "oh the horrors"
<Dr_willis> :)
<phobiac> It's not really that bad, but I'd rather not have to do it if there's a way around it.
<phobiac> I had all my music rated too.
<xsacha> :(
<silentdestruct> how can i check to make sure direct rendering is on
<silentdestruct> i remember runnign a test and it erroring
<silentdestruct> but i forgot what i typed
<xsacha> silentdestruct: glxinfo | grep direct
<silentdestruct> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90797
<silentdestruct> To uninstall Automatix, do the following from terminal:
<silentdestruct> Code:
<silentdestruct> sudo apt-get remove automatix
<silentdestruct> ops
<silentdestruct> libgl warning: 3d driver claims to not support visual 0x5a
<silentdestruct> direct renderind: yes
<xsacha> that's good
<xsacha> also means aiglx is working
<silentdestruct> ok
<silentdestruct> any ideas on why beryl is crashing when switching from kde
<xsacha> when you run beryl from the terminal, do you see any error in the output?
<silentdestruct> im kinda a noob, whats the command
<xsacha> beryl
<silentdestruct> :\
<flaccid> !mount > flaccid
<silentdestruct> killed everyting
<xsacha> no error?
<silentdestruct> sent me to log in
<silentdestruct> didnt get a chance to see
<xsacha> hmm
<silentdestruct> went black and then logged out
<phobiac> silentdestruct: You have Xgl set up right?
<xsacha> not using Xgl
<silentdestruct> yep
<phobiac> Or AIGLX
<silentdestruct> its all on auto
<silentdestruct> ive tryed it on xgl only, and nothing happens
<silentdestruct> it doesnt crash but it wont switch from kde then
<phobiac> Log back in and run beryl-manager
<phobiac> Instead of beryl
<silentdestruct> here it goes
<silentdestruct> failed to open device
<silentdestruct> a
<silentdestruct> DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentdestruct> Failed to open device
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentdestruct> Failed to open device
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<Dr_willis> silentdestruct,  theres no need to paste that
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentdestruct> Failed to open device
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<flaccid> !baddevice > silentdestruct
<silentdestruct> Failed to open device
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<phobiac> silentdestruct: Use pastebin so stuff like that
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<flaccid> !paste > silentdestruct
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<phobiac> for*
<silentdestruct> Failed to open device
<flaccid> someone ban silentdestruct please
<silentdestruct> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<silentdestruct>   Major opcode:  145
<silentdestruct>   Minor opcode:  3
<silentdestruct>   Resource id:  0x0
<silentdestruct> sorry if thats huge
<hammer2> check it out boyz
<silentdestruct> but the manager program did open
<silentdestruct> sorry again
<silentdestruct> sorry im new to this
* Dr_willis wonders why people cant even 'think' about summarizing stuff.. :)
<hammer2> kubuntu 610 edgy here
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$ uname -a
<hammer2> Linux lappy 2.6.20-rc6-686 #1 SMP Mon Jan 29 01:10:43 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$
<flaccid> this is not #paste ok!
<phobiac> !past | silentmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> !paste | silentmanager
<ubotu> silentmanager: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> silentdestruct,  thats messages because the wacom tablet is configured by default. its just a info/warning.
<silentdestruct> gotcha
<silentdestruct> thanks
<phobiac> silentmanager: Do you see a little red gem in your toolbar?
<phobiac> Whereever you have it
<silentdestruct> yes i do
<silentdestruct> thats what i dont get
<silentdestruct> it runs, but nothing happens
<phobiac> Click it, tell me what window manger it's set to.
<silentdestruct> kwin
<phobiac> Do you see beryl as an option?
<silentdestruct> if i go to beryl it crashes
<silentdestruct> yep
<phobiac> Oh it crashes when you choose it.
<silentdestruct> correct
<silentdestruct> and logs me out and everything kills
<silentdestruct> not fun
<silentdestruct> any idea why its crashing?
<silentdestruct> and it doesnt run a fallback kde when it does
<phobiac> Is that option checked off?
<silentdestruct> nope its on
<phobiac> Odd
<d0dge-> What should I use for streaming the whole soundcard to Icecast server?
<xsacha> silentdestruct: can you pastebin Xorg.0.log? http://pastebin.ca
<render> sooo... i just installed kubuntu
<render> i cant login. it wodn't accept my username / pw
<render> why?
<silentdestruct> wahts xorg log
<xsacha> silentdestruct: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> render,  typed it in wrong would be my guess
<render> i have tried, retried, and tried some more
<Dr_willis> render,  or the caps lock may of been on when you first entered it.
<xsacha> have you ever logged in before?
<Dr_willis> or your key repeate is all messed up....
<Dr_willis> try logging in from the console
<silentdestruct> ok i got it
<render> nope, caps lock didnt work. no, i haven't ever logged in before
<render> and im completely new to linux so i dont know how to do anuything from console
<xsacha> so most likely entered it wrong first time when you created it
<Dr_willis> that would be my guess as well xsacha
<Dr_willis> thats why i always use 'password' for my password. :)
<xsacha> lol
<Dr_willis> Darn! now i have to change it!
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> password1
<Dr_willis> wordpass
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  those are the passwords we use at work.. we have to change every 30 days.. so password1 becomes password2 and so on. :)
<render> i could probably not be any more positive that i typed it right
<xsacha> trybruteforcingthishumungousone
<Dr_willis> render,  during the INSTALL you may of typed it in wrong.
<render> yes i know what you meant
<Dr_willis> boot using that rescue mode perhaps?
<Dr_willis> but im not sure of the proper way to reset the thing for a beginner. :) i'd boot a live cd, chroot to the existing system.. and use 'passwd username'
<Dr_willis> but im hardkore. :)
<render> just booted in recovery mode. im at a command line
<Dr_willis> try passwd YOURUSERNAME
<render> password updated succesfully
<xsacha> :)
<Dr_willis> now write it down on a post-it-note and stick it on the monitor!
<Dr_willis> :)
<render> then?
<xsacha> black password ftw
<Dr_willis> reboot. :)
<xsacha> blank*
* Dr_willis makes a user named 'reboot' with the shell set to  'reboot' 
<Dr_willis> and no password.
<Dr_willis> :)
* phobiac watches as 6.0 GB of music move from one partion to another
<phobiac> partition*
<Dr_willis> you sure its 'music' ? :)
<DaSkreech> render: Know how to reboto from the command line?
<phobiac> Yeah. I had about half of my music still on NTFS from immigrating from windows and not really knowing what to do with it. Amarok has to rescan my collection anyway so I figure why not move it to my ext3 partition that I have set up for media and the like.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> phobiac: what db are you using in amarok?
<ForgeAus> ahh much better fstab fixed things
<phobiac> Now all my music can be together, and away from any influence from windows.
<phobiac> Daisuke: I don't remember to be honest.
<phobiac> Let me check
<|Daisuke_Ido|> defaults to sqlite, i haven't attempted postgre, but i know mysql is a LOT faster than sqlite
<phobiac> It's porobably sqlite then.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i'm just curious about postgre's performance as far as scanning
<phobiac> How hard is postgre to set up? I might be bored enough to attempt it.
<phobiac> Right now though it's 12:30 in the morning and I'm running on about 4 hours of sleep. Yay for loss of my already short attention span.
<render> worked alright. another question, though. why is display resolution maxed out at 1024x768?
<render> anybody...?  =[
<phobiac> render: Your settings must have been, well, set up wrong.
<phobiac> What's the resolution you know it can display?
<phobiac> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phobiac> Aha, try that
<render> er, nothing happened
<render> and as for !resolution, it 'could not run'
<usman> Samba 4.0.0TP3 Available for Download
<usman> can anyone tell me what is TP3
<phobiac> Render: I meant go to the link it provided.
<phobiac> !resoultion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoultion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phobiac> The one at the bottom.
<phobiac> Night all
<silentdestruct> finally got it to paste
<silentdestruct> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3803/
<silentdestruct> now whys beryl not working lol, or crashing
<silentdestruct> anybody?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silentdestruct> beryl keeps crashing when trying to run
<silentdestruct> everything passes, max res is 2048x2048, no errors
<DaSkreech> silentdestruct: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<silentdestruct> k
<ce_tpt_curhat> hiii...
<DaSkreech> Shhhh
<DaSkreech> sleeping
<intelikey> DaSkreech you ran him off....
<Jucato> ssshh.... studying...
<intelikey> "Shhh       baby's asleep,"
<intelikey> SHUT UP! Ya dang fool.  can't ya see i've got a hang over...                  <<<  or maybe that one?
<intelikey> anyone know perl ?    what's wrong with this script ? http://pastebin.ca/raw/336725  ???
<intelikey> i can't get it to print anything to the screen.     admitedly i don't know much about perl, but what am i missing there ?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i don't know *anything* about perl, but should there be an opening parentheses without a closing?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ($memsources = etc etc etc
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh, no
<|Daisuke_Ido|> nevermind, it's closed :\
<Jucato> does one have to be root to add a printer?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i wouldn't think so
<Jucato> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> You just ahve to be a cups admin
<mortici> Vista diserves die and burn, burn and go to hell and die.
<ForgeAus> nah not vista microsoft.. but then XP isn't so bad
<flaccid> vista is bad mmk
<cory_> hey
<mortici> lol
<mortici> it just almost ate my whole hdd's partition table
<mortici> that and half of my drivers didn't work
<ForgeAus> mortici... thats ok use grub
<mortici> its supposed to have 30000 drivers built in thats bs
<|Daisuke_Ido|> um
<|Daisuke_Ido|> vista isn't bad
<ForgeAus> you need 30000 drivers to run a PC? wow! that sounds excessive
<mortici> lol
<musya> what sort of databases does open ofice make?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> bad is waking up and finding an inch of water on the floor
<mortici> its for "ease of install"
<xsacha> no, but a billion people do
<musya> the same kind as mysql would?
<ForgeAus> mdb
<ForgeAus> microsoft office uses .mdb format
<|Daisuke_Ido|> that's xp
<ForgeAus> not sure if thats changed in 2k7
<ForgeAus> its almost suprising they havn't made an access that does sql instead of .mdb's
<mortici> lol xsacha i wish it was like the video portrayed it to be
<musya> im talking about open office for kubuntu
<mortici> now, now i have nothing but disgust for vista
<ForgeAus> (as in from sql server)
<xsacha> yeah mortici, but if they did that in this version they wouldnt have anything for next version
<ForgeAus> open office? um is that kexi?
<xsacha> mortici: idea is sell this one on marketing
<ForgeAus> I think it imports databases of many forms, not sure which one it works with natively
<|Daisuke_Ido|> vista would be more like...  waking up to find someone has taken an x-acto knife to every cd in your collection and left you a note saying "if you want to listen to these, you have to buy them again!"
<musya> ??? it comes in kde? or at least with ubuntu
<musya> what type would mysql database be?
<flaccid> serious
<ForgeAus> personally I dont know why we don't still just use .dbf's!
<mortici> bah
<ForgeAus> compile multiple ones into a management system... maybe .dbms!
<oneeye> hey
<musya> how do i change from kde to gnome without loggin out or restarting my computer?
<ForgeAus> perhaps thats what .mdb was intended to be
<ForgeAus> musya?
<ForgeAus> you can run gnome apps inside kde
<musya> i know but if want to go back to the gnome enviroment.
<ForgeAus> but to switch you really need to log out and log back in
<musya> ah,ok
<ForgeAus> or run a nested or Virtual machine! lol
<musya> anyone know of an good text editing program for kde? like for programming
<musya> ?>
<|Daisuke_Ido|> musya: vi
<Jucato> musya: or create a new user solely for each desktop environment and start a new session
<flaccid> dbf what is that?
<Jucato> kate!
<darthdual> Hey all, I'm having security issues with konqueror.  When I login to my msn.com email on hotmail.com, I have always have to enter the password twice.  The first time always reports that the password is incorrect.  Could I be the victim of a man-in-the-middle attack.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> emacs
<musya> i dont like kate
<flaccid> musya: kdevelop for ide, kate for TE
<musya> emacs is pretty difficult
<flaccid> kwrite, kedit, nedit etc.
<musya> i got kdevelop want too impressed
<|Daisuke_Ido|> musya: then avoid vi like the plague
<musya> i have gedit
<flaccid> lots to choose from goto apt://search?text editor
<Jucato> heh... there's no pleasing anyone...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> it makes emacs look easy :D
<flaccid> i use kate all day every day
<musya> il chek out kedit and nedit
<flaccid> its fine
<|Daisuke_Ido|> kate is actually pretty nice
<flaccid> its all much of a muchness
<flaccid> and it feels good to be using a woman
<Jucato> and most of all KDE development environments use Kate kpart
<Jucato> flaccid: baaad :P
<flaccid> hehe yeah bit of a joke
<flaccid> a bad joke at that
<mortici> :D
<Phlosten> badoom ching!
<mortici> i love kubuntu
<darthdual> Anyone here know about konqueror security?
<musya> lol using woman
<musya> i dont like konqueror
<musya> firfox is better
* flaccid puts away the cymabals
<darthdual> musya, why?  Is it known to be insecure at all?
<mortici> why does konq suck as a web browser, and media and just browsing in general is overly slow or doesn't work
<mortici> i don't get it
<mortici> id love to use it
<musya> doesnt load some pages like hotmail
<musya> freaks out on me
<Phlosten> yeah, there are a few it borks at
<Jucato> most of the stuff that konqi couldn't load are due to non-standard coding and/or AJAX
<Phlosten> i always find myself loading firefox
<darthdual> The only reason I use it is that for some reason on ubuntu firefox won't load alot of web pages.
<darthdual> nor epiphany, or galeon.......
<Phlosten> as firefox has all the neato extensions :)
<musya> i use konqueror to search for files
<darthdual> Anyone know why that is.........
<|Daisuke_Ido|> something's broken
<Phlosten> sounds broken
* Jucato has no need for extensions... most of the "extension" uses have apps...
<musya> reload it
<Phlosten> firebug rocks
<xsacha> 'extentions' are terrible imo
<darthdual> I noticed that the only pages it will load are https://   web sites but not http://
<xsacha> never noticed that darth :S
<darthdual> Is there a firewall setting I might be missing.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> but "extensions" are awesome.
<Jucato> darthdual: hm.. what's the web page?
<Jucato> (btw, konqueror has some extensions too... just not as many...)
* Jucato can load both http and https here just fine
<darthdual> Any page.  Sometimes they load and then sometimes they don't.
<xsacha> i've never liked firefox.. it feels bulky and looks ugly -- very slow compared to other browsers i use.     i end up using it a lot anyway (like at uni where i have no choice)
<darthdual> But konqueror works for me all the time.
<ForgeAus> yay I fixed my dependancy problems
<|Daisuke_Ido|> add the bells and whistles *you* want, rather than what the developer thinks you need (i'm looking at you, IE7)
<intelikey> what's an extention ?    or extending what, maybe i should ask.
<ForgeAus> but still missing ubuntu-minimal :(
<xsacha> cant konqueror use all firefox extentions?
<Jucato> xsacha: nope
<mortici> xsacha: which browser do you use?
<ForgeAus> if the rest of the OS works I think I might let it go
<musya> firefox has had memory leak issues
<ForgeAus> I don't understand why ubuntu minimal is a problem tho
<xsacha> definately memory leak issues
<xsacha> it gets up to 300MB here sometimes
<darthdual> really, memory leaks, that can't be good.
<musya> ive had a like 1.3 gigs
<Jucato> |Daisuke_Ido|: it's not about what the developr thinks you need, but about who would be developing those extensions and about system security/stability
<musya> only if you got a lot of window open and for too long
<darthdual> Isn't that an open hole for a hacker to exploit?
<musya> like a few days i a row
<intelikey> ForgeAus cause it's a meta package that depends on every thing the ubuntu team thought important to a minimal ubuntu system   like restricted kernel modules and the like....
<xsacha> i dont have 1.3 gigs for it to steal (including paged), so it hasnt gotten to there for me but i bet it would
<ForgeAus> musya why do that?
<ForgeAus> intelikey I understand its a metapackage
<mortici> what would be a good light weight browser then
<xsacha> darthdual: no.. that's extra memory (RAM) thats get used up
<mortici> im using swiftfox for now
<ForgeAus> but I am feeling a little insecure about the fact that my kubuntu doesn't seem to want to keep it
<musya> some people dont stop working, some dont turn off computer. some just too lazy
* intelikey 's rant was more about it depends not what it was...
<ForgeAus> I seem to be able to fix things... but I can't seem to fix it withotu sacrificing ubuntu-minimal
<xsacha> darthdual: problem in code.. stuff not being freed etcetera.. causes memory usage to skyrocket
<ForgeAus> which tends to ring alarm bells
<Jucato> ubuntu-minimal itself isn't installed by default during the installation, only its dependencies (afaik)
<ForgeAus> Jucato but if its the important core of ubuntu
<intelikey> ForgeAus alarm bells ?
<ForgeAus> something I've done/installed has undermined it/conflicted with it
<ForgeAus> what does that say for my system?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: not really sure how important the metapackage is itself, since it's not installed by default anyway. but for the sake of upgrading from Dapper to Edgy, it had to be installed
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> well at least my kubuntu-desktop and now ubuntu-desktop is fine
* intelikey has typed four times now to ForgeAus to remove/ignore ubuntu-*   but hasn't posted it yet.... 
<oneeye> need help installing vlc
<mortici> xsacha: btw i love trailfocus even more now :D
<mortici> i saw the edit in the source
<mortici> i looked yesterday
<intelikey> ForgeAus i'd just remove all the meta packages with *ubuntu* in the name and go with it.       errr have.  actually.
<mortici> and noticed that the common line couldn't be added
<mortici> but rather just needed to add wmType :P
<smaggard> hello
<xsacha> mortici: yeah well it was simplified
<xsacha> (x & y ) && !(z & y)     could be simplified
<surgy> hi
<smaggard> hi
<surgy> we dont get flash 8 do we?
<mortici> xsacha: do explain :)
<smaggard> whadya mean?
<xsacha> mortici: nevermind.. just didnt want redundant code
<surgy> also my windows start in the middle of my taskbar instead of to the left
<mortici> oh wait durrrrrhhh i get it :P
<surgy> well i have the flash plugin for firefox but abc.com says i need flash 8
<xsacha> you got flash 7
<intelikey> ( x , !z & y )
<xsacha> you need the flash 9 plugin
<surgy> but i can get it?
<Jucato> !flash9 | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<surgy> how do i make my windows open on the left side of my taskbar? at the end of my shortcuts
<mortici> im no super code junkie, but wouldn't mind learning as much as possible
<smaggard> the new flash works super good
<Jucato> surgy: move the taskbar applet? it has a handle that lets you move it
<surgy> jucato no
<intelikey> if the pannel is not locked
<mortici> theres flash 9 for linux?
<Jucato> if the handles are not hidden
<Jucato> mortici: yep
<surgy> jucato the taskbar is in the right place but when i open a window it opens right in the middle of the taskbar instead of off to the left
<Jucato> surgy: you might be confusing the panel (the whole bar) with the taskbar (which is just an applet, a part, a component of the panel)
<intelikey> surgy right click the thing and configure it.
<mortici> jucato is there a deb?
<Jucato> !flash9 | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jucato> mortici: better, it's in the repositories
<mortici> :D
<mortici> swwwwwat
<Jucato> packaged for you and tested to work :)
<mortici> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<surgy> ok the panel then, and there is no option for where the applications start in the config
<Jucato> surgy: when you hover over the taskbar area, you will see applet handles which you can drag/slide to position it
<Jucato> the taskbar area is where your apps names start appearing
<surgy> jucato: yeah thats what i thought at first but i dont see any
<mortici> Jucato: sweet added the repo
<Jucato> surgy: you must have set them to be hidden. right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance -> click the Advanced Options. then set Applet Handles to Fade Out or Visible
<oslo> hi
<oslo> i'm looking for my krfb logs ..do you know where it could be ???
<Jucato> oslo: try /var/log/ or if not there ~/.kde/share/apps/krfb
<surgy> jucato: ahhh.... got it
<surgy> thnx
<Jucato> no problemo
<surgy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mortici> i have non free installed
<surgy> im not seeing flash 9 in adept and i have backports and restricted
<Jucato> surgy: are you sure you have edgy-backports enabled?
<Jucato> the one with "edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" at the end
<surgy> jucato: let me double check but im pretty sure
<mortici> it should be flash-nonfree
<mortici> 100k
<mortici> i think
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<mortici> yep thats the one
<oslo> Jucato> i can't find it
<surgy> jucato: yeah right here
<surgy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<surgy> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<smaggard> all u have to do is download the flash thingy and put it in your plugins dir.
<surgy> jucato: found it hnx again
<surgy> jucato: abc.com is still saying i need flash 8 i probably need to upgrade now huh?
<Jucato> surgy: huh? flash 9 is higher than flash 8
<intelikey> hmmm    bash math is very limited...    echo $(((18 / 100) * 100))    should say 18  yes very simple  but bash doesn't do floating point, so how sould you do the same calculations without any dicimals ?
<surgy> jucato: i know i installed the package you said, but now its upgrading a bunch of stuff, hold on it might work
<Jucato> brb...
<intelikey> ah nm  i see it.     echo $(((18 * 100) / 100))
<surgy> jucato: its still saying it needs flash 8......
<avvie> hiz
<intelikey> avvie
<avvie> yes?
<Jucato> surgy: did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Jucato> works fine here..
<surgy> jucato: click on "full episodes" and yes thats the package i installed
<Jucato> surgy: what browser are you using?
<Jucato> ok let me try that
<Jucato> abc.com right?
<surgy> yeah www.abc.com > full episodes
<Jucato> what partitcular episode?
<Jucato> or show
<surgy> lost
<Jucato> haha I'm not from the US :)
<surgy> lol
<xsacha> it says: "Only viewers within the United States can watch these videos."
<surgy> it didnt give you the flash 8 error?
<xsacha> nup
<xsacha> surgy: can you give link to site after you click on one of the shows? (perhaps to bypass US check)
<surgy> its before i click on shows actualy
<Jucato> ah then there's no problem here...
<xsacha> no prob here
<xsacha> but i wanna see one of the shows anyway :)
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> get a plan ticket
<xsacha> naah i'd rather get a proxy server
<surgy> http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing
<xsacha> thats where i am.. ah i see: openPlayer(7);
<orient2000> Hi! Anybody can tell me how to upgrade KDE? I think there is a new stable versiom released.
<surgy> orient2000: with magic
<orient2000> magic!
<surgy> whats the command to remove all the dependant files that i dont need?
<xsacha> var pagename = "PAGE_LANDING_ERROR_COUNTRY_AUS";
<orient2000> what is magic?
<Jucato> orient2000: http://kubuntu.org
<orient2000> thanks.
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/336784
<intelikey> what i couldn't do with perl,  seemed simple with bash....  i guess it depends on which language you learn.
<Jucato> that's why I prefer English :D
<intelikey> tobe haenglesh
<intelikey> or yeah...
<orient2000> New KDE is for Edgy but I have Kubuntu 6.06.  Is it going to work?
<Jucato> orient2000: ah no...
<bele> no - it's only for edgy
<Jucato> you'd have to wait a bit to see if there will be a 3.5.6 for Dapper
<orient2000> Thanks.
<surgy> kewl so should i wait on feisty to come out before i get the new kde? or should i go ahead and get it? will it be on feisty-update?
<Jucato> surgy: are you on edgy?
<surgy> jucato: yes 6.10
<Jucato> surgy: then you can upgrade to KDE 3.5.6 without upgrading to Edgy
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<surgy> jucato: im allready edgy
<Jucato> er I meant upgrading to feisty
<surgy> jucato: but feisty is comming out in april right?
<surgy> jucato: and if the new kde is on it then i can wait
<surgy> jucato: and i only need one of those mirrors right?
<surgy> ?
<yuriy> surgy: yes you just need one mirror
<surgy> thanks
<kraut> moin
<ForgeAus> ok how do I get kicker to show back up again (its running still it just doesn't unhide itself for some reason)
<ForgeAus> I wish I still had settings on my kmenu... I can show it from there
<Steven_M> hi all
<intelikey> Steven_M
<[StingRay] > Hi. Are there other ways than setxkbmap and xmodmap, that one can use to change keyboard layouts?
<intelikey> the kde pointy clicky thingy ?
<intelikey> and setting the locales ?
<underdog5004> whoa, kaffeine just crashed after I tried to skip back through some files that it was accessing remotely (not _those_ files, audio files stored on my local server). When I tried to skip back, kaffeine froze, then I did a killall kaffeine...now I get a error 11? I don't know much...here's the debugging stuff..        http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3805/
<underdog5004> The application kaffeine player crashed and caused the signal 11 [SigSeGv] 
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<underdog5004> intelikey, bummer, hoped it was a quickfix
<intelikey> underdog5004 there may be.  i don't use the gui much.   but if you do find a bug, report it.
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> gonna restart my computer first...for the first time in 2 weeks...
<underdog5004> intelikey, hmmm, a restart did it...
<underdog5004> wonder what _that_ was all about...
<Steven_M> how do make edgy go on standby from the console?
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<intelikey> what the krap am i missing here ?
<intelikey> echo "${mem[0] } - ${mem[1] } - ${mem[2] } - ${mem[3] }"
<intelikey> 255220 218172 1388 20480 -  -  -
<intelikey> why does it move the  dashes to the end ?
<intelikey> wait.  i may know.
<Jucato> $( ) ?
<intelikey> testing...
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<Jucato> nvm me
<Jucato> I just though $(mem[0] )
<Jucato> thought*
* Jucato bash noob
<intelikey> ok i found out why my problem...  but don't yet know the answer.
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<intelikey> makuseru install gconf ?
<makuseru> yes
<MistaED> hey, would anyone know what's up with my kde? i've got edgy 64-bit and i keep hearing some insanely annoying sound now and again when an event happens, that and guidance/the xorg config fails to load
<Steven_M> how do make edgy go on standby from the console?
<intelikey> suspend ?
<Steven_M> intelikey: yep
<Xemanth> my acer 5024wlmi suspends nicely but  never wakes up :D
<Xemanth> Steven_M: suspend1 or suspend2 ? :)
<Xemanth> http://www.suspend2.net/features
<Xemanth> http://www.suspend2.net/HOWTO-3.html#ss3.2
<mike__> is ubuntu and kubuntu repositories the same?
<Jucato> mike__: yes
<Steven_M> Xemanth: what's the difference?
<mike__> thanx
<Xemanth> Steven_M: suspend2 is much improved
<Russell-> i have a problem... can anyone help?
<Russell-> i changed my ISP today, now internet is working on Windows, but not on Kubuntu 6.06
<Russell-> what might be the problem?
<Steven_M> Xemanth: what about hibernation?
<intelikey> ha   pay dirt.     i found it.
<fernando> I have problem with my Nvidia drivers
<fernando> If I install it the process is correct
<Phlosten> intelikey: what did you find?
<fernando> considering that the drivers need to compile again the drivers because not precompile exist for the kernel of kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> Phlosten the all bash way to get the info out of a variable that i want      without  external commands like cut and tr
<fernando> I start the X server.. and everything work just fine... including direc rendering
<fernando> but, if I restart the system... then I get the problem..that the drivers are for a diferent kernel.., nevertheless after I restart everthiny work just fine
<intelikey> it was very simple as i knew it would be.    i was using  var="blah blah"    but needed  var=(blah blah)       "arrays"
<fernando> If I install the drivers again everything work just fine again
<fernando> someone can halp mi with that??
<intelikey> !ati | fernando
<ubotu> fernando: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> if it's not there i can't help you ....
<premier_> hey guys, does anyone here know about mencoder?
<premier_> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<Steven_M> how do make edgy go on hibernate from the console?
<ubuntu> hello
<bxnp> what are you doing ubuntu
<ubuntu> i just booted up with kubuntu 6.10 live cd on vmware
<bxnp> go back to the right channel oh and
<ubuntu> it says kmix not found the mix is installed and running by default
<bxnp> how is it running
<intelikey> Steven_M did you even look at the url that xemanth gave you ?
<intelikey>  http://www.suspend2.net/HOWTO-3.html#ss3.2
<intelikey> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Phlosten> dkhan: vmware doesn't share your audio device by default
<dkhan> bxnp everything else is fine and except i can't hear any sounds
<dkhan> phlosten how do fix that
<Phlosten> dkhan: shut down ubuntu, then in vmware edit the virtual machine setting and add an audio device to it
<dkhan> phlosten thx i will try
<dkhan> brb
<jcmeliton> hi
<zorglu_> !info dbus-monitor
<ubotu> Package dbus-monitor does not exist in any distro I know
<jcmeliton> anybody knows any program similar to spacemonger for windows?
<dkhan> alright it worked thx guys
<dkhan> now one more prob when i boot from the cd on my dell inspiron xps it freezez anywork around that
<dkhan> plus how do install network card drivers using the lspci or somthing can anybody give me a link for the tutorial
<dkhan> hello...
<zorglu_> this channel apparently died between sep06 and now
<dkhan> so where can us noobs get help now
<jcmeliton> I find it KDirStat
<intelikey> !wifi | dkhan
<ubotu> dkhan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zorglu_> dkhan: dunno
<zorglu_> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> the simple make me think of the snmp simple :)
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dkhan> ubotu how do i edit the    boot options so my dell xps won't ffffreeze on live boot
<mike__> is it safe to upgrade to fiesty? or its still a buggy version?
<intelikey> !bot | dkhan
<ubotu> dkhan: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zorglu_> mike__: it is develepoement so expect bug
<intelikey> !fiesty | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mike__> zorglu: thanx ill tire it out
* zorglu_ tries to find a page describing how to update a kubuntu dapper into a edgy
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<zorglu_> the edgy upgrade page is gnome only
<intelikey> dkhan but as per the question how to edit the boot options,  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zorglu_> and dont recommend apt-get, while the page for kubuntu do use apt-get :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ clean install is probably less problematic on that upgrade.
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<zorglu_> intelikey: yep but i use this box :)
* intelikey wonders what that has to do with the price of silk in the orient ...
<zorglu_> intelikey: this page give stuff about apt-get, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades this one say 'apt-get is dangerous'
<intelikey> the upgrade from dapper to edgy is dangerous.
<intelikey> your point ?
<larson9999> i upgraded and it went smoothly.  but clean install seems to be the prevailing wisdom.  actually, i did a clean install on a different machine and lots of things changed i couldn't figure out to get back.  like things in various system setup tools
<zorglu_> ah ok
<zorglu_> ah ok i was under the impression it was supported to upgrade
<larson9999> i always do an upgrade.  see how it goes and then if i don't like it do a clean install.  but i have plenty of time :)
<zorglu_> is the issue will be fixed for edgy->feisty ?
<intelikey> technally it is supported.
<intelikey> it's also been a common topic of discussion in here  "help i upgraded and now nothing works"   kind of thing.
<larson9999> intelikey: but id 'dangerous' the right word?
<intelikey> edgy to feisty will be smoother yes it's a minor upgrade dapper to edgy is a major upgrade.
<zorglu_> so the issue will be fixed for edgy->feisty ?
<zorglu_> hmm ok so i will keep dapper :)
<zorglu_> a full install is like 3-5 day of work :)
<intelikey> it's not an "issue"  it's lots of little issues combined into a huge bug.
<zorglu_> having other disk etc...
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> well some considere being dangerous to upgrade as an issue :)
* intelikey 's data is in danger every time he turns the power on, on the box.
<intelikey> it's a very dangerous thing for me to start typing in a console ....
<intelikey> and extreemly dangerous if it's a root console  :)
<zorglu_> oh i see
<zorglu_> ok where can i get info about upgrading ?
<larson9999> thing is, it takes about the same to clean install as upgrade.  anyway, i'm here to tell you this time around i upgraded vs clean installed 3 out of 4 machines.  and the one i'm the least happy with is the clean install.
<intelikey> did you not see the links ubotu posted ?
<zorglu_> i did
<zorglu_> pfff
<zorglu_> ok anybody else have an answer :)
<zorglu_> i mean i guess im not the only one who want/wanted to upgrade from dapper/edgy
<orient2000> type in console sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> larson9999 that's fine.   just wondering one thing though,   are you going to help zorglu_ get dpkg fixed when it breaks in the middle of the upgrade ?
<intelikey> or do i have to do that ?
<larson9999> lol.  zorglu_ DON'T upgrade!!!!
<zorglu_> orient2000: well the official doc say 'apt-get is dangerous'
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <- this one
<intelikey> na man go ahead.   somebody here will help you   IF it breaks.
<lea74> Bonjour
<orient2000> I use it all the time
<lea74> Puis je vous pauser quelques questions btes ^^"
<zorglu_> orient2000: how many time did it broke your install ?
<zorglu_> lea74: cest un cahnnel en anglais seulement
<zorglu_> !fr | lea74
<ubotu> lea74: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<seven11> what was the command for a looked /var/lib/dpkg/lock  ?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --congifure -a
<intelikey> ?
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<seven11> thanks
<orient2000> maybe you can try sudo apt-get install -f
<auser> hello
<intelikey> orient2000 that's unaffective against /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<larson9999> zorglu_ if you're not comfortable fixing your broken system, you really should clean install.  no two ways about it.
<zorglu_> larson9999: well i need to keep the box running, i use it everyday
<auser> when i try to send a mail with telnet telnet says to me relayng not allowed, please use smtp auth
<auser> why?
<intelikey> zorglu_ man just update the sources.list and do the upgrade thang ...
* intelikey notes; that he and orient2000 have swapped sides on the issue.
<zorglu_> larson9999: so i guess i will do a clean install, but it takes a LOT more time. like 3-5 days. using another partition etc... moving my own code+data etc...
<intelikey> ooop larson9999
<zorglu_> intelikey: unfortunatly all show me this will break my box and i cant have that
<waylandbill> is there resume capability for scp/sftp?
<intelikey> if you can't have it in a broken state.  don't change it.
<intelikey> "if it aint broke, don't fix it or it will be,"
<larson9999> zorglu_: if you know how to do a clean install while your system is still running, you're savvy enough to handle the couple of things that 'break' doing an upgrade.  nothing you can't fix by a google and failsafe mode.
<waylandbill> right. if it isn't broken or you aren't putting in a feature that is mandatory, don't mess with it
<larson9999> zorglu_: you're personal machine and you can't have ANY downtime?
<zorglu_> larson9999: yep but while i do google and co, my box is no more running :)
<zorglu_> larson9999: nope, i can spend a full day doing the update
<zorglu_> larson9999: but 1 week is not acceptable
<waylandbill> I have one that runs all the time and another that I toy with.
<intelikey> waylandbill the man page doesn't mention anything about continuing an scp
<larson9999> zorglu_: i doubt this will take you half a day.  i go back to:  if you know how to do a clean install while your system is still running, you're savvy enough to handle the couple of things that 'break' doing an upgrade.  nothing you can't fix by a google and failsafe mode.
<waylandbill> intelikey: yeah. I looked there first. :-/
<zorglu_> larson9999: ok thanks for the info. i guess i have to think more before deciding
<auser> what menas please use smtp auth?
<intelikey> zorglu_ just do it.
<intelikey> you know you want to
<intelikey> go ahead
<zorglu_> sure
<intelikey> what have you got to loose
<waylandbill> not much to think about. if you cannot devote any time to fix a broken system, don't take action that may break it. seems pretty cut and dry.
<larson9999> zorglu_: but i think the LTS is for people running spam servers who can't afford more than a day's downtime.  i'd stick with it
<intelikey> besides i wont be in here to hear how much you hate me....
<intelikey> :)
<waylandbill> auser: authenticated smtp mode. you must give username and password to use the server
<intelikey> spam servers ?
<waylandbill> LOL
<larson9999> or mp3 servers.  i'm not the nefarious type so i don't know the lingo :)
* intelikey goes to see about setting up a spam server on his boxen
<intelikey> will i need LAMP ?
<intelikey> or just sendmail ?
<intelikey> ok i'll quit.
<waylandbill> thinking out loud: if an ISP required smtp auth, I'm sure they'd tell that in the setup instructions, wouldn't they?
<intelikey> most require  CHAP
<intelikey> chaps my hide.
<intelikey> waylandbill what isp is it ?
<larson9999> waylandbill: nah, they'd just give you a windows cd that set it up and hand up when you told them you were running linux
<intelikey> or what's their home page ?
<larson9999> s/hand/hang
<intelikey> des-quatro that
* intelikey slips a firecracker under waylandbill 's shoe and lights it.
<larson9999> it's fun pretending your running windows when talking to customer service folks
<intelikey> waylandbill must have stopped thinking...
<mervteck> hey guys
<intelikey> mervteck
<mervteck> anyone here tried airsnort?
<intelikey> airsnort - WLAN sniffer
<mervteck> aye
<intelikey> not having wireless    ! i
<mervteck> are we allowed to talk about things liek airsnort in here?e
<intelikey> heh snort depends on cron    how eval.
<intelikey> general disscution is in #*ubuntu-offtopic help/support discussion in here.
<mervteck> well i need help getting airsnort to work XD i cant even get ark to read it to unpack it =
<mervteck> =\
<mervteck> oh wate i see why!
<waylandbill> oh.. it wasn't for me. someone asked what smtp-was.
<waylandbill> smtp-auth
<intelikey> ark ?   unpack ?    it's in the repos...  use the package manager.
<waylandbill> I go to get a cup of coffee and I get many messages. lol
<mervteck> it was a corrupted download
<mervteck> i fixed it now though
<intelikey> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<mervteck> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=33358&use_mirror=umn&filename=airsnort-0.2.7e.tar.gz&36682926 download link ^^
<intelikey> sorry. unless you can give me a good reason that the one in the repos is not sufficient and you need the source, i have no interest in helping you with it.
<mervteck>  hell if i know an idiot?
<mervteck> oops sorry on taht type
<mervteck> sharing a kb between 3 pc's >.<
<intelikey> call me lazy, call me hard nosed, just dont call me for support that isn't needed.
<mervteck> oh and fyi the channel u gave me dont exist
<waylandbill> the * was a wildcard, not a character in the channel name
<intelikey> i gave you a list of channels.   #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu-offtopic #edubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> * == all chars.
<intelikey> . or ? == any single char depending on the language.
<intelikey> exactly waylandbill
<mervteck> u run wow in window?
<mervteck> oi!
<mervteck> damn kb
<crazy_bus> Can the kubuntu livecd only install with ext3?  Because even though I've reinstalled kubuntu edgy 3 times since the problem started.  Files have being dissapearing off my / partion.  And then fsck tells me about deleted inodes
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: I'd check the hdd for bad sectors.
<crazy_bus> I've run the knoppix livecd and run fsck -c twice after files have gone missing
<intelikey> crazy_bus eeek.   badblocks /dev/hda     from the liveCD
<crazy_bus> intelikey: Is that a command to type when loading the livecd?
<intelikey> and if it's clean.  maybe mount as ext2 see if the journal is the culpret
<crazy_bus> do I type this in the livecd or recovery mode?        badblocks /dev/hda
<intelikey> no from the running live CD
<intelikey> crazy_bus and what does -c do on the knoppix version of fsck ?
<crazy_bus> It searches for badblocks
<intelikey> live CD
<intelikey> not a good idea to badblocks the root fs.
<crazy_bus> So I should load the livecd and then badblocks the rootfs?
<intelikey> really ?   hmmm wonder why that switch is not mentioned in the man page of the ubuntu version...
<crazy_bus> it's not mentioned in the man page of the knoppix version either.  But when you type fsck (then a incorrect name) it comes up with usage details
<intelikey> the hd.
<intelikey> well -c is covered in e2fsck   that's what it's printing the help from  not the script "fsck"  i guess.
<crazy_bus> does it matter which livecd I run from?
<intelikey> and if you have checked it and found nothing.   i'd say skip the journal for a while and see if that's the corrupting point.
<intelikey> crazy_bus no not really.   but if you "and you said you have" already done that....
<crazy_bus> can kubuntu livecd install to journals other than ext3?  And if so what is the second best one to install? ext2,  xfs?
<_StefanS_> crazy_bus: just keep the default ext3. Nothing better at the moment
<intelikey> ext3 is ext2 +a journal  reiserfs might be another acceptable choice.
<crazy_bus> can you explain it more simply? :)
<Steven_M> I type hibernate into my console, but it says command not found
<_StefanS_> crazy_bus: reiserfs stinks (IMHO).. can't count how many who has lost files because of the experimental state it has always been in
<waylandbill> ext3 is probably the best bet
<intelikey> _StefanS_ i also had a problem with ext3,  dropped the journal and the problem has not recured.
<crazy_bus> how do you drop the journal?
<intelikey> mount as ext2
<_StefanS_> intelikey: err.. I never anyone that had problems with ext3. What was wrong ?
<intelikey> that prevents the journal from being used.
<_StefanS_> never heard
<intelikey> _StefanS_ it rm'd some files for no reason and then wrote some code to the superblock that crashed everything.  i used the second superblock to mount and rebuilt the first superblock then set to mount as ext2 and no more issue.
<intelikey> i really don't know why it did it...
<_StefanS_> neither do I :)
<intelikey> and yes i checked the drive.  no bad blocks
<_StefanS_> don't mess so much with it hehe
<crazy_bus> the strange thing is that my /home partition never loses files while / does
<intelikey> had it happen on two different drives. at near the same time.
* _StefanS_ just got a new Tvix M-4000U Linux based TrueHD player for his 40" LCD ..
<intelikey> crazy_bus yep.
<crazy_bus> how do you make the partition mount as ext2?
<intelikey> you set the options in the fstab
<_StefanS_> crazy_bus: change /etc/fstab to ext2 instead of ext3
<_StefanS_> crazy_bus: listen to intelikey :)
<crazy_bus> do you recommend I change both my / partition which is losing files and my /home which isn't over?
<crazy_bus> i.e is it better to switch the partition which hasn't being losing files over to ext2 to be safe.  Or is it better to keep it with ext3?
<johnthejocke> hi all
<crazy_bus> have my helpers left? :)
<intelikey> !mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10504 kB, installed size 29596 kB
<crazy_bus> is it better to switch the partition which hasn't being losing files over to ext2 to be safe.  Or is it better to keep it with ext3?
<intelikey> heh standalone mail client   10m dl.
<intelikey> 30m installed.
<crazy_bus> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<intelikey> that's stupid.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: best to do a backup to removable media. ;-)
<crazy_bus> I don't have enough removable media to backup too.
<chuen> Hi . Can someone help me out with a some location weirdness?
<crazy_bus> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<chuen> It may be 'finger trouble', but a couple of docs I had on my desktop have somehow ended up in the .enacs directroy.
<intelikey> ^ You can read/write from Windows to ext3 ^ not totally acurate. you read/write to ext2 from windows... it doesn't touch the journal.
<chuen> .emacs.
<chuen> Ecept .... they are there according to a file search, but not when I look in the directory.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: oh no. I'd give you a DVD-RW if I was sitting next to you. :)
<crazy_bus> intelikey: should I change the partition which has not being having problems over to ext2 to?
<intelikey> crazy_bus as long as you are not having any trubble. i wouldn't bother.
<crazy_bus> waylandbill: my personal files are on a partition which hasn't had any problems.  It's just my system files that go missing :)  And I'm not sure how to back those up
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: remember that removing the journal could cause crashes to nuke files.
<waylandbill> crashes=system hang or reboot.
<intelikey> many people using *ubuntu on ext3 without any "known" trubble with it.  so if it's not broke, don't fix it.   if it is broke, ...
<crazy_bus> I get system hangs all the time with the binary nvidia drivers :)
<waylandbill> :-O
<waylandbill> I get them occassionally with ati binary. I don't know why I even run it. :-)
<waylandbill> :q
<waylandbill> oops
<intelikey> waylandbill only a hard lockup while a write was in progress.  and that would hose things with or without the journal.
<crazy_bus> I need to run the binaries to play back animations in Blender
<waylandbill> intelikey: but the journal could be replayed
<intelikey> the fs will be checked if it's unclean     </shrugs>
<intelikey> waylandbill i'm not trying to argue with you on that.  the idea is sound.   in practice though. i personally have had more trubble on ext3 than ext2.
<chuen> Anyone help pls?
<crazy_bus> Thanks everyone for all your help.  I'd better reboot to the livecd and reinstall (as some system files got deleted)
<intelikey> on ubuntu systems.  ^
<waylandbill> intelikey: I don't doubt ya.
<crazy_bus> now I just have to hope that with nvidia drivers causing x to freeze quite often, files won't get broken.
<vprints> hey
<vprints> does anybody know when can we start translating feisty in launchpad?
<intelikey> chuen your plee seems to parallel the conversation about fs problems.  what fs is that ?
<Jucato> s/plee/plea
<intelikey> that too
<intelikey> flee ?
<Jucato> flea
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> that's a bug
* intelikey 's spelling bug...
<intelikey> what do you expect out of a guy that only finished 6th grade.
<intelikey>   " as Jucato watches intelikey talk to himself again..."
<intelikey> mem=(`cat /proc/meminfo | tr -d "[A-z]  :" | tr "\n" " " | cut -d' ' -f-4`)
<intelikey> memused="$((( ${mem[0] } - ${mem[1] } - ${mem[2] } - ${mem[3] } ) / 1024))"
<intelikey> memtotal="$(( ${mem[0] } / 1024))"
<intelikey> memper="$((( $memused * 100 ) / $memtotal ))"
<intelikey> echo "Mem usage: $memused/$memtotal MB ($memper%)"
<vprints> eestlasi?
<crazy_bus> I'm reinstalling off the livecd.  Should I select format to ext3 then when everythings installed change the option in fstab?  Or should I format it to ext2?
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: either way will work.
<crazy_bus> which way do you recommend?
<waylandbill> it's going to be ext2, so go ahead and set it to ext2 from the start.
<larson9999> interesting.  6th grade is what finished me.
<crazy_bus> Hmmm.  Mabey I shouldn't have formatted it to ext2.  Now it's telling me  No root filesystem.      What should I do?
<kb3> hello every one
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: this the desktop cd or alterate?
<crazy_bus> desktop cd
<crazy_bus> any idea on what I should do waylandbill?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> I am trying to print a PDF that is landscape, but KPDF doesn't let me set the paper on landscape, so, it only prints one part of it. How can I print it? (http://www.lojban.org/tiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=14)
<waylandbill> try entering the mount point again.
<crazy_bus> what do you mean?
<waylandbill> didn't it ask you to specify your mount points?
<crazy_bus> yes.  I changed the one in question to /
<waylandbill> it's possible the backend code didn't get that right. try performing it again is what I mean
<crazy_bus> format it again?  or change it to / again?
<waylandbill> change it to / again.
<waylandbill> it probably formatted just fine.
<jeroenvrp> what is the easiest method to change the dot (.) on my keypud/nupad to a comma (,)?!
<jeroenvrp>  keypad/numpad that is
<crazy_bus> I wen't backwards and forwards many times and changed it to / again many times but it wouldn't work.
<crazy_bus> I'll just format to ext3 again and change the fstab when its all installed
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: good idea.
<crazy_bus> oh dear.  I formatted to ext3 got up to the final screen.  Read the format report and decided to press back to double check what was being formatted.  Unfortunaltly that crashed the installed
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: have you run a memtest on this system lately?
<crazy_bus> what's a memtest for?
<Lynoure> it tests whether the memory seems to be broken.
<crazy_bus> why do you think my memory is broken?
<waylandbill> you're having trouble on things that shouldn't be giving you trouble. I'm curious if your hardware is really the root of it.
<Lynoure> crazy_bus: me? what?
<waylandbill> Lynoure: he meant me
<crazy_bus> qtparted is what caused the installer to crash
<jeroenvrp> what is the easiest method to change the dot (.) on my keypad/numpad to a comma (,)?!
<eeos> hi there.
<eeos> has anyone ever used jack server on kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> waylandbill: what are the chances my memory is broken and how do I run memtest?
<waylandbill> wow. konversation dissappeared when I was typing.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: memtest is one of the options installed in the grub menu.
<crazy_bus> I thought that checked the cd for defects?
<waylandbill> It's not a large possibility that you have memory problems.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: you are thinking media check
<Pupeno> no idea how to print it? maybe with some other program?
<crazy_bus> what makes you think I have memory problems?
<waylandbill> you're having crashes and lost files without bad hdd blocks. I could be wrong though.
<crazy_bus> the crashes have to do with silly binary nvidia drivers
<crazy_bus> at least they did for a few things causing crashes that I tried to debug
<waylandbill> might not hurt to make sure some weekend when you're not using the system to check it anyway. my opinion fwiw.
<crazy_bus> I'll try and check after kubuntu finishes installing
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: even if it turns out that I'm wrong, you'll know that part of the hardware is functioning good. :-)
<chuen> Hi. Can someone help me out with some files that have myserioulsy ended up in a folder - but which I can't access pls?
<waylandbill> chuen: what sort of files showed up?
<chuen> waylandbill: Well, it could hev been 'finger trouble', but they were on my desktop and are now in a dir called .emacs.
<chuen> waylandbill: Problem is when I try to copy them anywhere I get 'files do not exist'!
<chuen> They are PDF's
<devin_> can someone tell me if this fstab looks right? looks alil abnormal to me  http://pastebin.com/873495
<waylandbill> how are you trying to copy them, from within konqueror?
<chuen> waylandbill: Sorry that should be '.emacs.d'
<chuen> waylandbill: Yes.
<chuen> waylandbill: They show up on file serach, but when I open that dir, they are not there.
<waylandbill> if you look at their permissions, do you have enough access to write to them?
<waylandbill> oh
<chuen> waylandbill: Yes (as owner)
<waylandbill> what did you use to search for them?
<chuen> waylandbill: Find Files/Folders
<waylandbill> and you are trying to copy them from in the find files/folders dialog?
<chuen> waylandbill: Yes.
<waylandbill> if you look in a konsole session, are they in that location?
<chuen> wayland:bill: Do you mean navigate to that directory using cmd line?
<waylandbill> correct
<chuen> waylandbill: Mmm. No they aren't. Just a folder called auto-save list.
<waylandbill> I wonder if the find files dialog is using 'locate'.
<waylandbill> chuen: did you have the "use files index" selected in the find files/folders?
<chuen> waylandbill: No.
<waylandbill> interesting. well. they are not there, so that's why you got the error when trying to copy them.
<chuen> waylandbill: OK, well, I've no idea why they shoudl show up there. Fortunaetly I think I can get hold of those files from extternal sources.
<chuen> waylandbill: Thx for your help.
<waylandbill> chuen: my guess was it was using the locate database to find the files and it was outdated.
<frojnd> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> not sure since the file index box wasn't checked.
<chuen> waylandbill: Maybe I *did* accidentally bin them.
<chuen> waylandbill: Althught they are both files that I would have not done!
<waylandbill> chuen: well, good luck. hopefully you can fetch them again from somewhere.
<frojnd> !citrix
<ubotu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<chuen> waylandbill: Ah, Ok I've found them (not through serach) They *are* where I put them (I remember now) in a folder I created called 'docuents'
<chuen> waylandbill: But they didn't show up on the search!!
<waylandbill> chuen.. ok.. it must be using locate. If you do 'sudo updatedb' from the command line, the database should be updated
<waylandbill> chuen: it's usually updated from cron each day, so it can get out of date.
<eeos> has anyone ever used the jack sound server on kubuntu? I cannot start it properly.
<waylandbill> I'm not looking at KFind's code, so that's not a 100% known certainty. best guess. :-)
<chuen> waylandbill: I'll do that - thanks again. I've lerned something new (as I do each day regarding Linux!!)
<waylandbill> eeos: doesn't jack support have to be compiled into the kde sound system to use jack?
<eeos> waylandbill I thought you could compile more than one server support.
<eeos> waylandbill and then chose. But cannot find the option on kubuntu.
<vprints> eestlasi?
<waylandbill> eeos: there is support for more than one (look in the advanced tab) but I don't know whether jack was one that kubuntu enabled during building
<eeos> waylandbill yes, I got a look and the answer is there is not. so why package jackit in the repository, very frustrating.
<waylandbill> eeos: could be it was brought over from debian?
<eeos> waylandbill I have no idea.
<eeos> anyway, I have to go. Will catch up with you later! thanks for your help.
<houi_> hi, i want to install kubunut and selcted manual partitioning, i have a swap, a root / reiserfs and a /home reiserfs, if i click on next it says no root partition
<sorush21> I can't see all my features of gmail in konqeror
<waylandbill> sorush21: you need to change browser identification for gmail.
<waylandbill> sorush21: Settings, Configure Konq, Browser Id, New, mail.google.com, firefox (any version) should make it perform better.
<supos> How do I change the keyboard layout used by the login manager?
<sorush21> waylandbill: thanks
<sorush21> I wish this could be automatic
<karmikaze> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<karmikaze> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hello
<karmikaze> my wireless connection at home has dissapeared D:
* karmikaze has been relegated to the free wifi pubs
<Jucato> :(
* Jucato looks for it
<karmikaze> im just hoping someone gets home after work and resets their router...
<karmikaze> :P
<Jucato> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<RoTfLaStC> hi to all
<RoTfLaStC> orca troia
<giannis> my emacs runs from the terminal only and not as individual program.any solution?
<stevennn> anyone know of some good digital cameras in the 300-400 dollar range?
<Lynoure> stevennn: Check the photo sites, e.g. http://www.dpreview.com/
<crazy_bus> There sure are alot of updates to install when you reinstall kubuntu
<gandalf__> hallo
<ScarFreewill> mysql-admin is freezing on my pc if i click on "User Administration"
<blue|palm> Hey, does anybody have any experience in using the svn version of mplayer?
<blue|palm> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<lorenzo> Hi
<stdin> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy all:0
<stdin> hey BluesKaj :)
<blue|palm> Hey, can anybody tell me where to get the qt headers and lib (which package)
<BluesKaj> Hi stdin ,the st ktorrent 2.03 client doesn't connect as well as the newer 2.1 vers, but I get an error message after it crashes ..to do with the Qt library
<Ippatsu> blue|palm: libqt*-headers
<blue|palm> lppatsu: thank you, is it on the standard repo's ?
<BluesKaj> st = standard
<stdin> !info libqt3-headers
<ubotu> libqt3-headers: Qt3 header files. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 350 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<stdin> BluesKaj: hmm, that on edgy?
<BluesKaj> yes stdin
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin, :)
<stdin> hay [StingRay]  :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: what is the message you get ?
<BluesKaj> std , I'll have to reinstall the 2.1 vers first ..so it'll be a few mins before i post it in pastebin
<animimotus> in konqueror it doesn't exist no more the contextual menu for ark ? I have attempt to toggle it in ark preference
<blue|palm> can somebody help me here with the compilation of the svn mplayer? or should i go elsewhere?
<stdin> blue|palm: maybe try in #mplayer and/or #mplayerdev
<BluesKaj> stdin, oops ..it works now :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: heh, strange, maybe you did something to please the linux gods :P
<paolo___> hi. if i launch op1 && op2 && op3, is there a mechanism to rollback if op3 fails? thnks
<BluesKaj> I was fooling with the Qt libraries last night
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<hatta> did you get to second base?
<BluesKaj> trying to reinstall the Qt3
<Tm_T> Meh, I just started messing with wlan.
<Tm_T> New area to me.
<BluesKaj> A simple question that has me puzzled ..when trying to launch Adept or Synaptic or even kate for that matter , it can take up to 3 tries before the paswor request box pops up ...any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> err password
<BluesKaj> or is it just the lazy linux gods taking a nap :)
<stdin> never happened to me, but maybe a problem with kdesud ?
<toxidas> hi all
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: the hamsters in the box asleep on the wheel more likely. ;-)
<darkserver3> hi
<darkserver3> how are everybody??
<toxidas> i want to isall webmin on ubuntu server but keeps asking about some perl packages and i can't find in repo's any comments?
<waylandbill> toxidas: which package is it looking for?
<darkserver3> well you can download the source and compilre
<stdin> just fyi, webmin isn't really supported anymore
<toxidas> ssleay
<stdin> (on ubuntu)
<toxidas> and some md5 pkges
<waylandbill> packages or perl cpan modules?
<toxidas> wha can use instead?
<Jucato> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Jucato> hm.. not very informative
<toxidas> ok thanx any alternatives to webmin?
<waylandbill> :) right to the point tho
<stdin> maybe libnet-ssleay-perl and libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<toxidas> yes those packages
<[StingRay] > stdin, I found a small but irritating problem with wine and cyrillic kbd layout. Do you have wine on your system?
<toxidas> i wantto configure opnldap how can i easly do dtat
<darkserver3> ummm, maybe you know how can i reconfig my swap partition, without reinstall
<toxidas> any sofware to configure ldap?
<stdin> [StingRay] : I have it atm, I was trying to use a small piece of software (unsuccessfully), but yeah I have it
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<waylandbill> toxidas: there are webmin alternatives on the webmin page on wikipedia.
<toxidas> thanx
<waylandbill> toxidas: just so  you know, I've not used any of them, but I've seen cPanel in action.
<toxidas> i'll check those
<botinha> \quit
<[StingRay] > stdin, add bg -variant phonetic from keyboard layouts. Then start "LC_ALL=bg_BG.UTF-8 notepad" and try to write one of the following (,/;')
<[StingRay] > I tested this on slack and I think it is a problem of wine...stdin
<zorglu_> apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install <- from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade this command create a deadlock on the  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<toxidas> cpanel i good i think i'll tr that too
<darkserver3> somebody know something about what can i do??
<waylandbill> toxidas: it's a good program, but I have no idea on if it is easy or not to get up and running.
<darkserver3> ummm i have some questiojn please
<waylandbill> if kdevelop crashes one more time, I'll punch the screen. :-O
<darkserver3> 524,152 KB means 524 mb???
<waylandbill> pretty close
<zorglu_> waylandbill: i never succeed to get it working
<lenaud01> there a way to
<stdin> [StingRay] : I get a lot of " err:keyboard:X11DRV_ToUnicodeEx (virtKey=E9,scanCode=64,keycode=1C,state=10)" and "err:keyboard:X11DRV_ToUnicodeEx Please report: no char for keysym 06D4 (Cyrillic_te) :
<waylandbill> it was fine until I moved to 3.4.0
<lenaud01> there a way to shut it off for it does not ask for the cd when I try to install new packages?
<zorglu_> waylandbill: ah ok. i tried it like 3 time and everytime it cores like every 2min. no way i put my source on this :)
<[StingRay] > stdin, what is the actual output in notepad?
<waylandbill> zorglu_: the new qmake support looks good. It'll probably be nice at 3.4.2. :-D
<stdin> [StingRay] : the only thing I can type in notepad is numbers and spaces
<zorglu_> waylandbill: ok, i will retry it then :)
<animimotus> in kde 3.5.6 do you have already the contextual menu for ark ? (compress, decompress...)
<[StingRay] > stdin, did you try the LC_ALL?
<zorglu_> waylandbill: meanwhile i use eclipse. not perfect at all for cpp but im familiar to it :)
<Jucato> animimotus: it should be there by default
<Ingmar^> I seem to have problems with the ubuntu livecd: whenever I try to partition, or use the install on the desktop, it says "Disc not found" anyone able to help ?
<stdin> [StingRay] : yeah, I ran "LC_ALL=bg_BG.UTF-8 notepad"
<lenaud01> anyone know answer for my qustion?
<[StingRay] > :(, stdin, very strange...all works except for these four characters for me.
<animimotus> Jucato: it should, yes, it worked, but now no. For me. And for you ?
<Jucato> animimotus: working here
<animimotus> kubuntu ?
<[StingRay] > I will not bother you with this, I guess it is something with the locale, stdin.
<Jucato> animimotus: we are in #kubuntu :D
<animimotus> :)
<zorglu_> lenaud01: removede the cd from the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<waylandbill> darkserver3: just under 512MB
<raven> So... is there a #ubuntu ? =D
<Jucato> and this is a fresh install, and fresh upgrade to KDE 3.5.6
<stdin> [StingRay] : it seems to work in konversation, but not in notepad
<Jucato> raven: in never, neverland :)
<Jucato> j/k. of course there is :P
* zorglu_ is upgrading to edgy, crossing finger :)
<animimotus> Jucato: well... I don't understand why I have lost my menu :)
<Jucato> !upgrade | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> zorglu_: good luck! cross your toes too :)
<[StingRay] > stdin, try just "notepad" or "LC_ALL=bg_BG.CP1251 notepad"
<zorglu_> Jucato: well this page is obsolete :)
<animimotus> Jucato: oh a new installation...
<zorglu_> apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install <- from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade this command create a deadlock on the  /var/lib/dpkg/lock Jucato
<michaelpo> how much better is 6.10 compared to 6.06?
<Jucato> zorglu_: oh... better poke fdoving about that...
<Jucato> :(
<zorglu_> michaelpo: i dunno, i upgrade to avoid a fresh install when feisty is out
<zorglu_> michaelpo: once feisty is out, upgrading from dapper will be much harder
<Jucato> because it will be dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<michaelpo> does the feisty beta crash a lot?
<Jucato> michaelpo: not crash as much as some things don't work from time to time
<michaelpo> then i should cancel my downloading....
<stdin> [StingRay] : in notepad I just see a load of vertical bars (without LC_ALL), with "LC_ALL=bg_BG.CP1251" i got the same as before
<Jucato> michaelpo: well, if you want to run it, and help test it, why not :)
<michaelpo> im a newbie... just installed 6.06  2 weeks ago
<Jucato> michaelpo: what are you downloading? 6.10 or 7.04?
<Jucato> Edgy (6.10) or Feisty (7.04)
<michaelpo> feisty
<michaelpo> making slow progress... 3kb/s
<stdin> feisty isn't a stable release yet
<zorglu_> wow
<Jucato> oh I see. I wouldn't bother with it yet unless you absolutely need or want to... or if you're testing
<zorglu_> michaelpo: you have to be real patient :)
<[StingRay] > stdin, could be a lot of things then, locale or non-cyrillic font. I will troubleshoot it somehow. I have friends with other distros. I tested with slack and another wine version, so I am 99% sure it is wine as all is fine outside wine.
<michaelpo> i just let the download process alone....
<zorglu_> michaelpo: this is what kind of download ? bittorrent, http ? or a apt-get ?
<Jucato> apt... get..??
<zorglu_> yep like apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<stdin> [StingRay] : when I copped the text from notepad to kate, there were other charactors, so I'm siding with you that it's a wine/notepad problem
<michaelpo> http
<Jucato> aaah
<michaelpo> bt is throttled here.... 0.0000001 kb/s
<zorglu_> michaelpo: oh ok
<zorglu_> michaelpo: even with the encrypted connection feature ?
<michaelpo> i dont know about encrypted connection feature... please tell me...
<zorglu_> michaelpo: this is a feature of bt client to avoid the throttling of some ISP
<zorglu_> michaelpo: azureus implement it
<zorglu_> michaelpo: let me look for other clients
<stdin> ktorrent can do it too
<michaelpo> maybe i just wait for 7.04 final... only 2 months to wait....
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_protocol_encryption <- michaelpo look at the client list at the end
<michaelpo> zorglu_: thanks... reading now...
<frojnd> !twin
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-3 (edgy), package size 422 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<b0unc3> ..
<frojnd> !twonMOnitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twonMOnitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !twinOnitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinOnitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !twinmOnitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinmOnitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> frojnd: like ncurse kindof stuff ?
<frojnd> :S
<frojnd> I wanna install 2nd monitor..
<frojnd> like extended
<zorglu_> oh
<carsten_> just do it, and tell the control center about it
<zorglu_> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<carsten_> !xinerama
<zorglu_> dualhead! i wasnt that far :)
<LjL> i made like 10 aliases for that, but it seems i just cannot make enough :P
<zorglu_> ok i did 'reboot' at the end of the upgrade.... stressing :)
<carsten_> zorglu_: dualhead can be where one screen is a close of the other or xinerama. xinerama is where 2 screens act as one
<frojnd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<frojnd> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<zorglu_> carsten_: ok noted
<zorglu_> new splash... moving :)
<Ingmar^> I seem to have problems with the ubuntu livecd: whenever I try to partition, or use the install on the desktop, it says "no device found" anyone able to help ?
<zorglu_> oh they did the purple stuff
<Jucato> Edgy? yep
<zorglu_> is there a page to get it back to blue ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: color schemes :)
<zorglu_> i guess im not the only one doing this modif :)
<zorglu_> everybody told them 'no purple we want blue' but still its purple :)
* stevennn refills coffee cup:)
* BluesKaj is on the 3rd cup
<darkserver3> :-( i have to reinstall!!!!
<darkserver3> no other option, i need to the reconfig swap... and why??? why this happen to me???
<darkserver3> freek bmc portal... has all the fault...
<darkserver3> that software find more swap than my phisicall memory and say's for works need to be the same
<darkserver3> :-( this is so sad...
<ubuntu_> uhh
<ubuntu_> quit
<letmagnau> there is anyone that have installed compiz on Kubuntu feisty fown?
<zorglu_> hmnn uncool, the gcc of edgy doesnt like my code
<stevennn> anyone know when the new gimp is ocming out?
<the_hammer> !NetGear WG511 help
<the_hammer> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) lol
<waylandbill> hehe
<the_hammer> so much for that
<nagyv> ! 3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sorush21> hi
<sorush21> hello
<sorush21> salam
<sorush21> hola
<rysiek|pl> aloha oe
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<nagyv> hello! I would like to know the fps of my video card, but don't know the command. Could someone help me?
<mambo_> hi, does any  body how to enable my wireless access in my laptop (using kubuntu)??
<nagyv> mambo_: use the wireless assistant program
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> nagyv: "glxgears -printfps" I think
<nagyv> yes, now that I see, I already remember :) thx
<nagyv> any ideas what this means: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<tuxligo> hola alguien aqui habla espaol?
<nagyv> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sorush21> how do I keep a remote ftp folder and local one in sync?
<sorush21> using kftp
<SeanTater> sorush21: try krusader
<SeanTater> sorush21: all kde application can use the ftp:// protocol, and in krusader there is a "Synchronize Directories" feature
<sorush21> thanks
<SeanTater> sorush21: yw
<SeanTater> sorush21: sftp + rsync will probably be easier in the long run, if you have the ability to install them on both imvolved machines..
<SeanTater>  /involved/
<sorush21> SeanTater: I don't think I would like to have both direction sync
<frojnd> I have 2.6.17-10-generic
<frojnd> can I install nvida drivers
<frojnd> so X will work
<frojnd> or becouse it's generec it wont ? :s
<frojnd> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common. (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<frojnd> anyone?
<Jucato> frojnd: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> if that's your kernel
<frojnd> no
<Jucato> <frojnd> I have 2.6.17-10-generic <-- you said so
<frojnd> Linux umbrella 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<frojnd> this is
<frojnd> ja ok
<frojnd> I said that
<Jucato> that's why I said linux-restricted-modules-generic
<frojnd> aha
<Jucato> install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your kernel
<frojnd> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic
<frojnd> but I allready have installed this
<Jucato> frojnd: make absolutely sure, because the nvidia-glx driver won't work if you don't have it installed or it doesn't match your kernel
<Jucato> frojnd: if you're absolutely sure, install "nvidia-glx", then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<BluesKaj> flash has a new stable offering for mozilla & FF browsers: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Jucato> ?
* Jucato takes a peek
<BluesKaj> it works too, Jucato ;)
<kasia> poland?
<Jucato> !pl | kasia
<ubotu> kasia: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> BluesKaj: but what is it?
<BluesKaj> the player plugin
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jucato> that one?
<BluesKaj> Flash 9,0,31,0
<frojnd> Jucato: obviously modul was installed vie upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<frojnd> via*
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> er not that
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31~ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes. that's Flash 9
<Jucato> it's in the repositories
<BluesKaj> I installed the tar.gz
<BluesKaj> it replaces the previous beta flash9
<Jucato> yes
<LjL> look at creox and ecamegapedal too
<Jucato> the beta flash is long gone
<BluesKaj> right
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the one in the -backports repo has been the final release 9,0,31,0 for a few weeks now
<BluesKaj> ok, I just received a linux email alert from Zdnet about it ...wasn't aware that the backports ahd it available ..Flash made it sound like it was "officially released" today
<cefx> For kubuntu, where do I change the current X session's resolution / frequency settings? e.g. I'd like to increase my resolution and maybe raise the frequency to 75-80Hz.
<lenaud01> checking for gcc... gcc
<lenaud01> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lenaud01> can anyone help?
<Jucato> lenaud01: you have build-essential installed?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lenaud01 about build-essential | lenaud01, see the private message from Ubotu
<cefx> heh
<lenaud01> ty
<cefx> LjL: hook me up with a message form Ubotu!
<LjL> sure :P
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cefx about fixres | cefx, see the private message from Ubotu
<cefx> ty
<Jucato> lol
<LjL> cefx: but the short answer is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg". the resolution in KDE can be changed with System Settings / Monitors and Displays (or whatever it's called), but it's quite likely that you won't yet have the resolution you want there
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh 
<Jucato> bah not that one...
<hammer2> how do i mount a floppy?
<LjL> hammer2: sudo mount /media/floppy
<LjL> Jucato: why not?
<LjL> better than !fixres unless one has further troubles
<LjL> !xconfig is <sed> /$/ - See also !FixRes/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Jucato> I think -phigh doesn't let you choose the frequency...
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$ sudo mount /media/floppy
<hammer2> mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<hammer2> ?
<cefx> um, that's for ubuntu/gnome?
<LjL> hammer2: hm, try  sudo mount /media/floppy0 
<cefx> aah, and i'm running enlightenment
<cefx> hrmmm
* cefx looks
<LjL> cefx: the dpkg-reconfigure command is quite universal
<hammer2> same error
<LjL> Jucato: that could be
<hammer2> i need my floppy bad heh
<hammer2> its in there and when i goto media and click floppy its just a stupid folder
<LjL> hammer2: is there a "/dev/fd0" file?
<ScarFreewill> I can't create links form /var :(
<hammer2> how do i find out
<LjL> hammer2:  ls /dev/fd0 
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$ ls /dev/fdo
<hammer2> ls: /dev/fdo: No such file or directory
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$
<LjL> fd0 not fdo
<hammer2> ok yup
<LjL> hammer2: then try  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 
<ScarFreewill> ln: `/home/sf/work/www': hard link not allowed for directory
<LjL> right, you can't hardlink directories
<LjL> can't you try a symlink?
<ScarFreewill> no how?
<LjL> ln -s
<hammer2> its loaded but i cant see the contents
<ScarFreewill> ok
<hammer2> i wanna copy paste files to Desktop
<LjL> hammer2: that's because it's mounted for root access only, i guess. type "groups", do you see "floppy"?
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~$ groups
<hammer2> hammer adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<ScarFreewill> LjL: thx its workin
<LjL> hammer2: ok. edit fstab as root, with  kdesu kate /etc/fstab 
<LjL> hammer2: one line (probably the last) will say  /dev/    /media/floppy0 
<LjL> hammer2: thange the /dev/ to  /dev/fd0 
<LjL> s/thange/change/
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer# kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<hammer2> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<hammer2> Xlib: No protocol specified
<hammer2> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer#
<LjL> hammer2: not as root.
<LjL> hammer2: be a normal user.
<hammer2> oh
<LjL> you don't need to be logged in as root for anything
<LjL> the "kdesu" will take care of that, with the added bonus that you won't get that error
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hammer2> ok i got it open
<LjL> hammer2: thange the /dev/ to  /dev/fd0  in the line that mentions /media/floppy0
<hammer2> /dev/fd0          /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<hammer2> LIKE THAT?
<hammer2> ops
<Little_Eagle> RE: sudo vs. root,  can kdesu konquerer to see files that user can't see, but click to edit and get the same error with X.
<maniacxs> hi channel, I am using kubuntu (edgy) and i was searching for kde socks support. but in systemsettings -> networking -> proxy i  do not have a option socks. is there a additional package needed?
<LjL> hammer2: yes
<hammer2> cool
<LjL> hammer2: now save and exit kate
<LjL> hammer2: then type  sudo umount /media/floppy0 , then see if you can access the floppy by the icon. if not, type  sudo mount /media/floppy0 
<Alumin> does anybody know what the difference is between Dapper and Edgy/Feisty that makes Lightscribe work only in Dapper?
<slow-motion> halo
<gabaryah> after installing win32codecs i'm still unable to view divx movie
<hammer2> its workin now without that
<Alumin> I'm guessing something about the kernel?
<gabaryah> can someone help me
<hammer2> ty so much
<slow-motion> +l
<Alumin> gabaryah: what happens when you try?
<Little_Eagle> gabaryah: http://www.getautomatix.com
<gabaryah> doesn't play
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<maniacxs> Alumin: what software are you using to lightscribe the media?
<maniacxs> Alumin: are there any errors?
<Alumin> maniacxs: well, I haven't tried yet, I don't have a Lightscribe device
<Little_Eagle> Ouch!
<Alumin> I've just been reading about it on the Internets
<gabaryah> is there a way to install beryl
<gabaryah> i followed several ubuntu guides
<Alumin> but as soon as I saw the LightScribe client for Linux, I decided to go buy one
<LjL> see the #ubuntu-xgl topic gabaryah
<gabaryah> but once i logg out i don't see XGL but a blank instead
<Little_Eagle> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Alumin> however, I'm running Edgy...so before I spend the money I'd like to figure out what I need to do to get it to work
<eeos> Riddell?
<Riddell> hi eeos
<Alumin> the only "workaround" I've seen thus far is someone who set up an entire Dapper chroot to run it in...I don't think I'm really that into the idea :)
<eeos> Riddell hi!
<Theory> hrm, that suggests it is a userspace issue
<maniacxs> Alumin: i was able to succesfully lightscribe with dapper and gentoo. i used the lightscribe software from lightscribe org. i had permission problems with this software. There is in the sdk a example c program this waork how it should
<maniacxs> Alumin: this was on gentoo
<Alumin> maniacxs: yeah, everyone's reporting success with dapper
<Alumin> but they say it doesn't work in Edgy or Feisty
<Theory> my machine with lightscribe is away at the menders so I can't really play
<maniacxs> Alumin: do you have some reports on edgy or feisty with detailed errors?
<hammer2> i forget the next line
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$ sudo ndiswrapper -i netwg511.inf
<hammer2> Installing netwg511
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> looks like it installed to me.. :)
<hammer2> theres a -m command
<hammer2> i forget
<digitalfreedom> ok the issue today is beryl window manager giving me problems installing..whats the command to paste a long message? paste board or something so ppl can see it
<hammer2> think it be ndiswrapper -m something?
<Dr_willis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> !ndiswrapper
<digitalfreedom> thanx been some time since i been on here
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zorglu_> q. i would like to remove the purple stuff from edgy and get it back to a blue, is there a page for this ?
<zorglu_> !blue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> purple stuff?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: yep all the color went purple after upgrading to edgy. i would like to get it back to blue. i guess there is a bunch of theme to update etc...
<digitalfreedom> ok here it is..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3836/
<digitalfreedom> so anyadvice would be helpfull
<Dr_willis> select some different themes  then - i guess.  i never noticed any Purple.
<digitalfreedom> oh i get that after i do sudo apt-get install beryl
<digitalfreedom> i updated repos list as well
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot of themes not installed by default lso you may want to check out.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: well you should install edgy then :)
<Dr_willis> I am running Edgy Eft Kubuntu edition right now.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: oh, so it is just a color naming issue :)
<Dr_willis> But since i kept my /home partition - it may be using my old settings..
<Dr_willis> let me try another user.
<Alumin> maniacxs: hold on a sec, I'll backtrack some of the searches and see what I can find
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: during the whole edgy building, it was called the 'purple theme'
<zorglu_> the press and all talked about it :)
<zorglu_> ok beside that, is there a page documenting how to change all the theme ?
<zorglu_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zorglu_> seems to be the one :)
<nagyv> I can not get eject my cd. Even before Konqueror was able to browse it only very slowly, so I thought to take it out, but can't. AFAIK nothing else is using it. How could I get it?
<hammer2> im lost on that forum
<hammer2> i only need 1 command right now
<nagyv> sorry, I was wrong. I have started kaffeine 5 minutes ago to play a movie from the cd, and it started only now.
<hammer2> cant finmd it
<hammer2> i knopw its -m
<hammer2> ndisdriver -m netwg511.inf
<hammer2> bash: ndisdriver: command not found
<waylandbill> install ndisdriver first
<hammer2> its installed
<hammer2> i did 1st step already to
<Dr_willis> just use the control panel stuff anc pick a different theme..
<hammer2> ndisdriver -i file.inf
<waylandbill> oh.. the -i?
<hammer2> ya but i cant recall whats next
<digitalfreedom> any help with beryl?
<waylandbill> hammer2: -l to list?
<hammer2> modprobe nt workdisdriver -m file.inf doesn
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<digitalfreedom> i know what it is im having problems getting installed
<Sirgado> hi
<digitalfreedom> hi
<cefx> lol
<hammer2> i get command not found -l
<waylandbill> digitalfreedom: that's not suprising. the state of packages lately has been breaking stuff.
<digitalfreedom> i did a pastebin on it
<hammer2> then help says this -l                List installed drivers
<digitalfreedom> when i do sudo apt-get install beryl i get broken packages
<hammer2> go figure
<digitalfreedom> or something like that
<waylandbill> hammer2: oh... sorry I misread. ndisdriver isn't ndiswrapper.
<digitalfreedom> see my friend got visat (boooooooo) and so he is all on aboput this 3d winow crap so i weanna show him up
<digitalfreedom> vista
<hammer2> ohhh thats what i did wrong
<hammer2> i need wrapper
<hammer2> oops
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: the new name for 'theme' is 'color scheme' ? or this 'color scheme' is something else
<waylandbill> but beryl isn't done.
<digitalfreedom> yeah it is...my other luinux pal uses it all the time
<BluesKaj> schema
<digitalfreedom> if i could type today id be OK
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: i failed to find anything named 'theme' in the 'system setting'
<adaran> hey everyone. i have two displays in clone mode (using fglrx), how can i display something (like mplayer) fullscreen on the smaller display?
<hammer2> Installed drivers:
<hammer2> netwg511                driver installed, hardware present
<waylandbill> digitalfreedom: umm.. alpha is not done.
<hammer2> ok so then ndiswrapper -m file.inf right?
<digitalfreedom> alpha dshew this is giving me a headache
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  i alweays add the 'settings' panel applet - to the panel. its right there int he menus there.. i dont even go to the other settings areas.
<hammer2> dam it didnt work
<waylandbill> digitalfreedom: ok. plain and simple. there are broken packages. other than that, you're on your own.
<cefx> LjL: I'm actually looking at my xorg.conf, and I see for Depth 24 it has a bunch of resolutions listed.
<cefx> Does that change your reccomendation at all...?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: ok will look then :)
<waylandbill> you want to show your friend up tell him you didn't spend $300 on an O.S. ;-)
<cefx> e.g. -- it has 1600x1200 to 800x600 under the modes subsection of Depth 24.
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  or run kcontrol - There is some work being done on reorganizing the settings/controlpanel tools/layouts - I just use the 'old' way. :)
<LjL> cefx: which resolution is the one you *want*?
<Dr_willis> i do thinkl that 'settings' icon should be in the panel by default :)
<LjL> cefx: my advice is to only leave *that* resolution, and lower ones, but not higher ones
<waylandbill> hammer2: the driver installed. are you sure it's the right driver and is functional?
<hammer2> yup
<hammer2> im missing the -m command tho and its driving me nuts
<waylandbill> it's in the man page.
<hammer2> this page here is useless doesnt have a walk through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG511andNdiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<waylandbill> hammer2: what version ndiswrapper?
<waylandbill> WARNING: This card does not seem to work ndiswrapper 1.16 and above
<hammer2> no idea
<hammer2> i used syn to install
<waylandbill> how did you install it?
<cefx> hmmm
<hammer2> apt manager
<hammer2> syn w/e
<hammer2> synapic w/e
<waylandbill> right
<hammer2> i have the ver 1 card
<hammer2> most ppl have trouble with v3 card
<ForgeAus> are there any plans to add FFS or SFS support to parted/gparted/qtparted?
<waylandbill> hammer2: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ndiswrapper-*
<ForgeAus> (as in detect/read... I don't expect grow shrink move, etc...
<LjL> cefx: as far as refresh rates are concerned - if that is a problem - you need to look at the Monitor section, where there's the horizontal and vertical sync rates
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337220
<LjL> cefx: you can either get them from your monitor's manual, or use dpkg-reconfigure, which can give you a sort of user friendly way to "guess" them right
<cefx> yeah
<cefx> finding my monitor's manual is a bitch
<cefx> I googled and couldn't find it
<cefx> archaic hardware ftl :/
<cefx> but thanks LjL :)
<scoates> hi
<scoates> it takes a really long time for my laptop to resume from ACPI S3 (suspend to ram). Can someone suggest where I should look to figure out why?
<LjL> cefx: then nevermind it, just select the "medium" or "intermediate" or what-it's-called option in dpkg-reconfigure, and there select your desired resolution at 75Hz (or the Hz you like)
<waylandbill> hammer2: looks like you have 1.18. you need to put in 1.15 at the latest.
<LjL> cefx: keep in mind that you always need to restart X for these kinds of modifications to take effect
<waylandbill> hammer2: (assuming that page is correct of course)
<hammer2> also doesnt tell u the card ver
<hammer2> wich would help alot
<cefx> LjL: yeah
<hammer2> as theres 3 ver of it and all have different ways to install
<cefx> I may leave it as it is...these machines technically aren't mine :/
<waylandbill> ndiswrapper is pretty straightforward.
<hammer2> its working im just forgetting a command
<hammer2> shows it loaded the driver
<hammer2> -m                Write configuration for modprobe
<hammer2>  is where im stuck on
<waylandbill> but I've put in a driver and had ndiswrapper succeed to find out the driver didn't work (the one supplied by compaq for my laptop) .. I had to get a different driver before it worked.
<hammer2> i ahve the correct drivers
<waylandbill> what do you get when you do the -m?
<hammer2> my old prob was i needed a more updated kern
<hammer2> i get this
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337228
<waylandbill> drop the inf name
<waylandbill> just the -m and nothing after
<hammer2> after ndiswrapper i need to get softmac and hardmac or somehting and place into lib/firmware and also have to rename something but have a long way to go before i get there
<Sirgado> hi again, I lost connection
<waylandbill> the -m doesn't take an argument the man page says
<hammer2> same thing
<waylandbill> hmm.
<hammer2> i know im a hair away from getting it
<waylandbill> :)
<hammer2> ive done all this i just forget parts of it
<hammer2> as i said i was having a kern issue
<hammer2> kern was to old
<hammer2> now im updated but be damed if i can remember all the stpes agan
<hammer2> steps*
<waylandbill> last time I did it, I -e to remove, -i myinf.inf to install and then -l to list.
<waylandbill> maybe you need to run modprobe -a drivername
<waylandbill> like I think I did modprobe -a bcm43xx when I did mine and then it was running.
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$ modprobe -a netwg511
<hammer2> WARNING: Module netwg511 not found.
<ladykeiden> hi all. today my hard drive died. gotta reinstall at least a minimal system to get bact to work. i am getting a new laptop monday but got work to do this weekend that cant wait. can i safely move my hard drive to the new laptop and expect it to boot properly is i don't install any drivers other that for my wifi, knowing i will need to fix my wifi on the new laptop?
<hammer2> ndiswrapper -i netwg511.inf shows installed after
<hammer2> its the next thing i dunno what to do
<waylandbill> what does the -l show the driver name to be? it isnt' necessarily the name of the inf file
<andriijas> any ideas on why the last line of a channel in irssi is displayed in other channels when i switch using konsole?
<hammer2> ok think i might get it
<hammer2> depmod -a
<hammer2> ?
<cefx> Anyone know how to lock enlightenment sessions?
<hammer2> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-686/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<hammer2> oh duhhh sudo
<hammer2> lol
<cefx> or is fluxbox / blackbox a better option?
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$ sudo depmod -a netwg511.inf
<hammer2> hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$
<jhutchins> hammer2: Depmod usually doesn't have any output iirc, it builds index files.
<vbgunz> would anybody know why, my window theme manager doesn't work? I cannot change any properties of any window title bar... I cannot change the theme, the colors or anything :(
<vbgunz> anyone know how to fix this?
<hammer2> ok but im back to the same prob on the -m thing
<jhutchins> hammer2: Are you sure that an .inf file is the correct kernel module?
<hammer2> yes
<hammer2> positive
<hammer2> works in windows i copied the files onto floppy
<jhutchins> Ok, I see now that you're using ndiswrapper.
<jhutchins> All I know about ndiswrapper is that it's evil.  Sorry.
<hammer2> i know my card wirks with prism54 and my driver to
<hammer2> works*
<hammer2> having a b*tch of a time trying to remember what to do tho
<hammer2> i did this already ndiswrapper -i netwg511.inf
<hammer2> it worked
<hammer2> im lost on 2nd step tho
<hammer2> dunno what to do
<hammer2> i know its something -m i remember doing that
<hammer2> just idunno whats before after -m line
<hammer2> im goin in circles
<ladykeiden> hammer: i have a compaq presario m2000 with a broadcom wifi...have to go thru the same ndiswrapper tricks to get it to work. maybe lookup the tread for my lappy on the forum and adjust to your card?
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337231
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<hammer2> ok
<goodthing> makuseru: not that i can help you with that, but there is a working alternative called recordmydesktop, which does ogg theora too.
<makuseru> thanks, im just trying to get a recorder to work
<ladykeiden> help...how hard is it to move a hard drive from one puter to another, assuming there are only the kernel detected drivers and moduls installed? I know that in windows anthing, it is easier to fresh install than to clean up after windows has puked all over itslf..
<ladykeiden> anything*
<makuseru> ladykeiden: i reccently moved my HD into a completly new computer, the only thing that was the same was my processor and after it detected drivers which it did pretty quick it was fine
<ubuntu_> who
<makuseru> ladykeiden: no problems at all doing it
<ladykeiden> sweet makuseru... can anyone else comment on moving a hard drive to a new puter?
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> take it out, plug it in, go.
<archanoid> ladykeiden: I've done something similar (ghosting one linux image onto multiple machines)  Only thing I've ever had to adjust is the MAC address for ethernet NICs
<archanoid> everything else "just works" for me
<waylandbill> hammer2: didn't get any closer?
<makuseru> thats linux, it "just works"
<hammer2> nope
<waylandbill> c'mon.. I loved searching through 50 driver cd's with windows. :-)
<hammer2> lol
<ladykeiden> thats what i figured, but didn't wana waste a bunch of time in the move if I was wrong. Oh, btw...I am one who was driven to Linux by Vista.
<hammer2> and the forever non stop rebooting when ya install and or update
<hammer2> gotta love windblows
<makuseru> ladykeen: have you heard of Beryl?
<Little_Eagle> if you remember which stack of CD's the one you're looking is in...
<hammer2> lol
<makuseru> ladykeiden: have you heard of Beryl?
<zorglu_> !beryl
<ladykeiden> i have makuseru, but havent looked too deep
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hammer2> i had a video when they 1st came out with windows 98 and it was on t.v and they showed it and they did something and windows 98 got their screen of death lol
<makuseru> ladykeiden: it makes vistas eyecandy look like windows 3.1
<Little_Eagle> Why doesn't bot say that it's not stable and can crash your system?
<waylandbill> ladykeiden: don't worry. the ubuntu packages are broken ATM.
<hammer2> national t.v and that happened hahaha i never laughed so friggen hard
<makuseru> ladykeiden: theres deffinattly NOTHING that compares to it
<zorglu_> ladykeiden: about moving the disk, the issue come from the fact the disk has been installed on a given box, and moving to the next box may have configuration issue
<ladykeiden> where should i go to find out it the ATI 200M is better than the Intel 950 (intergated graphics processors)
<makuseru> how big is the ATI? and how old
<zorglu_> ladykeiden: so you may need to reconfigure some stuff. the amount of reconfig depends on the difference between the boxes
<waylandbill> 200M or 200 express?
<ladykeiden> xpress
<makuseru> ATI's are always a pain to deal with
<ladykeiden> well...the sticker says radion xpress 200m
<waylandbill> ok. I have the express. It does direct rendering well.
<hammer2> at least i got this far hammer@lappy:~/Desktop/NETGEAR$ ndiswrapper -l
<hammer2> Installed drivers:
<hammer2> netwg511                driver installed, hardware present
<makuseru> how big is it
<makuseru> paste |hammer2
<makuseru> !paste |hammer2
<ubotu> hammer2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hammer2> sorry didnt think it would be that big
<waylandbill> I've played neverwinter nights with it. acceptable performance for a laptop.
<drkm> how come I upload a file from console (e.g. using ftp) to my website but see the progress of it as FTP doesn't seem to show it ?
<archanoid> drkm: do you mean "how *can* I..." ?
<waylandbill> ladykeiden: the proprietary driver flakes out sometimes when trying to shutdown though
<zorglu_> youhou my apps compiles on edgy too :)
<ladykeiden> zorglu: one is ATI chipset and Sempron CPU, the other is Intel chipset and Celeron D cpu...
<zorglu_> ladykeiden: the graphic driver is likely to be reconfigured
<waylandbill> yeah.. I have the sempron. It's not bad for a $500 laptop.
<zorglu_> if both cpu are comptible with 386intel you are ok
<zorglu_> i never heard about sempron, what is it ?
<ladykeiden> can I start with a generic svga driver, then setup the drivers on the new lappy ?
<drkm> archanoid: yes how can I
<waylandbill> athlon 64 with 64 bit removed.
<drkm> how *can* I upload a file from console (e.g. using ftp) to my website but see the progress of it as FTP doesn't seem to show it ?
<zorglu_> !ftp | drkm
<ladykeiden> i like the sempron a lot, but the new lappy has Such a nice display!
<ubotu> drkm: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<waylandbill> ladykeiden: the ati should install the ati standard driver out of the box.
<archanoid> drkm: if you use wget, curl, ncftp, or many different useful ftp clients, you can get progress indicators.
<zorglu_> drkm: not good link
<zorglu_> drkm: ncftp or lftp will do it
<hatta> lftp is very nice
<zorglu_> yep i will advice for lftp too
<waylandbill> wget doesn't upload btw. :-D
<tdn> My sound is not working. I have tried all combinations of the output plugs. I have tried different speakers/headphones. But there is no sound. What can be wrong? This is my sound card: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<hatta> shell like syntax with job control, robust against disconnects
<ladykeiden> waylandbill: it does, but i'm betting that the 950 gpu on the new lappy will puke at the ati driver.
<drkm> zorglu_: thanks
<archanoid> waylandbill: okay, didn't know that about wget.  cURL does and is teh bomb.
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<waylandbill> ladykeiden: HA.. it would.. but I'm sure there's an intel one, or vesa at worst.
<archanoid> cURL is at http://curl.haxx.se/
<makuseru> ladykeiden: if your looking for nvidia drivers you need fglrx
<waylandbill> ladykeiden: anytime I had an integrated intel gpu, I ended up putting in another card.. good thing it was only desktops.
<hammer2> why does some d/l wanna open with kate but the files are not kate files?
<ladykeiden> waylandbill: forgot about vesa. that'll work so i get my cozy gui to work in
<hammer2> i need this here
<hammer2> http://prism54.org/fullmac.html
<waylandbill> makuseru: fglrx is ati, not nvidia
<hammer2> 1.4.0.3
<Little_Eagle> kate is text editor....
<hammer2> and stupid kate opens
<makuseru> oops
<hammer2> exactly the file i want isnt a txt file
<waylandbill> right click and save the file
<makuseru> i ment ATI not nvidia
<hammer2> its an arm file
<archanoid> hammer2: I'm guessing it's because kate is default handler for files w/o a set MIME type handler
<ladykeiden> i got the proprietary drivers in last night and WoW is it awesome! google earth flys!
<waylandbill> makuseru: I guess that happens. :-)
<makuseru> ya
<archanoid> hammer2: stress *guessing*
<makuseru> i wish i had gotten an nvidia rather than my ati
<hammer2> how would i fix this?
<hammer2> its done it to even a zip file earlyer
<zorglu_> wow upgrading to edgy made reduced the latency of my apps by 3 :)
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<hatta> zorglu_, 3 what?
<stdin> makuseru: looks like you need gconf
<zorglu_> hatta: reduced by 3. a factor 3. before it was 3ms average, now it is 1ms :)
<stdin> !gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<hatta> oh
<zorglu_> hatta: likely a kernel latency somewhere
<makuseru> stdin: i have it
<hatta> how do you measure it?
<archanoid> hammer2: using konquerer, check out configuration settings "File Associations"
<waylandbill> makuseru: you're missing the gconf python binding
<zorglu_> hatta: well you ping :)
<zorglu_> hmmm do i upgrade my main box too  ?:)
<stdin> !python-gconf
<ubotu> python-gconf: Python bindings for GConf2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 236 kB
<zorglu_> damn i feel lucky :)
<stdin> makuseru: ^^
<makuseru> oh ok, ill get that and try
<waylandbill> stdin: I knew what he needed, just not the exact name. :-)
<ricky_ds> Hi folks
<stdin> waylandbill: heh, I just did "apt-cache search gconf|grep python" :)
<zorglu_> .
<waylandbill> yeah.. if I wasn't starting to burn a dvd, I would've done something like that. hehe
<zorglu> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<hnsn> jag gillar korv
<stdin> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ricky_ds> When I connect my camera via USB to the computer, a window opens asking me what I want to do with it (open folder in new window etc...) what program is behind that and how can I link in my own script (which would download the photos in a given directory automatically)?
<Grubasek> HI
<Grubasek> I have a problem with kubuntu
<stdin> ask away
<Little_Eagle> most likely comp sees camera just like usb stick.  If you hooked it it would do it for any usb drive....
<ricky_ds> Little_Eagle: that would be fine
<ricky_ds> I just want to try it and see if my mom can handle that :) right now I always have to download the photos for her...
<ricky_ds> Little_Eagle: thanks for the tip
<zorglu_> yooooo upgrading main box
<waylandbill> ricky_ds: it all begins with hald. It sends the notification that removable media arrived. not sure which ioslave it notifies off hand.
<jhutchins> ricky_ds: It's not real easy to customize right now, any action you define for the camera (ie. open digikam) will probably become the default for /dev/sda, or any USB storage device.  I'd say make "Open Folder in New Window" would be the best choice.
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jhutchins> Supposedly you can customize it by USB device id, but that's not easy and hasn't worked for me.
<zorglu_> java6 is available on edgy no ?
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <- this page is old enougth, not to include edgy :)
<waylandbill> ricky_ds: In kcontrol, peripherals, storage media you'll find the definitions for the mime types that menu displays anyway.
<ricky_ds> waylandbill: looks like this is the right path... thanx
<waylandbill> no prob
<hammer2> some reason its saved as a binary file
<flavia> hi, if I have 2.6.17-10-generic for the binary invidia drivers I have to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, is that right? last time I tried I had no xserver at all
<DaSkreech> hi hammer2
<hammer2> hi
<hammer2> fighting with my netcard
<jhutchins> zorglu_: Little bit of brain required here.
<stdin> flavia: yeah, you need the restricted modules package
<hammer2> http://prism54.org/fullmac.html i need this here
<archangel_> "unable to locate RSDP" I get that on a very old pc with a live cd in it.
<hammer2> but it saves as a strange binary
<distro-tester> hello all
<jhutchins> zorglu_: 1) If it's available for dapper, why would it not be available for edgy?  You can install dapper packages on edgy.
<hammer2> :(
<archangel_> what does that mean?
<jhutchins> zorglu_:  2) Nothing in that procedure is likely to have changed between Dapper and Edgy.
<jhutchins> zorglu_: Why not just try it?
<oneeye> hello
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to use emerald theme manaegr
<stamen> manager
<stamen> in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> stamen: Ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<stdin> hammer2: huh, the firmware ?
<stamen> is it working only in XGL
<stamen> or can work in normal X session
<stdin> stamen: depends on your hardware
<archangel_> still booting..... surpisingly enough
<oneeye> need to know how to play dvds
<waylandbill> archangel_: disable ACPI
<stdin> !dvd | oneeye
<ubotu> oneeye: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<waylandbill> archangel_: Root System Description Pointer (ACPI)
<archangel_> pentium 166   lol
<waylandbill> of course, that may be telling you it already did. :-)
<archangel_> loading into x now
<stamen> stdin: what you mena
<stamen> maen
<stamen> mean
<archangel_> I cant believe its doing it, cause it wont run mepis at all
<archangel_> its smaller than ubuntu
<stamen> stdin: it is compatible for that
<waylandbill> probably a kernel difference
<archangel_> yeah
<oneeye> when i tried to open the link it said this Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<stdin> stamen: if you have an intel chip or a nvidia card (with the latest driver) you don't need xgl, but if you have an ATI card or nvidia (with the older driver) you need XGL
<archangel_> what would you reccomend for a 'feather light' install for a system like this (penium 166)? I'm going to give it to a needy family with nothing.
<waylandbill> Xubuntu.
<archangel_> ahh, ok
<waylandbill> lighterweight desktop since it's an older system
<archangel_> at the site right now, think I'll try it out
<archangel_> thanks
<intelikey> i need to connect kcontrol call by root to the running xsession   kcontrol --display :0   fails with   kcontrol: cannot connect to X server :0
<intelikey> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5710' to 'kcontrol'
<intelikey> any sujestions ?
<digitalfreedom> in adept when i click to install something or mark it for instalation i have BREAK (install) in red letters whats that all about?
<tdn> I have just installed Kubuntu 6.10. Now I would like multimedia codecs to work. I have installed w32codecs from a deb-package frmo debian-multimedia.org. And I have installed the vlc-package. But now Kaffeine cannot play videos right. Videolan can play some videos though. Also I would like to be able to hear net radio (streaming media). Can you help me with this? I have tried following the documentation I have been able to dig up via Google.
<stdin> the user running the Xsession needs to run "xhost +LOCAL:"
<stdin> intelikey: ^
<oneeye> what is the best dvd player for linex
<stdin> tdn: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Theory> kaffeine is nice
<digitalfreedom> didnt knwo there was a linex dvd player
<Theory> a bunch of people like vlc
<tdn> stdin, I have already tried that.
<tdn> oneeye, I use Kaffeine and mplayer.
<intelikey> stdin k
<oneeye> kan you help me install that to see if it works because someone helped me install vlc and it does not work
<intelikey> stdin LOCAL == bad host name
<intelikey> localhost ?
<oneeye> us
<stdin> intelikey: add the ':' to the end
<stdin> oneeye: why didn't you install vnc from the repository ?
<zorglu_> q. the package mirror site for france is 'fr.archive.ubuntu.com', correct ?
<waylandbill> linex is a bed liner for a pickup truck. :-)
<intelikey> eeek  kdeinit: Shutting down running client.
<stdin> zorglu_: yes
<zorglu_> stdin: thanks
<oneeye> not sure i did three steps
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<zorglu_> much better :)
<intelikey> stdin yeah that did it.   thanks.
<stdin> intelikey: no problem :)
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zorglu_> 8min to update via fr.archive vs 50min via archive :)
<lunchbox> do I have to install a mail server for php to work...
<lunchbox> the mail par
<stevennn> alright...if winowed mode is -w what is fullscreen?
<Raptormn> hello
<lunchbox> hi
<Raptormn> i could use some help if anyone is interested in a problem
<Raptormn> its with the install
<Raptormn> getting this error:
<Raptormn> [17179571.860000] PCI: Error while updating region 0000:03:00.0/0 (0000c00 !=00000000)
<Raptormn> [17179571.860000] PCI: Error while updating region 0000:03:00.0/2 (0000c00 !=00000000)
<Little_Eagle> Raptormn: what's problem
<Raptormn> i have a E6700 processor and dvdrw(IDE) and 2 seagate(SATA)
<Little_Eagle> Raptormn: That's hardware related... PCI Bus.
<tdn> Can you play web radio from this URL http://netradio.dr.dk/content.asp?station=undefined ?
<tdn> I would like to be able to.
<Raptormn> is there any fix
<zorglu> q. just updated a dapper into edgy, but now the
<zorglu> err
<Little_Eagle> tdn: You like that music?
<zorglu> q. just updated a dapper into edgy, all my font are nice, except the one in the 'quote' of the web page, i guess this is the monospace font ?
* zorglu is not sure to be clear :)
<Little_Eagle> Makes me think of "Beep, Beep, oh wait.  Booop, Boop, Boop."
<jose__> wenas
<Little_Eagle> Actually, it's not bad.  Getting used to it.
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy <- like in this page, all the fonts are nice, excep the one for 'glxinfo | grep direct' kindof stuff which is ugly
<tdn> Little_Eagle, Dunno. I would like to be able to hear it.~
<tdn> Little_Eagle, how do I make it work?
<hammer2> cna some one tell me what this file needs to renamed to 1.0.4.3.arm from here http://prism54.org/fullmac.html
<zorglu_> hammer2: what about asking on #prism54 ? :)
<hammer2> NO ONES ANSWERING
<hammer2> oops sorry caps
<Little_Eagle> zorglu: You're right, ugly.  It's preformatted text, which usually defaults to courier.
<zorglu_> Little_Eagle: it is ugly for you too ?
<tdn> Does anyone of you use easy-ubuntu or automatix or something like that?
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<apokryphos> tdn: for easyubuntu join #easyubuntu
<hammer2> THANK GOD FOR OLD TXT FILES I SAVED
<hammer2> ahh dam keybord touchy
<hammer2> rename 1.0.4.3.arm to  isl3890
<hammer2> bbs
<tdn> apokryphos, I do not want support for easyubuntu. I would like to know if anyone of you guys are using it? Because last time I checked it broke my system.
<jhutchins> zorglu_: What's your browser?  You can usually set default fonts within the browser, or you can set the default fixed-space font for kde in kcontrol.
<zorglu_> jhutchins: it is in konqueror, i know how to change the font but i dont know which font
<zorglu_> jhutchins: there is like 6 font in konqueror
<zorglu_> i tried 'fixed font' but it doesnt change the way it is displayed
<Dr_willis> tdn,  theres a great many horror stories about easyubuntu, and the even worse automatix. :) on the forums/wikis and so on.. i advice - to not use it. or any similer tools.
<oneeye> hey still need help with dvd player
<tdn> Dr_willis, thanks. I would like to make multimedia codecs work on my system. And I would like to do it without easyubuntu or automatix. I want to do it manually so that I can maintain the system(s). But I can't make it work. I have done what the ubuntu wikis say and what I can find on Google. But it still doesn't work.
<jhutchins> zorglu_: well, it's renderig <pre>, so experiment.  Try sans.
<zorglu_> jhutchins: ok
<Dr_willis> tdn,  ive normally just enabled the severas repository, and apt-get installed them..
<tdn> Dr_willis, ok.
<Dr_willis> tdn,  unless its some specific codecs you are having issues with. Ive also downloaded the codec packs from the mplayer homepage and installed them that way
<jhutchins> zorglu_: I would say make sure you only have one instance of knoq open, and you close and re-open between changes though, cause fixed shoudl have fixed it.
<tdn> Dr_willis, ok.
<kb3> hello dr willis
<tdn> Dr_willis, compiled it yourself?
<Dr_willis> tdn,  OR failing all that.. :) ya could use that Ubuntu Variant called "Mint Linux" it included them i think.. (but not sure how legal that is) :)
<Dr_willis> tdn,  mplayer site has deb files for the codecs. theyve worked forme in the past.. but its probverly better to use the severas or other repositories
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oneeye> hellooooo
<tdn> Dr_willis, ok.
<tdn> Dr_willis, thanks.
<zorglu_> jhutchins: well i changed all the font to weirdo stuff like arabic/russian etc..., i closed, i killed the process, did kbuildsyscoca, and reopened. no font has changed at all :)
<zorglu_> so im doing something wrong :)
<zorglu_> so really important for now, anyway. i can live with this for a while :)
<Dr_willis> tdn,  interesting news i just saw -->  Tollef Fog Heen has announced the third alpha release of Ubuntu 7.04, also known as "Herd CD" - now with painless multimedia codecs,
<nihil_sum> Is there a standard utility to change the line-endings of text files between CR, LR, and CR-LF?
<nihil_sum> s/LR/LF
<Dr_willis> theres a great many 'dos to unix' converter programs out
<Dr_willis> and proberly several 100 scripts out that do it also.
<Dr_willis> !find dos2unix
<ubotu> File dos2unix found in tofrodos
* Dr_willis pokes the bot.
<Dr_willis> !find dos
<ubotu> Found: dosfstools, tofrodos, dosage, dosbox, doscan (and 11 others)
<Dr_willis> !info tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<nihil_sum> Thanks.
<Dr_willis> There ya go. :) theres many many many many others. :)
<Dr_willis> its a good 'practice' program to make with whatever language you are learning.
<tdn> Dr_willis, ok. Cool :)
<Dr_willis> tdn,  tempted to try out Fiesty some time... may do it this weekend.
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byee
<tdn> Dr_willis, I would like to be able to listen to streaming audio from dr.dk. How do I make that work?
<morrolux> m
<hammer2> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<hammer2> :(
<tdn> I get this error when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=359
<Vincent_k> hello all
<oneeye> hey can someone help me
<firecrotch> oneeye, what's your problem?
<oneeye> i have a problem with the internet
<oneeye> when i tri to go to a sit i can not
<oneeye> an error shows up
<firecrotch> What's the error?
<oneeye> it says Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<Vincent_k> I have a question regarding madwifi in feisty, I removed the restricted modules and installed madwifi svn, everything seems to work except that I cant connect to my ap
<Vincent_k> I have a atheros 5212 based pccard
<anonymeeee> anyone have trouble playing mp3's?
<anonymeeee> getting an unrecognized format error
<hammer2> <anonymeeee> try xmms player
<hammer2> its da bomb for mp3s :)
<ScarFreewill1> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<morrolux> hi there could someone tell how to upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2.0 thanks
<stdin> !mp3 | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goodthing> anonymeeee: libxine-extracodecs are needed for amarok to play mp3
<firecrotch> oneeye, does this happen no matter what browser you use?
<oneeye> yes
<ScarFreewill1> woot heard 3 :)
<stdin> Vincent_k: you'll get better help for feisty in #ubuntu+1 and/or #kubuntu-devel
<Vincent_k> ok thanks I'll try that
<oneeye> i tried to get into google but the error popedup
<hammer2> anyone else here had or used a NetGear Wg511 netcard?
<manchicken> Vincent_k: madwifi requires the linux-restricted modules.
<hammer2> has or used*
<firecrotch> oneeye: unfortunately, I don't know much about io-slaves or anything of that nature
<hammer2> having a bitch of a time with mine here :(
<Vincent_k> manchicken: even thoug I installed madwifi separetly?
<stdin> the "Read-only file system" part looks like your root fs is mounted read-only
<anonymeeee> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<manchicken> Vincent_k: linux-restricted-modules is the "supported" way of running that device.  There may be other ways to do it, but you may have a hard time finding someone else who knows how to help you.
<firecrotch> hammer2: what kind of problems are you having? I have a similar Netgear card (not the exact same one though)
<hammer2> connecting
<hammer2> :)
<firecrotch> hammer2: are you using wlassistant?
<hammer2> just been trying with thye term dhclient eth1
<firecrotch> hammer2: I doubt that the card is eth1
<hammer2> ive tried ndiswrapper to no avail
<hammer2> i got it installed
<hammer2> just i dunno the whole process
<firecrotch> hammer2:  I'm pretty sure you don't need ndiswrapper for your card, it should just work
<hammer2> can ya help me with t
<hammer2> brb bring my other pc in and ill pull the plug here
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> i was already here i guess lol
<the_hammer> plugs pulled
<the_hammer> term is open
<the_hammer> still here fire?
<the_hammer> well so much for that i guess
<the_hammer> nothing but headaches ive had lately
<firecrotch> sorry, helping someone else too, the_hammer
<the_hammer> ok
<firecrotch> So when you just plug in the card, what happens?
<the_hammer> nadda
<the_hammer> it has the prism driver installed
<prinze> y los cuerpos???
<prinze> cuerpos femeninos'
<prinze> dnd estan?
<the_hammer> englisg prince?
<firecrotch> no aqui, prinze
<prinze> no hay cuerpos??
<prinze> cuerpos del kubunto??
<the_hammer> u understand that fire what they sayin?
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> thats neat i guess
<firecrotch> the_hammer:  something about women, I think
<prinze> were're the fucking girls bodys??
<the_hammer> ahh there the english
<prinze> oh
<prinze> excuse me
<the_hammer> prinze if ya cant get a date in the real world that should tell u something
<prinze> is my first xperience in kubuntu linux
<prinze> now i am pro linux
<prinze> we have here in our town and a conference about linex
<the_hammer> gonna be a long day here now isnt it
<prinze> you know??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<prinze> extremadura
<prinze> spain
<prinze> linex
<prinze> any else comming?
<Quintix> I really messed up X; I can't even login; I went into the consol and started X as root after setting it to vewa
<Quintix> vesa
<Quintix> the screen is running at 60hz; it is hurting my eyes
<prinze> well see you, from extremadura house of linex !!!
<the_hammer> fire are u there?
<prinze> good luck , this is the real shit for the world
<prinze> i support it
<the_hammer> lspci shows this 03:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01) if this helps ya any
<firecrotch> sorry, the_hammer
<firecrotch> the_hammer: have you even tried connecting using wlassistant ?
<prinze> http://www.myspace.com/darksoundband
<the_hammer> i think ya but little box is emty
<firecrotch> the_hammer: so it's not finding any access points?
<xenophile7x7> its off topic in here,  do you guys know a room whre i can get some help with ssl and pgp?
<Skrot-> Is it possible to check which packages depends on a specific package?
<prinze> any else know about linex?? please
<the_hammer> nope
<the_hammer> its shows in eth1 but not ready error
<Pants> Hiall.
<prinze> linex is the version in Extremadura Spain
<Pants> Anyone mind helping me with a graphics card issue?
<firecrotch> the_hammer: you might want to try knetworkmanager instead, it's much better than wlassistant
<makuseru> whats the best way to rip songs off a cd and turn them to MP3's?
<Pants> I have a mobility radeon x1600, can someone please tell me where to find and how to install the drivers?
<the_hammer> think i have to install that then
<makuseru> Pants: you need fglrx
<the_hammer> says unknown command when i do alt F2
<Pants> I already attempted to set my GFX drivers to fglrx,
<makuseru> !fglrx | Pants
<ubotu> Pants: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<firecrotch> the_hammer:  it's not installed by default
<firecrotch> I have no idea why it's not though
<the_hammer> ok ill be back in a few
<Pants> I've attempted to do a lot of things, every time I come up to the Boot screen though, it comes up, goes through, and when it should load up Kubuntu, it just makes a green line go across the screen.
<Pants> Only way it doesn't do that is if my graphics drivers are at VESA.
<makuseru> vesa is default ati
<Pants> Yeah but my refresh rate is horrible,
<Pants> And I can't really do much of anything,
<makuseru> thats why you need fglrx
<Pants> I want to put beryl on this thing.
<Pants> How abouts would I do so then?
<Pants> My friend attempted to aid me in that situation,
<makuseru> unless your ATI is super old like mine
<makuseru> !fglrx | Pants
<ubotu> Pants: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pants> Hahaha.
<Pants> Alright.
<makuseru> whats the best way to rip songs off a cd and turn them to MP3's?
<SeanTater> makuseru: how many CD's and how organized are you?
<makuseru> just one
<SeanTater> makuseru: then brorse konqueror to audiocd:/
<SeanTater> makuseru: /browse/
<makuseru> just a sec
<SeanTater> makuseru: and drag the ones from the MP3 folder to the folder (like /home/makuseru) you want them in
<makuseru> the CD dosnt show up anywhere
<Pants> New issue!
<Pants> When I sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg bla bla bla,
<SeanTater> makuseru: Is the CD in?
<Pants> It comes up with some errors,
<Pants> talking about how I can't connect to xserver,
<Pants> And the same happens when I attempt to save.
<firecrotch> Pants:  First, you don't want to use sudo with graphical apps
<firecrotch> use kdesu instead
<Pants> Thanks.
* goodthing uses cdparanoia and soundKonverter
<Pants> Permission Denied when I attempt to kdesu it.
<metellius> I'm running livecd now, the preview  7.04 herd-2 release. the installer crashed, and I'd like to update it and see if it works better. Any ideas on what packages the installer consists of? (ubiquity?)
<Pants> And yes, I'm on root.
<the_hammer> its installed i click run nothing happens
<denk_> hello9
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337398
<hammer2> iwconfig i got pastebin
<firecrotch> hammer2: ifdown eth1  then ifup eth1
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Pants> Under Section: Device, what should the identifier be?
<Pants> It says "RADEON X1600 MOBILITY"
<zorglu> Pants: i believe this is advesory only - aka you can put whatever your want
<the_hammer> its offical my pc hates me
* zorglu is booting his main box under edgy... suspens :)
<the_hammer> its hanging on enableing interface eth1
<the_hammer> fell back to disabled now
<firecrotch> the_hammer: ifconfig eth1 up
<firecrotch> sometimes ifup does weird stuff
<zorglu> the_hammer: smell like dhcp issue from here
<Pants> Well I had an issue installing my card.
<zorglu> ok my box choosed to do fsck for the first edgy boot :)
<mambo> hi
<the_hammer> timer expired
<mambo> does anybody know a program to make remote desktop with a windows from kubuntu???
<the_hammer> ssh mabe mambo?
<mambo> wont work
<intelikey> somebody knows a good url for a list of open sourced hardware ?   things that work in linux.  not like the printers and winmodems crap that i've been messing with  ???
<zorglu> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<herk> irc.freenode.net
<firecrotch> the_hammer: I'm also thinking it's a dhcp issue
<the_hammer> oh yeah i forgot about the vnc lol
<the_hammer> naaa i know its the card drivers
<mambo> I cant install vnc in the windows system
<mambo> any other idea?
<the_hammer> i had it going once already but it died cuz of stupid hot plug conflicts
<jott> rdp / rdesktop?
<jott> @mambo
<mambo> rdp?
<the_hammer> i can connect np with wired net
<jott> mambo the regular "remote desktop" for windows
<mambo> ok, i'll look for it
<mambo> thks
<the_hammer> i use to have mepis but it was nothing but headaches in there so i installed kubuntu cuz was suggested i get updated kern and then i updated kubuntu with apt-get kernel
<jott> mambo: for kubuntu you need "rdesktop" and "krdc" as gui...
<underdog5004> I'm at work with a linux box. I can ssh into my home server, but I can't ftp to it (I don't think I've got a port open for it). How can I transfer files from my server to my work box?
<jott> underdog5004: scp :)
<jott> or sftp..
<intelikey> scp
<underdog5004> !scp > underdog5004
<underdog5004> thanks
<zorglu_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !mp3 | zorglu
<ubotu> zorglu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> it's codecS
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<firecrotch> the_hammer: There's a driver that supposedly works for your card
<intelikey> so nobody has a goto spot for hardware listings ?
<underdog5004> intelikey, E: Couldn't find package scp
<firecrotch> the_hammer: http://prism54.org/
<intelikey> don't look for a package.  just use the command.
<intelikey> man scp
<underdog5004> ah, it's built-in?
<underdog5004> gotcha
<the_hammer> been there
<the_hammer> renamed it placed to /lib/firmware
<intelikey> actually it's part of the openssh-client package underdog5004
<intelikey> but you said you could ssh in    so i knew you had it.
<underdog5004> intelikey, thanks for the help.
<underdog5004> scp Peter* matthew@ipaddress:PeterMusic   ?
<underdog5004> /home/matthew/PeterMusic
<underdog5004> ?
<firecrotch> the_hammer: so you recompiled your kernel and everything?
<makuseru> how can i convert a wav to an mp3 in kubuntu
<zorglu_> ah ok, my issue is not codec. just that kaffeine doesnt launch at all :)
<underdog5004> zorglu, killall kaffeine
<the_hammer> ya mean from my update?
<underdog5004> then try it
<the_hammer> its all auto was a kernel image
<the_hammer> if we are talking bout the same thing
<intelikey> scp user@remoteip:/path/file user@localhostip:/destination   ?
<zorglu_> underdog5004: ok retrying
<the_hammer> i cant see it being a dhc issue considering that i have 4 pcs on the net
<firecrotch> the_hammer: yeah, probably not
<underdog5004> intelikey, "user@remoteip" <== remote in relation to my work box or server?
<Pants> Ok got the graphics drivers installed, anyone mind sending me to a guide for XGL/Beryl install on KDE? :)
<firecrotch> !beryl | Pants
<ubotu> Pants: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Pants> Thanks! :D
<intelikey> scp user@localip:/path/file user@remoteip:/dest   ?     depends on which way you want to move things....
<underdog5004> I want to move things from my server to my work box. I'm at my work box ssh'ing to my server
<firecrotch> the_hammer: Maybe start over with ndiswrapper... should be able to get it to work
<the_hammer> do u know all the ndiswrapper commands?
<the_hammer> not sure what the 2nd command is?
<intelikey> scp user@server:/path/file user@workbox:/destination
<the_hammer> ill connect just a sec
<firecrotch> the_hammer:  nope, never used it.  My card is a newer Netgear with the Atheros chipset
<Pants> That forum really doesn't have a way to install berly,
<Pants> Beryl*
<Pants> Just an installation support forum.
<the_hammer> lucky you
<firecrotch> Pants: if you hang on one second, I'll find the guide I used
<Pants> Thanks Fire :D
<Pants> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Installing_Xgl_and_Beryl
<Pants> That it?
<firecrotch> Nope
<firecrotch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<the_hammer> dam ghosts
<vbgunz> for all those who remembered I had problems with kaffeine and wmv choppy audio, well, it seems on Kubuntu, I needed to build the the latest xine-lib 1.1.4. I did this and the problem went away
<zorglu_> underdog5004: cool did the trick :)
<goodthing> anyone tried krecordmydesktop? Just curious :)
<intelikey> what's a good cheep well supported new printer ?
<Pants> No matter what I do, at the end it says "couldn't find package, beryl."
<underdog5004> intelikey, ssh: home: Name or service not known
<firecrotch> the_hammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG511andNdiswrapper  could be of some help :)
<firecrotch> Pants: did you add  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main to your sources.list?
<Pants> Oh shat! I didn't, thanks, sorry forgot :X
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to change the background in  konqueror, it is white which seem quite 'harsh/hard' with the purple background
<mambo> checking for gcc... no
<mambo> checking for cc... no
<mambo> checking for cc... no
<mambo> checking for cl... no
<mambo> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mambo> ???
<jager> dammit
<jager> who do you have to kill to get sound to work in flash
<jager> i just erased and did a fresh install
<jager> still doesn't work
<jager> fuckit
<jager> deal with it later
<Pants> Eh, the session adding part is for GNOME.
<Pants> Where's the KDE session startup for Beryl?
<intelikey> underdog5004 i don't recognize "home:" as a command either   what string did that come from ?
<firecrotch> Pants: You just need to add it to your ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<goodthing> mambo: plz try to use pastebin next time
<distro-tester> any one know's hot tcp spy works and if it's gui?
<goodthing> mambo: try it after installing build-essentials
<the_hammer> im bout ready to to boot this laptop out the window
<goodthing> *-s
<firecrotch> Pants: it just needs to be a link to /usr/bin/beryl-manager
<the_hammer> ill give the stupid thing root alright ill plant it 100 feet into the ground
<jott> underdog5004: the gui approach would be to open konqueror and type fish://uesr@yourserverip and drag the file over ;)
<zorglu_> q. i just upgraded to edgy, and the small applet icon of the taskbar are only 1 per column instead of 2.... making them using much larger space
<the_hammer> been working on it a bloody week now and still going whats sad is im no further ahead today then i was the day i started
<zorglu_> is there a way to get those icon smaller ?
<firecrotch> the_hammer: did you try that link I gave?
<makuseru> how can i convert a wav to an mp3 in kubuntu
<underdog5004> thanks, jott
<the_hammer> ya it didnt help
<zorglu_> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> clicked on a few links on that link and nadda
<BluesKaj> the_hammer, what's the prob?
<zorglu_> makuseru: there is a special tools made by ubuntu for that
<zorglu_> !mp3 | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> makuseru: you will likely find it from those links
<underdog5004> jott, I love you. I'm gonna name one of my children after you.
<the_hammer> peice of crap NetGear WG511 ver 1 card wont let me connect to the net
<mambo> @goodthing where can i find buil-essentials?
<BluesKaj> wireless?
<the_hammer> yup pcmia
<zorglu_> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<the_hammer> it hates me
<goodthing> makuseru: soundkonverter, transkode or just lame can do that for you
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_hammer> i had it connected before for about 3 mins or so then i reboot and it was dead again
<firecrotch> Well, what did you do that got it working, the_hammer?
<mambo> goodthing>>> where can i find buil-essentials?
<zorglu_> !build | mambo
<ubotu> mambo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<the_hammer> ndiswrapper and then also the softmac and hardmac or what ever
<x_link> Hi
<Pants> I have Beryl manager up,
<the_hammer> im lost with the ndiswrapper
<firecrotch> hi, x_link
<Pants> But I can't rotate or anything.
<Pants> what's up with that?
<mambo> thks ubotu
<the_hammer> i got as far as ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<the_hammer> and then i dunno whats next
<firecrotch> Pants, you'll have to set that up in the beryl settings manager
<goodthing> mambo: get konsole in front and hit "apt-cache seach build-essentail" with the quotes
<x_link> I will soon get a second computer and I thought I would try Kubuntu, since I don't like GNOME it has to be Kubuntu =)
<goodthing> *search
<x_link> But.. is Ubuntu/kubuntu like Debian, a stabel and unstable version?
* goodthing needs a fresh pair of fingers...
<x_link> pointy: Which version of debian are you using?
<x_link> Sorry
<firecrotch> x_link, sort of, yes
<x_link> pointy: Which version of Beryl.
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey
<pointy> huh?
<slyfox> Anyone here has a working Kopete with Google talk ?
<x_link> pointy: Sorry
<pointy> :)
<x_link> I meant phants
<x_link> But he went
<pointy> yeaqh
<pointy> * yeah
<firecrotch> x_link: if you want the most stable, use Dapper
<firecrotch> x_link: Less stable would be Edgy, and the "cutting edge" is Feisty (not recommended)
<firecrotch> x_link: Edgy is plenty stable though
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey. I use Debian Etch right now.
<x_link> I want a version  with new versions of apps.
<mambo> now what?
<x_link> firecrotch: Can you say that Edgy is like Debian Etch/Testing?
<firecrotch> x_link:  then you definitely want Edgy
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey.
<x_link> firecrotch: Kubuntu is almost like Debian right?
<x_link> Just newer packages etc. ?
<x_link> I even heard from a guy that Kubuntu is a bit faster?
<goodthing> mambo: with that you should be able to check whether a package is in the repositoties of you sources.list file
<JOSF> Does anyone know what the --debian switch *exactly* does in 'python setup.py install --debian' ?
<firecrotch> x_link: Kubuntu is based on Debian sid
<BluesKaj> !todisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todisc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey.
<goodthing> mambo: or just do: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and see what that gives you
<mambo> its there.. thats why i dont know what is happening
<x_link> firecrotch: Well it will proberly be good =)
<firecrotch> x_link: I haven't had Edgy break yet :)
<x_link> firecrotch: I once tried it for 5 minutes on a P II, I just installed it quick to see how it is.
<x_link> The Menu had so little things.
<x_link> firecrotch: You mean any crashes?
<slyfox> Can Kopete voice talk to google talk ?
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337446
<firecrotch> x_link: none that I didn't cause by doing something really stupid
* goodthing needs someone who's into repairing fingers
<hammer2> if ya know ndiswrapper take alook http://pastebin.ca/337446
<firecrotch> hammer2: seems to me as if you've got it all set
<hammer2> how do i load it tho
<anti_system32> como puedo borrar el firestarter
<BluesKaj> err no google talk in linux ?
<hammer2> i know theres more commands to run like rmmod or something
<anti_system32> el corta fuego
<x_link> firecrotch: hehe ok
<firecrotch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<x_link> firecrotch: Thanks for the info mate!
<firecrotch> x_link: my pleasure
<x_link> firecrotch: I will join this channel when I installed Kubuntu Edgy
<x_link> firecrotch: Do you have the url to the latet edgy version?
<ladonlan> hola a todos
<ladonlan> ya lo instale
<ladonlan> jeje que bonit
<firecrotch> http://kubuntu.com/download.php#latest
<hammer2> all i did was ndiswrapper -i netwg51.inf
<ladonlan> bonito
<hammer2> not sure whats next
<firecrotch> !es | ladonlan
<ubotu> ladonlan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hammer2> but i know theres more
<firecrotch> hammer2: ifup eth1
<firecrotch> it should work now
<x_link> firecrotch: Thanks
<firecrotch> x_link:  no prb
<x_link> firecrotch: Will Kubuntu work good on a AMD Athlon 700MHz, 1GB SDRAM PC133 ?
<intelikey> yes x_link
<intelikey> unless you think you have to have beryl
<hammer2> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<hammer2> MAKES NO SENSE
<intelikey> ifconfig
<firecrotch> hammer2: sorry, I'm kinda learning this along with you...
<intelikey> is it up ?
<hammer2> it just says my other net info etho
<firecrotch> hammer2: it should be wlan0 (according to what I'm reading)
<x_link> firecrotch: kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<intelikey> oh wifi ?
<hammer2> its always red as eth1
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x_link> hrmm I think that's the version I already have on a cd.
<hammer2> thats what i thought to that should be under something like that and not eth1
<firecrotch> x_link: yep, that's the one
<hammer2> ill disconneced
<hammer2> then get iwconfig again
<hammer2> and then reconnect pastebin
<x_link> firecrotch: Okey
<x_link> Thanks once again mate!
<firecrotch> hammer2:   sudo depmod -a    sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<x_link> I really appreicate it!
<x_link> =) I will be back when I have ubuntu
<firecrotch> x_link: :D
<x_link> Kubuntu sorry
<the_hammer> rebooting it
<x_link> intelikey: No, I will not have Beryl on that machine.
<x_link> intelikey: But will it really run smoothly and fast?
<Pants> !xglfr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xglfr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikhouvanje> hai everyone
<firecrotch> Hi, ikhouvanje
<ikhouvanje> spreekt er iemand hier nederlands?
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<intelikey> x_link i run kde on ubuntu on a p1mmx 100mhz  64m ram 33mhz fsb    you tell me how much differance in that and what you described...
<ikhouvanje> ok
<ikhouvanje> #ubuntu-nl
<ikhouvanje> if i wanna go to #ubuntu-nl
<ikhouvanje> how do i do
<firecrotch> ikhouvanje:  /join #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> in the server textbox ikhouvanje
<ikhouvanje> thx
<devilsadvocate> why is amarok-engines not in the default kubuntu install?
* goodthing also loves ikhouvanje
<HymnToLife> because the developpers didn't include it
<the_hammer> ok that command  sudo depmod -a    sudo modprobe ndiswrapper put me to a prompt
<x_link> intelikey: hehe ok, Well that's good that it runs well.
<x_link> Bye everybody !
<x_link> Take care!
<the_hammer> sorry took so long but rebooted and did the command
<firecrotch> the_hammer: no errors?
<zorglu_> kubuntu has to learn to leave the previous theme when upgrading. the theme are full of 10years old stuff but not the dapper stuff
<HymnToLife> the_hammer, that's normal, now do    sudo iwconfig
<the_hammer> no
<phobiac> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> x_link i've never yet seen a system that everything you clicked was instant ready.   and don't expect too.   but the hard ware you described is more than adaquit for the modern linux system.   if you want 3D multi-desktop special affects that might be pushing it...  but for the "default" system it's more than enough.
<Shak1> !cascade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cascade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> !Qtparted
<Shak1> !opencascade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opencascade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<the_hammer> getting a not ready error want me to paste bin ?
<devilsadvocate> HymnToLife, that isnt a real excuse. i took me a month to figure out why i cant stream
<the_hammer> ill plug and then show ya the paste
<HymnToLife> devilsadvocate, do you honestly thing you are owed an excuse ?
<HymnToLife> think*
<devilsadvocate> HymnToLife, no. but i was hoping there was a reason it was not included
<nanda> how do I install a .run bunary?
<nagyv> nanda: run it in konsole?
<HymnToLife> maybe there is one, ask the package maintainer
<BluesKaj> !partition | phobiac
<ubotu> phobiac: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HymnToLife> nanda, sh /path/to/file.run
<HymnToLife> with sudo if needed
<firecrotch> nanda: you don't, you just click it and it runs (at least that's the point of it)
<nanda> Hymn: thanks, that seems to be working
<phobiac> BluesKaj: I got it under control now, thanks though.
<nanda> thanks
<BluesKaj> phobiac, GParted is easier to use and very stable
<ikhouvanje> hai
<ikhouvanje> #kubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> ikhouvanje, click on Freenode tab , type /join #kubuntu-nl
<intelikey> hmmm i can't make the printer print or the scanner scan or the bluetooth work as a modem when did linux stop supporting hardware and start working on eyecandy ???
<musya> can i transfer my firefox bookmarks into konqueror or vis versa
<ladonlan> hola otra vez
<musya> ?
<phobiac> BluesKaj: Yeah, I was trying to remember Gparted's name. What's up with Qtparted though? No option that I could see to copy and paste partitions around.
<phobiac> musya: Open up konqueror if you don't have it open.
<musya> ok
<ladonlan> hola
<firecrotch> the_hammer: update?
<mefisto__> getting no sound. I have 2 soundcards, but half the time when I boot into kubuntu I get no sound. I suspect my other soundcard (which is not connected to speakers) is active. How do I select which soundcard kubuntu uses?
<BluesKaj> QTparted , is buggy in my experience , so I went with the sure thing and burned GParted to a disk ...it's alive cd that you boot
<firecrotch> ladonlan: hola
<firecrotch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<the_hammer> sorry had an unexpected visiter on my way to pastebin
<zetor> hello all!
<phobiac> musya: Go to bookmarks>edit bookmarks
<phobiac> Then file>import bookmarks
<hammer2> http://pastebin.ca/337481
<firecrotch> zetor: hello!
<musya> ok
<the_hammer> there it is
<the_hammer> fire?
<phobiac> Choose to import mozilla bookmarks.
<phobiac> You should be in /home/yourusername/.mozilla
<firecrotch> the_hammer: I'm stumped
<the_hammer> me 2
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, open kmix and check the swirch tab to see which card is turned on
<the_hammer> been at it a week already
<BluesKaj> switch
<the_hammer> it was connected for about 3 minds but i reboot and that was it hasnt ran since and was told to update my kerns and mabe change distro i done all that
<phobiac> musya: there should be a profiles folder, head into it and then go to the folder that is your profile. If there's only one just choose it.
<hammer2> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-rc6-686 |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2398.076 MHz | Bogomips: 4800.03 | Mem: 335/488M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 26.35G Free: 22.70G | Procs: 99 | Uptime: 17 mins 17 secs | Load: 0.06 0.17 0.19  | Vpenis: 34.8 cm | Vboobies: 36D | Screen: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 0.11M Out: 0.03M
<firecrotch> the_hammer: ifconfig eth1 down
<phobiac> There should be a boomarks.html file, choose it and click open.
<firecrotch> the_hammer: then ifconfig eth1 up
<zetor> anybody here got the error dialog after you start konq after todays updates?
<intelikey> zetor version ?
<zetor> 3.5.6
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer# ifconfig eth1 down
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer#
<mefisto__> I don't understand what you mean by "which card is turned on" in the switch tab. I can select either card in kmix (at the top, it says "current mixer")
<zetor> on Edgy
<firecrotch> hammer2: that's good
<intelikey> dapper here
<firecrotch> hammer2: remember that you'll only get a message if there is problem most of the time
<hammer2> yup
<firecrotch> hammer2: now ifconfig eth1 up
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer# root@lappy:/home/hammer# ifconfig eth1 up
<hammer2> bash: root@lappy:/home/hammer#: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> yeah mefisto__ , but which one has the light turned on?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: also, when sound DOES work, changing the soundcard in kmix doesn't change which soundcard is being used
<firecrotch> hammer2: try wlan0 instead
<underdog5004> hammer2, or ra0
<intelikey> hammer2 look at the error ^
<intelikey> :)
<hammer2> same on all
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer# root@lappy:/home/hammer# ifconfig wolan up
<hammer2> bash: root@lappy:/home/hammer#: No such file or directory
<hammer2> root@lappy:/home/hammer# root@lappy:/home/hammer# ifconfig ra0 up
<hammer2> bash: root@lappy:/home/hammer#: No such file or directory
<intelikey> root@lappy:/home/hammer#: <<<< not a command.
<BluesKaj> well mefisto__ you can tell which card is being used, so connect accordingly
<phobiac> Partitioning takes a long time :(
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I have no idea what you mean. there are "lights" on for various things in each soundcard settings in the switches tab
<intelikey> think about it.
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: how can I tell which card is being used?
<BluesKaj> sorry mefisto__ , my poor memry again , i meant the "input" tab
<hammer2> intel cuz im root so i dont have to piss around sudo this and that
<hammer2> sudo su :
<zorglu_> i think there is a purple cabal :)
<intelikey> hammer you are telling it to execute root@lappy:/home/hammer#:
<keldon85> hi, I am getting some issues with kubuntu 6.10
<zorglu_> all the themes proposed in kubuntu edgy are halfbacked EXCEPT the purple one :)
<intelikey> hammer you are telling it to execute root@lappy:/home/hammer
<firecrotch> keldon85: what's the problem?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: the settings in kmix are as they always are, whether I have sound or not
<goodthing> Hmm, recordmydesktop should be in ubuntu too now it's in sid...
<keldon85> firecrotch: for some reason qparted is crashing when I attempt to manually edit the partition table
<intelikey> everything after the  # in your command string is considered a comment.
<BluesKaj> then check the output tab to make sure it's turned on
<intelikey> i.e. the ifconfig blah is commented out and bash is trying to execute the command you gave it.     namely "root@lappy:/home/hammer"
<hammer2> ahh ok
<hammer2> i see whatcha ment
<intelikey> :)
<hammer2> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<hammer2> eth1
<firecrotch> keldon85: is it giving any error messages or anything?
<hammer2> fire we got this error SIOCSIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<hammer2> off of eth1
<firecrotch> hammer2: I have no clue what that means
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: make sure what is turned on? I have sliders in the output tab, and they are where they always are
<hammer2> me ither lol
<hammer2> i just know my system is borked
<jcz`> me EITHER hahaha
<jcz`> u mean *boinked*
<keldon85> firecrotch: it just says "the advanced partitioner (qparted) crashed. Further information can be found in /var/...."
<intelikey> me too.   bash i know.  networking, i know not.
<BluesKaj> ok mefisto__ , what does it say beside the horizontal balance control at the bottom?
<firecrotch> keldon85:  did you look at the further information that it says to check?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: the name of the soundcard, depending on which one I select to control in kmix
<keldon85> firecrotch: it says that support for NTFS filesystems is not
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to reduce the icon in the panel (the one for the applet), all the icon of the taskbar are tunable, except this one
<intelikey> the taskbar has an icon ?
<the_hammer> lol
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, check sys/settings/sound system/hardware/autodetect
<firecrotch> keldon85:  are you trying to resize an NTFS partition or something?
<zorglu_> intelikey: well when you start amarok/konversation/kopete you got a small icon in the taskbar
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: is that a file? or a command?
<zorglu_> intelikey: how to reduce the size of those icones
<keldon85> no, I'm just trying to install kubuntu at the moment; there already exists an NTFS partition but I am not trying to resize it
<BluesKaj> it's in the k-menu , mefisto__
<keldon85> I just want to make use of the existing linux partitions
<zorglu_> intelikey: i got a single row of them because they are too large, and this use useless space
<intelikey> zorglu_ mmm make the taskbar smaller ?
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!
<zorglu_> intelikey: nope their size doesnt change
<firecrotch> keldon85:  Just let the installer do the partitioning.
<ScarFreewill> whats the console cmd to launch java web start?
<keldon85> as long as it leaves my other partitions I don't mind
<luca_b> ScarFreewill: javaws
<intelikey> zorglu_ i've never encountered that.   if jucato was around he could tell ya
<zorglu_> intelikey: kcontrol -> appearance -> icon -> advanced -> panel and this is the only one for which the size is NOT tunable :)
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok i will ask him
<intelikey> stdin maybe too
<lunchbox> how do I use PHP mail, if I dont have a local mail server
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: and what am I checking? it's set to autodetect
<firecrotch> keldon85: it will ask you how you want to install it (either completely overwrite everything or put Kubuntu alongside Windows)
<orient2000> for icons and a bar  -  system settings, appearance, icons
<eyedol59> could anybody please tell me what i need to install in order to build a C program that needs the stdio header?
<andrea_> www.freepenguin.135.it
<firecrotch> keldon85:  It will ask how much space you want to leave for Windows, also
<zorglu_> orient2000: yep but same things than thru kcontrol directly, aka you cant change the size of panel icon
<luca_b> eyedol59: a "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will get the packages you need
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, check the general tab thereand see what settings are turned on
<intelikey> more errors from kde... trying to create local folder /root/share: Not a directory
<keldon85> firecrothc: the only options it has is 1: resize partition #5 and use freed space, Erase entire disk and manually edit
<intelikey> trying to create local folder /root/socket-ibm300pl: Not a directory
<intelikey> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/root/.ICEauthority'.
<intelikey> QSettings: error creating /root/.qt
<keldon85> firecrotch: as long as partition #5 is my existing linux partition that would be fine
<firecrotch> keldon85:  Well, what is your existing one?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: all settings are default. As I said, sometimes it boots up and works, sometimes there is no sound.
<ScarFreewill> is it possable to let java apps run with alsa?
<eyedol59> luca_b: thank you very much!
<keldon85> firecrotch: I have no idea what is at partition #5, but I suspect it is one of my windows partitions because the size of it is too large
<BluesKaj> then mefisto__ it could be a hardware prob, like your spkr connections
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<keldon85> it is 231.2GB; so it doesn't seem to have seen my existing linux partitions
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm trying to install linuxtv-dvb on a 2.6.17-10-generic. It gives me several compilation errors (for example: i had to change, in srcs, a macro called "MODULE_PARM" with "module_param"),,, so i ask: which is the correct way of proceeding? i should patch the kernel or the source code of the drivers? thnks
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: no, it can't be a hardware problem. The hardware is fine. It works in windows, and works half the time in kubuntu
<zorglu_> !java6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keldon85> zorglu_: once you follow the instructions given from java you should be able to pick up java 1.6
<zorglu_> keldon85: currently trying to get ride of gcj :)
<ubuntu> &nick alkemist
<keldon85> ubuntu: be careful not to make the mistake of writing &msg NickServ IDENTIFY ****
<keldon85> ^_^
<BluesKaj> well mefisto__ , sorry that's as much as i can help , I can't think of anything else except to check the alsamixer in the k-menu
<distro-tester> who knows how to use tcpspy here and if t's gui?
<ubuntu> &server irc.tin.it
<intelikey> revealing a plain text passwd ...
<keldon85> ubuntu: have you configured your keyboard to your locale?
<ScarFreewill> i don't get it they call gcj free java and they call sun java Proprietary why? both is gpl is it not?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I don't have alsamixer in kmenu. do you mean alsamixer in console?
<intelikey> & != /
<luca_b> keldon85: I think he's just pushing the wrong key, probably shift+6 instead of shift+7 (which is / on an Italian keyboard)
<intelikey> / != &
<BluesKaj> ok try that
<luca_b> and shift + 6 gives &
<intelikey> 7 here
<keldon85> ScarFreewill: both are free, and Java
<keldon85> does have it's source for it's classes on gpl; but I don't think the core VM is open source
<keldon85> that part [I believe]  is still proprietry
<zorglu_> arg eclipse is ugly :)
<luca_b> keldon85: Some more parts will be opened throughout this year, but I don't remember which
<zorglu_> something is wrong in gtk somehow :)
<keldon85> zorglu_: refrain from such blasphemy !!! ^_^
<eMish_> I can't find 'mplayer' package.
<luca_b> !mplayer
* ScarFreewill loves eclipse ;)
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<zorglu_> keldon85: it was fine in dapper, i miss something
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<adaptr> !mplayer
<keldon85> luca_b: hmmm, well it's free anyway; but how does it shape up in comparison to the mono VM speedwise?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I've tried that, but don't know if I can select which soundcard alsamixer uses. it's currently displaying the one I don't want
<Kristophe> anyone know how to install dansguardian without clamav?
<luca_b> keldon85: I am not sure, but I've never tried mono (my opinions on that can't be expressed)
<eMish_> !enable multiverse repo
<eMish_> [grimly]  How do I enable the multiverse repo ?
<luca_b> eMish_: You need to add a line to the /etc/apt/sources.list (I don't know how to do that via GUI, I always edit it in commandline)
<keldon85> but it looks like I will be forced to stick with suse, and their community is (unfortunately) disencouragine
<intelikey> !repos
<keldon85> *disencouraging
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, maybe someone more knowldgeable than me can help you ...I've run out of suggestions except to use the soundcard that works , not the one that you want :)
<eMish_> ok
<ScarFreewill> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml when i go there it tells me i have the latest version of java i've got 150_08 and 6 is out :P
<eMish_> How do I switch default broser from konqueror to firefox (I already install ff) ?
<andrej_> yes
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: even if I did use the other soundcard, half the time kubuntu would boot up using the other one
<SeanTater> eMish_: try configuring "KDE Components"
<eMish_> ok
<mefisto__> I remember when I had dapper installed, someone told me how to add a soundcard to a blacklist, so that it is NOT used at all. does anyone know how that is done?
* eMish_ searches for "KDE components" in System Settings
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, then remove one soundcard and it might default to the one that's connected
<eMish_> SeanTater: for "KDE COmponents" in ?
<luca_b> mefisto__: You need to add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SeanTater> eMish_: It's in kcontrol -- I don't know about "System Settings"
<mefisto__> thanks luca_b!!!!
<luca_b> mefisto__: using the syntax "blackist <modulename>"
<eMish_> tx
<zorglu_> hmm ok so the upgrade went pretty well
<luca_b> errr
<zorglu_> just the appearance remain a problem after a one day :)
<luca_b> I meant blacklist
<luca_b> not blackist
<SeanTater> eMish_: Alt-F2 -> kcontrol -> KDE Components -> File Manager -> Web Browser
<keldon85> ok well maybe the next distro of kubuntu will be okay; so see you all then!!!
<keldon85> bye
<timohei> whois _anna_
<SeanTater> timohei: do "/whois _anna_" (note the shash)
<SeanTater> timohei: /slash/
<timohei> oops :)
<slyfox> Help. I have a file ending in ".chm" HTML help file, what in Linux can open it ?
<luca_b> slyfox: Last time I checked there was some command line tool
<slyfox> luca_b: that hard...
<luca_b> slyfox: one sec, I'm checking
<luca_b> !kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<inteliwasp> what is the diffrence between remove and purge?
<luca_b> inteliwasp: remove merely uninstalls
<slyfox> luca_b: thank you, let me see
<luca_b> inteliwasp: purge removes also config files
<SeanTater> inteliwasp: purge removes the configuration files
<BluesKaj> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<inteliwasp> thanks
<SeanTater> inteliwasp: if you're worried about wasted space apt-get clean would be good too
<phobiac> What does grub error 15 mean and how can I fix it?
<luca_b> phobiac: What kind of hardware are you using?
<SeanTater> phobiac: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Linux_Setup/Q_21772531.html
<phobiac> luca_b: Which piece of hardware? It's a gateway computer.
<SeanTater> phobiac: oops
<luca_b> luca_b: motherboard and CPU
<SeanTater> phobiac: nevermind
<luca_b> er
<luca_b> phobiac: I mean, which CPU do you run?
<inteliwasp> SeanTater:  not not space i am concerend about, it's the bad upgrade i did comming from 6.061 to 6.10
<phobiac> AMD Turion if I remember correctly
<slyfox> luca_b: THank you. It worked !
<d03boy> how can I transfer files through ssh?
<carsten_> scp
<d03boy> oh nevermind, I forgot I am on windows
<d03boy> using putty :\
<carsten_> winscp :-)
<d03boy> k dont think it woul handle that
<luca_b> d03boy: via gui, use fish://<host name> if you use KDE
<d03boy> fish?
<SeanTater> d03boy: sftp is faster
<francis> bonsoir amis du soir
<d03boy> i like luca's idea I think........... im not sure though
<SeanTater> !fr > francis
<phobiac> luca_b: It's AMD Turion if I remember correctly
<d03boy> i want to share files from my linux laptop to the network
<luca_b> phobiac: Hmm, remember the motherboard?
<phobiac> luca_b: Not off the top of my head
<luca_b> d03boy: best would be setting up "samba" for Windows Networking
<d03boy> is there a very very fast and simple way to do that?
<luca_b> phobiac: Normal installation and all? No problems?
<ScarFreewill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<phobiac> Could this...could this have anything to do with the changes to the partitions I just made?
<d03boy> i need something in less than about 5 min
<luca_b> phobiac: Yes, probably yes
<phobiac> Ugh I hope gparted didn't mess up the copying.
<luca_b> phobiac: if the partition names have changed, grub won't be able to find its files
<phobiac> At least it was only my /home and windows that potentionly got messed.
<luca_b> phobiac: Unless you adjust its config
<phobiac> I don't *think* they changed, but might as well try. How can I adjust the config?
<eMish_> When I do 'apt-get search .', does it list *installed* pkgs, or all available for install ?
<phobiac> I've got a live CD if that helps.
<d03boy> apt-cache
<luca_b> phobiac: You need to check the partitions first
<eMish_> yes, apt-cache
<coreymon77> eMish_: the command is apt-cache search
<eMish_> yes
<SeanTater> eMish_: all available
<phobiac> luca_b: How do I do that from grub?
<coreymon77> and it lists all packages
<luca_b> phobiac: load the live CD
<coreymon77> installed and available
<phobiac> Ah okay
<eMish_> ok
<mefisto__> thanks luca_b and BluesKaj for your help. I'll reboot now. Pretty sure the blacklisting will work
<eMish_> How do I list my installed pkgs ?
<BluesKaj> cool mefisto__ , good luck :)
<luca_b> phobiac: then you can use fdisk -l from command line to see all the partitions if I recall
<phobiac> Okay, thanks.
<SeanTater> eMish_: dpkg -l does installed
<eMish_> tx
<luca_b> phobiac: then check <your boot partition>/boot/grub/menu.list and see if the lines pointing to the kernel and all are OK
<luca_b> phobiac-away: you'll probably need to mount that partition somewhere to look at it
<intelikey> http://tinyurl.com/36uje8  linux driver don't seem to exist...
<angiolino> ciao a tutti
<luca_b> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<angiolino> ho un problema con i kipi-plugin, qualcuno mi pu aiutare?
<d03boy> wow winscp rocks
<phobiac> Okay uh, fdisk-l doesn't do anything. The partitions probably aren't mounted though.
<luca_b> phobiac: I wasgoing from memory
<luca_b> oh
<phobiac> luca_b: No problem
<sleepy745> what's new in the newest kde version? what kinds of features, etc?
<luca_b> needs to be executed as root or through sudo
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<phobiac> Aha, that works.
<phobiac> No the partitions seem to be all in the right order.
<luca_b> phobiac: even the *names*?
<phobiac> hda1 is ntfs, hda2 is Linux, hda3 is also Linux but I didn't touch that one.
<phobiac> Yeah
<luca_b> phobiac: often grub messes up when /dev/hda1 becomes /dev/hda2 and vice versa
<phobiac> Nope they weren't switched
<AxlRose> I have a Radeon 9600xt, are the fgl drivers better than the standard atiu drivers that come with X
<AxlRose> *ati
<luca_b> phobiac:  mount your boot partition and use the pastebin to paste the boot/grub/menu.list
<luca_b> AxlRose: depends on what you mean by "better"
<AxlRose> luca_b: better performance...you know...overall better
<luca_b> AxlRose: fglrx MAY be better for performance, but it's somewhat buggy by itself
<AxlRose> luca_b: what about the radeon drivers
<luca_b> AxlRose: I'm forced to use fglrx but it makes suspend/hibernate unusable on my laptop due to a long standing bugs
<luca_b> AxlRose: performance-wise they're worse, but usually they integrate better
<AxlRose> luca_b:  I tried messing with them(radeon)...but then I couldn't change resolution and refresh rate in the KDE system settings
<luca_b> AxlRose: Also, they're free (as in freedom)
<nagyv> hello! Does anyone know about an application to organize a personal (academic) library? At least with search and annotations/summary feature? If not, do you know about a possible environment to build on? (I was thinking of scrollkeeper, but can not really search in it I think)
<luca_b> nagyv: Did you look at tellico?
<AxlRose> luca_b: is there a reason the radeon drivers don't work with the KDE system settings application?
<DaSkreech> Why would a folder be renamed folder.bak?
<luca_b> AxlRose: Unsure, as I said I'm forced to use fglrx
<luca_b> phobiac: I forgot to ask... when grub gives error 15, you're given a prompt?
<mefisto__> the blacklisting did the trick. I rebooted a few times to be sure. Just for future reference, the lsmod command lists all the loaded modules that I could add to the blacklist, correct?
<underdog5004> boo, ati
<phobiac> luca_b: No no prompt, and the fstab for the live CD doesn't have my partition in it.
<AxlRose> luca_b: ok...another question...isn't glxgears supposed to show FPS
<underdog5004> I've got a rage card...can't get accelerated 3d to work to save my life!
<luca_b> AxlRose: --showfps
<luca_b> phobiac: try creating a mount point manually like
<AxlRose> luca_b: it says unknown parameter
<DaSkreech> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> Does anyone here use wireless?
<DaSkreech> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<XVampireX> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<underdog5004> XVampireX, i do
<XVampireX> what card?
<luca_b> phobiac: sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount <dev> /mnt/tmp
<phobiac> Uhm uh oh
<underdog5004> umm...Rlink, I think...h/o
<phobiac> I think I found my problem.
<luca_b> phobiac: what would that be?
<nagyv> luca_b: it seems to be a bit more than I need :) it's already installing!
<XVampireX> underdog5004: Does it work with ubuntu?
<inteliwasp> how can i make the scrolling action stay only on the scrolling side of the touchpad?
<DaSkreech> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<underdog5004> XVampireX, RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<DaSkreech> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<underdog5004> XVampireX, beautifully
<luca_b> nagyv: I read good reports about it, so I thought I could suggest it
<DaSkreech> Blast
<XVampireX> underdog5004: Did you have to do anything special or autodetected and works out of the box?
<underdog5004> I prefer the zyxcel wireless card...has a penguin on the case
<phobiac> It looks like when gparted was moving around the two partitions, it involved copying and pasting contents and then delteing the original, it messed up somewhere.
<DaSkreech> can I convert a Partition to a new filesystem non destructively?
<underdog5004> XVampireX, autodetected
<XVampireX> Hmm
<luca_b> phobiac:  as in partition contents?
<AxlRose> luca_b: the reason I ask about glxgears framerate is because with fgl_glxgears I get about 600fps but regualar glxgears looks slow, but i can't get an exact number because the FPS doesn't show up
<XVampireX> which ubuntu version?
<XVampireX> I need one that works with D-Link DWL G630
<phobiac> There was about 6.5 GB of data on the one partiton and 6 on the other...both of them (according to gparted) have only about half a gig on them.
<surgy> HI~!!!!!!~!!!
<luca_b> AxlRose: checking
<luca_b> phobiac: Uh oh
<phobiac> No wait, make that only about 4.5 mb on my windows partition.
<underdog5004> XVampireX, I'm using edgy, but it worked in Dapper as well
<phobiac> Looks like I'll be reinstalling windows and linux. Oh well. At least everything of value was on the third untouched partition.
<underdog5004> XVampireX, if it works in dapper, you can make it work in edgy.
<phobiac> This sucks
<luca_b> AxlRose: sorry about that, is -printfps
<luca_b> phobiac:  you had /home on a separate partition?
<XVampireX> I tried the install cd dapper drake (yes, before desktop cd) and that didn't detect it.
<phobiac> luca_b: Yeah
<luca_b> phobiac: Good move
<phobiac> I'm glad I did too
<AxlRose> luca_b: hmm still unknown parameter :S
<XVampireX> so maybe if I try edgy....
<luca_b> AxlRose: odd
<underdog5004> XVampireX, did you google around to see if anyone else has installed your card on ubuntu?
<XVampireX> no, but gonna do it now :D
<XVampireX> It's not mine, it's for my father :D
<phobiac> I also had an issue last night that  prompted me to move a bunch of music over from my windows partition to that seperate one. I'm glad that happened.
<luca_b> AxlRose: LOL, I found the parameter
<luca_b> AxlRose: -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<luca_b> NO kidding
<underdog5004> XVampireX, ah
<luca_b> I just tested it
<zorglu_> q. anybody knows what was the name of the dapper theme ? and window decoration ?
<DaSkreech> human
<zorglu_> thanks
<AxlRose> luca_b: haha thank you....I'm only getting about 265 fps comared to fgl_glxgears' 600
<zorglu_> now i just have to find a way to put it back on edgy :)
<AxlRose> luca_b: is that normal
<mefisto__> zorglu_: I think the window decoration was crystal
<luca_b> AxlRose: glxgears -info -iack..etc etc -fullscreen
<luca_b> use ctrl-c to exit
<mefisto__> zorglu_: still is crystal in edgy
<zorglu_> mefisto__: the one in edgy is called 'crystal' too, but it is clearly not the same. the one in edgy put some color effect in the title which make it hard to read
<simmerz> i can't seem to get my 1066MHz P3 to go higher than 733MHz. any ideas?
<simmerz> standard kubuntu edgy install
<zorglu_> i dont understand why edgy ships with a lot of useless theme, like 10years old stuff, but not the one of the previous version
<AxlRose> luca_b: still same fps
<AxlRose> luca_b: 265
<mefisto__> zorglu_: try disabling the overlay in system settings
<zorglu_> wow!
<zorglu_> MUCH better :)
<zorglu_> mefisto__: thanks
<luca_b> AxlRose: Unsure abotu that
<Skrot-> Hi. Which deamon does Kubuntu use to regulate CPU-speed by default?
<AxlRose> luca_b: alright thanks for the help
<luca_b> Skrot-: depends on Kubuntu version
<Skrot-> luca_b: edgy
<luca_b> Skrot-: the guidance powermanager uses dbus
<luca_b> Skrot-: can't set profiles yet (like "performance", or "conserve power"), that will be in feisty
<simmerz> I can't get my processor to go full speed. how do i do that?
<Skrot-> luca_b:  Okay. What about voltage control?
<underdog5004> luca_b, that'll be sweet
<faLUCE> hi. i'm trying to install linux dvb on 2.6.17-10-generic kernel (kubuntu). I had to change several lines of the srcs in order to resolve some compiler's error, but now i have this one which i can't solve: dvb_net.c:81: error: union <anonymous> has no member named ethernet. In fact, a kernel header (skbuff.h) contains a struct with a field (mac) which doesn't match to what the src requires... what should i do?
<faLUCE> thnks
<luca_b> Skrot-: on centrino arches, the patches are still highly experimental and not in any kernel tree
<Skrot-> okay
<luca_b> Skrot-: there is risk to damage to the HW still
<Skrot-> I see :)
<luca_b> Skrot-: Also I've read mixed reports for voltage scaling
<the_hammer> getting the most updated kerns is easy with kubuntu
<AxlRose> anyone know of a good guide to get beryl to work with KDE
<simmerz> so no way to get my processor to run at full speed??
<luca_b> AxlRose: in the beryl wiki, follow the instructions to install beryl
<ihope> With the Kubuntu live CD, is the hard drive actually mounted anywhere at startup?
<luca_b> AxlRose: then use "aquamarine" as window manager instead of emerald, and make sure you auto start beryl-manager
<Skrot-> luca_b: Speaking of feisty, will usplash support higher resolution and more colors?
<luca_b> ihope: I don't think drives are mounted by dfault
<luca_b> Skrot-: Unsure about that
<Skrot-> okay :)
<XVampireX> underdog5004: It appears to be an atheros chipset and: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<XVampireX> underdog5004: This indicates that it appears to be having native support in edgy :D
<AxlRose> luca_b:  where does start beryl-manager go?
<simmerz> so no one wants to answer my question then?
<luca_b> AxlRose: you can either create a symlink in .kde/Autostart
<Skrot-> simmerz: what sort of CPU?
<ihope> Actually, now that I think about it, the hard drive wouldn't be mounted anywhere. It has no partitions.
<luca_b> AxlRose: or you save the session with it active
<luca_b> ihope: but by default, no drives are mounted, AFAIK
<luca_b> but I could be wrong, I never use the live CD to install
<simmerz> Skrot-: as I said P3 1066MHz
<luca_b> simmerz: does that P3 actually support speed scaling?
<simmerz> it has two scaling frequencies.
<Skrot-> simmerz: Okay, does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq" return anything?
<simmerz> 733 and 1GHz
<mefisto__> luca_b: I think you're right. no other hd are mounted by default
<AxlRose> luca_b:  is this the guide I follow Install Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy with XGL
<luca_b> AxlRose: oops
<luca_b> AxlRose: I forgot about XGL.... you have an ATI card indeed
<luca_b> AxlRose: you only have that option, yes
<simmerz> Skrot-: returns 1066000
<Skrot-> wtf =)
<simmerz> currently running a 733000 though
<Skrot-> okai
<Skrot-> What does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" say?
<simmerz> Skrot-: ondemand
<Skrot-> simmerz: Then the CPU should go to 1GHz when there is demand for it
<faLUCE> i've found the deb packages of linuxtv-dvb in /pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/l/linuxtv-dvb . Now: how can i install the packages with adept? I don't find them in the source list
<simmerz> Skrot-: hmmm
<Skrot-> simmerz: If you want it to always stay at 1GHz, check "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors"
<AxlRose> luca_b:  dumb qustion....is fgl just OpenGL or what
<luca_b> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<simmerz> ondemand and performance, but i just killed off a load of modules
<luca_b> AxlRose: XGL is a (custom) X server that talks OpenGL directly with the card
<Dimajan>  !   ? :)
<simmerz> all the machine does it run as a music player, but its struggling to add the music collection to amarok - keeps crashing
<Skrot-> simmerz: "sudo echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" methinks
<Skrot-> hm.. sudo doesnt seem to handle it very well
<luca_b> Skrot-: sudo su will do it
<luca_b> Skrot-: then using the command directly as root
<faLUCE> ubotu: ok but which is the corresponding line that i shuold add to the repos list, in adept, corresponding to /pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/ ?
<AxlRose> luca_b:  so can i use XGL to run regular KDE then
<luca_b> AxlRose: yes
<simmerz> yep that did it.
<Skrot-> Could you do: sudo su -c "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" ? :)
<simmerz> Skrot-: i'm already sudo bash'ed
<luca_b> faLUCE: in what country are you located? (so I get the right mirror)
<AxlRose> luca_b:  will it perform better then?
<faLUCE> luca_b: italy
<Kristophe> how to go back from an xgl x server to the classic xorg server?
<faLUCE> italiano anche tu, giusto?
<Skrot-> simmerz: If you add "performance" to the "scaling_governor" it should stay at 1Ghz
<luca_b> faLUCE: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe
<Skrot-> Atleast it does on my computer
<simmerz> Skrot-: yep it does
<Skrot-> good =)
<simmerz> Skrot-: so how do i do that permanently?
<luca_b> AxlRose: I'm not a big fan of XGL myself
<Skrot-> It should be permanently now
<luca_b> AxlRose: I see it as a hack
<simmerz> Skrot-: only until reboot
<AxlRose> luca_b: Is it something simple to set up or  is it a huge process
<Skrot-> simmerz: hum. Not sure about that
<faLUCE> luca_b: i already have it. but linuxtv-dvb doesn't appear in the list
<luca_b> AxlRose: simpler than in the past but IMO not for the faint of heart
<luca_b> !linuxtv-dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxtv-dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AxlRose> luca_b: screw it then :P....I assume not many people use it?
<simmerz> i just need to add it to a script somewhere. is there somewhere i can add it that is run during the boot process?
<faLUCE> luca_b: are you italian or what?:)
<luca_b> AxlRose: unsure, I put off beryl for now
<luca_b> faLUCE: yes
<zorglu_> kde is nice for its configurability :)
<zorglu_> the point is to know where is the stuff to change :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<luca_b> faLUCE: That package doesn't exist on official repos
<faLUCE> luca_b: ok and how can i install the packages directly from the http url instead of a repo added in source list?
<luca_b> faLUCE:  can you give me the address of where you found it?
<luca_b> faLUCE: Not recommended as dependencies would be unmet
<faLUCE> http://ftp.interlegis.gov.br/pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/l/linuxtv-dvb/
<faLUCE> luca_b: ok, but i would try
<lz1gjd> hello, is there a linux version of worldwind ?
<phobiac>  Well I've got Linux reinstalled. Only thing I lost that was worth anything to me were my firefox bookmarks. I'm going to start backing those up to that third partition.
<lz1gjd> !worldwind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worldwind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kesha_NNM> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<luca_b> faLUCE: did you try dvb-utils?
<luca_b> !dvb-utils
<ubotu> dvb-utils: Viewer programs for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.1-2 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<luca_b> I think it has been renamed
<simmerz> phobiac: you had a look at foxmarks extension to firefox?
<BluesKaj> Skrot-, I've been following your cpu performance commands , but nothing changed on my CPU , it's still set at "powersave ondemand conservative performance".. I'd aslo like to speed things up since my CPU is 2Gig and the pc seems slow at times
<phobiac> simmerz: Never head of foxmarks. I was considering just using FEBE for schedelued backups.
<luca_b> faLUCE: exactly, it is now dvb-utils, I checked
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: I've got Core 2 Duo 2.0Ghz, and I've set both /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor and /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor to "ondemand". Most of the time both cores stay at 1Ghz
<simmerz> phobiac: foxmarks syncs your bookmarks with a server. allows you to have more than one computer with the same bookmarks all the time
<faLUCE> luca_b: no. in the list of files of dvb-utils i can't see linuxtv-dvb
<BluesKaj> Skrot-, Im running an AMD64 Venice 3200+
<mefisto__> phobiac: I keep firefox bookmarks on a separate partition, and have a link to that bookmarks.html in the firefox profile. that way it's automatically saved
<zorglu_> q. any way to make kdesu remember my password for a while (as it is done for sudo) ?
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: Workstation?
<luca_b> faLUCE: linuxtv-dvb is the name of the source package, not of the binary one
<BluesKaj> nope , Skrot- , home pc
<simmerz> phobiac: like at work i added a couple of bookmarks today - instead of emailing them home, i just come home and fire up firefox and there they are
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: Is it multi core?
<MrKimm> Hello people, I have a rely easy but important question about KDE...
<BluesKaj> no, just AMD64 Venice 3200+
<faLUCE> luca_b: there are too few files in dvb-utils. i doubt it corresponds to linuxtv-dvb
<MrKimm> Where do I change my screen resolution?
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: sudo su -c "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" should do the trick
<phobiac> Hmm, foxmarks sounds interesting. I'll look into that. Thanks.
<luca_b> faLUCE: dvb-driver-source is the only package generated by linux-dvb-utils
<simmerz> phobiac: np
<luca_b> faLUCE: Got the package name wrong, but you know what I mean
<phobiac> Now I get to spend time reconfiguring my ATI card for beryl. Doesn't that sound fun.
<mefisto__> MrKimm: system settings > monitor and display
<luca_b> ok, got to head off, see you
<MrKimm> I dont have "monitor and display" :S I'm running kde-core btw
<BluesKaj> Skrot-, it doesn't seem to do anything when using that command ...just an > in the terminal ...doesn't return to user@pc
<mefisto__> MrKimm: do you have "Display"?
<phobiac> Well, bye all for now.
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: hum
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: You didn't remove the "'s?
<MrKimm> mefisto_, I dont :/
<ubuntu> hi i got a  prob
<ubuntu> well 2 probs
<ubuntu> 1. whz i cant create partotion if i have linux and win ?
<kyle__> hi everyone, I have a problem: My kubuntu works veryfine except for when I move windows it lags and my CPU peaks to 100% I think it's my graphics drivers, but I'm not sure.
<ubuntu> 2. if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<yamathan> Hmm, I'm trying to find that aticonfig --initial command I need to do regarding the Xv extension ...
<yamathan> Does anyone know it off the top of their head?
<AxlRose> luca_b: is it possible I can't use beryl haha
<BluesKaj> Skrot-, which  "s" ?
<AxlRose> luca_b: it's telling me I have no composite extension
<mefisto__> MrKimm: try it in konqueror. go to "settings:/Peripherals/"
<Skrot-> BluesKaj: Not an s, the ""<- thingies
<AxlRose> luca_b: and I had to disable composite to get DRI to work
<eMish_> I enabled multiverse repo, did 'apt-get install', and still 'apt-get install mplayer' says mlpayer package cannot be found.
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<yamathan> ...
<ubuntu> if i used sudo dd=/dev/hdb3 of=/dev/hdb4 will be hdb3 stired in hdb4 as iso file?
<ubuntu> ???
<yamathan> What?
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Skrot-> What about shutting up, ubuntu?
<adaptr> !ops
<ubuntu> i know it is annoying to read spam buti need answer plz :(
<mortici> woot
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: use pastebin
<adaptr> well, bye bye
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Skrot-> ubuntu: You'll get kicked for that.
<MrKimm> meifisto__, I only get Keyboard, ice, Printers and Storage media :S
<ubuntu> :/
<mortici> i just completely cleaned my laptop, took off every key as well :D
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: pasteing in the channel wont get you an answer
<mortici> she types like a dream :)
<AxlRose> anyone here familiar with beryl
<ubuntu> i apologize
<adaptr> yes
<mz_> sorry, someone help me with kxmame?
<HymnToLife> !beryl | AxlRose
<ubotu> AxlRose: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yamathan> There's #beryl, too.
<mortici> AxlRose: i use it :)
* zorglu_ is looking at eclipse trying to copy a fifo file :)
<ubuntu> so can anyone answer my question plz_
<ubuntu> ?
<nickste> is macromedia flash available for 64bit?
<alby_> hola
<HymnToLife> nickste, not that I'm aware of
<HymnToLife> !es | alby_
<ubotu> alby_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<AxlRose> Well I am trying to use  bery with KDE and and an ATI card and having probblems
<AxlRose> *beryl
<nickste> thanks Hymn
<mefisto__> MrKimm: what version of kubuntu ?
<alby_> i speak english too :p
<ubuntu> :(
<yamathan> Axl, you and me both.
<MrKimm> mefisto__, its kde-core, but I'm running Edgy
<alby_> hymntolife hi brother
<HymnToLife> AxlRose, as Ubotu told you, support for Beryl is not here
<mortici> AxlRose: go to #beryl
<mortici> ati needs the open source drivers :)
<yamathan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> MrKimm: I'm not that knowledgable about linux, but if kde-core means you don't have the standard kubuntu interface, you could try changing display settings by directly editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slyfox> Is - use anti-alising for fonts the same as Enable Font Smoothing ?
<mefisto__> MrKimm: back up the xorg.conf file first, though
<ubuntu> hmm anyone willing help me plz_
<MrKimm> mefiso__, I supose... I would like to avoid that though, since I would like to be able to change at whatever time :/
<ubuntu> ??
<yamathan> Ah, well, I'll be back presently.
<ubuntu_> hi, how do I mount my hard disc from the live cd?
<eMish_> What's debian alalog of 'chkconfig' command ?
<eMish_> ubuntu: mkdir /mnt/hda1; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1;
<ubuntu_> eMish_: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist... I guess this pc might have a sata drive... how do mount those?
<mefisto__> MrKimm: you could try searching for an applet that changes screen res
<eMish_> ubuntu_:  /dev/sdaN
<MrKimm> mefisto__, that sounds like a good idea, where would I look?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the image of background of konqueror, where should i look?
<mefisto__> MrKimm: adept? or some other package manager you have?
<MrKimm> mefisto_, I've been looking in Synaptic for a while, I supose its all I can do for now.
<mefisto__> MrKimm: I just looked in adept, typed "resolution" in the search box. there's at least 2 in my list
<ubuntu> plz how long does disk backup of 20 gb root partiotion take?
<mefisto__> zorglu_: view menu > configure background ?
<jarn> Is there a way to tell rm to remove everything but ones matching a string?
<jarn> Like if I want to remove everything in a folder besides mp3s, for example?
<jarn> I looked in the manual to no avail
<mefisto__> MrKimm: search for resapplet in synaptic
<zorglu_> mefisto__: thanks again :) i was looking in the 'configure konqueror menu'
<MrKimm> mefisto__, found it. But its for GNOME :/
<zorglu_> mefisto__: btw my 'panel icon' (the ones from konversation/amarok/kopete) in the taskbar doesnt scale with the size of the taskbar. so i go them on a single row. using more room than necessary
<zorglu_> mefisto__: do you have an idea ?
<mefisto__> MrKimm: try it. It will probably work
<zorglu_> mefisto__: i tried kcontrol -> appearance -> icons -> advanced -> panel but the size is 'greyed out' aka untunable
<MrKimm> mefisto__, yeah, bit bet it works, but I cant load a gnome panel applet in Kicker
<shriram> hey guys! I followed the instructions here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and installed the drivers for my ATI mobility radeon x1300. kdm now freezes on startup. i looked at the thread in the known issues but didn't find a solution. can anyone please help?
<ubuntu> ok i need help ply
<ubuntu> plz
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kyle__> why is kubuntu so slow on my comp?
<ubuntu> what do i need to do if i want to backup mz root partiotion to mz home and want it as iso and want have it as large as all root files r
<ubuntu> not with free space :S
<Tm_T> kyle__: It depends how it slow, also depends what kind of computer you have, also what exactly you're running.
<kyle__> I'm running amd64x2 2gig ram and Geforce 6150 LE
<kyle__> Sounds like it should work
<kyle__> but no
<Tm_T> So, what's slow?
<kyle__> When I scroll and move windows around
<zorglu_> kyle__: i diagnose a graphic driver issue
<zorglu_> kyle__: aka your gfx card is not really used
<kyle__> Yeah I figured but also thought it might be something else.
<Tm_T> kyle__: Hmm, grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.xonf
<zorglu_> glxinfo |grep rendering <- type that in a terminal
<zorglu_> xvinfo | grep ports <- and that :)
<zorglu_> hey after a day, edgy actually look better than dapper :)
<Tm_T> zorglu_: I'm moving to feisty in any day now... ;)
<Tm_T> That will be a shock I afraid.
<zorglu_> Tm_T: me too :) in like 6 month from now :)
<rwe> feisty have been stable for a dev. releasre so far
<zorglu_> i considere that 4month after the release is the good delay to get the bugs fixed :)
<rwe> i remeber before dapper came it was like hell...
<kyle_> Hi I'm back... that terminal thing didn't do much
<faLUCE> is sys/socket.h kernel's header or just a system's header?
<zorglu_> faLUCE: sustem
<zorglu_> nothing to do with kernel
<zorglu_> kyle_: what was the output
<rwe> has anyone seen any release notes from kubuntu yet? for feisty I mean.
<kyle_> I didn't get any output. Just screen went blank and restarted my OS
<faLUCE> zorgiu_ and pthread.h is a system header too?
<kosta2> !j #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j #edubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> kyle_: so you dont have any graphic acceleration
<zorglu_> kyle_: that's why it is slow
<zorglu_> aka install the driver for your card
<faLUCE> zorglu_: but are sys/socket.h and pthread.h used by kernel's api?
<kyle_> Thanks
<zorglu_> faLUCE: nope
<zorglu_> faLUCE: what are you trying to do
<faLUCE> zorglu_: nothing , but i would like to know how kernel's api do manage threads and sockets if they don't use pthread and socket.h
<slyfox> In Kopete, is it possible somehow to mkae it so that when I close the chat windows my last messages are shown when I reopen it again. Becasue now if I close and open the chat window, everything is gone ?
<kyle_> I'm going to try to install drivers
<zorglu_> faLUCE: ok :) well for me to explain this is WAY beyond the scope of this channel :)
<kyle_> I'll report back if nothing surfaces
<zorglu_> faLUCE: but kernel doesnt work like userspace. socket.h and lib pthread are userspace only
<zorglu_> faLUCE: userspace = process as you know them
<faLUCE> zorglu_: so, kernels manages threads and sockets in a different way?
<zorglu_> faLUCE: exactly
<faLUCE> zorgiu, but i can't understand why:)
<zorglu_> faLUCE: kernel is another world :)
<zorglu_> faLUCE: well ok lets take an example
<faLUCE> zorgiu, ok but if socket.h and pthread are already provided... why don't use them
<faLUCE> ?
<zorglu_> faLUCE: you use a socket thru say your web browser, and this web browser talk to the kernel. the goal of the kernel is not to do socket too, but to handleYOUR socket from the web browser
<zorglu_> faLUCE: ok lets do it, type "sudo tcpdump -i any eth0 tcp port 80" in a terminal
<zorglu_> faLUCE: then open firefox and konqueror and browse the web a bit
<faLUCE> tcpdump: WARNING: Promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device
<faLUCE> tcpdump: syntax error
<faLUCE> ok zorglu_i understood the sense of what you said
<faLUCE> zorglu_: one last question:
<zorglu_> sudo tcpdump -i any tcp port 80 <- this is the proper command, my bad
<faLUCE> are dvb api provided in newer kernel's versions?
<zorglu_> dvb api ?
<zorglu_> what is this
<faLUCE> api for digital video cards
<zorglu_> euhh
<zorglu_> sorry i dunno what is this beast :)
<zorglu_> i guess this isnt what the 'word by word' mean to me :)
<zorglu_> because most video card i know are digital and that for years :)
<mike> I'm a linux newbie.  Where do I go learn about Kubuntu?
<zorglu_> analog one being the one to capture from analog device :)
<zorglu_> mike: the question is a bit too vague to be answered
<faLUCE> zorglu_: ok, about what you said before: the kernel is a supervisos of socket connections of the browser?
<faLUCE> zorglu_: ok, about what you said before: the kernel is a supervisor of socket connections of the browser?
<zorglu_> mike: http://help.ubuntu.com may be a good place to start
<megamaced> Does any know how to stop Kate from automatically making backups when saving a file?
<zorglu_> faLUCE: well one can say that like that :)
<mike> okay.
<zorglu_> faLUCE: but it clearly seems a weird way to say it :)
<faLUCE> :)
<zorglu_> megamaced: there is an option for that, autosave something
<intelikey> foomatic-db is still busted in dapper.
<megamaced> nevermind, found it in options
#kubuntu 2007-02-03
<faLUCE> zorglu_: so, are system's API a LINUX (UNIX) specific stuff but more generic than kernel's api?
<zorglu_> faLUCE: hehe :) i would suggest you to read books about that
<zorglu_> faLUCE: i mean you wont understand what is a kernel on a irc channel :)
<faLUCE> zorglu_: i see
<faLUCE> zorglu_: one last thing: where are kernel's headers located?
<zorglu_> good question  :)
<zorglu_> faLUCE: well in the original kernel source obviously, typically /usr/src/linux
<zorglu_> faLUCE: but it is possible to get a package with only the header
<zorglu_> linux-headers-2.6.17-10 <- something like that
<megamaced> you mean linux-headers-686 ?
<zorglu_> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10 < and in this case this is located here
<faLUCE> ok zorglu_ i know that but, in this case what /usr/include/linux/ does contain?
<intelikey> Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PSC_750,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.  <<< running as root   i get that for any printer i select.
<zorglu_> faLUCE: in theory this is linux specific include
<zorglu_> faLUCE: and in practice im not sure, but this is clear that userspace SHOULD NOT include kernel header :)
<intelikey> you know i believe ubuntu P's me off more and more each time i "try" to use it...
<zorglu_> faLUCE: in fact i even remember several userspace soft doing it and kernel guys being pissed because of it
* skirk Nanna Ninna 
<faLUCE> zorglu_: so you mean that /usr/include/linux/ is a sort of an ambigous space?
<faLUCE> :)
<faLUCE> a sort of "limbo"?:)
<zorglu_> yeah like twilight zone but on mars :)
<faLUCE> :) ok
<faLUCE> ok zorglu_ thanks for the explanations:)
<faLUCE> bye all!
<ubuntu> hi
<wiskzito> HI
<ubuntu> i got a problem everytime i reinstall ubuntu and DL updates it changes my filesystem to ext2 from ext3
<ubuntu> how  to stop it plz?
<pedahzur> Well, you really don't want to.  ext3 is much more robust.
<wiskzito> Anyone knows if i can send custom emoticons from kopete???
<pedahzur> (journaling, etc)
<ubuntu> pedahzur:  wat is better ext2 or ext3 ?
<pedahzur> ubuntu: ext3 is better.
<pedahzur> Soooo....I saw that KDE 3.5.6 has packages for edgy...any chance we'll get them for Dapper soon?
<ubuntu> pedahzur:  but why after i DL updates it changes to ext2?
<BluesKaj> wiskzito, do you think anyone really cares about emoticons here ? :)
<pedahzur> Sorry...misread your question.
<pedahzur> Ubuntu: I thought it was changing it the other way.
<megamaced> KDE 3.5.6 won't get packaged for Dapper
<pedahzur> Bummer.
<wiskzito> I dunno, but .....
<AxlRose> how do u set a permenent refresh rate in xorg.conf
<pedahzur> ubuntu: what gets changed?  /etc/fstab?  or the output from "mount"?
<wiskzito> BluesKaj, what i wanna know, is, why i can receive them, but cant send?!
<Phlosten> hello all
<ubuntu> pedahzur: dunno everztime i boot it says fileststem ext2fs
<intelikey> tty4 [root@~]  fuser -k /home
<intelikey> tty4 [root@~]  umount /home
<intelikey> umount: /home: device is busy
<megamaced> ubuntu; As does mine, but that's EXT3
<Phlosten> is there any way to get rid of that 'loading application' dialogue when running non-kde apps?
<ubuntu> so no ext2 right?
<megamaced> ubuntu: in terminal, do 'nano /etc/fstab'
<megamaced> you should see 'ext3'
<BluesKaj> dunno wiskzito , sorry
<ubuntu> i am on live CD now
<shriram> can someone here help me with configuring my ATI radeon x1300 graphics card?
<ubuntu> but will do asap i install it
<wiskzito> BluesKaj, thx man!
<BluesKaj> shriram, what do you mean by "configuring " ... being anATI card there's the default driver version and there's the binary driver version
<acemo> how can i install a webcam? (webcam is build into the laptop)
<Gulars> whenever I try to apt-get install something I get this warning: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  libfame-0.9 libpvm3 libpostproc0d libnspr4-0d libgadu3 libdvbpsi4 libxosd2  libpostproccvs51 libvlc0 vlc-nox transcode libdvdnav4 libiso9660-4 vlc  libmeanwhile1 libtar libvcdinfo0 libnss3-0dUse 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<acemo> gulars: type sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gulars> altho I know I want at least some of those
<Gulars> how do I change their status?
<megamaced> easiest thing is just remove, then reinstall them
<yuki> Does anyone know of any MOV to AVI converters that'll run on Ubuntu? :)
<BluesKaj> shriram, if you want DRI which helps with GUI's such as the google earth  to work properly then this is the site you should look at :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<ubuntu> try to google movtoavi or mov2avi
<BluesKaj> !tovid | yuki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuki> thanks
<BluesKaj> oops try tovid , yuki
<yuki> hehe :)
<yuki> alright, I'll search it
<BluesKaj> there's a tovid help chat here but nmobody seems to be around atm
<Shak1> i need to update my $JAVA_HOME variable . someone has an idea where the sun_JDK_environment_path is at? i cant fint it with locate... mmmpf
<BluesKaj> Shak1, try it in the konq address box
<Exotics_user> MATH PROBLEMS - EROTI-C SIDE OF MATHS :) http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<Exotics_user> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com .....
<BluesKaj> Shak1, /usr/share/app-install/icons/_usr_lib_j2se_1.4_jre_plugin_desktop_sun_java.png
<mortici> is samba 3.0 in kubuntu repos yet?
<dope> i live in orlando
<BluesKaj> mortici, if you sudo apt-get update , it should be there
<mortici> hmmm
<mortici> seems i can't access shares on the vista machine :/
<BluesKaj> there's a 3.02 something samba in synaptic
<mortici> indeed
<BluesKaj> i installed komba2 after insatlling samba and it found my wife's XP machine on our home network very quickly
<dawn> !komba2
<ubotu> komba2: KDE Samba browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73.beta-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 748 kB
<dawn> hmmm interesting
<BluesKaj> smb4k is really buggy so i don't use it
<mortici> hmmm
<mortici> how do i restart samba?
<bergeron> hi, if i wanted to modify the login behavior of kdm, would i modify /etc/pam.d/kdm or /etc/pam.d/kdm-np or both?
<kkosmo> !alies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkosmo> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> mortici, system/settings/filesharing/admin mode
<BluesKaj> !aliases
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleepy745> anyone use irssi ?
<holle> Hallo
<XenThraL> Hi, how do I make shortcuts to folders that behave like normal folders ?
<XenThraL> (that is, don't have .desktop at the end, and appear in folder lists)
<LjL> XenThraL: i guess you want a symlink
<XenThraL> I don't know what that is
<XenThraL> but I want a shortcut folder like the one that comes in your home folder, the 'examples' one
<LjL> XenThraL: "man ln". you want "ln -s blah blah"
<megamaced> use 'ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/shortcut
<XenThraL> uh?
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<megamaced> XenThraL: use 'ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/shortcut
<LjL> XenThraL: it's a command you type in a terminal
<LjL> perhaps there's a way to do it graphically in KDE, but i don't really know
<XenThraL> oh I know, was just kinda weirded out that I would need konsole to do it
<fignew> you don't
<megamaced> command line is quicker anyway :)
<XenThraL> kinda isn't for me
<megamaced> It is if you know what you are doing :P
<XenThraL> not the case if your coming from windows
<fignew> XenThraL: when you drag and drop a file
<LjL> says who... anyway, i know the CLI way but not the KDE way, and i guess most of us do the same
<fignew> it asks you if you want to copy it, move it, or link it!!
<fignew> really straightforward stuff
<XenThraL> oh, that worked
<XenThraL> fignew: I was trying to drag with the right mouse button
<LjL> fignew: except that creates a .desktop file
<XenThraL> d'oh
<XenThraL> but it works right
<LjL> not a symlink
<megamaced> I was going to bring up the DOS command prompt. But then I remembered it's so useless that most Windows users don;t use it :D
<XenThraL> it created a folder
<XenThraL> not a .desktop file
<XenThraL> a 'italic' folder
<LjL> didn't try it with a folder, i tried it with a file
<LjL> yeah, with folders it actually makes a symlink
<LjL> not so with files
<LjL> (a behavior on which i have an opinion, but i won't share it)
<XenThraL> thanks btw :)
<XenThraL> been driving me nuts
<esaym> anyone know how to get kdar to do a backup through ssh?
<XenThraL> oh yeah, another question
<XenThraL> how do I assign extensions to programs?
<XenThraL> its recognizing .cbp as a text file, and so to add a program to it (by right click on the file, properties, edit file type) it would add to all text files the program I pick, wouldn't it?
<XenThraL> or just .cbp, even though it says "text file" ?
<AxlRose> is it possible to have the composite extension and DRI enabled with the Radeon driver
<Shak1> xenthrat: konqueror --> Settings -Configure Konqueror -> File Associations    if that helps
<megamaced> XenThraL: In Konqueror, go Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Associations
<Shak1> ^^
<megamaced> beat me to it :D
<XenThraL> thanks :D
<XenThraL> this # rocks btw
<ssmasud> I have installed tk8.4 from a src distribution...now I need to uninstall it....i have tried "make uninstall" but it doesnt work....what to do?
<XenThraL> hum, having a little trouble, managed to get the .cbp file recognized, but when I click on it, it tries to launch the application (even though an instance is already open)
<XenThraL> how can I make it open the file and 'send it' to the already open program?
<phobiac> I just used apt-build to build and install firefox, but after waiting for at least a half hour for it to compile I got this.
<phobiac> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libnspr4 libnss3 firefox
<phobiac> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<ubuntu> I'm on livecd - how do I edit xorg.conf file now?
<megamaced> ubuntu: you can't
<phobiac> There's still files in the /var/chache/apt-build/build directory, is there any way to get apt-build to continue with the install?
<ubuntu> megamaced: not, on cd, but on my harddrive
<mena> Friendes why i have a problem with desktops while sewtching btt them using beryl
<mena> i mean i cant send ap to them
<megamaced> ubuntu: have you mounted your hard drive?
<mena> and i cant set number of desktops correctly
<ubuntu> megamaced: I just booted into livecd
<megamaced> ubuntu: well you need to mount your hard drive if it isn't already
<ssmasud_> I have installed tk8.4 from a src distribution......I want to remove it.....how do we remove packages installed from src distributions??....i have tried "make uninstall" but it doesnt work
<ubuntu> megamaced: what is the command
<phobiac> ssmasud_: It should be listed in your packages. I think.
<megamaced> Well that depends on what hard disk / partition  that the root directory is installed on
<phobiac> Have you looked in adept or synaptic?
<megamaced>  /dev/hda1 for example
<ubuntu> megamaced: sda partiton 3
<megamaced> can you see it in Konqueror > Storage Media?
<ubuntu> megamaced: sudo -i first?
<maziah> hiyas, anyone recommend a kde partition manager?
<ssmasud_> phobiac.......how do i check in those packages.....??...i have not installed it from "sudo apt-get install tk"...i have installed it from a src distribution.....
<ubuntu> megamaced: mount /dev/sda3 to where?
<megamaced> maziah: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<maziah> thank you
<megamaced> ubuntu: I guess you will have to creat a directory, like /media/<name>
<phobiac> ssmasud_: Have you looked in adept and/or synaptic for the package? I'm pretty sure things built from source are still uninstallable from them.
<Jenny_2> hi all
<Jenny_2> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<Jenny_2> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<Jenny_2> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<phobiac> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libnspr4 libnss3 firefox
<maziah> i will try feisty alpha 3
<phobiac> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<BluesKaj> maziah, even better , try GParted
<phobiac> Ahh wth, sorry. Didn't mean to post that again.
<phobiac> BluesKaj: I don't trust Gparted anymore :(
<jordo23> whats the command line to see which version of kubuntu I am running?
<maziah> uname -a
<BluesKaj> works well for me  , phobiac
<jordo23> phobiac: I just redid my system five minutes ago with QTparted....worked as well as Gparted...
<ubuntu> megamaced: I mounted successfully the right parition
<ubuntu> megamaced: now do I kdesu kate?
<megamaced> okay, so where did you mount it?
<baro> reggae
<ubuntu> megamaced: /media/sda3
<phobiac> I had it resize, copy then paste, and then resize again two partitions. It destroyed most of the data on both of them.
<megamaced> ubuntu: what you need to do now is 'nano /media/sda3/etc/X11/xorg/conf'
<ubuntu> megamaced: I like kate
<phobiac> I had to reinstall linux and I'm considering even bothering to reinstall windows. Oh well, didn't lose anything horribly important.
<megamaced> Sorry, I meant: ubuntu: what you need to do now is 'nano /media/sda3/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<BluesKaj> copy and paste
<BluesKaj> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.105.76]  by LjL
<ubuntu> megamaced: I prefer kate
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<megamaced> well if you prefer kate, just replace nano with kate
<megamaced> nano is quick and easy though. Much better for editing files as root
<phobiac> Gparted can copy the data from one partition into the free space of another.
<BluesKaj> phobiac, what were you copy and pasting in partitions ?
<phobiac> Err, I mean free space on the drive.
<phobiac> It's supposed to make of copy of the data from one partition and paste it in the free of somewhere else on the drive.
<ubuntu> megamaced: ok done. I'm 100% I fixed the problem now
<phobiac> In hindsight I should have copied, checked it, then deleted. Instead of automating the process.
<ubuntu> megamaced: do I need to unmount or just reboot?
<phobiac> Oh well.
<megamaced> ubuntu: what was the problem anyway? LOL
<BluesKaj> well you have move and/or resize them
<ubuntu> megamaced: nonworking kdm theme
<megamaced> ubuntu: I don't think that has anything to do with you xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> megamaced: + nvidia drivers distorded ttys
<phobiac> BluesKaj: If you right click on the partition in the graphical representation of your drive, it gives you the option to copy.
<ubuntu> megamaced: so I had to revert nvidia to nv to use tty
<megamaced> ubuntu: you don't need to unmount, just reboot
<ssmasud_> phobiac thanks....that worked
<BluesKaj> well using any partition editor can be risky , but automation is a scary way
<phobiac> ssmasud_: Np
<ubuntu> megamaced: now I reboot, stop kdm in tty and use startx
<ubuntu> megamaced: you see with nvidia I can't read ttys
<ubuntu> megamaced: colorful garbage
<phobiac> Yeah, like I said it was a stupid move. Luckily everything of value to me was on a third partition that I didn't touch and don't plan on ever touching.
<ubuntu> megamaced: thanks for help
<megamaced> what do you mean by ttys?
<baro> irc://chat.freenode.net:6667/#grass
<baro> help me
<ubuntu> megamaced: ctrl-alt-f1..f6
<phobiac> baro: What's your problem?
<ubuntu> megamaced: how you call them?
<BluesKaj> at any rate i have easy access to the hda/ntfs partition and vice versa if need be
<megamaced> ubuntu: terminal; sessions?
<ubuntu> m'kay
<megamaced> ubuntu: I am using binary blob and I have no problems
<phobiac> I like Gparted, it did what it was supposed to *almost*. Next time I'll just be more careful. If there is a next time, which I don't plan on their being.
<megamaced> ubuntu: I am using latest nVidia debian packaged drivers from this repo: http://www.albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<ubuntu> megamaced: ah I got another problem that I can't use beryl because of turbocache memory bug
<ssmasud_> phobiac...I am installing a package which has tcl/tk as its own....now i have completely removed tk but it still says that some symbols are defined.....how do i install that package???
<ubuntu> megamaced: they haven't fixed it now a few months
<ubuntu> fuck them, my next card will be intel
<phobiac> ssmasud_: I don't understand what you mean. Is it giving you an error?
<ssmasud_> yes ...you want me to past it on pastebin??
<phobiac> Sure
<phobiac> So I ask again, I just used apt-build to build and install firefox, but after waiting for at least a half hour for it compile I got this.
<phobiac> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<phobiac> libnspr4 libnss3 firefox
<phobiac> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<baro> yeah
<phobiac> baro: You're having a problem?
<baro> yes
<phobiac> What is it?
<baro> irc://chat.freenode.net:6667/#grass
<phobiac> What about that?
<baro> come si ci v
<phobiac> Just say your problem here so anyone who might know more then about it can help too.
<baro> sorry
<phobiac> Baro: Hablan espanol?
<phobiac> My spanish is poor, but yeah.
<LjL> that's italian
<ssmasud__> phobiac...sorry i think i was disconnected...did u say anything in between??
<phobiac> Ah okay, I'm horrible with languages.
<phobiac> ssmasud__: Nope, just waiting on the pastebin.
<ssmasud__> phobiac..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3897/
<LjL> baro: just type   /join #grass
<phobiac> Holy zombie jesus there's an error in every line of that.
<ssmasud__> phobiac.....the error starts only when NS2 enters into tk installation.....i have tried building it with "tk=no" but it still doesnt work
<lovely> can anyone help me? I have just reinstalled kubuntu and the x server is loading as the smallest screen size available. I have tried going thru the system sttings to adjust but am unable. I have tried resetting the x server multiple times. any suggestions?
<phobiac> !resoultion | lovely
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoultion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> !resolution | lovely
<ubotu> lovely: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phobiac> Lovely: Second link in that should help you.
<phobiac> ssmasud__: I don't know how to help you any further. Sorry. It suggests a site for help at the bottom of that though, try there?
<ssmasud__> phobiac...yes it doesnt work either
<ssmasud__> :)
<BluesKaj> lovely, have tried in system settings/monitor&display/hardware/adminmode/configure/apply
<phobiac> ssmasud__: Works for me
<ssmasud__> phobiac....yes the site works but it doesnt resolve my issue
<phobiac> Yeah I see that now.
<Kevin_1> hi all
<Kevin_1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ....
<Kevin_1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ....
<Kevin_1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<Poom> yay it works now, thnx you xsacha and juano
<phobiac> That's the second time we've been spammed.
<ssmasud__> phobiac...God have mercy on my soul..I am trying to install NS2 since about a month....i have projects pending:)
<BluesKaj> 3rd
<hatta> I don't like spam
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.54.74]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<phobiac> Ah, I messed the first.
<phobiac> ssmasud__: What is NS2?
<meteor-1500> hi - is there some packages you can install on kubuntu amd64 to get x86 binaries to work too?
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<meteor-1500> i thought one of the ideas of amd64 was that you can run legacy 32 bit as well
<ssmasud__> phobiac....its a Network Simulator.....
<phobiac> Ah okay
<jordo23> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade and I am still at dapper, what else to I have to do to get to edgy?
<phobiac> jordo23: You restart?
<jordo23> phobiac: Yeah....
<phobiac> Hmm, that's really odd.
<jordo23> phobiac: Completely rebooted....still says dapper, although now Grub has two kernals listed....
<phobiac> Did you try the other kernal? I don't see why Grub would list two though.
<george> alguem pode me ajudar a atualizar o ams ?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> grub lists both kernels after a distro upgrade ...it did for me
<Jucato> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> !pt
<baro> kubuntu
<phobiac> It didn't do that for me that I recall.
<XenThraL> hum, having a little trouble, managed to get the .cbp file recognized, but when I click on it, it tries to launch the application (even though an instance is already open)
<XenThraL> how can I make it open the file and 'send it' to the already open program?
<baro> whi is riddell?
<gavinc> heyguys is anyone else having problems with X.org and KDE? It can go days without a hitch then when I fire up half a dozen differnet websites the cpu jumps to 50-60% asnd stays there. Either this is a bug with X + accelerated drivers or KDE? I presume its a well know issue?
<baro> who
<baro> chmod
<jordo23> Jucato: I redid my system using a dapper cd....i ran dist-upgrade but it still says I am running dapper.....what should I do?
<Jucato> !upgrade | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Riddell> baro: ?
<meteor-1500> anyone here running amd64 and have x86 binaries working?
<Jucato> fdoving: are you around?
<jordo23> Jucato: I already did those....
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<baro> who can resolse the sintaxa of mine chmod group rwx???
<mortici> anyone good with samba
<mortici> seems to be broken on my pc
<TheFrederick> hi all...
<hyper_ch> mortici: whats wrong?
<TheFrederick> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<TheFrederick> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<hyper_ch> TheFrederick: hi
<TheFrederick> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com..
<meteor-1500> lol
<mortici> winxp doesn't see any samba directories
<hyper_ch> mortici: then get rid of winxp :)
<mortici> lol
<mortici> :P
<baro> chmod =rwxrwxrwx i can rws on awhit any nick?
<ssmasud__> what is X11R6????
<hyper_ch> mortici: are you sure to have samba setup correctly?
<hyper_ch> !X11R6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X11R6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mortici> i can access the windows shares from my linux box
<mortici> but not the other way around
<underdog5004> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
<underdog5004> spammer for erotic sites
<hyper_ch> mortici: I've never tried to access windows shares from linux... only the other way around
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<baro> freak
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.54.143]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<underdog5004> thank you
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping?
<mortici> hyper_ch: do you have a guide i can use?
<mortici> im using KDE to config samba
<phobiac> Okay so, I'm still having that problem with apt-build.
<SeanTater> What alternatives to ark are there?
<hyper_ch> mortici: I use this config:   http://phpfi.com/199811
<mortici> BAM
<phobiac> I waited about a half hour for firefox to build and I got this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<phobiac> libnspr4 libnss3 firefox
<meteor-1500> SeanTater: tar
<mortici> lol all of samba wasn't installed
<phobiac> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<mortici> sudo aptitude install samba fixed it :D
<mortici> now to get it to work on linux :D
<SeanTater> meteor-1500: It's not drag-and-drop -- :P
<mortici> err i mean vista :P
<hyper_ch> vist speech recognition can delete files :)
<phobiac> Anyone know what I can do? All the files that apt-build built are still in the chache.
<hyper_ch> phobiac: where's the problem
<meteor-1500> phobiac: delete them
<meteor-1500> ?
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<SeanTater> phobiac: I've seen that one before
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<phobiac> hyper_ch: I used apt-build to build firefox and after waiting about a half hour for it to build I got this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<phobiac> libnspr4 libnss3 firefox
<phobiac> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<SeanTater> phobiac: It's inconsequential, but I can;t remember the option that alleviates it
<jordo23> Jucato: Rebooted once more after running all commands on the upgrade wiki.....lsb_release -a  still says dapper....
<phobiac> I just wanted to know if there's a simple way to get apt-build to continue or something.
<Jucato> jordo23: a few things might have been held back. can you run dist-upgrade again?
<SeanTater> phobiac: try --allow-unauthenticated
<jordo23> Jucato: will try
<phobiac> SeanTater: Hmm, I'll look through it's man again. After trying that.
<SeanTater> phobiac: it's just because they can't prove the debian people built it, that's because /you/ built it
<jordo23> Jucato: 0 upgraded....0 installed.....looks clean....do I have to get a new sources.list?
<phobiac> Will it start building firefox from scratch again?
<jordo23> jordo23: Do I need one for the dapper lists?
<Jucato> jordo23: can you pastebin your current sources.list?
<hyper_ch> why build firefox=?
<SeanTater> phobiac: yep, that's the option
<jordo23> Jucato: (oops).....yesh
<Jucato> jordo23: you're trying to upgrade to edgy right?
<SeanTater> phobiac: hold on --
<ssmasud__> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phobiac> I was trying to see if I could get it to just install what it already built...
<SeanTater> phobiac: you /should be able to install firefox from apt-get, and it will install the one that you built
<hudsy> hi! how can I install plugins for firefox???
<SeanTater> phobiac: that's the way the sources.list works
<Jucato> hudsy: which plugins?
<phobiac> hyper_ch: I had to reinstall linux anyway and firefox was a little slow for me last time. I just anted to see if building it would speed it up.
<jordo23> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3898/
<hudsy> to see videos
<phobiac> Yeah I know it's in the repos.
<hyper_ch> phobiac: just use the repos wherever you can... otherwise use swiftfox
<phobiac> hudsy: You mean extensions? They should install just like normal.
<jordo23> Jucato: Naturally....they all still say dapper....do I have to generate an "edgy copy:
<Jucato> hudsy: flashplugin-nonfree for flash videos
<hyper_ch> for me it doesn't matter... ff is always open
<Jucato> jordo23: er.. of course you need to have an edgy sources.list if you want to upgrade to edgy
<hudsy> no, I mean mpeg....
<jordo23> Jucato: I didn't know if that would happen automatically....
<phobiac> Eh, okay. I'll just stick with the repos then.
<hudsy> and things like that
<Jucato> hudsy: try mozilla-mplayer
<hudsy> ok
<hudsy> thenks!!
<Jucato> jordo23: er.. no. you have to change dapper to edgy yourself. that page on upgrading to Edgy says so
<Jucato> (which you said you followed...)
<jordo23> Jucato: Can I generate a fresh sources.list from that website generator for Edgy....will that work?
<Poom> hi, here is my problem: http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/596/snapshot7qz1.png
<jordo23> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Poom> is there a way to fix the black color in that window ?
<hudsy> it says it cant find the pakage mozilla-mplayer,.,,,
<Jucato> jordo23: just follow the steps for the upgrade because there's a command there that will modify your sources.list from dapper to edgy
<Jucato> !upgrade | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<hudsy> it says it cant find the pakage mozilla-mplayer...
<Jucato> hudsy: you need to enable the "multiverse" repository
<Jucato> !multiverse | hudsy
<ubotu> hudsy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Poom> anyone ?
<ssmasud__> where are X11 header files located??
<jordo23> Jucato: Where in that article does it state to switch to the edgy repositories?
<LjL> xincludes | ssmasud__
<LjL> !xincludes | ssmasud__
<Jucato> ssmasud__: xorg-dev
<ubotu> ssmasud__: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Jucato> jordo23: 2nd part of Step 2
<Jucato> "Then backup and change /etc/apt/sources.list from dapper to edgy. The backup will be: /etc/apt/sources.list.bak # cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jordo23> Jucato: got it.....didn't see that...
<jordo23> Jucato: Skipped the backup and switch statement.....lol
<Jucato> hm :)
<jordo23> Jucato: Oh yeah....there she goes....201 additional MB
<lazybunz> hi
<lazybunz> I'm having problems with Kopete's AIM
<lazybunz> it won't connect for some reason
<lazybunz> is it happening to everyone, or is it just my network?
<jordo23> Jucato: Couldn't take the 64bit limitations and workarounds....went to 32 bit...:)
<Jucato> ah
<BluesKaj> jordo23, welcome 64bit refuge ...32bit :)
<meteor-1500> jordo23: did you try the ia32 libraries?
<meteor-1500> jordo23: i'm just trying that now to see if that'll get flash player and stuff going
<jordo23> meteor-1500: I got flash working thru a chroot, but it was halting and full of hassle...
<jordo23> meteor-1500: Only took seven hours too....
<meteor-1500> ah ok
<meteor-1500> jordo23: lol that's a real pain
<acemo> im getting this error:
<acemo>   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?
<acemo>     import gnome.ui
<acemo> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<acemo> how can i get gnome.ui?
* meteor-1500 thinks time to go back to x86
<mortici> wth
<mortici> stupid vista
<jordo23> meteor-1500: I wrestled with the decision, cause I built a nice 64 bit system, but I would....its just easier at this point...
<mortici> i can access shares on my linux box
<mortici> but i can't access shares on vista from linux
<jordo23> meteor-1500: Then only advantage to 64 bit is if you have over 4 gb of ram...
<jordo23> How do you get the KDE clock off of 24 hour time again....
<Jucato> jordo23: right-click -> Date & Time format
<XenThraL> my sound options disappeared
<XenThraL> whats the name of the kapp?
<jordo23> Jucato: Why can I never find that?
<Jucato> jordo23: it's not that hard to find out... :P
<Jucato> XenThraL: kmix
<XenThraL> thanks
<jordo23> Jucato: Where in that menu....dont see the option...
<dope> how do i turn autoindent on in the .vimrc file
<Jucato> jordo23: right-click on the clock -> Date & Time format
<jordo23> Jucato: No...I am there.....where in that menu.....don't see it under Time&Dates...
<stdin> jordo23: in the Time & Date tab
<Jucato> jordo23: the time format
<jordo23> Jucato: What do you switch it to?
<Jucato> oh wait...
<stdin> HH:MM:SS = 24hour , pH:MM:SS AMPM = 12hour
<Jucato> jordo23: btw, you can only see AM/PM if you switch to Plain type clock
<jordo23> stdin Jucato: I switched it to the other format, but time is still 24 hour....I even reloaded the clock.....reboot?
<Jucato> jordo23: did you see my note above?
<Jucato> jordo23: what type of clock are you using?
<stdin> jordo23: normally a logout and login will do it, or just restart kicker
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah....set to plain....
<jordo23> stdin: Yeah...will try that...
* SeanTater executes /bin/flame --burn-it-to-an-oblivion /usr/bin/ark
* Jucato waves to zakame
<zakame> uo Jucato
<ubuntu> o
<mortici> is there any reason why a windows box is asking me for a password
<cpk1> to verify you are who you say you are?
<phobiac> mortici: It wants the password?
<Minataku> It's trying to make you think it has secuirty
<mortici> yes
<phobiac> I'll go with Minataku's reponse
<Minataku> "Look at me! I can ask for passwords too!"
<Minataku> XD
<mortici> lol
<mortici> and not access it when you type the right ones
<Minataku> Exactly
<Minataku> lol
<root> hi, need help with feisty installation please.
<stdin> root: ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues
<root> thanks
<Minataku> I honestly hope you're not root right now
<phobiac> Oh dear god yes.
<root> i am
<Minataku> He is
<phobiac> Oh god
<root> so ?
<Minataku> root: Bad, bad, bad idea
<Minataku> root is for system maintenance ONLY
<root> and what ?
<Minataku> All other tasks/activities/etc are for less privileged users
<phobiac> Anyway it seems that the only good thing about reinstalling linux is that I finally got java working in firefox.
<Minataku> You are on IRC as root. This is a Bad Thing(tm).
<makuseru> how do you run a .bin file?
<Minataku> You are very highly suggested to cease such unsafe activity
<root> i am in the install cd version, the only way to get irssi was to be in root.
<Minataku> makuseru: It depends on what type of .bin it is
<root> not that i have to justify how i use my operating system to you.
<Minataku> Type "file -zrk nameoffile.bin"
<makuseru> theres diffrent kinds?
<phobiac> root: There's something wrong with your CD then
<Minataku> root: Then do not request help with removing any sort of virus, rootkit or similar
<smaggard> hey i have a question.. can i limit a user than can ftp via ssh to only be able to view his home dir?
<phobiac> I was just now, a few hours ago, using irssi on a live CD sans root powers.
<mortici> wtf
<mortici> this is soooooooooooooo annoying
<Minataku> mortici: What did it say it is?
<Minataku> Oh, sorry
<Minataku> Wrong m*
<Minataku> X3 >.<
<makuseru> how do you run a shell script in a terminal
<ForgeAus> irssi is suprisingly nice to use
<ForgeAus> I don't get the fixation with using timestamps on everything IRC tho... still you can probably turn that off somehow
<phobiac> Irssi is awesome.
<LjL> makuseru: make it executable and type its name (a full path, not just the name)
<LjL> chmod +x filename will make a file executable
<stdin> makuseru: (if it's executable) like: ./myscript.sh
<stdin> makuseru: (if it's in the same dir)
<ForgeAus> its basically ircii +
<phobiac> irssi has saved me at least three times now
<ForgeAus> saved you? as in what?
<ssmasud__> how can I find any particular string inside a file???....with the "find" command???
<BluesKaj> yup, irssi helped me get out of an xserver-xorg jam by enabling me to logon to this room from the TTY ...very cool
<phobiac> I've had issues that messed up xserver and I was able to pop into here for help from the CLI :D
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
<stdin> ssmasud__: with grep: grep string /path/to/file
<smaggard> anyone know how to limit a user to only view his home dir?
<grim76> smaggard: are you trying to limit them in FTP or in SSH, or do you want them just to connect via FTP and not SSH?
<smaggard> i meant sftp sorry
<smaggard> both sftp and ssh.. i think i found it tho
<Minataku> ForgeAus: You should see my timestamps
<Minataku> [20:50:45]  Minataku ForgeAus: You should see my timestamps
<Minataku> :D
<ssmasud__> stdin...thanks
<stdin> ssmasud__: no problem :)
<grim76> smaggard: sorry not sure on that one without changing perms on folders, and that could have very bad results.
<smaggard> yeah exactly
<smaggard> haha.
<ForgeAus> lol
<phobiac> Minataku: Yours look like mine, only I don't have the seconds.
<smaggard> turns out, i didnt find it, once they actually changed the bash script like they talked about doing they couldnt log in heh
<Minataku> phobiac: I use XChat
<ForgeAus> hehe I like this one: The best advice about installing Vista: Dont!
<Minataku> And I prefer having the seconds on it :3
<ForgeAus> http://talkback.zdnet.com/5208-12558-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=29596&messageID=552391&start=-1
<smaggard> ive created a user for a client to be able to upload drawings to a folder, and i dont want him poking around in the rest of the system and looking in everyones home dirs
<phobiac> I know irssi can have seconds, I just haven't configured it to show them.
<Minataku> phobiac: Ah
<Minataku> I didn't mean to sound like a jerk when I said that, BTW (Sorry >.< )
<phobiac> You didn't man lol
<grim76> smaggard: I did not think that the other homedirs were readable via other users unless they were allowed access by perms changes or acl changes.
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> lemme double check
<dope> anyone know anything about www.packetgarden.com
<ssmasud__> how do I comment a section of code in vi????.....i mean from line 10-line20.....commenting each line with # is a pain
<smaggard> well, the user can login via ssh and go right into home dirs of other people
<phobiac> Why is it that a newly installed OS always seems to be running better then before?
<stdin> smaggard: that's default, you can change it by removing the perms for "others"
<smaggard> how do i do that
<stdin> smaggard: chmod o-x /home/username
<DaSkreech> Cmon Feisty beta!
<stdin> (with sudo)
<smaggard> ah k
<smaggard> thanks lemme try that
<ssmasud__> how do I comment a section of code in vi????.....i mean from line 10-line20.....commenting each line with # is a pain
<zakame> `:10-20s/^/#/' ?
<smaggard> ah that did it, thanks!
<DaSkreech> how do I switch a pattern at the front of a word with a pattern at the back?
<smaggard> that user can still browse the entire system tho.. i think i need a jail or something
<ssmasud__> zakame.....if I want to comment a section without line numbers...do i have to use #/ ..../# ???
<DaSkreech> ssmasud__: If it's a line it has line numbers :)
<ssmasud__> DaSkreech....no i mean as we do in C lang..../*....*/ .....so there is also a way in vi...
<DaSkreech> ssmasud__: Nope bash doesn't respect that :0
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech having trouble bashing bash into shape?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: A tad thought that was aimed at ssmasud__
<zakame> smaggard: you can select a section by `v' and moving the direction keys to select the section, then after that just do `s/^/#/'
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to figure out hwo to swap a pattern in a word to somewhere else in the word
<zakame> that assumes your comment char is `#' on the first char
<eMish_> mozilla feels so much better than firefox. is it ironic ?
<mortici> GAHHHHH!!! stupid shares, see with linux its nice and easy set a username set a password set a dir to share, and you can access just fine from windows, but reverse that and set no password or username to get access (so no restrictions) and set a share but it inisists on asking for a username/password
<DaSkreech> really I've always ahd issues in teh opposite direction
<DaSkreech> mortici: using the smb:// kioslave?
<zakame> mortici: same prob here, my xphome doesn't seem to allow me to access its share
<mortici> DaSkreech: yep
<mortici> i can access the linux share absolutely no problem from windows
<mortici> not so if i try to access from linux
<zakame> indeed
* DaSkreech starts up wesnoth
<george> alguem pode me ajudar
<zakame> mortici: does it look like bug #52634
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mortici> qhats the direct link to the bug?
<zakame> mortici: does it look like bug #52634
<mortici> on what bug trac?
<zosky> hey yall
<mortici> zakame: give me a DIRECT link plz :P
<zosky> nice to see a thriving scene in IRC
<Twylight> hello
<zakame> mortici: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/52634
<Twylight> I've got a bit of an issue
<Twylight> and I'm wondering if anyone would care to help me?
<stdin> don't know unless you ask :)
<mortici> zakame: sort of, except i KNOW i  don't have password/username auth set on the windows box
<ag3r> hi
<zosky> can yall belive ATI wont give me drivers for my card cause thier from 2k2
<zakame> mortici: indeed, same here in my situation
<ag3r> i a total newbie...and i want to mount my other hard drives
* zosky is miffed
<ag3r> but i dont know how
<Twylight> my linux install, kubuntu is only working on the live CD, with an option for forced graphics mode 800x600 32 bit
<ag3r> can you help me?
<zosky> i hope kubuntu can do the trick
<DaSkreech> ag3r: do YOU KNOW HOW TO FIND YOUR HARD DRIVES?
<mortici> granted i am on vista :/
<DaSkreech> caps :-P
<ag3r> i have made an fdisk
<mortici> it worked fine in XP tho wth
<ag3r> and i see it
<Twylight> when I don't use the forced setting, I get an out of range error from my MONITOR
<ag3r> sorry for my english im from spain :$
<phobiac> Oh, hey DaSkreech. You're one of the guys that helped me out the other night.
<Twylight> what should I do, as it's not a hardware/driver issue?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> phobiac: I think so. What was it with?
<phobiac> With that issue with me not being able to log in, yeah.
<zosky> can someone please help - does this wiki page mean my (macintosh) ATI xclaim card wont for with TV in. that card uses the rage 128 chip.
<zosky> is this the latest info > https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<DaSkreech> ag3r: Woah Fdisk :)
<ag3r> thx
<DaSkreech> phobiac: Glad to help if I helped if not it wasn't me!!!
<DaSkreech> ag3r: ok well then a quick dirty way ok with you?
<stdin> if you can read english well there is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ForgeAus> its interesting that konversation accepts /nickserv as a command :)
<stdin> ForgeAus: it also can do /ns :)
<ForgeAus> lol stdin nice shortcut :)
<phobiac> DaSkreech: It's funny though. The whole issue turned out to be that my /home partition wasn't big enough. But then Gparted messed something up when I was trying to fix that and I ended up having to reinstall Linux.
<ForgeAus> (or alias if you like)
<Twylight> so, can anyone help me?
<redcliffe> hi - i'm trying to install 6.10 x86 on my machine, immediately after i hit enter on the dvd boot screen, i get a kernel panic in something related to acpi
<redcliffe> i've tried pci=noacpi as an option, but no luck so far
<redcliffe> any ideas?
<ag3r> DaSkreech:
<stdin> redcliffe: have you tried acpi=off too?
<DaSkreech> ag3r:
<ag3r> can you help me?
<rdarch> can anyone tell me what kernel version the latest kubuntu installer uses?
<DaSkreech> ag3r: ok well then a quick dirty way ok with you?
<ForgeAus> ok I have a question.. what does "show device icons" in configure desktop mean?
<redcliffe> stdin: no didn't know about that option, will try it now
<redcliffe> thanks
<ag3r> im from spain :$
<ag3r> i cant understand if you use this words :P
<Twylight> *sigh*
<DaSkreech> ag3r: Ah
<gravygoat> Twylight: You're running entirely off the CD?
<DaSkreech> !es | ag3r
<ubotu> ag3r: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Twylight> currently, yes
<DaSkreech> Gracias :)
<ag3r> ubotu:
<stdin> redcliffe: I have to use "acpi=off pci=noacpi noapic nolapic" to boot
<DaSkreech> ag3r: It's a robot
<ag3r> theres nobody there to help me
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> DaSkreech
<Twylight> it boots ok from HD
<ag3r> whtas the command in terminal?
<ag3r> mount?
<ForgeAus> I have 3 HDD partitions mounted that all show up on my desktop.... can I turn that off? (I'd prefer just to access them internally in konqueror)
<gravygoat> Twylight: this problem only occurs running off the CD or is it when you boot off the HD?
<DaSkreech> ag3r: make a directory
<DaSkreech> ag3r: mkdir <foldername>
<Twylight> boot off the hd
<ag3r> where?
<ag3r> media?
<DaSkreech> <foldername> can be anything you want
<DaSkreech> ag3r: if you like
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<ag3r> okei
<ubuntu> necesito ayuda
<DaSkreech> hola
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gravygoat> Twylight: What type of video card, and why did you say you know it isn't a driver issue?
<ForgeAus> but I can't seem to remove the desktop items
<ForgeAus> (erm icons)
<Twylight> it's an SIS video onboard thing
<ag3r> DaSkreech: weel go
<Twylight> old comp
<ag3r> well go
<Twylight> it's not a driver issue because the live cd works
<DaSkreech> ag3r:  ok then sudo mount /dev/<drive> /path/to/<foldername>
<DaSkreech> ag3r: you know the drive you want right?
<zosky> how about that ATI xclaim TV-in capability... i have the rage 128v on my card and the wiki only lists the rage 128 pro not working -- are they the same or will it work ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<ag3r> yep...i think so
<Twylight> the two are the same. apart from one being a CD boot
<gravygoat> Twylight: Did it ever work right off the HD install?  Sounds like the /etc/xorg.conf files are different
<dope> how do i search for a file through the command line?
<DaSkreech> ag3r: if you would like to make sure call me
<DaSkreech> locate <filename>
<Twylight> the boot WORKS from the HD
<Eruantalon> Hey I am thinking of buying a router for my homenetwork. Can anyone give me a good recommendation. I think i need/want wireless support a few lan ports and a wan port. I heard you can install linux on some of them is that true?
<Twylight> it's not a problem with the install
<Twylight> I just get no graphics
<ag3r> DaSkreech:
<phobiac> Eruantalon: I've got a wrt54G that works pretty well
<ag3r> somthing like this sudo mount /dev/sda/home/ag3r/Disco1
<phobiac> Eruantalon: If you're so inclined there's also free (more powerful) firmware's availible on the internet.
<smaggard> is there a way to set the default sftp dir?
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sda<number> /home/ag3r/Disco1
<Twylight> it's a monitor issue, and I want to know if I can set the HD boot to auto force resolution to 800x600 32 bit
<meteor-1500> stdin: tried acpi=off, no difference
<DaSkreech> You need to add a number and a space
<gravygoat> Twylight: I'd take a look at the /etc/xorg.conf file it uses when you use the live CD, and compare to the one you have on the HD.  Any forcing like that would be done in /etc/xorg.conf.
<meteor-1500> still oops's
<redcliffe> lol
<redcliffe> oops
<Eruantalon> phobiac: Are there any caveats?
<stdin> redcliffe: I have to use "acpi=off pci=noacpi noapic nolapic" to boot, try that
<redcliffe> it's part of a pci hardware probe
<redcliffe> ok
<Eruantalon> and is this the one where you can install linux?
<Twylight> gravy: that's impossible, as I can't SEE the file on the HD
<Twylight> >.<
<redcliffe> stdin, does it matter where in the options list that is?
<phobiac> Eruantalon: So far I've had no problems with it all. The normal firmware is powerful enough too.
<phobiac> Eruantalon: I think it's linux, yes.
<cpk1> Twylight: just mount the HD right now and look at it
<gravygoat> Twylight: You can't boot to a text login either?
<cpk1> Twylight: you cant even get anything on tty1 when you boot from HD?
<BluesKaj> hey the Thunderbird icon suddenly disappeared ... and it isn't listed in the properties edit file type ...anyone know how to fix this bug?
<Twylight> nope
<phobiac> Eruantalon: If you plan on doing that though do some research first, it only works with certain versions if I remember correctly.
<Eruantalon> phobiac: Hmm i also heard good things about linksys.
<Twylight> hmm
<redcliffe> stdin, nup still panics
<Twylight> mount the HD
<stdin> redcliffe: it shouldn't matter, but I have the them in this order "noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi"
<phobiac> It's from linksys
<ag3r> DaSkreech: "mount point does not exists"
<gravygoat> Twylight: Then how do you know it's a resolution issue (if I can ask a silly question)?
<cpk1> Twylight: well you can still mount your HD from the livecd and then look at your xorg.conf
<phobiac> Eruantalon: It's from linksys
<Twylight> one at a time
<DaSkreech> ag3r: paste back what you typed
<redcliffe> EIP acpi_hw_low_level_read
<Twylight> I'm having trouble thinking
<Twylight> medications and such
<DaSkreech> dope: found it?
<ag3r> sudo mount /dev/sda/home/ag3r/Disco1
<dope> yea i got it
<ag3r> sudo mount /dev/hdd /home/ag3r/Disco1
<ag3r> this
<redcliffe> stdin, call trace starts from pci_read, acpi_hw_register_read, pci_bus_read_config_byte, pci_fixup_device, init
<redcliffe> dunno if that's useful
<mortici> die file sharing die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Twylight> gravygoat: because I can run the live CD just fine
<ag3r> DaSkreech: this is th hd im triying to mount
<ag3r> Disco /dev/hdd: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<ag3r> sudo mount /dev/hdd /home/ag3r/Disco1
<ag3r> that not okai?
<Twylight> anyone notice that 6.10 comes without synaptic?
<gravygoat> Twylight: I'm not trying to be dense here, but there are any number of reasons for things to not work - why do you say it's a resolution problem ?  Maybe your install just blew up when you did the HD install?
<stdin> ag3r: you need to mount a partition, not a device, so /dev/hdd1 maybe, not /dev/hdd
<cpk1> Twylight: mount your HD and compare the two xorg.conf files, and kubuntu uses adept not synaptic
<stdin> redcliffe: hmm, I don't know, you can try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<DaSkreech> ag3r: It's not hdd it's hdd<somenumber>
<DaSkreech> ag3r: type ls /dev/hdd <tab><tab>
<redcliffe> stdin, ok thanks
<DaSkreech> it should give you a few options
<DaSkreech> tell me if you see like hdd1
<ag3r> nope
<ag3r> only hdd
<DaSkreech> really?
<ag3r> theres no partition in this hd
<DaSkreech> Ahh
<ag3r> hehehe
<DaSkreech> then you need to make one :)
<ag3r> im a fuc**n newbie
<ag3r> xD
<phobiac> Eruantalon: Oh, another thing. It's compatible with B + G if you get the right one, so if you have older hardware you don't have to worry.
<ag3r> i dont know how i see hehehehe
<DaSkreech> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Eruantalon> phobiac: Looking good. REading up on it now
<Twylight> damn
<Twylight> I'm losing motor funnntios
<Twylight> nini all
<DaSkreech> ag3r: use either gparted or qtparted
<Eruantalon> I was getting tired of having my server act as a router for the network all sorts of problems with that.
<DaSkreech> phobiac: How was the reinstall?
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> thx
<ag3r> let me see somethiung
<Eruantalon> phobiac: Why does it say that it requires windows?
<danny_8> test (new IRC user) I'll be lurking
<DaSkreech> ag3r: I use qtparted but the consensus is that Gparted is a lot better
<DaSkreech> ag3r: you know how to install?
<ag3r> nope
<ag3r> but
<ag3r> in this hd
<ag3r> theres a partition
<ag3r> im using it in windows
<ag3r> but i need to learn a few things
<ag3r> before mount it
<ag3r> im gonna read something more
<Eruantalon> phobiac: How good is the wireless connection. How far away does it work reasonably well?
<ag3r> DaSkreech:
<ag3r> theres a dev/hdd1
<ag3r> there
<ag3r> Disco /dev/hdd: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<ag3r> Disco /dev/hdd: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<andy___> is there any way to install kde in regular ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> ag3r: ok does it mount ?
<ag3r> nope
<ag3r> mount point error
<stdin> andy___:  just install install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<DaSkreech> andy___: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ag3r> el punto de montaje home/ag3r/Disco1 no existe
<ag3r> mount point home/ag3r/Disco1 does not exists
<ag3r> in english :D
<stdin> ag3r: have you make that directory ?
<ag3r> yep
<ag3r> i have just in front of me
<stdin> ag3r: did you put "/home/ag3r/Disco1" or "home/ag3r/Disco1" ?
<ag3r> ehm
<ag3r> :$
<ag3r> xD
<andy___> thanks, guys
<ag3r> DaSkreech:
<Minataku> Aaargh... I was playing a heated game of "Under Fire" and I hit Quit (ESC) instead of P1 Start (1) :(
<DaSkreech> ag3r: as a help you can type ~ and it always means your home folder
<ag3r> its a type error
<DaSkreech> ag3r: works now?
<ag3r> sure
<ag3r> nop
<ag3r> i copy it to you
<ag3r> sudo mount /dev/hdd1/ home/ag3r/Disco1
<ag3r> sudo mount /dev/hdd1/ /home/ag3r/Disco1
<ag3r> the same result
<ag3r> mount point does not existe
<ag3r> exists
<stdin> ag3r: no slash at the end of /dev/hdd1
<Poom> can some1 help me fix this problem
<Poom> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/596/snapshot7qz1.png
<stdin> ag3r: so try: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 ~/Disco1
<Poom> the window is painted black
<stdin> Poom: isn't that Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)?
<Poom> Kubuntu
<Poom> in Kubuntu
<ag3r> el punto de montaje /home/ag3r/Disco1 no existe
<Poom> I have that in almost all non-kde programs
<ag3r> im a fool!
<ag3r> :(
<ag3r> but i see in konkeror ----> /home/ag3r/Disco 1
<DaSkreech> ag3r: Ah!
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ag3r/Disco\ 1
<stdin> darn spaces :P
<Poom> any idea ? perhaps something related to gnome missing ?
<ag3r> lol
<ag3r> DaSkreech:
<ag3r> now i dont have permissions
<ag3r> but
<ag3r> theres no error
<DaSkreech> ag3r: ok try
<ag3r> i supose it works
<DaSkreech> sudo chown -R ag3r ~/Disco\ 1
<ag3r> dont let me read
<ag3r> bingo
<ag3r> its working
<DaSkreech> ag3r: Cool :0
<ag3r> chown its the command to get permission?
<DaSkreech> If you want any explanation on all that just happened just ask
<Minataku> chown changes the ownership on a file
<DaSkreech> it takes the owner of the folder from root and gives it to you
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> but
<ag3r> dont let me read
<ag3r> says only read sistem
<ag3r> its an ntfs partition
<stdin> you need to install ntfs-3d ti write to it, and it's not that safe to write to it
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<DaSkreech> ag3r: That's correct It's read only
<DaSkreech> You can't write to the drive but you can read
<ag3r> i only want to read
<ag3r> nope
<DaSkreech> whats on it?
<DaSkreech> Documents?
<ag3r> music
<ag3r> document
<DaSkreech> Or media files?
<DaSkreech> and they don't work?
<ag3r> a lot of things
<DaSkreech> a lot of things don't work?
<ag3r> says that i dont have permissions
<ag3r> i cant open it
<ag3r> i cant read it
<stdin> for an ntfs partition try mounting like this "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/ag3r/Disco\ 1 -o umask=0000"
<ag3r> i try
<ag3r> i have to dismount
<ag3r> or not?
<DaSkreech> ag3r: do that but add remount at the end
<ag3r> okei
<stdin> if it's already mounted, you can use "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 -o remount,umask=0000"
<DaSkreech>  that way you don't have to unmount
<DaSkreech> yeah :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<ag3r> 
<ag3r> it doesnt work
<theline> HI all... Anyone know why I can't print in OO. All others print fine
<stdin> ag3r: any error message?
<ag3r> i copy
<ag3r> theres no error message
<ag3r> i put this "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 -o remount,umask=0000"
<ag3r> and nothing
<ag3r> when i click in disco 1 "you dont have permissions"
<ag3r> to read
<DaSkreech> can you copy the line you get from ls -l ~/Disco\ 1
<stdin> or ls -ld ~/Disco\ 1
<ag3r> i put this in terminal
<ag3r> and
<ag3r> theres no response
<ag3r> the same problem
<ag3r> wait
<DaSkreech> ls -l <small L> not number one
<ag3r> dr-x------ 1 root root 65536 2007-02-01 12:48 /home/ag3r/Disco 1
<stdin> ag3r: ok, try "sudo umount /dev/hdd1 ; sudo mount /dev/hdd1 ~/Disco\ 1 -o umask=0000"
<ag3r> bingo
<ag3r> :D
<ag3r> thx
<ag3r> whats umask?
<stdin> you can add a line to /etc/fstab to do that automatically on boot
<ag3r> say it to me
<ag3r> xD
<stdin> umask sets the permissions
<DaSkreech> ag3r: do the ls -l again and see if you can tell the difference
<grumbly> hello...
<DaSkreech> ag3r: you can press up to get back the command
<grumbly> how do I change the default framebuffer from vesafb?
<ag3r> -xr-xr-x
<theline> Anyone know why I can't print in OO. All others print fine
<ag3r> :D
<ladonlan> ag3r:  una pregunta, y no te molesto mas, 300 megas cuantos kbt son? espara indicar la particion de intercambio
<Jucato> !es | ladonlan
<ubotu> ladonlan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stdin> ag3r: to mount it at boot, add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdd1 /home/ag3r/Disco\ 1 ntfs defaults,auto 0 0"
<ladonlan> sorry
<ag3r> stdin: i put this in terminal no?
<ag3r> "/etc/fstab: /dev/hdd1 /home/ag3r/Disco\ 1 ntfs defaults,auto 0 0"
<stdin> ag3r: no, in the file /etc/fstab
<ag3r> okei
<stdin> ag3r: and don't put the part "/etc/fstab:" in it :)
<ag3r> okei
<DaSkreech> theline: What does it do?
<ag3r> stdin: DaSkreech
<ag3r> thx men
<ag3r> thx thx thx
<ag3r> :D
<DaSkreech> Sure :0
<stdin> no problem :)
<DaSkreech> Wake up someone in #kubuntu-es and stick out your tongue at them
<dbglt> is there a way to tell if my ubuntu kernel has speedstep support built in?
<DaSkreech> Check the flags
<dbglt> DaSkreech: which ones, may I ask?
<dbglt> in /proc?
* DaSkreech shrugs
<dbglt> ...
<DaSkreech> That's as much as I know
<will> Hey guys, what
<galathalion> drugs
<dbglt> ok
<will> what
<DaSkreech> I know it would have to be a flag in the kernel but I've never checked my kernel flags so I'm not realyl sure how you'd get that
<dbglt> I think my kernel upgrade has removed support for speedstep :
<dbglt> :\
<will> 'what's the opinion of edgy vs dapper.  I'm a newbie.  I'm using a dell laptop this a year and a half old.  I mostly am looking for ease of use.
<dbglt> edgy
<Glider-Mike> Edgy for the most current hardware support
<Glider-Mike> though Dapper aint bad
<Gretl> i switched to edgy - its nice
<stdin> dbglt: try "grep -i speedstep /boot/config-2.6.20-6-generic"
<will> all my hardware is old, however I might hook some new external hard drives to it in the near future
<DaSkreech> will: How?
<DaSkreech> E-sata?
<will> usb
<dbglt> m = modular
<DaSkreech> then it doesn't matter :)
<dbglt> maybe the module is not being inserted
<stdin> will: my PC is over 6 years old, it runs edgy fine
<DaSkreech> dbglt: possible
<stdin> dbglt: maybe put it in /etc/modules then
<dbglt> stdin: gotta figure out what the right module is first
<dbglt> and if that is even the problem :)
<will> cool.  alright, then that brings me to my next question.  is it important to have the computer hooked up to the internet when doing a clean install off of downloaded CDs
<stdin> will: if you don't then you'll have to setup the internet connection after the install, then you'll probably need to enable the software sources in adept, but it's not required to have internet access
<stdin> dbglt: modinfo may help, eg "modinfo speedstep-ich"
<will> cool.  and does anyone have a recommended source list for Edgy?
<dbglt> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_ich (/lib/modules/2.6.20-6-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.ko): No such device
<stdin> will: you can get one at the source-o-matic site
<stdin> dbglt: it's not that one then :P
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dbglt> stdin: I'm using a core 2 duo intel processor
<dbglt> I tried all the speedstep-modules
<dbglt> and for some reason I don't have a speedstep_centrino module
<will> Thanks guys.
<stdin> dbglt: what kernel version do you have?
<dbglt> 2.6.20-6-generic
<dbglt> centrino not needed there
<stdin> ahh, feisty
<dbglt> none of them work though
<dbglt> it worked until I updated the kernel...
<dbglt> but I'm not sure if it is kernel related
<stdin> I can't find it in 2.6.20-* , it's in 2.6.17 tho
<dbglt> aye. I ran 2.6.20-5 with speedstep
<dbglt> so it musn't be used anymore
<dewitts> does any one know why openoffice freezes up on my when trying to open a xls file?
<dewitts> from mysql?
<dewitts> its 700 kb
<smaggard> i finally got it... geez lol chroot sftp
<Murrlin> man, I'm bestookered if I can figure out what to do or even how it happened.
<Murrlin> I lost my /dev/dsp
<smaggard> man thats no good
<Murrlin> (kubuntu 6.06)
<will> hey what's the best format for backing up DVDs?
<smaggard> iunno..
<smaggard> whadya mean format? like + or - R is ur question?
<will> no.  like divx? quicktime?  etc.  Is divx the same as mv4?
<Balsamic_Chicken> !pastebin | yuk
<ubotu> yuk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Murrlin> no, its there. but its busy.
<Murrlin> how do I tell what's using /dev/dsp?
<stdin> fuser -v /dev/sdp maybe
<stdin> or lsof|grep /dev/sdp
<notech> typo'd twice in a row? :)
<stdin> yep, but I'm trying to learn to touch type
<stdin> so i'm not looking down
<stdin> I need to slow down tho :P
<hatta> irc is good practice
<biza> u should learn dvorak
<adwelin> i dont understand how to install packages
<angasule> !adept | adwelin
<ubotu> adwelin: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<angasule> adwelin: have you read that? It may help
* stdin prefers apt-get or aptitude :)
<adwelin> yes but i downloaded avg antivirus and i cant install it
<Kanuha> I put my PC in the family room and hooked it up to our big screen tv, only when I try to install ubuntu, it has the wrong resolution. How can I get it to start ubuntu with a different resolution without ubuntu running?
<esaym> man ssh -X is kick ass! lol
<stdin> !antivirus | adwelin
<ubotu> adwelin: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<stdin> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<adwelin> ok
<stdin> esaym: use -C to get compression too :)
<Murrlin> neither fuser or lsof line showed snything
<adwelin> thanks
<esaym> I will try that
<adwelin> i'm really new on unbtu and i'm trying things...
<stdin> adwelin: viruses are really just a windows thing :P
<angasule> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> Wow... that's the first time I ever used lsof... that's a lot of lines
<angasule> !repository | adwelin
<ubotu> adwelin: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<danychouinard> Hello. With xinerama, should I be able to have different screen resolution?
<danychouinard> How can I tell KDE to set a resolution on my second screen that is not in the liste (I need 1440x900)?
<stdin> you'll need to reconfigure the X server for that
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<stdin> use the 2nd command there
<stdin> and a helpful help page :) http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danychouinard> well, it was easier to use aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<danychouinard> I had to tell KDE in the control panel to extend the display on the second screen.
<biza> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biza> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<biza> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AxlRose> can anyone help me with themes
<phobiac> Katapult won't open firefox
<AxlRose> I'm having a heck of a time getting any to work
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<phobiac> Katapult won't open firefox but any other means of opening it work fine.
<phobiac> Any ideas?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !gputils
<ubotu> gputils: GNU PIC utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.3-1 (edgy), package size 1272 kB, installed size 11104 kB
<Minataku> Cool
<AxlRose> so u have to get themese from the Theme-Manager area.....what is the point of ht KDE3.2-3.5 section for then?
<Dr_willis> get themes from the theme manager area?
<|mmortal> hey can someone send me a file i need to ese if my dcc is working
<Dr_willis> I get theme 'parts' from the kde-look.org site.
<Minataku> !gpsim
<ubotu> gpsim: Simulator for Microchip's PIC microcontrollers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.14-7.3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<Minataku> Awesome
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  I am talking about kde-look
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  but under Theme/Styles there are different categories
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org is so dissorganized its scary
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  definatately
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  I've tried downloading so many different things and NONE of them have been themes
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  but they were in the Theme area
<Minataku> Too bad I don't really care for the PIC's way of subtracting... Subtract W from literal... that's so backwards :\
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  take this for example
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=52343
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  I like the look of it, so I try installing it...and I get NOTHING
* Dr_willis looks... JUST for you!
<Dr_willis> Because I Care! :)
<Dr_willis> that is a 'style'
<Dr_willis> lets seeif it compiles
<AxlRose> it compiled and installed for me
<AxlRose> vut it doesn't show up anywhere
<Dr_willis> the fact it untared into a dir named 'vista' is enough to make me not want to touch it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<AxlRose> lol
<Dr_willis> its not wanting to compile.. due most likely to me not having the right Qt Dev files installed.. and the fact ive upgrade to kde 3.6.6
<AxlRose> it compiled for me
<AxlRose> and installed
<AxlRose> but it installed some Lipstick theme things
<AxlRose> which I though were already included
<stdin> I think I compiled that (someone was having trouble with it), but they couldn't get it working, and I didn't bother installing it
<Dr_willis> its a Qt issue here.. and i really aint going to work too hard to chase it down. :)
<Dr_willis> Its HIGHLY possible the theme installed to the wrong kde dirs..
<AxlRose> so how do I know what's actullay a theme haha
<Boo1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ..
<Boo1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ..
<Boo1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com .
<Dr_willis> AxlRose,  Technoicially a "THEME" is a file that defines what style/color/iconset to use.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ForgeAus> whats a good download manager for firefox?
<Hobbsee> the one inside it?
<Minataku> Indeed
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  ya..and thats what I want to download...but alot of the stuff on KDE-look doesn't do that :S
<Minataku> Hm...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> !pikdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pikdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Aw
<ForgeAus> whats pikdev?
<makuseru> how can i play .avi's?
<Minataku> Just something I was looking up
<Minataku> It's an IDE for Microchip PIC development
<Minataku> My microprocessor class uses PIC16F84A
<Dr_willis> AxlRose,  try   ./configure --prefix=/usr   and recompile/installing that theme
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  tryed it
<stdin> makuseru: you probably need w32codecs for that
<makuseru> have them
<AxlRose> Dr_willis:  i've given up on that one
<stdin> makuseru: AVI is just a container, there are tons of codecs used in them, so some you can't play
<makuseru> well how do i find out what i nee
<makuseru> d
<Gretl> you can try the automatx or easyubuntu scrpipts
<Dr_willis> play the file from a shell and with mplayer whatever.avi (or vlc whatever.avi) and see what they show it as
<Dr_willis> theres ways to install the codecs WITHOUT using the potentially dangerous scripts like that
<stdin> makuseru: try "file /path/to/file.avi" and see if you get a codec
<stdin> Gretl: yeah, if you want a useless system when you upgrade
<makuseru> stdin: so "file movie.avi"
<Dr_willis> cool. file does that. :)
<Dr_willis> never noticed THAT feature befor
<stdin> yep :)
<Dr_willis> video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<makuseru> stdin: 1.avi: data
<Dr_willis> lol
<stdin> ahh, god knows then
<Dr_willis> my file is smarter then your file. :)
<makuseru> convert it to mpeg?
<Minataku> If it says "data" then it's possible it's actually just garbage
<makuseru> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Dr_willis> try playing it with vlc from the shell it 'should' state what kind of file/codecs it sees
<Minataku> I haven't come across a legit video file yet that file(1) hasn't identified
<makuseru> k, just a sec
<Minataku> mplayer also attempts to figure out the codecs
<Minataku> If you have that give it a run as well
<Fleebailey33> vlc
<makuseru> it dosnt say
<Dr_willis> darn vlc.. ya USED to do that..
<Dr_willis> vlc -v whatever.avi
<Dr_willis> for verbvose :)
<Fleebailey33> =)
<Minataku> Try mplayer if VLC fails, run from the CLI mplayer is always loud
<Dr_willis>  vlc -v2  whatever.avi
<Dr_willis> THAT will get ya lota of info.
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3918/
<Dr_willis> player says for me.. like...
<Dr_willis> AVI file format detected.
<Dr_willis> VIDEO:  [XVID]   720x480  24bpp  29.970 fps  793.7 kbps (96.9 kbyte/s)
<Dr_willis> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<Dr_willis> Selected video codec: [ffodivx]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<Minataku> makuseru: As I feared...
<Minataku> What you have there is a file full of trash
<makuseru> junk?
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> dammit
<Dr_willis> No Porn 4 U !
<Minataku> lol
<makuseru> its not porn
<makuseru> Tenacious D
<Dr_willis> No Henti?
<makuseru> no
<Minataku> file(1) is fairly inaccurate, but unless it's something really exotic or just plain garbage, it doesn't say "data"
<stdin> it's probably a windows virus disguised as an avi :P
* makuseru is underage
<Minataku> I was looking at hentai since I was at least 15
<Dr_willis> So you watch Sailor Moon? :)
<makuseru> XD
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> Minataku: i am 15
<Dr_willis> Camp Lazlo ?
<Minataku> Camp Lazlo isn't anime
<Dr_willis> Its all anime...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Good show, though
<makuseru> Minataku: *shoves various mangas under my bed* shhhh
<Minataku> makuseru: lol
<Dr_willis> I like the "Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends" - its one of the better done cartoons out.
<Dr_willis> always amuseing...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Eh... Bloo pisses me off
<WMCoolmon> hi, i was wondering if anyone knew how to get CVS working on a drive mounted with NTFS-3G?
<makuseru> i like, no american shows
<Dr_willis> The whole "Aqua Teen Hunger Force" thing - needs to be killed off badly.
<Minataku> Hey
<Minataku> ATHF rules
<Dr_willis> Drools.. :)
<makuseru> haha, ATHF, Boston
<Dr_willis> Harvy Birdman Attourny at Law.. - THAT RUles. :)
<Minataku> Boston; now America's most retarded city
<Dr_willis> I can see it now.. Harvy has to defent those 2 guys arrested for the ATHF stunt!
<Minataku> Or perhaps
<makuseru> the only reason i watch Adult Swin is for the ocasional good dubbing they do of an anime, like FLCL
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that has potential.
<Dr_willis> Venture Brothers - is enteraining.
<Minataku> Boston; The only place on Earth where something similar to a Lite-Brite can be "mistaken" for a bomb
<Dr_willis> Squidbillies.
<Minataku> Keep in mind these things were all over about 10 cities
<Minataku> Including New York City
<makuseru> really?
<Dr_willis> If i had seen any.. i would of stole them. :)
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  yes..  :)
<Minataku> Yeah
<makuseru> all the news stations photoshiopped out the middle finger
<Minataku> Note that nobody in NYC was stupid enough to think an LED sign was a bomb
<makuseru> cause them terrorists like to advertize their bombs
<Dr_willis> the caracter HAS no middle finger.. :) its just  a blocky pixxle - space invaders guy.
<makuseru> lol
<Dr_willis> Hes made of like 16x16 Pixles :)
<Minataku> I'll tell you what, I'd be afraid to buy a clock in Boston now
<Minataku> Get it out of the store and someone will scream "IT'S A BOMB"
<makuseru> ha
<WMCoolmon> anyone? i'm getting "cvs [update aborted] : cannot get working directory: No such file or directory"
<Minataku> God forbid I buy anything at a Radio Shack in Boston
* Dr_willis waits for ATHF LED kits to appear on thinkgeek
<Minataku> lol
<makuseru> i dont wanna know what they put up for a Metalocalypse movie
<Dr_willis> those signs are selling on Ebay for like $500
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Negative
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  barff bags?
<Minataku> eBay is killing all those auctions
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> ha
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  bummer.. :) wonder why.
<Dr_willis> Ebay has no.. *$#*@&*@ any more it seems.
<Minataku> Because eBay ??????? sucks
<makuseru> eBay had the inflatable s[pongebobs people stole from burgerking
<Dr_willis> what if you MADE your own..
<Minataku> Well, technically they are auctions selling stolen property
<Dr_willis> but ebay cant get rid of these 'what you are buying is the right to download the plans.. to make your own perpetual motionmachine...'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> they left them ... :) did they put a return address on them?
<Dr_willis> abandonware!
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Or the nigerian spammers hijacking accounts and tanking auctions when people don't fall for it
<makuseru> or the people selling "a awesome guitar riff, sure to be a hit" only 5l
<makuseru> 5k*
<WMCoolmon> Does anyone know where I could ask how to get CVS working on NTFS-3G and get a helpful response? I've been searching Google and the Ubuntu forums, but haven't gotten anything besides false hits
<cpk2> my network interface isnt listening to me =\
<Minataku> WMCoolmon: I'm assuming you want to checkout the latest NTFS-3G code?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  sounds like my wife.
<Dr_willis> slap it around some...
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis clears the screen befor she comes in...
<Minataku> lol
<cpk2> i've been trying that, it isnt even listening to its good friend /etc/network/interfaces
<cpk2> how do you bring an interface down with ifconfig? ifdown says it isnt configured but ifconfig says it is
<WMCoolmon> Minataku: i can certainly try that. Should i remove the NTFS-3G packages before compiling the latest version myself, and is there anything special i need to do to compile? (using an AMD64, if that's relevant)
<stdin> cpk2: example: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<cpk2> stdin: that doesnt work, what I was looking for was ifconfig del and i found it =)
<Minataku> WMCoolmon: First, self-compiling is highly discouraged, since it confuses the hell out of the package manager
<cpk2> nevermind ifconfig eth1 del doesnt seem to work either argh
<Minataku> WMCoolmon: Second, yes and no respectively, then make sure you keep the first point in mind at all times
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I have an audio issue
<draik> I can't hear mp3s that are online
<draik> What do I need to hear mp3s in Mozilla's Firefox?
<crimsun> draik: meaning through youtube or something else using Flash?
<draik> crimsun: I mean through just a simple HTML that I have on my site and MySpace acct
<crimsun> draik: are you using the backport of Flash 9 final from -backports?
<draik> I had to redo my Kubuntu install and didn't get a chance to save my packages
<draik> or my packages list
<draik> Yes I am
<cpk2> hrmm i thought dhcpd was supposed to be easy...
<crimsun> draik: while you're attempting to play mp3s from a Web site, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<draik> crimsun: any ideas?
<makuseru> anyone heard of/use IceWeasel?
<crimsun> pastebin the output (see topic)
<stdin> makuseru: it's just firefox with a different name/logo
<makuseru> i know
<makuseru> i have it
<makuseru> i heard it was going to be a package in Feisty
<draik> That is what I get
<draik> crimsun: ^^
<Minataku> It's Debian's retarded rebranding of Firefox
<makuseru> i know
<crimsun> draik: please use pastebin
<makuseru> because FF wouldnt let them change the logo
<cpk2> anyone want to help me with dhcpd?
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draik> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/338094
<stdin> makuseru: nope, it's not in feisty, at least not yet
<stdin> makuseru: don't think it will be, as it's just a re-branded firefox
<cpk2> woohooo they talk to each other!
<crimsun> draik: nothing appears to be attempting to play an mp3 in your Web browser
<crimsun> draik: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<draik> Yes
<makuseru> anyone know when Herd3 is out?
<stdin> makuseru: it is out now
<makuseru> it is?
<makuseru> i knew it was soon
<stdin> yep
<makuseru> but i didnt know if it was out yet or not
<crimsun> draik: I need that lsof output when you're attempting to play an mp3 in your Web browser
<theshadow> How do I updated to the latest version? (yea I'm new)
<theshadow> update*
<draik> I am trying
<draik> err... I am
<makuseru> ill probably upgrade at herd 4
<stdin> makuseru: same way you go from dapper -> edgy
<makuseru> i know
<makuseru> ill probably do it the same way, change it in my sources.list
<stdin> draik: try changing "FIREFOX_DSP="none"" to "FIREFOX_DSP="auto"" or "FIREFOX_DSP="artsdap"" in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<theshadow> how do I upgrade from dapper drake to edgy?
<trojanek> In KDevelop, I'm trying to get rid of the "little x's" that show up when a line is wrapped. Does anyone know how to do this?
<stdin> !upgrade | theshadow
<ubotu> theshadow: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<makuseru> theshadow: DL a ccd
<Minataku> arts needs to be destroyed... Why is there an idiotic abstraction in front of the audio device
<Minataku> ?
<stdin> so more than one app can use the device at the same time
<Minataku> I have that ability without a retarded abstraction layer
<Minataku> Not to mention the fact that only one app should be using the audio device at any given time anyway
<crimsun> Minataku: not everyone does.
<Minataku> Ever accidentally play two songs at once? Sounds like crap. XD
<stdin> Minataku: why should only 1 app be able to use the device at a time ?
<cpk2> how about play a video game and listen to music?
<ForgeAus> how many herds are there goina be?
<stdin> or listening to music and getting audio notifications
<cpk2> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE should be the quick and dirty way of natting through a box right?
<makuseru> or listning to two songs at once
<stdin> ForgeAus: 5
<Minataku> lol
<draik> stdin: Nope. That didn't do anything
<Minataku> Like I said, I have NO abstraction, just an audio device
<stdin> draik: did you restart firefox after ?
<ForgeAus> ok so I'll wait for the fawn after 5 :)
<draik> Yup
<draik> stdin: Yup. After each change
<Minataku> And I can use multiple sound-causing apps at once providing one doesn't be a jerk and hog the device
<ForgeAus> (after herd 5 I mean)
<stdin> ForgeAus: uh, actually it's 6, just checked :P
<draik> stdin: If I go to the direct link of the mp3, I get an image of "No Video"
<Minataku> In which case something like arts is useless anyway since the app isn't using arts
<Minataku> It's just more memory-eating rubbish if you ask me
<ForgeAus> ok then I'll wait for the herd after 5 and re-evaluate then
<stdin> ForgeAus: herd 6 will be out on April 5th, just 2 weeks before release
<makuseru> herd 6 = basically stable?
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's herd6?
<Balsamic_Chicken> o
<Balsamic_Chicken> that herd
<Balsamic_Chicken> do they have a new look in desktop yet
<ForgeAus> stablish?
<Balsamic_Chicken> cuz current once are ugly
<Balsamic_Chicken> been ugly actually
<ForgeAus> I like edgy desktop
<ForgeAus> its a little plain but not ugly imho...
<makuseru> will Feisty have KDE4?
<crimsun> Minataku: so what's muxing, your dsp or alsa-lib? :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> i like standard kubuntu edgy desktop, ubuntu standard edgy desktop is brown like crap, saw lots of people complain in forums
<ForgeAus> of course I've done some theming to tweak it but I still got same wallpaper, just themed the decorators mostly
<Balsamic_Chicken> hence the ugly part =)
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: herd 6 will be the 6th development release of feisty, it will be a beta
<Minataku> crimsun: Probably the entire ALSA subsystem
<ForgeAus> lol I don't like the brown either
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin hi stdin =) long time no see
<WMCoolmon> Minataku: Managed to get the problem fixed. I dug around a little more, and used the compile instructions for dapper on the Ubuntu forums (which build *.debs) to get everything. Works fine so far. Thanks. :)
<ForgeAus> but I do make my ubuntu-desktop brown, chocolate brown
<Minataku> WMCoolmon: np
<crimsun> Minataku: erm, what?
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin: cool, does that mean new wallpaper? hehe
<stdin> makuseru: not likely, you should ask in #kubuntu-devel tho
<ForgeAus> (the deeper one)
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: heh, probably :P
<Balsamic_Chicken> nice =)
<ForgeAus> theres a light brown defualt one
<Minataku> crimsun: To put it short... I don't know
<Minataku> lol
<crimsun> Minataku: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Minataku> Sorry about that, I tend to complain about things that I think are stupid... never been one for abstraction layers... I have the belief that it's the kernel's job to handle hardware
<ForgeAus> I hope the kde alternatives configuration gets some more options
<draik> crimsun: Didn't you get my pastebin?
<draik> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/338094
<Minataku> crimsun: No such file /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> Minataku: using a self-compiled kernel?
<crimsun> draik: I asked you for more information that I'm awaiting.
<Minataku> crimsun: I should inform you that I use Gentoo, not Kubuntu
<Minataku> lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> crimsun: i was trying to watch prisonbreak on myspace.com/fox, i couldn't do it on kubuntu, reason is: even tho i told firefox to immitate/tell myspace that i'm on ie6 of xp2, fox myspace will only allow video to be played if i install another plugin player, one that ended in .exe, if there is some way, what is this way that can help me install the .exe into firefox, thx very much
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: Give up now
<ForgeAus> Gentoo + KDE?
<draik> what other info?
<crimsun> Minataku: uh, right. So, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Minataku> It's DRM'd
<ForgeAus> if you used Gentoo + Gnome I'd wonder why your in #Kubuntu at all lol!
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku that's not nice =(, hehe
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: Sorry, but it's the only option
<Balsamic_Chicken> crimsun that prolly didn't belong in this channel but i was asking just cuz u seemed to know alot more =)
<crimsun> Balsamic_Chicken: huh? What's preventing you from using Flash 9?
<Minataku> The content is protected, there's no way to view it in Linux short of using WINE
<Minataku>                       ALI 5451 at 0xed00, irq 11
<Balsamic_Chicken> crimsun hurmm, could u try watch it, i'll hand u the link, one sec
<crimsun> Minataku: alsa-lib (in userspace) is muxing.
<Minataku> Ah
<markc> anyone know where I configure this ? --> You may replace bluez's pin helper program with kbluepin; it is located in /opt/kde/lib/kdebluetooth now.
<Balsamic_Chicken> crimsun: http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/prison_break/index.html
<Balsamic_Chicken> crimsun: could u try watch that on firefox, thx
<crimsun> Balsamic_Chicken: I'm on a ttys, so I can't watch that.
<Balsamic_Chicken> o, what's a ttys, just for future reference
<crimsun> a terminal connection
<Balsamic_Chicken> o
<Balsamic_Chicken> can anyone try watch it, thx =)
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: Give up.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku u'll never be able to watch it if u do that
<snowrichard> says check back later for other os support
<Minataku> It uses a proprietary video player with insane license terms
<Minataku> The content is protected via DRM
<Balsamic_Chicken> snowrichard i think u can tell firefox to immitate xp2, but u still have to install a player
<Minataku> There is NO WAY TO VIEW THE CONTENT ON GNU/LINUX
<Balsamic_Chicken> ......
<Balsamic_Chicken> so sad
<Balsamic_Chicken> btw u forgot to press cap lock again
<Minataku> I don't use Caps Lock
<Balsamic_Chicken> u forgot to let go of shift
<crimsun> chill with the caps.
<Balsamic_Chicken> o well thx everyone
<Balsamic_Chicken> it's still good to know
<Balsamic_Chicken> that i can't watch it hehe
<Minataku> I hold down shift when I yell at people or give parts of text greater visibility
<Minataku> In this case, it was the latter
<Balsamic_Chicken> that's my point, try not to do that =( meanie
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: Sorry
<Balsamic_Chicken> i was kidding =) i don't mind
<Minataku> But I did tell you in the first place the same thing
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Yeah, FOX DRMs the crap on Myspace TV
<Balsamic_Chicken> no it wasn't the same thing, if u lower capped and said there's no way to watch it, i wouldn't have kept on asking
<snowrichard> my isp blocks youtube says its sex
<Balsamic_Chicken> at first u just said give up with no reason
<Minataku> [00:25:20]  Minataku It's DRM'd
<draik> crimsun: What other information do you need from me?
<Balsamic_Chicken> lets get techniqual (='.'=)
<Balsamic_Chicken> !DRM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DRM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> see even ubotu don't know what ur talking about =)
<Minataku> That was appx 13s after I told you to give up
<Minataku> !DRM is Digital Restrictions Management; read about it at defectivebydesign.org
<Balsamic_Chicken> about .5s before ur last msg, don't think i need to retype
<crimsun> draik: lsof output while you're attempting to play an mp3 in your Web browser
<draik> I am trying to play an mp3
<Balsamic_Chicken> see now if u [21:35] 'd earlier, that would have at least prompted my questions in the right way
<Balsamic_Chicken> even u think DRM is too long to explain here
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: Well, I apologize for using caps
<Balsamic_Chicken> much direct answer woulda been: no way to watch it
<ForgeAus> can I somehow change the GTK icon theme from in KDE?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i was kidding
<Balsamic_Chicken> sorry
<crimsun> draik: so...pastebin.
<Balsamic_Chicken> i'm just procrastinating from having to complete essay
<draik> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/338094
<Balsamic_Chicken> and i get to type fast so my partner thinks i'm franctically typing up essay
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyways
<ForgeAus> does GTK even have icon themes?
<ForgeAus> blue is much better than brown anyway!
<ForgeAus> it only really affect VMware and Firefox that I use
<ForgeAus> lotsa other GTK apps but few that I actually use
<draik> crimsun:
<draik> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<draik> artsd     4885 draik  mem    CHR  116,5      8261 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<draik> artsd     4885 draik   12u   CHR  116,5      8261 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<draik> kmix      4894 draik   11u   CHR  116,7      8275 /dev/snd/controlC0
<draik> amarokapp 6653 draik  mem    CHR  116,5      8261 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<draik> amarokapp 6653 draik   14u   CHR  116,7      8275 /dev/snd/controlC0
<draik> amarokapp 6653 draik   18u   CHR  116,5      8261 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<draik> whoops
<draik> sorry
<draik> I could have sworn I just copy the link
<snowrichard> pastebin :)
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/338131
<draik> Sorry everyone
<draik> I didn't mean to flood
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<draik> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/338131
<ForgeAus> hmmm you call that a flood? lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<draik> well.. you know
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<draik> let me rephrase
<ForgeAus> seems like an honest mistake anyhow
<smaggard> lol
<makuseru> stop taking things form yourself Jucato
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> ChanServ gave it to me when I didn't need it :P
<smaggard> floods are cool
<stdin> he was just stretching his op muscles
<draik> Sorry for not paying attention to what I was doing
<ForgeAus> no they're not... not real oned
<ForgeAus> grr ones
<smaggard> i love floods :D
<makuseru> i saw someone paste there xorg untill they got kicked for flooding
<smaggard> but i dont know how to do them
<crimsun> draik: ls /tmp/*dmix*
<draik> makuseru: LOL, now THAT'S a flood
<makuseru> very
<ForgeAus> lol Xorg! thats a little over the top I think
* Jucato waves to crimsun.. "Thanks again for Flash 9!!" :D
<draik> crimsun: No such file or directory
<ForgeAus> mandriva Metisse, now thats eyecandy!
<makuseru> ew
<makuseru> BERYL
<smaggard> ive seen someone set their bot to keep posting system info
<makuseru> is the awesome
<draik> What is Beryl?
<makuseru> kubuntu was getting spammed by porn bots yesterday
<draik> !beryl
<ForgeAus> 3d desktop
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<smaggard> beryl is eye candy
<ForgeAus> (its how oyu get the desktop cube)
<makuseru> beryl = besy eyecandy ever
<dawn> pron bots
<Jucato> draik: beryl is a fork of compiz
<Minataku> In XChat "/exec -o cat /dev/urandom" is a nice way to flood
<Minataku> Really screws with irssi users too
<Jucato> and a real good way to get banned :)
<smaggard> but beryl will screw with yourn graphics... well i shouldnt say that, its only cuz i have a crappy ati laptop that doesnt have a working linux driver.
<Minataku> Indeed
<Minataku> lol
<makuseru> smaggard: i have a radeon 7000
<Jucato> you'd know the feeling, wouldn't you Minataku? :P
<makuseru> its SUPER SUPER old
<Minataku> lol
<smaggard> i have the xpress 200m
<crimsun> draik: so either arts or amarok is configured to use hw:X,Y directly, which prevents playing multiple sounds simultaneously
<smaggard> broke driver since 8.28.8
<makuseru> i cant even use fglrx
<draik> crimsun: fix?
<smaggard> wow
<smaggard> thats like what 4 years old?
<makuseru> with my mighty 64mb of video ram
<makuseru> 1999-2000
<smaggard> whoah
<smaggard> daaang
<smaggard> lol
<makuseru> better than an intel 845G
<draik> makuseru: I have 256MB of video ram
<draik> makuseru: 4 GB of RAM
* makuseru found my comp on side of road
<crimsun> draik: change the amarok engine settings and the arts settings.
<smaggard> i have 256 total, but 128 is sideport and the ati drivers in linux dont work with it
<draik> and I still want more
* crimsun goes to sleep
<draik> crimsun: How?
<smaggard> they used to.. but ati broke the driver, is gay, and wont fix it
<dawn> ati sux
<makuseru> it does
<makuseru> i want nvidia
<smaggard> agreed
<dawn> i had a ATI card on 3 pc's
<makuseru> but my comp is low on my "to buy" list
<draik> I have the nVidia 5700LS... It's ok
<dawn> and every one had driver issues that would bSOD
<dawn> LAME
<draik> Anyone here know how to change the amarok engine settings and the arts settings?
<dawn> BSOD over JAVA
<smaggard> too bad amd and ati are teaming up
<makuseru> its in amaroks settings
<smaggard> i wold rather see amd nvidia
<Jucato> draik: Amark -> Settings -> COnfigure Amarok -> Engine
<Jucato> Amarok*
<makuseru> amd nvidia in compaq lappys
<dawn> I have a dell dimension C521 w/ nvidia and AMD CPU
<dawn> :)
<smaggard> no i mean the merge
<dawn> oh
<smaggard> like between companies
<makuseru> im glad dell will ship comps without an os now
<dawn> i am going to rip the ATI card out of my machine at home
<smaggard> yeah
<draik> Jucato: All I have is xine
<draik> no arts
<dawn> replace with a 8500 something
<Eruantalon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> draik: arts is not a multimedia engine
<dawn> !koomba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koomba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> what is arts?
<dawn> !komba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawn> whats the other program?
<Jucato> draik: it's a sound server. you don't use arts for amarok
<draik> !koopa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koopa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dawn> KDE Samba browser
<draik> Jucato: LOL, sorry
<makuseru> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dawn> komba2
<dawn> !komba2
<ubotu> komba2: KDE Samba browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73.beta-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 748 kB
<ForgeAus> I'd need at least 2 cards to get the functionality of my ATI video card
<smaggard> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<dawn> karamba is nice
<smaggard> oops
<smaggard> lol
<dawn> kinda like google widgets
<dawn> liquid weather
<smaggard> komba made me think about karamba
<draik> Jucato: So what engine do I need?
<Jucato> draik: KDE only uses aRts for system sound notifications
<Eruantalon> How do i share directories with samba between to kubuntu boxes? No matter what i do i can't seem to be allowed to log in...?
<Jucato> draik: and currently, Amarok only uses Xine or can't use GStreamer
<cpk1> Eruantalon: did you add a user for samba?
<draik> ok
<smaggard> its easier to log into a linux box with user and pass than it is to setup windows to allow a linux box to log into it
<draik> So then what do I need to do?
<Jucato> draik: to do what?
<Eruantalon> i add'ed every user i can think of to samba
<draik> Jucato: to play audio in firefox
<draik> draik: change the amarok engine settings and the arts settings
<draik> Jucato: ^^
<Jucato> draik: hm.. mozilla-mplayer ?
<dawn> I still find it hard to believe that I have played HL and HL2 via wine tonight
<smaggard> thats what i use
<dawn> worked 95%
<Jucato> or one of the other mozilla plugins like vlc
<cpk1> Eruantalon: you did sudo smbpasswd -L -a user and sudo smbpasswd -L -e thesameuser
<dawn> nuked... reminds me of Port 139
<dawn> :P
<smaggard> lol
<Nuked> dawn: ?
<Eruantalon> cpk1: Two things. Firstly i did not do that. I did via the kcontrol program. Secondly it seems to work now. I disabled encrypted passwords that did the trick.
<draik> mozilla-mplayer and vlc are installed
<dawn> i remember nukin ppl in games
<dawn> :P
<dawn> <---evil
<smaggard> remove vlc
<Eruantalon> But that is not i workable solution....
<smaggard> then mplayer will work
<draik> I'm installing kaffeine-mozilla right now
<dawn> kaffeine plays .wmv great
<smaggard> so does mplayer
<smaggard> :D
<Jucato> xine can only play those media with the proper codecs
<cpk1> Could use some help with simple iptables thing, trying to have my laptop access the internet through my desktop but iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE did not seem to do it and I have made sure /etc/network/options says ip_forward=yes any suggestions?
<Eruantalon> How do I make kubuntu understand to use encrypted passwords with samba?
<Jucato> (kaffeine and amarok uses xine so...)
* dawn dont need no stinkin codecs..
<Jucato> kaffeine can use mplayer too, though
<draik> YES!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> :P
<draik> Thank you smaggard
<mortici> stupid windows and its stupid file shareing that doesn't work properly
<draik> I'm so happy
<smaggard> np
<draik> Now... on to my next issue
<smaggard> i just dropped and did 10 pushup
<smaggard> for no apparent reason
<draik> I have the screensaver KCommeten (sp?)
<draik> How do I setup OpenGL?
<makuseru> open gl is in your graphics drivers
<smaggard> xorg.conf
<Jucato> draik: it's all in the drivers
<dawn> UBOTU
<dawn> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<smaggard> brb i need some food or something.
<dawn> 10 p/u thats all?
<Eruantalon> How do I make kubuntu understand to use encrypted passwords with samba?
<smaggard> hey guys im having this problem with encrypted passwords and samba.. any help?
<draik> Jucato: How do I know if I have the correct driver?
<draik> I have "nv" because "nvidia" is REALLY sluggish
<smaggard> ok now im really checkin for food brb
<Jucato> um.. nvidia is sluggish? did you install the nvidia-glx driver?
* smaggard gives everyone a play by play
<draik> Jucato: Yes
<draik> smaggard: SAMMICH!
<Eruantalon> smaggard: Me to
<mortici> omg
<mortici> its impossible to access files that are shared on vista through linux via samba
<mortici> wtf
<cpk1> Eruantalon: try add users like i suggested? (just guessing though)
<moparisthebest> give it to me straight, what are the chances of getting my onboard 7.1 channel surround sound working on my 64 bit kubuntu install?
<Eruantalon> cpk1: It is working now, as i said. But it took disabling encryption on the passwords. I am not happy with that
<smaggard> i found nuts!!
<cpk1> Eruantalon: yeah, so turn on encryption and add the samba user the other way (just guessing though)
<makuseru> mortici: ya, thats one of the problems
<smaggard> Planters dry roasted lightly salted mmmm :D
<cpk1> moparisthebest: are you outputting the signal to a reciever?
<makuseru> like Linus says, a computer is like an air conditioner, its useless when you open windows
<moparisthebest> yes cpk1
<smaggard> lol
<mortici> makuseru: sooooo sooooo true
<smaggard> linus said that?
<makuseru> yes
<mortici> and i was just getting some faith in vista .... and now this :/
<smaggard> wow that guy was so cool
<cpk1> moparisthebest: I would say pretty good, I am on 32 bit but I am passing a digital signal to my reciever and it was pretty painless
<makuseru> was?
<makuseru> is cool
<Minataku> Mmmm... Solaris 2.6
<mortici> hell my freaking ipaq which has windows mobile 2003 on it wont access the share
<smaggard> i cant believe he died that way..
<moparisthebest> any suggestions on where to start cpk1 ?
<Minataku> I'd prefer "A computer is like a heater, it's useless when you open windows"
<smaggard> 7.1 should work on the 64
<Minataku> Since it's far more accurate XD
<smaggard> heater... air.. same difference
<cpk1> moparisthebest: open up kmix =P
<Eruantalon> cpk1: Do you know how i can log out of the samba server so that i can check wether it worked?
<cpk1> Eruantalon: you could stop it
<makuseru> smaggard: he isnt dead
<smaggard> who?
<makuseru> Linus
<Eruantalon> I did that. Didn't work
<Minataku> A computer running Windows is a computer best left turned off
<smaggard> hes not?
<cpk1> moparisthebest: you have a iec958 playback in there?
<makuseru> no
<smaggard> someone told me he was
<makuseru> no
<Minataku> Linus isn't dead
<smaggard> HURRAY!!!
<moparisthebest> yes cpk1
<Minataku> smaggard: Been talking to Steve Ballmer?
<mohammed> how to update openoffice to version 2.1 ?
<makuseru> i just watched an interview with him talking about the new kernal
<cpk1> Eruantalon: sudo /etc/init.d/samba (or smb maybe) stop
<makuseru> Minataku: Ha!
<Eruantalon> cpk1: didn't work
<Minataku> smaggard: I think you mean lilo
<Minataku> Former head of Freenode
<draik> Jucato: any other ideas?
<smaggard> Fox News said he died.. i knew i shouldnt have trusted them their reporting is about as accurate and me saying windows is secure.
<Minataku> Who was also a cool guy
<cpk1> moparisthebest: alright in output put the iec958 to the lowest volume (0 volume)
<smaggard> Bill gates was cool!!
<makuseru> Bill IS cool
<moparisthebest> ok cpk1
<makuseru> for all the money he gives
<Minataku> Bill is nothing but marketing
<makuseru> for charity
<smaggard> to thoe hookers..
<smaggard> those*
<cpk1> moparisthebest: is best then in input do the same thing (you can leave it on record though)
<draik> Actually, Bill Gates is a nice guy outside of work. When it's business related, he can be a real prick.
<Minataku> He doesn't even have power in Microsoft anymore
<makuseru> he as a person, ok as a business man no
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ignore the is best I was thinking out loud when thinking your name
<smaggard> yeah he is usually a prick to me but o wel
<smaggard> i got super glue on my hands ack!
<Minataku> Know your enemy
<mortici> SHARE DAMN IT SHARE YOUR STUPID FILES .... stupid windows
<moparisthebest> ok cpk1 I have that done, still no sound coming out of any speakers besides the fronts
<draik> moparisthebest: Hey... What is that website that crashes windows computer?
<Minataku> Bill Gates is just a marketing tool nowadays
<cpk1> moparisthebest: then in switches change the iec958 playback source to ac link
<Minataku> It's Steve Ballmer that's the evil
<Minataku> In fact, I read somewhere that Bill Gates thinks DRM is completely retarded
<Minataku> lol
<cpk1> moparisthebest: what are you using to play the sound with?
<moparisthebest> draik, http://www.moparisthebest.com/no.html
<smaggard> my backgrond is a bathroom with a windows xp pro box in the toilet
<makuseru> not only did i read that
<makuseru> i saw the interview
<smaggard> and on the sink is a bottle with tux on it representing soap :D
<draik> Thank you moparisthebest, I have a few people at work that NEED that link'
<moparisthebest> :)
<makuseru> EMI Records no longer uses DRM
<moparisthebest> it only works for old firefoxes and IE
* smaggard is still giving the play by plays... gone for a drink now to wash the nuts down.
<moparisthebest> <cpk1> moparisthebest: then in switches change the iec958 playback source to ac link
<moparisthebest> my only options are PCM
<moparisthebest> analog in
<moparisthebest> and
<moparisthebest> IEC958 in
<Minataku> There's another site I heard of
<Minataku> goodbye-microsoft.com
<cpk1> moparisthebest: hrmm ok PCM
<makuseru> o.O Linus Torvalds wife if a 6 time karate champion
<moparisthebest> I am using amarok right now cpk1
<Minataku> Aaaaugh! PNG bomb!
<Minataku> XD
<mortici> ......
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ok you are going to want to change the speaker setup in amarok to passthrough
<draik> Minataku: Huh? What is a PNG bomb?
* smaggard loves amarok
* draik is listening to Quietly by Guano Apes on Best Of Guano Apes [Amarok] 
<Minataku> draik: http://www.moparisthebest.com/no.html << The incredibly large PNG located here is a PNG bomb
<Minataku> Note the dimensions
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> will it kill linux firefox?
<Minataku> A staggering 10M x 10M pixels
<moparisthebest> the png isnt that large actually
<Minataku> smaggard: No
<makuseru> bomb? you mean Mooninite
<moparisthebest> but the html says it is ;)
<smaggard> windows ie/firefox?
<moparisthebest> it killed firefox 1.0 in windows
<moparisthebest> idk about linux
<Minataku> It made my Firefox kinda puke
<smaggard> well lets start the insanity
<Minataku> It was reeeeeeealy slow after that
<moparisthebest> yea, it lags a little sometimes
<cpk1> konquerer didnt have a problem
<Minataku> And this is Firefox Linux/i686 2.0.0.2
<smaggard> mine loaded right up
<smaggard> didnt hickup a bit
<markc> is anyone using a bluetooth headset ?
<cpk1> moparisthebest: still no luck?
<smaggard> all i saw was like purple
<moparisthebest> I cant find a 'passthrough' option in amarok cpk1
<smaggard> amarok is like 1000x better than winamp
<Minataku> Oh, dear... now that's something
<moparisthebest> I changed it to 7.1 surround sound, but nothing happened
<draik> markc: Phone or desktop?
<Minataku> My SPARCstation 10 has gone apecrap
<cpk1> moparisthebest: configure amarok, go to the engines tab then in speaker arrangement
<cpk1> moparisthebest: its not there?
<Minataku> Not even L1-A can stop the insanity
<markc> draik, desktop, for skye mainly
<markc> skype
<Minataku> Or Stop-A rather, as it is on a Type 5
<Minataku> :3
<moparisthebest> ah ok cpk1 I found passthrough, still no sound though
<draik> Not here on my computer, but I did at my friend's computer
<markc> draik, do you remember what packages you needed ?
<Nuked> us deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main  safe?
<Nuked> *is
<draik> markc: No, sorry
<markc> draik, k, np
<cpk1> blah i will have to dreg up some aplay commands moparisthebest also check alsamixer turn your pcm up and make sure iec958 is unmuted
<cpk1> but at 0 volume
<Minataku> It stopped! Yay!
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> "SCSI bus MESSAGE OUT phase parity error"
<stdin> Nuked: depends what you mean by safe
<mohammed> hey guys, how to update openoffice to version 2.1 ?
<Minataku> "Target 1 didn't disconnect after sending DISCONNECT"
<Minataku> Now that's a show
<Minataku> XD
<Nuked> stdin: is it stable
<stdin> mohammed: wait a few months and install feisty
<cpk1> moparisthebest: alright pastebin aplay -l
<mohammed> lol! isn't there a proper methode to do so before feisty ?
<moparisthebest> cpk1, http://rafb.net/p/8KqtVG10.html
<stdin> Nuked: the latest kde is 3.5.6, which is quite stable, but it's still being tested on edgy/feisty. but it's not particularly unstable so it's quite safe
<cpk1> moparisthebest: how about aplay -L?
<Contril> What the Hell.  :S
<stdin> mohammed: not unless it's in -backports
* Contril apparently notes that "Yamathan" has been regiestered -- to himself.  Yet, uh, he can't remember the password.
<sinthetek> any idea why a wireless usb adapter would work from livecd but not from the system itself?
<draik> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sinthetek> once installed*
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<moparisthebest> cpk1, http://rafb.net/p/rGB38w88.html
<cpk1> moparisthebest: you have a wav file you can use?
<smaggard> crap
<moparisthebest> yep, let me find it
<smaggard> in amarok i add media from a network share, click play and it dies
<cpk1> moparisthebest: try aplay -D hw:0,4 -c 7 song.wav
<moparisthebest> ok
<smaggard> no fair
<cpk1> moparisthebest: anything?
<moparisthebest> oh, nvm
<moparisthebest> I have midi files
<moparisthebest> but no wav files
<Nuked> I shall return
<poningru_intoxic> noooooooooooooooooooo
<smaggard> how come only root can mount
<smaggard> i wanna mount a network folder of music to a folder in my /home
<smaggard> and it says only root can do that
<smaggard> and if i do it as root then im sure my user wont be able to read it and i wont be able to change that
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ok well turn the volume down and do it on any old file and see if you hear a terrible noise =P (or find a wav that is lurking somewhere)
<stdin> smaggard: because only root can, use use sudo and add "-o uid=UserName" to the end of the command
<smaggard> mmk
<stdin> smaggard: (where UserName is your username :P )
<cpk1> moparisthebest: try /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<smaggard> haha thx
<moparisthebest> cpk1,
<moparisthebest> mopar@killer-linux:~$ aplay -D hw:0,4 -c 7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<moparisthebest> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<moparisthebest> aplay: set_params:906: Channels count non available
<stdin> smaggard: no problem :-)
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ok well you getting sound from that?
<moparisthebest> no sound at all cpk1
<the_hammer> hi all someone gave me a few keys for getting the kde 3.5.6 and since then ive gotten need public key errors 6 to be exact
<mike_> im trying to install easyubuntu is there a packagelist for fiesty?
<the_hammer> wondering if i can get the keys somehow
<the_hammer> i tried the source o matic and i was in worse shape then what istared with
<stdin> the_hammer: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php <- read this
<cpk1> moparisthebest: odd aplay isnt doing it for me either, and the sound is because its not playing =P
<moparisthebest> wierd
<|Daisuke_Ido|> why do people insist on things like easyubuntu and automatix?
<sinthetek> if all of the drivers are loaded properly on livecd, shouldn't they also be on the system after install?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> they make things worse more often than they make things better.
<verzonnen> |Daisuke_Ido|: surely you know the answers
<the_hammer> i saved a file from there what do i do with it?
<the_hammer> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<|Daisuke_Ido|> verzonnen: they want ease of use, i suppose.
<mortici> i don't understand this, xp file sharing works like a charm i can access it no problem, vista same settings, and it INSISTS on asking for a username/password ...... gah
<stdin> the_hammer: like the page says "sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<verzonnen> anyway it's sleep time
<cpk1> moparisthebest: alright lets try mpg123-alsa (you might need to install it)
<theshadow> would anyone know why the ati driver doesn't let me set the resolution above 1024x768?
<metres> Hi all do anyone know how to stop kbluetooth starting on startup ?
<moparisthebest> I cant find it on apt-get cpk1 , google it?
<cpk1> !mpg123-alsa
<ubotu> mpg123-alsa: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player with ALSA support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 130 kB, installed size 328 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<cpk1> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<cpk1> moparisthebest: sorry for long response, its there in multiverse =)
<moparisthebest> I have multiverse enabled, but I have found that alot of programs that are there in 32 bit kubuntu, arent there in 64 bit kubuntu :/
<moparisthebest> i do have mpg123
<moparisthebest> but not -alsa
<moparisthebest> mpg321 I mean
<cpk1> alright try with mpg123 and see if you get sound
<cpk1> just mpg123 song.mp3
<moparisthebest> I have sound, but just from the front speakers cpk1
<cpk1> moparisthebest: hrmm and you checked your alsamixer levels?
<moparisthebest> PCM is supposed to be all the way up?
<cpk1> is amarok in the 64bit env or 32bit env?
<cpk1> yes
<moparisthebest> what are the other levels supposed to be?
<moparisthebest> amarok is 64 bit
<cpk1> moparisthebest: how many iec958 devices do you have in alsamixer?
<moparisthebest> 2
<moparisthebest> actually 3 cpk1
<cpk1> iec958 and iec958 p?
<moparisthebest> 2 iec958 p's
<cpk1> iec958 and 2 iec958 p's?
<moparisthebest> one just says PCM above it
<moparisthebest> yep
<moparisthebest> what levels are those supposed to be at?
<cpk1> ok moparisthebestok so the plain iec958 shouldnt have a volume bar right? make sure that one is unmuted (mm means muted) pressing m mutes/unmutes
<cpk1> and do both the iec958 p's have volume bars?
<moparisthebest> it was muted, I unmuted it, still no sound
<moparisthebest> one of the p's just says PCM above it
<moparisthebest> where is the other one's bar supposed to be?
<cpk1> see if you can change the one that says pcm to something else
<dewitts> how do i log in as sudo
<dewitts> i mean perm
<dewitts> so i don't have to type it in every time?
<moparisthebest> I can change it to analog in or ie958 in cpk1
<moparisthebest> dewitts,
<moparisthebest> sudo -i
<cpk1> moparisthebest: hrmm ok i guess keep it as pcm
<dewitts> i got to get a book on this stuff, or study the commands i get tired of coming here all the time, and asking questions
<moparisthebest> is any of the other things supposed to be muted cpk1 ?
<cpk1> moparisthebest: the other iec958 p should be set to 0 volume but unmuted
<cpk1> moparisthebest: you can try changing the pcm to iec958 in too just to see if it does anything
<moparisthebest> already tried it, no effect
<moparisthebest> is surround supposed to be muted?
<cpk1> mines unmuted
<cpk1> when i was reading up on mine I noticed alot of people seemed to have really picky systems setting wise for some reason
<moparisthebest> cpk1, what is the surround mode? shared or independant?
<cpk1> moparisthebest: shared, but if you are using digital coaxial i dont think that should matter
<moparisthebest> ah ok
<[abhishek] > m
<cpk1> moparisthebest: lets make a wav of one of your mp3s use mpg123, the command i think will be mpg123 song.mpg -w newsong.wav
<cpk1> song.mp3*
<moparisthebest> ok done
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ok now try aplay -D hw:0,4 mywav.wav
<moparisthebest> mopar@killer-linux:~/ext3store$ aplay -D hw:0,4 1949.wav
<moparisthebest> Playing WAVE '1949.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<moparisthebest> Warning: rate is not accurate (requested = 44100Hz, got = 48000Hz)
<moparisthebest>          please, try the plug plugin
<moparisthebest> no sound though cpk1
<cpk1> no sound at all?
<moparisthebest> no sound at all
<cpk1> are you sure it is actually outputting after that error?
<moparisthebest> I have to end it manually, but Im not sure what it is trying to do
<cpk1> then it probably is trying to play it
<cpk1> hrmm
<jackson> can anyone advise how i can terminate a program because it's not responding from right clicking  on menu..thx
<cpk1> jackson: open a konsole then do "ps aux" look for the name of the program and its numbers on the far left, then do kill thosenumbers
<cpk1> moparisthebest: how many digital playbacks does cat /proc/asound/devices give you?
<theshadow> would anyone know when I run aticonfig --resolution=1280x1024 i get Error: Section # expected.
<moparisthebest> cpk1, 2-9
<jackson> cpk1: i am trying to close xmms n xmmplayer but cant see that from the list?
<cpk1> jackson: every running process will show up in "ps aux"
<cpk1> moparisthebest: 4: [ 0- 0] : digital audio playback that is the line with my digital out the 0- 0 is the x y for hw: test every one that says it is digital audio playback for me it would be aplay -D hw:0,0
<jackson> ok found it...thank you cpk1
<Balsamic_Chicken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> jackson: so kill thenumberonfarleft (the number right to the right of your user name) should close it
<moparisthebest> cpk1, aplay -D hw:0,0 1949.wav gives me sound, but only out of the front 2
<cpk1> moparisthebest: none of the others do?
<cpk1> moparisthebest: ok now try aplay -D hw:0,0 -c 7 1949.wav
<kyle_> Peoples!
<kyle_> What's goin' on?
<moparisthebest> same 2 speakers cpk1
<kyle_> Yeah, so...anyway.
<kyle_> Like I was saying...
<kyle_> All hail the great..
<kyle_> Not me...
<kyle_> Pointy?
<kyle_> Nighty night! ;)\
<pointy> ?
<kyle_> What?
<pointy> what what?
<kyle_> Can you help me with something?
<kyle_> Avid Ubuntu user?
<pointy> maybe
<cpk1> moparisthebest: does the reciever say its recieving a dts signal?
<kyle_> Well...
<pointy> I am a mere user too
<kyle_> Dam
<cpk1> when you play the wav
<kyle_> I need to install Beryl, and have it work.
<moparisthebest> there are no lights or anything cpk1
<kyle_> I don't know how!
<pointy> ahh...
<pointy> I haven't tried beryl
<kyle_> It's supposed to be cool.
<pointy> does it work with kde yet?
<pointy> yeah, supercool
<kyle_> Beats me.
<kyle_> Well, I can't get it to work at all.
<pointy> :(
<kyle_> Gnome, Kde, Xfce..
<kyle_> You name it.
<kyle_> It doesn't work.
<pointy> strange
<kyle_> Uber
<pointy> what videocard?
<kyle_> On my laptop...
<cpk1> moparisthebest: =( I am running low on thoughts, try setting xine to use passthrough as well
<kyle_> Intel 915/GML
<pointy> that might be the issue
<kyle_> I hope it is not.
<Ace2016> kyle_: Look here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<kyle_> I need to spice up my desktop.
<kyle_> But it no worky.
<pointy> not sure whether your card is fast enough for beryl
<kyle_> Thanks, Ace.
<kyle_> I need something "shiny" on my desktop to pwn all them windows users.
<moparisthebest> ok cpk1 thanks for all the help, I have to get some sleep though :)
<moparisthebest> Ill google around tommorow and see what I can come up with :P
<Ace2016> i like the preview minimised windows in beryl, its live vista
<cpk1> moparisthebest: well theoritically as soon as you find the digital out device it should be as easy as telling your media players to use that device
<dewitts> hey is there any one in here thats relaly good with openoffice?
<kyle_> Yeah, but Beryl won't work in the first place.
<kyle_> I am pretty good...
<kyle_> What do ya need?
<dewitts> I have like 900 rows, that contain links in them, but I want to make them all clickable really quick, instead of doing down through every single one, and manuall doing it? Cuase I'm saving this to a .html file.
<pointy> kyle_: have you tried following that guide - seems pretty straight forward
<kyle_> Try a CTRL+A and right click. I think there was a "Format as link" option. Or click the formatting bar, and link.
<kyle_> Something like that.
<kyle_> I am working on it. Pointy.
<dewitts> kyle_: u talking to me?
<kyle_> Yes. I was.
<dewitts> I don't see format as link option
<dewitts> i do have that on the bar though hold on
<dewitts> hmm
<dewitts> lol don't have that either
<sparr> how can i run different java apps with different JVMs?
<pointy> kyle_: from what I've googled around, it should work with your vid card
<kyle_> :D
<kyle_> That's awesome.
<kyle_> Kinda.
<kyle_> Well, if it worked it would be.
<kyle_> Still workin on installin it.
<kyle_> Sorry Dewitts.
<kyle_> I don't know what to say.
<Ace2016> dewitts: do the links all point to the same place? if so i have an idea
<dewitts> yes
<dewitts> ace2016
<dewitts> I can send you the file, and show itt o you relaly quick
<dewitts> its just important i get this done
<dewitts> really important
<dewitts> I know there has to be some way of doing it though
<dewitts> instead of going through there, and clicking on each one manuall, I mean the links are already there
* mortici gives up on file sharing
<Ace2016> dewitts: edit one of the links to be what you want it to be, then leave the rest the same, save it as an html file, then open it in something like kwrite or kate and to edit > replace and then replace an already exsisting part with the part being replaced and the new bit, so replace <bla> with <bla><html for a the link> so that it looks like the one you changed
<morphius_> in iptables: is it possible to forward a port to all addresses on a subnet (rather than select an ip address at random as is done with the -to-destination start-range end-range switch)?
<dewitts> k
<dewitts> ace2016: what was you saying, I would still have to manually do all that?
<dewitts> ain't there a way to just have them all as hyperlinks?
<pointy> do the feisty desktop iso cd's (the milestone cd's) work as liveCD's too?
<francis_> bonjour a tous
<Ace2016> find and replace and then replace all, that'd do it
<Ace2016> can i see the file? could you upload it to somewhere?
<dewitts> yea hold on
<dewitts> uploading it now
<dewitts> apperciate you helping
<dewitts> cuase i can't figure this out and its important i get it done
<dewitts> Ace2016: you there
<dewitts> Ace2016: http://www.indianawebsitedesign.net/text.csv
<Ace2016> yup
<dewitts> i just uplaoded it to my server
<Ace2016> So what are you trying to do with all the links?
<dewitts> make them clickable
<dewitts> i need to save it to a .html file
<mortici> can i add a fiesty version of a repo so i can get the latest samba?
<dewitts> hyperlinks
<dewitts> but as of right now
<dewitts> there not, there just text, but I'm trying to make all them hyperlinks, so I can open them up in firefox, or there clickable in firefox anyways, I have 1000's of them
<dewitts> any idea?
<stdin> mortici: that is not reccommended and could make your system unusable
<Ace2016> not really, but i'll give it a go
<mortici> stdin
<mortici> i just need the latest samba, thats all
<mortici> after that id get rid of the repo
<dewitts> ace2016: i know theres got to be a way to do it lol
<stdin> mortici: the latest samba depends on things that aren't in edgy, so they will be installed, and there is a change in the default python version, so that will have to install python and all those dependencies. It really could mess your system up. But if you want to take the risk you can do it
<mortici> damn it
<mortici> nvm
<mortici> i just read an article
<mortici> that basically says that you cant access vista shares from linux, not untill the samba devs re work the code :/ sad part is OSX and other versions of windows work just fine :/
<mike__> how do i mount ntfs with read/write enabled?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mike__> stdin: still in beta?
<stdin> yeah, but it's that or read-only
<mike__> stdin: ok thanx
<stdin> np
<Ace2016> dewitts: I did it
<Ace2016> dewitts: u there?
<Ace2016> well here is how i did it
<Ace2016> i saved a backup of the file
<Ace2016> opened it up in kwrite
<Ace2016> press Ctrl + R
<dbglt> hi everyone... I have a line in my /etc/fstab for a drive I would like mounted on startup... but it doesn't mount it, I have to manually type mount
<dbglt> is there anything else I need to do to have it mount at boot time?
<Ace2016> Text to find: "^..,"    (without the "") and tick regular expression and in the replacement text box just put a single space
<bls> bonjour
<bls> ca va bien  ?
<Ace2016> dewitts: then in the options remove from cursor and prompt on replace
<kyle_> Blarg
<caris_mere> I am trying to backup my home folder, but keep always gives me an error
<Ace2016> dewitts: Then press replace
<tanlaan> anyone know of an editor for the KDE GUI?
<Ace2016> dewitts: It'll replace all the random numbers
<Ace2016> dewitts: the random numbers at the start,
<tanlaan> Like how they have editors for the windows GUI so you can COMPLETLY change how it looks, making it even as simple as a blue background with a labeled internet shortcut/button
<Ace2016> dewitts: now press ctrl+r again, find text: ("free",")   everything in the brackets including the "" and replacement text should be: (<a href=")
<Ace2016> dewitts: then press replace
<Ace2016> dewitts: now press Ctrl+r and put for the find text: (",4) then as the replacement text: (">Free</a>)  Then press replace
<Ace2016> dewitts: then stick in all the normal html stuff and your done
<caris_mere> anybody using a backup program? I need some help
* Ace2016 wonders where dewitts is, after all that hard work
<Ace2016> dewitts: here is the finished file: http://www.speedyshare.com/931850394.html
<surgy> yuriy: are you around?
<nodesert> is there anyone who knows how to open a shell with eclipse
<boss_78> Hello
<boss_78> I have a question about Feisty Faw
<surgy> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<surgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boss_78> Will the acceleration 3D of my driver s3 Savage4 be supported?
<boss_78> ?
<stdin> boss_78: for questions about Feisty, you should go to #ubuntu+1
<mohammed> can i use kopete to access @live accounts ?
<boss_78> Ok thank you
<blue|palm> What can i do if knetworkmanager does not find any wireless networks, but wireless lan assitant does?
<blue|palm> What can i do if knetworkmanager does not find any wireless networks, but wireless lan assitant does?
<seven11> how can i boot kubuntu in verbosse mode
<seven11> how can i disable the boot splash
<abattoir> seven11: remove 'quiet' from the 'kernel' option in the appropriate entry of your menu.lst file
<abattoir> seven11: 'splash' too, if you don't want the boot splash
<seven11> menu.lst where
<abattoir> seven11: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<seven11> thanks
<renato> Hi all, do yo know is there is a 32 bit odbc package for ubuntu amd64?
<cpk1> how would I set it up so my iptables rules get remembered? /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/network/iptables.rules in /etc/rc.local doesnt seem to be doing it
<Linux_Galore> one question, is there a seperate repo for perl packages, I seem to be missing allot of modules
<shad-99> Hi all, Could some one teach me how to install vlc to my kubuntu? i am a newbie on this linux
<Linux_Galore> DateTime/Format/DateManip.pm  cant be found,hmm
<Linux_Galore> shad-99: lots of luck wioth that question i had to do a 2 hour class for that one
<shad-99> hahah ok thanks
<nodesert> shad-99 did you try "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<shad-99> i thought this linux was a piece of cake to install stuffs like windows.. but it sucks when it comes to that?
<Linux_Galore> shad-99: no very easy to install, just fiddly to setup
<Linux_Galore> shad-99: just use adept
<Linux_Galore> to install vlc
<shad-99> yes i have tried that but i can't find vlc in ther anywhere?
<Linux_Galore> shad-99: it means you dont have all the repo's setup
<NightBird> is there a way to tell kubuntu to ignore certain packages for being removed?  like I use the freeglut library development stuff, but nothing else depends on it, so it always adds it to the list to be removed on auto clean..
<Linux_Galore> shad-99: adedpt can only see whats on the package servers that you have setup
<shad-99> no i haven't tried that sudo aptitude install vlc yet? .. don't know much about commands in linux.. im a fraid? :S
<abattoir> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<abattoir> !repos > shad-99
<shad-99> damn it's hard to learn.. lol
<abattoir> shad-99: follow that guide
<Linux_Galore> NightBird: aptitude hold package_name
<abattoir> shad-99: it's just different, compared to windows, yes, there are things to learn, but it's not that hard :)
<seven11> abattoir: worked thanks
<abattoir> seven11: great :)
<harmental> hey guys....how can i associate tex file to kile?
<abattoir> shad-99: after you're done enabling the universe/multiverse repos(after reading that guide), you'll have most software you need installable from one place, Adept
<abattoir> including vlc
<Linux_Galore> NightBird: or if you use apt       echo pkgname hold | dpkg --set-selections
<ydb> bonjour
<Linux_Galore> harmental: open konqueror   Settings -> Configure Konqueror , then  look for file associations, then enter tex  in the search box top right
<harmental> Linux_Galore: thx!
<Linux_Galore> harmental: have to set kile as the default app for that file type
<jackson> would this line only suit gnome?...sudo cp /etc/gtk/gtkrc.zh_TW /etc/gtk/gtkrc.zh_TW.utf-8? thanx
<DarkWizdom> hi guys! can anyone tell me how do I add a cd rom to sources.list?
<premier_> hey, k3b wont work for me unless I sudo it.  Is that normal and can I fix that?
<Linux_Galore> DarkWizdom: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Linux_Galore> premier_: run   sudo k3b-setup   and add you default user to the user list
<Linux_Galore> your*
<laosboyme> ss
<DarkWizdom> thanks! :)
<Linux_Galore> premier_: basically you havent given a set user permission to use k3b
<laosboyme> How to intsall amsn CVS subversion?
<laosboyme> somebody?
<blue|palm> What can i do if knetworkmanager does not find any wireless networks, but wireless lan assitant does?
<Linux_Galore> laosboyme: cvs variants are usually buggy and if you asking that question you shouldnt be trying to install it
<renato> Hi all, do yo know is there is a 32 bit odbc package for ubuntu amd64?
<jackson> anyone here know about making chinese readable on multimedia player? a long shot i know but thanx
<abattoir> jackson: which multimedia player?
<jackson> xmms / amarok / juk ..just one of them can read chinese on its playlist would be very helpful...i tried xmms n it would show for only 1sec then back to unreadable symbols?...thanx abottoir
<abattoir> jackson: i think it depends on the encoding that you are using...
<jackson> abottoir: i did this line in console..sudo cp /etc/gtk/gtkrc.zh_TW /etc/gtk/gtkrc.zh_TW.utf-8
<jackson> or is that not applicable in kubuntu as it was a ubuntu forum i copied?
<abattoir> jackson: it should work w/ gtk applications(xmms etc.), not qt applications like amarok/juk
<jackson> encoding i m using...? can u explain further?
<fdoving> Jucato: hi, i'm around now. you called my name?
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I want every file of a certain type to open VLC media player, but I want it to open in the terminal with the arguements '-I skins2' how do I do that?
<jackson> abattoir: would it help if i changed the system lang. to chinese?
<abattoir> jackson: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<abattoir> jackson: and select the UTF version of your current local
<abattoir> en_US.UTF-8 for example
<bls> bonjour y a des francais ici ?
<premier_> I have k3b installed but "sudo k3b-setup" returns a command not found error
<premier_> !fr > bls
<premier_> that doesnt work anymore?
<premier_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<premier_> there we go!
<jackson>  what command should i select the UTF version of my current local once i typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<fede> Hello.
<fede> Got a problem with Synaptic and Sun Java 5
<fede> At 5% a GUI interface oepens and cannot click
<fede> on the "acept"
<fede> so the installation does not preceed
<fede> and it locks everything
<fede> Any ideas?
<fede> They would be appreciated.
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jibowen> hello who can help me about upnp
<jibowen> hello who can help me about upnp
<moshea> hi all .... what's a good vnc server to use under KDE ?
<moshea> krfb/kdrc are non-starters for me .... too slow over the inernet
<NightBird> ok, I'm trying to compile a program that includes from a file "GL/glxtokens.h"... what package do I need to install for me to be able to compile it?
<NightBird> sadly enough, it didn't detect it as an unmet dependency, so I don't know waht to do...
<moshea> what's a good vnc server to use under KDE ?
<baro> hallo
<crazy_bus> I wan't the view the video here http://www.celtx.com/walkthru/feature_over.html .  But it won't play without the recent flash version.  Is the only way to view it to install propietry software?  Or is there someway to download it and the convert it to ogg?
<pi1l> hello! who can show me xorg.conf, configured for dual monitors, please?
<shad-99> Vlc package is not in synaptic list anywhere.. How can i get the packages to install it?
<abattoir> shad-99: you didn't listen to me, did you?
<shad-99> i don't understand a shit about linux.. ;( i don't understand what repositories is either?... get it?
<shad-99> it's fucking hard this ;(
<abattoir> !repositories | shad-99
<ubotu> shad-99: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> !language | shad-99
<ubotu> shad-99: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shad-99> ok sorry guy's! :(
<abattoir> shad-99: be patient and read, if you don't understand anything, ask, i'll be glad to help
<emav> Hi there! I'm using firefox under kubuntu. I've noticed that I cannot enter special characters (e.g. polytonic Greek) in textboxes. Has anybody else had the same problem?
<shad-99> thanks m8.. im a little bit frustrating here..  :S
<abattoir> shad-99: it's ok, i understand :)
<abattoir> shad-99: it's simple, read the guide, and enable the universe and multiverse repositories, once you are done, search for vlc and install... i thought you'd have finished all that by now
<shad-99> it is to much to get into my brain.. i have been into windows enviroment for 22 years.. but this i tuff business? :S
<abattoir> shad-99: it's just different, that's all
<shad-99> hahaha sure is :)
<abattoir> shad-99: just learn the basics, and you'll get along :)
<Linux_Galore> hmm , were is the external taskbar hidden these days ?
<Linux_Galore> its not in the applets list
<shad-99> mmm .. don't get it.. so many directories in this linux root, that makes me wanna puke.. don't know what all dirs are fore really?
<baro> chmd help
<Linux_Galore> aaah found it
<abattoir> shad-99: well, if you want to know, what each are, i can point to guides which explain...
<baro> a store device mount on account
<Jucato> fdoving: sorry, I was away that time. someone just mentioned that the upgrade guide (Dapper to Edgy) was outdated, that one of the commands was causing a database lockup.
<pi1l> BusID       "AGP:01:00:0" - that is a line from xorg.conf for one video-out. what it will be for the second?
<ubuntu> hi
<baro> hallo
<ubuntu> i tried to install beryl but something is gone wrong..and now when i start the PC it loads only the terminal
<ubuntu> how can i restore my copy of kubuntu?
<ubuntu> (sorry for my english)
<ubuntu> how can i restore my copy of kubuntu?
<ubuntu> yuhu
<bomber>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !strigi
<ubotu> strigi is an application which index the files on your desktop. homepage: http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/ package: http://strigi.sourceforge.net/index.php/Binary_packages
<zorglu_> mmm im missing something
<zorglu_> !info strigi-client
<ubotu> strigi-client: Qt4 client for Strigi Desktop Search. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-2 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 212 kB
<zorglu_> oh ok :)
<xenol> plz which libdvdcss2 i need to install in order to get ability to play dvds? plx
<xenol> plz which libdvdcss2 i need to install in order to get ability to play dvds? plx
<zorglu_> ii  libdvdcss2            1.2.5-1
<Jucato> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zorglu_> this is the one i got from a yesterday install
<xenol> for dapper?
<zorglu_> nope edgy
<xenol> for dapper?
<zorglu_> ok you like to repeat yourself :)
<NightBird> xenol, try installing it... if it works, then it works, if not, remove it and ask again
<Jucato> repeatability = the innate ability to repeat questions when not answered within 5 seconds
<NightBird> poptart=food
<xenol> lol srz  zorglu_
<crazy_bus> I found the flash movie file I wanted to download in the cache of firefox.  However the file is in .swf format.  Unfortuantly ffmpeg2theora just outputs the audio of the file.  Is there anyway to fix this?
<Danker> Hi
<NightBird> crazy_bus, if you drag it to a web browser, does it all work?
<Danker> How to force removal of package?
<NightBird> apt-get remove?
<Danker> Without any error handling
<Danker> Just vanish it...
<crazy_bus> If I do that it plays, but without a progress bar
<Danker> Doesnt work that
<Danker> --purge doest help too...
<Danker> dpkg with some option should help i think....
<crazy_bus> Is there anyway to convert it to a more accesible format?
<fdoving> Jucato: ok, please refer them to me, frode@ubuntu.com if i'm not around.
<Jucato> fdoving: someone just told me that. I couldn't really confirm it. I think it was zorglu_, but he ain't here
<hak5fan> Hi.. Is it possible to have different icons and taskbars on the different desktops in kde
<fdoving> Jucato: ok. i haven't done any upgrades with recent edgy-updates, can't really say i know it works anymore.
<shad-99> how do i edit sources.list with root command?
<shad-99> i use gedit gui and i can't save the file  when i have edit it?
<shad-99> i don't have permission?
<Jucato> shad-99: in Kubuntu, it's "kdesu kate"
<Dekans> shad-99: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shad-99> ok ... thanks m8 ;)
<Jucato> hm... gksudo and gedit are both GNOME apps, so unless it's installed too
<Dekans> Jucato: if he has gedit he must have gksudo too
<hak5fan> Hi.. Is it possible to have different icons and taskbars on the different desktops in kde?
<shad-99> gksudo doesn't work?
<shad-99> command not found
* Jucato whistles...
<Jucato> shad-99: use kdesu kate instead of gksudo gedit
<shad-99> open it in gui or?
<hak5fan> write in terminal sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dekans> shad-99: kde or Gnome ?
<Jucato> shad-99: Press Alt+F2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<shad-99> ok i will try that.. :S
<hak5fan> Is there a setting somewhere which makes it possible to have differnt taskbars and icons on the diffent desktops... In kde
<martint> VNC connection reboot my machine, any idea?
<ScarFreewill> i need help conecting php to mysql i've got the pakage install "php5-mysql"
<martint> c <hak5fan>
<martint>  <hak5fan> no that I know
<hak5fan> ok
<ScarFreewill1> i need help conecting php to mysql i've got the pakage install "php5-mysql"
<knubbe> im gonna try to attach my mobile phone to kubuntu (yes, i know this is an issue and it probably wont work, but..). when its attched, how do i see this port its connected to? (/dev/....)
<ScarFreewill1> and whats the parameter to speed lemit wget?
<martint>  <ScarFreewill1> better take some existing PHP code and reuse it
<ScarFreewill1> martint: i tried $conn = mysql_connect($dbhost, $dbuser, $dbpass)
<ScarFreewill1> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in $$$ on line ##
<fairman> Hi, i need help to configure proftpd or vsftpd server, could somebody advice me? (I have Kubuntu 6.10)
<fdoving> ScarFreewill1: --limit-rate=amount, for wget.
<martint> and?
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: thx
<ScarFreewill1> martint: i don't know how to connect them :P i don't know if the problem is my code or my server.... i really have no clue
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: is that in bytes?
<martint>  <ScarFreewill1> I suggest you use some connection examples (like squirremail or phpMyadmin) to check if you wourl properly
<fdoving> ScarFreewill1: 'man wget' for more info.
<ScarFreewill1> martint: i know mysql works (phpmyadmin) i know php is working phpinfo()
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to convert a flash video to ogg theora with ffmpeg2theora.  However for some reason with this particular file its only recognising the audio.  How do I fix this?
<fdoving> ScarFreewill1: does it work of you load mysql.so ?
<xenol> i  cant play wmv in kaffeine i  get wmvdmod.dll error
<xenol> anz ideas?
<xenol> got w32codecs installed
<cathal> why on gods green earth do u need root to acess wireless assistant. Surely u should be able to view the local networks without needing root?
<tsdgeos> anything that needs access to hardware needs root power
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: i don't know what you mean
<fdoving> ScarFreewill1: dl('mysql.so');
<martint> VNC connection reboot my machine, any idea?
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: dl('mysql.so');??? its not a console cmd ,,,/>?
<fdoving> ScarFreewill1: it's php.
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: ok
<ScarFreewill1> fdoving: it does not give any out put
<Sean_Heron> hello
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: hi
<ScarFreewill1> ^-^
<Sean_Heron> Can I ask a question ?
<Sean_Heron> Or is something being discussed atm
<Sean_Heron> ?
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: no, go ahead
<Sean_Heron> thanks :), well, I wanted to ask if there is any way to change back my graphics driver from the recovery mode
<Sean_Heron> because since I changed it, it crashes on booting
<Sean_Heron> (just before showing login window)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: when that happens i usually set myne to vesa
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: (vesa the driver)
<Sean_Heron> yes, that works
<Sean_Heron> (vesa)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: so do want to know how to set it?
<Sean_Heron> What I need to know is how to change to vesa from console :)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: ok
<Sean_Heron> rightd :D
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: when you get to the place where it should ask the login screen
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: press cntl+alt+F1
<Sean_Heron> thats kinda too lateish..
<Sean_Heron> ah, ok
<Sean_Heron> continue :)
<ScarFreewill1> *ctrl
<Sean_Heron> so I dont do recovery mode ?
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: then your in the console, then tipe "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (or any other texteditor you like to use instead of nano)
<Sean_Heron> ok
<Sean_Heron> you german by any chance ?
<Sean_Heron> Dann knntest du auch gerne auf deutsch schreiben :)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: ich spreeken nien deutsch
<Sean_Heron> well, no worries :)
<ScarFreewill1> (very very little ^^)
<ubuntu_> =-
<Sean_Heron> in xorg.conf, I guess Ill find an entry, with my driver name
<Sean_Heron> and I have to change that to vesa ? yes ?
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: yes
<Sean_Heron> vim should do the job as well, right ?
<ScarFreewill1> yes
<ScarFreewill1> Section "Device"
<ScarFreewill1>     Identifier     "Generic Video Card"
<ScarFreewill1>     Driver         "vesa"
<ScarFreewill1> EndSection
<ScarFreewill1> you should change that...
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: are you using dapper?
<Sean_Heron> yes
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: and nvidia?
<Sean_Heron> no
<Sean_Heron> ati
<Sean_Heron> Radeon 9000
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: i know 3 people that their drivers just stoped working in dapper
<Sean_Heron> and they worked the version earlier ?
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: yes
<Sean_Heron> :/
<Sean_Heron> well, I guess I could download that
<Sean_Heron> any idea if it might be better with edgy ?
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: i've been on egdy most of the time, and now that feisty herd 3 is out i'm downloading it
<martint_> VNC connection reboot my machine, any idea?
<Sean_Heron> Anyway, youve been a very good help, thank you
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: i like edgy much more than dapper but i have a new gfx card so i don't know how edgy will treat you
<Sean_Heron> Ill try changing back to vesa now, and Ill be back if I have any problems :)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: no prob
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: ok cya
<Sean_Heron> see you (hopefully not :D)
<ScarFreewill1> Sean_Heron: ^-^
<ScarFreewill1> what is the php command to connect to mysql?
<bomber> if a file name has spaces in it what character takes the spaces place?
<bomber> please
<fdoving> bomber: like 'file name' -> file\ name
<fdoving> you prepend the space with a \ to tell the system this is a space.
<fdoving> or you can use "file name" without a \.
<bomber> sweet.... thanks
<sorin7486> dose anybody know any SQL channel ? ... I tried #SQL but people don't answer there
<bomber> i dont.... sorry
<sorin7486> ok ... thank you
<Tido> this is completely unrelated, but does anyone know a tool that will look up a song and update it's id3 info?
<fdoving> tido, like musicbrainz?
<Tido> oo neat, thanks fdoving
<fdoving> tido, amarok supports that too, not sure if you need to recompile or not though.. probably some legal issues with it.
<slow-motion> hallo
<devilsadvocate> hi... whenever i try to open a network stream my amarok tellem me that "no suitable input plugin is found" ... any ideas what is wrong?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> is KDE 3.5.6 final and stable
<stamen> ?
<stamen> hould I install
<ScarFreewill2> stamen: i think it is
<stamen> ok
<ScarFreewill2> its on feisty heard 3 i don't think ppl would put it on there if its not stable
<stamen> 10x
<goodthing> Hmm, wondering. Is stuff like "Broken pipe: Underrun occurred" errors, when recording with audio enabled from the tool recordmydesktop something which can go in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspironXPSM1710 ?
<stamen> ok, I will upgrade :)
<ScarFreewill2> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ScarFreewill2> odpm
<ScarFreewill2> don't think that will help
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Sean_Heron> hi, unfortunately, Im back :)
* goodthing hides under his table
<Sean_Heron> Hmm, is my friendly helper no longer here...
<Sean_Heron> damn
<kkosmo> somone
<Sean_Heron> can anybody here tell me, why it might be that I dont have "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<Sean_Heron> as in I dont have /X11
<Jucato> not really sure why you wouldn't have that directory.
<Jucato> try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg"?
<capcom> possibly another window manager?
<Jucato> no, X is not dependent on Window Manager
<Sean_Heron> Ive installed kubuntu dapper from cd
<Sean_Heron> ah ok :)
<Sean_Heron> Ill try the reinstal, thanks
<Sean_Heron> Its very nice how quickly You get help here :)
<Sean_Heron> bye
<dewitts> Ace2016: u there
<korn> 
<Jucato> korn: what?
<YumeNoEien> hi everyone
<kkosmo> Jucato:
<kkosmo> ?
<Jucato> huh?
<YumeNoEien> what?
<kkosmo> are you know how i can make that the key shift+delete move the files to the trash
<YumeNoEien> just dont use shift?
<kkosmo> i cannt
<Jucato> why?
<YumeNoEien> kkosmo: is your keyboard broken?
<Jucato> pressing the Del key only will move files to trash
<kkosmo> dont know i just dont remember
<kkosmo> to use delete
<kkosmo> i use shift delete
<kkosmo> like 5 years
<anlux> hello ?
<YumeNoEien> lol
<kkosmo> its hard to change it
<YumeNoEien> hi anlux
<anlux> hi
<YumeNoEien> k kkosmo
<kkosmo> just help how i can change it
<zorglu_> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<YumeNoEien> remove one of your shift keys for a week
<YumeNoEien> youl lose the habit
<Jucato> kkosmo: in Konqueror -> Settings menu -> Configure Shortcuts, look for the "Move to Trash" entry and make sure it is set to the Delete key
<YumeNoEien> i did the same with my window buttons
<YumeNoEien> Hmm Jucato could you help me with something?
<anlux> has anyone of you experience with banshee ? My banshee hangs during startup ..
<Jucato> if I know how, yes.
<YumeNoEien> i have a winmodem probelem
<YumeNoEien> i allready went to
<YumeNoEien> !winmodem
<Jucato> oh.. that I don't know.. :(
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<YumeNoEien> aww
* Jucato has no experience w/ winmodems
<YumeNoEien> do you know anything about conflicting packages perhaps?
<Jucato> hm... what's the situation?
<YumeNoEien> wel i installed the driver as the ubuntu site told me to
<YumeNoEien> but the modem doesnt work so i went to the package mngr
<YumeNoEien> and it says "conflict: sl-modem-modules"
<Jucato> YumeNoEien: um...  that "conflicts:" line just tells you that you can't have that package and sl-modem-modules installed at the same time. one of them has to go
<YumeNoEien> argh!
<YumeNoEien> oh wait
<YumeNoEien> so i have the package sl-modem-daemon, and should remove sl-modem-modules
<YumeNoEien> ty Jucato
<Jucato> hm..
* YumeNoEien gives Jucato a cookie and a pat on the head
<YumeNoEien> :p
<Jucato> do you have both installed?
<YumeNoEien> i think so, else the conflict wouldnt be there right?
<YumeNoEien> but im gonna look if i have the sl-modem-modules installed
<YumeNoEien> im sure about the sl-modem-daemon though
<Jucato> where are you seeing this conflict?
<YumeNoEien> argh
<Jucato> YumeNoEien: all packages have "conflicts: " lines
<YumeNoEien> oh well i went in package mngr and clicked on the daemon package
<YumeNoEien> then hit details
<YumeNoEien> oic
<Jucato> it just tells the packager that you can't have package A and package B installed at the same time
<YumeNoEien> ahh ic
<Jucato> it's like a description/command for the package manager
<YumeNoEien> because i couldnt find a modules package
<YumeNoEien> more like a warning
<YumeNoEien> and not an error
<YumeNoEien> hmm, hey if i remove the package its not like windows, that it leaves behind any junk files right?
<Jucato> Purge it instead of plain Remove and it will remove config files too
<YumeNoEien> k
<YumeNoEien> whats the CLI input to purge it?
<Jucato> apt-get?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<YumeNoEien> cool thanks :)
<YumeNoEien> so "sudo apt-get remove sl-modem-daemon --purge" in this case
* YumeNoEien is stil learning about the cli
<YumeNoEien> argh
<YumeNoEien> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recource temporarily unavailable)
<YumeNoEien> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proces using it?
<YumeNoEien> >,>
<SSJ_GZ> YumeNoEien:Is Adept open?
<YumeNoEien> yea
<Jucato> please close Adept first
<YumeNoEien> oh that was the cause
<YumeNoEien> k
<YumeNoEien> it is done, cool
<YumeNoEien> thanks guys
<YumeNoEien> well, guess il mail the linmodem people again
<t> does ubuntu do HD-DVD playback?
<t> waas reading this and began to wonder http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html#functionality
<t> really interesting stuff
<t> neway, bye
<Poom> can some1 help me with this ? http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/596/snapshot7qz1.png
<Jucato> Poom: better ask in #ubuntu-xgl since you have Beryl running
<Poom> Jucato: No that black color appear in firefox before I had beryl running
<Jucato> Poom: hm... Firefox doesn't follow all of KDE's Style settings, because it's not a KDE/Qt app (it uses GTK). so I'm not entirely sure what else to do
<Poom> oh
<gerd_> hi there, i am just online with my new kubunty...
<gerd_> (nothingmore to say :-)
<goodthing> gerd_: upgraded your system right?
<gerd_> no -fresh installed.
<goodthing> with latest patches and all
<goodthing> no i mean the regular updates
<gerd_> mmh... dont know :-)
<gerd_> will check that soon....(i guess)
<goodthing> gerd_: you should know :p
<gerd_> could you tell me if there is a german kubuntu channel?
<gerd_> #kubuntu.de doesnt exist.
<tsdgeos> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gerd_> thanks a lot!
<sc0tch> Are there any quick and dirty ways/utilities for measuring network thru-put? (network speeds)
<HymnToLife> sc0tch, there are SuperKaramba applets that do it
<zakame> iftop, iptraf on the console
<dhq> hey  there  i need help 915 drivers
<dhq> i just downloaded them and need help
<dhq> !915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goodthing> what is 915 to be exact?
<Jucato> intel driver I think
<Jucato> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah I quit :P
<fritsch> !xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<fritsch> Jucato: :-)
<Jucato> dhq: ^^^^
<Jucato> not mine though lol
<dhq> Jucato: i need help dude
<Jucato> dhq: if it's about those drivers, I'm clueless...
<fritsch> dhq: you messed up your xorg drivers by installing compiz stuff?
<dhq> Jucato: where can i get help
<fritsch> dhq: there was something 5 months ago?
<fritsch> dhq: :-)
<Jucato> hm.. anyway, what's the problem?
<Jucato> I'll see if I can help
<dhq> fritsch: yes
<dhq> fritsch: then had to refresh the whole drivers and install kde desktop again
<fritsch> dhq: not been here for 5 month ;-)
<fritsch> dhq: but the problems are the same
<dhq> fritsch: Jucato: well you see when i start my pc my laptop is like in 2 parts the top of the screen is black and some of it is below the screen i cant see  then i have to press my laptoplid button to get everything rite and the again the problem with my opengl etc
<Jucato> oh you caught me... 2 things I have no experience with... intel and laptops...
<dhq> Jucato: nice
<dhq> Jucato: why me  :(
<Jucato> sorry dhq.. :(
<zakame> dhq: I've the two Jucato lacks, but mine's a 945 and it works fine :/
<dhq> Jucato: noproblem
<Jucato> zakame: I also lack your expertise, your brain, etc etc etc :P
<dhq> zakame: well help me with my problem
<zakame> dhq: you say you got the 915 drivers?
<dhq> zakame: yes
<dhq> zakame: i cant even install xgl
<zakame> this is on what release?
<dhq> zakame: how to i check my release
<Jucato> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<goodthing> or cat /etc/issue
<Jucato> the lsb_release is an LSB standard, so that might be better. it also shows it better :P
<dhq> zakame: i am using edgy
<dhq> Jucato: no lbs modules avalible
<goodthing> Jucato: i see :)
<Jucato> lsb, not lbs
<Jucato> lsb_release -a
<dhq> Jucato: no lsb modules availible
<zakame> so, you've gotten the 915 drivers (I presume xorg ones, -i810?) and you're on edgy, right?  did you do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg`?
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato wonders how that would be possible...
<zakame> what would be possible?
<goodthing> Jucato: i have that too in the first line when i do  lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> yes , I get the same message no lsb modules available but it continues on and lists the distro and codename
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> never remember getting that
<zakame> oh, the lsb modules thing... that means the other lsb packages aren't installed, I think
<goodthing> well, it evens out the weirdness of myself, so all good
<BluesKaj> what other lsb pkges ?
<zakame> well, apt-cache can tell you better ;)
<Jucato> but the necessary lsb packages should have been installed
<fritsch> lsb-release just depends on lsb-release? non other?
<zakame> cxx,desktop,graphics,build, among others
<BluesKaj> what does lsb mean ?
<zakame> linux standards base
<BluesKaj> list b ?
<Chousuke> least significant bit
<Chousuke> ;P
<fritsch> ;-)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<zakame> currently at version 3.1, I believe
<zakame> Chousuke: right on!!11
<Jucato> heh
<BluesKaj> what's the ls apt-cache command ?
<Chousuke> search
<Jucato> apt-cache search
<Chousuke> or what?
<Jucato> apt-cache show <package> etc
<BluesKaj> aha , sudo apt-cache show lsb , worked
<goodthing> Jucato: well, it is installed here, it just does not show it in the command for some reason
<rdarch> can anyone tell me which kernel version the current kubuntu edgy installer installs?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: no need for sudo
<Jucato> rdarch: 2.6.17-10-generic
<rdarch> cheers :)
<BluesKaj> well it worked anyway , Jucato :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Sean_Heron> hey, I just wanted to mention (in case any of the friendly blokes or lasses from earlier are still around), that I actually did not have /etc/x11/xorg.cofg
<Jucato> Sean_Heron: you tried reinstalling the xorg package?
<Sean_Heron> what I did have was /etc/X11/xorg.conf :D
<Jucato> heh
<Sean_Heron> yes thanks :D
<Jucato> Linux is case sensitive :)
<Jucato> X11 is not the same as x!!
<Jucato> er x11
<Sean_Heron> I think from today on I might remeber that :D
<BluesKaj>  /etc/x11/xorg.confg is the proper file
<Sean_Heron> thanks anyway
<zakame> yes, there was a cougf there
* Jucato gives a thumbs up
<Jucato> BluesKaj: no. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> oops
<Jucato> I just said that Linux is case sensitive :P
* BluesKaj goes and sits in the corner with his coffee
<goodthing> oh this reminds me of something...
* Jucato goes off a bit to eat some snacks...
<Sean_Heron> now, can anybody tell me what precicely I need to have their to have the vesa drivers running, instead of the ones which arent working atm ?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> when you get to the driver selection part, choose vesa
<BluesKaj> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> or if you're using an NVIDIA card, choose nv
<Sean_Heron> Someguy told me earlier what I had to do, but unfortunately I didnt copy and save...
<Sean_Heron> thats interesting :)
<Jucato> nv and ati are the free/open drivers for NVIDIA and ATI cards
<binks> has anyone used mtp support for amorak does it work well
<binks> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zakame> wb dhq, how did it go?
<Sean_Heron> so just !xconfig, and that should work ?
<BluesKaj>  binks, what's mtp ?
<Sean_Heron> ok, Ill give that a try, thanks :D
<Jucato> Sean_Heron: er
<Jucato> no, use the command that the !xconfig factoid gave
<binks> its the way my mp3 player connects its not a usb drive
<dhq> zakame: i had to log out as my keboard stopped workin
<dhq> zakame: strange rite
<binks> BlueKaj my mp3 player does mount like a drive it mounts using something called mtp
<Sean_Heron> aah
<Sean_Heron> the ubotu is not a person :)
<Sean_Heron> good you said that :D
<BluesKaj> a hardware mp3 player would have the issue with the soundcard not amarok
<zakame> dhq: strange indeed :(
<binks> BlueKaj http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316246
<binks> its so i can transfere songs on/off
<dhq> zakame: so tell me how to get xgl and my grafix working properly
<dhq> zakame: you are usin whict drivers
<zakame> well I'm using i810, according to my xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ok binks , wasn't aware of that ...amarok tries to be too many things to too many ppl it seems
<zakame> I'm not using xgl atm (just upgraded to feisty now) so I can't be of help there, but I do believe i810 should cover 915, with a little help from 915resolution
<binks> well no it just uses libmtp to allow me to transfere songs on / off like itunes does for ipods except i have the new samsung k3
<dhq> zakame: so your xgl works fine
<binks> http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/
<zakame> dhq: no, I mean I haven't used xgl yet on this laptop
<BluesKaj> binks, is it the 30Gig HDD Samsung player?
<zakame> I did use xgl on my aging desktop though, and that's on nvidia :/
<dhq> zakame: even i used it on my nvidia desktop
<zakame> and it worked fine there?
<dhq> zakame: so how do i configure my drivers
<ubuntu__> hi
<dhq> zakame: yes
<ubuntu__> i have some problems installing grub
<binks> no its a 4 gig slimline one its very good it has dsp
<binks> http://www.trustedreviews.com/multimedia/news/2006/12/06/Samsung-K3-The-Speaker-less-K5/p1
<BluesKaj> ok
<zakame> dhq: did you try doing a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg` and following the prompts?
<dhq> zakame: will try now
<dhq> zakame: which all should i select dri gl etc
<zakame> you could select all for the moment
<dhq> zakame: ok done
<zakame> how did it go?
<dhq> zakame: well ok i guess
<dhq> zakame: no errors nothing i guess i have to restart xserver to see the changes
<zakame> go ahead
<dhq> zakame: brb
<BluesKaj> ok, my buddy has dapper and XP installed on his work pc...the company is upgrading to vista,  if he installs vista on the ntfs partition he will lose the Grub bootloader , correct ?  If so what's the best way around that problem ...and no smart remarks pls :)
<BluesKaj> he wants to save access to dapper
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Make a boot disk/floppy, or use a rescue disk/live CD to restore the bootloader.  google "restore grub".
<jhutchins> "restore bootloader linux"
<jhutchins> "restore bootloader ubuntu"
<jhutchins> That should give you a weeks worth of howto's.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, what about something like Ultimate boot CD ?
<jhutchins> Yup.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<jhutchins> The goot thing about a boot floppy is that it boots to your existing install and makes it really easy to restore the bootloader without worrying aobut chroot or anything.
<jhutchins> I don't do grub, so the exact procedure will have to come from google.
<BluesKaj> ok, but I don't think his pc has a floppy drive
<jhutchins> cd/usb
<BluesKaj> yes of course
<dhq> zakame: still the same
<zakame> aw :( do you have 915resolution installed?
<ubuntu_> hi i want to install kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i have 256 mb ram
<ubuntu_> how can i activate swap partition
<dhq> zakame: i guess i used 815
<ubuntu_>  /dev/hda6 is my swap partition
<ubuntu_> or can i intall kubuntu from konsole
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu_: you shouldn't have to activate it - type run 'free' at the konsole and it'll tell you how much swap you have and is in use, etc... you can install kubuntu from commandline by running 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<michaelpo> what is the name of the app in ubuntu6.06 to burn cd of downloaded iso?
<ubuntu_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ubuntu_> Mem:        238640     234620       4020          0       1768      78200
<ubuntu_> -/+ buffers/cache:     154652      83988
<ubuntu_> Swap:            0          0          0
<jhutchins> michaelpo: cdrecord.
<michaelpo> i cant find cdrecord in the menu
<ubuntu_> what is the normal and root passwords. i have just insert latest kubuntu cd
<michaelpo> i have to download and install?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: 1) Don't paste, use pasetebin, freenode's servers will kick you.  2) use fdisk -l to see if you really have a swap partition, it may need the partition type set.
<jhutchins> !sudo | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> michaelpo: Command line.
<jhutchins> !burn
<ubuntu_> i also dont know normal user password
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<michaelpo> jhutchins: thanks
<ubuntu_>  /dev/hda7   256 mb swap partition
<raoulsana> hello
<raoulsana> someone speak french ?
<Jucato> !fr | raoulsana
<ubotu> raoulsana: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raoulsana> thx
<ubuntu_> so how can i activate this swap partition
<raoulsana> i trie to install kubuntu in siemens-fujitsu primergy server
<raoulsana> and i looking for the good driver
<raoulsana> i try
<raoulsana> lol
<ubuntu_> LeeJunFan: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'  does this command start x server or just start installing.
<michaelpo> ok.. the howto say to right click and "writing image to disc", but i'm not sure if it can detect my writer... it keep on asking me to put in cd or cdrw... i have tried many different blank cds and cdrws already...
<michaelpo> what do i do now... help...
<wimpies> HI all/any, just did a update to feisty 3(had feisty2) but now amarok refuses to play mp3 (It hangs) ?
<Chousuke> ... just what did they break in that release?
<Chousuke> it seems everyone is having sound problems .P
<zakame> wimpies: hmm looks local to you, I'm playing mp3s quite fine here on latest feisty
<wimpies> using amarok ?
<Jucato> wimpies: you can also try in #ubuntu+1 if people are experiencing similar things
<wimpies> jucato : trying that no but seems nobody's there ...
<wimpies> mpg123 plays it ...
<wimpies> Yep ... I hear the sound of a dialog that is supposed to popup but I cannot see the dialog and the amarok apps hangs
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<M_Fatih2> hi eerybody
<michaelpo> how do i check if ubuntu6.06 detected my cdwriter correctly or not?
<tazz> i am having problems reading data of my dvdwriter i just burned a cd using k3b but when i insert my cd the folder shows up blank :-S, i am using kubuntu edgy
<angasule> tazz: can you test the cd on another computer?
<goodthing> tazz: maybe the dvd station in not mounted?
<utente> ciao
<Andale> ciao utente :D
<ubuntu_> can i install kubuntu to a 5 GB partition
<utente> bella andale
<utente> ma sono tutti stranieri ?
<angasule> ubuntu_: yes
<angasule> !it | utente
<ubotu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tazz> angasule, other cds show up blank as well
<utente> occhei
<utente> thk
<goodthing> ubuntu: yes, but more is better
<tazz> the dvd-wr mounts but there is no visible data
<goodthing> and you'll probably gona hit the roof quick
<angasule> tazz: well, assuming they are not blank :) open k3b, go to Tools->Diskinfo, and check if the disk is empty or full
<tazz> angasule, full
<angasule> tazz: those other disks, they were working previously? on the same or different computer?
<tazz> even disk-admin shows that the cds are full
<ForgeAus> whats the ubuntu1/2/3/etc attached to the end of packages mean?
<tazz> angasule, ever thing works on other computer but just not with this dvdwriter i switched it with a cd-wr same problem
<angasule> tazz: oh, one thing: you insert the disk, a dialog shows up and you choose to open the cd, then the disk shows up as blank, right?
<tazz> angasule, no i dont get any dialog
<angasule> tazz: you don't get any dialog upon inserting a disk??
<tazz> but when i go to /media/cdrom0 it sohws as mounted
<tazz> angasule, nope
<angasule> tazz: something like: /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=angasule)
<angasule> tazz: that's odd, remove the CD, and check if it still thinks it's mounted
<angasule> tazz: it sometimes happens in edgy, that after loading a CD, you have to hit refresh in konqueror to actually see the contents, but I don't think that's the problem in your case
<tazz> ah got the problem, the problem is that the permissions are set to root
<tazz> so many root can view the data
<tazz> how do i change that?
<tazz> so only root can view the data
<ForgeAus> laptops/tablets etc don't really need bluetooth right? I mean you could plug a dongle in but they don't really need it right?
<angasule> tazz: gimme a min, it's done in the System Settings, but I have to open it since I don't remember it exactly :)
<BluesKaj> jhutchins,  http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<ilyaostr9> kubuntu are awesum
<ilyaostr9> yeyeyey
<ilyaostr9> www.kubuntuisthebest.com
<angasule> tazz: go to Advanced-> Disk and filesystems -> admin mode
<ilyaostr9> Hi UBNNY
<ilyaostr9> BOOBUNTU
<angasule> tazz: I have it configured as: writable (checkbox enabled) and 'one user at a time may enable/disable')
<ilyaostr9> KOOBOOBOONTOO ROX
<tazz> angasule, you mean gksu disks-admin?
<angasule> tazz: the system settings, in the KDE Menu->system settings
<angasule> tazz: or, you might go to /media and do "sudo 777 cdrom0" which will give anyone permission for anything with cdrom0
<ilyaostr9> LOL PENIS
<angasule> angasule: but I'm not sure that "proper", I just noticed that's how I have it set up :)
<goodthing> chillout ilyaostr9
<tazz> angasule, done got it thanks angasule
<angasule> tazz: have fun :)
<ilyaostr9> but i want a penis fight!
<angasule> ilyaostr9: you'd lose, now behave
<ilyaostr9> will u penis fight with me goodthing
<ilyaostr9> my penis is huuuuge
<ilyaostr9> lol
<Jucato> ilyaostr9: stop that or leave
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18b8bea3.dyn.optonline.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<goodthing> don't tell me this is happening...
<ForgeAus> ily yeah but only when you use a microscope
<Jucato> heh ok. just leave...
<ForgeAus> ah kewl
<goodthing> ah :)
<Pricey> Hey, I can't get amarok mounting my ipod anymore... Its mounted at "/media/JOE'S IPOD" and no matter how I format that path, it says there's no ipod found
<Vuen> hi, question, why is Ark so hard to use?
<hammer2> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<d0dge> Vuen: It's not?
<Vuen> why is it that when i merely select some files, i get three 'unrar' processes that tie up my entire CPU and hard drive?
<Vuen> why does it insist on launching a bunch of unrars without confirming ANYTHING with me? why does it do this when i just box-select files in an archive? why can't i just drag files off into a konqueror window?
<orient2000> Hi! Is there any program to burn iso to CD? My k3b dosn't work.
<Vuen> orient2000: gnomebaker
<Vuen> orient2000: it's gtk, but it'l work
<orient2000> I will trywhat is gtk?
<ForgeAus> Graphic Tool Kit (I think)
<ForgeAus> its also the basis of Gnome
<ForgeAus> (kinda like how QT is the basis of KDE)
<orient2000> is it in kde?
<orient2000> OK thanks
<ForgeAus> its in kubuntu, not sure if its in kde excatly
<Jucato> GTK = the GIMP Tool Kit, the GUI toolkit that GNOME uses
<Theory> what is broken about k3b ?
<Jucato> (and it's Qt, not QT)
<ForgeAus> gimp tool kit? wow...
<Jucato> yep. the GIMP is older than GNOME :)
<ForgeAus> Gimp is THAT important to Gnome?
<Jucato> no silly :P
<Jucato> GTK was the toolkit used to create the GIMP
<Jucato> or rather
<Jucato> the 2 were developed side by side
<ForgeAus> thats what I thought
<Chousuke> GTK was created to create the gimp.
<Jucato> and when the time came for GNOME to be born, they decided to use GTK for it
<test34> Were the vulnerabilities causing DoS in Bind 9.3.2-2ubuntu3 fixed ? or where can I find out ?
<Wespe>  hi, how can i make my kde panel completely transparent?
<Wespe> when i set the panel background to transparent I only get about 80% transaprency
<abattoir> Wespe: rt. click->Configure Panel->Appearance->Advanced->transparency
<juano_> Wespe: right click you panel configure your panel
<Jucato> oh great
<abattoir> aah, i didn't notice the netsplit
<Wespe> well I tried that, but i only get about 80% transparency
<abattoir> Wespe: try changing the 'tint' amount
<juano_> Wespe: advanced options ---> tint amount
<Wespe> ah, i see
<Wespe> that's it, thanx all
<eMish_> i installed fluxbox, when logging in, i got 'failed to start enc=utf8' session, falling back' and go KDE. how to fix ?
<meduxa> hi, is anybody around attendind to the international free software conference in Extremadura, Spain, next week?
<meduxa> http://www.freesoftwareworldconference.com/en/
<meduxa> I'll be there and I can show you guys mEDUXa, the Kubuntu based edu distro from the Canary Island Gov
<easytiger> cool.
<meduxa> write me an e-mail if you go so I can meet you: abenito@grupocpd.com o eslic@ejerciciosresueltos.com
<goodthing> lol, i just fried my old monitor with herd3 :p
<goodthing> was weird it did still function anyway
<draik> Somehow, somebody changed the pw on my laptop and now I can't get in
<draik> How do I go about changing the pw?
<acfrazier> I have a problem
<acfrazier> anything I do to try and get into KDE on my live CD, it doesn't work. I need to install linux on the new partition I made but I can't get the graphics up and running
<acfrazier> it just says no screen found
<luca_b> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<acfrazier> X
<acfrazier> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<acfrazier> anyone here?
<jhutchins> Nope.
<draik> It's rather strange to not find people here on a saturday
<acfrazier> meh
<acfrazier> well is anyone able to help?
<draik> I'm not sure how or why it happened, but it seems that someone has deleted my user from my laptop
<draik> and I can't login
<carl> Hi
<acfrazier> hello
<carl> How do I install new themes in kubuntu?
<acfrazier> you got kubuntu running?
<acfrazier> I still don't.
<draik> I have Kubuntu running, but I've had issues with themes before
<carl> ..?
<acfrazier> I still need to get mine installed
<acfrazier> lemme try downloading the DVD
<acfrazier> cause I was using the CD.. probably had lack of drivers for my GFX card, that's why
<Eruantalon> Ivtv doesn't work for me. I am getting error when I do "sudo modprobe ivtv". I get the "Unknown symbol video_unregister_device"-types of errors that are mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy, but reinstalling the kernel as instructed changed nothing. What to do?
<Eruantalon> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<acfrazier> probably !changethemes would help carl
<carl> !changethemes'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changethemes' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carl> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Eruantalon> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<acfrazier> !installingkubuntu
<M_Fatih2> i have a problem with polyester theme in kde
<M_Fatih2> my polyester theme's glass typed buttons not working..
<distry> whats a good alternative to the default dock in kubuntu?
<adaptr> smoothdock !
<adaptr> beautiful, but tricky to get right - and hheaavvyyy on your system :)
<jriffle> where can i find a list of mirrors for the kubuntu-herd3 release, my download is at 7.6 KB/sec on a 5 Meg cable connection
<jriffle> i'm not that patient
<Eruantalon> Ivtv doesn't work for me. I am getting error when I do "sudo modprobe ivtv". I get the "Unknown symbol video_unregister_device"-types of errors that are mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy, but reinstalling the kernel as instructed changed nothing. What to do?
<jriffle> and there were only 3 people seeding the torrent
* adaptr hunts down patience and knocks her down with a cluebat
<zorglu_> jriffle: using bittorrent will likely make it better, no ?
<draik> How do I use the LiveCD to get into my HDD partition and access everything on it as if I was running the actual HDD, not LiveCD?
<jriffle> zorglu_: there are only 3 people seeding the file, i would prefer a fast server so i don't have to wait until tomorrow to play with it
<zorglu_> jriffle: the number of peer is not that relevant, only the speed of all the peer matter
<zorglu_> jriffle: have you tried ?
<jriffle> yes ktorrent is downloading now at 11K
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<zorglu_> then i dunno
<apokryphos> torrents suck, use metalinks 8)
<draik> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<zorglu_> apokryphos: yep they have good principle but horrible excution :)
<zorglu_> apokryphos: and i mean HORRIBLE :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: aria2 has a pretty good implementation; what's wrong with it?
<zorglu_> like no spec, producing bogus xml etc... :)
<draik> I'm not sure what I am looking for now
<apokryphos> zorglu_: eh?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: yep believe me to implement it is 'impossible' :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: well, it has been implemented, and it works very well, so... ;-)
<zorglu_> apokryphos: and i did tried a lot
<zorglu_> apokryphos: well i doubt that :)
<apokryphos> you doubt that it works?
<goodthing> ehm, the desktop herd3 is gone well for me
<zorglu_> apokryphos: yep :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: we had over 60,000 downloads with metalinks for openSUSE in about 2 days. So :)
<zorglu_> apokryphos: so ? :)
<draik> Where are passwords kept in Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> zorglu_: so you're going to have to expand on the very vague "doesn't work", of course
<fdoving> draik: the ones in the wallet?
<draik> and how do I mount the HDD so that I can access it directly while still using the LiveCD
<zorglu_> apokryphos: ok i can try, they produce bogus XML, they have huge hole in the spec, like completly unspecified stuff
<draik> fdoving: No. It seems that someone got into my system and added users and changed my pw
<zorglu_> apokryphos: when they are multiple file, they dont say what to do
<fdoving> draik: ah. those passwords are kept in /etc/shadow
<zorglu_> apokryphos: and in fact there is nothing to do except either 'interactively asking' the user or download them all
<apokryphos> zorglu_: I don't know about XML, but what exactly is bogus about them? Tell me, and I'll ask.
<apokryphos> zorglu_: when they are multiple file, they dont say what to do <-- eh?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: if you ask the user to choose,... well may be be acceptable in some context, but not in mine :)
<apokryphos> what's wrong with not asking the user to choose which mirror to use?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: and download them all is bad, because some put all the version of the file in the same .metalink
<draik> fdoving: How do I access that file to change the password or to at least find out what the pw is?
<apokryphos> zorglu_: download all what?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: like openoffice which provide all the version
<apokryphos> I honestly don't understand what you're staying. They provide all the version of what?
<apokryphos> *saying
<fdoving> draik: you can't easily find out what the password is, the easiest is to re-set it.
<draik> fdoving: How do I do that?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: oh and i forgot :) they say 'use .torrent in xml and not in bencode' but dont give the xml format for it :))))))))))))
<fdoving> draik: in recovery mode, 'passwd username'
<draik> ok
<draik> will do
<zorglu_> apokryphos: so it qualifies as 'no spec' to me :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: so you're annoyed about its implementation into the specific XML files?
<fdoving> draik: if someone (evil) gained access to your system and changed your password, i would re-install. you don't know what they might have done to your system.
<apokryphos> zorglu_: ok, but this is very far from "doesn't work". It does.
<zorglu_> apokryphos: and as 'i dont think it has been implemented' :)
<draik> fdoving: I had 3 extra users: flor mcc and users
<bubu1uk> can i install ubuntu system without GUI? just base system.
<apokryphos> zorglu_: metalinks are also really only going to get bigger. wget and kget support for them is being added right now
<fdoving> bubu1uk: yes, select server install.
<apokryphos> with regard to kget, nothing until kde4 though
<zorglu_> apokryphos: well i implemented all what aria does and i noted in my doc 'metalink is ultra beta. dont use it except if you know what you are doing' :)
<bubu1uk> fdoving: thanx
<Eruantalon> Is there a way just as good as "gksu update-manager -c" for kubuntu?
<zorglu_> apokryphos: then i hope they will do a spec for it
<obowang> hi
<apokryphos> zorglu_: I hope those issues are sorted out too, but the fact that it works very well with aria2 at the moment is more than reason enough to recommend that users use it.
<draik> fdoving: my laptop is a full Kubuntu install, no partitions. WHere do I get the screen for recovery mode?
<fdoving> Eruantalon: no, that tool doesn't exist yet. if you have update-manager (from ubuntu) installed, you can run it with 'kdesu -- update-manager -c'
<obowang> what are minimun requeriments to install kubuntu 6.10?
<fdoving> draik: at boot, in the grub menu.
<zorglu_> apokryphos: i think i got the source of our disagreement :) you got a much lower definition of what 'works' than me :)
<draik> fdoving: will do
<Eruantalon> fdoving: Is there any reason not to do this seems a lot easier than the kubuntu way. By the way will this simple methods be implemented in feisty?
<zorglu_> for me a protocol which has issue, which has seriously bogus spec can't be said 'to work' :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: or just a very different one. You're asking what works on the coding/XML level, whereas what's really important for users is whether it does what you want it to, and doesn't kill bad things in theprocess.
<zorglu_> apokryphos: for you to work seems to be 'it doesn core dump' :)
<fdoving> Eruantalon: it's beeing implemented for feisty.
<zorglu_> apokryphos: btw you said 'you will ask' ... you know those guys ? they are on irc?
<Eruantalon> good
<obowang> what are minimun requeriments to install kubuntu 6.10?
<apokryphos> zorglu_: user process is quite simple: (i) I want to download an ISO, (ii) I want this fast, (iii) I don't want my computer to break because of it. (iv) I don't want other things to be ruined because of it.
<Eruantalon> !minimumrequirements
<apokryphos> zorglu_: I speak to twanj (one of the lead guys) now and again, but he hasn't been on for a few days. I'm sure he'd love to speak to you though. Would you like his addy?
<draik> fdoving: Thank you. I got it
<zorglu_> apokryphos: yep i would love that. they are some good stuff. fixing is not hard. just some work to do
<zorglu_> apokryphos: is he on irc ?
<fdoving> Eruantalon: for the livecd, 256MB RAM, installation needs around 2GB disk space.
<strus> hi all
<zorglu_> apokryphos: what is his nick ? i can put it on watchlist to know when he is there
<apokryphos> zorglu_: not at the moment. He comes on now and again though
<Mossblaser> Hello! I am having problems installing the nVIDIA drivers for my graphics card, previously with ubuntu I simply needed to apt-get them with adept and then I could change the drivers to propriatary in the sytem settings screen, restart X and everything would work. Now for some reason no matter how i enable the drivers (through settings, configuration command thingy or manualy) I can still not get anything but i see the
<Mossblaser> boot screen for a few secconds and then a flashing cursor, the only way to recover from the situation is to restore a backed up config file and i'm back to "square one", any ideas?
<apokryphos> zorglu_: he doesn't normally hang around in here though. I see him in #suse when he's in there
<Eruantalon> obowang: Did you get that?
<apokryphos> zorglu_: I do recommend emailing him though, and he'll probably come on then.
<obowang> no
<zorglu_> apokryphos: ok remember his nickname ?
<apokryphos> twanj
<Eruantalon> obowang  for the livecd, 256MB RAM, installation needs around 2GB disk space.
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<zorglu_> apokryphos: quite informative this #kubuntu :)
<obowang> and cpu?
<apokryphos> 8)
<obowang> ubuntu 6.10 + beryl only 256 mb?
<embrik> I've forgot how to install java - I've downloaded jre-6-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<apokryphos> metalink support in kget will be really nice though :D
<zorglu_> apokryphos: they have it i think
<strus> i've problem with resolution, i'm traing to set 1280x800 (i use laptop lenovo n100) and i have a problem with this, i set the resolution into xorg.conf but when I start the Xserver i've only 1024x786, is here anyone who could help me to solve this problem?
<apokryphos> I know code was being worked on a few weeks ago for it, but I haven't been following
<zorglu_> apokryphos: they already worked on it like 2-3month ago, so i guess it is done by now
<apokryphos> s/weeks/months/, then, I guess. Time flies :)
<apokryphos> zorglu_: sounds good; I think I'll try it out soon.
<draik> fdoving: I can't get in
<draik> fdoving: It's taking the pw, it's about to load the splash screen and goes back to the login screen
<draik> fdoving: I can't even log in to the Console
<jriffle> where can i download kubuntu (herd3) using metalink
<jriffle> i have aria2
<Eruantalon> what is aria2?
<jriffle> metalink downloader
<draik> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<draik> !Guarddog
<draik> !Guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Eruantalon> !metalink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metalink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exitus> hi all
<jhutchins> jriffle: Somebody'd have to be serving it via metalink.  I don't know of any way to find available metalink downloads, never heard of metalink before.
<jhutchins> jriffle_: You'll get better DL rates from the mirrors than you will with bittorrent anyway.
<darkblue> anyone having problems with the new beryl update?
<Eruantalon> Hmm the bittorrent is slow for me (alternate)
<acfrazier> same for me and the DVD
<theshadow> I'm sorry but there isn't anyone in #ati thats responding. I'm trying to set my resolution above 1024x768 but everytime I try to set it with aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024 it says "screen0 does not exist" can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> darkblue,  - a problem as in 'it crashes with some error' ? :)
<acfrazier> everytime I try and start X mine says no screen found
<acfrazier> XD
<Dr_willis> theshadow,  check the xorg.conf - perhaps the screen is named screen1 or somthing.
<jriffle_> jhutchins: its the other way around, bittorrent is 20K, mirror is 6-7K
<jriffle_> jhutchins: both are too slow
<Dr_willis> we need bittorrent mirrors! :)
<Eruantalon> my torrent is at 50 k now
<jhutchins> jriffle_: Find a better mirror.
<acfrazier> my download is 1mb/sec around there but I'm using a download accellerator in firefox..
<jhutchins> I typically get 200 - 300k.
<theshadow> Dr_willis: which section should I be looking under?
<Dr_willis> the screen or layout section would be my guess
<theshadow> Dr_willis: kinda new to this. What would th line look like?
<jriffle_> jhutchins: that's what i'm looking for, mirrors for kubuntu herd3
<Dr_willis> theshadow,  not sure - ive never USED that specific tool.
<Dr_willis> but the screen section has an 'identifire' entry
<Dr_willis> Identifier     "Default Screen"
<Dr_willis> is mine
<theshadow> Dr_willis: I have a line in "ServerLayout" that says Screen "Default Screen 0 0
<theshadow> "Default Screen"*
<Dr_willis> you may be able to use the kde tools to change the resolution now , if you have the ati drivers installed.
<Dr_willis> Perhperials -> monitor & display
<theshadow> Dr_willis: they don't show anything above 1024x768
<Dr_willis> theshadow,  you did install the ati/fglrx drivers?
<theshadow> Dr_willis: yea exactly as the instructions had them aaaat cchtml.com
<Dr_willis> never heard of that site.. i just use the !ati wiki page
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> actually im now ATI-Free :) so i dont even use that site any more
<Dr_willis> im guessing that  aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024    , SOMEHOW can be told what 'screen name' to look for.
<Dr_willis> which in my confif file is called "Default Screen"
<Eruantalon> theshadow: What do you have for your monitor in xorg.conf?
<theshadow> Eruantalon: one sec
<Dr_willis> you could put yoru whole xorg.conf to a pastebin site.
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theshadow> Eruantalon: says generic monitor.
<draik> fdoving: I get this error now when trying to update my packages:
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/338784
<Eruantalon> theshadow: That might be your problem. It doesn't recognise your monitor and assumes it is a low spec one
<Eruantalon> Find your specs for your monitor and put in the right specs
<theshadow> Eruantalon: ok
<draik> Anyone else getting this error when trying to get updates: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)     ?
<fdoving> draik: looks like you have some proxy settings that doesn't work.
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to resove a rather fast clock on my box?
<jhutchins> inteliwasp: How fast?
<inteliwasp> over time i have seen it become 30+ minutes fast
<JohnFlux> inteliwasp: just turn on ntp
<JohnFlux> inteliwasp: it learns if the clock is fast/slow and auto-adjusts it
* inteliwasp wonders if he should use a local time server and ntp every 2 hours...
<inteliwasp> i do have ntp on... still fast
<JohnFlux> inteliwasp: right click on the clock, and chose adjust date and time
<draik> fdoving: Hmmm... I don't recall anything with proxy changes
<JohnFlux> uh
<inteliwasp> already on
<draik> AFAIK, I don't touch anything with proxy settings
<jhutchins> inteliwasp: Read up on ntp then, check how it's running, why it's not keeping you in sync.
<draik> What packages should I be looking for?
<inteliwasp> jhutchins: got any links for configuring ntp?
<jhutchins> if your clock is getting 30 minutes ahead, ntp isn't working properly.
<jhutchins> http://www.ntp.org/ntpfaq/
<inteliwasp> jhutchins: i gonna use my server as a local time server and use that for local ntp...
<xndt> hello. i'm currently logged in on a laptop with kubuntu cd live and now i am trying to install it on hard drive. unfortunately i have windows installed on it and don;t wanna loose it. durring xp install, i've left 20 gb unpartitioned. now at ubuntu install, how can i set the root "/" partition? is it enough to type / in the label field from the create partition dialog ?
<inteliwasp> jhutchins: thanks
<xndt> also, do i have to set it active?
<jhutchins> Most people are using pool.ntp.org for their servers now; we've found there are reasons to use local routers.
<JohnFlux> inteliwasp: in /etc/ntp.conf
<JohnFlux> inteliwasp: do you have a drift file ?
<blekos> hello, how can i associate torrents with ktorrent so they are automatically downloaded by it?
<jhutchins> inteliwasp: Your logs should show why it might not be working.
<yipe> my kaffeine seems to be broken :( It crashes on opening
<Dr_willis> xndt,  you mean you have 20gb of 'unallocated' space? or 20gb free on the windows C: drive?
<xndt> Dr_willis: unalocated :)
<draik> fdoving: I searched for "proxy" in adept and found that I have SMPROXY installed. Remove it?
<inteliwasp> jhutchins: there is a drift file listed but nothing in it
<fdoving> draik: no, it's not that.
<fdoving> draik: check /etc/apt/apt.conf for proxy settings.
<JohnFlux> blekos: settings->configure konqueror -> file associations
<draik> ok
<blekos> thnx
<draik> fdoving: Nothing. Empty file
<Dr_willis> xndt,  it 'should' be like /dev/hda2 then - actually i thought ht elive cd inrtaller had a check box for 'use unallocated space'
<draik> nano /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Dr_willis> xndt,  it shoudl then make 2 partitions one for swap and one for /
<blekos> i dont have a configure konqueror option...
<fdoving> draik: anything inside /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ about proxies?
<draik> fdoving: Nope
<draik> I'm going to restart and see if something starts up that shouldn't
<xndt> Dr_willis: bear with me a little, please. here is the current setup: /dev/sda1:nfts, active /dev/sda2:extended and under sda2 i have sda5:ntfs and sda-1:free.
<draik> fdoving: Hmmm...
<draik> fdoving: Whatever it was/is isn't running now. I got my updates
<xndt> so here is what i`m doing: select the sda-1 partition, click create, set it as linux-swap and set its size 1000mb.
<xndt> now select sda-1, create, set it ext3, label "/" and size was set by kubuntu installer to remaining 19000 mb\
<xndt> is that label enough for the installer to know that there is the partition i want it to use?
<xndt> Dr_willis ?
<edu> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<draik> Does anyone here recommend a good firewall? I'm thinking about guarddog
<ben_m> Hey :) If I want to watch a video, I only get sound and no image, unless I open 2 videos, one of them has an image then ... any ideas why?
<JohnFlux> draik: for your own machine?
<draik> JohnFlux: Yes
<Eruantalon> ben_m: Using an ati card?
<ben_m> yes.
<fdoving> xndt: setting the mountpoint to / is enought. the -label- really doesn't matter. the mountpoint matters.
<Eruantalon> thought so. Using binary drivers or opensource?
<ben_m> fglrx/radeon/ati all have the same problem
<Eruantalon> ok
<Eruantalon> and you are using kaffeine?
<xndt> fdoving i don't have no 'mountpoint" option. currently i'm running the installer from the kubuntu live cd kde
<ben_m> It's on every player.
<ben_m> tried vlc and the gnome one too
<blekos> could someone tell my what's on his Kmenu? I think i'm missing a couple of things. I have 1.Graphics 2. Internet 3. Mutlimedia 4.office 5.settings [contains only firestarter] 6.system 7.utilities 8.add/remove 9.find 10.help 11.system settings 12.actions...
<shadowhywind> hay all, when i get this message "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"  what package needs to be installed?
<Eruantalon> ben_m: Bad drivers/cards are the cause of this. It can be helped though.
<fdoving> xndt: ok. i can't recall what that looks like. so i'm sorry, i'm useless at this point.
<Eruantalon> Open of kaffeine
<Eruantalon> up
<ben_m> did.
<Eruantalon> choose xine paramaters
<Eruantalon> video
<Eruantalon> and select another driver.
<ben_m> done
<ben_m> anyone?
<Eruantalon> try xv for example.
<Eruantalon> I am not sure what are the pro and cons of each
<ben_m> doesn't work with xv.
<Eruantalon> hmm
<Eruantalon> try dxr3
<Eruantalon> I don't have the problem here though
<ben_m> Can't init new Video Driver dxr3 - using xv.
<Eruantalon> hmm
<Eruantalon> Well xv is the problem anyways.
<xndt> hasn\t anyone here installed kubuntu on a drive with windows on it? PLEASE help
<Eruantalon> if you use totem try gstreamer-properties
<juano__> xndt: yes, what you need help with ?
<xndt> i;ve booted the kubuntu CD, i am now in kde and i just ran the install application from the desktop
<xndt> got to partitioning but there is no option called SET MOuntpoint
<Eruantalon> ben_m: in gstreamer-properties you can select not to use xv and you can test right in hte window
<xndt> or something like that, just LABEL
<juano__> xndt: you should have a /root partition
<juano__> xndt: you should make a root partition in unused space, dont touch the windows partition
<Dr_willis> mountpoint would be called '/' i belive in the installer
<Dr_willis> I rarely use the live cd as an installer.
<xndt> juano__, i click FREE partition, click create and a dialog pops up with: partition type:ext3, label, size, position(beginning of unalloc space or end of unaloc space), and percent of unallocated space
<xndt> that is all
<xndt> no option to set it as root
<xndt> or mountpoint
<xndt> or nothing
<xndt> just a LABEL field
<juano__> xndt: after making it i believe you then edit the flags and mount
<xndt> and if i right click the partition from the list, i have an option called SET ACTIVE
<xndt> i've created it
<juano__> xndt: whats the partitioner your running ?
<xndt> something graphic from kubuntu
<xndt> i dont know
<juano__> xndt: name ? doesnt say ?
<xndt> it was on the desktop under an icon called "install"
<xndt> no\
<juano__> xndt: yep, thats right, though it would tell the name
<juano__> xndt: mm ok, well try editing that partition
<juano__> xndt: what does mountpoint say ?
<xndt> if i right click on it i have: property, format, delete and set active\
<juano__> xndt: does it say "/"
<xndt> it doesn't say anywhere about the mountpoint
<juano__> xndt: go to properties , in there ?
<xndt> if i click property, i get a popup message saying "this is a logical partition. it start at 245325 and end at blalal. it can grow from blabla to blakak. the FS is ext3"
<xndt> that's it
<bulldog_> anyone use openchrome?
<xndt> oh, the popup title of the property says "Qtparted"
<xndt> if it's any help
<bulldog_> i cant get more than 1024x768 out of it
<juano__> xndt: sec
<juano__> xndt: any luck ?
<xndt> juano__: http://www.hlds.ro/snapshot1.png
<xndt> THERE
<xndt> is there something wrong with that setup?
<xndt> and do you see a mountpoint?
<juano__> xndt: ok, sec
<juano__> xndt: seems fine, what does set active... prompt ?
<xndt> are you sure you want to change the active part? yes/no
<xndt> and sets Active from sda1
<xndt> under status
<xndt> and puts it next to sda7
<juano__> xndt: though i am confused... you are using the same extended partition for windows and linux ??
<xndt> i don't know?
<juano__> xndt: that seems wrong, you shouldnt put the 2 partitions inside the blue
<juano__> xndt: at first i imagine you had sda1 and sda5
<bulldog_> any gui for wpa_supplicant?
<juano__> xndt: sda5 inside the blue lines (extended partition)
<xndt> so what do i do? delete sda2?
<xndt> and then create tree part all over?
<juano__> xndt: no
<juano__> xndt: try to leave it as it was before running the installer, paste me that pic
<xndt> well it was the same when it was opened by the installer
<xndt> except the last two, ext3 and linux-swap
<xndt> was just one, type FREE
<xndt> but that free part was also in the blue square
<juano__> xndt: what is sda5 ? XP ?
<carl> hi
<xndt> sda5 is D:
<xndt> sda1 is C with xp
<juano__> xndt: ok
<carl> how do I tell a program to start when KDE is up and running?
<xndt> D; has some .. well, junk
<xndt> i can delete it if necesary\
<carl> i.e. aMSN...
<juano__> xndt: well something that i think is wrong, is that you should put the linux partition outside that extended blue partition
<xndt> jeah but i can't do that unless i delete sda2
<juano__> xndt: you can resize it from windows
<xndt> an create sda2 ntfs, sda3 ext and sda4 swap
<xndt> is it ok?
<xndt> but then again, even if i do that, i still won't have a mountpoint option
<juano__> xndt: the swap should be inside the extended
<juano__> xndt: only the swap
<xndt> ok so:
<xndt> sda2, ntfs primary
<juano__> sda5 is ntfs
<juano__> sda2 is extended
<setuid_w00t> Hi, I'm considering trying kubuntu.  I'm currently using Debian unstable and I have been for a few years.  Before I start, I'm wondering if there is anything I would probably miss from Debian by using kubuntu?  Can you think of anything that might annoy me about kubuntu?
<xndt> if i choose extended, i won't be able to select the partition type: ext, swap etc
<xndt> this is so screwed up!
* Dr_willis just uses all primaries
<juano__> i would resize the extended partition to make it as almost same size to cover up the sda5
<juano__> then i would reboot into live cd and install linux in ext3 type OUTSIDE the extended partition, and the swap partition INSIDE another ext partition
<juano__> xndt: but before partitioning with livecd i would make more space on HDD, you should resize that D partition and make it smaller
<xndt> what if i delete them all right nop
<xndt> now
<xndt> except sda1
<xndt> and create them again?
<juano__> xndt: youll lose all the data except whats in sda1
<xndt> doesn't matter
<xndt> so
<juano__> xndt: you can delete yes the extended partition and remake partitions
<xndt> right now i have sda1 ntfs and sda-1 free
<juano__> xndt: give me a pic with settings now
<xndt> just a sec\
<xndt> juano__: http://www.hlds.ro/snapshot2.png
<juano__> xndt: ok seems fine
<juano__> xndt: can you enter a "/" option to mountpoint now ?
<xndt> where?
<xndt> there's nothing like that
<juano__> xndt: weird, i installed with gparted in gnome
<xndt> just active?
<juano__> xndt: it said mountpoint : /  , etc
<juano__> xndt: set active ...   or properties ???
<juano__> xndt: click next maybe it prompts in next window for that
<xndt> if i click property, i get a popup message
<xndt> and active, sets it active
<juano__> xndt: nothing in that message ?
<xndt> what's that by the way?
<xndt> nope
<juano__> xndt: ok, try clicking next and tell me what you get
<juano__> xndt: active partition is a partition which is capable of booting that has an OS
<juano__> xndt: you can only have 1 active partition
<xndt> and is it ok if windows is the active?
<xndt> ok, i now got to the prepare mount points step :)
<juano__> xndt: lol
<juano__> xndt: thats what we were lookin for
<xndt> sda1 is /media/sda1 sda3 is / and sda4 is swap\
<juano__> xndt: perfect
<juano__> xndt: whats sda2 too ?
<juano__> xndt: /media/sda2 ?
<juano__> xndt: you can configure it later though
<xndt> sda2 is in the list but it's unformated
<xndt> yeah that's what i left it
<juano__> xndt: ahh right cause you deleted it
<juano__> xndt: and your making it again
<juano__> well everything seems fine then
<juano__> next -->
<xndt> nope
<xndt> Install :D
<xndt> when it's done, i'll have to reboot and if i don't come back in 5 mins, something went wrong :D
<juano__> xndt: ok :-) good luck
<nagyv> !freedroidrpg
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jmichaelx> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rEvolution27> how do i check how much free space is left on a partition?
<phillip> rEvolution27: df
<foo> What's the default keyboard shortcuts for switching desktops?
<rEvolution27> thanks... are there any disk clean up and disk defrag utilities
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: they are not needed
<rEvolution27> really
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: at least not for linux file systems
<rEvolution27> someone told me there was a clean up that removed left over files from software installs
<rEvolution27> guess you're right though
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: that's apt, not the disk
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: the file system does not need to be defragged,  but you can save a small amount of space by removing unneeded configuration files.
<rEvolution27> ok
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: If you have a large hard disk, the saved space is usually neglegible
<rEvolution27> thanks
<SeanTater> rEvolution27: yw
<rEvolution27> i can't believe how much i've installed and how little space has been used
<Dr_willis> you can save a large amount of space by removing those extra video files.. you dont want others to know about. :)
<rEvolution27> lol
<rEvolution27> that's on my windows partition ;)
<juano__> rEvolution27: yea , its funny that you can have so much on linux and use so little lol
<rEvolution27> yeh
<juano__> rEvolution27: never happens on windows
<lerva> just installed kubuntu today... first time ever using linux. so some very newie questions coming... I want to install firefox, so how can I do it?
<rEvolution27> anybody know a good vidoe screen capture program?
<nagyv> lerva: have you ever used the console?
<SeanTater> lerva: Try opening adept
<lerva> with add/remove programs I can't do it...
<lerva> well.. i have used unix on uni and so on
<rEvolution27> adept worked for me
<nagyv> lerva: what error message do you get?
<aib> are some update servers down? "0% [Waiting for headers] " is all I get
<SeanTater> lerva: adept should be in the system menu.. it has a list of programs you can install, choose to install firefox and press apply changes
<juano__> lerva: alt + F2 , konsole, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lerva> I can't select programs from adept. just gray unselectable boxes. I have put the root user password
<SeanTater> juano__: shouldn't a newbie at least /start/ with the GUI?
<SeanTater> nvm, gtg
<aib> since I can't install `nmap', how can I determine what ports are open?
<nagyv> lerva: try juano__'s advice
<juano__> SeanTater: well , thats a good question, but if he installed linux we should introduce him to the free software environment which inculdes a terminal, i think hes had enough GUI with windows
<juano__> SeanTater: hehe... well for first starters its ok
<juano__> SeanTater: but he shouls learn terminal though, dont forget kubuntu / ubuntu is linux :-)
<lerva> juano_: It says (In Finnish, I translated): Packet mozilla-firefox not available, but other packets is refering to that. This could meen that packet is missing, is old or available from some other source. E: Packet mozilla-firefox has no installable selection.
<juano__> lerva: sudo apt-get install firefox
<draik> Where does Kopete save the history logs?
<lerva> juano_ same problem...
<draik> lerva: what is your problem?
<lerva> I can't install any programs
<juano__> lerva: mm, repos problem maybe, try kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin that please
<juano__> !pastebin | lerva
<ubotwo> lerva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draik> What do you mean by "can't install"
<draik> it won't get the repos, do you get a specific error... ?
<lerva> juano_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4011/
<frojnd> does anyone know how to get inverted color in krita
<juano__> lerva: ok just a sec
<lerva> draik: gray boxes (unselectable) if I try through "Add/Remove Programs" and it didn't work through konsole either.
<frojnd> nevermind :)
<lerva> juano, np, thanks
<draik> lerva: Try one at a time.
<draik> lerva: I prefer konsole/Yakuake just because I love CLI
<juano__> lerva: ok try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4012/
<juano__> lerva: replace the contents of that file with this one, then run sudo apt-get update
<draik> lerva: check your source.list for hashes (#)
<draik> you may have hash'd your repo
<juano__> draik: yeah, i uncommented the repos for him
<draik> Does anybody here know where to find the history file/list from Kopete chats?
<draik> Thank you juano__
<ich> moin
<ich> god bye
<lerva> juano and draik, ok it started updating
<nagyv> !ubuntuguide.org
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<lerva> now ready
<draik> lerva: Then that was your issue, hash'd repos
<apokryphos> draik: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<draik> Thank you apokryphos
<lerva> oh, I no idea what that means, but now everything works! thanks guys!
<nagyv> lerva: for similar small "tricks" you can look at ubuntuguide.org, they have plenty of useful info what/how to install.
<nagyv> lerva: and good luck with you new kubuntu! :)
<lerva> yeah. I like this very much
<nagyv> !repositories
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<juano__> lerva: good, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox should work now
<nagyv> !repositories | lerva
<ubotwo> lerva: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lerva> only prob is that kubuntu install broke my windows xp home.. I tried to put they side by side... but I don't mind that much... I probably will format that other section too for linux
<ubuntu_> hay all i need some serious help
<ubuntu_> Some how or another my linux partition become, whats the word.. DELETED!
<ubuntu_> I need a program, that i can use to recover data, any ideas?
<draik> ubuntu_: graverobber?
<ubuntu_> is that in the repos? any chance
<will> what's the command to format a disk in fat32?
<eMish_> Hello.  In sources.list, is 'deb URL edgy main restricted\ndeb URL edgy main universe' same as 'deb URL edgy main restricted universe' ?
<eMish_> will: maybe mformat
<eMish_> will: it's mkfs.vfat
<will> I'm a newbie.  so do I just type mkfs.vfat into the command line?  do I need to assign the drive (which is at /media/sda5).  it's an external usb drive btw
<rEvolution27> ummm guys my taskbar just dissapeared
<rEvolution27> oh nvm it came back... how weird
<makuseru> i want a freedom toaster
<james_xxx> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<will> !fat32
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<will> !partition
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<will> !gParted
<ubotwo> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<will> !Qtparted
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<will> !QTParted
<rEvolution27> this is funny.... the reason my taskbar was dissapearing is that when i was changing the number of desktops in beryl i accidentally slided to something like 2000... my both my cpu's were at 100%
<will> when you request something at the command prompt that produces an output that is longer than the screen, what is the command to make it pause before scrolling
<draik> How do you make k3b burn hidden files?
<draik> I'm trying to do a full backup of what is in /home/(user)/ and it only did the visible files, not hidden
<rEvolution27> help! i have 56 desktops and my mouse is frozen.. how do i get rid of them?
<angasule> rEvolution27: kill X?
<willys_fueguino> Is it possible to make the right click open the k menu?? where??
<rEvolution27> umm but when i restart x won't i have all those desktops?
<draik> is Keep any good?
<draik> !backup
<ubotwo> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<esaym> I am looking for some info on fstab.  I know the last  option in each fstab line is for the "fsck pass" and it can have a value of 0, 1, or 2
<esaym> I can't get any info as to what to use though
<esaym> I understand a value of 0 means the the drive will never get checked
<willys_fueguino> My taskbar has vanished... I restarted X and it stil disappeared
* Dr_willis looks under the table
<sampan> willys_fueguino  do you want a right-click on the desktop to bring up the kmenu?  if so, system settings (or kcontrol) --> desktop --> behavior and then you can set your left/right/middle mouse clicks to whatever you like
<esaym> and I read that you want your root drive to have a value of 1 and the other partitions a value of 2
<esaym> Can anyone explain these more to me though
<esaym> I am wanting to make it so when fsck runs on one partition that it runs on them all
<Dr_willis> what it 'should' do is fsck the drives that are seperate drives  at the same time.
<esaym> I have read that you can do that but nothing explains how
<Dr_willis> fscking hda1 and hda2 at the same time - is not a good idea
<esaym> hmm
<Dr_willis> fscking hda1 and hdb1 at same time - is doable.. and i THINK how it works by default
<esaym> well that makes since
<ubuntu__> anyone have ideas for data recovery programs?
<Dr_willis> of course if you properly shut down and so forth - you shoudl rarely hgave to fsck.
<willys_fueguino> sampan: ufff... that shows that I'm a total n00b with kde....
<esaym> so just keep the values of root as 1 and the other drives and partitions as 2?
<sampan> willys_fueguino   no worries :)  lots of settings and i get lost in them too sometimes :D
<sredna> hi
<willys_fueguino> anyway.. it's a temporary solutuiin 'cause I've lost my panel
<sredna> would something terrible happen if i delete /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher ?
<sredna> it's making my computer unusable
<sampan> i think i spent 2 hours looking for how to turn off the bouncy icons 2 weeks ago :/
<schwarzh> testzeile
<schwarzh> guten abend
<will> anyone know how to pause outputs at the command prompt that take up more than a screen can take
<firecrotch> will: just stick " | less" on the end of your command, like this: ls /home/will | less
<sredna> why it /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher running every few seconds, taking up as much CPU as it can?
<sredna> what will happen if i delete it?
<sredna> or is there a way i can prevent it from running except on sundays?
<Dr_willis> !find apt-index
<ubotu> Found: apt-index-watcher
<Dr_willis> !info apt-index-watcher
<ubotu> apt-index-watcher: Updater for apt-front indexes. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.9ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 698 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<Dr_willis> Optional.. Hmm...
<sredna> i renamed it to ANNOYING, and the world is still standing, Dr_willis
<agus> algun espaol?
<Skrot> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> one have to fix the linux /dev/random :)
<zorglu_> this stuff is so slow.
<zorglu_> or i have to use openssl, to use /dev/urandom :)
<zorglu_> or maybe the user will accept to wait for 20min to have his apps running ? :)))))))0
<eguzkia> hello someone know how to install nvidia glx?
<zorglu_> !nvidia| eguzkia
<ubotu> eguzkia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> eguzkia: have you looked at this ?
<d0dge> How can I mount .img file in linux?
<Minataku> d0dge: mount -o loop filename.img /mount/point
<zorglu_> hmm bchunk i thing
<Minataku> Providing the default Kubuntu provides loopback support
<zorglu_> oh
<zorglu_> wow
<zorglu_> what is this .img format ?
<Minataku> Raw disk image
<zorglu_> go /dev/random, i am with you
<d0dge> Minataku: "you must specify the filesystem type"
<zorglu_> Minataku: sure but what produce it
<Minataku> zorglu_: If it came from a Linux system probably "dd"
<zorglu_> hue ???
<Minataku> d0dge: Type "file filename.img"
<Minataku> If that fails, get this package:
<Minataku> !disktype
<ubotu> disktype: detection of content format of a disk or disk image. In component universe, is optional. Version 9-1 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 136 kB
<zorglu_> so there is a guy who did a dd and put .img ? :)
<Minataku> Then run that against it
<zorglu_> a smart one :)
<Minataku> zorglu_: I do it all the time
<zorglu_> Minataku: well you should put .ext2 or .iso or etc...
<Minataku> Same with mounting and writing, raw disk images are awesome
<Minataku> zorglu_: Negative
<zorglu_> well we disagree :)
<Minataku> Extensions are for puny humans
<zorglu_> i see :)
<Minataku> Not for file type identification :3
<zorglu_> well filename are made to identify the file content :)
<Minataku> disktype is a great util
<zorglu_> it is my weird belief :)
<Minataku> I recommend that far above putting loads of metadata into the filename
<zorglu_> that and the fact that /dev/random should be fixed as soon as possible :)
<zorglu_> lets fire tso
<Minataku> zorglu_: /dev/random is incapable of breaking
<Dr_willis> BeOs had so much meta-data that often the metadata was larger then the actual file. :)
<Minataku> Perhaps it's empty?
<zorglu_> Minataku: believe me it is :)
<zorglu_> Minataku: since feb06 or so
<Minataku> Without a TRNG then /dev/random is filled with stray random things from random places
<rEvolution27> sigh.. help me... beryl says i have one desktop, configure desktop says i have one desktop but the taskbar is displaying 32
<Minataku> If you want a constant supply but with slightly less random there's always /dev/urandom
<Minataku> Since /dev/random is a trickle-filled entropy pool
<zorglu_> nope because i rely on gnutls/gcrypt and those are not flexible enougth to use /dev/urandom :)
<Minataku> Then go out and buy a TRNG
<zorglu_> sure :)
<jbruckman> hey can anyone help me mount my USB mp3 player? I'm having some difficulties....
<Minataku> They sell RNG generators
<Minataku> I'm not joking
<Minataku> s/generators//
<zorglu_> yep and how does this fix my problem ? :)
<jbruckman> i've tried mount -t vfat <device> <location> but it gives me an error
<jmichaelx> a while ago , i set up beryl to run using xgl in kubuntu with an nvidia graphics card..... i then decided to switch to aiglx, and i followed the instructions in the ubuntu docs.... now X will not start, would anyone have a suggestion?
<Minataku> zorglu_: It ensures that /dev/random is constantly full
<Minataku> The random psuedodevice is not broken, it's a trickle-filled entropy pool
<zorglu_> Minataku: well lets suppose they dont break it up to this point, i cant ask everybody using my code to buy this :)
<Minataku> As such, heavy use of it will empty it
<zorglu_> Minataku: the error is in 'heavy' :) just a 768bit rsa key gen take more than 10min
<zorglu_> and ticking
<Minataku> zorglu_: Then provide the option to use the psuedorandom generator rather than the random pool
<zorglu_> hhe you are not listening :)
<zorglu_> ohhhhhhh it did it :)
<zorglu_> so at least 12min to generate a single 768bit rsa key :) sure it is not broken :)
<zorglu_> jbruckman: shoot
<kyo> Hello everybody
<jbruckman> zorglu_: okay, so I have tried the following,a nd i know that the device is sde. sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sde /media/usb
<jbruckman> zorglu_: however, i get a bad superblock error, even though i know it's a vfat drive
<Dr_willis> i bet its NOT /dev/sde
<Dr_willis> perhaps /dev/sde1
<fernando__> I have a notebook with a AMD64 +4000 that under windows, if I compile the processor run full power but under kubuntu, as example I compile the wxwidgets library and its need so long, and its clear that the processor do not run full power, because even I can hear the fun.. what is wrong??
<jbruckman> no.
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde
<Dr_willis> and see.
<jbruckman> it's sde, i tried sde1, nothing happens.
<Minataku> zorglu_: You're not listening. Type this in a terminal and read: "man 4 random"
<zorglu_> Minataku: :))))))))
<Minataku> You're not listening to me explain how the random device works
<Minataku> So please read for yourself
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l - look at all the partitions. also plug/unplug/plug and check dmesg output for info on what its seen as.
<kyo> WHO SPEAK FRENCH HERE?
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> Minataku: well on the other hand i already know very well how it work :)
<Dr_willis> ubotu,  does. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does. :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbruckman> dmesg | tail shows that it is seen as sde.
<zorglu_> kenws: and caps are not needed
<Minataku> zorglu_: Then you'd know that it's not broken at all
<jbruckman> there's no sde1 partition.
<Minataku> It's merely rather slow due to the way it works to provide true random data
<jbruckman> got it.
<zorglu_> Minataku: well we disagree :) us discussing the matter wont change it
<Dr_willis> jbruckman,  the only thing ive ever seen show up as a /dev/sde or so forth was cdrom drives..
<jbruckman> okay, so it was a hardware thing.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fernando__>  I have a notebook with a AMD64 +4000 that under windows, if I compile the processor run full power but under kubuntu, as example I compile the wxwidgets library and its need so long, and its clear that the processor do not run full power, because even I can hear the fun.. what is wrong??
<jbruckman> anywho. thanks.
<Minataku> zorglu_: I think it's safe to say you won't get the assistance you want without a hardware TRNG
<elyon225> Hey, guys.  Where is the K-menu information stored? I'm trying to sync my menu with the other users on the system, but I can't find the config file for the menus.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  its generated from all the .desktop entrys on the system and somewhere in the users .kde dir also i belive
<Minataku> Since you don't/refuse to understand that the random device works in a specific way that is indeed slow to provide properly random data
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, I've looked in /.kde/ but I couldn't find anything.
<Minataku> The fix to your problem is either obtain a hardware TRNG or use the psuedorandom device
<jmichaelx> is it possible to access an external HD from the command line?
<Minataku> Or, alternately, simply wait for the device to refill the pool or allow the process to take place during key generations
<jmichaelx> my external HD is listed as 'WD USB 2' under /media, but i cannot access any directories on that drive. would anyone know why?
<jmichaelx> via the command line, i mean
<Minataku> And there's no disagreeing with this, if you say you know how the random device works you would know this, "disagreeing" just means you don't care and it should magically work the way you say it should otherwise it's broken
<jmichaelx> Minataku: you seem to know a lot.... how would i access dir's on an external usb HD using the command line?
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Is the external HDD mounted?
<jmichaelx> Minataku: good question
<Minataku> It could be that it made the directory in /media however failed to actually mount the drive
<jmichaelx> would that be 'sudo mount /media/WD USB 2'?
<jmichaelx> oh no
<Minataku> It actually made the directory with spaces in it?
<jmichaelx> well, i wondered if that was the problem, but yes
<Minataku> Well
<Minataku> Try this
<Minataku> "sudo mount /dev/whateverthedriveis /media/WD\ USB\ 2
<Minataku> Those \s are important
<jmichaelx> how do i know what to type for 'whateverthedriveis'?
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Another good question
<Minataku> Unplug it, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s then type "dmesg | tail" and pastebin it
<jmichaelx> it isn't worth it
<Minataku> Well, if that's too hard to do
<jmichaelx> i just wanted to backup my /home as i am going to have to reinstall
<Minataku> Look in /dev for entries starting with "sd"
<Minataku> But if there are several then we'll have to pinpoint
<jmichaelx> i looked, but is there a way to scan through the output?
<Dr_willis> the whole automountign systems are geting smarter and dumber at th same times!
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Well, type dmesg | less and look for it talking about the HDD
<Minataku> It should be there somewhere after all the confusing crap at the top, so start at the bottom and work upwards
<Minataku> Unless it was plugged in when you booted, in which case start at the top and work downwards
<Minataku> zorglu_: Sorry for getting short with you, BTW
<jmichaelx> Minataku: it is quite ok...
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> i thought you meant me
<Minataku> jmichaelx: No, I haven't gotten angry at you... yet
<Minataku> XD
<jmichaelx> question.... should an SMP kernel be used with a non-SMP motherboard?
<Minataku> It's perfectly fine
<Minataku> It'll see that there's only one CPU and switch to UP mode
<jmichaelx> ok, i was trying to ge beryl working, and i wound up with a broken X
<jmichaelx> now i'm screwed
<Minataku> That's why default/LiveCD kernels are all SMP by default
<jmichaelx> i see
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Can always uninstall both then reinstall
<jmichaelx> unstall what?
<Minataku> Beryl and X11
<jmichaelx> ok.... i will uninstall beryl.... but i don't think that is what did it.... i had beryl working with XGL, but decided to switch to AIGLX, and that is where the trouble began
<Minataku> Well, undo what you did then
<Minataku> Work backwards, and leave Beryl for now
<jmichaelx> when you follow the docs, they have you add a repo, and install newer drivers... it also updates the kernel, and so on....
<Minataku> Hm
<jmichaelx> well, i would undo it all, but i don't know how to get back to the kernel i had to start out with (if that might be the problem)
<fernando__>  I have a notebook with a AMD64 +4000 that under windows, if I compile the processor run full power but under kubuntu, as example I compile the wxwidgets library and its need so long, and its clear that the processor do not run full power, because even I can hear the fun.. what is wrong??
<Minataku> It's more than likely still there
<jmichaelx> Minataku: i think i'm screwed.....
<Minataku> jmichaelx: When you boot, the old kernel probably still has an entry, if Kubuntu deletes the old kernel or even it's entry when you update then that's a really, really stupid thing they're doing
<Minataku> fernando__: I'm sorry, but I can't understand your question
<jmichaelx> i know a little about linux and usually have no problems.... i am sure there is a way to fix all of them, but i don't know how lol
<jmichaelx> if i had just stayed with XGL , i would be fine
<jmichaelx> there is probably no chance that just re-installing XGL would help me, is there?
<Minataku> It could
<fernando__> minataku: my processor am64 runs full power if is needed under windows
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Worth a shot, uninstall AIGLX and reinstall XGL
<fernando__> minataku: but in kubuntu it never runs full power
<Minataku> Kinda follow the docs backwards if you changed any conf files
<Minataku> fernando__: Ah, I see now, sorry about that
<Minataku> That's bizarre, are you positive it's running slower in Linux?
<fernando__> minataku: yes, actually I can even hear the fun
<Minataku> fernando__: I'm not sure I know how to help with that, sorry >.<
<fernando__> minataku thanks any way..
<juano__> fernando__: installed with x86_64 ?
<fernando__> juano: what do you mean?
<fernando__> juano: I have install kubuntu for amd64 if is that what you mean..
<juano__> fernando__: yes
<juano__> fernando__: with the x86_64 isos
<jmichaelx> Minataku: i think the external drive is 'sda'
<jmichaelx> i tried to mount it, but it says i need to specify the filesystem
<fernando__> juano: exist only 3 version of kubuntu.. and I have the compatible with amd64
<Minataku> What the... does kubuntu disable mount from automatically checking what the filesystem is?!
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Try sda1 instead
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> ty
<Minataku> That should correspond to the first partition
<fernando__> juano: do you know any tools to see the current velocity of my processor?
<elyon225> How would I go about converting a .daa to .iso?
<Minataku> elyon225: Depends... what's .daa?
<jenda> Quiz in #ubuntu-trivia in a few minutes! Prize for winner: Ubuntu (K/X/Edu) stickers!
<jenda> :)
<elyon225> Minataku: It's an image format (nero can read it)
<Minataku> elyon225: Well, you'd probably need some bizarre converter that doesn't exist
<Minataku> Or get a friend with Nero to convert it
<elyon225> hmm
<Minataku> I've never heard of .daa
<Minataku> Run file on it
<elyon225> .daa is really popular in Windows.
<Minataku> file -zrk whatever.daa
<Minataku> Tell me what it spits out
<elyon225> Minataku: Just "data"
<Minataku> elyon225: Damn, then it's some stupid-ass proprietary format
<elyon225> daa stands for Direct Access Archive, by the way.
<Minataku> Sounds like crap
<Minataku> lol
<elyon225> hmm... apparently PowerISO can read it (the Windows version can, anyway). Isn't there a Linux version too?
* Minataku shrugs
<Dr_willis> Not that ive seen
<Minataku> Look for info on it
<elyon225> yep... found it :)
<Minataku> Google is your friend, see if DAA is just some stupid "container"
<Minataku> Kinda like how Nero images are just ISO with crap injected every so often
<elyon225> oh yeah... the little .nrg files ;)_
<elyon225> Minataku: Well, poweriso works well :)
* Minataku shrugs
<Dr_willis> !find poweriso
<Minataku> I'd rather slap the ass who made it DAA in the first place
<Dr_willis> !find kiso
<ubotu> Package/file poweriso does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Found: mkisofs, kiso
<elyon225> Kind of like reinventing the wheel... over and over and over again.
<zorglu_> q. i have a new user, and i would like to put it in the 'sudoers', when i try sudo with this user i got the message "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<elyon225> .ISO is a perfect format...leave it alone.
<Minataku> Indeed
<Minataku> Use something everyone is capable of operating with
<Minataku> Not retarded proprietary formats
<Minataku> You'd think warez groups would honor that
<Minataku> What the hell do they need copy protection for, right? XD
<Dr_willis> They are too busy putting 5k zips into rars, then password protecting them
<Dr_willis> and then splitting the rars
<Minataku> Nah, I've never had a pirate release that was passworded
<Minataku> Split like all hell, yes
<Minataku> Usually because they were originally released on usenet
<Dr_willis> i see the lame stuff on torrents all the time.
<Minataku> Or they're just split to be low-bandwith friendly
<elyon225> Okay, so now how do I extract an iso?  I thought ark could do it, but I was wrong.
<Dr_willis> and the various game-copy/nocd sites always got things packed oddly.
<Dr_willis> you can MOUNT an .iso
<Minataku> elyon225: You can mount it
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<MrMagic> zorglu_: add the user to the admin group
<elyon225> oh yeah.... thanks guys.
<zorglu_> sudo adduser myfavoriteuser admin <- was my andwer :)
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> MrMagic: yep meanwhile i did it :)
<elyon225> man, I love Linux lol
<MrMagic> :=)
<zorglu_> we need fancy 3d coders :)
<zorglu_> to add eyes candy to the death :)
<Minataku> ...
<Dr_willis> Death by Eye candy!
<Minataku> That's the last thing anyone needs
* Dr_willis has Ocular Cavaties
<zorglu_> see :)
<zorglu_> that's the issue, people doesnt understand what a 'user' likes :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I look one look at a Vista screenshot and my eye teeth fell out
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<zorglu_> and believe me a 'user' LOVE 3d eyecandy
<zorglu_> window knows that, but linux doesnt get it :)
<Minataku> zorglu_: I'm a 'user' and I ??????? _HATE_ bullplop eyecandy garbage
<zorglu_> nope
<zorglu_> you are a geek
<MrMagic> same here :)
<zorglu_> likely an admin
<Minataku> ... Point.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'm an engineer(ing student)
<Minataku> Function over form
<Minataku> Very few exceptions
<zorglu_> in computer ?
<zorglu_> or math or physic
<Little_Eagle> If Linux doesn't do eye candy why are there projects like compiz and beryl?
<HymnToLife> zorglu_, you sense of nuance thrills me...
<Minataku> zorglu_: Computer Engineering Technology is my major
<Dr_willis> Little_Eagle,  and dont forget that Mettis  'thing' as well.
<VincentMX> does AmaroK have an equalizer?
<Dr_willis> Mettis actually had some useable eyecandy
<zorglu_> Minataku: see not  a 'user' :)
<zorglu_> Little_Eagle: yep beryl is definitly the good direction
<whoopydoodie> hello everyone
<whoopydoodie> how do I change my resolution (intel 945GM)
<zorglu_> oh lets me find a video of what linux need :)
<Minataku> Too bad it looks like crap and cooks up graphics cards like they were delicious strips of bacon
<Little_Eagle> VincentMX: Yes.  It does.
<Minataku> Mmmm... bacon
* Minataku eats a Slim Jim
<VincentMX> Little_Eagle: where?
<HymnToLife> zorglu_, do you seriously think the millions of people in the world who use a computer like the very same thing ?
<Dr_willis> Baccony!
<elyon225> Hmm... is there a limit to how many files that can be shown when mounting an ISO?  Because I'm missing about a third of the ISO
<ubuntu> Hi xorix
<HymnToLife> you're laughable
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  not that i am aware of.
<VincentMX> nm found it
<whoopydoodie> anyone?
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  it should work like any other filesystem.
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: well me and all marketing study :)
<ooglaboogla> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and the networkmanager shows no connection, i'm however talking to you now from that connection
<Minataku> elyon225: The only time limits come into play is when you're making an ISO with mkisofs
<ooglaboogla> neat trick eh
<elyon225> Dr_willis: That what I would think too.
<Minataku> Which is a pain in the ass
<ooglaboogla> any ideas on what to check
<Minataku> ooglaboogla: Nothing
<Minataku> It's working
<Minataku> Don't touch it :3
<ooglaboogla> that 'not connected' is annoying can i remove knetwork manager
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Unless of course using PowerISO to convert the file corrupted it somehow... but I doubt that.
<Minataku> Sure, just kill it
<zorglu_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ&mode=related&search= <- there!!!! look at that!!! and try to convince kde and/or gnome to go in this direction !!!
<Little_Eagle> VincentMX: Tools -> Equilizer
<Dr_willis> ooglaboogla,  you are using a wireless network?
<ooglaboogla> Dr_willis: yes
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: laugth at me while looking at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ&mode=related&search=
<ooglaboogla> right after i rebooted i could click on the icon and see the available networks. now nothing shows up
<zorglu_> this stuff is closesource btw :)
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: Is those images of your application ?
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: nope :)
<Dr_willis> Bumptop - just seesm soooooooooooooo Unuseable...
<ooglaboogla> also another matter. is it safe to blacklist ipv6
<Dr_willis> more like a game..  then a way to manage files.
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: I don't have flash so
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: i whish tho :) i dont do guy
<Minataku> ooglaboogla: Why?
<ooglaboogla> don't need it and it slows my connection way down
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: well show that to your mother or your sister or anybody which is not a computer personn, then show her linux...
<h3sp4wn> ooglaboogla: Maybe you want the !ipv6 factoid
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: then come back :)
<Dr_willis> They will think its a game.
<Minataku> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Minataku> lol
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: well do it :)))))
<Dr_willis> so ya got to sort the things in different piles? thats it?
<Dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> nothing about how to use it (stupid as that may be)
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: that's it :)
<Dr_willis> of course bumptop - seems ideally suited for the tornado layout of the windows filesystem.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: seriously show that to your mother/sister etc... and ask them if they find it better :)
<Little_Eagle> zorglu_: Now that's useless stuff...
* ooglaboogla is away: Gone away for now.
<Dr_willis> windows rants about you deleting a special dir.. but ya can accidently move and it wont mind..
<crazy_penguin> 'night all
<zorglu_> Little_Eagle: same as Dr_willis, show that to your mother and ask her opinion
<Dr_willis> go test out that Mandrive-Mettis Live cd - it has some 'eyecandy' thats actually useable..
<Minataku> Windows is like "Don't delete that!" then does it anyway
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  they will say it looks like some silly game.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: dont presume :)
<Dr_willis> Reminds me of that "Black and White" game.
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  lets just presume you need a pinch.
* Dr_willis pinches zorglu_ 's left kidney. 
<Minataku> rofl
<flavia> hi, what's the regular way to configure a usb modem? I mean something like pppoeconf for ethernet modems
<Dr_willis> Black and White... hmm.. that was a fun game
<Minataku> You don't pinck kidneys
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: well i tried :)
<Dr_willis> Throwing rocks and so forth.
<larson9999> not a bad desktop.  at least it's not a repackaging of the same old thing.  still don't know i'd prefer it over my current desktop
<Minataku> You punch them
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox
* Dr_willis uses 'twin' :)
<Minataku> I didn't even look at that link and judging by the reactions, I'm glad I didn't
<Dr_willis> !info twin
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-3 (edgy), package size 422 kB, installed size 1444 kB
* h3sp4wn uses e17 or ratpoison
<Minataku> My eyes probably would have gone into a diabetic shock
<Minataku> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its a video clip of a 'prototype' 3d desktopis interface that acts... like a 'real desk' sort of...
<h3sp4wn> !ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0.dfsg-4 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Dr_willis> !matchbox
<ubotu> matchbox: base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3 (edgy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Kinda like Microsoft Bob
<Dr_willis> look at that! only 2k!
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  MS bob simulated a house...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: 32k
<Dr_willis> thats some serious compression!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I know, I just wanted to compare it to something equally as stupid and useless
<draik> Dr_willis: What is the video clip. Sounds rather interesting
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> if it was compressed any more.. you would gain drive space by installing it...
<h3sp4wn> Anyone played with scratchbox ?
<Dr_willis> <zorglu_> HymnToLife: laugth at me while looking at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ&mode=related&search=
<Minataku> I like mwm
* Dr_willis laughs at zorglu_ ... he asked for it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> !mwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> LIES
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> NWN - Never winters Nights Window manager. ;)
<Minataku> !mwm is Motif Window Manager
<draik> Thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> lets take the 2nd Life code.. and make a 2nd life window manager!
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: hehe :) more seriously all the people i showed this video reacted similarly to you and other here.
<Minataku> zorglu_: That it was a completely useless piece of crap? XD
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: now does this make me think i am wrong in thinking user WANTS this ? not a inch :)
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: in just remind me that opensource world tends to follow and rarely innovate :)rarely
* jarn is away: Gone away for now.
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: Look at e17 that is innovation
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  ive seen very little inovation from any place lately
<Dr_willis> MMORPG Filemanager/Desktop - :) that has... potential
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: well on the web, with ajax, a lot of new stuff happened
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: imlib2 there is nothing for any platform that does what imlib2 does better than that
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  i focus more on the games/mmorpg/other stuff..  i barely understand how ajax even works. :)
<james_xxx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: i dont say that opensource doesnt produce gfood code. i just say this code doesnt innovate
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: :)
<zorglu_> xgl and co is pretty innovative... but only a follow up on something which appeared on macosx
<Minataku> zorglu_: Perhaps you were looking for ##windows instead of #kubuntu? Because you seem out of place.
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: The ways it is done is the innovation (altivec / sse or mmx assembler)
<zorglu_> Minataku: ??
<Little_Eagle> I'm not the only one who noticed
<Minataku> zorglu_: To put it bluntly... I think you're a troll.
<zorglu_> Minataku: well it is your opinion :)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  but at least hes a amuseing troll.
<zorglu_> moauaouaoua :)
* Dr_willis fluffs up zorglu_  pink hair.
<h3sp4wn> I think he is correct in some ways (with regards to gnome and kde anyway)
<zorglu_> ok i give up :)
<Dr_willis> or does anyone else remer those little big-eyed troll dolls with pink/green hair.
<Little_Eagle> Dr_willis: Yep.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: i have almost no hair :)
<grim76> Momma always said don't feed the trolls
<zorglu_> hehehe :)
<zorglu_> i like this troll thing :)
<zorglu_> if you dont understand something, put a label
<Minataku> lol
<zorglu_> a generic one meaning nothing
<Minataku> zorglu_: It's not
<zorglu_> it helps feeling confortable :)
<tsmithe> LjL, oh really?
<zorglu_> not to have to justify what you think :)))))))
* Dr_willis pinches zorglu_  in the left kidney.
<Minataku> A troll is someone who attempts to cause trouble by being deliberately opposed to everything or trying to start arguments/fights
<zorglu_> Dr_willis:  :)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  that is not true! :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh...
<Dr_willis> Yes it is! No its not!
<Little_Eagle> Minataku: He thinks it's funny
<Minataku> It honestly seems like this is what you're doing, since the "I'm right, you're wrong" attitude you have really points to it
<zorglu_> hehehe :)
<zorglu_> i am!!!
<zorglu_> ok see ya
<Little_Eagle> Minataku: So do I
<zorglu_> i tried
<zorglu_> moreover it is not here that it is decided :)
<Dr_willis> go into #debian and ask why you cant unisntall debian from the 'add/remove programs' section of windows..
<Little_Eagle> lol
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> what sad...is ive seen that asked in Linux channels befor.
<Minataku> lol
<h3sp4wn> That is completely different to being of the opinion that kde and gnome don't innovate they just copy stuff from windows and mac os x
<Minataku> Especially since Vista stole everything from everywhere
<h3sp4wn> (the gui stuff anway)
<will> hey guys.  I butchered an upgrade to edgy. And now for a couple days I've been trying to do something I certainly should have done before upgrading (back up my home folder)
<Dr_willis> when they innovate - they get ranted at - becase they are not working like 'all the others work'
<Little_Eagle> Isn't in MS that stole windows from mac in the first place?
<Minataku> I swear I've seen those Vista window decorations a year or two ago as a KDE style
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: That wouldn't bother me
<Minataku> Little_Eagle: Actually, Apple stole it from Xerox in the first place
<will> well, things have gone from bad to worse.  It seems that my /home/will no longer exists.  that just happened in the last few minutes and I have no idea how.
<Dr_willis> We need a port of C64 Geos desktop to Linux.
<will> does anyone have any recovery tricks up there sleeves or am I shit out of luck?
<Minataku> will: Was it mounted on a separate partition?
<Minataku> Or a separate drive?
<Minataku> Perhaps it wasn't mounted
<Little_Eagle> will:  let me guess you did a rm -R * and are now running off live CD
<will> yes, I believe so.  but I'm not absolutely sure
<will> Little_Eagle: no
<Little_Eagle> :)
<will> I was trying to format an external drive to fat32 to so that I could cp -a my home folder to it and back it up on my windows machine.
<will> I guess it's possible that I accidentally formatted my home directory?  I'm pretty clueless at the command prompt though
<Little_Eagle> will, and what command did you use?
<Little_Eagle> is the terminal still open?
<will> terminal is open
<Little_Eagle> hit the up arrow and look at the commands you used.
<will> I was using fdisk /media/sda5
<will> it would always say that it couldn't read the drive
<Minataku> That's because you're trying to run fdisk on a directory
<will> fuck yeah!
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Little_Eagle> you don't use fdisk like that.  only on devices...
<will> I don't know how, but I found my home folder.  it is now in /media/sda5/will
<will> I don't know how
<will> Little_Eagle: ok, so I'm thrilled all is not lost.  do you mind helping me back it up on a usb disk?
<will> Little_Eagle: I've got a disk that I've formatted to fat32 using a free windows app (CompuApps SwissKnife)
<Dr_willis> !info netconsole
<ubotu> Package netconsole does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find netconsole
<ubotu> Package/file netconsole does not exist in edgy
<|kosmo|> !find kvirc
<ubotu> Found: kvirc, kvirc-data, kvirc-dev, kvirc2, kvirc2-data (and 1 others)
<draik> Dr_willis: Bumptop looks nice. Is that for linux/windows/both?
<Minataku> Hm...
* Dr_willis pinches draik  in the kidneys..
<Dr_willis> #1 - its just a silly prototype..
<Dr_willis> #2 - its not a real program/os anyway :)
<draik> Dr_willis: Haha... jokes on you... I got me no kidneys!!!
* Dr_willis goes pinches lower!
<Minataku> lol
<h3sp4wn> draik: are you a machine ?
* Dr_willis gets out the... err... cold cold cold.. stethascope!
<will> can someone please help me backup my homefolder from the console onto a fat32 disk?  I've been reading stuff online and just seem to be making a bad situation worse by the minute
<draik> h3sp4wn: Yes. You should hear me on the phone at work. It's just me repeating myself to all the callers with varied ways of asking the same thing.
<Dr_willis> will,  mount the other partition/drive.. and copy the stuff over.. whats the problem?
<will> I don't know how to use linux.  that's the main problem.
<Dr_willis> where is this fat32disk at?
<gabaryah> i'm having a problem running beryl
* Dr_willis hopes its plugged in. :)
<gabaryah> i'm using a ati 9800 card
<gabaryah> No composite extension
<gabaryah> beryl: No composite extension
<Little_Eagle> You'd probably be better off just using konqeror to copy it.  Just like Windows.
<h3sp4wn> gabaryah: use the free drivers
<will> Dr_willis: well I've recently formatted it using a free windows app.  it's blank.  when I plug it into the linux box it appears to recognize it, but I'm not sure what it's doing with it.  I think its at dev/sda1 but I'm not sure.  I used to think it was mounted at /media/sda5, but that is apparently where my home folder is being stored now (with no externals attached)
<devilsadvocate> will, what, exactly, do you want to do?
<Minataku> Erm...
<gabaryah> ati?
<Dr_willis> will,  use the  'mount' command and see whats mounted where.
<Dr_willis> will,  you are on the ubuntu live cd right now?
<gabaryah> i'm using xorg-driver-fglrx
<will> devilsadvocate: I want to copy my home folder, which is now at /media/sda5/will to an external drive, preferably one that can be read by windows and linux
<gabaryah> which drivers are you refferning to h3sp
<will> Dr_willis: no, I'm in recovery mode
<marc__> test test
<devilsadvocate> will, are you on the same computer now?
<surgy> HELLO!
<Dr_willis> well you need to get the extrenal drive mounted somwehre.
<marc__> hello surgy
<Dr_willis> will,  is the drive plugged in now?
<will> devilsadvocate: no.  I'm on a windows machine
<Dr_willis> will,  you are booting back/forth from windows to the linux box?
<marc__> how are you
<antibody> hi all I've apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu..and my fonts in kde suck...is there a package to install automatically some antialized fonts?
<will> Dr_willis: I just plugged in the drive.  first, it initializes USB mass storage drivers, then it keeps recognizing it as a scsi disk. it's not.
<h3sp4wn> antibody: use fixed fonts
<Little_Eagle> will, all usb devices are treated as scsi..
<Little_Eagle> so are SATA drives.
<will> Dr_willis: no, I lost my gui in a botched edgy upgrade, so I'm using a windows machine for IRC and internet access
<h3sp4wn> antibody: if you are on an lcd panel connected via vga (not dvi) do dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config (sub pixel hinting always) or see xfree86 deuglification howto
<will> ok, so the drive is plugged in.  how do I mount it?
<alex_> can someone help me install something
<Little_Eagle> First you need to know which device it is.  Most likely it's sda1
<will> how do I check that?
<antibody> h3sp4wn: it's a laptop
<alex_> I need to install 915resolution, how do I do it?
<Dr_willis> will,  a usb drive IS recognized as a scsi device. :)
<h3sp4wn> alex_: maybe you want the modesetting driver
<Dr_willis> will,  use 'dmesg' command and see where its 'seen' at.. likd /dev/sdb1 or similer will be shown
<alex_> h3sp4wn: what is that?
<rEvolution27> how do i disable the desktop pager?
<alex_> h3sp4wn: I just need to change the resolution on my 945GM card, that's all
<h3sp4wn> alex_: the newer driver for intel cards
<Little_Eagle> will: try to mount it.  mkdir /media/usb  && mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<will> Little_Eagle: I'm on you private chat now, if you'd prefer that.  And one of the lines in the output after plugging in the drive reads " sda: sda1"
<alex_> h3sp4wn: and enable 3d acceleration
<alex_> h3sp4wn: can you tell me how to install that then?
<Little_Eagle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alex_> ?
<will> Little_Eagle: I know this is annoying, but do I actually type && or is that signifying the next command
<h3sp4wn> alex_: Not in a short amount of time
<Minataku> will: Type &&
<Dr_willis> 945GM  is an IBM? Intel?
<alex_> h3sp4wn: :(
<Little_Eagle> either one.
<alex_> intel
<Minataku> In the CLI "&&" is "and", "&" is "background"
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: intel
<alex_> those instructions are for NVidia/ATI only though
<Minataku> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Little_Eagle> sorry
<Minataku> Hm... no instructions
<Little_Eagle> will:  is it mounted now?
<alex_> but how do I install it?
<h3sp4wn> alex_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1646660
<Minataku> alex_: Use the package manager
<Minataku> That should be all
<Minataku> Basically install it the same way you'd install anything else
<devilsadvocate> alex, are you able to use your native resolution?
<alex_> devilsadvocate: no, that's why I need it
<h3sp4wn> alex_: or backport from feisty http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<alex_> how do I get to the package manager?
<will> Little_Eagle: well.  I've got some file system problems so my computer is booting with the file system read only
<gabaryah> beryl is working however video & vmware screen is blacked out
<devilsadvocate> alex_, look for a how-to. you need 915resolution package, which you can get with apt, and then you need to chage a line in a config file to set your resolution
<gabaryah> anyone else having this problem
<will> Little_Eagle: I can remount as read-write with mount -n -o remount,rw /
<will> Little_Eagle: should I?
<alex_> So I use adept installer? and search there for 915resolution?
<alex_> couldn't find anything there
<Dr_willis> shoudl be ritht at the top
<alex_> says no results
<Dr_willis> !find 915
<ubotu> Found: 915resolution
<Dr_willis> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<voidmage> I just had to restart x and since then I can't get direct rendering with fglrx. Anyone know how to get direct rendering back?
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  you mean stop using fglrx?
<alex_> Where do I go to get 915resolution??
<klees> where can i find the lock file adept uses??
<devilsadvocate> alex_, have you used apt-get or synaptic before?
<tazz>  when i do a 'umount /dev/hdc (my dvd-wr) i get the error 'umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy' how do i get my dvd-wr to eject ?
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_> devilsadvocate: the simple answer is no
<Dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gabaryah> how do i change desktop res using kde
<devilsadvocate> !synaptic | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<alex_> devilsadvocate: I had SuSE before, I installed Kubuntu just today
<Little_Eagle> msg will  Worst case scenario, reinstall, and make home a separate partition.
<Sanne> tazz: some process still accesses your dvd device. Find out what and close it.
<Little_Eagle> darn
<klees> Dr_willis: thank you that worked
<devilsadvocate> !apt | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tazz> Sanne, any idea how i find the process?
<devilsadvocate> alex_, sorry... its adpt, not aynaptic. my bad
<Little_Eagle> Goodnight all (almost morning here)
<voidmage> Okay
<alex_> one sec
<voidmage> I've restarted X and i'm using radeon now
<voidmage> and i get this
<will> Little_Eagle: I've got it mounted
<devilsadvocate> alex_, if you are comfortable on the command line i recommend apt-get or aptitude
<Sanne> tazz: I'm not sure, maybe it's: lsof /your/device
<voidmage> $ glxinfo |grep direct
<voidmage> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<voidmage> direct rendering: No
<voidmage> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<will> where do I cp -a media/sda5 to
<alex_> devilsadvocate: ok so do I do this: sudo apt-get install 915resolution ?
<devilsadvocate> alex_, yeah
<alex_> devilsadvocate: well it says that 915resolution is not found
<tazz> Sanne, got it thanks
<Sanne> tazz: you're welcome :)
<alex_> devilsadvocate: E: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<voidmage> What can I do now to get direct rendering?
<devilsadvocate> alex_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Hardware
<devilsadvocate> alex_, go to the section about correcting graphics resolution in Intel
<devilsadvocate> alex_, i suppose you need to add the extra repositories
<alex_> devilsadvocate: ok hang on
<alex_> devilsadvocate: I just don't see the list of the repos I have to add
<devilsadvocate> alex_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<larson9999> i think vista will finally achieve MSs obvious goal of making an OS i don't buy.
<ooglaboogla> i've installed kubuntu herd3 and the package manager (adept) says there is a new upgrade, click next to upgrade. when i click the program disappears, closes, gone
<will> what's the command to safely remove a usb drive
<Sanne> will: if you have the icon on the desktop, right click->safely remove
<will> Sanne: I have no gui (long story) do you know the command for it?
<Sanne> will: Not really. Has it to do with "sync"? Others should answer that, please.
<rEvolution27> umm guys.... i uninstalled kicker and kde got messed up... how do I fix this?
<gabaryah> wheres resolution settings for KDE
<will> anyone know how to safely remove a usb drive from the command prompt?
<rEvolution27> anyone?
<tsdgeos> will: yes
* ooglaboogla is away: Gone away for now.
<tsdgeos> just write
<tsdgeos> sync
<chavo> rEvolution27, reinstall it?
<tsdgeos> and that'll flush all your file systems
<rEvolution27> yes but how?
<tsdgeos> and then you can remove the usb drive
<rEvolution27> i have no taskbar
<chavo> try sudo apt-get install kicker
<chavo> kicker is the taskbar
<rEvolution27> oh
<rEvolution27> that explains
<will> tsdgeos: thanks
<rEvolution27> i though it was just the multiple desktops part
<rEvolution27> what's the keyboard shortcut to open the console?
<chavo> hit alt-f2 for a run box then type konsole
<rEvolution27> no wonder... i was typing console
<chavo> rEvolution27, if you uninstall kicker it will take some other packages with it, so you might want to reinstall them all
<rEvolution27> yeh
<chavo> just do -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chavo> to get them all back
<rEvolution27> ok
<alex_> devilsadvocate: many things that I launch, don't work
<rEvolution27> i'll learn not to do something stupid like that again
<chavo> best way to learn :)
<devilsadvocate> alex_, such as? replace gedit with kate at all instances
<alex_> devilsadvocate: it looks like they launch (in the task bar), there is an icon next to the cursor, and then they disappear
<chavo> that's how I learned so much, by messing things up and having to fix it
<devilsadvocate> alex_, what are you trying to run?
<alex_> devilsadvocate: like I click on adept, and it never launches
<devilsadvocate> alex_, try using apt-get. its actually easier :P
<alex_> devilsadvocate: yeah, I mean that's fine
<alex_> devilsadvocate: I am just saying in general, there seems to be some kind of a problem
<alex_> devilsadvocate: I need to launch some things many times before they appear :S
<devilsadvocate> alex_, i dont know about adept// never used it :P
<alex_> devilsadvocate: ANYthing, not just adept
<alex_> devilsadvocate: kate, gedit, wlassistant, etc
<rEvolution27> so chavo... this will overwrite kde?
<devilsadvocate> alex_, hmm. seems like you have a problem. try running them from a command line and see the errors
<oem> hallo alle nachtschwrmer
<alex_> devilsadvocate: from command line it does launch
#kubuntu 2007-02-04
<alex_> devilsadvocate: but does give errors
<devilsadvocate> alex_, the warnings are ok
<alex_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alex_> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4033/
<alex_> devilsadvocate: I get that for EVERYTHING I launch
<christopher> is there a definative guide to installing xgl on kubuntu? I've seen tons of articles, but they are all old and some people post comments that they dont' work.
<system_> hi all
<devilsadvocate> alex_, thats ok
<system_> hello all
<system_> any 1 wanna help?
<alex_> devilsadvocate: than why do things don't work so often? :S any ideas?
<juano__> system_: sure
<juano__> system_: whats the issue
<devilsadvocate> alex_, no clue
<devilsadvocate> alex_, if they work from the terminal they should work normally as well
<system_> man
<system_> iw anna talk on skype or yahoo
<system_> but with voice
<devilsadvocate> !question | system_
<ubotu> system_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<system_> lol
<juano__> alex_: this happens sometimes , running things like 2 or 3 times to get them to work
<system_> i just asked mine
<juano__> system_: download skype from www.skype.com
<alex_> really?
<alex_> wow
<alex_> that sucks, never had that problem in SuSE
<devilsadvocate> alex_, i never had that problem :|
<system_> lol
<alex_> wierd
<system_> my linux is
<juano__> alex_: its due to something with the global variables i think
<system_> ubuntu
<juano__> alex_: its an error not a bug
<juano__> alex_: you need to fix something
<juano__> alex_: or searching from where are you executing the apps
<juano__> alex_: devilsadvocate i never had it
<juano__> alex_: i meant it happens sometimes
<devilsadvocate> how do i get kdevelop 3.4 on edgy?
<juano__> alex_: its caused of a bad setting
<juano__> alex_: have you googled it _
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<alex_> juano__: lol, one thing at a time
<alex_> juano__: first I need to get my res to work
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3 feisty
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop feisty
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 8567 kB, installed size 26148 kB
<h3sp4wn> backport it from feisty if you want it
<devilsadvocate> h3sp4wn, manually? dont they usually have a repo i could just add? :P
<devilsadvocate> h3sp4wn, dont bother. got it
<h3sp4wn> devilsadvocate: you can't just pull packages from feisty or you will end up running feisty
<alex_> so it says that I have to put 915resolution 1280 800 into /etc/init.d/boot.local
<alex_> but there is no such file
<alex_> do I create it?
<devilsadvocate> h3sp4wn, there is a repo on kubuntu.orgwith kde3.5.6 for edgy, i guess it also has kdevelop
<system_> guys
<system_> helloooooooo
<Sanne> alex_: this seems to be related to your error messages: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0;topicseen and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264009
<system_> iwanna use yahoo
<devilsadvocate> system_, yahoo voice is out of the question on *nix
<system_> i wanna use yahoo messenger on ubuntu which is built on debian
<system_> u mean its not on *nix?
<chavo> there are kdevelop 3.4 packages for edgy http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<juano__> system_: download SKYPE from www.skype.com
<system_> ty
<system_> i installed skype
<system_> but i wanna yahoo
<juano__> system_: to enter yahoo use KOPETE
<alex_> Sanne: thanks, I'll try that after I figure out the whole resolution business
<system_> with voive
<devilsadvocate> system_, talk to yahoo about that. Kopete can do the text
<system_> i can us gaim
<Sanne> alex_: ok :)
<juano__> run kopete i think you can enter yahoo accounts there
<juano__> system_: yes
<system_> i know
<system_> but i want voiceeeeee
<system_> not text
<system_> :((
<devilsadvocate> system_, have a look at yahoo's unix client. thats how much yahoo cares about its non-windows customers
<intelikey> is there any way to see when an inode was created ?
<system_> lol
<system_> ya
<alex_> so does anyone know if I need to create boot.local?
<intelikey> boot.local ?
<rEvolution27> who uses yahoo anyway?
<intelikey> for what alex_ ?
<devilsadvocate> rEvolution27 +1
<alex_> intelikey: I need to add 915resolution 1280 800 there
<alex_> intelikey: but the file doesn't exist /etc/init.d/boot.local
<cpk1> alex_: just do sudo nanon /etc/init.d/boot.local
<cpk1> nano even
<Sanne> alex_: isn't it rc.local?
<system_> lol
<alex_> its not there though
<system_> alot of ppl use yahoo
<alex_> cpk1: its not there
<alex_> the file doesn't exist
<intelikey> it will be if you edit id
<intelikey> it
<cpk1> alex_: it will create it, or if that makes you uncomfortable do sudo touch /etc/init.d/boot.local
<cpk1> and then edit it
<alex_> ok
<alex_> just making sure that that file is part of the system
<intelikey> so howto see inode creation time ?
<cpk1> it will be when you create it
<alex_> it was there by default in suse, but not here
<Sanne> alex_: again: isn't it /etc/rc.local?
<cpk1> alex_: probably because multiuser scripts go in rc.local
<alex_> Sanne: I have no idea, I just go by the instructions that are given on the website
<will> anyone know how to check the size of a file from the command prompt?
<alex_> and rc.local is not there anyway
<intelikey> will ls -l filename
<alex_> will: ls -l
<intelikey> but i want to know how to see file creation time
<cpk1> alex_: /etc/rc.local most certainly is
<Sanne> alex_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Hardware#How_to_Correct_the_Graphics_Resolution_.28Intel.29
<rEvolution> lol
<will> intelikey and alex_: that gave me -r-x--------- 1 root root 0 Jan 30 00:59
<rEvolution> alot of ppl use yahoo
<rEvolution27> huh?
<intelikey> err   i want to know how to see inode creation time.
<h3sp4wn> rc.local shouldn't be used its a bsd thing
<cpk1> will: so its size is 0, also you can do ls -lh to make the sizes more readable
<h3sp4wn> (and suppost to be depreciated)
<alex_> h3sp4wn: omg, I am confused like hell
<alex_> h3sp4wn: so what do I do then??
<h3sp4wn>  use /etc/init.d/skeleton and customise to suit
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: let me guess you are supposed to use rc#.d/ ?
<will> cpk1: I was afraid of that.  any idea why all of my text files have no size now?
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: or /etc/event.d
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: (I only know sysv style)
<will> cpk1: I somehow moved my home folder from /home/will to /media/sda5/will and apperently the files lost all but their names in the process
<alex_> h3sp4wn and cpk1: http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html
<alex_> it says /etc/init.d/boot.local
<intelikey> so nobody knows a way to view inode creation time, or if it's even possable ?
<cpk1> hrmm I was having trouble getting a simple line in for loading my iptables on boot, and I had no clue why it wasnt working in rc.local or in rc2.d
<h3sp4wn> alex_: that might be on fedora or redhat
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: put it in /etc/network/interfaces using a pre-up or post-up
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: (that can be script if you want)
<will> I somehow moved my home folder from /home/will to /media/sda5/will and apperently the files lost all but their names in the process.  anyone know what may have happened and if there is any chance of recovery?
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: makes as much sense to have that run when the interface goes up as any other way to me
<luca_b> intelikey: there should be a way to read a ctime
<intelikey> yeah but how ?
<h3sp4wn> find -ctime
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: this is all it is /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/network/iptables.rules do I need to add a #!/bin/sh too if I put it in interfaces? I am not very good with this stuff
<alex_> LOL, it was rc.local after all
<alex_> THANKS dudes
<alex_> ahhhh, nice and crisp native resolution
<intelikey> h3sp4wn but for unknown time how will you use that ?
<luca_b> intelikey: Do you know which inode is it?
<intelikey> no
<luca_b> intelikey: because apparently there is the "debugfs" utlity
<intelikey> i know the c time should be within the last 4 weeks
<will> anyone know how to search all hard drives for a file from the command prompt
<ghazanfar> hello
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: pre-up /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/network/iptables.rules
<luca_b> that once started, you can get information with a specific inode
<luca_b> using stat <inode number> inside debugfs
<jmichaelx> to install a .deb package, does one just enter 'dpkg packagename.deb'?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: dpkg -i
<jmichaelx> ahh, ok ty
* ooglaboogla is back.
<Sanne> jmichaelx: dpkg -i package (see 'man dpkg' for all the options)
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: (last line under iface eth0 or whatever would work)
<luca_b> intelikey: you're checking a specific file?
<rasengan> hello everyone
<intelikey> luca_b looking for a way to identify all files newer than blah
<jordo23> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: alright thanks, rebooting to see if it works
<luca_b> intelikey: ls -il shows inodes associated to files
<luca_b> and dirs
<cpk1> actually i cant reboot because the other machine connected to this is in the middle of a download
<intelikey> luca_b checking.
<luca_b> intelikey: but you want to use creation file and not modification file, right?
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: I will check it when I get the chance =P
<luca_b> intelikey: ls -lc (-c = sort by ctime)
<luca_b> intelikey:  actually ls -lct
<intelikey> luca_b ls -l lists a timestamp but it's not when the file was created on this fs.  it's when it was first made.  i need a way to check when it was downloaded    backing incrementally  /var/cache/apt/archives/*   i dont want to re-burn all three cd's   just a few houndred meg on one cd that i don't have archived  so i can carry it to a non-networked box.
<luca_b> intelikey: I just found this - http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part3/section-1.html
<intelikey> ls -l* doesn't work.
<intelikey> looking at that url now
<luca_b> intelikey: it basically says you can't get the creation time
<luca_b> intelikey: only the last change time
<intelikey> figures....
<musya> is it possible to get drivers for my keyboard and mouse?
<luca_b> musya: depends, you mean extra buttons?
<musya> they just freeze up at times
<rEvolution> guys
<intelikey> but i have files in there that the date is 2004  and the fs is not that old.
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi lanugae on gnome
<musya> luca_b: no they freeze up on me at times
<musya> i dont know why?
<luca_b> musya: What motherboard model do you have?
<musya> could it be my vidoe card?
<musya> im running my monitor through my motherboard
<Minataku> intelikey: Do this
<Minataku> touch all the files
<musya> is there a way too check in terminal
<Minataku> Then make a base backup with them
<SYS0110> guys
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi lanugae on gnome
<Minataku> After that, only backup files that change
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome
<luca_b> intelikey: stat is the other command you can check to see everything about a file
<luca_b> musya: Depends, what's the make and model of your MB?
<intelikey> Minataku good idea  so if i have older files i'll know they are actually newer.
<luca_b> musya: some have BIOSes that are far from perfect
<Minataku> SYS0110: Please stop asking and wait patiently for an answer.
<slyfox> Anyone uses Kopete to connect to google ?
<demente> Hi all, I was wondering if it's possible to change the splash screen of amarok.
<luca_b> slyfox: Tried once, didn't work too well, so I gave up
<Minataku> You're not the king of the universe, we don't have to drop everything to help you
<intelikey> SYS0110 also #ubuntu is the channel for gnome support.
<SYS0110> well iam waiting, i dint mean to spamm
<jordo23> !nvidia
<demente> I'm the king of the universe.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<demente> I have a badge that says so.
<slyfox> luca_b: yeah, because I can connect only rarely
<slyfox> luca_b: alternatives ?
<Minataku> SYS0110: It's okay, just calm down
<Minataku> If nobody answers they're either busy or don't know
<luca_b> slyfox: Any jabber client is fine, or do you want voice support?
<musya> my computer is pretty old its running an AMD 1600+ and the motherboard cant take a faster proccessor
<demente> So, yeah - Amarok splash screens, is it possible to change them? Cos other wise I figure I'm just wasting time.
<Minataku> Also, intelikey is right, Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE
<luca_b> demente: AFAICT, no
<intelikey> stat doesn't even do wildcards  how lame is that.
<demente> luca_b: damn. : (
<luca_b> musya: do you remember which chipset does your motherboard use? VIA or nForce?
<musya> honestly i dont
<musya> its not in easy reach right now
<intelikey> well i have a work around for now.  thanks for all the effort and ToD guys.
<slyfox> luca_b: what otehr jabber clients? Voice would be great, but I sattled down with skype for voice.
<musya> is there a driver i need? or is it just the motherboard?
<luca_b> slyfox: I use Psi, you can use Gaijim or anything of the sort... Gaim also works
<luca_b> musya: I'm trying to figure that out. Open a terminal, type in "lspci" and paste the output on the pastebin (address on channel topic)
<slyfox> luca_b: Psi, interesting, what is the website ?
<luca_b> slyfox: ubuntu has it in their repositories
<jordo23> once I have nvidia's glx driver installed how do I change screen resolution>?
<musya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4037/
<slyfox> luca_b: I will google and see if I can find it, I wonder how it looks
<musya> the mouse is freaking annoying as hell
<demente> luca_b: I prefered the previous one, before Fastforward.
<demente> I use Ubuntu, but I always install a set of KDE apps because a lot of them are much better than the Gnome counterparts.
<slyfox> luca_b: actually I just followed this post: http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/01/20/using-google-talk-with-kopete/   and all works
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: specify it explicitly in xorg.conf or use xrandr (if you use 9xxx you need Option          "IncludeImplicitMetaModes" "False" in xorg.conf Section "Screen")
<demente> ie, Amarok, Konversation, KTorrent, Kopete...
<jmichaelx> in my xlog, it gives this error 'GLX is not supported with the Composite extension'. could someone tell me what this might be so that i can get accelerated 3D working again?
<luca_b> slyfox: just a matter of apt-getting, anyway, I'll give you the page in a sec
<luca_b> slyfox: http://psi.affinix.com/
<luca_b> jordo23: drop to a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow through the steps. Make sure to select "nvidia" as driver
<luca_b> jordo23: then pick the resolutions you want to support. The highest one will be the one used first
<luca_b> musya: looking at it
<rEvolution27> how do i disable multiple desktops?
<luca_b> musya: ok, your MB uses a VIA chipset
<luca_b> musya: do the lock ups happen when you access disk heavily?
<musya> nope random times
<luca_b> jmichaelx: ATI or NVIDIA video card?
<intelikey> rEvolution27 set the number of desktops to 1
<musya> sometimes when heavily accessed yea
<demente> rEvolution27: why not just... not use them?
<jmichaelx> luca_b: nvidia
<slyfox> luca_b: thanks. But kopete looks nicer.
<luca_b> musya: just for checks, paste me the output of "sudo hdparm /dev/hda"
<demente> kopete is the sex.
<rEvolution27> i'm using beryl demente
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> see the channel ^
<rEvolution27> no not the beryl
<rEvolution27> i want to disable the multiple desktop applet on the taskbar
<intelikey> remove it from the taskbar
<rEvolution27> how?
<intelikey> right click
<musya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rEvolution27> oh nvm
<rEvolution27> sigh i'm so stupid sometimes
<intelikey> no argument form me on that.....  :)
<luca_b> slyfox: you're right, that howto worked, thanks
<luca_b> musya: address incomplete, shouldn't there be a number after the URL?
<slyfox> luca_b: if an error occurs, just press continue and that is it
<musya> sorry it showed me an error
<musya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4039/
<musya> that will wokr
<musya> work*
<luca_b> musya: found it
<luca_b> musya: DMA enabled, so that rules it out
<musya> what DMA anyway?
<luca_b> musya: DIrect Memory Access, basically a way to speed up disk access
<jordo23> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<musya> so any idea?
<luca_b> musya: slow operation with disk access means it's disabled
<luca_b> musya: I'll check something, hold on
<jordo23> What's the package and repository for Flash 9
<Minataku> Ugh... someone replace the !flash pointer
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Minataku> That's so stupid, the end-user doesn't have a choice to use Flash or not
<Minataku> It should NOT be linked to !multimedia
<jordo23> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> Minataku ?
<musya> luca_b: ok
<luca_b> musya: one last paste... dmesg | tail
<Minataku> !flash is !flash9
<Minataku> What the crap
<h3sp4wn> The end user does hava a choice (I don't use flash at all)
<intelikey> Minataku i choose to NOT use flash...   what are you on about ?
<Minataku> Why not? You miss out without Flash
<luca_b> musya: and a question, USB mouse or PS2?
<intelikey> i haven't missed a thing.
<h3sp4wn> I have missed out on loads of useless adds
<h3sp4wn> *ads
<luca_b> Minataku: IMO flash is one of the worst "technologies" ever made for web
<Skyblast> Yeah, you miss out on great stuff like animated ads, and youtube. ;)
<luca_b> Minataku: it's also vendor-locked
<musya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4040/
<Minataku> I use adblock
<musya> my monitor has slow reactions too i noticed it drags the screens when you move it around
<luca_b> musya: uh oh
<musya> the keyboard is ps2 but mouse is usb
<Skyblast> I have played with the final version of flash 9 a lot lately
<luca_b> musya: [17195695.516000]  hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<musya> logitech
<Skyblast> It is still not very good
<jordo23> What's the package name for flash9 in backports?
<luca_b> musya: You may have a failing drive here
<Minataku> Skyblast: It's better than the lame Flash 7 player
<Skyblast> Yeah definitely
<Skyblast> but it still craps out firefox once in a while
<Minataku> Which desynched at the drop of a hat
<luca_b> musya: I think the errors are caused by the drive
<parents> just installed a new nvidia card with a tv out... does anyone know how to get the tv out to work?
<Minataku> My only issues were FLV players crapping
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: flashplugin-nonfree
<Minataku> And that was usually once per video if at all
<luca_b> musya: they are DMA errors, I'd suggest you back up your data
<Minataku> Oh, yeah, 0x84 is BAD
<intelikey> lol
<Minataku> musya: Backup your data ASAP
<musya> whats that mean exactly? can you kinda hold my hand here for a bit?
<Minataku> This is not a drill
<Minataku> musya: Forget what it means
<Minataku> We'll talk later
<Minataku> Right now, back up that data
<musya> ok ill back up 1 sec
<intelikey> 0x84 is an address.   hdd  or hde   i don't recall which
<intelikey> hde
<Minataku> intelikey: Negative
<musya> anybody know of a good ftp gui
<tsdgeos> konqueror?
<tsdgeos> kbear?
<tsdgeos> gftp?
<Minataku> [17195695.516000]  hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC } <<
<Minataku> Screw GUI FTP clients
<luca_b> musya: Sorry, can't help you here, I use command line FTP tools
<Minataku> Just use ncftp
<Minataku> !ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.1.9-1 (edgy), package size 441 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<luca_b> Minataku: agreed
<musya> ok ill ftp it luckly its only code so
<h3sp4wn> I use ncftp but only because I have always have lftp is supposed to be better
<luca_b> musya: your HD is old?
<tsdgeos> btw you know ftp is helluva unsercure, right
<tsdgeos> ?
<luca_b> tsdgeos: you mean plaintext passwords?
<Minataku> "DriveStatusError BadCRC" means the drive is failing consistency checks
<tsdgeos> luca_b: that's ti
<Minataku> The data that's supposed to be there isn't there
<Minataku> And the checksums don't match
<musya> yea its old
<Minataku> musya: Yeah, get on backing it up ASAP
<luca_b> tsdgeos: I usually use sftp or scp, but I fall back to FTP in some cases
<musya> about 7 years
<Phlosten> musya: kasablanca is a great ftp client
<musya> ill back it up right now
<luca_b> musya: an HD operative life is about 10 years, I think yours is getting close to dying
<Minataku> It IS dying
<Minataku> lol
<Skyblast> Has anyone tried the beryl 0.2.0 RC1 yet?
<luca_b> Skyblast: I did
<musya> good thing i asked i would be pissed finals are around the corner
<Skyblast> How's it coming along?
<luca_b> Skyblast: DON'T use it if you use XGL
<jmichaelx> finals in february?
<luca_b> Skyblast: beryl-xgl segfaults
<Skyblast> At the moment, I have no beryl setup. I haven't put it back on since I reloaded my Kubuntu install a month or so ago
<luca_b> Skyblast: on my other box, with a NVIDIA card and AIGLX, goes around well
<h3sp4wn> Skyblast: all I know about beryl 0.2.0 RC1 is it had packaging problems RC2 was supposed to fix them
<jmichaelx> i had beryl working with xgl..... then i tried to switch to AIGLX, and all has been hell ever since
<h3sp4wn> NVIDIA doesn't use AIGLX
<Minataku> That's lame... RCs should not get out with critical issues
<luca_b> I think XGL is an ugly hack, but it's the only way to use Beryl on my laptop (ATI card)
<Minataku> ATI is an ugly hack
<Minataku> Hopefully AMD turns them around
<Minataku> AMD is an F/OSS supporter
<h3sp4wn> (either that or every nvidia drivers supports AIGLX)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: it is a big debate, the docs tell you to use AIGLX with nvidia
<Skyblast> I have an ATi card, but luckily mine is old enough then the radeon driver 3d support mostly works
<musya> i got a hard drive - external. but i cant send files to it, it says permissions denied
<luca_b> Minataku: sadly, yes, but I couldn't find a laptop with good NVIDIA graphics for my price range
<jmichaelx> in my xlog, it gives this error 'GLX is not supported with the Composite extension'. could someone tell me what this might be so that i can get accelerated 3D working again?
<parents> just installed a new nvidia card with a tv out... does anyone know how to get the tv out to work?
<hammer2> hi all wireless trouble here NetGear WG511 and i have a log of whats been done so far pls take a look and tell me if ya can help me http://pastebin.ca/339301
<luca_b> jmichaelx: One second, I'll tell you how to fix the composite thing
<jmichaelx> luca_b: ty
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: AIGLX is the part of xorg that deals with texture_from_pixmap - nvidia doesn't use that it uses its stuff (which is just a wrapper for the windows driver)
<luca_b> jmichaelx: in the section "Device" where there is "Driver" "nvidia" etc etc
<glimmung> hi all, can someone tell me, what am I supposed to do with an "apt source"?
<luca_b> jmichaelx: add this
<Skyblast> Right now my Kubuntu is using fglrx. I was seeing if there was any advantage of using it over the radeon driver. There isn't. In fact, fglrx makes some things more annoying for me
<luca_b> jmichaelx: Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<jmichaelx> luca_b: thanks a million
<parents> just installed a new nvidia card with a tv out... does anyone know how to get the tv out to work?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ty for the info
<musya> any idea on how to let it copy and paste?
<luca_b> Skyblast: don't tell me.. radeon doesn't work well on the X600 I have and fglrx bombs in resuming from hibernate
<glimmung> im trying to install the latest amarok, but i dont understand the insturctions on this page, could someone explain them to me? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: fwiw you can use texture_from_pixmap on dapper (xorg 7) with nvidia's drivers (aiglx was not part of xorg then)
<Skyblast> Yeah, my friend has an X800 and he has all kinds of hell with it
<h3sp4wn> <= X850 should work with free drivers now
<luca_b> h3sp4wn: They have some problems with detecting the right monitor setup, I just get a blank screen and a lock up
<luca_b> but since I don't use fancy 3D desktops, I'm fine with it (minus with hibernation not working)
<alex_> how do I add startup items?
<h3sp4wn> luca_b: I tried have tried them with a 9800pro and a 9700pro mobility and they worked pretty well
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<luca_b> h3sp4wn: that's what it's inside my brother's VAIO, and in fact he can get hibernation even with fglrx
<glimmung> alex_: make a toolbar entry for the apps you want, then move them to ~/.kde/Autostart
<musya> luca_b: so what was my exact error stating?
<luca_b> musya: as MInataku said
<luca_b> musya: data consistency checks were failing
<musya> what does that mean?
<Skyblast> I only have a 9800SE, so radeon works fine. Maybe later tonight I'll go back to my old config and try beryl with aiglx again
<Minataku> More than likely in this case the physical media of the drive was beginning to deteriorate
<musya> ah,
<stringa> hello...........how do i register kubuntu?
<musya> is there a way to back up my whole system?
<tsdgeos> lol
<Skyblast> Register?
<Minataku> stringa: Fill out the registration card and mail it in
<h3sp4wn> luca_b: I used suspend2
<musya> so i dont have to reinstal everytihing on my new drive
<luca_b> h3sp4wn: Never tried it
<musya> stringa:  there is no registration
<luca_b> musya: do you remember if you made a separate /home partition?
<glimmung> can anyone explain to me if these instructions want me to use apt? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<stringa> i need gcc and when I run sudo apt-get install I always get 'E:\package not found'
<musya> luca_b: dont think so i did an automatic partition
<Minataku> SYS0110: Please ask in #ubuntu
<tsdgeos> stringa: apt-get install gcc ;-)
<Minataku> This channel is for the Ubuntu variant Kubuntu which utilizes KDE
<luca_b> musya: then you want to back up everything in /home/<username> where username is your actual user name
<Minataku> Indeed, everything else can be reinstalled
<tsdgeos> stringa: other than that maybe your sources.list sucks and you don't have things there
<glimmung> can anyone tell me what do I do with an "apt source"?
<stringa> how do i fix that one
<luca_b> musya: Suggestion when you reinstall - make up a separate /home partition, it's great when you screw up your system, because user data stays safe
<Skyblast> Oh! While I'm thinking about it... does anyone know why MPlayer's icon is all scrambled down in the taskbar area as well as the title bar? This happens in any desktop environment I try on (X)(K)Ubuntu
<luca_b> As a matter of fact, I am puzzled that *buntu doesn't use that as default when installing (at least in alternate mode, I never use the liveCD)
<musya> luca_b: what do you mean screw up my system? you mean i ruiend my drive?
<luca_b> musya: no no no, I was talking about the future
<luca_b> musya: next time you install linux
<musya> ok
<Skyblast> yeah a seperate /home and /boot will save you a lot of trouble sometime
<musya> ill look at some barbone kits?
<musya> what is the system recs for kubuntu?
<musya> or ubuntu?
<luca_b> Skyblast: as long as /boot is large enough, I recall making one too lilttle and with 2 kernels it filled up... intrd generation failed and it was a pain to fix
<Minataku> Set aside 256MB for /boot
<glimmung> can anyone tell me what do I do with an "apt source"?
<Minataku> That should provide for several kernels+initrds
<luca_b> glimmung: they're meant to be added to the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<parents> just installed a new nvidia card with a tv out... does anyone know how to get the tv out to work?
<Minataku> You always want more than one
<musya> ok
<Skyblast> parents: have you tried using the binary drivers?
<musya> man, i cant ftp
<Minataku> Especially when upgrading, you want the last working one in case the new one fails
<musya> i just did ftp host
<parents> the nvidia drivers are installed
<luca_b> Minataku: usually I keep 3, latest + 2 older ones
<musya> and then i do put /home/michae/cs161.zip
<musya> and it says no such file?
<parents> but i get no signal to the tv.. only during boot.. then when i get to the login, it goes black
<Minataku> luca_b: True
<Minataku> Which is why I said 256MB
<Skyblast> parents: Maybe this will be helpful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<stringa> How come Adept Manager doesn't recognize my wireless card?       is that normal?
<jordo23> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> 200m+ for boot ?   a kernel + initrd.img takes up about 6m
<luca_b> stringa: depends on the wireless card, remember the make and model?
<Minataku> intelikey: I don't use an initrd so I erred on the side of caution
<Minataku> I can stuff about 6 or 7 kernels into 50MB
<stringa> gateway laptop...........i'm online chatting to you with it right now
<Minataku> I assumed that the Kubuntu initrd which is stuffed with every boot-critical module would be pretty big
<intelikey> Minataku sure.   so 5 X that is kinda  PLENTY  but safe doesn't hurt as bad as sorry.
<luca_b> stringa: any chance to find the model?
<luca_b> stringa: of the laptop I mean
<stringa> CX210X
<smaggard> well i got my sftp jail but now my webdirs in the /home folder says access forbidden.. hmmm
<goodthing> are there any plans in changing the standard icons with feisty?
<intelikey> wow  mount /cdrom  closed the tray to mount it... i don't guess i'd ever tried that before.
<goodthing> into tango would make it much more attractive than crystal
<luca_b> stringa: it is an intel-based chipset apparently
<luca_b> stringa: should be supported on linux
<luca_b> stringa: you should try and issue a "sudo modprobe ipw2200" and see what happens
<intelikey> hmmm doesn't always work...   mount /disks/cdrom
<intelikey> Mountainman: No medium found
<luca_b> (in console, of course)
<coach> I want to add Kubuntu to my Sabayon linux install (dual boot) can someonr point me to some documentation that might help?
<intelikey> but nick: completion always seems to work when you don't want it too....
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i am not trying to say this is a good thing, but i have beryl working with AIGLX....
<jmichaelx> with an older nVidia card
<coach> beryl works with PClinuxOs and Sabayon out of the box
<coach> NP
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: aiglx doesn't support nvidia cards
<intelikey> and k3b makes me the prettiest coasters you ever did see.............
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: are you just saying that even if you can run aiglx with an nvidia card, you shouldn't?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log (will return nothing with nvidia)
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: If you are running aiglx then you will get something similar to |AIGLX enabled|| or so
<h3sp4wn> texture_from_pixmap is not aiglx
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok... i entered that command and got nothing..... i wonder how in the  world beryl is running then?? i do not have xgl installed
<intelikey> !beryl | go here for help with
<ubotu> go here for help with: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: its using texture_from_pixmap but that can be implimented either by the nvidia driver or AIGLX
<jmichaelx> intelikey: sorry about all of the banter about beryl.....   i am just confused about this
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: With the newest NVIDIA drivers, the OpenGL calls are supported in the driver itself, with no need for X.org (version 7 and newer) to provide the indirect rendering facility.
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: that is fascinating but confusing lol
<jmichaelx> i see
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: (that is from the aiglx wikipedia article)
<anaryin> 'night everyone
<jmichaelx> i am using the nvidia-glx-legacy driver.... the newest... which is not even right for my card, but the right one is not in the repos...
<ninHer> hi all
<anaryin> I'm having a little problem installing/getting to work a webcam from lifetech... anyone can give me a hand? thanks!
<jmichaelx> beryl is working well, but slightly sluggish
<krups> core 2 duo decent on ubuntu?  or should i stick to amd64.  if going intel, what packages do i use?
<intelikey> !webcam | anaryin
<ubotu> anaryin: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<musya> ok i got it backed up now what?
<anaryin> thanks :)
<intelikey> ok someone remind me, is there a way to force kde "mainly konqueror"  to never use a "trash" ?
<Sanne> intelikey: shift-delete (by default) when deleting files, I think.
<awilcox> How do I get the default control back?
<musya> can you use kubuntu on pentium d? its 64 bit? or does 64 have to be just amd?
<awilcox> musya there is an IA64 version
<awilcox> Sorry, I need to ask better.
<musya> well can i use the amd64 install on intel?
<awilcox> Where can I change my network information e.g. IP address, gateway, etc... on the KDE Control Center?
<intelikey> Sanne ok   that works for a one shot deal.  but that's not an affective cure...
<goodthing> musya: you can put any of i386 or amd64 on that
<awilcox> I changed from the default settings handler (I don't remember what it is called) and instead use the KDE Control Center, and can't find a Network Settings.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i don't remember how, but you can also add 'delete' to your menu, and you can even shut the whole trash business off... you would have to poke around
<musya> because  i only see x86 for intel
<alex_> musya: it works for both AMD64 and EM64T
<musya> so amd64 install will work on intel?
<musya> ok
<musya> thanks
<Sanne> intelikey: well, I just swapped the keyboard shortcuts for konqui, other than that, I don't know. Reminds me to look into the trash if something's in it...
<awilcox> I am on Linux.
<intelikey> jmichaelx yeah got that.  but that still doesn't "prevent" the use of trash cans
<goodthing> musya: yeah, but that is just because of the past and how everybody got to know of it
<awilcox> argh
<awilcox> I mean, I am on Dapper.
<musya> ok thanks, you think intel or amd is better for linux?
<intelikey> Sanne k   ty
<goodthing> musya: currently with core 2 duo it's intel taking the lead
<musya> but just like and 64 3700 or pentium d?
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<musya> goodthing: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=722255&Tab=2&NoMapp=0
<awilcox> Older AMDs were terrible, but anything >= Athlon is probably better than Intel
<musya> wht do you tink about that?
<specialbuddy> how do I get my task bar back?
<goodthing> musya: depends, you can buy budget or go sky high in performence. But the model is good en performce better than other desktop cpu's currently...
<weedar> So the remote desktop connection isn't vnc compatible?
<goodthing> *and
<weedar> What do I need to download? :)
<Sanne> intelikey: well, my ~/.local/share/Trash is empty, so for me my method seems to work fine.
<awilcox> specialbuddy: Is there a button that looks like "<" on the very bottom-right of your screen?
* goodthing thinks it's enough with the advertising now
<specialbuddy> awilcox I did xkill on it by accident
<specialbuddy> so it's gone
<marco_> hello,
<marco_> someone speak spanish?
<awilcox> specialbuddy oh, you can restart KDE
<awilcox> !es | marco_
<ubotu> marco_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jordo23> !java | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<specialbuddy> that will bring it back
<specialbuddy> ?
<awilcox> specialbuddy I believe so, it should
<specialbuddy> thanks
<specialbuddy> going to try that
<awilcox> So how do I change my gateway IP using Kubuntu?  I don't care if it is through shell or GUI, I just need it changed now while I am still connected to IRC :x
<goodthing> musya: intel vs amd for linux, well, i think that does not really matter. But that might change when you look at the chipsets which come with them, and to be honest i don't know much about that.
<smaggard> i believe its /etc/network/interfaces
<musya> k
<musya> thanks
<smaggard> yup
<smaggard> its static right?
<awilcox> musya: I find Intel and nForce chipsets easiest
<awilcox> smaggard: yes static IP
<awilcox> so I change in there and reboot?  or just /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<intelikey> i think i got it.   as per howto prevent the use of trash: rm -fr ~/.trash ;touch ~/.trach  # seems to work if i'm not missing something.
<musya> k
<musya> thanks
<intelikey> s/trash/local/g ^
<Sanne> intelikey: ah, interesting
<awilcox> smaggard: so I change in there and reboot?  or just /etc/init.d/networking restart?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> u can do the networking restart and its the same as rebooting
<specialbuddy> how can I make it so that the wireless comes up without a pass?
<smaggard> comes up without a pass .. hmm
<specialbuddy> do I have to add my name to that group if I want to use it without a pass
<specialbuddy> password
<smaggard> iunno.. hm
<underdog5004> I've been streaming mp3's from my server for a while now, but when I tried to do it today, I got this message (and it's for all media, not just streamed, nor mp3's): No Plugin found to handly this resource.
<underdog5004> a killall kaffeine doesn't work, rebooting doesn't work, and logging out/in doesn't work
<underdog5004> actually, they all "work", but none solve my problem.
<coach> I need to learn how to boot sabayon linux with Kubuntu, anyone know a source of info?
<h3sp4wn> just use the chainloader method (2 copies of grub would be easiest)
<christopher> what should I do if dis-upgrade reports a broken package
<christopher> ?
<coach> h3sp4wn: just google chainloader?
<underdog5004> coach, just google dual-boot
<underdog5004> coach, grup is a chainloader
<coach> k
<underdog5004> grub
<h3sp4wn> don't install grub to the mbr (to the root partition instead) then chainloader it in the same way as the menu.lst example for windows
<underdog5004> ok, never mind, looks like it is just a specific folder on my server...bummer
<coach> basicly I am just going to install Kubuntu of free space then add it to grub, correct
<intelikey> coach if you don't need to change the kernel just pivot_root into it.
<coach> over my head
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to get wireless assistant to work without entering a password, or any other program that is better than this one
<intelikey> specialbuddy have init start it for you.
<specialbuddy> ok
* intelikey assumed you meant the sudo password.
<coach> h3sp4wn: I already have sabayon installed, using Grub do I nee to install Grub again?
<h3sp4wn> coach: Don't need to but it is easier to do so
<intelikey> alternately you could add that command to the sudoers file    whoever ALL NOPASSWD :/path/filename   # just an example.
<jordo23> Anyone ever install Teamspeak?
<NightBird> does anyone know why on my system, the sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't?
<coach> h3sp4wn: I guess I'll just have to jump in, this is my expermintal HD anyway
<smaggard> yay got it!!\bye
<smaggard> g2g
<smaggard> gettin the pizza :D
<draik> How do I get k3b to burn the hidden files?
<draik> I want to backup everything in my /home/user/* and got only the few files that are there and NOT hidden
<draik> I want to burn everything to a DVD
<leafw> anyone on a thinkpad? How can one disable bluetooth, infrared, and the USB system, dynamically when switching to battery mode?
<draik> In total, I have 3.3 GB in /home/user/*
<leafw> for thinkpad owners: is acpi or apm recommended? Looks like *both* are available
<h3sp4wn> leafw: If acpi is working correctly use acpi
<leafw> h3sp4wn : if I select from a menu "suspend", the laptop suspends; if I close the lid, it fails. It's all mamagd by acpi, I think.
<leafw> and suspending takes for ever, like, 15 to 30 seconds
<h3sp4wn> I would use suspend2
<draik> leafw: How does Kubuntu look/function on a Thinkpad? I have been wanting to get one, but not sure yet. What is your opinion?
<h3sp4wn> http://www.suspend2.net/
<goodthing> draik: go in k3b to the home folder and right click in the files section, choose picture (translated, might be different in eng), show hidden files (add same note here).
<leafw> draik : kubuntu looks and works just fine on the thinkpad
<leafw> the only problem is the long suspend times
<draik> Thank you goodthing
<draik> leafw: I would use it for my messaging and such. I leave it on for extended periods of time.
<leafw> even beryl/xgl works (byt xgl is buggy, grows in memory usage over time)
<leafw> draik : I am a former owner of a powerbook for the last 4 years. I never rebooted my machine (like, once every 6 months or so, by a software update requirement)
<leafw> so this inability to sleep/resume fast and reliably is very annoying for my style
<leafw> now I have reliable suspend (at last) by disabling powernowd (the freq scaling daemon) before suspending, in a script.
<draik> leafw: That is understandable. Unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you. I hope you find what you are looking for and are able to get the results you are looking for.\
<leafw> draik : in the thinkwiki pages there is a lot of help and info, check them out
<jordo23> Where do you setup a microphone with Kubuntu?
<alex_> did anyone have any trouble with intel pro wireless? mine wasn't detected during setup
<leafw> draik: it is unfortunate that suspend and battery usage time is so pitifull under linux, compared to osx or even M$
* Jarn|AFK is back.
<jarn> How do I mount a filesystem so that users can read it?
<jarn> It has the users flag in fstab but I still can't read it.
<jarn> It's an ntfs filesystem.
<Hobbsee> !away | jarn
<ubotu> jarn: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<jarn> Oh, I'm sorry.
<Minataku> Oh, come on, that's just asinine
<Hobbsee> jarn: sudo chown user.user /mnt/windows - change where it's mounted, and your username
<Minataku> user:group
<Hobbsee> jarn: no problem :)
<Minataku> Hobbsee: It's user:group
<jarn> Hobbsee: Should I chown it before or after I mount it?
<AxlRose> I need some help with the mplayer firefox plug in
<AxlRose> I'm tryin to watch some trailers on Yahoo, and  I can only hear sound but no picture
<Hobbsee> Minataku: that is true.  however, seeing as the group tends to be the user too...
<Minataku> Since when?
<Hobbsee> jarn: either.  probably before
<Minataku> Is that an Ubuntu thing?
<AxlRose> it says Mplayer Plugin, and it shows where the streaming is coming from
<Hobbsee> Minataku: unlikely
<jarn> Hobbsee: I still get permission denied.
<Minataku> All my stuff is ed:users
<Hobbsee> jarn: hrm
<linuxfanstar> hey
<linuxfanstar> how do i configure wifi in kubuntu
<HymnToLife> !wireless | linuxfanstar
<ubotu> linuxfanstar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<specialbuddy> what's a good way of setting up the programs that run during startup
<linuxfanstar> thanks
<draik>  goodthing, Do I want to "Follow link now" or "Add symbolic link to project"?
<linuxfanstar> these documents are mostly for gnome
<linuxfanstar> i know how to set it up in ubuntu
<linuxfanstar> system, admin, networking
<linuxfanstar> but that menu is not in kubuntu
<linuxfanstar> hello can someone help me plz?
<draik> specialbuddy: Add a link/shortcut to /home/username/.kde/Autostart/(app-link/shortcut)
<foo> How do I select the clock to not be in 24 hour format?
<goodthing> draik, well, add link will probably add the linked files, which i assume is not what you'd want. So i would /try/ the first option, but this is new for me too...
<draik> goodthing: Ok. I will go with Follow link. Thank you for your assistance
<goodthing> in that i never burned hidden folders in /home
<goodthing> yw
<alex_> does anyone have Intel 3945ABG wireless?
<alex_> mine was detected during installation, but wasn't setup
<alex_> how do I setup it up?
<alex_> anyone?
<jarn> What package is the equivalent of gtk-devel?
<underdog5004> alex, I'd like to help you. Hold on whilst I google around.
<jarn> Something I'm trying to compile to needs it and it's not in the repository.
<jarn> Does it just have a different name now or do I need to enable a new repository.
<alex_> ok, but google wasn't much of a friend this time
<underdog5004> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ <== looks pretty good!
<alex_> in fact, I found that someone with the same laptop as mine had it working "out of the box"
<underdog5004> alex_, check out this site...   http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<alex_> and how do I install it?
<alex_> compile?
<alex_> :(
<underdog5004> alex_, lol, gimme a sec
<underdog5004> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<underdog5004> readme: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/10315/ENG/Install_and_Support_Notes.txt
<underdog5004> look good, alex_ ?
<specialbuddy> how do I set up programs to run at start up
<alex_> underdog5004: not really, I was hoping it would come with the distribution
<alex_> underdog5004: or work out of the box
<underdog5004> alex_, you're gonna have to get your hands dirty eventually...I'll walk you through it.
<alex_> underdog5004: alright, so I need to get something else first according to the read me correct?
<underdog5004> nope, just go to the first link, I think
<underdog5004> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<underdog5004> wait a sec, getting a better link
<underdog5004> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/10315/eng/ipw3945-linux-1.2.0.tgz&agr=&ProductID=2259&DwnldId=10315&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<underdog5004> just click that to download the driver
<alex_> ok
<xurpasops> hehe
<xurpasops> hello
<glin> hehe
<alex_> extracted
<alex_> now what?
<alex_> it says I need to go and get some subsystem
<underdog5004> lol, downloading now...
<Minataku> alex_: If it says something you don't understand, it's usually a good idea to tell us the whole thing
<Minataku> lol
<glin> hi people
* underdog5004 high fives Minataku 
<Minataku> :3
<alex_> First, we build and install the ieee80211 subsystem.  You can obtain
<alex_> the latest ieee80211 subsystem from http://ieee80211.sf.net.
<alex_> looks clear to me... I guess I should download it
<Minataku> Go for it
<underdog5004> alex_, I'm having trouble extracting the file...sorry. Hold on.
<alex_> underdog5004: me too, it doesn't seem to work
<alex_> underdog5004: I am using the one from SF.net
<alex_> so far so good, "subsystem" is done with... moving on to the driver
<alex_> wish me luck
<underdog5004> d'l'ing the sf one now...
<alex_> I am getting errors
<alex_> :(
<underdog5004> pastebin | alex_
<alex_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<specialbuddy> has anyone here got mtpdude to work with kubuntu
<alex_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4054/
<alex_> underdog5004: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4054/
<alex_> that's after executing make in the driver directory
<underdog5004> alex_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-246655.html
<underdog5004> he's got the same problem...not sure if it gets solved yet.
<alex_> omg I can't believe this.... the suggestion is a full re-install
<alex_> DAMN
<underdog5004> we can make it work...patience
<underdog5004> he was on dapper, not edgy..
<Minataku> Yeah, relax
<Minataku> There's always a way to fix things in Linux
<Minataku> This isn't Windows anymore :D
<underdog5004> reading...
<alex_> well it says to do sudo make uninstall
<alex_> I tried that, not sure if that did anything
<underdog5004> alex_, there, at the bottom, when robinsingn  pops in, he gives the solution.
<underdog5004> sudo make uninstallfrom within the tarball.
<underdog5004> then he open synaptic, and installed the headers and image
<alex_> underdog5004: yep
<alex_> that's what I just did
<intelikey> is there any way to read the file list from an un-fixiated data cd ?
<underdog5004> sweet
<alex_> underdog5004: hang on
* Minataku hands alex_ a trophy
<Minataku> You actually read instructions and took initiative
* underdog5004 holds alex_ on his shoulders!
<Minataku> You deserve that trophy :D
<alex_> LOL oh please... "monkey see, monkey do"
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> that's what's at the heart of the linux community
<intelikey> monkeys ?
<intelikey> :)
<underdog5004> I think people get scared from seeing things like ieee80211 and ipw3945
<Minataku> alex_: Except most of the time it's "monkey see, monkey get confused and ask stupid questions about the instructions right in front of them"
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> monkeys are at the hart of the penguin community....
<jjesse> can you setup kontact to access your google calendar?
<alex_> lol
<underdog5004> alex_, is it working?
<Minataku> "Do I click OK now?"
<intelikey> Minataku
* underdog5004 high fives Minataku again
<specialbuddy> has anyone here got mtp to work with kubuntu?
<Minataku> "It's the only damn button in the box! YES! CLICK IT!"
* Minataku high-fives back :D
<underdog5004> !mtp
<intelikey> Minataku i'd say lol   but i'm laughing to hard to type it....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> specialbuddy, what is mtp?
<Minataku> intelikey: XD
<underdog5004> alex_,  is your wireless working now?
<specialbuddy> microsoft transfer protocol or something like that
<specialbuddy> it's for mp3 devices
* underdog5004 hisses
<alex_> underdog5004: not yet, hang on
<specialbuddy> like the iriver clix
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> clits?
<Minataku> Language
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> oh...right, that's not subliminal at all...clix, clits, big difference
<specialbuddy> umm...
<Minataku> Like the Axe fragrance
<underdog5004> specialbuddy, weird, never heard of a protocol for mp3 players
<Minataku> Axe Clix smells good
<underdog5004> Minataku, exactly.
<Minataku> I have Axe Clix deoderant
<specialbuddy> yeah
<underdog5004> specialbuddy, and you can't access it as a mass-storage device?
<Minataku> It was the first stick I saw in the University convience store
<Minataku> lol
<specialbuddy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<Minataku> Turned out to be a really good random purchase
<specialbuddy> not very easily
<Minataku> specialbuddy: I think Amarok can do that
<intelikey> it's not often i record a one liner from irc  but that one ranked the list.   tty4 [greg@~]  cat monkey-C
<intelikey> in the kubuntu help channel most of the time it's "monkey see, monkey get confused and ask stupid questions"
<Minataku> intelikey: Heehee ^^
* underdog5004 agrees w/ intelikey 
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> A friend of mine uses (I think it's) Amarok to send stuff to his MP3 player
<underdog5004> there's another one...can't think of it though...
<underdog5004> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<crazy_bus> How do you download a .deb file from the ubuntu repo's to install on a computer without the internet (I need knetworkmanager) to get the internet working
<alex_> underdog5004: nope, I still can't get it to work
<alex_> I installed that netowkr manager, and yet the wireless assistant still doesn't see the controller
<cpk1> crazy_bus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<intelikey> you can install it "and there by note the dependancies" then copy it from /var/cache/apt/archives crazy_bus
<cpk1> crazy_bus: you will need to download the .deb of knetworkmanager and also all its dependencies if they arent already on the other computer
<intelikey> along  with the deps.  ^
<crazy_bus> where is the download for the .deb here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/knetworkmanager
<N9NU-|-Linux> I switch from another distro and having trouble install with the GUI with Feisty Release 3. I am programmer and love to mess with code
<crazy_bus> all I can see is the sources
<intelikey> or you can wget it.  but i'd still sujest the apt-get
<cpk1> crazy_bus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/knetworkmanager
<cpk1> crazy_bus: there is a clicky at the top of the page you are at for the link i gave you =)
<N9NU-|-Linux> its an AMD 64 4000 4GB nForce 4 mobo
<crazy_bus> thanks cpk1
<cpk1> crazy_bus: all the ones with a red circle you will need to make sure the computer you are installing this on has or you will need to download them too, it can start to get quite ugly though
<alex_> underdog5004: lol, are you still there?
<cpk1> crazy_bus: you shouldnt need knetworkmanager to use the internet
<crazy_bus> I want to access wireless internet off the livecd to demonstrate it.  And unfortunatly the wireless manager won't work
<cpk1> crazy_bus: use iwconfig
<cpk1> thats the command line tool
<Theory> crazy_bus: if you know the network details wireless manager should work in non-dhcp mode
<N9NU-|-Linux> k
<crazy_bus> I have never setup wireless with iwconfig before.  All I know is the wireless assistant installed by default isn't working for me
<cpk1> crazy_bus: you can start by doing "iwlist scan" that will show you all the networks then you can use iwconfig to put in the necessary options
<N9NU-|-Linux> anyohe have any howto or can point me to the right one
<Minataku> iwconfig is easy
<cpk1> N9NU-|-Linux: there is an ncurses installer too
<cpk1> N9NU-|-Linux: its called the alternative installer
<crazy_bus> how do you use iwconfig?  The network I'm trying to connect to has wpa-psk
<N9NU-|-Linux> ohhh.. so that will ge me the GUI boot/install
<Minataku> No
<cpk1> N9NU-|-Linux: no, the alternative is the non gui
<Minataku> ncurses is TUI
<intelikey> huston  we have a problem.
<Minataku> Text User Interface
<Minataku> It's a compromise between GUI and CLI
<N9NU-|-Linux> so kubuntu doesnt have one like Mandriva then
<goodthing> just curious, how would a distro builder know what the license of an application should be?
<N9NU-|-Linux> thats ok...i definately live via CLI
<intelikey> i've got a file i own  in my home dir that i'm editing and i can't save the changes.   so i switch consoles and chmod the thing 644   that should work right ?
<goodthing> is there any official wat in that?
<Minataku> goodthing: Ask the application developer or check the primary site
<Minataku> Or even just check the distribution tarball
<intelikey> wrong!  so i chmod it as root    that should work right?
<Minataku> The license should be included or listed
<underdog5004> alex_, I'm away.
<Minataku> intelikey: Yeah, it should
<alex_> underdog5004: ok
<alex_> :D
<cpk1> crazy_bus: hrmm I dont really have much experience with wpa or anything but you could try iwconfig wlan0 (or whatever interface) key passkeyhere although I think it might only take hexadigital
<intelikey> wrong again.   even root can't chmod the thing.   it can't be +i i just copied it there from a cd....
<N9NU-|-Linux> guess i got spoiled with a fully graphic install
<N9NU-|-Linux> no prob
<Minataku> sudo chmod 744 file
<N9NU-|-Linux> tnx
<Minataku> N9NU-|-Linux: TUI isn't bad
<intelikey> -r--r--r-- 1 greg root 19491 Jan 17 01:04 Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<Minataku> Try it
<cpk1> crazy_bus: iwconfig eth0 key s:password like that actually for passkeys
<intelikey> that's the perms on it.
<N9NU-|-Linux> ok will do
<Minataku> intelikey: So it's 444
<intelikey> no matter what i do.
<intelikey> yep
<Minataku> Change it to 744, if that fails, something is wrong
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  chmod 666 Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  ls -l Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<intelikey> -rw-rw-rw- 1 greg root 19491 Jan 17 01:04 Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<Minataku> 666 not good
<cpk1> N9NU-|-Linux: keep in mind that fiesty is in alpha still so maybe you should think about letting them know there are problems with the graphical isntaller
<intelikey> i try to save and
<intelikey> -r--r--r-- 1 greg root 19491 Jan 17 01:04 Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<goodthing> Minataku: yeah that was what i thought, but that does not make the move of novell proper when they list/make a GPL-ed program  LGPL. That IMO is, well, wrong.
<Minataku> intelikey: I guess it won't work then
<Minataku> Kill the file
<N9NU-|-Linux> ok... i live for cutting edge and i have several machines setup to compare distros
<crazy_bus> I typed sudo iwconfig ath0 key s:mypassword
<N9NU-|-Linux> its fun
<intelikey> heh.  yeah.  that's the first time i have ever seen an editor chmod a file......
<Minataku> goodthing: If it's their code they're entitled to relicense as they please... of course it's our right to fork from the last old license point
<Minataku> intelikey: It's probably locked
<crazy_bus> I typed that and it didn't come up with any errors.  But the internet still wont work
<goodthing> Minataku: myeah but it's horrible, does not follow up with the normal ethics...
<Minataku> Of course it doesn't
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> i just saved as filename+1 chmoded the origenal and tried to save as filename   still cant.
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  lsattr Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<intelikey> ----------------- Wed_Jan_17_2007.list
<goodthing> well, makes me aware it's good i use kubuntu :)
<intelikey> it's immutable but no +i bet set.
<intelikey> Minataku locked by ?
<Minataku> The editor
<intelikey> i closed the editor
<intelikey> i just coppied the filename+1 over the filename and opened it agan and can save it.....
<Telroth> can someone help me with kernel booting problems? My system refused to boot after a hardware upgrade and even the lilvecd isn't loading. The kernel simiply hangs while booting up
<intelikey> makes no sense to me at all.
<Minataku> intelikey: Bizarre
<intelikey> monkey get confused and ask stupid questions.....
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> look for man in big yellow hat....
<Minataku> Poop in hat
<Minataku> As monkeys are inclined to do
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> referanced "curious george"
<Minataku> I know
<Minataku> X3
<Minataku> Telroth: Remove the new hardware if possible
<Minataku> Replace with old or leave out if possible
<Telroth> eh
<Minataku> Then test booting
<Telroth> new hardware = new processor, motherboard, graphics card, and ram
<Minataku> Telroth: Is it passing POST?
<Telroth> windows boots fine
<Telroth> so does knoppix 4.0
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Where does the kernel hang at?
<Telroth> it's complaining about my cd drive being "confused"
<Telroth> almost instantly
<Minataku> Can you 10-finger dump the error?
<Telroth> i'll try
<crazy_bus> Does  sudo iwconfig ath0 key s:mypassword automaticaly connect you?  Because I typed it but the internet still doesn't work in konqueror
<Minataku> Coo
<intelikey> that was more different than it was anything else...   but i got it changed finally.   i guess the editor was chmoding it back each time i'd try to save it....
<Telroth> linky to pastebin?
<Minataku> crazy_bus: Negative, it only puts in the key
<intelikey> pastebin.ca
<Minataku> intelikey: Perhaps
<Minataku> Telroth: Yeah
<crazy_bus> what should I do next?
<Minataku> crazy_bus: Is it all set up properly?
<crazy_bus> I don't know.  I typed in that command and no errors came up
<Minataku> If everything is set correctly, use ifconfig to bring the interface down then back up
<crazy_bus> what do I do after running ifconfig?
<Minataku> It should be working
<crazy_bus> It comes up with lots of details but the internet isn't working?
<Minataku> crazy_bus: ifconfig down ath0
<Minataku> Then
<Minataku> ifconfig up ath0
<Minataku> Try that
<crazy_bus> It tells me ath0: Host name lookup failure
<Minataku> Damn... wait... maybe that means that wireless is connected
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> dmesg | tail
<Minataku> Tell me if it says "Connected [0001] "
<Minataku> Or summat
<crazy_bus> how do you do that line between dmesg and tail?
<crazy_bus> never mind
<Minataku> Heehee
<crazy_bus> it tells me:  ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<Minataku> O.o
<intelikey> crazy_bus that "line" is called "pipe"
<Minataku> I believe I am stumped, sorry, crazy_bus
* intelikey is a plumber in bash....
<crazy_bus> I'll just install knetwork manager then :)
<Minataku> intelikey: Just pull your damn pants up before you bend over again
<intelikey> that wasn't me...
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Plumber jokes XD
<Minataku> Old but still kinda funny
<Minataku> Sorry X3
* intelikey look for the man in big yellow hat again....
<Minataku> rofl
<the_hammer> hi all
<Minataku> STOP
<Minataku> Hammertime
<the_hammer> pls tell me theres alot of wireless users here
<the_hammer> lol hammer time
<Minataku> Sorry, couldn't resist XD
<the_hammer> its all good :)
<Telroth> Minataku: http://pastebin.ca/339480
<Minataku> the_hammer: So what's your wireless issue?
<theline> HI! Can anyone help with OO Print problem?
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/339040
<the_hammer> i reinstalled kubuntu 610 moments ago havbent ran apt-update and all that yet
<the_hammer> lappy just sittin beside me while i take a breather before i kick it to mars
<Telroth> Minataku, i ejected the cd so that it wouldn't scroll the screen while i was typing, however, if left in the drive, the hda/hdb errors along with the irq #50 errors simply repeat over and over about every 45 seconds
<the_hammer> i got 2 internets on it high speed built in and of course the wonderfull headache wireless pcmia card
<theline> Can anyone help with OO Print problem?
<Minataku> Telroth: Hm... you have a drive configuration issue I think
<Minataku> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/7/29/318
<Telroth> Minataku, how would I go about solving that? Both drives work fine in windows, but I know that doesn't help me or you much
<Minataku> The reply to that... does that match your issue?
<Minataku> Mixed SATA/PATA?
<Telroth> Minataku, 1 sata harddrive, 1 pata harddrive, two pata dvd rom drives
<Telroth> the dvd roms are on the promary controller
<Telroth> pata harddrive is on secondary
<Telroth> brb, looking at link
<Telroth> *primary
<Minataku> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-226277.html <<<<<< !!!
<Minataku> See if that has anything
<Minataku> I read the first line of the first post (and that's all I read)
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> But it was a likely match
<Telroth> hmm
<Telroth> let me disable sata enhanced mode :)
<Minataku> Yeah, that might be faster than upgrading the BIOS
<the_hammer> no one can help me with my wireless eh?
<Minataku> Which appears to be the solution of that second link XD
<Minataku> the_hammer: Sorry, I was taking care of Telroth first
<Dr_willis> the_hammer,  after the disasters ive had with wireless... i advise using a HAMMER!
<the_hammer> np
<the_hammer> lol
<intelikey> !wifi | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_hammer> i been through there and was lost
<Dr_willis> had a windows box today.. wirelesswas working all day on it.. then Suddendly! it decided it dident want to connect/get the ip/dns any more...
<the_hammer> joy
<Dr_willis> got mad - so i crawled under the house and ran wires.
<Minataku> Oh dear, that pastebin is a mess
<Minataku> Sorry, the_hammer, I can't use that input :(
<theline> anyone know about openoffice print problems
<the_hammer> well im willing to try something else i reinstalled kubuntu as i said havent even ran any updates so its 100% fresh
<Minataku> theline: I'm banking that it's not OOo with the problem
<Minataku> the_hammer: Perhaps that's why
<theline> all other aps print fine
<Minataku> Wire it up and run the updates, perhaps your old installation used ndiswrapper
<theline> OO recognizes printer and prints test page from spadmin
<Minataku> theline: Hm... weird
<dbglt_> is there a way to record output from amarok/from the soundcard?
<the_hammer> i plan to run the updates but thought id see if i can find solutions or help before i started cuz if not i think ill try again tomorrow or something
<Minataku> dbglt_: Good question
<intelikey> dbglt_ yes.    and now get all your warez from 127.0.0.1
<darthdual> Anybody, What would you rather use; sun Java Plugin or GCJ Plugin?
<Minataku> intelikey: Hey now
<theline> Print button says no link to printer... but preview recognizes my printer
<dbglt_> intelikey: most amusing. My friend is performing on a stream, and I'd like to record it. Thank you for your rudeness.
<intelikey> you're welcome.
<darthdual> What' up Minataku, Not railing on Mac today huh?
<Minataku> dbglt_: There might well be a way, but I don't know
<intelikey> open audacity and start recording....
<Minataku> darthdual: I did that earlier elsewhere
<Minataku> lol
<dbglt_> Minataku: I know there should be a way to pipe output from the soundcard
<dbglt_> audacity uses oss, no?
<dbglt_> using alsa here
<darthdual> I thought you probably did.......hehe
<Minataku> Never use just one
<dbglt_> or else I can change applications
<dbglt_> I think vlc or xine-ui might support recording
<Minataku> I compile my kernels with ALSA + OSS Emulation Layer
<antibody> hi all...my NetworkManager doesn't come in the tray anymore ...
<antibody> why?
<intelikey> install sox and type in   man rec
<dbglt_> Minataku: I'm using the supplied kubuntu kernel
<OlgaB> bbl
<Minataku> dbglt_: The fact that it uses ALSA only is a confounding mistake
<dbglt_> ah
<dbglt_> I'm not sure it uses alsa only. I just assumed
<Minataku> dbglt_: Look for /dev/dsp
<darthdual> Anyone have any opinions on which java plugin is the best to use for minimal errors.
<Minataku> If it exists, it's ALSA + ALSA_OSS
<Minataku> darthdual: Sun
<antibody> :(
<Minataku> Get it from the source
<darthdual> What about GCJ, is that one any good?
<antibody> no help for me?
<dbglt_> Minataku: the device is there, cheers :)
<Telroth> darthdual, the one from sun is best
<antibody> _NetworkManagerDispatcher is the user daemon right?
<Minataku> dbglt_: Good, Kubuntu isn't lame then
<Minataku> lol
<Telroth> darthdual, apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<darthdual> cool, I fugured it was.
<Telroth> darthdual, make sure you hav emultiverse enabled
<Telroth> *multiverse
<Minataku> antibody: I cannot assist you, sorry
<Eruantalon> How do I update from edgy to feisty with the alternate cd?
<Minataku> Eruantalon: Carefully ;3
<intelikey> antibody beets the monkey off my back too.....
<dbglt_> Minataku: I was under the impression that OSS was deprecated?
<Minataku> dbglt_: It is, but ALSA provides emulation
<antibody> :(
<antibody> damn
<dbglt_> Minataku: legacy support?
<Minataku> dbglt_: Backwards compatibility
<Minataku> :3
<intelikey> only answered so you would know your weren't being ignored.
<dbglt_> ;)
<Minataku> Same deal as intelikey here
<Telroth> Minataku, thanks, that took care of hda/hdb problems, although kernel still hangs, complaining about IRQ #66 now instead of IRQ #50,  usb error still stands, and i have a pair of usb over-current errors now
<Eruantalon> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Minataku> Telroth: Too many devices on USB bus
<dbglt_> antibody: tried killing it and relaunching?
<dbglt_> antibody: knetworkmanager?
<Minataku> If there are none, check for a short
<antibody> dbglt_, yep
<antibody> no
<antibody> NetworkManager
<antibody> and dispatcher
<Telroth> Minataku, everything is plugged directly into my mobo except for my mouse, which plugs into my keyboard - also, windows didn't throw any usb errors :/
<Minataku> Windows keeps everything to itself
<N9NU-|-Linux> another thing i see, is this partioning program ...hmm.. whats the best way to go. I have these options: 1. Guided and manual, HOWEVER, it seems that i end up going in cirlces with either. I have 3 SATA drives (not raid) and i think it sees one of them with a corrupt partition....i never see the options to: delete, renam, etc
<Minataku> Windows wouldn't tell you even if the damn thing was on fire
<Minataku> You'd have to wait for the smoke before you knew
<N9NU-|-Linux> i will run partition magin now
<Telroth> actually, it does complain about over-current
<Telroth> anyways
<Minataku> lol
<antibody> dbglt_, I used to use gnome(ubuntu) but karamba make my final appeal :D
<Telroth> cd just stareted doing stuff
<Minataku> Telroth: Check for a short
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to record some video with my webcam and some audio with my microphone.  I'm using mencoder for this.  I've looked on the Kubuntu website and have tried a command shown there.  I can't seem to record my microphone, though.  Any ideas?
<Eruantalon> Minataku: Where is the documentation for updating to feisty?
<antibody> made*
<Minataku> Short circuit, that is
<antibody> damn..it was working
<intelikey> and if you let the smode out it wont work no more.
<Minataku> Look for shards of metal or whatnot that may have gotten onto the board or into the sockets
<intelikey> smoke
<Minataku> After that, go kick the ass of the guy who sold it to you/put it together
<Telroth> Minataku, cd spun up after about 10 minutes, screen went black
<Telroth> Minataku, i put it together myself
<Telroth> and haven't had any trouble with it except for kubuntu ;)
<Minataku> Telroth: Start doing some yoga
<Minataku> XD
<Telroth> windows, knoppix, everything else works like a charm :P
<Minataku> That is kinda bizarre
<Minataku> I'd look into the USB overcurrent ASAP though
* Telroth nods
<Minataku> Seriously, check for any obvious short circuits
<intelikey> Telroth so use knoppix,
<Telroth> intelikey, ubuntu has better repos
<Telroth> and the system is configured better :)
<intelikey> not if it don't work
<Minataku> Uh oh
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: you dont want to upgrade.
<Minataku> Audacious exploded
<Eruantalon> Hobbsee: Yes I do. Talked to a guy in #ubuntu-kernel :-)
<Minataku> Hm
<Telroth> ten freaking minutes to boot a system
<Minataku> !catchsegv
<intelikey> just install the feisty kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catchsegv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> :O
<Minataku> That's a damn Debian tool
<Telroth> at least it finally came up
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: ^
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: which guy?
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: you know it's still rather buggy?
<Eruantalon> ben_c
<Hobbsee> ah, okay
<Minataku> Oh, I was wrong
<Minataku> Musta been thinking of something else
<Minataku> !find segv
<Eruantalon> He said that upgrading to the feisty kernel was almost getting all of the major things of feisty anyway
<ubotu> Found: libsigsegv-dev
<Minataku> !libsigsegv-dev
<ubotu> libsigsegv-dev: Library for handling page faults in a portable way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Minataku> SIGSEGV is not a Page Fault
<Minataku> It's a Segmentation Fault >:(
<intelikey> go kick so but off....
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: true.  along with other bugs though.  the rule of "dont upgrade your production system to a development release" applies - dual boot is better, if you can
<intelikey> they will have nothing to sit on when Minataku gets through with them...
<Minataku> lol
<Eruantalon> Hobbsee: I need ivtv and feisty is the way to get it
<Eruantalon> Hobbsee: Besides I am not producing anything
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: fair enough
<Minataku> Hobbsee: How about we dispense with the warnings and help instead
<Minataku> lol
<Eruantalon> :-D
<Hobbsee> Minataku: because i've seen some people attempt to run feisty.  teh forums are full of them.
<Eruantalon> I apreciate that you cant know how much time i spent deciding this :-)
<Hobbsee> besides, i found the page :)
<Minataku> lol
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: change all the "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "feisty" update, and dist-upgrade.  keep doing it until it's all upgraded
<Minataku> I've had little issues when upgrading kernels... of course on Gentoo it's very straightforward and easy
<Hobbsee> Minataku: kernels + gcc + libc6 + all the other toolchain stuff?
<Eruantalon> As I said i downloaded the alternate cd because I was told that you could upgrade with that
<intelikey> Eruantalon run  " sed 's/edgy/feisty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list ;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  "
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: ah yes.  sudo apt-cdrom add, then update
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Since when? Just drop in a new kernel
<intelikey> if you are serious about upgrading ^
<Hobbsee> what intelikey said.  but add the cdrom into the sources list first
<Minataku> Like I said, it's far more straightforward and easy on Gentoo
<antibody> dbglt_, :/
<antibody> knetworkmanager should be in trayicon?
<intelikey> yes add the cd first.
<Hobbsee> Minataku: yes, but each ubuntu release is not just a kernel update, right?
<dbglt_> antibody: aye
<intelikey> Hobbsee right.
<dwarner> Hello -- I just installed eclipse-gcj in Edgy, and I can't find how to run it. Anybody know what gives?
<Minataku> Hobbsee: True, but then it's still a big PIA to update a kernel in Kubuntu nonetheless
<Telroth> Minataku, well, i'll be a monkey's uncle. I mismounted the front-usb ports!
<Minataku> And PIA doesn't stand for Peripheral Interface Adapter
<antibody_> knetworkmanager should be in trayicon?
<Minataku> If you know what I mean
<antibody_> NetworkManager is running
<Minataku> Telroth: That'll do it
<Hobbsee> Minataku: of course.  which is why there are dist-upgrades.
<antibody_> but I have no way to interact with it?
<Telroth> Minataku, got i hope i didn't damage my $200 mobo :(
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Why can't it be nice and easy? I configure, compile and drop
<intelikey> python information archive Minataku ?
<Hobbsee> antibody_: it should be.
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> Telroth: Probably not
<Hobbsee> Minataku: compiling a new kernel is not "easy"
<Minataku> It detected the overcurrent and probably shut the ports down
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Yeah it is
<Hobbsee> you have an odd definition of easy
<antibody_> Hobbsee, :(
<Hobbsee> neither is compiling it
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Rather, I know precisely how to do it
<intelikey> Hobbsee it's pretty easy.  i compiled my first kernel on dapper.
<Hobbsee> Minataku: yes, but new users dont.
<Minataku> It IS easy, though
<Minataku> And IMO, fun
* Hobbsee shrugs
<dbglt_> easy just depends on your target audience
<surgy> is feisty going to have any good changes? i mean good by not just a bunch of security bs?
<Minataku> I love seeing what the new goodies are while I configure it :D
<dbglt_> surgy: a few little ones, perhaps
<Eruantalon> So... add the cd and then run the intelikey command. That will make sure that the cdrom is used before the net connection?
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: yeah.
<trappist> surgy: my favorite one so far is the lowlatency kernel in universe
<Minataku> It's as easy as "make menuconfig && make all && make modules_install && make install" then updating grub.conf
<Hobbsee> Minataku: why are you running kubuntu, if you like updating kernels, etc?
<Minataku> I'm not
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'm just here to lend a hand
<Minataku> I was lured in by promises of free swag ;3
<intelikey> surgy probably nothing "major"   major changes come at end of cycle.  that was dapper/edgy change over.  next is almost a year away.
<Telroth> Minataku, kernel still hangs, but no usb over-current errors :D
<Hobbsee> Minataku: didnt think so.
<Hobbsee> Minataku: free swag?
<Minataku> Telroth: Heehee, one more problem down is still one more problem down :D
<Minataku> Hobbsee: genii's workplace was gonna trash some Sun kit
<server_> hey guys
<Minataku> So I swooped in to grab it up instead
<Minataku> Then I decided to stay and help out
<Minataku> I just don't like how simplification ends up making advanced tasks near impossible
<Minataku> Protect the user, punish the administrator
<surgy> intelikey: kewl thnx
<Minataku> That's Windows philosophy
<one> is there something with a gui for kubuntu like daemon tools in window sfor mounting *.bin images ???
<Minataku> !iso | one
<ubotu> one: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<intelikey> Minataku yeah that ^
<Telroth> Minataku, i agree, but that's one thing i've come to like about ubuntu, it allows advanced stuff but will wrap it up and a pretty gui when you need it
<Minataku> Telroth: Actually the issue is that it DOESN'T allow advanced stuff
<one> thx i try it also with a script but dont works ;_(
<Telroth> Minataku, example?
<Minataku> Managing software manually confuses the hell out of apt
<one> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<one>        missing codepage or other error
<one>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<one>        dmesg | tail  or so
<trappist> Minataku: what does ubuntu take away in the name of simplification?
<Minataku> Managing software manually confuses the hell out of apt and is highly discouraged <<<<<
<intelikey> Minataku it does.  you just have to roll you sleves up and crawl into the box....
<Telroth> Minataku, that's why you use Kompile - it builds the software with your specifications, then packs it up nicely in a .deb :)
<Minataku> Telroth: There's the rub
<Minataku> That's more complicated than "make && sudo make install"
<one> is there nothing with a gui ?? ;_(
<Minataku> one: Type "file -zrk filename.iso"
<Minataku> Tell me what it says
<Telroth> right-click on a .tar.gz -> build as .deb & install seems just as easy :)
<trappist> Minataku: it doesn't take anything away from you.  you can install software that way, but as with *any* package management system, it's better to make a package or find another way to stay within the package management system.
<one> its not a iso its a bin file
<Minataku> one: THERE WE GO
<one> it says data
<Minataku> It's not a pure ISO
<trappist> one: convert it to iso with bchunk
<Minataku> It needs to be converted
<Telroth> Minataku, he said that earlier :P
<Minataku> He did?
<Minataku> I was probably too busy talking to YOU, Telroth
<one> i told yoou in my first question its a bin image
<one> *G*
<Minataku> Therefore I blame you
<Minataku> XD
<Telroth> [21:46:40]  <one> is there something with a gui for kubuntu like daemon tools in window sfor mounting *.bin images ???
<Minataku> Sorry, one
<Telroth> lol
<Minataku> My bad XD
<intelikey> Minataku or there is the other alternative.  you can remove dpkg from the system and go source only...
<Minataku> But yeah, you have to convert it first
<one> what about a answer is there anything = *G*
<one> argh it all so complicated ;-(
<Minataku> one: It's far easier to mount it manually
<trappist> one: yes, convert it with bchunk
<Minataku> Plus it gets you experience with the CLI
<Minataku> Which is very nice
<Minataku> Trust me
<Minataku> :3
<one> but there are 3 cd images , its reason a ausio programm vfor windows and i hope it will works via wine ;-(
<Telroth> CLI is AWeSoMe!
<Minataku> I do ALL my file management via the CLI
<Minataku> Literally all of it
* Telroth heralds the CLI while waiting for his computer to boot up
<Minataku> I have NO GUI file manager
<trappist> one: I got an old version of reason working in an old version of wine, so I'd say your chances are pretty good
<Minataku> It depends on the stale version of WINE your edition of Ubuntu is running
<cpk1> one: you need bchunk
<one> trappist i need / i wanna the 3.0 reason tu run, sucks to change os every time ;-)
<Telroth> yay, 10-minute boot sequences
<one> then convert all 3 images with bchunk then mount via console
<trappist> one: yep
<one> and then isntall with wine and it will works probalby ? *G
<trappist> that's the idea
<cpk1> yeah and hope wine is able to handle the multi cd install
<trappist> cedega can do that no problem :)
<Minataku> one: If you've been good so far this year and your chi is in the house of ying-yang
<Telroth> cedega != wine ;)
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> j/k
<cpk1> yes but maybe he doesnt want to pay or break the law
<one> and hop reason if it works could access my audio samples on another harddisk *G*
<Minataku> It may or may not work
<Minataku> If it doesn't
<trappist> Telroth: cedega is wine... just sorta, wine on steroids
<Minataku> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<one> <Minataku> one: If you've been good so far this year and your chi is in the house of ying-yang
<Telroth> trappist, expensive steroids
<one> wtf ?
<Minataku> one: Sorry, lame joke
<trappist> Telroth: $15 isn't expensive :)
<one> lol i know audacity buts thats just a audio editor
<Minataku> It's a full featured audio thingy
<jmichaelx> isn't cedega a subscription service?
<one> its a audioeditor!
<Telroth> trappist, to someone who gets christmas and birthday as his sole sources of income, and has already blow it all on $1000 of new hardware, $15 is a lot :)
<Minataku> I made all my later phone recordings with it
<intelikey> full featured?
<Minataku> The early ones were done with SNDREC32.EXE
<Minataku> <.<
<cpk1> $15 a month
<one> look at reason its a virtual rack with sampler , synthies, drummachines effekts aso
<jmichaelx> too much for me....
<trappist> cpk1: $5 a month, 3 month minimum
<cpk1> o
<Telroth> if i had $15 to spare, i'd be playing horizons
<jmichaelx> i'm glad i'm not a gamer lol
<trappist> and anyway, you can get the cedega source for free and build it yourself.  you'll just be lacking things like safedisc support
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> jmichaelx: You're not anything right now thanks to beryl
<Telroth> trappist, and directx drivers?
<Minataku> XD
<trappist> Telroth: all there
<Telroth> those are kinda ya know... important?
* Minataku pats jmichaelx on the back
<Telroth> trappist, if they are, why is wine having to write their own?
<jmichaelx> Minataku: naaaa, back up and running :-D
<Minataku> Sorry, I hope you don't take offense to that
<trappist> Telroth: they can't release the safedisc source, as they have it under license
<Minataku> Ah! Excellent! :D
<jmichaelx> ty ty
<jmichaelx> Minataku: no offence lol
<Minataku> I'm a retrogamer
<Telroth> trappist, that's understandable, i'm referring to the directx thought
<trappist> Telroth: cedega donates code back to the wine project.  a lot of the winehq directx stuff is word done by transgaming.
<intelikey> trappist that doesn't explain the xd Q
<Minataku> All my PC games are emulated
<intelikey> dx
<Minataku> dx/dy
<Minataku> Fear the calculus
* Minataku shudders a little
<jmichaelx> Minataku: i found out that there had been a change in nvidia drivers, and i now needed nvidia-glx-legacy for this card...... the change threw me
<Telroth> trappist, last i heard, wine people were pissed because cedega stopped contributing back
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Ah
<trappist> intelikey: yeah I'm behind in my typing :)
<Telroth> trappist, but i havne't been up to date on everything
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Yeah, that's the "dead driver"
<Minataku> No more updates
<Minataku> When the card is EOL for Linux it's tossed in there
<trappist> Telroth: I haven't kept up either, that could be true.  but last I heard everybody was pals
<Minataku> Better than ATI, though
<jmichaelx> lol
<Minataku> Who deletes the driver entirely
<Minataku> Leaving you stranded unless you buy another card
<Minataku> Which is when you burn the ATI card and get an nVidia
<jmichaelx> good business
<jmichaelx> lol exactly
<Minataku> jmichaelx: Supposedly it is, at least it is when you hate F/OSS like ATI
<Minataku> I hope AMD turns them around
<intelikey> or burn the ati and get something natively supported.
<Minataku> AMD has historically been F/OSS friendly
<jmichaelx> a lot of people are hoping that
<Minataku> Like an Intel card
<Minataku> brb, I have to take my pills
* intelikey glances at nvidia agp card and keeps silent
<jmichaelx> agp is usually out of my league....
<one> haha converting and mounting works *G*
<jmichaelx> *is buried under old hardware
* intelikey too it just happened to be GOOD in it's day.
<jmichaelx> lol
* Telroth just cleared out of old hardware ^.^
<jmichaelx> Telroth: i like (most) of my old hardware :-D
* intelikey goes looking for Telroth's dump
<Telroth> intelikey, server is in the locked cabinet
<Telroth> *points*
<Skyblast> Are there any actaul intel video cards or are they all just onboard stuff?
<intelikey> :)
<jmichaelx> i spent $5 for this machine, $19 for a usb 2.0 card and $50 for the nVidia video
<draik> I LOVE KUBUNTU... that is all
<jmichaelx> howdy draik :-D
<draik> Hello jmichaelx, how is everything?
<Skyblast> Kubuntu for all!
<jmichaelx> i have made good use of almost all of that PC 100 RAM you sent me
<Dr_willis>  Hmm.. ok.. if ANYONE meets the programmers behind Yahoo Messenger... will you please SLAP THEM hard!
<jmichaelx> good
<draik> I'm glad
<Dr_willis> I am having to do way too much 'tech support' for the wife and that idiotic program.
<draik> that it went to use, I just had them sitting around
<Skyblast> hehe
<jmichaelx> it helped me out a bunch
<Telroth> Dr_willis, does slap imply the use of a hand?
<Skyblast> Yahoo! Messenger.. as seen on To Catch a Predator!
<Dr_willis> and she isent even 'using' the program. shes just playing with themes...
<draik> Dr_willis: We deal with them at work every so often... will do
<Telroth> or can something else be used? *cough*buckshot*cough*
<intelikey> impossable.... access to tty's 5-8 is gone....    i've been griping for six months cause they were active at boot time and now they aren't....
<Dr_willis> and the &*#&@ program has changed theme versions 100 times it seems.. so none of the ones shes downloading work.. and she cant understand why.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: beryl?
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  my wife just HAS to use XP and Yahoo Messenger to hang in chat rooms and 'listen' to these idiots singing country music... badly...
<jmichaelx> YIKES
<Dr_willis> so every 10 min or so she yells at me to show her how to use the program that i have never ever wanted to use.
<Skyblast> I thought Yahoo chat rooms were all closed since all the pedophiles were in them 24/7
* Dr_willis is ranting.
<intelikey> rant on.
<Dr_willis> Skyblast,  the custome-user created ones are.
<draik> Dr_willis: Ouch... My girl loves her country music, but she knows I can't really stand it so she usually keeps it to herself
<Skyblast> ahh I see
<Dr_willis> I want to know when 'instant messenger progrms' became mass-voice chat
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> Back
<intelikey> Dr_willis   maybe remove the speakes ???
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jmichaelx> you can do yahoo voice chat in linux if you use gyachi.... there are probably other programs, too
<Telroth> Dr_willis, about the time skype came out :P
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Your wife should be forced to use Linux, same with your kids and yourself
<Skyblast> You can use Trillian for Yahoo chat as well... I am pretty sure voice chat is supported
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> As for keeping her from playing loud, horrible music... that's what the router is there for >:D
<jmichaelx> i didn't know that there wa a linux trillian port
<Skyblast> There is?
<jmichaelx> ok.... i thought that is what you were saying
<Skyblast> oh, hehe
<intelikey> accidently type in   sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda1        Dr_willis ???
<Skyblast> I just meant that if the person was insisting on Windows
<Minataku> Sorry, felt like being evil for a second
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> hey i'm just trying to help....
<jmichaelx> gaim is about all i use.... not into chat rooms.... well, with the exception of IRC
<Minataku> IRC is all I use
<Minataku> I hate instant messaging
* Telroth is irc junkie, abhors all other forms of chat
<Minataku> I hate cell phones, too
<intelikey> cell phone      what's that ?
<draik> Hmmm...
<Skyblast> I have all the popular IM's services. Might as well, since Kopete uses them. There is no one on my ICQ and Yahoo lists, though. hehe
<jmichaelx> intelikey: that is especialy funny coming from you
<draik> beryl isn't a package for me to apt-get install
<jmichaelx> lol
<intelikey> :)
<mena> hi
<Minataku> I used Skype for a spell but only while they had free SkypeOut
<mena> i need some help
<Minataku> Which is over now so I don't use it anymore
<Minataku> lol
<Skyblast> I haven't used Skype in a while
<mena> i have a problem with my kubuntu in conecting to the internet
<Skyblast> I used to leave it on and weird Chinese people would call me all the time
<Minataku> Skyblast: Cool
<Minataku> Sorta
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'm a bit of a phone phreak
<jmichaelx> draik: are you wanting to install beryl?
<Minataku> Nothing illegal, though
<draik> yes sir!
<Minataku> I like making recordings of recordings
<Minataku> Want to see my archive?
<Skyblast> sure
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/phreaking/ << :D
<Minataku> My other random crap is there too
<Minataku> Enjoy any of it
<mena> i cant conect to the internet through kubuntu but i cant through Xp ..So what is the problem ...nai idea
<Minataku> I recommend http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/photochop/ for funnies
<jmichaelx> it isn't all  that hard, although i managed to mess X up for half of the day trying to get beryl to work.... i was using the wrong driver
<mena> sorry can through XP
<Minataku> Keep in mind, all those done in The GIMP
<Dr_willis> mena,  wireless? cable? router? ect....
<Minataku> Not Photoshop :D
<jmichaelx> draik: it is actually very easy
<draik> ok\
<intelikey> mena  wifi ?
<mena> Dr_willis, router
<Dr_willis> mena,  #1 - see if you can ping the router.
<Dr_willis> #2 - if you can ping the router - double check your dns/gateway settings.
<Minataku> I have the only contributor page on www.thisisarecording.com
<mena> Dr_willis, on kubuntu
<Minataku> And if you haven't guessed it yet, I'm Payphone Ed
<Minataku> lol
<one> argh need help again installing reason via wine, he wants the second cd, i mountet the second image but there is no ok button only quit so he dont go on cuz he doestnt find the cd ;_(
<Skyblast> I am still pondering installing beryl once again... I really don't wanna botch up this nice, relatively new install. Granted, I always make backups of everything I edit, but still..
<jmichaelx> draik: you need to read through the docs and pay attention to what kind of video  card you are using.....  then it is basically a matter of adding a repo & key and apt-getting
<Skyblast> I wish I had the room(and money) for a testing PC
<Minataku> Skyblast: Get a cheapie
<Minataku> Thrift stores have nice, cheap PCs suitable for testing purposes
<draik> I'm using the nVidia 5700LS 256MB video card
<mena> Dr_willis , i can conect through Xp
* intelikey thought all computers were for testing....
<draik> I have added the repo
<Minataku> lol
<jmichaelx> Skyblast: you can get PCs for under $20 all over the place.... you should see my apartment:-D
<mena> Dr_willis , So why should i ping through it
<Skyblast> yeah, I should, and just get a little KVM switch and not have to worry about monitor an dall that
<nosferax_> HI! I have a question for the long time user of kubuntu around here... Is it normal that I have to start some program twice for them to run... The first time all i get is a bouncing icon on the screen then it disappear
<Minataku> I prefer non-PCs
<Minataku> Like I _LOVE_ Sun machines
<Minataku> I've got 4 as it is
<Minataku> 1 sun4u (Sun Ultra 5, Hazuki)
<Minataku> 3 sun4m (Sun SPARCstation 5/170, Dejiko \
<draik> and I wanted to apt-get beryl, but it stated that there is no package with that name
<jmichaelx> Skyblast: i have a kvm st this desk.... 4 PCs, one monitor/mouse
<Skyblast> I have one old PC in my closet but it's a bit too old to be of any major use(P1 MMX 166MHz)
<Minataku> Sun SPARCstation LX (4/30), Haruko \
<Minataku> Sun SPARCstation 10, Unnamed)
<Telroth> draik, added the repos and performed apt-get update?
<mena> dr_willis, i have a reply xp ith the ping
<Dr_willis> draik,  theres some wiki pages on installing beryl..
<draik> yes sir
<draik> ok
<Telroth> draik, #ubuntu-glx is a good place to beryl/compiz help
<jmichaelx> Skyblast: it could still me fun.... put DELI linux on it
<draik> I will look for them
<Minataku> Skyblast: If it has a large enough HDD, it's good for FreeBSD/i386 6.2-RELEASE
<Telroth> it's where i learned how to get it working :)
<intelikey> nosferax_ i've been using *buntu sense hoary came out but i dont mess with the pointy clicky thingy much,  at a venture i have to say "no that's not normal"  but what do i know about gui's
<Dr_willis> draik,  not that i was able to get it working.. apraently theres some issues at this time with it.
<Skyblast> It has a 3.2GB drive in it I believe
<mena> dr_willis, So what is the problem with kubuntu bec it was working befor ....
<Skyblast> but I have a 10 I could throw in it
<Minataku> Mahoro is a Toshiba Satellite 305CDS with a 40GB HDD (lol) and runs 6.1-RELEASE very nicely
<jmichaelx> Skyblast: that is tons of room for DELI
<draik> Dr_willis: Ummm... about the wiki page... it's about berylium
<Minataku> Skyblast: A nice amount for FreeBSD as well
<jmichaelx> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<steven__> is there a command to force close programs??
<Minataku> Either 5.5-LEGACY, 6.1-STABLE or 6.2-RELEASE
<Minataku> steven__: kill
<Minataku> Try it plain at first, if it fails, kill -9
<Skyblast> I have very little experience with any of the BSD's.
<Skyblast> I tried to install one in vmware once. It did not go well :)
<Minataku> Skyblast: It's not that much different from the basic administration level
<Skyblast> hmmm
<Telroth> giving up on kubuntu for now, running windows :P
<Minataku> I'm an OS collector and Unix fanatic, though
<Telroth> boots in a nice 30 seconds
<Eruantalon> Is there a way to get apt-get to dist-upgrade BUT keep certain packages... that is have some sort of priority. Fx i want to upgrade to feisty but it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. How can i make sure that key packages are kept?
<nosferax_> It doesn't happens all the time, and since the program start on the second try it's not that much of a problem but i wanted to know if i was the only one with this problem
<Minataku> I love Unix, all kinds
<FB33> how do i fine graphics card id?
<Minataku> Except NeXTSTEP... NeXTSTEP/OpenSTEP/Rhapsody/Darwin all suck
<steven__> Minataku it didnt work..
<Skyblast> Looking up DELI on wikipedia... looks interesting, but I'll happily try FreeBSD as well
<Minataku> steven__: You need the pid of the process
<steven__> Minataku how do i get that
<Minataku> Type "ps -A" then look for the name and grab it's PID
<foo>    ] 
<foo> How do I select the clock to not be in 24 hour format?
<orient2000> I have a problem with mounting another Linux HD. I have in fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/120MB ext3 user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000, 0 0
<Minataku> First number is the PID, after that "kill PID" and if it doesn't die, really kill it with "kill -9 PID"
<intelikey> foo right click on the clock and configure it ?
<tritesnikov> hi all, how do i disable virtual screen resolution? i like to run normally at 1152x864 because my refresh rate is higher, but i like to run games at 1280x960. if i leave all of the Mode configs in xorg.conf, i get a reolution that is larger than the screen. is there a way to disable this behavior without having to remove Mode resolutions from xorg.conf?
<Minataku> xrandr
<Minataku> !xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<foo> intelikey: eh, I could have guessed that... but I don't see the option anywhere... which is why I asked...
<orient2000> sudo mount -a
<orient2000> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<orient2000>        missing codepage or other error
<orient2000>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<orient2000>        dmesg | tail  or so
<steven__> it says no such process:S
<Minataku> steven__: It's lying!
<steven__> lol
<Minataku> ps again
<Minataku> Maybe it died while you were trying to kill it
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> orient2000 and what is the problem with it ?
<Minataku> orient2000: Do what it says
<Minataku> dmesg | tail and look for the problem
<intelikey> orient2000 oh.  heh i see    sed 's/user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,//'  that thing.
<intelikey> 's/user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,/defaults/'
<orient2000> I have another linux HD with a data I can not access. I can not mount it
<Minataku> intelikey: Simplify
<steven__> doh! nothing Minataku
<intelikey> 's/user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,/defaults/' orient2000
<steven__> its fine..ill restart or soemthing
<orient2000> what shoul I white in fstabs?
<Minataku> steven__: Is the program still running?
<Eruantalon> Is there a way to get apt-get to dist-upgrade BUT keep certain packages... that is have some sort of priority. Fx i want to upgrade to feisty but it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. How can i make sure that key packages are kept?
<Minataku> orient2000: Replace the mount options with "defaults"
<steven__> Minataku yes...except it froze
<Minataku> Or just "user,auto"
<jmichaelx> draik: this is what i followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<steven__> thats why im trying to kill it
<Minataku> steven__: Okay, "ps -A" and make sure you note the number carefully
<Minataku> If you're like me you transposed some numbers
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I do that all the time when I try to kill programs
<chris_> hello, I just installed beryl, works great, but I can't get any 3d effects. I've got an nvidia 7400 Go, and it says that there is no support for the GLX_EXT extension it needs. I'm a little suppried because it's a 7000 serise, and 8000 only just can out. Is there some sort of driver i can install to get the extension going?
<Minataku> It'll be "27490" and I'll type "27940"
<Minataku> chris_: I gotta say, I love how it "works great" when it actually doesn't work properly ;3
<intelikey> orient2000 as i was saying  's/user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,/defaults/'   that means delete   "user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,"    and   put   "defaults"  in it's place.
<intelikey> modem reset got me.
<Telroth> chris_, you need the beta nvidia drivers
<steven__> Minataku thanks:)
<Minataku> steven__: Got it? :D
<Telroth> chris_, #ubuntu-gxl can help you :)
<tritesnikov> uboto: thanks for the xrandr command, does the trick. however, does that stop games from changing the resolution to higher than what xrandr says, or would it be a game bug if it crashes when trying to change the resolution?
<steven__> Minataku:  sure did thanks:)
<Minataku> It was the transposed numbers, wasn't it? XD
<chris_> Telroth, ok, thanks.
<steven__> Minataku: what is the difference between ps and ps -a?
<Minataku> steven__: No problem
<Minataku> steven__: ps alone only shows what's running from that terminal
<jmichaelx> ubotu is not much of a conversationalist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not much of a conversationalist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> ps -a shows every process on the system
<jmichaelx> he proved me wrong
<Minataku> Rather ps -A
<Minataku> Case sensitive
<Minataku> !botsnack
<intelikey> orient2000   "man fstab "      will reveal to you that *mask is M$ specific settings.  can't mount anything but M$ krap with those settings.
<ubotu> Yum!
<steven__> really? what is lower case a then Minataku?
<mena> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Minataku> steven__: I dunno, let me check
<mena> !ipv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> hey all
<Minataku> -a              Select all processes except session leaders (see getsid(2)) and processes not associated with a terminal.
<dhq> i have a rar file which has password feild how do i get the password
<Minataku> Something quite technical
<Minataku> lol
<steven__> thanks anyway Minataku:)
<Minataku> steven__: No problem
<Minataku> If it happens again check what you typed
<intelikey> ps -a will error
<Minataku> Like I said I constantly do the same damn thing XD
<orient2000> "/dev/sda1 /media/120MB ext3 user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,/defaults/' orient2000"?
<intelikey> idiots removed the -  on -a
<Minataku> intelikey: It doesn't error
<Minataku> It's a legit option
<tritesnikov> uboto: thanks for the xrandr command, does the trick. however, does that stop games from changing the resolution to higher than what xrandr says, or would it be a game bug if it crashes when trying to change the resolution?
<Minataku> tritesnikov: Game bug
<tritesnikov> alright thanks
<tritesnikov> it's a beta anyways, just trying to make suyre
<tritesnikov> sure
<Minataku> np
<intelikey> Minataku ok it's -x that they did that to
<intelikey> we used to do ps -aux all the time.  it errors.
<Minataku> intelikey: I dunno, I hardly ever use anything but -A or -Af or something
<intelikey> ps -A x     is what i normally use.
<Telroth> ps aux is what i use
<intelikey> Telroth shows the same thing
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  /bin/ps -A ux | grep -e U -m 1
<intelikey> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  /bin/ps aux | grep -e U -m 1
<intelikey> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<intelikey> look the same to me.
<Minataku> Audacious is being a jerk... it's default MP3 decoder has time measuring issues with VBR MP3s
<Minataku> >.<
<intelikey> actually i use   pid  which is a script i wrote that with out args does ps -A x   and has some nice formatting added to the text.
<intelikey> with args it does tricks.
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> jumps through hoops
<intelikey> poops in hats...
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> looks for the man with the big yellow hat..
<mena> no can help me to figure out why i cant conect to the net with kubuntu but i can with xp and i was befor be able to conect with kubuntu
<mena> no one*
<intelikey> mena did you follow what Dr_willis said to you  ^  ?
<draik> Well, I installed Beryl and all that good stuff, but now I can't get the manager to run. Any clues?
<mena> yes i had a reply
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mena> but with xp
<intelikey> have to check with linux.  not xp.
<mena> how to do with kubuntu is there a command
<intelikey> ping
<intelikey> man ping
<intelikey> man ifconfig
<mena> okay i will but if i had
<intelikey> nano /etc/resolv.conf
<mena> okay
* intelikey has exhosted his networking knowledge.
<Minataku> Fu...dge
<Minataku> My neck hurts
<cpk1> resolve.conf only helps if their dns isnt working
<Minataku> resolve.conf doesn't help at all. You have to spell it right ;3
<cpk1> mena: you able to connect to your router?
<cpk1> that is true
<FringeJacket> I cant get gaim to install
<Minataku> That's probably a good thing
<cpk1> FringeJacket: using aptitude?
<FringeJacket> to be honest, I just know I did the package and followed what it said for that
<FringeJacket> My friend just installed linux on my computer yesterday and it confuses me
* Dr_willis wakes up
<revdjenk> Fringejacket, what is the most confusing?
<Minataku> FringeJacket: Thank him
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, what's bothering you about it?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, open up a konsole (Kmenu->system->konsole)
<Dr_willis> given the fighting ive been doing with windows XP lately........ Linux is like a... err... hmm.. i better not say this is a Faimly Channel
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, lol, a safe haven?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking  "a wife thats goodlooking AND can cook..."
<Dr_willis> :)
<FringeJacket> ok
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, now type sudo apt-get install gaim
<Mightily-Oats> hey all... hopefully a quick question... anyone played around with usb headphones?
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, I have
<underdog5004> Plantronics
<FringeJacket> it says it can't find the package
<Mightily-Oats> ive been given a set of dodgitech usb ones.. and i cant get sound out of them..
<Dr_willis> !info gaim
<revdjenk> Dr_willis   :)
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, you need to edit a text file for me.
<Mightily-Oats> dmesg picks up the device
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, in konsole, type in sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mightily-Oats> alsamixer -c 2 allows me to control volume... but the sound isnt been directed through them
<sasoyna> hi guys anyone work with samba?
<Mightily-Oats> is there way to route the sound to a different device?
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, you may need to use kmix to change the mixer
<FringeJacket> ok
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, that'll open up a text file that's got a bunch of stuff in it. Basically, delete the #'s from in front of the lines that start with #deb etc..
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: ok.. changed the mixer.. it allows me to control the volume.. but i dont think the sound is being sent to the usb headphones
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, Open up kmix and select USB 0x02c3 or whatever it's called?
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, there should be a dropdown menu in the upper right...
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: yep.. did that.
<FringeJacket> ok, done and saved
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, and it didn't work?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, now do that other command... sudo apt-get install gaim
<Mightily-Oats> nup... sound is still coming out through the soundcard and speakers...
<Mightily-Oats> i think it needs to be routed to the new device.. but im not dure how to do that
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, have you rebooted your computer since you've had your headphones in?
<underdog5004> that'll do it...cause I don't know the command to redetect soundcards, lol
<mena> intelikey, first i didi it and nothing happend and i got some chosise and then i opened the nano and i found the gateway is right bec its the one i use on xp so any idea
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: nup... just plugged them in.. should i?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, did it work?
<FringeJacket> still doesn't wanna work] 
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, that's what works for me...
<underdog5004> pastebin | FringeJacket
<Mightily-Oats> ok... ill try that underdog5004... thanks :)
<orient2000> Can I reinstall Kubuntu from root without loosing my data?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, in konsole, type in sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and copy it over to pastebin
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, then give us the address...
<smaggard> hello!
<intelikey> mena i'm not the one to be asking about networking.  sorry.    i really don't want to mess something up there.
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ?
<FringeJacket> what is pastebin?
<underdog5004> pastebin | FringeJacket
<orient2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> http://www.pastebin.ca
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> http://www.pastebin.ca
<intelikey> :)
<underdog5004> intelikey, that's for canada
<mena> intelikey, ok thanks i guess i will renistall kubuntu thaks any way
<underdog5004> w/e
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ?
<intelikey> underdog5004 that's for people that may or MAY NOT use a gui browser.   the ubuntu pastebin doesn't work with cli browsers.
<underdog5004> intelikey, he's using a gui
<intelikey> see above statement.
<underdog5004> intelikey, truce?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, how you doing?
<jarrod> j/#ubunut
<FringeJacket> more confused.
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, why?
<intelikey> besides just because it says .ca     doesn't mean much  the ub one is in .uk
<underdog5004> intelikey, ok.
<intelikey> uk ca what the diff3  ?
<FringeJacket> nevermind, being dumb, gimme a sec\
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, k
<intelikey> monkey-C  ?
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: ok.. rebooted.. still no sound through the headphones :(
<orient2000> How can I save my files? I have Kubuntu booting but no GUI.
<intelikey> !sound | Mightily-Oats
<ubotu> Mightily-Oats: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, ok, open up Kmenu->system settings->sound/multimedia
<FringeJacket> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4063/
<intelikey> orient2000 why no gui ?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, taking a look now
<FringeJacket> thank you so much
<Mightily-Oats> yep
<intelikey> orient2000 you can reconfigure xorg...
<orient2000> xserver-xorg-core does not start. I was working on it to long.
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, that's not what I want. I want the stuff that's in the kate window (the ones with all the #'s)
<Mightily-Oats> tried with sound system on
<underdog5004> orient2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> orient2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<orient2000> I did it, nothing works. I just want these files and then reinstall.
<intelikey> reinstall to fix gui ?
* intelikey shutters.
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, then in hardware, check override device location, and type in /dev/dsp1
<underdog5004> orient2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FringeJacket> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4064/
<orient2000> Ok I will try it.
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, ok, that's good. lemme take a look..
<intelikey> if you run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and answer all the questions correctly the gui will work.   then type startx    to test it.
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4065/    <== delete all the stuff in your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with that stuff.
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, still having problems?
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: yep. still a no go
<underdog5004> ok, instead of /dev/dsp1, do /dev/dsp
<intelikey> underdog5004 why didn't you have him just remove the last three lines        or did i miss something ?
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: nothing this time
<Mightily-Oats> either
<underdog5004> intelikey, I don't know.
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, bummer
<intelikey> you know that you cut him out of backports
<underdog5004> I did? weird...
<underdog5004> intelikey, feel free to jump in
<underdog5004> I gotta go soon
<FringeJacket> not working, luckily RJ is home from work
<intelikey> err no you didn't.  i overlooked it
<intelikey> it's there.
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: ok.. ill keep searching... thanks for all ur help
<underdog5004> Mightily-Oats, np
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, I gotta go... intelikey will help you, though.
<underdog5004> bye, y'all.
<intelikey> underdog5004 don't leave.
<intelikey> i'll quit trubbling you.    i was just curious.
<underdog5004> I stick around...can't stay for too long
<FringeJacket> don't worry intelikey... I'm bothering RJ with my questions
<FringeJacket> thanks for your help underdog
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, I'm sticking around for a bit...
<draik> WOOHOO
<draik> I got beryl working!
<crazy_bus> My apt-get has stopped working.  I now get this error message
<crazy_bus>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<crazy_bus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crazy_bus>  gstreamer-editor
<crazy_bus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<underdog5004> draik, isn't it beautiful?
<jordo23> Does anyone know what I have to do to get a Logitech Headset and MIc working under Kubuntu?
<underdog5004> !pastebin | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draik> underdog5004: BEYOND that
<draik> I'm having so much fun right now just opening a bunch of folders and files just to see them Burn!!!
<underdog5004> draik, what video card you using?
<draik> nVidia 5700LS 256MB
<draik> nVidia GeForce FX 5700LS 256MB
<underdog5004> I'm thinkin' bout a 6200 LE
<underdog5004> nvidia, of course
<draik> I'm thinking about upgrading... PERIOD
<underdog5004> draik, lol
<draik> I feel like a kid at a candy store
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, did you get that copied over?
<draik> I'm on my own "sugar rush" from beryl
<underdog5004> draik, lol, now YOU can post pretty vids on youtube
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4067/
<orient2000> sudo dpkg... -phigh... gave me debconfig: unable to initialize frontend: KDE, (DISPLAY PROBLEM?), falling back to frontend: Dialog
<FringeJacket> yup, didn't work
<draik> I was just getting to that, underdog5004...
<draik> What do I need to record what I do on my desktop?
<draik> what app/pkg/etc?
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, you copied what I pasted into your sources.list file and saved it, then did sudo apt-get install gaim?
<underdog5004> and it didn't work?
<underdog5004> !desktoprecorder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktoprecorder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> orient2000 that's not a problem.    what else ?
<FringeJacket> yeah
<orient2000> my xorg does not start, thats all
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, that should have worked.
<underdog5004> orient2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> then do startx
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, pastebin your sources.list
<FringeJacket> I've decided to just go with another method... the non-package method
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, huh?
<underdog5004> how?
<orient2000> I did it before, same think.
<intelikey> orient2000 it's not going to automatically start after you configure it.     run    startx      and see if it works or gives errors
<dhq> i have a rar file which has password feild how do i get the password
<underdog5004> orient2000, what driver did you use?
<underdog5004> dhq, ask the person who made the rar
<dhq> underdog5004: who made rar
<underdog5004> orient2000, vesa will work on _anything_
<dhq> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> if it error     what are they ?    (ignore lines with 'wacom' in them)
<underdog5004> dhq, no, who made the .rar file?
<orient2000> was setup automatically. I do not know
<dhq> underdog5004: well i got the file online
<FringeJacket> the page has alot of options, but I didn't know which other ones wojuld work on my laptop til RJ got back
<orient2000> how to change driver?
<underdog5004> dhq, to add to you pr0nzor collection?
<orient2000> I am not in gui
<draik> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<underdog5004> orient2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> underdog5004 vesa will work on most things.  i have a vidio card that vesa wont work on.  others might have simular
<underdog5004> the first screen asks for the driver
<orient2000> OK I will try again.
<dhq> underdog5004: ????
<underdog5004> dhq, nothing
<intelikey> underdog5004 ok.  gooday and good luck to your penguin
<underdog5004> thanks so much!
<intelikey> FringeJacket what you working on ?
<dhq> underdog5004: do you have any idea on intel grafx cards
<intelikey> dhq i810  ?
<dhq> intelikey: yup
<intelikey> what are you doing to it ?
<intelikey> i simply wasn't trying to follow every thouight in the channel
<FringeJacket> intelikey, can you be more specific
<intelikey> [underdog5004(n=matthew@75.111.25.7)]  can you help FringeJacket?  <<<
<intelikey> i can't if i don't know what you are trying to do..
<intelikey> from what i gather     install something ?
<FringeJacket> install gaim. it should be simple
<draik> I'm using beryl... I'm using beryl...
<dhq> intelikey: i have a laptop using this drive i am using edgy when i start the laptop ,i can see my mouse and the screen is half the half of the scenn is not visible ,then i have close the lid of my laptop and then the screen is ok ;the when i run kdm i face another problem my mouse appears to look distorted the cursor is fuzzy and all then i have to start my mplayer and then i can see my mouse properly any help
<intelikey> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<intelikey> FringeJacket sudo apt-get install gaim
<jordo23> I keep getting errors with Ark......is there a better GUI compression utility that isn't GTK+?
<Minataku> jordo23: Why GUI?
<FringeJacket> "couldn't find package gaim"
<Minataku> But to actually answer
<Minataku> !fileroller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileroller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Unless that's... oh, nvm
<Minataku> It's not even in the repos anyway >.<
<jordo23> Minataku: For KDE....
<Hobbsee> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<dhq> intelikey: any idea
<Minataku> jordo23: I just pack/unpack from the CLI
<Hobbsee> it should find gaim...
<intelikey> dhq   in /boot/grub/menu.lst    on the kernel line  add vga=781   maybe.
<jordo23> Minataku: I honestly don't know compression that well.....how to uncompress a .tar.bz2 file?
<intelikey> dhq and on the gui portion of that problem.   you are not using kernel frame buffering for the xorg driver are you ?    grep -ie driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to see what driver
<dhq> intelikey: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=781 " like this
<Minataku> jordo23: tar xfj file.tar.bz2
<intelikey> FringeJacket sudo apt-get update
<Minataku> I unpack those all the time :3
<intelikey> dhq yes
<intelikey> FringeJacket if that pukes out errors pastebin them.
<jordo23> Minataku: When I run that command it just sits there.....wierd
<Minataku> Give it a minute
<FringeJacket> lovely phrasing
<Minataku> bz2 is a heavy compression algo
<Minataku> If it's a large file it'll take a bit of time
<dhq> intelikey: i am not using frame kernel buffering and i am using driver i810
<intelikey> dhq actually the more i think about it.  i'm not sure  781 is what you want....    maybe 791    one works better on CTR the other on flats
<jordo23> Minataku: Worked.....thanks...
<intelikey> dhq ok.   i'm not sure what is causing the mouse problem then.
<Minataku> jordo23: np
<dhq> intelikey: so i am on an lcd so which one should i used vga 781 or 791
<Minataku> I do all my file administration from the CLI :3
<intelikey> dhq i just said i don't remember   try   781   if that's not it change it....
<intelikey> it only costs a reboot.
<dhq> intelikey: okies thanks dude
<intelikey> not like windows never did you that way....
<intelikey> youre welcome
<dhq> intelikey: when i run xgl my pc gets screwed y doent xgl work :(
<Dr_willis>   xgl is a work in progress
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> i don't know.    you start getting into propritary stuff there and i just back up and watch it crash.
<intelikey> and yes cgl is still green.
<dhq> intelikey: Dr_willis: even with beryl and aiglx :(
<Minataku> Hey
<Minataku> nVidia tries
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> They're with us, not against us
<Dr_willis> and a doze of voodoo, and some waving of the magic wand
<Minataku> ATI is our enemy
<Minataku> Hopefully not anymore since AMD's buyout
<intelikey> if it anit open sourse.  it might as well have M$ stamped on it as far as im concerned.
<Dr_willis> video card makers that are pushing newer and newer stuff we dont need..... :)
<Dr_willis> we need SLI for our desktops!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> s?
<Dr_willis> when your video cards have more memory then your last pc... thats progress!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> FringeJacket did apt get an upset stomoch or not ?
<intelikey> inDiGestIOn
<FringeJacket> not yet
<intelikey> good.
<FringeJacket> but its still going
<intelikey> you must suffer with lots of bandNARROWness  like i do..
<intelikey> dialup ?
<Minataku> If you've got: Nausea, Heartburn, Indigestion; Upset Stomach... DIARRHEA
* Minataku sings the song from the Pepto Max commercial in his head
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<intelikey> pepto dismal
<Minataku> Hey
<Minataku> Pepto is great
<ForgeAus> amd bought out ATI?
<Minataku> That stuff works wonders
<ForgeAus> whats that mean for Video cards?
<Minataku> ForgeAus: Where have you been?
<intelikey> ForgeAus where you been ?
<Minataku> lol
* Minataku high-fives intelikey 
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> I'm here... and there... multitasking
<intelikey> ^5
<ForgeAus> I'm generally an Asus/intel/ATI guy
<ForgeAus> does that mean I'll have to go Nvidia?
<ForgeAus> or go AMD + ATI instead?
<Minataku> ForgeAus: What kind of rent do you pay on that "Under a rock"? I've heard it's expensive
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> probably not.
<Minataku> ForgeAus: As a Linux user you should never have been ATI
<ForgeAus> well I'm only recently a linux user
<Dr_willis> :0
<Minataku> Ah
<Dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> I WAS a windows user (and still consider myself partially as such)
<Dr_willis> I agree.. but lately ive had decent luck with the few ati cards ive had..
<ForgeAus> even though my windows' are kinda dead right now
<Dr_willis> which is suprising
<ForgeAus> if I fix up my partition problems they're likely to get working again
<intelikey> he's a half breed
<Minataku> lol
<ForgeAus> lol
<Minataku> I'm a multibreed
<ForgeAus> I'm an equal opportunity OS enthusiast ok?
<Minataku> Linux/*BSD/*Solaris
<i7ch> hi, can someone send me their /etc/apt/sources.list ? i've just rm'd mine.
<Minataku> I'm an OS collector and Unix fanatic
<ForgeAus> plus I conside Aros and BSD other OS's that I use
<ForgeAus> well I'm mostly new to the *nix side still overall
<Minataku> I gotta say
<Minataku> I _love_ CDE
<ForgeAus> lol
<Minataku> Motif's look FTW
<ForgeAus> yeah I knew that
<ForgeAus> I can't say as I like the diamond-shaped radio buttons
<intelikey> you guys are so geeky
<ForgeAus> nor the drop-down list boxes motif uses by default
<ForgeAus> but thats just aesthetics
<Minataku> intelikey: That's nothing, earlier someone was talking about hash as in drugs
<Red_Herring> intelikey: durr
<Minataku> I said "Here's my hash" and gave them the MD5 hash of my nickname
<Minataku> XD
<ForgeAus> awww and here I thought you meant tables :)
<Minataku> Now THAT'S geeky
<i7ch> anyone, please? just send me your /etc/apt/sources.list , if you're running kubuntu 6.10
<ForgeAus> why i7ch?
* intelikey swats Red_Herring up side the head with a clue-by-4
<ForgeAus> most of mine is commented out!
<intelikey> :)
<i7ch> ForgeAus, i'm going to harvest all your secret passwords from it
<i7ch> i just deleted mine by accident :/
<Red_Herring> hehe
<Red_Herring> no one remembers me
<ForgeAus> theres gpg's in there but no passwords
<Red_Herring> i was here early 06 helpin everyone outz
<ForgeAus> ich7 you got a kubuntu liveCD?
<ForgeAus> if so copy the sources.lst from there
<ForgeAus> easy :)
<i7ch> ForgeAus, possibly.. i guess i could get one from there, didn't think of it
<i7ch> intelikey, thanks man
<ForgeAus> i7ch :) its just one option
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> brb
<i7ch> Red_Herring, dude, early '06! i still remember those days.. you know.. everyone was obsessed about 24 and lost and CSI...
<Red_Herring> 24... rofl.
<Red_Herring> anywayas who needs help
* Red_Herring clasps his hands in anticipation
<Minataku> Red_Herring: Nobody
<Minataku> We helped them all
<Minataku> No more left. Ever.
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> (I wish)
<Red_Herring> whoah.
<Red_Herring> congrats.
<Red_Herring> hehe
<Minataku> Nah, most Kubuntu users are fairly bright, I mean they switched in the first place, right?
<intelikey> well i think i need help      but i dont think you were offering that kind of help.
<Minataku> There's obviously hope for them if they did that
<Red_Herring> Minataku: i dunno
<Red_Herring> i give out mostly kubuntu cds
<Red_Herring> not much ubuntu cds
<Minataku> I meant *buntu
<Minataku> It gets annoying hitting the * all the time
<Red_Herring> meh
<Red_Herring> get used to it!
<Minataku> NEVAR
<intelikey> Red_Herring if i said i couldn't get grub to install do you think you could help me ?
<Minataku> XD
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> intelikey: more info
<i7ch> also, anyone else noticed that azureus from the ubuntu reps has no notification icon? it's just a grey square.
<intelikey> well it won't install on this system.   root is on  sda    mbr is on hda
<crimsun> i7ch: it's fixed in -proposed
<i7ch> crimsun, what's "prposed"?
<Red_Herring> haha
<Red_Herring> intelikey: yeah
<Minataku> The version nobody has
<Red_Herring> thatll cause problems
<Red_Herring> ummm
<Red_Herring> lets see
<Red_Herring> how to fix...
<Red_Herring> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> yeah i know.   shame grub can't boot my box...
<Red_Herring> tried all that?
<intelikey> yeah.
<Red_Herring> tried google/
<intelikey> yeah.
* Red_Herring runs through the typical stuff
* intelikey did too
<Red_Herring> hrmmm
<intelikey> and the exotic stuff...
<Red_Herring> can you get the livecd runnin?
<Red_Herring> erm
<i7ch> crimsun, is that in backports?
<intelikey> sure.
<crimsun> i7ch: no, it's in -proposed
<intelikey> but it won't help
<Red_Herring> what happens when you run 'grub-install'
<i7ch> what the hell is -proposed?
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> Unknown partition table signature
<Red_Herring> hrm
<intelikey> and it repetes 14 times
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<intelikey> ends with that ^
<Red_Herring> wait so explain the hdd makeup
<Red_Herring> you have the boot hd on the IDE hd
<Red_Herring> and the root hd on the sata hd?
<intelikey> ok root is on   /dev/sda
<intelikey> scsi
* Red_Herring kics FringeJacket in the nuts
<Red_Herring> intelikey: make a /boot partition in the boot hd
<intelikey> mmm no can do.  it has another linux installed on it.
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me fix a apt-get problem?
<intelikey> root on /dev/hda
<intelikey> Red_Herring see i have no partitions.
<Red_Herring> wtf?
<Red_Herring> you gotta have partitions
<intelikey> i don't use them.
<Red_Herring> thats. how. hds. work.
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> well i don't have any.
<Minataku> You can put the GRUB Stage 1 on the MBR of one HDD and the rest on another
<Minataku> intelikey: Your boot HDD must have a partition
<intelikey> Minataku yeah but grub can't boot a partitionless hd.
<intelikey> Minataku i have none.   not any partitions.
<Minataku> Red_Herring: You CAN put a filesystem on a raw device
<intelikey> yeas and lilo can boot it.
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> try lilo
<intelikey> :)
<Red_Herring> cuz yeah
<Red_Herring> partitions for the win
<Minataku> intelikey: Sounds like bullplop to me, unless you actually set it up so that the PC boots right from Cyl0 Track0 Head0
<Red_Herring> FringeJacket: pinggggg
<Jucato> wow! Red_Herring? in here?!!? wow!
<Red_Herring> o.O
<Red_Herring> im not allowed to say lilo in here?
<intelikey> Minataku you don't have to   lilo reads raw disk address    so it boots it just fine.
<Red_Herring> you's lagging FringeJacket
<intelikey> but grub uses bios to read files in   so it can't be used on a partitionless disk.
<Minataku> intelikey: The issue is that the BIOS needs an MBR to boot from
<intelikey> there is an mbr.
<Minataku> If the filesystem is the entire device there's no MBR
<Red_Herring> eh
<intelikey> sure there is.
<Red_Herring> the mbr is just 512 bits
<Red_Herring> erm
<Red_Herring> 512 Bytes
<Red_Herring> so it cant take up THAT much
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> the very first 512 bytes of any disk.
<Minataku> I don't think the MBR is a reserved area, I think it has to be set aside
<Red_Herring> its reserved
<intelikey> yep
<Jucato> it's a reserved are
<Jucato> a.k.a. boot sector (iirc)
<Minataku> Hm...
<Minataku> Learn something new every day
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> it appears that FringeJacket has timed out
<Jucato> hrmmmm
<FringeJacket> what are you talking about?
<Red_Herring> either that or she just doesnt like CTCP-PINGs
<intelikey> well actually i think we cross bred two terms there.   the mbr is written in the boot sector
<alex_> I installed grub-splashes, but how do I change them?
<FringeJacket> chill Red
<alex_> I mean grub-splashimages
<Minataku> I don't use those
<FringeJacket> remember... Gprs connection... gotta do things the slow way
<Red_Herring> thats true
<Minataku> Last time I did, when it went wrong GRUB turned invisible XD
<intelikey> so Red_Herring did you decide you couldn't help me install grub ?   lol
<Red_Herring> intelikey: try lilo.
<Red_Herring> i dont think grub CAN do what you want it to
<Minataku> Or maybe LinuxBIOS
<intelikey> Red_Herring that's what i said to begin with   :)
<alex_> Minataku: either way, how do I change the settings ( I want to change default OS and timeout time)
<Minataku> Or quit being a weirdo and partition your damn drives
<Red_Herring> intelikey: ...have you tried lilo?
<Minataku> lol
<Red_Herring> arg now i remembered why i ditched this channel.
<intelikey> Red_Herring yeah i use it all the time.  have too
<Minataku> alex_: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<intelikey> i said that already.  i guess you missed it.
<alex_> Minataku: thanks
<Minataku> alex_: np
<Minataku> Just remember
<intelikey> but you wanted to help someone...
<Minataku> If it screws up and GRUB turns invisible it's still running fine
<Minataku> You just can't see it
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> Red_Herring so i thought i'd offer to let you....
<Red_Herring> ah
* intelikey scrolls up for a repost...
<intelikey> <intelikey> well i think i need help      but i dont think you were offering
<intelikey>             that kind of help.
* intelikey slips a firecracker under Red_Herring 's shoe and lights it.
<Red_Herring> sweeet. rocketfeet
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> :)
<Red_Herring> so who else needs help.
<intelikey> well  i have another issue.   ya want to hear about it ?
<intelikey> :)
<Red_Herring> yesssss
<intelikey> su* won't work on this box
<victor__> hey
<alex_> Minataku: hey, the file grub.conf is not there
<Red_Herring> su*?
<Red_Herring> victor__: hi.
<victor__> hey
<Red_Herring> ....hey!
<intelikey> the asterisk being a wild card meaning anything
<victor__> im having some issues with trying to run wolfenstein enemy territory
<victor__> :)
<Red_Herring> ohhh
<Red_Herring> fun
<intelikey> what issues ?
<Red_Herring> k go on
<Red_Herring> intelikey: as in suse?
<Red_Herring> cuz if you wanna know about suse
<victor__> when I try to join a server, for some reason, it will not download the content
<Red_Herring> go to.... you guessed it #suse
<victor__> wait
<Red_Herring> victor__: do you have r/w privleges to your .et folder?
<victor__> yea
<victor__> thats exactly what i was thinking
<Minataku> alex_: Perhaps it's menu.lst ?
<victor__> i just thought of that right now
<intelikey> Red_Herring mmmm actually suse wont run on here cause it's not installed, but that's not prezactly what i meant.
<victor__> but i have another noob question
<Red_Herring> shoot
<alex_> Minataku: lol
<alex_> Minataku: thanks
<Jucato> bang!
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> I know I have both and one is a link to the other
<Red_Herring> (btw 'sudo chown -R whateverurusernameis ~./et/'
<victor__> if wolfenstein crashes, it locks the mouse up and i cant seem to get out of it
<intelikey> alex_ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<victor__> in windows, i alt-tab and it brings me back to the dekstop
<victor__> doesnt work in kde
<Minataku> victor__: The mechanical Hitler getting his revenge, eh?
<victor__> LOL
<victor__> yea
<victor__> but otherwise
<Red_Herring> umm
<victor__> im very impressed with kubuntu
<Minataku> victor__: Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, "ps -A", look for the process, remember the PID, "kill PID"
<Red_Herring> 'ctl-alt-f1'
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Minataku> If that fails, "kill -9 PID"
<intelikey> victor__ key combo    ctrl+alt+esc
<Red_Herring> killall et.x86 iirc
<Red_Herring> or maybe its et.run
<Minataku> If THAT fails, put head between knees and cry softly
<victor__> doesnt ctrl-alt-f1 bring me to a terminal
<victor__> ?
<victor__> in full screen
<intelikey> see if you can kill the full screen....   if that don't work then more drastic mesures.
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Minataku> Or if you're not averse to restarting all of X, Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<Red_Herring> but then you switch back by hitting ctrl-alt-f7
<victor__> hey!
<victor__> thats cool
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> VTs
<victor__> ok let me try to crash enemy territory
<Minataku> Thank... well actually, thank Microsoft for Virtual Terminals
<victor__> if i leave without saying anything its becuase i wasnt able to get out of the lock
<Minataku> VTs came about in Xenix
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> when did xenix come out ?
<Minataku> Long, long ago
<Minataku> In a galazy far, far away
<Minataku> j/k
<Red_Herring> loooooooong
<Minataku> But it was a long time ago
<intelikey> just wondered  bsd gnu hurd and linux were all born with tty's    err not sure about bsd
<Minataku> They all had TTYs
<Minataku> Since before Unix First Edition
<intelikey> i said born with.
<Minataku> Exactly
<Minataku> TTY is short for TeleTYpe
<intelikey> unix is old.
<Minataku> Nobody actually uses teletypes anymore but the name stuck
<Minataku> intelikey: Very old
<intelikey> three days older than dirt.
<Minataku> All the way back to the 70s at a little place called "Bell Telephone Laboratories"
<intelikey> they made unix vefore they made ice-water...
<Red_Herring> hehe
<intelikey> so Red_Herring about my su sudo kdesu gksudo not working....
<Minataku> www.levenez.com/unix
<Red_Herring> OHH THOSE su*s
<Minataku> The definitive Unix timeline
<Red_Herring> intelikey: whats the error when  you try 'sudo'?
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  sudo
<intelikey> sudo: must be setuid root
<intelikey> :)
<victor__> hey
<victor__> it didnt work
<Red_Herring> hehehe
<victor__> i made enemy territory crash
<Red_Herring> intelikey: you didnt set yourself as a sudoer didja
<victor__> by killing the process
<victor__> and it looked like kde was stuck in "opengl mode" for lack of a better term
<victor__> i couldnt move the mouse
<victor__> and some of the hotkeys didnt work
<victor__> like alt-tab
<intelikey> victor__ if you have to kill it to crash it, aren't we running around in cycrles ?
* Red_Herring agrees
<victor__> im confused
<victor__> ?
<Red_Herring> intelikey: so you arent set to sudo are you
<intelikey> it is crashing on you    normally ?
<victor__> well
<victor__> i changed the permissions on the et folder
<intelikey> Red_Herring want to see my /etc/sudoers ?
<victor__> so it should stop happening now
<victor__> but what if in future
<victor__> it crashes
<Red_Herring> intelikey: sure
<victor__> i want to be able to get out of it without rebooting
<intelikey> # User privilege specification
<intelikey> ALL     ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD :ALL
<victor__> im trying out some linux games
<Red_Herring> wtf?
<Red_Herring> intelikey: you crazy mate?
<victor__> and so far there ok
<intelikey> victor__ alt+SysRQ+R  and  alt+tab
<intelikey> Red_Herring no  why ?
<intelikey> or maybe why ?
<victor__> whats SysRQ?
<intelikey> i guess so....  but why ?
<victor__> the window key?
<Red_Herring> hahaha
<Red_Herring> dont use sysrq
<intelikey> victor__ normally found with [print-screen] 
<Red_Herring> intelikey: thats insanely insecure
<victor__> OH
<intelikey> Red_Herring i don't think so...
<intelikey> and sysRQ+r   just resets the keyboard.
<Red_Herring> that anyone can do any root command at all on your system for no password?
<intelikey> Red_Herring did you not see the error...  and did you not hear that i couldn't use su* ?
<Red_Herring> didja edit it with visudo?
<victor__> umm
<Red_Herring> and have you enabled su
<intelikey> yea visudo    enable ?   i have no passwords...
<victor__> any root command with any user without a password
<victor__> your just asking for trouble
<victor__> like the time i accidently overwrote some libs with older versions
<intelikey> victor__ hehhe i don't think so.
<victor__> i couldn't even use some basic commands
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  sudo su -
<intelikey> sudo: must be setuid root
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~] 
<victor__> is there a way to reset X?
<intelikey> don't look dangerous to me...
<Red_Herring> intelikey: boot in single user mode
<Red_Herring> and run passwd root
<Red_Herring> make a password
<Red_Herring> and then reboot back in normal mode
<intelikey> Red_Herring what for ?    no need to reboot for all that... that's what the root console is for.
<intelikey> what shall i set the root passwd ?  how about   x
<intelikey> ok the root passwd is now   x
<Red_Herring> that works
<Red_Herring> x
<intelikey> now what ?
<Red_Herring> umm
<Red_Herring> run su
<LaserJock> anybody know if it's possible to add a "drawer" to the panel?
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  su
<intelikey> Password:
<intelikey> Chousuke: Authentication failure
<dbglt_> can anyone here recommend some nice looking fonts for a laptop screen?
<intelikey> and yes i did type    x    correctly.
<Red_Herring> LaserJock: kde or gnome =p
<dbglt_> I used arial a lot on my desktop, but for some odd reason, doesn't look as good on the laptop
<Red_Herring> dbglt_: deja vu
<LaserJock> Red_Herring: kde, or I would have asked in #ubuntu ;-)
<Red_Herring> intelikey: k i dunno wtf you did but i got no idea
<intelikey> i mounted the system  "nosuid"  :)
<Jucato> LaserJock: no drawers. but there's a Quick Launcher applet
<intelikey>  /dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nogrpid)
<Jucato> LaserJock: or a "hack": make a directory/folder that contains .desktop files for the programs that you want, then use the Quick FIle Browser applet and point to that directory.
<LaserJock> Jucato: Quick Launcher will probably work, just wanted to have a few often used apps without taking so much space on the pnel
<LaserJock> panel
<Jucato> LaserJock: kool. have fun :)
<LaserJock> Jucato: trying, I'm usually a gnome guy but I periodically check the Kubuntu side out :-)
<intelikey> Red_Herring so with 'nosuid' and no passwds all accounts locked   i have init open one root console for me on tty24  in case i want/need to do any admin things  like start a gui for example...
<Jucato> LaserJock: have you tried Katapult for quick launching of apps? (unless you don't consider typing as a quick way :P )
<intelikey> Red_Herring are you plumb mad at me yet ?
<Mightily-Oats> hey all
<intelikey> hey
<Mightily-Oats> underdog5004: figured out how to change the default soundcard (or usb headphones)
<intelikey> underdog5004 left about an hour ago....
<Red_Herring> intelikey: not quite
<Mightily-Oats> any one had experience with enemy territory and usb headphones.. or routing sound to another soundcard?
<intelikey> should i mention another oddity Red_Herring ?
<intelikey> :)
<Red_Herring> go ahead
<LaserJock> Jucato: oh yeah, I forgot about that. I'm a big QuickSilver fan in OS X
<LaserJock> Jucato: how do I use katapult?
<Jucato> LaserJock: press Alt+Space
<intelikey> like /usr and /local being  symlinks to /   /sbin being a symlink to /bin    meaning all executables are in /bin ....
<intelikey> not using 'alternatives' ....     not having /home or /root
<LaserJock> Jucato: can you change Katapult settings somewhere?
<LaserJock> Jucato: sorry for the silly questions
<LaserJock> I should just go bug Hobbsee
<Jucato> LaserJock: Katapult can have a systray icon for easy configs but someone hid it by default :P
<Jucato> LaserJock: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C to bring up a pop menu
<LaserJock> ah perfect
<Jucato> nah it's ok. I answer silly questions too :P
<intelikey> Red_Herring that's about all....    other than that and the fact that i reconfigured everything....   it's pretty much default.  :)
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  mem
<intelikey> Mem usage: 14/249 MB (5%)
<N9NU-|-Linux> HI. I have one addition question. I am on ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.6/kubuntu/   and are looking for the 3.5.6 packages that have supposedly been uploaded, but all I have found were pool-edgy --- no Feisty folder
<N9NU-|-Linux> am i looking in the wrong place
<Jucato> N9NU-|-Linux: just simply dist-upgrade in feisty and you'll have 3.5.6
<Jucato> no need to add a special repository
<N9NU-|-Linux> ok.tnx. just getting used to doing the package thing upgade automatically is all
<Sohrab81> hi guys
<Sohrab81> I have a little q about beryl
<Jucato> !beryl | Sohrab81
<ubotu> Sohrab81: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<poland-bot> Title: The Beryl Project Index page (at forum.beryl-project.org)
<Sohrab81> although it is general'
<Sohrab81> I know
<abattoir> there's a new bot?
<Jucato> hm..
<Sohrab81>  but I just installed beryl from svn
<Sohrab81> and I like to uninstall it
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: wha'ts htis now?
<Sohrab81> how?
<Jucato> Sohrab81: how did you install it? compiled?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: just bugging people here
<Hobbsee> poland: please get rid of your bot.
<Sohrab81> yeah
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: got kubuntu-desktop installed
<Sohrab81> the makeall script
<intelikey> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poland-bot> Title: Ubotu factoids (at bots.ubuntulinux.nl)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: nice
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Jucato wonders who owned the bot
<Hobbsee> Jucato: poland
<Sohrab81> the make uninstall dows not work
<intelikey> foxtrot@wnpgmb01dc2-108-101.dynamic.mts.net
<Jucato> Sohrab81: if it's from a script, then it probably has an uninstall command. but it's not a "general question" because it's a script from Beryl. might want to ask in #beryl about it
<Jucato> tsk tsk.. poland...
<Sohrab81> ok
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: kmail is pretty darn cool
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yes, assuming you're not using imap :)
<Sohrab81> Jucato thanks anyway
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I am, and it's still better than evo
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: :)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: maybe not as good as Thunderbird, but decent
<intelikey> didn't take much did it ?
<intelikey> to be better than evo....
<intelikey> !info kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<LaserJock> yeah, I used evo all of like 5 min. I think
<LaserJock> it ate my IMAP setup and I never looked back
<intelikey> thunderbird it 50m installed  or something like that and kmail is 7
<Mightily-Oats> is there any way to disable a sound card so everything has to go through a different one?
<intelikey> maybe it was 30   i forget
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> did you look there ^
<unix_infidel> Mightily-Oats: a simple way to is to just remove the kernel module drivers.
<unix_infidel> admittedly not the best way.
<intelikey> crude but affective.
<Mightily-Oats> intelikey: thanks... been googling everything i can think of
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it's got a rather nasty bug with selecting imap mails, i'm afraid
* Hobbsee --> out
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats i'm not positive it's on those  but i think it is.
<Mightily-Oats> unix_infidel: thanks but thats a bit too much.. i need both.. but just the ability to turn one off
<unix_infidel> Mightily-Oats: that's what it'll do in essence.
<unix_infidel> whenever you need access to it again, just modprobe the correct module and it'll be on in less than a second.
<intelikey> and most apps have the ability to select the output    asound and alsa are your friends.
<unix_infidel> i'd guess that's how "Disable" on windows works, unless its using some abstract hardware abstraction layer.
<crazy_bus> My ext3 and ext3 mounted as ext2 filesystems have being losing files on me.  What can I do?
<Mightily-Oats> unix_infidel: oh... that might work.. how do i disable a module?
<Mightily-Oats> and i guess.. re enable it?
<intelikey> crazy_bus mounted as ext2 it's still loosing data ?
<crazy_bus> yep
<intelikey> eeeek
<unix_infidel> modprobe -r [module]  to "disable" modprobe [module]  to "enable"
<Mightily-Oats> intelikey: i used alsoconf.. it works for some things.. but others still default to the first card
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats yes thats why i mentioned the app specific settings.
<intelikey> crazy_bus as heep mo' betta' n' good.  is to things that never fail to preform flawlessly,   that's  worser than awfulest...
<Mightily-Oats> intelikey: i cant figure out the settings for some of the apps... but thanks
<Mightily-Oats> unix_infidel: if my cards an intel soundcard would the module to disable be snd_hda_intel?
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats np.   and the docs do mention using asound-conf or something to turn one card off   iirc.
<unix_infidel> Mightily-Oats: if you want to do it with modprobe, yes if that's your module for your sound card.
<unix_infidel> i would recommend doing it intelikey's way though.
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats and   lsmod   lists modules that are inserted.... but you knew that.
<Mightily-Oats> intelikey: yep.. thanks
<crazy_bus> intelikey: can you explain what you said to me?
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mightily-Oats> i think id better explain better whats happening... ive been given a logitech usb headset and from what ive seen. it adds itself as a second soundcard
<intelikey> crazy_bus just that i feel for you. man.   i just can't reach you.
<Mightily-Oats> which means i have to change the default card... i used alsaconf to do this and it works on some apps... but in testing everything i tried enemy territory and it wouldnt hold to the alsaconf setting
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats the cat command will reveal the module  i think.
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mightily-Oats> intelikey: that shows me the cards installed
<smaggard> hey
<Mightily-Oats> both the headset and normal card are listed
<intelikey> and module names ?
<Phlosten> does anyone know if kmail has a better way of filtering imap messages? atm it downloads each and every new message before it moves it, very slow
<intelikey> minus snd-  of course.
<madbox> how do i install beryl on kubuntu?
<Mightily-Oats> didnt doesnt look like it
<smaggard> can i like integrate amarok into my taskbar?
<intelikey> !beryl | madbox
<ubotu> madbox: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<madbox> thx, problem though, do I read the ubuntu one..
<madbox> also, I have just been confused because I tried installing it on my Ubuntu system but it never worked
<intelikey> smaggard does hitting the upper left [X]   not do that ?
<madbox> and now that I got kubuntu, and because it doesnt have XGL idk what to do..
<smaggard> no i mean like be able to see whats playing and stuff still
<smaggard> but yeah right now it will minimize to just the taskbar next to the clock and have just an icon which is ok i guess
<intelikey> madbox that's what the  Help in #ubuntu-effects   part is about.
<smaggard> its ok if it cant be done its not that big a deal
<Mightily-Oats> thanks all... ill leave this sound prob and come back a bit later.. my heads about to explode
<intelikey> smaggard you should be able to see what's playing by hovering the mouse on it...
<intelikey> ?
<smaggard> yeh i know but i thought i saw some desktops with like a mini view of amarok in the taskbar
<smaggard> and also the controls
<madbox> thx intelikey
<intelikey> Mightily-Oats if you catch crimsun around   i think he's the alsa guru...
<intelikey> oooops too late.
<crazy_bus> intelikey: got any suggestions on what I should do?  Install dapper-drake (keep in mind that my system wasn't deleting files until two weeks ago and I've had edgy installed since launch), get a new harddrive?  Use a different filesystem?
<intelikey> madbox np  yw
<intelikey> crazy_bus i'd really take a long hard look at that hd.   it's not that the kernel 'can't' do that to you.  it just that it's exscreemly rare.   like hen's teeth chicken's lips or snake hips...
<intelikey> all three are pretty rare...
<crazy_bus> how do I take a look at the harddrive?  I've done fsck, and fsck -c
<draik> Anyone here recommend a good session recorder? Istanbul is a bunch of bull
<intelikey> crazy_bus backup anything on it you want to keep and badblocks -w   that drive.  not a partition the whole drive.    not -w write mode is data destructive... it will need to run all night probably.  it will make maybe three passes over the whole drive...
<intelikey> crazy_bus from a liveCD of course.    badblocks -wp 5 /dev/hda    or sda  or what ever it is.     you might find the problem that way.  and if not you will know for sure that it's not hardware.
<crazy_bus> intelikey: how do you use the badblocks command?  I typed badblock /pathofharddrive but it wouldn't work
<intelikey> just like i typed it ^
<intelikey> sudo it.
<intelikey> sudo badblocks -wp /dev/hda
<intelikey> assuming hda for the disk address...
<intelikey> sudo badblocks -wp 5 /dev/hda
<intelikey> forgot the number... it's getting late.
<crazy_bus> do I type -wp or -wp 5?
<intelikey> and on that note.  -wp 5
<XenThraL> is there a command that sets up all the default options back in the OS?
<crazy_bus> can you do the badblocks command on the kubuntu livecd or is there a better way?
<crazy_bus> bye I'll log out into the knoppix livecd now
<intelikey> XenThraL find ~/ -type d -exec rm -fr '{}' \; ;find ~/ -type f ! -name .bash* -exec rm '{}' \;
<XenThraL> ...is that rtfm ?
<intelikey> that's everything that the user has set.  system settings would be more dificult.    note that will also remove files in your home dir.   you said all back to default   i took you literally.
<XenThraL> think a fresh install would be better then
<intelikey> if you didn't want an empty home dir you should say so.
<XenThraL> urgh, its so annoying setting up firefox though
<XenThraL> and, reinstalling everything
<XenThraL> screw it, I'll just format
<madbox> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<madbox> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla
<madbox> dir= /usr/lib/mozilla
<madbox> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<intelikey> you can check out of the gui and do rm -fr ~/.kde    and reset most things
<madbox> any ideas
<intelikey> is it there ?
<intelikey> madbox and i don't think you can use a space without a quote
<intelikey> dir=/usr/lib/mozilla
<intelikey> dir=" /usr/lib/mozilla"  <<< that would work too.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  win= bob
<intelikey> bash: ./bob: Permission denied
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  win=" bob"
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  echo $win
<intelikey> bob
<intelikey> see    ^
<intelikey> Q= ls
<intelikey> there is a good test for that  ^
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  echo $Q
<intelikey> Q=" ls"
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  echo $Q
<intelikey> ls
<phobiac> When I run a game in dosbox, after it starts and I click on the screen it grabs my mouse. Is there anyway to stop dosbox from grabbing the mouse?
<intelikey> phobiac in the configs   iirc.
<intelikey> in the dosbox  configs
<shriram> has anyone setup an ATI mobility radeon x1300 successfully here?
<madbox> so whats great about kubuntu compared to ubuntu?
<madbox> yes, its my first day on linux
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Veric> Mmm...Netsplits, fun.
<Veric> I have a Kubuntu related question...Sort of O_o think anyone can help?
<hyper_ch> Veric: just ask :)
<Veric> Well, I've heard it was possible to play WoW via WINE, does anyone know how this is possible?
<Veric> (I'm really new to Kubuntu, so please excuse my lack of understanding of the extremely technical Linux-related terms...)
<hyper_ch> Veric: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org --> I think there is a howto for wine
<hyper_ch> Veric: I mean for wine and wow
<Jucato> there's also a #winehq channel
<aliasgherman> Please help me resolving a strange and interesting problem
<aliasgherman> It is regarding SFTP
<aliasgherman> when I connect to a computer via ssh or sftp command it works fine
<aliasgherman> But when I use the GUI interface then
<aliasgherman> SFTP says that it cannot communicate to ssh
<aliasgherman> please tell me how to resolve that issue
<Jucato> aliasgherman: sftp:/ in Konqueror?
<hyper_ch> aliasgherman: tried sftp in KFTPGrabber ?
<aliasgherman> I tried
<aliasgherman> SFP by pressing Alt+  F2 keys
<aliasgherman> (RUN COMMAND)
<aliasgherman> Also tried it in konquerer
<aliasgherman> but it says (Error Talking to SSH)
<aliasgherman> Now I always have to use SCP command to transfer files
<Jucato> how about fish:/ in Konqueror?
<aliasgherman> I donot know about fish? Please tell me its syntax
<Jucato> same way you use other kioslaves, like sftp:/
<Jucato> (afaik)
<aliasgherman> Wait I am trying to do this
<underdog5004> fish //ipaddress/path/to/folder
<underdog5004> fish://
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> aliasgherman, fish://ipaddress/path/to/folder
<underdog5004> just so you know
<aliasgherman> Thankyou very much
<aliasgherman> it is working
<aliasgherman> and by the way.
<Jucato> fish:// worked?
<aliasgherman>  SFTP is working in Konquerer. But not working via RUN Command !
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> it's not a command, although I think it should have opened in Konqueror if run that way
<underdog5004> lol
<aliasgherman> Yes ! Fish swims great :)
<underdog5004> aliasgherman, just discovered fish the other day...it's so cool
<underdog5004> like ftp, but easier
<Jucato> sftp:/ and fish:/ both use SSH, afaik.
<aliasgherman> Now my second question follows
<Jucato> I just don't know the exact diff
<aliasgherman> When I tried to login into the PC (Kubuntu 6.10)
<ForgeAus> GRRRR I am SOOO annoyed with my ISP
<aliasgherman> I entered my password and Login
<ForgeAus> getting disconnected in the middle of a download is NOT a good thing
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, who you using?
<aliasgherman> it accepted and then the monitor blinked
<aliasgherman> and then the login screen was back .
<dbglt> wget -c :p
<aliasgherman> why is that so.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kget?
<ForgeAus> just a private dude... he undercuts the cost for me
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, oh yeah, I remember now
<ForgeAus> kget was fine but sometimes theres downloads it doesn't detect the size of and stuff... so instead of resuming it restarts
<ForgeAus> but I'm not sure resuming is a good idea either
<ForgeAus> see with thi sISP he uses a "mikrotik?" or something box that has a web-based login...
<ForgeAus> and even when I'm using IRC any interent request returns a html page
<ForgeAus> It hink the html page (small as it may be) is corrupting my downloads
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, what kind of speeds are you getting?
<ForgeAus> its only equiv to a 256 k connection but thats all I asked for/wanted
<ForgeAus> I'm more concerned about stability than speed
<underdog5004> I get that
<ForgeAus> plus more speed means I fill up my hard drives quicker! lol
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, that's when you hit target for 20 dollar 200 gig hard drives...
<ubuntu> hey all
<aliasgherman> When I login to Kubuntu. The login screen vanishes and then reappers. How to solve this ?
<underdog5004> of course...they fail in a few months....
<ForgeAus> I already have 2 160 gig drives
<ForgeAus> I've had these for a long itme now
<ForgeAus> I always buy good quality hard drives
<flo> what does this line nmi_watchdog=0 should do in the grub menu.list? what does'it meen?
<underdog5004> lol, Seagates, right? I love seagate...and WD...Maxtor sucks
<ForgeAus> (not sure exactly how I managed that but I was willing to pay and got good ones)
<ForgeAus> yeah seagate...
<ForgeAus> I defaulted to them after Quantum Fireballs
<ForgeAus> in fact I even have a drive in my PC I can't even use!
<ForgeAus> (due to sata compatibility mode)
<underdog5004> Fireballs live up to their name...
<ForgeAus> (I can either have primary IDE, + secondary IDE  or sata + 1 IDE or sata + other IDE.... but not all 3)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, that's lame...
<ForgeAus> and since I'm dualbooting in 98 I need that compatibility mode
<underdog5004> omg...98? why!?!
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok just that I have one more IDE drive than my os's/bios can handle
<ForgeAus> because I want to
<underdog5004> but...98?!?
<Lynoure> underdog5004: Games is a common reason
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with it?
<underdog5004> XP is better than that!
<ForgeAus> works fine
<aliasgherman> Please consider this problem too.
<aliasgherman> When I login to Kubuntu. The login screen vanishes and then reappers. How to solve this ?
<ForgeAus> yes I have XP but my XP is broken right now
<ForgeAus> (98 is my fallback)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, sucks
<underdog5004> I mean, that sucks
<ForgeAus> alias.. I have had that problem too
<ForgeAus> in a virtual machine tho
<underdog5004> aliasgherman, I don't know. I can't help you.
<ForgeAus> it may mean your drive's full
<ForgeAus> or it could be some other problem that I don't know about
<aliasgherman> OK, there is a hint. When i run the command users in console. it returns me User User. (Two User with the same name). Can this be linked ?
<underdog5004> despite everyone's best assurances, I still believe that linux (kubuntu in my case) is still pretty buggy...
<ForgeAus> Lynoure in my case its actually suprising games isn't the reason
<ForgeAus> I rarely use the 98 drive but it feels like a safety blanket...
<ForgeAus> so I'm happy its there
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I use a DSL cd as a safety net...
<underdog5004> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<underdog5004> whoops...I meant Damn Small Linux
<tanlaan> anyone know of a script to change a fresh install of kubuntu into a fresh install of ubuntu? *it will be faster than downloading the iso of ubuntu, and i already have kubuntu*
<aliasgherman> Well, if you talk about bugs. Then I have seen that usually right clicking a .odt file on the Desktop crashes the system. We have the same problem on four PCs in our office
<ForgeAus> lol yeah I got that too
<tanlaan> im expecting there to be like a shell script to do so
<ForgeAus> and RIP linux
<ForgeAus> and some other recovery/rescue CD
<underdog5004> I love linux liveCD's
<ForgeAus> me 2
<ForgeAus> I tried last night to get PXE up and running
<underdog5004> pxe? Is that network booting?
<underdog5004> Pre eXecution Environment?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> (sorry got distracted I had a phone call)
<ForgeAus> yeah but the DHCP messed up my DHCP client address
<underdog5004> what?! real life is more important than your online friends? you need to re-evaluate your priorities!
<ForgeAus> so it kinda killed my internet... (till I uninstalle the server)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, that sucks
<ForgeAus> rofl underdog
<ForgeAus> maybe I need a DHCP relay instead... but what I really need is to understand the options better
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I generally have a konsole up on my desktop, but sometimes I close it...but when I do, I need it within 5 minutes...lol
<ForgeAus> theres a PXE channel anyway
<ForgeAus> rofl same
<ForgeAus> I have to get used to running apps with a & on the end so I don't need to open new instances of the shell
<underdog5004> I just don't get how people can work w/o a gui...even if just for pics on the interwebs...
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, does & pipe it to the background?
<ForgeAus> um I think & kinda is like a task switcher
<underdog5004> s/pipe/fork
<ForgeAus> something liket that not entirely sure
<ForgeAus> it lets you continue using the console while the app runs along with it
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I see
<underdog5004> very usefull
<ForgeAus> (normally its a gui app you run with the & but can be others
<ForgeAus> yeah
<underdog5004> but how to get back to it?
<ForgeAus> although some come up with messages during your console session
<ForgeAus> that much I aren't sure of
<underdog5004> nice
<ForgeAus> I think I saw someone do it a long time back at uni
<ForgeAus> so there is a way I'm pretty sure
<underdog5004> I have to use killall to stop process like that...lol
<ForgeAus> I just don't know how
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I prefer screen
<ForgeAus> lol well you on'y put things there that you want to stay running
<underdog5004> an old unix proggie, but very nice
<tanlaan> i know i can us "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" *somthing like that* to get something similar to ubuntu, but i want my computer to be identical to a fresh ubuntu install
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I use screen to keep rtorrent running on my server
<ForgeAus> and if it eats up your console for a gui app its better to & it so you don't need to keep the console open/or can use it for other things
<ForgeAus> I don't think I got rtorrent
<underdog5004> tanlaan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, in what fashion?
<tanlaan> thank you
<ForgeAus> well if you run something.. say kdesu kate
<ForgeAus> you don't get a prompt back in your console
<ForgeAus> it just runs until you quit the kate app
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, right....
<ForgeAus> but if you use &
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, no, I meant what didn't you get about rtorrent?
<ForgeAus> no I meant I don't have that software not that I don't get it
<ForgeAus> its obviously a bittorrent client or something of the sort
<Jucato> ForgeAus: strangely enough, some apps continue on running now...
<Jucato> if you launch them from the CLI without &
<underdog5004> !rtorrent | ForgeAus
<ubotu> forgeaus: rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<ForgeAus> Jucato I still get messages sometimes from some even with them running
<underdog5004> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ForgeAus: weird... what KDE version?
<ForgeAus> edgy with kde 3.5.x (not sure which x)
<Jucato> unless you added the repo from Kubuntu.org, that would be 3.5.5
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, ncurses is a tui (text user interface). It's a compromise between gui and cli
<ForgeAus> ahh .6
<ForgeAus> 3.5.6
<underdog5004> I've got 3.5.6
<ForgeAus> yeah I added lotsa repos.. but removed lots 2
<Jucato> well I still get some messages, but if I hit Ctrl+C in CLI or close Konsole, the app still runs
<Jucato> at least for some
<ForgeAus> control C? ... I thought that was meant to quit the app
<Jucato> some just close
<ForgeAus> Id rather not do that
<Jucato> that's what I meant
<ForgeAus> seems like some kinda discontinuity between cli and gui
<underdog5004> I do killall process_name
<ForgeAus> why kill all processes?
<ForgeAus> oh the name
<ForgeAus> if you know the process name thats kewl
<ForgeAus> or the PID
<ForgeAus> kill is ok I guess but I'd prefer to quit them in the gui if they're gui apps
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, and you can get that from top
<ForgeAus> that way cleanly gets you back to the prompt
<ForgeAus> as for cli/curses apps I don't know how to switch back to them
<tearlow_> Anyone with exceprience with NSF (Nintendo Sound File) that might be able to assist with Amarok?
<ForgeAus> NSF? um I  heard of SPC for super nintendo
<underdog5004> I was referring to cli apps
<ForgeAus> which console is NSF? gamecube?
<ForgeAus> NES?
<tearlow_> NES 8bit ;-)
<XenThraL> whats the name of the module Monitor & Display in the universe?
<XenThraL> says it can't load it
<ForgeAus> IC
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I do screen, then the process, then I can exit the term and they'll keep running...to get back, I just type in screen -r
<underdog5004> good stuff
<ForgeAus> interesting underdog
<ForgeAus> whats control Z do?
<underdog5004> pauses, I think
<triker> #kubuntu-es
<underdog5004> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ForgeAus> how do you "switch out" of an app like pico?
<tearlow_> While using .xine the files sounds as they should but way too aplified it's like you've blown a speak but the mixer settings set alright...
<ForgeAus> you can quit it but can you multitask it?
<ForgeAus> you could have multiple console sessions open thats one way to multitask with it
<ForgeAus> (ok sorry I should say nano)
<underdog5004> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<ForgeAus> gedit seems pretty generic to me
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I believe you can give each screen a name, then recall that name w/ -r... but I'm not sure...never needed to...
<Jucato> at first glance, it seems so. but it's *almost* as powerful as kate
<XenThraL> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<ForgeAus> Jucato just in different areas?
<ForgeAus> I like Kdevelop
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah. Kate is still more advanced, not to mention more widely used
<ForgeAus> eclipse is big but its good
<XenThraL> Code::blocks is great
<ForgeAus> pida I don't know anythinga bout
<Jucato> (kate kpart is used in more areas than one)
<XenThraL> can anyone tell me the monitor & display module?
<ForgeAus> vim (so I guess by default gvim) are popular like emacs...
<XenThraL> think I somehow uninstalled it
<underdog5004> I like vim
<Jucato> XenThraL: kde-guidance
<underdog5004> much more intuitive that vi
<Jucato> XenThraL: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<ForgeAus> but personally I hate any editor that you can't type and delete, etc without switching modes...
<XenThraL> thank you Jucato
<FringeJacket> underdog5004: thanks for helping me before, I got it loaded
<ForgeAus> with a gui involved I'm not sure how that changes things, I've never really tried them in gui
<XenThraL> seems my major problem with linux is
<XenThraL> I keep breaking it
<ForgeAus> Xen, I have had that trouble too
<ForgeAus> Adept seems to help tho
<XenThraL> I get very little done
<XenThraL> I mostly just sit around and fidget until it breaks
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, awesome!
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, what did you have to do?
<XenThraL> then i gotta do a fresh install
<XenThraL> this is my 4th kubuntu
<XenThraL> :/
<ForgeAus> Xen not necessarily but a fresh install is an easy way to fix
<XenThraL> eh, I tend to do those a lot
<ForgeAus> me personally I found I learnt more about it if I didn't start fresh
<XenThraL> coming from windows
<ForgeAus> but I needed lotsa help (like from here) to do so
<notech> sounds like a windows theory
* XenThraL nods @ notech
<XenThraL> long time windows user, just recently adapting to linux
<Jucato> more like a windows habit :)
<ForgeAus> yeah same Xen
<Jucato> time to slowly get rid of those :)
<XenThraL> and not adapting as much as looking at my problems with a hammer and seeing a bunch of nails
<ForgeAus> i never had the habit of fresh installing under windows either
<XenThraL> ok, I just reinstalled kguidance
<ForgeAus> but then I had more of an idea what I was doing in windows... more used to it
<XenThraL> can I just ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<FringeJacket> underdog5004: I downloaded the whole thing again, and it fixed the one mistake
<FringeJacket> it was missing spellchecker
<ForgeAus> you can if you want to log in again
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, yay!
<XenThraL> oh well, here it goes
<ForgeAus> or logout from the kmenu
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, so, how do you like linux so far?
<FringeJacket> underdog5004: I checked my log files and I saw that it had an error in it at in regaurds to spellcheckr, and it got fixed
<ForgeAus> wb Xen
<XenThraL> worked, thanks again Jucato
<FringeJacket> underdog5004: Red_Herring got me hooked, I would've never known the issue wuth xp
<Jucato> XenThraL: you're welcome
<underdog5004> welcome to the revolution, FringeJacket
<FringeJacket> underdog5004: I'm Katie btw, thanks again for your help
<underdog5004> whoa...a girl!?! Using Linux?!?
<underdog5004> ok, I know, that's an old joke...my gf uses linux (I got her hooked)
<ForgeAus> lol underdog
<underdog5004> FringeJacket, remember, you just gotta stick w/ it!
<KatieS> a girl, a cs new major
<underdog5004> cs == computer science?
<KatieS> I'm sure there's a few girls in here right?
<crimsun> sure. One of the core Kubuntu devs is a "she", too.
<KatieS> yup
<dbglt> "she"
<dbglt> cute.
<underdog5004> KatieS, the main secret to using this channel effectively is not even _hinting_ that there is anything feminine about you, otherwise you get pm'ed all over the place to cyber...lol
<Jucato> there are some who drop by once in a while
<Jucato> actually, the Kubuntu Community Manager is a girl
<crimsun> yes, that would be the one I'm referring to ;)
<Jucato> :P
<crimsun> Sarah and her stick of doom
<Jucato> too bad she ain't here :P
<ForgeAus> probably too busy to IRC
<KatieS> I thought so, I mean I know I'm a bit odd but still
<XenThraL> can someone say 'xen' real quick please?
<Jucato> nah
<XenThraL> (just to test highlight)
<underdog5004> xen
<XenThraL> thanks
<underdog5004> XenThraL,
<Jucato> it's almost 8pm over there
<Jucato> xen ?
<XenThraL> done, thanks
<KatieS> underdog5004: I don't do much like a girl... I work on cars and work in the carpenter's shop
<underdog5004> nice
<Jucato> yeah! a girl who knows how to get the job done :)
<underdog5004> I don't do much like a boy...I sit at my computer and kiss my gf...that's about it for my masculinity...
<underdog5004> I have a feeling my facial hair is gonna come in any day now
<underdog5004> so...on that happy note...
<Jucato> by any chance, does anyone know if the Ubuntu's Human icon theme have a blue version for KDE?
<KatieS> underdog5004: now if Icould only fix the fact that I have to use my stupid cell phone I'll be happy
<underdog5004> what's wrong w/ skype (besides the non-portability?
<KatieS> underdog5004: how old are you?!?!?
<underdog5004> )
<underdog5004> 18
<underdog5004> hee hee hee
<KatieS> Jucato: yup, I'm aunique girl that way
<KatieS> underdog5004: youmake me feel oooooooooold... and I do one thing here and there to make me girly,
<KatieS> underdog5004: but nevr cyber.
<ForgeAus> um Jucato I think there is one
<dbglt> I feel as if I have just walked into an AOL chat room.
<XenThraL> unique?
<ForgeAus> blubuntu would have one
* XenThraL knows some chicks that weld
<XenThraL> think thats butcher then car repair :p
<ForgeAus> but I don't think you can change gnome apps' icon theme in kde
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there's a Human Azul, but none for KDE it seems
<KatieS> underdog5004: I meant connecting through my cell phone... gprs style
<underdog5004> gprs? like a cell phone modem?
<ForgeAus> how about tango?
<Jucato> er.. no thanks :)
<ForgeAus> no tangerine tango
<XenThraL> I have a pretty specific problem
* Jucato looks
<XenThraL> uh
<XenThraL> I registered an extension, .cbp
<XenThraL> code blocks project
<XenThraL> thing is, when I click on the file
<XenThraL> it opens a new instance of code blocks
<KatieS> underdog5004: yeah, not like calling on a cellphone... cell phone modem
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the Tango icons in KDE-Look is a bit of a bother to install, from the looks of it
<XenThraL> I want this second file to open in the already existing instance
<Lynoure> XenThraL: extention to what?
<XenThraL> how would I go about setting that up?
<XenThraL> file extension in conqueror
<ForgeAus> I dunno how I got them then
<XenThraL> myproject.cbp
<XenThraL> *.cbp
<ForgeAus> prolly one of the packages I got had it built in
<underdog5004> KatieS, sounds pretty complicated...I know that most cell phone companies cripple their phones in that respect unless you pay them booku bucks
<ForgeAus> I just can't stand ubuntu's brown/orange lol
<Jucato> neither can I lol
<XenThraL> same here
* XenThraL despises orange
<ForgeAus> but there is blubuntu
<Jucato> but I can easily turn GNOME blue anyway
<KatieS> underdog5004: I get 230.4 kbps most of the time
<dettoaltrimenti> is it safe to delete any program in adept that ends in "-dev"?
<Jucato> delete?
<dettoaltrimenti> theyre just things for programmers, right
<ForgeAus> dettoal not ALL but to uninstall -dev's is often ok
<dettoaltrimenti> remove
<Jucato> you can't "delete" programs in Adept.
<ForgeAus> some apps require the -dev... few but some
<Jucato> yes they are used for compiling
<Lynoure> XenThraL: man for Code Blocks might give the command line for opening a file, and perhaps using that will help
<ForgeAus> any particular -dev your looking to get rid of?
<Lynoure> XenThraL: (just guessing, never used the app)
<XenThraL> uhm
<XenThraL> is there a '--f' flag of sorts that is generally used for this?
<ForgeAus> something like eclipse I know requires some -dev's
<Lynoure> XenThraL: That's why I recommended checking the man
<ForgeAus> mono does too from memory...
<ForgeAus> but they're programming things
<ForgeAus> as for normal apps none that I can think of offhand
<Lynoure> XenThraL: man codeblocks  (or whatever the command for starting it is)
<ForgeAus> Code Blocks?
<ForgeAus> is that an IDE of some kind?
<XenThraL> yes
<XenThraL> built on wxWidgets
<firecrotch> codeblocks manpage for those who don't have codeblocks: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/codeblocks.1.html
<ForgeAus> is there an app like visula or sanscript for Linux?
<firecrotch> I don't see anything in there about opening something in an existing codeblocks instance
<XenThraL> indeed
<firecrotch> XenThraL:  Doesn't codeblocks have an Open File thing on the File menu?
<bxnp> but sanscript is allso availible for linux ForgeAus
<XenThraL> yes, but it was more of a matter of learning how to set that up
<XenThraL> rather then absolute necessity
<firecrotch> Ah, gotcha
<ForgeAus> ahh thanx bx :)
<ForgeAus> it sprobably not free tho right?
<bxnp> yep its not free, but if you already worked with sanscript it would be the logical thing todo and buy the software
<bxnp> ForgeAus: any experience making things with ajax
<ForgeAus> bxnp not as yet
<ForgeAus> mostly just asp.net
<bxnp> asp.net no php coding experience
<ForgeAus> It was on the PC's at uni I went to ... I kinda liked toying with it...
<ForgeAus> not sure what they used it for tho
<ForgeAus> (sanscript that is)
<ForgeAus> nope no php
<ForgeAus> I'm looking into python/boo alot lately
<ForgeAus> not interested in perl
<bxnp> btw is it just me i have huge lag
<XenThraL> 631 ms here (brazil)
<bxnp> 57 seconds and i am in holland
<bxnp> well no its 218 ms
<ForgeAus> 763 but I'm downloading other stuff and Australia here
<bxnp> now
<underdog5004> how can I check lag time to the irc server?
<bxnp> dunno underdog5004 my client shows it
<ForgeAus> konversation tells you in the bottom RH corner
<underdog5004> lol...I'm using xchat
<ForgeAus> different apps you might need to use the ping command
<XenThraL> think its an option in xchat
<XenThraL> that you have to enable
<XenThraL> but not 100% sure
<ForgeAus> ie /ping <user> or <self>
<KatieS> bottom right corner
<ForgeAus> ahh 1 sec... eek its getting worse!
<bxnp> anyone experience with ajax
<underdog5004> getting about 48 ms
<bxnp> yeah well me is at 5 at the moment
<devilsadvocate> is there any way to disable apt-index-watch ?
<KatieS> y'all, I've got 30s.... be happy
<ForgeAus> code blocks looks great!
<ForgeAus> any better and it'd rival  sharpdevelop! lol
<carefreecamel> do I need to use a lighter or a match on my computer for the firewall to start?
<underdog5004> carefreecamel, no.
<devilsadvocate> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, is there a switch that lights it?
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, I looked at the inside but I see nothing
<underdog5004> carefreecamel, no. Use the iptables command
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, it won't burn me will it
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, where do the flames come out of, the front?
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, the front of the case?
<underdog5004> !offtopic | carefreecamel
<ubotu> carefreecamel: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, nevermind I do see the penguin holding a match on the website of firestarter, so I take this as a hint, I need a match
<underdog5004> Or I could call the ops.
<carefreecamel> underdog5004, I will download the pdf instructions
<underdog5004> good plan!
<carefreecamel> matchmaker matchmaker make me a match
<underdog5004> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carefreecamel> !camelmeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camelmeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crazy_bus> I typed sudo badblocks -wp5 /dev/hda1 and it didn't come up with any messages.  Does that mean I don't have bad sectors?
<_4strO> yop yop
<bxnp> i hate lag
<KatieS> meeeeeeeee too
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Fleebailey66] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes o here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Fleebailey66> oops
* ForgeAus casts a create spell and hands bxnp a sword with wich to bravely do battle with the lag monster!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Fleebailey66] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Fleebailey66> didnt know i could do that
<Fleebailey66> heh
<Fleebailey66> not enough sleep for to long
<Bxnp> lol @ ForgeAus :)
<ForgeAus> do what?
<Fleebailey66> change topic
<Fleebailey66> or it said i did
<Fleebailey66> you were to busy casting spells
<ForgeAus> well all you need for tha is op privileges
<Fleebailey66> =)
<ForgeAus> or perhaps a channel service (depending on the network)
<underdog5004> how exactly does one _get_ op privs?
<ForgeAus> underdog it gets granted
<ForgeAus> by people if they know you/care
<ForgeAus> but if I were you I'd rather not have ops
<ForgeAus> less politics and problems
<underdog5004> yeah...I'd prob screw something up.
<ForgeAus> hehe nah but you woul dprobably be able to moderate the channel which is something I'm VERY MUCH against...
<jordo23> Whenever I click on a download link in Konqueror, it either downloads the file to Kate, or if I shift-click it always tries to download file download.php......how do I fix this?
<ForgeAus> I can see how its useful quite breifly in some extreme situations tho
<ForgeAus> jordo, perhaps use firefox instead?
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, you're against moderation?
<ForgeAus> IRC channel moderation? yes very much against it
<jordo23> I'm not switching to Firefox.....
<jordo23> Konqueror rules....
<ForgeAus> during times of channel moderation only operators (or people with + voice mode) can speak
<ForgeAus> hehe jordo I agree konqueror is great
<ForgeAus> but I don't think it handles that kind of link well
<ForgeAus> there may be a way to get it to, but if so I'm not aware of it
<jordo23> ForgeAus: Ive seen it work.....I just reinstalled Edgy, need to get it back to how it was...
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I think if you register your nick you get +e privs
<underdog5004> not sure what that means, though.
<ForgeAus> thats different
<ForgeAus> thats a channel services mode
<ForgeAus> or network mode or something
<ForgeAus> perhaps even user mode
<ForgeAus> but its not a channel mode
<ForgeAus> (I think it just lets you use /msg's)
<underdog5004> ah. I'm un-learned-ed when it comes to irc stuff
<ForgeAus> well strictly +e isn't really about irc is more about freenode I think
<aliasgherman> How to search for different IRC channels ?
<aliasgherman> any command ?
<Hobbsee>  /list
<ForgeAus> you can use /list
<aliasgherman> thanks
<ForgeAus> but I don't recommend it if theres a web based list
<ForgeAus> www.freenode.net might have one
<ForgeAus> or is it .org?
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: magic
<ForgeAus> the /list command generates lots of traffic...
<Hobbsee> yes.  there's lots of channels
<ForgeAus> not so bad on smaller networks but on big IRC nets it can be problematic
<ForgeAus> (you might get disconnected from the irc server before the list is even complete!
<underdog5004> Hobbsee, lol, seems like all the internets run on magic...
<ForgeAus> sometimes whne it works it seems like that :)
<KatieS> how about people just suggest their favorites?
<underdog5004> I like Single White Mochas with Whipped Cream
<underdog5004> That's my favorite
<nuxil> hi all
<underdog5004> hello
<nuxil> can you help me with xgl and berly ?
<luca_b> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nuxil> i cant start my X as a user..
<nuxil> only as root
<nuxil> its always fun to irc as root :P
<underdog5004> nuxil, I've got no experience w/ beryl or Compiz or xgl...sorry
<nuxil> underdog5004, ok
<Jucato> nuxil: might want to try #ubuntu-xgl for help
<Thar> hello
<Danzik> Hello
<Thar> i have problem with apt
<Thar> is this the right place? :P
<underdog5004> yep
<Thar> ok, so
<Jucato> ask away
<nuxil> Jucato, #ubuntu-xgl == #ubuntu-effects and im already there
<Thar> whe i try to download packages or sth
<Thar> *when
<nuxil> Jucato, thery are asleep :\
<Thar> it always resolves IP adress of repo as localhost
<Thar> 127.0.0.1
<underdog5004> Thar, pastebin your sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin | Thar
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<nuxil> Thar, check you resolv.conf maybe ?
<luca_b> nuxil: I would folllow the instructions on the Beryl wiki to set up XGL
<jordo23> Jucato: Whenever I click on a download link in Konqueror, it either downloads the file to Kate, or if I shift-click it always tries to download file download.php......how do I fix this?
<nuxil> luca_b, i did it
<Jucato> jordo23: what site is it?
<jordo23> Jucato: It's the AERO AIO link on KDElook
<jordo23> the download link
<Jucato> ah KDE-Look... notorious...
<jordo23> tries to download file "download.php" or open the binary in Kate
<Jucato> jordo23: hm... tried right-click Save Target As?
<jordo23> yeah....tries to save download.php
<Jucato> jordo23: otherwise, try to install KGet, and use it as your download manager for Konqueror
<Jucato> I believe that solves the roblem
<ForgeAus> are alll .tgz's slackware packages? or not?
<Jucato> problem*
<jordo23> Jucato: I have Kget running.....
<Jucato> jordo23: is it integrated w/ Konqueror?
<ForgeAus> I know slackware binaries copy over fine into kubuntu but things like configuration and source are different stories......
<luca_b> ForgeAus: most of them, but some people also use .tgz for source packaging
<Jucato> jordo23: KGet -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Advanced tab -> Use KGet as download manager for Konqueror
<ForgeAus> (and as to if the binaries run or if they need other files is another story too)
<ForgeAus> (ie I still havn't got gslapt up and running lol)
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah.....already selected.....
<Jucato> hm..
<ForgeAus> its probably dangerous to use it even if I do get it working
<Jucato> jordo23: can you give me the URL to that page?
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4079/
<luca_b> ForgeAus: just asking, why do you want to use Slack packages on *ubuntu?
<jordo23> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24626
<ForgeAus> luca some of the packages I downloaded (forgot what for now) but they were slackware ones
<jordo23> Jucato: Then click on the download link...
<ForgeAus> so I just copied over installpkg (pkgtools) and it worked!
<Jucato> ok
<ForgeAus> but that was because it was a binary...
<luca_b> ForgeAus: and perhaps a statically linked one
<ForgeAus> source ones are um... a different story...
<Jucato> jordo23: yeah I can confirm that.
<jordo23> KGET wont download it from the url address either....
<luca_b> ForgeAus: when you start to dive in the mattsrs of shared libraries, you get problem
<lerva> does kubuntu come with some ftp client??
<ForgeAus> as long as your careful you may be able to use .tgz's but don't expect it to work! lol
<jordo23> Jucato: explain.....
<jordo23> same thing happen to you?
<ForgeAus> luca I need a few symbolic links
<Jucato> jordo23: faulty PHP is the only thing I can think of
<ForgeAus> xfree and xorg don't always put things in the same place...
<luca_b> ForgeAus: I wouldn't try, I almost messed up my box just by using normal packages alone
<jordo23> Jucato: Are you able to download the file?
<ForgeAus> but other than that... not too much trouble sofar
<Jucato> jordo23: in kget, click on the paste button and paste this: http://aerolinux.free.fr/aero_aio.skz
<ForgeAus> hehe luca I've been there done that
<Jucato> jordo23: no. I'm experiencing the same thing as you
<ForgeAus> messed up with ubuntu packages
<luca_b> ForgeAus: actually xorg changed the position of X11R6 directory
<ForgeAus> but also fixed up messed ubuntu packages
<ForgeAus> well it exists in both locations
<Danzik> Erm, how do I update my display drivers?
<malik> my god i have never seen more than 350 nicks in kubuntu channel but there are almost 850+ nicks in ubuntu
<ForgeAus> its just the bits of it underneath aren't um synchronized
<ForgeAus> (nor should they be I take it)
<luca_b> Danzik: depends if you need to update or not, what card do you have?
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah....that worked.....
<ForgeAus> ubuntu's popular :)
<luca_b> ForgeAus: fglrx bailed out once because of that
<jordo23> Where'd you get the link?
<Danzik> nvidia.  I have the drivers on my desktop but, it gives me the following message in terminal
<Danzik> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run
<ForgeAus> luca to be honest I'm having trouble with linux and numbers... versions, etc...
<ForgeAus> its all so... depenant
<jordo23> Jucato: Where'd you get the link?
<ForgeAus> but once I learn more about it I might be able to understand it better...
<Jucato> jordo23: when it tries to open the link in Kate, a little dialog box will popup, trying to download it first before opening in Kate. I just very quickly copy the URL in that box and paste it in kget
<ForgeAus> awww luca left!
<malik> so can i ask this question and it may be a tupid one but .......... whats the reason behind more ppl using ubuntu than kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> malik popularity
<ForgeAus> ubuntu's the name most people know and since kubuntu is based on it...
<ForgeAus> fewer people are aware of kubuntu
<ForgeAus> at least in theory
<ForgeAus> wb luca
<luca_b> ForgeAus: XGL crash - glad I have also the regular Xorg running
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> did you ubuntu-ize your slackware or something?
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah.....it's just that specific link.,..
<jordo23> Jucato: I tested some others....
<Thar> malik: also, most ppl thing gnome is a 'lightweight', compared to kde
<Jucato> yep. I find KDE-Look notorious for those kinds of links
<luca_b> ForgeAus: was saying that especially with libraries, application programming interfaces (APIs) and application binary interfaces (ABIs) sometimes change
<KatieS> malik personal choice
<ForgeAus> Jucato sure is
<malik> i havent tried ubuntu that much only for few days and then i went back to fedora but then i got sick of em releasing new version every six mnths and i cudnt be bothered downloading 5 cdz every now n then, so i decided to try kubuntu and so far i am liking it
<luca_b> ForgeAus: therefore mixing programs that rely on different versions of a library can lead to uhm... trouble?
<ForgeAus> change is good... but you have to be dynamic enough to handle the change in other areas
<ForgeAus> thats the problem
<jordo23> Jucato: Why is it that ARK never opens an archive file without giving me errors.....the file still extracts.....but I get an error and a dialog EVERY time...
<luca_b> Jucato: I usually use KGetHotNewStuff to avoid problems with the *-apps pages
<Jucato> jordo23: dunno...
<Jucato> luca_b: some apps/themes aren't accessible through KGHNS... like superkaramba themes
<luca_b> jordo23: which type of archive?
<Danzik> Hmm...what does this mean?  "sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run"
<luca_b> Jucato: you mean, some of them?
<Jucato> luca_b: I think so. can't remember exactly... been a while since I used SK..
<luca_b> Danzik: why do you need to upgrade your drivers? I'm not trying to discourage you, just telling it that with drivers "if it' ain't broke, don't fix it"
<Jucato> but icon themes, mouse cursor themes, color schemes, you can't get those from KGHNS iirc
<luca_b> Jucato: I got some of my themes via that
<luca_b> Jucato: yes you are right
<luca_b> Jucato: but for SK it works, though it bombs sometimes
<Danzik> It seems to only allow me to choose 1024x768 rez
<malik> see thats what i mean , one cannot even join the darn #fedora channel without a registered nick, not a biggie but still a pain
<luca_b> Danzik: that is not a driver issue, more like a configuration issue
<dettoaltrimenti> Does KDE only work with the x-window system?
<lerva> hmm.. what seems to be problem since my programs seem to close themselfs automatically sometimes... adept closes every now and then...
* Jucato installs SK...
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: currently, yes, or with something that provides X11
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: we will see for KDE 4
<Danzik> I see
<Thar> it seems to work on windows (partially)
<Thar> and since win doesn't have x11...
<dettoaltrimenti> is there another alternative besides KDE and gnome, that is less resource intensive? I have a very bad computer
<jordo23> Jucato: tar.gz
<jordo23> Usually
<Jucato> jordo23: luca_bwas the one asking
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: XFCE (on Xubuntu by default), fluxbox, blackbox
<jordo23> luca_b: tar.gz
<Thar> dettoaltrrimenti: also windowmaker, fvwm
<jordo23> Usually
<jordo23> :)
<Thar> fvwm-crystal looks pretty nice, and consumse minimal of system resources
<luca_b> jordo23: I think I lost something on the way, can you recap?
<KatieS> night all
<malik> multimedia-wise which distro is better?.........kubuntu or ubuntu?
<luca_b> malik: they have the same foundations, so they're equal IMO
<Thar> both are bad
<dettoaltrimenti> and is there a terminal command I can use to stop kde and replace it with xfce? once i've downloaded it, I mean- or do I have to change some system file
<Thar> since in both you must use programs with gtk and qt
<malik> Thar: so what u think which other linux flavour is better?
<Thar> dettoaltrimenti: you must change session on startup
<jordo23> luca_b: Ark geeps giving me errors on .tar.gz files vbut still extracts them fine.....just ALWAYS get a dialog box and error warning...
<Thar> malik: noone...
<Jucato> luca_b: oh yeah, SK has the KGHNS too... but right now.. it ain't working for me...
<malik> LOLz
<Thar> as far as programmers of multimedia apps use differend libs
<Thar> no desktop environment is better
<dettoaltrimenti> will the session 'xfce' or 'fluxbox' show up automatically after I have downloaded it?
<luca_b> Thar: I use kaffeine (video) and amarok (audio), both QT apps
<Thar> luca_b: yes, but it is a 'normal' set off apps
<Thar> i mean, something for music, something for films
<malik> can we run amarok on ubuntu?
<Thar> gnome have it's own apps for that
<ForgeAus> ok of course you can
<Jucato> malik: yes
<Thar> but by multimedia-oriented distro, i understand something like ubuntu-studio will be...
<dettoaltrimenti> malik- amarok is definately the best audio player- it works perfectly with ipods
<ForgeAus> Jucato does ubuntu have qt libraries? (the same way kubuntu has gtk right?)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: nope. quite unfair, eh? :P
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> in fact what of Gnome can't kubuntu run?
<triker> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Jucato> the only reason Kubuntu has GTK libs is I think for gtkpod and amarok
<Thar> amarok... isn't it written in qt?
<ForgeAus> whats gtkpod?
<ForgeAus> um written in qt?
<Jucato> yes Amarok uses Qt. but I think it needs gtkpod for iPod support
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> ah Jucato I see
<Thar> exactly: lol oO
<ForgeAus> that answers my question
<Jucato> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<luca_b> !libgtkpod
<malik> so amarok is basically gnome based app fitted in kubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtkpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> but I'm not 100% sure anyway
<luca_b> it only uses the lib AFAIK
<Thar> malik: no
<Jucato> malik: no
<Thar> it's qt- based, as kde is
<luca_b> (but I don't know, I don't own an ipod)
<Thar> it use lib written in gtk, though
<Thar> for manageing ipods
<Jucato> Amarok is KDE/Qt. but it uses gtkpod, an already existing program, for iPod support
<Thar> sorry for my engligh...
<Jucato> rather than reinvent the wheel
<malik> so amarok will be more happy in KDE than Gnome?
<Jucato> of course
<Jucato> but again, I'm not 100% sure on the Amarok-gtkpod thing
<dettoaltrimenti> does openoffice use myspell? If so, do any programs in kubuntu use ispell?
<ciro> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ForgeAus> ispell aspell myspell... we all spell?
* Jucato goes now
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: KDE can set a spell checking engine
<luca_b> app-wide AFAIK
* ForgeAus thinks linux needs a united speller! lol
<ForgeAus> 1 spell to rule them all :)
<Thar> :D
<luca_b> ForgeAus: most programs use aspell now
<luca_b> ForgeAus: AFAIK ispell is bound to disappear
<Thar> but still, anyone cen help me eith my apt? :] 
<Thar> *w
<luca_b> Thar: I lost the pastebin
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4079/
<ForgeAus> luca sounds ok... if it doesn't stop old things from working
<malik> one probs guyz when i goto root folder no longer there are hidden files .........everything is visible ........before i had to click on show hidden files to see the contents of the root folder apart from home and media folders in root folder.........any idea what is causing this?
<swami> hmm  anyone knows a humn interface fpr workong with sockets...
<swami> a developer tool
<swami> ?
<ForgeAus> malik your running as a user not as root
<dettoaltrimenti> luca_b do you know is there any difference performance wise between ispell and myspell?
<ForgeAus> show hidden files shouldn't be the default anyway
<luca_b> Thar: what do you get if you type "host security.ubuntu.com"?
<ForgeAus> unless you set it that way
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: unsure, I spell check by hand or have someone check it
<Thar> security.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<luca_b> it resolves
<malik> ForgeAus: yes but i dont want to see all the tree of root folder in koqi sidebar
<luca_b> Thar: odd, want to post the output of sudo apt-get update on pastebin?
<Thar> yeah, i'm already doing that :] 
<malik> ForgeAus: i just want to see the Home and Media folders in root tree in konqi sidebar........any idea how can i go back to that?
<ForgeAus> run it from super user account?
<Thar> luca_b: i'm using polish langapack... so unfortunately apt talks to me in polish
<ForgeAus> (ie login as root or use kdesu konqueror from console)
<luca_b> Thar: easy, just do
<Thar> but sense of all is visible, without knowing that language :] 
<luca_b> Thar: "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get update"
<luca_b> it will defautl to English, and only for that command (so it won't mess up your locale)
<ForgeAus> what are emblems?
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4085/
<Thar> here it is
<luca_b> Thar: any proxies set up?
<Thar> none...
<luca_b> Thar: looks like it though
<Thar> i know
<luca_b> Thar: nothing about your ISP on this?
<Thar> well, today is saturday, so i won't contact anyone
<Thar> but... just hinking...
<Thar> *t
<Thar> if it would be something about proxy...
<ForgeAus> eek saturday ... I keep forgetting you guys on the other side of the world!
<ForgeAus> its Sunday here!...
<ForgeAus> late Sunday
<luca_b> ForgeAus: sme
<luca_b> ForgeAus: not so late here though
<Thar> or other things, it would mess up all internet apps, arent it?
<Thar> ForeAus: the same with me... i'm forgetting too :P
<ForgeAus> unless yesterday wasn't saturday or I'm forgetting something lol
<luca_b> Thar: yes
<lerva> I'm using kubuntu on my laptop... touchpad is way too sensitive. Do you know any program which can adjust that?
<Thar> ...including konversation, wich i use now
<Thar> swiftfox for pastebin, etc
<luca_b> Thar: but proxies are handled differently by different applications
<masterk> can someone help me install kismet?
<ForgeAus> but then it HAD to be saturday then because I watched MutantX on Foxtel which is only on Saturday
<luca_b> I mean, there are different configs
<masterk> it says i need to configure it..
<Thar> so...
<ForgeAus> I already got firefox and seamonkey I don't think I want swiftfox 2
<luca_b> Thar: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<luca_b> in pastebin
<luca_b> (I'm trying to diagnose this)
<luca_b> Thar: also cat /etc/wgetrc
<Thar> you sure in pastebin...? it's one line only
<luca_b> well
<luca_b> if not, just paaste here
<luca_b> paste
<Danzik> Hmm...Still the same rez
<luca_b> if it's this short
<Thar> APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<luca_b> Thar, ok, that rules it out
<luca_b> let's see wgetrc
<dettoaltrimenti> is any part of gnome required for running KDE? I have a lot of gnome libraries even though im not running it
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti: no, but some GTK apps installed on your system may need them
<ForgeAus> hmm wget kget gwget... all to*get*her now...
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4086/
<Thar> ...should i try wget works? :)
<luca_b> Thar: ok, let's do the large and man-killing thing
<luca_b> it will produce a  LARGE output of test so be prepared
<luca_b> Thar: LC_ALL=C sudo strace apt-get update
<ForgeAus> is Feisty going to use that nuvola or Nuovext or whatever icon theme?
<luca_b> ForgeAus: unsure, I'd love Oxygen personally
<ForgeAus> oxygen, dunno that one
<snowrichard> hello
<luca_b> ForgeAus: theme for KDE4, not yet releaed
<luca_b> ForgeAus: http://oxygen-icons.org for a preview
<ForgeAus> oh thats why I hadn't heard of it
<ForgeAus> feisty won't be kde4 for a long time most likely
<luca_b> ForgeAus: yes, but the icons could be used
<ForgeAus> hehe *could*
<ForgeAus> theres a few herds to come
<luca_b> also because Nuno Pineiro and Kenneth Wlmer from Oxygen team are in charge of Feisty artwork
<ForgeAus> Jucato said there are 6 in total expected (theres already at least one)
<Thar> probably stupid question... how to deal with output not suiting konsole window?
<luca_b> Thar: let me check
<Thar> i mean, it's large
<Thar> and scrolling up makes it only to some moment
<snowrichard> use less or more ?
<binks> ok quick q. is it safe to upgrade to fiesty from edgy yet
<luca_b> Thar: LC_ALL=C sudo strace apt-get update 2> somefile.txt
<luca_b> binks: nope
<binks> ok ill stick with edgy cheers
<ForgeAus> I like edgy :)
<binks> i admit edgy is by far the best os i have ever used
<Danzik> So, if I want to edit my config file, how do that?  It won't let me from the Gui
<snowrichard> I'm running the 64 bit version on here, works fine
<binks> and trust me ive tried a few
<luca_b> Thor: better yet LC_ALL=C sudo strace apt-get update &> somefile.txt
<ForgeAus> um is Kde going to implement .ico support?
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4087/
<ForgeAus> and/or gnome emblems?
<ForgeAus> (two simple/easy addons, depending on the way they manage them I guess)
<luca_b> Danzik: you can set resolution from system settings I think
<Danzik> It only gives me three options
<binks> you need to edit xorg.conf i think to add more resolutions
<ForgeAus> and your video card/monitor has to be able to handle them
<binks> well of course my dear watson
<luca_b> Thar: argghh, still no clue, try use wget
<Thar> tryed
<binks> i have the biggest redbull and vodka hangover of all time
<ForgeAus> lol no **** sherlock
<luca_b> Thar: it works?
<Thar> no
<Mez> ForgeAus, .ico - it already sort of does ... but why would you want bitmaps for icons
<binks> :)
<luca_b> Thar: ah!
<Mez> and gnome emblems, arent they just svgs ?
<Thar> also trying to download from localhost
<ForgeAus> Mez I don't but it would make wine easier
<luca_b> Thar: can you do the trick again?
<Mez> ForgeAus, ah yes, true indeed
<luca_b> Thar: LC_ALL=C strace wget URL &> somefile.txt
<luca_b> where URL is where you want to get it
<luca_b> Thar: also do ls ~/.wgetrc
<luca_b> and see if it lists something
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<luca_b> Thar: also sudo ls /root/.wgetrc
<waylandbill> binks: redbull and vodka together? doesn't sound tasty. I had some mudslides myself last night, so the stoli got some use.
<binks> redbull and vodka is great on the night but ill pay all day for it my dancing was like REALLY dancin i was john travolta last night
<luca_b> Thar: last but not least "echo $http_proxy"
<Thar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4089/
<Thar> output from strace wget
<Thar> those two says that there is no such file
<luca_b> Thar: aha! "Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001"
<voicu> uh, any sniffing programs for linux? it's for... research purposes :D
<Thar> and echo $http_proxy points at localhost:4001
<luca_b> Thar: there! That's why!
<underdog5004> good night, all
<underdog5004> or, good morning
<luca_b> Thar: try doing export http_proxy=""
<luca_b> then apt-get update as normal
<voicu> !sniff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sniff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> !sniffing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sniffing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca_b> voicu: ethereal is what you need
<Thar> luca_b: works now :D
<voicu> ok, thanks luca_b
<luca_b> Thar: should have figured sooner... command-line tools use that as proxy
<Thar> oh
<Thar> any thoughts why? yesterday it was fine and working
<luca_b> Thar: have you set it unintentionally in the past?
<luca_b> perhaps some script
<Thar> i don't think so...
<binks> voicu have you tried doze apps under wine for sniffing
<luca_b> Thar: have you installed something related to proxies like privoxy?
<Thar> maybe tor? but i have it quite long and nothing like that happened
<voicu> binks, no. i try to use as many linux applications as possible. forget about ms :P
<luca_b> Thar: what gives "aptitude search jap"?
<luca_b> Thar: just for my personal interest
<binks> just becuase its written for doze doesnt mean dont use it thats narrow minded sorry
<luca_b> don't do it Thar, I just checked myself
<Thar> ok :P
<luca_b> that port is used for some anyonymity software, usually
<Thar> ...like tor?
<luca_b> Thar: may be
<voicu> binks: don't give me that cliche man. i know, it's just that programs for windows use a different way of thinking (like filestructure) and i want to get used to working in linux and oher unix type oses
<Thar> aha!
<Thar> i have privoxy running
<Thar> dunno why, but that probably is that oO
<luca_b> Thar: then probably the post-install script set your proxy like that
<binks> nu sorry but if something is good at what its written for then why reinvent the wheel just use it dhcpforce is by far the best sniffer out there
<luca_b> Thar: if you don't want to give up on privacy, but still be able to use it without resetting the proxy
<Thar> luca_b: maybe... i've installed it about a month ago, and everything was fine
<luca_b> Thar: a good idea would be setting an alias
<luca_b> Thar: in your .bash_profile
<Thar> luca_b: i'll try it
<luca_b> Thar: like alias apt-get='http_proxy="" apt-get'
<Thar> thaks
<Thar> *n
<luca_b> put it in ~/.bash_profile and it will be automatically used when you log in
<voicu> binks, i didn't say that. i only wanted to see how sniffing works, to clarify something in my mind. if i really need a good sniffer, i may use dhcpforce in wine (or any other windows app), why not... but until then i'm going to stick to my unix plan :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I go into kdm theme manager?
<Thar> dettoaltrimenti_: in kde control
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti_: alt-f2 then type kcontrol, you get an extended control panel
<binks> ok love ya
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks- is there any way to get to that control center from the kmenu?
<Thar> dettoaltrimenti_: if you dont have it, you can add it
<luca_b> dettoaltrimenti_: perhaps there is an entry directly in the KMenu
<luca_b> I don't use kmenu so I don't know
<luca_b> (I only alt-f2 things or use the command line usually)
<raeez> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raeez> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daftvader> hi
<daftvader> can someone show me how to move the icons on the kde panel?
<daftvader> i can't move my trash can or my task bar
<Thar> daftvader: it's normal
<Thar> for trash
<Thar> you should set something in panel settings, bu i don't know how it is in english locale
<Thar> look --> advanced i think...
<MotorCityMadMan> under system settings/kde components/default app/setting firefox as default will not stick. any help on this ?
<ForgeAus> hmmm ubuntu ultimate edition...
<larson9999> kmenu still has issues
<ForgeAus> get this it come from the popularity of a christmas edition!
<daftvader> huh?
<ForgeAus> if you think I'm joking go  here: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<daftvader> i accidentally clear my menu items
<daftvader> and now my trash can and system tray and task bar is all stuck on the left hand side
<ForgeAus> it snot kubuntu however... too gnome-ish for me
<Thar> oh my... yet another ubuntu
<daftvader> yes sorry
<daftvader> please educate me on how to fix this up
<ForgeAus> lol Thar, theres several of them
<Thar> ForgeAus: i know, and i think too much of them :P
<Thar> there is too much of them, i mean
<daftvader> nvm
<daftvader> i worked it out
<daftvader> thanx
<Thar> adding some packages and customizing look, it's all can be done by user after installation
<Thar> or by script...
<Thar> well, seems like some people have too much money, willing to spent it on bandwidth for isos ;)
<binks> lol @ Thar why would he do that seems a bit ego for me
<binks> wunder if hell pay my next bill
<dettoaltrimenti_> can I just change the way my login screen looks (the one right before the splash screen)?
<Thar> dettoaltrimenti_: yes, you can
<dettoaltrimenti_> where is it in kcontrol? I can't seem to find it
<Thar> on top in left panel
<Thar> 'administration' settings or something like that
<Thar> 'KDM Theme Manager'
<sinthetek> wow
<sinthetek> i'm still in here
<sinthetek> i forgot about this screen
<sinthetek> oh well, since i'm still here...
<crparr> Hi! I am playing around with dualhead using an Intel 855GM onbiard graphics card. Has anyone got dualhead working with xinerama? If yes, may I please have a look at your xorg.conf?
<sinthetek> anyone know why kubuntu would detect/use a usb wifi device fine as a livecd but not once it's installed?
<sinthetek> i could figure it out if i was local to the machine but i'm trying to guide a long distance friend over the phone....
<sinthetek> it would be nice if i could tell her specifically what to do rather than ask her to sift through logfiles and iwconfig/ifconfig output with no idea what she's looking for and i'm not quite sure either
<sinthetek> lsusb, lspci etc
<devilsadvocate> sinthetek, i believe the live cd is more packed with compatibility softawre than a vailla install. The kernel is same, though, s if it worked there you shouldnt have to recopile the kernel
<h3sp4wn> sinthetek: check she has matching linus-restricted modules installed for the kernel she is using
<h3sp4wn> (if an update comes from -security securitu restricted is often not there)
<sinthetek> hrm...ok, so there's no chance some of the kernel mods aren't missing or there could be a hotplug malfunction or something with udev maybe?
<sinthetek> haha, so much stuff it could be... grr
<sinthetek> does the install automatically update the system? it was so long since i installed it for my lil sis i forgot
<h3sp4wn> the kernel module are all in linux-image or restricted modules
<h3sp4wn> the chances are she would run adept updater if prompted
<yura> Hi guys, What is the best program for visual editing simple HTML
<yura> ?
<h3sp4wn> vim
<yura> Recently started using Nvu, it's quiet OK, but has some bugs, I thought you can propose something better
<Tm_T> yura: Have you tried Kate?
<Tm_T> (what is visual editing?)
<yura> sorry, mean WYSIWYG
<Tm_T> I see.
<yura> ,Not playing with TAGs
<sinthetek> ok, thanks you guys
<ForgeAus> you guys know how I was joking about a fluxbuntu?... apparently its not a joke! THERE IS A fluxbuntu!
<yura> Is Kate WYSIWYG?
<h3sp4wn> yura: nvu is unmaintained
<yura> ,I don't think so
<yura> What is alternative to nvu?
<ForgeAus> Kate wysiwyg? um its probably not meant to be
<h3sp4wn> bluefish
<ForgeAus> its not a word processor its just a text-editor... a good one at that!
<h3sp4wn> !info nvu feisty
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<h3sp4wn> doesn't exist in feisty because its unmaintained
<ForgeAus> is quanta an alternative?
<ForgeAus> (however you spell it)
<snowrichard> I like quanta
<snowrichard> to edit php and html
<h3sp4wn> is quanta wysiwyg
<snowrichard> no
<ForgeAus> I've never used it I just knew it was webdev related
<ForgeAus> DreamLinux looks cute... with a MacOSX-like  taskbar/kicker/whateverucallit
<ForgeAus> but I think its based around opera web-browser
<h3sp4wn> engage is quite mac os like
<ForgeAus> engage?
<ForgeAus> wow is Linux Mint based on ubuntu? the installer and design look like it
<ForgeAus> of course has an green and aqua theme tho
<h3sp4wn> Linux mint is just ubuntu + codecs and stuff afaik
<h3sp4wn> ForgeAus: Laucher thing part of e17 but works stand alone
<ForgeAus> obviously I'm checking through screenshots of OS's
<nuxil> where are the icons for the mouse themes installed ?
<yura> Just tried Quanta, but It doesn't show pictures in wysiwyg editor
<yura> don't know why, and it doesn't show all page, the bottom part is truncated
<Jucato> nuxil: I think in /usr/share/icons
<Danzik> I have a question...
<nuxil> ok
<Danzik> How would I go about changing my resolution.  The highest resolution in System settings it 1024x768
<anti_system32_> hello
<Danzik> hi
<look2me> mkiuy
<look2me> witajcie
<SFry> Bonjour
<look2me> moze ktos jest tu z polski
<abattoir> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cntb> when I do imaging especially from sda to hda I need to reconstruct fstab and mtab . what command can help me do it ?
<cntb> redetect drives in rescue env and mangae to grub  boot
<cntb> abattoir: ideas?
<cntb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abattoir> cntb: what do you mean by 'imaging', using dd to copy from one disk to another?
<look2me> ubotu ja z tamtad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja z tamtad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> abattoir: yes
<cntb> but not dd
<cntb> acronis or ghost
<cntb> acronis in this case
<cntb> abattoir: now fstab is all wrong
<cntb> abattoir: must be a way in rescue environment to reconstruct fstab
<cntb> also UUID belong to old drive
<Jucato> abattoir is here?!?!?!
* Jucato runs off to hide
<faraday> hello?
<_arafat> !xpath
<faraday> how can i mount my ipod in kubuntu?+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faraday> it doesn't work
<faraday> can someone help me?
<lotusleaf> faraday: you can ask in #ubuntu too if people are asleep or busy here
<Tm_T> faraday: Have you looked from help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<faraday> hm the problem is, that my english is very, very bad (i guess)
<faraday> is there a german channel?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<faraday> thx! :D
<dhq> what does this mean GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
<Frederick> folks after running apt-get update it gets idle in the fetching headers process any ideas?
<yelonek> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> cntb: sorry, i don't know
<dhq> what does this mean GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
<yelonek> !sdl-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> yelonek: what are you looking for?
<yelonek> Jucato: i have this game Lgeneral which i'm trying to compile
<yelonek> ./config says
<yelonek> checking for sdl-config... no
<yelonek> checking for SDL - version >= 1.1.4... no
<Jucato> !libsdl1.2-dev
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 708 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<yelonek> configure: error: lib SDL >=1.1.4 is needed
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jucato> yelonek: ^^^
<yelonek> Jucato: how was i supposed to know that ? :>
<Jucato> you could have asked... or apt-cache search :)
<yelonek> i used adept manager to check for sdl
<yelonek> but there's many libraries with sdl in their names
<yelonek> i was puzzled which one i should install
<Jucato> when compiling and configure complains about something missing, you should look for the -dev package
<yelonek> how did you know ?
* Jucato vaguely remembers compiling something that needed that :P
<yelonek> but it says development - i don't want to develop anything
<Jucato> that package contains the headers and libraries for SDL, which you apparently need
<Jucato> compiling = a form of developing :P
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> helps if you know how to code it first
<Jucato> well, not really... compiling is just a matter of entering the right commands with the right options... most of the time :P
<ForgeAus> hehe
<yelonek> i know c++ a bit, but worked in MS Visual Studio
<ForgeAus> sometimes the wrong ones work better... but its quite rare
<yelonek> when I tried KDevelop it spit sth that i have to create configure first
<ForgeAus> sometimes the space between a bug and a feature is quite grey...
<ForgeAus> KDevelop is fine... shouldn't be much trouble
<yelonek> when it says development i think that they're still working on it, it may be unstable and so on
<ForgeAus> which version of Visual studio?.. 6 or .NET ?
<ForgeAus> Managed apps are quite different...
<ForgeAus> you might look into Mono for managed application development
<ForgeAus> I heard theres some work on C# coming for Kdevelop
<yelonek> hmm, i would have to check which version it was 2005 .NET but i'm not sure
<ForgeAus> yeah 2005 is .NET
<ForgeAus> 2002 and 2003 are the ones that actually state .NET but everything since has been based on .NET (with C++ for non-managed apps)
<yelonek> ho ho ho, first succesfull compilation :)
<yelonek> although no sound and music ;)
<ForgeAus> what exactly are you compiling?
<yelonek> LGeneral: http://lgames.sourceforge.net/index.php?project=LGeneral
<yelonek> btw what does ./ in bash mean ?
<Jucato> current directory
<Jucato>  ./configure means run the configure script/program, which is in the current directory
<ForgeAus> is it likely that fluxbuntu will join Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu as one of the three?? (note I'm ignoring edubuntu for now)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: not likely, afaik
<Jucato> or haven't read any juicy "rumors" about it
<yelonek> what should i do if i compiled a program and then I decided i don't want it anymore ?
<yelonek> how do i get rid of it ?
<Jucato> if you installed it with configure, make, make install, running "make uninstall" in the same directory (where you ran make) will uninstall it
<Jucato> presuming you a) didn't delete that directory and b) you didn't delete the Makefile
<kernel32> aldi
<ForgeAus> same as DOS ./ is current ../ is parent (cept that the / is not \ otherwise same... but no drive letter thats all)
<Jucato> the difference is that in DOS, you don't need to specify that the program is in the current directory
<ForgeAus> yeah but isn't that because current is built into the path evironemnt variable somwhoe?
<Jucato> both DOS and BASH have PATHs but in DOS, the current directory is always searched first. in BASH, it is never searched at all
<ForgeAus> waht ./ can't be added to bash's path?
<Jucato> for security reasons...
<yelonek> Jucato: and what if i did remove it ?
<ForgeAus> or rather . even
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: Why should it?
<Jucato> yelonek: you'll have to manually delete every reference to it...
<yelonek> omg :] 
<Jucato> yelonek: each and every file it installed...
<Jucato> that's just afaik... I maybe wrong
<ForgeAus> TmT so you don't need to refer to it by ./ when you want to run something th ere
<yelonek> that's bloody not user-friendly :P
<ForgeAus> I'm lazy I want things convenient
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: Err, that should _not_ be problem.
<abattoir> hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Hi abattoir
<Jucato> ForgeAus: so that any person can run a script/program in your user directory?
<ForgeAus> Tm_T uh? why not?
<Jucato> yelonek: since when did compiling anything become user friendly :P
<ForgeAus> user directory? ./ is current directory
<ForgeAus> besides who's running anything on my PC but me?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: remote access?
<yelonek> Jucato: lots of stuff has to be compiled
<yelonek> everything that's not in repository
<ForgeAus> it would be dumb to allow remote access to someone you don't trust right?
<Jucato> yelonek: hm... depends.. that's why we have packages :)
<ForgeAus> yelonek even some stuff that is in a repository (I think)
<yelonek> yeah, but everyone gives code, rarely packages
<yelonek> and it have to be deb packages
<yelonek> to make it worse
<Jucato> ForgeAus: maybe... just remember that anything in your user directory, which is presumably where you'll be running your ./ script doesn't need any permission/notification to execute
<Jucato> yelonek: well, not everyone. some are kind enough to package too
<ForgeAus> Jucato? your confusing me
<ForgeAus> your saying ./ = home directory?
<ForgeAus> I don't get that...
<yelonek> ~ is home ?
<ForgeAus> ./ is wherever on your HDD you are at the time
<ForgeAus> yelonek yes
<yelonek> so ./ is current
<ForgeAus> with ./ its dynamic you could run your script anywhere
<ForgeAus> whats that gog to do with a user directory?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: when do you usually have to explicitly run a script with ./script? when that script/program isn't in the system owned directories like /usr/bin
<Mightily-Oats> hey... ok... back again... i was on earlier about a sound card issue... still havent figured it.. im hoping someone might.. kinda stuck :(
<Jucato> meaning, if you're running ./script, most likely than not, you are in your own /home or in a directory owned by your user
<ForgeAus> um.. wait first your saying script... I'm talkign about any executable
<Jucato> meaning, while your system (root owned directories) are safe, your user data isn't
<yelonek> i read an article that said GNU Linux is ready for desktop :] 
<Jucato> ForgeAus: notice "script/program"
<yelonek> definitely not
<ForgeAus> secondly (this seems like a hell of a lot of assumptions here)... I could be running it from anywhere...
<Jucato> yelonek: desktop users don't usually compile stuff :D
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<ForgeAus> I didn't have any particular directory in mind
<ForgeAus> presumably wher you install something to
<Jucato> ForgeAus: true, but you don't have normall access to anywhere except your /home
<yelonek> Jucato: but if i want any game, i go to game's website and it says: here's the code, have fun
<ForgeAus> (admittedly if its a binary you tend ot put it in /usr/bin anyway)
<yelonek> Jucato: how am i supposed to get this game without compiling ??
<ForgeAus> fair enough,
<Jucato> yelonek: true.. but is it Linux's fault now that the game provider doesn't provide a package for Linux?
<ForgeAus> back to root issues again
<Jucato> ForgeAus:  or /usr/local/bin, etc
<yelonek> Jucato: i thought linux is a community too
<yelonek> as a community it is not ready for desktop
<Jucato> yelonek: "Linux" is a laaaarge community
<ForgeAus> Linux is an OS, people make a community
<Jucato> sorry
<ForgeAus> but yeah there are communities based around linux distributions
<Jucato> yelonek: "Linux" *HAS* a laaaarge community
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, Linux is a kernel, GNU and Linux make an OS :p
<ForgeAus> Hymm, yes technically
<ForgeAus> so sue me for being simplistic?
<yelonek> community of programmers i think :>
<Jucato> yelonek: hm... really? have you encountered the *whole* community, form other distros, from other projects, from other countries, to be able to conclude that?
<Jucato> anyway, we're going offtopic here...
<Jucato> whether you think Linux is ready for the desktop or not is your opinion. and I will respect that and leave it alone
<ForgeAus> if I wanted ./ in my path how, theoretically would I go about it?
<yelonek> meh
<ForgeAus> presumably theres some text file (like an .ini?) or script that sets the environment variables
<ForgeAus> although being linux it tends to be .conf more than .ini right?
<Jucato> actually, it's more of .bashrc or .bash_profile
<ForgeAus> oh yeah heard of .bashrc, I should have known that one
<Jucato> but I've had my own problems with PATH's before so I can't give an exact answer
<yelonek> i'm feeling disillusioned ;(
<yelonek> byes
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> !lgeneral
<ubotu> lgeneral: A "Panzer General" - like game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<ForgeAus> lol
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<Jucato> yes, Linux is definitely not ready for the Desktop... for those who have replaced their brains with their mice...
<ForgeAus> possibly someone has but I haven't Mightily...
<Jucato> no idea Mightily-Oats... sorry you've had to ask all day... :(
<ForgeAus> I dunno I'd agree that Linux IS ready for the desktop its just not... easy thats all
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: most "easy" people are filled with problems and diseases, or prone to either, much like easy operating systems
<Jucato> changing to something new is never easy. it requires an open mind more than new skills, though
<ForgeAus> depending on what your doing with your PC, but me being so used to Windows... finds it easier...
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: I'd rather enjoy a complex OS, like I enjoy complex people
<ForgeAus> lotus, interesting perspective
<ForgeAus> and yes most people are complicated
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: I said complex, not complicated
<Mightily-Oats> Jucato: im sorry ive been such a pain.. im trying everything.. i can now get sound through the headsets.. in everything except for enemy territory.. main reason i got them
<Jucato> simple people are boring... like a square...
<ForgeAus> lotus, both will do
<ForgeAus> (when talking about people)
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: I like habaneros
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato I heard a good saying once : if you think I'm weird I think your boring!
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: no you're not a pain. and I imagine you're in pain... have you tried other means of support? forums? mailing list?
<ForgeAus> Habanerous is a word I haven't come across as yet, so I hope you'll excuse me if I don't understand it...
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: I like the saying "make people think that they're thinking and they'll love you, make them actually think and they will hate you."
<Mightily-Oats> yep..... google... ubuntu forums... looking up usb headsets, dual soundcards, disabling one sound card and routing sound
<Mightily-Oats> the usb headset acts like its own soundcard
<Mightily-Oats> doesnt use the computers one
<ForgeAus> I don't know I like thinking... mostly
<vega__> yesterday i have tried to instal kubuntu on my laptop (toshiba l10) but the installation stopped at %14
<vega__> i have selected 5.6 gb partition to install i think that my ram is not enough (256 mb)
<vega__> how can i activate swap partition
<Mightily-Oats> Jucato: just had a brainwave.. what if its not the card not liking the game... but the command i have to run to get the game to work
<vega__> or how can i install kubuntu from konsole
<vega__> i dont want kubuntu to open like i live cd
<dettoaltrimenti_> why not vega__?
<Mightily-Oats> vega__: try the alternate cd :)
<vega__> because my ram is not enough
<abhinay> how to install minimal kubuntu-desktop ?
<abhinay> iam using Gnome
<Jucato> abhinay: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Jucato> that guide would be useful
<ForgeAus> kubuntu-desktop isn't very minimal
<dettoaltrimenti_> fluxbox, blackbox, and xfce are good minimal desktops
<ForgeAus> but I think you mean to install kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop
<dettoaltrimenti_> I think....
<Jucato> it's the only kubuntu-desktop.. so it's both minimal and max :)
<ForgeAus> yes as someone said the kubuntu-desktop package is quite small, but the dependancies are massive!
<ForgeAus> well not extremely massive but pretty big
<Jucato> the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop (without ubuntu-desktop installed first) is 1 CD :D
<ForgeAus> around 700mb
<ForgeAus> dettoal yeah your right all three are minimal but not as functional as KDE imho
<vega__> can i install kubuntu to an extended partition
<ForgeAus> extended partition? um possibly
<ForgeAus> if its fat32 you can read/write it from Kubuntu, but I would only suggest doing so if you didn't have other options available
<ForgeAus> not sure about booting from there
<ForgeAus> although there is a grub for dos
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is the name of the bar at the bottom of the screen, and what are some replacements to the default one in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> NTFS doesn't come in extended partitions does it?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: Kicker the KDE Panel?
<ForgeAus> kicker is the name of kbuuntu's "taskbar"
<MuJ> kde's
<Jucato> although technically, it's not the taskbar... :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes jucato- the task manager, k-menu, clock, trash, those things
<ForgeAus> ok yes kde's
<dettoaltrimenti_> I've seen some that half is on the top of the screen, half is on the bottom- others look like mac's dock
<ForgeAus> hehe the taskbar is only part of it I get it, yes but windows users tend to refer to the entire thing as the "taskbar"...
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: yep. it's Kicker. alternatives would be those Mac OS X dock apps like kxdocker
<ForgeAus> even in windows I think its likely technically incorrect
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: you can have a Mac OS X-like top panel for Main menus
<ForgeAus> I like kooldock
<dettoaltrimenti_> and if I install kxdocker or another kind, where can I change the settings to make it load every time I load ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> you can even install applets into the menu!
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Menu bar at the top of the screen
<ForgeAus> um that doesn't make kxdocker load by default :) but it does make the menu work like MacOS
<ForgeAus> (top screen one)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: dettoaltrimenti_: you can have a Mac OS X-like top panel for Main menus
<vega__> http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=286&fullsize=1  i had rea
<Jucato> I said the top panel...
<ForgeAus> Baghira is a macosx-like theme too
<ForgeAus> its quite nice
* Jucato usually stays away from emulating/imitating other OS's looks unless he finds them personally super
<ForgeAus> even comes with its own kmenu replacement menu
<vega__> i had reach this step but the installation did not format the partition i selected
<ForgeAus> I tried it it was fun.. but I prefered not using it
<ForgeAus> plus I like blue better than white/grey...
<ForgeAus> and I couldn't quite get the minimize/maximize "pips" to look coloured like some version of Aqua does...
<ForgeAus> but that was probably more because I wasn't sure how to do so
<ForgeAus> Baghira is HIGHLY configurable
<ForgeAus> Jucato then don't look into AROS
<ForgeAus> (it can run as an OS or like an app ("hosted") )
<austin_> what happens in this chat room?
<ForgeAus> AmigaOS3.1 compatible
<ForgeAus> hehe mostly people ask for help with kubuntu
<austin_> as i thort oh well
<austin_> :)
<ForgeAus> (erm sorry I forgot to put the API in there.. AmigaOS 3.1 API compatible)
<lotusleaf> austin_: #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic for more fun :)
<austin_> thanx lotusleaf :)
<lotusleaf> austin_: yw :)
<ForgeAus> if you use it as a native OS tho you have to use SFF or SFS as your partition type... which I don't think parted (and/or qtparted and/or gparted)  recognise
<ForgeAus> but there are linux kernels with SFS and/or SFF built in...
<ForgeAus> there doesn't seem to be much apps and stuff to actually DO in it sofar tho...
<ForgeAus> strangely amiwm looks like more like the standard Commodore Amiga500 desktop but is hardly at all configurable, but AROS is like a suped up version that is very configurable... but doesn't run as a display manager... its either an OS of its own (native) or like an app (hosted) - like I mentioned before...
<nagyv> are there any know memory problems with ubuntu? the past week it started to hand for unkown reasons. Although I have quite a lot of memory. (512swap, 1G RAM). I think it is related to KTorrent, but not sure, and don't know which logs to check.
<nixclusive> hello everybody..
<ForgeAus> um Jucato I think I just found out what you meant about GEdit
<ForgeAus> its plugin interface makes it very nicely extensible
<ForgeAus> and it also has built in syntax highlighting that I didn't notice
<ForgeAus> (unless it was a plugin that was already on)
<ForgeAus> hey nix
<ForgeAus> sup?
<nixclusive> very nice here.. how're u?
<ForgeAus> nagyv  don't know if there is a memory log or if ktorrent keeps one but perhaps you could try monitorinng the system with ksysguard
<ForgeAus> great nix..
<nixclusive> just watching the channel scroll by.. please go ahead.
<ForgeAus> (nix it is in the system menu somewhere)
<ForgeAus> lol lag?
<ForgeAus> yay! I think I got mandriva now!
<ForgeAus> 98% of it sofar anyhow
<ForgeAus> can't wait to mess with metisse
<ForgeAus> hehe and hopefully confirm to myself why/how much I like Kubuntu better
<chris_> #join kubuntu-cn
<nagyv> hmm, it was not ktorrent. I had to restart again.
<ForgeAus> nagyv ksysguard might be more helpful to you
<ForgeAus> you can set monitors/graphs of things in it
<ForgeAus> you can also use it (with root priveleges) to kill apps and stuff
<vega__> i dont want kubuntu installation cd to open desktop and just want to begin installation. so do i have to download alternate cd
<nagyv> ForgeAus: the problem is that it won't start once my system starts hanging
<vega__> http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Jucato> vega__: the alternate install cd
<ForgeAus> nagyv if your systems hanging it might give you a clue as to whats causing it to hang tho? ...
<Jucato> vega__: if you don't have enough RAM to run the desktop CD
<ForgeAus> I might check otu whats in the alternative CD
<vega__> yes i think that was the problem
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the same stuff, but Alternate CD is a text/ncurses-based installer with more install options
<ForgeAus> more install options? what kinda options?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: installing a command-line (X-less) system, OEM installation, expert installations, etc
<ForgeAus> yeah well text/ncurses I figured would be command line... OEM doesn't apply and I'm certainly not an Expert but wouldn't have hurt to see what else the installer could have done
<craftycorner> how can i check a dvd for corrupt files with out spending 6 hrs watching eaach video?
<ForgeAus> (not that th eLiveCD installer ins't configurable enough (at least with the whole partitioning thing)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: more of like being able to choose which modules are installed, where GRUB is installed to, RAID and LVM support, more filesystems to choose from
<nagyv> I think this is the best info I could find: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4115/
<ForgeAus> oh ok nothing I needed to worry about...  hmm except perhaps LVM
<ForgeAus> whats that?
<Jucato> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nagyv> this is a syslog
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<nixclusive> @BluesKaj Hello there..
<BluesKaj> hi nixclusive
<ForgeAus> Jucato thanx thats kewl I like LVM but I don't think I'll use it
<akrus> how to change eth3->eth2 usage?
<ForgeAus> grrr! I spent all day getting this mandriva iso and it dosn't work :(
<devilsadvocate> is there any reasonably fast way of making everything on kde smaller?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: look at the screen from further away
<devilsadvocate> LjL, I'm not laughing
<spawn57> devilsadvocate: everything, smaller?
<LjL> good to know. anyway, you can make fonts smaller of course, and are your DPI set correctly?
<devilsadvocate> LjL, ok.. let me put it this way. Is there any way to increase the efficieny of the screen real estate
<LjL> you won't be able to make bitmaps smaller for sure, unless you chance the resolution
<h3sp4wn> akrus: could use ifrename or maybe a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d
<devilsadvocate> as in fonts, icons, panels, the works
<LjL> devilsadvocate: probably, how does http://ljl.byethost14.com/annotatedkde.png look?
<devilsadvocate> im at 1024x768
<spawn57> shrink the fonts, that helps alot
<LjL> that's in 1400x1050 note
<LjL> so you probably want smaller fonts (or, better, lower DPI) on 1024x768
<ubuntu> hay all how does one mount a linux parititon rw in a live cd?
<devilsadvocate> can I lower the dpi manually?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: for starters, do a  xdpyinfo | grep dimension , pick up a ruler, and see if they're correct
<spawn57> LjL: heheh that desktop looks almost like mine
<LjL> google can convert from inches to millimeters and back easily, if you don't have millimeters on the ruler
<LjL> spawn57: as in the hideous amount of randomly scatter icons is concerned? :P
<devilsadvocate> hmm.. thats one big monito LjL
<spawn57> naw as in the apple os menu, with teh kde programs button on the top left, and the storage panel applet, recycle bin, system tray and time on the top right
<LjL> mine? not really, 17", i just keep a high resolution
<spawn57> your res is higher than mine heh
<LjL> spawn57: ah yes. the mac-style menu is probably the one toy feature i love the most in KDE
<LjL> even though i never was a Mac user
<spawn57> same
<spawn57> same!
<spawn57> haha
<LjL> i was an amiga user though, and that had top-menus too (though a bit different)
<larson9999> mac style menu?
<zorglu_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<LjL> larson9999: yeah, you know, with the current program's menu bar being at the top of the screen instead of in a window... look at my screenshot and you'll understand
<elyon225> What is the chmod command to change a directory (and all subdirs) to allow ALL users to read/write to it?
<LjL> right click on desktop / configure desktop / mac-os style menubar
<spawn57> oh really?
<LjL> elyon225: chmod -R a+rw directory
<spawn57> never really used amiga, tried out BeOS though but couldn't do much with it
<elyon225> LjL: I swear I've tried that (I fumbled with all kinds of combinations).  The --help isn't very helpful in that regard ;)
<LjL> spawn57: BeOS really has very little do with with AmigaOS, despite some claims to the contrary
<LjL> Ubotu, tell elyon225 about permissions | elyon225, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> you're right, the manpage isn't too informative either
<spawn57> LjL: you dont' seem to make use of virtual windows though
<elyon225> LjL: But that worked spendidly, thank you.
<LjL> spawn57: what are virtual windows?
<larson9999> LjL: oh, i understand.  just can't stand that :)
<spawn57> you know Desktop 1, Desktop 2, Destkop 3 ...etc
<spawn57> ..hmm virtual desktops I mean
<LjL> larson9999: well, we all love KDE's configurability. but it has at least two advantages: 1) you waste less screen estate 2) you have "infinite-height" menu buttons to click on, you don't have to aim with the mouse
<LjL> spawn57: ah - no, never quite liked that. on the Amiga i used something similar, but it was different enough
<LjL> the AmigaOS had screens, and "big" applications normally started on their own screen. but it wasn't really the same as virtual desktops in X
<spawn57> ah, I not too fond of'em but I do make use of it, to save screen space, I have too many windwos open
<LjL> spawn57: well, to be honest my long time of Windows usage has gotten me into the habit of keeping everything maximized
<LjL> so in a way i do still have different "screens", simply in the form of maximized windows
<LjL> devilsadvocate: found out if the current DPI settings were correct?
<spawn57> LjL: i see
<larson9999> LjL: i'm not partial to kde.  i use kde, gnome, and xfce with no particular preference.  but i do make them all look pretty much the same.  the windows look that i got accustomed to over the years.  i too keep everything maximized.  and don't like tabbed browsing because i'm used to alt+tabing.  :)
<devilsadvocate> LjL, looking for a ruler :|
<ubuntu> can anyone help me mount my linux partition with write access..
<devilsadvocate> but they look ok
<ubuntu> i keep getting access is denied
<spawn57> LjL: can't do that with things like kopete though..well you can, but I hate to
<LjL> devilsadvocate: well, if they look ok, then probably you should just decrease font size. also, can't you set a higher resolution? 1024x768 really is a bit claustrophobic for today's KDE, honestly
<devilsadvocate> LjL, close enouh. a centimeter or so wrong
<spawn57> ubuntu : is it an windows ntfs partition? or a linux ext3 partition?
<ubuntu> it is a linux ext2 partition
<devilsadvocate> i just found out that i cant increase res beyond 1024. last time i tried my screen scrolled
<ubuntu> i am running off of the kubuntu live cd, at the moment and need write access to the ext2 partition
<LjL> devilsadvocate: not even 1152x864?
<h3sp4wn> if you have mounted it you will be able to write to it with sudo
<devilsadvocate> btw, i also realized that i'm at a wrong refresh rate
<devilsadvocate> i have a feeling i have driver issues.. and that too with an intel 815 :|
<spawn57> you need to mount it with rw options, that's -o rw I think
<LjL> devilsadvocate: well if the refresh rates are set wrong for your monitor, then it's possible that higher resolutions don't work even if they *should* work
<LjL> devilsadvocate: do you have your monitor's manual or specs?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: ideally, you need the horizontal and vertical sync rates. though if you don't have them, they should be easily enough guessable
<ubuntu> using the console i can make a folder, why can't i use konqueror, or is there a way to make knoqueror sudo
<spawn57> yeap, kdesu konqueror
<LjL> ubuntu: kdesu konqueror
<devilsadvocate> LjL, i think i have the manual. gimme a minute to check
<ubuntu> sweet!
<LjL> ubuntu: don't be too fond of using konqueror as root though, only when it's really necessary
<h3sp4wn> It is never necessary
<LjL> h3sp4wn: if you are willing to use the shell, sure
<devilsadvocate> LjJ, "For DV playback and smooth video playback, we recommend the following resolutio
<devilsadvocate>  efresh rates: 1024 x 768/75 Hz or lower.
<devilsadvocate> " .. Its an old monitor :P
<ubuntu> kdesu worked, I OWE  you all. I have no clue where i would be if i didn't have this channel
<devilsadvocate> and thats all it says
<LjL> devilsadvocate: that *probably* means that 1024x768 is the only one that can go as high as 75Hz... still, might not really be the case. and if you can get 1152x864 at, say, 72Hz, i think it's a better compromise
<ubuntu__> live cd is awesome... just burnt my hard drive so have to stick with kubuntu-live for a while.... :D
<LjL> devilsadvocate: but try to find if there's the horizontal and vertical sync rates specified anywhere
<LjL> devilsadvocate: should be four figures
<devilsadvocate> LjL, I agree, esp. since  its now using 60 Hz
<LjL> devilsadvocate: 60Hz is an eye killer
<ubuntu> ubuntu_burnt harddrive = not fun times
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu__: there is faster ones if you are doing to be using it alot
<devilsadvocate> no, the manual doesnt have sync rates
<devilsadvocate> its the manual to my laptop, which i was able to download
<devilsadvocate> not the monitor per se
<h3sp4wn> 60Hz is fine on an lcd
<h3sp4wn> (recommended by the manual of mine)
<lotusleaf> 60hz is like pouring lemon juice into the eyes by strobe light
<devilsadvocate> :)
<doubledpsycho> i blame windows for burning my hard drive... didnt use that piece of **** for months and a single login killed my harddrive... at least i got rid of winows... too bad linux had to burn aswel
<devilsadvocate> how can i force the monitor to higher states? xorg.conf?
<ubuntu__> i insert kubuntu desktop cd and want to install kubuntu cd Exec=kdesu --nonewdcop ubiquity kde-ui
<Rumo_> yes devilsadvocate
<devilsadvocate> hm. hope this works :P
<ubuntu__> is this the command to install kubuntu from konsole
<akrus> someone to help? :)
<akrus> KDE stopped mounting SD cards & CDs
<akrus> and some Card Reader help needed :3
<h3sp4wn> lotusleaf: only on a crt
<LjL> devilsadvocate: oh wait, laptop? so an LCD?
<LjL> then Hz doesn't count
<devilsadvocate> LjL, yeah
<lotusleaf> h3sp4wn: ah
<LjL> 60Hz should be fine mostly
<doubledpsycho> a had a weird bug with SD cards... they did mount on insert, but alsa hung along with that = no sound
<devilsadvocate> is the i810 the friver i need for an intel 815, or can i try to use something else?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: just do this then,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , hit Enter on all of the defaults (they'll be fine) except for resolution and sync rates
<LjL> devilsadvocate: when asked about sync rates, select the "medium" option, and tell it that you can get 1280x960 at 60Hz (try that - if you don't get a working screen, try 1152x864 at 60Hz)
<devilsadvocate> ok. thanks LjL . I'll let you know if it works
<LjL> and of course, select 1280x960 or 1152x864 respectively as the highest resolution checked, in the resolution selection screen
<LjL> devilsadvocate: if you have previously modified xorg.conf *manually*, this will possibly wipe out the changes. but it'll make a backup in /etc/X11
<devilsadvocate> no.. i made no manual changes this time. I managed to kill X last time :D
<h3sp4wn> devilsadvocate: On i810 maybe you want the modesetting driver
<LjL> devilsadvocate: you're comfortable with using a textmode console, i suppose, to restore it if things go bad and you don't get an X screen?
<devilsadvocate> LjL, sure
<devilsadvocate> np
<devilsadvocate> h3sp4wn, what is this driver called?
<devilsadvocate> in the list
<LjL> ok then, play around as much as you like, as long as you know how to restore the backup ;) and it's nothing more than a "sudo cp" command
<h3sp4wn> xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver (modesetting). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5.git20061014.ac1-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 153 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<h3sp4wn> backport from feisty
<LjL> h3sp4wn: the modesetting driver? what does that mean?
<devilsadvocate> hmm... i'll be upgrading to fiesty on wednesday anyway
<h3sp4wn> LjL: you don't need 815 resolution or whatever its called
<BluesKaj> devilsadvocate, why upgrade ...are you a developer ?
<h3sp4wn> and if you switch from using the onboard lcd to another it makes that stuff easier
<devilsadvocate> no BluesKaj , but i like the breakage :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<LjL> hm i guess there's something about this card that i don't have a clue about
<devilsadvocate> the usual aspect ration is 3:4 right?
<LjL> 4:3
<BluesKaj> some of the new larger lcd scrns are 16x9 , but he std is still 4x3
<devilsadvocate> i wont see changes in xorg.conf reflect until i restart X right?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: right
<LjL> devilsadvocate: and logging off and in again is *not* restarting, for the record
<LjL> log off and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<devilsadvocate> k
* LjL has left this server ("Leaving").
<ubuntu> what is the command to activate swap partition
<ubuntu>  /dev/hda6
<LjL> ubuntu: sudo swapon -a
<LjL> will activate every listed swap partition
<willys_fueguino> hello, I need wom help here: the task-bar appears when kde it's starting and then hides and I can't get to it
<willys_fueguino> *some
<DSG01> hi
<Jucato> willys_fueguino: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" then go to Desktop -> Panels and check/reset the position of the panel
<DSG01> what is better ubuntu or Debian ??
<esaym> where is the defualt cgi-bin in apache2? /usr/lib/cgi-bin?
<ubuntu> ljl i am using installation cd  i think that command did not work
<willys_fueguino> Jucato: thanks...
<ubuntu> i open kinfocenter
<posingaspopular> jucato rocks!
<Jucato> O.o
<ubuntu> swap is not activated
<lotusleaf> "Listen. Discuss. Learn. Ubuntu in action." http://www.ubuntulive.com/
<willys_fueguino> the thing is that misteriously one day to another the panel disappeared and I didn't know why :-/
<ubuntu> the command did not give any error
<ubuntu> so will i have to start kde again to activate swap
<LjL> ubuntu, well, the CD will only use swap if it detects there is a swap partition present, i believe. actually, it probably does weird things with swap
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu is quite a lousy live cd
<victor__> ?
<ubuntu> it says not implemented
<h3sp4wn> ideally you want the livecd copied into swap so its not running off the cd - at least kanotix / sidux does this
<akrus> Jucato: could you help me with some messages?
<Jucato> akrus: I can try. no promises :)
<akrus> Jucato: any help will be appreciated hehe
<akrus> [33450.560000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<akrus> [33450.560000]  sdc: rw=0, want=2128749, limit=1967616
<victor__> hey
<victor__> i need some help
<akrus> this happens five times with different want=
<victor__> i mounted a samba share
<akrus> (that's dmesg)
<Jucato> uh oh...
<victor__> but i dont have write access to it
<Jucato> sorry, I don't do hardware :(
<akrus> that's when SD card is mounted
<akrus> ok maybe another msg
<akrus> Read 32 bytes at 1093349376:Input/output error
<akrus> that's when fsck /dev/hdc1
<akrus> with another SD card it's ok
<Snake> Hey guys
<akrus> on PocketPC/vmware+windows everything seems ok
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> How is everyone doing today?
<akrus> draik: seems ok :)
<Jucato> hi draik
<Snake> Who knows a thing or 2 about grub?
<akrus> draik: and how are you? :)
<draik> Hello Jucato, akrus
<Jucato> akrus: sorry, totally clueles.. :(
<akrus> Snake: for example?
<akrus> Jucato: it's really hard to live without PocketPC copy :(
<Jucato> hi Snake!
<Snake> I'm trying to restore it after I just installed linux, but I dont know what to use for hd(x.x)
<Snake> hey Jucato, how ya been??
<draik> akrus: I'm doing well. I have Beryl on my desktop running smoother than silk and I'm in the process of successfully recovering my laptop to an older configuration
<Snake> s/linux/windows
<Jucato> Snake: doing fine. doing fine :)
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> Snake: you tried that ^^
<Snake> tried it
<draik> akrus: How about you? How are you doing today?
<Snake> I get grub when I boot, but then it says the devices cannot be found
<draik> Hey Jucato, I can't seem to mount my cdrom drive in Kubuntu. It says it's hdc, but it won't mount it
<draik> any clues?
<Jucato> Snake: that's when you've selected the menu entry for Ubuntu kernel?
<akrus> draik: everything sucks, I cannot connect my SD card to Linux whereas Windows under vmware mounts it ok
<akrus> draik: error messages?
<devilsadvocate> LjL, no luck. Monitor went blank
<Jucato> draik: you don't mount cd drives manually. they're automounted when you put in something
<draik> akrus: Is it a known bug? I would go to http://www.google.com/linux and see if there is a known issue and fix
<devilsadvocate> h3sp4wn, you were saying something about 815resolution?
<LjL> devilsadvocate: tried 1182x864 too?
<LjL> 1152 that is
<devilsadvocate> LjL, i am going to do that in a little while
<draik> akrus: The error message I'm getting is that /dev/hdc is not a device
<draik> or similar
<devilsadvocate> thought i'd google around a bit first
<Tox> how to make gnome tray netstat tool visible on kde panel or tray ?
<akrus> something new to me o_O
<draik> I just popped out the CD that was in my laptop and popped it back in. I hope it reads
<LjL> Tox: hm, i think it should be, tray protocol is standardized
<Tox> twhat do u mean ?
<Jucato> Tox: which means you can't use gnome panel applets on kicker (kde panel). and vice versa
<marc__> hi
<Tox> LjL: then can you advice me a tool to monitor netstat and directly configure network as it is on gnome netstat ?
<LjL> Tox: i mean that GNOME programs that put icons in the tray should work with the KDE tray, too, and viceversa
<Tox> LjL: yes i got it
<LjL> Tox: dunno, knetworkapplet?
<LjL> !knetworkapplet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkapplet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> uh?
<LjL> whops sorry
<LjL> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<Tox> LjL: :) tnx ill try it
<LjL> but, perhaps that's not a tray applet... since i somehow read "applet" where it said "manager" =)
<LjL> yeah it's an applet
<Tox> LjL: hmm .. i can't find it
<LjL> Tox: can't find the package, or can't find the program after installing it?
<Tox> LjL: oh ...i need install it ? i thought it's default package
<Tox> well .. trying
<LjL> no it isn't
<Tox> ok
<craftycorner> having trouble burning cd/dvd's
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4127/  over look the ">"
<craftycorner> that's what the log looks like
<Tox> LjL: i found it on synaptic it wasn't instaled
<Tox> LjL: tnx!
<craftycorner> something is wrong with my buffer...i think
<draik> Jucato: It won't read it
<draik> My desktop will, but not my laptop
<Jucato> oh...
<draik> Hmmm...
<draik> It says "No medium found"
<draik> I placed a DVD in a CD/DVD rom... ???
<craftycorner> did u unzip?
<craftycorner> if it was downloaded, I'll bet my ram it was a rar or zip
<craftycorner> oh crap, got to go
<devilsadvocate> how do i change resolution from the command line? my kcontrol is messed up somehow :|
<Jucato> !xconfig | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<ForgeAus> http://www.mslinux.org/
<devilsadvocate> can it _change_ my resolution? i've just reconfigured xorg
<draik> Jucato: Figured it out
<Jucato> draik: wow that was fast
* Jucato had no idea about those stuff...
<draik> Jucato: It takes a while, but the issue was that I wasn't fast enough to realize my mistake of idiocy
<Jucato> oh? what was the problem, btw?
<draik> The dvd-rom in my laptop is from 1999/2000... it can read DVDs, but has issues with DVD+RW
<draik> well, DVD+/-RW
<Jucato> aaah
<draik> outdated tech
<Jucato> :)
<draik> I'm going to save up and buy my fiance a nice laptop and I'm going to put things on there that will ENRAGE her sister who just got a new computer back in November when I went with them to go buy their desktop.
<Jucato> hah
<draik> I really don't like the way my fiance's sister is treating my fiance so I'm going to beat her at what she thinks she's better at
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato prepares for bed.. :(
<BluesKaj> that'll just make her more angry
* draik sharpens the needle for popping some bubbles
<BluesKaj> draik, she obviously has something to prove to you
<Minataku> !xrandr | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<draik> BluesKaj: True. But the point is that she will be stranded at home while my fiance and I go out at nights since her bf is now miles away
<draik> BluesKaj: I doubt that
<Minataku> Why nobody thought of that already is beyond me
<draik> Goodnight Jucato
<devilsadvocate> thanks Minataku
<Minataku> np
<BluesKaj> oooh, nasty nasty :)
<Minataku> xrandr has saved me before
<h3sp4wn> Minataku: doesn't work with intel
<draik> Yes, I know
<Minataku> h3sp4wn: It's pure X
<h3sp4wn> Minataku: Unless you use the modesetting driver
<Minataku> It works period
<Jucato> night draik!
<h3sp4wn> Minataku: Doesn't - and of that I am certain
<BluesKaj> sleep well, Jucato
<jamesarthur> are ubuntu repos just slow today?? i rebooted and they are still only 12 K.............
<Jucato> you guys throwing me out already? lol
<draik> lol
<Minataku> h3sp4wn: Hm.... are you positive?
<devilsadvocate> hmm... it outputs my resolutions. let me try the options
<BluesKaj> thought you were gonna sack out , Jucato
<Jucato> I said I was preparing to :P
<BluesKaj> OK
<h3sp4wn> Minataku: that is why 815resolution or whatever is needed
<draik> well, we're preparing to boot you then :P
<Minataku> Because I have a cheap Trident card in Piyoko here and it works just fine
<Minataku> h3sp4wn: That sucks
<h3sp4wn> Minataku: modesetting driver works fine but you have to backport it from feisty if you want it
<BluesKaj> the capslock script is defeated after every apt-get update , it seems
<devilsadvocate> 815resoluion is not in the repos
<Minataku> h3sp4wn: Nah, I use Gentoo, I just didn't know that xrandr failed on Intel cards
<devilsadvocate> !855resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 855resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Thanks for the tip, h3sp4wn, sorry for giving you crap about it XD
<abattoir> info !915resolution
<LjL> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<abattoir> devilsadvocate: i think that replaces it
<devilsadvocate> abattoir, yeah. found it. thanks
<Minataku> devilsadvocate: If you have an Intel chipset then use that instead XD
<Minataku> Otherwise xrandr should be sufficient
<angasule> help! I need somebody, not just anybody! One of the accounts (only one) of another computer decided it doesn't like the keyboard, I can only write 'f' and 'F' (using the left shift only), keyboard lights don't work
<Minataku> angasule: Check that the owner of that account didn't do something stupid like try to change his default keymap or something
<Minataku> Other than that, check if "u" works... if it does, he's telling you something and strike the account
<Minataku> XD
<angasule> Minataku: hahahaha I'll check the keymap, my dad probably screwed it up 'accidentally'
<Minataku> lol
<devilsadvocate> 915 resolution dos dot work with the intel 815
<devilsadvocate> does not*
<jp> #mediaplace
<jp> #aivanet
<drkm> how do I mount a windows shared folder from ubuntu?
<Minataku> Hey, what programs give access to Yahoo Messenger service?
<Jucato> Kopete
<Minataku> Jucato: You're like me when I say I'm going to sleep, aren't you
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> I'm about to go really in a few minutes
<Tm_T> Jucato: Yeah, sure you do.
<Jucato> just waited for something to finish downloading
<BluesKaj> Jucato, are you in SG ?
<BluesKaj> or manila
<devilsadvocate> Minataku, kopete, gaim
<Jucato> BluesKaj: near manila
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> late there now
<drkm> how do I mount a windows shared folder from ubuntu? ?
<Jucato> 12:20 AM
<BluesKaj> not too late
<Jucato> for me it is :P
<spawn57> it's only 12:30 ..
<angasule> ok, I found out *all* keys work, but only in the keyboard repeat, that is, nothing happens on first press, I have to hold them down till the autorepeat kicks in
<lameriuga> HELP, can somebody help me to install yahoo messenger on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> what's the command to see the ntfs partition
<angasule> I disabled auto repeat, and that didn't solve it (it just 'repeats' a single time, but I have a 1 second delay anyway)
<angasule> !yahoo messenger
<BluesKaj> lameriuga, try amsn ...it should work
<spawn57> lameriuga: or you can use kopete
<angasule> BluesKaj: amsn does yahoo as well? it's uglier than the original MSN anyway
<lameriuga> spawn57:  on this computer will work more users
<spawn57> lameriuga: with more than one user? kopete? as in more than one account?
<lameriuga> spawn57: how to put on kopete for each account passs
<lameriuga> spawn57:  I will use this comp on insternet cafe
<spawn57> lameriuga: settings -> configure
<spawn57> lameriuga: click on 'accounts' on  the left side, then hit new to add the account you want.
<BluesKaj> you can use your existing yahoo login , for example "user@yahoo.com"
<lameriuga> yes and
<angasule> I have a particular account on a computer, in which the keyboard only works through autorepeat, upon hitting a key nothing happens, initially, until the autorepeat kicks in
<lameriuga> spawn57:  and how to sign out, to sign in anther user
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: there's always this if you want to use it: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<BluesKaj> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: see the instructions on that page for "Debian Linux"
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: it works on Ubuntu, though I recommend something else
<lameriuga> lotusleaf: it give me an error
<spawn57> change the account's settings.
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: have you tried gaim? #gaim
<lameriuga> lotusleaf:  no
<BluesKaj> what about kopete ?
<spawn57> he's using that now
<BluesKaj> for yahoo
<spawn57> ...hmm kopete isn't really designed for the whole public use sign in/sign out use
<ForgeAus> has anyone here ever edited/added a wikipedia page?
<ForgeAus> to en.wikipedia.org's wiki I mean
<lotusleaf> ForgeAus: #wikipedia
<ForgeAus> I know I come from there
<lameriuga> spawn57:  yes and I need ymessenger for public
<spawn57> lameriuga: i don't know one that you can use..
<Minataku> Perhaps some kind of a read-only home dir for public accounts that doesn't save any data?
<Minataku> Well, read-only would fail but...
<angasule> Minataku: delete on logout or something like that
<Minataku> I'm sure there has to be some way to set up KDE for public use, like wipe the directory Yeah
<lameriuga> spawn57: i can use this  http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php but I can`t install it
<Minataku> Then autologin after it's replaced as "public" or whatever
<lameriuga> spawn57: I`am new to linux :)
<angasule> I really need some help :( I have a particular account on a computer, in which the keyboard only works through autorepeat, upon hitting a key nothing happens, initially, until the autorepeat kicks in
<spawn57> try downloading the debian file and installing it, it might work =S
<Minataku> angasule: Sorry, that issue stumps me >.<
<angasule> I'll go poke that computer till it gives up
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> i wonder if that yahoo debian file will install
<spawn57> damn that doesn't work, i just tried installing it heh
<spawn57> dependencies
<znugb1> how do you see quicktime movies in Firefox on Kubuntu?
<steven_> can someone help me with my sound
<steven_> its being weird
<steven_> its like...overdriving my guitar when i plug it in..although the regular sound for music and stuff is fine
<GiiX> how large files do the filesystem ext3 handle?
<goodthing> GiiX: -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<lameriuga> lotusleaf: can you help me to install yahoo messenger from  http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<steven_> can someone help me with my sound? its being weird...its overdriving my guitar when i plug it in...although the regular sound (music and stuff) is normal..
<lameriuga> lotusleaf:  i tried but I cant
<lameriuga> :)
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: you said you received an error, correct?
<angasule> solved it!
<lameriuga> lotusleaf: yes
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: the instructions are pretty simple, the same for installing any .deb file manually
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: I cannot help you any further, the instructions say it all, I have no experience with it
<angasule> Minataku: 'slow keys' was activated through a gesture, I disabled it and gestures (and made fun of him while I was at it)
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: in fact I recommend you use something else like gaim
<angasule> thanks for all the fish!
<lameriuga> lotusleaf: ok, where can i download gaim
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: open synaptic and search for gaim and install it
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: or adept if you use that
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: or at the command line sudo apt-get install gaim
<lameriuga> lotusleaf: ok, thx
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: see #gaim for gaim specific questions, or #ubuntu if no one in here answers
<lotusleaf> lameriuga: yw
<GiiX2> goodthing: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ok, yahoo needs xlibs pkg in order to run on edgy
<oem> ciao a tutti
<oem> d
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<frojnd> \o hello :)
<znugb1> how do you see quicktime movies in Firefox on Kubuntu?
<BjoeHrn> Hey
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone can help me to start gimp correctly? It starts after a system upgrade only with black windows
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BjoeHrn> I get this error: http://nopaste.biz/?12104
<BluesKaj> !quicktime
<dvazquez> i am working in backporting nagios2, but i have a this problem
<dvazquez> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${source:Version}
<dvazquez> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${binary:Version}
<dvazquez> dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `debian/nagios2/DEBIAN/control' near line 6 package `nagios2':
<dvazquez>  `Depends' field, reference to `nagios2-common': error in version: version string is empty
<dvazquez> any clue?
<BluesKaj> znugb1, the mplayer plugin handle squicktime , http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<znugb1> BluesKaj: thank you!
<BluesKaj> yer welcome znugb1
<frojnd> Where can I find this plugin for firefox? Unknown plugin (application/x-mplayer2) this is when I wanna listen music (sample) through amazon...
<frojnd> when I click on an icon of windows media player
<BluesKaj> frojnd, same as above , http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<jmichaelx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theline> Hi... anyone know why KDE prints all apps except from OpenOffice?
<Bon3-Crush3r> salu tout le monde je vien d'installer kubuntu sur mon ordinateur en tant que 2nd systme d'xploitation et je voudrais savoir si il vous ne conetriez pas un bon tuto pour commenc sous linux ??
<redelk> Hi for all
<redelk> someone from Brazil?
<jhutchins> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jhutchins> Not a patient one I guess.
* feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<theline> Anyone know why KDE won't print in OpenOfice but prints all other apps?
* feffer_away is back.
<lerva> just a little question.. how I can use konqueror as a root user?
<jhutchins> lerva: Why?
<lerva> just to overwrite my firefox bookmark.html with other one
<lerva> I know how to that on konsole, just eager to know how to do it with konqueror
<jhutchins> theline: Not sure, but I've seen at least one version of OO where you have to set the printer up in OO itself instead of relying on the one configured for your sytem.  It seems to me there's a utility to do so, it's in the docs.
<jhutchins> lerva: Shouldn't have anything to do with root.  If it's "your" file, you should have write/delete permissions.
<jhutchins> lerva: I'm not trying to be elitist or secretive with you, it's just that there are good reasons not to run any GUI thing as root, and if you need to do something as root, doing it from the command line usually requires a little bit clearer idea of what you're actually doing.
<mce> can i ask you how to download install kde 3.5.6
<lerva> the file I need to overwrite is owned by root
<jhutchins> lerva: Hah!  See, you've already been running this as root that you shouldn't have!
<lerva> and I can't do that... I can edit it if i right click --> edit as root.
<lerva> I have already done something wrong? :)
<lerva> my first weekend with linux :)
<jatos> hey
<jatos> I am trying to use a compile they uses LD (FreeBASIC), and LD chucks up the error cannot find -lc
<jhutchins> mce: Somebody needs to update the bot for 3.5.6, take a look at this and see if you can figure hot to do it:
<jhutchins> !kde-latest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-latest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjan> is it possible to make my own bin folder in my home; so that I can run stuff that is there like I can do with /usr/bin ?
<jhutchins> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
* feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<jhutchins> gr, not the factoid I want. sorry.
* feffer_away is back.
<Eruantalon> Is there an irc channel for lirc somewhere?
<jhutchins> Eruantalon: There is one, but nobody's in it.
<phpnub> anyone ever have Xorg not create a cursor but still be able to use the mouse?
<gan|y|med> hi
<Eruantalon> jhutchins: How do I find out wether there are any plans to release a stable version anytime soon?
<jhutchins> Eruantalon: I'd look for their web site.
<Eruantalon> I can't find any good information
<jhutchins> Eruantalon: Last time I looked at LIRC there wasn't much activity, it was pretty much up to the user to fix the code himself, but that was quite a while ago.
<jatos> is their any Synaptic like package manager that uses QT?
<jatos> because I find QT really irritating but I don't want multiple APIs in use as it slows down my system
<Eruantalon> My problem is that in feisty lirc is broken because the current stable version is broken with 2.6.20 kernel but it IS working with cvs. But i don't think the cvs version will be part of stable feisty?
<h3sp4wn> jatos: If you hate qt then use gnome
<Eruantalon> jatos: adept?
<jatos> sorry, I mean't to say Adept
<anonymeeee> can anyone recommend a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<jatos> please excuse mixing the names up...
<hatta> use aptitude
<jatos> anonymeeee: why do you need an antivirus?
<nagyv> !antivirus | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<h3sp4wn> Eruantalon: 2.6.20 is not even released -
<anonymeeee> I download files on my ubuntu box then transport them to my windows box
<jatos> ah, www.grisoft.com
<Eruantalon> h3sp4wn: Feisty.
<hatta> I like f-prot
<hatta> the linux version is free
<jatos> AVG is a pretty good antivirus, with a Linux version
<jatos> kk
<jhutchins> clam's good.
<anonymeeee> cool thanks
<jatos> AVG has free Linux version, its just hidden away a little
<h3sp4wn> Eruantalon: you don't understand what I am saying - they are upto 2.6.20-rc7
<mgu> KDE 3.5.6 in Kubuntu feisty: how can I make Konsole use bash instead of
<mgu>       sh? changing the command in the "Session" tab in the settings menu
<mgu>       apparently has no effect.
<anonymeeee> ya, I just tried to download avg, it's in rpm format
<anonymeeee> I don't know how to handle that with ubuntu
<nagyv> anonymeeee: I think you can find clamav in adept
<nagyv> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<anonymeeee> thank you naguv
<lameriuga> /.ame $$?*
<nagyv> !alien | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: please see above
<leopartux> at the end i have installed kubuntu
<Eruantalon> h3sp4wn: Linux version 2.6.20-6-generic is what i am running. Besides it is a bug in lirc as far as i can tell
<phpnub> Anyone know why xorg wouldn't draw a cursor?
<anonymeeee> !alien | anonymeeee
<anonymeeee> ?
<h3sp4wn> Eruantalon: It is unreasonable to expect people to release stable versions until linus has actually released the kernel
<anonymeeee> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Eruantalon> ah that is what you mean.
<dettoaltrimenti_> I installed a theme, then stopped using it, but it changed all the font colors on my computer! how can I change them back?
<Eruantalon> h3sp4wn: But anyways that is what I was wondering. Wether there will be a new release of lirc before feisty is frozen. It would suck to have broken lirc for 6 mount in (k)ubuntu.
<anonymeeee> !alien not found at the command prompt
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<h3sp4wn> Eruantalon: Even if its frozen - if a package is completely broken it can be fixed
<johgli> Hi ich habe mir gestern den Nvidia-kernel installiert und wenn ich jetzt mit STRG+ALT+F1 in die Konsole wechsel ist alles schwarz, ich kann zwar Befehle ausfhren aber nichts sehen. Wei jemand woran das liegt?
<Eruantalon> h3sp4wn: Well it is not completely broken just the support for mceusb and mceusb2
<anonymeeee> what's component main?
<anonymeeee> where's component main?
<anonymeeee> what's dpkg?
<h3sp4wn> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<johgli> Yesterday I installed the nvidia-kernel but now I can't see anything in the console (STRG+ALT+F1) anyone knows how to solve this?
<h3sp4wn> !main
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phpnub> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<anonymeeee> !dpkg
<anonymeeee> !main
<phpnub> anyone ever have Xorg not create the cursor?
<anonymeeee> is dpkg something I need to install?
<anonymeeee> or is already on my system?
<phpnub> should be on the system
<look2me> #ubuntu-pl
<nagyv> anonymeeee: it is already on your system, but
<nagyv> anonymeeee: you have to set up your package manager to look for packages in non-default repositories too
<nagyv> !repositories | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<anonymeeee> bash: ubuntu-pl: command not found
<nagyv> anonymeeee: you will have to replace/edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file, a quite good sources.list file could be found at ubuntuguide.org
<nagyv> anonymeeee: #ubuntu-pl is the polish irc channel (just like this is the english one). write /join #ubuntu-pl where you write the messages, or just click on #ubuntu-pl
<frojnd> why cdrom can't recognize data ond dvd..
<frojnd> if I put it in with windows it recognize it..
<frojnd> strange is that that's the only dvd that can't be loaded on linux
<frojnd> :S
<nagyv> frojnd: two possibilities, you did not installed the necessary program
<nagyv> frojnd: or you just have to refresh konqueror (or change to another dir under /media)
<frojnd> what do u mean not instal necessary program
<nagyv> !DVD | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thompa> Hi, I cant seem to get my printer to work, always worked before. hp 1018
<thompa> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frojnd> nagyv: DVD as rom but data is not video
<nagyv> frojnd: then try refreshing the konqueror window or browse the other folders under /meda
<nagyv> frojnd: from time to time I also have this problem
<frojnd> I do /media
<frojnd> and I see cdrom0
<frojnd> but when I click on it nothing is there
<nagyv> and you do not see anything else, like cdrom (without 0)
<anonymeeee> no such channel #ubuntu-pl
<nagyv> anonymeeee: there is, at least on my internet :)
<anonymeeee> I followed the directions on the wiki to update my repositories
<M_Fatih> hi, i need fiest fawn herd 3's download mirror... where i can find?
<thompa> anyone can help me get printer up?
<nagyv> !feisty fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<anonymeeee> no matter, I can't speak polish no how
<nagyv> anonymeeee: now you can try to install what you wanted (alien, clamav or sth else)
<M_Fatih> hi, i need fiest fawn herd 3's download mirror... where i can find?
<thompa> i added printer with cups, but cant print, test page or anything
<nagyv> M_Fatih: thompa if we can help we will!
<nagyv> !feisty fawn | M_Fatih
<ubotu> M_Fatih: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nagyv> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anonymeeee> thank you nagyv
<nagyv> anonymeeee: welcome :)
<drkm> can anyone recommend some bulk file rename application?
<M_Fatih> but i need mirror, i' downloading sooo slowly
<thompa> I think the problem is with foo packages, but I cant be sure I am purging them all correctly, Somehow I need to start over
<nagyv> M_Fatih, thompa you can also try in the #ubuntu channel. Your problems are not necessarily Kubuntu related.
<goodthing> drkm: krename or mrename does the job, last one is command-line
<theshadow> is there an easy way to hope between window managers?
<jordo23> Anyone know how to get a USB mic configured for Kubuntu?
<anonymeeee> it's not so easy to install stuff with linux, but I'm getting the hang of it none the less
<thompa> nagyv, i just happen to be in kubuntu is all
<drkm> goodthing: are you good with krename, I am trying to use it but don't know how to do something I need..
<nagyv> theshadow: what do you mean exactly?
<gsasha> jordo23: Dunno, I have a mic (actually, a wireless headset) from Logitech, and it kinda works by itself when I plug it in.
<antibody>  hi all one simple question! why isn't NetworkManager+gnome/kde in the CD default install?is there any reason?where can I make a official request to put it in it?
<nagyv> anonymeeee: I prefer the Linux way rather then the MS one. You just have to get used to find almost everything at one place (Adept), but for this you have to set up that place first (sources.list). :)
<theshadow> nagyv: well if I have beryl and KDE installed what if I want to swap between them?
<nagyv> anonymeeee: btw, if you decide to download the rpm package, then I think it would be better to compile it from source if it is possible
<jordo23> gsasha: Where do you adjust it?  In Kmix?
<nagyv> antibody: probably you can do it only for feisty
<nagyv> !feisty fawn | antibody
<ubotu> antibody: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<antibody> nagyv: sure..I'm using feisty now :D but I think it's a good think to be "from start"
<anonymeeee> is alien an antivirus program or something to help me install rpm?
<gsasha> jordo23: yes, but you probably have to restart kmix after you plug in the mic
<anonymeeee> how do I access it?
<anonymeeee> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<leopartux_> i have just installad kubuntu . what is the root password
<nagyv> theshadow: for the time being beryl build on KDE, so it is not really correct to say changing between them. When I tried beryl once there was a configuration utility, that placed itself in the system tray.
<nagyv> !sudo leopartux_
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<nagyv> !sudo | leopartux_
<ubotu> leopartux_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<theshadow> nagyv: okie doke. Well lets hope for the best then lol
<drkm> goodthing: are you good with krename, I am trying to use it but don't know how to do something I need..
<nagyv> theshadow: I am sure that you can find some more elaborate docs in the wikis
<goodthing> drkm: you can choose two different profiles, a wizard or the advanced one
<goodthing> drkm: regular expressions might come in handy there
<r3vo> how do i stop programs from putting files and folders in my home folder?
<Dr_willis> r3vo,  depends on the program i guess...
<Dr_willis> thats where they are supposed to put things.
<r3vo> well can i make them invisible?
<Dr_willis> the idea of a 'invisble' file is not really doable.. things begging with a . are 'hidden'
<Dr_willis> but they are just hidden because many programs overlook them
<r3vo> i guess i'll just create a home folder inside my home folder to keep my file folders lol
<Dr_willis> keeping things organized is a good idea
<r3vo> i tend to be a neat freak
<Dr_willis> some people use their Desktop dir as their Home
<Dr_willis> I have links in my /home/Userdir that point to my spare hard drives for extra storage
<theshadow> So I installed beryl but ... I'm not seeing any change from KDE... and I can't seem to change themes. Would anyone have a suggestion?
<Dr_willis> find a few beryl howtos/wikis and follow them
<binks> i have /home on a separate drive
<Dr_willis> you dont 'just install beryl'
<nagyv> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> theres some other things ya need to do.
<r3vo> id you start beryl-manager?
<r3vo> All i have on my desktop is a link to my documents on the windows partition
<ubuntu> hola?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<r3vo> ok I have an interesting question... I have kubuntu on this pc, ubuntu on another, xp on another and os X on another... and I want them all to be use the printer on my kubuntu machine. How can I gat thema ll to see it?
<JorgeCHile> as it is the Spanish channel????????????'
<nagyv> with samba
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<r3vo> samba?
<JorgeCHile> thx
<Dr_willis> r3vo,  samba and cups
<nagyv> samba
<florent_> bonsoir a tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nagyv> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<r3vo> k i'll check it out
<nagyv> bonsoir :)
<r3vo> gracias amigos!
<binks> er is that not spanish lol
<r3vo> lol
<firecrotch> !es | r3vo
<ubotu> r3vo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<firecrotch> I kid, I kid
<slyfox> What is Xorg ? in the Proccess Menu in KSystem Guard ?
<slyfox> It is eating 56% cpu now ?
<firecrotch> slyfox: It's graphical backend for Linux
<slyfox> firecrotch: Any idea why it is so high at the moment? I have nothing in 3D running
<MustafaTemizel> hi all. I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 Live now. I've SPDIF out but no sound. Could someone help me?
<r3vo> Do you have speakers? j/k
<MustafaTemizel> lol yes
<r3vo> :)
<slyfox> Firetech: It is quite now.
<anonymeeee> still there nagyv?
<ForgeAus> um try the mixer
<ForgeAus> you may need to turn it off mute or something
<nagyv> anonymeeee: yep
<firecrotch> slyfox: Could be a lot of things
<ForgeAus> (there should be a speaker icon - Kmix) in the system tray)
<anonymeeee> sorry, slow learner I guess:-/
<ForgeAus> for volumes, etc...
<anonymeeee> sudo alien -d avg71flm-r30-a0791.i386.rpm
<ForgeAus> spdif is likely to be one of the volumes you can set
<anonymeeee> gave me an err
<nagyv> MustafaTemizel: did you tried to play mp3s or something supported?
<ForgeAus> at least for my sound-card
<anonymeeee> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package avg71flm: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<anonymeeee> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<anonymeeee> avg71flm_r30-1_i386.deb generated
<ForgeAus> (onboard realtek)
<nagyv> anonymeeee: I do not really now alien, sorry. I just knew that it exists, but prefer clamav.
<MustafaTemizel> I'm using Kaffeine and watching DVB now
<nagyv> anonymeeee: now you have to install the deb file with dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<MustafaTemizel> video is OK but no sound
<firecrotch> slyfox: Maybe a problem with whatever video driver you're using
<slyfox> firecrotch: It works ok now.
<firecrotch> slyfox: well, if it doesn't keep happening, I'd say everything is fine then
<MustafaTemizel> card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958] 
<slyfox> Firetech: One very strange probelm I had yeterday was that when I opened Katapult, it would freeze and there is no way I could turn it off. All other programs worked partially because of it, even Terminal, it opened but I could not type anything in it. I tried to end session and relogin, but again, as soon as I launched Katapult, same crap would happen with it. Only after restart everything started working. Very
<slyfox> strange.
<firecrotch> slyfox:  strange indeed
<Firetech> slyfox: check your tab completion...
<slyfox> Firetech: tab complition? I am a noob in Linux, please tell me what it is.
<Firetech> not helping your problem, but you're highlighting me instead of firecrotch all the time...
<slyfox> *completion
<slyfox> uhh sorry !
<anonymeeee> I couldn't find any documentation on clamv
<anonymeeee> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<anonymeeee> in the wiki anyway
<binks> anyone no of a good tutorial for beging pyqt4
<binks> beggining
<nagyv> anonymeeee: close adept
<anonymeeee> once I closed adept
<anonymeeee> i get the error Errors were encountered while processing:
<anonymeeee>  /path/to/file.deb
<nagyv> binks: there is a link on dev.kde, if I remember well
<binks> whats dev.kde an irc chan
<anonymeeee> what's pyqt4?
<nagyv> anonymeeee: instead of /path/to/file.deb write the path to the file that alien just created for you
<nagyv> binks: a website
<binks> pyqt4 is a gui builder for kde apps
<binks> ok ill google it
<nagyv> binks: I think dev.kde.org, but not sure
<anonymeeee> how do I know what/where that file is?
<nagyv> anonymeeee: I think it is in the same directory that you were running alien
<anonymeeee> oh, i seee
<nagyv> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nagyv> !tab | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: please see above
<binks> no not dev.kde.org an google give pants results for it
<nagyv> binks: http://developer.kde.org/
<nagyv> binks: http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/python/index.html
<binks> cheers m8
<binks> ill now read my night away:):)
<slyfox> Crap, Xorg is still eating 50% cpu ! :(
<jhutchins> anonymeeee: You should find good documentation for clamav on their website.
<jhutchins> anonymeeee: Don't expect ubuntu to have re-documented everything.
<firecrotch> slyfox:  Are you doing anything very graphics intensive?
<binks> nagyv just what i neede thanx alot
<slyfox> firecrotch: no, just kopete, skype, amarok, firefox, konversation, kontact and knotes and ksystem guard
<binks> later all
<anonymeeee> it looks to be working
<nagyv> binks: you were really lucky, I was searching for it 2 days ago
<binks> loool have you started it then or do u already prog
<jhutchins> slyfox: skype, kopete, and amarok are all likely culprits, they tend to do background stuff.
<firecrotch> slyfox: you do have a bit going on though... what are your system's specs?
<Dr_willis> !find kcleansweep
<ubotu> Package/file kcleansweep does not exist in edgy
<slyfox> firecrotch: I think I found it, It is the Skype chat window ! ? Why though ?
<anonymeeee> how would I ad my new avg program to my start menu?
<nagyv> binks: I am an economist, and do programming just for fun.
<slyfox> firecrotch: Intel centrino mobile 2.0 ghz and 2 gig ram and 128 video nvidia GO6600
<jhutchins> slyfox: Is there an animation or something that's changing a lot about that display?
<firecrotch> slyfox: could be a problem with the driver for your video card
<binks> abit like me im a service manager for bmw and program in vb.net at work for fun but want to start in nix for fun too
<slyfox> firecrotch: I think the driver is fin,
<slyfox> jhutchins: No, no serious anuamtion, just animated smiles
<slyfox> Skype sucks :)
<binks> can i get konversation to quote peoples name when i reply to them in irc#
<Admiral_Chicago> binks: sure just hit tab
<binks> tab does nothing
<r3vo> anybody know how to do video screen caputure in lunux?
<KatieS> start the name binks
<r3vo> tab is neat!
<binks> KatieS: arr cheers
<dddude55> boohahaha
<dddude55> my network dissappeared lol
<binks> oh i love neat tricks so i dont have to type
<binks> right kids need to be bathed bbl
<jaysims> I'm trying to manually install java and to do that I have to put in a password for su.  I just installed Kubuntu this week from the live CD.  What is the default password?
<r3vo> anyone for the video screen capture? or am I going to have to hold my camcorder up to the screen.
<Admiral_Chicago> jaysims: log in password
<jaysims> <Admiral_Chicago>  "password" did not work.
<firecrotch> jaysims: it's the password that you use to log in, not "password"
<nagyv> jaysims: probably your the root account is not yet enabled
<nagyv> !sudo | jaysims
<ubotu> jaysims: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dddude55> jaysims: the default su password is your pass
<dddude55> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nagyv> dddude55: afaik there is no such thing as a default root pass. You can give a password to root using sudo password
<dddude55> i see
<Admiral_Chicago> no root by default
<jaysims> my password did not work. I logged out and logged back in to make sure I was using the correct password.  It does not work for su.
<main> hello
<nagyv> !sudo | jaysims
<ubotu> jaysims: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nagyv> jaysims: read the wiki please!
<main> something must be wrong with me
<main> arrgg
<jaysims> OK
<nagyv> !ask | main
<ubotu> main: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<main> how the hell do u change volume in kde?
<main> i feel like shooting myself
<KatieS> main same buttons as windows
<nagyv> main: you mean music volume?
<main> all sound
<r3vo> kmixer
<main> same buttons
<main> where is that at?
<jhutchins> main: You need to have kmix running.
<nagyv> main: just as KatieS wrote it, there is a speaker in the system bar, click on it
<underdog5004> main, under kmenu>multimedia
<jhutchins> Or Alt-F2 kmix
<r3vo> or go to kmenu>multimedia
<main> i dont think its there
<main> man
<main> its not
<main> lol
<KatieS> nagyv: thanks for putting it in better words
<jhutchins> main Alt-F2 kmix
<main> doesnt work
<main> getting run command window
<anonymeeee> nagyv: avg isn't working....how do I know if clamv is on my system and working?
<jhutchins> main: How 'doesn't work'
<jhutchins> Right, put kmix in the run command, hit enter.
<nagyv> KatieS: welcome :) but it seems there is some other problem
<jhutchins> anonymeeee: locate clam, ps ax
<jhutchins> sorry
<main> still doesnt work
<main> cant run it
<jhutchins> anonymeeee: locate clam, ps ax | grep clam
<r3vo> check if it's installed in adept
<main> yeah
<jhutchins> main: Open a terminal, try to run kmix in it, see what it says.
<main> lol
<knoppix> hay all, i have  a error 15: file not found after i select linux from grub
<anonymeeee> it appears to be installed in adept
<main> not fouund
<main> ill check adept
<KatieS> nagyv: I'm just surprised I could even begin to offer advice since I just got kub on friday night
<anonymeeee> ok, what's the grep command to sift through all that to find clam
<KatieS> nagyv: dude, nagy is my first boyfriends last name.
<nagyv> KatieS: cool, just continue so! hmm, this is my last name too. Is he Hungarian?
<jhutchins> Why would kmix not get installed?
<main> i have no idea
<main> it wasnt
<main> im isntalling now
<main> never had so much trouble trying to turn down volume..
<r3vo> lol
<nagyv> anonymeeee: grep will give you those lines of the output which contain its argument
<main> k next problem
<main> how do i turn off these password prompts that show up everywhere i go
<main> ?
<main> im logged on as admin but it still asks me for password everytime i try to change something
<the_hammer> hi is there anyone here with pcmia wireless cards?
<main> how do u turn it offf?
<main> ??
<BluesKaj> change what ?
<the_hammer> hi is there anyone here with pcmia wireless cards?
<the_hammer> ??
<dma147> good evening...
<main> like just system settings
<main> it keeps asking me for the password everytime i try to chage things
<r3vo> it there for a reason main
<dma147> I only can find howtos to install (k)ubuntu on an intel based macbook... but I want to install kubuntu on a PowerBook G3 ppc... any links please?
<BluesKaj> that's the nature of linux security , passwords are required for changing major settings etc
<main> how do i get rid of it?
<MrMagic> main: you don't
<main> argg
<r3vo> main use a shorter password
<BluesKaj> not sure , i just type in the pw
<main> yeah i guess i have to
<jhutchins> main: What kinds of things are you changing?
<main> it uses up too much finger energy
<main> like my network settings
<main> most of the system settings
<MrMagic> you change your network settings every few hours or what?
<main> yeah pretty much
<jhutchins> Oh.
<BluesKaj> well main, then you'd better get yer fingers limbered up if yer gonna use linux :)
<main> arrgg
<jhutchins> main: You're going through the system menu, and you have to click administrator mode each time?
<main> pretty much
<KatieS> main I have to agree with BluesKaj... linux is alot of typing get used to it
<main> yeah
<main> i jsut installed this last night
<jhutchins> Is that kcontrol you're running?
<Eruantalon> KatieS: If you want to do anything nonstandard anyway.
<main> kcontrol?
<main> its the system setting folder
<jhutchins> main: Try this: alt-F2, type in kdesu kcontrol  and hit enter.
<main> k
<BluesKaj> he's using sys/settings jhutchins
<jhutchins> Should only ask for your password once, you can make multiple changes without closing it.
<nagyv> main: but the best thing in typing is that after a while it gets faster then moving the mouse
<KatieS> Eruantalon: isn't that the point of linux?
<main> k
<main> thats better
<jhutchins> The way kubuntu's set up though, you're gonna have a password to change network settings one way or another.
<main> mann
<main> whatever ill get used to it
<jaysims> <nagyv> worked like a charm.  Thanks for the link.
<nagyv> KatieS: it's just one of the points :)
<main> this is my second day using linux....i need to start cramming
<main> i cant even install a program
<pirate-king> how do you change nautilus splash screen color?
<pirate-king> hello
<r3vo> I think there's a way for you to stay a super user for 15 minutes
<jhutchins> main: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<Dr_willis> r3vo,  sudo -s
<Dr_willis> :)
<r3vo> that shold help main
<Dr_willis> r3vo,  some people argue that  staying super user for any legenth of time is  a potential security issue..
<jhutchins> r3vo: There are a number of ways, but running as super user is not the way you're supposed to deal with kubuntu.
<KatieS> nagyv: i love typing
<main> thanks for the link jhutchins
<r3vo> I agree.. I was looking for a solution for main's problem :)
<main> im gonna need to memorize this thing
* nagyv is happy
<main> super?
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I believe -i is preferred.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  im old-skool and always install 'sux' anyway and use that. :)
<lupine_85> does anyone know any decent GUI video editing apps?
<Danker> Hi
<lupine_85> I'm not after anything complicated :) just stiching videos together and stuff
<main> hey umm wats the equivalent of "cd.." in konsole?
<jhutchins> lupine_85: avidemux, cinelerra
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  the few ive tried have been lackin in ways.. theres kino. and somthing else..
<jhutchins> main: cd ..
<fdoving> main: 'cd ..'
<Dr_willis> main,  unlearn your dos lazy lack of spaces habbit.
<r3vo> lupine_85: kino, avidemux...
<lupine_85> mm, avidemux I've tried and was crap :p
<main> haha
<lupine_85> will try the others, thanks
<main> wow that was it a space
<HymnToLife> main, cd ..
<Dr_willis> dos taught SOO many bad habbits..
<main> i had to keep closing console last night to go back
<Dr_willis> alias 'cd..' = 'cd ..'
<Danker> I my native language is not english... os could someone say what does "took on board a variety of influences"? I dont know what does mean "took on board"....
<Dr_willis> alias '..' = 'cd ..'
<jhutchins> Danker: Included, incorporated
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | Danker
<ubotu> Danker: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<main> k
<Danker> What does mean*
<Dr_willis> main,  it pays to spend a few hrs reading some bash tutorials. :)
<Danker> thanks :)
<main> yeah this is gonna take long
<Dr_willis> darn  alias '..' = 'cd ..'   wont work
<Dr_willis> long? bah.. bash makes SENCE
<main> okay next question
<Dr_willis> alias '..'='cd ..'
<main> how do i play windows media player embedded videos
<main> ?
<main> on websites
<Dr_willis> heh - note NO spaces  _=_
<nagyv> main: in firefox?
<main> cant find the plug in
<main> yeah
<jhutchins> It's often said of linux that it has a very steep learning curve.  There are a LOT of things you need to know just to get started, but once you know them things just keep getting easier.
<Dr_willis> With linux - you learn the fundamentals. :) the rest falls into place
<jhutchins> !mdeia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdeia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<r3vo> yeh i need to find out how to learn these things jhutchins
<nagyv> main install kaffeine-mozilla
<jhutchins> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<main> this shouldnt be too hard to learn
<r3vo> does automatix incule these codecs?
<Dr_willis> depends on what part you want to learn first.
<jhutchins> main: Basically you need to have the right player and codec installed, and possibly a pluggin.
<Dr_willis> Dont use automatix... just DONT...
<r3vo> i did :(
<nagyv> main then set up firefox to handle the mms protocol (links where starting with mss:// instead of http://), you can google for this
<main> and itl run windows media player emmbedded videos?
<ibert> hi! suddenly my I can't get my usb stick mounted. "wrong fstype, bas option etc." is the error message. kernel is 2.6.15.26-386
<nagyv> main: yes
<Dr_willis> theres no guarrentee that anything will play ALL .wmv file sunder linux. :)
<main> argg...
<Dr_willis> but with the right codec stuff installed.. i can play most all video files i find.
<ibert> reinstalles hal &  udev, no result
<ibert> any idea?
<Dr_willis> theres wmv files that you DONT/Cant play under windows - without some Idiotic-spyware-virual-codecs installed.
<Dr_willis> but we never go to "those" kind of sites... :)
<r3vo> oh really doc?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of XXX wmv's out that try to force you to install codec packs that have spyware/worse in them.
<r3vo> i suppose you should only browse these sites in lynx
<main> ehh
<Dr_willis> 'if you see a .wmv  - just let it be'
<Dr_willis> "friends dont let friends use wmv"
<r3vo> lol
<main> i dont download wmv
<Dr_willis> "wmv = windows munching virus"
<main> but i wanna have option of watching them if there embedded
<Dr_willis> ive gotten cartoon networks streaming stuff working :)
<main> its irritating to see a big blank on a webpage that shouldnt be theere
<Dr_willis> i cant think of any sites that use .wmv that way
<binks> Dr_willis:  lol you not buting pista then
<nuxil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BoU75XKaO8&mode=related&search=
<BluesKaj> yeah, Dr_willis agreed, a friend had his windows pc totally unuseable after getting some of those files ...had to use Ultimate Boot disk to rescue the OS , then it had to be done in safe mode and that was a chore
<binks> buying
<nuxil> what kind og kmenu is that guy using ?
<r3vo> what open codecs are used online?
<Dr_willis> r3vo,  that flash stuff seems to be taking over...
<Dr_willis> not sure what cartoonnetwork uses.
<r3vo> flash is open?
<Dr_willis> online sites dont care about open...
<Dr_willis> they dont care about much of anything.
<main> any of u guy have that novell xgl thing installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> flash is *not* open
<r3vo> lol
<Dr_willis> name the open codecs out? i can think of.. like 2
<nuxil> main, yes
<Dr_willis> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> you can create flash content on open presenter though
<main> is it worth it?
<binks> main i had it installed why so u ask
<r3vo> i wish people would use open codecs more
<nuxil> main, its fun..
<main> not irritating?
<nuxil> not for me
<binks> i hated it
<main> k
<ubuntu> -] \'\
<main> does it slow everything down?
<nuxil> main, i get almoust 850 fps with xgl on my desktop ;)
<binks> you can still turn it on/off if you install with beryl
<main> wats ur specs?
<r3vo> i use aiglx
<main> nuxil?
<nuxil> main, gforce 8800,, 2 gb ram amd 64 xp 3700+
<binks> arr thats why our in nix then not powerfull enough for vista ;)
<r3vo> nuxil: i want to know how to run beryl on an old pc
<main> hmm
<nuxil> r3vo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BoU75XKaO8&mode=related&search=  this guy use a old pc
<kareao> newbie question... how do I start kde? i tried to switch user, and it throw me to text based os.. how I restart kde? now using live cd...
<r3vo> nuxil yeh that's what i was watching
<main> seems like its running fine
<binks> main i ran iit on a p4 prescot with 1gb ram and  ati9600  it was fine just not for my taste'
<main> k
<main> maybe ill try it
<binks> kareao:  startx
<main> as soon as i learn to install programs hahahahhaa
<kareao> ok, thanks a lot!
<binks> sudo apt-get your app
<main> k...
<r3vo> binks: sudo apt-get install your app?
<draik> r3vo: Caught it before I did
<main> u run it in the folder right?
<AxlRose> can anyone help me with the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<draik> I knew something didn't look right
<r3vo> :)
<main> crap
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: what is the question
<main> k umm im getting no  compiler
<main> everytime i try to run ./config on a folder
<AxlRose> Admiral_Chicago:  when I try to watch movie trailers on yahoo.com all I get is sounds and no video
<r3vo> i've never been able to compile programs ilke that :(
<main> that im trying to ccompile and install
<Admiral_Chicago> main: did you install build-essentials
<nagyv> !build-essentials | main
<ubotu> main: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<main> yeah arg more installing
<draik> main: Did you already do    sudo apt-get install build-essential   ?
<main> i knew it
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: mplayer doesn't work irrc
<r3vo> nagyv that'd explain it!
<AxlRose> Admiral_Chicago:  it shows the Mplayer background..and where it's streaming from
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: give me a second
<BluesKaj> main, cd to the folder first
<main> iyeah i did cd
<main> i dont think i have build essentials
<nagyv> main: you don't have it installed by default
<draik> main, without the s at the end
<draik> main: do.....      sudo apt-get install build-essential
<main> k
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: hmm, mplayer is the right player
<main> resource unavilable
<r3vo> i'm going to hang around irc until i know everything there is to know about linux :)
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: check out #ubuntu-mozillateam
<main> exactly...
<Admiral_Chicago> ask there.
<AxlRose> Admiral_Chicago:  did u get a a video to load?
<main> yeah ill run package manager
<polo> Hi veryone!
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: I don't go on yahoo
<anonymeeee> nagyv: I got an err trying to use clam
<anonymeeee> root@imatech-desktop:/# clamtk
<anonymeeee> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   at /usr/bin/clamtk line 22.
<BluesKaj> ho polo
<nagyv> anonymeeee: sorry, I don't know what this means, hopefully someone else will be able to help you out
<r3vo> what's clam?
* nagyv is leaving now. Good night everyone!
<main> alright basicly
<main> to compile and run an app
<main> u do ./compile
<main> make and install?
<polo> i'd like to share some files with friends so i'm looking forward to install a ftp server, does anyone know one for kubuntu with a nice interface?
<main> right?
<r3vo> ./configure, make, make install i THINK
<r3vo> ask someone esle :)
<main> lemme try
<r3vo> what you trying to install main?
<jhutchins> main: Um, you really don't want to be compiling stuff the day after you start using linux.
<r3vo> can anyone help me use samba or something else to send files to my printer over the network?
<theshadow> every time I try to do sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer it says it can't find a package for that. Yet I have the Edgy universe and multiverse defined in the sources.list file. anyone have an idea?
<KatieS> jhutchins: I did it
<jhutchins> main: What is it you're trying to install?
<BluesKaj> the shadow try: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<jhutchins> r3vo: I'm at a bit of a disadvantage for walk-throughs because I don't have a kubuntu box here, but I can try to help you.
<main> some volume app
<r3vo> please i would love that
<jhutchins> main: You shouldn't need to do that.
<jhutchins> main: It's best to find and install the package built for kubuntu.
<main> my laptop volume and mute keys dont work
<jhutchins> main: That's a matter of setting up xorg to recognize them.
<main> i tried
<jhutchins> main: So again, what package?
<r3vo> main you trying to install kmix?
<main> no i have kmix isntalled
<main> some know paackage
<main> knob*
<main> its supposeto be an easy volume control
<main> k im over it
<main> ill stick with kmix
<main> im also trying to install a theme manager
<main> but it says "cant find x"
<main> after i do config
<nuxil> anyone got "kickoff" for edgy amd 64 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> nuxil: feisty does
<main> is there a package i can get to icompile and install program easily?
<revolution27> how to i get a black terminal background in gnome?
<BluesKaj> revolution27, this a kubuntu chat , try #ubuntu
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, do you think it will work in edgy ?
<BluesKaj> we're 99% kde in here
<revolution27> sorry... just thought there might be a few gnome people here too
<revolution27> lol
<plugs> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> :) np revolution27
<revolution27> i'm setting up my dad's pc with gnome.. that's why
<revolution27> i'm a kde guy too
<Minataku> I know it's off-topic, but you all should definitely read this >>> http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/tcpa_rebuttal.pdf
<BluesKaj> oh he would definitely like kde better ...iknow i do and I'm 63 and retired
<Admiral_Chicago> nuxil: can't say, I haven't been on Edge in several months
<revolution27> lol i thought gnome would be an easier to use interface for him
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, where can i get it from?
<jhutchins> revolution27: WHat do you need with samba?  (There's also #samba )
<revolution27> who ever thought white terminals were a good idea? lol
<BluesKaj> actually no revolution27, if he's used to windows , kde will be fmore familiar
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, i wanna try
<revolution27> weh gnome is kinda mac-like
<revolution27> he seems to like it so far
<BluesKaj> does yer dad use a mac?
<theshadow> BluesKaj: Yes I have it tells me "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate"
<revolution27> no... but... oh nevermind... let's not get into interface discussions here
<Admiral_Chicago> nuxil: you could try to do apt-get install kicker-kickoff
<BluesKaj> theshadow, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<BluesKaj> theshadow, you will have to add that repository to your sources list
<apollo> hi
<Minataku> TCPA is not the bad technology, Palladium is
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: mplayer should be in plf if nowhere else.
<jhutchins> theshadow: check out plf.zarb.org, pretty sure they have it.
<revolution27> anyone use songbird?
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, nop.. no such app
<jhutchins> msg Minataku Off topic.
<jhutchins> Oops.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Please do not PRIVMSG me again
<BluesKaj> yeah jhutchins , I
<BluesKaj> i'm surprised he doesn't have it but it's unofficial
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: License issues with the kodec, they keep it off-continent from us americans.
<jhutchins> s/kodec/codec - I've been at this terminal too long.
<BluesKaj> yeah, there are no repos in canada, which has no issues , so far at least
<Minataku> jhutchins: And actually, it's technically on topic, since it's an important issue and part of why a number of people are switching to Linux nowadays
<Minataku> It's very important to know what is what, especially when you're trying to escape from it
<jhutchins> It has nothing to do with kubuntu support.  Please take it elsewhere.
<jhutchins> go start #tcpa if you want.
<Minataku> jhutchins: You are being extremely rude
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, that plf.zarb.org is a mandriva site
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: mplayer is in the repos
<BluesKaj> theshadow, this site is also agood one : http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: They do ubuntu packages too
<dwidmann|sleep> ack, I feel like I must be feeling 10 orders of magnitude worse than awful :\
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: they are in multiverse
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, apparently not in theshadow's sources list
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: in ubuntu;s multiverse it is
<theshadow> BluesKaj: ty
<BluesKaj> maybe he has the universe  multiverse sources commented
<j__> hello, I get "Access denied" when I try copy files to my hda1, what should I do?
* gnomefreak has uploaded kickoff a few days ago
<revolution27> how do i find the ip address of this pc?
<dwidmann> http://www.ipaddress.com would probably be a good start
<revolution27> thanks
* dwidmann forgets the actual url
<j__> found a thread at Gparted forums that said somebody had posted the solution at Ubuntu forums but I sure didn't find it
<dwidmann> wait, that was it afterall :)
<Minataku> There's also whatismyip.com I believe
<revolution27> yeh... i wanted the local ip addy
<Minataku> revolution27: Oh, on the LAN?
<revolution27> yeh
<Minataku> Go to a terminal and type iwconfig
<revolution27> ok
<Minataku> That should give you the IP
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> sudo
<Minataku> Doesn't work as normal user, sorry
<BluesKaj> theshadow :  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , the make sure there is no # in front of the sources that are similar to this "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse"
<revolution27> no wireless extensions
<Minataku> revolution27: Doh, sorry again... my brain must be fried
<Minataku> Type "netstat"
<Minataku> The first set will have a field titled "Local Address"
<Minataku> Ignore what's after the :
<Minataku> That's just the port used for that particular connection
<revolution27> ok i got it
<revolution27> thanks
<Minataku> np
<revolution27> not i need to find the name of my printer
<Minataku> Sorry for the braindead answers
<[Don_Huan] > Hi
<Minataku> Hi
<revolution27> they're better than no answers
<Minataku> revolution27: True
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> And I eventally got to the right answer
<Minataku> XD
<revolution27> yep
<theshadow> BluesKaj: Its not commented out, but I just decided to build it from source... I really miss freeBSD's ports collection :S
<j__> about my hard disk problem, apparently the drive is mounted as root (I guess), how do I fix that? is there a fstab guide somewhere, I have no idea what all the options do
<BluesKaj> ok theshadow did you add those sources  and sudo apt-get update , cuz mplayer should be available after doing so.
<theshadow> BluesKaj: yes sir I did
<theshadow> but at this point I'm 60% done building
<BluesKaj> another tip theshadow , for firefox & mplayer , check this out http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<theshadow> BluesKaj: yea I was going to look into the mplayer ff plugin after I got mplayer running ;)
<BluesKaj> theshadow, cool , you should be good to go then :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nuxil: then it's not in Edgy, it is in Feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> AFK
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, got a link to a feisty repo where it is. so i can dl it and try
<j__> can somebody copy the line for a working mounted ext3 partition from their fstab for me? pretty please? I've been trying to make this work for like 4hrs now
<jhutchins> theshadow: One of the reasons to stick with packaged files it that it makes the package database aware of them, and it won't overwrite them; it can use them when other packages want to call or link to them.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Sorry, but I feel that occasional off-topic things which are important issues to the entire community as a whole are acceptable, as are completely off-topic serious news events which are important to everyone, as long as discussions about are taken to the off-topic location
<nuxil> Admiral_Chicago, i found a i386 version of it to edgy.. but im on a 64 bit install.. and i dont feel like puting it in a 32 bit env
<Admiral_Chicago> i run 32 bit for that reason alone
<Admiral_Chicago> plus, parallel computing is better than 64 bit
<premier_> The meter at the bottom of my screen says that my cpu is at 53C, and the fan isnt kicking in (im running a laptop)  I powered it off for five minutes, unplugged the power cord, but It still is in the high 40s
<Minataku> Not to mention x64's less prevalent support
<Admiral_Chicago> Moore's Law, but that's a conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> premier_: Mine (before I locked it on) used to kick on around 45C
<premier_> okay
<Minataku> premier_: Is it idling at 53C?
<premier_> can I lock it on or something?
<premier_> idiling?
<Minataku> Or is it under load at 53C?
<Minataku> premier_: It depends on whether the ACPI interface is known and a driver exists
<Minataku> What kind of laptop is it?
<premier_> well, I was playing homeworld, but I havent started that since I powered it off for five minutes
<Minataku> Games will always drive the CPU temp up because the CPU is doing a lot of work
<premier_> dell inspiron E1705, aka 9600.  Ive had some trouble with the acpi, but usually that fan works
<premier_> how can I force on the fan?
<j__> nm, found a guide that will maybe sort this out (not that anyone was answering in the first place)
<Minataku> Hm...
<premier_> its at 47 now, but before it got up to 61
<Minataku> premier_: Yeah, usually the fan is completely hardware controlled with only software overrides
<premier_> okay
<Minataku> I'd say around 64C is the notice point
<Minataku> 70C the warning point
<revolution27> so i've been trying to network my printer. I went over to the other computer and added a new printer with the URI ipp://192.168.0.102/printers/photosmart and it doesn't seem to be working... What did i do wrong?
<Minataku> 80C the danger point
<premier_> I might have been to 73 before, but now recently
<revolution27> that's pretty high
<Minataku> Check that the fan hasn't failed
<premier_> Will the BIOS menu have any info on this
<premier_> How do I know if the fan has failed?
<khatahn> hi, i just changed from CRT monitor into widescreen LCD monitor. what should i do to get the proper resolution for this? edit xorg.conf by hand?
<Minataku> premier_: The only way I can think of at the moment is to take it out and hook it up to +5VDC
<premier_> take apart my laptop?
<Minataku> Which is a difficult task for a laptop
<revolution27> or listen really close to hear the fan :)
<BluesKaj> J_ will this help .. /dev/hda3 <mount\040point> auto users,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Minataku> !find dell
<ubotu> File dell found in ntp-doc, xkb-data, xkb-data-legacy
<Minataku> Hm
<premier_> revolution27: No I can hear it pretty well when its running
<Minataku> !search dell
<ubotu> Found: ops-#kubuntu-offtopic, ops-#kubuntu, blender
<Minataku> <.<
<Minataku> !find acpi
<ubotu> Found: acpi, acpi-support, acpid, acpidump, acpitool (and 4 others)
<premier_> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Minataku> premier_: I can't stand Dell, so I have no clue how to/if you can maniuplate the ACPI on Dell laptops
<premier_> pos
<premier_> this laptop was kinda crummy in windows, and its linux support is attrocious
<Minataku> Trash it and get a Toshiba
<Minataku> Dell is lousy, they churn out cheap crap
<premier_> ati graphics card, my intel dual core crash "Soft Lockup of CPU#0" about 1/4 of boots
<Minataku> Slap it together with some duct tape and paperclips, sell it at 1000% profit
<Minataku> That's Dell's strategy
<BluesKaj> hehe Minataku , my daughter just bought a toshiba, and she knows very little about computers in general
<Minataku> BluesKaj: She's either smart or lucky that she made the right choice
<BluesKaj> the price was right
<Minataku> Nice
<Minataku> Toshiba isn't the cheapest but they're top quality
<Minataku> You get what you pay for, but with Toshiba you get more
<Raven301> I have not problem with my Dell laptop inspiron 1300 - Running Kubuntu edje with kernel 2.6.19.2-01 :)
<revolution27> arrrgh i accidentally kicked the power button on my ubuntu pc, now it says can't access tty; job contol turned off
<BluesKaj> Minataku,
<BluesKaj> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&MSCSProfile=3C79F0C7EA3162B29078EFCFF8C1FEE5A23B658FB6CD4503BF979262A5414AA8BA2DF5FBCE188246B866C41147856B04A2AD808E576093A38C85CD00F0EBDD91104553C42FF4B1051AD717F2DA3A2541682B53FB4264AA44A71F840C4B5D8FDB8A9A756FFD29F67C4CB1C636663487071EC6B1BCD79BCF94FCF1ABEA955CA66B8B08EF6227032612A6BE0AD2EDCE9354F7133463D725381A994C9C1F0B07F6DA4FB5D748D4CA499D6527B6788F3D61ACB107
<BluesKaj> B2FDFF342E96EECAC68B53F9DC359907C1271774FF9012F265FA503AA879EC18895F3FC268F8E5FA739682FCA497&sku_id=0665000FS10080317&catid=#
<premier_> Is there anything I can do so I can safely run my game again?
<premier_> that was a long url
<BluesKaj> oops sorry
<Minataku> lol
<revolution27> wow
<BluesKaj> I'll try again with tiny
<jhutchins> BluesKaj:Um, yeah.
<BluesKaj> Minataku, http://tinyurl.com/2ul7tn
<jhutchins> I think you get the best quality from linovo.  Compaq/HP is pretty good.  Winbooks are good deals for the price, but not as repairable as Linovo or HP.
<ventrix> hello
<ventrix> i'm trying to install xgl from this guide http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=25
<Minataku> LEnovo
<Minataku> *Lenovo
<jhutchins> Thank you, yes.
<revolution27> ok guys, x can't start.... should I re-install it? and how?
<Minataku> Sorry, my shift-finger is slow
<jhutchins> Actually, when I worked with them they were still all IBM, so I have an excuse :)
<Minataku> revolution27: Slow down
<ventrix> when I'm trying to do "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<Minataku> jhutchins: Heh, I still think "IBM Thinkpad" too
<ventrix> i get gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ventrix> what can I do?
<Minataku> revolution27: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for why it's not starting
<Minataku> Start from the bottom
<jhutchins> revolution27: also try startx from a console session, that will show errors too.
<Minataku> Ignore anything about fonts or /dev/wacom
<Wazzzaaa> i have also a problem with that ventrix
<Minataku> Those are bogus errors caused by someone not packaging X11R7 correctly for Kubuntu
<Wazzzaaa> when i do: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Wazzzaaa> i get the error: "Cannot write to ***.gpg (Broken pipe)"
<Wazzzaaa> anyone familiar with this?
<ventrix> when I'm trying to do "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"  I get "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<revolution27> something about api mismatch.... the nvidia kernel module has a differentversion to the x module
<Wazzzaaa> im using kubuntu edgy
<Minataku> Ah
<jhutchins> Wazzzaaa: Only to the extent that I know beryl is alpha software and pretty much expected to be broken most of the time for most people.
<Minataku> revolution27: Which did you just change?
<Minataku> The nvidia kernel module or X11?
<revolution27> umm
<jhutchins> ventrix: try doing it in two different steps.
<Minataku> One of them changed
<Minataku> Did you just do an update?
<Wazzzaaa> does that mean that I have to try it another time jhutchins ?
<Minataku> revolution27: Type out the entire error
<jhutchins> Wazzzaaa: Seriously, that's the sum of my knowledge on beryl.
<revolution27> yes a big update... I also installed the nvidia driver and i changed xorg.conf
<ventrix> Did it already
<Minataku> There ya go
<Minataku> revolution27: Update all of Xorg
<ventrix> but nothing happens
<revolution27> how?
<Wazzzaaa> ok
<revolution27> this sucks!!!
<Wazzzaaa> and could you answer my question please :)
<Minataku> revolution27: Through the package manager
<revolution27> k
<revolution27> and that would be apt-get update?
<ventrix> any suggestions?
<revolution27> ?
<dwidmann> revolution27: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok I've got beryl installed , but when i try to launch it from the cli after loging into Xgl it get this : Support for non power of two textures missing
<revolution27> ohh... I get so annoyed when things like that happen so easily
<nuxil> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<theshadow> Ok I did something bad but I don't know what... I just restarted and it didn't load KDE it just brought me to the console login.
<revolution27> dpkg returned an error code...
<BluesKaj> theshadow, startkde
<revolution27> parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/available
<dwidmann> theshadow: well, X failed to start. type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" is where X's errors can be found.
<dwidmann> erm, wow, nothing I say makes sense today.
<Minataku> revolution27: Uh oh... that doesn't sound very good
<revolution27> yeh it isn't
<revolution27> are there any options apart from full re-install?
<dwidmann> Minataku: revolution27: A type of not good I've never seen before
<revolution27> sigh
<revolution27> why?!?!? all I did was kick the power
<Eruantalon> What is the simplest way to use samba securerly?
<revolution27> why can't there be a repair button....
<Minataku> I wonder
<Minataku> revolution27: Slow down now
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: erm, set up a password if you're worried about security with it, also set "security" to "user" or so in the samba configuration
<Eruantalon> between two kubuntu boxes that is
<Eruantalon> dwidmann: Well i've never been able to get anything but share to work
<Minataku> revolution27: Type "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/-available-
<Eruantalon> it just access denied all the time
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: and I've never bothered to use anything but share ... hehehe
<Eruantalon> Well even that doesn't work now.
<revolution27> with no spaces?
<Eruantalon> Is share a security risk if no firewall is present?
<main> hello
<Minataku> revolution27: Then try to update again
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: there is a firewall present, whether you like it or not.
<Minataku> revolution27: Type it as it's presented
<dwidmann> iptables.
<Minataku> Completely intact and without "s
<main> anyone know how to get streaming embedded .wmv videos to work ?
<Eruantalon> dwidmann: Ok so no firewall activated that is not blocking anything
<ventrix> when I'm trying to do "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"  I get "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<main> cuz im been look for awhile and cant find a good explanation
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: it's active whether you like it or not :P
<main> ?
<Minataku> If that fails then type "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/-available- /var/lib/dpkg/available" to put it back then ask someone else because I'm just guessing here
<Minataku> lol
<Eruantalon> Is it wrong of me to try to use the samba module in kcontrol?
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: anyhow, what I do for the sake of security is I disable erm, what would it be called, writing to the share?
<Eruantalon> Yes
<dwidmann> "People" can view my share, access files, but not remove/delete/add things
<dwidmann> Secure enough for me anyhow
<Eruantalon> But for one thing a need write capabilities for some users AND i don't want my files exposed to the entire internet
<Eruantalon> are encrpyted passwords standard?
<Minataku> They should be
<revolution27> got errors again
<Minataku> Storing passwords in plain text is stupid
<Eruantalon> never mind. It seems that the standard button in kcontrol has no effect...
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: not sure about for Samba. Linux passwords are encrypted in /etc/shadow ...
<Minataku> revolution27: Just saying you got an error doesn't help us
<Minataku> If you get an error, please tell us what the error is
<Eruantalon> dwidmann: It is a little different when you send the passwords over the net
<dwidmann> I do believe samba probably uses some sort of encryption, not sure how good it is.
<Minataku> It's from Microsoft
<Minataku> How good can it be
<revolution27> failed to open package into file /var/lib/dpkg/available for reading: no such file or directory
<Minataku> revolution27: Okay, do this
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: if it's being sent over the net, it'd best be done in ssh/https/sftp or something
<Minataku> "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/-available- /var/lib/dpkg/available" to put it back
<Minataku> Then hang around because I'm completely stumped
<revolution27> Minataku: i type slow.. that's why... i just warned you more errors were coming :0
<Eruantalon> net/network/lan/wan whatever
<revolution27> omg
<revolution27> lol
<Minataku> revolution27: Ah, I'm sorry then
<revolution27> no you are still helping
<Minataku> I meant for telling you to type it out
<revolution27> i might just do a re-install since i only installed the os today
<dwidmann> revolution27: I wonder what "sudo apt-get -f install" would do
<Minataku> revolution27: Go for it
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> It's easier when there's nothing to replace/reconfigure
<revolution27> dwidmann:  nothing
<dwidmann> revolution27: nothing good, or nothing bad?
<revolution27> 0 udated, 0 installed, 1 not upgraded
<revolution27> 0 upgraded*
<erhanr> revolution27:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<erhanr> did you try it ?
<revolution27> what package?
<erhanr> your problem packet
<revolution27> dpkg/available?
<slyfox> Stable Linux Kernel 2.6.20 Released. Does this mean we will have an auto update or we will only see thin in the next Kubuntu ?
<revolution27> anyone?
<LjL> slyfox: the latter
<Minataku> Oooooh... 2.6.20
<dwidmann> slyfox: it's in Feisty right now
<Minataku> Thanks for the news
<slyfox> When is Feisty scheduled for ?
<Admiral_Chicago> using it now as a matter of fact
<dwidmann> slyfox: April
<Admiral_Chicago> April 19th, tentative
<slyfox> Ok.
<Minataku> Or do it yourself
<slyfox> Side question. Do you preffer Online or Offline Calendar ?
<Minataku> I believe there's a guide on how to do it
<Minataku> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Minataku> "if you're convinced you do"
<Minataku> I hate that
<revolution27> i got the same parse error
<Minataku> revolution27: You will, I just wanted to put it back since my "fix" didn't work
<Minataku> revolution27: Hang around and ask someone else, I have no idea how to fix that issue
<dwidmann> Minataku: which also reminds me ... the old kernel howto was better than the current if I remember right, or, worded nicer at least.
<revolution27> no for what erhanr said
<vexx> does anyone know where could i find an edgy driver for audigy sound cards?
<Minataku> revolution27: Oh, sorry
<vexx> pls
<revolution27> i'm so lost now...
<Tm_T> vexx: Hm?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Let me guess, all sorts of "you're an idiot for doing this" "why are you reading this" "are you stupid?" kind of things?
<Tm_T> vexx: No dirvers already in edgy?
<vexx> nope
<revolution27> Is there anyway to re-install everything that was damaged?
<vexx> it doesn't work
<Tm_T> How it doesn't work?
<Minataku> I hate how they discourage people from exploring Linux, but then again when everything is obfuscated to "just work" I guess they have to
<vexx> i started the music but nothing
<revolution27> oh i wish everything would "just work"
<Tm_T> vexx: That doesn't mean there's no drivers. ;)
<dwidmann> Minataku: yeah, those things
<vexx> ok. i'll try to make it work. but i'm a newbee
<Minataku> dwidmann: Compiling your own kernel is easy and fun
<Tm_T> vexx: Aaudigy 2?
<revolution27> should i re-install x?
<revolution27> what is dpkg?
<Minataku> It's really just an exercise in knowing what hardware your computer has and for everything else, reading the explanation
<dwidmann> !dpkg | revolution27
<erhanr> revolution27: what is your main problem ?
<ubotu> revolution27: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<revolution27> my problem is i kicked the power cord and now i'm getting alot of errors
<Minataku> His /var/whatever/dkpg/available is bad
<Tm_T> vexx: Anyway, check mixer settings, kmix is one app for that.
<dwidmann> revolution27: try this: dpkg --audit && dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<Minataku> Thanks, dwidmann
<vexx> ok thanks. it is audigy 1
<Tm_T> vexx: Should work just fine.
<revolution27> same parse error
<tuxt3k> teste
<dwidmann> drat
<revolution27> near line 1
<sdac221x_> can me how to modify the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?
<BluesKaj> ok, "Support for non power of two textures missing", this the message when trying launch beryl ...any ideas how to fix this ?
<dwidmann> revolution27: last resort time indeed, "sudo dpkg --reconfigure dpkg apt"
<sdac221x_> i meant can someone tell me...
<revolution27> ok then
<Minataku> Heh, I've had my SPARCstation 10 w/ NeXTSTEP/risc 3.3 running the starfield screensaver for the past 16-some hours
<dwidmann> sdac221x_: I don't know ... I could tell you how to do it in KDE though ... hehe
<sdac221x_> oops sorry just realized im in kubuntu room instead of ubuntu.   i can install the KDE system manger but i hear it causes some problems on xfce
<dwidmann> Minataku: any reason why?
<tuxt3k> salut
<revolution27> ok dwidmann i got some output
<cntb> transitioning existong installation from sda7 to hda7 thru acronis same layout different interface
<Minataku> dwidmann: Mainly because I'm not using the SPARCstation 10
<tuxt3k> where are other chat room ?
<dwidmann> revolution27: oh?
<revolution27> oh wait
<Minataku> I just have it running that while I'm not playing with it
<Minataku> BTW: NeXTSTEP sucks
<dwidmann> tuxt3k: which one are you looking for?
<Minataku> lol
<revolution27> unknown option --reconfigure
<dwidmann> oops
<dwidmann> my fault
<dwidmann> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg apt
<dwidmann> there we go
<adaptr> tuxt3k: use /list - there are over 3000
<revolution27> dpkg-reconfigure is not installe
<draik> Ugh
<dwidmann> revolution27: ??!!
<draik> Ok. Now Beryl is getting buggy
<revolution27> how bad is it?
<cntb> grub-installed and stops at ALERT! /dev/sda7 does not exist. Dropping to a shell !
<dwidmann> revolution27: sounds bad to me
<ubuntu_> hay all having a bit of problem installing. When i get to prepare mount points, it complains about No root file system
<cntb> BusyBox v1.1.3
<revolution27> any more ideas?
<dwidmann> cntb: have you rearranged drives or anything?
<dwidmann> revolution27: ummm, errrrrrr, well, I might have one.
<revolution27> it seems like i'm taking up most of this chat.... should we make a new chanell?
<revolution27> what is it?
<cntb> ty dwidmann same layout acronis does it perfectly for me
<cntb> dwidmann:  winxp is up
<dwidmann> revolution27: well, you need to somehow or another install the "debconf" package.
<ubuntu_> can anyone help my install problem?
<cntb> but in ubnutu must replace all sda s to hda's
<revolution27> can i do that with the cd?
<cntb> ubuntu_ pls chg nick
<cntb>   /nick your-new-nick
<OlgaB> brb coffeee
<dwidmann> revolution27: Ummmm, well the live cd doesn't actually have the mini-repository of packages on it, it has a SquashFS file system that it uses ...
<revolution27> oh
<dwidmann> cntb: try changing the device in the grub menu to see if you can find one that will boot.
<dwidmann> Maybe sda7 really doesn't exist is what I mean
<cntb> dwidmann: boots but now stops not finding root FS
<cntb> grub-installed and stops at ALERT! /dev/sda7 does not exist. Dropping to a shell !
<dwidmann> cntb: you might need to change it in a couple places
<revolution27> if you are helping me can you join channell #revo please so we don't take up the whole chat
<cntb> also gives BusyBox v1.1.3
<cntb> or PM each other revolution27
<dwidmann> cntb: did you use a seperate /boot partition?
<revolution27> well you can get alot of people in a channel
<adaptr> revolution27: not unless your problem will be guaranteed useless to anybody else.. sharing is what it's all about
<adaptr> revolution27: try to keep your response down to the essentials, and you won't swamp every body :)
<revolution27> :'(
<cntb> no separate home
<revolution27> hmm
<ibert_> hi! When kontact isn't closed properly, the inbox of my imap account is renamed from german "Posteingang" to the english "INBOX", and I can't synchronize anymore... any german speaking imap&kmail user in here?
<leopartux> is there a root password for kubuntu. i have just installed kubuntu
<cntb> !de | ibert_
<ubotu> ibert_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> Ubotu, tell leopartux about root | leopartux, see the private message from Ubotu
<dwidmann> leopartux: no, the root account is disabled by default.
<cntb> !sudo | leopartux
<ubotu> leopartux: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<leopartux> thanks you all
<dwidmann> oh why not, for good measure:
<dwidmann> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<johny> hey, I have no direct rendering, already done what was to be done and still nothing. i'm using Kubuntu edgy with kernel 2.6.17.10-generic
<plugs> Help, i just moved a bunch of files to "folder//folder" and now Konqueror can't see them!
<cntb> johny what graphic card ?
<johny> cntb: Radeon 9700 Mobility (laptop) 256 RAM
<cntb> !ati | johny
<ubotu> johny: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leopartux> system settings - personal - regional and language -     there are only 2 languages how can i add more languages
<revolution27> can anyone crecommend any books/resources on learning linux/debian/whatever?
<johny> cntb: thanks man, but ?.ve already done all those things from here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<underdog5004> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !ubuntu-guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revolution27> i mean the real nitty gritty
<BluesKaj> johny, this one more helpful : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<cntb> underdog5004: what are you trying
<underdog5004> cntb, meh, I know of a guide for ubuntu, but I can't remember the url...it's the official one...I'm too lazy to google for it...
<johny> BluesKaj: thanks
<revolution27> I think orielly has a book on linux.... well a few... I might check those out
<victor_> im trying to access my NTFS-drive from the cd but i get 'An unknown error occurred' when doing so from konqueror
<johny> how to set konqueror to open a webpage on when its start?
<johny> I didn't find this in settings
<Eruantalon> Can anyone help me get samba to work? Or should I just give up and use nfs?
<johny> is it possible to use hardware acceleration without the ati's proprietary driver, but using the open-source one?
<h3sp4wn> johny: <= X850 == yes
<Eruantalon> johny: As far is I know yes. But it isn't fast
<h3sp4wn> Anything that is not X1000 + is fine
<h3sp4wn> (except a few mobile chipsets)
<leopartux> where is the folder of screensaver files
<johny> but my ATi card is really difficult to install
<johny> leopartux: KDE or GNOME?
<BluesKaj> Eruantalon, smb4k and komba2 , will setup samba
<leopartux> kde
<OlgaB> back
<leopartux> i am using kubuntu
<johny> leopartux: try /usr/share/appInk/System/ScreenSavers
<manu_> hi
<Eruantalon> BluesKaj: smb4k seems to only be an smb browser. There is nothing for setting up the serve
<alex_> so did anyone have any luck compiling the ipw3945 drivers?
<manu_> someone can help me with this simple script?  it doesnt work -> bad substitution
<manu_> im creating a superkaramba theme
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/21381
<manu_> i'm a very noob in shell scripting
<manu_> :/
<OlgaB> brb
<leopartux> johny thanks  i have just read your message. i was trying to find it.
<manu_> leopartux: can you help me plz?
<leopartux> i dont think so because i have just installed kubuntu
<leopartux> i am trying to learn
<alex_> so no one with intel pro 3945 here?
<manu_> alex_: can you help plz?
<manu_> dont know aht in the script is wrong
<manu_> its in the line with echo
<manu_> :(
<underdog5004> alex_, hey, sorry about bailing...
<underdog5004> alex_, no joy?
<alex_> underdog5004: well, it didn't work
<underdog5004> bummer.
<alex_> underdog5004: the network manager didn't solve that
<underdog5004> alex_, bummer...I'm out of ideas...sorry
<alex_> manu_: sorry, I don't know what's wrong with that script
<alex_> underdog5004: I wish the drivers would just compile :(
<alex_> :'(
<underdog5004> lol, are you getting errors?
<manu_> alex_ if you copy the lines and create a .sh file my bash says bad substitution in the echo line
<manu_> if i put the first line into console and press enter and then echo and press enter it works
<manu_> there should be 1:2 in the output
<alex_> manu_: I am not too good with scripting, so I can't help sorry
<manu_> and other people sayed it works manually
<manu_> but that damn script not
<underdog5004> manu_, did you prefix the .sh with #!/bin/bash
<underdog5004> or is it the other way around?
<leopartux> there are only 2 languages how can i add more languages
<underdog5004> manu_, in the beginning of the script, first line, it should say, #!/bin/bash
<underdog5004> manchicken|away, or !#/bin/bash...can't remember
<manu_> underdog5004: http://paste.debian.net/21381
<manu_> like this
<underdog5004> manu_, , or !#/bin/bash...can't remember
<underdog5004> uh...h/o
<manu_> :/ error in the echo line
<underdog5004> manu
<manu_> underdog5004:
<underdog5004> uh...I don't know much about bash scripting...sorry...can't help you...
<manu_> underdog5004: do you know someone
<underdog5004> manu_, maybe genii, but he's not here...
<manu_> in germany its 11:21pm i want to go to bed but i want to finish this script and its only an error beetween this two lines
<underdog5004> manu_, maybe the semi-colon after the http:// line
<manu_> underdog5004: m
<underdog5004> that's all I can see...seems like
<underdog5004> ; is only for C and C++...I'm probably wrong, though
<dwidmann> You're wrong
<underdog5004> I knew it...darn!
<manu_> dwidmann:  me?
<dwidmann> No, underdog5004
<manu_> can you help? :)
<manu_> it would be great
<Red_Herring> go bears.
<dwidmann> perhaps, I'm looking at it, the whole german thing is throwing me off a bit though
<underdog5004> manu_, what's the script supposed to do?
<dwidmann> the only thing I'm wondering about at the moment, is the colons in the echo line
<manu_> underdog5004: you know perhaps the live ticker of your favorite soccer team
<underdog5004> gotcha
<manu_> the script gets the html file of my favorite team where the current goals are shown and ctaches it
<manu_> my aim is to biuld it in a superkaramba theme
<manu_> dwidmann: why?
<dwidmann> manu_ try this: http://paste.debian.net/21383
<manu_> i found this commands in the net and changed them to match my wishes
<narcosis> hey, how do i install drivers for my soundblaster x-fi sound card?
<dwidmann> narcosis: short story is, you don't, IIRC
<crimsun> and you won't.
<crimsun> not for a good. long. while.
<narcosis> oh.
<narcosis> so uh
<narcosis> do i have to use onboard sound?
<johny> narcosis: try to go on the producer's webpage and find some info there
<dwidmann> narcosis: that or buy yourself a supported sound card
<narcosis> k thanks
<manu_> dwidmann: now does it work but 33:3 says that i only want to geht the letters between letter 33 and letter 36
<manu_> and that would be 2:1
<narcosis> oh and also, i tried installing nvidia linux display drivers but it told me to turn off X
<manu_> so i get <td class="ticker_ergebnis">2:1</td>
<manu_> of the html file
<narcosis> so i ran it in CLI
<dwidmann> manu: hmmmmm
<narcosis> and it says something about having no kernel
<manu_> and this html tags dont look nice in superkaramba
<manu_> manually it works
<dwidmann> manu_: try tacking it on the 33:36 onto what I pasted a few minutes ago
<manu_> dwidmann try this 2 lines manually and with shell script you see manually it works in script not
<dwidmann> will it work?
<manu_> only without 33:3
<dwidmann> Hmm
<manu_> dwidmann:  <td class="ticker_ergebnis">2:1</td>:33:3
<manu_> no it adds it only
<alex_> underdog5004: LOL, dude
<underdog5004> alex_, huh?
<alex_> underdog5004: the drivers come pre-installed with edgy.... ahahahahaahah
<underdog5004> alex_, omfg!
<alex_> underdog5004: wireless intel pro 3945abg
<anonymeeee> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<alex_> underdog5004: I can't beleive this, I couldn't find that info even in google
<alex_> underdog5004: lol, all that was missing was the daemon... and that's all
<alex_> underdog5004: sweet, wireless works now... woohoo
<underdog5004> alex_, so it's working now!
<underdog5004> yay!
<underdog5004> alex_, doesn't it feel good knowing you _made_ your computer work the way you want it to?
<alex_> haha, for future adventurers, let them know that the drivers are preinstalled on edgy
<alex_> underdog5004: ohhh yeaaaaa
<cgreer> Hello everyone!
<alex_> underdog5004: especially in linux
<alex_> :D
<cgreer> yeah for ubuntu
<dwidmann> I think I've figured it out .... hmm, one sec manu_
<manu_> dwidmann: wow cool :)
<JRH3K5> I've just done cp -R ~/* /media/hda4/.  Within ~/ are symbolic links to /media/hdc1 - is there a way to confirm that the contents of /media/hdc1 were copied to /media/hda4, and not just a symbolic link to /media/hdc1?
<dwidmann> figured something out anyway
<ssmasud__> any NS2 experts over here?
<manu_> dwidmann: i'm excited
<dwidmann> manu_: if only this would work better .. I'm failing at testing because it's failing to fetch the file
<alex_> test
<alex_> w00t
<alex_> :(
<alex_> test
<manu_> dwidmann: which file?
<underdog5004> yay
<underdog5004> alex_ made it!
<alex_> yep
<dwidmann> manu_: the one it fetches with wget ... it's just sitting here on "connecting"
<manu_> dwidmann: here it works
* underdog5004 pats alex_ on the back
<dwidmann> come to think of it manu_, I probably have that port blocked or something
<alex_> underdog5004: haha, now I just need to write a program that takes over the world, and I am all set
<manu_> dwidmann: hm... its just a internetsite
<dwidmann> yep, that was it
<manu_> put it in your browser and get it manually
<underdog5004> step 1: get wireless working
<underdog5004> step 2: ???
<underdog5004> step 3: Profit!
<ootinyoo> I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 and can't get my comp to boot it....any ideas
<alex_> step 4: take over the world
<jarn> I heard that amarok 1.4.5 is coming out today, does anyone know if that's true?
<underdog5004> ootinyoo, did you burn the iso as an iso and not as a file?
<dwidmann> manu: in the script, the port is specified, note the :81 in the URL
<dwidmann> jarn: I don't know, why not check amarok.kde.org?
<ootinyoo> not sure underdog...will have to look....but pretty sure as an iso
<jarn> dwidmann: I did, it doesn't say anything.
<underdog5004> ootinyoo, what did you use to burn it?
<manu_> dwidmann: hm so you cant help me?
<manu_> because of the port
<manu_> i upload you the source of the site? so you can delete the part with wget?
<alex_> how do I add the knetworkmanager to startup programs?
<manu_> dwidmann: http://paste.debian.net/21385
<alex_> where is it located?
<dwidmann> manu: I'll be a few minutes
<ootinyoo> under dog....you mean what kind of disk?  or program?
<dwidmann> jarn: well, not like it'll hurt to wait, I'll check something for you though
<alex_> ln -s knetworkmanager ~/.kde/Autostart/knetworkmanager.... let me guess that's not going to work is it?
<alex_> I need the full path right?
<narcosis> how do i use ./configure to install?
<manu_> dwidmann: okay i will be only till 12 o clock, but then i have to get a bit of slepp
<manu_> *sleep
<manu_> its nice that you help me
<alex_> ahhh, I think I foudn it, /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<underdog5004> ootinyoo, I prefer Alex Fienmans Isorecorder (google for it) to burn isos. If you are sure you burnt it correctly, go into your bios (you'll need to hit a certain key on boot, like F1, tab, delete) and make sure the boot order is correct. You want IDE/ATAPI cdrom drive to be ahead of Hard drive
<dwidmann> manu_: and when will 12 be? It's only 5:46 here
<dwidmann> manu_I've found the problem
<underdog5004> randomly, kaffeine will refuse to play files that I access remotely from my server.
<underdog5004> It says that xiine doesn't have the right plugin.
<underdog5004> weird...
<dwidmann> change 33:3 to 29:3
<underdog5004> or rather, No plugin found to handle this resources
<dwidmann> wait, that's not right either :\
<dominic_> virtualbox anyone?
<dwidmann> gah
<dwidmann> and now it has the nerve to work
<underdog5004> ride the split
<dwidmann> manu_: KSC_TICKER="$(wget -A 'html' -O 'ksc_ticker.txt' http://ticker.ksc.de:81/ticker.html; cat ksc_ticker.txt | sed -n '14p')"  && echo ${KSC_TICKER:33:3}
<dwidmann> exactly as is seems to work .... that was frustrating
<manu_> dwidmann: here it doesnt work
<manu_> what have you changed also? i try it in a *.sh data
<manu_> dwidmann: in console it dows work
<manu_> *does
<dwidmann> I'm just running it in the shell for now ... or is this wrong .... oh, it is :\
<dwidmann> one sec while I turn it into a script and try again
<manu_> dwidmann: in my shell it runs also perfectly but not in a *.sh file
<manu_> :/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<dominic_> hallo tanlan
<underdog5004> randomly, kaffeine will refuse to play files that I access remotely from my server.
<underdog5004> or rather, No plugin found to handle this resources
<ootinyoo> not sure underdog...will have to look....but pretty sure as an iso
<underdog5004> It says that xiine doesn't have the right plugin.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<johann> you have to mount your "remote files"
<underdog5004> johann, they are mounted...
<dwidmann> manu_: it seems to be working here, though i would like to quiet down wget, and it just doesn't seem to want to listen
<gaytan> hola
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manu_> dows it really worh as abash script file?
<tanlaan> I've just made my computer resemble windows vista, which makes it look pretty slick, but I was wondering if anyone knew of ways to change the splash screen, the shutdown splash screen *i think they are the same*, and if there is any way to change it, right after the log on screen there is a pop up showing that things like nautilus and etc. are loading
<johann> underdog5004
<ootinyoo> I put the DVD+RW  in and it says it is an ISO Image file
<johann> underdog5004
<johann> ?samba
<dwidmann> manu_: I've got it
<underdog5004> johann, yes?
<underdog5004> They are mounted on my server
<kelevra> hola
<ootinyoo> The error says ----> Disk failure.
<johann> ok, but you have to mount it on you computer where you want to play them
<manu_> dwidmann: 8-) show me! :)
<underdog5004> johann, but I've been able to listen to them w/o anything special...I just type in ftp://192.168.1.104/rtorrent/downloads in the playlist field in Kaffeine
<dwidmann> manu_: http://paste.debian.net/21388
<underdog5004> johann, then I'm able to browse my music and pull it over song by song
<kelevra> hola hay alguien en casa
<leopartux> i can not connect internet from konqueror bu i can connect from this program
<underdog5004> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<johann> hmm
<johann> does kaffeine work with local files
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to copy a document with xsane, it apparently wants lpr but I have cups, anyone know how I can get this to print to cups?
<underdog5004> leopartux, puedes ir al canal de #kubuntu-es como esta: /join #kubuntu-es
<leopartux> i can not speak spanish
<manu_> dwidmann: also get substition bug
<kelevra> saoy nuevo
<manu_> i go now
<stdin> K`zan: lpr uses cups
<manu_> but thank you very much
<kelevra> soy nuevo
<LjL> kelevra: escrive /join #ubuntu-es
<dwidmann> manu_: that's weird, it worked flawlessly for me ...
<h3sp4wn> lpr uses lpd (at least here)
<h3sp4wn> nothing to do with cups
<manu_> i come perhaps tomorrow
<underdog5004> kele, puedes ir al canal de #kubuntu-es como esta: /join #kubuntu-es
<manu_> bye
<underdog5004> kelevra, , puedes ir al canal de #kubuntu-es como esta: /join #kubuntu-es
<underdog5004> sorry about all that
<stdin> mine prints to cups printer (remote)
<dwidmann> bye manu_
<K`zan> stdin: Hummm, I keep getting messages about "broken pipes" and as near as I can tell I have no lpr on the system ?!?
<hatta> K`zan, use papers?
<K`zan> LOL, Would be simpler to just drive down to kinkos :-).
<Gunrun> aha
<Gunrun> guys, I am having problems installing ubuntu on my G4 powerpc, is kubuntu likely to be any different?
<Gunrun> this is the screen that greets me when I start ubuntu: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8308/p1010507lz1.jpg
<kirke> Hello, I have a question, how can I program C in linux?
<underdog5004> !C++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> kirke: do you know how to program C on any other machine?
<underdog5004> !C
<Gunrun> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Programming/Building_C_programs_on_Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gunrun> used google
<wardemir> hi
<Gunrun> now can you help with my question? lol
<kirke> yes, in windows is just donwloading an IDE
<kirke> an everything functions ok.
<underdog5004> kirke, there are ides for linux as well
<kirke> I download the KDevelop but does not works.
<stdin> !C#
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c# - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !code
<underdog5004> !Anjuta
<tanlaan> kirke: download essential-utils *is that right?*
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<stdin> ahh, that's the one
<underdog5004> yay, I win!
<Gunrun> :(
<plugs> how do i access a shared windows folder on my network?
<tanlaan> Gunrun: im sorry, but I can't help you with your problem
<juano_> plugs: samba
<tanlaan> Can anyone else help Gunrun?
<underdog5004> Gunrun, sorry, but I've had no experience w/ Macs
<juano_> plugs: check out /etc/samba/smb.conf
<plugs> okay i'll look
<tanlaan> Gunrun: had any luck in the #ubuntu channel?
<Gunrun> well, does it look like (from my screenshot: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8308/p1010507lz1.jpg ) it is a problem with GNOME or the *buntu kernel
<Gunrun> been in there a while
<juano_> plugs: you can change security = user to security = share  , or establish users with security = user , with username and pass
<Gunrun> crap sorry, no idea what happened with that gap
<plugs> once i've done that, how do i get there in konqueror?
<underdog5004> Gunrun, whoa...that looks serious...
<underdog5004> maybe kubuntu will be better...couldn't tell you why...
<juano_> plugs: smb://winmachine
<Gunrun> it looks like every module is failing
<Gunrun> and if I run the install it basically goes aaaaa and references stuff in ect/usr or something
<tanlaan> Gunrun: you may want to go download another ISO
<plugs> yes!
<Gunrun> ok
<juano_> plugs: where winmachine is pc name, or you can do smb://pcsipnumber
<Gunrun> I will get kubuntu anyway, because I like kde, and dislike brown
<underdog5004> Gunrun, did you d/l it direct, or use bittorrent?
<Gunrun> downloaded it direct
<Gunrun> from the first eu mirror
<tanlaan> Gunrun: haha ok, sounds good, it shouldnt take that long to download
<devilsadvocate> Gunrun, thats the live cd?
<Gunrun> yes
<underdog5004> Gunrun, use bittorrent, automatic error checking
<Gunrun> ah ok
<Gunrun> bit torrent is slow thogh
<Gunrun> my ISP caps it at 50kbps
<plugs> i got it, thanks juano_ but now i tried copying things and i got access denied, time to sudo around till i get it
<underdog5004> or, just get the md5 sum...
<Gunrun> well, using the check on the CD it passes it
<underdog5004> Gunrun, that sucks...is that just for BT?
<Gunrun> yeah
<juano_> plugs: u copying from ubuntu to winmachine ?
<Gunrun> oh, and scanning for servers in Steam
<underdog5004> Gunrun, might want to check out BT encryption...
<plugs> yes
<Gunrun> its not that, it is when I make lots of connections to lots of different IPs
<juano_> plugs: and getting that error ?
<underdog5004> ah
<juano_> plugs: or from win to ubuntu ?
<plugs> right.
<Gunrun> how fast is shipit?
<plugs> Ubuntu to windows, error.
<underdog5004> Gunrun, month and a half to the US...
<Gunrun> damn
<devilsadvocate> does anyone here know anything about getting a program that can tunnel socks requests through a http proxy?
<Gunrun> would be faster to grab it on dialup
<juano_> plugs: in windows check that the permissions on folder are good
<underdog5004> Gunrun, yep
<juano_> plugs: right click the folder, sharing --> share on network , etc
<Gunrun> what is the difference between the DVD of kubuntu and the CD?
<plugs> ah i think youre right
<plugs> i dont think it's allowed to change files.
<Gunrun> I can only see torrents for the DVD
<plugs> i'll try that
#kubuntu 2008-01-28
<_gtt_> anyone know a command i can use to find out my mobo model # ?
<_gtt_> (or util)
<nosrednaekim> _gtt_: lshw might tell you
<rrbiz> what's the app that changes the look for gtk apps on KDE ?
<nosrednaekim> rrbiz: its in systemsettings->appearance
<hamiad> has anyone noticed problems with kicker crashing while trying to configure a panel button?
<rrbiz> nosrednaekim: it dosen't have an icon for gtk apps tho
<vzduch> gtk-qt-engine
<rrbiz> vzduch: yeah that sounds right, thnx
<FaiDillinGer> hamiad: yes i did
<hamiad> do you have any idea what update caused it?
<FaiDillinGer> hamiad: i have no idea, it just didnt bother me
<nosrednaekim> hamiad: no problem here.
<rrbiz> btw, anchorman is just starting on shoutcasts tv shows desync
<FaiDillinGer> hamiad: it happened only a few times tho, didnt crash all the times i tried
<hamiad> Do you know what file(s) I could edit to change the buttons, instead?
<FaiDillinGer> hamiad: no sorry
<hamiad> oh well.  Thanks anyway.
<theperryfamily> does anyone know how to restore the autoplay of audio cd option in kubuntu
<jckl> i removed the power management from my taskbar and was wondering how i can get it back
<nosrednaekim> theperryfamily: ooo... one second
<nosrednaekim> jckl: the command is "guidance-power-manager"
<_gtt_> nosrednaekim: lshw got me close enough i was able to figure it out. thanks.
<chika> hi everybody!
<chika> i have a problem with Flash player in linux.....
<chika> have any idea....what to do
<jckl> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> theperryfamily: ahhh... I can't find that anywhere! I know its in there somewhere though
<jckl> i was looking at emerald and set a theme but now i want it how it was before.. how do i disable emerald
<sub[t]rnl> autoplay?
<sub[t]rnl> theperryfamily➜ kcontrol -> peripherals -> Storage Media maybe
<theperryfamily> sub[t]rnl: tried that...lol
<eric_> has anyone had any issue with kaffeine stop working for no apparent reason?
<theperryfamily> nosrednaekim: I've found all kinds of documentation on how to turn it off...but nothing on how to turn it back on
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> !info ivman
<ubotu> ivman (source: ivman): daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 60 kB, installed size 284 kB
<theperryfamily> my mom turned it off on accident on her desktop and expected me to have some 2 second fix for it...lol
<thechris> I need install help for installing from linux
<thechris> i've followed the docs, but get stuck when booting
<nosrednaekim> thechris: ok.... where are you confused?
<thechris> after the usb mouse is detected, the system hangs
<nosrednaekim> thechris: booting the liveCD?
<thechris> but only for the 64 bit kernel
<thechris> yes, the liveCD, but on a HDD
<nosrednaekim> thechris: so you installed from the liveCD?
<bascule> theperryfamily: your mom has told hald to do nothing all the time :)
<thechris> nosrednaekim: sorta
<thechris> i had an install of 32b kubunutu and wanted to install 64b.
<eric_> anyone no how to repair kaffeine?
<nosrednaekim> thechris: sorta?
<thechris> my CD rom doesn't work, nor do i have extra CDRs
<nosrednaekim> thechris: ah..... so how did you install?
<thechris> so i used the "install from linux" instructions to place the livecd image on a partition and use grub to boot it
<thechris> I had the 32b image on the partition originally, but wanted the 64b image
<IceDraVen> Hey :) Got my kbuntu install but having 3 very annoying errors, if anyone got 5minute to help me out please send a pm
<thechris> so i placed the 64b image on and now the kernel for the livecd image won't boot
<nosrednaekim> IceDraVen: just say them here where anyone can see them
<nosrednaekim> thechris: are you sure you have a 64 bit computer?
<theperryfamily> bascule: exactly...she hates ms and I introduced her to kubuntu and she loves it...but we're still getting her over the learning curve
<thechris> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> thechris: did the 32 bit version work?
<IceDraVen> kk - First Issue is i cant access files on the locale network (partner on winxp), 2nd is cant access msn via Kopete & the third is cant access cd-rom/dvd drive
<thechris> nosrednaekim: the livecd booted, yes
<nosrednaekim> IceDraVen: to fix the second, run
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<thechris> right now i'm guessing there is an issue with USB in the 64b kernel
<nosrednaekim> thechris: then I would suggest just using 32 bit. If you don't have over 3.5 GB of ram there will beno performance difference anyway
<IceDraVen> will try now 2moments
<thechris> nosrednaekim: i have 8G ram
<nosrednaekim> thechris: and no working cd drive? ROFL...
<nosrednaekim> thechris: ok :)
<thechris> well, i have a working cd drive now, but no cdrs
<thechris> I just got this computer
<thechris> and my previous one's CD drive didn't work
<thechris> so i used the install from linux feature
<IceDraVen> sudo apt command not found :S
<thechris> when i got the new computer, i just moved the old drive to the new box.  now i'm trying to put a 64b OS onto the new comp so i can move the HDD back to the old box
<mixed> anyone know how to change the default size of windows?
<nosrednaekim> thechris: ah.... I see...
<nosrednaekim> IceDraVen: there is a dash after apt....
<IceDraVen> is it apt- get or apt -get
<flipstar> apt-get
<flipstar> without a space
<IceDraVen> Unable to lock list directory
<flipstar> yes it is called "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> thechris: do you have an PS2 mice?
<bascule> !aptfix | IceDraVen
<ubotu> IceDraVen: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thechris> nosrednaekim: no, usb mouse, ps2 kbd
<nosrednaekim> thechris: but could you try a ps2 mouse to see if that was hte problem for sure?
<akee> i'm having trouble correctly configuring my timezone
<mixed> tekteen, you're still there?
<akee> running "date" displays the date/time in terms of UTC
<thechris> nosrednaekim: i don't think i have a ps2 mouse
<akee> and for some reason i am unable to change the /etc/localtime link
<nosrednaekim> thechris: ah... ok
<flipstar> !seen teekteen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen teekteen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> hm
<nosrednaekim> thechris: well, if you think it really is a kernel error... try booting with no mouse at alland see if that work
<articpenguin3800> does adept need to be ported to kde4?
<IceDraVen> do i need to reboot for it to kickin?
<mixed> anyone know if Logitech rumblepad is supported in ubuntu?
<articpenguin3800> !adept
<nosrednaekim> mixed: yes, it is
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<zenix_> hwclock --utc
<nosrednaekim> IceDraVen: probably only log out
<IceDraVen> will do brb
<IceDraVen> then 2more errors to fix lol
<mixed> nosrednaekim, by any chance, do you know how to configure it?
<shenthil> hi all, i hv installed kde 4. but when i login i still see kde 3.5.8
<nosrednaekim> mixed: kcontrol->mouse and keyboard->joystick
<shenthil> how do i use kde 4
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: did you select kde4 from the session dialog in the login manager?
<cpk1_> ok so possible reasons this blade that I found lying around is randomly restarting? I dont think it is heat
<shenthil> hi nosrednaekim: i don't see one in hte login manager
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: i am using kubuntu
<IceDraven> Ok that can half my contacts.. but none avaliable to talk to :S
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: its a little menu-list looking button
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: did you log in?
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: yeah - i saw that. but it simply says kde - doesn't say as kde 4
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: there isn't a kde4 option?
<shenthil> nope.. i don't see one
<IceDraven> yeah :P
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: hmph, did you follow the official guide?
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: maybe none of your freinds are around?
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: somewhere i read of installing the kde 4 libs.. and i followed that.
<IceDraven> can see them on my other machines list - kdewallet error though says pass aint right but i know it is :S
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: i am new to linux... am not a tech savvy yet.
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: could you give me a link to the tutorial?
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: its ok :)
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: sorry, i don't remember that now.. its a long time since i installed the libs.
<flipstar> IceDraven: i think kwallet wants the master passwd..
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: oh, thats the kwallet password, not the MSN password (kwallet will store all your passwords for you)
<flipstar> right
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | shenthil, well, follow this offical guide
<ubotu> shenthil, well, follow this offical guide: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<IceDraven> the root passwordw as denied...i'll try gaim instead
<IceDraven> but the cdrom & local network errors are still here.. any thoughts?
<shenthil> nosrednaekim:  it simply says "install kde4-core" in point # 3, i am not sure how to do that
<flipstar> just use adept-manager, shenthil or the konsole
<shenthil> nosrednaekim:  are you in #kubuntu-kde4 too?
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: "sudo apt-get install kde4-core"
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: yes
<shenthil> nosrednaekim:  wow.. thats sounds easy... thanks everyone.. :-)
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: it will be called pidgin FYI
<shenthil> i started loving linux
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: did you add the repository though?
<IceDraven> yeah just keep calling it gaim (no idea why :P)
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: i think yes.. not sure thou'. still, i know how to do that
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: ok.. for the cd error... this might be harder...
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: ok
<mixed> nosrednaekim  "Kcontro"?  Where is it? I can't find it
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: thanks a lot for ur help
<IceDraven> harder is ok but i need it working (backed all my work up their & its got no burner :P)
<nosrednaekim> mixed: kcontrol.... its not in the menu though
<mixed> ok so how can I access kcontrol?  through the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: where do you have your data backed up to?
<nosrednaekim> mixed: yes
<Goop2> it is in the menu actually.. under 'System' I think
<IceDraven> partners shared doc's
<Goop2> no.. sorry, I was thinking ksysguard
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: oh.. not the cds?
<JohnFlux> go ksysguard!
<IceDraven> nah the cd's have some large apps on
<mixed> nosrednaekim, thanks, i just callibrated it, lets see if it worked
<IceDraven> root@ice:/home/ice# apt-get install linneighborhood < will that fix my fileshare issue?
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: ah.. well lets do the CDs first.
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: maybe... maybe not.....
<PhilGold> Hey guys, this where I can get some help getting my kubuntu install to function anywhere near properly?
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: if its not functioning... yes :)
<mixed> nosrednaekim,  how do I make the joystick work with games already installed like supertux?
<mixed> PhilGold, yes, just ask away
<nosrednaekim> mixed: it might not support a joystick
<nosrednaekim> IceDraven: first of all... insert a CD, open konqueror and put "media:/" into the location bar
<PhilGold> Awesome.  I just did a full install from the alternate install files (burned to disk, booted, followed directions).  The GUI will not come up, but I rebooted using the recovery option, and am stuck at the text prompt.  I've tried running the konsole command, but I get a 'cannot connect to X server' message.
<mixed> nosrednaekim, so I have to find a game that's supported by the joystick?  what a killer! LoL this really sucks cack, there's no point testing quake 3 with it then
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: ok. try running "startx"
<nosrednaekim> mixed: try using bzflag or gl-117, both great free games that support it
<flipstar> mixed: try http://www.getdeb.net/app/FlightGear
<mixed> nosrednaekim, I will do that, I supposed asking for a game that was supported for a joystick was too much to ask LoL  thanks, let me install those gamez
<Goop2> when I try to launch X it says it can't find a screen
<nosrednaekim> Goop2: did it work previously?
<Goop2> yes
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim>: i added the repo. i am still getting "couldn't find package kde4-core "
<PhilGold> nosred, is that for me?
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: if it starts with your name, yes :)
<Goop2> nosrednaekim: I had it working, but I uninstalled the glx driver to install the official nVidia driver
<nosrednaekim> Goop2: ah... ok, run
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim>: it is downloading something... i think it is updating
<flipstar> Goop2: just run nvidia-xconfig
<nosrednaekim> Goop2: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<PhilGold> sorry, lagged.  running startx now
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim> : would it remove kdebase-bin-kde3?
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: it will probably error out..
<flipstar> shenthil: no it wont
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: its installing a more kde4 freindly verson of kde3 libs
<Goop2> I couldn't get the drivers to install.. it said something about not having the kernal source
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim>: it said so...
<PhilGold> i have a solid black screen now, doesn't sound like the HD is spinning.
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim>: still am gonna try
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: ok... try "ctrl+alt+f1" or f2
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim>: it is now saying: some packages cannot be authenticated. is it ok?
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: thats fine and normal
<PhilGold> no response from either.
<shenthil>  <nosrednaekim> : :-) it iis downloading
<flipstar> Goop2: while nvidia driver install ?
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: try "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<ice_> sorry net cut off
<PhilGold> no response.
<nosrednaekim> Goop2: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Goop2> flipstar: yes. It said it couldn't install because of it
<Ice-DraVen> sorry about that net went out
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: Ice-DraVenNP..... did you do that?
<nosrednaekim> (with the cd and media:/)
<Ice-DraVen> didnt get any messages since i said sounds like a good idea
<Goop2> nosrednaekim: thanks. I'll write this stuff down
<PhilG> cntrl+alt+backspace, yes.  No response.
<PhilG> Sorry, I seem to be lagging a bit here.
<nosrednaekim> PhilG: oops... that message WASN't for you.. :)
<nosrednaekim> Ice-DraVen: ah.. ok..pop in a CD , open konqueror, and put media:/ into the location bar
<Ice-DraVen> kk will try
<PhilG> l
<Ice-DraVen> just the hd
<nosrednaekim> PhilG: try pressing "alt+sysrq+e"
<shenthil> nosred: should i be installing xserver-xephyr too?
<PhilG> no response, but it's a laptop, sysrq is a secondary function of delete, and requires a fn key to be pressed at the same time.
<nosrednaekim> mmm ok
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: no..t hats not neccesary
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: i got an error !!! it said, "error were encountered while processing"
<flipstar> did you removed the old kde4 packages before ?
<nosrednaekim> PhilG: what laptop exactly is it?
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>, <flipstar>: yes, i did.
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: any specifics in the error? like what package?
<joao_> geed evening
<joao_> can any1 assist me in something?
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: it is the unpacking of kde4-core followed by kde-icons-oxygen
<PhilG> test
<nosrednaekim> PhilG: yes...
<Ice-DraVen> Didn't work just displayed my hd
<nosrednaekim> Ice-DraVen: ok... run "dmesg" from a konsole and pastebin the last 30 lines or so
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: i think i screwed it up... am not sure what is happening here.
<Ice-DraVen> so in console just put dmesg ?
<bmk789> what does "No tracks to verify found" mean coming from K3B?  im trying to verify the data after burning the DVD but ive gotten this error three times
<Ice-DraVen> and how do i copy/paste from console
<nosrednaekim> Ice-DraVen: highlight, right click and copy
<flipstar> just select and then right click
<nosrednaekim> in a konsole
<flipstar> or dmesg >file
<Ice-DraVen> wait so i dont use the alt + ctrl + f3 console?
<PhilGold> sorry, crashed mIRC.
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) is the error message
 * PhilGold wonders how that happened.
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: ok... anything before that?
<shenthil> nosrednaekim:" trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/servicetypes/terminalemulator.desktop', which is also in package kde4base-data"
<PhilGold> I'
<PhilGold> I'm still at that unresponsive blank screen....any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: ermm... reboot? what exact model of laptop is this?
<Ice-DraVen> ran it keeps saying "Loading R300 Microcode, agpgart found an agp 3.0 complain device at 0000:00:00:0
<flipstar> PhilGold: you tried the rescue mode ?
<shenthil> nosrednaekim: should i restart and then try?
<Ice-DraVen> im here just keep getting errors lol
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: no...
<shenthil> <nosrednaekim>: what should i do then?
<nosrednaekim> Ice-DraVen: no... you can just open a virtual console from the start menu ;)
<Ice-DraVen> did that :)
<nosrednaekim> shenthil: you apparently still have some kde4 packages still on your sytem
<Ice-DraVen> Gave me a huge speil about it being found at 0000:00:00:0 :P
<PhilGold> I have to boot in rescue mode to get to the command prompt
<nosrednaekim> uhh sorry everyone.... I have to go for a bit...may be back in a few.....
<bmk789> what does "No tracks to verify found" mean coming from K3B?  im trying to verify the data after burning the DVD but ive gotten this error three times
<flipstar> PhilGold: okay enter init 3 then and type X
<shenthil> nosred: thanks for ur help though
<Ice-DraVen> my console keeps telling me im not root :S
<Ice-DraVen> ran it keeps saying "Loading R300 Microcode, agpgart found an agp 3.0 complain device at 0000:00:00:0
<MaskedOne> which color setting changes the color of the text in the minimized window text in the kicker?
<joao_> can any1 help me to configure my network adapter?
<PhilGold> Ok, did reboot, selected the recovery option, am at prompt.
<PhilGold> HP Pavilion dv6000.  Amd turion 64 (single core), 512 mb ram, nvidia go 6150 chipset/graphics with 128mb vid ram (shared system ram)
<PhilGold> have kubuntu OS installed on a 10g partition, with another 1g partition for swap.  WinXP (OS that came with the laptop) is on it's own partition.
<Ice-DraVen> FSDevice has no dev=...entry :S
<flipstar> PhilGold: you now have the command prompt in front of you ?
<PhilGold> test
<rhino7> i've got some good black dvds rws but it's not reading do you know if i should return them to the store? is it driver problem? i broke them from package
<PhilGold> i have command prompt now
<PhilGold> sorry for delays, I've never seen irc lag like this.
<PhilGold> everything is showing up in batches every few minutes.
<flipstar> okay now type init 3
<flipstar> and then X
<PhilGold> init 3 x
<PhilGold> or init 3 <enter> x <enter>
<snarkster> can we make links in pdfs that work or do we need adobe acrobat to do that?
<flipstar> init 3 <enter>
<PhilGold> k
<flipstar> then X
<goop2> that stuff didn't work for me
<goop2> I still can't get X going
<snarkster> i didnt think init 3 worrked on ubuntu
<goop2> or install the nVidia drivers
<flipstar> for me it always did ..
<PhilGold> got 'sending term signal', sending kill signal, ran through a bunch of stuff too fast to follow, and now i'm at the 'black screen of death'
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: let me look at other people who have installed linux on your computer...
<flipstar> ouch
<PhilGold> k
<PhilGold> I have a sinking feeling from previous attempts to update drivers under winxp that I may have a hardware/driver problem.
<redblacktree> I am looking for help with getting my wireless adapter working in Gutsy.  I have an RT2500 based card.  It was working *once*, but I haven't been able to get back to that point since a restart.  To be honest, I'm not really sure where to start in asking the question.  This is my first serious linux install (that I am determined to keep).
<PhilGold> I noticed that on startup kubuntu says it's loading drivers, but according to HP and Nvidia, HP has a custom driver for my chipset, due to it being on a laptop, which they have not bothered updating in awhile.
<katanachisito> nas jamie1911
<katanachisito> nas bbm4n
<nosrednaekim> PhilGold: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_(dv6116eu)
<redblacktree> Probably the best clue I have is that in kwlan, I can view the wpa_supplicant log, and it repeats two lines like this:
<katanachisito> nas g2g591
<PhilGold> going
<redblacktree> " Trying to associate with SSID 'linksys_SES_44932' "
<g2g591> katanachisito: sup , no idea what nas means though
<redblacktree> " Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out. "
<bbm4n> does anyone here knows a battlestar galactica channel?
<katanachisito> nas nosredna_ekim
<Ice-DraVen> any more advise on my cddrive issue? still not working
<katanachisito> nas Max-P
<Max-P> Hi, I think I have a big problem =/
<nosredna_ekim> !cdrom | Ice-DraVen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<katanachisito> nas terryd_
<Max-P> I am updating to Gutsy but the distribution updater look like if it is stuck
<nosredna_ekim> Max-P: ok.. if ti really is.. its not a hge problem, you can continue from the command line
<Ice-DraVen> checking factoids now then :P
<Max-P> It say "Preparing the configuration of livc6" for about 20 minutes
<Max-P> Not crashed, but it doesn't do anything
<nosredna_ekim> Max-P: hmmm kill it...
<Max-P> ok
<rhino7> hello? why isn't my gparted working and keeps on searching for hard drives. i have vbox
<Max-P> I have 2 process
<nosredna_ekim> Max-P: then run from the command line "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Max-P> I kill both?
<nosredna_ekim> Max-P: yeah
<Max-P> Killed
<Max-P> now i have
<Max-P> a lot of errors in the terminal
<nosredna_ekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PhilGold> Nosred, are you by chance looking at the hp dv6000 series wiki entry still?
<nosredna_ekim> Ice-DraVen: yeah... IDK... you might have an unsupported CD drive
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: yeah.. and I found your problem.
<Max-P> I did apt-get install -f install, look like working
<PhilGold> there you have to add to the boot thing (press e at grub screen)?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: no... a bit simpler than that....
<PhilGold> Oh, please, do tell.
<PhilGold> I was about to ask you to explain the section under 'installed but not booting' a little better.
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: if you are back at the rescue prompt, run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Ice-DraVen> gigabyte unsupported?
<PhilGold> give me a sec to get there.
<nosredna_ekim> Ice-DraVen: dunno
<Max-P> nosredna_ekim: Think it works, thanks
<PhilGold> It's got to run the forced check to get there.
<flipstar> good nite everyone
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: right...
<PhilGold> nite flip, thanks for help.
<goop2> I still can't get X working
<Ice-DraVen> Any more ideas on the msn issue i have gaim but getting write & read errors
<rhino7> what happened to this channel?
<CrazyWulf> Hmm.... So I just installed KDE 4.0, but it doesn't list any applications under the main menu, only thing listed under applications is for settings
<nosredna_ekim> CrazyWulf: #kubuntu-kde4
<user__> hi all.  anyone know what port Subversion (SVN) uses to  download?
<user__> i have an iptables script that i must disable any time i want to check out with SVN
<nosredna_ekim> user__: no idea.
<nosredna_ekim> Ice-DraVen: nope....
<user__> nosredna_ekim: me neither... one site says port 80, which i obviously have whitelisted, but it mentions Port 81 as well. I'll try that.  BTW, what's up with the underscore?
<nosredna_ekim> user__: I got disconnected... so this is my backup nick when the other is taken (by the other me) and yeah.. i'm too lazy to gost
<PhilGold> nosred, i ran it....have warning about being carefull changing this file, and various options
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok... scroll down do the "section Device"
<nosredna_ekim> there should be a sub-option "Driver"
<user__> mike: i c... i have changed my iptables config, going to restart x
<PhilGold> section 'InputDevice'?
<PhilGold> section device
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: farther down...
<PhilGold> identifier generic video card, driver vesa
<nosredna_ekim> meh.... thought that might be the problem....
<nosredna_ekim> :(
<PhilGold> oddly enough, me too
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok... lets try installing the official nvidia drivers.
<nosredna_ekim> exit that file(ctrl+x)
<PhilGold> but hey, at least i'm not at a blank black screen anymore.
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok, first of all is this laptop attached to a wired network?
<PhilGold> save modified buffer?
<PhilGold> yes, it is a wired network, which due to furniture arrangement is causing no shortage of discomfort to me.
<Max-P> (Updates are very long =/)
<nano__> i installed all alsa packages from source, now im trying to install kdm from Adept, but Adept says that it also needs to install alsa-utils 1.0.13, but this version of alsa-utils is old and a newer version is already installed.  What should I do?
<MaskedOne> wasnt paying attention did anyone answer my question about changing text color of a minimized to kicker window?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok.... run "sudo dhclient eth0" then to get a net connection..
<PhilGold> k
<PhilGold> no errors
<nano__> anybody have any idea as to how i can solve my problem?
<PhilGold> nano, I'm more lost than you.
<PhilGold> Nosred, I believe I have a connection.
<nano__> PhilGold: are you confused by my question, or are you confused by ubuntu in general?
<PhilGold> Both.
<nano__> :)
<nano__> this place is dead
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: sorry for taking so long..... real-life(tm) ?
<fr0w> is there anyway to re-execute the hardware detection that is made during install?
<nosredna_ekim> *....
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: not that I know of..
<fr0w> let's say i have 2 different computers
<fr0w> i have installed everything i needed in one of them
<fr0w> and i don't want to re-do everything in the other computer
<fr0w> so i'd just clone the first hd
<fr0w> and boot it in the second computer but it does not work
<fr0w> due to some problems in hardware detection i guess
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: boot failsafe mode?
<fr0w> but then i'd have to boot in failsafe mode everytime?
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: not neccesarily...
<im-a-n00b> hey all... has anyone been able to use smb4k to connect to a vista box?
<im-a-n00b> i can connect to xp boxes fine.. but it keeps asking for authentication on the vista ne. i have disabled the firewall and used everyone as the group that has read/write access
<fr0w> im-a-n00b vista has a new protocol for a auth called NTLMv2
<fr0w> and seems like samba does not support this properly i guess
<fr0w> nosredna_ekim how come then? if i boot the failsafe mode what do i have to do to make the system "stable" again?
<im-a-n00b> fr0w: 0_o... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! damn microsoft screwing stuff up again
<PhilGold> reading package lists...Done
<im-a-n00b> fr0w: lol, thanks.. been trying for a while wondering why i cant connect to it
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: great...
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: now run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<fr0w> im-a-n00b i've experienced some problems with vista and samba but samba being a domain controler
<fr0w> i wasn't able to test the shares
<fr0w> but i guess they have pretty much the same problem
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: do you have any idea what hardware exactly it is not detecting?
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: video card?
<im-a-n00b> fr0w: bummer.. i have 3 ubuntu file servers at work and we may be upgrading the clients to vista at some point
<nosredna_ekim> im-a-n00b: use ultimate... so you can get NFS ;)
<nano__> i installed the latest alsa from source and everything works great, but now im trying to install kdm but adept says that i have a missing dependency of some old alsa-utils pacakge (the newer version i have already installed).
<fr0w> nosredna_ekim i'd bet the video card since it cannot display the gdm
<nano__> If anybody could share some insight i would really appreciate it
<im-a-n00b> nosredna_ekim: ultimate supports nfs???
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: run, from the command line "apt-get install -f kdm"
<nano__> what will that do?
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: try putting the HD back in the old computer and changing the video driver to vesa
<nano__> so it will install kdm and now worry about dealing with dependencies?
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: force it to install... ignoreing dependencies
<nano__> sweet
<nosredna_ekim> (it should)
<PhilGold> Nosred, I have apparently locked up while typing out the command
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: oh.. and run it as sudo
<nano__> nosredna_ekim that is good to know, how come i can't accomplish that with adept
<nano__> there is no such option or what?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: before or after hitting enter
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: too advanced of an option
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: and not a good one to use all the time
<fr0w> nosredna_ekim that would be the generic vga driver
<nosredna_ekim> nano__: but in this case its safe
<fr0w> right?
<nosredna_ekim> fr0w: right.
<nano__> nosredna_ekim: thnk man
<nano__> you have made my night
<fr0w> al'right ima give it a shot
<nano__> thnx and goodbye
<PhilGold> should i do a manual reboot, or is there something else i can do?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: try "ctrl+c"
<BluesKaj> im-a-n00b, maybe this will help : http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<nosredna_ekim> BluesKaj: yay... getting a bit swamped here
<westy_> hello room
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: ok thanks :)
<westy_> i am having a problem with my 26in screen not fitting correctly on my screen
<westy_> i said that wrong
<westy_> lol
<BluesKaj> hi nosredna_ekim .., I'll be here for a little while :)
<westy_> my desktop is not fitting on my screen i have a 26in
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: anything?
<PhilGold> Nosred, while still typing in...I actually typoed and tried to backspace to correct
<BluesKaj> westy_, describe , "not fitting"
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: i cant believe that, they default to using a security protocol that no one has used in years.. and has the potential to make all existing network storage devices redundant
<PhilGold> i have to hold the laptop sideways so the ethernet and power cords both reach their respective plugs.
<westy_> my screen size is suppose to be 1177x667 but it wont change to that its at 1280x1020
<soulrider> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> im-a-n00b, that's the same ol' M$ doing their thing to force everyone to run their software :(
<BluesKaj> hi soulrider
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: lol true
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: and?
<nosredna_ekim> its still locked up?
<westy_> i dont know if nvidia allows a appp to rescale my hd screen like win. does
<BluesKaj> im-a-n00b, I'm not real knowledgeable about networking to vista
<westy_> i installed gentoo but we wont go there it workd but wont work on my setup
<BluesKaj> westy_, what drivers are you using on your graphics card and monitor ?
<PhilGold> I'm still just sitting at that screen.
<Svoda> I have one harddisk with 33 bad blocks (this number does not seem to increase with time, scanned several times).  If there are/will be no more bad sectors , will the install program automatically format the swap and ext3 partitions so that these sectors are avoided?
<PhilGold> would you like me to do a manual reboot?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: yeah <_<
<nosredna_ekim> Svoda: it should
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: i much prefer xp to vista... and linux to xp.. only reason vista is on both of those laptops im building is because they came with vista, the rebuild cd is vista, and they play games that require direct x (only reason i still have an xp partition... which hasn't been booted in months (hope it doesnt rust in that section of the disk lol))
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: and run that command when you reboot
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: going to try what the article says now.. ill let u know how it goes :)
<BluesKaj> im-a-n00b, good luck :)
<westy_> BluesKaj: im using my graphic driver supported by ubuntu the nvidia gforce 7 series and my screen is using idk because its a tv screen
<BluesKaj> westy_, are you using the default nvidia restricted driver ?
<westy_> no
<BluesKaj> westy_, in some cases the restricted driver is better than the nvidia proprietary recommended one
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: when you get back up run "sudo dhclient eth0" and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to switch the caps-lock with the ctrl key?
<westy_> i've tried both
<Doctor_Nick> using fancy linux trickery
<Doctor_Nick> not the physical act of rewiring the keyboard
<PhilGold> sorry crashed.
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: ok sofar no good... but i figure it may need a reboot.. and even if that doesnt end up fixing it, it is a very good point to know when i have to deal with people having issues dealing with ntlm and ntlmv2
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: when you get back up run "sudo dhclient eth0" and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<PhilGold> Nosred, I'm sitting frozen, before entering the last command.
<PhilGold> k, I'll do a manual reboot
<nosredna_ekim> yeah..
<nosredna_ekim> is this the SECOND time it crashed?
<nosredna_ekim> or did you never do a reboot..
<Newboid> Hi all, running a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 4... apps requiring an "su" won't accept my password. Anyone know what to do?
<westy_> brb gota restart x
<nosredna_ekim> Newboid: yeah... run them from the comand line with "kdesudo appname"
<nosredna_ekim> Newboid: its a known issue that is going to be fixed
<meiokilo> eae
<Newboid> Nosredna_ekim, thanks very much... just trying to get in to add another account for my wife.
<Newboid> Nosredna_ekim -- I had to apt-get to install kdesudo. When I "kdesudo kuser-kde4" I get a bunch of error messages -- "authentication rejected" etc.
<nosredna_ekim> Newboid: oh.. are you on gutsy?
<BluesKaj> Doctor_Nick, system settings/regional&language/keyboard layout/Xkb options
<PhilGold> could not find package
<Doctor_Nick> coo
<PhilGold> said E: could not find package.
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: oh.... great......
<whabo> hello ... is there a way to remove compiz from command line? coz i chose compiz 3D settings and now my screen is black and i can only see my mouse ..anyone? thx .. plz HELP
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: more config file editing...
<PhilGold> you sound thrilled
<rhino7> i think slackware users are about to hack me. help me please
<Doctor_Nick> sweet
<Doctor_Nick> thanks
<Newboid> nosredna_ekim -- yes, I'm using the download of Kubuntu 7.10 ISO file with KDE4 set up already... like the look and feel better than regular Ubuntu 7.10 that I used in the past (I think) but things like this are driving me crazy?
<Newboid> So I'm not a total Ubuntu newbie but things like this are beyond me.
<PhilGold> k, just let me know
<smith__> rhino7: you can troll better than that
<rhino7> smith__> no seriously i think those guys are the real hackers
<nosredna_ekim> Newboid: oh... ok, well the first thing I reccomend is installing all of kde3 with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" it will give you some needed apps and such
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: ok, run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<regeya> heh, I just saw an article claiming that canonical(sp) just "killed" kde b/c kde4 will not make it into the next lts
 * regeya already closed the window, it was a crap article
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: fid the line that says "deb <url here> gutsy main restricted"
<nosredna_ekim> there may be a # mark in front of it...
<BluesKaj> regeya, Hardy will not be receiving LTS due to KDE4 not being real ready for prime time
<PhilGold> the file is blank
<BluesKaj> once kde4 is ready then the next RC will get LTS from reading between the lines IMO.
<PhilGold> it pulled up, but there is nothing there.
<Willabee> I'm having trouble with my microphone
<Willabee> on windows it gets sound perfectly
<Willabee> but I almost have to scream into the mic on kubuntu for it to get sound
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: 0.o......
<BluesKaj> Willabee, do you have you mic ctrl unmuted in alsamixer ?
<Willabee> nothing muted
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: you sure its blank? if so.... you have a seriously messed up installation..
<BluesKaj> turned up to 71%?
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: double check that you type the right command...
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: so far hasnt worked :( im still googling for the answer
<Willabee> turned mic up to max and still the same
<BluesKaj> im-a-n00b, i'm not surprised :(
<BluesKaj> Willabee, have you checked kmix switches tab
<Willabee> if it matters
<Willabee> I'm doing rosetta stone through Shockwave on firefox through WINE
<BluesKaj> Willabee, I have no idea what you just said ...a game ?
<Willabee> Rosetta Stone is a language thing
<Willabee> and part of it is comparing voice
<Willabee> since there isn't shockwave support on linux, I run it through WINE
<nosredna_ekim> PhilGold: hey... sorry, I have to go.... I think your install is totally messed up though...
<BluesKaj> well, this old guy is getting tired .. off to bed , nite all
<nosredna_ekim> night :)
<Willabee> I just turned mic boost on and it works now
<snarkster> does anyone know if i make a pdf in openoffice if i can make functional links
<nosredna_ekim> snarkster: probably
<snarkster> ok thank you
<im-a-n00b> BluesKaj: fixed.... damn windows redundant security that only works when u dont want it to
<nosredna_ekim> im-a-n00b: lol
<im-a-n00b> ok.. so besides having to turn the firewall off (as it sometimes works and sometimes doesnt... and sometimes works so well that nothing works), and sharing a folder, and giving everyone access to write to it, you then have to go into the control panel, and then network and sharing center, to change a totally redundant option of password protection sharing to off (its on by default)
<im-a-n00b> now.. why would u need to have it still password protected if your going to give every bob and his dog (everyone) read and write access anyway
<im-a-n00b> *end rant
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> that sucks
<ubuntu_> its me westy
<ubuntu_> how do you go about reconfiguring xserver while its crashed and wont boot
<sonoftheclayr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sonoftheclayr> i think
<ubuntu_> i installed the wrong driver for my card and thats what did tit
<ubuntu_> well i went from propritary to standard
<ubuntu_> lol
<sonoftheclayr> Yeah that's the command
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> ill try that
<sonoftheclayr> just make sure you select the right driver when it asks you what driver you want.
<ubuntu_> i did
<ubuntu_> but im having a problem with my desktop and fitting on my screen
<ubuntu_> well
<ubuntu_> it fits just to the left to far and up to down to far
<thechris> i need to install 64bit kubunutu without a CD
<thechris> and the livecd image doesn't work
<ubuntu_> brb
<stdin> !install | thechris, see these links
<ubotu> thechris, see these links: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rhino7> i think windows vista is more powerful than any linux
<stdin> !ot | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fignew> troof
<thechris> stdin: ok, that didn't work
<thechris> thats why i'm here
<stdin> which did you try?
<thechris> the InstallFromLinux
<thechris> worsk with 32b, not 64b
<thechris> the 64b image hangs before boot
<thechris> not a kernel panic
<stdin> is that with the desktop or alternate image?
<thechris> desktop
<thechris> though i don't see how that really matters.
<stdin> try with the alternate image, it's less complex (so less can go wrong)
<thechris> does the alternate has a different kernel?
<thechris> if not i can't see it helping.
<stdin> it loads it differently
<stdin> the desktop system actually "boots" twice
<stdin> once to load the image on the CD and once to actually boot the compressed image
<thechris> yeah, i don't get past the first "boot"
<rhino7> what is the difference between linux kernal and actual linux distros?
<thechris> i never get to the point where "root" is mounted, and ubunutu's init takes over
<stdin> thechris: the alternate cd just mounts an initramfs, can't hurt to try it
<thechris> rhino7: distros tend to direct how software is installed, and how the system is configured, wheras the kernel defines how the HW works with the OS
<stdin> rhino7: the distribution is the kernel and software tools
<thechris> (simple explaination)
<rhino7> <thechris> how come someone hasn't made dlinux? is linux technologically advanced? what are some alternative to linux? is linux the best?
<thechris> dlinux?
<stdin> !ot | rhino7, ask in -offtopic
<ubotu> rhino7, ask in -offtopic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rhino7> who is better solaris free bsd or linux?
<apparle> hello
<apparle> I want to install mplayer, should I download mplayer or kmplayer
<stdin> apparle: kmplayer is not mplayer
<apparle> ten what is kmplayer
<stdin> it's another alternative
<stdin> it can use mplayer as it's backend
<apparle> my kaffiene and amarok play some wav files and .mov files in steps. what should I do
<stdin> if you want a good GUI to mplayer, try smplayer
<fignew> smplayer is amazing :)
<thechris> anyone know what ramdisk_size should be for a 64b install?
<thechris> i'm wondering if my install image needs a different sized ramdisk_size
<stdin> should be the same on 32bit as 64bit
<thechris> what is the units?  bytes
<stdin> I think so yes
<apparle> stdin: I want a good player with small number of dependencies
<jhutchins> thechris: I don't think install uses a ramdisk.  Do you mean swap space?
<stdin> apparle: all smplayer needs is mplayer and Qt4, you should already have Qt4 installed
<thechris> jhutchins: the install docs for "install from linux" give a ramdisk_size kernal argument
<jhutchins> thechris: Oh, kubuntu, you're installing from the live CD running in ramdisk.
<jhutchins> thechris: In any case, 64 vs 32 shouldn't matter.
<jhutchins> where and how does your install fail?
<apparle> stdin: I will give it a try. Can I change the icon of Kmenu
<Kevin__> hello when I try to install from in windows it shows the launching brouser then disappears when I try to boot it from a reboot I click on install and it shows an error with reading it
<stdin> apparle: you can, but it requires renaming the old icon and putting a new one in with the same name as the old one
<Kevin__> anyone know why it would have problems when I try to install kubuntu?
<apparle> stdin: Where is the icon which I should rename
<ol_dude67> Kevin__, what error does it give you?
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜  /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/XxY/apps/kmenu.png i'de recon
<Kevin__> error reading boot image
<sub[t]rnl> of course, crystalsvg would be different if your using another icon theme
<Kevin__> and yet it seems to show when I go through my computer on windows
<ol_dude67> Kevin__, did you burn it to disk as an iso?"
<Kevin__> yes
<ol_dude67> did you check the disk?
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: what if the icon gets deleted or just renamed
<Kevin__> yes
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ then it won't be displayed in the kicker
<Kevin__> when I opened it in windows right now
<Kevin__> it brings up the original loading browser image
<Kevin__> and thats it
<apparle> sub[t]rn:but will the menu work
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sub[t]rnl> at least it should (i've never renamed the icon personally)
<apparle> sub[t]rn: and for the replacement icon is there a size limit etc
<sub[t]rnl> the sizes in the /usr/share/icons/ correspond to the tiny,small,normal,large settings of the control panel I'm assuming
<sub[t]rnl> 16x16,22x22,32x32 etc...
<reaperdragon> hey i just installed kubuntu 7.10 how do i get super karamba
<ol_dude67> Kevin__, you cant open it in windows. it has to boot with it, if it says its not a boot disk or come up saying install kubuntu or ubuntu then you either got a bad download or a bad burn.
<sub[t]rnl> !info superkaramba > reaperdragon
<Kevin__> ok I'll try another burn but
<Kevin__> but
<apparle> stdin: which one is better mplayer or vlc
<Kevin__> it actually shows the welcome screen
<Kevin__> when I boot from cd when I reboot
<stdin> apparle: try both, see what you like
<ol_dude67> Kevin__, ok it says install?
<Kevin__> yes
<Kevin__> once I click that
<Kevin__> thats where the error comes in
<ol_dude67> Kevin__, try installing with safe video mode
<reaperdragon> ty
<Kevin__> rgr will do
<dustin> Hey guys.  I finally have my wireless working, but for some reason it doesn't work right after a computer restart unless I run : "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"  Does anyone have any ideas why this is and how I can resolve it?
<apparle> stdin: I am talking about memory usage and stability
<eric_> hello
<eric_> anyone using a kn8 mb
<stdin> apparle: vlc is probably a bit bigger memory wise, but both are stable
<apparle> stdin: which one handles more formats
<jimmy51> hello, is there a library i can download so amarok will play *.ram audio files?
<apparle> jimmy51: is ram format of real player
<stdin> apparle: both handle the same formats if the codecs are installed
<jimmy51> apparle: i believe so
<reaperdragon> onfigure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<reaperdragon> any advice
<reaperdragon> ?
<apparle> stdin: I will give smplayer atry
<jimmy51> apparle: it looks like some files are *.ram and some are *.rm... maybe they're mis-named, extension wise
<apparle> jimmy51: It is funny but I don't think you can get the codecs of real media for xine engine. Do you have the real player installed?
<jimmy51> apparle:  i sure don't.  i've never much cared for it, even under windows.  i was hoping amarok could handle them but i suppose they're closed source formats
<snarkster> does anyone know what making /dev/virtualbox writable means?
<snarkster> Im usiing virtualbox 1.5.2
<dustin> ok, how about a good place to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" on boot?
<apparle> jimmy51: they are closed source but there is a way to get them work
<rhino7> what is an alternate partition manager than gparted?
<apparle> rhino7: qtparted
<snarkster> qtparted
<jimmy51> apparle: is it a short simple process?
<apparle> jimmy51: it is a complicated way
<jimmy51> apparle:  eh, i'll just install the player.  hopefully it will let me convert them to something more useful
<snarkster> jimmy51: what kinda file?
<rhino7> <apparle> "dependable is not satisfiable"
<apparle> jimmy51: install the real player for linux. then I will tell you the next step
<snarkster> oh .ram files..
<apparle> rhino7: ehich one
<apparle> jimmy51: Installed it??
<jimmy51> apparle: working on it
<snarkster> how do i make /dev/vboxdrv writeable
<snarkster> oh i need to log out
<jimmy51> apparle: ok, i've downloaded a *.bin file and can't figure out what to do with it
<jimmy51> :(
<apparle> !real
<apparle> how do I get help from ubotu
<apparle> jimmy51: run it in terminal
<apparle> ubotu
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rhino7> can someone help me create new unpartioned space with fdisk step by step please?
<NickPresta> jimmy51, chmod +x FILE.bin && ./FILE.bin where FILE = the filename
<boots> has anyone had any luck with the wusb54g networkcard in kubuntu
<apparle> jimmy51: got it or should I explain in more detail
<boots> i need some hwlp with wireless internet
<jimmy51> NickPresta, apparle:  I think I've about got it installed.  It wanted to isntall to Desktop, which wasn't cool.  I'm trying to find a good place for it
<NickPresta> jimmy51, what are you trying to install?
<jimmy51> NickPresta: RealPlayer
<apparle> jimmy51: Don't worry, we are going to remove real player. Just install it temporarily any where
<jimmy51> apparle: ok, i think it's installed
<apparle> I have the packages for fiesty. Will they work for gytsu
<apparle> I have the packages for fiesty. Will they work for gutsy
<jimmy51> apparle: i don't see it in the K menu, but there's a RealPlayer folder with stuff under it
<apparle> jimmy51: Now go to the directory. Do you see a directory named codec
<jimmy51> apparle: yup
<boots> can anyone help me
<reaperdragon> superkaramba is installed but it wont let me configure any of the themes
<jimmy51> apparle: there are several *.so files under "codecs"
<apparle> jimmy51: Copy the 'codecs' directory ro any suitable place
<apparle> jimmy51: Copy the 'codecs' directory to any suitable place
<jimmy51> apparle: like this?  sudo cp ./codecs /home/aslanteigne/desktop/codecs
<apparle> jimmy51: I am not good at commands. Right click on the folder >"copy" and then paste it any where you want
<jimmy51> apparle: nevermind, i just used dolphin to copy them
<apparle> jimmy51: now start kaffiene
<jimmy51> apparle: started
<apparle> go to tools menu> xine engine parameters
<apparle> wait a minute. First of all run the real player from where ever you have installed and check if you can play the file in it
<jimmy51> apparle: SWEET!  playing in kaffeine!  thanks for the help!
<apparle> jimmy51: How come We have not done anything
<apparle> jimmy51: check in amarok
<jimmy51> apparle: sorry, i clicked ahead and found a place to enter the path to the codecs.  i placed them in usr/lib/realcodecs, then typed that path in kaffiene's decoder settings
<apparle> jimmy51: that was what I was about to tell. Smart  8-) Now you may remove real player
<jimmy51> apparle:  ok, thanks.  is there a clean way to remove... or just rm RealPlayer folder?
<apparle> jimmy51: that is the cleanest way
<jimmy51> apparle:  ok.  man, still not playing in amarok though.
<jimmy51> apparle: at least not via URL
<apparle> jimmy51: It is playing if you enter the file directly??
<jimmy51> apparle:  nope, not local either
<apparle> jimmy51: check in kaffiene
<jimmy51> apparle:  so far just kaffeine likes the files.
<apparle> jimmy51: kaffiene is playing but not amarok. that is really funny
<apparle> jimmy51: both use the same engine
<jimmy51> apparle:  yeah, it seems weird.  i'm noticing the *.RAM downloads are instant, so i think it just points to content online or something
<apparle> jimmy51: I don't think so because the ram files are too small (compressed)
<apparle> jimmy51:see if amarok can play any other real audio file like .ra or .ra
<apparle> jimmy51: .rm
<apparle> jimmy51: I just want to see if the codecs work for amarok or not
<jimmy51> apparle: "There is no available decoder."  that's ok, i'll just use kaffiene for now.  i'll look into it further when it's not 6 hours until i clock in with no sleep yet  :)
<apparle> jimmy51: ok
<jimmy51> apparle: thanks for the help in getting it to play.  i liked a band back in high school and found one of the members hosts their music on a website and wanted to hear it since the CD's are out of print
<jimmy51> apparle: a little nostalgia, now possible due to your help.  good night (or day or morning, depending on where you may be)!
<apparle> jimmy51: good morning. here 10:45 AM
<apparle> anybody here uses OSS sound deivers
<apparle> anybody here uses OSS sound drivers
<apparle> Can I remove ALSA drivers from my system
<worstway> Hello
<apparle> hi
<slyboots> Hello :)
<worstway> where are you from?
<slyboots> .. Who? me?
<worstway> y
<slyboots> . . Uh.. Ireland?
<worstway> nice to meet you
<slyboots> Nice to meet you too
<worstway> faraway
 * slyboots is just thinking of trying out Kubuntu :) Im running Ubuntu right now, but Im just emerging the kubunut-desktop package 
<worstway> ..
<worstway> I am at Kubuntu
<slyboots> Okay..
<worstway> My msn   :L.GS@msn.com
<worstway> Kubuntu is beatuful
<apparle> I have a game (condion zero). Everything works fine. But I am unable to see any text what should I do
<worstway> Oh I am new
<worstway> My Kubuntu is fine
<worstway> Hi slyboots
<slyboots> Hey again
<slyboots> Bit strange, My volume control buttons dont seem to work..
<slyboots> Pressing them brings up the OSD volume control, but they only move between 0% and 11% and it has no actual control over the volume
<worstway> sorry
<worstway> my english is bad
<worstway> I am use dict
<NickPresta> worstway, what is your native language?
<worstway> chinese
<NickPresta> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NickPresta> if you prefer
<sigma> can the kppp dialer app run in gnome?
<worstway> I want to study En
<worstway> thank you
<ol_dude67> worstway, i.m.
<worstway> what is i.m?  MSN?
<ol_dude67> personal message.
<worstway> my msn :  L.GS@msn.com
<apparle> by
<worstway> what can we do in konversation
<apparle> bye bye
<worstway> bye bye
<ol_dude67> worstway, is your name registered with irc?
<sigma> konversation is a irc client
<worstway> no
<worstway> it is my first use irc\
<sigma> kopete is the im client
<ol_dude67> worstway then you can not get private messages you need to register with nickserv
<sigma> gee the website mockups sure look enticing
<worstway> register it? where
<worstway> please give me a address
<ol_dude67> brb , dogs have to go out.
<reza> question
<worstway> let me see
<sigma> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<worstway> think you!
<reza> how can i modify /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab to be able to mount my backup drive?
<Azt3c> i need someone that likes ubuntu/kubuntu
<Azt3c> does anyone that knows their way around linux kubuntu willing to help?
<reza> seconded
<Azt3c> im searching for a mentor
<NickPresta> Azt3c, just ask a question. We will try our best to help you
<worstway> password
<worstway> how to change my password?
<ol_dude67> worstway try /msg nickserv help
<Azt3c> tomorrow morning i have to go to prison for 2 years and I would like to continue educating myself and make the most of it.I need someone willing to mail me anything linux, namely ubuntu,kubuntu,etc
<sigma> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NickPresta> Azt3c, that is unfortunate. I'm sure there is a way you can ask someone you know to provide you with documentation and such so you can learn.
<Azt3c> Im searching for a mentor,no there is nobody.ive been living in mexico for the last 4 years(peacefully)
<sigma> Azt3c: what exactly did you do if i may ask?
<Azt3c> smuggled a bunch of pot about 15 years ago
<sigma> i see. and they only prosecute you now
<sigma> check to see if theres a mexican loco team
<sigma> im sure someone there can help u
<Azt3c> my sons mother was killed and I had to return to care for him,thus violating my parole.Now I want to return and face the music,but id like to continue learning computing so that when i get out i can get a job maybe
<Azt3c> im not going to be going to mexico im going to the U.S.
<sigma> oh well in that case there is a US loco team, just ask in their irc room
<cpk1> when I try to start dhcpd3 it fails and tail /var/log/syslog gives me No subnet declaration for eth2 (0.0.0.0) and I cant figure out what it wants me to add...
<Azt3c> i am kinda working against time,don't really know my way around this irc thing either.i spend 99% of my time on Berkley,or W3C. No time for chat:)
<Azt3c> sorry to bother
<sigma> go to ubuntuforums.org, the american team has a page in the loco team section
<sigma> you can get their details from there
<Azt3c> thank you
<navetz> what can I use in ubuntu to do some webdesign with flash?
<NickPresta> navetz, sadly, I don't think there is anything that resembles Flash MX or anything simlar in GNU+Linux
<navetz> NickPresta: well this kinda really sucks
<alev2477> hi
<posingaspopular> hi alev2477
<navetz> NickPresta: you wouldn't know how much memory is required to run flash in windows by any chance would you?
<NickPresta> navetz, you can run Flash MX in Wine, I suppose. It has a gold rating, meaning it works > 90%
<tyson_> hello!
<navetz> NickPresta: oh that sounds great actually
<navetz> NickPresta: thanks
<NickPresta> navetz, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1027
<tyson_> i am having a problem with grub. its misconfigured, but when i try to configure it correctly, it doesnt seem to save the settings i have specified, or perhaps i am setting them wrong
<tyson_> in short, when grub loads, i have to edit the 'root' entry to specify the correct partition manually, and then it will boot
<NickPresta> tyson_, edit your menu.lst. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tyson_> you da man
<Zombocom> is there a package for 64 bit flash yet?
<slyboots> nChrist KDE4 is weird
<NickPresta> Zombocom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<NickPresta> Zombocom, The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Zombocom> I know I know
<NickPresta> :)
<Zombocom> nick that's been broken for a while
<NickPresta> Zombocom, indeed.
<Zombocom> flash is a pretty big deal
<NickPresta> for some people, yeah.
<Zombocom> if someone isn't a network administrator
<Zombocom> they probably need flash
<Lynoure> more like want.
<NickPresta> Zombocom, I understand the frustration with the broken flash. There is an immediate fix, but it's best to wait for the official fix.
<Lynoure> not that often a _need_.
<slyboots> I thought Gnome was annoying, KDe is crap x.x
<Zombocom> wtf slyboots
<Zombocom> go back to your lulz
<slyboots> I just installed it, its terrible x.x
<Zombocom> troll
<slyboots> Im not, Im just trying out KDE4 :(
<NickPresta> slyboots, you're trying out KDE 4.0
<Zombocom> kde4 is in beta
<Zombocom> glitchy as hell
<slyboots> It shows, I´ve... Torn the wallpaper on the desktop
<NickPresta> slyboots, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<Zombocom> lol
<slyboots> my webcam has stopped working, my keyboard keys dont work right x.x
<rahmat> I lost my task bar in KDE 4. I have no idea how to get it back up
<rahmat> hah
<Lynoure> Zombocom: Released already, but yes, in Kubuntu beta (or is Hardy actually still in alpha?)
<NickPresta> If you have a serious problem with KDE 4.0 that needs attending to, join #kubuntu-kde4
<slyboots> I have, everyone is dead x.x
<Zombocom> lol
<slyboots> No doubt killed by KDE-4 :P
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> sly
<rahmat> funny :)
<slyboots> Seriously though, how the hell do I.. reattach my desktop?
<Zombocom> you're going to get me in trouble
<Zombocom> duct tape
<Zombocom> fixes everything
<rahmat> how did you tear the wallpaper?
<slyboots> There is a huge white border on the bottom left and right of the desktop
<rahmat> hahah
<slyboots> Í have no idea, I was moving icons around and it just.. shifted
<slyboots> Now I cant figure out how I did it
<Zombocom> did you try doing a barrel roll?
<Zombocom> wait
<Zombocom> that just avoids damage
<NickPresta> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Zombocom> you've already taken it
<rahmat> eh, i lost my taskbar somehow when I changed my theme settings.
<slyboots> I tried KDE3 but I was having a host of issues, for some weird reason the volume control on my laptop does not work :(
<NickPresta> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<slyboots> Anyway, Im going to rollback, I thought KDE4 was stable, I guess not
<slyboots> NickPresta, Sorry.
<Zombocom> slyboots it is because of furries
<Zombocom> but anywho
<sub[t]rnl> rahmat➜ right click on kicker, add applet, taskbar
<Zombocom> when is this fix going to come out
<NickPresta> There are fixes for almost every problem you can think of, especially something as common and needed as volume control :)
<slyboots> On my Thinkpad R61, pressing the volume control buttons brings up the OSD but it only moves between 0% and 11% and has no bering on the actual PCM volume
<NickPresta> Zombocom, when it's ready.
<slyboots> Sound itself, if I use the .. kvol? application works fine,
<Zombocom> OH GOD HOW DID THIS GET HERE
<Zombocom> I AM NOT GOOD WITH COMPUTER
<NickPresta> !tell Zombocom about caps
<NickPresta> slyboots, I actually just fixed this yesterday on my desktop. Try this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3444817&postcount=4
<Zombocom> k
<dhq> i use xfce i changed my resolution now my pc gets stuck how do i restoore it
<anakin_> Hi, i am trying to install a new graphics card, so after rebooting it, do I have to do the whole X configuration bit?
<anakin_> something along the lines of `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh`?
<anakin_> i mean -phi?
<NickPresta> anakin_, if your new card is going into exactly the same slot and uses exactly the same driver and such, you might be able to get away with doing nothing. You will probably have a broken X configuration after you install it, meaning a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` will probably be needed
<anakin_> oh, well, i am changing from the wretched on board  card to an nvidia geforce8 card. let me reboot and see what happens. see you in a bit. thanks.
<rc-1> Hi, there was no driver for my printer (Lexmark 2500) in the default database and http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-2500 s download links are dead, where should I look next? thanx
<jussi01> rc-1: download works fine here
<jussi01> rc-1: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=pbm2l2030&fromprinter=Lexmark-2500
<alexbobp> I just booted my computer after resizing some partitions and tried to log in to kdm.  When my main account logs in with any window manager (kde or gnome), the screen goes black for a second and then goes back to the login screen.  startx shows a black screen and then terminates.  Other accounts can log in fine.  What can cause this?
<slyboots> Okay, the OSD does not come up, but Vol up and down now works and mute is broken lol
<rc-1> An error occurred while loading http://home.t-online.de/home/paetzold-net/page_004.html:
<jussi01> alexbobp: sounds like you applied a bad theme or something
<jussi01> rc-1: still having trouble getting that driver? pm me your email and Ill email ti to you
<NickPresta> slyboots, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723  Near the bottom, there is a link to a kmilo deb with the patch applied. The comment is #27 and this is the link (http://kenny-x.student.utwente.nl/stuff/kmilo_3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb)
<NickPresta> slyboots, install that via `sudo dpkg -i kmilo_3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb`
<alexbobp> jussi01: Gnome won't work either, and I haven't applied any themes anyway
<slyboots> NickPresta, Thank you :)
<slyboots> You dont know how I can change my keyboard layout as well? Seems to be stuck under international so a lot of symbol keys dont work
<slyboots> And I cant find the option under Keyboard Settings
<NickPresta> slyboots, Region and Language > Keyboard Layout
<slyboots> Ack, I was looking in the wrong area :)
<slyboots> Fantastic! I can use @ and ' again :)
<slyboots> Thank you NickPresta :)
<NickPresta> slyboots, no problem :)
<slyboots> Okay, installed the new.. old version of kmilo :)
<slyboots> Restarting X :)
<slyboots> ... or I could just restart kmilo :P
<slyboots> Damn you windows..
<slyboots> Fantastic, thats it working fine now :)
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i wait 10 minutes
<jussi01> sudoubungu: leave it for a while yet.
<fignew> wow... Nokia just bought Trolltech
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 35 minutesgparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 35 minutes
<rc-1> fignew: how much for?
<fignew> doesn't say http://trolltech.com/company/newsroom/announcements/press.2008-01-28.4605718236
<rc-1> so, i installed my printer with the 2030 driver, its a 2500, and sent a print job. it says stopped in the job list, papers loaded and all.  what to try?
<slyboots> Sweet GOD!
<slyboots> You can *remove* the border!
 * slyboots bows before the greatness of KDE! and *weeps*
<slyboots> Jesus, its been *months* I've been to get that feature on a media player
<rc-1> http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666676871_0_en,00.html doesnt even LIST linux at all lol
<slyboots> rc-1, only savages and dirty commies use Linux
<fignew> slyboots: what feature?
<slyboots> fignew, the ability to have a borderless window, so now I have a free-floating mplayer video window :)
<fignew> lol
<slyboots> its a great feature, I could not figure out how to get it in gnome at all :P
<slyboots> Though goin got have to get shot of konqurer in favor of firefox ;)
<anakin_> Hello, i've installed a new graphics card, everything seems to be okay with the restricted drivers except that the resolution is much lower than it used to be on a crummy VIA on board card.
<anakin_> so how do i get better screen resolutions?
<NickPresta> anakin_, so you have your restricted nvidia driver?
<anakin_> yep, for an nvidia geforce8 card
<NickPresta> anakin_, see if you can adjust your resolution via `nvidia-settings`
<rc-1> anakin_: you can always put it first in the lists of resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (back it up tho!)
<slyboots> Oh, Is there a way I can enable true transparency in kterm? intead of that rubishy psudo-trans
<rc-1> probly need compositing
<anakin_> NickPresta: thanks, nvidia-settings has a tab for monitor/crt configuration
<NickPresta> anakin_, it should work :)
<slyboots> rc-1, Hm, I know I cant do that in Compiz, because my graphical chipset is blacklisted x.x
<NickPresta> slyboots, you can enable transparency in KDE itself :)
<slyboots> How do I enable that?
<NickPresta> System Setting > Window Behavior > Translucency
<NickPresta> slyboots, if you want it for just the terminal or other applications, go to the Window-Specific Settings and create a new rule for the application. Opacity is in the Preferences tab
<slyboots> ...Does not seem to be working at all, no matter what percentage I select it never becomes transparent
<NickPresta> slyboots, you have checked off "Use Translucency/Shadows" and have set a percent to less than 100%? You have Applied the settings?
<Qrawl> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<slyboots> Yup, everything is setup okay, its just not applying the effect
<slyboots> Compiz does not work on this chipset, if that might be a factor? (It has weird issues with XV rendering)
<NickPresta> slyboots, hmm. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you need to load up a fresh session of KDE? I don't remember...
<slyboots> Worth a shot
<sudoubungu> how long can you do a boring task that is wasting time etc?
<NickPresta> sudoubungu, not long. I usually write a shell script to do it for me if it is that boring ;)
<sudoubungu> <NickPresta> what if that task meant life or death?
<NickPresta> sudoubungu, then I would get off IRC and focus on the task at hand :)
<sudoubungu> NickPresta> what if you had to do it for years?
<sudoubungu> NickPresta> what if people stole your stuff while you were doing that task?
<NickPresta> !tell sudoubungu about ot
<sudoubungu> NickPresta> huh?
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 37 days
<slyboots> That seems to have enabled it ;)
<NickPresta> sudoubungu, if you have waited that long to resize your partition, that would indicate a problem.
<NickPresta> slyboots, so it works?
<sudoubungu> NickPresta> :(
<slyboots> Aye, Had to fiddle with the defaults but restarting got it going :)
<NickPresta> slyboots, that's good
<NickPresta> well, I'm off to bed. Goodnight #kubuntu
<slyboots> Goodnight :)
<slyboots> Thanks again for your help
<serrucho> can somebody tell me what is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<slyboots> serrucho, Matter of personal taste
<jussi01> night NickPresta
<slyboots> Its not a case of one been better than the other, fundamentally they are the same thing
<serrucho> that`s  right
<slyboots> If you have the hard-disk space, why not try both?
<slyboots> Just install ubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop
<serrucho> I already have it like that
<serrucho> a got the two versions
<slyboots> Oh, well whatever one you like better, Thats the best.
<sveakex> does java/jre work in konqueror? :s
 * jussi01 endorses slyboots opinion there :)
<slyboots> ... Hmm..
<slyboots> Video playback has stopped working
<jussi01> sveakex: I think so. do you have a problem?
<slyboots> Correction, Video output from video playback has stopped working x.x
<jussi01> sveakex: flash in konqueror is broken atm though.
<sveakex> jussi01: yeah but i am not running kubuntu, i wanted to see if it supposed to be like this or not as everybody seems unsecure if it works or not
<sveakex> supposed to work*
<Lynoure> jussi01: it is? I have not noticed that...
<Lynoure> jussi01: only if one installs from the packages, I guess...
<slyboots> Feck, FECK
<jussi01> Lynoure: I thought there was some issue with khtml and the _newest_ flash
<slyboots> as I thought, Enabling transparency has broken XV rendering
<slyboots> . you peice of crap Intel.. POS!
<slyboots> I hate you! I *hateee* youuuu
<Lynoure> jussi01: might be that I have slightly older flash, gotta check
<sveakex> jussi01: you can have flash in kubuntu if you embed kmplayer in konqueror
 * slyboots falls to his knees!
<slyboots> Does KDE use compiz..?
<sveakex> slyboots: if you install it, yes
<slyboots> .. Ah, I need to remove that then, thats whats breaking XV rendering
<jussi01> Lynoure: from the forums thread in the !flash factoid: The new version of Flash is incompatible with Konqueror because it requires XEmbed (Launchpad Bug# 174343). 9.0.48.0 is the last version of flash to support Konqueror in its current state.
<Lynoure> jussi01: I seem to have an older version on konq and newer on FF, oh well :)
<val0> just tried to install vmware on kubuntu 7.10, get this error: http://pastebin.com/d1ee346db. Used the any-any update 115 and still same output. Any ideas?
<sudoubungu> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK I AM HURT I AM HURT I AM HURT
<posingaspopular> i was just about to call op's...
<val0> posingaspopular: i guess he really get hurt
<posingaspopular> val0: i can read lower case too...
<val0> posingaspopular: ???
<posingaspopular> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<val0> i am using caps?
<posingaspopular> no sudoubungu was
<val0> oh yeh, whatever some kid...
<lod_>  hi, i've installed kubuntu 7.10 on MSI notebook, and i've got the foll. problem: on time to time the display flashes and the system tel's me that it's on battery, but AC is pluged in, after copple of minutes flashes agan an show's that it's on AC again. i've tried on vista and there was no problem. how to solve this issue?
<jussi01> Hmmm, kmail has just started only saving documents attached to emails, instead of asking to open them or save them. anyone got a fix?
<Daisuke_Ido> lod_: vista's detection's terrible and there's probably a short somewhere?
<noaXess> good moring
<lod_> it's brand new
<jussi01> !nickspam > lod__
<noaXess> does anybody know pinnacle for windows? i'm searching for a video cutting product under linux.. have found kino.. but are ther more, professional video cutting tools for linux?
<jussi01> !info kdenlive | noaXess
<ubotu> noaxess: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<jussi01> noaXess: probably the best one about atm
<noaXess> jussi01: hou.. :) cool.. just test it :)
<Lord_Devi> Is there a workaround to get flash installed despite the md5sum errors?
<Lord_Devi> 306 f'n people and not one talkin about kubuntu.. no questions.. no answers.. useless idle whores
<blizzzek> hi
<sigma_1234> i guess kubuntu will use dragon player as the kde4 media player
<noaXess> jussi01: had a problem, needed to reboot.. what you wrote about a video cutting soft under linux? whats the package name?
<noaXess> kv...
<IceDraVen> Anyone able to help fix 2problems?
<yamal> noaXess: kdenlive was mentioned
<noaXess> yamal: thanks
<noaXess> IceDraVen: ask..
<noaXess> or explain problems..
<IceDraVen> Problem
<IceDraVen> Problem 1 - Cant ask networks shared files (Other machine is WinXP files in Shared Docs)
<IceDraVen> Problem 2 - Cant access msn via Kompete, Amsn or Gaim
<se7en> IceDraVen:smb://xp.ip. in dolphin or konquerer
<IceDraVen> says could not access smb://xp.ip
<se7en> :) IceDraVen change xp.ip with the ip form your xp computer
<IceDraVen> internet ip or local
<se7en> local
<se7en> 192.168.?.?
<IceDraVen> kk
<IceDraVen> Great :D
<IceDraVen> Any idea on the msn one?
<Linux_Galore> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<IceDraVen> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<IceDraVen> !gaim
<IceDraVen> With Kopete it loads my contact list but their not online...but i know they are because 1 is logged in on my other machine
<slyboots> Great, Enabling Transparency fracks my video card
<slyboots> Peice of crap intergreated.. crap
<ToyPanther> Okay, now i believe this should be the right channel to put this question -> How do the KDevelop Argument hints work? i mean, ctrl + space with like a "label->" gives nothing...
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ToyPanther> i guess noone knows that then...
<apparle> hi
<IceDraVen> any ideas on how to get my msn working ? i've installed gaim & amsn & tried kompete
<sebastian^> IceDraVen: What's your problem? I'm using kopete with two msn account without any problems
<IceDraVen> Its loads up my contacts but all offline (when i know their on - other pc runs msn on winxp)
<ibou> hi
<apparle> I have the source code of a program written in 'Microsoft Visual C++'  Is there a way to compile it for linux
<SlimeyPete> I'm no expert on C++ but I believe that you generally have to edit the code a bit
<SlimeyPete> you could try compiling it with g++, see what happens
<SlimeyPete> you might get away with it.
<sigma_1234> whats a good weather applet for the panel?
<apparle> SlimeyPete: ok
<Lynoure> sigma_1234: kweather is nice
<apparle> anybody uses oss drivers
<slyboots> Anyone know any decent system monitoring software for KDE?
<noaXess> is there a channel for kdenlive?
<sebastian^> slyboots: what do you want to monitor?
<slyboots> CPU usage, network usage, mail..
<slyboots> temps that sort of thing
<sebastian^> hmm nagios *g
<Lynoure> nagios is a bit of an overkill if it is for the single system.
<slyboots> Seems a bit... much
<xevious-> aside from replacing kmenu.png, is there a non-destructive way of changing the kmenu icon?
<apparle> xevious-: what do you mean by destructive
<noaXess> !kdenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebastian^> slyboots: what about the performancemonitor?
<apparle> xevious: what do you mean by destructive
<noaXess> jussi01: have you ever used kdenlive?
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i can't set my screen bigger than 640x480. bigger resolutions are listed in xorg.conf but i can't set it. any ideas?
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> could someone recommend a tv tuner for linux?
<ScorpKing> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<akrus> ScorpKing: aren't you using nVidia? :D
<ScorpKing> i am
<akrus> nvidia-settings
<ScorpKing> :) thanks
<akrus> try changing the modes there o_o*
<ScorpKing> akrus:  ugh. i can't even see the whole settings screen. can i use the cli one?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. there's crt0 and crt1
<ScorpKing> i think the problem is the refresh rate.
<akrus> ScorpKing: actually nvidia's tool is autodetecting the modes... so likely it should work better than others...
<akrus> maybe try reinstalling (it's proprietary software anyway) or restarting your X
<ScorpKing> akrus: the only modes are auto, 648x480 and 320x200
<ScorpKing> i'll reconfigure it fom tty1. brb
<ScorpKing> :) looks like i made a backup of xorg.conf
<blizzzek> cya
<xevious-> apparle: well replacing kmenu.png would destroy the original file
<funda> i can't get the audio to work, i have the snd_hda_intel modules loaded, and alsamixer is unmuted, everytime i try to play something in mplayer it says could not open/initialize sound device...
<xevious-> i could make a backup
<xevious-> apparle: i was just wondering if there was a way to specify a path to kmenu.png
<firecrotch> funda:  what model of sound card do you have?
<funda> firecrotch: lspci says intel corp unknown device, but that's because my chipset is new and i'm using 2.6.20 kernel, it worked with the livecd though, i haven't upgraded to feisty yet
<funda> what package is alsaconf in, i don't have it installed
<doc__> hello, does any one have a dell xps 1330 with bluetooth working ? :?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<grish> morning :)
<grish> does anyone know how to get adept running again .. i seem to have asked it to only look at the CD, and now i cant start it again, keeps saying "file:/// media/cdrom0 is not know on line 75 in sourcelist
<grish> tried to find the sourcelist .. turns out its an empty lib.
<ActionParsnip> grish if you run kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> grish: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> needs "kate" ;)
<grish> from the konsole ?
<stdin> from Alt-F2
<ActionParsnip> stdin, hehe bah]
<ActionParsnip> grish, yeah its a command line command
<grish> it found something :) .. takes a bit of reading .. i'll let you know if i get it working :)
<stdin> grish: remove the line with "file:///media/cdrom0" in line 75 :)
<grish> is it enough to remove the # fromthe others ? .. and evt. place one at the offending file ?
<grish> line*
<ActionParsnip> grish, the # means comment or "ignore this line"
<stdin> yeah, that will be fine
<grish> ohh .. i turned off alooooot .. many # needs to be removed :)
<grish> yay -- got the konsole apt-get up again ..
<grish> does it show that im kinda new to this :/
<grish> and the gui one is up too .. tyvm :)
<grish> Geezuz - last time i messed with programming like this was on a C-16
<grish> not much changed tho :P
<ActionParsnip> grish, its not programming, its a configuration file for a program
<grish> hehe .. same to me :) .. been stuck on wintendo for too long
<ActionParsnip> glad its all smooth now :)
<grish> aye ... getting a bit tired of re-installing everytime i touch something :P
<ActionParsnip> grish, if you play with lots of config files make a backup first
<grish> all tho the last 3-4 times was my own fault .. found out that once you manually configure your network all wireless nets go away ..
<ActionParsnip> grish, sudo cp sources.list sources.list_old
<grish> heh .. i dont play with them .. i couldnt find them before :)
<ActionParsnip> grish, then if it goes wrong you can cp it back
<grish> now thats a nifty command :) .. does it work with netconfigs ?
<ActionParsnip> grish, yeah just change the filename to whatever file you wanna backup
<ActionParsnip> sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> as an example
<LetsGo67> My time is wrong, is says 12:49, can someone help me change it please?  it constantly changes on its own
<grish> :) its 1250 here  .. perhaps youre in the wrong place  .. j/k
<Dr_willis> it changes every Min. here :)
<ActionParsnip> 11:54am here
<Dr_willis> !ntpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LetsGo67> The point is, it's not supposed to be 12:51 here.
<grish> there was a nerf ealier on in 6.xx something .. some of the +1 timezones was +2
<Lynoure> ntp ftw :)
<LetsGo67> I am using 7.10
<grish> it seems to have gone away after i put 7.10 up
<Dr_willis> LetsGo67,  so to state the question better.. You ar3e saying its Loseing a few min every so often?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<LetsGo67> Dr_willis, the minutes are fine, the hour digit changes abnormally (later than usual)
<Lynoure> LetsGo67: the commandline command for setting the time is  date, I always forget the syntax, so see  man date
<LetsGo67> !BERYL
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LetsGo67> Lynourne, even then, my clock changes.
<Lynoure> LetsGo67: More detail would be helpful... like when it changes and how
<LetsGo67> Lynoure: probably when my computer is off.
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67, how old is the system?
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: 5 days.
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67, the physical PC is 5 days old?
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: Windows Vista édition Familiale Basique, which I barely use.  The PC was bought 5 days ago.
<LetsGo67> Has a (C)2007.
<Dr_willis> some days its like pulling teeth. :) heh heh...
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67, just checking as a low motherboard battery can cause that
<Dr_willis> SO if you set the proper date. then power down for an hr.. and power back up. what time does it say?
<Dr_willis> proper time i mean.
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67, is the time in the bios set correctly?
<Dr_willis> if you set the proper time and run for 2 hrs.. does the clock stay correct.. is also another good question.
<stdin> I've heard cases where windows can change the system clock to local time on boot, and because linux expects it to be in UTC, that can cause problems
<LetsGo67> I can do the test on my own, but it affects both Xubuntu 7.10 and Windows Vista édition Familiale Basique.  The hour digit is later than expected.  The minutes, seconds and date are correct.
<LetsGo67> Both of them show a later time.
<LetsGo67> Anyone?
<Dr_willis> so its gaining an hr every hr? or an hr  just at random>
<sigma_> please help, i added the kweather applet to my panel and now i cannot move or remove any applets from it
<Dr_willis> if its affecting both linux and windows.. thats weird.
<sigma_> i have no clue what that stupid kweather applet did to the panel
<Dr_willis> hmm. I dont even have kweather for my panel.
<Dr_willis> !find kweather
<ubotu> Found: kweather
<Dr_willis> Installing it now
<sigma_> its in the repo's. pretty popular i see
<Lynoure> sigma_: I have never gotten that... What hinders the removals? No right point to click, no reaction, or what?
<Dr_willis> Its working fine here.
<sigma_> Lynoure: no right point to click anymore!
<Dr_willis> right clicking on the little 'handel' on the left side of the kweather applet dont work eh?
<Lynoure> sigma_: I guess when in doubt, restarting panel does not hurt
<sigma_> Lynoure: how do i do that?
<Lynoure> sigma_: dcop kicker kicker restart
<sigma_> Dr_willis: thats the problem, i dont have that handle anymore so i can't even move applets around
<Dr_willis> no handles on any of hte applets at all?
<sigma_> Dr_willis: nope none of them, the functionality just disappeared
<sigma_> how do i reset kicker to original settings?
<Lynoure> sigma_: my handles only show up if I hover mouse at where they are. that is not the case in your case
<sigma_> Lynoure: it restarted but i still can't move anything around or remove anything, i tried hovering through the whole taskbar and there was not one handle
<sigma_> ok its back. i deleted the config file for kicker and it reset itself:)
<niall_> can anyone tell me why Kopete has all of a sudden stopped working?
<Lynoure> sigma_: then try removing kweather with purge option
<niall_> can anyone still get on msn using kopete?
<niall_> I keep getting an error message saying 'connection actively refused' :z
<wsjunior> yes
<wsjunior> i have a problem switching to tty, my screen looks like this: http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00008gh0.jpg
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to solve this?
<wsjunior> i tried using vga=791 but it just turn this screen totally black
<Dr_willis> You could try disabling the framebuffer.
<Dr_willis> use vga=normal, or the 'nofb' option -- details are here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Dr_willis> that image looks like the wrong refresh rates or other settings are being used on the lcd.
<Dr_willis> good luck.
<Dr_willis>  apt-get install ZZZZZZzzzzz...
<Dr_willis> :) bye
<niall_> :(
<niall_> I can't get on msn anymore
<niall_> bah, MSN hates me
<niall_> I managed to get kopete to connect by telling it to use the http method, but it throws me back off after about 2 minutes
<jussi01> niall_: if you arent adverse to a different msn program, try kmess
<niall_> I don't think Kopete is the issue
<jussi01> niall_: give it a go and see. ;)
<niall_> I rebooted to windows earlier
<niall_> and pidgin won't connect either
<niall_> but I can get on using the official msn client
<niall_> aMSN also doesn't work
<firecrotch> Perhaps they changed something server-side to block third party apps again?
<niall_> i just get 'connection actively refused' the second I try to sign in
<niall_> it's pretty much instantaneous
<Maniak> Who want? http://DIANA-MEINE-EX.gotdns.com/?id=5420a7e0 :)
<niall_> :(
<niall_> this totally sucks
<niall_> while I can get on to see my contacts using the HTTP method, I can't actually send any messages to them
<niall_> and if it try and connect normally it says 'connection actively refused' instantly
<niall_> am I the only person getting this problem?
<firecrotch> niall_:  I have no problem connecting to msn with Pidgin
<scorpking> there's amsn as well
<niall_> this sucks
<firecrotch> scorpking: he noted before you joined that he tried amsn as well
<niall_> no 3rd party client will let me connect to msn
<scorpking> firecrotch: oh ok. didn't know ;)
<niall_> I only seem to be able to get on using Windows Live Messenger when I boot back into Vista
<niall_> :<
<niall_> maybe they banned me :(
<firecrotch> niall_:  I don't think so, if you can connect in Vista
<niall_> they won't let me use 3rd party clients though
<maltron> hi, can someone help me with cdrdao?  I'm trying to get a toc file but it says "ERROR: Cannot setup device /dev/cdrw".  Meanwhile k3b seems to work fine with the drive.   I've tried entering the device into cdrdao (--device ATA:1000,0,0) but to no avail
<niall_> I was signed into like 3 accounts at once
<romunov__> in windows?
<scorpking> who are you connected to the net niall_ ?
<niall_> ?
<scorpking> how* heh
<niall_> oh
<scorpking> :)
<niall_> adsl router
<scorpking> oh ok
<niall_> everything was fine until last night
<firecrotch> Other thing that I'm thinking it could be is that MSN did make some kind of update that broke the programs you've tried, but not Pidgin?
<firecrotch> Have you tried using Pidgin?
<niall_> yes
<scorpking> maltron: it might be /dev/sdc or sdb or something else
<niall_> I tried Pidgin on windows
<niall_> it doesn't work
<firecrotch> That's really odd.
<niall_> aMSN and Kopete I've tried on here and they don't work either
<niall_> only Windows Live Messenger lets me connect
<niall_> everything was fine until last night. I was signed in on like 3 accounts, had web cam on one and multiple conversations on the others, then all of a sudden everything just closed, and now it won't let me back on :(
<maltron> scorpking: yeah, I don't think so.  It's actually a bit more complicated than than though
<niall_> brb, I'm gonna reconnect to the internet and get a new IP
<maltron> scorpking: normal cdroms seemt to mount to /dev/hda, but the eject cdrom command seems to want to eject hdb
<scorpking> maltron: if you use the drive in k3b you can view the debug/output and then look at the complete command that k3b used
<niall_> well it works now ¬_¬
<maltron> scorpking: ok, lemme try that.
<scorpking> maltron: that's after the cd burned
<niall_> they must have blocked my IP or something
<firecrotch> niall_: Never heard of them doing that before
<scorpking> niall_: have you tried the removing the config directory for those programs in your home directory?
<niall_> well I can connect now
<scorpking> maybe do mv .pidgen .old or where ever it is
<niall_> so I don't need to
<scorpking> oh ok
<niall_> pidgin is running on windows
<niall_> I have Kopete and aMSN on Kubuntu
<niall_> none of the 3 were working, I renewed my IP and now Kopete connected
<scorpking> well, hope you find the problem. i have to go. cheers
<niall_> I bet Microsoft blocked my IP from connecting using anything other than the official client
<niall_> since I was on 3 MSN accounts at once with webcam and multi way conversations on all of them, maybe I was just using too much bandwidth for one person. So they chucked me off and stopped me using anything other than the official client, which naturally only allows one account at a time
<niall_> speculation ;D
<niall_> maybe I should test this theory
<sigma_1234> how do you get a computer to run a cronjob as root? im trying to get my computer to shut itself down but it never works because it needr sudo authorization
<frojnd> can anyone explain to me how can I use lkl - userspace keylogger for x86 architecture according to this README: http://pastebin.ca/875931  I'm in a dir: /usr/share/docs/lkl/ and I do this: lkl -l -k us_km -o loglkl.txt and in return I get: Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is us_km. The logfile is loglkl.txt.  unable to find keymap-file: No such file or directory a keymap is required!! run lkl with -k <keymap> What's up with this <keymap> ?
<frojnd> sigma_1234, sudo shutdown -h time
<sigma_1234> frojnd: but i want it to do it everyday automatically - it doesnt have a monitor
<frojnd> sigma_1234, oh
<frojnd> than u need to do itwith cronjob, but I don't know how
<sigma_1234> i tried but it wont run the command because it doesnt have sudo permission to
<stdin> sigma_1234: use "kdesu kcron" and edit the system crontab :)
<sigma_1234> thanks stdin. il try that
<Helvasca> hey, I was just wondering how to close a troublesome TTY that wont respond
<Helvasca> ???
<Tarin> anyone know where i can get an avi plugin for kaffeine player
<Tarin> !kaffiene
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffiene - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tarin> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !avi | Tarin
<ubotu> Tarin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smeril> Nebiyu?
<smeril> how can i make my usb drive with pendrivelinux able to save changes?
<MGalaxy> SCIM & SKIM work well in KDE APPs, but not in Firefox & OpenOffice, google not useful, any solution?
<smeril> i am also looking for a ntfs reader
<smeril> any examples?
<MGalaxy> smeril: i think kernel 2.6 can read NTFS by itself
<smeril> i want to be able to read ntfs from pendrivelinux
<smeril> but i cant install anything on it thats why i am asking how to be able to save make changes
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks :-)
<DoomGuard> Does Kubuntu 7.10 have a firewall installed by default????
<llutz> no
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alteregolio> a firewall on linux
<alteregolio> are you paralized by windows?
<BluesKaj> DoomGuard, ihate to say you're suffering from too much MS culture of fear
<BluesKaj> for good reason , I might add :(
<DoomGuard> :P
<DoomGuard> i have some probs with the LinuxDC++
<hagabaka> why does "any other linux distribution" have firewall built-in?
<xRaich[o]2x> hagabaka: iptables is part of the kernel
<hagabaka> you can't remove it?
<xRaich[o]2x> why would you want to do that?
<SlimeyPete> you could probably hack it out of the kernel but I don't see why you'd want to
<hagabaka> it's a package for me
<hagabaka> well if you don't use networking why would you want it?
<SlimeyPete> why not?
<SlimeyPete> it does no harm
<hagabaka> has no use either
<SlimeyPete> so?
<hagabaka> so if you want a miminal installation you would want to remove it
<xRaich[o]2x> hagabaka: then compile the kernel by hand and remove iptables
<SlimeyPete> well I'm sure embedded kernels don't include it, you can get rid of it at compilation time
<hagabaka> then there are potentially other linux distributions that don't have firewall built-in :)
<SlimeyPete> pedant ;p
<BluesKaj> i don't see the point of minimal installations anymore , even on a 10yr old pc.
<BluesKaj> which wifey still uses with XP ...she's afraid to switch to linux, which would run much faster :(
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: what scares her about it?
<BluesKaj> she's been playing  a solitaire game for about 5 yrs and has built up a 'number of games played' database which her scores are based on.
<BluesKaj> doesn't want to lose it
<alesan> format her hard disk
<unagi> anyone here use compiz on kde?
<alesan> after she's disconnected from that thing, she won't have any problem switching to linux :)
<niall_> is there anyway to back it up?
<BluesKaj> old pc .. I'm hoping it dies soon , so i can set up a new pc for her
<niall_> and then run window solitaire in wine
<frojnd> does anyone here uses torrentflux? I changed download directory and chmod -w it, but I'm still not able to see it ... any ideas why is that ?
<BluesKaj> ever heard of 'pretty good solitaire' ?
<unagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> niall, the backup question is a good one ...I dunno :P
<unagi> what is the kde equiv of gnome-system-monitor
<llutz> ksysguard maybe
<Kekcuk> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139657817 Please Come And Vote For Me!!! (When you enter page, you auto... vote for me) (Thanks to all who voted!!)
<llutz> just go and die
<SlimeyPete> How about no.
<admin91> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> !hi | admin91
<ubotu> admin91: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<admin91> I have a question: How I install KDE Theme Manager?
<BluesKaj> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ol_dude67> admin91, are you talking about the desktop windows manager?
<BluesKaj> !KDM Theme Manager
<admin91> In Kubuntu can I install KDE Theme manager from Add/Remove Programs >>Settings?
<BluesKaj> admin91, check out system settings/appearance
<snarkster> gtg to work later
<unagi> i cannot figure out why konquerer wont connect to webpages
<unagi> can anyone possibly point me in the right direction for making my brightness buttons functional?
<admin91> ok but I downloaded firefox.tar.gz and I don`t know how to install it
<llutz> admin91: open a console and type: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<admin91> thanks
<unagi> can kde 3.5 themes run on kde 4
<stdin> unagi: generally, no
<unagi> ew thats no good
<[pyro]> hey guys, this has been driving me nuts as i cant seem to find any info anywhere about it. I have my wifi setup and running sweet using knetworkmanager, but my network is a wpa-psk network with a hidden ssid. Each time i start up my laptop i have to right click network manager and click "connect to other wireless connection" and fill out the details and it connects. Is there a way for it to remember these details and connect auto?
<unagi_> yea so kopete is crashing with Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.................what does that mean
<unagi> =(
<[pyro]> =(
<jeanpat> where am i ?
<jeanpat> anybody ?
<[pyro]> ?
<[pyro]> mars?
<jeanpat> thanks
<[pyro]> your in #kubuntu on freenode
<unagi> sigh
<jeanpat> thanks
<unagi> kde doesnt want me to like it
<unagi> lol
<jeanpat> ... Sorry
<mefisto__> all my videos are showing wrong aspect ratio in xine-based players (too narrow). But if I disable scaling the aspect is correct. any ideas?
<unagi> disable scaling when you want to watch a video?
<mefisto__> unagi: that means videos are a fixed size, usually too small
<admin91> how I change screen resolution in kubuntu?
<admin91> and how about the mp3 files that I can`t play?
<senwei> admin91:use audacious to play
<BluesKaj> admin91, system settings/monitor&display/admin mode
<H_O_S> I get the following werror , whatever i try to apt-get : Package blender is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package blender has no installation candidate. Anyone knows why ?
<SlimeyPete> H_O_S: try doing "sudo apt-get update" first
<unagi> doees kde not support brightness keys?
<unagi> or brightness period?
<SlimeyPete> mine work, but I think they're hardware-based
<SlimeyPete> the power management brightness works too
<BluesKaj> H_O_S, maybe enabling the backports in your sources.list will get you access to it.
<unagi> where would i find that SlimeyPete
<H_O_S> SlimeyPete: That worked great :D
<H_O_S> thanks :)
<SlimeyPete> unagi: dunno where it's configure to be honest. I just know that the screen dims when I unplug the power pack.
<SlimeyPete> H_O_S: no problem
<SlimeyPete> :)
<unagi> i wish i had more control
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> where can i find support for tuxguitar
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to know if it is able to specify up and downstrokes
<mefisto__> unagi: you could try different keyboard layouts in system settings>regional & language>keyboard layout
<BluesKaj> !tuxguitar | The_ManU_212
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxguitar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !TuxGuitar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxguitar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<admin91> I have both Windows and Linux and I want to use the bootmanager from windows instead of Grub. How can I do this?
<BluesKaj> The_ManU_212, try this site :  http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/
<The_ManU_212> thx
<The_ManU_212> but i didnt found any solution or answer there
<The_ManU_212> BluesKaj:
<admin91>   I have both Windows and Linux and I want to use the bootmanager from windows instead of Grub. How can I do this?
<BluesKaj> The_ManU_212, nothing in the forums ?
<sp9> Hi
<sp9> I just wanted to know if the hardy alpha release already comes with kde 4.0 or not. if not i will install gutsy and after that install kde 4.0
<The_ManU_212> BluesKaj: found nothing for upstroke/downstroke adn wheere is the search function BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> admin91, there is no bootmanager in windows , just the Master Boot Record and it doesn't accomodate Linux , you're stuck with grub
<SlimeyPete> nah
<SlimeyPete> it can be done
<SlimeyPete> Windows does include a reasonable boot manager
<SlimeyPete> it just doesn'tusually shows its face
<SlimeyPete> http://www.linux.com/articles/113945
<SlimeyPete> admin91: looks like there are instructions here ^^
<SlimeyPete> but I haven't followed them myself
<BluesKaj> thats' for 2 drives , does that make a diff?
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands
<admin91> thanks
<MGalaxy> SCIM & SKIM dont work in Firefox & Openoffice @ Kubuntu 7.10, any solution?
<Raizard> Can anyone help me? I have to connect using WPA... but K Network Assistant fails, and i don't know how to configure Knetworkmanager
<Arwen> huh, fglrx AIGLX actually kind of works
<sub[t]rnl> Raizard➜ right click on the knetworkmanager icon in kicker, go to Connect to other wireless network.  You can specify WPA in there
<Raizard> i know nut
<Raizard> but*
<Raizard> i don't have this option
<Raizard> i only have Manual configuration
<Raizard> if i try the manual configuration i can only use WEp
<sub[t]rnl> Raizard➜ you don't have a "Connect to other wireless network" option?
<Raizard> no
<admin91>  I tried "dd if=/dev/hdb5 of=bootsect.lnx  size=512 count=1" but "unrecognized operand seze=512"
<admin91> * size
<Raizard> the icon in the toolbar is like i am connected, but if i wait with the cursor on it, it says " Manual configuration"
<sub[t]rnl> right click on it
<Raizard> done
<Raizard> but this option is not here
<SlimeyPete> admin91: "count=512" might work
<sub[t]rnl> odd
<Raizard> i have only Manual configuration
<Raizard> yes i know... The firts time i used it there was Connect to etc...
<SlimeyPete> if you have ever used Manual Configuration, Networkmanager will have effectively disabled itself
<SlimeyPete> so some of the options will dissapear
<Raizard> yes i used manual configuration
<sub[t]rnl> ew, good point.  Delete any lines related to your device in the /etc/network/interfaces fie
<sigma_> my server is acting really weird in linux. its a compaq d500 - the cpu fan is on full speed as if its straining the cpu when its actually doing nothing and when i use it as a local webserver i have to wait ages for the pages to load (it acts as a LAMP server)
<sub[t]rnl> s/fie/file
<sigma_> any idea what the problem is?
<SlimeyPete> Raizard: "kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces". Then comment out (#) all the wireless bits (usually wifi0 or ath0)
<SlimeyPete> then restart networkmanager or reboot
<Raizard> so i have to comment all with wlan0?
<admin91> it says dd: opening '/dev/hdb5' : Permission denied
<SlimeyPete> Raizard: yeah
<sigma_> oh and is there a way i can get the kde gui not to start automatically when the PC boots up?
<sub[t]rnl> Raizard➜ correct, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_➜ you could comment out the line in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Raizard> thx very much. i'll try and then go back here
<SlimeyPete> sigma_: or you could do "sudo update-rc.d kdm remove"
<ThomasD> hi
<ThomasD> trying to burn an iso to a dvd with k3b
<ThomasD> I get this error
<ThomasD> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/scd0 obs=32k seek=0'
<ThomasD> :-( unable to O_EXCL /dev/scd0: someone was in time to remount?
<ThomasD> first time this happend to me :/
<ThomasD> usually it works fine
<niall_> how do I rip a DVD?
<niall_> when I choose the option in K3B nothing happens
<niall_> is there a package I need?
<SlimeyPete> if it's copy-protected you'll need libcss but I won't give any more info than that as it is illegal
<SlimeyPete> at least, illegal in most countries ;)
<niall_> illegal to tell me?
<ThomasD> SlimeyPete: got libdvdcss2 ;)
<niall_> :P
<SlimeyPete> niall_: no, but against channel rules
<niall_> weak
<hydrogen> not really I don't think
<hydrogen> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hydrogen> yep
<SlimeyPete> exactly, mentioning libdvdcss is fine, anything more probably isn't ;)
<niall_> I can watch DVDs fine
<niall_> I just want to rip the audio so I can add it to my Amarok collection
 * SlimeyPete wipes the brown smudge off his nose
<niall_> it's a dvd of a live show
<ThomasD> niall_: http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip
<ThomasD> niall_: thats how I do it ;)
<ThomasD> works like a charm
<niall_> can I rip to flac? ;]
<ThomasD> niall_: if you specify it has to use flac codec
<Raizard> I'm back
<Raizard> It works!!!
<ThomasD> niall_: you'll only have to use the # rip audio track  part
<unagi> anyone know how to get brightness buttons functional in kde?
<Raizard> thanks a lot guys
<Raizard> cya
<niall_> hmm
<ThomasD> niall_: check mencoder manual for further specifications, and have a look al #mplayer ande #mencoder
<Sigma16> yo
<Sigma16> eny 1 there?
<unagi> what is the window decorator in kde
<flipstar> kwin
<Sigma16> unsure... how do i open the config to modify screen resolution.... i forget...
<hydrogen> run krandrtray
<Sigma16> i cant stand these enourmous windows >_<
<Sigma16> me?
<hydrogen> yes
<Sigma16> command not found
<Sigma16> im in the shell on the terminal
<hydrogen> install it then..
<Sigma16> one min
<Sigma16> not coming up
<Sigma16> krandrtray
<Sigma16> where do i download it...
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> hmm
<flipstar> Sigma just typ sudo apt-get install krandtray
<lascar> !krandtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandtray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !find krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-workspace
<hydrogen> maybe its only a kde4 package.. I thought there was a kde3 one
<sigma_1234> is the memtest in grub supposed to use alot of the processor at times?
<brmassa_> guys, i installed the FIREFOX ans its FLASH plugin. Then i asked to KONQUEROR to scan the plugins to detect the new flash. However, it now shows an error on every page with flash
<brmassa_> about a nspluginviwer
<sigma_1234> how did you install flash?
<Sigma16> well i wanted to know how to open up the config file that contains resolution... i had to modify it yesterday cuz it had me set to a amx of 640 x 480...
<flipstar> Sigma16: try wmressel > sudo apt-get install wmressel
<mefisto__> where am I likely to find standard kde button images (eg, back and forward button images)?
<flipstar> Sigma16: it is in the xorg.conf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brmassa_> sigma_1234: thru firefox. using its auto detection.
<Sigma16> thats downloadin
<Sigma16> yea i 4get how top open it... havent used linux in months cuz of lack of net with it till recently...
<flipstar> just typ it into the shell..or search it in the kmenu..
<unagi> what is the equiv of gnomes sessions in kubuntu
<Sigma16> yea how do i open it in shell..
<sigma_1234> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<wimpies> where can I find an installable CD for 64 Intel kubuntu ?
<unagi> !session
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Sigma16> how do i open xorg.conf
<Sigma16> in terminal
<mefisto__> Sigma16: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or "sudoedit" instead of "sudo nano")
<Sigma16> yea i was missing the word nano
<Sigma16> ty
<brmassa_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<unagi> !k menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> what is the k menu
<flipstar> hrhr i just ordered 10mbit :P
<flipstar> sry ot
<Sigma16> ok
<Sigma16> how to reboot graphics thing
<lascar> sigma: ctrl + alt + backspace
<unagi> i dont see save session anywhere
<yasahiro> hi everybody
<unagi> !session
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yasahiro> i have a question... how does one keep kicker from starting up in kde..?
<unagi> what is kicker
<aleksanteri> the kde panel
<unagi> ah
<aleksanteri> yasahiro, i don't think you can, but you can always hide it
<yasahiro> unagi..? sounds somewhat familiar...
<yasahiro> wow.. >_<
<no1uknow> I have a newbie question
<no1uknow> in knetworkmanager when I select a connection I get the message "waiting for key from KWAllet"
<no1uknow> just hangs with this message
<flipstar> is kwallet open ?
<unagi> i cannot figure out why kopete doesnt run for me
<flipstar> unagi: does it print an error message ?
<no1uknow> yes
<unagi> no...........it opens then goes gray
<no1uknow> flipstar: yes
<flipstar> hm and the key definitiv is in kwallet ?
<flipstar> unagi: maybe you should try to run it in a konsole an see what happens
<no1uknow> actually I don't see it in there now... not sure what happened
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/17127 flipstar
<flipstar> hm
<flipstar> unagi: do you have permissions on $HOME/.kde ?
<unagi> i dunno
<unagi> all i did was isntall kubuntu-desktop
<MGalaxy> when I use "export LC_CTYPE=fa_IR.UTF-8; openoffice" , openoffice works well with my keyboard, but not when I set LC_CTYPE separatly, WHY?
<unagi> sudo kopete gives me X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<unagi> im sorry it gives me Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<flipstar> hm you did try do run it as root ?
<unagi> sudo kopete gives me Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<flipstar> no dont run it as root
<SlimeyPete> unagi: "sudo chown root /var/tmp/kdecache-unagi"
<SlimeyPete> or not
<unagi> not running it as root gives me the pastebin
<SlimeyPete> sorry, kopete eh
<SlimeyPete> don't do the chown thing, shouldn't be running it as root (very bad idea)
<unagi> ugh i just did it
<unagi> how do i reverse chown
<SlimeyPete> sudo chown unagi /var/tmp/kdecache-unagi
<unagi> thatll take off root as chown?
<flipstar> yes
<SlimeyPete> yep, it'll make you the owner
<SlimeyPete> sorry, I had misread your problem
<unagi> now kopete just hangs
<unagi> doesnt load, no error
<flipstar> and the output from konsole ?
<unagi> nothing
<sigma16> bwahahahaha
<sigma16> so tell me
<sigma16> why is linux all that better den other OS's
<flipstar> linux is open source dude
<unagi> because you say than with den
<unagi> you may go now
<sigma16> i know its open source
<sigma16> but i dont know how to code linux...
<sigma16> only php and other web languages
<unagi> neither do i
<unagi> what is your point
<SlimeyPete> *shrug* it's free in both senses of the word
<SlimeyPete> and it has a package manager, fewer viruses, lots and lots of free apps.
<unagi> wow i uninstalled and reinstalled kopete.........still hangs with no output
<SlimeyPete> and kubuntu is prettier than XP IMHO.
<unagi> sigma16: its plain and simple..........no resources dedicated to stupid authentication software.....
<unagi> more cpu and memory dedicated to my animation programs
<unagi> yea so........how can i debug kopete now with no shell output
<flipstar> you using the composite extension unagi ?
<unagi> im using compiz
<jpatrick> !ot | sigma16
<ubotu> sigma16: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flipstar> ah
<unagi> does kopete and compiz not get along?
<flipstar> normally it should
<jpatrick> !compiz > unagi
<unagi> jpatrick: i can appricate your willingness to help and policing the channel but that info doesnt help my problem
<ol_dude67> unagi, which kde are you using 3 or 4?
<unagi> 4
<jpatrick> unagi: it says ()or it should - say that you can still have compiz goodies in kde :)
<sigma16> can u upgreade for 3 to 4?
<unagi> and i know this........and i do have compiz goodies
<ol_dude67> unagi, have you asked in #kubuntu-kde4, i know there are others who have had this problem as well.
<unagi> ah i got it to hang with output again
<unagi> ty ill try there
<ol_dude67> unagi, its just a suggestion and your welcome
<sigma16> yo
<sigma16> can u upgrade from 3 to 4?
<sigma16> i didnt rly c a way to
<unagi> sigma16: you dont make sense my man
<sigma16> sry if its a dumb question
<unagi> you came in here asking why this os is better than the rest........
<sigma16> can u upgrade from KE3 to KDE4
<unagi> which indicates you are ignorant to the ways of linux
<sigma16> ive had little linux experience
<unagi> now you are asking if you can upgrade from 3 to 4 which........is an ignorant question with an educated undertone
<ol_dude67> well you can run them side by side which is better as kde4 is still quite a bit buggy, yet.
<sigma16> and all of that experience has been bad...
<unagi> why has your experience been bad
<sigma16> fedora corrupted my hard drive...
<sigma16> my net didnt work for 6 months....
<unagi> what...?
<unagi> what do you mean corrupted your hard drive
<sigma16> when i downloaded upgrades it set my resolution to a max of 640 x 480
<sigma16> it was useless
<sigma16> couldnt use it anymore
<sigma16> couldnt reformat
<sigma16> or enything
<unagi> um
<flipstar> there are filecheck utiles..
<sigma16> i couldnt even boot up fedora...
<unagi> nothing on this planet, can render a harddrive useless
<flipstar> thats what live cds are for
<sigma16> i fixed it
<sigma16> long time ago...
<ol_dude67> unagi, yes there is a hammer.
<flipstar> lol
<unagi> you know what i mean
<unagi> =)
<sigma16> i came in asking about linux over for example windows because i dont know all the differences and advantages over other os's
<unagi> there are many advantages and disadvantages to using any for any reason
<unagi> i still run vista because i dont see a suitable replacement for media center and my tv tuner............or good compositing software for linux
<unagi> other than shake, but i cant find it
<ol_dude67> one of the main advantages would probably be more control over your computer then with windows.
<sigma16> whats a good image program for linux? i had photoshop on my windows
<unagi> gimp
<unagi> though gimp takes getting use to
<unagi> its most similar to photoshop, i still prefer photoshop and you can run it on linux
<sigma16> agreed ol....
<sigma16> i dont like gimp... used to have it..
<sigma16> u can get photoshop on linux?
<unagi> yes
<unagi> !wine > sigma16
<Arwen> sigma16, old versions
<Arwen> and new versions kind of
<sigma16> so if i use wine i can use windows programs?
<unagi> not that simple
<sigma16> darn
<sigma16> :p
<unagi> accelerated programs wont run or as efficient
<unagi> same with anything on vmware the performance is significantly cut on most
<unagi> but alot of games and apps will run
<unagi> wine-hq.com
<ol_dude67> i run a vmware-server if i need windows.
<sigma16> downloading wine
<unagi> vmware is too slow for me
<sigma16> yo how do i make a boot screen to chose betwene hard drives for booting?
<ol_dude67> unagi, old computer?
<unagi> no
<unagi> i just require alot of power
<ol_dude67> ah, lol
<unagi> i use maya, vegas, shake, all sorts of cpu hungry things
<unagi> fl studio is the lowest cpu hungry one id use, but as soon as i add a poly instrument it got choppy
<ol_dude67> as where i just k.i.s.s for me
<Raizard> How can i delete links in the K menu?
<flipstar> right click->edit
<flipstar> then delete
<Raizard> Done
<Raizard> thz a lot!!
<Raizard> thx*
<Arwen> is there a way to cap the amount of bandwidth a particular process can use?
<unagi> is kde 4 not officially out?
<Arwen> it is
<Arwen> it's just, well...
<unagi> interesting
<unagi> the repos gave me 3
<flipstar> 4.0.1 will also soon be released
<Arwen> unagi, it's in some kind of external repository
<flipstar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<unagi> well
<unagi> i assumed i was on 4 because it was very visually appealing
<Arwen> hehe
<sigma16> back
<sigma16> unagi
<sigma16> how do i make a boot screen
<sigma16> i got multiple hard drives.... with diff partitions on each..
<unagi> grub
<unagi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sigma16> ok how do i use it lol
<unagi> ..........
<unagi> you click the link
<unagi> and read
<Daisuke_Ido> ...a lost art, that.
<ol_dude67> so true
<sigma16> >_<
<RobotGuy> Is there any way to unlock the root acount under Kubuntu? I'm sick of this sudo stuff.
<jussi01> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RobotGuy> I've read all that.
<jussi01> RobotGuy: we dont support root passwords in here.
<RobotGuy> You mean Kubuntu doesn't support root passwords, right?
<jussi01> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<flipstar> root has no password
<RobotGuy> Fine, Debian or Gentoo it will be for me then.
<Arwen> RobotGuy, you can add a root password if you want, can't see why it matters one way or the other though.
<alesan> I use kubuntu as root (graphical login). I have never understood what's wrong with it. I do not want to convince anybody tough.
<muesli> alesan: what's wrong with it: if there's a malevolent application (trojan whatever), it'd have access to your entire system and could wipe it or install hooks you'd never find out
<faris> Hey, I installed kde4 on ubuntu, it works fine but  gnome seems to be running in the background I sometimes see glimpses of the gnome background anyone know why?
<faris> *gnome desktop
<muesli> alesan: if that's happening to you while running as a normal user, then you might lose your data, but it couldn't fuck with the system.
<jussi01> faris: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<alesan> muesli: I don't give a damn to the system. I can reinstall any time. what is *really* important to me is my data (that is what I have backups for).
<alesan> but, as I said before I do not want to convince anybody. Sorry this is a guaranteed flame, I won't continue talking about it
<alesan> I'll go to eat some pizza instead :)
<alesan> bye
<Daisuke_Ido> !language | muesli
<ubotu> muesli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<|Dreams|> when will hardy heron be released?
<flipstar> april,2008
<|Dreams|> okay thanks
<flipstar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<|Dreams|> cant wait
<muesli> Daisuke_Ido: ?
<flipstar> just try the alpha then ;)
<muesli> Daisuke_Ido: elaborate. what's the silly warning for?
<|Dreams|> i prefer it to be stable as i aint no linux guru lol
<|Dreams|> whats the best way to learn linux as in from a sys admin point of view.. any good sites
<|Dreams|> i kno www.tldp.com
<|Dreams|> oops typo
<|Dreams|> tldp.org
<gangalee> I just pasted my Xserver specs
<gangalee> I can't get it going, somebody please help
<adz21c> where did u paste them?
<sigma16> ok
<gangalee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53873/
<sigma16> ok
<sigma16> for some reason
<sigma16> my pc freaks out if i have my linux hd hooked up as my primary and my windows as secondary
<sigma16> it starts making noises and the screen gets messed up
<sigma16> and it wont boot
<adz21c> gangalee: whats the reason it gives for not starting?
<gangalee> no screens
<ol_dude67> sigma16,windows partitions like to be on the first partition
<sigma16> yea obviously... but i cant boot my linux if its the first one...
<sigma16> it doesnt let me..
<sigma16> and idk how to use grub....
<adz21c> gangalee: if you type startx what does it say?
<sigma16> >_<
<ol_dude67> sigma16,if you know that windows has to be first then why are you trying to change it?
<gangalee> adz21c: it bombs out and eventually returns to the no screens error
<sigma16> cuz it refuses to let me boot enything but windows when its first...
<gangalee> let me try it locally
<sigma16> idk how to setup grub or use grub to get me a screent to select the OS
<DoomGuard> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> muesli - your use of the f-word.  it's not welcome in here
<konih> paki
<DoomGuard> i found a bug in Kubuntu 7.10 and want to confirm it
<muesli> Daisuke_Ido: i think you misunderstood the rules. i didn't insult anyone, i said "fuck with the system"
<unagi> does kubuntu seriously remember your session when you shut down and restore it when you log back in?
<Arwen> unagi, kind of
<muesli> Daisuke_Ido: if that's not welcome in here, i suggest you better start patching kubuntu, since it's all over the place in my source codes and even the kernel ;-)
<Arwen> it can remember what applications were running and restart them
<unagi> thats crazy
<unagi> ugh how do i turn up the brightness on my laptop =(
<ol_dude67> muesli, this is a family oriented channel, thats why they said to watch your language,
<muesli> is there something like #kubuntu-normal-people then? ;-0
<Arwen> yes, in fact there is
<unagi> um..........what do you mean by normal
<emilsedgh> normall?
<unagi> what are you trying to say
<unagi> that if you have a mind towards family values then you arent normal?
<muesli> Arwen: haha :)
<unagi> and people wonder why the world is going down the drain
<Riddell> oh children
<unagi> because family values isnt normal....
<Riddell> Amarok developers have a different view on normal than many people :)
 * Riddell hugs muesli 
<muesli> oh gosh, don't take me too seriously please :-)
<muesli> Riddell: hey! :)
<unagi> how do you turn up the brightness in kbuntu
<ol_dude67> unagi, turn the light on :D
<adz21c> should be under systemsettings -> display if anywhere
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> and if its not then,,,,,,,,,i dont get brightness
<emilsedgh> unagi: click on your batterry in system tray
<unagi> in gnome the keys do it
<unagi> ah there it is
<unagi> now.........how do i get the brightness keys to work
<adz21c> i think kmilo does extra keys on laptops
<unagi> !kmilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo (source: kdeutils): laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 240 kB
<unagi> odd........says it is installed but i cannot start it
<adz21c> i think it has a daemon
<adz21c> look in service manager
<unagi> service manager is where?
<adz21c> system settings
<unagi> services-admin?
<adz21c> think its under advanced
<mefisto__> has anyone tried firefox-3.0? seems quite fast and stable already
<unagi> i dont see kmilo or kdeutils or anything similar
<muesli> Riddell: coming to london anytime soon again?
<Riddell> muesli: not if I can help it :)
<adz21c> unagi: I see it here ... and i am not even on a laptop lol
<Riddell> muesli: but probably in another six months for the next sprint, want to show me around the last offices?
<muesli> Riddell: understandably ;-) gimme a shout if you should do. i still regret that it didn't work out meeting you the last time
<unagi> oh wow i missed ti
<unagi> there it is
<jussi01> Riddell: got a moment for a quick pm?
<unagi> so what do i do with it
<muesli> Riddell: sure, you'll enjoy our ballpit :)
<Riddell> jussi01: ok
<adz21c> unagi: is it running?
<unagi> yes
<muesli> Riddell: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastfm/2126852897/ <- amarok developers having fun
<adz21c> unagi: dunno then, might be worth launching kcontrol and seeing if u have to configure anything in there
<adz21c> unagi: figured it would just do it
<edisson81> ciao
<Riddell> muesli: you have a ball pool in your office?!
<muesli> Riddell: yeah. obviously lots of alcohol was involved when planning it...
<muesli> but it turned out being a great idea. lots of productive meetings in there ;-)
<Riddell> muesli: genius!
<redbeard1> can someone tell me how to get java and VLC cia sudo apt-get?
<redbeard1> via*
<jussi01> redbeard1: you need to add multiverse repo
<redbeard1> kk
<unagi> lspaul -m shows the keys correct
<unagi> to be honest if i cant get fn keys in kde ill probably stick with gnome
<smeril> what is the uninstall command?
<gtt> cd / && rm -f -R *
<TimS> gtt
<TimS> No.
<gtt> are you sure?
<TimS> Very.
<gtt> sigh.... ok.
<TimS> smeril: What do you want to uninstall?
<smeril> sun micro
<gtt> unagi: Fnkeys work fine in KDE..
<TimS> I am not sure then
<TimS> Hey jussi01
<jussi01> hiya TimS
<TimS> I am surprised at myself, i haven't needed support for a while :p
<jussi01> :)
<unagi> omg kde crashes WAY too much
<unagi> or rather things in kde
<unagi> not kde it self
<ubuntu_> hi, I need help. I have my system down and have booted with Kubuntu livecd. I have mounted my home partition and now am creating a new user in console so that I can login and restore my session. I type this command: useradd -p test -d /media/user1/home user1  when I logout and login the password test is not recognized. Is there something wrong I am doing?
<unagi> thats it.........im done with kubuntu for a while
<unagi> bye everyone
<ubuntu_> moreover, if I wish to get back into livecd, what user and password should I use?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: that won't work
<ubuntu_> ScorpKing: I was told that this will work. How to do so in your openion?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: hmm.. i've missread there.
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: can you boot from the hard drive?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> this is why I am working for now from livecd
<mefisto__> why are you trying to create a new user? how will this help you boot?
<ScorpKing> o ok. try " sudo adduser test " sudo mount /dev/<yourhomedisk> /home/test
<anakin_> Hello all, i cannot find beryl in universe repo- its enabled in synaptic's config
<ScorpKing> or you can just log out of the ubuntu user and mount you home directory from the disk over /home/ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ScorpKing: s this command correct then? useradd -d /media/user1/home <username>
<ScorpKing> not sure. check the manpages but logging in as your user won't enable you to fix anything
<jussi01> !beryl | anakin_
<ubotu> anakin_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ubuntu_> what if I wish to get back into live cd. What is the live cd username and password?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: you can mount your root partition of your hard drive on say /mnt/ and then just sudo chmod /mnt/ and fix it from there
<ubuntu_> 0k
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: i think getting the disk to boot wil be better
<ubuntu_> ok, must logout now
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: does it not boot? or just no way to login?
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> does not boot at all
<ubuntu_> b/c using gentoo
<ubuntu_> got to logout sorry
<alteregolio> hey beavis. check it out! diapers for adults
<hydrogen> ...
<pd_> como instalar ubuntu en un lapto con solo 64 Mb de memoria Ram?
<pd_> la tengo comn millenium
<hellhound> i need help trying to get my users access to my samba share....only the windows box works... but not the kubuntu box.... my fstab is //192.168.0.3/borgfiles /media/TheBorg smb defaults 0 0
<pd_> quiero emigrar
<smeril> is it good to install sun micro?
<ThomasD> !es|pd_
<ubotu> pd_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pd_> #ubuntu-es
<H_O_S> Hello ! gksu "update-manager -c" does not bring up the possibility of upgading from dapper to edgy why is this ?
<smeril> how can i create my own irc channel?
<alteregolio> you need to cook it
<alteregolio> using 2fl of grapewine
<alteregolio> and a 1/4 piece of cake
<H_O_S> and at 250 degrees
<smeril> haha
<H_O_S> simply join the channel for first
<smeril> in what menu?
<alteregolio> type
<alteregolio> type _/join #channelname
<alteregolio> withouth underscores
<H_O_S> alteregolio: since you are the only one around :P do you have an idea why gksu "update-manager -c" does not affer me the possibilty to oupgrade my system ?
<hellhound> i need help trying to get my users access to my samba share....only the windows box works... but not the kubuntu box.... my fstab is //192.168.0.3/borgfiles /media/TheBorg smb defaults 0 0
<rambo> c'è qualche italiano?
<Arwen> Does anyone know if Kubuntu is compatible with wooden volume knobs? This is a must as my high end audio equipment must function perfectly. Wooden Volume Knob (http://web.archive.org/web/20070418101827/http://www.referenceaudiomods.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=NOB_C37_C)
<smeril> i want to make my own channel
<Arwen> smeril, join a channel that doesn't exist and FreeNode will make it for you
<Arwen> e.g. /join #smeril
<smeril> do i type in the ip of the person
<smeril> i understand now thanks
<Arwen> ...
<H_O_S> gksu "update-manager -c" does not bring up the possibility of upgading from dapper to edgy why is this ? gksu "update-manager -c -d" works but  i need to update releases one by one
<flipstar> try sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<H_O_S> update-manager: error: no such option: --dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> sudo update-manager --check-dist-upgrades
<flipstar> similar as the -c option
<H_O_S> sudo update-manager --check-dist-upgrades didn't work i got the usual system is up to date
<flipstar> hm why dont you give apt a try ?
<flipstar> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<H_O_S> because its notthe recommende way to upgrade ? lool
<jussi01> flipstar: that wont upgrade you from one release to the next...
<tashiro_> upgrading feisty to gutsy? @<H_O_S>
<flipstar> dapper to edgy
<H_O_S> yep dapper to edgy
<tashiro_> try opening kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in konsole and change all instances of dapper to edgy
<tashiro_> then do the "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" thingy
<H_O_S> okee thanks i'll try that out
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> where does knetworkmanager store the settings i made for vpn and such?
<tashiro_> i just downloaded a divx movie with axel but i cant locate it any ideas
<ScorpKing> g-hennux: look in /etc/network/interfaces
<stk8> what is the vomand for installing debian menu?
<stk8> comand
<ScorpKing> tashiro_: you know the filename it's saved under?
<tashiro_> no idea sorry
<flipstar> tashiro_: it should be in you current path
<g-hennux> ScorpKing: nothing in there, except for lo
<gangalee> got it working after the feisty upgrade!
<ScorpKing> g-hennux: maybe ~.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc ?
<g-hennux> ScorpKing: no, not there.
<venik> I have a USB external drive (formatted as VFAT) that I can access through Krusader (as root only) but which is invisible to eh Storage System, so Dolphin cannot see it.
<venik> How do I get normal access to it?
<g-hennux> ScorpKing: and also not under root's homedir
<ScorpKing> g-hennux: then i don't know. :(
<ScorpKing> venik: how do you mount it?
<venik> I use mountman from Krusader
<ScorpKing> hmm.. add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount options
<venik> In 7.04 I could use it OK, but in 7.10 I am having this problem
<ScorpKing> venik: you are mounting it as root so only root can see it unless you tell it to give users permossion
<ScorpKing> permission*
<venik> I did not mount it as root
<ScorpKing> then it's listed in /etc/fstab
<venik> Now it is complaining that it is unmounted
<ScorpKing> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<venik> but I can neither mount nor unmount it
<ScorpKing> read there ^
<olskolirc> how come I can't load kdm themes to my kdm manager please?  nothing shows up
<olskolirc> im on Gutsy
<venik> Is it safe to run the diskmounter script?
<venik> I am running KDE
<Snew> me too
<Snew> obvisioly its an Kubuntu channel
<ScorpKing> venik: try and see if you can set it up in kcontrol
<venik> I have tried many times
<venik> everything looks OK there, as far as I can tell
<ScorpKing> venik: do it manually then. edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for your disk there
<venik> I do not know how to do that
<venik> since it used to work, fstab already has some stuff for this drive
<ScorpKing> ah ok. i'll walk you trough it ;)
<venik> great
<ScorpKing> can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for me?
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<venik> sure-- one sec
<venik> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53892/
<ScorpKing> hmm.. looks a bit not-so-right ;) one sec..
<venik> The offending drive is LACIE
<venik> the others work fine
<ScorpKing> do you know what /dev/ ? that is?
<venik> I think sdd1
<ScorpKing> ok
<venik> at least according to Kcontrol
<ScorpKing> in konsole type - kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<venik> I have it
<venik> it is open in Kate
<ScorpKing> change that line to - /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE vfat users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,suid 0 0
<venik> u mean the LACIE line?
<ScorpKing> yes
<venik> ok, I did
<ScorpKing> save it
<venik> I did
<ScorpKing> in konsole type - mount /dev/sdd1
<venik> ok
<ScorpKing> any errors?
<venik> no errors, but I still do not see LACIE in the Storage System
<ScorpKing> now type ls -l /media/LACIE/
<psycholic> why do i get this error when i try to udate with apt get
<psycholic> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<venik> Command not found...
<ScorpKing> psycholic: run it from konsole - sudo apt-get upgrade
<venik> sorry-- my mistake
<venik> I got the directory of LACIE on the terminal, but the whole point was to see it in the storage system, or in Dolphin
<ScorpKing> venik: what's the user and permissions there?
<tashiro_> Dude do i cant find a file i just downloaded with axel any ideas? @ <scorpking>
<ScorpKing> tashiro_: download it again
<ScorpKing> :P
<tashiro_> i did that like 3 times already
<ScorpKing> look where you save it
<venik> Scor-- where do I look?
<tashiro_> all my other  files go to my home folder
<ScorpKing> venik: in /media/LACIE
<tashiro_> for some reason it stores my divx files in /. directories and sumtimes not at all
<ScorpKing> tashiro_: what is the file called? what file is it? .zip? .avi?
<tashiro_> .divx
<flipstar> try locate .divx
<ScorpKing> tashiro_: sudo updatedb fisrt
<tashiro_> lemme try dat
<ScorpKing> first*
<ScorpKing> venik: what do you see if you type just - mount ?
<venik> OK-- now it is all back the way it is SUPPOSED to be.  All I did was unmount my flash USB drive, and that "fixed" the LACIE drive
<venik> I had seen this sort of unholy interaction b4
<senorpedro> hi folks
<Arwen> huh, apparently Photoshop CS2 runs in WINE now. Man I missed out on a lot.
<senorpedro> is it possible to switch workspaces just by pointing to the right or left edge of the window?
<ScorpKing> venik: haha. glad to hear :)
<psycholic> nice looks like its working thanks
<tekteen> senorpedro: that is better in theory then practice
<venik> Now the USB drive is in the Storage System, and all is well, (probably until the next time I use a flash drive
<tekteen> senorpedro: it is annoying
<venik> thanks for your help, ScorpKing
<senorpedro> tekteen: i need it for surviving
<tekteen> Compiz can do it
<senorpedro> how  can i activate it??
<senorpedro> i need it in kwin
<ScorpKing> venik: you're welcome. i don't have an entry for my usb drive in fstab btw.
<tekteen> sorry
<tashiro_> im out fellas peace
<tekteen> only compiz does it. But it is as good as focus on mouse over
<tekteen> In theory great
<venik> The two USB drives plug into the same USB hub-- maybe that is why they interact...
<bmk789> k3b is screwing up burning the same 2 files on 3 different ISOs, whats wrong here?
<cps1966> ! java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<psycholic> how do i enable kde 4.0
<flipstar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<jussi01> !kde4 | psycholic
<ubotu> psycholic: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<psycholic> right on thanks
<some_dude> hey
<some_dude> i need help
<jussi01> !ask | some_dude
<ubotu> some_dude: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<some_dude> I'm getting mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<some_dude> I did not ask, I did a prologe
<psycholic> so i just add that deb line to the bottem of sources.list
<jussi01> psycholic: yes, and btw kde4 suport is in #kubuntu-kde4
<psycholic> ok thanks
<cps1966> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sparrw> anyone else notice that the webmailcompose extension has stopped working with gmail lately?  the gmail "Loading..." page appears, and never goes farther.  This is [approx] since I upgraded to ubuntu gutsy.
<arrrghhh> hey all, firefox3 is in the repos for ubuntu but only alpha 8.  what's the easiest way to upgrade it to beta 2?
<fivetwentysix> Why can't I mount my Windows partitions
<ScorpKing> !ntfs | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<fivetwentysix> It returns with error: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all options refused uid 10000
<ScorpKing> 1000 not 10000
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: does he need to be root
<arrrghhh> fivetwentysix: go to system settings, advanced, and disks & file systems
<flipstar> arrrghhh: you can download ff from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b2/linux-i686/en-US/
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: 1000 is your uid
<flipstar> it comes as binary
<fivetwentysix> Yeah, why isn't it prompting me to login as root..
<arrrghhh> flipstar: i have it downloaded, it's a .tar.gz.  what's the easiest way to update from alpha 8 to beta 2?  alpha 8 was in the repos, but beta 2 is better
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: try sudo
<fivetwentysix> Sorry I meant 1000
<flipstar> arrrghhh: just link the firefox icon to the new firefox
<DoomGuard> hey i found a bug in kubuntu that caused small squares to appear on your desktop where can i report it
<ScorpKing> fivetwentysix: no idea then. try to mount it manually
<flipstar> extract it before that of corse
<arrrghhh> i want to overwrite my alpha 8 install
<fivetwentysix> tekteen: I don't know the command to mount a harddrive.
<flipstar> dont know how to do this..but it uses the old profile anyway
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: sudo mount -a
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<tekteen> !pastebin | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fivetwentysix> tekteen ok
<tekteen> what is the URL?
<gregor> Hi tekteen:)
<tekteen> gregor: hi
<fivetwentysix> tekteen: http://pastebin.ca/876493
<fivetwentysix> i'm trying to mount sda2
<fivetwentysix> and sda1
<tekteen> ok
<arrrghhh> fivetwentysix: i'd just go thru disks & filesystems in the system settings applet
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: ok
<fivetwentysix> arrrghhh: That's what I'm doing.
<arrrghhh> fivetwentysix: and you create a mount point and enable it?
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: type the following in the konsole. sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<ubuntu_> is there anyway of replacing Dolphin by Konquer on Gutsy?
<ubuntu_> I prefer Konqueror do Dolphin
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: did you put in the command?
<jussi01> !dolphin | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<fivetwentysix> tekteen: yeah i got it working
<trond> !kde4
<fivetwentysix> but i accidently mounted a drive to <mount point>
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fivetwentysix> and couldn't figure out how to unmount
<fivetwentysix> So i tried deleting the folder
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: bad idea
<fivetwentysix> and it started deleting the contents of hte harddrive after i disabled the write permission
<flipstar> ouch
<fivetwentysix> shit!
<fivetwentysix> I have no idea what it deleted
<jussi01> !language | fivetwentysix
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: umount <mountpoint>
<tekteen> Was it read only
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smeril> when i restarted my computer it said that it was started witout admin rights what is the output from that?
<tekteen> if so nothing was deleted
<tekteen> It just was trying
<fivetwentysix> tekteen: no i disabled it before unmounting
<fivetwentysix> it wasn't reading correctly in the system settings
<fivetwentysix> so i couldn't disable it there
<fivetwentysix> and i guess any settings i made didn't go through
<fivetwentysix> it did delete files
<tekteen> oh
<fivetwentysix> Oh well
<fivetwentysix> I don't mind formatting windows again
<fivetwentysix> lol
<tekteen> lol
<gregor> :-D
<fivetwentysix> but installing vista is a pain
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: if I may explain the idea behind mounting
<tekteen> the idea is to put the drive on the system
<DoomGuard> Where can i report a bug  ithink i found????????????????
<tekteen> if you delete. the computer does not know the diff between a mounted drive and the linux drive
<tekteen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DoomGuard> thx
<Daisuke_Ido> hi, i know this is offtopic, but i just got fired.  have a nice day!
<DoomGuard> lolz
<tekteen> why?
<Daisuke_Ido> because my boss was a ****
<ScorpKing> lol. sorry to hear
<smeril> it was when i was installing a few packets my and my computer freazed and it didnt finish the process to more than 20% from the packet manager and after the restart my admin rights was gone
<tekteen> smeril: do you have the live cd?
<smeril> no i dont have it at the moment
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I have de-admined myself
<smeril> is that maybe a part of the problem?
<tekteen> playing with stuff
<smeril> haha
<tekteen> What I do is use a live cd
<tekteen> mount the linux drive
<smeril> how?
<tekteen> edit /etc/group(s?)
<tekteen> not sure if it is group
<tekteen> or groups
<sigma16> whats the bestest thing about linux iyo?
<tekteen> and add my user to the admin group
<Daisuke_Ido> stability
<sigma16> besides the obvious things
<sigma16> like
<sigma16> stability no viruses...
<tekteen> Being able to play with the system
<tekteen> being able to change it how you want
<tekteen> and if you are not tech. savvy?
<tekteen> Using other peoples mods
<sigma16> :p
<sigma16> im new to linux... not to programming...
<sigma16> well i only did php and other related programing
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am learning to compile kernels
<ubuntu_> hi
<tekteen> hi
<fivetwentysix> Grr
<fivetwentysix> Adept won't run because something is using apt
<fivetwentysix> And i just restarted
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: follow it. ubotu is smart
<fivetwentysix> Thanks
<tekteen> ubotu is very smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> nm
<tekteen> :-D
<Agent_bob> :)
<fivetwentysix> Now he sounds dumb!
<tekteen> That is why I did it
<tekteen> I knew the bot would say that
<Agent_bob> ubotu hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fivetwentysix> ubotu being dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being dumb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> lol
<sigma16> whats the thing u use most on ur linux pc?
<tekteen> firefox
<flipstar> the kernel
<some_dude> firefox
<tekteen> flipstar is right
<sigma16> that is unique to a linux pc...
<Agent_bob> definitely the kernel
<tekteen> kde
<sigma16> and is not something u would most likely find on any pc in the world..
<some_dude> kdernel
<tekteen> lol
<some_dude> give them time
<tekteen> gcc
<tekteen> lol
<some_dude> do you run windows or linux, nither i run de
<some_dude> kde
<sigma16> kubuntu should be sold on desktops from a store...
<tekteen> sigma16: ubuntu got the glory
<sigma16> and not only available to the computer savvy who search the web for these things..
<sigma16> it annoys me microsoft dominates..
<tekteen> yep
<sigma16> especially when their OS sux and they charge outragiously for it...
<sigma16> one windows 98 that will be 500$...
<sigma16> have a nice day...
 * Agent_bob cares not who rules the ignorant.   just don't try to make linux into an M$ clone.
<sigma16> why would i
<JoshOvki> but they lead the market so they can charge what they want
<some_dude> I want my windows apps to run on linux
<some_dude> and don't say wine, because it's not even close
<trpr> then give up. unless the apps are crossplatform its not going to happen
<tekteen> It may happen
<ScorpKing> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<tekteen> with kde for windows/mac
<Agent_bob> some_dude depends on the particular app.  for some apps wine does a very nice job.  for the rest .... forget it.
<trpr> it may happen through wine :P
<some_dude> i really want my kde sexy
<JoshOvki> the minority of the world is on linux, its not in most developers interest to make crossplatform programs
<tekteen> some_dude: kde4
<some_dude> sexy and stable
<sparrw> ive got a jpeg, i need to put it in a pdf for (reliable from poorly configured linux) printing.  what can i use to do that?
<tekteen> some_dude: kde 4.1
<sigma16> none of the linux developers even bother to try and compete with microsoft...
<some_dude> for some reason apt-get install kde.4.1 fails
<tekteen> some_dude: lol
 * trpr screams.
<flipstar> kde 4.1 will be released soon
<sigma16> i mean like if they make a flipin cmomercial and pos tit on a widely viewed tv channel theyd get a ton of people lookin at it
<some_dude> define soon
<tekteen> 6 months
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flipstar> what ? no few days
<sigma16> is 4.0 beta or is it stable
<flipstar> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules
<sigma16> ??
<Agent_bob> sigma16 NO
<sigma16> no to what
<Agent_bob> both
<flipstar> 06 February 2008: Releasing 4.0.1
<sigma16> so what i sbetter 3 or 4
<tekteen> 4 will be
<tekteen> but is not now
<Agent_bob> sigma16 if all you want is some "eyecandy" 4  if you want everything to work 3.
<jpatrick> !kde4 | sigma16, flipstar
<ubotu> sigma16, flipstar: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<maxim000> Hello. What mean - Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-maxim000" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<maxim000> in apt.log
<vbgunz> is there a way to get a list of applications I *EXPLICITLY* installed?
<maxim000> dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> maxim000 means you own the dir
<FaiDillinGer> i do love kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maxim000> how to fix it?
<Skyloto> hmm, I get all kind of errors
<FaiDillinGer> im amazed everyday
<flipstar> vbgunz: dpkg --get-selections
<Skyloto> for example errors with installing update packages
<vbgunz> flipstar: that gets every package no?
<flipstar> yes it does
<Skyloto> an error that I' m already running a software management tool
<Skyloto> which isn't true
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Agent_bob> maxim000 try logging out.  opening a console and "rm -r /var/tmp/kdecache-maxim000"   if the same problem persists  then you have found a bug.
<vbgunz> flipstar: not that, packages I explicitly requested for installation, not libraries, dependencies or what comes with kubuntu by default... the cruft that I installed and lost track of
<Agent_bob> maxim000 and if you have found a bug, report it and for a work around chown the dir
<Agent_bob> maxim000 note that things in /tmp are temporary
<flipstar> vbgunz: no dont know how to realize that..
<vbgunz> flipstar: heh, me too
<vbgunz> anyone know how to get a list of the applications I explicitly installed MINUS libraries, dependencies and what kubuntu installs by default or is required?
<Agent_bob> vbgunz you might pars it out of /var/log/dpkg*
<tekteen> vbgunz: why?
<Skyloto> how do I close applications like 'update manager', 'aptitude' or 'synaptic' while I haven't opened them?
<ScorpKing> vbgunz: you want to install the same apps on a different box?
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrash | Skyloto
<ubotu> Skyloto: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Skyloto> oh right
<vbgunz> I've had ubuntu for so long, I have plenty of stuff installed from a very long time and would like to uninstall the stuff I do not use
<jpatrick> vbgunz: maybe: sudo apt-get autoremove?
<flipstar> just go to adept_manager and select only installed packages..
<vbgunz> jpatrick: heh, not exactly :)
<Agent_bob> vbgunz unless you are pressed for disk space,   that's futile
<vbgunz> these apps are working fine, I just have plenty I don't need :)
<jpatrick> vbgunz: it removes unneeded packages
<Skyloto> thanks
<Agent_bob> apt-get autoremove
<Agent_bob> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<vbgunz> jpatrick: I understand, I am trying to remove packages that will not get picked up by it, stuff I installed and most likely forgot
<flipstar> vbgunz: you can use adept_manager to scroll installed apps
<vbgunz> flipstar: yeah am doing that, am trying to figure out tags to filter by now
<ScorpKing> anyone here know how unreal tournament runs on linux?
<kaminix> What's updated in the most recent kdelibs packages in buntu
<kaminix> *buntu repos
<jpatrick> !info kdelibs hardy | kaminix
<vbgunz> am looking for a tag that says something along the lines of "REQUIRED" so I can filter against it, heh, something like that
<ubotu> kaminix: kdelibs (source: kdelibs): core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-4ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Agent_bob> vbgunz are you sure ?   the required packages don't even include a gui...   ?
<FaiDillinGer> it runs like crap
<tekteen> ScorpKing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<Atan> good evening, i just converted from ubuntu to kubuntu, and i was wondering how do i use konqueror as my default file browser?
<tekteen> !dolphin
<sigma16> oh i answered this earlier
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: well, I would just like to see a list of the applications that I explicitly installed, not those that are required to run, came with kubuntu or may be dependencies, etc
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tekteen> ubotu dies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> tekteen: do i need that if i have the disk with the linux installer? thatnks for the link. ;)
<vbgunz> that would give me the shorted list I could possibly wish for atm :)
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> nm
<Atan> that bot is awesome
<sigma16> ubotu died
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about died - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> vbgunz: But what's in the last update of the kdelibs package?
<Agent_bob> vbgunz again the list of dpkg actions in /var/log  might be the best bet for that.
<sigma16> ubotu having a life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about having a life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma16> XD
<FaiDillinGer> ubotu bitches
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitches - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !ohmy
<sigma16> ubotu life
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Agent_bob> vbgunz especally seeing that they are in cronological order ...
<sigma16> LOL
<FaiDillinGer> lol
<tekteen> !botsnack
<sigma16> i think that bot just insulted us all...
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sigma16> XD
<sigma16> ubotu die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: yeah, I was looking at that a while ago, didn't know where to start as I believe kubuntus stuff is in there too, not sure where it ends and stuff
<sigma16> ubotu death
<tekteen> !root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sigma16> ubotu quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: I'll look again, hopefully I can see a pattern or something
<tekteen> strait from the matrix
<sigma16> ubotu sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ScorpKing> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tekteen> sorry
<ScorpKing> hehe :P
<sigma16> nevar!
<Agent_bob> sigma16 not all...  "very few" means that there are a few.
<sigma16> wat makes u tink ur amoung those few...
<sigma16> XD
<sigma16> j/p
<Skyloto> O;
<Skyloto> no matter what server I go to
<VestICa> hello everyone
<sigma16> lol
<VestICa> can someone help me instaling kubuntu ? :D
<sigma16> vesty ur under arrest...
<ScorpKing> my nvidia drivers i installed yesterday stopped working again today. if i use nv it's fine but nvidia gives me a cursor. in the logs i get "Fatal server error: no screens found". any ideas?
<sigma16> ur not aloud to say hi
<sigma16> sure
<VestICa> well...
<Skyloto> ooh
<Skyloto> lucky you
<VestICa> i have install cd 7.10
<Skyloto> I can't find out how to install the driver at all
<sigma16> mhm
<VestICa> amd athlon 64 3200+
<sigma16> mhm
<flipstar> !install VestICa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install vestica - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VestICa> 1gb ram memory
<flipstar> !install | VestICa
<ubotu> VestICa: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Skyloto> wait
<VestICa> ok
<Skyloto> VestICa:
<sigma16> wats ur problem?
<Skyloto> what graphics card?
<VestICa> my problem is my screen is black instead of get into it
<VestICa> 6600
<Skyloto> pfew
<kaminix> All bugreports for ubuntu go to launchpad, right?
<Skyloto> was almost afraid you had exactly the same system as I have
<jpatrick> !bugs | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> safe graphics mode
<kaminix> Thanks jpatrick :)
<VestICa> tried safe graphics mode
<VestICa> same thing
<VestICa> black screen
<Skyloto> so VestICa
<Skyloto> how the hell did you install it anyway?
<VestICa> i saw how that should look like
<VestICa> so i guess something is wrong with my cd or machine
<assilva> Brazilian_Joe, fala
<Agent_bob> VestICa how much memory ?
<VestICa> i did check cd for errors
<VestICa> and it said everything is ok
<Skyloto> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run" to install the driver.
<Skyloto> doesn't work
<jpatrick> !bt | assilva, Brazilian_Joe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skyloto> also
<Skyloto> package installer has been stuck on 48% for ages
<Agent_bob> VestICa how much memory does it have?
<VestICa> graphics card ?
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: heh, yeah, reading /var/log/dpkg.log is mind boggling, I see system updates, etc, I really wouldn't know how best to parse out apps I explicitly requested for installation :/
<VestICa> 256mb
<Agent_bob> VestICa ok that's not the problme then.
<Agent_bob> VestICa but that is the minimum for the liveCD install
<VestICa> ok
<VestICa> so should i try alternate install ?
<ScorpKing> 320MB is the minimum i think
 * ScorpKing goes to make sure..
<VestICa> 320 mb system memory
<VestICa> i have 1gb ram memory
<VestICa> and 256 on my graphics card
<VestICa> lol
<ScorpKing> ah
<flipstar> VestICa: so you have already installed it and it wont boot ? or it stucks at install ?
<Agent_bob> VestICa yes probably,   the alternate installer is much beter   IMO
<Agent_bob> flipstar as i understand it.  can't boot the liveCD.    ?
<VestICa> it won't boot live desktop
<Agent_bob> anyway.  i'm out for a while.
<VestICa> after that progress indicator thing...
<VestICa> that blue thingie...
<flipstar> VestICa: which version of the live cd you used ? the amd x64 thing ?
<VestICa> next screen is black
<VestICa> on both first options
<VestICa> yes, x64
<ehc> what is the command to start kde media manager?
<VestICa> kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<FaiDillinGer> what is the best 3d chess program available on kubuntu ?
<VestICa> this one i've tried to install
<fivetwentysix> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekteen> FaiDillinGer: they are not good
<VestICa> and i know it worked on similar machine
<tekteen> I tried one
<tekteen> I like the windows one
<maxim000> how to unlock apt?
<maxim000> just delete lock?
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ehc> !kde media manager
<maxim000> thanks :)
<ehc> !kde mediamanager
<ehc> !kdemediamanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdemediamanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> ehc: ask a question
<VestICa> flipstar do you think alternate installer will do the job ?
<tekteen> we know the factoids
<flipstar> i cant promise
<flipstar> but you always can try :)
<VestICa> :)
<VestICa> i'll try
<ehc> tekteen, i pluged in a flash drive and when I go to storage media it tells me that the KDE media manager isn't running. I have always had flash drives work fine.
<tekteen> ok
<VestICa> i would try it at first place... but i know this exact version i'm trying to install worked without any problems at my boyfriend's place
<tekteen> try to restart kde
<tekteen> login/out
<VestICa> and he has almost the same machine as mine
<maxim000> lock file is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<vbgunz> I can't believe I cannot get a list of the apps I explicitly installed, are there any apps out there that can probably make this easier to figure out?
<jussi01> vbgunz: I think adept has a history somewhere there
<vbgunz> a nice clean history would be sweet if it excluded system updates and stuff :)
<vbgunz> googling history
<vbgunz> ohh, found this "sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log" that looks like it may come in handy!
<jussi01> :)
<vbgunz> I can parse that ;)
<vbgunz> I hope this works!
<JohnMM> is it just me or does gutsy's edition of kde4 seem to be missing most of these features: http://content.zdnet.com/2346-9595_22-183063-1.html ? :(
<flipstar> what do you miss ?
<JohnMM> look at the features on that page ...most of them don't seem to be available in gutsy's kde4
<JohnMM> I've done a apt-cache search krunner and that doesn't even seem to exist
<tekteen> JohnMM: none of the keyboard shortcuts work
<JohnMM> tekteen, so then how do you access the features?
<tekteen> and many widgets are missing
<tekteen> no idea
<JohnMM> will this be fixed in the upcoming kubuntu release?
<tekteen> get the livecd
<tekteen> yes
<JohnMM> ok cool
<JohnMM> btw, no need for the livecd ...I've already upgraded my gutsy installation to kde4
<JohnMM> :)
<tekteen> me too
<flipstar> "Kickoff menu at lower left, which provides quick access to favorite applications, the new Dolphin file manager at upper left, and the new System Settings interface toward the right" .. its all there..
<tekteen> but more stuff works
<tekteen> the livecd is better
<JohnMM> I see the dolphin file manager and transparent windows but that's about it :(
<tekteen> I like the comic widget
<flipstar> hm im running hardy..
<JohnMM> like the bleeding edge eh flipstar ?
<JohnMM> I'll wait for hardy to come out officially, looks like a release to look forward to :D
<flipstar> yes it still rocks
<JohnMM> in the meantime, I suppose the transparent effects and dolphin will have to do
<JohnMM> (unless I get adventurous and compile kde from source :D)
<tekteen> I do not like the kde composite effects
<tekteen> they hurt my eyes
<JohnMM> they're a little laggy on my mac mini
<tekteen> I like compiz though
<tekteen> JohnMM: they are always laggy
<JohnMM> but I suppose it's to be expected that those special effects would lag on a mac mini due to its integrated gfx
<JohnMM> tekteen, ah
<tekteen> that is why they hurt my eyes
<JohnMM> haha
<tekteen> compiz works though
<tekteen> just has less WM features
<JohnMM> ok
<JohnMM> thanks for the info :)
<fivetwentysix> How do I get alt to stop doing what it's doing
<fivetwentysix> Like when I play warcraft 3 it prevents me from clicking while holding alt
<tekteen> what is it doing
<fivetwentysix> How do I disable the modifier keys
<fivetwentysix> Anyone?
<grul> alt makes you move the windows you click on
<intelikey> fivetwentysix & grul that is an xorg thang    however it may be possable to disable it from kcontrol,   i have never wanted to.
<grul> fivetwentysix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315350
<grul> i suppose it's the same problem
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<fivetwentysix> But that's a solution for gnome users :-(
<fivetwentysix> I need the KDE solution hehe
<flipstar> did you looked at systemsettings-->keyboard-->shortcuts ?
<fivetwentysix> flipstar yes
<grul> fivetwentysix, kcontrol-> Desktop-> Window Behavior-> Window Actions-> Modifier key
<grul> i just copied from ubuntuforus, so i haven't tested it myself :p i'm currently in windows
<intelikey> fivetwentysix did you try what that post mentioned    super alt click ?
<fivetwentysix> Windows actions?
<fivetwentysix> intelikey doesn't matter there is no preferences menu in kde
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> has nothing to do with kde
<intelikey> it's simply modifying the modifier at the time.
<fivetwentysix> simply go to
<fivetwentysix> Code:
<fivetwentysix> System -> Preferences -> Windows
<fivetwentysix> that's from the post
<gregor> gn8 guys
<fivetwentysix> If I can actually change my modifier key
<fivetwentysix> that would be perfect
<intelikey> so is " ==> WIN+ALT+Click does the trick!"
<fivetwentysix> ok
<fivetwentysix> So tell me
<fivetwentysix> How do I do that
<fivetwentysix> In KDE
<intelikey> you press the two keys   and the mouse button......
<fivetwentysix> Oh ok
<fivetwentysix> But I want to change the alt modifier to use win instead of alt
<intelikey> khotkeys
<fivetwentysix> No such package.
<intelikey> package ?
<intelikey> alt+f2  type in   khotkeys
<fivetwentysix> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<fivetwentysix> lol
<intelikey> heh.  oh well.
<fivetwentysix> Can't get it to run
<tekteen> you can use it in system settings
<intelikey> try in a konsole so you can see the error message
<fivetwentysix> That's what i did
<fivetwentysix> and that's the error message
<fivetwentysix> anyways
<fivetwentysix> Nothing in system settings
<fivetwentysix> allows me to change the modifier keys
<intelikey> oh yuch.  that's all it said... ?
<tekteen> system settings > Accessibillity
<tekteen> Input Actions
<tekteen> fivetwentysix: click new group
<holo> hi
<tekteen> holo: hi
<fivetwentysix> ok
<awen_> that's impressive... just stubled upon http://www.haiku-os.org/
<fivetwentysix> This is what I want to do, I want to configure X so that it doesn't use alt as my modifier key instead it uses win+alt
<tekteen> ok
<awen_> boots in qemu (no kvm) in less than 20 seconds including graphical interface and starting a virtual terminal... beating my ubuntu server under same conditions
<tekteen> thatnm
<tekteen> nm
<Tm_T> awen_: ok
<fivetwentysix> Who knows how to do this
<Tm_T> fivetwentysix: I'm wondering why you want that
<JoshOvki> have a look in system settings,  Keyboard & Mouse
<fivetwentysix> I did!
<fivetwentysix> And i can't change it
<fivetwentysix> It won't let me
<fivetwentysix> There's no prompt to change it
<fivetwentysix> There's nothing you can do in System settings that allows me to change the modifier key mappings
<awen_> fivetwentysix: it only lists the settings there... you will need to play with your xorg.conf
<fivetwentysix> It doesn't say anything about it in xorg.conf
 * awen_ can't remember the exact syntax
<intelikey> five as i said there is probably a way in kcontrol...  kcontrol > desktop > window behaviour > modifier button
<goop2> I deleted my xorg.conf file and now the 'Moniter & Display' section of 'System Settings' doesn't do anything
<intelikey> oh it's in the "window action" tab
<holo> i'm just starting using git. My project is shared among two individuals. Me and another guy. Each one has its own repository, so its not centralized. I thought about creating a project specific unix account in each of the tow machines. but this poses a problem: when one wants to edit a file in this account with a x window editor, one has problems with displays if using a other unix account for loging into the x window manager. So my question
<holo> is if there is a way of having non-unix accounts
<JoshOvki> goop2: im surprised that your xserver is starting at all
<intelikey> JoshOvki it probably wont
<goop2> JoshOvki: it didn't before I deleted it
<goop2> JoshOvki: now it does
<holo> oops.. wrong channel
<holo> sorry guys
<intelikey> goop2 where was the file you deleted ?
<fivetwentysix> JoshOvki: if X doesn't find xorg.conf it creates a new one
<JoshOvki> ah ok, that makes sence
<goop2> intelikey /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> goop2 and is that file there now ?
<fivetwentysix> Please someone tell me how to remove alt as a modifier key.
<fivetwentysix> Or modify the modifier keys.
<intelikey> fivetwentysix i just did.  for kde3.x  use kcontrol
<Tm_T> fivetwentysix: I wonder why, mind to explain?
<intelikey> five as i said there is probably a way in kcontrol...  kcontrol > desktop > window behaviour > in the 'window actions tab' modifier button
<fivetwentysix> Tm_T It doesn't handle the way I want it to in windows applications.
<goop2> intelikey: I have xorg.conf.1, 2, and 3, and a xorg.conf backup file
<Tm_T> fivetwentysix: you mean what exactly?
<fivetwentysix> It combines the alt effect with windows applications' alt effect
<Tm_T> what alt effect?
<intelikey> goop2 well you can    sudo dpkg-recongirure xserver-xorg -phigh    to regenerate the default xorg.conf it needed.
<fivetwentysix> intelikey: What does meta mean?
<fivetwentysix> intelikey: Anyways it worked thank you so much, I've been pondering over this problem for a while!
<goop2> intelikey: sweet - thanks
<hola1> how is it possibile to share a ppp0 interface with a virtual interface
<intelikey> fivetwentysix http://www.linuxhq.com/guides/LUG/node86.html
<goop2> intelikey: it said I don't have the xorg.conf file
<intelikey> hola1 you could bridge the two maybe ?   but it's probably a beter idea to just make the ppp0 the default gateway
<intelikey> goop2 ?   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;sudo dpkg-recongirure xserver-xorg -phigh
<intelikey> errr typo
<intelikey> goop2 ?   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<goop2> recongirure =P
<goop2> I already fixed it
<intelikey> sssh don't tell anyont.
<intelikey> ;/
<goop2> =P
 * intelikey 's fingures are dyslexic today.
<goop2> hehe
<Goop2> that worked after all.. sweet
<Goop2> only that created another problem
<Goop2> my old resolution feels huge =P
<intelikey> better than the "fonts too small to read" thing that kubuntu is noted for.
<niall_> has flash been fixed yet?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<intelikey> if so the bot don't know it yet
<niall_> ;/
<niall_> they need to get their asses in gear
<niall_> i'm totally back in web 1.0
<intelikey> yes and thier mules also
<niall_> but without the flash ;o
<Goop2> intelikey: well that's why it feels so big :\
<intelikey> Goop2 oh.    thought you meant large lettering.    what i do is adj all fonts size to about 14   usually makes it look right.
<intelikey> kcontrol > look+feel > fonts    i think
<hola1> intelikey: default gateway for host or client?
<Goop2> intelikey: well it used to seem fine, so I should be able to just get used to it again
<intelikey> hola1 the default gw for the host needs to be the outside connection.  and for the client the host box
<matttis> Does GOK work under KDE ?
<Goop2> anyway, I have to go eat
<Goop2> later peeps
<intelikey> Goop2 k.     and i don't know why the default font size for all fonts is 9 in kubuntu.
<hola1> intelikey: sorry, im a beginner. For the virtual interface which could be the gw
<intelikey> the ppp0 connection
<intelikey> back in a few.  have to run.
<matttis> Does the Gnome on-screen keyboard (gok) work under KDE ?
<vzduch> matttis: why not?  apart from KDE having its own iiac
<hola1> which is the differrent between netmask 255.255.255.0 and 255.255.255.255?
<matttis> vzduch: how is it called ?
<vzduch> no idea, never used it
<matttis> vzduch: when i press the buttons of gok, nothng happened
<vzduch> you might want to look in Kcontrol under Accessibility
<matttis> is it because i have a keyboard attached ?
<xevious-> does anyone know if it's possible to empty the trash with a dcop call or anything at the command line?
<Goop2> matttis: try Kvkbd
<matttis> Goop2: cool, thx
<Willabee> Hey
<Willabee> I'm running shockwave through firefox on WINE, but firefox freezes whenever I close a tab that uses shockwave
<matttis> with that i can learn dvorak
<Willabee> Is there any way to fix or is it just from incompatibility issues?
<matttis> why do you use firefox with wine ?
<Willabee> so I can use shockwave
<Goop2> I used Tux Typing to learn Dvorak
<shaffy> can anyone help me as to why OpenOffice Word Processor does not print dashes or quotes when the work is exported to PDF or even directly printed?
<matttis> Goop2: well, i need a hardware keyboard layout, before i really can start learning dvorak
<Goop2> matttis: I had a spare keyboard that I popped the keys out of =P
<matttis> Goop2: well, maybe i'll try that too :-)
<matttis> Willabee: if i remember correct, there is a shockwave plugin for linux ?
<matttis> s/?/.
<Tm_T> there is NOT
<Willabee> there's flash, but not shockwave
<matttis> Goop2: do you think it is better to use dvorak instead of the default layout ? Is it worth to learn dvorak ?
<Goop2> shockwave is outdated.. they never made a Linux version before Flash came out
<Willabee> I do language learning online, and the website uses shockwave
<Goop2> matttis: Dvorak is more ergonomical, making it a bit faster too
<andreas> hello
<andreas> i want to locate the executable of kate
<andreas> how do i do that?
<Goop2> matttis: the keys are arranged to make the most commonly used ones in the easiest places
<andreas> there is a command
<olskolirc> how come I can't load kdm themes to my kdm manager please?  nothing shows up
<matttis> andreas: whereis kate
<olskolirc> im on Gutsy
<Dragnslcr> andreas- or "which kate"
<andreas> thx
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  how did you install these themes? or you mean you cant install kdm themes?
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<matttis> Goop2: how long did it take you to learn dvorak and can you "switch" between both if you want ?
<albert> hey
<olskolirc> I can't install them in the kdm theme manager.  I downloaded them from kde-look Dr_willis
<olskolirc> I can't install kdm themes Dr_willis
<Goop2> matttis: I learned it in a couple days, and I haven't learned QWERTY, but there really isn't any reason you couldn't switch between..
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  uncompress them and look at the files. Some times they got different layouts.
<Willabee> Never learned QWERTY?
<Goop2> matttis: it's like going from a BMX to a street bike
<olskolirc> what am i looking for Dr_willis
<Willabee> What'd you use before dvorak?  or just always used?
<Goop2> Willabee: I pecked a qwerty
<matttis> Goop2: well, i thought one could confuse it
<shaffy> can anyone help me as to why OpenOffice Word Processor does not print dashes or quotes when the work is exported to PDF or even directly printed?
<Goop2> matttis: not really. most people say they can go between the 2 without a problem
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  uncompress the archive look in the files. ive seen so many messed up nested archives from kde-look.org its scary
<matttis> ok, well, one reason more to learn it :-)
<Dr_willis> I though tin the past ive just dragged/dropped kdm theme archives to the kdmtheme tool
<Goop2> :D
<olskolirc> i see two png files in one and a themerc file in another
<olskolirc> in the same folder rather
<Willabee> you install with the .tar.gz I believe
<matttis> good night
#kubuntu 2008-01-29
<andreas> hey is there a way to get my microphone to work in my laptop?
<olskolirc> nope
<olskolirc> all of my kdm themes won't install
<olskolirc> won't even load into the kdm theme manager
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  im not in kde so i cant check. :) doing some windows work.  Its possible the themes are older versions.
<biovore> I always have to put the kdm themes in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes  (where the other themes are) and symlink it for it to work.. :-/
<olskolirc> ohhh ok
<Dr_willis> I just tend to pick one of the themes in the package manager and leave it alone.
<flipstar> gn8
<Dogface> have a problem the last few days.  Was trying to d/l some software with Adept... and told it to take from (some site)... which didn't work.  Eventually shut down for night and restarted today.  Adept will not start up.  Error message:...
<Dogface> "The APT Database could not be opened!"
<fivetwentysix> dogface
<sub[t]rnl> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fivetwentysix> nm
<Dogface> says to try running 'apt-setup' and 'apt-get update'
<fivetwentysix> he beat to it
<fivetwentysix> Do it
<Dogface> ok
<dangspot> Hi, I just installed kubuntu, and it was all pretty smooth sailing... except that I accidentally trashed my windows partition. Well, good riddance, eh?
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: what does that line do?
<sub[t]rnl> which?
<Dogface> "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<sub[t]rnl> basically "removes" the dpkg's lock file and reconfigures it
<Dogface> I did a paste to the konsole... it didn't seem to change anything.  Tried starting up apt.  Still didn't work
<dangspot> Anyhoo. I think there might be a problem with my graphic drivers or something, because my screen is "flickering" when I move windows around or scroll. Does anyone know what this might be?
<Dogface> BTW, this is on an old iMac
<Dogface> what is dpkg's lock file?... and could it just be put that file in trash so it has to create another?
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ yup
<sub[t]rnl> lock file is created when a process is using apt or one of its front ends
<Dogface> ok. tried it a couple times and it refuses to do anything new.  same old error message.
<NickPresta> !aptfix | Dogface try this
<ubotu> Dogface try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dogface> that is what I did
<NickPresta> Dogface, and what is the exact error message you're getting?
<Dogface> header says... 'Could not open cache - Adept Manager'
<Dogface> then
<Dogface> "The apt database could not be opened!  This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem."
<Dogface> it says to try running apt-setup and apt-get update ...but those don't change anything either
<NickPresta> Dogface, in a Konsole, type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Dogface> ok, now it posts a message in Konsole...
<Dogface> giving a big link... but the link is the 'mistake' link I tried to use last time to get some software.
<NickPresta> Dogface, paste the output to a pastebin.
<NickPresta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<don_> Hey there.  Anybody know if there's a channel for Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Dogface> ok... bb in a minute
<sub[t]rnl> don_➜ whats ultimate anyway? just ubuntu with some of the software pre installed right?
<don_> Yeah, it's a repack.
<quilty> I set up a software raid on my machine and everything is working fine but a little problem when mounting the partition(s) - i can't write on the mounted partitions as normal user - any ideas?
<quilty> this is my fstab entry: /dev/md1 /media/md1 ext3 users,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<don_> But I'm not sure which packages come from which branch and all that, so I was hopin' there was a channel for that distro specifically.
<don_> The website for it is practically non-existant.
<NickPresta> don_, http://ubuntusoftware.info/ That might help, but I can't read the content. The design makes my eyes bleed.
<sub[t]rnl> quilty➜ looks like you have a bit of redundancy in that fstab file
<don_> Ah thank you.  New website?  Cuz I went to the one Google spit out at me, but all the links from the home page were dead.
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53926/
<quilty> sub[t]rnl: the partition is mounted at startup, I can mount/umount it as normal user but I can only write to it as root (sudo)
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that bad link
<xevious-> sub[t]rnl: do you know how to empty the trash from the command line?
<xevious-> or dcop?
<xevious-> sub[t]rnl: and yo, what's up? too
<Dogface> Have never done that.  Will have to go figure out where it even is
<sub[t]rnl> xevious-➜ hrm, hey man not much.  No not sure, I use dcop for my konversation scripts.  yeah the trash is in your home direcotry though
<sub[t]rnl>  .local/share/Trash/
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ in konsole, type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ then remove the link
<Dogface> ok, will do
<xevious-> cool
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ after that, save and exit, followed with -> sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xevious-> thanks sub
<xevious-> gotta peace . later
<sub[t]rnl> k, lates
<wimpies> does the kubuntu gutsy support smp and will it detect a quad core CPU ?
<sub[t]rnl> have to use a certain kernel
<wimpies> which ?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure, would have to look
<sub[t]rnl> the generic kernel supports smp
<wimpies> for 4 CPU ?
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: kdesudo: command not found
<biovore> yes.. will detect up to 9 out of the box
<biovore> (8)
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: did it as a paste... so it should have gone through fine
<blizzzek> gn8
<wimpies> ok so I should be OK then ... thx
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ i take it your not using Gutsy?
<sub[t]rnl> try kdesu
<Dogface> using dapper
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<Dogface> ok
<Dogface> awww man, have all kinds of output in Konsole now.  "Failed to open device" ...several times... then asked for password...
<Dogface> then opened Kate and scrolled a lot of stuff...
<sub[t]rnl> edit your sources.list file that kate opened
<Dogface> 'kbuild sycoca running . . .'
<sub[t]rnl> the failed to open device stuff just means you need to clean up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> quilty➜ did you get it worked out?
<Dogface> I have a second bad link...
<Dogface> going back to get rid of it too
<Dogface> am gonna go out on a limb here and guess that a help file shouldn't be on top of that list!  *Grin
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Dogface> now this can't be right...
<Dogface> its still saying ....
<Dogface> 'http:// packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<sub[t]rnl> what on earth did you do to that file :>
<sub[t]rnl> pastebin the sources.list for us
<Dogface> ok
<sub[t]rnl> (there probably shouldn't be a space in between the http:// and "packages")
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<Dogface> I hand typed that part so that is my typo
<Dr_willis> thats not a proper complete  package line either.
<mixed> anyone ever used virtualbox on kubuntu?  I am getting this error: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<Dogface> Ok, try this one this time....  <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53927/>
<Dogface> that's the whole dang file!
<sub[t]rnl> take out those first two entries
<Dogface> well.... ok!
<sub[t]rnl> uncomment (remove the #'s) on the universe lines if you want them enabled
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dogface> where are you talking about to uncomment?
<Dogface> Lines 19 & 20?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, (if you want too)
<Dogface> is there some reason NOT to?
<sub[t]rnl> personal reasons
<sub[t]rnl> free software, GPL, et cetra
<Dogface> Unless they're like... porn links or something I see no reason to be concerned
<draik> How do I mount an ISO?
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<draik> In xSane, how do I scan a specific section? Is there a preview scan or possibly a crop tool from the main scan?
<Dogface> working ... connecting... all kinds of action now finally!
<Dogface> maybe I should be saving this info to a file
<sub[t]rnl> good deal
<sub[t]rnl> draik➜ (example) mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/
<draik> sub[t]rnl: Thanks.
<Dogface> Konsole says its done reading packages...
<Dogface> Adept still seems to be unwilling to start yet
<mixed> anyone knows what this will do:  sudo m-a prepare
<Dogface> oops... spoke too soon  - just fired up finally!!!
<sub[t]rnl> mixed➜ run the "m-a" command as super user with the "prepare" option?
<draik> sub[t]rnl: Says that it's the wrong type. What is the type for a DVD?
<mixed> sub[t]rn,  what is "m-a"?  I cant install it.  it's supposed to be a module assistant
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: perhaps udf?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I was looking around an opensuse box, and to my surprise, it seemed I looked at an opensuse box, and it seemed to be that there were more default screensavers in the same vein of the screensavers on my kubuntu box.  Is there a centeralized place to donwnload these screensavers?
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: It looks like its up to me to do all the installs now.  Thanks for a LOT of good info & assistance.  Are you around for a bit?
<sub[t]rnl> yup, should be
<typoe> dorkface just try looking up screensavers in adept manager
<unagi> why doesnt kubuntu put drives on the desktop, and dvds
<typoe> mine puts dvds up when I put one in
<unagi> interesting
<unagi> im wanting to like kde but its fighting me :D
<adz21c> unagi: you can disable that, i can't remember how but u can
<mixed> how do I find out which version of ubuntu im running?
<sub[t]rnl> lsb_release -a
<mixed> sub[t]rn, thank you
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ hrm, right by default it should place icons for mounted dvd's, samba shares, et cetra.
<unagi> well then my kubuntu is retarded =)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<typoe> it might be a hardware problem unai
<typoe> if the drive doesnt actually inform the system when a new disk is loaded ..?
<some_dude> oh yes, I've got my kde sudosexy
<Dragnslcr> unagi- right-click the desktop, go to Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device Icons
<unagi> awesome
<DooderZ> Hello all
<unagi> any ideas how i can get my fn keys working in kubuntu?
<DooderZ> Does anyone here know anything about Kubuntu on PPC
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ kcontrol -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts maybe?
<typoe> should work the same on ppc as it does on 586
<some_dude> it should be about the same as Kubunut on i86
<DooderZ> right
<DooderZ> but im having an issue during the boot
<some_dude> hehe, grub
<DooderZ> yaboot
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: It looks like everything I wanted to do is just finishing.  Thanks for the help.  Can you tell me what the command lines meant?  (the stuff typed into console) ... when you're not busy (even to a pastebin if you don't want to detail it here)
<unagi> specifically im talking about the screens brightness
<DooderZ> it loads all the stuff and says [OK] after them and then brings up the kubuntu loading screen but not the desktop enviroment
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ sure thing
<ahmos> Hi everybody, I have made a partition /usr how I can change it or i can simoly delet the files stored on it?!!
<typoe> ahmos use partition editor to delete partitions
<DooderZ> Kubuntu on ppc loading screen loads all drivers / random linux stuff, then hangs at kubuntu loading screen, does not boot gui. Anyone know my issue?
<typoe> or use "sudo rm-rf /usr" to delete the files but are you sure you want to?
<ahmos> first can I ask u what is the use of a partition /usr
<Max-P> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<typoe> ahmos a prtition editor creates and deletes paritions from a hard drive. It may also assign partition types
<ahmos> ok
<ahmos> thank u very much
<typoe> that was odd
<DooderZ> ubotu it says dependency problems prevent configuration of limewire basic
<DooderZ> i didnt install limewire
<DooderZ> ...
<DooderZ> that i know of
<typoe> it is probably correct
<DooderZ> and continues to say it needs java because its dependent
<DooderZ> thats preventing my gui from loading?
<typoe> limewire is your gui?
<DooderZ> hell no
<DooderZ> i mean the desktop enviroment
<DooderZ> it isnt loading
<DooderZ> im in a terminal
<DooderZ> using it
<DooderZ> my X or whatever it is
<DooderZ> wont load
<DooderZ> ive rebooted multiple times
<DooderZ> im sitll learning linux, im sick of windows
<DooderZ> ive searched all over the net on how to fix it
<sub[t]rnl> typoe➜ i really hope he doesn't rm -rf his /usr.. heh
<biovore> probably boggered something up in /etc/X11/xorg.confr
<typoe> well do you know if it is the X window server/driver or the desktop which loads later?
<DooderZ> x loads later
<DooderZ> i think
<DooderZ> i remember seeing loading x b4 the desktop loads
<DooderZ> actually
<typoe> X loads first your desktop loads later, which is it wont load for you tho?
<DooderZ> umm my desktop
<typoe> so it does enter graphics mode and the mouse cursor comes up?
<DooderZ> no
<DooderZ> it doesnt
<Dogface> sub[t]rnl: Thanks.  Saw the info nicely!  :)
<typoe> that sound like the X screen driver isnt loading them
<DooderZ> it leaves the loading splash screen for kubuntu , the one that loads all your stuff when you boot
<sub[t]rnl> Dogface➜ good deal
<DooderZ> and i have to go into ctrl+f1 to enter commands
<DooderZ> or whatever
<DooderZ> any idea on a fix?
<DooderZ> i even tried running the live cd i used to install it, and that does the same thing
<DooderZ> and i promise you it worked previously
<typoe> dooderz sounds like the video adapter isnt autoconfiguring correctly
<penguincentral> hi.  i'm running kubuntu in VMWare Fusion, but i can't connect to the internet.  Networking is enabled on VMWare though.  Any help would be appreciated
<DooderZ> ok, i stil have no idea what to do
<max-p> Hi, I have a problem with Firefox (Pango Font error)
<DooderZ> oh wow, you guys get bombed all day with questions
<NickPresta> DooderZ, all day, everyday.
<DooderZ> Well i appreciate any and all hgelp
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ wired or wireless?
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: at the moment wired
<NickPresta> DooderZ, I missed your problem. Could you explain it again in a sentence or two or pastebin the whole thing? See !pastebin
<Dr_willis> We get carpet bombed a lot with questions.. :)
<typoe> penguincentral can you network between the local real machine and the virtual machine to share files or anything?
<penguincentral> i dunno
<DooderZ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ check ifconfig in konsole to see if your getting assigned an ip?
<DooderZ>  Kubuntu on ppc loading screen loads all drivers / random linux stuff, then hangs at kubuntu loading screen, does not boot gui. Anyone know my issue?
<DooderZ> it wont load my desktop
<NickPresta> DooderZ, have you narrowed this down to an X issue or a startup issue?
<DooderZ> im confused
<DooderZ> and have no real idea
<thomas_newbie__> what command can I issue to see what daemons/services i have running?
<DooderZ> is there a way to determine that
<DooderZ> ?
<NickPresta> DooderZ, first, make sure your session is a fresh, default session. If it hangs again on loading the GUI, we can try reconfiguring X
<DooderZ> im not completely cpu retarded i just am a little intimidated by the command structure of linux
<typoe> thomas try "ps -ax"
<DooderZ> ok nick, should i reboot?
<Dr_willis> The shell is easy. :) you just gotta spend some time reading a few tutorials/guides to get the fundamentals down.
<NickPresta> DooderZ, okay. Can you get to a login screen where you can select your session type?
<DooderZ> yes
<DooderZ> im in one
<DooderZ> lol
<sub[t]rnl> ..huh
<NickPresta> DooderZ, okay. First, select a default session (not your previous KDE session). See if you can load your desktop...
<DooderZ> the kde isnt loading
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: read http://pastebin.ca/876793
<DooderZ> Nick > im at a black screen with root@mycpuname
<NickPresta> DooderZ, okay. Enter this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ yeah, we're not getting a network device, just loopback.
<NickPresta> DooderZ, let it autodetect your hardware, select a driver, like vesa, which should always work.
<DooderZ> its ticking lol
<DooderZ> ok auto detect yes
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ try sudo ifconfig eth0 up (or whatever the interface is)
<DooderZ> select the desired x server driver
<DooderZ> im on a g3 ibook
<DooderZ> ppc
<NickPresta> DooderZ, do you see vesa?
<DooderZ> no
<NickPresta> DooderZ, what is the default selected driver?
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: i ran that command
<penguincentral> what now?
<DooderZ> ati chips fbdev glint imstt mga nv s3 s3virge savage sis sisusb tdfx trident vga
<sub[t]rnl> check ifconfig again
<DooderZ> thats whats wvailable
<NickPresta> DooderZ, use vga for now.
<DooderZ> ok
<NickPresta> hey Jucato
<DooderZ> i have an ati rage mobility m3 agp 2x
<Jucato> yo
<DooderZ> apparantly
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ any change in ifconfig?
<sub[t]rnl> heyas j
<DooderZ> use kernel frame buffer device interface
<DooderZ> ?
<DooderZ> yes or no
<NickPresta> DooderZ, no.
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: http://pastebin.ca/876795
<yuriman> is there any way to enable a new fstab without rebooting?
<NickPresta> yuriman, `sudo mount -a`
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ now try restarting your networking, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DooderZ> write default files section to configuration file?
<NickPresta> DooderZ, yes.
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: done tha
<penguincentral> that
<yuriman> I can't get my UDF disk to mount. Nothing I found on the forums helped.
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ see if ifconfig has an IP assigned to eth0 now
<DooderZ> ok
<DooderZ> now whats
<Dr_willis> Hmm isent there a udf filesystem type one uses? What kind of udf disk anyway? dvd?
<DooderZ> all done im back at my console
<NickPresta> DooderZ, login to your console with your username/password. Type: sudo shutdown -r now
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: nope
<DooderZ> okies
<DooderZ> then reboot im assuming lol
<NickPresta> DooderZ, yeah
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis➜ yeah should be a valid -t option in mount right
<DooderZ> Thanks for you help so far NickPresta
<sub[t]rnl> penguincentral➜ hrm, not sure then :/
<Dr_willis> My fstab for my dvd disk --> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<DooderZ> rebooting
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<DooderZ> bare with me, it is an old mac
<DooderZ> lol
<penguincentral> maybe a VM reboot is in order
<DooderZ> cross your fingers
<DooderZ> ok
<DooderZ> it loaded all that stuff
<max-p> Can someone help me with Pango and Firefox? (font problem I think)
<DooderZ> went to go to the kubuntu desktop but hangs at the black screen with blue kubuntu and an empty load bar
<sub[t]rnl> yuriman➜ do you have something similar to what Dr_willis' fstab post?
<DooderZ> same thing
<NickPresta> DooderZ, give it a minute. It might seem like it's hanging but it might take a while.
<NickPresta> DooderZ, how long do you usually give it?
<DooderZ> i gave it 2 hours today
<DooderZ> normally it boots everything within 5 mins
<DooderZ> but its never hung here where it is
<DooderZ> the hd isnt doing anything
<SexyFabiola1> We have a new adult forum including por-no and adult materials called Exotics Forum ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com ... Would you like to join and share adult materials ??? Thank you !
<SexyFabiola1> look at what you miss : http://imgxxx.com/users/ItSp/8qmyexu2aomff5yna1rj.jpg
<DooderZ> yeah its just chilin
<penguincentral> sub[t]rnl: it worked after the reboot :)
<NickPresta> DooderZ, ah okay. Well, you can reboot and when you get to the screen where you select your operating system(s), press E (I believe) to edit the current boot options. Remove the word 'splash' from the line, if you can.
<DooderZ> ok
<penguincentral> SexyFabiola1: wtf? you haven't heard of the Ubuntu CoC?
<DooderZ> 1 sec
<SexyFabiola1> Last call
<SexyFabiola1> look at what you miss : http://imgxxx.com/users/ItSp/8qmyexu2aomff5yna1rj.jpg
<SexyFabiola1> We have a new adult forum including por-no and adult materials called Exotics Forum ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com ... Would you like to join and share adult materials ??? Thank you !
<yuriman> sub[t]rnl: which post?
<SexyFabiola1> ok
<DooderZ> the screen that lets me "select my os" says l for gnu/linux or c to boot from cd rom
<SexyFabiola1> bye
<penguincentral> guys, who the hell is SexyFabiola1 anyways?
<NickPresta> penguincentral, a spammer. He will be klined soon, I imagine
<DooderZ> i cant push anyhing but L or C
<DooderZ> so E is out of the question
<DooderZ> this mac has nothing but Kubuntu on it
<DooderZ> no mac os installed
<NickPresta> DooderZ, and this is on the Grub loading screen?
<penguincentral> NickPresta: klined?
<DooderZ> Grub?
<DooderZ> there is no grub bro
<Dr_willis> PPC disetn use grub
<DooderZ> its yaboot
<Seth> penguincentral: k-lined = forcibly banned from all freenode
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, ah okay. I'm unexperienced with Kubuntu on PPC.
<penguincentral> Seth: good!
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on PPC linux. :) too many hassles
<DooderZ> =(
<Dr_willis> I just have an old iMac DV.
<DooderZ> the first screen i get is "First stage ubuntu bootstrap"
<NickPresta> DooderZ, sorry then. I suppose I'm all out of ideas. I would imagine the next logical step would be to remove the splash screen (the Kubuntu loading bar screen) so you could see any errors that may have occurred.
<yuriman> Dr_willis: have you seen the UDF mounting problem such as this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616674
<DooderZ> then "Second stage ubuntu bootstrap"
<Dr_willis> yuriman,  im not sure i have anything that even is udf. :) so ive never seen any udf problems
<DooderZ> anymore ideas?
<DooderZ> id like to reformat
<DooderZ> and reinstall it
<DooderZ> if possible
<DooderZ> i figure that would fix it
<NickPresta> DooderZ, if you have some spare time, that might not be a bad idea. I would assume it would clear up any problems.
<DooderZ> question is how
<DooderZ> my live cd has the same issue
<DooderZ> sasme problem
<DooderZ> *same
<DooderZ> i installed from the desktop
<evanescentiz> You are Welcome
<evanescentiz> You have entered CRIMEMACHINE- refused by heaven and feared by hell.
<evanescentiz> If you are going our way, let us walk together. Beware, if one out of five voices in your head says “stay out”, DO SO!!!!
<evanescentiz> Whats this site all about ?
<evanescentiz> To start with here’s a clue – $#%^#$%^$&^%^&*&*^&^*… and everything we would try ONCE and TWICE if we really like it :)
<evanescentiz> This site was designed to provide the needy info on what security is all about. When you are done with reading this try to gain as much you can take from our Sparta. Your brain may actually ache from all the new Informative aka CRAZY information being fed into it!! But its cool like a hangover or what ever...
<DooderZ> im scurred of konsole lol
<evanescentiz> Ever let it be said that we have no sense of direction here at crimemachine.com. We know EXACTLY where we're headed (???)...and that’s the bottom line. So let it be known that this is yet another sanctuary for Un-securing your secured %$#%%$%$. Use thy information provided after you have read and understood the Disclaimer!
<evanescentiz> Lastly, we love this STUFF, our energy is unlimited and steady, we move our feet , we use our head and we are stealth because we THINK !!!! (I Guess).
<evanescentiz> Don’t get nasty over us, we are 100 % athletes..
 * NickPresta sighs
<NickPresta> Tonight must be spam night
 * sub[t]rnl hands NickPresta the Advil
<NickPresta> thanks, sub[t]rnl
<DooderZ> can i format from the root@mycpuname screen?
<DooderZ> with like fdisk or somehting?
<ahmos> from where I can download a driver for my nvidia 7300 LE graphic card
<max-p> Where is the font directory located?
<NickPresta> !nvidia | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> max-p,  the users can have their own .fonts directory.
<Dr_willis> max-p,  you can also enter 'fonts://' in the file manager
<DooderZ> so
<NickPresta> DooderZ, you can, using fdisk, but if you prefer, there is a GUI utility on the LiveCD. I would try to burn another LiveCD and see if you can get it to run.
<DooderZ> um reinstalling from my root screen
<ahmos> Thanks for help :)
<DooderZ> i did that nick
<DooderZ> it still wont boot
<max-p> Dr_willis: I know that, but I need to change de permissions of some fonts (which cause an other big problem)
<DooderZ> it hangs at the same spot
<mixed> anyone here ever used terminatorX?
<DooderZ> as the hdd boot
<NickPresta> mixed, I like rosegarden for audio synthesis. I've never tried terminatorx.
<DooderZ> how do i format my whole hd with fdisk?
<DooderZ> oh wait a tick
<Dr_willis> You fdisk a disk with fdisk
<Dr_willis> you format with mkfs :)
<DooderZ> oh
<DooderZ> lol
<Dr_willis> delete all partitions. make a new one of the type you want, use mkfs.whatever /dev/whatever
<DooderZ> how would i go about doing that with linux running?
<Dr_willis> You are formating the disk you booted from?
<DooderZ> lol
<DooderZ> should i run the live cd and do it from the konsole or whatever cause the desktop enviroment wont boot
<Dr_willis> Its best to do disk partitionig with the live cd
<DooderZ> ok
<Dr_willis> The installeer can format the partitions and fdisk them as needed automaticlaly also.
<DooderZ> is there a way to like reset your distro to default without rebooting? like a kubuntu reovery menu?
<Dr_willis> I normally just fdisk and delete the partitions leaving the whole HD unallocated.. and let the installer do the work
<Dr_willis> 'reset the disrto to default' :) dosent really work. Heh
<DooderZ> i mean like recover how it ran b4 it messed up
<Dr_willis> reset what exactly?  you want all your config changes gone? all users home dirs?
<DooderZ> like restore default setting
<Dr_willis> Thers no 'snapshot' feature in linux.
<DooderZ> yes
<DooderZ> theres a snapshot folder on the live cd
<DooderZ> lol
<Dr_willis> the package manager has a purge option, you could use.
<Dr_willis> For Pictures perhaps?
<DooderZ> might that work?
<Roy_M> What program do people currently use to do NAT with the 2.6 kernel. I always hear that ip chains was used with the 2.2 kernel and iptables was used with the 2.4 kernel, what should I use with the 2.6 kernel?
<Dr_willis> iptables is 2.4+  I belive
<NickPresta> Roy, I still use iptables.
<DooderZ> if i set up my webcam would one of you watch my boot?
<Roy_M> Dr_willis and NickPresta, ok great, thanks. My only other question is how ipmasquerading fits into the equation. Do i need to use that in addition to some IPtables commands?
<Dr_willis> ipmaq is set up using iptables commands
<smith> woot latest kde update to hardy fixes flash in konqeror for me
<Dr_willis> Theres a Ipmasquerading/Nat Howto.  - ive not used it in years.
<Roy_M> Dr_willis, Thanks champ. I'll have a read
<DooderZ> dr_willis> would you watch my boot if i gave you a link to a live stream?
<Dr_willis> DooderZ,  and do what exactly? :)
<Dr_willis> that almost sounds dirty... :P
<DooderZ> then you would see exactley what is going on
<DooderZ> hahaha
<DooderZ> sorry
<DooderZ> and maybe have a better idea
<DooderZ> i feel like im not explaining my problem properly
<Dr_willis> i cant even rember what the exact problem was. :P
<DooderZ> i think it has a very simple answer
<DooderZ> so would you please?
<Dr_willis> You still trying to whipe the disk or what exactly?
<DooderZ> nono
<DooderZ> i just want you to see my boot
<DooderZ> and what it does when it goes to load the desktop enviro
<smith> sounds a bit kinky Dr_willis
<DooderZ> omg
<Dr_willis> if you insist.. i doubt if  i can see much. :)
<Dr_willis> i gotta go to work in 1/2 an hr also.
<Dr_willis> "Hot Booting Web Cam! on #kubuntu" :)
<DooderZ> well i could screen cap it with monitor output stuff but that would take longer
<DooderZ> lol
<Dr_willis> Check out that Bios.
<DooderZ> HAHAHA
<DooderZ> OMG YOUR GRUB IS SO HOT
<DooderZ> lol
<Jucato> ahem...
<Dr_willis> So the thing boots to the desktop then fails to do somthing?
<Dr_willis> or is even that failing
<DooderZ> no
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, from what I understood, it hangs during boot up (at the Kubuntu loading bar screen)
<DooderZ> no desktop
<DooderZ> yeah
<DooderZ> well
<DooderZ> the loading bar screen
<DooderZ> happens
<DooderZ> finishes
<DooderZ> dissapears
<DooderZ> brings up a fresh one
<DooderZ> and does nothing
<DooderZ> thats my issue
<Dr_willis> So the Desktop is failing to even start. - You may want to try the Alterntive Installer cd. If thre is such a thing for PPC.
<DooderZ> i have no idea
<DooderZ> i hate installing by hand
<Dr_willis> check the ppc ubuntu pages I guess..
<DooderZ> i always f' it up
<Dr_willis> thers nothign to install by hand with the alt installer. it just dosent use the livecd/desktop installer
<Dr_willis> it uses a text basee ond.
<DooderZ> yeah
<Agent_bob> ctrl+alt+f1    login and issue   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop ;startx
<DooderZ> and that involves me installing a bunch of packages by hand normally
<DooderZ> ok bob
<DooderZ> ill do it on cam
<DooderZ> lol
<Dr_willis> No idea what you would install by hand.. the alt-installer cd - installs an identical system to the livd-cd installer.
<DooderZ> 1 sec
<niall_> hi
<niall_> I managed to install flash
<NickPresta> hi, niall_
<niall_> but it only works in firefox, and not konquerer :(
<niall_> on youtube I hear sound but get no video
<Agent_bob> DooderZ if that doesn't give you a gui then look for "EE" in the text output
<Dr_willis> niall_,  yep. Thats whats holdingup the flash fix.
<niall_> ah :(
<Dr_willis> konwueror and flash are not playing nicely.
<DooderZ> bob ok gimme a sec
<thomas_newbie__> what command can I issue to see what daemons such as ssh or apache i have running?
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ ps pstree top ksysguard and many others
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: ctrl+esc?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, `ps -u daemon`, `ps aux`
 * Agent_bob likes pstree
<Bayko_> hey guys
<DooderZ> ok cams up
<DooderZ> 	http://www.stickam.com/profile/profligate
<james__> Hello All
<Bayko_> how is everyone?
<don_> great
<Bayko_> this is first time on linux IRC
<NickPresta> Bayko_, welcome :)
<Bayko_> anyone recommend ne good linux games?
<Dr_willis> !info rocksanddiamonds
<ubotu> Package rocksanddiamonds does not exist in gutsy
<don_> what games you like
<DooderZ> dr willis
<Dr_willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<ubotu> rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_willis> Thats a must get game. :P
<Bayko_> on my windows computer i play CS, WOW,
<NickPresta> Bayko_, you can play those on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate game. :P
<Bayko_> can u guys private msg me?
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: ps -u daemon doesn't give me anything, and I have apache running
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, that means that apache isn't running as the 'daemon' user
<DooderZ> dr_willis> i sent u the link
<james__> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and I'm looking for a web site that can walk me through setting it up now that i have it on my hard drive
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ try pstree
<Dr_willis> DooderZ,  i see 'no image' :)
<DooderZ> ?
<DooderZ> its running
<Bayko_> how do i register so i can PM?
<DooderZ> it doesnt even say i have a viewer
<Dr_willis> age 24 Male. .. Hobbies are are Cat Waxing, and  Needlepoint.
<Dr_willis> :)
<NickPresta> !register | Bayko_
<ubotu> Bayko_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: yea I like that thanks
<Bayko_> thank you ubotu
<DooderZ> 1 sec willis
<DooderZ> i used a bad setting
<Bayko_> do i put the register command right in this channel?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> Bayko_ use the server window  then if you mess up we dont see it
<vicky_> You know when you go to the "get new wallpapers" button when you want to change the desktop wallpaper? Is there any way to put a folder or another website on there?
<DooderZ> dr willis can u pm me so i dont have to post th enew link
<DooderZ> its my personal acct
<FunnyLookinHat> Will the next Kubuntu Alpha have a KDE4 Branch to test?
<DooderZ> ohhh unrekistered
<DooderZ> = no pm
<DooderZ> lol
<DooderZ> http://www.stickam.com/profile/profligateson
<DooderZ> cams up
<DooderZ> let me know when you can see it
<DooderZ> feel free to enter the caht
<DooderZ> so we can talk in there
<DooderZ> dr_willis?
<DooderZ> Nick?
<DooderZ> Willis?
<Dr_willis> lets see
<DooderZ> Jesus?
<DooderZ> can u see my cam?
<Dr_willis> Yes its working..
<DooderZ> ok
<Dr_willis> and i got tio go to work in 5 min. :)
<Dr_willis> The Kubuntu PPC boot sequence is prettier then the  Normal one. :)
<Dr_willis> and X is failing to start up like we said earlier. You could Login and try 'startx'
<Dr_willis>  this is booting the Live cd? or is this an installed system>?
<Dr_willis> No screens found ==> X is totally miss-configured it seems
<DooderZ> ok
<DooderZ> whats that  reconfigure cmd again
<Dr_willis> I forget. :)
<Dr_willis> And clean up your room! its a mess!
<NickPresta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> work time for me. BYe - good luck
<NickPresta> later, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Let Sleeping Dogs Lie. :)
<DooderZ> lol
<DooderZ> my rooms clean
<DooderZ> lol
<DooderZ> LOL
<DooderZ> ty nick
<wad> I'm trying to get my wireless adapter working. I need to put a line in my /etc/network/interfaces file like "wpa-driver BLAH". How do I figure out what to put here?
<DooderZ> i just sharted
<DooderZ> its working
<DooderZ> jesus loves my mac
<DooderZ> TY ALL!
<DooderZ> OMG
<DooderZ> THANK YOU NICK!
<NickPresta> DooderZ, no problem. Enjoy it.
<DooderZ> thank you DR_WILLIS!
<DooderZ> I WILL!
<DooderZ> i can run my server again
<DooderZ> im sooo ohappy
<DooderZ> thank you thank you thank you!
<Agent_bob>     We noticed that you're using an unsupported browser. The TripAdvisor
<Agent_bob>     website may not display properly. We support the following browsers:
<Agent_bob>     Internet Explorer on Windows, Mozilla Firefox on Windows, Safari on Mac
<Agent_bob>     OS X
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, =(
<DooderZ> ok im out
<Agent_bob> yeah mouse grabbed line breaks   sorry
<DooderZ> thank you again
<NickPresta> bye
<DooderZ> =)
<DooderZ> bye
<torrentzasd> i call the police on you
<Jucato> torrentzasd: hm?
<Jucato> yay klined :)
<Bayko_> can neone tell me how to run cs on linux?
<NickPresta> !wine | Bayko_
<ubotu> Bayko_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Bayko_> thank you
<Jucato> and #winehq for more specific help
<Bayko_> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<NickPresta> Bayko_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<biovore> Bayko_: linux gamers has some stuff on it.. run it in dx8 for max performance
<ubuntu> I've booted from a live cd, how do I mount my hdd? It tells me fixed-mount refused uid 999?
<Bayko> how can i see if im registered?
<Bayko> i did the register command and reconnected
<Bayko> do i have to log in?
<Jucato> Bayko: do a /whois on your nick, it will say if you're an identified user
<Jucato> seems like you aren't
<jetsaredim> if I'm able to make an iso of a dvd in k3b (meaning it could be read), I should be able to play said dvd with kaffiene
<jetsaredim> right?
<Bayko> do i have to log in?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu   sudo mount /dev/<device_node> /mnt
<Agent_bob> Bayko yes.   but your irc client can be setup to do that automaticly
<niall_> teckstacy: hi
<Jucato> Bayko: success
<Bayko> :D
<Jucato> [11:23] [Whois] Bayko is an identified user.
<Bayko> wat was that program for windows apps?
<Jucato> !wine | Bayko
<ubotu> Bayko: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Bayko> alright thanks guys
<Bayko> sleep now wrk tmrw morning
<Bayko> thanks jucato ill prolly msg u tmrw
<Jucato> Bayko: or ask in here for more help
<Bayko> o ok sorry
<Bayko> goodnight
<Dogface> Hate to ask a really simple question here... but can't find it in the info and have wasted a lot of time fishing tonight.  how is a newly installed software added to the main pull down Kmenu?
<jetsaredim> should be automagically during the debconf
<jetsaredim> during the install
<Jucato> if the package/app has a proper .desktop file, it should be added automatically
<Dogface> Hmmmmm
<Jucato> some apps, like command line utilities or apps, don't
<Jucato> you can try adding it if it
<Jucato> it's listed in "kappfinder" or add it manually
<Dogface> I seem to remember some command that was supposed to update the menu somehow
<Jucato> (or report a bug)
<Jucato> Dogface: "kbuildsycoca" updates it
<Dogface> THAT was it.  Sounds familiar immediately
<ahmos> How I can install a program as a root?
<penguincentral> ahmos: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Dogface> was that supposed to work for kde/dapper or was it any different?
<Jucato> Dogface: kbuildsycoca? that's a standard KDE command. no matter what distro/version
<ahmos> thank's
<Agent_bob> anyone know off hand a good source for downloadable maps/atlas'  ?
<ahmos> sorry I'm confused..I have this file name (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run) in the home folder and I want to install it.
<Agent_bob> bash ~/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
<Agent_bob> maybe needs sudo
<ahmos> ok it worked but how to close the x server
<justin__> i use crossover office to play wow, and it works fine in gnome...but when i try to access it in the new KDE4 it will let me use the program, but there is no sound, i've tried searching for more info, but can't find it on the internet...i'm assuming it has something to do with the new kde4 sound system, but i don't know
<Agent_bob> ahmos sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<AMcBain> Having only had this installed since last night, I've gone through some adventures like trying to install Compiz-Fusion and having it mess everything up. However, the main greatest annoyance I can't find the setting for is that when windows start up they will almost always attach themselves to a screen-corner. Any idea why? (or how to fix)
<Agent_bob> i wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole.
<AMcBain> Which the setting or Compiz-Fusion? I had to disable the CF cause it messed things up so bad I couldn't really do anything. I got good at hitting alt+F2 and typing the command to enable the default KDE item ...
<sub[t]rnl> .
<Agent_bob> the question.    all windows should default to opening in grid 0,0
<Agent_bob> you can set them to remember the last location and size if you like.
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ open the compiz config settings manager (ccsm) -> wobbly windows -> and uncheck snap inverted
<AMcBain> Well, some don't. I've seen them attach to the lower left, lower right, and I think the upper left once. (mostly the upper left, however, which is 0,0) I just want to to make them appear more inset, or at least remember where they were last opened. And I disabled Compix-Fusion.
<AMcBain> Compiz*
<AMcBain> upper right once*
<sub[t]rnl> well, thats how you fix it anyway
<justin__> can anyone help me with a sound problem in kde4
<Invisible_Slack> I'm trying to unload Module wlan and wlan_scan everytime I try to "rmmod wlan" it says its being used and won't unload how can I get this module unloaded?
<Agent_bob> AMcBain normall kde   upper-left box/menu of the app window advanced settings for each type of app/window has lots of things you can twiddle with
<Agent_bob> amongst the many are "remember position"  and "remember size"
<AMcBain> Cool thanks.
<AMcBain> (and I'm glad there was a solution rather than me spewing my "uneducated" opinion on the channel being an ubuntu n00b)
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack   lsmod | grep wlan    and  sudo modprobe -r <each of them?>
<Jimche> hey is anyone free to help ?
<Jimche> still mega noob here
<Agent_bob> AMcBain also of note for future referance.    kde is also known as "right click and configure it"
<AMcBain> Well, while I'm here, is there any way to get it to turn off the laptop monitor? I use an external and the laptop monitor is smaller and wider, so it just displays everything at the same size and location as the external and it is rather redundant. I have checked out the various display settings.
<AMcBain> Okay.
<Agent_bob> AMcBain just a tip that comes in handy
<mixed> anyone knows how to make jack work?
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, slacker@slacker-laptop:~/madwifi-0.9.3.3/scripts$ sudo modprobe -r wlan
<Invisible_Slack> FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ what video card do you use?
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack and wlan was the only module that the first command returned ?
<AMcBain> Heh, well that's just it. This is an ultra portable laptop with no card to speak of, only intel integrated which sucks even for the Windows OS ...
<Jimche> OK well i gotta new wireless brother fax/scanner/thingy and it has wireless capabilities.... The software that comes with it is a Mac or windows program... what do i do ???????
<AMcBain> (my next PC will have much better stats, this one I won and it was good at the time ...)
<Agent_bob> AMcBain oh intel integrated,  very well supported in linux.
<Invisible_Slack> same for wlan_scan_ath it won't shutdown either of those
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ I'm running off a laptop now, and use have an external display that I use.  (it has an intel based graphics card as well)
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, slacker@slacker-laptop:~/madwifi-0.9.3.3/scripts$ lsmod | grep wlan
<Invisible_Slack> wlan_scan_sta          15104  1
<Invisible_Slack> wlan                  206660  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack  there's your list.  wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<Agent_bob> ath_pci
<Agent_bob> ath_rate_sample
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, well I'll be damned it worked, I tried getting them to stop 5 minutes ago but they wouldn't
<AMcBain> Well, in the "Monitor & Display" settings, there is a box for a second screen, but it is grayed out, and the radio button says "clone of primary" ...
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, thnx, this laptop is rather old and for some reason everytime I load a app or switch windows it freezes for a sec mouse won't move etc, making me frustrated lol
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ you'll need to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and then reconfigure your xorg.conf to use the "intel" driver
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack no. they are order sensitive.   when you get the one holding up the show the rest will unload just fine....  :)
<Jimche> OK well i gotta new wireless brother fax/scanner/thingy.... The software that comes with it is a Mac or windows program... what do i do ???????
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack and.  welcome.
<Invisible_Slack> Thnx I'm a old Slackeware User from 9.0 that hasn't touched linux in almost 4 years :S
<AMcBain> sub[t]rnl, where would the xorg.conf go? (dir)
<Agent_bob> slakware 9 old  heh.  i still have 4.0 on floppys.
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ its located in /etc/X11/
<justin__> i use crossover office to play wow, and it works fine in gnome...but when i try to access it in the new KDE4 it will let me use the program, but there is no sound, i've tried searching for more info, but can't find it on the internet...i'm assuming it has something to do with the new kde4 sound system, but i don't know
<justin__> any suggestions
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | justin__ just one !!!
<ubotu> justin__ just one !!!: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, hehe yea 9.0 is old I remember being decent, but man I forgot some much stuff, any idea why my mouse/system would freeze randomly on a fresh install?
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ be sure to create a backup before editing it.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will walk you through a complete reconfiguration of the file via ncurses.
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack probably some peace of hardware not configured correctly, i.e. i/o error   you can check "dmesg"  and the syslogs for clues.
<mixed> Ha!  I found out how to become invisible in this room, just mention jack or alsa. :-)
<mixed> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, thnx I'll check dmesg and syslog, where is the syslog located again? lol
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack unfortunately the more they try to make it "just work" the more they produce these kinds of "ooops"'s
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack /var/log/*
 * Agent_bob is not a fan of automatic krap !
<Invisible_Slack> yea as i'm finding out, trying to install madwifi and its giving error's already this is a fresh install how can I have error's!! lol :P
<Invisible_Slack> i know its avaliable via package manager I installed that but couldn't find where to start the module etc so I removed it and opted to do it the old fashioned way
<Agent_bob> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Invisible_Slack> I hate bots that are smarter then me ;p
<Agent_bob> ubotu introduce yourself
<Agent_bob> oh well.   shy bot
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Invisible_Slack> :P
<Agent_bob> ubotu hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<AMcBain> sub[t]rnl I don't think that really changed anything, but oh well ...
<firecrotch> So that's how to get people to shut up....
<Agent_bob> bah   i have to go for an "end service" tomarrow.   i hate those things.   but if you want "the people" to pay you you have to go to them....
<AMcBain> I'll just put the original conf file back ...
<Invisible_Slack> "end service"?
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack that's the official name.
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ you'll need to restart kdm for it to take effect.
<AMcBain> oh
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, Military?
<AMcBain> Can I do that without having to log out then back in?
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack no. civilian.
<sub[t]rnl> you'll have to login to kdm
<Invisible_Slack> Bah, I miss my main PC, damn Motherboard had to go out on me making me RMA it;(
<sub[t]rnl> unless you have it setup to auto login
<AMcBain> enh, I'll just log out and back in, it's easiest.
<AMcBain> brb
<sub[t]rnl> lol, Don't Panic
<sub[t]rnl> funny
<AMcBain> Nope nothing new that I can see.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl best quit message i can recall seeing was "i believe that the answer to the population problem is to remove all warning lables and let nature run it's course!"
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, i've heard that before.  good stuff
 * AMcBain gives up.
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, Ok I'm at the website the bot showed me and its telling me to run a svn command but its telling me command unknown for SVN
<Invisible_Slack> Agent_bob, tried "apt-get install svn" but says can't find a svn package
<firecrotch> !info svn
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ now that your using the intel driver, you should be able to switch displays however you'd like them using xrandr
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in gutsy
<firecrotch> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 235 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ google for some examples of how to use it
<Agent_bob> check that the instruction are for the release you are using   ;/
<firecrotch> Invisible_Slack:  Package name is "subverson"
<firecrotch> *subversion
<AMcBain> Yeah, but shouldn't there be some kind of GUI associated with xrandr? I'm not against command lines, it's just that the Linux one is not my native CL ...
<Agent_bob> AMcBain :)
<ahmos> I can't install the nvidia river after closing the x server ....no such file message
<firecrotch> AMcBain: There is one called URandR, but I know absolutely nothing about it
<Agent_bob> ahmos you may have put it in ~/Desktop/*   ?     what command are you issuing ?
<AMcBain> I can't really help that this is the first time I have really used Linux and my ideas of taste are shaped by XP (which is rather stable, which is surprising given M$)
<firecrotch> AMcBain:  You get over that, eventually :) I know I did
<ahmos> first (cd /home/ahmos/Desktop) then(sudo bash and the file name)
<Agent_bob> ahmos are you sure that it's in that dir ?
<Agent_bob> look in ..
<ahmos> yes but I close x server by ALT+CTRL+ F2
<Agent_bob> that's not closed.  alt+f7 and you are back in it.
<AMcBain> firecrotch: Well, I rather like XP, but not for it being an M$ product, but I also like Linux just because it's rather nice. My next PC will have tons of space (keep saying that because I'm not dreaming, I will need one about the time summer starts) and I can give Linux as much space as I want. (and do whatever I want) Right now it's rather limited as I didn't have a ton of left over space to give it.
<ahmos> so I try ALT + F7 now?!
<Agent_bob> ahmos to close xorg you have to kill kdm    "or what ever dm started it"
<ahmos> man I'm a one week linux user so plz tell me how to kill kdm or what shall I do?
<Invisible_Slack> ps -aux
<typoe> from commans line type killall kdm
<Agent_bob> ahmos by default linux opens six vertual terminals (consoles) and the ubuntu default is to open a seventh one with the display manager running in it.  "kdm for kubuntu and gdm for ubuntu"    you may switch between these vt's with the hotkeys  ctrl+alt+f#
<Invisible_Slack> find ou what ID gdm or kdm iand type kill ID
<typoe> killall is easier
<Invisible_Slack> lol
<Agent_bob> ahmos you can kill the dm but issuning a command to stop the process    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop      and start it again the same way.
<typoe> killall is easier
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start   < to start it.
<Agent_bob> typoe not always.
<Agent_bob> typoe and killall doesn't start it back up.
<ahmos> I'm going to try now
<Invisible_Slack> killall would do alot mo then kill just your gdm
<Invisible_Slack> lol
<Agent_bob> ahmos the command to list the contents of a dirrectory is ls (lower case LS)
<ahmos> ok
<typoe> slack you need to man killall
<Agent_bob> Invisible_Slack no not "killall5"  killall blah   would only kill "blah"   killall5 is the unix killall eq.
<Invisible_Slack> I thought just "killall" killed everything, if you put something behind it then it kill just that.. like killall mysql
<Agent_bob> that's killall5   ^
<Invisible_Slack> it would kill all the mysql process's, my bad
<typoe> slack you maybe thinking of solaris killall or something, we are using linux
<Agent_bob> killall blah kills blah and it's children    killall5 kills everything that it can kill no matter how or why.
<slyboots> Hello :)
<typoe> killall5 only good for shutdown not for this
<Agent_bob> typoe but i like kill -9 -1   for that.
<slyboots> Does anyone know any guides for getting the Thinkpad R61i features working in KDE (Kubuntu) Having issues with a few of the speical keys and ACPI does not seem to be working correctly (The laptop died from lack of battery power without warning me or hibernating the machine)
<typoe> well, if you want it dead without any nice shutdown, ok
<typoe> easir to hit reset button
<Agent_bob> that will mess up file systems
<typoe> kill -9 1 might mess up file systems too
<Agent_bob> magic sysRQ to the rescue.
<Agent_bob> typoe nah.  just kills what can be killed.   doesn't umount anything nor reboot
<firecrotch> In theory, any time you kill a process that is in the middle of doing something, you can mess up a filessytem
<Agent_bob> firecrotch ?
<biovore> most likly just leave a mess on the filesystem
<typoe> fiecrotch in theory all progams are buggy or trivial
<Agent_bob> yeah i agree.   mess on it,  not break it.
<Invisible_Slack> the damn package manager crashed and now I can't get it started its locked lol
<biovore> !apt_fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt_fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<firecrotch> !adeptfix | Invisible_Slack
<ubotu> Invisible_Slack: please see above
 * firecrotch shakes fist @ biovore
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrash
<slyboots> Well, What application controls power managment under KDE?
<typoe> slack I think if you try apt from the command line it might show you the command to unlock it
<sub[t]rnl> guidance-power-manager
<slyboots> Hm, thats already running
<slyboots> But my brightness keys don't appear to be working as they should (hitting them does nothing) and low battery warning is not kicking in, o rwarning or doing much of anything
<deuryt1> can some one do me a favor ??
<typoe> use power cord then
<AMcBain> Mine properly detects I went to battery ...
<Agent_bob> deuryt1 yes
<typoe> yes I know, not a helpful suggestion
<sub[t]rnl> -1 typoe
<deuryt1> can you please go to #politics,  look for "xcell", tell him i am in this room,
<slyboots> It detects when Im on the battery, it just does nothing when the battery is low like it should, (its detecting the "percentage" of battery level
<Agent_bob> deuryt1 are you banned there ?
<sub[t]rnl> deuryt1➜ you could use /notice
<firecrotch> deuryt1:  Can't you just /msg him?
<Agent_bob> deuryt1 and yeah what firecrotch said ^
<sub[t]rnl> most likely he's not registered
<deuryt1> no, it says i must be identified 1st,  i was just there 30 min agao, i might have messed up a setting some where, not sure........
<sub[t]rnl> try /notice
<DuEzZzIeR> hi
<deuryt1> im new to kubuntu
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl pong
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ :p
<slyboots> Apparnelty I need to run "kmilo" to configure my keys correctly, but I cant find where the daemon control for it (kmilo) is
<Agent_bob> well i think i better go,  have too much to do to do todays work and tomarrows so i can go that '^@@^%@$^@#%!' end service
<sub[t]rnl> laters ab
<Agent_bob> ttfn said tigger
<deuryt1> what does this mean???         Cannot join #politics: Registration is required.
<typoe> means you cant join politics I guess
<biovore> need to be registered with nick serve to join channel
<biovore> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<deuryt1> ty
<slyboots> Anyone know how I change the keybindings in kMilo? I'm trying to check if the brightness keys are bound to do what they are suppoesd to
<slyboots> But I dont see any menu or program to configure that behaviour
<typoe> slyb thats a function of the bios isnt it?
<slyboots> Its controled by APCI
<typoe> oh ok
<slyboots> All this works in Gnome, so I dont see why it should not be working in KDE
<ahmos> sorry but who was helping me!!!?!!
<typoe> theyr gone, whats wrong
<ahmos> is there a development package called libc or something?
<biovore> I think..
<biovore> packages.ubuntu.com
<biovore> search
<typoe> hehe libc could be called THE development package
<biovore> libc5-dev
<biovore> libc6-dev
<ahmos> yes how to install them
<ahmos> i can't find them in the add/remove pro.
<typoe> should prolly use adept manager or something like that
<biovore> in the shell type: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<slyboots> Either Im missing something, or the kubunut-power managment program has no way to configure the kmilo bindings at all
<ahmos> I want libc because i couldn't install nvidia driver an it asked to download libc
<biovore> I think there is a kmilo packages
<ahmos> so I install libc 6 or 5 or the all
<slyboots> I've kmilo already installed, I just cant figure out how to configure my brightness buttons
<biovore> ahmos: depends on what your building
<biovore> probably 6
<ahmos> 64 bit
<biovore> you building for 64bit on 64bit ?
<ahmos> sorry I think I'm confused
<ahmos> ok ,how i can open the x server after closing it
<biovore> login on the command line
<biovore> startx
<ahmos> ok thank u
<biovore> or
<biovore> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<biovore> for the login manager
<ahmos> ok
<ahmos> I'm going to try again
<sigma> when i run ""echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"" it always says permission denied even if i run it as sudo. how do i run it?
<preston_baes> i have a quick question
<se7en> sigma: echo >> to add something echo > to over write all
<preston_baes> i need to know if you can  manually adjust the screen size to where you desktop and start bar fits inside your monitor
<sigma> se7en: so what should i type?
<sub[t]rnl> might want to use tee
<sub[t]rnl> echo "whatever" | sudo tee -a /where/ever
<sub[t]rnl> -a to append
<se7en> sigma: i don't know what you want to do if you want your /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward file reads "1" than do > if you want to add "1" do >>
<sigma> ok that kinda works. im trying to share my usb internet connection
<sigma> let me see if it works
<sub[t]rnl> echo "1" | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward will work, sudo echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward will not
<ahmos> can I adjust computer to turn off automatically after a specified time
<sigma> yeah thats what worked to me
<sub[t]rnl> ahmos➜ at command
<sigma> ahmos: you need to schedule a cronjob
<sub[t]rnl> cron even better
<ahmos> how
<preston_baes> or you bios can do it
<preston_baes> some do
<preston_baes> mine does
<preston_baes> it turns on and shuts down
<ahmos> i want to do it with the os
<se7en> sub[t]rnl: why do you need tee -a for that
<preston_baes> then use what he said
<sub[t]rnl> se7en➜ not sure, just does
<ahmos> how to schedule a cronjob?
<Invisible_Slack> Ok got the wireless working!! :P now to my next problem
<preston_baes> hey sub do you have a idea how i can manually put in my screen size?
<Invisible_Slack> Anyone able to give me a hand, I looked in /var/log/syslog to find out if something was conflicting to cause this freezing and noticed alot of 2 problems
<sub[t]rnl> se7en➜ it seems thats the only way to redirect stdout and have it overwrite root owned files
<Invisible_Slack> Jan 28 20:02:13 slacker-laptop kernel: [ 1022.704000] cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<Invisible_Slack> Jan 28 20:02:13 slacker-laptop kernel: [ 1022.704000] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ /etc/X11/xorg.conf? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for normal configuration
<se7en> sub[t]rnl: ok didn
<Invisible_Slack> THose are my 2 problems that look to be something bad
<se7en> know that
<preston_baes> it fails when i do that
<preston_baes> when i goto to the adjust color depth it fails
<preston_baes> to that point anyways
<sigma> i have a kubuntu server, can i get it to start kdm only when im maintaining it? ie- when i normally start it up i don't want kdm to start
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ does it spit out any interesting errors?
<preston_baes> not really
<preston_baes> i will try it
<preston_baes> and give you ther errors
<sigma> also if kdm doesnt start how would i get it to login automatically?
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ sudo update-rc.d kdm remove, you can always start it via /etc/init.d/kdm start
<preston_baes> does kde support high def. tv  screens and if so do you think i might have a problem with a 26in screen?
<preston_baes> is that my problem maybe>?
<djblizzzard> kde isn't your concern... it's X11 :)
<preston_baes> okay
<djblizzzard> First, the big question is whether your video card supports HD...
<preston_baes> yup
<preston_baes> im using it on the livecd right now
<preston_baes> but
<djblizzzard> what chipset is it?
<preston_baes> nvidia 7300le
<preston_baes> 256mb
<djblizzzard> are you connecting via dvi or hdmi? (just curious more than a functional question0
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: ok but if i don't start it up and leave the server unlogged in will i still be able to access apache and nfs?
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ thats how I do it
<preston_baes> from m y card its dvi to tv its hdmi
<preston_baes> so dvi-hdmi
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ just boot it up, when I can ping it, I know I can log in, don't even have a monitor attached to my server
<djblizzzard> Cuz here's the deal.  It's goint to be misleading to go from the livecd, because you really need to load the nvidia drvier set for your card.  You can try getting the correct resolution with the nv set, however you may/maynot run into difficulty doing so...
<preston_baes> okay
<preston_baes> i'll install this beast and ill brb in 15
<djblizzzard> that being said, it's probably going to be a whole lot easier to prove whether you can or not, if you actually install kubuntu, because the restricted driver manager will try to add nvidia's driver for you...
<djblizzzard> :)
<djblizzzard> :)
<sub[t]rnl> smiled yourself right offa freenode, djb
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<maduser> que?
<sn00zer> is it possible for a mac address to be abnormally long and separated by `-` instead of `:`
<maduser> why?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, I've seen them separated by either
<sn00zer> i was looking at ifconfig and my wifi card says the hwaddr is 00-14-a5-ee-fc.......
<sub[t]rnl> doesn't hurt anything
<sn00zer> it has 16 sets of 2
<sub[t]rnl> a bunch of 00's?
<sn00zer> the last 8 sets
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: ok i removed kdm like you said and i can access the server perfectly but it gets to a point "Running local boot scripts" and won't go beyond there
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<liz_> hey everyone, are there any spyware/antivirus and disk clean up software available for kubuntu????
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ cause theres nothing to do past that
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: yeah i see ctrl+d brings up the textmode login prompt. ok cool looks good
<sub[t]rnl> liz_➜ spyware and virus don't -really- pertain to linux
<sub[t]rnl> liz_➜ if you do some googling, you'll understand why
<sigma> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sigma> read that article above
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: how can i check in the text mode how much memory the pc is using?
<liz_> oh ok, cool guys
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ free -m
<sigma> wow a whole 204mb. not too bad
<sub[t]rnl> nice
<sub[t]rnl> trying to lean it out?
<liz_> how about disk defrag and the likes???
<sub[t]rnl> ext3 is a journalling filesystem, doesn't need "defragged"
<sub[t]rnl> but there is fsck and such for the drives
<sub[t]rnl> gets ran on 20? or so harddrive boots
<sub[t]rnl> maybe 30
<sub[t]rnl> can't remember
<cpk1> the only disk maintenence you will really need to do is maybe clear out the package cache if you have a small hard drive
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: yeah it only has 256mb memory and for some reason beyond me i didnt create a swap partition
<liz_> mine linux partition is 20gb
<liz_> my^
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ wouldn't worry about, mkswap if you need it
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: oh ok thanks. this server has a cronjob that shuts itself down at 10pm everyday, will that still run if i don't login to it when starting it up?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sigma> ok cool
<liz_> just wondering, because don't want it to slow down in the long run, not much a concern now :-)
<sigma> thanks for all the help. much appreciated
<sub[t]rnl> anytime bro
<sigma> liz_: linux pc's unlike their windows counterparts don't really slow down in the future
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, <3 linux
<sigma> a hard drive problem is of course a seperate issue
<liz_> sweet, ok, kinda wierd to hear tho
<liz_> well thx for the info sigma and sub[t]rnl :-)
<sub[t]rnl> no problemo
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<sigma> kinda weird, ive managed to replace all the windows programs i used in linux except for activesync
<sigma> liz_: pleasure
<sigma> if only those sad microsoft people would release a opensource version
<sigma> but i see synce is coming up slowly but surely. still doesn't quite work for my device though
<preston_baes> okay im back
<preston_baes> it's installed what do you want me to do now?
<liz_> that's awesome, hopefully I'll get to do all that replacing as well :-)
<preston_baes> i just got a pop up of a restricted driver saying something about no proprietary driver for my nvidia card is being used
<liz_> is there a way to make your text color permanently a diff color?
<liz_> on konversation I mean :-)
<noaXess> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<liz_> Interesting article, well see you guys another time
<sub[t]rnl> take care liz_
<preston_baes> hey sub
<sub[t]rnl> heyas
<preston_baes> im using the nv driver
<preston_baes> but i've updated the nvidia stuff through adept
<preston_baes> i'm kinda new to kubuntu do you need to restart x b4 things get fully installed?
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<preston_baes> kk
<preston_baes> brb
<sub[t]rnl> not fully installed, but take affect
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ let me clarify something
<preston_baes> okay
<unda> yo anybody?
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ the only reason I said yes was because you mentioned the nv driver.
<preston_baes> ok
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ you won't have to restart under normal conditions.. hardly ever.. unless your updating a video driver, xserver itself, or, say a kernel upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ thats the beauty of linux
<preston_baes> okay
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ what can I do you for
<preston_baes> well the last time i went from nv to nvidia thats when i restarted and it brought the nvidia sign up and it crashed
<preston_baes> saying it could load the splash
<preston_baes> couldn't**
<unda> im installing kde4
<sub[t]rnl> !kde4 > unda
<unda> but wnted 2 know if i theres something i should know b4 installing it
<ol_dude67> unda, ya it has a lot of bugs right now.
<sub[t]rnl> nothing really.  just keep in mind it just reached its new 4.0 threshold.
<sub[t]rnl> so a lot of the customizations and such havn't matured
<unda> k
<calamari> hi
<sub[t]rnl> glass is half full type stuff :<
<sub[t]rnl> err, :>
<ol_dude67> other then that once they have it straightened out it will be nice.
<unda> n its compiz fus availble?
<sub[t]rnl> its available, sure
<sigma> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<unda> btw any good wwb with skins or something¡
<unda> ?
<calamari> I was trying to figure out why my midi daughterboard wasn't working.. so I went to the driver source and found out it was "legacy" and disabled by default.  So, I decided to enable it and compile.  However, for some unknown reason, the linux-source-2.6.20 doesn't seem to actually be the same as the kernel, because the module complains: snd_au8830: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module   how can I fix this?
<sub[t]rnl> whats wwb?
<preston_baes> hey sub how can i add a screen size
<unda> web
<unda> *site
<sub[t]rnl> kde-look.org?
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ adding a resolution to your xorg.conf?
<unda> well ima change session
<preston_baes> yeah
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: do you know how to shift a screen slightly to the left? to adjust it
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ can do it by hand, or use the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ yeah I use the buttons on front of my monitor :>
<preston_baes> i cant do that
<preston_baes> boohoo
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ if your using nvidia, try the nice little nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig that comes with it :)
<preston_baes> how do i get into those settings?
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: lol kinda hard in my case because its a tv screen im trying to adjust! when my laptop outputs to it, the display is a bit too much to the right on the tv
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ type them in console
<preston_baes> okay
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: i dont believe how xorg could leave that feature out!
<sub[t]rnl> muaha
<unda> wow ots sw33t
<preston_baes> may i paste something here?
<preston_baes> ann error
<sub[t]rnl> yeah its ok, its not busy
<sub[t]rnl> usually use pastebin though during peak times
<sub[t]rnl> (i hope its not something huge though.. like your Xorg.0.log)
<preston_baes> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<preston_baes> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<preston_baes> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<preston_baes> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<preston_baes> lol
<preston_baes> no not that big
<sub[t]rnl> what command?
<preston_baes> westy@westy-desktop:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<preston_baes> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<preston_baes> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Invisible_Slack> is there a way for Kubuntu to automaticly connect to a specific wireless network on start up?
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ ah, use kdesudo nvidia-xconfig
<preston_baes> ohh okay
<preston_baes> haha
<unda> how can i remove the recently open tab
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ system settings -> advanced -> session manager
<Invisible_Slack> anyone know how to do that?
<sub[t]rnl> (not sure if thats what you mean)
<preston_baes> got it
<preston_baes> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> Invisible_Slack➜ hrm, if you connect to a wireless network via knetworkmanager, it should try to reconnect to the last "working" wifi network when it starts again
<unda> ty ^^
<sub[t]rnl> Invisible_Slack➜ also, you might want to look at kwifimanager
<sub[t]rnl> !info kwifimanager | Invisible_Slack
<ubotu> invisible_slack: kwifimanager (source: kdenetwork): wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 236 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Invisible_Slack> let me try, for some reason using the Madwifi drivers its not using DHCP to get a IP address I'm having to load "Wireless Assistant" Everytime to reconnect
<Invisible_Slack> I try KwifiManager but it won't load
<unda> how do i enable themes
<Invisible_Slack> There we go it's loading.. Let me retry and restart lets see if its using DHCP, which I doubt
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ alt +f2 and enter kcontrol  then go to appearance and themes, theme manager
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<sub[t]rnl> need to remember that one :>
<lamerman> i installed kubuntu server and the program that runned on it crashed. Is it possible to find out why? becouse sigsegv or sigkill or maybe it finished correctly
<lamerman> is there some system log that logs it on default
<lamerman> ?
<sub[t]rnl> lamerman➜ not sure what would log it.  You can comb through /var/log/syslog but I doubt that would have anything relevant.
<preston_baes> x crashed woowee
<preston_baes> hey sub
<preston_baes> i got the error this time
<mohd> hi guys. What is KDE's default window decorator?
<sub[t]rnl> mohd➜ kwin
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ yo
<mohd> thanks
<preston_baes> fatal io error 104
<sub[t]rnl> whens that show up?
<preston_baes>  and when i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<preston_baes> yeah
<preston_baes> right when it loads it crashes to a terminal
<mohd> is there any way to use KDE's
<mohd> Ceramic theme with compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ did you make a backup of a working /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<preston_baes> yes
<mohd> How?
<sub[t]rnl> thats what your on now, i take it?
<preston_baes> nope
<mohd> compiz, but I think it's using gtk to decorate
<preston_baes> thats what i need to know how to go back
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ where did you put the backup?
<preston_baes> xserver-xorg overwriting possibley-customissed configuration back up locataed at /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080129015422
<sub[t]rnl> mohd➜ emerald is the default window decorator with compiz.  I would imagine you could use the two together just fine
<preston_baes> thats what happends when i do the sudo
<preston_baes> shows all that
<blizzzek> moin
<sub[t]rnl> preston_baes➜ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080129015422 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mohd> sub[t]rnl->I was hoping to use kwin's ceramik theme, i really like it. But I guess I am gonna have to use emerald if I want to use compiz
<preston_baes> okay ill try that
<preston_baes> brb
<sub[t]rnl> mohd➜ yeah, could be a way to do it though, never give in :>
<sub[t]rnl> mohd➜ check out the compiz-kde package
<mohd> hmm, never heard of it. Thanks, i'll check it out
<Jucato> mohd: or you could use Aquamarine if it still exists
<mohd> It doesn't, I don't think so at least
<Jucato> you can ask in #compiz-fusion
<mohd> It's ok, I just got a theme that combines aero with aqua xD
<adrock358> yo guys i'm on liveCD and I'm trying to D/L torrent to my hd.  I did this, but i can't write to the drive still.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53940/    any body tell me what to do?
<adrock358> anybody?
<redbeared1> Hey I got a quick question... if anyone is on?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mohd> haha, I found an exact copy of the theme I wanted on the compiz theme website!
<redbeared1> lol ok
<redbeared1> I was wondering if there is an MMORPG for linux users?
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mohd> runespace
<mohd> runescape* I think
<mohd> http://www.runescape.com/
<redbeared1> I heard that sux lol
<redbeared1> meh I guess I'll check out the boards bbl all
<mohd> friend plays it
<mohd> thanks for your help guys
<redbeared1> does he?
<adrock358> Anybody?
<mohd> school night, 2:15 AM
<redbeared1> I miss school...
<redbeared1> oh wow there's a lot of them ttyl
<Jucato> !mount | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> hm... that's not really the right one... but kinda ok...
<adrock358> i'm actually on ubuntu
<Jucato> adrock358: you have to mount the partition with the correct settings/permissions.. what those are depends on what type of partition it is
<Jucato> er.. what filesystem
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello.  I have installed Kubuntu 7.10 onto my laptop.  Once the laptop goes to sleep and is "woken" audio doesn't play.  How can I restart the audio w/o booting the pc?
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gundam_rx78nt1> Audio is working when I start the laptop.  Once the laptop goes to sleep mode and is "awaken", that is when the sound fails.
<redbeard1> anyone have any preferences to package managers?
<redbeard1> or do they all do pretty much the same thing?
<ol_dude67> gundam_rx78nt1, /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<ol_dude67> see if that works?
<redbeard1> is that to me or somenoe else? lol
<sgrover> redbeard1: find the one that is fastest and stablest for you.....
<ol_dude67> redbeard1, to someone else unless you need to restart sound
<sgrover> Or just leave the defaults...
<redbeard1> ahh ok ty
<gundam_rx78nt1> ol_dude67, that command is not found.
<sgrover> I like to use the local university for speed, but it's unstable some times, or out of date (rarely)
<redbeard1> sgrover: well I was just wanting ppls opinions and maybe reasons why they used them
<sgrover> redbeard1: understood.  But I think its a "what works best for YOU" type of thing.. :)
<ol_dude67> gundam_rx78nt1, did you do sudo?
<redbeard1> yeah I understand that as well.. but I"m a n00b so pretty much everything does the trick ...
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, and when I do an ls of /etc/init.d/  alsasound isn't there.
<ol_dude67> ah ok, well im not that good with that part of the settings, maybe get help with it from someone more knowing then i with kubuntu.
<sgrover> redbeard1: we all start some place.. :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok.
<ol_dude67> or try google, it might have the answer for you or in the forums
<redbeard1> sgrover: k
<redbeard1> !MMORPG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbeard1> !MMORPG games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg games - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbeard1> bother
<ol_dude67> gundam_rx78nt1, as i dont have a laptop, so i would just be slowing you down.
<sgrover> redbeard1: looking for a mmorpg?  Try The Mana World - it's in the add/remove software tool....
<redbeard1> is it?
<redbeard1> sgrover: yeah I am is it a good one?
<redbeard1> sgrover: I used to play conqueronline on my old PC b4 the MOBO fried and got quite high but it was windows based and I don't think my (much older) pc can handle it
<sgrover> redbeard1: I just found TMW last week.  It's not too bad.  Though I think I've exhausted the "quests" already....
<sgrover> another option is maybe The Battle of Wesnoth - in multiplayer mode...  Single player mode is pretty good on it's own...
<redbeard1> sgrover: what's TMW? and when searching for "MMORPG" I"m only get Sear and it's a 3d client for Worldforge MMORPGs. Can you add repos to Adept?
<redbeard1> getting*
<sgrover> http://themanaworld.org/  (tmw = the mana world)
<redbeard1> ahh ok
<redbeard1> duh brainfart lol
<sgrover> redbeard1: yep, you can add repos to Adept as needed.  Or just edit the /etc/apt/source.list file if you're comfortable with that...
<redbeard1> sgrover: can't seem to figger out where to add them to...
<sgrover> In adept - go to Adept on the menu bar, then to Manage Repositories.  Then click the Third Party Software tab.
<sgrover> Then click the Add button.
<redbeard1> it only has the option to quit...
<sgrover> Give it a moment, when you open Adept, it greys out the options while it updates the displayed lists....
<sgrover> My box is a little fast, so I don't normally see these types of issues...
<redbeard1> sorry d00d it's the only option up there (no greyed options)
<sgrover> hmmm.. did you open Adept as a regular user?  Were you prompted for your password?
<redbeard1> prompted for pass
<sgrover> odd... There is a "fetch updates" option under that menu....
<redbeard1> nope just a search box
<redbeard1> Synaptic has that though
<sgrover> so you installed Ubuntu then later added the kde desktop?
<redbeard1> aye
<redbeard1> don't have kubuntu natively
<sgrover> k, in that case, you can change the repositories with synaptic - adept uses the same list.
<redbeard1> yeah ol_dude67 I tried d/lding it and burning it but my last blank CD didn't take the burn
<redbeard1> ahh hok
<redbeard1> so use Synaptic than?
<ol_dude67> um ok, and i know whats going on?
<ol_dude67> redbeard1, next time check the download.
<sgrover> One thing that comes to mind is that your adept might be an older version.  Doing an update/upgrade *may* fix the problem...  doubtful, but can't hurt.. :)
<redbeard1> thought I had talked to you the other night about me using Ubuntu 6.06 and you said that Kubuntu 7.10 was out and to try it
 * sgrover chuckles at conversations with breaks measuring days....
<ol_dude67> redbeard1, if i had i would of told you that you could of upgraded one step at a time as well.
<redbeard1> sgrover: yeah I keep trying to do updates but nothing can seem to find anything to update anymore lol
<redbeard1> ahh ok ol_dude
<sgrover> redbeard1: open a console.  Type in "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade".  See if you get any errors.  If so, those need to be resolved first.
<redbeard1> ahh kk brb
<sgrover> hate to steer you to the console, but I know it'll give you a clear idea of what's going on here.
<ol_dude67> cause i dont think you can go straight from 6.06 to 7.10 you have to go from 6.06 to the next then the next if im right...maybe with ubuntu different, but thats what all the others tell me.
<sgrover> ol_dude67: in *theory* you should be able to go from 6.06 right to 7.10... it's just a change to the sources.list file, update, upgrade, then sit back...
<sgrover> of course, upgrades (instead of re-installs) are always a little odd....
<redbeard1> no errors
<ol_dude67> sgrover, i didnt think they had hal or sda back then and with it came errors.
<redbeard1> update said everything was updated
<redbeard1> and upgrade found nothing
<ol_dude67> sgrover, i fought all of that in slack, so im really going by it, i just now switched to kubuntu.:(
<sgrover> ol_dude67: yep, this is why I no longer run Gentoo - I'd rather USE my box than WORK ON it.  (i.e. low maintenance) :)
<ol_dude67> not to mention xorg peed me off.
<DuEzZzIeR> GG~BBL
<sgrover> redbeard1: bear with me here.  I'm going to cover the basics and ask the blindingly obvious.. :)
<sgrover> First, open adept.
<redbeard1> sgrover: no worries mate I'm learning as I go (when I say n00b I mean N00B)
<sgrover> Now, find the menu bar - it's the line of text just under the title bar of the window.
<ol_dude67> redbeard1, your not a noob, your a newbie.
<redbeard1> lol ok
<sgrover> On the left side of that you should see the word "Adept".
<sgrover> Just above the "Fetch Updates" button.
<redbeard1> I see the top of the window that says (title of the window)
<redbeard1> and then menu
<sgrover> ahhh... that explains it.
<redbeard1> including: Adept, Edit and so forth
<sgrover> Your install is borked.. :)
<redbeard1> w00t
<redbeard1> yayyyyyyyyyyyy
<sgrover> The title *should* say "Adept Manager"
<redbeard1> nope it says Apet installer
<redbeard1> not manager
<sgrover> I've seen this on a few KDE installations - seems to happen if the online repositories aren't available or fail during download...
<sgrover> hmm...
<sgrover> That *could* be normal.  THought you were saying it said "title of the window"... :)
<redbeard1> :D nahh
<redbeard1> sorry
<ol_dude67> redbeard1, did you download ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sgrover> k, scratch that theory (for now)
<redbeard1> installed 6.06 from disk
<redbeard1> and than d/lded kubuntu
<ol_dude67> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<redbeard1> ubuntu sorry
<redbeard1> and then downloaded the KDE desktop
<sgrover> ok, try this.  Close adept.  hit Alt-F2 for the run dialog.
<ol_dude67> cant he go back to ubuntu and update then download?
<sgrover> Type in "adept_manager" and see what happens.
<sgrover> ol_dude67: yep.
<sgrover> but we just did that from the command line.
<redbeard1> alt + F2 didn't do anything
<sgrover> redbeard1: are you on the KDE or gnome desktop right now?
<redbeard1> KDE
<sgrover> hmm.. alt-f2 is the RUN shortcut...
<redbeard1> ahh hold on
<redbeard1> heh office keyboard
<ol_dude67> ok in kmenu do you have run command?
<sgrover> ol_dude67: just what I was going to suggest.
<redbeard1> ok got the run command now do what?
<ol_dude67> ok now i will shut up and watch:D
<sgrover> type in "adept_manager" (note the underscore)
<redbeard1> could not run
<redbeard1> yayy I don't have it
<sgrover> Did it say "could not run", or "not found"
<redbeard1> could not run
<redbeard1> the specified command
<sgrover> ok, just checked mine, that's normal for a missing command.
<redbeard1> did you want me to include the quotes?
<redbeard1> didin't work anyway lol
<sgrover> That explains why you aren't seeing the same things I am.  I'm using adpet_manager.
<ol_dude67> na anything in quotes means just to type that. lmao...usually
<redbeard1> yeah I htought as much
<sgrover> Ok, adept_installer is the "add/remove software" tool....
<redbeard1> heh
<redbeard1> so yep there's the problem I aint got it :D
<redbeard1> yeppers
<sgrover> So, in there, type "adept" into the search box.
<sgrover> ignore that.
<redbeard1> k
<redbeard1> try adept_manager?
<sgrover> the whole idea here is to add a repository.. :)  Click the "Edit Software Sources" button in the lower left.
<sgrover> It opens the same window that we were trying to get to through adept manager... :)
<sgrover> find it?
<redbeard1> ummm
<redbeard1> what window?
<redbeard1> "edit software sources" where?
<sgrover> In your adept installer window.  In the bottom left corner.
<ol_dude67> sgrover, cant he do aptitude install adept?
<redbeard1> in adept_installer?
<redbeard1> b/c it aint there
<sgrover> ol_dude67: yes.  But that isn't really the goal.
<sgrover> He was asking if he could add a repository with adept...
<sgrover> redbeard1: ok, install adept manager then.  (it's a better tool anyways.. )
<ol_dude67> ok sorry if im bugging you, im just asking for my own personal questions.
<sgrover> ol_dude67: no worries.  When I'm here to help, questions are fine.. :)
<redbeard1> k would that be "sudo apt-get install adept_manager"?
<sgrover> (actually, I'm waiting for a response to a question on the drupal chanelles).
<ol_dude67> sgrover,  what is drupal?
<ol_dude67> i know ot but ok.
<sgrover> redbeard1: you could do that yes.  Or you can use the adept installer, search for adpet, then add the check mark beside adept manager...
<sgrover> ol_dude67: it's a content management system.  I'm a web developer...
<redbeard1> Konsole couldn't find it when I tried it
<ol_dude67> ah ok, i was just wondering i havent heard of it till now. ...
<sgrover> it is OT, and maybe a little indepth  for this room... :)
<redbeard1> bah
<sgrover> redbeard1: You were in konsole?  and typed in "sudo apt-get install adept_manager"?
<redbeard1> only result it found was it'sef
<sgrover> one sec, the package might have a different name.
<redbeard1> uh huh
<ol_dude67> sgrover, ah well my kids love the web should it be something i should learn about?
<sgrover> I'll go check, in the mean time, try using the adept installer.
<redbeard1> did that and failed as well
<flipstar> what the error message ?
<redbeard1> ol_dude67: if you want to start designing websites it would be uselul
<redbeard1> nope jsut showed that I already had it
<ol_dude67> ah not me the kids
<redbeard1> and just had the name
<ol_dude67> i could care less
<sgrover> ok, the command line - "sudo apt-get install adept-manager" (note the dash, not the underscore)
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> ahh I'll try the dash
<redbeard1> brb
<redbeard1> cound't find
<sgrover> ol_dude67: if you want to make web pages, there are decent tools out there where you don't need to know too many of the details (html, css, etc.)
<redbeard1> couldn't*
<sgrover> k, you have different repositories then...
<redbeard1> w00t I fail again
<redbeard1> hahahaha
<redbeard1> Journey into madness with me
<sgrover> I think that might be typical of a Ubuntu install versus a Kubuntu install.
<redbeard1> it's FUN
<ol_dude67> sgrover, are you on here often?
<flipstar> redbeard1: could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<sgrover> ol_dude67: rarely... :)
<flipstar> you might have to edit them
<redbeard1> pastebin? what?
<flipstar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ol_dude67> sgrover, p.m.?
<redbeard1> umm ok I"ll give that a shot
<sgrover> flipstar: this is the whole idea... :)  He asked if he could use Adept to add a repository.
<sgrover> ol_dude67: sure.
<flipstar> yes he still can manually do that
<redbeard1> actually hold on a min.
<flipstar> sources.list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<redbeard1> if both Synaptic and Adept_manager use the same repos.. than I don't really need to add them to adept_installer do I?
<Tm_T> no
<redbeard1> wow
<flipstar> i thought you dont even have adept_manager ?
<redbeard1> I don't
<redbeard1> but I do have Synaptic
<redbeard1> Adept is my "add/remove" program
<flipstar> from synaptic you also can edit the sources..dont you ?
<sgrover> flipstar: I agree, just editing the sources.list file is easy.  But (no offense redbeard1) he's a newbie, so I didn't want to take him to the command line if possible.. :)
<redbeard1> none taken
<redbeard1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53942/
<flipstar> right that would be the last possibility
<redbeard1> and there's the pastebin
<flipstar> hm seems okay..wired that you cant install adept..
<flipstar> you have kubuntu gutsy ?
<redbeard1> tha'ts what I was thinking
<redbeard1> nuh uh
<redbeard1> ubuntu 6.06 OS
<sgrover> crap - thar's the problem... he's using a "dapper" sources.list...
<redbeard1> with KDE desktop
<sgrover> the code there is a little older...
<sgrover> adept-manager is a little newer than that...
<redbeard1> so I'm gonna just hafta wait till the Kubuntu 7.10 disks arrive?
<sgrover> redbeard1: no.
<sgrover> you can go download the ISO and burn a CD.  Or there are ways to upgrade.
<sgrover> I don't personally recommend an upgrade.
<redbeard1> if I had any more blank CDs left lol
<sgrover> They tend to be a little flakey, but the few times I've tried it things worked fine.
<sgrover> redbeard1: do you have spare room on your drive?
<redbeard1> yeah
<flipstar> he could also use update-manager if it is present in dapper..
<sgrover> You can sometimes do an install from an existing installation.  But it's not a newbie process.. :)
<redbeard1> figgers
<redbeard1> lol
<sheggah7> hello all..
<flipstar> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<redbeard1> yeah I had d/lded it b4 and tried burning it but it didn't work and I had to re-re-reformat and get it back up
<sheggah7> i'm trying to install greenos-desktop using Adept Manager.. but I get an error: "BREAK"
<redbeard1> hi sheggah
<sheggah7> does this mean that greenos-desktop is going to one of the packages?
<sgrover> redbeard1:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<sheggah7> i thought gOS is built on Ubuntu... so everything should work fine.
<flipstar> sgrover: he has dapper..
<redbeard1> I love howtogeek he's cool
<sgrover> redbeard1: I find that the Kubuntu Alternate install disk is more stable...
<sgrover> flipstar: oops.. I did a search for dapper to gutsy.. missed the title on that page.
<flipstar> sheggah7: i dont have an greenos-desktop packet in my kubuntu..
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<sheggah7> flipstar: yes.. but I would like to have it... how do I solve the "break" problem?
<sgrover> Hmm.. in *theory* he should be able to just replace "dapper" with "gutsy" in his sources.list, update and upgrade.  But I'm almost certain that would fail badly...
<redbeard1> it seems to be working though...
<Dresken> Does anyone have any idea how to make the title bars for windows appear when using Beryl?
<flipstar> redbeard1: you using the update-manager now..?
<redbeard1> it's running after running the command in the hotogeek article
<redbeard1> (loading anyway)
<flipstar> yep could take some time..
<redbeard1> that and my PC is OLD
<redbeard1> 600 Mhz and a bit of RAM
<flipstar> it also depends on your network connection..
<redbeard1> network is 100 Kbps
<redbeard1> I got cable
<sgrover> redbeard1: I wouldn't recommend following that guide.  You *should* upgrade to Edgy, then upgrade to Fiesty, then upgrade to Gutsy....
<flipstar> nice me too :)
<redbeard1> :D
<sgrover> But that would likely break things in the process...
<redbeard1> darned if I do darned if I don't?
<redbeard1> lol
<flipstar> what stands there? which version is availible ?
<redbeard1> says my system is up to date...
<flipstar> ouch
<redbeard1> uh huh
<redbeard1> brb
<flipstar> redbeard1: did you pressed the check updates button ?
<lrobison> Dresken:  what if you start beryl with --replace ?
<Dresken> Irobison: How exactly do I do that?
<sheggah7> how do I force apt-get to install all dependencies?
<sheggah7> i get the error "<package-name> but it is not going to be installed" when trying to install enlightment*
<sub[t]rnl> sheggah7➜ sudo apt-get -f install (will fix broken)
<sheggah7> still giving me the "but it is not going to be installed" error
<redbeard1> ok IN
<redbeard1> IB*
<redbeard1> flipstar: there is no check updates button
<redbeard1> only a check button and yes I did
<flipstar> hm you could try gksu "update-manager -c -d according to http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrading-ubuntu-from-dapper-to-edgy-with-update-manager/
<redbeard1> k trying that
<sheggah7> any ideas how to solve this? http://rafb.net/p/Xxxnwc28.html
<redbeard1> w00t that seems to be giving me sumpin new
<redbeard1> new distribution releassse '8.04' is available
<flipstar> oh no thats hardy..
<redbeard1> oops
<flipstar> hm there is also a sencond method..mentioned here http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<redbeard1> doens't seem to be a way to stop it...
<redbeard1> doesn't*
<redbeard1> it's upgrading
<redbeard1> lol
<flipstar> what ?
<redbeard1> I clicked on update and it's installing and updating it
<flipstar> omg
<flipstar> just cances it..it is still downloading..
<flipstar> *cancel
<redbeard1> k canceled lol
<redbeard1> sorry it's 4:05 here and I"m tired but forcing myself to stay awake
<flipstar> ohoh
<redbeard1> so I"m trying to upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<flipstar> better upgrade to edgy first
<redbeard1> k
<redbeard1> running gksu “update-manager -c ”
<redbeard1> seeing if that does anything
<redbeard1> nope the icon hops for a bit and than goes away...
<flipstar> did you typed it with the quotation?
<redbeard1> aye
<redbeard1> but I"m gonna try
<redbeard1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<redbeard1> what this site says
<redbeard1> it's the "official" way to do it
<flipstar> yes..it is also describet here http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html#Method%202 under method 2 :)
<redbeard1> and it seems to be working VERY well lol
<redbeard1> oh bother...
<redbeard1> gksudo "update-manager -c -d" had me do that again (not stable yet)
<flipstar> yes..the -d stands for devel release
<redbeard1> ahhh ok
<redbeard1> yeah that'd be VERY bad for me lol
<redbeard1> ok method b seems to be working
<redbeard1> 'course I said that b4...
<flipstar> guess the update will take a loooong time..
<redbeard1> so far there's 2 conflicts should I be worried?
<flipstar> what kind of conflicts ?
<redbeard1> resolving dependencies
<redbeard1> now 5
<flipstar> hm
<redbeard1> that's what I said.... only a bit more colorfully
<redbeard1> I really don't wanna hafta reformat again....
<flipstar> that would be more than worst case
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> it says no solution found in allotted time
<redbeard1> try harder?
<redbeard1> and I said yes
<redbeard1> does "uncommenting a source" do anything?
<flipstar> yes of course..it makes the installer not read the uncommented source
<redbeard1> ....
<redbeard1> k
<redbeard1> what does that mean?
<redbeard1> and how do I go about uncommenting a source?
<flipstar> if you uncomment e.g. the cd source it wont install from cd..
<flipstar> you have to edit sources.list
<flipstar> which source you would like to uncomment ?
<redbeard1> uhhh
<redbeard1> effed if I know?
<xxBasYxx> I have 2 panels -> top and bottom, and i want autohide only for top panel is it possible?
<redbeard1> it says on the site:You might also want to uncomment all sources ( for in case you'll need universe later )
<flipstar> xxBasYxx: i guess not but did you try to change it for each ?
<flipstar> redbeard1: hm i dont think this is necessary
<redbeard1> k
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using iwl3945 module?
<xxBasYxx> problem is that when i open properties of second (top) panel, it opens properies only for bottom one
<fulat2k> having problems re-establishing wifi connection after system standby
<flipstar> xxBasYxx: yes i think it uses the same config file..
<xxBasYxx> :(
<xxBasYxx> flipstar: where is that  config file?
<redbeard1> fulat2k: I've seen that issue on some wireless cards do you have it set for power save?
<redbeard1> (of course hen I encountered it it was a driver issue in a windows environment)
<redbeard1> it might be the same but I'm a newbie at linux altogether
<flipstar> xxBasYxx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/68926
<fulat2k> redbeard1: that's something i haven't checked :)  thanks for the tip
<redbeard1> np d00d, I"m not sure as far as data structure goes, but I think that OS is below drivers
<redbeard1> so that's where I would start
<redbeard1> on the OSI model that is
<flipstar> xxBasYxx: did this helps ?
<homoludens> hi everyone: i'm trying to fix a problem with standby/hibernation on my panasonic laptop. i posted already on the kubuntu forum, but didn't get a response; couldn't really find anything applicable online either. could someone at least give me a clue on how to proceed?
<homoludens> what kind of processes are responsible for standby/hibernation?
<redbeard1> system settings: display: power mode
<redbeard1> err power saving
<homoludens> redbeard1: that dialogue has only one setting on my system, i.e. after how many minutes to switch of the monitor ...
<redbeard1> hmmm
<redbeard1> not entirely sure sorry
<redbeard1> I"m a newbie with linux myself
<redbeard1> and I"m on a desktop
<redbeard1> I do remember removing some sort of battery icon (power program) that I wouldn't use
<redbeard1> woudl that be it?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, there's a menu attached to the battery icon when you right-click
<SlimeyPete> not sure exactly what process it activates though
<flipstar> Sometimes hibernation in Ubuntu doesn't work with certain hardware ..
<redbeard1> was it alt+esc to bring up the process manager window?
<flipstar> right redbeard1
<redbeard1> k so bring that up and than click on the battery icon and find out what process appears?
<redbeard1> would that work?
<redbeard1> btw I"m finally downloading the edgy updates now
<redbeard1> adept had a caution symbol I hadn't noticed
<redbeard1> 256 packages I think it is lol
<flipstar> just ignore that icon in the kicker
<homoludens> guys, do your power savings menus have more options? just curious whether my laptop is incomptible with a certain component.
<homoludens> ... i suppose no one is using a panasonic toughbook here?!  :-/
<redbeard1> not on a laptop sorry bro
<redbeard1> nope OLD desktop
<redbeard1> 600 Mhz
<redbeard1> CPU
<homoludens> that's not so bad ... ! compared to the c64 i used to owe ... :D
<homoludens> good games though ;)
<redbeard1> :D
<redbeard1> yeah my old neighbor had one
<redbeard1> we didn't get a PC until win 3.x came out I think it was
<homoludens> i'm a little puzzled because i tried ubuntu, too, and hibernation worked fine there. so, is this a kde problem?
<redbeard1> could be...
<redbeard1> not sure though
<homoludens> hm, ok ...
<redbeard1> flipstar. it says 215 packages available lol
<flipstar> thats great :)
<redbeard1> 52% done w00t
<lod_> hi, on my laptop sound is played both from speakers and headphones
<redbeard1> loose adapter cord?
<lod_> how to fix this?
<redbeard1> new hadphones maybe?
<lod_> why new?
<redbeard1> have you tried making sure the headphones are plugged all the way in? (no offense meant)
<lod_> yes, they are pluged in to the end
<redbeard1> then perhaps the soft switch inside isn't tripping to shut off the ext. speakers
<flipstar> lod you can configure audio settings via kmix
<redbeard1> or that
<lod_> i've tried
<flipstar> just disable speaker and enable headphones or the other hand
<flipstar> and it didnt work ?
<lod_> no speaker tab
<redbeard1> no speaker tab?
<redbeard1> wow
<lod_> no, every different way, or no sound or playing from the both
<lod_> just front, headphones, PCM and others for the mic..
<redbeard1> sounds like it doesn't even recognise the speakers at all
<redbeard1> and thinks the speakers are headphones so it pushes sound out both
<redbeard1> driver issue?
<redbeard1> what kind of laptop is it?
<lod_> i dnon't know
<lod_> MSI Megabook ER710X
<redbeard1> it doesn't say?
<redbeard1> ahh ok
<redbeard1> none of the sites I find with google are showing any sites in english or showing audio specs..
<redbeard1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redbeard1> those might help
<redbeard1> more so than I would
<redbeard1> be able to
<Dalai> hello everybody
<redbeard1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<powerpleb> hello, this place seems quiet right now
<redbeard1> how's it goin dalai?
<redbeard1> yep it is
<Dalai> i was just wondering can you make kubuntu visually as good looking as ubuntu... I just remember seeing some computer running ubuntu and it was stuffed with eyecandy
<redbeard1> *cricket cricket*
<Dalai> im fine, you?
<redbeard1> yeah you can get the GDM desktop on Kubuntu if you like
<Dalai> is it so quiet in here red? :)
<redbeard1> and not bad at all
<redbeard1> it was till you guys showed up lol
<JohnFlux> Dalai: kde4 has the cube etc effects
<powerpleb> what's the GDM desktop? does it run with KDE?
<Dalai> haha first comer says few words and then its all *cricket cricket* :P
<redbeard1> lol
<Dalai> hmm where can i get these
<Dalai> still newbie to the whole linux system
<redbeard1> I am too
<redbeard1> GDM is Gnome and it comes with Ubuntu
<Dalai> cool *high five*
<redbeard1> ^5
<powerpleb> oic
<redbeard1> it's brown
<homoludens> Dalai: did you google for kubuntu & eyecandy?
<redbeard1> (by default)
<powerpleb> brown can be OK
<Dalai> i dont want... brown? :)
<redbeard1> I"m not a big fan of brown myself
<powerpleb> think rustic
<Jucato> which kind of eyecandy are you looking for exactly?
<homoludens> Dalai: perhaps checking the ubuntu forum / wiki might be useful too; at least you can find out what programs you should install.
<Dalai> nope homoludens, should have started with that
<Dalai> yeh ill do that
<homoludens> i support kde blue too! :D
<redbeard1> lol
<redbeard1> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dalai> otherwise ill be just spamming nonsense questions in here
<redbeard1> or use the bot :D
<redbeard1> he's a freindly fellow
<homoludens> i'm pretty much a newbie too, but kde offers so much customization ops.
<homoludens> ubuntu looks very nice & clean, though.
<Dalai> sweet nice links
<Jucato> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<redbeard1> yeah if you have a question about a certain topic
<redbeard1> hit ! and than subject
<flipstar> hm i dont like that little ubuntu style
<redbeard1> !eycandy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eycandy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbeard1> but make sure you spell it right
<redbeard1> I think I need to restart bbl ppl hasta
<flipstar> cya and gl :)
<redbeard1> ok now this don't make sense...
<redbeard1> when I try to do the update manager it says that there's another program running stopping me from running it
<redbeard1> and I'm looking at my processes and don't see any...
<powerpleb> i get that, is adept running?
<redbeard1> nope
<redbeard1> and I just shut down kicker too by accident lol
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | redbeard1
<ubotu> redbeard1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> redbeard1: try that
<redbeard1> would try to if kicker were up... how do I get that back up?
<redbeard1> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> just run it from alt+f2
<redbeard1> oh ok lol
<redbeard1> duh
<redbeard1> ty
<flipstar> did you do this aptitude thing ?
<redbeard1> trying now
<redbeard1> running depmod...
<redbeard1> doesn't seem to be doing anything else...
<redbeard1> does it usually take awhile b4 it does anything?
<flipstar> just wait anothe couple of secs..
<greatauk> Hello everyone ... was wondering if anyone could help: After updating to Gutsy my gtk apps (like firefox) start looking old-school
<flipstar> did you update to gutsy or to hardy ?
<greatauk> gutsy
<flipstar> hm
<greatauk> I've got the qt-gtk stuff ... everything looked fine before ...
<redbeard1> ah HA Adpet Manager finally came up
<redbeard1> w00t
<greatauk> changing "GTK Styles and Fonts" to "Use my KDE style in GTK apps" is turned on ...
<SlimeyPete> greatauk: check that libgtk2.0-0 is installed
<SlimeyPete> (just a thought)
<greatauk> SlimeyPete, thanks, but it is installed
<greatauk> although without dev and doc
<SlimeyPete> shouldn't need those
<flipstar> hm i had the same prob on hardy..
<flipstar> fixed it with ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<greatauk> flipstar, did you solve it?
<trixon> Is it possible to get a Konsole i the lower part of konqueror, or is that opensuse specific?
<Jucato> heh flipstar beat me to it...
<Jucato> trixon: press F8
<greatauk> gtkrc-2.0-kde already exists though ... I'll rename it and try it out
<flipstar> if it exist it doesnt make sense..
<trixon> Jucato thank you, I did not see any menu item for it
<Jucato> trixon: it's in vanilla (pure) Konqueror, but Kubuntu removed it... long story
<SlimeyPete> heh, I didn't know it did that.
<SlimeyPete> Maybe I'll actually start using konqueror now
<flipstar> greatauk: you get this wired look only on firefox ?
<greatauk> hmm
<flipstar> maybe you should just install firefox-themes-ubuntu ..
<flipstar> you can set it in firefox under extras-->addons-->themes
<greatauk> openoffice looks ok, that uses gtk, right? so maybe it's firefox specific
<greatauk> flipstar, I'll try that
<flipstar> there is a diffrence between gtk and gtk2 apps..
<greatauk> I thought almost every app was using gtk2 these days? like firefox and openoffice? (I ment to say gtk2 when I said gtk earlier)
<flipstar> there still gtk apps..dont know how its about openoffice
<SlimeyPete> openoffice is gtk2
<SlimeyPete> most gtk apps are gtk2.
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I have som problems with sound
<frojnd> I can't listen to mp3s... I think it's because of skype I used it yesterday. Restarting X ofcorse doesn't help. Any suggestions how can I get back my sound ?
<greatauk> flipstar, changing themes doesn't work ... strange
<flipstar> did you restart firefox ?
<redbeard1> what would clicking on full upgrade do in Adept Manager?
<flipstar> !mp3 | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flipstar> update all availible packets
<redbeard1> k I'll try that
<greatauk> flipstar, yeah, I did, the buttons changed so I saw that the new theme was applied, but the ugly look prevailed
<flipstar> was it ever like this greatauk ?
<redbeard1> !ubuntu version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbeard1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<greatauk> I'm looking at gimp now, and it is ugly as well
<greatauk> so it's something to do with gtk2
<redbeard1> weird it says I'm still running 6.06 dapper
<redbeard1> I thought I was at Edgy now...
<flipstar> oO
<flipstar> you did followed the guide exactly ?
<redbeard1> tried to
<redbeard1> when trying to run software updates it says: Cannot install all available updates. Some updates require the removal of further software. Use the function "Mark All Upgrades" of the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely.
<redbeard1> running sudo command....
<flipstar> didnt you already did this with aptitude
<redbeard1> aptitude?
<sveri> hi, i even tried installing kde 4 under kubuntu 7.10 which worked fine, but now, when i want to login to kde4 i get a black screen and return to kdm, does somebody know where i can look for errors?
<flipstar> right
<redbeard1> is that the same as apt-get?
<flipstar> like it was mentioned in the ubuntu-forum post.....
<redbeard1> tried to but it didn't work
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<flipstar> sveri: do you have compiz enabled when login ?
<progreSSive> does anybody know a "perl" room??
<n1tro> damn, just installed kubuntu, i'm so messed up :D
<SlimeyPete> sveri: best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<SlimeyPete> progreSSive: ##perl?
<flipstar> #Perl
<sveri> flipstar: i dont even have compiz installed
<SlimeyPete> progreSSive: sorry #perl
<flipstar> what happend n1tro ?
<sveri> SlimeyPete: thx for the hint, i'll try there too
<progreSSive> SlimeyPete, thanks :)
<n1tro> flipstar:  oh nothing special, just so much to do that don't know where to start ^^
<flipstar> sveri: hm try to login in tt1 and just run X .. to see if it is an graphical error..
<flipstar> n1tro: lol
<flipstar> you changed from windows or another linux distri ?
<n1tro> windows :)
<sveri> flipstar: ok, i'll be right back, i hope :-)
<redbeard1> I do'nt get it...
<redbeard1> don't*
<flipstar> redbeard1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052 last point
<redbeard1> I opened synaptic and marked all upgrades and nothing is marked....
<SlimeyPete> did you do an update first, redbeard1 ?
<SlimeyPete> you have to update your package lists.
<flipstar> did X start ?
<sveri> flipstar: login to tty works fine
<flipstar> great
<redbeard1> oh ok
<redbeard1> hold on
<flipstar> did X start ?
<cpk1> is there a way to figure out which client on my dhcp server is using the most bandwidth?
<n1tro> btw, i tought i'm gonna download beryl, i'm not gonna ask any help. just asking if i should even try?
<flipstar> !beryl | n1tro
<ubotu> n1tro: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<n1tro> :O
<n1tro> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<redbeard1> yeah reloaded and tried marking again still didn't work
<flipstar> hm try sudo apt-get check
<redbeard1> trying sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<redbeard1> and getting 5 conflicts thus far
<flipstar> i think these are packages that aint supportet anymore..
<redbeard1> gr8
<redbeard1> so how do I get rid of them?
<redbeard1> lol
<flipstar> what said sudo apt-get check ?
<redbeard1> havn'et run it yet
<redbeard1> haven't*
<redbeard1> waiting for other command to terminate
<redbeard1> reading package list and building dependency tree is done
<redbeard1> that's all that did
<flipstar> so no errors ?
<redbeard1> nope but I just found out where I missed 2 dappers
<redbeard1> correcting
<greatauk> you guys know what happens if I remove .gtkrc2.0?
<redbeard1> w00t that's what it was I missed 4 dappers
<Lynoure> greatauk: probably defaults to something :)
<Lynoure> greatauk: when unsure, just move it first
<greatauk> Lynoure, erm yeah ... good idea
<redbeard1> SWEET it worked
<redbeard1> you roxor flipstar
<redbeard1> wow this is going to take awhile....
<lupul> can anyone tell how do i set the clock no not change itself?
<lupul> *to not
<redbeard1> what do you mean lupul?
<redbeard1> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lupul> i set it to 13:28. i reboot and then it's 15:28
<lupul> everytime
<redbeard1> your CMOS battery might need replaced
<redbeard1> sounds like your internal clock is messing up
<lupul> no
<flipstar> lupul: do you have windows on another partition ?
<lupul> on windows it's ok.  bios it's ok. only linux changes it
<redbeard1> hmm weird than
<flipstar> ah thats becourse windows changed the time in bios
<lupul> i knoe
<lupul> *w
<vege> hi
<redbeard1> hi
<vege> I wonder if someone has a few minutes to help me with something?
<flipstar> lupul: try sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --adjust
<lupul> ok but how do i stop that? and why windows shows the correct hour and linux doesn't?
<redbeard1> with what vege?
<vege> I am very new
<redbeard1> I am too lol
<vege> hehe
<vege> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681284
<vege> that's a thread describing my problem
<vege> maybe I should go to Kubuntu forum
<Lynoure> vege: maybe you should give one line summary here?
<vege> heh ok
<vege> I want to enable my gfx 3d
<vege> but get an error message
<vege> The software source for the package
<vege> nvidia-glx-new
<vege> is not enabled.
<vege> I have been searching for answer
<redbeard1> did you add other repos like that guy suggested? and tried other drivers?
<Lynoure> vege: and you have all the relevant repositories uncommented?
<flipstar> it was 19 minutes ago did you read the post ?
<vege> looking now
<vege> I'm looking at software sources but
<vege> not sure what to do
<homoludens> hi everone: i'm having problems opening .tar.bz2 files. could someone help me out?
<vege> if I am too nub for this channel I understand
<Lynoure> homoludens: what kind of problem?
<redbeard1> no your not
<homoludens> the files in question are dictionaries for stardict: http://stardict.sourceforge.net
<homoludens> for example: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_fr.php
<redbeard1> I"d be glad to help if I had any better ideas
<redbeard1> but I don't
<flipstar> homoludens: just typ tar -xf <filename>
<homoludens> i followed the advice on :http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php
<flipstar> or use ark oder file-roller
<vege> how do I enable additional repositories?
<homoludens> yeah, but i won't open it keeps telling me that it's not a bzip file ... altough it's supposed to be!
<jeremiah_> hi everyone!
<redbeard1> what package manager are you using?
<vege> hello
<homoludens> also tried buzip2, but doesn't work either ...
<redbeard1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flipstar> just try an file <packagename>
<vege> adept
<flipstar> maybe its corrrupt
<homoludens> the files won't open in ark either.
<jeremiah_> does the kubuntu dvd gutsy gibbon already have java jre 5?
<redbeard1> poop I don't have it memorised
<homoludens> i downloaded the files previously under windows, and they were alrigh tthere.
<redbeard1> and I can't open it while term is running
<homoludens> could someone give it a try to see whether they un-tar alright? any dictionary file would be fine.
<vege> *shrugs* lol
<redbeard1> Hey flipstar how do you add repos to adept again?
<flipstar> homoludens: maybe you should try do redownload
<jeremiah_> i dont know or i dont see the diff. between the livecd and the dvd
<jeremiah_> does the kubuntu dvd gutsy gibbon already have java jre 5?
<flipstar> redbeard1: adept-->edit sources or similar
<redbeard1> no clue jeremiah I"m working on getting edgy atm
<flipstar> jeremiah_: guess it is in the repos
<vege> manage repositories?
<flipstar> im working at hardy
<redbeard1> yep that one
<vege> I have 5 tabs
<redbeard1> ok
<redbeard1> what do they say?
<vege> kubuntu s/w
<vege> 3rd party s/w
<vege> updates
<vege> authentication
<vege> Stats
<jeremiah_> ok
<redbeard1> anything that says add repositories?
<vege> I read somewhere someone said to enable universe, multiverse etc
<redbeard1> aye
<vege> all fall under Ku S/w
<redbeard1> I"m running on an older version so I got no clue what your looking at...
<vege> lol
<flipstar> just make check restricted vege
<vege> nothing says add repos
<redbeard1> I"m just giving best guesses atm
<vege> check restricted?\
<flipstar> due nvidia is closed source you have to enable restricted right
<vege> yes
<redbeard1> oh yeah that's right
<homoludens> flipstar: yeah, i think re-downloading the files worked. strange though ... :-/
<redbeard1> enabled restricted
<vege> ok
<homoludens> flipstar: thanks.
<vege> that's all?
<redbeard1> err enable
<flipstar> it probably was just a courrupt file :)
<redbeard1> try it and see if it works lol
<flipstar> yes vege now update und retry
<redbeard1> 2h 9 minutes
<redbeard1> man alive it's huge
<frojnd> on the ati/amd site is a linux driver for my graphic card mobility x1400, how can I install I can't find any instructions on their site. An is there a packge for installing this driver ?
<vege> it wants to download an update when I closed after checking restricted
<redbeard1> good do it
<david__> hello all. is there a way to remove ALL statusbars in konqueror? i removed one with ViewT0_ShowStatusBar=false in profiles/webbrowsing!
<flipstar> !ati | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vege> kk brb
<redbeard1> lol
<flipstar> david__: wow why dont you try konqueror itself ?
<flipstar> under settings->toolbar
<vege> it's now greyed out the nvidia driver in the restricted driver section
<redbeard1> is there a check in the box beside it?
<vege> oops nope, I didn't go to administrator mode  =P
<flipstar> aight
<redbeard1> :D
<vege> something is happening
<redbeard1> w00t
<vege> is downloading
<vege> adept batch
<vege> where you from redbeard?
<redbeard1> Ohio, yourself?
<vege> Sydney, Australia
<redbeard1> cool
<vege> hot
<vege> we're in Summer lol
<redbeard1> no it's cool here
<redbeard1> :P
<vege> woot, driver enabled >  needs restart
<redbeard1> sweet
<vege> be back soon
<redbeard1> k
<vege> thnx to all for help
<redbeard1> np
<vege> free porn for everyone
<redbeard1> w00t
<vege> lol
<redbeard1> heh anyone ever seen that vid?
<vege> there's more than one porn vid
<redbeard1> (WoW char.s singing about the internet is for porn)?
<vege> ; )
<vege> let's keep it kleen
<vege> =)
<redbeard1> I am
<redbeard1> lol
<vege> be back shortly
<redbeard1> just saying...
<redbeard1> hasta
<redbeard1> 7AM
<redbeard1> and this won't be done for another 2 hours
<jeremiah_> is there an application for kubuntu that i can use to make cd labels? or a counterpart of MS Publisher
<vege> yay it worked thanks champions
<vege> now to rest of ET install
<jeremiah_> is there an application for kubuntu that i can use to make cd labels? or a counterpart of MS Publisher
<flipstar> cdlabelgen or disc-cover
<Lynoure> jeremiah_: glabels in not for kubuntu, but it's good
<flipstar> jeremiah_: disc-cover or cdlabelgen
<vege> you're very knowledgeable flipstar
<jeremiah_> really?how do iget it?
<flipstar> just use adept and search for it
<flipstar> use use the konsole with sudo apt-get install cdlabelgen
<Lynoure> jeremiah_: sudo aptitude install glabels
<jeremiah_> thnk uvery much!\
<flipstar> vege: no i just used apt-cache search :)
<jeremiah_> but im using kubuntu gutsy
<flipstar> doesnt matter
<vege> but you knew how to use apt-cache search lol
<flipstar> hm thats no art
<redbeard1> it is if your me
<redbeard1> what is it?
<jeremiah_> flipstar do you know how to install a printer pixma ip1880?
<redbeard1> I"M bored I"m gonna go play a game....
<jeremiah_> flipstar do you know how to install a printer pixma ip1880?
<flipstar> there is a nice printer wizard on kde
<flipstar> did you tried ?
<jeremiah_> yeah i tried but no luck
<jeremiah_> no driver for pixma 1880
<flipstar> hm did you checked manufactors website for drivers ?
<jeremiah_> hehe nope
<vege> OK I'm about to try to install enemy territory
<david__> flipstar: its not in the toolbar menu
<vege> use Konsole or Kate?
<n1tro> hey is there a way to get access to konsole relatively easily?
<n1tro> like bind a key for it or something
<flipstar> you can set one..
<n1tro> okay thanks :))
<flipstar> david__: you wanted to disable all toolbars right ?
<flipstar> this is possible from there..(konqueror-->setting-->toobar)
<flipstar> i just tested
<david__> flipstar: i want to disable the Statusbar
<vege> how do I execute this file? >>>
<vege> et-linux-2.60.x86.zip
<flipstar> you have to unzip first
<flipstar> david__: oh
<david__> flipstar: yeah
<david__> flipstar: viewT0_showstatusbar=false in profiles/webbrowsing does it for the first tab.
<vege> now it's a file
<vege> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Lynoure> n1tro: there is yakuake
<niall_> sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<niall_> should do it
<n1tro> yo Lynoure!
<n1tro> what's that?
<n1tro> omfg i love you thanks! :D<3
<n1tro> it's amazing
<vege> command not found
<niall_> you need to be in the same directory as the file
<Lynoure> n1tro: :)
<niall_> clearly
<vege> not sure what you mean
<Lynoure> n1tro: that was the fastest   puzzlement --> love  I have ever seen :)
<niall_> well where it is?
<vege> put file in home?
<niall_> *is it
<vege> is on desktop
<niall_> well do cd ~/Desktop
<niall_> then do it
<vege> thnx
<n1tro> heh^^
<niall_> the terminal starts in your home folder by default, so if you're wanting to do things to files which aren't in there you gotta navigate to them, or but the location in front of the file name
<vege> didn't like that command either
<niall_> ok
<niall_> first off
<niall_> right click the file, goto permissions, and make sure you've got the executable box ticked
<vege> it was unchecked, now it is
<vege> will try again
<niall_> ok
<vege> working
<niall_> awesome
<niall_> that's pretty much how you install all id linux games
<vege> error
<niall_> ERROR
<vege> error while loading shared libraries
<niall_> unlucky
<vege> libgtk-1.2.so.0 cannot open
<niall_> well if you're on KDE you probably don't have that
<vege> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<vege> that's a guide to setup
<vege> am I asking too much?
<vege> my first day here
<niall_> no
 * Dr_willis missed the question :)
<vege> I don't want to be annoying
<niall_> it's not like I work here or anything ;p
<vege> lol
<niall_> you should download that library then
<niall_> try
<vege> Dr Willis am trying to install this software
<niall_> sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<vege> thnx niall
<Dr_willis> instlling some gnome stuff?
<vege> use adept to do this?
<niall_> he's installing Enemy Territory
<niall_> but it complained that it needed that library
<niall_> it must have a GTK GUI installer or something
<Dr_willis> I aint played that in years. :)
<Dr_willis> Yes i think it does.
<niall_> all the other id games just have text based installers
<vege> ET is still very popular
<flipstar> it is an online game only or ?
<Strangework> Hm! I should re-download ET!
<Dr_willis> I play RTCW:ET every so often.
<vege> it is multiplayer
<Strangework> I had problems with my old computer
<vege> that's the game
<niall_> you should get ETQW ;p
<Strangework> but it is dead now
<vege> QW I don't like
<niall_> why not?
<Strangework> My friend has that, it looks quite captivating!
<vege> there's so many reasons
<niall_> lol
<niall_> I think it's pretty good
<vege> we have a hundred or so people I play ET RTCW every day lol
<niall_> W:ET ;p
<vege> do I use Adpet to find that file?
<Dr_willis> Been playing The Valve TeamFortress lately :)
<vege> I've never looked for a file before
<Dr_willis> !find  libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0, libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc, libgtk2.0-0 (and 114 others)
<Dr_willis> use its serach feature.
<niall_> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<niall_> would do
<Dr_willis> !find  libgtk-1.2
<ubotu> Package/file libgtk-1.2 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> Yea - 1.2 may not even be around :)
<Dr_willis> and it seems its not
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install   libgtk2.0-0
<niall_> it's libgtk1.2
<niall_> turns out
<Strangework> eh, newer version shouldn't hurt
<vege> should I put the exe file into a specific directory?
<niall_> no
<niall_> where it is really doesn't make any difference
<vege> so I type sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 in the search window in Adept?
<niall_> no
<niall_> you type that into a terminal
<vege> I only installed this OS yesterday
<niall_> ;p
<vege> yep I thought so lol
<niall_> or you could type libgtk into the search thing in adept, find it on the list and right click it and goto install
<g2g591> vege: searching for and instlalling libgtk2 in adept would do the same thing
<niall_> but that's a lot more effort ;o
<vege> now back to install
<niall_> if it has a GUI you should just be able to click on it really
<vege> libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<vege> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<niall_> you probably have to get 1.2 then
<vege> although the console seemed to work
<flipstar> try libgtk2.0-0-dev
<vege> it seems I already had it
<niall_> lol
<niall_> try just opening the installer normally, rather than at command line
<Dr_willis> this is ET  You are trying to install? not RTCW:ET ? or am i confused. :)
<vege> yes I did and same message
<flipstar> with 1.2 ?
<niall_> you should get 1.2 then
<niall_> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<niall_> it must require it or something
<vege> it's opening kate now
<Dr_willis> libgtk1.2-common - Common files for the GTK+ library
<Dr_willis> libgtk1.2 - The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X
<niall_> kate is a text editor
<niall_> why you opening that?
<flipstar> btw kate is damn nice :=)
<Dr_willis> Becuse the file is not set executable - would be my guess
<vege> I left the zip file zipped and clicked the exe from within that
<vege> it opened kate not me
<niall_> Dr_willis: I already made him do that
<vege> righto 2 secs
<Dr_willis> within the zip...  Hmm.. dont think ya want to do it that way
<vege> ok, here's the gui message I get
<rip_curl> hi guys!
<vege> You are running a x86 machine with glib-2.1 OS : Debian GNU/Linux
<vege> above that it says >>
<flipstar> hi rip_curl :)
<niall_> vege: what are you doing? ;]
<vege>  .setup6859: error re that file
<vege> hmmmm
<niall_> right ok
<vege> I think it says something about that error in the setup thread
<vege> br
<vege> brb
<niall_> vege: so what have you done so far?
<vege> enabled the exe
<vege> permission
<flipstar> exe..?
<flipstar> isnt it a .run package ?
<vege> yes it is
<flipstar> okay..
<rip_curl> look guys, help plese
<rip_curl> need to connect to remote server via ssh with private key
<rip_curl> what is shell command\
<flipstar> then just type sudo $HOME/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Dr_willis> He could install the game as a user.  no need for sudo. :) thats now ive installed it in the past.
<vege> ok flip
<Dr_willis> ssh ip.of.the.machine             Is about th extent of my SSH-Skills heh
<vege> command not found
<vege> the .run file is on desktop
<niall_> vege: where is the file? ;]
<niall_> ok
<niall_> did you spell it right?
<vege> I copy and pasted
<flipstar> hm did you moved that file ?
<vege> nope
<niall_> ok
<niall_> try this
<vege> it's starting
<niall_> cd ~/Desktop
<vege> I must have copied a space
<niall_> lol ;]
<vege> same setup error message
<flipstar> rip_curl: you can specify an identify file with the -i option <ssh -i [user@]hostname>
<flipstar> argh + keyfile
<niall_> is there an error printed in the terminal?
<rip_curl> can you write example please
<vege> yes >> I'll repeat it
<flipstar> without options the default is read in ~/.ssh/identity
<niall_> just copy it all and put it in a pastebin
<rip_curl> wow
<flipstar> for more info just type man ssh | grep ident
<vege> I'm trying once more and this time it's going way slower
<niall_> vege: what are you doing?
<vege> how do I copy console text?
<niall_> select it
<niall_> then right click and goto copy
<rip_curl> just select it
<vege> it doesn't
<rip_curl> and right click
<rip_curl> shift+select
<Dr_willis> or select and middle click :)
<vege> it's like a gui in console
<niall_> huh?
<flipstar> you can also exec the command with an '> file'
<vege> it is
<flipstar> then just open 'file'
<vege> I'll just have to type the error message
<niall_> take a screenshot
<niall_> because I have no idea what's going on
<kalib> exit
<vege> screenshot taken
<vege> now what?
<niall_> put it on the internet somewhere
<flipstar> just upload it :)
<flipstar> e.g. http://imageshack.us/
<vege> righto
<vege> this is very frustrating
<niall_> what is?
<vege> I believe I'm saving it as a JPG but after upload it says it's an invalid file type
<Dr_willis> May be easier to practice cutting/pasteing :)
<niall_> it's a gui error apparently
<niall_> so he can't copy/paste it
<Dr_willis> ahh.
<Dr_willis> Dont ya hate dialog box's that dont let ya select text.
<Dr_willis> or worse when they state some command you Proberly really DO want to cut/paste... and they dont think of that.
<flipstar> hm you could upload it to http://fast-load.net/ .. so we could get it anyway..
<Dr_willis> well its bed time for me.  Night all.
<stf> Hi. What package do I need for the qt4 examples?
<vege> http://www.fast-load.net/index.php?pid=10091774
<vege> it's getting late here too
<niall_> ;p
<flipstar> oh it still that libgtk issue..
<vege> yep
<vege> different error number though
<niall_> did you not do 'sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2'?
<stf> they don't seem to be in qt4-dev-tools or qt4-doc
<flipstar> raher libgtk1.2-common
<vege> yes I did and it said I already have it >> I believe that's whgat it said
<niall_> that was when you tried to install 2.0
<flipstar> try sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-common
<vege> will do
<niall_> have you not tried pressing that big OK button?
<flipstar> oh right lol
<rip_curl> xxx@xxx-kde:~/.ssh$ ssh -i identify user@host.com
<rip_curl> user@host.com's password: (PASSPHRASE)
<rip_curl> Permission denied, please try again.
<flipstar> the pass is right ?
<rip_curl> xxx@xxx-kde:~/.ssh$ ssh -i identify user@host.com
<flipstar> the keyfile is in the dir ?
<vege> Reading package lists... Done
<vege> Building dependency tree
<vege> Reading state information... Done
<vege> E: Couldn't find package libgtk1.2-common
<rip_curl> yes
<rip_curl> it's name is identify
<rip_curl> it must login by passphrase
<rip_curl> but it didn't asked it
<rip_curl> it asked users password
<flipstar> yes it uses the keyfile..
<flipstar> hm i dont know ssh very well
<niall_> vege: have you tried just pressing OK on the installer?
<rip_curl> but I can connect with this file via putty
<rip_curl> =)
<vege> there is no OK button
<niall_> on that screenshot you sent me
<niall_> it says OK at the bottom ;p
<niall_> you're running this OS: 'OK'
<vege> yep I tried that
<vege> it's just a pic,
<niall_> what did you try?
<vege> pressing the OK button lol
<flipstar> rip_curl: hm the keyfile is synced with the server ?
<niall_> clicking it?
<vege> I press Enter and get a new screen
<niall_> yes
<vege> License Agreement
<niall_> then what?
<flipstar> what says this new screen ?
<niall_> accept it
<rip_curl> I can login using this keyfile with putty-ssh clent at this comouter
<vege> only option is exit
<flipstar> yes..scroll down
<niall_> you probably have to scroll down to the bottom of it first
<vege> it says 8% in lower RH corner but
<vege> doesn't seem to scroll further
<stf> found them /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/qt4-examples.tar.gz
<flipstar> just press pagedown ..
<vege> even with window dragged long
<vege> yes pg dwn works lol
<niall_> :P
<flipstar> rip_curl: hm ~/.ssh/identity didnt exits before ?
<vege> still at bottom only option is exit
<vege> no agree or disagree
<vege> 2 secs
<vege> having scrolled to bttom and hitting exit I h=get the agree/disagree option
<flipstar> rip_curl: maybe the filename is wrong..but it should import it from keyring..sorry i dont know
<niall_> lol
<vege> so I agree and am offered an install path
<vege> but
<vege> I get error message
<niall_> what error message?
<vege> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<vege> no directory there?
<niall_> ;o
<vege> need to create?
<flipstar> did you ran it as sudo vege ?
<vege> I simply clicked the run file
<vege> it took off from there
<niall_> :P
<flipstar> yeah then you have to install it into your home dir
<vege> move file to home?
<niall_> no
<niall_> install it there
<flipstar> rip_curl: maybe they can help you in #openssh
<flipstar> right it asked you for an path..
<flipstar> just choose your home dir
<vege> path =
<vege> how do I word it?
<flipstar> e.g. /home/vege/ET
<niall_> the /usr/ folder is owned by the system, you can't install there with out super user privileges. So either run the installer again with sudo or install to your home directory
<niall_> yer
<niall_> where vege = your login name
<rip_curl> ok
<flipstar> right but in the screeny it is :)
<niall_> ;]
<vege> please enter path in which to create the symbolic links?
<flipstar> wherever you want it
<flipstar> e.g /home/vege/Desktop
<vege> default is /usr/local/bin
<rip_curl> vege CONSOLE>OPTIONS>KEYBOARD>UNIX KEYBOARD for copy/paste in shell =)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<vege> rp curl go for a night surf lol
<Roy_M> Hi, I am just wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a usb keyboard on my kubuntu system. Does anyone know the command that will show me all the attached usb devices?
<vege> what's a symbolic link?  a shortcut?
<flipstar> right
<vege> thnx
<vege> Do you want to install startup menu entries?
<vege> what's that?
<flipstar> an entry in start menu..
<flipstar> aka kmenu
<vege> right
<vege> holy shit
<vege> it's installing
<vege> =P
<niall_> :P
<niall_> you could have isntalled it ages ago if you'd just pressed OK ;o
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> lol
<vege> no I pressed OK bro, I told you it's a non=responsive gui window lol
<vege> ok guess what?
<vege> now I have to patch it
<Yattie> hi all : me need help here
<flipstar> mice in konsole isnt supported i guess
<niall_> it's not a GUI, it's a text based installer
<vege> it acted like a GUI
<niall_> :P
<flipstar> its faked ;)
<Yattie> how can i use broadcom wireless on latest kubuntu without using fixed cable to active the restricted driver plz
<stdin> Yattie: you can't, it needs to download the firmware from broadcom so it need a net connection
<flipstar> Yattie: maybe you have luck and there on an install cd ..
<flipstar> but since it falls under restricted i dont think so
<Yattie> can i use ndiswrapper ?
<stdin> flipstar: even if the package was on the installer, the firmware won't be
<Yattie> mmm i do ve the broadcom windows driver cant i use the ndiswrapper for that ?
<stdin> Yattie: you can try I guess
<vege> I'd really like to thank you guys for your support
<vege> very very very nice of you
<niall_> ;]
<vege> ;)
<vege> the update isn't a .run file
<niall_> uh oh
<vege> it's et.x86
<vege> how to exe it
<niall_> well give executing permissions and try running it
<niall_> see what happens
<vege> leave until tomorrow?  lol
<vege> it is set as exe already
<vege> clicking doesn't execute it
<vege> sudo et.x86
<vege> O_o
<stdin> vege: try with ./et.x86
<vege> sudo ./et.x86??
<vege> doesn't work
<flipstar> error msg ?
<vege> sudo: ./et.x86: command not found
<niall_> oh
<niall_> vege: are you running 64bit Kubuntu?
<flipstar> you are in the right directory ?
<vege> take it out of it's folder?
<vege> 32bit
<niall_> that's ok then
<flipstar> no just cd to it
<niall_> but yeah, you need to be in the right place first
<vege> yes that's right
<vege> thnx
<Neo> hi everybody
<vege> cd Desktop sudo ./et.x86
<vege> error
<Neo> I have a problem with network file sharing
<flipstar> vege first cd to Desktop then exec..
<stdin> vege: "error" isn't descriptive ;)
<flipstar> or cd Desktop;sudo ./et.x86
<Neo> I shared some folders through samba, other pcs running windows can see them but can't browse
<niall_> how do I compress things with z7?
<Neo> why?
<vege> sudo: ./et.x86: command not found
<niall_> lol
<vege> yes did cd Desktop first
<flipstar> niall easiest think is ark for that
<stdin> vege: type "ls" to see of the files is there
<flipstar> or file-roller
<Neo> someone?
<aukerman> how can i make a server on kubuntu 7.10
<flipstar> which kind of server aukerman ?
<vege> Is sudo: ./et.x86??
<flipstar> Neo: do you have other linux machines to test in the network ?
<Neo> no
<flipstar> vege nur just ls
<flipstar> *no
<vege> just type Is?
<stdin> vege: lower-case L not I
<flipstar> Neo: so comes there an error msg when trying to access ?
<vege> kk
<Neo> yes, the error says they are not readable
<flipstar> hm did you checked permissions ?
<vege> Enemy Territory 2.60b  firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz
<vege> et                     NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<vege> ET-2.60b-linux.zip     pbsetup.run
<vege> etded                  ubuntuzilla-4.4.5-0ubuntu1-i386.deb
<Neo> yes
<aukerman> flipstar: i need to share my conection with a windows xp pc
<stdin> !paste | vege, plase use pastebin
<ubotu> vege, plase use pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flipstar> your internet connection aukerman ?
<aukerman> flipstar: i have a non routed dsl moden and a switch
<vege> ok ubotu
<flipstar> hm isnt there in option for in knetworkmanager ?
<aukerman> flipstar: cable moden i mean
<stdin> vege: "et.x86" isn't on your desktop then
<flipstar> im not using it
<vege> it's in a folder
<vege> now it is
<flipstar> vege then cd to this specific folder..
<stdin> vege: so you need to cd into the folder "cd folder"
<Roy_M> Hi, I have a really bad problem with my usb keyboard. It works fine to navigate the gurb menu and to type in my password at the splaxh screen, but as soon as I get into kubuntu my keyboad stops responding
<aukerman> flipstar: yes i want to share my internet connection
<vege> my result - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53955/
<flipstar> isnt there an option in knetworkmanager aukerman ? im not using it
<niall_> ah ha
<niall_> you may have to run that in your ET directory?
<aukerman> flipstar: if its there, i did not find it...
<niall_> vege: where did you install ET?
<aukerman> flipstar: i think there isnt
<vege> ok will try using cd
<vege> in HOME dir
<niall_> in it's own folder though right?
<vege> yes
<niall_> well what's that?
<vege> Home/ET
<niall_> ok
<niall_> move et.x86 into there
<niall_> then run it
<flipstar> hm you could try this here aukerman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<aukerman> flipstar: i will check it out . thanks]
<vege> hmmmm
<vege> it already has an et.x86 file there
<niall_> that's probably the file the patch is replacing then?
<vege> ok
<niall_> is that all that was in the patch, that one file?
<vege> 2 files
<niall_> what else?
<vege> et.x86 and etded.x86
<vege> I replaced them both
<niall_> yer
<niall_> well that's it in then
<niall_> ;]
<niall_> you're good to go
<vege> so no exe then
<niall_> you don't have exes in linux
<vege> ok I'll boot up
<vege> ok
<vege> I am a nub
<niall_> I can tell ;D
<vege> meanie
<niall_> :<
<niall_> <3
<vege> well it works but it's not very good
<niall_> what's up?
<vege> it's like my gfx card driver sux
<niall_> yer
<vege> in Windows it's very slick
<niall_> you should enable the restricted drivers
<vege> I did
<vege> I just checked that
<niall_> have you restarted since you've done it?
<vege> it's super laggy even moving the cursor
<aukerman> what is the defalt root password?
<niall_> there is no root password
<aukerman> defaulti mean
<vege> yes restared since enabling restricted driver but not since game install
<vege> will reboot
<niall_> you don't need to after installing things
<vege> guys, again >>>  thanks a bundle
<niall_> hmm
<vege> =)
<vege> it's 2am I need sleep
<vege> cyas
<aukerman> you mean my main user account is the root acount?
<niall_> no
<aukerman> so how do i start a root session?
<niall_> what are you trying to do?
<aukerman> sorry iḿ a noob.... kkk
<aukerman> this:   type all the following commands in a root terminal, DO NOT use sudo.
<flipstar> sudo -su
<flipstar> then youre root in konsole
<aukerman> whoa!!!
<aukerman> thanks
<vege> a reboot did it
<vege> it's silky smooth now
<niall_> :D
<niall_> success
<vege> goodnight and take care
<niall_> you too
<niall_> nn
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  :-)
<aukerman> flipstar: when i write: echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward
<aukerman> flipstar: i get this error mess : bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward: No such file or directory
<stdin> aukerman: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward
<llutz> ip_forward with R
<stdin> yeah, but use tee not > too :)
<llutz> echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<stdin> llutz: fail
<stdin> needs to be done with root privs
<stdin> "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<aukerman> flipstar: i get this: bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<llutz> stdin: he made sudo -su before (some lines above)
<aukerman> thanks
<stdin> llutz: that's "Not A Good Thing (tm)"
<aukerman> now it works
<aukerman> it is echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<llutz> stdin: i´his error is a typo in" /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foward "
<stdin> llutz: no, I mean "sudo su" is bad, calls pam's auth twice, "sudo -i" is better
<llutz> stdin: wasn't my advice
<stdin> same message to flipstar then ;)
<flipstar> right..i just didnt knew better..
<pd> #ubuntu-es
<ibou> hi
<flipstar> i just prefer sudo -su becourse i modified my shell a little bit :)
<aukerman> theres one las thing to do
<aukerman> "Add the line "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" to /etc/sysctl.conf"
<stdin> !away > word
<stdin> flipstar: sudo -i calls the login shell, like su. using su with sudo auths you to root then logs root in *again* with su
<aukerman> which one is better?
<aukerman> i will have problems if i usu -su?
<stdin> flipstar: wait, you're using "-su", that confused me a bit ;)
<aukerman> i will have problems if i use -su?
<word> stdin: it's an alternate nick..i didn't change it on my own i must've reconnected and had a ghost in the middle of the night...
<stdin> flipstar: there's no need for the "u" part
<flipstar> oh sry for that :)
<stdin> flipstar: I thought it said "sudo su", that little '-' is all important :p
<stdin> aukerman: no
<flipstar> so with the '-' i still dont need the u ?
<aukerman> <flipstar> sudo -su
<aukerman> [12:06] <-- red has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<aukerman> [12:06] <flipstar> then youre root in konsole
<stdin> flipstar: the -u option is for user, which defaults to root anyway
<flipstar> okay..thanks
<aukerman> thatś what ive done
<aukerman> an ive got root@.....
<stdin> aukerman: that's fine with "-su", but the "u" is not necessary, "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" both work
<Raizard> i have a problem with my nVidia D drivers: if i install it by clicking on "Use Nvidia Driver" in the restricted manager, when i reboot there are a lot of orizontal lines on my screen and colors are low. Do you know what can i do?
<apostol> драсти
<jussi01> apostol: can we help?
<flipstar> !ru | apostol
<ubotu> apostol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apostol> ниче не понял.......
<flipstar> !ru > apostol
<stdin> apostol: /join #ubuntu-ru
<batis610> i have a problem... firefox is no more executing javascript.... i don't understand, it was working 10minutes ago
<flipstar> did you changed something ?
<batis610> flipstar: no
<batis610> flipstar: konqueror neither
<flipstar> hm and youre sure it still is enabled ?
<flipstar> setting->content->javascript in firefox
<batis610> flipstar: yes it is already
<flipstar> did you tried different javascripts ?
<batis610> flipstar: like...
<flipstar> ..javasripts websites..
<raduan> hello
<raduan> anybody can help me
<batis610> flipstar: give me a one and i'll told you what.... anyway it's working here http://www.w3schools.com/js/tryit.asp?filename=tryjs_switch
<flipstar> batis610: you could try this.. http://celtickane.com/webdesign/jsspeed2007.php
<batis610> flipstar: it works.... what's wrong mith my page then :(
<flipstar> sry i dont know javascript very well .. try ##javascript
<batis610> flipstar: thks anyway
<Roy> does anyone here know how to turn off the single click thing in kde4
<Raizard> I have installed nvidia 3D drivers, but now my screen has a lot of orizontal lines
<Raizard> what can i do?
<Raizard> i'm looking at the xorg.conf file but all seems ok
<flipstar> no error message ?
<Raizard> no
<Raizard> only this lines
<Raizard> they're very small
<flipstar> which graphic card you have ?
<Raizard> nvidia Geforce 7300 LE
<gregor> Hi @all
<flipstar> a desktop pc .. ?
<Raizard> yes
<ubuntu_> Hello there, hope im not intruptin' I have just loaded up a kubuntu live disk, and when i try and use the built in msn client, it crashes when it trys to login.  Is this because it is not installed to hdd?
<Raizard> wait... configuration file is changed
<Raizard> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Raizard> it's changed
<Raizard> may i reboot to see if it works?
<flipstar> it may enough to restart the xserver..but restarting the system is safer
<Raizard> ok so i restart and the back
<Raizard> then*
<Raizard> back
<Raizard> it works now
<Raizard> great
<flipstar> great
<Raizard> ^^
<Raizard> now i can play Wow here =D
<flipstar> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Raizard> emh... how can i use Compiz?
<Raizard> is it installed by default like Ubuntu?
<savetheWorld> Hi all  is there a way to use apt to check what version of VLC resides in the current LTS repositiories?
<SlimeyPete> savetheWorld: you can use packages.ubuntu.com via a web browser
<savetheWorld> thanks, I'll tak a look!
<savetheWorld> *take
<savetheWorld>  *dang dingers
<savetheWorld> *fingers
<flipstar> !compiz | Raizard
<ubotu> Raizard: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<savetheWorld> (look! recursive typos!)
<SlimeyPete> savetheWorld: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/vlc
<savetheWorld> wow!
<savetheWorld>  SlimeyPete thank you.
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<Raizard> thankyou flipstar
<flipstar> does anyone know how i can increase timestamp_timeout in /etc/sudoers ?
<frojnd> don't wannt to be pain in the ass but I have this problem for a quite a long time and noone since to had it before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681666   When I play moviese in full screen picture isn't sharp. Can someon help me solve this problem out ??
<niall_> ..
<niall_> well is the video really low res?
<llutz> flipstar: take this as an example http://debaan.blogspot.com/2007/02/sudo-sudoers-examples.html
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: try different output modules in vlc
<flipstar> damn thats complicated..
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: (you have to switch on Advanced Mode first by clicking the box in the bottom-right corner of Preferences)
<flipstar> hm i'll try that thanks llutz
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, and than?
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: switch on Advanced Mode then go to the output modules on the left
<SlimeyPete> try a few different ones
<SlimeyPete> xv is usually best
<SlimeyPete> but gl isn't bad
<SlimeyPete> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<SlimeyPete> you do need to ensure that DRI is working too (xv and gl won't work without it)
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, now not only the picture is still bad it even FLICKERS :S
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: then try a different module. Keep trying - perhaps one will work well.
<bcochofel> Hi, I need to install postgresql client 7.4 on gutsy. Where can I find it?
<pietjephuck> bcochofel: apt-cache search postgresql | grep client
<niall_> if he's got a low res video and he's stretching it to fullscreen, it's never going to look good
<niall_> really
<bcochofel> pietjephuck: gets version 8.2.6
<pietjephuck> bcochofel: I know :(
<bcochofel> pietjephuck: is there any repo that I can use for that?
<pietjephuck> bcochofel: Not that I know of
<Raizard> i've installed compiz but when i do compiz --replace it says:Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Raizard> No whitelisted driver found
<Raizard> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Raizard> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<ibou> do someone know what is "integrated NIC" in the bios  ?
<llutz> ibou: the onboard network-adapter
<ibou> llutz it's the ethernet card ?
<bcochofel> pietjephuck: what about feisty backports ?
<llutz> ibou: yes
<pietjephuck> bcochofel: That might work
<ibou> llutz: thanks
<pietjephuck> bcochofel: is 8 not backwards compatible?
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, I set it to opengl and thi seems to work but if there are fast movement in a movie I can see like a black line sometimes, like it stukcs now and than. Should this do something with my resolution or refresh rat e?
<bcochofel> pietjephuck: nop
<bcochofel> under psql \d doesn't work for 7.4 databases
<billyd> Is there a way to install a new version of Kubuntu without repartitioning the disk and starting from scratch? It is easily done in FC and SUSE
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, like, the picture would be cutted into 2 pices
<ibou> i also have : "media card and 1394" in my bios. I know that 1394 is for network but what is  media card ?
<flipstar> billyd: update-manager handles that..
<billyd> OK - I saw a tab for it a while back but not now.  Is that part of Adept?
<flipstar> no it is for its self
<billyd> OK
<billyd> Thanks
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: try "glxinfo | grep -i direct" in a terminal, see if Direct Rendering is turned on
<SlimeyPete> if not your machine may be using software rendering which is not very good
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, direct rendering: Yes
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: hmm, odd. I'm out of ideas now to be honest, sorry.
<jcgkffycs> If I have my home directory on a seperate partition and I re-install the root, reformat and reinstall, then I tell the installer to mount my home partition as home and i tell it to create my user name will it just leave my user or will it over write my user data in /home/usr/?
<frojnd> SlimeyPete, me too :s
<flipstar> frojnd: does this happen with every video ?
<flipstar> even dvds ?
<frojnd> flipstar, all videos
<frojnd> dvd I haven't tryed yet
<frojnd> but I'm preety sure it's the same
<flipstar> hm you also tried mplayer..?
<BluesKaj> frojnd, what resolution is your scrn set at ?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, srcn ?
<flipstar> screen
<linuxtom> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> screen / monitor
<frojnd> BluesKaj, I think at   Modes           "1200x800"
<flipstar> frojnd: you even tried postprocessing @vlc player ?
<frojnd> flipstar, what do u mean ?
<frojnd> If I've c hange any output device ?
<flipstar> goto fullscreen in the video then right clock..there is a postprocessing menu
<flipstar> *click
<linuxtom>  i do an automatic install with preseed.cfg but it don't use the nvidia driver for my graphic card. Someone can help me ?
<BluesKaj> I agree with flipstar , try the VLC player and before anything else make sure DVDs are also poor
<linuxtom> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/device/driver select nvidia
<linuxtom> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/autodetect_monitor boolean true
<linuxtom> this is the content in my preseed.cfg
<ibou> i have "media card and 1394" on my bios (onboard device). Do someone know what is it ?
<linuxtom> Firewire ? ibou
<ibou> linuxtom: don't know
<frojnd> flipstar, ok set it to the highest, I still see on the moment like picture would be cut to the pieces
<BluesKaj> ibou, 1394 is you firewire input
<flipstar> set the output back to default..
<linuxtom> nobody use preseed.cfg to make install ?
<ibou> BluesKaj: media card can be my micro car, sdcard drive ?
<BluesKaj> ibou, do ' lspci ' in the terminal and post it in pastebin
<ibou> ok
<flipstar> linuxtom: no, where did you get it from ?
<linuxtom> it's to make automatic install with the debian installer
<frojnd> flipstar, if I set it back to default movie flickers: it  goes like slooow, in normal mode and in full screen mode
<ibou> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53961/
<frojnd> BluesKaj, and the picture isn't sharp, I can see squares..
<james__> Hello All.. I installed kubuntu last night and I'm haveing a couple of issues was wondering if someone has a moment to try to help
<flipstar> what..u changed it back to default and now its different then before ??
<Steinar> hello!! :D
<frojnd> flipstar, yes
<flipstar> wired!!
<flipstar> do you have codecs installed proberly ?
<BluesKaj> ibou, now what are you trying to set up ...sound or video or... ?
<frojnd> flipstar, I gues.. the problem is I think I've installed too much...
<flipstar> oh
<ibou> BluesKaj:  i want to disable in my laptop bios every devices i don't use to save  power
<flipstar> why dont you just remove that packages you installed.. ?
<ibou> BluesKaj: i don't use ethernet and bluetooth
<frojnd> flipstar, it's a long time since I've installed it & can't remember the name
<flipstar> hm since when do you have these issues ?
<frojnd> flipstar, what are the most common packages for installing all the codecs ?
<frojnd> since I've installed gxine I think... but I allready removed it
<BluesKaj> ok ibou , not too familiar with laptops and wireless and bluetooth
<flipstar> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ibou> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> <---desktop
<ibou> someone knows what is "module bay device" in my bios ?
<Steinar> noen norske her som har kjempelyst til og hjelpe meg?
<Steinar> someone who knows how i can get my D-link wireless card get "activated" ?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Steinar
<ubotu> Steinar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Steinar> Im using kubuntu ?
<flipstar> you can check with cat /etc/*release
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands
<Steinar> cat ?
<Steinar> im a noob in linux :S
<Steinar> but now it klickt :S
<Steinar> error error error :S
<Steinar> im restarting it :P
<Steinar> i think that was it... but i still dont have network :S
<james__> How do I change the font size on my log in screen? I installed last night and when I boot the "user name" and "password" are huge and hard to see on the screen.
<flipstar> james__: it is specified in xorg.conf
<tim__> yo
<sigma16> yo
<sigma16> i need an ftp program any suggestions
<flipstar> vsftpd is great
<james__> flipstar: Thanks I'll look that up and see what I can find out, just wasnt sure where to start.
<flipstar> sigma16: oh wait you mean ftp client ?
<sigma16> yea
<flipstar> use filezilla ;)
<flipstar> james__: the first screen solution entry will be used
<sigma16> ok
<sigma16> i also need help with setting up a local server
<sigma16> mysql and apache...
<sigma16> i dont plan to use my pc as a server tho
<james__> flipstar: And I should set it to what my desktop is, right?
<sigma16> ??
<flipstar> yes that make sense james__ but if you use other screen solution e.g. for games let them in
<sigma16> yo
<sigma16> can eny 1 help me with mysql & apache setup?
<flipstar> #mysql & #apache
<james__> flipstar: Thanks I'll see what I can find out and try to fix it, new to linux and still in my learning curve.
<flipstar> oh
<sigma16> flip
<sigma16> no 1 in there is talkin
<jussi01> !lamp | sigma16
<ubotu> sigma16: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flipstar> !guidelines > sigma16
<sigma16> jussi
<sigma16> where would i get it?
<sigma16> wait
<sigma16> link
<sigma16> didn c that
<frojnd> flipstar, ok I've removed all the codecs that I can remember and in VLC movies still can't play properly, but than I tryed in MPlayer and everything is ok
<sigma16> jussi
<jussi01> !tab > sigma16
<frojnd> one q. If I install vlc all settings are saved in ~/.vlc ?
<frojnd> even when I --purge remove vlc ?
<jussi01> frojnd: should be afaik
<sigma16> k
<sigma16> that link doesnt tell u how to install on gutsy
<sigma16> only older installations of kubuntu
<sigma16> jussi01:  it doesnt say how to install it on gutsy
<jussi01> sigma16: I think you will find its the same as feisty
<frojnd> I'm trying to open wmv clip with mplayer and I get  error: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll   How can I get rid of this error ?
<jussi01> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<linuxtom> someone can help me to configure preseed.cfg
<sigma16> jussi01: i got aptitude failed(100)
<flipstar> linuxtom: why dont you install the nvidia driver by yourself ?
<jussi01> sigma16: it seems to work here.
<sigma16> jussi01:  when i do sudo tasksel install lamp-server i get aptitude failed (100)
<jussi01> sigma16: I cant help you further, sorry
<ibou> désactivei have "internal cellular" in my bio but i have no idea about what is it.
<ibou> oops
<ibou> i have "internal cellular" in my bio but i have no idea about what is it.
<ibou> bio=bios
<linuxtom> flipstar: It's for a student class and i do a bootnet to reinstall all the pc each week
<jussi01> ibou: I suggest you consult your motherboard manual
<ibou> jussi01: thanks but i have a dell laptop and they didn't give it to me
<linuxtom> flipstar: by default ubuntu use vesa and not nvidia
<james__> OK.. one more question (this time, LOL) Where do I find the xorg.conf file?
<SlimeyPete>  /etc/X11
<flipstar> you should make a backup before editing..
<james__> OK. so open /etc/X11 in Kate.. back-up and then edit the file?
<flipstar> correct
<flipstar> but without generall knowledge you shouldnt edit anyway..
<james__> so what would I do to get my log in screen "normal" size?
<james__> Guess I am confused.
<jussi01> james__: iirc, there is a virtual something orother line, that needs commenting
<flipstar> james__: it is well documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<james__> Great, Thanks again. I'll read that. Thanks again.
<flipstar> instead of nano i would use kate .. it is more user friendly
<james__> I can do that. :)
<flipstar> and instead of gdm you have kdm ;)
<james__> :)
<blekos> hello
<blekos> why kubuntu doesnt recognize the command quota?
<earthcreed> You have to install it.
<SlimeyPete> blekos: "quota" is only usually used on servers. You have to install it.
<earthcreed> sudo Apt-get install quota
<blekos> i c
<sigma16> i got error aptitude failed (100)
<smeril> i had some problems installing adobe flash and now i have reinstalled ubuntu, what is the name of the correct flash plugin to use?
<earthcreed> So does the kubuntu community have any place where thoughts on the nokia trolltech buyout are collected?
<flipstar> not specificly - as far as i know but you can try
<flipstar> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<djdarkman> smeril: try  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla
<sigma16> ...........
<smeril> do i have to install firefox before?
<flipstar> yep
<djdarkman> smeril: what browser are you using in the first place?
<earthcreed> smeril: That is tricky Adobe changed a binary blob and ubuntu folk are still working on re-packaging it.
<flipstar> for egdy and dapper it already is donw
<sigma16> i got error aptitude failed (100) when trying to install lamp
<smeril> konquer
<djdarkman> smeril: don`t know how does the new flash player work in konqueror, I use opera and firefox, sorry I can`t help you there
<sigma16> yo
<sigma16> can some 1 help me
<sigma16> i keep typing up my problem and i get shunned...
<sigma16> plz..
<smeril> what is the comand for download and installing firefox
<smeril> ?
<sigma16> open adept
<sigma16> and type in firefox
<hydrogen> apt-get install opera
<smeril> thanks
<sigma16> i get aptitude failure (100) when trying to install lamp
<jpatrick> !aptfix > sigma16
<jpatrick> !repeat > sigma16
<smeril> when i type firefox i get many options
<maznaz> !repeat > maznaz
<sigma16> smeril
<sigma16> it should just be plain firefox
<sigma16> i think its the first choice?
<ScorpKing> sudo apt-get install firefox
<sigma16> jpatrick:  tyits installing
<sigma16> scorp
<sigma16> hes in adept..
<sigma16> i think
<smeril> everytime i try to install from adept it says that an error has occured what can i do about that?
<jpatrick> !adeptfix > sigma16 (this then?)
<sigma16> yea
<sigma16> my terminal wen tblue and it says installing packages
<sigma16> but its stuck at please wait... 0%
<jpatrick> !adeptfix | smeril, sigma16
<ubotu> smeril, sigma16: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sigma16> ok its moving
<smeril> i used that command and killed the process should it be going now?
<flipstar> yes smeril
<smeril> thanks mate
<sigma16> were do u guys learn all this stuff...
<jpatrick> sigma16: sitting here
<sigma16> lol
<BluesKaj> yeah, i don't have a life :)
<flipstar> a what ?
<sigma16> um
<sigma16> its stuck at this screen now
<sigma16> it says installed php5-mysql 100%
<smeril> firefox is working now but it still said that an error has occured after i deleted and installed again
<flipstar> what kind of error ?
<sigma16> jpatrick:  its stuck at 100% saying its installed
<BluesKaj> flipstar, it's a north american/brit expression... nothing else interesting in my life
<flipstar> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<flipstar> ahh
<smeril> error with unpack some file
<sigma16> flipstar: its stuck at 100% and saying its isntalled but not going back to terminal
<smeril> but firefox now is working
<adrock358> can somebody help me.   Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<flipstar> sigma16: no okay button ?
<sigma16> flipstar:  no
<flipstar> did you use adept ?sigma16
<sigma16> terminal
<smeril> when i try to install flash with the comand djdarkman gave me above it says that E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sigma16> flipstar: terminal
<flipstar> you might have to use sudo before the command smeril
<adrock358> anybody?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<smeril> i wrote it like this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla
<adrock358> help!
<adrock358> dyin here
<ScorpKing> adrock358: df -h in konsole. any partitions 100% used?
<sigma16> adrock
<jpatrick> !ask | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flipstar> more information please adrock358
<smeril> when i try sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a » it says that the status data area is locked by another process
<flipstar> error isnt enough
<flipstar> !error | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<adrock358> no
<sigma16> flipstar:  ??
<adrock358> scorpking, no
<flipstar> did you closed adept smeril ?
<smeril> no
<flipstar> then close it..
<flipstar> and try again
<sigma16> flipstar:  heloo?
<ScorpKing> adrock358: o ok. when do you get the error?
<flipstar> sigma16: still nothing ?
<adrock358> scorpking.  i'm on like cd, and need to install updated to my hd.  i've mounted my hd, and am chrooted in
<sigma16> flipstar:  no button
<adrock358> scorpking.  pls hold on
<flipstar> no finished msg ?
<sigma16> it says installed
<sigma16> and 100%
<adrock358> scorpking http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53963/
<flipstar> then it is installed sigma16
<sigma16> ok how do i use it
<sigma16> lamp
<BluesKaj> smeril, then you have apt still open in the terminal trying to install something or adept is open or both... you can use only one pkg manager at a time .
<ScorpKing> adrock358: you might have to turn swap on
<adrock358> scorpking how?
<sigma16> flipstar: how do i use it? also do u got the link to the lamp page?
<adrock358> please
<sigma16> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ScorpKing> adrock358: sudo swapon /dev/<disk>
<g2g591> adrock358: swapon /dev/yourswappartation
<adrock358> thank you both very much.  hold on pls
<smeril> i closed all programs and did that unlock comand and tried again with installing flash from the terminal and it sayd that the program might be to old or something with the sources are wrong
<sigma16> flipstar:  how do i use lamp?
<flipstar> check that url sigma16
<sigma16> i did
<flipstar> i dont know about mysql check #mysql
<sigma16> but it gives options on installing
<miladen> How do i set my photoshop in wine to the right fonts? it just tells me that it cant find the fonts (which is fair enough)
<sigma16> php mysql and apache
<sigma16> but isnt that what lamp just did
<sigma16> ?
<flipstar> i dont know about mysql check #mysql
<BluesKaj> smeril, use adept to install flash
<sigma16> ??
<adrock358> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53964/
<smeril> i also tried again from adept and it crashed with error signal 6 sigabrt
<g2g591> miladen: have you installed msttcorefonts? if not, do so
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<hannes_> hi. anybody know of a good tutorial on how to install winXP next to Kubuntu?
<adrock358> scorking, g2g51 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53964/
<ScorpKing> !dualboot | hannes_
<ubotu> hannes_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<miladen> g2g591 is taht the  package name?
<smeril> it is still saying that error message on adept everytime i am trying to install
<g2g591> miladen: yep
<smeril> but this time it crashed
<sigma16> flipstar:  ??
<flipstar> sigma16: join #mysql maybe they can help
<sigma16> flip
<ScorpKing> adrock358: it has to be the swap partition
<sigma16> they yell at me to come back ehre
<sigma16> saying its not what they do..
<miladen> g2g591 thx
<ScorpKing> sigma16: go try
<hannes_> but when I have kubuntu already installed then installing XP is more complicated?
<flipstar> the other way it is better hannes_
<ScorpKing> hannes_: yes. you'll have to install grub again
<ScorpKing> !grub | hannes_
<ubotu> hannes_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flipstar> windows might corrupt you grub
<miladen> g2g591 any configurations required?
<hannes_> okay.. thanks
<smeril> here is the crash report http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53965/
<BluesKaj> smeril, reboot
<smeril> ok
<sigma16> it says i have apache2 installed
<g2g591> miladen: i dont think so
<g2g591> sigma16: have you looked (and done) all of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sigma16> im installing php5
<smeril> i am back
<sigma16> g2g591:  it gives me 2 mysql choices... for mysql-server mysql-server & mysql-server -5.0
<ScorpKing> mysql-server
<smeril> when i try to start adept it says that another process is using it. I just resterted the computer
<ScorpKing> !aptfix | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sigma16> ok i did all the install
<adrock359> scorpking, what's swap partition?
<sigma16> ok this is dumb ques
<sigma16> how do i search a config file in terminal
<sigma16> my mind is not working today >_<
<ScorpKing> !swap | adrock359
<ubotu> adrock359: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<flipstar> maybe theres a probem transmitting packets over the neural network sigma16 ?
<adrock359> scorpking.  my browser crashed.  you said i have to mount swap partition, rihgt?
<flipstar> sigma16: locate <file>
<ScorpKing> adrock359: yeah. you're in chroot..
<adrock359> scorpking.  is this the partition live cd uses for ram?
<ScorpKing> adrock359: no
<adrock359> ok
<sigma16> ok
<sigma16> how do i aquire my internal ip...
<flipstar> ifconfig
<smeril> it is still saying an error has occured everytime i am installing or reinstalling a program with adept
<sigma16> it gives my lyk 5 diff ones...
<sigma16> 127.0.0.1?
<flipstar> no..
<flipstar> try www.myip.nl
<smeril> error when downloading a packet it says  or that an arkive would damage the packet
<ScorpKing> sigma16: ifconfig eth0
<adrock359> scorpking  how do i finf the path of my sawp?
<flipstar> sudo fdisk -l
<sigma16> ScorpKing:  that doesnt give me an ip
<flipstar> the website ?
<ScorpKing> adrock359: you don't. sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and look what's the swap aprtition
<flipstar> then try http://myip.name/?tab=myip sigma16
<noam_> how can i find out the dvd burner model i have in kubuntu?
<sigma16> ra0 gives :192.168.1.103
<ScorpKing> sigma16: then that's it
<flipstar> thats an internal ip ..
<sigma16> is it possible to make my pc act as a server if im on a wireless network?
<ScorpKing> yes
<sigma16> right now i only plan to use this for stuff i develop
<sigma16> with a router?
<sigma16> um
<ScorpKing> yes
<sigma16> permission denied to save settings
<flipstar> your ip is 68.37.97.52 sigma16
<sigma16> to /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<sigma16> ra0 gives me the ip of :192.168.1.103
<ScorpKing> sigma16: you have to enable port foward on the router to that box though
<flipstar> ra0 ?
<sigma16> yea'
<flipstar> ..
<flipstar> whats that
<sigma16> i have eth0 lo ra0
<ScorpKing> flipstar: wireless
<flipstar> oh
<sigma16> so should i use my real ip or the one ra0 gfives me?
<ScorpKing> for what?
<flipstar> what do you need it for ?
<sigma16> bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<sigma16> it says to put my internal ip
<flipstar> yes then the ra0 one
<sigma16> k
<sigma16> problem tho
<ScorpKing> sigma16: that will be the routers address i think
<sigma16> it wont let me save it
<phroughy> !enter | sigma16
<ubotu> sigma16: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sigma16> but i like it as a punctuation :(
<sigma16> flipstar:  it wont let me save the config file
<sigma16> flipstar:  it says permission denied
<mackxzman> anyone know what happened here? http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii219/maxmanbe/?action=view&current=DSC00587.jpg it was like this on a fresh install
<ScorpKing> sigma16: you root?
<sigma16> im in terminal
<sigma16> and im the only user on the pc
<flipstar> try sudo it
<sigma16> how..
<flipstar> put sudo before..
<sigma16> ctrl + o is writeOut
<jpatrick> sigma16: sudo want-you-want
<jpatrick> what-*
<sigma16> im editing the config file in terminal...
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: it might be the resolution
<sigma16> only saving option is to do ctrl+o to save it
<flipstar> mackxzman: looks like a bad screen resolution ..
<mackxzman> ScorpKing: too high? because it loks really sharp, and if it were the wrong res it would look like crap, right?
<phroughy> sigma16: you could quit (ctrl-x) then type sudo nano /file/your/editing and then make the changes again and save it
<mackxzman> loks = looks
<flipstar> mackxzman: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: if i look at the background it looks too high yes
<flipstar> i would say to low ..
<mackxzman> but it's only the case on the logon screen
<mackxzman> everything else is fine
<flipstar> see the link above..
<sigma16> saved
<sigma16> i didnt sudo it when i opened
<sigma16> ....
<sigma16> >_<
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: press <ctrl>+<alt>+<keypad+> and see if that helps
<mackxzman> alright, gonna try that out :)
<ThomasD> ScorpKing: you meen <keypad->
<flipstar> ScorpKing: the prob is only at login
<ScorpKing> ThomasD: + or -.
<ThomasD> ScorpKing: i know, was just being a bitch
<flipstar> does it work there too .. ?
<sigma16> flipstar: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sigma16> when i type mysql -u root in terminal
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: there's a vga=xxx in /boot/grub/menu.lst that you can change the resolution up till the login screen
<flipstar> sigma16: i exactly now nothing about mysql
<linuxtom> flipstar: a piece of answer for my problem xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/autodetect_{monitor,mouse,video_card} boolean false
<phroughy> sigma16: i had that error once, but i dont have any idea how i fixed it...
<sigma16> ............
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: vga=xxx is a kernel option btw
<phroughy> sigma16: i'm pretty sure google saved me
<ScorpKing> sigma16: there's no root password
<articpenguin3800> how can i control my cpus throttling
<mackxzman> ScorpKing: there's no vga= in my menu.lst :s
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: in the kernel line?
<sigma16> ScorpKing:  how do i fix?
<phroughy> sigma16: um, i'm trying to remember... i think that the user that runs the mysql daemon must have acess to the .sock file
<flipstar> articpenguin3800: have you enabled the this feature in bios ?
<mackxzman> nope
<mackxzman> nothing
<articpenguin3800> yes
<ScorpKing> sigma16: unless you've changed the root password just leave it blenk to connect
<ThomasD> mackxzman: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<articpenguin3800> what program can i use?
<flipstar> intel or amd ?
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: you might have to add it.
<ThomasD> mackxzman: check the font sizes in that file
<sigma16> ScorpKing:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<articpenguin3800> Amd sempron 3800
<ScorpKing> sigma16: hm.. try google
<flipstar> try athcool
<articpenguin3800> ok
<sigma16> ScorpKing: i am no luck rly...
<articpenguin3800> i found a program kpowersave
<ThomasD> articpenguin3800: kpowersave is da best
<Steinar> hello?
<phroughy> Steinar: hello
<Steinar> maby you phroughy want to help me?
<jussi01> !ASK | Steinar
<ubotu> Steinar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phroughy> Steinar: sure, but my battery might die soon
<articpenguin3800> !kpowersave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpowersave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma16> jussi01:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<BluesKaj> smeril, can you install anything at all , for example synaptic ?
<jussi01> !pm | sigma16
<ubotu> sigma16: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sigma16> flipstar: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<articpenguin3800> g2g
<MDU> selam bu programda divx çalışmıyormu
<jpatrick> !pt > MDU
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Steinar> okey: i innstalld kubuntu, i innstalld MCE, i wanna get the wireless D-Link Dwl-510 to work, i have downloaded NetworkManager, but i dont get my wireless router up... what do i do?
<smeril> why does it says that it cant find the catalog when i am trying to navigate in terminal
<phroughy> sigma16: make sure that mysqld is running and make sure the correct .sock file is specified in the my.cnf
<sigma16> ok i got it to run
<phroughy> Steinar: you want to get your wireless router working? does your local wireless card work?
<smeril> i want to acces flash player wich is installed in my home catalog
<ScorpKing> mackxzman: here's one more - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/lilo-vga-modes-152575/
<Steinar> phroughy: im a noob, this is my first time im trying linux, so .sock file dosnt tell me a shitt :S
<djdarkman> hello, I wanted to start kde4 version of kontac, and I got this /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeprint.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<djdarkman> what should I do?
<phroughy> Steinar: the comment about the .sock file was directed at sigma, and please watch your language
<Steinar> phroughy: i know it work... it work perfectly...
<phroughy> Steinar: which one doesn't work?
<Steinar> :S
<flipstar> djdarkman: is this all ?
<djdarkman> flipstar: yes
<BluesKaj> smeril, perhaps you could explain to us more clearly what exactly you are trying to do ? home catalog = home folder ?
<phroughy> djdarkman: maybe your missing the kdeprint library
<flipstar> hm you followed exactly http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php ? djdarkman
<Steinar> phroughy: the card itself work, i first downloaded Ubuntu, and that did all by itself... but when i put in Kubuntu it didnt find the proper driver or something...
<adaran> hey everyone.
<djdarkman> flipstar: yes , kdeprint is already the newest version.
<phroughy> Steinar: sorry, my battery is about to die, try googling your specified card and kubuntu, or ask someone else for help
<Steinar> ok :)
<Steinar> thank you... :D
<adaran> can anyone tell me which kernel module i have to load to get binary nvidia driver support?
<smeril> i downloaded adobe flash and it is in the folder home and i want to acces the installation file from the terminal
<flipstar> you might try to remove kde4base and install instead of these kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace djdarkman
<djdarkman> flipstar: djdarkman@Darknet2:~$ locate libkdeprint returns /usr/lib/libkdeprint.so.4 and /usr/lib/libkdeprint.so.4.2.0, but there is no libkdeprint.so.5
<flipstar> yes kde4base is already old..
<BluesKaj> smeril, what is the file extension ?
<smeril> i am using instructions from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<flipstar> adaran: you have to install the whole package..driver will next boot loaded automaticly
<adaran> flipstar, err, no it won't, sorry
<smeril> In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<adaran> flipstar, i used to have an ati card, and i've made some creative modifications wrestling with the various incarnations of the demon that is the ATI driver
<djdarkman> flipstar: I don`t have kde4base installed and no other old kde4 libs
<adaran> flipstar, so at the moment, i'm just trying to figure out which kernel module is the right one, and what the difference between nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy is
<BluesKaj> smeril, , where did you download the file to?
<flipstar> the just install the kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace djdarkman
<adaran> flipstar, also the module seems to be in the wrong directory
<smeril> to desktop and extracted to home
<flipstar> legacy is for old hardware ..
<flipstar> new is .. .. new
<djdarkman> usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5			    libs/kdelibs5 [universe]
<djdarkman> is kdelibs5 considered old?
<adaran> hmm i've had "nv" disabled in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, not sure if that is related to nvidia though
<flipstar> djdarkman: no .. guess not try to install it
<smeril> but
<flipstar> adaran: you said you had a ati .. guess you cant overtake you modifications easily..
<flipstar> to nvidia
<adaran> flipstar, yeah, i'm trying to undo them. they were just workarounds to get it working
<flipstar> ah
<BluesKaj> smeril,in the terminal copy and paste or type  ./flashplayer-installer
<adaran> ati's way too expensive. $x and you still have to buy an nvidia card, to get a usable system =/
<smeril> it cant be found it says
<flipstar> the nvidia module is just called nvidia
<stdin> djdarkman: don't know where you got kontact from, but it's nothing we packaged (KDEPIM was not released with 4.0.0)
<flipstar> cd to the place youve downloaded it first, smeril
<djdarkman> stdin: realy?
<djdarkman> does that mean that I installed an "old" konctact kde4?
<smeril> can you show me how to do that
<adaran> flipstar, well, no nvidia.ko for me atm. however, is there even such a thing as a nvidia.ko? i found a script that switches between nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy, for example
<stdin> djdarkman: yeah, it was considered un-ready for release
<adaran> flipstar, ah, nm
<BluesKaj> smeril, in the terminal type : cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<adaran> flipstar, removed the DISABLED_MODULES="nv" part, reinstalled restricted modules
<adaran> flipstar, now i have it
<djdarkman> gues that explains why it`s incompatible with the kde4.0.0 stdin ...
<adaran> flipstar, it's loaded \o/
<flipstar> great :)
<adaran> i'll be back in a second to annoy with my questions about getting twin-dvi output to work =)
<adaran> brb
<stdin> djdarkman: I think (not 100%) the old kdepim and it's packages should have been removed on upgrading to 4.0.0
<quilty> is it possible to add devices(partitions) to the "Storage Media" folder? My normal partitions are listed correctly but those from my softwareraid aren't :/
<smeril> it dosent work
<BluesKaj> smeril, then type : ./flashplayer-installer
<fyrmedic> Is 64bit worth going to? I have been using 32 bit because I had heard that there is not a lot of packages available for 64 bit yet
<stdin> djdarkman: ahh, it's has a >= dependency rather than a =, so guess it wouldn't
<sui>  hi
<flipstar> there are little benefits for 64bit i think
<djdarkman> stdin: maybe a conflict should be added to the new 4.0.0 packages then against the old kde4pim :)
<stdin> djdarkman: I'll put up a bug report and poke a few people with it
<BluesKaj> smeril, it's not supposed to work yet , your changing to proper directory with the 'cd install_flash_player_9_linux command.
<smeril> http://pastebin.com/m126f754f
<djdarkman> thanks stdin it might help some other kontact-lovers who can`t wait to try the kde4 version of it
<BluesKaj> smeril, once you've changed to the right directory then type: install_flash_player_9_linux
<X9nLinuxX> how would I do a global search for an app installed last night that does not want to show up in K menu?
<smeril> comand is not found
<BluesKaj> oops smeril type ./flashplayer-installer
<smeril> from what directory
<smeril> ?
<BluesKaj> from install_flash_player_9_linux
<smeril> i have navigated to home
<BluesKaj> default
<BluesKaj> smeril, home is the terminal default directory
<smeril>  when i start terminal it says smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ and when i do cd it looks like this   smeril@smeril-laptop:/home$
<flipstar> default is /home/<username>
<flipstar>  /
<BluesKaj> you don't need to navigate to home, smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ is "home"
<flipstar> just cd to Desktop/flash-player-installer or similar
<BluesKaj> flipstar, that's what Ive been trying to explain to him
<flipstar> or open the directory on the desktop and then just press F4
<BluesKaj> he needs to cd install_flash_player_9_linux , then ./flashplayer-installer
<flipstar> the f4 shortcut just opens a konsole in current dir :)
<flipstar> with konqueror
<sigma16> how do i create a desktop shortcut for something via terminal?
<flipstar> just make a text file
<smeril> it dosent work it says that comand cant be found
<sigma16> ?
<BluesKaj> not on my kb , flipstar
<smeril> katalog dosent exist
<flipstar> oh wait sigma16
<BluesKaj> what command smeril?
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ ./flashplayer-installer
<smeril> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$
<flipstar> right click then make shourtcut or similar sigma16
<BluesKaj> smeril, first do this : cd install_flash_player_9_linux ...can you do that ?
<slyboots> Hi, Anyone any advice on how to get the brightness keys from a Thinkpad working in kubuntu, they worked fine in Gnome but seem to be broken in KDE
<sigma16> flipstar
<sigma16> via terminal
<flipstar> yes
<sigma16> i know the program name
<sigma16> i just dont know where
<sigma16> its located
<sigma16> when i install stuff via adept...
<flipstar> then type locate <name>
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ ./flashplayer-installer
<smeril> bash: smeril@smeril-laptop:~$: kommandot hittades inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ bash: ./flashplayer-installer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<smeril> bash: bash:: kommandot hittades inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ smeril@smeril-laptop:~$
<flipstar> sigma16: you want to search for a packet ?
<djdarkman> smeril: chmod +x http://darknet2.eof.hu/Snapshots/
<BluesKaj> smeril , Read Above PLS!
<djdarkman> ohhh
<sigma16> i installed mysql admin
<sigma16> mysql-admin
<flipstar> okay..
<BluesKaj> gawwwd help me !
<sigma16> but how do i make a desktop shortcut
<sigma16> for it?
<djdarkman> smeril: I meant chmod +x flashplayer-installer
<sigma16> i did run cmd
<sigma16> to open it
<BluesKaj> ok , i'm outta here ...too many cooks!
<flipstar> right click on desktop then create new..shortcut or similar sigma16
<LockesRabb> anyone know how i can either lock or hide a folder?
<flipstar> hrhr cya BluesKaj
<flipstar> LockesRabb: just edit permissions
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ chmod +x flashplayer-installer
<smeril> chmod: kan inte komma åt "flashplayer-installer": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$
<flipstar> hide it with a dot before the name LockesRabb
<flipstar> smeril ..
<LockesRabb> tried the dot before the name, it's still visible
<flipstar> cd to the flash player installer ..
<Dragonatha> how do I start .x11 files?
<flipstar> maybe you have enabled view hidden files in filebrowser ?
<slyboots> Anyone any idea?
<djdarkman> smeril: that means you didn`t download the flashplayer from adobe
<flipstar> no  .. slyboots you have hotkey-setup installed ?
<smeril> i did
<djdarkman> smeril: did you unpack it?
<flipstar> he just isnt in the right dir ..
<slyboots> flipstar, According to apt.. Yes.
<smeril> yes to home
<flipstar> but the flashplayer is not in home smeril
<djdarkman> smeril: type ls | grep flash
<djdarkman> and paste me the output
<flipstar> there will be no
<LockesRabb> flipstar, thanks, i went in terminal, added dot to it, now it's not visible in either gui or terminal (unless i use ls -a)
<LockesRabb> which is the point, i don't want the folder to be easily seen, thats all
<LockesRabb> appreciate the help
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<smeril> bash: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$
<slyboots> So doe sthis hotkey-setup have a configuration program I can run or.. ?
<LockesRabb> flipstar, in case you missed it, thanks for your help.
<grul> maybe khotkey
<grul> or khotkeys
<flipstar> i didnt missed LockesRabb
<flipstar> np
<slyboots> grul, Nope, no such progarms
<grul> :(
<djdarkman> smeril: that`s not what I wrote
<smeril> you wrote  chmod +x flashplayer-installer but terminal translated that to that adress
<[Hazz]> Hi
<djdarkman> smeril: type these commands in the order I write them to you pleaase:
<djdarkman> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<djdarkman> tar xvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<slyboots> Damn this is annoying..
<[Hazz]> Can anyone help me. Im using kubuntu 7.10, and I whant to install realplayer but i dont know how to install it
<djdarkman> cd install_flash_player_9_linux/
<djdarkman> ./flashplayer-installer
<flipstar> real | [Hazz]
<flipstar> !real | [Hazz]
<ubotu> [Hazz]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Hazz]> yeah realplayer
<[Hazz]> ok
<flipstar> slyboots: hotkey-setup --configure isnt working ?
<flipstar> You might try installing xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config ..
<slyboots> "hotkey-setup" : command not found
<sigma16> 68.37.97.52
<sigma16> it works!
<sigma16> yo
<sigma16> flipstar:  how would i setup a mailserver?
<flipstar> !search mailserver just select one..install and read the man
<ubotu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, themes, ge, browsers, eye candy, recon-#ubuntu-offtopic, tv, flash, editors, swap
<flipstar> wtf..
<flipstar> <ubotu> Found: postfix, mda, smtp, mailprotocols, mua, mta, mail server, mailserver
<giuseppe> hi, can you help me about adept-manager^
<ta2> i just burnt a Kubuntu 7.10 amd64 disc and i can't get the disc to boot, any ideas?
<giuseppe> when I run it appears this voice
<giuseppe> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in a terminal as root and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<blizzzek> hi
<flipstar> !adeptfix | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Steinar> anyone that can tell me how to innstall NDISwrapper?
<sigma16> flipstar:  how do i configure a domain to go to my site without just doign a redirect or cname thingy/?
<flipstar> slyboots: theres a bug report for that .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/134756
<slyboots> Im using KDE :P
<ta2> anyone know?
<giuseppe> ubotu: I tried, but nothing
<slyboots> And thats not the bug at all..
<flipstar> giuseppe: "Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in a terminal as root and see if it helps to resolve the problem." did you try that
<hoglund> I need help with installing realplayer, on my Kubuntu 7.10 how can i install realplayer
<giuseppe> ubotu: yes, I already tried it, but nothing
<flipstar> slyboots: right..maybe you want to check out this http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/12/brightness-buttons-in-lenovo-thinkpad.html
<giuseppe> ubotu: wit apt-setup appears: command not found
<flipstar> giuseppe: what did you do ?
<giuseppe> flipstar: what do u mean?
<flipstar> before this error appeared
<slyboots> Right, did.. nothign at all
<slyboots> Those scripts work though because brightness works in gnome
<giuseppe> well, I don't know exactly, last time I used it, I installed tetris
<flipstar> slyboots: you have an lenevo ?
<flipstar> giuseppe: maybe you can try sudo apt-get install -f
<slyboots> flatface, Aye, Lenovo R61
<giuseppe> this is the answer:
<giuseppe> E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<giuseppe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flipstar> slyboots: then read the comments ;)
<flipstar> giuseppe: is adept or synaptic open ?
<slyboots> I did, did not find much help
<giuseppe> flipstar: adept
<flipstar> slyboots: even this.. ? http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/12/brightness-buttons-in-lenovo-thinkpad.html#comment-5177514569101085401
<slyboots> Beyond a mention "This hack does not work on a Lenovo R61"
<smeril> thanks guys my flashplayer is now working but my sound dosent work
<flipstar> further ..
<slyboots> What? the example? Yup, tried it
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> giuseppe: it CANT working if adept is open
<flipstar> just read the error message ..
<redbeard1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<giuseppe> flipstar: well I try again with sudo apt-get install -f, ok?
<flipstar> did you had adept open before ?
<slyboots> Ah, Sorry my bad  :P I pasted it in wrong
<slyboots> Its working now x.x Thanks flipstar  :)
<flipstar> then you dont have to giuseppe
<flipstar> great
<giuseppe> flipstar: now this is the answer:
<giuseppe> E: Il tipo 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' non è riconosciuto alla linea 77 nella lista sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list
<giuseppe> E: La lista dei sorgenti non può essere letta.
<redbeard1> w00t I got edgy
<flipstar> omg
<flipstar> gutsy is up to date ..
<redbeard1> I'm thinking about just downloading 7.10 though
<redbeard1> and burning it
<SlimeyPete> it's usually easier than upgrading, in my experience
<SlimeyPete> I always install fresh
<redbeard1> this is taking FOREVER
<flipstar> yes you would had update to feisty first ..
<redbeard1> good lord
<redbeard1> ok bbl guys
<flipstar> bye
<redbeard1> hasta
<giuseppe> flipstar: any suggestment
<giuseppe> ?
<flipstar> sry i dont speak your language..
<flipstar> try it in english
<giuseppe> flipstar: well, I try to translate
<giuseppe> flipstar: E: Impossible obtain lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<giuseppe> flipstar:  and then
<flipstar> this comes when you start adept ?
<jussi01> !adeptfix | giuseppe
 * jussi01 waits...
<flipstar> ubotu lags very hard ..
<stdin> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> giuseppe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<stdin> !lag | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: You have lag, I don't have lag
 * stdin pets ubotu
<flipstar> !botsnack great job ubotu
<flipstar> dont youre right about 91ms ..
<giuseppe> ubotu: I also tried it, but nothing, when I run adept-manager appears the same message:
<flipstar> *damn
<adaran> what do i (nvidia card, latest binary driver) need for desktop effects (composite is working) and how do i check whether or not its working ?
<stdin> giuseppe: ubotu is a bot
<stdin> !compiz | adaran
<ubotu> adaran: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<`Zmax`> lol
<`Zmax`> we peppì
<giuseppe> the message is this one: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in a terminal as root and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<flipstar> <ubotu> "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" is great
<giuseppe> I click OK and the program ends...
<flipstar> you did the adeptfix.. ?
<giuseppe> flipstar: what do u mean?
<flipstar> did you do the « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a » thing ?
<giuseppe> flipstar: I run it
<surgy> hey red you still there?
<giuseppe> flipstar: just done
<giuseppe> flipstar: now what I have to do?
<flipstar> try open adept now ..
<flipstar> surgy: red did left on [2008-01-29 19:52]
<giuseppe> flipstar: same problem
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get update" see if that throws errors out
<giuseppe> it doesn't work
<giuseppe> stdin: this is the answer: 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not recognized at line 77  in the sorgent list /etc/apt/sources.list
<joseluis> Bueno días, disculpen acabo de instalarme mi Kubuntu
<flipstar> did you edit that file giuseppe ?
<jussi01> !es | joseluis
<ubotu> joseluis: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stdin> giuseppe: then you need to fix that: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<giuseppe> flipstar: no
<joseluis> gracias
<flipstar> seems like you did ..
<stdin> giuseppe: you probably just need to add "deb " at the start of line 77
<inspire> Hi All!
<flipstar> press f11 in kate to see the line number giuseppe
<giuseppe> stdin: so I have to add deb?
<flipstar> yes
<BluesKaj> the cursor position on the line number is shown at the bottom
<stdin> giuseppe: so it looks like "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ..."
<giuseppe> i try
<BluesKaj> BBL
<giuseppe> stdin: nothing, sa,e error
<giuseppe> same error
<stdin> paste line 77 here then
<flipstar> then replace it with deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu main
<giuseppe> here 77 line: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<flipstar> thats all ?
<giuseppe> yes
<flipstar> which distribution are you running ?
<flipstar> gutsy ?
<giuseppe> 7.10
<giuseppe> yes
<flipstar> k then make it deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<adaran> hmm
<flipstar> could work but i dont know you other sources ..
<giuseppe> flipstar: you mean I have to sobstitute my 77 line with "deb http://archive"?.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<adaran> compiz complains about no whitelisted driver found, if i skip the checks i just get metacity...
<flipstar> just add an  gutsy main to line 77 so that it is: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<TimS> My panel has crashed.
<flipstar> the kicker ?
<TimS> What can I do? I can't find it in the proccess explorer
<TimS> The kicker yes
<TimS> Thats its name, Ill look for than
<TimS> that*
<flipstar> just run it from alt+f2
<flipstar> you also could submit a bugreport ..
<flipstar> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TimS> Thanks flipstar, it crashed when I started it again, but this time, it crashed properly and restarted it itself :P
<flipstar> oO
<charles> I installed Kubuntu for the first time today - knocks the sox off suse :-)
<TimS> And now its working find =]
<TimS> charles: Of course =]
<adaran> err
<adaran> now i have 14+ virtual desktops
<flipstar> nice
<flipstar> you can adjust in ccsm
<flipstar> the compiz config manager ..
<giuseppe> stdin: well, now it works, thanks a lot
<giuseppe> :)
<DreadKnight> so the next kde4 update it tomorow?
<charles> Hi TimS - are you an expert?
<flipstar> tagging is tommorow
<flipstar> release on 6.01
<kalib> Dragnslcr, just a release
<TimS> charles: Just a user.
<TimS> but I might be able to help if you have any problems
<TimS> flipstar > me :P
<charles> TimS - does that mean a graphics interface user like myself?
<kalib> o.O
<TimS> I mainly use GUI, but I use CLI when I need to, I am capeable of it, but its not as nice to look at :P
<TimS> What is it you need help with
<kalib> TimS, like everybody... who likes too see a black screen all the time??
<TimS> Indeed.
<charles> TimS: no this is my first time on freenode
<TimS> Ah, I see.
<raylu> kalib, i do :D
<charles> TimS: forgive me what is CLI ?
<raylu> command-line interface
<TimS> Command Line Interface
<TimS> Ooh, beat me
<raylu> lol
<kalib> raylu, well... i don't ... 2008... why should i supposed to be all the time on a black screen? i mean.. at home i wanna be in my X screen...use my programs, and have fun..
<kalib> at work..it's ok... almost all the time black screen... servers.. :p
<charles> TimS: of course - thanks
<raylu> kalib, because the gui limits you in what you can do
<raylu> and it tends to fail
<kalib> it depends on what u want
<raylu> no, it depends on whether you really want it or not :P
<kalib> well...for me, AT HOME... i mean...my multimedia files, pictures, emails, games...etc.. works fine
<kobe> small question
<kobe> how can i easy config sources.list
<kobe> or anyone have a good server
<kalib> what you mean with " easy config" ?
<raylu> kobe, if you want a "good" server, you shouldn't touch the file
<kobe> raylu: its messed up
<kalib> you can run on konsole: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<kobe> thats the prob
<flipstar> why dont you use adept ?
<samuel> I have a question about my wireless network
<samuel> If I install a new kernel (that comes with Kubuntu 8.04) how can I reload my driver then?
<samuel> I use the rt73 driver from the serialmonkey website
<flipstar> you could just modprobe it
<samuel> how?
<samuel> I have read it somewhere but don´t know where]
<samuel> where
<kobe> damn now my webbrowser dont work anymore to#
<flipstar> when you got that driver just type sudo modprobe <driver>
<samuel> So if I upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04 I could just do sudo modprobe rt73?
<flipstar> how did you installed the old one ?
<flipstar> try this again if it doesnt go alone
<flipstar> the new hardy kernel detects many wireless networks ..
<PriceChild> !hardy | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sigma16> yo
<samuel> yo
<flipstar> what do you want to day me with that PriceChild ?
<sigma16> flipstar:  it wont let me copy files to a folder
<flipstar> *say
<Dalai> anybody here that has played tremulous, and if so was it hard to get working or was it just install and play?
<sigma16> i cant put stuff in /var/www/
<PriceChild> flipstar, i didn't want to say it, because ubotu just did. Please read it or else hurt its feelings
<flipstar> checked permission ?
<PriceChild> Dalai, works ootb for me.
<Dalai> cool
<flipstar> oh thought you wrote that "<PriceChild> !hardy | flipstar"
<samuel> @flipstar Kubuntu detects it but my network connection falls 30 minutes or so
<PriceChild> flipstar, I did :) And the ! triggers ubotu.
<sigma16> is there some reason i cant copy files to /var/www/
<flipstar> i know
<flipstar> this is why im asking you what you want to say me with that..
<sgmidia> oi
<kalib> sgmidia, r u brazilian?
<Tonren> I installed Compiz-Fusion, but it's not running, and now my Alt + Tab doesn't work.
<sigma16> how do i move a file via terminal...
<kalib> sigma16, mv file_name destiny
<stdin> ^ destination
<sgmidia> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<stdin> sgmidia: stop that
<Tonren> sigma16: type "mv (file you want to move) (destination)"
<Tonren> you can hit "tab" while typing the filenames to have terminal auto-complete th enames
<kalib> sgmidia, hi..
<val0> !es | sgmidia
<ubotu> sgmidia: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<val0> !br | sgmidia
<ubotu> sgmidia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sigma16> ty
<sigma16> i need to memorize these cmd's
<sigma16> lol
<sigma16> i feal embarrased having to ask that :(
<stdin> mv = move ;)
<sigma16> ok how to edit a file via terminal
<stdin> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kalib> sigma16, that's normal... you need some time to remember it
<stdin> sigma16: several ways, nano is probably the easiest
<sigma16> sudo nano file
<sigma16> ?
<stdin> you only need sudo if it's a system file, but yes
<kalib> vim file
<stdin> son
<stdin> *don't
<stdin> vim is not for anyone who doesn't already know how to use it
<kalib> sorry... it's true.. :/
<GoaSkin> hallo... gibt es eine Lösung, um Flash mit dem Konqueror unter Kubuntu nutzen zu können? (im Netz gibts viele Crashberichte und keine Lösung)
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kalib> o.O
<zsz> what's the most newbie-friendly way to install grub? grub-install doesn't work on live cd
<darkalien_> hi
<GoaSkin> well... is there a solution to make use of the flashplayer in konqueror without getting a crashlog only?
<darkalien_> can you help me with my compiz?
<darkalien_> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=5961
<kalib> stdin, how did u know the language?
<Ayabara> darkalien_: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<darkalien_> oki thx
<kalib> zsz, did you mount the parttition?
<darkalien_> #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> darkalien_:  try: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Ayabara> darkalien_: almost there :-)
<zsz> kalib: no. I'm actually trying to get grub installed over the phone, the other person has never used linux
<darkalien_> its the compiz fusion chat
<kalib> oh..that's difficult.. i was doing the same right now.. with a guy from another state... not by phone...but messenger
<zsz> kalib: indeed
<Ayabara> when I press the volume media keys on my laptop, a gui indication of volume percentage is supposed to pop up. after I changed which volume is master, I no longer get this. anyone know how I can configure this?
<ricardo_> join #sexpics
<kalib> zsz, try this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hdY
<kalib> after mount the parttition
<kalib> ricardo_, o.O
<zsz> kalib: will try
<kalib> ;]
<kalib> zsz, good luck
<andreas__> hi all!
<kalib> hi
<stdin> kalib: because it looked like german
<jace_> hello
<barun> hello
<barun> what's this?
<jace_> i got a quick question
<andreas__> hi jace! How are thingz going?
<barun> what's that?
<zsz> jace_: so ask it
<barun> who is this
<jace_> i was manually adding some themes to my KDM and inthe process i had told adept to reinstall it because one wasnt showing up[
<jace_> and now it wont start X at login. i can get to the graphic KDM but end up ahaving to sue the shell to loginand manually start x
<andreas__> and i ve just installed ubuntu amd64!
<stdin> barun: this is IRC, Internet Relay Chat. you're currently on the freenode network in the #kubuntu channel, a Kubuntu support channel
<barun> okey thanks
<barun> so how is this all possible?
<jace_> am i missing something, do i need to tell the reinstalled KDM to startX
<barun> guys do you know something about linux kernels......
<Ayabara> shouldn't kmix start by default?
<dangspot> hey...I could use some support... my Kubuntus graphics is about as fast as peddling in hoummus
<barun> linux internal kernels
<andreas__> barun, what you wanna know?
<jace_> also does compiz work with KDE4?
<Powenr> Hello, I was trying to install Kubuntu , dual boot.  I made free space of around 20 GBs or so , with ext3 / , so then I had ext3, NTFS (for windows) , and then "unusable space" , so I could not figure out a way to make the swap
<dangspot> does anyone run kubuntu on laptop w/ intel graphics? i need some help.
<raylu> dangspot, i do
<raylu> Powenr, you should have let the partitioner do it for you
<raylu> the swap space goes in an extended partition
<barun> actually i am quit new about linux kernels...
<dangspot> raylu: i can't seem to get it to work. the graphics are really, really slow
<Powenr> raylu: How ?  It tells me I need to make the swap before I can continue
<barun> so will you say me what are the possible source that i can take help of..
<andreas__> Powenr you can use live cd it contains gparted
<raylu> Powenr, are you choosing manual configuration? there are guided modes, aren't there?
<Powenr> I used manual ,yes
<flipstar> barun: take a look at this http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/
<flipstar> there are also some good (free) linux books aout there..
<flipstar> *out
<barun> thanks.
<barun> hey it was quit basic don't you think so
<Powenr> raylu: I couldn't get the guided option I don't think to work.  Should I go in to the live CD and connect here over it ?
<Powenr> raylu: So I know what excally is going on
<andreas__> Powern of cause you should its easy
<flipstar> barun isnt this what you wanted ?
<flipstar> you could also check this out http://download.galileo-press.de/openbook/linux/galileocomputing_linux.zip
<flipstar> ups he quit
<uxi> hi
<dangspot> I have this problem... (i think) my opengl is working as it should, i can "spin" the desktop and it's fast and looks rather good. everything else is slow though (e.g. moving the windows, pop-up menus) where do i begin?
<Chas> Installed Kubuntu today - can't find the news reader
<uxi> i seached all around the net and i didn't find (yet) the answer to my problem.  I insalled Kubunu amd64 7.10  and I have Labtec usb moue and keyboard that works ina very strange way.  Sometims the keys ust don't et rom kbd to the computer and mouse i kind of a semi esponsive too
<ru_> Chas: install one via "add/remove programs"
 * uxi sees the kbd errors above
<KRF> Chas, do you  mean akregator maybe?
<Chas> ru: i looked there, but no luck :-(
<dangspot> I have tried to "rebuild"(?) xorg to no avail.
<uxi> i saw same problems on kubunt forums but no aswers
<Chas> KRF: no I mean a news reader for Usenet newsgroups
<dangspot> I have an "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900". does this mean i'm screwed?
<hoglund> anybody here that is using mplayer plugion for firefox?
<flipstar> anyone knows if there is something similar to 'Cable Modem Diagnostic' on linux ?
<kalib> hoglund, me
<Chas> what I want to install is Knode but it is greyed out in "add/remove programs"
<hoglund> <Kalib> When i Play a video in my browser it looks like a slideshow not lika a video but the sound is ok
<hoglund> <Kalib> do you know what the problem might be?
<KRF> Chas, ugh. dont know. try `sudo apt-get install knode` in terminal
<kalib> hoglund, connection speed??
<kalib> not exactly your connection...but could be the source to
<kalib> hoglund, not sure...just supposing...
<Chas> KRF: tnx - will try that
<hoglund> <Kalib> not a problem have 2 computers, the other one is ok
<kalib> oh...i see...
<kalib> is it the same firefox version?
<hoglund> <Kalib> same version as what? as mplayer?
<kalib> two computers
<hoglund> <Kalib> im not a Linux pro =)
<kalib> both has the same firefox version?
<hoglund> <Kalib> hmm im not sure
<mau> is there something like netsumbler for linux?
<kalib> you can check it...
<kalib> type on konsole: firefox --version
<kalib> type it on both of it
<hoglund> <Kalib> ok
<kalib> mau, try swscanner ;]
<mau> thx
<kalib> ;]
<hoglund> <Kalib> About the computers, my other computer is running XP
<kalib> oh..i see..
<kalib> wich one is working fine?
<hoglund> <Kalib> The one that is running XP
<kalib> oh..i see..
<hoglund> I whant it to work on my Linux computer too
<Tonren> Is there a way to selectively open a particular application with a different theme than the current one in kcontrol?
<kalib> hoglund, i see...
<kalib> hoglund, can you type it on your konsole? --> firefox --version
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: there may be a way from the command line
<hoglund> Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.11
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: Any hints?  Can kfmclient do it?
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: no
<Tonren> Hmm.
<hoglund> <Kalib> Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.11
<kalib> hoglund, got it..
<kalib> but.. i'm trying to imagine what's your problem...
<kalib> cause for me it works ok.. :/
<hoglund> <Kalib> okok, maby it's some codec or something
<kalib> yeah...
<kalib> it's possible...
<kalib> search on google...
<kalib> i can't help you..
<kalib> i'm in my job... and going home now
<kalib> :/
<hoglund> <Kalib>ok thx anyway
<kalib> hoglund, try to install by apt-get the gstream codecs ;]
<kalib> take a look at it
<kalib> ;]
<kalib> take care
<hoglund> <Kalib>I will ty =)
<kalib> ok...cu
<rysiek|pl> guys, I need to COMPLETELY disable Xinerama in gutsy
<rysiek|pl> will:  Option "Xinerama" "off" - work?
<rysiek|pl> (in ServerFlags section)
<rysiek|pl> and... is it possible it will break anything?
<alf_> ciao
<nosrednaekim> Tonren: try fromt he command line "konqueror --style <style name>"
<Tonren> nosrednaekim: That lets me change the widget style, but not the colorscheme.
<nosrednaekim> mmm.... then IDK
<Tonren> thanks for tryin to help.
<Tonren> Now if only I could figure out why Openoffice.org has no toolbar icons..
<snarkster> hi guys
<Tonren> sup snarkster
<snarkster> sosdd you?
<lovre> hi all.
<Tonren> ssdj (same @#%@#% different job)
<lovre> when i click on an mailto link in firefox, nothing happens. Why is that? And how to fix this? Than
<snarkster> need to have thunderbird installed
<snarkster> thats how i got it to work
<lovre> kmail not working with this?
<snarkster> <shrug>
<lovre> ill try
<lovre> thanx
<snarkster> oh you need to set your apps in settings
<lovre> default applications?
<snarkster> kmenu> system settings> default apps
<lovre> its set to kmail as default for mail, allready
<snarkster> can you put a image in konsole?
<Ayabara> what's a good app to rip mp3 on kubuntu? I need it to be mp3 cause that's the only compressed format the player in my car accepts
<Odd-rationale> Ayabara: K3b, should do it.
<snarkster> kaudiocreator
<Odd-rationale> Besides, it is included by default...
<LockesRabb> hiya
<Ayabara> Odd-rationale: is mp3 supported by default? didn't see it
 * Ayabara checks again
<LockesRabb> desktop icons are missing
<LockesRabb> what to do?
<Odd-rationale> Ayabara: No, I meant K3B is installed by defualt
<Ayabara> Odd-rationale: I know
<Ayabara> and I wondered if mp3 in k3b also was :-)
<LockesRabb> im using ubuntu, my desktop icons are missing, what to do?
<Odd-rationale> Ayabara: I don;t think so. but kubuntu-restricted-extras should do the trick.
<Ayabara> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> np
<LockesRabb> im using ubuntu, my desktop icons are missing, what to do?
<nosrednaekim> LockesRabb: for ubuntu go to #ubuntu
<snarkster> you need to install the ubuntu packaage
<snarkster> kdesktop
<snarkster> or something
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-desktop?
<snarkster> yah i htink so
<snarkster> think even.. damn cant type
<sigma16> yo i got a problem
<sigma16> i got two sound cards
<sigma16> one built into my motherboard
<sigma16> which is broken
<sigma16> and it outputs most of my sound there
<sigma16> can any 1 help me?
<snarkster> you need to disable it in the bios
<nosrednaekim> sigma16: did you try going to #alsa?
<snarkster> or that..
<sigma16> um
<sigma16> for once can u people not send me to some damned other channel...
<sigma16> they always send me back here
<sigma16> .............
<nosrednaekim> heh
<sigma16> and then u all ignore me when i come back...
<sigma16> >_<
<snarkster> i didnt send you anywhere.. turn off the computer turn it back on get into bios and turn it off.
<snarkster> sheesh
<snarkster> i would really like to find out how much freaking video memory this computer has.
<snarkster> does anyone have any idea how to go about that?
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: BIOS should tell you
<snarkster> hmmm it doesnt but let me check again
<snarkster> brb
<Angelus> guys, what application does kubuntu use for system settings?
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: systemsettings
<sigma16> quick question how u boot mysql in terminal...
<Angelus> nosrednaekim: do you know where i can download it from
<sigma16> not why im here but i 4get..
<Angelus> ?
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: "sudo apt-get install systemsettings"
<Angelus> but i want it on another distro :S
<Angelus> i heard it was on kde apps
<jpatrick> Angelus: you can apt-get source systemsettings it and build it on the otehr
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: ooooor you can use kcontrol
<Angelus> yeah but the problem is i dont have kubuntu installed anywhere at the moment
<Angelus> and i need it to set my monitor to 60Hz
<Angelus> because normal kde is not giving me the 60Hz option :(
<flipstar> you have ati or nvidia Angelus ?
<Angelus> nvidia
<flipstar> then open nvidia-settings
<flipstar> there you can modify it
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> i see
<boris> 0o0o ko praite we :D
<flipstar> !bg | boris
<ubotu> boris: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<flipstar> snarkster: just type free into konsole
<Angelus> guys maybe you know...
<Angelus> where should the size of the monitor be changed from? the Hz or the monitor's button?
<BobSapp> hey there, does anyone know the root password for the kubuntu7.10 live cd?
<snarkster> yah the bios doesnt show the amount of ram
<flipstar> just type free snarkster
<snarkster> there is no root password
<snarkster> video ram
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> nvidia or ati ?
<jpatrick> BobSapp: should be "ubuntu"
<miladen> is it possible to get a Windows Theme??
<BobSapp> wierd
<raylu> miladen, redmond
<flipstar> !root | BobSapp
<ubotu> BobSapp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BobSapp> I cant su to root account, but i can do sudo screen
<BobSapp> ty lol
<flipstar> su root just wont work
<flipstar> try sudo -s
<tim_> can some 1 help me make my sound work
<tim_> none of it will play
<raylu> hint: sudo passwd, su
<BobSapp> thanks guise
<tim_> please?
<raylu> tim_, you're going to have to be more specific
<flipstar> Angelus: you can change size via 'Resolution' the hz option is right to this option
<tim_> um
<tim_> no sound plays
<tim_> for anything
<flipstar> what did you do ?
<tim_> even if sound is up all the way
<tim_> nothing
<tim_> its been like this
<flipstar> wired
<TimS> Open kMix and check they are all up in there
<flipstar> !sound | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jpatrick> !supportroot | raylu
<ubotu> raylu: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tim_> yes
<TimS> Usually, for me, sound doesn't work because kMix has been resset to 0 for some of them
<TimS> Odd.
<flipstar> yes did you checked this.. tim_
<hamed> salut a ttes et a tts
<TimS> If you play a song in say amarok, what happens, does it play normally, or does it change the song very quickly
<raylu> jpatrick, i saw that coming :(
<Angelus> flipstar: i didnt understand?
<Angelus> :/
<jpatrick> raylu: hehe :D
<raylu> but i also don't believe in holding back information
<raylu> there are plenty of warnings about using root, and it's not my fault nor responsibility if they do not heed them
<flipstar> in nvidia-setting i mean under X Server Display Configuration Angelus
<BobSapp> funny thing is I hardly use root in ubuntu
<BobSapp> if ever
<Angelus> flipstar: what i wanted to know is, whats the correct way to resize the picture of the monitor, by changing the Hz or by resizing from the buttons?
<flipstar> from which buttons ?
<flipstar> size is correlated to Resolution
<Ayabara> !MP3
<flipstar> hz is correlated to Resolution
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> refresh rate has nothing to do with the size of the picture
<BobSapp> well
<tim_>  flipstar sound system rebooting
<tim_> flipstar: kk
<BobSapp> sometimes a screen doesnt support larger res at the same ref rate
<tim_> flipstar:  im rebooting sound system
<BobSapp> or is it the card im not sure
<flipstar> its the monitor, youre right BobSapp
<tim_> flipstar:  im rebooting sound system
<flipstar> great
<tim_> 65%
<BobSapp> I cant wait to get kde 4 working
<Ayabara> how do I turn off the friggin system beep for good? I almost lost my hearing now
<flipstar> stable release will be soon
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: its in the sound system settings
<Angelus> flipstar: what i wanted to mean is, if i set my monitor to 50Hz , and the picture is smaller then my monitors frame, so i have black lines at the side, what should i do? change to 60Hz for example or resiza it form the monitor's menu?
<flipstar> option b resize screen
<BobSapp> Go with b your eyes will thank you :)
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I thought I had turned it off there, but it still _beeped_. turned off all system notification sounds
<Ayabara> hope that fixes it
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> i also heard that choosing a higher Hz then the monitor supports can kill the monitor, is it true?
<nosrednaekim> not if its a LCD
<nosrednaekim> otherwise.. yes
<Angelus> i see
<flipstar> might be possible but it shouldnt be possible anyway
<sum_> nabend ;)
<BobSapp> But if the res is too high chances are the screen will be garbled and you   wont see anything anyway
<Angelus> last question , whats the Best Hz to choose? for eyes' and picture as average?
<BobSapp> most modern monitors will tell you if youve set it a refresh rate out of range
<sum_> sry
<sum_> #exit
<BobSapp> Angelus: more is better. 50hz will be annoying very soon, 60 is bearable.  120 is heaven
<flipstar> as high as possible
<Angelus> whats the difference?
<Angelus> better picture?
<BobSapp> comfort
<flipstar> you'll get a slight flicker else
<BobSapp> less eye strain with higher refresh rate
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> i see
<flipstar> become headache after long time working and staff
<BobSapp> yep.
<Angelus> so if i have the label on my monitor that says 50/60Hz it wont damage it if i choose 75  for example?
<BobSapp> oh i have that on my monitor too
<BobSapp> i think that refers to the power input not necesarrily the screen refresh rate
<BobSapp> 100-240VAC,50/60Hz, 2A?
<flipstar> yes but then you would in most case not be able to set it to more than 50/60
<Angelus> well the max i have in nvidia-settings is 75
<Angelus> but now i have black borders in my monitor, the picture became smaller
<flipstar> since you changed the hz ?
<Angelus> so the right way is to resize it from the monitors menu and not changing back to a smaller rate right?
<BobSapp> how big are the black borders(they shouldnt be too large)
<Angelus> not too large
<BobSapp> less than an inch?
<Angelus> yeah
<BobSapp> sounds like you just need to reposition your screens settings to me
<BobSapp> you didnt change resolution?
<Angelus> but i used to fix that by changing the refresh rate, i didnt know that the correct way to fix those borders was to resize the picture from the monitor's menu, i used to think the the refresh rate was for the picture size lol
<BobSapp> nope.
<BobSapp> sometimes when you change the resolution, the screen borders need adjusting
<flipstar> damn where do i get net-snmp-config.h from? just get these messages.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53986/
<BobSapp> but some resolutions arent availiable at certain refresh rates
<Angelus> yeah BobSapp ,. but i used to think that the way to adjust it was to change the refresh rate lol
<BobSapp> so probably you chose a higher refresh rate that reduced resolution, making a resolution change, that caused the borders to need realignment
<BobSapp> now you know!
<LinuX-Man1ak> where are you from :))
<Angelus> yeah hopefully
<flipstar> i would appreciate any tipps ..
<Angelus> well but i do have another problem BobSapp , i chose 75Hz fron nvidia-settings, but somehow kde is still showing that im using 52Hz, which should i believe?
<BobSapp> does your screen menu show the current refresh rate?
<flipstar> did you closed and reopend that kde app ?
<nonhorifugio> where is kubuntu ita???
<BobSapp> mine does
<nonhorifugio> room
<flipstar> !it | nonhorifugio
<ubotu> nonhorifugio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LinuX-Man1ak> is there a kubuntu forums like ubuntuforums.org ?
<BobSapp> Angelus: what does your screen tell you on its menu?
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> in the middle of the menu there is
<Angelus> H: 60. 0KHz and V: 74.9 Hz
<Angelus> so i think it is using 75 Hz
<BobSapp> sounds like ur at 75 hz then
<BobSapp> yeah
<flipstar> 74.9 ;)
<BobSapp> mine is at 60hz on the right
<flipstar> got 85
<LinuX-Man1ak> mine's 85 :D
<BobSapp> lol nice
<BobSapp> im using twinview so i cant go that high on both screens
<Angelus> then why the hell is kde showing that im using 52?
<Angelus> O-o
<BobSapp> stale/old settings?
<Angelus> what? :o
<BobSapp> probably it will reflect the changes once you restart x by logging in/out
<Angelus> i dunno
<Angelus> lemme try
<Angelus> brb
<flipstar> hm he forgot to save those settings ..
<BobSapp> lol
<BobSapp> probably if he was using nvidia settings
<BobSapp> he just   clicked apply
<BobSapp> maybe
<uxi> ok, what do i need to do in kubuntu to be able to run # make menuconfig      it fails ugly
<BobSapp> well ima go have a bath while this installs lol
<donah> hi all. I'm looking for help with ltsp on a kubuntu server...
<LinuX-Man1ak> so.... is there something like kubuntu forums ??
<tekteen> You could ask the question here or on the ubuntu fourms
<Angelus> im back
<Angelus> 85Hz became available
<Angelus> and i chose it
<Angelus> restarted X
<Angelus> kde is still saying 50Hz O_o
<LinuX-Man1ak> i wasnt reading ... are you using nvidia card ?
<Angelus> yeah
<snarkster> LinuX-Man1ak: yes there is a kubuntu forum
<LinuX-Man1ak> @Angelus, look this post
<LinuX-Man1ak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3878483&postcount=4
<LinuX-Man1ak> it's on ubuntu but it's going to fix it
<LinuX-Man1ak> @snarkster: can you give me a link ?
<LinuX-Man1ak> sorry for my bad english ;]
<val0> what shell does ubuntu come with stock?
<Angelus> ah
<tekteen> val0: bash?
<Angelus> so its Dynamic Twinview that makes kde report bad refresh rates
<Angelus> !!!!!!!!!!
<tekteen> Is that your question?
<LinuX-Man1ak> yep :)
<val0> tekteen: that's what i thought :S
<val0> tekteen: just argueing with someone :D
<tekteen> val0: ok
<tekteen> :-D
<Angelus> what is twinview anyway?
<flipstar> anyone knows something about net-snmp ? im getting this error messages ...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53986/
<LinuX-Man1ak> i have to idea :D
<LinuX-Man1ak> no*
<val0> tekteen: how've you been? i miss that guy who was on here for two days straight asking questions like there is no tomorrow
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> good
<tekteen> lets go to ot
<flipstar> hm
<val0> k
<LinuX-Man1ak> i'm going to sleep. good night
<LinuX-Man1ak> :)
<Dalai> nighty
<snarkster> im out to play with wine.. ttyl
<Angelus> i discovered the max refresh rate of my monitor was 85hz , cause when i tried 87 its started to flicker
<flipstar> oO
<Angelus> but anyways thanks for the lesson BobSapp[afk] and flipstar
<trojan_> Hello
<trojan_> Who can tell how to install my Wifi driver
<trojan_> it is a Broadban 1390
<justin__> hi all
<vege> if someone has a few minutes spare
<vege> I need some help to install punkbuster updates to a game
<vege> unsure how =P
<Dalai> hmm what program should i use to install a file that is in x86.run format
<BobSapp[afk]> congats Angelus
<flipstar> just ./x86.run
<flipstar> make it exec-able before ..
<vege> flipstar me ol' mate  ; )
<justin__> does anyone have any suggestions concerning compiling your own kernel
<flipstar> hi vege
<jpatrick> !kernel
<vege> help me update punkbuster?  needs to be done manually, I have the setup for it
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<jpatrick> justin__: there :)^
<vege> hi justin
<justin__> do you get much better response out of it or is it worthless to compile your own
<flipstar> you can build your own modules in .. and make it much smaller
<flipstar> costumize it to your hardware ..
<vege> I've given the file executable permisssion and have cd to the pb folder, which holds the update
<vege> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53989/
<vege> it doesn't run
<vege> need caffeine, brb 2 min
<flipstar> try sh ./<package>
<cn28h> How can I set compose/dead keys? I know how to do it in the defauolt KDE configuration programs, but since kubuntu uses that other program to configure KDE I'm looking there.. but I don't see anything about it.
<vege> error > ./pbsetup.run: 18: Syntax error: "(" unexpe
<BobSapp> cya guys restartin
<mkz> I'm trying to establish a pptp connection between my home and work.  I've installed network-manager-pptp and restarted knetwork-manager.  I now have an option in nm titled VPN Connections, but the only option is Disconnect VPN and it's greyed out.  I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy.  What might I be missing?
<flipstar> there is no output when you ran ..
<flipstar> vege: ..try without sudo
<vege> I did, I ran >  vege@ORAC:~/ET/pb$ sh ./pbsetup.run
<flipstar> without sh ... >_<
<vege> lol
<vege> ege@ORAC:~/ET/pb$  ./pbsetup.run
<vege> ??
<flipstar> yup
<mkz> more info: when I enter settings and select VPN connection | add I get a create new CPN connection dialog, but only PPP service is listed and there is a message that no configuration interface has been found.
<justin__> how do i compile a program from source.  i tried to d/l a program but they didnt have it for my distro.
<vege> result >>  vege@ORAC:~/ET/pb$
<flipstar> mkz: you try to etablish an vpn ?
<flipstar> !compile | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<flipstar> vege: ..nothing .. ?
<vege> nothing
<mkz> flipstar: yes. The forums suggest that knetworkmanager has a bug and does not permit me to configure a pptp connection.  It's suggesting that I install nm-applet, but I'm not able to find nm-applet in aptitude...
<flipstar> vege: there was no decribtion on the website ?
<vege> ok, there's another pf file I will try that one
<vege> I may have to go looking for it flipstar
<justin__> i did a ./configure and it said that the "c compiler cannot create executables"  any advice on how to fix this
<flipstar> yes read that site and install build-essentials
<justin__> ok
<mkz> build-essential (no s)
<flipstar> mkz: but knetworkmanager cant build an vpn connection .. ?
<flipstar> use secvpn for that or similar
<mkz> flipstar: nope
<flipstar> or try network-manager-openvpn
<hola> why im not able to share my ppp0 interface with my virtual machine
<nuno_> I need some help with compiz fusion
<flipstar> hola: is your using vmware ?
<flipstar> !compiz | nuno_
<ubotu> nuno_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hola> flipstar: vbox
<flipstar> hm dont know that
<vege> @flipstar >>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53990/
<vege> it's running
<flipstar> great
<vege> for some reason the newer version was having problems
<flipstar> mkz: maybe you got more luck with that extension..
<vege> the old one is going
<mkz> I will try the network-manager-openvpn (instead of network-manager-pptp) and let you know
<flipstar> great
<vege> I've been using Linux only 2 days
<vege> this is a bit frustrating but fun too
<hola> flipstar: it is not important to know a specific tools, the important is to understand how to share a internet connection vitha virtual machine
<mkz> vege: it gets better.  And if you are having fun now, just wait... :)
<flipstar> you could improve you knowledge by take a look at http://download.galileo-press.de/openbook/linux/galileocomputing_linux.zip ;) vege
<vege> your writing in red text to me is private message?
<flipstar> yes but in vmware (which i did used some time ago) it was pretty easy
<vege> I need to register to pm?
<justin__> terminal says i need glib 2.0 development headers what is the package called so apt can go get it
<flipstar> no but your name is in there so it is highlighted
<flipstar> maybe it is called little bit different justin__
<justin__> ok
<flipstar> try glib-dev or so
<justin__> i am very new at this
<justin__> ok
<vege> thnx flip, downloading Ark
<justin__> that is not it
<justin__> hmmmm
<flipstar> libglib-dev ?
<flipstar> it is libglib2.0-dev
<BobSapp> ok ive started my kubuntu install guess what?
<justin__> ok
<BobSapp> i have black borders on the side of the screen lol
<vege> when I installed Kubuntu 7.10 I had to disable my ethernet port
<vege> there was a message about security settings
<flipstar> BobSapp: wtf oO
<vege> how do I know if security is all good now?
<BobSapp> but more importantly no boot loader was installed is there a way to setup grub/lilo from kde?
<flipstar> !grub | BobSapp
<ubotu> BobSapp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BobSapp> flipstar: ty
<justin__> what about gtk 2 dev headers what is the pkg name
<flipstar> try apt-cache search <package_name>
<justin__> i dont know the package name
<flipstar> yes you do
<flipstar> gtk 2 dev
<flipstar> its not the exactly name but enough for apt-cache search
<flipstar> hm bad example maybe you should type gtk-dev
<justin__> no luck
<justin__> all i want to do is install pidgin.....
<justin__> but i need to learn so...
<flipstar> libgtk2.0-dev ..
<flipstar> piding rocks once it is installed :)
<flipstar> but why dont you install from adept ?
<justin__> i want to learn how to compile
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> than you also have to learn how to solve depencies ..
<justin__> does it have myspace messenger capabilities
<justin__> is there a script or prog that will do this automatically
<flipstar> yes..
<flipstar> adept_manager
<justin__> lol
<firephoto> justin__: you might try the package from hardy first instead of compiling.
<flipstar> <justin__> i want to learn how to compile
<vege> could someone please look at this?  >>
<vege> give pbweb.x86 chmod +x
<vege> I need to chmod that file
<vege> not sure how to
<flipstar> you got an graphical operating system .. just right click on it ..
<D0nMcN> Hey guys, need some help installing Kubuntu. I'm on it right now on Konversation, I setup my partitions on qtparted, and they are correctly made, I am sure of it, althought I am going through the manual mode in installation, and I click next and it gives me this message: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<philipp_> he
<philipp_> yhey
<BudgetDedicated> you need to define the mountpoint for /
<philipp_> hey
<philipp_> i use debian
<D0nMcN> Can you explain how to do that
<D0nMcN> the mount point for the ext3 partition is /media/sda2
<vege> right click on it and??
<BudgetDedicated> I do not know by heart, but you should select the partition get the options select "use as ext3" and there you can choose the mountpoint
<vege> properties?  permissions??
<flipstar> property
<D0nMcN> okay, set the mount point to /
<flipstar> than permissions :)
<D0nMcN> ?
<BudgetDedicated> yes set to /
<vege> can't see any reference to chmod
<D0nMcN> oh, thank you
<D0nMcN> was set to /media/sda2
<D0nMcN> does the swap partition need to be set at a mount point?
<flipstar> no
<D0nMcN> thanks
<flipstar> just as swap
<BudgetDedicated> yea because it already existed when you booted up. It will not by default destroy existing partitions
<flipstar> filesystem:swap
<vege> set all to write?
<justin__> after i run ./configure then i run make then makeinstall
<justin__> correct??
<D0nMcN> yay, it is working now
<vege> read, write and exec?
<flipstar> no just check exec ..
<D0nMcN> thanks a lot guys
<BudgetDedicated> good luck D0nMcN
<vege> all already checked exec
<D0nMcN> thanks, bye for now, i'm sure i'll be here sooner or later again, i'm new to Linux
<D0nMcN> lol
<flipstar> gl
<flipstar> vege: sry what you wanted to do ?
<vege> please check here, the solution >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608466
 * D0nMcN waves, "bye!"
<eean> is there a way to get the livecd to boot to KDM instead of loading KDE?
<justin__> do yall suggest custom compile or adept
<flipstar> eean: kdm is the login and session manager kde the windows decorator ..
<eean> flipstar: yes, I want the login.
<eean> I just want to a XDMCP dumb client livecd, a lot more complicated idea then I though :/
<eean> then I thought
<flipstar> i think xorg and staff i generated during boot with an live cd .. but i dont know
<flipstar> *is
<eean> um yea
<eean> but the livecd boots a desktop
<flipstar> right
<hola> someone know how to share ppp0 interface with a virtual machine
<eean> I'd have to logout to get kdm
<eean> I don't want to do that :)
<vege> flip?
<flipstar> hm? you are in kdm when you see the desktop
<eean> no, no you're not
<eean> :|
<flipstar> sry i dont want to read that
<eean> I'm out
<vege> it's very short
<flipstar> kdm is the session manager ..
<vege> 1 post
<vege> 1st post
<justin__> this takes a while to make
<flipstar> vege: so did you do that ?
<vege> I don't know how to
<flipstar> you already did that +x
<vege> I just copied that pb file into the ET folder
<flipstar> (exec)
<flipstar> just do it as describet there
<vege> I tried to run it but it wasn't in et folder, only in the pb folder
<flipstar> you dont have to run
<flipstar> just launch the game
<vege> sudo ./pbweb.x86 chmod +x
<vege> ??
<flipstar> you already did that
<flipstar> thats what exec is about
<flipstar> you checked that right ?
<vege> I ran the game and it gives me the violation 200004
<flipstar> did you changed permissions ?
<vege> yes
<flipstar> hmpf
<vege> I will run that update from the ET folder too
<vege> I ran it from it's default pb folder
<vege> it's running now
<vege> I know I manually changed permissions on that file
<vege> please tell what is the console command to do that
<justin__> can i use pidgin with kde??
<tim_> yo
<Flare183> justin__: yeap
<tim_> can some 1 help me my sound doesnt work
<tim_> and idk why
<Flare183> justin__: kopete is prefered
<justin__> i compiled and installed it then went to the menu and clicked it but nothing happened
<justin__> kopete doesnt support myspace messenger
<flipstar> try it in a console ..there you have more output
<ppibburr> justin__ try it from the the command line
<hola> someone know how to share ppp0 interface with a virtual machine
<justin__> type pidgin??
<ppibburr> yup
<vege> I'm a reboot
<tim_> flipstar:  can u help me with my sound issue
<Marcin> hallo, kann ich mit einem nicht installiertem kubuntu eine festplatte fromatieren, auf der windows ist
<justin__> this is the output pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flipstar> tim_: you checked kmix ?
<flipstar> !de | Marcin
<ubotu> Marcin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tim_> yea i put the stuff up if it wasnt
<tim_> kmix is up all the way...
<flipstar> did it ever worked ?
<tim_> it did
<tim_> one day
<justin__> can someone help
<tim_> and idk why it stoped
<justin__> this is what the terminal output said pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Marcin> flipstar
<flipstar> what ?
<Marcin> can i formate a hdd with a non installed kubuntu?
<Marcin> on the hdd is windows
<flipstar> win is ntfs..so it isnt recomment
<ppibburr> non installeD? live?
<flipstar> why dont using windows cd ?
<Marcin> dont know how :(
<Marcin> yeah, i mean live
<flipstar> tim_: what is idk ?
<SoopaDoopaFAI> ntm
<tim_> flipstar:  i dont know
<flipstar> oh
<tim_> flipstar:  it used ot do the sounds on boot etc
<chris__> How can I get Flash working with Konqueror?  (64bit)
<Marcin> i want to formate the hdd and than use it as second hdd
<flipstar> !flash | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<ppibburr> reinstall as 32bit
<flipstar> so it just worked one day ....... oO tim_
<tim_> flipstar:  ive had linux for 3 days and sound worked for one day
<chris__> flipstar: Flashplugin-nonfree package is broken, also it wouldn't download via Konqueror
<chris__> And I'm not going to reinstall a 32-bit operating system.
<chris__> When I Have a 64bit
<miladen> how do i unrar an archive with password?
<flipstar> Marcin: if you want to format then this is easily
<vege> still getting that punkbuster error message  =(
<flipstar> miladen: using unrar or file-roller
<miladen> unrar mosfv.part1.rar password?
<flipstar> no
<flipstar> without
<miladen> what then?
<flipstar> you have to enter later
<tim_> flipstar: http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14103
<miladen> ok thx
<miladen> doesnt work
<flipstar> what..?
<miladen> unrar mosfv.part1.rar doesnt work
<flipstar> any msg ?
<flipstar> oh yes.. unrar e of xourse
<miladen> just shows all unrar commands
<miladen> ok
<tim_> flipstar:  any ideas?
<chris__> Where can I find the wallpapers used in KDE 4?
<flipstar> so theres nothing muted in 'alsamixer' ?
<tim_> i jsut downloaded a package to help with sound drivers
<tim_> i think
<tim_> but do i gotta reboot to get them to work??
<flipstar> you could restart that sound server
<flipstar> does sudo asoundconf list detect your card ?
<tim_> flipstar:  how
<flipstar> systemsettings->advanced->services
<tim_> flipstar:  yes
<tim_> flipstar:  what am i lookinf for on system servies
<flipstar> dont know maybe esd or something with sound .......
<chris__> Does anyone have a source that has KDE 4 SVN?
<chris__> that automaticly updates weekly?
<chris__> I want the bleeding edge KDE 4.
<flipstar> 4.0.1 will be released soon
<chris__> when?
<flipstar> 6.01
<g2g591> chris__: just do an svn checkout yourself
<flipstar> tagging is tomorrow
<chris__> That's quite a ways off.
<chris__> I don't know how to do svn checkouts.
<flipstar> svc -co ...
<flipstar> *svn
<g2g591> chris__: svn co blablah
<g2g591> chris__: ill give you a link
<tim_> flipstar:  cant find it
<flipstar> nothing with sound ?
<chris__> I want the full KDE 4.x experience from SVN, how do I know what files to do?
<g2g591> chris__: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<justin_> anyone know anything about the wusb54g drivers and toshiba specific pathces
<justin_> anyone know anything about the linksys wusb54g network adapter
<D0nMcN> Hey guys, just got Kubuntu 7.10 installed, and its working perfectly :)
<D0nMcN> Now, can you tell me something: I want to share files between Windows and Kubuntu on another partition on my single drive, what filesystem would I use? FAT32?
<chris__> For the Server or your own PC?
<D0nMcN> My own PC
<sigma16> ok
<sigma16> flipstar:  no luck
<D0nMcN> I have 3 partitions already
<sigma16> flipstar:  i cant get my sound to work >_<
<sigma16> flipstar:  i did restart it
<flipstar> your onboard soundcard is disabled ?
<D0nMcN> How can I get to where my devices are listed?
<sigma16> flipstar:  yes my broken onboard one is disabled
<marx2k> Hm, doesnt look  like KDE4 is in my Session Options anymore
<marx2k> wtd
<flipstar> sudo fdisk -l or systemsetting>advanced>harddrive
<marx2k> wtf
<sigma16> ??????????????????
<sigma16> flipstar: ????
<flipstar> what ?
<sigma16> help?:(
<flipstar> did you tried google ?
<sigma16> no help
<sigma16> it says my sound card is supported
<sigma16> dats all i got
<sigma16> google doesnt like me
<flipstar> oO
<flipstar> http://www.google.de/search?q=soundblaster+no+sound+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
<flipstar> try this
<sigma16> in english?
<flipstar> it is
<sigma16> how to get rid of digital out?
<flipstar> via kmix or alsamixer
<sigma16> no duh but where
<flipstar> kmix>rightclick>select volumethings>switches
<sigma16> i dont have that...
<adrock358> HEY.  what's the best DVD burning software out there?
<flipstar> k3b no clue
<adrock358> how about for windows>?
<flipstar> for what ?
<adrock358> i'm in a media lab now and only have my live cd
<adrock358> ...yes...i know...i'm sorry
<adrock358> the media center ahs a class
<adrock358> is there anything decent for windows?
<flipstar> ..nero is great
<Dr_willis> adrock358,   You are meaning softeare to take video files and make a dvd-video disk?
<adrock358> wr....yes
<adrock358> sopranos season 1
<Dr_willis> People often over look that technicially thats not 'burning' :)  thats video conversion
<Dr_willis> !find devd
<ubotu> File devd found in udev
<adrock358> for windows bro
<Dr_willis> nero does it as a 2 step process also.
<adrock358> i'll do nero.  thank you!
<Dr_willis> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<adrock358> good one
<Dr_willis> That one can do it. But it depends on what you want to do.
<Dr_willis> The Devil is in the details.
<flipstar> tolate
<D0nMcN> Is there a way I can run DirectX 8 programs on Kubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_willis> I still havent gotten my $50 mail in rebate from Nero
<flipstar> try cadega
<Dr_willis> wine supports DX8 i belive
<Dr_willis> and cedega
<D0nMcN> are they both free?
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<flipstar> cadega not
<Dr_willis> cedega is comercial. its a enhanced wine.
<wzmocniony> Ãîñïîäà, êàêîé êîìïèëÿòîð C++ äëÿ NetBeans ïîäîéä¸ò ?
<Dr_willis> Check that app database for your game to see how well wine supporta it
<bipolar> D0nMcN: Wine is. and it's good enough to run quite a few games. I use it to play WoW every damn day :P
<PriceChild> !en | wzmocniony
<ubotu> wzmocniony: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<D0nMcN> I'm looking to play a game called There which requires DirectX 8
<D0nMcN> and my Windows supports it fine
<bipolar> << WoW addict.. pitty me...
<wzmocniony> PriceChild | ru
<bipolar> D0nMcN: unless it's listed in the Wine compatibility list, the only way to know is to try installing it.
<PriceChild> wzmocniony, /join #ubuntu-ru
<wzmocniony> PriceChild | thnx
<sigma16> flip
<D0nMcN> can you tell me where the wine compatibility list is?
<bascule> winhq.org
<bipolar> D0nMcN: go to winehq.org, there is a link to it there
<bipolar> D0nMcN: and don't use the version of Wine thats in the ubuntu repo, on winehq.org there is a doc on how to get the latest version.
<adrock358> Dr_willis.  can you split torrents into different parts?
<sigma16> flipstar:  i pmed u
<flipstar> but latest isnt always the best ..
<adrock358> flipstar. can you split torrents into different parts?
<flipstar> why did you do this sigma16 ?
<flipstar> you can select only parts to download .. yes
<adrock358> thank you
<sigma16> flipstar:  it frustrates me to see what i say blown off the screen when others talk or leave or join...
<sigma16> flipstar:  which often leaves me repeating myself 2 or 3 times...
<flipstar> dont think no one reads you message
<adrock358> sigma16.  relax guy.  it's free chat
<adrock358> this help is free.  that means for no money.  thank you to flipstar for even being here.
<sigma16> adrock358:  didnt say u couldnt talk just wished to talk in priv cuz im frustrated... i dont like irc in the first place....
<flipstar> !repeat > sigma16
<mjwild> I get the error
<mjwild> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mjwild>  timidity
<sigma16> flipstar: ..... i dont need that....
<sigma16> im on that now
<sigma16> and thats got me some were else i need help
<flipstar> what did you tried mjwild ?
<D0nMcN> is there an Internet Explorer for Kubuntu 7.10? the online game I want to play requires it, as it uses it in a lot of things
<sigma16> it says im not a priviledged superuser
<adrock358> well that's the problme (and i mean no offense.  and I am not trying to be-rate you)
<bascule> sigma16: feel free to leave IRC if you don't like it, forum posts don't disappear as fast
<flipstar> D0nMcN: you can configure konqueror for acting like ie
<mjwild> when i do updaTES IT GIVES ME THAT ERROR
<flipstar> also firefox
<sigma16> bascule: yea but ur less likely to get help there... forum use is the reason why it took me 6 months to get net on my pc...
<sigma16> bascule:  in the end it was my friend i talk to on the net who fixed my net in under 4 hours... when people on the forums couldnt help me for months...
<sub[t]rnl> !patience | sigma16
<ubotu> sigma16: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<D0nMcN> flipstar: can you tell me how to configure Konqueror to act like IE?
<adrock358> flipstar.  thanks for the help guy.  i appreciate it very, very much.  even if other people may not appreciate it as much
<bascule> sigma16: in the best possible way, patience is an important factor, no one is the centre of everything
<sigma16> bascule is ignored...
<flipstar> D0nMcN: settings>browser identify
<flipstar> but it just pretends
<flipstar> great idea sigma16
<sigma16> ?
<sigma16> flipstar: what is...
<flipstar> sigma16!* auf die Ignorieren-Liste gesetzt.
<D0nMcN> flipstar: there is no settings>browser identify
<bascule> cool then you won't see me being honest enough to say I can't stand uppity ego-tripping attebtion demanding idiots throwing tantrums cause they don't get a whole IRC chan to stop dead in it's tracks cause they have a feeling
<mjwild> flipstar I ran this command and got the error sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flipstar> uhm setting->configure konqueror->browser identify or similar
<Jucato> browser identification
<tim_> can some 1 please help me with my sound card?
#kubuntu 2008-01-30
<adrock358> tim_ waht's the problem
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tim_> sub[t]rnl:  it is enabled and i tried that...
<flipstar> tim = sigma16
<tim_> adrock358:  it says my sound card is supported detected and working ye tno sound comes out
<sub[t]rnl> tim_➜ run down the list on the troubleshooting link
<sub[t]rnl> tim_➜ it will take you step by step
<tim_> sub[t]rnl: kkk....
<tim_> me wonders why flip couldnt have done that... after 4 hours....
<tim_> sowy if that sounded mean...
<flipstar> mjwild: did you installed this specific packet manually ?
<tim_> hmm lets see...
<mjwild> yes I may have
<adrock358> tim_u get im?
<phroughy> lol, anyone else who has kde4 have all their desktop icons stop working after doing todays updates?
<tim_> adrock358:  yes msn and aim
<flipstar> phroughy: i just didnt update today :P
<flipstar> dont know why
<phroughy> flipstar: well it's an easy fix, maybe it wasnt even the update, they all just are malformed. but remaking them works fine (the shortcuts are what i talking about)
<flipstar> hm but the hardy ppl also claimed that there some breakes after updating today (got hardy)
<phroughy> haha, i have hardy
<flipstar> so im just lucky i didnt update today :P
<adrock358> tim_ the one i sent you via this chat channel
<tim_> adrock358:  ?
<tim_> oh no i didn get it
<adrock358> tim_ im me
<sigma16> k
<adrock358> it may be easier.  or i can help you in the room
<sigma16> adrock358: i wasnt logged in b4.....
<flipstar> anyone using cmdiag ?
<sigg2> flipstar: how come i cant hear u when my nick is sigma16
<flipstar> hm maybe i did ignore you ?
<sigg2> flipstar:  that usually means i can hear u but u cant hear me
<flipstar> no idea
<bascule> damn, you can hear me too .. :)
<applehypnosis> there is just one thing that I wanted to tell #kubuntu
<applehypnosis> its that i'm chris hansen
<applehypnosis> and we're doing a story on developers who release their software too early
 * applehypnosis cameras roll out
<D0nMcN> Can somebody help me installing Internet Explorer 6 onto my Kubuntu 7.10? A game I play requires the browser for a lot of things, and won't run without it. I'll also need to install the latest flash for it, too. The game is originally designed to be for Windows, but i've installed it with Wine.
<flipstar> did you try that konqueror thing .. ?
<flipstar> hm you could try firefox..?
<D0nMcN> no, the game requires internet explorer
<flipstar> no ..
<D0nMcN> it wont run on ANYTHING else
<flipstar> you can change user_agent
<flipstar> then it appears to be ie
<D0nMcN> can you explain how please?
<D0nMcN> because There integrates into IE
<flipstar> just type about:config in ff
<sigg2> will this work in terminal
<sigg2> suod modprobe emu10k2
<sigg2> sudo^
<flipstar> then right click new string . name:general.useragent.override
<flipstar> got that ?
<D0nMcN> yes
<flipstar> okay then set Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0)
<Jucato> D0nMcN: if you installed the game using Wine, you might as well install Internet Explorer in wine. Search for ies4linux
<D0nMcN> did that flipstar
<flipstar> now try out ....
<D0nMcN> k
<D0nMcN> flipstar: nope
<flipstar> damn
<D0nMcN> the game absolutely requires IE, lol
<flipstar> hm seems like that
<D0nMcN> the game runs off of IE
<sigg2> D0nMcN: use windows
<flipstar> dont forget to delete that D0nMcN
<D0nMcN> sigg2: screw windows, lol
<sigg2> signed
 * sigg2 hopes some 1 can help him in stuck again...
<flipstar> applehypnosis: here aint no developers i think
<flipstar> try at #kubuntu-devel ..
<sigg2> flipstar: im havin trouble with modprobe....
<WorkingOnWise> does export/import of .dxf in k3d work?
<flipstar> whats dxf ?
<Flare183> WorkingOnWise: think so.
<flipstar> i think k3b has .k3b ..
<Flare183> DXF is a drawing format
<Flare183> WorkingOnWise: and qcad uses it
<WorkingOnWise> I need a 3d app that can export dxf so when my main app is ported to linux, or wine can run it stable, I don't have to recreate all my work. The info I found on the net for the plugins is very disorganized it seems. It left me with the impression that the plugin functionallity is verfy rough still
<WorkingOnWise> and k3d looks like a great app to learn
<flipstar> oh you said k3d ...
<flipstar> i read k3b
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<WorkingOnWise> flipstar: thats y u were thinkin "y does he want to export to a drawing??"
<WorkingOnWise> k3 B is a cd burning app right?
<flipstar> right
<vzduch> yep
<WorkingOnWise> hmmm....iso to dxf.
<WorkingOnWise> nah
<flipstar> WorkingOnWise: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html .. seems *very* experimental ..
<flipstar> you might try http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html like Flare said ...
<Flare183> flipstar: yeap
<flipstar> it definitiv fully supports dxf
<Flare183> don't try using autodesk inventor, or autocad you can't really convert dmg to dxf with out windows
<Flare183> sucks
<D0nMcN> ies4linux is giving me loads of trouble
<sigg2> http://coldfiresolutions.net/radio.php
<sigg2> that work for eny 1
<flipstar> hrhr i finally got cmdiag running :D
<flipstar> im out now
<flipstar> cya
<D0nMcN> ok guys, i got the ies4linux thing open in the Konsole, now can you help me please with instaling it, its asking me for an input and i have no idea on what to put in
<D0nMcN> (IE 6 for Kubuntu)
<D0nMcN> I can copy the code somewhere, where is the pastebin?
<bascule> sigg2: It buffers and hangs, no sound
<bascule> !paste | D0nMcN
<ubotu> D0nMcN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<D0nMcN> Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54006/
<D0nMcN> Can somebody help me with installing IEs4Linux? I got this right here, and I'm unsure of what to do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54006/
<Jucato> oh wow... it has a new fancy GUI installer...
<D0nMcN> Jucato, can you tell me what to do next?
<D0nMcN> It says there's no user interface available, use the command-line version
<Jucato> !find pygtk
<ubotu> Found: python-pygtksourceview
<Jucato> hm...
<D0nMcN> Ohh, I just used ./ies4linux --no-gui, and now its download whats needed, now that it doesnt have to use a GUI
<Jucato> yeah but it didn't ask you for options on what to install, where to install, etc
<D0nMcN> It said it would install IE6, and Flash 9 by default
<D0nMcN> which is actually EXACTLY what i need
<Jucato> good luck then
<Jucato> :)
<D0nMcN> thanks Jucato
<D0nMcN> yup, it's Installing IE6 and it downloaded Flash 9 :)
<D0nMcN> OMG
<D0nMcN> its working
<Jucato> :D
<vege> damn
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<vege> yep
<vege> hello world see my password
<Dr_willis> Oh Beans! :)
<vege> ok, new password  ; )
<Dr_willis> i dident see no password.
<vege> you didn't?
<vege> trying to register nic
<Dr_willis> i dident see any
<vege> ok I try again
<D0nMcN> can somebody explain to me how I can change from 32bit to 16bit color on Kubuntu 7.1
<D0nMcN> can somebody explain to me how I can change from 32bit to 16bit color on Kubuntu 7.1
<biovore> D0nMcN: change the depth line on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bipolar> D0nMcN: why do you need to do that?
<Dr_willis> DefaultDepth    24
<Dr_willis> DefaultDepth    16
<Dr_willis> I think '32' is actually 24 for some reason.. i never have understood. :)
<D0nMcN> okay after changed and saved, should i restart the computer?
<Dr_willis> You need to restart X
<Dr_willis> not the PC actually.
<D0nMcN> I dont know how to restart X
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace is one way to restart X
<bipolar> lol
<Dr_willis> Thats the 'kick it in the head' method.
<bipolar> too late
<Dr_willis> other way would be to restart the kdm service
<bipolar> he's gone.... he hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<Dr_willis> he dont know how to restart X - but he KNOWS he needs 16 bit color...
<vege> can someone tell me how to login now I've created a registered nic?
<Dr_willis> - /msg nickserv identofy password
<Dr_willis> or i THINK /id password
<vege> thnx
<bipolar> vege: don't use an important password... it's to easy to leak
<vege> I didn't  ; )
<Dr_willis> use 'password' for your password. :) its easier to rember
<bipolar> Dr_willis: I use ********
<vege> I get a password incorrect message
<D0nMcN> wow, lol that sure did make something restart alright
<vege>  /cry
 * Dr_willis loves peopel that ask 'im intering my password but its not showing any characters!' :)
<bipolar> vege: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<vege> use the <> marks?
<bipolar> vege: no
<bipolar> replace <password> with your actual password
<D0nMcN> Can you tell me where the file to edit the color depth is again
<vege> password incorrect
<D0nMcN> I did that Alt, Ctrl and Backspace thing and it shut down everything and restarted KDE
<Jucato> D0nMcN: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vege> when will it prompt for username?
<bipolar> D0nMcN: exactly :)
<Jucato> D0nMcN: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X, which basically closes any GUI that is running (like all of KDE)
<bipolar> D0nMcN: should have told you to logout first :)
<D0nMcN> haha, oh well..
<unix_lappy> Jucato: kills x
<unix_lappy> doesnt restart
<D0nMcN> okay I changed it and it didnt do what I wanted it to, so I can I change it back to 32?
<Daisuke_Ido> unix_lappy: since when?
<unix_lappy> dunno, but it kills x in 7.04
<Jucato> unix_lappy: well, restarting X involves killing it... but in the case of restarting X, it starts up after killing it
<vege> ok this is too frustrating, will come back later
<D0nMcN> k brb
<unix_lappy> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace      Kill X
<unix_lappy> ^^^ from tldp
<biovore> Daisuke_Ido: ctrl-alt-backspace has killed X since the beginning of X in 80's
<Daisuke_Ido> as jucato said
<Daisuke_Ido> it does kill and restart, at least for as long as i've been using linux (which, now that i think about it...  i'm still a noob...)
<unix_lappy> semantics semantics...always in the way of the user.
<Jucato> technically, it does kill X, but for this particular situation it restarts it as well
<Daisuke_Ido> forgive my presumption
<Jucato> (because of the DM)
<bipolar> Daisuke_Ido: it just kills it... kdm, which is running, starts it back up :)
<Jucato> (but do we have to bother them with that tiny detail in this case?)
<unix_lappy> 19:09 < unix_lappy> semantics semantics...always in the way of the user.
<Daisuke_Ido> i learned something today.
<bipolar> Jucato: eh... depends on who 'them' is. it might be useful to them at some point :)
<Jucato> "at some point" is the key phrase
<Jucato> s/them/him/ (referring to D0nMcN)
<fram> hola
<fram> hola
<fram> Hi
<fram> I new in kubuntu,it's funny
<Daisuke_Ido> oookay, in the middle of the strangest discussion ever...
<Willabee> Right now I use shockwave through firefox on WINE for an online class, but firefox freezes whenever I close the tab/window that uses shockwave.  Any way to reduce/stop crashes?
<Daisuke_Ido> stop using shockwave
<Willabee> -.-
<Daisuke_Ido> serious answer:
<Daisuke_Ido> try virtualbox
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not an ideal solution, but it's workable.  i've done it for classes i've had online
<fram> Ok see you people ubuntu
<Willabee> Does virtualbox use a lot of system resources?
<Daisuke_Ido> it can.  it's roughly analogous to vmware or virtual pc, if you're familiar with those
<Willabee> Hmm I just read that activating xp on vbox would disable activation on my original XP install
<Dr_willis> Willabee, yes that is a big issue ./
<Dr_willis> and you cant use like your dell/compaq/whatever xp  version either.
<Willabee> I guess I'll just deal with firefox crashes for now then
<D0nMcN> hey
<maduser> were the problems with kde4 fixed?
<D0nMcN> Can you give me the location of the GRUB file in order to change the default operating system to Win XP? I know how to change it, I'm just wondering where the GRUB file is.
<maduser> its in boot
<maduser> under GRUB
<D0nMcN> so just run /boot/
<maduser> no
<maduser> got to /boot/grub
<maduser> ls /boot/grub
<D0nMcN> okay, i'm there
<maduser> its menu.list
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<D0nMcN> thanks
<Jucato> I think that info is in the GrubHowto page
<D0nMcN> got it :)
<mixed> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<malamsu> i installed an application from tarball, i want to remove it, how to do that?
<unix_lappy> uninstall script within the tarball.
<malamsu> there's no uninstall script
<unix_lappy> then you shouldnt have installed.
<malamsu> .... there's a script named make.py
<unix_lappy> what's the app?
<malamsu> whaawmp
<sigg2> http://coldfiresolutions.net/radio.php coldfire radio is back online! msg me for song requests!
<sigg2> something to jam out to while slaving over the keyboard
<brian__> I have one quick question.. Why does Kubuntu crash so much?
<maduser> what do you do?
<brian__> I use it. And it crashes. All - the - time
<maduser> what do you use it for?
<brian__> For example, I was using Audacity, and I looked at the preferences, and it crashed.
<Dragnslcr> Audacity crashed?
<maduser> just hit crl alt backspace
<brian__> I couldn't click on anything with the mouse. I had to Alt-F4 everything and then the mouse started working again
<heinkel_111> brian___ i think the quick answer may be that your hardware suppliers haven't made open source drivers available for linux developers....
<brian__> AMD, ATI and Sound Blaster?
<heinkel_111> yes - those
<brian__> That sucks. Which hardware suppliers has good support?
<heinkel_111> for graphics: intel, for audio, haven't found one
<Agent_bob> actually intel
<brian__> That's what I've heard.. How big is the difference?
<heinkel_111> anyway, now that you actually own the hardware it doesn't really help you to know this but think about it next time you but
<heinkel_111> buy
<heinkel_111> not but
 * Agent_bob thinks about it before he buts
<jace_> ok folks heres my problem: at KDM it wont start the xserver, it just loops back to the KDM login screen. but at the console login i can manually startX
<jace_> and go tto my desktop
<brian__> I've been planning on building a new computer here pretty soon.. which hardware venders are a good choice? Intel for the processer..?
<fignew> jace_: you've tried different profiles?
<jace_> no not yet. like make a new login?
<mixed> anyone in here ever used DJPlay?
<NickPresta> brian__, processor wise, I would imagine AMD/Intel are both fine. Stay away from ATI GPUs. The rest should be pretty well supported if it's popular.
<fignew> jace_: at KDM, select a different profile... KDE, terminal, failsafe, etc
<jace_> oh yeah and same thing
<jace_> sorry
<brian__> Stay away from ATI?? That sucks! I hate Nvidia lol
<Agent_bob> !hardware | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NickPresta> brian__, what's wrong with nvidia?
<fignew> jace_: do you have a .xinitrc?
<fignew> in your home dir?
<jace_> let me look one sec
<Agent_bob> i wish my nvidia card was supported
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, which card?
<Agent_bob> riva128 agp
<fedor> how do I get back update notifier that usually sits in system tray
<NickPresta> fedor, when a new update comes in, it should appear :)
<jace_> im gonna say negative
<brian__> I've always been an ATI guy.. and they don't support aftermarket drivers
<fedor> NickPresta, lol yeh but it doesnt I have been doing updates manually for a month now
<fignew> jace_: make one, and put startkde in it
<jace_> k
<fignew> then restart KDM and select default
<Agent_bob> NickPresta no need wasting your time on it.  you'll find that they say use the old driver but it doesn't work with that particular card
<Agent_bob> old = legacy
<brian__> You know, when ever I play any time of 3D game either on Kubuntu normaly, or through wine, I get horrible FPS.. Could that be because my ATI 9600?
<jace_> brb
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, I know. I saw the card name and figured the old drivers were borked with that card.
<fignew> brian__: yep :)
<Agent_bob> NickPresta yeah and it's sad because it's actually a pretty decent card
<brian__> So if I had an nVidia, it would run allot better?
<fignew> brian__: yes
<brian__> =( lol
<fedor> NickPresta: adept_notifier!! thats what I was looking for
<fignew> brian__: though, you might be able to get your current card working
<fignew> better than it is right now atleast
<brian__> fignew, I would rather just have a card that is plug in play and ready to go.
<wimpies> i have gutsy installed and see that the kernel config shows CONFIG_SMP not set.  Is there an SMP kubuntu kernel ?
<Agent_bob> brian__ i sympathize with the "plug and get mad" card issue.
<fignew> brian__: nvidias are pretty plug and play... you only need to run one command ;)
<Dragnslcr> wimpies- I think the -generic kernel should have SMP support
<biovore> yup up 2 8 cores
<Dr_willis> I used to perfer ati ages ago... Now i have to say. with Linux. Its still  Best to use Nvidia.
<Dr_willis> even under windows.. I have to favor Nvidia - just because they seemt o have less hassles.
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: actually, ati on windows is really quite easy.
<unix_lappy> it's just linux that's so crazy hard, even after the amd buyout, even after the users yelling at them.
<unix_lappy> which is why media companies who have engineers who work with opengl and linux (which is quite a lot lately) are gaining momentum
<Dr_willis> unix_lappy,  given the issues ive had with it in the past.. I dissagree.. :)  I switched to Nvidia about a yr ago. and havent looked back.
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: I havent bought a computer in the last couple years.
<tekteen> I just pick whatever is cheap :-)
<unix_lappy> so i couldnt tell ya.
<Dr_willis> its was nice how ati and nvidia kept leap frogging each other with new cards.. but seems now they are just all forcing more gpus on the same card.
<tekteen> and works with linux
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: i think the AMD ATI buyout was a bigggg mistake.
<Dr_willis> I got a ati 9800  (i think) was the last ati card i got.
<unix_lappy> they spread themselves too thin, and didnt manage resources to compete with c2d
<Dr_willis> I dont plan on getting ati any more in the future. Unless they do some major changes.
<Dr_willis> Now if only Intel would focus on making some decent offerings and give us a 3 way competition.
<unix_lappy> they have no reason in the world too.
<unix_lappy> to*
<Dr_willis> Its downright amazing the power of todays video cards. and gee the games Still manage to suck it all down.
<Dr_willis> I keep hearing that Intel is looking into it. but so far just rumors. :)
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: it doesnt work that way, games build against future trends in technology, because it takes so long to get a game out.
<Dr_willis> then ya get 90% of the market that cant play a new game. :) catch-22
<Dr_willis> Crysis was at least playable on my box. after i turned it down a bit.
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: no you get 90% who cant play, 10% who can (the l33t) who then talk down to the n00bs who cant afford the latest hardware.
<unix_lappy> which leads to more buying.
 * Agent_bob doesn't upgrade
<Dr_willis> we will see what next years trends will be.  $500 video cards are getting hard to justify.
<Dr_willis> Mine was $300 :P
<Dr_willis> Then 2 months later nvidia came out with a cheaper - faster card heh.. for less.
<regeya> heh, glad I usually don't game :->
<Agent_bob> $300 computer is impossable for me to justify, seeing that they throw perfectly good three to five year old pc in the trash every day.
<regeya> if i did, I'd buy some sort of console.  $400 for a ps3 seems more reasonable when people talk about dropping that kind of coin on a gfx card
<Dr_willis> I get in a game mood for a while.. then i get in a linux mood for a while.. or i go play the wii for a few days.. or watch videos...
<Dr_willis> I am wanting SPORE when it comes out. :) and Perhaps  savage 2
<unix_lappy> Dr_willis: lol, you mean the ps 9 SPORE?
<jace_> ok fignew i had no love. i even had to can that file too because it messed up my reslution.
<jace_> this is kinda waht happen i think
<jace_> i was trying to install a theme for KDM
<jace_> and had to manually copy the file to the theme folder
<jace_> also i prior to that i had reinstalled the KDM manager
<jace_> i read some where it might be a permissions issue ? but i have no clue
<Agent_bob> ls -l   the dir you copied it to
<jace_> the theme? no it copied to /usr/share/apps/kde3/kdm/theme
<jace_> ohh
<jace_> one sec
<jace_> hehe
<Agent_bob> ;/
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the latest riaa/mpaa/copy right wars - news. :)
<Dr_willis> I cant help but wonder what the Music Industry would do if EVERYONE boycotted all music (downloads and cd sales and radio) for a month...
 * Agent_bob believes that "copy right" should be illegal
 * regeya wants Agent_bob's nick
<intelikey> have it
 * regeya wants intelikey's nick
<jace_> agent bob
 * Dr_willis is Known as MS Bob.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-01-29 10:51 circles
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-01-29 10:51 Debian
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-03-13 09:14 hardDrive
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-01-29 10:51 Krystal
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-10-16 15:09 kubuntu
<intelikey> those look like symlinks
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-10-16 15:09 kubuntu-no-userlist
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-01-29 10:51 Linux Passion
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2006-03-01 00:32 LoveKDE_KDM Theme-0.1
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-07-08 10:09 Plasma-Wind
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-05-10 09:13 spline
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-01-29 10:51 true-nature
<jace_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-09-30 07:42 Xi
<Dr_willis> that seems odd permissions for those things
<intelikey> that looks like a flood
 * regeya wants to use the name 'Linux' to sell a line of sex toys
<jace_> sorry
<tekteen> !paste | jace_
<ubotu> jace_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Linusex
<intelikey> Dr_willis symlinks are always 777
<regeya> but I can't due to a trademark.
<regeya> EVIL LINUX
<regeya> also, I want to sell a line of Ubuntu snack chips with the ubuntu logo, without first consulting with anyone.
<Dr_willis> use  Li'Nux
<Dr_willis> :)
<jace_> off topic
<Dr_willis> There is a Laundry Soap called Linux I belive.. somewhere. :P
<intelikey> i pronounce Li'Nux ... Li'Nux
<jace_> deos KDE4 support compiz
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> KDE4 has its own alternative.
<Dr_willis> So compiz is not needed with kde4
<Dr_willis> Not to say that kde4's alternative works very well.......
<intelikey> sorry. jace_ those are not links and the permission is incorrect.
<jace_> k
<jace_> so how can i fix that?
<intelikey> chmod 755 the dir    i.e.  sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/apps/kde3/kdm/theme* /usr/share/apps/kde3/kdm/theme*/*
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a /usr/share/apps/kde3/kdm/
<intelikey> me either but that's what he said it was.
<Marilyn_2> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!! Come, join, enjoy and share adult materials ! Maybe, admins make you moderator or others, too ! See you there ! :)
<intelikey> so i'm not arguing about it.
<Dr_willis> so its VERY possible he installed the themes to the wrong place.
<intelikey> yes. but whether or not that happened you don't want something like a global themes dir world writable
<intelikey> kdm is suid root you know
<niall> is there away to force fullscreen apps to run windowed in WINE?
<intelikey> let me rephrase. kdm runs as root.
<Dr_willis> I cant even find the kdm theme changer tool :)
<niall> Dr_willis: it's not installed by default
<Dr_willis> I did just install it. :P
<niall> ;D
<Dr_willis> there it is. under kcontrol
<niall> in that case it's in the appearnce bit
<niall> with the themes
<niall> yer
<niall> now tell me how to make stuff run windowed in WINE :P
<Dr_willis>  /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/circles
<Dr_willis> is where my kdm themes are at.
<intelikey> i might use kde more often than i do if it didn't restart xorg fortyleven times when it starts up....   that borks my non-suported nvidia card.
<romunov> i need some help
<romunov> i shut down my machine by hybernate
<romunov> and now i can't get it back into x
<romunov> all i can access is the console
<romunov> what's the command to run kde from the command line?
<intelikey> romunov   sudo init 3       see if it doesn't fix it.   if not     sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> but the simple answer to your question was "startx"   not what i think you really want, but that is what you asked.
<romunov_> hum
<romunov_> it worked :D
<romunov_> now i need to find the command window where i'm running irssi from :)
<romunov_> alt+F1 isn't working
<jawee> intelikey: startkde ?
<intelikey> alt+ctrl+f1
<intelikey> jawee no. not if xorg is not running.
<intelikey> jawee and if it is you'll have to export DISPLAY=':0' first anyway
<jawee> intelikey: Well, you said to start KDE. I wasn't following the conversation, I apoligize
<intelikey> not a problem
<romunov> intelikey: yeah, that worked just fine
<romunov> thanks
<intelikey> jawee the key post was "<romunov> and now i can't get it back into x"
<jace_> sorry  that was /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<jace_> the kde3 is from another folder
<jace_> so if i unisntall KDM what will be in its palce/
<jace_> *place?
<Dr_willis> why do you want to uninstall kdm?
<jace_> i really dont
<intelikey> jace_ you can use gdm or xdm
 * Dr_willis is totally lost then.
 * intelikey prefers gdm over kdm
<jace_> but basically my prob is i cant get past the login screen. unless i go console and startx
<Dr_willis> jace_,  so what happens exactly then when you try using kdm?
<jace_> at the login screen i can type in my pass and hit go but it takes me back to the login screen
<Dr_willis> try making a new user. see if it affects them also. - as a test.
<jawee> jace_: have you tried reconfiguring the kdm package?
<jace_> no i have not. the only thing i did was reinstall it when it wouldnt install the theme itslef
<jace_> ok let me try a new user
<linos2> can someone tell me why I receieve this error message....     http://www.pastebin.org/17322
<Dr_willis> if it was a kdm theme causing the issue..i wouldent think it would be crashing  after kdm closes..
<intelikey> linos2 yep.   that's not an error. it's a feature.
<intelikey> linos2 the ubuntu team did that intentionally,  in case you happen to have any wacom devices
<intelikey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> seveas why do you remove every informative infonode !
<linos2> intelikey, oh ok.  I was looking all over the net for that answer, but couldn't find it.  thank you very much
<Dr_willis> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jace_> k my xsession log is full of sudo  errors and such where can i post this for viewing?
<jace_> ohhh
<jace_> wait one sec
 * klobster sits down
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye all.
<intelikey> linos2 welcome,  and there "used to be" a good infonode in the ubotu list.  it now seems to be missing.    you can check the forums for "wacom" if you want to stop that error message from happening.
<intelikey> !paste | jace_
<ubotu> jace_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<linos2> intelikey, wouldn't I just comment that wacom out under my .conf file???
<intelikey> linos2 the entire sections for the devices and the listings in the server section   yes.
<intelikey> there will be three section.  and then three lines in the server section  iirc.
<jace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54010/
<jace_> hope that helps
<intelikey> jace_ can the new user account login ?
<jace_> oh i cant admin the setting manager im gonan have to restart
<jace_> but ill be back in about 15 min
<intelikey> jace_ wait.
<jace_> k
<intelikey> as your normal user in the console, do this.    sudo echo works
<jace_> sudo must be setuid root
<intelikey> jace_ mount | grep ' / '
<jace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54015/
<intelikey> jace_ ?  it should only be one line...
<jace_> hmmm
<jace_> one sec
<intelikey> jace_ it's ok.  that shows me what i needed to see.   ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<klobster> intelikey: not one line
<intelikey> klobster yes one line
<jace_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 05:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<intelikey> ok. jace_ did you issue a command like this   sudo chmod -R 777 /        or something ?
<klobster> intelikey: ahh, skipped a space ;)
<jace_> i did
<jace_> i did
<jace_> it was for that bookmarks error
<heinkel_111> !português
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about português - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heinkel_111> no portuguese language kubuntu channel?
<intelikey> jace_ you have totally hosed your permissions.    welcome to the "i just learned another 'never do this' lesson"  club,   and it's going to be easier to reinstall than to fix that.
<jace_> . . .
<jace_> booo
 * intelikey remembers doing the same thing long ago. 
<jace_> ok
<jace_> so
<intelikey> jace_ sorry dude.     that's almost as good as   rm -r /
<jace_> can i reisntall without messignn with my home folder?
<klobster> ubotu is lacking today
<jace_> i had a feelin
<intelikey> or cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda    or the hundreds of other "never do this"'s
<klobster> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jace_> lol man i was so proud oif my nix install. lasted 3 mon flawless
<intelikey> jace_ well one good thing.   i bet you never use chmod recursively out side your home dir again....
<jace_> indeed
<jace_> man
<intelikey> good luck with the reload jace_
<jace_> ok so can i blow out ' / '  and tell the install not to mess with /home?
<intelikey> yes
<jace_> and my hoem folder will remain intact? will i ahve to make a new user?
<intelikey> BUT you should still fix your perms in your home
<biovore> or you can tar up your homedir and back it up somewhere..
<intelikey> biovore that would preserve the messed up perms tho.
<jace_> awesome you folks rock for helping me out
<jace_> alrigth i got lots to do thanks for the help be back again for more ;)
<intelikey> so it's not really any better than doing a   chmod 750 -R $HOME ;find $HOME/ -type f -exec chmod 640 '{}' \;
<intelikey> he left to quick to catch that....
<Negatratoron> Do y'all have time now for a question about amarok and segmentation faults?
<intelikey> plenty of time, no experance.
<Negatratoron> Okay, well, let's try
<intelikey> maybe someone can help.   so ask anyway
<Negatratoron> k
<Negatratoron> Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.Amarok: [Loader] amarokapp probably crashed!
<Negatratoron> That's what I get when starting Amarok from the terminal
<Negatratoron> If I run amarokapp, it just says segmentation fault
<Negatratoron> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<NickPresta> Negatratoron, and this is for KDE 3.5.X, on Gutsy, using Amarok from the repos?
<norv> who knows about the switch from locate to strigi when using the locate: kioslave?
<Negatratoron> Yes, KDE 3.5...
<Negatratoron> yes, repos
<Negatratoron> Kubuntu 7.10, and I don't know the acronym for that
<niall> so
<NickPresta> Negatratoron, okay. 7.10 is Gutsy.
<niall> no way to make a full screen windows app windowed with WINE? ;/
<Negatratoron> k
<intelikey> code name != acronym    ;/
<Negatratoron> yeah...
<Negatratoron> lol@bad.word.choice
<norv> oh hmm, appears locate: is the standard locate kio and Find: is the strigi one. imo strigi is kind of misbehaved
<norv> it edits the address line when you are changing it..
<NickPresta> Negatratoron, personally, I can't read a backtrace and I don't know what could be causing amarok to crash. I would ask in #amarok, find a way to get the backtrace and hope someone can diagnose the problem. You can then submit a bug to Kubuntu if the problem isn't specific to your machine...
<klobster> niall wineconfig
<Negatratoron> Okay, thank you
<intelikey> Negatratoron strace command
<NickPresta> Negatratoron, I wish we could be of more help but I would imagine a seg. fault and crashing is something the Amarok people would like to look at (and eventually the Kubuntu devs if it is a serious problem).
<Negatratoron> Okay
<Negatratoron> Thank you
<intelikey> you can redirrect the output to a file      strace amarokapp.Amarok 2>filename
<Negatratoron> Okay, that would help
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a command to "restart" usb ports
<intelikey> err might want both stdout and stderr   idk.
<Negatratoron> If y'all can't help, I'll just stay here because I might end up helping someone else...
<Negatratoron> But thank you anyway
<NickPresta> Negatratoron, that's a good philosophy. Most people here stay to help others even when their problem is resolved.
<niall> wineconfig claims I don't have wine installed then tries to install things
<Dragnslcr> Or because we don't have lives
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, that too ;)
<intelikey> Negatratoron wish i could... but i don't use amarok,      (nor xorg for that matter).     so i'm pretty useless on trubble shooting gui apps.
<klobster> niall: try system settings,  advanced tab: windows applications?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr you didn't have to point out the obvious  !!!
<Dragnslcr> Haha
<Negatratoron> Actually, that's true too...
<Negatratoron> No life...
<niall> it says I don't have WINE installed
<niall> when I do :z
<klobster> niall apt-get update?
<niall> nothing
<klobster> niall: from a console?
<niall> yes
<niall> no updates I mean
<klobster> niall: what is the exact error you get when clicking on the windows application tab in system settings
<intelikey> ob- over,  -vious the way or the path.    obvious = just over the way, or just accross the way.   </useless information rant>
<niall> http://pastebin.com/m2b172202
<niall> I press yes
<ahmos> Hi I have Installed a fresh kubuntu now but when I open the notifications Icon in system settings I recieve the crash handler window!!
<klobster> niall: and then?
<niall> then it just says 'It appears taht yuo do not have wine installed. wine can be used to run some programs designed for Windows. Please install the wine package to get this functionality.'
<niall> that's it, all I can do is go back to the overview
<klobster> niall: sudo apt-get install wine
<klobster> niall: it can't hurt
<niall> I already have wine installed
<niall> I tried that
<intelikey> niall dpkg -l | grep wine
<klobster> niall: did you install from the repos?
<tuxwulf3> In Kontact, how to switch off the left sidebar?
<niall> http://pastebin.com/m5345c6db
<intelikey> ok you definitely have wine installed.
<niall> I might uninstall it
<intelikey> and fully installed correctly
<niall> then try and let it install from the settings menu
<niall> it tries to download a package or something, but the bar just goes to the end straight away
<niall> I assume because I have it already
<intelikey> what process is giving the "you don't appear to have wine" error ?
<niall> then it tells me I don't
<niall> the system settings wine bit
<niall> Windows Applications
<intelikey> that's a bug
<niall> ;o
<niall> Kubuntu has too many of those
<intelikey> yes it does
<niall> I have a directx fullscreen app
<niall> but I want to run it windowed
<intelikey> and any distro that tries to churn out a full release every six months will have too many bugs to suite my taste.
<niall> any ideas?
<intelikey> sorry not a clue here.
<niall> ;/
<klobster> suite?
<intelikey> well drop the e if you don't like it
<klobster> niall: try also winecfg from console
<Uplink> hello, im using Backtrack2 live CD and i want to install a package
 * klobster drops the e
<Uplink> =/
<niall> I can't find any option to make things run windowed ;/
<klobster> niall: did it run?
<niall> yes
<intelikey> Uplink is backtrack2 a ubuntu cd ?
<Uplink> nope... its slackware i believe
<Uplink> KDE?
<intelikey> Uplink then why are you asking in here ?
<Uplink> coz the commands are the same... i think
<intelikey> /join #slackware
<Uplink> same way to install a package
<intelikey> Uplink no they are not.
<klobster> niall: did it open op the wine configuration window?
<NickPresta> Uplink, slackware has slapt-get, I believe. Slackware isn't like Kubuntu though
<intelikey> ubuntu uses .deb packages slack uses  .tgz packages
<niall> klobster: yes
<Uplink> yes...
<Uplink> and how do u install them?
<klobster> niall: click the applications tab and select add application
<niall> ok
<Uplink> i tried looking for FAQ on installing packages and I found non
<NickPresta> Uplink, ask in the slackware channel. This is for Kubuntu only
<intelikey> Uplink with what ever installer slack uses now
<Dragnslcr> Uplink- what makes you think a Kubuntu channel would know anything about a distro that we've never even heard of?
<Uplink> sorry...
<niall> now what?
<intelikey> Uplink while linux is linux is linux at the kernel level, they diverge verquiclky above that.
<klobster> niall: once you have selected your app, click on settings, then graphics, then
<intelikey> verquiclky/very quickly/
<klobster> checkmark the "allow the window manager to control the windows" option
<niall> ok
<ahmos> Hi, I have Installed a fresh kubuntu now but when I open the notifications Icon in system settings I recieve the crash handler window instead, any ideas ?!!
<klobster> you can do the same thing in the main graphics tab to set it universally
<niall> hang on
<niall> brb
<niall> ok
<niall> I ticked the box
<klobster> niall: you can do the same thing in the main graphics tab to set it universally
<klobster> niall: that should be it
<niall> still goes fullscreen though :x
<klobster> niall: doh! try "emulate a virtual desktop"
<klobster> my bad
<niall> that doesn't seem to have changed anything :x
<klobster> what is your screen size?
<niall> 1600x1200
<klobster> what are the virtual desktop settings
<niall> 640x480
<klobster> did you change in the app, or in the main graphics tab?
<niall> graphics tab
<klobster> try in the app just to be safe, also what is the program?
<niall> the virtual desktop thing doesn't seem to do antyhing
<niall> like if I run notepad
<niall> I can still maximise it to my full desktop, yuo'd think it would only maximise to 640x480 or something?
<klobster> notepad runs in full screen?
<niall> no
<niall> ;p
<Agent_bob> it can
<niall> I dunno what emulate a virtual desktop is supposed to be doing
<klobster> it creates a windowed area for running windows apps
<niall> doesn't for me :(
<niall> how do you get the area?
<Negatratoron> Ah-ha!  I'm missing a libGLcore.so.1
<Agent_bob> yuch wine is 41.4MB !
<biovore> better the 2GB for windows :-P
 * Agent_bob mumbles that he can run windows in less than 50m
<klobster> niall: brb
<genii> Agent_bob: Well, thats what comes from the neccesity of reverse-engineering
<Agent_bob> heck. i dual boot windows and linux on a single 210m hdd lappy
<Agent_bob> genii yeah i guess so
<Agent_bob> coffee ?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee for those that need some
<brian__> How on earth do I change the size of the Icons on my desktop and K Menu?
<klobster> niall: I don't know what to tell you; I just tested the emulate virtual desktop (with notepad, BTW), and it seems to work flawlessly...
<niall> :(
<niall> what happens when you run notepad?
 * Agent_bob now searches franticly for a windows app........... 
<klobster> niall: maybe try a reinstall
<niall> of wine?
<klobster> niall: hold on I will upload a screenshot
<Nega> Okay, I think that Nvidia drivers are my second worst nightmare...
<Nega> My worst nightmare is GRUB...
<Nega> Do y'all have any experience with Envy?
 * genii is tempted to !envy
<genii> Nega: It's not a recommended way to install drivers
<Nega> Okay
<Nega> Why not?
<genii> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Nega> Okay
<Nega> Well...
<Nega> Okay
<Nega> That didn't work the first time
<Nega> Well...
<Nega> Okay, I'll try it
<klobster> niall: http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrc6.jpg
<Agent_bob> <Nega> My worst nightmare is GRUB... <<<  :)
<klobster> niall: yes a reinstall of wine
<niall> my wine config is differentt o that
<klobster> ??
<niall> right
<niall> i got rid of wine
<niall> how should i install it again?
<klobster> apt-get install
<niall> ok
<AdmPaul> Hey, I'm trying to install a .deb file and it's giving me "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable." Any ideas on what I can do?
<Dragnslcr> Install the dependencies
<ahmos> hi, is there a way to know if my system files is not corrupted or there is a ile missing?!!
<Agent_bob> niall you do realize that reinstalling a package will not affect anything (including configs) in your home dir   and unless you use the purge option it probably wont affect configs in the /etc dir either,    don't you ?
<niall> i used the purge option
<niall> and i deleted the .wine folder in my home directory
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> just making sure.
<niall> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2413/snapshot16fn5.png
<niall> awesome
<niall> it works now
<niall> ;D
<Agent_bob> ah man.  i've got a major disk malfunction.    ls /mnt/disk2     and it's constipated   just sitting there.  can't even ^C to kill the ls command.
<niall> brb
<klobster> what is disk2?
<Agent_bob> hdd
<klobster> ata, sata external internal?
<Agent_bob> ide
<Agent_bob> ide ata
<klobster> bad mojo
<Agent_bob> mojo ?
<klobster> ctrl-z and wait it out?
<klobster> mojo is like huju but more serious
<Agent_bob> no. it's an apm thing i think.  but i can't ctrl* and that was the root console ...  so im rootless until something gives.
<Agent_bob> looks like a reboot if i need root
<Dragnslcr> There's always the big shiny button
<klobster> kickk it with sudo hdparm from a user console?
<Agent_bob> you mean the one on the front of the box ?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<ahmos> Hi everybody,I need help please,I have installed kubuntu now but when I click the notification icon it don't start and I recieve a systen settings crash window....does this means my system files is corrupted during installation?!!
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr i have two.  a little shiny one that does hard reset and a big shiny that does power off   :)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<klobster> tell niall goodluck, I gotta go
<Dragnslcr> They should both work
 * klobster heads down to the corner bar
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr i think   ctrl+alt+del from another console would be better
<Dragnslcr> I dunno about "better"
<Dragnslcr> Probably the same
<brian__> How on earth do I change the size of the Icons on my desktop and K Menu?
<Agent_bob> no. it will umount the root fs
<Agent_bob> the shiny buttons don't
 * Agent_bob opts for a reboot.   back in 15minutes or so....  (maybe less)
<Agent_bob> i wonder why apm/acpi can stop the disk but can't start it like it should....
<niall> bah
<Agent_bob> bah ?    pfft !
<niall> WINE is dumb
<Agent_bob> wine is wine is not an emulator
<Agent_bob> and dumb
<niall> :(
<Agent_bob> wow. wine is also broken.  it wasn't apm it was wine that locked that disk up.
<niall> this doesn't make any sense
<Agent_bob> kill -9 2516 ;pid | grep ls
<Agent_bob>  2516 tty23    D+     0:00 ls --color=auto /mnt/win95/windows/ -lR
<Agent_bob> can't kill ls   it's hung because wine is running   2512 ttyp0    D+     0:00 /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-preloader /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-pthread /mnt/win95/windows/StartupCPL.exe
<genii> Agent_bob: I assume thats the control panel startup
<Agent_bob> genii not exactly.  it's startup control panel   a small windows app to configure what all is started automaticly
<Agent_bob> and i can't kill it
<Agent_bob> and it wont move.
<Agent_bob> has the disk hung.   can't ls the mountpoint
<Agent_bob> killed the gui but didn't affect the hung wine
<Agent_bob> nor the hung ls.    i can try the magic sysRQ on them.  >:]
<genii> Agent_bob: ps ax|grep wine
<Agent_bob>  2512 ?        D      0:00 /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-preloader /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-pthread /mnt/win95/windows/StartupCPL.exe
<ubuntu> exit
<ubuntu> quit
<genii> ubuntu: /quit
<Agent_bob> slash command
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~] kill -9 2512
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~] kill -9 2512
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~] kill -9 2512
<genii> Agent_bob: Perhaps sudo is needed
<Agent_bob> that's not a bounce.  that was repetes of the same command.  no affect
<Agent_bob> genii    ^   root.
<genii> Agent_bob: Ah, I see now...was looking for $ or # and not name@
<genii> Agent_bob: Any remnant windows on desktop from it?
 * Agent_bob doesn't subscribe to \$
<Agent_bob> desktop ?    i said i killed the gui
<Agent_bob> as in xorg is not running
<genii> Agent_bob: Since you're running as root permissions to the mount likely aren't the problem
<Agent_bob> heh. no.   and the mount is not the problem   i tested it before running the wine command and after.  on issue befor and anything that tries to access the drive after wine started hangs.
<dawiz> anyone know how to get dvds to play in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dawiz> ahhh
<dawiz> cool
<dawiz> apt-get?
<Agent_bob> read the link
<apparle_> I want a good website designer and I am new to html coding
<Agent_bob> ^ hehhe    i want,  and i'm leaving  ....     lol
<genii> Yes, weird
<genii> Agent_bob: Do top or lsof show the process doing something?
<Agent_bob> well this thing isn't going to fix itself.  that's two major issues i have to grip about now.    you can't remount / ro if you use loop to mount an image unless you go through a major rmmod process first.   and wine hangs disks.     i'll remove wine and solve that.  but the other is a kernel bug.
<Agent_bob> genii no
<Agent_bob> they are just jung.
<genii> Agent_bob: Yeah looks buggy. BTW you can get later wine debian package off tgheir site
<genii> *their
<Agent_bob> i was only going to play with wine to see if i could help....  errummm what's his name.   found myself needing help   heh.
<genii> heh
<dhuv> hello all
<Agent_bob> dhuv
<apparle> I want a good website designer. I am new to html coding
<Agent_bob> well i'm going to sysRQ it and if that don't kill it i'll reboot.
<dhuv> I was wondering how I can go about finding out which script called when I do "alt + ctrl + del" and choose Suspend
<Agent_bob> be back when i get back.
<Agent_bob> dhuv kdm handles that i think.
<dhuv> Agent_bob: is there a way I can call that from the command line?
<dhuv> The reason I ask is that Fn + F4 which is supposed to be a shortcut to the same thing does not work, it freezes coming back from standby
<Agent_bob> for the record   alt+sysRQ+e    didn't kill it.
<dhuv> if I however choose the Suspend from the KDE Logout menu, it works fine
<dhuv> Agent_bob: whats alt+sysRQ+e
<dhuv> sysRQ?
<Agent_bob> kernel side hotkey   killall5
<genii> Agent_bob: Maybe kill the lockfile
<Agent_bob> maybe reboot  and forget it.
<genii> dhuv: The script is found in /etc/acpi
<genii> dhuv: eg: hibernate.sh
<dhuv> genii: how can I find out for sure which one it is?
<dhuv> I am going to tail the /var/log/acpi log and see if it comes up there, brb
<genii> dhuv: sleep.sh if you're choosing Suspend from the ctrl-alt-del
<genii> Although if kpowermanager runs, the acpi script gives kpowermanager the control
<genii> klaptopdaemon rather
<apparle> which one should I go for nvu or kompzer
<preston_baes> how can i manage to customize a resoltuion for my screen i need 1174x667 how can i get that other than doing the sudo dpkg-reconfigure thing
<preston_baes> because the sudo thing doesnt work for me
<preston_baes> would i have to edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Negatratoron> Hi-hi
<Negatratoron> What does the command, "depmod" do?
<Agent_bob> totally unrelated but anyone have a clue about this ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d77c4ad20
<Negatratoron> I'm just excited because I randomly tried it and the nvidia kernel module suddenly worked
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~] ls /dev/.static/dev/
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~]
<Agent_bob> so then  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d77c4ad20  <<< is a bogus error i think
<preston_baes> not for me neg
<apparle> I have installed SMPlayer and MPlayer. I want to see te option 'play DVD with Mplayer' when I enter a DVD. What should I do
<genii> Negatratoron: depmod rebuilds the list of available kernel modules
<Negatratoron> Okay, well, that makes sense...
<Agent_bob> nevermind i found it.    it's a bogus error from the cp command. caused by this line in the checkrootfs.sh script               cp -ua /dev/.static/dev /
<Agent_bob>             umount /dev/.static/dev
<dhuv> just to let you guys know, it was /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<dhuv> Figured I would try it and what do ya know, it worked
<genii> dhuv: Good :)
<apparle> Tell me a video editor which can handle all formats
<genii> apparle: kdenlive handles quite an assortment
<apparle> genii: Can it convert vido formats
<dhuv> apparle: http://www.kdenlive.org/images/kdenlive-0_5_export.png
<dhuv> seems like it can
<genii> apparle: Not sure. I basically use it to edit out commercials on dvds from tv recordings. kino can export to a few formats but can only accept dv as input type. So I go between them right now
<apparle> genii: Can it handle iPod and mobile formats
<dhuv> genii: mythtv can edit those commercials out for ya
<dhuv> works really well
<genii> apparle: I was able to input video from my nokia
<genii> dhuv: My standalone dvd recorder however can't :)
<dhuv> ahh I see
<apparle> genii: I mean to say can it create files playable in mobile/iPod
<genii> apparle: kino?
<apparle> genii: you tell me
<genii> apparle: Since I have no idea what iPod uses I don't know
<genii> And I don't own one to test.
<genii> apparle: 1 minute
<apparle> genii: Can it do that for your nokia
<ahmos> Hi,when I try to open restricted drivers,I get this message (
<ahmos> You need to install the package
<ahmos> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<ahmos> for this program to work.
<ahmos> can anybody help me resolving this?
<genii> apparle: I was going to take a screenshot of the export formats available in Kino but PrintScreen won't work there :(
<genii> apparle: I haven't tried exporting to 3gp    ... it has a bunch of mpeg export tweaks
<genii> but doesn't tell you the extensions they should have
<DasKreech> hey all
<genii> apparle: As far as I understand the nokia 3gp files are some type of mpeg4
<DasKreech> I'm having an issue with expr
<DasKreech> it basically hoses my machine
<apparle> genii: tell  me the package names
<genii> apparle: kino is just packagename kino  same with kdenlive
<genii> DasKreech: My condolences
<apparle> genii: so I have to download kino and its dependencies
<MadSquirrelKing> i have a hp pavillion dv9205us, but kubuntu will not detect the webcam. What do i need to read/install to get it working?
<MadSquirrelKing> i have a hp pavillion dv9205us, but kubuntu will not detect the webcam. What do i need to read/install to get it working? (any one have some suggestions?)
<MadSquirrelKing> (it would be greatly appreaciated
<DasKreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54017/
<genii> apparle: Yes
<MadSquirrelKing> DasKreech: what was that link (who was it meant for?)
<DasKreech> MadSquirrelKing: Anyone who can tell me what calls expr on boot
<MadSquirrelKing> DasKreech: oh. ok :)
<MadSquirrelKing> i have a hp pavillion dv9205us, but kubuntu will not detect the webcam. What do i need to read/install to get it working? (any one have some suggestions?) (it would be greatly appreaciated)
<jalbert> http://gizmodo.com/350091/cheeseburger-in-a-can-is-both-the-best-and-worst-thing-ive-ever-seen
<bobito> hey guys, I'm running kubuntu KDE 4, and I accidently misclicked, and removed the list of open windows from the taskbar on the bottom of the screen
<MadSquirrelKing> jalbert: that was a funny page.
<bobito> anyone know how to get that back
<bobito> i can't find it online
<MadSquirrelKing> sry, i dont know how.
<MadSquirrelKing> i have a hp pavillion dv9205us, but kubuntu will not detect the webcam. What do i need to read/install to get it working? (any one have some suggestions?) (it would be greatly appreaciated)
<bobito> MadSquirrelKing: just do a bunch of searching in the forums for the model type of the webcam.  Hopefully someone either has or is developing a driver or a script
<DasKreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DasKreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MadSquirrelKing> ok thanks. :)
<jalbert> I can't imagine a sane person buying something like that
<jalbert> let alone eating it
<MadSquirrelKing> jalbert: i know. spam is one thing, but a cheeseburger in a can. wow... thats all i can say
<ahmos> Hi ,anybody help me plz..when I try to open restricted drivers I get a messege(you need to install the package Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic for this program to work)
<jalbert> use the Adept Package Manager to install that package
<MadSquirrelKing> ahmos: type "sudo apt-get install Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic" in konsole to install that package.
<ahmos> I got this (E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.)
<MadSquirrelKing> ahmos: then run the command in console.
<MadSquirrelKing> *konsole
<jalbert> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ahmos> sorry but wich command I should write exactly?!!
<ahmos> ok
<apparle> genii: Does kino open video files like .mpg .avi or only receive input from camcorder
<genii> apparle: It accepts only dv as input. I use some commandline things to convert my vob files to dv to get them in correct format
<apparle> genii: then its of no use to  me. any other??
<genii> apparle: You find: ffmpeg -i input.vob -target ntsc-dv output.dv             to convert too tedious? ;)
<DasKreech> ahmos: the sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DasKreech> something is stopping your install
<ahmos> Thank u (Jalbert & MadSquirrelKing) very much I have solved it..;)
<eatThisAndDie> dudes. I kinda screwed up the KDM thing, i wanna go back to the kubuntu default, with the transparent login box and all, any ideas?
<dorkface> I'm new to kernels and such, so I have a small question.  If i were wanting to change a value in something like config-2.6.21.1, that means I'd have to recompile it?
<apparle> genii: Its not tedious but will take a lot a of time to convert large files
<genii> apparle: There is Cinelerra but I have not tried it. http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<DasKreech> ahmos: no problem
<DasKreech> eatThisAndDie: What did you do?
<DasKreech> dorkface: Me too but as far as I understand it yes
<apparle> buy
<apparle> sorry bye
<apparle> bye bye
<dorkface> DasKreech: Thanks :)
<theRealballchalk> hi guys
<bender> *yawns* hellooo
<DasKreech> Cheese it!
<posingaspopular> DasKreech: he should probably rm r * his .kde folder in his home dir
<posingaspopular> i think that's what i did when i wanted to revert my kde4 settings
<posingaspopular> rm r * something in the home folder....
<DasKreech> posingaspopular: That's what I was going to suggest
<DasKreech> KDM is a pretty easy app to blow away as you can't "really" have invested settings in it
<mjponce> hi there.
<kilzool> I tried Kbuntu, but couldn't get the Nvidia driver working.
<kilzool> Im very suprised it didn't auto load it for me.. seeing it is a NVIDIA 6800.. very common.
<kilzool> console login font and screen are all messed up.
<epimeth> hi guys....
<epimeth> I've got a teensy question
<surgy> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DasKreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epimeth> why does my bcm4138 wireless card work in sabayon but not in kubuntu?
<surgy> !wireless | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> surgy: I've told that to people, myself.... funny how its automatic to do that... although I *was* stating a fact, not asking to ask :-)
<surgy> :)
<epimeth> surgy: I've covered the docs plenty of times... I already know how to fix the wireless problem.  I'm just wondering why the sabayon people have a driver that works and we dont?
<surgy> epimeth: becuase you havnt made one :)
<DasKreech> anyone knows why expr is called at boot?
<epimeth> lol... right... like I know how to write drivers.  the (albeit) little I've looked into it has taught me that I'd rather leave that up to other, more experienced, people
<surgy> epimeth: lol, thats not the "open source" way of thinking :) although i have contributed little myself
<Olde> I try to get into my ntfs partition through Dolphin, but I get an error which says "hall-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid1000. is this correctable?
<epimeth> surgy: that is *too* the open source way of thinking.  I'd rather fix bugs, not create new ones!  I'll stick to helping where I can, not where I can break things :-)
<surgy> lol ok
<sub[t]rnl> Olde➜ common error, check google
<epimeth> although I think I'll see if I can steal sabayon's driver somehow
<sub[t]rnl> Olde➜ try unchecking mount as user in dolphin (one option to fixing it)
<epimeth> maybe they are using a different kernel?
<sub[t]rnl> Olde➜ can't remember the others
<Olde> sub[t]rnl how do I do that please
<epimeth> mmmmm 600kbps... I swear I will never tire of seeing that
<DaveDorm> I have been playing with additional window managers and desktop enviroonments. After installing several, now I get an error: "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2)" and it falls back to the defaulr WM/DE which is KDE3. Any advice?
<DaveDorm> hmm
<DaveDorm> I am gonna reconfigure kdm, see if that helps, brb
<sigma_1234> how do you restart nfs in konsole?
<DasKreech> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart normally
<surgy> does dive into python still come prepackaged in kubuntu?
<DasKreech> surgy: No you can apt-get it
<surgy> DasKreech: kewl thnx
<epimeth> hmmm... just installed from scratch and did an upgrade
<epimeth> Setting up libqt3-mt
<epimeth> Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
<sigma_1234> how do i manually mount a nfs share using konsole?
<sub[t]rnl> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sub[t]rnl> well, that didn't help
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mount -t nfs ip.of.nfs.box:/dir/you/want /mount/point
<sub[t]rnl> or use the box's host name if you have it defined in /etc/hosts
<epimeth> I seemed to have been knocked offline for a bit...
<epimeth> did anyone see my question / know what to do about it?
<sub[t]rnl> <epimeth> Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
<sub[t]rnl> thats the last thing we got
<epimeth> ==>File on system created by you or by a script
<epimeth> the regular keep existing/use new/view diff message
<epimeth> do I keep the old or replace it?
<epimeth> a diff shows that the existing one has 7 libraries in the [usr] section, while the new one only has 2... none overlap.  can/should I merge the two?
<adrock358> hey guys
<adrock358> any ladies in the house?  in the ubuntu chatroom tonight?
<adrock358> we need more women users
<sigma_1234> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<adrock358> sigma is this tim_ from before?
<DasKreech> a) Kubuntu support room
<DasKreech> b) if you think we need more women users yelling in here isn't going to help
<adrock358> glad to see there is some chatter,
<epimeth> so no ideas people?
<sigma_1234> tim_?
<adrock358> ok.  here's my question.  can you install all updaates to your system via LiveCD?
<epimeth> I don't want to override the file and have something break, but I also don't want to keep the old one and be missing some dependancy
<sigma_1234> fyi linuxchix houses most of the female users of linux
<DasKreech> adrock358: No You can do it via a Cd though
<adrock358> das screech.  really?  just burn them you mean?
<adrock358> ?
<DasKreech> You can use the alternative Cd as an update source
<DasKreech> course it gets outta date pretty quick
<adrock358> that has all the gutsy updates?
<adrock358>   i need all them
<DasKreech> sure download the daily alternative
<adrock358> where?  link....
<DasKreech> Wait no. .. that doesn't work at all
<DasKreech> that would get you Hardy
<adrock358> ........
<adrock358> well you are of no use
<adrock358> sorry
<adrock358> i don't really mean that
<DasKreech> What are you trying to do
<epimeth> so no ideas people?
<DasKreech> epimeth: sorry missed your question
 * DasKreech prods adrock358
<stdin> epimeth: you can generally say replace to those questions, unless *you* remember editing that file
<DasKreech> adrock358: are you there?
<DasKreech> Well I'm off for the night
<hellotherehere> hi, advanced desktop effects does not work on kubuntu?
<level1> Hi, I'm using yakuake which is similar to konsole.  The bash function "clear" doesn't actually clear the screen, rather it just scrolls up a little bit so that the history is out of view
<Jucato> level1: that's actually the same behavior in Konsole
<level1> Jucato: I'm not suprised
<level1> enouf didn't have a solution
<Ashex> How do I change the default file viewer back to konquerer from Dolphin?
<Jucato> !d3lphin | Ashex
<ubotu> Ashex: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Ashex> the dual-sidebars is driving me insane
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> Ashex: you can remove the sidebar
<Jucato> remove, reposition, merge, etc
<Jucato> it's more flexible than Konqueror's sidebar
<Ashex> how does one do that?
<Ashex> the preferences menu is really basic
<Jucato> level1: all terminals behave the same way, even tty's
<Jucato> Ashex: View menu I think. View -> Panels
<Ashex> oh damn
<Ashex> it was that easy?
<Ashex> wow. I feel really stupid now
<Jucato> don't. :)
<level1> Jucato: yakuake and konsole behave differently
<Jucato> level1: how so?
<Ashex> hmm
<level1> Jucato: yakuake doesn't put blank lines after clear
<level1> Jucato: try it
<Ashex> Jucato, know how to add more details to the details view?
<Ashex> I kinda wish I could include filetype in it
<level1> sorry, not as many blank lines
<Jucato> Ashex: not sure. try right-clicking on the column headers
<Ashex> yeah, that doesn't work for me :/
<Ashex> eh, I'll just leave it be
<Ashex> filter bar works fine
<Jucato> level1: yakuake can't behave different from konsole because yakuake uses konsole inside it. how are you determining the amount of blank lines?
<level1> yakuake only makes 3 blank lines, I can count them
<level1> konsole makes 10
<level1> I wish it was configurable, I could just set it to 1000 or 1000000
<Jucato> do they both have the same height?
 * Jucato is confused as to what level1 actually means...
<level1> Jucato: no, they have different heights
<level1> Jucato: clear is height dependant?
<Jucato> afaik, yes
<level1> is there another terminal that isn't as retarded?
<level1> I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said that
<level1> but is there an alternative?
<Ashex> there is a gnome equivelant to yakuake
<level1> it probably does the same thing
<Ashex> tilda
<Ashex> what is the issue?
<Ashex> I used tilda and it behaves differently then yakuake
<Jucato> level1: try any terminal, even try tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and you'll see that they're the same
<Jucato> unless I'm misunderstanding your issue, it's really the default behavior of any terminal/terminal emulator
<Ashex> and guake, but it was just released in the wild a few weeks ago
<Jucato> clear scrolls up a number of lines, depending on the terminal's height, so that the prompt would be at the very top line
<level1> Jucato: what I want is a command which deletes the entire history
<stdin> if you want a "true" clear on a TTY then "clear_console" is the way
<level1> Jucato: so I don't have to figure out: is this the output the last time I ran gcc or the time before
<level1> stdin: is there a X11 terminal equivilent to clear_console?
<Jucato> close the tab. that would solve your problem
<stdin> level1: that'd be application specific
<stdin> konsole, for instance, has a clear history option
<level1> Jucato: it takes like 20 secounds to close and reopen a tab
<level1> stdin: where?
<Jucato> 20 seconds? O.o
<stdin> level1: for kde3, Edit -> Reset & Clear terminal, or just Edit > Clear History
<Jucato> Clear History
<harmental> hey guys...is there any kde tool to merge pdfs?
<level1> thats exactly what I want
<Jucato> harmental: I think there  might be a KDE frontend for pdftk... try searchin in kde-apps.org
<level1> oh thank god
<level1> wait... it doesn't work for yakuake
<Jucato> level1: yeah... it's very Konsole-specific...
<harmental> Jucato:
<harmental> thx
<Jucato> I'm guessing that the embedded konsole doesn't provide that functionality so yakuake can't use it
<SlimG> I'm running Konqueror 3.5.8 @ Gutsy, and when I try to turn on "cookies" I'm told that this cannot be done because the cookiedaemon isn't running? how do i fix that?
<Ashex> Is there any way to get notifications across desktops like in gnome?
<Ashex> would be nice if I could tell I was getting a message in kopete on desktop 2 while in desktop 3
<Jucato> Settngs -> Configure Notifications?
<Ashex> I meant taskbar notifications
<Jucato> doesn't Kopete show that chat bubble when you receive a message?
<Jucato> [16:12] <Jucato> Settngs -> Configure Notifications?
<Ashex> lemme rephrase
<Jucato> KDE's notification system can make your taskbar flash, show a popup, play a sound, run a script
<Ashex> yeah, the taskbar will flash in the desktop the application is in
<Jucato> [16:12] <Jucato> [16:12] <Jucato> Settngs -> Configure Notifications? (one last try?)
<Ashex> so if I'm in a seperate desktop I get no taskbar flash. I can setup a sound clip, or bubble or something else
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I'm looking in there
<Jucato> hm... is the column for the taskbar notification "checked" for that event?
<Ashex> I'm not just talking about kopete though
<Ashex> yes
<Ashex> "mark taskbar entry"
<Jucato> Flash the taskbar entry?
<Jucato> for which event?
<Ashex> as far as I know that is it
<Jucato> and yes, this applies to any KDE app that has Configure Notifications
<Ashex> "An incoming message has been received"
<Jucato> hm.. Try "highlighted message" too?
<Jucato> I can't really test right now...
<Ashex> yeah, they're both set the same
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I just want to know when the woman is talking so she doesn't get annoyed when i don't respond for five minutes
<Jucato> playing a sound is not enough? O.o
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I don't want it going off for everyone
<Ashex> maybe I can set it for the contact
<Jucato> of course
<harmental> Jucato: is this what you meant? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37321
<Ashex> I could
<Jucato> Ashex: right-click on contact -> Properties
<Ashex> bah, it's just personal preference, hearing a sound go off for each message will drive me nuts
<Ashex> oh well.
<Jucato> then Display a message box
<Jucato> harmental: sort of. all I know is that there are some tools like that floating around :)
<Ashex> message boxes interfere with full-screen stuff :/
 * Ashex is just making this difficult
<Jucato> well you can ask for more advice in #kopete if you want
<SlimG> I'm running Konqueror 3.5.8 @ Gutsy, and when I try to turn on "cookies" I'm told that this cannot be done because the cookiedaemon isn't running? how do i fix that?
<cpk1> how do you stop kdm from starting on boot?
<noaXess> how to enable vim's collored script feature?
<Jucato> I think you need to install vim-runtime (not sure which vim sub-package actually)
<scoopede> how to integrate open office with scim?
<SlimG> scoopede: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/OpenOfficeTesting
<Ramla> hey. anybody confess having got fglrx+bigdesktop+kde working together?
<Ramla> I think i've got the xorg config in a state that it would work (in logon screen the monitors are in bigdesktop mode) but when kde launches, it goes into clone mode
<Ramla> in gnome it does the same but you can set the resolution to a dualscreen res. can't figure out what I should do in kde to get the same effect
<Jucato> Ramla: just a wild guess. have you checked in System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<Ramla> Jucato: yes, kde has its own dualscreen setup that uses xinerama. in user mode it doesn't let me select a dualscreen res and in administrator mode it overwrites xorg.conf with xinerama config that doesn't work at all
<unagi> i have no network manager in my systray................how do i get it
<Jucato> oh... no other idea... I haven't been blessed/cursed with dual screens (yet)
<unagi> how do you connect to the internet with kubuntu
<Ramla> i think the bless/curse status depends on whether you're using ati or nvidia :P My FX5900 broke down and i'm so far happy to see that at least i'm not getting 2D rendering errors with the proprietary ati driver
<Jucato> unagi: K Menu -> Internet -> KNetworkManager
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> i dont have knetworkmanager...........you kmknow i was missing wicd too...................ive been having apps disappear...........
<unagi> i just lost window decor
<unagi> kde doesnt like me
<Jucato> in Konsole, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop" should pull in anything that might have been uninstalled that's part of a default Kubuntu installation
<ek_> Anyone having issues getting java installed for firefox? Even with the plugin the firefox plugin directory it still won't read it.
<ek_> Well, symlinked.
<Stummvoll> Hoi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man doppelte Leerzeichen entfernt? `tr "  " " "` funktioniert nicht
<Stummvoll> ups sry fc
<unagi_> how do you refresh the wireless network list with knetworkmanager
<Santo_3> is this a sort of help channel?
<Lynoure> yes
<Lynoure> Santo_3: do you need help with something?
<Santo_3> thx for you kindness!
<Santo_3> its the first time i connect!
<Santo_3> fortunatly kubuntu is going well so far!
<Santo_3> :)
<Lynoure> santo: there is also #kubuntu-offtopic for more free form chat :)
<santo> thx fot the hint!joining it now!
<noaXess> need enalbe the modul mod_actions in my apache... is there a predeffined package for kubuntu?
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/99
<Jasmin_> i hav airtel usb model i hav to connect in kubuntu how do i do
<Jasmin_> plz help me anyone knows about airtel gprs/edge usb modem
<stefan_> hello all :)
<stefan_> I have routing problem
<stefan_> I do as vpn connect with kvpnc
<stefan_> When I try to set the route for remote network in kvpnc the remote site is hanging up
<stefan_> so I do the route manually
<stefan_> I set the route permanent but when I close the vpn coonct the route is gone away
<stefan_> how
<stefan_> can I use the route with the vpn-connect automaticly?
<stefan_> can someone help?
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/99
<yeniklasorr> When I open 10-15 tabs on firefox, it is beginning to be unstable and not responding. How can I fix this?
<bekirsaid> hi everyone
<kenny> hi
<bekirsaid> how are you today
<bekirsaid> how is weather there
<bekirsaid> here is snowing and -13centgrad
<jussi01> bekirsaid: this is a channel for Kubuntu support, can we help you?
<bekirsaid> sorry
<bekirsaid> how can i join a chat room?
<jussi01> bekirsaid: if you would like to just chat, you are welcome to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> bekirsaid: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<bekirsaid> join kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> with the /
<jussi01> and the #
<bekirsaid> thx :D
<bekirsaid> and a question
<jussi01> go ahead!
<bekirsaid> how can i change my keyboards preset
<bekirsaid> to turkish 101 keys?
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<bekirsaid> kubuntu sees it as eng 102 keys...
<serga> hello, I m searching codecs for amarok and kaffeine, what can I install ?
<jussi01> !mp3 | serga
<ubotu> serga: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<serga>  thx jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<pawan> hi
<vege> hello
<darkalien> hi wa? configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables i have intsalled the packt gcc
<darkalien> witch packtes is missing?
<jussi01> darkalien: have installed build-essential ??
<darkalien> ah no
<darkalien> thx
<jussi01> :)
<pawan> hi
<jussi01> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<darkalien> oh whats this?
<darkalien> configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<darkalien> whats the packtes name?
<SlimeyPete> darkalien: you need to install one of the tcl dev packages, for instance tcl8.4-dev, I imagine
<darkalien> very thx
<jussi01> !away > zMooTh-gone
<jussi01> !away > zMooTh
<darkalien> #kubuntu.de
<pawan> hi
<pc-linux-test> boujour
<pc-linux-test> y aurait il quelqu'un pour m'aider pour un pilote ?
<gladier> !fr | pc-linux-test
<ubotu> pc-linux-test: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pc-linux-test> ok
<vege> Is there anyone here with time to help me resolve a punkbuster problem?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to open files in various drives
<pawan> how
<pawan> how to browse various drives
<Ayabara> for me ctrl+c only works in kate if my mouse pointer hovers over the selected text. is it supposed to work that way?
<pawan> hello
<ek_> pawan: Mount them.
<ek_> Ayabara: Sorry. Not familiar with Kate.
<Ayabara> ek_: no worries. I'll ask in #kde as well
<SlimeyPete> Ayabara: no, should work if the mouse pointer is elsewhere
<Ayabara> SlimeyPete: ok. weird..
<Ayabara> SlimeyPete: hm. could it be "focus follows mouse" that does this?
<Ayabara> maybe it's not just windows like I thought
<SlimeyPete> it is just windows
<Jucato> Ayabara: as long as Kate is the one that has focus when you press Ctrl+C
<SlimeyPete> or at least, it should be.
<Jucato> if another window happened to have focus, even if it's not on top, kate won't receive the Ctrl+C shortcut
<pawan> how to mount
<SlimeyPete> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Ayabara> well. it doesn't seem to work that way here. even though kate has focus, it doesn't register my ctrl+c.
<Lynoure> hmm, not really the answer.
<Jucato> Lynoure: it does give the GUI tool to mount... but yeah, doesn't give a link to command line instructions
<Lynoure> Jucato: could be handy to have them there too. And it starting with partitioning tools got me to not even finish reading it. Call me weird :)
<pawan> then
<Jucato> Ayabara: you're sure it has focus? how are you checking?
<pawan> all drives are enabled
<Ayabara> Jucato: only by lookin at the title bar of the window
<Jucato> hm.. right...
<pawan> how to mount
<Jucato> presuming that the focused window has a different border color than non-focused ones
<pawan> hello
<Ayabara> Jucato: it does :-)
<pawan> they are mounted how to browse the drives
<vege> I need help to find some different directories
<vege> please
<vege> for 2 days I am loking for this answer
<vege> *looking
<pawan> me too
<pawan> konquerer unable to connect to net
<vege> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54036/
<vege> someone?
<SlimeyPete> vege: did you install ET system-wide or in your home directory?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> konqwureer unable to connect
<pawan> and not able to browse various partition contents
<Lynoure> vege: I looked at the paste, and still don't understand what the problem is... did you follow those instructions?
<Lynoure> vege: if you don't know where it is,  locate pbweb.x86   or  find / -name pbweb.x86   should find it for you
<pawan> hi
<pawan> and not able to browse various partition contents
<Lynoure> pawan: you mounted them all?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> after that
<Lynoure> pawan: try browsing them on the command line... what error you get when trying to access them?
<pawan> how to browse
<pawan> command
<Lynoure> pawan: cd mountpoint    like   cd /Media/mydisk  for example
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd /Media/mydisk
<pawan> bash: cd: /Media/mydisk: No such file or directory
<Lynoure> pawan: it was just an example... you have to use the mount point they are mounted on
<pawan> like
<Lynoure> pawan: ok... how did you mount them?
<pawan> they are already mounted
<pawan> i think so
<pawan> or u tell
<Lynoure> pawan: type  mount   just in case to see
<Lynoure> pawan: and pastebin the result, thank you.
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ayabara> if I'm on a desktop and select an app on another, I want to be taken to that desktop. now it just moves the window to the current desktop. any setting for this?
<jussi01> Could someone remind me of the package for kernel headers, and will this be found on the install cd for a server?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54040/
<pawan> now
<pawan> how to browse
<sveri> pawan: did you try opening the konqueror and enter /media/sdc5 for example?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Has anyone seen like a web site where one can upload their firefox bookmarks and better organize/manage them?
<pawan> no
<Dr_willis> Im getting way toooo many bookmarks to keep  organized :P
<sveri> Dr_willis: try foxmarks its a great addon for firefox
<Dr_willis> I got the google sync tool. to sync all my different machines. :) but i still got way toooo many bookmarks heh.
<sveri> hm, i wrote myself an app to organize my bookmarks
<Dr_willis> Seems the Firefox 3 beta - is even worse for my needs at organizing the things
<sveri> but its in german
<sveri> pawan: try it ;-)
<pawan> ya its working
<pawan> thanks
<pawan> any other way to browse
<sveri> pawan: looks like your really new to linux
<pawan> i use ubuntu
<sveri> pawan: you could use dolphin too
<pawan> not kubuntu
<pawan> how
<sveri> oh, i see
<pawan> how to install dolphin
<Dr_willis> dolphin is one file manager for kde., Konqueror is another. :)
<Dr_willis> its installed allready
<sveri> Dr_willis: he uses gnome
<Dr_willis> if you are using the latest kubuntu - you are using dolphin.
<Dr_willis> gotta love all the different filemanagers.
<pawan> how to start dolphin
<sveri> um, if you really use gnome, dolphin is not installed
<Dr_willis> type dolphin  :) if its isntalled.
<Dr_willis> if its not installed.. then install it..
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can set it so that clicking an app on another desktop in the taskbar, takes me to that desktop?
<sveri> yea, you could try pressing ALT+F2 and then enter dolphin
<Dr_willis> of course WHY you want to use dolphin is  a bigger question.
<pawan> good one
<pawan> cant select files from audacious
<flipstar> you can just drag and drop them
<pawan> hae to right click on file and select open with audacious
<Dr_willis> from audacious?
 * Dr_willis is confused. 
<Dr_willis> You could set the default program for the file i guess...
<Ayabara> when I right-click on a windows menubar I see the context menu from gnome, not the one from kde. does this mean the gdm is running?
<pawan> how
<Dr_willis> depends on exactly WHAT file manager you are using and what desktop.
<pawan> konquerer
<SlimeyPete> Ayabara: that means that the gnome window decorator is running I think
<Dr_willis> konwueror -> settings -> configure filetpes.
<SlimeyPete> though goodness knows why
<Dr_willis> oops its called 'file assoications'  :)
<pawan> it is using amarok
<pawan> when i single click
<Dr_willis> add a new application, and set it as the default.
<Dr_willis> !info audacious
<ubotu> audacious (source: audacious): Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (gutsy), package size 976 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<pawan> still amarok
<Dr_willis> You did add  audacious  in the 'application preferance order' and moved it up to the top ?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> still amarok
<Dr_willis> I just installed audacious,  edited the konqueror x-mp3 file  assoication, moved audacious to the top of the list.. Now when i double click on a mp3 it plays in AUdacious
<Dr_willis> You are running KDE totally? not a mixture of kde/gnome? if you use the gnome filemanger, or desktop. that wont be using the kde file assoications
<pawan> ya its working
<pawan> thanks
<Dr_willis> NOw why you want to use Audacious is beyond me.. Icky. :P
<pawan> is audacious not good
<sveri> Dr_willis: not everybody can understand everything
<Dr_willis> From the 4 min ive just been using it.. I dont seem to see any benifits it has over the other players out there.
<Dr_willis> I perfer bmpx myself
<Dr_willis> At least these apps under kde dont fight each other trying to become the 'default file assoiation' like windows apps try to do. :)
<pawan> how to install bmp
<Dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx (source: bmpx): Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<Dr_willis> same as you install anything else. with the package manager tools.
<L337n00b> hi ppl, ne1 may give me some help about installing freedesktop's DRI for using rendering of sis video cards on kubuntu gutsy?
<Ayabara> SlimeyPete: At least I have no clue... Can I replace it with the kde window decorator with a command?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install bmpx
<SlimeyPete> Ayabara: "kwin --replace", I think
<L337n00b> i tried on installing da common-20060330-linux.i386.tar.bz2, and it goes ok
<L337n00b> but then when trying to compile ati-20060330-linux.i386.tar.bz2 it tells me it cant compile da kernel modules
<Ayabara> Jucato: the kate ctrl+c problem. maybe that could be related to the weirdness with gnome window decorator suddenly running
<Jucato> O.o
<sveri> Dr_willis: hm, i even installed bmpx and it cant play mp3, which package do i need to make it play them
<sveri> ?
<SlimeyPete> L337n00b: why are you using tars? Didn't the Kubuntu package work?
<L337n00b> i've got standard kernel modules, 2,6,22 i guess.. maybe i'm just wrong with the kernel module directories.. where r them in gutsy?
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hw> How can I globally disable that file will be opened within konquerer?
<sveri> Dr_willis: every other application is able to play mp3 ;-) i installed the restricted packages
<L337n00b> SlimeyPete, i tried to look in adept, but didnt find any package of it.. i tried to install mesa-dri, but did nothing.
<flipstar> !dolphin | hw
<ubotu> hw: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<SlimeyPete> 1ati
<SlimeyPete> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis>  You could remove the extension/file in the 'application preferance order'  part of the konwueror configuration   I guess  hw
<Dr_willis> sveri,  bmpx is playing mp3s here.
<L337n00b> SlimeyPete, i have a sis card.. :( a 640
<pawan> no equilizer
<SlimeyPete> oh right...
<SlimeyPete> L337n00b: look for the kernel source packages in adept, check they're installed then look for that tars in /usr/src
<SlimeyPete> that way you'll definitely have the right source for your kernel
<SlimeyPete> L337n00b: also do the same with kernel headers
<SlimeyPete> L337n00b: gotta go now, good luck
<L337n00b> ok, thnx nyway SlimeyPete
<Dr_willis> Well Bed time here. Night all.
<eugenia> Hello everybody
<eugenia> is there anybody who speaks Spanish?
<Pici> !es | eugenia
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<Pici> eugenia: try #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<ubotu> eugenia: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eugenia> gracias, es la primera vez que entro por aquí
<pawan> how to play mp3 files in bmp player
<hw> flipstar: I still use kubuntu 7.04 and with PDFs are opened within konquerer
<flipstar> hw: same here .. i have to right click-->open with kpf
<flipstar> *kpdf
<flipstar> btw same for .txt
<hw> flipstar: So, no solution rather upgrading? ;(
<hw> /me cronjob'ed an upgrade
<flipstar> you can use dolphin ..
<flipstar> the prob stilll exists in hardy
<SpookyET> hi
<hw> Yeah, but no gpg integration, what I need besides other things
<flipstar> in dolphin you mean ?
<hw> yes
<hw> gpg -> kgpg
<SpookyET> Kdemod is so freaking fast
<flipstar> there is an kgpg integration in dolphin
<hw> flipstar: in 7.04? Lets see...
<flipstar> hm in 7.04 you dont even have dolphin i think
<flipstar> at least not by default
<hw> flipstar: There is. But, lets say, not quite useable...
<flipstar> yeah an update is recommend anyway
<hw> flipstar: I know. But will not upgrade while in the middle of a project. "Never touch a running system" :p
<flipstar> right :)
<DasKreech_> But that's no fun :(
<flipstar> whatup DasKreech_ ?
<DasKreech_> My machine won't boot cause of expr
<flipstar> expr ... ?
<D0nMcN> Hey guys, wondering if Wine comes with DX8 preinstalled?
<D0nMcN> Hey guys, wondering if Wine comes with DX8 preinstalled?
<Artimus> D0nMcN: Sort of.  Don't try to install DX8 in it.
<Artimus> D0nMcN: It's got the DLL's for everything built in, so yeah, you could say it's installed.  Installing the real DirectX kills things.
<D0nMcN> Ahhh
<D0nMcN> Alright :X
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install compiz-fusion
<pawan> or beryl
<jussi01> !compiz | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pawan> hi
<pawan> and beryl
<SlimeyPete> pawan: compiz-fusion is the successor to beryl
<SlimeyPete> so don't bother with beryl
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<arochester> I just caught the end of that. There's a bit about Xubuntu and Compiz on http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/ (Scroll down)
<heeven> hi. im trying to install kubuntu on an amd 64 athlonx2, so after i click "start or install kubuntu", it will put me on a shell, and i dont know how to continue installation from there :x can someone help?
<flipstar> hm you tried the amd64 version of kubuntu ?
<heeven> im using it
<heeven> live cd 64bit
<flipstar> hm the start/install button will try to start the live cd .. you might try the text-based install
<flipstar> i also would recomment to check the cd for errors
<heeven> ok. ill check for errors and then the text based install
<tzanger> hey there... can anyone assist me in finding out why flash9 just doesn't want to work with konq?  it installed, but nspluginviewer just crashes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<pag> tzanger, because of some techonology used in latest version. you'll have to download r45(? that probably being second latest release) for flash to work with Konq.
<tzanger> pag: aha.  so I just go to the flash site and locate an older version of flash9?
<pag> tzanger, yup.
<tzanger> pag: thank you so much
<tzanger> I appreciate it
<pag> np :)
<tzanger> hmm, I'm having trouble locating older versions on that site
<flipstar> !flash | tzanger
<ubotu> tzanger: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<tzanger> awesome
<tzanger> thanks agian
<tzanger> er again
<djdarkman> hello, I got hal corrupted, how can I easily reinstall it?
<flipstar> just select reinstall from adept_manager
<djdarkman> flipstar: forgot to mention that since hal doesn`t start means that X doesn`t start as well
<flipstar> hm same thing than just use apt instead
<flipstar> sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packet>
<stefan_> when I have a hardware RAID, how can I see that RAID under kubuntu
<stefan_> ?
<djdarkman> thanks flipstar didn`t know how it works with apt
<flipstar> stefan_: when you set up an harware raid it appears than one drive
<dasKreech> What's the main file of upstart?
<dasKreech> event.d ?
<stefan_> are there tools to monitor that hardware RAID?
<stefan_> ex. one disk is dead
<stefan_> how can I see that?
<ubuntu> como puedo meter facilmente kde4 en kubuntu 7.10?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flipstar> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flipstar> stefan_: i have no raid..try dmraid
<flipstar> !find raid
<ubotu> Found: dmraid, raidutils
<stefan_> dm raid is for software raid
<flipstar> stefan_: just open adept_manager and typ raid in the search bar :)
<flipstar> someone using the 64bit version ?
<heeven> me :p
<heeven> ive tried the safe graphioc mode install
<heeven> and it worked
<heeven> im now configuring
<flipstar> great
<flipstar> u already have an 64bit version installed ?
<heeven> just tried opensuse 64bits, first time using 64 bit
<flipstar> hm did you hade problems with it ?
<heeven> well...the laptop didnt have sound
<heeven> and wireless
<flipstar> okay laptop has more unique hardware i think..
<heeven> and i have no sound either with kubuntu
<heeven> :p
<flipstar> i would bet it has to do with the 64bit version ..
<heeven> humm...how?
<flipstar> i just readed a articel about 64bit..
<heeven> yes
<flipstar> they say there could be trouble with codecs
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> where do I find the DVD image's md5 sum?
<flipstar> right there where you got that image from
<sigma_> how do i disable kdm from starting automatically when kubuntu starts?
<llutz> sigma_: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<flipstar> you could also comment out default display manager in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<DexterF> flipstar: got it via BitTorrent. on the download page I didn't find any md5 sums
<DexterF> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<flipstar> hm you right there is no .md5
<flipstar> you could use check cd when you've burned it
<flipstar> btw why you downloaded dapper ?
<DexterF> well, ok, I got it the other way round now. I made an md5 of what I got and ran the result thru google. there's so many hits I can assume it's ok
<DexterF> it's not dapper, it's gutsy. the dapper liks are only those below
<DexterF> *links
<flipstar> oh right my bad
<dasKreech> try cdimage.ubuntu.com for md5sum
<romunov> any proggys for kubuntu that allow filling out pdf forms?
<jussi01> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<jussi01> romunov: adobe reader is in the medibuntu repo
<romunov> haven't seen evince yet... any good?
<dasKreech> gtk
<jussi01> romunov: its the one default in ubuntu
<jussi01> very similar to kpdf
<jussi01> to be honest, adobe reader has the features... :(
<romunov> too bad, would love to see something like that in kpdf
<jussi01> romunov: yeah, me too
<dasKreech> I think Okular can do that as well
<sigma_1234> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ThanosGRE> whoiam
<Szeraax> hey, trouble with kde4 and working... It ways that 'genkdmconf-kde4' not found, anyone else seen this?
<Szeraax> says*
<jussi01> Szeraax: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Szeraax> jussi01: thanks for the ref
<jussi01> :)
<samuel> Hello everybody
<samuel> I have a problem with virtualbox
<samuel> My default keyboard layout is U.S. English International
<samuel> but in Virtualbox is it Azerty
<samuel> how do I change this?
<samuel> btw it is Virtualbox 1.5.4
<jussi01> samuel: try in #vbox
<samuel> thanks
<MaTiAz>  
<MaTiAz> oops :|
<ibou> hi
<SlimeyPete> !hi | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DoomGuard> hi do i need to open ports in tha iptable for torrents to work better?????????
<sub[t]rnl> DoomGuard➜ nothing is blocked by default
<DoomGuard> ok thx
<krabador> hey people, can you help me with an audio problem?
<unda> hi
<unda> any1 there?
<sub[t]rnl> hi unda
<adz21c> yup
<unda> hey i need some help
<samuel16> What´s the problem?
<unda> im getting signal 6 sigabrt with adept
<unda> hi sub :P
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ heyas.  Is it crashing everytime you run it?
<unda> n when i open adept it says another app is using the system database
<sub[t]rnl> try doing the apt-fix
<sub[t]rnl> !apt-fix > unda
<unda> k lemme try
<kaminix> Are the KWordQuiz vocabulary files usable in parley too? Will probably use Parley once I install KDE 4, but if I want to use it now I'll have to install kde4 stuff which I do not [yet] want.
<adrock358> Guys, what's good video conversion software?
<sub[t]rnl> ffmpeg
<unda> dpkg: error processing classpath-qtpeer (--configure):
<unda>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<unda>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<unda> Errors were encountered while processing:
<unda>  classpath-qtpeer
<unda> i get that error
<adrock358> sub[t]rnl: that burns too?
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> hey people, can you help me with an audio problem?
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ and sudo apt-get -f instal
<tashiro_> <unda> which version of ubuntu are you running
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ s/instal/install
<sub[t]rnl> adrock358➜ nope, just converts
<unda> kubuntu 7.10
<unda> well migrated from ubuntu 7.10 2 kubuntu
<unda> brb
<adrock358> i gotta burn some dvd movies.  any suggestions on programs.  ffmeg sounds good to convert.  are you aware of any all-in-one, convert-and burn software?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, there is nero for linux, DeVeDe
<sub[t]rnl> that would do it all in one go
<adrock358> cool.  i'll check it out.  thank you.
<sub[t]rnl> np
<adrock358> no?
<adrock358> they don't do all in one?
<tashiro_> This Adept bug is a real pain in the ass
<adrock358> all in one would be easier.  i don't have much time that's the thing
<adrock358> i'd like to just hit a button and let it go
<adrock358> convert and then burn
<sub[t]rnl> yeah those two are all in one
<adrock358> oh, i reread your old post now.  i got it.  thank you vey much
<tashiro_> i heard that if u install using an ubuntu iso then konvert to kde desktop it fixes the Adept problem can sum 1 confirm?
<tashiro_> any 1?
<krabador> when an issues is hard, nobody knows nothing....
<krabador> :)
<tashiro_> Thanks for the honesty
<sub[t]rnl> or silly
<unda> k back
<unda> so do i need 2 reintall adept?
<unda> or something?
<Jucato> <tashiro_> i heard that if u install using an ubuntu iso then konvert to kde desktop it fixes the Adept problem can sum 1 confirm? <--- that would hardly be true. and which bug would that be?
<krabador> some audio expert?
<Ntweat> any 1 here knows retroshare?
<sub[t]rnl> unda➜ nope.  If adept isn't functioning to your liking, you could try synaptic
<sub[t]rnl> !info synaptic > unda
<unda> k but i found netbeans on adept n i couldnt see it on synaptic >.>
<unda> so i was trying 2 get that n java n got soem errors :S dunno y :S
<lg188_> hello
<unda> synaptics's the 1 that comes with gdm rite?
<sub[t]rnl> with gnome, correct
<unda> lemme see if i still have it
<unda> welll synaptics is workin
<unda> nice its here :S
<cornerstones> "Another process is using the packaging system database". Attempting to resolve results in a crash of adept. I'm using 7.10
<unda> ty anyway
<unda> btw how 2 uninstall apedt them
<unda> since im not usin it?
<unda> with synaptic?
<unda> or with terminal?
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get remove adept   from konsole
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get, :p
<tashiro_> Doese that actualy fix the problem?
<sub[t]rnl> I use adept without any troubles.. what problem are you talking about tashiro_?
<tashiro_> Same problem Unda's talkin bout
<unda> u got same problem?
<Ntweat> any 1 here knows retroshare?
<unda> no>.>
<cornerstones>  retroshare is still arround?
<unda> btw is it ilegal 2 share cracked software in here?
<tashiro_> Had the same problem it dissappeard when i upgraded to gutsy
<unda> yeah but im usin gutsy with kde4 already >.>
<Jucato> unda: yes
<cornerstones> I thought retroshare died shortly after going ligit
<unda> lol k :P
<tashiro_> But id lke to know how to fix it
<unda> yeah me2
<unda> probably reinstallin
<unda> :S
<tashiro_> Not cool
<unda> lol
<unda> how do i install something sudo apt-get install name?
<Jucato> yes
<tashiro_> yeah
<krabador> some audio expert?
<unda> wht mp3 player u usin?
<tashiro_> Me?
<unda> u all :P
<tashiro_> I use VLC
<unda> is it good?
<tashiro_> Very plays pretty much evrithing
<surgy> i use amarok for mp3s and vlc for watching movies
<unda> cuz i like something like winamp, maybe xammp or somethin
<unda> yeah amarok i used taht
<unda> ima get it
<surgy> unda: thats my fav
<Ntweat> amork rockz
 * Ntweat np: Stuck in the heat [1:03/3:54] - Blue Night - 2001 by Michael Learns To Rock | Pop | mp3 | 128 kbps
<surgy> plus its not hard to make it sync with your ipod
<unda> i lost my ipod >.>
<unda> ima get an itouch luckly
<tashiro_> ipod is expensive in south africa about R2000 for a nano
<unda> its expensive in venezuela 2, but everything is getting expensive here now >.<
<tashiro_> Wouldnt it be cool if evrithing was opensource?
<unda> hey is konqueror an mp3 player?
<unda> lol yeah :P
<jpatrick> unda: no
<unda> but an open source ipod?
<tashiro_> no its a webbrowser
<jpatrick> !info konqueror > unda
<unda> lol
<unda> im confused
<unda> i used an mp3 player that started with c or k
<tashiro_> konquerer is like windows explorer
<Jucato> that's insulting :)
<unda> i prefer firefox :S
<unda> konqueror ask a lot
<tashiro_> ever tried ice ape?
<jpatrick> !enter > unda
<unda> whts that browser?
<tashiro_> Dont realy know much bout it but its kinda kool
<tashiro_> though it doesent compare to firefox
<Jucato> ice ape is just the "rebranded" version of Mozilla Seamonkey
<Jucato> (ice weasel is the rebranded version of Firefox)
<unda> http://fc.deviantart.com/fs12/i/2006/336/f/0/Ice_Ape_by_unicko.png
<unda> ??
<unda> that 1?
<tashiro_> yeah
<tashiro_> <jucato> yu know any books i can read to improve my knowledge of kubuntu?
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceApe
<Jucato> tashiro_: stick around, you'll learn from others. read the docs, lots of info in help.ubuntu.com/community too
<tashiro_> thanks man
<Jucato> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Jucato> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<tashiro_> im out fellas
<karim> im here
<unda> hey how do i download n install a color sheme?
<unda> kde4
<Jucato> I don't think there are that many 3rd-party color schemes for KDE 4 yet... maybe check kde-look.org
<Jucato> as for installing a color scheme, just download the .colors file, click on the Import button in system settings, etc
<unda> yeah foind 1 there
<unda> is all gray n a bit dark but dunno how 2 install
<unda> *found
<Jucato> [01:48] <Jucato> as for installing a color scheme, just download the .colors file, click on the Import button in system settings, etc
<unda> k ty
<unda> ima try that
<unda> cuz when i clicked download
<unda> it oppened like a text on firefox
<Jucato> it's basically a text file
<DreadKnight> kde 4.0.1 updates will be released today, right?
<unda> n didnt know it was .color
<Jucato> DreadKnight: not yet
<unda> well bye im off
<unda> ty all
<Griz> Hey Gang. Is there a (installed by default) GUI tool for config of the smb.conf files/samba shares? Got a newb that wants GUI control and "I" am not seeing anything.
<kaminix> When will the 4.0.1 updates be released? Looking forward to see the list of bugfixes. ^^
<flipstar> on 6st february
<slow-motion> hi
<kaminix> Oh, same day as Sukiyaki Western: Django gets released on DVD
<flipstar> Griz: systemsetting->share
<Beanoes> weirdness, my cursor jumps around into different places when I am typing in applications, it will past things from the clipboard at random times. ANy ideas?
<Griz> flipstar, Thank You, Sir!
<flipstar> Beanoes: you mice is probably damaged
<fede> hi everyone. i installed the generic package of freedesktop's DRI rendering application, then placed sis_dri.so, for my sis video card in the dri directory. what may i do now to get it working?
<Beanoes> damaged? How so?
<Beanoes> the physical mouse is fine
<Beanoes> we talking driver?
<flipstar> dont know..had the same prob once at windows
<Beanoes> windows is a bit different yes?
<flipstar> problem was the same mice was broken
<Beanoes> well as far as I can tell there is no problems with the mouse. I have a USB mouse as well as the installed synaptic touchpad
<Beanoes> this is a laptop
<articpenguin3800> will switching to jfs speed up my computer
<Beanoes> what are you using now? ext2 or 3?
<flipstar> depends on disc operations articpenguin3800
<Beanoes> do you delete large files?
<articpenguin3800> yes
<Beanoes> like 4 gig large?
<articpenguin3800> virtualbox images
<articpenguin3800> and fsck takes 1 hour on my 500 gig harddisk
<flipstar> what do you have now ?
<articpenguin3800> ext3
<flipstar> ext2 ?
<flipstar> hm
<ibou> i have a bug with sounkonverter: sometimes it can open files and sometimes not (with the same files). I can open folders which contain files, though
<Beanoes> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxClustersAndFileSystems.html
<Beanoes> a small tutorial about linux file systems
<ibou> someone has the same problem?
<articpenguin3800> ext2 is not journallized
<flipstar> Beanoes: maybe you could test that mice on a different computer just to be sure ..
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I've never seen this happen before
<flipstar> right articpenguin3800
<ubuntu> I did an apt-get install and it removed the kernel from my machine
<articpenguin3800> so thats data lost there on a crash
<ubuntu> so now I get a grub menu and it can't find a kernel so it can't boot
<ubuntu> so how would one do an apt-get install to a filesystem that's not live since I'm running off the bootable live cd?
<articpenguin3800> plus i have lost about 8GB thanks to the ext3 overhead
<Beanoes> flipstar It works perfectly on all other computers. Its not the mouse
<flipstar> which driver do you use ?
<articpenguin3800> i switch to jfs will i get my 8GB back
<flipstar> heres another benchmark articpenguin3800 http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<flipstar> articpenguin3800: *ubuntu prereserves about 5% of the disk for root .. u might decrease that
<articpenguin3800> i did
<Beanoes> mouse is using /dev/input/mice   ImPS/2
<articpenguin3800> maybe cuz ext3 has a lot of overhead when on a 500gig fs
<flipstar> you using the linux driver or the manufactors driver Beanoes ?
<Beanoes> touchpad /dev/psaux
<Beanoes> auto-dev
<Beanoes> Linux driver
<flipstar> maybe you should try the drivers from the manufactor :)
<Beanoes> its a generic wireless usb mouse
<Beanoes> not sure I want to use a Microsoft mouse driver in Linux
<kaminix> Any specific reason why KTorrent 2.2.5 isn't in the repos yet or is it just that no one has put it there?
<crimsun> seeing how I uploaded that to hardy...
<crimsun> if you're asking regarding a stable, supported Kubuntu release, you'll need to request a backport.
<ubuntu_> so can anyone tell me how to install a kernel only when you're booted using the live cd?
<kaminix> But I should be able to use the binary you uploaded to hardy, right crimsun?
<crimsun> kaminix: no.
<crimsun> (unless you want silent corruption and/or sigsegvs)
<Beanoes> well with boot options, when you booSection "InputDevice"
<Beanoes>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<Beanoes>     Driver         "mouse"
<Beanoes>     Option         "CorePointer"
<Beanoes>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<Beanoes>     Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<Beanoes>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Beanoes>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<Beanoes> EndSection
<Beanoes> Section "InputDevice"
<Beanoes>     Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Beanoes>     Driver         "synaptics"
<kaminix> Okay :p Guess I'll just... wait.
<Beanoes>     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<Beanoes>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<flipstar> !pastebin Beanoes
<Beanoes>     Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"
<Beanoes>     Option         "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
<flipstar> !pastebin | Beanoes
<ubotu> Beanoes: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Beanoes> EndSection
<Beanoes>  the t tell it where you have
<Beanoes> nice sorry my mouse decided to paste
<crimsun> kalorin: same basic procedure as restoring GRUB/LILO to the MBR.  chroot to your real / and install the deb(s).
<Beanoes> I understand what paste bin is and how to use it. However my mouse decided to paste that to the screen on its own, that is part of the problem
<kalorin> crimsun: just mount it on some random mount point then?
<kalorin> that's the real question, how do you get apt to use your respository and install to your real filesystem and not the livecd stuff?
<Beanoes> have your mountable kernel somewhere and when the live CD boots tell it where to boot  ir boot =/dev/hda3/kernal file
<kaminix> Will KTorrent 2.2.5 even be uploaded for 7.10?
<crimsun> kalorin: yes, follow the restoring wiki if you have questions.
<crimsun> kaminix: no, but perhaps for gutsy-backports if you request a backport.
<kaminix> How do I do that?
<flipstar> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kaminix> Interesting, Kubuntu 8.04 will come with either the old 3.x.x or the new 4.x.x desktop? Dual releases? :o Will it be the latest KDE 4 then? (Should be something like 4.0.3 or 4.0.4?)
<frojnd> When I try to run lkl I do sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/dock/lkl/us_km -o /usr/share/doc/lkl/loglkl.txt and in return I get: Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is /usr/share/dock/lkl/us_km. The logfile is /usr/share/doc/lkl/loglkl.txt. unable to find keymap-file: No such file or directory a keymap is required!! run lkl with -k <keymap>  What's with this keymap ??
<Flats> Hello I am currently running Ubuntu on 1 of the drives in my system.  I have Kubuntu dvd iso on my other drive.  If I extract that, can I run it from the drive and install or do I have to boot with it?
<flipstar> right kaminix the kde3 release of hardy will have lts
<kaminix> Cool. :) Wonder which one I'll choose. *dreamy*
<flipstar> Flats: you have to boot it i think else you could try to mount the image
<Flats> yeah I guess I have to figure out how to ount the image, my cdrom isn't a dvd burner
<Flats> so I can't boot
<Flats> err mount
<Santo_3> hello everyone!
<Santo_3> someone knows hot to configure a Usb Adapter wireless D-link?
<flipstar> Flats: i prefer gisomount
<Santo_3> how°
<flipstar> !info gisomount | Flats
<ubotu> flats: gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 268 kB
<flipstar> Santo_3: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Santo_3> thx!
<Santo_3> I tryed that already
<slow-motion> bye
<albert> hola buenas
<Santo_3> thanks anyway!
<Santo_3> ;)
<albert> me acbo de instalar kubuntu 7.10 64 bits i me he cargado el disco duro ay algun modo de recuperar los datos
<Tm_T> !es | albert
<ubotu> albert: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<AMcBain> Is there any way to make Firefox "default"? I tried checking its setting in its preferences, but that doesn't seem to do it.
<ScorpKing> how can i check a disk for bad blocks with fsck?
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: fsck is fsck and badblocks is badlocks :)
<ScorpKing> thanks Lynoure. didn't know that :)
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: I mean, the former only checks the filesystem, not the disk as such
<ScorpKing> ah. got it
<tim_> hi
<Nachtvogel> Hi
<tim_> my sound doesnt work but all the drivers and everything is installed
<tim_> and says its working
<tim_> yet i hear nothign
<tim_> can some 1 help
<tim_> !sound > tim_
<AMcBain> If you wait, someone with with the same problem or someone with a solution might answer it.
<kalorin> don't install the udbmgr!
<kalorin> whatever you do
<ScorpKing> Lynoure: if i run badblocks -s /dev/sdb1 will that tell me if bad blocks are found?
<kalorin> it'll remove your kernel for you!
<ScorpKing> kalorin: how did you find out? ;)
<AMcBain> How do I get the sound applet back in the tasktray? It seems to have disappeared on me, and I can't find it in the add applet menu.
<ScorpKing> AMcBain: it might be kmix
<AMcBain> I'll try it out.
<fede> may ne1 tell me the command to configure the x server on kubuntu gutsy?
<Jasmin_> kalorin_: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/100 plz help me i hav to config my airtel edge medem in kubuntu how do i do
<Santo_3> where can i find a list of modem/router compatible with linux?
<ScorpKing> !xres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> ScorpKing: you could throw in -v  just in case  (read: I don't remember how verbose it is by default)
<ScorpKing> !resolution | fede: try this -
<ubotu> fede: try this -: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ScorpKing> Lynoure: ok thanks. will do
<ScorpKing> it's weird how a disk is not picked up or don't work in windows but in linux it 100% fine. heh
<AMcBain> KMix (sound mixer) doesn't seem to be it. It provides a lot of "bars" for various things, but what I had before was a simple speaker icon, that launched a volume control item.
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/100
<noaXess> is there a package missing, cause my vim want have code colors.. code highlight feature
<surgy> AMcBain: sounds like kmix, thats whatss running on my desktop now, and i left click it it pops up with a volume slider
<ScorpKing> AMcBain: if i click on that speaker icon in the system tray it says kmix here
<AMcBain> Okay, the for some reason I can only add something called "SoundMixer", I have no KMix, which makes no sense, as I had it when I installed the OS ... I'll apt-get it again.
<surgy> AMcBain:  just open a terminal and typ: kmix
<AMcBain> Oh.
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: trying to connect a modem?
<AMcBain> Then how did it disappear ... ugh. I'll just ask it to readd itself.
<noaXess> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: YES but i cant plz tel me how do i do i hav airtel edge modem
<surgy> AMcBain: should autostart everytime now, and i have no idea why it "dissapeared"
<tim_> how to reload sound in terminal;
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: just plug it in and then run sudo wvdialconf. after that edit /etc/wvdial and set the number and password. to dial run sudo wvdial
<ignignokt> hey, i changed from gnome to kde fairly recently and the operators on my numpad don't work unless numlock is off.  numbers work only with numlock on.  it works fine in gnome, advice?
<ignignokt> i mean *, / +, -
<flipstar> you can set it in systemsetting ->keyboard ignignokt
<Lynoure> How can I make Kompozer save the changes to the stylesheet? It keeps on resetting to what the CSS was originally, despite me saving the page
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/100
<ignignokt> flipstar: i don't have to restart x when i change stuff in there, do i?
<flipstar> no..its just about next time you start the pc
<flipstar> or login
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: i don't think jou have to run modprobe. what does dmesg | tail say if you plug it in?
<ignignokt> that's what i meant
<flipstar> great than have fun with kde :)
<tim_> yo
<tim_> how do i restart sound in terminal
<surgy> who can i help today? :)
<tim_> me
<tim_> pweaz
<AMcBain> Okay, I got it back, but now I think I lost its menubar (I accidentally checked the item that hides it)
<surgy> sudo restart
<surgy> :)
<Invisible_Slack> Anyone able to give a lending hand on getting DRI to work in Xorg for a older R128 Chipset?
<tim_> surgy cmd not found
<surgy> reboot
<ScorpKing> tim_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tim_> ty
<ignignokt> i can't find anything relevant in keyboard settings... help :(
<uten> hey anyone knows how to enable reading a novell partition from within linx?
<uten> *linux
<tim_> i need to know if i have this driver
<tim_> CA0106
<tim_> for my audigy card
<tim_> and if not how do i install it...
<flipstar> ignignokt: its just the first thing in systemsettings->keyboard->numbers at kde start
<ScorpKing> tim_: try lsmod | grep snd
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: now i m using with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone n i hav to config my airtel usb modem
<surgy> tim_:  sudo apt-cache search audigy will search for things with "audigy" in there name it comes up with an alsa driver
<dasKreech> uten: :-P
<surgy> tim_: just sudo apt-get install that driver and if its the newest it wont install anything
<tim_> ScorpKing:  CA0106 is not there
<ignignokt> flipstar: numlock being on isn't the issue, it's that my math operator keys only work with numlock off
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: i have the E220 Vodafone USB Modem and i just have to use wvdialconf to set it up
<flipstar> oh
<tim_> surgy:  it doesnt show up as just CA0106 when searching to install
<tim_> surgy:  not listed...
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: you can also try and see if anyone else got it working on google
<tim_> ScorpKing:  how would i install?
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: i wil see
<ScorpKing> tim_: no idea. does it show in kcontrol -> sound and multimedia -> sound system?
<tim_> ScorpKing:  yes my card is detected and everything but no sound plays... troubleshooting was a dead end
<ScorpKing> tim_: in the sound system section in kcontrol what is the audio device?
<User41950987> tim_ you checked that ALSA isn't muted?
<surgy> User41950987: :)
<tim_> User41950987:  yes ive been trying to fix this for days
<tim_> ScorpKing:  its set to auto detect right now
<nosrednaekim> tim_: what card? is it a laptop?
<ScorpKing> tim_: try alsa and oss. you have to restart sound if you change something
<tim_> nosrednaekim:  its a desktop audigy 4 soundblaster i think... or audigy 2
<tim_> ScorpKing: one moment
<User41950987> Onboard sound device turned off in BIOS helped when i added a sound card. the CA0106, is it a creative soundblaster by anychance?
<tim_> User41950987:  yes
<tim_> User41950987:  disabling onboard didnthelp....
<Mrono> When i try to install the latest x64 Kubuntu during a live sesson it hangs after step 3. right after detecting HDD's
<nosrednaekim> Mrono: but 32 bit doesn't?
<Mrono> I don't know, only downloaded x64
<User41950987> 7.1 ?
<tim_> ScorpKing:  trying oss now
<tim_> ScorpKing: no luck on either
<Mrono> it says detecting HDD's and all that jazz, then sits there like it wants me to recheck my keyboard settings, but the back and next buttons are grayed out
<nosrednaekim> Mrono: you don't get to the partitioning screen?
<tim_> ScorpKing:  what now?
<ignignokt> can anyone else help? my / * + - etc keys on my numpad only work with numlock off, or with "shift" held down; the numbers work with it on just fine
<tim_> User41950987:  what now?
<ignignokt> i need to be able to use both without shifting
<Mrono> nosrednaekim, no
<ScorpKing> tim_: pastebin the output of  - aptitude search alsa
<nosrednaekim> Mrono: do you have raid or something like that?
<Ayabara> I have installed a new package to fix kmilo on my gutsy. do I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<tim_> ScorpKing: what?
<Ayabara> or restart some service
<tim_> ScorpKing: i ran that cmd now what
<ScorpKing> tim_: pastebin the output
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ignignokt> Ayabara: i don't know what kmilo is but in general when you install a package you don't need to do anything
<ignignokt> restarting a service is possible depending on what it actually is
<nosrednaekim> ignignokt: yes, you may need too, since it is a daemon
<Ayabara> ignignokt: what nosrednaekim said :-)
<tim_> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54097/
<Mrono> nosrednaekim: my HDD setup is, ide master - 250gb, IDE slave - dvd burner, SATA - 400gb and 320gb
<Mrono> nosrednaekim: no raid setup, just straight drives
<User41950987> tim_ I've currently got working a 5.1 soundblaster audigy. I had problems with another soundblaster 7.1 card. it would work, but only with one application at a time. so i could use amarok, but if i started kaffiene for example i'd have no sound until i quit amarok and restart kaffeine. generally had to redetect sound in the eninge config in kaffeine too.
<Jeroi> hello, my last word as kubuntu user, going to install vista, and when kde4 are suported with kubuntu I will install hardy or next release again, so It was nice to meet some peeps here and get help to improve my linux expierense. Thanks!
<tim_> User41950987: ok??
<tim_> User41950987:  it wont work at all..
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: hope you had fun...
<ignignokt> Jeroi: install xp
<User41950987> tim_: just saying that the 7.1 card had what i think are driver issues
<nosrednaekim> Mrono: hummm you could try downloading the alternate install disc
<tim_> User41950987:  should i try a diff sound card or somethign?
<neversfelde> hello, my KDM lost his theme, how can I restore the default? reinstalling kubuntu-default-settings is not helping?
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: you can stop it and then restart it in systemsettings->advanced->services
<tim_> ScorpKing: ???
<SilverWolf> I get this error when trying to do a distrubution upgrade to hardy: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?). Anyone know what i should do?, change my mirrors?
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde: what theme is it using now?
<ScorpKing> tim_: if it needs special drivers you might have to install alsa-firmware-loaders but just try installing alsaplayer-common for now. restart the sound system when you're done
<Mrono> nosrednaekim: is there a non live install option?
<nosrednaekim> Mrono: thats what the alternate installer is..
<Mrono> oh ok
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: great. thanks!
<flipstar> SilverWolf: this means no 64bit package is availible
<flipstar> err i386 package
<User41950987> if you've got one, could be a good test.  otherwise it could be a specific alsa driver. which i never got round to trying personally.
<neversfelde> nosrednaekim: I think none. Seems to be a problem with /etc/kde3/kdmrc, because changes in /etc/default/kdm.d/ have no effect
<Mrono> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help
<kaspsior> tim_ are there any errors ?
<usser> neversfelde: theres a niec package that lets u modify kdm themes kdmtheme
<tim_> ScorpKing: repost the sound restart thing to me
<tim_> kaspsior:  no
<flipstar> SilverWolf: which command did you ran ?
<ScorpKing> tim_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tim_> ScorpKing: try sound now?
<ScorpKing> yes
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde: then delete the kdmrc
<tim_> ScorpKing: nnnothign
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: is it called something other thank kmilo there?
<ScorpKing> :(
<ScorpKing> tim_: i'll see if i can find something on google
<neversfelde> nosrednaekim: I will try it
<tim_> ScorpKing:  should i redisable onboard soundcarf?
<kaspsior> tim_ in alsamixer all channels aren't mute ?
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: not sure... i'm using kde4.
<ScorpKing> tim_: yes
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: just checked... its called kmilo
<SilverWolf> flipstar, i did a update-manager -d and selected to upgrade :)
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: ok. I can't find it in the list there.
<tim_> kaspsior: it says i no longer have asla mixer
<tim_> ScorpKing: rebooting to disable it in bios
<ScorpKing> ok
<SilverWolf> flipstar, how do i do it on the console. apt-get dist-upgrade dosent catch it :)
<Invisible_Slack> I'm trying to Enable DRI for Xorg anyone give a lending hand?
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: is kde4 good enough to run on a daily basis?
<flipstar> no but you could try to manually replace gutsy with hardy in sources.list
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: for me, yes.... for alot of people, no
<paule118> wwwwwwwwww
<paule118> w
<paule118> wwwwwwwwwww
<paule118> wwwwwwwwwww
<flipstar> but is you know what you are doing by changin to hardy SilverWolf ?
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: ok.
<SilverWolf> flipstar, yes yes :) Would like to see how the progress is going
<flipstar> Ayabara: i would wait until 6st february
<marcin> hey, I've got a problem with my web broser, which discusion should i join?
<Ayabara> flipstar: what happens then?
<SilverWolf> Ayabara, kde 4.1 :)
<Ayabara> SilverWolf: ah.
<SilverWolf> i think
<tim_> ScorpKing: no luck
<Ayabara> I just switched over from gnome :-)
<nosrednaekim> 6th of feb? no thats 4.0.1
<flipstar> right
<kaspsior> tim_ try to kill artsd
<jasmin__> ScorpKing: i didnt get plz tel what i hav to do for my airtel edge usb modem
<nosrednaekim> 4.1in july sometime
<jpatrick> paule118: please don't do that
<flipstar> 31 march ;)
<tim_> User41950987: my mixer doesnt have a master control
<ScorpKing> tim_: ok. lets try something else. type aplay -l output and pastin the output
<SilverWolf> nosrednaekim, ah sorry, that was what i meant
<Ayabara> btw, I installed kubuntu-desktop at work today. it works well, but for some reason kwin doesn't start at boot. I have to do "kwin --replace" to get rid of the gnome window manager
<tim_> !paste > tim_
<ScorpKing> jasmin__: just plug it in and run dmesg | tail to see if it's being picked up. then sudo wvdialconf
<tim_> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54099/
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: thats odd
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: are you using compiz? or have compiz installed?
<ScorpKing> tim_: ok. let me see if there's a driver available for that card
<emilsedgh> anyone experienced 'This Object Cannot be created' error on trunk in last few days?
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I have it installed, but I don't think it launches automatically
<Invisible_Slack> I'm trying to Enable DRI for Xorg anyone give a lending hand?
<Ayabara> you're thinking maybe I do, and that gnome window manager is the fallback?
<neversfelde|mobi> nosrednaekim: deleting kdmrc was not a good idea, KDE isn't starting anymore
<jasmin__> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/101
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: humm, never heard that problem before.
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde|mobi: run "sudo apt-get remove kdm"
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I'll check it out at work tomorrow and get a few more details
<nosrednaekim> and then "sudo apt-get install kdm"
<flipstar> Ayabara: did you removed that gnome staff ?
<ScorpKing> jasmin__: /dev/ttyACM0 is your modem
<flipstar> like ubuntu-deskop Ayabara
<Ayabara> flipstar: no, I have both installed now
<ScorpKing> !bcm | jasmin__:
<ubotu> jasmin__:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flipstar> hm you using both ?
<ScorpKing> !broadcom | jasmin__:
<ubotu> jasmin__:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<X314> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/102 can anyone tell me why I get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) on that?
<flipstar> then you might have to specify you display manager in profiles Ayabara
<tim_> ScorpKing: any luck?
<ScorpKing> jasmin__: look at that link to fix your wireless card as well
<flipstar> X314: did you use sudo ?
<ScorpKing> tim_: still looking
<Ayabara> flipstar: where is "profiles"?
<X314> flipstar: yeah. both codes are on the pastebin link
<ScorpKing> tim_: look at this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jasmin__> ScorpKing: no now i m using internet with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<ScorpKing> jasmin__: oh ok. did you look on google?
<tim_> ScorpKing: kk
<ScorpKing> tim_: that's the best i can do. don't really know sound that well
<jasmin__> ScorpKing: i wil see
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I can't see kmilo in the system services, so I guess it is not running. you know how I can start it?
<flipstar> Ayabara: hm but the profile probably gets ready out by both gnome and kde
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: did you just install it?
<flipstar> Ayabara: sudo /etc/inid.d/kmilo start
<flipstar> if you installed it proberly ..
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: no. it was installed, but I replaced it with a custom deb to fix it's broken-ness on gutsy
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: ah.. then should probbly at least log out and then back in
<Ayabara> flipstar: hm. apt says it is already installed, but I can't find it in init.d
<Invisible_Slack> I'm tryin to enable DRI on 7.10 Kubuntu using a older R128 Radeon Chipset in a laptop, running into a lot of problems and can't seem to find a good configuration can someone help?
<flipstar> X314: there isn really an error message
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: is it a thinkpad?
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I'm removing all the gnome-stuff now, so I'll reboot afterward to (hopefully) verify that everything still works
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, its a Latitude C600 by Dell
<nosrednaekim> !purekde | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: ok, well, in any case, go to the ThinkWiki, they have good instructions
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, went to google and found a couple "config" files that say they work but none of them are working
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, let me check that out
<neversfelde|mobi> nosrednaekim: no effect. kdmrc is still gone
<X314> flipstar: well that was what it told me to putin. but apparently APT front-end crashed.. fixed it now. thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde|mobi: one moment
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: thanks. I've been following http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde|mobi: I have that file in my /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<nosrednaekim> and its from the package kdm
<neversfelde|mobi> mhh, Reinstall should bring it back
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<flipstar> neversfelde|mobi: may you should try sudo dpgk-reconfigure kdm
<tim_> ScorpKing: it wont let me use alsamixer
<neversfelde|mobi> I removed it with --purge
<neversfelde|mobi> now kdmrc is back again
<neversfelde|mobi> and KDE is starting
<ScorpKing> tim_: thats weird. sorry but i have no idea
<tim_> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<tim_> OH
<tim_> i know
<tim_> its trying to open up on the disabled sound card
<jasmin__> ScorpKing: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> neversfelde|mobi: great.
<tim_> ScorpKing: i need to change my default card?
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, I think my problem starts as 99% of the "guides" I've been looking and at trying to follow point to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules and there is no "Modules" directory only X11
<tekteen> jasmin__: I have the same card
<ScorpKing> tim_: make it the one you gonna use
<tim_> ScorpKing: how?
<ScorpKing> tekteen: can you help him? :D
<tekteen> sure
<ScorpKing> ty
<tim_> ScorpKing: hgow?
<tekteen> jasmin__: what computer do you have?
<jasmin__> tekteen: i hav dell vostro 1500
<ScorpKing> tim_: see if it's possible in kcontrol. if not search on google
<tekteen> jasmin__: I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_(dv6604nr)
<tekteen> follow the info about the wireless driver
<jasmin__> tekteen: ok
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: weird... I used to have a r128 that worked perfectly fine, but that was several years ago
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, I'm looking in the Xorg.0.log file and I searched for "DRI" and its saying DRI is loaded
<tekteen> jasmin__: also a command they do not say is --> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Invisible_Slack> (II) LoadModule: "dri"
<Invisible_Slack> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
<Invisible_Slack> (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Invisible_Slack> 	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
<tekteen> jasmin__: do that first
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: soo what does glxinfo say?
<tim_> ScorpKing: whats a MIDI device
<jasmin__> tekteen: i already installed that one
<tekteen> cool
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Ayabara> kmix doesn't start automatically on my system. anyone know how I can fix it?
<ScorpKing> tim_: don't worry about that.
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, in my xorg.conf its set to Driver "vesa"
<tim_> ScorpKing: its not set to my soundcard tho
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: there you go... change it to "ati"
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, should I try "dri" ? all the guides have told me to do radeon or r128
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, ok going to change to "ati"
<flipstar> Ayabara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: open a konqueror window, navigate to "~/.kde/Autostart" and drag kmix from the menu to there.
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, brb going to try it
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: flipstar: thanks
<tekteen> jasmin__: I looked back. I have rev 02 and you have rev. 01
<tim_> ScorpKing: midi isnt set to my soundcard
<tekteen> jasmin__: You may want to find the winxp driver from your computers website
<ScorpKing> tim_: then your card will most likely not be set as default as well. any sound on the other card?
<jhutchins_wk> nosrednaekim: Actually, once you run kmix and have it show up in the system tray, it usually survives reboots.
<tim_> ScorpKing: no idea other card is broke...
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_wk: seems its not doing that....
<tim_> ScorpKing: when i do gksudo asoundconf set-default-card audigy 2 it says its inbalid or ininitialized
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, changed to ATI and still says the same thing not enabled
<nosrednaekim> Invisible_Slack: you have to load certain modules, but I foget which ones.
<flipstar> Ayabara: right the session will be saved anyway if you didnt disabled it
<jasmin__> tekteen: i m using kubuntu
<tekteen> jasmin__: and...
<tim_> Names of available sound cards:
<tim_> Audigy2
<Ayabara> flipstar: I have turned on session management now. maybe I should try leaving it on again
<ScorpKing> tim_: ask someone else or look on google. also try in #ubuntu. i'm not too clued up on sound
<tim_> ScorpKing:  it says available sound cards: Audigy2
<tekteen> jasmin__: the XP driver is for ndiswrapper
<Ayabara> is it good at putting stuff on the desktops it were in the last session?
<tim_> ScorpKing: so i would do sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2 ?
<ScorpKing> tim_: you can try
<crimsun> do /not/ use sudo
<flipstar> it is useful Ayabara
<crimsun> I swear I put that warning in there for a reason...
<jhutchins_wk> Somebody needs to do a "multiple sound cards on (k)ubuntu" howto.
<jasmin__> tekteen: i m using both os n for xp i hav driver but i hav to config in kubuntu
<tekteen> jasmin__: ok
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, just looked through the xorg.log to see if it would tell what module its missing and its not saying anything except about synaptics touchpad I'm oing to take that one out of the Xorg.conf
<tekteen> so you have the xp driver?
<jasmin__> tekteen: and what is that rev1 n 2
<tekteen> jasmin__: revision
<Invisible_Slack> nosrednaekim, its loading alot of hte modules automaticly i'm noticing so I'm going to pull up a guide to see what "modules" they say to load and find out which ones aren't auto loading I guess?
<nosrednaekim> you have to find such a guide. ^_^
<jasmin__> tekteen: so what do i hav to do n u send that page to me but what command i hav to do first
<tekteen> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tekteen> I do not understand the question
<flipstar> jasmin__: just do it step by step
<tekteen> flipstar: ty
<jasmin__> tekteen: i have to do that wireless session right ?
<tekteen> ?
<kaspsior> tim_ try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<tekteen> what are you talking about?
<kaspsior> any error ?
<tekteen> what have you done so fat
<tekteen> for*
<tekteen> far*
<sub[t]rnl> fat
<tekteen> jasmin__: what have you done so far?
<tim_> kaspsior: 1 sec
<tim_> kaspsior: what now?
<kaspsior> tim_ error, or nothing ?
<jasmin__> tekteen: sorry nw i m feeling sleepy so my mind is not working so i wil do later
<tim_> kaspsior: niether directory
<jasmin__> tekteen: thanks a lot
<tekteen> np
<tim_> kaspsior: alsamixer doesnt work
<faTe> hey i got a problem:
<faTe> i want to play an .pls stream with amarok
<faTe> but it can't open it
<faTe> i got ffmpeg but it won't work
<kaspsior> tim_ i have no clue
<flipstar> the stream is definitiv working ?
<faTe> flipstar: yes
<faTe> it's not only this stream
<tim_> kaspsior:  i only get that eror when onboard card is disabled
<faTe> all streams i want rto play dont work
<faTe> *to
<flipstar> even the senders delivered with amarock ?
<kaspsior> tom_ alsamix dont work if disabled ?
<faTe> flipstar: maybe, ill lock
<faTe> *look
<ScorpKing> if i dd my disk to a bigger one and delete sda2 and sda3 can i savely resize sda1 without losing any of the files on it and then create sda2 and sda3 again?
<tim_> kaspsior: my alsa mixer only works if onboard card is enabled
<faTe> flipstar: these work
<Invisible_Slack> Ok I have the "ATI" extentions working on my xorg.conf but DRI rendering still won't work anyone got any idea's?
<faTe> or maybe u know another good tool?
<flipstar> i use vlc for everything
<faTe> flipstar: is there a linux version or do i need wine?
<flipstar> but these are also pls streams in amarock radio
<ScorpKing> tim_: you can also ask in #linux .maybe someone there can help
<Invisible_Slack> faTe, there is a linux version of vlc
<flipstar> its in the repos
<faTe> thanx all
<faTe> :)
<flipstar> ;)
<tim_> whats the best soundcard for kubuntu
<tim_> i might jsut buy a new oen
<User41950987> tim_: my creative labs SB0410 SBLive! 5.1 worked from installtion on 7.10
<tim_> User41950987:  according to the sound guide troubleshoot everything is working
<tim_> User41950987:  the only part i cant get to is the mixer
<User41950987> is the test sound working in system settings?
<kaspsior> alsamixer -c CARD_NUMBER
<rez20> does any know how to get a canon mp170 working with kubuntu? i tried installing the gutenprint driver but when i set up the printer, i can't see the mp170 driver in the list
<flipstar> rez20: check your manufactor homepage for drivers
<james__> Could someone help me with an error I get when I type sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<faTe> james__: what error
<flipstar> module not found i guess
<faTe> hm
<james__> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/alsa/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<james__> FATAL: Error inserting snd_atiixp (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<james__> dmesg give me a ton of stuff
<kaspsior> james get new kernel :P
<Lynoure> argh... is there no way to keep Kompozer from overwriting my stylesheet changes?
<flipstar> james__: try dmesg | grep dstv pvr
<flipstar> Lynoure: you could lock that file ...
<flipstar> ups
<flipstar> james__: sry dmesg | grep snd-atiixp.ko
<Lynoure> flipstar: I do want to modify stylesheet through Kompozer, I just don't want it to occasionally revert all the changes I've made
<james__> flipstar: it just brings me back to a command line. Nothing is shown
<flipstar> james__: try dmesg | grep snd-atiixp
<james__> flipstar: Same thing.
<flipstar> btw what you trying to do james__ ?
<flipstar> hm i dont know nothing about Kompozer .. Lynoure
<articpenguin> i switched everything to JFS and my system feels faster
<james__> OH sorry. I am trying to get my sound to work I followed the directions listed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 but I'll admit that when I entered the code sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source I didn't see my chip set even though it was listed on the web site for alsa
<flipstar> articpenguin: you have your space back ?
<james__> My chipset is SB450
<articpenguin> yes
<flipstar> great
<articpenguin> overhead of jfs is only 60MB
<bascule> james__: lspci | grep Audio
<james__> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<flipstar> is this correct ?
<james__> Thats what I got when I typed lspci | grep Audio
<mikeos> hi, any idea why GTK 2.x apps seem to ignore Qt theming settings in KControl panel?  after googling few hours nobody seem to ever met the problem.   (Kubuntu Hardy, KDE 3.5.8)
<sahin_h> mikeos: I saw this problem once.
<flipstar> mikeos: try ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<stephen> Hello.  I have just installed kubuntu and would like to add to my applications like gvim realplayer and others.  Problem I cant find them or at least apt-get can't.  Ifound athe file sources.list but it has lots of commented out lines.  could this be because I did not have a network connection while installing and is it safe to uncomment them now?
<sahin_h> I just disabled this feature, then apply, then enable this feature, then apply. And my problem went away. IRC...
<mikeos> flipstar:   are you f*ing genius?
<bascule> james__: is the system up to date? If so try #alsa, but they may well expect you to recompile alsa stuff to the latest officia; re;ease by them
<mikeos> flipstar: works at first shot!
<flipstar> hell no had the same prob once
<flipstar> someguy just gave me this
<mikeos> flipstar:  thanks a lot..how could I find out (which log) that this is missing?
<kaspsior> stephen uncomment all deb's
<kaspsior> and remove CD
<flipstar> james__: i thing rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/alsa-driver would solve your problem
<flipstar> i would make a backup before anyway
<james__> I believe it is up to date. I burned the .iso at the first of Jan. installed a few days ago, and it ran through the updates once I started the system
<xen_> Hey there, the login screen resolution is way off, but my desktop reso is fine, how do i go about changing the login screen resolution?
<bascule> that's a yes
<X314Z159> hum. anyone got an idea why as soon as something is going "fullscreen" everything joinks upp and looks like someone ripped my screen up or something
<mikeos> once being here (much shorter time than expected),  do you think a migration tool will be included in Hardy or any later distrib to switch from KDE 3.5.x to KDE 4?   Or technically it's too difficult and those xxx-kde4.debs are the only way to go?
<DreadKnight> mikeos: um... sudo apt-get install kde4 ? :P
<mikeos> DreadKnight:  ;) well..what about my settings?  (ok, i shouldn;t be lazy)
<stephen> kaspiol;  Thanks I'll give it a go.
<flipstar> xen_: check this http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DreadKnight> mikeos: just bare with the huge changes :P
<xen_> ty
<stephen> Farrrrrrrr to many keyboardssssssss
 * DreadKnight wants kde 4 updates >_M
<flipstar> mikeos: there will finaly two different version of hardy .. one with kde3 and lts the other with kde4
<zhobbs> for some reason firefox-bin is constantly using 20-40% CPU no matter what (even if no flash is loaded and it's not doing anything)
<flipstar> X314Z159: does this happen with every app or just some specific games or something ?
<X314Z159> flipstar: every app
<mikeos> flipstar: oh yeah, last thing I read is hardy = KDE 3, obligatory.  IMHO KDE4 as far as I tried is a little bit far from being working smoothly (KDE 4 version in Hardy)
<flipstar> zhobbs: did you tried to restart firefox ?
<zhobbs> flipstar, yeah
<flipstar> version 4.0.1 will be released soon
<flipstar> it will be more stable
<flipstar> the .0 means it aint stable yet ;)
<flipstar> zhobbs: on every website ?
<flipstar> which version of ff you using ?
<flipstar> X314Z159: this problem ever occured ?
<mikeos> flipstar:  i uninstalled compiz in KDE 3?  lot's of effects but - bad integration to KControl center,  absence or improper functioning of absolutely indispensable productivity tools like  dragging window by Alt+mouse, resizing windows by Alt+catching somewhere near the window corner
<snarkster> Im looking at PCI information about my laptop.
<snarkster> I cam across this: "Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<snarkster> Does that means I have 16 megs of video memory?
<X314Z159> flipstar: what problem?
<flipstar> this one you decribet ..
<X314Z159> flipstar: it happens every time i start an app that goes fullscreen
<flipstar> mikeos: didnt you used ccsm ?
<flipstar> X314Z159: i mean since when..?
<mikeos> flipstar: the question was whether 4.0.1 is focused on better compiz integration and inclusion of all very standard features of classic KDM
<mikeos> flipstar:  ccsm?
<X314Z159> flipstar: oh. uhm.. well. for a couple of months I think.
<flipstar> compiz config manager or similar
<flipstar> mikeos: for me compiz is working great in kde4 :)
<zhobbs> flipstar, seems like it happens after I go to a flash page...even if I close the tab with flash
<flipstar> X314Z159: your drivers are up to date ?
<mikeos> flipstar: woblly windows, shadows, cubes.. yeah, but no resize by Alt+right mouse button, dragging in the middle of the window. Maybe I explored compiz manager badly..
<X314Z159> flipstar: as far as I know
<flipstar> on every flash site zhobbs ?
<tim_> i need to install linux sound base
<tim_> how
<Invisible_Slack> Anyone know how to run the Xorg Config Tool, Xorg says the commands are "xorgconfig" or "xorgcfg" but neither commands are installed
<flipstar> Invisible_Slack: you have ati right ?
<mikeos> flipstar: consider common users willing to get all they got + extra stuff. For me it seems what I had is gone, the extra stuff i got is for aesthetics, not for productivity.
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, Yes I need to get a working xorg.conf file that will load all the modules and get this DRI working
<flipstar> Invisible_Slack: the command was something like aticonfig --initial
<flipstar> try man aticonfig before
<FaiDillinGer> yo everybody, i got an usb key that has an ext3 fs on it. how can i format it to fat32 please ??
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, I've tried about 10 config files that I've located on the google search I did, X.org wiki goes to a page that doesn't exist when i clicked on the Conf page for ATI in 6.9 X Server
<kalorin> wow
<flipstar> mikeos: it easily can help beeing productiv since you can very easily switch workspaces
<kalorin> don't uninstall esound
<kalorin> that'll nuke half your system
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, that will install the ATI specific Fglx drivers when I only want to use the DRI drivers that are in X.org 6.9 with the defualt install
<kalorin> it'd be nice if adept manager when you hit "go" would bring up a list of the 80k packages its' about to free your harddrive of
<kalorin> this sucks
<flipstar> hm then the driver install should had set these in xorg.con Invisible_Slack
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, the X.org pages on there wiki server are linked to nothing so there website is completely useless, I've tried so many config files and I have it seems all the modules installed but X Org just won't enable DRI
<articpenguin> its a amazing how much overhead and slow ext3 is and yet its defualt
<AMcBain> What's wrong with ext3?
<mikeos> flipstar: you're right, but consider laptop users with glidepoint/touchpad on hi-res LCDs  always reaching window decoratin sections to move/size windows..
<flipstar> kalorin it is..just use the filters right
<articpenguin> the overhead i lost 8GB because of ext3
<flipstar> mikeos: right it is nothing for laptop users since it uses much more power then
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar,  in my xorg.0.log it shows that glx, dri, drm,dde modules are all loaded no problems, It loads the "ATI" driver and still won't do the 3d rendering
<bascule> articpenguin: tune2fs can sort that out 5% for root can be changes
<Lynoure> articpenguin: not because of ext3, I bet, but because of not adjusting the defaults ext3 settings
<articpenguin> thats what i did
<flipstar> X314Z159: you encoring this problem on desktop or laptop ?
<bascule> articpenguin: perhaps it needs set at time of format
<X314Z159> flipstar: desktop
<articpenguin> oh well
<FaiDillinGer> yo, how can i format an usbkey to fat32 please ??
<articpenguin> i switched to JFS and my computer feels faster
<flipstar> FaiDillinGer: try man mkfs
<zhobbs> who do I disable mouse launch notification?
<bascule> FaiDillinGer: mkfs.vfat /dev/<whatever>
<FaiDillinGer> thx bascule
<Mrono> I managed to install kubuntu x64 on my desktop on a third HDD, however I didn't know what drive to put the grub on since it didn't say what drive was what so i just hit enter(i was using the text install) now kubuntu won't boot, how do i fix grub
<flipstar> !grub | Mrono
<ubotu> Mrono: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mrono> thanks
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, http://www.pastebin.org/17453 = Xorg.conf
<articpenguin> is better to use JFFS2 for a flash drive
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, http://www.pastebin.org/17454 = xorg.log
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> it removed kde
<kalorin> hell, it even removed adept-mangager!
<kalorin> fortunately it didn't exit so I can use it to get it back
<kalorin> crazy
<kalorin> I love kubuntu but this was a little extreme
<articpenguin> !jffs2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jffs2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> kalorin how did you managed to do this ?
<kalorin> I told adept manager to uninstall esound
<flipstar> Invisible_Slack: seems like dri is loaded correctly
<kalorin> cause I was having issues with kmix finding a mixer
<kalorin> and sound not working
<kalorin> well longer story things blew up really wehn i tried to install usb manager
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, Yes but when i do glxinfo it says DRI Rendering = No
<flipstar> did you restart ?
<flipstar> kalorin at least you can fix it :)
<Invisible_Slack> Let me go ahead and do it again every time I edit the xorg file and log out it takes me to command prompt and I just "startx" again
<kalorin> yeah well all i wanted to do was have amarok see my damn ipod
<kalorin> plugged it in and it didn't show up
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, I haven't done a full reboot if that is what your asking
<kalorin> started trying to figure out what was missing that it didn't see the USB device
<kalorin> decided to put a userspace usb manager in a nd poof
<kalorin> half the system was 'removed'
<kalorin> thanks
<flipstar> ouch
<kalorin> actually it started out it removed my kernel!
<kalorin> literally boot was /boot/grub
<kalorin> that's all
<kalorin> that was fun
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, think a full reboot will solve hte problem?
<kalorin> so this has been and educational day
<flipstar> damn there should be some sort of protection to beware of this!
<kalorin> educational in that sort of "boy I don't want to do that again"
<flipstar> Invisible_Slack: probably yes
<Invisible_Slack> brb
<kalorin> that's what I was saying, it'd be nice if adept-manager (which is very nice) would just show you when you remove a package that ti was going to cascade all this stuff
<kalorin> kind of crazy
<flipstar> true
<flipstar> but it shows what is going to be removed..you  just have to look
<kalorin> yeah I guess i missed that
<flipstar> james__: you still alive ?
<james__> OH yeah.. still here
<flipstar> great :) did this solve your problem ?
<james__> nope still no sound. Heck I have been tinkering with this I should probley just do a re-install and start over freash LOL
<flipstar> but you dont get that symbols errors anymore..?
<james__> I did go to alsa and ask there, they told me to use 1.0.16rc2, so was looking at that
<flipstar> so just keep following that guide..
<ahmos> Hi, I have 2 ntfs partitions sda1 &sda5..but They are not available in dolphin now,so how to mount them again PLZ?
<flipstar> k just wanted to know becourse it generally was a critical operation..
<james__> No no error but now when I enter udo modprobe snd-atiixp it just takes me back to the command line.
<flipstar> this means succes
<flipstar> +s
<flipstar> !ntfs | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<james__> but now there is no speaker icon. Just an empty box saying "Select Mixer" and if I click that there is nothing in it. Should I re-boot and see what happens?
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, still the same
<kalorin> james__ I've got that right now too
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, I just noticed this in the Xorg.log
<Invisible_Slack> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<kalorin> well I have a speaker icon with an X through it
<kalorin> _LOADS_ of fun
<james__> Yes it has been just that ;o)
<kalorin> was wroking great until my kernel got removed when I tried to put a user space usbmanager on it
<kalorin> it's sort of like that whole, ouch my arm hurts, so they kick you in the shin, and now your arm doesn't feel so bad
<kalorin> ouch my ipod isn't working, mess around a bit, it removes the kernel, now the ipod doesn't seem nearly as important as it did a few minutes ago :)
<BobSapp> kalorin: compile your own kernel?
<kalorin> BobSapp: no
<kalorin> linux-system-2.6.22-14-generic
<kalorin> with headers and restricted modules
<kalorin> yay!
<kalorin> that's all better now
<AMcBain> Just don't reboot. You will be okay until then :)
<kalorin> james__ whatever you do, don't remove esound
<kalorin> AMcBain: too late
<AMcBain> ouch
<james__> LOL thanks I'll try to remember that one
<kalorin> already did the whole live file system boot and mount the stuff and chroot to that and reinstall
<kalorin> or if you do remove esound, make sure you're aware that it'll remove kde for you too!
<kalorin> and all packages that are part of it
<kalorin> ie. kate, knetwork manager, konqueror, you name it
<AMcBain> Isn't that a bug?
<kalorin> including adept-manager
<kalorin> no idea
<kalorin> just a very pervasive package dependency I guess
<flipstar> Invisible_Slack: which card you have ?
<BobSapp> how do i reconfigure xorg with dpkg or whatever?
<flipstar> right
<Invisible_Slack> r128 Chipset its a Dell Latitude C600
<BobSapp> the xorg.conf file is corrupted
<flipstar> BobSapp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<BobSapp> ah thanks
<flipstar> corrupt? oO
<BobSapp> hmm
<jpatrick> BobSapp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BobSapp> "package xs-erver is not installed"
<BobSapp> *x-server
<slow-motion> hi
<kalorin> oh yeah esound removes xorg as well
<BobSapp> did you mean xserver-xorg-nvidia?
<kalorin> VERY pervasive package dependencies
<BobSapp> all I did was apt-get update + apt-get upgrade
<BobSapp> lol
<BobSapp> (on a fresh install)
<jpatrick> BobSapp: do what I said
<james__> Thanks for the halp I'll be back later.
<kalorin> good luck
<shawn__> hey probably not the right place to ask but I installed kde 4.0 though the kubuntu packages but want to upgrade to KDE SVN version... if I use kdesvn_build script will it overtake my kde3 install kde 4.0 install? or do something else?
<jpatrick> shawn__: best ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> shawn__: none wil be overtaken
<BobSapp> wow
<BobSapp> i must be dumb
<BobSapp> thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> BobSapp: no problem
<articpenguin> does kubuntu user extented attirbutes
<articpenguin> use
<shawn__> how would I run the kde4 svn then Tm_T?
<Invisible_Slack> flipstar, I have no idea about how to get the DRI working and its only frustrating me more, I've tried config files of people that swear up and down it works but its just not working
<Tm_T> shawn__: well, I recommend to read http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<kalorin> Invisible_Slack: ATI or NVIDIA?
<Invisible_Slack> ati
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, trying to use the default DRI drivers in Xorg
<kalorin> man i just downloaded their driver from the website and ran things as they prescribed
<kalorin> never had any luck with the xorg stuff
<kalorin> that was like a year ago though
<kalorin> well 8 months or so anyway
<shawn__> Tm_T: that just covers how to install it which I believw kdesvn-build will do for me
<shawn__> and I'd like to not make a new user liuke that suggests
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, one thing I noticed in the xorg.log is this   (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, but I know others have gotten the DRI Drivers to work so I don't get why its saying its not DRI Capable
<kalorin> well dri isn't going to work without the kernel module installed
<kalorin> did you check that?
<Invisible_Slack> DRI is enabled by default
<kalorin> right but is there a kernel module for ATI?
<kalorin> in the xorg stuff?
<BobSapp> great now x is working again :)
<kalorin> and do you have it installed?
<kalorin> cause if it's not there/not loading/ DRI isn't going to be working for you
<calamari> hi
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, and where am i checking this in Kubuntu?
<kalorin> well
<kalorin> lsmod?
<kalorin> one of those module commands
<calamari> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy and am having some display issues.. I have an ATI Radeon 9000 (laptop), with an external monitor attached.  I have the laptop screen going, 1400x1050, that's fine.  And during login, my external CRT is on.. but as soon as I log into KDM, the external monitor goes into power saving mode
<calamari> was using the radeon driver in Feisty.. still hoping I can use it
<Invisible_Slack> calamari, add your montior into the xorg.conf
<calamari> Invisible_Slack: it is
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, Ok the DRI module, or ATI one isn't loaded, so where is some info on how to rebuild the kernel the "Kubuntu" way?
<kalorin> I'd just apt-get install it
<mikeos> calamari:  seems to be switching to extremely hi-res or refresh rate
<Invisible_Slack> calamari, did you enable the restricted ATI drivers?
<kalorin> I'm not a big fan of compiling kernels anymore
<kalorin> cause once you start doign that then you're stuck with it
<calamari> Invisible_Slack, flgrx won't work with my video card
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, apt-get install what?
<rudie> russian chatroom called ubuntu-ru? or what? )
<kalorin> the kernel
<calamari> fglrx
<kalorin> and restricted-modules
<Invisible_Slack> calamari, doing DRI?
<Tm_T> !ru | rudie
<ubotu> rudie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kalorin> all that jaz
<Tm_T> shawn__: I recommend the guide, I don't use any kdesvn scripts, never has
<calamari> Invisible_Slack, don't really care either way
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, I have the restricted modules installed, that is how my madwifi and wireless is working
<kalorin> i remember compiling all my own stuff back in like 2001, apache, kernels, perl, all that
<kalorin> packages are so much easier
<calamari> Invisible_Slack, is it easier with it?  I won't be doing any gaming whatsoever
<kalorin> back hwen redhat didn't suck completely
<Invisible_Slack> calamari, look in your xorg.log and do a search for "EE" that wills how where your errors are
<calamari> Invisible_Slack, why would my monitor work on the KDM login screen but not when KDE starts?
<Invisible_Slack> calamari, don't know that is why you should look in the xorg.log file ;)
<calamari> isn't X already started at that point?
<calamari> so maybe it's a kde conf problem?
<Invisible_Slack> maybe
<g2g591> calamari: check ~/.Xsessionerrors anyway, to be sure
<calamari> g2g591,  I don't seem to have that file
<g2g591> calamari: ok, then it definately isn't X then
<calamari> no EE in my x log
<kaminix> "Built with prevu under gutsy, installed and it works fine." <--- What does that mean? (Source: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/187374)
<shawn__> Tm_T: well it seems the script will put it in the same place the guide will so should be no problems, thanks
<g2g591> calamari: does the happen with another user?
<calamari> except for the "key" telling me what EE means of course :)
<calamari> g2g591, dunno.. let me create another user and find out
<Invisible_Slack> In kubuntu where are kernel modules located?
<calamari> g2g591, good call.. it works correctly with another user
<g2g591> calamari: then the problem is some config file in your .kde , move it to something else, log in as your main user to recreate it, then copy (not move) folders back one at a time (logging in after each ) to determine which was the problem . (or if you dont mind losing your kde settings, just delete your .kde)
<calamari> g2g591, thanks a lot for your help! :)  going to try it
<Invisible_Slack> kalorin, I installed the "Linux-restricted-modules" and there is nothing for DRI or anything its all for the propietary ATI Drivers
<paule118> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<BobSapp> s/^y/wr/
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> what do I do if I uninstalled aptitude?
<paule118> hi
<Zombocom> as in
<Zombocom> all of aptitude
<INightmare> install it again?
<paule118> wat
<INightmare> apt-get install aptitude
<Zombocom> I can't
<BobSapp> awesome
<paule118> again
<Zombocom> INightmare you're using aptitude to install aptitude
<paule118> aaaa
<paule118> a
<paule118> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paule118> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Zombocom> apt-get is aptitude
<BobSapp> if he downloads the .deb can he install that to install aptitude?
<BobSapp> or are debs installed via aptitude?
<BobSapp> dpkg -i aptitude.deb should work right?
<Zombocom> I think they're installed via aptitude...
<Zombocom> I think I'm fucked
<BobSapp> lol
<Zombocom> my friend got on
<BobSapp> see if you have dpkg
<Zombocom> naw it's just that this happened before
<Zombocom> it's not now
<Zombocom> my friend turned off my computer without shutting down
<paule118> ((((((((((((((((((((((
<BobSapp> Zombocom: compile aptitude from source :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<dasKreech> !ohmy | somb
<ubotu> somb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zombocom> BobSapp in case that happens again where's the source for aptitude
<dasKreech> !ohmy | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BobSapp> Zombocom: im not sure
<Zombocom> what did I do?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone run kubuntu on a doctop?
<Zombocom> WHAT DID I SAY?
<BobSapp> Zombocom: maybe go find a repository???
<paule118> iiiiiiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbnnnnnnnnnn
<dasKreech> Zombocom: read up
<paule118> ffffffffffffffffffff
<mrono> I just installed Kubuntu and KDE4, however I can't access either my main xp drive or my secondary drive
<dasKreech> paule118: please stop
<Zombocom> my bad
<Zombocom> sorry
<Zombocom> f word
<dasKreech> Zombocom: do you have dpkg installed ?
<mrono> is NTFS readable by default?
<paule118> ddd
<BobSapp> brb restarting x
<ActionParsnip> mrono, yeah should be there man
<Zombocom> DasKreech this is a theoretical situation...
<dasKreech> !ntfs | mrono
<ubotu> mrono: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ActionParsnip> mrono, just gotta mount it weird
<Zombocom> because it happened to me before
<dasKreech> Zombocom: ah what's the situation?
<Zombocom> I corrupted my copy of aptitude
<Zombocom> so it uninstalled
<Zombocom> (I've since reinstalled kubuntu)
<dasKreech> Zombocom: then use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, why not just use apt at command line?
<Zombocom> but I would like to know if I could have kept it
<Zombocom> dasKreech apt-get is aptitude
<Zombocom> guys apt-get is aptitude
<dasKreech> Zombocom: what's the point of keeping it ifi t's corrupt
<dasKreech> and no it's not
<Zombocom> in fact it gave me the error message
<dasKreech>  two different programs
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, aptitude is a gui app. apt-get is a CLI command
<Zombocom> "the program apt-get is not installed, you can install it by typing sudo apt-get aptitude"
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: technially it'sa a TUI app
<INightmare> LOL :D
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech, whats the T stand for?
<Zombocom> yeah that's seriously the error message I got
<dasKreech> Text User
<Zombocom> I'm serious guys it was retarded
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech, well I learned something today
<mrono> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions doesn't work for me
<mrono> it just sits there
<dasKreech> Zombocom: Easy run to packages.ubuntu.com get the apt-get deb package and then dpkg -i it
<ActionParsnip> mrono, try googling for an answer :D
<snarkster> anyone know how to get into a Motorola Razor phone using usb cable
<dasKreech> mrono: does doing it manually work ?
<Zombocom> lol dasKreech if I can depackage I'll do it
<Zombocom> if I could have
<Zombocom> I would have tried
<dasKreech> dpkg -i didn't work ?
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, what error do you get with dpkg -i?
<Zombocom> I don't get any error anymore I completely reinstalled linux
<Zombocom> I'm just wondering if there was anything I could have done
<Zombocom> xorg wasn't working either and I needed to reinstall it
<BobSapp> not really
<snarkster> hmm
<BobSapp> if no dpkg imho
<BobSapp> just keep a /home partition to make the reinstalls go easier
<dasKreech> Zombocom: ok to keep it simple what was working
<ActionParsnip> BobSapp, makes backups easier too :)
<dasKreech> ?
<BobSapp> yup yup
<Zombocom> not much dasKreech
<Zombocom> for some reason a lot of files got corrupted when my friend unplugged my computer
<Zombocom> fsck wouldn't work
<Zombocom> so I went to reinstall it
<dasKreech> Zombocom: On catastrophic failure ... my eyes gleam on how much I'll learn trying to put it back together
<Zombocom> and it said aptitude was nonexistent
<dasKreech> Zombocom: wait wait wait
<Zombocom> Lol dasKreech
<dasKreech> you were trying to fsck FROM the machine that needed it?
<dasKreech> please say no
<stunatra> I'm looking for a program that will convert avi to vob. Anyone know of one?
<BobSapp> stunatra: vob like dvds?
<stunatra> BobSapp, yes.
<ActionParsnip> stunatra, have you googled?
<dasKreech> Zombocom: ashamed silence? :) well in any case if you aer doing hardware checks always do them from a Live Cd
<BobSapp> k3b seems to support dvd/vcd
<dasKreech> since you can't trust the hardware very much
<stunatra> But does K3b support conversion?
<BobSapp> dunno
<BobSapp> might do give it a quick go
<stunatra> Hmmm I don't see any options for conversion in k3b.
<ActionParsnip> stunatra, try devede
<ActionParsnip> stunatra, there is also a script i saw once that uses ffmpeg but i cant remember the website
<stunatra> thanks ActionParsnip I'll try devede.
<ahmos> Hi, I had this problem while mounting 2 ntfs partitions..they r sda1&2..I opened fstab and added this line to both of them
<ahmos>   nls=utf8 user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<brian__> I am having a problem burning an ISO.. K3b is telling me "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device.. what does that mean?
<ahmos> and then itried to mount bysudp mount -a and i get this message Line 8& 10 are bad
<ahmos> any ideas?!!!!!
<Flare183> brian__: means you don't have permission to burn anything to the cdrom's device
<BobSapp> normally k3b has a wizard to allow access to the cdwriter device
<ahmos> anybody help plz?
<brian__> Why don't I have ther permission and how can I get it? Does it deal with the chown thing?
<Flare183> i think so
<BobSapp> brian__: it should have appeared the first time you ran k3b
<brian__> What should have? I burned a CD last night just fine. I didn't change any settings or anything
<BobSapp> oh
<BobSapp> maybe the file
<BobSapp> doesnt have correct permissions?
<brian__> I think it could be the file. How do I check?
<BobSapp> you should have at least read access on the iso
<BobSapp> also k3b should do a checksum on the page just before burning
<brian__> I believe I do. By right clicking on the file and checking the permissions? And k3b did a checksum and it came out fine
<BobSapp> hmm
<BobSapp> sorry then i dont know what else it could be
<brian__> well shoot. Could I try a different burner?
<BobSapp> did you reboot your pc?
<brian__> Yes
<BobSapp> switch off and on?
<brian__> I think so. Should I?
<BobSapp> sometimes burners get locked up
<brian__> Hmm how do I check?
<BobSapp> ejecting or powercycling the cpu should work
<BobSapp> but
<BobSapp> have you switched the pc off since the last time it didnt work?
<BobSapp> if so then its pointless
<brian__> I don't think so.
<BobSapp> whats the error message again?
<brian__> Cdrecord has no permission to open the device..
<BobSapp> wierd one
<BobSapp> ah
<BobSapp> i know
<brian__> ?
<BobSapp> cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdrw isofilename.iso
<BobSapp> try that from the command line
<brian__> ok hold on
<BobSapp> wherever you saved the iso
<BobSapp> you might need to put sudo infront
<BobSapp> infact you probably will
<BobSapp> sudo cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdrw isofilename.iso
<BobSapp> it will obviously try to write the cd
<brian__> lol "cdrecord command not found
<Chase-san> heya, think anyone can tell me how to get wireless to work on 7.10
<Chase-san> First time I have installed kubuntu on a notebook
<greeg> hi
<greeg> does anyone use privoxy to cache web pages ?
<greeg> nm  faqs says it doesent
<BobSapp> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<unagi_> has anyone had problems with kopete crashing or can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<hola> im not able to share my ppp0 interface with a virtual machine created by virtualbox
<BobSapp> whats the deal with nvidia 3d support on kubuntu?
<unagi_> what do you mean BobSapp
<BobSapp> is there support for harware 3d rendering in xorg from the repository packages?
<BobSapp> or do i still have to go get nvidias binary driver?
<unagi_> ive never had to get nvidias binary driver
<BobSapp> unagi_: any you can run 3d accelerated applications?
<unagi_> i run maya all the time
<unagi_> and compiz
<unagi_> not at the same time though
<BobSapp> hmmm
<liz_> hello everyone, I would like to know if Apollon is worth while p2p software to download?
<unagi_> sigh i really wish i knew why kopete wont run
<unagi_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.<------------------what does that mean
<justin_> does anyone have any insight into kde 4
<flipstar> uid 1000 is the normal user id while 0 is the root id
<liz_> do u have a different login to ur pc
<unagi_> why is kopete telling me this
<flipstar> you probaply tried to run kopete as root
<unagi_> im trying to run kopete period
<flipstar> justin_: i just got kde4 running
<flipstar> unagi_: try it without sudo
<unagi_> either way it wont run
<flipstar> which message appears then ?
<justin_> i have had it for about a week now but i cant seem to find out how to change the size of the panel along the bottom.  in the other channel i asked how and they said you cant until the next release
<flipstar> you might ask in #kopete
<unagi_> http://pastebin.org/17480
<justin_> flipstar: how do you like it??  i like the eye candy but i havent played with it very much yet
<flipstar> justin_: i also missing some options for that panel
<flipstar> i still use kde3 primary
<justin_> they say you cant do anything with it until 4.1
<unagi_> why did they release kde 4 if it isnt ready
<flipstar> it is an .0 version
<BobSapp> beta?
<jonnymac> Office keeps asking me to install a valid JRE so I can set up a database. Any ideas?
<flipstar> this means something like beta right
<unagi_> reinstall java
<justin_> i think it is an alpha
<unagi_> flipstar: did you look at the paste bin
<flipstar> something between maybe
<justin_> or frozen for testing and bug reporting
<jonnymac> I'm technically non-gifted, any further ideas I can do that?
<flipstar> 4.0.1 will be released on 6st february
<justin_> sweet that is when the panel will be "adjustable"
<flipstar> you also had kde4 unagi_ right? you might try in #kubuntu-kde4 and #kopete
<flipstar> yes like kicker now i hope ..
<flipstar> kicker is very flexible
<bootsmorris> anyone got any good hints/tips/tricks for a laptop user??
<flipstar> anyone knows how i can edit a truecrypt partition with tune2fs ?
<neosaki> So, after a month of tweaking and testing, I decided to grab Hardy Alpha 3 to see if it works with my Chipset. Quickest install ever.
<ahmos> Hi I need some help for mountind 2 ntfs partitions please?
<ahmos> I can see them in browsers but I can't access them
<flipstar> did you set permission ?
<neosaki> Yeah, are they set for Root only or Users?
<ahmos> I have edited the fstab trying to mount them
<ahmos> but It seems that i made something wrong
<flipstar> right if you see them in your browser under /media you already did sucessfully
<flipstar> or wherever you mounted them
<ahmos> yes I see them
<flipstar> now check permission
<flipstar> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<liz_> hey did any1 download Apollon? Is it a worthy p2p software?
<ahmos> but when i try to access i get this message at the bottom,the mount point /medi/sda1 is already occupied
<neosaki> liz: If you're trying to download open source software, the most reliable solution is to go through torrent.
<unagi_> anyone have kopete hang when you run it?
<liz_> neosaki: is that for file sharing as well? as in music
<ek_> Anyone know where I can find help regarding Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and not being able to access Samba shares created through the KDE Sharing area?
<hola> how can i mount a disk on client machine created with virtual box?
<neosaki> Liz: Do not talk about pirating in here.
<unagi_> neosaki: p2p isnt specifically for pirating
<neosaki> <liz_> neosaki: is that for file sharing as well? as in music <---
<Dr_willis> ek_,    You may wabnt to check the kubuntu forums. Personally I manually configure shares in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<liz_> okk ok didn't mean to offend or promote any wrong doing here
<unagi_> not all music is tied to capitalistic liscenses you know
<ahmos> and when i try to use the command mount -a I get this message(line 8&10 in /etc/fstab are bad)
<flipstar> !info Apollon
<ubotu> apollon (source: apollon): KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<neosaki> unagi: You and I both know what she meant, so quit trying to make me be in the wrong for not condoning it.
<ahmos> so how i can correct these ines plz?
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  whats on line 8 and 10 then? sounds like a typo on those lines to me.
<unagi_> ok dont get all upset with me..........all i saw was liz asking if anyone uses appolon.........so forgive me for not wanting to assume.....
<Dr_willis> never heard of appolon :)
<flipstar> client for gift
<flipstar> which is ap2p deamon
<Dr_willis> never used gift either. :P heh heh..
<flipstar> !info gift
<ubotu> gift (source: gift): metapackage for the giFT filesharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8.1-2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<unagi_> im 2 seconds away from removing kubuntu =*(
<ahmos> # /dev/sda1
<ahmos> LABEL=MAXTOR  /media/sda1 ntfs           defaults,nls=utf8 ser,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<Dr_willis> unagi_,  this is a free coutry do what you want.
<unagi_> i wanna like kubuntu
<unagi_> i really do
<ahmos> and the second
<ahmos> # /dev/sda5
<ahmos> LABEL=MAXTOR  /media/sda5 ntfs         defaults,umnls=utf8 ser,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  where did you get the label= info from? you could try changing it to /dev/sda1 and see if that works.
<flipstar> the label thing is wrong..
<Dr_willis>  im not sure what the 'nls=utf8 ser 'option does either
<unagi_> omg why does everything crash so much in kde
<flipstar> there are both the same
<Dr_willis> but that looks like a typo
<Dr_willis> I rarely have kde crash on me.
<neosaki> unagi: Bad hardware?
<unagi_> kopete crashes, kde crashes, the window decorator crashes
<unagi_> er not kde
<unagi_> pidgin crashes
<flipstar> kde or kde4 ?
<Dr_willis> You Using compiz?
<neosaki> I'm using the experimental versions and still having 0 problems.
<unagi_> yes
<ahmos> so i go to delete defaults,umnls=utf8 ser,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0 in both lines
<ahmos> ?
<flipstar> no
<winterelf> hi
<unagi_> im sure theres other things that have crashed on me
<ahmos> so what i can do exactly?
<flipstar> just replace that LABEL with /dev/sda1 for the first line and /dev/sda5 for the second
<flipstar> and MAXTOR thing
<flipstar> and btw i would recomment ntfs-3g instead of ntfs
<winterelf> someone, i have a problam... i just installed kubuntu and when i open terming and write sudo apt-get install bitchx" it says E:could not find pachage
<winterelf> did anyone familiar
<winterelf> ?
<ahmos> ok but what i can do to MAXTOR
<unagi_> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<unagi_> what a name
<winterelf> what?
<unagi_> i didnt think it was real
<unagi_> lol
<neosaki> o.O
<neosaki> New much?
<unagi_> depends on your definition of new
<winterelf> someone?
<neosaki> bitchX has been around for a while.
<flipstar> winterelf: is you using 64bit ?
<unagi_> ok?
<winterelf> no
<winterelf> fliostar:nope
<flipstar> hm why dont you use adept_manager ?
<unagi_> doesnt really pertain to the dependant i mentioned
<Dr_willis>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<winterelf> i just don't like graphics
<unagi_> yea ew graphics...........
<winterelf> and still, my system need to operate in any condition, i
<flipstar> did you changed your sources.list ?
<unagi_> text based gaming for the win
<flipstar> ubotu said its an universe thing
<BluesKaj> winterelf, you have to enable some repositories : Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the Kubuntu software tab,check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<winterelf> ok
<winterelf> thanks man
<neosaki> or if you want to do it text
<flipstar> BluesKaj: he dont like graphical things ;)
<unagi_> i wonder if i installed a fresh copy of kubuntu if it would crash less
<neosaki> unagi: You probably just need to look at your error logs
<neosaki> and then fix whatever is causing the crash.
<neosaki> >.> Not too hard.
<BluesKaj> then he needs to enable some of the repos in his sources.list
<unagi_> kopete doesnt give an error
<neosaki> kde's crash monitor process will make an error log if it crashes.
<unagi_> where is iit
<flipstar> he just gave me this http://pastebin.org/17480
<unagi_> ?
<flipstar> btw did you tried in #kopete ?
<neosaki> Have you added anything recently to your computer?
<unagi_> i have tried in kopete..........its not just kopete
<robobob> hey im having issues with ktorrent, i moved all the files i was seeding, how do i get ktorrent to pick up this?
<unagi_> and neosaki i havent added much of anything since kubuntu-desktop
<flipstar> robobob: just open the torrent and save it to the new location
<maxim000> Install Kmail with add/remove but Katapult don't see it...
<unagi_> where is kdes error log
<flipstar> try restart katapult
<maxim000> i've restart all system
<flipstar> unagi_: kmenu->system->ksystemlog
<flipstar> and kmail works ?
<dasKreech> flipstar: Katapult?
<maxim000> now i run it from /usr/bin
<flipstar> !info katapult | dasKreech
<unagi_> how ironic...........no entry for kopete
<ubotu> daskreech: katapult (source: katapult): item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<dasKreech> I know I just caught something about torrents what does katapult have to do with that?
<dasKreech> Or am I crosing covos?
<unagi_> crossing konvos
<flipstar> maxim000: you could just select it from kmenu or alt+f2
<maxim000> no
<maxim000> there no kmail
<maxim000> i added it
<tcm> unagi_: run it in a terminal and see what you get for output
<dasKreech> maxim000: You installed kmail and it doesn't turn up in katapult?
<maxim000> yes
<dasKreech> It's in the start menu ?
<maxim000> no
#kubuntu 2008-01-31
<maxim000> yes, but i added it
<flipstar> how did you installed it ?
<dasKreech> ah then it will not turn up in katapult by default
<maxim000> with add/remove
<dasKreech> yes how did you install?
<flipstar> hm
<maxim000> strange
<dasKreech> maxim000: Is Kontact in the start menu?
<maxim000> no
<tcm> maxim000: can you see kmail in Kontact?
<disca> c'è qualcuno?
<maxim000> kontact is not installed
<flipstar> !it | disca
<ubotu> disca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tcm> can you run kmail in a terminal?
<maxim000> yes
<BobSapp> is twinview availiable in kubuntu with the restricted driver?
<flipstar> just try
<flipstar> :)
<dasKreech> maxim000: ok alt+space -> Ctrl+C -> configure katapult -> click ok -> alt+space -> kmail
<maxim000> dasKreech, :D Thanks!
<maxim000> it works
 * dasKreech nods
<flipstar> !info twinview | BobSapp
<ubotu> bobsapp: Package twinview does not exist in gutsy
<olivier> !fr | olivier
<ek_> Dr_willis: Yeah. Found the problem. Have to disable msdfs_proxy.
<ek_> Now, I just need to find that setting through KDE.
<BobSapp> !Twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<BobSapp> ty
<flipstar> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flipstar> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Angelus> Hi everyone
<tim_> hi
<tim_> i got a problem with bind
<tim_> can any 1 help
<flipstar> hi
<tim_>  * Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<Angelus> sorry, I cant, no experience with bind
<brian__> My CD Burner's mount point is "/media/floppy0.. I don't even have a floppy.
<Angelus> I added a repository and upgraded some packages in it ( wich also where avaliable in the official repo) how can I downgrade all packages from this unnoficial repo and revert all to the official ones?
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  remove them  - remove the repo. apt-get update, upgrade, and reinstall them.
<kalib> tim_, what's goin on with your localhost?
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  would be how i think it would be done
<tim_> kalib:  nothing?
<kalib> r u sure?? but your localhost refused the connection to start bind
<tim_> idk y
<Angelus> Dr_willis: they are a lot of packages and I was hopping for an automated approach, but thanks anyway. I'll have to do that if there is no other choice
<GuyFromHell> so any ideas on getting a screen session to open automatically on login?
<tim_> apache is running
<tim_> mysql is running
<tim_> all i did was modify named.conf and add entries for the name servers..
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  the packatge tools can show packages based on the repo they came from.  or at least synaptic can. Not sure about adept
<shadowhywind> hay all having a strange issue, I am using openoffice in kubuntu gutsy, when i add a bullet, it gives me this ugly grey background, any ideas on how to remove it?
<Angelus> Dr_willis: I didn't knew that, never used synaptic before, thanks!
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: I just have  yakuake open my cli stuff on open
<kalib> tim_, well...not sure..but...give a try..
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: lets say its headless...
<kalib> remove the lines you added in it... and try again...
<tim_> kalib:  all im trying to do is restart bind...
<kalib> if works fine... will be easy to know what's goin wrong
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: on login ?
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: yea?
<dasKreech> assuming you are using bash?
<tim_> kalib:  it has an error on stopping but it starts up again
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  i dont see a similer feature in adept , synaptic can do it however.
<kalib> tim if u just type the status... what happens??
<batis610> I have a variable='xx2007'... first i want to test if it contains 'xx' then i want to exctract the year.... how
<kalib> is it started or stoped?
<sigma16> kalib:  what
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: nvm i hacked something together, [[ $SHLVL == "1" ]] && screen -R logon
<kalib> /etc/init.d/bind status
<kalib> what's the response?
<Dr_willis> batis610,  you may want to chedk out the 'advanced bash scripting guide'    its in the repos as an installable book/package. or on tldp.org
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: bashrc ?
<Dr_willis> !abs
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: yea in bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: Ok that's what I was going to suggest
<sigma16> kalib: when i stop it then start it without using restart no errors
<dasKreech> !info abs
<ubotu> Package abs does not exist in gutsy
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: i asked because i was getting something like an infinite loop since each screen ran screen again
<Dr_willis> !find abs
<ubotu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<kalib> sigma16, oh..i got it
<Dr_willis> I never can rember its name. :)
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: ah right :) Qt isn't it?
<Dr_willis> !find guide
<ubotu> Found: gnome-user-guide, installation-guide-amd64, installation-guide-i386, installation-guide-ia64, installation-guide-powerpc (and 26 others)
<winterelf_> hi, i got a problam with the repositories... i don't have any third party software download, it's an empty list.. so i can't find bitchx in it... i need to add it by myself and have no idea about the link...
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: hum? screen?
<winterelf_> someone have any idea what to add?
<sigma16> kalib: we still get an error with the code im about to pm u
<kalib> sigma16, so... it's working... that's ok... but... i don't know exactly why the restart command is not working.. :/
<flipstar> winterelf sources.list is empty ??
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: No the loop of attaching to itself
<sigma16> kalib: as long as it works it doesnt matter for that... can u help me figure out why my entries rnt workin?
<dasKreech> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winterelf_> flipstar: yes!
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: you lost me, it's bash running screen over and over
<dasKreech> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<kalib> well..i can try... paste it on a pvt
<sigma16> kalib: i had pmed u it
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: I know Qt is pronounced Cute
<sigma16> !paste > sigma16
<flipstar> winterelf_: the sources.list in /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<dasKreech> GuyFromHell: I'm just really lazy tonight
<winterelf_> ho
<winterelf_> w8
<sigma16> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54163/
<GuyFromHell> dasKreech: ah that's what you meant. i get it. :P
<sigma16> kalib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54163/
<sigma16> kalib: any ideas?
<winterelf_> flipstar: no it contains a banch of stuff
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> then just edit it with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that # from the universe source
<kalib> sigma16, let me check...
<jereme_> I'm trying to setup fglrx on kubuntu gutsy, but when I start X, I get a black screen
<jereme_> my keyboard still seems to respond, but I'm essentially locked up
<jereme_> anyone run into this?
<winterelf_> ?
<flipstar> success ?
<sigma16> kalib: would the error be in the included files?
<kalib> not sure... in your place i would try with just one... just for test...
<Bayko> sup
<jyoong> hello
<Bayko> whats a good place to get program's for wine?
<Bayko> or do u install packages?
<flipstar> i just ported them from win
<Bayko> ?
<flipstar> windows
<bandid> anyone from italy?
<sigma16> kalib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54164/
<jereme_> a lot of people are from italy
<bandid> and you are italian?
<olivier> italians stole the last world cup
<jamesJ> Hello again. Still working on the sound problem. So I have a quesiton when I type `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel` and then press "tab" then "enter" it just takes me back too a command line. Shouldn't it show a list of modules?
<jyoong> i have just installed kubuntu and am trying to access the other drive i partitioned, but i get the error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<jyoong> could someone help?
<flipstar> jyoong: you have to set permission for your user on that drive
<sigma16> kalib:  ??????????
<kalib> sigma16, sorry.... i did answer on your pvt
<sigma16> kalib: ?
<bandid> the meaning of "stole"?
<sigma16> kalib: i didnt recieve
<jyoong> how do i do that?
<flipstar> take away bandid
<Dr_willis> If its a ntfs drive. You may need to make  a proper fstab entry with the right options for allowing user access to it.
<flipstar> just right click ->settings ->permissions on that directory jyoong
<kalib> sigma16, well...
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that just setting permissions on a mounted ntfs fileysystem will work.
<kalib> sigma16, i saw your codes.... but for me it's okay..i couldn't find any error... :/  i'm so sorry..but i'm not a bind expert... just beginner.. :/
<dasKreech> Bayko: www.download.com
<flipstar> jamesJ: no when this particular driver is the only option not
<dasKreech> !it | bandid
<ubotu> bandid: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jamesJ> OK. Then I'll move to the next step. Thanks.
<bandid> i've translated te term before, and i really agree whith you
<vsd> Salut
<Dr_willis> I just had a drive with        the  ' "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" Under konqueror.. I then installed/ran the 'ntfs-config' tool and checked Yes. in its options. Now my user can access it. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfs-config
<sigma16>  can some 1 else help me with bind
<flipstar> drives shouldn be mounted by root anyway..
<sigma16> also how do u install the linux sound stuff. i dont have it...
<flipstar> sigma16: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<sigma16> flipstar: ive done that a dozen times
<flipstar> than it might be your certain hardware
<sigma16> its audigy2
<bandid> come si fa ad andare su k.it
<kalib> bandid, o.O ?
<sigma16> flipstar:  i didnt get errors on that list at all
<flipstar> bandit please join #ubuntu-it or #kubuntu-it since this is an english channel
<sigma16> flipstar: alsamixer doesnt work
<sigma16> flipstar: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<sigma16> flipstar: it wont change the default device from my disabled soundcard..
<jamesJ> OK another question. This time about alsamixer. In the directions I am reading it says "It is more like ten different volume controls in the sample place." But I only have 5 items listed. This sound right?
<flipstar> jamesJ: maybe there only 5 visible
<jamesJ> k
<flipstar> is it a good idea to run tune2fs on a mounted file system ?
<flipstar> i think i dont have other options ..
<Dr_willis> Ive ran tune2fs on mounted fs's befor.
<Dr_willis> may depend on what you are changing.
<flipstar> nothing bad happend ?
<flipstar> -m reserved-blocks-percentage
<sigma16> flipstar:  ???
<Dr_willis> ive changed that befor while mounted.
<flipstar> the root locked file size stuff
<sigma16> flipstar:  alsa mixer isnt workin
<Dr_willis> the actual change may not take effect however untill you remount the filesystem.
<flipstar> great
<flipstar> i'll try
<Dr_willis> or perhaps reboot.
<flipstar> its an truecrypt partition ..
<Dr_willis> ive seen it report different #s after changing the reserved. :) but my disks were not full - so not sure  how soon that affect changes
<sigma16> sigh
<sigma16> can some 1 help me... bind or sound... ur pick../
<flipstar> i have to run tune2fs as sudo .. ?
<Dr_willis> of course. :)
<mneptok> what? you want noises payed with each successful nslookup?
<Dr_willis> you dont want users doing that sort of thing.
<ahmos> hi flipstar ,I keep failling to mount the ntfs partitions.. now I get this ..Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-label/MAXTOR': No such file or directory
<mneptok> *played
<flipstar> hm still the same error:tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block
<jyoong> thanks flipstar
<flipstar> ahmos: just post the whole fstab
<ahmos> ok
<flipstar> !pastebin | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Ive only used tune2fs on ext2/ext3 filesystems. Not sure how truecrypt affects that.
<flipstar> i just typed the /dev/xxx
<flipstar> not the mount point or anything..
<sigma16> please
<jamesJ> Well, still no sound. Heck I did a re-install and started over and still can't get the volume up enough to "hear" it.
<Dr_willis> flipstar,  what filesystem is the device using? You did use the proper /dev/ entry?
<sigma16> some 1 :'(
<flipstar> maybe i should try /dev/mapper/truecrypt0
<flipstar> yes
<flipstar> ext3
<flipstar> will try that
<sigma16> !bind > sigma16
<sigma16> sigh
<sigma16> not even the damned bot knows anything about it..
<Dr_willis> i dont really use bind. :) and as for sound - Theres some guides.. often you have to update your alsa drivers for newer machines
<sigma16> :'(
<flipstar> it worked :D
<Dr_willis> Theres whole books written on bind.
<sigma16> Dr_willis: my kubuntu is 3 days old nothing is out of date... my sound stoped working i think when i got gutsy
<flipstar> hm how big is one block by default on ext3 ?
<jereme_> are you getting errors or is there just no sound?
<flipstar> it prints it still uses 1151097 blocks
<sigma16> jereme_: no errors or anything... everything is setup only problem i have seen at all is alsa mixer wont work
<sigma16> jereme_: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<jereme_> ah
<sigma16> jereme_: i think its using my disabled onboard soundcard as default
<jereme_> weird... I was going to suggest opening alsa mixer and turning up and unmuting the outbound channels...  I've had that problem with ubuntu countless times
<jereme_> but if you can't use the mixer
<jereme_> that's probably not it
<jereme_> fglrx is kicking my arse
<sigma16> jereme_: w/b making the default device change and stay changed..?
<flipstar> ati isnt a good choise anyway ..
<ahmos> flipstar:I've posted it
<sigma16> jereme_: soundcard is audigy2 i got all drivers and updated crap,,
<jereme_> flipstar: I didn't have a choice... I needed dual-dvi for my workstation and this is what I got
<flipstar> great then paste the link here ahmos
<jereme_> sigma16: I'm not really sure
<sigma16> jereme_:  sudo asoundconf set-default-card doesnt work
<ahmos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54165/
<flipstar> thats all jereme_ ?
<sigma16> flip any ideas
<jereme_> flipstar: that's all what?
<sigma16> jereme_: ???
<thomas__> so where would i go if I'm a total noob and I can't get my sound to work?
<thomas__> and why is there a _ at the end of my name?
<sigma16> thomas__: mine dont work either...
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jereme_> sigma16: dude, I don't know... I only had one suggestion
<flipstar> that you need 2 monitors ?
<flipstar> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sigma16> Dr_willis: ive been fiddling with sound for 3 days to no avail....
<jereme_> flipstar: yeah, I already had two monitors, but I needed to switch to dvi for clarity
<jereme_> flipstar: my issues start way before xinerama comes into the picture
<Dr_willis> sigma16,  no idea. I alwyas disalbe the onboard in the bios befor i install. - Thers some tools that select the default sound cards. but ive never used them
<jereme_> I can't start X single head on this card
<Dr_willis> Using 2 monitors right now. :) on my nvidia card
<sigma16> Dr_willis: i believe it worked before i got gutsy...
<thomas__> ok how do i change my IRC nickname? cause its thomas with a _ at the end and I don't know why
<flipstar> just type /nick <nickname> thomas__
<flipstar> try this ahmos http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54166/
<BluesKaj> thomas__, cuz there's another thomas who's nick is registered
<ahmos> ok
<oliv78> hi
<Dr_willis> sigma16,  my audigy2zs has worked fine for me since way way back in breezy :) i belive
<flipstar> but is still recommend to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs ahmos
<oliv78> do u know some piece of software like amarok but for movies and tv shows
<oliv78> a software to organize your divX collection
<flipstar> oliv78: try vlc you'll love it :)
<oliv78> i know vlc
<flipstar> hm it cant organize
<Dr_willis> oliv78,  miro  can do that - but its not in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oliv78> thats not what im looking for
<Dr_willis> or is it
<oliv78> ok
<Dr_willis> !find miro
<ubotu> Found: miro, miro-data
<Dr_willis> Guess it IS in the repos. :P
<flipstar> !info miro
<oliv78> ok ill give it a try thanks
<ubotu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<tzanger> hmm, which package are the amarok codecs in?
<tzanger> I can't play any shoutcast music
<oliv78> !magnatune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magnatune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oliv78> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> that amarok factoid is outdated
<BluesKaj> tzanger, in the terminal : sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<dasKreech> Tm_T: update it
<tzanger> ahh libxine, thank you
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I should
<dasKreech> Tm_T: Then do it then
<ahmos> flipstar:youy are my herooooooo thank you very much ;)
<flipstar> it says <ubotu> Error: You don't have the admin capability.
<oliv78> i do have amarok 1.4.7 though
<flipstar> np ahmos
<ahmos> tahnk u
<ahmos> Thank u
<flipstar> but you only can read with that driver i think
<flipstar> if you want to wirte i recommend ntf-3g
<flipstar> *ntfs-3g
<flipstar> *write
<sigma16> Dr_willis: sigh
<flipstar> sigma16: you just upgraded from brezzy to gutsy ??
<sigma16> flipstar: feisty to gutsy
<ahmos> I can write but I will try the ntfs-3g
<jippobot2> Sono jippobot2, scusate il test :P
<oliv78> it says miro is a rss aggregator...
<flipstar> wow didnt knew the nfts dev guys already enabled it by default
<sigma16> flipstar: any ideas?
<jippobot2> Sono jippobot2, scusate il test :P
<ahmos> :0
<Mexflubber> Hi all ... I'm having a problem ... I want to install atheros wireless network but I can't =S ... I just don't have internet
<sigma16> flipstar: alsamixer works now how do i save setting
<flipstar> thats a tricky situation Mexflubber .. other drivers doesnt work ?
<Mexflubber> flipstar: I don't know .. I want to have wireless because also my video card isn't recognized
<flipstar> sigma16: i guess they will be saved as soon as you change them
<sigma16> flipstar: ok none of the bars were down all my settings check out no errors or missing drivers yet no sound..
<flipstar> Mexflubber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<flipstar> this might help
<sigma16> !sound > sigma16
<[Linuxzado]> anyone speak portuguese?
<flipstar> yes
<flipstar> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oliv78> tudo bem
<[Linuxzado]> thank's.
<flipstar> np
<[Linuxzado]> oliv78: td certim.
<flipstar> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oliv78> im french
<[Linuxzado]> i need help to conf my soundcard.
<flipstar> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oliv78> i was just being friendly
<flipstar> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 [Linuxzado]
<Mexflubber> flipstar: Tx !
<flipstar> np
<oliv78> do you know where i could find a list of cool or must-have softwares for kubuntu
<flipstar> compiz is really cool
<oliv78> yeah
<oliv78> im using it right now :)
<oliv78> makes my computer crash sometimes though
<oliv78> do you know how to resolve this issue
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: kdissert is a great mindmapping software.
<oliv78> whenever i launch compiz
<flipstar> uhm
<oliv78> i get this
<[Linuxzado]> i'm have the ubuntu 7.10 installed, but the sound aren't functionally.
<oliv78> adept notifier
<oliv78> icon
<oliv78> in a window
<oliv78> instead of in the tray
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: I get that, too
<flipstar> yes same here
<oliv78> what is kdissert
<oliv78> you cant resolve that?
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: kdissert is a great study tool.
<flipstar> !info kdissert
<ubotu> kdissert (source: kdissert): mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6.c-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<flipstar> hm
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: Another great note taking tool is basket
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: Hardy will prabaly fix the compiz problem
<oliv78> hardy?
<Odd-rationale> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<oliv78> sweet
<sigma16> any 1 help me with sound
<oliv78> compiz is really good to show off
<oliv78> at college
<Odd-rationale> Here's some more eyecandy. kirocker is not in the repo, though. http://getdeb.net/app/Kirocker
<oliv78> k thanks
<oliv78> what does it do
<flipstar> its like kicker
<flipstar> see the screenshot
<flipstar> gkrellm is also nice
<oliv78> oh kdissert seems nice
<flipstar> it gives you information about you pc status
<oliv78> u can create beamer presentation
<Odd-rationale> i didn't really like gkrellm...
<Odd-rationale> I would prefer conky
<flipstar> there are about 200 themes for gkrellm ..
<flipstar> and many many plugins ..
<sigma16> sigh
<sigma16> sound help?
<sigma16> sound is up all drivers up to date and everything
<sigma16> no sound comes out of the speakers
<flipstar> i'll try conky ..
<Tm_T> conky <3
<flipstar> hm okay..but thats no app you have running all the time do you ?
<oliv78> how do u uninstall packages that are not in the repository
<flipstar> from where did you installed ?
<oliv78> u have to keep every deb package?
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: no. you don;t need to keep the .deb
<BluesKaj> sigma16, check alsamixer in the terminal
<oliv78> ok
<flipstar> no deb packages are shown in adept
<oliv78> ok sweet
<flipstar> you can remove them there
<Odd-rationale> oliv78: you just sudo aptitude uninstall <<package_name>>
<Odd-rationale> or you can use adpet
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> i like gkrellm more..it also shows hdd aktivity due a nice monitor and the gpu temp the weather etc
<Tm_T> flipstar: so does conky have graphs
<Tm_T> but they are different apps and different usages at most of the cases
<Dr_willis> conly can do graphs for some things
<Dr_willis> conky :) i mean
<flipstar> right how can i configure conky ?
<Dr_willis> edit the .conkyrc
<Tm_T> flipstar: it's all conkyrc file, plaintxt
<sigma16> BluesKaj: my sound has no problems... it isnt off... all drivers up to date... sound troubleshooting didnt help....
<flipstar> oh no gui ?
<Tm_T> flipstar: ofcourse not
<Dr_willis> flipstar,  Nope.
<ek_> Dr_willis: You would happen to know why I can mount Samba shares, would you?
<ek_> Is 'smbfs' still supported?
<flipstar> hmn why do i hae a graphical os for ? :P
<BluesKaj> sigma16, what sound trouble shooting have you done ?
<Dr_willis> You mean why you CANT ? :)
<ek_> Dr_willis: Ah yes. Of course. :P
<sigma16> BluesKaj: all of them...
<Dr_willis> ive been using the fusesmb stuff to browse my samba networks lately.
<MaskedOne> So I have KWeather on my kicker and my kicker is transparent but KWeather is solid colored still. Any ideas how to change that?
<sigma16> BluesKaj: all the ones people in here have directed me too....
<BluesKaj> sigma16, that doesn't tell me anything :(
<Tm_T> flipstar: heh, different things, son, conky is good in this way, you'll get it when you find all of its abilities
<ek_> Dr_willis: Will that allow users to use applications such as XMMS to play media over the remote shares?
<sigma16> !sound > sigma16
<sigma16> !sound > BluesKaj
<sigma16> those
<sigma16> i did the ones the bot directs me too..
<BluesKaj> sigma16, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,click apply
<sigma16> BluesKaj: tried that...
<BluesKaj> open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 (if IEC958 is listed) are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply.
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Dr_willis> ek_,  correct    == https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<ek_> Dr_willis: Thank you very much.
<sigma16> BluesKaj:  what about pc speaker on input
<Dr_willis> ek_,  feel free to correct any issues in the wiki. :) since i wrote it.
<ek_> Dr_willis: Will do. I'll play with it right now. Thanks again.
<BluesKaj> you can if you want but that's just the lil spkr in the pc box
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: wow the first screeny looks nearly like my gkrellm :)
<sigma16> BluesKaj: input is were the sound comes out o.0?
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: but gkrellm uses gtk+...
<flipstar> k agreed it is more configureable than gkrellm ..
<BluesKaj> sigma16, input is where the sound trvels to kmix from what ever source , like cd , line in etc
<flipstar> what the frell im on Page 1 of 170
<sigma16> BluesKaj: so the sound from them shouldnt be on zero?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> the controls should be set at about 71% or so
<sigma16> BluesKaj: well that didnt fix it.... is some other program blocking the sound car?
<BluesKaj> sigma16, make sure the green lights above the ctrls are on
<sigma16> BluesKaj: i dont have green lights
<flipstar> hm silly question..i already searched but..where is the conkyrc file ?
<sigma16> BluesKaj: but in alsamixer they rnt muted.... kmix isnt muted... the lights r red...
<Odd-rationale> ~/.conky
<sigma16> BluesKaj: err... that was on input but i have no lights or master bar on output...
<BluesKaj> kmix should have lifghts above the controls
<flipstar> file doesnt exits..i'll create ..
<ek_> Dr_willis: Hrm. Seems even though I'm in the 'fuse' group and /dev/fuse has rw-rw---- permissions, I still get a 'permission denied' error.
<ek_> Dr_willis: And, of course, sudo'ing fusesmb won't allow access to the fusesmb'd directory...
<epimeth> how do I check what kernel I'm using?
<sigma16> BluesKaj: pm out should be pre or post?
<epimeth> and how do I check which wireless driver I'm using/
<Dr_willis> ek_,  You need to logoiut for the group change to take effect.
<oliv78> uname -r
<Dr_willis> I thought i mentioned that in the wiki. :)
<oliv78> epimeth : uname -r
<sigma16> OMG
<Dr_willis> In most cases you will need to log out and log in again for the changes to take effect. The users group settings are only read at login. As an alternative you could ssh in or perhaps login with a different login shell. But its proberly easiest to just logout and back in.
<sigma16> OMFG
<sigma16> WTF
<sigma16> WOW...........
<epimeth> oliv78: cheers
<sigma16> THATS GEY..
<sigma16> BluesKaj: for some reason the jack for sound is different in linux...
<sigma16> BluesKaj: i plugged it into a different jack on the card and it worked o.0
<Mexflubber> flipstar: I can't ... Still having the same problem.
<epimeth> sigma16: thats just cuz the drivers aren't exactly right
<sigma16> epimeth: idc it works...
<sigma16> epimeth: im just happy...
<epimeth> sigma16: tho, ironically, I've had the wrong jack in windows and the right one in linux
<flipstar> Mexflubber: what was it again .. ?
<epimeth> sigma16: I was, too :-)
<sigma16> BluesKaj: ur my favorite help person even if i was the one to figure it out :)
<ek_> Dr_willis: Ah yes. This is true. DUH.
<Mexflubber> Wireless network ... can't bring it up ... Atheros
<sigma16> epimeth: i dont get that? its pluged into a....black
<jereme_> my heart is full of rage toward ATI at the moment
<epimeth> BluesKaj: what up, amigo? been a while :-)
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: i just created ~/.conky and created conkyrc but still nothing..
<ek_> Welp. Be back then.
<BluesKaj> wrong output connector sigma16 , no wonder you had no sounds :P
<flipstar> Mexflubber: the website didnt helped ?
<boggystudios>  I am having trouble logging in.  When ever I type in my password the screen goes blank and then brings up the login screen again.
<sigma16> BluesKaj: it was in a green jack the same color of the cord... the one that worked in windoews..
<epimeth> sigma16: yea... I had black in windows... green would output static.  then again, the whole card was pretty fubar anyway... I'd get mad interference from the network card
<sigma16> BluesKaj:  it stoped workin when i went from feisty to gutsy
<flipstar> boggystudios: try reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Mexflubber> I didnot understand a lot !
<flipstar> oh
<Mexflubber> @ flipstar
<boggystudios> flipstar: no nvidia on this machine
<flipstar> oh
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: sorry, it is ~/.conkyrc
<flipstar> prop usually comes with nvidia due glx error
<sigma16> epimeth: i wish some 1 wouldve suggested changin the damned plug in spot once over 3 days..
<sigma16> epimeth: i was lookin at the switches tab and i noticed the one next to the one its plugged in was an audigy output jack...
<epimeth> sigma16: sorry I wasn't here :-)
<flipstar> uhm now i get an Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<epimeth> so anyone know how to check which driver my wireless card is using?
<sigma16> epimeth: thus i got the idea of moving it over a plug...
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: for more info #conky
<ek_> Dr_willis: Works a treat. Thanks!
<blizzzek> gn8
<BluesKaj> sigma16, do you have a separate soundcard ? then you should disable the one that is giving you the trouble in BIOS Peripherals
<sigma16> BluesKaj:  the onboard is disabled...
<sigma16> BluesKaj: my sound works now..
<Dr_willis> ek_,  fuse has a lot of other neat tools/filesystems/features also.
<ek_> Dr_willis: Yeah. I'm looking at this stuff now.
<flipstar> Mexflubber: there is mentioned how you can install without internet ..
<ek_> Great name-drop though.
<BluesKaj> sigma16, reboot and see if it still works
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why intel wireless 3945 doesn't get detected after resuming from suspend?  i'm using iwl3945 module
<Dr_willis> ek_,  watch out for services that index/scan your whole home. :) they will now scan the whole samba network.
<ek_> Dr_willis: Okay. :P
<epimeth> fulat2k: how do you know what module you are using?  I'm trying to find mine out
<sigma16> BluesKaj: why risk it?
<fulat2k> epimeth: lsmod | grep 3945
<fulat2k> epimeth: i specifically blacklisted ipw3945 as it has issues.
<BluesKaj> do you leave the pc on art all times, sigma16 ?
<sigma16> BluesKaj: yes...
<BluesKaj> ok
<epimeth> hmmm.... I thought that the new kernel used the b43 driver instead of bcm43xx?
<sigma16> i think ill takle my bind problems tomorrow
<epimeth> maybe thats why my wireless was working in sabayon...
<Mexflubber> flipstar: wher ?
<flipstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu#head-ed0dcaf994beba6988010c63e16b5e0a25129979
<epimeth> if I compile my own kernel, will kernel updates override it?
<darkalien> hi i have a problem with my compiz its going with glx but my windows arent there
<flipstar> you can mark it to hold epimeth
<darkalien> ?
<epimeth> flipstar: right... forgot that
<epimeth> flipstar: but even if it does, I can always use the old one in the grub list, right?
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> as long as the modified kernel is present you can
<flipstar> darkalien: youre windows aint there or no windows decoration ?
<darkalien> no window decoration
<flipstar> aight you need an windows decorator
<flipstar> im using emerald
<epimeth> do I need to restart if I installed bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<darkalien>  glx is ready compiz work but my window decoration is not there
<tekteen> epimeth: try it
<epimeth> bbs folks
<flipstar> you probably dont
<epimeth> might as well :-)
<batis610> wich is the best player to read movies with subtitles (not embeded...srt), i used mplayer and he didn't read all subs
<flipstar> just try
<flipstar> :)
<flipstar> i prefer vlc batis610
<flipstar> darkalien: just install emerald
<darkalien> i have it
<flipstar> than start it with compiz
<flipstar> like compiz --replace &&emerald --replace
<Mexflubber> flipstar: I did the sudo aptitude install ----- but knetworkmanager doesn't open when I click on it =S
<oliv78> fusion-icon is neat too
<NickPresta> oliv78, indeed ;)
<epimeth> wait! it worked! YES
<sigma16> BluesKaj: night
<epimeth> lets try it out... disconnecting eth0 cable!
<batis610> flipstar: vlc reads 1/3 of subs
<flipstar> cable modem hacking is illegal ;)
<sigma16> epimeth: night
<flipstar> Mexflubber: knetworkmanager isnt working anymore ?
<Mexflubber> flipstar: I cannot open it. BTW when I do iwconfig nothing is shown
<Odd-rationale> Mexflubber: try ifconfig
<epimeth> yay!  fwcutter was all I needed ^.^
<tekteen> kool
<Mexflubber> Odd-rationale: in ifconfig I only can see my Ethernet controller ... not my wireless I want to have my wireless on
<epimeth> And I was getting ready to compile the wireless kernel :-)
<epimeth> Mexflubber: does lspci show your card?
<Odd-rationale> Mexflubber: So you are having problems with knetworkmanager to switch/select wireless network?
<epimeth> Odd-rationale: his driver isn't installed, I think
<Mexflubber> epimeth: yes lspci shows my card but I cant bring it up
<Mexflubber> Odd-rationale: When I click on knetworkmanager it doesn't open
<Odd-rationale> Mexflubber: How about right-click
<g2g591> wew! i just recovered from some gentoo /lib files slipping into my /lib (long story)
<g2g591> i broke things pretty well, sudo among other things stopped working
<Mexflubber> Odd-rationale: When I do right-click I can see the normal options.
<Odd-rationale> Mexflubber: Can you select wireless networks there?
<epimeth> Mexflubber: so you have to install the driver
<epimeth> Mexflubber: what card is it?
<Mexflubber> epimeth  - Odd-rationale: I have knetworkmanager opened now. How may turn on my network card? I think it hasn't it installed or something.
<Mexflubber> epimeth: Atheros  AR5006EG
<epimeth> Mexflubber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/AR5006EG?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<epimeth> installing kde4 ^.^
 * epimeth is ^
<Odd-rationale> epimeth: I would wait...
<epimeth> Odd-rationale: why?
<flipstar> isnt stable yet ..
<epimeth> duh....
<flipstar> and in a week or sow a new version will be released
<epimeth> :-)
<Odd-rationale> epimeth: I tried 4.0. It isn't quite stable yet. 4.1 should be the release to get.
<epimeth> just want to check it out...
<flipstar> 4.0.1 comes out on 6st february
<flipstar> than just do it ;)
<flipstar> guess you already has this.. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<epimeth> too late! muahahaha
<epimeth> flipstar: yes, thank you
<flipstar> most of the kde4 apps still running great on kde3 for me :)
<jereme_> where does the radeonhd driver install to for xorg
<jereme_> its not sitting with the rest of the drivers
<jereme_> actually when you install it right, it is
<jereme_> doh
<epimeth> how do I tell /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde to run in :1
<epimeth> ?
<flipstar> in :1 ..?
<epimeth> yea
<flipstar> what you mean ?
<epimeth> using xephyr
<flipstar> oh
<dasKreech> !xephyr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> Dang
<flipstar> wait what is xephyr ?
<epimeth> xserver-xephyr
<epimeth> its an xserver window running in x
<flipstar> yes..okay
<flipstar> but still dont know what you mean with :1 ...
<epimeth> I set xephyr to :1 instead of :0
<epimeth> the display
<epimeth> that it runs in
<epimeth> :-)
<dasKreech> Like Xnest ?
<Mexflubber> epitmeth: after I've downloaded madwifi what should I do know?
<epimeth> Mexflubber: just follow the howto I sent you
<epimeth> Mexflubber: there's a link
<epimeth> Mexflubber: want me to walk through it with you?
<epimeth> dasKreech: never heard of it
<flipstar> !info xnest
<ubotu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.3 (gutsy), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<batis610> how to change subtitles size in mplayer... in full screen they're too big
<barbara> after running wine programs wineserver winewrapper and spoolsv keep running and hog system resources... this did not happen prior to installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu to my knowledge. can someone give me a hand?
<epimeth> dasKreech: yes, actually, just read that it's an xnest replacement
<Mexflubber> epimeth: I did go to that page then I went to the link then I'm kind of lost ... I installed kubuntu 7.10 and can't find a lot of info =S
<dasKreech> epimeth: Xyepher has been getting the buzz recently so I guess it's better
<epimeth> dasKreech: yea, I figured as much
<dasKreech> My friend made pretty heavy use of Xnest I'll ask for reviews of both
<epimeth> does anyone know if vmware can load windows from an existing install on its own partition?
<epimeth> how do I set Firefox to be my default web browser?
<flipstar> in firefox itself for example
<flipstar> there also is an default application somewhere in kmenu
<epimeth> Mexflubber: what have you done so far?
<flipstar> install
<flipstar> ups
<Mexflubber> epimeth: I downloaded the .deb package and installed it
<rdiazr__> hi
<epimeth> Mexflubber: which .deb package?  why didn't you apt-get install madwifi-tools
<epimeth> ?
<rdiazr__> oui
<epimeth> !fr | rdiazr
<ubotu> rdiazr: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rdiazr__> oui
<rdiazr__> yeah
<rdiazr__> si
<rdiazr__> somebody there?
<epimeth> yea
<dasKreech> Yes
<rdiazr__> how ya ?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: Sry I'm a gentoo user ... well I was ... didn't know that could be possible =P
<rdiazr__> why ubuntu
<rdiazr__> i love debian
<rdiazr__> just debian
<rdiazr__> r u agree ?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: beside I don't have internet
<epimeth> Mexflubber: oh... I won't stop trying to help you, but what are you doing here if you are a gentoo user???
<dasKreech> !offtopic | rdiazr__
<ubotu> rdiazr__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flipstar> epimeth: im not sure but you might can change the screen thing in $HOME/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<Mexflubber> epimeth: Helping my friend to install kubuntu
<epimeth> Mexflubber: right
<jereme_> hrm
<epimeth> Mexflubber: so which package did you install?
<jereme_> is it possible to flash a bios from linux?
<jereme_> mobo?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: madwifitools-0.9.2.****.deb
<flipstar> you better do this from a disc or cdrom jereme_
<jereme_> boo
<rdiazr__> can to hack with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: What should I do now?
<epimeth> Mexflubber: scroll to the botttom of the madwifi page
<epimeth> you see the section that starts with "Building madwifi-ng"?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: yes .. should I follow it ?
<flipstar> right..its a guide..
<epimeth> Mexflubber: yup
<Mexflubber> but it says it's for ubuntu 5.10
<epimeth> Mexflubber: It seems that way, but I don't think so
<flipstar> epimeth: did that screen thing worked ?
<epimeth> Mexflubber: actually...
<epimeth> Mexflubber: did you get linux-restrictetd-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<Mexflubber> epimeth: where should I type that or what? sry
<epimeth> what is the output of ename -r ?
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> uname -r
<epimeth> Mexflubber: ^
<epimeth> should be 2.6.22-generic
<epimeth> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Invisible_Slack> anyone had any luck getting the DRI Drivers working in the default install?
<Mexflubber> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Mexflubber> yes xD
<BluesKaj> Invisible_Slack, which graphics card?
<Invisible_Slack> BluesKaj, r128 Mobility
<epimeth> Mexflubber: so get the package ubuntu-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<epimeth> Mexflubber: and install it
<Invisible_Slack> BluesKaj, it seems that all the modules are loaded from what xorg.log says but then this come in the xorg.log
<BluesKaj> Invisible_Slack, ATI here and the default restricted driver works well on my pc ..DRI and 3D is good for an elcheapo on board
<Invisible_Slack> BluesKaj, (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<jereme_> there can be issues with MESA conflicting
<Invisible_Slack> I'm using the default Xorg DRI Drivers or trying to, when I go to System Settings and then Restricted Drivers it only shows me my Airlink Wireless Network Drivers
<Mexflubber> epimeth: where can I download that package? I don't have internet on that computer... I'm in another one
<Invisible_Slack> jereme_, How can I fix that? or even find out if that is the problem?
<Invisible_Slack> jereme_, I know DRI works because there are several webpages showing that DRI does work with this Latitude C600
<epimeth> Mexflubber: where did you download the other package from?
<Mexflubber> the other link you gave me =P
<epimeth> Mexflubber: did you download the feisty package?
<jereme_> Invisible_Slack: check this url for the word mesa http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<epimeth> Mexflubber: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/madwifi-tools for madwifi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic for restricted modules
<jereme_> shit hell yes word to the mother freaking bird
<jereme_> I got fglrx working
<epimeth> jereme_: I remember how I felt when I got mine working :-)
<epimeth> jereme_: congrats
<jereme_> for me it was getting freedos and updating my bios
<epimeth> Mexflubber: you might not even need madwifi-tools...
<Invisible_Slack> i went through 6 hours before I got my Airlink 101 wireless card working
<jereme_> wow lame...  immediately after I get it working, it breaks again
<Mexflubber> moway_lmalo@hot
<jereme_> I <3 ATI, really
<epimeth> Mexflubber: wtf?
<Invisible_Slack> jereme_, talking about wireless?
<jereme_> no... I'm battling an ATI card
<jereme_> a fools errand
<Invisible_Slack> jereme_, I've been working on this old crap card all day almost
<raymundo> necesito ayuda de alguien que hable español please
<jereme_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Invisible_Slack> tell me about a fools errand I can't believe the new xorg breaks the simple DRI
<Invisible_Slack> jereme_, then to top it off I have to load a wifi manager everytime I boot because it won't auto connect to my wireless network for some reason every time I load up lol
<dasKreech> !ohmy | jereme_
<ubotu> jereme_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<epimeth> !he
<ubotu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<jereme_> dasKreech: you waited so long I couldn't remember swearing :) sorry about tht
<dasKreech> Let that be a lesson to you!
<Tm_T> jereme_: you can promise it won't happen again?
<dasKreech> Never forget what comes outta your mouth
<dasKreech> or .. um fingers
<Tm_T> aye :))
<epimeth> does kde4 still have katapult?  Its pretty much *the* reason I prefer linux to windows
<jen2> meh, this'll work
<Tm_T> epimeth: it does have very good launcher, similar to katapult
<jen2> *big* question.  does gutsy support the 3d rendering of the via chrome9 k8m890 chipset?
<Tm_T> but I never really used Katapult so maybe I fail in this
<jen2> -of +on
<flipstar> omg a admin
<flipstar> !admin
<ubotu> Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<epimeth> Tm_T: if its what I think it is, it seems like its more like alt+f2 than katapult
<flipstar> i'll better quit
<Tm_T> epimeth: it's normal Klauncher evolving to closer to Katapult
 * epimeth meddles in the affairs of ubotu
<Tm_T> epimeth: it isn't yet the same, true, but will be IIRC, no idea if there is Katapult too in 4.0
<epimeth> Tm_T: I hope so :-(
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> epimeth: like me to find out?
<epimeth> Tm_T: yes, please!
<Tm_T> a sec
<Tm_T> epimeth: apparently not yet
<jen2> at least the 'yet' is a hopeful sign
<Tm_T> yup, under work apparently, though, Klauncher is planned to have same features (and more)
<jen2> this nick is making me confuzzled.
<dasKreech> There is a #katapult
<Daisuke_Too> there.
<Daisuke_Too> working on my fiancee's computer and trying to get 3d acceleration on this POS chrome9 chipset :\
<Daisuke_Too> if* it even supports it.
<dasKreech> how liberally do you define something as 3d accelerated ?
<Daisuke_Too> fairly liberally
<dasKreech> !info mtptarget
<ubotu> Package mtptarget does not exist in gutsy
<dasKreech> dang
<epimeth> Tm_T: cheers
<Daisuke_Too> let's say...  able to use compiz
<epimeth> all right guys... I'm signing off for tonight.  catch you laterz
<Daisuke_Too> not looking for a graphics powerhouse on which to play high-end shooters, just...  a little shiny stuff
<Invisible_Slack> Well that webpage didn't help :S DRI is eluding me
<Daisuke_Too> mmmkay, what i'm seeing is "so solly cholly, you are out of luck" as far as acceleration :\  not surprising, really, i wish i would have gone with the board with onboard ati (how depressing is that?)
<navetz> can somone tell me how I can reallocate the amount of space on my virtual XP partition in vmware-server
<snarkster> hmm make a new drive img, mount it and copy the data from one to the other
<Daisuke_Too> now this is just ridiculous
<Daisuke_Too> i found an openchrome repo.  can't install because it depends on libc >= 2.7.1
<ttl> hey, anyone know how to fix an adept problem?  Adept_manager crashed, signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<ttl> it's happened like 4x now >.<
<ttl> everytime, when I try to upgrade K7.10
<liz_> how does one cancel a command done on konsole.. I typed 'giftd -v' and it just keeps going
<liz_> can I just exit konsole??
<ttl> does "exit" work?
<Pici> liz_: ctrl-c usually to cancel a running command.
<liz_> typed or pressing the keyboard??
<Pici> ctrl and c and the same time, so, keyboard?
<ttl> yup, simultaneous keyboard pressing
<liz_> lol yea I got it, thx Pici
<Pici> yw
<liz_> thx ttl
<ttl> Pici, you wouldn't happen to know anything about adept would you?
<Pici> ttl: Not at all sorry, I'm more of a Gnome person ;)
<ttl> oh rats
<ttl> what does Gnome have to do w/ Adept?
<ttl> i thought Gnome/KDE are GUIs... shouldn't affect upgrading software, no?
<dasKreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dasKreech> ttl: ^^^
<ttl> ubotu: i already downloaded and installed 7.10
<ttl> oh.. phooey
<ttl> dasKreech - i already have 7.10
<ttl> but Adept says there are upgrades
<ttl> and I wanna get FX/Thunderbird, etc.
<ttl> which don't come preinstalled in Kubuntu
<dasKreech> Adept won't open?
<ttl> it'll open, then complain >.<
<ttl> i downloaded packages for upgrading, and when it goes to processing, it causes some error
<ttl> afterwards, trying to run adept causes "another process is using the libraries"... "signal 6 (SIGABRT)"
<ttl> any ideas?
<dasKreech> Umm yeah but I'm kinda very distracted at the moment
<dasKreech> #kubuntu-devel has some guys who can help out though a purge sounds like a good idea
<Daisuke_too> blech
<ttl> a purge?
<ttl> ooo
<Daisuke_too> well that didn't work, the chrome9 chipset is garbage, and i'm going to have to pick up a real video card for this thing
<ttl> that doesn't sound very good
<dasKreech> Daisuke_too: choose well
<ttl> indeed
<Daisuke_too> well that's a given
<Daisuke_too> will probably go with something similar to that in my own desktop machine
<Daisuke_too> an nvidia 7600 gs
<Daisuke_too> perhaps even the 8400gs, as it's even cheaper than the 7600 now :\
<Daisuke_too> but anything, and i do mean *anything*, even a geforce 4 mx 4000 pci card, is going to be better than the garbage on this motherboard
<WorkingOnWise> do gnome apps run smoother in kde than kde apps run in gnome?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: try and find your own mileage
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: there should not be any different really but meh
<WorkingOnWise> Tm_T: rather not. I have used Gnome for a long time just because it is what I started with, but have always used at least a few kde apps. between koffice and kde4, I may well switch, but will still use the many gnome apps I have grown fond of. kde apps always seem to be just a little unstable in gnome, mainlt when they want kioslave which is not runnung in gnome. Can I expect the same types of problems in kde with gnome ap
<dasKreech> WorkingOnWise: kioslave will be running :)
<WorkingOnWise> dasKreech: yeah, but dbus wont be, so can I expect the same annoyances in kde with gnome apps as a result?
<dasKreech> WorkingOnWise: Run KDE4 :)
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: KDE3 does have dbus running
<WorkingOnWise> Tm_T: it does?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: does
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: some apps use it (or backends does atleast)
<WorkingOnWise> Tm_T: I have been doing it backwards for 10 years??
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: anyway, I never had problems running GNOME apps in KDE, and I do it a lot
<WorkingOnWise> ok...maybe not 10...6....
<WorkingOnWise> grrrrrr.....I wish I knew what dbus and kio was back then! Thats it, I'm instaling KDE4 tonight!
<dasKreech> WorkingOnWise: Well to make up get 60 or so people on KDE
<WorkingOnWise> dasKreech: lol...thats my pennance?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: why not KDE3 too?
<dasKreech> No but you'll feel a lot better
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: anyway, KDE4 uses dbus entirely
<WorkingOnWise> kde 3 and 4 can coexist smoothly? any way to let one pick up the settings from the other?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: coexist just fine, or atleast should
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: they are choosable by logintime just like GNOME is
<WorkingOnWise> cool. Is there anything like the rotating cube in compiz-fusion?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: no idea, I don't do those stuff (might be fun for one time but irritating after)
<dasKreech> there is a pretty way to change desktops
<dasKreech> No cube thought it's possible
<WorkingOnWise> Tm_T: it is my silver bullet to make any Windows or Mac user green with envy :D
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: I see, not my thing anyway ;)
<WorkingOnWise> dasKreech: any idea if there is a way to turn off kde4's 3d stuff and then run compiz fusion?
<Tm_T> WorkingOnWise: sure there is
<dasKreech> sure it's a manager
<Tm_T> it's off by default in 4.0
<dasKreech> part of the stack
<dasKreech> pretty much any part of the stack can be pulled out and put back in
<WorkingOnWise> I have only read some on kde4 so not versed in it...
<Tm_T> KDE3 <3
<WorkingOnWise> what?
<dasKreech> He loves KDE3
<WorkingOnWise> ah...ok. I liked it too, but was so used to gnome, and used so many gnome apps, just stayed there. koffice seems to be a point finally that it could be a replacement for OpenOffice. If so, another reason to use kde
<dasKreech> WorkingOnWise: Yeah unless you like development small intermittent headaches filing bugs or finding out how far you have to reach for a workaround I'd say KDE3 should work nicely
<WorkingOnWise> well, I still have lotsa  disk space so I can give kde3 and 4 some of it :) I'm hoping kde4 will be as ipressive as kde3 was when I first saw it in Mandrake 7.something....
<WorkingOnWise> ipressive=impressive
<dasKreech> Oh I thought that was an Apple Printer
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<WorkingOnWise> cute
<romunov> evolution mail is somewhat slow at downloading messages from the server
<romunov> thunderbird didn't have that problem
<romunov> it takes minutes to fetch 50 standard sized messages
<dasKreech> WorkingOnWise: really you can give KDE4 a rest for a year before impressive kicks in
<WorkingOnWise> dasKreech: thats a bummer....When I saw kde3.0 i was hooked, untill reallity set in and I had to concede that my world still mandated MS Office and Access 2000.... it was sad to go beck to the Explorer interface....
<dasKreech> KDE4.0 will probably do the same
<dasKreech> KDE4.2 would probably convince you enough to not let go
<xRaich[o]2x> oh yes it will, the API is totally impressive. can't wait to see what they are going to do with it ^^
<Elda> Hello... quick question.  Im wanting to switch over to KDE from Gnome, but am having trouble with the Network manager in thatwork it brings up the lists of networks, but will not allow me to input the password to access my net
<osiris> wifi ?
<Elda> err work was supposed to be on the end... stupid touchpad
<Elda> yes
<osiris> have you tried madwifi ?
<Elda> kwifi brings up the network in there but no dice in connecting
<Elda> Would I be able to install it through gnome and access it in kde?
<osiris> sure
<osiris> you may have to run it from a command or run dialog, but its a wifi app that may work for you
<Elda> hmm, how would I install it? I dont see a specific entry for it in synaptic package manager
<Tmas> ok anyone wanna help out a total noob that isnt even sure if he installed kubuntu correctly?
<posingaspopular> Tmas: what do you want to check?
<Tmas> well for one, my sound isnt working at all. and I can't connect to any networks with my wireless connection
<Tmas> When I installed this I made a seperate partion on my harddrive. Im supposed to do that right?
<Tmas> partition*
<Elda> what laptop?
<Tmas> yeah, its a gateway m3707
<Elda> I'm using a Toshiba p100-st9752... and I had to fix the sound issues via a dsdt patch
<Elda> And wireless works in gnome but the kwifi does not allow me to input the password to log onto my network, even though it finds my network on the list of networks >.<
<Tmas> see, I come from just using windows and stuff so I don't know how to do any of that. I'm a total noob using linux
<Tmas> this is linux right? lol!
<Elda> I am somewhat new too, Ive just been playing with this trying to fix it for ages lol
<Elda> one second while I find how I fixed it
<Tmas> alright cool
<Elda> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/96259-toshiba-p100-series-sound-fix-ubuntu.html  This is for a toshiba but you might find something familiar
<Tmas> sweet, thx
<Tmas> just so i don't sound like an idiot.. Kubuntu is the same thing as Ubuntu right?
<dasKreech> !kubuntu
<Elda> Ubuntu is the same thing, except that it uses KDE instead of Gnome
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<restagner> anyone have any idea how to change the hostname of your computer without messing up KDE.  Each time I change the hostname, I try to start up KDE and it freezes...never gets me to the desktop
<Tmas> ah cool
<Elda> Once I figure out how to make my wirless work in KDE Im switching to KDE<
<dasKreech> Once it's not dealing with Gnome (in theory) things should work under Kubuntu
<dasKreech> !wifi
<Tmas> what is gnome exactly?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dasKreech> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Tmas> lol ok so I just type ! and then something at the bot tells me about it?
<Tmas> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<supert0nes> anyone know where i can get yzis?
<Tmas> lol
<Tmas> my b
<Elda> brb going to try it and see if it works
<Elda> as I got another wifi tool
<restagner> anyone have any idea how to change the hostname of your computer without messing up KDE.  Each time I change the hostname, I try to start up KDE and it freezes...never gets me to the desktop
<unagi_> im having trouble with my external drive not mounting how do i troubleshoot it
<unagi_> ok i fixed the drive
<unagi_> but the battery icon isnt in my tray.....
<restagner> <unagi_> you might give the 'fuser' command a try
<unagi_> fuser?
<dasKreech> supert0nes: What is yzis?
<supert0nes> kvim
<restagner> unagi_ The fuser command command takes as an argument either a file path, the name of a mounted filesystem, or a namespace/port combination (eg. Telnet/TCP). If the specified resource is being used, fuser displays the name of the resource along with the ID of each process accessing it
<dasKreech> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Elda> Woohoo!
<Elda> sucess
<unagi_> what is the name of the battery icon in the tray?
<restagner> ubotu: yup i tried that, but after firing up KDE, it freezes.  I can never reach the desktop
<unagi_> lol restagner is talking directly to the bot
<Tm_T> unagi_: no lol in that, go back to your corner
<Tmas> nice
<unagi_> whats the name of the battery icon =/
<unagi_> er
<unagi_> i already asked that my bad
<Tmas> hey, if I knew how to check i would tell you.. sry m8
<Elda> now to get KDE 4 going
<restagner> unagi_ :) i had no idea ubotu was a bot. i'm not a regular ... lol
<unagi_> :D
<unagi_> ironic how it has bot in its name too :D
<unagi_> its like a clever play on words
<unagi_> or a 'pun' as it wer
<restagner> :D
<Tmas> ok so... I kinda feel overwhelmed lol.. everything i soo different. I don't understand half this stuff.... My sound doesnt work. My laptop locks up when I try to connect to wifi connections with a password and my touchpad scrolls down the screen instead of using the mouse when i touch the whole right side of it. I don't know where to start!
<restagner> dasKreech: I did as the 'bot' recommended but cannot get KDE to start up properly
<restagner> it just sits there :(
<dasKreech> restagner: Where does KDE stop loading?
<restagner> right about the time it attempts to load window manager, i think
<ttl> nite
<restagner> dasKreech: is it possible there is a setting related to 'kdm' that needs to be configured? just thinking out loud
<Tmas> how do i check for updates? lol
<dasKreech> restagner: possibly
<dasKreech> Tmas: There is an orange Sign in your system tray
<Tmas> I dont see one, when i first booted up I saw it and it started downloading and installing some but it gave me an error and I'm not sure it finished
<unagi_> i swear to god my kubuntu uninstalls things at random
<dasKreech> restagner: pretty much if it's gone that far KDM has given up control
<dasKreech> unagi_: like?
<unagi_> wicd
<unagi_> the power manager whatever the name is
<restagner> dasKreech: ok. ic....what is meant by "Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match" in the bot's response?
<unagi_> i have had to install wicd 3 times
<dasKreech> Tmas: Open Adept Manager and filter by updateaBLE PACKAGES
<unagi_> and the power manager.............i dont even know
<Tmas> alright thx
<dasKreech> restagner: how did you change your hostname?
<restagner> dasKreech: i edited the /etc/hostname file and then updated /etc/hosts to include the name of the new hostname, and then ran "/etc/init.d/hostname restart"
<dasKreech> restagner: ok. Just checking if you set it back to the original hostname does logging into KDE work?
<dasKreech> cause I don't think they shoudl be related
<Tmas> dasKreech: When you say filter by updateaBLE PACKAGES do I just type that in the search field?
<restagner> dasKreech: yes, if i reset everything back to original hostname, then KDE works as before...weird
<dasKreech> Tmas: no you have little check boxes. Installed/upgradeable etc
<Tmas> yeah nevermind I just saw that lol
<unagi_> why do they have to name power managers off the wall names that they are impossible to find
<dasKreech> Uncheck all eccept upgradeable
<Tmas> gotcha :) hehe thanks
<dasKreech> the caps was cause my dog sat in my lap
<dasKreech> unagi_: Never let Geeks name things
<unagi_> sigh
<dasKreech> restagner: *sighs* I assume this is all without reboots?
<unagi_> i dont understand why its not in the tray
<restagner> dasKreech: yes
<dasKreech> restagner: for what it's worth I nearly always reboot on Hostname changes just to get rid of headaches though it is "technically" one of those things that can wait forever
<unagi> why does kubuntu load all these windows when i log back in
<restagner> dasKreech: ic...well, i'll give it another try, but this time around i'll give it the reboot...thanks
<Elda> Being new to linux.... would it be adviseable to uninstall KDE 3,and install 4?
<Elda> As I have Gnome to fall back on
<unagi> ok apparently kubuntu doesnt automount external drives?
<jussi01> Elda: I would not recomend it yet
<jussi01> Elda: unless you want a steep learing curve )
<unagi> ugh can someone help me figure out why my external wont mount
<Elda> should I install all the kde 4 packages?
<Elda> minus the dev stuff
<Elda> Im no dev >.>
<Tmas> can someone help me get adept manager to work?
<jussi01> !kde4 | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> Tmas: whats the error?
<Tmas> i keep getting Database Locked
<jussi01> !adeptfix | Tmas
<ubotu> Tmas: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dasKreech> Elda: no
<dasKreech> unagi: Like USB drives?
<unagi> well yea
<unagi> usb externa hard drive
<Elda> installing KDE 4 now :D
<Tmas> w00t the bot fixed my problem!
<Tmas> if I just installed kubuntu do I already have KDE 4?
<dasKreech> Elda: removed KDE3 ?
<dasKreech> unagi: It doesn't turn up on your desktop?
<Elda> no
<dasKreech> Elda: Thats fine
<unagi> it does but it doesntm ount
<unagi> great now im getting a NEW error that doesnt make sense to me
<unagi> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<unagi> what the heck
<Ashex> hmm
<unagi> now it says something about .dev.fuse
<Ashex> I want to use find to rename/convert the first image found in a folder, but I kinda suck with it
<unagi> i dont understand
<unagi> if i manually mount the drive it mounts, if i just plug it in it doesnt
<Elda> now to see if ti worked, lol
<Elda> brb
<serga> hello, I have a little problem with kubuntu, I changed the date order and now I have DD 01 YYYY anywhere. Do u know how to fix it ?
<AMcBain> Assuming I was stupid enough to select "hide toolbar" under settings (in the toolbar), which I was, ho do I unhide it?
<kaminix> Is there any way to open my current tty1 session in my current terminal?
<AMcBain> how*
<kaminix> AMcBain: In Konversation the "show/hide toolbar" button is in the same place.
<kaminix> The menubar however, is ctrl + m
<AMcBain> Thanks, I did it on KMix by accident (or curiosity is more likely)
<kaminix> Been there, done that :)
<AMcBain> :)
<unagi> omg someone please............what does fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: permission denied mean
<unagi> i mean i know what it means but how do i fix that, i get that when i try to mount my external
<AMcBain> sudo
<cn28h> it means you probably forgot to add yourself to the fuse group
<unagi> awesome idea
<unagi> except for the fact that its when i plug it in
<unagi> what is fuse
<unagi> ive never heard of fuse
<cn28h> filesystems in userspace
<unagi> ??
<cn28h> is fuse loaded?
<unagi> i dont know what fuse is
<unagi> so i have no idea
<cn28h> lsmod | grep fuse
<unagi> 47124 5
<cn28h> are you in the fuse group?
<unagi> so yes
<unagi> i dont know what fuse is
<ubuntu> hi i got a problem, i messed up and im using the live CD right now
<cn28h> run "groups"
<cn28h> see if fuse is listed
<unagi> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: permission denied
<unagi> oops
<unagi> unagi adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<cn28h> ok, so you're not in the fuse group
<ubuntu> trying to open my partitions to save my info but cant, eithr mount em or change them
<cn28h> sudo gpasswd -a USER fuse
<cn28h> where USEr is your login
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to mount a partition so i can read/write on it while i use the live cd
<unagi> anything else?
<cn28h> ubuntu, you should be able to mount it using mount
<cn28h> unagi, you'll have to log out and back in for the groups to update
<ubuntu> i try
<unagi> ok brb
<ubuntu> but i dont know what im ding wrong then that it says that mount: can't find /media/sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cn28h> is /dev/sda6 the drive you want to mount?
<ubuntu> let me check again
<cn28h> fdisk -l /dev/sda (might have to do as root)
<ubuntu> yeah, dumb thing i missed.. but still i cant write nor move my information from the difrent partitions
<cn28h> how are you trying to mount them?
<imut> yes
<brian__> Could sombody help me figure out how and why my CD drive is mounted as a Floppy?
<ComunisTico> with mount
<ComunisTico> i already mounted the partitions but cant modify my info there
<cn28h> what command line are passing, I mean
<cn28h> are you passing, evn
<ComunisTico> oot@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/sda5/ /home/ubuntu/Desktop/sda5/
<imut> aku ndak muddddddeng
<cn28h> ah, but didn't that tell you it wasn't in fstab?
<cn28h> try
<ComunisTico> i already munted the partitions
<imut> halah,ngomong indonesia aja
<cn28h> mount -t auto /dev/sda5 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/sda5 -o rw
<Ayabara> is kdesvn the best choice for gui-svn?
<ComunisTico> thing is that i still get acces denied when i try to move  or copy my info so i dont loose it
<cn28h> well
<cn28h> what file system is it?
<brian__> Could sombody help me figure out how and why my CD drive is mounted as a Floppy?
<ComunisTico> what u mean?
<imut> i dont know what your mean
<brian__> My CD Drive is /media/floppy0 and I can't access anything on it
<imut> so?
<cn28h> what file system is on the partition? (e.g. ext3)
<imut> emboh
<lucy> ya til kel kun ki parle francais dan tous le monde ki es la
<lucy> svp
<cn28h> brian__, show us df -h
<serga> lucy > va sur #Kubuntu-fr ou sur #ubuntu-fr sur freenode
<brian__> /dev/hda1             111G   22G   84G  21% /
<lucy> allo je pose une question
<brian__> varrun                506M  148K  506M   1% /var/run
<brian__> varlock               506M     0  506M   0% /var/lock
<brian__> udev                  506M   72K  506M   1% /dev
<brian__> devshm                506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm
<brian__> lrm                   506M   34M  472M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<brian__> /dev/hdb1              57G  180M   54G   1% /media/hdb1
<brian__> I hope I did that right, sorry if I did not
<ComunisTico> how can i know that?
<lucy> merci serga
<cn28h> ComunisTico, well you did format it at smoe point, right? haha
<cn28h> brian__, I don't see anything mounted as /media/floppy0
<imut> brian_can you speak in indonesian language
<brian__> No, I cannot
<brian__> Wierd because in Disk & Filesystem settings, it says my CD-RW is /media/floppy0   and   /dev/fd0
<imut> brian_where are you from?
<brian__> I am from Oregon, USA
<unagi> 'the process for the media protocol died unexpectedly
<ComunisTico> :P i cant remember.... last time i formated it was over a year ago... and a friend was the pne that did al the partitions for me...
<cn28h> brian__, is there a CD in the drive?
<brian__> Yes, There is
<imut> brian_may I know your age
<unagi> cn28h 'the process for the media protocol died unexpectedly'
<brian__> I am 21 in 4 days
<cn28h> brian__, try: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<cn28h> unagi, what are you trying to do?
<unagi> im trying to mount my external drive
<cn28h> how?
<brian__> It said, "No medium found" ... Great
<unagi> by plugging it in
<imut> cn28h,can you speak in indonesian language?
<cn28h> imut, no
<cn28h> unagi, which filesystem(s)?
<imut> o,,thanx
<unagi> ntfs
<cn28h> hm, wonder why that would use fuse
<unagi> i dont even know what fuse is
<brian__> Hmm I put a different CD in and it said " block device /dev/hdd is write-protected
<cn28h> brian__, of course
<unagi> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/External
<unagi> i know it sees freaking files because it askes me what i want to do with them
<brian__> Its a CD-R..?
<unagi> i say open location and it sits there
<unagi> loading directory [         0%           ]
<cn28h> unagi, ls -ald /media/External
<apparle> Tell me a good webpage disigner
<unagi> what does that do
<apparle> Tell me a good webpage designer
<imut> adakah orang dari indonesia?
<cn28h> brian__, doesn't mean you can just write to it at will, you need to use something like k3b. And if it's blank you can't mount it.
<cn28h> unagi, check the directory permissions
<sub[t]rnl> !nvu > apparle
<brian__> When I do that, it says I cannot write to the CD because I do not have permission.
<cLaiRee> anybody can help????????? bacula-web give me Error query: 4
<unagi> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-01-31 01:54 /media/External cn28h
<ComunisTico> how can i know wat file sysstem im using on a partition?
<unagi> joy now it wont show up at all..........why does kubuntu hate me
<unagi> brb
<cn28h> unagi, can you access the drive as root?
<sub[t]rnl> ComunisTico➜ mount
<imut> any people from indonesia?
<ComunisTico> thnks
<Ayabara> I have two displays, but kubuntu always insists on opening new applications on the primary, so I have to manually drag them over
<sub[t]rnl> !id | imut
<ubotu> imut: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I have installed KompoZer. But how to I add buttons and textboxes to the page and how to code them. I had visual basic in windows. Anything similar
<ComunisTico> cn28h, the partitions im trying to read/write are in vfat ext2 and ext3
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ check out nvu
<unagi> i can manually mount it yes cn28h
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: But nvu is same as KompoZer. Just an earlier version .Isn't it :(
<cn28h> ComunisTico, can you read/write them as root?
<sub[t]rnl> no idea
<ComunisTico> no
<imut> ubotu,gimana tho carane?
<unagi> omg i just want to mount my external
<cn28h> ComunisTico, does fdisk/cfdisk show what you expect?
<cn28h> (just to make sure your pratition table isn't fubar)
<unagi> cn28h: are you out of ideas
<brian__> ¶
<cn28h> unagi, not really, -- why don't you post relevant lines from dmesg to a pastebin?
<unagi> what?
<cn28h> plug your drive in, check dmesg
<cn28h> http://rafb.net/paste paste what comes up
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: But nvu is same as KompoZer. Just an earlier version .Isn't it ????
<brian__> I can't figure it out.. when ever I try to burn a CD, it tells me "Cdrecord as no permission to open the device.
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ no idea
<cn28h> brian__, using k3b?
<brian__> Yes I am
<unagi> and what lines are relaavent
<cn28h> unagi, well kind of a judgment call.. but look at dmesg.  Plug in your drive.  Look at dmesg again. Paste the new stuff
<unagi> i dont understand what we would be looking for
<unagi> i can mount the drive
<unagi> i just dont want to have to do it manually every time
<cn28h> oh, I thought you weren't able to read/write it
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ I use kate for my web design... you asked how to add buttons and textboxes to a page.  In nvu, just click and add them.  If you want to know how its really coded, go to the sources page.  simple.
<unagi> im just trying to mount the thing
<imut> brian_where do tou school?
<brian__> I don't currently attend any school.
<Ayabara> how can I install all the recommended packages for an app?
<sub[t]rnl> !ot | imut
<ubotu> imut: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ayabara> (automatically)
<imut> job?
<unagi> fusermount: user has no write access to /media/External
<imut> sub[t]rnl,what?
<unagi> fusermount: user has no write access to /media/External cn28h
<brian__> I don't understand, why is K3b telling me I don't have permission to open the device?
<apparle> tell me a good audio editor
<cn28h> unagi, but you were able to mount it successfully anyway?
<unagi> no
<unagi> i can only mount it manually cn28h
<cn28h> I'm confused, you say you can mount it
<cn28h> ah
<cn28h> do you use fuse when you do?
<unagi> no
<unagi> i dont know what fuse is
<Daisuke-Ido> apparle: audacity.
<unagi> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/External
<unagi> thats all i type
<unagi> why i have to type anything, i dont know
<apparle> any other
<cn28h> hm
<cn28h> if /etc/fstab is set up correctly you shouldn't have to type anything
<cn28h> that and if hald is working correctly
<brian__> Can someone help me with my permissions problem?
<xevious-> yo sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> xevious-➜ heya bro
<xevious-> sub[t]rnl: wanna see something hilarious?
<xevious-> #k-o
<sub[t]rnl> i don't get it
<brian__> under the debug information it sells me it cannot open the file it is trying to burn..?
<biblio_> salut
<unagi> ok cn28h let me back up to the ORIGINAL issue...............hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<unagi> that is the error im getting
<Elda> Yep... that didnt work very well :s
<Elda> It ended up being a horribly deformed version somewhere between KDE 3 and 4 >.>
<brian__> under the debug information it sells me it cannot open the file it is trying to burn..?
<cn28h> unagi, what groups are you in?
<unagi> i dont know what you mean
<unagi> i dont know anything about groups
<brian__> I guess I will ask tomarrow
<unagi> yay wonderful now my hd has moved down a letter
<Elda> brb hopefully it fixed the kde thing
<Elda> trying to completely remove kde >.<
<Elda> as it does not play well if I have kde 3 installed on4 :s
<unagi> omg why cant kde just mount the friggen drive
<unagi> gnome can do it...........
<unagi> YAY!
<cn28h> unagi, groups as in unix groups -- run "id" or " groups"
<unagi> now the konsole is giving me the fuse thing
<unagi> uid=1000(unagi) gid=1000(unagi) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin),119(fuse),1000(unagi)
<cn28h> hm, sounds about right
<unagi> this is ridiculous
<unagi> wow
<unagi> now im getting some i/o error
<cn28h> now your borked it ;P
<cn28h> s/your/you
<unagi> yea i dont know what i did
<unagi> brb
<ol_dude67> cn28h, i think its a group issue with him as well.
<cn28h> but which group? I don't see any default groups that I'm in that he isn't.. and it works for me
<xevious-> sub[t]rnl: catch that link in #k-o?
<unagi> ugh!
<unagi> i liked it better when i could frigg
<unagi> er
<unagi> rm: cannot lstat `/media/External': Input/output error
<unagi> what the CRAP does that mean?
<apparle> I want a good video converter
<cn28h> unagi, check dmesg
<apparle> I am not fussed about GUI or CLI but I want support for almost all formats
<unagi> why does it now want to make the drive sdc
<unagi> it was sdb
<unagi> i want it to be sdb
<unagi> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/External: Input/output error
<unagi> ok i do NOT like this
<cn28h> that's the line from dmesg?
<unagi> no
<cn28h> if you get an I/O error you should check dmesg for additonal info
<unagi> son of a
<unagi> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<unagi> what is chkdsk
<True_Friend> Hi folks I just wanted to know where the Icons in KDE are located e.g. K Menue Icon (I want to replece the default one but couldn't find the path whrere it is located)
<apparle> Any good media converter either GUI or CLI, but must support all formats
<unagi> nevermind
<unagi> i fixed it
<cn28h> unagi, for vfat/ntfs you should run the windows chkdsk utility if you can
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<unagi> ok
<unagi> great
<ForgeAus> hmmm Haxial KDX almost works better under Wine than it does under windows
<unagi> we are back to where i started
<unagi> i can mount it manually.............
<ol_dude67> apparle,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ForgeAus> of course essentially there is no difference
<unagi> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sdc1 (/dev/sdc1) named 'External' and currently mounted at /media/External could not be unmounted.
<unagi> Unmounting failed due to the following error:
<unagi> Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
<unagi> oops
<unagi> now what does THIS mean
<apparle> The GDebi seems to hang for 2-3 seconds when I press the install button??
<unagi> why cant it just WORK
<unagi> and thats just UNMOUNTING
<Elda> Trying yet another install lol
<unagi> for the love of god please someone help me.............hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<apparle> ol_dude67: I want to convert formats not play them
<ol_dude67> Elda, why dont you keep kde3 and run kde4 beside it so you dont screw with adding and deleting?
<Elda> When I tried to add kde 4 to it, it attempted to combine 3 and 4
<Elda> It was a sad looking sight lol
<ol_dude67> Elda, oh was just wondering, as i had it running but it liked to crash alot.
<unagi> anyone here have external drives?
<ol_dude67> apparle, have you tried mplayer?
<apparle> ol_dude67: I have installed mplayer and use it to play files. But can it convert files?
<ol_dude67> apparle, I thought you could save them to what you wanted, i havent messed around with it that much. it was just a suggestion...
<Elda> brb
<ol_dude67> apparle, check this out http://www.raiden.net/?cat=2&aid=325
<apparle> ol_dude67: Does MEncoder gets installed with Mplayer or I have to install it seperately
<ol_dude67> i think you have to install it seperately i think.
<ol_dude67> apparle, had to fight with all of this when getting dvd recorder to work and thats been a while ago.
<unagi_> omg
<unagi_> why is it i can access a drive in the konsole but not in dolphin
<apparle> ol_dude67: I don't see a mention of any converter on the link
<unagi> !drive
<christian_> hallo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ol_dude67> apparle, i googled for just that. converting formats in linux and got that page.
<christian_> hallo alle sammen!!!!
<apparle> ol_dude67: Its a review of diffrent players
<ol_dude67> ah, sorry
<apparle> ol_dude67: do you know anything about web designing
<ol_dude67> apparle, nope thats the kids job
<unagi> does anyone know how to get the icon back for a drive
<unagi> what the crap!?
<Seth_> christian_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<unagi> im so confused
<apparle> ol_dude67: what do you mean by kids job??
<Seth_> my guess is that he means that his biological offspring does the web design
<Seth_> :P
<ol_dude67> apparle, ya what Seth said.lol
<apparle> Seth_:  :p
<apparle> I want some help with web designing
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ #html
<Seth> was going to say, unlikely to find that in the kubuntu channel
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I tried there. No help. The people there are not as helpful as people here are
<ol_dude67> apparle, you will find alot of that, these people are great.
<Seth> is there something specific you want to know
<onishidato> can someone help me with my compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> !ask | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<onishidato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<apparle> Seth: and ol_dude67: I just wanted a good web designing software. Everyone tells me nvu or kompozer. There i can add buttons and text boxes but dunno how to code them
<funcrush> Can I install the Kubuntu in iBook?
<Seth> apparle: meh. WYSIWYG editors just don't cut it... it's better to learn yourself :(
<blizzzek> moin
<ol_dude67> apparle, i hate trying to do anything with a web page, so i just either copy a design already in use or have my daughter create it. she knows about html and a few other programs from school that i just dont care to learn.
<Seth> funcrush, Kubuntu 6.06 is available for powerpc architectures
<apparle> Seth: And from where do I learn it. I have learnt Visula Basic in Windows and also know some c/c++. I just dunno the concepts of html. An good book you know
<Seth> hum
<funcrush> Seth: later versions are not available?
<Seth> HTML is much easier than VB or C++, since it's a scripting language rather than a programming language
<christian_> er det noen norske her???
<Seth> christian_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<christian_> ???
<Tm_T> !no | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Seth> cheers Tm_T, my best guess was wrong :D
<Seth> funcrush, they are, but not supported anymore methinks
<Seth> funcrush, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425882
<apparle> Seth: I also know some scripting in windows. Just I want a good teacher/book for html
<funcrush> Seth: sigh.. anyway thank you very much:)
<Seth> apparle, http://www.htmldog.com/ has pretty sweet tutorials
<apparle> Seth: I also know some basic HTML coding but nothing about buttons or javascripts etc
<Seth> gotta walk before running i guess
<Tm_T> just so you know apparle, html coding is offtopic ;)
<apparle> Tm_T: Just to let you know. I have not yet started talking about coding yet. Just about a book
<rigo> apparle: http://www.w3schools.com/
<apparle> Tm_T:  :p
<rigo> apparle: http://www.webstandards.org/
<ol_dude67> so is speaking in other languages then english but you didnt say anything about that.
<rigo> apparle, http://www.w3.org/Style/CSS/learning
<rigo> ...and that should do
<pengetua> شسسشمشةعشمشهنعة
<ol_dude67> Tm_T, if web design is offtopic here, can you tell us a place that we can go for it that isnt #html?
<apparle> ol_dude67: Simple 'kubuntu-offtopic'
<apparle> rigo: thanks for your help but I don't have net at home and cannot view these sites
<ol_dude67> apparle, if it was talked about in there that in a way you could learn alot from it, i would agree.
<ol_dude67> apparle, go to offtopic
<rigo> apparle, what languages to you speak?
<apparle> rigo english
<rigo> apparle, :( my suggestion for offline reading is french/german only ...
<ol_dude67> apparle, p.m?
<apparle> rigo: where to get offline reading content. Just download it and take it home and read
<rigo> Tm_T, where can I complain about stupid things in kmail?
<apparle> ol_dude67 what is p.m
<ol_dude67> personal message
<ol_dude67> i sent you one
<Tm_T> rigo: #kontact or even better, if its bug, report it
<rigo> apparle: http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/extras/download.shtml
<ol_dude67> apparle,  is your name registered?
 * rigo hasn't seen an english version of that
<apparle> ol_dude67: I f you are asking  about my nick, yes
<rigo> Tm_T, thanks
<ol_dude67> night all
<apparle> The GDebi seems to hang for 2-3 seconds when I press the install button?? I have used ubuntu and it does not happen with ubuntu
<unagi> anyone have kopete hang on start
<emilsedgh> unagi: kopete takes long to startup?
<emilsedgh> unagi: maybe you have statistics plugin enabled
<pag> unagi, fresh install?
<apparle> unagi: you seem to have vast number of problems
<bahman> Version 2.7
<apparle> Can I run gnome programs on KDE
<zizzfizzix> es you can
<zizzfizzix> yes*
<zizzfizzix> but you will need libraries
<zizzfizzix> such as gtk+
<apparle> zizzfizzix: I see that there are too many libraries.
<zizzfizzix> thats why you should work on kde apps
<zizzfizzix> installing all this libraries makes mess
<se7en_> how can i check what i use insted of kdm?
<SlimeyPete> look in /etc/init.d
<se7en_> i get (kdm); it is not the default display manager ,,, so what is my default
<SlimeyPete> there'll be a script called kdm, gdm or xdm
<SlimeyPete> though if you're seeing the standard blue login screen then it's definitely kdm
<MecSympaTiK> http://www.math-linux.com site dedicated to mathematics and Linux
<khelll> am using gparted: but all i get is one partition with "unallocated space " , what's wrong???
<zizzfizzix> is there any way to exit konsole without quiting app(when app is running from konsole
<zizzfizzix> )
<sub[t]rnl> screen
<zizzfizzix> ?
<sub[t]rnl> start up screen, run the app, then detach the screen, Ctrl + a then d.  Then you can close the konsole and have the app still running
<zizzfizzix> hymm
<zizzfizzix> complicated :)
<sub[t]rnl> you can also start applications from the konsole with a preceeding &, to free up the konsole again.
<zizzfizzix> i know
<zizzfizzix> but i didnt
<se7en> (kdm); it is not the default display manager ... so how do i check what is the default
<zizzfizzix> and now i want exit konsole
<sub[t]rnl> se7en /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<se7en> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm ok so it is a kde4 problem
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: bg
<zizzfizzix> ?
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: do a ps -aux, find the process id, then bg <process id>
<SlimeyPete> not 100% certain it'll keep running when the shell is closed, mind
<zizzfizzix> SlimeyPete i did bg in tab with running ktorrent (konsole)
<zizzfizzix> and it works
<SlimeyPete> :)
<zizzfizzix> thx :)
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: you can use fg to foreground the process again at a later time
<zizzfizzix> oh
<SlimeyPete> if you want to.
<zizzfizzix> thank you for help
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<zizzfizzix> thanks a lot
<khelll> am trying gparted but am getting  Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<apparle> System hangs for 5 sec when I press install button on GDEbi
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<unagi> anyone here have problems with kopete hanging at start?
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I usually do that. But is there a way to prevent GDebi from hanging
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<sub[t]rnl> might want to browse launchpad
<ubuntu> I can't log into Kubuntu normally. KDE logon screen just resets. I can get console screen when using Failsafe. Perhaps someone can assist. Thanks.
<sub[t]rnl> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daoudi5> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<daoudi5> nhow do you feel
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<daoudi5> i have some problem with my keyboard
<daoudi5> when i tape "b" it is "bg" which appear
<pepon> hola a todos
<ubuntu> Hi all, Any assistance with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54191/ would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
<pepon> alguien que sepa como poner en funcionamiento un servidor irc?
<sub[t]rnl> !es | pepon
<ubotu> pepon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: could you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> I
<ubuntu> m running right now on live cd. Where would I find the one you're requesting?
<sub[t]rnl> it would be on the harddrive that your trying to boot from
<sub[t]rnl> was this a fresh install?
<ubuntu> No. It worked fine for several weeks. I changed a secondary hard drive but then returned all original components back and it would not complete boot into KDE.
<ubuntu> Is it possible to mount the HD while iusing Live CD?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<ubuntu> If you can assist with that then maybe I can get the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sub[t]rnl> try mounting your harddrive from konsole
<sub[t]rnl> example-- sudo mount /dev/device /mount/point
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<ubuntu> sub: I get can't find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: sorry for lag, busy here
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: ok, sudo fdisk -l, find the partition and drive that your / (root) is mounted
<ubuntu> No problem. I appreciate.
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: then try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/whatever /mount/point
<sub[t]rnl> example -- sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/recover/
<apparle> can I use K3b to rip DVDs
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ yup
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: how to?
<sub[t]rnl> let me fire it up, sec
<sub[t]rnl> tools -> copy dvd
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I wanna rip the DVD not copy it
<sub[t]rnl> whats the difference?
<sub[t]rnl> heh..
<jussi01> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sub[t]rnl> k3b saves to the harddrive before moving over to copy, so essentially it rips, as jussi01 pointed out, k9copy is good too
<sub[t]rnl> k9copy is the first tool that is able to shrink the entire contents of a dual-layer DVD so that it can fit on a single-layer DVD
<sub[t]rnl> more than one way to skin a cat..
<sub[t]rnl> you could use dd too, if you wanna get real basic
<sub[t]rnl> dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso bs=2048
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: Is the shrinking lossless?? Or the quality of video reduces
<sub[t]rnl> video quality suffers
<ubuntu> mount -a [-t|-O]mount -a [-t|-O]
<apparle> and is it possible to use it to shrink dual layer data DVD
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<ubuntu> sub: Here's what I got with that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54194/
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: space between /dev/hda1 and /mnt/recover/
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: make sure that the mount point /mnt/recover/ exists as well
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: And will the data suffer
<sub[t]rnl> apparle➜ yes the data will no longer be good.. :P hehe no it will be ine
<sub[t]rnl> s/ine/fine
<ubuntu> says does not exist.
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mkdir /mnt/recover
<ubuntu> Okay. I have it mounted.
<sub[t]rnl> k, now pastebin the contents of /mnt/recover/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> Okay. LOL I found the original var/log/xorg.0.log but you need the mnt/recover one?
<sub[t]rnl> yup, need the one from the harddrive that you are having problems loading kde on
<ubuntu> This is the var/log/xorg.0.log.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54197/ Still looking for a mnt/recover one.
<neofox> hi leute mein adept hat ein problem ich kann es nciht öffnen selbst nach den neustart vom leptop geht es nicht!
<sub[t]rnl> !ge | neofox
<ubotu> neofox: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<sub[t]rnl> whoa
<llutz> !de | neofox
<neofox> ?? O.o
<ubotu> neofox: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sub[t]rnl> llutz➜ :) tx
<ubuntu> sub: Only single HD in system running Kubuntu. Removed Windows drive.
<etfb> I'm having big trouble with USB under Kubuntu Gutsy.  Can anyone advise on how you debug USB connections to find out why some things don't mount properly?
<llutz> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu> sub: Still with me buddy?
<_Angelus_> is flash still broken in kubuntu?
<llutz> it seems to be, "We can fix this The Ubuntu Way (TM) - look the other way until Debian have it fixed, then tell people to upgrade" ;)
<ubuntu> sub[t]rnl, you still around? I mainly want to get my important items off this drive. I'm able to access the drive but my desktop is locked.
<ubuntu> How do I unlock it?
<_Angelus_> lol llutz
<krabador> people, kubuntu gutsy: i've a problem with graphical effects
<krabador> what cai i do?
<afiestas> what problem krabador?
<krabador> i can't uninstall it
<krabador> in kde system preferencies are unabled
<krabador> "disabled", sorry
<krabador> but at startup they're unabled
<maltron> Hi, can anyone help me access my dvd drive with cdrdao?
<krabador> i can't unable it
<krabador> i can't disable it (sorry, my english....)
<maltron> I'm trying to read the table of contents on an audio cd, but I can't get cdrdao to read it.  Every other program seems to work fine, including k3b
<yeniklasorr> How can I add a specific value of ram usage limit for an application (especially for firefox, because it is slowing down).
<SlimeyPete> yeniklasorr: http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/MemoryRlimits?showcomments#comments  (see comments at bottom)
<SlimeyPete> I've never done it, just found that via google.
<yeniklasorr> ok thanks
<hsystemxX> hi, does anybody knows how to set default login manager?
<Blissex> hsystemxX: depending on what you mean by "default login manager", somebody will know.
<Blissex> hsystemxX: you can mean either the console "getty" or the X display manager.
<hsystemxX> Blissex, thanks. I solved it already :D reconfiguring gdm. DOnt like kde 4 login manager.
<zizzfizzix> hey guys
<zizzfizzix> i have problem with shutting down my computer :(
<zizzfizzix> it's stopping and i must hit enter about 2 times
<zizzfizzix> how to run it without gui to see whats the probem?
<zizzfizzix> anyone
<zizzfizzix> plz help
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: be patient :) Sometimes it takes a while to get an answer on IRC.
<zizzfizzix> i know but it looks like noone read it
<elmargol> Hi, how do I install kde4 on ubuntu hardy? I have the commandline install atm
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: how do you know that? :) People don't usually acknowledge questions unless they know the answer.
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<zizzfizzix> SlimeyPete: okey i will be patient
<SlimeyPete> zizzfizzix: I *think* that if you hit alt-f8 or alt-f1 during shutdown you can see status messages
<SlimeyPete> but I'm not sure.
<zizzfizzix> i'll try
<zizzfizzix> but i should then write in on paper? :)
<ciccio> aaaaa
<Blissex> zizzfizzix: look at the system log in '/var/log/messages'. Else use 'sudo init 2' to switch to non GUI mode and then login at the console and shutdown.
<zizzfizzix> Blissex: how should i know what is what?
<Blissex> zizzfizzix: you read several system management books :-).
<zizzfizzix> thanks i'll do it as soon as possible..
<zizzfizzix> :)
<Blissex> zizzfizzix: or you look at the messages, guess which ones may be relevant, and web search the message to find some explanation.
<zizzfizzix> what are these messages?
<zizzfizzix> all i mean from kernel or what?
<enzo> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<enzo> i've using debian for years, i have a new laptop and i wonder if it would easy for me to switch towards kubuntu
<enzo> i use debian testing / kde
<SlimeyPete> enzo: very easy, kubuntu is very similar to debian
<enzo> kubuntu is very very near a debian /kde or not ?
<ForgeAus> not very very near
<enzo> same program like apt-get and so on to manage package ?
<ForgeAus> but its based on it
<ForgeAus> yes same package management
<ForgeAus> different packages
<enzo> packages are more fresh than on debian right ?
<jussi01> quick reminder of the kernel header install command anyone?
<ForgeAus> (many .deb that can/do isntall in debain also install in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> same package management, same "feel", very similar filesystem layout
<Blissex> enzo: yes.
<ForgeAus> but debian OS ones can be problematic for k/x/ubuntu
<enzo> more fresh ok, but are these packages stable enough ?
<Blissex> enzo: Ubuntu is a variant of Debian. It is stable.
<enzo> i mean i'm not using debian unstable cause i want a stable os
<ForgeAus> but essentially anything you'd want to add onto debian you can add on to kubuntu
<enzo> debian is not stable in the sid version
<enzo> kubuntu is not like a debian unstable sid right ?
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu is more stable than sid
<Blissex> enzo: depends what you mean by stability? ABI sgtability or unbugginess
<enzo> a laptop that doesn't crash or freeze, i need it for my work
<SlimeyPete> enzo: kubuntu has a more regular release cycle so packages are newer, but packages are only included if they are considered stable
<enzo> is there an equivalent of debian testing in kubuntu ?
<enzo> i mean, i don't need to upgrade to a new release when i am on testing, i only do ugrade frequently and i switch from sarge to etch and so on
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> enzo: there is hardy heron (the next release)
<NickPresta> enzo, *buntu packages are considered "stable" but are newer than the packages in Debian Stable. *buntu has a predictable  6 month release cycle. However, there are "long term support" releases every couple years or so, so you may want to wait for the next release. Still, I would imagine Kubuntu would be more stable than Debian Testing or Unstable.
<dcorbin_work> After a fresh install of 7.1, the system pointed out that there is a propietary video driver available, and said "click here" for more information/to install.  I did, and nothing happened.  Is there a specific command I can invoke to install that driver?
<jussi01> dcorbin_work: system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<enzo> ok NickPresta so imagine i install kubuntu 7.10, is it easy as a simple apt-get upgrade to swtich to hardy heron when it will be out ?
<dcorbin_work> Probably "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<dcorbin_work> But it might be "upgrade-dist".  I can never remember
<SlimeyPete> dcorbin_work: neither. upgrade-manager iirc.
<enzo> cause in debian testing, i never do dist-upgrade
<SlimeyPete> enzo: yes there is a simple command
<NickPresta> enzo, yeah. Kubuntu has a special adept_updater which will do the upgrade process (and works better than just a simple dist-upgrade). It is very similar to Debian in that regard.
<enzo> ok
<NickPresta> enzo, yes, a dist-upgrade in Testing isn't suggested ;)
<dcorbin_work> Ah.
<enzo> more difficult now, i'd like to install a raid1 on my laptop with encryption (dm-crypt) is it easy to do it with the kubuntu installer ?
<NickPresta> enzo, sorry, I can't help you with that off the top of my head. There may be someone in here with experience with RAID 1 and dm-crypt. You can also check the Ubuntu docs for more information.
<NickPresta> !raid | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<enzo> ok
<enzo> is there the equivalent of website packages.debian.org to see when a package is going to be in debian testing/unstable and so on?
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever noticed such a site enzo
<mjuker> nortsk =
<mjuker> ?
<mjuker> norsk*
<elmargol> I try to use kopete: I have 3 account msn, jabber, icq: one of those 3 is allways offline :(
<elmargol> If I do -> offline -> online it works again
<djdarkman> can someone tell me how can I define every day events in kontact/calendar, for example working schedual ?
<enzo> to install a raid i need the alternate cd right ?
<jussi01> !raid | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dsc_0> I've installed the fglrx X driver (ATI).  Even though everything is configured for "dual screen", I'm only getting "cloned".  Any ideas on where to go next?
<jussi01> dsc_0: aticonfig at the command lne is your friend
<dsc_0> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> dsc_0: if you call that by itself, it will give you a load of aptions
<Ramla> dsc_0: even if you needed different resolutions on your monitors, start by configuring them to the same res. I found the process to be very difficult
<Ramla> dsc_0: http://student.labranet.jamk.fi/~e1409/xorg.conf here's my xorg.conf that works rather well. The 'virtual' line in section screen is a dirty hack, i don't know what exactly it does but something is doubling the horizontal resolution value
<jussi01> virtual is the whole sie of the 2 monitors together
<Ramla> jussi01: if i set it to 3000x1200, xorg sets resolutions to 2048x1050 + 2048x1200
<Ramla> which is apparently as close to 6000x1200 as it can get
<jussi01> Ramla: I think you will find ati config does a better job than setting it up by hand.
<Ramla> i tried everything. that's the only way i got it to work properly
<Ramla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941 <-- this howto fails on my setup on aticonfig --enable-monitor -phase
<srujan> hi
<srujan> jrib der?
<jussi01> Ramla: with which error?
<srujan> can anyone plz help me out... i have kubuntu installed... and i lost my admin privilages... I tried to boot through recovery mode but i couldn't actually find that option of rebooting
<Ramla> no error, output just goes nuts. rather random pixel mess, X still works in the background since there's some correlation between mouse input and how the pixels change on screen
<Ramla> query-monitor returns crt1, crt2, and that's what i entered for enable-monitor
<jussi01> Ramla: extremely weird. I had a problem that it wanted a clean xorg to start with, but oter than that... all was fine
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<snarkster> ok for the past few days Ive been seeing alot of hard drive activity and now the drive is full.. anyone got any clues?
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Ramla> snarkster: check for big files in /var/log ?
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<srujan> there are 2 options for me while booting one is vista ante the other is ubuntu... then when i go to edit the commands before booting i see 5 options... they are.... root,kernel with some code, some inter.... ,and then quiet  and last is savedefault
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<snarkster> thats about all the infoormation I can provide
<srujan> anyone plz help
<srujan> snarkster: can u plz help me out?
<snarkster> what is your question, maybe I can
<Ramla> srujan: what exactly do you mean by losing admin priviledges?
<snarkster> you gave your users admin privs??
<srujan> actually i'm the only user and then somehow my friend unknowingly managed to
<srujan> remove my privilages
<snarkster> so sudo vi /etc/groups and add them back
<srujan> sudo doesn;t work at all
<Pici> srujan: Do you get an error?
<snarkster> then do sudo passwd and create a root password
<srujan> no
<snarkster> then do su - log in as root and fix it
<srujan> i dont get an error
<srujan> it just asks for password
<Pici> srujan: And?
<srujan> and then nothing
<srujan> command line
<Pici> srujan: did you type in your password?
<srujan> yes
<Pici> Does it accept it?
<srujan> yes
<snarkster> then whats the problem??
<Pici> srujan: So, sudo is working. Whats the problem then?
<srujan> oh ok
<srujan> so now i need to type sudo passwd and then password thats it?
<Pici> srujan: no.
<srujan> then?
<snarkster> anyway back to my issue which just came outta the blue.. my hard drive is full and it wasnt 3 days ago..
<srujan> actually I'm a newbee so please bear with me
<Pici> srujan: Whats the real issue here?
<srujan> i lost my admin privilages
<snarkster> we are all newbies in the eyes of Linus
<srujan> :O
<snarkster> If i reinstall do i have to jack around with my home directory which is o another drive?
<Pici> srujan: I'm not sure what you mean by admin privleges here.  Normally if you can use sudo, then you have admin.
<srujan> oh ok
<srujan> let me try again and be back
<Pici> srujan: Are you experiencing anything differently than when you first installed?
<snarkster> you know my problems began after I installed eve
<snarkster> even after uninstalling eve it made no difference.. drive still maxed.
<Pici> snarkster: I know that gnome has boabab (the graphical disk map) for figuring out whats taking up all the space.. I wonder if KDE has something similar.
<rigo> Pici, there is a file-system view in konqueror
<rigo> ..that shows usage
<snarkster> firefly or something like that
<snarkster> but no room to install it
<rigo> ...filesize view
<snarkster> I did have a cups-pdf thing running. where does cups store its temp files?
<se7enHOME> how do i enable emerald if it doesent start automaticly with compiz
<se7enHOM1> how do i enable emerald if it doesent start automaticly with compiz
<Ramla> se7enHOM1: try emerald --replace
<advanced> hi ppl
<advanced> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<se7enHOM1> Ramla: i did ... didnt do
<se7enHOM1> compiz --replace gives me compizbut without emerald
<snarkster> ok i think i have figured it out.. I tried to print a rather large error log to pdf.. i think its still trying to do that
<snarkster> Ive checked the printers and there isnt anyhting in the queu, but it might have gone Zombie.. how do i verify that its not trying to print still
<snarkster> system drive still full..
<snarkster> wow this is strange
<benji_> he
<advanced> guys i have flash player in Firefox but dont use sound exampl in flash video
<srujan> I'm not able to install flash player !!!
<benji_> anybody have a problem in this url http://downloads.digium.com/pub/
<benji_> ?
<benji_> thank
<sek_> hi, how can I do to make faster transfer files with amsn? thanks
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<reivilo78> benji_: whats the problem
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks  :-)
<Chas> How do I install an RPM file
<zizzfizzix> in Kubuntu?
<Chas> yes
<zizzfizzix> i think you can't
<zizzfizzix> there is way to change rpm's to deb
<^Xalastras^> does nebody know why cant i view my greek named folders?
<rigo> chas, there is a debian program called alien
<rigo> that transforms rpms into debs
<rigo> but you should only use in case of absolute need
<zizzfizzix> rigo thats right
<ForgeAus> you can but its not reccomended
<BluesKaj> !alien | Chas
<ubotu> Chas: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ForgeAus> best to get a .deb if you can
<Chas> i want to install
<ForgeAus> chas whats the package?
<rigo> :)
<BluesKaj> what do you want to install, Chas ?
<rigo> everybody wants to install :)
<ForgeAus> rigo, everybody should be ABLE to install
<ForgeAus> in a perfect world :)
<rigo> :)
<Chas> Ok many thanks for your help, now I understand - been using suse, am new to Kubuntu :-)
<enzo> i've reading a lot of doc on kubuntu, well i think it's wrong, debian testing is more fresh than kubuntu as the latter is released every 6 months no ?
<enzo> debian testing is refreshed every day
<lovely> Tis a fine morning for fixing Kamera, or would you disagree?
<snarkster> ttyl
<SGL> I have a problem. My kubuntu apache server, all of a sudden is acting crappy. It is slow, I get a max upload of 2kbps over LAN on it and all my ftp transfers time out every few seconds
<SGL> Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<yzaLyzarC> How can I find out witch cpu I have?
<SSJ> yzaLyzarC: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<yzaLyzarC> SSJ: No such file or directory
<SSJ_GZ> yzaLyzarC: Odd.
<yzaLyzarC> Oh, I forgott the space
<SSJ_GZ> yzaLyzarC: Copy and paste is your friend :)
<yzaLyzarC> SSJ_GZ: My box dont have internet...
<Yattie> hi all mind helping ?
 * Yattie young hensem guy need help plz
<BluesKaj> !ask | Yattie
<ubotu> Yattie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yzaLyzarC> Yattie: Yes I do mind.'
<Yattie> i ve install kubuntu gutsy on compaq presario v3000 using the broadcom wireless restricted driver .. i ve install the broadcom driver and firmware offline n the restricted driver sign was ok .
<yzaLyzarC> Yattie: No, I meant I do mind. I dont want to answer your question.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Yattie
<ubotu> Yattie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yattie> the prob was kubuntu cant connect to internet .. i ve disable the ipv6 but still cant plz help me somebody ;)
<BluesKaj> yzaLyzarC, that's not the attitude here ,  if you don't want to help, then be quiet
<yzaLyzarC> BluesKaj: Sorry, I was only annoyed because she asked to ask a question.
<BluesKaj> disabling IPv6 doesn't make much difference to internet connection except speed
<fabio_> ciao
<mohi> hi
<mohi> sorry I have a problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4030/ I did with --fix-missing too but didnt help! :(
<pag> mohi, try changing apt's mirror
<fabio_> ciao
<fabio_> ragazzi
<fabio_> chi mi aiuta
<fabio_> ?
<BluesKaj> mohi, yeah, looks like the repository doesn't have the right python pkges
<mohi> pag: how?
<pag> !it | fabio_
<ubotu> fabio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabio_> ok
<pag> mohi, alt+f2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<knofi_> hi
<knofi_> i have a nearly running live-cd... non-graphical user interface is fully functional but a graphical login impossible
<BluesKaj> pag, dunno if that suggestion will help cuz he needs to be able add a source that's up to date ...perhaps suggesting an up to date source will do the trick
<mohi> didnt help :(
<mohi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4031/
<knofi_> my live-cd is kubunut-gutsy
<pag> BluesKaj, yeah. sorry. I'm just trying to do way too many things at the same time -> I do none of them good :(
<knofi_> hos to correct it? i cant install kubuntu from this live-cd whithout having a graphical user interface
<knofi_> or whith a non-functional user interface...
<mohi> I even tries this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4033/ but... :(
<mohi> tried*
<mohi> ok!
<mohi> I soved it! :D I purged "lineakd" and never get this damn message again! :D
<BluesKaj> mohi, good :)
<mohi> BluesKaj: ;)
<sigma_1234> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<pasquale_> hello...
<sigma_1234> has anyone tried ibm symphony? how is it compared to openoffice?
<pasquale_> Could you help me,please?
<sigma_1234> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ibou> hi
<pasquale_> I cannot enter in the italian channel...
<ibou> is cdparanoia useful if i already have k3b ?
<pasquale_> italian server???
<sigma_1234> i thought it was built into k3b
<sigma_1234> perhaps you were banned from it
<kalorin> um... wtf?
<pasquale_> it was the first time...
<kalorin> ktip is a required package for kdebase and kde-core?
<kalorin> this is starting to get like redhat for dependencies
<kalorin> precisely the reason I'm running kubuntu
<jussi01> pasquale_: please join #ubuntu-irc
<sigma_1234> kalorin: !language
<pasquale_> and so?
<jussi01> pasquale_: did you join?
<pasquale_> yes...
<kalorin> language?
<sigma_1234> what exactly did you do to get banned?
<kalorin> banne?
<kalorin> I've never been banned that I'm aware
<jussi01> pasquale_: I didnt see you join that channel...
<sigma_1234> when is hardy alpha 4 due for release?
<jussi01> sigma_1234: isnt it already out?
<enzo> i've seen somewhere but i don't remember: after installing with the alternate cd, what is the package to install to install kde like in the desktop cd ?
<enzo> something like kde3-desktop, i don't remember...
<sigma_1234> i checked kubuntu.org. its not on the frontpage
<jussi01> enzo: kubuntu-desktop
<enzo> ok thanks jussi01
<BluesKaj> enzo, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sigma_1234> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<enzo> if i install kubuntu with crypted partition, does kubuntu launch a random write first on the disk ?
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jussi01> sigma_1234: I had an email from riddell today (on the kubuntu ml - maybe you should join) asking for testers. howerver, we should talk about thisn in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> sigma_1234, hardy4 is suppoed to be released today
<enzo> you're kidding BluesKaj ?
<kalorin> what's the name of the package that actually gives you the menu in the panel?
<kalorin> basically teh menu wtih the K on it and expands to be system setting sand log on and all that jazz?
<kalorin> thought it was kmenu
<kalorin> but that's not the cas eit would see
<kalorin> seem
<hydrogen> its part of kicker..
<kalorin> kicker-applets?
<jussi01> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker (source: kdebase): desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 2030 kB, installed size 5876 kB
<hydrogen> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> you did!
<hydrogen> !tasty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> fine
<hydrogen> diaf
 * hydrogen wanders off
<jussi01> !botabuse | hydrogen, be nice to the poor bot!
<ubotu> hydrogen, be nice to the poor bot!: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<enzo> i'm reading that 3D effet are installed by default on kubuntu, but what is it ? compiz fusion ?
<kalorin> wow
<kalorin> got my sound back finally
<rcurtis> Hi, can Kmail display gif images inline?
<kalorin> nothing like booting up and finding you don't have things like kde-core installed
<rcurtis> I've tried configuring KMail to prefer HTML and Allow messages to load External references but the images still won't load
<kalorin> don't ever try to install "kde" as a package
<kalorin> it'll install almost the whole distribution
<hydrogen> jussi01: the poor bot needs to be a whole lot smarter
<unagi> i want to dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kalorin yeah kubuntu-desktop is the best way to go , otherwise the load is very large :)
<august_> #kubuntu.es
<august_> kubuntu.es
<august_> ammmmmmm
<august_> lpm
<Yattie> hi again all .. i m in malaysia n ve problem with kubuntu gutsy internet connection
<Yattie> the default gateway ip re fixed to 0.0.0.0 and the default dhcp ip was 168.254.5.69 (malaysian default gateway was 192.168.1.1 ( i ve change it to static ip and change the gateway and ip but the wireless cant be enabled
<august_> #kubuntu.es
<Yattie> anyone can help plz ;) ((penin dah weih)
<august_> spanish
<Yattie> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kalorin> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<august_> #ubuntu.es
<august_> ubuntu.es
<BluesKaj> !es |  august_
<ubotu> august_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<august_> graciass ubotu
<BluesKaj> Yattie, can you access theinternet with a wired connection ?
<vbhide> hi there....... how do i run my ipod on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !Ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<vbhide> thanks!
<Yattie> BluesKaj : cant i m on wireless
<BluesKaj> can you wire it ?
<Yattie> cant ...
<BluesKaj> laptop?
<Yattie> yes
<BluesKaj> router?
<Yattie> i ve just setup the broadcom firmware offline using the file from ubuntu file
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<BluesKaj> BBL ..errands
<FaiDillinGer> hi there can i burn mdf dvd images with k3b
<nonvottedboy> hay
<FaiDillinGer> how do i get rid of the 3 seconds grub takes to load linux ?
<sub[t]rnl> FaiDillinGer➜ edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<rcurtis> Hi, can KMial display images inline?
<FaiDillinGer> thx sub[t]rnl ill check it out rite now
<ibou> should i chose ABR, CBR, VBR or VBR-NEW for the highest compression quality with lame (mp3) ?
<FaiDillinGer> vbr-new
<FaiDillinGer> i guess
<sebastian^> heyho all :)
<sub[t]rnl> ibou➜ VBR > ABR > CBR in terms of quality.
<sub[t]rnl> ibou➜ unless you choose the highest possible constant bit rate setting, -b 320 (which is the best)
<Stilo> Hi! Silly question: I dont want the preview of for example pdf-files on my desktop. How can i change this so that i see the usual pdf-symbol
<jussi01> Stilo: right click desktop - configure desktop - behaviour - file icons tab - sho icon preevies for
<jussi01> gah, typos
<alien_> so wieder da problem is immer noch da
<jpatrick> !de | alien_
<ubotu> alien_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alien_> also ich bin auch nichjt in meiner normalen session drin kann den kdm nicht starten
<alien_> sry
<Stilo> jussi01: very nice.. thanks
<sub[t]rnl> happy times
<vbhide> hey guys thankyou! all i did was pluged in my ipod and voila!
<marcin> jebane w dupe
<marcin> jebaj się pedale
<enzo> i've installed kubuntu desktop, but i don't see any 3d effect, what have i to install ?
<jpatrick> !compiz > enzo
<enzo> thanks
<enzo> but i thought compiz was conflicting with kde4 no ?
<redbeard77> How do you kill a front-end process?
<redbeard77> !kill front end process
<jussi01> redbeard77: ctrl + esc then kill??
<redbeard77> says I can't w/o root permission
<redbeard77> "insufficient permissions
<jpatrick> enzo: no
<redbeard77> I thought there was a command-line that I coould use
<jussi01> redbeard77: sudo killall processname
<redbeard77> k ty
<redbeard77> brb
<kalorin> seriously, did the dependencies get all messed up lately in the packages/
<kalorin> I'm installing libgpod and all the sudden it's pulling libfreetype6!
<kalorin> postscript so my ipod will work?
<kalorin> huh?
<mortmark> hi
<mortmark> How works Krdc??
<jussi01> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jussi01> mortmark: ^^
<mortmark> ;)
<mortmark> thx  ubotu
<knofi_> hi, which recorder-program is able to record to a compressed .ogg or .mp3 file?
<jussi01> !bot > mortmark
<mortmark> xDDD
<mortmark> im a noop ^
<redbeard77> I can't seem to unlock/kill whatever process is running as root
<ThomasD> hi, I'm looking for an aplication to back-up websites, but but is has to follow al internal links and save those pages to. Anyone any idea?
<jussi01> wget?
<ThomasD> jussi01: will it follow internal links and save them to?
<jussi01> ThomasD: iirc, it has a spider option. read 'man wget' for more
<ThomasD> aight, i'll have a look at it
<ThomasD> tahnx
<jussi01> :)
<lerneaen_hydra> anyone feeling free and helpful? I just performed an apt-get update/upgrade, upgraded the kernel, and the nvidia drivers bombed. I tried removing the one I had (via apt), and installed nvidia's binary, no go. xorg log says that there were no screens found. any ideas?
<yzaLyzarC> What command updates? Upgrade or update?
<jpatrick> yzaLyzarC: upgrade
<yzaLyzarC> Why does Kubuntu use more ram than debian with kde?
<jpatrick> yzaLyzarC: does it? must of been all the patches we put in..
<yzaLyzarC> What is the kubuntu way to test boxes if they are bruteforce safe?
<redbeard77> how do I find and kill whatever process is blocking my updaster?
<egork> skype license agreement window disappears before I can confirm. What can I do, where to look for a solution?
<jussi01> redbeard77: whats the message yu are getting?
<jussi01> !adeptfix | redbeard77 is this helpful?
<ubotu> redbeard77 is this helpful?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i writed a script in a file called gcc.sh
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i want to execute by terminal
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i cd in the right folder
<redbeard77> only one software management toolis allowed to run at the same time
<redbeard77> that's the merssage I get
<TimS> How can I turn a directory on my PC into an ISO?
<jussi01> redbeard77: so all of your adept and so on are closed?
<redbeard77> that's the command I was looking for ty
<jussi01> :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but i receive a "command not found error"
<jussi01> [ITA]mitticoooo: sh gcc.sh
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx i try
<[ITA]mitticoooo> jussi01: ok it's done thanks, i am newbie
<jussi01> :)
<Mediapirate> Hi guys
<Mediapirate> whats the best image editing software for kubuntu?
<jussi01> gimp
<Mediapirate> bit harsh [jk]
<jussi01> Mediapirate: you can also look at krita
<jussi01> Mediapirate: what exactly are you tying to do?
<Mediapirate> add words to images
<Mediapirate> thats it
<jussi01> Mediapirate: many many software will do that
<Mediapirate> hehe
<TimS> !growisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mediapirate> just wanted to know the best one
<TimS> !info growisofs
<ubotu> Package growisofs does not exist in gutsy
<Mediapirate> for future
<TimS> Hmm
<jussi01> TimS: i thought k3b could create iso's...
<zailer> a newbie with kubuntu can i ask some doubts
<TimS> !ask | zailer
<jussi01> Mediapirate: if you are looking to create graphics, inkscape is also nice
<ubotu> zailer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TimS> jussi01: It can, but K3B often fails to burn for some reason, I am not sure why
<zailer> may b i sound so stupid but... after apt-get update and upgrade
<zailer> should i install againg or this update itself is installing pakages
<Mediapirate> Thanks jussi01
<Mediapirate> :-)
<jussi01> Mediapirate: :)
<TimS> jussi01: Is there any CLI way to take a folder and turn it into a ISO
<jussi01> TimS: I think so, but I dont know off the top of my head.
<TimS> Alright
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I writed a simple file.c includin <stdio.h> etc. but when i compile return error ""stdio.h" no files or directory"  why?
<zailer> after apt-get update and upgrade  should i install again or this update itself is installing pakages
<TimS> zailer: upgrade does everything.
<doctorow> How do I change the font size in Akregator?
<doctorow> (for the feed list)
<zailer> thanks bro..
<zailer> if we stop or break the process of apt-upgrade will it resume from where is stopped or it will all start over again :)
<JoshOvki> zailer it will resume downloading, but you can lock yourself out of apt
<redbeard77> which is bad
<JoshOvki> very bad
<bab> Hi
<JoshOvki> hi  bab
<zailer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zailer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zailer> what does this mean ??
<bab> I have a "printer problem". Where can I try to get help? (printer: HP LaserJet P1005 ... try to print and get "error" with foo2zjs und foo2xqx)
<JoshOvki> zailer: that means you have locked yourself out of apt
<ThomasD> jussi01: you there?
<JoshOvki> bab: has it ever worked with kununtu?
<bab> Not yet
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I writed a simple file.c including <stdio.h> etc. but when i compile return error ""stdio.h" no files or directory"  why?
<jpatrick> !aptfix | zailer
<ubotu> zailer: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> ThomasD: yes
<JoshOvki> bab: did you download the driver from the HP site?
<zailer> i didnt do anything is that a problem locking myself out ..... or is it ok
<ThomasD> jussi01: got this error while trying --spider option
<ThomasD> thomas@linuxbook:~/wget$ wget --spider --force-html -i http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/java/concepts/index.html
<ThomasD> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/java/concepts/index.html: No such file or directory
<Mediapirate> bye everyone i'm off
<ThomasD> but, i'm rather sure the file exists ^^
<bab> No, I'ved used this tutorial http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/
<redbeard77> !Xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zailer> ok why is it so slow ... i get only  2005B/s   am on 256kbps connection .. any way i can increase the update process speed
<ThomasD> zailer: use other mirrors
<bab> A few days ago, I start with kubuntu as primary OS on my desktop pc.
<ThomasD> bab: very good
<redbeard77> anyone use XFC?
<redbeard77> or is it just another desktop?
<zailer> pls guide me ... i found out searching like .. we should edit the sources.list something like that.. how to do that.. any easy step like from adept installer we have an option i guess
<zailer> pls guide me ... i found out searching like .. we should edit the sources.list something like that.. how to do that.. any easy step like from adept installer we have an option i guess  ABT USING OTHER MIRRORS FOR UPDATES
<JoshOvki> bab: did you use the foo2zjs package?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I writed a simple file.c including <stdio.h> etc. but when i compile return error ""stdio.h" no files or directory"  why?
<jussi01> zailer: open adept - manage repositories
<Tmas> can someone help me get my sound working?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> jussie01 have you got an hint?
<bab> I was wondering about foo2zjs. But I try to use the foo2zjs.
<jussi01> !sound | Tmas
<ubotu> Tmas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[ITA]mitticoooo> for me?
<jussi01> [ITA]mitticoooo: sorry, no. except try looking at other similar scripts
<JoshOvki> bab: do not use the foo2zjs
<zailer> repository?? i have opened adept manager
<bab> How to uninstall this package?
<JoshOvki> bab: i dont know myself
<rickey> is there away to one useing kubuntu to send a fax useing a email?
<bab> Where can I get the right foo2xqx driver
<bab> ?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i do a simple helloworld.c  which print "Hello world" but i recive an error at <stdio.h> "No such file or directory"!
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i am running kubuntu on virtualbox (emulation)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> can depends on it?
<rickey> dose anyone here send faxes by email?
<rickey> if so how ,? what program?
<trappist> rickey: you need a fax server that will accept emails, convert them to tif and fax them
<egork> skype license agreement window disappears before I can confirm. What can I do, where to look for a solution?
<egork> rickey, hylafax
<jhutchins_wk> egork: Skype support issue.
<jhutchins_wk> [ITA]mitticoooo: Have you installed the build-essentials package?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> don't know jhutchins :(
<Lorvija> Hey, anyway to boot the new kubuntu release from USB stick?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i thought c compilation is default
<redbeard77> does your PC support booting from USB?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> how can i install them?
<trappist> [ITA]mitticoooo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx i try
<Lorvija> redbeard77 yes
<reivilo78> [ITA]mitticoooo: try <stdio> instead of <sdio.h>
<redbeard77> than go to your BIOS and set your boot path to your USB should work
<Lorvija> redbeard77 well how do i "burn" the image on the usb stick? (:
<[ITA]mitticoooo> reivilo78: thx but i reported the first lib, i recive a lot of other errors related to other lib
<Lorvija> thats kinda what i dont know..
<redbeard77> just move the ISO to your stick
<reivilo78> then do apt-get install build-essentials
<Lorvija> duh, that's enough? (: thought i'd need to do the same "burn" phase as with cd's somehow (:
<reivilo78> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<redbeard77> lol nope don't think so
<reivilo78> Lorvija: yes you do
<reivilo78> there are plenty of tutorials on google
<trappist> reivilo78: it's build-essential
<reivilo78> "how to boot ubuntu from an usb stick"
<Lorvija> reivilo78 i tried to find some.. most used linux based progs.. don't have linux machine at hand currently
<Lorvija> reivilo78 okay will try
<reivilo78> u have to install isolinux and stuff
<reivilo78> on the usb key
<Lorvija> btw does the .iso shrink or grow when it's "installed" on the usb stick..? :E
<reivilo78> i dont remember that well but some distributions are meant for such small place
<reivilo78> like damn small linux
<reivilo78> shinux i think
<Lorvija> yeah, i'd just like to try the new kubuntu with 512mb stick... don't have any cr-rws at hand :E
<reivilo78> oh ok
<reivilo78> like a live cd but with usb stick
<Lorvija> aye
<reivilo78> 512 is enough?
<Lorvija> well the kubuntu image was 554mb
<reivilo78> it's not gonna be enough then
<Lorvija> and most methods on preparing the usb stick require linux.. as in live cd or installed.. and i don't have either one :E
<reivilo78> i think u need swap space too
<Lorvija> well swap goes to ram, right?
<Tmas> or a partition
<Lorvija> live cd should never write anything on disk..
<Lorvija> afaik
<reivilo78> swap is on the hard disk
<reivilo78> yeah
<reivilo78> youre right
<reivilo78> i dont know then
<Lorvija> reivilo78 yes, but don't live cds use ram for swap..? they don't usually write anything to disk? or am i wrong?
<reivilo78> i did it from within linux
<reivilo78> so youre right there might be no tools on windows
<reivilo78> but that would surprise me
<Lorvija> yep.. i'd have 2 linux machines @ home :E none here where i'm atm :/
<Tmas> i need some help. I'm trying to get my sound to work on my laptop and im reading some of these guides but im a total linux noob and I cant figure it out. can someone help me?
<Lorvija> there might be some tools.. :E just need to search couple of hours i guess
<reivilo78> yeah :)
<jhutchins_wk> Lorvija: Swap going to ram is meaningles.
<bab> JoshOvki: Thanks for your help. I have to try it with another driver. HP has no driver on its page.
<Lorvija> jhutchins_wk true, but when using live cd's usually nothing should write on hd
<jhutchins_wk> Lorvija: live CD's will usually make use of a swap partition if they find one, as the theory is that nothing in swap is permanent anyway.
<Lorvija> jhutchins_wk okay (: last time i tried puppy linux or similar i just never saw hd light blink =)
<reivilo78> Lorvija: i found something
<reivilo78> but its in french
<jhutchins_wk> Lorvija: Only if they find a valid linux swap partition.  Some have the option to write a swap file on an existing filesystem, but configurable.
<reivilo78> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/depuis_une_cle_usb
<Lorvija> jhutchins_wk right (: then in my case it didn't find one (:
<reivilo78> download NTRawWrite
<jhutchins_wk> For instance, a live linux CD running on a Windows system probably wouldn't enable swap, as it would have to create a file on the vfat or ntfs partition.
<Lorvija> duh french isn't my specialty :P
<reivilo78> download NTRawWrite
<reivilo78> then burn
<reivilo78> http://traaf.free.fr/boot.img.zip
<reivilo78> boot.img
<reivilo78> on the usb key
<reivilo78> using that program
<Tmas> can someone help me get my sound working on my gateway m3707 laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> 4G keys are under $30 now, and that's enough to run Linux.
<redbeard77> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sigma_1234> how do i make the multisession on my lg dvd writer work in k3b?
<reivilo78> u have to put boot.img in the same directory as ntrawwrite
<Lorvija> jhutchins_wk yeah =) so true
<jhutchins_wk> Tmas: You need to know what chipset your sound system uses.
<jhutchins_wk> Tmas: lspci should list it as a device.
<Lorvija> reivilo78 okay can i then just move that .iso to usb stick..?
<Tmas> ati SB450 HDA? does that sound right?
<reivilo78> no
<reivilo78> u have to mount the iso
<jhutchins_wk> No, ati sounds like something else to me at least.  Find a pastebin for the whole output and post a link.
<reivilo78> copy the files to the usb key
<reivilo78> the files in the iso
<reivilo78> and make the key bootable
<jhutchins_wk> reivilo78: Is that a bootable iso?
<Tmas> how would I do that? lol like i said im a total noob :P
<jhutchins_wk> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lorvija> reivilo78 hmm okay
<reivilo78> mmm
<reivilo78> all the files
<reivilo78> but the isolinux directoru
<reivilo78> copy casper/vmlinuz et casper/initrd.gz at the root
<Tmas> Google
<Tmas>    Preferences  Preferences Help | About Google
<Tmas>    Save your preferences when finished and return to search.Save Preferences
<Tmas>   Global Prefer
<Tmas> oops wtf my bad
<Tmas> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)   thats what I get when I type in lspci
<reivilo78> copy whats inside isolinux directory at the root of the usb key
<Marphine> word up
<Marphine> Got a Kubunto Dapper question for anyone interested in fielding it :
<reivilo78> i have to register
<reivilo78> to privmsg
<reivilo78> how do i do that
<Marphine> I installed the OS with no network connection active, and the updating that should have occured at install didn't
<enzo> i have a laptop with 2 disks, is it possible to install kubuntu with raid AND encryption ? for now i succeed in configuring raid but only raid
<ahmos> Hi, I have installed LimeWireLinux.deb package but it didn't work..should I install another format?
<Marphine> now when I launch the Adapt installer it doesn't have a list of installable apps and won't do the updates for the stuff that's already here
<Marphine> I select "fetch updates" and it fetches no updates... and it's not that I'm not applying the changes - when I preview said changes, there are none
<tmalloy> when you click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, do you have any configured?
<Marphine> yes there are come setup and there are others that are commented out
<Odd-rationale> How do I set all my sounds to the default kubuntu sounds?
<darkham> hey people, i've a problem with kinit
<tmalloy> Marphine: so if you were to do a "sudo apt-get update" it doesnt do anything?
<jhutchins_wk> Tmas: Ok, so now you need to know what alsa driver works with that chipset.
<jhutchins_wk> Tmas: Google is your friend.
<ahmos>  Hi, I have installed LimeWireLinux.deb package but it didn't work..should I install another format?
<darkham> i removed kde from kubuntu, and reinstall it with adept, but dont' restart
<darkham> how can ido?
<kalib> ahmos, what happens when you type limewire on your konsole?
<sub[t]rnl> Odd-rationale➜ kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia (there is a defaults button on the bottom)
<Tmas> lol ok. I just don't really understand what to do once i find that out? i googled it but is it something I need to download or what?
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: I tried that. But it didn't work. I installed a set of sounds from kde-look.org using a script. I think it messed with some config file.
<sub[t]rnl> Odd-rationale➜ all of your kde settings are stored in ~/.kde  Removing this folder (or renaming it) will restore all of kde to default
<ahmos> kalib:here you are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54240/
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: Thanks. I'll take a look. Hopefully I can just delete that one file...
<darkham> can you read me?
<Tmas> if I am told to run commands as root, what do I do?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo command
<Tmas> so i just type sudo before the command?
<sub[t]rnl> yewp
<MaTiAz> yeah
<Tmas> thx
<Tmas> hmm i get Permission denied
<kalib> ahmos, saw it...
<kalib> ahmos, it looks like your java version isn't compatible with your limewire
<kalib> ahmos, your version is 1.7... and (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.5+)
<darkham> how can i fif kinit????
<darkham> kde don't start!
<ahmos> ah, so i better wait until there will be a new limewire version,no?!
<kalib> yeah...or you can try to install java 1.5
<kalib> it's up to you..
<ahmos> ok ,I see now..Thank you very much for your help
<Marphine> Gaaaah got it -  It *was* within the repositories
<Marphine> I had to right click them all because they were deactivated because they failed to verify during the install
<kalib> ahmos, ;] good luck
<surgy> how does one go about submitting a program to be included in the repos?
<ahmos> God bless you
<sub[t]rnl> surgy➜ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Tmas> can someoen help me? im trying to follow these instructions on a website and they say to type a command as root but when I do I get Permission denied. How do i do this correctly?
<sub[t]rnl> Tmas➜ little more specific
<dasKreech> Lorvija: Far as i know if there is a swap partition they use otherwise they use RAM
<Riddell> surgy: if it's packaged put it on revu, if you want someone to package it you can file a wishlist and add a needs-packaging tag
<dasKreech> Lorvija: there is no reason forthem not to use the swap partition if it's available
<kalib> ahmos, we all
<ahmos> ;)
<Tmas> well actually, first off what is mepis?
<dasKreech> Tmas: What's the problem
<Tmas> trying to get my sound to work and I have absolutly no clue as of what im doing
<Lorvija> dasKreech ye... but as i said i had never seen live cd write on disk (:
<Lorvija> But the problem most likely was that i didn't have suitable linux swap partition (:
<dasKreech> jhutchins_wk: as I recall knoppix had button that would make it make a file on NTFS drives it would use as swap
<lod__air> what's the syntax for stoping avahi-daemon from boot?? update-rc.d ..
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | Tmas
<ubotu> Tmas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sub[t]rnl> (the trouble shooting link is very usefull)
<Tmas> yeah but i dont understand it lol
<Tmas> i identified my sound device but I don't know what driver it should use or how to install it
<sub[t]rnl> lod__air➜ sudo update-rc.d service remove (will remove "service" from runlevels)
<dasKreech> !limewire | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<lod__air> only remove it from rc, but not from init.d??
<sub[t]rnl> lod__air➜ the script will remain in /etc/init.d/
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: Don't remove .kde
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ i'm not
<lod__air> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<dasKreech> darkham: how goes?
<Tmas> can someone walk me through these troubleshooting steps? im having a hard time understanding them
<sigma_1234> which steps?
<Tmas> fix my audio. I found my soundcard chipset on the website but I don't know where to find the driver for it
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: you gave that as advice. People store a lot of things in .kde like mail that an be important
<dasKreech> don't give remove ~/.kde as advice
<dasKreech> Tmas: Sure anytime you hit one you don't  get just ask
<Tmas> ok, so what do I do now? my soundcard is ATI SB450. How do i find the correct driver for it?
<SlimeyPete> Tmas: I'm told you need the latest ALSA, from the ALSA project website.
<SlimeyPete> The correct driver is not included with Kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> (I have a 
<SlimeyPete> n ATI S4
<SlimeyPete> SB450
<kalib> Tmas, i have the same sound card... you couldn't make it work in Kubuntu 7.10 :/
<SlimeyPete> I haven't bothered to make it work yet though
<ahmos> yes ,dasKreech limewire....do u want any help :)
<dasKreech> ahmos: read the last line of what ubotu said
<Tmas> oh. hmmm ok. that sucks.. lol
<ahmos> yes I had ,but thank u for your careing
<krabador> what can i do to restart my kde?
<frojnd1> The KDE bindings for Python are required to run Amalyp. What package do I need than ?
<acee1234> im trying to full drive encrypt my system 7.10 any suggestions?
<krabador> please, help me!
<jpatrick> krabador: logout
<jpatrick> frojnd1: install python-kde3
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i have compiled helloworld.c and i have it's executable, why can't i launch it from terminal?
<kalib> Tmas i hope it will be fixed on kubuntu 8.04...cause i'm using the 6.06 version, just because of it...the sound card... :/
<krabador> jpatrick: i've a problem in bootstrap
<jpatrick> krabador: ah, don't know then..
<krabador> jpatrick: kinit do'nt run
<dasKreech> Tmas: You can probably get a Hardy Live cd and test it. If it doesn't work submit bugs so the next relelase will have it enabled
<SlimeyPete> krabador: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<dasKreech> kalib: Same advice for you then :)
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: how are you trying to launce it?
<dasKreech> launch
<dasKreech> krabador: do you have kinit ?
<enzo> is it possible with an ubuntu to install some packages to get at the end something like kubuntu ?
<Tmas> alright, i'll do that thanks for advice
<dasKreech> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dasKreech> enzo: ^^^
<SlimeyPete> enzo: yep. Do that ^^
<[ITA]mitticoooo> dasKreech: if i click on it doesn't happen nothing
<enzo> thanks, but so, why kubuntu exists if it's easy to have a kde environement in ubuntu ?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> so i thout to write helloworld in the terminal
<krabador> daskreech: i remove kde from kubuntu and i reinstall it with complete packages, but at restart it don't sun...
<kalib> dasKreech, ;] thanks
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: you have to browse to the directory the executable is in (or just press F4 in Konqueror) and then type ./helloworld
<dasKreech> the ./ is important
<SlimeyPete> enzo: some of us prefer to have kde by default. Also, the kubuntu project doesn't just make the distro - it creates KDE utilities like Adept
<surgy> [ITA]mitticoooo: what language?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i am in the directory :(
<acee1234> no drive incryption suggestions?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> c
<acee1234> encryption*
<dasKreech> !LUKS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i try with ./
<BobSapp> !Twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dasKreech> Liar
<e`DrAvEn> every time i wan't to connect via wireless i have to do 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Blah key blah' how can i have it connect automatically upon startup?
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: you compiled it already ?
<enzo> ok SlimeyPete but for my needs, i only use apt-get so i don't really need kubuntu right ?
<SlimeyPete> enzo: no, you could use ubuntu. If you want kde you can just install the package.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes it's done
<dasKreech> krabador: ok tell me what you did to uninstall and what you did to reinstall
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ I was telling him how to restore kde to default settings.  There are instances when that peace of information is extremely valuable.
<[ITA]mitticoooo> now it plays
<surgy> e`DrAvEn: make a shortcut in .kde/startup
<krabador> dasKreech: all "kde" packages
<enzo> ok SlimeyPete in fact i've just done a fresh install of kubuntu, and kaboum package conflict on openoffice
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: I know. get him/her to rename. you cannot undo removing 8 years of someone's e-mails
<[ITA]mitticoooo> dasKreech: explain me please why i should write ./ if i am already in the executable folder
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ didn't I mention renaming?
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ ...yup
<SlimeyPete> enzo: kaboum? Never heard of it
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i writed it and now it plays
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: . means here
<surgy> [ITA]mitticoooo: ./ is the bash command for "exectute this"
<enzo> i meant i have a conflict on package with kubuntu
<enzo> impossible to upgrade
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: I'm saying you didn't even explain what removing it could mean
<krabador> dasKreech: i reinstall surely more than i have before
<surgy> [ITA]mitticoooo: ./ is like double clicking in windows
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i understand but i thought it recognize the executable if was already in the executable's folder
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ its self explanitory, deleting something... I also said rename.  Most people understand the meaning of "delete"
<krabador> dasKreech: can i rebuild kinit?
<SlimeyPete> enzo: oh right. Odd. What conflict?
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: Yes but how many people know all thier podcasts are in .kde ?
<surgy> [ITA]mitticoooo: it does, but there are other things you can do with an exe other than execute it, in this case you want to execute it so you use the execute command ./
<SlimeyPete> enzo: and which Kubuntu? Gutsy?
<dasKreech> krabador: probably how did you reinstall kde ?
<enzo> on openoffice, last kubuntu, gutsy
<SlimeyPete> enzo: yeah openoffice but what is it conflicting with?
<krabador> dasKreech: i completely remove it with adept
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: it doesn't recognize a executable in the same folder
<krabador> dasKreech: and i reinstall it with adept, with complete packages
<dasKreech> Thats a windows philosophy
<surgy> dasKreech:  really?
<enzo> i don't remember, sorry... already installed again SlimeyPete
<dasKreech> you installed the KDe package ?
<SlimeyPete> enzo: oh right
<dasKreech> surgy: really
<dasKreech> surgy: it's dangerous to run executable in the same directory
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ lol, thats why I also recommended renaming..
<unagi> is there a way to get kde to follow the z order when alt tabbing like gnone does it?
<surgy> dasKreech: then why does xterm highlight it like an executable?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> it's hard to change windows philosofy but i have to change for didactic purposes
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx for yuor help
<administrator> ik heb een probleempje
<dasKreech> sub[t]rnl: ok from now on only recommend renaming :) you have no idea how ignorant the person may be
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ just showing all the options
<dasKreech> surgy: it knows it's an executable but typing the name will not run it
<surgy> ahh i see
<SlimeyPete> !dutch
<SlimeyPete> heh
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo:you can set it up to do so. Just know what you are doing
<dasKreech> krabador: you installed the KDE package? or kubuntu-desktop ?
<krabador> daskreek: KDE
<dasKreech> and you want that instead of Kubuntu's version ?
<krabador> daskreek: in command line : "aptitude install kde"
<krabador> daskreek: gutsy...
<dasKreech> type which kinit
<dasKreech> whats the path to kinit ?
<krabador> daskreek: something goes wrong, i must rebuild kinit, no?
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why i dont have more than 1 virtual desktop?
<emilsedgh> unagi: so configure it and add more...
<krabador> daskreek: what's the default path?
<unagi> how would i do that emilsedgh
<[ITA]mitticoooo> newbie question: if with one click the action is to open a general file
<unagi> ah i found it
<emilsedgh> unagi: go to system settings
<[ITA]mitticoooo> how to cance the file?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> cancel
<[ITA]mitticoooo> right click on it and delete, i know
<unagi> actually...........ok so now it says i have 2 desktops but it doesnt switch
<dasKreech> krabador: well just need to find which package it's in and make sure that's installed correctly
<dasKreech> krabador: you dont have a kinit?
<dasKreech> !find kinit
<ubotu> Found: bootcd-mkinitramfs
<[ITA]mitticoooo> how do you generally delete a file?
<omkar> hi
<omkar> plz reply me
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: what do you mean by generally?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> any file
<omkar> i am new hear
<krabador> daskreek: what's the default path
<dasKreech> [ITA]mitticoooo: With extreme prejudice
<[ITA]mitticoooo> lol
<BobSapp> in konqueror, select it press the DEL key
<omkar> hey
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i mean the modality
<omkar> bro how r u doin?
<unagi> any idea why i cant switch virtual desktops?
<krabador> daskreek: i don't know if i have it somewhere....
<dasKreech> krabador: type which kinit
<dasKreech> when logged in
<omkar> desk hi
<BobSapp> oh man kde+compiz = sex
<omkar> u there
<[ITA]mitticoooo> BobSapp: yes but if i select the files, the action performed is to "play" the file
<omkar> i am omka
<krabador> daskreek: ok, i restart and i try
<unagi> BobSapp: i agree
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i do right click on it and then delete
<kaminix> Will I get into trouble if I install KDE 4 software?
<jpatrick> !kde4 > kaminix
<jpatrick> kaminix: no
<omkar> where r u from?
<omkar> r u indians?
<jpatrick> !ot > omkar
<omkar> plz tell me
<enzo> <BobSapp> oh man kde+compiz = sex <= you mean compiz-fusion right ?
<BobSapp> enzo: i dunno, yeah
<BobSapp> i only really use scale plugin anyways :)
<kaminix> jpatrick: I know what KDE 4 is. :p But Aptitude scared me off with -9000 points for installing a KDE4 app :p
<jpatrick> kaminix: wow...
<[ITA]mitticoooo> BobSapp: e.g a txt files, if i want to delete it and I select on int the action performed is to "open" that file
<omkar> hey bros plz tell me where r u from?
<jpatrick> kaminix: "Support in #kubuntu-kde4" tho ;)
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: ok
<jpatrick> !ot | omkar (please talk offtopic chat here)
<ubotu> omkar (please talk offtopic chat here): #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unagi> i cant seem to switch my virtual desktops
<[ITA]mitticoooo> so i cant' push del :)
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: the problem is that on konquror the default way is 1 click = open
<BobSapp> its not like windows where 2 clicks = open
<dasKreech> omkar: hi
<BobSapp> so to select the file you need to drag a box around the file
<omkar> how to disconnect net?
<BobSapp> then delete
<omkar> hi
<unagi> can anyone help me fix my desktop issue?
<omkar> yes
<BobSapp> or you can change it to the windows style 2 clicks = open
<omkar> i can help
<unagi> ok
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok, thats is why i wondering how kubuntu users do to cancel a file
<[ITA]mitticoooo> quickly
<unagi> kde says i have 2 desktops but i cant switch them
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: choose something else, or click in a blank space
<omkar> hey
<omkar> u all are talented people
<omkar> i just want to know where i am
<omkar> plz help me
<[ITA]mitticoooo> BobSapp:  i don't understand but doesn't matter :D
<jpatrick> omkar: most Linux users are
<omkar> i dont know
<BobSapp> ...
<SSJ_GZ> unagi: Why can't you switch i.e. what have you tried, and what happens when you try?
<lod__air> is there a way to prevent my laptop monitor from power off, during kaffeine playing a movie
<unagi> ctrl alt left and right
<omkar> where r u all from
<omkar> all over world
<dasKreech> omkar: you don't know where you are?
<omkar> or from india?
<dasKreech> omkar: All over
<acee1234> why does konqueror keep thinking im trying to access a file when i type a web address in and hit enter?
<SSJ_GZ> unagi: Are those shortcuts already assigned?
<lod__air> eastern europe
<dasKreech> omkar: Want an indian channel?
<omkar> thank u
<omkar> yes
<unagi> are they not default?
<SSJ_GZ> unagi: They aren't here.
<omkar> i am indian
<wesley_> how can i activate 3d support for intel 945 ?
<dasKreech> omkar: What language ?
<omkar> download package
<lod__air> my monitor blank out durring move? how to prevent that?
<unagi> ok well it worked yesterday
<omkar> @ welsley
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: click KDE Button in taskbar->System Settings->Keyboard and Mouse->Mouse-Settings->General->Icons->Double Click to open files and folders
<acee1234> if no one knows wheree might i ask
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: do that
<wesley_> i want to play a windows game thats needs direct3d
<lod__air> isn't middle of the night in india??
<unagi> i fixed it
<BobSapp> wesley_: what game?
<SSJ_GZ> unagi: Check in System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Global Shortcuts
<wesley_> silkroad online
<BobSapp> ....
<dasKreech> !wine | wesley_
<BobSapp> good luck bro
<ubotu> wesley_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SSJ_GZ> unagi: Ok - what did you do? :)
<dasKreech> omkar: What language would be best for you ?
<BobSapp> isnt silkroad one of those korean VB .NET type mmos?
<wesley_> yes and a good one a free one
<BobSapp> anyway yea install 3d support and wine will work in general
<BobSapp> check the appdb like the bot said
<wesley_> that what i need how i install that in kubuntu
<[ITA]mitticoooo> BobSapp: thx i turn it in wondows mode :D
<dasKreech> wesley_: read the link
<BobSapp> [ITA]mitticoooo: try both ways sometimes one is faster than the other :)
<wesley_> why cant you just tell me what i need to install to get 3d support ?
<BobSapp> wesley_: if noone here has done it probably we cant help
<[ITA]mitticoooo> BobSapp: ok now it's perfectly windows like
<wesley_> so none does play games with wine?
<lod__air> cedega is better
<kaminix> I shouldn't be using packages from this maintainer on Kubuntu 7.10, should I? Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<wesley_> you need to pay for cedega
<BobSapp> lod__air: i tried cedega demo with some games, there wasnt much difference
<dasKreech> wesley_: you want 3d support in Wine?
<lod__air> to download cedega, but not to use it
<dasKreech> or in kubuntu ?
<BobSapp> what worked in cedega worked for me in wwwine anyway
<lod__air> your choise
<kaminix> Is this safe? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54245/
<wesley_> yes daskreech in wine or kubuntu as long as its runs. The error says could not  find any compatible Direct3D
<dasKreech> wesley_: try 3winehq
<dasKreech> wesley_: try #winehq
<enzo> some of you use virtualbox ?
<SlimeyPete> I've used it
<enzo> is it working well ? microsoft office, photoshop are working, maybe you know ?
<lod__air> why the hell ms office??
<dasKreech> enzo: If the OS works pretty much everything else follows
<enzo> 'if'
<dasKreech> lod__air: Cause that may be the point of running a virtual machine ?
<enzo> and virtualbox works pretty well running those big program ?
<lod__air> use crossover
<enzo> every time i run wine, i have problem
<Pici> Dont run wine then.
<enzo> hence my question on virtualbox, gonna test it
<adelsite> hallo
<lod__air> is there a way to block my monitor turning off during movie with kaffeine
<unagi> how do you keep kubuntu from raising a window on focus
<sharkk> hi i have some problem to install googleearth, when i try sudo apt-get install  googleearth i get this:
<sharkk> googleearth-v1-1 license could not be presented
<sharkk> someone could help me?
<astan> hello folks. i'm trying to install gutsy on a system with an Areca ARC-1200 RAID controller, but the installed fails to find my RAID set, eventhough i tell it to load the arcmsr driver.
<astan> (verified that it's loaded by lsmod on vt2).
<wesley_> does some one know how to get 3d support with the intel 945 chip ?
<astan> anyone have an idea?
<astan> do i need to load some other module too for it to see the RAID set as a device?
<sub[t]rnl> lod__air➜ kcontrol -> peripherals -> monitor & display -> power saving
<Lynoure> astan: software raid? hardware raid? if latter, which card?
<astan> Lynoure: hardware raid, Areca ARC-1200.
<astan> my regular BIOS sees the RAID set as a SCSI device..
<dasKreech> wesley_: do a general search for it on the net
<astan> and it's supposed to be supported by the arcmsr driver, but the installation can't find it :(
<sub[t]rnl> wesley_➜ should have 3d support.  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel then use the "intel" driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astan> wesley_: i'm using 3d on my 945gm now, it kind of just worked as far as i can remember, i'm using the "intel" driver.
<Lynoure> astan: and how do you see your raid now?
<astan> Lynoure: i don't see it at all, that's the problem :/
<astan> Lynoure: i'm trying to install kubuntu onto this RAID set.
<Lynoure> astan: tried with the alternative install cd?
<sub[t]rnl> dasKreech➜ lets try to help people here, rather than saying "search the internet"
<astan> Lynoure: i always use the alternate..
<astan> hm.
<wesley_> i already have that driver but wine says that its not direct3d able orso but it works in windows
<astan> wesley_: there's no direct3d in linux.
<astan> wesley_: oh sorry you said wine.
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<astan> nevermind.
<wesley_> yeah i got 3d for windows and all but i dont get itworking in wine
<wesley_> i would say install directx orso but thats windows
<dasKreech> wesley_: #winehq
<snarkster> NEVER install directX in wine
<snarkster> it can break things
<snarkster> wine has its own directX
<snarkster> if i wanted to install kde4 in place of kde3.5.8 do i just apt-get remove kde* and then apt-get install kde4*
<Lynoure> astan: there might not be support in the installer then... http://www.tienhuis.nl/areca might give hints, though it is not for Ubuntu explicitely
<snarkster> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lynoure> astan: ah, this is: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91260.html  but for dapper
<astan> Lynoure: hm. but the support is there explicitly in the installer, i'm able to choose arcmsr from a list.
<astan> Lynoure: yea i've read that forum post about dapper.
<benji_> buenasnoches
<astan> but the conclusion in that thread is that it _does_ work in the dapper installer. so i'm surprised it doesn't in the gutsy one.
<Lynoure> astan: maybe a bug then... if you are sure your raid is configured right.
<benji_> he
<astan> pretty sure :/
<astan> hmf. the alternate cd does not have the 'rmmod' command?
<Lynoure> astan: you could try with Debian Etch installer, just for the sport of it.
<enzo> perfect to do a raid/crypt installation
<podr0znik> Good evening
<podr0znik> I'm trying to install newest kubuntu on a laptop, with keeping Windows (so multi boot system)
<podr0znik> anybody has a minute to help me?
<dasKreech> sure
<tekteen> podr0znik: sure
<dasKreech> how much space do you have?
<podr0znik> there are two partitions, 80 gb for Win and 30 gb for Kub
<podr0znik> I installed Kub already, but I have issues with it :)
<astan> Lynoure: hm. yes. i think that my controller, the ARC-1200 might be too new to be supported by the kernel that the installer uses.
<podr0znik> and I'm wondering right now if I did everything properly (especially partition settings)
<podr0znik> 'cause was doing it manually
<podr0znik> both systems start, but kubuntu needs an eternity to start up
<dasKreech> podr0znik: grats on installing :)
<podr0znik> there's a black screen for I guess up to 5 minutes when botting
<podr0znik> thanks :)
<Stilo> how can i play divx movies in my firefox browser?
<astan> Lynoure: 09/17/2007  1.20.0X.151. support ARC1200/1201/1202, which is named ACB_ADAPTER_TYPE_B <--- from the arcmsr driver's ReleaseNotes..
<tekteen> Stilo: mplayer or vlc plugin
<Stilo> but which format is divx? mpeg 4 ?!
<dasKreech> podr0znik: when?
<tekteen> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<podr0znik> after choosing which system to boot, before logging in
<podr0znik> and for the rest - no sound, and several applications (add program app, kopete) crash regularly
<Stilo> tekteen: these pages only tell which codecs i need..
<podr0znik> so actually I'm planning to re-install
<podr0znik> maybe previous version even
<Ayabara> I have installed kmilo, but I can't see it running, and I can't find it in /etc/init.d/. Sound right?
<tekteen> Stilo: hold on
<astan> Lynoure: yea, that is it.. the version of the arcmsr driver on gutsy cd is 1.20.00.13, too old to support my controller.
<astan> Lynoure: any idea how i could get kubuntu on there?
<tekteen> Stilo: do you want the vlc or mplayer plugin?
<dasKreech> podr0znik: install the next version!! :) heeheehee
<Stilo> i have installed them but firefox dont uses them. i think firefox is using totem plugin
<dasKreech> podr0znik: ok how did you do the install?
<podr0znik> you mean the one which will be released in April 08? ;) I'm not that patient :P
<tekteen> Stilo: I do not like totem
<Lynoure> astan: There might be a howto somewhere on how to roll your own installer cd
<Stilo> me too :)
<podr0znik> dasKreech: Hm, I inserted cd into laptop, started system, and clicked "Install" :)
<tekteen> Stilo: open a konsole
<tekteen> and type sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<astan> Lynoure: hm. okay.
<tekteen> then click enter
<dasKreech> podr0znik: I meant the manual aspect how did you do that
<podr0znik> ah
<Stilo> you mean remove
<podr0znik> when the system asked on which partition it wanted to install, I chose option "manual"
<podr0znik> then we did not touch the windows partition of course, the rest we made empty and created a new partition
<podr0znik> but I"m not 100% sure anymore about the options we chose there
<Lynoure> astan: but I'd just try with Debian Etch 4.0 latests, and see if it is there, but I'm lazy that way and undecided between Debian and Kubuntu
<podr0znik> swap partition for 345 mb
<tekteen> after you have uninstalled totem
<podr0znik> remaining we made a root partition (I guess)
<tekteen> Stilo: type sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer in the konsole
<dasKreech> podr0znik: ok. how much work do you expect to do in Kubuntu ?
<Stilo> okay
<Stilo> done
<tekteen> Stilo: restart firefox
<tekteen> and test
<Odd-rationale> How do I easily switch keyboard layouts?
<podr0znik> dasKreech: you know how it works... in the beginning only hobby things, but soon enough I'll find out it's better than windows :P
<podr0znik> but it's not my laptop, so I cannot decide that by myself of course
<dasKreech> podr0znik: ok I'll keep things simple and later you can sort out stuff to being robust :)
<tekteen> Odd-rationale: system settings > region and language
<Odd-rationale> tekteen: Thanks! I was lookin in the wrong place.
<podr0znik> dasKreech: that's wonderful
<tekteen> Odd-rationale: np
<podr0znik> dasKreech: if we could find out why this long waiting time during booting and the crashing apps, then we wouldn't even need to re-install
<Ayabara> no kmilo experts in the house?
<tekteen> Odd-rationale: I should suggest that they put it under keyboard as well
<dasKreech> podr0znik: well I try to put swap near the end and / close to the front
<dasKreech> outer edges of a drive are faster 9good for swap) and the inner edges are more suitable for /boot
<podr0znik> I see, I think we did that
<Stilo> tekteen: thanks! its working!
<tekteen> Stilo: np
<Odd-rationale> What's the differnce between dvorak and dvorak-classic?
<tekteen> Odd-rationale: no idea
<tekteen> I have never even used dvorak
<Odd-rationale> I'll ask in #ubuntu and see whether someone there knows. Thanks for the help!
<tekteen> np
<Lynoure> Odd-rationale: googlefu: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-July/016664.html
<dasKreech> podr0znik: Hmm not sure. maybe the kernel
<dasKreech> Never had to tune my machine so I'm not sure what would cause slowdowns like that
<de4dsnake> hello everyone, ive got a problem installing gutsy on my raid0. Grub says error 2 after frist reboot.
<dasKreech> My BIOS on my machine takes forever to kickin and I don't know why but that's something else
<Odd-rationale> Lynoure: Thanks!
<sigma_1234> will kubuntu hardy have pulse audio like ubuntu?
<podr0znik> dasKreech: maybe it's just a side effect of dual boot system?
<de4dsnake> i have checked some instruction on the web, but they seem to complicated for me and not really applicable for kubuntu gutsy, can newone step me thru the installation?
<BobSapp> !Twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<de4dsnake> anyone, please?
<dasKreech> podr0znik: not at all
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: hardware or software raid0? if hardware, which hardware? And you are aware that with raid0 either of the drives breaking will wreck havoc on your system?
<dasKreech> podr0znik: I can't right now tell you what the issue might be
<podr0znik> I'll play a bit more here, try to install the previous version
<podr0znik> let's see what's the result
<podr0znik> same setting of course
<dasKreech> podr0znik: you can shout in ##linux and see if someone knows but they have a low SNR
<_4strO> yop yop
<de4dsnake> Lynoure: yes im aware of the risk. Had raid 2 before and was unlucky to have both hard drive break within 3 days. Now after they were replaced i want to go for performance, since i wont have ne important data on those. Im not sure if its hardware or software, its intel matrix storage manager
<podr0znik> SNR?
<dasKreech> Signal to Noise Ratio
<dasKreech> they talk a LOT in there
<podr0znik> ok :) got the point
<podr0znik> thanks, hope to be back later ;)
<de4dsnake> Lynoure: how would i find out if its hardware or software?
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: it's called fakeraid... there is some support for it, I think but since it's raid0 you want, sounds like a case for software raid.
<de4dsnake> ok, so how do i tell grub that to be able to boot properly?
<podr0znik> dasKreech: the filetype on which kubuntu is installed should be ext3, right?
<snarkster> filetype??
<snarkster> filesystem?
<snarkster> it can be anything you want it to be, tho not recommended
<podr0znik> yeah filesystem
<podr0znik> sorry
<podr0znik> ext3 not recommended?
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: you already installed? hard to say without knowing your configurations
<snarkster> Ext3, jfx, Xfs are the real supported filesystems
<podr0znik> ah ok
<snarkster> jfx = jfs
<podr0znik> and mounted to /
<snarkster> well your / will be one of those FS types.
<de4dsnake> yeah i went thru kubuntu setup thru live cd, and then rebooted. Id like to tell u my configurations, but I would need to know which u would like to know?
<podr0znik> that will be the ext3 I guess
<snarkster> my / is ext3, while my /home is jfs
<sigma_1234> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<podr0znik> the other 2 are the swap and the windows partition
<podr0znik> ok, thank you all
<podr0znik> gonna experiment
<snarkster> ok
<de4dsnake> Lynoure: ive got a dell dimension 9200, with two WDC Raptor 10000 rpm
<Ayabara> I'm trying to get around is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723 by installing a patched version of kmilo. Why isn't this bug fixed yet? It was first reported in june of last year...
<viktor> is there a possibility to use two displays with different resolution?
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: No... stuff like the errors you get now, what disk is the first disk, whether you used software raid or not, where did your grub go. But I reall hate grub troubleshooting and usually just recommend trying supergrub cd first.
<SlimeyPete> Ayabara: no-one's found time I guess. You could ask in #ubuntu-bugs, maybe someone there will have some idea what the holdup is
<Ayabara> SlimeyPete: ok. thanks for the tip
<de4dsnake> Lynoure: whats super grub? the error i get is grub loading stage 1.5, please wait. Error 2, or something like that
<de4dsnake> does grub have an irc channel btw?
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: #grub
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: 2 : "Selected disk doesn't exist"?
<de4dsnake> Lynoure: all it says is "GRUB Loading stage 1.5. Grub loading, please wait... Error 2"
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: you could check your bios for ide settings and try changing the UDMA/DMA modes
<de4dsnake> ide settings? they are sata drives
<Ayabara> how can I start kmilo?
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: serial ata, like ata in general, is ide too...
<Lynoure> de4dsnake: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7137
<SlimeyPete> Lynoure: sata will always have DMA turned on though, AFAIK. HDParm doesn't even bother reporting DMA for SATA drives.
<Lynoure> SlimeyPete: feel free to take over... it's almost sleep time and I was expecting him to want installation handholding, not grub troubleshoot
<SlimeyPete> ick, grub.
<de4dsnake> hmm i cant find those options in bios
<Lynoure> SlimeyPete: UDMA modes could still mess it up, I think
<kaminix> storage: 3557/15089664 files (31.2% non-contiguous), 15337893/30156840 blocks  <----- What does 31.2% non-contiguous mean?
<SlimeyPete> I guess it's possible
<Ayabara> is hotkey-setup in system services the same as kmilo?
<SlimeyPete> kaminix: it means the file is spread out over the disk, in pieces
<kaminix> Anyway to fix that SlimeyPete?
<SlimeyPete> what filesystem?
<kaminix> ext3
<SlimeyPete> shouldn't need to, but there's probably an ext2/3 defragmenter available somewhere if you want to try it.
<kaminix> I should just let it be then?
<chaos_> hey is there a audio channel here?
<SlimeyPete> kaminix: yeah, I would
<chaos_> i need some help with mp3 converting
<SlimeyPete> ext3 defrags itself as it goes, so it shouldn't generally get so bad as to cause problems
<kaminix> Okay, thanks SlimeyPete :)
<kaminix> chaos_, try soundKonverter
<chaos_> i mean natively kubuntu doesnt seen to lsupport mp3s
<chaos_> licenses or something
<chaos_> ill dl it now
<chaos_> do you have much experience with the creative 'zen' mp3-video players?
<chaos_> thanks for the advice
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: sata and ide in the same system?
<SlimeyPete> s/ide/pata
<de4dsnake> no, just to sata drives
<de4dsnake> two*
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<BobSapp> I mix sata+ide
<de4dsnake> exactly same model
<SlimeyPete> I would suggest hitting 'e' on the grub menu. Then hit 'e' again (I think) to edit the 'boot' line, try different combinations of 0 and 1, see what works. It's possible that grubs looking at the wrong disk.
<SlimeyPete> I know there's a bug which causes this to happen when you mix sata and pata, maybe it can occur with just sata too.
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: it doesnt get to the grub menu
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<de4dsnake> what i think is happening it doesnt find the partition/drive specified in the mbr
<chaos_> is there a way to be on two irc servers at the same time?
<chaos_> two konversations?
<de4dsnake> i also found suspicious that kubuntu live cd was seeing both driver as individuals. not sure if thats normal for raid 0
<dan__> hello
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: sounds possible.  Might be worth booting livecd, mounting hd, fiddling with drive numbers in grub config files and then runing grub-install against the hard disk
<dan__> quick question
<SlimeyPete> maybe it was misconfigured when it was installed to the mbr
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: can u walk me through that?
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: im a noob with linux/ ubuntu/ grub
<dan__> I'm trying to install Kmuddy on Gutsy. I get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54248/. I installed the KDE desktop, and still got the error when I tried configuring in a KDE session
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: tricky, I haven't done it in a while. However I can tell you generally what you want to do if you give me a second to type it.
<BobSapp> !Emeralt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emeralt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BobSapp> !Emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kim_> heya, i did something strange and now kdm wont log me in. it goes to a black screen and then flicks back to the login screen. anyone got any ideas?
<BobSapp> kim_: what were you doing last?
<kim_> BobSapp: the only thing out of the ordinary i did was delete /tmp one day
<kim_> i cant think of anything else :\
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: assuming your HD device is /dev/sda and your root partition is /dev/sda1:   1: mount hard disk ("sudo mkdir /media/hd; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hd"), 2: edit the device.map in /boot/grub, 3: run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<BobSapp> kim:did you delete the whole directory?
<chaos_> any ideas
<kim_> BobSapp: yes. is that bad?
<BobSapp> kim_: yeah you should really have a /tmp directory
<BobSapp> kde and alot of other programs use it
<kim_> BobSapp: oh no, i only deleted teh concents of the directory, sorry
<BobSapp> oh ok
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: your HD device may be different, it depends on your system. You'll want to try changing the number in device.map, but I don't know how to figure out whato change it to (you might just have to se trial and error)
<BobSapp> just the contents is ok unless it was in use
<BobSapp> go to a console and type startx
<de4dsnake> well one of the drivers is sda and the other sdb
<de4dsnake> i think ubuntu installed on sda
<kim_> BobSapp: server already active for diaply 0. whats the best way to kill it?
<BobSapp> hmm
<BobSapp> maybe you have it running but you switched out of it
<SlimeyPete> ok, well, you'll want to change 0 to 1 or vice-versa in device.map I imagine, if you have just two drives
<kim_> BobSapp: yeah KDM is running. it just wont let me log in
<BobSapp> kim_: press CTRL+ALT+F7
<BobSapp> eh
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: but those two drivers are supposed to be on raid0
<SlimeyPete> ah
<de4dsnake> drives*
<BobSapp> kim_: so you can see the kdm greeter?
<kim_> BobSapp: it just takes me to a black screen and blinks back again. it obviously tries, as if i type in the wrong password it ays though though
<kim_> BobSapp: yeah
<BobSapp> oh
<Ayabara> anyone at all running kubuntu on a laptop with kmilo working? it's not working for me, and I find _no_ way to configure it...
<SlimeyPete> well, I'm not sure whether RAID queers the equation or not
<BobSapp> sorry kim_ i dont know any more than that
<kim_> BobSapp: no probs, thanks anyway :)
<BobSapp> you could try reinstalling kde but that would probably break something else
<kim_> maybe reinstall kdm?
<kim_> hmm
<dasKreech> chaos_: Hit F2 join a ner server
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: i went it the device.map inside the mounted partition (sda1). Ive got (hd0) /dev/sda, (hd1) /dev/sdb, (hd2) /dev/sdc
<sd32> sometimes when i try to logout, the screen goes black and then freezes and wont return to the login screen until i reboot
<SlimeyPete> sdc? Oh, probably your DVD drive. Hmm, well write down the current values and then try setting /dev/sda to 1 and /dev/sda to 0, then do grub-install.
<dasKreech> s/ner/new
<chaos_> f2?
<chaos_> only one at atime though?
<chaos_> use a different progam. simseutanesuly ?
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: was i right to edit the device.map on the mounted partition or was i supposed to do it on the virtual drive of the live cd?
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: that's... a good question. I suspect you'll need to edit the livecd one.
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: also, use "sudo grub-install --root-directory /mount/hd/boot/grub/ /dev/sda
<de4dsnake> SlimeyPete: the live cd one doesnt actually exist
<de4dsnake> (i just found out)
<SlimeyPete> Ah. Hrm. That's thrown me a bit to be honest.
 * SlimeyPete racks brains, tries to remember how he did it
<de4dsnake> :)
<SlimeyPete> de4dsnake: when the livecd booted did it give you an option to boot an existing installation?
<de4dsnake> no
<SlimeyPete> I think that's what I did, but it might require the Alternate CD
<SlimeyPete> bah, might need the Alternate CD then, sorry. You can download it from the website but it's 700MB as usual.
<de4dsnake> that would take ages
<de4dsnake> hmm
<SlimeyPete> you might want to just note down what I've said, explore other options if you can find any and the try the alt cd as a last resort, sorry
<josh__> im trying to use kfilereplace to replace any file with a comma in the name can someone help me with a string to use
<de4dsnake> ok then, thanks a lot for your help
<toxop1asma> is there a way to set the left margin in konsole?
<SlimeyPete> left margin?
<toxop1asma> yes. so that the text doesn't start right at the edge
<SlimeyPete> Oh right. Hmm, don't think so.
<toxop1asma> are there other commonly used terminal emulators for kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> toxop1asma: not really, but any terminal emulator will work. rxvt and gnome-terminal are quite popular.
<toxop1asma> ok. thanks!
<bascule> anyone know a workaround for amarok taking about 5 mins per tune tranferring to an ipod (5th gen 30GB Video)
<shagy> bella
<shagy> buona sera
<shagy> ho una domanda da farvi
<shagy> c'è qualcuno che è disposto ad aiutarmiA?
<tzanger> this might be a far shot, but is anyone in here from Montreal?
<magical_trevsky> shagy, /join #ubuntu-it
<kim_> heya, i did something strange and now kdm wont log me in. it goes to a black screen and then flicks back to the login screen. anyone got any ideas?
<Dhraakellian> can the DVD do an alternate install?
<gregory_> /quit
<tzanger> hmm, does 7.10 not do the -lowlatency series of kernels?
<crimsun> no.  There's -rt instead.
<tzanger> ahh okay I wasn't sure if RT was something special or not
<tzanger> not sure if I need it, but headsetd (alsa-bluetooth) is causing kernel crashes every now and again
<tzanger> I know it's not a RT issue, but maybe a slightly different kernel shuffles enough around that I might be able to avoid it
<crimsun> that's the BT stack and not related to -rt vice -generic.
<BobSapp> does kde support xinerama?
<BobSapp> cause my xserver seems to think its sending the info from the nvidia driver
<BobSapp> but windows still maximise across both screens
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> how do I change the cursor theme for the boot screen
<Zombocom> I mean the login screen
<Tmas> has anyone gotten sound to work on a ati SB450 HDA sound card?
<Zombocom> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<fildo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Tmas, have you setup alsamixer and kmix ?
<BobSapp> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<BobSapp> need a kde specific xinerama help
<crazy_bus> I have a sansa e200 which I connected.  My kubuntu isn't coming up with a folder when I plug it in
<BluesKaj> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<acee1234> when i try to make kgpg keys it fails with a bunch of permission denied errors
<acee1234> any ideas
<crazy_bus> I changed the usb moe and it now works
<andres_> Im new and i want to boot from the live cd, but it says "Prermission denied" can anyone help me?
<icewaterman> can someone please tell me what runlevels and at what number hdparm runs?
<icewaterman> find /etc/rc*|grep -i hdparm
<ol_dude67> andres_, are you trying to open it in windows?
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> i'm looking for a tool to find double-files and to auto-delete them
<BluesKaj> feierfox, duplicate files ?
<andres_> no, im booting directly when turning on the computer
<feierfox> yes
<feierfox> duplicates
<BluesKaj> !duplicate
<feierfox> !duplicate
<feierfox> :(
<BluesKaj> !files
<acee1234> anyone able to use kgpg? i cant seem to make a key set
<feierfox> :/
<ol_dude67> he got booted
<BluesKaj> !info duplicates
<BluesKaj> hmm , i guess ubotu is on leave today
<BluesKaj> !ubotu
<icewaterman> can someone plz do find /etc/rc*|grep -i hdparm and paste me the output?
<BluesKaj> icewaterman, I did already ..nothing
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: maybe you dont have hdparm installed
<icewaterman> acee1234: i use kgpg and it works fine
<linchapulin> !kde4 |linchapulin
<linchapulin> !kde
<sigma16> yo
<acee1234> icewaterman: when i use it i get a bunch of permission denied errors
<sigma16> can any 1 help me with bind
<linchapulin> Ok so is kde4 broken? I tried installing into a default Ubuntu Gutsy Gnome install...I see an option, but it complains about a missing kde binary?
<snarkster> why do you need to use bind??
<sigma16> snarkster: webserver pc...
<snarkster> i see..
<snarkster> and you don tknow how to use bind?
<snarkster> have you tried man bind?
<andres_> I get a lot of permission denied error when trying to boot from livecd, what can it be?
 * linchapulin wonders why it is necessary to run ones own DNS?
<sigma16> snarkster: im new to linux idk how to configure bind..
<sigma16> linchapulin: i own and code a couple of websites that are expensive to have on a dedicated server..
<linchapulin> snarkster:: First off what kind of internet connection to you have?
<linchapulin> *do*
<sigma16> linchapulin: im the one who needed bind help..
<snarkster> I have a cable connection
<linchapulin> snarkster:: Sorry wrong person...
<Sleepless--> I've added a soundcard (creative sb live) to a machine (running kubuntu gutsy) that didn't have one before, loaded the driver (modprobe emuk10k1), logged out and back in but i don't have any sound yet. kmixer says the mixer cannot be found. what should i do to get audio working?
<snarkster> and Im not the one asking about bind
<snarkster> sigma16 open a konsole and type man bind
<linchapulin> sigma16:: Then all you really need to do is to setup DNS through like dyndns, zoneedit or the like....you can create your own mx records on their dns servers...
<crazy_bus> I have a mp3 player.it's set to owner: can view and modify permissions.  Owner is set to my username.  But I can't write to it.  What do I do?
<sigma16> no manual bind entry
<BluesKaj> icewaterman, it's hdparm is for intel systems ...amd here.
<snarkster> bind isnt installed
<sigma16> snarkster: bind9 is...
<fildo> i run a local dns
<sigma16> snarkster: it isnt running cuz of errors...
<snarkster> i just did sudo spt-get install bind and got:
<snarkster> Package bind is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another sourceHowever the following packages replace it:  dnsutils bind9E: Package bind has no installation candidate
<BluesKaj> !sound | Sleepless--
<ubotwo> Sleepless--: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sigma16> fildo: help me set it up?
<fildo> has anyone here upgraded to hardy ?
<fildo> sigma16:  sorry mate, got more important stuff to do
<snarkster> I have never personally used bind
<snarkster> try google
<sigma16> snarkster: google = crap...
<fildo> !bing
<ubotwo> Factoid bing not found
<fildo> !binf
<fildo> !bind
<ubotwo> Factoid binf not found
<ubotwo> Factoid bind not found
<fildo> lol
<LjL> !botabuse | fildo
<ubotwo> fildo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<acee1234> whenever i try to create a kgpg i get a lot of permission denied errors the following inclusive: gpg: can't open `/home/tessaract/.gnupg/random_seed': Permission denied
<snarkster> www.bind.org/
<acee1234> any ideas
<snarkster> www.bind9.net/
<de4dsnake> !dmraid
<ubotwo> Factoid dmraid not found
<Agent_bob> what could cause /etc/init.d/syslog start to hang a system ?
<Sleepless--> BluesKaj: aplay says no soundcards are found, yet the driver is loaded (lsmod shows it). lspci shows the card just fine. The kde sound system is enabled btw. aumix and alsamixer also fail to open. Maybe my card is broken (it's an old dusty one)?
<snarkster> gotta go
<BluesKaj> Sleepless--, try this : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Sleepless--> says no soundcards
<Agent_bob> i don't understand it. i can run the script after init hands control over to getty, but for some reason it hangs the system when init tries to run it.     "and it's the last thing starting..."
<BluesKaj> Sleepless--, lspci | grep audio   ?
<Agent_bob> lshw -c audio   ?
<Sleepless--> BluesKaj: found the problem, it *does not* show up in lspci, sorry i messed up
<sigma16> whats thew cmd to run a progrm as admin via terminal sdesu?
<tekteen> sudo
<tekteen> !sudo
<sigma16> no
<ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<sigma16> i mean like
<sigma16> to open it
<tekteen> ?
<BluesKaj> Sleepless--, then you have to install the soundcard linux driver if you can find it .
<Agent_bob> sorry it's     lshw -C multimedia
<sigma16> to open the program like for example kate
<tekteen> explain
<sigma16> as admin
<sigma16> via terminal
<tekteen> sudo nano FILE
<sigma16> tekteen
<sigma16> i dont weanna edit the flipin file in terminal
<tekteen> or kdesu kate FILE
<sigma16> i wanna edit it in kate.
<sigma16> kdesu
<sigma16> ty
<andres_> Does anyone know why do i get permission denied errors when trying to boot from live cd?
<LjL> !enter | sigma16
<ubotwo> sigma16: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sleepless--> BluesKaj: /proc/interrupts doesn't show it either, i think the card might be broken. i have another card so i'll try that one
<sigma16> LjL: no...ty..
<Agent_bob> sigma16 diss'ing the ops will only get you kicked.
<BluesKaj> andres_,maybe you don't have the BIOS boot sequence setup to boot from the cdrom first
<bmk789> !arson
<ubotwo> Factoid arson not found
<bmk789> !info arson
<andres_> Yes, i havet to boot from cdrom first
<sigma16> Agent_bob: i said no ty... thats not "dissing"
<LjL> !info doesn't work
<ubotwo> Package doesnt does not exist in gutsy
<bmk789> :\
<ol_dude67> andres_, are you on a network computer or personal one?
<sigma16> !paste >sigma16
<Agent_bob> LjL what happened to ubotu ?
<LjL> Agent_bob: it's down.
<andres_> I am in a personal computer
<ol_dude67> andres_, and it says you do not have permission, from the bios?
<Agent_bob> well that's obvious.   i wondered if there was a script attack that took it down or just what happened...
<andres_> it only says "permission denied" a several times. It says nothing else
<andres_> it happens after the loading bar finishes to load
<Agent_bob> andres_ not running short or ram is it ?
<Agent_bob> or = of
<andres_> no, i have 1.3 gigs
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> then either you have a bad disk, or a buggy disk i would think.   the only other thing i can think of is that it's trying to write on your hdd   (which i would consider a bug)
<Agent_bob> liveCD should totally ignore hdd by default, until the user tries to access an fs on the hd
<andres_> i tried Ubuntu, kubuntu and Linux mint, all 3 have the same problem, but OpenSuse and Pclinuxos load allright
<linux_galore> what is the url for the website that helps you create a sources.conf file
<Agent_bob> not that the ubuntu team would agree with me on that !
<Sleepless--> BluesKaj: the other card works fine, just stuck it in and kubuntu figured the rest out automatically. thanks for trying to help :)
<linux_galore> !sources.conf
<ubotwo> Factoid sources.conf not found
<BluesKaj> Sleepless--, cool :)
<Agent_bob> andres_ if you like live CD's you should try knoppix
<linux_galore> !source.conf
<ubotwo> Factoid source.conf not found
<andres_> Thanks, i will try it, but i was hoping to try Kubuntu and Ubuntu :(
<LjL> !source-o-magic | linux_galore
<ubotwo> Factoid source-o-magic not found
<LjL> bleah
<LjL> !source-o-matic | linux_galore
<ubotwo> linux_galore: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Agent_bob> andres_ if you want to install ubuntu  try the alternate install sd
<Agent_bob> cd
<BluesKaj> bummer about source-o-matic :(
<andres_> But if the Livecd doesnt work, i might have the same problem once installed on the hard drive
<Agent_bob> andres_ true you might.  but it's not as likely.
<nemetsk> anyone knowledgeable of foreign character display issues? my files with german characters in the filename don't show up (no matter what software i'm using to find them) [<-- doze emigrant]
<nemetsk> i'd appreciate any insight on that.
<Agent_bob> ls doesn't list them ?
<epimeth> good evening fellows
<epimeth> does anyone have experience with using vpnc?
<nemetsk> Agent_bob: correct. its as if they don't exist.
<nemetsk> i know they're there - windows shows them. then again they were created/named under windows (which might mean something idk)
<Agent_bob> nemetsk then i'm at a loss on what to try.     (i don't do windows)
<epimeth> nemetsk: I'm dual booting... need something?
<nemetsk> Agent_bob ok bob thx anyway
<nemetsk> epimeth: yeah my deal is files with german characters in their name won't appear in ubuntu ( no matter what program i'm using )
<nemetsk> epimeth: any ideas ?
<ahmos> hi, how to install   /msg ubotu java PLZ
<Agent_bob> ahmos ubotu is down. try ubotow
<AMcBain> Hi! Is there any way to get the clock in Kubunu to display 12 hour time? with AM/PM?
<ahmos> ok ,how?!
<AMcBain> I couldn't find any settings for it.
<Agent_bob> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Agent_bob> AMcBain it's in the language section
<epimeth> nemetsk: its an encoding problem... I really don't know much about that
<AMcBain> Agent_bob: You know, I never thought to look there. Stupid me.
<epimeth> nemetsk: I've had problems with hebrew files, but those seems to be pretty much fixed at this point
<AMcBain> Well, next (and last item) is there a program to allow me to rearrange program icons on the taskbar. Not the system-tray. All the open window icons.
<Agent_bob> well a file system that allows \n in file names is bound to have problems with some i18
<nemetsk> epimeth: hmmmm. i only boot into nix. is there a utility maybe pre-nix-boot that i can use to rename them? lol i really dont want to have to put doze back in just to rename some files
<AMcBain> I tried to make a folder this morning with / in it. It took it, but it didn't work too well.
<AMcBain> I had to rename it.
<AMcBain> :P
<Agent_bob> AMcBain you can have it group/(or not) and sort/(or not) automaticly   but i'm not aware of a manual reordering methood
<epimeth> nemetsk: heh... not that I am aware of
<epimeth> nemetsk: so the files don't appear at all?  or do they appear as spaces?
<Agent_bob> AMcBain you can't have   / in a file name
<AMcBain> Yes you can. The OS just treats it as two folders.
<AMcBain> And everything turns nasty.
<AMcBain> I did it with Dolphin.
<AMcBain> by accident.
<Agent_bob> then dolphin has a bug and should be reported
#kubuntu 2008-02-01
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nemetsk> epimeth: not at all. like...     album - track 01.ogg, album - track 03.ogg ........ track 02 had a german character in its name.
<Agent_bob> cause / is an ilegal char for linux file systems
<AMcBain> Agent_bob: (tab reorder) Awww. I had an interesting program on Windows called Taskix that allowed you to do that by injecting code into explorer.exe ... I'm not saying Linux should emulate that part, but it would be a really nice add on ... maybe look at what it does (not code wise) to get ideas?
<AMcBain> Agent_bob: I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nemetsk> epimeth: under konsole, dolphin, web browser, everything - no file. but i JUST came from an xp env so i know its there. i have a lot of files like this so i'm sure its the character thing
<epimeth> nemetsk: sorry amigo... gonna have to either reisntall windows or attach the hd to a windows box
<nemetsk> epimeth: hrm to suggestion #2. ok bro thx for the brain time :)
<Agent_bob> nemetsk dual boot ?
<nemetsk> Agent_bob not now, no
<Agent_bob> hmmm ok.
<nemetsk> i guess doze injected more evil juice into my filenames
 * Agent_bob wonders if windows has a live CD yet ???
<epimeth> nemetsk: no worries
<nemetsk> isn't this why we have standardization ppl !?
<bascule> Agent_bob: barts boot disk, winPE
<Agent_bob> winPE ?
 * Agent_bob goes to joogle
<epimeth> nemetsk: lol... standardization... lololl
<Dr_willis> The great thing about Standards. theres so many to choose from!
<bascule> winPE is what bart's is built on, at work we have a disk with useful stuff in the winPE enviroment
<epimeth> Dr_willis: zegactly
<nemetsk> ain't that the truth.
<epimeth> gtg folks... catch yous later
<Agent_bob> not only so. but after choosing a standard, you always deviate just a little anyway.............
<bascule> Agent_bob: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/Rescue-CD-System-Recovery,review-29976.html
<Agent_bob> nice.  ty
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  so the 'standard' is to deviate from the standard. :)
<Agent_bob> might be a good shot for nemetsk ^ ?
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yeah.
<nemetsk> is that like rules are made to be broken
<nemetsk> ok thx Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> isn't that why there are so many rules ?
<bascule> standards are to be embraced and extended -- Bill Gates
<Agent_bob> s/rule/standard/
<nemetsk> i hate burning cds like i hate printing. "keep it digital" - me, 1 second ago
<bascule> read: broken so we can force things to happen our way and kn-one else can see how it's done
 * Agent_bob ponders the differance in 'burned to CD' and 'digital' ....
<kgx> does anyone know how i can compare files in 2 different directories? something like rsync but not merge the changes
<Agent_bob> diff ?
<Agent_bob> kdiff diff3 ....
<bascule> diff /path/to1 /path/to/2
<Agent_bob> kompare   or what ever it's called
<bascule> there are about 6 million switches of course :)
<kgx> sadly i'm not on linux right now, new laptop.only has vista :(
<bascule> kompare is nice actually, very nice
<kgx> yeah i like kompare
<Agent_bob> "6 million switches" yeah but some of them break standards
<bascule> :)
<Agent_bob> actually i'm all for posix compliance.  for the record
<Dr_willis> colordiff
<bascule> kgx: there may well be something in python for CLI diff in windows .... I always think python when I want a linux CLI util
<Dr_willis> Hmm Fixing US broadband: $100 billion for fiber to every home -  So if i Had Fiber.. and the RIAA/MPAA had their way.. what would i be doing with it... :)
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the News.
<bascule> you'd be watching one of 6 million streaming TV channels :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> not me.
<bascule> I haven't got a TV
<Dr_willis> I can barely find 6 of those channels now.. :) and my not real sure how legal those are.
<bascule> I *hate* TV
<Agent_bob> well i actually have one.   but it hasn't been on in years
<goofykinky> Hi, all i have a problem i installed kubuntu and downloaded the upgarde to KDE 4.0 but when i turn on the desktop effects my screen went blank and i dont see anything how can i get it back or disable that effect (the kubuntu is running on VMWare)
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<Phoenix92x> Hi, I'm running 7.10 and am trying to play a rip of a Blu-ray movie. I've looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD but it seems to have little on blu-ray playback. Has anyone been able to play a rip of a blu-ray movie? (non-encoded)
<SlimeyPete> hmm, no bot
<SlimeyPete> goofykinky: you're best-off asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<goofykinky> ok let me aks there thanks SlimeyPete
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete ubotu is down, but ubotow should be around here some where
<jereme> I'm running an ati radeon 9600 card in dual-head mode with the fglrx driver packaged with gutsy.  Everything seems to be good... driver is installed right, framerates are high... however, glxgears is blank, and when I run a GL screensaver, the last 400 or so pixels of my 2nd monitor show the desktop through the screensaver, and small gl preview windows are blank
<Phoenix92x> jereme: had the same poroblem a few days ago, rebooting fixed it for me
<jereme> Phoenix92x: I'll give it a shot
<jereme> thanks
<jereme> back when I worked dial-up tech support in '97. "reboot and try again" was what we'd tell people at the end of our shift
<LjL> !kde4
<jereme> 1, because that fixes 99% of windows errors
<ubotwo> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jereme> 2. because they generally only have one phone line, and have to hang up to try again
<jereme> probably cost me some good karma though
<jereme> bbias
<Dr_willis> the ISP/Cable company runs ads  basicially saying
<BluesKaj> jereme, there were those of us who had 2 phone lines before dsl came along..one for dialup ...what a PITA
<Dr_willis> 'if your internet is not working, power down EVERYTHING  then power back up'  (router, switches, microwave ovens)
<Phoenix92x> jereme: heh, tis true
<Daisuke_too> BluesKaj: then there were those of us that had two phone lines back before standard dialup - to run our BBSes :)
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to make kubuntu mount the sansa e200 player properly.  It sometimes allows write access and sometimes doesn't
 * Agent_bob hates to even be associated with a linux system that the official support says "try a reboot"....
<Daisuke_too> ...his loss
<ahmos> sorry but can I ask how to do this. install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<ahmos> I've downloaded limewire
<Dr_willis> Given the level of experoence with some  of the people asking questions in here.. its MUCH more economical to ask them to just reboot. :)
<Dr_willis> plus it gives me time to change my Nick ifi dont want to talk to them again. :P
<fildo> ahah
<SlimeyPete> ahmos: type /msg ubotu java into your IRC client
<SlimeyPete> ubotu will tell you how to install java
<SlimeyPete> (ubotu is a computer program which responds to messages)
<Dr_willis> Install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package should install java and some other tools you proberly want/need.
<ahmos> aha
<ahmos> I see now
<AMcBain> Agent_bob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/187904
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AMcBain> I tried to use that ... my PC wasn't happy.
<SlimeyPete> doesn't work for everybody
<SlimeyPete> didn't work terribly well for me on this system
<AMcBain> It gave all my menus white borders, and some windows got covered by a solid color and became uninteractable etc. I had to restart the default KDE one.
<Dr_willis> I play with the compiz toys for a while.. then turn them off for a while.. then go back to playing with them..
<AMcBain> I'd like to play with them if they didn't screw things up beyond usability.
<fprintf> I tried KDE4 and my system puked. It worked with compiz-fusion much better.
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress. :)
<Dr_willis> But give it a year.. and see what happens.
<AMcBain> I want to see Plasma, as I really want a fighting chance for Linux to support Konfabulator, which I dearly miss.
<fprintf> I agree. It sure looks nice though before the system puked. I am reinstalling KDE right now (I broke it worse after trying to remove KDE4)
<AMcBain> (I was/still am an avid developer for Konfabulator, but not if I can't get a good Windows VM going or get a linux equiv that supports it)
 * fprintf is reinstalling KDE on my main machine. Typing this on my networked laptop.
<Dr_willis> I dont rember konfabulator. :)
<AMcBain> I've noticed that a lot of apps state that KDE is a related package so to uninstall something such as Konqueror (just for example) would uninstall KDE ... a bit weird if you ask me. Just cause I installed KDE and it installed Konqueror, that doesn't make Konqueror an integral part of KDE ...
<Dr_willis> package management is a very.... interesting  'problem' :)
<SlimeyPete> AMcBain: yeah, it's irritating
<AMcBain> Dr_willis: It's called Yahoo! Widget Engine now, but "Yahoo!" (the name) seems to spread bad vibes to people I talk with, even though the community is its own thing. I prefer to call it by the old, cooler name Konfabulator.
<AMcBain> Never really took any screenshots of my desktop with it running, so the best I can maybe post is shots of my projects for it ...
<AMcBain> (I have my NTFS mounted until I have my ext HDD, copy stuff over, and can blow this one out and start over)
<Tmas> hey anyone know why my whole computer locks up when i try to connect to a WEP encrypted network?
<AMcBain> And also so I can use Amarok with my music collection (Amarok rules)
<AMcBain> :)
<endir> What's the best way to replace KWin with another program? export KDEWM=app doesn't work. And I thought there was a way in ~/.kde/share/config/
<AMcBain> Basically after I decided to try out Kubuntu (which I think finally killed my XP install) my position went from just waiting until I could go back to Windows to I can reinstall Linux for real and run XP VM style ... :P
<AMcBain> Which is very impressive having used only Windows since who knows when, and XP being absolutely fabulous as Windows OSes go, if you know what I mean.
<BluesKaj> AMcBain, did you let the live cd partitioner wipe out windows on your install ?
<Tmas> XP is a great OS now. It wasnt at release
<AMcBain> XP is great. Very stable.
<jereme> okay, so now my fglrx can show glxgears and whatnot, but my xscreensavers still aren't full screen... I've now done the binary driver install using ati's package generator
<AMcBain> That's my point. It was better than '98 the previous stable one.
<jereme> '98 was more stable than 2k?
<jereme> certainly not in my experience
<BluesKaj> jereme, does it do fgl_glxgears ?
<AMcBain> No, I said XP was more stable than '98./
<jereme> 95 was a hooker and 98 was a hooker with make-up
<jereme> oh
<AMcBain> BluesKaj: No, I created a new, very small partition to try out Linux on (rather than do LiveCD each time) and Windows lasted for a day (on its own partition) then commited suicide.
<jereme> BluesKaj: yeah it does
<soulrider> hey everyone!
<jereme> BluesKaj: everything works except xscreensaver spanning all the way across my 2 monitors
<TheWhiteRook> BluesKaj: XP and 2K weren't the same thing
<soulrider> guys, check out what i made :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683952
<stumac> hy
<BluesKaj> AMcBain, it may still be there , the boot MBR may just be buried by grub and XP can be rebooted by the grub menu by just abit of editing the grubmenu.lst
<fildo> i have a silly question if anyone is willing to answer it
<stumac> how to make website with php in ubuntu
<fildo> i have just installed gutsy and everytime i open kopete. i loose my background,.
<fildo> in the desktop
<AMcBain> BluesKaj: I never said I couldn't boot into Windows. It just doesn't finish logging in. The only chance I have is to do the 3 finger salute and start explorer.exe manually from the task manager. Even that isn't assured I found out.
<fildo> im running xgl .. im wondering if its the cause of it
<BluesKaj> TheWhiteRook, uhm, it wasn't my comparison but yes, I'm aware of that
<jereme> soulrider: that's pretty cool...    when are you going to make 2.0?
<soulrider> jereme: as soon as i have time and better wood
<soulrider> i need to experiment with other varnishes too :P and logos
<BluesKaj> AMcBain, ok
<jereme> BluesKaj: apples and oranges aren't the same thing
<AMcBain> soulrider: Still cool. I want to play with CNC machine one day (just for the hell of it) but that's not happening. But that engraving is just cool.
<BluesKaj> uhm jereme , et tu ? ...I did NOT say that '98 and 2k were the same thing ...pls read the text more sarefully !
<BluesKaj> err carefully
<jereme> BluesKaj: I'm just teasing
<jereme> please read my subtext more carefully :)
<BluesKaj> well, it wasn't me in the first place
<soulrider> AMcBain: my dad built a CNC machine
<AMcBain> cool.
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i was thinking of selling coasters
<AMcBain> Adult power-toys (oops, I meant power-tools) can be fun ...
<soulrider> but it would be a lot cheaper if i could send a bunch to the us and have people distribute them there or something
<AMcBain> Well, sell them in bulk or something so you can work out a deal.
<Dr_willis> I work on CNC machines all day. :)
<Tmas> whats CNC?
<Dr_willis> fixing them when they wreck..  Always double check your  #'s
<Dr_willis> Computer controlled Machineing  Tools. Mills, Lathes, drills
<soulrider> Dr_willis: any CNC for linux?
<Dr_willis> plasma cutters and so forth.
<Tmas> oh ok
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  No idea. I dont program them much. :) i fix them when the operators Wreck them.
<soulrider> AMcBain: i need to find people interested to seel in bulk
<soulrider> lol
<Dr_willis> and EGADS they can make some big loud wrecks.
<AMcBain> The more simpler simpler CNCs just cut material away from blocks. So technically you could scuplt plastic and the like.
<soulrider> dunno what an EGAD is
<AMcBain> A word. In all caps.
<Dr_willis> Gadzooks! :P
<AMcBain> sculpt*
<Dr_willis> Ever see what happens when a 1000+lb chunk of metal gets hit by a  rapidly moving Spindal..that thinks it should be on the other side of the metal. :) sparks everywhere.. belts break. bearings shatter.
<Dr_willis> and im busy for a week.
<Dr_willis> We make Transmision  parts and Cases where I work.
<AMcBain> ouch
<Dr_willis> Then ya get the Fuji robots that throw parts across the room by mistake. :)
<AMcBain> Sounds like fun.
<BluesKaj> never trust anything with fuji on it :)
<Dr_willis> I will say the robots themeslfs are very reliable. - Its the 'gripper hand' that keeps breaking on us.
<AMcBain> That's odd. All looping is off and Amarock just started the playlist over.
<AMcBain> Also, isn't a bit odd that if you remove the current song (being played) from the playlist, it just keeps playing it?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I normally just do a select all/ random play. :)
<AMcBain> Hehe. I like that too.
<Peke_15> hola
<AMcBain> Well, things are just odd when you first get used to them.
<AMcBain> Hola. Como estan?
<ahmos> How can I install this file  runLime.sh
<ahmos> ?
<LjL> ahmos: install? a shell script?
<ahmos> it is a limewire program..and I want to install it
 * AMcBain shudders
<tekteen> ahmos: try sh runLime.sh
<tekteen> in the konsole
<ahmos> I got this..runLime.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<cn28h> ahmos, try ./runtime.sh
<BluesKaj> as long as he's in the right dir
<ahmos> bash: ./runtime.sh: No such file or directory
<cn28h> see above comment
<cn28h> ;P
<ahmos> i saw
<ahmos> but I'm in the right directory ,I typed ls and the file was there
<cn28h> chmod +x runtime.sh
<cn28h> er
<cn28h> sorry
<cn28h> runLime.sh
<cn28h> I can't read
<cn28h> haha
<cn28h> ./runLime.sh
<jickles> anyone using kde4?
<BluesKaj> or find the file and open properties and make the the file executable , same as chmod +x
<jickles> konqueror crashing a lot on me, can't ftp using it
<Dr_willis> Frostwire works better for me then limewire
<ahmos> yes it worked,but I have a problem with java now :o
<Dr_willis> sun turned java into such a disaster...... :(
<AMcBain> What! Java is great!
<AMcBain> I don't think that all apps made *with* Java are great, but that is no reason to bash the language ...
<Dr_willis> The WAY sun has handled java - is the issue
<ahmos> i got this,
<ahmos> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<ahmos> (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.5+)
<ahmos> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<ahmos> java version "1.7.0"
<ahmos> IcedTea Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b21)
<ahmos> IcedTea 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.7.0-b21, mixed mode)
<Dr_willis> You are using the icedtea plugin it seems.
<Dr_willis> heh so am i it seems. :)
<Dr_willis> I installed it - to get Miro working yesterday
<ahmos> :)
<AMcBain> 1.7.0? That isn't officially out yet ...
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ahmos> i don't know
<AMcBain> 1.6.0 is the latest Java.
<Dr_willis> I just followed a 'get miro working' guide yesterday.
<Dr_willis> not sure what icedtea actually is heh.
<Dr_willis> IcedTea is available on Ubuntu 7.10 in the Universe repository. The runtime environment is located in the icedtea-java7-jre package.
<AMcBain> It is supposed to be a completely open source implementation of the Java JVM.
<ahmos> me too :o
<Dr_willis> thats from the !java wiki page
<AMcBain> Java is 99.99999% open source now. I think there is only a few kilibytes of utility left that isn't oss..
<AMcBain> (they may have already taken care of that bit by now though)
<Dr_willis> You could set it to the other java.
<Dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Dr_willis> and see if it works then
<AMcBain> And even if it wasn't oss, I would still prefer the Sun JVM over others any day. I've seen what Apple did (slow to update, and SpringLayout is still broken on Mac)
<Dr_willis> at one time - i recall that Limewire and so on  Required the actual SUN JVM
<AMcBain> That's a bit paranoid and overkill.
<Dr_willis> lets see. Installing frostwire
<Dr_willis> they required it - because they would crash otherwise. :) so do what you want..
<Dr_willis> use it so they run.. or dont use it.. and they dont run.
<ahmos> yes it worked after configuring java :)
<AMcBain> Well, all JVMs are supposed to be the same. Unless you mean it can run without Java now.
<Dr_willis> seems they still need the official-sun java to work.
<Dr_willis> 'supposed to be' :)
<ahmos> yes, but thank you all for hlping me...
<ahmos> helping me
<Dr_willis> Now go get the RIAA and MPAA mad at you for using Limewire.
<AMcBain> Well, we all know the Apple JVM is "different". but the rest are all pretty equal and good.
<Dr_willis> You Might want to check out Frostwire instead.
 * AMcBain wonders why Linux is incapable of turning of his laptop monitor in favor of the external.
<ahmos> frostwire is a program similar to limewire
<ahmos> ?
<Dr_willis> Depends on th laptops from what ive seen
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  identical - and 100& GPL
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> Whih is why the !limewire factoid suggests
<Dr_willis> using it instead.
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<ahmos> ok
<AMcBain> Intel integrated graphics and I'm using URandR and it won't let me turn it off, only run it as a clone. I could push the "laptop-screen 'off button'" but that defeats the purpose.
<AMcBain> And doesn't work. I just tried.
<Dr_willis> Ive seen diffrent laptops and differnt catrds work in different ways.. sadly.
<ubuntu> good evening
<ahmos> good moorning :o
<Dr_willis> Guy at work - his laptop defaults to the external monitor - even when its not plugged in. Figure that out. :) he boots to a black screen has to hit the Function-MOnitor Key on the laptop to get a useable desktop
<AMcBain> ugh.
<Dr_willis> It was pure luck we discovered that also.
<Dr_willis> Nvidia card in that one.
<AMcBain> Mine worked okay under Windows with the built in software, but since I have Intel integrated graphics I have suckiest "card" (if you can even call it that) on the planet.
<Dr_willis> I got an X200m In my laptop. :) its rather bad.
<sub[t]rnl> intel intergrated cards work well in linux
<AMcBain> I'm not complaining. It works quite nicely, actually.
<Dr_willis> No more ati  based laptops for me... ever .. no matter how good a sale they are. :)
<AMcBain> It's just rather distracting to have a second, smaller, monitor that you can't turn off that clones the ext screen.
<sub[t]rnl> heh, it can turn off
<sub[t]rnl> just have to tell it to
<BluesKaj> <--got an ATI X200G on my pc ..works well with the restricted driver
<Dr_willis> There may be some extra tools you need to be using.
<AMcBain> I use URandR and there seems to be no option.
<AMcBain> Dr_willis: Aww. ATI just got good. For desktops anyways (supposedly, I haven't really read up lately)
<sub[t]rnl> example: xrandr --output LVDS off
<Dr_willis> AMcBain,  i will belive THAT when i see it...
<sub[t]rnl> actually.. xrandr --output LVDS --off
<sub[t]rnl> will turn off the laptop, but keep the VGA on
<Dr_willis> ATI has made a lot of promises...  that are not worth the paper the email is printed on. :)
<BluesKaj> AMcBain, thew ATI latest linux driver offerings are ok for pci cards ,but suck badly on onboards
<AMcBain> Not high end cards, apparently they focused on medium range and were actually able to reduce the power, and come up with something really nice. They dropped competing on the highend.
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ see if that works for you
<Dr_willis> and of course with laptops - it can be a real toss up if they will work or not. :)
<AMcBain> Whee!
<AMcBain> No more distraction.
<Dr_willis> ati stopped compeating at the high end? Hmm..they just released a new high end thing this week I thought
<AMcBain> Well, I have no idea anymore. I stopped getting MaxPC so my knowledge is sadly out of date.
<AMcBain> I don't bother to keep up really, until I need to buy something.
<AMcBain> Oh! There is a setting. I missed the tiny "enabled" checkbox.
<AMcBain> My powers of observation suck, apparently.
<AMcBain> Thanks though.
<Dr_willis> AMD Introduces Radeon HD 3870 X2 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjMwNw
<sub[t]rnl> crossfire in one
<sub[t]rnl> mmmn
<Dr_willis> This new high-end AMD graphics card is the first to break the Teraflop barrier yet costs under $500 USD. However, unlike the Radeon HD 3400/3600 series, the Linux support for the HD 3870 X2 can be questioned.
<Dr_willis> No crossfire for Linux yet - it seems. :)
<Dr_willis> I think i will stick with nvida for the next year or 2.
 * Dr_willis wonders how long it will be befor all the compiz eye candy  needs  a SLI system for the best wiggly windows!
<AMcBain> ick. (not the wiggly windows, just something needing that much "power")
<maduser> the kde4 should outdue compiz though
<maduser> once it works
<maduser> with kubuntu
<AMcBain> out do*
<AMcBain> Certainly.
<Dr_willis> And perhaps once everyone gets sick of the eyecandy.. actual features that improve useablity will get added. :P
<AMcBain> If I'm not mistaken, Plasma should do both.
<bascule> scale is a good usability feature, so is the rotation (yo me)
<Dr_willis> I never use either of those . With my 2 monitors.. they just dont work very well.
<bascule> to me (bed time)
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<Dr_willis> sudo shortsheet /bascule/bed
<ahmos> hey DR_Willis: i've installe frostwire now but it didn't work ( java problem again)
<stafacc> tes
<ahmos> limewire working but frostwire no..!!
<kiba> hello
<kiba> problem installing kde4
<nosrednaekim> kiba: yes?
 * Winny quietly asks if anyone else is having issues with an 8500GT and Kubuntu 7.10
<Ryu010> hello?
<nosrednaekim> Winny: what issues?
<nosrednaekim> hi Ryu010
<Daisuke_too> kiba: a problem better suited for #kubuntu-kde4 perhaps?
<Ryu010> can someone  help me?
<Winny> nosrednaekim, the desktop acts incredibly weird (things don't render properly), when I try to run the installer, it freezes, etc.
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: wats the problem?
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  i cant even get it to install.. server seems down.
<nosrednaekim> Winny: oh.. the liveCD? please go over to #kubuntu-kde4, i'm there too
<Ryu010> i just installed kubuntu, ir looks as though it is starting fine then it goes to a black screen and nothing happens
<Winny> nosrednaekim, eh.. 7.10 has KDE 3
<Daisuke_too> Winny: there's a kde4 livecd
<Dr_willis> Ryu010,  what video card?
<ahmos> but i've downloaded it from the site and installed it..
<kiba> packages won't install
<Ryu010> im not sure, i am using a hp tx1318ca tablet
<Dr_willis> Ryu010,  if its using an ati, or nvidia card. You need to most likely Install the proper ati or nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> There is a Laptop forum on th Ubuntu web site. I belive
<Daisuke_too> kiba: again, #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> that uses an nvidia Ryu010
 * Daisuke_too smacks himself in the face repeatedly
<Ryu010> alright, so what do i do to make it work?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_too: frustrating day?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: boot into recovery mode and install the nvidia driver
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_too> nosrednaekim: i can't say what i would like to :)
<Ryu010> recovery mode starts at a black screen as well
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_too: *^(@$^*&*@&$*& and *&*^*&%@*$ day?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Ryu010> oops nvm
<Ryu010> its in recovery mode
<Ryu010> will it get an ip for me from my dhcp or do i need to assign?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: if you are on wired, run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Ryu010> alright
<haplo> anyone know if the kernel option CONFIG_HZ_1000 is set to yes on the default kubuntu kernel?
<Dr_willis> Hmm there used to be a  kernel config file in /proc/ or similer - i recall.. but not seen that in ages.
<nosrednaekim> haplo: in the 64 bit edition, I believe so
<haplo> okay, yeah I am using the 64bit version
<Daisuke_Ido> it's official, there are no more windows machines in this house :)
<Strangework> does DHCP have a seperate installation process/required software between Kubuntu and Fluxbuntu? DHCP works fine in Kubuntu, but it doesn't function in Fluxbuntu (it wasn't installed during installation)
<nosrednaekim> Strangework: this is not the fluxubuntu help[ channel
<Ryu010> the site that was given with driver installiation is for gui\
<Ryu010> i need to know how to do it command line
<Daisuke_Ido> well if it wasn't installed, i can imagine that it won't work...
<Daisuke_Ido> Ryu010: nvidia?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: ah ok... run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the line
<Ryu010> alright
<Daisuke_Ido> it's almost tempting to snag the 64mb gf2 out of my geexbox machine and stick it in this one.  this chrome9 chipset's driving me friggin nuts
<Ryu010> i usually use mandriva powerpack and everythis is already there, i have never had a driver issue
<Ryu010> so what do i do after i have run  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<Daisuke_Ido> did it install?
<barkink> i cant play another sound file while using mplayer
<Ryu010> i think so
<mixed> is it possible to install kicker-kickoff in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and leave all settings but the driver name as default..... make that "nvidia"
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<barkink> and if i am playing sthng else, i get "[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" this error from mplayer while trying to play sthng
<Ryu010> do i have to enter a identifier for my card?
<kadam> Is there a note-taking application for Kubuntu, similar to M$' One-Note?
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's why i recommend -phigh
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: so true...
<Daisuke_Ido> kadam: you want a program similar to microsoft's offering, yet you degrade the concept of MS and anything they might offer by abbreviating it M$.  i have now seen the ultimate hypocrisy.  thanks for playing, don't forget to try our home game!
<Daisuke_Ido> but other than that...  i'm not sure i've seen anything that would really fit the bill
<Ryu010> do i have to enter a identifier for my card?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: nope
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: leave everything as default
<nosrednaekim> except the driver
<mar0976> hello together
<mar0976> i have a problem
<mar0976> i want to copy one file to many folders
<mar0976> cp blaaa /* doesnt work
<Ryu010> alright i am done, now do i reboot?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: yah... give it a shot
<mar0976> cp -f .directory music/*/  doesn work
<mar0976> can you help me?
<kadam> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks, as far as I know the $ in M$ refers to money, which they have plenty of.  By asking if there is something similar to one of their offerings, I was more insinuating my support for non-$ based developers by seeing whether or not I would be reinventing the wheel should I decide on such an application as being the focus of my own development efforts.  But, thanks for the second answer...
<Ryu010> how would i get the touch screen to work?]
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010: thats a whole nother can of worms :)
<Ryu010> lol
<Ryu010> want to open it?
<Ryu010> ahh no wifi :(
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ryu010> wow
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... sorry
<fatguy> Cannot find the 7.04 ISO to download--does anyone know where to find a copy for download?
<kadam> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<fatguy> nobody ever cares about the fatguy's problems..
 * kiba feel terrible
<kiba> I want my kde4 install!
<ahmos> :o
<kiba> http://pastie.caboo.se/146050
<kiba> I got this problem
<fatguy> kde4 is awesome...
<yotux> kde 4 is something else I will give you that
 * AMcBain decides he will wait until it is stable.
<yotux> fatguy how are you running it
<kiba> can anybody please help me?
<kiba> I tried purging it from my system
<kiba> and it won't work
<Ryu010> alright well thanks for you help everyone :P
<Ryu010> bye
<yotux> kiba: did you install kde4 before you are install it again?
<fatguy> yotux: I just tested it out on the opensuse livecd.. I'd consider it still beta.. but looks like it'll be really good when all its apps are out..
<yotux> I installed it on kubuntu
<kiba> I think so..I don't know?
<yotux> I rember seeing something about the RC release not compatible with the roll out on the 11th
<fatguy> the most important concept, in my view, is definitely tagging files based on their individual histories then being able to query for the files you want.
<yotux> I would use apt-get remove kde4-core followed by a autoclean
<yotux> then try re-installing
<kiba> won't work
<yotux> fatguy: I load into kde4 and every thing seem larger on this display what where your thoughts
<yotux> I run 1400x900 res
<yotux> icons where huge for me
<yotux> kiba:  I can't debug for you at the moment,  I am running other apt scripts at the moment
<kiba> good night
<yotux> good evening
<rayne3rr0r> can I get help with kubuntu on my lapto
<rayne3rr0r> laptop*
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<norv> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<el_taco> anyone here use a board with AMD northbridge?
<rayne3rr0r> in kubuntu my kde won't start
<rayne3rr0r> fatal I0 error
<rayne3rr0r> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/rayne/ .Xauthority
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, remove .Xauthority and don't use sudo with graphical applications
<rayne3rr0r> how do I do that
<rayne3rr0r> ok I removed it and tried to start the gui but it didn't work
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, what does it tell you?
<rayne3rr0r> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/rayne/ .Xuthority
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, you must remove it.
<rayne3rr0r> I did do that
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, log in a console and rm .Xauthority
<rayne3rr0r> rm: cannot remove .Xauthority : No such file or directory
<ahmos> hi everybody, i've installed limewire and frostwire..but frostwire didn't work,anyboy can help me plz?
<ol_dude67> what is the error with frostwire?
<Roy_M> Hi, I am just wondering where the best place to ask about iperf might be?
<rayne3rr0r> no0tic I removed the file and I still can't get into kde
<ahmos> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<ahmos> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<ahmos> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<ahmos> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<ahmos> java version "1.6.0_03"
<ahmos> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<ahmos> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode)
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, same error?
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, try creating a new user and logging in with that
<rayne3rr0r> ok
<rayne3rr0r> should I work in recovery mode?
<no0tic> rayne3rr0r, no
<dangaio> hello, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10
<dangaio> It said that there was a distribution upgrade and I ran it.
<dangaio> Now it is  stuck on installing upgrade and it's been at 0% for the past 20 minutes.  Is this ok?
<rayne3rr0r> no0tic xauth: timeout in locking authority file //.serverauth.5174
<rayne3rr0r> xauth: timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority
<rayne3rr0r> gives me the same error
<Agent_bob> ok that artical explains why the live CD is hanging with "permission denied" error messages.    it's because the latest liveCD tries to automount all connected file systems.     bad move ubuntu!
<dangaio> should I kill this process/application?
<Agent_bob> rayne3rr0r user will not have permission to touch //.*   do you mean ~/.Xauthority  ?
<rayne3rr0r> nope that's what it said
<Agent_bob> then either the error message is wrong or you found a bug.   cause nothing should be trying to touch //.*
<rayne3rr0r> "XI0: fatal I0 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on Xserver ":0.0"
<rayne3rr0r>        after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining" is what I get when I try to startx
<ol_dude67> ahmos,did you upgrade your java first then install frostwire?
<Agent_bob> rayne3rr0r look for the   EE   just before that, if there is one
<rayne3rr0r> there isn't one
<Agent_bob> hmmmm.    did you just install a vidio driver ?
<rayne3rr0r> the restricted driver?
<Agent_bob> any ?
<rayne3rr0r> yesterday
<Agent_bob> and this is the first reboot ?
<rayne3rr0r> nope
<rayne3rr0r> I rebooted fine yesterday
<Agent_bob> k
<el_taco> anyone here use a board with AMD northbridge? I'm looking for a new board and wonder if there's any compatibility issues
<Agent_bob> rayne3rr0r that seems to be a xorg.conf misconfiguration error.    you may have to reconfigure it.
<rayne3rr0r> alright how do I go about doing that
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rayne3rr0r> what do I put at "video card's bus identifier"
<Agent_bob> the default should be correct
<rayne3rr0r> do I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Agent_bob> no
<ol_dude67> how do you change the keyboard map?
<MarcC> how do I make it so no text-mode stuff about USB appears when I come out of suspend mode?
<rayne3rr0r> woo hoo it worked
<ol_dude67> never mind i found it.
<rayne3rr0r> thanks guys
<Agent_bob> MarcC idk. sorry.
<Agent_bob> and just didn't want you to think you had been totally ignored.
<marcelol> Hello people
<marcelol> Anyone know if/how to get KDE 4 on Feisty ?
 * Agent_bob looks beside him at the case that contains the laptop that hasn't been out of the case in over two months; and wonders if suspend will even work on it...
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<marcelol_> sorry...
<Agent_bob> i don't know about fiesty tho.
<marcelol_> anyone know if it's possible to get KDE 4 on Feisty ?
<marcelol_> Grrrr
<marcelol_> what did you say Agent_bob ?
<Agent_bob> i don't know about fiesty tho.
<ol_dude67> now this is annoying, everytime i hit the shift and backspace key it kicks me back to the login screen
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | marcelol you can install from source i'm sure...
<ubotu> marcelol you can install from source i'm sure...: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<marcelol_> how can I install from source ?
<marcelol_> is there a howto somewhere ?
<Agent_bob> !source | marcelol_
<ubotu> marcelol_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Agent_bob> bah they changed that infonode.
<marcelol_> :(
<Agent_bob> marcelol_ at any rate.   you should check the backports first.  there may be a package for fiesty
<marcelol_> wish there was a package for Feisty
<marcelol_> Hmmm
<marcelol_> where are the backports ?
<Agent_bob> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<marcelol_> excellent
<Agent_bob> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Agent_bob> those infonodes shouldn't be linked like that.
<Agent_bob> 90% of people that want to know about backports are not developers trying to get a package into the repos
<Agent_bob> maybe 99%
<heinkel_111> anybody know about problems with the flickuploadr for digikam?
<epimeth> hi guys... I'm having some trouble installing flash
<epimeth> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<epimeth> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ol_dude67> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Agent_bob> !FlashIssues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ol_dude67> haha
<ol_dude67> that too
<heinkel_111> anybody know about problems with the flickuploadr for digikam?
<marcelol_> what about if I do a "Version Upgrade" using Adept ?
<Agent_bob> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ol_dude67> marcelol_, what are you trying to upgrade the distro or kde?
<Agent_bob> kde was the first target ol_dude67
<ol_dude67> ok thats what i thought
<ol_dude67> had me lost there for a second
<Agent_bob> seems that system to attain, may be on the agenda now
<marcelol_> Well.....I'd prefer just to upgrade KDE, to be honest with you...unless there's something really compelling in Hardy
<marcelol_> Feisty's been plenty stable for me....
<Agent_bob> claydoh: i need to reboot to get information on a bug...   so i'll be back      (maybe)
<Agent_bob> claydoh = oh,    stupid nick completion.
<ol_dude67> i dont know for sure but with all the crashes i had with kde4 i think ill let it rest for awhile before i switch back to it.but thats my thought.
<marcelol_> oh ? 4 misbehaving ?
<marcelol_> ok...maybe I'll let it be then
<ol_dude67> well it was for me
<ol_dude67> and ive heard others talk about it as well you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<apparle> Sometimes my system just hangs (when I am doing nothing special) and I have to reboot!! What ot do
<ol_dude67> apparle, what video card are you using?
<apparle> ol_dude67: ATI Radeon Express 200
<TheWhiteRook> speaking of KDE4, is it better now than it was when they first released it?
<ol_dude67> TheWhiteRook, i think they have another release coming out in febuary
<TheWhiteRook> sweet, thanx
<ol_dude67> apparle, do you have the driver loaded for it?
<apparle> ol_dude67: Yes
<gustavo> hola
<apparle> 'libbonobo2-common' and 'libbonobo2-0' both depend on each other what should I do ??
<Agent_bob> use the forct luke
<Agent_bob> force
<Agent_bob> force it
<Agent_bob> PUSH !
<apparle> libbonobo2-common' and 'libbonobo2-0' both depend on each other what should I do ??: You mean I should ask dpkg to ignore dependency problem
<apparle> Agent_bob: You mean I should ask dpkg to ignore dependency problem
<posingaspopular> hey all, i need the java compiler, which package do I install?
<Agent_bob> apparle:  i just told you.    so stop repeting!             sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libbonobo2-common* /var/cache/apt/archives/libbonobo2-0*
<Agent_bob> you might follow it with    sudo apt-get install -f    to make sure that there are no other issues.
<Dhraakellian> can you do an alternate install from the DVD?
<apparle> Agent_bob: I will try when I am home
<Agent_bob> posingaspopular jcc maybe?   i really don't know.    let me check.
<Agent_bob> ah   gcj - The GNU Java compiler
<Agent_bob> Dhraakellian i think so yes.
<Dhraakellian> gcj or javac?
<Agent_bob> gcj-4.1 - The GNU compiler for Java(TM)
<Agent_bob> javacc - A parser generator for use with Java
<heinkel_111> anybody know about problems with the flickuploadr for digikam?
<apparle> Anybody knows a GUI frontend for MEncoder
<marcelol_> javac
<Agent_bob> !info javac
<ubotu> Package javac does not exist in gutsy
<marcelol_> gcj will give you no end of grief if you try to run things like FrostWire ( oh was I not supposed to talk about that ? )
<Dhraakellian> !info javacc
<ubotu> javacc (source: javacc): A parser generator for use with Java. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0+cvs20070207-3 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 348 kB
<marcelol_> ubotu : nor is it in Feisty....I had to dload it too
<Agent_bob> marcelol_  i was pointing out that it was not packaged for ubuntu.
<marcelol_> oh...gotcha Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> or by ubuntu  as case may be.
<Agent_bob> !find gcj
<ubotu> Found: ecj-gcj, gcj, gcj-4.2, gcj-4.2-base, java-gcj-compat (and 61 others)
<Juliette33> hello all
<Juliette33> http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/11/90/17/15/fgdh10.jpg --- an example from exotics.heavenforum.com... http://exotics.heavenforum.com .....
<Juliette33> http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/11/90/17/15/fgdh10.jpg --- an example from exotics.heavenforum.com... http://exotics.heavenforum.com .......
<ol_dude67> well thats not going to work...any one wanna get an op?
<ol_dude67> dang
<Agent_bob> ops we need a kline on Juliette@88.232.52.7
<ol_dude67> Agent_bob, is that all you have to do to get an op?
<TheWhiteRook> I tried to install KDE 4 using the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php, but when I tried to do the install kde4-core, it said it couldn't find the package.
<Agent_bob> ol_dude67 if that * was still here, i'd have said !ops which is all that is required.  but just ops will probably be noticed,   i know that some set their irc clients to key on "ops"
<ol_dude67> ok ill have to remember that.
<posingaspopular> Agent_bob: yea i have jcc
<posingaspopular> it's still not compiling
<Agent_bob> ol_dude67 don't abuse it.   but use it if needed
<ol_dude67> TheWhiteRook, did you try sudo aptitude install kde4-core?
<Agent_bob> posingaspopular  <Agent_bob> ah   gcj - The GNU Java compiler
<TheWhiteRook> I used apt-get
<TheWhiteRook> hey it worked, Agent_bob
<TheWhiteRook> thanx
<TheWhiteRook> wait
<TheWhiteRook> no it didn't
<posingaspopular> Agent_bob: ahhh ive been lied to. the windows folks use 'javac program.java' whereas I need to do javacc program.java
<TheWhiteRook> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<TheWhiteRook> ah
<ol_dude67> Agent_bob, i dont even usually worry about it as someone else always beats me to it. lmao
<posingaspopular> kthanks i got it now, have to go fix my errors
<TheWhiteRook> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kde4-core"
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | TheWhiteRook been here ?
<ubotu> TheWhiteRook been here ?: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<TheWhiteRook> not today...
<ol_dude67> TheWhiteRook, or you could use the adept manager as well i just checked and its in the search for it.
<TheWhiteRook> I'll check
<TheWhiteRook> ol_dude67: mmm there's a whole bunch of kde4 stuff, but no kde4-core
<ol_dude67> hmmm thats odd i have it.
<TheWhiteRook> mmm
<TheWhiteRook> it'd probably come up for you if you tried apt-get or aptitude
<Agent_bob> update
<TheWhiteRook> oh yeah!
<TheWhiteRook> der.
<TheWhiteRook> I'll try that.
<ol_dude67> lol
<TheWhiteRook> GAH When will my bathroom mate learn that she can't sing for shit?
<TheWhiteRook> sorry, just had to throw that out.
<Agent_bob> no.  you didn't have too...
<Agent_bob> !language | TheWhiteRook
<ubotu> TheWhiteRook: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheWhiteRook> sorry
<TheWhiteRook> it was bothring me
<ol_dude67> ya have to watch the language in here.
<TheWhiteRook> only need to tell me once :P
<ol_dude67> ah i wasnt telling you was just making a statement.
<adrock358> I need to make use of your genius here fellas.  my wireless only works with the livecd.  i found out what i have to do to make it work, but, i have to download all possible upgrades to my system first...I've done this already and it works.  So, I'm back at step one again, and I need to download all upgrades.  Except I need to do it manually, via a disk.  I have to do this because I can't plug in to the internet.  All I have is
<ol_dude67> i have caught myself doing it as well.:(
<TheWhiteRook> yeah, but so did Agent_bob via that ubotu thing
<adrock358> Anybody got any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> adrock358 your post turncated at "All I have is"
<TheWhiteRook> odd. Adept_update thing tells me I've got no updates to get, but whenI do apt-get upgrade, it tells me I have 28...
<adrock358> agent_bob.  hmmm.  the last line was all i have is livecd.  thanks.
<Agent_bob> update != upgrade
<TheWhiteRook> :P sorry
<Agent_bob> adrock358 apt-move   i think is the script you might want.
<TheWhiteRook> Agent_bob: The apt-get update thing worked. thanx
<Agent_bob> adrock358 no apt-zip
<Agent_bob> TheWhiteRook welcome.
<Agent_bob> !apt-zip | adrock358
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !info apt-zip | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<adrock358> thewhiterook.  yeah dog.  definitely two different things.  not sure what the diff is though
 * Agent_bob wonders whether to explain that one or not......
<adrock358> agent_bob.  i'm lost dog.  what will i do with this apt-zip once i download it.  i'll start it right now.
<TheWhiteRook> I think when you do update, it updates the lists of packages, but when you do upgrade, it installs the.... upgrades.... of packages you already have
<Agent_bob> TheWhiteRook correct.
<TheWhiteRook> though that "I think" is a pretty definite one.
<TheWhiteRook> lol, yay! do I win?
<Agent_bob> no
<adrock358> thewhierook.  i say you win bro
<TheWhiteRook> awwwww *goes away to find somewhere where explanations are more appreciated*
<TheWhiteRook> yay!
<adrock358> thewhiterook.  no prob.  anything i can do, you-know.
<Agent_bob> adrock358 what you do with the package is install it and read the man page     what you do in here is stop calling people names.
<TheWhiteRook> *celebrates* (by the way, replace bro with sis...:P)
<adrock358> agent_bob who did i call names?
<apparle> TheWhiteRook: What's the fuss! I have not seen such a heated discussion here for a long time
<TheWhiteRook> fuss?
<TheWhiteRook> I'm just in a social mood... :P
<adrock358> agenagent_bob how do i get apt-zip?
<Agent_bob> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Agent_bob> use the url and dirrect dl ^
<adrock358> agent_bob thank you
<apparle> TheWhiteRook: Why are you going to use apt-zip ( I wannna tweak it too)
<adrock358> agent_bob were you serious about the names?
<adrock358> apparle  i am
<TheWhiteRook> apparle: I'm not using apt-zip...
<adrock358> agent_bob.  I swore off this one kid once.  but he totally deserved it.  you weren't there, were you?  i was in ubuntu-massachusetts as I believe
<Agent_bob> adrock358 i realize that in your vernacular calling someone a dog is a minor thing.  but in some cultures around the world that is quite an insult.   and you must remember that any irc channel is a world wide forum
<adrock358> agent_bob.  in my culture "dog" is not minor.  It is a term of endearment.  If I offended you sir, I apologize sincerely.  Thanks.                      -Adam
<apparle> 'apt-zip creates a script that uses wget to download the files; easily translated to a msdos script' This is the information I get from ubuntu chatroom. I have a box of kubuntu without net and a box with Windows XP at work. Can anybody help
<adrock358> apparle.  hlwp with what?  it sounds like you have it under control?
<adrock358> Apparle.  Oh.  you want to use it?
<adrock358> Apparle.  let's do it together because I am doing it right now.  First, find removeable media.  2nd, download apt zip from synaptic.  Then we will continue.
<apparle> adrock358: I have a removable 1GB USB drive. I will download apt-zip
<adrock358> agent_bob.  i can't find apt zip on my comp once i d/l'd it.  running "zip," does nothing.
<adrock358> apparle.  ok.  agent_bob is helping me too.  it sounds like it is self-explanatory once you run apt-zip
<Agent_bob> "kubuntu without net" <^> may be totally without networking, in which case you will have to use the url http://packages.ubuntu.com to first get apt-zip and transfer it to the linux box.
<Agent_bob> @apparle ^
<Agent_bob> adrock358 i don't know where you downloaded it to, or how.    care to fill in some blanks for me ?
<adrock358> agent_bob.  i used synaptic.  d/l'd and installed it.  but i can't run it now.
<apparle> adrock358: I am on a Windows XP box. Will I get it on packages.ubuntu.com  This site I use for all other packages
<apparle> next wht to do
<adrock358> apparle.  get it here
<adrock358> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<adrock358> apparle.  yes you'll get it on packages.ubuntu.com if you do a search for it
<Agent_bob> dpkg -L apt-zip | less      < adrock358 that will list all the files that the package installed and give their location.
<apparle> Next what
<apparle> Agent_bob: not understood
<adrock358> apparle.  you are on win xp?  ---agentbob or someone else may need to assist you.  i recommend reading all there is about apt-zip from ubuntu pages first before asking for help.
<Agent_bob> adrock358 but you probably want to save the package from the package cache, to move it to the system that isn't networked.    /var/cache/apt/archives/apt-zip*
<adrock358> agent_bob.  I install apt-zip on the UN-NETWORKED box?
<apparle> I have the .deb file for apt-zip. I will install when I am home. What next
<Agent_bob> ok.   then   you should be able to view the man page    man apt-zip
<adrock358> apparle.  i don't know.  perhaps come back then into the irc chat room and ask for help.
<apparle> Agent_bob: Not right now but when I am home
<apparle> adrock358 & Agent_bob: I wanna ask you people that can I use apt-zip such that I get the downloads from a XP box and install it at home
<adrock358> apparle.  you got to download the packages you want to install first.  then use apt-zip to transfer them to disk, then go home, and install them on your linux box.  how to do all these steps however, I am not sure.
<Agent_bob> apparle yes you install apt-zip at home and apt-zip-list <package_name>    and use the script it generates to then fetch the packages you need.
<adrock358> agent_bob.  thank you for your help.  I am too tired to do this tonight.
<adrock358> agent_bob.  apparle.  Good night fellas.
<Agent_bob> adrock358 k.
<TheWhiteRook> night
<apparle> adrock358: Just a second: Tell me will the script work for Windows
<adrock358> thewhiterook.  goodnight see you later.
<apparle> adrock358: be thanks for help
<apparle> adrock358: bye thanks for help
<apparle> Agent_bob: How to convert script in linux to msdos script
<Agent_bob> apparle well the line ends can be converted with   unix2dos <filename>    i'm not sure if the syntax is all compatable or not...
<Agent_bob> see i don't do windows.  so i'm not very savy in that area
<MilitantPotato> I just sorted konq not mounting ntfs drives on my system
 * MilitantPotato golf clap
<sco50000> what is the root password for the kubuntu fiesty 7.04 live cd?
<Hydrogen> there isn't.
<hsystemxX> sco50000 , password =  livecd
<Hydrogen> uhh no
<sco50000> hsystemxX: that didn't work
<MilitantPotato> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hydrogen> there isn't one.
<hsystemxX> Hydrogen, if you log out in a live cd
<hsystemxX> to login you need a password (system password)
<hsystemxX> password = livecd
<Hydrogen> then you don't need the root password to log in
<Hydrogen> and the root password is what was requested
<Hydrogen> please, answer the question, not what you think the question may possibly mean
<hsystemxX> root pass in kubuntu is the same as user password...
<hsystemxX> i know what im talking.
<Hydrogen> no
<Hydrogen> it isn't.
<Hydrogen> and you don't./
<MilitantPotato> nah, sudo password is, if the user is in that group, if I'm guessing right
<hsystemxX> yes i know, he is not doing passwd and setting root, but the live cd password works as system password.
<Hydrogen> right
<Hydrogen> but not the root password
<Hydrogen> the question was, "what is the root password"
<Hydrogen> it wasn't "What is the password for the user"
<Hydrogen> you cannot login as root with the password "livecd"
<hsystemxX> yeah but use your logic, is a livecd... he is asking the default password of the livecd which is livecd.
<Hydrogen> you cannot su to root with the password "livecd"
<Hydrogen> no, he's asking for the root password
<Hydrogen> it says it right in the question!
<hsystemxX> well there is no root pass so, it isnt root password.
<MilitantPotato> I'll turn this internet around if you two don't stop.
<Hydrogen> exactly!
<Agent_bob> apparle here is an example of the scripts generated by apt-zip-list   if you are interested in looking  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d318125af
<hsystemxX> so he is not asking root password... follow you logic LOL
<Hydrogen> no
<Hydrogen> he was asking for the root password
<Hydrogen> because, most linux distrobutions have a root password
<Hydrogen> and one would assume that *buntu does as well
<Hydrogen> that would be why there is a factoid about it
<hsystemxX> livecd doesnt have root password. But if you want to manage the livecd, the root password LIKE* is livecd.
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato is it really two of them?  or just one guy arguing with himself ?
<Hydrogen> that would not be me
<Hydrogen> my intelligence is just a bit higher
<Hydrogen> :/
<Agent_bob> :)
<Hydrogen> & i'm rite
<MilitantPotato> hyn=hydrogen@ignorance.campus.alfred.edu
<MilitantPotato> oops
<Hydrogen> well
<Hydrogen> now that I won that conversation
<Hydrogen> i'm off again
<Agent_bob> "won that conversation"   lol
<Agent_bob> that does seem to be how some view it....      how sad.
<Agent_bob> Hydrogen what ya workin' on now?
<Hydrogen> well
<Hydrogen> I was going to prepare for sleep
<Hydrogen> it being late and all
<Agent_bob> oh.   well let me wish ya a plesent and restful one then.
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: Yea on the first bit & I agree
<TheWhiteRook> not auto away nick?
<NotAutoAwayNick> just in case you were wondrin!
<Agent_bob> long story, i'm sure.       but the short of it is, away messages are frowned upon in here.    (by the opers not by me.)
<NotAutoAwayNick> which is why it wasn't an auto away message
<Agent_bob> @TheWhiteRook ^
<NotAutoAwayNick> It was a willing decision to change to a nickname that more appropriatly represented my position on the world
<NotAutoAwayNick> at this current time
<Agent_bob> padentic too
<holyguyver> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<holyguyver> Why is Kubuntu Hardy not going to be LTS?
<Agent_bob> why should it be? it's only 2 years from the first LTS
<MilitantPotato> Because it wouldn't be as awsome.
<no0tic> Agent_bob, ubuntu will
<holyguyver> So when will Kubuntu's next LTS be?
<NotAutoAwayNick> I would say that one of the primary reasons is a) No one wants to commit to supporting kde3.5 for five more years, and b) No one wants to commit to supporting kde 4.0 for five more years
<Agent_bob> no0tic ?
<NotAutoAwayNick> and as such, it makes more sense to wait for a release of kde that makes sense to support for five years
<NotAutoAwayNick> this is, however, just a guess
<holyguyver> Why not commit to supporting KDE4 for the next 5 years?
<NotAutoAwayNick> I didn't say that
<NotAutoAwayNick> I said kde4.0
<holyguyver> O I get you, as in they may be willing to support 4.1 or 4.3 or whatever when it comes out :)
<NotAutoAwayNick> right
<Agent_bob> wait.    support kde for 5 years   no.   that's not how LTS works
<NotAutoAwayNick> well
<NotAutoAwayNick> even three years
<NotAutoAwayNick> whatever it is on the desktop
<Agent_bob> 5 year support is only for server    and server is gui'less
<Agent_bob> yes 3 year.
<NotAutoAwayNick> it doesn't change the underlying fact :)
<NotAutoAwayNick> or underlying guess
<Agent_bob> oh maybe that "<Agent_bob> padentic too"  was for me not you....
<NotAutoAwayNick> i'm sure there were other reasons
<NotAutoAwayNick> and I have a feeling we will see another lts release sometime before the dapper one runs out
<Agent_bob> 9.6
<holyguyver> Is there a blog entry or wiki page that discusses the reasonings?
<NotAutoAwayNick> yes
<Agent_bob> well 9.4   tenative,  9.6 likely
<NotAutoAwayNick> riddels blog and jucato's blog talks about it
<holyguyver> can you give me a link?
<NotAutoAwayNick> no
<NotAutoAwayNick> google can though
<holyguyver> okay :p
<NotAutoAwayNick> they are both syndicated on planetkde.org
<holyguyver> thanks :)
<_4strO> yo
<Ayabara> does kmail/korganizer have support for receiveing meeting attachments like the ones Outlook makes?
<holyguyver> Okay I am back. I agree with Johnathon Jesse on Kubuntu should release a LTS
<holyguyver> !Hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<holyguyver> !Hi ubotu , it seems that you are the only one in here willing to talk with me :p
<jussi01> !bot | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ol_dude67> lmao
<corporeal> anyone here use funionfs?
<sub[t]rnl> f
<corporeal> yes, f.
<corporeal> funionfs.
<corporeal> the fuse one
<holyguyver> is it possible to make Dolphan defalt to the typing nav instead of the breadcrum?
<noname> Hello, when I edit a file, a backup file is created automatically, is there a way to disable this?
<noname> oh, got that... kate creates a backup file when the file is changed, I can turn it off in kate's settings...
<holyguyver> great, now does anyone know an answer to my question? :p
<jussi01> holyguyver: which question?
<holyguyver>  is it possible to make Dolphan defalt to the typing nav instead of the breadcrum?
<jussi01> huh?
<holyguyver> the file manager it has an option to either nav through the url type nav or through a crum nav, but it defalts to crum
<ol_dude67> ok is it just me or is it a setting that when you hit the shift key and the backspace key at the same time it boots you back to login screen?
<MilitantPotato> that's XGL
<ol_dude67> oh hmmm do i need it, cause that setting is making me mad.lol
<Ayabara> ah. I've been wondering which keys I accidentally have pushed to make that happen..
<jussi01> Ayabara: also ctrl alt backspace does it
<ol_dude67> well im glad im not the only one that that has happened too.
<ol_dude67> jussi01, i knew about that one.
<MilitantPotato> there's a way to disable it ol_dude67 but I lost the command
<MilitantPotato> check google
<Ayabara> jussi01: that one I know of, but I couldn't understand how I managed to hit that combo by accident :-)
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato, i can kill it with ps -e
<MilitantPotato> don't kill XGL
<ol_dude67> oh ok
<ol_dude67> lol
<Ayabara> shift-backspace explains it :-)
<MilitantPotato> your desktop will go away :)
<holyguyver> So any way I can change the defalt nav in dolphan?
<MilitantPotato> If you're using compiz or another window manager
<ol_dude67> no im just using kde
<ol_dude67> well hold on ill check
<jessie> hey guys
<ol_dude67> well i have got to find out how to kill it, i have done it 6 times today alone.
<jesse_> i just replaced kwin with enlightenment but am unsure of how to access the enlightenment menus to install themes etc.  Any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<izzyb_> how do I go about restarting the kde mediamanager if it crashes?
<sub[t]rnl> jesse_➜ might want to join #e for enlightenment support
<izzyb_> I was trying to unmount a thumb drive when something went wrong and now when I view the storage media, I see an error at the bottom
<jesse_> thanks sub[t]rnl i'll give it a shot
<izzyb_> 'The KDE mediamanager is not running'
<ol_dude67> well i found a page for fiesty but not for 7.10 dang it.
 * izzyb_ knows rebooting fixes the problem, but this isn't windows, so that shouldn't be the answer
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<ol_dude67> could always log out and restart x
<sub[t]rnl> or sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 libdbus-1.so.3.3.0
<sub[t]rnl> (maybe)
<ol_dude67> anyone have a guess on how to shut off the setting XGL that sends you back to the login screen by hitting the shift and backspace key?
<ol_dude67> cause as bad as i typo and hit the backspace key to fix it, its a pain.
<sub[t]rnl> in your xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> Option “DontZap” “yes”
<ol_dude67> oh i dont want to have to do that.
<ol_dude67> crap how do i get to it in kubuntu? i know how in slack but not kubuntu.
<sub[t]rnl> gonna have to get your hands dirty one of these days ol_dude67
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<sub[t]rnl> its in /etc/X11/
<sub[t]rnl> add it between Section “ServerFlags” and Endsection at the bottom
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, i know how, and im use to getting my hands dirty, i run slack as well.
<sub[t]rnl> ah, thats right I remember you saying that
<sub[t]rnl> my bad
<sub[t]rnl> too many faces around here
<ol_dude67> just not to use to kubuntu, it has some difference to it.
<sub[t]rnl> aye
<sangeli> Hi, I just installed kubuntu and when running Adept I get this strage error: "Another process is using the packaging system database. Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? If I say yes, it crashes. Even when I reboot I get the same issue. Not a nice start. What to do to fix it?
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, in quotes?
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ yup, just how I typed it
<ol_dude67> ty
<sangeli> Please help if someone knows how to solve it. Thanks
<sub[t]rnl> its not case sensitive though.  Not sure if anything in xorg.conf is.
<Ayabara> I get some bad beeps even though I have turned off all sound notifications. Whe I do "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr" they disappear. How can I make this change permanent?
<sub[t]rnl> Ayabara➜ add it to /etc/modules
<sub[t]rnl> pcspkr that is
<sub[t]rnl> wait, your removing right
<Ayabara> sub[t]rnl: yep :-)
<jussi01> !adeptfix | sangeli
<ubotu> sangeli: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ol_dude67> well if i get booted you know what happened.lmao
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> Ayabara➜ blacklist it in /etc/modprob.d/blacklist
<sangeli> jussi01: what do I answer to sudo dpkg question among *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<ol_dude67> lol im back
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ need to restart x for it to take effect anyway :>
<ol_dude67> ah ok
<ol_dude67> lol
<sangeli> what do I answer to sudo dpkg question among *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<Ayabara> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<sangeli> Y o I  : per installare la versione del responsabile del pacchetto
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, thanks alot
<sub[t]rnl> anytime
<sangeli> anyway, I opted for default option
<panfist> im trying to remote into a fresh kubuntu machine on my network and it worked before, but i just rebooted it and now I am getting "connection refused"
<sangeli> I solved the problme and thank you. One last question: From Adept, how to find out if I have the most current version? I ask this because after I finished installing kubuntu I got a message saying that there was a new kubuntu version and now I am unable to find out if I could installit
<sangeli> cna someone tell me this too, please?
<ol_dude67> if you open adept manager at top it says it.
<sangeli> nevermind. I will reboot and wait for the system to tell me if I have to upgrade
<sangeli> thank you for your help
<ol_dude67> that person will be back, lmao
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<ol_dude67> i have just one more thing bugging me, when i leave the computer instead of it going into the screen saver mode it just goes to black screen why?
<ol_dude67> and how do i fix it.
<ol_dude67> oops?
<sub[t]rnl> probably power managment
<ol_dude67> i checked..and checked and checked been like this for about a month now.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, what did you check? guidance-power-manager or whatever?
<ol_dude67> let me check again but.
<TheWhiteRook> do you know how to get that panel at the bottom back in KDE 4? I tried to use a widget that needed OpenGL (which I don't have) and it crashed plasma, and now I just have a bunch of widgets floating around with no idea how to get them back in a bar
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, in system settings
<sub[t]rnl> TheWhiteRook➜ try running plasma-kde4 & from konsole
<sub[t]rnl> or from alt + f2
<TheWhiteRook> with the &?
<sub[t]rnl> TheWhiteRook➜ well, that just frees the konsole backup, detaching the process
<TheWhiteRook> ohhhhh awesome. I didn't know one could do that...
<sub[t]rnl> mhmm
<TheWhiteRook> thing is though, I think plasma's running, cuz I do have the widgets, I just can't find any way to put them in a bar like they are by default
<sub[t]rnl> ol_dude67➜ make sure everythings ok in the guidance-power-manager, the little lightning bolt icon
<kadam> I'm getting the error "Class contains Q_OBJECT macro but does not inherit from QObject".  Even if I delete the macro from my class definition, I still get the error... Does anyone know what might be going on?
<TheWhiteRook> sub[t]rnl: nothing happened.
<sub[t]rnl> TheWhiteRook➜ if you want to return to default, you could mv .kde4/ .kde4.backup (that will restore -everything- to default settings though)
<kadam> oops, sorry, apparently I don't automatically switch to new channels 8)
<TheWhiteRook> will it automatically make a new kde4 folder?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> better yet
<TheWhiteRook> ?
<TheWhiteRook> better yet what?
<sub[t]rnl> ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<TheWhiteRook> what do I do with it?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, nm, that doesn't look right
<sub[t]rnl> was going to say remove it to get a default plasma
<TheWhiteRook> mm Maybe I'll just reset entire kde4. I haven't done much to it, so
<sub[t]rnl> okies
<sigma_> does anyone know how to enable the onboard wireless on a ibm thinkpad t41 laptop?
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless > sigma_
<appelza> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m143/bcamp85/they-see-me-rollin-they-hatin.jpg
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: not in kubuntu, lol. i mean how to switch it on with the keyboard
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_➜ hold down fn and smash the fkeys
<sub[t]rnl> till it lights up
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<TheWhiteRook> sub[t]rnl: emilsedgh from #kubuntu-kde4 said to run rm ~/.kde4/share/config/*plasma*;killall plasma;plasma
<TheWhiteRook> and it worked
<sub[t]rnl> cool
<TheWhiteRook> if anyone asks again :P
<sub[t]rnl> right on
<sigma_> what does error 18 in grub mean? i just ran a clean install of kubuntu, how can it have a error
<jussi01> sigma_: have you googled it?
<ol_dude67> ya i thought they were making a new release in about 6 days.
<sigma_> jussi01: yeah but don't have a clue what they are talking about > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html
<jussi01> sigma_: is it an older  machine?
<ol_dude67> he needs to change the bios settings is what i seen
<sub[t]rnl> or better yet create a boot partition
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<ol_dude67> said something about using lba for the hard drive.
<ol_dude67> sub[t]rnl, or that too
<sigma_> jussi01: its a ibm thinkpad t41, not that old, even has a centrino processor
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: can i do that in ubiqity?
<sub[t]rnl> wth is ubiqity
<jussi01> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.8 (gutsy), package size 1966 kB, installed size 7448 kB
<sigma_> the kubuntu installer
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ hrm, ill be
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_➜ not sure
<sub[t]rnl> fdisk user here.
<jussi01> sigma_: should be - when you do the partitioning
<ol_dude67> well atleast its an ibm, there are some new boards that are vista only i have seen.
<sigma_> jussi01: yeah il just say i want to do it manually hey?
<jussi01> sigma_: I imagine so
<sigma_> ol_dude67: what setting did you say needed to be changed in bios?
<ol_dude67> well when i googled it, it said to change hard drive setting to lba
<sigma_> whats lba?
<sigma_> jussi01: how big should i make the boot partition?
<f00f> Is anyone else getting like weird random crashes using the NVIDIA drivers on an intel core2, x86 system with kubuntu gutsy?
<jussi01> f00f: not i
<jussi01> mind you I dont have a shiny system like that
<ol_dude67> its a type of hard drive probably a maxtor or something owned by them
<f00f> Somtimes monitor suspends indefinitely, without responding to mouse movement, keyboard.  Sometimes garbage and a half-cursor appearing in the top left corner of the screen.
<ol_dude67> foof, kde3 or 4?
<f00f> ol_dude67: kde3
<ol_dude67> wow
<sub[t]rnl> the garbage sounds like the systray icons not docking in kicker
<f00f> no beryl/compiz
<ol_dude67> 64 bit?
<f00f> ol_dude67: nah, 32-bit
<ol_dude67> or plain kubuntu?
<ol_dude67> wow and really wow.
<f00f> Do I need to run 64-bit? I've got 4GB ram?
<ol_dude67> how long ago of an install?
<ol_dude67> yes
<f00f> Just yesterday.
<ol_dude67> it wont see 4 gig
<f00f> ol_dude67: how's 64-bit in terms of availability of apps and stability?
<ol_dude67> wait that is slack im thinking of, or someone else correct me
<sub[t]rnl> no, your right ol_dude67
<ol_dude67> wow,..im right lmao
<f00f> I've only ever heard bad things about it so I'm a bit nervous
<DreadKnight> stdin: welcome :D
<sigma_> um guys what type of partition is a boot partition? because there are only ext2 and ext3 available in the installer
<DreadKnight> sigma_: "/"
<ol_dude67> i use ext3 but you can choose what ever
<sub[t]rnl> thats the root partition, dk
<DreadKnight> yup
<stdin> DreadKnight: hey :)
<DreadKnight> mount point
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, he is needing a boot partition before a certain cylinder, cause his bios is old and can't read the kernel
<ol_dude67> ok well im out of here for the night you all take it easy on the flip side:D
<f00f> and another question, since I'm still n00b to 64-bit.. I'm on Intel, can I install the kubuntu amd64 build?
<sub[t]rnl> lates ol_dude67
<ol_dude67> foof, thats for 64 bit not just amd, atleast that is what i have been told.sub laters
<jussi01> f00f: yep
<sigma_> would boot be a smaller partition with the mount point set as /boot ?
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_➜ aye
<f00f> I'll try it then, because I want to see all my 4GB....  but where can I look to find out if: emu10k1 drivers are supported?
<f00f> because that'll be a showstopper
<f00f> I guess I can find out when I boot the livecd lol
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: does that mean yes? :)
<sub[t]rnl> yup, sorry
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<sub[t]rnl> sebastian^➜ morning
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: how big should the boot partition be?
<sub[t]rnl> tiny
<sub[t]rnl> 50megs
<sub[t]rnl> and some would consider that overkill
<jussi01> sigma_: and it should be the first one on the drive
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, important ^^
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: so a 50mb ext3 partition with /boot as the mount point at the beginning of the disk should do it?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sener> hi
<sigma_> ok il make sure its the first one, but how will the installer know that it must install grub there?
<jussi01> !hi | sener
<ubotu> sener: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sener> thanks
<jussi01> sigma_: you can specify where to install grub
<sub[t]rnl> yup, you can take care of all that after you have created the partition
<sub[t]rnl> need to mount it, copy your current /boot over, then you can get in the grub shell and have it setup in the new partition
<sub[t]rnl> or use grub-install
<sub[t]rnl> ok, im getting some shuteye.  take care men.
<sigma_> jussi01: can i specify that in the installer?
<jussi01> sigma_: right at the end, it asks you where you want to install grub...
<sigma_> jussi01: yeah do i change that from hd0 (the default) to sda2 (my boot partition at the beginning of the drive)?
<kirkt> hey guys. ive just had  computer crash, and i want to reinstall lateset kubuntu. should i wait till a version with kde4 go out ?
<jussi01> kirkt: you will be waiting a while... till april...
<kirkt> ah ok
<sigma_> jussi01: will my config above be correct?
<jussi01> kirkt: it is available, but its not exactly stable.
<jussi01> sigma_: I dont know, Im not at your pc
<jussi01> sigma_: try it and see ;)
<sigma_> ok
<sigma_> jussi01: it said "running grub install (sda2)" then a popup box came up saying fatal error
<sigma_> any ideas?
<sigma_> i went back to the installer and it changed the mount point from /boot to /media/sda2 for that boot partition that i created
<sigma_> it appears to have copied some stuff across to it as well
<val0> check this out: http://pastebin.ca/887401
<sigma_> val0: why did you post that?
<val0> because i was reading pastebin and stumbled on it
<val0> trying to call the guy to let him know about it
<SlimeyPete> val0: so you just thought you'd post it to a public IRC channel first? ;)
<spoonie> hi all
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<pawan> hi
<appelza> anyone have a good idea for a name for an office park? (probably containing the word clifton)
<appelza> :p
<val0> SlimeyPete: yeh the reason i posted that was because i was hoping that people here would see what can happen if you get your card stolen and where you can find this info
<val0> SlimeyPete: if you go there and check out what happens you can see that "Order1,2,3,4" posts are coming up
<val0> SlimeyPete: every few mins a # comes up
<Lynoure> appelza: try brainstorming that on #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<val0> SlimeyPete: cross site scripting in effect
<appelza> :p
<SlimeyPete> val0: sounds bad
<val0> SlimeyPete: yep and i've tried calling the people and those are their office numbers
<val0> called mastercard and no answer there either
<val0> and i can't find out what site it's coming from
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to change wallpaper
<val0> pawan: right click on your desktop, make sure all your apps are minimized
<val0> pawan: select configure desktop
<pawan> how to change language
<sigma_> jussi01: finally got it installed:)
<sigma_> does anyone know how i can list all the usb devices that are plugged into my computer?
<SlimeyPete> sigma_: lsusb
<bascule> if I want 10.0.0.[1-255] do I say 10.0.0.0/8 or 10.0.0.0/24 ?
<llutz>  /24
<llutz> @ bascule ^^
<stf_> Hi. Is it safe to upgrade libc from 2.3.6 to 2.5 on Dapper Drake?
<val0> how does one install SMB and NFS servers to enable file sharing with an MS machine
<llutz> val0: install samba
<llutz> !samba | val0
<ubotu> val0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<val0> llutz: i have and it's shows up as installed, i also installed samba network viewer
<val0> llutz: when i try to do a simple share through dolphin it tells me that i don't have SMB and NFS servers installed
<llutz> val0: sorry no idea about that GUI-stuff
<val0> llutz: my cli skills are very limited at the moment so i am forced to gui mostly
<vbgunz> I have an intel pentium 4 processor, should I disable the powernowd service from bootup?
<SlimeyPete> vbgunz: I wouldn't bother - it shouldn't cause any trouble
<vbgunz> SlimeyPete: I disabled it, along with a few others "laptop-mode, xorg-wacom, cupsys, etc" ... trying to tweak the system... biggest problem is getting a definitive list of the applications I installed (not what comes with Kubuntu by default)...
<anton__> Have there been any progress on drivers for Radeon Xpress 200m?
<anton__> >.<
<ru_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<SlimG> Is it possible to startup a second "independent" instance of konqeror so I'm able to log into a site I'm allready logged into in my first instance of konqueror?
<emonkey> SlimG, I don't think so, use Opera or Firefox instead.
<SlimG> emonkey: *youck*, anyhow, :) thanks for the reply
<SlimG> Any KDE-based browser suggestions except Konqueror?
<jussi01> SlimG: if you can tell me that, i would be very happy...
<jussi01> SlimG: opera is qt based...
<SlimG> jussi01: well... close... but I _just_ want a browser, not a complete package
<jussi01> SlimG: there is a webkit one under development... but its very basic and I could never could get it to build
<SlimG> jussi01: link?
<comp05> salut
<Dead_Kuzmich> preved
<jussi01> SlimG: dont have it atm, just google for webkit linux
<SlimG> mkay, thanks jussi01
<SlimG> jussi01: Seems like webkit will become the default html engine in konqueror@kde4
<jussi01> SlimG: correct
<cpk1> guys I have a serious problem. some of my key type out two different keys each time I press it and I have no clue what happened
<SlimG> What's the point making D3lphin the default filebrowser when Konqueror imho does a great job at that already?
<llutz> SlimG: one said: "KDE-User wanted it...."
<jussi01> SlimG: see !dolphin for changing it back if you need...
<llutz> SlimG: for some konqi has too much features, they cannot handle. stupid gnome-thinking (imho)
<SlimG> :) So noe clear reason for why this choice was made then? like "konqueror beeing too bloated", or "d3lphin beeing extremely quick" etc. ?
<llutz> i don't know
<SlimG> I've asked in #kubuntu-devel , maby they know
<llutz> they should
<SSJ_GZ> SlimG: Dolphin replaces Konqueror in KDE4 as the default file manager as Konqueror is indeed too overloaded with functionality for some people to deal with (many people cite Konqueror as the sole reason they don't use KDE).  I'm assuming the same thinking motivated the Kubuntu devs.
<stdin> SlimG: dolphin will be default in KDE4, making it default in KDE3 gave people a chance to get used to the change. that's why
<SlimG> SSJ_GZ: Thanks for that answer, I thought more people shared my interpretation of simplicity, clearly I'm wrong, and I even agree that D3lphin is a good idea if it'll be loved by KDE newbies
<SSJ_GZ> np
<xen_> Hey im having some trouble backing up my post is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4237570&postcount=497  any help much appreciated
<Judibet> TEST
<Sbucatone> hallo, anyone know how can i set multimedia buttons on toshiba laptop ? if i run xev i can't get any keycode when i press my multimedia buttons
<llutz> Sbucatone: fnfxd loaded?
<Sbucatone> llutz: mm i don't know nothing about fnfxd ...what's about that is a module for kernel ?
<llutz> fnfxd - ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops
<Sbucatone> llutz: do you know where can i get documentation ? or i will search in google
<Sbucatone> wiki
<Sbucatone> llutz: thanks
<llutz> Sbucatone: there are a few more tosh-related packages (toshset, toshutils)
<llutz> Sbucatone: maybe they'll help you
<Sbucatone> llutz: mm i know that stuff i will re-try to set thank you :)
<llutz> i wish you more luck than i had with a Sony vaio-FS laptop :((
<Sbucatone> llutz: the bad thing is in feisty they worked in gutsy no xD
<llutz> Sbucatone: seems to be a lot of stuff, that worked before gutsy came...
<Sbucatone> llutz: xD i hope  hardy  will fix that stuff :)
<llutz> me too
<Sbucatone> llutz: xD damn i must recompile kernel to enable..toshiba acpi...
<Sbucatone> sad
<Sbucatone> thing
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<llutz> Sbucatone: CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m
<llutz> CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m
<Sbucatone> llutz:well but..in fnfx documentation it said recompile your kernel... what's about the last your sentence ?
<llutz> Sbucatone: grep -i toshiba /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic
<llutz> Sbucatone: tosh acpi is configured as module in *ubuntu-kernel, so there should be no need to recompile
<Sbucatone> llutz: ok i see CONFIG etc
<Sbucatone> llutz: ah ok ok with grep i can see that module
<llutz> Sbucatone: sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi
<Sbucatone> no0tic: ui
<Sbucatone> llutz: ..FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<llutz> Sbucatone: this shows you existing toshiba-related modules " modprobe -l '*tosh*' "
<no0tic> Sbucatone, hi
<llutz> Sbucatone: sudo modprobe toshiba
<Sbucatone> llutz: the same error FATAL: Error inserting toshiba (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko): No such device
<llutz> Sbucatone: check "dmesg" for errrors related to toshiba. seems your chipset/acpi-bios isn't supported by this modules :(
<Sbucatone> llutz: ok now i understand ..damned phoenix bios
<Sbucatone> xD
<llutz> Sbucatone: wonder how that worked in feisty...
<Sbucatone> llutz: well i was reading documentation...-.- and i found ...phoenix bios are not supported -.-'' ..me tooo, why feisty yes and gutsy no  mah..
<Sbucatone> no0tic: are you ? italian no0tic
<Sbucatone> llutz: thanks for your support :) i will wait as you  for hardy
<llutz> better luck next time :)
<Karlo>  Best girls in the world - http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139655440
<huseyinkozan>  i want all contents of kdevelop assistant can reachable while i am offline, how can i do it ?
<huseyinkozan> i am using ubuntu
<Marphine> Good Morning Sunshine(s)! Much love from Neko the AMOR kitty to you all!
<Marphine> I'm new to this Kubuntu thing and I think I like it
<carl> hello people looking for a frendly mind to help me with some package add removal problem
<Marphine> it's not without its share of frustrations though. For example I can'
<MarcC> seeking friendly dog lover who likes warm books and long days
<MarcC> carl: what can we do for you - just state the question so ppl can answer it
<Blizzy> Hellow fellow ignorant Pedophiles, have any child porn to share today?
<Marphine> can't launch the included CD/DVD burning package : K3b. When I try to start it it just gives me the "loading" symbol next to the mouse pointer but then... nothing.
<Blizzy> Hellow fellow ignorant Pedophiles, have any child porn to share today?
<MarcC> Marphine: try running from Konsole, see what it says
<Marphine> It *does* appear on the <ctrl><esc> task list but nowhere else
<carl> i find a program i want to install and then i push the apply changes buttom it says There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.  and then the installation complite pops up
<Marphine> Hrm okay MarcC justa sec thx
<BluesKaj> !ops | Blizzy
<ubotu> Blizzy: ops is Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Blizzy> Hellow fellow ignorant Pedophiles, have any child porn to share today?
<MarcC> carl, try launching adept from Konsole by typing 'kdesu adept'
<MarcC> see if it throws any errors
<Marphine> nothing seems to happen. I *don't* get a syntax error... the cursor just drops to the next line the it doesn't give me the standard <username><computername>:~$
<Marphine> to attempt to launch it I just typed "k3b" with no switches or anything
<MarcC> Marphine: I guess you could try a complete removal/reinstall of K3b...along with its config files
<BluesKaj> Marphine, stating the obvious, but have you tried reinstalling K3B ?
<carl> command not found
<numan> i have some problem with adept updater?
<MarcC> carl, did you remove the apostrophes?
<numan> adeptupdater!
<carl> yes I did
<numan> !adeptupdater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptupdater - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<numan> !adept updater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept updater - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MarcC> carl: if it can't find kdesu, that may be sort of a problem
<Marphine> Hrm I just installed the OS and it behaves this way. Did the same thing on the last install, I just reinstalled because I was setting up a dual boot system  and it was easier to do it that way than messing with resizing partitions and whatnot
<MarcC> carl: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<numan> it crashed often during update
<MarcC> carl: then try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Marphine> so knowing that it's a clean install would you still reccomend that course of action?
<numan> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<MarcC> Marphine: why not, something could have gone wrong during the install
<Marphine> Okay so I know how to remove and reinstall using Adapt but what about the config files? How do I nuke them>?
<BluesKaj> Marphine, uninstalling K3B will uninstall the whole kubuntu-desktop
<MarcC> Marphine: .kde/share/config/k3brc
<carl> and install the package maintainer's versionv?
<MarcC> carl: wha?
<carl> install the package maintainer's version?
<carl> it came up a menu of choises
<MarcC> carl: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<MarcC> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<carl> etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Marphine> I am unable to locate that path MarcC
<MarcC> carl: '/etc/' not 'etc/'
<Marphine> I'm looking in my Kubuntu partition for a folder called share or one called kde
<flipstar> try $HOME/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<MarcC> carl: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<flipstar> with sudo before ..
<flipstar> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<MarcC> Marphine: .kde is a hidden folder in your home dir
<flipstar> oh wait that was wrong
<MarcC> surely cat works without sudo?
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> sudo only if he wants so edit
<flipstar> *to
<Marphine> it's not in the /home folder
<MarcC> Marphine: /home/Marphine/.kde/
<Marphine> *oh* hidden
<carl> and what did you want it camr of a shit load of thing moastly http addreses and somw licence for open source
<MarcC> carl: copy it all and paste it to a pastebin
<sluzba> hello
<sluzba> please, how i change language of gimp?
<Marphine> Located the folder (thanks for the hand holding. Does that mean we're going steady<G>) but the K3brc file is not present. Could the uninstall with Adept have removed it automagically?
<MarcC> Marphine: yes, it could
<stdin> Marphine: no, it could not
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it wouldn't
<MarcC> Marphine: no, it could not
<carl> and how do i do that xD
<MarcC> :D
<hydrogen> well
<MarcC> carl: select with mouse, right-click, copy?
<hydrogen> the proper verb is would, not could
<BluesKaj> Marphine, actaully synaptic will do a complete removal, better than adept.
<carl> im ewith you so far
<MarcC> carl: then go to pastebin.ca and...paste, then get us the link
<frojnd1> does anyone know, howc an I limit UL/DL speed of torrent file that I'm allready downloading, with torrentflux ?
<carl> http://pastebin.ca/887680
<Marphine> Okay kewl. I'm about to reinstall but I think that the following item might be noteworthy. I am unable to kill the process I've already removed with adept so I'm going forward with it for the time being. If this fails I can try this Synaptic
<MarcC> Marphine: you're talking about killing the k3b process?
<Marphine> yes still unable to kill the process... odd
<MarcC> Marphine: did you try kill -9?
<Marphine> Yeah well wouldn't I want to? I'm using the GUI to kill it... I don't know how to do it from a command line prompt
<MarcC> Marphine: you should try htop, makes that really easy
<Marphine> I wanna kill it before doing the reinstall
<MarcC> carl: are you using a CD in your computer with install files on it? Adept is looking for one because it's listed in your sources.list
<MarcC> carl: if not, tell Adept not to use that repository
<carl> the drive is empty
<MarcC> carl: ok, you need to remove that repository, most likely
<carl> and where do i do that?
<christian_> hallo @ all!
<MarcC> Marphine: can't remember the cmd line way - just sudo apt-get install htop, then find the k3b process with f3, hit f9 twice, then select sigkill :)
<Marphine> I tried using "kill <process.id.number>" to no avail and "kill -9 <process.id.no.> also fruitlessly
<christian_> wie stelle ich bei den gtk programmen alles auf deutsch. welche pakete sind das??
<MarcC> carl: inside adept
<Marphine> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Marphine> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MarcC> Marphine: you have adept running?
<MarcC> or synaptic?
<Marphine> gaaah
<Marphine> I knew that wouldn't work silly me
<Marphine> thx
<MarcC> christian_: #kubuntu-de
<carl> think i found it
<Marphine> okay the install worked now ... er what's this utility supposed to accomplish?
<MarcC> Marphine: it's a task manager
<Marphine> tee hee I must trust you
<MarcC> Marphine: start htop, type f3, then type 'k3b'
<MarcC> Marphine: with k3b selected, hit F9 then type the number for sigkill on the left
<MarcC> or select sigkill anyway
<Marphine> okay got it. Not too easy on the eyes... let's see what happend. Would've been easier to restart but wtf I'm learning so this is good
<carl> still the same error så either it was the wrong thing I changed or there is another problem :/
<MarcC> jep
<MarcC> carl: paste sources.list again?
<carl> http://pastebin.ca/887688
<Marphine> wow that process is hard tyo kill
<Marphine> it's like bedbugs
<MarcC> carl: now what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Marphine> So MarcC do you think it's important to kill it before doing the reinstall?
<MarcC> Marphine: no
<Marphine> To me it just seems like the best way to proceed but I'm strangely stumped
<Marphine> Okay well I'm gonna plop it back in with Adept and see if it'll go
<MarcC> I don't see why you'd need to kill it if it's just crashed bits sitting in RAM...but before you run (after reinstall) you might want to kill it
<carl> ou might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<carl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<carl>   j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depends: j2re1.4 but it is not installed
<carl> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<MarcC> carl: "sudo apt-get -f install
<MarcC> "
<MarcC> j2re1.4?!
<MarcC> that's ooollld
<MarcC> did you install Java?
<carl> yjink so
<carl> *think
<MarcC> you need to install at least sun java 1.5
<carl> it's at the config stage
<MarcC> I think 1.6 is available though.
<__-osh-__> So, how do I check a HD for defects in Linux? The disk sais it doesn't support smartmontools if I try to use that.
<__-osh-__> Hmm, nver mind. I got it to work I think.
<Marphine> OSH I would reccoment SPINRITE from grc.com. It doesn't operate from within the OS but exists as a standalone bootable floppy. It's super thorough
<__-osh-__> I had to do some --smart=on to enable it, now I think it's running a "long" test.
<__-osh-__> I will surely have a look at SPINRITE though. Good tip.
<Marphine> It actually inverts and then reinverts every bit on the drive, insuring that the drive can not only be read but written on every sector
<Marphine> It took 12 hours to run the most thorough test on spinrite on my 40G drive with a 933P3 machine
<__-osh-__> Ouch. 12h. I thought the 20 minutes smartmontools wants to run was too long... ;-)
<Marphine> well the 12h was for 80 gig of reading and 80 gig of writing on my 40G drive
<Marphine> okay now K3b
<Marphine> .....
<Marphine> drumroll
<Marphine> No dice
<Marphine> Aw shux
<MarcC> Marphine: I would try to delete the k3brc file then, and try to restart
<MarcC> restart k3b that is
<Marphine> Grrrrrrr... Okay I gotta go fold laundry but will be back in 6-8 min soliciting advice once again
<flipstar> __-osh-__: why dont you try fsck ?
<MarcC> fold laundry? get your priorities straight ;)
<Marphine> I'm thinking about just sticking to my workaround : I have a 2G win partition a 16G Kubuntu partition and a 20G fat32 data partition. I may just dounload daya with linux and drop it on the data partition and burn with WinBlows... that just seems so ./.... stupid
<sluzba> please, how i change language of gimp?
<Marphine> Makes me wanna shoot Diacetylmorphone directly into my circulatory system
<Marphine> *diacetylmorphIne I mean. i.e. makes me wanna shoot smack
<flipstar> sluzba ..what language you want try sudo apt-get install gimp-help-<whatever>
<MarcC> sluzba: irc.gimp.org ... #gimp ;)
<iltse> hi, could someone help me with the fglrx drivers.
<Marphine> Gotta dip for a couple... a few mins for cig and housework. Thanks MarcC for all the assistance rendered thusfar
<davou> greetings all.
<MarcC> Marphine: np
<sluzba> MarcC: i want to change language about all programs of i have.
<flipstar> !ati | iltse
<ubotu> iltse: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iltse> ...well that's the point why i'm here. those instructions didn't work.
<davou> I've got a strange problem [for anyone whose willing to help]. My setup has a pentium m 1.7, but kubuntu is only registering it as a 1.3 for purposes of throttling.
<iltse> even tried to install them with envy
<flipstar> what the prob iltse ?
<flipstar> any messages ?
<iltse> well when i install the drivers and restart x the screen just goes blank and ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't do anything
<__-osh-__> flipstar: Right, why don't I try fsck. There must be something wrong with my head today.
<flipstar> haha nvm
<sluzba> how i change language of my apps?
<flipstar> seems like a misconfigured xorg.cong iltse you could try to login into tty1 via ctrg+alt+f1 and type X
<davou> sluzba; most apps will have to have support of multiple languages built into them.
<flipstar> sluzba: try systemsetting->language
<sluzba> i have set my language to czech, but many apps don't accept it
<iltse> flipstar at which point should i do that?
<flipstar> when the screen leaves blank..
<davou> sluzba: Most programs you have are built independantly of each other... If the developers of that particular program didnnt build czech functonality into it, then changing the language of a program that did wont help.
<unagi> anyone have some awesome ideas on how i can trouble shoot why kopete is hanging with no error output?
<iltse> k. though it seems that it doesn't take any commands at that point but i guess it doesn't hurt to try
<flipstar> if anything else failed and you checked everything twice seems like you have to..
<davou> sluzba, what program in particular are you trying to use in czech?
<carl> Thanks MarcC still not working but you probobly fixed something so thanks for that anyways have to go bye
<sluzba> davou: gimp for now.
<davou> sluzba, you should go look at their documentation... If they dont have czech language support, then I'm sure they would appreciate you offering to help :)
<davou> Does anyone have any idea why I can only throttle my 1.7ghz Pentium m to 1.3 ghz?
<BluesKaj> davou ,CPU scaling seems to be broken on gutsy ...I got rid of powernowd , so my pc would run faster.and now it runs at 2Ghz , which is what i prefer.
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands...
<davou> BluesKaj, Thanks I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I malconfigured. I suppose I will leave it the way it is because battery life is a big issue for me.
<davou> cheers room!
<rysiek|pl> guys, how can I disable xinerama in gutsy?
<rysiek|pl> it gets enabled by default
<sluzba> dabujo: yes, czech language is supported, but i don't know how to switch app to czech
<sluzba> dabujo: sorry
<sluzba>  czech language is supported for gimp, but i don't know how to switch app to czech
<unagi> where do i add another use
<unagi> user
<flipstar> unagi: systemsetting->user managment or with konsule useradd <user>
<d_mitry> when i mount an ntfs partition, i am given the error, "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". how can i eliminate it?
<unagi> anyone have any idea why kopete will hang on one user using kde and work fine on another user running gnome?
<flipstar> d_mitry: did you tried to mount as root using sudo ?
<d_mitry> flipstar, no, but i've unticked the mount as user option. what would be the command to mount a partition?
<flipstar> for e.g. sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs_drive
<d_mitry> ok, two seconds.
<tyson_> when i click on folders in konqueror, they open in dolphin, how can i get them to open in konq ?
<flipstar> where sda1 is your ntfs partition and ntfs_drive your mountpoint
<d_mitry> yep.
<flipstar> !dolphin | tyson_
<ubotu> tyson_: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tyson_> thanks
<d_mitry> flipstar, fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<d_mitry> FUSE mount point creation failed
<d_mitry> flipstar, dmitry@dmitry-desktop:~$ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /media/disk
<d_mitry> does /media/disk have to exist?
<tyson_> !how_the_hell_do_i_make_konqueor_start_in_file_management_view_automatically_each_time | tyson_
<tyson_> :)
<tyson_> ...instead of as a browser
<noaXess> i want run some commands over one sh script.. eg stopping a service and start two other service with diffrent config files..
<noaXess> if i run those commands normal from command line.. it work.. but not in my sh file...
<noaXess> my script begins wir #!/bin/sh and after that follows the other commands..
<flipstar> d_mitry: yes you have to create first..
<flipstar> mkdir /media/disc
<d_mitry> flipstar, ^___^ sorry
<__-osh-__> noaXess: pastebin your script and let us have a look at it.
<d_mitry> flipstar, mounted. what do you think the problem is when i try mounting with a gui?
<flipstar> noaXess: you dont even need that #!/bin/sh ..
<__-osh-__> noaXess: do you give the full path to the commands that you want to run? that's one common misstake to omit that.
<flipstar> d_mitry: the gui probably didnt used sudo
<noaXess> __-osh-__: http://pastebin.ca/887760
<d_mitry> flipstar, hm. i unticked the 'mount as user' option. if i understand correctly, it mounts as root instead, so that wouldn't be the reason.
<noaXess> __-osh-__: jep allways full path
<noaXess> i set the perms to chmod 700 cause i run it with sudo...
<flipstar> d_mitry: uhm right you set it in the fstab ?
<noaXess> and run the command like: sudp sh ./script
<tyson_> anyone know how to make konqueror startup in file manager mode, instead of web browser mode?
<d_mitry> flipstar, set what in fstab?
<__-osh-__> noaXess: no need to put the extra "sh" in the command line if you put the #!/bin/sh in the script.
<__-osh-__> noaXess: What's the error output?
<flipstar> d_mitry: that you are able to mount as user
<flipstar> tyson_: isnt that the same ?
<noaXess> sudo ./stikri.run says: sudo: unable to execute ./stikri.run: No such file or directory
<d_mitry> flipstar, well, i haven't dealt with fstab. i unticked that option in dolphin.
<noaXess> and sudo sh ./stikri.run means: racoon: failed to parse configuration file. and : No such file or directoryipsec-tools.conf
<tyson_> no, there are 2 different view profiles, it always start in web profile, i want the file manager profile on startup
<noaXess> __-osh-__: any idea?
<tyson_> the last thing i want to see when i do file management is a web page. i want to see my files
<noaXess> __-osh-__: need i put sudo in front of the commands too?..
<krzychu> hi
<__-osh-__> noaXess: noaXess, yeah, check the permissions of the conf-files.
<__-osh-__> noaXess: however if the script is run with sudo then I'd think that the commands in there would be sudo'ed too.
<flipstar> tyson_: uhm you using ubuntu ?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: http://pastebin.ca/887769
<tyson_> kubuntu
<noaXess> tyson_: whats that?
<noaXess> :)
<tyson_> :)
<flipstar> i can open in one tab a locale dir in antother a web page without changing something
<noaXess> tyson_: use the file profile.. :)
<noaXess> tyson_: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<tyson_> noaXess: i do that everytime i start the thing. i am trying to avoid having to do that. i want that profile to start automatically
<flipstar> noaXess: do you also have to change something when you want to view a local dir or a web page ?
<noaXess> tyson_: i think you need to make a shortcut with above command
<tyson_> ok
<tyson_> a shortcut, eh?
<noaXess> flipstar: i work with d3lphin
<noaXess> __-osh-__: ideas?
<flipstar> never used konqueror .. ?
<noaXess> flipstar: yes.. with filemanager profile
<tyson_> noaXess: you da man
<__-osh-__> noaXess: try putting an "-x" (no quotes) after /bin/sh in your script. Then run it again.
<flipstar> wired i dont need to set up anything
<krzychu> how disable "NetworkManager" I want autoconnect after start kubuntu
<noaXess> __-osh-__: like this: #!/bin/sh -x
<__-osh-__> noaXess: yeah. that'll give a more "verbose" output.
<noaXess> __-osh-__: same output
<iltse> flipstar: the ctrl+alt+F1 didn't work
<noaXess> __-osh-__: and.. the -V is vor verbose :)
<flipstar> no screen iltse ?
<__-osh-__> noaXess: I think you don't have the access to read the config-files. Change them to 755 or similar and try again.
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> I'm currently connected to a wireless network named DaZjorz2
<iltse> no nothing. at the point where one should see the login screen it's just a blank screen with everything unresponsive and the only thing to do is to push the power button
<dazjorz> next to that, there's a DaZjorz, and a FON_DaZjorz
<dazjorz> where the DaZjorz and DaZjorz2 networks are WPA-PSK, secured with the same key
<__-osh-__> noaXess: Well, -x does print the commands before executing them so that you can follow the script a bit more.
<dazjorz> and FON_DaZjorz is open
<noaXess> __-osh-__: allways same problem :(
<dazjorz> I'd like to connect to FON_DaZjorz, but when I run sudo iwconfig ath0 essid FON_DaZjorz, it tries to associate for a second, and then switches back to DaZjorz2
<dazjorz> is there any way to stop it from reconnecting to another network?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: if i run the commands normaly over command line.. they worked
<noaXess> __-osh-__: if this hels.. if i put an empty line in my sh script then: : not foundn: 2:
<__-osh-__> noaXess: if you copy that script, line by line, it works? You're sure of that.
<flipstar> iltse: without gathering further information about whats going wrong its difficult to help..
<noaXess> __-osh-__: i need to put sudo i front and they worked
<flipstar> that tty1 thing really would help
<noaXess> strange thins happends..
 * dazjorz retries connecting, because of a lack of answers
<__-osh-__> noaXess: what's the error if you don't put sudo  in front. which line will it fail on?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: you mena in front f my script or int front of the raccon or setkey commands?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: in front of my script: racoon: must be root to invoke this program.
<__-osh-__> noaXess: I mean if you copy the lines from the script, one by one, into a terminal. where does it fail?
<__-osh-__> noaXess: and with what error message.
<noaXess> __-osh-__: and start-stop-daemon will only work with sudo right.
<noaXess> __-osh-__: /sbin/start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 24202: Operation not permitted
<__-osh-__> noaXess: so line2 in the script will fail if you don't put sudo in front?
<iltse> flipstar: should the ctrl+alt+F1 work when i see the loading bar?
<dazjorz> Could somebody look at http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=2140 please? It automatically reconnects and I don't know why
<noaXess> __-osh-__: jep.. caus it needs root rights.. ist the start-stop-daemon.. same as /etc/init.d/....
<__-osh-__> noaXess: is racoon running right now? I can see why you can't stop it without root, but could you start it?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: and last.. with setkey: setkey: /etc/racoon/stikri.ipsec-tools.conf: Permission denied
<flipstar> iltse: no...if you see that something else is wrong maybe tty2 works.. ctrg+alt+f2
<dazjorz> somebody?
<noaXess> __-osh-__: no raccon needs root right to start/stop/restart.. you know what it is?
<__-osh-__> noaXess: so line 3 produces no error?
<noaXess> its for ipsec, vpn tunnels..
<noaXess> ????
<__-osh-__> noaXess: ah.
<iltse> so basically the ctrl+alt+Fx will start to work at the point where one is supposed to login? at that point i can't get anything through.
<__-osh-__>  noaXess: I have to leave. Dinnertime then excersise run. If it works with sudo in front when you run it from terminal, then put sudo in front in the script too. It's butt ugly but will probably work. Got to go. Someone else can probably help you better.
<flipstar> iltse: no this will let you login into an virtual text console
<dazjorz> Anybody? :/
<noaXess> __-osh-__: have tried it with sudo in front of the commands no changes
<noaXess> __-osh-__: nice dinner..
<flipstar> is you sure the path is right ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MasterShrek> is kde4 nice? i have yet to use it
<SlimeyPete> MasterShrek: some like it, others find it too immature (it's not finished yet)
<SlimeyPete> I'm in the latter category, personally
<MasterShrek> yea im aware its not finished, my friend installed it on his machine, he says its pretty :)
<MasterShrek> when u install it on kubuntu though, you get a different X session for it right? so u can still use kde 3.xx
<SlimeyPete> it is quite pretty, though I'm not a big fan of the default theme. It has lots of graphical glitches atm though, some of which are very annoying.
<MasterShrek> correct?
<MasterShrek> ic
<SlimeyPete> yes, you can select 3.5 or 4 when you log in.
<MasterShrek> k, thats what i though
<SlimeyPete> though some of the kde4 apps (eg konqueror) start opening when you click on files in KDE3
<MasterShrek> cool, ill probably install kubuntu 7.10 this afternoon...just re-partitioned my laptop :)
<MasterShrek> i can deal with that
<MilhousePunkRock> How would I get my two monitors act as two desktops?
<MilhousePunkRock> I have basic functionality of TwinView / Xinerama working via the nvidia-settings, but it's not exactly how I imagined it to be. For instance, the MacOS-like menu bar on top of the screen is "stretched" across both screens and therefor on the small screen which I wanted to use as a supplementary.
<MasterShrek> ill probably just run kde4 most of the time anyways
<SlimeyPete> !kde4 | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SlimeyPete> ^^ for info.
<MasterShrek> ah thanks SlimeyPete was not aware there was a kubuntu-kde4 chan
<flipstar> theres nearly a chan for everything^^
<MasterShrek> i spose
<sluzba> please how i make gimp czech?
<gene> Help! reboot after last update, screen locked at 640x480 even in admin mode, can run 1600x1200.  Howto fix please...
<MilhousePunkRock> sluzba: It's probably an additional language pack
<SlimeyPete> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maxo> hi. I'm using kubuntu 7.10 and I have installed KDE4. However, whenever kwin starts, a message about glx appears and then X server restarts. Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<MasterShrek> maxo, kde3 runs fine though?
<maxo> MasterShrek: yes, no problems whatsoever
<SlimeyPete> maxo: best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<maxo> MasterShrek, SlimeyPete: ok, but do you have any idea how I could resolve the problem?
<SlimeyPete> maxo: first place to start is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MasterShrek> maxo, well we need more of a specific error code, yes check that log, pastebin it if you want to
<maxo> SlimeyPete, MasterShrek: ok, I have pastebinned it: http://pastebin.com/d679bff5e
<MasterShrek> maxo, youll have to repaste it, right after trying to load kde4 so the log will be updated with that error log
<MasterShrek> i think...
<maxo> MasterShrek: ok, I'll open a new X session and (hopefully) it won't somehow crash this one
<MasterShrek> it prolly will heh
<maxo> MasterShrek: ok, that's seriously weird, now it's stopped crashing! and it started kwin
<maxo> yet I didn't even change anything
 * MasterShrek pats himself on the back
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> heh
<MasterShrek> well if you ever have it happen again, save a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and pastebin it for us
<maxo> MasterShrek: ok, thanks for your help :-)
<maxo> bye
<MasterShrek> l8r
<venik> How do I find more icons for some applications that have only the default "Gear"?
<venik> or create my own?
<sluzba> MilhousePunkRock: where i must choose additional language pack? i am not find any language packages.
<MilhousePunkRock> sluzba: Let me check, hang on
<flipstar> venik: there are a lot of default system icons
<venik> I am sure there are, but WHERE?
<flipstar> just right-click on that program and then choose set up and click on that gear
<venik> I want an icon for FLOCK, but it seems to ocme only with the GEAR
<flipstar> then you might google for flock.ico and choose it under else symbols
<MilhousePunkRock> sluzba: I did not find a language pack either, maybe your locale is not configured correctly?
<MilhousePunkRock> sluzba: Is anything else on your system in the language?
<sluzba> MilhousePunkRock: i have configured locale to cs_CZ.ISO-8859-2
<jussi01> !cz | sluzba you may want to ask here:
<ubotu> sluzba you may want to ask here:: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sigma_1234> does anyone use kolab here?
<gene_h> Back, this time from the house machine.  That web page link for screen resolution fixes hosed the X, so I'm curently ssh'd into it and running adept for another update.
<sluzba> join ubuntu-cz
<xxBasYxx> Hi i have new Ageia PhysX card, is there any chance to work with my Kubuntu 64.bit? i can't find anything helpfull and Ageia has no support for Linux:(
<sluzba> thanks, i will check it
<reivilo78> hi
<gene_h> Fortunately, that didn't want to update the kenel which is frozen due to rtai and emc being that machines regular job.
<reivilo78> how comes when i press ctrl+f1 i cant see the terminal
<reivilo78> alt+ctrl+f1 i mean
<FunnyLookinHat> Dudes!  new KDE4 alpha kubuntu!!!  Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
 * jussi01 coughs
<gene_h> I've had it with the bit rot of the nv driver.  Is there a repo I can enable that will get me the nvidia drivers for  GForce-2-5200 card?
<__-osh-__> nothing on the kubuntu site yet though.
<MilhousePunkRock> gene_h: That should be nvidia-glx
<jussi01> gene_h: you may need to enable multiverse iirc
<gene_h> In the adept listings?
<jussi01> !ati | gene_h
<ubotu> gene_h: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigma_1234> why has hardy alpha 4 not been released yet?
<Elite1> is it possible to give my account more rights, im kinda tired of having to type sudo, and all typing my password all the time, and message boxes about not having enough rights
<genii> reivilo78: Try using alt key on left side of keyboard
<sigma_1234> after you type it once it should remember it
<BluesKaj> sigma_1234, according to some reports it was supposed to be released yesterday , but there's absolutely no mention of it on kubuntu.org
<Elite1> and dolphin is retarded and i cant even mount my other partions because my acount doesnt have priveleges
<jussi01> Elite1: it is possible yes, However we dont recomend or support it.
<jussi01> !sudo | Elite1
<ubotu> Elite1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Elite1> i know what it is, i just want my account to be equal to the root acount, if i mess up my installation ill just reinstall
<jussi01> Elite1: there is no root account.
<jussi01> !root
 * jussi01 waits....
<jussi01> !root
<Elite1> well then how can i get more priveleges, you just said it was possible
<sigma_1234> can wubi be used with kubuntu as well?
<ol_dude67> oh great now you killed the bot.
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussi01> nah, its just slow
<pag> Elite1, man sudoers  ;)
<Elite1> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Elite1> so how do i mount my other drive huh? it still doesnt work if i 'sudo dolphin'!
<gene_h> Ok, did a full update, and installed the nvidia-glx-legacy because its a GForce2-5200 card.  The reboot is still stuck on the kubuntu screen just before x starts
<jussi01> Elite1: permanently?
<gene_h> apparently
<jussi01> !fstab | Elite1
<ubotu> Elite1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gene_h> Let me get back into it from here & see what I might be able to do by rermote control
<gene_h> Correction, its a GForce FX-5200 (NV34) card, is this still the legacy driver?
<jimmy51_home> can I use software downloaded in *rpm format?
<unagi> does kde focus on hover by default
<unagi> yes jimmy51_home
<unagi> !info alien
<XBehave> jimmy51_home: you need to use alien, but yes its better to look for a deb tho
<jpatrick> !rpm | jimmy51_home
<XBehave> unagi: by default yes
<unagi> XBehave: how do i turn it off
<ubotu> alien (source: alien): install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ubotu> jimmy51_home: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<XBehave> erm actually im not sure i know konqueror selects by hover but im not sure what window focus does by default
<LordOfThePigs> Hey! Where does the sun-java6-doc package install the javadocs. I can't find the install directory
<unagi> XBehave: is there a way to change the alt + tab order in kde.........meaning not going to the next window but starting in the hierarchy
<LordOfThePigs> Actually, I don't really know where documentation is stored in general...
<jimmy51_home> XBehave, jpatrick:  i'd like to use the ubuntu pptp client, but it doesn't work (known bug, but not targeted for 7.10).  I found one for redhat to try
<jussi01> jimmy51_home: I would suggest build from source rather than use an rpm
<burne1> anyone use vmware in kubuntu?  i'm curious if it autostarts and does everything that I expect it to do in ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> LordOfThePigs➜ usr/share/doc/sun-java6-doc/
<XBehave> to change konqueror behavior i think its under kde settings , to change focus i think you go through change window behavior, im not sure there are a few options for alt+tab under keboard shortcuts but im not sure
<d_mitry> how to specify a shortcut to change the keyboard layout?
<jussi01> !shortcuts | d_mitry
<ubotu> d_mitry: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<XBehave> sorry to disagree but usig rom will take about 5 minutes if you dont know how to compile try that before compiling if you do know then its better to compile
<d_mitry> jussi01, thanks. i'll try that.
<XBehave> *rpm
<jussi01> :)
<jimmy51_home> jussi01: i sure don't know how to do that :(  (jimmy = about a month and a half of linux experience)
<XBehave> how can i get latex into kword or OO
<LordOfThePigs> sub[t]rnl: I see, do all the install packages create a folder in /usr/share/doc using the exact package name?
<jussi01> XBehave: it will take you more thatn the time to learn how to compile to fix your broken system if the alien rpm does bad stuff...
<LordOfThePigs> i was actually looking in /usr/share/doc, but for something like "java"... so I didn't find it
<sub[t]rnl> LordOfThePigs➜ the majority do
<jussi01> !compile > jimmy51_home
<LordOfThePigs> sub[t]rnl: Thanks, it's a good thing to know :)
<XBehave> alien doesnt do bad stuff as you can always unselect unless something really freaky happens
<jussi01> XBehave: also, compiling is a very good thing to learn.
<XBehave> not for a standard user
<XBehave> i dont have any compiled software running on my system and ive been using ubuntu for a couple of years, alien is much more usefull i once had to compile when alien failed but i rarely use that software anyway
<jussi01> !rpm | XBehave
<ubotu> XBehave: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<XBehave> compiled packages are also not supported it can be more dangerous
<XBehave> i can get stuff out of a maths program in mathML or latex how can i get into an OO document or kword?
<gene_h> Ok, did a full update, and installed the nvidia-glx-legacy because its a GForce2-5200 card.  The reboot is still stuck on the kubuntu screen just before x starts
<gene_h> Correction, its a GForce FX-5200 (NV34) card, is this still the legacy driver?
<steven_> anyone tried the new ATI Catalyst 8.1 driver? I'm having stability issues when using it.
<oto> hi all a y have frist install kubuntu its is vervi gut!
<gene_h> To rrecap, screen stuck at 640x480, did update, installed nvidia-glx-legacy, xorg.conf looks ok, no x.  Whats next, nvidia's own drivers?  Build-essentials is installed.
<jpatrick> gene_h: tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why kubuntu wont let em unmount my external drive
<gene_h> This is a 6.06 LTS install and must run emc, jpatrick yes
<jpatrick> gene_h: that should allow you to reconfigure xorg for the right resolutions
<R_Rios> unagi, what error comes?
<jpatrick> unagi: sudo umount /dev/sdXX it?
<gene_h> I'll try again. unagi, none, local screen has the blue kubuntu and blue bar, running at vga stds, fuggly.
<unagi> R_Rios:  jpatrick http://pastebin.org/17770
<bittin> Hi
<bittin> whats the problem in this xorg.conf
<bittin> http://yaroze.se/upload/xorg.conf
<jpatrick> bittin: what does startx give?
<bittin> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<bittin> error parsing the config file no screens found
<R_Rios> unagi, try doing this following commands:
<R_Rios> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<R_Rios> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<jpatrick> bittin: prehaps line 88
<bittin> XIO: Fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X srver :0.0 afer 0 requests (0 known processed with 0 events remaining)
<mefisto__> I have adobe flashplayer waiting to be updated. is this version working? should I go ahead with the update?
<jpatrick> bittin: and if that doesn't work: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<R_Rios> mefisto__, yes, it's working
<BluesKaj> bittin, perhaps setting up a "custom monitor" in xorg.config such as using the drivers for your particular monitor rather than the generic default
<R_Rios> unagi?
<unagi> ok i dont get it
<unagi> i make the dir External-1 and it mounts as External-2
<unagi> i remove both External folders and it mounts as External............in any case it says the Dir doesnt exist when i unmount
<flipstar> if you removed the folder what did you specified on umount..?
<unagi> i didnt
<unagi> im trying to unmount it grpahically
<mefisto__> flashplugin-nonfree should be version 9,0,115,0 when installed, correct?
<llutz> !flash
<unagi> ??
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<amathebest> as
<mefisto__> it's still broken? or the latest update is working?
<genii> Still broken
<genii> (when I tested it 6 hours ago anyhow)
<unagi> my lord i have never had so many problems mounting/unmount a drive than i have with kubuntu
<mefisto__> I tried to update it, and it refused to install. I guess that's good
<gene> ok, back on the shop box, nv driver at 1024x768, still way low for this card & monitor
<gene> a startx ca't find the nvidia driver, but nvidia-glx-legacy is installed.  What else do i need?
<FunnyLookinHat> Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
<X9nLinuxX> I did a reinstall of Dapper on an old iMac yesterday.  Went into system settings -> Login Manager -> Admin mode | ... to make some modifications and it put up the password screen as expected... entered password and it popped up a window saying 'Conversation with su failed'...
<X9nLinuxX> Q1: What does this mean?  Q2: How do I fix it?
<unagi> can someone help me figure this out http://pastebin.org/17770
<unagi> =/
<unagi> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unagi> where do you define where to automatically mount a drive
<flipstar> FunnyLookinHat: youre a spammer
<genii> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> unagi: Usually in /etc/fstab options
<unagi> thats what i thought too
<unagi> but i dont have an entry in fstab for this drive
<unagi> kubuntu doesnt have something else?
<Ayabara> My kubuntu laptop almost killed my hearing just now.. I selected front mic as master channel (by mistake), and when I increased volume I got a horrible beeping sound. Feedback maybe?
<unagi> Ayabara: that sounds like an easy problem to troubleshoot..
<flipstar> unagi: than add one ..
<unagi> when i add one it doesnt mount
<mefisto__> Ayabara: front mic is an input channel. you don't want that as master channel
<ESL|Doomy> hi all
<Ayabara> mefisto__: I know. I wanted to set Front, but selected the wrong one by mistake.
<sui> hi
<ESL|Doomy> does anyone know how to recognize LCD display by Kubuntu ?
<Ayabara> little did I know that it almost was the last thing I ever did ;-)
<unagi> do you need more info flipstar
<flipstar> unagi: if you added correct it will be mounted on systemboot
<unagi> its an external drive
<unagi> when i add the entry it doesnt mount
<unagi> when i take it out it mounts
<unagi> but when i unmount it i get an error
<Ayabara> how do I select which channels kmix shows me? all of a sudden pcm has disappeared..
<llutz> Ayabara: openmixer, right-click -> channels
<flipstar> unagi: maybe you did something wrong in the fstab .. ?
<Ayabara> llutz: hmm. pcm isn't a choice there either
<unagi> i doubt it...........i copied the entry from another ntfs drive
<flipstar> but you adapt it .. ?
<unagi> adapt it?
<vma> hi
<flipstar> .. costumize unagi
<unagi> i dont understand
<flipstar> modifiy
<flipstar> *modify
<unagi> modify it for what
<MilitantPotato> Does CUPS 1.3.2 print the color wheel with a bright white bar in the middle of each color except white?
<flipstar> for the external drive ..
<unagi> other than modifying the drive to mount what else would i modify
<flipstar> no the fstab entry
<unagi> what am i suppose to modify
<unagi> theres a breakdown in communication here
<flipstar> you said you just copied the fstab entry from another drive..so im asking if you costumized it for the external drive
<flipstar> aight im sry im busy here with other things
<unagi> other than the mount point is there something else i am suppose to customize?
<flipstar> the /dev entry or uuid
<AMcBain> Hi, I have a bug in Dolphin I would like to see if someone can reproduce for me. The problem is that the bug only exhibits itself when the program is run via icon. We tried via GBD, and it doesn't happen. http://irc.konfabulator.pastebin.com/d6910ee03
<unagi> ok lemme back up
<unagi> yes i changed the entry for the drive
<AMcBain> The steps here will cause Dolphin to Seg. Fault.
<AMcBain> and afaik, seg faults are very bad.
<unagi> and when the entry is there the drive doesnt mount, when i remove it it mounts
<Xcell> Who here is using asus?
<MilitantPotato> Asus Mobo?
<Xcell> ya
<mefisto__> I am
<Xcell> I am fixing to put together a (M2V-MX se
<MilitantPotato> I am also
<Xcell> will it work ok?
<MilitantPotato> In linux?
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> i have 2 fully loaded crives 1=ubuntu and 2 kubuntu
<Xcell> drives\
<flipstar> unagi: could you just post your fstab on pastebin ?
<lassizci> which packages do I need to install in kubuntu 7.04 to acces lvm2 volumes? (I'm a redhat user so a noob with *ubuntu)
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/17776
<flipstar> !find lvm | lassizci
<ubotu> lassizci: Found: clvm, lvm2, autopkgtest-xenlvm, llvm, llvm-cfe (and 3 others)
<MilitantPotato> Xcell: Looks like it works in linux fine, if it does use the VIA vt8237a chipset like google said
<enry> hi
<flipstar> unagi: so how is you external drive called ?
<MilitantPotato> Xcell: Although Someone had a problem with software raid, but I didn't look any further into it
<Xcell> nice, i was worried about via, but now im excited, thanks
<unagi> that was my first question flipstar
<Xcell> im using ide
<unagi> er i think thats ur question
<flipstar> uhm try sudo fdisk -l
<unagi> if my drive isnt in fstab how is it mounted
<unagi> the external is sdb1 or /media/External
<Xcell> thanks MilitantPotato.
<Xcell> be back in 2 hrs.
<flipstar> there actually is no entry for that ..
<unagi> i know
<unagi> thats what i said
<unagi> there is no entry for my external drive in fstab
<mefisto__> unagi: does the directory /media/External exist?
<unagi> if it does the drive mounts on /media/External-1
<flipstar> maybe becourse /media/External is locked..?
<unagi> what do you mean locked
<unagi> even if it doesnt exist it mounts on /media/External
<unagi> regardless i get the same error
<flipstar> maybe it is unaccessable
<unagi> its accessable
<unagi> no more ideas?
<mefisto__> unagi: type "cd /media/External" and see if it actually exists. If not, create the directory. Then change fstab to reflect which disk you want to mount at /media/External
<unagi> if i create the directory it mounts as -1
<mefisto__> so it doesn't exist?
<flipstar> what tool do you use for mounting ?
<MilitantPotato> unagi: what file system?
<unagi> when i add an entry in fstab the drive doesnt mount
<unagi> ntfs
<MilitantPotato> unagi: two secs
<unagi> well technically ntfs-3g
<unagi> but my other two ntfs drives list as ntfs
<flipstar> thats the driver ;)
<unagi> i understand
<unagi> what im trying to say is
<flipstar> what tool do you use for mounting ?
<unagi> that kde lists the filesystem as ntfs-3g
<unagi> i dont use a tool
<unagi> i plug it in
<MilitantPotato> unagi:  sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<MilitantPotato> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g noauto,users,noquota,rw,exec,sync,nosuid,nodev,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<MilitantPotato> add that to /etc/fstab
<MilitantPotato> change gid=1000 and uid=1000 to whatever your ID is
<unagi> doesnt mount
<MilitantPotato> did ya add that?
<unagi> yes
<MilitantPotato> type sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<unagi> i think we are getting lost on what the issue is
<unagi> i can manually mount it
<unagi> when the fstab isnt listed
<unagi> it mounts when i plug it in
<unagi> when the fstab entry is there it wont mount
<MilitantPotato> have you enabled writing to external drives with NTFS-Config
<unagi> the issue is when i unmount i get the error http://pastebin.org/17770
<MilitantPotato> Does it say permission Denied?
<unagi> no
<flipstar> unagi: did you tried that new fstab entry from MilitantPotato ?
<unagi> yes
<unagi> it doesnt mount
<flipstar> uhm
<MilitantPotato> Una
<MilitantPotato> With it in the Fstab
<MilitantPotato> right click the drive in system:media
<MilitantPotato> and go to props
<MilitantPotato> if under the mounting tab "Mount as user" is checked, uncheck it.
<unagi> it is uncheckked
<MilitantPotato> run sudo ntfs-config
<MilitantPotato> err
<MilitantPotato> wai
<MilitantPotato> t
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo ntfs-config
<unagi> ok wait
<unagi> i added the entry
<unagi> tried to remount, said user doesnt have write permissions.......
<unagi> mounted it manually and now the mount tab is greyed out
<MilitantPotato> did you change the UID and GID to match yours?
<unagi> how do i find my uid and gid
<MilitantPotato> id -u username
<MilitantPotato>  id -g username
<MilitantPotato> Did you leave that entry in FSTAB?
<unagi> theyre both 1000
<unagi> yes
<unagi> currently the entry is in fstab and the drive was manually mounted
<lassizci> my kubuntu has some pretty strange dependencies.. mdadm requires courier-mta :o
<MilitantPotato>   chown root.ntfsuser $(which ntfs-3g)
<unagi> literally that?
<MilitantPotato> replace ntfsuser with your username
<MilitantPotato> wait
<MilitantPotato> wait :)
<unagi> waiting
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MilitantPotato> use your username
<MilitantPotato> If you have other users on your PC you want to let mount/unmount create a group called ntfsusers
<MilitantPotato> chown root.ntfsuser $(which ntfs-3g)
<unagi> now what
<MilitantPotato> chmod 4750 $(which ntfs-3g)
<unagi> ok this is getting way too involved
<unagi> and im getting different errors
<MilitantPotato> yea
<unagi> i guess im going to put everything back and deal with the stupid error when i unmount
<MilitantPotato> now do sudo chown user:group /media/sdb1
<MilitantPotato> nah
<MilitantPotato> do that command
<MilitantPotato> replace user and group
<MilitantPotato> with yours
<unagi> this is quite a stupid errir
<unagi> error
<MilitantPotato> what is it?
<MilitantPotato> I got 3 different while I did earch bit
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/17770
<unagi> thats with the entry NOT in fstab
<tashiro_> Wats the best torrent client for Kde?
<MilitantPotato> what's it say with it in it?
<MilitantPotato> I use Ktorrent tashiro_
<unagi> it doesnt mounth
<jpatrick> !best | tashiro_
<ubotu> tashiro_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<unagi> mont
<unagi> omg
<unagi> it doesnt mount
<MilitantPotato> unagi: what error?
<gavinreid> !adept > gavinreid
<tashiro_> Thanx dude
<flipstar> tashiro_: i prefer ktorrent
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo kate /etc/fuse.conf
<MilitantPotato> unagi: run that
<MilitantPotato> unagi: uncomment (remove the #) from user_allow_other
<flipstar> tashiro_: but it is the only one i tried ..
<unagi> saved
<MilitantPotato> Ktorrent supports PeerGuardian blocklists, which is nice.
<unagi> now what
<MilitantPotato> try mounting.
<MilitantPotato> from konq
<flipstar> and decryption and vht ..
<unagi> ok it  mounts
<unagi> unmounting gives me the error
<MilitantPotato> what error?
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/17770
<MilitantPotato> sudo umount -a
<MilitantPotato> then try again
<flipstar> -a ???
<MilitantPotato> all
<flipstar> i know
<unagi> i dont want to unmount all
<MilitantPotato> ok, try sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<unagi> not mounted
<MilitantPotato> sudo umount /media/External-1
<MilitantPotato> sudo rm /media/External-1
<MilitantPotato> careful with that.
<unagi> not found
<MilitantPotato> ok
<tashiro_> Ktorrent works like magic thanx buddy
<MilitantPotato> Did it unmount?
<MilitantPotato> Ah
<MilitantPotato> Right click the drive
<MilitantPotato> Go to the mounting tab
<MilitantPotato> make it /media/sdb1
<MilitantPotato> you probably made it /media/External-1
<unagi> no i made it /media/External
<MilitantPotato> So it tries to unmount it from there
<unagi> which is what i want it to be
<MilitantPotato> ok
<unagi> and if i change it to sdb1
<MilitantPotato> That's easily fixed
<unagi> it will give me the same error
<unagi> except for sdb1
<MilitantPotato> you tried it after we changed all that stuff?
<unagi> yes
<unagi> if it does ti for external
<unagi> it will do it for any of them
<unagi> anything i put in there
<MilitantPotato> What programs are using it?
<unagi> none
<MilitantPotato> sudo mkdir /media/External-1
<MilitantPotato> sudo chown user:name /media/External-1
<unagi> then it mounts as External-2
<MilitantPotato> odd.
<MilitantPotato> try unplugging it?
<mefisto__> unagi: what directory are you currently in?
<unagi> i have
<unagi> every time
<unagi> in what mefisto__
<MilitantPotato> Also, is enable writing to external devices checked in ntfs-config
<unagi> i can write copy paste read everything
<MilitantPotato> Konq or dolph I'd guess mefisto__
<unagi> all im trying to do is stop that error
<unagi> whatever the desktop is
<MilitantPotato> No folders are open on that drive?
<unagi> no
<unagi> i plug it in it mounts i unmount it i get the error
<unagi> it unmounts anyway
<unagi> i just want the error to stop
<mefisto__> unagi: is konqueror or dolphin, or a console, using that directory?
<unagi> no
<MilitantPotato> did you add anything to .hal-mtab
<unagi> i dont know
<unagi> i doubt it
<unagi> i uninstalled and reinstalld hal
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo kate /media/.hal-mtab
<unagi> anything to do with hal
<MilitantPotato> wow
<MilitantPotato> crazy move :)
<unagi> well that is what ubuntuforums called to do
<unagi> /dev/sdb1	1000	0	ntfs	noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8,exec	/media/Documents
<unagi> /dev/sdb1	1000	0	ntfs-3g	nosuid,nodev,utf8	/media/External
<MilitantPotato> did you change that thing I told you to add to /media/External
<MilitantPotato> ah
<MilitantPotato> you messed it all up ;)
<unagi> i didnt do it
<unagi> ive never heard of .hal-mtab
<unagi> nor have i ever edited it
<MilitantPotato> /dev/sdc3 /media/External ntfs-3g noauto,users,noquota,rw,exec,sync,nosuid,nodev,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<unagi> but i am curious if i changed ntfs-3g to ntfs it will probably work
<MilitantPotato> err
<MilitantPotato> /dev/sdb1 /media/External ntfs-3g noauto,users,noquota,rw,exec,sync,nosuid,nodev,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<MilitantPotato> use that
<MilitantPotato> then sudo mkdir /media/External
<smeril> how can i get sound to work on youtube when i do soundtest its working
<MilitantPotato> sudo chown user:group /media/external
<unagi> omg i dont understand!
<MilitantPotato> sudo chown user:group /media/External
<unagi> what group
<MilitantPotato> unagi: ususally username:username
<flipstar> group=username
<flipstar> aight
<KevinM> has anyone here had a problem with md5sum failing when installing on one machine but not failing on another machine?
<unagi> yay for new errors!
<flipstar> KevinM: try to change the default server
<MilitantPotato> http://pastebin.org/17777
<MilitantPotato> What error?
<flipstar> KevinM: if this happens to every package
<unagi> scratch that
<unagi> same error
<MilitantPotato> That's how my NTFS's are setup.
<unagi> now what
<unagi> but adding anything to fstab the drive wont mount
<KevinM> oh, sorry, I mean when installing kubuntu (or ubuntu as well) I'm trying to install the 64bit version on a intel core 2 duo 6600
<MilitantPotato> Did you do the chown user:user /media/External
<MilitantPotato> caps matter.
<KevinM> but the md5sums for theinstaller files all check out on other machines. Just not this one.
<flipstar> KevinM: so you have an md5 error on one machine and no error at a similar machine during install..?
<smeril> how cn i get sound to work
<KevinM> you got, flipstar
<unagi> yes i did
<KevinM> *it
<flipstar> the other machine also have 64bit..?
<KevinM> yeah.
<MilitantPotato> I gotta run, got an appointment
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> ttyl
<MilitantPotato> sorry man
<unagi> its cool
<unagi> theres a few problems im having with kubuntu that makes it hard to like it over gnome
<flipstar> KevinM: this happend once or more than once ?
<KevinM> I know the iso file downloaded and burned correctly, so something is happening during the install's md5sum checks
<unagi> how do i find out if my cpu is 64 bit capable
<MilitantPotato> KevinM: bad RAM or HD?
<mefisto__> unagi: maybe try a restart after all those changes? perhaps those errors will not reoccur and you can forget about them
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: what processor do you have?
<KevinM> I was able to install fedora core 8 no prob
<flipstar> KevinM: this happend once or more than once ?
<flipstar> if once it could be your hardware ..
<KevinM> I've burned three different CDs trying it out. No success.
<Daisuke_Laptop> KevinM: did you do an md5 check on the iso after you downloaded it?
<flipstar> error at the same package ?
<KevinM> yeah. checked the iso, the proceeded to check the packages reported "corrupt" they all checked out and matched the included md5sum lists
<KevinM> So I know that data corruption during download or burn is not the problem
<KevinM> I haven't tried the 32-bit version yet
<flipstar> does the error accour at the same package ?
<KevinM> it occurs at the first package, so the install stops and doesn't bother to check any additional packages
<KevinM> so I guess this isn't ringing any bells for anyone reading
<sfears> how do i figure out what the /dev of my usb thumb drive is so i can mount it?
<KevinM> sfears: try fdisk -l
<flipstar> sudo fdisk -l sfears
<KevinM> that's an "ell"
<sfears> that only lists hard disks
<flipstar> lsusb
<KevinM> try "tail /var/log/messages" right after you connect it
<flipstar> or use lsusb
<sfears> it's plugged in but lsusb doesn't show anything..
<mefisto__> I've been having a problem with video aspect ratio in players that use xine. It's always too narrow, but only in kubuntu. When I log in to an xfce session, aspect is OK. If I log in to kde after xfce, aspect is OK. But logging into kde first, it's always wrong (too narrow)
<sfears> so messages shows scsi2.. is it mount /dev/scsi2 /directory?
<sigma_1234> whats the correct way to search for files in konqueror?
<sfears> says scsi2 doesn't exist
<flipstar> probably /dev/sdd
<sfears> doesn't exist flipstar
<flipstar> sigma_1234: ctrg+f
<flipstar> then try that log at /var/log/messages
<hele> mefisto: I have same problem with my 4:3 crt. Problem came with gutsy. 16:10 tft working fine.
<mefisto__> hele: for me it started about a week ago, I've had gutsy installed about a month
<flipstar> did you changed some video drivers or something ?
<sigma_1234> flipstar: yeah i know that but when i type something in it never finds anything even when the files exist
<KevinM> sfears: you can try tail /var/log/messages | grep "removable"
<flipstar> <-- sfears hat den Server verlassen (Remote closed the connection).
<sigma_1234> flipstar: is there a special syntax that must be used?
<flipstar> no ..
<flipstar> maybe you put something in the tab 'content'..?
<unagi> Daisuke i have core 2 duo 1.6ghz
<unagi> laptop
<unagi> i forget the cpu model number though
<unagi> intel  makes it hard to remember
<sigma_1234> someone told me to put something before the word i was searching for and it worked. not too sure what it was though
<mefisto__> sigma_1234: the search filter thing in the toolbar makes it easy
<flipstar> unagi: the core 2 duo series have 64bit support
<phoenixz> I have a presentation that I used in an introductionary course to Linux.. Im thinking about releasing it to the public, but what license would it have to be if it were to be "open source" ?
<sigma_1234> the toolbar only searches the face of the directory you are in
<sigma_1234> creative commons licence
<hele> mefisto_: I think that there have been some update wich suppouse that everyone have 16:10 monitor. Xorg.conf have to some aspect ratio setting but those did'nt work with xine. I solve problem using mplayer.
<flipstar> !gpl | phoenixz
<sigma_1234> or the gnu license
<ubotu> phoenixz: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<mefisto__> sigma_1234: you might want to try installing searchmonkey to find files
<sigma_1234> !info searchmonkey
<ubotu> searchmonkey (source: searchmonkey): search files using regular expressions aiming to replace find/grep tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 524 kB
<unagi> interesting.........
<hele> mefisto: I think that i read somewhere that xine should read aspect ratio settings from xorg.conf...
<phoenixz> flipstar, gpl could also be used for a presentation then?
<flipstar> normally gpl is used for software..im not sure
<bittin> Hi
<bittin> what do i need to get a real player stream to work?
<flipstar> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bittin> diden't work
<flipstar> phoenixz: i just checked it..yes you can http://www.oekonux.de/texte/meilenstein/paper.html#FDL
<flipstar> try real player for linux
<bittin> have tryied that
<bittin> and mPlayer
<phoenixz> flipstar, sweeet! I will first have to convince my bosses that I should release it openly, but with this at least I can investigate it a bit
<phoenixz> flipstar, realplayer for linux is like poison with your hotdog.. you can try it but I would not really recommend it..
<flipstar> bittin: real player doesnt work for real player streams ?
<calamari> is there a channel for Hardy?
<flipstar> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<calamari> thanks!
<bittin> flipstar: nah :(
<flipstar> any errors ?
<bittin> http://static.pici.se/pictures/OLAItwDuZ.png
<unagi> ok so theoretically
<Pici> I hope that site doesnt become too popupar.  Keeps setting off my hilights.
<unagi> 64 runs more efficiently?
<bittin> tried for hours and hours to get it to work
<KevinM> unagi: just has a larger address space and an enhanced ISA. I wouldn't call x86_64 more efficient, just more
<unagi> just more what
<KevinM> haha... exactly
<KevinM> just more
<unagi> then why do they bother writing programs for 64
<KevinM> larger address space can be useful sometimes, plus some instructions work better on a 64bit architecture (float calcs, etc)
<flipstar> thats the thing programs in 64bit are faster but not all programms support 64bit
<KevinM> AFAIK
<unagi> i know but maya does
<unagi> so programs like maya probably works better on 64?
<flipstar> right
<KevinM> yep. As good or better.
<unagi> well heck
<unagi> all of a sudden i  have need to reformat
<flipstar> but..other programs may not work as long as you dont chroot an 32bit environment ..
<unagi> ewwwwwwwww
<unagi> is that nice and involved?
<sigma16> where would i go to get help on setting up a mail server...
<KevinM> yep, and you need 32bit compatibility libraries to build some apps from source
<flipstar> there are a few known..like codecs and...i forgot
<tyson_> how do i take ownership of a file currently owned by root?
<unagi> ok ok ok..........lets try this...........if i were to make another partition jsut for 64 kubuntu, can i customize it to run just maya and a select few other things i needm inimalistically?
<Odd-rationale> I created a folder I called /home/Share which I plan to use for sharing files across users. My question is who should I make the owner of this folder? me or root? Thanks!
<KevinM> sudo chown OWNER FILE
<unagi> actually if i was going to do that i might as well install a whole new flavor of linux
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: you can set to allow other users to access
<unagi> rpm based
<flipstar> anyway
<tyson_> thanks mate
<bittin> iam getting it to work but not directly in the browser
<unagi> i wonder what flavor best works with maya
<flipstar> bittin: there was a thing called helix-player maybe you'll try this
<flipstar> or vlc..
<mefisto__> bittin: is it supposed to work embedded in the browser?
<flipstar> but with vlc im not sure
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: I opened dolphin as root, right-clicked the folder and changed all the Access Permissions to "Can View & Madify Content" I was just wondering who would be best the Owner of the folder. Or does it not matter?
<bittin> yepp
<bittin> i have tryied helix-player, mplayer and realplayer now
<flipstar> i dont think i would Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: OK Because last time I messed with file permissions I ended up not being able to log on. :(
<genii> Odd-rationale: Better to make a group called something unimaginative like Share then add whoever's allowed into the group. Then change the goup ownership to that group and permissions 755 or such
<kreib> I get operation not permitted trying to chown a file when using sudo. What's up with that?
<bittin> can try vlc also
<unagi> anyone know anything about maya?
<bittin> diden't work in vlc
<Odd-rationale> genii: OK. I don't know much about file permissions. I'll see if I can figure out how to do that.
<genii> unagi: I know there is a Unix version. A Linux version  I don't know. Best to email someone at their information desk or similar
<unagi> i know i run it
<unagi> im wondering what is the best flavor of linux to run it
<mefisto__> bittin: which browser?
<genii> unagi: Unix <> Linux
<unagi> what?
<bittin> mefisto__: Firefox
<genii> unagi: A Unix version will not necessarily run on Linux. They are not the same thing
<flipstar> bittin: the screenshot you made just showed that real player was not found
<unagi> ok
<bittin> yea
<bittin> what more u wan't to know
<flipstar> maybe youll have to link that in the firefox plugin dir
<unagi> im running maya, on linux
<bittin> its in the /home
<unagi> there is a linux version of maya
<bittin> true
<bittin> where is the FF plugin dir?
<bittin> was a while i was using linux
<genii> unagi: Good then :) You should ask the people at Maya which linux their software prefers best.
<unagi> they take too long to answer
<flipstar> bittin: $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Odd-rationale> genii: I'm creating a new group through the KDE system settings. What should the group ID be? the default is 1002. Is that OK?
<unagi> i wonder if its possible to have maya run as an OS
<genii> Odd-rationale: Yeah, thats fine
<flipstar> yes it is Odd-rationale
<unagi> thatd be awesome
<flipstar> unagi: isn maya a 3d software..?
<flipstar> +t
<unagi> yes
<flipstar> uhm how youll have to run it as an os?
<KevinM> unagi: unless maya is built to use 64 bit extensions you won't see any difference between 32 and 64 bit
<bittin> but now helix started it :P
<unagi> wow ok this is cute
<bittin> but don't works
<unagi> i accidently turned my backlight off how do i get it back on
<bittin> Connection to server could not be established. You may be experiencing network problems. (rtsp://qstream-rm.qbrick.com/00928/auto30/080131carin.rm)
<Odd-rationale> genii: Now for the ownership of the /home/Share folder, should I make the User = Share and the Group = Share?
<flipstar> bittin: try another link..
<genii> Odd-rationale: User does not matter. The imortant thing is group to be Share
<unagi> wow this is annoying!
<Odd-rationale> genii: OK thanks so much!
<unagi> how do i get my backlight back on
<bittin> flipstar: can't be problem with the site its swedens biggest TV-network
<unagi> is it suppose to stay off when u move the slider down?
<genii> Odd-rationale: No problem. Don't forget to add users who will be allowed access to that folder into the new group called Share
<flipstar> right bittin the stream works..i just tested with mplayer
<Odd-rationale> genii: Yes, thanks!
<KevinM> unagi: I think the 64 bit version of Maya has to be bought seperately from the 32 bit version
<genii> Odd-rationale: Also, to make the read/write/execute permissions of the folder something like 755
<unagi> KevinM: i have both versions
<unagi> can someone help me reinstate my backlight please
<unagi> is there a command for it?
<bittin> flipstar: it work on some streams :P
<Odd-rationale> genii: sudo chmod -R 755 /home/Share ?
<genii> Odd-rationale: Exactly, yes :)
<unagi> is it that no one knows or there isnt a command for it
<KevinM> unagi: how did it get turned off?
<unagi> i slid the slider down
<unagi> KevinM: i slid the slider down
<maracutaia> whats up
<genii> unagi: Backlight is usually hardware controlled.
<genii> bah
<Odd-rationale> genii: Ok, going to log out to test. Thanks so much!
<KevinM> unagi: maybe a hard reset, but otherwise, no idea. sorry
<KevinM> wait, sorry, wrong term. not a real "hard" reset. Just something that completely powers off the laptop
<TimS> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sigma16> can i get help with postfix setup
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> that was silly to have to restart X to get the backlight back
<bittin> somone knows how i can get my w-lan to work?
<flipstar> !wlan
<flipstar> !lag
<flipstar> !botsnack
<Flare183> !botabuse | flipstar
<flipstar> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> flipstar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<flipstar> i just tried to feed him ..
<anton__> =(
<anton__> Anyone know how to fix a clock on the desktop? Like not in the taskbar
<flipstar> maybe he ran out of energy ..
<flipstar> anton__: try buici-clock
<anton__> cheers
<Odd-rationale> genii: Thanks for the help. I was able to log back in again. :) My problem is that if user guest creates a file /home/Share he becomes the owner of the file and other users can't edit that file. Is there a way to make all files created in /home/Share to belong to Group Share? Thanks again!
<Odd-rationale> * guest creates a file *in* /home/Share
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: Better page here. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<Odd-rationale> __-osh-__: Reading....
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: does kind of what you need. it doesn't change the owner though. From what I can remember the creator of the file will be the owner unless changed later.
 * __-osh-__ is away again.
<flipstar> is there an easy way to create an random number in a specific range ?
<Odd-rationale> Will umask affect every file the user creates or just the file in a specific folder e.g. /home/Share ?
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: also have a look at pam_umask which might do what you ask. I just glanced it and it does look promising.
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: All from what I gather.
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: You could go the ugly way and put a cronjob that will recursivly change the GID of all files in /home/Share/ naturally...
<jetsaredim> how in sync are the kde4 packages with trunk?
<Odd-rationale> Hmm. No thanks. :)
<Odd-rationale> __-osh-__: did you catch my previous konversation with genii, or would you like me to explain what I did so far?
<anton__> right so i got the clock
<anton__> and i installed it using synaptic
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: Not much point as I'm leaving the keyboard for a beer in about 3 min. Just thought I'd give some pointers in case they were useful.
<anton__> But now it looks really bad
<anton__> and i want another skin
<anton__> how to fix?
<Odd-rationale> __-osh-__: OK. Thanks anyways.
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: good luck. =)
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<anton__> where can i find buici clock settings?
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: if you could get your users to use the command chgrp then perhaps all files created by those users would belong to the group that they'd changed to. Have a look at it.
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: if the permissions then were to let gorup members edit files you'd be home free.
<__-osh-__> Odd-rationale: Somehow I don't quite get what your'e trying to do. if you need your users to edit files then you could have overwrite-issues. Perhaps you should look at SVN or something like that instead?
<anton__> so.. anyone in here that have buici clock at all?
<__-osh-__> anton__: no.
<anton__> =(
<jetsaredim> how in sync are the kde4 packages with trunk?  There seems to be some new plasma changes allowing the panel to be more configured and it would be nice to get a hold of them.
 * __-osh-__ is enjoying a beer instead. Have fun guys.
<anton__> k cya osh =)
<Odd-rationale> __-osh-__: Thanks for your suggestions! Have fun.
<Odd-rationale> __-osh-__: BTW was your beer "free"?
<unagi> oh wow
<unagi> omg i am so angry
<unagi> if i have a file open and i restart x is it still open somewhere
<smeril> is there a comand for installing mpg support?
<Flare183> !codec | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xcell> ok! im just started (MV2-MX SE) asus mobo, with via graphics, when in (sys settings) which do i pick?
<Xcell> to get out of vessa
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> is there a way to make kubuntu to NOT install grub to the mbr, and install it to the boot partition instead
<unagi> why does kde alt+tab in such a weird way
<alesan> unagi: that's what I ask to myself since almost ten years
<vma> weird way?
<alesan> it would be very cool if alt+tab was working in a meaningful way
<alesan> I'd use it a lot
<mefisto__> what's wrong with alt-tab?
<genii>  Bizzeh: If you install grub to a partition instead of an entire drive it overwrites the partition information.
<frojnd> Does UTP kable rolled into circles effect in anyway file transfeer ? magnetic fiels or smth ?
<genii> Bizzeh: So short answer is: Yes, you can install to the boot partition but it renders your partition useless
<unagi> wow alesan does that mean theres no fix for it?
<alesan> unagi: I've never found a way to make it correct
<unagi> wow that is UBER annoying
<mefisto__> what?
<unagi> think its changed in ked 4?
<alesan> no idea
<unagi> the alt + tab behavior in kde mefisto__
<alesan> mefisto__: basically
<alesan> if you press alt tsab you get random windows
<Xcell> Xcell: ok! im just started (MV2-MX SE) asus mobo, with via graphics, when in (sys settings) which do i pick?
<Xcell> Xcell: to get out of vessa
<alesan> not the last one you used
<unagi> basically you should be able to alt + tab between 2 windows even if you have 20 open
<unagi> or arrange your window z depth by just alt + tab
<mefisto__> random windows? not on my kde
<unagi> not random
<unagi> in order
<mefisto__> that's what it does
<unagi> i dont want it to
<unagi> i want it to be gnome/windows like
<unagi> it makes more sense
<mefisto__> what do you want? random instead of cycling?
<unagi> not 'random'
<anton__> Anyone got a tip for a nice kde addon?
<alesan> mefisto__: the first window on alt+tab should be the last window you used
<unagi> a b c d...........a is visible...........alt tab once..........the order is now b a c d............b is visible...............alt tab twice...............c b a d..............c is visible
<unagi> it makes so much more sense that way
<mefisto__> alesan: that's exactly what it does here
<unagi> ?
<unagi> brb
<alesan> mefisto__: it has NEVER done that in every KDE installation I tried in the past, almost 10 years
<unagi> the actual title is 'walk through applications'
<mefisto__> maybe you have the taskbar in panel settings sorted alphabetically or something?
<alesan> mefisto__: which settings have you changed for that?
<unagi> they arent sorted alphabetically
<unagi> what would it have to do with the taskbar
<alesan> no, I don't think so. I never touch those options :)
<alesan> indeed, the taskbar I think has no importance here...
<vma> i've got the same behavior here :o
<unagi> which one vma
<mefisto__> right-click the panel>configure panel>taskbar. maybe try switching of alphabetical sorting and grouping similar tasks
<vma> the right one
<val0> SlimeyPete: you around?
<alesan> vma: how did you do that?
<DFlame> folks, just a quickie.......
<vma> it's like that since kubuntu is on my computer :o
<DFlame> i hit ctrl-alt-esc to get the kill cursor
<DFlame> i missed >.>
<DFlame> the desktop too the hit
<DFlame> *took
<david__> howdy - > akgregator or liferea
<SSJ_GZ> <unagi> basically you should be able to alt + tab between 2 windows even if you have 20 open
<SSJ_GZ> doh
<SSJ_GZ> Anyway, you can accomplish this by unchecking the inappropriately named "Show Window List When Switching Windows"
<vma> DFlame: you want your desktop back?
<DFlame> please :)
<vma> mh, how about writing kdesktop on konsole?
<DFlame> Cheers, I'll remember to watch where i point that next time xD
<vma> :P
<Steven_M> hi all
<flipstar> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<enry> good night!
<Steven_M> hi flipstar
<matthew_> How can I install nvidia drivers on fiesty fawn?
<Daisuke_Laptop> odd...  the installer from a windows program restarted x.
<Daisuke_Laptop> not a posisbility i'm fond of
<Bizzeh> no, wine choked on something... and crashed x
<unagi_> ok so whos the guy that said his alt tab was doing the right thing?
<unagi_> because i wanna know how to do it =/
<mez> !nvidia | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Laptop> twice :\
<SSJ_GZ> [21:39] <SSJ_GZ> <unagi> basically you should be able to alt + tab between 2 windows even if you have 20 open
<SSJ_GZ> [21:40] <SSJ_GZ> Anyway, you can accomplish this by unchecking the inappropriately named "Show Window List When Switching Windows"
<Steven_M> my uncle has installed a new firewire card, will kubuntu detect it automaically
<Daisuke_Laptop> that depends, is it on the supported hardware list?  (but overall, given ubuntu's track record, yes, it should probably be detected.  but who uses firewire anyway?)
<Steven_M> Daisuke_Laptop: my uncle hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> sometimes i have 3d acceleration on here, sometimes i don't.
<Steven_M> Daisuke_Laptop: can you give me a link to the suported hardware list?
<Daisuke_Laptop> who makes it?
<mefisto__> how can I change the resolution of the login screen? It's not the same res as after login
<Daisuke_Laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareIdentification
<Steven_M> Daisuke_Laptop: thanks :)
<unagi_> anyone know how to change the alt+tab behavior
<vma> dunno, sorry :
<unagi_> vma so you can alt tab between 2 windows even if you have 5 open?
<vma> yep
<unagi_> what version of kde do you have
<SSJ_GZ> unagi_: Did you see my post above?
<mefisto__> unagi_: system settings>window behaviour. Then right-click "what's this" to get an explanation of what the options do
<Daisuke_Laptop> it works by default
<vma> uhm
<Daisuke_Laptop> alt+ tab goes from here to my xterm
<Daisuke_Laptop> alt + tab again goes back here.
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are a few other apps open as well
<unagi_> ok........whatever the term for alt+tab is for switching through application
<Daisuke_Laptop> huh?
<unagi_> task switching i guess is the term for it
<mefisto__> unagi_: you want alt-tab to just cycle current and last-used window, right?
<unagi_> well kind of
<unagi_> i shuold be able to re arrange the heirarchy with just alt+tab based on if i hold down alt or not
<unagi_> like with windows or gnome
<mefisto__> well, that's what it has always done for me. check system settings> window behaviour, and see if "show window list while switching windows" is ticked
<vma> version is 3.5.8 :o
<unagi_> that helps
<unagi_> is ther a way to change the way the list looks?
<unagi_> kde is getting more bearable ;)
<vma> heh
<unagi_> what
<mefisto__> unagi_: so it was off and you turned it on?
<unagi_> yea
<unagi_> =)
<unagi_> im so happy now
<vma> congrats
 * SSJ_GZ sighs
<unagi_> thank you
<mefisto__> :)
<unagi_> now on to my other annoyances
<unagi_> =)
<vma>  <SSJ_GZ> [21:40] <SSJ_GZ> Anyway, you can accomplish this by unchecking the inappropriately named "Show Window List When Switching Windows"  <? :P
<unagi_> kopete hangs on start with no error.............and i get an error when i unmount my external..........it still unmounts its just annyoing
<vinolencia> howdy all, i'm having an issue with VLC not playing all of a burnt DVD (and other media progras like xine and kaffeine do not even open the DVD); anyone have anyt thoughs?
<unagi_> i didnt see these messages
<unagi_> is there a way to change the lok of the list
<vma> dunno
<d|abolic> Hello
<d|abolic> anyone avaliable to provide me with a little bit of support?
<mefisto__> unagi_: change it how?
<unagi_> just the look........just icons would be nice
<unagi_> and arranged horizontally
<unagi_> kopete hangs on start with no error.............and i get an error when i unmount my external..........it still unmounts its just annyoing, and ideas?
<puhhnah> why i cannot launch firefox from bin file like i can in windows from exe, i use kde4
<woddf2> Hello
<kiirtee> you must give this file executable right
<woddf2> How do I upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy?
<SlimeyPete> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<Xcell> using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<Xcell> which drivers work?
<Xcell> hello?
<Xcell> typical
<danielkubuntu> hi
<unagi_> can someone explain to me how to find the bash command for a program i just installed from repos when the name i used to dl it doesnt run it
<shinda> hey guys was wondering, I'm using media tomb and wanted to have it startup as daemon when I boot, I tried putting a bash script link to run it on load in my /etc/init.d folder
<shinda> but it doesn't seem to load, so I'm guessing I'm missing something here, if anyone could help it be great
<mefisto__> unagi_: "apt-cache search packagename" might give you a clue. what did you install?
<Xcell>  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<unagi_> imagemagick
<ol_dude67> shinda, it might help if you pastebin the file you are trying to use? so someone may look at it.
<shinda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto__> unagi_: that confused me too when I first installed it. it's not a single program. try "info imagemagick" for an explanation
<unagi_> well that makes more sense
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  if thats a nvidia card check the !nvidia factoid to see what one of the nvidia drivers its to be using.  glx, glx-legacy, or the newer.  i guess..  That card dosent sound famuler to me at all.
<unagi_> so im learning that imagemagick doesnt support .iff
<unagi_> is there any program that supports .iff to .jpg or .png or .iff sequences to .avi .mpg
<shinda> ol_dude67: np - the file I made in my /etc/init.d is - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54397/
<Dr_willis> .iff ? you mean the old amiga animation format?
<Dr_willis> iff to png ive seen done I think with the  imagemagik tools.  Not sure if gimp can load those or not
<val0> SlimeyPete: if you are around and want to know the end to the story let me know :D
<SlimeyPete> val0: go on then
<Dr_willis> !info netpbm
<ubotu> netpbm (source: netpbm-free): Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-11 (gutsy), package size 1165 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<val0> SlimeyPete: remember the story from last night i was telling you around with the c/c #'s
<flipstar> anyone know how to create a random number in a specific range ?
<FaiDillinGer> anyone knows how i get the ctrl+alt+del shortcut to bring out the task manager ??
<flipstar> FaiDillinGer: you can set it in kmenu
<flipstar> just go to ksysguard and edit it there
<SlimeyPete> val0: yep
<FaiDillinGer> flipstar: ok thanks, i just found out  its ctrl + esc
<shinda> sorry ol_dude spam filters blocking my messages; but the command i've pasted loads fine when I run it in my konsole.
<val0> well, i finally got a hold of the cops today and they have contacted visa and m/c and they are launching investigations and such... the only shame is that nobody could do anything during the night, and had to wait till morning for the fraud dept. to open. It's nice to know that people can steal your data and you can't do anything untill somebody on the other end wakes up
<tashiro_> any tips on how to make Ktorrent download faster?.....im totaly clueless
<flipstar> enable vht
<tashiro_> How do i do that ? :)
<FaiDillinGer> dht ?
<flipstar> in settings
<flipstar> in my translation its vht ...
<FaiDillinGer> ok
<mefisto__> and port forwarding, which ktorrent can do for you
<mefisto__> I think it's called upnp plugin
<Dr_willis> upnp in ktorrent works good for me here.
<tashiro_> Thanx a lot :-}
<mefisto__> windows users could use kubuntu livecd to set port forwarding with ktorrent too, I suppose
<iceman_> what is the command to format a drive. I need to formatt my usb
<Dr_willis> iceman_,  mkfs.WHATEVERFSYOUWANT
<Dr_willis> with a sudo of course added in front
<iceman_> k
<unagi_> anyone know much about mencoder?
<FaiDillinGer> hi
<NickPresta> hi FaiDillinGer
<flipstar> what do want to know about that unagi_ ?
<FaiDillinGer> hi NickPresta
<unagi_> or at least how the heck do you search a man page
<flipstar> man mencoder ;)
<unagi_> im looking at it
<FaiDillinGer> does anyone know how can i make the window key pop up the kmenu ??
<unagi_> do i really have to go through each line to find what i need
<NickPresta> unagi_, `man mencoder`. To search for specific terms, type: "/TERM" To go to the next found word, press n.
<flipstar> could user man mencoder |grep <whatever>
<flipstar> -r
<unagi_> thank you
<unagi_> | grep doesnt give me the whole text
<mefisto__> unagi_: if you hit the / key, then type the search term when the man page is displayed
<unagi_> mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -mf fps=25 -o output.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4<-----------------------------why does this give me [demux_mf] file type was not set! trying 'type=jpg'...
<NickPresta> mefisto__, yep. I told him that too =(
#kubuntu 2008-02-02
<iceman_> thanks
<NickPresta> unagi_, alternately, open up Konqueror and type: man:mencoder
<unagi_> my god
<unagi_> lole
<unagi_> its -mf type=jpg not mf=type=jpg
<[ka]killer> hey
<[ka]killer> was wondering how i change the default file browser from dolphin back to konquor
<tekteen> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<[ka]killer> thanks
<tekteen> np
<FaiDillinGer> does anyone know how can i make the num.lock active at loginscreen ??
<mefisto__> FaiDillinGer: system settings> keyboard and mouse
<FaiDillinGer> thx mefisto__
<FaiDillinGer> does anyone know how can i make the window key pop up the kmenu ??
<NickPresta> FaiDillinGer, I forget how to make it accept just the Win key but you can easily bind the KMenu to the Win key plus another key.
<flipstar> FaiDillinGer: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/faq/panel.html#id2552734
<NickPresta> ah, they removed the ability to just set the Win key unless you remap the Win key..
<FaiDillinGer> thx
<intelikey> is it possable to get an .xpm to execute code ?    splash screen for example ?
<intelikey> #kubuntu is dead.     long live #kubuntu!
<tekteen> lol
<achilles> i forgot the name of a html editing program it completes tags for you anyone know the name? thanks
<intelikey> quanta ?
<intelikey> i forgot too.
<achilles> no it had html something
<achilles> but thanks
<achilles> the icon was a face of a guy screaming
<intelikey> screem ?
<achilles> let me check
<intelikey> screem - A GNOME website development environment
<achilles> yes!!!! thank you much:)
<intelikey> welcome.
<intelikey> kdevelop3 - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version    if you like "ide"'s
<achilles> thanks ill take a look later;)
<achilles> intelikey is kubuntu the same as ubuntu but with kde?
<intelikey> yep
<achilles> ok:) I was using ubuntu but i could never get my dailup working but with kubuntu i could because of kppp:)
<intelikey> interesting.   wvdial should have worked for either install
<intelikey> in fact i can get wvdial to work on systems that kppp fails on....
<achilles> :O
<achilles> it never worked for me:(
<intelikey>           some         ^
<achilles> for some reason kppp always works for me
<bohemio> aluien de chile
<intelikey> !cl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> what language is that ?
<intelikey> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vzduch> there was a g missing to make 'alguien'
<intelikey> ah.
<romunov> i'm having problems with my kubuntu. i once put my machine to hybernate, but open restart it never woke up
<achilles> oh lol ok :)
<achilles> now i understand:)
<romunov> i could only login via the command line and startx
<romunov> but i don't have shutdown or any other commands now
<romunov> i can't switch users either
<romunov> other than going to the command promp and switching users
<intelikey> romunov kdm messed up again ?
<achilles> how do i make firefox my defualt browser ? i dont wont kconqurer:P
<Taggnostr> achilles, in the firefox options?
<achilles> for the system
<draik> I received a RAR file with a password. I have the password, but how do I use it to let me extract the RAR's content?
<Taggnostr> there should be a button "make firefox my default browser" or something similar
<achilles> ok ill try
<intelikey> achilles well you could change the alternative /usr/bin/x-www-browser     ether via the gui  "kcontrol i think"  or the cli update-alternatives i think
<intelikey> or edit by hand.   or....    (probably a long list goes here)
<flipstar> draik: just use unrar e <filename> you'll be asked later for passwd or for a gui.. use file-roller or similar
<draik> flipstar: Thanks
<flipstar> bye im out
<achilles> thanks everyone bye:)
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<intelikey> woops what do you do when update-alternatives --all  does this to you http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5fd476ac ???
<jereme> unagi_: iphoto? ;)
<unagi_> .....?
<replman> Hi! I have a problem watching video on my system. Each time i open mythtv, mplayer, ..., X11 crashes, nvidia-screen pops up and then the login of kde is shown. This worked already some weeks ago
<Daisuke-Ido> the obvious question is: what's changed between then and now?
<Daisuke-Ido> have you perhaps gone to one of the compositing window managers?  are you using kde 3 or 4?
<mefisto__> I can't seem to get my login screen resolution to change. it's always 1024x768, but after login it is (sort of) correctly set to 1280x1024, although fonts and icons are too large. If I log out and in again, the login screen is 1280x1024, and after login the fonts and icons are the right size.
<replman> I don't know. Each time the kubuntu update-manager shows that an update is available i do the update
<replman> maybe some weeks ago x11 was also in the update, but i'm not sure
<replman> i use kde3
<replman> 3.5.6
<FaiDillinGer> yo . i have an external usb drive with an ext3 filesystem on it.  the hardrive is always plugged to the computer. i use as a mount point /media/disk, but when i reboot and browse to /media/disk, no files appear. i have to mount it. how can i make it mounted automaticcaly please ??
<Daisuke-Ido> mefisto__: are you using a custom kdm theme?
<Daisuke-Ido> !automount | FaiDillinGer
<Dr_willis> !fstab | FaiDillinGer
<ubotu> FaiDillinGer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> mefisto__ you may not like my sujestion.  but, try gdm.
<intelikey> i'm not a gnome'r but gdm beats kdm hands down  imo
<Daisuke-Ido> replman: other question still up in the air - are you using compiz or beryl?
<replman> Daisuke-Ido: no
<mefisto__> intelikey: you mean just for login? or give up on kde?
<intelikey> just the login
<FaiDillinGer> thx Dr_willis but the auto option is already set ??
<FaiDillinGer> UUID=86c76468-f081-4e88-a068-8d60c04d96c4 /media/disk auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<intelikey> mefisto__ it's as simple to try as   sudo apt-get install gdm      and just as easy to undo.
<mefisto__> intelikey: I like that very much actually. I have xfce installed so gdm is there. how do I make gdm the login?
<replman> I'm going to try starting a plain X11 without kde (xinit) and try to play something there. I'll be back and reporting
<Daisuke-Ido> mefisto__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<intelikey> mefisto__ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mefisto__> and how do I undo that if it doesn't work out? reconfigure kdm?
<intelikey> ok quick draw.  i'll go back to playing with a script kiddy, seeing that i'm not needed here  ;/
<Daisuke-Ido> mefisto__: change gdm to kdm
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: nah, i'm actually going to play some dumb games :)
<intelikey> no no. it's all yours.
<mefisto__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, right?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> mefisto__ reconfiguring any of the ?dm family will give you the menu to choose which you want to use.
<mefisto__> Daisuke-Ido: how would I change themes? do you mean the login theme?
<Daisuke-Ido> not entirely sure when it comes to gdm
<mefisto__> and for kdm?
<WorkingOnWise> does amarok work with there's a theme manager for gdm in the repos
<WorkingOnWise> oopsss...
<intelikey> hehhe
<WorkingOnWise> I mwant......
<WorkingOnWise>  there's a theme manager for gdm in the repos
<intelikey> i resemble that remark WorkingOnWise
<WorkingOnWise> wow....I'm just gona step slowly afk....
<WorkingOnWise> :)
<intelikey> :)
<WorkingOnWise> ties this "windows" keyboard...
<WorkingOnWise> it keeps moving the keys on me....
<intelikey> you would be surprised how many times i have started to hit [enter] and realized that i had changed topics in the middle of my post...
<WorkingOnWise> lol..u too?
<intelikey> as i said <intelikey> i resemble that remark WorkingOnWise
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<draik> Not sure how or why, but all of my GRUB options have been removed. How do I get them back? All I have is Memtest86+
<WorkingOnWise> so, i know I have apache something installed...how can I tell if it's 1.x or 2.x?
<intelikey> update-grub   maybe ?
<draik> intelikey: Where?
<intelikey> httpd --version ?
<intelikey> guessing.
<intelikey> draik cli
<draik> I can get a GRUB> command line, but that's it.
<mefisto__> I think sudo update-grub will do it
<WorkingOnWise> lol...good guess but nope....
<intelikey> WorkingOnWise ok.  dpkg -l | grep apache
<draik> intelikey: mefisto__: It says "Unrecognized command"
<mefisto__> oh, you can't boot without an entry in grub
<draik> mefisto__: Right. How do I get it back?
<replman>   Hi!
<WorkingOnWise> intelikey: or http://localhost:8080  :)
<intelikey> draik ah you mean you can't boot.   you need to tell it the root (hd0,0)    kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1    initrd /initrd.img    boot
<draik> intelikey: Ok. How?
<intelikey> WorkingOnWise that will only display the home page you have installed.  not always the correct page for the server.
<intelikey> draik just as i listed them.  ^    1.  root       2. kernel       3. initrd        4. boot     you only need to know the disk address   (hd?,?)   and the root=
<intelikey> draik and grub provides tab completion as well
<mefisto__> draik: the "e" key lets you edit when you're in the grub menu, so just edit memtest entry, replace with what intelikey said
<mefisto__> then update-grub once you've booted properly
<intelikey> mefisto__ well what i said was for the grub prompt   but yes that will work too
<draik> 10-4
<intelikey> mefisto__ i.e.   "c"  rather than "e"
<sloop> howdy folks -looking for some help with my brand spanking new kde4 grub file
<mefisto__> "c" edits in the grub menu?
<intelikey> WorkingOnWise if you change/edit your home page  then it's not updated with apache  iirc.   that's why i mentioned that.  ^
<intelikey> mefisto__ no.  "c"  gives you the grub command line.  "grub prompt"
<sloop> installed kde4 from the live cd but didnt right to the grub menu ..now i cant boot into that partition
<intelikey> mefisto__ from the menu ^  yes.
<sloop> I 'e"dit my grub lines but I don't have a clue as to the uuid nonses
<intelikey> sloop it's the hour for grub.    fire away
<sloop> lol thanks itelikey
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<intelikey> sloop ok uuid is the file system idintifier.   from the running linux system  you can use  blkid   to list yours.
<kadam> On a scale of 1-10, what are the odds that I can dual boot kubuntu on a drive that already has Windows on it?  What if it's a RAID 0 array?
<unagi_> kadam its preferred that you have windows on the drive first
<draik> intelikey: mefisto__: Nope. It still went to Memtest :(
<intelikey> draik then you entered something incorrectly.    keep trying or boot a live CD and fix from there.
<mefisto__> sorry draik, listen to intelikey, it should be more straightforward using the grub prompt
<replman> I tried it (playing video) without kde (plain xinit) - the same result (X11 crashes). I put the log to http://www.pastebin.org/17821
<kadam> unagi_: Ahh, good... Am I in for an ordeal, you think?  Or is installing to a raid array rather straightforward?
<sloop> Ah ha! thank you intelikey
<draik> SGD to the rescue, I guess
<unagi_> lol replmanthat darn signal 11
<intelikey> sloop :/
<unagi_> replman:
 * draik 's day goes from bad to worse :(
<unagi_> i dont know anything about raid kadam i just know the best thing to do is install windows first
<replman> unagi_: do you know what i can do?
<intelikey> draik actually i think everyone should manually boot their system with grub and lilo   at least one time each.   that way you are never afraid of the boot loader again.    but i will admit it is formitable when first incountered.
<unagi_> lol no replman i just know that maya use to give me signal 11 (unknown signal) when i used the graph editor and it sucked
<replman> That's very annoying. When i browse to a website which loads a video (mplayer-plugin), the complete kde crashes
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<draik> intelikey: While this is the first time this has happened, it's the 2nd time I was locked out. The first incident added 3 other users. This time it removed GRUB :(
<intelikey> draik understood.    and may i say i sympothize, over "too much automatic ####!" in ubuntu.
<intelikey> all it takes is one cron job doing something with the boot loader or for some the gui, and it fail.   leaves a dark brown taste in your mouth about the whole os.
<intelikey> automatic updates give linux a bad name.    imo
<draik> intelikey: What would happen if I copy a very similar install's /boot/grub/menu.lst file to this laptop which just ate it?
<intelikey> welcome back mefisto__, you timed it just right.    "missed my rant"   :)
<mefisto__> rant about?
<intelikey> draik if the disk/partitions and kernel version are the same it will work.  if not, you'll have basicly the same mess to contend with.
<intelikey> mefisto__ don't ask.      automatic crap breaking things.
<draik> intelikey: They are the same. Just didn't know if there was anything in particular with could not be used.
<intelikey> draik shouldn't be.   but i think it would be easy enough to fix from a live CD    do you have one ?
<draik> intelikey: Yes. Booting at this time.
<intelikey> k   i'll walk you through it.
<mefisto__> intelikey: gdm login was the same 1024x768 resolution. any other suggestions?
<draik> intelikey: Ok. I'm in.
<intelikey> mefisto__ it's adjustable.     not sure about the gui thingy  but i edit by hand /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<intelikey> draik is the root fs of the installed system mounted ?
<draik> intelikey: Nope. I just loaded the LiveCD of 7.10
<intelikey> ok.   open a terminal   and do   cat /proc/partitions ;mount
<intelikey> draik find your installed fs's root partition (assuming you use a partition)   and look at the output of the mount command to make sure it's not already mounted.   then mount it on /mnt
<intelikey> if you need more specific help on things just say so.
<intelikey> draik still with me ?
<sloop> -thanks intelikey fixed my grub but kde4 doesnt see my atheros card
<shinda_> hey anyone familiar with mkvextract tools?
<intelikey> !kde4 | sloop best i can do with kde4 is point you to the other room. sorry.
<ubotu> sloop best i can do with kde4 is point you to the other room. sorry.: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sloop> sweet - thx
<intelikey> np
<snarkster> YAH!!! i got a sexond interview with a law firm..
<intelikey> shinda_ if you ask more specific questions you are more likely to get a responce.    if you specify the issue you are having, including any error messages; you are even more likely to get help.
<snarkster> second even
<draik> intelikey: Sorry, got a phone call. Took a while to get connection back on my network. (Don't ask)
<intelikey> snarkster frauidian slip ?
<phoenixz> My adept manager crashed and I can't start it anymore, its saying something about database which is locked.. How can I fix this?
<snarkster> no im happy.. I know its OT..
<snarkster> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shinda_> sorry, basically I want to remux an mkv to a vob, and I realize that it requires mkvtools and mp4box, but not sure about the actual use, I want to remux video so I can play it on my ps3, anyone have any experience doing this?
<snarkster> i took flv and converted to mpg for use on a psp
<snarkster> Use convert it
<snarkster> its in the repos
<draik> intelikey: I'm using the whole HDD.
<draik> intelikey: How do I check?
<intelikey> draik ok.  mount it
<shinda_> yea, don't want to convert anything since that'll involve having to wait for the videos to transcode and that will take 12+ hours which I really don't want to do
<stunatra> What's a good partitioner/formatter for Kubuntu?
<intelikey> draik oh sorry.     sudo fdisk -l
<snarkster> then what are you asking about?
<snarkster> according to what you just asked:
<snarkster> sorry, basically I want to remux an mkv to a vob, and I realize that it requires mkvtools and mp4box, but not sure about the actual use, I want to remux video so I can play it on my ps3, anyone have any experience doing this?
<snarkster> sounds like you are converting.. isnt remuxing the same as converting?
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<shinda_> no, remuxing is just changing the headers and containers without changing the  content
<snarkster> ah
<intelikey> draik that will show disks and partitions if any.    then if it's not mounted.   "use the mount command without arguments to check";  mount it on /mnt thus   sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt   < example only
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<snarkster> so google remoxing mkv to mpg
<snarkster> remuxing even
<snarkster> make a gif out of the jpg sequences and then convert to mov
<shinda_> ya, most the guides are all windows specific using windows apps that do it for you, I've found one guide but was wondering if anyone had any other experience with it, to maybe save some time
<snarkster> ah.. good on you..
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<unagi_> stunatra: gparted
<snarkster> I have no experience with such things other than converting it directly
<stunatra> thanks unagi_
<intelikey> clue/4     google.com/linux   then search.
<intelikey> draik ok    sudo chroot /mnt
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> draik mount none /proc -t proc
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> draik update-grub
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> draik lets test it,     grub
<intelikey> draik you should have now a grub prompt
<intelikey> ?
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> draik    root (hd0)     < again assuming no partition  if you have one partition change to    root (hd0,0)
<intelikey> if it's not the first hd  then change acordingly
<sloop> shhhhuuuuuuuuccckkkksss it;s quiet in kubunut-kDE4 ..like a funeral home
<intelikey> you have that ?    it should return the    fs type   ?
<draik> intelikey: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<draik> intelikey: root (hd0,0)
<intelikey> draik ok,  what did you type to mount the fs ?
<intelikey> it was    sudo mount /dev/<what?> /mnt
<intelikey> draik ?
<intelikey> DRAIK !
<intelikey> hmmm he's gone.....
<intelikey> hope he doesn't panic in the middle of that....
<phoenixz> j/joinn #windows
<phoenixz> I DIDNT WRITE THAT!!
<intelikey> of course not.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> wb.
<unagi_> stunatra: gparted
<phoenixz> Im just demoing IRC to a windows user.. really...
<unagi_> oops
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<intelikey> draik ok,  what did you type to mount the fs ?  it was    sudo mount /dev/<what?> /mnt
<snarkster> unagi i guess you didnt like my suggestion
<phoenixz> unagi_, IIRC, there is a utility in apt-get that can do that... at least images to movie.. then you can convert the movie to .mov..
<phoenixz> unagi_, problem is that I forgot the names of those :P
<unagi_> hrm
<sigma16> where can i get mailserver setup help
 * draik swears at the cordless phone
<sigma16> ?????????????????/
<draik> intelikey: Sorry, got another phone call. It was actually important, too.
<intelikey> draik ok.  you back with me now?
<draik> intelikey: Yes
<draik> Ok
<draik> How do I find out the partition?
<intelikey> ok you still at the grub prompt ?
<Daisuke-Ido> sigma16: a long string of question marks is unlikely to make you any friends
<draik> sda1 is Linux
<draik> sda2 is Extended
<draik> sda5 is swap
<intelikey> draik ok and are you still looking at the grub prompt ?
<sigma16> i need help with setting up a mailserver.... i wqas following a guide on the ubuntu community site and i hit a snag
<draik> intelikey: Yes
<intelikey> draik ok type in     quit
<draik> intelikey: I'm stuck at the      root (hd0,0)        part of the session
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> draik now in the chrooted shell.   cat /boot/grub/devic*
<Daisuke-Ido> could you possibly be a little more specific?
<dazza> hi, i'm having problems with my mouse - it stops responding when typing on the keyboard. this is on a dell inspiron 1520 and it was working fine up until today
<draik> intelikey: hd0   /dev/hda
<snarkster> did you do any updates?
<intelikey> draik should show one line per hdd you have
<dazza> uh yeah, it was libprobe i think
<intelikey> draik you have only one ?
<dazza> got updated this morning
<draik> intelikey: yes
<sigma16> can some 1 plz help me...
<Daisuke-Ido> like, i dunno, a link to the guide you're following, information about what step you hit a snag on, something for us to work with, because as it stands, "i'm following a guide and i hit a snag" tells us diddley-squat.
<sigma16> if not show me were i can get help?
<dazza> i restarted x, then restarted the whole laptop, then ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> draik ok.   now lets check the device node     ls -l /dev/hda1
<draik> intelikey: The funny thing is that its under /dev/sda , not hda
<intelikey> draik that's ok.  that's scsi emulation used by the live cd
<draik> intelikey: ls: /dev/hda1: No such file or directory
<draik> intelikey: Oh, ok.
<intelikey> draik ok i want you to run this    mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<draik> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> draik that will make a static device for the kernel to use in a pinch.
<KillerFlamingo> does any one know of a free version or program like VMware that i can use to virtualize Winxp
<Daisuke-Ido> !vistualbox | KillerFlamingo
<intelikey> draik ok one more thing.     grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vistualbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dazza> KillerFlamingo: you could try virtualbox
<Daisuke-Ido> crud
<Daisuke-Ido> !virtualbox | KillerFlamingo
<ubotu> KillerFlamingo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dazza> KillerFlamingo: vmware itself is also free, but not open source
<draik> intelikey: ok
<KillerFlamingo> vmware wanted $189
<Daisuke-Ido> vmware *server* is free (and i believe it has less features)
<intelikey> draik if that didn't show anything we have work to do.
<draik> intelikey: kernel          /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<sly> hi
<dazza> KillerFlamingo: not for vmware server edition
<dazza> KillerFlamingo: that one is free
<draik> intelikey: But it's commented out
<dazza> but virtualbox-ose will work as well i think, and it's easier to install :D
<draik> intelikey: Nevermind. It's at the bottom. It only has the memtest
<KillerFlamingo> ok i'll try them both
<sly> !channel
<KillerFlamingo> thank you
<intelikey> draik ok you still have a problem then.   lets try another avinew
<sly> !find channel list
<intelikey> draik rm /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> or you can move it
<draik> intelikey: ok
<sly> !join
<sly> !join channel
<draik> intelikey: Removed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> File channel found in dancer-services, doc-iana, epic4-help, epic4-script-hienoa, epic4-script-light (and 8 others)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> draik     mknod /dev/hda b 3 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> draik grub-install /dev/hda
<draik> intelikey: I'm at the GRUB>
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> shouldn't be
<intelikey> quit
<draik> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> did you put a space in the grub-install command or something ?
<intelikey> up arrow to check
 * draik is embarrassed
<intelikey> thought so
<draik> intelikey: Yeah. I removed the space and put grub-install this time
<intelikey> ok up arrow and grep the menu.lst again
<draik> intelikey: /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device
<intelikey> oh we'll make one then.
<replman> Hi! I fixed my video-playing-x11-crashing problem. It was a driver problem. I installed the newest nvidia-driver and everything works fine now :-)
<draik> intelikey: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<intelikey> draik   mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
<intelikey> draik and   mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1
<draik> intelikey: ok
<draik> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> now do the grub-install /dev/sda      command again.
 * draik makes sure he types it in correctly this time...
<intelikey> i don't like having to fight with scsi emulation,      but we'll get there.
<draik> intelikey: /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<intelikey> hda  my typo this time
<snarkster> later folks
<intelikey> snarkster
<draik> intelikey: /dev/sda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<intelikey> NDPMacBook:    rm /dev/sda1 && ln -s /dev/hda1 /dev/sda1
<intelikey> bah. tab completion
<intelikey> draik            ^
<pocket> how do i find a list of channels?
<intelikey> pocket /list  but i advise you to filter it.   it's huge
<pocket> intelikey thank you
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<pocket> intelikey how do i filter it?
<intelikey> pocket most clients have ways  look in it's menu
<pocket> intelikey thanks
<intelikey> draik grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> finish without error ?
<draik> somewhat...
<intelikey> ok   grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst
<draik> Searching for GRUB installation directory... found: /boot/grub
<draik> The file /boot/grub/state1 not read correctly
<intelikey> yes that's not an error.
<draik> ok
<intelikey> oh my.
<intelikey> stage1 not read correctly could be a problem.
<draik> intelikey: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> draik hmmm i'm thinking.
<Dr_willis> sounds like some files in /boot got moved/deleted
<intelikey> draik two ways to aproach that.   rm /boot/grub -r   and try again   or   enter the grub shell and install from there.
<draik> The grub shell seems interesting
<intelikey> grub
<draik> ok
<intelikey> root (hd0,0)
<KillerFlamingo> so i have a stupid question about virtual box
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<intelikey> install (hd0)
<KillerFlamingo> do i install generic or server
<intelikey> or is it setup (hd0)   ???
<intelikey> heh i forgot.
<draik> I think it's setup
<draik> Either way, I get an error
<intelikey> what is it
<draik> Error 22: No such partition
<intelikey> setup (hd0,0)
<draik> Error 22: No such partition
<intelikey> Dr_willis what do you make of that ?
 * intelikey is thinking by now,  if that was my box i would already have installed lilo and forgoten it.....
<Dr_willis> Sounds like hes really broken somthing. :)
<Dr_willis> or /boot is on its own partition, and not mounted
 * draik would rather work on the Linux box than return to windows
<intelikey> Dr_willis no we have been playing in /boot
<intelikey> draik dito
<Dr_willis> he seems to be missing a  : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> Dr_willis that was the reason for being here.
<draik> I only use windows when forced. That being work and other people's computer.
<intelikey> it had only one entry  "memtest"   and update-grub didn't add anything
<Dr_willis> Makes ya wonder how it vanished. and what other things it took. :) did he have a  /boot/grub/stage1 and stage2 ?
<smeril> how do i close a program in the bakround that is stoping me from using any other packet manager
<sub[t]rnl> whats: find /boot/grub/stage1 tell ya?
<intelikey> we rm'd the broken menu.lst
<sub[t]rnl> or is that step even necessary
<Dr_willis> ls -l /boot/grub/menu* to see if the files even exist, and if they exist. they have actual data in them.
<intelikey> draik see sub[t]rnl ^
<Dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 2008-01-17 13:15 stage1
<Dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 100948 2008-01-17 13:15 stage2
<smeril> ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis it doesn't now.  but it did and was useless
<intelikey> smeril killall <name>
<Dr_willis> smeril,  close the apps with the kill command, or  by closign their interface. depends on what you got running -
<intelikey> smeril and if by background you mean you ^Z 'd it,  then fg it
<draik> find /boot/grub/strage1 tells me..        (hd0,0)
 * Dr_willis is not sure what find is doing :) heh heh..
<sub[t]rnl> telling him where to install grub
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<intelikey> Dr_willis grub's find
<Dr_willis> Ok :) that makes more sence
<draik> Dr_willis: Nope. Nothing. I only have menu.lst~
<intelikey> draik ok.    grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst~  and see if it's usable
<intelikey> the ~ means an editor probably made that.
<Dr_willis> Yep. Looks like a backed up menu.lst to me.
<draik> Nope
<draik> It's just the memtest
<intelikey> hmmm k
<intelikey> then it's worthless
<Dr_willis> he does have the proper kernel files? Im trying to figure out wht would of removed all the kernel entries in menu.lst
<intelikey> draik ls /lib/modules/ /boot/vmlin*
<Romina> hi
<sub[t]rnl> theres always the super grub disk, as a last resort
<Romina> I am searching for a command,  equal to "emerge world"
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get
<Romina> there is Kubuntu 7.04 running on this PC,  and I would like to upgrade to 7.10
<draik> intelikey: Ok. What do you need/
<draik> ?
<draik> I have the 2.6.22-14 generic
<Romina> without downloading an ISO Image,  burning a bootable CD,   deleting the old system and setting up the new system
<Romina> is there any way?
<intelikey> only to make sure you see a dir in modules/ and a kernel in /boot
<sub[t]rnl> romina: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> draik just to make sure that the kernel was still there
<draik> ok
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, sounds good .... is it risky?
<Romina> sub[t]rnl,  most packages are from the official repositories,  some aren't
<sub[t]rnl> Romina➜ I've never ran into a problem
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, example:  d3lphin  is dolphin for kubuntu 7.04
<Romina> its a packport
<Romina> frostwire is a limewire ... "fork" ...
<intelikey> draik lets run the   update-grub    again
<Romina> it has been installed as a deb
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, will these programs cause problems?
<sub[t]rnl> nope
<intelikey> draik see if it makes a new menu.lst
<Romina> how comes?
<intelikey> it is supposed to
<draik> intelikey: It asked. I said YES
<draik> Seems I only have memtest
<Romina> how will dependencies resolved if they are not resolvable?
<sub[t]rnl> Romina➜ run it and see
<Romina> okay
<draik> intelikey: Yup. Only memtest
<intelikey> wow.... draik i have never seen it act this way.     i'm kinda at a loss as to what to try now.
<draik> intelikey: What if I do a copy/paste of my other laptop's menu.lst? Would that work?
<intelikey> draik   dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, thank you very much for the information you gave me
<sub[t]rnl> no problemo
<draik> I have the 2.6.22-14-generic, linux-image-generic and a few past versions
<shinda_> anyone familiar with converting ac3 audio files to aac?
<Strangework> When should KDE4 be remotely bug-free for Kubuntu?
<intelikey> draik yeah you can do that.   but update-grub will hose it too when it is ran, if we don't find out what is causing this
<intelikey> draik past versions ?   with   ii  in the first coloum ?
<draik> intelikey: Yes
<intelikey> and you have these kernels in /boot as well ?
<draik> intelikey: I figure that the menu.lst file is a crapshoot. Copy/paste from other laptop should fix it, right?
<draik> intelikey: Yes. They are in /boot as well
<intelikey> try it.   if not we'll try something different
<draik> Onit
<draik> On it
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl did you notice that he has several kernels installed and  update-grub  made a new menu.lst with only memtest listed in it ?
<sub[t]rnl> cookies waiting if you get it resolved intelikey, just keep that in mind
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<draik> intelikey: In regards to the mounting and such of the usb drive, do I want to mount as user?
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ wasn't following too closely, but that is strange as heck
<intelikey> something is seriously hosed.   like maybe  perl is missing or something
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, there are 2 more questions comming into my head concerning the same problem and since you've been the one how answered my question before,  I would like to direct them straight to you
<intelikey> draik normally as root.
<Strangework> When should KDE4 be remotely bug-free for Kubuntu?
<draik> intelikey: Hmmm.. ok
<KillerFlamingo> So i tried the virtualbox with many error durring the install so now i will try to the VMware but it looks as though i will need to compile it my self unless some out there knows of another way?
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, please tell me,  if I can see in advance how much traffic it will cause to do the dist-upgrade,   because my internet package plan allows me only to download 3 gigs per month
<intelikey> draik it's a linux fs so the permissions are not affected by who mounts
<intelikey> i.e. the permissions bit is on each inode
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, next question: I just found out that there is a KubuntuDistUpgrade      Tool
<Romina> can it be recommended?
<FaiDillinGer> how can i enable numlock at login time please ? when xorg popsup
<sub[t]rnl> Romina➜ theres several ways to get yourself upgraded.  kubuntudistupgrade is most likely an apt front end anyway
<sub[t]rnl> upgrade | Romina
<sub[t]rnl> dern
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade | Romina
<intelikey> totally opposed to M$ fs's which have no permissions bit and thus the mount command assigns an fs wide permission
<ubotu> Romina: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Romina> Thank you sub[t]rnl !
<draik> intelikey: Ok. I copied menu.lst to /mnt/boot/grub/
<draik> umount /mnt?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> first umount /proc
<intelikey> then exit the chroot shell
<intelikey> then umount /mnt
<draik> How do I exit the chroot shell?
<intelikey> exit
<draik> Got it. Thanks
<draik> Done
<draik> Reboot?
<intelikey> yep
<draik> Ok. Here goes
 * intelikey runs for cover.
<intelikey> :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<intelikey> LOOK OUT SHE'S GONA BLOW !!!!!
 * sub[t]rnl face plants
<draik> WHOA
<draik> It's flashing all over the place
<draik> Ok
<draik> No more flashing
 * draik is happy he's not epileptic
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, is the "apt-get upgrade"  stuff really necessary?   Because it will download 342 Mb of packages
<intelikey> draik remember the stage1 error?   that may have been it.
<kadam> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<draik> Should I have copied it as well?
<draik> intelikey: I only copy/pasted menu.lst
<intelikey> draik we'll see
<intelikey> how is it doing ?
<draik> I have a brown/tan screen
<draik> It's not doing anything
<intelikey> then probably yes.
<draik> All I need from the laptop is the IM log
<draik> How can I get the log from kopete?
<sub[t]rnl> Romina➜ its recommended that your system be up to date before upgrading via repositories
 * intelikey wonders if that's an "i'm going to reload this thing"    question
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, ok then I will do so
<Romina> thank you very much once more
<draik> intelikey: Yeah. Seems that's going to be the only way.
<sub[t]rnl> *cough* super grub disk *cough*
<draik> Wait
<draik> Haha.
<draik> sub[t]rnl: Yup
<kadam> Is it possible/simple to install Linux on a separate hard drive than Windows?
<intelikey> draik boot the live CD and copy the stage1* files as well      and while you are there copy your log out   then if it doesn't boot, you can reload without having to go back in.
<draik> !enter | draik
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ you bet
<draik> kadam: Yes.
<intelikey> kadam linux doesn't really care where it lives, as long as it's not in ntfs space
<intelikey> well or vfat
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: draik: Would it be advisable to remove my windows drive before installation?  Is there anything I should know to install the bootloader?  Will it ask me which drive I want it installed on?
<sub[t]rnl> and as we just learned, as long as grub can find the partition to boot from
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<kadam> ahh, heheh, nice
<draik> kadam: Leave it in there. It's better that way
<kadam> draik: If my Windows drive is a raid0 array, will I have issues with GRUB?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl "partition" being a key word for grub.  i don't use them   and lilo does just fine at booting without a partition
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ no need to remove your windows drive before installing.  You can select the drive you want to install on from the bootable cd
<draik> Corss your fingers... here we go
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ agreed
<draik> intelikey: I had linux setup on a separate HDD at one point. Not an issue with GRUB.
<intelikey> draik i said nothing about that.   i said i don't have a partition
<kadam> Orrr, what if I set my Linux drive as the first boot device, and install GRUB to IT?
<kadam> hehe, sorry, I'm just scared ! :O
<draik> Install Linux. Use GrUB. GrUB will know what to do.
<draik> intelikey: Sorry. Read it wrong
<intelikey> kadam it wont hurt a thing to do it that way.  and if you feel safer to unplug the other drive/s first, do that.
 * draik is going to research Lasik eye surgery after the laptop boots up.
<kadam> Very well 8)  so, just to insure, GrUB can handle RAID0?
 * kadam has wanted eye surgery since radial keratotomy
<intelikey> it can when setup propperly.
<draik> intelikey: sub[t]rnl: I'm in INITRAMFS
<intelikey> then the root=/device is wrong
<sub[t]rnl> you leave me out of this, your in capable hands
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<morphine> howdy folks
<intelikey> draik reboot.  and at the menu  edit the line and change the  root=/dev/hda1   <<< should be that
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+del  should reboot you just fine.
<draik> Yup
 * kadam starts on HD installation
<intelikey> we could have continued from the initramfs  but i don't much like to
<draik> intelikey: I have root=UUID=(long string of characters)
<draik> Change it?
<intelikey> change it to   root=/dev/hda1
<draik> Ok
<draik> Booting from it
<woddf2> Hello
<intelikey> enter to accept   b to boot
<draik> Did that
<woddf2> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php Is this what I should read if I want to upgrade to KDE 4?
<draik> acpi-force is required to enable ACPI
<draik> Loading, please wait...
<intelikey> draik now if the initramfs has a device node .....
<draik> Sorry, that was to be acpi=force
<maybeway36> woddf2: yeah
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<maybeway36> i'm on debian lenny. it's not there yet
<intelikey> draik is it booting ?   or waiting on an fs ?
<draik> It's just sitting there
<draik> Loading, please wait...
<draik> Ok
<draik> Back to INITRAMFS
<intelikey> ok when it times out you'll have to do this    mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<draik> intelikey: ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist.
<intelikey> from mknod command ?
<intelikey> draik   mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<draik> Nope. That's once it's done "loading"
<draik> intelikey: Done
<intelikey> mount /dev/hda1 /root
<marcos> good evening all
<draik> intelikey: mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device or address
<intelikey> draik modprobe ide-disk
<draik> ok
<intelikey> draik mount /dev/hda1 /root
<draik> intelikey: mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device or address
<intelikey> sec.
<X9nLinuxX> I did a reinstall of Dapper on an old iMac yesterday.  After installation, went into system settings -> Login Manager -> Admin mode | ... to make some modifications and it put up the password screen as expected... entered password and it popped up a window saying 'Conversation with su failed'...
<X9nLinuxX> Q1: What does this mean?  Q2: How do I fix it?
<intelikey> ok draik modprobe ide-generic
<draik> intelikey: Done
<intelikey> draik modprobe ext3
<intelikey> then mount again
<draik> intelikey: mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device or address
<intelikey> interesting.    ls -l /dev/hda1
<ere4si> need mkdir /root/hda1 (or another name)
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> ere4si /root is correct
<draik> intelikey: brw-r--r--    1 0        0       3,    1 /dev/hda1
<intelikey> draik just to make sure, type     exit
<intelikey> draik if it boots your in. if not it loops back to the prompt
<draik> Ok. I typed exit and it looped to the prompt
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> let me study the modules list a minute
<draik> Ok
<intelikey> draik modprobe generic
<intelikey> and exit
<draik> FATAL: Module generic not found
<draik> still exit?
<intelikey> no
<woddf2> How do I upgrade to KDE 4 without keeping KDE 3?
<intelikey> draik lets see if you have an fs listed by uid in /dev  ls /dev
<draik> I hve a few things in there
<intelikey> !kde4 | woddf2
<ubotu> woddf2: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<draik> ls /dev provided quite a list
<intelikey> draik anything about uid or uuid ?
<woddf2> Thanks
<draik> intelikey: Many TTY**, but after that there isn't any UID or UUID
<intelikey> try  ls /dev/u*
<intelikey> or   ls /dev/U*
<draik> intelikey: usb1 and urandom
<intelikey> ok.  let me think some more.
<draik> intelikey: Nothing for U*
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ can you run any commands via sudo?
<X9nLinuxX> Would I need to do a complete reinstall because of a 'Conversation with su failed' message?
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ most likely no, ill walk try to walk you through it
<intelikey> draik i'm pretty sure you are only a module away from booting,  but i don't know which module.   if i knew your hardware i might be able to find it.  but this remote trubble shooting with "stone knoves and bear skins" is kinda awkward...
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ can you execute any commands with sudo?
<intelikey> X9nLinuxX sudo echo boo     <<<< that will test your sudoers rights
<draik> intelikey: Haha. Nice way to put it
<draik> intelikey: I thank you for your time and effort
<draik> You've been great
<intelikey> X9nLinuxX if it says boo then you are good to go,  if it doesn't say boo  then you cainT root
<X9nLinuxX> everything works fine except for having no access to things that want password / admin authentication
<X9nLinuxX> Password authentication on start up is fine...
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ right, try running the command intelikely gave you
<sub[t]rnl> trying to see if its just a problem with kdesu
<sub[t]rnl> (he said dapper right?)
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<X9nLinuxX> yes dapper... starting up konsole now
<sub[t]rnl> hopefully sudo works, saves a reboot into recovery mode
<Agent_bob> draik seeing that my modem just reset.   (which means i have not made rounds in time to catch it.)  i think i better go for a few.
<X9nLinuxX> it did say boo...
<sub[t]rnl> k, so its just kdesu
<draik> Agent_bob: ...?
<Agent_bob> draik yeah it's me.    :)
<Agent_bob> < intelikey
<draik> Agent_bob: 10-4.
<draik> Agent_bob: If I load up the Live CD, hoe do I get what I need?
<X9nLinuxX> so what does this mean? (Sorry if I'm missing something here)
<draik> Can I copy/paste into the mounted partition?
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ sudo visudo
<Agent_bob> draik sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt    and brouse /mnt/home
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ you'll see a line like: root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Agent_bob> draik absolutely   if you have permission.    i.e.  kdesudo konqueror
<draik> Agent_bob: I should. It's loading right now
<X9nLinuxX> ok... 'timestamp too far in the future'
<X9nLinuxX> didn't get any line about root
<Agent_bob> back in a bit.      and draik your live CD user is "ubuntu" which is probably not the installed user name... so perms will very
<Agent_bob> vary
<sub[t]rnl> so it just spit out that error? didn't access the sudoers file?
<X9nLinuxX> um.... wait a minute...
<woddf2> KDE 4 crashes when I try to use it!
<X9nLinuxX> right... but...
<woddf2> X crashes, and it returns me to KDM!
<woddf2> ...well?
<X9nLinuxX> clock time shows that the time is 17:48... that's five hours ago...
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ hrm, try clearing the timestamps, sudo -k
<X9nLinuxX> (is this an issue with clock being mucked up?
<woddf2> X crashes when I try to use KDE 4!
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ most likely.  I believe linux has security measures against date time adjusted exploits to get around security
<X9nLinuxX> again timestamp too far in the future
<sub[t]rnl> try setting the clock back
<sub[t]rnl> way back, then try clearing it
<X9nLinuxX> The install just finished last night... its essentially 'out of the box' without my fiddlings
<X9nLinuxX> the time here is USA EST... so the actual time should read 22:51
<woddf2> X crashes when I try to use KDE 4!
<X9nLinuxX> aaaawwwww... now it won't even show the clock adjustment info
<Daisuke-Ido> woddf2: #kubuntu-kde4
<woddf2> No-one answered!
<Daisuke-Ido> So!
<Daisuke-Ido> Not everything has to be an exclamation!
<_luke_> woddf2: yeah I think I have the same issue
 * Daisuke-Ido grumbles
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> sorry, i'll go back to my beer now :D
 * sub[t]rnl slides Daisuke-Ido another
<Daisuke-Ido> woohoo!
<shinda__> hey guys anyone know where I can find ac52dec I've search google and the repos but can't find it,
<Daisuke-Ido> !ac52dec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac52dec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke-Ido> are you sure that's the name?
<Daisuke-Ido> because if there's *nothing* on google...  you've probably got it spelled wrong
<shinda__> well there are articles on how to use it on google, and even found it mentioned in an old ubuntus repositary but nothing more then that
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ get it working?
<X9nLinuxX> no...
<X9nLinuxX> it won't even show the clock info now ...admin login key is grayed out too
<sub[t]rnl> try sudo -v from konsole
<Daisuke-Ido> shinda__: just out of curiosity, what is it?
<X9nLinuxX> its says I'm at desktop now... but that's it
<Daisuke-Ido> it's possible it's been deprecated and replaced by a new piece of software
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ no errors when running the command?
<X9nLinuxX> no
<shinda__> ac3 decoder, to dump ac3 files to wavs it looks like (it was mentioned in a tutorial) but I think I'm going try ffmpeg
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ now try sudo -k
<Daisuke-Ido> ffmpeg would be your best bet
<X9nLinuxX> time stame too far in future again
<sub[t]rnl> X9nLinuxX➜ have you rebooted since the errors?  I don't really like to suggest it, but I'm sure that will clear up the problem
<X9nLinuxX> no... but will do that now
<X9nLinuxX> it does allow login on startup ok... but then after that... no joy about admin access anywhere
<X9nLinuxX> (that was earlier today)
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> the timestamps are stored in your /var/run/sudo/ as far as I know.
<sub[t]rnl> rebooting should straighten it out
<X9nLinuxX> is this perhaps related to the time being wrong so its not happy to let an 'alien' login to the computer because of the time screwup?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, its directly related
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<fantom210> is there a channel to talk about fedora?
<sub[t]rnl> #fedora
<X9nLinuxX> machine is slower than hobbes, but at least it gives me a chance to play linux unmolested by things like 'productivity' and 'work' until confidence in the system settles in more
<fantom210> thanks
<kadam> What's the best FS to use if I want to read and write from linux and Windows?  Is there something that can handle, say, 90GB partitions?
<X9nLinuxX> this channel & the brains here are the 'make or break' that made me choose Kubuntu over other choices.  Everybody is great here pretty regular
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, there are some great people here.
<X9nLinuxX> a message popped up on startup 'run as root kde'  ... 'SEEMED' to take authentication happily
<X9nLinuxX> then clock shows up... tried login... it 'seems' like maybe its happy to let me in now
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ ext3 file system will do nicely.  It can be read in windows with a system driver installed
<X9nLinuxX> it looks like the automatic time set installed a time 5 hours off... as if GMT is here and actual gmt is 5 hours behind
<X9nLinuxX> wonder what would happen if I changed it to GMT as my time zone
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: Alright, that sounds fine.  Is that a difficult driver to find/install?
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ nope, ill grab you a link
<fantom210> can i play windows games on KUBUNTU?
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<sub[t]rnl> !wine > fantom210
<fantom210> what?
<chris062689> Hola.
<sub[t]rnl> !wine | fantom210
<ubotu> fantom210: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<fantom210> thanks again!
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: Nice, thanks 8)  Do you know how I might be able to format the drive in Windows?  Or would I be best off using the liveCD for formatting to ext3?
<sub[t]rnl> I would use the liveCD for partitioning
<chris062689> How come i'm getting an error?
<chris062689> chris@chris-laptop:~/psx$ dir
<chris062689> bios  cdimages  pSX
<chris062689> chris@chris-laptop:~/psx$ ./pSX
<chris062689> bash: ./pSX: No such file or directory
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: Alright.  Now, here's something I've always wondered... How do I know which drive is which?
<chris062689> Why can't I launch pSX?
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ you can look at sudo fdisk -l from the liveCD
<fantom210> is that mean i can do everything on kubuntu that i did on windows?
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ it will show your drives, partitions, and filesystems on each
<sub[t]rnl> fantom210➜ negative, you can probably find alternate programs for the windows counterparts though, that are native to linux.
<sub[t]rnl> fantom210➜ but yes, a lot of windows programs can be run via wine
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: Very nice, you've been most helpful, thank you 8)
<chris062689> o_o
<chris062689> Why did i Just get spammed with a million people joining?
<effie_jayx> chris062689,  it's called netsplit
<effie_jayx> @netsplit
<chris062689> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daisuke-Ido> and that was nowhere near a million.  i've told you a million times not to exaggerate!
<Sakkath_> i checked integrity of my install cd, but kdm just won't start. i tried getting i386 just becasue i thought maybe it was the amd64 that was th eproblem. i even tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't help.
<Sakkath_> Xorg.0.log says 'No devices detected' - 'no screens found'
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: have you done any updates since installing?
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: Are you back?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i answered in other chan, but i'd prefer if you responded-back here
<Scunizi> k
<chris062689> :\
<Sakkath_> gpm isn't a pkg?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: ok.. do a sudo apt-get update
<Sakkath_> yeah i was just considering that.
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: then do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daisuke-Ido> um
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: tehn do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: god, why must the install cd be broke?
<Daisuke-Ido> Sakkath_: perhaps you're looking for gdm?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: broke?
<Scunizi> Daisuke-Ido: he can't seem to get kdm started.. he's on kubuntu
<Sakkath_> Daisuke-Ido: no--"#kubuntu"
<Scunizi> Daisuke-Ido: he's also got an nvidia 8800 (newer)
<Sakkath_> Daisuke-Ido: it's not that i can't find the program, xorg won't start
<Scunizi> Daisuke-Ido: Sakkath_ 's install is also fresh as in clean.
<Sakkath_> meaning i never installed, this is the install cd
<kadam> I'd like to format my secondary drive.  I'm in the liveCD right now.  Does anyone know what I have to do?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: ah.. you never told me that.. you're running off the live cd?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i clearly said that
<Sakkath_> if only i had gpm to prove it
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: must have missed that or forgot it...
<Sakkath_> it's ok, i might just go w/debian ;x
<Sakkath_> I was just being lazy
<Sakkath_> and i really don't wanna wait for shit to emerge on gentoo (:
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: you could try changing the driver from nv to vesa and see if that does anything.
<Sakkath_> ok
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: when starting the desktop you could also try "startx"
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: yes, i have. also--should i enable the fb thing
<Sakkath_> 'Use kernel fb device iface?'
<Scunizi> fb thing?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: I've no idea what that is.
<Sakkath_> (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<kadam> I want to install Kubuntu 7.10 but don't want KDE3; just KDE4.  Is there a new CD out for that?
<Sakkath_> kadam: i'd advise against that
<organix> agrees with Sakkath_
<Sakkath_> 'Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver."
<Sakkath_> kadam: kde4 is shit and nowhere near being ready to be released--give it some time
<Sakkath_> buggy (:
<Sakkath_> 'In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one does and the other does not. Enabling this option is the safe bet, but feel free to turn it off if it appears to casue problems.'
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: you've got nothing to loose
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: k
<kadam> Sakkath_: Thanks but I've been running it on my laptop for the last three weeks and I love it.  Plus there's a huge update coming out next week, from what I hear.  Do you know if there's a KDE4 CD?
<Sakkath_> kadam: no i do not know about it, but i still think you'll regret it if you try it.
<draik> Where do I find the history logs from Kopete?
<kadam> Sakkath_: I exclusively use KDE4 with no problems for my needs.  I'd just like to do the same on my desktop 8)  THanks tho 8)
<Romina> sub[t]rnl ?
<Scunizi> kadam: www.kubuntu.org.. follow the links
<Romina> sub[t]rnl, please highlight me if you are here
<kadam> Ahhh, will I need Hardy to go straight to KDE4?  In that case, yes, too buggy, hehe... I'll stick with the KDE upgrade method and 7.10...
<kadam> Scunizi: thanks 8)
<Scunizi> kadam np
<Romina> anyone here with experiences with a "dist-upgrade" ?
<Romina> I have done "aptitude upgrade" which just finished  (342 MB new programs :)
<Romina> now I want to do  "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Scunizi> go for it
<Romina> there are just 2 things I worry about:
<Scunizi> it won't upgrade to the next version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<Romina> 1) do I need to alter  /etc/apt/sources.list   and fill in the  Gutsy (7.10)  sources instead of the 7.04  sources?
<Scunizi> Romina: you're upgrading from 7.04.. ?  don't take my advice I borked my upgrade.
<sherl0k> wasn't the syntax changed to sudo do-upgrade in 7.04?
<sherl0k> instead of a dist-upgrade
<Romina> sherl0k, no clue yet
<sherl0k> i'm pretty sure that will upgrade you
<Romina> Scunizi, so you think I should NOT upgrade?
<sherl0k> and your sources.list won't change
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: well.. apparently it was the nv driver. i guess i *could* do it w/the 'safe' options and then do the real nvidia driver later.
<sherl0k> rather..
<sherl0k> you don't need to change them
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: so vesa is working?
<Romina> do I need to chance my  /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<sherl0k> the upgrade process does it all for you, at least for the main ubuntu repositories
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: yes, w/startx at least
<Romina> if yes - before of after the dist upgrade?
<ere4si> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: high 5 to you..!  finally..
<sherl0k> that works too :)
<sherl0k> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: so are you going to do an actual install?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: maybe.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: :P
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: after all that ..? what's holding you back?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i WAS gonna, but i donno, i think i might try out debian XD. at least this help will help me elsewhere
<sherl0k> hey anyone by chance know much about mysql server confs?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i'll install it for now at least since i already have it downloaded & burned. one day i'l lput debian, just lazy for now.
<Sakkath_> sherl0k: man does (:
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: I tried debian. nice .. stable.. but syntax is a little different using apt
<sherl0k> hahaha
<sherl0k> Sakkath_, yeah man doesn't help me much in this situation
<Sakkath_> sherl0k: don't ask to ask--just ask your question.
<Sakkath_> Don't be so ambiguous (:
<sherl0k> lol
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: you could always install kubuntu and then vmware then debian in a vm
<sherl0k> the debian remark reminded me of my problem i'm having
<Sakkath_> do you really want/think someone is gonna sit here and say 'yes i'm familiar with mysql server confs' (:
<sherl0k> got an ubuntu box and a debian box, both have mysql server
<Sakkath_> 'cause i could be, but i donno how extensive of a problem you have
<sherl0k> the debian box, when running mysql, has multiple processes for it
<Sakkath_> so i abstain
<sherl0k> and the ubuntu box only has one
<Romina> ere4si, I looked at this page ...
<Scunizi> sherl0k: you could try #ubuntu-server
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i could, if i had infinite disk space. if i were to do that i'd just put both on a vm on my windows and screw the dual-boot lol
<sherl0k> i tried there :(
<Sakkath_> or #mysql (:
<Romina> ere4si, but it tells me how to do it graphically
<Romina> ere4si, I wanted to stick to the shell
<sherl0k> haha yeah i forgot about that
<X9nLinuxX> sub[t]rnl: After the restart and then fixing the clock the messages have not stopped.  It looked like it was going to behave, but now its back to not letting me login again "Conversation with su failed" errors again
<X9nLinuxX> it DID allow me to login to the admin mode for the clock... but doesn't do so (in 'login' settings)
<Sakkath_> looks like i can't just do fakeraid from here. it doesn't even see the hdd as being used at all. when windows is clearly using it
<X9nLinuxX> it doesn't allow access to Adept, Users n Groups, system servives, disks, or display
<BluesKaj> Sakkath_, dmesg | grep hd  ?
<Sakkath_> BluesKaj: looks like lot of errors, will upload a log--hold on
<Sakkath_> BluesKaj: no gpm, have to type out link-- http://rafb.net/p/ZfjEup14.html
<BluesKaj> Sakkath_, you have DMA disabled ...sorry I don't know the command in Linux
<BluesKaj> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<kadam> sub[t]rnl: If you're here, thanks for that ext3 fs reader for WinXP!  Seems to be working great 8)
<Sakkath_> BluesKaj: that's bizare
<sub[t]rnl> kadam➜ excellent :>
<Sakkath> BluesKaj: :S
<Sakkath> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Sakkath> I obviously can't install dmraid because i'm on the livecd. seems you need to do the raid after, wtf?
<Sakkath> oh wow, tha twas easy--hdparm
<BluesKaj> Sakkath, that happens sometimes with 2 HDD setups
<kadam> wait, what?  I'm just now setting up a 2hd setup...
<Sakkath> BluesKaj:  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device <- this is sata, when i do 'hdparm /dev/sda' it shoesn't even show using_dma as an option
<BluesKaj> sorry , bedtime here my sata & raid knowledge is  0
<kadam> it's not /dev/sds?
<Sakkath> uhm.... this fakeraid guide says to go to 'Start -> Settings -> ADministration' this is 7.04 (the guide) and the latest is not 7.04, right?
<Sakkath> kadam: well it would be /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<kadam> Sakkath: Latest stable is 7.10
<kadam> Sakkath: Ahh, you're right 8)
<Sakkath> then yeah, tha's what i'm on. so where can i find synaptic manager on this one?
<Sakkath> and place to add sources
<kadam> if you're askin' me, I wish I could help, sakkath 8)
<surgy> Sakkath: you want to edit your sources.list?
<Sakkath> i'll use adept.
<Sakkath> what are the default and 'universal' sources?
<surgy> Sakkath:  its easiest from the command line "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Sakkath> damn, i'm gonna have to resize using fdisk and ntfsrezise because of my raid
<Sakkath> not universal, i meant 'universe software'
<surgy> Sakkath:  did you try the command i offered?
<Sakkath> surgy: it doesn't necessarily matter since i could have done it from adept
<surgy> Sakkath: ok well was just trying to help, and terminal is much faster
<Sakkath> oh i see
<Sakkath> they are commented out?
<Sakkath> ah.
<surgy> yeah by defualt
<Sakkath> it did help
<Sakkath> (:
<Sakkath> surgy: thanks.
<surgy> see :)
<surgy> Sakkath: np
<Sakkath> surgy: i don't need the 'deb-src' one, right?
<surgy> umm i just uncomment all of em
<Sakkath> ok.
<dick-richardson> I have an Officejet 5610 connected to my Gutsy machine via usb. How do I print to it from my wife's Mac (OS X Tiger)
<Sakkath> surgy: then apt-get update, right?
<surgy> Sakkath:  yeah but use sudo "sudo apt-get update"
<surgy> or be root or whatever im sure you knew this
<Sakkath> surgy: or kdesu. don't worry. i may just be 'sudo su -'d you wouldn't know. i have a bunch of linux experience, just not ubuntu/debian (:
<Sakkath> plus it'd bitch at me otherwise :P
<Sakkath> woot now i can get gpm, LOL it doesn't matter now cause i got xorg to work w/vesa
<surgy> Sakkath: and im the opisit :) i know kubuntu but beyond that, nbothing i know nothing about other distros beyond some of there names
<Sakkath> lol
<Sakkath> I've spent a lot of time w/Gentoo
<surgy> ehh i dowloaded the 10 million terabyte install cds or however big they are for red hat, installed it look around for five mins and formatted once
<surgy> fedora*
<Sakkath> surgy: some issues trying to get dmraid & gpm (same issues) http://rafb.net/p/IsbRNF15.html
<Sakkath> I'm sure now that it's past the 'fedora core' shit, it's a lot better
<Sakkath> I herd some things about it being good, or having potential
<Sakkath> Fedora 7?
<Sakkath> OpenSUSE hhas kde set up nice so that it has this cool search feature in the start menu
<Sakkath> Not saying I couldn't do it otherwise, just lazy. and i would have no clue what it's called :P
<Sakkath> why the hell would it try to start cupsd??
<surgy> Sakkath: check this out, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/174069
<surgy> Sakkath:  maybe that helps?
<kalorin> maybe you want to print something?
<kalorin> :)
<dick-richardson> I'd like to print something
<dick-richardson> from my wife's mac to my ubuntu machine :P
<Sakkath> kalorin: I fail to see how apt-get install dmraid would show any intentions of printing something (:
<kalorin> or it wants to print something for you, maybe it's like one of those internet horror movies where whatever comes out of the printer it says you have 24 hours to live?
<kalorin> two days ago on my workstation at work, I tried to get the USB stuff working with my ipod
<kalorin> for whatever reason it decided to stop (turned out I needed to reboot my ipod)
<kalorin> so i went to install the userspace usb manager
<kalorin> it removed the kernel
<kalorin> oh boy let me tell you, that was FUN FUN FUN!
<Sakkath> surgy: well it didn't seem that bug was resolved, anyways i just removed cupsys, i don't need it (:
<surgy> Sakkath:  so whats the goal here?
<surgy> Sakkath: what are you trying to accomplish?
<kalorin> by the time it was over, I could have reinstalled, teh results would have been similar cause I put the kernel back, then went to remove that package and something else, the next thing I know, kde-core was gone along with openoffice and jsut about everything else
<kalorin> it was a fun day or so putting that back together, very informations
<kalorin> informational
<Sakkath> surgy: install kubuntu successfully on 'fakeRAID' with a windows dual-boot (which is already installed)
<kalorin> heh windows
<kalorin> I stopped using that about a year ago now
<surgy> Sakkath: i dont know anything about fakeraid, but i know a half dozen ways to get a dual boot system up
<kalorin> for literally anything
<Sakkath> kalorin: I game. That's it.
<Sakkath> Simple answer (:
<surgy> kubuntu can do anything windows can, just takes a little more work
<kalorin> except at work I ahve a vmware instance for outlook and the informatica tools that we use
<Sakkath> not call of duty 4
<Sakkath> (:
<kalorin> heh game
<surgy> i play call of duty 3
<kalorin> have some kids, you'll fix that habbit right away :)
<Sakkath> lmao no one in the world plays cod3
<Sakkath> i don't even know where you can buy it
<Sakkath> cod2 is a different story
<Sakkath> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Sakkath> bs
<Sakkath> how come it showed the partition table for /dev/sda fine?
<surgy> Sakkath:  cedega whould probably    do it, although it doesnt even have a wiki node yet
<Sakkath> no, it wouldnt
<Sakkath> (:
<Sakkath> + i'm not spending the $ for a transgamer account
<Sakkath> people always think they can get games workin in wine/cedega
<Sakkath> they never do.
<Sakkath> i couldn't even get turbotax installed.
<kalorin> why on earth would anyone install turbotax?
<kalorin> it's webbased now
<issya> photoshop 7 and dreamweaver 2004 install and run great
<Sakkath> kalorin: this wasn't this year
<kalorin> who wants that bloat laying around mucking up things?
<Sakkath> kalorin: and i don't do taxes, it was for my stepfather.
<mantan> i left my machine for a week (turned off), it was using 1152x864 for rez. I came back and the thing is set at 1920x1440 and is all dicked. what happened
<surgy> Sakkath:  http://www.cedega.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9087 several of those guys made it work
<Sakkath> I'm only 17 (:
<Sakkath> surgy: yeah, with shitty sound and every-so-often crashes
<Sakkath> I have steam version, not retail
<kalorin> issya: I was using elements a lot and then discovered that I like gimp better actually
<Sakkath> I doubt it's possible to get ALL Of the games I hve working
<kalorin> just took a day or two using it to learn it a little bit more
<Sakkath> it will work on mac first before inux
<Sakkath> linux
<kalorin> seems to be just as powerful for most photo type stuff
<Sakkath> won't be full fps either
<surgy> sakkath i could debat this in the propper channel, #kubuntu-offtopic
<issya> kalorin: i just havent had the time yet to explore gimp. everytime I start to at work, it seems i can get it done faster in photoshop
<Sakkath> god, why doesn't '/dev/sdb contain a valid partition table' that's such BS
<ubuntu> is there an x ?
<Sakkath> surgy: it's a pointless argument so i won't continue (:
<kalorin> you should consider setting up xen there sakkath
<surgy> sakkath :)
<Sakkath> lol
<Sakkath> xen?
<Sakkath> how would that help me
<kalorin> virtualization
<Sakkath> i know what xen is
<issya> vmware works well
<kalorin> rather than dual booting jsut virtualize it
<kalorin> vmware isn't fast though
<kalorin> xen is almost native fast
<Sakkath> kalorin: afaik you can't virtualize windows
<Sakkath> lol
<issya> i use it in a heavy working enviroment every day. no games though
<kalorin> yeah me too
<kalorin> outlook
<issya> i dont think the 3d works well
<ubuntu> 0o is there an x code 2 irc room?
<kalorin> informatica tools
<Sakkath> so um. can someone help? ;x
<kalorin> can't say taht I've ever bothered with dual booting
<ubuntu> im gettin my videog ame done first for my company
<kalorin> I'd just make another machine personally
<Sakkath> that's not even the problem atm
<Sakkath> it's just getting fdisk to realize /dev/sdb obviously contains a valid partiton table
<ubuntu> yay a machine perwsonality
<kalorin> sakkath, if you type p does it print the partition table or no?
<mantan>  i left my machine for a week (turned off), it was using 1152x864 for rez. I came back and the thing is set at 1920x1440 and is all dicked. now it won't let me change rez. wtf is going on?
<kalorin> perhaps it's because of the fake raid thing
<Sakkath> kalorin: not everyything is available when you are 17. especially a 2nd good gfx card to handle aiglx
<Sakkath> kalorin: that's os-transparent
<kalorin> not to linux
<Sakkath> kalorin: only to 'help' windows.
<Sakkath> kalorin: yes, to linux.
<kalorin> if your'e talking about he motherboard stuff, it's not
<Sakkath> to windows, not logically, physically yes
<kalorin> or wasnt' a while back when I tried it
<Sakkath> kalorin: it is, wanna bet on it? :)
<kalorin> clearly it's working well for you
<Sakkath> only real raid would be
<Sakkath> kalorin: i've had experience
<Sakkath> How else would I be able to hdparm both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<kalorin> well, you're the expert then, why are you here asking us for help?
<Sakkath> fdisk clearly distinguishes between the two
<kalorin> right, if they're raided in a mirror, then how would you see two drives?
<kalorin> perhasp I'm not understanding what you're saying you're having issue with
<Sakkath> kalorin: I fail to see why /dev/sdb does not contain a vali dpartition table. i've never used fakeraid for linux, was about to, then learned about it's built-in software raid.
<Sakkath> kalorin: because it's os-transparent
<Sakkath> it should show NTFS anyways
<Sakkath> i wouldn't think it's 'part' of a partition table
<surgy> mantan: use this command to change you res "kdesu kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf" and look where it says "screen" you can edit it there, but remember to restart computer after the changes
<Sakkath> and it's striped, anyways
<kalorin> it's striped?
<Sakkath> kalorin: i have to resize my partition (ntfsresize) then repartition with fdisk, then somenhow install it with this fakeraid guide.
<kalorin> no idea what it'd make of that
<Sakkath> kalorin: theoretically it should see it. linux sw raid will show both as the right partition type
<Sakkath> the raid devices are different devices --/dev/mdn where n is an int
<kalorin> depends where the partition table is written, if it's on the first drive first stripe then you wouldn't get a partition table on the 2nd drive
<Sakkath> kalorin: i would have thought that wouldn't matter, but maybe with striped it would. i have no clue how windows does that
<surgy> Sakkath: why not just run them in ide mode and use each hdd for a different os? make things easy on yourself
<kalorin> linux is somewhat smarter tahn windows, and usually there's a windows driver of some kind you have to use don't you?
<Sakkath> surgy: i don't need that much room for linux, i do need more than what an indiv. drive can give me for windows
<Sakkath> kalorin: yes
<Sakkath> it would be 'nvraid' on linux, i think
<kalorin> sakkath, why not just do 2 partitions of one drive then, put linux on 1 and windows on the other
<kalorin> then format the other drive vfat and use it for both :)
<Sakkath> kalorin: because i've had windows on these drives for a very long time
<surgy> sakkath i have a 10gb ide drive you can have if you pay for shipping
<Sakkath> *sigh*
<Sakkath> It's supposed to be possible.
<kalorin> so is antigravity
<kalorin> and wormholes
<kalorin> :)
<surgy> sakkath, probably is, its just not something people do unless its the last choice i think
<Sakkath> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <-- this is what i'm referring to by the way
<kalorin> I'm not saying it's not, I'm saying I don't have a clue how you would
<Sakkath> oh, and by the way: fdisk /dev/sdb shows *nothing*
<kalorin> Your mileage may vary with other versions.
<Sakkath> even if there is no filesystem on there, it still has to be partitioned somehow?
<Sakkath> kalorin: well theor. things should not be too different, maybe just a few things.
<kalorin> again, it depends on where it wrote the partition table
<kalorin> I suspect it's on the 1st stripe of the 1st drive
<Sakkath> i wouldn't think a drive would funct. properly without anything :/
<kalorin> thus you see nothing that makes any sense on the 2nd drive
<ubuntu> xc
<Sakkath> but hey, i donno how windows does it.
<ubuntu> ?
<Sakkath> is this guide assuming everyone uses mirroring?
<kalorin> might be
<kalorin> I never use stripe sets
<kalorin> performance is better I guess, but catastrophic data loss changes are doubled
<kalorin> minimally raid 5 to stripe
<Sakkath> sfdisk: ERROR: sector 0 does not have an msdos signature /dev/sdb: unrecognized partition table type
<kalorin> never a pair of drives, it's just begging to lose everything
<Sakkath> No partitions found
<Sakkath> kalorin: don't jynx me, lol.
<Sakkath> well, sfdisk shows slightly more than fdisk
<kalorin> just saying
<kalorin> I buy disks in pairs, and lazy mirror them
<kalorin> unmount and spin one down when I'm not using it, every night at 4am or so I spin it up, mount it, rsync it, and spin it back down again
<kalorin> then I have undelete for a day
<kalorin> along with data integrity
<kalorin> it's more expensive but I don't lose anything
<Sakkath> i'm gonna have to ntfresize and use fdisk on the 2nd disk SOMEHOW. so there has to be a way to recognize that partition table
<Sakkath> christ. i think because it's striped i've got no luck whatsoever.
<Sakkath> windows xp can't resize a partition so how else cna i do it?
<Sakkath> unless somehow i can d/l a util. for windows
<Sakkath> if i can resize and make fdisk no something is there, i can repartition
<kalorin> yeah good luck with that
<Sakkath> vista has a resizer, meh.
<Sakkath> why can't xp
<Sakkath> hmm gparted is recognizing SOMETHING
<Sakkath> (/dev/mapper/nvidia_something)
<Sakkath> but still is hating /dev/sdb
<Sakkath> i guess /dev/mapper/nvidia_cegabeac is my striped partition
<Sakkath> it shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb as unallocated
<Sakkath> 298.0GB
<Sakkath> erm 298.10GiB. both sda and sdb say 145.05GiB
<Sakkath> seems righ tto me.
<Sakkath> then it shows /dev/mapper/nvidia_cegabeac1 as unallocated, maybe just reserved for something else.
<Sakkath> thought it shows 298.10 too
<Sakkath> ntfsresize --info /dev/sda2
<Sakkath> erm
<Sakkath>     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Sakkath> /dev/mapper/nvidia_cegabeac1   *           1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Sakkath> looks like i'm making progres.... doubt ntfsresize will work though.
<Sakkath> oh! the 1 is the actual partition and the cegabeac w/out the 1 is just the 'disk' (logical)
<gtt> Sakkath: if it doesnt, gparted works great.
<Sakkath> gparted shows the cegabeac1 as  'unallocated' and only shows ntfs on 'cegabeac' (w/out 1)
<Sakkath> i could fdisk this, but i can't ntfsresize if i can't read /dev/sdb!
<Sakkath> maybe i just need to resize sda since that contains the partition table?
<Sakkath> maybe that will work!
<Sakkath> maybe i should get norton ghost first xD
<Sakkath> wait--can i even back up a striped set?
<Sakkath> lol just dd the harddrives into an archive onto a dvd xD
<zheka__> ?
<Sakkath> ghost only mirrored.
<shadowh511> hello
<surgy> shadowh511: HIYAS
<whabo> hello is anyone here that can assist? with networking ? or sharing folders between computers?
<surgy> !ask | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<surgy> !samba | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<crackhead_25_> hey people, how is hardy looking? is it stable? is it good? lots of problems?
<vzduch> !hardy | crackhead_25_
<ubotu> crackhead_25_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Taros> I have a question about Gutsy.  Should I upgrade to it on my Acer laptop, or stick with Feisty?
<crackhead_25_> vzduch: what's the console command for seeing info about which kubuntu version i have currently installed?
<vzduch> you might wanna try 'cat /etc/ubuntu-version' or so
<vzduch> 'cat /etc/ubuntu-release'
<crackhead_25_> no such file
<vzduch> then search for something in /etc/ that ends on 'release'
<snarkster> ok so kicker is set to auto hide and then it hides and NEVER comes back.. wth is that all about?
<Daisuke-Ido> lsb_release -a
<Taros> uname -o
<Daisuke-Ido> GNU/Linux
<Daisuke-Ido> that's reeeeal helpful
<snarkster> LOL
<snarkster> uname -a
<Daisuke-Ido> that's still just kernel info
<snarkster> uname -a is everything
<Daisuke-Ido> username, kernel, time, architecture, SMP, generic OS (GNU/Linux)
<snarkster> what data are you looking for?
<Daisuke-Ido> lsb_release -a is what he wants if he wants to know what version of ubuntu he's running.
<snarkster> just look at /etc/release
<snarkster> there is no release  in etc?
<snarkster> youve got to be kidding.
<Daisuke-Ido> so wouldn't a simple command he can type in be easier?
<snarkster> how do you not know what version of ubuntu you installed?
<snarkster> not being rude..
<Taros> Does Gutsy have pretty good hardware support for Acer laptops, anyone know?
<Taros> Compared to Feisty?
<epimeth> good evenening guys...
<snarkster> hmm what version?
<Daisuke-Ido> depends, has asus started using better hardware?
<epimeth> anyone connecting to a vpn using network manager?
<epimeth> specifically, network-manager-kde (KNetworkManager) ?
<snarkster> epimeth no but ive seen some howtos before
<Taros> I've had no problems with hardware on my Acer.
<epimeth> snarkster: wanna help me out? :-)
<snarkster> epimeth: well um ill try but ive never done it before
<Daisuke-Ido> -asus + acer
<snarkster> ill do some searching for you
<Daisuke-Ido> i've been futzing with the asus mobo in my fiancee's machine
<epimeth> snarkster: I've done the searching
<Taros> How's that working out?
<Daisuke-Ido> other than the junk via chipset, pretty well
<epimeth> snarkster: from what I gather, it should work in 7.10
<epimeth> snarkster: it doesn't for me, but I have different simptoms than what others have
<epimeth> basically, I get the vpn menu, but there is no 'create vpn' option.  the only option I get is "Disconnect VPN" and it is grayed out
<snarkster> epimeth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-548565.html
<epimeth> snarkster: I don't want to install gnome network manager.....
<epimeth> grrrr
<epimeth> you wouldn't happen to know what a vpn's configuration file looks like for network manager and/or where it is kept, would you?
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I'll create one manually
<greg> is kde4-core broken for anyone else?
<vzduch> define 'broken'
<epimeth> greg: I'm with vzduch
<greg> it won't install...everything was working fine until a couple of days ago
<greg> it depends on kdebase-kde4, kdebase-runtime, and kdebase-workspace which aren't installable
<epimeth> greg: did you add the repository?
<greg> on hardy
<greg> i have http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu
<epimeth> oh.. on hardy... can't help you there :-)
<vzduch> greg: Hardy --> #ubuntu+1
<greg> okay
<sigma> hardy is still under construction, expect alot of broken things!
 * Daisuke-Ido grumbles about wine and photoshop
<Daisuke-Ido> and the first person to say gimp gets a boot to the head
<epimeth> gimp!
<snarkster> yah I know, but knetwork manager and gnome manager are almost the same
<snarkster> gimp ;)
 * Daisuke-Ido waggles a finger
<Daisuke-Ido> boot to the head
<snarkster> :P
<epimeth> snarkster: yea, so I figure I'll create my own conf files, maybe... just dunno where they are kept or what they look like... tho they are probably identical to the regular vpnc ones
<snarkster> gimp is awesome
<epimeth> hay!  that was supposed to be *my* boot!
<epimeth> gimme!
<Daisuke-Ido> and another one for epimeth
<epimeth> w00t!
 * epimeth is happy
 * epimeth has always wanted a headboot
 * epimeth puts it on backwards
<Daisuke-Ido> the scary thing is that you probably know what i'm talking about >_>
<serga> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epimeth> Daisuke-Ido: about photoshop, no... but grumbling about wine is a favorite pasttime of mine
<Daisuke-Ido> no, about the boot to the head thing
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, CS2 loads fine
<epimeth> Daisuke-Ido: maybe... what *are* you talking about?
<Daisuke-Ido> a canadian comedy troupe did a bit about the reading of a rich man's will
<Daisuke-Ido> and some enterprising second-person potato decided to add graphics from the phoenix wright game
<Daisuke-Ido> ...i mean youtuber
<dgeorge> hello all i have a few questions
<dgeorge> anyone around at the moment
<Daisuke-Ido> and i have even fewer answers
<epimeth> Daisuke-Ido: Kids in the Hall (or something like that)/
<snarkster> nah no one here
<dgeorge> how do i add a wireless network montior to the menu bar
<dgeorge> and how do i add gmail to the menu bar
<snarkster> kids in the hall was an awesome show when i was a teen
<Daisuke-Ido> actually it was the frantics
<Daisuke-Ido> the menu bar?  are we talking about the same desktop environment here?
<snarkster> epimeth: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2006-June/000008.html
<epimeth> Daisuke-Ido: right... sorry. not a clue :-)
<dgeorge> yes kde
<dgeorge> how do i add gmail to it
<epimeth> snarkster: are you kidding? those posts are almost 2 years old and these things aren't fixed yet?
<epimeth> grrrr
<epimeth> dgeorge: add gmail to kde?  you just go to gmail.com.....
<epimeth> gmail is a web app, not a desktop app
<snarkster> <shrug> whataya want?? im just doing searches to assist you. LOL
<dgeorge> ok then why have i seen screen shots of the gmail icon up in the upper right corner of the screen
<Daisuke_Ido> dgeorge: fancy work with ms paint
<Daisuke_Ido> next question please!
<dgeorge> daisuke that is not helpful
<snarkster> goto kde-apps
<dgeorge> next willing helper
<snarkster> do a search for gmail notifier I think
<snarkster> <shrug>
<Daisuke_Ido> dgeorge: i'm perfectly willing to help someone who's not belligerent
<snarkster> Im still baffled by the lack of a /etc/release
<Daisuke_Ido> snarkster: it's in /etc/lsb-release
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, i understand what you mean
<Daisuke_Ido> dgeorge: just for reference, can you point me to one of those screenshots?  i'm curious to see if it's a notifier applet, or just a fancy link to mail.google.com
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now i remember why i hate totem
<Daisuke_Ido> it has no option on what to use for video rendering
<snarkster> still cant get my damn webcam working either
<snarkster> what a pain in the tookus
<TeslaTony> Hello
<dgeorge> is kde-apps down
<snarkster> its something
<ahmos> hello,I have aproblem here..I can't open adept manager because I have added a wrong repository as I think ..so how to delete it again..?!!
<snarkster> kde-apps is a pain in the tookus
<Daisuke_Ido> dgeorge: i think it must be, i was having trouble a few hours ago
<noaXess> !dvr-ms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr-ms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snarkster> just edit the repo list in /etc/apt
<dgeorge> cool
<dgeorge> i can't get on at all
<ahmos> Thank's snarkster..I've fixed it ;)
<internat85> Hi, with kde, how do i setup vnc so that i can connect to the existing session?
<kiefer> Hey all :)
<kiefer> Anyone alive?
<snarkster> Ahmos: cool if I helped you
<Taros> What's the command to tell which sda devices are what?
<ere4si> mount Taros
<Daisuke_Ido> Taros: already mounted?
<Daisuke_Ido> df -h
<Taros> Yeah.
<Taros> fdisk -l was what I was looking for, thanks.  :)
<jester105> jamman105
<kiefer> I need assistance, anyone home? :)
<ahmos> hello, I've installe clamtk virus scanner and trid o update it ..but it aked me to be a root,so how I can do this plz?
<jester105> kiefer: im here
<jester105> ahmos: use sudo, ie "sudo freshclam"
<ahmos> o yhank's
<ahmos> ok thank's
<ahmos> but is there another way...just too know
<jester105> ahmos: log in as root? that could work, but.... you have to set the root password. ubuntu doesnt set up root as default
<kiefer> Jester, Could you help me out?
<jester105> kiefer: sure thing
<kiefer> Cheers :), Heres my issue:
<ahmos> Thank's alot Jester105
<jester105> mhmmmm.... any time ahmos
<kiefer> Im running Kubntu 7.10, installed it yesterday (Im a linux newb, migrated from WinXP ^_^)
<ahmos> ;)
<kiefer> and whenever I open a .deb file
<kiefer> i click 'install' and it asks for my pass, which i enter, the PC slows down and lags up
<kiefer> then the .deb installer reappears all greyed out
<kiefer> and closes, without installing anything
<jester105> hmmm....
<jester105> kiefer: if all else fails, theres always the command line/terminal
<kiefer> Lol, true
<kiefer> But
<kiefer> When I try to compile some things
<kiefer> I get errors, errors that to me look like C++/C errors (stdio.h could nto be found etc)
<kiefer> not*
<kiefer> So im guessing im missing some header files lol :(
<jester105> kiefer: ok, well... do you have the build-essentials package installed?
<kiefer> Umm, not sure, I havnt installed it myself, so im guessing not
<jester105> kiefer: yeah, install that and you should be good
<freepenguin> now I've finally the page of ubuntu free penguin edition: http://www.freepenguin.it/ubuntufp-download-en.html
<kiefer> jester: cheers, 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' ?
<jester105> kiefer: exactly! haha... you're no noob, to be honest
<kiefer> Haha, Im studying for a diploma in IT (Programming & Software Dev.) then moving onto a degree, so im fairly computer literate ^_^
<jester105> freepenguin: checking out your site....
<jester105> kiefer: thats awesome! that feild will nearly always bee there, i think
<kiefer> Haha we can only hope
<kiefer> Thanks for your advice mate :)
<kiefer> Oh, one more thing
<jester105> kiefer: shoot away
<kiefer> Kopete always 'stops-responding' (Sorry for the Windows term lol) whenever i try to log in using MSN Protocol
<jester105> what are your specs?
<jester105> cause i noticed that on my 600 mhz p3 it would do that
<kiefer> Acer travelmate 520 Laptop, Pent 2 800mhz (Dont laugh lol)
<jester105> haha.... exactly! try using pidgin ( i know, i know.. ewwww....)
<kiefer> Lmao, cheers
<ahmos> hey Jester sorry but i still get tat there is no virus definitions are found when I open that program
<jester105> ahmos: so you did the update definitions command?
<ahmos> yes
<ahmos> that u had sent to me
<kiefer> jester: Uh-Oh.. "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials"
<jester105> kiefer: i might've spelled it wrong
<kiefer> Just googled it for 'did-you-mean'
<kiefer> correct spelling lol
<jester105> ahmos:  i was just guessing as to what it might be. im not 100% sure
<jester105> kiefer: hmmmm.... well, in that case, i think you need to enable multiverse/etc
<kiefer> 'build-essential' (No 's') got error "build-essential is already the newest version."
<ahmos> could u take a look plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54431/
<jester105> alright... kiefer i think that it looks like you have it installed already
<jester105> ahmos: ok, so you are using clamav?
<kiefer> Lol cheers jester, ill try compile something and ill let you know about the errors :)
<ahmos> clamtk antivirus
<jester105> kiefer: sounds good. if you have that package installed, it should take care of the hearders and such
<jester105> ahmos: i dont know much about clamtk... try googling it
<ahmos> ok ...thank's again... :o
<jester105> ahmos: sure thing. i would google it myself, but im about to turn in
<ahmos> god bless you
<jester105> ahmos: anything for a fellow linux user :)
<ubuntu> anyone familiar with KDE 4gusty?
<ahmos> :0
<jester105> ubuntu: meh..... so so
<ubuntu> I got most the bugs out but want to configure Ati and not like any I have tried before
<ubuntu> not sure I can
<kiefer> Jester: are you familiar with FrostWire?
<jester105> kiefer: ummmm.... not really. its a p2p program, right?
<jester105> ubuntu: meaning? you wanna reconfigure x for resolution changes?
<ahmos> I had a problem with frostwire yesterday and the strangest thing lime wire worked properly...ha ha...
<ubuntu> jconfigure so it will have 3d and vidio out put
<jester105> ahmos: hm.... thats quite odd. did you try running it from the terminal?
<kiefer> Jester: Yeah p2p, I was just gonna ask if you knew where i could find the source to compile (No .deb files for me lol )
<ubuntu> aticonfig seems to bedisconected
<ahmos> yes and it was a problem of java
<jester105> ubuntu: umm.... yeah, i havent ever used ati, to be honest
<ol_dude67> kiefer, you can get the source from there website
<ubuntu> I have played with many just not as much control on KDE 4
<ubuntu> but it is one heck of a system
<kiefer> dude: oh, cheers - Seems im going blind lol
<ol_dude67> kiefer, i use slack alot and that is how you have to install it.
<jester105> ubuntu: yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is the link you want
<kiefer> Is there a terminal command to check java version?
<jester105> java -v?
<ol_dude67> na i just tried that .
<kiefer> "hava --version"
<kiefer> java*
<kiefer> :)
<kiefer> Lol, prob should have tried that before asking *slaps head*
<ol_dude67> ya thats it i couldnt remember how i checked.
<jester105> kiefer: see, now youre the one helping. hahaha
<kiefer> Jester: hahaha, Im adapting to the Linux enviroment ^_^
<ahmos> you can configure java by sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dsmith_> do I need to restart after I reinstall flash 9?
<dsmith_> somehow flash got messed up
<kiefer> ahmos:cheers :D
<dsmith_> so I reinstalled it but its not working
<jester105> dsmith_: hahaha.... no. just restart firefox and you'll be fine
<dsmith_> thats what I did
<dsmith_> I know haha
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> starnge
<dsmith_> *strange
<ahmos> thank's god I know something :D
<jester105> dsmith_: well, log out and back in. or, just restart. haha...
<dsmith_> typically I should never have to do that
<ubuntu> ssure it is the right flash 9?
<ubuntu> more than one
<dsmith_> its the one that is installed from firefox
<ubuntu> k
<dsmith_> so I am assuming such
<ubuntu> I have tried many before I get the one
<kiefer> Argh, I keep getting a box pop up "unknown - KDE crash handler"  (the app. "unknown" [nspluginviewer], crashed and caused signal 11 [SIGSEGV])
<ubuntu> check there aaare more
<dsmith_> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<ahmos> we all have those crash handlers
<dsmith_> yea ts installed but youtube is not working darn
<jester105> dsmith_: go to the terminal and run "sudo killall firefox"
<kiefer> ahmos: do we? lmao - is a crash handler like 'not responding' ? (native Windows dweller at your service lol)
<ubuntu> like a fuse
<dsmith_> no proceses
<dsmith_> none running in the background
<ahmos> :D
<noname> err... Hello, what archiving software is there for linux? I really don't like Ark much...
<dsmith_> sbackup?
<ere4si> tar.gz
<dsmith_> well that too
<kiefer> Brb all, Need a smoke lol - all this work is tiring me out >,<
<noname> i mean not gui tools
<noname> oh
<noname> *gui tools*
<noname> not console
<jester105> noname: ummm.... yeah, ive got nothing for that.
<jester105> there is.... keep, i think
<ere4si> there's mondo and mindi
<noname> thx i'll look for those
<dbmood1> hello cupsys wants to use kerberos encryption anyway to turn that off ?
<hola> is it possibile to join ppp0 to a bridge
<jester105> hola: yes. how, im not 100% sure
<dbmood1> and i'm not a root user
<hola> jester105: i tried but it doesnt work
<hola> jester105: my virtual machine does not see internet connection
<jester105> hola: well, thats a setup in vmware or what not
<hola> jester105: im using virualbox
<jester105> ok, ummmm.... yeah, i dont know jack about virtual machines... all i know is that in the etherenet settings or what not, you can set up a bridge
<ol_dude67> well i dont remember to much about setting up virtualbox. but i do know you can set changes like that in vmware.
<ol_dude67> its been to long since i messed with virtualbox
<jester105> ol_dude67: haha... i feel ya, i feel ya
<hola> my ppp0 address is 192.168.100.1 and the br0 adress is 192.168.1.10
<ahmos> hey jester kiefer bye for now....
<jester105> ahmos: see ya
<ahmos> r u here every day at this time jester?
<jester105> ahmos: haha.... no, rarely this late. only on the weekends. its 2 am where i am. but i should be on this late tomarrow
<ol_dude67> hola, that sounds about like my router settings.
<ahmos> ok Good luck and i hope to meet u again..:D
<ahmos> bye
<jester105> ahmos: see ya
<t_maus> hi guys, can somebody tell me how i can make my mailserver safe, because i think that somebody uses my mailserver as a spamserver ( and i am not happy about that ^^), so is there a chance to make my postfix safe ?
<jester105> t_maus: i am thinking the same thing about mine as well
<t_maus> and you dont have a solution ?
<jester105> t_maus: wait, scratch that. i know i have iptables configured.... what you can do is set up your firewall to let only local traffic in.
<jester105> like, 192.168.1.1/24 or what not
<hola> ol_dude67: the problem is thet virtual machine does not see 192.168.100.1 but only the host adress 192.16.1.10, why
<jester105> for your smtp server
<t_maus> in the moment the server ist completly free ( without firewall ) that could be an idea so only the ports to open iam needing for the "daily work"
<jester105> t_maus: wait, you have no firewall at all on it?
<jester105> baaaaaaaadddddddddd plan!
<t_maus> not on my webserver / mailserver
<t_maus> i have a firewall on the router
<t_maus> but i seems to be very open ;)
<ol_dude67> halo, like i said its been forever since i have set up virtualbox but let me see if i can find you some help.
<ol_dude67> halo, try asking in #virtualbox
<ol_dude67> i just checked and there is a channel.
<jester105> t_maus: yeah, be sure to set up iptables!
<t_maus> k i will do it now :D
<ol_dude67> ya that was the first thing i did on my router box was put in a firewall.
<jester105> ol_dude67: not just on my router, but before i even plugged my server into an ethernet cable, i did it
<ol_dude67> well i had to have help setting up my router box as i didnt know how to do it, so the guy who helped me showed me how to make a firewall as we were setting it up.
<jester105> ol_dude67: i downloaded a script for my iptables :)
<kadam> oh noes!  I just installed Kubuntu on a secondary drive.  When I rebooted it went to Windows, so in the bios I set it to boot to the Linux drive.  When I do that, I see GRUB, but it stops with an error 21.  Does anyone know how to fix this or what it means?
<ol_dude67> well i had to have ipforwarding for my 2 desktops, and all so i started fresh with mine.
<jester105> ol_dude67: ipforwarding? like, sharing the same ip?
<ol_dude67> but i learned alot about firewalls that way.
<ol_dude67> ya i have 3 boxes and one just is a router.
<jester105> kadam: i would say..... switch back to the windows one? i dunno
<kadam> jester105: Do you know how I'd install GRUB on the Windows drive?  It's a hardware RAID0 array...
<jester105> hmm.... let me seee..... ummmm... get the alternate cd, and boot into it
<jester105> go to the last step in the menu thingy, and install grub that way
<jester105> if that made sense
<ol_dude67> kadam, chances are you should of installed grub to the boot drive anyways.
<jester105> kadam: actually, to be honest, id just reinstall. it would work better that way, i think
<ol_dude67> jester105, it made sense to me.:D
<jester105> ol_dude67: thats probably cause you've done it before! hahaha
<ol_dude67> ya i have.lmao
<kadam> ol_dude67: I dont' know if it was an option to select another drive.  I actually hoped I could just install to the new drive and make IT the new bootable drive 8)
<kadam> so, hda0...
<jester105> kadam: you can, but you have to select that drive to have grub install it to
<kadam> jester105: Alright.  I'll just reinstall tomorrow morning and install GRUB to the MBR.  I'm jsut scared 8) hehe...  I need Windows for work... blegh...
<kadam> alright, well, until then, good night!
<jester105> kadam: if all else fails, theres always your xp cd that you can use and "FIXMBR"
<kadam> jester105: You mean, if installing GRUB to my main drive causes issues?
<ol_dude67> kadam, yeah,
<jester105> kadam: exactly. if you do that, then boot into the recovery thing, you can just fix the mbr. as the command suggests
<ol_dude67> my tab key sucks, it wont let me do the short cut.
<kadam> Beautiful, thanks again!
<jester105> kadam: no problem
<jester105> k guys, its been grand chatting, but i need to go now!
<jester105> haha... i can hardly keep my eyes open
<hyper__ch> anyone knows why miro quits with this error?  /usr/bin/python2.5: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor
<ol_dude67> laters
<sigma_1234> sounds like a bug. miro is still under development
<hyper__ch> seems it runs for others :(
<ol_dude67> i was gonna say i dont know a dang thing about java other then i have it.
<dsmith__> yea something is wrong with flash on my system, I went so far as to pull a backup and install it and its still not working
<sigma_1234> i didnt know it used java
<sigma_1234> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<hyper__ch> there's a uuforums thread
<sigma_1234> i think flash only works in hardy
<sigma_1234> how do i set arial as my fixed width font?
<ol_dude67> sigma_1234, thats not true, i did the update for the flash on mine and its working and im on gutsy
<sigma_1234> oh i dont use flash so i really wouldnt know
<ol_dude67> well i might of installed mine by hand before the update i dont remember.it may still be broken.
<hyper__ch> I read on uuforums flash is fixed again in the repos (the gpg key)
<ol_dude67> ok then i was right..lol
<ol_dude67> dsmith_, does it give you an error?
<ol_dude67> oh well
<dsmith__> no
<dsmith__> did they make changes to flash?
<ol_dude67> oh i thought you logout.
<dsmith__> why all of a sudden it does not work
<dsmith__> I did earlier
<dsmith__> then did a restore of plugins in .mozilla
<dsmith__> hmmm flash doesn't work on either fx or konq
<dsmith__> qtf
<dsmith__> Wtf
<NickPresta> !flash | dsmith__
<ubotu> dsmith__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<dsmith__> I am going to purge flash
<xenobius> heya
<xenobius> i'm shopping for a linux compatable vid card... i was wondering, does anyone have any idea how to determine relative speed of graphics acceleration ?
 * ScorpKing waves..
<dsmith__> xenobius: stick with nvidia
<sub[t]rnl> heya ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> :) hiya sub[t]rnl
<dsmith__> now whats is better install the flash plugin from firefox? or from the repos?
<ScorpKing> !sound > me
<ScorpKing> dsmith__: i've installed it from firefox
<dsmith__> ok
<iltse> hi, i'm having a problem installing the fglrx drivers. no matter the way i install them (with envy, with adept or well basically any of the suggestions in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI i always end up in the situation that when i reboot the system hangs when x starts, and before you say "try ctrl+alt+Fx" those don't do anything. the system is
<dsmith__> i've never had this much trouble before
<iltse>  completely unresponsive and the only thing to do is to reboot again to recovery and reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<val0> are there hd management tools that will allow me to delete a ntfs partion and then join it with the linux one?
<sui> hi
<jussi01> val0: as long as you dont want to keep the data
<val0> jussi01: nope, going to join the partitions and run vm machine
<sigma> which file in /etc/ stores the configuration for a wireless network?
<val0> just wondering if there is a tool like partition magic
<jussi01> val0: qparted
<jussi01> !info qparted
<ubotu> Package qparted does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<jussi01> there we are
<dsmith__> ok I got flash working agin
<dsmith__> I had to dl'd from the adobe website
<dsmith__> http://benjaminlim.net/blog/?p=15
<dsmith__> that explains it
<dsmith__> sorta
<jussi01> dsmith__: you do know there is a .deb that works on the forums, as well as a use at your own risk in the -proposed repo?
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<dsmith__> i tried all that
<jussi01> dsmith__: even the update in the -proposed repository?
<dsmith__> something's changed from yesterday to tonight with flash I dont know what it is, but youtube was working last night
<dsmith__> no
<dsmith__> i got it working now
<dsmith__> thanks for the help
<dsmith__> I will retry the .drb though
<dsmith__> .deb, on a new install
<dsmith__> i'd hate to be setting up a clients PC and have to explain to them that their *buntu box dont work with flash
<anarko> d1 a todos
<val0> jussi01: thanks :D
<sigma> but the flash download from adobe.com works just fine
<kaminix> Will there be ways to convert the KWordQuiz vocab files to Parley when it's done?
<kaminix> * when I install KDE 4
<hari> .
<vzduch> ..
<jpatrick> morning gentlemen and ladies!
<jpatrick> that would of been bettter the other way round..
<kaminix> I would have :p
<JoshOvki> morning jpatrick. you seem i an awfully good mood
<jpatrick> JoshOvki: better than ".", ".." ;)
<dsmith_> hmmmm only certain videos on youtube will play
<JoshOvki> its morning, how can anyone be happy in the morning!
<vzduch> *gg*
 * dsmith_ is clueless
<dsmith_> :/
<jpatrick> dsmith_: it must be testing your taste
<JoshOvki> dsmithL do all other sites that use flash work ok?
<kaminix> Open XML file format (shared with KWordQuiz, Kanagram and KHangMan) that can be edited by hand and is easily usable with scripts <--- means I can use KWordQuiz files with Parley?
<dsmith_> ummmm whats another heavy flash site?
<dsmith_> jpatrick: haha
<JoshOvki> dsmith_ ummm, you in the uk?
<jpatrick> JoshOvki: america by the looks of his hostname
<dsmith_> USA
<dergringo> hi
<JoshOvki> i was going to suggest   www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer   but i think its UK only
<JoshOvki> is google video's still alive?
<dergringo> I heard that hardy comes along with kde4. Fine. But the pre releases still install kde3 per default. Will that be changed? Will hardy come with kde4 enabled?
<jpatrick> dergringo: it's the target for the next alpha
<dergringo> jpatrick: ahh I see. Thanks :)
<JoshOvki> i was going to try hardy not long ago, but there was a problem with my download which ment i couldnt access anything
<dsmith_> google video seems to play fine
<JoshOvki> dsmith_: so its just youtube :s   try clearing cache, and was browser you using?
<dsmith_> firefox
<dsmith_> let me check, but clearing the cach e mau have worked
<dsmith_> yep, that worked thanks
<dsmith_> JoshOvki:
<dsmith_> I've had issues with cache in firefox before, but nothing like that
<dsmith_> wow
<dsmith_> so it was never a flash issue at all
<JoshOvki> dsmith_  working ok now then?:)
<dsmith_> yep
<JoshOvki> excelent news
<JoshOvki> brb all
<dsmith_> i was thinking something else
<JoshOvki> miss me?
<kiefer> Hey all :)
<jono> hey
<jpatrick> hi jono
<jono> hey jpatrick
<jono> hows it going?
<jpatrick> jono: not bad at all
<jussi01> gday jono  :)
<jpatrick> got some packages in Debian yesterday
<jono> heya jussi01
<jono> :)
<kiefer> Hrmm my wireless signal keeps dropping out, and my wireless base is right next to me :S
<Hobbsee> hi jono
<jono> hey Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee disagrees with your blog post.
<enry> hello
<jussi01> !hi | enry
<ubotu> enry: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kiefer> Hehe in 'Jonny English' they make August the 5th a national holiday, thats my b-day ^_^
<jpatrick> !ot > kiefer
<sebastian^> good morning all
<kiefer> jpatric: Understood :)
<kiefer> jpatrick*
<cxd110> hello
<ibou> hi
<kiefer> Can anyone suggest a good python IDE?
<ibou> hi
<kiefer> Hello :)
<jussi01> kiefer: eclipse
<cxd110> eclipse
<Jucato> !find eric
<ubotu> Found: gnumeric, gnumeric-common, gnumeric-doc, gnumeric-gtk, gnumeric-plugins-extra (and 43 others)
<Jucato> hm...
<kiefer> Eclipse has a Python plugin?
<jussi01> !info eclipse | kiefer
<ubotu> kiefer: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<jussi01> kiefer: certainly does
<kiefer> Ah well, cheers
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> !info eric
<ubotu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.5-1 (gutsy), package size 1907 kB, installed size 11460 kB
<kiefer> ive been using Eclipse for 6 odd months for Java
<kiefer> Anyone suggest a good python newb tutorial?
<Jucato> !info diveintopython
<cxd110> who is from china???
<ubotu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<Jucato> bah not newb...
<kiefer> Lol, no that sounds perfecr
<kiefer> perfect*
<kiefer> I know C, C++, and Java, so im partially experienced lol
<sigma> can kubuntu access wireless networks that require a 28 digit access key to join?
<kiefer> Umm, is Adept Installer like Add/Remove [Ubuntu] for Kubuntu? (Me=Linux newb :) )
<Jucato> yep
<kiefer> Is there a way to un-gey-out the yet-to-be-installed packages?
<kiefer> grey*
<sigma> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kiefer> Dont worry, Figured out what im doing with Adept
<kiefer> WEP = Weak & Unsecure.
<sigma> kiefer: how do you setup kubuntu for WPA if the network manager only accepts WEP keys?
<kiefer> dont use NetworkManager
<kiefer> (Im fairly new to Linux - I wouldnt recomend asking me for advice)
<sigma> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 648 kB
<kiefer> Ty sigma :)
<sui> theres a good howto on the web
<sigma> sui: you mean this one? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu#head-eb83784f0d238e9fd0de695f90911e4ceea4b7e5
<sui> sigma: oh, that's a good one too ;) i used a german howto on ubuntuusers.de  (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant)
<iltse> hi, could someone help me with the fglrx drivers? getting a bit frustrated with them.
<jussi01> iltse: have you followed the instructions under !ati ?
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iltse> yes
<iltse> even tried with envy and http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<iltse> the problem is that every time fglrx drivers are enabled the system hangs at the point where i should get the login screen
<odra> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<odra> hi t00r
<JoshOvki> i have got myself addicted to a KDE4 game, called   knetwalk
<ibou> what does mplayer-nogui add to kmplayer ?
<JoshOvki> it allows you to control songs through terminal
<ibou> oh ok
<JoshOvki> hence the  "nogui" at then end  (gui = graphical user iterface)
<ibou> ah ok thanks
<JoshOvki> :)
<ibou> :D
<sigma> where does kubuntu store WEP network keys?
<d_mitry> what is the command to mount an ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> could somebody please tell me how to remove kubuntu from my computer because i took 150gb for it from my harddrive
<ere4si> ubuntu: you just format the drive
<ubuntu> but does that mean i loose windows too_
<ubuntu> ?
<ere4si> ubuntu: just format the partition with ubuntu and swap on it
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntu> okay:)
<ubuntu> how do i do that btw?
<zxy_64> hi, which repository do i need to install ia32-libs-gtk  on 64bit 7.10 kubuntu -- adept doesn't see it
<ere4si> ubuntu: put your windows disk in and restart - it will let you format the partitions
<ubuntu> okay cool i will do that, thanks
<ere4si> zxy_64, I would enable universe and multiverse in synaptic
<zxy_64> why synptic, is adept not ok
<zxy_64> i don't really like mixing tools
 * zxy_64 trying ...
<zxy_64> ere4si: i have this epos alredy checked out
<zxy_64> epos/repos
<ere4si> you can search in synaptic or apt for it zxy_64  - apt-cache search (application) I think
<romunov> can anyone notice any abnormalities? http://pastebin.com/d68fd20bb
<romunov> should the first line be hashed out like that?
<romunov> could this be the reason why i have login issues?
<romunov> the system gives me a kinit error and goes into the console
<romunov> i can startx from there
<romunov> but still, it's a hassle, and i can't power down the pc without first going into the console
<Sbucatone> i have i little question, my pc became very hot (75 degree celsius) and then fan starts ...it's normal ?
<zxy_64> it's not in
<zxy_64> ere4si: ^^
<FLameBird> any tweaks to make this baby run faster?
<ere4si> zxy_64, are you sure your spelling it right?
<kiefer> can anyone direct me to a good beginers guide to Kubuntu/Linux in general? for windows users if possible?
<kiefer> ex-windows users*
<jussi01> kiefer: Id start on the help.ubuntu.com site
<kiefer> jussi01:Thanks :)
<Sbucatone> kiefer: start with wiki
<Sbucatone> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Jucato> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<kiefer> Thanks, I'll be sure to read up :D
<ere4si> kiefer, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<FLameBird> where can I configure services on Kubuntu?
<zxy_64> ere4si: yup, i entered "ia32" and got 3 ia32 (java) pkgs,   ia32-libs (installed) and ia32-libs-kde (not installed)
<kiefer> ere4si: cheers :)
<zxy_64> but not ia32-libs-gtk
<ere4si> zxy_64, I'll check elsewhere for it
<FLameBird> where can I configure services on Kubuntu?
<jussi01> !repeat | FLameBird
<ubotu> FLameBird: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> FLameBird: what do you mean by services?
<FLameBird> systems services jussi01
<jussi01> FLameBird: be more specific?
<Sbucatone> Jucato: i have very important question, i have a toshiba laptop , well sometime i see my pc laptop and i can see 75 celsius degree..then fan starts, is it normal ?
<ere4si> zxy_64, looks like it is a package that stopped at feisty
<FLameBird> jussi01: services like cups
<Jucato> Sbucatone: um. sorry.. not really good with laptops
<ere4si> zxy_64, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/ia32-libs-gtk
<zxy_64> damned
<zxy_64> i wantet to make flash work somehow
<jussi01> FLameBird: in system settings?
<FLameBird> jussi01: not there
<jussi01> !flashissues > zxy_64
<TimS> Jucato, how can I get gmail-notify to open on startup? I think I have to link it to somewhere
<jussi01> FLameBird: for cups, go to http://localhost:631 in your browser
<Jucato> !austostart | TimS
<jussi01> !autostart | TimS
<ubotu> TimS: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about austostart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> lol sorry :)
<FLameBird> Now that is going to take a long time if i want to do it one by one jussi01
<Jucato> fat fingers :)
 * jussi01 wins
<FLameBird> I am trying to speed up my system here
<TimS> Thanks =]
<jussi01> FLameBird: cups is for printing...
<ere4si> zxy_64, have you tried the shockwave flash plugin at mozilla?
<Dr_willis> Gee My Linux boxs all boot so fast its amazing. :) even with all these services
<Jucato> FLameBird: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services ?
<flipstar> FLameBird: there a no really unneedet services in *ubuntu
<Sbucatone> Jucato: you mean you don't know enought for laptop problems?
<Jucato> Sbucatone: yep
<FLameBird> jussi01: it does take lots of memory
<FLameBird> flipstar: oh there sure are
<FLameBird> Jucato: cant find it there mate
<kiefer> is there a way for me to install 'GNU gettext' through Konsole?
<Jucato> FLameBird: which one can't you find?
<Jucato> kiefer: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Dr_willis> Hmm. How do you even determins how much memory cups is using.
<Jucato> (maybe sudo apt-get install gettext)
<FLameBird> Jucato: advanced tab
<zxy_64> ere4si: i just got a private message it's comming (still in  some proposed-for-testing stage though)
<kiefer> <Jucato>:cheers,  what would the package name be?
<Jucato> FLameBird: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Jucato> !info gettext
<ubotu> gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6460 kB
<Jucato> kiefer: ^^^
<kiefer> cheers mate :)
<FLameBird> Jucato: hardy
<Jucato> hm.. it should be there. do you have kde-guidance installed?
<ere4si> zxy_64, I've had it for ages on a 32 bit sys
<TimS> CUPS is trademarked by Apple?
<Dr_willis> Apple is one of the supporters of cups i recall.. they may be a bigger partner then what i thought. :)
<zxy_64> ere4si: i have it on other distro but her i'll have to wait (all amd64 64bit)
<TimS> Anyone know what port dies PHPMyAdmin run on?
<TimS> does*
<ere4si> zxy_64, is the os there the 64 one?
<jussi01> TimS: apple owns cups
<flipstar> FLameBird: kde3 or kde4 under kde3 there are definitve under systemsetting->advanced->services
 * TimS uninstalls
<kiefer> jucato: i try 'sudo apt-get install gettext' and it says 'gettext-base libc6-dev' replaces it, i try to get 'gettext-base libc6-dev' and it says i have the newest version, but pidgin installer says i dont, any ideas?
<zxy_64> ere4si: yup
<FLameBird> flipstar: Kde3
<FLameBird> and its not there!
<ere4si> Common Unix Printing System - cups
<Dr_willis> cups.org for their homepage. :)
<flipstar> FLameBird: did you removed some kde3 packages ?
<flipstar> else you could try rcconf
<flipstar> or sysv-rc-conf
<flipstar> these are console apps
<FLameBird> flipstar: nothing at all its a new installation
<flipstar> alpha4 ?
<FLameBird> yeah
<flipstar> hmn didnt tested it yet
<Dr_willis> !find sysv
<ubotu> Found: sysv-rc, sysvinit, sysvutils, upstart-compat-sysv, ksysv (and 5 others)
<FLameBird> screw it I am getting ubuntu 7.10
<flipstar> maybe you'll check you #ubuntu+1
<kiefer> i try 'sudo apt-get install gettext' and it says 'gettext-base libc6-dev' replaces it, i try to get 'gettext-base libc6-dev' and it says i have the newest version, but pidgin installer says i dont, any ideas? anyone?
<TimS> We heard the first time. Chances are, the installer is silleh
<Dr_willis> what pidgin installer?
<sui> kiefer: why dont you install pidgin with the package manager?
<kiefer> package manager always freezes for some reason
<TimS> Are you using a deb?
<kiefer> nah, compiling source (so ot install, my bad)
<kiefer> not*
<Dr_willis> I just totally got confused by the logic of that statement.. about the freezing...
<kiefer> Lmao, .deb's always freeze for some reason
<Dr_willis> I think theres a deeper issue going on here then. :)
<kiefer> Haha
<kiefer> Lets hope not
<Dr_willis> If the apt-get system is freezing up your machine.. You proberly should be focusing on fixing that.
<kiefer> not the apt-get, that works (moderatly, lol) - Just the gui package manager
<Dr_willis> it maybe related to your other problem about the libx-dev issues
<ibou> i want kmplayer to be my default player instead of kaffeine. How should i do that ?
<anton> How can i get flash to work in Mozilla firefox? Ive installed the plugin but it still doesnt work and i don like gnash =(
<flipstar> anton: did you restarted firefox ?
<ibou> anton take the old version
<kiefer> anton: this might sound stupid, but did you re-start firefox?
<Dr_willis> Konqueror settings -> file assoucations -> set it for the various video files.
<TheSandman> how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<anton> yea and it still doesnt work.
<anton> TheSandman that is automaticly asked for when u add a mp3
<kiefer> did you use the firefox plugin installer?
<flipstar> is it listed in about:plugins anton ?
<TheSandman> well yes
<Dr_willis> Konqueror -> settings --> configure Konqueror -->  File Associations.            There we go.
<anton> ok ill check =)
<TheSandman> but it still says that the files aren't supported
<kiefer> Sometimes the firefox plugin installer doesnt actually install the plugin, (well in my experience anyway), so you might try downloading it yourself and installing it :)
<ibou> Dr_willis: i guess you answered to me
<anton> Ok im downloading it now =D
<kiefer> Let us know how it goes :)
<kiefer> Brb i need a coffee
<ibou> Dr_willis: thanks.
<Dr_willis> :) Kubuntu handles file assoications so much nicer then this... Other Os.. i often have to use.. :P
<kiefer> Back :)
<ibou> now i want to have kmplayer plugin instead of kaffeine plugin in konqueror. I installed kmplayer-konq-plugins but i always have kaffeine plugin in konqueror. How to change this?
<enzo> which tools do you use to check your mails Dr_willis ?
<anton> Right so im in konq trying to move the .so file for the flashplayer to the mozilla plugin folder. but then i get acces denied =(
<ibou> anton do it in konsole
<enzo> with thunderbird i have many problem for file associations Dr_willis
<ibou> with sudo
<kiefer> anton: us 'sudo cp <file location> <file destination>'
<kiefer> use*
<anton> Ahh thanks =D
<kiefer> np :)
<ibou> enzo why using thunderbird? kmail uis just so great
<ibou> <== troll
<enzo> with spam,  and imap folders ibou ?
<ibou> yes
<enzo> ok gonna try again, maybe after years it's better
<ibou> i love kmail
<ibou> u can set more things than in gmail
<ibou> like the sliper folder
<ibou> which czn be one of your imap folders
<ibou> perfect for gmail users
<ibou> I want to have kmplayer plugin instead of kaffeine plugin in konqueror. I installed kmplayer-konq-plugins but i always have kaffeine plugin in konqueror. How to change this?
<Dr_willis> enzo,  I only use the various web-mail sites
<enzo> ibou: you have no problem with file association while opening mail attachments in kmail ?
<ibou> enzo: kmail is the default mlyail client on kde. So file association is already set perfect
<enzo> ok
<enzo> and to surf, you use konqueror ibou ?
<anton> Right im a linux newb so this question is kinda lame. How do i get root acces?
<kiefer> depends, (im also a linux noob) what are you trying to do if its via konsole, just use 'sudo <command to run as root>'
<anton> Im trying to move a .so file for a flash plugin and since i fail at terminal im gonna need to be root user i think :P
<Dr_willis> sudo cp whatever wheever
<kiefer> you can do that via konsole: "sudo cp <file> <destination>"
<Dr_willis> I cheat  and use a fixed flash deb i found on the !flash factoid :)
<anton> Right now i tried that and i didnt work =( are the > supposed to be there?
<kiefer> no, dont have the <'s
<anton> k
<Dr_willis> anton,  NO. those are just shing an example
<anton> right
<kiefer> e.g.: "sudo cp file.deb /etc/network"
<anton> YES
<anton> It worked
<anton> thanks a lot guys =D
<kiefer> Hehe, Good job :) your welcome
<kiefer> Does anyone know if an alternate .deb package installer exists?
<Dr_willis> kiefer,  Huh. You mean a replace ment for apt-get and dpkg?
<kiefer> Dr_Willis: umm (me=linux nub :] ) like, you know when you open a .deb file
<kiefer> the dialog that appears
<Dr_willis> No idea on what one opens. I dont douibleclick on debs. :)
<kiefer> it always freezes. meaning i cant install using .deb files
<Dr_willis> I install them with 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<kiefer> oh, maybe that will fix my problem, is that the way to doit without using the gui?
<Dr_willis> That is how you install a deb package from the shell... yes...
<Dr_willis> as for fixing your problem.. no idea on that
<kiefer> Oh, Cheers, you just helped me more than you think ^_^
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> This is covered in the basic apt-get docs. :) and guides
<kiefer> Cheers mate :D
<kiefer> is it packages.ubuntu.com to view packages?
<enzo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ kiefer
<Dr_willis> thats a web based package search site.. theres other ways
<Dr_willis> enter apt:// in konqueror :)
<kiefer> enzo/dr_willis: thanks fella's :)
<Dr_willis> oops apt:/
<Dr_willis> just 1 slash
<kiefer> Lol okay
<enzo> i can use apt-get update and then aptitude upgrade in kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu uses the same  apt system as ubuntu. so yes.
<enzo> ok
<Jucato> technically, yes... but why not just aptitude update too?
<Dr_willis> ive had issues in the past with aptitude.... :)
<Jucato> although afaik, aptitude's magic doesn't work 100% if you don't use aptitude update first
<Dr_willis> I had aptitude try to remove and then reinstall 200+ packages at one time befor. :) i dont trust it any more
<enzo> aptitude is better than any other tool
<enzo> so if aptitude has problem, so has synoptic/adept
<LinaLove> quick question: suggestions for a ftp client using kubuntu besides KFTPGrabber and gFTP which both hung up on my connection to several servers whilst listing
<Dr_willis> aptitude tries to do more.. and in my case it tried to do too much. :)
<Jucato> LinaLove: tried Konqueror?
<sui> yeah, konqueror is quite good for anything
<sui> :)
<enzo> i have nvidia card and 2 screens, how can i configure my dual screen, there is a special tool to do that ?
<Jucato> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> I use the nvidia config tools to enable my 2 monitors
<enzo> which prog is it Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> Install the nvidia drivers, then   its.. Hmm.. sudo nvid<tab> :)
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> one of those 2 has a gui config.
<enzo> nvidia-settings => core dump
<Dr_willis> Thats a bad sign.
<LinaLove> thanks for the tipp Jucato :)
<ibou> I want to have kmplayer plugin instead of kaffeine plugin in konqueror. I installed kmplayer-konq-plugins but i always have kaffeine plugin in konqueror. How to change this?
<Jucato> ibou: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> look for the video type (type in the search box) and in the Embedding tab for that file type, put embedded mplayer at the top of the list
 * Dr_willis never noticed the embedding tab befor
<Dr_willis> Aha! theres the setting thats making .divx files play wrongly in the browser. :)
<LinaLove> anyone knows why the sound isn't working on kubuntu with my card allthough having made some alsa drivers?
<elvirolo> the kopete "now listening" module doesn't seem to be working with amarok and kde 4
<ibou> linalove what is your machine ?
<LinaLove> a 3 year old 512mb ram amd with a really weird soundcard :]
<ibou> linalove you could try with this : linux-backports-modules-generic
<ibou> then reboot
<ibou> it could work
<ibou> i had my sound with this
<LinaLove> found something in system preferences - sound system which allowed me to select audio stuff
<LinaLove> from automatic i for testing issues switched it to alsa
<ibou> Jucato: thanks but i put embedded mplayer at the top of each list and i always have kaffeine plugin :(
<Jucato> ibou: are you sure you're doing it for the correct file type? and in the Embedding tab?
<ibou> jucato every time i have mplayer embedded i put it on the top of the list. In the embedding tab yes
<Jucato> hm. strange.. maybe you need to restart Konqueror first?
<ibou> i tryed
<LinaLove> ibou: where do i enter that linux backports modules generic? :x
<ibou> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
<LinaLove> >_<
<LinaLove> thx
<ibou> you have to activate the backports in the sources.list
<LinaLove> and this works how? :|
<ibou> did you installed them ?
<LinaLove> just remove the # in front of the lines?
<LinaLove>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<LinaLove>  deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ibou> yes
<ibou> just remove #
<LinaLove> can't write the data :|
<ibou> sudo kate sources.list
<ibou> don't remember where the file is located
<Jucato> !kdesu
<flipstar>  /etc/apt/sources.list but you also can use adept_manager instead
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ibou> yes
<ibou> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ibou> or adept
<LinaLove> done :)
<LinaLove> brb, rebooting :)
<ibou> ok
<flipstar> you dont have to
<Jucato> !kdesu | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<flipstar> oh
<ibou> yes she had to with those modules
<flipstar> oh already installed..didnt knew
<Jucato> ibou: I'm pointing to the fact that you shouldn't use sudo with GUI apps
<ibou> jucato i read that
<ibou> jucato did'nt know
<ibou> jucato i go to your hyperlink
<matisse> hi
<matisse> how do I add a kernel module ?
<flipstar> make sense..thanks jucato
<matisse> there is a shell command for it...
<Jucato> load a kernel module? sudo modprobe <module_name>
<LinaLove> ibou: i got it working :D
<LinaLove> thanks so much =]
<ibou> jucato thanks for the information
<ibou> linalove hehe
<LinaLove> just had to change a bit more stuff in kmix
<LinaLove> with rear and front jack
<LinaLove> and the bass doesn't do anything yet but this is a start
<MyOpenSource> hi all mind help ?
<matisse> Jucato: yes, thats what I meant. thx
<ibou> yes i have some problems too but it works
<ibou> try to remove your alsa setting before installing linux-backports-modules-generic
<LinaLove> well
<LinaLove> this was pure stupidity
<LinaLove> as it wouldn't work before i just played with bass and volume
<LinaLove> and it was just turned off
<Jucato> :)
<ibou> :D
<matisse> Is there a possibility to sort a shell output alphabetically ?
<LinaLove> :D
<Jucato> one of the most common errors :)
<LinaLove> Jucato: "error 30"
 * MyOpenSource using kubuntu latest ver on presario v3000 using broadcom wireless .. i ve install the broadcom driver offline using file from ubuntu pages.. the restricted panel also done ... but the kubuntu cant connected to net plz
<LinaLove> when the error is like 30cm away from the screen ;D
<Jucato> also known as PEBKAC
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jucato> PEBKAC = Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<kiefer> When I goto the pidgin site to download it, it only offers me "Windows, Fedora Core, and  CentOS / RHEL' downloads, :S
<MyOpenSource> i ve done it Jucato
<MyOpenSource> but still cant be conected
<kiefer> Dw, Found what I was looking for on ubuntu package index
<flipstar> kiefer: on the pidgin.im site theres only the source for linux ..
<kiefer> flipstar: yeah i realised, so i grabbed the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com :)
<flipstar> okay but there out of date ..
<matisse> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JackWinter> what kde application can I use to take capture windows or screenshots?
<matisse> JackWinter:  ksnapshot
<JackWinter> thanks matisse
<kiefer> is there a way to download a .deb package with all its dependencies at once?
<flipstar> if the depencies are availible gdebi should do that ..
<ibou> Jucato: ok it my mplayer plugin works now. I forgot some setting in file association. Thanks a lot.
<enzo> kubuntu has detected a driver for my wifi card, now i'd like to connect to my wifi network, how can i do ?
<kiefer> enzo, what model is your card?
<kiefer> model/brand*
<LinaLove> are there like "script"-addons for konversation?
<enzo> 3945 intel
<kiefer> sorry enzo, im really only usefull when it comes to D-Link wifi products, ask around, someone will be able to help you :)
<enzo> but kubuntu has detected my card and installed it kiefer, i just need now to have a gui to put my wpa password i imagine
<enzo> what is the prog to configure wifi interface, you know kiefer ?
<Ace_NoOne> hi - I've just installed Kubuntu 7.10, now trying to add universe and multiverse
<kiefer> enzo: KNetworkManager
<Ace_NoOne> via Adept Manager > Manage Repositories, I've added the following:
<Ace_NoOne> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<Ace_NoOne> that doesn't do anything tho!?
<flipstar> Ace_NoOne: you can do that in adept
<flipstar> or add that specific line in sources.list
<Ace_NoOne> flipstar: I wanted to go the GUI way - not recommended?
<flipstar> sure than just use adept_manager
<Ace_NoOne> that's what I just tried
<Ace_NoOne> window title is Software Sources > Third-Party Software > Add
<enzo> KNetworkManager is the little icon in the systray kiefer ? cause i have no windows, when i launch it
<flipstar> you also could just make checks on universe restricted and so on
<Ace_NoOne> flipstar: ahh, they are checked already on the previous tab - my bad
<kiefer> Enzo, what happens when you right click the little icon?
<Ace_NoOne> now gotta figure out why Git doesn't show up...
<flipstar> you updated the package list ?
<Ace_NoOne> I think so
<enzo> i see that linked network is checked
<flipstar> !find git | Ace_NoOne
<ubotu> ace_noone: Found: git-core, git-doc, gitk, jigit, 4digits (and 26 others)
<enzo> ahhh oups, i think i have to activate something on my dell kiefe,r i check
<Ace_NoOne> flipstar: in Adept Installer, I search for "git" - it doesn't show up
<Ace_NoOne> all boxes are checked
<enzo> oh no, i just need to deactivate wireless network, and activate it again, and i can see wireless networks kiefer
<flipstar> try that refresh button and search again ;)
<kiefer> Ohk, So you just wanna know how to (de)activate your card?
<Ace_NoOne> flipstar: in Adept Manager, I did Fetch Updates, then started Adept Installer
<Ace_NoOne> I feel so stupid right now...
<kiefer> Ace_NoOne: Welcome to my world :)
<Ace_NoOne> hehe
<Ace_NoOne> flipstar: FYI, "apt-get install git-core git-gui" worked - not sure why it's not showing up in the Adept Installer GUI
<matisse> What do I do if my usb hd isn't detected ?
<flipstar> matisse: nothing at /var/log/messages when you plug it in ?
<JackWinter> what is katapult?
<aidy> hi, how come there's no qt/kde client for MPD in ubuntu
<Ace_NoOne> JackWinter: a program launcher
<matisse> flipstar: there is nothing new. do you mean ../syslog ?
<matisse> but there's also nothing new
<matisse> problem solved...
<ubuntu> hi
<martijn81> hi Lexo
<Lexo> i am from georgia
<LinaLove> ibou:
<LinaLove> is there a way to execute a windows command while connected to a windows ftp?
<martijn81> Lexo: have a question?
<Lexo> no
<Lexo> m4
<Lexo> cvs
<Lexo> autoconf
<Lexo> automake1.9
<Lexo> libtool
<Lexo> vim
<Lexo> gcc-4.1
<Lexo> g++-4.1
<Lexo> libssl-dev
<Lexo> libmysql++-dev
<LinaLove> could you stop that please? :)
<Lexo> libglut3-dev
<Lexo> glutg3-dev
<Lexo> libglui-dev
<Lexo> libglitz-glx1-dev
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> !paste > Lexo
<jpatrick> Lexo: please use the pastebin next time
<flipstar> ..
<flipstar> hes gone
<jpatrick> flipstar: Ive muted him
<flipstar> oh
<willie_> is this the best place to say that I just tried to install Hardy Alpha 4 and it failed on configuring the base system?
<jpatrick> !hardy > willie_
<willie_> a clean install over freshly formatted ext3 2GB partition
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know how to make the changes done to /etc/fstab active without rebooting?
<LinaLove> good job jpatrick :p
<jpatrick> flipstar: looks like he did go..
<jpatrick> LinaLove: just my job
<LinaLove> theh :)
<Azzmodan> Anyone know of a GTK theme that would fit well with the Dark Oxygen theme?
<LinaLove> yeah, can anyone tell me a good ftp client besides konqueror with the possibility to execute raw commands? :)
<LinaLove> KFTPGrabber always hangs up on me whilst listing
<Odd-rationale> LinaLove: filezilla is pretty good.
<gundam_rx78nt1> LinaLove: gftp
<Azzmodan> gfpt is nice, but if it hangs on listing you probably need to change active/passive mode
<gundam_rx78nt1> Azzmodan, I haven't had any problems with it so far.
<LinaLove> thanks guys :D
<dick-richardson> how do I print to my Kubuntu machine from my wife's Mac?
<LinaLove> dick-richardson: you could try using winscp
<LinaLove> dunno if theres a mac version of that
<dick-richardson> I already have a network share, You're saying just save whatever she wants to print to that and have me print it manually?
<ubuntu> how do i create a mount point?
<ubuntu> i'm unable to create a folder in /media
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: use sudo
<ubuntu> i'm also running off the live CD
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you sudo
<dick-richardson> you need to be root to create a folder in /media/
<ubuntu> i used sudo :)
<dick-richardson>  /media is on the live cd
<gundam_rx78nt1> sudo mkdir /media/<name>?
<dick-richardson> = not writable
<ubuntu> opened as root :)
<Azzmodan> I just did "sudo mkdir /media/test" and it made a folder with no problem
<flipstar> you cant create something in /media on live cd .. i thing
<flipstar> use /mnt
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: alternatively you can use the /mnt folder which should be empty.
<ubuntu> i need to mount my sda1 to access a previous kubuntu install and fix the grub
<dick-richardson> just use /mnt then
<JackWinter> don't know if this is the right channel, but here it goes, and apoligies in advance ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> ubuntu: if it doesn't work, get grub-superdisk.  It will help you fix your grub problem in 3 clicks
<gundam_rx78nt1> now, I just made changes to my /etc/fstab.  How do I make it active w/o re-booting?
<JackWinter> I suspect diskaccess is bringing my kubuntu close to it's knees, much more so than win on the same hardware.  Asus P4B P4 3 GHz and normal IDE disks, no sata.  Hopw can I troubleshoot this?  Any pointers to the correct channel, sites, benchmarking progs?
<Azzmodan> "mount -a" will mount everything in fstab
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get install grub-superdisk?
<Azzmodan> JackWinter, check out "hdparm"
<flipstar> bonnie++ i a benchmark program but i would check if dma is enabled JackWinter
<gundam_rx78nt1> ubuntu: grub superdisk is an iso image the you need to download.
<gundam_rx78nt1> hold on
<ubuntu> ohh, then run as a live cd?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, or you can install on a jump drive: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<ubuntu> and thats fine for dual booting?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, it is.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I  used it 3 days ago when I installed  Backtrack 2 and wiped my grub with lilo.
<ubuntu> i installed backtrack on a thumb drive
<iltse> could someone help me with the fglrx drivers? still having the problem that when i reboot after installing the screen goes blank when i'm supposed to see the login screen. (made a thread on the forum about this too http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090993.0 )
<ubuntu> though i can only get it to run like a live CD
<gundam_rx78nt1> you should follow the wiki.  look for the dual boot howto.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It worked for me.
<ubuntu> ok :)
<ubuntu> gotta switch to xp now :(
<gundam_rx78nt1> good luck.
<ingrid> can anyone get into www.kde-look.org ?
<ubuntu> thanks
<kiefer> when Konquorer doesnt ask where to save a file, wheres its default save location to save to?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ingrid: I think it is down.  I have been trying since 4:30am.
<ingrid> gundam_rx78nt1: that makes sense. thanks
<kiefer> ingrid: i cant get in
<kiefer> -either*
<gundam_rx78nt1> well,  got to go.  see ya later.
<kiefer> Peace
<kiefer> Brb, need coffee
<JackWinter> is dma fir ide disks not enabled by default in kubuntu gutsy 7.10 ? I'm pretty much a noob ;)  I see no /etc/hdparm.conf nor do I have any /dev/hd* entries?
<flipstar> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<JackWinter> flipstar: that was exactly the page I was looking at ;)
<flipstar> so what does hdparm say ?
<JackWinter> I find no enties for /dev/hd*   ??
<flipstar> you have to replace the * with you harddisc ..
<flipstar> for first use a for second b and so on
<JackWinter> I tried a ls /dev/h* and got only /dev/hpet.  What would my ide disks be called then ?
<flipstar> e.g. /dev/hda
<enzo> i kill kdenetwork, i start it again, but it doesn't show my wifi network, i have to do something ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<flipstar> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flipstar> :)
<JackWinter> that's what I thought too, but there is no /dev/hda "ls /dev/hda" returns "no such file or dir"
<flipstar> you are sure that you have an ide drive ?
<flipstar> you may check sudo fdisk -l
<mefisto__> I'm looking for a linux cad program that is easy to learn/use, and preferably creates autocad-compatible files. Any suggestions? (I have almost no experience with cad software)
<flipstar> mefisto__: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<mefisto__> thanks flipstar
<BluesKaj> I'd like to capture an audio stream off site that uses flashplayer with either VLC, Amarok or any other app that may work ...any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> from a site , rather
<ibou> hi
<JackWinter> weird.  sudo fdisk -l shows a /dev/hda and /dev/hdb.  a ls /dev/hd* show nothing.  A sudo hdparm /dev/hda give no such file or dir.  man this confuses me ;)
<flipstar> me too JackWinter
<JackWinter> so maybe I finally found the cause of my problems.  Now just how do I fix this ;)  Any idea what irc channel to go to to find the experts ?
<JackWinter> flipstar: urgh blushing they are called sda and sdb.  Why would that be, they are ide not scsi disks...
<flipstar> sata
<JackWinter> but they are old ata drives, suppose they are connected through a sata controller on the mainboard.  Ok
<flipstar> wired
<smith50> ide drives show as sdX in kew kernels
<smith50> kew=new
<smith50> dma is enabled by default i think
<JackWinter> so then I can do "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda" to enable dma ?  Any risk in doing this ?
<JackWinter> smith50, how do I see if dma is enabled ?
<JackWinter> sudo hdparm sda"" returned nothing mentioneing dma...
<smeril> i am trying to install truecrypt but when i klick on the icon truecrypt_4.3a-0_i386.deb it says that i am already using 1 other packet manager and because of that i cant install the program but the problem is that i dont know wich program is already running
<flipstar> smeril: just take a look at ksysguard and search for adept or synaptic
<JackWinter> hmm, running sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda resulted in HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<smeril> is there a quick comand to acces ksysguard?
<smith50> I dont think you can JackWinter, i think you can only really look in the dmesg, it's supposed to be on by default
<smith50> there's sdparm but that won't help you either
<smeril> i found it
<smeril> should it be a menu called search or do i have to  find the file manual?
<flipstar> right theres an search form
<smeril> adept_notifier is runing can that be the problem?
<flipstar> no
<smeril> ok
<flipstar> if nothing works you may try
<flipstar> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JackWinter> sorry to be a bother smith50!  What am I looking for in dmesg?  "dmesg | grep dma" returned:
<JackWinter> ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001fc00 irq 14
<JackWinter> ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x0001fc08 irq 15
<smith50> heh, you know about as much as I do
<JackWinter> ok, thanks anyway ;)  Gonna get a cup of coffee and read dmesg line by line.  Maybe light will dawn..
<JackWinter> hmm, i suppose the following means that the drive is in dma mode? "ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100"
<jussi01> !dma | JackWinter
<ubotu> JackWinter: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, yup
<JackWinter> ok, then that is not the problem.  On to running bonnie .  Thanks alot for the help!
<smith50> JackWinter: that would be it the configured for bit I guess
<lvs> would you please help me: in my freshly installed kubuntu the konqueror doesn't work :(
<crackhead_25_> hey what's the command in grub to boot from a cd image ind rive??
<crackhead_25_> anyone know? what's the command in grub to boot from a cd??
<flipstar> why dont you use your boot options in the bios ?
<amber_> i have my space
<Arielle> IDENTIFY
<anton> Anyone who knows of a nice divx player for mozilla?
<Arielle> NO
<anton> For joox
<anton> =)
<Arielle> no
<anton> =(
<DreadKnight> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arielle> ha ha ha loosers
<anton> lol amber
<Arielle> yep but that is not my name my name is arielle
<DreadKnight> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DreadKnight> anyone knows how to compile the wacom tablet driver?
<Arielle> no bye bye even
<SAngeli> Hi, I changed linux distro and wish to create a new user account. How do I import my kmail and firefox account and settings (as I have ssl certificates, bookmarks, and mail account settings)?
<flipstar> you probably just have to copy the config dirs
<romunov> does anyone play openarena?
<jussi01> romunov: yes
<jussi01> !anyone | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flipstar> btw where is all that stuff listed ? in /factoids.cgi its only particular ..
<DreadKnight> romunov: i play from time to time...
<jussi01> flipstar: which stuff?
<jussi01> !bot | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flipstar> the !anyone thing for example
<flipstar> ..okay the anyone is in it
<jussi01> flipstar: they are all at that address
<X9nLinuxX> Running Dapper on an old iMac with KDE.  Opened hard drive icon to find text color below icons is off white on a white background.  How do I change that color... and the color of the apple menu bar to while we're at it?
<DreadKnight> is there any point for adding the KDE4 PPA in hardy?
<flipstar> jussi01: the !launchpad for example is not
<jussi01> flipstar: yes it is
<jussi01> use the search...
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: have you considered upgrading?
<lokpest> is there some known bug between ogg-theora videos and dolphin??
<DreadKnight> lokpest: what's the .. effect?
<flipstar> oh wait there are several sites..
<jussi01> flipstar: also, leave the ! out
<X9nLinuxX> hehehe... yeah, but between here and there it would be good to work with what is available
<flipstar> i saw just the first..my bad
<lokpest> DreadKnight: just klicking the file (not even opening it) makes that dolphin window freeze
<lokpest> and I have to force it shut down
<DreadKnight> lokpest: kde3 or 4?
<flipstar> im out byebye
<lokpest> DreadKnight: 3.5.8
<DreadKnight> lokpest: kaffeine?
<X9nLinuxX> so aside from an upgrade, how do I mess with the font colors on the icons?
<lokpest> well, yes, but it occurs just clicking the file, not opening it
<lokpest> uses kmplayer also, nut kaffeine is my standard player
<|Dreams|> is it possible to resize my partition on my hard drive so i can move 80gb of my files onto it then format and reinstall my OS on the first partition
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: well, dapper is a bit ancient, but i guess you could try editing your color scheme from the system settings page
<DreadKnight> lokpest: so you tried both and got the same result?
<lokpest> DreadKnight: well, im not trying to play the video (I think I _can_ do that)
<MaTiAz> Hmm, does Kopete result in SIGSEGV every time when connecting to MSN?
<lokpest> DreadKnight: Im trying to move it to another place
<X9nLinuxX> Took a dive in looking... but even appearance -> fonts it doesn't seem to show where to change the colors
<DreadKnight> lokpest: i see, well didn't had such problem in kde3 or 4   :\
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: i suggest look and feel / appearence
<DreadKnight> lokpest: you should check if the same thing happens when in konqueror ;)
<X9nLinuxX> Again, not finding anything that shows where to change the colors
<FrauHansen> what's up with kde-look.org ?? i get an 404...can somebody confirm?
<DreadKnight> FrauHansen: confirmed
<X9nLinuxX> have already been fishing around for a while before asking here... surprised that its so 'hard to find'
<ibilic> i tried to install sun jre 6 and Adept manager says that it had an error comitting changes
<store> I want to limit the bandwidth going to one pc anyone know of a good way to do this? Anyone know of a piece of software to do this?
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: so you want to change the font color of the panel?
<X9nLinuxX> no, the font color of the icons that appear when the hard drive window shows up
<lokpest> DreadKnight: konqueror did it! :)
<X9nLinuxX> and the 'applemenu' also
<DreadKnight> lokpest: i suggest filling a bug report :P
<lokpest> DreadKnight: ok :)
<FrauHansen> DreadKnight: thanks for checking
<X9nLinuxX> off white text on white background just doesn't cut it
<ibilic> Adept crashed
<X9nLinuxX> the appearance -> 'icons' panel doesn't show anything about colors, nor 'fonts' 'colors' ...
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: yeah, it seems so... i was just checking it...
<ibilic> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<X9nLinuxX> IIRC, dapper is the newest system that will run on the old imac thats available right now
<X9nLinuxX> unfortunately
<tashiro_> Im having trouble Compiling SATAN any help?
<lokpest> (btw, any body know if there is plans for dolphin for move/copy-feature "this file" to another place in the dropdown-menu by right clicking it like in konqueror??)
<ibilic> !Adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X9nLinuxX> on mouseover, the applemenu bar at least changes to blue so its 'livable' but not preferable as is... but the regular icons don't do that... so that part sucks
<tashiro_> Any 1 know how to compile satan?
<DreadKnight> can anyone help me compile the latest wacom drivers? :P
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: i'm not much into macs but if i find out i'll let you know :\
<ibilic> !database locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database locked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ibilic> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<X9nLinuxX> well, I can't fault you for fishing / trying.  This channel has been the whole reason to go with Kubuntu instead of the other choices.  People here are great for being courteous and helpful as much as possible.
<tashiro_> Can u Help me compile satan1.1.1<ubotu>
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: :) you could try filling a bug report...
<ibilic> !Adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ibilic> tekteen: thanks!
<tekteen> np
<X9nLinuxX> never even tried that.  Barely even getting started exploring Kubuntu these days
<X9nLinuxX> !bug reports
<sirius> Hi, do you know how to shorten the lenght of password? Where is the setting to change?
<X9nLinuxX> !bugreports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreports - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: [18:26] <Sho_> DreadKnight: Right-click -> Configure Desktop -> Advanced Options -> Text color
<tashiro_> Doesent any 1 here know howw to compile satan1.1.1
<tashiro_> any 1?
<tekteen> tashiro_: no but I do know how to compile
<tekteen> are you getting an error?
<X9nLinuxX> how do ya 'right click' on a one button mouse?!!!!
<tashiro_> well when i compile it keeps searching for perl5 but never finishes
<tekteen> ok
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: as far as i know about macs, you got to hold some other key too
<tashiro_> i ran "perl reconfig" and it never seems to finish locating perl
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: macs "ctrl" key... how the heck it's called xD
<tekteen> tashiro_: can you pastebin what happens?
<X9nLinuxX> I like the mouse control panel for this... there is no such thing as a one button mouse in the configurations
<ToyMan> can anyone point me to a good how-to on configuring xorg.conf so that composite window effects work on kde4?
<tekteen> ToyMan: you need 3D graphics
<tekteen> you may want to try the resticted drivers manager
<tekteen> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToyMan> tekteen: yes, how exactly does that convert to xorg.conf settings?
<tashiro_> checking to make sure all the target(s) are here...
<tashiro_> Ok, trying to find perl5 now... hang on a bit...
<tashiro_> thats been goin on for hours
<tekteen> ToyMan: no idea
<DreadKnight> X9nLinuxX: try the "option" key while cliking, as well as the other functional keys (alt, shift)... don't remember mac's one mouse button for right click solution, anyway i can't image life with a single button mouse
<ToyMan> my window effects dialog says i need the xcomposite and xdamage extensions
<tekteen> Changes the driver I guess
<ToyMan> i'm pretty sure it's an xorg.conf config issue
<tekteen> no idea
<ToyMan> k, thanks anyway
<tekteen> tashiro_: the tarball might be broken. What are you compiling?
<winterelf> hi..
<tashiro_> SATAN 1.1.1
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> is it a port scanner?
<tashiro_> yeah
<winterelf> got a problam downloading from adept manager while downloading it says"ther was an arror commiting changes posibly there was a problam downloading some packages or the commit would break packages" ,,, it do that on every download i do
<tekteen> why not use nmap
<tashiro_> already have namp
<tekteen> there is a gui for it
<tashiro_> Satan is just too cool to pass on
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626346
<winterelf> some oune have any idead?
<tashiro_> I prefer using my scanner in konsole
<X9nLinuxX> ah!  Maybe this is getting somewhere...
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> me too
<tashiro_> Konsole is so much kooler
<tekteen> lol
 * tekteen likes the konsole because it is easy to use
<tekteen> hi | tecie1980
<winterelf> ?
<winterelf> got a problam downloading from adept manager while downloading it says"ther was an arror commiting changes posibly there was a problam downloading some packages or the commit would break packages" ,,, it do that on every download i do
<tecie1980> Good morning tekteen
<JackWinter> can anyone tell me if this is an ok result for bonnie++ on a slightly older machine, or if there is something obvioulsy wrong..? tor,2G,4148,55,22000,41,12642,14,4745,56,28564,11,160.4,1,16,4885,57,+++++,+++,7508,66,5893,62,+++++,+++,8442,71
<tekteen> !hi | tecie1980
<ubotu> tecie1980: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tekteen> oops
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> !repeat|winterelf
<ubotu> winterelf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<X9nLinuxX> well, changed some text colors... but can't find what that affected
<winterelf> amm
<tashiro_> Is Ubotu a BOT?
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<jussi01> !bot | tekteen
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ubotu> tekteen: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> grr
<tekteen> jussi01: i know
<tashiro_> Oh
<jussi01> tekteen: sorry, thwat was meant for tashiro_
<tekteen> np
<tekteen> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> nm :-D
<tecie1980> I'm having some problems getting dual screens to work in Kubuntu Edgy using an Nvidia card. I have 2 identical LCD montirors, and I can do cloned dual screens, but when I try and do dual screens  it reverts to this weird thing where screen 2 is 800x600 and screen1 is black, however the mouse can move through both. Also, it can't load menus or anything, including the right click menu on the desktop that's visibile (it tries to, but
<tecie1980> sort of sits there and flashes) -- anyoone know a workaround?
<tekteen> I am not an X guy
<adz21c> tecie1980: u using twinview or xinerama?
<tecie1980> I'm not sure.. I had been trying to use what was included with the display settings package on the System Settings console
<adz21c> oh ok, i never used that before tbh
<tecie1980> adz21c:  How would you suggest I go about this?
<adz21c> tecie1980: pastebin me your xorg.conf
<tecie1980> adz21c: right now it's in single screen mode again. Is that OK or do you want the offending xorg.conf file (I can reconfigure, but I need to log out and back in again)
<adz21c> tecie1980: get it so u got a good single monitor set up
<tecie1980> adz21c: OK, it's up at http://pastebin.org/17871
<adz21c> tecie1980: ok gimmie a couple mins
<tashiro_> !repeat|winterelf
<ubotu> winterelf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<tashiro_> !repeat|patience
<ubotu> patience: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<tashiro_> sorry had to do that
<tekteen> !msgthebot | tashiro_
<ubotu> tashiro_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jpatrick> tashiro_: /msg ubotu !repeat :):)
<adz21c> tecie1980: what screen res u want on each monitor?
<tashiro_> haha
<tomahasamoot> I'm having trouble with xorg.  I seem to have lost the 1920x1200 mode, so the desktop is bigger than the screen and keeps scrolling.  I can't fix it using the System Settings tool.
<ibou_> is there a way to get my system back as it was yesterday ?
<ibilic> gcc doesn't know where my stdio.h is
<tomahasamoot> I've also noted that the gamma is off now.
<tekteen> ibou_: no
<tashiro_> ha i guesse nmap will do
<ibou_> damn
<tekteen> ibou_: why?
<tomahasamoot> what's the best tool to configure xorg?
<adz21c> tecie1980: what screen res u want on each monitor?
<ibilic> why can my system not link to standard c libraries?
<tomahasamoot> adz21c: did you mean to message me?
<adz21c> tomahasamoot: no
<tecie1980> adz21c: 1280x768
<tashiro_> azureus always terminates when i open it any ideas?
<ibou_> tekteen i made some errors by erasing some package
<tekteen> tashiro_: open it from the konsole
<tekteen> ibou_: which package?
<tashiro_> did that still coses
<tashiro_> Im on gutsy
<ibou_> ibou_: it's ok now thanks
<ibou_> oops
<tekteen> tashiro_: if you run it in the konsole you can debug
<ibou_> tekteen it's ok
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> I have done that before
<tashiro_> ok
<adz21c> tecie1980: http://www.pastebin.org/17875 try that, back up ur current one then replace it with that
<tecie1980> brb.... restarting X.
<tashiro_> got this output on konsole "Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_c                      heck() failed]"
<tecie1980> adz21c: I now have dual screens, but the resolution is off and I can't load the KDE desktop driver. Should I try to fix them manually in xorg?
<arto_> hmm
<adz21c> tecie1980: I would, the guis never seem to quite get it right for me
<Sbucat> ...xD well hardy rocks all multimedia keys works , gutsy no ..,, in fesity multimedia keys works too ..why ?
<tomahasamoot> adz21c: there used to be a comand line configuration tool for x.  xconfig, or some thing like that.  But I can't find it.  Is this tool, or something like it still around?
<jbrcks> Hello, I just installed kubuntu on my system and in the Kmenu the names of the apps are messed up for the default installed apps. ie: _: Entries in Kmenu: , appears before all the apps.  Applications I installed myself appear fine in Kmenu
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: strange things also happen regarding the wacom tablet/mouse :\
<jbrcks> Anyone know the reason for this or how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> jbrcks, once you use the apps the names will revert to the proper ones
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: i have also wacom tablet...in gutsy works fine :D
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: what tablet type? xD
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: mmxD i have made a little tutorial too...video tutorial...wacom classic xl
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: well, the wacom mouse is the actuall problem, it only works for me in feisty... but not in gutsy or hardy... what a crap...
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: link to the tut? :D
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=738kyim12G0
<adz21c> tomahasamoot: don't know, i have given up on the tools all together
<jbrcks> BluesKaj: I am going through my Kmenu opening the programs, will they correct themselves when I restart xserver because are not changing for me.
<tecie1980> adz21c: The solution was to remove all of the lower resolutions that I didn't want.... Now all I have to do is figure out how to change which side kubuntu things monitor 2 is on
<adz21c> tecie1980: if u look at the config file its the twinview orientation options
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: what's that software you are using for capturing? :\
<adz21c> tecie1980: says dfp-0 leftof dfp-1
<ibou_> i want to remove all my *toto* named files from my / Can i do it with 1 command ?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: you don't read ?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: do you want the webpage ?
<ubuntu> hey may i ask how i get to windows files from kubuntu?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573890
<SAngeli> do you know where in kubuntu firefox store user data? I have to migrate to kubuntu PC
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: i've seen the link... but i got some other sort of issue... the mouse is not moving the cursor so to say :P
<SAngeli> Moreover, do you know of any kmail plugin that minimizes to system tray?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: ah..mm that tutorial is only for wacom tablet like mine is this http://wacom4classicubuntu.wordpress.com/
<SAngeli> found out about that
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: so i have a pen like you can see
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: i think i'll try compiling from source :\     anyway, what's the name of the software you used for recording the video?
<tecie1980> adz21c: thank you muchly for your help with my xorg problems!
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: it's recordmydesktop...but i have used an unfficial interface .... xD
<adz21c> tecie1980: no problem
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: uuuu xD it looks interesting as far as i can tell... any link to it?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: :D----------> kde-app________>> search recordmydesktop
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: you mean on the http://kde-apps.org site that's curently not working? :D
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: yeahh today damned site doesn't work
<anton> anyone got a tip for a nice divx player for mozilla?
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: oh well, thanks . i will search for it later, maybe i'll get lucky :)
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: but it need of kommander....
<Sbucat> needs
<SAngeli> Please help: firefox IRC does not answer. I need to move my entire firefox profile from my old pc to this current kubuntu pc. Do I just cp "/home/sangeli/.mozilla/firefox/a0u3ku0f.default" ?
<DreadKnight> !kommander
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kommander - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sbucat> DreadKnight:  is a kde application xD like  every my application ...
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: hmm don't know about it
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843 :D
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: is a kommander application too
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: kommander is a application to run serveral easy scripts and interfaces...but i repeat is for kde ,,,but it rocks too in gnome
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: kde user here :)  well it looks interesting, didn't knew about it, will definetly check it out. thanks :D
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: :D i have made that stuff :D
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: uuu nice :-)
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: bye bye and good luck for your damned wacom tablet mouse
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: thanks man xD
<DreadKnight> see you around
<kkathman> Im using firefox + AdBlock, and I'm trying to view ESPN.com, the far right panel which has video feeds that come in automatically - this works fine in SUSE, but for some reason it wont in kubuntu.. anyone here have a suggestion?
<__-osh-__> Sbucat: I'd love commander more if I could "reference" code from the commander script instead of pasting it into it. Kommander is great, but it could be better.
<Sbucat> __-osh-__: well i know maybe the most of it ...what's the problem ?
<Sbucat> maybe one day i will do some video tutorial
<Sbucat> sorry i have so few time...
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: i think he means you should make a base app supporting plugins/scripts instead of hardcoding everything.... so it will be more modular ;)
<__-osh-__> Sbucat: From what I gather, when I write a kommander script I have to paste my python code into that script, I can't say that "when you come to this point in the code, run this python-script with these parameters". Not that I know of anyway.
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: well i plan to delete dvdauthor and images2mpg because i see there so much gui for that so..i think one day you will see only converter :D
<kiefer> Is there a way to change the color of the task-bar? (Sorry for the M$ Windows term hehe)
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: you could use launchpad's (www.launchpad.net) PPA (personal package archive) to create a repository ;)
<Sbucat> __-osh-__: why you can't you can you can
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: mmm i have no time unluckly ...i hope in help
<Sbucat> xD
<Sbucat> __-osh-__: create global variable...then...
<DreadKnight> kiefer: kde 3 or 4?
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: then i am studing damned c++ so... -.- too much things to do and so few time
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: i understand :)
<kiefer> DreadKnight: not sure (Only switched from M$ Windows to Linux 2 days ago), Kubuntu 7.10, does that mean anything? lol
<DreadKnight> Sbucat: i could help you with the repository thing if you want
<Sbucat> __-osh-__: you could paste your problem in paste bin
<DreadKnight> kiefer: yeah, kde 3 by default (not that you could customize the color in kde4 anyway :)))
<DuEzZzIeR> lol ohh yeah mean... not waisting $$ on windows
<Sbucat> DreadKnight: mm well i have done only an easy install.sh i have not made a make file.... xD
<kiefer> DreadKnight: So Im stuck with silver? lol, dont get me wrong, I love silver :)
<__-osh-__> Sbucat: nevermind. thanks anyway. it's good to have a kommander-expert around. =)
<Sbucat> __-osh-__: :P dude when youi see me just ask :D bye
<DreadKnight> kiefer: seems to me a bit hard to change the color :|
<lokpest> hi again
<kiefer> DreadKnight: Lolzzz, I might try my luck with google, Thanks anyway :)
<DuEzZzIeR> what color
<kiefer> Everyone is always so helpfull here ^_^
<kiefer> DuEzZzIeR: I hadnt really decided :S
<DreadKnight> kiefer: give me a second...
<kiefer> Ohk, Cheers :D
<lokpest> what do I need to let kaffeine play .avi composed of div4 and mp3?
<DuEzZzIeR> cheers
<lokpest> I get sound but no picture
<DuEzZzIeR> kaffeine
<lokpest> yes, I have that
<DuEzZzIeR> coffee
<lokpest> It should play it ootb?
<DuEzZzIeR> mt.dew
<lokpest> ??
<DuEzZzIeR> jk
<DuEzZzIeR> i'm waking up just missing
<lokpest> *rolleyes*
<DuEzZzIeR> i use kaffine
<DuEzZzIeR> *smiles
<lokpest> I do too
<lokpest> but it doesnt work here!!
<DuEzZzIeR> download updates maybe
<lokpest> latest stable version
<DreadKnight> kiefer: the easiest and best way would be for you to get a theme from http://www.kde-look.org/ and install it... but right now the bad news is that most of the kde sites are not working, so try again later ;)
<kiefer> Ohk, Thanks - Yeah I heard their down a little earlier, I'll be sure to check it out at a later date :)))
<DreadKnight> xD
<DuEzZzIeR> someone go get me some mc.donalds pls
<lokpest> well f*ck
<lokpest> all that get picture not is ogg theoras
<lokpest> all other formats gets sound only
<lokpest> help plz!
<Greenery> lokpest: have you tried playing on mplayer?
<emilsedgh> !language | lokpest
<ubotu> lokpest: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DuEzZzIeR> |lol|
<lokpest> Greenery: kmplayer does the same
<DuEzZzIeR> cinimon toast?
<mefisto__> lokpest: have you installed w32codecs?
<Greenery> maybe the video is corrupted
<kiefer> What version does Kubuntu7.10 come with again? my memory fails me =p
<DreadKnight> kiefer: you can make different versions of /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png and you tell you how to load them. it's the tile used by the menu by default :) change it's values etc in an image editor like gimp for example :P
<lokpest> Greenery: it most videos, and things I have played as late as yesterday
<kiefer> what version of KDE*
<DreadKnight> kiefer: 3.5.8 probably :)
<kiefer> Lol cheers mate, is there a way to check?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: i can tell*
<organix> any KDE app should have a 'About KDE' in Help menu
<kiefer> Lmao
<DreadKnight> kiefer: right click, help, about kde
<kiefer> 3.5.8 cheers
<lokpest> might it be a xine thingy?
<mefisto__> lokpest: have you installed w32codecs?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: what color would you like the panel to be? :>
<kiefer> Umm, Not really sure
<kiefer> I like to go beyond customization lol
<DuEzZzIeR> Îÿ¿
<lokpest> mefisto__: I think so, but it besides the point, it does not play thing corectly today that it did yesterday
<mefisto__> so the avi played yesterday, but not today?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: well, kde4 is pretty much a rewrite ;) but it has just been released... and it needs more time to be complete/more polished
<kiefer> Ohk Cheers :)
<lokpest> mefisto__: avi, and a lot of other formats like .mov only get sound and no visual
<kiefer> On a side note - is there a way to disable vertical scrolling with the mouse?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: you would probably need to manually edit the x.org config file for that i think xD
<mefisto__> lokpest: try changing xine engine parameters in kaffeine. in the video section, change driver to "auto"
<kiefer> DreadKnight: Just what I wanna be doing at almost 5am ^_^
<lokpest> mefisto__: ok, doing a reinstall of kaffeine and xine now, btw
<kiefer> DreadKnight: where can I find said file?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: xD well never heard of anyone willing to do such a thing, but it's possible as far as i know :>
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not a good idea to go poking around in your xorg.conf without knowing what things do
<kiefer> DreadKnight: 2 years studying for a degree in IT (Programming and software dev.) is about to pay off :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the obvious question that pops up is: what has changed on your system since it was able to play video?
<DreadKnight> kiefer: you need to get administrative rights over it and you can mess up things, i don't recommend doing such things as a linux newb :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that includes anything you might have done, as well as software updates
<kiefer> DreadKnight: Haha, Id like to hope that common sense plays a role in editing system files
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: you'd think, wouldn't you?
<Daisuke_Ido> but alas, most of the time that isn't the case
<kiefer> Daisuke_Ido: Hehe, Too true
<mefisto__> kiefer: if you edit xorg.conf, it's not a bad idea to make a backup of your current one first, so you can easily undo changes
<DreadKnight> somebody tell kiefer where to find the xorg.conf file :) i'm whashing my hands xD
<p-f> is there a way to change the steps by which my volume keys increment/decrement the volume? 12% per keypress is a bit too much.
<lokpest> mefisto__: hmm, I cant frind that :(
<sonic_> anyone having issues switching from users that use kde 4 and users that use kde 3.5.x? Specifically in sound programs will freeze in kde 3.5.8 if a user is on kde 4 then logs out and another logs in with 3.5.8.  amarok, xmms, etc, all freeze.
<kiefer> mefisto__: Theres that common sense i was talking about ^_^
<lokpest> mefisto__: not on a english version, im afraid
<jcgkffycs> dose apt have anything like a reinstall command?
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: what's the point in making a backup if you don't know how to restore it? xD
<mefisto__> lokpest: in kaffeine, settings menu> xine engine parameters
<kiefer> DreadKnight: I dont know how to use it, but I know how to use IRC clients anf Ubuntu help forums lmao
<kiefer> and*
<DreadKnight> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: check that ^ first, try x11 as your setting, see what that gets you
<lokpest> mefisto__: already says auto
<mefisto__> lokpest: try changing it to xv, that's the default I think
<kiefer> Daisuke_Ido>  I must have missed something, could you say 'that' again? :)
<lokpest> mefisto__: no good
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: your issue is video, right?
<kiefer> No lol, thats somebody else, Confusion hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh...
<kiefer> Its all good :)
<Daisuke_Ido> my apologies.
<kiefer> Haha, Easy mistake
 * DreadKnight casts dispell on Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto__: x11 is the "pretty much guaranteed to work"
<mefisto__> which would be xshm in kaffeine settings, right?
<lokpest> mefisto__: btw, it handles somethings like ogg-theora visual right though
<mefisto__> lokpest: that suggests a codecs problem
<Daisuke_Ido> theora's open.  the others are not...
<lokpest> mefisto__: it strange as im not avare that i have messed with anything
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm.
 * Daisuke_Ido scratches his chin
<lokpest> If I havent messed with it how could it be broken?
<Daisuke_Ido> lokpest: i'm going to prescribe an install of kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mefisto__> lokpest: do you remember how you installed w32codecs?
<lokpest> how can i se if i have it?
<danya>  hello .. I'm having a problem after getting the update icon .. and try to install the updates I get this partial update msg and when i do click on it while installing I get this msg >> error authenticating those packages << and a list of the these packages .. what should I do ? .. I'm on gutsy gibbon ..
<kiefer> Does anyone know of a location on teh web where I can download packs of wallpapers at once?
<Daisuke_Ido> danya: you're using third-party repos?
<danya> Daisuke_Ido : how can I know ?
<DreadKnight> danya: i guess you should press Y and enter :P
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: back on windows, there was a little thing called webshots, which was horrendously buggy and memory-intensive, but did just that, downloaded wallpaper packs and rotated them
<danya> Daisuke_Ido : I'm using 3 softwares in 3rd party repos
<kiefer> Haha I like it that you say "Back on windows" like we crossed the border and were deserters or something
<kiefer> we defected! for the motherland!
<Daisuke_Ido> i did defect, and i'm bringing as many people with me as i can :D
<DreadKnight> i haven't used windoze for one year or more... lost track of time actually O_o
<kiefer> Haha, I have to use windows, Uni only has WinXP and Mac OS X
<kiefer> Screw Os X, So im a Windows expert, Always wanted to try Linux though :)
<sigma_1234> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<izzy_> linux is off the wall
<kiefer> Lolz, I like the fact that its open source and free - Just amazing after using Windows for so many years
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: laptop running ubuntu + virtualbox running xp
<Daisuke_Ido> stay with your principles and stay compatible with campus :)
<izzy_> i just dual boot
<kiefer> Daisuke_Ido: Laptop running XP and Kubuntu 7.10 :)
<DuEzZzIeR> hi
<mefisto__> lokpest: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras as Daisuke_Ido suggested? that should install everything you need to play avi and other restricted formats
<izzy_> yea
<DuEzZzIeR> patitioned
<izzy_> of course
<kiefer> Yup, I need to be able to boot into XP for class :)
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: i found something interesting you might be interested in: http://www.webilder.org/
<kiefer> Cheers, ill take a look :D
<DuEzZzIeR> of course
<lokpest> mefisto__: could not find pakage "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<izzy_> search in google to c how
<lokpest> its multiverse?
<Daisuke_Ido> uhh
<Daisuke_Ido> are you running gutsy?
<izzy_> yea
<kiefer> Daisuke_Ido > Perfect - Tyvm :D
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, not you, lokpest
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: no worries
<izzy_> u can dual boot vista, xp, and gusty
<lokpest> but why do I need kubuntu-restricted-extras when It played fine last evning?
 * lokpest is considering a reinstall of kubuntu
<mefisto__> lokpest: that's why I asked how you installed the codecs in the first place
<lokpest> mefisto__: Im not avare that i did
<kiefer> My roommate has inter dual core, with a boot menu of: Kubuntu 7.10, Vista, and XP sp1 and XP sp2 (for developer reasons)
<kiefer> intel*
<lokpest> or how i did
<lokpest> but the played allright
<mefisto__> lokpest: make sure you have multiverse enabled in sources.list
<lokpest> mefisto__: I guess It came as a dependecy
<izzy_>   does ne one know how to use wep crack?
<izzy_> does any 1 no how to use the wep crack?
<lokpest> mefisto__: now, mplayer plays it, but kmplayer and kaffeine doesnt
<lokpest> mefisto__: sounds like a xine problem right?
<unagi> i find it sad that i have to use a virtual machine running windows in order to encode jpegs into a .mov
<Daisuke_Ido> into a quicktime movie?
<unagi> yea
<unagi> for web streaming
<kiefer> Ive stayed away from VM's ever since I worked on DevHook for PSP
<unagi> apparently ffmpeg can do it but i cant figure it out
<Daisuke_Ido> into a quicktime movie, where quicktime is a proprietary format supported only by apple, on only the OS X and windows platforms?
<unagi> virtualbox seems to pretty tight
<Daisuke_Ido> and you're surprised you have to do it through windows?
<unagi> ........yea?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just saying, don't be surprised by the obvious
<unagi> sometimes i hate my industry because no one ever understands why i need things
<unagi> except of course by people in my industry
<sigma_1234> lol
<kiefer> Can anyone tell me if theres a free package thats eqivilent to PhotoShop?
<unagi> kiefer: gimp
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, and look into flash video for online streaming, ten million youtubers can't be wrong
<sigma_1234> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> but wine runs photoshop
<kiefer> unagi: cheers :)
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: the GIMP, but there is a learning curve
<sigma_1234> pretty slowly i bet
<unagi> a HUGE learning curve
<Daisuke_Ido> and someone tell my copy of WINE it runs photoshop.
<unagi> ctrl + d does NOT deselect
<unagi> and sigma............i havent noticed a difference
<kiefer> Oh no, im getting sick of these damn curves i tell ya!
<Daisuke_Ido> because apparently it hasn't gotten the memo
<kiefer> Hahaha
<sigma_1234> what kde search apps are available besides strigi?
<unagi> i run it on virtual box
<Daisuke_Ido> that's probably the best bet, especially if you have hardware virtualization
<unagi> the best part of vbox is you can scale the memory and video memory
<Daisuke_Ido> ...i don't.  not on here at least
<sigma_1234> also does strigi reek havoc on hdd usage and percentage cpu used?
<mefisto__> sigma_1234: I like searchmonkey, but it's gtk not kde
<sigma_1234> yeah you told me about it yesterday. is strigi really as bad as they say it is?
<sigma_1234> and can someone tell me why kubuntu cant connect to wep networks when ubuntu can on the exact same configs?
<mefisto__> I don't know, but I couldn't get strigi to work properly so I gave up.
<kiefer> stringi never ever returns any results for me, no matter what i search
<sigma_1234> did you let it index files?
<kiefer> Uhhhh... *Runs away*... So, No - Lol, Me=Linux newb :)
<mefisto__> the indexing always hangs for me
<sigma_1234> lol its all a learning curve
<kiefer> I think when i use the "me=linux newb' excuse in a year from now, it wont work so well *shifty eyes*
<sigma_1234> my advice. learn from the command line up
<kiefer> Exactly what im doing ^_^
<kiefer> Im doing all I can via Konsole, straying away from the sugar-coated gui
<mefisto__> sigma_1234: maybe look into google desktop for searching?
<coreymon77> hi everyone, my macbook all of a sudden stopped detecting my kubuntu box on the network (stopped allowing me to use screen sharing with it) how do i check if it is my linux box that is causing the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: it actually still works pretty well for me :D
<kiefer> Lmao
<Daisuke_Ido> just about a year and a half on *buntu
<Daisuke_Ido> though i don't use kde anymore, i still hang out here for fun
<kiefer> Gratz, Ive got 11 or so years on Windows :) lol
<coreymon77> anyone know how to set up sharing on my kubuntu box, because it stopped working without using freenx
<kiefer> Im hoping to migrate permenently to Linux :)
<Daisuke_Ido> let's not start on windows.
<sigma_1234> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kiefer> Haha, Yes, Lets not :))
<Daisuke_Ido> 16 years starting with windown 3
<BluesKaj> konqueror with samba, coreymon77
<Megiddo> Hello, I'd like to know more about the 64-bit kubuntu. Is it able to run 32-bit apps in a compatibility mode?
<coreymon77> erm
<coreymon77> why use samba
<kiefer> I used 3.1 for about 6 months
<Daisuke_Ido> which overlaps the time i spent in dos :D
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: this is a macbook
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: samba isnt needed for macos, is it?
<kiefer> Dos, those were the days.. *stares into space dreamily*
<jmeng> Hey everyone, I have this external USB harddisk and I want it to be mounted in one specific directory every time I plug it in - how would I go about this? Any hints? Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, dunno ..sorry :(
<jmeng> That is, I _don't_ want it to be mounted in /media/disk...
<Daisuke_Ido> 32 mb ram, desqview running my bbs and everything else...  hot.
<DuEzZzIeR>  05h  2pblue  3buntu  3dzip  abikenow  abinit  about-this-computer  about-window  acerlaptop-wifi  ack  actgraph  activerdf  adacgh  add-apt-key  adelin-backup  adept  aedilis  afip-ng  agfxmbcs  aiccu  ailife  ain7-portal  ajato  akasha  akregator-newsgator  alphaflowforms  alqua  alsa-driver  alsa-lib  alsa-plugins  alsa-utils  alternative-music  amarok  ami  ancient-beast  andvare  anewt  animan  animu-player  anna  anton  aocapps  aphisreco
<DuEzZzIeR> app-install-data-commercial  app-install-data-ubuntu  apparmor  apport  approximate  apt  apt-mirror  apt-offline  apt-setup  apt-sync  aptoncd  apturl  aqsis  arabian-linux  aranha  arbolage  archetype  archive-crawler  arcticwolf  ardverk  argouml  aria2  arialblack  ark  arpi  artoolkit  arts  asoundconf-ui  aspace  aspectc++  asterias-common  asterias-pylons  asusoled  aswvdial  at89prog  atali  atompub.el  atp  attem  audio-thumbnailers  audiodsplab
<DuEzZzIeR>  audioformat  audioplayer  audioquake  auth-client-config  auto-ndiswrapprer  autobuild-list  autofsck
<Megiddo> Hello, I'd like to know more about the 64-bit kubuntu. Is it able to run 32-bit apps in a compatibility mode?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would call that spam...
<DuEzZzIeR> ohh srry
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> I cannot mount my Windows partition!
<DuEzZzIeR> :(
<woddf2> I upgraded to Gutsy yesterday.
<DuEzZzIeR> no big loss
<Megiddo> Can anyone hear me? :-\
<kiefer> Nope :)
<Megiddo> Okay, I've had problems with freenet not sending my messages before... just checking
<Daisuke_Ido> Megiddo: if no one's answering, chances are no one knows *right now*
<DuEzZzIeR> what do you wanna know?
<Megiddo> freenode*
<BluesKaj> woddf2, pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Megiddo> I want to know more about 64-bit kubuntu. Can it run any 32-bit app in a compatibility mode?
<Megiddo> Is it worth using if I plan on using wine for windows games?
<SlimeyPete> Megiddo: it is able to run 32-bit apps in a 32-bit chroot, I think.
<SlimeyPete> though I've never tried it myself.
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: did you mean /etc/fstab ?
<Megiddo> Does it lose performance emulating 32-bit?
<Daisuke_Ido> Megiddo: what makes you think you need the 64 bit version?
<Megiddo> I like new things :)
<SlimeyPete> Megiddo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<BluesKaj> no mefisto__
<Daisuke_Ido> Megiddo: then prepare for breakage
<Megiddo> Thanks SlimeyPete
<Daisuke_Ido> most things work perfectly and have 64-bit versions
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m6565a57
<DuEzZzIeR> the graphics are fine just not a lot of games made
<woddf2> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m6565a57
<Daisuke_Ido> the few that don't, yes you can run them in a 32-bit chroot
<Megiddo> How about wine DuEzZzIeR? Would it be pointless to run wine under a 64-bit version?
<kiefer> ROFL, Sorry for this off topic-ness, but my room-mate just informed me he spent last night downloading a 1.3gb torrent of simpsons episodes, that turned out to actually be 17 albums by a guy named 'yellowman'
<woddf2> GRUB can boot it fine, though...
<DuEzZzIeR> no
<DuEzZzIeR> it would be ok for some things
<Daisuke_Ido> kiefer: discussion of piracy, stuff like htat around here is pretty much a no-no.
<DuEzZzIeR> i'm not a pirate but have played pirate games
<DuEzZzIeR> hahahaha
<BluesKaj> woddf2, your grub menu looks fine ...what happens when you try to boot into windows ?
<woddf2> It works fine.
<woddf2> I just can't mount it in Kubuntu.
<DuEzZzIeR> it's defualting ?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: he can't mount his windows partition
<BluesKaj> ok ,wod
<kiefer> Daisuke_Ido: Theres a reason I dont download pirated files, 1) They are usually infected with nasty things, and 2) they are usually albums by yellowman, lmao.
<DuEzZzIeR> press ctrl f4
<BluesKaj> !NTFS | woddf2
<ubotu> woddf2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<DuEzZzIeR> :)
<DuEzZzIeR> during boot
<DuEzZzIeR> gives a menu
<DuEzZzIeR> u can figuer it out
<DuEzZzIeR> kde right?
<DuEzZzIeR> ...kewl
<DuEzZzIeR> im know as infinitesadness
<DuEzZzIeR> IS:(
<DuEzZzIeR> ch.2
<DuEzZzIeR>  <email address hidden>
<kiefer> Okay guys, I'm off to bed - its 5:30am Lolll, Nighty night fellow Linuxers :))
<DuEzZzIeR> bye
<DuEzZzIeR> down to 3 smokes:(
<mefisto__> go buy some more
<woddf2> When I try to mount /dev/hda1 to /media/hda1, it tells me that it is not in /etc/fstab, but when I look at /etc/fstab, it is clearly there!
<DuEzZzIeR> ...later maybe
<DuEzZzIeR> down to 3 more dingers
<DuEzZzIeR> :(
<DuEzZzIeR> alright i'll go have fun
<ignoramus> hi all... having a problem with mplayer.  I've installed (and re-installed) about 10 times now, but its still not recognized in Firefox (as shown in "about:config") and web sites still prompt me to download it... what gives?
<DuEzZzIeR> bye
<ignoramus> Adept shows mplayer, mplayer-plugin, and kmplayer are all installed
<ignoramus> *i meant in "about:plugins".  soz
<DuEzZzIeR> use adept
<mefisto__> ignoramus: have you restarted firefox after installing mplayer-plugin?
<DuEzZzIeR> its easy
<ignoramus> mefisto__: yup a bunch of times
<ignoramus> its not showing in .mozilla > plugins either :(
<mefisto__> look in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<DuEzZzIeR> find them?//
<ignoramus> kk hang on
<DuEzZzIeR> i really leaving
<DuEzZzIeR> really
<ignoramus> mefisto__:  it has java, flash, vlc, but no mplayer...
<DuEzZzIeR> does   anyone play tribal wars?
<DreadKnight> can somebody help me compile the latest wacom driver ? please :(
<mefisto__> how about /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ?
<DuEzZzIeR> what wacom sounds familuer
<DreadKnight> DuEzZzIeR: ?
<DreadKnight> the graphic tablet :P
<ignoramus> mefisto__: same deal: helix, java, flash, no mplayer
<DuEzZzIeR> i wanna be an tracktor operator
<ignoramus> mefisto__: i've installed via Adept, didn't work, i've installed from sources (no errors) and still no joy :/
<ignoramus> i just want to be able to view Divx streaming files... is there another plugin?
<ignoramus> vlc pretty much handles everything else
<mefisto__> there's a xine plugin
<ignoramus> for divx?
<DuEzZzIeR> if it's a windows program won't work w/out wine
<mefisto__> I'm not sure if it plays divx
<DuEzZzIeR> download wine
<DuEzZzIeR> first
<DuEzZzIeR> mount w/ wine
<ignoramus> duezzzler: i have wine, but i really want to stay away from using Windows programs... (its not the "ubuntu way" ;)
<DuEzZzIeR> if for windows
<DuEzZzIeR> lol i agree
<DuEzZzIeR> just trying to help
<ignoramus> duezzzler: i still have a small windows partition that i use for photoshop, syncing my WM5 phone, etc, but I'm really trying to reduce my dependence on windows
<ignoramus> thanks for trying to help, though :)
<ignoramus> oh, and my Rosetta Stone language lessons :)  Other than that, i rarely use windows
<DuEzZzIeR> if it's partitioned it should have nothing to do with your linux installation
<ignoramus> DuEzZzIeR: no, it doesn't ... i'm just saying if i want to use windows programs, i'll boot into windows.  but i like ubuntu better :)
<DuEzZzIeR> i use it to but don't tell anyone
<ignoramus> haha :)
<ignoramus> so anyone have any ideas why mplayer is showing as installed (per Adept), but no entries in any "plugins" folders???
<mefisto__> ignoramus: maybe try uninstalling/reinstalling mplayer-plugin with apt-get, see if you get any errors when it installs
<DuEzZzIeR> you deleted the plugin
<ignoramus> mefisto__: what about the one i installed from source? will it remove that one as well?
<DuEzZzIeR> del tree
<ignoramus> DuEzZzIeR:  huh?
<mefisto__> ignoramus: I don't know. anyone else know?
<DuEzZzIeR> kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-powerpc.manifest
<cva> ignoramus: make unistall, from the source directory
<cva> s/unistall/uninstall
<ignoramus> cva: ohhh... that's good to know - i was just doing a "ctrl+f" for anything with "mplayer" and deleting manually (doh!)
<cap601> During the installation process I mistyped the computer name.  How can I change it?
<DuEzZzIeR> format
<DuEzZzIeR> reinstall
<cva> cap601: the name is stored in /etc/hostname
<DuEzZzIeR> ur admin
<DuEzZzIeR> user profile
<ignoramus> cap601: i think you can change it in System Settings > Network Settings > Change name associated with 127.0.0.1
<DuEzZzIeR> yep
<ignoramus> *make that "127.0.1.1"
<ignoramus> 127.0.0.1 will always be "localhost
<cap601> That appears to have worked, thanks
<theunixgeek> If I use GParted to partition a disk with *buntu Linux, will my Linux partition still be bootable?
<ignoramus> theunixgeek: should be, but you'll probably have to fix your GRUB to reflect the changes
<ignoramus> theunixgeek: and so long as you don't touch your existing root and swap partitions
<unagi> anyone know if a tv tuner will work with windows on a vm?
<usuari> hola!
<SlimeyPete> unagi: fairly unlikely, I'd have thought.
<ignoramus> unagi: why would you want to do that?  I'm asking because there is probably a better way...
<GSF1200S__> anyone have any issues with compiz cutting off the right side of titlebars when using kwin as the window manager
<GSF1200S__> ?
<unagi> because, even though it would be windows on a vm, im trying to get rid of any reason to dual boot with windows
<unagi> ignoramus:
<Cepko> aloha mates
<unagi> mahalo cepko
<ignoramus> unagi: just keep a small partition - many of us do.... what is wrong with that?
<unagi> ..........you may enjoy restarting your pc...............i dont
<mefisto__> I like to hear the beep when it restarts
<unagi> i dont like waking up on a saturday getting out my laptop and going 'hrm, what do i want to do, do i want to watch tv.............or do i want to browse the internet, or do i want to work on more animations'
<ignoramus> unagi: well, there are plenty of ways you can use tv tuners in ubuntu, have you looked into any of those???
<unagi> ignoramus: yup
<cva> unagi: why not use your tv tuner card within linux? mythtv works great.
<ignoramus> and nothing?
<ignoramus> yeah, mythtv is what is was thinking of...
<Cepko> can i please have help installing kubuntu 7.10? I already have installed windows on first partition, then there is second unformated partition cca 30GB big that i want to have kubuntu on and 3th and 4th partition with data.im at step 4 from 6 atm and have no idea what to choose
<unagi> mythtv doesnt work for me, and its ugly
<unagi> i just wish there was something of media center quality for linux
<cva> ugly? There are various themes for it. Usability is excellent. I've run it for years.
<adrock358> Hey fellas.  Anyone know any progs to convert video to ipod video format?
<ignoramus> unagi: you're not the only one... mythtv is the best linux has atm, but keep looking and you might find something else you like.
<unagi> doesnt change the fact that it works for me
<unagi> er
<unagi> doesnt work
<unagi> god im tired
<cva> what card do you have?
<Cepko> anyone? :-/
<adrock358> unagi get some sleep
<unagi> hp analogue/digital expresscard
<ignoramus> cepko: in your case, i would use "Guided" method
<kadam> I just installed Linux on a second drive, but it boots straight into Windows on the original drive.  I saw it install GRUB, but it didn't ask me where I'd like GRUB to be installed; I presume it placed it on the secondary drive.  How can I resolve this?
<yao_ziyuan> currently, if i select Chinese as system language in kubuntu, can it automatically make chinese input methods available on the desktop?
<Cepko> wont it somehow damage my windows instalation?
<yao_ziyuan> like in Ubuntu, a "Enable Input of Complex Scripts"
<Cepko> and there are 3 guided options
<ignoramus> kadam: why don't you set the windows drive as a slave, and let the linux drive (with GRUB) decide what to boot?
<adrock358> any know where I can look to get a prog for ipod video?
<Taros> google?
<NickPresta> adrock358, http://www.ipodlinux.org/Video_Convert. You can use mplayer to convert video for the ipod. (Replace ./mplayer.exe with just mplayer)
<adrock358> you rock nickpresta
<martijn81> Cepko: choose manual and install grub boot manager in the MBR
<adrock358> nickpresta.  thanx
<kadam> ignoramus: I'm not sure how I can do that.  I guess I can set the primary boot device as the secondary drive.  But I can't do master/slave;my primary drive is SATA RAID0, and my secondary drive is SATA... I didn't think those had M/S relationships...
<NickPresta> adrock358, of course, there is no promise that will work but it is worth a shot
<Cepko> martijn81: ok so here i go :)
<Taros> I'm trying to install 7.10 from a live CD, however, it gets stuck on the install stage when it tries to detect and load the module for 'usb-storage'.  Is there some way around this issue?
<adrock358> nickpresta.  mplayer for linux or for windows
<adrock358> ?
<Taros> Or does that stage of the install just take a particularly long time?
<martijn81> Cepko: keep sda1 free though
<Cepko> no root file system defined. please corect this form the partitioning mnu :-/
<martijn81> as in do not install there
<Cepko> when i select the unpartitioned space
<ignoramus> kadam: yeah, you're right :( I don't know how to do master/slave with SATA... what if you physically switch the drives?? I really don't know... sorry.
<adrock358> taros.  how long does it get stuck for man?
<slow-motion> re
<Taros> A good while.
<Taros> Like, 15+ minutes.
<martijn81> Cepko: probably need sda2 selected there, you should be able to check this with cfdisk
<adrock358> ouch.  Taros.  You;ve got a problem there.  You may have a problem with your usb ports.  What sys are you running?
<Taros> Oh dear.
<NickPresta> adrock358, mplayer for linux. Although that site says you're using mplayer for windows, the options and such should work the same in Linux.
<Taros> An Acer Aspire 5670 with duo core Centrinos.
<kadam> ignoramus: I can't switch them, they're ondifferent controllers, and one's RAID 8)  Oh well,thank you for you idea :) I'll still try the boot priority thing...
<adrock358> Nickpresta.  great man.  I'm sure it will work
<adrock358> Thank you
<jaguilera> hi ppl, i know it's not kubuntu's fault, but any hint on when will we have flash working on konqueror again?
<adrock358> taros, 64 or 32 bit?
<Taros> 32.
<ignoramus> taros: can you disable USB temporarily in BIOS?
<Taros> It's kind of ancient.  :(
<Taros> Oh, good deal.
<NickPresta> jaguilera, when it is fixed, it will be fixed. There is no timeline for the fix, as far as I know. There is a 'hacky' workaround, though, if you _need_ flash now.
<adrock358> taros.  you should be all set bro.  one thing, you have to do it, check the validity of the cd after you have downloaded it, AND before you install it.  YOu follow?
<Taros> Yeah, I did that.
<jaguilera> NickPresta: it's not like "needing", I just don't really likefirefox
<sigma16> can i get mailserver help here since no 1 is talking in dovecot
<adrock358> taros?  dual core ancient?  Heck no.  i have a p4.
<adrock358> taros.  and it all checked out?
<Taros> Oh man, I'm sorry.
<sigma16> adrock358: single is obsolete
<Taros> Um, one sec.
<adrock358> sigma16, oh no.  why don't you go back to eating cheezy poofs and watching South Park, will you?
<Taros> *ROTFL*
<martijn81> Cepko: do you get it along?
<ignoramus> taros: ??
<Cepko> martijn81: nope :)
<Taros> One second, getting work done.
<Cepko> martijn81: i PMed you but now i see its blocked :)
<adrock358> taros, so it all checked out?
<Cepko> martijn81: i have there:
<Cepko> guided - resize SCSI5 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed space
<Cepko> podtym mam ze new partition size a scroler
<Cepko> potom je tam ze: Guided - use entire disk
<Cepko> podtym je SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda) - 320.1GB ATA moj disk
<sigma16> some 1 help
<Cepko> padtym = under that :)
<sigma_1234> i wish kubuntu could configure as easily as ubuntu
<Cepko> was talking to my friend :)
<Cepko> *podtym
<sigma_1234> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: it is actually easier... unless you're trolling
<Taros> I'm looking into it, trying to do a million things at once.  :)
<Taros> One second.
<martijn81> Cepko: you probably need to register for that
<bfrog> ever since upgrading to 7.10 my volume fn- keys aren't working right
<bfrog> same with brightness
<bfrog> any ideas?
<Cepko> martijn81: register where pls?
<Cepko> martijn81: im new to lin :)
<martijn81> Cepko: on freeode
<martijn81> *freenode
<adrock358> Taros.  you should know bro.  all you do is check the d/l'd file info against the proper file integrity listed on the webserver where you got it.  then, before you run livecd you click "check media."  Did you do this Taros?
<sigma_1234> ignoramus: try wep encryption. one key can cause such a disaster
<Cepko> martijn81: freenode? :)
<adrock358> well. im me later for my e-mail if you have problems still
<Taros> Yes, I did.
<Taros> See ya!
<Taros> Thanks for the help.
<martijn81> Cepko: try /msg nickserv help
<adrock358> hmm.  well, best thing in my opinion is back up important data, reformat everything, then install.  you should not have problems.  if you do then, then search the forums.  they have EVERYTHING there.  just have to find the right keyword, and be very, very patient.
<adrock358> taros see message
<Cepko> martijn81: thx
<sigma16> adrock358: i thought u wer tellin me to reformat for a sec lolz...
<Taros> Yeah, hahah, I did back up everything.
<sigma_1234> im surprised knetworkmanager cant handle wireless
<Taros> That's what I was trying to do, was a brand new install.
<sigma16> sigma_1234: it can...
<X9nLinuxX> I was just about to ask if there was a 'forum'... then realized the question should be 'where' more than if... so where is it?
<ignoramus> sigma_1233: are there any problems in particular you need help with, or did you just come in to complain?
<adrock358> taros. wow.  idk.  forums.
<Taros> Yeah, cool, thanks.
<sigma_1234> nope i found the solution. just wish someone would fix the gui. suppose i should file a bug
<martijn81> Cepko: otherwise, use !pastbin
<Flare183> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: what was the problem?
<martijn81> Cepko: i always choose manual
<sigma_1234> oh does anyone know why lg dvd writers can't burn multisession disks in k3b? it keeps saying incremental streaming not available.
<NickPresta> sigma_1234, I thought I read about this before but I think multi-session burning hasn't been written yet
<martijn81> Cepko: just ask if you're not sure, i'll try to get you from there
<sigma_1234> it wouldnt accept the wep key for some reason even if i entered it properly. i had to issue a konsole command to force it
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: does k3b give you the override option to burn multisession anyway?
<sigma_1234> NickPresta: worked in the sony drive on my dell laptop though :(
<d0uglas> hi.. i want to get my clock synced to the UN or whatever with ntp. Do i want openntpd? wouldn't that be just to act as a server for other people?
<NickPresta> sigma_1234, hmm. I don't know what to tell you =(
<sigma_1234> nope no overide. just says it can't do it
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: nerolinux should get the job done, and it's free if you already own a windows license....
<d0uglas> oh wait ntpdate
<sigma_1234> its free. really?
<SlimeyPete> d0uglas: openntpd I think
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: if you already have a windows copy with a valid license, yes :)
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: of course, there are probably other ways to obtain it, but that would be wrong
<sigma_1234> i have the oem one that came with the lg writer. does that count? it has a key
<sigma_1234> lol
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: maybe! look here > http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux3-update.php
<sigma_1234> i wanted to stay opensource though!
<ignoramus> sigma_1234: imho, nero is the best burning app made *prepares for flames*
 * kadam cries for installing Linux over his document drive...
<SlimeyPete> heh, classic.
 * ignoramus does really stupid things sometimes, too :(
<kadam> hehheh, yeah, nothing to do but laugh about it...
<ignoramus> lemonade, my friend
<kadam> Oh well, on the plus side, I have KDE on my primary machine 8)
<kadam> ignoramus: hehe, yeah...
<sigma_1234> kadam: what happened to it?
<kadam> Oh, I had to reinstall like 3 times, and the last time, I just selected the wrong drive...
<unagi> bfrog
<bfrog> ?
<sigma_1234> backup:) . the magic linux word
<kadam> I was going off the sizes, and just moved all my docs off the 160G to the 200G, but before, I had Linux on the 200G, so... I should have made some coffee before starting...
<kadam> sigma_1234: That's the poopy part of it; I DID back it up, so I could rewrite over the original tho... I only have so many drives! hehe...
<kubuntu_> can someone help me?
<vhozard> i need help with a program called glc
<vhozard> when i trie to compile it gives an error:
<vhozard> info  : Building glc...
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:22:17: fout: png.h: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<vhozard> src/export/img.c: In functie ‘img_write_png’:
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:225: fout: ‘png_structp’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:225: fout: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:225: fout: for each function it appears in.)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:225: fout: expected ‘;’ before ‘png_ptr’
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:226: fout: ‘png_infop’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:226: fout: expected ‘;’ before ‘info_ptr’
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:227: fout: ‘png_bytep’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:227: fout: ‘row_pointers’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ignoramus> vhozard: !pastebin
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:236: fout: ‘png_ptr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:236: fout: ‘PNG_LIBPNG_VER_STRING’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:237: fout: ‘png_voidp’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:238: fout: ‘info_ptr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<sigma_1234> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:241: fout: ‘PNG_COLOR_TYPE_RGB’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:242: fout: ‘PNG_INTERLACE_NONE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:242: fout: ‘PNG_COMPRESSION_TYPE_DEFAULT’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:243: fout: ‘PNG_FILTER_TYPE_DEFAULT’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:245: fout: expected expression before ‘)’ token
<vhozard> src/export/img.c:251: fout: ‘PNG_TRANSFORM_IDENTITY’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<vhozard> make: *** [build/img.o] Fout 1
<vhozard> error : Can't compile glc
<vhozard> howto get it working?
<vhozard> oh, ok
<ignoramus> vhozard: for the love of god! !paste
<sigma_1234> lol
<vhozard> and now, i went to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vhozard> what to do?
<sigma_1234> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vhozard> !paste 54523
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste 54523 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> vhozard: past the text there, then save it and it will store on the server, then give us the url
<vhozard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54523/
<vhozard> sorry didnt know yet
<vhozard> but what to do? i cant compile the program glc
<vhozard> i installed all needed packages through apt-get, but it doesn't work
<sigma_1234> is it not in the repo's?
<sigma_1234> !info glc
<ubotu> Package glc does not exist in gutsy
<vhozard> its not in the repos
<sigma_1234> ok clearly not
<vhozard> its a utility similiar to FRAPS (recording gameplay)
<sigma_1234> whats it used for?
<vhozard> http://nullkey.ath.cx/projects/glc/
<vhozard> can someone help me?, plz
<sigma_1234> did you check at getdeb.net?
<vhozard> yes
<vhozard> cant find
<oliv> hello world
<vhozard> sigma, can you help?
<yao_ziyuan> can Hardy Alpha 4 support chinese now?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, ask in #ubuntu+1. They can help you with Hardy questions
<oliv> where can i get old fashened xnmap?
<NickPresta> vhozard, did you install "build-essential libx11-dev libxxf86vm-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libasound2-dev"? Did you run the build script?
<vhozard> yes and yes
<oliv> where can i get old fashened xnmap?
<vhozard> it gives that error in the buildscript
<NickPresta> vhozard, and that pastebin were the errors you were getting?
<vhozard> yes
<vhozard> maybe you dont understand because i use dutch kubuntu, fout = error
<NickPresta> vhozard, try installing: libpng12-dev
<vhozard> ok
<__-osh-__> Anyone who can help with this? It's on a HardyHeron. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54506/
<NickPresta> !hardy | __-osh-__
<ubotu> __-osh-__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<oliv> i am a very handsome guy, thing is i am waiting for my wife at the airport and she hasn't shown up yet. What do i do? she happens to be invisible. Can anyone help?
<vhozard> it worked!!! thanks
<NickPresta> vhozard, email the author of that application and tell him he needs to update the depends.
<vhozard> it's fine now, thank you!
<vhozard> yes, i will tell him
<NickPresta> vhozard, okay. :)
<vhozard> thank you
<vhozard> xD
<vhozard> bye
<NickPresta> oliv, you can take that problem to #kubuntu-offtopic. Maybe you can get help there
<oliv> sweet thanks for the help
<flipmode> I have a hp deskjet 5440 and i cant get it to work am running kubuntu 7.10
<shaggy71875> hello
<shaggy71875> trying to set up linuxmce
<flipmode> I have a hp deskjet 5440 and i cant get it to work am running kubuntu 7.10
<shaggy71875> http://venky.ws/projects/imon/ will these drivers work for kunbuntu?
<shaggy71875> im such a linux noob
<jussi01> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<shaggy71875>  and im also trying to get my magnavox 42mf230a plasma to work via the rs232 port
<shaggy71875> #linuxmce
<thewhitepelican> I see hardy is at alpha 4
<thewhitepelican> way cool
<ctex> Guys I am running Ubuntu but with the KDE desktop environment. Is there a way to update the KDE to 4.0?
<flipstar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<ctex> How would I remove KDE 3?
<sayers> Is there a WYSIWYG Webediter for KDE or atleast linux?
<SlimeyPete> you can't, without removing all of the kubuntu desktop, ctex.
<NickPresta> ctex, KDE 4.0 is still considered unstable by some. I would suggest that you keep KDE 3 in case KDE 4.0 breaks on you or doesn't do what you want
<SlimeyPete> ctex: you could install ubuntu-desktop instead and then install kde4
<SlimeyPete> that would probably work.
<claydoh> sayers: Kompozer is wysiwyg html editor
<claydoh> other thanusing Openoffice
<ctex> That's what I am doing. Uninstalling kubuntu-desktop would be a pain, I haven't just installed the core packages unfortunately :(
<NickPresta> sayers, at the risk of being unpopular, I would say drop the WYSIWYG editor. You can write far better HTML and CSS without it.
<sayers> NickPresta: and you are not popular to me now
<claydoh> well you have to learn somewhere, and wysiwyg is a good start
<sayers> I'm a server admin not a web yes
<claydoh> plus lompozer is pretty basic, as is the code generated
<NickPresta> sayers, aww. But seriously, no WYSIWYG editor writes semantic AND standards compliant HTML/CSS. If you're going to use that and then modify the output to be semantic and such, you might as well write it by hand.
<adrock358> totally random question guys, a shot in the dark.  can you get textbook torrents?
<adrock358> or get them free on the next any way?
<NickPresta> sayers, in that case, you should delegate the task to someone meant to write HTML documents :P I suppose if you must, there is Kompozer and NVU.
<yzaLyzarC> Hello
<flipstar> hi
<yzaLyzarC> Kan I make kdm/kde autologout people?
<adrock358> yzaLyzarC i don't know bro.  i'm too new\
<yzaLyzarC> Ok
<flipstar> you want kde to log out people ?
<NickPresta> yzaLyzarC, I know you can use `skill` to halt a user and to kill and logout a user.
<yzaLyzarC> Automagiacaly?
<NickPresta> yzaLyzarC, to halt a user named 'nick', you could do: `sudo skill -STOP -u nick`
<NickPresta> yzaLyzarC, to kill and log me out, `sudo skill -KILL -u nick`
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles about amarok
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, what about it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, try restart xine/audio engine in System Settings or kill the offending process which is using your audio.
<yzaLyzarC> But that makes me have to make me kick them manually, I'm lazy!
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not using kde, system settings isn't an option :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but i see what you mean
<tashiro_> My nmap is running very slooow even with the "-T4" option enabled________ help
<Daisuke_Ido> i know there's a command to check to see what processes are using /dev/dsp
<NickPresta> yzaLyzarC, can you write a GUI frontend to `skill` if you want. :) Or put it on a cronjob if it happens at the same time everyday
<yzaLyzarC> It is random users, ho forgett to log out, then the other users cant log in because it is locked.
<batis610> can i have desktop effects under kde or i have to install gnome?
<yzaLyzarC> So I need it automagicaly do it
<g2g591> batis610: of course you can have it under kde
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, try `ps faux`
<flipstar> tashiro_: maybe the host itself is slow ? our you using different scan techniques like -sS and -sV at the same time ..
<NickPresta> yzaLyzarC, you could just write a script that checked for any users who forgot to logout and then log them out. Put that on a cronjob to run every minute or something
<adrock358> Hey I have a question.  I'm using Pidgin.  How do I connect to another server cient?
<flipstar> !compiz | batis610
<g2g591> batis610: just install compiz-kde and simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> batis610: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<yzaLyzarC> I only write php/javascript, and is pretty sure this funktion exsist
<batis610> thks.. i'll try that
<flipstar> adrock358: what do you mean connecting to another server client ?
<adrock358> like another network
<Daisuke_Ido> still nada
<adrock358> flipstar read message
<flipstar> you can select the protocoll when you create account adrock358
<flipstar> like icq msn yahoo and so on
<adrock358> only for a limited few flipstar
<flipstar> i've like 13 choises..
<adrock358> flipstar, dude there are thousands of networks
<flipstar> need an different protocoll then listed there ?
<flipstar> uhm i think i dont get it
<adrock358> there's networks from all around the work.  some from russia, some from china....IRC ubuntu is only one network, with a limited list of channels.  Other servers have other channels.
<adrock358> flipstar read message
<flipstar> we still talking about pidgin ?
<adrock358> flipstar do some reading bro
<g2g591> adrock358: are you talking about irc? (the protocal that we are talking on now)
<g2g591> adrock358: i think pidgin has support for irc ( and other protocals) and of course it doesn't just support this server
<puika> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637493
<flipstar> as far as i know pidgin does not support irc
<kadam> From the GRUB prompt, how  can I add a new option for an existing device and OS ?
<kadam> flipstar: It does
<flipstar> how ?
<mkquist> pidgin does support irc
<mkquist> btw
<adrock358> g2g591 all i'm saying is how do i log onto another network
<kadam> flipstar: Not sure, prolly something the developers implemented...
<flipstar> damn youre right
<adrock358> flipstar.  yeah it definitly does
<gigui> goed avond allemaal!!!!
<flipstar> adrock358: you can select it when you create that account
<g2g591> adrock358: i don't know, i don't use pidgin ( or kopete)
<flipstar> there you can select the server
<adrock358> g2g591 can you log onto another network using a different client?
<adrock358> g2g591 i want to log onto undernet
<g2g591> adrock358: look at flibstar's post
<mkquist> adrock358: are you trying for two networks at once?
<mkquist> like using one client here and another for another network?
<gigui> does any one now how to install in kubunto
<adrock358> g2g591 yeah only a limited few.  can't input a name of a network.  my question is: i want to log onto the undernet network, then join a channel.  how do i do that?
<flipstar> let me check that
<gigui> i just kan't install nathing in kubuntu.... why?
<adrock358> gigui "kan't"  come on...
<mkquist> gigui: what specifically are u trying to do?
<adrock358> gigui.  english....english
<g2g591> adrock358: well, i use konversation, so on the server list that appears when you start, you would hit new , then put in the server name (like irc.freenode.net) then add chanels you want to automaticly join
<mkquist> adrock358: when you join just type /join #whatever channel
<gigui> sinds last weke i,m trying to install ftd4linux and other software ,nuthing works
<mkquist> adrock358: is that it?
<stunatra> gigui, it works if you do it right.
<flipstar> hm cant get it working for now (irc in pidgin)
<gigui> houw i folllow the readme file and using the terminal
<stunatra> Pidgin for IRC? Ew
<mkquist> flipstar: irc works in pidgin, justed tried it again to be sure....
<unagi> how do i search for files with kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> heh
<adrock358> g2g591.  thanks a lot for the response bro.  i really appreciate that.  I'm using Xchat now, I ahve the undernet network selected, but anyway, it keeps disconnecting me saying connection reset by peer. any advice?  Thank you.
<SlimeyPete> unagi: you can use "find" or "locate" from the command line, or install strigi... I don't know how to do it in the file browser
<scott_> can some help me i keep getting Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". when i run glxgears
<unagi> strigi doesnt make sense to me
<adrock358> mkquist.  no server, not channel
<mkquist> adrock358: you mean how do you pick a server?
<pacman> stupid question, and I should know better
<flipstar> adrock358: you choosed a server at account creating ?
<pacman> I plugged in another hard drive into my motherboard
<pacman> how do I search for it so I can mount it
<flipstar> test sudo fdisk -l
<Daisuke_Ido> fdisk -l
<pacman> thank you
<DreadKnight> what file do i have to edit to disable the kde4 effects? i've activated them and i don't see anything in my kde4 session
<adrock358> mkquist.  you gotta do some reading man.  server.  irc is type of chat.  ubuntu, or freenode i think it's called, is a server.  aim another server...icq...there are lots....
<gigui> how to install firefox ....
<pacman> hmm, that's only showing my external hd
<flipstar> adrock358: youre wrong these are protocolls ..
<adrock358> g2g591 you there?
<Daisuke_Ido> adrock358: it would be better if you got your terms right.  irc is a protocol
<mkquist> adrock358: i understand that all that, just not quite what ur having problems with...
<flipstar> then check /var/log/messages while you plug it in pacman
<mkquist> adrock358: and Daisuke_Ido is correct.. =p
<DreadKnight> gigui: was that a question?
<pacman> I'm not familiar with that, flip
<adrock358> why are you guys not understanding?  if you don't get it, you won't.  so best to move on from the topic.
<Daisuke_Ido> we understand you don't know how to phrase your question, but that's about it
<flipstar> just use plug it in and do a cat /var/log/messages in the konsole pacman
<gigui> kan anyone help mi with this in kubuntu.....
<gigui> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gigui> See `config.log' for more details.
<flipstar> err this sentence make no sense
<mkquist> adrock358: you wanna log onto freenode, or whatever, just set it up in accounts, you want a channel once your on that server, then just /join... simple
<mkquist> no more then...
<pacman> that was a really long group of messages
<flipstar> gigui: install build-essentials
<flipstar> just check the last lines..
<unagi> hold down the power button for 4 seconds........thats how i connect
<kalorin> does anyone know of a google IM type app for linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> pidgin will do it
<unagi> !aim
<gigui> where kan i find it?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<flipstar> in adept_manaer gigui
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing.  since gtalk is jabber
<flipstar> *manager
<unagi> blah kopete is stupid!
<unagi> =(
<kalorin> kopete keeps dropping yahoo over and voer
<kalorin> not much fun
<kalorin> it's ok, but just not really stable
<unagi> ok tip for the day.........do not use find / file............it takes forever =)
<unagi> kopete wont open for me
<DreadKnight> you meant kopete-kde4?
<Chas> I want to install real playeron my new kubuntu - can someone please tell me how to do this?
<flipstar> kalorin: piding for e.g supports google talk
<kalorin> k
<kalorin> thanks
<unagi> kopete-kde4?
<pacman> hey flip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54530/
<flipstar> Chas: real-player is proprietary you really want to do this ?
<unagi> realplayer?
<flipstar> pacman: your drive is on /dev/sdc1
<unagi> lol real media still exists?
<gigui> build-essentails ...is that the real name just kan't find it!!!!!
<flipstar> without 's
<flipstar> sry
<kalorin> wow
<kalorin> digikam has always been pretty solid for me until today
<SlimeyPete> gigui: build-essential
<kalorin> now it starts up and just goes into lala land
<flipstar> maybe there few typos in gigui
<Chas> flipstar: ok then if not realplayer then what about flashplayer?
<scott_> can someone help me with this error 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<pacman> mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/disk busy
<pacman> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<flipstar> Chas: helix-player supports the real format
<unagi> i love virtual machines
<unagi> theyre so cool
<flipstar> pacman: this pastebin is just after you plugged the device in ?
<Chas> flipstar: ok thanks I'll try that
<pacman> yes
<pacman> it was already plugged in when I booted up....should I unplug it and plug it in again?
<gigui> flipstar ... thanks i found it installing nouw
<pacman> and does it matter which SATA port I plug into?
<flipstar> no..
<pacman> that HD has an older version of Kubuntu on it...I thought I burned it up, but I need some files off of it if I can somehow recover them
<flipstar> yes you could try to unplug it and plug it again in..then check the messages
<sveri> scott_: you need to install a driver which supports 3d
<sveri> scott_: which graphic card do u use?
<Chas> flipstar: can't find helix-player in adept
<g2g591> Chas: manager or add/remove , if you can't find in add/remove look in manager
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54533/
<flipstar> Chas: you have the multiverse repository enabled ?
<flipstar> uhm thats all pacman..theres no drive location..
<mefisto__> helix-player is in universe, isn't it?
<flipstar> it still isnt listed via fdisk ?
<flipstar> right
<DreadKnight> what file do i have to edit to disable the kde4 effects? i've activated them and i don't see anything in my kde4 session
<pacman> no, it only shows my external HD
<gigui> flipstar ???  just doesn't work alweis the same anser???  C can't do executbles
<gigui> whi??
<flipstar> !compile > gigui
<pacman> I'm lying, flip
<pacman> now I'm showing more HD's after I logged in as sudo bash
<pacman> flip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54535/
<Chas> flipstar: helix-player not found anywhere
<flipstar> in universe repository it is ..
<flipstar> !info helix-player < Chas
<ubotu> helix-player (source: helix-player): the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (gutsy), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<Chas> flipstar: as far as I know multiverse repository is not enabled - how do I do that?
<SlimeyPete> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flipstar> *universe Chas
<SlimeyPete> !universe
<flipstar> right pacman than just pick that one that is your backup drive and mount it ;)
<pacman> it won't let me mount
<flipstar> did that sudo before ?
<pacman> yes
<flipstar> pacman just try sudo mkdir /media/backup ;sudo mount /dev/sdb /media backup                  i just suggest /dev/sdb is your backup drive..corret it with the right one
<kadam> Might anyone know why I'm getting a blank screen with nothing but "Starting Up" when I try to start Windows from GRUB?
<flipstar> how did you installed grub ?
<pacman> flip:  on the second command, it says to select filesystem type
<kadam> flipstar: It installed automatically to the drive I installed Linux to, and in my BIOS I set it to boot to that drive first... Then I manually added the Windows drive/partition
<pacman> err, specify filesystem type
<flipstar> isnt it ext3 ? pacman
<pacman> yes
<backatcha> is there a torrent for the lastest i386 version of Kubuntu?
<backatcha> cd not dvd
<enry> good night
<flipstar> torrent.ubuntu.com backatcha
<backatcha> only seeing the dvd
<flipstar> with latest you mean gutsy ?
<backatcha> yea
<backatcha> i think i found
<backatcha> under simple right?
<flipstar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<backatcha> ok
<Kostmayer> gutsy didn't work that well on mine, gave up on ubuntu after that
<backatcha> oh yea?
<backatcha> what did you go with
<Kostmayer> just put 7.04 back on it on a whim after reading it works better
<Kostmayer> should have read up first really, theres know issues with 7:10 and me laptop :)
<unagi> im trying to install a deb that i downloaded from virtualbox.org and im getting         trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko                      ', which is also in package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<flipstar> pacman what about sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /media/backup  ?
<unagi> what does that mean
<backatcha> has anybody ran vmware server on linux to run windows xp seamlessly?
<flats> anyone here familiar with the "ultimate" edition?  All I need to know is will it Install Ubuntu or do I have to install the 7.1 version first, then run the ultimate dvd?
<unagi> backatcha: define seamless
<g2g591> unagi: it means you cant have virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic and that virtualbox deb installed at the same time
<backatcha> it shows the only the app your running instead of the the virtual machine
<pacman> flip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54537/
<kadam> Can I have GRUB on one drive, and still boot Windows from another drive?
<unagi> I sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose.........do i have to do more?
<g2g591> kadam: yep
<g2g591> unagi: i don't think so
<kadam> g2g591: Might you have any thoughts why I'm freezing at "Starting Up..." when I try to boot Windows?
<unagi> what else can i do
<pacman> because it's Windows?
<unagi> kadam: because windows blows
<pacman> beat you to it, unagi
<unagi> blah
<unagi> im too focused on my vbox problem
<pacman> I need to access this other drive...it has my 2006 taxes on it and I need it for school
<backatcha> http://www.linux.com/feature/124908
<backatcha> thats what i want to do
<danopia> `meep
<danopia> opps
<danopia> sry
<unagi> how do you completely remove a package with apt-get
<backatcha> is there a image program other then gimp for linux that is good as photoshop?
<g2g591> kadam: if windows is on the second drive, (eg sdb , hdb) it won't boot, google on how to fix it
<unagi> backatcha: no
<emilsedgh> sudo apt-get remove --purge PackageName
<unagi> backatcha: just run photoshop with wine
<g2g591> unagi: sudo apt-get purge ...
<backatcha> can you run napster in wine too?
<unagi> i dont know
<unagi> i dont pay for music
<backatcha> lol me either just the wife
<kadam> g2g591: Okay, thanks!
<unagi> ugh i dont get it.........if virtual box isnt installed why do i get that error
<g2g591> unagi: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<flats> No ubuntu ultimate users?  bummer
<flipstar> pacman: does sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -l work ?
<pacman> yes
<pacman> you want me to pastebin it?
<unagi> whats the point of ubuntu ultimate
<flats> It's Ubuntu with all the extra software preinstalled so I don't have to spend 2 days downloading all the things I may need
<unagi> you spend 10 removing crap you dont
<unagi> makes sense
<flats> disc space isn't an issue, I just ahte everytime I try to install something I have 5 other dependencies that I need and the simple install now takes an hour
<flipstar> no .. pacman .. is it listed as LINUX ?
<mkquist> ultimate just looks like a really bloated version
<MaskedOne> I have a color oriented problem, anyone wanna help?
<pacman> yes
<unagi> yup
<pacman> I have 4 hard drives plugged in right now, flip
<unagi> im an animator..........disk space is always an issue
<mkquist> unagi: lol
<pacman> I'm a pornoholic....disk space is always an issue
<flats> hehe nice
<MaskedOne> How do i change the window background color in Konq?
<mkquist> flats: so if u want ultimate, why not just install it?
<flipstar> pacman: i dont know why it dont mount partition table seems okay..maybe fsck will help you trough this ..
<flats> Well I'm dl'ing now but I don't have my original kubuntu install cd.  I'm not sure if I have to install kubuntu first or if the ultimate is the whole bootable OS
<pacman> I tried to boot from that drive, but it wouldn't let me
<unagi> ??
<mkquist> flats- its the whole shegang
<flats> If not I have to re dl kubuntu
<unagi> what else would it be
<mkquist> lol shebang*
<flats> I wasn't sure if it was just a b unch of add on's.  I couldn't find any thing that really described if it's the OS or not
<mkquist> flats: but its ubuntu, not kubuntu i believe
<saulo> HELLO
<mkquist> saulo: HELLO
<flats> 1.7 has both, I Kubunut and an Ubuntu version
<saulo> brasilian
<sigma16> i sthere a way to make my numpad work?
<saulo> tem algum brasileiro
<flats> and as soon as I say that I just found out I picked the Ubuntu version...Darnit
<mkquist> sigma16: NumLock on?
<flats> Oh well
<mkquist> flats: lmao, sorry but thats funny
<no0tic> saulo, #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<sigma16> mkquist: numlock doesnt affect it
<sigma16> mkquist: if its on/off it still dont work
<flats> AHhh I think I can just install the KDE after wards
<flats> And now I'm installing software again.....Never ends
<flipstar> pacman: whats the message during boot ? i would try fsck anyway
<pacman> flip:  it starts to boot up, but I can't remember what the error message is
<sigma16> can any 1 help me with my keypad problem?
<rysiek|pl> guys, I need to disable rich text in kopete
<rysiek|pl> do I need to do it per contact?
<rysiek|pl> grep Enable kopeterc | grep Rich | wc -l -> this gives me... 43 lines
<mefisto__> sigma16: is it a laptop?
<flipstar> btw which irc client you recommend ?
<flipstar> konversation isn great at all..
<jpatrick> flipstar: irssi
<flipstar> thanks
<mefisto__> rysiek|pl: in configure>appearance>formatting overrides "do not show user specified rich text"  Is that what you want?
<flipstar> damn this here is an console client ..
<jpatrick> flipstar: welcome to real irc
<flipstar> i rather mean an graphical one..
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: uhm... I can't find it in my kopete
<pacman> any other ideas for me, flip?
<jpatrick> !clients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clients - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<flipstar> did you used fsck pacman ?
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: what version are you running? I'm on 0.12.7
<pacman> yes
<mefisto__> rysiek|pl: in the "colours and fonts" tab
<flipstar> uhm at least konsole-kde4 allow to copy urls ..
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: I don't seem to have anything like that (although I am running a Polish version here)
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: gimme a sec
<flipstar> sorry pacman than im out of ideas..
<jpatrick> flipstar: you can click iirc
<rysiek|pl> oh ffs
<jpatrick> !ohmy | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pacman> wonder what would happen if I unplugged all my HD except sdb1 and boot from disk
<rysiek|pl> oops
<flipstar> i'll give KvIRC a try..
<rysiek|pl> jpatrick: that was "oh for friend's sake" ;)
<unagi> kde looks so nice even with composite extensions turned off
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: the only similar checkboxes I have are: "Do not show user-selected background color"; "Do not show user-selected font color" and "Do not show user-selected formatted text color"
<pacman> flip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54542/
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: although those are translated adlib from Polish now so they might be a wee bit different in original english translation
<unagi> why is the package manager telling me only one can be open at a time when only one is open
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: would you be so kind and make a screenhsot of the settings window, with this option highlighted?
<mefisto__> rysiek|pl: the last one, in my english version is "do not show user specified rich text"
<flipstar> did it correct something pacman ?
<flipstar> if yes you might try now..
<pacman> not that I can tell, although it says it did
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: I have got it selected and it doesn't work :/
<kadam> Is there a kde4 package in the default repos now, or should I do it the way I did it Jan. 11th?
<pacman> I tried to sudo mount /dev/sdb1 and that's not working
<flipstar> same message ?
<pacman> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<flipstar> great than fsck fixed your drive :)
<flipstar> now you just have to add it in fstab
<pacman> and how do I do that again?
<unagi> Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time,  Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first................can someone help me troublshoot why im getting this (implying obviously that i dont have more than one package manager going)
<mefisto__> rysiek|pl: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/iconmefisto/kopete.png
<flipstar> btw i think i'll stay at Konversation..
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: great, thanks
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: it doesn't work here, though
<rysiek|pl> mefisto__: ah, nvm. sed -i -r -e 's/EnableRichText=true/EnableRichText=false/' kopeterc does the job nicely
<pacman> hey flip, does this mean I should be able to boot into that drive now?
<pacman> hey flip, does this mean I should be able to boot into that drive now?
<flipstar> right, as soon as you added an entry in fstab
<pacman> that drive has it's own fstab
<pacman> do I still need to update the fstab on this drive?
<flipstar> is this fstab entry correct ?
<flipstar> remember you tried to mount into /media/backup ..
<pacman> <===lost
<pacman> I haven't done anything to fstab
<flipstar> just show me that fstab then ..
<piotr_> Jest tu moze ktos z Polaków do pomocy lamerowi  ;> ?
<flipstar> !pl > piotr_
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54546/
<flipstar> there is no entry for the sdb ..
<pacman> I'm not familiar with editing the fstab
<flipstar> which partition you want to mount ? sdb1 sdb2 or sdb3 or..?
<pacman> whichever
<pacman> whatever makes it work
<flipstar> for sdb1.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54548/
<pacman> copy/paste that to my fstab?
<pacman> replace my current fstab with that?
<flipstar> yes replace it
<flipstar> i just added an line
<pacman> okay, it's up
<pacman> will I be able to boot from there?
<flipstar> hm boot from /media/backup ? no
<flipstar> but you'll able to boot from that drive
<pacman> sdb1?
<flipstar> yes just select it from bios like you did prevously ..
<pacman> *nods*
<pacman> sweet, thank you
<flipmode> how do i enable wma support in k3b?
<g2g591> flipmode: do you have win32codecs installed?
<g2g591> flipmode: if not, install kubuntu restricted extras (multiverse repository) , then run kbuildsyscoca then check if it does
<flipmode> g2g591: i do have restricted extras installed but how do i get win32codecs?
<g2g591> flipmode: if you have restricted extras, it depends on win32codecs and a bunch of other stuff. so i don't know how to help i guess
<flipstar> !win32codecs > flipmode
<mefisto__> I think it's w32codecs
<flipstar> works both :)
<OOD> anyone here somewhat technically knowledgable about hard drive mounting? I have a hard drive (/dev/sdb1), except the actualy /dev/sdb1 file in dev does not exist
<flipstar>  /dev is a fake dir anyway
<flipstar> try sudo fdisk -l OOD
<OOD> flipstar: yeah I've done that, it reports the second hard drive as /dev/sdb1
<flipstar> and sudo /dev/sdb1 -l ?
<flipstar> wait
<flipstar> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1 -l
<OOD> i get no output
<flipstar> odd
<OOD> flipstar: this problem just appeared randomly one day
<gameplayer> hello
<epimeth> ahoy
<epimeth> soooo... virtualbox, or vmware?
<BluesKaj> dualboot
<gameplayer> i've got a problem withe kaffeine : when i try to play a video, the player freezes 4- 5 seconds, then the sound start to play and the image is black, and then the player crashes
<gameplayer> anyone has an idea how to solve this problem ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: yes.  besides that.  virtualbox or vmware?
<BluesKaj> neither , both are a PITA and lotta apps won't run properly, espedially online stuff
<epimeth> gameplayer: is this for any video or just a specific one you are trying?
<g2g591> epimeth: virtualbox is fine, online stuff worked fine here
<gameplayer> any video
<epimeth> BluesKaj: PITA?
<BluesKaj> well, epimeth , that's just my experience
<BluesKaj> Pain In The A**
<epimeth> right :-)
<epimeth> I remember using vmware back a few years ago... had to install a special kernel and everything
<epimeth> g2g591: you prefer virtualbox?
<g2g591> epimeth: i do, partially becasue in order to use vmware (server) you have to register and some other stuff. and virtualbox works pretty well
<tillz> hello?
<g2g591> epimeth: vmware is just a pita  to set up , and virtualbox just works
<tillz> does anybody speaks german here?
<epimeth> g2g591: does it need special hardware or does it work anywhere?  cuz I can't use kvm because my processor is incompatable
<BluesKaj> !de | tillz
<ubotu> tillz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tyson_> anyone know if there is a way to move the document tabs from the bottom of the window to the top in quanta?
<tillz> ahh ty
<g2g591> epimeth: it doesn't need special hardware
<epimeth> great
<epimeth> cheers
<gameplayer> epimeth: any idea for my problem ?
<epimeth> gameplayer: seems like a decoder problem.  try reinstalling your codecs
<gameplayer> after reinstalling, may i have to reboot ?
<gameplayer> (or just restart X ?)
<BluesKaj> restart X
<epimeth> gameplayer: shouldn't have to be, but thats always an option you might want to try
<gameplayer> k
<gameplayer> i'll try then, thank you
<epimeth> !quicken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quicken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> quicken replacement?
<SlimeyPete> gnucash?
<epimeth> SlimeyPete: I prefer things that start with a "k" than with a "g" :-)  Isn't there KMoney or something?  apt-get doesn't recognize it
<jbrcks> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and the entries for application names in Kmenu are displayed incorrectly.  For example, Konversation is displayed as '_:Entries in Kmenu: Konversation app name, ...'.  Anyone know why this is or how to correct it?
<SlimeyPete> dunno, tbh - I don't tend to use such things.
<epimeth> jbrcks: not a clue, sorry... never heard of something like that
<woddf2> Hello
<randall> hi
<gameplayer> epimeth: it seems that it's xine that is broken for my problem : when using mplayer, it works without any problems
<woddf2> My empty CD drive will not stop trying to read, and when I try to use the command line (CTRL+ALT+F1/F2/F3/F5/F5/F6), I see some device error!
<BluesKaj> jbrcks, I mentioned this before , once you use the applications with the odd names and titles they wil have the proper names after you open your next session .
<woddf2> It keeps scrolling the error message repeatedly!
<woddf2> device-mapper: table: [...] Device lookup failed
<woddf2> I see [...] device-mapper: table: [...] Device lookup failed
<woddf2> My empty CD drive will not stop trying to read, and when I try to use the command line (CTRL+ALT+F1/F2/F3/F5/F5/F6), I see some device error!
<BluesKaj> !patience | woddf2
<ubotu> woddf2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<woddf2> Uninstalling evms fixed it!
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<jbrcks> BluesKaj: Thanks for the advice, however, I tried that and it didnt seem to work.  Thought someone else may have another suggestion.
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted , jbrcks ?
<jbrcks> yes
<epimeth> gameplayer.  all right... I couldn't help you anyway... I just know that it is probably a codec problem :-)  good luck
<gameplayer> ok, thank you
#kubuntu 2008-02-03
<killermach> how come I annot move a window up on the screen so the title bar goes off the screen?
<killermach> I have I window that I sized about 3 screens tall, now I need to see the bottom
<gameplayer> epimeth: i just installed xine-ui and it solved my problem...
<gameplayer> it's a bit strange...
<killermach> typically you can click the border and mouse drag the window up no issues.. but kubuntu seems to have broken this feature that I"ve used for over a decade
<maybeway36> killermach? maybe it's kwin
<maybeway36> killermach: do you have metacity or somnething?
<maybeway36> also
<killermach> I've only ever used KDE since 1999
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know how to install gcc-2.95 on kubuntu?
<maybeway36> and it only stopped working now?
<maybeway36> strange
<jussi01> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.59ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<killermach> only noticed it not working since I moved from Mandrake to kubuntu
<maybeway36> killermach: not working in debian lenny either it seems
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 that helps me how?
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: I was checking version...
<jussi01> !info gcc-2.95
<ubotu> gcc-2.95 (source: gcc-2.95 (2.95.4.ds15-24)): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.95.4-24 (gutsy), package size 926 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: sudo aptitude install gcc-2.95
<killermach> maybeway36: hmm.. I'll have to go ask in #kde maybe there is an option I can turn back on
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 doesn't work
<maybeway36> ok
<killermach> maybeway36:  this deficiancy is one that drove me away from MS windows
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: what error does that give then?
<su-hoens`rZ> No candidate version found for gcc-2.95
<ere4si> tried pressing alt then left click and hold and slide mouse up screen killermach ?
<killermach> ere4si: that's it  alt-drag
<ere4si> :)
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 i believe so, it's not commented out in the list
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: it works here..
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 hmm
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: tried updating?
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 maybe cause i'm on 64 bit?
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 yeah
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: not sure then
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 what repositories are you using?
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: all standard repos, plus medibuntu
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<su-hoens`rZ> jussi01 http://pastebin.com/m24c62255
<jussi01> !info gcc-2.95 feisty
<ubotu> gcc-2.95 (source: gcc-2.95 (2.95.4.ds15-24)): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.95.4-24 (feisty), package size 926 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<blizzzek> gn8
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: Im not sure about this one. I would 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' one more time, but no idea why its not there for you
<Farnesk> trying to reinstall kubuntu 7.10 i am going from 64bit to 32bit and everything works fine untill i update it for the first time it tells me that some updates did not install properly i restart my comp and i cant even get to the login screen no text comes up and ive let it sit there for 30min any ideas?
<FrauHansen> does anyone know why kde-look.org, gnome-look.org and kde-apps.org are down?
<jussi01> no idea, could be cause of the cable breakage in the med...
<Tann> My keyboard is having problems. It won't work when I am in KDE, but it will work when I an in gnome
<Tann> My keyboard is having problems. It won't work when I am in KDE, but it will work when I an in gnome. is there a way to fix that?
<Dr_willis> Farnesk,   can you get into the console with the rescue mode?
<Dr_willis> Tann,  thats very odd.
<Dr_willis> Tann,  try some other window manager? Like icewm, or xfce see if it works there? Does it work in the KDM login screen?
<xen_> Hey there i cant seem to browse the net with konquerer, but i can with firefox, is there some setting i should be enabling to browse the www with konqurer?
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: slow keys
<xen_> btw ff has crashed and it wont start again so i dont actually have a working browser atm
<Tann> Dr_willis: What is really odd is that It was working and a few moments later, it wasn't I restarted my computer and it still didn't work.
<jussi01> xen_: try killing the ff processes
<xen_> no, its not running
<Tann> Dr_willis: I don't use KDM as my default WM
<xen_> the process or anything
<xen_> its just dead lol
<xen_> but, im not worried about that, i just would like to use konquer, but it wont connect to the net :S
<xen_> anyone? :S
<xen_> is there something i should be enabling in Konqurer to browse?
<Dr_willis> Not that i know of.
<Dr_willis> so http://google.com just does what exactly?
<xen_> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<xen_> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<Dr_willis> try http://localhost
<Dr_willis> :) sounds almost like a proxy setting is set.
<nosrednaekim> xen_: you uing knetworkmanager?
<Tann> Dr_willis: I don't use KDM as my default WM
<intelikey> this old p3 system boots in less than 5 seconds.  only 22 processes and 17 lines of startup dialog http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d79ab70a0    (i consider that a "nice clean system startup")
<intelikey> Tann what do you need ?
<Dr_willis> Tann,  kdm isent a wm ;) its a login manager.     Does the keybaord work in the console?   alt-ctrl-f1 ?
<xen_> norsednaekim sorry im using a wireless adapter, i can use the internet fine with ff, but ff is dead i dont want to use ff anyhow
<intelikey> Dr_willis he may need to reset the keyboard    alt+sysRQ+r
<xen_> norsednaekim not using knetworkmanager btw
<intelikey> Dr_willis sorry if that's off base.  i just got here.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  im vague on his exact issues also. keyboard dont work in kde, but it does in gnome is the Gist of it all.
<intelikey> Dr_willis hmmm ok that sounds like a misconfigured kde i18  or something   possably need to set his language again ?
<xen_> Dr_willis i tried the localhost, but it says it cant connect to that either
<xen_> i have konquere set to connect to net directly
<xen_> and am not using a proxy
<xen_> but still doesnt connect :S
<Dr_willis> try making a new user. see if it works for them.
<nosrednaekim> xen_: ok
<Dr_willis> I dont use Konqueror as a web browser. So cant really say what may be wrong.
<intelikey> i have see that issue described in here before xen_   you can irc from the box but not browse ?     there should be something on the forums about that
<xen_> yup
<xen_> one problem, i dont have a working browser lol
<xen_> my system crashed earlier on today, ever since that firefox doesnt work anymore
<xen_> and theres no firefox process to kill either
<intelikey> xen_ ummm well maybe one of us can find you a url and you can wget the page and read it locally
<xen_> yup, tyvm
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install opera
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> then crash it!
<xen_> lol
<xen_> seems to be my luck today
<xen_> i dont like opera so much though, i cant find a good adblock plugin or anything
<xen_> though i havent really had a good look as yet
<|Tann|> Dr_willis: Yes, the keyboard works in the terminal
<Dr_willis> i use so many extensions for firefox :) i cant stand any other browsers
<xen_> yeah i love firefox, but it just doesnt work anymore :S
<xen_> even after reinstalling it and everything
<xen_> no crash log about it either :S
<Dr_willis> |Tann|,  -->  <intelikey>  that sounds like a misconfigured kde i18  or something   possably need to set his language again ?
<|Tann|> Dr_willis: How would I go about doing that?
<Dr_willis> no idea :) I just use english
<Dr_willis> I would guess in the settings menu, some keyboard setting tool.
<mixed> how can i update to gutsy gibbon from feisty?
<Dr_willis> system settings -> region/language  perhaps |Tann|
<Dr_willis> !update | mixed
<ubotu> mixed: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mixed> Dr. Willis, thank you
<|Tann|> Dr_willis: k
<Dr_willis> Upgrading to  The Next release right now. :) lets see how Hardy does.  heh
<mixed> Dr. Willis, how do I update feisty using command line?
<Dr_willis> that guide disent say so? I just ran update-manager -d  here.
<Dr_willis> Which i think is the 'proper' way.   apt-get dist-update  i think MAY not get all the stuff correctly
<Dr_willis> I rarely upgrade,  :)  i normally do clean reinstalls.
<mixed> Dr. Willis, before I update to gutsy gibbon feisty needs to be updated.  How do I update feisty?
<mixed> Dr. Willis, I have a spanking brand new installation of feisty, I just installed it a few days ago, didnt realized it was so old
<xen_> i hate to sound like a critic, but ubuntu has really gota do something about smoothing out upgrades, ive never been able to succesfully upgrade without problems
<Dr_willis> Given the total disaster ive seen with windows and their upgrades...... :)
<Dr_willis> Of course with windows a reinstall is a 'fix' for broken systems. So  its all relative.
<Dr_willis> Often its the users installing 3rd party apps, or using tools like envy/automatix/so forth that cause the upgrade issues.
<mixed> correct!  and the things that are wrong with redmond isn't a defficiency, it's a  "feature"
<Dr_willis> I always do a clean reinstall - since that way i know what the other 'users' are starting with - from a tech support point of view
<mixed> Dr. Willis, sorry for all the noob questions, I am still not familiar with the utilities in ubuntu, I used to use SuSE
<xen_> yeah but i mean c'mon, how many people have 3rd party apps, just about everyone i know, in otherwords, you cant upgrade without a problem
<Tann> Dr_willis: That didn't work
<Dr_willis> most of the upgrade issues ive seen are  from the nvidia/ati , and wireless, and other drivers also.
<Dr_willis> every 6 mo with a new release the channel is full of upgrade-issues :) then it calms down.
<intelikey> xen_ google hates me.   i did look for that issue and an easy fix   no can find.  but i'm sure that someone here or in #ubuntu can point you to one.       and yes if you use linux then you have all third party apps or a third party kernel    one of the two.
<intelikey> i guess i posted that just a little too late
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Update manager - 'there are 995 packages to be upgraded' :)   Hardy here I come!  - Lucky this is a test pc.
<mixed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bfrog> ok
<bfrog> I installed valgrind-callgrind, but there's no callgrind binary
<stunatra> Anyone know of a program to edit .avi files?
<jussi01> !info kdenlive | stunatra
<ubotu> stunatra: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<bfrog> nm
<stunatra> Thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<bfrog> valgrind --tool=callgrind, of course the kcachegrind docs are probably old
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to use video chat with aim in kopete?
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: I was not awareAIM HAD video chate
<nosrednaekim> AFAIK, it is not
<nosrednaekim> MSN video chat works though
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: it does
<secleinteer> but i guess msn would work
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: ask in #kopete
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: i asked there too ;p
<nosrednaekim> ok :)
<adz21c> in kde3 yes u should be able to
<adz21c> well, web cam, not audio
<huhlig> question, I just tossed on a copy of kubuntu 8 alpha 4
<huhlig> is there a known bug in the libpython
<nosrednaekim> huhlig: #ubuntu+1
<huhlig> ahh thank you
<hexch> can somebody help, my problem is that my kde is laggy...?
<NickPresta> hexch, what are you system specs?
<hexch> you mean hw?
<NickPresta> hexch, yeah. Processor, graphics card, RAM, etc
<hexch> amd x2 6000+, 3gb ram, nvidia 8600gt
<NickPresta> hexch, it definitely should not be laggy. It should be smooth. Has this always been an issue or just recently?
<hexch> well i used ubuntu before worked fine, just gut kubuntu this week
<intelikey> did i hear that kde4 with some affects is always laggy ?
<NickPresta> hexch, which nvidia driver are you using?
<hexch> let me check
<hexch> nvidia
<NickPresta> hexch, so the proprietary nvidia driver?
<hexch> well the system automaticly loaded the driver
<internat85> Hi, with kde, how do i setup vnc so that i can connect to the existing session?
<hexch> what should I change it to ?
<GerrySly> hey guys, how would I check information like if any windows managing system is installed (kde, gnome)
<NickPresta> hexch, well, the 'nvidia' driver should be working well. However, I don't think the system automatically installed it for you (due to licensing restrictions). What does: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf output?
<GerrySly> I am running a server and I want to VNC into it, but I dunno if it has KDE or Gnome installed
<hexch>  Driver          "kbd"
<hexch>         Driver          "mouse"
<hexch>         Driver          "wacom"
<hexch>         Driver          "wacom"
<hexch>         Driver          "wacom"
<hexch>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Dragnslcr> internat85- K Menu -> Internet -> Krfb -> Configure -> Allow Uninvited Connections
<Dragnslcr> internat85- though you way want to also look into using a VNC server that has SSL support
<NickPresta> hexch, okay. Fair enough. That is rather strange that things are laggy.
<internat85> does it always run on display 0?
<yao_ziyuan> what are console ways to change screen resolution?
<Dragnslcr> internat85- if you enable it from the Krfb settings, yeah
<hexch> I think so to :(
<NickPresta> hexch, you can try disabling effects like transparency, etc, if they are turned on.
<yao_ziyuan> Hardy 4 has a bug in changing screen resolution. i have to use a console way
<yao_ziyuan> like XFdrake?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<yao_ziyuan> i know
<hexch> ok i try that
<Dr_willis> thres a dpkg-reconfigure SOMTHING command
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or you an manyally edit the xorg.conf
<yao_ziyuan> but this is a general question: how to change screen resolution in console?
<NickPresta> You can try manually editing your xorg.conf or you can do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yao_ziyuan> thx
<mixed> what's the app that I can use to burn gutsy-gibbon image to a CD and make it bootable?
<NickPresta> mixed, k3b can burn an ISO image
<mixed> k3b works on gnome as well, right?  im going to have to install it
<NickPresta> mixed, if you need support for Ubuntu, ask in #ubuntu. This is for Kubuntu and KDE
<mixed> NickPresta, sorry, I usually use kubuntu, I installed feisty in this lappie from an old CD I thought had kubuntu
<NickPresta> mixed, ah okay. gnomebaker is for the GNOME desktop.
<mixed> NickPresta, I'm going to reinstall gutsy then ubuntustudio and then off course kubuntu
<sparr_> what should i use to watch a dvd?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vlc
<Dr_willis> but thers other players
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sparr_> !Medibunto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sparr_> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<intelikey> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sparr_> ugh @ drm
<intelikey> yeah.
<sparr_> yay @ mpaa for making it harder to play a legit disc than to download a rip
<intelikey> drm is evil
<val0> how do you reconfigure X from console (command?)
<sparr_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickPresta> val0, sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickPresta> s/reconfig/reconfigure
<intelikey> quick draw beet me to the typo....
<NickPresta> heh
<intelikey> :)
<sparr_> i win either way :-p
<intelikey> win ?    was it a contest ?
<sparr_> always
 * intelikey packs up his dolls and goes home.....
<sparr_> if only the people with the answers to MY questions felt the same way  :)
<intelikey> sparr_ thought the doctor did answer you.... ?
<Dr_willis> Actually i get better dvd playback with linux's  'may not be legal' methods then legit dvd player software. :)
<Dr_willis> I can skip those Idiotic Comercials at the start of these dvds
<sparr_> i mean in general.  thank you Dr_willis
<sparr_> sure, but i have to find and install libdvdcss2
<sparr_> this is more work than ive done to install anything in linux in at least a year
<Dr_willis> enable the medibuntu repo
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sparr_> which is not to say that its much work...  debian just sets the bar so low  :)
<intelikey> sparr_ well i called the !players infonode for you.   and i also agree with Dr_willis,  i use vlc
<Janet1> hi all
<Janet1> take a look
<Janet1> exotics.heavenforum.com :)
<Janet1> bye
<sparr_> mplayer is generally my player of choice
<Dr_willis> Spamm Queen. :)
<intelikey> that's not the same ip as all the other times is it ?
<intelikey> why can't the ircops kline that ?
<intelikey> never mind, it's a tor ip.
<Dr_willis> I though they had tor blocked.
<intelikey> inetnum:        88.232.64.0 - 88.232.127.255
<intelikey> netname:        TurkTelekom
<Darkrift412> anyone know if 7.10 has built in drivers for the bcm43xx wifi card?
<val0> how do you get back to the kde desktop from command line after console login?
<Darkrift412> try "X"
<sparr_> val0: how did you get to a console login?
<Darkrift412> upper case, i believe
<val0> sparr_: i installed the Nvidia driver, and now can't get back in :D
<Darkrift412> lol
<sparr_> :(
<Darkrift412> i remember that
<intelikey> if it was me.  i'd nail down the b class, kline *!*@88.232.*.*    however, i do realize that that's probably not an option for the ircops here.    "niceness has it's drawbacks"
<sparr_> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<val0> yep, :`(
<AMcBain> If dolphin says "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" what does that mean? I'm trying to connect my Seagate FreeAgent drive (and it has nothing on it except files I put there, so no "autoload" softare)
<Darkrift412> nvidia screwes up linux every time
<sparr_> im not in a gaming mood this month, so i havent had to deal with nvidia lately...  always dread it
<Darkrift412> took me weeks to get kubuntu setup on my laptop.... ran nice for like 6 months then my wife was on it, and wifi died
<Darkrift412> sent it in, they replaced mobo, wifi, kb and hd to fix it...... now im stuck with vista again
<Darkrift412> and im afraid to start back into that hellish crap to get kubuntu back on here
<AMcBain> Or at the very least, can anyone direct me to a channel than can help with the drive problem? It would be very bad for me to redo all the partitions and start over not knowing whether Kubuntu can even read my backup ...
<intelikey> did they replace the os as well ?   or was that your doing ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would really like some empirical evidence for "nvidia screws up linux every time"
<Darkrift412> what do you mean
<Darkrift412> it comes with vista
<Dragnslcr> nVidia hasn't screwed up my system yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> because, you know, it really sounds like you're talking out of your rear end with that statement
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: nor mine
<Darkrift412> oh, sorry, i was talking out of my ass
<intelikey> Darkrift412 oh yeah you did mention "HD" sorry i overlooked that one.
<Darkrift412> please excuse me
<val0> X only started "X" :( kdm doesn't do anything
<Darkrift412> it will never happen again comment nazi's
<AMcBain> ugh.
<Daisuke_Laptop> just remember that absolute statements generally aren't
<Darkrift412> ooooh, you just made one
<Daisuke_Laptop> and just because *you* have an issue with it doesn't mean it's "teh sux0rz"
<o_> evenin' folks, if I were looking to dl some torrents, what program do you guru's recommend?  for ubuntu..
<Daisuke_Laptop> no i didn't.  i said "generally"
<Darkrift412> you are generalizing
<Dragnslcr> o_- KTorrent worked well for me when I used it
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i'm not stating it as absolute truth
<o_> ktorrent?..thanks
 * Darkrift412 writes a script to add -generally to the end of every sentance he types so as to not piss off the comment nazi's again
<Daisuke_Laptop> ktorrent is your best bet for a qt-based client
<Daisuke_Laptop> Darkrift412: stop trolling
<o_> thats 2 for ktorrent :) TY
<Dr_willis> I use ktorrent all the time.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's three :)
<o_> 3..!
<NickPresta> o_, make that 3 for KTorrent. *Is using it right now*
<Daisuke_Laptop> four!
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> Darkrift412 careful.  you'll get the language nazi's after you too...
<Darkrift412> i use ktorrent all the time - generally
<Daisuke_Laptop> Darkrift412: again, stop trolling.
<o_> :)
<o_> thanks guys..
<o_> I'll prolly be back :P
<o_> pretty new at this :)
<Darkrift412> how about if you arent offering usefull help, you just dont reply?
<Darkrift412> i never once specifically directed anything towards you
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should really learn to heed your own advice.
<NickPresta> !coc | Hey guys
<ubotu> Hey guys: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<NickPresta> :)
<intelikey> how about if you don't have a ubuntu help question....    never mind.
<Darkrift412> i did have a question
<Darkrift412> never got a reply
<Darkrift412> someone got me stuck on another topic
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, what was the question?
<Darkrift412> over a simple comment that i made without sitting for 2 minutes thinking about it first
<Darkrift412> anyone know if 7.10 has built in drivers for the bcm43xx wifi card?
<Dr_willis> one normally uses the fwcutter tools for the bcm cards to download the proper files/drivers
<Darkrift412> thats what i was afraid of
<NickPresta> Darkrift412, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Daisuke_Laptop> ouch...  afaik, broadcom support is still not built in, *but* the...  what the good doctor said
<Daisuke_Laptop> is it a mini-pci wifi card?
<Darkrift412> yup
<Darkrift412> dell card in a compaq laptop
<Dr_willis> Some of the cards require different drivers also. depending on the exact chipset
<Darkrift412> with a broadcom chipset....
<Dr_willis> broadcom makes a lot of chipsets.
<Darkrift412> i wonder if gateway designed the carbon that the chipset is made out of :S
<Darkrift412> i remember a 2-3 week fight to get my wifi working last time
<Darkrift412> without wifi, my internet consists of me sitting behind my daughters dresser on the floor with my laptop trying to download drivers and other tools for hours at a time
<intelikey> what's an opensource wifi chip ?        or are there any?
<Dr_willis> With the release of gutsy my wireless in my laptop started working fine. :)  had a friend with a new hp 2000?? somthinglaptop - we had to isntall the latest wireless stuff for his to work
<Daisuke_Laptop> ralink is probably the closest
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel has great support as well
<NickPresta> ralink is the best, by far
<Daisuke_Laptop> atheros isn't as great, but isn't bad by any means
<intelikey> ralink    k.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i *found* a mini-pci g card on newegg for $32
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, i don't know the chipset...  yet
<Darkrift412> hrmmmmm
<Darkrift412> im about to get a belkin usb stick wifi card and try that out
<Daisuke_Laptop> oooh
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's atheros
<Darkrift412> or better yet, illl look into those dlink media center wireless hubs
<Daisuke_Laptop> madwifi to the rescue!
<huhlig> wow
<Daisuke_Laptop> 'ello huhlig
<AMcBain> Can I please get some help on my ext hdd + dolphin issue? I'm trying to start my whole PC over, but that's kinda hard when your intended main OS when you are done can't even read your back up hdd now!
<huhlig> I just tried both hardy and gutsy and neither work
<Daisuke_Laptop> hardy isn't for general use yet
<NickPresta> !doesn't work | huhlig
<ubotu> huhlig: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<huhlig> ubotu, ok, when it switched graphics mode the screen goes black and never comes back
<huhlig> switching to a console doesnt work
<NickPresta> huhlig, did you try booting in safe graphics mode?
<huhlig> yep
<huhlig> same black screen
<huhlig> safe mode worked in hardy
<NickPresta> huhlig, which graphics card?
<huhlig> nvidia FX 360M
<huhlig> quadra
<huhlig> NickPresta, any ideas?
<AMcBain> Kubuntu: Dolphin: "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000": Seagate FreeAgent Drive (external hardrive). How much simpler can I make it!?
<AMcBain> I just want to be able to access my data1
<NickPresta> the 100.14.23 nvidia display driver supports the Quadro FX 360M. That was released back in October 2007. I'm not sure how to go about fixing the LiveCD issue but if you can install the system in "safe graphics mode" and then install the proprietary nvidia driver, things should be fine
<Darkrift412> odd that console doesnt work though
<Darkrift412> console shouldnt care about your display drivers
<NickPresta> again, he just said "Doesn't work". I don't know what that means :)
<huhlig> ok, I finally got myself to a console
<Dr_willis> AMcBain,  install the ntfs-config tool, run it. check  the enable check boxs  - worked for me.
<huhlig> what copmmand do I need for console installation
<huhlig> like the old debian installer
<AMcBain> Dr_willis: but Kubuntu can read my other NTFS partition that is already on the PC ... so why not an external HDD with NTFS?
<intelikey> you need the alternate install cd
<intelikey> huhlig the live cd has no text based install
<doobeh> Hmm, I just resized my monitor down to 800x600, and now I'm trying to put it back up to normal, but the Okay/Apply button is hidden behind the bottom bar
<AMcBain> Dr_Willis: I got it by hand, creating the folder I wanted it to be on /dev and then mounting it.
<doobeh> anyway to... hide the bottom bar temporarly so I can change the res ? :)
<AMcBain> But it was rather silly that I even had to do that.
<ubuntu> hello
<intelikey> so move the window
<intelikey> alt+click drag
<ubuntu> i need help installing kubuntu 7.10
<Darkrift412> doobeh see if you can drag the window up and resize it from the bottom, normally works for me
<ubuntu> i am in the prepare partitions of the install process
<doobeh> alt-drag worked, thanks
<ubuntu> and i have already setup an ext3 and swap partition
<ubuntu> i am able to select the ext3 partition but cant select the swap partition
<Darkrift412> select it for what
<ubuntu> so that i can set it as the swap
<Darkrift412> oh :S
<ubuntu> will kubuntu automatiocally do that?
<Darkrift412> is it labeled swap?'
<ubuntu> yes
<Darkrift412> then yes
<ubuntu> and i want it to be used as swap
<ubuntu> ok
<Darkrift412> i mean, not a drive label
<Darkrift412> but in the partitioning util, does it say swap
<ubuntu> yes in the "Type" coloumn
<Darkrift412> i havent used the 7.10 installer yet, but in the other versions, thats how it worked
<Darkrift412> then you should be good
<Darkrift412> i dotn believe it will let you go forward without a swap partition setup properly
<ubuntu> ok thankyou i am continuing with the install :-)
<Darkrift412> can you install stuff on the live cd?
<ubuntu> i dont think so the changes will be lost when you reboot
<intelikey> <Darkrift412> i dotn believe it will let you go forward without a swap partition setup properly <<< sorry i can't say about 7.10 but earlier ubiquities will let you.
<intelikey> Darkrift412 yes you can install on the live CD if you have the ram for it
<Darkrift412> i can deal with that, but i just want to test run the bcm43xx driver installation from a live cd before killing my windows partition
<Darkrift412> my problem would be getting the driver installers and stuff to the live cd :S
<Darkrift412> unless the livecd can read ntfs nativly
 * intelikey doesn't use swap nor partitions.
<Dr_willis> live cd has ntfs read support.
<Darkrift412> nice
<Darkrift412> ok, how about this.... anyone know how i would find my wifi's chipset in vista?
<tyson_> Darkrift412: is it a laptop?
<Darkrift412> yes
<tyson_> u know the model number?
<Darkrift412> its a bcm43xx, but i need the specific version
<tyson_> ok
<tyson_> go to the manufacturer's site
<Dr_willis> i would google for that exact make/model laptop and linux.
<Darkrift412> compaq v6210us
<tyson_> they should list it
<intelikey> Darkrift412 maybe  ##windows
<Darkrift412> i have, but i find lots of useless/wrong info
<tyson_> then download a program called everest home (its free)
<tyson_> it will tell you also
<Darkrift412> nice
<tyson_> i expect it will be broadcom or intel
<tyson_> ...and i would think that kubuntu will support that
<Darkrift412> i know its broadcom 43xx
<Darkrift412> PCI/AGP 14E4-4311: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN [NoDB]
<Darkrift412> does that mean its the 4311?
<tyson_> most likely
<o_> evenin' folks.. trying to install ktorrent. synaptic returning an error
<Romina> hi
<Romina> something terrible happened,  please help me
<o_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-386_2.6.20-16.33_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<o_> I'm lost??
<Romina> we had a power outage  (electricity failure)  WHILE  I was running a DIST-UPGRADE
<Romina> so the PC crashed down since it got no electricity
<tyson_> o: does it give the same error when you use 'add/remove/ programs?
<Romina> what shall I do?
<Romina> I used  "adept_manager",  the GUI  by the way
<Romina> the cut came when the  dist upgrade tool was already getting packages
<o_> add remove in terminal?
<Romina> o_, me?
<tyson_> o: in the k menu
<tyson_> o: above help
<o_> no romina..sorry
<Romina> k
<tyson_> can anyone recommend amarok alternatives?
<tyson_> (good ones)
<mkquist> o_: have you tried sudo apt-get update and try it again?
<Darkrift412> wow, there is a broadcomm wifi channel on this network
<Darkrift412> lol
<mkquist> tyson_: rhythmbox?
<Darkrift412> #bcm-users incase anyone didnt knwo
<tyson_> thanx
<hgarcia> has anyone used kaffine to play dvd's?
<tyson_> another thing. i like using joost and tvuplayer in windows. is there linux alternatives?
<intelikey> tyson_ sox is an alternative.    but you wont want that.
<o_> tyson ..found it..brb :p
<todo> smplayer,vlc
<Daisuke_Laptop> mkquist: he said good :P
<mkquist> Daisuke_Laptop: hey, i like it... =(
<intelikey> tyson_ vlc
<intelikey> xmms
<Daisuke_Laptop> -xmms +audacious
<Daisuke_Laptop> mkquist: it really isn't a bad piece of software
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just find it unbearably ugly :(
<tyson_> vlc? does that play tv channels?
<Darkrift412> i doubt there is a linux joost
<Darkrift412> its fairly new still
<Daisuke_Laptop> joost?
<Darkrift412> its an internet tv program for windows
<Darkrift412> was (might still be) invite only
<todo> vlc 0.9.0
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, neat
<Darkrift412> lets you watch certain tv channels/movies etc
<Daisuke_Laptop> could try running it in wine :D
<Darkrift412> was kinda cool, but liek i said, it was new, so there werent many channels when i last used it (6+ months ago)
<tyson_> Daisuke_: good idea
<Darkrift412> wine is getting pretty damned awesome
<tyson_> joost is ok, but i like tvu player
<Darkrift412> it seems to run anythign ive thrown at it fairly well
<Darkrift412> mirc, wow and lots more
<sayers> Does hardy haron release 4 have KDE4 yet?
<Darkrift412> finally ditched mirc and started learning perl to replace it with xchat
<todo> mess here with themes...xfce,gnome,kde,kde4....lol
<tyson_> joost acts like ondemand, whereas tvuplayer simply streams whatever the cable channel is showing at the time
<Daisuke_Laptop> Darkrift412: oooor, you can use konversation and use simple shell scripts for all of the extending :)
<Darkrift412> oh wow
<Darkrift412> i might have to look that up
<Darkrift412> whats teh quality?
<Darkrift412> let me know if it works in wine also
<sayers> Does hardy ship with kde4?
<todo> alpha 3
<adrock358> does anyone know if you can save youtube videos?
<tyson_> use the firefox extensions to do that, i think
<adrock358> no?
<adrock358> yeah?
<adrock358> tyson_ any idea which extensions?
<tyson_> i forget exactly which ones
<Daisuke_Laptop> videodownloader
<intelikey> i think i'm lagging.   -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 111.081 seconds
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's also a monkey one
<tyson_> just google 'firefox extensions', then browse the multimedia ones
<Daisuke_Laptop> it would appear so...
<Daisuke_Laptop> 33 seconds
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop full pipe.
<intelikey> you realize that if i ping myself it is two round trips, as opposed to your ping of one round...
<o_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<o_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-386_2.6.20-16.33_i386.deb
<o_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<o_> WTH does that mean??
<Daisuke_Laptop> it means something isn't right
<o_> hee he
<Dr_willis> Technicaly speaking... 'it broke' :)
<o_> too deep for me...
<organix> what were you trying to do o_
<Daisuke_Laptop> try sudo dpkg --configure -a (i believe)
<intelikey> o_ you need the error message that is above that one
<o_> apt-get -f instal
<o_> ahh
<organix> if you -f it, make sure to upgrade after
<o_> You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!
<o_> that one?
<o_> Your /etc/kernel-img.conf needs to be updated. Read grub's NEWS.Debian[1
<o_> er that one?
<intelikey> yes.   hehhe  it's another "totally stupid" absolute path error in the postinst.sh script for that package.
<o_> wher do i find "grubs new debian...
<o_> ahhh
<o_> hem NOT my error??
<o_> I'm trying to install ktorrent..
<crazy_bus> is there a free software font replacement for MyriadMM  Because kpdf is displaying every letter next to each other with no gaps in between with dejavu (the replacement font)
<intelikey> o_ if you wish you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package-name>.postinst  and change the /sbin/  to /usr/sbin/      should fix it.  then run  sudo dpkg --configure -a      to finish setting up the package.
<intelikey> and do file a bug against that package
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<o_> itell..lol.."I" can't edit ..
<o_> i'm GREEN
<o_> I'll file the bug
<intelikey> o_ that is one of those " oh, <by_word> ! "   things that "packagers"/"script writers" do from time to time.
<o_> thanks intelikey :)
<ahmos> hello...
<ahmos> I need a little help!
<organix> speak ahmos
<o_> intelikey.. is there a torrent program that I can dl, that will work ?
<ahmos> I've installed x sensors but when I start it ,it opens a blank window!!
<intelikey> o_ welcome.    and i don't normally lag this badly.   sorry for such long delays
<intelikey> !ask | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ahmos> so how to mae it work?
<ahmos> make
<organix> ahmos: blank white window perhaps?
<ahmos> yes
<ahmos> it don't contain any data
<jontec> okay, guys... I just apt-get source'd a package whose source files I need to edit (ruby1.8) a.) where can I find them  b.) should I make the fixed files into a new deb to install? c.) how do I know what flags are normally set in the install?
<organix> in a terminal can you type 'sensors-detect' please
<organix> make sure you're sudo ahmos
<intelikey> !torrent | o_  i really don't know.   i can't say that i have ever used any torrent.  but the bot may know...
<ubotu> o_  i really don't know.   i can't say that i have ever used any torrent.  but the bot may know...: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gp2you> hi
<organix> greetings
<ubuntu> I just poped in the hardy haron cd and there is no KDE4
<User2341_> hi everyone
<gp2you> help kded is taking 100% cpu
<gp2you> i cant kill it also
<User2341_> could anyone tell me howto make full filename visible on kde desktop ?
<o_> kool thanks..theres some readiin for me.
<User2341_> for my long filename i have only part of the file names visible followed by ...
<gp2you> help kded is taking 100% cpu Not able to kill it also
<ahmos> hang on ,It keeps asking me for scanning my devices and I answer with yes..
<gp2you> help kded is taking 100% cpu Not able to kill it also
<gp2you> help kded is taking 100% cpu Not able to kill it also
<gp2you> help kded is taking 100% cpu Not able to kill it also
<jontec> gp2you: your last message is still visible in my window
<organix> ahmos: keep answering yes, afterwards reboot
<jontec> gp2you: wait 5 minutes before the same question
<organix> gp2you quit spamming
<gp2you> sorry my cpu is running 100%
<jontec> gp2you: well, if someone knows how to help, they'll answer you
<ahmos> ok I will reboot now ,hang on
<organix> have you tried 'ps aux' and killing?
<intelikey> gp2you  sudo killall -9 kded     or ctrl+alt+backspace
<tzanger> good evening...  I just installed 7.10 on a toshiba u300; most everything is good... the display is 1280x800 though and the taskbar is acting as if the screen is 1024x768..  the video is intel gm965/gl960, is there a particular package I need to help that out?
<mkquist> now why is a cpu running at 100% such a fuss? =/
<intelikey> gp2you if you really want to kill kill kill things.   alt+sysRQ+E
<gp2you> sudo killall kde -> NOT working
<gp2you> whe restart X and logon again it takes 100% cpu
<gp2you> Kded
<ahmos> organix:nothing ,the same problem
<gp2you> kded is taking 100% cpu
<ahmos> :(
<organix> no good ahmos, one momento
<gp2you> kde sucks !!
<gp2you> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/109876
<gp2you> kde sucks!!!!
<DuEzZzIeR> hi
<ahmos> by the way when I first type sensors-detect i see this message
<ahmos> his program will help you determine which kernel modules you need
<ahmos> to load to use lm_sensors most effectively
<ahmos> so is that lm-sensors another pro.I should intall instead
<organix> sensors-detect is a graphical frontend to lm-sensors ;)
<Agent_bob> intelikey is dead.   long live intelikey !
<ahmos> !! so?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<organix> ahmos: try 'sudo sensors-detect' again and answer no to the last question. Reboot once again.
<ahmos> ok
<Agent_bob> if h2o is on the inside of a fire hydrant, what's on the outside ?     k9p ?
<sub[t]rnl> *chuckle*
<ahmos> I'm back again
<JoeyJoeJo> I just installed kde4 and I have 2 of each program in my menu (2 konqueror, 2 kopete, etc)... how can I get rid of all my kde3 junk?
<Agent_bob> !purekde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> organix:what I can do now? :D
<organix> ahmos: still not working?
<ahmos> yes
<Agent_bob> i don't have any sensors, i'm a p3...    does he have sensors ?
<Agent_bob> da' mother                   board
<organix> Agent_bob: I guess that would have been a good question to begin with.
<ahmos> yes...nvidia 7300 LE graphic card...motherboard gigabyte ga-p31-ds3l and cpu p4 3.0GHz
<Agent_bob> and the cpu provide the sensors
<Agent_bob> and i'm sensa'less
<ahmos> of course for the tmp. and fan speed sensor
<ahmos> ha ha :D
<Agent_bob> jus' thought i'd make sho'.
<ahmos> ;)
<mohammad> hi. how to run vnc?
<Agent_bob> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Agent_bob> if i do >>> for Q in `cut -d':' -f1 /etc/passwd` ;do /bin/echo -e "`passwd -dl $Q`\b for account, \"$Q\"" ;done <<< what's my password now ?
<Agent_bob> wb vicky
<TheWhiteRook> ?
<Agent_bob> wb = welcome back     but i should probably refrain from such shorthand
<TheWhiteRook> yeah...
<Agent_bob> idk
<pierreth> hello
<TheWhiteRook> sorry, :yeah" is to the "wb-welcome back"
<TheWhiteRook> what does "idk" mean? (I don't usually get abreviations...)
<Agent_bob> idk = i don't know
<Dr_willis> idk what idk means.. :)
<TheWhiteRook> ahhh
<Agent_bob> modestymaster_: yw.  asl?   errrr crap i'm now an aol geek.  some one shoot me.
<tzanger> hmm, what was the name of the codec package for all the various audio and video codecs?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  need to track down a way to moitor both cpus' to see what my real load is.
<TheWhiteRook> lol. I remember I saw "asl" EVERYWHERE for about 2 months, and then it disappeared
<todo> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4006/snapshot1gk1.png ....:)
<Agent_bob> TheWhiteRook took us that long to track all the aol geeks down and shoot them.     now   no more "asl, asl, asl, asl?"
<Agent_bob> joke ^  of course.
<TheWhiteRook> yay! thank you, Agent_bob
<Dr_willis> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheWhiteRook> that asl had been getting on my nerves.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Agent_bob> i really liked the doggy joke better though.
<Agent_bob> TheWhiteRook oh you missed it.  i'll repost.
<TheWhiteRook> what did I miss?
<Agent_bob> if h2o is on the inside of a fire hydrant, what's on the outside ?     k9p ?
<TheWhiteRook> I don't quite get it...
<mohammad> how to define virtual host?
<mohammad> i defined some but don't work
<tzanger> hmm, what was the name of the codec package for all the various audio and video codecs?
<DuEzZzIeR> =
<Agent_bob> !codecs | tzanger
<Dr_willis> w32codecs
<ubotu> tzanger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> they are at the medibuntu repo. i think
<tzanger> aha, thank you
<Agent_bob> w32 and w64codecs doc
<Agent_bob> mohammad sorry, i'm network illiterate,  can't help ya' there.    maybe someone else
<Agent_bob> and i can't spell my name apparently
<alakhia> had a question about auto-mounting in kde
<alakhia> i have two usb mass storage devices ... and they get mounted as /media/disk and /media/disk-1
<alakhia> depending on which one I mount first
<Agent_bob> removable or internal alakhia ?
<alakhia> removable, Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> ah ok.  usb.    sorry.  i'm lagging real bad
<alakhia> problem is that my sym-links don't work unless I get the order right
<alakhia> no problem, Agent_bob
<alakhia> anyway I can name the dir created in /media based on device ID or something like that?
<Agent_bob> alakhia hmmm   what do the links point at ?     ls -l /media/disk /media/disk-1
<alakhia> I have symlinks like ~/Pictures -> /media/disk/Pictures
<alakhia> but if the drive that has pictures is mounted first, this works
<alakhia> otherwise, the drive shows up as /media/disk-1 and my Pictures symlink points to the first drive
<Agent_bob> yeah you can't mount on /media/disk/Pictures unless /media/disk is mounted
<alakhia> which doesn't have the Pictures dir
<alakhia> I'm not trying to mount another dir within a mounted dir
<alakhia> i'm basically mounting /media/disk and /media/disk-1
<Agent_bob> the mountpoint for disk 2 is actually on disk 1     unless you change that you'll always have that issue.    OR! you could make the same dir on the other disk, and let it mount in reverse order.
<alakhia> well, in my case, kde is
<alakhia> no no, the two mountpoints are separate
<alakhia> the order doesn't matter
<Agent_bob> clue_by_four*** a symlink is not a mountpoint.  it only points to one.
<alakhia> right ... the symlinks are in my home dir
<alakhia> i juse need a consistent way to point my symlinks ...
<Agent_bob> ok.   again   ls -l /media/disk /media/disk-1
<Agent_bob> lets see what is happening?
<alakhia> right now, my /media/disk has Pictures dir
<Agent_bob> and if you hadn't noticed, i'm lagging.
<alakhia> ok
<Agent_bob> wait.   i think i see what you are trying to say.     and "you can't"    a symlink can not point to more than one destination"
<alakhia> i want the symlink to always point to the same drive
<dick-richardson> how do I compile source code that I wrote?
<dick-richardson> cpp myfile.cpp something.exe?
<Agent_bob> now.  if you want to make them manually mounted you can setup fstab and make symlinks that will work every time that the fs is mounted.
<alakhia> basically, i want the thumbdrive usb to be /media/thumb ... and my backup drive to be /media/backup
<Dr_willis> you dont need to name it .exe :)
<alakhia> is there a way for the auto mounter to do that?
<Dr_willis> alakhia,  you could set the thumbdrives label to be thumb?  that may  let it get automounted to /media/thumb
<alakhia> how do I set the label?
<dick-richardson> Dr_willis: right, but the output of the cpp command should be executable?
<Dr_willis> Theres a bit of voodoo magic in how ithe stuff picks names.
<Dr_willis> alakhia,  depends on its filesystem :)
<alakhia> it's fat32
<Dr_willis> proberly safest to set its label in wndws if its vfat/ntfs
<alakhia> hmmm, ok
<Dr_willis> It might not even have a Label if its just being called 'disk'
<alakhia> right ... that's why my symlinks always break
<Agent_bob> dick-richardson executable is not determined by name but by permission
<alakhia> both devices want to be called /media/disk
<Dr_willis> You could always set up a specific fstab entry based on label - also.
<Dr_willis> or uuid,
<Dr_willis> but that overrides the automounting stuff at times.
<dazza> hi, what's the channel for kubuntu+1?
<Darkrift412> alakhia, try pointing to the drives id, not the drive type
<dazza> ie the hardy channel
<Darkrift412> yes, like he said, uuid
<Darkrift412> the id will always be the same for that device, no matter what else is plugged in
<dick-richardson> Agent_bob: yes i know...what I'm saying is that running cpp on my source code results in a compiled binary, correct?
<alakhia> uuid ... what is that?
<stdin> dazza: #ubuntu+1
<Darkrift412> so if you point at that uuid, it will always point at the same drive no matter what
<dazza> thanks stdin
<Darkrift412> under your mount points, you have devices sorted by uuid
<Darkrift412> im not at a *nix box right now, so i cant give more details
<Dr_willis> I find the LABEL option looks nicer in fstab then using UUID :)
<Darkrift412> but there shoudl be a path that says something about "device by uuid" or something
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Dr_willis> is another way to see  the uuids
<Dr_willis>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<sub[t]rnl> blkid
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-02-02 16:50 VistaBoot -> ../../sda2
<Darkrift412> check each device and see which one has the uuid you want, and then point your "shortcut" to that uuid path instead of /disk
<Dr_willis> shows my disk is label VistaBoot :)
<Dr_willis> LABEL=Vistaboot /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> is my fstab entry for that.
<Dr_willis> OR i could use the UUID=#########  /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> for example.
<tzanger> what is the package I'm interested in if I'm trying to get a useful backtrace out of twinkle (a sip softphone for KDE) ?  there's the kde debug info, but I forget what the name of the packages are that provide that
<Agent_bob> fstab for usb drives tho
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis will that fstab line mount when you plug in the device ?
<ahmos> Hi everybody,my computer keeps hanging..and I discovered that my craphic card temprature becomes too high so it hangs...so any ideas
<LinNewb> Hello People
<alakhia> ahhhh, thanks Dr_willis ... I'll try /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ahmos> hi Dr_willis,
<LinNewb> anybody who can help me with cedega?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  nope. a line in fstab overrides the automounting. BUT when you go to access the device in konquer - i think it will mount then.
<Dr_willis> at least thats how it seems to work. :)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis hmmmm ok.  so they have a kio calling a mount command now ?     nice    (if you like that kind of thing)
<Dr_willis> its been in there for ages.  I think.
<Goop2> I'm having an audio problem.. it sounds like there's way too much gain or something
<Agent_bob> well i probably never noticed it because users can't mount here...
<Agent_bob> Goop2 alsamixer   adjust it ?
<Goop2> I would, but I have no idea what to adjust
<ahmos> what is the command for closing the x server please
<ahmos> ?
<Agent_bob> input gain?  mic ?   line in ?   recording level ?
<Agent_bob> ahmos sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Goop2> output
<ahmos> tahnks
<ahmos> thanks
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  rstart the kdm service or hit alt-ctrl-backspace to kill it NOW. :)
<ahmos> ok
<Goop2> Agent_bob: I muted all 3D sound, and anything else just affects the volume itself
<Agent_bob> alt-ctrl-backspace != command for closing the x server
<Agent_bob> Goop2 you do see there is both "input" and "output" settings?
<Goop2> Agent_bob: yeah
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> so use the app you are using to record and turn down the recording volume
<Goop2> that isn't even on
<Goop2> actually turning down PCM helped
<Goop2> it had a huge effect on the volume, but it got rid of the gain sound
<Goop2> it wasn't input I was having trouble with
<Goop2> my output was buzzy
<val0> I have a weird error, when I click on my kde panel I get a "Malformed URL. system:/" error any ideas?
<tzanger> what is the package I'm interested in if I'm trying to get a useful backtrace out of twinkle (a sip softphone for KDE) ?  there's the kde debug info, but I forget what the name of the packages are that provide that
<Agent_bob> tzanger you could try searching in a package-manager    apt-cache search bug    or debug   or what ever...
<Agent_bob> !info kbugbuster
<ubotu> kbugbuster (source: kdesdk): a front end for the KDE bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 436 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<Agent_bob> that's all i see in dapper that even comes close
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> thats not at all what he's asking
<hydrogen> he's asking about the -dbg packages
<hydrogen> not how to interface with kde's bugzilla
<Agent_bob> that's still all that looks remotely close in dapper.    and i knew that wasn't what he wanted,   would pointed at it long ago if it was.
<hydrogen> that isn't remotely close..
<tzanger> Agent_bob: yes, but someone had told me about a "secret" repository that had debug packages for WAY more packages than what normally showed up... I can't remember what the heck that was though
<hydrogen> tzanger: It doesn't appear that there is a package with the debug symbols for twinkle
<jessie> you ppl in here?
<kiefer_> we are
<kiefer_> Well, I am :)
<jessie> hey kiefer_
<kiefer_> Hello :)
<jessie> good to see you on again
<kiefer_> Haha, always on
<jessie> haha.... nice!
<kiefer_> Lol, Ty
<jessie> kiefer_: so did you get whatever problem it was sorted out?
<kiefer_> I had lots of problems/questions, most got sorted
<jessie> kiefer_: did you get the one you asked me about sorted out? i cant remember for the life of me what it was
<AMcBain> Any idea why Amarok has a problem with multiple albums with the same name? I gave two Gold [Disc 1] and Gold [Disk 2] for Aerosmith and Joe Cocker. It insists when I choose an album cover that I am doing it for the Aerosmith album (as it comes first alphabetically) even when I distinctly click on the Joe Cocker image
<AMcBain> Okay, I admit that since Albums are composed of songs, it might be a bit hard to keep them apart (as albums have no affinity towards a certain artist)
<FunnyLookinHat> nixternal, So what are the chances you could point me towards a good list of packages to install for getting KDE4 on Hardy?  I saw the gutsy stuff with the special PPA repo but nothing for Hardy
<TheWhiteRook> how do I set Dolphin to be the default file manager in KDE4?
<travkin> how to resize a panel in KDE4? :D
<ani> travkin: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Plasma/FAQ#How_can_I_change_the_height_of_the_panel.3F
<AMcBain> How do you do anything in something. That's the ultimate question. Solve it and you have the answer to anything. (though I think 42 already takes that cake)
<FunnyLookinHat> travkin, How did you get KDE4 installed?  With Gutsy PPA or on hardy?
<hydrogen> travkin: you can't until 4.0.2 at the earliest
<hydrogen> without some fairly adventuresome config file changes
<jmut> hi. where I can see list of packages of kubuntu. So I see what are latest versions of some I am interested.
<AMcBain> ugh, found a new album with the same name as another. This is getting fairly annoying.
<kiefer__> jmut: packages.ubuntu.com
<jmut> kiefer__: mmm.thats lovely. Now only need to find what each name stands for :D . thanks
<kiefer__> Lol, No problem :)
<AMcBain> Can Amarok rip CDs?
<AMcBain> (well, I'm pretty sure it can, I just wondered how)
<kiefer__> (exactly what i thought when you asked)
<AMcBain> I'm around enough people that pretend to be literalists that I watch out for it too
<ahmos> Hi,I need a little help for choosing wich nvidia driver I should Install(X.org legacy driver,x.org driver,x.org new driver) I have geforce 7300 LE
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: It definetly can.. By means of the kio slaves...
<AMcBain> huh?
<MilhousePunkRock> Can't remember how you do it exactly...
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: Just as you would simply open an audio cd in Konqueror and copy the wav/mp3/ogg files it offers you...
<ol_dude67> i dont know i always use k3b
<AMcBain> That works? It never worked under Windows ... (though that could be the OS)
<AMcBain> It always ended up giving me links ..
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: KDE >> Windows
<AMcBain> Only one > unless you meant to bit shift ...
<Daisuke_Ido> webilder's turned out to be a neat little program
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: It works, I have done it, it will start copying and you will notice it's slower than it should be, that's when the encoding takes place
<ol_dude67> well i like k3b, cause if i down load say like the new ubuntu, it almost always burns it as an iso.
<gundam_rx78nt1> where do I go to change the default login image/background?
<ahmos> anybody help me please!!
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is wrong ahmos?
<ol_dude67> gundam_rx78nt1, did you look in systems?
<MilhousePunkRock> ahmos: nvidia-glx-new
<kiefer__> AMcBain: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/audio-cd.html --Not sure if that will be helpfull, IM on wireless so its taking time to load, so I havnt read it
<ahmos> I need a little help for choosing wich nvidia driver I should Install(X.org legacy driver,x.org driver,x.org new driver) I have geforce 7300 LE
<MilhousePunkRock> ahmos: If you have problems with that, just go for nvidia-glx
<MilhousePunkRock> ahmos: nvidia-glx-new, like i said a minute ago
<kiefer__> Anyway Im off to watch some good old fashioned TV, Bye all, BBL.
<Daisuke_Ido> 7300?  install new.
<AMcBain> kiefer: Yeah, I found an article one it, but it wasn't really telling me much, and if I go MilhousePunkRock's approach I can't get mp3s ...
<gundam_rx78nt1> ol_dude67, I did change it in the kcontrol but it doesn't work.  I get the "defaul" login screen and then the image I selected for a split second.
<ahmos> aha because my graphic card is overheated after a while so that the system hangs
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: Lame installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> and the audiocd: kioslave is awesome
<MilhousePunkRock> ahmos: That's not a driver issue, that's an hardware issue
<gundam_rx78nt1> I would like to have the image I want as the default background.
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmos: that's not a driver issue, that's a "get some forking ventilation" issue
<ahmos> ok so is there any solution
<ol_dude67> oh left click on desktop and go to configure
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<AMcBain> Ah yes lame. the item nobody can bundle with anything because they don't want to get in any trouble yet it ends up being the most useful ...
<Daisuke_Ido> ventilation
<Daisuke_Ido> if the card's overheating, it's not an os problem
<Daisuke_Ido> AMcBain: you got it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> while i like the idea of using free formats like ogg vorbis, i have 177gb of mp3s that say otherwise
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: I rip my CDs with the good ol' KaudioCreator though...
<ahmos> ok thank's pople for help..;)
<Daisuke_Ido> kaudiocreator offers the most flexibility
<travkin> FunnyLookinHat: on 7.10 - gutsy ppa
<Daisuke_Ido> *but* it's still no EAC
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: If my mobile player and my car stereo would play ogg, I would re-rip my ~300 CDs
<travkin> FunnyLookinHat: on hardy - hardy ;)
<travkin> it's working stable
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Funny, that's one thing I miss from Windows too
<travkin> without any problemz
<travkin> just 2 things missing
<Daisuke_Ido> cdparanoia just isn't up to par
<shinda> hey guys anyone know of any file recover apps ?
<travkin> program hotkeys + panel resize
<Daisuke_Ido> it's good, don't get me wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's not EAC
<AMcBain> Apparently Kaffeine rips CDs but it doesn't recognize that I just installed lame.
<Daisuke_Ido> fortunately, EAC works under wine
 * AMcBain wonders where lame really installed, as Kaffeine looks in /usr/lib/codecs
<Daisuke_Ido> did you restart kaffeine?
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: You did restart Kaffeine after installing lame, did you?
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Seems like I am a bit faster this morning ;P
<AMcBain> I opened if *after* I isntalled lame
<Daisuke_Ido> MilhousePunkRock: that's twice.  i'm watching you.
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> AMcBain: now that lame is installed, you can use the audiocd:/ kioslave
<AMcBain> uh ... okay
<MilhousePunkRock> Unfortunately system settings do not allow you to specify a bitrate, only a "quality", IIRC
<Daisuke_Ido> true
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you've noticed, lame has gone to a "quality" based set of presets
<Daisuke_Ido> V0 - V8
<Daisuke_Ido> V0 being the former alt-preset-extreme
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: I encode - CBR 192
<Daisuke_Ido> V8 being barely adequate for spoken-work
<Daisuke_Ido> APX for me
<MilhousePunkRock> Or however that was done, can't remember, been a while since I set it up...
<shinda> anyone know of any utilities avaiable that can recover data deleted on fat32 disk?
<JoeyJoeJo> how do I change the settings of the taskbar (or whatever it's called in KDE)?
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I chang the kdm theme?
<gundam_rx78nt1> change, sorry it's been a long day.
<AMcBain> Aha!
<AMcBain> mp3's now show up in dolphin
<sub[t]rnl> JoeyJoeJo➜ right click on the tasbar -> configure panel
<sub[t]rnl> !kdmtheme | gundam_rx78nt1
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1: To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<gundam_rx78nt1> thanks sub[t]rnl
<AMcBain> Dang. I hit the "Dolphin-Tooltip Segfault" error again.
<AMcBain> Seems weird to have a segfault related to a Tooltip. That would be the last thing I would expect to crash an app.
<AMcBain> (yes I can reproduce it, that's why I gave it a name)
<TheWhiteRook> GRRRR I've got that weird bug in KDE 4 that I've seen in Com piz, in which the system tray icons are all opened in their own mini windows...
<TheWhiteRook> does anyone know how to fix the system tray icon bug?
<AMcBain> 1) Get steps to reproduce it 2) Check them again 2a) get someone here to verify 3) Post to "bug repository"
<AMcBain> 2a is optional, I suppose
<Jckl> Anyone know why i only get 2 desktops when i have it set for 4?
<AMcBain> How can anyone really manage more than 1? Multitasking really doesn't exist. You are only doing one thing at a time.
<AMcBain> at any given time*
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: I just hooked up a second screen two days ago... :D
<AMcBain> MilhousePunkRock: URandR
<Jckl> ever code a website that has multiple files... it clusters up your desktop.. having more than 1 is an easy way to keep the clutter down and easy to switch between the desktops
<AMcBain> Though when it asks you the first time to restart the X-Server ... click no, and restart the PC manually yourself.
<Jckl> i use to have 2 monitors on my pc but not anymore
<AMcBain> As when it does it, it doesn't quite shut down right,.
<AMcBain> You get a blank screen with a blinky cursor and anything you type does nothing. Kubuntu never restarts.
<AMcBain> So, just do it yourself. Other than that, URandR is a very nice program.
<AMcBain> (oh, and before you try it ... it doesn't show up via apt-get/adept. Use Google, first hit.)
<nick__> horray
<nick__> ls
<AMcBain> nick__: wrong window :P
<TheWhiteRook> I asked this in #kubuntu-kde4, but no one's there: does anyone know how to get the system tray icons to stop appearing in their own little windows when the desktop effects are enabled?
<AMcBain> People don't usually answer things here or in #kde (etc) unless it's interesting, they are interested or the answer is quick ... so you could be here/there a while and get no reply or just plain ignored :-/
<TheWhiteRook> heh. thought so. Worth a shot though...
<AMcBain> I kinda thought people would answer anything on IRC, but then again, I hang out on ##java and almost anything gets a response there, if only a bot spam to rtfm
 * AMcBain wonders why FF's settings are under the "edit" menu ...
<sub[t]rnl> most anyone here will answer your question if they know it, your just around at the wrong time.  Most are idle.
<jessie> hey guys and gals
<AMcBain> Hey, while I'm thinking about it ... how do I make FF the default browser?
<johey> The linuxdcpp package for Gutsy Gibbon is 0.698, while there has been 1.01 out there quite some time. Is this package no longer maintained? Is there any third party repository with a newer version?
<jessie> oh.. i read about this somewhere. its something like debian-default....
<MilhousePunkRock> AMcBain: The always used to b there... The just changed it to extras for the windows version
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ kcontrol -> kde components -> default applications
<AMcBain> ?? There is no kcontrol
<sub[t]rnl> alt + f2 and type kcontrol
<AMcBain> nevermind. found it under system settings.
<ol_dude67> AMcBain, open firefox and set it in preference under edit.
<AMcBain> That doesn't do it.
<AMcBain> I tried that last time. Seems to be broke,.
<ol_dude67> ah ok,
 * AMcBain remembers he has to install Thunderbird ...
<jessie> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<jessie> there it is!
<AMcBain> Oh no!
<jessie> AMcBain: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<AMcBain> I can't find my files for Thunderbird ... I know I grabbed them ...
<jessie> that'll do it for you...
<jessie> AMcBain: thats no good!
<AMcBain> That means I've lost ZILLIONS of e-mails forever.,
<AMcBain> How do you explain that to others? Please resend? :P
<jessie> hahaha.... ummm... you cant? haha
<val0> running vmware server on kubuntu, trying to add a serial number but get the "need to be an administrator to enter serial number error". what's the solution? thanks
<jessie> val0: run vmware as root?
<ol_dude67> sudo then the number
<jessie> aka using sudo
<val0> ol_dude67: sudo vmware ####-####?
<ol_dude67> no just sudo and the number
<AMcBain> I know I went into the folder at least ... so why didn't I copy it? Since the install had to reformat the partitions to ext3 ... that means I lost them forever, unless they are on the disk somewhere that I don't see.
<val0> ol_dude67: in the console?
<jessie> ol_dude67: that dont make no sense. it should be something like... sudo vmware-register
<jessie> AMcBain: .thunderbird?
<val0> jessie: that's what i am confused about
<ol_dude67> well when i installed it i just had to put sudo the number in consol,when it was installing
<AMcBain> jessie: My previous OS was Windows.
<jessie> val0: no joke, shouldnt be just the number.
<AMcBain> So it doesn't start with .thunderbird ...
<AMcBain> (iirc)
<travkin_> :))
<val0> jessie: i know that i can run config vmware again and enter it there, but i don't remember how to enter in manually
<jessie> AMcBain: ohhhh....... hmm... thats not good at all. yeah, i dont know what you could do. try using a file thingy ma jigger..
<TheWhiteRook> AMcBain, I rebooted and the problem fixed itself
<AMcBain> Ok
<TheWhiteRook> :)
<AMcBain> Oh weird. ls sees some folders I don't.
<AMcBain> I did copy it.
<AMcBain> ls++
<TheWhiteRook> when google fails... reboot...
<AMcBain> Oh. they show up as red on ls. that's bad.
<AMcBain> Is there anyway to get Linux to see folders with *spaces* in their names!?
<AMcBain> Or at least let me rename them?
<AMcBain> It won't even let me cd there even if I use ''
<jessie> AMcBain: i have spaces in em
<jessie> ahh..... use the tab
<AMcBain> tab?
<jessie> ie, if you have a folder named "Jessie Morris", type in "cd Jessie" click tab... waula!
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ what makes you think linux doesn't recognize spaces?
<sub[t]rnl> heh..
<AMcBain> ls shows them in red and won't let me ls or cd there.
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  :) lack of  experience :)
<AMcBain> And Dolphin won't show them either.
<AMcBain> So by process of elimintation ...
<Dr_willis> try a ls -l
<AMcBain> elimination*
<Dr_willis> red often means broken links
<Dr_willis> in ls at least. :)
<Dr_willis> or was that flashing red? i forget.
<AMcBain> ls -l shows them as ??? Which they shouldn't be, as they copied themselves nicely ...
<Dr_willis> I gotta find a 'what all the colors in ls mean' web site someday
<Dr_willis> shows what as ??>? the owner?
<AMcBain> I think this is a side affect of having to manually mount this ..
<jessie> Dr_willis: what does one have to do to get colors on ls?
<AMcBain> ?? for everything. owner , mod etc.
<Dr_willis> jessie,  its the default.. ls --color can force it.
<Dr_willis> ls -l Firefox_wallpaper.png
<Dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 willis willis 1047890 2008-01-29 07:50 Firefox_wallpaper.png
<AMcBain> Everything but the name is a ?
<Dr_willis> ??? for the mode ? instead of -rw------ ?
<AMcBain> yep
<Dr_willis> Thats dont soubnd good.
<jessie> hmmm.... not the default on mine. but thats good to know!
<Dr_willis> what filesystem are these files on?
<AMcBain> NTFS
<Dr_willis>  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Dr_willis> is the default on ubuntu i thought
<AMcBain> I could visit a lab PC and see if they are really there or what-not.
<AMcBain> (all labs are PC, except one or two mac ones somewhere ...)
<AMcBain> Let me go and come back and see where I get.
<jessie> thank you!
<AMcBain> If they are truly gone I will be very angry.
<jessie> hey, Dr_willis how do i make that alias change perminate?
 * AMcBain runs off to go try his 'experiment'.
<Dr_willis> edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<jessie> i dont seem to have one.... :S
<AMcBain> You can always create one.
<AMcBain> Using a text editor.
<Dr_willis> thats weird.
<AMcBain> (nano is installed by default, I think)
<Dr_willis> I got a rather complex one by default
<jessie> Dr_willis: you're telling me. and yeah, would you pastebin it for my convinence?
<Dr_willis> does all sorts of nice things. :)
<jessie> haha.... like what?
<kiefer> How do I change my screen res. ? lol
<Dr_willis> reads a .alias_settings file so you just add your alias's there.. sets a nice prompt.. sets other things
<mixed> Dr_willis, you know how to install KDE3 from ubuntu?
<jessie> hmmmm... sounds quite nice. and im just gonna copy mine over from another user
 * solid_liq waves to Dr_willis 
<jessie> wow.... much better!
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m234320f5   - .bashrc file
<Dr_willis> mixed,  install ubuntu-desktop package
<jessie> thanks a million!
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m203cbf82  .bash_profile
<Dr_willis> You Might want to look in /etc/skel and see whats in there.
<Dr_willis> You may of just deleted your default ones from your users home dir
<mixed> Dr_willis, you mean maybe "kubuntu-desktop" package?
<Dr_willis> mixed,   proberly :) thats on the Kubuntu faq by the way. :P
<Dr_willis> heck install xubuntu-desktop  for more fun! :)
<Dr_willis> I dont think thers a fluxbuntu-desktop yet.
<Dr_willis> !find -desktop
<ubotu> Found: E:
<Dr_willis> Lol!
<Dr_willis> !find desktop
<ubotu> Found: desktop-base, desktop-file-utils, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gobuntu-desktop (and 45 others)
<Dr_willis> !info gobuntu-desktop
<ubotu> gobuntu-desktop (source: gobuntu-meta): The Gobuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_willis> what the heck is that one. :P
<jessie> Dr_willis: i get this error using your .bashrc
<jessie> lsbash: lsbytesum: command not found
<Dr_willis> jessie,  you WILL need to edit my bash prompt
<Dr_willis> :)
<mixed> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Dr_willis> Unless you want my lsbytesum utility. ;P
<jessie> Dr_willis: very good point. haha..... its a bit late where im at, so thats my excuse!
<jessie> Dr_willis: what does that do? haha
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m7e69b458
<Dr_willis> shows the bytes used in the current dir.
<Dr_willis> willis@mint:~(93.644 Mb)$ gedit .bashrc .bash_profile
<jessie> thanks! but where do i stick it? /usr/bin?
<Dr_willis> for Examplke
<Dr_willis> I got a bin in my home dir. You could put it in /bin or /usr/bin if you want
<Dr_willis> i got lots of little scripts/tools like that. :)
<Dr_willis> start a collection!
<jessie> haha... thats awesome!
<Dr_willis> Check out the advanced bash scripting guide. and the bash prompt howto for more.
<jessie> will do! hey, how would i change it so its recursive? -R?
<Dr_willis> you want all subdirs? that may take a lot of cpu time
<jessie> whoops... now its butt slow... haha
<AMcBain> Okay, the folders do exist, but now I'm going through the whole "mount causes error" shit agian.
<AMcBain> again*
<jessie> AMcBain: what is the exact error?
<AMcBain> Well, it says the directory doesn't exist, while Dolphin says it does, but says "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<jessie> AMcBain: try force mounting it by hand
<AMcBain> I did. I had to do that to override my idiocy at unplugging it from the Windows PC and not removing it nicelty.
<AMcBain> nicely*
<jessie> ie, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 ...
<jessie> you did it like that?
<AMcBain> Yep,
<AMcBain> Says /media/sdc1 doesn't exist ...
<AMcBain> which it does ...
<jessie> you sure it does?
<jessie> AMcBain: ls -l /dev/sd*
<jessie> pastebin it
<jessie> please
<AMcBain> I know. You wouldn't want that pasted to the channel.
<jessie> AMcBain: meh... you never know. people do it all the time!
<AMcBain> http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1547
<jessie> AMcBain: ok, do "sudo umount /dev/sdc1"
<jessie> then, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<AMcBain> mounting straight "sdc" doesn't work ... one sec.
<jessie> AMcBain: well, yeah, you have to mount partitions, not disks
<AMcBain> It says it wasn't mounted in the first place ...
<jessie> AMcBain: ok, thats fine then. so do the sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<AMcBain> done
<AMcBain> Now what?
<jessie> AMcBain: alright, now "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1"
 * AMcBain rejoices.
<jessie> AMcBain: better? haha
<AMcBain> And my "bad" folder is there now too.
<jessie> AMcBain: you may need to use sudo to copy things over. file permissions may be all funky
<AMcBain> Seems to work
<AMcBain> Shows up green under ls
<jessie> AMcBain: awesome. glad i could help. btw, that mount command is pretty general
<jessie> like, it goes "sudo mount -t "file_sys" "/device/to/mount" "/place/to/mount/to"
<AMcBain> Now I just have to figure out why Thunderbird only gives me the option on first start to not import anything. It's a radio button with only one option. So dumb.
<jessie> AMcBain: it does? hmmm...
<Dr_willis> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" - can be  fixed by installing/running the ntfs-config utility and checking the box;s :) but that just adds a proper fstab entry  for the devices mainly
<AMcBain> I tried that.
<AMcBain> But the program installs, and when I run it, I get no window.
<jessie> AMcBain: that is quite retarded!
<AMcBain> I can try again.
<Dr_willis> sudo ntfs-config
<AMcBain> jessie: yes, well, I'll just have to follow their steps to running the profile manager.
<Dr_willis>  oh you are talking about Thunderbird
<AMcBain> Oh lovely. The Thunderbird FAQ doesn't have a category about migrating from itself to itself (different platforms or a reinstall)
<mixed> Dr_willis, thank you for the 411, I think, I just updated ubuntustudio with kde, don't know how I did it but it worked, kinda drunk right now but it's all good, cheers!
<jessie> AMcBain: ok, just take the folder
<jessie> and move it to your home dircectory
<jessie> rename it to .thunderbird
<AMcBain> Wait ... I do see a thingy for it.
<jessie> AMcBain: thats good!
<AMcBain> On their webpage.
<jessie> AMcBain: i would guess its something like what i suggested, right?
<AMcBain> Well, sorta. I gotta fix some pathing stuff, as it came from XP ...
<AMcBain> Except the profile.ini checks out ...
<Cavallito> why package should I install to play quicktime movies in FF ?
<jessie> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cavallito> why/what*
<Cavallito> thanks
<jessie> haha.. thanks ubotu, not me
<jessie> *thank
<Cavallito> to you jessie and mr. ubotu :)
<jessie> haha..... nice! hope you find what you're looking for
<Stilo> hi!
<JoshOvki> hi stilo
<Stilo> i have a problem with katapult and xgl. when i press ALT+Space it wont appear. Anyone knows a solution?
<Stilo> when i start a session without xgl, then it works fine
<JoshOvki> try reinstalling katapult
<mixed> go giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AMcBain> It appears that no on in #thunderbird on the mozilla server cares right now. Maybe if I try again tomorrow after I've had some sleep. It's 3:21 am here
<mixed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tomasu> I'm having trouble getting kde4 svn to start up: http://pastebin.ca/889904 (.xsession-errors), and running dolphin standalone leads to a QMutex deadlock error.
<surgy> ! kde4 | Tomasu
<ubotu> Tomasu: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tomasu> does that include kde svn? or just 4.0.x ?
<stdin> Tomasu: we can't support kde svn, ask in #kde-devel
<Tomasu> did, they said check here
<surgy> hi stdin
<stdin> Tomasu: you aren't running the kubuntu builds, so we don't know what you're running
<Tomasu> base kubuntu and the latest svn
<stdin> Tomasu: if we didn't package it, then we can not support it
<Tomasu> nobody can even say they've seen the issue?
<Tomasu> I'm attempting to get started with a little kde 4 development
<stdin> read the getting started guide and ask people in #kde-devel, that's all I can tell you
<Tomasu> friendly
<stdin> this is a Kubuntu support channel, no a *.* support channel
<stdin> *not
<Tomasu> I am running kubuntu.
<nuxil> read topic :p
<stdin> but you're using unstable software from SVN which we can not control or predict in any way
<Tomasu> starting to understand where aaron got his oppionion from...
<kiefer> We can predict software?
<kiefer> O.O
<kiefer> In my experience, No software can be predicted :)
<stdin> this is getting offtopic, and I won't continue
<Tomasu> way to stuffy...
<ahmed> anyone could help me here?? i have proplem in my pc i have kubuntu 7.10
<JoshOvki> kiefer, hell yeh. like i predict allsoftware has bugs
<kiefer> Rofffffl!
<nuxil> !ask | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JoshOvki> ahmed whats the problem?
<kiefer> Ahmed: Whats the problem?
<JoshOvki> hey i just said that
<nuxil> hehe
<ahmed> yesterday i was playing any movies regular but today when i play any one all pc hang i ahve to restard it to resolve this by the way thanks for helping
<JoshOvki> ahamed:  what program are you using to play them?
<kiefer> Awesome, 150 BYTES Per second, I sure love wireless :) *Sarcasm*
<ahmed> im new to linux
<ahmed> splayer
<ahmed> smplayer
<kiefer> Have you tried any other players?
<JoshOvki> thats me out, i have never used it. I would reccomend VLC
<ahmed> no i didnt try any other programs
<enry> hello
<ahmed> but i alwayts use this
<kiefer> Im pretty new to Linux, But common sense plays a role in tech help ^_^
<kiefer> ahmed: try another player
<ahmed> ok i'll try it now if it hang i'll restart and baxcjk ok
<kiefer> ahmed: as you need to find out whether its the files or the player (or the codecs)
<nuxil> try one of thise ones .. mplayer | xine | kaffine
<Freku> vlc player
<kiefer> ahmed: Sure thing, let us know :)
<nuxil> or that one
<nuxil> :)
<JoshOvki> i agree with freku
<ahmed> i'll try vlc these programs support arabic subtitles for me
<Thecks> Oh, somebody might know.. it's a rather vague problem but...
<Thecks> I was fiddling around with KNetworkManager and now all of a sudden, it doesn't see any wireless networks.
<kiefer> Did you 'fiddle' a manual configuration?
<Thecks> I've tried with another app KWifiManager which sees them fine.
<gianpiero> hello
<Freku> rty unfiddling  :-)
<kiefer> rofl
<Thecks> kiefer: I think so :p
<JoshOvki> lol
<Thecks> Freku: I've tried, it doesn't make sense.. put it back to how it was
<Thecks> No go. Changed the network file, no go.
<kiefer> Thecks: Hehe, I had a similar problem, I set a manual configuration by accident, then the wireless networks wouldnt show, cant remember how I fixed it...
<JoshOvki> Thecks, copy your /etc/network/interfaces    clear out the oroginol and restart
<Thecks> JoshOvki: I did that.
<JoshOvki> ok, your buggered then
<kiefer> Lmao
<nuxil> use iwconfig :p
<Thecks> eth1 (wireless) shows up without a problem, just doesn't detect anything.
<kiefer> Thecks: does any interface starting with 'wlan' show when you do 'ifconfig' ?
<ahmed> thanks everybody vlc worked fine
<Thecks> -
<Thecks> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<Thecks>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<kiefer> Np ahmed :)
<Thecks> kiefer: Nope.
<ahmed> i think i have to reinstall smplayer
<ahmed> thanks
<Thecks> lo, eth0 and eth1
<kiefer> Thecks: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid YOUR_ESSID_NAME
<kiefer> Try that, and then do 'iwconfig' whhat does it say?
<JoshOvki> in terminal run sudo iwconfig    what does mode come back as?
<Thecks> mode: Managed
<kiefer> Im trying to remember what I did to solve it when that happened to me lmao
<Thecks> Kiefer, same as before, now just with an ESSID
<kiefer> Thecks: Alrighty, What wireless model/brand is it?
<kiefer> Thecks: and has your wireless worked before?
<Thecks> kiefer: Yup, before I messed with the Manual config :p
<nuxil> try iwconfig ethX  essid "ROUTER-MAC" key "yourkey" or iwconfig ethX ap bssid "wifiname" key "yourkey"
<Thecks> Intel PRO2000 or something?
<Thecks> nuxil: But that will tie it to that router no?
<nuxil> yes
<Thecks> I want it to detect them so I can tell it which one to connect to :p
<JoshOvki> thecks: have you double checked that file?
<kiefer> nuxil : isnt it sudo iwconfig ethx ap MAC_ADDRESS ?
<Thecks> auto eth1
<Thecks> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Thecks> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nuxil> yes sudo first
<Thecks> uhmm...
<kiefer> Brb, I need a smoke :)
<Thecks> I'll try delete it all and see what happens I guess
<kiefer> backup first
<Thecks> Is it OK to just restart x? or do I need to restart the system?
<JoshOvki> system
<JoshOvki> so it reloads all the modules
<nuxil> iwlist eth2 scanning to find wifi nets
<nuxil> *eth1
<Thecks> nuxil: That works fine
<Thecks> Just why doesn't KNetworkManager see them?
<nuxil> i dont know.. i have same problem..
<Thecks> Lol
<nuxil> i have to use cli
<Thecks> Maybe it wasn't messing with config - perhaps an update? :o
<kiefer> Thecks: Im sure there would be a way to reset to defaults in KNetworkManager, Tried google? :)
<kiefer> I would try for you, but im on slow wireless
<JoshOvki> nuxil: whats in your  /etc/network/interfaces   file?    thecks did you try clearing out and restarting?
<Thecks> kiefer: I am Googleing at the moment, now that we've narrowed it down to only KNetworkManager
<Thecks> JoshOvki: Googleing :)
<nuxil> Josh0viki right now its empty. cos i set it up manualy. been trying all sort of stuff to get the gui configuration to work,, but i gave up.. i dont realy need it. i manage fine in cli :)
<kiefer> Thecks: Let me know if you find anything. as i wouldnt mind using KNetworkManager again :)
<nuxil> i just use a script to set up the wifi
<kiefer> Okay, Now I have a problem lol, Whenever I try to play a .ogg/.mp3/Audio CD, All i get is some sharp feedback, an ear peircing sound, any suggestions?
<JoshOvki> dont listen to music
<kiefer> So,,, Dont live? lol
<JoshOvki> lol
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I have been trying to change my kdm theme for the past 2 hours and looking on the web for help.  Can someone help me with this?
<JoshOvki> kiefer: wat program?
<gundam_rx78nt1> changing it with kdm theme manager doesn't work.
<kiefer> gundam: www.kde-look.org
<kiefer> Josh: Kaffene and Amarok
<gundam_rx78nt1> kiefer, they only tell you to use kdm theme manager.  It doesn't work with Gutsy.
<Thecks> Anybody tried Hardy yet?
<nuxil> 0.o
<JoshOvki> kiefer, probly audio driver
<kiefer> gundam: by 'doesnt-work' what do you mean? what exactly happens?
<Thecks> Lol
<Thecks> It's not just us..
<Thecks> Yeah, basically KNetworkManager is crap - as soon as you try "Manual Configuration", wireless will never work for you again. Handy, eh?
<Thecks> Anyway, you can get it back to auto-config by doing:
<gundam_rx78nt1> kiefer, if you read what I posted, I have tried to change the theme with kdm theme manager and nothing changes, it stay with the default loging page.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I believe that it is a bug.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, does anybody here have managed to change the kdm theme?
<gundam_rx78nt1> On gutsy?
<kiefer> Thecks: lmao, awsome *sarcasm*
<kiefer> gundam: yep, me
<AMcBain> I made my Windows look green. That count?
<gundam_rx78nt1> only if you are a leprachaun. LOL.
<kiefer> Lolll
<AMcBain> I LIKE green.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I noticed.
<sandhya> I have onboard audio which I had trouble configuring for mic usage. So I've added in a PCI sound card and disabled the onboard audio in the BIOS.
<sandhya> My PCI card is being detected fine as a YAMAHA. But I don't get any audio, leave alone test the mic.
<Thecks> BRB!
<sandhya> Any idea how I can reset things?
<kiefer> josh: do you know where i can track down any linux audio drivers?
<gigui> GOED MORGEN
<kiefer> O.O
<nuxil> god morgen
<gundam_rx78nt1> gutten morgen gigui
<AMcBain> I think it was supposed to be "good morning" but it's too early for that ...
<JoshOvki> kiefer, no sorry. worked out of the box did it?
<AMcBain> (I really want to go to bed, but this thing won't work right)
<gigui> wet iemand hoe kan ik een fout van adept maneger repareren?
<kiefer> Josh: worked with ubuntu 7.10, when i switched to kubuntu it stopped working
<gigui> signaal: 6 (sigabrt)
<gundam_rx78nt1> kiefer, I found that there is a bug in the kdm theme manager, now if I can find a way to change it... what did you do?
<AMcBain> segfalt? uhoh
<sandhya> The sound card is a Yamaha YMF740 chipset
<JoshOvki> hmmm, did you reinstall to kubuntu or just   apt-get install kubunti-desktop?
<JoshOvki> without the spelling mistake
<kiefer> gundam: it worked without change for me
<gundam_rx78nt1> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gundam_rx78nt1> !kdm theme manager
<kiefer> josh: used live cd to install kubuntu 7.10, over entire Hdd
<travkin> JoshOvki: not kubunti but kubuntu ;)
<sandhya> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JoshOvki> travkin, i did say without the spelling miskae :P
<gundam_rx78nt1> !kdm theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<travkin> !travkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about travkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kiefer> wb thecks.
<Thecks> Awesome!
<Thecks> Cleared out my interfaces file, works!
<Thecks> Have to restart your system though, restarting x doesn't do it.
<JoshOvki> :) i said that ages ago
<Thecks> Yeah, thought I might try it just to be certain though :)
<kiefer> Thecks: Awesome, I might try that when i get sick of configuring my wifi through konsole lol
<Thecks> Lol
<JoshOvki> if all else fails listen to me
<kiefer> Lmao
<kiefer> listening to you is what causes all else to fail
<kiefer> lol jk :)
<Thecks> Yakuake rules kiefer, so you have to do it through that =p
<gundam_rx78nt1> Thecks, wouldn't sudo /etc/init.d/network restart work?
<Thecks> gundam_rx78nt1: Don't know :)
<JoshOvki> ha ha ha ¬¬
<gundam_rx78nt1> Yakuake rules
<gundam_rx78nt1> Thecks, I do believe so.
<Thecks> gundam_rx78nt1: I know you'd need to restart KNetworkManager as well
<Thecks> Alright, BRB. Adding this laptop to wireless network :)
<mark__> is there a way to clone my install onto a pen drive?
<kiefer> ugh, when i play an audio file, it plays fine for 10-15 seconds then makes that sharp feedback sound that hurts my ears
<JoshOvki> kiefer: what are you listening to?
<JoshOvki> or not as the case maby be
<kiefer> Josh: just tried a cd - happens with all audio files though, works for 10-15 seconds then just the hurting sound (lolll)
<JoshOvki> odd to play at start then thats it.  what music is it?
<kiefer> Trance? lol
<JoshOvki> that explains it :P
<mark__> lol
<nuxil> Thecks install kommander and make your own simple gui configuration.. kommander "kmdr" is super simple for this kind of stuff
<JoshOvki> its screaming in pain
<kiefer> Haha
<kiefer> Happens with Rap also
<JoshOvki> i agree with ur system still :P
<kiefer> haha wiseguy
<JoshOvki> does it happen with films?
<kiefer> Havnt tried
<mark__> how do i list my attached drives in terminal?
<kiefer> Havnt had a chance to download any por... uhhh.. movies :)
<JoshOvki> lol
<JoshOvki> does youtube videos sound work ok?
<kiefer> Havnt had a chance to install por.. uhh.. flash player :)
<JoshOvki> try playing the cd in vlc
<kiefer> Kk, 1 sec
<JoshOvki> (my answer to nearly everything)
<kiefer> lmfao
<kiefer> Where do i find vlc?
<JoshOvki> two options:    a. empty out your /etc/network/interfaces    b. try vlc
<JoshOvki> sudo apt-get install vlc
<kiefer> LMAO
<kiefer> cheers
<JoshOvki> and it should show up in multimedia  when its finished
<Thecks_> Wireless!
<kiefer> E: Couldn't find package vlc, Any other names the package may be under?
<JoshOvki> thecks_ would have bee sorted ages ago if u had listened
<kiefer> Thecks: sucess?
<Thecks_> JoshOvki: I did listen :)
<Thecks_> kiefer: Yup.
<JoshOvki> eventualy
<JoshOvki> :P
<kiefer> Thecks: nice :D
<JoshOvki> kiefer what repositorys you got enabled?
<kiefer> josh, im a linux noob, i have no idea :)
<nuxil> Thecks_ do you know bash scripting ?
<JoshOvki> kiefer:  read      http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<AMcBain> Kubuntu should enable multiverse and universe (gee ... I wonder) by default.
<kiefer> Josh: will do, cheers :)
<Thecks_> nuxil: Not really - I know a guy who's great at it though. Why do you ask?
<nuxil> Theck if you know a bit bash and have kommander installed you can get your own knetwork manager up and running in 30 min..
<nuxil> by using iw***** tools
<Thecks_> nuxil: I roam quite a bit, so having a GUI based approach is what I prefer :)
<nuxil> Thecks if your online later and have not gotten it to work,,. i'll see if i have time to make a kdmr script so you and me can get gui config for wifi.
<kumba> hi
<kumba> anyone
<JoshOvki> hi
<kumba> this is interesting
<kumba> i just installed this os
<JoshOvki> cant you just type on one line?
<JoshOvki> its harder to read line by line sorry
<kumba> so what kind of chatting room is this?
<kumba> i see...
<JoshOvki> its a support room
<jussi01> !guidelines | kumba
<ubotu> kumba: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JoshOvki> #kubuntu-offtopic   is the offtopic room
<andrea_> ciao
<kumba> Thanks Josh
<jussi01> !it | andrea_
<ubotu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea_> oh, sorry.thanks
<jussi01> :)
<JoshOvki> god its cold here
<kiefer> agree'd
<kiefer> :)
<JoshOvki> how does vlc work?
<JoshOvki> (no sarcastic answers from anyone)
<kiefer> Lmao
<kiefer> Just updating my repositorys now
<jpatrick> !vlc | JoshOvki
<ubotu> JoshOvki: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
 * JoshOvki slaps jpatrick
<jpatrick> ...
<kiefer> rofl
<Thecks> Ahh got a question for you guys...
<kiefer> Shoot
<Thecks> Sometimes when trying to play music, I'll get a error saying that the audio is already in use..
<JoshOvki> jpatrick: i said no sarcastic answers ;) i know how it works, i was asking kiefer is it working :)
<kiefer> and is it?
<Thecks> Well, nothing else will be playing, but doesn't mean it's not in use.
<Thecks> But then why should it matter if an application is making a sound, they should both be able to use the audio right?
<JoshOvki> Thcks which media player?
<Thecks> Amarok
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<JoshOvki> VLC? ;)   (jk)
<AMcBain> hmmm
<Thecks> Naw, I love Amarok
<AMcBain> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<JoshOvki> Thecks same here, im using it now. Ummmm, do the files work some times but not others, or do the same files always fail?
<Thecks> I don't think it's a case of the files failing
<Thecks> As if I kill Amarok restart (sometimes have to do it twice) it will work again
<Thecks> So maybe it's just Amarok
<Thecks> But then it never used to either
<Thecks> Now I can't get it to make the error come up hah
<JoshOvki> lol
<JoshOvki> sods law
<Thecks> Yup
<JoshOvki> you check the error on amarok's site?
<Thecks> No, it didn't seem to be an Amarok error though
<JoshOvki> oh ok
<JoshOvki> what version of amarok you using?
<steff> System sound (warnings etc) has disappeared. I had disabilited all of them in control panel and know there's no way back. On the other account they work fine. Anybody knowes where kde store this config? Thanks for help.
<ubuntu> hello guys
<Thecks> Hello
<ubuntu> testing kubuntu , i love it at the first try
<JoshOvki> steff its in   /home/USER/.kde
<ubuntu> who can help me making a dual boot?
<JoshOvki> right my girlfriend is pulling my leg to make me go to hers, so i will be back soonish
<steff> I know but I searched the entire folder without results
<kiefer> bye bye josh
<kiefer> have fun ;)
<ubuntu> can smoeone help me?
<kiefer> ubuntu: what are you looking to duel boot with?
<kiefer> like, what other OS?
<Thecks> ubuntu: It was simple for me, just installed it on a separate partition and let grub do the rest.
<JoshOvki> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> I have windows xp on C partition , and 2 more partitions
<ubuntu> and i want to installkubuntu too
<ubuntu> but without harming other partitions
<jpatrick> !dualboot | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JoshOvki> install kubuntu onto one of the empty partitions, grub will do the rest
<kiefer> kubuntu installer offers the option of installing on a paticular partition
<ubuntu> I dont have other partition
<ubuntu> empty partition , that is
<kiefer> josh, goto your gf's you loaner >_>
<JoshOvki> kiefer im not a loaner she is here with me. who are you with?:P
<kiefer> haha, wise guy aye
<ubuntu> so?
<ubuntu> what can i do
<JoshOvki> bye all. bye kiefer (you loaner ;) )
<kiefer> josh: lmao, peace loaner boy
<kiefer> ubuntu, have you ran the kubuntu installer?
<kiefer> it should ask you which partition you wish to install kubuntu on :)
<kiefer> Bbs all, Im going to watch a movie :)
<bitmonster> hi, can anyone help me setting up my display drivers, the ubuntu channel was not helpful unfortunately
<bitmonster> they are always reset to low res
<jussi01> bitmonster: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bitmonster> I'm on ubuntu
<jussi01> bitmonster: which graphics card do you have?
<bitmonster> ati mobility 7500
<bitmonster> radeon
<jussi01> !ati | bitmonster you have read this?
<ubotu> bitmonster you have read this?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> Hey again
<ubuntu_> can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> on PM please
<ubuntu_> :)
<jpatrick> ubuntu_: why not here? :)
<Dr_willis> Why do we need a PM>
<ubuntu_> i already clicked ok lol
<ubuntu_> so i want dual boot
<ubuntu_> kunbutu - linux
<ubuntu_> and now i selected my 100gb paritition
<ubuntu_> and im resizing it to
<ubuntu_> 92639
<ubuntu_> thats 92gb
<ubuntu_> then iwill have ~10gb left
<ubuntu_> no?
<bitmonster> ah cool thanks
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bitmonster> the primary problem however is to get a higher resolution
<bitmonster> will this driver solve this issue already?
<ubuntu_> so no one can help me?
<Dr_willis> ive totally mised what the problem really was...
<ubuntu_> So.. I have a 250 GB HDD , with 3 partitions
<Dr_willis> Install the proper video card driver for your video card.
<ubuntu_> C : Windows , D : Games , E : Apps.
<ubuntu_> And now i want to install Kubuntu too , but i don't have unpartitioned.
<ubuntu_> And i want to make Dual boot.
<jussi01> bitmonster: it should, yes
<ubuntu_> What can i do?
<Dr_willis> You will need to do some moveing around of your partitions ,
<jpatrick> !dualboot  | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_willis> and resize them some
<jussi01> !fixres > bitmonster
<ubuntu_> Jpatrick , i already read that
<jussi01> bitmonster: that page may alo be helpful
<ubuntu_> but i still can't do nothing
<ubuntu_> I am at my first kubuntu install
<ubuntu_> so..
<ubuntu_> wanted to dual boot...
<ubuntu_> but i cant ..
<_Angelus_> guys i have a problem about power saving
<ubuntu_> brb
<Dr_willis> having 3 partitions allready. make installing a litlte harder also.
<sjck> Hey, can I somehow set the viewmode detailed list view add as standard view in konq?
<ubuntu_> yea
<Dr_willis> You might want to move your apps over to  the other drives. to free up a partition.
<_Angelus_> fwhats the differece beetween suspend and standby and hibernation. and why i only have the option to switch of the monitor in the power saving tab...
<ubuntu_> my partitions are ntfs
<ubuntu_> brb
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  of course they are. :) linux goes on its own partitions. which are ext3.
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> now i tryed to edit a partition
<ubuntu_> the apps one
<ubuntu_> it locked at scanning disks...
<ubuntu_> :\
<Dr_willis> what locked up?
<jussi01> ubuntu_: it takes a minute or 2 to scan the disks
<ubuntu_> a minute or 2?
<JoshOvki> yo
<ubuntu_> i think 5 minutes +
<Dr_willis> vista can resize ntfs paritions. also.
<ubuntu_> i don't have vista
<ubuntu_> Xp sp 2
<_Angelus_> somebody answers me
<ubuntu_> im going to reboot
<ubuntu_> brb
<jussi01> ubuntu_: also, be sure you have defragmented a few times be for partitioning - other wise you may have data loss
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> im gonna reboot brb
<JoshOvki> _Angelus_ : Demanding someone to answer you wont make people answer you
<Dr_willis> _Angelus_,  powersaving can be a very big hassle.   thats about all i know about it. :)
<ubuntu_> brb
<JoshOvki> _Angelus_: whats the problem (as i wasnt here for the question)?
<_Angelus_> JoshOvki:  when  i go to System Settings, and monitor and display, and power saving, the only option i have is to set the time when monitor turns off, but i dont havethe option to set the timer when computer goes in standby mode .
<_Angelus_> when i go to K menu , logout, i have the option to suspend , and to hibernate, which i dont know  what suspend is if its the same as sleep or standby
<Xcell> America needs help: http://youtube.com/watch?v=3MzShg7yXik no pun intended, play it loud.
<JoshOvki> _Angelus_ : Unforinutaly kubuntu doesnt support power saving aswell as windblows
<_Angelus_> JoshOvki:  on Archlinux i had the options to set when my computer goes to standby , when to hibernate, and when to turn off the monitor, i dont think that kubuntu doesnt have this, RIGHT? :?
<Dr_willis> it may be due to some kernel differeances that the same power saving features are not enabled
<kiefer> Josh: Installing vlc now :)
<JoshOvki> It is a feature that has never been built into kubuntu. its available in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> often powersaving features can be  limited depending on the bios features.
<JoshOvki> kiefer: cool, took a looktime
<kiefer> josh: lol, i was wathcing bruce almighty
<kiefer> watching*
 * Dr_willis is watching Astro Boy...
<kiefer> oooh nice
<Dr_willis> Its... weird in ways. :P
<_Angelus_> kubuntu has the option to put to computer to standby/suspend/sleep JoshOvki , its from Kmenu > logout > suspend. but what i need is the option to set a timer for it.
<kiefer> Girls Ahoy - Best anime ever :)
<Dr_willis> Not seen that one.. I proberly would get in trouble with the wife for watching that one.
<kiefer> Lmaoooo, Its a tad racey, though most japanese anime is (trying to stay on topic lol)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kiefer> how subtle.. :)
<Dr_willis> Astro boy runs Ubuntu! I just know it! :P
<kiefer> Rofl
<kiefer> Okay, back on topic now, dont wanna get in trouble ^_^
<kiefer> but yeah willis, i recomend it :)
<JoshOvki> _Angelus_ it cant find anyway of getting it to run when your system is idle sorry
<_Angelus_> i didnt understand JoshOvki
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: it's in power manager: "When the system is idle for more than X min"
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Do you need more detailed help in finding it?
<JoshOvki> i could google this but i would rather get your recommendations. Whats the best program for burning DVD's?
<JoshOvki> as in film DVD's
<_Angelus_> yes Lynoure where the power manager?
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: click on the battery icon
<_Angelus_> i dont have a battry icon in system settings :/
<jussi01> JoshOvki: my preference is vlc
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: it has separate options for Mains powered and battery powered.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: tray, not system settings
<JoshOvki> jussi01, you can burn with VLC?
<_Angelus_> Lynoure:  im not using a laptop
<jussi01> JoshOvki: oops, sorry, read worng
<JoshOvki> jussi01: dont worrie about it. human error an all :P
<jussi01> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: hmm, then I'm not sure but you could install kde-guidance-powermanager and see what happens
<jussi01> JoshOvki: ^^
<Dr_willis> i was using devede earlier today. :) works decently well. the menus it makes are not al that fancy but it works
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: I have never tried it on desktop, myself
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: does suspend stand for standby in kubuntu? causei have to options when im logging out, suspend and hibernation
<solid_liq> _Angelus_, you can set it this way:  sudo echo "runlevel 0" | at now + 4 min
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: suspend stands for suspend to ram
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: hibernate is suspend to disk
<Lynoure> solid_liq: that does not take idle vs active into account
<_Angelus_> hmm
<solid_liq> it will
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: but is suspend to ram and standby mode the same thing?
<Lynoure> solid_liq: hmm, I don't see how it would.
<solid_liq> no, standby is suspend to disk
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: I'm not sure what standby mode you mean...
<solid_liq> er
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: well on some distros and windows, there is an option to go to standby mode
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Tell me what it does, and I can tell you if it is the same. :)
<_Angelus_> thats the problem Lynoure, i dont know if its the same
<_Angelus_> uhmm , did you ever put your television in standby mode?
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: ok, tell me what you'd want it to do, then :)
<_Angelus_> i think its similar
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: no image and still responds to remote... no idea how that would translate to computers
<Lynoure> Never used one with a remote
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: hibernate writes the situation on the system onto the disk, it takes about as long as boot to recover. suspend to ram writes it to ram, takes couple of seconds to recover.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Staying in hibernation takes no electricity, staying in suspend to ram take a little, as the memory takes some electricity to keep. You can decide which one you want, or even experiment.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: on many systems neither work out of the box, so you want to be careful about having files saved when experimenting
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: both worked here, i just tried them 2mins ago
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: good :)
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: windows has standby mode if im not wrong, and even archlinux
<_Angelus_> not sure dough
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: I don't use Windows much, nor Archlinux, sorry
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: but the descriptions of what these do should be enough to let you choose.
<_Angelus_> i'll just use suspend to ram then
<_Angelus_> its faster, and saves energy , and components life.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: all good reasons
<_Angelus_> yeah :)
<JoshOvki> is it really that difficult to find a program to burn a film to DVD :S
<neville_> K3B?
<jussi01> JoshOvki: what was wrong with devede?
<JoshOvki> tryed it, but something missing, i could go hunting for the missing file but im lazy
<Dr_willis> i used that devded program just earlier today. :)
<Dr_willis> it dosent 'burn' it makes the dvd iso image ready for you to burn. technically. :P
<jussi01> Dr_willis: I dont remember, do you need dvd2css for burning dvds?
<Dr_willis> jussi01,  not tthat i know of.  I instgalled a bunch of packages.. so its hard to tell heh.
<JoshOvki> jussi01: ive not got 7gb of disk space free for it to make the iso to :P
<Dr_willis> JoshOvki,  sucks to be you then. :)
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis sucks to be me when im trying to burn to DVD anyway
<Dr_willis> Free up some space.
<Dr_willis> I only got 4gb dvd disks - dual layer is to expensive.
<benji_> y as des francais
<benji_> ????
<benji_> houhou
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JoshOvki> i could boot into windblow nd use nero
<benji_> ok
<benji_> snif y a pesonne sur kubuntu fr
<benji_> y a quelqun  ici
<andrei> he guys
<andrei> i am back:)
<andrei> installed kubuntu
<andrei> i still have some  questions..
<andrei> who can help?
<mau> is there a way to import my ratings from an ipod to amarok?
<benji_> plzzzzzz y as qqq1
<jussi01> andrei: ask!
<jussi01> benji_: type: /join #kubuntu-fr
<andrei> i installed it
<andrei> and restarted from the button
<andrei> now i can't see the ntfs partitions
<andrei> and i got admin rights..got into the control panel
<andrei> tryed to enable partitions
<andrei> and it says there wasnt clean shutdown
<andrei> so this is why..
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andrei> ok sorry :)
<jussi01> andrei: so go back into windows, and shut down correctly :)
<JoshOvki> you will have to boot into windows
<JoshOvki> shutdown proply (via   Start > Shutdown
<JoshOvki> then boot back into linux and all should be well
<andrei> ok, thanks:) brb then
<JoshOvki> is my IRC sending messagesprobly?:P
<JoshOvki> *proply
<hola> some one knows how to share ppp0 connection between host and client created with virtual box
<jussi01> JoshOvki: they look fine to me
<JoshOvki> jussi01: thanks :)
<hola> jussi01: ciaoo
<avvie> hello everyone
<avvie> can someone tell me how to install the xlibs-dev package?
<jussi01> !find xlibs
<ubotu> Found: xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-data
<avvie> static-dev doesn't work for i what i need it
<avvie> :S
<avvie> i am trying to install baghira
<jussi01> avvie: baghira is in the repos
<jussi01> !info baghira
<ubotu> Package baghira does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira (source: baghira): KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (gutsy), package size 750 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<avvie> thank u very much
<avvie> i have tried install baghira
<avvie> but I didn't think of kwin
<benji> voila
<avvie> !info baghira-sidebar
<ubotu> Package baghira-sidebar does not exist in gutsy
<avvie> damn
<benji> kubuntu fr
<benji> #kubuntu fr
<benji> #kubuntufr
<jan__> ?
<jan__> test
<bjwebb> hi there
<bjwebb> ive added various repos to install things
<bjwebb> but then rmoved some again
<bjwebb> if there a way to list software installed through apt-get but is not in one of the currently added repos?
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: no.. but you can installl it using Gdebi
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: oh wait...NM, wrong answer
<bjwebb> no, i mean software i have already installed
<bjwebb> but removed the repo from my sources.list
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: yeah... I think you can do itin synaptic (the GTK frontend)
<bjwebb> hmm, i was wondering about a cli way, but ill try synaptic
<Problems_Install> hello! i need some help installing kubuntu
<d123am> test
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install:whats wrong
<Absurdo> call 911
<Problems_Install> the problem is that wubi says i need a cd
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: thanks for that, thats just the list i want
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install: i'm not familiar with Wubi
<Problems_Install> the windows based intaller
<nosrednaekim> I know what it is, but I don't remember how it works
<nosrednaekim> and never knew in the first time.
<Problems_Install> o ok so how do you install it anyway?
<nosrednaekim> install what?
<Problems_Install> I want to get rid of windows to intall kubuntu
<avvie> i instaled kwin-baghira but how do i activate the sidebar?
<bitmonster> can anyone help me to install an ati radeon mobility 7500 for dual monitor use?
<bitmonster> i just can't get it working ...
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install: then download the live installer CD
<Problems_Install> i think i did but im not sure
<Problems_Install> the one's i downloaded said kubuntu 7.10 alternate cd and desktop cd
<andrei> hello again.
<andrei> I have another question , how to install Compiz?
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install: you downloaded both of them?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | andrei
<ubotu> andrei: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Problems_Install> yes
<andrei> thanks.
<avvie> how do i activate the sidebar in baghira?
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install: use the desktopCD
<Problems_Install> ok what do i do in there? what program do i run?
<andrei> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. - what this means?
<nosrednaekim> Problems_Install: once you rebbot into that liveCD, you need just need to run the installer program
<Problems_Install> i reboot and open that live cd?
<Problems_Install> alright thanks a mil!!
<andrei> i get that message when i try to run sudo apt-get update
<andrei> does anybody know?
<sveri> andrei: this means that somethin went wrong on installation process
<nosrednaekim> andrei: did you try running dpkg --configure -a?
<sveri> andrei: thats what i wanted to say :D
<sveri> andrei: and dont forget sudo
<andrei> yep and nothing happens.
<sveri> andrei: what often helps me is a sudo apt-get -f install on broken installations
<andrei> lol im new linux user..take me slow:)
<sveri> simply try to enter it in console: "sudo apt-get -f install" without the "
<andrei> managed to do something..now it says
<andrei> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andrei>   compiz-kde: Depends: compiz-plugins (= 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<andrei> E: Broken packages
<andrei> /bin/sh: compizconfig-settings-manager: not found
<sveri> andrei: oh, the compiz things, there i am out of knowledge
<sveri> andrei: do you have kde4 installed?
<ForgeAus> hmmm... looks like I probably won't need Kubuntu if I get OSX
<ForgeAus> but if I do say goodbye it will be with fond memories :)
<nosrednaekim> andrei: don't install compiz-kde, just install compiz, all the compiz plugins, and emerald
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: :)
<ForgeAus> the only problems I had with it were ones I created myself :)
<ForgeAus> whats compiz-kde?
<ForgeAus> hmm it'd be nice to see compiz put in fluxbox support too :)
<sveri> hm, a friend of mine bought himself a macbook, i
<sveri> 'd say its nice, but not linux :D
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: its the compiz-fusion version of aquamarine
<ForgeAus> well I guess I chould just get Yellowbox for NT but I don't think theres much software for it
<lokpest> hi, I made kmplayer go into minimal mode, how do I reset?
<lokpest> found it
<kiefer> Lol
<kiefer> That was easy :)
<lokpest> another thing about kmplayer though; when I say thats it should dock in the kde tray and close the window, the program quits, I want it to do like other programs and go to dock
<ForgeAus> hehe I thought Aquamarine was just a theme for the windowdecorator
<yion> exit
<benji> #kubuntu-fr
<andrei> back..<nosrednaekim> are you here?
<slnoff> привет всем
<jussi01> !ru | slnoff
<ubotu> slnoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andrei> who can help me again with compiz?
<slnoff> s kodirovkoj chto-to?
<slnoff> Ooops! com <> ru :)
<slnoff> jussi01: are you russian?
<squid0> hi. ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't open a tty terminal, but rather goes to workspace 1, and ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't kill X. I suspect this is kde keyboard settings. Can someone help me, please?
<sascha_> hallo
<sascha_> jemand der mir helfen kann
<shampoo> moin
<shampoo> *versteck*
<jpatrick> !de | sascha_
<ubotu> sascha_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<laslavic> I can't seem to be able to make it so that Firefox starts maximized. Does anybody else have this issue, or know how to get Firefox to start maximized?
<sascha_> niemand da?
<bitmonster> can anyone help me to get an ati radeon mobility 7500 card running on my ubuntu system ... nobody in the ubuntu channel seems to know how to solve this issue
<shampoo> whats the mater?
<shampoo> "only"3dacceleration?
<shampoo> 3d-
<bitmonster> not only ... that's a minor issue - i want something above low resolution
<bitmonster> and dual monitor usage
<bitmonster> it's no fun to google for solutions with 800x600 resolutions
<shampoo> lol did you use ati oder flglx
<bitmonster> it always goes back to vesa
<bitmonster> what should i use?
<shampoo> oh i mixed up
<shampoo> you should use radeon free drivers
<bitmonster> where can i download them?
<tzanger> I've downloaded the source to the flash9 package, and edited it so it does nto check the md5sums... how do I now create a new deb from this "source" dir and install it?
<shampoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29 try this bitmonster
<steff> No deb needed I guess: open a terminal window in the folder and type  ./flashplayer-installer
<bitmonster> cool thanks shampoo
<shampoo> gl ;)
<bitmonster> would you recommend ati or fglrx then?
<ForgeAus> fglrx mostly
<ForgeAus> I think
<shampoo> mmh
<shampoo> doenst upport the mobility thing animore afaik
<shampoo> öhm
<shampoo> does not support the mobility video card anymore afaik
<bitmonster>  lspci -nn | grep VGA displays:
<bitmonster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
<shampoo> Well what i did to solve that problem
<shampoo> ib ouht myselv a nvidia card ,)
<bitmonster> that's not too easy with a laptop
<shampoo> on my other pc with ati card i use the raedon drivers
<shampoo> (Ati)
<shampoo> the drivers from the url i gave u
<bitmonster> yes, but they talk about "ati", "radeon" as well as "fglrx"
<bitmonster> here i have the choice between "radeon", "radeon(fbdev)", "radeon(fglrx)" and radeon(vesa)"
<shampoo> do you?
<shampoo> no
<shampoo> the url is about the free radeon driver
<bitmonster> i can select it in the "screen and graphics" menu in gnome
<sputnick> hi there. where can I find Kubuntu files ( images ) for PXE net booting ?
<dangb> what's the difference between the "desktop" and "alternate" iso files?
<hola> how is possibile to share ppp0 connection between host and client
<jussi01> dangb: desktop actually boots kubuntu (live cd), where alternate is a textbased install
<dangb> is there a graphical installer, too ?
<meiokilo> opa
<dangb> jussi01: does the live cd have installation capabilities?
<zizzfizzix> [15:58] *** now talking in #kubuntu
<zizzfizzix> [15:58] *** topic is Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.0 is OUT! Support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken | Website mockups wanted: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Ku
<zizzfizzix> buntu/WebsiteMockups
<zizzfizzix> [15:58] *** set by davies on Fri Jan 25 22:18:18 2008
<zizzfizzix> [15:58] *** channel #kubuntu mode is +tncLzf #ubuntu-unregged
<zizzfizzix> [15:58] *** channel created at Sun Nov 26 07:42:42 2006
<zizzfizzix> [15:59] *** steff (n=stef@host212-166-static.104-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it) left ("Konversation terminated!")
<zizzfizzix> [16:00] *** shampoo (n=shampoo@sign-4db65a9c.pool.einsundeins.de) joined
<zizzfizzix> [16:00] *** shampoo quit (Client Quit)
<kristjan_> woah
<tzanger> is there a way to test the binaries from all installed packages installed in my system?  twinkle was corrupted (reinstall fixed it), now I'm seeing openoffice is doing the same
<Lynoure> tzanger: yes, but I cannot remember if offhand...
<Jasmin_> hi any one knows about airtel edge modem i hav to connect in kubuntu
<Jasmin_> how do i do
<Lynoure> tzanger: with debsums, I think
<BluesKaj> dangb, yes ,the live cd is usually the easiest way to install kubuntu
<dangb> BluesKaj: thanks
<dangb> jussi01: thanks
<Lynoure> tzanger: but all packages do not necessarily have checksums, those you might want to reinstall just in case.
<BluesKaj> dangb, if you intend to dual boot windows/linux , then partition your HDD first with windows first then linux, and linux swap and the end. I recommend using GParted Live CD partition editor. It'simple and effective
<dangb> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<tzanger> Lynoure: ok, thanks
<dangb> is it "safe" to install debian packages on a  ubuntu system?
<Arwen> depends on the package
<Arwen> they'll install correctly if that's what you mean
<Arwen> whether or not they work though...
<Lynoure> at worst they might pull dependencies from debian repos, if you went and added those repos, and that sometimes might mess things up for you.
<Arwen> *cough*, I didn't like Dolphin so I switched back to using Konqueror... Only, I can't even copy things by dragging them across tabs?
<Signil> is there an app which i culd use to convert mp3 to 3gp format?
<Arwen> 3gps are MP4 files...
<ForgeAus> Arwen use 2 windows or copy-paste instead
<Arwen> you want to use MP4Box and neroAacEnc (the second one is proprietary)
<Arwen> ForgeAus, yeah, I know
<ForgeAus> I don't know if konqi is meant to copy that way
<Lynoure> Arwen: hmm, when I use konqueror, I still can do that. Takes a bit of aim and patience, though
<ahmed> hi anyone here to help me with klamAv
<Signil> i see
<tekteen> ahmed: sure. what is the problem
<ahmed> i want to enable autoscan it says u have to enable dazuko
<tekteen> Let me look at the program
<ahmed> when ii say ok upload it i get meesage it was not successfully uploaded
<Jasmin_> tekteen: hi
<tekteen> ahmed: just click load module
<tekteen> then enter your password
<reivilo78> hey
<tekteen> Jasmin_: hi
<reivilo78> i have a problem
<ahmed> i do this then i got message dazuko was not loaded successfully
<tekteen> ok
<reivilo78> in building the proprietary ati drivers
<reivilo78> i follow the method here : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<tekteen> open a konsole <ahmed>
<reivilo78> and when i try to install the deb packages
<hola> how can i share my ppp0 connection between host and client
<ahmed> ok i opened it
<reivilo78> i get this error : Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.22-14-generic (i686)
<tekteen> ahmed: nm I fount the problem. You do not have the module
<Jasmin_> tekteen: can u help me i hav airtel edge modem how do i connect in kubuntu
<Arwen> reivilo78, which version of fglrx are you trying to install?
<reivilo78> the last one
<ahmed> i tried to install it by apt-get it failed
<reivilo78> envy method didnt work
<tekteen> Jasmin_: sure. As soon as I finish with ahmed
<Arwen> aside from recent ones having terrible performance and absolutely no vsync....
<Arwen> did you remember to install the linux-headers-whatever?
<tekteen> ahmed: give me a sec. I will try to figure it out
<reivilo78> no i didnt but i think theyre already there let me check
<Jasmin_> tekteen: ok i waiting for ur msg
<ahmed> ok
<slow-motion> hi
<reivilo78> i used the ones in the repository are the recent ones worse?
<Arwen> recent ones are built from the Windows drives. Thus, they have the same OpenGL-related issues.
<tekteen> ahmed: we need to compile the module
<hola> how can i share my ppp0 connection between host and client
<Arwen> and for some reason, they can't run at 1680x1050
<reivilo78> ok
<ahmed> ok how is that?
<reivilo78> so i just checked
<reivilo78> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<reivilo78> is installed
<jpatrick> !nickspam > tonio_o
<Arwen> hmm, and when you tried to install fglrx-kernel-source, what did it return?
<jpatrick> !es > tonio_o
<tonio_o> bu?
<tonio_o> :|
<reivilo78> nothing
<ahmed> how we compile this module?
<tekteen> ahmed: I am looking it up
<reivilo78> problems occured when parametring xorg-driver-fglrx
<ahmed> ok take your time
<Arwen> reivilo78, what problems?
<Arwen> a log would be nice
<tekteen> ahmed: I found this. http://allyourtech.com/content/articles/15_01_2006_installing_antivir_with_on_access_scanning_in_ubuntu_linux.php
<reivilo78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54607/
<ahmed> ok im with you
<tekteen> first do sudo apt-get install module-assistant debhelper j2re1.4
<tekteen> in the konsole
<sebastian^> hey all
<tekteen> ahmed: then sudo apt-get install dazuko-source
<Arwen> reivilo78, what does the make.log the error references say?
<tekteen> ahmed: then sudo module-assistant prepare
<tekteen> then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tekteen> ahmed: sudo m-a a-i dazuko
<reivilo78> make.log
<reivilo78> says nothing interesting
<Arwen> huh
<reivilo78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54608/
<reivilo78> then in the same directory
<reivilo78> i found make.sh.log
<tekteen> ahmed: the next step is weird
<tekteen> I am going to pastebin it
<ahmed> what is the next step?
<reivilo78> which says that : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54610/
<tekteen> ahmed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54611/
<tekteen> ahmed: tell me when you have done it
<ahmed> ok this link i have to open it?? or put in the console when ask?
<tekteen> open the link
<Jasmin_> http://www.airtel.co.in/level2_t3data.aspx?path=1/106/179 i hav this modem n how do i connect in kubuntu
<tekteen> and put the stuff in the link in the konsole
<ahmed> ok thanks it still download jre when i finish i tell ok
<hola> someone know how to share ppp0 connection between host and cleint using a bridge
<Red_Tear> !de
<tekteen> ahmed: ok. Why are you downloading jre?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mondschatten_> i've some probs with my sounddriver, may its an known prob ... can't install the alsadriver for realtek alc880
<reivilo78> salut
<reivilo78> j'ai un problème lors de l'installation des driver proprétaire ATI
<reivilo78> J'ai essayé la méthode envy qui n'a pas marché
<reivilo78> maintenant j'essaye par la méthode de génération des paquet et j'ai un problème lors du dépaquetage des paquets
<Jasmin_> tekteen: r u free now
<tekteen> Jasmin_: I think so
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, essayer les default restricted drivers en system settings/advanced
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/104 and Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. this is my modem
<ahmed> you said this to me  <tekteen> first do sudo apt-get install module-assistant debhelper j2re1.4
<BluesKaj> !fr | reivilo78
<ubotu> reivilo78: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tekteen> ahmed: ok nm then
<tekteen> forgot
<reivilo78> yeah sorry i spoke in the wrong channel :)
<ahmed> ok sould i have too canel it??
<ahmed> i opened yuor link
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, you got my drift eh?
<reivilo78> what do you mean
<reivilo78> try the restricted drivers
<tekteen> copy the install dazuko modprobe -r capability;\ modprobe -i dazuko; \ modprobe -i capability
<tekteen> to the konsole
<tekteen> Jasmin_: what is your problem?
<tekteen> Jasmin_: It should work
<BluesKaj> the ati proprietary drivers don't work well with games and 3D/ DRI  requirements so the restricted driver on low end ATI on board.
<reivilo78> ok
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, what graphics card do you have ?
<reivilo78> so the open source drivers work better
<reivilo78> i have Mobility Radeon 9700
<Jasmin_> i dont know n i hav airtel edge modem n i hav to connect in kubuntu now i m using internet with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<reivilo78> I have successfully tried the open source drivers with compiz fusion
<reivilo78> but i wanted to give a try to the proprietary drivers
<ahmed> here is what i got
<tekteen> !u|Jasmin_
<ubotu> Jasmin_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ahmed> install: invalid option -- r
<ahmed> Try `install --help' for more information.
<ahmed> Command 'modprobe' is available in '/sbin/modprobe'
<ahmed> bash:  modprobe: command not found
<ahmed> Command 'modprobe' is available in '/sbin/modprobe'
<ahmed> bash:  modprobe: command not found
<Jasmin_> tekteen: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/104
<ahmed> i try this
<ahmed>  install dazuko modprobe -r capability;\
<ahmed> > modprobe -i dazuko; \
<ahmed> > modprobe -i capability
<tekteen> ahmed: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<tekteen> then try it again
<Jasmin_> tekteen: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. this is my modem
<tekteen> Jasmin_: what is the problem? is it not working?
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, the Radeon proprietary drivers on gutsy don't work very well . You'll have to uninstall them first in order for the restricted driver to work properly : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat81-inst.html
<reivilo78> but what do you mean restricted
<reivilo78> i know
<Jasmin_> tekteen: yes i can not connect in kubuntu
<reivilo78> the proprietary drivers on the repository
<reivilo78> the proprietary on the ati site
<reivilo78> and the open source ones
<tekteen> Jasmin_: you have tried to use kppp?
<reivilo78> what are the restricted drivers
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, the restricted driver default can be found in system settings/advanced
<ahmed> and i got
<ahmed> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekteen> !adeptfix | ahmed
<Jasmin_> tekteen: yes but i cant
<ubotu> ahmed: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jasmin_> tekteen: tel me how do i config my modem in kubuntu
<tekteen> ahmed: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bjarty> what dows the different colrs mean when i type ls
<tekteen> Jasmin_: open kppp
<reivilo78> BluesKaj: ok well they are"not used"
<tekteen> Jasmin_: go to configure
<tekteen> modems
<Jasmin_> teok
<tekteen> new
<tekteen> modem name=I do not care
<tekteen> device=/dev/ttyS0
<Jasmin_> tekteen: then
<BluesKaj> ok reivilo78 , follow the uninstall instructions in the URL I posted above, if you're using the proprietary radeon driver
<tekteen> Is it a hardware or soft modem?
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, then install the restricted driver in 'advanced' ...you'll need to be in admin mode to do so
<Jasmin_> tekteen: it is hardware
<tekteen> Jasmin_: nm
<tekteen> Jasmin_: pastebin the output of /dev/usb
<Daisuke_Ido> do you know the difference?  i hate to be patronizing, but....
<Jasmin_> tekteen: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<tekteen> ls /dev/usb
<reivilo78> ok
<reivilo78> but that way
<tekteen> Jasmin_: pastebin... ls /dev/usb
<reivilo78> it will not install the most recent ones
<reivilo78> i already did that
<Daisuke_Ido> uhbuh
<Daisuke_Ido> that omnivision technologies piece is your modem?
<Daisuke_Ido> because...  it isn't.
<Jasmin_> tekteen: ls: /dev/usb: No such file or directory
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> Jasmin_: how about ls /dev/ttyACM*
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, uninstall the "most recent ones". They don't work very well.The default restricted one does work well.
<reivilo78> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> am i not getting through?
<reivilo78> well i already tried them
<reivilo78> the open source ones work better
<Jasmin_> tekteen: /dev/ttyACM0
<reivilo78> at least with compiz
<BluesKaj> yes, the restricted one is open source
<Daisuke_Ido> there's your motorola
<tekteen> Jasmin_: setup the modem to use /dev/ttyACM0
<Jasmin_> but now i am using my internet with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so that makes sense
<Jasmin_> tekteen: i connect both modem
<Daisuke_Ido> that's your modem interface.  05a9:2640 is not a modem
<tekteen> Jasmin_: ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it is a webcam
<Jasmin_> tekteen: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/104
<Daisuke_Ido> bit of a large difference there
<BluesKaj> reivilo78, if the default restricted one doesn't work , then reinstall the proprietary drivers ...it's up to you
<Jasmin_> tekteen: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<tekteen> Jasmin_: I get it
<Daisuke_Ido> Jasmin_: THAT is a webcam that is NOT a modem.
<Jasmin_> tekteen: this modem i hav to connect
<tekteen> Jasmin_: http://www.ovt.com/products/
<reivilo78> no they do work
<reivilo78> i already tried them
<reivilo78> i wanted to try the most recent ATI ones
<Jasmin_> tekteen: sorry this one Bus 004 Device 007: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc.
<hola> ow can i share my ppp interface with a client
<tekteen> Jasmin_: setup kppp
<tekteen> to use the modem /dev/ttyACM0
<Jasmin_> tekteen: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/105
<tekteen> Jasmin_: do not show me that again
<adrock358> Anyone know how to get FREE textbooks online?
<tekteen> nm it is new
<lupul> hi. is there something like cleartype on linux?
<Jasmin_> tekteen: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/105 see this one
<tekteen> Jasmin_: setup kppp to use the modem /dev/ttyACM0
<Jasmin_> tekteen: Bus 004 Device 007: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc.
<hola> ow can i share my ppp interface with a client
<Jasmin_> tekteen: this modem i hav to connect
<tekteen> Jasmin_: please just do it
<adrock358> what is cleartype Lupul?
<Jasmin_> tekteen: can i use both the modem together
<adrock358> So no one knows about free textbooks for school?
<lupul> in windows xp was an option to make the fonts clearer. i mean in high res the fonts are so thin and barely visible
<tekteen> Jasmin_: no
<adrock358> lupul.  i bet you there are.  have you checked gimp and other programs?
<tekteen> Jasmin_: setup  /dev/ttyACM0 as the ONLY modem
<adrock358> lupul you don't know about free online textbooks so you?
<tekteen> Jasmin_: here is what I think. It is setup and ready we just need to figure out which device it is (not the same as is said in lsusb)
<Jasmin_> tekteen: you didnt understad me see now i m using kubuntu n i connect my internet with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone and one more modem i hav that one i hav to connect
<tekteen> Jasmin_: is the modem plugged in now?
<Jasmin_> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> Jasmin_: we need to figure out what the "device file is"
<Jasmin_> tekteen: how do we do
<tekteen> Jasmin_: It could be called /dev/USB0 what is the output of ls /dev/USB*       ?
<ScorpKing> try sudo wvdialconf. it will detect en setup most of the modem settings
<ScorpKing> and*
<tekteen> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<Jasmin_> tekteen: i did that one also but its not working
<ScorpKing> you have to edit /etc/wvdial.conf and fill in the missing parts. after that run sudo wvdial
<tekteen> Jasmin_: did you plug the phone line into the wall
<xenobius> hey, is the device /dev/fb0 hardware specfic ? like if I have a driver for my video card, and am not using VESA., is there a way to enable the device ? freeorion keeps spitting out an error saying it doesn't exist (which it doesn't), how do I enable framebuffer support ?
<ScorpKing> !audio > me
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/106
<ScorpKing> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<tekteen> I need to go
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: is it a usb modem?
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: yes
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: it could be /dev/ttyACM0 or /dev/ttyUSB0. most phones are ttyACM0
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: here's my wvdial.conf - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54624/
<Jasmin_> ScorpKing: yes i know now i m using my internet with my Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone its setting ttyACM0 but i dont know that modem i could not connect atall
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: look on google. you should be able to find all the setting online
<ScorpKing> Jasmin_: when you plug in the modem run dmesg | tail .it should give some usefull info
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jpatrick> !msgthebot | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ForgeAus> um I did that to get a link to paste to someone
<ForgeAus> wasn't a joke
<ForgeAus> just that they weren't in here thats all
<jpatrick> ah, right
<ForgeAus> (from ##windows someone lost their grub boot manager and wanted it back
<ForgeAus> and since mostly the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows link can be used with other Linuxes I sent them there)
<ForgeAus> well the important bits should work with most Linuxes using Grub anyway...
<_Shade_> which development iso image should i get to be able to use kde4 by default?
<dean__> hello all
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | _Shade_
<ubotu> _Shade_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_Shade_> BluesKaj: but is it a default desktop environment in hardy?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> _Shade_, hardy will still be using KDE 3.5.8 when the official distro is released , kde4 isn't quite up to std yet , altho it does work with a few glitches even on gutsy
<Ralesk> hi all -- I can't seem to get the "gtk styles and fonts" to work :(  it always shows that ugly default engine in gtk apps.
<slnoff> #ubuntu.ru
<Artimus> I'm having trouble with Network Manager (Gutsy).  When I (re)start the networking init script, I get this: "Configuring network interfaces...Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0".  My /etc/network/interfaces has "auto eth0" in it, and eth0 is really my ethernet card.  Any ideas?
<ScorpKing> I've made some changes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy and added "Boot a floppy image without a floppy drive" to the bottom of the page. Please check if everything I've added is correct and feel free to fix any mistakes. Hope it's helpfull to someone. :D
<Hideki> I cant get a crontab job to run, anyone can help me?
<Hideki> I used sudo crontab -e -u root and it does show when I do a -l but It just wont run
<Hideki> 25 18 * * * root  /home/server/Backupscript
<ScorpKing> Artimus: did you change your network card or motherboard?
<Artimus> ScorpKing: A while ago...  What file has the MAC address -> interface mapping?
<Artimus> I'm pretty sure I deleted the old entry and set my new ethernet card to eth0
<Artimus> here we go.  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ScorpKing> Artimus: check in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules if the mac address for eth0 is correct
<ScorpKing> haha
<Artimus> yeah
<Artimus> eth0 is my onboard, eth1 is my other ethernet card
<ScorpKing> hmm.. i had the same problem on a few boxes last week
<Artimus> I'm not 100% sure how I'm on the internet right now anyway...  Hibernate has issues with my box
<Artimus> Well, the KDE Network Manager does...  My interfaces disappear from it upon resume...
<ScorpKing> Artimus: run ifconfig and see what's configured
<Artimus> It's right.
<Artimus> I rather like the KDE network manager.  This box is a desktop, so I let the little KDE tool manage my interfaces.  "auto eth0" is all I should need in /etc/network/interfaces for that, right?
<AMcBain> How do I install Java jdk 6.0 via apt-get?
<Silouck> anyone using kubuntu x86_64
<ScorpKing> Artimus: i've had a lot of problems with knetworkmanager in the past so i just do it manually now.
<sveri> AMcBain: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<ScorpKing> Artimus: you need auto eth0 and then iface eth0 inet dhcp below that
<sveri> AMcBain: replace the 5 with 6 and youre done, my fault :-)
<Artimus> ScorpKing: As far as I know, that's if I want the system to manage it.  If I add that, the knetworkmanager won't even show the interface
<Ralesk> I can't seem to get the "gtk styles and fonts" to work :(  it always shows that ugly default engine in gtk apps.  <-- anyone?
<AMcBain> Okay, I got it, time to see if Eclipse likes it ...
<mrdlouisd> is there a good guide i can follow to install kubuntu on my 4 gig pen drive?
<mrdlouisd> i am running off a livedvd atm
<ScorpKing> Artimus: ah. i see now.
<Silouck> anyone using kubuntu x86_64
<ahmed> hi i still need help with
<ahmed> klamAV
 * AMcBain watches his hdd space tick away as Eclipse installs a zillion and one packages.
<Artimus> ScorpKing: It worked great for quite a while, now it's just suddenly started doing this...  I'm not 100% convinced this isn't an update's fault.
<ahmed> anyone help me here with klamAv
<sveri> AMcBain: theres also an eclipse version with integrated jdk available
<ScorpKing> Artimus: yeah. you'll have a lot less trouble if you do it manually and it's not that dificult. ;)
<AMcBain> Maybe, but the last time I installed Eclipse via Adept, it required a JDK. ..
<Artimus> ScorpKing: It's more for the fact that this box often goes places where DHCP isn't available
<sveri> oh, ok, i always downloaded it from eclipse.something
<AMcBain> Anyways, it seems to work. I can now get my Workspace files off my ext hdd.
<AMcBain> after I remount it :-/
<ScorpKing> Artimus: so the ip address has to be something else all the time?
<Artimus> ScorpKing: It's often DHCP.  Sometimes it's static.  I rather like the network applet.  Also the "Now Unplugged" notifications
<ahmed> anyone help me with kalmAV
<aharoon111> please could nyone help me with kalmAV?
<ScorpKing> Artimus: oh ok. it should be possible to make eth0 static and add eth0:1 as a virtual device and make it dhcp btw. other than that check the knetworkmanager bug reports
<ScorpKing> !ask | aharoon111
<ubotu> aharoon111: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aharoon111> sorry i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load ,odel dazuko when i said ok load i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<Artimus> ScorpKing: Those aliases are ugly.  I'll keep messing with it...  Thanks.
<ScorpKing> yw
<Artimus> Well, I'm off...  My cable modem needs to be rebooted, it's dropping packets.
<ScorpKing> cheers
<aharoon111> i installed kalmAV and  i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load model dazuko when i said ok load it i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<unagi> can someone help me troubleshoot why kopete hangs on startup
<pag> unagi, are you using a fresh gutsy install?
<Ralesk> unagi: it locks up for a few seconds, right?
<unagi> fairly fresh kubuntu-desktop install pag no it locks up for good Ralesk
<Ralesk> ah, for me it's just temporary -- recovers after 10 secs or so
<pag> unagi, does 'fairly fresh' mean you've already ran all the updates?
<unagi> fairly fresh meaning 4 or 5 days ago i ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unagi> and from day 1 kopete hangs
<aharoon111>  i installed kalmAV and  i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load model dazuko when i said ok load it i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<pag> unagi, hmm.. try running ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade '
<BluesKaj> unagi, try it from the konsole ..then post the ouput in pastebin
<Silouck> anyone using kubuntu x86_64
<unagi> ther is no error
<BluesKaj> ok
<pag> unagi, removing ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc  might also help
<unagi> dist upgrade isntalls nothing new
<rdw> hello, anybody has resolved Failed to initialize nvidia kernel module error in X?
<unagi> hrm
<unagi> running so far
<unagi> oh
<unagi> its hanging
<unagi> im gonna let it sit for a minute
<Silouck> where can i download the lastest kubuntu build?
<unagi> though when i run kopete in konsole.......the konsole goes back to $ even though kopete is running
<Ralesk> many kde programs seem to detach themselves
<unagi> whats the command to see the vendor and product ID of my webcam
<Ralesk> lsusb
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unagi> xxxx:xxxx is vendor:product?
<Ralesk> yup
<unagi> kopete now hangs when i try to add my msn account
<Ralesk> for me, kopete locks up on loading the jabber accounts.  then it becomes fine... seems to be a bit laggy with 1000+ contacts though :)))
<Ralesk> especially doesn't like when someone changes his/her name.
<unagi> is there a way to add it via command line?
<rdw> hello, anybody has resolved Failed to initialize nvidia kernel module error in X?
<BluesKaj> unagi, is it a USB cam ?
<aharoon111> i installed kalmAV and  i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load model dazuko when i said ok load it i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<BluesKaj> well, time to do some errands , BBL
<ScorpKing> does kdevelop support qt4.x?
<agruman> Heya i get horizontal tearing when playing video, i have tried: different players, different driver versions, analog / dvi / hdmi "-vo gl, gl2 aso" but nothing seems to help :( please some help here, im using a ati hd2600xt
<xenobius> hey if your 3d card is working well, what kind of framrate should glxgears be hittings ?
<JoeyJoeJo> The clock isn't showing up at the bottom right hand side of my screen.. how can I get it back?
<ScorpKing> JoeyJoeJo: add applet to panel --> clock
<agruman> xenobius depends on card, mine give aprox 8k
<xenobius> a second ?
<xenobius> what graphics card are you using and does it have any bugs or incompatabilities ?
<agruman> xenobius ~8k FPS yes
<JoeyJoeJo> ScorpKing: where do I find panel --> clock?
<agruman> ati hd2600 xt
<ScorpKing> JoeyJoeJo: right click on the panel
<xenobius> hrmmm
<xenobius> everyone hass been telling me that ati and ubuntu aren't a good mix...
<ScorpKing> heh. my nvidia drivers don't work - again! :(
<ahmed> hi i installed kalmAV i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load ,odel dazuko when i said ok load i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<JoeyJoeJo> ScorpKing: if I right click on the panel, all I see is task manager settings
<ahmed> what i do?
<Sbucat> xenobius: and...so
<ScorpKing> JoeyJoeJo: click where there's nothing
<agruman> xenobius well perhaps not, i dont have that much experience, still struggling with my own install
<JoeyJoeJo> ScorpKing: thats what I did
<xenobius> just surprised your's works well for you thats all
<JoeyJoeJo> ScorpKing: something tells me I didn't install something when I upgraded to KDE4
<ScorpKing> JoeyJoeJo: ah. no kde4 here
<agruman> xenobius well apart from tearing when playing video its ok, but that realy sucks .. realy gotta get it fixed
<JoeyJoeJo> ScorpKing: ok, that must be it then.. thanks for your help anyway
<ScorpKing> yw
<xenobius>  GIGABYTE GV-N52128DS-RH GeForce FX 5200 128MB 64-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X Video Card - Re
<xenobius> see that ?
<xenobius> the fact that it has geforce in it means its an  nvidia driven card right ?
<ahmed>  hi i installed kalmAV i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load ,odel dazuko when i said ok load i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<agruman> xenobius yes
<jussi01> !repeat | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<xenobius> excellent, so nvidia just sells it chipset to random manufacturers who integrate it into their cards ?
<agruman> xenobius well thats how the market works
<xenobius> cool, so whats the benefit of using these nvidia designed motherboards ? faster frame switching ?
<AMcBain> What is the hotkey to get Dolphin to show hidden folders/files?
<thoreauputic> AMcBain: no idea, but have you tried ctrl+h ?
<AMcBain> ctrl+h doesn't cut it. to Google I guess ...
<sigma_1234> where do i get additional cup printer drivers from?
<maduser> there are some in adept
<AMcBain> Got it. It was a view property
<thoreauputic> AMcBain: so what is the key combo?
<sigma_1234> maduser: where about?
<AMcBain> You just go to the view menu, then down at the bottom adjust view properties ...
<AMcBain> (there is a key, but this is easier)
<AMcBain> I didn't bother looking specifically for the key
<thoreauputic> AMcBain: ummm.... OK.
<sigma_1234> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<unagi> hehe
<unagi> virtual machines are great
<unagi> i just wish i didnt have to use it for somethign as simple as making a .jpg image sequence into .mov
 * travkin is online.
 * unagi is impressed
<jpatrick> !away > travkin
<sigma_1234> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<abcd> Does anyone know how to refresh a collection in Amarok 3.5.8 ?
<sensae> Hello
<jpatrick> abcd: it's in the menus :)
<draik> Hello all
<ahmed> ok does anyony how to display arabic id3 an xmms
<draik> When I try to run some apps, I get "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)". What is this and how do I fix it?
<Midtronic> draik: that's a program crashing, and without more info, we probably can't do anything
<thoreauputic> draik: it's a segfault - a bug is making it crash
<sensae> I just moved from OpenSuSE to Kubuntu because I need better support for restricted drivers / the like. It's working well, but OpenSuSE autodetected my NTFS drives and automounted them, whereas taking a peek at my fstab, Kubuntu didn't. Anyone know the flag for mounting NTFS partitions read-only?
<draik> Midtronic: What do you need?
<Midtronic> seg faults are generally in the program though, if you can replicate it you should send a bug report to the authors
<Midtronic> draik: app name, core dump, any errors that the program may spit out before it dies
<draik> thoreauputic: Is there a way of knowing which bug?
<ahmed> sensae try to use ntfs-config
<sensae> ahmed: Thanks, I will
<ahmed> nm
<draik> Midtronic: When I run Uplink in CLI, it only says                    Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<thoreauputic> draik: not really - unless it's been reported - or you can try various things like "strace', "gdb" etc.
<sensae> lol, I still can't get used to the fact that the root pass is scrambled in Ubuntu.
<ahmed> hi i installed kalmAV i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load ,odel dazuko when i said ok load i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<thoreauputic> draik: to get a decent trace though, you would need an unstripped binary :)
<Midtronic> draik: I don't know the program, but maybe see if it has a verbose output mode
<draik> Midtronic: Uplink is a game. I don't think I have many options with it.
<thoreauputic> draik: if it's proprietary, you probably have no recourse but to complain to the supplier ;)
<sensae> Argh, the NTFS partitions are marked as in use. I guess I didn't get a clean shut down in Windows. BRB
<draik> thoreauputic: Midtronic: Would a re-install fix this issue?
<SlimeyPete> !ntfsfix
<thoreauputic> draik: almost certainly not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> hrm.
<SlimeyPete> *shrug*
<tzanger> quick question.  I am trying to uninstall toshutils and toshset packages (my laptop can't use them) -- so sudo apt-get remove toshset toshutils.  apt tells me it's going to also remove kubuntu-desktop, powermanagement-interface and acpi-support.  I'm 99% certain I want those other packages... what's going on?
<kadam> I just did an adept update, and it says there's a new distro version available.  I'm using gutsy 7.10; what would this upgrade be?
<thoreauputic> draik: reinstalling stuff in linux really doesn't change anything
<SlimeyPete> tzanger: you do want them. Kubuntu-desktop is marked as depending on the things you are trying to remove.
<tzanger> it's the toshset package that's doing it
<tzanger> SlimeyPete: weird, why would kubuntu-desktop depend on toshset?
<SlimeyPete> tzanger: dunno... kubuntu-desktop dependson tonnes of stuff without any apparent reason
<thoreauputic> draik: unless it's a config problem, but then you would need to purge the config, and in any case it would be fixable with an editor
<tzanger> SlimeyPete: ok, I will leave it the hell alone then :-)  thank you :-)
<SlimeyPete> seems like a silly way to do things, to me, but I guess thekubuntu devs have their reasons.
<gizkaguy> hello everyone
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<draik> thoreauputic: Ok. Good to know.
<Mediapirate> hi gizkaguy
<kadam> if I have 7.10, why would adept ask me to upgrade to 7.10?
<draik> I think there may be a deeper issue, though, because Kaffeine doesn't respond too well as a user; kdesu makes it respond a bit better. As a user, it lags and crashes. Would there be an underlying issue here?
<gizkaguy> kadam: did you install kubuntu as 7.10 or upgrade?
<Mediapirate> Anyone know a good program to extract rars in linux?
<draik> Mediapirate: unrar
<Midtronic> draik: my immediate guess is that there's some permissions issues... normal user can't get stuff that root can
<kadam> gizkaguy: as 7.10.  It actually went through a unch of stuff and said I was already up to date 8)  Scared me for a sec,tho...
<Midtronic> but what they might be... you should look at the logs and see if you can glean anything useful
<Mediapirate> bye
<draik> Midtronic: How/where do I begin?
<sensae> .. o.o
<sensae> How safe / mature are the write drivers for NTFS now?
<SlimeyPete> reasonably safe.
<SlimeyPete> ok for personal use, but don't rely on them for important work
<sensae> Heh alright, that makes me feel safe using them. I don't think I'd ever put anything terribly important on an NTFS partition.
<kiefer> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sensae> I guess that brings me to my next question. I have a second system running as a file server. It's sharing the home directories via samba password-protected. What would be the easiest way for me to mount my home directory on my computer, so both computers "share" a home and it resides on the file server?
<ahmed> do u know anymediaplayer support arabid id3? i cannt display them in xmms and in amarok it shows 50% of files
<Midtronic> nfs, probably
<sensae> Midtronic: Was that directed towards me?
<killbox> I recently installed KuBuntu on my Hewlett. I am having program update problems, does anyone have advice?
<BluesKaj> killbox, pls be more specific
<killbox> Like I tried to update Amsn
<BluesKaj> update with adept or apt or ... ?
<killbox> I will try that. thx
<guardian> hi
<guardian> i'm testing the kde 4.0 live cd i downloaded on kubuntu.com
<guardian> is the desktop install icon supposed to work ?
<killbox> Would my systems hadware specs be an issuse?
<Shadowfx22> Hello.
<killbox> hi
<Shadowfx22> I've got a problem... :(
<killbox> me too! :(
<Shadowfx22> Anyone on that understands, wireless issues/
<Shadowfx22> ?*
<killbox> what kind of issuse?
<Shadowfx22> My wireless isn't working, only when I use the LiveCD does KNetwork Manager see my network.
<killbox> issue*
<Shadowfx22> I went into the Terminal and it definately sees the network, I gave it the needed information to connect.... But it's not connecting.
<Shadowfx22> Right now I'm hooked up wired with my laptop, but I'd like wireless back.
<killbox> is your laptop all you have?
<Shadowfx22> No, I have my desktop.
<Shadowfx22> Running Windows currently for gaming purposes.
<killbox> ok. Are you using a router or hub?
<Shadowfx22> Router
<Shadowfx22> My desktop is able to hook up wirelessly.
<killbox> is your router wireless?
<Shadowfx22> Yes...
<Shadowfx22> I'm not completely stupid, just new to Kubuntu and linux in general.
<killbox> Windows connection wizerd?
<killbox> me too
<killbox> srry
<Shadowfx22> The problem isn't on Windows.
<Shadowfx22> It's on Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Shadowfx22, you can't be stupid , you chose kubuntu :)
<killbox> lol
<Shadowfx22> :P
<killbox> I can't help srry.
<BluesKaj> Shadowfx22, I'm not a wireless type guy but I've seen ppl successfully enable wireless by manual congiguring the knetwork manager.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Shadowfx22
<ubotu> Shadowfx22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> err configure
<jmichaelx>  could someone possibly tell me how a person can (or if one can) import an entire dir of photos into OO.o Presentation?
<Shadowfx22> BluesKaj,  I've done that, but not success.
<Shadowfx22> no*
<BluesKaj> Shadowfx22, not really knowledgeable about wireless :(
<guardian> is the install icon on the desktop supposed to work when using the kde4 live cd found on kubuntu.com ?
<jmichaelx> does anyone here use OO.o Presentation/Impress?
<emilsedgh> i never tried it but im sure thats not for fun!
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx>  could someone possibly tell me how a person can (or if one can) import an entire dir of photos into OO.o Presentation?
<techbw> hi all
<jan__> Hi, i try to install kde languagesfile (dutch) but get by configure the message ..checking for dcopidl  ....not found
<jan__> configure: error: The important program dcopidl was not found!
<jan__> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<jan__> i can not find a solution in google
<techbw> could anyone help with installation of wifi card ... senao 2511 cd plus...found that you need to install hostap, which I did but seems kernel needs to be rebuilt or at least everywhere I look that is what they say (what is kernel rebuild, and how do I do it)
<BluesKaj> techbw, no suggestions about installing linux drivers for the card ?
<Agent_bob> i have a strange error from a script.   the script opens a new tty or switches to an open one,  but the new tty only displays >>> /bin/bash: Illegal option -l <<< if user runs the script, and works correctly for root.  script is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d523d0a12  if anyone has insight
<Agent_bob> the fact that i don't have bash installed might be an issue.  but that hardly explains why it works for root and not for bob
<bfrog> is there a script thats called when the fn keys are run
<bfrog> its not working right so I was going to see if I could fix it
<techbw> BluesKaj-->Hi, can I even check if the pcmcia card has been detected, very new to linux, so don't know how to do this
<Agent_bob> techbw   dmesg | grep -i pcm
<techbw> ok will quickly try
<techbw> forgot have to disconnect from internet...will be back shortly to let you know if it detects the card
<boggystudios> when I try to copy to an nfs share on my media server it seems to stall out every once in a while, does any one here know why this might be?
<techbw> Agent_bob -- > This is what it says
<techbw> [4294701.347000] pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
<techbw> [4294844.781000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset.
<techbw> [4295274.187000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset.
<techbw> [4295915.865000] pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
<techbw> [4295915.865000] pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
<techbw> [4297488.953000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset.
<techbw> [4297492.654000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset.
<techbw> [4297949.986000] pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
<techbw> [4297949.986000] pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
<techbw> [4298798.317000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset
<techbw> does this mean it does not detect
<Agent_bob> means it does.
<techbw> what's the timeout after rester??
<jontec> I need to make a patch... a copy/paste of the output from diff (-wur) into a .patch file will work, right?
<Agent_bob> looks like you need to insert a module for the card maybe
<techbw> when u say module...what's that??? lol drivers??
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | techbw , before you post more data
<ubotu> techbw , before you post more data: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> yes in M$ terms it's a driver.   kernel module = peace of code that can be inserted into the running kernel to add support for additional hardware.
<techbw> I have been looking for info on how to do this, but have not been able to find it...apperently hostap needs to be added to kernel, but don't know where a howto is
<techbw> been searching...evrywhere has download link for source, but no howto
<techbw> got to to wget -nc source-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<vellakd> okay, this is weird. I get AIM. I get email. I even get IRC (hence why I'm here), but I get no webpages that will load on firefox. I can even ping them too, and get responses. Should I blame the ISP at this point?
<techbw> does this sound correct
<techbw> how do I check which kernel i am using??
<dthacker> vellakd: do you get an error?
<vellakd> dthacker: nope. Just a timeout. But thats only on a browser. ping responds alright.
<max-p> Hi, how can I do a DHCP renew (command line) ?
<sensae> vellakd: And you can ping sites, like ping www.google.com ?
<vellakd> sensae: first thing I pinged. Had responses
<sensae> vellakd: Hrm, sounds like it isn't a DNS problem then.
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<dthacker> vellakd: what was the last thing you changed?
<sensae> vellakd: Go into firefox, go to Preferences, Advanced, Network, and check if it's set to "Connect directly to the internet"
<vellakd> Nothing, until this started coming up. I did the usual 'unplug and reset everything'
<vellakd> sensae: it isn't set to that.
<sensae> vellakd: What's it set to?
<vellakd> sensae: manual proxy port configuration
<sensae> vellakd: Switch it over to direct connection and see if you can get it to load
<nuno> Hey how can i install JRE on Kubuntu so that it works with Firefox?
<vellakd> sensae: doesn't appear to be working
<draik> I am trying to change the owner of the USB drive to "draik". It is currently root:root. I want it to be draik:root. "sudo chown draik /media/disk" does not work. "chown: changing ownership of `disk/': Operation not permitted".
<Pentarex> hello kubuntu users :P
<nuno> Hey how can i install JRE on Kubuntu so that it works with Firefox? help please? :o
<sensae> vellakd: Ah drat, well it was worth a try. It was probably part of your problem anyway, unless you usually tunnel your network connection
<atomicpotato> !java | nuno
<ubotu> nuno: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Pentarex> can anyone tell me why skype is bugged
<atomicpotato> you might want sun-java6-plugin package
<Pentarex> its only black and white colors when i start it
<Pentarex> ?
<nuno> That bot rules xD
<vellakd> sensae: Nah. Just a typical residential setup. I think I'm gonna call this one against the ISP. Seems like it, considering everything else works.
<BluesKaj> techbw, in the terminal : uname -a
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pentarex> can anyone tell me ?
<techbw> BluesKaj --> Thnx
<sensae> vellakd: Mh, it could still be some odd setup on your system, but I'm at a loss to what it might be, so I'd give em a ring.
<MiraiWarren0_0> Is downloading an ubuntu cd image with bittorent on a 28Kbs modem foolish?
<sensae> MiraiWarren0_0: Depends on how much patience you have
<tekteen> MiraiWarren0_0: I would say yes
<vellakd> sensae: eh... I can deal with no internet for a while. Good bit of patience never killled anyone.
<MiraiWarren0_0> I've very much.
<Mediapirate> Whats the equivelant to /hop for Konversation?
<sensae> vellakd: Hah, then that's where we differ. I'd go insane, lol.
<sensae> MiraiWarren0_0: Nothing wrong with it if you're willing to wait a month or more for that CD, but at that point, personally, I'd just order one
<redshadowhero> sensae: maybe... but, I hate talking on the phone. Discomfort from loss of internet is lessened when you have aim, irc, and email....
<Mediapirate> anyone
<MiraiWarren0_0> sensae: How long does that take?
<redshadowhero> sensae: wait.. I wonder if I could VPN to work and see if webpages load that way...... :\
<sensae> redshadowhero: Very true, but I'd be on the phone in 10 minutes if the internet went completely dead.
<redshadowhero> sensae: I had to rule out me as the error though. All the 'good IT mumbo jumbo': always blame the user.
<bootsmorris> i need some help with wep cracking
<Mediapirate> get backtrack
<Mediapirate> i think
<sensae> MiraiWarren0_0: They're about $7 from the canonical store and I couldn't imagine them taking more than a week or two tops to arrive
<tekteen> Mediapirate: you are correct
<Mediapirate> w00t
<Mediapirate> finally
<Mediapirate> lol
<tekteen> Mediapirate: backtrack is a life saver
<bootsmorris> i just want to d/l the apps but i cant install it it says it needs a dapendency but i already have it installed
<tekteen> bootsmorris: Get backtrack. It is a live cd with more tools then you will ever use
<sensae> redshadowhero: Yeah. That drives me crazy. I double check I'm not having a problem here, then call in, and then do everything I already did, again, before they'll check on their end.
<bootsmorris> ok
<Mediapirate> Really?  tekteen how come?
<redshadowhero> sensae: well, VPN-ing to work seems to work, because I can remote desktop there and use internet. "Muahahahah" and all that good stuff. Besides, I'
<redshadowhero> sensae: I'll let the person who pays for the internet call them.
<tekteen> Mediapirate: I use backtrack as part of my job
<Mediapirate> oh
<Mediapirate> what for?
<tekteen> Mediapirate: Reseting passwords and other fun stuff
<Mediapirate> hehe cool
<sensae> redshadowhero: Yup, in a pinch, a VPN or SSH tunnel will work wonders.
<tekteen> Mediapirate: Sometimes I play with kubuntu and lock myself out so I use it then too
<Mediapirate> tekteen: what is your job may I ask?
<tekteen> Mediapirate: 15 year old computer help.
<Mediapirate> cool
<tekteen> I want to be a security professional
<sensae> Is there any relatively easy way to get HDA Intel audio working? If not, I'll just throw in my Audigy.
<redshadowhero> no you don't
<Pentarex> can anyone tell me why skype is black and white ?
<tekteen> redshadowhero: is that directed at me
<tekteen> ?
<Pentarex> can anyone tell me why skype is black and white ?
<redshadowhero> tekteen: yes, but it was a joke ;)
<sensae> Does anyone know of an easy way to get HDA Intel audio working? I really don't want to recompile alsa / my kernel
<g2g591> sensae: hmm, my hda intel worked out of the box .....
<Pentarex> c'mon is there anyone that can help me with skype ?????????
<sensae> g2g591: I'm out of the box right now, and it's completely silent. I've checked the mixer.
<Mediapirate> tekteen:  do you know a command like /hop for konversation?
<tekteen> nope
<Mediapirate> anyone?
<Mediapirate> or do you just have to /leave then /join #*?
<tekteen> Mediapirate: try /help
<BluesKaj>  /join works
<Pentarex> tekteen: do u have skype
<tekteen> Pentarex: no. I could install it though
<tekteen> how did you install it?
<Pentarex> i download it then isntall it
<Pentarex> install*
<Pentarex> :)
<Pentarex> its simple
<Pentarex> but the problem is
<Pentarex> that the screen goes black and white
<Pentarex> when
<Pentarex> i start it
<tekteen> !enter | Pentarex
<ubotu> Pentarex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pentarex> ubotu:  ok
<Pentarex> tekteen: what ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<nuno> ubotu is not a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not a bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuno> xD
<nuno> ubotu JRE
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<tekteen> Pentarex: !something commands the bot
<tekteen> and the | name tells it to talk to you
<nuno> ubotu shutdown :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g2g591> nuno: please play with ubutu in private chat
<tekteen> !msgthebot |nuno
<ubotu> nuno: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nuno> oops
<nuno> sorry
<nuno> btw i need help xD
<nuno> i cant install JRE
<sensae> Pentarex: I just installed Skype. I don't have audio to test the calls, but I'm logged in, I see my contacts and there are no drawing errors
<Pentarex> its debian version right ?
<g2g591> nuno: any errors youd like to tell us about?
<Pentarex> sensae: its debian version on skype right
<sensae> Pentarex: I got the Ubuntu Feisty version.
<tekteen> nuno: why not? what have you tried? The more info we have the more chance we can help you
<draik> g2g591: my money's on build-essential
<Pentarex> sensae: aaa
<Pentarex> sensae: see  i have it work on feisty fawn
<sensae> Pentarex: There are two Debian versions, one for Debian Etch and one for Feisty Fawn. http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Pentarex> sensae: but on kubuntu there is eror
<Pentarex> aa
<nuno> tekteen: I've downloaded it from the java's site
<sensae> Pentarex: Really? I'm on Kubuntu 7.10
<tekteen> nuno: what the easy way?
<Pentarex> sensae: me 2
<Pentarex> sensae: i choose feisty fawn version
<Pentarex> sensae: but there is the problem
<nuno> tekteen: i ran it on sh and i installed it sucessfully BUT firefox is still not detecting it...
<tekteen> ok
<sensae> Pentarex: That's the one I chose. I downloaded it to my desktop, simply clicked it and hit install. I've logged in and it all works
<tekteen> nuno: why didn't you install it in adept
<tekteen> ?
<Pentarex> sensae: and there is no graphic problems ?
<nuno> tekteen: I tried it too
<sensae> Pentarex: Nope
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin
<Pentarex> sensae: ok how to delete previus skype ? i am new on linux :)
<sensae> Pentarex: Did you upgrade or something?
<Pentarex> sensae: no
<Pentarex> sensae: i want to reinstall it
<g2g591> nuno: downloading from sun = not easy
<sensae> Pentarex: Go to the K menu, system, adept package manager
<nuno> tekteen: ill try it from apt-get too
<Pentarex> sensae: 10nx o will check it out
<tekteen> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 25795 kB, installed size 77224 kB
<g2g591> nuno: if you want the browser plugin install sun-java6-plugin too, like tekteen is saying
<Mediapirate> !info backtrack
<ubotu> Package backtrack does not exist in gutsy
<atomicpotato> !info kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer (source: kmplayer): media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4a-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 185 kB, installed size 600 kB
<nuno> aah!
<nuno> I did not installed the plugin xd
<draik> nuno: sudo update-alternatives --config java         choose   /usr/lib/jvm/java-[version]-sun/jre/bin/java      It should be about version 6
<tekteen> Mediapirate: why would ubotu know about backtrack?
<Mediapirate> dunno
<Mediapirate> lol
 * Mediapirate is gonna crawl into a hole
<sigma_1234> whats a good pdf printer? like pdfcreator for windows
<tekteen> I can tell you more then ubotu anyway
<atomicpotato> sigma_1234, Kubuntu ships with one
<tekteen> can you pm?
<Mediapirate> hehe
<sensae> How can I get mouse4 and mouse5 to work?
<Mediapirate> err hang on let me register
<sensae> They do weird things in Firefox and nothing in Konqueror / Dolphin. I want them to go back / forward
<atomicpotato> cups-pdf iirc
<Mediapirate> brb need to re-join the server
<sigma_1234> openoffice cannot print to it
<Mediapirate> no i can pm i think
<nuno> It worked!
<nuno> Thanks!
<sigma_1234> actually no program can print to it
<sigma_1234> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<SpeS> Hi, I've been trying KDE4, but my icons are completely messed after some time... is that a known issue?
<Pentarex> sensae: ok same problem but i will try to change my graphic card properties ot something
<SpeS> how can I fixed without restoring my .kde4 configuration?
<adam_> How can I find out how much swap I have?  KSysGuard says 0! =O
<sensae> Pentarex: Alright
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dragnslcr> adam_- System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks
<Pentarex> sensae: what is your target gama on monitor and display settings
<Odd-rationale> adam_: Try opining a terminal and type top
<sensae> Pentarex: 1 for all
<sensae> Pentarex: 2 for Gamma
<sensae> Pentarex: Sorry, 1 for Gamma Correction for all of them, 2 for the Gamma itself
<adam_> Ok, I have swap 8)  Phew!
<Pentarex> a ok main is 0.90 for the first and 0 for the others and 2 for gama
<Pentarex> sensae: ahhh same problem
<Pentarex> sensae: c'mon what i do wrong ? :(
<Pentarex> i think i will go again on ubuntu
<bfrog> is 4.0.1 coming soon?
<bfrog> to kubuntu that is
<Pentarex> hehe they just release 4 i think
<Pentarex> alpha 4 or something
<sensae> Pentarex: Sorry, I'm not sure what else to suggest, I'm not sure what's causing it.
<Pentarex> ok np 10nx
<bfrog> they tagged 4.0.1 a few days ago actually
<bfrog> so I dunno what your talking about Pentarex :-P
<bfrog> oh your talking about hardy
<bfrog> nm
<bfrog> sorry :-D
<slow-motion> n8
<Pentarex> ok anyone else can help me with skype ?
<Pentarex> so nobody
<draik> I am trying to change the owner of the USB drive to "draik". It is currently root:root. I want it to be draik:root. "sudo chown draik /media/disk" does not work. "chown: changing ownership of `disk/': Operation not permitted".
<jhutchins> Um, we could have helped with that.
<sub[t]rnl> helped with what
<jhutchins> draik's problem
<sub[t]rnl> no one saw it in time
<sub[t]rnl> he'll be back, he's in here pretty regular
<kiefer_> Hey all, Any wireless experts around?
<kiefer_> well, wireless/interface experts
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless > kiefer_
<kiefer_> already read, to no avail :(
<kiefer_> Ive already set it up, its not that
<sub[t]rnl> k, whats the problem?
<kiefer_> its that about an hour ago-
<kiefer_> my wireless signal got weak for some reason and attemped to re-connect
<kiefer_> and my pc froze. no biggie
<kiefer_> then when i re-booted, a new wireless interface had appeared, i usually just have wlan0, now i have that and wlan0:ava
<kiefer_> and now it keeps dropping out and freezing my pc
<kiefer_> any idea's? :)
<sub[t]rnl> whats in your /etc/network/interfaces
<kiefer_> lemme have a peek
<kiefer_> 6 relevant lines of info, worth paste-boxing ?
<sub[t]rnl> pastebin it
<kiefer_> or just paste here?
<kiefer_> kk, 1 sec :)
<kiefer_> (might take a min, slow connection lol)
<akhenaton> hi; can anybody, please help me? i just installed hardy and couldn't find the restricted drivers manager. thanks
<akhenaton> (i want to install nvidia driver)
<sub[t]rnl> akhenaton➜ try #ubuntu+1
<akhenaton> thanks sub[t]rnl; i'll do that
<kiefer_> sub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54638/
<sub[t]rnl> that interfaces file is odd, why are you trying to purge network manager in the file
<kiefer_> i dont use knetworkmanager, i use konsole to connect to wifi, plus a guide told me to, lmao
<kiefer_> want me to pastebin my 'ifconfig' results also? so you can see what i mean by my 'new' interface?
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, no need to add it to the file, running it once will remove it and any configuration files
<kiefer_> ohk, cheers
 * ScorpKing waves to everyone..
<Mediapirate> w00t its sub[t]rnl again
<kiefer_> Hiyo Scorp :)
<sub[t]rnl> kiefer_➜ just a sec, is the ip assigned to the interface wlan0, or the wlan0:ava
 * BluesKaj waves to ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hiya guys :)
<kiefer_> nothing is assigned to wlan0:ava
<Mediapirate> Hiya ScorpKing
<kiefer_> well, not that ive done anyway
<sub[t]rnl> bring it down, if you think thats the cause of your troubles
<sub[t]rnl> sudo ifconfig wlan0:ava down
<kiefer_> aight, will do
<kiefer_> Now we wait, and see if anything odd happens again.. Thanks for your advice :)
<sub[t]rnl> k, give a shout if something comes up
<kiefer_> Will do, Thanks :D
<kiefer_> I need a smoke, brb :)
<mani213> when i make a youtube video screen full it doesnt seem to be working smooth what should i do?
<mani213> but it works proper when im playing it on windows xp media center
<Mediapirate> Hi Warrior
<Mediapirate> hows you mate?
<Mediapirate> lol
<Warrior> Hello I am good
<Mediapirate> cool
<Mediapirate> well this is the place to ask your questions if you have any
<Mediapirate> 360ppl to ask
<Warrior> cool
<Warrior> I forgot how to register nick
<sub[t]rnl> !register > Warrior
<Mediapirate>  /msg nickserv register (password)
<Mediapirate> without brackets
<Mediapirate> A pie walks into a bar and asks the bar owner if he can have a pint of beer and a packet of crisps. The bar owner replies and says, sorry we dont serve food.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Mediapirate> hehe
<foibles> hi there
<sourcemaker> this question is off-topic...  but does somebody know... how I can export openoffice document to pdf via command line?
<sourcemaker> => open document => update ALL => export to PDF
<sourcemaker> I did't find a working macro for this stuff
<mani213> whats the compiz chat room?
<sensae> Bah, my xorg.conf got horribly messed up, so I renamed it. Now the display control panel won't let me change my settings
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<foibles> whats the command to extract something from command line?
<foibles> for bz2
<foibles> tar -blah?
<foibles> i forget
<tyson_> how do i have a program run each time i login / startup?
<sub[t]rnl> tar -jxvf whatever.tar.bz2
<Artimus> foibles: tar -jxvf
<NickPresta> foibles, tar should automatically detect it. tar -xf should be fine.
<foibles> NickPresta, thanks
<Mediapirate> I'm off
<Mediapirate> bye ppl
<NickPresta> bye
<sub[t]rnl> cyas
<sensae> How do I make my system write another xorg.conf, and how do I get my display control panel working again? It complains it can't be loaded
<sub[t]rnl> tyson_➜ when you start kde? or when the system boots?
<sub[t]rnl> sensae➜ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyson_> kde starts
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart > tyson_
<tyson_> so i have to create a link in there. is that like a symlink?
<kiefer_> Sub: Do you know how I can disable vertical mouse scrolling? its rather annoying lol
<Jack111> hi
<NickPresta> hi, Jack111
<Jack111> does somebody know how i add a stream in streamtuner?
<sub[t]rnl> kiefer_➜ duct tape
<sub[t]rnl> kiefer_➜ might be able to change the protocol of the mouse in your xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> never heard anyone that wanted to disable scrolling though. :p
<[ka]killer> is there any comand line command to view network traffic (in/out)
<mrdlouisd> anyone have any experience with installing kubuntu 704 on a pen drive?
<NickPresta> [ka]killer, netstat?
<[ka]killer> ty
<NickPresta> I wanted to suggest Wireshark but okay...
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, wireshark > *
<sub[t]rnl> traffic, packets, meh, he wasn't very specific
<sub[t]rnl> !usb | mrdlouisd
<ubotu> mrdlouisd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<the-erm> Is there a command out there that's faster than rm -fR ./directory for removing a directory quicly?
<the-erm> I'm backing up my entire drive using rscyn & hard links every day, and it takes a while to remove old backups.
<NickPresta> the-erm, why not package up your stuff after?
<kiefer_> Thanks for the reply sub, sorry I was watching TV lol, "kiefer_➜ might be able to change the protocol of the mouse in your xorg.conf" where can i find said .conf? :)
<the-erm> You mean tar them afterwards?
<NickPresta> the-erm, yeah.
<the-erm> That kinda removes the whole reasoning behind using hardlinks.
<sub[t]rnl> use rsync to remove them after it transfers?
<the-erm> No, not quite sub[t]rnl   that would remove the originals.
<NickPresta> the-erm, check out: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<sub[t]rnl> as far as actual speed of "removing" thats up to the filesystem.
<the-erm> I want to keep the originals.
<scott25> can someone help me with installing it keeps saying "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed" when it starts to install
<ScorpKing> kiefer_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> woop missed his post.  thanks sk
<kiefer_> Scorp: Thanks :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<kiefer_> okay, so im looking to disable vertical mouse scrolling, it has "	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"" can i add "VerticEdgeScroll and set it to 0 to disable it?
<ScorpKing> if i run /etc/init.d/networking restart all my nfs drives gets mounted. how can i stop that?
<sub[t]rnl> does it mount them if you havn't mounted them before the network restart?
<ScorpKing> yes
<pepe_> Hola
<kiefer_> can someone link me to a tutorial on what bash-scripting is? sounds interesting lol
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing➜ hrm, try stopping nfs-common then restarting network
<sub[t]rnl> kiefer_➜ http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<ScorpKing> sub[t]rnl: ok. will do.
<kiefer_> sub: thanks :)
<NickPresta> kiefer_, http://linuxcommand.org/ too
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: thanks for that link. very usefull :)
<scott25> i keep getting i/o errors when i boot the livecd and i can't create partitions when i install...
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, :)
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: do you know if there's a pdf for that link?
<kiefer_> Nick: Thanks :)
<ScorpKing> scott25: create the partitions before you start the install. i think qtparted is on the livecd
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, I don't know for sure. You could email the author and ask if he has one (or ask if you can mirror his whole site)
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: i'll ask him. thanks
<matisse> hi
<NickPresta> greetings, matisse
<Bizzeh> hey, why does the kubuntu livecd just lock up when i try and boot it up?
<tyson_> is there a way to have the kmenu list items alphabetically instead of (seemingly) randomly ?
<scott25> ScorpKing: i keep trying qtparted but when i open it and click on the drive it opens a blank window titled progress and just freezes
<ScorpKing> scott25: try sudo cdfisk /dev/<yourdisk> in konsole
<ScorpKing> scott25: hope you made backups
<scott25> ScroptKing: did you mean cfdisk?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> :) sorry
<kiefer_> How do I execute a BASH script ive written through konsole? and what file extension should a bash script have?
<kiefer_> dw
<kiefer_> figured it out :)
<Dr_willis> You dont need an extrension at all.
<Dr_willis> chmod +x whatever
<Dr_willis> ./whatever
<sub[t]rnl> chmod u+x whatever (good form to end it in .sh)
<kiefer_> i typed 'bash <filename>' lol, not cool?
<Dr_willis> thats another way to do it.
<kiefer_> lol ^_^
<scott25> ScroptKing: how do i make a swap partition
<Dr_willis> in theory the first line of your bash script should be #!/bin/bash
<kiefer_> Dr Willi's, Girls Ahoy! i was watching it earlier :)
<Dr_willis> kiefer_,  shame shame! :P
<kiefer_> why did iput a ' in ur name? lol
<kiefer_> lolz, dont tell ur wife :D
<tyson_> is there a way to have the kmenu list items alphabetically instead of (seemingly) randomly ?
<kiefer_> speaking of which, i need to call the gf, brb.
<scott25> ScorpKing: how do i make a swap partition
<Dr_willis> use fdisk or gparted, and make a new partition, set its type to swap
<ScorpKing> scott25: it's type 82 in cfdisk
<scott25> ScorpKing: what about the type for ext3
<ScorpKing> scott25: 83
<scott25> ScorpKing: it says no primary partitions do i make bootable, was i supposed to make the swap partition bootable?
<Dr_willis> you dont boot swap.
<Dr_willis> You need to make a partition for / and one for swap.
<ScorpKing> scott25: you have to make the primary partition bootable, nothing else
<matisse> is it possible to use to different audio programs and select their volume independently ? (f.e. watching a quiet video in kaffeine and hearing music in xmms)
<ScorpKing> scott25: make hda1 (for /), hda2 (for /home), and hda3 (for swap)
<crimsun> matisse: yes, e.g., using PulseAudio
<scott25> ScorpKing: how big should /home be
<ScorpKing> scott25: how big is your disk?
<scott25> ScorpKing:41g
<scott25> 41gb
<ScorpKing> scott25: make / 10GB, /home 30.5GB and swap 500mb
<scott25> ScorpKing: both hda1 and hda2 will be ext3?
<ScorpKing> yes
<scott25> ScorpKing: how do i set hda1 as / and hda2 as /home
<ScorpKing> scott25: when you install it
<Dr_willis> you tell it to mount hda1 as / and hda2 as /home
<tyson_> whats better to use, synaptic or adept manager?
<scott25> so i dont need to do anything in cfdisk to set its path
<matisse> crimsun: seems to be difficult to use... any hints ?
<ScorpKing> scott25: correct
<PorcoRex> Yeah babe
<PorcoRex> yeayea
<crimsun> matisse: it's not very difficult to use.  Make sure you have pavucontrol installed.
<Dr_willis> cfdisk dosent set the mount point does it? it just fdisks the partitions, then you tell the installer which one ot use for / and for /home, the installer then formats / and /home
<scott25> ok i wrote it... do i have to reboot or can i just go ahead with the installation
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<matisse> crimsun: I first installed pulseaudio. Do I need that too ?
<ScorpKing> scott25: just install it now
<matisse> cause, it seems to be a port opening service
<crimsun> matisse: yes, you need pulseaudio
<jhutchins> ScoYoucan also edit /etc/fstab to change after install
<jhutchins> :info pulseaudio
<jhutchins> !info pulseaudio
<ubotu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<sensae>  Anyone know how I can get my mouse working right? ie Mouse4 and Mouse5 go forward/back and I can middle click and move to scroll?
<smeril> how can i get a driver update for Hda-Intel (hv:0)?
<matisse> crimsun: do I have to close all progs using output devices, before it can work ? got an error:    Connection failed: Connection refused
<atomicpotato> smeril, I assume you'
<atomicpotato> you'd get an updated kernel source and build it
<atomicpotato> why?
<crimsun> matisse: you need to configure it, at least.   e.g., if you plan to use it as a system-wide daemon, you need to enable it, and you need to add your user to the pulse-access group and log out and back in
<ScorpKing> !hdaintel | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<crimsun> matisse: see /usr/share/doc/pulseaudio/
<matisse> ok, thanks
<smeril> thanks
<crimsun> matisse: of course, you also need to switch all audio apps to use pulseaudio if available/applicable
<smeril> i got it working temporarily but it stopped
<matisse> For more information see http://pulseaudio.org/
<matisse> README (END) :-)
<crimsun> matisse: are you on gutsy?
<matisse> yes
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: i found this - http://linuxcommand.org/script_library.php :D
<crimsun> matisse: heh, it has been changed for hardy.
<tyson_> is there a way to have the kmenu list items alphabetically instead of (seemingly) randomly ? (im not using the new v4)
<sensae> Does anyone know how to get all my mouse buttons working?
<Dr_willis> depends on the mouse. Theres dozens of guides/howtos on differnt mice
<Dr_willis> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<scott25> ScorpKing: does it usually take a long time to scan and detect the disks during installation
<ScorpKing> scott25: it depends on the size of your box
<scott25> ok it finally did it, so im guessing i go to manual... then do i check off the format boxes for each of them?
<sensae> Alright, thanks Dr_willis
<cybrhuman> is there a way to set konqueror or dolphin to sort numbers differently? To make it put 2 before 10 and not opposite.
<sensae> Next up. I have a 7.1 sound card, but I'm only getting sound out of one of the jacks.
<scott25> ScorpKing: is there a mountpoint for swap or do i just set the type as swap then leave the mount point blank
<ScorpKing> scott25: there's no mountpoint for swap
<scott25> ScorpKing: do i need to check off format for swap
<ScorpKing> scott25: no need
<m4v> quit
<paule118> New/media:/hda5//paule118-desktop/home/ Folder
<paule118> eeeeeeeeeeee
<paule118> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<paule118> tttttttttttttttttttt
<ubuntu> Media you there
<ScorpKing> paule118: don't do that
<paule118> oh sorry
<scott25> ScorpKing: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1master (hda) failed" it gave me the same error but it went further then last time
<ScorpKing> scott25: does dmesg | tail say anything?
<Dr_willis> if you are using the whole HD for your Ubuntu install. You can just fdisk the drive and delete ALL the partitions. leaving it all unallocated. and the installer can then partition/format it as needed  automaticially
<scott25> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54646/
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: it fails everytime
<Dr_willis> I would fdisk, delete all parittions, reboot, let the installer try again. If that still fails.. well theres something serious going on.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: see that paste
<sensae> I don't even care if I get surround on the jacks. Is there any way to get my system to output audio multiple times on the different jacks?
<Dr_willis> looks to me like hda is going bad.
<scott25> is my hard drive failing?
<ScorpKing> yeah, or the BIOS settings
<Manad> hi
<ScorpKing> scott25: usually if the disk fails you'll get I/O errors
<Manad> I need help playing encrypted DVDs. I tried running the install-css.sh script as people said I should (googled it before coming here), but it says "command not found"
<Manad> can anyone tell me what I can do?
<scott25> ScorpKing: so i need to buy a new hard drive... but it is possible that something else could be messed
<ScorpKing> scott25: you can reset the bios settings to the defaults and try again. if that doesn't work try 'badblocks /dev/hda' or get a new disk
<scott25> i have never changed bios settings
<ScorpKing> !dvd | Manad
<ubotu> Manad: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scott25> would it be possible for something to change it?
<kiefer> DrWillis: Could you take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54647/ and tell me why it took all that before my wireless would connect?
<kiefer> (excuse my noob-ish attatude in konsole :] )
<ScorpKing> scott25: sometimes yes. try another disk and see if it works
<Dr_willis> I dont do much at all with wireless..
<kiefer> Ohk lol
<Manad> thanks scorp, but those are the instructions I followed. The first line they tell you to do, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  , returns "command not found"
<kiefer> Can someone tell me why it took all this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54647/ before my wireless connected? :)
<fyrmedic> I just installed 64bit Kubuntu. How do I know that both processors are working?
<Dr_willis> I think the path to that script has changed recently
<Dr_willis> locate install-css.sh
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Manad> I did
<Dr_willis> is where mine is at.
<Manad> I went there manually
<Manad> I found the script
<Dr_willis> do a sudo bash /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Manad> and typing "install-css.sh" at the console doesn't work, it gives me the same error.
<Dr_willis> perhaps
<Dr_willis> You need to do ./installwhatever
<Dr_willis> if in the same dir
<scott25> ScorpKing: im using this badblocks thing and it is just printing random numbers... what do they mean?
<Manad> that worked...
<Manad> what does "bash" do?
<Dr_willis> tells it to run the script. :)
<Dr_willis> you really SHOULD be uysing the medibunti repo to install the stuff. Not that script
<Manad> the google results don't mention it. I was copying and pasting
<sensae> scott25: If badblocks is printing random numbers, IIRC it's printing the sectors that are bad
<ScorpKing> scott25: can you pastebin some of it?
<Manad> thank you
<ScorpKing> scott25: nevermind
<Dr_willis> if the script was not executable , then you need the bash command.
<Manad> !medibuntu | Manad
<ScorpKing> scott25: if you didn't run it with the -s switch then it's badblocks like sensae said
<scott25> ScorpKing: can i do something to fix these sectors that are bad
<scott25> so far it printer 0 and now its listing the numbers 28 and on (in order), right now it is at 84
<Manad> it works now :P
<sensae> scott25: Not really. If there are only one or two then you can get tools that hide those sectors
<sensae> scott25: So it's printed 28-29-30-.. all the way to 84?
<scott25> yes and its still going
<scott25> now it is at 100
<Paddy_EIRE> hey I installed kde4 from this repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main I installed it using 'sudo aptitude install kde4-core'  Is it just me or is this extremely barebones?
<ScorpKing> scott25: not that i know of. strip the disk (it makes very nice things to put your coffee cup on) an get a new one
<JoshOvki> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sensae> scott25: Then all those sectors are bad. That pretty much means that whole section of your drive is bad, which means the entire drive is screwed.
 * ScorpKing nods..
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshOvki, that does not explain or answer the question
<JoshOvki> but it points you were to get the answer
<sensae> rofl, I got my mouse situation half fixed
<sensae> Now the scroll wheel goes back / forward
<ScorpKing> hehe
<sensae> brb, messing with xorg.conf some more
<scott25> ScorpKing: is there a certain type of hard drive that i need to buy
<Dr_willis> either ide or sata - depending on your machine. :)
<Dr_willis> and of fourse laptops use  the smaller laptop sized ones.
<ScorpKing> scott25: i've found that seagate last very long for some reason. they also have a three year gurantee i think
<scott25> well i have never bought a hard drive since i haven't had to... so how do i know if i need ide or sata?
<Dr_willis> Brand wise. Ive never noticed much of a differance. Ive had different brands die -  Of course in 3 years time i will be on my 3rd pc and have updated the hd's 2x :)
<Dr_willis> look at the hd you got and the cables its connected to.
<sensae> scott25: Technically, Maxtor are just rebranded Seagate drives, so they're a good bet too. Personally I've had good luck with Western Digital (I have 3 in my system now that have been going for years) but I've heard mixed things about em
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<sensae> scott25: You need to look inside your computer. If the drive is connected with this kind of cable: http://www.gshop.com.au/images/ide_133_cable.jpg You need IDE
 * kiefer is on his way to becoming a BASH expert - hoorah :)
<ScorpKing> scott25: western digital is good as well ;)
<sensae> scott: Also known as PATA. If it's connected with this kind of connector http://www.macgurus.com/ccp51/media/images/category/sata/eSATA_TypA_lrg.jpg you need SATA
<sensae> brb, restarting X
<Dr_willis> amazing how cheap HDs are these days  :)
<Dr_willis> more amazing how fast i fill them up
<sensae> -sigh-
<kiefer> Lmao, I remember buying a PC back in the day with a 500mb Hdd.. DOS used to pwn..
<FaiDillinGer> has anyone got a clue on how activating numlock when Xorg starts ??? please ?
<sensae> Does anyone know what command in xorg.conf binds the back / forward buttons?
<Dr_willis> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<FaiDillinGer> thx Dr_willis
<ScorpKing> sensae: i wouldn't go for maxtor. it makes up for 85% of the failed disks i get
 * kiefer will brb
<Dr_willis> i must be the only person that uses the extra mouse buttons for stuff OTHER then forward/back in the browser. :)
<sensae> ScorpKing: Really? Maxtor are literally Seagate drives. They both come from the same shops.
<sensae> Dr_willis: What do you use em for?
<Dr_willis> sensae,  grenades and medpacks in games. :)
<Dr_willis> ive never used them for forward/back in any os. heh
<Dr_willis> actually on windows i got one set for teamspeak chat also.
<ScorpKing> sensae: i didn't know that. most maxtor drives i see are a lot thinner that seagate so i don't think it's that much the same. ;)
<ScorpKing> than*
<sensae> Dr_willis: lol, well of course. I'm just used to it in Firefox
<Dr_willis> one wonders wher the parts for the hds come from..
<Dr_willis> and how these different companies can do that much differently.
<kiefer> DrWillis i couldnt care less, my mate works in a dell warehouse, hehe :) free stuff ftw!
<sensae> ScorpKing: Well, I may be off about being in the same shops, but that's what I had heard working in a computer shop, and they generally looked exactly the same. I know for a fact Seagate owns Maxtor.
<scott25> would it be bad to open my computer case while it is on
<Dr_willis> scott25,  not if you are carefull.
<kiefer> scott25: yes it would be bad :)
<sensae> scott25: You just have to be very careful
<Dr_willis> But if its never been open befor.. i would power down. and UNPLUG it from the wall
<kiefer> scott25: always remember to wear a static electricity bracelet when opening a PC :)
<Dr_willis> if its never ever been opened befor.. you proberly are due for a good dusting out also.
<SlimeyPete> I know people who run PCs with the case permanently open
<sensae> scott25: If in doubt of yourself, turn it off
<SlimeyPete> they tend to wind up full of biscuit crumbs and tobacco
<scott25> well if i randomly disconnect you will know i wasn't careful enough
<Dr_willis> I find dead flys and moths in mine. :)
<kiefer> SlimeyPete: my desktop hasnt had its case on it since the day i got it lol
<sensae> kiefer: I've never found an absolute need for an anti-static wristband. You just have to ground yourself on the case first
<ScorpKing> sensae: well, that's just my opinion. i still work in a computer shop ;)
<kiefer> sensae: true, i got one for free, so i wear ir anyway lol
<SlimeyPete> yeah, no need for a bracelet, just touch the case.
<kiefer> it*
<Dr_willis> stick your tounge to the power supply for 20 sec! :)
<kiefer> ...at a M$ convention believe it or not..
<kiefer> LMFAO
<sensae> kiefer: If I had one I got for free I'd wear it
<mefisto__> this is driving me nuts. what determines the kdm login screen resolution? I've edited xorg.conf to only have 1280x1024, but kdm still displays at 1024x768
<kiefer> Sensae: Hehe, Yup :)
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  you did restart the X server after changing that file?
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace
<mefisto__> of course. I even did a full reboot
<Dr_willis> stand on your head while rebooting? ;)
<sensae> So, does anyone know how I can change what mouse buttons do back / forward?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there's a kernel option vga=xxx that you can change that i think
<ScorpKing> sensae: i've seen mounse button config options on google when i searched for the settings of a ten button mouse once
<ScorpKing> mouse*
<kiefer> DrWillis: ive found standing on my head solves nothing.. except for what my pc looks like upside down :)
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: and it would be vga=1280 1024 ?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: one sec. i might have bookmarked the link
<scott25> the hard drive is maxtor... does that tell me which type i need to buy
<ScorpKing> scott25: now you know why it doesn't work anymore ;)
<scott25> but it doesnt tell me if it is ide or sata
 * kiefer will bbs, (Need to goto uni office to pay some fee's tee-hee)
<ScorpKing> scott25: ide will be a 40pin connection and sata a thin red or black connection
<scott25> can i unplug it while in livecd
<matisse> crimsun: "Audacity doesn't support PulseAudio, nor Esound for the moment. You'll have to kill pulseaudio before you use this application."   this cant be the solution ...
<Psycoshot> Hey, Kubuntu has problems detecting my Logitech USB headset. Does anyone know why?
<matisse> :-)
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<mefisto__> thanks ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> yw
<ScorpKing> scott25: no
<FaiDillinGer> yo. i got an external usb harddrive that is constantely pluged in to my computer. but it is not mounted automatically when i boot kubuntu. (the auto option is set in fstab). anyone got a clue on how to solve this problem ? thx
<sensae> Yes! I got my mouse working
<ScorpKing> :) hehe
<sensae> the only thing wrong is that when I middle lcick it will load random URLs instead of giving me a scrolling orb
<scott25> i guess i will turn off my computer and take it out and ill come back here on a laptop if i can't figure out the type
<ScorpKing> i have to go. the weather is getting bad and i don't feel like having my box struck by lightning. nite guys. have fun
<FaiDillinGer> good nite
<matisse> crimsun: thanks for the help, but at the moment I won't try pulseaudio. it really has nice feature, but "never change a running system" :-) Would be to much patchwork I think
<sensae> Does anyone know how I can change what my middle mouse button -does- in Firefox?
<matisse> sensae: it was possible to choose, but now in Vers. 2.x it isn't possible
<sensae> Argh
<matisse> sensae: but you can change the behavior in about:config
<matisse> search for "middlemouse"
<sensae> Ah, that should work. Thanks
<sensae> For some reason it redirects to a different page, it's rather random and I'm not sure wtf it thinks it's doing, lol
<matisse> about:config redirects you ?
<sensae> No, middle mouse
<matisse> ahh
<matisse> i know
<sensae> I'm not sure what it does. Right now middle mouse goes to bash.org, lol
<matisse> it does a google lucky search with your clipboard content
<sensae> Ahh
<sensae> middlemouse.contentLoadURL is what controls it
<matisse> change middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<matisse> right
<sensae> Is there any way to set it so I get a scroll ball?
<matisse> like in Iexplore ?
<matisse> :-)
<sensae> Yes, and in Firefox on Windows
<Mach3> I finally got the official nvidia driver installed on my system (thanks to envy), now i want to try out some of these "desktop effects" that i should be able to use now.   How do I actually get the effects to work? I see a config utility for them, and under the "Actions" tab there are lots of keyboard shortcuts, but none of these work.  What needs to be done?
<matisse> i dont think that its possible
<sensae> Bah, I was afraid of that. Oh well, I can live without it I guess
<mefisto__> sensae: in preferences, advanced, general tab > "use autoscrolling
<matisse> cool
<sensae> Thanks much, that works.
<rkvirani> yay
<rkvirani> I got my BT mouse working on my powerbook in kubuntu :D
<rkvirani> right click!!!
<atomicpotato> a bittorrent mouse? awesome
<rkvirani> atomicpotato: no lol
<rkvirani> Bluetooth
<atomicpotato> (that was the sound of a joke going over your head :-P)
<rkvirani> nohey mhey man, I've heard worse alright, there are some users that are clue less
<rkvirani> konqueror i s soo slow
<rkvirani> actyually my entire computer is slow running linux
<rkvirani> isays the CPU is running at half all the time
<rkvirani> 700mhz
#kubuntu 2009-01-26
<KDesk> Is possible to transfer AAC audio files from Amarok to an iPod?
<jammen33> yes
<jammen33> i believe so
<KDesk> I can't...
<jammen33> is it drm protected?
<Dr_willis> 'protected' what a 'positive' term... it really 'protects' me :)
<Dr_willis> DRR - Digital RIghts Restricted
<Dr_willis> :)
<mefisto__> speaking of drm... in Xorg.0.log I see lots of references to drm. is this ati trying to "protect" me, or something other than digital rights management?
<kaddi> is there a known bug for the otr-plugin and kopete in kde4?
<vital> mefisto__: Direct Rendering Manager
<mefisto__> vital: thanks, that makes more sense
<compilerwriter> Can anybody tell me a quick and dirty way to select a certain set of pages in okular to print out of a document?
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: you mean not a range (eg pages 3-12)?
<compilerwriter> actually mefisto__ a range will do.  I am scanning through the Okular handbook now, but am not finding anything yet.
<compilerwriter> I have not used okular much on many multipage documents.  It is also rare that I print anything from it period, but this time it would really be useful.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: when I click the print button, it's in the options. print all, or pages from _ to _
<compilerwriter> Thanks mefisto__
<carol> Ola
<carol> Ola
<carol> ninguem responde??
<lovre> hi all
<hubar> hi there!
<lovre> i have problems with sound. WHen i watch a flash movie in firefox, for example on youtube, it plays sound, but the suddenly it just stops, and nothing is heard anymore, not even in amarok. I have to restart x to get sound back. What is happening?
<juacom99> ups
<juacom99> i delet the kmenu panel :S
<juacom99> and i can get i back
<lovre> juacom99: do you use kde4?
<juacom99> yes
<juacom99> this is the first time i use it in fact
<lovre> juacom99: you removed the kmenu icon that pops up the main menu?
<juacom99> i was using the the old one
<juacom99> yes
<juacom99> can i bring it back?
<lovre> sure
<lovre> juacom99: right click on the tray and select Unlock Widgets
<lovre> juacom99: then click right click again, and select Add widget
<lovre> juacom99: there in the list find the kmenu and click Add widget
<lovre> juacom99: thats it i spose
<mefisto__> lovre: what version of the flash plugin do you have?
<juacom99> that bring me aonly the k menu
<lovre> mefisto__: how do i check this?
<juacom99> not the full panel :S
<lovre> juacom99: you can find panel in that list too
<lovre> juacom99: and other things if you removed them, everything is there
<lovre> juacom99: just add widgets as you want
<mefisto__> lovre: go to about:plugins in firefox, listed under shockwave flash
<lovre> mefisto__: is this it:Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<lovre> mefisto__: i have two listed, Shockwave Flash, and FutureSplash Player
<juacom99> i can't find the panel you said :S
<mefisto__> lovre: yes, you have flash 10 plugin
<juacom99> i found the systray
<juacom99> one call pager
<juacom99> i cna't add
<juacom99> and de task menu
<lovre> juacom99: pager is not systray, its just buttons that swith between desktops
<juacom99> i gount 3
<juacom99> *found
<juacom99> that 3 i mention
<lovre> juacom99: its called Task Manager
<juacom99> ok
<lovre> mefisto__: any idea?
<khalidmian> what happened to games arnt there any games in kubuntu
<mefisto__> lovre: I don't know what's wrong with sound in flash, but instead of restarting X, you can restart alsa (and any app using it will be killed) with: sudo alsa force-reload
<khalidmian> needs the sudo command to get vlc player
<khalidmian> atleast help on that pls
<kaddi> khalidmian: i was as suprised as you, when i noticed that the games were missing, you can simply install them via adept
<kaddi> and there are loads and loads of games :D
<khalidmian> kaddi: i thought somegames came as default but it seems not so in kubuntu
<kaddi> i seem to recall as well that this has been the case in earlier version, but apparently not any longer
<kaddi> how did you install vlc?
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install vlc
<hubar> Question, how do I set up pulse audio on my kubuntu 8.1? It keeps complaining that connection refused.
<kaddi> khalidmian: hmm.. i ain't a kubuntu-guru either... have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it? (typical windowsapproahc. :D )
<kaddi> else, you could check if you find vlc in your /usr/bin folder and check the permissions on the file
<juacom99> is there any way
<Makuseru> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<juacom99> to change top up panel down?
<JohnFlux> hubar: I had that once and rebooted.  that solved the problem
<hubar> JohnFlux: hmm that sounds easy :)
<kaddi>  khalidmian:  else, you could check if you find vlc in your /usr/bin folder and check the permissions on the file
<JohnFlux> hubar: sorry I can't help any more than that :)
<hubar> I did it once under my old ubuntu 8.1.
<hubar> (I mean reboot)
<hubar> But it doesn't work anymore. :( (With kubuntu)
<JohnFlux> hubar: dunno sorry
<mefisto__> hubar: is there a reason you need pulseaudio?
<khalidmian> hubar: yeah why do u need pulse audio lol
<hubar> mefisto__: not anything in particular, do you have any other things to recommend?
<libervisco> Anyone trying 4.2 RC?
<libervisco> and having plasmoids cause plasma crashes and forgetting settings?
<khalidmian> hubar: what did u want to use pulse audio for
<dtchen> hubar: you need to install all the recommended pulseaudio bits (including policykit) and configure arts/phonon to use esd mode
<Adola> Is there anywhere I can get some epsxe help?
<hubar> dtchen: err, PA was easy to install and get it to work under ubuntu, :( So what is a good sound server program for KDE?
<dtchen> hubar: phonon does an admirable job by default
<dtchen> that said, phonon certainly is capable of using xine-lib or GSt configured to PulseAudio
<hubar> dtchen: The reason I use PA is I no longer was bothered by annoying error message that said "XXX is using this device / This device is locked". Can phonon do that?
<Omikane> With RAM when it says something like PC5400 or PC6400 what does that mean?
<mgroman> !ohmy | Omikane
<ubottu> Omikane: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Omikane> What?
<Omikane> !ohmy | mgroman
<ubottu> mgroman: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<dtchen> hubar: phonon isn't really a sound server.
<hubar> Obviously RAM had become a dirty word. :)
<dtchen> hubar: it's up to phonon's backend to handle that, be it xine-lib or GSt
<Omikane> I see...
<Omikane> lol
<hubar> dtchen: What is GSt?
<hubar> Gstreamer?
<dtchen> hubar: of course, xine-lib and GSt both can use oss, alsa, pulseaudio, esound, etc.
<dtchen> yes
<hubar> hmm...
<mefisto__> linux sound is not complicated at all...
<dtchen> mefisto__: depends how you look at it: http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/linuxaudio.png
<mefisto__> dtchen: my new desktop background!
<kaddi> if i had to make this kind of pictures which program would be the best? :D
<dtchen> kaddi: graphviz, specifically, dot
<khalidmian> damn i forgot the place from where one can make kopete auto login/start
<khalidmian> pls help i think i have new kopete version cant find auto start
<mefisto__> khalidmian: settings, configure, behavior. turn on "connect automatically"
<khalidmian> mefisto__: would that be the same as setting initial status:online
<khalidmian> mefisto__: as i cant seem to find connect auto
<khalidmian> mefisto__: i am on ver 0.60.82 in kopete
<mefisto__> khalidmian: I have 0.60.2
<cjae> Hi what the quick command to set KDE back to default sudo mv ~/.kde or something like that I really messed up my panel
<mefisto__> khalidmian: maybe there's something in account settings?
 * cjae should have locked widgets
<khalidmian> mefisto__: looked everywhere no option for auto connect just a setting for initial status
<Anarch> kdesudo not found on fresh install of kubuntu-desktop onto an existing Gutsy.  Tips?
<mefisto__> cjae: sudo mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.backup (which renames .kde to .kde.backup) but do that when not logged in to kde
<mefisto__> Anarch: I think kdesudo came with hardy. is there kdesu ?
<Anarch> mefisto__: checking ...
<Anarch> mefisto__: kdesu is a symlink to kdesudo under Gutsy kubuntu.
<mefisto__> Anarch: tried installing it?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Yes, but it's already up-to-date.  So I did --reinstall, and now I'm about to check the result after reboot.
<Anarch> mefisto__: BTW, this is coming up because I'm trying to fix the screen rez.  Of course, what I'd really like to do is fix it by editing a config file, but I've never found the text file in which KDE stores its default rez.  (I'd better fix kdesudo anyway though.)
<Anarch> mefisto__: Same problem after --reinstall then reboot.
<mefisto__> Anarch: does the file /usr/bin/kdesudo exist?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Yes.  /usr{,/X11R6}/bin/kdesudo are hardlinks of the same file.
<orest> hi guys
<Tinason> kde 4.2 is released tomorrow. how long b4 it hits repositories?
<mefisto__> Anarch: don't know if it will make any difference, but you could maybe try downloading the deb and installing that way: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/kdesudo/download
<Anarch> mefisto__: Well, it's a thought ... I'll probably try it ... but it'd also be super-cool to know how to change the kubuntu-desktop screen resolution by editing a config file, because doing that with sudo will Just Work.  Any idea in what file that resolution is stored?
<mefisto__> Anarch: I think it's just xorg.conf but that is not specific to kde. you already have ubuntu/gnome installed right?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Yes, Gnome is installed and already knows that I want 1280x1024.
<Anarch> mefisto__: I've had this problem continuously since Feisty: every reboot requires fixing screen rez by hand.  The problem of kdesudo not working is new.  kdesu does work under Feisty.
<jonathan__> Mmm What do I need to install to access this pc from my Windows' on my laptop to get files and all?
<ohhai> Hi, I'm running ALSA 1.0.17 on my Kubuntu 8.10, 32 bit, which in turn runs on my ASUS W3J laptop with HD-Audio Intel card that is identified as AD198x. In most of the settings for alsa-base I get situation 1) sound output working, but no sound input. The only time when sound input seems to work is with the 2) "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack", but then, ironically, sound output stops working. My laptop has only two jacks (one for microphone,
<mefisto__> Anarch: so you can set the screenrez but it is lost after reboot?
<orest> hi guys, sorry if this is not the right channel, how can i program java for my mobile?
<Anarch> mefisto__: On Gutsy I can't set the rez at all because the only way I know to do it is a GUI that fails because kdesudo fails.  On Feisty, I can set it, but it is lost on reboot.
<mefisto__> Anarch: krandrtray is a panel applet that lets you change resolution
<Anarch> mefisto__: I'll try that.  BTW, I'm trying Konsole:`kcontrol &`,
<Anarch> mefisto__: wait ... actually, I'm trying `sudo kcontrol &` in an xterm,
<laptop> favor -- im using kubuntu --- any site for compaq v3617tu driver for WiFi -- hard to find one
<Anarch> mefisto__: and that gets me the config screen, but when I "change" resolutions, nothing happens.
<mefisto__> Anarch: does /etc/X11/xorg.conf have any resolution settings in it?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Section "Screen" lists many settings from 256x256 up to 1280x1024; 1280x1024 is first, and nothing anywhere in the file suggests that 1024x768 should receive preeminence.  This is why I believe there's some other text file determining it.
<Anarch> mefisto__: `apt-cache search krandrtray` -> ""
<laptop> [22:11] <laptop> favor -- any driversite for kubuntu ---  compaq v3617tu driver for WiFi -- hard to find one -- sorry im a newbie
<khalidmian> why cant i see other parties cam on kopete
<LinuxHack3r> Katapult for kde4...anything?
<Omikane_> I just installed a 20" display and for some reason it's cutting off the left side of the screen. the res is 1680:1050
<mefisto__> Anarch: krandrtray is probably already installed. I think it's part of kcontrol, and you said you have that
<JohnFlux> LinuxHack3r: don't think so
<LinuxHack3r> JohnFlux: Any alternative?
<mefisto__> LinuxHack3r: alt-F2, pretty much the same functionality
<LinuxHack3r> mefisto__: For the most part...correct.
<mefisto__> LinuxHack3r: I read somewhere that the katapult dev intends to retire it and contribute to whatever the alt-F2 thing is called if some katapult functions are missing
<Anarch> mefisto__: Yes, krandrtray is installed.  However, with KControl I got an interseting error cascade at <http://paste.ubuntu.com/109640/>.  `locate displayconfig
<Anarch> mefisto__: does find stuff; so does `man displayconfig`; experimenting ...
<LinuxHack3r> mefisto__: Cool...that'lll do ok. Katapult was cool..but if alt-f2 was to make it so that it reads the menu items...then ok. I just have added a few menu items and such..I'll just have to do something else though.
<juacom99> hi
<juacom99> does someone knows how to put the kmenu panel back down
<mefisto__> Anarch: displayconfig is the module that kde uses to change display settings. it should look the same whether it's from kcontrol, system settings, or started simply with "displayconfig"
<Anarch> mefisto__: Right, it does.  I ran it by hand ... and it nuked my rez down to 640x480, and after reboot no higher option is offered!
<mefisto__> Anarch: type kcmshell --list   to see all the available modules. to use them, kcmshell <modulename>
<Hiryu> how do you configure X?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Ahh, xorg.conf got nuked on the previous reboot.  Trying to restore.
<mefisto__> Anarch: I was just going to suggest looking for a backup xorg.conf (usually xorg.conf.20090126 or something with the date/time appended)
<Hiryu> there's no utility to configure X with??
<mefisto__> Hiryu: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Hiryu> mefisto__: didn't give me options to specify my max res, my drivers, etc
<juacom99> can anyone plese help me put my kmenu panel in the top down part of the screen with kde4
<Hiryu> I had to copy over my xorg.conf from debian
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/m6da93662
<mefisto__> Hiryu: there's kxgenerator but I've never used it
<mefisto__> Anarch: maybe kxgenerator is something worth looking into?
<Anarch> mefisto__: I'm saving all your suggestions and will try them, but I don't like these black boxes.  BBs are only useful if they Just Work; when they Just Fail, they're major work-stoppers.  I'm diddling xorg.conf now, guessing modelines.
<Anarch> mefisto__: The fact that my config got nuked down to 640x480 /MAY/ indicate that the default is truly in xorg.conf, but I can't tell.  The most recent backup the system saved is from 15 minutes ago.  I still really need to know about any text config files KDE keeps that'd allow me to do configuration with vi instead of these failing GUIs.
<mefisto__> Anarch: gtf 1280 1024 60   will give you correct modelines for 1280x1024 @60
<Anarch> mefisto__: Thank you ... I suspect I need @50, based on how the GUI behaved when I tried to take it up to 1280x1024.
<cjae> anyone catch my pastebin
<Anarch> mefisto__: /me reads `man xorg.conf` to find out what "gtf" means ... "get this fixed" maybe.
<Anarch> mefisto__: Pattern not found
<juacom99> cjae: i read it buy i don't know what could be
<mefisto__> Anarch: gtf apparently is generalised timing formula
<Anarch> mefisto__: Interesting that it wasn't mentioned in `man xorg.conf`.
<Anarch> mefisto__: Too late now ... rebooting with a mad savage hack of a restored xorg.conf ...
<Anarch> mefisto__: Not unexpectedly, this hack brought me back up with KDM displaying 1280x1024, then KDE desktop reverting to 1024x768.  This is what used to happen on Feisty.  I conclude that KDE has its own file telling which rez I want, and I haven't found where that file is.
<hubar> question, where do I change the setting for kubuntu power management?
<hubar> I wanna change the setting for when laptop lid closed.
<mefisto__> Anarch: could I see your xorg.conf ?
<khalidmian> cant see my friends cam via yahoo plugin in kopete any help?
<cjae> I must just be an issue with plasma because it seems to be an issue on another distro and my good, good copy of xorg does't work either
<cjae> s/I/It
 * cjae sets up twinview again
<khalidmian> also wants to know how to dcc
<Anarch> mefisto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109652/
<mefisto__> Anarch: I had that problem (kdm correct rez, kde wrong) on my previous ati card. putting in a "Display" subsection with Virtual 1280 1024 fixed it
<Anarch> mefisto__: Strange ... I thought I already did that.  See <http://paste.ubuntu.com/109652/> line 128.
<Anarch> mefisto__: I'm wandering thru ~/.kde, a maze of twisty passages, all different ...
<mefisto__> Anarch: that's the subsection I had in my old xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/109653/
<madraykin> I just upgraded to jaunty (I know it's unstable :P ) .. but my sound doesn't work. I get an error message saying the alsa device won't work. Is there a way to configure my sound card?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Not seeing a significant difference between yours and mine.  I suspect that some black box observed the hack in your config and changed a ~/.kde file, for which I am still searching, like a character in a play by Beckett.
<tom_> hello
<Anarch> mefisto__: WOOHOO I FOUND IT!!!  <~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc> specifies the config!
<mefisto__> Anarch: well done! but does it have any effect?
<Anarch> mefisto__: Note that this doesn't solve the problem of kdesudo being "not found" when it's obviously there and in /usr/bin of all not-not-findable-in places, but still, this is Good, if it survives a reboot.
<Anarch> mefisto__: I'll let you know ...
<hubar> hmm Can anyone help?
<tom_> maybe ubar
<Firefishe> How do I negate the Kubuntu splash screen at startup?
<tom_> up arrow to top is kubuntu down arrow to bottom is xp?
<mefisto__> Firefishe: you mean you don't want any splash screen?
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  Correct.  I prefer to watch the output, rather than the progress bar.
<tom_> whoops negate i was thinking negotiate
<Firefishe> turn off the kubuntu progress bar
<Firefishe> at startup
<Firefishe> nosplash in /etc/fstab on the proper line?
<Firefishe> or in  /grub/menu.lst?
<mefisto__> Firefishe: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find # defoptions=splash   and remove "splash" from default kernel options
<mefisto__> Firefishe: then when it's saved, sudo update-grub
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  Thank you.  And just add it again if I want it back?
<mefisto__> Firefishe: then check menu.lst to make sure update-grub changed all your kernel lines to not include "splash"
<Anarch> mefisto__: Yes, editing ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc worked to change my per-user screen rez.  Also, another clue I found and saved many moons ago: /etc/usplash.conf contains the /default/ screen rez for the system startup.
<mefisto__> Firefishe: yes, anything in that defoptions line will be added to every kernel line in grub, but you have to "update-grub" after editing
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  K.  And Anarch:  Informative, I hadn't knownt hat.
<Firefishe> that
<mefisto__> Anarch: good info. splash resolution gave me a headache with my old vidcard also
<tom_> what can I do to make a printer work on a network like it does in windows xp
<ohhai> How do I get Linux Kernel Sources (required by ALSA)?
<hubar> Where do I change the setting for kubuntu power management?
<tom_> system preferences power management
<khalidmian> cant see my friends cam via yahoo plugin in kopete any help?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: port forwarding in your router for the port kopete is using
<hubar> tom_: Where is that?
<hubar> tom_: system prefs only exists in ubuntu.
<khalidmian> hubar: under computer/system settings
<tom_> yeah i got ubuntu
<hubar> khalidmian: hmm
<hubar> khalidmian: I don't have it.
<truetothegame> try using kde-power-manager
<truetothegame> you can change from dynamic to preformance
<mefisto__> khalidmian: look at the 2nd question in troubleshooting http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=kopete webcam support
<hubar> that command doesn't exist either. :(
<hubar> kde-power-manager..
<hubar> Can you look it up?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: 'http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=kopete webcam support'
<truetothegame> kde-guidance-powermanager
<truetothegame> or kde-guidance-power-manager
<khalidmian> hubar: do u have a small battery icon in tray on right
<truetothegame> not kde-power-manager
<truetothegame> srry
<mefisto__> khalidmian: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=kopete%20webcam%20support
<hubar> khalidmian: yes I do
<hubar> khalidmian: I just wanna set it to suspend when I close lid. :(
<truetothegame> right click it and see if it says cpu policy
<khalidmian> hubar: double right click on battery icon
<truetothegame> then click the powersave option same result
<hubar> hmm, there must be a configuration tool that I can use to configure that...
<truetothegame> if you want to save battery life while using the actual os use dynamic
<truetothegame> if you have it pluged in use preformence
<hubar> hmm nothing happened.
<hubar> I double right click it.
<khalidmian> single right click?
<khalidmian> left click?
<khalidmian> anything?
<khalidmian> on bat icon
<hubar> and kde-guidance-p-w doesn't exist either.
<hubar> khalidmian: Yeah a small menu pulled up
<truetothegame> double click on battery icon or kde-guidence-pm and then at the bottom it says that and click suspend
<khalidmian> what about left click
<truetothegame> download it do hAVe 8.10
<truetothegame> kubuntu
<hubar> Yeah I know it has suspend option...
<hubar> lol
<hubar> left click worked.
<truetothegame> the package is available online
<truetothegame> if you dnt
<truetothegame> have it
<hubar> hmm what is that guidance pm gui called?
<truetothegame> kde-guidance-powermanager
<truetothegame> i think
<truetothegame> i was drunk when i researched it
<hubar> That is GUI executable's name or package name?
<keke> 2pac
<Anarch> pa #apache
<hubar> hmm
<truetothegame> package but it should install the gui i think but i havent checkjed you could also use powersave or kpowersave
<hubar> kde-guidance-powermanager - A frontend to HAL's power features for KDE (dummy package)
<hubar> dummy?
<truetothegame> kpowersave does the same thing as kde-guidance-powermanager
<truetothegame> what about 2pac
<TraceRoute> would it be possible to make a symbolic link to /dev/sda1 (NTFS) partition and have ushare to be able to access files from it?
<truetothegame> download the other package mentioned in the same website or download kpowersave
<truetothegame> idk trace
<truetothegame> knoppix will let you do it though
<hubar> ahha here we go
<hubar> kpowersave - HAL based power management applet for KDEkpowersave - HAL based power management applet for KDE
<hubar> sneaky bastard, finally found it.
<truetothegame> you could even transfer files from one partiton to another or one hardrive to another
<hubar> Gonna go to bed now, nite all!
<truetothegame> gj
<truetothegame> good nite enjoy
<keke> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/58717
<Firefishe> I"m editing  my /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  Can someone tell me what this does, and what `quiet' means?: # defoptions=quiet splash
<keke> irc://irc.abzorbed.net/abzorbed
<tom_> if u screw it up will not boot
<keke> irc://irc.abzorbed.net/abzorbed
<tom_> the only thing i changed was default = 6 or somethin like that made xp boot if nothing touched
<ohhai> I'm running Kubuntu 8.10, having compiled the latest ALSA driver, I have the input that comes to my Mic streamed directly to my headphones, with the actual system sounds/music I play being kinda muffled in the background. I was fiddling with the KMix, so maybe there's a way to fix this?
<DarkTan> i seem to have lost my title bars and the ability to enter data in to several programs under my main desktop and my vnc desktop
<DarkTan> how might i fix this?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: alt-
<mefisto__> DarkTan: alt-F2, then type: kwin --replace
<DarkTan> crap, can't use that either, guess i'll have to reboot and see if that work
<mefisto__> DarkTan: alt-F2 doesn't work?
<DarkTan> it works, but i can't enter text
<mefisto__> DarkTan: can you paste with the mouse?
<DarkTan> not sure, i'll try that
<DarkTan> ok that worked, thanks
<mefisto__> DarkTan: can you enter text by typing now?
<DarkTan> yep
<mefisto__> hmm
<DarkTan> and i got my title bars back
<dedikartiwa> gfgjf
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<mason> Could somebody help me to install kde 4.1.4?
<mason> I got kubuntu with kde 4.1.3, so I've never done this before...
<mason> Could somebody help me to install kde 4.1.4?
<mefisto__> Firefishe: did you get your menu.lst done?
<Firefishe> mefisto__: Yeah, it's done, but I can't reboot right now to test it out. :)
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  One thing that I'm wondering about.  If I kill the 'quiet' and leave the 'splash,' what will that do?
<mefisto__> Firefishe: quiet is supposed to suppress some messages (with or without "splash") so "spash" without "quiet" should give you the progress bar with some messages underneath it. you could also replace "quiet" with "verbose" but I think just removing "quiet" is the same as "verbose"
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  Thank you for that.  I'm now able to reboot and test it out.  I've always wondered how to configure this, so now is as good a time as any.
<mason> Could somebody help me to install kde 4.1.4?
<mason> I don't know how :'(
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  I'll get back to you and let you know how it went.
<Firefishe> mefisto__:  Thanks for your assistance.  Bye for now.
<mason> Anybody...?
<progmanos> hello
<mason> hi
<PseudoOne> hey :)
<mason> Do you think you could help me out?
<progmanos> perhaps
<mason> How do I install a new version of kde xD
<mason> I have no idea
<mason> I want to get kde 4.1.4
<mason> But I don't know how
<PseudoOne> I have a weird "crunch" sound playing in my system periodically that I dislike.  I checked through System Notifications but it is not there, and I don't know where to look for it. What should I do to disable it?
<progmanos> why use kde 4.1.4 when you could use 4.2 (which is more stable and feature complete)?
<mefisto__> mason: I don't have intrepid/kde4 and I've never done this upgrade, but I could try if you're willing
<mason> mefisto__: Sure, that'd be really cool. You'd have a better chance than me xD
<DaSkreech> mason: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<progmanos> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.4
<mason> 4.1.3
<progmanos> enjoy
<DaSkreech> mason: Hardy or Ibex ?
<mason> hoold on a second I think progmanos just kicked my ass in terms of not being an idiot xD
<progmanos> i would seriously skip 4.1.4 and upgrade to 4.2.  it's so much better
<mason> Is it the same way to upgrade?
<mason> Or is it harder?
<mefisto__> progmanos: can you tell mason how to do the upgrade to 4.2?
<progmanos> the link is in the chat header (or whatever you call it)
<progmanos> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<DaSkreech> Same way
<DaSkreech> progmanos: topic
<POKE53281> test
<DaSkreech> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<POKE53281> GOD DAMN YOU KONVERSATION
<ohhai> What's the best software for recording sound in Kubuntu?
<progmanos> thanks DaSkreech
<mason> I'm in 8.10
<mason> Does that mean it's not compiled?
<DaSkreech> mason: It is read the link http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<Anarch> ohhai: I use arecord
<mefisto__> ohhai: what kind of recording? are you creating music? do you need to do any processing to the recording? or you just want a simple recording of what your mike picks up?
<ohhai> mefisto__: I gotta know if my mike is working, and audacity seems not to provide the desired outcome under KDE.
<ohhai> (Internal Laptop Mike) =)
<mason> restarting x
<mason> I'll be right back to find out if it worked :)
<DaSkreech> That was a fast upgrade
<progmanos> Ardour is pretty good, although it's probably not written using the KDE API.
<mason> It didn't work :'(
<mason> I'm still on 4.1
<mefisto__> progmanos: ardour is overkill for just testing an internal mike
<progmanos> oh, nvm
<mefisto__> progmanos: but ardour is excellent
<DaSkreech> mason: That sounded like a very fast upgrade. What did you do?
<progmanos> mason: could you still me what you did?
<progmanos> tell*
<progmanos> lol
<progmanos> horrible typo
<mason> Wait, I'm gonna see the instructions I did first, just so I don't sound like an idiot if it was something stupid...
<mason> to "Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package," do I just do sudo apt-get remove koffice-data-etc.?
<mason> I don't think I have it, but I'm not quite sure xD
<progmanos> yes
<mason> Oooh
<mason> I know what I did wrong
<mason> Not saying though xD I'd be labeled the most idiotic imbecile here :P
<DaSkreech> I doubt ut
<DaSkreech> it
<DaSkreech> We do have a bot
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<mason> By the way, what does restarting x mean?
<mefisto__> mason: I think koffice-kde4 is what you want to remove, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<DaSkreech> mason: Logout then press alt=E
<mason> I know how, but what's it mean?
<DaSkreech> alt+E
<DaSkreech> mason: It means shutting down X and starting it back
<mason> X?
<mason> Umm
<DaSkreech> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mason> Aah
<DaSkreech> In UNIX everything is broken up into small parts
<mason> So, restarting X would be for when I don't need to restart the entire actual computer?
<DaSkreech> So your GUI is done by a program Which is called X
<DaSkreech> X.org in this case
<DaSkreech> mason: As long as it's in the GUI. Restarting X won't help your Web Server any but will give you nice fonts
<progmanos> Will the final version of KD
<progmanos> Will the final version of KDE 4.2 include support for Google Gadgets?
<mason> Since K is the desktop environment, I'd only need to restart X, right?"
<DaSkreech> mason: correct
<DaSkreech> progmanos: yes
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: remember my network card problem? seems it used ever so slightly older kernel and the cd itself already had also a newer one on it, so fixing the problem was easy.
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: See? :)
<DaSkreech> You  are aok now?
<progmanos> mason: how's the upgrade coming along?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: No further help needed now, and blogged about the solution, even.
<DaSkreech> oooh where?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: just my normal blog... tiny entry, http://lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/297-Kubuntu-8.10-Alternative-and-P5Q-Pro-network-card.html but maybe still enough to save someone some worry
<s0rg> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<mason> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109688/
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: does that mean that they have 2 kernels on the CD?
<mason> Trying to recover...
<DaSkreech> mason: sudo apt-get -f install
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: -7 gets installed, -9 is there too, yes.
<DaSkreech> Hmm thats probably a bug Lynoure
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I assumed something like that, as one would expect both of the install cds to have the same kernel version, kinda :)
<DaSkreech> yeah
<Ratchet> hey all
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest69708> im told that i need to replace pulse audo with E-sound to make second life voice work., how would i go this?
<mason> I think it's done.
<mason> I'm gonna try again now
<Guest69708> odd i could have swoen i typed the work about after go XD
<DaSkreech> ok
<progmanos> mason: if that didn't work, i know this  will... http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2006/04/16/dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-x-which-is-also-in-package-y/
<Ratchet_the_fox> im told that i need to replace pulse audio with E-sound to make second life voice work. how would i go about doingthis?
<mason> DaSkreech: I'm in 4.2!
<progmanos> nice
<mason> Sorry to sound ignorant and all, but WHY is 4.2 better? I like the theme :)
<mefisto__> it's 0.06 more than 4.14
<mason> mefisto__: Woah! You're right! Man, this 4.2 kde is ze shitz!
<mason> xD
<progmanos> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-beta2.php
<progmanos> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-rc.php
<progmanos> "For the 4.2 release, the KDE team has fixed literally thousands of bugs and has implemented dozens of features that were missing until now in KDE 4.2."
<mefisto__> is there a ppa for 4.2 for hardy?
<s0rg> Hi eveeryone
<mason> My desktop just totally bugged out on me.
<stdin> mefisto__: not for hardy
<mefisto__> what about a kde3 ppa for intrepid?
<progmanos> mason: what happened to your desktop?
<mason> progmanos: Oh, it fixed after I logged out. It was just a grey screen.
<Ratchet_the_fox> im told that i need to replace pulse audio with E-sound to make second life voice work. how would i go about doingthis?
<progmanos> mefisto__ : according to a commenter in reddit, the hardy packages will be ready for the official 4.2 release
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: No PPA for hardy
<progmanos> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7s35b/fyi_kde_42_is_much_better_than_kde_41/?sort=controversial
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: KDe 3 PPA for ibex exists
<progmanos> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7s35b/fyi_kde_42_is_much_better_than_kde_41/c079dgm
<progmanos> link the actual comment (reddit is cool!)
<DaSkreech> mason: What's going on?
<DaSkreech> hi jono
<mason> Huh?
<mason> Nothing.
<progmanos> mason: try lancelot for your menu
<jono> hey DaSkreech
<mason> Progamanos: What?
<Lynoure> Seems I have more questions: I created the Private encrypted directory during installation, but cannot see it anywhere. Where could it be?
<DaSkreech> mason: you got 4.2 ?
<mason> DaSkreech: Yep.
<DaSkreech> k
<DaSkreech> night
<progmanos> mason: lancelot is a new menu that's based on a no-click interface
<mason> progmanos: is it apt-getable?
<mason> nope...
<progmanos> it's part of kde 4.2
<progmanos> just add the widget to your panel
<mason> progmanos: Woeh
<mason> it's wierd xD
<mason> I'm not used to it and I think I just accidentally opened about three things...
<progmanos> you can change the settings.  right click the menu icon
<progmanos> and the go to Lancelot Launcher Settings
<mason> progmanos: How do I get the  temperature system monitor to work?
<patmanpato> im finding kde 4.1 quite slow on my machine, and a friend suggested i upgrade my nvidia drivers from 177.82 to 180.22, is there an easy way to do this?
<leon> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<leon> hi all
<leon> need some help.
<mason> hi
<leon> i'm using wubi and its installed to a diffrent partition than my WOW install.
<leon> is it posible to mount the other partions
<leon> ?
<progmanos> yes
<leon> how, if i may ask?
<mason> progmanos: Something messed up...
<leon> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mason> Is this the same as 4.1 where, if I log out with ctrl atl backspace, I'll lose all my updated desktop settings?
<progmanos> i don't think so
<mason> I'm gonna try it
<progmanos> why are you "logging out" with ctrl alt backspace?
<leon> progmanos: how disks and filesystem is nowhere to be found.
<progmanos> http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Automount-NTFS-Drive-in-UBUNTU
<progmanos> do you know which drive is slave or master?
<progmanos> do you have sata?
<mason> Sooo
<leon> its a sata in a laptop
<leon> only one harddrive
<mason> Does anyone know how I can get the System Moonitor for the temperature working?
<progmanos> leon: create a pastebin link using http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the output of fdisk -l
<leon>  wanna kick? Cannot open /dev/sda
<leon> ;; ;
<leon> >.<
<leon> but i know its the second partion on the first disk.
<leon> that help?
<progmanos> sorry, sudo fdisk -l
<mason> progmanos: How do I get myself to login as root?
<OxDeadC0de> mason you don't want to login as root, just use sudo
<progmanos> to KDE as root?
<progmanos> i don't recommend it
<progmanos> follow OxDeadC0de's advice
<mason> hmm
<mason> I need to get the hddtemp dameon to work (or something.... I'm pretty lost)
<OxDeadC0de> mason sudo apt-get install httpd
<mason> E: Package httpd has no installation candidate
<OxDeadC0de> sry, apt-get install apache2 .. if you want php, and mysql you may want to look into setting up an ubuntu LAMP
<OxDeadC0de> there's a program already on ubuntu i forget what it's called though that lets you install everything for apache/php/mysql with a single press of return
<OxDeadC0de> and mason, get used to "aptitude search some-program" (or use kpackage or adept depending on if you're in 4.2 or 4.1 respectively) (with some-program replaced with apache, mp3, whatever..)
<progmanos> lamp-server
<progmanos> it's under tasks in aptitude
<OxDeadC0de> I like aptitude :P
<mason> There's a serach option? woeh I had no idea xD
<mason> This makes things...
<mason> somewhat easier
<OxDeadC0de> way easy for me :P
<progmanos> yeah, aptitude rocks
<OxDeadC0de> lot better than going to some website, find the downloads page, navigate through ad's etc, finally get the archive, download it, clck open, walk through install process
<OxDeadC0de> move on to next
<progmanos> for some reason, synaptic, adept, and smartpm refuse to show realplayer (and certain other packages) as available for installation but aptitude does!
<mason> I'm getting pidgin xD I honestly do NOT like kopete
<OxDeadC0de> odd, for me synaptic always shows everything, don't use adept much except for updates sometimes (but in 4.2 it's gone replaced with kpackage i think)
<OxDeadC0de> lachniet? can't be.. can it?
<progmanos> i still have adept with 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> oh hmm, nvr mind then
<stdin> kpackagekit is the plan
<stdin> but it's under review currently
<patmanpato> i just installed kde 4.1 on my ubuntu8.10, now i hear 4.2 is coming out in the next few days... is it likely to be easy to update ?
<stdin> patmanpato: yes, probably available in intrepid-backports
<OxDeadC0de> patmanpato yes and by me a very recommended update (I'm nobody though, i don't work for ubuntu or anything)
<patmanpato> awesome :)
<patmanpato> im already in love with kde 4.1 after 30 mins
<patmanpato> it was interesting that upgrading from nvidia 177 to the 180 driver made a *massive* difference in kde 4.1
<OxDeadC0de> it kind of reminds me of windows in a way :| sad to say that, but I mean by all the bugs in it but it's still alright to use (4.1 that is.. 4.2 will have less bugs but I already know of a few that are being worked on or fixed and lots of untested stuff)
<patmanpato> well it was a massive massive leap from 3.5 to 4, so i'm guessing the kde team are doing alright considering the circumstances
<patmanpato> and considering microsoft has a lotttt of money to fund development :P
<OxDeadC0de> oh yea I have nothing bad to say about the devel team at all, I like em :P, just wish QT and all the apps were put through the ringer a bit more stringently (valgrind etc)
<OxDeadC0de> before calling it a release
<Lynoure> After installing there was a Restricted driver thingy asking me if I want one. I closed it. How can I get it back?
<patmanpato> i guess so :-)
<stdin> QT is Quick Time, Qt is the too kit
<OxDeadC0de> sorry, I should know that as I've been writing QGraphicsBlah a lot lately
<stdin> and Qt is put through QA before release, by Trolltech/Nokia
<patmanpato> is Qt pronounced "cutie" or "cute" ?
<OxDeadC0de> "cute"
<stdin> cute
<patmanpato> oh ok, ill keep it in mind so i dont sound like an idiot when talking about it :p
<OxDeadC0de> I'm sure they do, but i've already come acrossed numerous issues with variables being used in it under conditational circumstances without being initialized
<stdin> OxDeadC0de: in Qt code? where?
<OxDeadC0de> stdin mostly in their buggy qgraphics stuff
<OxDeadC0de> stdin can make valgrind logs easily enough
<stdin> valgrind isn't completely reliable
<OxDeadC0de> but I'm not using trunk so I won't bug them, because it may have been fixed
<stdin> but I think the QGraphics* stuff is begin developed more recently
<OxDeadC0de> it's no secret qgrahpics stuff is buggy :P, and that's what plasma is
<stdin> still, better than working in C code
<OxDeadC0de> yeah, and 4.5 will ROCK!!!
<OxDeadC0de> I can't get over it, the plasmoid I made for fun will be able to play youtube and other junk then
<Lynoure> How do I open Restricted Drivers Manager in Kubuntu, or is there no such thing?
<OxDeadC0de> Lynoure jockey-kde
<stdin> KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<progmanos> stdin: and gdb doesn't support reversible debugging yet
<progmanos> http://sourceware.org/gdb/news/reversible.html
<Lynoure> hmm, seems I cannot contact the xserver right now... better wait till the rsync ends, and fix that first
<mason> What's the apt-get command to reinstall?
<Lynoure> I think the rsync override my .Xauthority , as I did not think of that early enough.
<stdin> mason: apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<mason> stdin: Exactly like that?
<stdin> mason: replacing "<package>" with the package you want to reinstall
<mason> I know
<mason> apt-get--reinstall install kopete doesn't work...
<stdin> with sudo?
<stdin> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kopete
<mefisto__> why did they name it awesome? it's such an overused word these days, it makes it very difficult to google it
<toki> hey guys  would anyone know why i cant find "screens and graphics" in my options for main menu in 8.10
<afdal> allow ....
<afdal> helllowwww
<afdal> :D
<afdal> allow
<afdal> allow
<afdal> allow
<afdal> allow
<stdin> please stop that
<oobe> afdal, allow to you to
<mjbrooks> Is there a downgrade option to KDE 3.5? I'm getting tired of the bugs
<jillsmitt> i want to try create a programm with a graphical user interface in kubuntu 804 what can i use for it? what kind tools i have?
<Lynoure> I tried to use jockey-kde for activating the Ati proprietary driver, but it just would not activate it (kept showing it as not activated), does that mean a manual install is needed?
<noaXess> is there any kde4 tool that automatily disable/enable desktop effects if in battery/no battery mode?.. powermanager doe only dim my monitor..
<noaXess> or is there any other tool like powermanager that can disable desktop effects on battery mode?
<mefisto__> can anyone give me a clue about awesome, or point me to a howto somewhere?
<Lynoure> What _is_ awesome?
<mefisto__> a desktop environment
<mefisto__> or is it a window manager?
<mefisto__> whatever, it's an alternative to kde, gnome, xfce, etc
<noaXess> !info awesome | mefisto__
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic floating and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 504 kB
<jillsmitt> what ER modellers are actuil today (i am on kubuntu804)
<jillsmitt> ?
<mefisto__> noaXess: do you know how to use it?
<noaXess> mefisto__: no..
<noaXess> i'm searching for a laptop tool that automatically disable desktop effects on battery mode..
<william> Hallo,
<william> kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen HD manager zum Mounten von NTFS laufwerken ich in Kubuntu 8.10 nutzen kann
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<william> sorry not a problem
<SlimeyPete> :)
<william> could someone please advise which disk manager I can use in Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4
<william> I can't mount my NTFS drives.
<noaXess> !info ntfs
<ubottu> Package ntfs does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<noaXess> !ntfs | william
<ubottu> william: please see above
<william> is there some prog like in KDE3.5
<noaXess> william: hm.. normaly if the ntfs-3g tools are installed, you should only connect it and see it in dolphin
<arezey> is there a way to retrieve the kde3 kcontrol?
<william> noaXass: there is my problem I don't use dolphine I use crusader.
<william> I'd like to mound the drive so that it can be accessed from any browser
<rjb> I want a user who exceeds some limit of idle time while logged in to be automatically logged out, is there some simple way to implement that?
<rjb> BTW i mean (text-mode) remote logins via ssh, not window system login
<RurouniJones> ssh does have timeouts
<rjb> RurouniJones: I'm sorry, I can't find anything pertinent in man sshd_config
<rjb> perhaps you can recall what the option was?
<RurouniJones> ClientAliveInterval
<RurouniJones> Google and ye shall receive
<RurouniJones> ALso TCPKeepAlive might be of interest
<rjb> I don't think that does what I want, though
<RurouniJones> ClientAliveInterval and ClientAliveCountMax are what you are after
<rjb> iirc it's for checking whether the network connection is alive
<rjb> not about the user forgetting to log out
<rjb> (IIUC, even;-)
<jillsmitt> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<jillsmitt> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jillsmitt> what can i do?
<jillsmitt> (Kdevelop)
<rjb> (BTW it seems like the `autolog' package may have a solution)
<rjb> (`timeoutd' also seems promising)
<dmmainou> hi guys, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from terminal and says I need the libc header and the precompiled kernell. can anyone point me int which apt get ... thing I heed thanks...
<dmmainou> HI can someone help me to install the nvidia restricted drivers in terminal..... I have a blank screen
<dapper-daniel> you can install nvidia-180-kdernel-source via apt or aptitude
<dapper-daniel> it should bild the drivers for you
<SlimeyPete> or you can just install one of the nvidia-glx binary packages
<dmmainou> Ok so 'sudo apt-get nvidia-kdernel-source' ?
<dapper-daniel> the version number is important
<dapper-daniel> wait a second...
<dapper-daniel> nvidia-glx-177
<dapper-daniel> -173 or -180
<dapper-daniel> or -96
<dapper-daniel> this should then also install the right nvidia-kernel-source
<dmmainou> sudo  apt-get  nvidia-glx-177.80.22 ??? By the way I'm installing K 7.1 64 bit...
<dapper-daniel> i'm not sure about the .80.22
<dapper-daniel> try both with .80.22 and if you get an error try without
<dmmainou> I'll try 'sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-177'
<dapper-daniel> looks good
<jussi01> youll need an "install" in there...
<dapper-daniel> oh
<dapper-daniel> right apt-get install ...
<dmmainou> cant find the package
<dmmainou> found it .....  sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<dapper-daniel> so now to my problems with nividia:
<dmmainou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dmmainou> do I need to do anything else when it finishes?
<dapper-daniel> which drivers work with xen 3.3 and kernel 2.6.17.5?
<dapper-daniel> 180 an 96 give me just black screens
<dapper-daniel> compiling works fine
<dapper-daniel> and i'm also able to load the module
<dapper-daniel> but xorg then just shows a black screen
<dapper-daniel> any ideas?
<dmmainou> yes ... same problem...
<dmmainou> no ... If I install 8.1 it works briliantly but the bloody pvr I want to un only works in 7.1 at the moment.
<dapper-daniel> dmmainou: whats your problem?
<dmmainou> I want to install linuxmce which runs in 7.1 there is only an alpha version for 8.1.
<dmmainou> I think I will try mythbuntu and try to install Asterisk in parallel.... but I don't knw if one will crash the other....
<dmmainou> don't have enough knowledge.
<dapper-daniel> and what does not work with the nividia drivers?
<dmmainou> Asus p5n7a-vm when I install 7.1 I have a blank screen ... just cant boot unless it is in recovery mode.
<dmmainou> thus trying to install the drivers from terminal
<dapper-daniel> do you use "nivida" in /etc/X11/xorg
<dmmainou> I've tried both alternate cd's (64 &32) and both live cd's .
<dmmainou> I'm not sure what you mean....
<dapper-daniel> so you cant even install?
<jussi01> dmmainou: linuxmce has different repositories than us, we dont support it.
<jussi01> !linuxmce
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dmmainou> ok at this point in time I have NOT installed linuxmce
<dmmainou> I'm just trying to install 7.1
<dapper-daniel> and the live cd does not work right?
<dmmainou> the live cd works fine once I install it goes to a blank screen
<dapper-daniel> ok ok
<dmmainou> I presume it is the nvidia drivers....
<dapper-daniel> so you tried to install the nividia drivers
<dapper-daniel> you have to change the config for X
<dmmainou> yes through apt get and through compiling with no joy.
<dapper-daniel> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<dapper-daniel> there is a section drivers
<dmmainou> guys... 1 q.
<dapper-daniel> I think the problem is just that you have to tell Xorg to use the drivers
<dapper-daniel> thats all
<dapper-daniel> have you ever worked with nano (a small editor)?
<dmmainou> ok let me try to reboot the thing again...
<dapper-daniel> first you have to change the config!
<SlimeyPete> there's a script included in the nvidia-glx packages
<SlimeyPete> nvidia-config or nvidia-setup IIRC
<SlimeyPete> though in theory xorg should just auto-detect now
<SlimeyPete> (on Intrepid)
<dapper-daniel> dmmainou: are you still here?
<dmmainou> hi yes... the computers are on different rooms
<dapper-daniel> ok so edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dapper-daniel> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmmainou> what do I change there
<dapper-daniel> Section "DeviCE"
<dapper-daniel> driver should be "nvidia"
<dapper-daniel> not "nv" or "vesa"
<dapper-daniel> change this and exit with Crtl+X
<dapper-daniel> save changes Y
<dapper-daniel> and then just hit ENTER
<dapper-daniel> done?
<dmmainou> ok it does say nvidia
<dmmainou> done
<dapper-daniel> it already did say nvidia?
<dapper-daniel> or did you changed it?
<dmmainou> it already said... tried startx and said no screens found. could it be that it's sending the display to the HDMA/DVI port rather than the vga?
<juacom99> can anyone please help me, i'm new to KDE 4 and a have a porblem
<dapper-daniel> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dapper-daniel> and seach for Errors (EE)
<dmmainou> ...failed to initialize Nvidia Kernel module...
<dapper-daniel> ok what you can do to at least get Xorg running is change the driver to "nv"
<ubuntu> hi all, can i boot the live cd from my hard?
<ubuntu> without using cd
<dapper-daniel> dmmainou: something went wrong during the install
<adrian_> ubuntu and how do you want to do that?
<dmmainou> nothing seemed to go wrong on install
<dapper-daniel> ok try sudo modbrobe nvidia
<dapper-daniel> modprobe sorry
<dmmainou> well yes ... one of he nic cards was not recognized... but that's it
<hayig2000> can i do that?
<dmmainou> done  no responce
<dapper-daniel> good
<dapper-daniel> try startx again
<dmmainou> done 1 error EE nodevices detected
<hayig2000> changed my nickname
<dmmainou> no screens founs
<dapper-daniel> are you sure you have a nvidia card?
<dmmainou> yep.
<hayig2000> adrian_, can i do that?
<dmmainou> I think I'll pass on mce ... have you used mythbuntu?
<dapper-daniel> nope... i just installed mythtv on ubuntu
<adrian_> hayig2000: well nope.
<dmmainou> ok .... can I run myth tv and asterisk at the same time without crashing each other?
<dmmainou> I just want to manage my voip (been using trixbox) and my media in one box
<adrian_> hayig2000: but... You might be interested in one thing. Brb let me look
<dapper-daniel> should work i think
<adrian_> hayig2000: VMware Workstation Google for it, might fit your needs instead of doing magic
<dapper-daniel> for example i have xen mythtv samba and ftp server running on one server
<dmmainou> I've been using ubuntu for 3 months thats it.... not very experienced.... I haven't turned on my vista machine in 3 months yeeeey
<hayig2000> ok thanks for help
<dmmainou> ok that sounds lik me..... is it a server installation or a desktop plus packages.....
<juacom99> can anyone please help me, i'm new to KDE 4 and a have a porblem
<juacom99> i delet the kmenu panel
<jussi01> juacom99: the whole panel? or just the kmenu?
<dmmainou> juacom99 ... right click add pannel
<juacom99> the hole pannel
<juacom99> i did that
<juacom99> dmmainou but the panel i get is in the top up section of my screen
<juacom99> and i can't get it down
<juacom99> *drag
<dmmainou> doesn't matter then add the widgets you want... and then dragg it to wherever you want
<dmmainou> unlock it
<juacom99> is undragable :S
<juacom99> is unlockd
<hayig2000> adrian_, i was thinking about copying the conteants of the live cd to my hard, then set the grub kernal and initrd commandss
<dmmainou> dapper danniel> hey mate are there any weird things I should know to install mythtv?
<juacom99> *unlocked
<hayig2000> i did that but it stops at : waiting for root system
<juacom99> but stell i can't drag it
<adrian_> hayig2000: why would you want to do that for? is it a cafe pc or so?
<hayig2000> the cd is slower than hard
<morgan_> nessuno italiano?
<hayig2000> and i want to save my work if possible
<adrian_> so you can't just install it normally on the drive?
<dmmainou> add your widgets and gett the k menu et all dragging it down is the smaller part
<hayig2000> i can, but i am looking for the rescue system
<adrian_> hmmmmm
<socram> hola
<adrian_> hayig2000: try then "rescue linux distros"
<socram> soy nuevo en el kubuntu este
<socram> merece la pena o me recomendais otro en base linuz
<hayig2000> googe rescue linux distros?
<adrian_> i did send you a link thous are distros
<adrian_> that weights 10-20mb
<adrian_> they load fast
<juacom99> dmmainou: ok but i don't have a panel to add them to
<adrian_> and have lots of tools
<dmmainou> socram... ubuntu o kubuntu funcinonan a toda madre....
<dmmainou> juacom right click add panel... even if it shows in the top part
<hayig2000> adrian_,link?
<adrian_> you got it on your private
<adrian_> ?
<juacom99> i got a pannel in the top part
<hayig2000> yes thanks
<juacom99> woth all the widgets
<adrian_> try googling for the resuce disc that fits your needs hayig2000
<juacom99> what next?
<juacom99> *with
<socram> gracias lo malo es para instalar el gamba me hago la picha un lio
<dmmainou> no te entendi,,,,
<socram> mañana pregunto que devo ir a trabajar
<socram> gracias
<juacom99> dmmainou: hablas español O.o
<dmmainou> yes
<dmmainou> si
<dmmainou>  perdon
<juacom99> ja ja ja y yo hablandote en ingles XD
<dmmainou> no importa clickderacho add pannel
<dmmainou> aunque este arriva agregale los widgets que necesits....
<juacom99> si eso ya esta echo
<dmmainou> luego vez como le haces para arrastrarlo....
<juacom99> ese es el porblema
<juacom99> todo eso que me dices lo tengo echo desde ayer
<juacom99> pero no logro arastrarla
<dmmainou> ok pannel settings
<dmmainou> right click pannel settings
<dmmainou> se va a hacer grande...
<dmmainou> arrastralo
<dmmainou> luego cierras los settings
<dmmainou> ya.
<Adola> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juacom99> ok ya pruebo
<dmmainou> gracias ubott.... gracias por eso..... solo salio que los dos hablebamos espanol....
<dmmainou> happy to talk english
<Adola> This is an english channel
<Dr_willis> ubottu,  is a bot. :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. :)
<Dr_willis> ee
<Dr_willis> see
<Hellow> And you /really/ think that spanish-speaking people are going to understand us saying "This is an english channel"?
<Dr_willis> Hellow,  they seem to assume often that when i say ' No Hoblo'  that i CAN speak spanish......
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hellow> lol
<Adola> No, but someone knew.  This is not a general discussion channel >.> Use #kubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dmmainou> mate .... live in Oz these days a bit of spanglish once a blue moon should be ok.... its K related...
<dmmainou> anyway have mooved the conv to a private channel
<cjae> how come I can't install opera
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> cjae: opera rocks in ubuntu
<cjae>   its not listed anywhere in adept and cannot insall from command line either
<Dr_willis> Opera i in the 3rd party/assoicates repository
<Dr_willis> or go get it from the oprea web site
<wesley_> ive created a live usb, but i get boot error, someone knows how to solve this ?
<Dr_willis> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<Dr_willis> ## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
<Dr_willis> Partner repos have Opra - i belive. :)
<cjae> well I would like to keep my kde install as gnome free as possible that's why I am opting for opera over firefox
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  it will totally depend on the error
<Dr_willis> I finmd theres too many good gnome and kde apps to Limit myself to one or the other.
<ActionParsnip> cjae: i just find it a better browser than firefox, its a shame loads of websites dont like it
<ActionParsnip> cjae: you could always install firepup, it runs in its own little folder and is snappy and doesnt need the gnome rubbish
<wesley_> Dr_willis, the error says :Boot error
<juacom99> is there any web to download more widgets for kde 4?
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  sounds like the boot loader is either not installed right.. or confogured right..  thtas just one step beyond an error message saying "its broke' :)
<wesley_> strange, either way, gues should try create a live usb from a ubuntu live cd, because i cant believe the memory stick is broken
<cjae> is it because I have  kde 4.2 that opera is not availiable because I  have had all the repo's enabled for wuite some time
<wesley_> ive being creating them with usb-creator, worked, but till my little brother had the stick i needed to recreate it
<cjae> how do I make irc text bigger in konversation
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  some times it can be an annoyance gettting the usb sticks bootable .
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  you may want to tyr the 'unetbootin' tool also
<wesley_> should see what that does
<Dr_willis> I built my own '4 disrto' bootable thumb drive the other day. :) Ive learned a lot about syslinux
<Dr_willis> but im not sure what tool to boot the ubuntu boot usb thing uses.
<Dr_willis> YOu coul try manually setting up syslinux on the thumbdrive
<ActionParsnip> !usb | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wesley_> Dr_willis the strange thing is, ive used with succes usb-creator
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  so have i  and often the issue is getting the thumbdrive bootable the first time
<juacom99> cjae: get in Preferences->Konversation configuration
<Dr_willis> Ive had to manually run syslinux on a few of them after using that tool
<juacom99> cjae: go to font type
<juacom99> the firs one is the chat text
<juacom99> click in de checkbox
<juacom99> and click on the button
<wesley_> Dr_willis, i should try that to, because i need a live usb
<Dr_willis> Usage: syslinux [-sfr][-d directory][-o offset] device
<cjae> juacom99: thanks kindly
<Dr_willis> :)
<juacom99> np
<ActionParsnip> cjae: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=2747
<ActionParsnip> oops wrong channel
<cjae> he he
<RurouniJones> OO USER! GET IM!
 * RurouniJones grabs pitchforks and flaming torches
<cjae> RurouniJones: what wrong with OO
<Dr_willis> OOoo00
<Dr_willis> too many o's
<RurouniJones> Nothing, I just felt that since ActionParsnip appeared to have a moment of weakness we should capitalise
<cjae> besides having to agree to some crappy licence terms, I love that Sun is destrying MS cash cow
<cjae> ROFL
<Dr_willis> the "We still havent learned our lesson about annoying EULA  Elua" :)
<RurouniJones> I have also heard horror stories from the deep regarding the OOo codebase but I choose to remain in blissful ignorance
<Dr_willis> Aparently kde4 and OOoo3 has issues. :)
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: huh?
<RurouniJones> Nothing, just using you as comedy foil for my award winning routine *cough*
<Dr_willis> "Its the ActionParsnip  and RurouniJones  Show!"
<RurouniJones> Well when there (unusuall) no people screaming for help we gotta pass the time somehow
<RurouniJones> and god knows I don't do it by doing my homework
<ActionParsnip> oh thats cool B)
 * ActionParsnip passes an award for "best comedy ever" to RurouniJones
<wesley_> Dr_willes the usb stick got to flags: boot and lba
<Dr_willis> wesley_,  and is it using syslinux or grub to boot?
<wesley_> there are syslinux maps
<Dr_willis> check that syslinux.cfg exists and try reinztalling syslinux on the thing
<Dr_willis> Usage: sudo syslinux  /dev/device
<wesley_> does it install it then?
<Dr_willis> that will make sure syslinux is installed
<Dr_willis> your error 'Boot Error' sort of tells me that some how theres nobootloader on the device
<wesley_> can be, i almost bought a new usb stick from 16 gb for 20 euro, but i though i should fix that 1 gb thing
<juacom99> someone knows some web where i can download widgets for kde 4?
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org would be first place i would look
<juacom99> i already look there
<juacom99> but ther's so few :S
<Dr_willis> then i guess its to the GOOGLE...
<juacom99> i google too
<Dr_willis> Im not suprised that thers  so few
<juacom99> why?
<DexterF> hi
<juacom99> is not that new :S
<juacom99> hi DexterF
<Dr_willis> Becaus ekde4 is very much  'new' and  a work in progress
<DexterF> need debug symbols for kmail. what do i need to install?
<juacom99> it got like 4 month now dosn't it?
<Dr_willis> and 4 mo is still 'new'
<juacom99> well yes..
<deia> bom dia a todos
<DexterF> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_willis> !spiders
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spiders
<blu> I'm lookin' for yes man
<ActionParsnip> !roaches
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaches
<jessie> !bored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored
<jessie> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shadowhywind> hay all, having an issue. When ever i have kaffiene try to open anything (avi,mkv,mp3) it closes. Nothing gets reported on the console
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: does it happen with other media players?
<demarco> help. i run ubuntu 8.10 and my ATI Radeon 9600 will not recognize. Stuck in 800x600
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: mplayer seams to play ok, I think i might know the issue, my user was not part of the video group
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: hmm, strange how you didnt get any permission errors in terminal when you launched it there
<DaSkreech> Yo
<demarco> is there a command to default your video settings?
<wesley_> Dr_willes still here ?
<ActionParsnip> demarco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> demarco: use that to default the x server settings ( mouse, keyboard, display )
<demarco> back. running your suggestion
<ubuntu> ηελλο
<DaSkreech> !ru  | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi01> !gr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jussi01> hostmask DaSkreech :D
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> I just woke up give me a break
 * DaSkreech mumbles and goes for breakfast
<jussi01> heh
<demarco> ActionParsnip: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" only handles my keyboard on its menu screens
<demarco> ActionParsnip: is there a more specific command to target video?
<ActionParsnip> demarco: that command will default the video driver and settings too
<demarco> ActionParsnip: should i restart to see the change?
<khalidmian> can one get kubuntu jaunty via adept?
<khalidmian> or sudo?
<khalidmian> or does one have to dl the iso and burn it to dvd/cd and reinstall kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> demarco: might help
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<khalidmian> ubottu: do u recommend installing jaunty ? after all im in intrepid ibex which is not a LTS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SDFE> !intelligence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence
<tyler_d1> so I created a directory /media/SHARE on the client machine, and installed sshfs on the host machine. When I do sshfs user@host:/path/to/mount /media/SHARE on the client machine I am unable to browse to this share ??
<DaSkreech> tyler_d1: huh?
<blahjake> tyler_d1: are you running sshfs with sudo?
<blahjake> tyler_d1: if so, try adding: -o allow_others=true
<luis__> hello guys good morning
<luis__>  i like to ask for your help, i got a pc del pentium III is old, anyway, the thing is that it was working just fine but now everytime i turn it on appears this: Memory write/read failure at 097E5008, read 7917EA5 expecting 7E917E91 Decreasing available memory Diskette drive 1 seek failure Primary hard disk drive 1 not found Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility
<luis__> and if i hit F1 nothing happens
<afeijo> hey guys
<afeijo> how can I disable a user thru shell?
<luis__> can somebody help me pls???
<DaSkreech> luis__: This is before boot up?
<DaSkreech> afeijo: disable the password?
<luis__> no this is when i boot up
<afeijo> DaSkreech: yes
<luis__> never get to see nythng but that
<luis__> it was ook but suddendly happens this i just cant turn it on
<luis__> because of this
<gorgonzola> hello all, how can i install a package for jaunty in intrepid?
<afeijo> DaSkreech: usermod -L [user]?
<DaSkreech> luis__: I meant is this at the BIOS screen or after Grub
<luis__> i guess after grub
<DaSkreech> afeijo: That will do it
<afeijo> nice
<DaSkreech> luis__: ok then use a live CD and run a memory check sounds like you RAM is getting testy
<blahjake> luis__: that has to be your BIOS, it says hard drive not found
<luis__> i am sorry something things i dont get but this happens when i press power button it appears Dell and that stuff form the manufacturer and after that appears all that
<luis__> the thing is that i already place a live cd but it just stay there
<gorgonzola> what is the preferred method i i want to install a pckage for jaunty in intrepid?
<Raylz> any kde 4.2rc packages that are patched to this day available?
<Raylz> my packages from the rc version has not been patched since the release
<Raylz> have*
<luis__> DaSkreech i put the live cd again after awhile those phrases again so i hit F1 and it appear something weird, cursor is on left top on the screen and down the screen i got this: BUG: Int 14: CR2 ffffb0f0 EDI 00000 ebx 00000046 err 00000000  Stack: c011410e...
<blahjake> luis__: does it have multiple physical sticks of RAM?
<DaSkreech> luis__: You are set to boot from CD ?
<luis__> 2
<blahjake> luis__: try booting with only one in, if it fails, try with just the other
<luis__> ok
<zombor> is kubuntu set up to connect to SMB shares with the default install? I don't see "Connect to server..." under the Places menu?
<luis__> it work
<luis__> THANKS A LOT GUYS
<luis__> BI IT DIDT
<luis__> IDIDNT
<luis__> SORRY FALSE ALARM
<Raylz> blahjake: nice work decrypting kernel msges^^
<lawi> hi guys, anyone worked with aspeditor on mono?
<semistud2354> can anyone tell me whats the deal with amarok with mysql 5.1
<Raylz> semistud2354: u shouldnt use mysql 5.1 since its unstable
<franxexpo> ciao
<adrian_> hmmmm Can i connect throwards "Telnet" into a Windows XP machine ? (using Kubuntu console)
<Raylz> semistud2354: for more infos i recommend #amarok ;)
<gorgonzola> How can i install the jaunty version of a package under intrepid?
<demarco> help. tried to update my video drivers and am stuck in 800x600hell. keeps showing a display error at the startup of ubuntu. How can i solve this issue?
<johannes_> hi
<Raylz> hi
<gorgonzola> demarco: are the correct modes set in xorg.conf?
<demarco> hielp!
<johannes_> i ahve got weird graphic probs with the intel gma x3100 on kubuntu 8.10
<demarco> gorgonzola: how can i check?
<gorgonzola> demarco are yuo sure the kernel is loading your desired driver?
<johannes_> eg screen bright ness flickering and changing when i type
<johannes_> strokes in xfce
<gorgonzola> demarco what card yuo ahve?
<johannes_> could any body help?
<demarco> gorgonzola: no. i am novice to linux
<demarco> gorgonzola: ati radeon 9600
<gorgonzola> can you open a terminal?
<demarco> its open now
<gorgonzola> type fglrxinfo
<gorgonzola> demarco, what did fglrxinfo say?
<demarco> gorgonzola: X Error of failed requestL BadRequest (invalid request code or no such oper...)
<gorgonzola> i'm affradi that's above me :(
<gorgonzola> have you beeen able to start X?
<gorgonzola> ie, do you have a graphical environment?
<demarco> i have a user interface similar to safemode on windows. stuck at 800x600
<johannes_> hello? andy body into graphics, drivers?
<jillsmitt> http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=76039647pv6.jpg - why?
<gorgonzola> ok, seems yuor system is not using the correct driver
<gorgonzola> and it has reverted to mesa drivers.
<jillsmitt> gorgonzola: driver from the disk
<demarco> what do you suggest
<jillsmitt> gorgonzola: when i use compixe artefacts gone, but i dont need compiz
<gorgonzola> is this a first time install?
<jillsmitt> no of course
<gorgonzola> did you have the fglrx driver wroking before?
<gorgonzola> sorry, that's for demarco :P
<demarco> originally. yes
<jillsmitt> gorgonzola: i dont know, but how can i check it?
<demarco> tried to install drivers. i know things have gone awry since
<gorgonzola> demarco: i have a radeon card, and i have had a lot of trouble in the past setting it up, but that *should* have been fixed...
<DaSkreech> adrian_: try telnet
<gorgonzola> demarco: i could give you some pointer on how to fix it, but the optimal solution would to get kubuntu to install and use the correct driver. since i have not have to deal with that in a long time, my advive might no be up to date...
<demarco> fglrxinfo?
<gorgonzola> fglrxinfo is an app that comes with fglrx.
<demarco> located in synaptic package?
<gorgonzola> if it throws that error, most likley fglrx is not properly installed, or is not being loaded correcrtly
<Frozenball> Is Kubuntu stable?
<adrian_> DaSkreech: yeah i tryed /Telnet o [ip]
<adrian_> but it's like dead
<Raylz> Frozenball: debian stable?
<Frozenball> usable stable
<DaSkreech> adrian_: Know the port?
<Raylz> Frozenball: yes
<DaSkreech>  hi jono
<adrian_> mhmmmm the port should be 23 always
<Frozenball> I have heard it uses KDE 4.x, is this correct?
<Raylz> Frozenball: jep, it uses 4.1.4 but tomorrow 4.2 packges will be released
<Raylz> so you can upgrade
<demarco> i will format then :/
<Raylz> i hope so :)
<demarco> thank you for your help
<demarco> do you know what version of ubuntu has best graphical support?
<gorgonzola> demardco: wll, that should not be necesary.
<gorgonzola> i'm on intrepid and have had no issues...
<Raylz> Frozenball: im using 4.2rc packages and it runs rly well
<jono> hey DaSkreech :)
<gorgonzola> demarco: and in any case, solving this is not really hard...
<demarco> im on ubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> how are you jono?
<Tm_T> jono bono!
 * Tm_T hides
<jono> DaSkreech, last time I checked :)
<gorgonzola> demarco: and you did not get any message from the restricted drivers maanger?
<demarco> can i pm u gorgonzola?
<demarco> :(
<demarco> can i pm u gorgonzola?
<gorgonzola> demarco: yes
<nahy> i need to open file manager as root. i type kdesudo but it show nothing but an error thingy????!!!!
<mefisto__> about 3 times out of 10, boot process halts completely when kdm should start. I get a black screen and cannot switch to virtual terminal. I've tried many xorg.conf configs, with the same result, unless I don't load ati flgrx driver or do something that disables direct rendering (eg vesa driver or booting an older kernel that doesn't fully work with the fglrx driver) Any thoughts?
<nahy> i need to open file manager as root. i type kdesudo but it show nothing but an error thingy????!!!! am i mistyping something?
<mefisto__> nahy: well, what are you typing?
<nahy> i type kdesudo
<mefisto__> nahy: you're leaving out the file manager. eg kdesudo konqueror  or  kdesudo dolphin
<nahy> OK thank you
<vbgunz> I always get a launch error when trying to open ktorrent through a torrent file... something about ktorrent could not be launched (but it launches just fine)
<vbgunz> anyone know why ktorrent always yields this error?
<amerigo> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SiVA_> how do I install the 4.2 stuff?
<bazhang> SiVA_, the RC?
<SiVA_> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> SiVA_, check the /topic here
<manare> hi, i'm running intrepid amd64 + nvidia. After some updates a couple of days ago, desktop effects stop working and kde says I dont have composite and damage ext. xdpyinfo says I have. any help?
<familia> holaaa
<familia> alguien me lee??
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<familia> hellooooooooooooo
<familia> alguien por ahi???
<bazhang> familia, /join #ubuntu-es
<familia> anecesito hacer una consulta...
<bazhang> familia, english here
<familia> ok ok
<familia> i understand
<mefisto__> about 3 times out of 10, boot process halts completely when kdm should start. I get a black screen and cannot switch to virtual terminal. I've tried many xorg.conf configs, with the same result, unless I don't load ati flgrx driver or do something that disables direct rendering (eg vesa driver or booting an older kernel that doesn't fully work with the fglrx driver) Any thoughts?
<mefisto__> um no, I mean 3 times out of 10 I will successfully boot. 7 out of 10 fails when X starts
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> something terrible has happened to my ability to fetch updates from repos
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/
<FuriousGeorge> oops
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/1318720
<FuriousGeorge> i keep getting stuff like:   99% [3 Translation-en_US bzip2 0] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: have you tried different download mirrors?
<DaSkreech> Anyone good at backtraces?
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: i have not
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: it will save some typing if you just do it with the gui: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: and there's a list of servers to choose from
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: im ssh'ed in and x-tunneling seems not to work
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: ok, maybe edit sources.list, taking out "us" from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: i have a content filter in place that blocks communication on port80...  you think that could be the cause?
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: if I'm not mistaken, port 80 is http requests, so yeah that is probably it
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: you're not mistaken
<spot_> Hi! Is there anyone here there can tell me if it's possible to enable "The Cube" in Kubuntu 8.10?
<spot_> Man kan måske sagtens skrive på dansk i denne kanal?
<JontheEchidna> spot_: If you install KDE 4.2 you will have a Desktop Cube effect
<marcel_> what packages i must to install for a good java ... ??
<Mamarok> !dk | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: that fixed it
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: opening port 80?
<raidenovich> can i display a x desktop with ssh?
<surgy> im using kde 4.1 and my kde menu stopped working
<raidenovich> or can i just use the terminal
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: yeah, well, technically i put the ltsp-server on the exception ip list...  i assume the ltsp clients will still be blocked
<spot_> Sorry for talking danish! :-)
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<mefisto__> spot_: cube is possible in 8.04, so I'm sure it will work in 8.10
<surgy> what is the command to start the kde menu? and why would it crash?
<ActionParsnip> sup dudes
<surgy> and kdesu doesnt work anymore?
<FuriousGeorge> ahh, shoot.  i need java 1.6.1 and its not available...
<ActionParsnip> is there an email client that can store emails from an account on the local system from a google account (webmail spec) but has a web interface for send / reading etc etc
<marcel_> how can i get java, please... ?
<ActionParsnip> so the emails are pulled down in the normal way (polling every now and again) but i'd love a web interface to teh stored mails, is that possible
<tobor> marcel_: did you try apt-get install java?
<ActionParsnip> marcel_: if you are running 64bit ubuntu, use icedtea
<ActionParsnip> !java | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: so a mail client that does gmail?
<marcel_> thank you...
<marcel_> sun java is better then others ?
<surgy> umm im having a few problems with kde 4, the screen flickers sometimes, and my kde menu dissapeared.....
<surgy> ok.... well will someone please tell me the terminal command to start the kde menu..
<mefisto__> surgy: kde4?
<surgy> mefisto__: yes
<FuriousGeorge> looks like java 6.10 has been available for a while...  is it safe to say that it is never coming to kubuntu-8.0.4?
<mefisto__> surgy: you need to add a widget to the panel. I think you right-click (and unlock if it's locked) and then, add widgets
<surgy> iok i got it
<surgy> app luancher
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: kinda but the files storing the emails to be accessed via a web interface
<surgy> ok thnx
<surgy> mefisto__: also my screen seams to gitter every few seconds, any ideas as to what that could be?
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: so you don't want the emails stored locally at all?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: like thunderbird makes msf files for the account but i wanna access the files via web etc
<surgy> how do you move an icon on the taskbar in kde4?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: theyd be stored on a central box polling the account for new emails
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: doesnt have to be thunderbird, i dont mind changing email app
<ActionParsnip> surgy: right click plasma, unlock icons, then drag them wherever
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: sorry, not following you. but you know thunderbird can do gmail, right?
<surgy> ActionParsnip: its not locked and not letting me drag anywhere....
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: ok i'll break it down
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: you have a webmail account and it is being accessed by your chosen email app (kmail, thunderbird, whatever)
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: the emails are downloaded and put into the inbox storage file in some way and read by the client and displayed and all that fluff (normal email client stuff)
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I think I got you now. you want those downloaded mails to be accessible over the web on other machines
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: now, if I'm on another system and want access to those files
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: exactly
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: if there is a different client then i'm willing to change
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: but you could get to the same mails by just using a browser, no?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i'd have my system removing the mail off the server
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i could forward x but i kinda want it available any place
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I use thunderbird with gmail, and both tb and gmail web interface are in sync and have the same mails
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: how can i enable the tb web interface?
<surgy> umm kde 4 kindof sucks
<surgy> i mean its nice but nothing works right at all
<ActionParsnip> surgy: its not for everyone
<ActionParsnip> surgy: i use kde4 but not kwin4 :)
<surgy> ActionParsnip: if i could just fix a few of the big problems im having i would love it
<ActionParsnip> surgy: sounds like you have a project
<Pconfig> surgy: have you looked at 4.2 beta?
<surgy> Pconfig: no and if 4.1 isnt close to stable than im not even going to consider 4.2
<Pconfig> 4.2 is way better
<Pconfig> and will be released tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> i'll get t tomorrow but fluxbox will stil reign supreme
<venik212> WHen I copy a large file from one place to another, I get a small window that shows the tranfer, but in a few seconds the window closes, and (although the transfer seems to continue) I lose the ability to see the progress of the transfer.  WHat is going on?  KDE 1.41, Kubuntu 8.10
<surgy> nothing works right, i mean i cant move widgets around on the task bar, the screen gitters..... and every time i try to make the taskbar a bit smaller it cuts the icons in half, so i make it a bit bigger and half of my icons dissapear
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> kubuntu-kde4-desktop, will KDE4 be installed if I install that file?
<venik212> using the proprietary nvidia driver (1.80)
<surgy> Pconfig:  is that an oficial stable release tommorow?
<Pconfig> surgy: alot of improvement has been made on the icon tray and plasma in general
<Pconfig> surgy: if everything goes as planned.. yes
<Pconfig> it's already been tagged so
<ActionParsnip> x_link: looks like it, yes
<surgy> Pconfig: and it will be in the repos, so i can use adept to upgrade right?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: i'm guessing you are using hardy: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Yes, I use Hardy cause I don't like KDE4.
<Pconfig> venik212: some computer icon should show up in your icon tray, if you click on it, theb bar will appear again
<x_link> But I still want to try it out all the time hehe
<Pconfig> surgy: you may need to add an alternate ppa repository
<Pconfig> surgy: no idea if it will officialy get backported
<venik212> pconfig-- I agree that it SHOULD appear, but I do not see it...
<surgy> Pconfig: i downloaded this cd image from the kubuntu website, and i gotta say im dissapointed, badly
<ActionParsnip> x_link: you can always uninstall it
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: in tb, just create a new account, and choose gmail. the server and port stuff is explained at google's gmail help. In fact I think they walk you through setting it up in thunderbird and other clients
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main so that's the repo that I need and then "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<Pconfig> surgy: same thing for me. I didn't use kde 4.1 but when i started tested 4.2 i went for it. I'm using it as my main DE
<surgy> Pconfig: do you know the repo that i will need?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I mean kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i have the account setup, i just want to access the email files on my system from another via web interface
<Pconfig> venik212: no extra icons?
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I've set mine up using imap, rather than pop mail
<venik212> none that I can see
<surgy> and kmix crashed...
<Pconfig> surgy: it will appear on the kubuntu site tomorrow or the day after most likely
<Pconfig> it's say, try that one out, it works very good for me
<Pconfig> i'd say*
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: yes but the mails on your system will be the same as in the gmail browser interface. your tb and the gmail account will have the same content. that acheives what you want doesn't it?
<surgy> Pconfig:  i would have thought they would tell us the repo before it was actually released so we could add it to adept and have an automated update
<venik212> in general, I find KDE 1.4 to be a nice looking interface, with many broken features
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i have my system removing the files from the server
<x_link> venik212: I think KDE 3.5.10 looks better ;D
<jussi01> surgy: there is a experimental repo, but its just that, it has the RC1 in it. BUT it is experimental only...
<Pconfig> surgy: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<venik212> it certainly seems to work better.... fewer broken things
<surgy> will that be the same repo they use for the official release tommorow?
<Pconfig> probably not, as it says experimental
<surgy> dam
<surgy> lol
<surgy> the big "but" in opensource rears its ugly head
<venik212> pconfig-- found the icon, but the transfer had stopped
<venik212> and now the icon is gone... I must have clicked on one of those silly side buttons
<Pconfig> venik212: if the transfer is done for a few seconds it disappears
<venik212> The transfer crashed-- was NOT finished
<venik212> how do I see ALL the icons in that tray?
<Pconfig> hm? i see them all all the time actually
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I installed it with synaptic now, I hope it will work.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: you will have to log off, select the new DE then log on
<bmunger> what command can i use in crontab to set the computer to sleep?  i tried /etc/acpi/sleep.sh but it just makes the system freeze to the point it wont return
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know, I will try it soon =)
<Pconfig> bmunger: take a look at apmd
<bmunger> alright thanks
<Stalker72> How do I auto-align and/or auto-arrange icons at my desktop?
<bmunger> Pconfig: no kernel support for it
<filenox> hello, i'm a moderator at a forum, and some people have reported that they can't use the live-cd, because i don't automaticly logs in, can somebody give me some login-data please ?
<filenox> kubuntu 8.10 btw
<FuriousGeorge> should i uninstall sun-java-6 from hardy before attempting to install the .deb from intrepid?
<Pconfig> bmunger, does the sleep function in your menu work?
<Elloc> Hello
<Elloc> Anybody know how to install FrostWire ?
<filenox> there is a .deb for
<filenox> but you need java
<Elloc> yeah
<Elloc> but when i run it
<Elloc> nothing happens =/
<Elloc> and i install Java too
<bmunger> Pconfig: the sleep function when i close the laptop lid works just fine
<Pconfig> hm, if it doesn't use apmd it should use the sleep.sh no idea then sorry
<x_link> So KDe 4.2 will be released tomorrow =)
<bmunger> alright
<trojkolka> what is the average time that a package gets published to show up on your updates...
<bmunger> why is it when i cron ifconfig eth0 down, it stays down for about 30 sec then comes back
<trojkolka> i dont have a desktop
<Stalker72> How do I auto-align and/or auto-arrange icons in Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> do we know when kubuntu will have 4.2 in official repos?
<trojkolka> kde-workspace is not on same version number as libplasma3... i just saw the 4.4.2 workspace package has been released 30 minutes ago
<trojkolka> that would fix my issue of not having a desktop
<trojkolka> but when can i expect it to show up in my updates when it is released just a couple minutes ago
<filenox> does somebody know why kubuntu doesn't automaticly login on the LIVE-cd ?
<x_link> Does anybody here know if it's possible to make KDE4 to just like KDE 3.5.10?
<The_Rebel> how do i get multiple X sessios working with KDE 4?
<The_Rebel> i am using the restricted nvidia drivers
<The_Rebel> all i get is an X cursor on the second display
<The_Rebel> no KDE desktop
<blahjake> The_Rebel: are you using Switch User or something else?
<The_Rebel> no
<The_Rebel> i have two displays hooked up.. usually i get two desktops with this configuration
<Pconfig> The_Rebel: any reason why you want seperate xsessions?
<x_link> Does nobody know?
<The_Rebel> i get less tearing with two displays + compiz
<blahjake> sounds like he didn't actually mean sessions
<bazhang> x_link look exactly the same?
<The_Rebel> yes i mean sessions
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: do you think squirrelmail will support gmail?
<x_link> bazhang: Yes, or atleast pretty much the same.
<The_Rebel> i saw an option to configure each output with the opensource nv driver
<Pconfig> The_Rebel: last time i checked, it wasn't supported yet by kde4 as there was no maintainer of the multiple monitor module at the moment
<The_Rebel> ok
<bazhang> x_link I would doubt that in the extreme
<Pconfig> The_Rebel: twinview works just as good for me
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: don't know anything about squirrelmail
<ActionParsnip> ok man, i'll let you know how it flys
<x_link> bazhang: Alright.
<bazhang> x_link, if you want 3.5.10, need to use hardy afaik
<x_link> bazhang: I know, but I just want it to look like KDE3.
<x_link> I'm not a big fan of KDE4.
<x_link> But I guess I can try to change the look as much as I can
<bazhang> perhaps check kde-look.org
<mefisto__> what I don't like about kde4 is how chunky it looks, you know?
<kalp> hello ppl
<irannaked> hmm
<irannaked> from being born on windos and switching to linux, i likey!!
<kalp> i got a prob guys
<kalp> cant detect wireless networks
<kalp> can any1 help
<irannaked> i might be able to
<irannaked> you right click on the network in the "start menu" and enable wireless?
<kalp> there is no start menu in kubuntu!!
<liar> kmenu^^
<kalp> k
<kalp> i see network services option in it
<mefisto__> this has always bugged me: why doesn't the kmenu icon use the kubuntu logo instead of the default kde K?
<SiVA_> kde 4.2 is much better
<xiong> i'm angry and frustrated; i can't seem to get anything done
<mefisto__> is there somewhere on kubuntu.org like a wishlist, where you can make suggestions?
<xiong> trivial tasks require extensive research and experiment
<irannaked> try having 160 gb's or movies gameas and tv shows deleted due to installing ubuntu
<irannaked> that blows
<xiong> intermediate-level tasks, i'm unable to succeed with at all
<xiong> and never mind actually getting any work done
<xiong> what am i doing wrong? where do i begin? how can i unravel this system?
<irannaked> work??? getting work done?? i cant even look up my colleges class' :(
<irannaked> system> admin> network tools
<irannaked> check there
<kalp> k
<irannaked> you see a wireless interface listed?
<xiong> i read this discussion of klipper
<xiong> i don't understand the point
<xiong> why would i want to think about the clipboard??
<irannaked> copy and paste?
<xiong> yeh, i don't think of copy and paste as related to a specific applet
<mefisto__> what's to think about? click the icon, there's a list of things you've copied recently
<irannaked> yeah right. it should be applied to everything
<irannaked> copy and paste a url
<xiong> rather, it's a method of dealing with stuff that cuts across all tools
<irannaked> small text
<irannaked> why couldnt bill gates make linux?
<xiong> i'm really having a tough time filtering out the noise from the meat
<SiVA_> hrm... spoke too soon. Looks like NetBeans now crashes intermittently... so much for my 4.2 upgrade
<kalp> i dont see anthing in network settings
<xiong> please tell me why it is so tough to configure the K menu
<xiong> or is there a simpler replacement?
<irannaked> because you diddnt read their 22423423 page manual on how to work the OS
<irannaked> lmao
<irannaked> my best guess
<xiong> i'm really struggling with these mans
<xiong> am i using the wrong distro?
<irannaked> what are you loged into now and typing on?
<xiong> "konversation"
<SiVA_> how do I edit the menu in kde 4.2
<pinda> is it just me, or is plasma in jaunty completely broken atm? (crashes directly after start)
<xiong> siva that is exactly my question
<SiVA_> oh.. hehe
<xiong> i find that if i right-click, i come up on a box where i can crudely add items
<xiong> but it's just all so wonky
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Now I'm in KDE4. ;D
<mefisto__> right-click the K, there's a menu editor, no?
<irannaked> freaking codes
<JontheEchidna> pinda: kde4libs 4.2.0 got uploaded, but the rest of 4.2.0 hasn't built yet
<xiong> what i want to do is open the menu up, like a folder, and drag stuff around
<JontheEchidna> and pimlibs got uploaded, but kdebase-workspace hasn't built
<xiong> i can't figure out how to create a symbolic link either
<pinda> JontheEchidna: ah, so that should hit the repos shortly?
<irannaked> get intrepid
<irannaked> not jaunty
<xiong> "alias" in my tongue
<trojkolka> kdebase has been published an hour ago
<trojkolka> doesnt show up in updates just yet
<JontheEchidna> pinda: dunno, the X guys decided to break X in the middle of our KDE upload :/
<trojkolka> -workspace i mean
<mefisto__> xiong: calm down. it's not good for your health
<pinda> JontheEchidna: that sounds like fun ;)
<JontheEchidna> making certain header packages uninstallable
<SiVA_> well... back to regular ubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> making KDE packages fail to build
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1
<pinda> JontheEchidna: good luck fixing that.
<JontheEchidna> yeah.... thanks
<trojkolka> so JontheEchidna... any luck in the next hour that my desktop will return? (read: kdebase-workspace gets updated to 4.4.2 and pushed a updated on my system)
<irannaked> fuk 4.4.2
<JontheEchidna> trojkolka: probably not
<JontheEchidna> even if it is working it usually takes an hour to build
<trojkolka> bummer any change on how i get my wireless network with WPA psk running from terminal then?
<irannaked> dude
<irannaked> launch the gnome desktop
<xiong> i have studied several web pages addressing the question of kubuntu running on a dell latitude C600
<irannaked> and chill on kde intill they fix it
<xiong> the problem is the screen resolution, which defaults to 800x600
<irannaked> safe mode when you install xiong
<xiong> the native display resolution is 1400x1050
<irannaked> then update video drivers
<xiong> okay irannaked that is info
<xiong> but i don't understand
<irannaked> thow it at mee
<xiong> what is safe mode, how do i enter it, and do you mean to say that i must reinstall kubuntu from cd all over?
<xiong> also, how would i update the video drivers?
<trojkolka> xiong safe mode is in your login screen options menuy
<xiong> okay, hold on; i have to go see this for myself
<irannaked> ok, safe mode is what i used on my widescreen because nothing was viable or clickable
<xiong> i very rarely see the login screen
<x_link> Hurmm
<irannaked> so i installed and ran in safe mode to fix the video problem
<x_link> Is it not possible to right-click on a desktop-file and choose "Rename"?
<x_link> I'm a bit confused in KDE4 actualy.
<irannaked> and to update System>admin>update
<x_link> No kcontrol, I can't remove dolphin and use konqueror.
<x_link> I can't move icons on my taskbar.
<filenox> does somebody know why the live-cd (kubun.) doesn't logjn automaticly ?
<SiVA_> hrm... netbeans doesn't work in Xubuntu either
<irannaked> wait, did you straight up install kubuntu?
<x_link> There is some things I really don't understnad.
<xiong> okay i have been to the login screen; there is no
<xiong> "safe mode"
<SiVA_> ok, I upgraded to kde 4.2, by following the instructions at the link in the /topic. Now my netbeans ide keeps crashing... any suggestions?
<irannaked> xiong!!!!
<irannaked> wait, did you straight up install kubuntu?
<xiong> although there is a "failsafe" option
<Pconfig> x_link: the desktop widget isn't meant to be a full file manager, only able to launch files quickly from it
<xiong> yes, i installed kubuntu on a freshly partitioned drive
<SiVA_> ok... how do I *remove* the kde 4.2 stuff I just upgraded? Maybe that will make my netbeans work again
<Pconfig> x_link: you can more icons around on your panel when you click panel settings
<xiong> i did this about a month ago; since then i've been updating it and trying to wrestle it into shape
<mefisto__> x_link: you can move icon on the taskbar. click that button at the right and you can move them all around
<xiong> irannaked: did i do wrong?
<irannaked> =http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/281.html
<SiVA_> is there such a thing as a "downgrade"? I want to go back to kde 4.1
<irannaked> try launghing kde in safe
<xiong> sorry, i can't seem to make the connection
<xiong> you want me to reinstall? i installed kubuntu 8.10 in the first place
<xiong> ... and i'm still pretty sure i don't understand
<xiong> "safe mode"
<x_link> mefisto__: Okej
<irannaked> when you login click options and select kde in safe
<x_link> mefisto__: There is no right button on the icons in my taskbar.
<xiong> that larsen-b link; i assume that those are lines to type into the command-line shell?
<mefisto__> x_link: the cashew-shaped thing, like the one at top right of the desktop
<x_link> Baaah KDE4 is very different from KDE3
<irannaked> yes
<irannaked> the terminal or Konsole
<xiong> will all my preferences go away? and will it help for me to reinstall kde4?
<irannaked> should help reinstall kde4 properlly
<irannaked> if anythings missing it should reinstall it
<xiong> i have figured out how to get a shell window
<x_link> mefisto__: I just get a new "taskbar" when i press that.
<irannaked> i havent had much of a problem running ubuntu and then upgrading to KDE 4
<irannaked> runs pretty smooth
<irannaked> alt+F2
<irannaked> shortcut
<xiong> i'm completely confused now
<irannaked> then type the command and click run in terminal
<xiong> all of the web discussion about the screen resolution problem revolves around xorg.conf
<xiong> which is a configuration file
<mefisto__> x_link: now when you click an icon, it should show arrows left right up down, meaning you can move that icon around
<x_link> I'm switching back to KDE4, I really don't like KDE4.
<xiong> tinkering with this, i've been able to get to 1240x768 in thousands of colors (depth 16)
<x_link> mefisto__: I can only do that on the desktop-icons, not in my taskbar.
<xiong> which sucks but is better than 800x600
<xiong> i have 8Mb of video ram, i think i should be able to get this to go right
<Pconfig> xiong: what graphics card do you have?
<mefisto__> x_link: you have hardy with kde4 from the ppa repos, right?
<xiong> x_link: switching to kde3?
<xiong> Pconfig: not sure, it's a long name
<Pconfig> xiong: what brand? :p
<xiong> it's not really a distinct card at all anyway
<x_link> xiong: ??
<xiong> i mean, it's all one one board, right?
<Pconfig> ok, so it's an intel card?
<xiong> this is a dell latitude C600
<xiong> laptop
<x_link> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<x_link> mefisto__: I use that repoo.
<x_link> Repo.
<xiong> i assume all the video stuff is soldered into the motherboard
<x_link> Seems more difficult to change things in KDE4.
<xiong> some sort of ati chipset
<x_link> Alot of things are alot different.
<Pconfig> xiong: do you have the propriatary drivers installed?
<xiong> Pconfig: that sounds like a wise question to ask
<xiong> but i have no idea how to answer it
<xiong> how would i know?
<xiong> how would i do it, if i knew it had not been done?
<Pconfig> xiong: kmenu ==> programs ==> system ==> hardware drivers
<xiong> hm--wait
<x_link> Well well...going back to KDE3.
<x_link> They should just changed some things.
<x_link> Have kcontrol etc and everythign else as it was.
<x_link> All the settings at the same place as it was before etc.
<x_link> well well, not much to do.
<Pconfig> x_link: kde4 is meant to be future proof
<mefisto__> x_link: I have the same as you. let me log in to kde4 and I'll tell you how to move taskbar icons
<xiong> Pconfig: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Pconfig> xiong: are there any drivers listed?
<xiong> nope, just two blank boxes and a dim "enable" button
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, I wonder why my system is using all my 2GB of RAM just after I start up and start a KDE4 session.
<deepfriedsquirre> Seems to be running fairly fast and all
<EagleScreen> deepfriedsquirre top command can be useful
<deepfriedsquirre> Oh, maybe it was th fsck
<deepfriedsquirre> point... lol
<bitmonster> hi, can anyone help me to use mkinitrd in order to include the libata module?
<Pconfig> xiong: that's odd, so where did you try to change your resolution?
<deepfriedsquirre> Meh nothing seems to be using huge amounts of memory
<xiong> Pconfig: surfing, i see many driver downloads available for C600 but they are all for windoz
<deepfriedsquirre> Maybe it's just the result fo what fsck did earlier
<deepfriedsquirre> Cheers, see you
<Pconfig> xiong: are they ATI or intel?
<mefisto__> x_link: it's just what I said. click the cashew, that extra panel with config buttons pops up. hover the mouse over an icon and the arrows will show. then just drag the icons to a new position
<xiong> ah, all the pages on the latitude/linux screen issue say to edit xorg.conf
<enig> Hello, can anyone explain me why the movie playback is slower then normal? i mean the timeline is the same but it seems to skip about 30 to 40 percent of the frames. I've tried Kaffeine and Dragon player both with the same problem.
<irannaked> do it then xiong
<xiong> trouble is, they all prescribe a different blend of snake oil and claim different results
 * revourbis Hello.
<Pconfig> xiong: did you try to follow those guides?
<irannaked> want a example .conf?
<xiong> yes; and some did not work at all; others gave me the 1240x768 at thousands of colors
<surgy> hello
<surgy> Pconfig: your right kde 4.2 rawks
<mefisto__> x_link: you can also resize the height of the panel. there's a handle at the top of that extra panel you can drag up or down
<xiong> if, say, i use a modeline for 1024x768 at millions of colors, i get a blank white screen
<xiong> this is bogus; with 8Mb of vram i should be able to get at least that -- indeed, others report 1400x1050
<x_link> mefisto__: Okey, I'm not very good with this. I think KDE3 is alot easier and looks alot easier.
<irannaked> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<irannaked> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Mon Nov  3 08:46:46 UTC 2008
<irannaked> Section "ServerLayout"
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<irannaked>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<irannaked>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<irannaked>     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "Files"
<irannaked> EndSection
<x_link> More organized or something like that, don't know how to really explain it.
<irannaked> Section "Module"
<Pconfig> irannaked, don't flood the channel please
<irannaked>     Load           "dbe"
<irannaked>     Load           "extmod"
<irannaked>     Load           "type1"
<irannaked>     Load           "freetype"
<x_link> irannaked: Use pastebin.
<irannaked>     Load           "glx"
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "ServerFlags"
<irannaked>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<x_link> irannaked: Read!
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "InputDevice"
<Pconfig> surgy: glad you like it :D
<irannaked>     # generated from default
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<xiong> yeh, i'd find pastebin more useful too
<irannaked>     Driver         "mouse"
<irannaked>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<irannaked>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<irannaked>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<irannaked>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "InputDevice"
<irannaked>     # generated from default
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<irannaked>     Driver         "kbd"
<Pconfig> xiong: this guide should work
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "Monitor"
<irannaked>     # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
<Pconfig> http://www.shahidhussain.com/blog/?p=12
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<mefisto__> ouch
<irannaked>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<irannaked>     ModelName      "ViewSonic VA1912wSERIES"
<irannaked>     HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
<irannaked>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
<irannaked>     Option         "DPMS"
<xiong> the trouble with using an xorg.conf file from somebody else is that it is highly specific
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "Device"
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Device0"
<irannaked>     Driver         "nvidia"
<irannaked>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<x_link> irannaked: Can't you read?
<irannaked>     BoardName      "GeForce 7800 GT"
<irannaked> EndSection
<irannaked> Section "Screen"
<irannaked>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<irannaked>     Device         "Device0"
<irannaked>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<x_link> Looks like he doesn't care ;D
<Pconfig> ./kick
<irannaked>     DefaultDepth    24
<Pconfig> :p
<irannaked>     Option         "TwinView" "0"
<irannaked>     Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0"
<irannaked>     SubSection     "Display"
<irannaked>         Depth       24
<irannaked>     EndSubSection
<irannaked> EndSection
<EagleScreen> !paste | irannaked
<ubottu> irannaked: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<irannaked> crap, my bad people
<irannaked> i wanted to show xiong my conf file so he can edit his
<surgy> i have a ntf partition that mounts fine  it just requires a password to mount. therefor amarok and vlc cant access my media collection automaticly. i assume this is a permissions problem. I want me and all of my programs to have 100% access to this partition all the time. how do i do this? im using kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2
<revourbis_> Maybe someone could help me here... I can't get Amarok to play mp3's or internet radio stations :( Is this common?
<x_link> irannaked: You must pastebin that, not copy/paste to the channel, not that many lines
<surgy> dam irannaked leave room for us to talk
<irannaked> thanks for the link
<x_link> surgy: Hehehe
<irannaked> ok shut up now
<irannaked> fags
<x_link> irannaked: ?
<irannaked> once is plent to reread over 15 times
<Pconfig> revourbis: did you install the correct packages?
<irannaked> i dont see the point on resaying it
<x_link> You expect to get help when you talk like that?
<surgy> can anyone help me? do i just "sudo chmod +RWX /media/drive" ?
<irannaked> i dont need help i AM the one helping
<x_link> Good for you.
<surgy> looks like your being a nuesense
<Pconfig> surgy: chmod 777 /media/drive should work
<Pconfig> sudo*
<Pconfig> i assume it does the same as RWX ;)
<irannaked> sudo apt-install kde-desktop
<irannaked> try it
<surgy> Pconfig: thank you, and will that permanently set the permision level to that mount point? or will it reset when i log out?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop
<mefisto__> surgy: is this ntfs? and how is it mounted? is it in fstab?
<Pconfig> surgy: it will probably reset
<x_link> It's called "kubuntu-desktop"
<bazhang> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<surgy> mefisto__: i honestly have no idea, it was mounted by defualt which is nice, just requires root access to read or write
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.101 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<irannaked> thats what i ment
<Pconfig> surgy: NFS mounted by default?
<mefisto__> Pconfig: I think that was meant to be ntfs
<surgy> Pconfig: yes sir 8.10 is the shit
<irannaked> here;s the site i was just one
<irannaked> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<irannaked> for all your kde needs
<bazhang> surgy, please watch the language here
<jussi01> !ohmy | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<yusniel> Hi my friends, I have a problem. I need to convert a avi video to 3gp video for my cell phone.
<xiong> Pconfig: looking at that page
<xiong> think i saw it before
<irannaked> google search ".avi to .3gp linux"
<irannaked> noob
<xiong> i've googled this problem hard
<Pconfig> xiong: did you try it?
<bazhang> irannaked, please dont use that term here
<xiong> trouble is, no one solution is pointed to by all pages
<surgy> my bad
<irannaked> what term? search....
<xiong> rather, everyone seems to have a slightly different fix
<yusniel> I am using ffmpeg but this command try this mistake Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<bazhang> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<irannaked> lame
<Pici> irannaked: This is a support channel, and thats not helpful.
<surgy> any ideas on how to give it permanent RWX forever even after reboot?
<coreymon77> what in the world is 3gp, i have never heard of that format before?
<irannaked> reminds me of the winblows xp chat room i was once in
<xiong> i've tried several; what with re-editing, rebooting, and getting out of the bad corners, seems to take about 20 min to check out one of these
<xiong> "solutions"
<irannaked> 3gp is the format your cell phones video camera uses'
<yusniel> and this is the command ffmpeg -i cama.avi -s qcif -r 12 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -b 30 -ab 12 ArchivoSalida.3gp
<coreymon77> irannaked: this is irc, not aol or msn chatrooms, the rules are slightly different here, thats all
<enig> quick question. how do i change to root in console.? whasn't it sudu su?
<Pconfig> surgy: well i have no clue how filesystems get mounted automaticly if they're not in fstab
<irannaked> no enig
<bazhang> enig, dont use that
<coreymon77> enig: the command is sudo -s
<bazhang> enig, use sudo
<irannaked> system>admin>login screen
<coreymon77> just stick with sudo though
<coreymon77> its safer
<irannaked> i ment window
<xiong> Pconfig: i'm going to try again
<irannaked> sudo su doesnt work correctly
<xiong> see you in a half hour
<blahjake> what's the problem with sudo su -?
<yusniel> any idea?
<enig> oh ok. because i have to mount the hard drives everytime
<Pconfig> xiong: Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" <== this line is important
<irannaked> you can LOGIN to your root account
<coreymon77> irannaked: thats just dumb
<bazhang> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<bazhang> irannaked, ^^
<enig> i tried to put the lines on fstab but they still don't mount
<Pconfig> xiong: before rebooting, paste your xorg file on pastebin and let me check
<irannaked> in the security tab select allow  local system admin login
<surgy> Pconfig: it might be in the fstab, whats the directory to the fstab again? is it /etc/x11/fstab ?
<yusniel> yes, 3gp is the format
<irannaked> wow you guys are fucking idiots!
<Pconfig> suryg: /etc/fstab
<enig> ^^
<irannaked> FUCKING BIG IDIOTS!
<bazhang> irannaked, watch the language
<coreymon77> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<surgy> Pconfig: ok
<coreymon77> thank you
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<revourbis_> I've been disconnected serveral times because of my ISP so, I'm sorry for repeating, does any one know how to solve the amarok not playing mp3's problem?
<bazhang> revourbis_, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pconfig> revourbis_: have you installed the right packages?
<surgy> Pconfig: http://pastebin.com/m5ac5eb79 thats my fstab
<mefisto__> revourbis_: you should have got a message from amarok about installing the non-free codecs (needed for mp3 playback)
<revourbis_> non free codecs?
<coreymon77> non open source
<Pconfig> surgy: it's not in there :|
<revourbis_> <confused>
<EagleScreen> yes revourbis, you have to install a package called "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<enig> Oh and does anyone know why is movie playback skipping about 30 to 40 percent of frames?  it's the same on Kaffeine and Dragon PLayer!
<surgy> Pconfig: blkid gives me this line "/dev/sda5: UUID="3C9C294F9C2904CC" TYPE="ntfs""
<marcel> i need some help...
<uga> revourbis: by default ubuntu doesn't install any codecs that are patent encumbered (non-free)
<uga> revourbis: so folow EagleScreen's suggestion and install that pack
<coreymon77> !ask | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pconfig> ubottu seems to know alot :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcel> i try sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jdk | but the instalion process is blocked - what shoul i do ??
<coreymon77> why are you using -f install?
<surgy> marcel: log out and back in and try again
<EagleScreen> marcel blocked by..?
<Pconfig> surgy: i have no idea, sorry
<marcel> i have no ideea
<surgy> can anyone else help me to permanently give RWX permisions to my allready mounted NFS partition?
<EagleScreen> marcel do u obtain any error or report?
<marcel> Unpacking sun-java6-bin (from /sun-java6-bin6-100ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<EagleScreen> surgy may be in /etc/fstab options
<marcel> an i wait 1 hour ....
<surgy> EagleScreen: the partition isnt even in my fstab, yet its mounted....
<revourbis_> Now Amarok tells me that Xine engine claims that it cannot play mp3 files but in the configure screen there is no other engine but xine... what now? :-s
<mefisto__> !ntfs-config
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config
<marcel> so much time spend the installation process ?
<EagleScreen> surgy do you have that permissions in the whole partition? (all files and folders)
<mefisto__> surgy: try installing ntfs-config. (but I'm not sure if it's in intrepid)
<EagleScreen> * do you want?
<Pconfig> mefisto__: it is, i just checked, worked for me before (didn't need it in intrepid though)
<surgy> EagleScreen: only sudo has permision to RWX. which is making it inconveniant to store my media library there, since it prompts for sudo PW everytime amarok needs to access my music directory
<EagleScreen> mefisto__ it said NFS not NTFS
<Pconfig> EagleScreen:  <surgy> Pconfig: blkid gives me this line "/dev/sda5: UUID="3C9C294F9C2904CC" TYPE="ntfs""
<EagleScreen> surgy are you talking about a NFS or NTFS partition?
<mefisto__> EagleScreen: I think it was NTF, which I think is ntfs
<surgy> EagleScreen: NTFS sorry
<revourbis_> Now Amarok tells me that Xine engine claims that it cannot play mp3 files but in the configure screen there is no other engine but xine... what now? :-s
<EagleScreen> surgy it should be easy
<bitmonster> can anyone tell me how to install mkinitrd?
<Pconfig> revourbis_: did you install that package?
<surgy> revourbis_: the only package you need for amarok mp3 is "libxine-plugins-all"
<EagleScreen> surgy be sure you have ntfs-3g installed
<surgy> EagleScreen: i allready "sudo chmod 777 [mount point]" but wont that reset when i log out ?
<mefisto__> surgy: put this line in your fstab: /dev/sda5 /media/<the-mountpoint-you-want> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 0
<surgy> mefisto__: and install ntfs-3g and it should be fixed?
<mefisto__> surgy: replace the locale and mountpoint with whatever you need, and make sure the mountpoint exists
<surgy> mefisto__: and what exactly is the "locale" ?
<revourbis_> I've found "Xine extra plugins" but I cannot click it it appears in grey on the list.
<mefisto__> surgy: your language/location
<mefisto__> surgy: eg, I'm using en_AU because I'm in australia
<surgy> revourbis_: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install libxine-plugins-all" and press enter and install that then restart amarok
<EagleScreen> locale=es_ES.UTF-8 for Spanish (Spain), en_US.UTF-8 for English (USA)...
<surgy> mefisto__: ah got ya
<EagleScreen> select your language and country code
<revourbis_> Ok thanks, one second then...
<surgy> revourbis_: leave out the "" though
<mefisto__> surgy: ntfs-config does all this for you, so install that too and just find NTFS config tool in the kmenu
<EagleScreen> ntfs-config is an option
<revourbis_> E: Couldn't find package libxine-plugins-all
<surgy> mefisto__: ok so the easy route is to install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config and then use the gui provided?
<EagleScreen> yes, ntfs-config edit /etc/fstab for you
<shawn__> hello I was wondering if anyone has some tips on how to get thumbnail previews working for videos in dolphin?
<surgy> revourbis_: sorry i told you wrong
<revourbis_> No problem.
<surgy> revourbis_: use this " sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins "
<mefisto__> surgy: ntfs-config is impossible to get wrong. you could do it in your sleep
<surgy> mefisto__: will do, but those two are sepperate toold and i need both right?
<Pconfig> revourbig_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras  <== this will install other video support and stuff too
<surgy> revourbis_: make sure you completely close amarok and reopen it after you install that package and you will have mp3 support
<Pconfig> surgy: ntfs-3g should already be installed, it's the driver
<surgy> Pconfig: ok kewl
<shawn__> ah?
<mefisto__> surgy: ntfs-3g is needed to mount and use ntfs filesystems, ntfs-config is just to set up fstab and mountpoints, etc
<revourbis_> Damn it gives me somekind of error related to sun java dependency...
<surgy> lol
<mefisto__> surgy: you could remove ntfs-config after it's set up if you want
<surgy> mefisto__: the drive is alrleady mounted and writable
<mefisto__> surgy: well it must be installed by default on intrepid. I'm on hardy still
<surgy> i just have to manually mount it as root before amarok can access it which is a pain
<Pconfig> shawn__: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094820
<shawn__> thanks I'll give that a look
 * revourbis_ Be right back.
<surgy> revourbis_: sounds like you have a whole list of problems then, i dont remember the command for rebuilding all deps
<shawn__> Pconfig: I have already installed mplayerthumbs, still no luck
<surgy> on a different note anyone know a good site where i can shop around for widgets? i kindof want a weather widget
<mefisto__> surgy: there is kweather-kde4, but it doesn't work for me :(
<surgy> shawn__: get the restricte-extra package i think that has something to do with how some file associations interact
<surgy> mefisto your on hardy though, is it in the repos?
<Pconfig> surgy, mefisto__: it works on kde 4.2
<surgy> Pconfig: i took your advice and moved to kde 4.2 i am thoroughly impressed
<mefisto__> surgy: I installed kde4 from a ppa repo. lots of things don't work
<shawn__> I already have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pconfig> mefisto__: you could always embed some html applet in a konquerer widget?
<surgy> mefisto__: get the 8.10 disk image with kde 4.1 from kubuntu.com and then use the "experimental" repo for kde 4.2 works perfect!
<mefisto__> surgy: I don't want to lose kde3.5 though
<Pconfig> shawn__: does it show no thumbs at all?
<xiong> Pconfig: i have tried the solution listed
<naspar> hei
<surgy> mefisto__: ahhh
<Pconfig> xiong: sounds like it didn't work?
<shawn__> for images and such it does just no videos
<xiong> with the mod that i left out 1400x1050 -- too ambitious, i think
<xiong> i just tried 1024x768 at depth 24
<xiong> no dice
<naspar> ciao a tutti
<emanuele> ciao
<Pconfig> xiong: please past your xorg.conf file on pastebin
<gorgonzola> hello... culd someone please explain to me how i can instal a jaunty package under intrepid?
<xiong> completely ignored the change; i'm now getting 1024x768 at depth 16
<naspar> volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva risponderemi ad una domanda .. e' possibile scaricare qui come si fa su windows ? (mirc) ?
<naspar> grazie :)
<mefisto__> surgy: ntfs-config will make it easy. good luck. bye
<Pici> !it | naspar
<ubottu> naspar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gorgonzola> (was there some big update to fglrx/xorg/kernel that we've seen all this xorg conf problems today???)
<xiong> ...working...
<xiong> Pconfig: this, xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m158eee46
<naspar> thnak you ubottu
<naspar> hello to everybody, i would like to know if is there any programs to donwload files such as mirco for windows ? thanky for any answer .. :)
<xiong> Pconfig: and this, the resulting log file output: http://pastebin.com/m3f448bc6
<Pconfig> xiong: care to explain why you have that much display groups?
<xiong> um, copied from elsewhere
<xiong> see comments at top of file
<PovAddict> when somebody messages me on MSN, Kopete tray icon starts spinning
<gorgonzola> naspar: you mean an irc client? Like mIRC?
<PovAddict> when I click the spinning icon, 2 out of 3 times, the chat window from the one who messaged me opens
<xiong> the default kubuntu install creates an almost entirely empty xorg.conf
<naspar> yeah ..
<PovAddict> 1 our of 3, *X crashes*
<PovAddict> out*
<naspar> sorry .. i did wrong . .the right name is mirc
<xiong> ...which seems to work pretty good, considering
<gorgonzola> mmm, konverstino? what are you using now?
<gorgonzola> konversation*
<xiong> i assume it all defaults to something, somewhere deep inside...
<naspar> i just back from windows and wanted to install something look like mirc
<naspar> with the same funtionality
<surgy> kweather definately crashes the plasma dashboard every time
<Pconfig> xiong: it says you have a ati graphics card but you don't have the drivers installed?
<Pconfig> you can't just copy one's file
<naspar> konversatoin .. ok .. but is possibvle to add server such as puffolandia or excalibur ?
<xiong> Pconfig: shall i simply delete all other depth subsections? or change default depth?
<Pconfig> i would type this in cmd if i where you
<PovAddict> naspar: of course, what use would be an IRC client if you can't connect to any server?
<xiong> we already worked over that driver issue, didn't we?
<Pconfig> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xiong> don't have the first notion where to get it
<xiong> i have already got that trick
<Pconfig> xiong, normally ubuntu detects what driver you need but in your case it doesn't which i find strange
<xiong> when i do it, it erases my xorg.conf entirely and replaces it with a blank one
<marcreichelt> hi there
<naspar> :)
<naspar> u right
<Pconfig> yes, that's a good start ;)
<marcreichelt> what is the most desireable way to install OpenOffice 3.0 on Kubuntu 8.04?
<xiong> i don't follow
<naspar> ok, i dont know how but right trying to connnect to sdome channel
<naspar> thank you ;)
<xiong> i can delete the existing file at any time
<xiong> i have climbed over that bar
<PovAddict> naspar: press F2 :)
<xiong> i consider this all to be madness
<marcreichelt> is there a repository available for OOo 3.0?
<naspar> hahaha .. really . .so simple ?
<naspar> omg
<PovAddict> click New and add some stuff
<xiong> i don't even see a menu or tab or anything in the system settings/display module for screen depth
<xiong> why is this all so hard?
<PovAddict> you can set up autojoin channels for each server too
<xiong> is there no tool available for directly changing screen resolution and depth? something i could work?
<naspar> thaaaanku PovAddict
<xiong> there is no feedback when fooling with this config file
<Pconfig> xiong: for some reason i think there's something wrong with your drivers
<PovAddict> Xorg backtrace when crashing usually has only three entries, and they don't seem useful...
<kaddi> marcreichelt: i just had a look at my repositories
<xiong> it is just shouting different stuff and hoping to get lucky
<PovAddict> is X doing something fancy with crash handling that causes a useless backtrace?
<xiong> you say, something wrong with my drivers -- how to fix??
<kaddi> seems to be in the main packages, so you should be able to find it with adept/apt-get/aptitude
<Pconfig> xiong: you need to make sure which graphics chip is in your laptop first
<marcreichelt> kaddi: on Ubuntu 8.04?
<micettonero> hi, i've a problem with kopete and msn
<xiong> Pconfig: wait, i have downloaded a hardware prober
<tarimari> xiong: krandrtray ?
<tarimari> hi guys
 * revourbis_ Back.
<kaddi> marcreichelt: no, im on 8.10,
<marcreichelt> k
<micettonero> kopete seems to connect to the server but it show all my contacts as offline
<micettonero> with kmess i haven't any problem
<mohbana> hi, do i install KDE 4 on ubuntun
<mohbana> gnome
<xiong> tarimari: okay, this is one of the big problems i have with linux altogether
<gorgonzola> mohbana: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tarimari> kde 4.2 will be released tomorrow.  when do u think it will be available at backports for intrepid, or updates for intrepid.  OR when do u think it will be available at kubuntu-experimental ppa?  if today i install dke 4.2rc1, will i have normal upgrade later to kde 4.2?
<xiong> it seems that stuff has phoney public names and real secret names
<xiong> you said, "krandtray" and i thought you meant something new and powerful
<xiong> but that is just the true name of the display panel from system settings
<gorgonzola> xiong: actually, the name of the real thing is XrandR
<gorgonzola> xiong krandrtray is just a fronte end.
<tarimari> actually xrandr works better than krandrtray
<gorgonzola> tarimari: i have never been able to get any of them to work at all
<gorgonzola> :(
<xiong> this is very frustrating
<kaddi> marcreichelt: i found this howto which might make you happy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982652
<tarimari> it depends the graphic card etc, how much lucky you are, how many months you spend on it , how much patience you have to wait..
<marcreichelt> k, thanks
<kaddi> it's seems that it is not in the repositories for 8.04 (i actually missed the "3" the first time i read your post ;) )
<tarimari> anyone know about when kde 4.2 will be ported at intrepid?
<gorgonzola> could someone please explain to me how i can install jaunty packages under intrepid?
<tarimari> any kde 4.2 packager here?
<tarimari> gorgonzola: you want single packages or upgrade totally?
<xiong> Pconfig: okay, here goes
<gorgonzola> tariamri: i want only one package. intrepid is at version 1.4,5 jaunty has v 1.4.7, i was instructed by upstream to try that before bitching about some bug :)
<mohbana> are you certain of the command gorgonzola
<Pconfig> tarimari: ping JontheEchidna
<tarimari> thanks Pconfig
<Pconfig> he was here an hour ago ;)
<gorgonzola> mohbana: yes. that will install a meta package that depends on the compelte kde desktop. after that, tyou should have the option of launching either KD or GNome as desktop.
<tarimari> gorgonzola: one way is to google search for packages.ubuntu.com or something, then download the coresponding package for jaunty, save it at desktop and double click it
<xiong> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02): Subsystem: Dell Device 00bl
<alonea> I am still having some issues with my touchpad. If I so much as graze it while typing my cursor gets moved or some text pasted.
<tarimari> the other way is to add jaunty repos, install the package, and remove it
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: 4.1.96 (4.2 RC1) packages are already available, see the kubuntu.org website. 4.2 packages should be available tomorrow at the earliest
<alonea> since we moved to hal, the old stuff doesn't work anymore and I am lost on how to fix it
<gorgonzola> tarimari: ok, i thought it would be something lie that, but i was wondering if there was some way to do it "from within" apt
<revourbis_> Question: I have KDE 3, would it be hard to upgrade to KDE 4?
<shawn__> yay got video thumbnails working in dolphin, had to install mplayerthumbs 1.1, the one included with intrepid wasn't working
<gorgonzola> revourbis: without upgrading to intrepid?
<revourbis_> Sorry linux newbie here... intrepid?
<Pconfig> xiong: seems like you're not the only one with problems :s
<xiong> no, not at all
<gorgonzola> revourbis: are you using kubuntu?
<revourbis_> Yes.
<xiong> the C600/X problem seems to be very common (that is, all users)
<xiong> there's plenty of talk about it -- many pages, i've been reading for weeks
<gorgonzola> revourbis_ intrepid is the codename of kubuntu 8.10. if you are in kubuntu and are not in kde, then chances are you are on hardy heron (8.04) or previous.
<Pconfig> xiong: it's hard to help you with this as i didn't have this problem myself (other card and such) so your only hope is to find the correct guide :(
<xiong> the infuriating thing is that all solutions given are different and none work for me
<Pconfig> xiong: it's frustrating, but with newer cards this is fixed
<Pconfig> xiong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/warty/+source/xorg/+bug/29970 did you try this one?
<gorgonzola> revourbis_ the easiest way to get kde 4, is to follow the upgrade path, and move on to intrepid, howver, this might no be what you want.
<xiong> why is there no simple straightforward utility that allows you to do video stuff directly?
<Pconfig> xiong: it all has to do with metamodes
<xiong> like SwitchRes?
<Pconfig> xiong: like a said, the driver for those cards are outdated
<gorgonzola> revourbis_ as hardy heron (i'm asuming you are on tht) is much more stable, being a "long term suport" release.
<Pconfig> xiong: graphics card drivers under linux only recently got alot of attention from the manufacterers
<coreymon77> afaik hardy is not an lts for the kubuntu release
<mohbana> what's a display manager?
<gorgonzola> xiong: 'coz Xorg is a steaming pile of messy spagheti code, of inmense complexity.
<xiong> http://www.madrau.com/html/SRX/About.html
<mohbana> gdm or kde
<mohbana> i want gnome ... shall i use gdm
<xiong> i have been using the os 9 version of switchres for two years, controlling all sorts of monitors, often two at a time
<gorgonzola> mohbana: a display manager is the program that launches the desktop. Gdm is gnome's display maanegr
<revourbis_> So you suggest I stick to this one?
<xiong> doesn't matter what it is, i can fool around with it -- try different resolutions and depths on the fly and see which work
<coreymon77> mohbana: in other words, you can still run kde through gdm
<xiong> and lock out the ones that don't
<xiong> stupid simple
<gorgonzola> mohbana :kdm is kde's. both whould work with either desktop. if you are on ubuntu, gdm will be in line with the overall look of the system and splash screen
<alonea> anyone know where touchpad options are?
<coreymon77> mohbana: the main noticeable difference between kdm and gdm are the login screens
<xiong> will someone just tell me honestly if linux still requires an MSCS to use??
<PSiL0> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gorgonzola> mohbana, in any case, choose gdm if that is what you are confortable with, and you can always try kdm later. changing that is really easy and harmless.
<mohbana> ok thanks alot gorgonizer et. al
<xiong> is there a distro where i can just jam in the disk, follow the prompts, and get a working system out of it in a few days?
<gorgonzola> revourbis: that depends a lot on your preferences. if you really want kde 4, and intend to stick with kubuntu, then you should by all means upgrade to intrepid, as this release includes kde 4 by default.
<coreymon77> xiong: a few days?! since when does it take that long anymore
<xiong> i'm patient. a few hours would be better
<alonea> PSiL0: don't need extra mouse buttons..I need touchpad options. I sometimes see reference to a touchpad tab, but have yto see thiset
<xiong> i've been trying to get kubuntu up for over a month
<xiong> before that, i wrestled unsuccessfully with suse for about two months
<PSiL0> alonea: That was for my reference ;)
<xiong> i'm extremely angry and disappointed
<alonea> ah ok, sorry
<coreymon77> the last time any linux distro took me a few days to get working was back when i was still using wifi cards with broadcom chips
<gorgonzola> revourbis: however, if you want a rock-stable system, where everything is tested thoroughly and the bugs are minimun, but without newwer fetures, stay on hardy. Personlly, i upgrade to current release as soon as i can, but that's me
<PSiL0> alonea: I'm trying to map a button on my mouse lol
<Pconfig> xiong: btw ctrl+alt+backspace works aswell :p
<coreymon77> xiong: whats the matter
<Pconfig> instead of rebooting
<PSiL0> alonea: As for touchpad options -> to disable: sudo rmmod psmouse; to enable: sudo modprobe psmouse...
<xiong> coreymon77: in a word, i don't understand any of this stuff and i don't think it works well even for those who do understand
<xiong> the screen is bad, the
<alonea> PSiL0: and then where is the touchpad settings tab at?
<xiong> K menu is hard to configure, "dolphin" is strange and difficult, and it seems that everything takes a very long time
<coreymon77> xiong: okay, first thing, calm down
<xiong> this C600 is a P3; that is not the latest and greatest but neither is it an antique
<xiong> 750MHz processor
<xiong> there is no reason for everything to run so godawfully slow
<coreymon77> xiong: linux distros take a little time to learn
<coreymon77> xiong: and you have to expect stuff to be strange, its different than what you have been using before
<alonea> xiong: which kubuntu version are you trying to run?
<coreymon77> i assume you came from windows?
<Pconfig> xiong: try vista on it and slow will get a new dimension for you :o
<xiong> coreymon77: i'm as calm as i ever get
<gorgonzola> xiong: besides, what you are trying to do is not an easy feat in my experience... reviving old hardware requires a lot of patienec :)
<xiong> this is not a new crisis after all
<xiong> i do *not* come from windoz
<coreymon77> xiong: how old is the computer?
<xiong> i'm the last mac os 9 user on the planet
<alonea> xiong: with that old of hardware, I would go for kde3, not 4. 4 isn't made for that P3.
<coreymon77> wait a minute?
<xiong> the dell latitude C600 was new in 2001
<revourbis_> This OS is great and everything but was it that hard to integrate out of the box mp3 playback...?
<revourbis_> I'm tinkering with it for almost an hour...
<gorgonzola> xiong: yaeh, me too. i got a p4@2.4 and is not exactly flying...
<coreymon77> os 9? but werent macs still powerpc computers back then?
<gorgonzola> revrubis_ that's a legal issue :)
<Pconfig> revourbis_: ubuntu purist rules..
<xiong> yes, they were
<revourbis_> You gotta be kidding.
<gorgonzola> revourbis_ and ideological, if you want it. but mainly legal: mp3 is patented. you can't distribute it as such
<xiong> i get extremely respectable speed from a PPC running at 300 MHz under os 9
<alonea> xiong: and computers are considered out of date usually within a year or two.
<gorgonzola> revourbis_ no, not really.
<xiong> that PPC is about 15 years old and works great
<xiong> beige G3
<revourbis_> Aw well...
<coreymon77> ya, ppc linux distros arent exactly all that well supported anymore, they were also kinda buggy
<xiong> but i'm not here to boost mac -- i'm switching to linux because, no matter how great os 9 *was*, it is no more
<xiong> so the mac is in storage and now i have the dell laptop
<alonea> xiong: so download kubuntu 8.04 if you havent and use that instead of 8.10
<gorgonzola> xiong: i'd say tht a g3 is more box than a p3 any time. In any case, you have enough hardware to run kunbuntu, but probably your hardware specs are not that standard. believe me, i have tried to get a p3 running newer stuff, and its incredible how old stuff ets unsupported...
<xiong> and kubuntu and a huge bottle of aspirin
<coreymon77> xiong: with an old computer like that, i suggest against using kde4
<xiong> 8.04, eh?
<revourbis_> And is there any way around it...? I would really like to listen to some music while tinkering with kubuntu here and there.
<Tm_T> coreymon77: why?
<alonea> xiong: yes, that has kde3
<xiong> 8.04 uses kde3
<xiong> hmm
<gorgonzola> coreymon77: plsease develop :)
<xiong> okay; new question
<gorgonzola> your idea that is
<Pconfig> revourbis_: it still doesn't work? :o
<xiong> one strategy that served me well for about 20 years was to have several different bootable hard drives in the same machine
<alonea> xiong: which will run fine. kde4 needs more up to date hardware. dont take offense to this, but you could get a new laptop for really cheap these days.
<gorgonzola> revourbis: what do you mean? you got no mp3 support? didn't amarok compain about that and offered to download the codecs?
<revourbis_> No not really.
<alonea> xiong: but for your current laptop you should be good with that version. i gotta go. ja
<revourbis_> I'm trying to get Audacious to run now...
<coreymon77> gorgonzola: kde4 requires better hardware
<xiong> can i do this with linux? download and set up a new distro without ditching the old one?
<revourbis_> I've had it back on Puppy Linux and I liked it.
<kaddi> how can i get virtualbox to see the ".virtualbox"-folder in which it saves the virtual machines? how can i show "hidden" folders
<coreymon77> gorgonzola: plus, when first learning to use linux, kde 3 is much more stable and reliable, plus easier to use
<Tm_T> xiong: ofcourse
<gorgonzola> coreymon: kde3 o 4? i thought you suggested im to go with 4...
<revourbis_> I mean it runs, it gets the music in it's playlist but on play... does nothing at all.
<gorgonzola> oooh, ok. you mistypedit above, and suggested kde4.
<Pconfig> revourbis_: but amarok still doesn't play mp3?
<revourbis_> Nope.
<Pconfig> so what did installing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" give you?
<xiong> Tm_T: how?
<gorgonzola> xiong: no. a distro is an opertaing system. kubuntu is a distro.
<revourbis_> Well it installed that's sure.
<coreymon77> gorgonzola: no, read what i said, i suggest AGAINST using kde4
<Pconfig> and what does amarok say now?
<Tm_T> coreymon77: I repeat, why?
<gorgonzola> coreymon77: ok, my bad :P
<shawn__> maybe you need libxine1-ffmpeg revourbis_ ... I did
<Tm_T> xiong: just install them in their own partitions, GRUB should be able to handle them just fine
<coreymon77> Tm_T: i just said above
<Tm_T> coreymon77: how it requires better hardware?
<gorgonzola> coreymon77: but wasn't kde4 supposed t be lighter?
<coreymon77> and i still think its stabler and easier to use
<revourbis_> I'll try.
<gorgonzola> coreymon77: without desktop effects, sure.
<shawn__> ya it worked for me right after install that
<xiong> okay well guys thx for all the help
<xiong> gtg now
<xiong> will try more stuff tomorrow
<gorgonzola> xiong: be sure to come back if you have any problems...
<Tm_T> coreymon77: I can run KDE4 in P3 600 MHz with 128 MiB ram just ine
<Pconfig> i'm sorry it didn't work xiong, don't give up yet! :p
<Tm_T> fine
<gorgonzola> xiong: and try kubuntu 8.04, is much more stable than intrepid :)
<shawn__> wow I ran kde on a 900 Mhz machine and I didn't consider that fine.
<shawn__> *kde 3.5
<revourbis_> I allready have that one installed.
<Tm_T> shawn__: perhaps it was your settings then (:)
<revourbis_> And amarok sais... wait a sec pls.
<xiong> thx all
<shawn__> maybe it was at college
<revourbis_> Some media could not be loaded (not playable).
<pawan> Hi all
<neothecat> good afternoon (EST).  does anyone know a public calendar that synchs up seemlesly with kontact?  i do not want to use gcaldaemon or anything like that.  thanks!
<Pconfig> revourbis_ that's a different message as your first one?
<revourbis_> Yes.
<pawan> can somebody tell me wav to MP3 converter
 * revourbis_ is sharpening that ol' rusty axe.
<pawan> apart from LAME
<athlon1> Hi, can any tell me where are all the optios of konqueror in kde4 (bluetooth, printers, cd-audio, devices,...). They where in kde3, but what happens in kde4?
<Pconfig> revourbis_ right click the mp3 file ==> properties ==> permissions (do you have read access) ?
<neothecat> pawan: sox
<neothecat> pawan: sox works really good for a lot of conversions.
<enig> I have an issue with Video playback at my Kubuntu. both Kaffeine and Dragon player seem to be skipping frames and i get some ocasional slowdowns. is this fixable??
<revourbis_> And ownership goes to root.
<pawan> thanks <"neothecat">
<Pconfig> revourbis_ are those files on a different drive or something?
<Pconfig> probably a windows drive?
<Brad777> HEllo everyon cane u tell me how to fix this error: "Error API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 180.22. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version"
<neothecat> pawan:  i would suggest looking up "sox wav mp3 conversion".  there are so many options, i just find it easier to copy and paste it
<revourbis_> Those are in the root folder as stated by Dolphin.
<Pconfig> revourbis_: could give the exact path?
<shawn__> good luck revourbis_ I have to go I searched google a bit but didn't find any other things that would help you
<Brad777> I bought the 9800GTX+ and tried to install the proprietary driver
<revourbis_> Thanx Shawn, I apreciate.
<revourbis_> Root - host - music.
<athlon1> kubuntu 8.04 is LTS or is 8.10?
<Tm_T> athlon1: latest Kubuntu LTS is 6.06
<Pconfig> revourbis: that's a strange folder :s how did they get there?
<revourbis_> Well I installed Kubuntu "inside windows" as the installer titled because it wouldn't start normally after reboot would return some funny errors and yeah.. So...
<Pconfig> revourbis_: aww i don't have experience with wubi
<athlon1> And, which is going to be the next kubuntu LTS?
<revourbis_> I gave Wingooze 30 GB, drive F: 21GB and the rest 105GB to the linux thingy.
<Pconfig> but let me look, at has something to do with file permissions
<neothecat> is kubuntu also going to have KDE 4.2 release in the repos tomorrow?
<Pconfig> revourbis_: try typing "sudo chmod 777 /host/music -R" in a terminal
<athlon1> I'll try again: with konqueror kde3 supported many protocols: man: bluetooth: print: media: ... Is possilbe to add that protocols to konqueror kde4?
<revourbis_> No such file or directory.
<enig> anone knows how to speed up playback so it doesn't have slowdowns or skipping frames? like switching priority ore something?
<Tm_T> athlon1: next LTS is propably 10.04 but future is unknown factor
<Pconfig> revourbis_ what does cd /host/music do?
<athlon1> Thanks Tm_T
<revourbis_> Do where?
<Pconfig> when you type it in a terminal "cd /host/music"
<revourbis_> Aw, sorry ;))
<revourbis_> One moment.
<revourbis_> No such file or directory.
<Pconfig> :s
<revourbis_> This is so gay... like ok, it's illegal to distribute mp3 bla bla bla... but does the format belong to anyone?
<revourbis_> I'd say no.
<Pconfig> this has nothing to with playing mp3 anymore
<Pconfig> you can play mp3 files now
<Pconfig> but you can't access your windows drive properly
<Pconfig> some read/write file permissions are wrong
<Tm_T> revourbis_: watch your language
<revourbis_> Gay is not a offending word thank you for your atention.
<revourbis_> And I was not refering to anyone, but to the situation in a whole.
<revourbis_> Pconfig, what would you suggest?
<Tm_T> revourbis_: it is when it's used the way you did
<Pconfig> well, find someone who has experience with wubi (that how ubuntu under windows is called)
<revourbis_> @Tm_T Did I call you or anyone here in the room gay? No.
<Pconfig> nope, but calling a situation you don't like 'gay', offends being gay as a whole
<Pconfig> or something
<neothecat> i didn't think people used "gay" as an insult after they passed the age of 12.
<OzoneNerd> Hello all, Q: I thought the Kubuntu printer set up was great, but now the printer has changed IP adresses and printing silently fails.  What to do?
<revourbis_> I don't consider myself the worst thing that happened to humanity let alone to gay/lesbian people with which I got nothing against them.
<revourbis_> I got no ideea where to go to... what if... what if I would do an update to the whole thingy?
<Pconfig> revourbis_ you could try at http://ubuntuforums.org
<revourbis_> I'l try to get some help there too thanx, but after I test if it works after upgrading.
<Pconfig> what are you going to upgrade?
<neothecat> revourbis_: replace "gay" with jew, black, or any other group, and maybe you will understand what the problem is.  using the word gay to mean the same as "stupid" or "bad" is very insulting.
<Matt123> Hi! Is there a channel for jaunty?
<revourbis_> @neothecat: Jew, black, mexicans etc. are born that way, gay people on the other side don't. And I refered to as gay at the situation beying out of the ordinary. I honestly think that having problems with a driver here or a compatibility thingy there with a new OS it's ok byt not beying able to play mp3 files is absolutely gay=out of the ordinary
<neothecat> revourbis_:  are you serious?  are you really serious.  and by the way, as someone who is was born into a jewish family and is now any atheist, being jewish is a choice.
<mohbana> hi, how do i open the terminal in the current DIR i'm browsing with Dolphin
<OzoneNerd> I'm not much for being offended in any case, but that was a stupid comment.  What about crippled people?  They often aren't born that way.
<david_edmundson> press F4 in dolphin
<revourbis_> Atheism is not a religion.
<david_edmundson> ok, all of you - move on or move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<neothecat> revourbis_:  i never said it was.  i said being jewish is.
<david_edmundson> mohbana: was pressing F4 what you wanted?
<mohbana> david_edmundson: no exactly, i wanted it to launch in a separate window
<neothecat> if anyone wants to continue that conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic, please do.
<Pconfig> mohbana, richt click the folder ==> open with terminal?
<david_edmundson> mohbana: you can drag the terminal widget outside of the window
<enig> Question! how can i configure the firewall that comes with KUBUNTu 8.10?? because it's blocking DC++ nad aMule too :S
<Pconfig> i mean, actions
<mohbana> ok thanks that works.  but i wanted something like gnome's ver. where i can right click on the folder and open terminal.   anyhow, thanks
<Pconfig> mohbana, it's in the actions menu when you right click a file or folder
<Pconfig> enig: maybe try isntall kmyfirewall?
<mohbana> sorry ... big mistake.  i meant, whilst in a folder
<david_edmundson> does Kubuntu have a firewall by default? I don't think so - probably a NAT issue
<JontheEchidna> Matt123: You'll need to wait until packages for the rest of KDE are available
<JontheEchidna> currently only packages for kdelibs and kdepimlibs have finished building
<enig> so why i keep getting dennied connections low Id on amule and on DC++ i can't download and search? how can i fix this? :S
<Matt123> JontheEchidna - Ok my friend - is it because the packages are being built and I only have some of the packages?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Jonty>  /part
<JontheEchidna> though there might be a delay since a recent upload of libxcb broke anything that needs it to build
<mohbana> so i'm using dolphin cause the gnome browser is vvvverry slow
<wesley_> So ive placed my laptop hd into my mini itx, the hd was broken from the mini itx :(
<wesley_> Guys only 1 hour and 5 min till kde4.2 is released
<aapzak> when will we see it in ubuntu?
<Matt123> Hi is anyone going to a release party for 4.2?
<mohbana> why is the gfx so damn slow
<mohbana> considering my gfx card is so powerful i'm surprised this lagging that much
<aapzak> mohbana: there must be something wrong with your drivers
<aapzak> I'm running on poor hardware and its running pretty smooth
<pinda> mohbana: what card and what drivers?
<aapzak> 4.2 RC1 that is
<mohbana> 8800gts nvidia, the latest one from the repo, i just updated a few minutes ago
<pinda> mohbana: on the repo from which version of kubuntu?
<mohbana> i just installed kubuntu about 10 min ago
<pinda> 8.10 didn't have nvidia 180.x right?
<Pconfig> nope
<pinda> mohbana: 8.10
<pinda> ?
<mohbana> oh last intrepid
<spot_> How to handle .tar.gz in Kubuntu?
<pinda> mohbana: yeah, 180.x is really a difference of light and day
<spot_> I have downloadet firefox
<wesley_> Matt123 my parents forbidden me to go to germany
<mohbana> pinda: do i need to install that manually?
<pinda> spot_: why don't use the firefox from the repo
<pinda> mohbana: yes
<spot_> pinda: Where do i find that? Im newbie :-)
<wesley_> How can I make a live cd of my existing kubuntu ?
<Matt123> anyone from New Zealand having a release party?
<Pconfig> spot_: Kmenu -> programs -> Add/remove software
<pinda> mohbana: kde4 uses a like of Xorg goodies that weren't used very much before, and some drivers have been seriously lacking in that regard, like the older nvidia drivers
<spot_> wesley_: When you DL it, there is already a live version on, unless you choose it not to be there
<Walzmyn> whenever I watch a movie in Kaffeine the sound is really quite. I've got everything maxed but the sound is much quiter than other apps - anybody got a suggestion on how to fix this?
<spot_> Pconfig: Thanks! :-)
<pinda> spot_: yeah, what Pconfig says... the package manager is the way to install applications on any linux platform... a lot less hassle
<david_edmundson> Walzmyn: does it have it's own volume control?
<david_edmundson> Dragon does.
<mohbana> pinda: will that be the next release of ubunut
<Walzmyn> david_edmundson, yes,  and it's maxed
<pinda> spot_: and ALL your software get's updated automatically
<pinda> mohbana: yes
<Pconfig> mohbana: i think it's in the backports
<Pconfig> let me check
<bitmonster> hi
<david_edmundson> Walzmyn: bust open alsamixer from the command line, and max everything there
<Walzmyn> david_edmundson, done
<david_edmundson> Kaffiene will output via PCM which Phonon (new KDE4 stuff) wont
<aapzak> Walzmyn: cover your ears :)
<wesley_> spot, look I just want to have a complete version of my kubuntu on a iso
<Walzmyn> david_edmundson, i'm on 8.04
<david_edmundson> oh ok
<david_edmundson> at that point I've no idea
<Pconfig> mohbana, you sure it's not in your package manager?
<Walzmyn> ok, thanks
<wesley_> would be ideal to just have your copy and place it on other machines
<david_edmundson> ..unless all your movies are just very quiet :-P
<mohbana> Pconfig: how do i find out from the CL?
<Pconfig> mohbana: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<spot_> Pconfig: pinda: Thanks alot to both of you! :-)
<Pconfig> spot_: you're welcome ;)
<mohbana> Pconfig: thanks it's available, but i don't want to risk breaking my system
<pinda> spot_: np... it's a bit of a switch from the windows way of thinking where your seek tha interwebs for an installer.... one central place for all your software. :) nice, aint it?
<zicada> say, what timeframe are we talking from KDE4.2 release tomorrow to package availability in kubuntu ?
<Pconfig> mohbana: i'd give it a shot. Backup your xorg.conf file, install it and if it doesn't work, just install nvidia-glx-177 again, put your xorg.conf file back
<Pconfig> the 180 driver is a world of differnce
<Pconfig> anyway, i'm off, goodnight
<pinda> yeah, with the 177 driver, plasma is even faster with the "nv" driver
<hendershot> hey
<wildchild_> alguien sabe como cambiar un tema en  kubuntu 8.10?
<aapzak> alguien sabe hablar ingles?
<surgy> !english
<wildchild_> alguien me ayuda?no se como se hace y me estoy volviendo loco
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<surgy> so who can i help today?
<jussi01> !es | aapzak
<ubottu> aapzak: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spot_> pinda: Prette smart, and pretty nice! Now i just have to get my fingerprint reader to work, and webcam, then theres only my RAW files i ask if they can be converted to JPEG
<aapzak> jussi01: ??
<spot_> pinda: Pretty*
<aapzak> wildchild needed help, not me :)
<jussi01> aapzak: sorry, didnt see that.
<aapzak> jussi01: np :)
<aapzak> I'm not gonna wait here for 4.2 to be released, gtg sleep, byebye
<nicholai> does anyone know how I should get the system to "apt-get update" automatically ie on every boot or daily
<nicholai> I have to do it manually now so that the kde-update-notifier reacts
<marcel_> if you want to install java install from Synaptic instead of sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk // works better :)
<mohbana> pinda: about the nvidia drivers, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180, is that from backports?
<pinda> mohbana: I'm not sure, I think so. you've got backports enabled?
<blahjake> nicholai: cron
<mohbana> pinda: no i don't.  but will that be the default driver in the upcoming rlease
<nicholai> blahjake: shouldn't there be a default cronjob then? before upgrading to intrepid I didn't have to do this myself
<pinda> mohbana: extremely likely
<blahjake> nicholai: that's probably true, check /etc/cron.daily and friends on a box that does it itself
<blahjake> nicholai: gotta run, but in case it helps here's the contents of /etc/cron.daily/apt on a fresh (not upgraded) intrepid install that is noticing updates on its own: http://rafb.net/p/W4IshG21.html
<spot_> What is KDE Wallet ment for?
<Dannilion> spot_: it stores all your passwords and stuff, with a master password
<Walzmyn> spot_, best I can tell, it's supposed to open an anoying dialog box everytime you try to do anything
<spot_> Dannilion: Ok! :-) Cool! Thanks
<spot_> Walzmyn: Ok :-)
<what_if> are there any cons still to using 64 bit kubuntu on the desktop ?
<tommo78> Trying to sample Kubuntu 8.10 via the LiveCD: it appears to load to an extent, but then fails on every attempt. I see "Checking battery", then it changes to a black screen with a load of blue pixels all the way down the left quarter of the screen. It then goes back to "Checking battery" and the process repeats itself. Completely stuck. Anyone got any ideas?
<FoxBlitzz> what_if: Not from what I've tried of it, got Flash and WINE working, but then again I haven't tried 32-bit
<Walzmyn> what_if, iv'e not had any problems other than Opera being a bit fussy
<Walzmyn> what_if, and Ventrilo only makes a 32 bit client
<what_if> anyone use the nvidia driver on 64bit ?
<what_if> thats a big one for me ...
<Walzmyn> what_if, yes - had no troubles
<what_if> I will give it a shot then.
<what_if> tried tu upgrade and ruined my system...
<moreno> hola
<what_if> Walzmyn: did you get opera to work? Won't 64 bit run both 64 and 32 software ?
<moreno> somebody whos peak spanish
<what_if> moreno: #kubuntu-es
<moreno> hi
<tommo78> Trying to sample Kubuntu 8.10 via the LiveCD: it appears to load to an extent, but then fails on every attempt. I see "Checking battery", then it changes to a black screen with a load of blue pixels all the way down the left quarter of the screen. It then goes back to "Checking battery" and the process repeats itself. Completely stuck. Anyone got any ideas?
<what_if> sounds like a video driver issue
<tommo78> Anything I can do to remedy that?
<tommo78> It's not a very inspiring first experience of Linux, that's all :P
<what_if> put vga=792 on the kernel command line
<what_if> the ubuntu live cd's are not that great
<what_if> try knoppix
<tommo78> Thanks, what_if. I'll hit google.
<what_if> not a great installed system, but the best live cd in my opinion
<tommo78> Ah, I was only using the LiveCD to ensure everything worked before I wiped Windows
<tommo78> How would I go about altering the kernel command line to see if that fixed my problem?
<Guest87079> Puta que bariu!!!Ta tudo em ingles?
<Guest87079> Server Brazil?
<what_if> el canal #ubuntu-es es para habla espanol
<zicada> 4.2 final released, i demand packages :D
<Walzmyn> what_if, it will run, it's just slow as all crap.
<Walzmyn> no offence to my brothers in the FOSS movement, but I hate Firefox, so it kinda miffs me I gotta use it. But i'm sure opera will get this bug worked out.
<alonea> I tried to get an explanation earlier, but had to go. where are the touchpad options???
<alonea> anyone? I used to have an app I could go to before, but not in intrepid. I can't do it xorg.conf since its now hal. What do I do?
<wesley_> yeah kde4.2 is released
<oobe> im still using kde3
<oobe> :P
<wesley_> Grampa does maby use kde1
<oobe> but i said i would upgrade once 4.2 came out cause of some missing features
<alonea> where are the touchpad options???
<jpedroza> alonea: Most are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpedroza> alonea: Input Device
<alonea> jpedroza: but we dont use that anymore!
<alonea> jpedroza: its hal now
<wesley_> oobe i am running the rc, thats pratical the final
<oobe> wesley_, i havent kept up but last time i tried kde4 it was missing a lot of essential things like an administrators menu in the control centre does it have that all fixed now
<jpedroza> alonea: I will have to check
<alonea> jpedroza: intrepid is on new system. its these wierd .fdi files. my xorg doesn't have much of anything in it anymore.
<jpedroza> alonea: That would explain why my trackpad tap and scroll don't work
<alonea> jpedroza: not including comments, its only 11 lines
<wesley_> oobe its much better then 4.0 and cleaner the 4.1
<alonea> jpedroza: *nods* and I don't have any settings menu anywhere that I can find for touchpad. or anything at all that even says I have a touc
<alonea> hpad
<jpedroza> alonea: I have this: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<alonea> jpedroza: I wont have a clue how to fix my problem with that...
<alonea> jpedroza: if I so much as barely brush my touchpad while typing my cursor goes all over the place.
<alonea> I can try though.
<jpedroza> alonea: Trade ya? Mine barely works
<alonea> jpedroza: lol. I can pastebin my current settings if that helps any.
<alonea> I wonder if changing this line:
<alonea> <merge key="input.x11_options.PalmDetect" type="string">0</merge>
<alonea> to a 1 would fix it
<jpedroza> alonea: looks like a simple xml file that uses the same basic options as xorg.conf
<jpedroza> alonea: pastebin would be great
<alonea> ok, gimmie a sex
<alonea> sec!
<alonea> gah
<jpedroza> alonea: freudian slip
<jpedroza> alonea: when you say one thing and mean your mother
<jpedroza> alonea: Need to reboot. brb
<marcelo> ola amigo preciso de ajuda com wireless
<marcelo> quem pode me ajudar
<alonea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marcelo> sorry
<alonea> no problem
<marcelo> i need help
<marcelo> about wireless
<Jumento> mp3?
<alonea> oh fun. what card? broadcom?
<marcelo> my computer is dell
<marcelo> I use kubuntu
<alonea> what wireless card. if you go to a terminal and type in "lspci" it will be listed under there
<alonea> it will look something like this: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<alonea> also, what exact problem are you having with wireless? is your card not being detected?
<DaSkreech> Hi alonea
<marcelo> what command in terminal ?
<alonea> hey DaSkreech. why is there not an easy settings menu for the touchpad? I don't think users know to automatically go to /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi to then play a numbers game
<alonea> marcelo: lspci
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> People weren't naturally born with that knowledge?
<alonea> DaSkreech: *mock glare*
<tommo78> How do I switch to the vesa driver when using the livecd?
 * DaSkreech writes a stern letter to the midwives
<tommo78> It appears the ATI HD 2400 isn't supported by the default driver
<tommo78> ... sucks for me
<alonea> DaSkreech: heh. and I am still lost on what most of that stuff in the file means...kinda bad to just start putting random stuff in. ^^;;;
<jennifer> i need help setting up my external mic to use with SKYPE
<DaSkreech> alonea: backups are good
<alonea> DaSkreech: oh yesh
<alonea> DaSkreech: but the bad thing is, I really haven't found a page explaining this. *pout*
<DaSkreech> alonea: As you said there really shouldn't be one. It should be easier
<jennifer> can someone plez help me
<alonea> DaSkreech: really! there used to be an app that did this for you. you just clicked and played with sliders and set it up how you needed
<marcelo> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<marcelo> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<marcelo> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<DaSkreech> alonea: Remember what it was called?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: What's the problem?
<jennifer> my mic isnt working for skype
<z666> channel
<jennifer> its a usb plug in
<spot_> Is it not possible to "unrar" a rar archive in Kubuntu? I have Ark + rar installed
<alonea> DaSkreech: Synaptics. and its not compatiable anymore. they were made for the old way of things
<marcelo> no reconized
<spot_> It seems like the file is to big, its about 4.47Gb
<DaSkreech> !info ksynaptics
<ubottu> Package ksynaptics does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-6 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 392 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> spot_: What Filesystem do you have the drive formatted in?
<DaSkreech> alonea: tried gsynaptics ?
<alonea> I can't get it to work at all. I can try again though.
<alonea> DaSkreech: oh yes...month ago
<spot_> DaSkreech:  ext 3
<z666> any 1 familiar with the bct15
<z666> any 1 familiar with the bct15  ???
<DaSkreech> spot_: Should work then
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Is it working elsehwere?
<DaSkreech> Elsewhere?
<jennifer> nope
<spot_> DaSkreech: Where do i chek it?
<jennifer> i can hear but i cant talk out of it
<DaSkreech> spot_: try unrar x rar.rar from the command line
<DaSkreech> jennifer: The Skype test call doesn't pick it up?
<alonea> DaSkreech: you end up with this sorta hell: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<alonea> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<spot_> DaSkreech: Im newbie, so i dont know how :-D
<jennifer> it says problem with audio capture
<mimmo> ciao
<alonea> DaSkreech: it hasn't been updated in ages and thus works on old system.
<DaSkreech> s!it
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> spot_: do you know where the file is?
<spot_> DaSkreech: ca
<z666> any 1 familiar with the bct15  ???
<DaSkreech> alonea: Well first of all bug it
<DaSkreech> z666: What is that?
<z666> bearcat 15 scanner /radio
<messeup> i want to install Kubuntu on my Asus eee. it got xandros "which sucks imo" however i do not have a usb pen. is it possible to install it from a usb disk ? got a 300GB mybook usb disk,
<spot_> DaSkreech: home/spot/film/title.rar.r00 - rar.99
<DaSkreech> z666: ahmm I'm not.
<DaSkreech> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mimmo> xdcc
<mimmo> xdcc send
<DaSkreech> spot_: try cd to it then unrar x title.rar.r00
<spot_> DaSkreech: It's splittet in ca 100 pieces
<alonea> DaSkreech: bug it? like "bugger"? or something for me to actually do. cause I looked high and low to get gsyn to work in intrepid and I did not find a successful case I dont think.
<messeup> DaSkreech read my question beffore you linke me to a howto install from cd and usb pen
<z666> the problem i have is with the com port detection not so much th bct15
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Try swap the input audio device in skype options
<spot_> DaSkreech:  cd?
<messeup> *or
<jennifer> how do i do that
<jennifer> im new at skype lol
<DaSkreech> messeup: You want to install right off the ISO?
<DaSkreech> spot_: change directory the command for that is cd
<DaSkreech> so cd film
<z666> the problem i have is with the com port detection
<messeup> well i got a usb "mybook" disk.. and i want to install kubuntu on it.
<z666> the problem i have is with the com port detection
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Open the options and go to audio
<spot_> DaSkreech: in "Run command"?
#kubuntu 2009-01-27
<DaSkreech> z666: try ##hardware
<mimmo>  Romanzo.Criminale.La.Serie.Ep.09.iTALiAN.SATRip.XviD-FiRE.avi
<DaSkreech> spot_: open Dolphin and press F4
<z666> ty
<d3jake> My Adept decided to eat my OS for some reason and I need a way to get to a console of the install where I can install things, but still have access to IRC and a web browser. Is there a way for me to open a terminal to a partition that has my Linux on it to reinstall packages?
<jennifer> on skype?
<spot_> DaSkreech: Ok
<DaSkreech> jennifer: yes
<messeup> erm i mean.. can i install it from a mybook disk
<DaSkreech> d3jake: yes
<z666> ##hardware
<jennifer> ok im at sound options
<messeup> without messing with mbr or other stuff on mybook
<DaSkreech> z666: /join ##hardware
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Does it have an audio in device?
<spot_> DaSkreech:  Then?
<DaSkreech> type cd film in the terminal then unrar x title.rar.r00
<mimmo> xdcc send #87
<jennifer> yeah input and output
<DaSkreech> mimmo: What are you doing?
<messeup> is there a eee channel?
<d3jake> DaSkreech, looks like you're busy.. when you get a chance, please point me to a command or web page that can assist me in getting that terminal running. THank you
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Switch the input to something else and try it
<DaSkreech> d3jake: What's your current state?
<d3jake> Botted on a live CD with my partition that I have my Linux on mounted.
<d3jake> I found the log file from my package manager and it did a number....
<jennifer> like what lol
<DaSkreech> d3jake: Mount your partition
<DaSkreech> jennifer: I don't know I can't see what yu have :)
<d3jake> DaSkreech: Done
<DaSkreech>  I know that Skype doesn't like pulse audio that much
<d3jake> GUIs make it nearly foolproof
<DaSkreech> d3jake: sudo chroot /mount/poiny
<DaSkreech> d3jake: sudo chroot /mount/point
<DaSkreech> messeup: #eeepc
<messeup> ahh,, thanks
<d3jake> DaSkreech so if the partition is mounted on /media/disk use sudo chroot /media/disk?
<messeup> #join #eeepc
<DaSkreech> jennifer: I swapped mine out to something else kinda randomly and it worked
<DaSkreech> d3jake: correct
<messeup> ops
<d3jake> DaSkreech What's the root pw on a live CD?
<DaSkreech> There is none
<d3jake> ahh,kk
<DaSkreech> not on *buntu at least
<d3jake> DaSkreech: sweet, I thnk it worked... now to fix what's broke. THanks for the help!
<DaSkreech> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<jennifer> randomly huh
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Semi randomly :-)
<wesley_> Anyone had evey to call warranty on hitachi hds ?
<jennifer> any reccomendations
<jennifer> i really need my mic working lol for a call
<DaSkreech> jennifer: does it turn up in system settings?
<jennifer> no
<jennifer> i mean ive tried KMixer
<DaSkreech> is it muted there?
<jennifer> and have my mic un muted and everything
<DaSkreech> kk
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to think of another app that uses mic to test it with :)
<firatk> türkçe
<kmaid> Hi, i am a windows user just trying to get to grips with unbuntu where can like ask stupid questions :?
<firatk> türkçe kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DaSkreech> kmaid: Here would be a good start forums would be a good follow up
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Can you hear the skype test call first of all
<kmaid> ah awesome, i just found the application installer so freaking sweet ^^
<jennifer> i got it lol
<jennifer> working
<jennifer> now i need to fix volume lol
<DaSkreech> kmaid: It is nice
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Whoot!
<DaSkreech> what did it take?
<jennifer> whats PCM?
<kmaid> I installed the windows remote desktop KRDC but it crashes on start :/
<jennifer> C-Media USB Headphone set (hw, default, 0)
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Raw sound
<jennifer> for sound in and out
<DaSkreech> jennifer: It's what the speakers put out. turn up PCM and everything gets louder
<DaSkreech> kmaid: booo which version?
<jennifer> how do u turn it down lol
<kmaid> Actually i just ran it again and it works ill be quiet :x
<DaSkreech> jennifer: oh! yo uwant it down not up
<DaSkreech> jennifer: In kmix
<jennifer> yeah
<cptr13> kmaid....you'll find the folks here and on the forums very helpful.  don't hesitate to ask anything
<DaSkreech> kmaid: No crashes are important stuff :)
<kmaid> It came up with the debug information but i just closed it like windows lol
<DaSkreech> kmaid: Really? you have debugging installed? That's interesting
<kmaid> Nah, I do program but it just came up with this crash application that had a pile of debug output. Perhaps it is something to do with KRDC?
<DaSkreech> No all K apps should do that
<jennifer> how do i turn it down lol
<marek_> hi, i have kde 4.2 how can i add widget - show desktop?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Is everything loud or just the mic ?
<jennifer> the audio lol
<DaSkreech> marek_: click add widget on the panel I think
<marek_> DaSkreech the thing is, there is no such widget
<DaSkreech> jennifer: So everything is loud? The furtherst left slider should turn it down
<Wutz> Hey, how do I turn off the automatic blackscreen appearing when my computer is idle, this is annoying me because every little while when I'm watching a movie it turns black and I have to move the mouse
<marek_> Wutz do you use 4,2 or 4,1?
<Wutz> I'm using 4.2 rc1
<Wutz> The monitor itself isn't turning off, it's like a black screensaver, although I turned off screen savers
<firatk> türkçe ubuntu
<firatk> türkçe ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !tr | firatk
<ubottu> firatk: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> wen will kde 4.2 be released, on 27?
<firatk> turklug
<KDesk> *when
<KDesk> And when will it be in the kubuntu repo, and in which?
<Wutz> Yes, kde 4.2 final is supposed to be released tommorow, the 27th. As for when it will be added, I cannot tell as that is how fast Ubuntu works on it.
<DaSkreech> Should be there by tomorrow
<Dragnslcr> Usually takes the Ubuntu staff a couple days to get the packages built
<DaSkreech> can't promise how nice it will be :)
<Raylz> are there any 4.2 repos available?
<DaSkreech> Topic
<Dragnslcr> Depending on far ahead the KDE devs freeze the code
<Raylz> was just released :)
<Wutz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<Wutz> that is the repo i added to get the kde 4.2 rc1
<Wutz> just simply add it and update the system
<marek_> does anyone know what activity bar is for>
<marek_> ?
<Wutz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Wutz> thats the full one sorry
<Raylz> so has it been decided to be available as upgrade for intrepid?
<Raylz> or do we have to use the sources ourselves
<Wutz> you have to add them...thats the source i just gave you
<Raylz> Wutz: i already got a 4.2rc system :)
<Raylz> im just curious
<kaddi_> heya, it's me again :D
<kaddi_> is there an easy way to check the temperatures and fans in kubuntu  /(8.10)
<kaddi_> ?
<DaSkreech> marek_: To switch activities
<kaddi_> my kubuntu just completely froze up and the shiftlock lamp started blinking... i had to cut the power.... s
<jhowden> .
<kaddi_> i've had a couple of these freezes, but i thought this was due to faulty RAM. But I've switched the broken RAM and still get the freeze up
<kaddi_> (oh it's an acer laptop by the way... if this info is necessary? )
<wesley_> kaddi_ yes with the temptare plosmoid
<wesley_> you need to install libsensors and then sudo setup sensors ?
<yannick__> hi
<kaddi_> i don't know, i wanted to check if the laptop wasn't getting too hot causing the freeze up
<kmaid> How do you make yourself root in console?
<stdin> kmaid: sudo -i
<yannick__> i need help configuring my Kubuntu 8.10 Xorg. Since the last X.org update my azerty keyboard turned to qwerty. All i remember was that the update proposed was an english update.
<wesley_> kaddi some acer laptop have a nasty bug
<yannick__> i'm using Kubuntu under virtualbox client hosted on Windows ...
<kaddi_> wesley_: what do you mean, also there is no command "setup" but libsensors is installed
<kaddi_> correction: libsensors3 is installed. 4 isn't. do i need both?
<wesley_> google on it, thats how i founded out to setup, but the tempature doesnt spring that high, so that plasmoid is boring
<yannick__> 'sudo loadkeys fr' doesnt change anything alas
<yannick__> can anyone help me ?
<DaSkreech> yannick__: Check your dpkg log and remove the english update
<wesley_> kaddi_ there a several guides to set up your sensors
<yannick__> where can i find the dpkg logs ? Because since it is a new adept aaplicationm there is no log viewer yet
<wesley_> im just to lazy to do that agian
<wesley_> kaddi_ sensors-detect does call the setup run it in konsole
<DaSkreech> yannick__: /var/log/
<kaddi_> wesley_ yeah, google told me as well ;) but it's still showing 0 and 1°C as CPU-Temperatures
<wesley_> I just answered every time yes yes yes
<yannick__> thanks DaSk
<kaddi_> me to ;)
<kaddi_> it also found the intel processor and everything
<yannick__> but i cant find out what is wrong
<Wutz> Hey does anyone know how to turn off folder view in 4.2 and get the old school desktop icons on your screen?
<Wutz> I did it before, but for some reason it went back, now I cant find the option
<White_Pelican> hi all. I am running intrepid with 4.2 rc1. on the panel (what we used to call the taskbar) when you mouse over an item, the info is white text on a black background. How do I change that. I'm very new to kde 4
<Wutz> Try open system settings > Advanced tab > Desktop Theme details, and you can change the background type or theme type
<BSD_AGENT_2> Hi
<kaddi> so, how can i find out what caused ubuntu to freeze?
<kaddi> are there any logs i got could go through?
<mgroman> !ohmy | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Wutz> Ot system settings > Appearance > colors for text color changing
<Wutz> or*
<White_Pelican> let me try that
<kaddi> mgroman: i'm not a native speaker and i don't know what you find offensive in my question. could you explain?
<White_Pelican> I don't want ot change the whole theme, just the panel colors
<White_Pelican> to*
<Dr_willis> Might not be possible White_Pelican
<Dr_willis> a lot of 'things' are still being slowly added to KDE4
<White_Pelican> so should I wait till tomorrow, or wait till summer when 4.3 comes out?
<Dr_willis> Who knows..:) not me.. :P
<Wutz> Pelican, in that window you can change any part of the theme, not change the whole thing
<White_Pelican> in advanced, desktop theme settings or the other one?
<Wutz> yes the theme settings
<Wutz> the other is actual coloring of the text
<White_Pelican> oic
<White_Pelican> well what I tried didn't work
<White_Pelican> thanls anyway
<White_Pelican> for now I'll stick to kde 3
<Wutz> Probably should stick with gnome if you don't liek how kde 4 is right now, it won't change fast
<Wutz> My biggest problem with gnome is that it looks like crap lol
<White_Pelican> My wife read on slashdot that Linux (god himself) does not like kde 4 and went back to using gnome
<White_Pelican> that's gotta tell me something
<White_Pelican> not trying to be a troll gere but...
<White_Pelican> here*
<Wutz> Linus you mean?
<Wutz> Yes he switched, but I think it was from 4.0 not recently, although I could be wrong
<White_Pelican> yes I meant linus
<White_Pelican> I suffer from ffs
<White_Pelican> I could look it up like casey stengel used to say :)
<DaSkreech> kaddi: I don't know what's ofensive either. What did you do before it froze?
<DaSkreech> Wutz: huh? KDE4 has been moving incredibly fast
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: He's on Fedora :) Of course he's going to switch
<White_Pelican> alrighty then :)
<kaddi> i had been watching youtube videos for the last couple of hours, chatting here and on icq
<DaSkreech> I don't doubt too much that he's going to switch back when he feels the need again
<kaddi> and i might have had amarok running... but nothing out of the ordinary really
<DaSkreech> Wutz: Yeah Linus switched at 4.0 Fedora made everyone install 4.0 once you upgraded with no KDE3 option. So pretty much if 4.0 didn't work for you (which it didn't for a lot of people) and you are not jumping shp from Fedora you use something else
<DaSkreech> kaddi: How often does it freeze?
<marek_>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<marek_> i was trying to compike widget
<marek_> can you help me?
<kaddi> DaSkreech: not more than 10 times in the last 2-3 weeks... but as I said, I had a faulty RAM-stick (the only one in this machine) so I put it down to this
<DaSkreech> Do you have two computers available?
<kaddi> this is the first time, since then, that it freezes up... so I haven't had any freezes in the last 5 days
<kaddi> yes and no... I do have an old laptop, I could probably revive... not sure internet will work in it though
<kaddi> i do have a dualboot on this one though, (as well as the older laptop)
<yao_ziyuan1> is there a way to retrieve the last apt-get output?
<KDesk> yao_ziyuan1: I think /var/log/apt
<KDesk>  /var/log/aptitude and also all the logs in /var/log/
<DaSkreech> kaddi: Ok I get X freezes from time to time I can ssh in and restart X
<kaddi> ah, that might be worth a try.... i'll setup an ssh-server. :)
<kaddi> (even though i do not have an entirely functional laptop, i happen to live with 2 guys i can trust.. so I could use their PCs :) )
<walter> hello
<walter> has anybody used a radeon 7000 PCI with 8.10?
<rico> exit
<rico> exit
<DaSkreech> kaddi: no need for trust they can't save your password anyway
<kaddi> but still, one feels better when trust is also present ;) ... at least one of them would definitely know how to use a keylogger ;)
<kaddi> supposing the x-server crashed would I find any entries (errormessages) in the syslog, messages, etc?
<DaSkreech> If X crashed you would know
<_MMA_> What are other music players *besides* Amarok for KDE/QT?
<DaSkreech> Juk
<DaSkreech> dragon
<DaSkreech> kaffiene
 * _MMA_ Googles.
<KDesk> _MMA_: you mean that use Qt?
<KDesk> You can also use the ones that use GTK or JAVA
<usuario> hello
<desperate> hello, i need you
<_MMA_> KDesk: No. My 1st question was very intentional. DaSkreech seems to have given the other top contenders.
<JontheEchidna> vlc now uses Qt for its frontend nowadays
<DaSkreech> hi desperate
<kaddi> is there anything else i could try to do, to find the reason for the freeze?
<kaddi> or should i just wait for the next time? :D
<DaSkreech> Oh VLC
<desperate> hi
<desperate> do you can hel me?
<KDesk> kaddi: Mostly if the software is not considered stable, it is software problem, but can also be any hardware part, RAM, video card, HD,etc.
<DaSkreech> kaddi: insta freezes are hard to pick up. If the application has no chance to notify something is wrong and isn't setup that something else monitors it then you may have no indication
<DaSkreech> desperate: yes
<desperate> i dont speak english, but need help
<kaddi> DaSkreech: thanks, I'll just wait and see... maybe I'll get lucky with the ssh-server :)
<desperate> need to put win xp
<mgroman> !ohmy | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<mgroman> please
<_MMA_> DaSkreech: Reason for my question is I know what's out there for GNOME (I develop for Ubuntu Studio) and dislike Amarok. So I'm looking for a *music* player for KDE/QT that's a little less, robust. And nothing that's a switchblade. Seems like there's not much past Amarok.
<desperate> because, i cant view my cam
<DaSkreech> desperate: What do you speak?
<desperate> spanish
<kaddi> KDesk: I did a quick check on the RAM and the HD... but, for sure, there might be other Hardware issues I haven't thought off..
<DaSkreech> _MMA_: dragon
<DaSkreech> all it does it play
<DaSkreech> !es | desperate
<ubottu> desperate: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JontheEchidna> the package name would be dragonplayer
<DaSkreech> kaddi: video card overheating
<kaddi> mgroman isn't a troll is he?
<_MMA_> DaSkreech: I looked at it. Might be a bit too spartan, but I'll keep looking. :)
<login_> sdt
<DaSkreech> kaddi: Seems so or a bot
<login_> koio
<DaSkreech> _MMA_: Juk
<login_> jio0uoop
<DaSkreech> It's in between
<DaSkreech> has a playlist and little else
<desperate> ok
<_MMA_> DaSkreech: Yeah. Looks that way. Thanx. I'll try that out.
<KDesk> kaddi: is the crash random?
<DaSkreech> login_: yes?
<login_> can i help you??
<KDesk> kaddi: Have you tested it in another computer to see if you can reproduce the bug/freeze?
<kaddi> DaSkreech: how could I check the video card thing? I did install lmsensors but it only seems to be able to read the harddisk temperature correctly (other temps are ß or 1=
<KDesk> kaddi: you can search for your pc model in google to see if anybody has also a similar problem.
<kaddi> KDesk:it's only a really rare freeze... maybe 10 if its high... and the other 9 might have been related to defective RAM. I just but in a new stick 5 days ago... hadn't had a problem since then
<kaddi> and I'm going to google as well :)
<kaddi> and I don't have another PC with enough Harddiskspace to install it
<KDesk> kaddi:  Maybe it is not full supported hardware. Have you tried ALT+SYS RQ?
<kaddi> KDesk: no, I don't know what that is :D
<kaddi> what is SYSRQ?
<Dr_willis> SYSREQ = isent that like alt-ctrl-PrintScreen >
<Dr_willis> it evey says 'sysreq' under my 'printscreen' key
<KDesk> kaddi: I don't know very well
<Dr_willis> sysreq - casuese a kernel dump/logging information stuff to happen in the event of a major bad crash
<kaddi> Dr-Willis: ah thanks. :D it says "druck" and "s-abf" on mine
<kaddi> ;)
<Dr_willis> and in 15+ year of linux use.. ive never  used it. :)
<kaddi> nothing happens, when I press alt+sysreq... should I see something?
<KDesk> kaddi: here is a small explanation of the history of the key http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<KDesk> kaddi: It is, ALT+SYSRQ+R+E+I+S+U+B
<KDesk> At the same time ALT+SysRq while pressing the R, then the E...et.
<kaddi> KDesk: I literally didn't know which key on my keyboard was the ysrg key ;) that's why I asked ;)
<KDesk> kaddi: hehe, I didn't knew that some months ago :)
<Dr_willis> 'Linux: - Helping you use all those keys - that you NEVER knew what they were used for!'
<Dr_willis> Overheard once "What the heck is the Tilda Key?'
<Dr_willis> Overheard once  'back tick? whats a backtick?'
<Dr_willis> 'who needs  < and > anyway?'
<kaddi> i might not want to do this right now, do I?
<Dr_willis> Using the sysreq key sequance = Instant lockup/logging/power down - i think
<kaddi> yes... :D i'm glad i finished reading the wikientry before trying again :D
<Dr_willis> I recall some one filing a 'bug' once -- "the systemlocks up when i do a ALT+ctrl-whatever-printscreen' ---> he got mad when he was told it was a 'feature'
<Dr_willis> I think you can hook up a serial terminal (see your wiki) to the serial ports and get logging/bug info from there also.
<DaSkreech> You can
<KDesk> kaddi: ah, if you get such a freeze again, you can try to type: ALT+SysRq + R + E + S + U + B  , with a delay of maybe 5s between every key, and if that reboots the system the kernel was not freezed, maybe the xserver.
<Dr_willis> or just try sshing in from another machine. :)
<Dr_willis> if ya can ssh in. use 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<KDesk> That is also a good idea :)
<KDesk> here is a better explanation http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<kaddi> I'll try to remember that :D might have to start writing all this down ;) (or just save the log of this conversation)
<DaSkreech> Write it
<KDesk> Better write down :)
<DaSkreech> YOu can't read the saved log when the system freezes
<KDesk> An analog paper is saver.
 * kaddi is able to lose important papers in less than3 secondes :D
<kaddi> but i'll write it down and store it somewhere safe :D
<kaddi> so, the most important things would probably be the magic keys and the x-restart command :)
<DaSkreech> yep
<DaSkreech> Well the X restart is second nature once you know sysv
<DaSkreech> which oddly enough Ubuntu is not
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> upstart is amazingly well done - it seems  :) many people dont even realize they are not using   a SYS V thing
<DaSkreech> I do cause init 6 doesn't work :(
<stdin> init 6 == reboot
<thomas__> how can we check the progress of large copies in Doliphin?
<kaddi> i'll be going, all of a sudden it's 4am and I have to be at work soon :o
<kaddi> many thanks to DaSkreech, KDesk and Dr_willis :)
<kaddi> see you soon
<Dr_willis> almost 10 here.. about time for me to go to work
<DaSkreech> ThomasD: Blast
<Szadek> hello , my gstreamer is giving too bright photos on webkam .... i tried to fix the brightness on gstreamer properties but the output is always the same ... does anyone have any idea how to fix this
<Szadek> ???
<marcel> please how can i use dosemu -> sample of a command... ??
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey DaSkreech, how's things ?
<DaSkreech> not bad how are you?
<BluesKaj> good & good :)
<marcel> i try dosemu -install -E 16000 but fail
<BluesKaj> !dosemu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu
<BluesKaj> !info dosemu
<ubottu> dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2272 kB, installed size 5704 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> marcel, what are you trying to emulate?
<BluesKaj> prolly DOOM
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<bazhang> why not get dosbox
<Dr_willis> Theres native Linux ports of DOOM and a dozen variants
<Dr_willis>  they run doom better then the original dos verion
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Don't jump all over him :)
<DaSkreech> That was a joke
<Dr_willis> I got DOOM on my GP32 :)
<Dr_willis> and GP2x
<Dr_willis> its still a classic
<BluesKaj> !E 16000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about E 16000
<DaSkreech> As long as you don't put 3 behind it
<marcel> yes i try to emulate like: dosemu -install -L 20000 -e 1024 -n
<Dr_willis> byeeeee
<Dr_willis> doxbox dies games MUCH better then dosemu i fune
<Dr_willis> find.
<Dr_willis> Night all. :)
<bazhang> marcel, for games?
<DaSkreech> It dies them ?
<marcel> no , for foxpro
<marcel> or borlandc exe...
<marcel> not for games
<DaSkreech> :-)
<marcel> bazhang: do you have an ideea how to launch dosemu ??
<bazhang> marcel, not sure as I have never used it sorry
<marcel> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> sacktime...nite all
<KDesk> Every time I open Kate it comes with the left tab bar open, is it possible to make it default that the left tab bar is closed every time?
<DaSkreech> Dunno actually
<tweakedeh> I cant get sound working with ZSNES any ideas?
<khalidmian> i just downloaded the iso file for kubuntu jaunty and tried to install it through both burning a cd and trying to runit via virtaul drive but for some reason it says invalid cd..p.s im trying to do installation within windows
<BentFrank> did you do the md5 hash check and the CD check?
<khalidmian> how do i perform check sum on a download
<khalidmian> how do i perform check sum on a download that to on an iso file
<khalidmian> i got the download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<legodude_> md5sum
<khalidmian> im right now using windows
<BattleStarJesus> Video in the Adobe Player embeded in Firefox will not play correctly.  The player loads, the content downloads, but playback glitches to a hault.  I am using Kubuntu 8.10, Compiz-Fusion, Firefox 3.0.5, and Adobe Flash Player 10. Turning off Compiz does not solve the complication. How do I resolve the issue.
<khalidmian> i just use vlc instead of 10,00 different players
<DaSkreech> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BattleStarJesus> How do I configure for different players players?
<khalidmian> configure what?
<BattleStarJesus> khalidmian: did you respond to my pose or where to some one else?
<BattleStarJesus> khalidmian: I am trying to watch YouTube videos in FireFox
<khalidmian> ah
<khalidmian> you need flash
<khalidmian> not adobe player
<BattleStarJesus>  Video in the Adobe Player embeded in Firefox will not play correctly.  The player loads, the content downloads, but playback glitches to a hault.  I am using Kubuntu 8.10, Compiz-Fusion, Firefox 3.0.5, and Adobe Flash Player 10. Turning off Compiz does not solve the complication. How do I resolve the issue.
<khalidmian> r u using ubuntu
<khalidmian> BattleStarJesus r u using ubuntu or kubuntu
<BattleStarJesus> khalidmian: how do I switch from Adobe Player to Adobe Flash?
<BattleStarJesus> I am using Kubuntu 8.10
<BattleStarJesus> khalidmian: wait its Adobe Flash Player.
<BattleStarJesus> version 10,0,15,3 i
<BattleStarJesus> version 10,0,15,3
<khalidmian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<khalidmian> should have info for kubuntu aswell
<BattleStarJesus> I have been there but will check again.
<khalidmian> BattleStarJesus sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BattleStarJesus> I'll try
<khalidmian> or use adept to search for flash i u have restricted extras as part of repostoreies
<kde185> kubuntu-restricted-extras is also a good meta package to install all of that pesky proprietary crap
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BattleStarJesus> khalidmian: it is already installed
<khalidmian> then search for flash in adept
<khalidmian> BattleStarJesus is your 3rd party software repository enabled?
<BattleStarJesus> wait 5 to install and 2 to remove for the restricted extras
<BattleStarJesus> yes
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install update
<BattleStarJesus> This is relaxing, a complete pain in the
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<khalidmian> sudo update-flashplugin
<BattleStarJesus> but relaxing none the less, I am truly living the geek life
<tincho_> esto que es?
<khalidmian> ubottu the instruction you gave me make sence if u already have ubuntu/kubuntu..i only have windows and am trying to gethold of jaunty iso file for fresh install however virtual drive says invalid cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khalidmian> yeah thought so
<BattleStarJesus> How do I find a program and kill it? Firefox is aparently running but I do not know where to find it.
<legodude__> killall firefox
<legodude__> or ctrl+esc
<BattleStarJesus> Videos seem to be playing correctly now, I will turn compiz back on and see how the videos respond.
<BentFrank> ubottu: !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<BentFrank> ubottu: !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DaSkreech> !es | tincho
<ubottu> tincho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BattleStarJesus> Ok all is well.
<BattleStarJesus> TIME FOR PANCAKES!!!
<stagga> i tryed to upgrade using wrong server now it will not allow me to boot into desktop says could not start kstartupconfig4
<stagga> NYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX
<progmanos1> hello
<progmanos1> kde 4.2 will be released today!
<usuario> OI
<usuario> ?
<kela_> Доброго времени суток многоуважаемые обитатели канала!
<stdin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kela_> Разъясните, как настраивать печать из Kubuntu на расшаренный принтер, подключённый к компьютеру под winXP в домене?
<stagga_> what that mean to me
<stagga_> progmanos1 what that mean
<stagga_> how to uninstall nessus client
<jon_high9000> I am currently on Kubuntu 8.10 and i am just starting with KDE. is there any way to determine where the current version of KDE Theme Manager is located?
<stagga_> it dosent come install apt-get install kdm
<stagga_> how to uninstall nessus client
<stdin> jon_high9000: you can install themes from System Settings -> Appearance
<jon_high9000> <stdin> before signing in to this chat room i intalled KDM Theme Manager version 1.2.2-1ubuntu1. sorry to ask but is it possible to also use gnome (gtk) Themes?
<stagga_> no
<stagga_> i tryed to upgrade using wrong server now it will not allow me to boot into desktop says could not start kstartupconfig4
<stagga_> kubuntu 8.10 could not start kstartupconfig4
<stdin> jon_high9000: you can see if it starts with "kdesudo kcmshell kdmtheme"
<stdin> stagga_: what do you men wrong server?
<stagga_> idk maybe the right one but wrong order of install
<stagga_> had same problems years ago
<stagga_> do you have a remedy
<stdin> have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<jon_high9000> <stdin> thank you very much for your help. it is very much appreciated.
<techbw> hi all
<techbw> just want to find out if I mount the kubuntu 8.10 dvd will I be able to update via apt, without using the internet?
<stagga_> yep
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hello can i get some help for rtl8185 pci laptop driver installation so my wifi will work on my lappy
<stdin> techbw: yes, just press Alt-F2 and enter: kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<techbw> thanks, once done, I would be able to update the packages that are not on the CD then.
<techbw> I just don't want to break my install, spent hourse to get it the way I like
<techbw> it
<stdin> if there are packages installed that are not on the CD, it'll get them from the net
<techbw> the last time I used aptoncd to copy the packages from one computer to the other, but still downloaded the packages, so was hoping to disable the internet, and update the packages that were not upgraded using the cd online
<stdin> I don't think you can do a partial upgrade
<techbw> but will try that, first want to make an image of the drive just incase
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ;)
<SteBoo>  /j #kde
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ;)
<stagga__> kubuntu 8.10 could not start kstartupconfig4
<jnalli> how do i associate a file type to a particular application?
<jnalli> every video i click on wants to launch banshee
<sparr> I need an audio waveform/pattern generator for linux.  Suggestions?
<demarco> format complete
 * demarco bows
<doubletoker> ....
<doubletoker> hey
<etfb> I'm getting used to KDE4, gradually, but how on earth do I edit the menu?  I want to add global keyboard shortcuts to some of my frequently-used applications.
<rat_poison> KDE 4.2 is going to be released today!
<etfb> rat_poison: Got a link to a list of significant improvements?
<rat_poison> not released yet
<Guest46234> test
<Guest46234> hey guest96788
<Guest96788> Guest46234: ?
 * etfb decides to try an experiment...
<etfb> (Ahem...)
<Guest46234> french?
<etfb> "KDE4 sucks because there's no way to set up a global keyboard command to run a program!"
<Guest46234> you can help me?
<Guest46234> i am lost in the chanel and the group
<rat_poison> etfb : so i waiting 4.2 to see what happen next
<schiste> Guest46234: if you want to get help in french you should go to #ubuntu-fr
<Guest46234> i want to talk with guest96788!
<JP-sNL3> "The KDE release team has put together a list with the most significant improvements in 4.2 Beta 2:"  http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-beta2.php
<Guest46234> where is the good chanel for files?
<gooody> hello
<gooody> i need help on how to format flash rive in kubuntu?
<etfb> Guest46234: You need to set yourself a user nickname instead of using the one built into your chat program.
<Guest46234> ok
<gooody> can somebody help me here?
<etfb> gooody: What have you tried so far?
<gooody> etfb: never tried anything yet. i'm a newbie with kubuntu
<Nico_Jack> i need script to download?
<gooody> etfb: actually i was trying to format a flashdrive of a friend which is not accesible in windows.
<etfb> Nico_Jack: To download what?
<Nico_Jack> files from irc
<etfb> gooody: There are commands that will format USB drives.  I'm trying to find one that will work without requiring you to use the konsole.
<etfb> Nico_Jack: I have no idea what you're talking about.  Can you say what you're trying to do, exactly?
<Nico_Jack> i want download files from irc chanel
<rat_poison> Athan call, pray time here, bye all, sorry for my bad grammar
<gooody> etfb: ok. i'll wait.
<Nico_Jack> and talk in english it's good
<stdin> !qtparted | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: qtparted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console.
<etfb> stdin, gooody: Yes, that's the one I was thinking of.  Will let you format vfat (ie Windows&Linux compatible) or ext2/ext3 (Linux compatible and better)
<gooody> stdin: ok, thanks. can is use this to format it to ntfs format?
<etfb> Nico_Jack: I'm sorry, I have no idea what you're saying. If there are channels that allow you to download files, I've never seen such a thing, althouh I'm very new to IRC.
<stdin> gooody: I thinks so, if you install ntfsprogs
<gooody> stdin, etfb: thanks for the help. keep up the goodwork guys.
<cq> hello, I can't log in from the GUI but a normal login works fine (command line) ... where are the logs, and what could be wrong?
<cq> it seems to let me log in with the GUI and then kicks me right back to the login prompt
<etfb> cq: What happens if you log in then type startx?
<Nico_Jack> ok
<stdin> Nico_Jack: it's built-in to the client, it's called DCC
<Nico_Jack> thank you
<cq> eftb it complains about tmp not being writable... I jsut made that a LVM volume, what should the privs be?
<stdin> /tmp needs to be 1777
<stdin> (rwxrwxrwt)
<cq> ok, tmp is 755 right now... how can I set it so that it gets 1777 at mount time? or should it get that automatically if I set it once?
<stdin> cq: when you change it, the changes should survive reboot
<cq> ok, thanks, works
<gooody> when i try to run qparted it says "command not found". any way to run qparted?
<Boost> ciao a tutti
<cq> sudo apt-get install qparted?
<stdin> gooody: "qtparted"
<stdin> you missed the 't'
<cq> heh, or that ... :)
<stdin> !it | Boost
<ubottu> Boost: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gooody> stdin: i mean qtparted.
<Boost> thank you
<Boost> nye
<Boost> bye
<stdin> gooody: it'll be under KMenu -> System
<stdin> make sure you have actually installed the package
<gooody> when i try to run it from applications> system> qtparted, it pops up a dialog box saying "command not found"
<gooody> i have installed the package already using synaptic package manager
<stdin> hmm, it's a broken .desktop file :|
<stdin> gooody: use Alt-F2 and put in: gksudo qtparted
<halim_> hi
<gooody> stdin: it works
<gooody> how am i going to correct the one listed on the applications?
<stdin> gooody: it's a bug, leave it to me and the Kubuntu developers
<gooody> stdin: i cant view the flashdrive in qtparted? any help?
<gooody> stdin: i only have the partition from my harddrive
<stdin> gooody: under Disks you should see something like /dev/sdb
<gooody> stdin: only /dev/sda appeared under disks
<gooody> i have mounted the flashdrive already
<stdin> it should not be mounted
<gooody> i see.
<deborah> hello room. i am installing kubuntu 8.1 cd onto a 2003 vanilla pc with 10 gig hd and duron processor. it appears stuck at " step 6 of 6.. installing system... copying files.... 22%"   the mouse is stuck too. what should i do?
<tbr281> what command do i use to check for kde 4.2 release?
<vmt> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<naddix> hello i could use a little help tryin to translate what this guy is saying in this 29 sec clip thanks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxG2TT95H0o
<stdin> naddix: exactly what does that have to do with Kubuntu?
<naddix> well i use kubuntu
<naddix> and i was just tryin
<naddix> to figure it out
<naddix> its not lik its hoppin in here
<stdin> that's not the point, ask elsewhere
<deborah> how do i unstick the install?
<naddix> whatever dude people come here to help each other i help people and i just asked a question u dont know than just keep your mouth shut
<stdin> if it stays frozen for 10-20 mins, you'll just have to kill the power and try again. try running the disk verification step
<stdin> please keep this channel on topic
<naddix> not nice
<naddix> so whats the topic
<deborah> the disk utility said there were no errors.. this is the second time that this disk has done it.
<stdin> naddix: see the topic
<gooody> stdin: i have tried formatting the drive using qtparted but no luck. do i need to install other applications in order to reformat the flash drive to fat32?
<deborah> i waited 30 minutes last time. would copying another cd make a difference?
<naddix> fucking fag
<stdin> deborah: make sure to check the md5sum of the downloaded ISO and burn at a low speed
<deborah> k.
<stdin> gooody: you shouldn't have to, what error do you get?
<deborah> bbl... thanx
<tbr281> this channel has quite a few bans :P
<stdin> we've had quite a few trolls
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :)
<tbr281> i hate them
<gooody> stdin: nothing. i tried to format it to fat32 then add label. after that it shows a full blank space on the drive but after refreshing it comes back to same size as before still containing same file
<stdin> gooody: have you made sure the disk is unmounted?
<tbr281> is kde 4.2 out yet?
<bob1> so can anyone help with a ndis problem
<stdin> tbr281: not yet
<tbr281> when it is how would i know?
<tbr281> i'm still figuring out 4.x
<stdin> tbr281: it'll be announced here (in the topic) when the download is ready
<urafag> fag
<tbr281> ah, thnx stdin
<tbr281> wow, that many trolls?
<stdin> that's just the one
<stdin> and annoying one, but just one
<tbr281> whats +d? never seen that mode before
<stdin> real name ban
<vasily> dgjghgh
<cq> what's the best way to copy an entire partition, rsync --archive?
<cq> I'm moving stuff to LVMs
<stdin> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stdin> cq: have a look at those
<JackWinter> how do i get 8.10 to suspend to disk when closing the lid on my laptop ?
<stdin> click the battery icon in the system tray
<cq> I don't want to back up, i want to migrate...
<stdin> you just "backup" to the new system
<JackWinter> stdin: thanks
<Twylight> HI EVERYONE
<Twylight> #ubuntu-unregged
<mefisto__> question about kdm: I have a few window managers installed. can I set it up so that it will always log in with my default unless I choose something else from the menu
<mefisto__> ?
<cq> mefisto__: hte last one selected should be the default...
<Eracles> Greetings all. Should be :o)
 * robin0800 4.2 is going to be released today!
<Eracles> yeay ! ^
<Eracles> Some troubles found using the "experimental" repository ?
<cq> how can I mount LVMs under the live 8.10 boot? I apt-get installed lvm2, but it's complaining about device-mapper not being there...
<mefisto__> cq: yes I know. that's what I DON'T want. I want the one called "Default" in the menu to always be the default
<cq> hm, can you migrate a VAR Filesystem from a live system? probably not a good idea to do a copy there...
<cq> i.e. rsync --archive it to somewere and then change fstab and reboot
<Twylight> I'm setting up a dual-boot system for kubuntu 8.04
<Twylight> because my laptop dislikes 8.10 for some reason
<aapzak> anyone here know if there is a possibility of 4.2 being available for us today ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * itewsh is away: aw !
 * robin0800 I'm on jaunty alpha 3 and adept appears to be downloading 4.2 now
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: is jaunty ok for you?
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: yes in the mostly more stable than 8.10 IMHO
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: might give it a go, system is working 100% so I get bored
<elipsis> I have separated the files of aircrack into just the built (16 programs, 16 files) and the manpages folder. How do I incorporate the manpages into the actual manpages of my operating system?
<aapzak> lol @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: i like fixing my pc and its currently running at 100%
<aapzak> ActionParsnip: you should go for Gentoo, always something to fix
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: my fileserver runs gentoo :)
<aapzak> my main server @home too
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: its not as hard as folks think
<aapzak> I love Gentoo
<aapzak> but ... I don't have the time to maintain it .. therefor I switched my laptops to Ubuntu
<elipsis> I have separated the files of aircrack into just the built (16 programs, 16 files) and the manpages folder. How do I incorporate the manpages into the actual manpages of my operating system?
<aapzak> haha, someone else just asked that same question 5 seconds ago :)
<elipsis> lol
<Chantre> hi, i want to ask something
<Chantre> i use ubuntu
<elipsis> congrats
<elipsis> THat's the first step
<Tm_T> Chantre: go ahead and ask (:
<Chantre> and at startup it is asked
<Chantre> passwprd
<Chantre> for networkmanger
<Chantre> applet
<Chantre> password was not asked for this purpose before
<glen_> woo I made it!
<Chantre> why can this happaned
<Chantre> ?
<aapzak> Chantre: kde or gnome?
<Chantre> gnome
<Tm_T> Chantre: this is Kubuntu channel if you didn't notice (;)
<aapzak> haha, people in #ubuntu should be able to help you better but I'll try
<Tm_T> aapzak: please do (:
<aapzak> the password is needed to unlock your keychain
<Chantre> ok i am going :$
<Chantre> you say "the password is needed to unlock your keychain"
<aapzak> gnome (and kde) have ways of maintaining your passwords
<Chantre> but before it was not asked
<elipsis> Hello!
<Chantre> it starts today
<aapzak> Chantre: that is impossible :)
<Chantre> and i use ubuntu for 3 months
<aapzak> the first time it asks your password you are settng the password.
<aapzak> after that, its verifying the password
<aapzak> maybe you had an upgrade of some package
<aapzak> anyway. these are the basics, we are all KDE people here
<elipsis> I have compiled the lastest version of aircrack-ng. I deleted all the files except the compiled programs. Well them and the manpages folder. Now how do I add these files from the manpages folder 'into my computer'? Do I just put them in /usr/share/man
<aapzak> your question is starting to become very gnome specific
<Chantre> ok sorry
<aapzak> Chantre: np, but I cannot help you further
<raphink> elipsis: normally, you would do "make install" to install ;)
<raphink> elipsis: that said, aircrack-ng is pretty illegal imo, so I wouldn't advertise using it...
<raphink> elipsis: unless you're auditing your own AP to see how long it would take to crack your key ;)
<mefisto_> illegal?
<raphink> well cracking WEP/WAP keys is not a very legal thing to do
<raphink> just as cracking any password system to access a system or network
<raphink> at least in my country, it's not legal to bypass security measure to access a system or network
<aapzak> well , depends on how you use it
<Tm_T> aapzak: not really, when you don't have permission to do so
<aapzak> you could use it on your own AP, or in a scientific setup
<ActionParsnip> could see it as a privacy breach
<raphink> apart from auditing your own network, I don't see what else is acceptable
<aapzak> me neither, but that does not make the app illegal
<Tm_T> app itself is not illegal
<elipsis> raphink: What'd you mean?
<elipsis> raphink: The app is perfectly legal
<raphink> elipsis: yes, the app is legal
<aapzak> well, there are probably countries in which even having this app is illegal
<aapzak> but not in my country
<elipsis> Germany
<elipsis> I have compiled the lastest version of aircrack-ng. I deleted all the files except the compiled programs. Well them and the manpages folder. Now how do I add these files from the manpages folder 'into my computer'? Do I just put them in /usr/share/man
<Tm_T> elipsis: make install ?
<elipsis> ok
<marek__> hi i compiled widet with weather forecast
<marek__> but it is not visible on add widget window
<marek__> what might be wrong?
<elipsis> I'm confused, I'm trying to add a path of my choosing to the $PATH enviromental variable, and I was recommended editing /etc/profile. Is this the correct way to do what I want to do?
<aapzak> nope
<aapzak> I'm not sure what the best way is. I'd create a file in /etc/profile.d/ in which I'd make additions to existing profile
<elipsis> Then how?
<elipsis> Ah
<ubuntu_> my system is in such a mess after trying to upgrade to 8.10.  How can i completely remove kde and then reinstall it ?
<elipsis> sudo apt-get remove
<mefisto_> /etc/environment
<aapzak> export PATH=$PATH:/your/path/added/here
<aapzak> maybe mefisto_ 's way is better
<mefisto_> /etct environment if you want it to be permanent (ie, after reboot)
<marek__> what is the repo with latest kde?
<etfb> I want to define some global keys to launch various applications.  Used to be a matter of seconds in KDE3, but how do I do it in KDE4?
<marek__> im using neon now
<marek__> but i think there is newer one
<Guest1522> anyone know where to find qt 3.0.2
<raphink> marek__: I'm using tsimpson's, it has kdelibs5 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<ActionParsnip> Guest1522: apt-cache search qt
<marek__> raphink can you paste me this repo here?
<raphink> marek__: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu intrepid main
<stdin> hey, why are you using that?
<elipsis> So /etc/environment
<Chantre> i am newly using irc client, how i can find channel just for chat
<elipsis> Or export PATH=$PATH:/your/path/added/here
<etfb> Chantre: Chat about what?  There are millions of channels on every imaginable topic (and plenty unimaginable ones too).
<Guest1522> didnt help
<TunaTom> Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> raphink: you'll want to use the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<TunaTom> :)
<Chantre> i don't know, there is no search-tool
<Chantre> ?
<etfb> Chantre: What IRC software are you using?
<Chantre> @TunaTom thak you
<Chantre> Konversation
<etfb> Chantre: Press F5 for the channel list.
<Guest1522> anyone know where to find qt 3.0.2
<stdin> Guest1522: there is 3.3.8, but not 3.0.2
<amerigo_> SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed.....
<etfb> Chantre: ... Then press the Apply Filter button
<amerigo_> what are the package to install?
<ZmAY>  can someone help me with linuxdc++ install, i get this error: scons: *** Source `linuxdcpp' not found, needed by target `/usr/local/bin/linuxdcpp'.  Stop
<Chantre> @etfb : D thnk u so much
<raphink> amerigo_: samba and nfs-kernel-server
<amerigo_> raphink: samba is installed..... i know
<ActionParsnip> ZmAY: apt-cache search linuxdcpp
 * etfb thinks making Konversation load up the #kubuntu channel by default is a particularly stupid default...
<ZmAY> linuxdcpp - Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++
<ZmAY> linuxdcpp0.691 - Port of the Windows file-sharing program DC++
<raphink> etfb: why?
<Guest1522> cant get into off topic
 * elipsis goes to bed
<etfb> raphink: Because this is a channel for kubuntu-related topics, but a significant number of people who use IRC just want to use it for other topics.
<raphink> etfb: well the point of autoloading #kubuntu is that people can get help easily
<raphink> they just have to fire up konversation
<etfb> We need an ubottu (sp?) command !konversation that says something like "This is the channel for discussion about Kubuntu.  If you're using Konversation, press [blah blah blah] for a list of channels, or stay on this channel to get help about Kubuntu."
<raphink> etfb: sure, that's a good idea :)
<ubuntu_> is kde 4.2 in any repo yet ?
<etfb> raphink: That presumes the ONLY reason they'd use Konv. is for chattingabout Kubuntu.
<ZmAY> ActionParsnip: any suggestion?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: it is not released yet
<etfb> Hmmm... wonder what happens...
<etfb> !konversation
<carpii> hm i hoped the RC2 might be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<marek__> do you remember how was called this app to record desktop actions?
<etfb> Thought so.
<ActionParsnip> ZmAY: try installing one of those then recompile
<aapzak> carpii: There was no 4.2 RC2
<aapzak> in Kubuntu at least
<carpii> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and was horrified to find it removed kde 3.5 from my system. I just thinkt hats the worst decision ever
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: all *buntus use the same repos
<aapzak> ActionParsnip: I know
<mefisto_> carpii: I'm with you
<aapzak> ActionParsnip: I was not sure if KDE released a RC2, Ubuntu didn't
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: so "in kubuntu at least" is fairly moot
<carpii> ok mefisto, im glad its not just me
<marek__> aapzak rc2 is still not out yet
<marek__> it will be today probably
<marek__> it will take at least hours to update to repos
<aapzak> marek__: if its not out, its never coming out
<marek__> aapzak :)
<marek__> it is still very buggy
<ActionParsnip> capiira: me too, i run fluxbox but the kde apps i run were pretty horrific. I'm hoping jaunty is a bit slicker
<TunaTom> i was under the impression that today not an rc2 would be released but the final !?
<aapzak> haha, they're so busy celebrating the release, noone has time to actually release :)
<stdin> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule#January_27th.2C_2009:_Release_KDE_4.2
<TunaTom> aapzak: hu? I was trying to find some online celebration but couldn't, so I think they're busy releasing. In my desperation I even went to IRC
<aapzak> TunaTom: :) me too
<papilio> oi
<ActionParsnip> has anyone used apt-build in here?
<papilio> Ĉu iu ajn tie-ĉi min komprenas??
<papilio> Alguém aqui me entende?
<ActionParsnip> !fr \ papilio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr \ papilio
<ActionParsnip> !fr | papilio
<ubottu> papilio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<papilio> Pardon! je ne parle pas france
<bazhang> espanol or brasil
<ActionParsnip> !es | papilio
<ubottu> papilio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<papilio> Brasil, Rio de Janeiro
<ActionParsnip> !brazil | papilio
<ubottu> papilio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<papilio> Mercy
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> ce rien
<WishingMaster> what will happen if i do "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<WishingMaster> will it upgrade my ubuntu distro to kubuntu or will it upgrade my ubuntu to latest distro ?
<WishingMaster> latest version ?
<TunaTom> your ubuntu wouldn't be changed to kubuntu,
<TunaTom> rather all the software would be updated to the latest version in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: it will upgrade kernels and compiling libs for your distro, if you want kubuntu you must install kde
<TunaTom> all the _installed_ software :)
<WishingMaster> i want kde not kubuntu
<WishingMaster> just kde
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i just want lates kde
<WishingMaster> *latest
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<WishingMaster> hmmm
<WishingMaster> let me check that
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, $ sudo apt-get install kde-nightly, how will i update to kde 4.2 once its available ?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: it will be on the official repos with a later version number is my guess, or you could uninstall the nightly, comment out the nightly repo then install there
<TunaTom> kde-nightly will install only the nightly build from svn.
<TunaTom> not stay with the stable 4.2 release
<WishingMaster> how to install stable?
<TunaTom> ActionParsnip: would kde-desktop pull all the splash-screen dependencies ?
<ActionParsnip> TunaTom: im not sure, you could install kubuntu-desktop then uninstall what you dont want
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: not sure, maybe someone else can chip in
<CraigGB> hi, just wondering if anyone knows what time today abouts kde 4.2 will be released?
<TunaTom> I have the feeling that WishingMaster is a gnome user who only wants to test kde
<TunaTom> CraigGB: 1PM ECT
<WishingMaster> TunaTom, yes you are right
<tarimari> CraigGB: 1800 UTC. but that's kde.
<CraigGB> ah okay, thanks
<tarimari> but this does not mean ready for ubuntu
<WishingMaster> but i will stick to it permanently
<tarimari> kubuntu-experimental ppa at launchpad, some hours later maybe
<WishingMaster> as i have used it in the past for few mins
<tarimari> 4.2 rules. yuhuu
<tarimari> :)
<TunaTom> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<WishingMaster> i removed the bottom panel by mistake and couldn't get it back(the orignal) so i removed kde completely
<WishingMaster> well i will try it once again after couple of hours
<WishingMaster> bye to you all
<zedority> WishingMaster: that´s a bit harsh
<collan> hey
<ActionParsnip> hi collan
<mefisto_> would it be possible to make a metapackage (something like kubuntu-desktop-remove) where removing it will mark all packages referred to by kubuntu-desktop as unneeded, so that apt-get autoremove will remove everything kubuntu-desktop installs?
<collan> i need help... i cant use youtube since my flash player doesnt work. i guess it has to do something abt im running 64 bit os ?
<zedority> 64-bit flashplayer development lags behind the 32-bit version, yes
<collan> is there a way i can install a flash player that works for me ?
<Shock> mefisto_: why wouldn't removing kubuntu-destop and then doing an autoremove work?
<zedority> i don´t know if there´s a 64-bit version available at all right now
<zedority> you´d need to check
<collan> isnt there a way i could run a 32 bit flash player ?
<mefisto_> Shock: it doesn't work that way. you need to specifically remove everything kubuntu-desktop installed, and it's a ridiculously long list
<mefisto_> Shock: I don't know enough about apt to understand why it is this way
<zedority> collan: there was a crude hack to do it, but i don´t remeber it fully
<zedority> collan: there is a 64-bit version of flash available for linux, but i don´t know if it´s in the ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> collan: nspluginwrapper can run 32bit flash, there is 64bit flash now
<cq> hello, I have a weird X problem... I boot the machine, get to the login screen, log in, and the resolution is set too low. Then I click on system settings -> display, and hte display goes dark and then adjusts to the correct resolution...
<cq> next boot, same story. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> cq: what app are you running to set the res?
<cq> none, just a standard install
<ActionParsnip> cq: try kdesudo systemsettings
<cq> xorg.conf is minimal, no custom settings there
<ActionParsnip> cq: and set it there
<ActionParsnip> cq: also, try moving the desired resolution to be the leftmost value in the resolution list, this will make it the default
<cq> where is the resolution list?
<mefisto_> cq: look inside  ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc where there is screenres settings. maybe something is going wrong there?
<cq> mefisto_: that file doesn't even exist...
<collan> ActionParsnip: how do i install 64 bit flash then ? do u know ?
<ActionParsnip> collan: i got the .so from adobe.com and dropped it into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> collan: or you can run: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<mefisto_> cq: maybe try creating it? I can pastebin what I have in mine if you want
<cq> sure, why not...
<etfb> Is it possible, using qtparted or some other program, to resize my main partition, /dev/sda1, to make a new "drive" just for /home so I can blow away my OS and install a different version without needing to copy everything off /home?
<stdin> etfb: have a look at http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mefisto_> cq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110253/
<etfb> Thank you, file descripter 0!
<cq> t5hanks, I'll try that later...
<cq> funny enough,  used to not work at all until the latest upgrade
<cq> X used to ...
<cq> kept trying wrong sync freqs even with xorg.conf edited.
<collan> ActionParsnip: i get a black window now and if i right click it says the file hasnt been loaded.
<ActionParsnip> collan: have you also got gnash installed?
<mefisto_> etfb: qtparted can do that, but not while the partition you're working on is mounted, so you could do it with livecd for example
<collan> ActionParsnip: no? whats that
<ActionParsnip> collan: just checking, if you have both installed they conflict
<collan> ActionParsnip:  what is gnash? is that a flash player ?
<etfb> mefisto_: Yep, the instructions stdin linked to cover all that.  Looks doable then.  Excellent.  I gave Intrepid a few days, but I'm afraid it really is the Windows Vista of the Ubuntu world.  I'm going back to Kubuntu 8.04.
<ActionParsnip> collan: its an open source flash plugin
<ActionParsnip> rather than the closed adobe one
<ActionParsnip> collan: go to adobe.com grab and extract the tar.gz and copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> collan: the plugins folder won't be there and will need creating
<collan> ActionParsnip: ~/ ?? im new to this stuf.. what folder is that? lol
<stdin> collan: ~/ is your home directory. the shell will expand ~ automatically
<ActionParsnip> collan: ~/ == /home/<yourusernamebuddy>
<ActionParsnip> collan: its a shorthand
<zedority> he´s probably using graphical tools
<stdin> GUI tools also expand ~/
<zedority> really? cool
<collan> ohhh ok... yeah it expanded... but i was unsure if it was the right one then lol
<aapzak> ehh collan , on my box konqueror + flash works very very bad
<mefisto_> collan: so if you are doing what ActionParsnip is suggesting, you should do that for any other user's home dir (if you have any other users set up)
<ActionParsnip> collan: its a handy shortcut as it will ALWAYS go to youor home dir, doesnt matter where it is or who you are
<krlos> ryanakca, hi
<ActionParsnip> mefisto_: yeah thats the sucky bit, most ubuntu users asking for help have a single user from what iv'e seen
<collan> ActionParsnip: yeah... that seems handy
<ActionParsnip> collan: you pick up stuff like that as you se ommand line more :)
<mefisto_> another possibility is making the symlink /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin point to wherever you have the libflashplayer.so
<stdin> you can also use it to get to other users' home directories, eg: ~user1
<stdin> as no all home directories need be under /home
<Twylight> http://buttersafe.com/2009/01/15/last-night/
<ActionParsnip> stdin: nice, i only have 1 user though but thats handy
<collan> gahhhh... how i install the plugin wrapper ?
<zedority> collan: it´s in the repositories
<collan> how i just install it ? and it works ?
<zedority> i don´t know exactly. install it and see what happens
<Dr_willis> 'famous last words' :)
<zedority> probably, but i´m hardly an expert on these matters
<DarkTan> what is a good methor for running an IRC bot on my linux server?
<DarkTan> method*
<khalidmian> pls pls tell me how to upgarde kubuntu to jaunty
<Dr_willis> Theres plenty of IRC bots out you can play with.
<Dr_willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  the fact you are asking that.. sort of implies that you proberly should NOT be  testing out jaunty.
<DarkTan> well i currently have a (nearly) complete mIRC bot, but mIRC keeps crashing when i try to load the script
<Dr_willis> You have a 'set of mirc scripts that work as a bot' - Vs a 'program written from the ground up to work as an IRC bot' :) in linux.
<DarkTan> yes, currently
<DarkTan> rught now i'm running it from windoze, but i want to run one from linux so i don't have to leave my laptop on all the time
<kyru_> шалом
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search irc | grep bot   ---> shows about 5 bots in the repos
<Dr_willis> oops.. i mean about 15 :)
<DarkTan> ok, what would i use to run them/edit them?
<Dr_willis> use? they are packages  you install like you do any other program/package  under Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> as for configuring them.. you would have to read their docs/homepage/guides
<DarkTan> oh ok, so it's a completely stand alone program?
<Dr_willis> there more then 1.. and they are 'stand alone programs' not  a complex-mess of events and 'scripts' for an irc client..
<Dr_willis> Im sure irc-script-bots exist for Irssi and xchat - if you perfer that.
<_ubuntu> I need assistance, please.  I downloaded Kubuntu 8.1, choose install under windows, rebooted, but all I get is DOS prompt "Grub>".
<mni> hi riddel
<DarkTan> i'll check the stand alones out first
<Daniel> Does anyone know about installingKubuntu under Windows?
<Dr_willis> installing 'under windows'   normally means  using 'wubi' it installs linux to a file that then some how gets booted.
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<khalidmian> Daniel: reboot into windows uninstall kubuntu rebbot again into windows reinstall kubuntu
<Daniel> I tried a few times.
<Dr_willis> I dident think WUBI used grub.. but i may be confused..
<Daniel> Always the same results.
<Dr_willis> I really cant 'reccomend' using wubi at all.
<Daniel> I tried with the image I downloaded, as well as the CD I madee from the image.
<khalidmian> Daniel: r u booting from kubuntu cd iso
<Daniel> Right now I am using an old Kubuntu CD Live on a second PC.
<Daniel> The PC with Kubuntu 8 is still on the grub dos prompt.
<khalidmian> Daniel: r u booting from kubuntu cd iso? or instaaling it in windows via umenu
<Dr_willis> Ok.. lets clear this up.. its NOT a 'grub dos' prompt.. its a GRUB prompt. :) dos has nothing to do with it.. Heh
<khalidmian> lol
<Daniel> I installed Kubuntu 8 by inserting the CD, and choosing "Install Under Windows" in autoplay.
<Dr_willis> GRUB = boot loader. that has a command line interface also.. DOS = an Operating system. :)
<Daniel> I apologize.  Grub prompt.
<Dr_willis> Daniel,  thats using WUBI.   een tho they sort of hide the term Wubi.
<Dr_willis> sounds like it miss-installed or did somthing goofy to the boot loader.. YOu boot - you see a menu (windows or linux) then you select Linux, and THEN it goes to grub and gives that error right?
<Daniel> All I get when choosing Kubuntu under reboot is the grub prompt.
<Dr_willis> The boot loader is some how messed up then.. and ive no idea how to fix that with WUBI.
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: maybe hardware related like video card
<Daniel> I reboot, choose "Kubuntu" and all I get is Grub prompt and message about tab key and other things.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  that wouldbe after the GRUB prompt.
<Daniel> Grub for DOS 0,4,4
<Dr_willis> The windopws part hands off booting to the GRUB stuff.. and aparently thats messed up.. and may be very hard to fix. since if you booted a live-cd - you would then have to figure out how to get To the WUBI installed linux.
<Daniel> If I hit esc I get a menu.
<Dr_willis> I would have much rather seen them include virtualbox on the CDs and help auto mate usiing that and ubuntu. Wubi can be such a pain,
<khalidmian> Daniel: does cd in which u have kubuntu complete checksum when installing
<Dr_willis> Daniel,  a menu that says what then?
<Daniel> Yes it did.
<Daniel> 5 items starting with "Find", Commandline, reboot, and halt.
<Dr_willis> thats the grub commands/help. If you knew enough grub.. you could proberly figure out how to make it boot.. but   without actually being there..  its goind tobe hard to walk ya through it.. IM not even sure if its doable .  since ive never used WUBI
<Daniel> Want me to type out the 5 items?
<Dr_willis> wont do much good to me..   but i gues ya can.. someone else may have more experinece with wubi and how it uses grub
<Daniel> I tried "Find /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst" but nothing happens.
<Daniel> Just goes back to the grub prompt.
<Dr_willis> You would use    find  /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_willis> to tell you whhat hard drive it sees the linux files on
<Daniel> I am rebooting the PC back to Windows XP.
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> I would sugest doing a 'normal' isnstall of kubuntu - instead of a WUBI install - if you can
<Daniel> I tried the boot command listed when I press "Tab" but it says something about kernel
<firatk> türkçe  ubuntu
<Daniel> I have 40GB free on a second hard drive, but not sure how that will effect what is on the hard drive.
<jonny_> hello, i am new to ubuntu, why don't my NTFS HDD's start when i try to open em?, it says Unable to mount the harddrive
<Dr_willis> Daniel,  yes.. its not going to walk ya throgh  the stuff.. its the GRUB command line interface.. and its very specific what its doing.  its Possible the urls above will show you the proper steps to boot te system
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu can resize the hard drive to shrink it.. and make a partition  for ubuntu to install to
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: plus point of wubi install is you can remve kubuntu under add/remove in windows no partitioning crap
<firatk> türkçe
<Daniel> I am off to research.  Thank you all for the assistance.
<firatk> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  - point is the huge hassle.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,   thats about the ONLY 'point' in favor of Wubi. :)
<AmarokeN> i'm getting this error: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed  to mount '/dev/sdb1': The operation is not supported Mount is denied becayse NTFS is marked to be in use.
<khalidmian> i prefer wubi install that way i can mess around without worry
<Dr_willis> I would much perfer a 'Virtualbox' install that way i can move the system to other machines without worry
<Dr_willis> <AmarokeN>  thats a common faq/item with NTFS filesystems.. You should reboot to windows. and have windows check the disk for errors and shut windows down properly. do NOT hibernate/suspend
<AmarokeN> my Windows isn't booting anymore :S
<AmarokeN> cause it crashed...now it can't find the Boot file on my cd
<ur8up> does anyone know why when I go to adept managaer and search for minicom nothing shows up?
<AmarokeN> and by the way, anyone able to help me run ".run-files" ?...i'm new to linux ( o rly? )
<ur8up> i am new as well but what are you trying to run
<AmarokeN> Nvidia nvidia-Linux-x86-180.11-pkg1.run
<AmarokeN> Graphic card drivers
<ur8up> on kubuntu
<zedority> bleah. non-standard file formats.
<AmarokeN> on ubuntu
<AmarokeN> ;D
<AmarokeN> oh!, Wrong channel, lol
<ur8up> do you have the drivers
<Dr_willis> Only use the nvidia.run installer AFTER you have tried the  "Hardware Drivers" icon/tool to try installing them first
<ilham> hello. how to make good label in kubuntu
<krlos> ryanakca, hi
<Daniel> According to the website, it is supposed to install, reboot, continue install, then reboot again.
<Daniel> Not continuing the install after first reboot.
<ur8up> does anyone know why when I go to adept managaer and search for minicom nothing shows up?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi
<khalidmian> whilst running sudo apt-get update i get the fllowing : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065 any suggestions?
<Captain_Haddock> If apt reports that an upgrade is available.. how can I find out what changes I can expect from the update? Is there a command to view release notes of the update in particular?
<Captain_Haddock> khalidmian: you will need to find the key... presumably from launchpad.net
<Captain_Haddock> (and install it)
<ur8up> does anyone know why when I go to adept managaer and search for minicom nothing shows up?
<shadeslayer> weeee
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> wrong chaanel
<shadeslayer> *channel
<davidsiu> anyone knows how to join #python channel? It refuses me to join and says "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<Pici> !register | davidsiu you need to reg first
<ubottu> davidsiu you need to reg first: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<khalidmian> no key on launchpad
<flathm> hey everyone... just wondering what the plan is for kde 4.2?  are there going to binaries today?
<dario> hola
<dario> a todos
<appletree> hi2all
<flathm> hey everyone... trying quassel for the first time.  I don't get it :).  What's a buffer?  And, I'm also trying to figure out how to hide join and part commands -- if I right click on the channel I can see a menu for hiding events but I can't enable any of the check boxes.  I also would like to hide certain events on all channel by default... anyone know how I can do this?
<earle> Hullo folks, having just upgraded to 4.2 on Kubuntu, I'm not getting anything after logging in.
<earle> As a test I created a new user, which does get further - but then kwin crashes.
<BluesKaj> flathm, yes today is the official release date , however there no specified time of release
<flathm> BluesKaj: cool... was just curious if it was likely we'd see packages today or not
<earle> Ah. Maybe it's my fault for using the experimental release >_<
<BluesKaj> earle , I just did the update as well, konq is still baeta
<BluesKaj> err beta
<ct529> hi there!
<earle> BluesKaj: I'd love it if I could even log in to try Konq at all!
<earle> :)
<ct529> I need to search a package that is not installed and offers a certain file (glu.h) .... how do I perform this search?
<earle> since a new user gets further I suspect something is screwed in my dotfiles, but I don't know how to work around that.
<BluesKaj> did upgrade Xorg at all lately , earle ?
<earle> not as far as I'm aware, unless something came in from experimental just now
<earle> hold on, going to try dpkg-reconfigure
<flathm> ct529: you can always use packages.ubuntu.com -- you can do it from the command line but it's much slower
<BluesKaj> flathm , goodluck with quassel , the core contains your profile info including chosen identities, servers and nicks etc
<ct529> flathm: thanks
<ct529> flathm: what is the command line anyway?
<BluesKaj> I found quassel kinda clunky , flathm...wasn't impressed with their logic ::)
<flathm> BluesKaj: yeah I'm trying it out for the first time right now.  I don't get it at all... buffers, what?  I can't figure out how to do simple things.  I like the out of the box thinking, but it needs some polish that's for sure :)
<BluesKaj> earle , that's whay I dumped the experimental ppa source
<flathm> BluesKaj: what do you use?
<earle> BluesKaj: yeah. Looks like I should do the same and just wait for the official 4.2.
<BluesKaj> flathm , it has possibilities , but simple it ain't right now ;)
<BluesKaj> I use Konverstion
<BluesKaj> the buffers are just server pages afaik
<earle> Where does kdm log errors to usually?
<flathm> BluesKaj: it's too bad konversation hasn't gone kde4 yet
<earle> oh duh, /var/log/kdm.log
<earle> hmm, that wasn't too illuminating.
<earle> okay, looks like I'm going to have to sit this one out.
<BluesKaj> flathm , I don't find kde3.5 a hinderance anyway ...been using kde4.2 beta just get myself accustomed to it but I would have been just as happy to retain kde3.whatever ..not a big fan of widgetry and razzmatazz graphics .
 * earle turns off kubuntu-experimental
<BluesKaj> # ! :)
<william_> I'm fairly new to kubuntu but was wondering how long it takes for new kde packages to appear
<william_> ie, kde 4.2
<JohnFlux> william_: well there is a new release every 6 months
<robin0800> william_: somone said 18:00 UTC
<william_> oh cool
<william_> I'll check back later
<william_> is UTC like GMT?
<robin0800> william_: at the moment
<mot_> hey, when will 4.2 be in the repos?
<runpain2> Is there a way to use yahoo msnger games in ubuntu my wife and her daughter Who lives in wisconsin like to play litria with each other and talk they are both handicapped i tried to install rh9.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm but the dependacys are not with ubuntu only red hat 9
<bittin__> runpain2: u can chat and stuff with Pidgin
<bittin__> don't know any way to get the Yahooo games to work tough :(
<doktoreas> hello everybody..how can I remove the window that appear if I move the mouse over the app in the pannel?
<onofrio> press ALT+F7
<sonic_> runpain2: you should be using kopete or pidgin for ubuntu.  if you have kubuntu you already have kopete.  use that.  rpms are not for ubuntu.
<HappySmileMan> runpain2: http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb appears to be a DEB file for it
<HappySmileMan> Very old though
<HappySmileMan> So may not work with newer Kubuntu versions
<sonic_> oh I see.  the games issue.  not sure on that
<bittin-> been using to much Gnome lately Kopete is pretty better
<bittin-> or as HappySmileMan saied use the deb if you only need Yahoo
<cq> is there any way to allow me to cross the virtual desktos with th emouse?
<cq> i.e. at the edge of the screen, go to the next desktop
<sonic_> has anyone tried the kde-nightly packages from the neon project yet?
<BluesKaj> sonic_ , is that an 'experimental ppa' source ?
<sonic_> BluesKaj: yes. Ive been using the amarok-nightly packages for a few weeks and they install to a seperate location so I can fall back to amorok 1.4 if I like.  Im wondering if the kde packages are the same way
<gorgonzola> hello. i'm planning on reinstalling my system from scratch, and i want to change the layout of the disks and susbsystems to ease format and reinstall cycles...
<aapzak> good idea
<BluesKaj> sonic_ , ok I dumped amarok nightly source..tried it for a bit
<gorgonzola> This has always been my personal box, but increasingly it is runnning some servics like a webeserver and stuff, and i want to know should it be done to keep some of the server infraestructure intact after a system reinstall. (ie, like keeping a separate /home partition, but for services and db).
<gorgonzola> any advice is welcomed!
<gorgonzola> thx
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, sounds to me like you've already got it figured out properly :)
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj, well, no :P
<aapzak> gorgonzola: I have a simple setup: /home as seperate (huge) partition. In home I put my websites, my file/ftpserver content and much more.
<gorgonzola> BLuesKaj i now that you can have a separate /home partition, but how would you do it to keep the dbs in the mysql server separate too, for example?
<aapzak> I have an user railsapps with own dir. In this dir are all rails related configs and sites
<gorgonzola> aapzak: you don't use /var and /srv at all?
<aapzak> gorgonzola: no, too much hassle
<BluesKaj> a seperate home / , partiton is ok , but I'm not running any other services. I tried it but never saw any advantages to it
<gorgonzola> aapzak BluesKaj: well, i kinda guessed that there was some sort of "good practices" on server configuration to follow...
<aapzak> gorgonzola: could be, I'm not aware of such document :)
<aapzak> what I did works good for me
<aapzak> on my work laptop I also have a seperate /opt
<aapzak> because of the apps installed there
<gorgonzola> what's opt for?
<gorgonzola> i haver never quite grasped the FSH...
<aapzak> mostly complete apps which don't integrate with the OS
<aapzak> big unix based software packages usually install in /opt
<gorgonzola> aapzak and do you know where does mysql save its db?
<aapzak> probably somewhere in /var/
<aapzak> I'm sure someone else here knows
<aapzak> check your mysqld config in /etc, I can imagine it holds a db path
<blahjake>  /var/lib/mysql/mysql here
<aapzak> grep -irn datadir /etc/mysql/
<blahjake> er, just one mysql
<gorgonzola> great.
<gorgonzola> and do yuo guys know if i can just plug that dir into a mysql server install?
<aapzak> not at all :)
<gorgonzola> i'm considering letting /var and /srv as separate partitions... but wanted to know if this sounds reasonable...
<aapzak> I don't know how much garbage you're keeping if you do that
<aapzak> I like to format as much as possible when I install
<gorgonzola> (wait, that should have been leaving, right? non native speaker here :P)
<gorgonzola> yeah, maybe a post install script to set up services from a dedicated "backup" dir would b best.
<gorgonzola> well, thanks for the tips anyway :)
<aapzak> I'm not aware of giving any useful info :) but np
<runpain2> Thanks HappySmileMan Will give that a try
<Makuseru> What package do i need for Amarok to play .wma's?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fix_> can anybody help me???
<Makuseru> Tm_T: not MP3's.
<Tm_T> Makuseru: see those urls
<Tm_T> Makuseru: it all should be exlpained there
<fix_> what's the best mp3 player application for linux??
<Tm_T> fix_: Amarok ofcourse
<Makuseru> Tm_T: No, those URLs have no info on WMA;s.
<fix_> but it can't play mp3's file
<Tm_T> Makuseru: should, weird if not
<Tm_T> fix_: can
<Tm_T> !mp3 | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> !wma
<Tm_T> aye, it's there
<fix_> thanks...
<lakis1982> hello.. i had read that kde 4.2 would be available today at 27 january ... has it been released ??
<Tm_T> lakis1982: will be released soon
<lakis1982> you mean soon today??
<Tm_T> yes, if there's no last minute issues coming
<lakis1982> ok
<Tm_T> Makuseru: anyway, as prolly mentioned in those pages ubottu mentioned, to play wma and others you need w32codecs or similar package
<runpain2> still cant install HappySmileMan dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger
<fix_> what's the best apps to convert mp3 to ogg format
<fix_> for linux of course
<mefisto_> fix_: best in what way? easy? good quality result? fast? etc
<fix_> all of it...
<shadeslayer> when is KDE gonna be released today??
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: when ready (:
<shadeslayer> :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: one cannot see the future
<Tm_T> (or won't tell)
<shadeslayer> no idea then??
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Tm_T> I have idea, but it's irrelevant, it's coming
<mefisto_> fix_: if there was one way, better in every way, there would be only one way
<shadeslayer> WTH ill sleep then
<shadeslayer> update tommorow
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no cursing here son
<fix_> good quality result
<shadeslayer> even thats not allowed??
<shadeslayer> :O
<mefisto_> fix_: you can try audacity, ffmpeg (command line), vlc for a start, and see what's best for you
<aapzak> Tm	ZSFWE
<shadeslayer> ok ill rephrase
<shadeslayer> ill  sleep then
<shadeslayer> update tomorrow
<fix_> can you tell me the step??? one by one... i'm new in linux....
<aapzak> I am very happy to read people are working on it. Getting 4.2 from your distro today would be very very quick
<shadeslayer> fix_, VLC from adept
<shadeslayer> or in terminal
<mefisto_> fix_: if you're not comfortable yet in linux and want to just get it done, I'd use vlc.
<fix_> download???
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install VLC
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: vlc
<shadeslayer> ah
<rafaelbreyer> Hi
<shadeslayer> sorry
<mefisto_> fix_: start konsole, and type this to install vlc: sudo apt-get install vlc (not uppercase!)
<shadeslayer> fix_, Alt+F2
<shadeslayer> type konsole
<rafaelbreyer> speak portuguese ???
<shadeslayer> then steps above
<mefisto_> rafaelbreyer | !pt
<rafaelbreyer> yes - si - sim
<mefisto_> oops
<shadeslayer> sorry for the caps
<shadeslayer> :)
<mefisto_> !pt | rafaelbreyer
<ubottu> rafaelbreyer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rafaelbreyer> lol :)
<Tm_T> mefisto_: silly
<rafaelbreyer> thanks
<ur8up> looking for assitance with minicom on kubuntu
<shadeslayer> fix_, done??
<fix_> have some prob with the konsole...
<fix_> i use password.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<fix_> but, when i want to enter the password, it's as if didn't respond
<shadeslayer> its supposed to hide it
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> its safer
<shadeslayer> just enter the password
<mefisto_> fix_: type your password and hit enter, you won't see anything as you type
<shadeslayer> hit enter
<shadeslayer> hehe
<fix_> hahaha
<DaSkreech> fix_: It is so someone doesn't stand behind you with a paper and write it down :-)
<shadeslayer> i thought that my keyboard had stopped working the first time i used it lol
<shadeslayer> its just a security measure
<mefisto_> also, it's easier than hiding passwords with ***
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> have to write two more lines of code to execute that
<shadeslayer> lesser code=more performance
<shadeslayer> in most cases
<fix_> broken packages...
<mefisto_> and less bugs
<shadeslayer> fix_, Broken??
<michaelfavia> what is the wireless network manager in kde4.2?
<michaelfavia> how do i get connectivity in a kde 4.2 session?
<HavocXphere> michaelfavia: knetworkmanager
<fix_> yup. it has unmet dependencies
<michaelfavia> HavocXphere, thanks ill make sure i have it installed
<blahjake> amount of code is not a good metric for performance at all
<mefisto_> fix_: type sudo apt-get update     then try it again
<shadeslayer> blahjake, in MOST cases
<michaelfavia> installed kde-nightly for 4.2 but no management tools are apprently deps
<michaelfavia> HavocXphere, any other suggestions for tools i should have installed to give kde4.2 a fair trial?
<fix_> :)
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: knetworkmanager is currently in flux. It has missed the 4.2 relelase but will be available in a 4.2 package once ready
<shadeslayer> 'in flux' lol
<michaelfavia> DaSkreech, it seems available in my repos.. its that the version for 4.1?
 * michaelfavia checks
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: There was none for 4.1 There was one for KDE3
<fix_> :( same....
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech, any idea when KDE 4.2 is released
<michaelfavia> DaSkreech, how can i control my wireless card in 4.2?
<DaSkreech> In about an hour
<shadeslayer> today
<michaelfavia> what is the suggested method?
<shadeslayer> Oh woow
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> then ill stay awake
<fix_> some index files failed to download
 * shadeslayer grabs the coffee 
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: You can use the KDE3 one but it hasn't been updated to take advantage of the new NEtworkManager 7
<fix_> need to go...
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: That's the official announcement I'm not sure when Kubuntu will have packages ready
<fix_> teach me again tomorrow...
<DaSkreech> fix_: Alright :)
<michaelfavia> DaSkreech, i have enabled the PPA for kde-nightly what is my best option here?
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: Umm one moment
<mefisto_> is multiverse enabled in a new intrepid install?
<michaelfavia> DaSkreech, thx
<shadeslayer> :(
<runpain2> libssl0.9.6 is missing
<mefisto_> why is vlc now in multiverse anyway? multiverse means it's considered "non-free" right?
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/new-refreshed-look-for-kde.html
<DaSkreech> michaelfavia: Still looking for an unofficial deb for it
<shadeslayer> mefisto_, maybe theyre trying to make money
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: It's not free
<shadeslayer> global depression ^^
<shadeslayer> brb
<mefisto_> DaSkreech: since when? their website still claims it is free and open source, and it used to be in universe
<DaSkreech> Right but they ship with some codecs that can be easily considered non free
<xiong> hi
<mefisto_> DaSkreech: so it must be legal caution, since it used to be in universe
<xiong_> hi
<ur8up> my adept manager doesn't show minicom.  How can I get it installed on my kubuntu?
<doktoreas> hello everybody..how can I remove the window that appear if I move the mouse over the app in the pannel?
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: Right
<xiong_> doktoreas: i, too, find that feature unnecessary and annoying
<wesley_> Guys why is the cam option missing in kde4.2 ?
<doktoreas> I am searching in the option but nothing :(
<mefisto_> doktoreas: you could lock the widgets on the desktop so they can't be moved
<wesley_> Because i cant find the cam options in kde4.2
<mefisto_> doktoreas: sorry, forget what I said. I misunderstood you
<doktoreas> np mefisto_
<sabino> hy
<xiong_> so, yesterday it was recommended i downgrade my P3 to 8.04
<xiong_> trouble being, i have no idea how to -- all roads lead up
<DaSkreech> doktoreas: I think in appearnce in settings
<DaSkreech> May be wrong
<alonea> no 4.2 packages yet?
<Tm_T> alonea: it's not released yet
<alonea> thought it came out today
<cuznt> 4.2 rc1
<Tm_T> it will come out today
<Frederick> folks anyone else realised pages look strange in firefox 3.0 on last kubuntu for 64 bits?
<alonea> Tm_T: ^_^. good! probably wont see packages till much later today, if at all?
<Tm_T> alonea: some hours later from release perhaps
<alonea> cuznt: KDE 4.2.0 will be released on January 27th
 * alonea bounces up and down excitedly
<neothecat> alonea:  it's jan 27th.  i am giddy like a little school girl.
<alonea> neothecat: me too! I will be a refreshing the kde.org page constantly for their official announcement
<vonkleist> ummmfff... I think it's a bad day to have kontact 4.2 crashing when openning an imap folder... :S
<michaelfavia> DaSkreech, thx im trying that out now
<alonea> hey DaSkreech
<neothecat> vonkleist: 4.2 GA or 4.2 RC2? i have RC2 and there is some screwy kontact things going on, that i hope is fixed in GA
<vonkleist> rc2
<neothecat> vonkleist: good, then may GA will fix it :)
<alonea> well, I will check back later. Got to go for now.
<vonkleist> I hope! I'm back with thunderbird... :S
<Frederick> Folks does anyone here here uses nvidia drivers? cause I cant set frequency of monuitor higher than 50hz
<neothecat> vonkleist: it's been stable enough for me to use at work, but if GA is still buggy, i will go back to thunderbird.
<neothecat> does anybody know any good public calendar sites that synch natively with kalendar, with needing gcaldaemon?
<DaSkreech> Hi Alonea
<DaSkreech> GA?
<wesley_> amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl85.x86.package how do i install that ?
<stdin> wesley_: 0.97.2 is already in the archives for intrepid
<DaSkreech> wesley_: are you on Ibex?
<wesley_> yes but cam works not that well
<wesley_> cant set the brightness right
<DaSkreech> What version of Amsn do you have installed?
<wesley_> 0.97.2
<wesley_> in kopete the brightness is right
<JackWinter> what are everyone using for extending or getting full functionality from logitech kb and mice ?  tried a hidpoint, which works pretty well for my wave kb, but it doesn't find mx evolution..
<leandro> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DaSkreech> wesley_: So why reinstall?
<leandro> quueeeeeeeeeeeee
<wesley_> maby then it would work, how do you think the ladys think, when my cam doesnt work
<JackWinter> leandro: | es
<stdin> !es | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JackWinter> grumble new kb :)
<JackWinter> aha, that"s it :)
<ct529> in my installation the variable BROWSER is not set .... that is strange .... is ther e a way to set this variable on installtion?
<wesley_> So why is it that the cam option is missing in kopete in kde4.2 ?
<stdin> ct529: it's no strange, it's not normally set or needed
<stdin> ct529: you can add it to your ~/.bashrc or to /etc/environment
<ct529> stdin: in what sense? many application call it using that variable.
<zicada> do we have an ETA on availability of 4.2 final .deb's ?
<DaSkreech> wesley_: Technically it should work. You can grab the souce and look at it. Shouldn't be too hard
<stdin> ct529: and standard app should call x-www-browser
<DaSkreech> zicada: A few hours for Ibex
<tarimari> guys i saw somewhere a krandrtray tool with gamma. what version is that, and where ican find it?
<stdin> ct529: or xdg-open
<zicada> DaSkreech: thanks
<ct529> stdin: standard in what sense?
<wesley_> DaSkreech from amsn or kopete ?
<DaSkreech> Kopete
<DaSkreech> I haven't used MSN in years
<DaSkreech> Last time I installed Amsn was so my brothers girlfriend didn't freak out
<DaSkreech> And he moved out 6 years ago
<stdin> ct529: x-www-browser is LSB compliant afaik, and xdg-open is freedesktop.org standard (Portland project)
<wesley_> Ow, in kde4.1 theres the cam, but yeah all doesnt work that well, amsn work but cam not that good
<ct529> stdin: those are hardly standard universally adopted I dare say .... anyway, I have added the variable .... thanks!
<stdin> heh, well BROWSER is non-standard either
<DaSkreech> wesley_: Which version of lbmsn do you have?
<wesley_> how can i check that ?
<cjae> how do I make konversation use the system speaker for alerts?
<DaSkreech> apt-cache policy libmsn0.1
<darkwizard> У меня вопрос: почему я добавляю репы типо:
<darkwizard> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex"
<darkwizard> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<darkwizard> (и многие другие)
<darkwizard> , но ничего не происходит, то есть обновления не приходят, хотя неоднократно вызывал apt-get update/upgrade.
<stdin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TFrog> quick question.  i've seen an 8.04.2 release for Ubuntu but don't see any image downloads for Kubuntu 8.04.2.  i'd like to have a backup OS disc in case of a fatal HD crash.  anyone know a link to the disc image for Kubuntu 8.04.2?
<stdin> TFrog: there is no 8.04.2 for Kubuntu
<TFrog> ty stdin.  not sure why there isn't but thanks
<ubuntu__> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> stdin: Any reason?
<ubuntu__> HI
<stdin> because Kubuntu is not LTS
<ubuntu__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> there technically shouldn't have been an 8.04.1
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110357/
<wesley_> yeah i found a really pretty lady
<DaSkreech> stdin: Duh :)
<wesley_> Now get the cam working
<wesley_> Think i will downgrade kopete
<neothecat> does anybody know an equilivant to "foxmarks" for konqueror, if if there is a way to use foxmarks in konqueror?
<wesley_> i think i would need to downgrade libmsn to then
<DaSkreech> wesley_: shuldn't need to you need the latest one to connect to MSN at all
<firatk> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wesley_> DaSkreech don´t know, i though to
<wesley_> Its the second time the cam would work when a lady wanted to cam, first time was a ugly one, this one is a pretty one
<DaSkreech> Congrats
<TraceRoute> didn't kde4.2 release today?
<wesley_> Thanks, but whats irritating, that i find bugs when i don´t want them, and i don´t find them when i am bored
<DaSkreech> TraceRoute: No
<urnthr> TraceRoute: yeah it's on FTP
<urnthr> question is, when can we get it on apt?
<wesley_> On site they say today
<Tm_T> urnthr: that isn't same as release
<TraceRoute> urnthr good question
<Tm_T> it's not releasend until it's in kde.org
<Tm_T> TraceRoute: urnthr: it will be told in kubuntu.org when it's available
<urnthr> ok:/
<wesley_> trunk is already 4.3 and konqueror got now close buttons on the tab like firefox
<Tm_T> wesley_: not mine
<urnthr> http://mirrors.isc.org/pub/kde/stable/4.2.0/
<Tm_T> urnthr: that is not same as release, son
<urnthr> i spose
<Tm_T> 1929.22 < Tm_T> it's not releasend until it's in kde.or
<Tm_T> g (:)
<TraceRoute> Well they better chop chop thats all im saying
<TraceRoute> I been patient enough
<Tm_T> TraceRoute: no we don't chop at anything
<EversW> Hey, hi everyone, greetings from spin
<EversW> i mean, spain
<mot___> hey when will 4.2 be in the repos?
<Tm_T> when ready
<david_> anyone here play nexuiz?
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.2 is released!
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: was 10 minutes ago already (:
<david_> DaSkreech:  you play?
<DaSkreech> Used to
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: now waiting kubuntu packages to get it to topic <3
<DaSkreech> Yep :)
<david_> DaSkreech:  so cant ply on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> david_: You can
<DaSkreech> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (intrepid), package size 727 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Had to send some people to bed. They were buzzed about the release
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: heh
<wesley_> yeah its released
<ward_> are there kubuntu packagaes avaible for 4.2 ?
<david_> ubottu: how do i get the package?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david_> DaSkreech: DO YOU KNOW HOW TO GET IT AND INSTALL IT?
<david_> sry caps
<mefisto_> david_: sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<mefisto_> or search for it in adept
<david_> mefisto_: ty
<carpii> can someone remind me how to extend my taskbar across two monitors please
<jon_high9000> I am running KDE 4.1 (Kubuntu 8.10). I have tried to install KDM themes with no luck. can anyone help?
<DaSkreech> carpii: I'm trying to rmember if that's possible in KDE4
<carpii> ah im using kde 3.5 :)
<william_> is there a link to installing kde 4.2 on kubuntu?
<carpii> i tried kde 4 earlier, and thats why ive spent today reformatting :/
<DaSkreech> william_: When it happens it will be in the topic
<ward_> how can I upgrade ? on the kubuntu page it says it should be avaible in experimental
<ward_> but updating doesn't give me that packages
<ward_> 8.10 btw :)
<ward_> sudo apt-cache search kde4.2
<ward_> libsmokekde4-2-dev - SMOKE Binding Library to KDE 4 - Development Files
<ward_> libsmokekde4-2 - SMOKE Binding Library to KDE 4
<tarimari> http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
<zicada> rejoice!
<OxDeadC0de> Party time!
<tarimari> yuhuuuuuuuuuu
<carpii> is there a fix to stop kde 3.5 leaving trails when dragging icons ?
<alonea> yay! its here
<astratto> will kde4.2 be into intrepid repos? kubuntu.org says it'll be available in the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<DaSkreech> alonea: Whooot!
<DaSkreech> astratto: Yes it iwll be
<DaSkreech> Should be in Jacalope already
<astratto> DaSkreech: yes in jaunty yes. so it'll stay for some time in experimental and then in proposed?
<EversW> i had it installed from experimental repos on plain ubuntu
<EversW> actually, i have 4.2 rc running
<DaSkreech> astratto: Will always be experiemental for Ibex. No major upgrades during a release unless there is a major security issue
<OxDeadC0de> I use 4.2rc and 4.2 nightly
<astratto> DaSkreech: ah ok, so it'll stay in kubuntu-experimental. thank you
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: There is a 4.2 nightly ?
<OxDeadC0de> DaSkreech, same repo that 4.2rc1 is in
<EversW> yep, 4.2 nightly has the google widget support for plasma
<DaSkreech> I didn't know there was a 4.2 nightly
<OxDeadC0de> :) it's really nice, lots of bug fix's in the api
<EversW> is on the project neon repository
<OxDeadC0de> even since rc1
<DaSkreech> I thought that was nightly
<DaSkreech> not 4.2 nightly
<DaSkreech> So technically now it's 4.3 nightly
<OxDeadC0de> is it trunk?
<alonea> DaSkreech: when will it be in our repos you think? later today or tomorrow?
<DaSkreech> today
<DaSkreech> It's in Jackalope already should need some polish for Ibex then go
<OxDeadC0de> hmm brb
<EversW> i guess we'll be reloading adept the rest of the day, hehe
<alonea> DaSkreech: what is jackalope?
<DaSkreech> alonea: kubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> EversW: The Topic will change when it happens
<EversW> oh, great, thanks ;-)
<tyler_d1> I would like to have a toolbar on my other monitor that shows the windows that are there
<EversW> i'm in tune also on the planets and the kubuntu site :-P
<shadeslayer> its out,its out!!!
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.2 is out
<alonea> shadeslayer: yes!
<EversW> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> :P
<EversW> btw, i'm running it right now on a netbook (advent 4211)
<shadeslayer> how late am i
<alonea> shadeslayer: but our repos wont have them quite yet. later today
<mefisto_> wow! those videos are very good. I felt like standing to applaud by the end.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<DaSkreech> - kde4 has left this server
<DaSkreech> :-(
<shadeslayer> so excited
<shadeslayer> lol
<zicada> is Jaunty usable at all at this point ?
<zicada> i havent tested it yet
<DaSkreech> zicada: In general Ubuntu+1 stuff is pretty horrible until at least beta normally I wait till beta 2 before jumping in
<DaSkreech> they break a lot of stuff
<shadeslayer> watching the video on my 128kbps connection
<shadeslayer> :P
<zicada> aaight
<shadeslayer> hehe they added 'the arrow'
<shadeslayer> to hide the apps in the taskbar
<EversW> yeah, i always install the new version when beta hits, i've being doing that since 5.04
<OxDeadC0de> I'm not so sure it's nightly is kde trunk, I know of a particular bug that was fixed two days ago that's not fixed in my nightly, and no updates available
<OxDeadC0de> that hasn't been backported yet
<DaSkreech> ok
<OxDeadC0de> unless someone's slacking ;)
<shadeslayer> ooh drag and drop widgets
<shadeslayer> cool
<mefisto_> kde 4.2 should be codenamed "that's more like it"
<OxDeadC0de> or "Hoozah"
<_mofux> hi guys
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: The Answer works well
<_mofux> when will 4.2 hit the repository? :P
<OxDeadC0de> hi _mofux :P, nice to see you here
<_mofux> heh, hi :)
<OxDeadC0de> article says later today
<OxDeadC0de> and you should realllly check out the new changes ;) got (almost) everything, 3 "major" things left to do
<mot___> hey when will 4.2 be in the repos?
<mot___> oh
<OxDeadC0de> er, not today, but later soon even
 * doktoreas think that somoene should update the topic :D
<OxDeadC0de> maybe today
<mot___> any word on the issues with nvidia cards being resolved/worked around?
<EversW> yeah, update it or you'll get the same question over and over again
<what_if> can I not install kde 3.x in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<OxDeadC0de> mot__ just use compiz instead until then?
<OxDeadC0de> mot__ if you're talking about the performance issues that is..
<mot___> OxDeadC0de, what does compiz do to solve the issue?
<OxDeadC0de> mot___ what's the issue? if it's performance, compiz is fast..
<mot___> um
<Tm_T> OxDeadC0de: doesn't mean it's faster than Kwin
<mot___> are you familiar with the huge, gaping speed issues with KDE4 and newer nvidia cards?
<OxDeadC0de> Tm_T it is way faster than kwin for me
<mot___> what card do you have?
<Tm_T> OxDeadC0de: and other way round here
<OxDeadC0de> nvidia 6150-go
<mot___> hmm
<OxDeadC0de> geforce fx.
<mot___> the issues mostly affect the 7/8/9 series
<michaelfavia> how do you enable gtk-qt-engine in kde4.2?
<michaelfavia> id like my gtk apps like firefox to look better
<Tm_T> mot___: issues are related to old drivers, 180-series should fix those
<mot___> michaelfavia, go to system settings -> appearance
<OxDeadC0de> 120fps idle with ~60fps durring an effect compared to ~70ish fps to <=30 fps durring an effect (this is without any vsync)
<michaelfavia> mot im there
<michaelfavia> mot,
<mot___> Tm_T, the 180 series is garbage thus far
<OxDeadC0de> vrate is 60
<mot___> 180.22 has created more problems than fixed.
<michaelfavia> but i dont see the option
<michaelfavia> do i need to restart?
<OxDeadC0de> tm_t I use beta drivers
<mot___> michaelfavia, did you install the package?
<Tm_T> mot___: interesting, fixed a lot here
<OxDeadC0de> that's not completely "fixed" but the situation is better
<michaelfavia> mot___,  yes. but i havent restarted my session
<OxDeadC0de> they're*
<michaelfavia> should i have to?
<mot___> Tm_T, i'm using the 9600M GT drivers...nvidia has largely ignored mobile users.
<mefisto_> michaelfavia: just log out and log back in
<Tm_T> mot___: ah, true
<michaelfavia> mefisto_, roger
<mot___> michaelfavia, no, close the settings and check back again to see if the extension was installed...or log out and back in
<michaelfavia> brb
<Brad777> Hello all... I am having a problem with the Nvidia GEFORCE 9800GTX+ after i tried to install the 180.22 drivers my xserver got messed up and now I can't get past simple graphics mode
<michaelfavia> thx mot___  and mefisto_
<mot___> Tm_T, heh..so, i dropped 2 grand on a brand new laptop only to have a 4 year old machine with a 64mb graphics card run faster.
<mot___> Brad777, edit xorg.conf
<mot___> change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv" so you can get into kde
<EversW> Brad777, try using envy to uninstall everything about nvidia propieraty, restart and machine and reinstall the 180.22 drivers
<mot___> reinstall the 177.x series if 180.x gives you trouble.
<earle> anyone able to help me debug a nasty upgrade issue? after upgrading to experimental I can't login :(
<Brad777> mot__: okay one mot__ i just did that removing everything
<mot___> eh, i'd recommend against using the binary drivers through the restricted package manager
<mot___> download binary directly from nvidia and install from console login
<Brad777> mot___: can you be a little more specific i'm kind of a nub so like u mean the .run file
<DaSkreech> earle: What happens?
<mot___> did you download the binary .run file from nvidia?
<mot___> Brad777, open konsole and do this: "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-DRIVER.run" replacing "NVIDIA-DRIVER" with the filename
<mot___> then, log out and when you log back in, for 'session' choose 'console login' and it'll drop you to a shell
<Brad777> mot___: i'm not sure let me see what it is called it's the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<mot___> cd to your home directory (or whereever you have the .run binary) and run it.
<earle> DaSkreech: startup seems fine; I get as far as the login screen. After logging in, the disk activity light flashes for a moment, but nothing happens, there's just the login background and cursor.
<earle> I tried creating a new user as an experiment, but that gets the same result.
<DaSkreech> earle: hmm what happens if you login via the terminal ?
<earle> that's how I'm talking to you now. :)
<what_if> is kde 3.X removed from ubuntu now ?
<DaSkreech> what_if: Essentially yes
<mefisto_> what_if: yes, if you want kde3 you can install 8.04 hardy
<what_if> DaSkreech: is there any way to install it on 8.10 without breaking everything ?
<DaSkreech> Kinda
<michaelfavia> rm still no gtk-qt option under preferences
<what_if> DaSkreech: or make 4.X look and act like it
<DaSkreech>  There is a PPA for it
<michaelfavia> err appearance
<earle> The last message I see in the startup log is "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4); it it not the default display manager."
<DaSkreech> The main problem is there is no resources or people willing to maintain it. If you like you canjoin the packaging team to provide support for it
<earle> This is after it already seems to have run kdm itself, which is what /etc/X11/default-display-manager has.
<DaSkreech> earle: oh ok login to the terminal and do a sudo apt-get install kdm
<Brad777> mot___: should i run the nvidia-xconfig utitility to automatically update my x configuration file
<earle> "kdm is already the newest version."
<earle> I think the issue is something being partly or wrongly configured, but I don't know what.
<mot___> Brad777, yea
<DaSkreech> earle: sudo apt-get remove kdm-kde4
<Brad777> mot___: omg thank you i think it worked
<stdin> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<mot___> where can i configure compiz settings in 8.10?
<michaelfavia> mot___, sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine installed
<michaelfavia> but no option in appearance that i can see.
<mot___> i just installed it but i'm trying to change settings/skinning (no emerald?)
<Brad777> mot___: is there  way to make sure that the driver installed and evrything?
<michaelfavia> kde-nightly 4.2
<michaelfavia> any suggestion?
<earle> stdin: sorry, should have mentioned that I already tried that - it doesn't produce any output.
<mot___> michaelfavia, reboot.
<earle> DaSkreech: it's not installed; only mentioned as being replaced by "kdm" according to apt.
<DaSkreech> update alternatives?
<stdin> it won't be in alternatives
<Brad777> mot___: it worked thank you very much
<stdin> I guess removing kdm-kde4 and "echo /usr/bin/kdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<earle> d-d-m already has kdm in it.
<mot___> where are compiz theme/skin settings?
<stdin> you need to get rid of the -kde4 version and let kdm run
<earle> right
<earle> I noticed there were init scripts for kdm-kde4 in /etc/rc0.d/ etc, and got rid of those already - I don't know what's trying to invoke the other version.
<earle> heh, /etc/ etc
<earle> this reminds me of the good old days of running debian testing :P
<earle> hmm, or did I?
 * earle nukes 'em again
<mefisto_> michaelfavia: do you get any other packages when you apt-cache search qt-engine ?
<stdin> earle: you should remove those links with update-rc.d, rather than rm
 * earle is mad, bad and dangerous to know
<earle> stdin: er, okay :-) I'll go read manpages
<hior> i have beed
<hior> haha
<earle> how handy
<hior> i have been searching for the best way to input chinese
<DaSkreech> 'skim ?
<stdin> it's just easier, rm /etc/init.d/name && update-rc.d name remove
<hior> skim is the way to go?
<hior> ok, time to google
<White_Pelican> hi all
<stdin> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<White_Pelican> does anyoneknow when the official 4.2 will be available in intrepid?
<khalidmian> with the new kde4.2 when i press restart it doesnt reboot the computer it sort of takes it back to login screen - is that the way it meant to be?
<stdin> White_Pelican: it'll appear in the kubuntu-experimental PPA soon-ish
<apow> I see 4.2.1 not far away...
<White_Pelican> soonish eh?
<White_Pelican> I like that :)
<stdin> as soon as we've tested the upgrade process
<White_Pelican> ah
<khalidmian> stdin: restart on 4.2 takes me to login screen instead of restarting computer any help/suggestions?
<Eld> will 4.2 remain in experimental for 8.10 ?
<stdin> Eld: no
<DaSkreech> stdin: Eh?
<Eld> great :)
<DaSkreech> It will be promoted to main?
<stdin> khalidmian: try actually rebooting first
<stdin> I mean, it *may* go into -backports
<khalidmian> stdin: i did try shut down and reboot
<earle> hmm, after a reboot it no longer mentions kdm-kde4 but I still can't get past the login screen.
 * BluesKaj waits patiently for the kde 4.2  "official release"....supposedly it's today, sometime
<stdin> may not though
<White_Pelican> BluesKaj, it is official according the the kde web site
<stdin> khalidmian: ask in #kubuntu-devel for now, see if anyone else has the issue
<earle> perhaps the "official release" will fix my woes...
<White_Pelican> we're juat waiting with baited breath for it's appearance in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> White_Pelican , which ppa ?...I dumped the 'experimental' one due to broken pkges
<White_Pelican> experimental for now
<stdin> White_Pelican: it's on on kde.org yet
<White_Pelican> stdin, yes it is on the kde.org site
<White_Pelican> I jusy checked
<White_Pelican> just*
<mefisto_> baited breath, eww
 * stdin hits refresh
<stdin> ok, so it's *just* out ;)
<White_Pelican> yep :)
<White_Pelican> get to work hehe
<White_Pelican> just kidding
<stdin> White_Pelican: fyi, we already had the tar's ;)
<White_Pelican> also, (not trying to be a troll, here) given what happened with Hardy, is Intrepid going to be a LTS distro?
<BluesKaj> guys , it's still RC , not official yet
<stdin> no
<alonea> hey, how do i get my homepage back to firefox start instead of that ubuntu thing that put itself in its place?
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's not RC
<alonea> BluesKaj: its official
<White_Pelican> sorry, stdin I used to use Gentoo, no more pain for me :)
<alonea> BluesKaj: came out about an hour ago
 * BluesKaj looks for 4.2.0 link on kde org
<alonea> BluesKaj: its nicely announced on their home page
<neothecat> White_Pelican:  and in a few days, you'll have 4.2 compiled and ready to go :)
<stdin> White_Pelican: we can't be LTS because the base packages (kernel/shell/etc) aren't
<White_Pelican> faie enough
<White_Pelican> faie even
<coreymon77> alonea: go to the firefox start page, and set that as your home
<White_Pelican> fair*
<White_Pelican> time to get new glasses
<stdin> 3rd time's a charm ;)
<BluesKaj> alonea , what hoime page , I'm on kde.org...don't see anything new here , just the Jan 13 th anounce
<stdin> BluesKaj: refresh, it's there
<neothecat> does anybody know how much different GA will be from RC2?
<alonea> BluesKaj: yup. maybe clear your cache as well.
<White_Pelican> and also the kubuntu page
<White_Pelican> says it's available for Jaunty
<alonea> coreymon77: Oh, for some reason I thought firefox was a file, not an actual webpage. and I definitely don't like any program changing my home pages.
<alonea> *firefox start
<alonea> BluesKaj: http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
<BluesKaj> yeah alonea , I have that..looking for the repos source to add it , I dumped the experimental 0one due to all the probs it created for me.
<alonea> BluesKaj: repos for us are unfortunately not here yet
<alonea> BluesKaj: should hopefull appear in a few hours
<l0neWolf> How can I go from KDE 4.2 RC to the final version?
<alonea> Packages for 8.10 (Intrepid) will appear soon in the kubuntu-experimental PPA.
<alonea> they are not there yet. unless you want to compile from source. ^_^
<earle> I wonder what I've been trying to run from experimental, then...
<DaSkreech> l0neWolf: The topic will be updated as soon as it happens
<l0neWolf> alonea: if it was in a fail-safe instruction set I'd try, by fail-safe I mean "click this and wait"  :P
<l0neWolf> DaSkreech: alright, thanks  :)
<earle> l0neWolf: are you insane? This is Linux!!!1!
<BluesKaj> not that much hurry...I can wait , compiling from source is ok , but svn is trouble as far as I'm concerned
<zooko> Folks, I can't find a .deb of Konqueror 4.2.  Does it exist?
<BluesKaj> zooko. not yet
<l0neWolf> earle: I'm a Windows user primarily, please accept my lack of knowledge as given  :P
<earle> l0neWolf: I was kidding :)
<stdin> am I really going to have to update the topic with a "not yet" message......
<alonea> BluesKaj: svn is a very nice revision control system. though compiling from source sometimes can be difficult
<alonea> stdin: yes
<l0neWolf> earle: I know  lol  I've not compiled anything from source before so I'll just wait for the releases to start flooding out
<stdin> alonea: like any of you actually *read* the topic anyway :p
<earle> l0neWolf: I much prefer the one-button approach myself. You'd think I would have learnt not to expect that by now, after 10 years of using Linux :)
<BluesKaj> alonea , linus torvalds thinks svn is useless and confusing for most users ...not only that some of their revised releases break ppls setups
<alonea> stdin: lol! hehe. I do sometimes. at least I am not asking for magical packages that are not there yet.
<mefisto_> what topic? where can I read the topic? :P
<l0neWolf> earle: 10 years?  you've probably seen a huge change then.  things are a lot more friendly nowadays for newbs to Linux, like me
<earle> l0neWolf: No kidding. These days you can just... plug stuff in, and IT WORKS HOLY SHIT
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<l0neWolf> oops  :P
<EversW> oh yeah, i see the earle point, i've being using linux since redhat 7.2, and right now, with all the linux evolution, we can expect that click and update thing ;-)
<alonea> BluesKaj: but svn's purpose is for developers, not users. though I will agree that updates for svn in the middle of a project is usually a bad idea. however I will take svn over rcs and cvs any day (though cvs isn't  bad)
 * earle edits the logfile so he said "GEE WHILLIKERS!"
<l0neWolf> well I can plug my Wacom tablet in and it works so yeah... big steps
<earle> anyway, it surprised the bejesus out of me when I first switched to Kubuntu. Yay!
<BluesKaj> alonea, svn was supposed to replace and fix cvs
<earle> ew, cvs
<DaSkreech> users can be developers
<zooko> Okay, BluesKaj, thanks!  Maybe I'll try building from source or wait for Konqueror 4.2 .deb's.
<DaSkreech> and developers are mostly users
<DaSkreech> I think that building from source probably will take the same amount of time as updating
<White_Pelican> maybe :)
<alonea> BluesKaj: i haven't had a problem with it in my projects. and not everything can please everyone
<DaSkreech> hg!
<White_Pelican> building from source is like using Gentoo :)
<White_Pelican> only for the masochistic Linux user :)
<alonea> earle: well, when your insane professors says use rcs or cvs...cvs isn't that bad. ^_^
<BluesKaj> alonea , I agree but I still think it's unecessarily complex , but that could be my lack of Linux chops showing thru :)
<alonea> White_Pelican: i could never get kde to work with gentoo the one time i tried it.
<White_Pelican> my wife and I used it for months but gave up
<DaSkreech> alonea: Git
<alonea> BluesKaj: it can be confusing at first. I was certainly lost, but now I make a new svn each week for my weekly projects, labs, etc.
<White_Pelican> we like Mark Shuttleworth's (canonical's) policy. "It Should Just Work"
<Lord^Anubis> i don't think gentoo is worth the time...
<streetbobber> salut à tous
<alonea> DaSkreech: you calling me a git? *pouts*
<wesley_> how can i get my cd out off the laptop, when i p[ress eject it doesnt come out, is there a shortcut for on startups ?
 * DaSkreech hugs his ungitted alonea
<BluesKaj> heh,  my wife won't let Linux near her pc ... she's in "lala land" with vista :)
<DaSkreech> wesley_: type eject on the command line
<alonea> I did slackware for the longest time inbetween times where I got angry at kubuntu
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: She should love Windows 7
<alonea> DaSkreech: yes I have heard of git. just not tried it
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know of 4.2 debs for hardy?
<nookie^> wesley_: try type in terminal "eject cdrom"
<DaSkreech> It's very KDE4
<DaSkreech> reagleBRKLN: Not happeneing
<Lord^Anubis> i prefer arch for kde though
<NGL-TwYsTeD> will this work in linux ? Zonet ZEW1502 802.11G 54 Mbps Wireless LAN Cardbus Adapter
<BluesKaj> actaully W7 seems ok to me ...a bit unstable but so far i like it , DaSkreech
<wesley_> nookie theres no os
<stdin> reagleBRKLN: there will be none for hardy
<nookie^> wesley_: ??
<reagleBRKLN> ok, too bad, will have to wait and see if jaunty is decent
<wesley_> i have no hd in it
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: As I said she shuld love it
<wesley_> jaunty is decent but broken from time to to time
<DaSkreech> wesley_: Wait and see. It may be indecent by the time the jackalope comes out the hole
<EversW> for me, jaunty is rocking for the new xorg, gem and intel drivers
 * DaSkreech hates xorg
<White_Pelican> the comparison between gentoo and say kubuntu is the difference say like building a kit-car as opposed to something premade
<White_Pelican> (seeing as how the computing world loves car analogies)
<Lord^Anubis> i would choose arch over gentoo anyday...
<alonea> DaSkreech: ya know, I actually learned svn from the rockbox people. was fun. how is Git actually?
<EversW> NGL-Twysted, do you know what chipset comes with that pcmcia card?
<alonea> Lord^Anubis: slackware is fun.
<wesley_> I had a crash with my hd with jaunty on it, hd is broken, hitachi says i need to run a special program
<Lord^Anubis> arch is about as fast as gentoo, but without all the compiling hassle
<Lord^Anubis> hmm, i need to try out slackware
<DaSkreech> alonea: Different mindset
<BluesKaj> here's the experimental ppa for those who wanr to add it their sources.list : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive
<l0neWolf> longish question!
<l0neWolf> now to KDE..... I'm using the RC right now in Kubuntu, if I try to add more from the internet via the add widget option it only lists about 4 or 5 on plasmoid.org but every video I've seen for the past two betas shows other places, like google and even os x widgets.  do you have to manually add extra locations besides kde-look plasmoids or am I missing something?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> EversW no i dont friend
<NGL-TwYsTeD> have a pcmcia rtl 8185 chipset card right
<NGL-TwYsTeD> and it isnt working in linux
<NGL-TwYsTeD> or maybe i dont know how to get drivers properly
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :)
<alonea> Lord^Anubis: their whole thing is stability. I haven't tried it in a few months, but do expect to do things the "kit-car" way.
<stdin> l0neWolf: kde-look.org only has plasmoids, the other widgets are from elsewhere
<DaSkreech> l0neWolf: far as I know there is no provider for those yet if you have the actual widgets then you can Install Widget(Right beside the get new widget) and install from there
<l0neWolf> stdin: ok
<l0neWolf> DaSkreech: understood, I'll go hunting
<EversW> lol, when i visited the zonetusa site, firefox stopped me saying that the site can hurt my pc
<EversW> looks like it uses the rt2500 chipset, it should work out of the box in ubuntu
<EversW> did you tried it Twysted?
<earle> Twysted sounds like the name of an English town.
<alonea> DaSkreech: wanna know whats funny, my first linux os was slackware with a self compiled kernel. how I achieved that before learning how to even how to change permissions on files I will never know.
<EversW> i tried google widgets from kde nightly and works awesome, it even has a menu to show you the widgets in a easy way
<WishingMaster> hi i want to upgrade/update pytube, what is the command ?
<earle> alonea: my first *nix was an experimental port of NetBSD for m68k processor machines :-) talk about learning the wrong way
<l0neWolf> EversW: are those precompiled or do you have to do that yourself?
<wesley_> very irritating my 8.04 live cd is stuck in notebook, and i dont wanna turn the case open
<EversW> l0neWold, you mean for getting the google widgets?
<earle> wesley_: is there a paperclip eject hole?
<l0neWolf> wesley_: earle just beat me to it
<NGL-TwYsTeD> EversW havent tried card friend has that zonenet card in oklahoma he will send me to see if that one works for it :)
<WishingMaster> wesley_, there is an emergency hole on the drive
<l0neWolf> unless it's a slot loading drive...
<NGL-TwYsTeD> the one i have here is the rtl8185
<earle> must... resist... bad taste humor...
<alonea> earle: oh fun. and when people get all spazzy when you mention compiling kernel from source I get very confused. I did it in my first day with no problems. I didn't see the big deal. ^^;;;;;
<wesley_> going see to that :)
<earle> alonea: heh heh, sounds familiar
<WishingMaster> ok does anyone have answer to my ques
<WishingMaster> ?
<alonea> earle: I bet. I was like, its not hard...caused lots of yelling though.
<EversW> NGL-Twysted, the driver is here, you can compile it in a moment if the rtl8185 isn't recognized by default: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<wesley_> wheres the emergency hole? i have a notebook dvd drive
<BluesKaj> WishingMaster , what's pytube ?
<WishingMaster> right next to eject button
<Unksi> wesley_: it should be near the button
<WishingMaster> its a software for youtube
<alonea> wesley_: yours isn't popping out? and you tried eject button in nix?
<WishingMaster> wesley_, there is an easy way as well
<BluesKaj> WishingMaster , check in adept for the newest version
<EversW> WishingMaster: i found this repository for pytube: deb http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases /
<EversW> but i don't think it will work, dunno really
<alonea> wesley_: if you have kde4, click the thing in the tray that has your connected devices and when you mouse over there should be an eject button to the right.
<EversW> the bashterritory domain is out
<wesley_> i tried the eject button
<WishingMaster> wesley_, boot the sys and press f2 a couple of times as soon as it starts(first screen)
<wesley_> that will enter bios
<l0neWolf> wesley_: http://www.pcdoctor-guide.com/wordpress/images/disc-eject-1.jpg
<WishingMaster> wesley_, yes
<l0neWolf> look for that
<WishingMaster> wesley_, try eject
<WishingMaster> wesley_, press the eject button on the drive
<mefisto_> what about the eject command?
<BluesKaj> ok I just updated with experimental ppas , and now konqueror help gives me this as my latest kde version : Version 4.1.96 (KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.2 RC1))
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's not in there yet
<stdin> "KDE 4.2 has been released. Users of our development Jaunty version can do a full upgrade to get the latest packages. Packages for 8.10 (Intrepid) will appear soon in the kubuntu-experimental PPA"
<WishingMaster> wesley_, whats goin on?
<wesley_> worked, kubuntu 8.04 is starting on notebook without hd
<Frederick> folks under which configs of the new kde can I change the setting so I can see folkders I create on desktop?
<BluesKaj> yeah, stdin , I guessed as much ,  cuz i had dropped the experimentals from my sources.list
<stdin> Frederick: use the folderview plasmoid
<WishingMaster> wesley_, without hd?
<WishingMaster> wesley_, without hard drive
<anjames> Where was ubuntu years ago when I got mixed up with gentoo? Oh spite.
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110416/
<alonea> well, I will check back later tonight to see if the packages are in. I will read the topic stdin even if I check here first. ^_^
<Frederick> stdin: how?
<wesley_> so those from tech support off hitach say i need to download there tools and test the hd´s provlems i dont have a cdrom drive
<wesley_> someone help me
<stdin> Frederick: right click the desktop -> Add Widgets -> Folder View
<alonea> wesley_: ok, start from the beginning. What is your issue? cdrom or harddrive?
<filthpig> aloha. Will it be possible to install KDE4.2 via repos in hardy?
<filthpig> gues snot, huh
<WishingMaster> wesley_, yeah what the main issue?
<filthpig> guess not*
<wesley_> harddrive
<stdin> not in hardy, it's too old
<wesley_> ive pasted the mail
<WishingMaster> wesley_, whats happening to hd?
<filthpig> but it's LTS though..
<alonea> filthpig: nope. though upgrade to intrepid from hardy was very painless for me.
<wesley_> they say i need to run their program
<stdin> filthpig: wrong
<solo> i need some help. my usb wont read anything to do with my dig cam.... sees ipod shuffel but nothing with the cam ????
<Frederick> stdin: oki managed it but imho this sucks =/
<wesley_> WishingMaster it makes tick tick sounds fast and slow
<Pici> !latest | filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<WishingMaster> wesley_, of
<WishingMaster> wesley_, ok
<stdin> Frederick: you can set the whole desktop to that plasmoid
<WishingMaster> wesley_, how old is it?
<wesley_> and hitachi says i need to check it with there app
<wesley_> 1 month
<WishingMaster> wesley_, the hd is 1 month old?
<Frederick> stdin: how?
<wesley_> yes
<WishingMaster> wesley_, it is a new system??
<wesley_> yes
 * anjames thinks wesley_ got an HD w/bad bearings
<WishingMaster> wesley_,
<WishingMaster> yeah
<solo> i need some help. my usb wont read anything to do with my dig cam.... sees ipod shuffel but nothing with the cam ????
<wesley_> a Mini itx system
<filthpig> alonea: tried ibex, and it was okay enough, but it left my webcam image green, heh. And since I knew all I needed worked just fine in hardy I went for the "no surprises"-option and went back
<WishingMaster> wesley_, is your system in return period?
<wesley_> so no dvd drive
<alonea> wesley_: I would get it exchanged. if its new and causing problems, its usually a bad one.
<WishingMaster> yeah me too
<wesley_> WishingMaster 24 montha warranty on all parts
<WishingMaster> wesley_, contact Customer Care and get a refund
<WishingMaster> wesley_, thats diffrent
<WishingMaster> wesley_, are you in US?
<stdin> Frederick: I think from the Desktop Setting menu (from right-click)
<alonea> filthpig: ibex?
<wesley_> Lol you need to send it for repair first, thats the way itr goes here
<anjames> wesley_, What make/manufacturer is the drive?
<filthpig> alonea: Intrepid Ibex, Ubuntu 8.10 :)
<wesley_> I live in Netherlands and hitachi is the manufacturer
<WishingMaster> wesley_, hmmmm
<alonea> filthpig: i knew ibex sounded familiar. used to seeing it as intrepid.
<alonea> filthpig: when did you try it? its been officially released now.
<wesley_> Ive contact tech support, they said do some test with our app
<filthpig> alonea: yeah, however I find ibex a lot simpler to write :P
<uga> alonea: more familiar thanks to the biggest company market shares in Spain ;) (IBEX)
<Frederick> stdin: could not find it there
<filthpig> alonea: tried it right before christmas
<EversW> uga : hehe, yeah, the ibex35
<uga> exactly
<uga> at some point I thought people had changed topic in here ;)
<filthpig> and my webcam image was very wrong, like when you set saturisation, I think, to max. My face went green and the walls purple. And it wasn't the LSD, I tell you ;)
<alonea> filthpig: I think I got it around thenish. but I also put all the prerelease packages on. my friends who didn't had problems with stuff. I do know my webcam is fine though
<filthpig> and, I don't know, I just never felt really comfortable with ibex... Dunno why, though.
<filthpig> Anyhoo, back to my initial questions: Is KDE4.2 included in jaunty, or will it first be included with 9.10?
<EversW> filthpig, kde 4.2 is already on jaunty repos
<filthpig> EversW: ah, kool. I'll just install the latest LiveCD on my usb-stick and try it out, then. It's Alpha 3 still, right?
<EversW> yep, but they just updated the packages for 4.2 final
<EversW> oh, you said install, i read try ;-)
<EversW> For me, the worst thing in intrepid is the bad performance of the intel drivers
<gorgonzola> hello.. will kde 4.2 appear as update in the intrepid repos?
<White_Pelican> eventually :)
<EversW> hehe
<EversW> gorgonzola, right now will appear in the experimental ppa repository
<alonea> EversW: video card? the drivers for my intel are just as bad in windows as linux. though linux i think is better
<EversW> check out kubuntu.org site
<EversW> yep alonea, for instance, i have a netbook with intel gma 945, and with windows xp works great, but with linux, it's clunky
<gorgonzola> EversW and would installing that mess up my upgrade path for when it i realeased into the main repo?
<EversW> i have another rig with gma 3100 and works a bit better. I had to enable XAA on the netbook to have it running a bit better
<stdin> gorgonizer: it won't
<EversW> gorgonzola, and path are the same, for installing the kde 4.2 rc, i added the repository and installed kubuntu-desktop (and some more other packages manually) because i'm using regular ubuntu
<alonea> EversW: i have 965 i think and its terrible in windows.
<gorgonzola> EversW: ok, thx1
<EversW> 965 isn't a hit of course ;-) but works in 2D better in windows, and with hardy it worked for me better
<EversW> i've being reading all the bug reports on launchpad about it, there are a lot of them ;-)
<EversW> and... i tried a repository of someone with xorg fixes, and also some tweaks from the jaunty repository.... i ended with an slower system
<alonea> EversW: its been fine in linux with compiz, but windows games are a nightmare. the frustrating thing is when changing setting of something like resolution makes no difference
<EversW> some people reported that using GEM with linux works way better
<EversW> alonea, yeah, games are out of the worth ;-) i'm more about 2D acceleration and compiz/kwin performance
<alonea> EversW: have had excellent performance with compiz so far on this card. was very surpised.
<khalidmian> i have a new kubunut installation and am looking to upgard ked from 4.1 to 4.2
<EversW> i really really hope that, after reading all the information that people from phoronix report, the GEM, the new xorg, the new intel / nvidia /ati drivers resolves and finally gives linux the 2D acceleration it deserves
<EversW> alonea, well not for me ;-) it gives me the "lag" sensation and sluggish using it, even without effects
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 is not available yet (soon though)
<EversW> stdin, i thing adding a news entry on kubuntu.org site with the information on how to update from 4.1 to 4.2 on intrepid and adding it to the channel topic would be greatly useful
<khalidmian> GROANS--for - wait cause he has to wait for kde 4.2
<stdin> EversW: there will be, once it's ready
<EversW> cool
<EversW> all right guys, i'm off for dinner, cya later ;-)
<khalidmian> how soon is soon? 2 months?
<alonea> khalidmian: later today.
<khalidmian> woooooooooohoooooooooo
<alonea> khalidmian: its out officially, but the repos have to be made.
<stdin> it's already mostly build in jaunty, it's currently building for intrepid
<khalidmian> yeah i was trying the repos and it was coming up with weird things
<alonea> khalidmian: if you want to compile by source, you can.
<xiong> so, how to downgrade to 8.04?
<tbr281> well that just answered my question ^ :P
<alonea> xiong: not liking intrepid or kde4?
<khalidmian> i dont remember how i got a volume for digital alongside pcm and front i cant seem to recall the steps i took
<wesley___> okay hd problem guy am i
<WishingMaster> apt-get install kde             is this the command to install latest kde on ubuntu running in GNOME
<trappist> WishingMaster: kubuntu-desktop, not kde
<stdin> it's recommended to use "kubuntu-desktop" *not* "kde"
<stdin> "kde" pulls in pretty much every KDE lib/app
<WishingMaster> stdin, i just want kde not kubuntu
<Roby2> ! http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1175538
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roby2> save the pervs! http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1175538
<trappist> too slow
<khalidmian> stdin: should i install ubuntu restricted extras or kubuntu restricted extras only in kubuntu
<WishingMaster> i want kde only
<stdin> WishingMaster: use kde-core
<WishingMaster> how?
<WishingMaster> command?
<stdin> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<khalidmian> stdin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras OR sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ???
<WishingMaster> stdin, will this install latest kde? apt-get install kde-core
<stdin> khalidmian: you can have both
<khalidmian> i have kubuntu so that why im asking
<stdin> khalidmian: the only difference is kubuntu-restricted-extras installs xine mp3 support and ubuntu-restricted-extras installs gstreamer mp3 support
<stdin> WishingMaster: it's a meta-package, it'll install what ever is available
<khalidmian> stdin: which is better considering im not using gnome
<WishingMaster> gr8
<stdin> the kubuntu one
<khalidmian> ty
<khalidmian> stdin: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras any clue why?
<stdin> you need to enable multiverse
<khalidmian> oooooooops
<xiong> alonea: been suggested that i downgrade to kde3 for performance reasons on dell C600
<alonea> xiong: oh! i remember you.
<xiong> well i'm *this* close to throwing the laptop in the nearest garbage can
<xiong> and waddling away with unkind thoughts about linux, too
<alonea> xiong: not sure if there is a downgrade option, but if you split your home from your root partition, reinstalling should take maybe 20 minutes max
<xiong> hardware and os are not getting along nicely with one another
<alonea> xiong: so you don't loose any files, but it sounds like there isn't anything to loose at this point
<tyler_d1> error compiling a .bin libm.so.6 cannot open shared object file
<xiong> okay; is there a web page that explains what you said for the benefit of the ignorant?
<darkadmin> Sorry
<tyler_d1> !libm.so.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libm.so.6
<WishingMaster> xiong, whats the problem with dell?
<alonea> WishingMaster: its a pentium 3
<xiong> there seem to be several major issues
<WishingMaster> xiong, like?
<xiong> for instance, inserting the wireless card freezes the whole machine
<WishingMaster> hmmm
<xiong> this wireless card known good -- works in another laptop
<xiong> i'm on a wire right now, sucks
<xiong> for instance, the damnslow everything
<alonea> xiong: I was just saying to reinstall root only and not having to reformat /home. I like to put my root and my /home on separate partitions.
<xiong> which i consider ridiculous; i get much better speed running mac os 9 on an old G3 running a less than half the speed
<WishingMaster> xiong, what is the amount of memory installed?
<earle> yay, os 9!
<xiong> 256Mb main memory
<nsaw> hi
<earle> happy memories
<alonea> xiong: but yes. hardy would be very good for you. i have a friend with a dell p3 laptop and kubuntu hardy without speed issues
<WishingMaster> xiong, how much is sharred with video card?
<nsaw> how can i start kde-nighty in a nx session? The default is kde 4.1
<xiong> don't really know -- there is 8Mb dedicated vram
<WishingMaster> xiong, get into BIOS and check video buffer size
<xiong> i have no idea how to do that
<alonea> ok, I have a question on the terminal. how do I scroll up when the output is very long and seems to cut off
<sigma1234> guys whats the eta on kde4.2?
<stdin> sigma1234: read the topic
<alonea> sigma1234: probably tonight
<alonea> stdin: he was asking when, not if it is
<stdin> alonea: shift + PgUp/PgDown
<xiong> when i reboot the box, i can press F2=setup and it says, i have 8Mb video ram
<WishingMaster> xiong, if its set 128 mb then change it to 8 mb
<stdin> there is no ETA, it's when it builds
<WishingMaster> xiong, ok
<xiong> there is no way to adjust this
<WishingMaster> xiong, do you have a dual boot system?
<xiong> and this should be enough for 1024x768 at millions of colors, anyway
<xiong> no, don't have got
<WishingMaster> xiong, ok
<sigma1234> yeah i saw it, i dont get it though - if kde is tagged about a week prior to release why are the packages only built on the official release date?
<alonea> stdin: it still stops at when I can manually move the scroll bar. is there a limit to number of lines in an output
<xiong> kubuntu 8.10 on a clean HD
<WishingMaster> xiong, hmmmm
<xiong> there are currently 2 partitions, equal in size
<xiong> it's the devil to see them, though
<stdin> sigma1234: because the packages are not frozen until today
<wesley___> why is it that when i invite someone to cam that the cam doesnt start ?
<stdin> alonea: it depends on the buffer for the terminal
<xiong> i expect to see each partition show up on the desktop as a distinct drive
<alonea> stdin: how can I set the buffer?
<xiong> but actually, nothing shows on the desktop at all
<xiong> dolphin is weird
<sigma1234> ah i see, rats thought id be able to install tonight, oh well guess tomorrow, the us guys will probably have a free4all if its out tonight anyway:)
<stdin> alonea: why not just use less?
<xiong> is there a file manager that adheres strictly to the file-and-folder icon metaphor??
<xiong> that is, when i double-click a folder, i expect to see a window open with its contents
<BattleStarJesus> How do I unlock "Unable to get exclusive lock"?
<xiong> and i expect all such windows to remain open on the desktop at all times, unless i deliberately hide them
<BattleStarJesus> I mean I am getting the error "Unable to get exclusive lock" how do I fix this error?
<alonea> stdin: I am testing out some programs that shows the steps to solve puzzles for my cs project. testing extremes and wanted to see what it said at the beginning in the output. its a lot of lines....
<wesley___> So i invite on msn to video chat, but the video doesnt turn on
<stdin> alonea: use less, you do "command | less"
<BluesKaj> BattleStarJesus, make sure you don't have any package mangers open , then do this in the konsole : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<stdin> alonea: it'll then let you scroll through the output
<xiong> there doesn't seem to be any directory, at any level, that just shows both partitions
<alonea> stdin: lol! i get it now.
<BattleStarJesus> BluesKaj: that is one for the books
<stdin> xiong: if you have 2 partitions, then one must be the root and the other will be mounted somewhere on the root
<xiong> and the whole business with root is driving me nuts
<xiong> i mean, root user
<BluesKaj> BattleStarJesus ,   then remove broken dependencies  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> eg /media/disk2
<xiong> there is a junk file in /
<stdin> we don't use the root user, we use sudo
<xiong> i know it's junk, i created it doing sth dumb
<xiong> i can't delete it in dolphin
<xiong> what's the point of a GUI if you're working the command line all the time?
<stdin> use "kdesudo dolphin" to get dolphin to start as root
<stdin> alt-f2 -> kdesudo dolphin
<DaSkreech> xiong: or if you want to be quick F4 then sudo rm junk
<xiong> alt-F2 will give me a bash shell, right?
<BattleStarJesus> BluesKaj: that is a very exact resolution.
<alonea> root is good!
<Frederick> Folks on new kubuntu how automount  for usb devices work?
<stdin> xiong: no
<stdin> xiong: it's the run dialog
<ubuntu__> so i get invited, i accept the cam invites, but i am not getting any cam screens
<claydoh> xiong: if you want to open folders in separate windows, you can do so using Konqueror as a file browser
<xiong> k, i see it
<ubuntu__> its kopete
<xiong> i want a file manager without all the menus and icons and sidebar and weirdstuff
<alonea> imho konqueror is a lot less complicated. I am still leery of dolphin on most days
<s0101> does anybody have a link to ubuntu channel?
<xiong> i want to see the same environment when i hit an open or save dialog from within an application
<stdin> alonea: konqueror uses dolphin to show files/directories
<alonea> stdin: that you for that less command.
<stdin> s0101: #ubuntu
<s0101> cheers
<claydoh> xiong: you can remove/add those parts in both konqueror and dolphin for the most part
<xiong> i have struggled a little and i understand that i can delete the junk file by going to the shell in one of several ways and "rm" it
<xiong> i just don't see why it is all so difficult/complex
<stdin> there is simply more choice
<mefisto_> xiong: it's not. must be just you :)
<xiong> i had a similar problem taming multiple monitors on the mac
<stdin> in unix there is often more than one way to preform the same task
<claydoh> it is? I just found it pretty quickly myself, never considered separate windows before
<xiong> i downloaded the shareware SwitchRes and that lets me do nearly anything that *could* be possible, including a lot of things that aren't
<xiong> now, with this laptop, i can't figure out how to get the screen resolution/depth correct
<ubuntu__> has someone get uberhaupts cams working with msn ?
<xiong> all i want is a window with every possible video mode and i can click on them, see if they work, and if they do, set them as available anywhere
<xiong> instead i'm digging through xorg.conf, modeline generators, and similar advanced/sohphisticated stuff
<xiong> is there a linux distro for the non-MSCS?
 * anjames is away: Gone away for now
<DaSkreech> alonea: Konqueror is less complicated? Boggle
<alonea> DaSkreech: I really dont like dolphin...
<DaSkreech> xiong: Remove the sidebars config away toolbars press Ctrl+M
<xiong> dolphin smacks of windoz and mac os x
<xiong> ctl-M doesn't seem to do anything
<xiong> ah
<DaSkreech> xiong: Yes it does
<BluesKaj> don't understand dolphin , altho it does give me access to my ntfs partition
<xiong> it eliminates the menu bar
<DaSkreech> YEs
<xiong> okay, but then the menus are gone
<DaSkreech> remove the sirebars and the toolbars and press ctrl+M
<DaSkreech> there you go just the files as you asked for
<xiong> mac os 9 has one single menu bar at top of screen
<EagleScreen> alonea use konqueror
<DaSkreech> alonea: Not liking dolphin and it being more complex are two things :)
<xiong> whatever the frontmost window, that's the set of menus displayed
<stdin> konqueror uses dolphin to show files/directories
<alonea> EagleScreen: I know. and I do.
<DaSkreech> xiong: That's being worked on for KDE4
<stdin> it's the same thing with different window decoration
<xiong> windoz and kde seem to have a menu bar stuck at the top of every window
<alonea> DaSkreech: I don't understand dolphin most of the time. to me, its more complex than konq
<stdin> xiong: that's where people expect it to be
<sourcemaker> it's great to see, that kde 4.2 is out... it there a release date for kubuntu packages on PPA?
<xiong> i suppose i can learn to live with it but it means more screen real estate goes to this kind of overhead, less to content
<DaSkreech> alonea: hmm interesting what confuses you?
<Guest31026> my adept pkg mngr wont load what do i do?
<xiong> stdin: "people" being windoz users
<EagleScreen> sourcemaker packages will be avoilable in hours
<DaSkreech> xiong: wait a few releases and you can have that in KDE 4 a well
<stdin> well, it's on the top in mac too
<sourcemaker> EagleScreen: great job :-)
<xiong> right: one menu bar, not a dozen for a dozen windows
<xiong> never mind; it's the least of my complaints
<stdin> it just changes for each application, it is actually several different menu bars
<xiong> first, to get the full screen working at full resolution and depth
<BluesKaj> anyway, BBL.. errands
<xiong> second, to get the wireless card working
<xiong> with those things fixed, i hope to be able to learn my way through more issues
<alonea> DaSkreech: I can never seem to get to anything I want. I want to right click my volumes and get the properties such as space left. it seems every time I use it I cant get it to do what i want it to do.
<xiong> you know, i can probably even ignore dolphin and learn to do my file maintenance in bash
<xiong> there was a time, 20 years ago, when we did everything that way; there was no gui
<DaSkreech> alonea: Good call
<xiong> i just think it's kinda horrible ugly to go back to that now
<DaSkreech> xiong: ugly yes efficient yes
<stdin> if you think it's ugly
<xiong> maybe i just need to ditch kde entirely and get serious about working from shell
<alonea> DaSkreech: that and when I went to the newer stuff I didnt have my right click and extract, but that isn't dolphin, though. its in now though as of RC
<EagleScreen> $ df -h
<DaSkreech> alonea: That was ark that's fixed now. The volume thing is intersting
<DaSkreech> There is a freespace at the bottom of Dolphin but I guess right click is faster
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, I am used to being able to do that, not get confused and have to find my volume then using up
<alonea> DaSkreech: cause my root and /home are on separate partitions
<alonea> DaSkreech: so its very hard to see how much space is left on each
<DaSkreech> alonea: actually there should just be an overlay
<keres> hello DaSkreech
<alonea> DaSkreech: where?
<xiong> well, i've run out of time -- gtg
<xiong> work on it again later
<xiong> thx
<alonea> xiong: and get hardy!
<DaSkreech> on the sidebar so anything that's a volume shuld have a bar showing how full it is
<alonea> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech>  there is already an overlay to say if its mounted or not
<xiong> i don't know how to do that; i'm convinced if i try i will wipe out everything
<DaSkreech> alonea: I'm not saying there is I'm saying there should be
<xiong> we'll pick it up next time, thx
<alonea> DaSkreech: ah.
<mjobin> hi everyone
<alonea> i just don't want to spend forever searching for simple information.
<DaSkreech> sounds like something to throw at bugs.kde.org when it comes back up
<mjobin> I got a weird problem... suddenly my desktop freeze and was not answering to any mouse click. ssh was not responding. like my system could not fork anymore. I rebooted and now every KDE applications will take 100% of the CPU, including konsole, kdm_greet or plasma.
<DaSkreech> hi keres
<mjobin> I think it could be related to a recent package upgrade I did, but I'm not sure what ... ?
<Guest31026> my adept pkg mngr wont load what do i do?
<alonea> DaSkreech: and my touchpad is still insane to me
<firfir> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<legodude__> mjobin: sounds like it
<legodude__> ugh, anyone know why my konq would continually crash on me?
<mjobin> nobody heard of a similar problem running 8.10 and kde 4.2rc1 ?
<DaSkreech> legodude__: When does it do that?
<legodude__> there are tons of weird problems
<legodude__> DaSkreech: contiunally
<legodude__> continually
<legodude__> non-repeatably
<legodude__> same error message every time if I run from terminal
<spine55> any one know of any good font smoothing improvements?
 * aapzak legodude__: 4.2 final? Have you restarted after install?
<DaSkreech> legodude__: get the kdelibs-dbg and submit bug reports with debugging symbols
<legodude__> k
<jussi01> hrm, is there a kde4 ftp client yet?
<legodude__> DaSkreech: will this slow things down terribly?
<Lord^Anubis> ermm, use dolphin/konqueror?
<legodude__> and can I easily do kdelibs-bin to return to non-debug?
<jussi01> Lord^Anubis: they do ftp also? :)
<aapzak> and don't use ftp, its unsave
<Lord^Anubis> jussi01: yes, along with ssh
<jussi01> aapzak: not my choice
 * aapzak try sftp :)
<jussi01> Lord^Anubis: I knew they did sftp, jut not ftp
 * aapzak sftp or ssh
 * aapzak use fish:// in dolphin or konq
 * aapzak fish will get you sftp or ssh/scp
<stdin> use sftp, not fish
<stdin> jussi01: konqueror has done ftp for years ;)
<aapzak> stdin: what is the difference?
 * jussi01 blushes in stdin's direction and hides
<stdin> aapzak: fish is a wrapper that logs in via ssh and installs a perl script to emulate sftp/scp functions
 * alonea says GFTP is your friend
 * aapzak and sftp is a straight implementation ?
<stdin> no, all modern (and not so modern) ssh installs have sftp. some really old servers don't
<DaSkreech> reaaaaally old
<aapzak> unfortunally sftp was switched of on some servers @work, I have to use fish :)
 * aapzak actually one of the reasons I use KDE
<stdin> tell your sever admins to get a grip
<aapzak> gnome cannot do fish :)
<aapzak> I will :)
<stdin> they enable ssh but not sftp, hah
 * aapzak on purpose
<jhgj> hello
<DaSkreech> legodude__: Just remove the -dbg package
 * aapzak they don't want filetransfers
<stdin> but ssh does it anyway, eg: fish:// ;)
 * aapzak I'm the onlyone in the office with fish :)
<jhgj> i just installed ub i need help with windows share
<stdin> and it's not like sftp opens any security issues, it's still encrypted and still requires a login
<jussi01> !samba | jhgj
<ubottu> jhgj: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
 * aapzak stdin: you're right, I didn't get it either
<jhgj> ok when i go to places and networking ub does not see anything
<Lord^Anubis> i love fish
 * aapzak me too, but I did not know about the wrapper stuff
<stdin> I prefer stake
<stdin> jhgj: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<firfir> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
 * anjames is back.
<fuser> hey is kde 4.2 released
<stdin> fuser: see the topic
<fidji> what is vcom-tunnel 8001 ? I see that in wireshark
<fuser> what you mean stdin
<stdin> fuser: type /topic
<fuser> but on the kde site, its telling that its released
<White_Pelican> 4.2 has been released but it's going to take some time to be in the experimental branch
<fuser> how could i upgrade to 4.2
<stdin> you have to wait
<fuser> why?
<DaSkreech> fuser: compile from source
<stdin> because it's not ready yet
<White_Pelican> exactly
<stdin> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 will have instructions when it's ready
<fuser> when do you think it will be ready
<stdin> when it builds
<aapzak> :)
<khalidmian> how do i enable digital out or spdif out in kmix
<khalidmian> how do i enable digital out in kubuntu via kmix
<khalidmian> i only seem to have vol control for front and pcm nt digital out
<brun> w pk........
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure my computer to run festival.  I have followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech but I do not have the /etc/festival.scm file how do I set this up?
<stdin> BattleStarJesus: you don't need it. just install kttsd
<stdin> then you can start it from KMenu -> Utilities -> Text-to-speech Manager
<khalidmian> pls help re digital out vol i cant seem to find it in kmix
<BattleStarJesus> stdin: ok got it.
<Ketrel> A while ago I was told a command that could make plasmoids show up after I compiled without having to reboot, does anyone know that command?
<astromme> Ketrel: "kquitapp plasma" then "kbuildsycoca4" then "plasma" and you should be good to go
<stdin> Ketrel: kbuildsycoca4
<stdin> you DO NOT need to quit plasma
<astromme> no?
<stdin> no
<astromme> interesting....
<astromme> Has that always been the case?
<stdin> in fact, if you're going to quit plasma, you can miss out the "kbuildsycoca4" part
<Ketrel> stdin: that's the one thanks much
<stdin> astromme: yeah
<BattleStarJesus> stdin: The text to speach system seems to be functioning properly.
<stdin> easy hey :)
<khalidmian> stdin: i did the following command sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs and got invalid operation any siggestions/help?
<stdin> khalidmian: that's an old package, just install kubuntu-restricted-extras or libxine1-ffmpeg
<astromme> khalidmian: sudo apt-get install blah. you need the install
<enig> I have a doubt. dows Kubuntu have a firewall??
<stdin> enig: yes, but it does nothing by default
<stdin> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aapzak> enig: not by default
<mitchell> hello
<mitchell> please help with firefox, when I rightclick on a link any of the options from the popup menu is executed randomly without making the second click
<stdin> it's built-in to the kernel, you just want a GUI to configure it
<khalidmian> stdin: is it sudo apt-get install vlc for vlc player?
<stdin> yes
<Guest94088> need help with adept it doesnt load
<macdaddy> 1
<mitchell> can someboy please help me?
<khalidmian> stdin: how do i remove unwanted packages via sudo
<enig> wow that iptables is more complicated then i thought...
<enig> lol
<stdin> khalidmian: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<stdin> enig: that's why there are GUI's for it (and ufw, a command-line tool for it)
<Guest44563> need help with adept it doesnt load
<mefisto_> khalidmian: if you type man apt-get, you can see all the options available
<Guest72012> #kubuntu-de-offtopic
<khalidmian> stdin: having issues with digital output not showing in kmix any suggestions/help
<enig> stdin: is there a GUI for the iptables?
<KDesk> In Intrepid, will KDE 4.2 be available as update in the repo -update? In which repo will it be, and is it known when?
<Guest72012> join #kubuntu-de
<Guest72012> damn
<stdin> enig: Guarddog and Firestarter are
<stdin> khalidmian: nope, my sound just works. all 2 speakers of it
<DaSkreech> !firewall | enig
<ubottu> enig: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<enig> cool. will get one of them ASAP  xD  coding after a day of programming class...? i don't think so....
<astromme> enig: "after a day" meaning after an entire day or after your first day?
<enig> an entire day.
<astromme> heh
<enig> lol my head is pumping like hell, and math exam tomorrow... i think my head is having enough for one day :)
<Guest44563> could someone help me to get adept pkg mngr to work?
<astromme> enig: Yeah, i've got a engineering problemset due tomorrow, lots more work tonight >_>
<ward_> when are the packages readu for 8.10 you think ?
<jean> helo
<Guest44563> how do i get back to root in konsole
<geiseri> part
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: sudo -i
<jean> k1 de francais
<Guest44563> ty
<jean> ?
<enig> LOL why everyone lets they're work to the last day..? just like my last project i didn't started when it was suposed to then i had to spent the last 3 nights without sleep just to finish it
<enig> xD
<EversW> hi, greetings from spain
 * untitled_ wants kde4.2 packages
 * untitled_ throw rock
 * stdin throws it back
<t-nor> hello, is kde 4.2 package going to be release this hour please ?
<stdin> we rock hard enough already
<DaSkreech> untitled_: upgrade to Jackalope
<DaSkreech> stdin: lol
<sinus> hello from france
<untitled_> DaSkreech: is it possible to just install kde packages from there?
<stdin> it's starting to sound like the eurovision song content in here
<DaSkreech> untitled_: Ibex packages are coming very soon
<sinus> hmm cant hear the music though
<jpedroza> Is there a way to see where and what a .deb package installs?
<stdin> sinus: you've seen the show, that's a good thing ;)
<conferen34> does everyone know how to talk by webcam with a person using MSN?
<stdin> jpedroza: open it in ark or use "less package.deb"
<sinus> nah i dont have a TV
<EversW> conferen34, amsn has webcam support, didn't try it though
<untitled_> DaSkreech: Ibex mean 8.10?
<stdin> jpedroza: or "dpkg-deb --contents package.deb"
<Guest44563> could someone plz help me?
<DaSkreech> untitled_: yes
<jpedroza> stdin: Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: With ?
<jpedroza> Guest44563: I am sure someone can, have you considered counseling?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  my adept mngr quit working
<conferen34> did you really get success using amsn?
<DaSkreech> jpedroza: Be nice
<DaSkreech> !adept fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jpedroza> DaSkreech: Sorry I couldn't resist. =)
<EversW> conferen34, i'm using amsn on my everyday on one computer
<conferen34> and do you chat by webcam with othre people that is using ms windows and msn?
<EversW> i said i didn't try webcam on it ;-)
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: well that didnt work did not do anything
<conferen34> ok. thanks
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Ok what is broken with it?
<EversW> btw
<EversW> just tested kopete and my webcam came up by itself
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: dont know it just doesnt load
<DaSkreech> How are you trying to load it?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: applications add remove
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: try alt+F2 -> kdesudo adept
<conferen34> my brother uses windows and msn and it's impossible to chat with him...
<EversW> conferen34, i've run kopete (just did it), came to preferences, on webcam one
<EversW> and my webcam turned on by itself and started to work
<urmel291> kde 4.2 packages seem to be in kubuntu-experimental now, just upgrading...
<EversW> take a look at it if you want to
<EversW> if not, tell your brother to load skype in a moment
<stdin> urmel291: I'd give it a minute, some packages are still copying over
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: nothing happens
<urmel291> stdin: thanks for the hint
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: And adept is installed?
<conferen34> ok. I'll try. thanks a lot
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: yes it just quit working
<EversW> you're welcome ;-)
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: What happens if you run adept from the command line?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> from konsole just type adept
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: fatal error occured
<DaSkreech> oh dear
<DaSkreech> What did it say the error was?
<vollerthun> hi
<KDesk> The packages for Intrepid will be in the kubuntu-experimental ppa? not in the kubuntu-members or -update?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  The application Adept (adept) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: ok try kdesudo adept
<urmel291> KDesk: yes, kubuntu-experimental
<lakis1982> is kde 4.2 coming out today ???  they said it would released 27 january
<DaSkreech> lakis1982: It's released already
<DaSkreech> packages for Kubuntu very soon
<sourcemaker> year... kde is available right?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: same thing happend it crashed
<randisi> ciao raga
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: sudo apt-get remove adept --purge
<mefisto_> or just sudo apt-get purge adept
<randisi> ciao ciao
<gizmobay> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. I usually leave a terminal open with multiple tabs. In 8.04, when I rebooted the terminal opened with all the tabs. In 8.10, the terminal opens on reboot but only one tab.
<lakis1982> and where i can find it ?
<stdin> mefisto_: purge is not a apt-get command
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to fix?
<lakis1982> how can i install kde 4.2 ??
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8.10
<stdin> lakis1982: wait, it'll be ready soon
<mefisto_> stdin: it is
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: list of sources could not be read
<stdin> mefisto_: ooh, it is
<stdin> that's new, I didn't notice
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<mefisto_> should have done purge --reinstall
<BluesKaj> ok,  I see that kde 4.2 has 93 software updates available , obviously the upgrade to the "official release" . Has anyone encountered any probs or broken packages
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's not all there yet
<t-nor> i'm installing all update from kubuntu-experimental repository
<t-nor> 4.2 is release on kubuntu-experimental
<stdin> no, it's not all there yet
<t-nor> what is missing ?
<stdin> several things
<BluesKaj> are they loading the upgrade into the multiverse repos , stdin ?
<stdin> no, it'll be in the PPA
<Ishipapiter> hey how do i install KDE 4.2 on Ubuntu?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: E: Type 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/nexuizhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/games/nexuiz' is not known on line 45 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  dont know how to
<ward_> I was wondering how the packaging needs to be done etc
<ward_> is tehere any info on ?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: how to what?
<BluesKaj> Guest44563, alt f2
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: paste
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: ctrl+A -> ctrl+C then go to the website that ubottu mentioned and ctrl+V in the space provided click submit and give us the URL that comes back
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  what am i pasting theres no output
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: There is nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  here is what i said bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<stdin> you probably missed out "kate"
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: did you do kdesudo kate ?
<DaSkreech> so the full command is kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  what is kate
<DaSkreech> An editor
<DaSkreech> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kdesdk): KDE 4 Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 876 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<stdin> if you don't have kate, try kwrite
<evox> any eta for 4.2 in ppa?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: no protocal specified cannot conect to x server
<SteBoo> evox: I'm just downloading it.
<stdin> evox: soon
<stdin> there's just a couple things to iron out
<stdin> download at your own rusk
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: oh wait are you in KDE ?
<stdin> s/rusk/risk/
<evox> ;)
<DaSkreech> ksirk
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  yes this is kubuntu chat right?
<DaSkreech> Yes But you could be on the virtual terminal
<stdin> or a root shell
<evox> are ppa's semi official repositories?
<Snork> anyone knows if there's a low-disk-space warning in kde 4?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech:  sry dont mean to be smart just this is so agrvating
<stdin> evox: PPA are just apt repositories, the kubuntu-members-kde4 and kubuntu-experimental ones are run by the Kubuntu Developers, so count those as pretty much official
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: I see how about alt+F2 -> kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sinus> hey guys, i killed the "tableau de bord", is there anyone who knows how can i get it back ?srry first time i play with KDE
<stdin> evox: PPA's are just quicker than getting it into intrepid-backports (which would take a day or two)
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: nothing
<evox> I see.  is kubuntu-experimental typically pretty stable?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Does something open ?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: try kdesudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: command not found
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Did you have Gnome installed ?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: no fresh install
<Lynx_> Hey! How do I change my audio settings so I can use skype with my mike, but not hear myself? Also, the person I'm calling hears all sounds from my box, like mplayer and so on.
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: and no kate ?
<DaSkreech> What happens if you just type kate ?
<stdin> evox: well, it's a bit "experimental" :) but it won't break anything major
<Freddy2> hi
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: yeah its weird
<DaSkreech> evox: plus having 4 arms is a boon
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Ok then ctrl+O and type in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mefisto_> sinus: where is "tableau de bord" in kde?
<sinus> mefisto: its like the toolbar on the desktop
<mefisto_> sinus: the one at the bottom of the screen?
<Freddy2> is only me or kde 4.2 crashes every.. 10 minutes on average? i've tried an opensuse-based live-cd, and..
<sinus> <mefisto_> yes thtas it
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: what is cntrl+0 supposed to do
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+O
<DaSkreech> letter
<DaSkreech> It opens a new file
<DaSkreech> Or an existing file to be more accurate
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: is that a zero or an uppercase O
<DaSkreech> not the number 0
<DaSkreech> Uppercase O
<evox> it seemed so much simpler with debian, unstable,testing,stable repositories :)
<sinus> <mefisto>i am still aaable to launch a command
<DaSkreech> Lowercase workks as well
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: K THAT BRINGS UP LOGFILE
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Logfile? You mean the apt lists ?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Oh hmm lowercase o
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: NO CNTRL+O
<DaSkreech> File -> open
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: cntrl+o does nothing
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Fine From the menu at top file -> open
<mefisto_> sinus: I think the command is "plasma"
<evox> msg DaSkreech omg!
<evox> oops :)
<mefisto_> sinus: but I'm not sure. I don't use kde 4 yet
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: from what menu?
<sinus> mefisto: thank you very much, ill try it
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: From kate
<DaSkreech> stdin: Go go go go :)
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: weres kate
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: You said kate opened
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: dont even know were kate is y would i say it opened
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: press alt+F2 and type kate
<stdin> DaSkreech: let me just try a test install to predict any problems
<DaSkreech> tell me if anything opens
<ciaba83> ciao
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: run it or the other option
<DaSkreech> Run it
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: kk its open
<stdin> hmm, not looking like a smooth upgrade :|
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Ok now press ctrl+o and type in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> stdin: already ?
<stdin> some overwrite errors
<mefisto_> sinus: did it work?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: ok it came up with list
<nferenc> on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 "...you will have KDE 4.2 Release Candidate 1..." RC??? please fix it
<DaSkreech> !paste | Guest44563
<ubottu> Guest44563: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jimmy51_home> hello, i'm a big fan of kubuntu and the apps it comes with.  i'm installing on an older laptop (celeron 1.33ghz 256MB ram) and the default KDE4 runs like a dog.  i'm installing xubuntu-desktop to switch to xfce.  is that a good idea, or is there something else i could have done to make kubuntu happy on old hardware?
<sinus> <mefisto> i am having troubles, i am still loooking around... i hate to be a novice
<Evers> jimmy51 that's an old laptop for kde 4, better use 3.5 or, like you said, xfce
<jpedroza> jimmy51_home: I have kubuntu-8.10 on an old P4 system, seems to run fine with 1GB ram. I know with KDE4 I have needed decent video cards more than CPU
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: xfce is fine
<sinus> <mefisto> so it does not work, but i ahve troubles to issue commands
<mefisto_> sinus: if you prefer to ask in french you can try the french channel
<mefisto_> !fr | sinus
<ubottu> sinus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jimmy51_home> i figure i'll just use the same KDE apps, but with xfce as the shell.  will that be problematic with updates?
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: KDE is stll in the rebuilding phase so not a lot of time has gone into optimization
<DaSkreech> No
<sinus> mefisto> thank you for all
<jimmy51_home> ok, i'll stick with it for a few weeks and see how it goes.  KDE4 rocks on my desktop these days.  i'll have to get a newer laptop sometime, i suppose.
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: ok its pasted but im not sure how to finish sending it
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: you clicked the button and it reloaded? then copy the URL from the Web browser and paste it here
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<DaSkreech> Whoot
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: no i copyed the text to pastebin and not sure what to do now
<Evers> COOL! at last we have it ;-)
<KDesk> So, is it now save to upgrade from the -experimental repo?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Did you click paste?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: i copied the text from kate then pasted it to pastebin
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: Which pastebin ?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: pastebin.com
<jpedroza> Riddell: So how do we update to the final 4.2 if we are running Jaunty Developer?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: and you pressed Send ?
<BluesKaj> stdin, I guess i ahve the "Official Release" installed, konq help/about kde : Version 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0) , no more RC .. well lets hope it all hangs together :)
<DaSkreech> jpedroza: normal update
<jpedroza> DaSkreech: apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<jpedroza> DaSkreech: Thanks...
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/md460617
<stdin> BluesKaj: RC 2 -> release should be smooth, it's just 4.1.x -> 4.2.0 that may be rough
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: ok you are going to have to remove the last line in the file
<BluesKaj> stdin , gonna reboot ..we'll see what happens
<Frederick> in linux how do I check if a work is actually going to be printed?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: on kate?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: I guess but you need to get it to run as root or save it in your ~ and then move it over
<khear> why does the upgrade to 4.2 (on intrepid) bring mysql-server with it?
<mitchell> please, about kde 4.2 is i upgrade to it in intrepid, are the translations for all the applications?
<Freddy2> khear: maybe amarok2?
<Evers> khear, maybe amarok is installing?
<mitchell> are the translations available for all the applications?
<khear> ut reqyures the whole mysql-server?
<arezey> when will kde4.2 be included in the ubuntu repositories?
<khear> it requires*
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: lets do this the easy way. Remove the last line and save as ~/sources.list
<arezey> approximately?
<DaSkreech> arezey: Topic
<arezey> oh, already packaged.
<DaSkreech> Yes
<arezey> gee, thanks.
<Freddy2> khear: you may use it or not, but it depends on it
<khear> Freddy2: will it make the server run always in the background, even if amarok is not running?
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: ok did that now what
<Freddy2> probably.. maybe you should switch to another dataserver once you can run amarok2
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: press the terminal button at the bottom of Kate
<Freddy2> also don't forget to check /etc/init.d/rcX.d to see if it launches automatically
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: and then type sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt
<aapzak> There is a typo on the 4.2 page ...
<aapzak> point 4 is refering to RC1 while it shouldn't
<mitchell> please does anybody knows is the translations packages in 4.2 have also been upgraded?
<KDesk> maybe Ctrl+F5
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: allright now what?
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> Then you can try adept again
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: done
<ytoox> I got an atheros 9k card and it looses connectivity pretty fast. Can you help me?
<mitchell> it happens to me with ath5k
<Guest44563> DaSkreech: you are the shizznit thank you so much!
<ytoox> mitchell: have you discovered why yet?
<mitchell> and also happens with madwifi
<mitchell> not really!
<mefisto_> well done DaSkreech!
<ytoox> mmm, I hate it. Plus the icon always shows mistaken %
<mitchell> i've tried using both madwifi and ath5k
<ytoox> aha
<DaSkreech> Guest44563: There you go :)
<ytoox> how do you get madwifi?
<euphrate> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mitchell> first of all you need to know is your card is supported
<arezey> am here again... i added the PPA repository to my sources list but it seems i'm missing the GPG key? where can it be got from?
<mitchell> for example, mine is not supported by the latest stable release
<mefisto_> arezey: I don't think there are any for ppa
<arezey> well: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065"
<ytoox> mitchel: I think it is supported because there was a driver from atheros that included native drivers for linux
<mitchell> visit www.madwifi-project.org
<mefisto_> arezey: but it still works doesn't it?
<ytoox> ok
<arezey> hmm?
<aapzak> mefisto_: I believe this error is new :)
<aapzak> and yes, it still seems to be working
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm gone!
<DaSkreech> Bye
<arezey> oh, it indeed does
<arezey> thanks
<sebr> hey folks, i presume this is common knowledge by now
<sebr> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<aapzak> sebr: We all seem to have it
<aapzak> repo still works though
<sebr> okay, i'll hang tight
<aapzak> or are we being infected with unsigned packages now :)
<aapzak> stupid how we all ignore these warnings
<aapzak> but hey, very happy with 4.2!
<stdin> gpg --recv-key 493B3065 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<aapzak> stdin: that is not working for me
<stdin> aapzak: error message?
<aapzak> 4 of 'm
<aapzak> maybe cut/paste error, brb
<aapzak> nope
<stdin> oh, I missed an 's' ;)
<stdin> gpg --recv-key 493B3065 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<BluesKaj> stdin , now that kde 2.4 is officially released and working ok , should we delete the "experimental" PPAs in the sources.list ?
<stdin> then "sudo apt-get update"
<earle> harr, updates a-plenty!
<earle> let's see if this fixes my knackered login
<aapzak> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110506/
<earle> coming in at 1200 kb/s. TASTY
<earle> I love computers sometimes
<Dezine> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 but it won't let me. Checking the sources list it's all set to intrepid but checking the version with cat /etc/issue says 8.04? Dist-upgrade does not work.
<stdin> aapzak: gpg --recv-keys 493B3065 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<BluesKaj> Dezine , did you sudo apt-get update after making the changes
<Dezine> yes I did
<BluesKaj> Dezine , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<Dezine> Says there's nothing
<aapzak> stdin: I'm pretty sure colloquy is messing the line up :)
<Dezine> doesn't make any sense, it says it's 8.04 but that there aren't any uptates
<gizmobay> Dezine, I did kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> Dezine , pastebin your sources.list pls
<stdin> aapzak: try just "gpg --recv-keys 493B3065 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" then "gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -"
<stdin> no, wiat...
<psyco> hey guys, how do i configure my multimedia keys, right now play restarts the track...
<stdin> aapzak: stupid gpg: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065
<earle> Pooh, the 4.2 update doesn't seem to have fixed my login issue :/
<gizmobay> Check that, I did kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<aapzak_> yes stdin , I figured that out, weird that it doesn't wotk the other way around
<stdin> aapzak_: probably because it dumb and counts everything after --recv-keys as a key id
<aapzak_> I guess so :)
<Dezine> oops my bad, misread the sources.list file.. only the first line says intrepid and is commented out
<aapzak_> yeay, it worked!
<Dezine> thanks :)
<aapzak> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<aapzak> thatone is working
<piquadrat> Strange, apt-get only picks up a couple of packages here from the PPA (eg.g system-config-printer-kde 4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2), but everything else stays at 4.1.3
<earle> So... anyone have an idea how I should approach this problem? The symptom is nothing happens after submitting the login dialog.
<tbr281> so do i go about upgrading to 4.2?
<tbr281> how*
<stdin> tbr281: read the topic for a start
<earle> ooh snap.
<tbr281> :P
 * earle wonders if #kubuntu-devel might know
<earle> wouldn't want to bother anyone though
<BluesKaj> earle , do you have a menu at the login page ?
<earle> yep - I'm talking to you via the magic of console login
<earle> I'll try failsafe, see if that does anything
<hfiasuhfawhgr> cant remember i installed mysql but when i upgraded to 4.2 it asked me to enter a new password for root... where comes that from ?
<mefisto_> earle: does it just stay at the login page?
<psyco> How do I edit the icons that showup in the "mini taksbar thing" I forget the name, it has like amarok, wallet, klipper, kopete
<earle> mefisto_: the login dialog goes away and I'm left with the cursor and background.
<psyco> *system tray
<earle> So it seems like kdm is starting up fine, but something's going doolally at login time.
<earle> (Hmm. Failsafe did nothing but flash the screen a couple of times and take me back to login.)
<stdin> hfiasuhfawhgr: akonadi-server depends on akonadi-server, you probably only had the client installed
 * earle makes some Strong Coffee
<hfiasuhfawhgr> stdin: cant remember installing that one either, but thanx anyway ;-)
<stdin> hfiasuhfawhgr: akonadi-server is needed by akonadi-kde which is needed by kmail (which comes with Kubuntu)
<stdin> aren't dependencies fun :)
 * earle kicks his laptop (figuratively)
<EversW> hi again ;-) do you know if in ppa -experimental is there support for google gadgets for plasma? i can't find it on the add widgets dialog, and no packages on adept/synaptic
<hfiasuhfawhgr> stdin: oh, thanx again, got it !
<Macer> hi. does anybody here use a macbook with kubuntu? I am having a hell of a time getting an adhoc network to work with network manager
<stdin> EversW: plasma supports it, but you have to download them manually
<Macer> i am trying to wifi tether my g1. works fine with my n800 to G1 so the problem is getting the kubuntu macbook to use the adhoc network. when i try to do it manually with iwconfig/ifconfig/dhclient it doesn't seem to work at all
<EversW> no menu like in project-neon repository then?
<stdin> EversW: you download them then choose Install New Widgets -> Install Widget From Local File
<aapzak> goodbye guys, tomorrow (at work) I'll testdrive 4.2 seriously. Thanks!
<stdin> kde-look.org doesn't host any google/mac widgets
<EversW> stdin: yeah, i was asking because i tried the project neon kde-nightly packages, and there were a plasma google gadget package and add a nice menu on the new widgets to easily and beautifuly add google gadgets widgets
<stdin> EversW: it's probably a feature not stable/complete enough for 4.2.0
<stdin> neon uses trunk, which has all sorts of things
<mefisto__> earle: have you tried creating a new user?
<ofv> just finished the upgrade to 4.2 from 4.1.3 and when i log out the screen turns black and nothing happens until i click, then the desktop appears again as it previously was (all apps still runnig, etc)
<psyco> Hey, im working on getting KDE 4.2, Step4: # Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.
<psyco> how would I go about doing that
<EversW> stdin: i see, and when you select add widget, no google gadget option there also, just web component, mac os one, superkaramba and plasmoids
<stdin> psyco: it only refers to ones you installed manually
<EversW> stdin: just trying plain web component?
<psyco> oh ok
<psyco> so if I didn't i can go ahead and upgrade?
<stdin> it's probably the Web Widget, but I haven't tried it
<stdin> psyco: sure
<psyco> alright
<psyco> here it goes.
<stdin> ofv: you may have to just ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, then log back in
<earle> mefisto__: Yeah. Trying to log in with that got the same thing, except the background image vanished, leaving a black screen and the cursor.
<ofv> stdin: okay, i'll try.
<EversW> stdin: thanks, i'll try it ;-)
<bopferman> Hello, I just upgraded to kde 4.2 and im having plasmoid problems.  When trying to add any plasmoid I get an error saying This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find requested component: weatherstation.  I did some quick googling but could not find any solutions.
<bopferman> Correction: only weather widget and lancelot_launcher
<stdin> bopferman: yes, we're working on that
<stdin> it's just that the plasmoids need to be rebuilt against the new plasma
<sonic23> bopferman: in the release announcement it mentions that old plasmoids will not work.
<earle> Hrm! Maybe it's kwin that's having problems.
<bopferman> the weather plasmoid is new though.
<earle> "kwin is already the newest version." Damn.
<sonic23> i havent tried it, but you could try and remove them and re-add them. possibly that might resolve you issue
<sonic23> bopferman: have you restarted kde using the alt-e at the login
<bopferman> I have not
<stdin> the plasmoids not working is a known problem
<sonic23> try that. it might not be the fix, but it always good to start off an update with a clean kde load
<bopferman> alright.
<earle> Maybe I should just reinstall KDE completely.
<sonic23> yes id does mention that in the release qannouncement. is that just a kubuntu issue atm?
<bopferman> I also noticed when i try to install plasmoid-weather, i get an error about a dependency on libplasma2.  Im not sure if this helps.
<stdin> sonic23: the release announcement only means custom installed plasmoids
<stdin> just leave it with us
<earle> Hurgh! As an experiment I moved my ~/.kde aside. Now I get returned to the login screen. Not sure that's an improvement.
<ofv> thought that 4.2 supported moving elements on the taskbar. is there a place that explains how this is suppossed to work?
<mefisto__> earle: what about installing gdm and try to log in with that? will gdm work with kde4?
<earle> mefisto__: not a clue, but I can try...
<stdin> ofv: it only works for widgets that support being on the taskbar
<stdin> ofv: try with the calendar widget
<ofv> it doesn't work either, but anyways the feature is mostly useless for me if it doesn't support the elements that represent regular applications.
<DerStillePete> wow 4.2 rokks...
<kelvie> anyone having problems on an intel card changing the resolution with KWin on?
<kelvie> it crashes X every time for me
<earle> mefisto__: heh... thanks for the idea :) it just drops me into a failsafe xterm :(
<ofv> hey! it works for all applications: task manager settings -> sorting -> manually
<DerStillePete> but firefox in this beautiful context of 4.2 is ugly as hell....
<earle> DerStillePete: have you installed the kde 4 theme for firefox?
#kubuntu 2009-01-28
<kelvie> the kde 4 theme for firefox is out of date... and buggy
<earle> it works pretty well for me...
<DerStillePete> okay how do i check it out ?
<earle> apart from the odd scrollbar arrows :)
<legodude__> kelvie: howso buggy?
<Roey> Is 4.2 not going into Intrepid Ibex by default?
<kelvie> legodude__: the scrollbar arrows
<legodude__> oh
<earle> kelvie: good to know it wasn't just on my machine!
<legodude__> it crashes a lot for me, is unusable
<kelvie> hehe
<Roey> will it only appear natively in Jaunty?
<kelvie> but can anyone else with an intel card try changing resolutions within KWin?
<kelvie> it crashes X :O
<kelvie> for me, at least
<kelvie> which means I can't do presentations on my laptop
<legodude__> kelvie: I don't know if it is the same problem, but whenever I try to go fullscreen mine crashes
<DerStillePete> earle: where do i find this kde 4 firefox theme ?
<Freddy2> DerStillePete: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<earle> Yeah, what Freddy said. Sorry, I'm running in console mode now so not much good for webby stuff.
<mefisto__> the firefox kde4 theme is a good idea but needs a bit more work
<psyco> hey guys, so installed kde 4.2, and now when I boot up I get "kinit: no resume image"
<psyco> and it stays in console,
<psyco> and it asks me to login....
<DerStillePete> thanks so far, i'll have a look at it later
<psyco> and when I "startx" it tries but it can't find splash, windows managers, anything
<earle> I see the no resume image message as well, come to think of it.
<earle> Not sure if that's just debug info.
<psyco> how should I get past it? I get stuck there
<DerStillePete> so is there an issue with gwenview and digikam ?
<DerStillePete> or libkipi6
<DerStillePete> seems like i can only have either digikam or gwenview....
<earle> UH. WHAT. kde-core wasn't installed o_O
<mefisto__> earle and psyco: maybe try editing your fstab and replace the UUID for swap partition to /dev/sda5 (or whatever your swap partition is) then reboot
<Macer> this sucks
<Macer> kubuntu on a macbook doesn't support adhoc networking
<Macer> i give up
<earle> mefisto__: *nod*
<Macer> guess it's back to osx
<earle> awwww
<Macer> it's a shame too because i really like kubuntu
<earle> don't go back to the dark side!
<Macer> i need to be able to have my phone tethered
<Macer> and adhoc wifi is the only way to do it on a G1
<Macer> my n800 works great with the adhoc network stuff.. kubuntu (most likely because of the wifi driver) can't seem to grasp the concept of an open adhoc network
<earle> osx is made of slugs, used gum and the tears of orphaned children
<Roey> :)
<Macer> i've tried it every which way
<Roey> Is 4.2 not going into Intrepid Ibex by default?
<Roey> will it only appear natively in Jaunty?
<Roey> or debut in jaunty, rather?
<earle> O LAWD IS DAT SOME KDE 4.2?!
<earle> HALLELUJAH
<earle> facepalm.jpg
<earle> I can't believe the problem all this time was that *something* uninstalled kde-core
<earle> :D :D
<ofv> after upgrading to 4.2, the taskbar is blue-ish instead of black. how can i revert this change?
<Freddy2> switch to oxygen theme at desktop options
<earle> I have now seen that blue for the first time. I like it!
<Roey> So again
<earle> Oxygen is too Vista-ish for my tastes :)
<Roey> I noticed according to the FAQ that KDE 4.2 is in the PPA experimental respository for Intrepid.  Will it stay there indefinitely, or will it move into the main repository?
<Roey> earle:  oxygen has no contrast
<ofv> Freddy2: the theme is oxygen, it is the only one.
<JontheEchidna> Roey: eventually it'll be in intrepid-backports, but it should stay even after KDE 4.2 is in -backports
<Roey> hmm ok.
<Freddy2> i've just tested a live cd including kde 4.2 and the droplist had a few themes, including blue, black, ..
<DerStillePete> ahhh and finally ark is usable
<Roey> So kde 4.2 is really only going to come by default in Jaunty then
<Roey> yes?
<JontheEchidna> correct
<Roey> ok.
<jammen33> anyone having anything break when going to kde4.2 from 4.2beta
<Roey> I assume the same thing with kde 4.3 and Jaunty
<Freddy2> DerStillePete: but no ark plasmoid for drag & drop in order to (de)compress files/folders, isn't it?
<Roey> Jaunty comes out in April and KDE 4.3 two months later
<mefisto__> earle: so you've logged in to kde4?
<earle> Yep :) Using the new user I created.
<earle> It looks DELICIOUS.
<DerStillePete> plasmoid are not really working for me so far
<earle> Sorry, feeling slightly euphoric at the stress release.
<DerStillePete> well some of them do actually
<JontheEchidna> Roey: Yes. KDE 4.3 and its prereleases will be delivered in a similar manner in Jaunty as 4.2 was in Intrepid
<mefisto__> earle: how did you work out that kde-core was not installed?
<jammen33> do any plasmoids break from beta to final?
<DerStillePete> i didnt had the betas installed
<DerStillePete> so i came from 4.1 with some self-compiled plasmoids
<earle> mefisto__: I was going to uninstall it completely and reinstall it. Imagine my surprise!
<DerStillePete> so for instance weather is not working right now
<emanuel> Is kontact showing '%n' in the summary page for someone else here? I have it in Spanish an it says, for example, for a coming event, "en %n dias" (Spanish for 'in %n days') instead of showing the actual number.
<Freddy2> mola XD
<Macer> sigh
<Macer> let me install osx again
<Macer> damnit
<ofv> the taskbar is blue, but teh background of some widgets (luna, volume, kcpuload) is black. The application launcher has a black backround, and the taskbar tooltips have a black background too. This is not nice at all.
<earle> Hmm. New problem. I moved /home/testuser to /home/earle, now I'm getting "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check"
<gorgonizer>  also having problems with a number of plasmoids, though that may be due to the number I have running :(
<DerStillePete> so how do i get rid of the old plasmoids an make sure the new ones work ?
<earle> Okay, moving it back works... Hmm.
<DerStillePete> was there an issue with the plasmoids in the rc's ?
<gorgonizer> I have had the same issue with plasmoids since Beta 2 if I recollect...
<DerStillePete> could not find requested componend   is what i get
<euphrate> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DerStillePete> but the calender plasmoid for instance work....
<matt___> When can I apt-get upgrade to KDE4.2?
<JontheEchidna> are the ones that don't work for you self-compiled?
 * earle waves from KDE 4.2-land
<DerStillePete> i think i had only weather self-compiled
<DerStillePete> if i remember right
<DerStillePete> but the world plasmoid is also not working
<JontheEchidna> you'd need to recompile it, if it still compiles with KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> what version is kdeplasma-addons at?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy kdeplasma-addons
<DerStillePete> ah oh.... installed: none
<DerStillePete> so im supposed to install this one, right ?
<JontheEchidna> that's where the globe plasmoid is provided in KDE 4.2
<DerStillePete> thanks ! and weather too ??
<JontheEchidna> there is a weather widget, but not the same one as available from KDE 4.1 in Intrepid
<gorgonizer> I have 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2 installed, and the globe and LCD Weather plasmoids fail to load... well, the Add widgets window just sits there and nothing happens...
<gorgonizer> eventually I have to kill the Add Widgets window, which kills plasma, and then I have to restart plasma..
<JontheEchidna> are you sure there aren't any packages that still need upgrading/
<gorgonizer> I did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade...
<gorgonizer> I have to force the installation of the wallpaper package, but everything else seemed to install okay..
<DerStillePete> jon, the globe no fails with OpenGL shader not supported
<JontheEchidna> I'd do a sudo apt-get install -f to make sure all the packages were configured properly
<JontheEchidna> DerStillePete: yeah, that's expected if your card doesn't have pixel shaders or you aren't using the 3D drivers for your card
<JontheEchidna> if you do then that's a bug
<DerStillePete> no its okay on this laptop i think i do have a low profile hardware
<psyco> anyone know how to solve this problem? http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8990/p1040024so7.jpg
<BluesKaj> ohoh , desktop is frozen...havent seen that in kde 4.2 before :P
<DerStillePete> but weather forecast still fails
<gorgonizer> all the plasma packages for 4.2 seem to be installed..
<psyco> * I just installed 4.2
<DerStillePete> psyco: yeah me
<gorgonizer> apt-get install -f only indicates that a package could be removed, nothing needs configuring/reconfiguring..
<psyco> DerStillePete: elaborate?
<trance> mysql
<DerStillePete> psyco: well i dont care. it looks for a resume image.
<DerStillePete> actually thats what it says
<DerStillePete> maybe you didnt see it before
<psyco> yeah but my computer stops there now...
<DerStillePete> ahhh okay. my doesnt.
<DerStillePete> JontheEchidna: any hint for the weather forecast plasmoid ?
<Bizzeh> hi. from what i can see on the link on the kde4.2 news, i can get kde4.2 for kubuntu right now?
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> blizzeh: yes
<JontheEchidna> DerStillePete: nope
<DerStillePete> ;-)
<earle> oh fucking hell
<JontheEchidna> :P
<earle> agh bad language sorry
<Bizzeh> JontheEchidna: is it stable? gentoo seem to be having problems with it
<JontheEchidna> A few components do crash on startup but it's more of just an annoyance because it puts up a "this app crashed" dialog
<JontheEchidna> well, we've gotten reports of that. I myself haven't been experiencing them
<khalidmian> does amarok pretty much cover and do what kaffeine can?
<psyco> amarok plays movies?
<JontheEchidna> amarok doesn't play movies
<khalidmian> psyco: i dont know i thght d ask
<Bizzeh> not adding movie playback now is just lazy
<Bizzeh> its as easy as audio now
<Bizzeh> the only hard bit is the syncing
<khalidmian> isnt vls  then kaffeine?better
<khalidmian> vlc i mean
<earle> Danger! Attention! Deleting a symlink in the folder view widget moves the *symlink target* to the trash!
<earle> I just narrowly avoided trashing my whole home directory.
<Freddy2> khalidmian: you can try smplayer too
<psyco> Hey guys, I installed kde 4.2, but now I get stuck at this screen on bootup http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8990/p1040024so7.jpg
<gorgonizer> looks like it is failing to start an X session...
<JontheEchidna> earle: works fine here
<khalidmian> i do one question i have no clue where and how to look for - i need a dvd/cd emulator open source ofcourse for ubuntu something like alcohol 120 for example
<psyco> yeah
<psyco> and when i login and "startx"
<robin0800> psyco: x server has faild to start
<earle> JontheEchidna: Hmm. Must be a special case; it definitely happened, though.
<gorgonizer> have a look at the x log..
<psyco> "There is no /home/user/.xsession" file
<khalidmian> is kde 4.2 out then?
<kde185> khalidmian: yes
<gorgonizer> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<robin0800> khalidmian: yes and no
<robin0800> khalidmian: you can update to it but there are no binary dists. yet
<psyco> ugh
<psyco> is there a way to uninstall KDE 4.2?
<earle> psyco: out of curiosity, what happens when you sudo apt-get install kde-base
<robin0800> psyco: what driver is it using
<dvoid> is 9.04 going to support bluetooth? ;)
<Bizzeh> kubuntu already supports bluetooth
<Bizzeh> has done for a while hasnt it?
<dvoid> not for me it doesnt :P
<dvoid> nope
<psyco> earle: "package not found"
<mefisto__> earle: already tried that, seems somethings wrong with psyco's sources.list
<Bizzeh> then you use some dodgy bluetooth stack :P
<dvoid> Bizzeh: they magicly forgot about bluetooth in 8.10
<psyco> robin0800: the restricted driver for the radon 9600
<Bizzeh> build your own kernel then
<Bizzeh> problem solved
<dvoid> its not the kernel, its kde4
<Bizzeh> ahh
<Bizzeh> anyway
<Bizzeh> bbl
<robin0800> thats the problem then
<kde185> I think there was some bluetooth stack incompatibility with phonon
<dvoid> it does not support the backend in kbuntu
<Guest95116> does anyone have or know where qt 3.0.2 is
<earle> mefisto__: ah. It was worth a try :)
<kde185> er
<kde185> solid
<psyco> robin0800: explain?
<ur8up> looking for help with adept manager
<stagga> what you need ur8up
<robin0800> psyco: change to ati
<DerStillePete> Jon, can you give me the name of the weather plasmoid in 4.2 ? I think i'm tryin to activate the old one....
<ur8up> I do a search and nothing shows up example would be a search for minicom
<psyco> robin0800: fglrx?
<khalidmian> how do i remove koffice-data-kde4
<robin0800> psyco: yes change to ati
<cuznt> how does one remove all plasmoids?
<psyco> robin0800: how would I do that in console?
<stagga> dpkg -r koffice-data-kde4
<psyco> cuznt: apparently  its only the ones you manually installed
<cuznt> ah
<ur8up> can you help stagga
<cuznt> i dont think i did any
<bobleny> Is there a command to list the currentlly installed hardware?
<stagga> what are you trying to do
<zedority> just remove the plasmoids from the desktop?
<ur8up> install minicom and also kino
<Sophty> Hello.
<bobleny> Hi!
<Sophty> How do I access my internal card reader on my laptop?
<Sophty> It's not coming up CDs or USB drives do, nor can I find it anywhere else.
<stagga> update sources use entire list then search
<carpii> Sophty, have a look in /etc/mtab
<psyco> robin0800: according to xorg.conf my driver is fglrx ....
<Sophty> Where/how do I update sources? carpii, it's not there. I ejected it/plugged it back int o make sure.
<stagga> vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<zedority> sophty: the update sources suggestion was intended for ur8up
<khalidmian> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch  - any help?
<stagga> it was for sophty to
<Drblood> I need a lot of help with Kubuntu I just installed it.
<Drblood> <_>
<stagga> you can update your sources from there
<Sophty> Haha.  It sounded like it could've helped.
<Drblood> does anyone know how i can change what display driver I am using
<stagga> just remove # if you want to use that source
<psyco> is there a way to uninstall kde 4.2?
<ur8up> it says I can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sophty> Stagga, you assume I have any idea of what I'm doing.
<stagga> hold ur8up im checking to see what you see
<stagga> sophty just remove the # sign on the lines with deb or deb-src at the beginnig
<stagga> then use apt get update
<stagga> that will update sources
<stagga> kubuntu sources.list in google to get new ones
<Estagus_> re all
<earle> oh my god I am having a heart attack from how awesome 4.2 is
<stagga> me to
<psyco> stfu, you're making me feel bad
<earle> thank you everyone who suggested solutions to my problem.
<ur8up> if I go into the gui and go to manage repos it will let me add them
<earle> :P
<earle> stick with it buddy, I almost gave up earlier
<stagga> but i cant get plasmoids to work can anyone help
<ur8up> i will work on this stagga thx for the help
<stagga> go sources edit software source
<stagga> kubuntu software click all of them
<Sophty> Oh, while I'm here, does KDE 4.2 solve the knetwork idiocy?
<stagga> the fetch current package list
<stagga> it works
<Estagus_> I have ubuntu installed. then installed kde 4.1... some time uses nightly builds of kde 4.2.... now I want to see kde 4.2 release. I have "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" and done "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -" and after apt-get update I have "http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: BADSIG 60487016493B3065 Launchpad PPA for Kubuntu Most
<Estagus_> Experimental Packages"
<earle> Hmm, knetworkmanager looks a lot better
<Estagus_> and I can't install release of 4.2
<stagga> use this mirror instead
<Sophty> Earle, but does it work better? Like, actually show nearby networks?
<stagga> estagus give me a sec then ill tell you the mirror
 * cuznt finishs upgrade brb
<x-ip> hi! i'm on ubuntu 8.10, followed this guide http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main to my repositories but what packages should i install to get kde4.2Released ?
<stagga> apt-get install kde-nightly
<earle> Sophty: I'm about to find out
<x-ip> stagga, i dont have that package
<stagga> use this mirror instead i just gotta finish a dowload
<robin0800> psyco: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stagga> then ill show you
<earle> Sophty: Er... I'm not seeing any :/
<stagga> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<x-ip> stagga, they are updated to the relese from today from kde ?
<x-ip> in this mirror ?
<x-ip> last time, project-neon has the release candidate
<x-ip> not the final relase launched today
<stagga> i already got it last night from that mirror
<stagga> estagus you got the mirror
<x-ip> so surely its the release candidate, not the final release
<stagga> yea but it a start
<x-ip> i dont want the release candidate bugs x'D
<stagga> works for me just a few minor issues
<Estagus_> stagga: ? what mirror?
<Estagus_> neon?
<stagga> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<stagga> then apt-get install ked-nightly
<stagga> then apt-get install kde-nightly
<stagga> it works good
<stagga> does anyone have or know where qt 3.0.2 is
<Estagus_> no, it don't.... it uses separate .kde4-neon dir and If I make symlink to .kde it will frequently crash. more then current rc1
<stagga> ok
<khalidmian> i cant seem to find kscreensaver or xscreensaver through search in adept
<stagga> but i don't think the other is realesed yet
<cbwcjw> Hi, can anybody help me get 4.2 onto my standard ubuntu? Id like to try it out, but when I add the kubuntu-experimental PPA repo it wont download because of no public key
<Estagus_> stagga: why there instructions if there no normal builds? http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<cbwcjw> Unfortunatley, I just read that
<earle> Hmm. Not having much luck on the wireless front. Something to play with tomorrow, I reckon.
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: u need to open treminal and paste :W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<khalidmian> oooooops
<cbwcjw> and the command that says should fix the key, and its not working.
<dagwood> I had previously installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu 8.10 system.  Followed kubuntu 4.2 and added kubuntu-experimental repos.  Did the upgrade but getting errors.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110611/.   Any ideas?
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: sorry paste gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<cbwcjw> khalidmian: I did that.
<khalidmian> weird
<stagga> does anyone have or know where qt 3.0.2 is
<khalidmian> i just installed it without errors
<cbwcjw> www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<cbwcjw> theres a screenie
<khalidmian> i cant seem to find kscreensaver or xscreensaver through search in adept any help on that?
<stagga> cb was that 2 me
<cbwcjw> stagga: Im not sure, whoever can help me figure this out :)
<stagga> neva mine thought you knew where qt 3.0.2 is at
<gorgonizer> dagwood: from the command line, do dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb
<robin0800> khalidmian: might be kdescreensaver
<gorgonizer> worked for me, with wallpaper packages that failed to install..
<khalidmian> robin0800: nope
<cbwcjw> Can anybody help me out here, the public key wont add.
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: sorry i have no help on that i apologize
<dagwood> gorgonizer, no dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110613/
<stagga> keep using apt-get update
<stagga> give it time
<stagga> check back frequently
<stagga> and it might just work
<stagga> i have had the same problem and it was fixed by apt-get update
<gorgonizer> dagwood: you will need to ensure the packages listed are installed, so ensure that kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, libkdecorations4 and libkwineffects1 are installed..
<carpii> is there a kde app which will show a list of choices (buttons, listbox etc), than i can script from bash for simple interaction?
<dagwood> gorgonizer, ok, thanks. will do
<earle> Okay - thanks for help all, I'm hitting the sack. :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I have not added the public key for the kubuntu-experimental repo, and can install from the command line..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Awesome. How so?
<gorgonizer> fromt he command line apt-get update && apt-get upgrade - you will get an additional prompt warning of the lack of an auth key, but you can type Y to bypass..
<gorgonizer> you may also need to add && apt-get dist-upgrade at the end of the comand..
<gorgonizer> oh yeah, I always sudo -i before hand.. as I get sick of typing sudo..
<gorgonizer> I am lazy, for which I apologise..
<cbwcjw> I do sudo bash :D
<cbwcjw> Same.
<robin0800> khalidmian: your right its kscreensaver
<khalidmian> how do i get new amarok
<gorgonizer> on interpid?
<cbwcjw> alright, so apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-updgrade ?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: indeed :)
<gorgonizer> you should get an additional prompt after agreeing the packages to update..
<mefisto__> you could also add --allow-unauthenticated to the apt-get command to ignore the gpg auth stuff
<cbwcjw> Yea.
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: you will need to add a different repo to Intrepid to get it..
<dagwood> gorgonizer, they are all installed and are listed as 4.2
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: www.mxclan.org/ss.png so yes and thats it?
<p_quarles> is it just me, or is kget in 4.2 completely non-functional?
<khalidmian> i tried sudo apt get amarok-kde4
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: tat is indee the extra prompt :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Awesome and thanks.
<zedority> ugh. kde4.2 install failed.  the package python-plasma i had installed conflicted with it, apparently
<gorgonizer> dagwood: try the dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb command again..
<khalidmian> i forget install duh
<khalidmian> its sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<dagwood> gorgonizer, I did, same thing
<stagga> does anyone have or know where qt 3.0.2 is
<zedority> now when i try to remove python-plasma apt-get complains about broken packages
<neothecat> what is the "de-facto" media player for KDE, mainly video?
<gorgonizer> dagwood: exactly the same error message as before, with the same list of problem packages?
<kde185> neothecat: dragon player
<gorgonizer> dagwood: does apt-get install -f try to install owt?
<neothecat> kde185: thanks
<dagwood> gorgonizer, yes exact same libs
<zedority> how do i get apt back into a sane state?
<gorgonizer> dagwood: what if you run dpkg --configure -a
<darren> hey, i am trying to get the fglrx driver to activate in 8.10. but i cant seem to make it activate.. i have ran a full update so that everything is up to date as of about 20 seconds ago, and rebooted to make sure, but when i hit activate on the ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver.. the hardware drivers app just sits there and does nothing
<darren> can anyone tell me if i am missing something, and why i cant activate the fglrx driver?
<gorgonizer> darren: waht driver is selected in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<gorgonizer> *what..
<darren> not sure, all i know at the moment is that im being told that fglrx is not active, and when i hit activate, nothing happens
<dagwood> gorgonizer, ok apt-get install -f set up most things the I did dpkg -i --force-overwrite on the systemsettings package.   It looks like I'm set.  Thanks a ton.  What a help
<mathiasbrito> someone did get google gadgets in 4.2 final released to kubuntu 8.10
<mathiasbrito> ???
<gorgonizer> hmmm.. not tried a ATI card for a while tbh... I would check the xorg.conf file to see what driver X server is using..
<darren> xorg.conf doesnt seem to have anything in it at all except for a very basic device/monitor/screen config, no drivers are selected at all?
<gorgonizer> dagwood: happy to be of assistance...
<dagwood> much appreciated.  Now off to look at 4,2...
<gorgonizer> darren: is there a device section?
<khalidmian> adept still not showing me option to install kscreensaver or xscreensaver
<mathiasbrito> i'd never got google gadgets working in any release of kde 4.2 for kubuntu 8.10
<mathiasbrito> nor beta1, beta2, RC, and now final
<mathiasbrito> :(
<darren> gorgonizer: yes, but there is nothing in there other than the name of the device.. thats it
<khalidmian> paleez help
<mefisto__> darren: just put it in: Device  "ati"
<gorgonizer> darren: add a new line which has Driver  "fglrx"
<mefisto__> um *Driver
<darren> wont some automation kick in later on and delete it?
<darren> thought ubuntu tried to keep me away from manually editing files
<gorgonizer> darren: not that I have had a problem with, though I am on nvidia...
<khalidmian> also the other question i have for everyone- i need an emulator cd/dvd drive for kubuntu  a virtual drive to run disc images
<satan2k> bonsoir tout le monde
<satan2k> hello everyone
<darren> mount -o bind /path/to/iso.iso /mnt/mountediso
<satan2k> :)
<darren> iirc
<neothecat> does anybody know which plugin i need to get dragon to play AVI files?  i tried xine-plugin-all, and it still won't recognize AVI files
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: kscreensaver appears in Adept for me, after typing kscreen
<khalidmian> darren: i dont know if that was an answr to my question
<seele> how do you uninstall old plasmoids? or does that just mean plasmoids you installed through ghns?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: let me check
<satan2k> neothecat : non-free-codecs ?
<darren> also, its a good job i have a 20mbit connection here... installed 8.10.. then to get to kde4.2, had to install over 400mb of updates
<darren> was 300mb without kde4.2
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: nothing here at all
<gorgonizer> neothecat: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras..
<mefisto__> khalidmian: sudo mount mycd.iso /media/mountpoint/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i typed kscreen - no results in adept
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: that is worrying, have you tried from the command line?
<satan2k> neothecat : why not using vlc, it has been ported over QT now :)
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: im sorry i havent
<satan2k> Qt (sorry)
<satan2k> mistyped
<neothecat> gorgonizer:  thanks, i'll give that a try
<etix_> #ubuntu
<khalidmian> mefisto__: isnt there an open source program similar to alcohol 12
<gorgonizer> no need to apologise khalidmian, also kiso may do what you want with regards to running virtual drives (I think)..
<stagga> the burning software alcohol 12
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: would it be sudo apt-get kscreensaver
<gorgonizer> it would be sudo apt-get install kscreensaver
<mefisto__> khalidmian: maybe. I did find a konqueror servicemenu that worked well to do it automatically
<khalidmian> stagga alcohol is more then a burning software its an emulator of cds/dvds
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: would it be sudo apt-get kscreensaver???
<seele> "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids." < just plasmoids i added to the install or does that include the base plasmoids as well?
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: sudo apt-get install kscreensaver (press tab at the end of the command, as there are additional packages for kscreensaver)
<satan2k> damn kde 4.2 is working really great :)
<zedority> how does one emulate a cd/dvd?
<devin> hey, can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<cachito> hola
<mefisto__> stdin: are you still around?
<devin> hey, can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: the thing I found to mount iso with a gui I think was created by stdin. so if he turns up, ask if it works with kde4
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i seem to be having issues with xscreensaver
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: what issues are you experiencing?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i tried the same procedure you suggested on kscreensaver install tab at the end but it deosnt install dependencies
<khalidmian> if you call them dependencies lol
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: I just did sudo apt-get install kscreensaver kscreensaver-xsavers kscreensaver-xsavers-extra - seems to work
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I return! Updating.. didnt work. I dont have the actual packages :)
<andre_pl> so is it true that the experimental ppa repos for kubuntu have 4.2 final?
<cbwcjw> andre_pl: yes
<JontheEchidna> andre_pl: yes
<andre_pl> what exactly do I need to install to get the basics? just kdebase?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: which packages are missing?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I dont know :P Is there one package that covers it all?
<JontheEchidna> andre_pl: installing the kde-core package should pull in only the basics
<JontheEchidna> it's the bare minimum
<cbwcjw> Well that hits my question.. sort-of. Is there something that covers it all?
<JontheEchidna> for a more "normal" experience, installing kubuntu-desktop should give you all the KDE apps installed in a default kubuntu installation
<cbwcjw> Thanks :D
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: did you get an error at the end of the upgrade?
<cbwcjw> No, I just didnt get anything. Also, kubuntu-desktop could not be found
<cbwcjw> oh wait.
<mathiasbrito> Hi folks, someone did get google gadgets working in kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2?
<andre_pl> thanks guys, brb. going to log in now.
<cbwcjw> Thats better. Thanks fellas
<Talon^> i've recently installed kubuntu with kde4.1. I'm the only user of the computer and i'd like it to just start as me, how do i auto login like kde3?
<Talon^> its my home computer, there never will be any more users, it should just auto-login as me
<carpii> do i need a certain package in order to mount a remote nfs share from fstab ?
<carpii> im getting the error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.50:/www"
<tbr281> whats the command line for upgrading to kde 4.2?
<gorgonizer> Talon^: you hould b ale to fin it in he Login manager option n th systemsttings..
<gorgonizer> should be in the Advanced section..
<Talon^> there is no login manager in the system settings
<gorgonizer> ahh, I am on KDE 4.2, and it is there..
<JontheEchidna> It's in KDE 4.1 too, just in the Advanced tab of System Settings
<gorgonizer> I cannot remember 4.1, apologies..
<gorgonizer> tbr281: if you have the repos added to /etc/apt/sources.list, you should be able to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aranel> is something wrong with kde4.2 packages? they fail at kde-window-manager and systemsettings
<gorgonizer> Aranel: does the error indicate that they cannot install as they fail to overwrite previous files?
<Aranel> gorgonizer: yeah. exactly.
<usp> cmd
<usp> sorry
<Aranel> plasma-add-to-shorcut-menu and kcm_fonts.so
<gorgonizer> from the command line, do dpkg -i --force-overwrite (packagename), eg dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb
<cbwcjw> In about 5 minutes I hope to be on KDE 4.2. I used to REALLY like KDE, but gnome overtook me for usability
<gorgonizer> I had to do that.., worked for me :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: KDE 4,2 is starting to re-add the features that I loved in KDE 3.5..
<cbwcjw> :) Cool
<khalidmian> cant seem to find kscreensaver-webcollage
<cbwcjw> Im 15, but I know my stuff, and KDE 3.5 was.. great. I just didnt get to appreciate it, being my age Ive taught myself this stuff, and its definitley awesome.
<usp> is kde 4.2 working good? (does it exist ?)
<Aranel> thanks gorgonizer, trying now =)
<gorgonizer> usp: working great for me :)
<Talon^> i think its still beta
<cbwcjw> usp: It exists and released today, january 27th
<gorgonizer> the final release came out today
<Talon^> ooo
<Talon^> so its not beta
<cbwcjw> nope :)
<cbwcjw> http://kde.org
<gorgonizer> or yesterday, sorry, forgot the time.
<Aranel> gorgonizer: in kubuntu.org, it says "hen you log in you will have KDE 4.2 Release Candidate 1. Enjoy. " , Is it a typo error? Its not RC.
<tbr281> whats the distro upgrade repo?
<usp> gorgonizer : and its ok with out bugs with plasma and etc... ?
<gorgonizer> Aranel: yeah I think they just reused the page for the RC1 release.
<Aranel> gorgonizer: it works :) thank you. i'll restart X and try new KDE.
<cbwcjw> Go figure, people are lazy :D
<gorgonizer> usp: I am finding the occasional bug.. but they may just be from the way I use KDE4.2..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: and hows that o.o
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: o.o?
<cbwcjw> Tis a face.
<cbwcjw> A very scared face.
<andre_pl> meh... :)
<cbwcjw> Is there any way to change the startup "Kubuntu" back to "Ubuntu"
<andre_pl> why is the text so horribly pixelated when you tilt these widget things on an angle?
<andre_pl> zero anti-aliasing
<carpii> can anyone help me mount a nfs share in fstab please....   http://pastie.org/372838
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: reinstall gdm (I assume you waht the gdm login screen, rather than kdm)
<cbwcjw> Well I chose GDM for the login screen
<cbwcjw> I ment the loading screen
<gorgonizer> ahhh, for that, I am not so sure, I would assume reinstalling ubuntu-desktop might do it..
<usp> people where did u get 4.2, is it official repository ?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I have plasmoids everywhere, I think I may have reached a natural limit of the number of plasmoids that can be used..
<JontheEchidna> cbwcjw: removign kubuntu-artwork-usplash might do it
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Awesome hahaha
<cbwcjw> JontheEchidna: Alrighty.
<Aranel> gorgonizer: :( new release messed up everything
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I would try removing the usplash first, as mentioned above..
<gorgonizer> Aranel: what has happened?
<cbwcjw> Awwwesome im so happy. KDE 4.2 so far is awesome
<Aranel> gorgonizer: kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libkephal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> Aranel: sounds like the upgrade wasn't completed
<uranther> im trying to upgrade to kde 4.2 using these instructions http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and i get 72 packages that are "kept back" and i'm still in KDE 4.1
<JontheEchidna> Aranel: do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure that there aren't any packages that still need to upgrade
<cbwcjw> Guess who just started to love KDE again??
<gorgonizer> Aranel: is kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 installed on your system?
<Talon^> im doin the upgrade right now
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: Is it Brian?
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: that's how I feel, and I've only seen video of it on kde.org
<JontheEchidna> uranther: how did you upgrade?
<Talon^> im on a slow dsl connection so its gonna take me an hour
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Perhaps :P but this is VERY nice.
<uranther> apt-get upgrade
<uranther> now i'm using dist-upgrade and i think it's working :D
<JontheEchidna> uranther: yep. ^_^
<JontheEchidna> that's what I was gonna suggest
<Aranel> gorgonizer: I tried JonTheEchidna's command and it says i need to install 70+ packages. But apt-get upgrade says its already updated.
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: Yea, this was definitley worth it :) KDE just got its respect back. Maybye linus thinks so too haha
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I have loved the look of KDE4 from the off, now at least the functionality returns..
 * uranther hopes kwin 4.2 is less buggy
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: yea :D Thanks so much, you guys seem more intresting than #ubuntu anyways.
<uranther> in 4.1, in flips out when GTK apps are running in the desktop
<Aranel> gorgonizer: no. i dont have this package.
 * cbwcjw knows kwin 4.2 is less buggy
<uranther> :D
<usp> there is now way to dowgrade in 4.1, isn't it ?
<gorgonizer> Aranel: did the upgrade fail for you at some point?  It may be installed, but not configured... try dpkg --configure -a
<JontheEchidna> ur8up: that's actually a nvidia driver problem, fixed in the latest 180 series released
<JontheEchidna> *releases
<JontheEchidna> er
<gorgonizer> sorry, should have had a sudo at the start..
<JontheEchidna> that was meant for uranther
<Aranel> gorgonizer: not failed. im trying now dist-upgrade
<Aranel> gorgonizer: thank you and JontheEchidna =)
<uranther> JontheEchidna: oh.. how do i update that?
<gorgonizer> good luck! Aranel: If I can, I am always happy to help :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: more sudo fail :P
<JontheEchidna> uranther: I don't know. I know Kubuntu jaunty has the drivers but...
<gorgonizer> yeah, I know..
<uranther> hm
<uranther> i'll look it up later
<gorgonizer> uranther: they are not on Intrepid yet, yu ca getthem from the Nvidia website I think..
<uranther> i see
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: lazyness is in my genetic code, I cannot help it :(
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: sudo bash, and the permission problem is solved. haha
<cbwcjw> I do it to
<gorgonizer> I just do sudo -i
<cbwcjw> haha, that works to
<gorgonizer> and then have a root prompt open forever!!
<Tamagotono> gorgonizer: do you have libplasma2 installed?  I am having the same issue with kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 too.
<gorgonizer> nope, libplasma3 now..
<khalidmian> i have serious issues with adept i need help
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i tried searching firefox under adept and it doesnt work
<JontheEchidna> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: can i try reinstaling adept?
<JontheEchidna> khalidmian: sudo update-apt-xapian-index, then try again
<gorgonizer> what version of Adept do you have khalidmian?
<Talon^> khalidmian, did you enable 3rd party lists in your adept package lists?
<Talon^> did you edit them yet/
<Talon^> cause i installed firefox today, and thats what i did
<khalidmian> adept ver beta4
 * mefisto__ looks up update-apt-xapian-index
<gorgonizer> same here... are the additional sources added to sources.list?
<Tamagotono> gorgonizer: hmm.  I wonder if that is the problem...  I need to reboot to my intrepid install, then I'll check if maybe I just missed a package... back in a few
<khalidmian> Talon^: yes third party is enabled
<cbwcjw2> Ahha!
<Talon^> odd.. thats all i did, re-fetched the lists, and firefox was there and i installed it
<cbwcjw2> Yes, this is definitley the best version of KDE. Im loving it so far, im actually talking from it now.
<Talon^> i just installed kubuntu 8.10 today tho
<khalidmian> Talon^: refetching index via terminal
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: do you have main universe multiverse restricted  enabled?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: sorry one sec
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: talons answer worked- very odd
<khalidmian> Talon^: ty for that help
<Talon^> yupp
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: glad that problem has been solved for you :)
<khalidmian> that was so odd for adept to go blank
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: stil looking for a virtual drive program
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: This is great. Like, very good. Using KDE on this laptop used to be hell. Now its perfect, or at least a LOT better
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: The only one I have used is KISO, which I found to be a bit limited for me..
<Talon^> i wanna try kubuntu on my laptop as well, but i dont wanna go thru the package updates all over again lol
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: what are you doing with the virtual drives?
<cbwcjw2> :) I use windows on my main machine. Unfortunatley, Gaming :(
<Talon^> ive been gettin this thing all updated n gettin stuff workin since last night
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: The laptop I have is so shit I have to use fluxbuntu..
<Talon^> cbwcjw, most games work in wine.. I play css in wine, and doom3
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: lets say i want to run an iso file i downloaded instead of burning in on a cd i can run it via virtual drive
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: I haven't really gamed for years, apart from the occasional bout of Openttd..
<cbwcjw2> Talon^: Yea, Ive experimented with crossover, ect, but I just cant seem to break it. Im not sure.
<Talon^> im a counter-strike fan, old cs1.6 and cs:source
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: are the isos of films, or summat else?
<carpii> you can just mount an iso in console
<cbwcjw2> Counter strike is great, but.. im not sure. There seems to be nothing stopping me from switching, but Im so hesitant.
<khalidmian> Talon^: films or software
<drblood> how do i change my background
<Talon^> khalidmian, what do you mean?
<gorgonizer> drblood: the wallpaper?
<drblood> yes
<gorgonizer> you should be able to right click on the background and choose theappearance settings option..
<carpii> sudo mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/iso
<khalidmian> lets say i have linuxjaunty.iso and i want to run it using a virtual drive program rater then burn it
<carpii> see above, just mount it then access it from /mnt/iso
<mefisto__> khalidmian: sudo mount mycd.iso /media/mountpoint/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<Talon^> hmm.. i have a buncha dvds on my computer, i wonder if i can make the video_ts folder an iso, mount it, and play dvd video with kaffiene... i dont want to burn all these movies just to watch 'em
<drblood> i dont see that option
<mefisto__> khalidmian: just create the mountpoint first
<drblood> nvm i found it
<khalidmian> mefisto__: lol ill have to remember that sudo line everytime?
<gorgonizer> Talon^: some programs can play the VOB files without conversion..
<Talon^> windows dvd xpack has an option for play dvd from folder
<carpii> khalid, so script it. thats what linux is all about :p
<mefisto__> kaffeine plays dvds from a folder
<Talon^> gorgonizer, some of them work if i open the folder with kaffiene, but some dont.. so not all are watchable
<gorgonizer> try VLC instead..
<Talon^> mefisto__, how do you do it properly/
<Talon^> gorgonizer, i did, vlc locks up
<khalidmian> carpii: ill get back to u on learning how to script im a newbie
<Amelie1973> hi
<jimdb> anyone in here?
<khalidmian> vlc rocks
<Talon^> vlc fails on my pc.. dunno why
<Amelie1973> i'm unable to view youtube because of adobe flashplayer
<jimdb> vlc with the iphone remote rocks.
<cbwcjw2> VNC and VLC rock. If it starts with V and ends with C, most likley it rocks.
<Talon^> kaffiene works great
<Amelie1973> i've already installed it, and it doesn't work
<mefisto__> Talon^: File, open directory...
<cbwcjw2> Does kopete still NOT support chats...
<gorgonizer> I occasionally get issues with Kaffeine, but VLC works without fault usually... have you tried MPlayer, or one of its frontends (kplayer/smplayer)?
<mefisto__> Talon^: this is in hardy, kde3
<Talon^> mefisto__, will the menus still work?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: what chats?
<jimdb> amelie:  remove the free flash and download/install the flashplayer 10 from adobe's site.
<mefisto__> Talon^: menus work for me. it's just like dvd on a disk
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: AIM chats :(
<Talon^> mefisto__, sweet im gonna try it
<gorgonizer> Talon^: as long as the VOB file containing the menu is present, the menus will work..
<jimdb> does anyone know how to change the digital clock in kde 4 to show a 12 hour format?
<mefisto__> Talon^: I can also right-click the dvd folder and there is "play with Kaffeine"
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: I don't use AIM, just WLM..
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer:Meh, its fine :D Pidgin is still my standard
<gorgonizer> ahh, I prefer Kopete, except when it decides it cannot connect to WLM servers..
<Talon^> hmm
<jimdb> wlm servers?
<Talon^> menus dont work for me in kaffiene
<gorgonizer> Windows Live Messanger..
<cbwcjw2> Windows live messenger can fail.
<Amelie1973> can't revove it!
<jimdb> does anyone know how to make the digital clock in kde 4.2 show a 12 hour format?
<Amelie1973> i don't remember the name
<Amelie1973> of the file
<Talon^> ohhh ok
<jimdb> that's where pidgin  has its strengths.
<Talon^> i was opening just the video_ts folder, instead of the actual folder containing video/audo_ts
<Talon^> now the menus work
<Talon^> sweet!
<mefisto__> Talon^: I was just going to ask you about that
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<JontheEchidna> jimdb: in System Settings, go to Regional and Language
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: I have 2 accounts on my system, and one would login, the other wouldn't, but worked in kmess..
<Aranel> gorgonizer: it works great =)
<Talon^> man im loving this! is there any good ripper tools for linux like anydvd for windows?
<gorgonizer> Aranel: glad to be of help :)
<gorgonizer> Talon^: DVD to avi, or DVD to ISO?
<Talon^> like convert dvd movie to a folder on your hdd
<Talon^> not iso
<Talon^> just a video folder
<ur8up> bye
<gorgonizer> right, time for me to go to bed..... goodnight all!
<Amelie1973> please
<jimdb> thanks jontheechidna
<cbwcjw2> Aww, alrighty. Thanks gorgonizer
<Amelie1973> i can't remove the adobe flash player
<KCKPOLICEFORCEMA> ffbd5467.334622
<mefisto__> Talon^: you want an app that can copy/shrink dvds? or you just want to copy to hard disk?
<Talon^> copy to hdd, decoded so i can re-burn it later if i want
<mefisto__> Talon^: well you can just copy the files/folders
<Talon^> it auto-decrypts during a copy?
<cbwcjw2> Anybody know how to set a custom IP adress with knetwork manager
<cbwcjw2> its definitley different than what im used to
<mefisto__> Talon^: to shrink a dual layer dvd for burning on single layer disk, k9copy is great
<Talon^> nah i dont need to shrink nothing
<Amelie1973> :(
<cbwcjw2> Anybody know how to set a custom IP adress with knetworkmanager?
<Amelie1973> ok
<Amelie1973> finally could remove the flashplugin
<Amelie1973> i tried to install the package from the adobe website
<Amelie1973> but the result is the same
<Amelie1973> is not working
<Amelie1973> where is supposed to be installed the flashplugin.so file?
<booleancat> Hello, Anyone else having trouble with KMail? All of my processes "unexpectedly die"
<Amelie1973> ???
<booleancat> imap and smtp both with similar errors
<Talon^> all i got is dual layer dvds anyways so no point in shrinking
<Talon^> brb kde 4.2 just got done installin
<booleancat> nobody else gets this?
<Talon^> nice! kde4.2 looks sweet!
<cbwcjw2> Yea, Im loving it
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: you can put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins and it should work
<Amelie1973> anybody could help me with the adobe flashplayer plugin?
<cbwcjw2> This is defintley what stays on this laptop :D
<cbwcjw2> Amelie1973: Whats up?
<ibeekman> I am a new kubuntu user and need some help: I meant to type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras but typed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Amelie1973> i'm unable to install flashplayer; well, i could, but it doesn't work
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: you tried installing flashplugin-nonfree and it didn't work?
<cbwcjw2> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<cbwcjw2> Oops, wrong link
<cbwcjw2> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<cbwcjw2> There, thats the offical one from adobe.
<Amelie1973> no, it didn't
<ibeekman> now I am in some sun-java (JRE?) license agreements
<linuxlover> Hello room. I am in search of some browser plugin or some software which can give me the EXIF info of a picture which is on my Firefox browser. Like Opanda iEXIF on windows.
<Amelie1973> mefisto; also tried to putthe libflashplayer.so in .mozilla/plugins
<Amelie1973> and didn't work either
<Amelie1973> i think i messed up something while was trying to install/uninstall
<ibeekman> I am stuck in the middle of a package installation and can't figure out how to get out of it, can anyone help?
<cbwcjw2> linuxlover: try the forums or #ubuntu haha :D
<linuxlover> thank you cbwcjw2, lets try there.
<mefisto__> ibeekman: why not just let it finish?
<carpii> anyway to disable white utlines on icon text, in kde 3.5 ?
<carpii> outlines
<mefisto__> carpii: yes, but I can't remember how I did it
<ibeekman> @mefisto: I accidentally (from konsole/bash) typted sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ibeekman> rather than kubuntu-restricted-extras
<carpii> ibeekman, just apt-get remove it
<ibeekman> and now I am in some license agreement within the konsole window, but it looks like and old ms-dos psuedo gui
<carpii> hmm mefisto, if you can remember that would be great. it always bugs me :)
<ibeekman> I scroll to the bottom and there is '<Ok>' written
<ibeekman> but typing yes, ok, enter, etc. does nothing
<mefisto__> ibeekman: use tab to highlight the "ok" and then hit enter
<ibeekman> omg thank you, sorry about that
<mefisto__> ibeekman: happens to a lot of people
<Amelie1973> mefisto
<Amelie1973> i tried a lot of things
<BentFrank> did something weird happen to freenode last night?  like a lot of bouncing connections or something?
<Amelie1973> and still can't watch youtube
<mefisto__> carpii: ok, system settings, desktop, (in "background" tab) advanced options
<Amelie1973> because of the adobe plugin
<Amelie1973> i tried install from the terminal
<Amelie1973> tried downloading the package from the website
<mefisto__> carpii: turn off "use solid colour behind text"
<Amelie1973> tried extracting and putting the libflashplugin.so file into ./mozilla/plugins (i had to create the directory)
<Amelie1973> tried to uninstalled and install it from synaptic
<carpii> solid color was already turned, off, but i turned off shadows too
<carpii> works great, thanks a lot :))))
<mefisto__> carpii: I made my text colour white too, and enabled shadow
<Amelie1973> can't make the flashplugin work!!!!!
<Amelie1973> someone help!!!!!!
<carpii> ah solid color controls the block of color the text sits on, a bit like windows
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: and you close firefox and restart it after install?
<carpii> awesome, even better i can now have white icon text regardless of the backdrop color
<carpii> funny how ive reinstalled ubuntu completely today, and im managing to set thigns up better than it was after 6 months of using it
<Amelie1973> of course!
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: sorry, just checking
<Amelie1973> i've been closing the browser and restarting everytime
<Amelie1973> how do i purge the adobe installation?
<Amelie1973> i think maybe it is a conflict between some libraries i installed earlier to play dvds
<Amelie1973> i just copy an information from a website to get it downn
<carpii> does anyone else get a trail of dotted outline left behind, when dragging kde 3.5 desktop icons ?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get purge flashplayer-nonfree
<mefisto__> carpii: I sometimes do, but it disappears when I drop the icon. I think it's graphics driver related
<carpii> ahh
<carpii> for me it only disappears wheni drag a selection box over the artifacts
<carpii> no biggie, just a little annoyance
<mefisto__> carpii: do you have ati video card?
<ibeekman> I just want to say this is my first time using KDE 4 and damn I am enjoying it
<carpii> nop, nvidia with restricted drivers
<pgreptom> Hi; I'm trying to install amarok2 from the archives.. and I have the correct repository in my sources.list file.  but after i update --fix-missing, amarok-kde4 is still listed as the 1.9 alpha version.. I can't seem to find the 2.0 version.  Anyone have any ideas? :/
<Amelie1973> when i open youtube
<Amelie1973> i see a black screen on the video, and the progress bar is loading, but no video, no audio
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: so you see the play button, volume controls, etc?
<Amelie1973> ok, now i see it turns out it is playing; the video and audio is choppy and the play button, and volume controls, have a faded look I never saw before
<Amelie1973> and i'm sure is not my internet conection
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: in firefox, type in address bar about:plugins and you should see Shockwave Flash 10.0 listed there
<ibeekman> whats the best way to browse packages?
<Amelie1973> yes
<Amelie1973> it is
<Amelie1973> do i have to remove it?
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: no, flash 10 is the current version
<Amelie1973> no no! sorry
<Amelie1973> is shockwave flash
<Amelie1973> but is 9!
<Amelie1973>     File name: libgnashplugin.so
<Amelie1973>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999. Gnash 0.8.4, the GN
<Amelie1973> do i have to remove it?
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: ok you have to remove that
<Amelie1973> apt-get remove shockwave flash?
<coreymon77> is there a better scanning program than kooka
<mefisto__> gnash
<coreymon77> its kinda limited?
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> didnt mean the ?
<mefisto__> coreymon77: xsane
<Amelie1973> and, now... how do i have to install the flashplayer
<Amelie1973> ?
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: is the .so file still in .mozilla/plugins  ?
<Amelie1973> i erased it
<Amelie1973> and
<Amelie1973> i found now
<Amelie1973> doing the about: plugins
<Amelie1973> the shockwave 10 is listed now!
<mefisto__> Amelie1973: try youtube again
<Amelie1973>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<Amelie1973>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<Amelie1973> you are a GENIUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Amelie1973> now is working perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfeeeeeeeeeeectttttttttttt
<Amelie1973> and the youtube screen controls are normal; not faded like were before
<carpii> youve started slurring, is that a side effect? :p
<Amelie1973> hehehe
<Amelie1973> this is happppinnnesssss!!!!!!!!!
<carpii> :)
<Amelie1973> well, Mefisto, Carpii, you were really kind
<Amelie1973> thanks a lot
<Amelie1973> i have to go to sleep
<Amelie1973> bye!
<carpii> oh i didnt do anything really, but goodnight :)
<Amelie1973> yes, you helped :)
<Amelie1973> thank youuuuuuuuuuu
<Amelie1973> bye!
<carpii> hehe ok, bye!
<gkffjck> Hi all I'm downloading jaunty to try in vbox... But I was wondering if it will have kde 4.1 or 4.2 on it? Also which is the default? .1 or .2?
<gkffjck> !
<gkffjck> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<carpii> a default KDE install has 'Templates' 'Music' etc in my home dir. Can i just delete these ?
<gkffjck> !kde 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2
<gkffjck> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<gkffjck> !4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4.2
<pgreptom> Hi guys; I'm triyng to upgrade to amarok 2.  I currently have 1.92.2.  I added the rep. (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main) to my apt, but the latest version is 1.92.2.  Any idea how I can upgrade to the 2.0?
<anjames> Jeez ubottu, get with the times
<nickp_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anjames> 4.2 is the hippest. If you're gonna be rad, you got to jive the hip software.
<carpii> i dont wanna be rad, i wanna be productive :/
<carpii> and kde 4.x kinda jibes with that for me
<conferen34> aaa
<carpii> is there a nice 'personal wiki' app for kde ?
<carpii> non web based
<carpii> atm i run ZuluPad in wine, but I wanna get away from all these windows apps
<conferen34> is there an app to chat via webcam with msn?
<z666> ##wine
<cbwcjw> carpi: I find it funny you immediatley take the question to #ubuntu :P
<z666> no one has ever tried  to run a bct15 uniden in ubuntu??
<jon_high9000> hi there. i have reinstalled kubuntu 8.10 today and also reinstall KDM Theme Manager again. im still having problems accessing the kdm theme manager. has anybody else had better luck?
<mefisto__> jon_high9000: don't know if kde4 uses the same commands as kde3, but try doing this in konsole: kcmshell --list
<jon_high9000> <mefisto> No protocol specified
<mefisto__> did you put in --list at the end?
<jon_high9000> <mefisto> kcmshell: cannot connect to X server :0
<jon_high9000> at the end
<mefisto__> jon_high9000: you're doing this in konsole? or a virtual terminal?
<jon_high9000> konsole
<jon_high9000> <mefisto> does it matter if it is in superuser account or no?
<mefisto__> jon_high9000: have you enabled root account? or you just mean you used sudo?
<jon_high9000> it is both actually. yes i did
<mefisto__> jon_high9000: so you're logged in to kde as root now?
<jon_high9000> <mefisto> yes.
<mefisto__> oh man
<jon_high9000> <mefisto> i will log out of root and retry. ok?
<astromme> as anormal user
<astromme> try: "sudo /usr/bin/kcmshell4 kdm --lang en_US"
<mefisto__> ahh so it's kcmshell4
<astromme> mefisto__: Yeah, I guess so
<sorset> hi, can i have normal desktop, like kde3 in kde 4.2?
<mefisto__> is kcmshell maybe symlinked to kcmshell4 in kde4?
<jon_high9000> <astromme> that did the trick thanks.
<astromme> jon_high9000: Glad to see it worked
<jon_high9000> <logged out ofcourse.
<astromme> jon_high9000: It _should_ also be in the System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<jon_high9000> but it worked anyhow
<jon_high9000> <astromme> yes it is.
<sorset> i mean use desktop as folder!
<jon_high9000> <astromme> is there a way to set it so i dont have to keep entering the command just to access kdm theme?
<jon_high9000> <astromme> i.e. shortcut to kmenu
<astromme> jon_high9000: Well... you don't have it in systemsettings?
<astromme> sorset: Kubuntu 8.10? with kde 4.1?
<jon_high9000> <astromme> no unfortunately i dont
<jon_high9000> Kubuntu 8.10
<sorset> astromme: 8.10 with 4.2
<astromme> jon_high9000: Hmm... well you might be able to create some sort of launcher, I dunno.
<astromme> sorset: Unlock your desktop. go into Appearance Settings (right click on desktop) and switch the "Type" to a folderview
<jon_high9000> <astromme> i have the location now thanks to you. that should help. ;)
<astromme> jon_high9000: ok
<sorset> astromme: thank you :)
<sorset> a believe its better
<astromme> sorset: No problem. I do suggest experimenting with the new desktop and normal folderview(s) however, they are very flexible.
<carpii> can someone please resolve carpii.homeip.net for me ?
<genii> carpii: carpii.homeip.net (81.132.117.118)
<carpii> many thanks :)
<genii> carpii: np
<genii> carpii: Is not responding to ping btw
<carpii> hm
<carpii> ok thanks, maybe my router is acting up
<carpii> the ip is correct
<rtaycher> Is anyone else having problems updating to kde 4.2 from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<rtaycher> ppa
<genii> carpii: I'm getting high latency on in-between boxes when using traceroute, but that might be because I'm in Canada and most of the boxes seem to be in the UK
<carpii> yeah im uk based
<carpii> ive got a feeling i might be blocking pings at the router anyway
<carpii> and since ive not yet set up lighttpd, i cant test it any other way :p
<genii> carpii: It hits 4 boxes in succession on the 217.41.176.X range then starts timing out
<carpii> ah, perhapsits not my box then
<sorset> rtaycher: whats your problem?
<sorset> rtaycher: haev you added the key?
<QContinueum> i read that kde4.2 has been released. any idea when it'll get pushed out to us kubuntu folks?
<BattleStarJesus> How do I fix dependancy problems
<astromme> QContinueum: Jaunty has 4.2 now, Intrepid will have it in the experimental repository soon. see kubuntu.org
<QContinueum> astromme: how stable is the experimental ppa?
<carpii> assume its not and youll be fine
<BattleStarJesus> how do I install gflashplayer
<QContinueum> heh, i suppose i'll just sit on my hands then
<astromme> QContinueum: I agree with carpii. I haven't used it myself though
<astromme> Some have had great success with it. It's probably (or will be) an improvement over the 4.1 that ships with intrepid
<cbwcjw> Its a lot of fun
<astromme> I'm on Jaunty myself, which works fine for the most part. I know how to tinker and fix things though, which helps immensely
<cbwcjw> www.mxclan.org/ss.png <-- theres a screenshot of my desktop currentlly
<astromme> For example nvidia doesn't work unless I pass a special parameter (ignoreABI) to X11
<carpii> i dunno how you can work with that
<carpii> all these nice monitor resolutions and they just make everything so damn big again
<carpii> its like 800*600 all over again
<RAOF> How would one get (Jaunty's) amarok to play mp3s?  It seems to play flacs fine, but not mp3, not with the xine backend nor the gstreamer backend.
<astromme> if we're in the screenshot sharing zone, mine is here: http://blog.chatonka.com/Desktop-Plasma-4.2.png
<RAOF> I presume that System settings->Multimedia->backend, selecting gstreamer, and hitting "apply" will _actually_ make it use the gstreamer backend?
<cbwcjw> Awesome astromme. You people who like to customize :)
<cbwcjw> I dont really, partly out of lazyness, partly out of, well lazyness
<astromme> RAOF -> you should be able to install something akin to libxine-extracodecs. Search for it with apt-cache or adept
<RAOF> So the gstreamer backend is a no-go, then?
<cbwcjw> Anywhere I could get that neat little todo app? That seems pretty useful.
<astromme> sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins should do the trick
<cbwcjw> Awesome.
<astromme> RAOF: I've heard the gstreamer has weird bugs and generally doesn't work very well
<RAOF> That's a bit of a pity.
<astromme> cbwcjw: That's a plasma interface for rememberthemilk. I'm developing it in playground, but it needs some time still
<cbwcjw> astromme: Anywhere I could get that neat app? seems pretty useful
<cbwcjw> astromme: Ah.
<astromme> RAOF: yeah, I agree. Although the xine backend seems to work wonderfully for me, playing mp3s from it now
<astromme> cbwcjw: Don't worry, I'm working on it =). I'd be just as pleased as you would be to see it in a release (of either Kubuntu or KDE)
<jessie> So, any news on whether or not mysql 5.1 will be included?
<cbwcjw> astromme: Especially hanging out right there on my desktop :)
<RAOF> jessie: In Jaunty?  Certainly; using it now for amarok.
<astromme> That's exactly what makes it so appealing for me. I can do most tasks I need to instantainously without needing to browse to a website
<astromme> cbwcjw: but I still have the benefit of getting my tasks from anywhere that I _can_ access the web, say my phone or another computer
<jessie> RAOF: Really?! :D Yes!!!! I'm excited, now!
<astromme> jessie: I'm using it too
<RAOF> Well, it's a build-depend of the new, external-databaseless amarok.
<astromme> Version: 5.1.30-2ubuntu4
<jessie> Excellent. I'm excited!
<cbwcjw> astromme: iPhone?
<jessie> The last time I had checked, things weren't quite right
<astromme> mysql-server still defaults to 5.0, but you can install mysql-server-5.1 to get it (and replace 5.0)
<cbwcjw> astromme: I looked it up a bit :)
<astromme> cbwcjw: Nope, Nokia N78. Wonderful slick phone
<jessie> Does that mess with Kmail and/or Kontact?
<madrazr> Hi all, do any of you know when the KDE 4.2 binaries will be available for Intrepid? (approximately at least please)
<cbwcjw> cbwcjw: Awesome.
<madrazr> I mean from the PPA repos
<astromme> cbwcjw:  http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/wp-content/phoneimages/2008/03/n78.jpg
<astromme> jessie: Yes, it does at the moment. akonadi-server still depends on 5.0
<astromme> jessie: So I recommiend not upgrading until they get that sorted out.
<jessie> astromme: That's what I thought.... We'll see how things go. If all else fails, I'll just revert.
<cbwcjw> madrazar: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<cbwcjw> madrazr: They are out, but uh.. yea. They can have some issues, but mines working fine.
<RAOF> Oh, dear.  It doesn't like pulseaudio one bit, does it.
<astromme> RAOF: What doesn't?
<RAOF> xine/phonon/amarok.
<cbwcjw> astromme: Nice phone, haha. Im stuck with a run-of-the-mill phone. Keeping todos neatly though would be very nice
<RAOF> Something in that stack.
<madrazr> cbwcjw: I see only 4.1.96 release, which I thought would be 4.2 RC1
<madrazr> cbwcjw: and the news says it will be available shortly
<astromme> RAOF: it seems hit or miss for me at times. I usually only use phonon or alsa apps though, which play nicely
<cbwcjw> madrazr: Are you sure? Im looking at instructions for intrepid for 4.2
<astromme> Although I probably have a hardware mixer in my sound blaster live
<cbwcjw> madrazr: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<RAOF> astromme: I mean, amarok chews the first 3 seconds or so of audio output.
<RAOF> astromme: I presume you don't hot-plug audio devices much, then :)
<astromme> RAOF not audio devices... what do you hotplug?
<RAOF> USB headsets, USB speakers.
<RAOF> Onboard laptop sound quality is not particularly wonderful :)
<astromme> RAOF. Hmm, yeah, not often. Although the one I used to use just showed up as another audio device. Phonon even handled it beautifully
<astromme> RAOF /agreed. I like my desktop sound much better with even a simple (and old) Sound Blaster Live card
<RAOF> astromme: As in: made it the default device, and migrated all your currently playing streams to it?  I'll have to try that.
<astromme> RAOF Not sure if I ever tried it when things were actively playing
<madrazr> cbwcjw: thanks a lot
<madrazr> I did not see it now
<madrazr> saw it some 4-5 hours back and asked
<madrazr> got it now
<RAOF> Yeah.  That's the killer; when something's playing.
<astromme> RAOF but I mean that for example I went and set my usb speaker out to be the default. Then I unplugged it and phonon asked if I wanted to remove it permantly, and I said no. So when I replugged it it was default again. I think that's what happened
<astromme> RAOF and not easy at all =)
<RAOF> astromme: Not easy at all, but /basically/ done now in GNOME + pluseaudio.
<RAOF> (It still needs some UI hooked up)
<astromme> RAOF well I do have a pulseaudio backend for phonon...so I suppose it could use that?
<RAOF> Yeah; phonon would just need to expose the pulseaudio devices too.
<astromme> RAOF: http://blog.chatonka.com/Phonon-Pulse.png
<RAOF> Yeah, but that's not quite what you need.  That output is what I'm using.
<RAOF> And hey!  Phonon handles that OK.  Sweet!
<duri> which one is the experimental PPA where to get kde 4.2 for 8.10 ?
<RAOF> So, now only kmix needs to handle that properly :)
<jessie> Hmmmm..... I just realized my sound's broken. Help?
<astromme> RAOF hehe =). imo KMix needs some love
<mefisto__> duri: look at the link in the topic
<cjae> Hi, I am using twinview nvidia on kde 4.2 tvout. My tv flickers when I do anything on the monitor side. I have read about some drivers doing randr, but my flicker is not consistant. Is this a plasma bug? or is it having to do with auto setting for video in kaffeine? Or something else
<jessie> Hmmm.... odd. i don't seem to be in the audio group. that can't be good.
<jessie> :S
<cjae> Also kaffeine video is kind of horizontally choppy
<jessie> RAOF: I'm supposed to be in the group audio, correct?
<RAOF> jessie: I don't think so.
<jessie> would you check to see if you are?
 * RAOF is not.
<jessie> Hmmm.... odd. :( I have no sound then...
 * jessie is sad
<jessie> brb.
<mefisto__> doesn't really hurt to be in the audio group. I am because some audio apps I use need root access to certain things
<RAOF> Bah!  I *always* get surprised by the "apply" button.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  _That's_ what window switching should be.  Go KWin!
<astromme> RAOF: I'm such a big fan of kwin in 4.2. So beautiful
<RAOF> They've fixed the rotten stiff animations.
<astromme> No kidding
<RAOF> 4.0's animations looked so very, very wierd.
<RAOF> These have that nice kinetic hit.
<astromme> and the nice spacing in the present windows
<RAOF> And, importantly, are nice and fast without 3d.
<astromme> yep
<RAOF> Um... What does the "keyboard shortcut" for the desktop switcher applet actually _do_?
<mefisto__> it doesn't switch desktops?
<duri> mefisto__: thanks ... the banner scrolled by and did not catch it. got the info I wanted ... thanks
<jessie> Hmmmm... after a restart, all is well. Updates must have messed w/ it
<RAOF> mefisto__: That's what I hoped it did, but no, it doesn't.
<jessie> Hey, what package is the .mp3 codecs in for amarok?
<jessie> it's not ffmpeg-extracodecs, but something similar.....
<RAOF> libxine-ffmpeg
<astromme> libxine1-all-plugins
<astromme> or what RAOF said
<jessie> beautiful. :D
<RAOF> astromme: The difference between libxine-all-plugins and libxine-ffmpeg is that you get an ESD output and GNOME VFS plugin with -all-plugins :)
<jessie> Well, I don't use gnome, so meh. But ESD can be nice.
<RAOF> Yay!  And it's possible to munge kwin to not kill Do!
<astromme> eh?
<jessie> what?
<mefisto__> huh?
<RAOF> Heh.
<jessie> lol
<RAOF> So, kwin's focus-stealing-prevention prevents Do from working properly.
<jessie> Ahhhh..... I see..
<RAOF> And by "properly", I mean, from being the topmost window.  Since it takes a keyboard grab, this can cause strange behaviour.
<jessie> Sounds that way.
<jessie> OH! YES! When I open up Dolphin, it finally goes to my home directory, not documents! :D
<RAOF> Aaaah.  KWin doesn't do shadows of ARGB windows right.  That's why it looks strange!
<astromme> RAOF: You could disable focus stealing prevention for the Do window
<RAOF> astromme: Yup.  That's exactly what I did.
<RAOF> And set it to always on top, for good measure.
<RAOF> And then disabled shadows, and it no longer looks crazy.
<astromme> I pretty much have focus stealing prevention off for everything. Then I can set different windows to show up in different virtual desktops and have my viewport "pan" to them when I start them
<jessie> very nice. lol
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought KDE's notification system worked with libnotify, but that looked like a standard notification-daemon popup.  Is there anything special I need to do?
<astromme>  RAOF to do for what?
<RAOF> astromme: To get KDE's notification system to handle libnotify requests.
<astromme> RAOF oh. Dunno
<astromme> grr, this is getting late. Silly engineering problemset
<jessie> lol. :S
<beachsurfin> how do you upgrade to kde 4.2?
<jessie> beachsurfin: look at the banner deal.
<beachsurfin> i see: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<jessie> beachsurfin: that's correct. are you on intrepid then?
<PSiL0> does anyone find that most of their plasmoids are broken after upgrading from 4.1.4 to 4.2?
<PSiL0> libplasma2 is uninstalled and libplasma3 is installed
<jessie> PSiL0: That's a known issue. You have to re-add most of your plasmoids
<PSiL0> jessie: thanks
<jessie> PSiL0: Yup. :)
<beachsurfin> jessie: yes
<beachsurfin> i didn't have the plasmoids working in the first place, so that's not a problem for me
<jessie> beachsurfin: you have to add the PPA to your sources.lst and then update/upgrade
<beachsurfin> just a few default ones
<beachsurfin> adept said there was nothing to upgrade
<beachsurfin> psh, i'm using apt-get in the terminal
<jessie> lol. sounds good
<beachsurfin> while i'm getting responses... what's with the terminal telling me "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional" when i try viewing man pages?..
<beachsurfin> i get this error too often, and it starts displaying crazy text when i scroll in the man page
<jessie> beachsurfin: that's odd..
 * jessie shrugs his shoulders.
<beachsurfin> not the response i was looking for :)
<astromme> lol. Yeah, very odd. I've never gotten that
<jessie> beachsurfin: sorry. lol. I haven't gotten that error ever either....
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<Ace2016_-> anyone having issues with autohide in kde4?
<Ace2016_-> kde 4.2
<jessie> autohide?
<Ace2016_-> jessie: autohide panels
<jessie> ahhhh...
<jessie> let me see
<jessie> Nope. :)
<Ace2016_-> hm...
<Ace2016_-> there seems to be a 1px border around the edge interfearing with its operation
<jessie> Hmmm. and I think I just might have fell in love with that. Quite a bit more space now. :)
<uk__> asdf
<uk__> exit
<uk__> bye
<Ace2016_-> how do you select multiple files in dolphin?
<jessie> Ace2016_-: Ctrl
<jessie> Or click the little plus thingies
<jessie> Or change your mouse to be double click, not single
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/terminal-is-not-fully-functional-410946/
<Ace2016_-> jessie: thanks, control works
<Ace2016_-> if it was on double click dolphin would drive me mad
<jessie> lol. i see.... i'm the exact opposite
<Ace2016_-> double clicking on icons seems like excessive work now after getting used to single click, but selecting multiple files has been annoying
<jessie> lol. nice. i do so much selecting of files, it's worse to have single click going
<Ace2016_-> but how do you open multiple files without using right click > open with?
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: already saw that, doesn't work
<Ace2016_-> anyone else use the blinking cursor in konsole?
<beachsurfin> not me
<jessie> Ace2016_-: Nope
<jessie> Ace2016_-: enter?
<jessie> to your multiple files question
<Ace2016_-> it opens lots of instances
<Ace2016_-> i used to use: program  to give the list of files to the program but not anymore
<Ace2016_-> i used to use: program % U to give the list of files to the program but not anymore
<Ace2016_-> [without the space between % and U]
<jessie> hmm.. i dunno. :?
<astromme> Ace2016_-: For autohide.... do you have desktop effects on or off?
<Talon^> anyone know how to configure apache2 to allow cgi scripts without using mod_perl?
<Talon^> mod_perl doesnt seem to allow turning off perl buffering
<Ace2016_-> astromme: certainly, i love desktop effects
<pstr> what line am i supposed to add to my 'add apt repository' so i can get kde 4.2?
<Talon^> pstr,  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Talon^> the tutorial works wonders
<pstr> thanks talon
<g3ar> updated to kde 4.2 but I'm getting plasma errors - is there a way to check I have the latest plasma 4.2 ?
<carpii> if it looks like shit, youre on the latest version
<g3ar> haha, thats how I felt with 4.1 at the beginning
<g3ar> with 4.2 I want to try the latest google widgets
<g3ar> instead I get a bunch of "Could not find requested component" messages
<roconnor> what's the replacement for kpdf in kubuntu 8.10?
<amine27> <roconnor> :Okular
<erpo> How do I check the version of KDE4 that I'm using?
<erpo> Nevermind. I figured it out.
<erpo> I'm curious if the nvidia stability problems have been solved in KDE 4.2.
<Tm_T> erpo: is
<Tm_T> erpo: rest is because of nvidia drivers and/or Xorg
<erpo> Tm_T: I see. Is there a reason to believe that KDE 4.2 is more stable than any of the release candidates or betas?
<Tm_T> erpo: sure, there was much work done before release
<erpo> Tm_T: Sounds good. I'll give it another try then. :)
<j_> hello to all
<erpo> Hi!
<j_> anyone know if plasma and plasmoids insall works if you download from kubuntu experimental mirror
<erpo> j_: I'm using http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu and it seems to work. I just updated to 4.2
<j_> you got notepad to work again
<erpo> j_: You mean Kate?
<j_> no the desktop notpad
<j_> the one thats there from starup until closing
<erpo> j_: The first thing I did was remove that, but it seems to work if I add it.
<j_> ok i like to use it for commands that im yet to memorize to do list and things of that nature
<roconnor> amine27: so I should reconfigure fixfox to run Okular?
<amine27> yes
<roconnor> what a pain :)
<j_> thnx
<j_> roconnor how do you do that do you know how to do it in opera
<amine27> Okular is AIO program
<j_> and oh operas alot faster than firefox
<roconnor> does opera support link elements and ISBN URIs ?
<j_> explain or give example ill check for you right now
<roconnor> hang on I'll find one
<g3ar> my plasmoids are not working, upgraded to 4.2 and cant add widgets :(
<j_> un install them then try to use this mirror
<roconnor> j_: http://r6.ca/blog/20050521T185500Z.html
<roconnor> j_: first link is a ISBN URI
<roconnor> and the page should have forward and backward navigation buttons to move through my blog
<Balistic> Hi, is Multiple monitor support(On nvidia with twinview) still broken in kde4.2?
<j_> does God play dice
<roconnor> j_: that is the link
<j_> choatic orbitz
<j_> and yea God plays dice
<roconnor> where does the link take you?
<j_> i think i actually had a vision
<j_> to
<j_> chaotic orbitz and random quapdhdks or somethin like that
<roconnor> quapdhdks  ?
<j_> it doesn't hold on while i see if i can get it to work
<sandGorgon> guys.. when will a packaged 4.2  iso be out. I'm planning to install on several machines and it would be nice to have
<Cugel> I have a KDE 4.2 question -- anyone who can help?
<j_> does that work for any book
<j_> whats the question
<j_> roconnor does that work for any book?
<roconnor> j_: the ISBN link is simply a way of referencing the book.  What the browser does with it is upto it.  It could take you to amazon for example.
<roconnor> or google books
<Cugel> I upgraded to 4.2 -- and now I cannot add any plasmoids to desktop etc. -- it gives me a big red cross and 'unknown widget'.
<roconnor> or whatever
<roconnor> for example, I used a firefox extension to get the link to take me to amazon
<j_> you were supposed to uninstall them before install
<j_> oh
<roconnor> but firefox extensions are totally borked
 * roconnor grumbles
<j_> i thought you could actually read the book
<roconnor> one day
<roconnor> and when that day comes
<roconnor> that link will work
<roconnor> :)
<j_> you right
<roconnor> what about prev/next buttons for the blog?
<j_> try to use this mirror and then install them
<roconnor> to take to to the next and previous blog entries
<roconnor> opera probably has that
<Cugel> j_: any solution (apt-get reinstall or something?)
<j_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<j_> apt-cahce search plasmoids
<j_> install kdebase-plasma and the other plasmas first
<j_> then install plasmoids
<j_> idk if it works im currently doing it
<Cugel> "kdebase-plasma is already the newest version." it says.
<j_> which ones
<Cugel> Maybe first get rid of plasmarc
<j_> you must change your vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<j_> take out all mirrors except
<j_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Cugel> I already did that, kde 4 was upgraded to 4.2
<Cugel> But http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu was also still in there.
<vital> When I updated to kde4.2 I no longer can start krunner with alt-f2, any easy way to fix this? as I would guess it's a problem on my installation. running kubuntu jaunty..
<j_> idk
<Tm_T> vital: hmm, you use jaunty? then go to #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> vital: prolly more jaunty knowledge there
<Tm_T> vital: but FYI: when you use alpha software, it will break at times (:)
<j_> diffrent packages what mirror did you use to install
<vital> Tm_T, yeah, I know :)..
<j_> when i installed i used deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<j_> and im going to get these plasmoids to work with that mirror
<j_> most likely
<j_> tm_t you got all the channels or somethin
<Tm_T> j_: nah, only some ~50 channels
<j_> where you get um from
<j_> im just lazy
<Tm_T> j_: sorry I have no idea what you're asking...
<Tm_T> !list | j_
<ubottu> j_: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> brrrh
<Tm_T> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> j_: ^^
<j_> oyu got aim
<MyNameIsEarlB> hey everyone
<j_> hey
<MyNameIsEarlB> first time here
<j_> yeah
<MyNameIsEarlB> yep... i like ubuntu
<j_> but we are on kubuntu
<j_> kubuntu
<MyNameIsEarlB> anyone know how to make windows open underneath the panels?
<MyNameIsEarlB> very true
<j_> wdym
<MyNameIsEarlB> wdym?
<MyNameIsEarlB> i'm not using kde, i'm using gnome
<j_> i don't ever use gnome cause i dont like the name
<j_> kde is cooler
<MyNameIsEarlB> very much so
<j_> and it looks better to me
<MyNameIsEarlB> i like how gnome looks
<j_> and i like the programs better
<mansoor> hi
<Tm_T> MyNameIsEarlB: #ubuntu might help you better with gnome (:)
<MyNameIsEarlB> hello
<MyNameIsEarlB> thanks tmt
<mansoor> u fain
<MyNameIsEarlB> fain?
<j_> whats a fain
<j_> i would like to know what this fain is
<MyNameIsEarlB> me to
<Tm_T> fine
<Tm_T> anyway.. just so you know:
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<j_> constrained to
<j_> feelin obliged
<j_> happy pleased
<j_> inclined desirous
<beachsurfin> hmm, tried upgrading to kde 4.2 however..two packages won't install, two apparent packages when you try using the DE
<Tm_T> j_: please stop
<beachsurfin> kde-window-manager and systemsettings
<j_> i just wanna know wht mansoor meen
<MyNameIsEarlB> hey, how do i view a list of all channels available on this server?
<stdin> /list
<stdin> or /msg alis help list
<j_> were do you type in /list
<beachsurfin> http://dpaste.com/113781/
<MyNameIsEarlB> thanks!
<MyNameIsEarlB> ubuntu irc
<j_> try taking out all the mirrors and then just use this one
<j_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<MyNameIsEarlB> wow the list goes on forever
<j_> use this command
<j_> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<j_> and then update when it appears in system try
<j_> tray*
<beachsurfin> that didn't work
<j_> did you use apt-get update
<beachsurfin> yup
<j_> what version you using
<beachsurfin> dunno
<j_> intrepid
<j_> jaunty
<beachsurfin> ah, yeah
<beachsurfin> intrepid
<j_> then uninstall all the programs you just installed
<beachsurfin> o.O
<j_> and follow the instructions on this website
<j_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<beachsurfin> i did
<j_> you used that website and it didnt work
<beachsurfin> the only diff being that i used apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<beachsurfin> instead of using adept
<p4yam_> hi all
<beachsurfin> which i've had problems w/ in the past
<beachsurfin> oi p4yam_
<p4yam_> :)
<stdin> beachsurfin: use this: "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/systemsettings_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb" then "sudo apt-get -f install" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<p4yam_> i have some problems about adept!
<j_> sounds like stdin got a better solution
<beachsurfin> http://dpaste.com/113782/
<beachsurfin> this could take awhile
<beachsurfin> time for bed
<beachsurfin> thanks for the suggestion stdin
<beachsurfin> and j_
 * robin0800 just a heads up the KDE Four Live iso, available to downlad, is SUSE and not ubuntu
<beachsurfin> night
<j_> night
<stillstuntin> does anyone have qt 3.0.2
<stillstuntin> or know where to find it
<stdin> stillstuntin: use qt3-mt-dev when something you're compiling says it needs Qt >= 4.0.2 (headers and libraries)
<stdin> erm, >= 3.0.2
 * stdin gets more caffeine
<KennethP> Trying to install kdeplasma-addons via synaptic gives me Depends: libkexiv2-7 but it is not going to be installed. How can I resolve that?
<robin0800> KennethP: try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade in konsole
<vital> When will all kde4.2 packages be built for jaunty? right now there is a mix of 4.1.96 and 4.2.0 :)
<stdin> KennethP: that package has been replaced, you don't need it
<stdin> vital: when they build
<KennethP> thanks
<KennethP> stdin: Where to find the widgets then? I have some old ones lying around but only the .desktop file remains
<robin0800> vital: no iso's at present must have caught them by surprise!
<vital> robin0800, ah, okay :)
<KennethP> robin0800: Thanks. Did that and it runs fine except for keeping the gwenview package back...
 * robin0800 they can have count down clocks etc but can't prepare iso's or perhaps its not realy complete yet
<stdin> KennethP: wait, it's another package that' been replaced. can you do "sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons" in a terminal and see if it wants to install
<KennethP> stdin: one moment...
<vital> robin0800, is there any webpage where I can see what packages are built and what is in queue?
<stdin> ut should want to remove "digikam kipi-plugins libkexiv2-3" (which is ok, because they are a part of other packages now)
<robin0800> KennethP: synaptic might install gwenview
<Tamagotono> Just wondering if anyone else noticed....
<KennethP> stdin: I think I have a broken package... it says
<Tamagotono> no cachew!
<KennethP> stdin:
<KennethP> kdeplasma-addons: Depends: libkexiv2-7 but it is not going to be installed
<KennethP> E: Broken packages
<OxDeadC0de> yeehaw 4.2 woo!
<stdin> KennethP: hmm, try "sudo apt-get install libkexiv2-7", maybe it'll be more clear on what the error is
<KennethP> stdin: ok
<KennethP> stdin: Looks like its trying to remove digikam digikam-dbg kipi-plugins libkexiv2-3 showfoto
<KennethP> stdin: I better backup my photos...;-)
<stdin> it should want to remove "digikam kipi-plugins libkexiv2-3" (which is ok, because they are a part of other packages now)
<stdin> and it wouldn't remove your images anyway
<stdin> but apt should have worked that out on it's own...
<g3ar> stdin: installing kdeplasma-addons seems to have fixed some of my plasma issues, I can no add Blue Marble
<robin0800> KennethP: dpkg --get-selections
<seenka> ёп
<KennethP> stdin: hmmm
<seenka> дообновлялся
<stdin> g3ar: some of them need rebuilding against the new plasma
<stdin> !ru | seenka
<ubottu> seenka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KennethP> stdin: maybe some leftovers from beta and RC testing of KDE 4.x
<stdin> KennethP: maybe, apt seems to figure it out for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/110753/
<KennethP> stdin: yeah, that was smooth. I'll try installing the addons now and see what happens
<XVampireX> Yo, Is there going to be a kde 4.2 remix for 8.10 ?
<stdin> probably not
<stdin> besides, Jaunty is out in < 3 months
<Tinason> why is kde 4.2 in the experimental repos and not the regular ones?
<stdin> Tinason: because the PPA is quicker
<Tinason> is it a reflection of its potential instability?
<stdin> no, it's just a name for the PPA
<stdin> it did have the betas for 4.2, hence "experimental"
<Tinason> so, the fact a packace in is experimental repositories has absolutely nothing to do with how stable the package is?
<KennethP> stdin: That went smoothly... and I now have the widgets ready. I don't think I can reproduce this so I'll leave it here
<Tinason> hi mate
<KennethP> stdin: Thanks!
<KennethP> robin0800: thanks!
<stdin> :)
<stdin> Tinason: it's the 1st release of 4.2, it will still have a few bugs as 4.1.0 and 4.0.0 did
<Pconfig> there's a litle typo in the KDE4. news on the kubuntu site
<Pconfig> step 6 claims it will install RC1 but it installs the stable version ofcourse (at least since yesterday)
<stdin> Pconfig: yeah, we know
<Pconfig> ok
<stdin> it was written near midnight last night, so a couple mistakes ;)
<Pconfig> pretty understandable :p
<Tinason> do packages have a tendency (over time) to migrate from the experimental repository to the regular repository?
<jean> bjr
<jean> kk1 de la france
<jean> pour m'aider
<stdin> !fr | jean
<ubottu> jean: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blinkz> hi how do i change my pw
<stdin> System Settings -> About Me -> Change Password
<blinkz> thanks
<blinkz> fig it was easy but couldnt find it first day with kubuntu
<bdizzle> hello
<bdizzle> I had heard on slashdot that KDE 4.2 was out. How do we upgrade?
<stdin> look at the topic for a start
<bdizzle> yeah, I figured that.
<bdizzle> is there a way to do something along the lines of sudo apt-get kde4.2 ?
<Pconfig> just read the news post
<Pconfig> it's explained there
<stdin> are you going to read the topic or not?
<bdizzle> yes, I'm reading it now
<bdizzle> is it actually ready for 8.10? What do they mean by experimental?
<stdin> "Packages for Kubuntu 8.10 can be installed by following the instructions below. If you installed KDE 4.2 Beta or RC you can merely update your existing installation."
<bdizzle> *sigh*
<bdizzle> nevermind
<bdizzle> quick question
<bdizzle> it mentions to uninstall any plasmoids
<bdizzle> didn't they turn the former "Kicker" bar and desktop into a plasmoid?
<stdin> it means plasmoids you compiled yourself
<bdizzle> oh okay
<bdizzle> just making sure
<Longfield> morning here
<Longfield> I have installed kde 4.2 thanks to the ppa sources. Now I would like to try powerdevil, but I cannot install it because libplasma2 cannot be installed. How can I achieve this ?
<stdin> it needs to be recompiled against the new plasma
<Longfield> you mean there is no powerdevil in the ppa sources (that would work with the other ppa sources ?)
<gerryxiao_> hello
<gerryxiao_> how to install flash plugin for konqueror
<stdin> Longfield: it's actually integrated into KDE4 now, System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<stdin> gerryxiao_: install the flashplugin-nonfree or kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Tamagotono> Longfield: Actually, powerdevil is already included with kde4.2.  Check SystemSettings>Advanced>PowerManagement
<gerryxiao_> ok
<Longfield> ok thx
<Heliodor> Hellloo
<Heliodor> Why do kde install mysql 5 server?
<stillstuntin> idk
<Heliodor> idk?
<stillstuntin> i dont know
<Heliodor> Ah!
<Lokki> Quick question about KDE 4.2, it says to uninstall any plasmoids before upgrading, how does one achieve this?
<Heliodor> ah, its needed for all PIM apps
<awidegreen> Lokki: "accept the solution" - apitude will ask if you do a dist-upgrade
<Shock> anyone upgrade to KDE 4.2 from kubuntu-experimental?
<Lokki> awidegreen: what?
<Lokki> I'm using 8.10 and looking at: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Heliodor> is the generic linux kernel images compatible with multi-core processors?
<Heliodor> dont i usually need SMB kernel package?
<stillstuntin> to unistall plasmoids apt-cache search plasmoids
<Tamagotono> Heliodor: It is compiled for SMB.
<Lokki> stillstuntin: I have ones I installed myself
<awidegreen> Lokki: if you do a "aptitude dist-upgrade" you will be asked if you want to uninstall the old plasma-packages
<Heliodor> Tamagotono: Ah, okay, thanks!
<Lokki> awidegreen: 2 questions, that link: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 makes it sound like using dist-upgrade wouldn't update to 4.2, and also, I also have ones I compiled myself which wouldn't be included in the package
<Lokki> awidegreen: Users of our development Jaunty version can do a full upgrade to get the latest packages. Packages for 8.10 (Intrepid) are in the kubuntu-experimental PPA.
<Lokki> I'm using 8.10 not Jaunty
<awidegreen> Lokki: it did it that way ... it works: http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Installation/Upgrade/Kubuntu_8.10_auf_KDE_4.2_aktualisieren
<awidegreen> sorry its german :D
<stillstuntin> dont think you cant get touch
<stillstuntin> ed
<stillstuntin> go up there youll still get met
<spionlala> i installed kubuntu-desktop today on my ubuntu install, but for some reason my window decorations still get painted by metacity, how can i enable kde to do it?
<Lokki> awidegreen: ok, but what about the plasmoids I compiled myself?
<awidegreen> oh ... good question - i don't know :D
<stdin> spionlala: Alt-F2 and enter "kwin --replace"
<spionlala> stdin, thx, will this persist after a reboot?
<stdin> Lokki: you'll need to recompile your plasmids for the new libplasma
<stdin> spionlala: it should, but it I can't say for sure as I don't use matacity
<spionlala> trying a reboot.-..
<kwtm> Anyone know if Kubuntu will get a Long-Term Support version now that KDE 4.2 is out, since 8.04 was only long-term-support for (GNOME) Ubuntu but not Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> kwtm: no until next LTS Ubuntu release
<Lokki> stdin: I know that, but I'm asking how do I remove them
<stdin> Lokki: if the makefile has a "remove" target, use that
<stdin> or "uninstall"
<stdin> "sudo make uninstall"
<kwtm> Tm_T: Thx for the info.  Darn, so 6.06 is expiring in 2009-06.  When's the next Ubuntu LTS?  Is it 9.10?
<Tm_T> kwtm: prolly 10.04
<jens5655> Hello, just updated to kde 4.2, seems like plasma takes 100% when i try to add a widget to the desktop.
<jens5655> 100% cpu
<spionlala> i installed kubuntu-desktop today from within an ubuntu intrepid install, everything works so far, but im unable to hear soundoutput in amarok, audacious and quakewars, basically everywhere, altho systemsounds WORK.. tried all kind of options, removed pulseaudio, etc..
<EagleScreen> what happens with kweather plasmoid in Kubuntu? It is installed but does not figure in widgets list, so it cannot be added/used
<willo> :-@ Just installed the KDE-4.2 upgrade  . . .
<willo> and all my window decoratiosn disappeared
<willo> :0
<willo> Help!
<jens5655> willo: have you restarted the x-server?
<Shital> how can i set the system to shut dowm after 1 hour?
<cuznt> were they added plasmoids?
<jens5655> sudo shutdown 60
<Seetee> Pardon me, I use KDE-nightly/neon. Everything run perfect up untill three days ago, when a mayor upgrade broke QT in some way. Plasma crashes and some programs like VLC will not start, they report that "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries". Google does not seem to be my friend, in this case. Any tip?
<Seetee> I can find that error message, but non of the solutions apply to my situation.
<stdin> neon support is in #amarok.neon
<willo> jens5655: Yes, I even created a new user and logged in with him - same issue
<Seetee> stdin: Ah, I am sorry, I do not think I should have mentioned neon at all, actually. This is most probably a KDE related problem.
<Seetee> Or a Kubuntu one, rather.
<stdin> Seetee: we no one else has reported the issue, and I'm running KDE 4.2.0 now with no issues
<stdin> so it's most likely something to do with neon
<Seetee> stdin: I will look in to that, thank you for your patiance. :-)
<jury> ?Is there anybody there from Russia
<moby> hey, who use ubuntu? how I can join to another chanel from lithuania
<Tm_T> !lt | moby
<ubottu> moby: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<moby> #ubuntu-lt
<moby> ?
<moby> ok
<jury> How fix ATI X1100? kubuntu 8 10 64-bit
<ye||ow> hey
<jury> hey )
<ye||ow> my kdepim on jaunty is still the 4.1.96. is this right?
<ye||ow> i'm waiting for kmail because of this nasty IMPA-inbox crash
<ye||ow> IMAP-inbox
<jury> I didn't abaut kde 4 1 96? may be. SEE kde oficial web
<Seetee> stdin: You were absolutely correct. I removed /opt/project-neon/ and it was there the conflicting QT-libraries where. So, no good ide to combine kde-nightly with amarok-neon. Thank you!
<yeniklasorr> Is it possible to change time on my locale over ssh, without root password ?
<jarco> hello
<jarco> is it normal that kmix chraches when you use alsamixer?
<willo> Does anybody have any other tips?
<jarco> also: is compiz available for kde?
<flithm> jarco: yes
<flithm> jarco: it's not gnome specific
<jarco> ah great
<jarco> because i just switched to kde
<jarco> and was missing my wobly windows :d
<cuznt> but kde effects are just as swell
<jarco> kde effects?
<flithm> hey everyone, I am installing kde4 here and I get a conflict with kompare that I had previously installed.  I can't remove anything because it says I need to apt-get install -f, but I can't do that because of the error... anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<shadeslayer> i KDE out for  download on interpid ??
<shadeslayer> *is
<Tm_T> is
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: see kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> ok thanks
<asraniel> does somebody know if the 4.2 packages are complete in jaunty?
<jens5655> jarco: system settings>Desktop there you can config kwin's dekstop effects
<Tm_T> asraniel: should be but apparently some possible issues there
<jarco>  soubnd programs at the same time. In kubuntu the problem is gone. Is there a difference in the sound architecture or something?
<flithm> does anyone know if kde4 has any vpnc integration like gnome's network manager has?
<ye||ow> flithm: kvpn
<flithm> ye||ow: haha thanks, that's so obvious :)
<ye||ow> flithm: ;)
<jarco> sorry it got messed up there: Question: zhat is different between the sound use of kubuntu an ubuntu? All my problems are gon under kubuntu :D
<ye||ow> flithm: sorry, kvpnv :)
<jens5655> willo: ok, perhaps we just have to wait for an update then, then at least i know im not the only one with the issues.
<flithm> ye||ow: just found it, kvpnc :) thanks
<rohan> ok whats the command line to update to KDE 4.2??
<rohan> sudo apt-get update install???
<jens5655> rohan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade i think
<nonickname2> jarco: kwin has got wobbly windows, too :)
<jarco> ohw
<jarco> i ll give that a try first
<jens5655> jarco: but you got to add the exprimental repo to
<jarco> ohw
<jarco> not big into that now
<jarco> i just got a LOAD of problems solved
<jarco> i hope to keep it this way (working)
<nonickname2> aren't wobbly windows in 4.1 already?
<nonickname2> with less configuration options maybe
<nonickname2> (not sure)
<jarco> dunno just exploring kde as i go :p
<jarco> i miss the minimise all windows key they have in gnome
<willo> jens5655: Hmm, so U too? That sucks. :(
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, anybody upgraded KDE on Intrepid to 4.2?
<Notch-1> yes
<Captain_Haddock> All OK?
<Notch-1> very nice :D
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea which version of KTorrent it has?
<nonickname2> elegance theme looks worse :(
<jarco> anyone knows where to load themes?
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: 3.1.2
<Notch-1> it's just strange balck/blue/white ... no color consistence :D
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: the same then :( cheers
<shadeslayer> whats the keyboard shortcut for enabling desktop effects
<Captain_Haddock> I was hoping for a ktorrent upgrade... has a bunch of new plugins and lots of fixes
<nonickname2> jarco: you probably can set a keyboard shortcut for minimizing the windows
<Notch-1> Captain_Haddock: ktorrent is 3.1.2
<nonickname2> or showing the desktop
<Captain_Haddock> Notch-1: thanks
<jarco> ah ok
<jarco> also i donwloaded a theme. I just cant find where to set it so that kde will use it
<nonickname2> urgh
<nonickname2> plasma just crashed
<Shock> nonickname2: happened to me too
<nonickname2> getting themes and wallpapers doesn't work
<Shock> nonickname2: getting themes worked for me
<Notch-1> anybody knows when i will upgrade to kde 4.2 using the main repository only?
<Notch-1> (with intrepid)
<shadeslayer> jarco: how about the desktop settings
<Lynoure> There does not seem to be kpilot in Kubuntu anymore. What's the best practice to syncing Palms nowadays?
<Captain_Haddock> jarco: if you right click on the desktop and click desktop settings, you can download and install the theme
<Captain_Haddock> else I think you need to go to system settings and appearance and look around
<jarco> lol thx guys :p
<jarco> its so different from gnome
<shadeslayer> yeah alot more
<Shock> getting walpapers also worked
<ced_> for me plasma and all stuff works fine
<ced_> >_>
<shadeslayer> desktop effects anyone
<shadeslayer> shortcuts for the desktop effect
<ced_> I have an EEEpc, dont think it'll be soon that i activate compiz :E
<ced_> also..
<ced_>  I have an EEEpc 1000H, and installed kUbuntu 'cause windows was a b*tch, now i know i have a ralink wireless card, but i cant get it working, it shows in lspci, but i dunno how to connect it to a network, kWlan didnt gave any options, and rtx200 thingy said there where no wireless cards. What should i do?
<shadeslayer> ced_: tried disabling and reenabling the card
<ced_> The shortcut buttons for enabling and disabling hardwarematically wont work..
<shadeslayer> no in Knetwork manager
<shadeslayer> the lil icon at the bottom right
<ced_> I tried using Knetworkmanager, it says 'disable' clicked, then it said enable, clicked
<ced_> still nuffing
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> try that,it has some help with the issues
<ced_> will do.. thanks
<nonickname2> any idea how to set kickoff's height?
<shadeslayer> np
<Notch-1> on the 701 compiz worked pretty well, not so usable but still... so on the 1000H i think it's perfect
<TeLLuS> bugs.kde.org down. Can't connect to the database.. :/
<shadeslayer> ced_: it has support for the ralink cards too
<ced_> shadeslayer: Yea, saw that..
<shadeslayer> cool
<ced_> shadeslayer: Hm, well, if i do iwconfig, it says there are no carrds with wireless extensions
<shadeslayer> no idea
<shadeslayer> thats ll i know
<shadeslayer> :P
<ced_> eth0, and pan, but pan is quite sure bluetooth >_>
<ced_> lol
<shadeslayer> im new here too
<ced_> :P
<shadeslayer> starting too learn to learn to use konsole properly
<shadeslayer> *to
<shadeslayer> hey i want to map a wireless finder key on my laptop to find wireless networks
<shadeslayer> can that be done
<ced_> like netstumbler or something?
<shadeslayer> no
<asraniel> is there a known problem with the nvidia drivers and the latest kubuntu alpha? somehow jockey does not really see my nvidia card, there is no xorg file i could manualy add the driver..
<shadeslayer> its a seprate key,like on windows
<shadeslayer> i have a Dell XPS M1530
<ced_> hm, dunno >.>
<shadeslayer> in windows,when i press the key it finds wireless networks around me
<ced_> oh that way
<ced_> lol, still dunno >_>
<Heliodor> Hello
<ced_> hi
<shadeslayer> :)
<Heliodor> after upgrading to 4.2 my internet stoped working and cant get it to work again.
<Heliodor> ive tried manual config of network/interfaces
<Bou> pwned
<Heliodor> but wont help
<Heliodor> also seem like it upgraded the kernel
<asraniel> how does one chose the graphic driver? the xorg.conf file is empty. is there a graphical tool?
<Heliodor> perhaps that is the problem
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: wifi??
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: no wifi
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> im upgrading right now
<Bou> Kubuntu has officially proposed the update to KDE 4.2 ??
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> www.kde.org
<Bou> i thought it was supposed to be released with Kubuntu Jaunty?
<Heliodor> rebooted with the old kernel, still no internet!
<shadeslayer> it is available with jaunty too
<Heliodor> and no errors
<Heliodor> and network restart says OK
<ced_> you get an IP and stuff?
<Heliodor> of course
<Heliodor> dhcp works well without errors
<Heliodor> but nothing
<Heliodor> cant ping
<ced_> hm
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: try enabling the ethernet again
<shadeslayer> disable then reenable
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: enabling?
<ced_> Pinging on a host adres, or an Ip adres? maybe its a DNS problem
<Bou> "packages for Intrepid are in the kubuntu-experimental" ..
<Heliodor> ced_: i tried that to
<ced_> ok
<ced_> odd, i dont know whats going on then >_>
<Heliodor> hum
<Heliodor> pinging local net works
<geiseri_> will KDE 4.2 make it into backports, or updates for intrepid?  or will we have to use a 3rd party repo?
<Heliodor> then must be DNS problem
<ced_> hm
<Bou> geiseri_: "packages for Intrepid are in the kubuntu-experimental"
<Heliodor> but i tried setting resolv.conf but its like it dont read it
<geiseri_> Bou: yes
<geiseri_> Bou: but they will never make it into the supported updates?
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: did you try re-enabling the ethernet
<asraniel> is there any documentation how to use the new xorg server in jaunty? how can i configure it?
<Bou> geiseri_: as I understand it, it will be in supported updates of Jaunty, not Intrepid
<geiseri_> Bou: what about LTS?
 * earle grumbles about knetworkmanager still not showing nearby wireless networks
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: isnt that the same as a reboot?
<Bou> geiseri_: I don't think Intrepid is LTS anyway?
<geiseri_> Bou: right, hardy is
<Bou> geiseri_: yep
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: no
<geiseri_> Bou: that is what we use at my company
<shadeslayer> just try it
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: how do i do that?
<OxDeadC0de> can we get qt 4.5 in kubuntu without manually compiling it? ^^
<ced_> earle: FFff same problem here, i cant get silly wireless to work, and the driver should work ._.
<Bou> geiseri_: and hardy is running kde3
<geiseri_> Bou: right, im assuming that wont get the update either?
<shadeslayer> knetwork manager>deactivate eth0
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: Hm, stoping the interface then starting it again worked.
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: how come??
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> it works for me too
<ced_> Restarting stuff oftenly works >_>
<earle> shadeslayer: That's not an option in my knetworkmanager.
<shadeslayer> just dont as why
<Bou> geiseri_: I really don't know. Introducing KDE4 in Hardy which is supposed to be stable and get only bugfixes seems not likely to happen
<shadeslayer> *ask
<ced_> It rechecks configs, resets errors, etc
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: very wierd!
<ced_> maybe that solves a lot
<shadeslayer> i use to get my wifi working
<geiseri_> Bou: okay, thanks :)  i at least know my options :)
<shadeslayer> *it
<ced_> yarly, welcome to computers, stuff can be weird.
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: anyhow, many thanks for the help! I would never had thought of that
<shadeslayer> stupid keyboard
<shadeslayer> hehe
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ more like welcome to programmers, we can be weird
<ced_> :3
<shadeslayer> earle: what options do you have??
<ced_> wait, Ox, didnt you wrote some wireless stuff? I saw your name in adept..
<ScottQ> When I use my computer in Windows the fans slow down.  But in Ubuntu they're constantly running on full making it very noisy.  Is there a way of getting them to slow down?
<shadeslayer> earle: try setting up a new ethernet connection
<Bou> geiseri: i'm using 4.2 for a while now in Intrepid (i build kde from trunk regularly) and get no problem
<OxDeadC0de> no.. cpufrequency selectors in ghns though
<shadeslayer> thats works to
<ced_> Ah
<shadeslayer> *too
<OxDeadC0de> and making other plasmoids atm
<ced_> Oxdeadc0de: Now i remember :P
<ced_> It doesnt work for me though ><
<ced_> It nags about ruby >_>
<shadeslayer> can anybody help me in remapping keys
<OxDeadC0de> btw I fixed the ruby applet today for 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> did you install all the deps?
<shadeslayer> *new keys
<OxDeadC0de> listed on the description for it on kde-look
<ced_> not sure, ill recheck
<Heliodor> how do i set to use the KDE login manager?
<Heliodor> dpkg-reconfig kdm?
<earle> shadeslayer: "Deactivate connection" only allows me to deactivate wireless.
<shadeslayer> K>system settings
<shadeslayer> earle: ok then set up a new ethernet connection
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ might just be "ruby-kde4" that you need
<shadeslayer> earle: DHCP???
<jarco> i tried the themes provided in the desktop settings menu. But i also downloaden one from the net. Any idea how i can use it?
<ced_> Ox: If i search for 'ruby' in adept, it gives me 1 result, ruby browser
<shadeslayer> jarco: K>system settings
<shadeslayer> advanced>desktop themes
<jarco> that option aint there :s
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ just go to a command line and do "sudo apt-get install ruby-kde4" (That is if you're using kde4.2, if you're on 4.1.X install the ones listed in the description)
<shadeslayer> get new theme>search
<ced_> Ox:  will do
<shadeslayer> !remap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remap
<shadeslayer> :(
<gernot> ah shit. i'm sorry, but i'll have to bug you guys by begging for help. i thought i could upgrade to kde 4.2 quick, but it encountered errors and fails. i should have waited for an opportunity where i would have more time. now, however, i would really appreciate help with getting back to 4.1. Please.
<shadeslayer> can somebody help me map some keys
<ghostcube> anyone can tell me how to get the plasma panel to opacity with compiz in 4.2 seems not working anymore
<OxDeadC0de> if in 4.1.x sudo apt-get install libkorundum4-ruby1.8 libqt4-ruby libqt4-ruby1.8    ;)
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.de/pics/screenshot3.1233145621.png
<ghostcube> this is a screenshot for oxyglass
<OxDeadC0de> I like oxyglass
<ghostcube> yeah not working here i get a bad blue plaxsma panel
<OxDeadC0de> hmm yeah the bar does that for me too now... but the popup applets are still transparent with compiz
<earle> shadeslayer: I'm now using the new, named ethernet connection; I'm not sure how that's going to help my lack of wireless.
<ced_> Ox: It works now ^^
<ghostcube> OxDeadC0de, yeah but wth should this be
<stdin> gernot: pastebin the errors
<OxDeadC0de> ghostcube I know I used it before, should be transparent
<jarco> shadeslayer: that option is not there ...
<OxDeadC0de> :|
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Heliodor> can kdenetworkmanager set static ips?
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: yes
<gernot> stdin: i can't, i'm in a virtual terminal. also even if i could i would really like to go back to 4.1 for now. i'll try to document those errors on the weekend then.
<shadeslayer> you have to edit the connection in Knetwork manager
<shadeslayer> earle: you want wifi??
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: ok, thanks, perhaps better than to use manual settings
<shadeslayer> or ethernet??
<ced_> OxdeadC0de: It works now, but it nags about permissions, and asks me to chmod, if i do, it says the dir doest exist.
<stdin> gernot: it'd be much quicker to fix the errors that try to downgrade (which would have more errors)
<ced_> doesnt*
<Heliodor> Damnit, cant get the nvidia drivers to work anymore!
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: best bet,set up a new ethernet connection
<shadeslayer> and use the static ip
<earle> shadeslayer: I was talking to ced_ about wireless.
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<stdin> gernot: if it's something like "trying to overwrite file ... which is also in package ..." then it's quite simple to fix
<earle> :)
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ cpufreq-selector right?
<shadeslayer> earle: whats this" shadeslayer: "Deactivate connection" only allows me to deactivate wireless."
<ced_> selector? It just says '/usr/bin/cpufreq-set'
<OxDeadC0de> k, (there's two of them, both part of the cpufreq package)
<gernot> stdin: there are conflicting packages (at least). what's the best way to do this? pipe the output of upgrade to a text file?
<earle> shadeslayer: I was replying to when you said "knetwork manager>deactivate eth0"
<gernot> and then see how far i can get with elinks and pastebin.. oh silly me
<shadeslayer> oh
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ apt-get install cpufrequtils , you'll also need a kernel module for your cpu (different one for amd and intel), and kernel modules for the governors
<OxDeadC0de> ced_ sec I'll find a website detailing setup
<ced_> OxdeadC0de: Thanks, will do.
<Heliodor> Damnit
<stdin> gernot: how are you upgrading? "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<gernot> stdin: yes
<stdin> gernot: does it immediately error out or does it ask you to continue?
<gernot> stdin: no it started to replace stuff, i set the mysql password. but somewhere along the line it encountered errors and stopped.
<gernot> stdin: i can run it again to have a closer look at the errors. i just came here hoping to undo it.
<stdin> gernot: if you do "sudo apt-get -f install" it should make it esaier to spot the errors
<stdin> gernot: it'd be difficult/impossible to undo it without knowing the errors anyway
<shadeslayer> please can anybody help me map some keys
<gernot> stdin: okay. and thank you for your time, by the way. i'll try to pipe the output to a text file since there's only so much i can see with this terminal resolution
<earle> Hm. Since 4.2, all my terminals start in ~/Documents by default. Where can I change that?
<gernot> stdin: you made a good guess there in the beginning: i do have "trying to overwrite ... which is also in package ..." errors
<jens5655> shadeslayer: have you checked in system settings>input action or ss>keyboard and mouse?
<shadeslayer> jens5655: theyre not working under any of those keyboards
<stdin> gernot: at the end of the output it should list the .deb files that caused the errors, just type "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i " and add the file names at the end (you can use tab completion to make it easier)
<shadeslayer> also one of them is more ton a bu
<shadeslayer> also one of them is more of a button
<stdin> gernot: then "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<earle> Huh. When I plug in my power cable I get two differently styled notifications at the same time :/
<stdin> earle: one is from guidance-power-manager and one from powerdevil
<earle> stdin: I figured something like that. I noticed powerdevil in system settings, but guidance is still running. Should I uninstall it?
<jens5655> shadeslayer:have you tried sys settings>regional & language and try to change keybord layout?
<shadeslayer> yess
<shadeslayer> wont work
<jens5655> okie, then im out of tips :(
<stdin> earle: you don't need to uninstall it, you can just close it for now (it's the battery icon in the system tray)
<stdin> earle: powerdevil may replace it in jaunty
<Heliodor> is the message "your starting without administrative rights" something to worrie about??
<earle> stdin: Cool. Thanks.
<gernot> stdin: thank you so much. it worked. it's kind of sad though that little oxygen icons can cause me so much trouble. thanks again!
<stdin> gernot: no problem, we'll get all the issues worked out by jaunty ;)
<ghostcube> OxDeadC0de, i have the problem fixed
<ghostcube> :)
<OxDeadC0de> how? :D
<ghostcube> <MoRpHeUz> ghostcube: try cleaning your cache (rm -rf $HOME/.kde/cache-machinename/kpc/plasma*)
<ghostcube> MoRpHeUz> ghostcube: after cleaning the cache you have to restart plasma
<ghostcube> :)
<OxDeadC0de> hmm, my panel is still blue after doing that
<fshbq> hello everybody,i am coming
<ghostcube> restart plasma Orbjinzo
<ghostcube> ups
<ghostcube> OxDeadC0de,
<OxDeadC0de> I did, kquitapp plasma && plasma
<ghostcube> and you cleaned the cache ?
<ghostcube> check the folder
<OxDeadC0de> yup
<ghostcube> if all is gone
<OxDeadC0de> just did it again, and cleaned the cache while plasma was quit even
<OxDeadC0de> ohhh need to remove machine with machine name duh
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> yeah thats just an example
<OxDeadC0de> bah, still not working though
<Heliodor> am i really supposed to use the kubuntu-experimental repository in the future for 4.2?
<OxDeadC0de> oh haha ghostcube, no wonder, I'm in nightly right now that's why
<ghostcube> hmm ok worked fine here
<ghostcube> :)
<earle> Heliodor: AIUI, until jaunty.
<Heliodor> earle: Then they change to 4.3 dev instead?
<earle> I'm no expert, this is just what I picked up yesterday :-)
<earle> I'm sure somebody here is more knowledgeable about release schedules
<Heliodor> earle: Hehe, good enough for me :)
<agustinvinao> Buenas, alguien sabe como crear un USB booteable de Windows en Ubuntu?
<ced_> http://pendrivelinux.com
<earle> Eek, Exposé! I wasn't expecting that to happen.
<ced_> Thats what i used to install kUbuntu on my EEEpc (without cd drive)
<OxDeadC0de> hey what do you know ghostcube, it worked, but I accidentially did an rm -rf $HOME/.kde-neon/cache-machinename/kpc/plasma * (notice the space...) from me ~/.kde/ dir.. so I erased all my non-nightly kde settings hah
<ghostcube> oha
<agustinvinao> i need to create an USB boot with windows, from my ubuntu SO
<ghostcube> thats not good
<agustinvinao> any of you know how do that?
<OxDeadC0de> haha won't hurt anything, just lost a bookmark to myspace *zomg*
<ghostcube> ok then :) sounds not so bad
<ct529> I cannot start eclipse .... I installed 3.4.0 + openjdk ....
<shadeslayer> can someone point me to a link to remap keys in 8.10
<shadeslayer> pleasee
<Heliodor> What is best OpenGL or Xrender ?
<Heliodor> remap keys?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> fn+F3
<shadeslayer> to get it to display the battery icon
<shadeslayer> or status of battery
<Heliodor> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354969.html
<Heliodor> xrender was really slow
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: thats a function key
<shadeslayer> how do i remap it to launch an appp
<Heliodor> think you need an application launcher
<shadeslayer> like??
<shadeslayer> its basically a dell quick set function
<Heliodor> keyboard ninja
<shadeslayer> command line install??
<jarco> hello all i have a question (again): How do you start compiz settings thingie on kde when u installed compiz?
<shadeslayer> jarco: compiz doesnt run
<shadeslayer> on KDE
<shadeslayer> or thats what i heard
<jarco> whoa
<shadeslayer> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jarco> this channel told me different before :S
<shadeslayer> look at that
<jarco> i installed it already :p
<simca> jarco: ccsm  (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<shadeslayer> hehe looks like im wrong
<jarco> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099093.0
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: anyard ninja idea on keybo
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: any idea on keyboard ninja
<shadeslayer> !keyboard ninja
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard ninja
<shadeslayer> :P
<jarco> thx simca
<jarco> right what i needed
<shadeslayer> anybody who has some experienard ninjace with keybo
<simca> how is not all kde4.2 packages are built in jaunty, but https://launchpad.net/+builds says i386 0 builds waiting in queue?
<shadeslayer> anybody who has some experience with keyboard nnja
<thomas_> I enabled expirmental packages to use 4.2, now that 4.2 is out I'd like to remove all the expirmental packages.  I see how to disable the ppa reppo, in synaptic, but not how to switch any left over packages to the main version.
<shadeslayer> hey how do i restart X in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> i cant enable desktop effects
<hellsing> ctrl+alt+return
<q_> press CTRL +ALT+ BACKSPACE
<sanderson> Are there log files of kde-startup-process? Mine (kubuntu jaunty on macbook white) don't start.
<shadeslayer> ok i still need help with Fn+F3
<shadeslayer> and the wireless device finder
<FrauHansen> hello. can anybody tell me if the problem koffice 2.0 beta 5 vs. kde 4.2rc1 is solved in 4.2final? there were some incompatible packages...
<shadeslayer> FrauHansen: i think not
<shadeslayer> tledhe site still says that those packages must NOT be instal
<shadeslayer> *installed
<shadeslayer> *the
<shadeslayer> ok i still need help with Fn+F3
<shadeslayer> and the wireless device finder
<FrauHansen> shadeslayer, ok thank you. I will not install it then...lets hope beta 6 will come soon :)
<bobleny> Hi, does anyone know of an issue where th installed version of a program is different from the version that adept claims is installed?
<ced_> reinstall it?
<wers> how do i sync kontact calendar with google calendar? :D
<reinhold> Is it save to upgrade an office machine from kde 4.1.3 (plain intrepid packages) to kde 4.2 packages?
<wers> is there a keybind for show desktop?
<bobleny> I completely screwed up.... I figured it out. Thanks for your help though.
<thomas_> reinhold: I'm not sure, I upgraded to 4.2 and now I can't the plasma-addons pack to install
<thomas_> so if you need those, you might have a problem
<patmanpato> whats the name of the updater tool that sits in the system tray? it keeps disappearing on me...
<thomas_> However, in my case, I installed the rc version, but now I don't know how to make sure that all the expirmental packages are gone, and I've gotten no help here
<sandGorgon> hi guys... need some help - I want to install KDE 4.2 from Ubuntu 8.10 - not Kubuntu. How do I do this: all the help i read on the night ask to install "kde-nightly"
<reinhold> thomas_: No, I don't need plasma at all (I'm really looking forward to hiding the panel again, so I have more desktop space available). all I need are the usual office applications in a scientific desktop: kmail, korganizer, konqueror (file+web), okular, kile, good printing support for theses and other term papers etc.
<JontheEchidna> sandGorgon: check out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<jarco> i accedently removed the system digital clock. When i try to add it as a widget i have a problem ... .. ecerywhere i click on the toolbar i get a little calendar popping up. Any suggestions?
<reinhold> sandGorgon: Ubuntu 8.10 and kubuntu use the same packages, just the initial set of packages is different...
<Heliodor> Hellu.
<Heliodor> What happened to krunner?
<flithm> hey everyone... just testing out kde4.2 here... really awesome so far.  Only one catch though, gtk based java apps no longer work for me.  In fact they don't even work in gnome unless I run gdm as opposed to kdm -- and for some reason if I use gdm I can't log into kde 4 (just hangs)... anyone have any ideas for me?
<Heliodor> no worries, i found it
<JohnFlux> Heliodor: It became Alive.
<ced_> It ran away.
<Heliodor> Alive?
<ced_> *pahdun-tsss....*
<JohnFlux> flithm: hmm, what if you disable desktop effects?
<JohnFlux> flithm: All I can think of is that they are going through opengl or something
<drblood> whats the command to join 2 IRC servers at once
<flithm> JohnFlux: tried that, same thing.  remember the same thing happens if I try to run them in gnome (no compiz) with kdm as the login manager.  If I use gdm it works fine.  very bizarre... there must be some sort of process running that gdm launches that kdm does not?  I tried gnome-settings-daemon but that's not it
<sandGorgon> JontheEchidna: i checked the page and added the software sources list accordingly. do i now install "kde-nightly" ?
<JohnFlux> flithm: very bizare
<flithm> JohnFlux: totally!
<Heliodor> Umm....
<Heliodor> is there no tool to mount my harddrives?
<shadeslayer> im gonna gow insane anytime no
<JontheEchidna> sanderson: nope, kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> im gonna go insane anytime now
<jarco> how can i compile a theme as discribed here? http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=9
<JontheEchidna> kde-nightly is a different service provided by a different repository
<JohnFlux> Heliodor: I got a computer icon thing in the systray
<Captain_Haddock> Just finished installed KDE 4.2... any idea what the deal is with widgets like showdesktop? Adding it creates an "unknown widget" with the message "Could not find requested component: showdesktop"
<sandGorgon> JontheEchidna: alrighty.. thanks
<JohnFlux> Heliodor: If I click on that, it shows me unmounted harddisks
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<Heliodor> JohnFlux: Hmm, i dont seem to have that.
<shadeslayer> im begging you people
<Captain_Haddock> shadeslayer: what's the problem?
<conferen34> hi greentings from Brazil. Is there an app to convert avi do dvd?
<shadeslayer> i need to map some keys
<shadeslayer> like Fn+F3 to dis meterplay my battery
<shadeslayer> like Fn+F3 to display my battery meter
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: that's what's driving you insane?
<shadeslayer> and a wireless network switch to display wifi networks
<Captain_Haddock> version?
<shadeslayer> no response
<shadeslayer> for about 2 hours
<shadeslayer> been on ##windows,#ubuntu,#hardware
<Captain_Haddock> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shadeslayer> zip
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: looked in system settings?
<shadeslayer> yes
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: and?
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: there's a keyboard shortcuts thing there
<shadeslayer> none of the keyboard layouts  work for me
<Heliodor> Umm... i dont have the "disks and harddrives" config in system settings either
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: I mean, add a shortcut?
<shadeslayer> for the battery meter
<shadeslayer> nothing there
<shadeslayer> no shortcut for battery meter and wireless
<unanxbt> How can I install kde 4.2 in my ubuntu interprid?
<shadeslayer> btw my keyboard goes beserk too
<Heliodor> Ah... dolphin is the shit
<shadeslayer> unanxbt: www.kde.org
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: konqureor is shittier
<shadeslayer> :P
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, i followed that and added the repo but it is not told there that whether I have install kubuntu-desktop package of kde package or some else!
<sandGorgon> unanxbt: go to  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 - add the software repositories and then do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: shittier?
<shadeslayer> more shitty
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: you mean better? :)
<unanxbt> sanderson, will it install kde 4.2? how can i confirm?
<shadeslayer> i mean worse
<ryanv> what is the apt source entry that I need to pick up kde 4.2 in kubuntu?  is it this?  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<thomas__> im using fglrx and get some corruptions while a menu (example from kickoff) gets opened, is this normal or is there some workaround?
<ryanv> oops nvrmnd - thx sandgorgon
<sandGorgon> unanxbt: that is the latest "release", so yes u should get it
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux,Captain_Haddock any idea??
<unanxbt> sandGorgon, ok, thanks
<JohnFlux> shadeslayer: google?
<shadeslayer> no go
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , once instaaled , check 'about kde' in konqueror
<shadeslayer> havent found a thing
<Marfi> anyone know where to get the new stable 4.2? =)
<Captain_Haddock> no idea
<shadeslayer> JohnFlve for quicksetnatiux: any idea if dell have a linux alter
<shadeslayer> see my keyboard went beserk
<shadeslayer> hehe
<unanxbt> BlueEagle, woof!! so there isn't any way for prior confirmation? :)
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: I just updated adept after adding the repo and it offered me the updates
<noaXess> hi all
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: so you dont use either of dolphin or conq?
<shadeslayer> JohnFlux: any idea if dell have a linux alternative for quickset
<shadeslayer> Heliodor: i use firefox and dolphin
<noaXess> is there any information about kpowersave for kde4? now, it's kde3 based.. yes it can be installed in kde4, just wondering if there is a plan fpr a kde4 version
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, but i am using ubuntu so package manager is not offering me to install kde
<shadeslayer> cant find an alternative for dolphin
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , it's under the toolbar help option
<Marfi> unanxbt, to install ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: not sure.. just run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and sudo apt-get upgrade following that.
<SAZ> Hello
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<shadeslayer> looks like ill have to live with it
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: ah, me 2, dont like conq
<shadeslayer> :(
<Heliodor> shadeslayer: i dont think dolphin is that bad
 * Captain_Haddock dislikes Dolphin very much.
<unanxbt> I heard that there is an option of "force version" that will let you choose but here in my synaptic this option is dull
<Captain_Haddock> Konq > Dolphin
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: try using the commandline
<shadeslayer> even though xevodes give's me scan c
<carpii> how do i bring up task manager. My prev 8.04 install i could use CTRL/ALT/DEL
<shadeslayer> aarrrrggghhhhhhhhh
<Marfi> carpii, system > admin > task manager
<Captain_Haddock> carpii: ctrl + esc perhaps
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , you'll find the source repository here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive then choose Intrepid at the Display sources.list entries for: option
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, i prefer command line installation but how can i force to use ppa repo?
 * shadeslayer flings curses at the keyboard list development team
<Heliodor> Captain_Haddock: dolphin is NOT conq..
<shadeslayer> if they exsist
<SAZ> I'm trying to install kde 4.2 from ppa kubuntu-experimental. If I try to run apt-get upgrade, I get a "size mismatch" error on package libpcre3_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb. Is there any known workaround for this?
<carpii> ctrl + esc worked, thanks
<Captain_Haddock> Heliodor: Konqueror is also a file manager... I don't use it as a browser.
<unanxbt> BlueEagle, yes, i have already added this repo and also updated the source
<Heliodor> Captain_Haddock: yes i know, but they are not the same
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: they have every dell keyboard on that list
<shadeslayer> just not mine
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , my nick is BluesKaj , not the other guy :)
<shadeslayer> if DaSkreech were here,he would have known what to do
<Captain_Haddock> Heliodor: yes.. which is why I said that Konq > dolphin
<unanxbt> BluesKaj, oh sorry ;)
<shadeslayer> brb
<Captain_Haddock> i.e., dolphin still sucks quite badly
<unanxbt> BluesKaj, so you are closely watching the chat and not like me (a lazy person) :)
<BluesKaj> the only reason i use dolphin is to access my windows partition
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: what happens when you run apt-get upgrade?
<Captain_Haddock> and do you already have an older version of kde installed?
<Marfi> SAZ, im installing it right now...so if it kicks back an error, ill let ya know. =)
<shadeslayer> BTW whats the shortcut for enabling desktop effects
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, i run sudo apt-get update and the database is updated now i want to confirm the kde version before installation cuse its 200+MB and i dont want to wast that much time for downloading a inferior version :)
<Marfi> SAZ, oh, i know. search for that file that gave you problems, and delete it. apt will re-download it
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , so why can't you upgrade to 4.2 ?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I only have to use it when I mount something via the device manager
<unanxbt> BluesKaj, how can i upgrade to 4.2?
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: and you are in gnome now? no older KDE installed?
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, yes
<Marfi> unanxbt, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Marfi> that should be placed as the topic, because everyone is going to ask. ;)
<unanxbt> Marfi, we discussed it many minutes ago :)
<Captain_Haddock> Marfi: he's got that added... he wants to know which version of KDE he's going to be installing
<Marfi> ah, ok
<unanxbt> now i just have to run one command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but i am looking for version confirmation
<Marfi> unanxbt, do sudo apt-get update first
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: when you run update, you should be able to see the ppa repository.. if that's there, then there should be no reason why an older version will be installed.
<Marfi> then it will
<bobleny> Hi, I have another question if you don't mind.... How do I disable the launch feed back in 8.04? Didn't there used to be a button in system settings for that?
<SAZ> Marfi: Thanks. I will give it a try.
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: you should be able to confirm the version in synaptic after you run the update.
<unanxbt> it means that now there is no other way than "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"? :)
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, kubuntu-desktop version 1.101
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: how about something like kdebase?
<simca> unanxbt: maybe use the -u option of apt-get ( Show upgraded packages; Print out a list of all packages that are to be upgraded)
<romeo_> ciao
<unanxbt> Captain_Haddock, yes, kdebase is 4.2,
<Captain_Haddock> unanxbt: well that's it then.
<unanxbt> simca, lemme check it
<simca> or -s which is simulate
<Captain_Haddock> you can also use sudo apt-cache showpkg kdebase etc.
<jarco> is ther eno option in kmail to leave emails on the server?
<shadeslayer> can i rant??
<shadeslayer> :)
<unanxbt> ok friends! atlast download started :)
<Marfi> unanxbt, im just finishing up the installs on this end. ;)
<Marfi> shadeslayer, about?
<unanxbt> Whats your average download speed?
<shadeslayer> about 2 of my keys not working
<Marfi> i was going about 300kb/s
<shadeslayer> Fn+F3 and a wireless button
<Marfi> hit 800-900 at my house
<unanxbt> mine is 70KB/sec
<Marfi> shadeslayer, do a search for your computer + key bindings
<shadeslayer> 19KBps :(
<bernhard> 141mb updates, you crazy xD
<unanxbt> i have a laptop hp dv5 which has finger print login option, how can i enable this option in ubuntu (8.10)?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> nothing
<SAZ> My problem still exists. Here is the error I get: "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcre3_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb  Size mismatch"
<shadeslayer> unanxbt: youll need an extra softwaer
<shadeslayer> *re
<SAZ> apt-get update doesn't fix it.
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, which software?
<shadeslayer> dont remeber the name
<SAZ> The same goes for apt-get update --fix-missing...
<shadeslayer> !fingerprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint
<shadeslayer> !finger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finger
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its out there somewhere
<unanxbt> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<unanxbt> :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> i saw it somewhere for my XPS
<unanxbt> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadeslayer> sont remeber where,coz i dont use it
<shadeslayer> *saw
<unanxbt> xps? what that?
<shadeslayer> XPS M1530
<shadeslayer> unanxbt: you too??
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, me what?
<shadeslayer> XPS user??
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg
<shadeslayer> bye
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, u mean win xp?
<shadeslayer> no i mean an XPS M1530 notebook
<shadeslayer> :P
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, no, i have hp dv5 came with vista and a good option of finger print, other things like vista sucks :)
<BluesKaj> unanxbt , did you sudo apt-get update , after adding the ppa sources ?
<unanxbt> BluesKaj, yes, did and now downloading is going on
<BluesKaj> ok, unanxbt
<unanxbt> Is it possible that i put quota on login time of my users, like i want my users to use ubuntu a total of only 10 hours in a week and not more, how can i do that?
<unanxbt> hard question?
<thomas_> unanxbt: my guess is, write a shell script
<unanxbt> thomas_, hmm, can you give any idea?
<thomas_> http://www.91courtstreet.net/wordpress/2008/02/03/how-to-limit-daily-desktop-usage-in-ubuntu/
<uten> hey ppl
<thomas_> This is daily, I'm guessing you could modify to weekly
<uten> kde4.2 upgrade question
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<uten> I followed the release notes here:http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<uten> but after restarting x, still not kde4.2
<unanxbt> thomas_, thanks a lot, lemme check it
<Creap> Hi. I only have Ubuntu Intrepid installed, not Kubuntu or KDE, but want to try out KDE4.2. Will it be sufficient to add the kubuntu-experimental reps and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<thomas_> unanxbt: a comment said "...timeoutd in the repos as well."
<BluesKaj> Creap , yeah , that should work, after you do a sudoa pt-get update , first
<aljosa> where can i find kubuntu-experimental key/gpg for apt?
<Creap> ok thanks, will try
<BluesKaj> err sudo
<unanxbt> thomas_, i am also reading the link you gave and its a good one
<shadeslayer> back
<shadeslayer> yeah fprint
<shadeslayer> thats the one
<stdin> aljosa: read the link in the topic, it has instructions
<thomas_> unanxbt: let me know if you get it to work, I may want to limit myself to 16 hours a day ;-)
<shadeslayer> thomas_: 16 hours :O
<shadeslayer> oh he left
<shadeslayer> :P
<unanxbt> thomas_, i read it but i will practice it after 3 or 4 hours on other computer which is shared :)
<Guest53082> how do i disable panel tooltips on kde4.2?
<uten> so yeh, as I said i followed the instructions on the kubuntu 4.2 release guide
<uten> and it downloaded all the packages
<uten> and still nothing
<uten> jus 4.1
<shadeslayer> 15 min to KDE 4.2,standing by ;)
<uten> anyone?
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, did u check the link?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<unanxbt> uten, yes, what are you asking?
<shadeslayer> fprint iss the one
<unanxbt> shadeslayer, now remember :)
<uten> unanxbt: how do I force it to use the 4.2 packages
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jury> how install ATI radeon drivers for integred gpu x1100?
<uten> because I have restarted x several times and it doesnt use them
<shadeslayer> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unanxbt> uten, first add the repo; deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<sigma_> how do i disable panel tooltips in kde4.2? 4.1 had a option but i dont see it in 4.2
<shadeslayer> !ati|jury
<ubottu> jury: please see above
<unanxbt> uten, then sudo apt-get update
<student8> Howdy,  To be the safe side I installed Kubuntu in safe graphics mode and I think it stuck after installation.  How do I get regular resolution back?
<jury> )
<uten> unanxbt: i did sudo apt-get and upgrade, and restarted x and nothing
<jury> thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<bobleny> Does anyone know how to disable the launch feed back in 8.04? Didn't there used to be a button in system settings for that?
<bobleny> Nobody knows!?
<progmanos> how can i use google gadgets in kde 4.2?
<shadeslayer> progmanos: wine
<shadeslayer> maybe
<progmanos> bobleny, i'm not sure how to do that
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<progmanos> shadeslayer: it's supposed to work with plasma
<shadeslayer> oohh
<shadeslayer> then ill like to learn that too
<shadeslayer> BTW why is my notebook heating up so much in linux
<shadeslayer> i dont even have desktop effects enabled
<blahjake> shadeslayer: macbook by chance?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> XPS M1530
<KRF> shadeslayer, no problems here with that nb
<KRF> run htop and check what occupies the CPU
<shadeslayer> KRF: maybe im updating thats why
<shadeslayer> KRF: any problems with the keyboard??
<KRF> nope
<urbinek> hi
<bobleny> Could someone atleast tell me how to revert back to an older version amarok?
<shadeslayer> my kerdcursor kjumpsyboa
<shadeslayer> like above
<shadeslayer> see it goes beserk
<shadeslayer> which keyboard layout do you have??
<KRF> hm? maybe your striking the touchpad
<shadeslayer> no
<urbinek> Anyone knows wil be kubuntu with kde 4.2 ? or i must upgrade it from 4.1
<shadeslayer> KRF: whats your keyboard layout??
<shadeslayer> in regional settings
<KRF> german layout, qwertz
<KRF> but thats irrelevant
<Unksi> urbinek: jaunty will have 4.2, but you can have it on intrepid with an unofficial ppa repo as well
<KRF> urbinek, check kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> KRF: and does Fn+F3 work??
<KRF> shadeslayer, no!!!!!111
<urbinek> Unksi: when will be official release of jaunty ?
<Unksi> urbinek: april
<shadeslayer> yeah,thought that was coming :)
<shadeslayer> and neither does the wireless catcher
<KRF> i dont know what its good for anyway
<urbinek> Unksi: arigatou gozaimas :)
<Unksi> yw
<urbinek> and one more, i've got problem wiith alsa
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> 2min to update,standing by
<urbinek> it looks like it doesn't see my sound card
<urbinek> i dont have any idea what's going on
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> does intrepid include kde 3 ?
<shadeslayer> no
<Unksi> gribouille: no, hardy does
<shadeslayer> 4.1
<shadeslayer> !interpid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jarco> how can i compile a theme as discribed here? http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=9
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu,UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> shouldnt it be Kubuntu??
<urbinek> look > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6632186
<gribouille> so, there is no way to have kde 3 on intrepid ?
<shadeslayer> 10,9,8....
<faileas> shadeslayer: its just a matter of deskkktop
<Unksi> gribouille: ive heard theres an unofficial repo somewhere, no idea how well it works
<shadeslayer> houston we have an upgrade
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<gribouille> but kde 4.1 sux
<BluesKaj> gribouille, yes thereis but it has to be installed during the OS install ...do a google-linux: kde3 with Intrepid
<shadeslayer> gribouille: use KDE 4.2
<urbinek> gribelu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Unksi> gribouille: kde 4.2 got released yesterday, theres a repo for intrepid alreaddy
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<shadeslayer> oh the guy with ubuntu
<crispy--> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> did he get KDE btw??
<gribouille> BluesKaj, you mean it can't be installedafterwards ?
<crispy--> time to update bot!  :D
<crispy--> Unksi: got more info on that repo?
<bobleny> I don't like KDE4....
<Unksi> crispy--: theres info on it at http://kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> gribouille, it might be possible , check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<urbinek> so nobody knows how to fix this ?
<gribouille> it's really a shame that kde 3 isn't available anymore. kde 4 has been released only one year ago, and hasn't been a success yet
<bobleny> Hopefully the full release of KDE4 will be a thousand times better than the current....
<urbinek> gribelu: kde3 is avaible in kubuntu 8.10+
<BluesKaj> dunno gribouille, but I think uninstalling kde-desktop first, if kde4 is installed
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-desktop
<bobleny> I'm gonna go and install gentoo....
<siekacz> hi
<BluesKaj> gribouille, did you see the URL I posted ?
<siekacz> i've just installed KDE 4.2 from kubuntu-experimental repo
<gribouille> BluesKaj, yes I did, but it doesn't seem very simple to install kde 3 on intrepid
<admin_> Hey, is there any way to upgrade 4.1 to 4.2 on kubuntu, what repo would I use since I have hardy
<siekacz> and strigi does not work
<siekacz> bartosz@bartosz-desktop:~$ strigidaemon
<siekacz> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<siekacz> ASSERT: "d" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.2.0/kdecore/kernel/kcomponentdata.cpp, line 191
<siekacz> Aborted
<gribouille> kde 4.2 won't be available on hardy, right ?
<siekacz> gribouille: no
<admin_> gribouille: i'm trying to figure that out :/
<Tm_T> gribouille: atleast not yet
<admin_> aww really?
<faileas> gribouille: maybe through experimental repos
<philipp> I do not have a folder view applet. How can I install it?
<gribouille> it doesn't mind, kde 4.1 sucks on hardy anyway
<siekacz> but you can try to install intrepid packages
<Tm_T> siekacz: not recommended
 * faileas uses 4.2 on intrepid, its pretty good
<BluesKaj> faileas, yeah it's much better now
<siekacz> how to repair strigi?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: even better in 4.3 (;)
<philipp> How can I install the folderview applet
<BluesKaj> Tm_T ...are you trying 4.3 ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: using, developing
<siekacz> philipp: hmm... it is plasma-extragear
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: well, 4.3-series
<siekacz> package
<faileas> BluesKaj: ya, i'm using the experimental repo... and its excellent
<BluesKaj> faileas , 4.2 should be in the multiverse/universe soon , so we can drop the experimental
<siekacz> i'm very excited about 4.4, 4.5 - they will fight with Windows 7
<khalidmian> what is 4.4 /4.5
<siekacz> KDE 4.4/4.5
<khalidmian> ah
<philipp> siekacz, there is no plasma-extragear
<BluesKaj> W7 , is ok so far but a bit boring ...nice eye candy to some
<khalidmian> windows 7 sucks anyways i tried the beta
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<faileas> BluesKaj: ya
<faileas> XD
<Tm_T> FYI (;)
<BluesKaj> khalidmian, wel to each his own :)
<faileas> BluesKaj: windows 7 is what vista shoulda been IMO ;p
<siekacz> philipp: i don't what exactly is the name of this package
<siekacz> *don't know
<khalidmian> i need some good repositories for kubuntu - any recommended
<philipp> so how can I find it?
<Tm_T> khalidmian: official repositories are good
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: agree- i bored of Windows
<siekacz> look for plasma packages
<siekacz> in repo
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<faileas> khalidmian: depends on what you need. i just add official (fastest one adapt finds) + medibuntu + some app specific ones
<khalidmian> faileas: that sounds about what i need
<step> hi, I am trying to upgrade to kde 4.2 but I can not get past the kdelibs5-data conflict with kdelibs-data about some/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/launchpad.png
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , if you want kde 4.2 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive
<faileas> i think on mine, i have kde experimental, virtualbox and winff's ppa
 * faileas recommends that wholeheartedly
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: have 4.2 already
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> you asked :)
<step> can any of you take a look at this http://pastebin.com/d61b52332
<step> its about kdelibs5-data conflict
<step> update stops and there is no kde 4.2 nor KDE 3.5
<step> any comments on this?
<Unksi> step: do dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/package.deb (or whatever the actual path was)
<student0a> Hi.  I run a computer lab and just to save time I installed kubuntu 8.10 with safe graphics mode.  My problem is that on monitors I know support higher resolutions I'm stuck with 600x800 afterwards, making programs unusable in some cases.  any suggestions.
<Unksi> with sudo, of course
<student0a> There's plenty of how to's on entering safe graphics mode, none on getting out
<step> Unksi: lets see what happens
<OxDeadC0de> Unksi what kind of video cards do they have? You should be able to safely use "vesa" in xorg.conf and get alright resolutions
<OxDeadC0de> but with vesa the rendering will be slower and might not do 3d at all.
<Unksi> step: i had that very same problem and that fixed it for me, hope i remembered the switches right :)
<BluesKaj> step, are you running kde 4.1 , right now ?
<david_> im having the same problem
<OxDeadC0de> er student0a I'm sorry unksi, got names mixed up
<Unksi> :)
<student0a> Yes I am
<step> Unksi: result is : http://pastebin.com/m107bc728
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: any reason behind my inability to view other ppls cam on yahoo plugin for kopete?
<step> BluesKaj: no I am not
<OxDeadC0de> student0a see what i said to unksi just above
<Unksi> step: looks like its fixed now, just run upgrade again now
<OxDeadC0de> student0a what video cards do you have, the "problem" lies in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<student0a> let me check
<david_> is kde 4.1 unstable?
<Unksi> david_: has been marked as stable since end of july
<david_> Unksi:
<david_> Unksi: any reason y it wont let me download the proprietary ati graphics driver?
<BluesKaj> khalidmian, i'm not familiar with cams or yahoo chat on kopete , ..sorry
<Unksi> david_: could be just about anything,  do you see any errors?
<david_> Unksi:  yup
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: can i add more clocks other then local to kubuntu in taskbar
<Unksi> david_: which are?
<BluesKaj> step, maybe a look at your sources.list may tell us something
<zeltak> hi
<khalidmian> nevermind that question
<BluesKaj> yes khalidmian ,look in the add widgets options
<zeltak> can anyone helpa bit? i installed kdenlive a few weeks ago and it messed up all video settings (all videos are blue)... i know it has to do with ffmpeg from the kdenlive PPA
<zeltak> can anyone help me get rid of all traces?
<zeltak> i cant seem to do it myself
<Raylz> ive upgraded to kde 4.2 and still have this graphic bugs in the systray
<Raylz> running acer aspire one 110L and intel graphics chip
<david_> is there a way to look and see if i have a graphics driver allready installed?
<BluesKaj> step, also you're trying a force overwrite , with the wrong repos from what i can see
<student0a> um sorry, my lab flipped a breaker, say again oxdeadc0de.  (btw your name reminds me of some friends Cult of the dead cow)
<neothecat> good morning.  is there a way i can have kmail just check for new mail in my IMAP "Inbox" instead of every single folder?
<earle> Hurrah, desktop effects have completely stopped working.
<step> BluesKaj: how can I fix this?
<student0a> I think you essentially said, see what graphics card I have, that probably my problem and the solution will lie in researching the right xorg configuration.  Am I right?
<Raylz> fkx
<Raylz> fixed it http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170283
<Ahmuck> in kde 3.x, i was able to place icons in the taskbar, making the taskbar transparent.  how do i set icons in the taskbar in kde 4.x
<BluesKaj> zeltak, it's best to compile ffmpeg from source if you're running intrepeid , some of the repos are carrying diff versions of ffmpeg that are broken , the unstripped ones are recommended IMO .Read this tutorial on installing the dependencies that work
<shadeslayer> BTW ho do i check what version of KDE i have??
<zeltak> thx BluesKaj: , which guide is that?
<BluesKaj> step , post your sources.list , so we can have a look
<BluesKaj> zeltak, it's from launchpad
<lakis1982> i installed kde 4.2 on my kubuntu 8.10 ..  does anyone know how can i install google gadgets beccause i cant .....
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, open konq/help/about kde
<shadeslayer> uh konqueror :P
<step> BlueEagle: i followed this instruction  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<zeltak> i will but BluesKaj how do i first get rid of all ffmpeg parts? i apt-get removed it but i still have lots of ffmpeg stuff like gstream ffmpeg etc..
<BluesKaj> zeltak, use adept or synaptic to remove all ffmpegs
<zeltak> k
<zeltak> thx
<step> <BluesKaj> step , post your sources.list , so we can have a look -  I have never used ubuntu so I have no idea where it is (it is not as simple as in gentoo)
<BluesKaj> step. you posted your errors on pastebin , do the same for your soources.list . alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , copy and paste the text to pastebin
<shadeslayer> no terminal line
<earle> Ugh, I managed to get desktop effects to switch back on in system settings, but now nothing's happening at all.
<earle> This needs work :P
<wesley__> Is the hard disk drive spinning?  what would they mean?
<step> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/d1e2847fc
<shadeslayer> earle: ubuntu with KDE??
<wesley__> Yes it makes thicking sound but thats because its broken
<earle> shadeslayer: Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> stille searching for the version
<shadeslayer> *still
<wesley__> Are you experiencing bad sectors, clusters or partitioning errors?  should i fill in no? because i didnt have such problems when it worked
<HerrHut> how do i have to configure konversation when i want to join on EUirc??
<earle> Aha, alt-shift-F12 got the effects back.
<patmanpato> i added the source listed on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ,     and then ran 'apt-get upgrade' , however when i restarted, it still boots up saying "kde 4.1" :S is there a way to check what version of kde is actually running?
<bentob0x> every time I startup my machine, I have ARK starting up and when I close it, it crashes
<wesley__> yes help or about kde
<wesley__> i am running 4.2
<bentob0x> and every time I reboot it's the same
<bentob0x> KDE 4.2 too
<step> BluesKaj: is the sources.list OK?
<Heliodor> What is akonadi?
<step> Heliodor: no one knows
<Heliodor> step: ?
<patmanpato> ah... help > about kde is reporting 4.1.2 ,  i would have thought apt-get upgrade would  upgrade to 4.2 after adding that source?
<Heliodor> step: No one knows what an kde app is?
<mefisto__> patmanpato: did you apt-get update before apt-get upgrade?
<step> Heliodor: Akonadi is an extensible cross-desktop storage service for personal information (google)
<siekacz> Heliodor: i'm not sure, but it is something to manage personal data(mail, callendar, etc)
<wesley__> Warranty will be voided if the hard disk drive is not shipped in protective packaging. See the packaging guidelines for information on how to package and return Hitachi hard disk drives.  is that expensive ?
<Heliodor> siekacz: Uh... okay. Seem quite resource intensive
<patmanpato> mefisto__: nope, i'll try that now :)
<khalidmian> what is virtual box?
<siekacz> my problem with strigi is so annoing... :/
<BluesKaj> step, first you must uncomment (delete the # infront of the debs source urls), except the cdrom ,then add these sources :deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main , deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main,  then save the file , sudo apt-get update .  Install kde 4.2
<khalidmian> what is virtual box?
<BluesKaj> step , sudo apt-get update should do it
<SlimeyPete> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<khalidmian> eh what does virtual box do
<patmanpato> ah, i did the equivalent with the adept gui tool, enabled all the sources, and then did apt-get update, and now im using the adept updater gui tool to do the upgrade, should be ok right?
<SlimeyPete> khalidmian: it provides a fake PC within your PC, allowing you to run one OS inside another (e.g. run Windows inside Linux)
<patmanpato> i just downloaded 200mb of updates, now its downloading another 200 :P
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , read the url ubottu posts
<agustinvinao> any know how to create a pendrive with windows in ubuntu?
<faileas> agustinvinao: not really, unless the bartpe builder runs on wine
<shadeslayer> how do i install amarok 2??
<shadeslayer> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<shadeslayer> 1.4 huh
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<shadeslayer> this does not work
<shadeslayer> and neither this
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<step> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get update just gets the lists
<techbw> hi all, looking for a way to install kubuntu on a laptop that does not have a cdrom, nor a stiffy drive, it does not have the option to boot from usb, I can however connect a cdrom and access cd's in windows, but it uses a pcmcia cdrom controler, so can't boot from it.  Is there still a way for me to install kubuntu?
<faileas> techbw: got network?
<faileas> as in a wired, ethernet connection
<techbw> yeah, it's got wireless, no ethernet though
<faileas> could try unetbootin
<techbw> wireless via pcmcia
<faileas> then make it boot into a live cd mode
<step> BluesKaj and "upgrade" gives me "The following packages have been kept back:" that are  KDE 4.2
<faileas> then isntall from there
<techbw> faileas: how can I make it boot via wireless network? no option in bios for network booting?
<faileas> techbw: no need to
<patmanpato> lol stiffy drive
<faileas> unetbootin will download an ISO, then boot from it
<step> BluesKaj: kde 3.5 got fracked so I need to get this update done in shell
<techbw> still a problem, as I can't boot from cd, usb, network, or stiffy
<SlimeyPete> wth is a "stiffy"? O.o
<SlimeyPete> USB stick?
<techbw> can't boot from usb either no option in bios
<techbw> cdrom is a pcmcia, type so can't boot from it either
<SlimeyPete> does it have a floppy drive?
<SlimeyPete> ohh
<SlimeyPete> is that what you mean by "stiffy"?
<techbw> nope
<carpii> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&v=3oGFogwcx-E
<carpii> have fun
<SlimeyPete> techbw: I suppose you could use wubi, though from what I hear that's not an ideal solution
<techbw> what is wubi?
<SlimeyPete> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ganymede> did anyone else get dpkg-type errors while trying to upgrade to 4.2 using the repo in the topic? i got some sort of "couldn't not overwrite kcm_fonts because it is also owned by kdeworkspace-bin" or something, and now i have a somewhat borked desktop, can't run kwin so it's hard for me to paste the message anywhere
<olewolf> ganymede: I just upgraded to 4.2, and I didn't see any such error.
<techbw> will it format the drive, I don't want windows on that laptop, and it is winME for that matter, so even worse than xp
<ganymede> olewolf, from kde 4.1.4?
<olewolf> ganymede: Granted, no. It was from 4.2 RC, which in turn was from 4.2 beta.
<Happyness> hi, need some help.
<Tm_T> !ot | carpii
<ubottu> carpii: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<olewolf> ganymede: However, I didn't see any such errors even when I upgraded to the beta.
<Happyness> I switched to version 4.2 stable last day and just like that I cannot access my NTFS drives anymore. t just says permission denied.
<SlimeyPete> techbw: I don't think it will, no. I'm not sure though as I have never used it.
<ganymede> maybe i'll try to clear all of kde and start again because maybe a different package owns this file since 4.1.4
<ganymede> bbl
<Happyness> Does anyone recognize this problem?
<faileas> techbw: how big a hard drive?
<techbw> It is 30Gb
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> and ram?
<khalidmian> i cant seem to find vol control for spdif or digital out in kmix can anyone help/assist im a newbie
<techbw> 192 I think cpu 500Mhz
<olewolf> The are a few problems yet to be resolved in the KDE 4.2 experimental repo, aren't there? When I want to install powerdevil, apt-get suggests I downgrade to 4.1.4. Is this a known bug (or isn't it a bug)?
<Happyness> I think something happend to fstab, but I do not know how to fix ...
<techbw> enough for kubuntu, had it runnin on another laptop, 300mhz with 129mb ram
<faileas> unetbootin + alternate installer disk is what i;d suggest
<techbw> will search on unetboot, and see what I can do, thanks for the info
<astromme> olewolf: I'm pretty sure powerdevil is part of kde in 4.2, you don't need to install it separately
<Happyness> ANYbody?
<olewolf> astromme: Well, it does complain, so I don't know what's wrong.
<Happyness> I need help now, please?
<faileas> techbw: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ lettme save you the time ;)
<techbw> thx :-)
<techbw> very helpful
<Happyness> Need help with KDe 4.2 .... hello?
<Tm_T> !patience | Happyness
<ubottu> Happyness: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<olewolf> Happyness: may I suggest you be a little more specific?
<Happyness> olewolf: Thank you, innaly some response :)
<Happyness> olewolf: YEs, well when I installed v4.2 yesterday, after that my mounted NTFS disks doesnt mount anymore
<olewolf> Happyness: did you used to have a line in /etc/fstab that mounted the NTFS drive?
<Happyness> olewolf: Well I mean, everytime my PC started before, KDE just automounted them. But recently efter i installed 4.2 it does not work at all.
<Happyness> olewolf: Not that I know about.
<bdizzle> hey, I just installed KDE 4.2, and I can't get any of the widgets to work
<step> it refuses to upgrade KDE but and likes to uninstall most of the KDE components
<bdizzle> I even tried deleting and installing the new ones, and I keep getting big red X' boxes
<olewolf> Happyness: Eek. Can't help you then. I'm kind of "old school" in that I always add mounted filesystems to /etc/fstab. I never tried to mount them via KDE.
<step> bdizzle: how did you install it ? I can not get it going
<Happyness> olewolf: Okay I looked over there now, and yes there is some lines. But it seems that the permissions has been changed.
<khalidmian> how do i instal jasper via adept or sudo
<Happyness> olewolf: When I am trying to mount both manually and automaticly it says permission denied :S
<techbw> faileas: Think I will strip down the laptop, remove hard drive, and install using another computer, and take the drive back to the laptop, that is what I had to do when re-installing WinME on the thing.  Thanks anyway, unetbootin will come in handy in the future :-)
<bdizzle> step, I just followed the instructions from the channel topic
<step> bdizzle: me too but no luck
<faileas> techbw:  ;p
<bdizzle> why would you install WinME on it?
<bdizzle> I mean, seriously, other than Vista, its the worst OS they have come out with
<olewolf> Happyness: Could it be that the mount folder belongs to a wrong group or so? That's usually what happens when I have problems accessing or mounting the drives. Or, maybe you need to mount it as root.
<faileas> bdizzle: might have come with it
<bdizzle> you poor dear ...
<faileas> bdizzle: me is worse than vista IMO ;p
<olewolf> Happyness: maybe what you should try is to see if you can mount it as root. At least that will show you whether it can be mounted at all.
<bdizzle> I know it is
<techbw> I was not in with the linux thing back then, I have now been running kubuntu on my laptop for a short while now, and since kubuntu and other flavours are starting to support more hardware, and media formats, I have made the move
<Happyness> olewolf: I have no idea, I am a real n00b on this. It has been working before, every single time since a several years ago.
<bdizzle> it had a memory bug in it that could not be fixed
<Happyness> olewolf: It should be possible to mount, thats for sure. I am root, but I dont get access. Then it says mount point does not exist, but it is.
<olewolf> If you do an "ls -ld <mountpoint>" where <mountpoint> is the folder that will contain the windows files once mounted, does it exist?
<techbw> it was not my choice to have that OS installed, but it was what the laptop came with, now with the better support in the linux flavours, I want to make the change, it's been lying around the house since I changed to another laptop, so I want to revive it, I know ME was the worst OS that M$ came up with
<Happyness> olewolf:
<vbgunz> what is required to go from a single core 32 bit processor to a quad 64? I plan on doing a brand new installation and then transferring my /home over. I see a 64 version of kubuntu. will this also automatically take advantage of a quad processor?
<Happyness> Failed to access volume '/dev/disk/by-uuid/D90D8DBBB4F9B4A3': Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Happyness> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs --help' for more information.
<xp-killer> how do i hide the desktop icons?
<olewolf> Happyness: Can't you just try and mount the /dev/sda2 (or whatever partition holds your Windows garba... er, files)?
<techbw> Happyness:  I think you need to install ntfs-3g and mount using mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hd? /mount/point
<bdizzle> alright, so no one knows how to get the widgets back?
<olewolf> techbw: Happyness probably has ntfs-3g already since it was merely a KDE upgrade.
<olewolf> techbw: that is, unless Happyness forgot to mention something important. :)
<techbw> lol
<Happyness> olewolf, techbw: I have been using KDE 4.2 BETA for a long time, it worked. Then I upgraded to 4.2 Stable yesterday, then it did not work.
<techbw> maybe he did, I didn't know when starting out, so maybe he didn't either
<xp-killer> how do i hide the desktop icons?
<techbw> ok sorry, was not following earlier
<Happyness> olewolf: I have ntfs-3g installed and have been trying to mount.
<olewolf> Happyness: can you find your Windows partition in the /dev/sda* (or whatever the name of your hard drive is)?
<nuxil> anyone got a eee pc with kubuntu on it?
<Happyness> olewolf: Yeah well I found it yes.
<nuxil> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ganymede> well removing all kde packages first worked, but now it seems like the skulpture package is no more. any info about that? i used to install the skulpture package through kde4-styles-skulpture
<olewolf> Happyness: okay, this is going to be off the top of my head; I haven't checked.
<techbw> Happyness: Try removing ntfs-3g and re-installing it, maybe it is broken in the upgrade
<Happyness> techbw: YEah maybe, I am trying to re-install, just a sec ...
<olewolf> Happyness: try and "sudo mount -t nfts /dev/sda_ /your/mount/point where /dev/sda_ is where your partition is, and /your/mount/point is, well, your mount point.
<faileas> hmm, silly question but where do i switch themes?
<Happyness> olewolf: Already tried that, it does not work.
<ganymede> faileas, go to systemsettings and under appearance
<gmathews> Hi there, I am running Ubuntu 8.10 - If i follow the instructions here -http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 together with sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop Will I be able to get KDE 4.2?
<olewolf> Happyness: well, I'm out of suggestions. I usually don't tamper with Linux/Windows combinations for obvious reasons (i.e., because Bill Must Die, and Ballmer Must Be Hanged).
<faileas> ganymede: i can't seem to find the ones i installed
<Tm_T> olewolf: watch your language
<faileas> Happyness: was the windows drive unmounted cleanly?
<BluesKaj> step, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ganymede> faileas, same-ish problem here
<Happyness> olewolf: Understandable :D Not a fan of M$ mysefl, but I have to use there piece of shit.
<Happyness> faileas: YEs, positive.
<step> BluesKaj: i did that to get back my kde 3.5
<olewolf> Happyness: if you can wait a bit, maybe I can locate something that worked for me, unless it's long gone.
<faileas> Happyness: what does the error massage say.. in english?
<Happyness> olewolf: The device '/dev/sda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS. :S
<olewolf> faileas: it says the file or folder doesn't exist.
<techbw> Happyness:have you finished to the re-install of ntfs-3g? take it it did not work
<xiong> BluesKaj: i just joined -- i would also like to use kde3
<techbw> Happyness:oooh!!! sound like a corrupt file system
<olewolf> Happyness: that souds like either a *very* serious error, or /dev/sda5 isn't actually the Windows system.
<Happyness> OH fuck, I know the answer. It is because I have isntalled Windows 7 which does not use nTFS.
<techbw> Winblows!
<faileas> windows 7 uses ntfs ;p
<jussi01> !ohmy | Happyness
<ubottu> Happyness: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<faileas> just a newer version
<Happyness> techbw: Yes I have reinstalled
<Happyness> jussi01: Sorry
<nuxil> i want kubuntu on my eee pc. however my usb pen is only 512 MB.. is it possible to install from net/Lan ?
<Tm_T> Happyness: please keep your language clean
<faileas> nuxil: there's a mini installer disk
<nuxil> ok
<Happyness> Tm_T: YEs, was not meant to hurt somebody. Just did not think.
<jussi01> !minimal | nuxil
<ubottu> nuxil: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nuxil> thanks
<malgon> hello, i wanted to know if KDE 4.2 package was operationnal, because i cant launch Google widgets
<faileas> ;)
<Happyness> faileas: I think they use a new kind of system which build on NTFS.
<faileas> Happyness: new version of NTFS... i think exFat is an option too.
 * faileas is... sadly enough... also a windows geek
<xiong> is it possible to download and install kde3 without burning a cd? i have 8.10 running now
<olewolf> malgon: the Google Gadgets thing seems to be missing from several KDE 4.2 repos.
<Happyness> olewolf: I do not want to mount my Windows OS. I need my other NTFS partitions.
<malgon> okay
<techbw> Happyness: can you access the partition when in windows?
<nuxil> jussi01 this minicd work the same way with usb? dont got cd rom you know lol.. only 2 eee's
<jussi01> nuxil: no idea to be honest.
<olewolf> Happyness: I'm with techbw on this one. Try and boot into Windows and see if it works from there.
<jussi01> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Happyness> techbw: Of course, and I could before yesterday to. THis happened directly after I isntalled v4.2 ...
<faileas> nuxil: try unetbootin ;p
<faileas> ... second time i suggested it today...
<malgon> so i think i will compile KDE 4.2
<Happyness> olewolf: But it works from there, trust me.
<nuxil> faileas i'll look into it
<olewolf> Happyness: you mentioned something about several NTFS partitions?
<techbw> Happyness: then it must be newer version of NTFS that ntfs-3g does not yet support
<faileas> nuxil: you can use unetbootin to start a netinstall from whatever os you have now as long as its ubuntu or windows ;)
<Happyness> olewolf: YEs, I have 5 NTFS partitions, but that should not be an issue, because it never troubled before.
<techbw> Happyness, don't know if they made any changes in NTFS for windows 7
<Happyness> techbw: Yes, probably.
<Happyness> techbw: Neither do I, but maybe. If I remeber correct they have a new version of NTFS in Windows 7.
<OnlyWhisky> Hello! I have problems with nvidia 9500, it doesn't work with binary drivers provided  by ubuntu.
<olewolf> Happyness and techbw: this could be just me talking <insert expletive here>, but I've heard that Windows 7 does use another kind of NTFS. Perhaps you should double-check that.
<Happyness> techbw: Not sure if this problem occured before though. It was a time ago I used Linux sadly.
<Happyness> olewolf: YEah I will do
<techbw> olewolf: I aggree, that is why I noted that it might be an incompatability
<olewolf> I recall seeing it in a "this bug hasn't occurred yet" bug report on Ubuntu. That is, "please make a file system driver that can mount Windows 7 drives".
<malgon> do you know when intrepid packages for KDE 4.2 are going to be fully operationnal ?
<olewolf> malgon: unless I'm mistaken, think 9.04.
<Tm_T> malgon: what you mean by "fully operational" ?
<malgon> Tm_T > some fonctionnality are away such as google gadgets
<nacer> hi
<olewolf> Tm_T: let's just say KDE 4.2 doesn't appear to be fully "final" in the Kubuntu repos.
<Happyness> olewolf: But on the other hand, I havent format my partitions.
<olewolf> Then again, it's experimental so that's to be expected.
<nacer> i need a pro of kmail + korganiser ?
<malgon> olewolf > not before ? :(
<techbw> Happyness: when you installed did you format using windows7 format util, if not you would still be on old NTFS
<Tm_T> olewolf: malgon: feel free to file bugs so packagers knows
<olewolf> malgon: that's my impression. I could be wrong, hopefully.
<nacer> i need to know how can i configure kmail pour add more thant 3 lines of my mail when i create a to-do from a emails
<olewolf> Tm_T: actually, the kubuntu web page says not to file bug reports.
<Tm_T> olewolf: does?
<Tm_T> weird...
<olewolf> Yup. Or at least as of one hour ago.
<Happyness> techbw: No, I just upgraded from Vista to 7
<olewolf> Tm_T: let me just check it out.
<techbw> I doubt that it would have updated the FileSystem in the process
<olewolf> Tm_T: yes, kind of: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 says to say it here.
<Tm_T> olewolf: interesting, perhaps we need proper list of "whats broken" then
<zwox> hi there
<Tm_T> olewolf: so go and collect a list (;)
<olewolf> Tm_T: that could be useful. I had problems with powerdevil and the Google Gadgets.
<Happyness> techbw: Okay seems that it should be caused by v4.2 of KDE then.
<malgon> so olewolf, there is no support for google gadgets in the packages ^^ (first of the list :-° )
<kasdaye> KDE 4.2 is great :U
<olewolf> malgon: it seems that way, yes. Then again, I also found some complaints from this Frech distribution, whatsitsname.
<olewolf> Mandrake.
<kasdaye> Does anyone know the shortcut to switch through virtual desktops a la alt+tab for your windows?
<techbw> ctrl+tab
<techbw> changes desktops
<zwox> i'm trying kde4.1 on kubuntu8.10 but i can't figure out if it is possible to extend desktop panel and background to second screen using twinview
<techbw> alt+tab changes windows
<olewolf> techbw: Er, it could also change tabs in Firefox...
<malgon> olewolf > okay
<Happyness> techbw, olewolf: Seems that /dev/** does not exist anymore ...
<techbw> true  :-)
<step> is there a way to upgrade to 4.2 from 8.04?
<OnlyWhisky> zwox: add second panel on second monitor
<zwox> thank's OnlyWhisky
<techbw> Happyness: check sd* as well as hd*...some of my drives show as sd* and not hd*
<olewolf> Happyness: I take it you mean, not the entire /dev/*, right? Otherwise I really don't want to know. :)
<Happyness> techbw, olewolf: There is /media/*** which does exist, but the mount file or what you call it, does not exist.
<Happyness> olewolf: No, not the whole /dev :D
<khalidmian> i cant seem to find vol control for spdif or digital out in kmix can anyone help/assist im a newbie
<olewolf> Happyness: I'd say, try and find out if Windows 7 really does use an NTFS-esque thing that isn't yet supported by Linux.
<Happyness> olewolf: No Windows 7 is not the problem, I have checked.
<ole> Hi, Kde 4.2 looks great! thx. I was wondering if there is a recommended firefox theme for kde 4.2?
<zwox> so i guess this isnt't possible yet to manage panels and background the same way than in 3.5
<mini-man> ole: I use the oxygen gtk port
<Happyness> techbw: I checked and found some sda, but I have also sdb and sdc ... But sdc6 which is one of them in fstab, does not exist.
<mini-man> ole: with the oxygen icon theme plugin for firefox
<ole> mini-man: this one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7962
<mini-man> ole: yes
<ole> mini-man: thx
<mini-man> ole: np
<techbw> Happyness: the parition that you want to view, is that on the same drive that ubuntu is installed on or is it on another drive?
<olewolf> Happyness: I'm guessing that either you specified a non-NTFS partition or Windows 7 actually does update its filesystem.
<Happyness> techbw: Another drive.
<techbw> Happyness: if it is another drive, then it will be either hdb* or hdc*
<techbw> when you mount are you mounting it /dev/hdb* or hdc*
<techbw> Happyness:what is the command you trying to mount with
<Happyness> olewolf: Hmm seems that Windows itself was a unclean shutdown. Or Linux mark it as an unclean shutdown. I managed to mount my OS partiton and one another system. But one of them does not exist anymore ...
<khalidmian> WINFS
<techbw> Happyness: you say that one of the partitions are missing?
<Happyness> techbw: YEs or something is not okay. But I can access them in Windows, so there is another prob.
<faileas> if its hardy or newer they should all be sd
<Happyness> techbw: It seems that it is only the sdc* that does not work. I managed to mount sda* and sdb*
<roconnor> in kubuntu 8.10, how do I get my programs listed in my bottom bar into two rows?
<roconnor> I pulled the bar wider
<roconnor> but it just makes the listed programs taller, not adding rows
<Happyness> olewolf: Do you know if there is some way to check which drives Linux has access to?
<techbw> Happyness: stills sounds to me like a corrupt NTFS partition, have a clients machine doing a similar thing, but I am able to mount, but not access data.
<olewolf> Happyness: no, I have no idea. Or, you could visit fdisk just to see which partitions are there, but be careful.
<techbw> try running windows chkdsk from the boot disk
<olewolf> Happyness: I'm still with techbw. Try and boot Windows, make a clean shutdown, and then try again.
<Happyness> olewolf: But that does only effect the OS partition not the other ones?
<techbw> Happyness: if it is a corrupt NTFS then bootdisk will try and fix, that is what i am busy with on the clients machine now, takes forever if it does have errors
<olewolf> Happyness: otherwise, consider it yet another reminder from fate that you should never get close to any Windowish thing, and that Bill and Steve should... be exposed to proper punishment.
<Happyness> olewolf: Haha, yeah :D
<Happyness> olewolf: Quite annoying, I shoud just be use Linux to properly install the idiotic software matlab.
<Happyness> olewolf: Btw, do you know how to mount an iso?
<techbw> Happyness:Just because it only affects one partition, does not mean the file system is ok, partition table is ok, since you see the other partitions, but your file system on that partition is corrupt
<olewolf> Happyness: yes, mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<Happyness> techbw: The thing is that the sdc* drive is not the same as my OS drive.
<Stalker72> How do I auto-align icons in KDE 4.2?
<Happyness> olewolf: Thanks :)
<olewolf> Happyness: there's an open-source alternative to MATLAB. I think it's called scilab.
<Pici> !info scilab
<ubottu> scilab (source: scilab): Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.2-5 (intrepid), package size 5273 kB, installed size 57804 kB
<Happyness> olewolf: Yeah, but my school uses Matlab ...
 * Bou hated Matlab
<techbw> Happyness: boot into recovery console do a chkdsk, and see if that help, other than that I don't think I can help, windows partitions tend to corrupt after improper shutdowns, powerfailures and the other obvious reason virus
<olewolf> Happyness: you might have luck with scilab anyway. Could be that the .m files are compatible for the most part.
<marton> hello all
<Happyness> olewolf: Hehe, well hopefully I could manage to install Matlab in Linux. I heard that it did not work for my other school mates
<marton> pls help me, my pc is not play the music
<marton> just in amarok
<marton> what can i do?
<Bou> try #amarok ?
<Bou> it plays only in amarok?
<Bou> or everywher except in amarok?
<marton> thx :)
<olewolf> Happyness: I wasn't aware there was a recent Linux version. But then again, we're getting into chat mode now.
<tictric> Strigi Daemon still does not run here in Intrepid with kde4.2
<olewolf> Happyness: you might want to see this page about NTFS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<cbwcjw> So, did anybody move to 4.2 yesterday?
<Happyness> olewolf: Okay, well there is :)
<olewolf> Tm_T: I realize you were joking about me compiling a list of issues, but is there anyone that actually monitors this channel for bug reports on the KDE 4.2 experimental repo?
<Tm_T> olewolf: no i wasnt joking
<Tm_T> olewolf: but no I do not know about that
<cbwcjw> olewolf: Sorry to barge in, but it says NOT to report bugs just yet. Im keeping a list of what Ive run into at the moment, but none have been big
<Happyness> olewolf: Hmm, is it possible to create directories in / root?
<sandGorgon> should i opt for kdm or gdm in a 4.2 install on a Ubuntu 8.10 base
<sandGorgon> ?
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: If you like the KDE 4.2 Login screen, do KDM
<habit> Hello. Adept manager is not able to use proxy servers, is there alternative package manager for kubuntu?
<olewolf> cbwcjw: great. I wouldn't say any of the defects I've encountered classify as "fatal", but it's good to hear you're keeping an eye on the cahnnel. :)
<techbw> Happyness: yes it is, using sudo, but not recomended unless you really have to
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: If you like the default GNOME login, keep GDM
<Happyness> techbw: Well I need to creat an directoy for my virtual, or nvm btw.
<olewolf> Happyness: of course it is. As root, that is.
<cbwcjw> olewolf: :) Yea, ive just had plasma crap out acouple of times. Otherwise, im fine.
<sandGorgon> cbwcjw: let me very shallow here ... which one has more themes ?
<techbw> Happyness: sudo mkdir directoryname
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: GDM. Any GNOME login screens will do for GDM, KDE 4.2 still isnt too popular
<olewolf> cbwcjw: the bugs I've found thus far have been either "inconveniences ever since KDE 3.1" or "missing stuff in the repo".
<sandGorgon> ahh...
<Happyness> techbw: It occured to me that I did not really needed to create a new dir, but thanks anyway :)
<cbwcjw> olewolf: Nice, i havent run into any of that.. yet haha
<techbw> Happyness: no prob:-)
<olewolf> cbwcjw: there's this "Google Gadgets" thing. The koffice equation editor (whasitcalled) and powerdevil also seemed to be broken. Minor things, though.
<cbwcjw> olewolf: Personally, I use google gadgets on my homepage, so seeing them on my desktop would be GREAT haha
<ct529> does anyone use bibus here?
<ct529> I cannot make it work on 810 + 003
<olewolf> cbwcjw: er, that's those Google thingies for the Google Desktop. They were supposed to be supported by KDE 4.2, right?
<cbwcjw> olewolf: Right, but im terrified to mess with them. Some gadgets/widgets make plasma crash
<Happyness> techbw: Another prob :D Sorry if I am a trouble boy, but I want to have full sudo/root rights in every single application on my account, is that possible?
<olewolf> cbwcjw: well, there's a couple of bug reports for the KDE team then. :)
<cbwcjw> olewolf: Im making a list now hahaha
<olewolf> Happyness: yes, that's possible.
<Happyness> techbw: BEcause when I for instance should create an directory in / somewhere, it is not allowed because I do not have permissions. But hey, it is only me who uses my computer ...
<Happyness> olewolf: How?
<olewolf> Happyness: costs $10 for the answer. :)
<techbw> Happyness:I did that once, can't remember how, I had to edit a file but it wasn't long then
<olewolf> Sorry, lemme check. :)
<techbw> I mess up
<cbwcjw> happyness: Cant you just ALT+F2 then do kdesu application or gksudo application
<techbw> Happyness: you could use alt+F2 then kdesu
<techbw> :-)
<olewolf> Happyness: you need to edit the sudoers file. Enter the line "yourusername ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL".
<cbwcjw> haha :D
<Happyness> cbwcjw, techbw: I could yes, but thats quite annoying. I want to have access all the time, 24/7 even if i restart system.
<olewolf> Happyness: editing the sudoers file requires some "vi" skills and a particular program that I've forgotten everything about. So I cheat.
<techbw> Happyness:  If you need it only for editing files that you double click on etc, the easiest would be alt+F2 and run konqueror, then double clicking a file would be as root
<olewolf> Happyness: my cheat is as follows, and I'll have to say: "DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!".
<cbwcjw> LOL!
<olewolf> Happyness: First, "sudo su" to get a root shell. That's bad enough.
<olewolf> Next, chmod 666 /etc/sudoers
<olewolf> Then edit the file as root.
<Happyness> techbw: Yeah, but I want to be able to have sudo everywhere. I hate when it says, you do not have access to your own computer.
<olewolf> That's bad, too.
<techbw> If you do TRY IT AT HOME then remember make backups :-) not like me
<astromme> olewolf: woah, you don't want to 666 sudoers
<astromme> olewolf: That's REALLY REALLY bad
<olewolf> Finally, make dead sure you "chmod 440 sudoers".
<astromme> olewolf: ok, ok.
<olewolf> astromme: I know, that's why I said "don't try this at home".
<olewolf> astromme: of course, one could simply chmod 600 sudoers.
<cbwcjw> astromme olewolf: Im scared haha
<techbw> All I did was edit a file, can't remember which one, I actually asked here, how to do it
<techbw> but that was to log in as root, not as normal user
<olewolf> everyone: like I said, that's a bad cheat. Don't do it unless you have no other users logged in and you have a rescue cd handy.
<cbwcjw> techbw: What if we asked #ubuntu :P
<Happyness> techbw: How do I login as root?
<Happyness> techbw: I thought I was root :D
<olewolf> Happyness: you can do what I said, but beware, it may render your computer useless.
<cbwcjw> Thats a pleasnt thought
<techbw> ubuntu still has root user, but it does not allow you to log in with root, you have to sudo, to allow login via root you need to edit a file to allow root logins, but I really don't remember which file
<Happyness> olewolf: Well I think I do not wanna try. Last time I tested something like that I screw up my whole system. I have alread installed Liinux SOoo many times.
<olewolf> techbw: sure, "sudo su" means you have a root shell.
<techbw> no you can actually log in with username root, and root password,
<olewolf> Happyness: the proper way is to "visudo" the file, but I never tried that, primarily because I have no clue about vi's user interface.
<xiong> i have done this thing, to allow login as root from the login screen
<cbwcjw> vi is lame :P I prefer nano all the way
<techbw> you can use nano, mach easier
<olewolf> (Still, even if you visudo the file, you can turn your computer into a brick.)
<Happyness> olewolf: Btw, when I am installing matlab it ask me where I want to put it. Which folder is best to use in /root ? I need write access
<olewolf> cbwcjw: yes, but visudo creates proper locks and such.
<xiong> despite the word that this is a) unnecessary and b) stupid
<TakeABow> Hey, can someone help me with configuring vsftpd
<TakeABow> pelase
<techbw> oh ok
<cbwcjw> olewolf: I suppose so
<olewolf> Happyness: er, put it wherever you want it. But by some loose convention, /opt/matab would be a good choice.
<Happyness> olewolf: It says: "/opt/matlab is not writable"? :S
<techbw> Happyness: allow root login http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61087
<techbw> Happyness: post number 6
<olewolf> Happyness: well, create a directory then and chown it you username.username (where, obviously, username is your user name).
<olewolf> Happyness: Or "sudo mkdir /opt/matlab ; sudo chown username.username /opt/matlab".
<olewolf> Where username is you-know-what.
<Happyness> techbw: Thanks :)
<techbw> Happyness: That way you are able to secure your root account with a password, and not sacrifice too much security
<techbw> It is still however unsecure to be logged in for normal usage
<cbwcjw> So im definitley in a good mood with KDE 4.2 hahaha.
<Happyness> techbw: Yes, other external threats become visisble.
<olewolf> Happyness: if you're installing MATLAB system-wide, then you'll probably have to install it via sudo. Otherwise it will have to go either to a directory in your home folder, or yoǘll have to make a directory outside of your home folder that you own yourself.
<Happyness> olewolf: Yes thank you, I forgot to install as sudo
<techbw> Happyness:anyways, hope that sorts you out, got to run, cheers
 * techbw waves to all and says goodnight
<Happyness> techbw: YEah, thank for all your hellp .)
<techbw> Happyness: np
<marek_> hi, is there a way to synchronize contacts from my linux with google contanct?
<cbwcjw> marek_: I read something that does that a week ago, let me find it
<marek_> cbwcjw ok
<Happyness> olewolf: Jises, Matlab is for sure a real large software
<ct529> is it possible to install openoffice 3.0 on kubuntu?
<cbwcjw> marek_: http://www.linux.com/feature/122054 hope that helps
<cbwcjw> brb, moving downstairs.
<tyler_d1> my sharing applet is not working... ie. when I go to a folders properties and click sharing, then configure I am prompted for a password, however nothing after that.
<tyler_d1> samba is installed however no configuration has been made to this
<TraceRoute> Is there a command that can add my new grub entries to menu.lst because grub is only listing my old ones i tired update-grub and it list it (Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic) but its not shown in menu.lst
<xp-killer> how do i hide the desktop icons?
<songwind> I updated the repositories like the news item said, but it has not offered the chance to upgrade to 4.2 - it's still stuck at 4.1.  Is there an apt-command or anything I need to run (other than update)?
<jarco> what must i do in kubuntu to be able to mount my internal ntfs drive?
<BluesKaj> TraceRoute ,if I understand your question , just open grub menu list using alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst , then add edit by deleting and adding required text.
<BluesKaj> and save the file
<malv> where does it say how to enable the experimental 4.2 ppa?
<jarco> what must i do in kubuntu to be able to mount my internal ntfs drive?
<cbwcjw> jarco, I like how you pasted that to both channels. Its easier if you do it on install, like mounting the NTFS partition to /windows or something.
<jarco> mm yeah sorry bout the spam bntw
<jarco> problem is thatr its all set up now
<jarco> i just ned some data from the windows disk
<jarco> before i get rid of it
<jarco> and the other ntfs needs to be mounted forever
<songwind> jarco, does it not show up in /media?
<jarco> no
<helpdesk> can anyone please, help me out with embedded linux?
<jarco> but the weird thing is that it shows up in the file browser on the left side. When i click on it to mount it it asks for my passwd but just jumps back to the previus tab. It wont mount
<helpdesk> i am trying to apply a patch to my kernel
<cbwcjw> jarco: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows I know its for GNOME, but try some of the things
<mefisto__> does everyone get many images in http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/ not displaying? or is it just me?
<jarco> ok thx cbwcjw
<sandGorgon> umm.. i have a plasma crash.. should I report it (it was mentioned somewhere not to report new bugs)
<Rioting_pacifist> erm i cant ping www.google.co.uk but i can go to the website
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: No, but make a list.
<Rioting_pacifist> can somebody give me a google ip? i think my dns is broken
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: Thats funny, but no, the pictures work for me.
<SteBoo> Rioting_pacifist: 74.125.67.100
<sandGorgon> Rioting_pacifist: use openDNS !
<malv> opendns probably makes bucketloads of money with that information
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: the main page looks ok here, but what about the articles? did you click any links to articles?
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: They look fine to me: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<Rioting_pacifist> switching to opendns seams like a bit of an over reaction, but how would i set a dns server manually?
<olewolf> Rioting_pacifist: depends. If you have your own named server setup, then it's easy. But setting it up just to switch to OpenDNS is probably overkill.
<olewolf> Rioting_pacifist: some routers let you specify your DNS settings directly. That could be your best bet.
<olewolf> Rioting_pacifist: and finally, somewhere in your network settings, which unfortunately I can't help with.
<helpdesk> does anyone know how i could install the patch command?
<olewolf> helpdesk: er, it isn't there already?
<helpdesk> olewolf: yes it isn't
<Rioting_pacifist> nah this is just a home laptop, changing the router setting seams like overkill for a temporary problem
<olewolf> helpdesk: well, I wouldn't have expected that. But otherwise, try "sudo apt-get install build-essential".
<olewolf> helpdesk: no guarantees, but I'd expect this to suffice.
<helpdesk> olewolf: tried sudo apt-get install patch but it's asking that i insert the kubuntu cd
<olewolf> helpdesk: try with the command I suggested.
<olewolf> helpdesk: BTW, you may want to remove the install CD repo from your repository list. It will stop asking you to insert the Kubuntu CD then.
<beachsurfin> how do you change the clock from military time to a 12 hour clock?
<helpdesk> olewolf: i just tried the command but saying no command called build
<beachsurfin> stdin: your commands last night worked
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: I often get the image alt text description, but no images. eg http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Debian the debian logo doesn't show up, but clicking the link will show for that particular image
<helpdesk> olewolf: how do i get the cd repo from my repository list?
<helpdesk> olewolf: would you consider this a good advice though?
<NetSKaVeN> anyone trying KDE 4.2 for Intrepid?
<stdin> beachsurfin: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Time & Dates
<cbwcjw> NetSKaVeN: I did.
<olewolf> helpdesk: I removed it immediately, so in my personal opinion it's good advice. :)
<NetSKaVeN> it is working great here, but I have problem with Java and Konqueror
<olewolf> helpdesk: I edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and put a # (hash) in front of the line that refers to the CD.
<olewolf> There's probably some Adept front end that can be used to accomplish the same thing.
<xiong> why can i not use adept to install kde3?
<olewolf> xiong: the short answer is that it's probably not in the kubuntu repositories.
<ka_> hi
<olewolf> xiong: I haven't tried to locate any repositories that sport KDE 3.5 for Kubuntu 8.10, but you may have luck on Google.
<White_Pelican> is there any way to change the color of the text and background when you mouse over the icons on the panel?
<quassel24> White_Pelican: you mean the tooltip colors?
<White_Pelican> yes
<White_Pelican> I think so anyway
<White_Pelican> right now it's white text with black background
<seele_q> White_Pelican: System Settings > Appearance > Colors page
<seele_q> White_Pelican: Color tab > in the dropdown select Tooltip
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> tyvm
<ka_> I have a problem I just dont' know how to google for i ooocalc. How do you drag cells and drop them between to other cells without overwriting the one that is there in the first place... Make sense?
<beachsurfin> thanks stdin :)
<beachsurfin> have to logout now...
<OnlyWhisky> hello, my kde4.2 hangs while loading screen with lastest nvidia driver.
<songwind> NetSkaven - I enabled the experimental repository, but it won't let me upgrade anything
<songwind> So while I *want* to try 4.2, I can't for some reason.
<ka_> I have a problem I just dont' know how to google for in OOcalc. How do you drag a cell and drop it between two other cells without overwriting any of the two cells, but rather making it squeese in between them?
<White_Pelican> I don't think it's the tooltip
<White_Pelican> the tooltip txt shows black, the background light blue
<olewolf> songwind: what exactly did you add to your sources list? (It's a single line, so no pastebin is needed.)
<evox> is there a repository with the latest version of pidgin (2.5.4)?
<helpdesk> olewolf: thanks i will try that now and see what's next
<gorgonzola> hello. i was updating to kde 4.2 from experimental just now, and got this:
<gorgonzola> Sup-process returned error code 1,
<gorgonzola>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-libs4+5_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin.
<gorgonzola> what should i do?
<songwind> olewolf: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<olewolf> songwind: well, that looks allright. When you did your "sudo apt-get update", did it report about a hundred or so updated packages?
<songwind> olewolf:  No, it reports that there are none.
<OnlyWhisky> xorg log show this loop (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0xffffffff, 0x00001930)
<olewolf> songwind: well, now it probably does. The question is whether it did so just after you had added the repo line.
<songwind> ole:  Still says 0 to upgrade if I run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<olewolf> songwind: Have you tried dist-upgrade?
<songwind> olewolf:  Just tried - also 0.
<stdin> gorgonizer: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-libs4+5_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa4_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> ka_: is it supposed to work like that, with drag and drop?
<senorpedro> is kde4.2 available for kubuntu? as package?
<mefisto__> ka_: you can insert a cell using the insert menu
<stdin> senorpedro: topic
<olewolf> songwind: kind of odd. If you do "sudo dpkg --list |grep kdelibs-bin", does it report a 4.1.* version?
<olewolf> (Just double-checking.)
<stdin> songwind: have you updated the package list?
<helpdesk> olewolf: i tried it but i found under the /etc/apt/ directory the following:
<olewolf> stdin: yes, he/she did.
<helpdesk> sources.list, sources.list.d
<songwind> ole: 4.1.3
<olewolf> helpdesk: it's probably in sources.list, so edit that file.
<stdin> songwind: what architecture?
<olewolf> helpdesk: it's not needed though.
<helpdesk> so, i tried the souces.list but got a long file that i had to stop with the ctr c
<songwind> i386
<olewolf> stdin: I've installed KDE 4.2 on both amd64 and i386.
<stdin> olewolf: those aren't the only architectures in the world
<olewolf> stdin: but, they're darned likely. :)
<stdin> songwind: when you do "sudo apt-get update" does it list "http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages" ?
<olewolf> songwind: it's a far cry, but you could try to remove the repository (or comment it at least) and apt-get update again, then insert the line again and try once more.
<stdin> ppc is also a possible arch
<olewolf> stdin: those that use ppc tend to let others know, but yes.
<senorpedro> thx stdin
<gorgonzola> ok, narrowing down: installing kde 4.2 throws a bunch of deendency problems: libplasma3 not installed, and kdebase-workspace-bin complaints that it needs kdebase-workplace-data 4.2 but only 4.1.4 is available.
<gorgonzola> this is *really* annoying
<White_Pelican> why is it, when I change my desk top theme to anything other than oxygen, the color of knots disappears, and does the outline for the desktop?
<stdin> gorgonizer: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ka_> mefisto: I was hoping I could insert and cut and past all in  one action... Having to insert x number of rows or colums is a pain when you are copying and pasting 100s of rows.
<gorgonzola> i think so, i haven't remove it... le tme check
<songwind> olewolf: No joy.  It shows all the signs of reading the new package list, but still no upgradable packages.
<gorgonzola> stdin yes, apt says its "already the newest version" as usual
<stdin> gorgonizer: ok, try just "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<gorgonizer> hello all!!
<ka_> Of course I am not using my spraedsheet mainly as a spreadsheet but as a todo list with timetracking on top. It syncs perfectly with my phone so...
<stdin> songwind: what does "apt-cache policy kdelibs5" show?
<olewolf> songwind: and you installed the GPG key? (Probably not that this is really important for what you're seeing here, but still.)
<gorgonzola> stdin_ what does th -f opt do?
<stdin> gorgonizer: fix
<gorgonzola> . . .
<songwind> olewolf: Yes, I did.
<olewolf> songwind: yeah, it would probably complain otherwise.
<stdin> gorgonzola: ^
<gorgonzola> ok, now it finished. safe to restart x?
<kickmetoandy> hello, which package do i have to install to get the kde debug messages for the backtrace ?
<stdin> gorgonzola: make sure it's all upgraded with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<olewolf> songwind: have you tried the "apt-get autoclean" and "apt-get autoremove" options?
<songwind> stdin:  Installed 4.1.3, candidate 4.1.3, version table lists 4.2.0, and has a line that says "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages"
<gorgonzola> dist-upgrade offers four new packages, and asks to update a whole bunch o' them. ths is normal?
<dhazin> hi all! I have a weird problem with kde 4.2 on ubuntu 8.10, i can't login at all :( I posted short description here http://paste.ubuntu.com/110962/
<olewolf> gorgonzola: yes, that's normal.
<roconnor> in kubuntu 8.10, how do I get my programs listed in my bottom bar into two rows?
<stdin> gorgonzola: yes
<gorgonzola> stdin: also, gwenview is being "kept back", does that mean that i have place a hold on it, or is a repo thing?
<dhazin> does anyone knows if it's a known bug? is there any workaround for it (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110962/)?? thx!
<helpdesk> olewolf: i still couldn't get the CD option out of my repository list.
<stdin> kickmetoandy: kdelibs5-dbg kdebase-dbg kdebase-runtime-dbg kdebase-workspace-dbg for most
<olewolf> helpdesk: remember to apt-get update.
<olewolf> helpdesk: my entry in sources.list says:
<olewolf> #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081029.1)]/ intrepid main restricted
<olewolf> (not the hash mark)
<olewolf> helpdesk: but then again, it's probably not a big deal.
<kickmetoandy> another question: in the system setting i tried to change key bindings however i am not able to launch the d-bus browser, since it is not installed. which package contains the qdbusviewer ?
<stdin> gorgonizer: it's because it need to replace a library, you can install it manually later
<stdin> songwind: what are the other numbers?
<gorgonzola> stdin: i updated gwenview manually, nad now apt is happily completing the upgrade.
<gorgonzola> stdin_ thanks
<Mithsir> Hi! I need a quick pointer on how to  enable an USB soundcard (specifically, I want to hear flash audio output) under Kubuntu 8.04
<songwind> stdin: sent to you in /msg
<stdin> songwind: looks like you've pinned it
<songwind> stdin:  pinned?
<stdin> do you have the file: /etc/apt/preferences
<songwind> stdin: yes
<stdin> in there, look for "Pin-Priority: 900"
<stdin> because that's what's messing with it
<songwind> stdin:  Ah, I see
<mefisto__> ka_: holding down alt+ctrl while dropping the cell will insert the cell and shift adjacent ones to the right or down
<songwind> stdin: I take it I should set it to 500 ?  Or remove it?
<stdin> songwind: it depends what you've pinned
<dhazin> hm.. does anyone has the same problem as me? can't login to kde 4.2 after installing packages for 8.10?? and segfaults in the log..
<songwind> I have "intrepid-proposed" pinned to 400
<songwind> stdin:  It was to fix an error in gpilot without wholesale taking changes in intrepid-proposed
<stdin> songwind: if you don't need it, you can just remove the entire file
<Mithsir> How do I "switch" soundcards on the fly (I have an internal one and an usb one)?
<dhazin> :(
<songwind> stdin:  There it goes.
<songwind> olewolf: Thanks to you, too.
<malv> 4.2 + kubuntu = pure awesome
<malv> i'm really in awe right now
<mefisto__> ka_: look in openoffice help, search for "moving cells by drag and drop" and there is a table explaining how to move/copy/insert cells
<mefisto__> stdin: you made a (gui) iso mounting script that I tried on kde3. will it work on kde4?
<stdin> mefisto__: probably not, I've neglected it recently.
<bakytn> Hello world!! I've just updated to KDE 4.2 and most of the plasmoids are showing error (Unable to load the widget: Could not find requested component: <component_name>) any idea?
<stdin> it'll definetly need editing to use kdesudo
<stdin> bakytn: install kdeplasma-addons
<stdin> mefisto__: I'll probably create a KDE4 version some time soon, in shiny python or ruby
<bakytn> stdin: Thanks! installing..
<mefisto__> stdin: someone was here asking about about a gui way to mount iso's, that's why I ask
<stdin> mefisto__: yeah, there's a "gap in the market" there
<stdin> I've learnt 4 (or 5) programming languages since I made that script, I can do better :p
<khalidmian> need to know what steps to take inorder to read ad write my ntfs  sector of the drive- i have kubunt installed withing windows
<songwind> stdin:  Well, wish me luck, time to restart. :)
<stdin> good luck :)
<stdin> khalidmian: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mefisto__> stdin: I believe it was khalidmian asking about gui iso mounting
<bakytn> stdin: Super cool!! Worked, thank you very much! KDE 4.2 rocks!!
<stdin> mefisto__: if I get time, I may even get around to writing a plasma applet to do it
<songwind> stdin:  and... it works!
<sigma_> stdin: do you know how to disable plasma tooltips in kde? like the one from hovering over the k menu button? There was a option in kde4.1 but i can't find it
<stdin> sigma_: what tooltips?
<stdin> ahh, that kickoff one
<stdin> I don't use kickoff so didn't see it
<Rioting_pacifist> my disk being full meant i couldnt access the internet, dhclient couldnt write the dns addresses, couldnt some sort of ram cache be used?
<sigma_> stdin: yeah its really irritating lol. the clock one and device notifier ones are ok i guess because they actually provide useful information. what do you use instead of kickoff?
<stdin> sigma_: hmm, I have no clue how to disable it
<sandGorgon> how do i make firefox a little better looking in 4.2 - i suppose that is the gtk problem ?
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: it should look nice already?
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: there's a kde4 firefox theme you could try. not perfect, but it looks good http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<sigma_> stdin: so what are you running in place of kickoff?
<cbwcjw> I thought it automaticlly changed the GTK theme for apps to look like QT
<cbwcjw> your Qt theme*
<khalidmian> (gksudo:16450): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<khalidmian> what does that mean
<Happyness> IS there any kind of config gui to access my sound card and drivers?
<techbw> hi all again
<stdin> sigma_: the "Application Launcher", the one you get from right clicking the KMenu and choosing "Switch to Classic Menu Style"
<Happyness> BEcause my sound-settings in system-setting only fall backs to Intel analog sound.
<stdin> khalidmian: means you need to install libbonoboui2-0
<techbw> Is there a way to copy an existing install from one machine to the other without using dd, the hard drives do not match.
<khalidmian> mefisto__: since i have kubuntu instaled with windows can i still view and edit my windos dir?
<sandGorgon> damn... firefox crashed again
<sigma_> stdin: ah i was wondering how to switch to that! I thought it would have the whole black theme like the new kickoff though
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: ChatZilla? haha
<mefisto__> khalidmian: yes it's quite possible to access windows ntfs partitions
<sandGorgon> cbwcjw: yup... i actually like it
<khalidmian> mefisto__: is it the same process stdin was saying or do u have something else up r sleeve as a suggestion
<techbw> I use kubuntu to access ntfs to remove virus from clients pc's
<sandGorgon> cbwcjw: i wanted to show u the screenshot of firefox being crappy
<mefisto__> khalidmian: install ntfs-config and it makes setting up automounting on boot very easy
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: uhh ok. PM me?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: after installing it, it should be in the menu under "system" called NTFS Configuration Tool
<ka_> thanks mefisto :-)
<EagleScreen> Panel change its color after resizing it
<EagleScreen> in KDE 4.2
<rdeva> anyone here?
<cbwcjw2> Yep
<rdeva> ok quick question on firefox dependencies
<rdeva> i just installed KDE4.2  and removed gnome
<rdeva> when removing hnome, FF got uninstalled
<rdeva> now i'm trying to reinstall it
<Aethelred> I'm having trouble with K3B un Ubuntu 8.10. When I try to burn a disc, the only Writing Mode available is "Auto". I used to have DAO as an option, and that's the option I need. Any clues what's going on?
<rdeva> but when I apt-get it, apt makes me download a lot of gnome libs with FF (including synaptic)
<EagleScreen> rdeva install it in a special way
<rdeva> how?
<yare> hello
<yare> hello
<stdin> rdeva: blame the packages, he insists that FF without gnome support is "not complete"
<EagleScreen> rdeva use "sudo aptitude -R install firefox"
<yare> hola
<yare> :(
<EagleScreen> !spanish | yare
<ubottu> yare: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jonah> hey guys, just updated to 4.2 but now when i login i've just got a black blank screen. i have a mouse cursor i can move about but nothing else. please help...
<EagleScreen> Jonah try Alt F2 and run plasma
<mefisto__> Aethelred: have you inserted a disk? that selection menu should change depending on the medium in the drive
<Jonah> EagleScreen: alt f2 isn't doing anything....
<Jonah> EagleScreen: i don't get a run prompt thing or anything
<olewolf> Whoa, KDE 4.2 was out for, what, one day, and several files are updated in the repo already! Looking forward to finding out whether this has solved the problems I've seen. :)
<olewolf> So, bbl.
<EagleScreen> Jonah when it stared to happen?
<Jonah> EagleScreen: ah if i hold alt tab it does bring a box up that says no windows
<Jonah> EagleScreen: it happened after i updated to kde 4.2 from 4.1.3
<sandGorgon> guys.. does the "search" in the kickoff application launcher turn black whenever you start typing?
<astromme> not for me
<rdeva> btw, 4.2 is awesome
<rdeva> not for me either
<EagleScreen> Jonah are you sure the update is complete?
<astromme> Jonah: Have you relogged/restarted after installing 4.2?
<Jonah> yeah i've rebooted etc and restarted X
<Jonah> yeah update all completed etc
<astromme> oh, whoopse, was reading wrong comment. But good, that helps.
<Aethelred> mefisto_: Genius, thou.  Just checked, had what I thought was a blank CD-R in there, but was a burned (and unlabeled) disc.
<astromme> Jonah: Plasma probably isn't loading. alt-f2 and start konsole. Then from konsole try starting plasma with "plasma" see what happens.
<Aethelred> mefisto__: Thank you for considering that I might be a bonehead, and offering appropriate advice.
<astromme> oh, disregard that... no alt-f2?
<Jonah> astromme: no alt-f2...
<mefisto__> Aethelred: well that's not what I was thinking, but you're welcome I guess :)
<Jonah> astromme: but i do get a "no windows" from alt-tab
<sandGorgon> funny... the kickoff search bar goes absolutely black on clicking. This happens ONLY on enabling "desktop effects"
<astromme> you could switch to a text console (ctrl-alt-f1 or so), login, and run "DISPLAY=:0 konsole", then switch back to the gui with alt-f7 and see if konsole shows up
<marvin_> hello there, first kde 4.2 is a great peace of software!
<sandGorgon> this bug is reproducible...
<Jonah> astromme: yeah that's given me a gui konsole
<astromme> Jonah: great. From that try running plasma
<marvin_> but i have problems with powerdevil, i cannot install it because he wants to have libplasma2, but when i install libplasma2 hes going to delete alot of other packages
<simca> doh it's so depressive, everyone talks about 4.2, but it's still only half-baked in jaunty
<astromme> marvin_: You should already have it with KDE 4.2
<astromme> simca: Jaunty is also months away from release
<khalidmian> mefisto__: i installed ntfs config and enabled write support for internal device all it shows me is the system info
<khalidmian> mefisto__: i installed ntfs config and enabled write support for internal device all it shows me is the system volume information
<marvin_> no i have guidance
<marvin_> powermanager
<Jonah> astromme: ah plasma not installed, it says i need kdebase-workspace-data
<simca> astromme: yeah i know, i tought i will upgrade to it to get the newest, bestest kde :)
<astromme> Jonah: Ahh, yeah, I had that problem too upgrading from Intrepid -> Jaunty
<sandGorgon> astromme: even the alt-f2 text entry bar goes dark on enabling "desktop effects". there is some amount of tearing. this does not happen on other text entry bars (e.g. Konversation)
<stdin> marvin_: powerdevil is built-in to KDE now, System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<astromme> marvin_: Even if you go to System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
 * astromme lols
<simca> astromme: i mean a lot of packages are still 4.1.96 in it
<Jonah> astromme: i don't get why i don't have that installed. and now i can't install it cos it seems my wireless isn't working so i'll have to try plug ethernet cable in
<mefisto__> khalidmian: where do you see system info?
<marvin_> ok i look
<astromme> simca: Yeah, that's just slow building probably.
<khalidmian> how do i unmount my system volume information
<astromme> Jonah:  =/
<astromme> You can run knetworkmanager or nm-applet from your konsole
<astromme> ^^ was for Jonah
<Jonah> astromme: wow you're right of course! wow cool
<simca> astromme: https://launchpad.net/+builds this says the i386 building machines are idle currently, or i don't know something
<khalidmian> mefisto__: when trying to unmount sys vol info it says only root can unmount /dev/sda1 from /media/system volume
<Jonah> astromme: that seems to be installing it ok. thanks a lot
<marvin_> thank you astromme! i actually found powerdevil
<astromme> great
<mefisto__> khalidmian: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<marvin_> but is there a option to show a icon of powerdevil in the taskbar?
<astromme> martijn81: You should be able to add a battery meter plasmoid
<marvin_> to quickly look at cpu scaling etc
<astromme> marvin_: erm, you not martijn81
<marvin_> but it only shows the battery, cpu scaling on-the-fly is not possible
<khalidmian> mefisto__:when i mount dev/sda1 i only see vol info
<astromme> marvin_: It should do that automatically based on your power profile. Check out that systemsettings page
<marvin_> well its not so important, thank you anyway !
<Aethelred> mefisto__: What other CD-R burning/authoring software would you recommend, or warn against?
<Jonah> astromme: wow kde 4.2 looks amazing!!!
<khalidmian> mefisto__: i do not have a grub install
<Jonah> see ya guys
<astromme> Jonah: =)
<marvin_> bye guys!
<cbwcjw> astromme: got another person to kde 4.2? :D
<astromme> cbwcjw: lol, you might say that =)
<mefisto__> Aethelred: k3b is all I've ever used
<astromme> k3b is my suggestion
<cbwcjw> astromme: Awesome, i love it.
<astromme> glad to hear
<mefisto__> khalidmian: how do you boot without a grub install?
<Aethelred> could boot with LILO ?
<khalidmian> mefisto__: i installed kubuntu within windows it doesnt use grub
<roconnor> my icons in kate (and probably other programs) are messed up since upgrading to 8.10 last night
<roconnor> is there some way to reset or fix my icons?
<Happyness> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474259, exactly my problem I occured recently. Does anybody recognize it?
 * talonstriker echoes roconnor's request
<mschiff> thanks for the intrepid 4.2 packages! will there be languages packages too?
<asraniel> hi there. i'm in jaunty. how can in permanently mount a partition? i can do it temporary with dolphin. But in kde 3.5 there was a hard disk manager in systemsettings where i could define a mount point
<mefisto__> khalidmian: that may be why the ntfs partition is not mounting properly. I'm not really sure how things work when kubuntu is installed in windows
<roconnor> by icons I mean the save and open icons and such
<JontheEchidna> asraniel: you might try installing mountmanager and see if that will do what you want
<khalidmian> mefisto__: k
<neothecat> has anybody have trouble with no icons showing up in Oo.org after updating to 4.2?
<aske> neothecat: try to switch from crystal to human theme in Oo.o
<PSiL0> hmmm, I had my taskbar setting set to show only the apps in the current desktop... I del'd plasma rc and another config file inhopes of preventing plasma from crashing
<PSiL0> then I received a few updates (including kwin)
<PSiL0> now, I can't find the option anymore
<PSiL0> 4.2
<PSiL0> btw, most of the plasmoids still crash
<stdin> right click the taskbar -> task manager settings -> Only show tasks from the current desktop
<neothecat> aske: thanks for the hint.  i found "openoffice.org2-kde", installed it now it works.  thanks.
<PSiL0> stdin: ahh, thanks!!
<freeRag> can i install a deb package in ubntu ?
<wesley__> no rpm
<asraniel> JontheEchidna: not exactly userfriendly, but it might do the trick
<wesley__> or ex
<wesley__> exe
<wesley__> ofcourse you can install a deb
<Happyness> anyone recognize above URL i pasted?
<freeRag> a deb from debian ?
<stdin> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<freeRag> why do you think the new kde 4.2 live cd comes from suse ?
<stdin> but don't install ones from debian, unless you WANT to break your system
 * __phil__ waves hi to all
<freeRag> how can you wave a sound ?
<__phil__> I just ran the adept updater on my 8.10 kubuntu and now X freezes on startup.  Tips?
<__phil__> I've tried resetting xorg.conf; I've tried booting into a previous kernel.  No dice
<__phil__> freeRag: cute
<mefisto__> freeRag: is that a question about .wav files?
<Dekans> how can we install google gadgets as plasmoids ?
<__phil__> I guess here nobody has a clue
<Happyness>  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474259, exactly my problem I occured recently. Does anybody recognize it? I wondering if it is a problem in general?
<helpdesk> hello anyone knows how i could apply a patch to my kernel tree directory?
<helpdesk> onewolf: u still around?
<beachsurfin> how do you move the icons on the panel? http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-rc.php shows a picture of the device notifier and other widgets located on the left side ...
<beachsurfin> it even shows the system tray with an arrow indicating that you can increase or decrease the system tray length
<JontheEchidna> beachsurfin: press the plasma icon on the right of the panel to open up the configuration mode
<JontheEchidna> you can then move widgets around
<JontheEchidna> if you right click the system tray you can select its configuration dialog, where you can hide icons
<JontheEchidna> when icons are hidden that arrow will appear
<gorgonzola> hello. where can i get more plasmoids for kde 4.2?
<beachsurfin> gorgonzola brings up something i have problems with as well, i never can install plasmoids from the internet from the add widgets dialog
<gorgonzola> beachsurfing: i have had varied experiences with that.. some work straight out of the box, some don't. Right now, the problem is that get hot new stuff just offers a few plasmoids in kde 4.2...
<Nice_Doll> hola
<Nice_Doll> #ubuntu-es
<Marvin_> hi there, i have a very big problem
<Marvin_> look at that: http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/4qojri7o/DSC_2865.JPG
<Marvin_> this is how it look after i logged in kdm
<Dekans> No google gadgets on Kubuntu ?
<slow-motion> hi
<Marvin_> i have the nv driver installed
<Marvin_> any suggestions?
<Heliodor> how do i get a printscreen?
<talonstriker> Heliodor: use ksnapshot
<Heliodor> talonstriker: thanks!
<roger_> hi could someone help me with the new kde 4.2 packages for intrepid ?
<talonstriker> anyone figured out how to add icons to the Desktop
<talonstriker> ?
<Marvin_> add the folder view widged
<roger_> I have added the ppa and installed all the packages with no errors
<roger_> but when I login to KDE 4.2 I am presented with a black screen and nothing more
<roger_> alt+f2 shows krunner and ctrl+alt+del shows the logout interface
<Marvin_> when i login in it looks quite funny : http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/4qojri7o/DSC_2865.JPG
<roger_> but krunner cannot load anything, just gives a kdeinit error
<roger_> I do see a segfault from nepomukservices in /var/log/syslog
<dionet> with the kde 4.2 update, all kde/phonon sound output is too high and I can't control it in the mixer
<dionet> but non-kde applications are not affected
<Marvin_> anybody any ideas concerning my login glitch???
<amigrave> can someone tell me why kubuntu 8.10 takes twice the memory +-300Mb on a fresh install than ubuntu 810 +-150Mb and how can I lower the memory usage ?
<Rioting_pacifist> amigrave: is that actual memory useage or does it include cache
<Rioting_pacifist> amigrave: eitherway a good way is to look at what programs are eating up memory with ksysguard or htop
<talonstriker> amigrave, i imagine the widgets are eating up a bit of memory
<roconnor> talonstriker: one solution I have found so far is to change the icon theme from crystal svg to oxygen
<amigrave> Rioting_pacifist: this is the memory usage provided by the system monitors provided by respectively kde 4 and gnome. I'm going to test with free and htop to do a fair comparison
<sandGorgon> my Notes Plasmoid is transparent - is this a known bug?
<roconnor> talonstriker: I don't know why crystal svg is broken.
<tarimari> hi guuys.there were some updates today at 4.2. what are they about? is there any changelog?
<amigrave> Rioting_pacifist: on gnome it's used ram minus cache. going to test kde4 but have to reinstall. hang on
<MrOizo> hallo!
<roconnor> talonstriker:  I'm tempted to install kde-icons-crystal to see if that would fix the crystal set
<roconnor> talonstriker: but maybe oxygen is supposed to be the default theme?
<roconnor> what icon theme do people here use?
<thinkgnu> which one is better for my system (dual core2  , 1GB ram) ?  kubuntu32 but or kubuntu64 bit ?
<Rioting_pacifist> thinkgnu: well it depends, 64 have few benifits but using flash can be a bit more difficult
<thinkgnu> Rioting_pacifist: but it is possible
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah just use ndiswrapper or isntall flash 10 beta manually
<thinkgnu> my problem is with my ram ! is 1GB enough for 64bit version
<Heliodor> talonstriker: thanks for the tip!
<thinkgnu> or maybe i'll have better performance with 32bit version
<Heliodor> talonstriker: know of any screencast software?
<senorpedro> is it safe to upgrade vom 8.04 to 8.10 via dist-upgrade??
<senorpedro> or will my systsem be broken and i dissolve in tears?
<Rioting_pacifist> thinkgnu:  ram requirements arn't affected
<Pici> senorpedro: Dont use dist-upgrade
<roconnor> senorpedro: I upgraded yesterday.  Lemme see what I used
<Pici> !upgrade | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<talonstriker> Heliodor: Well..not for linux
<Heliodor> talonstriker: to bad :-(
<Heliodor> talonstriker: thanks anyway!
<senorpedro> thats to complicated
<senorpedro> cant i just str_replace every itchy to snitchy in sources.list and then aptitude dist-upgrade?
<senorpedro> sorry, i dont know the ubuntu release names
<senorpedro> only the numbers
<roconnor> senorpedro: I used sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<roconnor> but I'm a little weird
<roconnor> I had no signifigant trouble
<Pici> senorpedro: Thats not the reccomended upgrade method.  Listen to roconnor
<senorpedro> why's there no man page for do-release-upgrade?
<roconnor> senorpedro: you may have to install update-manager-core
<senorpedro> well -d is to devel release....
<martin__> Hi! Upgrading Intrepid to KDE 4.2 left me unable to log in -- will somebody help me?
<senorpedro> that would be 9.04?
<senorpedro> update-manager-core is installed
<Pici> senorpedro: Yes, sorry.
<senorpedro> no man page available
<roconnor> senorpedro: you either need to use -d
<roconnor> senorpedro: or Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set:
<roconnor> Prompt=normal
<Pici> senorpedro: The wiki page ubottu linked you to has all the instructions you need
<roconnor> senorpedro: the only proglem I had was that libghc6-HTTP-dev-whatever didn't uninstall properly.  But you probably don't have that package ;)
<senorpedro> roconnor: so do you have 9.04 or 8.10 right now?
<senorpedro> whats in /etc/issue?
<roconnor> senorpedro: as of today I have 8.10
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<roconnor> senorpedro: yestrday I had 8.04
<roconnor> upgrading took several hours
<senorpedro> hours?
<roconnor> with occasional prompts
<roconnor> because I changed some configs
<senorpedro> do you have a 56k modem?
<senorpedro> well i did change configs too
<roconnor> downloading too about 1 hour or a bit less once I found a resonable mirror
<roconnor> but setup and configuration of all the new packages too several hours
<roconnor> maybe 2
<MrOizo> hallo!
<roconnor> 1.2 GHz laptop here
<senorpedro> ok i need 8 min for the download....lets see how long installing takes
<senorpedro> omg now 40min
<roconnor> of course the upgrade time depends on which packages you have and how many you have
<senorpedro> does kubuntu 8.10 still have kde 3.5?
<roconnor> senorpedro: it appears to be kde 4.1 AFAIK
<senorpedro> or whatever the latest kde 3.* is
<senorpedro> hm thats bad
<genii> senorpedro: No. It comes only with 4
<senorpedro> i like 3 more
<genii> senorpedro: 8.04 is the last Kubuntu to have KDE 3 series
<CrypTom> hi all, I'm trying to access an usb-device (phidget rfid device) as a normal user
<CrypTom>  I compiled the shared object (make and sudo make install)
<roconnor> senorpedro: I suppose you could stick with 8.04
<CrypTom> I compiled a test application (from the manufactor). when I run this test application with sudo, it works
<stas__> Hi people! Does someone here has VirtualBox on PC? I have some problems with host interface setup in ubuntu
<CrypTom> when I run the app as normal user, I cannot access the device, although I've copied a udev-rules file into /etc/udev/rules.d
<roconnor> ironically the upgrade to 8.10 broke the very thing I was upgrading for :P
<CrypTom> I even tried to relogin and rebooted
<roconnor> but it wasn't actually a big problem
<roconnor> damn it.  I can't get privoxy to work as my HTTP proxy for KTorrent
<mefisto__> stas__: what's the problem?
<senorpedro> roconnor: you mean for the search feature in ktorrent?
<roconnor> looks like I'm not the only one: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=52616
<stas__>  After seutup host interface in ubuntu, I can ping my host from VM(which is WinXP), but I can't ping VM from host machine(Ubuntu)
<roconnor> senorpedro: no for tracker connections
<reagleBRKLN> https://login.nyu.edu/sso/UI/Login
<roconnor> senorpedro: and webseeds I guess, but I'm not using that
<reagleBRKLN> when i go to that url konq+kdewallet won't autofill login info
<senorpedro> ok
<khear> anyone happen to know if Akonadi in KDE 4.2 uses/requires the full mysql-server that is installed with the kubuntu packages? or does it have an embedded version of mysql or something?
<mefisto__> stas__: don't know, sorry. have you tried in #vbox ?
<genii> CrypTom: The user may need to belong to group called plugdev
<martin__> Hey, I'm really screwed here - upgrading Intrepid to KDE 4.2 left me unable to log in -- will somebody help me?
<stas__> Ok, I'll ask there
<CrypTom> genii: ok, i'll check
<CrypTom> genii: hmm, the user already is in the plugdev group
<vital> Will jaunty be pulseaudio or alsa?
<princedugan> hello, I have two problems. S-video out and USB soundcard works in windows not in ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> princedugan: Well, first off you would want to find if you've got an ATi or nVidia or other graphics card.
<princedugan> Intel, I think
<BlueEagle> princedugan: Then you would want to check that you do have the correct drivers installed. And then you need to figure out how your graphics card manages the s-video output.
<BlueEagle> princedugan: You can think in philosophy class. Here we like to be certain. Try this command in a terminal: lspci
<mefisto__> lol BlueEagle
<OnlyWhisky> hello! I have problems using nvidia 180.11 driver with kde4
<OnlyWhisky> actually kde4 hang system while loading.
<OnlyWhisky> blackbox works fine and kde4 works with nv driver
<princedugan> lspci is a command-line thing?
<princedugan> the videocard is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Rollz> hey
<cbwcjw> Hi, welcome to #kubuntu
<princedugan> the internal sound card is Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Rollz> thank you
<Rollz> yeh
<princedugan> the external card is Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d8c:0103 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro
<Rollz> how did u know ?
<evox> stdin
<sebr> anybody know how to solve this? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<neothecat> has anyone seen this error on 4.2 GA "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole'."?  but konsole does start up...
<sebr> ah nm, found the instruction on the website
<princedugan> xrandr shows I only have one screen
<XVampireX> princedugan, sounds like an onboard sound card actually, but if that's the output of lspci there's no arguing with it
<XVampireX> Anyhow people, any way I do a clean install WITH kde 4.2?
<princedugan> sorry, I didn't see the USB card in lspci. so I tried lsusb, it seems logical and seemed to list it
<XVampireX> Ah, so it's lsusb
<XVampireX> even better
<princedugan> oddly, there seems to be no lsisa :)
<XVampireX> So you don't get sound nor get accelerated graphics?
<XVampireX> Regarding the sound you should probably try to go to #alsa and check there and regarding accelerated graphics you gotta tell us the video display adapter you got, You said you got Intel, right?
<XVampireX> You need to change something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<XVampireX> I'm not sure though I don't run onboard video card
<princedugan> XVampireX: using the onboard cards I get sound and video on my screen including 3D. but the external USB doesn't output sound and the S-video out does not work. xrandr reports I only hace one screen.
<princedugan> the onboard videocard is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<XVampireX> Yes I see that I found a solution but it seems for 7.10
<XVampireX> Will most likely work for 8.10
<XVampireX> http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<XVampireX> AFAIK there are free drivers from intel for that card...
<XVampireX> go to terminal for a sec and do: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<XVampireX> then if it says that everything is fine or if it asks you to install, then install
<chris-rc1> hi
<XVampireX> Then if you can check in terminal: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XVampireX> in there do ctrl+w and input "Device" if I remember correctly, it should jump to the correct section and there you have Driver tell me what it says
<chris-rc1> i am trying to add plasmoids to my desktops, but with almost all of them i get: "this object could not be created" "could not find requested component". i am running kde 4.2 and it seems those plasmoids are from 4.1, but i cannot install any 4.1 packages any more
<cbwcjw> chris-rc1: Plasmoids from 4.1 arent compatible.
<XVampireX> chris-rc1, I'm not sure but perhaps 4.2 broke compatibility with 4.1 plasmoids ?
<cbwcjw> chris-rc1: It says on the installation page to remove your 4.1 plasmids in order to update.
<cbwcjw> plasmoids*
<XVampireX> :D
<chris-rc1> that is strange. why wouldn't they be compatible. and moreover, why haven't they been ported?
<chris-rc1> how do i remove them?
<cbwcjw> Because of different architecture, and i dont know :(
<cbwcjw> I went from ubuntu -> KDE for a cleaner transition :D
<chris-rc1> in synaptic it says there are no 4.1 packages installed any mote
<chris-rc1> more
<gorgonzola> hello folks...
<XVampireX> chris-rc1, because KDE folks think it's funny... maybe they realised that 4.0 and 4.1 were jokes so they didn't want to relate to it :P
<gorgonzola> do you know how can i force kubuntu to autodetect my monitor prefered settings?
<gorgonzola> i just changed my monitor to a bigger one, but don't know how to tell kubuntu to re-detect settings, like at install time...
<XVampireX> gorgonzola there's this tool called krandr or something like that  I think
<gorgonzola> XVampireX; yes, i know of that. but this is not what i'm saytingf...
<gorgonzola> XvampireX when you install a new system, kubuntu detects the screen and configures X to handle itr in the correct res
<gorgonzola> XvampireX i was wondering if there's some option to do that... ie, leave all usrs with the correct "default" rs...
<astromme> Plasma broke binary and source compatability because there were still some fundamentals being worked out . It wasn't in place for 4.0/4.1 because it needed real world applications to test and use the API to see how things could be done wbetter.
<OxDeadC0de> has anyone else found Amor? he's cool
<XVampireX> astromme, Yeah, that sounds just about right... but still 4.1 and 4.0 were jokes :D
<JontheEchidna> 4.1 was pretty good
<astromme> I will say they weren't quite ready for everyone. However they were far from jokes.
<chris-rc1> that still doesn't really help me :-(
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<astromme> That's like saying Mac OS 10.0 and 10.1 were jokes. Not many used them, but they sure were necessary.
<XVampireX> chris-rc1, don't worry the plasmoids will catch up, will probably find better ones in 4.2
<chris-rc1> so you wanna tell me there just aren't any?
<astromme> chris-rc1: I agree, it doesn't help you =/. But they will be ported, give it a little time. The ones that aren't in the base KDE were added by Kubuntu folks and need to be ported/re-added
<XVampireX> astromme, anything that's released half-assed is a joke.
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1 what are you trying to install even?
<chris-rc1> OxDeadC0de: anything. let's say the analog clock
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1 the api changed slightly between 4.1 and 4.2 because plasma became part of kdelibs, so the plasmoids might need to change a (very)little in the source, but many bugs were fixed and many new developers are being attracted
<_ubuntu> I have a question.  I am considering installing Kubuntu. I wanted to get an opinion before I do.  PC is AMD CPU 1.4Ghz.  20GB hard drive.  256MB memory.  I believe the video is an ATI Rage.  Will Kubuntu work on such a system?
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1 you need another package, sec
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1 you said 4.2 right? so you're using the experimental
<XVampireX> Dragonmaster, yes it will work, not very fast but it will...
<XVampireX> not too slow either
<chris-rc1> OxDeadC0de: yes
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons
<DragonmasterDani> If I was to install and check out Linux on the sstem, what distro do you suggest.  I believe that is what it is called.
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1 I assume your upgrade went badly? it should have removed the old plasmoids
<XVampireX> DragonmasterDani, Actually I'd suggest you try Ubuntu first, the gnome version... Then after some time when you get used to the whole linux thing, and think you want to try a different graphical user interface, try Kubuntu (KDE)
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Okay, I shall give it a try.  Thank you.
<XVampireX> Ubuntu is famous right now because of the mostly friendly support you get, and because of the many different user friendly features like easy codec installation, easy driver installation and so on.
<XVampireX> So you don't make a mistake with trying ubuntu at first
<Dragonmaster_Dan> RIght now I am running an old version of Kubuntu Live CD I found.
<stdin> chris-rc1: install kdeplasma-addons
<XVampireX> OLD is bad
<XVampireX> With linux you get new things ALL of the time
<XVampireX> So in a certain sense running todays version is not the same as running yesterdays
<Dragonmaster_Dan> This is Kubuntu Linux 5.10 Live
<OxDeadC0de> XVampireX New is bad when it breaks things used, until those things are fixed..
<XVampireX> So anyhow I just wanted to say how much I'm a hypocrite I'm talking about linux/k/ubuntu from Windows :)
<chris-rc1> kdeplasma-addons is installed
<Dragonmaster_Dan> lol
<roconnor> what is the replacement for ksvg in 8.10?
<XVampireX> OxDeadC0de, Yeah, but it may break things, and it may also FIX things :) so that's what's good
<roconnor> rsvg-view ?
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I am off to find and download ubuntu.  Thank you.
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: kbuilsycoca4 && kquitapp plasma , wait a sec, plasma &
<XVampireX> Dragonmaster_Dan, try 8.10 live cd if you're running something older like 7.10 or even 8.04 you'd be surprised at how much better it is
<jordano> hello
<Dragonmaster_Dan> 8.04 is beter then 8.10?
<princedugan> XVampireX: reports xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version. thanks for this info, I'm gonna try the Intel rpm. So I hope to see (really) you after reboot
<OxDeadC0de> XVampireX Sure, eventually the fix's outweigh the breaks, it's that annoying "bugfix" time that gets to me :P
<XVampireX> Yo
<XVampireX> Need some help?
<XVampireX> Don't forget the golden rule, don't ask to ask just ask :)
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: sorry, kbuildsycoca4 (missed the d)
<jordano> how to block open two session of the mercury messenger?
<lex79> join #ubuntu-meeting
<cbwcjw> XVampireX: hahaha
<lex79> ops sorry
<XVampireX> no
<XVampireX> 8.10 is better than 8.04
<cbwcjw> Its all opinion.
<malcolm_> hello, I'm new to linux
<malcolm_> I want to share files with windows
<XVampireX> I mean if you're running 7.10 then most certainly 8.04 is better, and 8.10 is even better
<malcolm_> I have installed samba
<cbwcjw> maclom_: Hi, welcome to #kubuntu!
<malcolm_> but I can't access my windows files
<malcolm_> hello cbwcjw
<cbwcjw> malcom_: Thats odd, are you dual booting?
<XVampireX> malcolm_, why? What are you trying to do?
<malcolm_> I am trying to setup a file sharing server
<mefisto__> just installed kde4.2 and I'm looking for a weather widget. I only see LCD weather station, which I find hard to read. how can I get another?
<XVampireX> malcolm_, you need to install samba
<malcolm_> do I need the samba package or the samba4 package
<malcolm_> I installed samba and it did not work
<chris-rc1> OxDeadC0de: ok that was weird
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: Your probably out of luck. Remember, 4.2 came out yesterday!
<chris-rc1> i lost plasma completely
<chris-rc1> black desktop
<XVampireX> malcolm_, samba works fine, you get a tool to configure it too, you need to configure it
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Getting Ubuntu 8.10 now.
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: yeah but I watched the demo video at kde.org and they were using a very nice looking one, with a one week forecast too.
<XVampireX> malcolm_, like what folders/files you want to share, linux won't do things you don't want so it won't share the whole partition, it's unsafe too just so you know
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: false advertising?
<malcolm_> What are the tools I need to configure/use to get samba working
<XVampireX> Dragonmaster_Dan, Great, hope it works out for you :)
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Same here.
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: did you do plasma &
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: They couldve just not released it yet. I really dont know, but my LCD weather crashes plasma, so I wish they had another haha
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Thank you. XVampireX.
<XVampireX> malcolm_, to be honest I'm not sure, I know when you install samba it adds a config tool in gnome, but not sure about KDE :O
<cbwcjw> XVampireX: Probably just appears in the settings
<malcolm_> I want to share all my files
<XVampireX> also you might want to right click on the folder/file you want to share and click properties or whatever and click on share
<chris-rc1> well, i did do plasma &, but only after kquitapp ;-)
<malcolm_> but shoudl I install the samba4 instead of the samba?
<XVampireX> malcolm_, what kde are you using anyway?
<chris-rc1> OxDeadC0de: well, i figured it out myself and now plasma and the plasmoids seem to work. can you explain to me why that is?
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: takes a sec for it to finally quit and it won't let it run again until it's fully quit, so running it right away doesn't work
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: I'm actually quite surprise with how stable everything is. absolutely everything works perfectly so far (30 minutes after 4.2 upgrade)
<OxDeadC0de> chris-rc1: Looks like you didn't get a transitional package installed somewhere to upgrade the plasmoids
<XVampireX> not sure, malcolm_ don't think so, samba should work fine...
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: I was suprised too. It replaced GNOME for me.
<cbwcjw> bbl, im setting stuff up
<mefisto__> kde raises the bar for everyone with this release I think
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: It brings back KDE 3.5 times for me.
<SSJ_GZ> mefisto__: That Weather widget is still in kdereview, I think.
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: me too. I was heartbroken about kde3.5 until today
<chris-rc1> OxDeadC0de: thanks for the help. what i don't get is that kdeplasma-addons must have been 4.2 all the way. do you mean something like a package installing a link to the right location or sth?
<malcolm_> I am default installation
<malcolm_> I have samba installed but it is strange
<gorgonzola> ok... me again. how can i reconfigure the all monitor settings?
<malcolm_> It looks like I have missing icons when I click on samba under network
<gorgonzola> for example, kdm still uses some weird resolutions, and only after accessing the display module in system settings, it catchs up and sets the res to the right value)
<XVampireX> malcolm_, that's because it's an old KDE, Oxygen theme is still not complete
<malcolm_> often they don't appear at all
<malcolm_> they kinda disapear
<XVampireX> malcolm_, You shouldn't be worried about icons just check the settings
<malcolm_> which settings where?
<XVampireX> no idea
<XVampireX> Sorry can't help you there
<emperor_tux> when I try to add the kubuntu (KDE 4.2) version repository on intrepid I get a "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065" error
<stdin> emperor_tux: read the link in the topic
<thomas_> For some reason right-click in KDE4.2 kickoff classical menu doesnt work for me. Right-Click works everything else, but in the Menu it just starts the Application (like left click)
<|bart|> Hi all, just wanted to mention that my kubuntu upgrade went pretty smooth. Thanks for the good work!
<|bart|> Small problems: Kopete shows MSN buddies that no longer exist, because the MSN plugin is now something else, and something with Akonadi, but all in all a really smooth upgrade. Great job!
<marek_> hi i have one big question, im installing kubuntu from alternate disc, it is asking me for a mirror ubuntu server host, can you tell me what can i type there?
<cikky> hi
<cbwcjw> Hi cikky welcome to #kubuntu
<gizmobay> Anyone know where I can get digikam-kde4?
<jussi01> gizmobay: yeah, there is a digikam ppa
<cato> Hello, I installed the newer amarok from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1, When I start it, it simply crashes:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111028/
<gizmobay> Is this it deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/notz/ubuntu intrepid main?
<cato> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<Pconfig> cato: maybe try at #amarok
<chris-rc1> gizmobay: is there a kde4 port of digikam at all? i thought it's still the kde3 version, which is in universe, if i remember correctly
<gizmobay> I upgraded to 4.2 when you add the plasma addons it removes digikam
<jussi01> gizmobay: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<jussi01> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Pconfig> btw cato, you're not alone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/316126
<jussi01> gizmobay: however, PLEASE NOTE: EXPERIMENTAL!!
<cato> Pconfig: nice to know, but doesn't solve the problem :)
<Pconfig> cato: i know, was just doing some research ;à
<chris-rc1> gizmobay: you could also add the kde3 repos for intrepid. that's the way i do it
<gizmobay> digikam works until you add the plasma addons
<gizmobay> I think I may hold off
<ubuntu_> hi all, i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 from hard disk using these instructions but the hard dive doesn't show up in the installation step 4, any ideas? http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<marcel> where i cand find a vt102 docuemntation to write some functions in "C" ?
<KCKPOLICEFORCEMA> well ubuntu... i dont know, im running Kubuntu 8.10 without any problems right now, srry:(
<Guest43849> Why ubuntu does not recognize the correct screen resolution in VirtualBox?
<ubuntu_> Guest43849: you need to install virtualbox "guest drivers"
<gmclachl> Guest43849: did you install the guest-additions
<rdeva> hey guys a quick question about kate...any idea how to force kate to use tabs when indenting rather than spaces?
<Guest43849> no
<Guest43849> No.
<rdeva> the old version of kate used tabs
<ubuntu_> rdeva: settings > configure
<rdeva> ubuntu: Yes I was playing around with it, but which option in particular?
<lakis1982> i have installed kde 4.2  but i cant install any mac widgets ..how can i do this ???
<rdeva> nvm figured it out thats
<rdeva> lakis, I think you need superkaramba installed
<rdeva> but not sure, check the superkaramba website
<lakis1982> superkaramba for kubuntu ?
<rdeva> yeah
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> mac widgets are supported natively by plasma
<gmclachl> hmmm, I think that's meant in the losest terms
<ubuntu_> you download the widget file then from the widget browser select "install from file"
<lakis1982> ubuntu thats what i did
<ubuntu_> didn't you find an select option for mac widgets?
<lakis1982> yes
<ubuntu_> after that it should appear in the widget list
<gmclachl> lakis1982: I have found it to be a bit hit and miss, sometimes it won't show up, when it does the widget doesn't display properly
<lakis1982> but it doesnt install
<ubuntu_> as gmclachl just said it depends on the widget
<lakis1982> that right like gmclachi says
<ubuntu_> some will work some won't
<lakis1982> sometimes it doesnt show up on list and if it is , it doesnt show correctly on desktop
<wesley__> Dragonplayer is clearly lighter then vlc
<roconnor> why is update-manager-kde filed under gnome?
<wesley__> Because gnome doesnt have that stuff, so they need ours
<gLAsgowMonkey> is it possible to sync playlists with an ipod in amarok 2, if it is I can't find out how to
<hvgotcodes> hey how do i tell if i have the official version of kde 4.2 installed?
<cbwcjw> hvgotcodes: if you got it from the kubuntu-expermental repo
<liz_> hello all, I have a simple question, is openoffice.org 3.0 a stable release or still experimental???
<gizmobay> hvgotcodes: if you open dolphin then go to help -> about KDE will tell you the version
<Walzmyn> I'm running 8.04, but with a bunch of KDE4 apps. If I do a dist-upgrade, how it it handle my  mix of apps?
<clay_> i just finished installing the new 8.10 kubuntu and i cant get any sound now. Any help?
<liz_> Anyone know if openoffice 3.0 is a stable release?
<clay_> #kubuntu
<amelie> hello
<amelie> i need to discuss an error
<amelie> well, need help with an error
<amelie> I made a RAID 1 with 2 500gb hard drives
<amelie> i mean (2)  500 gb hard drives
<amelie> formatted the partitions with ubuntu server 8.10
<amelie> then, downloaded the kubuntu-desktop
<amelie> my system was working right during a month
<amelie> and suddenly, I've got this error:
<amelie> /dev/md6: clean, 37/24096 files, 34600/96256 blocks
<amelie> /dev/md9 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<hagabaka> does http://scruffy.rubyforge.org/ crash konqueror for anyone else using kde 4.2?
<amelie> i reformatted everything as it was
<amelie> but i coudn't get off this error
<gLAsgowMonkey>  hagabaka not for me
<joao_> brasil
<amelie> /dev/md9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<amelie> 	(i.e., without -a or -p options)
<amelie> fsck died with exit status 4
<hagabaka> ok
<amelie> it ended with that
<amelie> does anyone knows about this?
<joao_> fala portugues
<amelie> no, espan~ol
<hagabaka> gLAsgowMonkey: are you using kde 4.2 with packages from ppa repository?
<legodude_> why is WICD not default over knetworkmanager?
<legodude_> it seems to work a billion times better
<gLAsgowMonkey> no I am using Jaunty and the official 4.2 release
<hagabaka> i see
<amelie> can anyone help me?
<joao_> falo so portugues
<amelie> :(
<legodude_> !pt | joao_
<ubottu> joao_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hagabaka> amelie: did you try running fsck manually?
<gLAsgowMonkey> amelie: you might be better asking in the server channel
<amelie> thank you very much
<amelie> is it #server ?
<amelie> didn't tried the fsck because i don't know how to use it
<amelie> i just hit control D to restart normally
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: Are you there?
<gLAsgowMonkey> amelie: not sure, but you can't fsck on disks that are mounted, you can boot from a live cd and run it
<gLAsgowMonkey> amelie: #ubuntu-server
<amelie> thankyou very much guys
#kubuntu 2009-01-29
<cbwcjw2> gLAsgowMonkey: How is the offical release on juanty anyways?
<gLAsgowMonkey> cbwcjw2: hmmm, I had a bot of a tantrum at it last night, because a failed mysql update brought down Kde
<roconnor> I swear akgregator gets worse and worse every system upgrade
<cbwcjw2> gLAsgowMonkey: Ouch. Ive been using the intrepid experimental, with some bugs. However, I just ran an update, and im definitley seeing less bugs, but theres still some little problems
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: I is here yes, just been wathing Tokyo Gore Police..
<gLAsgowMonkey> cbwcjw2: I haven't used kde4 for ages and the difference is huge I really like 4.2
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: Ive found less bugs now that I just ran an update.
<gorgonizer> oh, is there an update.. excellent..
<hvgotcodes> sorry lost my connection -- how do i install the stable version of kde4.2 on ubuntu?
<gorgonizer> hurray, updating now.. :)
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: So from now on, ill probably just do updates daily or so, to see if that works.
<gorgonizer> I usually do, if I remember to run ap-get, as the Adept Updater seems to be a bit slow at recognising updates..
<BluesKaj> clock is stuck ...still at 5:56pm
<cbwcjw2> Synaptic is too. I was using GNOME for about 3 hours, and it didnt see a thing.
<gorgonizer> bloody update notifications..
<gorgonizer> oops, apoliges for the language..
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: They never will work eh? :P
<gorgonizer> they probably will, just as the next version comes along ;)
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: try kdesudo dolphin (or kdesu dolphin). It doesnt want to work
<hvgotcodes> anyone on how to get 4.2 stable on ubuntu? I have the neon repo but it is a nightly build
<cbwcjw2> hvgotcodes: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<hvgotcodes> cbwcjw2: thanx
<carpii> i have mails in my outbox in kMail, they wont seem to send but I dont get an error either. How can I trobleshoot this ?
<gizmobay> hvgotcodes: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2009/01/27/upgrading-kubuntu-810-to-kde-42/
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: kdesudo dolphin (from krunner) worked for me.. nice empty root home directory :)
<hvgotcodes> gizmobay: i have normal ubuntu not kubuntu.  will those instructions work?
<legodude_> what is the deal with packages kept back in adept?
<legodude_> er
<legodude_> apt-get
<gizmobay> oh, i'm not sure
<jarco> in gnome i had the option extract here when i right clicked a rar file. What must i do to have the same option in kde?
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<gizmobay> I just did this with kubuntu and it worked
<gLAsgowMonkey> legodude_: partial upgrades, things like deps which can't be resolved yet I would assume
<gizmobay> accept the key import command needs to be changed –keyserver --keyserver as well as the rest of the options
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: see my issue? Wont work. It also wont acsess other folders.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: that is strange, I do not get that error message at all...
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: :( sadness. Ill google it up
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: I tend to use Konqueror though, or Krusader if all else fails..
<gorgonizer> I am not that big a fan of Dolphin tbh..
<marcel> how can i acces <curses.h> functions from C // i get message undefined reference to 'beep() ??
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: being a fan of nautilus, i LOVE dolphin, seeing it fail saddens me. Also, konquerer in kdesudo does root settings, so everythings one click. I hate one-click :D
<PSiL0> hmmm sudo dolphin works for me.. kdesudo dolphin fails every time
<carpii> dolphin is ok, but pretty ugly and primitive
<cbwcjw2> PSiL0: Really?
<cbwcjw2> carpii: I like it, dont ask why :D
<carpii> well, i use it as default too. I just think it could use a few minor tweaks to make it a lot better
<gorgonizer> yeah, kdesuo konqueror gives me the same issue cbwcjw2, which is why I use Krusader when I need to do things as root in a GUI..
<carpii> id consider doing them myself if it wasnt for the fact kde 4 version is out, and ive no plans to go to kde 4
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: yup
<gorgonizer> otherwise A commandlining I do go..
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: just letting you know so that you don't feel so alone :)
<cbwcjw2> I like it, except for my broken kdesudo dolphin :(
<cbwcjw2> and thanks :D
<cbwcjw2> PSiL0: do you get this message: http://mxclan.org/ss.png
<jarco> in gnome i had the option extract here when i right clicked a rar file. What must i do to have the same option in kde?
<cbwcjw2> jarco: open with ark then drag and drop?
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: exactly the same one
<cbwcjw2> PSiL0: Well im not crazy then. Ill stick with gksudo nautilus and sudo dolphin until then. Thanks
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: if you do kdesudo dolphin from the command line, do you get any errors?
<jarco> cbwcjw2, doesnt work here... perhaps i am missing a package what i cannot remember the name of?
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: It works fine as sudo nautilus in konsole
<cbwcjw2> jarco: im not sure
<carpii> jarco, try unrar package
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: PSiL0 gets the same issue I do. So im not crazy.. yet.
<gorgonizer> jarco: I have a similar option to extract here in Konqueror...
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: np... strange that I can't find any bug reports off the bat
<cbwcjw2> PSiL0: Well it did come out yesterday.
<jarco> i already did apt-get install unrar
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: perhaps I am the one that is crazy... and most of my friends would agree with that sentiment..
<jarco> did installed it
<jarco> but the option did not apear
<PSiL0> been that way for me since 4.1.2->4.1.3->4.1.4->now 4.2.0
<jarco> and still ark cant work the file
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: Im one of the only people in this tiny city that mess around with linux. I figure i have a screw loose also for being 15.
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: so, as you can see, I've experienced the kdesudo error message for quite awhile, since 4.1.2
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: which tiny city is that?
<cbwcjw2> PSiL0: Wow! Yea, thats crazy
<cbwcjw2> gorgonizer: middle-of-knowhere ohio
<cbwcjw2> nowhere*
<gorgonizer> I live with two other Linux users, but they use Gnome, and they dislike my love of KDE..
<gorgonizer> Is that near Nowheresville?
<PSiL0> cbwcjw2: it worked fine after a clean install, but just that once... I forgot what I was trying to do.. maybe it failed after I installed extract and compress context menus from kde-apps
<DaSkreech> Argh konqueror is buggy as hell
<Zorix> lebanon ohio
<cbwcjw2> Yep. Most linux users do dis-me for KDE, especially after 4.0, but its great.
 * PSiL0 steers clear of konqueror
<cbwcjw2> Zorix, thats pretty easy :D
<Zorix> yep
 * cbwcjw2 uses firefox 75% of the time
<cbwcjw2> As you live in florida and use comcast :P
<gorgonizer> PSiL0: what issues do you have with Konqueror?
<Zorix> cbwcjw2, nowhere near as specific as i was
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: I don't really.. I just use firefox and dolphin for my daily needs
<gorgonizer> ahh...
<cbwcjw2> zorix: your ISP is too big. I do local :D
<gorgonizer> I looked at dolphin once..
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: maybe my words were too harsh, I should have said that I ignore konqueror ;-p
<Zorix> cbwcjw2, quitter.. you can find out easily
<gorgonizer> same as what I do to dolphin ;)
<cbwcjw2> zorix: well sure, except the lazy part eh?
<Zorix> sure lazyness is bad
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: at least we can agree on disagreeing our choice in file-managers :-D
<gorgonizer> I agree to that PSiL0 :)
<spot_> How do i get my webcam to work in "Kopete - Kubuntu" ? I can see it works when im in options for the cam in kopete, but when i leave options in kopete, the cam turns off again
<Walzmyn> Anybody know why gambas2 is broken in 8.04?
<PSiL0> Well, kde 4.1.2 was the first version of kde I used, so I'm used to dolphin.. vice versa for earlier users of kde...  The last time I used any form of unix was way back in 1993.. I wandered in the wilderness for awhile, hehe
<anom01y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<spot_> KDE 4.2 out officially?
<gorgonizer> PSiL0: Used Konqueror Since KDE3.3, having a new file manager was a bit inconvenient for me..
<Walzmyn> spot_, from KDE yes, from Ubuntu, no
<gorgonizer> spot_: yes, though is in an experimental repository for Intrepid..
<anom01y> does anyone know why alsamixer fails to open ?
<spot_> Walzmyn: That will say?
<Walzmyn> What I never liked about konqueror was it couldn't make up its mind if it was a web browser or a file browser - I like 'em seperate
<Walzmyn> spot_, what?
<spot_> gorgonizer: Ok, that means its not completely finish right?
<spot_> Walzmyn: I just wonder what that means, im new in linux
<BluesKaj> konq is a vg web browser
<gorgonizer> spot_: I think it is to allwo people to remain on KDE 4.1.x, as KDE 4.2 will overwrite the KDE 4.1 files..
<Walzmyn> spot_, the KDE team has finished it, the Kubuntu team is making sure it works with evertying else in their system before putting their stamp on it for us users
<spot_> Walzmyn: Will that say it will be in the new release of kubuntu when that is out? or?
<gorgonizer> spot_: it is the default for Jaunty, yes..
<spot_> Ok, thanks to both of you ;-)
<gorgonizer> spot_: no problem
<Walzmyn> spot_, it'll probably be out next week
<Walzmyn> spot_, for 8.10
<spot_> The new release?
<cbwcjw2> spot: Its out though if you REALLY want it.
<spot_> Walzmyn:  Ok, but how to get it, when it arrives?
<Walzmyn> cbwcjw, if he's new to linux, i'm betting he dosen't - i'm not new and i don't want it until it's in the regular repos
<cbwcjw2> Yea. Point taken
<Walzmyn> spot_, your package manager will tell you that you have updates - and you'll update
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: yeah, I can see where you are coming from...
<spot_> Ahh, ok! Thanks! :-)
<anom01y> !!!alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anom01y> !alsa
<spot_> Hmm
<gorgonizer> PSiL0: I used Gnome for a while, and I didn't like Nautilus in comparison to Konqueror (KDE3 version).. at least most the the KDE3 functionality has returned to Konqueror in KDE4..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Being 15, I never really get to use KDE 3. I just thought GNOME was easier, however, moving to KDE 4.2, its been great
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: that's good hear.. I think that was one of the main complaints with the earlier releases of KDE4, the crippled konqueror
<Walzmyn> I tried gnome for a while, and i didn't like... well, anything
<fyrfaktry> i just updated my 4.1 to 4.2 in 8.10. No issues so far...
<PSiL0> heh, I ran back to kde4 after test driving gnome for a day in fedora10
<Omikane_> How do you toggle the mouse wheel in ubuntu?
<gorgonizer> apologies, I think the Zombie Movie I am watching murdered Konversation..
<gorgonizer> good to know there are others who share my dislike of Gnome..
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I got bored of Windows, and as I never played games at the time, I just took the plunge and went for Fedora Core, then Gentoo, then Kubuntu..
<PSiL0> fyrfaktry: good to hear... I almost borked by 4.1.4->4.2.0 upgrade... thank god for CLI
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: The longer I used Nautilis, the more pissed off I got, :D
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: i started with win98 when I was like 8, then when I was 12 I experimented with ubuntu, and then when I was 14 I sort-of got into it, then this year ive gone crazy.
<gorgonizer> I am not sure of the logistics of it, but I tried wishing cancer upon Nautilus more than once..
<PSiL0> gorgonizer: lol
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/IAnAfAabe -- i can't find any languages to install, this picture explains
<gorgonizer> I started with an Oric 1, shit I feel old ;)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Well, when I was 13-14, my computer crashed and I lacked an XP cd, so I messed around on ubuntu, and it was great
<fyrfaktry> hmm.... now to update to nvidia 180.25 :/
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: just cancel the window...
<beachsurfin> and?
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: it will leave you alone after future reboots, I got the same thing, and it annoyed me as it seemed useless, but it never came back..
<beachsurfin> what will leave me alone? i want the option of using chinese characters
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I always prefered Windows 2000, XP seemed to be a few extras bolted on the less access to the more interesting stuff..
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: cancel that window then, and install the KDE package for Chinese...
<cbwcjw> I never had win2k, i went from win98 to xp in 2004
<beachsurfin> through adept i'm assuming since system settings>regional and language dialog isn't doing this...
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: tbh, I never figured out what that window was for, I assume it is to select the standard language you want, but by default only English is there (though I has British English) :)
<beachsurfin> it's supposed allow you to chinese diff. languages to install, i've used it in earlier kde versions
<beachsurfin> s/chinese/choose*
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: I am unsure what program is doing it, but I agree, I doubt it is the language dialog that produces that window..
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: as I only use British English, I have never had to install a different language, though I should learn Japanese (perhaps one day)..
<beachsurfin> the screen which is selected is supposed to allow me browse diff. languages and select one to download font support for it
<beachsurfin> (off-topic:japanese is quite simple to learn)
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: is the 18n packages are installed, they are listed in that window, I believe.. but don't quote me on that ;)
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: even more off topic, I only want to learn is because I watch a lot of Japanese cinema
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: So then it would actually... make sense? haha
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: not realy,a s they all have subtitles, or English dubbing...
<Makuseru> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: ah :P I was just joking with you
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I am careful to guard my lack of sense..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: haha
<yogo> can anyone help with some kde 4.2 login problems ?
<gorgonizer> yogo: what problem you having?
<wesley__> what the problem then ?
<yogo> updated via the kubuntu.org website instructions
<yogo> to 4.2 using the experimental ppa
<yogo> kdm greeter comes up
<yogo> login ok, password accepted, splash screen shows first 4 icons
<yogo> but no K icon at the end
<yogo> then nothing, just the background
<cbwcjw2> so thats KDE, not KDM
<Omikane_> How do you toggle the mouse wheel in ubuntu? I have a MS 2000 laser mouse and the scrolling is very slow. I can't find the option to adjust the wheel speed
<wesley__> you know first start takes longer than all the others ?
<cbwcjw2> omikane: KDE or GNOME (kubuntu or ubuntu)
<yogo> if I hit alt-f2, krunner comes up, I can run an app but there are no window decorations
<gorgonizer> yogo: did the update complete correctly?
<yogo> yep, there are no more packages left to update
<cbwcjw2> omikane: IF your using kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Advanced -> Mouse wheel scrolls
<gizmobay> Has anyone noticed with KDE4.2 that when you add the folder view widget onto the desktop and you have to scroll that it messes things up?
<yogo> i can run adept manager, but there are no window decorations, no panel either.
<gizmobay> With filenames and icons
<gorgonizer> it sounds like some of the kde-workspace packages are not installed is kde-window-manager installed?
<gizmobay> me?
<gorgonizer> no, that was for yogo
<gizmobay> k
<yogo> gorgonizer: i checked with aptitude, as I've switched to another run level. aptitude shows that package as installed "i A kde-window-manager"
<gorgonizer> gizmobay: I have the Folder view sized so I don't have to scroll..
<gorgonizer> yogo: are the plasmoid pakcages installed?
<gizmobay> i got all my music in a folder so I have to scroll
<gorgonizer> gizmobay: oh..
<yogo> gorgonizer: all the plasmoid packages are marked as "p" in aptitude search
<yogo> i purged them all
<yogo> gorgonizer: i had the same problem updating to 4.2rc2 - can't remember the solution though... was something to do with a bad artwork package from memory
<gorgonizer> yogo: I have had the problem before, on a version of 4.1, but I cannot remember what I did to fix the issue either..
<gorgonizer> yogo: what kde-icons-* pakcages do you have installed?
<yogo> kde-icons-oxygen
<yogo> and -mono
<gorgonizer> yogo: those are the ones I have installed...
<yogo> what kwin-style packages do you have ?
<yogo> I can't see and oxygen or ozone on in the list, I think that was the name ?
<gorgonizer> I have none of the kwin-style-* packages installed..
<yogo> is there a way to list any uninstalled packages from a repo ? wondering if there are some missing..
<beachsurfin> just wondering... why is skim not being shown in my repository?
<beachsurfin> scim is, but not skim
<beachsurfin> found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<beachsurfin> here's my sources.list: http://dpaste.com/114128/
<saggi> hi, just installed kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2. after that i installed the kdegames package. the files are installed but they don't appear under the kmenu. what might be the problem?
<gorgonizer> yogo: I do have the kdeartwork metapackage installed..
<yogo> gorgonizer: i purged the kwin-style packages, no luck post-login
<Szadek> try bespin =)
<Szadek> yogo
<Szadek> http://ftp.riken.go.jp/Linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4-style-bespin/ here : download the last updated deb's here
<yogo> gorgonizer: got that installed as well, kdeartwork
<gorgonizer> yogo: hmmm, that is a bit baffling..
<yogo> yeah, I can't start systemsettings either - via alt-f2
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: my sources.list is here: http://dpaste.com/114130/
<gorgonizer> yogo: does systemsettings show up in the application list, after typing system?
<gorgonizer> yogo: do any applications show up?
<yogo> gorgonizer: yes, all normal
<yogo> gorgonizer: i run systemsettings from konsole
<yogo> gorgonizer: sorry, typing on another PC at the moment... gives a Dbus error no reply.
<yogo> Communication problem with "systemsettings", it probably crashed
<gorgonizer> yogo: I am unsure at this point what is happening with your system..
<beachsurfin> gorgonizer: are you using kde 4.2?
<gorgonizer> beachsurfin: I am indeed..
<yogo> gorgonizer: i tried running dolphin and got the same message... problem with dbus ?
<gorgonizer> yogo: do you have dbus and dbus-x11 installed?
<yogo> gorgonizer: yes, both there, ps shows dbus is running
<cbwcjw> Has anybody else gotten my issue here: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<cbwcjw> after running kdesudo dolphin (or kdesu dolphin)
<euphrate> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yogo> gorgonizer: plasma is crashing on startup with the same message
<yogo> which i guess is why I can't get a desktop
<gorgonizer> yogo: I would agree to that.. what version of libplasma do you have
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: do you have klauncher running?
<cbwcjw2> cbwcjw: dunno
<gorgonizer> I am officially confused..
<cbwcjw2> Oops, well im going insane.
<cbwcjw2> See, im on 2 different computers, but ive definitley lost a screw
<yogo> gorgonizer: libplasma3
<cbwcjw2> because i would be talking to myself in that case. Sigh.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw2: you did find another with the issue, so you cannot be that crazy...
<yogo> aptitude showed 1 and 2 were configured but not installed
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Well, how can one tell if klaunchers working?
<gorgonizer> yogo: Purge the settings for libplasma and libplasma2 and reinstall libplasma3..
<gorgonizer> ps aux | grep klauncher
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I have 5 klauncher processes..
 * cbwcjw scratches his head in a confused manner
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: are you also wanting to get on the confusion train?
<cbwcjw> cbwcjw: Just tell me how I tell if klaunchers running, is it a background app?
<yogo> gorgonizer: did that, plasma does  not start.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: ps aux | grep klauncher will show you any klauncher processes running..
<yogo> last message in konsole is QCoreApplication: postEvent : Unexpected null receiver
<OzoneNerd> I have discovered something I have never noticed before about Kubuntu.  If I hit control-windows key, then stars start spinning around my cursor.  Try it.  AFAIK, I have not installed anything to cause this.  Could anybody explain the purpose of this?
<gorgonizer> OzoneNerd: that is a desktop effect, to show you the location of the mouse cursor..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: theres 7 (it looks like) klauncher programs
<gorgonizer> yogo: sounds like there may be a Qt issue there then...
<astromme> OzoneNerd: It's part of KWin desktop effects
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: do any mention of /tmp/ksocket-root at all??
<cbwcjw> OzoneNerd: hahahaha, if you dont want that -> System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All effects
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Yea.
<yogo> gorgonizer: yep - we are both using the same repos -- what qt packages should be checked and compared ?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: wait, no. Only ksocket-myusrname
<anom01y> for some reason, every time I reload alsa, kmix changes. Sometimes it shows the inputs, sometimes it doesn't. And the number of volume sliders changes everytime I reload alsa too, which is frustrating because I have to keep reloading alsa to try and get kmix to finally display the correct volumes and all the inputs that my audio card has
<gorgonizer> hmm, that would explain why the kdesudo is failing, but how to rectify this is beyond me..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Awesome.
<OzoneNerd> Thanks for helping me, that was an interesting find.  I might use that now.
<OzoneNerd> The intersection of the set of people who know about that and the set of people who often can't find their cursor is probably fairly small.
<cbwcjw> OzoneNerd: My freind once had a big screen TV, and lost his mouse quite often
<yogo> gorgonizer: this looks familiar: http://forum.kde.org/printthread.php?tid=26380
<mark2> quick question
<cbwcjw> yogo: Hahaha i have that issue too with the weather
<Guest95439> anyone know about changing how firefoxs response to what os/browser you are using?
<Guest95439> so you can access sites that restrict what os you are running
<gorgonizer> yogo: that was the solution I had to move the entire .kde folder from my home folder (renamed it as .kde-old) which seemed to fix the issue..
<krel> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 step 3 on the KDE 4.2 installation instruction guide says to use Adept Updater to update KDE 4.1 to KDE 4.2 beta, but I don't see it in the Adept list.  what's it called?
<faileas> krel: i'd just run the update mechanism
<faileas> Guest95439: you need a user agent addon
<Guest95439> thank you
<Guest95439> =D
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: at least the one guy had a workaround, but I wish my kdesudo worked. kdesudo is catchy
<Guest95439> I just didn't know what it was called, and I couldn't find anything on google
<princedugan> ok my external USB sound works (makes noise). How to I direct my software DVD player to use it?
<krel> faileas: I was just following the instructions, I'm very new to kubuntu.  how do you do that?
<gorgonizer> krel: in the Adept Manager, click on the Changes icon on the left hand side and click the Upgrade button..
<faileas> krel: personally, i'd just open up a console, and run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" ;)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I wish I could help with that, it is an interesting issue..
<cbwcjw> krel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Townk> hi guys, I just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and so far so good, but I'm not sure if I make a mistake on nvidia driver. I installed the nvidia-glx-180 throught apt-get and read in some blog that I should installed throught the oficial driver. I make any mistake?
<krel> oh, you have to upgrade to Jaunty?
<anom01y> !1via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1via
<gorgonizer> krel: no, you shouldn't have to..
<anom01y> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<faileas> krel: no
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer, theres 4 software updates availble already. wow.
<faileas> the first command tells apt to go look see if there's new packages. 'upgrade' installs all updated packages that don't need a hugely major change
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: only kernel updates :(
<javier> Deskjet F380 KUBUNTU 8.10, can anybody help me!!!!
<krel> alright thanks, I'll give it a try
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Yea, i just noticed. Oh well :D
<gorgonizer> installing anyway..
<cbwcjw> Yea, is what I figured
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> guys, I don't have 3D support... can I use the improved effects anyway ?
<cbwcjw> zmitya: you can try :)
<krel> on apt-get update, I get: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065.  tail /etc/apt/sources.list -n 1 is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main"
<gorgonizer> zmitya: what gfx card do you have
<cbwcjw> krel: I had this issue
<yogo> gorgonizer: moved aside .kde .kde4 and .kderc, still no luck after login
<zmitya> gorgonizer: have GeForce FX 5200, bug I had problems with the nvidia driver
<yogo> plasma still crashes
<zmitya> *but
<gorgonizer> krel: you can ignore that, and do sudo apt-get upgrade
<cbwcjw> do this: sudo bash && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cbwcjw> that was for krel
<zmitya> gorgonizer: I'm using nv now
<euphrate> !turklug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turklug
<krel> ...uh... sudo apt-get update just gives me that GPG error.  so I've never gotten the ppa kubuntu-experimental lists.
<euphrate> !#turklug
<cbwcjw> krel: do this: sudo bash && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cbwcjw> all in one command
<gorgonizer> zmitya: what issue do you have with the nvidia driver?  as I think that driver is required for the desktop effects, though try running glxgears..
<gorgonizer> yogo: still failing to load the KDE icon on start?
<zmitya> gorgonizer: glxgears does not work, because I don't have GLX now :) I had rendering problems at some websites... it messed up the whole page :(
<zmitya> and I had issues when I logged out from a KDE session  :(
<yogo> gorgonizer: it appears for a flash, still in "fuzzy" mode.. never becomes sharp before the splash screen disappears
<krel> cbwcjw: oh, so it grabs the sources but warns you that it can't authenticate any packages coming from them.  I guess that's okay?  I'm still concerned about the GPG error though.
<gorgonizer> zmitya: which nvidia driver were you using?
<yogo> gorgonizer: it appears that there is a problem launching some KDE apps for me
<uranther> how do i get the plasma panel to be black and not transparent? in kde 4.2
<gorgonizer> yogo: which applications?
<zmitya> gorgonizer: well, don't know it came from the ubuntu package... there is 3 drivers, only this one "worked" ...
<zmitya> I think I have tried with the original driver, but had the same result :(
<yogo> plasma crashes, dolphin crashes with the same message. kate gives a segmentation fault (all run from konsole)
<zmitya> gorgonizer: well, I just upgraded today to KDE 4.2 and got new kernel, so I'm going to try the nvidia driver again...
<gorgonizer> zmitya: load the hardware drivers program (in the Settings menu) to see what driver the program recommands..
<krel> cbwcjw: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/systemsettings_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb
<cbwcjw> krel: Thats scary, I have noclue. gorgonizer?
<gorgonizer> krel: do dpkg -i --overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb
<cbwcjw> Wow, he wins
<zmitya> gorgonizer: do you mean "hardware" app ? it does not show any video driver
<gorgonizer> krel: then dpkg -i -force-overwrte /var/cache/apt/archives/systemsettings_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb
<krel> dpkg: unknown option --overwrite
<gorgonizer> krel: it should be --force-overwrite
<krel> alright
<gorgonizer> as the option, apologies.. it is getting late for me..
<krel> haha, no worries
<gorgonizer> zmitya: do you have jockey-kde installed?
<krel> gorgonizer: that failed, pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1321353
<zmitya> gorgonizer: yes, I do have
<zmitya> gorgonizer: well, I'm a programmer, using vim so I have nerver used it :D
<gorgonizer> zmitya: ahhh...
<gorgonizer> krel: there are other packages that need configuring, run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then the previous command..]
<gorgonizer> zmitya: I don't use it either tbh.. it is useful though for checking which nvidia driver is best for the nvidia card in the system..
<yogo> gorgonizer : what's the best way to back out to 4.1.4 then re-upgrade ?
<ganymede> hello, i was trying to add this calednar to korganizer. i can read the calendar in plaintext it has events, and google calendar can import it fine, but in KDE, it has no events. does anyone else experience this? http://conversiovirium.org/?ec3_ical
<szrhawaii> is anyone else getting an update to the new 2.6.27-11
<zmitya> gorgonizer: o, thanks, I will play with it
<Townk> anyone knows how to make konsole support 256 colors?
<zmitya> I just changed the compositing type to xrender and my konsole has transparency now :)
<szrhawaii> what color is konsole supporting now
<krel> gorgonizer: okay... so that worked, and the overwrites worked... now what?  i'm still on KDE 4.1 apparently
<gorgonizer> krel: after the upgrade completes, you will need to either reboot the system, or log out, then restart the X server (Alt + E on the login screen)
<krel> gorgonizer: yes, I did that.
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: im asking #kde my question about my kdesudo issue
<Townk> szrhawaii: i think it is supporting 16 colors
<gorgonizer> krel: after the force-overwite, did you re-run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krel> I didn't do dist-upgrade, no.
<szrhawaii> do you have the color wheel when you do your colors
<gorgonizer> yogo: apparently that looks arduous apparently.. there is a method here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100981.0
<ganymede> Townk, for me, konsole supports 256 colors out of the box
<Townk> I use screen on my console, perhaps it is messing with it?
<yogo> gorgonizer: just read that, don't want to reinstall.
<szrhawaii> thats what i thought too
<szrhawaii> if he has the box with the up and down tint thats the right color one
<gorgonizer> you can force apt-get install to install specific software versions..
<szrhawaii> if he has the wheel then its the lower color one
<gorgonizer> bare with me, will check..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: #kde just bassiclly recommended dont use ubuntu. Meh.
<ganymede> Townk, yes, you have to edit some configs to enable 256 colors in screen
<ganymede> Townk, there is a bug filed somewhere about that
<yogo> gorgonizer: must be missing a new package - as this only happened since the upgrade
<Townk> ok, I finish some tests here... if I turn off screen, konsole still is 16 colors
<yogo> gorgonizer: is is possible to ensure / check that all packages from the experimental repo are installed
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: that a) sucks, but b) doesn't surprise me..
<Townk> on gnome I need to install a ncurses package to make this, on konsole there is no something like it?
<ganymede> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/87966
<pedr3r0> does anyone know why alt+f2 doesn't start RunCommand on kubuntu ? I was using neon packages and it has worked
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I love ubuntu though, no matter how under-fire it is
<Townk> brb
<gorgonizer> yogo: install  Synaptic (the gnome package manager) and search for "Version=4.2", will show you a lot of packages, but the new KDE packages should be listed..
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: haven't found another distro I like as much as Kubuntu, despite the complaints..
<therootest> can someone help me to install the compiz cube thing on kubuntu 8.04?
<yogo> gorgonizer: thanks, will try
<gorgonizer> yogo: good luck :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: i think I found the issue
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: what was the issue?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: by deleting the .kde config
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer lets see if it works
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: interesting...
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: nope. Sigh.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: intersting that it works for me.....
<szrhawaii> why you using gorgnizer in kde
<szrhawaii> doesnt korganizer do the same stuff
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Yea, its not that big of a deal, its just kdesudo looks cool
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: it is a cool little app, a step up from kdesu...
<gorgonizer> though that wouldn't work on Kubuntu if I am thinking properly..
<gorgonizer> which is unlikely at 02:35..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: haha, yea. well hes making me do it in the root folder now
<cbwcjw> lets see what happens
<gorgonizer> who is making you?
<szrhawaii> himself
<gorgonizer> ahhh...
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: haha some dude in #kde. If this works, ill be happy
<tacosareecool> hello
<tacosareecool> How do I change a read only folder
<lycannyc-work> hey guys i just added the repo for KDE 4.2, now whats the command to install the whole KDe 4.2 desktop ?
<tacosareecool> oh
<tacosareecool> just add the experimental channel
<tacosareecool> then you get  4.3
<tacosareecool> I mean 4.3
<tacosareecool> I mean 4.2
<tacosareecool> it says on kubuntu website
<lycannyc-work> yea im reading that
<gorgonizer> lycannyc-work: on the command line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lycannyc-work> i added that PPA
<lycannyc-work> but I dont have KDE isntalled, but just a few kde apps
<tacosareecool> I was able to just upgrade
<lycannyc-work> like kolourpaint
<tacosareecool> install kubuntu-desktop
<tacosareecool> then upgrade from there
<lycannyc-work> thanks
<gorgonizer> tacosareecool: are you changing in Dolphin/Konqueror or via the command line?
<tacosareecool> oh yeah how do I open a folder in the bash
<tacosareecool> yeah
<gorgonizer> cd foldername
<cbwcjw> !enter | tacosareecool
<ubottu> tacosareecool: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Socceroos> apachelogger: ping
<lycannyc-work> brb restarting
<gorgonizer> changes to that folder.
<tacosareecool> thanks
<gorgonizer> no problem :)
<Socceroos> Riddell: ping
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: he fixed it!
<szrhawaii> sometimes if its in a certain area tacosareecool it would be cd /home/location/folder
<gorgonizer> what?  How?  Magic?
<szrhawaii> yep
<szrhawaii> !magic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic
<szrhawaii> !how
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how
<szrhawaii> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: what did he do?
<szrhawaii> the ubuntu channel has a bunch of rude guys in there man they are no help i tell you
<tacosareecool> yeah but how do I open the folder as root
<tacosareecool> .
<gorgonizer> sudo -i will give you a root session in bash..
<gorgonizer> then you can cd to the folder in question..
<Socceroos> has anyone here installed KDE 4.2 on their system?
<tacosareecool> yes
<gorgonizer> szrhawaii: that sucks..
<faileas> Socceroos: yes
<szrhawaii> yeah i get more info from this channel then that one
<cbwcjw> !tell tacosareecool about enter
<gorgonizer> Socceroos: I have as well..
<ubottu> tacosareecool, please see my private message
<tacosareecool> ok sorry.
<gorgonizer> szrhawaii: people on here have helped me in the past, so if I can offer assitance, I think it would be rude not to offer help..
<Socceroos> I ask, because I'm trying to install all the right packages from the kubuntu-experimental PPA *without* having to install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Socceroos> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 fresh install atm.
<faileas> Socceroos: why not use apt-get install -s to see what packages it installs?
<faileas> then do it manually?
<Socceroos> faileas: I didn't know that command, thanks for the tip.
<szrhawaii> Yeah i feel you on that
<jimmy51_home> hello all.  i read somewhere today that KDE4 supports web widgets.  does it support these?  http://widgetcenter.espn.go.com/widgets/tags/NBA/Team#11  (NBA team widget).  I'm a pacers fan and would like it on my desktop
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: AHAHAHA The guy who was telling me what to do just realised he has the SAME ISSUE
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: you think he wouldve checked.
<jimmy51_home> it's just a flash object, i guess
<szrhawaii> that sucks
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: was he on Kubuntu as well?  What was the fix that was employed?
<szrhawaii> jimmy51_home got no idea if those work I know if you check out kde-look.org they might have something on there for you
<gorgonizer> damn, I should have gone to bed hours ago..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: hes on #kde only. Its not just our build. the fix was kdesu dbus-launch dolphin
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: i know the feeling, but then, im not british. All the action is over here :)
<jimmy51_home> hmm
<Socceroos> faileas: installing kubuntu-desktop also installs KDE3 libs and other crap......Its too hard to pick out what I need to remove.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: what action is there? Also, why does it work for me?
<yogo> gorgonizer: right, I'm back at 4.1.4 -- !
<jimmy51_home> ok, can i make a plasmoid easily if i know the <object > tag for the widget?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: its because dbus wasnt running
<cbwcjw> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165268
<gorgonizer> Socceroos: try sudo apt-get install -s kdebase, that should only install the necessary bits for KDE4..
<Socceroos> gorgonizer: thanks mate
<jimmy51_home> i'm gonna ask in kde
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: did you get that?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: get what?
<gorgonizer> Socceroos: no problem..
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: would seeem then that dbus runs for me all the time then...
<gorgonizer> right, time for bed methinks, good night all!!
<merkoth> hi everyone
<Socceroos> it seems that this command does what I need with a base Ubuntu 8.10 install with the kubuntu-experimental repo: sudo apt-get install kde
<cbwcjw> nigt gorgonizer
<merkoth> and g'night gorgonizer
<Socceroos> thanks for the help guys
<cbwcjw> night*
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165268
<merkoth> people, I'm having a weird issue with kubuntu 8.10
<cbwcjw> merkoth: Whats that?
<merkoth> it installs fine, but one I login, a few seconds later X hangs up
<merkoth> it's weird, since I had it installed and worked fine with an nVidia card
 * cbwcjw is out for now, gnight
<merkoth> then changed for an ati one and fixed a few hiccups
<merkoth> but yesterday I reinstalled it and X just keeps freezing on me
<merkoth> are there any known bugs with ati cards? it's a x700
<fyn> merkoth: try killing atieventsd and removing rc links to the initscript
<fyn> merkoth: : if you're using fglrx that is
 * arriesp bye
<merkoth> I didn't even get to install fglrx, this is happening with whatever FOSS driver Kubuntu is using by default
<fyn> merkoth: hm, okay, maybe try using the cli to install fglrx.  from the sounds of it, as many issues as it has, it's not going to be worse.
<fyn> merkoth: the download from ati/amd's site can generate debs for you pretty smoothly, might be something else you have to change the first time, enabling restricted modules or whatnot.  i think there's a wiki on it.
<tacosareecool> It's not working, I need to open the folder not open something in the folder.
<tbr281> its been a while since i have done this, gut how do i upgrade to kubuntu 8.10?
<merkoth> fyn: I'll check that out
<merkoth> I'll see if I can post a bug report anyway
<tacosareecool> update till you see the update
<bazhang> !upgrade
<tbr281> but*
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<matt123> Hi!  Just a quick question - lincity-ng packages - is it version 2 or 1? how do I find out?
<merkoth> I found the "Kubuntu Bugs" group at launchpad, is that the right place?
<merkoth> matt123: Installing and checking out directly :P
<matt123> merkoth - lol, thanks!
<szrhawaii> I WONDER IF IM BANNED FROM THIS ONE TOO
<merkoth> matt123: I'm just kidding :P
<merkoth> szrhawaii: SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE NOT
<bazhang> szrhawaii, come to #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> szrhawaii, this is not the place to discuss
<matt123> is there a apt-get command to find out the version number?
<tacosareecool>  It's not working, I need to open the folder not open something in the folder.
<szrhawaii> tacosareecool do cd /home/(folder name)  ls
<szrhawaii> if your in terminal
<tacosareecool> that doesn't open folder though
<beata|desktop> I'm having a bit of trouble building a new kernel on 8.10, on an ia32 system: kernel-package keeps building for xenu.
<tacosareecool> I want to add something to folder.
<szrhawaii> that will let you see the contents in the folder
<szrhawaii> from terminal
<tacosareecool> Oh ok thanks
<szrhawaii> to add i believe its build -ls file name you can try that and see if it works
<tacosareecool> Oh yeah but it's read only
<szrhawaii> your putting a text file in that location
<szrhawaii> is that what your doing
<tacosareecool> no
<szrhawaii> what exactly are you doing
<tacosareecool> I'm putting flash in a folder. It's for flock.
<tacosareecool> libflashplayer.so
<szrhawaii> oh
<szrhawaii> ok
<merkoth> matt123: the package list says lincity-ng is 1.1.2-1, but maybe that's just the package version
<tacosareecool> I can't wait till chrome comes for linux!
<merkoth> matt123: and not the game version number itself
<szrhawaii> i forgot the command to move the file but to see the contents of a folder its ls
<merkoth> szrhawaii: To move a file you usually use mv
<szrhawaii> there you go tacosareecool
<matt123> merkoth, yer, thats what confusing me.  anyway, Ive just downloaded the package - it was only 30 mb or so
<tacosareecool> Oh ok thanks
<szrhawaii> mv <filename>  /home/<location>
<merkoth> tacosareecool: mv [options] source destination
<merkoth> matt123: thpse are community mantained packages, sometimes their a little outdated
<merkoth> matt123: *those
<matt123> thanks merkoth
 * Bsims sighs I tried the new nightly neon as of today... pretty but tended to be slightly less stable then a three legged rino with a jato as a buttplug
<merkoth> matt123: you're welcome, I wish I could answer you question, though
<tacosareecool> Says permission denied.
<szrhawaii> tacosareecool try sudo mv <filename> /home/location
<tacosareecool> no kdesudo mv
<matt123> merkoth, its ok my friend, Im not a newbee, Im just being lazy!
<louis_cypher> what channel can i find help for kde 4.2??
<szrhawaii> you can do that too tacosareecool
<merkoth> szrhawaii: you don't need admin powers to write to home...
<szrhawaii> if hes moving it from a root folder he does
<merkoth> matt123: Never said you were, I always wonder how to find the version of X app/game
<szrhawaii> or moving it to one
<merkoth> szrhawaii: Oh, sorry
<szrhawaii> we dont really know where hes moving it to im just putting home as a reference
<euphrate> @turklug
<euphrate> #turklug
<louis_cypher> hellow everybody... where can i find help for kde 4.2??
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> euphrate, /join #ubuntu-tr
<szrhawaii> !4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4.2
<merkoth> louis_cypher: here or at #kde
 * Bsims beats kubuntu for making kde4 the default and insisting it replace your existing .kde directory... I tried the nightly neon... purty but still in the eat your baby and molest your pet stage of stablilty
<louis_cypher> tks...
<matt123> yay for KDE 4.2!
<tacosareecool> whats the command for copy?
<merkoth> louis_cypher: I'm currently fighting Kubuntu to check out KDE 4.2 :P
<beata|desktop> Does KDE 4.2 restore functionality missing between 3.5->4.0?
<matt123> louis_cypher - I am running 4.2 - maybe I can helo?
<louis_cypher> so, i'll try to explain my problem here...
<beata|desktop> Such as the menu bar? ;)
<merkoth> beata|desktop: It's supposed to...
<louis_cypher> i'm brazilian... sorry about my english...
<matt123> *help
<louis_cypher> but let's go
<Bsims> beata|desktop: kinda sorta... but adds lots of eyecandy and istability
<szrhawaii> tacosareecool   its cp
<merkoth> beata|desktop: It has been enhanced, yes. Dunno what issued you ran into...
 * Bsims smiles from my experence with the kde migration to 3.x wait till .3 or later
<beata|desktop> I'd tried the upgrade again a couple weeks ago, and my entire desktop got reset, and I couldn't get the menu bar to come up.
<louis_cypher> i configured yesterday, in system settings, a option for automatic suspend after a fewm minutes
<bazhang> louis_cypher, you can /join #ubuntu-br if you feel more comfortable using portuguese
<merkoth> beata|desktop: I fixed something similar by erasing my .kde dir
<merkoth> beata|desktop: and restarting my session
<louis_cypher> no, here is ok
<louis_cypher> tks
<beata|desktop> Right now, also trying to build a kernel with debugging turned on, but the usual way is building for a wrong archetecture.
<louis_cypher> i think that we can understand one wich other, correct??
<merkoth> beata|desktop: backed up a lot of stuff /before/ doing that, though
<tacosareecool> cp doesn't matter I can just  copy flash back to mozilla folder but thanks
<szrhawaii> no problem
<beata|desktop> kernel-package is building for 'xenu' archetecture instead of i386.
<louis_cypher> so, suspend was working correctly, but today i got message "one application is inhibiting suspension for the following reason:"
<louis_cypher> but there is no reason
<louis_cypher> and i cant find what f*** app is inhibiting...
<merkoth> I'll call it a day. Good night everyone
<matt123> goodnight merkoth
<szrhawaii> night merkoth
<matt123> thanks for your help!
<szrhawaii> louis is it a running app
<louis_cypher> no, its a kde service that manage energy...
<szrhawaii> did you try launching it from terminal and reading the loading process
<louis_cypher> i dont know how can i do this...
<szrhawaii> im kind of lost on what exactly the problem is so if you could fully explain the problem in one paragraph instead of breaking them up we might be able to better understand your problem
<louis_cypher> ok
<louis_cypher>  i configured, yesterday, in system settings, a option for automatic suspend after a fewm minutes. Suspend was working correctly, but today i got message "one application is inhibiting suspension for the following reason:". But there is no reason, and i cant find what application is inhibiting the suspension (STR, S3 state)...
<louis_cypher> iḿ using kubuntu intrepid, and updated to kde 4.2
<szrhawaii> is it not working after the upgrade or before
<louis_cypher> after upgrade, but i upgraded on monday, and on tuesday was working...
<szrhawaii> and today its not
<louis_cypher> yeap
<szrhawaii> did you update anything today
<louis_cypher> i can suspend the machine, just the kde power management doesnt do that...
<louis_cypher> no
<szrhawaii> so the power management doesnt suspend but the screen does
<louis_cypher> if i use, i.e., kpowersave, it suspend the pc ocrrectly...
<szrhawaii> do you have two power managements
<szrhawaii> because if you do then you only need one
<yousef_> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<faileas> lol
<louis_cypher> i know, and i was almost uninstalling kpowersave, because in kde 4.2 there is one native powersave manager
<szrhawaii> the reason could be that the two applications are conflicting with each other and thats why one doesnt work properly
<louis_cypher> so im removing kpowersave right now...
<szrhawaii> was kpowersave the one that didnt work
<szrhawaii> or did
<louis_cypher> the one that did
<szrhawaii> well if the thing doesnt work without it then you should get rid of the standard power management one it came with
<szrhawaii> and use kpowersave
<joeslugg> anyone can help me - just updated to KDE 4.2 ==> No window titles or edges
<szrhawaii> check your system settings
<yousef_> kde 4.fail
<szrhawaii> do you have compiz loaded on top or just the standard kwin
<joeslugg> I might - where do I check that?
<szrhawaii> if you havent loaded compiz then you dont have it
<szrhawaii> and you will have kwin only
<szrhawaii> and you check that in system settings
<szrhawaii> usually under desktop
<joeslugg> I'll check the packages -- if compiz is installed, should I remove?
<szrhawaii> sorry appearances
<szrhawaii> are you running compiz
<szrhawaii> did you installl compiz
<joeslugg> yeah looks that way (someone else "helped" me with the orig. setup)
<louis_cypher> <joeslugg> i got this same thing... and solved installing package kde-window-manager manually
<joeslugg> I have kde-window-manager installed, but also compiz*
<szrhawaii> yeah but if he has compiz he doesnt need it
<szrhawaii> because it does that itself
<louis_cypher> i had it too, but when i upgraded, it dowsnt upgrade this package automaticly
<szrhawaii> if your running compiz you have to turn of the desktop effects and also go to session and give the control to compiz
<szrhawaii> also if you have compiz i would recommend you download the fusion icon tray
<szrhawaii> because that will also allow you to turn the window manager beryl or emerald on
<joeslugg> I'm wondering though if I should remove compiz and stick with what KDE is supposed to provide
<szrhawaii> but if you do the window manager for kwin then check your system settings appearance and see if it wont refresh from there and do what louis said and see if you have that file
<szrhawaii> its a preference from there
<szrhawaii> which do you prefer to fiddle with
<keisangi> hi there
<szrhawaii> hello
<keisangi> how do i make kubuntu to boot in terminal mode instead of kdm ?
<joeslugg> I'm applying 'window decoration' changes, but no change. I'm thinking I'll ditch compiz
<keisangi> i need to boot in terminal mode .. no X
<szrhawaii> joeslugg compiz is conflicting with it because you dont have the settings set to give the rights to only one
<keisangi> init 3 / init 5 doesn't work in debian and ubuntu i think?
<szrhawaii> so maybe you should get rid of it
<louis_cypher> <joeslugg> do u try compiz --replace ??
<joeslugg> how do I change the setting for rights to only one?
<szrhawaii> if your not going to use compiz you should just get rid of it if your going to use it theres a few things you have to do
<szrhawaii> keisangi i forgot how
<joeslugg> ok, I'll try removing compiz -- many thanks
<cadooo> keisangi: you just hit ctrl-alt-f1 or just alt-f1 during boot
<keisangi> cadooo, X shouldn't start at all
<keisangi> cadooo, i need kubuntu to boot in terminal mode, no X at all
<cadooo> keisangi: why?
<keisangi> like what inittab file does on other linux
<keisangi> cadooo, because
<keisangi> it's long to explain.. i just need to boot to terminal
<keisangi> not just switch to terminal but boot on text mode.. no X
<keisangi> how does one can choose the runlevel on debian/ ubuntu ?
<szrhawaii> How to switch to Console mode in KDE?
<szrhawaii>     * To switch to Console mode, press '([Ctrl]+[Alt])+[Fn]'
<szrhawaii>       (Where "Fn" is "F1" through "F6" for 6 different virtual consoles)
<szrhawaii>     * To switch back to KDE, press '([Ctrl]+[Alt])+[F7]'
<keisangi> szrhawaii, no switch ..
<szrhawaii> just got that after i did that
<szrhawaii> my bad
<keisangi> np
<keisangi> i can see a solution.. but i hoped for something more user friendly ..
<keisangi> sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm /etc/rc2.d/K70kdm
<keisangi> that would do it
<keisangi> but
<keisangi> if possible something more userfriendly would be nice
<keisangi> is this the only way to do it ?
<szrhawaii> to move a file
<szrhawaii> you can use a GUI approach
<keisangi> how
<szrhawaii> you have kde or gnome
<keisangi> kde
<keisangi> kde4.2rc
<szrhawaii> you have dolphin right
<keisangi> yes
<szrhawaii> kdesudo dolphin from terminal then it will give you superuser rights then split the screen
<szrhawaii> and move that way
<szrhawaii> i do it that way sometimes
<keisangi> i can't believe there's no facility in kubuntu to choose wether you want to log in text or graphical mode ..
<szrhawaii> especially when i dont want to write anything and dragging seems so much easier
<szrhawaii> i the forums it says you need to download a package to do that
<keisangi> what package ?
<keisangi> ok, thanks for the help szrhawaii
<szrhawaii> let me find the forum i was looking at give me a moment
<keisangi> ok..
<keisangi> i hoped there would be some kind of preference setting somewhere ..
<szrhawaii> here this might be easier http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-boot-debian-in-text-mode-instead-of-graphical-mode-gui.html
<szrhawaii> its just a command
<szrhawaii> not sure if it will work
<keisangi> i look
<keisangi> looks nice
<keisangi> i'll try it now
<keisangi> tnx for the help szrhawaii
<keisangi> i'll brb.. hopefully ;)
<szrhawaii> ok np
<OxDeadC0de> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OxDeadC0de> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OxDeadC0de> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OxDeadC0de> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OxDeadC0de> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OxDeadC0de> honestly, sry, fell asleep, cat must have been sitting on the keyboard... I just shift + home then delete to delete that crap and it decides to send it...
<sandGorgon> guys... i have some problems with text entry boxes (like the alt-f2) . there is some tearing of the white box and it goes completely black
<cbwcjw> OxDeadC0de: LOLOLOL
<cbwcjw> Well, its not too busy tonight
<wastrel> cat-like typing detected
<OxDeadC0de> meow
<cbwcjw> There was a program I read about that detected when your cat was on the keyboard
<cbwcjw> and locked it out.
<cbwcjw> I thought that would be crazy useful.
<OxDeadC0de> damn actually.. it would be...
<cbwcjw> http://www.photobasement.com/virginia-puts-kids-first/ AHAHAH (Sorry to be off-topic, nobodys asking questions)
<cbwcjw> I love the Kubuntu channel, everybody is nicer here. Ubuntu is too busy, #kde is too.. not-noob freindly, but here, everybodys happy :D
<jtmoney> hey guys, i added the 4.2 kubuntu-experimental PPA repository and upgraded to 4.2... now, however, i have more new updates that include many kde-*... will this break 4.2? where are these packages coming from?
<cbwcjw> jtmoney: They are coming from either the distro itself or from the PPA. Just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cbwcjw> I will be right back.
<wastrel> 4.2 eh
<wastrel> i heard it's not such a hog as 4.1
<wastrel> which is dog slow on my machine
<jtmoney> jesus, i just did something stupid
<jtmoney> i upgraded my kernel on my headless server
<jtmoney> (which has a software raid)
<jtmoney> now it won't boot :(
<cbwcjw> Alrighty, who was I helping before an inconvient restart?
<jtmoney> me
<jtmoney> heh
<jtmoney> i just updated the box, let me reboot it real quick
<cbwcjw> Alrighty
<jtmoney> i think it'll be fine
<jtmoney> but i also updated my ubuntu server machine
<cbwcjw> Yea, just log in/out
<jtmoney> which has a software raid
<jtmoney> and now it won't boot back up
<cbwcjw> no restart required if your going to KDE 4.2
<jtmoney> k
<cbwcjw> and thats not good, #ubuntu-server should have help with them.
<cbwcjw> with that**
<jtmoney> heh, alright
<jtmoney> thanks for your help
<jtmoney> ahh
<OxDeadC0de> ack I have my first "meeting" tomorrow and I'm scared... ><.. have to basically valididate a bunch of database work I did for a company to the boss and fill them in on all my past projects...
<cbwcjw> OxDeadC0de: Im 15. hahaha, so I have no clue. I just like messing with linux and helping people
<OxDeadC0de> I'm 24 and I have no clue :P, never done this before...I just like writing software :P
<cbwcjw> Haha :D everybodys the same somehow
<_2> not me.  i'm different.
<cbwcjw> hahaha
<OxDeadC0de> okay _2, your first meeting..ever..., your contractor is going to tell you if your work is good enough to pay you or if it's to much "shit", you nervous?
<OxDeadC0de> pardon the language
<_2> OxDeadC0de no.
<OxDeadC0de> i want your secret _2 :P
<cbwcjw> haha, i would be terrified.
<_2> ssssh don't tell any one.
<astromme> OxDeadC0de: You know you've done your best work (I'm assuming). So stay relaxed and enjoy the conversation. Consider it a conversation rather than an interview.
<OxDeadC0de> well I did actually, 3k lines of perfect code that did the task at hand, it was beautiful
<OxDeadC0de> :)
<astromme> wonderful. Then don't worry about it =)
<OxDeadC0de> as soon as I figure it out _2, I'll keep it to myself ;)
<OxDeadC0de> I hope skype still works with my webcam in linux for this..
<_2> actually no.  if you ever figure it out, you'll be like the rest of us and tell every one you know about it.   but whatever !
<OxDeadC0de> haha true _2 :P
<_2> i think mister-tea-lapto has me on ignore again/still
<_2> would someone repete that for me ^ please.
<_2> actually for him.
<mister-tea-lapto> no he has a ghost image wi9th him ....he is actually mr t laptop
<cbwcjw> I feel left out :( Growing up needs to go faster eh.
<sandGorgon> upgrading to Ubuntu to Kubuntu, I have two power managers and two network managers - anybody know which ones I should get rid of ?
<mister-tea-lapto> the lapto thing just follows me around ... I haven't figured out how to lose him
<_2> mister-tea-lapto so if you turn ignore off you can see peoples answers to your pm's
<_2> sandGorgon which ever one you don't want to use.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey I wish to install kde4.2 is there a ppa or guide with common problems or anything like that?
<_2> sandGorgon or keep them both,  and use the one you want, disable the other
<mister-tea-lapto> I'm trying to tell you that  unless you tab one more time you are sendinyour messages to lapto not me laptop I don't have ignore on
<Paddy_EIRE> nm
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<_2> <mister-tea-lapto>  <<< that is you.
<_2> and tabbing again wont help in bx
<_2> [msg(mister-tea-laptop)] hear me now ?
<_2> mister-tea-laptop: No such nick/channel
<mister-tea-lapto> yes
<mister-tea-lapto> wow my kopete is messed up
<_2> :)
<mister-tea-lapto> on my screen I;m here twice once as lapto and once as laptop
<OxDeadC0de> crap my webcam doesn't work with uvcvideo driver anymore :( just get uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110 (exp. 26).
<_2> mister-tea-lapto the server limits the number of chars a name can have.   as well as the client limiting it.   so you are probably exceeding the server limit
<mister-tea-lapto> well if thats so why can I open a pm with lapto as laptoip?
<_2> </shrugs>   ask in #freenode maybe
<mister-tea-lapto> do ypu see me listed twice in the chat?
<_2> no
<mister-tea-lapto> I do
<_2> </shrugs_again>
<mister-tea-lapto> yeah I tried removing kopete and reinstalling but no luck
<mister-tea-lapto> theres got to be some file that stays after i remove it
<mister-tea-lapto> when I talk do you see lapto or laptop
<_2> <mister-tea-lapto> when I talk do you see lapto or laptop
<_2> -:- mister-tea-lapto [n=mister@pool-70-18-99-165.alb.east.verizon.net] has joined #kubuntu
<_2> that's from your join.
<_2> leroy
<epimeth> yes?
<_2> just howdy
<manush> HOLA SOY NUEVO EN LINUX Y HE ESTADO PRACTICANDO UN POCO INSTALANDO ESTO Y AQUELLO, POR FIN LOGRE INSTALR MI SERVIDOR APACHE Y MYSQL, Y VOY BIEN CON  VIRTUALBOX EMULANDO WINDOWS XP Y OTROS COMO FEDORA Y CENTOS PERO NO HE PODIDO LOGRAR ESCUCHAR LA TELE CON TVTIME ALGUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME, KUBUNTU DETECTA AUTOMATICAMENTE MI TARJETA SAA7133 O SAA7134 PERO NADA DE AUDIO
<_2> um is that pr or es ?
<epimeth> !es | manush
<ubottu> manush: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<manush> ESPAÑOL
<manush> OK GRACIAS
<epimeth> _2 how do you know my name?
<_2> -:- epimeth [n=leroy@cpe-72-229-13-157.nyc.res.rr.com] has joined #kubuntu
<_2> it's right there for all to see
<epimeth> lol... right... my username
<mister-tea-lapto> new york city
<epimeth> manush: de nada
<_2> mr-t yours is alb ?
<mister-tea-lapto> 50 miles north actually
<mister-tea-lapto> albany ny
<epimeth> so I plugged in my camera and nothing is happening... do I need to install some more software or is my cable dead?
<_2> oh ok.   well ip's don't really tell much about where someone is.
<_2> epimeth is the camera motion or still ?
<epimeth> both
<_2> does it support "disk mode"
<epimeth> I dunno... how do I check?
<_2> camera's menu   in most cases
<_2> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<epimeth> transfer mode: Data storage ???
<_2> epimeth yes
<epimeth> so yes
<mister-tea-lapto> so I can't recieve pms
<_2> epimeth generally speaking, and it's rather general indeed; if a camera supports disk mode, you can use that and access the camera by simply mounting the device     usually something like  sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<_2> mister-tea-lapto guess not.
<mister-tea-lapto> whats the command to remove all of the program?
<_2> mister-tea-lapto if you shorten your nick one char it should clear that up
<_2> remove all of the program?  ???
<_2> you mean  sudo apt-get remove --purge blah ?
<epimeth> somehow I doubt that the camera is sdb :-)
<_2> epimeth sdc then
<_2> sd?
<mister-tea-lapto> blah being my client?
<epimeth> erm... I doubt its any sd... its a usb...
<_2> epimeth if it's in disk mode it's sd?  trust me
<tyler_d> cannot connect to a cisco vpn using kvpnc.. I know that this works under gnome... any help please?
<mister-tea-lapto> brb
<_2> epimeth besides   usb-sticks are mounted as   sd? devices too
<epimeth> tyler_d: I have the same problem... let me know if you figure it out :-)
<epimeth> really?  hrm...
<tyler_d> epimeth: will do mang
<tyler_d> my network admins are going to hate me
<tyler_d> :s
<_2> epimeth no i just like decieving people on irc where they can't slap me for it....   i mean yes really
<_2> epimeth i think there is an app made for digital cameras that don't support disk mode.   i'll have to search for the name though.
<epimeth> tyler_d: yea, I get my boss to open up ssh at least once every other week
<epimeth> _2 yea, I think so too... trying to find it
<tyler_d> epimeth: I don't think thats going to happen
<epimeth> digicam!
<_2> heh. heres one   camera.app - GNUstep application for digital still cameras
<_2> yes digicam
<_2> !info digicam
<ubottu> Package digicam does not exist in intrepid
<_2> digikam - digital photo management application for KDE
<epimeth> tyler_d: luckily for me I work in a company with 15 people
<_2> mister-tea-lapto i hear you.  you don't hear me.
<_2> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<mister-tea-lapto> still I truncated the p but I still can't hear I am however only listed once
<_2> mister-tea-lapto try this  /nick root_____
<_2> i know that nick is usable. i registered it.
<_2> now lets see if the client is avtually working with pm's
<_2> anything ?
<_2> root_____ did any of that come through ?
<_2> oh wait.   do they still have a ban on root* here ???
<_2> maybe that was not a good nick to use in this channel
<epimeth> _2 what's root_____'s problem exactly?
<_2> can't hear any pm
<_2> can send just fine but cant recieve
<epimeth> did he register his nick?
<_2> epimeth yes   but   nick too long and turncated
<epimeth> lol
<_2> epimeth so he sees two of himself  one [mister-tea-lapto and one [mister-tea-laptop
<_2> err s=\[==g
<epimeth> so why doesn't he unregister them and reregister as something else?  mister-tea-lappy or something?
<epimeth> oooohhhh... kde4.2 is out...
<_2> epimeth we were kinda trying to make sure that doing so would fix it, before moving there
<epimeth> garrr.... why did alt+tab stop working?!?!?
<beachsurfin> what's with kate saving backups
<beachsurfin> how to stop this?
<_2> beachsurfin in kates menu configure backups off
<epimeth> beachsurfin: why would you want to?  but yea, Settings->Configure Kate->Open/Save->uncheck "local files"
<beachsurfin> local files is unchecked ..
<_2> i think you are looking for "make backups"
<_2> idk
<beachsurfin> ah, it didn't make a backup..
<beachsurfin> not sure what just happened...sorry for the confusion
<beachsurfin> i have language support now, my sources.list was preventing me from downloading much of anything
<futuresoon> are the plasma packages broken or is it just me?
<epimeth> futuresoon: some might be... kde 4 is far from....perfect
<futuresoon> epimeth: looks much better than 4.1 bug-wise
<_2> i can't wait until they release kde5  then i will upgrade to kde4.6 or what ever is stable at that time and see what all this fuss is about....
<futuresoon> i'm excited about the RDF integration
<futuresoon> nepomuk i guess it's called
<_2> anyone know of any reason that making executables with numeric names would adversly affect a linux system or open a security hole ?
<epimeth> _2: I was very hesitant to go to 4... I hated the alpha.  but then I upgraded to intrepid so now I don't have a choice.  However, I understand now what the deal is.  Its possible to have it look pretty much exactly like 3 did, so its all good really.   just kinda buggy
<epimeth> I've never heard of it...
<futuresoon> it's basically an RDF database for KDE so that all your stuff gets a URI (a resource on the web)
<_2> yeah i'm still on dapper so i have a choice, i can stay with kde3 or break things.
<futuresoon> like music for openers
<futuresoon> _2: why are you still on dapper?
<_2> futuresoon why not ?
<_2> it's LTS
<futuresoon> i thought newer is better
<_2> then you thought wrong.
<futuresoon> you know---"progress"!! :-)
<_2> newer != better,    better == better    newer == newer
<futuresoon> newer === better :-)
<_2> progress is not always good.
<_2> futuresoon syntax error
<simca> now i have to go back to the cave :)
<_2> simca no, just the tent
<_2> :)
<epimeth> meh... i think my usb cable is bust
<futuresoon> so is nobody here using plasmoids in kde 4.2?
<_2> epimeth dmesg mention the camera ?
<epimeth> nope
<epimeth> plugged it in after, tho
<epimeth> anyway
<epimeth> time for sleep
<epimeth> gnight folks!
<_2> epimeth k  rest well
<tyler_d> sure he leaves
<tyler_d> and my kvpnc is all up and running
<tyler_d> :D
 * _2 is confused by "<epimeth> plugged it in after, tho"
<tyler_d> lmfao
<_2> brb
<rtaycher> Has anyone else had problems with upgrading to KDE 4.2 from the semi-official(?) experimental kubuntu ppa
<rtaycher> using intrepid
<_2> where is a good "first timers" introduction to databases and database structure  ?
<_2> i can't figure out why ssh is so slow connecting from 192.168.0.? to 192.168.0.?    it doesn't look like there should be any dns issues there
<_2> it's even extreemly slow to localhost
<carpii> in kmail, why isnt there a button to just send and recieve?  It seems like I have to right click my outbox and use 'Send using Account -> Account name'
<_2> could this have anything to do with ssh public keys not working correctly ?   drwsrwsrwt 8 root root 4096 Jan 29 01:15 /root
<tyler_d> how do I use gnome-rdp to connect to a windows console session?
<tyler_d> or krdp
<_2> for root i mean   ^
<tyler_d> either will work
<tboxmy> kde2.4, anyone knows if there is improvement on multihead display?
<tboxmy> oops4.2
<_2> !info krdp
<ubottu> Package krdp does not exist in intrepid
<tyler_d> krdc then
<tyler_d> !krdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc
<tyler_d> that helped
<PSiL0> damn... banshee is such a cpu hog
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a number system binary conversion program for ubuntu or kubuntu
<tyler_d> szrhawaii: a calculator
<tyler_d> you need a calculator
<szrhawaii> not a calculator
<szrhawaii> a program that converts number systems to binary and vise versa
<_2> tyler_d package krdc exists.  the boot call is !info <packagename>   but the terminal command    apt-cache show krdc     would be much more informative.    i haven't used it but one time and that was to allow one linux box to connect to another linux box's kde session
<szrhawaii> i got a calculator i want a lazier program
<tyler_d> _2: ;) ty
<_2> szrhawaii bc / dc
<szrhawaii> yeah
<_2> you will forgive, i am lagging very much.
<tyler_d> _2:  no man entry for it, nor is google much help 'bout now
<szrhawaii> i guess ill just use my windows vm to do it
<_2> tyler_d  the kde help center should provide the documentation for that
<_2> szrhawaii i told you   bc  or dc
<szrhawaii> both
<_2> szrhawaii if that's too much then maybe.  http://pastebin.com/f7da9cf6f
<_2> !info bs | szrhawaii
<ubottu> Package bs does not exist in intrepid
<_2> !info bc | szrhawaii
<ubottu> bc (source: bc): The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.94-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 71 kB, installed size 196 kB
<_2> typo
<_2> you can either glean the command for bc from my script at http://pastebin.com/f7da9cf6f  or use it for all i care.
<_2> !info dc | szrhawaii
<ubottu> dc (source: bc): The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.94-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 64 kB, installed size 208 kB
<szrhawaii> looking at your pastebin right now
<szrhawaii> k thanks for your help
<tboxmy> anyone knows how to get multiple monitors on kde4.2?
<tboxmy> something like xinerama?
<tyler_d> the answer - not documented anywhere btw, was -0 within gnome-rdp
<DarkriftX> what is the process kded ?
<DarkriftX> its using like 95% cpu :S
<carpii> it "triggers Sycoca database updates when needed"
<carpii> hope that helps.
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> im running xchat and kaffeine player, so i wonder if its killable
<carpii> oh it just helps control and synchronise changes to the system config it seems
<NGL-TwYsTeD> !caad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caad
<carpii> i doubt it should be using cpu for very long
<NGL-TwYsTeD> !cadd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadd
<DarkriftX> ok, its kde wallet related
<DarkriftX> from what i read it works between apps and wallet. killing it supposedly makes you need to enter pw's manually
<DarkriftX> and it cannot be killed :(
 * _2 thought only kernel threads and init could not be killed....
<DarkriftX> ive tried kill <process>. killall kded and both with sudo
<DarkriftX> none worked
<_2> DarkriftX if you want to use force on it, up the signal    sudo kill -6 `pidof kded`      but i'm not telling you to do that,  cause you may not like the results.    and if -6 fails  use  -9   and if that isn't strong enough use -15
<DarkriftX> that worked, now i have 19 password boxes :S
 * _2 remembers sudo kill -9 -1  with fond affection
<DarkriftX> 9 worked :)
<_2> isn't linux fun.
<DarkriftX> oh yea :)
<_2> dash nine you mean.
<DarkriftX> kill --help doesnt work and i didnt remember the format for "kill -9 blah"
<DarkriftX> i thought it was kill <process> 9 or something close
<DarkriftX> how do i start kdewallet?
<_2> i found a list of the sigkill sigterm sig...  stuff one time... can't recall where though.
<_2> DarkriftX ummm   by running   kded  ?   :)))
<DarkriftX> i already did that
<DarkriftX> eerything still asks for pw
<_2> i really don't know.   you should be able to call it from the command line
<DarkriftX> ok, re-opening kmail reasked for my wallet pw
<_2> or start it via kcontrol
<DarkriftX> and cpu is normal again
<DarkriftX> thx for the help :)
<_2> DarkriftX welcome
<_2> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_2> why does ssh public key work one dirrection but not the other for one account ?
<_2> i copied ~/.ssh   with -R option  so i have the same files in ~/.ssh on both hosts.  and i can ssh one way shabang, but the other way it asks for a password.   any thoughts ?
<_2> i tested with setting a password and it does work, but i normally keep all accounts locked, so that's not an option really.
<_2> ?
<_2> could it be because the home dir is permiscuous on one box ?
<Omoikane_> is there a way to encrypt my hard drive and all communications from my computer?
<_2> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<_2> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<_2> !fishing > _2
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<_2> and after testing   it is the dir permission on /root that is causing the ssh issue.    </talking to self>
<bazhang> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<bazhang> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 859 kB, installed size 4836 kB
<_2> i don't suppose there is any chance of encrypting a bootable disk though....
<_2> s=able==
<fix_> how to use amarok
<fix_> ...
<bazhang> fix_, play mp3?
<bazhang> fix_, please specify
<fix_> how to download flv using konsole
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lup0> anyone know about problems with locking the screen in the kde4.2 kubuntu 8.10 combination?
<fix_> ?????
<drif> how can I see what's hogging my 2nd core at 100% but htop doesn't show any specific process doing that. Could there be a bug with htop?
<fix_> how to download amarok decoder
<_2> drif yes and it might be kded   someone was in here with a full pipe of kded a little bit ago
<_2> drif maybe it was you ?
<Ced____> Does anyone know if there are bugs with compiz+KDE 4.1? (so i know weither i should install it or not.)
<_2> why use compiz with kde4  ???
<Ced____> I dunno, I liked the effects >_>
<_2> i thought kde4 supported the effects without compiz tho ?
<drif> _2: asking that? no, it wasn't me
<Ced____> _2: How to get those effects working then?
<Ced____> Like the  desktop cube
<drif> _2: I had similar incident before, the culprit was kdesu, which is somewhat strange
<_2> drif user name was DarkriftX,  still here too.  just thought drif might be short form.
<drif> _2: hehe, quite a coincidence, but sadly no
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> Ced____ hmmm i guess that  ^
<Ced____> I know how to install it, question is, is it useful.
<fix_> plese..... who can help me???
 * _2 mumbles something about hating to be wrong....
<Ced____> Who doesnt :P
<bazhang> fix_, help with what? amarok? youtube-dl?
<fix_> no... my amarok can't play mp3...
<_2> !mp3
<Ced____> Amarok should ask you if you want to downloa MP3 support.
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras install that fix_
<fix_> how???
<Ced____> The codec was called 'ffmpeg' i think
<Ced____> Adept?
<bazhang> fix_, from adept or the command line
<fix_> i prefer using konsole but how???
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ced____> ^
<bazhang> fix_, see above
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<fix_> couldn't find packages. i'm using ubuntu
<bazhang> konsole?
<Ced____> ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<Ced____> lol.
<_2> !free > Ced____
<ubottu> Ced____, please see my private message
<bazhang> fix_, you mean gnome-terminal?
<fix_> still the same...
<bazhang> fix_, why do you have konsole with ubuntu?
<Ced____> uh, thanks _2 lol.
<fix_> i'm new in linux. i don't know a lot of thing...
<_2> Ced____ restriced is a referance to the freedom of the software,   free as in speach not free as in beer
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras fix_ (for gnome)
<bazhang> fix_, if you are using konsole however I would guess you have kubuntu not ubuntu installed
<_2> or ubuntu + kde
<bazhang> fix_, unless you explicitly installed konsole
<fix_> you make me confused..
<fix_> forget about the ubuntu and kubuntu.
<fix_> is there  any other way???
<sandGorgon> i see a bug in "Guidance Power Manager" - changing the CPU policy to powersave causes my screen to be locked (I have to enter the password again). This does not happen with any other policy
<bazhang> fix_, to do what
<bazhang> fix_, we have given you the commands
<fix_> it's still the same....
<_2> bazhang he may be using an older release.  lsb_release -r   maybe
<bazhang> fix_, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<fix_> couldn't find packages...
<drif> _2: hm, I'killed kde but still second cpu bar at 100%. Top doesn't show anything...
<fix_> i'm using version 7
<bazhang> fix_, which version ? 7.04? 7.10?
<fix_> 7.04
<_2> drif odd.    actually i'm not aquanted with multicore workings so can't ever formulate a good way to load and test it.   maybe someone else.  or someone in #ubuntu or ##linux even   if no one in here steps up.
<_2> fix_ you need to read the doc for that release on the site ubottu posted.
<_2> !mp3 | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drif> _2: and that bar reading seems to be quite right - the whole comp is quite sluggish - even when using just console via ssh
<_2> drif yeah.  but again i don't have any multicore stuff to test with.  so i'm not the guy to ask.
<_2> drif for single core i would make a list of all running processes and start killing them off one by one until i found the rascle that was eating my horse power and then go from there.
<bazhang> fix_, you need to change your sources.list and update, then get a supported version such
<_2> but that might not work like i think with multicore
<slougi> hi. this might be a FAQ but how do i get msn support in kopete with the KDE 4.2 packages?
<fix__> ogg vorbis...
<fix__> can i download that???
<slougi> it's an audio codec
<slougi> you should have i
<slougi> it
<fix__> how can i download that??
<slougi> fix__: kubuntu should be able to play ogg vorbis files out of the box
<ubuntu_> hi, i updated to kde 4.2 and i get the error "cannot load system tray icons" in kubuntu 8.10. can someone plz help??
<ubuntu_> when the desktop loads, i cannot even get knetwork manager to work and there is no internet
<ubuntu_> is there a way to go back to kde 4.1.4 ?
<ubuntu_> anybody can help plz?
<faileas> hmm
<ubuntu_> i really need to have this machine work asap! plz, if anybody can help me do so!!
<fix__> when i used this command line : sudo apt-get update --- there are some index files failed to download. why???
<faileas> ubuntu_: you could probably totally remove kde 4.2, then reinstall 4.1 from the cd
<faileas> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<faileas> do that, skipping the last step, disable the kde4.2 repo, then enable the cd, and install from there
<ubuntu_> i do not have the cd...
<ubuntu_> is there a awy to connect to the wireless by console and then install it?
<faileas> no idea
<bazhang> fix__, you need to fix your sources.list as feisty is no longer supported
<jones_> Any way to rename example to Example? dolphin says it's overwriting and in konsole it does not work.
<bazhang> !upgrade | fix__ read the link gutsyupgrades
<ubottu> fix__ read the link gutsyupgrades: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu_> isn't there a way to downgrade to kde 4.1.4??
<ubuntu_> through console maby?
<vadim_> привет всем!
<vadim_> hi all!
<Lynoure> hi
<bazhang> !ru | vadim_
<ubottu> vadim_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lynoure> But you can also ask here, in English, of course :)
<vadim_> thanx, I go to #ubuntu-ru (because my bad english :)
<vadim_> just for interesting -- how many girls using ubuntu/kubuntu (and how many girls installed it by yourself? :)
<jones_> konsole profiles don't show up in the menulisting after i boot computer, bug?
<bazhang> vadim_, not for here.
<bazhang> vadim_, this is Kubuntu support ONLY.
<vadim_> oh, sorry. I quit chat. Thanks!
<slougi> so, anyone know how to enable msn support in kopete with kde 4.2? :)
<william_> Yesterday night I helped someone install kubuntu. He wanted to give it a go after seeing me us it. The installation went like a dream and everything looked fine until we installed samba
<Ced____> How does one acquire compiz effects such as 'desktop cube' in KDE 4.1 ?
<william_> Is the kio smb completely broke?
<william_> my searches online suggest it is
<william_> Samba is working using all the tools I could find appart from konqueror/dolphin
<slougi> Ced____: right click on a window border (at the top) -> configure window behaviour, should stare you right in the face :)
<aapzak> anyone got ideas on getting flash (youtube and others) to work in konqueror?
<william_> I located the problem and their are patches avaiable to fix it. Their have been patches available for quite some time.
<sandGorgon> Ced____: you need to activate "Turn on Desktop Effects" in System settings -> Desktop
<Ced____> Thanks, found it, Peace out!
<sandGorgon> Ced____: then you choose the effects tab and switch on the candy you want
<william_> does kubuntu not receive much active development, ie are all the effort put into gnome instead?
<jones_> is there a way to configure device notifiers mount settings for different type of usb-drives?
<gaoC> for some reason i'm unable to set my "desktops" as more than two
<gaoC> i want four why won't it let me set it to four?
<Ced____> Sandgorgon, Just one question, where can i find desktop cube? Or isnt that available?
<gaoC> Ced____: in adept search for compiz
<Ced____> gaoC: Im using KDE 4.1
<gaoC> yes me too
<Ced____> Compiz + KDE 4.1 ?
<gaoC> yes
<Ced____> Well, i tried it anyway, but it wont start.
<sandGorgon> Ced____: in "All Effects" search for "cube"
<jones_> i think it's something to do with solid predicates but any info on anywhere about it?
<client01> Heloooo
<Ced____> sandGorgon: None found..
<sandGorgon> Kwin should work fine - i have  kwin and I have the cube working fine - though I have 4.2
<sandGorgon> Ced____: i think it is the difference in version, i have 4.2
<slougi> the cube wasn't in 4.1 iirc
<Ced____> Maybe i should try 4.2 then.
<sandGorgon> yup, i recommend it
<Ced____> How do i upgrade?
<KuBXUser> is there anyone can help my problem?.....
<Ced____> Apt-get install kde 4.2? :P
<Ced____> kubXUser: What's your problem then
<gaoC> Ced____: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Ced____> gaoC: Thanks, i'll check it out
<gaoC> why am i unable to set my "desktops" as more than two
<rdowning> hi, does anyone else see corrupted graphics on kubuntu intrepid with kde4 ?
<gaoC> i set it to four, click apply and nothing happens
<KuBXUser> i always get problem on my kubuntu
<gaoC> click ok, and nothing happens
<KuBXUser> when i install using apt get
<gaoC> go back into the settings and desktops 3 and four are greyed out
<bazhang> KuBXUser, please specify what problem
<KuBXUser> could not open cache on adept manager
<KuBXUser> that what the warning says
<KuBXUser> sorry for my bad english
<sandGorgon> KuBXUser: you have multiple adepts open.
<bazhang> KuBXUser, please tell us the exact error
<sandGorgon> ii think you double click on the icon - which opens two Adepts.
<KuBXUser> i can get in to my adep manager
<bazhang> KuBXUser, close adept
<bazhang> KuBXUser, from the konsole type sudo apt-get update
<gaoC> this is _really_ annoying me
<TakeABow> Does anyone know to to get GD2 support on hardy heron?
<bazhang> what is gd2 TakeABow
<Ced____> gaoC: Try to make bigger desktops instead of multiple, works the same basically
<KuBXUser> can anyone hav any idea how to fix it
<faileas> gaoC: i had a similar problem before, but it was a x3100 video card and compiz... kwin works fine though
<bazhang> KuBXUser, yes
<bazhang> KuBXUser, close adept
<gaoC> faileas: I have the same video card
<gaoC> so compiz is the issue?
<gaoC> and what is kwin?
<william_> ah apparently kio samba is fixed in 4.2
<TakeABow> bazhang,
<TakeABow> GD is an open source code library for the dynamic creation of images by programmers. GD is written in C, and "wrappers" are available for Perl, PHP and other languages. GD creates PNG, JPEG and GIF images, among other formats. GD is commonly used to generate charts, graphics, thumbnails, and most anything else, on the fly. While not restricted to use on the web, the most common applications of GD involve web site develo
<faileas> gaoC: kwin is the default rendering engine in KDE 4.x - it does the same role as compiz
<TakeABow> i can do apt-get install php5-gd
<william_> is it possible to just right click on a folder to share it with samba under kde 4.2
<TakeABow> but i need gd2
<gaoC> faileas: KDE->Applications->System->Desktop Effects
<faileas> compiz being broken with that card was supposed to have been fixed last october IIRC though
<gaoC> is that the settings menu for kwin?
<faileas> gaoC: i don't seem to think so
<gaoC> or is there a better settings frontend for it? where i can customize effects like desktop cube?
<gaoC> or is the cube only compiz
<faileas> gaoC: you can get the cube with kde 4.2
<gaoC> alright
<gaoC> upgrading to that right now anyways
<faileas> (which i recommend, sure its experimental, but in my estimation its more stable and functional than the 4.1 series)
<gaoC> is the cube a native feature in 4.2?
<faileas> yup
<gaoC> what about wobbly windows :>
<faileas> yup
<gaoC> oh nice
<bazhang> TakeABow, there are packages for perl, xml, not sure about php though
<gaoC> and everything is the same?
<gaoC> like i can make the cube zoom out, reflection etc on mouse rotate?
<faileas> gaoC: no, its better ;p
<faileas> IMO
<bazhang> !info libgd-gd2-perl
<ubottu> libgd-gd2-perl (source: libgd-gd2-perl): Perl module wrapper for libgd - gd2 variant. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.39-2 (intrepid), package size 217 kB, installed size 648 kB
<faileas> haven't tried zooming out
<faileas> oh, than compiz...
<TakeABow> oh haha, using the php5-gd worked
<gaoC> hmm do you mind screenshotting the settings dialog for the 3d effects in 4.2?/
<TakeABow> just needed to restart apache
<bazhang> nice
<TakeABow> urgh, does anyone know how to create users in mysql?
<faileas> gaoC: unfortunately yes... i am currently having a headache ;p
<gaoC> pssh a screenshot doesn't take that much effort...
<gaoC> thanks anyways
<sandGorgon> how do i install a plasmoid from disk - i have it as a tar.bz2 ?
<faileas> sandGorgon: uncompress it, look at instructions
<sandGorgon> faileas: huh... it seems i have to do cmake and everything. Can I do it simply from "Add a widget" ?
<cuznt> try right clicking in
<TakeABow> what are .gz's and how do i use them?
<Lynoure> TakeABow: compressed archives, you can unpack them with Ark
<nahy> i wanted to play some mp3s with amarok then it started downloading decoder pkgs but in the end error uccured and installation failed
<altrortla> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<altrortla> !cable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable
<altrortla> !cabled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cabled
<faileas> gorgonizer: i don't think so then
<nahy> i wanted to play some mp3s with amarok then it started downloading decoder pkgs but in the end error uccured and installation failed
<Ced____> How does one check his KDE version?
<Ced____> I mean, it's either 4.1 or 4.2 now ._.
<faileas> Ced____: i just open up the about window in a kde4 app
<Ced____> waitwaitwait What?
<Ced____> It says release 3.5.1.0
<Ced____> o.O
<Ced____> How did that happen, i have kUbuntu 8.10
<Ced____> lol
<fix__> i'm updating my kubuntu.... thanks guys....
<faileas> Ced____: ... no, konversation and amarok are still kde 3.5.19
<faileas> 10
<faileas> try doing it from akregator or kopete
<nahy> how can i fix my broken pkgs?
<rdowning> are nvidia gfx cards still a problem with kwin?
<rdowning> I am seeing quite poor performance on my geforce fx5200
<TakeABow> gahhh, can someone tell me the terminal command to delete a file?
<faileas> TakeABow: rm
<faileas> TakeABow: if its a folder, you need to add a -r but use it with EXTREME caution
<TakeABow> usudo: please use single character options =/
<TakeABow> ohh i put -rm
<TakeABow> its gone, thank you :)
<faileas> ;)
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas is thinking of giving bubakup a try
<rdowning> plz could someone suggest any xorg settings to help nvidia cards achieve good performance ?
<nahy> how can i fix my broken pkgs?
<rdowning> nahy: what is the problem you are seeing?
<rdowning> nahy: need help?
<nahy> it happens periodically. i try to install (in this case codecs for mp3) but an error like could not get pkgs
<rdowning> nahy: could you say the exact error message?
<nahy> i forgot the error. and amarok doesn't request to install it again
<rdowning> nahy: try this - apt-get install ibxine1-ffmpeg
<nahy> i think it's because lack of space on my root. but i have 35% of my root free. it happened for my previous install of kubuntu which filled up my 4GB root
<rdowning> that can be a problem when the packages cannot be downloaded, yes
<rdowning> but it would say as much
<nahy> ok i'm having something else installing in adept. so i must wait till that finishes
<rdowning> otherwise I have seen docs about running the script /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3, but I have never tried that
<nahy> ok thanks i'll try it
<warnet01> hi
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me if there is a way to downgrade to kde 4.1.4 from 4.2 ?
<Unksi> ubuntu_: the only way i know is to remove kde totally, remove the repo and reinstall it
<Unksi> there is probably easier way but thats all i know^
<ubuntu_> damn.... i really really need to find a way to do it...
<ubuntu_> how can i connect to the wireless from console?
<Unksi> depends on the encryption used
<ubuntu_> it is wep
<rdowning> ubuntu_: it is possible with wpa_supplicant and all that but very tricky
<Unksi> then it should be easier
<rdowning> yes wep is more simple
<rdowning> iwpriv is the command that should help
<Unksi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628214
<rdowning> it lets you apply settings to wireless connections, such as WEP pass phrases
<Unksi> hope that helps :)
<sandGorgon> anybody got skype working on kde 4.2 ?
<nahy> rdowning: it shows this error:
<nahy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nahy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rdowning> nahy: you have a process running somewhere that is interfering
<rdowning> nahy: does it still say it when run again?
<rdowning> it may be temporary as adept_updater does a run
<nahy> another error:
<nahy> E: Couldn't find package ibxine1-ffmpeg
<rdowning> sorry, missed the 'l' from the start ;)
<nahy> i terminated the adept
<rdowning> libxine1-ffmpeg
<nahy> yeah
<rdowning> adept_updater runs in your systray
<tedy> hej
<rdowning> nahy: simplest way to fix the problem with your dpkg database being locked would be to restart your computer
<nahy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nahy>   libxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1-bin (= 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1) but 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<nahy> E: Broken packages
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gustavo> gente
<gustavo> preciso imensamente da ajuda de vcs...
<gustavo> como abro um programa para pc que é .jar
<gustavo> no kubuntu 8.10?
<gustavo> eu tento abrir mais abre com o ark
<jussi01> !en | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gustavo> é q eu uso kubuntu
<nahy> rdowning: should i restart my machine completely?
<rdowning> nahy: try what ubottu suggests first
<jussi01> nahy: no
<nahy> i tried but the error persists
<jussi01> nahy: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<nahy> jussi01: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<nahy> what the heck is that?
<jussi01> nahy: what the heck is what?
<nahy> it didn't remove anything
<jussi01> nahy: what are you atually trying to acheive?
<tedy> what the fuck you tawliking about
<bazhang> tedy, watch the language
<jussi01> !ohmy | tedy
<ubottu> tedy: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<gustavo> can i start java programs in kubuntu?
<tedy> why i can't download the flashplayer? or how i can download the flashplayer
<nahy> i wanted to install something but all i acheive is broken pkgs
<nahy> and it (for example totem movie player) doesn't install
<jussi01> nahy: have you added any repositories?
<tedy>  why i can't download the flashplayer? or how i can download the flashplayer
<nahy> i have 4GB for my root. isn't that enough?
<tedy>  why i can't download the flashplayer? or how i can download the flashplayer
<jussi01> tedy: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nahy> should i edit the repos?
<jussi01> !repeat | tedy
<ubottu> tedy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<bdizzle> hey, I was wondering why the widgits and RSS feeds don't work in KDE 4.2
<nahy> jussi01: how can i edit the repos and which ones should i select?
<jussi01> nahy: open adept, click sources, edit sources, then make sure they are all ticked
<nahy> for mp3 decoders? should i check 3rd parties?
<bdizzle> maybe
<jussi01> nah, you mainly need multiverse.
<bdizzle> they should be under kubuntu restricted-extras
<bdizzle> yeah, multiverese too
<nahy> ok i'll do
<jussi01> nahy: then as bdizzle mentioned, install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nahy> aha
<bdizzle> hey, I was wondering why the widgits and RSS feeds don't work in KDE 4.2
<jussi01> bdizzle: plasmoids?
<fix_> how can i open my hard disk drive on kubuntu
<tedy> it doesn't work
<nahy> is that an installation or should i just check a box?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> weather, rss, clock, etc
<jussi01> nahy: install the package
<bdizzle> I install them and get big red X's
<fix_> how can i open my hard disk drive on kubuntu?
<tedy> who is the server
<jussi01> bdizzle: plasmoids from 4.1 often wont work in 4.2
<nahy> bdizzle: i had the same problem too. they don't work
<tedy> sorry i meen who is t the hostle
<tedy> the host
<nahy> i mean rss, ....
<jussi01> tedy: explain more?
<vlastik> fix_: I mean, that you need a screwdriver;)
<tedy> what
<jussi01> tedy: host for what?
<bdizzle> ouch
<tedy> who ist the server on this chat
<bdizzle> any news on when the new ones will be released for 8.10 ?
<sandGorgon> i installed skype through apt-get cmdline - how do i get it to show up in kickoff ?
<fix_> vlastic...what?
<jussi01> bdizzle: you have the kdeplasma-addons package installed?
<vlastik> sory, I was just joking... how do you mean 'open harddisk'?
<bdizzle> let me check
<tedy> jussi01 you must to help me with the flashplayer i don't understand why it doesn't work
<bdizzle> now i do
<jussi01> tedy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fix_> vlastic_i have a hard disk with data on my last win xp..how can i open in kubuntu?
<bdizzle> fix_: you should just be able to open it
<nahy> jussi01: something else i want to know. can i edit my partitions and take some space for it from one of my Windows partitions?
<bdizzle> we can read NTFS file systems, but Windows can't really see ext3 or so
<vlastik> I thing, that you just plug in into your pc and by doubleclick on icon of disk you open it?
<tedy> can you give me some website for the kubuntu flash player download jussi01
<fix_> vlastic_ur mean storage media?
<jussi01> tedy: just copy that command into your terminal
<nahy> bdizzle: can i edit them when i logged in here that i can see NTFS?
<bdizzle> as far as the files themselves?
<vlastik> no, no - you really should to be able to open it, if you have it plugged in
<bdizzle> yeah, it will show up under /media
<nahy> bdizzle: i'm experiencing lack of space for my root
<bdizzle> oh
<bdizzle> um, yeah, you need about 10 GB for root, and that's giving it a lot of free space too
<nahy> it's 4GB
<fix_> open on?i new on linux so i cannot understand linux
<bdizzle> fix_: its okay, I was new about a year ago
<bdizzle> luckily, KDE is rather friendly for this stuff
<nahy> bdizzle: so what exactly should i do? i mean is there any app. to do it? (editting the partitions)
<fix_> ow...i have a problem find my data last on windows
<bdizzle> nahy: um, QT Parted, but honestly, I don't trust messing around with partition sizes when there is data on there that I want to save
<_spm_Draget> I am logged in via ssh into a remote machine and try /etc/init.d/kdm restart, but when it tires to start, I plainly get: 'Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.'. How would I make it the default display manager?
<bazhang> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bdizzle> fix_: here
<vlastik> fix_:don't worry: only just plug your disk into your kubuntu computer, it works itself
<bdizzle> exactly
<bdizzle> fix_: go to the "K" menu (formerlly known as kicker). Its where your "Start" button is on windows
<bdizzle> then click over to Computer
<bdizzle> then click where it says "Root"
<bdizzle> you should see all recognized "drives" on the left side
<clientocs1> Hi. I'm upgrading kde to 4.2. I can't obtain the key through the command:   gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -       which is shown in the link in the topic. the command hangs without a result
<vlastik> fix_: bdizzle it better explains;) thanks bdizzle
<fix_> sory..in windows i used my computer ..in kubuntu ?
<vlastik> fix_: it is similar
<nahy> ubuttu: thanks
<bdizzle> fix_: in kubuntu, "My Computer" would be found in /media
<ubsafder> hello
<rdowning> nahy: space on your root drive is not a problem
<rdowning> nahy: I use an asus eeepc which has 4g in total and it works just fine
<ubsafder> what program can i use to sft ipv6 from my kubuntu ?
<ubsafder> sftp
<nahy> rdowning: so what do you think is the problem with my machine?
<nahy> my space in root is getting smaller and smaller
<rdowning> nahy: how much space is there?
<ubsafder> konqueror use to be able to sftp
<nahy> 4G total and 32% free
<rdowning> nahy: no problem there
<rdowning> nahy: tell me again what you are trying to do?
<nahy> rdowning: i reinstalled kubuntu because i had kde4 and and tried to have gnome but my root filled up. and i had to remove and reinstall kubuntu
<bdizzle> okay, and does anyone know how to add RSS feeds to the plasmoid?
<m_tadeu> is there an application that can log from 2 serial ports for the same file?
<rdowning> nahy: ok so you still have a desktop ?
<nahy> rdowning: now i think the problem with some pkgs that i can't install is lack of space
<rdowning> it would say that though
<bdizzle> nevermind, got it
<nahy> rdowning: yes i have new fresh desktop
<rdowning> nahy: it would say that there was not enough space if that was the problem
<rdowning> nahy: 32% of 4G is plenty of space
<nahy> rdowning: so why some of my installation processes return broken packages?
<rdowning> nahy: somehow the APT database has become inconsistent, so it must be fixed
<nahy> rdowning: i should mention it too that i have slow internet connection
<rdowning> nahy: ok does not help but will not stop things from working
<nahy> rdowning: how can i fix it? apt-get install -f?
<rdowning> nahy: see what that does plz
<rdowning> nahy: also dpkg --configure -a
<nahy> rdowning: ok thank you good friend
<rdowning> nahy: hope it works for you
<nahy> rdowning: right now i'm installing restricted-packages. after that i'll try to face them with more patience :)
<rdowning> nahy: so packages are installing ok then?
<nahy> rdowning: still downloading with very slow speed :D
<carpii> is there a nice desktop clock for kde 3/5 ?
<rdowning> nahy: that is a good sign, means that APT is mostly happy then
<nahy> yeah
<rdowning> carpii: there is probably a good one available for superkaramba
<carpii> interesting, ive not heard of superkaramba
<carpii> ill take a look, thanks
<nacer> kmail crash :( > http://pastebin.com/mb33d0c0
<bdizzle> meh, comic strip crashed on me
<jarco> what is the alacarte equivalent on kubuntu?
<fix_> mount
<fix_> what is mount?
<_2> man mount
<_2> man man ; man less ; man intro ; man $any_command
<jury> how install flashplyaer?
<jury> player
<Ced____> Is it possible that i _By accident_ Reverted  my KDE 4.1 install to a 3.5.1? o.O
<fix_> anyone can help me? how to make a ubuntu server?
<Ced____> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bdizzle> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<jury> thanks
<Ced____> fix'd :B
<jarco> what is the alacarte equivalent on kubuntu?
<bdizzle> fix_: I'd recommend sticking to what you have for now until you learn the basics
<jarco> fix_, u better need to read a lot about it. Perhaps search for a guide for ubuntu LAMP
<_2> Ced____ sure it's possible, if you issued the right command some where... but it should have been verbose enough for you to see what was happening.   it's also possable that you have both versions of kde installed. (more likely even)
<_2> Ced____ command: kwin --version should tell you what is in your path.
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> how can i add a shortcut on my kde4 panel?
<jim_p> i am new to kde
<Ced____> Now i have a question.. Is it possible that i accidentaly reverted from a KDe 4.1 install to a KDE 3.5 install?
<Ced____> 'cause if i click 'about KDE' It says 'Release 3.5.1.0'
<Ced____> Whilst i have kUbuntu 8.10, which comes default with KDE 4.1
<Ced____> oh ffs what's wrong with the internet now again ><
<_2> jim_p  right click it ?
<Ced____> Silly internet ><
<jim_p> _2, i did, but what do i add?
<_2> Ced____  kwin --version
<Ced____> ill check
<jim_p> _2, dont telll me its the quicklaunch widget?
<_2> jim_p you can also drag and drop things there
<fix_> anyone can teach me about how to make a server using linux?
<_2> !lamp | fix_ read this page
<ubottu> fix_ read this page: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ced____> kwin = version 3.0, KDE = version 4.1
<Ced____> Oh GRrr silly internet.
<jim_p> _2, it added dolphin and konquerror, and it asked me to add shortcuts to add more
<jarco> does anyone know how to open the session manager fromn comman line?
<jarco> mine is in dutch and this guy cant seem to find his
<Ced____> Back, again, silly internet ><
<Ced____> Anyway, _2, My version of Kwin = 3.0, my version of KDE = 4.1
<Ced____> So... What did i do wrong :o
<Tm_T> nothing?
<stdin> Session Manager -> kcmshell4 kcmsmserver
<fix_> can i hosting my file on internet using own server
<Ced____> Well, the desktop effects are fux0red
<Ced____> Aaaand my internet is dead again.
<_spm_Draget> How can I prevent that new users get the 'Videos' 'pictures' etc. directories in their home dir? These are not in /etc/skel
<therootest> can someone help me install compiz in kubuntu 8.0.4?
<Ced____> Silly internet is silly. ._.
<oirdimed> bonjour tous le monde
<oirdimed> je galére avec ati Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x quelqun a une idée
<koperton> !france | oirdimed
<ubottu> oirdimed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<asraniel> hi there. i have set a resolution in systemsettings (jaunty, kde 4.2). now everytime i start kde, the resolution is wrong (too high), and i have to open systemsettings/display once to get a correct resolution. is that known bug?
<koperton> unstable version...
<koperton> is an unstable version
<koperton> jaunty has not been released
<fix_> linux use antivirus or not? what antivirus can i used?
<oirdimed> hy every body someone can help me about ati Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x to install a drivers
<koperton> no antivurs is needed
<koperton> oirdimed: have you tried on ubuntu-fr ?
<fix_> koperton_what? so virus?
<koperton> fix_: man i have linux since 2 years and i have not virus on my machine
<fix_>  koperton_virus effected on my pc or not?
<koperton> just because linux is made different
<fix_>  koperton _ tahnks
<koperton> fix_: what?
<koperton> linux it's just like Mac
<nahy> rdowning: its me again. when the download process finished some Debconf window appeard an i clicked on next and again a little error window appears with the text: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<rdowning> nahy: ok
<rdowning> nahy: so have you tried doing apt-get install -f and dpkg --configure -a
<nahy> i'll try it now and say
<nahy> rdowning: it shows some error texts should i paste it?
<rdowning> nahy: only if it is not too large, we don't want to spam the channel
<nahy> it's large
<rdowning> nahy: ok send to roger.downing@gmail.com
<nahy> rdowning: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111200/
<therootest> can someone help me install compiz in kubuntu 8.0.4?
<rdowning> nahy: ok try apt-get instal sun-java6-bin
<sandGorgon> therootest: why compiz... just curious
<nahy> aha
<nahy> rdowning: it returned this: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<faileas> sandGorgon: well on hardy its the way to get a composite desktop ;)
<sandGorgon>  oh... without going to KDE 4.2 with Kwin you mean
<_spm_Draget> How can I prevent that new users get the 'Videos' 'pictures' etc. directories in their home dir? These are not in /etc/skel
<nahy> rdowning: i did it. i did it. the problems are solved! finally i succeeded to play mp3 by amarok.
<therootest> sandGorgon: i just love this cube thing! :)
<therootest> how can i add the cube to my kubuntu? :)
<_spm_Draget> How can I prevent that new users get the 'Videos' 'pictures' etc. directories in their home dir? These are not in /etc/skel
<sorset> hi, can i mount ntfs in konqueror in kde4? (like kde3)
<sorset> i want to mount in graphical mode
<fix_> hello
<Dr_willis> Hello
<therootest> how can i upgrade my distro to kubuntu 8.10?
<Lynoure> therootest: what are you using now?
<therootest> Lynoure: i'm using 8.0.4.1 but i'm getting this message on startup: http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshootcp8.png
<therootest> Lynoure: so i thought it would be a good idea to upgrade distro...
<Dr_willis> !info dhcpcd
<ubottu> dhcpcd (source: dhcpcd): DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-1.1 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Lynoure> therootest: does not necessarily go away with the upgrade, that depends on the cause.
<therootest> Lynoure: how can i fix this?
<carpii> a bit like napster, but works in wine (hoorah!) -- http://www.spotify.com
<Lynoure> therootest: that depends on the cause... when it did start, what changed just then?
<Lynoure> therootest: sounds like some autostart command with broken syntax
<chuso> Hi :) First of all sorry for my English
<therootest> Lynoure: it happened when i used kwin --replace, and closed the command prompt suddenly
<vist> опа
<vist> работает
<Dr_willis> dont use the 'close' button..  use the 'exit' command - and i think that wont happen
<chuso> I have just upgraded my kubuntu 8.10 to kde 4.2. It has throw errors processing kde-window-manager and systemsettings
<chuso> so now I do not have window manager in my desktop
<Dr_willis> bummer.  You could try reinstalling 'kubuntu-desktop' from the console and look for any error messages
<chuso> is there any known issue related to errors in kde-window-manager and systemsettings packages for kde 4.2?
<Dr_willis> Proberly some conflicting files, or other things. 4.2 upraded here fine. but i had the earlier 4.2RC1 installed first
<Dr_willis> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 may have some info
<WishingMaster> can anyone tell me how to bring icons on my desktop for accessing drives, i have installed kde 4.2 and currently logged in to it?
<chuso> At least does anybody know how to downgrade from kde4.2 to the stable kde4.1?
<Dr_willis> I recall there being a panel applet to  let you see/mount/drives.. but ive not tried 4.2 yet  so no idea on how to get them on the desktop. I hate them on the desktop
<Dr_willis> chuso,  perhaps remove the 4.2 packatges  i guess.. disable the 4.2 repos.. reinstall kubuntu-desktop  -  I would suggest installing some other window manager first.. in incase this breaks stuff
<malv> how do you get sound working with flash and kubuntu?
<WishingMaster> Dr_willis, how to use that panel applet that you are talking about for drives?
<zer0o> problem on my pendrive, it won't let me delete a file, it says access denied but it let me delete other files on the same pendrive so it doesnt seem its a permissions issue... any idea?
<Dr_willis> WishingMaster,   i just saw it in the panel the other day.. i cant say that i really did much with it.  I just got 4.2 installed today. with a lot of other updates - so ive not playwd with it yet
<Dr_willis> Try deleting it from the terminal
<zer0o> Dr_willis: hi, how do i exit from me@me: ?? want to get to the pen drive address that is sde1
<Dr_willis> you want a 'shell basics' tutorial you mean?
<Dr_willis> use the 'mount' command to see where the drive is mounted at
<Dr_willis> cd  /media/wheveritsmountedat
<zer0o> alright thanks
<WishingMaster> hey can anyone suggest me a link for themes for kde,i don't like oxygen/ozone?
<zer0o> and then i go rm file.format
<zer0o> right?
<Dr_willis> yes
<malv> before I go and waste my time, are there any issues with flash sound on kubuntu 64-bit?
<chris-rc1> hi
<Dr_willis> WishingMaster,  theres several themes in the repsitories not isnstalled by default.. last i looked.
<Dr_willis> malv,  i have no issues here with it.
<zer0o> Dr_willis: but if its a folder there was another letter to put between rm and the name, i dont remember it sorry :D
<WishingMaster> Dr_willis, how do i check?
<Dr_willis> zer0o,  -r perhaps. or -rf
<zer0o> perhaps?
<zer0o> ok
<Dr_willis> zer0o,  it pays to LEARN your tools :)
<Dr_willis> http://linuxcommand.org/
<zer0o> kewl
<chris-rc1> if i remember correctly, the networkmanager plasmoid in kde 4.1 had an option for vpn connections (which worked), but though i installed it in kde 4.2 as well (vpn support for the applet that is), i cannot find any config options... is it not included yet?
<spot_> Hi! I have installed Kubuntu, and i have a laptop (MSI PR200), and i have installed Kopete insted of MSN. I have no programz for my intergrated webcam, but in Kopete settins, the webcam appears, but it dosent seems to work when i close settings again, as it disapears
<piquadrat_ch> Hi! Wasn't the weather plasmoid supposed to be in KDE 4.2? I can't find it
<Dr_willis> The web site/info in the TOPIC shows it in their videos :)
<rdowning> hi, any suggestions for fix to graphics corruption in kubuntu xorg ?
<rdowning> when I open a menu in an app for the first time then there is initially corrupted gfx, quickly replaced by menu contents
<Dr_willis> rdowning,  kde 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<rdowning> Dr_willis: it was present in kde 4.0 from kubuntu intrepid and still there in kde 4.2
<rdowning> Dr_willis: I am sure I read a bug report about it but cannot find it now
<Dr_willis> rdowning,  from what ive seen - i dont have the issue any more in 4.2  - but ive not tried 4.2 filnal. could be some odd driver/4.2 bug/issue still
<rdowning> Dr_willis: ok so you did see it originally? I have nvidia geforce fx5200
<Dr_willis> i saw it ages ago in 4.1 on my nvidia 8800gtsxxx
<Dr_willis> dont recall  seeig it on 4.2 rc1
<rdowning> Dr_willis: ok and you did not fix it with someone's PPA ?
<Dr_willis> Not that i recall
<Dr_willis> using the  method that topc url says i belive.. with
<Dr_willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<chris-rc1> how do i set up  a vpn connection using the networkmanager applet?
<BluesKaj> g'morning
<rdowning> chris-rc1: depends greatly on which VPN system you want to use
<WishingMaster> http://www.skinbase.org/rate.php?skins=48915,how do i install this on my sys?
<cuznt> initially corrupted gfx, quickly replaced by menu contents *** like it is out of phase kind of???
<rdowning> cuznt: yes
<cuznt> i get that
<cuznt> not quickly sometimes though
<rdowning> cuznt: I also get very poor performance that is beaten by my eeepc 701g running mandriva with kde 4
<cuznt> i only gotta one pc with one o/s
<rdowning> cuznt: the eeepc has CPU running at 600 mhz, my PC is 2800 mhz so ought to be somewhat quicker
<rdowning> cuznt: but slow as molasses
<malv> it aint all about the mhz
<rdowning> malv: true enough, but the difference is stark
<rdowning> malv: I have kde 3.5.10 on the system too from the pearson computing folks, and that flies
<cuznt> i get good speed
<malv> anyone else with nettops that can report on kde 4.2 performance?
<eightieskhild> hello all.
<BluesKaj> buss speed is one of the determining factors as well as RAM , besides the cpu
<WishingMaster> http://www.skinbase.org/rate.php?skins=48915,how do i install this on my sys?
<eightieskhild> anyone here know why my network seems to be so  slow?
<eightieskhild> fast as can be in windows
<WishingMaster> must be a dns issue
<rdowning> blueskaj: yes sure also true but computer speed here is not the issue
<WishingMaster> is ipv6 disabled
<WishingMaster> ?
<eightieskhild> whats that?
<eightieskhild> sorry
<eightieskhild> newish to linux
<rdowning> blueskaj: still a 2.8 ghz machine with 512MB RAM ought to be able to cope with kde 4.2
<eightieskhild> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , WishingMaster: ip a | grep inet6 , if there's no output then ipv6 is disabled
<WishingMaster> that is for eightieskhild
<chris-rc1> rdowning: i wanna connect to a cisco router. networkmanager used to have an option for that, which worked, but it seems this is gone with the update to 4.2
<eightieskhild> WishingMaster: How wouild one tell if it was?
<BluesKaj> WishingMaster . Disabling IPv6 ' open the Run Command & type; kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist '  add this line ' blacklist ipv6 '  save the file and reboot
<rdowning> chris-rc1: you will likely have to install the right network manager wrappers
<rdowning> chris-rc1: sorry I don't have access to an intrepid machine atm
<rdowning> chris-rc1: try aptitude search network-manager
<BluesKaj> run command = alt + f2
<WishingMaster> can anone tell me how to install this http://www.skinbase.org/rate.php?skins=48915
<BluesKaj> rdowning , 512 RAM is iffy for KDE4.2 IMO .
<cuznt> yeah i have 2gigs ram
<rdowning> blueskaj: but its ok on the eeepc, thats what I cannot understand
<cuznt> well rdowing my pc ran windows @ 512 ram and my wifes dells sucks @ 512 ram
<WishingMaster> how to change themes in ubuntu running kde 4.2?
<cuznt> i do not know how she can stand it
<chris-rc1> does anybody know why vpn support in the networkmanager applet is gone?
<cuznt> wishing right click desktop>appearence settings
<eightieskhild> !WOW
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rdowning> wishingmaster: do you want the whole theme? it's easy enough to get out the wallpaper etc
<BluesKaj> eeepc, rdowning ?
<rdowning> blueskaj: you aint heard of them?
<BluesKaj> nope
<rdowning> blueskaj: the first netbook, 512MB RAM, 600 Mhz CPU, 4G solid-state disk
<rdowning> blueskaj: runs kde 4 in mandriva very well indeed
<WishingMaster> i want the complete theme
<WishingMaster> rdowning,
<BluesKaj> ok rdowning , need more RAM if you are using SSdisk, from all reports
<rdowning> chris-rc1: did you try searching with aptitude? or synaptic?
<rdowning> blueskaj: you are not reading right, my really low-powered eeepc netbook is running kde4 over twice as nicely (comparisons may be fictitious) as my relatively powerful desktop PC
<rdowning> blueskaj: so I reason that the problem is either kubuntu version of kde4 or some aspect of my hardware in the PC that it does not like
<BluesKaj> rdowning , you could be right, maybe HALD is using a generic driver for your graphics etc
<rdowning> I have the proper binary nvidia driver installed
<ares28ultra> Ciaoo a tuttiii
<ares28ultra> HAllo at all!
<chris-rc1> rdowning: synaptic
<ares28ultra> Someone can give me some help???
<rdowning> chris-rc1: Go to Menu->System->Package Manager (or very similar wording)
<hateball> !explain | ares28ultra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<hateball> bah
<hateball> !ask | ares28ultra
<ubottu> ares28ultra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hateball> !it | ares28ultra
<ubottu> ares28ultra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ares28ultra> niente scusatemi non volevo annoiarvi, ma
<ares28ultra> siccome è la prima volta che uso wicd, mi kiedevo se qualcuno sa come demonizzarlo e frlo comparire nel tray
<ares28ultra> qualcuno sa come demonizzare wicd?
<BluesKaj> rdowning, using the rec'd nvidia driver in kmenu/ system/hardware drivers ?
<rdowning> bluskaj: yes, used the restricted driver manager to install it
<BluesKaj> ok
<ares28ultra> someone knows how to use or install the wicd daemon and how to take wicd on tray?
<BluesKaj> wel, rdowning , maybe some one with a similar prob that was solved can help ...dunno what it could be ...some conflict ...did you check top or htop to what processes are using up cpu amd mem ?
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<rdowning> blueskaj: yeah but the system seemed very quiet, nothing standing out as being a CPU hog
<rdowning> thanks for your suggestions
<chris-rc1> rdowning: yes, this is synaptic
<rdowning> chris-rc1: ok then search for network-manager
<chris-rc1> rdowning: as i said, vpnc support for networkmanager is installed
<rdowning> chris-rc1: ok
<rdowning> any1 else able to help chris-rc1 with networkmanager ?
<chris-rc1> rdowning: could it be this is beccause kde 4.2 plasmoids are incompatible with 4.1 and they just haven't included it yet? it was in 4.1
<rdowning> chris-rc1: that would make sense
<chris-rc1> rdowning: openvpn doesn't work either. i'm gonna ask the guys over at #kde
<rdowning> good plan
<valberg> is it possible to run adept with a forced dist-upgrade like 'update-manager -d' ?
<crash001> salve a tutti, in poche parola ad ogni riavvio perdo la mia collezione amarok 2, i file si trovano su un'altro disco rigido, al 99% la mia collezzione la perdo perchè kubuntu non effettua il montaggio automatico del disco all'avvio, come risolvo?????????
<BluesKaj> salve crash001
<BluesKaj> !it | crash001
<ubottu> crash001: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_spm_Draget> How can I prevent that new users get the 'Videos' 'pictures' etc. directories in their home dir? These are not in /etc/skel
<BluesKaj> _spm_Draget , share the dirs with other users afaik
<subscious> has kubuntu changed a lot since 6.06.1?
<carpii> i imagine so
<subscious> which are you using?
<carpii> 8.04
<BluesKaj> 8.10 here
<carpii> i tried upgrading to 8.10, but it was a disaster
<carpii> so i reinstalled yesterday
<subscious> i read that 8.04 kubuntu has issues with multimonitors...
<carpii> not here. i have a dual monitor setup with nvidia card
<carpii> but compiz does have issues on dual monitor
<carpii> but i dont use it anyway
<BluesKaj> one can't skip over other releases , a fresh install is the best way
<carpii> yeah, 6.06 must be very old now anyway
<_spm_Draget> According to the kubuntu.org site in german, kubunut 8.04 is supported till october 2009, is this correct?
<carpii> its a long term release so i imagine so
<carpii> whereas 8.10 isnt
<carpii> plus 8.10 only comes with kde 4.x, which is a showstopper for me
<_spm_Draget> according to the site 8.10 is supported till 2010, the 8.04 till octiber 2009, which is odd, since I thought this it the LTS version
<subscious> ubuntu 8.10 is supported till 2011
<subscious> erm ubuntu 9.04
<subscious> 8.04
<_spm_Draget> okay, then it is wrong on the website http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<sandGorgon>  KDE 4.2 locked up when I was on battery and it played a jingle for low-batt warning. anybody know how i can find more info to log a bug report?
<subscious> no that is ubuntu i dont know about kubuntu
<carpii> wait, i think kubuntu 8.04 isnt a LTS
<carpii> because of KDE 4
<carpii> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<carpii> but ubuntu 8.04 IS
<carpii> how confusing
<_spm_Draget> carpii: Argh =(
<carpii> but 8.04 is stable, so its not a huge problem
<subscious> whats new in kde4?
<faileas> carpii: eveything except the de will be updated till then ;)
<carpii> lots
<carpii> kde4 is a completely different experience. you should try it on a live cd since it might not be for you
<carpii> personally i hate it, really hate it
<OsamaK> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu. How can I reinstall all packages included on Kubuntu. (Well, I want to chose reinstall to 'download packages only')
<rdowning> what do you not like?
<_spm_Draget> Does 8.10 also contain kde 3.5?
<BluesKaj> I'm used to it now ...works fine
<BluesKaj> _spm_Draget , no
<carpii> no spm, 4.x only
<carpii> 8.04 if the last rls to contain kde 3.5
<carpii> and upgrading to 8.10 actually removes 3.5 :(((
<zoggy> carpii: i really struggled with intrepid's kde4, but i'm on the alpha of jaunty and i must say that you're probably gonna love it. apart from a few driver issues caused by xorg (ie not related to kde development), it's an absolute pleasure to work on and it's effects are at a perfect balance between classy and functional
<zoggy> so there's lots to look forward to
<Eruaran> sounds good zoggy
<zoggy> kde4 is looking absolutely amazing. it's look rivals the classiness of mac
<carpii> zoggy, yeah i should try 4.2, its a lot better apparently. But i tried to upgrade and got into all sorts of mess, so Im keeping this desktop on 8.04 for the forseeable future :)
<OsamaK> carpii, you got to test KDE 4.2, it just wow.
<rdowning> looks, schmooks
<rdowning> you could pimp windows 95 to look good
<Eruaran> zoggy: does jaunty have packagekit yet ?
<rdowning> its how it works that matters
<carpii> the problem i have with kde is everything looks so huge. the start menu etc, i just want a simple gui like 3.5, its more productive for me
<faileas> rdowning: or windows 3.11 ;p
<rdowning> you can switch to classic menu style
<Eruaran> sigh
<rdowning> faileas: true
<carpii> yeah i know, i just dont see the benefit :)
<rdowning> separation of model and view
<Eruaran> right click > click to change to classic menu
<BluesKaj> there is a way to install kde 3 0n intrepid, if you have nerve try this :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Eruaran> jeez
<rdowning> carpii: all the super cool new features are incoming still really
<rdowning> blueskaj: it works just fine, I have done it
<Eruaran> The benefit is Plasma.
<carpii> Blues, thats the procedure i tried yesterday. I dont recommend it
<rdowning> not really eyt
<rdowning> yet
<BluesKaj> ahh, conflicting reports
<subscious> how are batch files called in linuxß
<Eruaran> Plasma is an enabling technology.
<carpii> i couldnt even boot into kdm in the end, and when i fixed that, it had lots more problems to tackle
<faileas> subscious: probably .sh
<rdowning> eruaran: exactly, we need ppl to use it for cool things
<faileas> but the extention is unimportant
<carpii> make sure its executable too
<rdowning> and akonadi and nepomuk hold promise
<subscious> faileas ... why probably? is there diffrent ways of doing scripts?
<rdowning> subscious no the name of the file is not important in linux
<carpii> subscious, a script is just a text file with executable permissions, and then you put your interpreter on the first line   like    #!/bin/sh
<subscious> does linux execute all kinds of text based files? or is it about the header?
<rdowning> the contents matter and they are identified in better ways than the last 3 letters of the file name
<BluesKaj> rdowning, so it installs beside kde4 , and one chooses the desktop at login ?
<rdowning> blueskaj: yes, it certainly worked with kde4 from 8.10 default install
<rdowning> but on upgrade to 4.2 I was dismayed to see it all get removed :(
<faileas> subscious: linux dosen't care about filenames. its all about content. i've used it to id filetypes before ;)
<BluesKaj> rdowning , bummer :(
<rdowning> subscious: are you trying to do something that we can help with?
<carpii> take a tip from me, if youre thinking of upgrading to kde 4.x, back everything up first. you may come to regret it
<subscious> im thinkin about makin a installation disc with all the stuff i like on it ...
<rdowning> for use doing what?
<rdowning> a custom live cd you can boot on any machine?
<subscious> i want to learn writing script files in linux anyways ...
<subscious> hmmm both ... i want to compile one for mine and have a general ...
<rdowning> there are nice tools now that will do as you want and create custom live cds
<subscious> i want to learn doing this myself
<subscious> well for now it would do to have a script that installs certain packages i need
<subscious> aptitude is a general linux command? or is it debian like only?
<OsamaK> any idea about my question above?
<rdowning> debian and friends only
<rdowning> sadly there is no real universal insatll method on linux other than compile from source
<BluesKaj> subscious , works in (k)ubuntu
<rdowning> and that can quickly lead to pain
<rdowning> osamak: repeat?
<OsamaK> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu. How can I reinstall all packages included on Kubuntu. (Well, I want to chose reinstall to 'download packages only')
<BluesKaj> yeah, svn should be eliminated
<rdowning> osamak: so strip it back to just the initial install ?
<OsamaK> rdowning, what do you mean?
<rdowning> osamak: I am trying to understand what you mean
<rdowning> kubuntu is ubuntu, just with a different desktop interface
<rdowning> all the internals are the same
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> OsamaK, kde and gnome are desktops , not operating ssytems
<OsamaK> BluesKaj, I knew that :)
<faileas> subscious: aptitude is a front end for dpkg, which is only used on debian based systems. packagenames and versions might be different too
<zoggy> Eruaran: not sure what you mean by packagekit. i just changed my /etc/apt/sources and did an upgrade. carpii: there was a small issue with amarok and mysql-server during installation, but i just removed them and installed them later. all working now
<OsamaK> rdowning, I want to have all kubuntu packages on my '/var/cache/apt/archive', then I'll be able to copy that folder and paste it into another offline-computer, then I'll be able to install Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu without accessing the internet.
<BluesKaj> OsamaK, so what are you trying to do ?.too much info confuses me :)
<rdowning> osamak: ah ok
<Eruaran> zoggy: Oh, Adept is not going to be in Kubuntu9.04, they are switching to KPackageKit (and Ubuntu is switching from Synaptic to PackageKit)
<bazhang> perhaps clone?
<Eruaran> zoggy: I was wondering if that had made its appearance yet
<OsamaK> BluesKaj, the last message will explain.
<zoggy> subscious: you can run any test file like this "sh filename"
 * faileas wouldn't notice. apt all the way ;)
<rdowning> osamak: apt-proxy can create a mirror of the whole package archive
<faileas> rdowning: i thought that was apt-mirror?
<rdowning> osamak: but its huge, 20_000 packages
<OsamaK> rdowning, no, I don't thing so, it must be about 200 package only.
<rdowning> faileas: you are probably right
<zoggy> Eruaran: ah, thanks! i haven't seen it yet, but i used apt..... would never attempt a huge upgrade using the gui.  is packagekit console-based?
<OsamaK> rdowning, I spent many months trying finding a way for offline installation. so I really want to apply this [and only this] method.
<rdowning> osamak: ok just the ones that come down when you do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<OsamaK> exactly.
<rdowning> apt-get option '-d' seems to do just that
<faileas> OsamaK: you could also use aptoncd to copy the packages installed on a box
<rdowning> so on a clean ubuntu system, do: apt-get -d install kubuntu-desktop
<faileas> i think
<Eruaran> zoggy: its a front end metapackage thingy that is supposed to work with all backends so any distro can use it (Fedora already uses it for example).
<zoggy> OsamaK: i use apt-proxy and love it, but not always offline i guess... there may be new packages from time to time. does the solution require being totally offline?
<OsamaK> faileas, aptoncd copies files on the archive, the problem is that, for some reasons, I don't have the packages on my archive: that what I'm trying to do!
<zoggy> Eruaran: thanks, i'm installing it now..
<OsamaK> rdowning, mine isn't 'clean' this is another problem :)
<rdowning> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<OsamaK> rdowning, so I'll use the UI and tell it to 'download packages only'.
<rdowning> osamak: ok if its an option in the GUI then use that
<OsamaK> rdowning, I don't want to remove Gnome.
<rdowning> osamak: not sure how I have helped if you already knew that option?
<Eruaran> Does 9.04 still have pulseaudio as a dependancy ?
<Eruaran> I hate that crap
<Tm_T> ...
<OsamaK> rdowning, There is no 'meta' package, if I selected 'kubuntu-desktop' it will only download its package alone.
<subscious> is the only difference from apt-get to aptitude the interface? and if not so is the process of installation etc diffrent?
<OsamaK> I'm trying to 'mark' all packages of Kubuntu.
<Eruaran> I wanted to remove it and it said kubuntu-desktop was dependant on it... like umm... It was gonna rip the guts out of kubuntu
<rdowning> osamak: so you have a customised system but would like to know the list of packages that need to be installed on top of a clean system?
<rdowning> osamak: I cannot answer that
<OsamaK> yeah.. I thought it must be much easier :)
<rdowning> osamak: apt-get -d should do dependency resolution as well
<BluesKaj> subscious , aptitude handles dependencies better than apt , both during install and removal
<OsamaK> rdowning, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded." is the output!
<rdowning> osamak: any chance you could set up a virtual machine with KVM or qemu ?
<OsamaK> Wha'ts KVM and qemu.
<rdowning> osamak: never mind
<OsamaK> :)
<rdowning> osamak: I was just trying to get you a clean system
<gorgonzola> (repeating question, pardon the flood) i changed monitors, and adjusted the corresponding Xorg entry to set the correct resolution for the new monitor, adjusted usplash, modified vga modes in grub. Everything works with the new res, EXCEPT kde and kdm. If i change the res inside kde, the current session changes to the coprrect res, but upon login, kdm reverts to 1024, and on relogin kde reverts to 1024... UNTIL i enter the "display"
<gorgonzola> module in system settings, upon which it automatically changes the res to 1280, before allowing for any prompt. This setting, as well as any modifications to plasma workspace, are reverted upon logout. HELP!?
<gorgonzola> please please please someone help me :(
<OsamaK> rdowning, yeah! maybe I can use the LiveCD?
<rdowning> osamak: great idea!
<OsamaK> thank you for the 'virtual machine' :)
<OsamaK> I'm going to test that..
<rdowning> osamak: must have prompted some thought in you :)
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola , have you installed your graphic card linux drivers , or are you just using the generic that HAL provides ?
<subscious> how can i make athe live cd load the whole cd into the ram?
<rdowning> subscious not easy, you would have to make a RAM disk and change root FS into it
<subscious> arent live cds always loading a fs into ram?
<butthead> heh you said ram heh
<gorgonzola> BLuesKaj: i am on flglrx on a radeon card.
<rdowning> subcious yes a temp one but the contents of the CD are left on there
<subscious> arent live cds always loading a FS into RAM?   <= better?
<cuznt> that would take a bunch of ram would it not?
<subscious> i have 4gb
<rdowning> buttheads, I mean loads
<faileas> subscious: not all of them do
<rdowning> things like Damn Small Linux load into RAM, and scream along as a result
<faileas> you need the toram cheatcode
<rdowning> but thats only about 80 megabytes
<subscious> knoppix allows loading into ram as well
<rdowning> faileas: new to me, but looks kosher!
<subscious> do cheatcodes apply to all linux distros?
<rdowning> subscious: no
<faileas> no
<subscious> to debain and friends then?
<rdowning> not even that
<hjpark> how to enable hardware acceleration on kde4 ?
<subscious> well ... does the toram command apply to ubuntu/kubuntu?
<rdowning> yes
<rdowning> ... apparently
<subscious> at what point can i type it in?
<rdowning> right at the first boot screen after your turn the PC on with the CD in
<comixtrip> thomas?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, modified vga modes in grub ?
<gorgonzola> BLuesKaj: yes, vga=795
<BluesKaj> in grub or xorg.conf ?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: everything is set to 1280: grub, usplash, X. everything actually works at that res, EXCEPT for kdm and kde
<subscious> whats the meaning of all this: Dapper Drake, Gutsy Gibbon ....
<gorgonzola> BleusKaj that fail to preserver its settings... kdm loads at 1024, kde logins at 1024, no matter what i say in system settings, and then, if i open that module in syssettings, the res suddenly reverts to the correct value... like it's not catching it up until explicitly read or something...
<bazhang> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<BluesKaj> never heard of modding in grub before, that's totally new to me , gorgonzola
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj its a little neat feature of grub, pasing vga modes to the kernel, i've never had any issues with that
<cuznt> jaunty juandice
<eightieskhild> how would i go about acessing my windows directory?
<gorgonzola> BleusKaj: besides, i'm trying to purge any reference to a different res in my system, in an attempt to make kdm start at 1280...
<gorgonzola> i *really* would hate to reinstall just to make the install program set my res...
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, hope you din't update the kernel after doing the mod
<rdowning> eightieskhild it should be listed as an icon in "Storage Media" through Dolphin (if you use dolphin for file management)
<subscious> where can i find detailed package / compatibility / kernel version/ etc... lists for the diffrent distros and their releases ?
<rdowning> www.distrowatch.com is good
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: ah? no, i manually edited menu.lst, and set the default automagic generator to append vga=795 to new entries. really, i know what i'm doing in the grub conf... :)
<gorgonzola> besides, i haven't had any kernel updates after the change f monitor.
<eightieskhild> rdowning: it is listed but it won't let me select it after selecting it it goes back to the icon above it.
<Captain_Haddock> Is anybody else facing issues with widgets in 4.2?
<Captain_Haddock> I just get unknown widgets for the majority of them when I click add
<rdowning> eightieskhild with no errors anywhere to be seen?
<subscious> is there anything one has to know about creating swap partitions? (i wasnt able creating one on my local hdd)
<rdowning> eightieskhild try to right-click on it and choose "mount"
<eightieskhild> correct
<eightieskhild> i did
<eightieskhild> it has no option to mount
<rdowning> is there an unmount option?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, maybe a change in the xorg.conf file might work tho , but with intrepid it's quite useless to edit in my exprience , tried to add "input device " keyboard ,ctrl:nocaps...wouldn't accept the edits , it crashed X .
<eightieskhild> no.
<rdowning> sounds like NTFS is not supported for some reason for you
<eightieskhild> no
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: wtf? that's completely unaceptable. if i encounter that, i switch to debian on the spot. luckily, my xorg.conf has never given me any problems...
<cuznt> i could never get my nfts to mount
<eightieskhild> i have ntfs with my other partitions
<eightieskhild> also.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: and the problem doesn't seem to be on X. it's kde...
<BluesKaj> eightieskhild , did you check dolphin , for (volume) ntfs ?
<eightieskhild> my net speed isn't what it should be.
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, take a look at it ...it's barebones
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: you mean debian? or your xorg?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 8.10
<eightieskhild> ya
<eightieskhild> i got the drive
<rdowning> what did you do?
<eightieskhild> i just need a lil hrelp with why my nets so slow
<eightieskhild> sudo dolphin
<eightieskhild> :-p
<eightieskhild> help*
<BluesKaj> rdowning, dolphin shows the ntfs partitions in intrepid
<rdowning> yes I know, eightieskhild had the problem
<rdowning> eightieskhild is it poor performance or slow to connect initially?
<eightieskhild> 22 minutes to download pidgin on a 10mbps connection is my issue lol
<eightieskhild> poor performance
<eightieskhild> its making my wow lag ; ;
<fix_> help me...how to install using rpm file on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !rpm | fix
<ubottu> fix: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<fix_> how to install flash player on kubuntu 7.04?
<vlastik> fix_: better is install similar package from deb;)
<fix_> ur mean? update?
<eightieskhild> ?
<eightieskhild> anyone?
<eightieskhild> ; ;
<stdin> fix_: 7.04 is no longer supported
<rdowning> eightieskid is it slow connecting to everywhere? the server may be busy
<stdin> consider upgrading to 7.10, 8.04 or 8.10
<jussi01> stdin: stole my words as I was typing them...
<eightieskhild> rdowning: everywhere...
<cuznt> go all the way stdin go for it.... 8.10 kde 4.2
<Captain_Haddock> anyone know which package contains all of plasma's widgets in 4.2?
<rdowning> eightieskhild compared with? have you tried one of teh bandwidth tester websites?
<stdin> cuznt: I'm already on Jaunty (9.04)
<eightieskhild> compared to my windows install
<subscious> why i it possible to send encrypted files containing unencrypted parts?
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: kdeplasma-addons
<Captain_Haddock> thanks stdin
<runpain2> Hi my wife and her (daughter whom lives in another city) are handicapped and they play a game in yahoo IM called listira it is a word game but we want to change to Linux on my wifes laptop for all the viruses that effect windows linux is safer is there a yahoo im with the same functions for linux as windows they also talk to each other as they play usine a usb headphone mic combo
<cuznt> i thought you were asking
<Captain_Haddock> all my widgets appear to be broken
 * cuznt was just trying to be supportive
<stdin> cuznt: I was replying to fix_
<cuznt> pardon
<rdowning> runpain2 there are plenty of IM clients that will connect to yahoo but I really doubt your game would be supported
<stdin> runpain2: yahoo do have a client for linux, but it's horribly old and has almost no features other than plain text chat. there are clients that work on the yahoo protocol but won't have the games support
<rdowning> also plz use some punctuation, its hard to read otherwise
<eightieskhild> rdowning: ive seen yahoo run pretty well via wine.
<luis_> hi good day 2 u all guys
<runpain2> i wish they could make it for linux
<rdowning> good point, that way could work
<rdowning> tricky perhaps
<jussi01> there is a yahoo proprietry client for linux iirc
<eightieskhild> I use wine for a few things....
<rdowning> yeah I have crossover office here
<eightieskhild> jussi01: but its only messages.
<runpain2> him tried it in wine but seems stubrine
<jussi01> eightieskhild: ahh
<Captain_Haddock> it might also be possible to play the game via the browser and chat via IM... unsure
<stdin> jussi01: it's from the '90s
<jussi01> stdin: hahaha ok.
<rdowning> here's one ------> 7
<eightieskhild> 90's FTW
<eightieskhild> xD
<eightieskhild> be back in a bit
<luis_> i like to ask how can i see how many kerneles do i have from konsole? "uname -r (a)" gives me only the one i am working with but i want to get all the ones i have on konsole any one knows a command for it pls????
<rdowning> dpkg -l linux-image*
<rdowning> luis_ ^
<ocs> hi, which is the tool for configuring samba through a web page ? the options in konqueror are buggy, so I want to use this other system
<rdowning> swat
<ocs> thans rdowning
<luis_> excellent
<luis_> thank you very much rdowning
<rdowning> np
<stdin> in fact, yahoo don't even list the linux download any more. just windows, mac, mobile and web
<runpain2> what is super user file managment called in term
<ocs> rdowning: sorry: the associated web page (with port)?
<stdin> runpain2: to do what?
<runpain2> to use root file managment
<stdin> use sudo for terminal commands
<stdin> or use "kdesudo dolphin" or "kdesudo konqueror" for a GUI
<rdowning> http://localhost:901
<rdowning> ocs ^
<ocs> thanks again rdowning
<subscious> are there some sorts of limitations to swap partitions?
<stdin> not really
<subscious> hmmm i tryed creating on ewith the installer... it didnt work
<rdowning> subscious not normally any limit, did an error show up ?
<subscious> yeah i guess...  sth like unable to create partition
<rdowning> perhaps not enough room on your disk?
<subscious> if 100gig is not enough
<rdowning> heh
<rdowning> you can have swap files
<rdowning> how much RAM do you have?
<subscious> i tryed creating it with 40 gig first.... and then with 2 gig ... than i lost patience
<subscious> 4gb
<subscious> btw is heh sth like hehe or rather a huh?
<Captain_Haddock> When I try to click on links in some applications I run into the following error message: "could not find service kfmclient"
<Captain_Haddock> I suspect that this has something to Konqueror not being my default web browser...
<Captain_Haddock> any idea how to fix it?
<fix_> kubuntu 7.04 what file type software used?  rpm/deb?
<rdowning> subscious with 4G of RAM dont bother with swap
<Captain_Haddock> deb
<fix_> ok thanks
<rdowning> subscious heh == hehe
<faileas> .... 40 didswap?
<carpii> where can i find new icon sets that i can use on kde 3.5 desktop ?
<carpii> or is there any way to have kde read an icon from a windows exe (when putting a wine shortcut on desktop)?
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> playing a midi on commandline with timidity <midifile> the midi sounds nearly like music ;), but with rosegarden or even pmidi: lags, unuseable. got intel hardware with ac97.
<lakis1982> how can i install mac and google gadgets on kde 4.2 ..they doesnt appear correctly
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: got a realtime kernel?
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: the one in 8.10 is actually broken, but I expect thats your issue
<knusperfrosch> jussi01: nope, no realtime kernel, so linux-image-rt is what i need?
<BUGabundo> Friends I would like to invite you all to show up at Tokamak, a KDE summit to discuss the future of Plasma. from day 6 to 9, at Porto (ISEP) Portugal. http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Tokamak2 & http://tuxvermelho.blogspot.com/2009/01/tokamak-ii-no-porto.html
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: are you on 8.10?
<knusperfrosch> jussi01: yes i am
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: as I said, the realtime kernel is borked in 8.10 at the moment
<jussi01> but you can try, the package you need (meta) is linux-rt
<ct529> how do you allow the root user to login?
<knusperfrosch> jussi01: well i guess i'll install 8.04 on a second partition. i'm afraid that 9.04 won't ship any kde3 packages. so there won't be rosegarden...
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: yeah, Im not sure how that works.
<jussi01> !info rosegarden jaunty
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.2-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3885 kB, installed size 9552 kB
<knusperfrosch> jussi01: good to know.
<rdowning> ct529: why do you want to allow root to login?
<messeup> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ct529> rdowning: not why but how
<rdowning> ct529 you just need to give the root user a password
<rdowning> sudo passwd root
<rdowning> but why run the desktop as root ?
<ct529> rdowning: I have already done that but does not allow me to run the desktop .... :(
<blahjake> ct529: logging in as root is a Bad Thing (TM), use sudo on the command line or kdesu in the GUI if you need to run something as root
<rdowning> ct529 you need to configure your login window to permit you to use root, this differs depending on your choice of login window KDM, GDM etc
<gorgonizer> ct529: you need to allow the root user in the Login Manager in System Settings IIRC.. but I would not recommend it unless absolutely necessary..
<ct529> I am using kdm, and allowed it, but it does not let me do it ....
<ct529> I cannot find a tick box to tick to allow root login
<valberg> dammit it's annoying that the firefox in the repository is gnome-specifix
<valberg> specific*
<thomas_> Got a problem with kde4.2 and the folderview applet, as i understand i should have the same functionality as in dolphin when i do a right click on a file shown inside the folderview-applet, BUT there are lots of options missing, like all the extract-options on archives, any way to fix this ?
<ward_> Can somebody help me with installingh intel drivers ??
<ward_> i Installed the indel xorg packaga
<ward_> but my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m76fa1828 looks pretty empty
<ward_> shouldn't be there modes listed etc
<ward_> had the xorg config of one guy @ work with same laptop and there was very more in that file --> he uses opensuse
<genii> ward_: The xorg file is becoming less and less used. They want to eventually do away with it altogether and shift everything so udev reports to the x server hardware and it loads auto the appropriate drivers
<ward_> how can I see that the good module is loaded ?
<ward_> and he uses the drivers
<rdowning> ct529 tick the box by the root user in the list on the "users" tab
<rdowning> you need to enter administrator mode to do this
<ct529> rdowning: done but does not work
<ajunta> hi all! did anyone use Antico ? i can not find any another styles for it...
<rdowning> ct529 dont know then sorry
<rdowning> ct529 still not convinced you need to run the desktop as root
<genii> ct529: If you run your *buntu box as root and have problems, you won't get much sympathy here.
<rosset> hi peoples
<rosset> how to install kde 4.2 on Ubuntu with gnome - 8.10 intrepid?
<ward_> look @ kubuntu.org :)
<genii> rosset: See also the link in the channel /topic for 4.2
<khaije1> any ppa's for mozilla weave?
<rosset> im try http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<ward_> there are experimental repository's you can add in apt sources
<rosset> ward_, ok, i add now
<rosset> package name for kde4 is??
<ward_> you should do apt-get update
<ward_> and then upt-get dist-upgrade
<rosset> ok
<Adola> So, KDE 4.2 if finallly out?  I'm assuming because my updates went from 22, to 119 :)
<fyrfaktry> its out, and it ROCKS
<ward_> can I see what the status of packaging 4.2 is ?
<ward_> I see that I have updated but the package kdebase-workspace is still
<ward_> kdebase-workspace_4.1.2-0ubuntu12_all.deb
<zit> hi
<zit> anyone here?
<carpii> what does it look like?
<carpii> is there any way to set kmail to automatically show html images for certain trusted senders ?
<bsm> hi, anybody installed kde 4.2 with nvidia driver 180.22? the compositing effects of 4.1 where quite well, but kde 4.2 broke them somehow...
<scoopex> hi :-) after upgrading to kde4.2, i am not able to start thunderbird anymore :-( i get the follwing message : "gecko:21457): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'DejaVu Sans Bold Oblique 9.9990234375'
<scoopex> Segmentation fault
<BluesKaj> scoopex , change fonts in thunderbird , if you were using optional ones
<LeeJunFan> somehow I keep ending up with 2 Xorg's running, both cmdline says are -vt7, yet rc2.d only has one display manager in it.
<net113> hello?
<Bryan> so is ppa.launchpad.net the offical kubuntu experimental repo's?
<Bryan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu <<<
<carpii> see topic.
<Bryan> mmk
<Bryan> well the public key was off
<Bryan> I figured better be safe than being a sheep ^_^
<carpii> :p
<\kira> After a new installation, i updated, and restarted. It appeared to start okay, but while logging in, I get this error: Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation.
<\kira> clicking okay returns me to the login screen
<\kira> if I try to start in failsafe, I get this: there was an error setting up a inter-proccess communications for KDE. The message returned was: could not read network connection list. //.DCOPserver_Uplink__0. Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<\kira> then it returns a write error, and drops me to a shell
<carpii> have you tried what it suggests ?
<cbwcjw> Morning guys
<\kira> um... No, because Ive just found that all of our home directories are gone...
<\kira> everythin
<\kira> my /home/ is empty
<\kira> :|
<\kira> thanks god for backup
<\kira> would that cause the error?
<Snap> Wie ktoś może jak zrestartować karte wifi z wiersza polecen ?
<bazhang> !pl
<rubinof> llist
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> Snap, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Snap> ok thx
<Snap> Anybody know how to restart wifi card ?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i upgraded to 4.2 kde and now i have no keyboard
<Ahmuck-Jr> can someone help me with my keyboard error
<The-Compiler> -.-
<mefisto__> Ahmuck-Jr: do you have a keyboard section in xorg.conf ?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i can check  oddly, alt-f4, etc works but nothing else
<Ahmuck-Jr> which does allow me to get to a command line
<Ahmuck-Jr> but i'm dead in the wind in the gui of kde 4.2
<mefisto__> Ahmuck-Jr: I guess we could type for you and you can paste command with the mouse if you need to
<Boomking> Any one ? (live cd installation /ubuntu 8.10 ii, *hit install* , black screen with blinking underscore, has it happend ? solution :s ???)
<Iejoor> I'm using kubuntu hardy and am considering to upgrade to kubuntu ibex. I have no functioning CD-burner. Can I test kubuntu ibex before upgrading to it? (I heard some negative experiences with KDE)
<cbwcjw> Iejoor: So your on KDE 3.5?
<mefisto__> Ahmuck-Jr: how are you typing in here? another computer I suppose?
<Iejoor> cbwcjw: I think so, not sure how to find that out.
<Boomking> can any1 help its like super important :/ iam stuck with vista 64bit , stood on xp cd
<cbwcjw> Iejoor: Does it look somewhat like this: http://kde.org/screenshots/images/3.5/01-welcome.png
<cbwcjw> Iejoor: or more like this: http://kde.org/announcements/4.1/screenshots/desktop.png
<Iejoor> At work I had issues with changing the interval for "Monitor for Silence" in a newer version of Konsole than I'm using.
<BluesKaj> Iejoor, open konqueror /help/about kde
<Boomking> sigh :/
<Iejoor> Yes. 3.5.10.
<mefisto__> Boomking: what do you want help with? installing kubuntu?
<Ahmuck-Jr> yes
<Ahmuck-Jr> mefisto__: yes
<Ahmuck-Jr> k, here is the behavior
<Ahmuck-Jr> i can type the password and login, but loose the keyboard after logging in
<mefisto__> Boomking: sorry, just saw your previous message
<gmathews> Hi, After a clean install of Kubuntu - can i get amarok 2.0 from the repositories?
<BluesKaj> Iejoor, if you decide to upgrade to 8.10 ,then the default kde is 4.2 , but you can also reinstall kde 3.5 and choose which desktop at login
<Ahmuck-Jr> none of the windows have the x in the upper left, and i can't seem to get the application focus to switch from one to another with the mouse
<Iejoor> At work it is KDE 4.1.3 / Konsole 2.1, and there was no "Configure Konsole" option in the Konsole -> Settings menu, and changing .kde/share/config/konsolerc value for SilenceSeconds didn't work.
<gmathews> BluesKaj: is KDE 4.2 on the repos now?
<Boomking> its ok
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: install kde3 in intrepid? ppa repo?
<cbwcjw> Iejoor: If you want to upgrade, be sure to read this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration
<Boomking> Any one ? (live cd installation /ubuntu 8.10 ii, *hit install* , black screen with blinking underscore, has it happend ? solution :s ???)
<Boomking> it just sticks there
<Boomking> doesnt freeze
<Iejoor> Ok, but my main question really was, can I try it out without making a Live CD?
<Boomking> the same cd works on a differnt machine
<Iejoor> I might want to wait a little longer.
<Iejoor> I might want to wait a little longer and I don't have a functioning CD-burner.
<BluesKaj> Iejoor, how is your internet connection ?
<mefisto__> Iejoor: you could install in virtualbox to try it out
<bazhang> Iejoor, what about live usb
<Boomking> i downloaded the 64 bit version it 2 works on just one of my machines
<Boomking> i tryed installing it with out my graphics card
<Iejoor> BluesKaj: It's very fast, 100 mbit.
<BluesKaj> you're on 8.04 now ?
<Iejoor> mefisto__: ok, virtualbox is a keyword that is useful for me, it sounds like a virtual machine, do I need a lot of memory?
<Iejoor> bazhang: I don't know if my laptop can boot from USB.
<bazhang> Iejoor, how old
<Iejoor> 3 1/2 years
<Iejoor> 512 mib ram
<theunixgeek> How do I install KDE 4.2 on GNOME Ubuntu?
<bazhang> may well do, virtualbox-ose could as well
<Iejoor> Ok.
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek , which version of ubuntu ?
<mefisto__> Iejoor: how much ram do you have? what's your graphics card like?
<bazhang> Iejoor, though with that amount of ram will be very slow in vm
<Iejoor> mefisto__: I have 512 MiB ram.
<fidji> Hi
<bazhang> Iejoor, so you can just see, and not play so much
 * BluesKaj backs off from Iejoor ...already too many cooks
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: Intrepid
<bazhang> Iejoor, there are also youtube vids of it, and screencasts/screenshots
<zicada> so, with catalyst 9.2 beta, theres no longer flickering with xvideo and kde4.2 desktop effects enabled
<gmathews> Hi I will be installing Kubuntu tomorrow, I hear KDE 4.2 is released, can i just upgrade to it after installing it tomorrow?
<zicada> its not perfect, but theyre getting somewhere
<Ahmuck-Jr> guess i'll re-install
<bazhang> Iejoor, just to get the flavor
<Iejoor> Ok.
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek , then,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: for 4.2?
<fidji> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php in firefox want save the file...
<BluesKaj> yup
<Iejoor> My main worry is "I am missing the ''_x_'' configuration/customisation Option" really.
<Iejoor> Thanks for the information.
<fidji> seems the redirection don't work
<fidji> work fine with http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<BluesKaj>  theunixgeek 4.2 was officially released yeaterday
<Iejoor> Maybe I'll stay with 8.04 for a while
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: I didn't know Canonical updated so quickly :) thanks
<zicada> anyone else notice the flashplayer starts lagging after a while of using konqueror ?
<zicada> x86_64
<Iejoor> Bye.
<zicada> ultimately, youtube vids etc will just stop loading
<zicada> strangely if i load up opera it will work just fine
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek , well if it isn't try add these debs to your sources.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main , deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<m> check
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: no it's not 4.2
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<theunixgeek> It says it's still under kubuntu-experimental
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek , then read add the debs i posted above
<zicada> they wont put 4.2 into main
<zicada> for intrepid
<helpdesk> pls does any one knows how exacctly i could takeout the cdrom in my repository?
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: I closed my IRC window; I didn't see what you typed afterwards :P
<theunixgeek> zicada: oh, ok
<helpdesk> i do know it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> helpdesk put a # in front of it
<helpdesk> there is # already on every line
<helpdesk> blueskaj: when i use the vi sources.list
<BluesKaj> helpdesk then , delete the ones with a deb except the cdrom
<helpdesk> blueskaj: oh ok
<BluesKaj> the # in fron that
<helpdesk> blueskaj: let me try it and see what happens
<BluesKaj> helpdesk not the debs thenselves just the #
<zicada> um, i doubt every repo is commented out sir
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i see some statements starting with # and others starting with the deb
<zicada> helpdesk: do you use vi normally ?
<zicada> helpdesk: eg, are you familiar with it
<helpdesk> nope
<zicada> ok
<zicada> close vi
<helpdesk> just decided to use it to view the file
<zicada> type :q
<helpdesk> zicada : ok
<zicada> then type pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpdesk> zicada: so what do i use then
<helpdesk> zicada : hold on
<BluesKaj> only  # in front of the deb , leave the rest , helpdesk
<zicada> now, is there really a # in front of every line in that file ?
<zicada> just use your arrow keys to scroll down the entire file
<helpdesk> ok
<helpdesk> here is what i see
<zicada> or page-up / page-down
<rubinof> http://www.eumenide.org/lista/?q=cesare+cremonini#
<helpdesk> first, there is a # deb cdrom
<helpdesk> and sometimes, i see deb cdrom
<helpdesk> and sometimes i see # cdrom
<fidji> my Firefox take 12% of 2Gb memory. Is it possible ?
<helpdesk> on every line there is either a # or a deb or both preceeding a statement
<rubinof> llist
<rubinof> list
<BluesKaj> leave the # infront of both cdrom
<Shock> fidji: yes
<helpdesk> Blueskaj: ok but what abt the ones with the deb?
<fidji> damn !!! ;)
<Shock> fidji: especially if you have lots of tabs open
<bazhang> rubinof, dont paste warez links in here
<BluesKaj> delete the # in front of the deb lines...those are urls to repositories that contain packages
<fidji> Not lots of tab but I use Fast dial module...
<bazhang> rubinof, this is Kubuntu support only.
<helpdesk> blueskaj: but where i have # deb cdrom.. i only deleted the deb leaving the # cdrom, is this ok ?
<BluesKaj> no leave the # for both
<helpdesk> blueskaj: so wherever i see both on a line i leave it i.e # deb cdrom, i should not touch that line?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> helpdesk, do you know about pastebin ?
<helpdesk> blueskaj: when i finish putting # in front of the cdrom, how do i save my modification ?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<helpdesk> bluesKaj: nope i dont know abt pastebin. tell me pls
<helpdesk> blueskaj: u mean paste?
<fidji> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<helpdesk> how do i get to the pastebin from the command line?
<vge> pastebin is in the internet
<tedy> nuttesöhhhnn
<helpdesk> blueskaj: how do i get there from the command line
<vge> lynx
<jussi01> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<nemesis_> hola
<tedy> muetter fickerrr
<vge> now thats just sweet, didint know that :)
<bazhang> tedy, watch the language
<bazhang> oops
<BluesKaj> oh sry helpdesk , to save the file in the commandline ctrl+O , to exit ctrl+X
<bazhang> helpdesk, install pastebinit
<Ahmuck-Jr> i've lost my keyboard in kde4 since upgrading to kde4.2
<helpdesk> blueskaj: do i need to still go to pastebin?
<Bou> look under your desktop
<blaze> when kde4.2 packages will appear in backports?
<bazhang> Bou, ??
<Bou> bazhang: joke to Ahmuck-Jr
<Ahmuck-Jr> ha ha
<Bou> bazhang: not a good one , I confess
<BluesKaj> no don't bother helpdesk, have you taken out or uncommented , as it's called in linux the # in fron of the url's starting with deb ?
<helpdesk> blueskaj: yes
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i did the # thing bcuz anytime i try to apt-get install patch, it kept requesting i insert a cdrom and then enter
<helpdesk> blueskaj: now that i have taken that out and tried to install patch command again, there is a new error this time
<BluesKaj> patch cmnd ?
<shayaknyc> hi all, i'm sorry, but I can't seem to find the solution to this problem, and I'm hoping someone can help me....I'm running Kubuntu 8.10 in virtualbox on a win xp pro machine. It's working fabulously well, until I decided to activate some advanced effects on the display, and now KDE loads, but it's all black, and I can't undo it. Anyone know how I can fix this problem? how can i disable the advanced display effects?
<helpdesk> blueskaj: yes
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: apt-cache show patch
<carpii> shayaknyc, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the line saying composite= yes
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i tried to apply a patch file to a kernel source and dat was teh genesis of the whole problem
<helpdesk> blueskaj: the instruction came that i dont have the patch commd installed
<carpii> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<carpii> that one
<helpdesk> blueskaj: when i tried to install it, another problem came up saying i need to install the cdrom and press enter
<shayaknyc> thanks, i'll try it now...
<helpdesk> blueskaj: now that i have finally taken out the cdrom, there is a new error msg
<helpdesk> blueskaj: when i enter the apt-get install patch on the terminal, it gives the following error:
<helpdesk> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-open
<helpdesk> unable to lock the administration directory
<bazhang> use sudo
<helpdesk> anybody knows how to correct this error?
<helpdesk> yes i used sudo
<helpdesk> that's why i am so shocked!
<bazhang> close other instances of adept/synaptic etc then
<BluesKaj> helpdesk sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<genii> That error also occurs when another process is using the packaging system in some way. Like updates or so on
<helpdesk> exactly but i dont have any other process suing the packaging system
<helpdesk> but how do i check that there is no other process using the packaging system?
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , did yousave and exit the sources.list ?
<gmathews> Hi, the covers that amarok 1.4.10 fetches from amazon.com - is it a permanent thing? I am going to install Kubuntu on my other partition - will the covers be there when I put Amarok 2.0 on it and browse my same music?
<stdin> gmathews: yes, it'll give you the option to import the old info
<gmathews> stdin: does that include my cached lyrics as well (I was using the wiki lyrics script)
<helpdesk> i have a vm player and on it i have kubuntu but the browser of the kubuntu is not accessable to the internet even though i am wired connected
<helpdesk> anybody got a clue?
<lovre> hi all. Im running kubuntu 8.10. I cant empty my trash.... :( any idea?
<shayaknyc> carpii: I'm in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and there is no line that says composite at all... :(
<stdin> gmathews: not sure, #amarok would know
<gmathews> stdin: they are all sleeping there :p
<carpii> shaya, what effects did you enable ?
<bazhang> helpdesk, and your prior issue? of apt being broken?
<helpdesk> yeah
<shayaknyc> i went into system properties, display, and in the display effects I enabled the special effects
<shayaknyc> which, apparently, i cannot support
<helpdesk> now i am installing the patch but i am still not sure cuz it's still running
<shayaknyc> so now, I can't login to the GUI only console
<bazhang> helpdesk, you never responded to our queries
<carpii> paste your xorg.conf to http://pastie.org
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , ok now after you save ,(ctrl+O)  and exit (crtl+X) , sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<helpdesk> blueskaj: u want me to install kubuntu desktop?
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i only got the kubuntu image on my vm player
<BluesKaj> didn't you want kde4.2 ?
<bazhang> helpdesk, you are applying a kernel patch to a vm kernel?
<BluesKaj> oh lord , now he tells me
<shayaknyc> i can't copy/paste the xorg.conf file since i'm in console only
<helpdesk> blueskaj: when i tried to install patch using apt-get install patch, it gave an error: unable to fetch some archive
<BluesKaj> enuff..i need a break
<helpdesk> blueskaj: ne i am not applying patch to the vm but to the kernel source i downloaded
<bazhang> helpdesk, why would you need to patch a vm kernel?
<carpii> shaya, ok well maybe you can just move xorg.conf to another filename, leaving no xorg.conf
<carpii> then it ought to get you to reconfig the display when you next boot
<carpii> dont delete it though
<shayaknyc> i'll try that....
<helpdesk> bazhang: no i am not patching a vm player. i am only running my kubuntu OS on it
<carpii> shaya, wait, youre on kde 4.x so its different
<carpii> you need to edit the .kde/share/config/kwinrc file in your home dir
<shayaknyc> oops...well...i renamed xorg.conf
<shayaknyc> ok
<carpii> change "Compositing" to false
<untitled_> hello! Is qt4.5 already out? Can I install it in kubuntu 8.10?
<shayaknyc> hmm...ok, i see a whole bunch of options...but i'm not sure which ones to comment out....
<helpdesk> blueskaj: there is an error now saying : could not resolve archieve.ubuntu.com
<carpii> it should say Compositing  Enabled=true
<carpii> change that to false
<shayaknyc> carpii: they all start with kwin4_effect_NAMEOFEFFECT=true/false
<shayaknyc> i don't see one that says compositing
<lovre> i have a problem, and its driving me crazy. Ark is not integrated with Dolphin. Nor Konqueror. I cant work with archive files. How can i fix this?? Please.........
<carpii> hm ok, very odd
<carpii> i dont know then, sorry
<shayaknyc> i toggled 2 options that I recall turning on...so let's see what happens....
<shayaknyc> shadow and sharpen...
<helpdesk> any body knows how i could resolve the error: could not resolve 'archieve.ubuntu.com'?
<carpii> change it to archive ?
<bazhang> helpdesk, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<BluesKaj> archive is the right spelling
<BluesKaj> he's on the cli, bazhang
<bazhang> helpdesk, this is the vm?
<khear> KRunner in KDE 4.2 won't let me run a command with commanline options. in KDE 4.1.x it did let me do that. is there a way to do this in KDE 4.2?
<helpdesk> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> BluesKaj, hard to tell at this point
<genii> untitled_: QT 4.5 Beta1 source code is at http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/preview-qt-4.5#download-the-beta     However, you have to build yourself if you want it. There may eventually be some package available for 8.10 or 8.04 but none yet that I'm aware of.
<helpdesk> bazhang: i have on this vm player an image of kubuntu
<bazhang> helpdesk, and what is the host
<helpdesk> bazhang: i dont get u , wht u mean the host? u mean how?
<bazhang> helpdesk, also, which kernel are you patching?
<helpdesk> bazhang: i am patching the source :2.6.23
<bazhang> helpdesk, virtual machine = vm; there is a guest (kubuntu) and a host (??)
<helpdesk> bazhang: oh
<helpdesk> bazhang: i typed in hostname to the cmnd line and found out the host is ubuntu
<bazhang> helpdesk, that makes no sense
<helpdesk> bazhang: do u mean the internet service provider or the what?
<bazhang> helpdesk, you have a virtual machine of kubuntu installed/running on top of ubuntu? and are trying to patch the ubuntu kernel?
<helpdesk> bazhang: there is a course i am taking currently and in the course, i have been asked to get a kernel source perferrably 2.6.23, download two patch files from it and apply these patch files to another source i have unpacked which is 2.6.22
<lenaic> hello
<helpdesk> bazhang: but i am running the kubuntu on my vm player.
<bazhang> helpdesk, so that is a totally unrelated issue?
<helpdesk> bazhang: ok, but do u get what i want to do now?
<bazhang> helpdesk, and what is the host system for this kubuntu virtual machine? Windows? Ubuntu? Other?
<helpdesk> bazhang: oh ! it's windows
<helpdesk> windows xp
<helpdesk> bazhang: i have windows as my main os it is on it that i have my vm plaer
<bazhang> helpdesk, and what are you trying to achieve? it seems you have at least three unrelated issues here: broken apt, problems with your vm, and wanting to patch a kernel
<helpdesk> bazhang:
<helpdesk> i have downloaded and unpacked my patch files
<helpdesk> bazhang: i have also downloaded my kernel source and unpacked it
<helpdesk> bazhang : but when i try to use the commd patch -pi< patch file, it replies that the patch cmd is not installed
<bazhang> helpdesk, so these three issues are unrelated?
<helpdesk> bazhang: they are cuz the brower of my kubuntu is not getting any internet connection cuz i can't open a web page on the kubuntu
<bluemoon> hi ochmals
<bluemoon> n
<helpdesk> bazhang: instead of using the wget cmd, i would just type in the http:// on the kubuntu browser so tht it opens and i save straight but since my browser is not ok, i am worried
<bluemoon> weiss jemand ob es den http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager?redirect=no networkmanager irgendwo als .deb gibt??
<mefisto__> helpdesk: can you ping ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> bluemoon, english here please
<bazhang> bluemoon, #ubuntu-de for german
<altrortla> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bluemoon> oh sorry false chan
<BluesKaj> !de | bluemoon
<ubottu> bluemoon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<helpdesk> mefisto; i can't ping archieve.ubuntu.com
<helpdesk> mefisto; how do i fix this problem?
<mefisto__> helpdesk: spelling
<bluemoon> thx BluesKaj
<mefisto__> helpdesk: try just ping ubuntu.om
<mefisto__> helpdesk: try just ping ubuntu.com
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I am not getting help or any response in Ubuntu so I will try here.  I am in need of assistance.  It was suggested, on this system, to run ubuntu linux.  I have it installed and updated but only 640x480 and 800x600 screen resolution.  Can anyone help, please.
<bazhang> archive not archieve
<helpdesk> mefisto: ok
<BluesKaj> helpdesk archieve is not correct it's spelled archive
<helpdesk> bazhang: thanks bro
<Dragonmaster_Dan> AMD 1.4GHZ 256mb memory.  20GB hard drive ATI video card.
<helpdesk> mefisto: i can't ping ubuntu.com
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i can't ping the archive.ubuntu.com
<jaimerangel> hola emma
<BluesKaj> can you ping google.com
<helpdesk> nope
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Can anyone please assist me?
<helpdesk> can't even though i got internet connection. it;s so strange
<bazhang> helpdesk, and apt is now fixed?
<mefisto__> helpdesk: windows firewall maybe?
<BluesKaj> Dragonmaster_Dan , lspci | grep VGA  to find you graphics card first of all
<gilrim> Dragonmaster_Dan, you probably need to enable/install the proprietary drivers from ati
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Thank you.
<helpdesk> bazhang: i can't say for sure if apt is fixed . i thought so b4 but since the reason for going through that process is not done.
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , I never had much luck running linux on a VM, including internet connects
<helpdesk> mefisto: could you help more on the firewall thing?
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Where do I try that command?
<bazhang> helpdesk, then run sudo apt-get update
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i dont wanna take down my windows
<ward_> hello
<helpdesk> bazhang: i already tried that but it's the same error: couldn't resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<mefisto__> helpdesk: I don't know about windows firewall really. you could try disabling the whole thing, then try to ping somewhere. or ask in #windows
<BluesKaj> Dragonmaster_Dan in the kmenu look for the Konsole
<Dragonmaster_Dan> ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<ward_> somebody knows a solution to the problem that my X server is crashing when using Krandrtray or xrandr commands ? I use intel 965 gfx card on dell lattitude D830... Running X server 1.5.2 .. It was after the upgrade to KDE 4.2 before that it wasn't crashing
<BluesKaj> Dragonmaster_Dan , open adept and type in the searchbar ATI Rage 128
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Okay.
<helpdesk> blueskaj: thanks for ur help. i think at this point, i am giving it up
<helpdesk> mefisto: thanks also
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I am running ubuntu 8.10
<lovre> why is only one package manager allowed to work at once?
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , if you really want linux , make a partition for it and install kubuntu there , use gparted for that ,you can download it and burn it to a disk
<mike__> how can I install opera? Konqeror downloads windows installer from opera.com!
<Pici> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mefisto__> mike__: what about here? http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-i386&list=all
<remur_030> Good day, could someone using kde4.2 and having powertop please try playing an audio only file in dragonplayer or amarok2 and check how many wakeups/seconds it creates?
<remur_030> For me it creates 1000/s, but I don't know if it is suse specific
<seby> mi sevve unvirus po computer ri stefano
<seby> fozza
<stdin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<seby> grazie beddu
<seby> cmq parrava in siciliano
<seby> ahaha
<BluesKaj> !it | seby
<mike__> thanks
<ubottu> seby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alarm> hello, can someone please tell me how do add shortcuts from applications (like firefox) from the K-menu on the desktop ? (kde4)
<alarm> i cant figure this out
<remur_030> drag&drop
<Scunizi> is 4.2 in the repos to try on the 4.1 install that I have in a vm?
<stdin> Scunizi: instructions in the topic
<alarm> remur_030,  doesnt work, i tied it
<Scunizi> perfect.. thanks stdin
<stdin> alarm: right click -> add to desktop
<remur_030> alarm: from the main menu?
<alarm> actually it works, but on THE desktop, but on this widget that appears as desktop
<alarm> cant i have a normal classic desktop without any widgets ? :P
<stdin> in 4.2, yes
<BluesKaj> Scunizi , you can get 4.2 if you add the repos on this page https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: thanks.. I was just reading that page.. :)
<alarm> i freshly installed kubuntu, dont go for experimental use from now
<BluesKaj> ok  scun
<alarm> still, i dont know what the developers had in mind with that thing . you cant even resize this widget... :(
<BluesKaj> Scunizi now I see it :)
<stdin> can't resize what widget?
<alarm> stdin,  the widget that is supposed to be my 'new' desktop
<stdin> you are surprised you can't resize the desktop?
<alarm> stdin,  if you call a widget desktop, yes
<wastrel> hi guys
<alarm> when i say desktop for me, its a whole area of the monitor, not just 400x300pixels of the monitor that is just a mirror of a folder
<jim_p> how do i make konqueror use flash?? it does find the plugin in options, but it does not use it
<remur_030> alarm: you can switch the whole desktop to folderview and get rid of the widgets
<alarm> how ?
<stdin> in 4.2
<mefisto__> alarm: do you have kde4.2 ?
<alarm> no, kde4.1 , thats what the kubuntu iso comes with
<alarm> at least the quickly realised that this is not practical at all :)
<stdin> I don't get what you mean about resizing it
<wastrel> something about 4.2
<stdin> if you mean the desktop (the bit with the wallpaper), then you never could. if you mean the folder view widget, then you can resize that
<alarm> stdin , since "Desktop" as we know it does not exist, desktop in that case is a widget that just is a mirror of a folder
<stdin> then you can resize that
<stdin> like any other widget
<mefisto__> alarm: I think what you want is in kde 4.2
<alarm> ok, i take my words back about resizing, i have pressed on the icon but didnt drag the cursos
<alarm> i will wait for kde4,2 or go back to kde3.5 :)
<cbwcjw> alarm: KDE 4.2 is out.
<alarm> and one more thing, which is not appropriate for this channel, but why on earth did you remove irc client from kopete
<alarm> :)
<stdin> who is this "we" of which you speak?
<stdin> ie: we did nothing
<stdin> it was removed in KDE
<stdin> and it's because the plugin is broken and unmaintained
<bdgraue_> is there a chance to get the new weather plasmoid in kubuntu?
<bdgraue_> kde 4.2
<alarm> okie got it , at least file transfer in msn was fixed ? :)
<stdin> I don't use MSN/WLM, so can't say
<wastrel> hi hi
<wastrel> is there a 4.2 faq?
<genii> wastrel: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/guide.php is about the closest
<carpii> what tool can i use to incrementally backup my home dir to a windows share?
<carpii> well, the share is mounted, so ignore the windows bit
<wastrel> oki
<genii> carpii:  the tar command can be used this way
<carpii> hm
<carpii> would it need to read a large amount of the tar file in order to see whats changed?
<angelo> ciao s tutti
<mefisto__> btw, kmail is just wonderful. was it like this in kde3.5 or has it seen huge improvements? I tried it once back when I was on fiesty and it kept crashing on me so I didn't give it a fair go
<carpii> trying to minimise network traffic
<genii> carpii: Not sure. However, an example of how to use it this way can be found here http://www.techworld.com/storage/features/index.cfm?featureid=391   and probably lots other places if you google some more
<carpii> ok thanks genii, i already use tar lots, just not incrementally. ill take a look
<carpii> mefisto, i just started using kmail on kde 3.5. Im sure its better than it was before
<carpii> i just wish the up/down arrow keys changed message selection, instead of scrolling the message preview window
<cbwcjw> That was crazy, my internet blinked..
<mefisto__> carpii: alt arrows do it. maybe that's configurable somewhere?
<mefisto__> carpii: also n and p for next/previous message
<carpii> alt arrows just change the focusrect here, they dont select the message
<carpii> but n/p works fine, thanks :)
<mike__> I downloaded opera*.deb twice but it says package file does not exist
<mike__> How To install Opera?? Nothing from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser works
<Scunizi> just noticed something strange.. with kubuntu open in a vm and with a terminal open doing updates via apt-get.. if I have a terminal open in gnome and the deskbar reference for that terminal is roughly below the terminal open in the vm.. when I point at the gnome terminal reference the kubuntu vm pops up with its terminal reference
<mefisto__> mike__: how are you trying the downloaded .deb ?
<WishingMaster> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Air-Vista?content=98491--------will this work on kde?
<WishingMaster> and how to install it?
<Scunizi> just noticed that you have to move the mouse from the vm directly to the gnome terminal reference.. might have something to do with vbox guest additions
<mike__> I click it from Dolphin and so
<stdin> WishingMaster: it's a theme for emerald, a window decorator for compiz
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> kubuntu-experimental repo does not work propertly
<mike__> mefisto__: it says this .deb does not exist choose existing one
<WishingMaster> stdin, if i want to use it what are the requirments?
<siekacz> after i add deb line and gpg key
<mefisto__> mike__: it opens in gdebi ?
<alarm> could it be that firefox 3.x interface is not fully supported yet on kubuntu 8.10 ? looks like something is not pretty ok with its interface
<siekacz> there are no packages of kde 4.2
<mike__> mefisto__ : yes
<WishingMaster> i am running ubuntu with kde and kdm as display manager
<stdin> WishingMaster: you need to install compiz-kde and emerald, then make it take over from kwin
<stdin> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<mefisto__> mike__: don't know what's going on there. you could try from command line: sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<siekacz> i can't dowload package list of kubuntu-experimental
<mike__> mefisto__ ill try
<siekacz> there is no error
<siekacz> it just isn't downloaded
<mike__> mefisto__ Oh it work Thanks a lot
<WishingMaster> volume control in kde ?
<WishingMaster> icon is not there for volume control,how to get that,short cut keys are also not working
<siekacz> repo and gpg key are added, but synaptic doesn't show kde 4.2 packages any solution?
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: start kmix
<WishingMaster> how?
<WishingMaster> mefisto__,
<techbw> click kicker-->multimedia-->kmix
<mefisto__> WishingMaster: or alt-f2, and type kmix
<SuspectZero> is it possible to make a .c file in shell?
<gmclachl> anyone use amarok2 and an ipod, and if so can you sync your playlists
<WishingMaster> kmix is not listed in multimedia
<WishingMaster> may be its not even installed
<techbw> then try mefisto's directions
<WishingMaster> not working guys
<techbw> manaully open with alt+f2
<WishingMaster> not working
<SuspectZero> anyone?
<WishingMaster> manually as well
<techbw> is it installed, whereis kmix
<techbw> in command line
<WishingMaster> i thinks its not even installed
<lovre> is there any archive manager that would integrate with dolphin?? i want easy right-click archive management.......... peazip looks nice, but it doesnt seem to integrate with dolphin.... help plz
<gmclachl> SuspectZero: what do you mean
<SuspectZero> i want a make a blank .c file through bash
<Scunizi> I can't seem to add the key for the KDE 4.2 PPA. I get a lot of failed to create temporary file permission denied etc etc.. how do I fix this?
<techbw> if you run that command and you get kmix: as output then you need to install it
<SuspectZero> i know the mkdir makes directories. anyway to make a .c file?
<gmclachl> touch file.c
<techbw> try nano, or vi...what is a .c file anyway
<WishingMaster> installing kmix
<SuspectZero> its a c# file
<SuspectZero> for programming
<gmclachl> SuspectZero: I thought you meant create a file from a script
<techbw> well if you writing a prog, you can create with nano or vi, couldn't you
<SuspectZero> oh no. that touch function worked perfectly
<WishingMaster> kmix is intalled,what to do next?
<gmclachl> kate will also create a file
<SuspectZero> techbw, i was just wondering the command in general.
<techbw> alt+f2 kmix
<gmclachl> kate file.cs
<SuspectZero> anywayz thanks for the help
<WishingMaster> techbw, got it
<WishingMaster> techbw, thanks
<techbw> :-)
<WishingMaster> peace
<Ketrel_> I just upgraded to KDE 4.2 and I get an error from somethin called Akondai or similar when I start up, anyone know anything about that?
<siekacz> what error/
<mefisto__> !akondai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akondai
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: akondai handles addressbooks, calendars, etc for kde apps
<slow-motion> hi
<Iejoor> In KDE 4.1.3 / Konsole 2.1, how do I change the timeout value for "Monitor for Silence"? In KDE 3.5.10 / Konsole 1.6.6, I did Settings -> Configure Konsole -> General -> Seconds to detect silence. In Konsole 2.1, The Settings menu has no option 'Configure Konsole', and I can't find this option anywhere else.
<mefisto__> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<Iejoor> I changed by hand ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc and replaced SilenceSeconds=10 by SilenceSeconds=60, but 'Monitor for Silence' still activates after 10 seconds rather than 60. How do I increase the timeout value for "Monitor for Silence" in KDE 4.1.3 / Konsole 2.1?
<WishingMaster> techbw, the volume settings have 2 diffrent sliders,one for master and another one for PCM
<WishingMaster> techbw, whats the diffrence between both?
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: the error is about it not starting or something, but then it disappears while I'm trying to save the log
<marek_> hi i have a big problem, i have no connection to the internet now, even with ethernet cable i receive IP from router, but i cannot even ping google.pl or even its IP, please please help me
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: I got that too on first login to kde 4.2 but everything seemed to work, so I just assumed the message was lying to me. that is akonadi was taking a while to start up, but eventually got there and the error window disappeared on its own. I don't know, just guessing
<RickX> I have installed KDE 4 on 8.04, but I can't seem to be able to move the widgets on the task bar. Everything I add  is put on the right side. How  can I move the widgets?
<Heliodor1> Hello, what sip phone is there for ubuntu??
<Heliodor1> kubuntu
<snarkster> anyone else having any issues with getting some packages from the repos?
<manu__> hi
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: do you resume sessions or start new ones?
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: resume
<snarkster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111405/
<theuserwhois> hello! anybody need help with anything? i have a little while while computer updates
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: perhaps that's our difference, I don't resume, so perhaps it happens on every new session
<ibeekman> I accidentally deleted (clobbered actually) the ip-down script in /etc/ppp does anyone know where I can get a new one?
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: so you get the same behaviour every time kde starts?
<snarkster> theuserwhois: can you tell me why this is happening? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111405/
<ibeekman> theuserwhois: can you help me replace my /etc/ppp/ip-down script I accidentally clobbered it
<snarkster> always make a backup first.
<theuserwhois> ibeekman: I am looking at it now, hold on...
<ibeekman> thanks, hadn't read your post until after I posted mine....
<gmclachl> snarkster: have a read at this
<gmclachl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158
<theuserwhois> ibeekman: i can e-mail my copy, no guarantees it is 100 percent
<theuserwhois> double checked, it's still the default
<ibeekman> you running the latest release of kubuntu?
<theuserwhois> yeah, its 8.10
<theuserwhois> woops, hold on
<ibeekman> ok yeah i just installed kubuntu so, it should be standard
<ibeekman> my email is zbeekman@gmail.com
<theuserwhois> okay, just a sec...
<petra> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ibeekman> hmmm hope there are no spam bots here....
<theuserwhois> haha
<mefisto__> or spam humans
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: yes each time I start KDE it happens
<snarkster> gmclachl: thanx
<theuserwhois> all right, i sent it, it should be there any second
<theuserwhois> just copy and paste
<theuserwhois> errr... i mean, download to /etc/ppp
<beachsurfin> how to get jabber jingle audio to work?
<snarkster> ah crud that jaunty not intrepid..
<beachsurfin> i can't find the plugin...
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: there is akonadi configuration in system settings, advanced tab. maybe play around with that? I notice in my install it says "no file selected"
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: another oddity, while in the TTY something broke and I got logged out, when I logged back in, Akondai completed successfully o.O
<ibeekman> many many thanks theuserwhois
<theuserwhois> yep
<theuserwhois> here i go for a reboot...
<liz_> hello room, does one have to use sudo in order to configure in iwconfig???
<cbwcjw2> So I defintley like KDE 4.2's notification system. Especially how its uniform
<lakis1982> i try to install some plasmoid for my kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 ....  when i hit the command     cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='kde4-config-prefix'..   it always get me the following error...        see here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/111413/plain/                    can you help me ???
<gizmobay> Anyone know of a GUI based ftp program that works with KDE 4.0? I use gftp but doesn't work well with desktop effects
<liz_> I keep trying to change wlan0 settings and it won't let me, stating Operation not permitted
<snarkster> do ppa's get removed after a distro has become more mature?
<mefisto__> cbwcjw2: I get notifications popping up at top left corner if the panel height is too small
<snarkster> gizmobay: try filezilla
<gizmobay> thanks
<snarkster> get.deb.com i think
<cbwcjw2> mefisto_: :( thats lame, but then, what you dont see you dont know
<cbwcjw2> I heard firefox was getting ported to Qt by nokia, which would be awesome for KDE, but Im not sure
<snarkster> think that port died
<dima_> Hi, all. Is it possible to add a plasma widget just on ONE virtual desktop?
<lakis1982> i try to install some plasmoid for my kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 ....  when i hit the command     cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='kde4-config-prefix'..   it always get me the following error...        see here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/111413/plain/                    can you help me ???
<cbwcjw2> snarkster: Meh.
<mefisto__> dima_: good question
<gizmobay> In KDE4.2 what is the active screen edges?
<cbwcjw2> gizmobay: Desktop changing
<gizmobay> just click on the location you set?
<cbwcjw2> gizmobay: So for "Only dragging windows" that would be dragging windows from desktop to desktop
<cbwcjw2> Gizmobay: OH, those. You can set the edges to do different things
<cbwcjw2> So by default, if you drag your mouse to the top left edge, it presents windows
<KDesk> Hi
<cbwcjw2> KDesk: Hi and welcome to #kubuntu
<gizmobay> ahh, i see now
<Ketrel_> I'm having a problem with the 'add widget' button in the menu from cashew on the top right
<cbwcjw2> Ketrel_: Whats wrong?
<Ketrel_> Basically if I move my mouse over anything other than the bottom 2 pixels, the menu collapses
<Ketrel_> makes it very hard to click
<KDesk> I dont't know if this is the right channel, but... I am using the kubuntu-experimental PPA, and I have a xserver update, How can I know what this update provides or why is this update needed?
<snarkster> when were we told about these gpg keys being generated on the repos?
<Ketrel_> cbwcjw2: 4.2 BTW
<cbwcjw2> Ketrel_: Thats happend to acouple of us. The only answer I can give is to try to keep your mouse on the buttons
<Ketrel_> cbwcjw2: well I still have the option of right clicking on the desktop, but is there any suspected cause??
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: you mean hovering over the menu that pops up makes it disappear?
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: just the 'add widget' button, hovering over the others works fine
<BluesKaj> KDesk, it is most likely needed to update X in kde4.2  , since you are using the experimental repos
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: you can drag that cashew to a different position. see if that makes a difference
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: k, lemme try that
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: I dragged it a bit down the side, and it works, so it's when it's in that corner that it happens
<KDesk> BluesKaj: But I am using kde 4.2 since RC1, and today I saw this update.
<mefisto__> Ketrel_: I guess that counts as a bug
<Ketrel_> damn, I was hoping it wasn't
<Ketrel_> mefisto__: one more thing, it also happens when I move it only a few pixels from the top, anything 5 or more seems to work
<shaffy> can someone tell me if kde4.2 is substanially more stable/less buggy then the earlier version (which i found horribly buggy)?
<KDesk> BluesKaj: Ah, now I have found: Drop Fedora patch that accelerates compiz, but causes video garbage on kde  -- In https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> KDesk , that repos will upgrade 4.1 to 4.2
<alarm> is there any way to have the kde3.5 k-menu on kde4 ? or at least a one collum bar , and not something so inaccessible
<JontheEchidna> alarm: right click on the K and select classic menu style
<KDesk> BluesKaj: Yes, I am using it since some days now, but I dont have that video problem with composition, also with out composition it is everything ok
<BluesKaj> KDesk, I'm using compiz without any patches on 4.2 , but that depends on the graphics card and drivers
<alarm> ok MUCH better, thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<KDesk> BluesKaj: Ah, now I realize, it is with compiz, I use Kwin, and Intel 865G
<shaffy> can someone tell me if kde4.2 is substanially more stable/less buggy then the earlier version (which i found horribly buggy)?
<BluesKaj> yes shaffy, it's much better
<cbwcjw2> shaffy: I love it.
<Nookie^> shaffy: yes it way way better
<shaffy> haha thanks everyone.. you got me all excited now!
<Nookie^> shaffy: but still buggy here and there
<alarm> shaffy,  i will agree with it , kde4.1 looks.... really unstable compared to my experience with kde3.5
<cbwcjw2> shaffy: But itespect for KDE back brings my r
<KDesk> shaffy: I haven't found any problem with crashes nor inestability or slownes, greate release!
<Nookie^> KDesk: haven't you
<cbwcjw2> shaffy: but it brings my respect back for KDE **
<gmclachl> I really want kdevelop4
<Nookie^> my plasma crashed today 10 times inless 4 hours
<cbwcjw2> Wow!
<LeeJunFan> I've been using 4.2 since RC1 without any issues.
<BluesKaj> I had one app freeze, but that was under wine , so no biggie
<gorgonizer> been using 4.2 since the first beta, without too many hitches..
<gorgonizer> and most of the issues I did have, have been resolved..
<shaffy> thx everyone!  ill be dling soon..
<Iejoor> Does anyone know how to change the timeout for "Monitor for silence" in KDE 4.1.2 / Konsole 2.1 (or newer)?
<cdavis_> when using gnome after installation it asks me to enable the restricted drive for my nvidia card, how do I do this in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> cdavis_ , kmenu/system/hardware drivers/enable the recommended driver
<cdavis_> BluesKaj, thanks
<Iejoor> Goodnight
<alarm> any suggestions for a good image viewer ? irfanview like ?
<jussi01> alarm: gwenview or digikam
<alarm> gwenview cannot resize images ( i might be wrong though)
<astromme> alarm, jussi01: gwenview can most definitely resize images. At least it can in its KDE4 version
<jussi01> alarm: you need the kipi plugins
<senorpedro> is it possible to install kde4.2 on 8.04?
<alarm> okie !!!
<JontheEchidna> senorpedro: nope
<swl> best messenger client for a laptop ubuntu setup is ?
<swl> and hi )
<Heliodor> pidgin
<senorpedro> oh shit
<astromme> Kopete!
<Heliodor> pidgin
<jussi01> !ohmy | senorpedro:
<ubottu> senorpedro:: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
 * astromme lights his torch =P
 * Heliodor gets his shotgun
<halim> اه
<swl> ty guys...allready got pidgin running )..was just gauging other software of interest aswell
<halim> hi
<Heliodor> And the winner is?... :-P
<senorpedro> so the kids dont know that word? or do they become murder-raping-filesharers when they read that word?
<senorpedro> ....i just dont get the censorship
<Heliodor> senorpedro: Just.. cut it.
<swl> well im just waiting for "King of Queens"  =)
<astromme> senorpedro: The policy is in place to keep this channel a sane place. You know that, now act like it.
<ward_> Hellois everything packaged from 4.2 for 8.10 ?
<mefisto__> senorpedro: OTHER people get upset about such things and it might drive them away from using kubuntu. and there's no reason to give people reasons to do that, even if it's not a good reason
<R-A-F> loool
<R-A-F> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=9362243
<senorpedro> ....omg ok you won, i wont say any bad bad word again, so that nobody has to cry
<estan> what do i do if i need both librdf0-dev (going to compile kdesupport from KDE trunk with nepomuk support) and libdb-dev installed? they seem to conflict :/
<estan> libdb-dev needs to be installed because something that libsvn-dev depends on depends on that..
<estan> and i want libsvn-dev installed.
<roconnor> heh, this new tab switching in 8.10 is a little disorienting
<roconnor> I don't know how the mac people manage :)
<Heliodor> I get this: "configure: error: Cannot find libgcrypt or OpenSSL crypto library" any idea what to do?
<amalji> apt-get install libgcrypt11 libgcrypt11-dev
<amalji> add sudo to that
<amalji> sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11 libgcrypt11-dev
<amalji> and then try configuring
<Heliodor> That worked perfect
<Ebbo> hi@all
<Heliodor> how did you know that?
<estan> roconnor: i must agree, i tried switching to the "present windows" effect for window switching instead for a while.. but it was just as disorienting as well. so now i'm back to the old style ;)
<Ebbo> I've a small question about knetworkmanager
<estan> with the "present window" effect, it's pretty hard to see which window is active, especially if the window is dark and it's on a laptop with bad contrast LCD.
<Ebbo> i've reinstalled kubuntu 8.10 today and did a upgrade to KDE 4.2 directly
<Rollie> hey
<amalji> apt-cache search libgcrypt
<Rollie> ne body home
<Ebbo> a knetworkmanager --version gives Qt: 3.3.8b, KDE 3.5.10, KNetworkManager 0.7 is there a way to upgrade this?
<Ebbo> i've seen the work will stephenson did on networkmanager in 4.2+
<JontheEchidna> Ebbo: it's not ready/been released yet. probably will be ready for jaunty though
<Ebbo> ok thanks
<estan> Ebbo: i'm using knetworkmanager from SVN by the way and it works quite good (it's in playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager).
<estan> but it might be some work to set it up so you can build it with the 4.2 kubuntu packages (my whole KDE is from SVN).
<Ebbo> esteban: thanks for the hint
<estan> np.
<Socceroos> hey all
<Socceroos> does anyone know how to get flash player working in Konqueror in KDE 4.2?
<estan> Socceroos: it works here, but i'm using SVN trunk.. but it should work.
<Heliodor> Hum, the configure is asking for libxml-2.0 but there do not seem to be that package in the repository
<futuresoon> is there a way to change the rank of things when i search for them in kmenu?
<kendrick> i just upgraded to kde 4.2 and it's not working :(
<kendrick> my desktop is black. no plasma taskbar at the bottom. krunner does't appear when i hit Alt+F2.
<futuresoon> if i type "terminal" i want to get an actual terminal emulator, not the first program with the word terminal that currently pops up
<estan> Socceroos: (with flashplugin-nonfree installed).
<kendrick> all that happens is (eventually) kopete appears and kwallet asks me for my password.
<futuresoon> ooh, this krunner thing is cool, me likey
<kendrick> i tried removing my config/plasma*rc
<kendrick> didn't help.  i then tried renaming "session" to OLDSESSION, in case something at startup is broken
<kendrick> i _SEE_ plasma and krunner when i run "top -i" in a VT :(
<kendrick> so what gives? :(
<estan> futuresoon: sorry, don't think you can change the ranking there no..
 * kendrick tries logging in as my wife's seldom(never?) used account
<Ebbo> oops... flash does not work for me too... only in FF
<estan> kendrick: weird. did you try moving your whole ~/.kde to ~/.kde-old and test?
<kendrick> not yet
<estan> ok.
<kendrick> i did not expect such massive death :(
<estan> kendrick: :(
<kendrick> else i wouldn't have issued the upgrade during my lunch break :)
<futuresoon> estan: that's cool, i have krunner now, which works the way i want to (for that at least) :-0
<estan> kendrick: how did you perform the upgrade?
<kendrick> followed instructions on kubuntu.org.
<estan> futuresoon: yea, i use krunner too.
<alonea> I have a question on the plasma comic. how do I install a comic I downloaded? I don't see any way. I tried putting it in the folder where the others are and its not showing up on the list that I have.
<kendrick> well, ran aptitude not adept  (upgrade, then dist-upgrade)
<estan> futuresoon: but i usually typ "kons" and get konsole ;)
<futuresoon> yeah good call :-)
<kendrick> weird. the resource migrator was there, and had a lot more info in it than when i first logged in as my normal user. then it vanished.
<estan> kendrick: okay, yea that should have worked :/
<kendrick> the login music just played (wife's account) but screen is black. top -i still shows lots of activity
<kendrick> maybe i closed the resource migrator too early when i logged in under my account? it didn't indicate _progress_. just "Doing something. *Check* Done.  [Close]" so i closed it.
<estan> sorry, no idea.. i haven't tried the 4.2 packages myself yet (running from SVN instead).
<estan> maybe, i haven't used that migrator myself..
<kendrick> not cool :(  her account also sits at a useless black desktop. (no Alt+F2 for krunner, no panel)
<kendrick> sigh. i guess i'll try moving .kde out of the way.
<kendrick> i'll have lots of shit to migrate over
<estan> yea :(
<alonea> I had to play around with the session chooser after I installed 4.2 before it worked. I changed it to default, which refused to login, then back to kde and then it worked fine.
<PSiL0> kendrick: did you run sudo apt-get -f install?
<p2p> hello
<kendrick> no
<alonea> anyone use the plasma comic and know how to install from file?
<kendrick> just aptitude upgrade, aptitude update, aptitude dist-update
<kendrick> (after making sure the koffice data stuff wasn't ther,e per the kubuntu docs)
<kendrick> lemme see if not having a .kde dir. helped...
<p2p> why some wireless networks doesn't appears with kde 4.2 network assistant? and have strong signal (should appear)
<alonea> kendrick: did you see my suggestion? it probably wont work, but after I installed 4.2 it started to load then seemed to freeze
<kendrick> shit! fade to black! wtf!? :( :( :(
<stdin> !language > kendrick
<ubottu> kendrick, please see my private message
<futuresoon> kopete doesn't do gmail i'm guessing?
<kendrick> oh session chooser
<futuresoon> gchat rather
<`n> kde3: i want a window to act like panel so other maximized wodows wont overleap it. how can i do that?
<stdin> futuresoon: it does, it's jabber
<alonea> kendrick: it might be trying to load last settings from before you installed which are probably not compatiable. need a fresh session
<kendrick> ooh hey. my session type menu had NOTHing checked. lemme try
<futuresoon> stdin: oh, cool awesome
<kendrick> i did kill my 'session' folder, deep in the heart of ~/.kde
<stdin> futuresoon: there's a page on google explaining it I think
<kendrick> ack! no!  gnome! :)
<kendrick> wrong choice :)
<alonea> kendrick: now logout and choose kde and see if it works.
<kendrick> (this is a dell that had ubuntu 7.10 factory-installed)
<stdin> futuresoon: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557&cbid=1mn6uu1zd5pib&src=cb&lev=answer
<alonea> kendrick: wow...7.10...I think I hated that version and moved to slackware because of it. had too many hardware issues that worked fine in slack.
<futuresoon> stdin: awesome thanks
<kendrick> i immediately upgraded to 8.04, since it was out by then
<enig> Need help when viewing videos, the playback is slow, skipping frames, and have a couple os slowdowns (about 1 sec or 2). Both with Kaffeine and Dragon PLayer. what's happening? :S
<p2p> does anybody knows why with kde 4.2 doesn't detects wireless nets properly?
<alonea> p2p: not having any issues here.
<kendrick> i tried changing video driver from intelXXX (which supports compositing) to vesa, and no luck. now i just get a grey background and no panel :(
<kendrick> i did discover i can change volume, and the volume bar appears on the screen for a sec
<p2p> alonea :?
<Heliodor> I am getting tired of all OLD PACKAGES on the ubuntu repository, do no one ever update the apps?
<alonea> kendrick: oh joy...I remember those days of messing with video drivers and logging in to black screens
<kendrick> when i go back to X, or kill X, the KDM splash appears for a moment, then the black (or now grey) appears
<alonea> p2p: I upgraded to 4.2 today and I am having no issues at all with wireless. What exactly is happening?
<kendrick> the intel one was great. i didn't know my video could even od ANY 3D or compositing.  i lived for months w/o it :)
<alonea> kendrick: yeah, wrong driver.
<p2p> that it only recognizes some wireless essid, half than from doing an iwlist wlan0 scan
<alonea> kendrick: do you know which one worked before?
<p2p> and with gnome network manager recognizes properly and connects with no problems
<kendrick> i also get OSD and sfx when i unplug/plugin power :(
<kendrick> alonea - it was vesa. which i'm trying now. like i said, kde 4.2 still appears broken
<kendrick> no desktop background. no panel. can't bring up krunner.
<p2p> only when deactivating wireless interface and connecting again works, and not properly alonea...
<kendrick> ok this sucks
<kendrick> my son needs me so i need to go
<p2p> it never recognizes as much as doing an iwlist wlan0 scan
<kendrick> i'm going to try rebooting. cya
<MoonVolta> where can i discover another IRC channel?
<MoonVolta> i would like to make quizz
<MoonVolta> i mean playing quizz
<alonea> p2p: have no idea. tried resetting all of the settings?
<p2p> it works sometimes when I disable the interface and enable it again
<p2p> but thats not the proper way
<p2p> I was asking if it was a bug or something
<p2p> because you can also use wicd
<alonea> p2p: again, have no idea. I haven't had any issues before or after 4.2, 4.2 beta, or 4.1 even.
<p2p> and now had crashed kde network manager, I don't know why...
<alonea> I have a question on the plasma comic. how do I install a comic I downloaded? I don't see any way. I tried putting it in the folder where the others are and its not showing up on the list that I have.
<kendrick> well damnit, reboot fixed it
 * kendrick shrugs
 * kendrick wanders
<KDesk> Anybody knows a front end for amule gui in qt?
<JacobSteelsmith> Hi. Great distribution and great job on packaging KDE 4.2. I wanted to mention here that after upgrading to KDE 4.2, I had to join my machine to my Active Directory domain again (not using Likewise Open).
<bob__> wow...can someone tell me why adept is TERRIBLE?
<KDesk> bob__:  Try packagekit
<Lynoure> bob__: because apt-get/aptitude is soooo nice?
<bob__> ohh
<bob__> i didn't know about that
<bob__> <---ubuntu user o.0
<bob__> trying out kde 4.2...or trying to try it out
<Lynoure> JacobSteelsmith: out of curiousity, did you go from 4.2rc or from the version of kde4 that was in intrepid?
<KDesk> bob__: you can also use synaptic (gtk) in kde
<bob__> Well...maybe i can just update through Konsole.
<leo> hello all
<bob__> What's the command to update with adept via the console?
<MoonVolta> apt-get upgrade
<MoonVolta> or apt-get update
<bob__> ok i'll try that.
<MoonVolta> apt-get through the konsole is very useful
<leo> i can't delete any desktop icon after switched to Kde 4.2
<leo> anyone saw that behavior
<bob__> well, adept just keeps stalling on me...i dunno if konsole will fix that or not
<MoonVolta> maybe you should unlock your plasmoid
<JacobSteelsmith> Lynoure: I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 (Intrepid), then straight to 4.2 by following the instructions under the release announcement.
<bob__> ah...konsole is bad too
<Lynoure> JacobSteelsmith: nice to hear it going well, then :)
<bob__> JacobSteelsmith: That's what I'm attempting to do, but the downloads just keep stalling.
<leo> my plasmoid are unlocked.. the icon disapear after i delete. but i restart kde again and it's appear again
<JacobSteelsmith> bob__: My upgrades went ok yesterday. I'm on an enterprise LAN though.
<bob__> Man...I'm a GNOME guy and I gotta say, this isn't making me want to use KDE.
<bob__> my internet connection is good enough.
<JacobSteelsmith> Lynoure: I had another bug that was grub related, but I am very impressed with KDE 4.2. I use it at work, yes my daily machine, and at home.
<JacobSteelsmith> Lynoure: Other than having to rejoin the machine, it's been great. Does anyone think this is packaging related?
<Lynoure> JacobSteelsmith: I really don't know... Mostly asked because I've seen so many complaints and the success stories nearly never get voiced.
<bob__> soo i dunno...no one knows what would cause my system to not want to finish updates?
<mefisto__> bob__: any error messages?
<JacobSteelsmith> Lynoure: For me, in a production environment, it's a success over 3.5. Very few issues.
<bob__> mefisto: No, the downloads just stall. Like they'll be going fine, and then they just stall.
<bob__> which makes no sense because i had as much as 780 kb/s, then it just stalls.
<`n> how can i apply "special window setting -> extra windows -> dock(panel) to a window? (kde3
<JacobSteelsmith> bob__: Are you using the upgrade tool to go from 8.04 to 8.10 now or are you past that?
<bob__> I installed 8.10 as a new system.
<thinkgnu> i installed kubuntu 8.10 , if i want to install kde4 from sources , which packages do i need to update before trying too install kde4 from sources?
<JacobSteelsmith> bob__: So you're using adept to get 4.2?
<mefisto__> bob__: what is failing to download? the http://ppa.launchpad.net ones? or something else?
<bob__> umm i dunno, i'm using whatever adept is included with a stock 8.10 install.
<bob__> Lemme see, mefisto.
<bob__> hold on i'll brb...
<mamedoff> Добрый вечер
<alarm> any good pdf viewer for kubuntu 8.10 ? i dont see anymore kpdf thats why  i ask
<mamedoff> ни кто не подскажет, после обновления  kubuntu 8.10 пропал звук на креативе
<brun_> palle.......
<mefisto__> alarm: okular
<bob__> ok, yes, i'm currently downloading from launchpad at 212 BYTES per second...
<bob__> now it's stalled, 0 b/s
<mefisto__> bob__: maybe the servers are overwhelmed atm?
<K47w0> italian?
<bob__> i dunno
<alarm> okie danke :)
<bob__> i dunno mefisto.
<bob__> i guess kde is pretty new, but apparently the servers were fine yestereday.
<bob__> i mean kde 4.2, that is.
<K47w0> i wanna make a tha Crew for Training Parkour....... nobody know?
<mefisto__> bob__: so it never fails, just stalls?
<bob__> mefisto: right.
<bob__> it randomly went up to 30 kb/s and then 60, but now it's back to being stalled.
<mefisto__> bob__: might as well wait for it all to download until you come up with something else to try
<bob__> i dunno, maybe the problem is in fact on their end.
<bob__> because i think it's only the launchpad packages that are doing this.
<mefisto__> bob__: when you added the gpg key, did that go ok? or was there an error with that?
<bob__> OHHH
<bob__> DUH
<bob__> i never did that because i didn't know how...like i said i'm a GNOME guy.
<bob__> how do i add that?
<mefisto__> bob__: explained here: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Ebbo> hi, i've messed my system up ... I tried to install "koffice-kde4" ... and it returned an error... then I tried to fix it by running "apt-get -f install" .... Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/111470/
<bob__> mefisto: yeah i saw that, but i don't know what to do with the GPG key.
<bob__> add it WHERE?
<DexterF> bob__: konsole. sudo bash. literally paste the entire line ther
<mefisto__> bob__: you just copy/paste that command in konsole
<mefisto__> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<bob__> mefisto: ok that's what i did...i guess i'll try it again.
<DexterF> I really wish Adept had a dialog for the gpg key thing.
<mefisto__> DexterF: actually I think it does
<bob__> see i did it but i get a whole bunch of errors.
<bob__> that's not supposed to happen is it?
<mefisto__> DexterF: at least the old version did
<DexterF> bob__: no
<DexterF> paste in a pastebin
<bob__> uhh...more crap i don't understand.
<DexterF> mefisto__: seriously..?
<DexterF> bob__: pastebin.ca
<DexterF> go there
<DexterF> and generally I don't take well to my advice beind referred to as "crap"
<bob__> i didn't say it was.
<gorgonizer> Ebbo: perform sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<bob__> ok so what do i do with that?
<DexterF> bob__: pastebin will give a you a link under which the paste was stored. paste that link here.
<bob__> http://pastebin.ca/1322248
<mefisto__> DexterF: in adept's sources tab, if you click "edit software sources" a new window pops up. in that new window, authentication tab
<DexterF> bob__: I meant mark the entire lines  including the command *and* the output
<DexterF> mefisto__: fsck me. never saw that.
<bob__> DexterF: Oh right, sorry.
<DexterF> np
<bob__> i'm getting permission denied.
<bob__> here: http://pastebin.ca/1322257
<bob__> sorry, i pasted it twice.
<bob__> but you can see the errors.
<DexterF> hmmm. i see. well, ok, try this: first, type  sudo bash
<DexterF> enter your password
<Ebbo> gorgonizer: thank you ... you've saved my day ;)
<bob__> got it
<DexterF> $ will change to # then indicating you got a root shell now
<bob__> yeah, i'm on root.
<zicada> anyone have any good pointers on getting firefox fonts to look more like the qt4 ones ?
<zicada> in kde4.2
<gorgonizer> Ebbo: no problem, I had the same issue myself when I first instaled it :)
<DexterF> bob__: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | apt-key add -
<bob__> DexterF: well, from the output of that, it looks like it was fine all along.
<Don> Hi Can anyone help me fix etc/resolv.conf?
<DexterF> basically the same line but without the sudo. I ran into similar probs once and for the key add stuff I use root shells. just works.
<DexterF> bob__: now aptitude update / upgrade (or adept stuff) should work ok
<bob__> yeah, i'm trying that.
<bob__> it's still stalling on this download though.
<Guest69065> Hi Can anyone help me fix etc/resolv.conf?
<bob__> something is effed and it's gotta be a network problem, whether it's on my end or theirs
<Guest69065> in kppp
<DexterF> bob__: hm. I'd try a differnet mirror then... dunno if the experimental repos is mirrored tho
<bob__> DexterF: Yeah, but it's the launchpad.net mirror that's the problem. Isn't there only one for those packages?
<DexterF> bob__: I installed 4.2 while we were talking so I geuss the mirror is fine
<bob__> weird.
<DexterF> bob__: your location?
<bob__> do you use the main server?
<EversW> hi guys ;-)
<bob__> i'm trying a server that's about 100 miles away from me.
<EversW> greetings from Spain
<DexterF> bob__: german mirror for main stuff, but the same kde 4.2 repos line
<K47w0> 34
<bob__> but i mean do you pick a custom one?
<DexterF> bob__: don't mean much, I know some ISP backbone routes here that only go 150 miles but jump over 3 networks and 1 CIX
<bob__> because i can either pick server for the united states or specify another one.
<K47w0> 5i 93n50 di 51... ch3 cr3d1?
<DexterF> bob__: yes, german mirrors.
<EversW> just a quick question if I don't bother too much ;-) i couldn't get any information anywhere on forums about google gadget package for kde 4.2 on kubuntu experimental for intrepid, do you know anything about this?
<DexterF> K47w0: this isn't quakenet
<K47w0> ........
<dirk_> hi
<bob__> it must be my internet connection. it's stalling while attempting to update my package list from the main server.
<bob__> i do use a university connection which can be very tempermental at times.
<DexterF> bob__: on a particular item in the list?
<bob__> not that i can tell.
<DexterF> odd. probably deep packet insepction takes longer there because the admins monitor you leeching evil communist penguin stuff or so j/k
<bob__> lol.
<bob__> nah...i've been using ubuntu on this connection since i got here 2 & 1/2 years ago and i haven't really had any problems with aptitude or synaptic.
<bob__> at least not on GNOME.
<DexterF> DaSkreech: mysql root has nothing to do with system root, right? I can give it any passwd there? (4.2 needs myswo setup for sth as it looks)
<DaSkreech> DexterF: Yes anything you like
<DaSkreech> It's the admin passwd for mySQL
<DexterF> bob__: what pulled you to kde then?
<bob__> i just want to try 4.2!
<DaSkreech> You can make it something that you will remember if you like or the same as your system password or blank
<DaSkreech> bob__: Read the topic ?
<DexterF> heh. ok. good.
<bob__> though, generally, i like GNOME.
<bob__> uhh.
<bob__> what about the topic? the fact that i can get CDs?\
<EversW> guys, anything about google gadget package on kubuntu-experimental? there are lots of people, like in arch, that are wondering the same, and in project neon there was a great package that added that feature on plasma
<EversW> bob_ i'm a GNOME guy, and i recommend to try and test the latest kde 4.2, it's awesome
<DaSkreech> bob__: The way to try 4.2 is on there
<DexterF> bob__: Marquette is on Internet2. ooh. got access?
<DaSkreech> EversW: Far as I know you can install any google gadget in 4.2
<bob__> lol what, DexterF?
<DaSkreech> It's just not as streamlined as plasmoids
<DexterF> bob__: Marquette Uni, Milwaukee..?
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dana_> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bob__> Right, DexterF.
<EversW> DaSkreech, nop, there isn't no support for google gadget right now installing from kubuntu-experimental
<EversW> and you can't install the gadget just straight into it using web package stuff
<EversW> you need the kde-google-gadgets package
<DexterF> bob__: ran a quick search on their backbone connection, turned out you're part of internet2. always wanted to tap in there...
<DaSkreech> EversW: ah
<bob__> DexterF: I don't know what Internet2 is, to be honest.
<EversW> it seems it's a great miss on it, and people are asking like me, who wants to run them :-D
<beachsurfin> where is the /etc/groups file? does it exist in kubuntu?
<DexterF> bob__: experimental research network, starts at 1GB/s (slow links)
<DexterF> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_2
<bob__> I see. Well a university needs a lot of bandwidth.
<EversW> beachsurfin, yeah, it's there actually, on /etc/group
<foormea> hi
<khalidmian> need assistance when i try put sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras in terminal it says couldnt find package
<foormea> anyone under kde4.2? how is it?
<EversW> khalidmian, that's not the way you should use it
<bob__> okay, well i'm putting this to rest for now...i have to do homework.
<EversW> add the line you can read on kubuntu.org, on the news on how to install kde 4.2 to /etc/apt/sources.list
<khalidmian> EversW: whats your recommendation
<EversW> just read the instructions, and if you are on kubunut
<khalidmian> ???/
<EversW> just apt-get update and then ugprade
<EversW> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<wastrel> kubunut
<EversW> yeah, kubunut it's my own version of it :-D
<khalidmian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats there is where im getting info from
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: did you type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<EversW> ups! sorri halidmian
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: yes
<EversW> i read kubuntu-experimental, my mistake
<DaSkreech> EversW: Which package?
<EversW> sorry DaSkreech, package of what?
<DaSkreech> google gadgets
<EversW> yeah, take a look here, on project neon
<EversW> http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: hmm, it available to me if I search using apt-cache, version 25..
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<EversW> installing that package, it adds an entry for "google gadgets" on adding new plasma stuff
<EversW> and it gives you a nice menu to install them directly
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: do you get any results if you type apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<EversW> something like the plasmoids available on kde-look, but better
<khalidmian> checking as we speak
<DexterF> DaSkreech: umm. no window manager.
<DaSkreech> DexterF: Hmm ?
<DexterF> after 4.2 upgrade. rebooted, got no kwin.
<DexterF> alt-f2 wont work
<DaSkreech> DexterF: yeha it won't without kwin I think
<DaSkreech> do you have a panel ?
<DaSkreech> click the menu and type kwin then press enter
<DexterF> DaSkreech: doesnt work. wont accept "enter"
<DaSkreech> bah :) ok fine type konsole and press enter
<DexterF> kmenu has a weird icon btw (" |<- ")
<DaSkreech> then kwin &
<DaSkreech> mine has the K with gear
<DaSkreech> what does yours have?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: |<-
<DexterF> like  "previous item" in kaffeine
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> ok well get kwin up first
<DexterF> ok im gonna ssh in and launch kwin from there
<DaSkreech> konsole won't open ?
<DaSkreech> From the kmenu ?
<cuznt> i use my kwrench
<DexterF> DaSkreech: kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libkephal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DexterF> ok, that explains it
<DexterF> idea why that's missing?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> what did you install to get KDE 4?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu-desktop ?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: i pretty much ran aptitude upgrade
<carpii> how can i start a remote x session?
<DaSkreech> so you had kubuntu-desktop installed already ?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: came from a pretty fresh 8.10 standard installation
<DexterF> kubuntu 8.10 that is
<DaSkreech> Yeah that should pretty much work.
<DexterF> just what i thought
<DaSkreech> !find libkephal.so.4
<DexterF> it's a vm, / has only 8gb but that should still be enough I guess
<ubottu> Package/file libkephal.so.4 does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Boo
<earle> Anyone on 4.2 having problems with xscreensaver?
<earle> Or - anyone else, I should say.
<DexterF> uh huh, already figured that. new in 4.2 it seems
<DaSkreech> DexterF: You have a konsole though ?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install kwin
<DexterF> well, konsole doesnt get a window size due to lack of kwin and hence I can't focus it...
<DaSkreech> Just to ensure
<DexterF> got ssh from the host tho
<DexterF> ok
<DaSkreech> Technically if you put your mouse over it it should get focus
#kubuntu 2009-01-30
<DexterF> nope. well, ssh.
<ibeekman> hey does anybody know how to get glibc++ ?
<DexterF> I thought apt.get was deprecated in fav of aptitude?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: odd: a truckload of packs been held back
<DexterF>  kde-window-manager and systemsettings will be installed nwo
<DaSkreech> wow
<DaSkreech> DexterF: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop when it's done
<DaSkreech> See if anything else was missed
<alarm> hey, i wanted to ask something about firefox. do the tabs of firefox 3 on kubuntu 8.10 look a bit strange ? not well allinged ?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: *DUH*. remember the kdebase-workspace thing I discussed with scottk? that interferes with the new packages
<DaSkreech> Duh  :)
<Squidy> hi there.. i'm trying to set up dual head with kde 4.2 (my laptop + tv out)... but when I restart X the screen 0 appears ok.. but screen 1 appears a black screen and a X mouse cursor... Can anybody help me?
<wwwwwwww> can anyone help noob?
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: no, because we can't read your mind. you really really got to tell us what the problem *is* :)
<wwwwwwww> lol
<wwwwwwww> need to fix etc/resolv.conf in kppp
<DexterF> (on #debian there would be no :) but invisible sarkasm tags...)
<wwwwwwww> complete noob here
<mefisto__> alarm: the active tab has a little more height. is that what you mean?
<ibeekman> hey anyone know how to get libstdc++ from the repository?
<alarm> mefisto__,  not really , when i go over the tabs they lose their format
<alarm> hmm i will take a snapshot show what i mean
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: wb Guest69065 :D what's wrong about it?
<wwwwwwww> missing
<DexterF> odd. so cat /etc/reolv.conf gives *nothing*?
<DexterF> resolv.conf even
<wwwwwwww> file empty
<DexterF> or rather "file not found"?
<DexterF> kppp means dialup?
<wwwwwwww> yup
<wwwwwwww> cannot dial out
<wwwwwwww> says logging on then nothing
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: my adept crashes everytime i try run it
<wwwwwwww> i get etc/resolv.conf when i open kppp
<wwwwwwww> missing
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: define "i get"
<alarm> here is what i mean: http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipfg2.png
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: hich version of kubuntu?
<wwwwwwww> pop up saying it missing
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: apologies, you would need to run apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras at the command line..
<DaSkreech> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<DaSkreech> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<alarm> i just installed kde4 , and firefox 3, the only thing i could think of is the lack of video drivers , but its the only app that looks like this
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: that is resolved but now my adept doesnt launch anymore
<ibeekman> so using synaptec I can find libstdc++, and the program i am installing requires libstdc++.so.5 which means i need libstdc++-dev5 right?
<DaSkreech> DexterF: how is it going now?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: not good
<DaSkreech> how bad?
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: what happens if you run kdesudo adept-manager at the command line?
<alarm> mefisto__,  any idea ?
<bazhang> wwwwwwww, this is ubuntu, or ubuntu-based
<DexterF> DaSkreech: baad. fscked up dependencies due to that plasms config thingy I treid earlier.
<DaSkreech> remove that and try again ?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: PLS EPLAIN HOW I CAN DO THAT
<DaSkreech> alarm: install qt-gtk-engine ?
<khalidmian> sorry about the cap
<alarm> hmmm no i havent
<alarm> let me do it.
<DexterF> DaSkreech: hmm, wait...
<DexterF> seems its thru now...
<DexterF> wtf is apport-qt? keeps bugging me about root privs
<bazhang> wwwwwwww, this is ubuntu, or ubuntu-based eg mint
<tbr281> signing key wont implement when adding the kubuntu experimental repository
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: kdesudo adept-manager command not found
<DexterF> bazhang: why you keep telling him?
<mefisto__> alarm: well mine doesn't look like that. are you using any themes? or just the default?
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: damn, they changed iot to just be adept, no need for the -manager...
<wwwwwwww> bazhang kppp is kde dial up tool
<alarm> mefisto__,  default, just installed the system
<wwwwwwww> resolv.conf is missing, i need to know how to fix
<bazhang> wwwwwwww, yes I am aware of that, I was asking of the version of kubuntu you were running; kubuntu or kubuntu-based
<wwwwwwww> mint 5 dvd installed
<DexterF> DaSkreech: works. mmh. *much* nicer.
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: mint5 is out in kde edition now?
<alarm> DaSkreech, gtk engine is installed from what i  see
<wwwwwwww> i have same problem on kubuntu
<wwwwwwww> mint 6 is latest
<DexterF> wwwwwwww: sounds a bit to me as if your ISP prvides you with weird dns entreis. but only a wild guess.
<wwwwwwww> dexter no
<alarm> but there is also gtk for kde4
<wwwwwwww> no problems kanotix live
<bazhang> wwwwwwww, no telling how mint does it; mint is not supported here
<mefisto__> alarm: if the qt-gtk-engine package doesn't fix it, you could try this theme as a quick fix maybe: http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<Pricey> !mint | wwwwwwww
<ubottu> wwwwwwww: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Pricey> !-mint
<ubottu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<Pricey> !no mintsupport is <alias> derivatives
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<alarm> well i will install first the nvidia drivers, hope it has to do with it
<wwwwwwww> I havce same problem kubuntu
<DexterF> fsck me!! what type of xorg.conf is that?! how am I supposed to mess with it?
<wwwwwwww> live kubuntu kde4 oxygen has same problem, etc/resolv.conf missing
<wwwwwwww> in kppp
<anom01y> how do I upgrade the kernel ?
<anom01y> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<anom01y> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alarm> is kde4.2 on experimental ? risky to use ?
<wwwwwwww> seems noone knows how to fix this resolv.conf
<cbwcjw> alarm: if your mildly experienced with linux its worth it.
<alarm> depends what u mean with experience
<cbwcjw> alarm: can you use the terminal O.K.?
<alarm> sure , i am kind of familiar with it :)
<alarm> thank got to debian ;)
<cbwcjw> alarm: then Id say its worth it. you have ubuntu (or a variant) 8.10?
<alarm> kubuntu 8.10
<cbwcjw> alarm: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 follow the instructions, PM me with any questions
<alarm> ok give me a second
<alarm> to see also the difference with kde 4.1
<ibeekman> hey I am running a freshly installed kubuntu 8.10 and was wondering how to determine the kernel version and glibc
<alarm> whats new that makes 4.2 worth ?
<geraldo> alguem fala português?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cbwcjw> alarm: Less bugs, nicer interface
<alarm> the screenshots show it the same
<alarm> and a weird question, how can kubuntu have 4.2 and in kde.org have as latest 4.1
<mefisto__> alarm: lots of bugs fixed, lots of new config options, faster, more stable
<messeup> hi all. got some eee pc i need to install arrays kernel on to get wifi working.. how can i grab the files manualy from a browser? only got wifi internret and need to use win atm :(
<alarm> okie then , you convinced me :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: how are you?
<mefisto__> alarm: there is a demo video on kde.org that shows you
<messeup> i mean i cant fink the repo at array.org in my browser
<bazhang> messeup, eeebuntu has it already in, you can dl the iso
<geraldo> falou galera... to vazando... valeu...
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: hey, just helping people move up to 4.2
<gorgonizer> good on ya!!  best place to be ;)
<messeup> omg.. already did a fresh interpid install
<cbwcjw> !pt | geraldo
<ubottu> geraldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ibeekman> yo any body have a sec to answer my question about glibc
<DaSkreech> ibeekman: uname -a
<geraldo> by people
<ibeekman> right so that gets me the kernel version right
<ibeekman> but what about glibc
<DaSkreech> ibeekman: and apt-cache policy glibc
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: still no new updates :(
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: i take that back, theres some X stuff from the PPA
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I had some earlier, some libxine and xoserver updates :)
<ibeekman> DaSkreech: it didn't work: http://tinypaste.com/3600b
<alarm> for kde4.2 i have to check also "Unsupported updates" in the adept software source ?
<kendrick> if someone wants to install KDE 4.2 on a GNOME Ubuntu system, what package do they install (after adding the 4.2 repo to their Ubuntu 8.10 packages list)?
<cbwcjw> alarm: just open konsole and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kendrick> "kubuntu-desktop" or somesuch? will that suffice?
<gorgonizer> ibeekman: I think it will be apt-cache policy glibc-2.7-1
<DaSkreech> !findglibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, glibc-source
<cbwcjw> kendrick you do that to, except yea, run kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, glibc-source
<kendrick> _run_ kubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> ibeekman: apt-cache policy libc6
<cbwcjw> kendrick: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<messeup> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<messeup> !eeeubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeeubuntu
<DaSkreech> kendrick: kubuntu-desktop
<cbwcjw> kendrick: I went from ubuntu to kde 4.2 as wel.
<kendrick> cool ok
<kendrick> i was already running 4.1.2 on my Ubuntu Dell laptop, but someone else in my LUG wants to try :)
<PSiL0> !eeebuntu | messeup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<PSiL0> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kendrick> huh
<jordo2323> I recently updated my system and now my sound doesn't work. I have rebooted twice and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas?
<kendrick> odd.  i fire up krunner. i type "kons[enter]" and a Konsole appears
<jordo2323> Or how do I test?
<kendrick> but then, even though the Konsole appeared, i get an error from Krunning saying it can't find /usr/bin/konsole
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: I found what causes that issue that we had
<kendrick> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole'. ???
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: what was it?
<gorgonizer> kendrick: I get a similar error, but the app always loads, so I ignore the error..
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: Dbus isnt giving it the correct permissions. Let me get the bug report
<kendrick> well, the error is irritating :)
<kendrick> oh great
<kendrick> and now it's stuck on my screen, and i cannot close it.  and it's preventing me from bringing up krunner.
<mefisto__> it's as if the error reporting is quicker than the program launching
 * kendrick kills
<alarm> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release a public key is needed for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<kendrick> krunner's dead :(
<DaSkreech> kendrick: You have a konsole type krunner
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: cool, thanx
<kendrick> yeah i brought it back
<DaSkreech> Then konsole will crash and you can use the krunner to open a konsole which will cause krunner to crash...
<kendrick> i didn't get it the FIRST time i laucnhed a konsole
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: actually, i kind of forgot my query..  was it regarding plasmoids crashing?
<kendrick> i vaguely remember this issue with KDE 4.0?
<thinkgnu_>  i installed kubuntu 8.10 , i got some updated package from someone who updated it's kubuntu 8.10 , now how can i use those updates in my computer?
<alarm> ok installing... lets see what happens
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: No, it was kdesudo dolphin not working
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165268
<messeup> is eeebuntu the same as easypeasy??
<faileas> what is easypeasy?
<thinkgnu_> if i copy theme too /var/cache/apt , should it works ?
<messeup> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<cbwcjw> messeup: another name for a distrobution of ubuntu for the ausus eepc
<thinkgnu_> them*
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: ahh, cool cool.. thanx
<alarm> in case something goes wrong with the kde.4.2 installation , can i downgrade again ?
<messeup> cbwcjw great . thanks
<cbwcjw> alarm: Is your install working out?
<alarm> yes just finished
<alarm> need to reboot
<ibeekman> DaSkreech: thanks
<alarm> thats why i am asking to know how to react in case something goes wrong
<alarm> ok i risk it
<earle> :)
<earle> good luck
<ibeekman> DaSkreech: so thats the version of glibc?  it looks like mine is 2.8.  If the compiler I am installing wants glibc2.3-6 with kernel version 2.6 will I be ok with 2.8?
<ibeekman> (I code in Fortran btw,  and am a windows convert which is why i don't know this kind of stuff)
<DaSkreech> 2.3 ?
<DaSkreech> I guess that should work
<futuresoon> anybody successfully rotating cube on kubuntu 4.2?
<earle> Hm. Is there a way to move windows between desktops without involving the window menu?
<earle> futuresoon: yep
<futuresoon> earle: do you zoom in and out and have plasma running and some plasmoids?
<earle> futuresoon: I can do all of that, yes
<alarm> cbwcjw,  for some strange reason i still have kde4.1....
<earle> Hey, crazy. My desktop cashew has vanished.
<futuresoon> earle: you don't just mean the orthogonal view where you can ctrl-alt-left or right to switch desktops---you mean actually dragging holding viewing rotating the cube huh?
<alarm> thats what i've seen when kde was loading
<earle> futuresoon: yep
<alarm> how can i check kdes version ?
<cbwcjw> alarm: Run it again, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<futuresoon> alarm: open konquerer and look for about
<alarm> version 4.1.3
<alarm> cbwcjw,  thats what i did, it downloaded like 60-80 new files and told me that i need to restart
<alarm> let me try again
<cbwcjw> alarm: Alrighty. Afterwards, do what futuresoon said.
<alarm> i did. it says 4.1.3
<ibeekman> DaSkreech: it looks like I have glibc2.8 from what you told me to do above:
<alarm> strange, new packages are being installed again
<ibeekman> DaSkreech: http://tinypaste.com/64b8a
<cbwcjw> alarm: Run this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khalidmian> how can i rebuilt my adept xapien index
<alarm> ok i wait till they are being downloaded, in the meanwhile what i've noticed with kde3.5 and 4.1 now on my laptop. when kubuntu is load(stage with the progress bar), OR when kde is loading, the system stops. as i do not see any activity
<earle> Aha! Active Desktop Borders, that's what I wanted.
<alarm> it goes on again and boots when i press enter
<earle> Aw, it doesn't trigger the cube, though.
<alarm> unfortunatelly i dont know at which points it freezes and waits for a key to be pressed to go on
<earle> I'll file a bug...
<ibeekman> oh well i guess I'll continue the install and hold my breath
<kendrick> ugh
<cbwcjw> earle: Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects -> General. Make sure BEFORE you file a bug that effect for dekstop switching is on Desktop Cube
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: damn, more kernel upgrades :(
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Figures
<earle> cbwcjw: ooh. Thanks for correcting me before I made even more of an ass of myself.
<cbwcjw> So Konversation > xchat
<thief`> could i ask why kubuntu is better than gnome ubuntu?  is there much diff?
<cbwcjw> earle: Just wanted to make sure :) Im holding off on bugs, im just making a list.
<khalidmian_> got dc sorry i need help in trying to figure out whay adept doesnt show results for any search i put
<earle> cbwcjw: Ah, no wonder I didn't see it - the Screen Edges tab directed me to Window Behavior. I think maybe the bug here is that Window Behavior doesn't mention where *this* option is.
<cbwcjw> thief: You have acsess to all the same programs from the downloads and repositories, but it uses a completley different desktop environment. Currentlly, ubuntu is more stable.
<khalidmian> i need help in trying to figure out whay adept doesnt show results for any search i put
<alarm> cbwcjw,  one serious question, why is mysql server installed ?
<cbwcjw> earle: sometimes the settings manager takes getting used to
<futuresoon> khalidmian: apt-cache search some-package-name <-- that help?
<futuresoon> cbwcjw: you guys talking about the compiz config settings manager?
<gorgonizer> alarm: mysql-server is used by akondi, if I remember correctly..
<khalidmian> futuresoon i want to rebuild xapien index
<futuresoon> khalidmian: sorry i don't use xapien
<cbwcjw> futuresoon: No.
<alarm> ok, has to be removed in the future, useless resources i guess
<earle> futuresoon: KDE's.
<khalidmian> or renew /rebuilt my adept index
<futuresoon> now i just switched to "use desktop cube" and i was really thinking that would fix my problem but nope
<gorgonizer> alarm: akondi is one of the new technological backends used in KDE 4, which needs mysql server at the moment..
<cbwcjw> alarm: Just remove with adept or synaptic
<cbwcjw> But keep it for that reason*
<futuresoon> so i have it set in 1) kde's settings manager and 2) compiz-config-settings manager and still no joy
<alarm> gorgonizer, i would say new technological backend in 4.2 as 4.1 worked without any sql server
<khalidmian> back to reinstalling shitty kubuntu
<alarm> ok, installed , lets see what went wrong and what ok
<stdin> !language > khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian, please see my private message
<gorgonizer> alarm: I would agree, but I believe that akondi has come some way since 4.1, and now needs the database..
<earle> futuresoon: Compiz isn't currently working in 4.2. You can use kwin's builtin effects - Desktop settings in System Settings.
<faileas> khalidmian: if you don't like it, why install it ?
<faileas> there's other DEs yanno
<alarm> if you dont see me within a few mins, it seems that i am fighting with console :)
<futuresoon> earle: oh awesome, thanks
<DaSkreech> alarm: Still on KDE 4.1 ?
<alarm> now upgrading
<DaSkreech> earle: Without using the Kmenu ?
<alarm> if you will let me restart :P
<earle> futuresoon: this is where I was at yesterday :)
<DaSkreech> thief`: It's better if you like it
<earle> DaSkreech: oh, did you mean the per-desktop thing? If so, I found the screen edges settings.
<BadHorsie> Hi, I copied one item from the main menu to the desktop, altered its description and is removed from the menu where it was, any ideas why this happens and how to restore it?
<futuresoon> earle: so tell me the future---do i feel good tomorrow? lol
<DaSkreech> earle: I was about to say I use alt+F3 but you can also drag and drop windows on the desktop pager
<earle> futuresoon: after a bit of fiddling around, you find yourself quite happy and comfortable ;)
<cbwcjw> I love 4.2 personally.
<earle> DaSkreech: Right - I turned on Active Desktop Borders for window-dragging loveliness
<zicada> i think ive gotten firefox to look pretty damn good on KDE4.2 now
<zicada> http://zic.darktech.org/zicada/firefox_fonts.png
<zicada> finally got the fonts to be fairly identical too
<earle> eww gnome :P
<DaSkreech> earle: ok that's pretty but sloooow :)
<zicada> well, gotta have firefox
<zicada> nothing beats it
<BadHorsie> haha, i was watching Her Morning Elegance yesterday zicada
<earle> DaSkreech: you can set the speed to fast, very fast or even "instant"
<cbwcjw> zicada: thats awesome.
<DaSkreech> earle: Sloooooooooooow
<zicada> thread here with info: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<cbwcjw> I like konquerer, but I wish it had some flash support eh? and thanks zicada, i was about to type in the URL in the picture ahaha
<earle> DaSkreech: eh? turn the delay off then
<DaSkreech> earle: involves mouse. Slooooooow :)
<zicada> yeah konqueror is decent, but the flash stuff is driving me crazy
 * DaSkreech is a keyboard elitist
<gorgonizer> tend to use firefox, then opera, then konqueror, then IE (for giggles)
<zicada> and it doesnt work with fckeditor for some reason
<earle> DaSkreech: get a better keyboard
<DaSkreech> hi alarm
<DaSkreech> earle: yeah :-(
<alarm> ok , kde4.2 installed, impressed of the taskbar !!! although the colour has to change :P
<earle> for example, my keyboard, which has a pointing stick :)
<anom01y> is it worth upgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 ??
<thief`> so k and g are basically the same?  is one better? i know looks don't mean much... but what do ya think?
<earle> thinkpad ftw
<alarm> and btw, what is akonadi ? something needed ?
<gorgonizer> alarm: http://pim.kde.org/akonadi/
<DaSkreech> alarm: not if you don't use mail or contacts
<earle> haha what: dragging a window between desktops only goes between the two non-empty desktops on my cube
<alarm> okie
<DaSkreech> thief`: Gnome's way of thinking is to give the user as few choices as possible KDE is to give the user as many as is reasonable
<alarm> i suppose the blue colour cannot change right (of the taskbar)
<earle> oh, no it isn't I see
<BadHorsie> so, is kubuntu supposed to delete the source item from a shortcut once i alter the "Description" property from the icon menu on the child copy?
<mefisto__> alarm: but the new kmail/calendar/contacts pim stuff is pretty nice in kde 4.2
<earle> because the pager in in 2x2 mode. hmm.
<DaSkreech> alarm: Right click the desktop -> Appearance settings -> choose a theme
 * earle fixies
<earle> aww yeah, that's pretty slick
<alarm> never used kmail/calender/contacts . thunderbird was always enough for me
<alarm> so i suppose akonadi could leave :)
<earle> talking of blue colors! I never saw a blue shadow before :)
 * earle would like to change that.
<mefisto__> alarm: me too, but I think kmail is better than thunderbird now
<gorgonizer> I am quite impressed with the new kmail..
<DaSkreech> alarm: Give Kmail a try at least
<DaSkreech> They did a lot of work on it
<gorgonizer> though I used the previous version on KDE 3.5..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I am too. also, is there a way to get flash to work in konquerer thats pretty simple?
<mefisto__> alarm: and the blue taskbar, you can go to desktop settings and install new themes to change the taskbar colours
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: let me have a look ;)
<alarm> DaSkreech,  i will, as for the themes, there is only oxygen to choose, i suppose i got to install some manualy to change the taskbar
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Should be quite a lot actaully
<alarm> DaSkreech,  yeap , just noticed also
<DaSkreech> in anycase click new theme and you should have some more
<earle> zicada: ha ha, I spot a /b/tard :)
<alarm> yeap thats it
<BadHorsie> wow, I got the icon back miraculously, I changed once again from the icon on the desktop, changed in the general from "ooo-calc" to "oo-calc" and my Spreadsheet icon is back in my menu
<BadHorsie> this makes no sense.
<cbwcjw> zicada: How did you fix your GTK tabs?
<earle> oh boy oh boy
 * earle finds the new pager autohide option
<earle> *panel even
<cbwcjw> earle: Giant pager with 4 desktops?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: can you not watch any flash videos in konqueror?
<earle> cbwcjw: ha, no, just a typo on my part
<cbwcjw> earle: haha
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Yea. Im using the adobe flash plugin from adobe.com
<earle> and resizable (height) panels too... it's like KDE 3.5 came back in style!
<cbwcjw> earle: I love it :D
<earle> Hmm, I need to swap my cube control keys... I expect left and right to go the other way.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I installed flashplugin-nonfree from the repos, and I am happily watching http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/525-Gears-of-War-2 in konqueor now..
<alarm> nice :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: ahahaha! I saw that. Alright
<alarm> ehm , how much does it cost ? :P
<gorgonizer> £20...
<gorgonizer> per browser..
<alarm> cool, fixed and my desktop, finally some decent desktop back :)
<wers> how do I make fonts of gtk apps look like the ones of kde apps? i think, it has something to do with rendering
<alarm> wers,  system settings
<cbwcjw> wers: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<alarm> appearance -> gtk styles
<PSiL0> wers: after installing some of the gtk-theme packs from the link cbwcjw gave you, appearance->gtkstyles..
<PSiL0> whoops
<PSiL0> :)
<wers> alarm, i'm using my kde fonts in gtk applications but they still don't look the same
<alarm> the key sequence 'del' is ambicious :P
<wers> wait imma look at the link :D
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: If you are out of luck like I was, I would follow all of those steps and install lxappearance
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: It worked for me actaully :D
<PSiL0> wers: the icons are here: http://kims-area.com/?q=node/62
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: it never worked consistantly, using lxappearance, I get to choose the theme and icon pack to use and viola!
<wers> PSiL0, oooh. i set it with lxappearance?
<wers> while on kde4?
<PSiL0> wers: well, I used it only after the folders/icons never showed up.. toolbars and sliders worked with gtk styles
<PSiL0> wers: yeah, works in 4.1.3, 4.1.4, and now 4.2.0
<PSiL0> wers: at least for me ;)
<alarm> so since we use kde4 we need also gtk-qt-engine-kde4 ?
<Guest96307> n
<Guest96307> Olá!
<PSiL0> alarm: I don't have that installed... I installed gtk-qt-engine .. maybe that was my problem.. heh..
<alarm> me neither thats why it looks strange
<PSiL0> wait, I think I removed it when something weird was happening in the gtk styles menu
<PSiL0> anyways, like the commercials, I just set it in lxappearance and forget it
<wers> wow. that's interesting. hehe
<wers> i'm on 4.2
<alarm> wers,  me too
<alarm> :P
 * Tm_T is on 4.3 <3
<PSiL0> still, I installed all of the packages listed in cbwcjw's llink
<PSiL0> also the packages from the kims link I gave you
<MasterEvilAce> I know this is a linux channel.. but it's the only intelligent channel i have in IRC. Is it possible to INSTALL & BOOT windows (Windows 7 specifically) from a secondary hard drive? I can't remember if it's a limitation or not
<wers> if i go back to gnome, will firefox still look okay?
<wastrel> people like linux
<PSiL0> wers: that I don't know.. I am a one-desktop-environment kinda guy, :)
<xevil> wers: it won't look any different
<wers> what is gtk-qt-engine for?
<wers> i have qgtkstyle for gtk apps. i dont know if it's related
<alarm> QtCurve saved me, that was the problem...
<alarm> wers,  what is the problem with firefox ?
<Tortola> hello i need help with the video
<wers> aww. i cant see qtcurve in the theme choices for gtk apps :(
<Tortola> :(
<Tortola> somebody can help me
<gorgonizer> Tortola: what issue are you having?
<zicada> cbwcjw: thats a theme
<alarm> i dont know where that is, did you install gtk2-engines-qtcurve ?
<wers> yep
<wers> brb
<Tortola> the video give little jumps
<Tortola> when i see movies
<Tortola> :(
<PSiL0> Tortola: turn off compositing
<gorgonizer> Tortola: what video playing application are you using?
<zicada> Tortola: ati ?
<Tortola> i have got vlc playr
<Tortola> no, i have got a laptop
<zicada> theres a beta 9.2 version of catalyst that fixes the flickering issue
<zicada> with compositing on
<Squidy> hi.. i'm trying to make a servicemenu for dolphin in kde4.. but it doesn't work...
<zicada> ah, then im at a loss
<Squidy> can anybody help me?
<Tortola> sorry im new in linux
<Squidy> you can see my menu here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111512/
<PSiL0> Tortola: general video settings x11 video output
<Squidy> weird..
<Tortola> a moment i go to see
<gorgonizer> Tortola: do you get the same issue in different player, such as mplayer?
<Tortola> different, mplayer and vlc player
<gorgonizer> so mplayer has no jumps, but vlc does?
<Tortola> both
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: sorry, I was busy. Thanks, flashplugin-nonfree worked. Also, go yahtzee :P
<Tortola> both give little jumps
<Tortola> sorry i cannot find video settings
<Tortola> where is exactly??
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: he is a great game reviewer... always makes me laugh :)
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: flash64 alpha is better though, if you are on x86_64 machine..
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: Oh it doesnt matter to me :) If its not broke, dont fix it.
<PSiL0> cbwcjw: Yeah, nspluginwrapper flash was broke, so I fixed it :)
<cbwcjw> The only issue from going to KDE 4.2 from ubuntu is the GNOME apps and KDE apps being right next to eachother
<cbwcjw> PSiL0: hahaha
<gorgonizer> Tortola: video programs have there own settings, check which video output they are set to use..
<gorgonizer> in VLC, Tools -> Preferences -> Video
<Guest57109> fer
<Tortola> ok ok sorry
<Tortola> jeje
<gorgonizer> mine is set to default for VLC, I think mplayer I have set to X11..
<Guest57109> Alguém do Brazil?
<Guest57109> ??
<Tortola> ok
<gorgonizer> Tortola: I have Xv video output for mplayer..
<Tortola> i have found
<Tortola> i choose x11 video output??
<Tortola> or which?
<zicada> Tortola: do you have desktop effects on ?
<Tortola> no
<Tortola> 3d is dissable
<cbwcjw> !pt | Guest57109
<ubottu> Guest57109: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zicada> ok
<gorgonizer> I would use the XVideo option..
<zicada> ofcourse
<zicada> vlc will allways go for that first tho afaik
<Guest57109> #ubuntu-br
<Tortola> xvideo extension video output? or x11 video output or wich??
<Frederick> folks how do I add a link to my home to a plasma widget?
<gorgonizer> the xvideo extension video output..
<Tortola> thnx u very much really
<Tortola> i go to try
<Tortola> a moment ;)
<Tortola> skip frames, is actived
<Tortola> its ok?
<gorgonizer> Tortola: I have skip frames enabled as well..
<Tortola> ok
<Tortola> i ll try
<cbwcjw> !enter | Tortola
<ubottu> Tortola: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gorgonizer> Tortola: what video hardware is in your laptop?  Is it Intel, or something else?
<Tortola> yes, i think is intel
<alarm> ok good news and bad news
<djsebson> Hi ;]
<Tortola> is shared memory
<cbwcjw> !hi djsebson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi djsebson
<gorgonizer> and how much memory do you have in the laptop?
<cbwcjw> !hi | djsebson
<ubottu> djsebson: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tortola> i have got 2 Gb
<alarm> after i installed kubuntu my vga fan did not reduce its rpm at all (on the laptop), good news after installing nvidia drivers fixed (i hope) , at least i dont hear it anymore
<Tortola> is presario c700
<Tortola> compaq
<alarm> good news, i like the effects that are integrated without needing any other application for that
<Tortola> contine with little jumps
<Tortola> :(
<cbwcjw> alarm: I love kwin :D
<gorgonizer> Tortola: is it possible to set an amount of memory specifically for the video card in the BIOS of your laptop?
<Tortola> i dont know, with windows i hadnt got problem
<wesley__> I wanted to ask is it possible to enter an chat room that normally uses monkeyirc aplet ?
<gorgonizer> you may want to disable that frame skipping option in VLC.. there is a similar option in mplayer, to see if that helps..
<alarm> i was using some 3d effects on kde3.5 , but removed them after a while . i am more into classics, even when using vista i have the classic view turned on :)
<Tortola> ok
<Tortola> i have got kde 4.1
<Tortola> but not 3d
<Tortola> where can i sure if all 3d is disable??
<cbwcjw> alarm: I use XP with full classic view, win98 colors. Twas what i started from
<gorgonizer> hmmm, I am on 4.2 myself... go to System Settings -> Desktop
<cbwcjw> alarm: But I love linux eye candy, makes this crappy laptop impress :)
<alarm> i dont use windows anymore at all :)
<psksms> i dont ;-)
<cbwcjw> alarm: For my gaming, its on my main. But I love this laptop, I use it a lot.
<alarm> cbwcjw,  cedega has the answers
<gorgonizer> Tortola: disable Enable Desktop Effects in System Settings -> Desktop
<alarm> strange... the fan started to work aggresivly again....
<Tortola> is disable
<gorgonizer> I got shot of Windows years ago... I rarely play games anymore.. and the ones I do work in Linux ;)
<gorgonizer> Tortola: do you have many plasmoids/widgets on your desktop/panels?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: being 15, gaming is slightly important :)
<Tortola> i have got plasmoids
<Tortola> but i dont know what is
<Tortola> and never use it
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: as I am approaching 30 at lightspeed, I only really play openttd..
<gorgonizer> oh..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: ahaha!
<alarm> i am also more into backgammon/chess :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: no need for that ;)
<alarm> no 3d needed in there :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I cant even DRIVE yet.
<cbwcjw> alarm: Unless you wanted 3d :)
<Tortola> can i dissable the plasma also?
<Guest28201> are there any good icq clients for kububtu? i tryed kopete and pidgin so far...
<gorgonizer> at least I can drive, and get into the films I want to see at the cinema ;)
<Tortola> cose i dont know for what is
<Tortola> and i dont need it
<alarm> nah, why using more electricity ? :P
<gorgonizer> Tortola: Plasma is the desktop in KDE4, so you need it..
<Tortola> ok jeje
<cbwcjw> Tortola: You sound like you dont speak english primarily. If you need help in another language, there are channels that should support you, if we cant help you with something :)
<Tortola> a detail, when i put in fullscreen, the mouse dissapear, but when give a little jump, the pointer appear other time
<Tortola> jeje, im spanish
<Tortola> yes
<gorgonizer> Tortola: yeah, that happens so the pointer doesn't impede the enjoyment of the film :)
<Tortola> but i can understand
<cbwcjw> Alright :)
<Tortola> no the pointer is not problem, the problem are the jumps
<Tortola> jeje
<gorgonizer> Tortola: your problem may be memory related.. do you know how large your swap partition is?
<gorgonizer> sorry if my response are slow, making a rollie and watching Time Team as well ;)
<alarm> can someone please send me the kde4.1 default  wallpaper
<Tortola> no i dont know
<Tortola> how i can?
<Tortola> a moment
<Tortola> maybe
<Tortola> a secndo
<gorgonizer> from the command line, use the free command...
<gorgonizer> or, better yet, free -m
<talonstriker> hey guys, quick question about kopete... when you get a notification (when msg is sent to you), do the "ignore" and the other button work?
<zicada> say, anyone else have a problem with kde4.2 now where the menu doesnt update when you install a new app ? Have to actually log out and back in
<zicada> it worked in 4.2RC
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I really wish chatrooms in kopete worked, then I would actually use it :(
<Tortola> i have got 4.8 Gb de swaap
<Tortola> and all free
<gorgonizer> Tortola: how much normal memory?
<cbwcjw> 4.8 GB = Giant swap :D
<Tortola> 2 Gb and 1.3 used
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I think group chats work for MSN/WLM, not used any of the other account types, so cannot comment..
<Tortola> i dont know in what
<Tortola> cose i have got nothing openned
<gorgonizer> Tortola: oh, so looking less like a memory issue then.. did you try disabling the skip frames option in VLC?
<Tortola> yes is disable
<gorgonizer> is it a hi-def video, or a DVD, or an avi file that you are trying to play?
<gorgonizer> can I ask, does anyone use hellanzb, and if so, does anyone know if it is possible to get it to use knotify, rather than libnotify?
<axiom> I'm in apt-get limbo.  apt-get -f install dies on a "broken pipe".  sudo dpkg --configure -a fails with errors.  Advice?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6495255
<Tortola> i ll try look in  the bios
<Tortola> thnx u just come back
<gorgonizer> axiom: do sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.2-0ubuntu3~intrepid2_all.deb
<ninix> hi
<cbwcjw> !hi | ninix
<ubottu> ninix: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<axiom> gorgonizer: You are awesome.  I am back in business.  Thanks!
<gorgonizer> axiom: no problem, had to do that myself..
<ninix> i'm trying to upgrade to kde 4.2.... it's worked the first time... but this time... there is only some packages 4:4.2 that are installed
<ninix> any hint ?
<wers> i'm trying to integrate the look of gtk apps with my kde 4.2 desktop. the theme is saved by qt curve but how do I make the fonts look exactly like the ones in my kde apps? :)
<gorgonizer> ninix: are you upgrading via command line, or in adept?
<cbwcjw> Some guy here earlier did that wers, one second
<ninix> i see a list of packages when i type `apt-get upgrade`, it said "The following packages have been kept back"
<ninix> gorgonizer: console
<wers> i also asked for the same thing earlier but i just got answers for the themes cbwcjw
<gorgonizer> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cbwcjw> wers: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<cbwcjw> That should help
<ninix> gorgonizer: dist-upgrade ? ...
<wers> yeah. but that doesnt say about the fonts
<cbwcjw> Hm, im not sure :(
<gorgonizer> ninix: yeah, it is a more complete upgrade option..
<gorgonizer> ninix: I just run that full command whenever I try to do an upgrade..
<gorgonizer> I take it no-one uses hellanzb then?
<Tortola> im here other time
<Tortola> my video memory is 384 megas
<Tortola> but i can change nothing
<gorgonizer> Tortola: that should be enough I would imagine, as you aren't using 3d effects..
<Tortola> no no
<Tortola> there is a menu or something where appear the 3d effects?
<Tortola> no desktop
<Tortola> effect
<Tortola> desktop effects is disable
<ninix> gorgonizer: seems to work thx
<gorgonizer> to my mind, 3d effects = desktop effects.. so Iam at a loss to explain the video issue you are having..
<Tortola> but there is other menu where i can choose the 3d effects, if i had activated?
<Tortola> ok, other thing
<Tortola> memory copy moduel
<Tortola> module
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: This is the error I get when trying to be invited to a chat: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/784/screenshotyj6.jpg
<Tortola> in vlc player
<Tortola> is for something?
<`n> how do i use "Window Extra" under "Special Window Settings..." ??
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: which client is that, with what theme?  It seems a bit Vista to me ;)
<wers> what emerald theme works well with oxygen?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Hes inviting me with pidgin (on his vista box, I said I was one of the only linux users here) but the same issue happens with AIM
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: kopete cant do AIM chats, and thats what I need the most. Its quite disapointing
<Tortola> in vlc i can choose between 3d now, mmx, mmx ext y libc
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: Kopete does have an AIM option, but as I don't have an AIM account, I have never checked it out..
<gorgonizer> so it might not work..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Yea, it doesnt support AIM chatrooms
<Dr_willis> Yahoo and those other ompanies Like to break the 3rd party clients every so often also.
<gorgonizer> Tortola: those options depend on your CPU, in konsole run cat /proc/cpuinfo.. it will list which options your CPU supports..
<Dr_willis> I recall the aim 'chat rooms'  breaking  stuff a few months ago that took ages to get going again.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: ahh, that is not something I know of, so a shrug of shoulders from me ;)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Oh well
<Dr_willis> Wife used to hang in them all the time. They keep adding 'features' and 'anti-bot' stuff  and other things. :)
<cbwcjw> Dr_willis: This is a small chat with some of my freinds that we do every night with homework and things.
<cbwcjw> Dr_willis: Not the big mainstream chats.
<Dr_willis> I would try the latest versions of the various chat rooms.
<Dr_willis> err chat programs
<Dr_willis> or the AIM web interface.
<cbwcjw> Dr_willis: I know, i use pidgin. I wish kopete would support it. Anyways...
<Dr_willis> Well testing out the Default kde 4.2 setup now.. :)  what fun..
<cbwcjw> I love it.
<Dr_willis> and first thing i notice... How in the world do you set that clock to #*&!&!&^@&@ 12 hr format. :)
<Dr_willis> Cant they understand people would love a simple 'check box' to just allow that one clock to be 12 hr format. :)
<gorgonizer> I am very impressed.. especially the improvement from the Betas through to the final release..
<stdin> Dr_willis: same was as in 4.1 and 4.0
<Dr_willis> I gave up on 4.0 and 4.1 basically. :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Time & Dates
<Dr_willis> figured id try 4.2
<gorgonizer> Right, time for me to go to bed methinks.. good night all!   Happy Linuxing :)
<Dr_willis> golly and i STILL have to restart the panel clock to get it to 12 hr format.. how..annoying. :)
<Dr_willis> Yes its a trivial thing.. but really  I just whant that ONE panel clock to be 12 hr format. :) not the whole system date/time to be 12 hjr format
<Dr_willis> dident the 3.5 clock settings/menus have a link to that 'Time and Date' Control panel area?
<Dr_willis> time to play with all the new widgits. :)
<Dr_willis> from what ir ead in the release notes.. google dektop widgets can work. anyone tried them yet?
<mroc> i have a very silly question...how do i add an irc account in kopete?  there doesn't seem to be an irc option in the add account list.
<cbwcjw> mroc: I dont know how to do it, so its not TOO silly :D
<mroc> cbwcjw: haha, ok.  well, i feel better about it.  but it does support irc, right?  or do i need an additional plugin?
 * Dr_willis tries to figure out what this ;internal extender conatiner' does. :)
<cbwcjw> mroc: idk, I juse use konversation :) Its a pretty slick client
<Dr_willis> I dont see where Kopete does do irc any more either....
<Dr_willis> it used to be i think where you added aim/yahoo/msn/whatever accounts.. it had an IRC one also
<zicada> irssi for irc
<cbwcjw> zicada: ahahah!
<mroc> cbwcjw: ok.  well, thanks for the answers.  i guess i'll keep searching, see what i can find.
<zicada> what
<stdin> Dr_willis: it was removed because it was broken and no one was maintaining it
<stdin> (and no one wanted to rewrite it for KDE 4)
<zicada> irssi is made of pure win
<Dr_willis> irssin in a embeded window. :)
<cbwcjw> zicada: irssi is hilarious, bare-bones. Anyways, somebody earlier, wers, was asking how to fix his GTK fonts so they integrate better
<mroc> stdin: ah.  ok.  well then i won't keep searching.  thanks.
<zicada> send them to that forum post
<alarm> when wanting to remove mysql , it wants to remove almost automatically everything . like konsole, adept, kdesudo , akregator , amarok, kdm etc
<alarm> why is that ? since when kdm depends on mysql ? that means i dont have any other choice than leaving mysql installed ?
<cbwcjw> zicada: I did, but he didnt seem to find what he was looking for
<cbwcjw> alarm: probably. I would just keep mysql
<Dr_willis> how are you  trying to remove the thing? adept? ysnaptic? aptitude?
<alarm> Dr_willis,  adept
<Dr_willis> try from terminal with 'apt-get remove' perhaps.
<alarm> it also wants to remove kdebase-data :P
<alarm> i hope i will be warned before they will be removed :)
<stdin> alarm: akonadi-kde needs it
<alarm> stdin,  yes i figured that out. i dont need akonadi
<alarm> but i surely need kdm , kde, etc without mysql :)
<Dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 110 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr_willis> wants to remove 110 addational items here.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> alarm: only kmail needs it, nothing else
<alarm> stdin,  tell that adept
<alarm> Dr_willis,  agrees with me
<alarm> :)
<alarm> synaptic though seems to work better...
<alarm> but doesnt remove dependencies
<mroc> when i click on the volume icon, the slider that comes up is called "pcm."  it appears to have no effect on volume.  the channels "front" and "master" actually change volume....so how do i change the left-click function from "pcm" to something useful?
<stdin> alarm: http://imagebin.ca/view/Dt4cG0DI.html
<alarm> stdin,  would i have any reason to lie to you ?
<stdin> alarm: not saying you are, I'm just saying I can't reproduce the problem
<alarm> Dr_willis,  when trying to remove mysql what happens ?
<alarm> doesnt matter i will remove it from synaptic
<wers> i cant install compiz-kde. it says broken packages. any idea how to fix it?
<jimmy51_home> does wireless work in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis>  sudo apt-get remove mysql-common  -> tries to remove 110 items.
<Dr_willis> most of which seesm to be KDE related
<jimmy51_home> i've installed 8.10 on an older laptop and tried 3 different PCMCIA cards.  two are detected as wlan0, one sees the network but never ever connects
<Dr_willis> Hmm - History - Up arrow - is not working any mor ein my terminals... oddd
<Dr_willis> BRB
<alarm> yes common is depending on many other packages. i knew that , but i get the same result with server as well
<alarm> anyway, fixed
<jimmy51_home> anyone here use wireless on a laptop with kubuntu 8.10?
<jimmy51_home> if so... what did it take to get it to connect?
<alarm> jimmy51_home,  i do
<alarm> jimmy51_home,  nothing was done automatically :P
<alarm> all i had to do was to choose my network , add the key and connect on it. although i cant find out how to autoconnect when loging into kde
<Dr_willis> that was weird.
<alarm> what?
<jimmy51_home> alarm: you never had problems connecting?  i get wlan0, configure the connection, but the gear spins and times out
<Dr_willis> up arrow key just 'beeped' at me in  the terminals in KDE 4.2
<Dr_willis> xchat/Konsole/Terminator. all just beeped. :)
<alarm> i honestly do not have any clue...
<alarm> low signal, wrong key ?
<Dr_willis> logged out and back into LXDE now its working
<Dr_willis> noticed X is now on alt-0ctrl-F9 also
<jimmy51_home> that's another weird part... when i run xfce instead of kde, the network manager only lets me choose WEP
<jimmy51_home> when it's WPA
<Dr_willis> I think im going to end up waiting for KDE 4.3 :)
<alarm> hehehe
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: to make KDM my default do I just re-install it?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigre kdm
<alarm> i waited 1 year on debian for kde4 :P
<alarm> its still on experimental :P
<jimmy51_home> i'm liking kde 4
<jimmy51_home> well, 4.1 i guess
<khalidmian> what were the repos for the google gadgets again under kubuntu?
<jimmy51_home> haven't tried 4.2.  it's awesome on my PC.  my old laptop sure isn't happy with wireless though
<alarm> jimmy51_home,  i also installed kubuntu today with kde4.1 , kde4.2 is much better
<Dr_willis> bye all....
<NotSure> can someone tell me if it is worth upgrading to kde 4.2
<alarm> NotSure,  BeSure
<alarm> it is from what i noticed in a few hours
<jimmy51_home> oooh, burn notice is on.  wireless play later :)
<khalidmian> NotSure: if u want more plasma gadgets sure whynot
<NotSure> is the taskbar configurable?  I dont like the 4.1 not as much configurable 3.5
<alarm> well i also liked 3.5 a lot, got used to the 3.x versions
<wers> omg. lxappearance pwns in customizing gtk apps running on kde :D
<NotSure> kde 3.5 is Awsome....   but I like the bells and whistles like the plasma desktop
<wers> i just need an app to customize font rendering
<NotSure> I just hate the kde 4.1 taskbar... it isnt fully configurable.  I cant move things where I want and all
<NotSure> does anyone know if 4.2 taskbar is fully configurable?
<cbwcjw> Yea, you can do a lot more
<Zorix> i hate how you cant disable the tooltips on kde 4.2 when you hover over things
<alarm> its ok, u can customize it
<NotSure> alarm Im trying to be sure
<alarm> i am telling you wont regret it
<alarm> has a clean look
<cbwcjw> NotSure: You have a LOT more options, you can change almost everything now.
<NotSure> so I can move things where I want??  I dont like the 4.1 where they allocate certain spaces only
<NotSure> cool
<cbwcjw> NotSure: Yep
<alarm> yes u can
<NotSure> thx.. Ill try it..
<NotSure> how to upgrade to 4.2
<cbwcjw> NotSure: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<NotSure> thx
<cbwcjw> NotSure: Remember, you need to have intrepid ibex (8.10)
<NotSure> i understand that amarok doesnt work in 4.2     Is this correct
<NotSure> i do
<alarm> whats that?
<alarm> intrepid ibex (8.10)
<cbwcjw> Alright, and it works for me
<NotSure>  i understand that amarok doesnt work in 4.2    what version amarok are u using\
<Syndrome> How do I move my panel?
<astromme> Amarok is working for me in Jaunty and 4.2.....
<NotSure> Jaunty???   Im using intrepid
<astromme> Syndrome: click the cashew and them click the "move" button. If you have no move button click anywhere on the panel config that appears above the panel when you click the cashew
<cbwcjw> Amarok is working for me in intrepid and 4.2
<EtFb> I tried Kubuntu Intrepid for about three days, and gave up on it.  I'll give Jaunty a go when it's out, but KDE4.1 is pretty dreadful.  And if they don't even have Amarok working in 4.2 but they're still releasing it (presumably because, you know, nobody really listens to music any more) then I have no faith in the devs any more...
<astromme> Syndrome: click + drag
<Syndrome> It doesn't move it
<cbwcjw> EtFb: 4.2 is out, and Amarok works.
<KDesk> Anybody knows a front end for amule gui in qt?
<PSiL0> *yawn* http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009
<astromme> EtFb: I'm definitely using Amarok in my 4.2. And I agree, _kubuntu_'s packages for 4.1 aren't the best. But they are improving with 4.2
<EtFb> cbwcjw: That's good, at least.  But so much else was broken in 4.1, they've lost a lot of ground.
<PSiL0> ^^plasmoid to hide the cashew
<EtFb> Not going to do a Linus and defect to Gnome, but I'm less eager to upgrade than I have been before.
<astromme> Syndrome: Are you clicking the cashew on the panel?
<NotSure> EtFb  funny, I love the intrepid distro.. Its the 4.1 taskbar I hate.. Not as configurable as the kde 3.5
<cbwcjw> EtFb: 4.2 makes up for it.
<EtFb> NotSure: A lot of my problems came from using an Acer Aspire notebook.  Warning: don't ever use, buy or even walk near Acers...
<EtFb> cbwcjw: Ah well.  Maybe 4.1 was the Windows Vista of the Linux world, and 4.2 will be the Windows 7, ie a bug fix that finally works.
<NotSure> yea I agree,,, That goes for there monitors.. I sent one back 4!!! times     Finally they agreed to replace with dif model
<NotSure> ill try it.. Thanks all..
<cbwcjw> EtFb: Im not sure, but KDE has my respect back
<astromme> Hmm, I've had 4 great working acer monitors. The laptop I had was terrible.
<EtFb> Can you edit the menu in 4.2?  And what about global keyboard shortcuts, eg setting so that Windows+F starts Firefox, for example.
<cbwcjw> EtFb: Yes
<Syndrome> So any other way to move the panel other than just dragging it?
<EtFb> astromme: They seem to do OK with monitors, but then their monitors division spun off to form BenQ, and they do laptops too without all the crap.
<astromme> Syndrome: Just dragging it. Is it not working for you?
<EtFb> cbwcjw: Yes to both?  Cos not being able to press Win+X for Emacs, Win+T for Terminal, etc, really messed with my muscle memory.
<Syndrome> Nope, it isn't
<astromme> Syndrome: You click the cashew and then click+drag on the bar that appears, not on the panel itself.
<Syndrome> Oh, lol
<Syndrome> That worked
<Syndrome> Thanks
<astromme> Syndrome: Yeah, I know, not the easiest to find. It's much improved in 4.2 with a big button that says "move" when you click the config cashew
<Syndrome> First time with linux.. so I'm completely clueless
<astromme> No problem
<Syndrome> I can't get it to connect to my wireless network either
<Syndrome> But I think that might because of what my wep key is set to
<astromme> Syndrome: I also had problems with knetworkmanager in 8.10. I ended up installing the gnome network manager (and ran it with nm-applet)
<cbwcjw> EtFb: Yea, yes to both. I must be off, adios
<EtFb> I got the knetworkmanager working with a WPA-PSK connection with no worries in two different places, on the abovementioned Acer.  So that's not universally bad at least.
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Kubuntu Syndrome
<Syndrome> Thanks
<Syndrome> Now if I can keep it
<Syndrome> I was using win7 but it didn't work out for me
<EtFb> Syndrome: Was it the picture of Adolf Hitler that annoyed you?  (http://xkcd.com/528/)
<Syndrome> I can't say cause I can't look at that link
<Syndrome> lol
<cowboyfeng4567> has anybody gotten simon listens to work?
<cowboyfeng4567> I am having trouble figuring out how to connect to a mysql database
<cowboyfeng4567> By the way if there is any devs in here cheers I am loving kubuntu
<Syndrome> Nothing works.. :(
<cowboyfeng4567> on simon
<foxwoods> hello there
<foxwoods> I'm getting grey outlines around the text fields and buttons in firefox
<foxwoods> I know I've solved this before, but does anyone know how to do it?
<foxwoods> get rid of them*
<wastrel> maybe i will try 4.2
<gaoC> quick question
<gaoC> how can i check if i'm using kde 4.2
<wastrel> apt-cache policy kwin
<gaoC> perfect thanks
<gaoC> where's the setting dialog for the 3d effects of kwin
<wastrel> iono
<PSiL0> alt-f2->type: "system settings"->desktop
<PSiL0> gaoC: alt-f2->type: "system settings"->desktop
<gaoC> thanks
<gaoC> how do i completely uninstall compiz
<wastrel> ppa upgrade b0rked
<PSiL0> wastrel: sudo apt-get -f install
 * wastrel is crying every minute of the day
<PSiL0> gaoC: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<gaoC> that will remove everything for compiz?
<PSiL0> gaoC: sudo apt-get purge compiz
<wastrel> do you mean force?
<wastrel> --force-yes ?
<PSiL0> wastrel: fix or force..
<Steven_M> hi all
<PSiL0> wastrel: borked my ppa install two days ago and using that command line worked like a charm
<gaoC> i still can't set more than 2 virtual desktops
<PSiL0> wastrel: -f = --fix-broken
<Steven_M> ubuntu seems too busy, so I'll ask my questions in here?
<Steven_M> everytime I try to apt-get update I get this result. http://pastebin.com/d148bd853
<PSiL0> Steven_M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31642
<PSiL0> Steven_M: or google: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 intrepid
<PSiL0> Steven_M: several threads discussing the gpg key there
<Steven_M> PSiL0: I must be missing something I don't see a solution in that thread.
<PSiL0> Steven_M: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-970346.html
<PSiL0> Steven_M: sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=true
<PSiL0> Steven_M: enough google digging for me tonight... I have some work I to attend to...
<PSiL0> Steven_M: enough google digging for me tonight... I have some work I have to attend to...
<Steven_M> PSiL0: thanks
<wastrel> i had to uninstall a package that was causing conflicts
<ibeekman> hey, any ideas on how to get my display split across 2 monitors?  I have an IBM/Lenovo thinkpad T60 with an ATI graphics card
<BluesKaj> Steven_M , I still don't see any help there
<syockit> Any of you get white flashes when clicking "Show the Plasma Dashboard" (or activate it thru shortcut key)?
<astromme> syockit: yeah, kind of annoying
<BluesKaj> anyway, scaktime for me , nite all
<gaoC> lol can anyone recommend a good osx like dock for kde
<gaoC> avant is bad and so is simdock and that's all that's in adept
<syockit> astromme: you using intel driver?
<astromme> syockit: no, nvidia
<syockit> astromme: okay, gonna have to look for that in the forums. This might mean lots others having the same glitch
<DaSkreech> emma: hi
<emma> hi there! :)
<gaoC> so anyway to
<gaoC> say i'm on desktop 1
<gaoC> i only want the windows from desktop one to be on my taskbar
<gaoC> any way to make that happen?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> It's in the settings
<gaoC> hmm ok
<DaSkreech> Oh right it's hard to get to the task manager settings
<DaSkreech> press the cashewon the panel and right click the task manager then choose settings
<gaoC> cashewon?
<DaSkreech>      cashew on
<gaoC> i'm sorry task manager?
<gaoC> right clicking anywhere isn't bringing a menu up
<DaSkreech> gaoC: ok let me step back this is KDE? :)
<gaoC> yes
<gaoC> kde 4.2
<DaSkreech> which KDE ?
<DaSkreech> ok you have a panel with your windows on it?
<gaoC> yes
<DaSkreech> At the end should be a little button click on that
<gaoC> yeah did that
<gaoC> then right clicking will just move stuff for me
<gaoC> it doesn't bring up a menu
<DaSkreech> Right click on the windows and you should get a menu
<DaSkreech> umm
<gaoC> i don't
<DaSkreech> left clicking should move things right clicking should bring up a menu
<gaoC> left clicking klets me most things
<gaoC> and right clicking lets me move things lol
<DaSkreech> move
<DaSkreech> so no matter what you do you get the move arrow?
<gaoC> yes
<syockit> gaoC: First, click on the cashew on the right on the taskbar
<PSiL0> gaoC: right click while the move arrow is above your tasks to bring upa context menu
<DaSkreech> That's not supposed to happen :(
<syockit> gaoC: If yo've confirmed the move cursor is there, then right click on the list of windows
<PSiL0> then click task manager settings
<DaSkreech> When you click once you can move things around then try right clicking
<fix90-> how to install exe files on kubuntu 7.04?
<gaoC> i'm telling you
<gaoC> no context menu will come up
<gaoC> when i right click
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Well then you can't have only applications for desktop one then :(
<DaSkreech> Unless you find the one pixel
<gaoC> WOOT FOUND ONE PIXEL
<fix90> anyone ? how to install exe file on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> fix90: Which Exe ?
<gaoC> woops caps lock
<gaoC> sorry
<fix90> example..games
<DaSkreech> !wine | fix90
<ubottu> fix90: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<syockit> gaoC: you don't have any windows open?
<syockit> gaoC: get at least something running, then you can right click on it
<DaSkreech> No It's harder to right click when there are things open
<fix90> <DaSkreech>- how about virtual box or vmware?
<DaSkreech> fix90: Sure those work as well but you have to own a copy of Windows to install in them
<wers> where do i find last.fm on amarok 2?
<wers> it's not in the internet tab and it's activated
<syockit> that shouldn't be the case: If you have a window open, and you click on the cashew, the move cursor automatically centers on the task manager
<gaoC> wow my window decorator disappeared...
<syockit> huh?
<gaoC> ilogged out and in
<gaoC> and i have no window borders...
<syockit> that's bad. looks like kwin failed
<syockit> don't know if you can alt-f2
<syockit> if you can, try kwin
<syockit> oh, if plasma is running, can launch a konsole instead
<fix90> <DaSkreech> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Wine-Download-148.html is it the link of wine?
<DaSkreech> fix90:sudo  apt-get install wine
<wastrel> ppl, i installed the kde but kdm it doesn't offer kde as an option in the sessions menu
<hendershot> maybe you installed it wrong
<wastrel> it is entirely possible
<hendershot> or it could be in the wrong file
<hendershot> try reoranging the fils
<wastrel> it's a good suggestion
<hendershot> what are you running now
<wastrel> nighty night :]
<drixbarsali> pleae help
<hendershot> whats the problem
<drixbarsali> good night first lol
<gaoC> so it turns out kwin fails by itlself
<hendershot> lol yah
<gaoC> but if i open a terminal and do kwin --replace it works...
<hendershot> night
<drixbarsali> i cant set up my laptops brightness
<gaoC> but i have to keep the terminal open otherwise it restarts X
<drixbarsali> i already try guidance
<gaoC> and i still can't set more than 2 virtual desktops
<hendershot> drixbarsali: go to the settings on the display
<drixbarsali> but it cnt hokd the brightness
<hendershot> look in everything
<hendershot> are you sure the backlight isnt going bad
<hendershot> try to find a widget that has a display file
<drixbarsali> yes cause i got windows to
<hendershot> ah
<drixbarsali> the guidance dont hold the backlight
<drixbarsali> i dont know why
<hendershot> huh
<hellhound_> I just installed 8.10 and I installed the NVIDIA graphic driver version 177 and after I restarted the machine will not boot.  It stops at "Checking battery state"  I have a Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT.  Can anyone help me?
<fix90> is kubuntu 7.04 have a download accelerator?
<hendershot> are there any brightness settings on the comp itself
<fix90> kubuntu 7.04 have a download accelerator?
<hendershot> nividia isnt well liked with linux
<drixbarsali> my chipset is intel
<hendershot> not that i know of
<gaoC> so there's no desktop cube in kwin? :(
<drixbarsali> worked the guidance, but now
<drixbarsali> not work anymore
<drixbarsali> at morning was fine
<hendershot> not that i know of
<hendershot> huh
<hendershot> try to reset the settings to defualt
<fix90> kubuntu 7.04 have a download accelerator?
<drixbarsali> iĺl try to reinstall kubuntu
<hellhound_> my graphic card worked fine with 8.04 but not after I upgraded.... if I boot into recovery mode, i can get a command prompt... how can I try another graphics driver version?
<hendershot> well
<hendershot> you dont have to reinstall it
<hendershot> just restore the defualts
<wastrel> i switched to kde4
<drixbarsali> how?
<hendershot> hellhound_:  theres a driver manager
<fix90> kubuntu 7.04 have a download accelerator?
<wastrel> 4.2 is less slow/piggy than 4.1 it runs decent on my laptop
<hendershot> go to system settings and theres a restore defualt
<wastrel> drixbarsali: i used the instructions in the kubuntu website
<hendershot> button to the botttom left
<drixbarsali> ok thanks
<hendershot> np
<syockit> gaoC: there is
<hellhound_> hendershot: can I access it from the command prompt... xserver will not boot
<wastrel> what's with the blue theme i thought the theme was black
<hendershot> um
<gaoC> syockit: i can't seem to find it
<gaoC> only desktop grid
<hendershot> hellhound_:  im honestly not sure if you can but im sure its possible try typing system settings in a terminal
<wobbly> all the irc channels here and no one knows how to fix resolv.conf in kppp
<wastrel> what's wrong with resolv.conf ?
<wobbly> yu tell me
<wobbly> it missing
<hendershot> wobbly: go to #ubuntu
<fix90> g solat jumaat dulu r
<wobbly> no one knows how to fix
<syockit> gaoC: you sure this is 4.2?
<rjgonza> what is the problem?
<wobbly> been there and they banned me
<wastrel> wobbly: do you know what your dns servers are supposed to be?
<gaoC> syockit: positive
<gaoC> i have wobbly windows etc
<wobbly> for asking a simple ?
<wobbly> wastrel , no
<wobbly> why do i need them
<wastrel> you need that info, get it from your dialup provider
<syockit> gaoC: Does it appear in the list of kwin plugins?
<wastrel> because that's what goes in resolv.conf
<wobbly> don't on kanotix, it auto
<gaoC> syockit: what desktop cube?
<wastrel> well in linux if something is broken you fix it
<wastrel> and you can fix it by finding those dns server addresses
<syockit> System Settings>Desktop>All Effects>Window Management>Desktop Cube
<wobbly> it same in kubuntu and mint
<gaoC> no if it was there i wouldn't be asking :P
<hellhound_> hendershot: once again... xserver will not boot.. so I get into kde/gnome just the command prompt.  when I type system settings I get "command not found"
<wobbly> all i need to know is what to put in /etc/resolv.conf
<wastrel> wobbly: you put your dns server addresses in there.
<wastrel> sec you can use opendns
<hendershot> hellbound can you go to #ubuntu
<wobbly> dialup
<hendershot> see if they can help you more than i can
<wastrel> opendns will work
<hellhound_> hendershot: I am using kubuntu (KDE) though
<syockit> gaoC: you have anything else listed there? box switch, cover switch, etc
<wastrel> wobbly: Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
<gaoC> yes
<gaoC> screenshot coming
<DaSkreech> gaoC: rn kwin --replace then logout
<hendershot> yes i know but ubuntu is kubuntu programing
<wastrel> wobbly:  put   nameserver <ip>   where <ip> is one of those IP's  one line for each namesever
<DaSkreech> hendershot: A year ago nvidia was the godsend to linux
<gaoC> DaSkreech: rn?
<DaSkreech> gaoC: There is a cube in kwin
<wobbly> back to windows 7, no good this lot
<gaoC> i'm in kwin.
<DaSkreech> fix90: 7.04?
<wastrel> you're welcome
<syockit> fix90 probably won't be back for another 30-40 minutes
<hendershot> DaSkreech: it never worked on mine
<DaSkreech> gaoC: run
<DaSkreech> hellhound_: what's the issue?
<gaoC> syockit: http://privatepaste.com/a40JlV1Xj2
<gaoC> DaSkreech: already ran it
<gaoC> aka im in kwin
<webbi> hello
<webbi> is there anyway to diable for a while the auto mount utility?
<DaSkreech> gaoC: You said if you closed the konsole it would go away. If you log out then it gets saved in your session and rerun when you login
<hellhound_> DaSkreech: I just installed 8.10 and I installed the NVIDIA graphic driver version 177 and after I restarted the machine will not boot.  It stops at "Checking battery state"  I have a Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT.
<gaoC> oh well that's good to know, thanks
<syockit> gaoC: either kwin's old, or system settings is. Please check the version of kde-window-manager
<syockit> that one looks like from the 4.1 days
<DaSkreech> hellhound_: tried a plain settings boot ?
<gaoC> coag@null:~$ kwin -v
<gaoC> Qt: 4.4.3
<gaoC> KDE: 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3)
<gaoC> KWin: 3.0
<gaoC> whoops sorry for the four lines..
<gaoC> i'm on kde 4.2 or so i thought...
<DaSkreech> gaoC: There you go Kwin from KDE 4.1
<gaoC> i did the ppa
<gaoC> repo
<gaoC> and installed 4.2
<DaSkreech> gaoC: sudo apt-get install kwin
<syockit> gaoC: ah, is it project-neon?
<hellhound_> DaSkreech: I am able to boot into the command prompt using the recovery setting in grub
<DaSkreech> see if it missed something
<syockit> gaoC: if so, that one is installed on a different session. It does not replace your kde
<DaSkreech> hellhound_: Ok swap out your driver to something else to see if that's the issue
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Which ppa?
<gaoC> launchpad
<syockit> ...
<gaoC> apt-get install kwin just installed 4.2 kwin
<gaoC> anything else i have to do so when i log in it uses 4.2?
<syockit> wait, try replacing current kwin first
<gaoC> ok
<syockit> hmm, wait, even that won't work
<syockit> as in the end you need to configure that from the settings
<syockit> gaoC: again, which ppa did you install it from?
<syockit> gaoC: launchpad.net/~<insert name here>
<gaoC> oh
<gaoC> intrepid main
<DaSkreech> before that part
<wastrel> how do i get the black panel back?
<DaSkreech> wastrel: what did you do to make it go away ?
<wastrel> it is blue
<wastrel> i want it black like it was in 4.1
<syockit> gaoC: no, the full ppa.launchpad address
<DaSkreech> wastrel: oh swap yourtheme
<gaoC> hold on
<DaSkreech> right clikc on the desktop and appearance settings
<wastrel> which theme has the black bar?
<gaoC> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<gaoC> i used the guide from kubuntu site
<gaoC> i forgot to do the gpg key adding before though
<syockit> gaoC; don't worry the gpg. anyways, you installed only kwin?
<gaoC> no i installed kde 4.2 before
<syockit> I mean, don't worry gpg for now. But try installing gpg before anything before next time, it should be the practice
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Ok sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> new theme is ugly :[
<DaSkreech> wastrel: A few of them are dark
<syockit> DaSkreech: if it's already installed, i don't think that'll work to auto upgrade all deps
<DaSkreech> syockit: It will if it's a higher version than the one he has now
<DaSkreech> assuming that gaoC is a he
<wastrel> i only have one, is there a package with more?
<gaoC> no changes from that DaSkreech
<gaoC> so i'm good to go?
<wastrel> it's this ugly blue thing the old one looked nice
<gaoC> restarting X etc?
<DaSkreech> wastrel: what was the old one you had? I used to use silicon
<DaSkreech> Tha was dark
<syockit> gaoC: you have to make sure every kde bits are installed first
<gaoC> well kwin is 4.2
<DaSkreech> Well not every kde bit
<gaoC> kde is 4.2
<DaSkreech> but a good chunk :)
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Open some application and look at help -> about KDE
<gaoC> lol it says 3.5.10 :/
<wastrel> whatever the default on the 4.1 was
<gaoC> and apt-get upgrade has no kde in it
<DaSkreech> wastrel: oxygen
<wastrel> i have oxygen now the bar is blue, not black.
<DaSkreech> gaoC: What app did you use? Don't use konversation :)
<wastrel> also the background pic is diff but i guess that's not part of the theme
<DaSkreech> wastrel: try glassified
<gaoC> lol ok
<DaSkreech> konqueror is normally a safe bet
<gaoC> dolphin says 4.1.3
<BattleStarJesus> How do I fix: "Your system has broken dependencies." ?
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Right sounds like you haven't upgraded yet
<DaSkreech> BattleStarJesus: try apt-get -f install
<wastrel> light grey
<gaoC> apt-cache policy w/e reports 4.2
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Logout then when you get the login screen press alt+E then login
<gaoC> alright
<DaSkreech> wastrel: Do you have a silicon ?
<BattleStarJesus> DaSkreech: tryed it and no fix.
<syockit> DaSkreech: what's the command to crop output? I want him to paste dpkg-query -l kde
<wastrel> light blue
<DaSkreech> wastrel: try sudo apt-get install plasma-desktopthemes-artwork
<DaSkreech> Should give you some options
<DaSkreech> syockit: crop ?
<DaSkreech> BattleStarJesus: what's causing the depends issues?
<syockit> DaSkreech: like, trim off only the third string or something
<DaSkreech> syockit: be more specific and I'll tell you what the command is
<syockit> DaSkreech: I'm changing question: how to sed tabs?
 * DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> like on firefox ?
<gaoC> alrighty
<gaoC> upgrading now
<gaoC> could've sworn i did this already
<gaoC> evidently not, w/e
<DaSkreech> syockit: You want to change tabs for something ?
<gaoC> what does "meta" key refer to in laymans terms :P
<gaoC> is that alt
<syockit> DaSkreech: not really. I figured out awk was the correct tool
<DaSkreech> gaoC: yes
<wastrel> hi hi
<wastrel> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2008/07/kde-4.1-desktop.jpg   <=  that is what i want
<DaSkreech> syockit: ha ha what are you trying to do ?
<wastrel> that background, a nice black panel
<wastrel> how do i get that in 4.2?
<BattleStarJesus> DaSkreech: something to do with a kernel image, how do I find out exactly?
<DaSkreech> wastrel: I get that with Oxygen
<DaSkreech> BattleStarJesus: I guess apt-get install linux-image
<CYREX> how is 4.2 running on a PC with nvidia glx 177?
<DaSkreech> Though the kernel should only depend on libc6 and apt itself
<gaoC> thanks for your patience DaSkreech and help
<gaoC> you too syockit
<DaSkreech> sure I'm going to be distracted in a bit so say my name if you want me
<wastrel> DaSkreech: i get this -> http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/screenshots/desktop.png
<wastrel> wiht oxygen
<syockit> wastrel: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<syockit> wastrel: the default metadata.desktop doesn't contain any reference to the panel background though
<wastrel> i am shit at design i can't make a theme
<DaSkreech> no there should be some darker themes
<DaSkreech> Oxygen doesn't look like that at all for me :-(
<wastrel> i liked the black panel... hrm
<syockit> wastrel: the opaque theme uses the blue one
<syockit> that's default in 4.2 i think
<wastrel> oxygen what mine says
<syockit> hmm, I'll give you a dirty workaround then
<syockit> first, back up /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/opaque/widgets/panel-background.svgz
<syockit> like: cp /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/opaque/widgets/panel-background.svgz /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/opaque/widgets/panel-background.svgz.backup
<syockit> next, cp /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/panel-background.svgz  /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/opaque/widgets/panel-background.svgz
<syockit> then restart plasma
<genii> syockit: Those dirs will need sudo, regular user has no write privs there
<wastrel> oxygen is using the wrong panel background image?
<syockit> Maybe I should've taught him to copy the theme instead
<gkffjck> Hi guys... I know I'm on a development release but I was wondering... I have been able to run compositing on kde4.1 with no problems.... but now in 4.2 It says that I cannot enable compositing what's up?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is it possible to hide the konqueror status bar ?
<gaoC> wow 4.2 is spectacular
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<DaSkreech> let me guess you got 4.2?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<PSiL0> quick question, anyone know how to change the blue hue/halo that borders active windows?
<tom__> wanting to view my windows network with ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tom__> I downloaded samba then saw i got it how do i start it?
<Paddy_EIRE> tom__: just read this http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<tom__> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> gah.. wait
<Paddy_EIRE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Paddy_EIRE> that
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<DaSkreech> tom__: If you have a windows network already in konqui or dolphin press ctrl+L and type in smb://
<Texas> hey im a newbie i got a question
<tom__> I tried smb:// in firefox will try others
<DaSkreech> Firefox?
<gaoC> is there a deafult hotkey for switching desktops
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Texas
<ubottu> Texas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Texas> if any one is free i would appreciate it
<Texas> thanks
<DaSkreech> gaoC: Ctrl+Fn
<gaoC> where would i set ctrl right arrow for next left arrow for prev etc
<pepinillo> ok... so I upgraded to kde 4.2 on my comp
<wastrel> i did that too
<pepinillo> my icons from the task bar dissapeared!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> pepinillo: tried re-adding them
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<pepinillo> only have the show dashboard and recently plugged in one
<wastrel> kde4.2 is better than 4.1 but still slow and breaky
<pepinillo> want me to be honest... haven't figured out how
<DaSkreech> Texas: No one can answer a question unspoken
<wastrel> also now it's ugly
<pepinillo> I don't mean the ones you add and then use... the ones that appear when you start running an application...
<Texas> I need to know what packages i need to download for chatrooms on the inter net
<PSiL0> ahhh, finally got rid of that blue halo
<Texas> i got disconected my question is what packages do i need to download for chat rooms to work java based
<DaSkreech> Texas: you are already on a chatroom on the interent
<tom__> how do i start konqui or dolphin in ubuntu 8.04
<PSiL0> using bare naked as my theme, keeping it simple
<pepinillo> like I had my hp's printer icon there, and it told me things... now it's gone.. printer works though..
<DaSkreech> tom__: alt+f2 konqueror
<DaSkreech> tom__: alt+f2 dolphin
<pepinillo> this kde feels much smoother to me...
<wastrel> yeah it performs better than 4.1
<wastrel> 4.1 was hog
<DaSkreech> pepinillo: press the little button at the end of the panel then click add widgets. add which ever ones you feel like
<tom__> the location or file could not be found
<pepinillo> I don't mean the widgets...
<marc> is this thinking working, holla back
<pepinillo> like if you run say... skype... the icon that appears...
<pepinillo> when you're running it.,.. bottom right corner of screen... it doesn.t anymore...
<DaSkreech> Your system tray?
<wastrel> you're missing the little thingy.  the notification area
<pepinillo> YES
<DaSkreech> It's a widget
<pepinillo> is that another widet??
<pepinillo> sweet...
<DaSkreech> yes
<Texas> what packages do i need to download to make java chatrooms work
<pepinillo> dp you know the name of the widget??
<DaSkreech> system tray
<DaSkreech> !java | texas
<ubottu> texas: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<gaoC> kde look isn't loading :(
<pepinillo> thanks...
<pepinillo> I'll get on that now!!!
<pepinillo> you guys are my heroes!!!!!!
<pepinillo> XOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<DaSkreech> play around with what's there to get an idea
<pepinillo> it is now officially SUPER SWEET
<marc> webcams in kubuntu, dont work
<pepinillo> my webcam doens't work in ANY linux distro...
<pepinillo> tried all kinds of programs, drivers, etceteras...
<pepinillo> you can even add new desktops so you can see like 3 or 4 at once??!!! SWEET!!
<wastrel> ok cheers. maybe 4.3 will work for me :]
<syockit> I had a working webcam, but don't use it anymore
<pepinillo> stupid drivers
<Socceroos> I'm having trouble getting strigi to index files. Can someone help?
<syockit> pepinillo: yeah, but I wish I can attach each desktop to each workspace
<Socceroos> the System Settings dialog just keeps saying that strigi is not running.
<pepinillo> I had this REAAALLLY old ibm pc cam... worked fine... newer one, total bummer...
<Socceroos> I'm using KDE 4.2
<syockit> Texas: konversation be good enough
<syockit> wait, what did i say?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Socceroos> apachelogger: ping
<Taggnostr> I'm running kubuntu inside virtualbox and the altgr and a few other buttons don't seem to work properly, but apparently the problem is not vbox, do you know how can I check if they are seen by kubuntu and how I can fix the problem?
<Taggnostr> I just tried with the virtual keyboard and they don't seem to work either
<Taggnostr> is there some package related to the keyboard that I can reinstall maybe?
<pepinillo> could it be the keyboard setting??? that it's configured to another language??
<pepinillo> I've done that...
<Taggnostr> I'm checking now, but I didn't change anything, and also it should print the wrong character if the layout was wrong
<syockit> Taggnostr: you can try the Keyboard & Mouse settings. then go to any shortcuts tab, select a custom shortcut, then try assigning keys
<Taggnostr> ok, now I have an error while trying to change the layout
<Taggnostr> I've enabled the keyboard layouts in the international settings and select two of them, but the tray icon show 'err' and says "Error changin keyboard layout to 'us'" or the other layouts I tried
<DaSkreech> Taggnostr: what's your keyboard set to?
<Taggnostr> us or fi
<Taggnostr> actually, I just had fi, and it stopped to work (i think after an update), if I enable different keyboard layouts I get that error
<Taggnostr> maybe I've found something http://www.nabble.com/Keyboard-layout-problem-with-xkeyboard-config-1.0-td11780848.html
<tbr281> can someone help me with the package signing key for the repository on the kde 4.2 page?
<tbr281> i try to add it but nothing happens when i enter the command
<Taggnostr> it's not working
<DaSkreech> tbr281: Should ask for your password
<DaSkreech> Taggnostr: What is it doing?
<Taggnostr> I create the dir as suggested there but I still can't change layout, I'm trying to reinstall xkb packages
<Taggnostr> I don't know what packages I should reinstall
<Taggnostr> I guess that there's something that has to be recompiled, but I don't know what/how
<syockit> how about trying guest addons?
<Taggnostr> trying to reinstall them?
<syockit> so you have it already
<Taggnostr> yep, but I can try to reinstall them
<Sady> hi. Im trying to get my aqualung working. When I start to open the progman it says that "no output dirver spedivied" and "no usable output driver was found" It tells me that OSS driver (which I use) "device busy". So how I can "free" my oss drived so that the program could even start?
<Sady> I'm not listen any music at the moment and there has been problems with oss driver before. It always says that the driver is busy and it wont work because of that. I'm not sure which program makes it "busy".
<Sady> for the note: I'm trying to get another musicplayer  because Amarok is slow. laggy and it wont work correctly.
<syockit> Taggnostr: what does xev output when you press them buttons
<Taggnostr> xev?
<syockit> get a console running, run xev
<syockit> it will open a small window, select it, then do some clicks or presses
<syockit> then check the console again
<syockit> Sady: try lsof | egrep '/dev/dsp|/dev/snd'
<Sady> what does it do exactly?
<syockit> Sady: lists programs using those devices
<syockit> assuming your sound hardware is those two
<Sady> I cant get it working
<Sady> it says status erro when I try "lsof /dev/dps"
<syockit> how about with sudo? but that's strange...
<Sady> noup
<Sady> about the egrep it says command not found
<Sady> is there another way to see the list of programs using those devices?
<syockit> anyways lsof /dev/dsp should be the same. I thought it needed a grep
<Sady> yeah I can type that and it says nothing just blank and when I use the egrep it says that command not found
<syockit> okay, but you should have a grep. try lsof | grep /dev/snd
<Sady> oh wow now
<Sady> I did "lsof | grep /dev/snd/ and it ... said something
<syockit> got them pid yet?
<Sady> "artsd, artsd, artsd, kmix, kmix and last amarokapp
<syockit> pid is the magic number after the app name
<Sady> 5981
<syockit> kill -9 5981
<Sady> kill artsd?
<syockit> what kde are you using btw?
<syockit> oss is so legacy
<Sady> I'm using old one
<Sady> not the newest I think it was 3.5 or something
<Sady> 3.5.10
<Sady> so would you tell me why I do kill -9 5981?
<syockit> I'm not used to ways of 3.5. It uses arts daemon instead
<syockit> you had a list of programs using things in /dev/snd/ right?
<syockit> don't kill artsd or kmix
<syockit> just the unwanted program
<Sady> ok
<Sady> and which one is the unwanted? amarokapp?
<syockit> probably. Is amarok running?
<Sady> yeah
<Sady> just killed it though
<Sady> and now its not there anymore
<syockit> Oh. Next time check amarok settings to see what audio backend it's using
<Sady> umm
<syockit> whether it's alsa,arts,sdl,pulseaudio,etc etc
<Sady> it's automatic
<Sady> and it uses xine as the motor
<Sady> xine uses oss
<Taggnostr> sorry, I lost the connection
<Sady> anyway I killed the amarok, the amarokapp removed from the lsof list but it wont still open aqualung it says that oss drived device is busy and that alsa driver device is busy
<syockit> yup, I think alsa is being used by either kmix or artsd
<Sady> of ff***
<syockit> And aqualung should be told to use either
<Sady> so how do I do that?
<RurouniJones> I need to nuke (securely erase) a server's filesystem. Any suggestions as to what program to use? (It is via SSH so no sledgehammering suggestions :))
<Sady> it tells me that no output drived specified, probing for a usable drived. I did try to tell" aqualung -d oss /dev/snd/"
<syockit> Sady: anyways let's get your arts daemon restarted. to do that....
<Sady> ok ^^
<syockit> Sady: wait, can't use alsa instead?
<carpii> Rurouni, you sound like someone whos up to no good
<Sady> umm I think alsa wont work for my sounddevices, amplifier etc
<Taggnostr> maybe now the keyboard is working
<Sady> that's why I'm using oos
<Sady> *oss
<Taggnostr> fixed \o/
<Taggnostr> thanks guys
<RurouniJones> carpii: And you sound like someone who is overly suspicious
<syockit> Sady: kill artsd
<syockit> what do you have in /dev/snd anyway?
<Sady> in /dev/snd is: control and different parameteres, pcm and seq, timer
<syockit> usually I have kmix on /dev/snd/controlC0
<Sady> isnt restart a command so that I could do instead of kill jsut restart artsd?
<syockit> I'm not sure if artsd have an init.d
<syockit> try sudo /etc/init.d/artsd restart
<Sady> command not found
<Sady> and kill artsd says bash: kill: artsd: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Sady> so it wont regonize any artsd
<Sady> I did check from my prosesses that I do have two artsd, and the PID for those are: 5981 and 6285
<Sady> which one I will kill?
<syockit> try both
<_r1_> hi
<Sady> oh lol :D both
<_r1_> I just upgrade to 4.2 and I still have a konsole bug that makes me sad
<Sady> killed only the 5981 and the second one should be done by "sudo"
<Sady> it did create new artsd with PID : 7501
<_r1_> when I launch a term, I lost the last line print
<_r1_> Is that a wworkaround about that ?  (except redimention the konsole size each time)
<ederico> Hello, I just upgraded to KDE 4.2 (on Kubuntu 8.10) and I'm having problems with Amarok (1.4), basically there is no audio
<ederico> it worked fine with KDE 4.1
<RurouniJones> To answer my own question - use DD with /dev/random a few times. It isn't going to stop police forensices but it will do for when you are getting rid of an HDD. There you go carpii, now if I was up to evil stuff I succeeded anyway. Thanks for the help...
<syockit> Sady: now try aqualung again
<Sady> it failed I did try it
<syockit> Sady: kill kmix this time
<Sady> oh wow :D
<carpii> np Rurouni, glad i could be of assistance
<syockit> I think your artsd uses alsa
<syockit> but you claimed that amarok plays sound...
<Sady> killed wont open
<sandGorgon> ederico: 8.10 has a bug that it mutes audio. do "alsamixer -Dhw" and unmute everything
<Sady> ummm so?
<Sady> kmix
<syockit> ederico: only KDE upgrade or kernel as well?
<mefisto__> if you're using alsa, you can reload it and kill everything using it with: sudo alsa force-reload
<ederico> hmmm, the kernel must have been update since I did a fresh install of Kubuntu yesterday
<ederico> sandGorgon: I'll test what you said about the muting thing
<Sady> force reloaded it
<_r1_> and damn kontact still gives me error :(
<Sady> aqualung : alsa : unable to start with default params, oss: device busy
<syockit> Sady: man that is sure annoying. I wonder what the default params are
<syockit> Sady: can you see if amarok still can play sounds?
<Sady> opening amarok, it's slow
<Sady> yeah
<Sady> I can hear my Opeth really good :3
<ederico> sandGorgon: awesome, it works! Thanks a lot :)
<syockit> Sady: btw lsof /dev/audio as well
<Sady> nothign
<syockit> Sady: seeing that amarok plays, check the settings for it, see what it's using for audio playback
<Sady> xine
<syockit> hmm
<Sady> opened xine it says auto now
<Sady> oh no, its oss :D
<syockit> arrggghhhh
<syockit> I'm confused as to how these sound server works!
<Sady> o.O
<Sady> maybe I should just give up, use my shitty laggy amarok and forget trying to have another program for playing music
<Sady> I'd like to have one that doesnt crash down once or twice a day, I'm having oo much "songs" in my playlists and the random dosn't work either
<syockit> so xine doesn't work with alsa?
<syockit> aqualung is beta, can't guarantee it won't crash
<Sady> pfft like I care amarok crashed everyday?
<Sady> changed it to alsa nothing
<syockit> and that laggy thing might have something to do with oss
<Sady> I can still hear my music
<Sady> xines now alsa
<syockit> exit amarok, see if it still resides in memory i.e. lsof | grep /dev/snd
<syockit> or get the alsa-oss wrapper solution
<Sady> hehe killed my amarok and I can still hear my music <3
<Sady> sweet
<Sady> ok it's down now. slow as shit
<syockit> but since aqualung has alsa support built-in, alsa-oss shouldn't be required anyway
<syockit> so is there anything amarok in lsof?
<Sady> ok now I did get my music killed
<syockit> That's like totally slow, dude!
<syockit> Is it that laggy
<Sady> IT IS
<syockit> by the way about kill and pid, if you want to kill by program name, use backtick
<Sady> pfft
<Sady> I need to go to the university next
<syockit> not quotes. for example: kill `pidof amarokapp` instead of kill 'pidof amarokapp'
<syockit> pidof gives you the pid for that app
<Sady> :O
<Sady> ok thnx
<syockit> well then, too bad I wasn't a good help this time
<syockit> wish you luck next time!
<Sady> maybe I'll come back later if I have any time
<Sady> ok ^^
<marcel> how many GB can manage ubuntu ?
<Ch1ppy> in soviet russia, ubuntu manage GB!
<marcel> i don't live in russia !
<Ch1ppy> it's a joke
<marcel> i see, sorry
<Ch1ppy> no worries
<marcel> 4 GB ? or more ?
<stdin> what do you mean, RAM?
<marcel> RAM memory
<stdin> 32bit install can handle 4GB, 64bit install can handle anything you could possibly have
<marcel> i have 32 machine, (little endian)
<hellhound_> after installing 8.10 and then installing the restricted nvidia driver, I am not longer able to boot into x ... i just get the command prompt... startx reveals no devices found     can anyone help?
<marcel> thanks
<robinr> stdin: isn't it more like 3.5 GB on 32-bit, i.e. some is wasted for I/O and such things
<stdin> robinr: yeah, there is some overhead, but if you only have a 32bit CPU there's little you can do about that
<robinr> yeah, they still exist, but are rarely equipped with as much as 4 GB anyway
<robinr> unless they are servers
<robinr> i.e. the limitation i per process, not in total I think
<stdin> robinr: it should be total (think multi-core CPUs)
<stdin> you can only address 3GB in 32 bits
<hellhound_> after installing 8.10 and then installing the restricted nvidia driver, I am not longer able to boot into x ... i just get the command prompt... startx reveals no devices found     can anyone help?
<carpii> hellhound, try moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a different name
<carpii> it should at least get you back into low res X
<mefisto__> hellhound_: then maybe pastebin the problem xorg.conf for us
<esp1> anyone know where i have to append ".ogv" to be able to type mplayer start of filename of an ogv file and be able to hit tab and get the filename?
<carpii> does kmail have any option to popup a floating window when i get new mail?
<johnflux_> carpii: settings->configure notifications
<carpii> oh got it, thanks!
<Pabix> Hello, I have the latest Kubuntu intrepid, and I have problems with windows focus. Sometimes I have to focus a window out, and to focus it back in, to be able to type anything inside
<hellhound> i just installed 8.10 and after activating the restricted nvidia driver and rebooting I can no longer get into x.  if i type startx i get "(EE) No devices detected." and "Fatal server error: no screens found"  I have put my xorg file on pastebin at http://pastebin/m29b60d2    can anyone PLEASE help?
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> i would like to change the size of an applet in amarok 2. is there a way to do it?
<knic> what is a good application to create new users, kuser doesn't copy another user so it makes setting up new users difficult
<alarm> goodmorning , a question please. when my kubuntu is loading it stops at a point (progress bar stage) , and does no go on with booting until i press enter. sometimes this happens also while i am logging into kde that it needs a key to be pressed to go on.
<alarm> what could it be that awaits a key to go on ? how could i see where it stops responding and doesnt go on with the booting
<techbw> hi can anyone help me find a program that works with garmin gps, and also supports loading of thier maps
<william__> hello, are there know issues with kde 4.2 and samba
<william__> samba network filebrowsing never worked in kde 4.1 but I was hoping the situation was improved in 4.2
<william__> does kde 4.2 depend on samba 4 or something?
<jon_> Hello folks.
<aname> hi, does anyone know about problems with the intel gma 950? Got a really bad performance
<piquadrat> Anyone knows where gpg --genkey puts the generated keys? They arent in the working directory and I can't find them nowhere else
<stdin> piquadrat: probably in ~/.gnupg in your private keyring. if you want to export it to a file use gpg --export
<piquadrat> stdin: that sounds reasonable. Thanks!
<fidji> Someone know an issue to using Pinnacle PCTV 3010iX Dual Analog + DVB-T (VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller) ?
<bizkit> yar
<bizkit> i is back
<Ketrel> (if I get it working, I'll share here ;) )
<lokai> what does the error "protocol error: bad mode" mean after the password prompt when using scp?
<failers> hi when im trying to start up the live cd it gives alot of these 2 errors "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1424592 and Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 355148 . what can i do :| ?
<yao_ziyuan> is it normal that bovo, gwenview are always "not upgraded"?
<syockit> yao_ziyuan: maintainer busy
<marcel> bye
<stalker314314> hi, kde 4.2 is very slow on startup. splash screen comes to last icon, and it just stops for 3-4 minutes, anyone have idea?
<stalker314314> sometimes it shows in desktop 'process for desktop protocol died unexpectedly'
<syockit> stalker314314: is this first time starting up?
<fix90> i've finished updating my linux. but, there are a popup window that says there is a crash handler. i don't know what to do....
 * bizkit is away: Gone away for now
 * bizkit is back.
<ipe> hello, what i have to do ćos idont know when i have caps lock on or off without borin test with another prog
 * bizkit is away: Gone away for now
<IICUX> hi
<IICUX> i update kubuntu 8.4 to kubuntu 8.10 and got error
<IICUX> Read only file system
<IICUX> X-Server not start
<IICUX> log daemon also
<ipe> Hi IICUX,you may better install new pure installation i guess,,, any ideas for my caps lock broblem
<nexus10> Hi. I want to fix a Kubuntu 6.06 machine that was being upgraded with do-release-upgrade -- and it crashed, leaving system with no net access. What CDs do I need to burn? 8.04 install?
<legate> nexus10: You want to make a fresh install?
<Barbadillo> hi, is it the actual kde4.2 package the final release?
<IICUX> system can't mount drives
<nexus10> legate: no, I'd rather upgrade -- but I'm not familiar enough with Kubuntu/Ubuntu to know the best way (I'm ok with core Linux)
<legate> Barbadillo: Yes, KDE 4.2 is now final. You can get it following the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.
<Barbadillo> legate: i got a problem they say solved but it is not
<legate> nexus10: An upgrade from such an old version as 6.06 may not be advisable. I would make a fresh install with an 8.10 CD, but you can try to upgrade it.
<legate> Barbadillo: Which?
<Barbadillo> korganizer crash
<Barbadillo> legate: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180655
<nexus10> legate: ok, thanks. If I try an upgrade first, what path would you recommend?
<nexus10> legate: and specifically, since the machine has no net access, what CDs would I need?
<legate> nexus10: Use the Adept Package Manager. But please, first save all your personal data on a USB stick or extern hard disk.
<nexus10> legate: good advice :-)
<nexus10> legate: can I use cmdline tools?
<legate> nexus10: You can download the 8.10 iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu.
<techbw> hi when creating a partition with gparted, does it format the partition for use as well?
<legate> nexus10: Oh sorry, that's for a fresh install.
<Barbadillo> legate: this is my version according to "About->KDE" -> 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0)
<nexus10> legate: I was hoping to keep KDE 3.5...
<nexus10> hence 8.04
<techbw> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<legate> nexus10: I don't know if it is possible to upgrade without access to the Internet. Is there no possibility to connect this machine?
<nexus10> legate: not atm
<nexus10> legate: I may boot it with a gentoo livecd, mount the HD so I can back up to USB stick...
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there any way for me to install the KOffice 2.0 Beta 5 release via 'apt-get' I am currently running 8.10 kde4.2
<nexus10> legate: but I dunno enough about (K)ubuntu networking to know what's wrong
<legate> nexus10: Sorry, but I don't know if it is possible to make an offline upgrade. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> nm got it
<nexus10> legate: ok, ta. Any other CDS I should take apart from an 8.04 install?
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> how can i configure my kde4 kdm?
<legate> Barbadillo: Well, it says that it's fixed, so it probably is. Is this really your problem? When it crashes on your system, do you get the same stack trace?
<legate> nexus10: What do you mean? The only thing you need in order to install an 8.04 system is the 8.04 iso. But without network access you won't get any updates.
<nexus10> legate: I wondered whether there were any "utility" ubuntu images...
<legate> nexus10: You mean some additional applications?
<nexus10> legate: on somne distros,
<nexus10> legate: there's a tools disk -- minimal boot, partition editor, reiserfstools etc
<nexus10> legate: if there is no ubuntu-specific one I'll take a gentoo one
<jim_p> how can i configure my kde4 kdm themes and options?
<legate> nexus10: Sorry, but I don't know anything about a Kubuntu "tools disk".
<Barbadillo> legate: it is different the backtrace
<nexus10> legate: np, thank you. I'll plan on attempting to fix networking so I can retry the upgrade, and failing that will do fresh install
<Barbadillo> legate: is something about libkcal...
<legate> nexus10: Ok, no problem.
<legate> Barbadillo: Then it's another bug. You may want to search the database for it and if you don't find it you can file a new report.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey I was trying to install "koffice-kde4" and I could interupted halfway through the install by a graphical password request which I did not notice in time.. now I get this http://pastebin.ca/1322697
<Paddy_EIRE> *I got interrupted
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<alarm> hey, where can i find all the services running at the moment and be able to modify their start up status ?
<Dragonmaster> Is there any way to find out why I have no sound?  I did a fresh install and right now doing updates.
<jim_p> how can i configure my kde4 kdm themes and options?
<legate> Paddy_EIRE: You have KDE 4.2?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Dragonmaster> I am running the older KDE.
<legate> Paddy_EIRE: Please read http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2. Section 8.10 (Intrepid) explains your problem. You can't install that package.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> legate: thank you for the info :)
<Paddy_EIRE> I should read before I leap sometimes
<legate> Paddy_EIRE: You're welcome. :)
<Dragonmaster> Is there a command t find out what sound card is installed?
<legate> Dragonmaster: It's possible that the update included your sound system. So you might want to wait until the update is finished and then reboot.
<Paddy_EIRE> so I take it a purge of koffice and autoremove are in order
<Dragonmaster> Okay legate.
<Dragonmaster> Thank you.
<legate> Dragonmaster: No problem. :)
<Dragonmaster> I tried ubuntu, but don't like it so I went to kubuntu.
<Dragonmaster> Couldn't get a high resolution, onl 640x480 or 800x600.
<legate> Paddy_EIRE: I thought the installation failed?
<alarm> any gui for manipulating system services  ?
<Paddy_EIRE> legate: yeah it did.. most dependencies where left behind
<Paddy_EIRE> although the suite seemed to be there
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<Paddy_EIRE> gah.. and the damn icons are still listed in lancelot.. I must reload the DE
<legate> Paddy_EIRE: Interesting. But you're quite right, removing koffice and running autoremove is ok, I think.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it worked
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<jim_p> how can i configure my kde4 kdm themes and options?
<Dragonmaster> Jim_p, have you tried system settings?
<jim_p> Dragonmaster, i have, its all greyed out. plus i cant               sudo systemsetings      :|
<Dragonmaster> OKay.
<Dragonmaster> I am running KDE 3.5.10
<jim_p> Dragonmaster, let me pastebin the error
<Dragonmaster> I don't think I can be of any assistance.
<Dragonmaster> Sorry.  I am new also.
<jim_p> <unknown program name>(2168)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<jim_p> <unknown program name>(2166)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<bottiger> is there a way to make the "preview" enabled by default in dolphin ?
<thinkgnu> i installed firefox in kubuntu 8.10 (kde 4.2) ,  i could run it with krunner , but i don't see it in menus
<nargzul> Bonjour
<nargzul> J'ai une petite question
<syockit> !fr | nargzul
<ubottu> nargzul: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nargzul> Ok I'm sorry ;)
<thinkgnu> does anybody knows what can i do to bring it to menus
<thinkgnu> ?
<thinkgnu> !
<nargzul> I've just a question, on kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 final, I've a problem with sound: My applications doesn't have sound(amarok, firefox, ...), but when I go in the configuration panel under the "Multimedia" section, if I click "Test", I ear the sound perfectly. What is the problem?
<syockit> nargzul: not using pulseaudio?
<nargzul> I don't know this programm and he isn't installed
<dragonmaster> I did updates and still no sound in Kubuntu.
<dragonmaster> is there a command to find out if a sound card is installed and what it is?
<syockit> lspci | grep Audio
<dragonmaster> Thank you
<syockit> if that doesn't work, try Sound instead
<lobster> Cheese will not find my Logitech/Acer Orbitcam webcam, it used to work in Hardy Heron
<dragonmaster> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<nargzul> No-one has an idea for my problem?
<syockit> too vague
<koperton> what's your problem
<koperton> ?
<syockit> no sound in apps, but sound works when testing in Multimedia
<syockit> dragonmaster: and what is your problem?
<syockit> dragonmaster: kubuntu version?
<nargzul> yeah thx syockit
<dragonmaster> Kubuntu 8.10, I believe.  KDE 3.5.10.  No sound at all for anything.
<koperton> check  better your mixer
<koperton> no your can't have kde3.5 on kubuntu 8.10
<dragonmaster> I am looking at a webpage now to see if there is a fix.
<syockit> dragonmaster: please lsb_release -a
<dragonmaster> I know this is KDE 3.5.10.  I thought the Kubuntu was 8.1
<koperton> you have 8.04
<koperton> anyway check it wiht syockit command in a terminal
<koperton> lsb_release -a
<dragonmaster> 8.04.2
<koperton> ok you have 8.04
<koperton> with some upgrades
<dragonmaster> No LSB modules are available.
<syockit> dragonmaster: don't forget the -a
<dragonmaster> I used "lsb_release -a" no quotes.
<syockit> oh, I see you got it
<syockit> sorry
<dragonmaster> That is okay.
<dragonmaster> That was of no help (the website).
<syockit> nargzul: in Multimedia>Backend, do you have xine listed>
<nargzul> yes
<syockit> nargzul: and what are the available output devices, in Device Preferences?
<nargzul> HDA intel (ALC660-VD Analog)
<dragonmaster> What should I try next?
<nargzul> and pulseaudio
<syockit> so you do have pulseaudio
<koperton> omg pulse?
<syockit> but the apps should work without it
<koperton> kubuntu don't need of pulse
<syockit> koperton: don't worry. pulse runs fine on my system
<nargzul> but when I type "pulseaudio" in the command line, it's saying that I'vn't this application
<syockit> nargzul: oic
<nargzul> syockit:  oic?
<syockit> nargzul: oh i see
<nargzul> syockit: scuse me, english isn't my first language ;)
<syockit> sorry
<nargzul> Np ;)
<syockit> if you start amarok, can you see the preferences
<dragonmaster> No sound under test sound either.
<nargzul> syockit: yes, What must I check?
<syockit> what sound device is it using
<nargzul> Automatic ^^
<nargzul> but the sound system is xine
<dragonmaster> Did I say/do something wrong?
<dragonmaster> I am getting no help.
<Dr_willis> People pop in and out all day
<Dr_willis> lag/dissconects/dog on fire...
<syockit> no, you didn't do anything wrong
<Dr_willis> sometimes they got to go do somthin gthen be back. :)
<dragonmaster> Can you help me to get sound working.  Mixer says VT8235
<ipe> I have kubuntu 8.10 and my keyboard has no caps lock light to show up if its on or off.is there any kind of widget or something to do that job
<dragonmaster> brb
<sandGorgon> syockit: i hope you have unmuted ALL devices using "alsamixer -Dhw"
<khalidmian> can one add google gadgets to plasmoids
<Dr_willis> ipe,  ive seen some things.. but not sure if theres any that are kde4 specific.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  from what i read in the release notes.. yes.
<syockit> sandGorgon: shouldn't that be dragonmaster?
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  but ive never seen it done
<sandGorgon> oh yeah .. sorry
<dragonmaster> Yes?
<sandGorgon> dragonmaster: [18:29] <sandGorgon> syockit: i hope you have unmuted ALL devices using "alsamixer -Dhw"
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: pls provide link on release notes
<syockit> nargzul: so is there sound in amarok with alsa selected?
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  the url in the topic is what i read. and followed.
<syockit> nargzul: you probably need to exit it first, then run it again
<nargzul> syockit: so an idea? I've tested all drivers in amarok, and only the alsa don't make a driver error, and I've always no sounds
<nargzul> ok
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  they even had some videos.  showing the features..but i dident watch them all.
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: sorry what url
<syockit> also, try sandGordo's solution
<dragonmaster> Nothing is on mute.  Fresh install and updates.  No sound.
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  the one in this channels TOPIC.. KDE 4.2  out ..................
<sandGorgon> nargzul: same thing for you, i hope you have unmuted ALL devices using "alsamixer -Dhw".. dont depend on the UI
<syockit> dragonmaster: yeah, actually that's a hardware problem
<dragonmaster> I was able to get 1024x768 screen working via System Settings - Monitor setup.
<syockit> dragonmaster: acer aspire users are also facing the same problem
<syockit> not Dr_williss tho
<nargzul> syockit: no sound after reboot
<sandGorgon> ubuntu 8.10 has a bug in which certain sound devices are muted by default on a clean install
<nargzul> sandGorgon: ok I will try this
<dragonmaster> I have some old PCI sound blaster/Sound Blaster wannabe cards.  Will those work?
<syockit> hee hee vintage! might work
<Dr_willis> syockit,  what issue? got my AAO right here. :)
<nargzul> sandGorgon: How do we see if anything is muted?
<syockit> You know, that "no sound in Aspire" thing last time
<Dr_willis> dragonmaster,  are they real soudnblaster cards?
<syockit> not aspire one tho
<Dr_willis> syockit,   :)  ok. My AAO runs linux great. Using EEebuntu on it righ now
<sandGorgon> nargzul: you will see MM below a column.. you need to go on it and press "M" to mute/unmute it
<syockit> nargzul: right click on volume control on system tray. select show mixer. click mixer button
<dragonmaster> A couple are, yes.
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: didnt find any info there except for 4.2 info
<dragonmaster> Sound Blaster PCI 128
<ubuntu_> francais
<ubuntu_> french
<nargzul> so MM is muted? and 00 is unmuted?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu french
<sandGorgon> you need to unmute and then press the up arrow to increase. yes .. MM is muted
<Dr_willis> For more information about the release itself, please see the Release Announcement <-----------------
<syockit> ?
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<syockit> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> thank you
<StR|Sangreal> pls how can i switch to slovak language, menu, softwares, manuals and so when i have installed the english distro by default?
<syockit> Hmm, I can work that out a bit. Ce=the, canal=channel, est=is, en=a, anglais=english, uniquement=one
<nargzul> Ho ? It's works :D, I absolutely don't understand, I just mute and unmute the "CD"
<syockit> StR|Sangreal: in System Settings, go to Regional and Language settings
<StR|Sangreal> please, how can i switch my distro language to svk?
<StR|Sangreal> ok i will try
<sandGorgon> nargzul: music is working now ?
<StR|Sangreal> rhx
<legate> StR|Sangreal: Go to System Settings -> Regional & Language and set it there.
<nargzul> the demo sound of amarok works
<nargzul> firefox too
<syockit> nargzul: firefox?
<syockit> nargzul: wow great!
<sandGorgon> nargzul: :) so it pretty much is up
<syockit> some things work mysteriously
<sandGorgon> i have lost count of how many people I had to give this suggestion too.... hope someone fixes it by next beta!
<nargzul> flash video in firefox ;)
<syockit> StR|Sangreal: then install your language first, then select system language
<syockit> sandGorgon: does that include muting and unmuting the CD?
<nargzul> thanks an lot syockit and sandGorgon :D
<nargzul> *a lot
<sandGorgon> syockit: well my rule of thumb is to a) unmute everything b) to set "mic as output" to MUTE c) select a "Capture" device... and both sound and mic works!
<syockit> hmm, that should be put on the wiki
<ryxxed> if i do aptitude install firefox on my 64bit kubuntu, will i get the 64bit firefox or 32bit?
<dzigy> kykysegi
<Dr_willis> ryxxed,  should be 64bit
<ryxxed> good, i don't want to download it just to find out it's 32 bit
<dzigy> альо гараж
<dzigy> )
<dzigy> есть кто живой?
<syockit> does that read albo garash?
<syockit> est kto zhivoy?
<syockit> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dzigy> may be i`ll visit ubuntu ru
<edgy> Hi, when I configure some settings like screen resolution and konsole font size and email settings and reboot my computer, those changes got lost from kde, any one noticed this?
<mahmood> hhi
<mahmood> hi
<Dr_willis> hhii
<mahmood> my kubuntuhave prolble
<mahmood> problem with KDE 4.2
<syockit> salam, go on
<mahmood> salam
<NotSure> whats going on... went to the website and downloaded kde4.2  installed it and it had the little loading box reporting 4.1????    any help?
<syockit> NotSure: how did you install? which website?
<Dr_willis> I just followed the guide given iun the TOPIC.. and used apt-get update
<NotSure> latest kde website....  fresh partition install
<mahmood> yes
<mahmood> from launchpad
<Dr_willis> 'loadinb box' = the kde splash when it loads? check the about... info in a kde program..
<mahmood> yes
<Dr_willis> thats just showing a graphics image that may not been updated
<syockit> wait, I'm confused as to who said which? How many people are in this discussion?
<mahmood> me
<syockit> mahmood: which launchpad ppa did you download from? Have you restarted kde?
<mahmood> by add this commond deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<mahmood> yes
<Dr_willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Dr_willis> then apt-get update, upgrade..
<Dr_willis> I think thats all i did
<syockit> don't forget to restart
<mahmood> i did it
<mahmood> but my kde 4.2 crashed when i open some program such as firefox
<syockit> It restarts? to login screen?
<mahmood> yes
<ryxxed> anyway i can make my firefox fonts the same as kubuntu's
<ryxxed> it's kind of annoying
<NotSure_> ok... I found the site I downloaded 4.2 from last night... It was as I suspected    the official site...  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2   and after install it was 4.1 in the little loading box during bootup
<NotSure_> and looks exactly lijke 4.1
<Dr_willis> You did  use the package manager/apt-get ?
<syockit> NotSure_: you did it exactly as said in the directions?
<Dr_willis> NotSure,  it does use you rold kde settings.. of course..
<cdavis> I am switching to kubuntu from ubuntu so sorry if this is obvious. I used tsclient a lot with ubuntu and cannot figure out how to get it into the panel on ubuntu?
<mahmood> i have some problem with visual effect too
<NotSure_> no,  I wanted to burn a copy for a friend at work
<syockit> mahmood: what else crashes? can you start other apps, like amarok, etc
<Dr_willis> burn a copy of what exactly? the Kubuntu.iso ?
<NotSure_> yeds
<NotSure_> yes
<syockit> mahmood: it worked in 4.1?
<Dr_willis> well.. the kubuntu iso files dont have 4.2 on them
<mahmood> yes worked in 4.1
<NotSure_> I burned kubuntu 4.2 iso,,,  burned on disc,,,  installed on fresh partition...  reporting 4.1 on initial desktop boot screen
<NotSure_> looks and feels like 4.1
<mahmood> when i open 2 or more program crash will happen
<Dr_willis> Theres a 4.2 iso for Kubuntu? thats amazing fast.. it just was lreleased like this week
<syockit> now where have I heard this problem before...
<mahmood> what this crash happen in kde 4.2?
<syockit> Dr_willis: nope I don't think so... unless jaunty alpha is taken into consideration
<Dr_willis> syockit,  thats what i was thinking.. the Kubuntu CD iso images come with 4.1 - you must install then upgrade them to 4.2 if you want 4.2
<Dr_willis> Im not seeing any mention of a 4.2 iso at  the kubuntu web site
<cdavis> is there something like tsclient that I can use instead on kde?
<NotSure_> Ok,,,  I may have stated it incorrectly...  I went to the official kde site at the top of this screen and it is a kubuntu site with latest kde 4.2 iso download...  I look at that as kubuntu kde 4.2...  but what is the difference
<NotSure_> it still is suppose to be kde 4.2
<Dr_willis> reread the site. its NOT saying the iso file has kde 4.2
<Dr_willis> its saying 4.2 has been released as in  the software...
<syockit> mahmood: not sure. After crashing, please post your /var/log/kdm.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.2 has been released. Users of our development Jaunty version can do a full upgrade to get the latest packages. Packages for 8.10 (Intrepid) are in the kubuntu-experimental PPA.
<mahmood> syockit  thanks maan
<syockit> I guess they shouldn't put KDE 4.2 Released so big on the top
<NotSure_> ok...  that was a very misleading website for a newer guy like me... I dont understand why they make it look like you are downloading 4.2 at that site...
<NotSure_> thanks for clearing it up for me
<syockit> it was misleading for me too
<Dr_willis> I find it very clear. :)
<Dr_willis> 4.2 has been released.. ubunt/kubuntu does NOT do 'rolling upgrades' to newer versions like many other disrtos do
<Dr_willis> 8.10 will have 4.1 untill the next release of kubuntu - then it wull be using 4.2
<Dr_willis> If you want 4.2 you do so 'at your own risk' :) its experimental
<NotSure_> any idea when the kubuntu should be released?
<malv> the 4.2 packages seem a little crashy
<malv> is it because of the packages or because of kde 4.2?
<Dr_willis> Proberly both :)
<syockit> NotSure_: next version will be released in april, if all goes well
<syockit> now another one with 4.2 probs
<malv> we need a 3 month release schedule, I cant wait that long
<Dr_willis> 8.10 = 2008, 10th month.. 6 mo from then   will be... the next release
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 8.16 :)
<syockit> malv: now if' you're willing to maintain every releases
<malv> we need a 9.02
<syockit> gosh, what do you need so many releases for?
<malv> they should create two distros, one which releases every year and is supported for 3 years, and one that releases every three months and only the current version is supported
<syockit> If you want stability, I'll doubt you can get it polished in short time
<malv> three month idea is good because they can integrate in major features like new kernels and desktop environments
<malv> they don't have to update everything, just the major features that everyone wants
<malv> the primary audiences are: grandma, corporate, technogeek, and developer
<Dr_willis> not going to happen any time soon i imagine
<NotSure_> thx
<Dr_willis> If you want latest stuff theres the experimaneal repos and the PPA repos
<syockit> how long should testing be?
<malv> will the 4.2 experiemental repo keep up with the 4.2 patches, or do we need to wait till the next kde or kubuntu release to get the fixes?
<syockit> say if you're going to support it until next-next version, that's only 6-month shelf0life
<malv> which is fine, technogeeks usually update it the day it comes out
<malv> grandma, not so much
<itai> hi, is it possible to install kde 4.2 in hardy?
<syockit> but testing is a great deal. you need to make sure it works
<syockit> btw, all these are offtopic and should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<syockit> itai: sorry, no can do, unless you want to compile on your own
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if any changes are going to happen in how the releases happen. :)
<malv> i wouldn't expect it
<doates> how can i install adobe flash
<itai> syockit, is it a temporary thing , or i will never be able to run 4.2 on hardy?
<syockit> itai: there are no plans to implement that in hardy
<Dr_willis> doates,  i tend to install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' and it gets flash and other web type bits you proberly want also
<failers> hmm i dont have any cds left and i got dual boot whit kubuntu and vista is it possible to somehow reinstall it all thru kubuntu so i only get 1 os?
<syockit> itai: but you can, however, temporarily enable repos for later ubuntu version and install it. expect major breakage
<malv> turns out my flash troubles were because pcm was muted
<malv> strange that pcm can be muted, but you can still get the desktop sounds
<asraniel> hi there. is there a particular reason why firefox is so badly integrated in kde? firefox never knows what application to use to open files (like torrent files with ktorrent etc)
<syockit> failers: is it okay to delete vista?
<Dr_willis> malv,  could be it has the names of the 'mixers' messed up with main/pcm reversed
<failers> thats was what i was trying todo syockit
<failers> :P
<ryxxed> it's okay if you burn it afterwards
<ryxxed> and let out the evil microsoft spirits that reside in it with ancient voodoo
<failers> i wanna remove vista and only keep kubuntu
<blahjake> asraniel: strangely enough, i've found installing firefox-gnome-support makes it a bit better about that under kde as well
<failers> but dont got any cds so i can burn kubuntu and reinstall it all
<syockit> failers: then you can delete vista partition, move your partition to the beginning of disk, and resize it
<ryxxed> personally, i'd overwrite zeros over that hard drive that has vista on it
<ryxxed> and then format it sooo many times
<itai> syockit, thanks, i'll give it a miss...
<dragonmaster> Everything acts as if I have sound, but I don't hear anything.
<Dr_willis> You can use Unetbootin or other ways to make a install-thumbdrive
<syockit> failers: but if you still want to install, use a usb drive instead
<failers> syockit i installed kubuntu thru wubi so vista and kubuntu is on same partition
<syockit> ayyyy
<ryxxed> don't use wubi
<failers> syockit oh that is possible with usb stick?
<blahjake> asraniel: you can also make a one-line shell script with this in it: kfmclient exec $1
<failers> :o
<syockit> failers: yes. refer to dr_willisss
<blahjake> asraniel: and when firefox doesn't know the association, use that to open and it will use the kde association
<ryxxed> wubi causes more problems than it solves
<failers> it installed my kubuntu atleast :)
 * Dr_willis votes for wubi to be removed in the next release :)
<ryxxed> it's good for taking *buntu for a test drive
<ryxxed> but after that it's useless
<asraniel> blahjake: and where would that shellscript go and how should it be named?
<Dr_willis> I have live cds that work better then wubi :)
<failers> but Dr_willis then how to install from usb disk just copy all things on the iso to the usb or? i do know my computer is bootable from a usb but i dont know the part how to get kubuntu on it
<dragonmaster> I have music playing in Amarok but no sound.
<Dr_willis> failers,  ------>  You can use ' Unetbootin'  or other ways to make a install-thumbdrive
<asraniel> blahjake: ah, i got it
<syockit> failers: check out unetbootin
<ryxxed> failers : as it has already been stated : unetbootin
<failers> oki i will thx
<Dr_willis> I always use unetbootin now a days
<ryxxed> dragonmaster : uh, turn your volume up
<dragonmaster> Nevermind.  Seems I didn't have headphones going.  lol
<ryxxed> haha
<syockit> cool, there's also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<Dr_willis> syockit,  yep. that works very well also.
<Dr_willis> but im not sure if you can dothat from the live cd. :)
<syockit> I think it won't survive wikipedia notability
<failers> Currently the tool is only available for Ubuntu, but Windows and KDE versions are planned
<syockit> no, he can do it from wubi kubuntu
<ryxxed> This is a harmless program [citation needed].
<dragonmaster> Linux is getting much better. lol
<failers> so didnt help me but im downloading unetbootin now anyway :P
<Dr_willis> [citation needed].[citation needed]. on the [citation needed].
<Dr_willis> unetbootin - can even download the iso and mke the bootable thumbdrive auomatcally
<syockit> failers: I thought you have kubuntu on the windows?
<syockit> you can run it from that kubuntu
<syockit> aha, i see
<syockit> sorry
<failers> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator says that kde aint supported :o
<Dr_willis> I normally use unetbootin on windows :) lol
<Dr_willis> the unetbootin binary works under kubuntu or ubuntu
<Dr_willis> or windows
<ryxxed> install kde afterwards?
<failers> :P
<Dr_willis> and it does work with the kubuntu iso files.. and xubuntu, and alternative iso files
<failers> what ever unetbootin is installing now so to late ^^
<doates> thanks dr_willis!
<syockit> nah, installing kubuntu fresh is the best
<ssj4Gogeta> This is the first time I'm on an IRC. So it's like a chatroom?
<failers> damn unetbottin was a cool and easy software :o
<ryxxed> no, it's like google
<Dr_willis> IRC is the ORIGINAL chatrooms :)
<Dr_willis> unless you call  newsgroups chatrooms.. :)
<ssj4Gogeta> ok thanks :)
<Dr_willis> but those are  not quite the same..
<syockit> I, who came from earlier internet age, don't know of existence of other chatroom apps
<ryxxed> yahoo chatroom and so on, so on
<ssj4Gogeta> I've used chatrooms in yahoo instant messenger
<Dr_willis> I recall compiling IRC (the original irc client called IRC) ages ago :)
<Dr_willis> and irc chatting on 'greenbar' printing terminals
<failers> haha
<malv> i have like three eth0s in knetworkmanager for some reason
<Dr_willis> and on bbs systems
<ssj4Gogeta> wow
<failers> my irc time started around when windows 98 SE was released :P
<Dr_willis> My IRC time started in 1986 I think. :)
<failers> :o
<failers> did internet even exist at that time
<failers> haha
<ssj4Gogeta> lol i didn't start using internet until 2000
<Dr_willis> Internet  = not  exactly
<Dr_willis> BBS and FTP sites and IRC = yes
<gilles__> hi
<Dr_willis> and newsgroups
<failers> ok :P
<doates> Dr_willis
<doates> I keep getting an error trying to install the package
<gilles__> anybody here has success with nepomuk + strigi
<ssj4Gogeta> So you can get help here about Kubuntu?
<ryxxed> pretty much, yeah
<Dr_willis> doates,  give the error to the channel wouldbe the best idea
<gilles__> "in nepomuk conf it write "strigi service not running"
<doates> Error is
<doates> APT Error. Context:
<doates>     Package download failed,
<doates>     I wasn't able to locate a file for the flashblock package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<gilles__> i'm using kde 4.2
<Dr_willis> I dont use flashblock. or i install it  from the firefox extensions sit eon a per user  case..  so NO idea on that.
<ssj4Gogeta> cool. I'm new to Linux and I discovered I can do pretty much everything in Kubuntu which I can do in Windows except gaming. I haven't even booted into Windows since I got Kubuntu running properly
<failers> ssj4Gogeta if you want gaming checkout what wine and cedega can do :)
<Dr_willis> Gaming is for the weak
<Dr_willis> :)
<failers> gaming is for the bored pro's
<ssj4Gogeta> so cedega and wine will run dx9/10 games?
<failers> some
<failers> it wont run the bugfree and hazzle free you but some games run
<failers> *them
<Dr_willis> Ive not seen a DX10 game thats worth running in DX10 mode. :)
<ssj4Gogeta> crysis is good in dx10
<Dr_willis> They came out with a dx10date to it?
<Dr_willis> update :)
<ssj4Gogeta> I'll try wine and cedega :)
<ssj4Gogeta> no it supported dx10 from the beginning :)
<Dr_willis> i played that 'crysis warcry'  the other day. :)
<failers> ssj4Gogeta http://appdb.winehq.org/ there you have wich programs and games wine can run and most of them got guides on how to run them etc
<malv> comic plasma widget crashes plasma =(
<Dr_willis> I dont even recall DX10being out at that time.. but i dont remebmer ;)
<ssj4Gogeta> thanks failers :D
<failers> oh and cedega costs some money
<Heliodor> Hello
<failers> so unless you want to pay you should checkout wine only ^^
<Heliodor> how can i clean out unused libraries?
<Dr_willis> its not really worth it to get cedega much these days
<ssj4Gogeta> ok. i'll see...
<ssj4Gogeta> I'm having some problem with flash in Firefox too. it doesn't play the sound in videos
<ssj4Gogeta> i'll appreciate some help :)
<failers> Dr_willis big thanks now its booting the live cd from my usb stick :)
<Dr_willis> amazingoriffic eh?
<Dr_willis> :)
<failers> yea :)
<ssj4Gogeta> the site says I can even run PS CS3 on wine!!!
<failers> ssj4Gogeta dont get to excited most apps that are listed runs in wine but comes with plenty of bugs :P
 * Dr_willis dosent even know what PS CS3 is
<failers> me neither
<failers> :P
<failers> recomended size on swap partition ? :)
<johnflux_> photoshop I think
<johnflux_> I've seen the CS code word used for photoshop
<Dr_willis> or Counterstrike. :)
<palbuddy> hi, help please please?  I'm trying to install Kubuntu and it hangs at the keyboard layout screen
<palbuddy> it just sits there, and I can even use this IRC at the same time
<SlimeyPete> yeah, PS CS3 == Photoshop (Creative Suite 3)
<ssj4Gogeta> any help with my flash issue in firefox..? :)
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> thats the extent of my info on flash help.
<Dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ssj4Gogeta> I can play music, but only the music in flash videos doesn't work
<Dr_willis> theres some extra lib for flash ive seen mentiond that may help
<Dr_willis> but i forget where is aw the info at
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Dr_willis> may help :)
<Dr_willis> with flash-sound
<ssj4Gogeta> thanks, I'll try that :)
<Dr_willis> and thats from the flash url the bot posted.. but some of htose guides are a bit old
<palbuddy> anybody know of a good website that has to do with instillation bugs?
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu/kubuntu forums
<ssj4Gogeta> so ubottu is a bot???
<Dr_willis> would be ht eplace to start
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mofux> hi guys, i'm running kde 4.2. installed from the kubuntu experimental ppa... how can i install the compiz-kde package?
<mofux> i'm getting dependancy errors
<spectral> Hi, i'm trying to disable ipv6. the kernel module is not loaded, but still i have an ipv6 address showing up in ip/ifconfig. how can i get rid of it?
<mofux> caused by libplasma2
<ssj4Gogeta> ubuntu bot!! interesting
<ssj4Gogeta> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<spectral> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ssj4Gogeta> !foo is foo
<failers> hm
<failers> restricted drivers avaible but when i press the driver and click activate nada happends
<spectral> well i don't know what's wrong, i thought it was ipv6 interfering. but wget, svn, etc cannot resolve. but it does work with nslookup et al.. any ideas?
<eightieskhild> anyone here know how to make firefox go back when you press backspace in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> spectral,  open the Run Command & type; kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist '  add this line ' blacklist ipv6 '  save the file and reboot  then open the konsole and do:' ip a | grep inet6 '  If there's no output, IPv6 is disabled
<spectral> BluesKaj: it isn't listed with lsmod, but ip a still shows inet6 address
<BluesKaj> do the above , it will work , don't worry about lsmod
<ssj4Gogeta> Firefox tabs aren't rendering correctly in KDE. can someone help me? :)
<spectral> what i did was echo 'install ipv6 /bin/true' >/etc/modprobe.d/ipv6
<spectral> blacklisting also did not help.. and the alias inet-pf-10 off trick didn't either
<BluesKaj> did you reboot ?
<spectral> of course
<BluesKaj> then I don't know what else to tell you
<spectral> :(
<eightieskhild> ssj4Gogeta: do you have a nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> spectral, your obviously trying this a diff pc , right ?
<BluesKaj> on
<eightieskhild> anyone here know how to make firefox go back when you press backspace?
<eightieskhild> or is it gobal?
<spectral> BluesKaj: no, it's on this one.. but, if there is no ipv6 module listed with lsmod, it should be ok?
<BluesKaj> spectral, I din't see you leave the chat, so how could you have rebooted ?
<spectral> BluesKaj: i have tried that before coming here already
<spectral> but just to settle any doubts i can do it again..
<BluesKaj> ipv6 is merely disabled , it isn't deleted
<K47w0> pk f0r 3v3r
<robin0800> eightieskhild: alt and direction keys do this on my laptop
<K47w0> h0ll4
<hyperboreean> Hi, does anyone know in which package is the mkinitrd located under kubuntu 8.10?
<eightieskhild> robin0800 i know i'm just so used to pressing back space ... lol
<eightieskhild> robin0800: this is only my 2second day Without windows ever (always used both but mostly windows)
<K47w0> sto guardando "Uomini e Donne" che palle........ Federico nn si decide proprio..........
<Pici> !it | K47w0
<ubottu> K47w0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eightieskhild> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<eightieskhild> >.<
<failers> !knetmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetmanager
<failers> !netmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmanager
<failers> :o
<failers> could use some guide how to set up wireless connection
<eightieskhild> i could have sworn amarok was 2.0...
<BluesKaj> !knetworkmanager | failers
<ubottu> failers: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<BluesKaj> heh , some help that is
<failers> hm yea
<robin0800> !failers wirless netwoking
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<failers> haha
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ssj4Gogeta> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<spectral> BluesKaj: ok, added the blacklist ipv6 line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  but ip a still shows inet6:
<eightieskhild> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<BluesKaj> there that should cover all the bases
<BluesKaj> spectral, ip a | grep inet6
<BluesKaj> is there any output ?
<spectral> yep that gives me 2 matching lines.. one for loopback, one for eth0
<BluesKaj> did you do the blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , like I suggested ?
<spectral> yes
<spectral> spectral@jaghut:~$ grep ipv6 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<spectral> blacklist ipv6
<Authority> where should I submit bug reports for KDE 4.2 on Intrepid that aren't "packaging related"?  The release notes only mention packaging bugs.
<Kyran> hey guys
<Kyran> I've got a problem with the kde 4.2 packages
<Kyran> I'm trying to install them on a fresh ubuntu minimal system by apt-getting kde-core
<Kyran> but I get an error on package libpcre3
<Kyran> apt-get says the size doesn't match
<failers> do i ever need to reboot ubuntu when installing new updates / software unless itself tells me that i should?
<Kyran> it depends on what's upgraded
<Kyran> for normal apps you shouldn't
<Kyran> but a new kernel won't be loaded until you reboot
<failers> ye but a new kernel update usually makes kubuntu say that i need to reboot :P
<failers> or atleast i think so
<Kyran> I'm still on 3.5, and it never tells me to reboot :)
<failers> hm ok
<failers> oh well 1 minute here and there i doesnt hurt to reboot i guess :P
<Kyran> it's not critical anyway
<william_> is this out of date or did I install the wrong version? http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu
<eightieskhild> anyone know what i need to do to get amarok2?
<Kyran> it's explained on kubuntu.org
<failers> william_ what do you mean
<Kyran> you need have kde4 and activate an extra repository
<failers> william_ your desktop doesnt look like the pictures does or?
<lokai> whats the compiz effects manager called again?
<BluesKaj> Kyran , do you have these debs in your sources list ..look under intrepid in the dropdown box, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<william_> failers, it says the current stable release is kubuntu 6.10 with kde 3.5.5
<william_> failers, can't you read?
<Kyran> yeah kubuntu experimental is in the sources.list
<eightieskhild> Kyran: isn't Intrepid Ibex kde4?
<Kyran> eightieskhild: yes it is
<eightieskhild> i thought so.
<Pici> william_: Yes, it needs to be updated.
<william_> lol, that's so bad it's almost funny
<Pici> william_: I'll file a bug, if theres not one already there.
<Kyran> BluesKaj : it crashes on the libpcre3 package from that launchpad repository
<Kyran> it says the size doesn't match and refuses to continu
<Pici> Bug 112673 has already been filed.  I'll poke someone about it.
<BluesKaj> Kyran , oh yeah, that's becoming a problem on some setups
<william_> why is firefox such a bad performer
<william_> is it the gtk stuff?
<Kyran> is there a solution to the problem?
<william_> Kyrun, is it just the gpg error?
<Kyran> it's not the gpg error
<Kyran> I've got the keys
<Kyran> it's a filesize error
<BluesKaj> well, kernel upgrade , one must obey, so gonna reboot
<william_> try re-downloading the file
<Kyran> purge the downloaded packages and try again?
<william_> yeah
<Kyran> I'll give it a shot
<Kyran> got to reboot, cause I'm installing on a different partition on this machine
<william_> this is weird, one second my gtk aps including synaptic want to look like oxygen, the next minute they don't
<eightieskhild> i have alot of my package listing failing anyone else?
<nargzul> Hi again, anybody knows which package I must install to have debug information when a programm crash?
<william_> anyone know of a decent gui for configuring samba that actually works?
<ssj4Gogeta> Can someone tell me more about mouse gestures in KDE? I must have triggered one accidentally cause it showed me thumbnails on my windows on the screen
<ssj4Gogeta> !mouse gestures
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse gestures
<Kyran> cleaning out the downloaded packages doesn't help
<ssj4Gogeta> !gestures
<ubottu> KDE has a built-in support for mouse gestures. See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0 for a quick howto
<Kyran> libpcre3 still has the wrong filesize
<lokai> I'm trying to assign a keybinding for the action 'minimize window' in KDE3. I do kdesudo systemsettings and set my key binding there. It saves, but the binding doesn't work -- why?!
<nargzul> no one?
<Kyran> lokai: shouldn't you configure the keybinding in the normal systemsettings?
<Kyran> you've probably bound it for the root account
<lokai> ah, maybe.
<lokai> no -- didn't work.
<lokai> still have the same problem
<Kyran> I never really used keybindings, so I can't really help there
<BluesKaj> william_ , try,  system-config-samba
<lokai> arghhh why aren't keybindings working (KDE3) ? The settings are saved when I re-visit them in systemsettings, but they don't work!!
<william_> BluesKaj, I have tried that one but it does not work
<william_> it doesn't add the folders to smb
<william_> althouth the server config bit seem so work
<BluesKaj> william , di you configure it ?
<william_> BluesKaj, isn't that what system-config-samba is supposed todo lol?
<BluesKaj> william_ , I don't use a gui , I just type smb:/ in the addressbar in konqueror and the workgroup pc's are listed
<Kyran> no one knows why apt-get gives me a wrong filesize error on llibpcre3 in the kde4.2 update?
<william_> BluesKaj, how do you configure folders to share?
<BluesKaj> william you have configure sharing in the dirs that would like , by clicking on properties then the share tab
<william_> BluesKaj, I am migrating a friend to linux and he is a gui kinda guy
<william_> BluesKaj, that has NEVER worked in kde 4
<BluesKaj> actully it's easier to share in linux than it is in windows , I do both
<william_> When I click on the Share tab I have the option Configure File Sharing
<william_> it prompt me for admin pass
<BluesKaj> kde 4 isn't much different than kde3 , in terms of useage
<Kyran> I still recommend and install kde3.5
<william_> I select the folder I want to share and share it with write privileges.
<Kyran> I haven't been able to get 4 running smoothly enough for a non geek to able to work with it
<william_> the reason I does not work is because it does not do any user or group forcing
<BluesKaj> use your normal pw, william_
<william_> yes, I use my password and share the folder but I can't write to the folder
<failers> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> ok , try this in the terminal , there are 2 cmnds , first : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt , then: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount ..warning , this makes the linux machine let anyone use the network
<nargzul> Hi again, anybody knows which package I must install to have debug information when a programm crash?
<Kyran> run it from commandline
<william_> BluesKaj, is that what kio uses?
<william_> kio samba
<Kyran> you'll get a stacktrace if it craches
<BluesKaj> william , make sure your folders on the other networked pcs are shared as well
<william_> ok
<william_> what next?
<BluesKaj> william_ , most samba clients will see those commands
<BluesKaj> now , try smb:/ in konq
<william_> yup
<william_> I can see my computer in my workgroup
<william_> now how do I share my desktop folder
<BluesKaj>  william_ , /home/yourusername/edit/properties/share tab/configure sharing
<nargzul> Kyran: it's for programm like kwin :/
<Kyran> those tend to leave logs if they crach
<Kyran> check /var/log/
<DaSkreech> Ok just had an unexpected power down
<william_> Bluekaj, I have done that and I can see my folder listed under the shares
<DaSkreech>  now plasma can't find 1/4 of my widgets
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any clue how to get them back?
<nargzul> Kyran: we can't find any stack trace to report a bug :(
<Kyran> there's a bunch of logs in there
<william_> samba is so bad
<Kyran> if a system critical component fails, you're going to able to read about it in one of them
<Kyran> if I don't know what the crash is, then I can't really point you to anything more specific
<william_> samba does not like gui
<nargzul> Kyran: yes but it doesn't really help to know how to debug after
<Kyran> ?
<william_> do I need to add a samba user or something?
<william_> I have set a samba password
<william_> isn't it supposed to just use the system users?
<william_> and when I login to my account from another computer why does it not run as the user I just loged in as
<wastrel> hi hi
<mofux> is there a kde4-window-decorator (compiz) available for 4.2 ? the package compiz-kde doesn't work because of unmet dependencies
<Kyran> why would you want compiz for the kde4 series?
<Kyran> it has compositing build in?
<Kyran> (no question mark needed there)
<gorgonzola> herllo, i'm trying to setup GCaldaemon to use my google calendar in kontcat. first of all, isn't there a more straigthforward way? ie, a kubuntu package that would allow me to do this? and if not, what is the normal procedure to manually add a daemon to the system?
<mofux> Kyran: kwin runs way too slow to use for me
<gorgonzola> ie, what group? where do i put the link for autostart on boot, etc/init.d/? etc.
<yago> hi does anyone know how to inyect packages with ipw2200?
<genii> william_: Samba user list can be totally different than system user list even if you have syncing the two as preference. Add a samba user by: sudo smbpasswd -ae username              and use the same passwd as the system name.
<mofux> i'd like to use it though if it would run at good speed
<Kyran> mofux: running it on an nvidia card?
<mofux> nope, radeon 9800, using the OS radeon driver
<Kyran> try using the fglrx drivers
<mofux> i did before, same
<Kyran> iirc the os drivers don't have 3d acceleration
<mofux> they do have
<gorgonzola> yes, they do
<genii> william_: You will need restart of samba before changes take effect
<Kyran> ah, I never got 3d working smooth with them, so I guessed it didn't support it
<gorgonzola> i just reinstalled my box, and the radeon driver enabled kwin effects without flaw
<Kyran> it's best to look if you can tweak your xorg.conf first
<mofux> i have no flaws either, but it's running only about 18 fps
<mofux> and feels sloppy
<mofux> i could track it down to be the shadows plugin
<mofux> if i disable it i get 50fps
<Kyran> there we go :)
<Kyran> kwin can be sped up a lot by picking the right settings
<Kyran> there's some interesting blog posts to be found about that
<thinkgnu> how can i add exprimental repository in adept ? in which tab is it in Software Sources
<mofux> Kyran: i know, i already talked to the kwin dev
<Kyran> then you're way better informed than I am ;)
<Kyran> I've been trying to get good performance out of kwin on my laptop with an nvidia card, but no luck so far
<mofux> well... that's why i want to install compiz-kde :)
<thinkgnu> is it in UPDATES tab ?
<Kyran> thinkgnu: 3rd party tab
<Kyran> then just type in deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Kyran> and hit save
<thinkgnu> Kyran: is this ? >http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu interpid partner
<thinkgnu> oh
<thinkgnu> thanks
<Kyran> if you want the kubuntu experimental repo that is :)
<Kyran> don't overwrite anything, just add a line
<calice123> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thinkgnu> ok
<Kyran> repost: I'm having some problems installing kde 4.2 on a clean system
<Kyran> I keep getting the error that the libpcre3 package does not have the correct size
<william_> god, I now tried SWAT to configure samba and that doesn't work without a root password!
<genii> Kyran: Then delete from /var/cache/apt/archives   the partially d/l or corrupt packagename there of libpcre3
<Kyran> I've already tried running apt-get clean
<Kyran> but that didn't help
<neothecat> is there a way in kmail using IMAP to just check "INBOX" and not any other folders during interval email checking?
<genii> Kyran: clean will only delete packages there which are setup already, etc. If they are pending or so it won't delete a packaname it finds there in that case.
<genii> Kyran: You need to manually rm the corrupt file
<Kyran> ok thanks
<Kyran> I'll give that a shot
<elgordo123> Hello...
<tedy_> peace
<elgordo123> Using compiz fusion, kontact and okular always open in full screen.  I have no idea how to permantly change that
<elgordo123> so it only opens in regular window?
<tedy_> what s going on
<elgordo123> using kde 4.2 kubuntu packages
<bobbob1016_> I just installed kubuntu-desktop alongside my ubuntu (gnome), how can I keep them separate, as in now in gnome, when I open a folder it uses Dolphin, I want gnome programs to open in gnome, and kde ones in kde, any ideas?
<Kyran> genii: I removed the file, but it didn't help
<Kyran> it still says the filesize doesn't match
<zicada> i gotta say, i dont think ive ever seen fonts this good in firefox using linux
<zicada> http://zic.darktech.org/zicada/win.png
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016_ , did you choose kde desktop at login ?
<Unksi> zicada: me neither, kde <3 :)
<genii> Kyran: Do you have a mix of repositories from different dists perhaps?
<bobbob1016_> BluesKaj, No
<Kyran> nope
<Unksi> thats actually what ive always seen with kde4 :) (except with gtk apps in the first kde 4 releases)
<Kyran> I've got kubuntu 8.10 defaults
<zicada> you'll notice thats firefox though
<Kyran> kukuntu-members-kde4
<Unksi> ye
<Kyran> and kubuntu-experimental
<zicada> yeah the default 8.10 in kde4.2 are excellent
<zicada> but in firefox it makes you weep blood
<zicada> heh
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016_ , if you have both kde and gnome desktops installed , then you must decide which one you want to use at the login menu. Which is the default if you don't choose ?
<genii> Kyran: PErhaps comment out experimental, sudo apt-get update      then try install of it again
<Unksi> ye, tho lately its been ok too :)
<genii> Kyran: Could you pastebin result of:  apt-cache policy libpcre3              this may tell what repos
<Kyran> the thing is that I want to install kde4.2
<Kyran> which is experimental
<bobbob1016_> BluesKaj, I chose gnome.  What I mean is in gnome, I want nautilus to open when I open a folder, in kde I want dolphin.  However now in gnome, I get dophin opening folders.
<Kyran> is *in experimental
<genii> Kyran: If different vers are listed by the apt-cache policy command, you can force a specific version in the install line
<Kyran> could you tell me how I do that
<Kyran> (I need to reboot this system to try this out)
<genii> Kyran: eg: if policy reports something like: Candidate: 7.4-1ubuntu2.1               then:   sudo apt-get install libpcre3=7.4-1ubuntu2.1
<Kyran> ok thanks
<Kyran> and lets reboot again
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016_, dunno much about nautilus or gnome ingeneral , but I prefer konq as my file manager, not dolphin
<failers> what is kubuntus texteditor called i only know ubuntus "gedit" :o
<bobbob1016_> BluesKaj, Either way, I want to keep kde out of my gnome and vice versa
<bobbob1016_> failers, kate if memory serves
<failers> oki
<failers> yap it was kate
<failers> thx
<genii> I fail to understand this fascination with rebooting.
<blahjake> s/he may still be in recovery from windows
<sigma_za> where is the proper weather plasmoid for kde4.2? the current lcd one really doesnt work properly
<genii> blahjake: Yes, true. Reconditioning takes a while ;)
<failers> rebooting makes me feel relieved
<failers> :)
<failers> exept this time kubuntu froze when i pressed reboot :o
<noaXess> is openoffice.org v3 anywhere in the repos?
<noaXess> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Kyran> genii there's two versions of libpcre3 availlable
<Kyran> the first one in the normal repos, which is installed
<Kyran> a newer version in the experimental repo
<KDesk> hi, I have an ipod and I want to transfer music in AAC to it. Before I had used m4a, but I think AAC may be better. But when I try to transfer them, Amarok says that the media doesn't support the tracks. What can I do?
<Kyran> which causes the error
<KDesk> noaXess: You can get oo.o 3 from a PPA repo.
<Kyran> "unable to fetch ... libpcre3 ... file size mismatch"
<cbwcjw> noaXess: On the time of intrepids release, openoffice.org v3 was considered expiremental. Therefore, they have kept it in an experimental repo until version 9.04.
<noaXess> KDesk: ok
<KDesk> noaXess: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<genii> Kyran: OK. It may be the specific file is currently being worked on by the devs or so. Another alternative is to use web browser to navigate to the repo, download the file manually, and use dpkg to instaqll it
<noaXess> KDesk: ok..
<niteye> whats the difference between the kubuntu DVD and the Live CD?
<KDesk> niteye: the DVD has what the cd has, and many more packages.
<Kyran> genii how can I see that the package is being worked on?
<genii> Kyran: Offhand I'm not sure there is a direct way. Other than maybe check creation times on the file if you see a listing in the web browser of the directory it is in
 * bizkit is back.
<Kyran> I can't find the package in the directory listing
<Kyran> ah
<Kyran> got it
<genii> Kyran: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/   is the dir
<Kyran> yeah, found it
<Kyran> I was looking in l
<genii> Kyran: Heh, me too at first
<Kyran> so installing that is dpkg -install blabla.deb ?
<genii> Kyran: At any rate, you can try manual d/l of whichever version is for your architecture, then: sudo dpkg -i yadda.deb
<motoplux> hi
<joeslugg> Ahoy! - I updated to 4.2 and am using KWin effects, but app. switch (alt-tab) effects aren't working. Any hints?
<ryxxed> for apt-build what architecture should i select, i have an athlon 64 x2
<Kyran> genii thanks for the help, I'll give that a shot
<failers> OPS i removed my only "start menu" panel
<ryxxed> i'm not really, there's a multiple athlon choices there
<failers> :D how do i get it back
<genii> Kyran: np
<cbwcjw> Earlier on, I had a choice between GDM and KDM for a login manager. I now want KDM to manage my login screen. How do I change this?
<mooperd> Hi, Im trying to use skype but Im getting an error message
<ryxxed> does anyone know?
<alberto> hola a todos
<mooperd> "Problem with audo capture"
<SlimeyPete> ryxxed: what choices are you given?
<Guest4819> alguien de habla ispana
<Guest4819> por favor
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KDesk> cbwcjw: I don't remember very well, but you can try with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ryxxed> slimeypete : athlon64 and athlon64-sse3
<ryxxed> i know it's not athlonfx
<failers> how do i move my newly created panel its in top of the screen and i want it on the bottom
<SlimeyPete> athlon64-sse3 will make the best use of your processor, I think.
<peepp> moin
<ryxxed> i can always just edit it in the conf
<peepp> jemand online
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Thanks!
<KDesk> cbwcjw: did it work?
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Yea, it opend that config screen with the choice. Ill log in/out and tell you
<KDesk> ok :)
<mooperd> Hi, Im trying to use skype but Im getting an error message "Problem with audo capture" when I try to make a call
 * bizkit is away: Gone away for now
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Nope :( didnt work
<mkulke> hello, i installed kontact from the kde 4.2 repos, and kontact is always fullscreen, anyone knows what i can do about this?
 * bizkit is back.
<KDesk> cbwcjw: let's see, you can also edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change the line from /usr/bin/gdm to /usr/bin/kdm
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Ill do that now :D
<KDesk> cbwcjw: and you can also remove gdm, then I think it will use kdm.
<KDesk> cbwcjw: ah, did you restarted X? with Alt+D in GDM?
<KDesk> cbwcjw:  or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, then it should switch to kdm
<cbwcjw> Hooray for killing X, ill just do that.
<BluesKaj> mkulke, right click at the top by the titlebar , choose configure window behaviour/window specific, kmail will be in the list ,choose it , modify,then go from there
<thinkgnu> is this true ? ""Pre-release updates in Adept ->Software Sources"" == ""Proposed updates in synaptic->Software Sources""
<mkulke> BluesKaj: which titelbar?
<mkulke> titlebar
<cbwcjw> KDesk: DIdnt work, so what was the file that I needed to edit
<BluesKaj> thinkgnu , synaptic and adept are synched
<KDesk> cbwcjw:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager you can also remove gdm from you system
<BluesKaj> click in the space at the top then , mkulke
<thinkgnu> BluesKaj: i want to enable Proposed updates but i don't have synaptic
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Well that didnt work
<failers> haha god im exploding :P god damn kde's panel was hard to configure
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Oh, one moment
<failers> gnome ftw on that part
<Tm_T> failers: less cursing son
<cbwcjw> !language failers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbwcjw> !language | failers
<ubottu> failers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> thinkgnu, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<thinkgnu> BluesKaj: but i don't want to install synaptic , i just want to do it from adept
<thinkgnu> you mean they aren't equivalent ?
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Thats... odd. KDM is the default already!??! Let me restart
<BluesKaj> well, then sudo apt-get update , and the adept notifier should popup , thenclick on it
<KDesk> cbwcjw: remove gdm :)
<desu> thinkgnu: run adept, then click on the first icon on left (sources), click on "edit sources" and the third tab should give you what you need...
<lovre> im trying to run python-pigment examples, getting black screen. What could be the problem, it uses opengl...
 * bizkit is away: Gone away for now
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Restarting worked, I now see the sleek KDM :)
<KDesk> cbwcjw:  ah great!
<cbwcjw> KDesk: I love KDE, but i dont understand, why use KHTML instead of something else, and why was webkit derived from KHTML
<KDesk> cbwcjw: Yes, KDE is the best! Webkit was forked from Apple to use in safari, but know in Qt 4.4 webkit is part of it, and in the next release 4.5 it will be faster and better. Maybe in Jaunty konkeror will be compiled with webkit.
<darth_chatri> just installed kde 4.2 on hardy. power manager does not have options for suspend/hibernate and network manager cannot do manual configuration
<darth_chatri> are these missing features or do i have to install more packages?
<Murchadh> Anyone use the Samsung NC10 with Kubuntu? I have also posted this in #kubuntu-offtopic where I would love to hear from anyone who has.
<mooperd> hi, I installed esound to get skype working properly byt now I cant get the mixer window jobbie, all I can hear through the phones is the microphone input amplified many many times!
<mooperd> hapl!
<earle> skype's sound configuration for linux is bloody awful
<mooperd> earle: tell me about it
<mooperd> For some reason it broke out of the box
<mooperd> and now I have no mixer ;'(
<earle> on mine it presented a list of near-identical looking input and output devices without any explanation... eventually I gave up.
<earle> and of course they don't provide a sound level tester on the linux version, you have to call that bloody test call number all the time.
<earle> conclusion: they don't give a toss about linux users
<KDesk> Which is the maximum size of the trash?
<KDesk> ~4GB?
<earle> Isn't that configurable somewhere?
<lovre> KDesk: why would there be a maximum size?
<earle> lovre: There is. I almost accidentally deleted my ~ yesterday (60GB) and it refused to accept it.
<earle> s/almost (.*?) deleted/$1 move-to-trashed/
<KDesk> lovre: In Dolphin I was trying to delete a file, but a message came saying: The trash has reached its maximum size! Cleanup the trash manually.
<earle> Yep. that's what I got.
<KDesk> And my trash is now 4.3GB
<lovre> ah
<lovre> hmm
<failers> hm where is desktop folder located now the one in /home/desktop/ aint the right one :o
<KDesk> jeje, it is like in real life.
<lovre> ...    /home/Desktop -> mind the case sensitivity
<lovre> failers: ^
<failers> lovre i know but if i put some files in my home/Desktop/ it still doesnt appear on my "desktop"
<lovre> failers: /home/user/Desktop tbh
<failers> if you know what i mean
<lovre> failers: put them in /home/username/Desktop
<failers> ye i have
<lovre> :o
<lovre> failers: are you using kde4?
<failers> ya
<failers> 4.1
<failers> recently installed kubuntu 8.10
<lovre> failers: well, concept of desktop changed, you need to add a plasmoid called Folder View, and set it to show desktop folder
<failers> Oo
<failers> rocket science i see :P
<lovre> failers: yes :
<lovre> y:D
<lovre> failers: its an improvement IMHO.
<failers> well never used kde before until now so it is rocket science tho :P
<lovre> failers: no more desktop mess
<lovre> failers: kde rawks
<sandGorgon> guys.. anybody know how to create the hand-drawn effect in Impress with lines, charts, tables, etc. ? sorry if its a bit OT.. but i really need it
<jonah> hey guys having trouble turning on sharing in kde 4.2. in the settings menu on advanced there is nothing about sharing... how do i set up samba??
<failers> lovre can you give me a more briefly explenation on how to add that thing plasmoid and folder view :P
<jonah> also i keep getting the folder view widget appearing every boot up since upgradeing to kde 4.2 even though i remove every time before shutdown, it's back on reboot
<lovre> failers:  phone, in a sec
<failers> oki
<Kyran> genii thanks again for all the tips
<Aison> hello
<Kyran> installing the downloaded package did the trick
<Aison> everytime I terminate my kde, knotify crashes and kde hangs
<genii> Kyran: Glad to be of service :)
<Kyran> I've got kde 4.2 running now :)
<Aison> I have to do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to get into kdm and shutoff my machine
<lovre> failers: click on the icon in the upper right corner, and click Add Widgets, or Unlock Widgets if they are locked first. In the list that shows up select Folder View, and click Add Widget. Now click on the widget that appeared on the desktop, and there will be a small setting icon by the side. Click it and enter /home/username/Desktop, if its not allready set up like that.
<Aison> it was in kde3, no it's also in kde4
<Kyran> I must say I'm impressed with 4.2
<failers> ah ok lovre thx
<Kyran> it's running extremely smooth on this 5 year old machine with integrated graphics card
<Kyran> (I did do the kde-core install and manually installed the other apps I needed)
<failers> :( kubuntu aint running especially smooth on my laptop
<yafs> hi there, how do i change my graphics driver in kubuntu 8.10 because the xorg.conf is no longer in use and the option in the guibased systemmanagment is not there in 8.04 it was easy but at the moment i chat find it
<Kyran> the performance of kde4 seems to greatly depend on your graphics card drivers
<lovre> failers: np
<failers> Kyran ok doubt its my graphic card's performance but driver could it be
<lovre> i have a problem with archive tools, i cant find any that would integrate with dolphin.... :( any ideas how to fix this?
<Kyran> failers is it an nvidia card?
<failers> ye
<failers> geforce 9600 gt
<Kyran> join the club then, i've got the same in my laptop
<failers> :D
<Kyran> and it's not working good either
<failers> have you tryed newest driver from nvidia?
<failers> was about to do that now
<Kyran> it's been a while since I updated that
<failers> ok
<Kyran> the last drivers I put on were an improvement
<Kyran> so if you haven't, do install the latest drivers
<failers> well i got 176 right now
<Kyran> I found some blogposts on what xorg.conf options you could put to get better performance too
<failers> ok
<Kyran> I think my laptop runs 177
<Aison> re
<Aison> everytime I login to my kde4.2, there's this akonadi server starting
<Aison> but I allways get some error hints, that there's a problem with dbus
<Aison> so I guess the akonadi is not working
<yafs> hi there, how do i change my graphics driver in kubuntu 8.10 because the xorg.conf is no longer in use and the option in the guibased systemmanagment is not there like in 8.04
<yafs> and i only run vesa
<kavurt> hi, I took the full backup of my 8.04 usin
<kavurt> using "tar xvpfz"
<failers> great i destroyed kde
<failers> :P
<failers> i installed 180 from nvidia now kde wont start up
<kavurt> and then extracted it into the other disk partition in the same computer
<koops> hello... got one question.. how do i change gdm for kdm?
<kavurt> made necessary changes in menu.lst, but can't log on to system
<kavurt> login window appears. but can't go further
<kavurt> it seems , it doesn't accept my password in X
<kavurt> or something else
<kavurt> what should I do?
<hellhound_> i am desperately trying to get my new install of 8.10 to boot into X after installing the restricted nvidia driver.  When I reboot after installing the driver it boots me into a command prompt.  If I type startx I get "(EE) No devices found" "Fatal server error: no screens found"  i have put my xorg file at http://pastebin.com/f620c5b4a and by log file at http://pastebin.com/f632b17af    can anyone PLEASE help?
<Rajo> Guten Abend
<kavurt> I took the full backup of my 8.04 using "tar xvpfz". and then extracted it into the other disk partition in the same computer. made necessary changes in menu.lst, but can't log on to system.login window appears. but can't go further. it seems , it doesn't accept my password in X. or something else. what should I do?
<KDesk> Is possible to put a archive limit to akregator?
<Muzer> How do I tell ALSA to use a specific sound card? I want it to use my external one, not my mobo's one. In fact, it would be best if it could use both at once, as the external one doesn't have front panel connectors...
<TheFuzzball> How do I set up my Apple Keyboard with Kubuntu? It doesn't recognize the F* buttons.
<XVampireX> So anyhow, KDE4.2 is installed and I feel that something changed since rc, it's good :D
<Heliodor> nvidia 180 drivers did the trick for me
<Heliodor> before that, yuuck
<failers> Heliodor 180 destroyed it all for me now it kubuntu boots up into a cmd screen
<failers> :P
<Heliodor> failers: it did for me to.
<WishingMaster> what is the address of the repository to install the latest kernel-2.6.28.2 or later?
<Heliodor> failers: then i upgraded to latest 2.6.11 kernel update
<failers> how :o im new to linux and was about to reinstall it all completly since im stuck in that cmd :P
<WishingMaster> does anyone know the repository for latest kernel?
<alkerzor1> Hey guys, I know nothing about package maintenance and errors, what should I do about the following error I received upon trying to upgrade to KDE4.2 in intrepid?
<alkerzor1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-libs4+5_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<WishingMaster> alkerzor1, remove the package and install again
 * bizkit is back.
<bdgraue> i would say    sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-libs4+5_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb
<failers> Heliodor how did you upgrade the kernel
<bdgraue> and after that again sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bizkit> im not really back
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with a silly kde 4 bug?
<XVampireX> http://imagebin.ca/view/ScS_s6.html
<WishingMaster> bdgraue, do u know the command to install the latest kernel?
<XVampireX> The krunner
<bdgraue> WishingMaster: no, sry
<WishingMaster> hmmmm
<XVampireX> That's one problem
<WishingMaster> ok
<XVampireX> The other one is that as you can see I didn't use the capturing application in KDE because prntscrn doesn't work >_<
<Muzer> I found out how to give a device priority, but the changes to not appear to have come into effect. How can I make sure this happens?
<jacobw-uk> hi there, regarding the kde 4.2 packages, is there a metapackage that installs the desktop?
<jacobw-uk> like kubuntu-desktop or kde-desktop or something
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, kubuntu-desktop
<jacobw-uk> ok, wrong nick btw :p lol
<mefisto__> Muzer: I can help you set default soundcard
<WishingMaster> jacobw-uk, i am sorry for that
<Muzer> mefisto__: Yeah, that's what I want
<ubuntu_> umm
<ubuntu_> hola?
<mefisto__> first we find out the names of your soundcards: cat /proc/asound/modules
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> hi
<Muzer>  0 snd_hda_intel
<ubuntu_> umm
<Muzer>  1 saa7134_alsa
<Muzer>  2 snd_cmipci
<mefisto__> if you have 2, it should show 0 then name of the default, and 1 followed by the 2nd
<Muzer> I want to use device 2
<ubuntu_> hi
<mefisto__> Muzer: ok now sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ubuntu_> umm
<Muzer> mefisto__: I want to set what is currently device 2 to be default
<ubuntu_> is someone out there?
<mefisto__> Muzer: at the end of that file, add options saa7134_alsa index=0
<mefisto__> Muzer: "options saa7134_alsa index=0"  on one line (no quotes)
<ubuntu_> i need some help with the installation CD!!!
<alkerzor1> hm, i just let synpatic decide what to do for me and marked those broken packages for reinstallation. Kubuntu's is like magic. Thanks for your helps guys!
<mefisto__> Muzer: and on a new line: options snd_hda_intel index=1
<Muzer> mefisto__: k, done
<ubuntu_> umm
<mefisto__> Muzer: then save, and reboot. that should do it. let me know
<ubuntu_> can someone help me? please
<Muzer> mefisto__: Is there an alternative to rebooting? Or do I really have to?
<Muzer> like, a way to restart ALSA
<Aison> I get this error when starting akonadi server
<Aison> http://rafb.net/p/BGu0IA74.html
<Aison> looks quite bad
<mefisto__> Muzer: I don't know but someone else might. you need to reload those sound modules. there's probably a command to do that
<ubuntu_> umm
<JackWinter> WishingMaster: and here i get all excited because someone answered what i asked a couple of days ago :)
 * bizkit is away: Gone away for now
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with my problem with the installation XCD?
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, what?
<ubuntu_> CD*
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, what did i do?
<JackWinter> WishingMaster: you qouted my name when answering someone else :)  just a joke...
<ubuntu_> the thing is that the CD is ok but when i try to install the kubuntu it get's an erro
<ubuntu_> ...
<WishingMaster> oh yeah i did, i am sorry
<ubuntu_> ...
<WishingMaster> well do you know the address of the repository for latest kernel?
<failers> ubuntu_ what error?
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, kernel-2.6.28.2 or later?
<nood> hi all
<buckethead> Hey guys.. Is there a way with 4.2 to make popup notifications NOT pop an icon in the system tray?
<ubuntu_> it just says is an error on the CD and maybe i should try to brund the CD with a lower burning speed
<Heliodor> failers: Just do the normal ubuntu upgrade
<JackWinter> WishingMaster: no, i'm still on 2.6.26 :)
<Heliodor> failers: i had one time that it failed to start kdm, but i just had to login in the terminal, stop, it and run it again and it loaded correctly
<mefisto__> Muzer: sudo modprobe -r <modulename> removes the module
<failers> Heliodor hm ok
<failers> tryed that but didnt start still
<mefisto__> Muzer: and I think sudo modprobe <modulename> loads them again
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, how would you go ahead to install the latest kernel?
<Heliodor> failers: Hmm, have you tried reloading to default nvidia settings? I think the config settings has changed in 180 drivers
<failers> well i just booted in recovery and did deconfx or what the command was called so now its running again atleast
<JackWinter> WishingMaster: i use the repositories, but i supppose if you want the absolute latest you'd have to svn the source and configure build it yourself...
<Muzer> mefisto__: It's in use
<Heliodor> failers: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-settings
<failers> ok
<ubuntu_> i'm getting confused by all this @.@
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, thats what i am asking for,the repository address?
<mefisto__> Muzer: try this: sudo alsa force-unload
<mefisto__> Muzer: then try the modprobe commands again
<JackWinter> WishingMaster: i don't know :)  maybe google is your friend
<WishingMaster> JackWinter, yeah
<failers> Heliodor i think its working now some way to check if 180 is installed corectly ?
<mefisto__> Muzer: back in 5 min
<Muzer> mefisto__: I think that worked, let me check
<Muzer> yup
<earle> Hey dudes. Anyone else using the 4.2 from Experimental, do you have any other themes available besides Oxygen?
<earle> Ah, I've just had it pointed out to me that you can get new themes via Desktop Theme Details in System Settings.
 * Muzer enjoys having surround sound and mic support at the same time
<mefisto__> Muzer: ok, great!
 * mefisto__ commits modprobe commands to memory
<failers> Heliodor nope now it boots up to cmd screen again ..
<Muzer> mefisto__: BTW, I think it would be easier to do this:
<Muzer> sudo alsa force-reload
<Muzer> that will just reload them all
<blackboard> hi
<blackboard> it's kinda embarassing, but I'm having some trouble with cp
<mefisto__> Muzer: I don't think that would reload the modules, just restart alsa
<BluesKaj> I have some apps frozen on the desktop and there is no way to close them, the open/close/move options are gone and I have to use the TTY to talk with you guys ...wondering abou the kill apps commands and what to do to refresh the desktop
<numunumu> there
<numunumu> anyway, I input the following command using tab-autocomplete, but it doesn't copy the file over:  cp WGS490.0912008F_WGS\ 490_1231572913676.bak 2008F/
<numunumu> any suggestions?
<WishingMaster> BluesKaj, do u know the address of the repository for installing latest kernel?
<WishingMaster> kernel-2.6.28.2 or later?
<Muzer> mefisto__: No, it definitely reloads the modules
<BluesKaj> WishingMaster, click on the url at the top of the page
<BluesKaj> what's the kill all command in the shell again? ...desktop is frozen beyond help here.
<lawi> Trying to update from apt-cacher but am getting the error: 500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<lawi> @blueskaj killall
<Muzer> BluesKaj: killall :0
<Muzer> :)
<BluesKaj> Muzer: I'm not kidding, I've never used the kill cmnd before , so what's the proper way to use it ?
<mhall119> I have a vanilla Ubuntu 8.10 install, what's the easiest way to get KDE 4.2 on here?
<mhall119> add the experimental ppa and install kubuntu-desktop?
<athlon1> Hallo, I've been using kubuntu 8.04. I'm trying to migrate to 8.10, but I've many problems. Please, can you tell me if you have had many problems with kubuntu 8.10? Thanks
<peepp> hi leute
<peepp> ich brauche mal dringend eueren Rat
<peepp> jemand da ?
<p_quarles> !de | peepp
<ubottu> peepp: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<peepp> jup Thanks :D
<numunumu> okay, I have this program in Java that is using RunTime to output cp commands to Linux
<numunumu> but it doesn't work if the filename has a space in it
<numunumu> I have replaced all the spaces with \ followed by a space in the program, but still doesn't work
<numunumu> if I c/p the same command the program outputs it doesn't work, but if I type the same thing out manually, it does work
<aboSamoor> I downloaded the packages of Kubuntu 4.2, but till now I have unmet dependencies. Here is the output trying to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/111823/. Thanks in advance :)
<sebm> Hello! Can anyone tell me how can I find out what Kubuntu version is installed on my PC?
<XVampireX> Is there anyone who could help me, I'm having problem with khotkeys I think
<XVampireX> printscreen doesn't work especially and ctrl+a doesn't always work >_<
<mehrab> hey
<mefisto__> numunumu: how about quotes around the filename instead of \<space>
<numunumu> does that work in the shell?
<mefisto__> sebm: in konqueror, help > about KDE
<mefisto__> numunumu: it does for most commands
<mehrab> recently when I install a program I cannot find it in kickoff menu or even run it in terminal, and I have to reboot to be able to use it
<mehrab> is there anyway to fix it?
<numunumu> mefisto__: I'll give it a try
<numunumu> mefisto__: now it's not moving anything
<hellhound_> I am trying to setup dual monitors on my 8.10 installation.  I get an "x" cursor on the extra monitor not the normal cursor and no windows will move to it.  The other monitor runs fine.... can anyone help?  my xorg file is at http://pastebin.com/m4ecf473c
<numunumu> doesn't seem to like the quotations
<numunumu> mefisto__: the program output now looks like this:  cp "BMP600.S012008F_BMP 600_1231531062613.bak" 2008Fall/
<failers> :| such hazzle it is to install make a kubuntu as it should
<mefisto__> numunumu: cp should work with the quotes. how about single quotes? (can't remember what difference single and double quotes makes)
<numunumu> I'll give it a try
<Heliodor> failers: Sorry, i had to eat something so i was away.
<Heliodor> failers: Did you try to restart kdm?
<failers> yes
<Heliodor> failers: And it still failed?
<failers> yep
<Heliodor> failers: Sorry to hear that :-(
<Heliodor> failers: well atleast you tried.
<Heliodor> failers: what graphics card do you have?
<failers> 9600 gt
<failers> geforce
<aboSamoor> any idea why I still have unmet dependencies for KDE 4.2 ?
<Heliodor> failers: Ah, perhaps that is why then. i have a 8800
<numunumu> mefisto__: nope, doesn't work
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: try changeing  to another repository mirror.
<mefisto__> numunumu: you might try backticks (the tilde key) `like this`   see here: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=20
<hellhound_> I am trying to setup dual monitors on my 8.10 installation.  I get an "x" cursor on the extra monitor not the normal cursor and no windows will move to it.  The other monitor runs fine.... can anyone help?  my xorg file is at http://pastebin.com/m4ecf473c
<Heliodor> hellhound_: what graphics card?
<failers> Heliodor well im reinstalling kubuntu now anyway since i havent done anything to it after my last install so version 176 will do for me until "ubuntu team" releases newer driver
<Heliodor> failers: Ah, okay :)
<Seren__> hi, I am on kubuntu intrepid experimental repository and kmail is kept back
<Seren__> anyone knows why ?
<Heliodor> failers: I think that itś nvidia that we have to wait for.
<Heliodor> failers: they caused the slow-down-bug on kde
<failers> ok
<numunumu> mefisto__: according to that site, the tildes are used for something about saving ouput into "variable counts"
<mefisto__> Seren__: does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do it?
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: I am just using the PPA published on the Kubuntu website there are not other choices !
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: Oh, yeah, you are right about that.
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: Thatś odd though....
<Seren__> mefisto__: nope, apparently it conflicts with kmail-kde4 which is not installed
<hellhound_> Heliodor: both are NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
<mefisto__> Seren__: try removing kmail, then install it. I had the same problem with gwenview
<subscious> hi there... i just installed kubuntu and accidantly switched to another theme and cant find the original anymore... where can i find it?
<Seren__> mefisto__: good idea I try that
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: did you take look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111823/ ?
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: try removing koffice-data-kde4
<Heliodor> then try installing again
<BluesKaj> dunno if anyone else has encountered this prob , but I think the new kernel update just fulmoxed kde 4.2 ..totally frozen , no text access to the konsole , ok in the TTY ..never seen it this bad before
<BluesKaj> think I'll install gnome to rescue this mess
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: I can not remove that package the same error "  kdebase-runtime: Depends: kde-icons-oxygen (>= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3) but it is not going to be installed"
<Heliodor> force the remove
<subscious> what is the command for opening a kubuntu terminal?
<josh_> CONNECT DALNET
<mefisto__> subscious: konsole
<subscious> thanx
<Syndrome> So is it normal for kubuntu to delete all my panel settings when I turn my computer off?
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: apt-get -f remove is not working ! how can I track the problem any output or log to read ?
<numunumu> now this is crazy.  the terminal is now telling me that there is a file in a folder, while Dolphin says that there isn't.  it is not a hidden file
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: You can try aptitude, it is better to solve problems.
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<ryxxed> aptitude removes dependancies
<ryxxed> you could remove a dependancy for a different package, why would you do that?
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: different message http://paste.ubuntu.com/111832/ I will say Y
<redmage123> Hello all.
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: that should work yes
<spectral> BluesKaj: just wanted to let you know. the problems i had with ipv6 is because in jaunty it seems that ipv6 is now in the kernel, rather than a module.. and by switching to a proper dns - opendns (my ISP's DNS looks totally b0rked) it now works as it should..
<subscious> can i start the monitor and display setup from konsole?
<redmage123> Anybody on the channel have any expertise setting up a network installation usinjg PXEBoot?
<numunumu> mefisto__: thanks for your help, it turns out it was automatically making the files hidden for some reason; however, though it now works manually, it still doesn't work in my program
<numunumu> mefisto__: does quotation marks need bash to interpret them?  because I hear Java's RunTime commands aren't interpreted by the shell
<mefisto__> numunumu: yes, the quotes thing applies to bash, but not necessarily everything else
<mefisto__> subscious: you mean the gui display settings?
<bobbob1016> Does anyone know how to get let compiz draw the backgrounds in kde 4.2?  So I can have multiple/transparent backgrounds?
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: Did it work?
<wolv3> how solve the kubuntu problem with WIFI with password?
<numunumu> mefisto__: is there any way I can do filenames with spaces without needing bash's character interpretation?
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: removing then installing that package brings many errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/111833/
<mefisto__> numunumu: don't know. I guess it depends on what is interpreting the filenames and what rules/conventions that uses
<numunumu> dang
<subscious> mefisto__ yeah ... i am trying to set up my second monitor but it isnt working .... i think its because it cant save the xorg.conf file or sth
<numunumu> thanks for your help
<subscious> therefore i would start it from root console
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: Sheit, yeah that is a problem... :-(
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: I have never been able to solve such a dependency problem before without a reinstall.
<hpladds> anyone know how to enable window shading by clicking on the window title bar?
<mefisto__> subscious: if it's KDE4: kcmshell4 display    and if it's KDE3, kcmshell display
<mefisto__> subscious: maybe put "kdesudo" before that to use it with root access
<subscious> mefisto__ where can i find all these konsole commands?
<Seren__> aptitude seems much better at resolving dependencies
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: did you figure the problem to the level you explain it to me ?
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: Um, i dont understand, please explain.
<mefisto__> subscious: kcmshell4 --list  will show you all the available modules. If you mean all shell commands, you can "man <commandname>" or "<commandname> --help"
<aboSamoor> Heliodor: do you know what is the problem ? because till now I can not understand what is going on ?
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: I am not exacly sure about what the problem is, i have had dependency problems before in ubuntu and debian but never acctually managed to solve them. Itś like, you solve one problem and by solving it you cause more problems. Something about package incompability and different repositories.
<Heliodor> aboSamoor: example, i install a version from the standard repository and then some packages from a new one, then some old package depends on the old version but got replaced by a new version and then the problems just spin furhter.
<mefisto__> subscious: for the built-in commands (the basic ones like cp mv cd etc) "help <commandname>"
<alessandro_> qualcuno italiano?
<rickest> !.it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alessandro_> grz
<mefisto__> subscious: actually, cp mv etc have man pages of their own. try "help <commandname>" when there is no man page. typing "help" on its own will give you a list of commands that works with "help <commandname>"
<cdavis> is there a keyboard shortcut to add a new note on the yellow notes widget?
<Rikkiviisas> Hello. Could anyone help me figure out why adding memory has made my computer freeze after login?
<mefisto__> cdavis: right-click the widget in the taskbar, configure shortcuts. there is none by default but you can set one
<subscious> meifisto___ i am rather searching for a list of all program initialization commands
<mefisto__> Rikkiviisas: might not be seated properly in the slot, or the new RAM may be incompatible with what you already had
<Rikkiviisas> mefisto__: It's properly seated alright, I had to mend that before it would even boot.
<perseid> When I start KDE the resolution is wrong, but as soon as I click Display in System Settings it snaps to the right resolution. This happens in both 4.1 and 4.2.
<subscious> brb
<Rikkiviisas> It freezes as soon as the plasma widgets start.
<mefisto__> Rikkiviisas: have you tried running memtest from the grub boot menu?
<cdavis> mefisto__: I can't find the notes widget in the task bar?
<Rikkiviisas> mefisto__:I left it running. I'm now sitting in the university computer lab.
<mefisto__> cdavis: is knotes running? how do you normally create a new note?
<cdavis> mefisto__: I am a gnome person moving to kde so I have never created a note. The note on this new install says "Welcome to the Notes Plasmoid!"
<Syndrome> So I'm switching back to XP
<perseid> And the configuration panel for the desktop effects crashes KDE. Is this the nvidia driver or is KDe4 just this broken?
<RobertLaptop> How stable is 4.2?  From reading it looks like 4.2 has all the pieces I need to finally replace out 3.5.  But if it isn't stable I would rather stay with 3.5 until it is.
<Muzer> is there a way to see which udev rules files are loaded?
<anton> I am running kde 4.2 for a week now and glad to say no issues at all
<perseid> All of the issued I had in KDE 4.1 are still here in 4.2.
<astromme> I tend to have very few issues, and the ones I do have are minor
<perseid> *issues
<mefisto__> cdavis: don't know. I can't even get the notes plasmoid to work at all. but you could try knotes
<astromme> perseid: hmm, care to elaborate?
<perseid> Changing desktop effects crashes KDE and the resolution is wrong at bootup, but when I open Display in System Settings to change it it snaps o the correct one.
<mefisto__> RobertLaptop: I would say it depends on your hardware, especially graphics hardware. or rather the drivers used for you graphics hardware
<mefisto__> *your
<janka> hi
<RobertLaptop> mefisto I use NVidia mostly.  I have noticed issues with 4.1 in both Nvidia and intel drivers.
<perseid> What is the most stable NVidia driver?
<janka> what can i use to fats
<janka> what can i use to fats
<janka> what can i use to fast font prewiev
<janka> on kubuntu
<RobertLaptop> But then again i have only used KDE4 with intel and nvidia drivers.
<Heliodor> perseid: is there a stable nvidia driver? Then i want it :)
<mefisto__> janka: kfontview
<mefisto__> janka: don't know what you mean by "fast" so maybe that's not what you want
<janka> thanks gimp helps me
<mefisto__> RobertLaptop: it's not like ati is trouble-free either :)
<perseid> It is apparently only the zoom effect that locks up when I go to configure it. Odd.
<perseid> Haha. Some of these effects are eally tacky. :)
<cdavis> Can anyone tell me where I might read abou the notes plasmoid that comes with kubuntu 8.10? I can't seem to find anything but some bug reports
<RobertLaptop> mefiesto_ that is why I use Nvidia and intel.  Intel because it comes on everything on it works fine for basic use.  and Nvidia when I need better graphics.
<RobertLaptop> So mefisto__ you have used 4.2 is it worth the upgrade and with Nvidia drivers will it likely run well?
<mefisto__> RobertLaptop: it's definitely better than 4.1 but I have only used it with ati and an old laptop with intel video
<olenz> Hello all, I'm using the KDE 4.2 backports on Kubuntu intrepid. I notice that the pager plasmoid on the desktop changes when I log out and in again. Has anyone seen this behaviour before?
<olenz> I mean, it changes its size
<RobertLaptop> Thanks mefisto__ but on those video cards it was pretty stable?
<perseid> Hmm. The Global Hotkeys in Amarok aren't actually working outside the Amarok window.
<mefisto__> olenz: does it have extra width? I mean extra space either side of the icon?
<girevikmoto> does anybody here have experience with the the third party wireless router firmware "Tomato" ?
<olenz> mefistor_: you mean empty space? Yes.
<mefisto__> RobertLaptop: on the ati, yes. the old laptop with intel is underpowered and is very slow with everything so it's hard to say
<mefisto__> olenz: I am using lancelot for my menu, and I see that sometimes. don't know why
<perseid> It's as if some other program is intercepting the keys I want to use, but this is a fresh install.
<mefisto__> perseid: amarok 2 ?
<olenz> mefisto__: I wonder whether this is kubuntu specific, or KDE 4.2 in general
<olenz> mefisto__: anyway, I have written a KDE bug report
<ubuntu__> Hi people!
<perseid> 1.4.
<mefisto__> perseid: amarok 1.4 is actually a kde3 app, so kde4 global shortcuts probably override it
<cdavis> in konqueror how do you change a single click to selec the entire url or goolge search field?
<perseid> I thought 8.10 included 2.0...
<girevikmoto> no one has experience with "Tomato" firmware for wireless routers?
<markus_> exit
<markus_> quit
<perseid> How can I have Amarok 1.4 on 8.10?
<legate> perseid: Isn't Amarok 1.4 the default for 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, sudo apt-get install amarok will give you amarok 1.4.10
<mefisto__> cdavis: don't know about single click, but F6 selects the location bar
<mefisto__> there's a repo for amarok 2 somewhere
<perseid> I found it.
<RobertLaptop> 4.0 was so not ready for release.  4.1 was bearly.  I am looking forward to 4.2 and I am so tempted to upgrade but I really wont someone to tell me that is is work pretty good on 8.10 with NVidia chip sets.
<perseid> It is not working for me very well on a 7900GT.
<RobertLaptop> perseid what issues are you having/
<legate> RobertLaptop: I have a laptop with an Nvidia 8600 M GT and I have absolutely no problems.
<perseid> Some desktop effects crash KDE when I go to configure them and the resolution is wrong until I go into the Display panel of System Settings,but flips back as soon as I go to the panel - I don't have to change the res.
<girevikmoto> i'm running kubuntu 8.04 LTS... if i wanted to install KDE 4.2 for testing purpose in addition to the default KDE 3.5 what would i need to do?
<JontheEchidna> girevikmoto: there aren't any KDE 4.2 packages available for Hardy
<mefisto__> girevikmoto: you could install in virtualbox for testing
<girevikmoto> install what... the latest build of 8.10 inside a VM ?
<mefisto__> girevikmoto: yes. but it's not a real test of course, not testing how it would fare with your particular hardware
<RobertLaptop> My understanding is you can't have 4.x and 3.x side by side likely you can with gnome and kde.
<mefisto__> I've heard people say there is a kde3 ppa repo for intrepid
<jimmy51_> bah.  2 hours of tyring to get 128 bit WEP working
<RobertLaptop> from what I have seen 4.2 might finally be the version that keeps people like me off of 3.5
<jimmy51_> windows xp associates in 10 seconds
<jimmy51_> kubuntu.... never
<jimmy51_> i think it doesn't like non broadcast ssid's
<girevikmoto> thats what im thinking also Robert
<delphine> bonsoir, good evening or good {{timezone}}
<RobertLaptop> keeps=kicks
<delphine> girevikmoto: I'll say that if I can debug that one thing that has been bothering me tonight
<delphine> I just upgareded to interepid and KDE 4.2
<delphine> *upgraded that was
<delphine> anyway
<delphine> Kate is acting up
<delphine> and won't save files in my data folder (which is not in my /home
<delphine> )
<girevikmoto> jimmy: why use wep and not wpa2 ?
<delphine> any idea why?
<delphine> like, all other apps will save anything anywhere
<delphine> but Kate just won't
<jimmy51_> girevikmoto: because i'm the client... not the admin :)
<RobertLaptop> Jummy51_ setup 128 bit WEP in 10 seconds.  Not sure why it didn't work for you.  Dephine does wpa2 work in networkmanager now?
 * delphine hasn't installed KDE 4.2 on her laptop
<delphine> and in any case, does not use network manager
<delphine> wicd rocks
<jimmy51_> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<jimmy51_> ok
<jimmy51_> it worked when i used key 4
<jimmy51_> what's up with that
<afief> Does kubuntu 9.04 Beta 3 ship with KDE 4.2(release candidate/svn) or 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> afief: 9.04 alpha 3 shipped with KDE 4.2 RC1
<starenka> 'alo! is there a kde4.2 repo for hardy? wanna give it a second chance ;)
<JontheEchidna> starenka: sorry, there isn't a KDE 4.2 repo for hardy :(
<afief> JontheEchidna, thanks
<starenka> ok. thanks. another one will there be a kde 3.5x repo for jaunty? :))
<JontheEchidna> you're welcoime
<afief> JontheEchidna, any evaluation on how "stable" it is?(I know it's alpha, but I've been using alphas since 6.04/6)
<JontheEchidna> afief: I've not had any major problems.
<remmelt> I installed ubuntu 8.10. Thereafter I also installed the KDE desktop. However I cannot run it. But when booting I see the Kubuntu screen (blue-ish) and not the Ubuntu screen. How can I uninstall Kubuntu ??
<JontheEchidna> except that the legacy nvidia drivers don't work with the new xorg so I pinned the old packages
<afief> JontheEchidna, then I guess I'll be trying it out. one last thing: do the binary drivers(fglrx) work on it?
<JontheEchidna> remmelt: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<JontheEchidna> afief: no clue
<jason_> anyone have 64 bit flash working with konqueror and kde 4.2
<afief> JontheEchidna, I am only able to find the alpha 2 release... could you point me to alpha 3?
<Murchadh> How do I set Konqueror as default file manager in kubuntu 8.10? I used to use kcontrol but it has been done away with I think. No offence to dolphin users but konqueror is my window to the world as well as a local file manager.
<JontheEchidna> afief: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/
<JontheEchidna> Murchadh: In the file association section you can set inode/directory to be associated with konqueror rather than dolphin
<snikker> i've add new repository from ppa for digikam-experimental, i've added to gpg key, but synaptic always say that the packages are not authenticated...
<afief> Murchadh, sorry I don't know the answer, but your description reminded me of this (disturbing) image: http://www.geekstir.com/img/windows.jpg
<ubuntu_> Hey, Windows explorer isn't all that bad if all you want to do is LOOK at your files.
<Murchadh> afief: I have been looking for that for a half hour. Thank you!
<remmelt> I cannot see my original C-drive after the installation of Ubuntu. Any tips how to get it back ?
<SplinterOfChaos> In my file manager, I see "Volume"(ntfs)". In others, I've seen "**GBs medium" or something like.
<SplinterOfChaos> Err, that was to remmelt.
<rickest> remmelt: can't boot to windows or can't see drive C while running kubuntu?
<Murchadh> That is a scary image afief. Thanks JontheEchidna, that was it!
<afief> Murchadh, funny that I found it in konqueror(gg:Windows window to the world comic)
<SplinterOfChaos> Where can I find information about my copy of Kubuntu, including version, date of build, etc.?
<SplinterOfChaos> Is there an "about" file on my computer?
<fabiano> hellow
<fabiano> oi
<sumone> yooo!! wuz poppin!!
<sumone> I be havin questinos
<sumone> can ax open dis piece?
<sumone> sum holla back!!
<sumone> I gots to ax sumthin
<SplinterOfChaos> Could you rephrase your question in propper English for maximum and universal understanding, sumone? (Not that I have the answer, though.)
<SplinterOfChaos> Or, at least the English considered "propper", since there's no true "right" English.
<sumone> ok
<sumone> why flash 10 isn't working neither in firefox nor in konqueror?
<sumone> I have installed in everyway possible
<dhendu9411> does anyone in here use ktorrent?
<girevikmoto> i use ktorrent
<SplinterOfChaos> The general advice I've heard around the internet is there's no need for Flash 10 and it's a little incompatible with sites based on Flash 9.
<SplinterOfChaos> But, I don't know why it wouldn't work; I think I have it too.
<dhendu9411> is there a set of hotkeys to display the menu at the top of the app?  I made it disappear by accident
<nicron> moin
<girevikmoto> the bar with the "File" "View" and all that?
<dhendu9411> yeah
<tictric> CTRL-M
<girevikmoto> yup
<girevikmoto> ctrl-m
<dhendu9411> ah... perfect
<dhendu9411> thanks
<sumone> damn
<sumone> even youtube and myshittyspace?
<SplinterOfChaos> Youtube and myspace can't afford to not work on all flashes. They probably have work-a-rounds.
<sumone> so it's not working
<SplinterOfChaos> Summone: Looks like you're not the only one who's had problems: http://blog.digitalbackcountry.com/2008/08/flash-player-10-linux-release-candidate-now-available/
<SplinterOfChaos> Read the 3 responces.
<ibeekman> is there an easy way to look up the ip address of a host without parsing ping or tracert?
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> I have recorded a few seconds about my desktop with video record... it created a cps file... how can I play it back ?
<sumone> so, why isn't working then?
<giovanni> aiò
<blahjake> ibeekman: local or remote?
<snikker> i've add new repository from ppa for digikam-experimental, i've added the gpg key, but synaptic always say that the packages are not authenticated...
<ibeekman> remote
<blahjake> host
<Danu> Hi. Where can i see the version of KDE that i have?
<JontheEchidna> Danu: in any application go to help -> about kde
<blahjake> ibeekman: to cut out the mail related stuff, host -t a <host>
<Danu> Thanks Mr. JontheEchidna. it says : Versión 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0) , i guess that is the las one, right?
<Danu> last*
<JontheEchidna> Danu: yes
<sumone> anybody flash?
<ssj4Gogeta> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Socket> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<ibeekman> I just want the ip address nothing else
<JontheEchidna> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<ibeekman> I'm looking at dig and named now
<ibeekman> sudo apt-get auto-remove
<p_quarles> ibeekman: just the host command
<ibeekman> haha oops
<p_quarles> ibeekman: host www.google.com
<blahjake> ibeekman: sorry i wasn't clear, meant the command
<snikker> JontheEchidna: i've installed digikam from ppa
<ibeekman> rigth but it gives me all the aliases which makes parsing difficult
<blahjake> ibeekman: do you intend to handle the undefined condition?
<blahjake> ibeekman: if not, just: host -t a <host> | head -n 1
<ibeekman> I am writting a script which checks if I am connected through a certain vpn host by parsing trace -n and looking for the ip address
<blahjake> ibeekman: so you expect a particular ip then?
<ibeekman> right but there are multiple machines or interfaces aliased to the host name/domain name
<ibeekman> so I want to look up the ip addresses of vpn.princeton.edu
<ibeekman> and compare the ip address from route -n to it
<blahjake> ibeekman: so you want to extract a single ip for vpn.princeton.edu, is that correct?
<blahjake> ibeekman: host -t a vpn.princeton.edu | grep 'has address'
<ibeekman> yeah thats probably what its going to come down to.  Gonna use sed to strip the ip of the other text.
<g_> Hey every so often randomly my laptop with crash using the latest kubuntu intrepid, it will lockup completely with no way of fixing it other than a hard reboot and the caps lock will flash
<blahjake> ibeekman: host -t a vpn.princeton.edu | grep 'has address' | awk -F'address ' '{ print $2; }'
<joshuajtl> hi, can anyone tell me where I can download kubuntu live with kde 4.2 ?
<joshuajtl> I've read other people have it
<ibeekman> I'm just worried that I may be connected to a certain machine and when I do host -t a vpn.princeton.edu it will return (possibly) a different machines ip address
<ibeekman> joshuajtl: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: you need kubuntu intrepid 8.10, then upgrade to kde 4.2 as per the link in topc
<blahjake> ibeekman: as long as your dns server is the same it should be ok
<mefisto__> *topic
<blahjake> ibeekman: some domains have multiple ips though, like google.com
<joshuajtl> mefisto is that possible with the live version?
<ibeekman> right so when i connect with vpn it will route me to a specific ip, and as far as i can tell theres no gaurantee that when i look up the domain name again it will be the same ip
<joshuajtl> mefisto__:
<ssj4Gogeta> !ibeekman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibeekman
<ssj4Gogeta> :P
<ibeekman> so is there a way to find all of them
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: I don't think so
<joshuajtl> hmm, is there a version of jaunty available yet?
<blahjake> ibeekman: true, in fact it just changed
<ibeekman> yeah so thats the issue.  because route -n gives me an ip address which is not gauranteed to be the same if I am connected to the vpn as when we look it up
<joshuajtl> anyone know if a version of jaunty iso with kde 4.2 is available for download?
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: similar for jaunty. you have to upgrade to kde 4.2, but for jaunty it will be in official repos
<joshuajtl> i  want to try 4.2 live before installing it
<blahjake> ibeekman: from here, it appears to be swapping aliases between two machines
<blahjake> ibeekman: try using vpn1.princeton.edu or vpn2.princeton.edu instead?
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: you might be able to upgrade the running livecd to 4.2 but I don't know how much RAM would be needed to do that
<ibeekman> yeah i geuss I could just always vpn to the same machine
<ibeekman> hold on i am looking into whois now
<blahjake> whois, dig, and so on will all be very verbose with a lot of info you aren't interested in
<joshuajtl> thx
<ibeekman> ok well maybe i can create some cookies with my ip-up and ip down script which will tell me whether I am connected.
<ibeekman> that may be a better route
<ibeekman> (using ppp and pptp)
<ibeekman> so where should i place these cookie files, how long do files stay in /tmp?
<KDesk> In KDE 4.2 in the task manager plasmoid there is the option to group manualy, but how is that possible?
<nielsslot> dragging the task using either ctrl or alt pressed, i'm not sure..
<mefisto__> ibeekman: I think /tmp is emptied on boot
<SSJ_GZ> KDesk: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3864
<ibeekman> ok so that should be fine because *clearly* one cannot be connected while the machine is off
<KDesk> SSJ_GZ: thank you for the link, I will read it :)
<SSJ_GZ> np :)
<ssj4Gogeta_> hi, the font in konsole when I start it is too small and i have to press ctrl+plus to increase the size everytime i start it. is there a way to set a default font size?
<Adola> How can I "refresh" or"Dump" a resource?
<Adola> Cannot open /dev/ttySHCF0: Device or resource busy
<ibeekman> hmmm well I guess I'll see i think the scripts hung in ip-up.d are executed with privelages to modify /etc/ppp/ so I'll try doing it there first
<ibeekman> thanks all for your help
<ibeekman> I really appreciate it
<roconnor> Is aptitude still the only package manager where you can mark packages as automatically installed?
<ssj4Gogeta_> any help please? :)
<Adola> Dump a resource?  anyone?
<Adola> ssj4Gogeta_: Have you tried setting it in profiles?
<ibeekman> ssj4Gogeta_: in the konsole menubar: settings>edit current profile
<ibeekman> appearance tab
<ibeekman> slider in the font box
<ssj4Gogeta_> thank you Adola and ibeekman :)
<Adola> No prob :P
<Adola> Now, anyon eknow how to dump a resource?  Or however you would say it?
<Adola> Cannot open /dev/ttySHCF0: Device or resource busy
<ibeekman> np
<rudolf> can someone help me?
<Adola> roconnor: Adept does it too
<rudolf> my keyrepitation is different
<rudolf> mean key repeat
<rudolf> hi ist jemand da?
<Adola> rudolf: Kickoff>Settings
<Adola> Hrm, nevermind, i can't find it eitehr
<rudolf> Adola: have did it yet
<rudolf> but it function only in view programs and not in all
<rudolf> mean some
<rudolf> for exmaple not in firefox
<harjot> help in gambas plz
<ssj4Gogeta_> Is there a way to add "run as sudo" to the right-click menu?
<ssj4Gogeta_> I'm a new user
<harjot> [newbie question] how do i get gambas to get the open file dialog when they click the 'open' button i created
<rudolf> imo no chance
<harjot> help
<harjot> plz
<harjot> [newbie question] how do i get gambas to get the open file dialog when they click the 'open' button i created
<harjot> anybody???????????????????????/////
<Adola> harjot: Gambas?
<Adola> We will help if we know how.
<harjot> yes adola
<Adola> What is gambas?
<harjot> basically a type of basic
<harjot> BASIC creator
<Adola> Then mabye you should ask in #gambas if there is that room
<harjot> a bit like visual basic
<Adola> Or in a code room.
<Adola> #basic
<harjot> nobody ever replies
<Adola> Maybe, I don't know if there is anyone in there
<harjot> these people stay on and dont say anything
<Adola> I dont recommend you pester them, but, they will hellp eventually.
<harjot> no other channel i know i could join
<Adola> They may just not be there.
<Adola> Besides, to help you, we would have to see your code
<Adola> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harjot> pastebin
<harjot> ?
<harjot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ssj4Gogeta_> Any answers to my question? Is there a way to add "run as sudo" to the right-click menu?
<Adola> ssj4Gogeta_: Are you using Dolphin or Konq?
<mefisto__> ssj4Gogeta_: what right-click menu?
<Adola> Because, with konq, you can "open terminal here" and do this "sudo ./<nameofexecutable>"
<senorpedro> how can i create a deb package from a source tarball?
<RobertLaptop> Since I had to rebuild my box today anyway from a HD crash I am going to find out just how stable 4.2 is right now.
<mefisto__> senorpedro: checkinstall does that I believe
<senorpedro> but it doesnt create 'real' packages....
<harjot> PUBLIC SUB MovieBox1_MouseDown()
<harjot> END
<harjot> gambas help plz
<harjot> [newbie question] how do i get gambas to get the open file dialog when they click the 'open' button i created
<Ms_Hutch> i have two sound cards (on built in on motherboard) and I am trying to use the motherboards sound card for skype and all other sound with the other card... the other card is working fine and the speakers to the builtin card work but not the microphone.  can anyone help?
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: the mic input doesn't work at all? or just in skype?
<Ms_Hutch> mefisto__, i do not have another program to test the mic in
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: have you set skype to use the card you want in options > sound devices > sound in ?
<RobertLaptop> Man 4.2 is cool.
<RobertLaptop> 4.2 is want I expected 4.0 to be.
<Ms_Hutch> mefisto__, yes
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: what about the mic input levels in kmix? is the mic muted maybe? turned up the slider?
<Ms_Hutch> mefisto__, i have gone to kmix and had all channels show... all are turned up all the way and none are muted
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: the mic will probably be in the input tab, called mic or capture or something like that, depending on your soundcard
<Ms_Hutch> mefisto__, i just set all input sources to mic and still same issue
<bryan_> hello all. after the computer updates. there is a command to restart bash(?) so, i dont have to totally reboot.
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: maybe install a program that can record audio, so you can make sure the mic input is working
<mefisto__> Ms_Hutch: eg audacity
<Dragnslcr> bryan_- yeah, bash isn't what you're talking about
<bryan_> Dragnslcr: yea i figured.. what is the name of the linux kernel?
<Dragnslcr> bryan_- Linux
<Dragnslcr> If you've updated the kernel, you'd have to reboot to load the new kernel
<bryan_> Dragnslcr: it was a system update. and now it says it needs to reboot.
<Dragnslcr> If you've just updated KDE or X Windows, you can log out and select "Restart X" from the menu on the login screen
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, probably a kernel update. There's no hurry to reboot, though. Programs should keep working without any problems
<Dragnslcr> I still have to reboot from a kernel update a couple weeks ago
<bryan_> Dragnslcr: yea, thats why i like linux. it doesnt force you to restart
<the_hammer> hey all is there not a package manager called sysmatec or something for the new kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2009-01-31
<the_hammer> i dont like the apt manager
<bryan_> Dragnslcr: i just remember there being a commnad to make it easy to restart it
<the_hammer> anyone able to tell me?
<bryan_> the_hammer: have you tried the apt manager?
<the_hammer> yeah and no luck
<the_hammer> last time i used linux there was  a manager could point/click and go called symatec or something
<ulysses__> the_hammer, Adept Manager?
<the_hammer> its like that but called sysmantec or something
<khalidmian> if i were to update one item say gwenview do i use sudo apt-get update gwenview?
<ulysses__> Synaptic
<the_hammer> thanks
<the_hammer> how come when i download and save stuff to Desktop i cant see it and how to change it so i can?
<komuta> hi
<the_hammer> wish can have my plain desktop back
<komuta> there seems to be a problem with kde-devel dependencie on the last package update (for 4.2 final I think)
<komuta> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb: Size mismatch
<komuta> does anyone know how I can contact the package maintainer ?
<Dragnslcr> the_hammer- add a Folder View widget to your desktop, and point it to /home/yourusername/Desktop
<mefisto__> the_hammer: if you have upgraded to kde 4.2 you could also change the desktop to folder view mode
<Dragnslcr> the_hammer- I created a second panel on the left side of the desktop, set it to auto-hide, and put a folder view there that points to ~/Desktop
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I like that a lot better than needing to do something like minimize windows
<the_hammer> ok
<kernco> I had the nvidia 177 driver activated through the restricted drivers manager.  I wanted to upgrade to the 180 driver, so I downloaded it from nvidia and ran their install script.  That didn't work, and now I can't even get back to the 177 driver.  X will only start with vesa.  How can I fix this?
<wolv3> what is the windows manager for kde?
<mefisto__> kernco: did you remove the 180 driver?
<kavurt> how to install pidgin?
<kavurt> not in the adept
<kernco> mefisto__: How do I remove it?
<kernco> kavurt: Open konsole and type "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<mefisto__> kernco: there's probably instructions on the nvidia website you downloaded from
<mefisto__> kernco: I don't use nvidia, sorry I can't help
<JontheEchidna> wolv3: kwin
<kavurt> kernco: it says E: Couldn't find package pidgin
<ryxxed> my usb mouse turns off after i restart from windows to kubuntu, i have to replug it, anything i can do it to fix it or?
<wolv3> but to edit it
<wolv3> i mean like emerald
<ryxxed> kavurt: apt-get update
<astromme> kernco: Have you checked "Hardware Drivers" in the menu?
<niteye> hello there
<cbwcjw> astromme: can you test something for me
<cbwcjw> !hi | niteye
<ubottu> niteye: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kernco> astromme: Yes, it doesn't work if I enable the 177 driver again that way
<astromme> cbwcjw: What's up?
<niteye> i couldnt help but notice that since KDE4, the session is no longer locked when waking up from a suspend
<niteye> how do i resolve this
<astromme> kernco: even if you uninstall the 177 driver, restart, enable via hardware drivers, restart?
<cbwcjw> astromme: run "kdesudo dolphin"
<kernco> I'll try that
<astromme> works for me, why?
<mefisto__> astromme: I think the problem is there are 2 nvidia proprietary drivers installed at the same time
<astromme> cbwcjw: what in specific am I looking for?
<niteye> also, the translucent effect is horribly slow even on my geforce 9600 GT, and the restricted nvidea driver is installed
<astromme> mefisto__: That shouldn't be an issue though... one or the other would be used over vesa, no?
<Tom_Servo> kemco: I missed your question, but latest stable nvidia drivers are 180 now
<cbwcjw> astromme: for some of us it doesnt work it gives a wierd error: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165268
<mefisto__> astromme: I think installing 2 would make a mess of both drivers
<kernco> Tom_Servo: My problem is I had the 177 drivers installed through the restricted drivers manager, then I tried to install the 180 driver using the installer from nvidia, and that messed everything up.  Now I can't get back to any working nvidia driver.
<niteye> the translucent window being slow isnt catastrphal , but what i'd like to fix first is that when i wake up my computer from suspend (either RAM or disk), the session isnt locked
<Tom_Servo> I see. I haven't much luck with any version yet. I'm not trying again until I start using KDE 4.2
<mefisto__> kernco: find how the install script removes the downloaded driver, then remove the ubuntu-provided restricted one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887 then try the install script again
<Tom_Servo> Have you tried going into recovery mode to and select repair broken xorg config file, then try again?
<sumone> so what's wrong with flash10?
<kernco> I've tried running nvidia-xconfig and dexconf to generate xorg.conf
<sumone> I can't watch redtube
<sumone> I MEANT youtube
<sumone> my bad
<cbwcjw> !enter | sumone
<ubottu> sumone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<niteye> sumone: well when i lived with my parents i also had that problem
 * astromme will be back soon.
<niteye> actually i do still live with my parents, which is why i really need to find out why my session isnt locked after resuming from suspend to disk/ram
<sumone> niteye: with my all honesty I don't know what you are reffering to
<astromme> niteye: you should be able to adjust it in system settings... lets see, where
<niteye> i've looked around but no luck yet
<sumone> so flash10 anybody? I am desperate
<sumone> I mean firefox needs it
<mefisto__> sumone: how did you install it?
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<astromme> niteye: System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management. you need powerdevil. If you have guidance it might be in guidance in your systray
<niteye> oh, neat, i completely missed the "advanced" tab :s
<mefisto__> sumone: in firefox, go to about:plugins and see if you have shockwave player listed. there should be only one listed also
<mefisto__> *shockwave flash
 * astromme is leaving for a moment, this time for real
<kernco> ok, I fixed my nvidia problem!  Thanks all
<mefisto__> kernco: what did you do?
<kernco> I did "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx* && sudo apt-get autoremove", rebooted, then ran the nvidia installer for the 180 driver
<sumone> neopmuk is killing my harddrive
<kernco> It was that autoremove step that I had been missing.  The DKMS was still around and looking for the 177 driver
<sumone> does noeopuke really need to update every nano-second?
<thotheolh> Hi.
<thotheolh> Is it possible to have konquerer being ported to Windows or something ?
<sumone> lol
<sumone> thotheolh:  is it possible you start using linux or something?
<kavurt> when I install some packages, there appears some "suggested" and "recommended" packages. should I install them?
<thotheolh> yes , I am a linux user and I am also a windows user
<thotheolh> I like konquerer and hopefully it has a windows port too so that when i am using windows... i have something there
<sumone> thotheolh: port that 'something' to linux
<thotheolh> I mean konquerer
<thotheolh> I have used Firefox and it's a good disappointment on Windows especially FF3
<thotheolh> crashes a lot
<astromme> O.O
<thotheolh> so I am finding something good and fast like Konquerer
<astromme> Just when browsing?
<thotheolh> yes.... it's pretty surprising to know FF3 crashes all too often on my PC
<thotheolh> yes, when browsing , astromme
<thotheolh> And it just shuts the entire browser down
<thotheolh> I am in the middle of doing some browsing or watching some videos while allowing some tabs to load by themselves and the next moment... no videos to watch , everything crashes
<khalidmian> hi i am facing the following issue and am looking for help and assistance thanks - W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<cbwcjw> khalidmian: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sumone> hi
<sumone> how do I update the icons in the menu after installing programs? nothing shows up except when I reboot
<lovre> when i remove an application, the hidden folder in ~/ folder still remains... Its not removed even if i use purge. Its bothering me since im trying out many applications and removeing them, they all leave junk behind...
<franc> bonjour à tous
<mareto> Hi!
<franc> problème, j'ai effacé la partition de kubuntu sous vista pour me faire de la place, lors du demarrage il n'arrive plus à  booter
<JontheEchidna> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: thankyou for assistance
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: is there a way for me to  erase this command i put some time ago
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zicada> one day guys, everyone will fathom english
<khalidmian> oooooooops
<zicada> i will rejoice on that day
<zicada> finally
<khalidmian> cbwcjw: is there a way for me to  erase this command i put some time ago: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<RobertM> Ok this is kinda crazzy.  I am using kde 4.x with nvidia drivers and it looks like the alpha channel isn't working right.  Any idea how to fix?
<spectral> is it possible to open a kwallet that i have from a backup? kde4.2
<spectral> sorry, figured it out - merge wallet
<mefisto__> khalidmian: in adept > sources, authentication tab, find that key and remove it with the remove button
<khalidmian> mefisto__: ty
<cbwcjw> Well, its pretty slow tonight..
<mefisto__> yes it is
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: Well, I would update the wikipedia pictures for KDE and some applications, but I dont understand how wikipedia does images, ahaha.
<Guest24082> una pregunta gente como cambio el nick predeterminado como guest24082 por otro
<alberto_> a
<alberto_> listo no pregunte nada
<cbwcjw> !es | Guest 24082
<ubottu> Guest 24082: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<UberTaco> Hey, anybody else having trouble with the ppa.launchpad repo for the KDE4.2 neon build?
<UberTaco> It keeps yelling at me about the public key
<cbwcjw> UberTaco: apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<UberTaco> erm
<UberTaco> let's assume I'm trying to install it from a vanilla Ubuntu mainline install
<cbwcjw> UberTaco: That will make the product key shutup.
<cbwcjw> UberTaco: Same thing, that just overwrites the invalid product key. Its because its a PPA.
<UberTaco> public key, you mean?
<cbwcjw> UberTaco: Haha, yea. I ment public key.
<UberTaco> jas
<UberTaco> sorry 'bout that
<cbwcjw> Tis fine
<UberTaco> but yeah, so apt-get upgrade, update, and dist-upgrade will do it?
<UberTaco> even from a vanilla 8.10 install?
<cbwcjw> Well, you dont actually NEED that.
<UberTaco> mainline GNOME, not Kubuntu
<cbwcjw> but there might be updates, so who knows.
<ncfi1013> i want to do my taxes online. i am running linux. to do my taxes requires windows software/browsers. can someone tell me how to use my user agent switcher or install another browser that supports the online tax websites?
<talonstriker> how do you disable the system bell?
<raluk> salut
<david__> how do i get the proper graphics driver for kubuntu?
<talonstriker> for the system bell, in the Notifications section under System Settings, I see nothing to disable the sysbell
<jords> Hmm... just did a adept update and it broke my sound. I've traced the problem to an error when trying to load the module snd-hda-intel (I have intel sound): [  189.459653] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add_slave   [  189.459675] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave (in dmesg).  How can I get the drver working again?
<cbwcjw> jords: try #ubuntu
<jords> cbwcjw: Ok, I will, I am running kubuntu but i guess this isn't releated to the dm
<cbwcjw> jords: thats what I figured. #ubuntu probably has more help at the moment, none of our big info people are active
<jords> ncfi1013: You can run internet explorer on linux using wine, theres guides around on the net
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hi! I have a problem in "KMail", when i fill out settings for connection and fecthing mails, then it tells me my ISP dosent support POP connection, and i know for a fact that it does, but anyways, when i clear settings to fill out a new, then i appears again, unchanged! Like there is a file somewhere there hold these settings! Please help me out here thansk! :-)
<franc_> hi All
<Sp0tKubuntu> What is plastmascreen used for?
<Sp0tKubuntu> CTRL+F12, dosent see what that should be good for
<songwind> Sp0tKubuntu: It brings all your widgets to the foreground so you can refer to them without minimizing everything, or edit them, etc.
<franc_> I have problem with packages KDE 4.2
<franc_> It was not possible to retrieve some of the archives, please try to run apt-get update or use - fix-missing
<franc_> :(
<franc_> before work
<songwind> I just came back to KDE, using 4.2.  Back when I was on 3.5, there was a context menu option to open/edit files as administrator.  Is this possible in Dolphin?
<franc_> apachelogger help me
<cdavis> can someon tell me how to change the behavior of konqueror to single-click selects all in the url bar and search bar?
<Sp0tKubuntu> songwind: Ahh, thanks :-)
<songwind> Sp0tKubuntu: No problem. :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<franc_> :'(
<franc_> hmm
<franc_> packages for Kubuntu are damaged?
<songwind> franc_: I did not have any problems like you are describing
<songwind> Have you tried switching to a different mirror?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Depens on witch packets your fetching
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont get unsupportet packets
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thay fuck it all up! :-D
<cbwcjw> !language | Sp0tKubuntu
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have tryed, tree times today
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry sorry! :-D
<cbwcjw> :)
<songwind> franc_: In "Software Sources" you can change the "Download From" drop down bar to show a different mirror.  It might be that the mirror you hit has a problem.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im used to talk dirty :-D Live in denmark :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well, off to bed!Nighty night
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Jeg sover, smid en besked
<Sp0tKubuntu> Whops
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<Nomexous> How come I'm not able to select desktop cylinder or desktop sphere in KDE 4.2?
<rodrigo_> hola
<rodrigo_> necesito ayuda
<Nomexous> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<khalidmian> im looking for assistance on tryingto figure out if i can somehow recover rebuit my xapien inex for adept
<khalidmian> inex= index
<marcel> please how can i install gas ??
<khalidmian> would the comand be sudo recover apt-xapian-index
<marcel> ?
<wadi> Hi. Im having trouble with flllash on intrepid.
<wadi> kubuntu 8.180 kernel 27-11 x86_64 kde 4.02. Flash is messy. Any help?
<Dr_willis> 'flash is messy' is a very good way to describe flash
<khalidmian> can anyone help me with adept issue i cannotfind answer to
<Dr_willis> state the issue and see who knows what khalidmian
<wadi> Dr_willis: Funny thing , messy and creative...it's adding pixels to jpl feed ...
<syockit> wadi: flash version?
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: whenever i try to search for anything in adept it comes out blank i think i may need to reset its indexing
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  perhaps. I never use adept - i cant stand its interface.  So im not even sure where it caches stuff at
<syockit> khalidmian: adept is somewhat weird. You may need to toggle the flags (the three icons on the first line) to see things
<syockit> khalidmian: toggle off the installed item flag
<syockit> khalidmian: otherwise just install synaptic
<khalidmian> syockit: i tried with with no avail some one gave to the command allowing me to fix the issue i cant for the live of me remember it
<syockit> khalidmian: or if you like console interface, use aptitude
<wadi> syockit: 10.0r15
<syockit> wadi: actually, the flash problem is too general, and there are many factors that might have caused it
<wadi> khalidmian: use aptitude, there's an option "repair broken packages".
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: update-apt-xapian-index I think is what you are after..
<gorgonizer> should have sudo at the start of that..
<ogre> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wadi> syockit: thanks
<syockit> wadi: say that to mr.ogre
<syockit> wadi: you can also wade through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree and find similar bugs, and if there are any solutions
<Frederick> folks is openarena broken on kubuntu 64?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: thankyou for saving my life and fixing my xapien index
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: no problem, sorry it took me so long to find the answer, do you still require the Project Neon repository?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i dont think ill experiment with that
<gorgonizer> ahh, okay,, used it to get the latest Amarok2, which looks pretty good..
<khalidmian> i think one can do that by sudo apt-get amarok-kde4
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Im bored, so Im updating all the KDE wikipedia articles with newer pictures. ahaha.
<khalidmian> or am i wrong
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<Dr_willis> perhaps
<Dr_willis> :)
<khalidmian> lol yes
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: that gives you Amarok 2.0.1.1, I am on an SVN version..
<khalidmian> whats svn?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: sounds like a mission, I am currently trying remember how to fall asleep..
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<Dr_willis> E: Couldn't find package amarok-kde4
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: SVN is a version control system used by software developers, it allows people (like me) to test software before it is released..
<gorgonizer> and I can test the SVN version whilst keeping Amarok 1.4 installed, which is perfect :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: What is this "sleep"?
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: somethign you humans apparently do, adn other mammals.. personally, I don't think it will catch on ;)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: ahaha!
<khalidmian> ah i see sorry i dont think ill be needing that
<khalidmian> what would be nice is to have the repos for open office 3
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main (I think)
<Dr_willis> Given the # of people ive seen in here - with OOo 3 issues.. I will wait. :)
<gorgonizer> Dr_willis: tend to use KDE Office myself, but might give it a go at soem point..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Wow! Looking through these screenshots, it took KDE a LOT of tries to get the taskbar right (to its current state)
<Dr_willis> I liked the old panel. :)
<Dr_willis> then again. I always remiove thigs to make it minimal
<cbwcjw> I ment the betas.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: which screenshots are these?
<gorgonizer> there was a bit of tomfoolery going on the betas, but it was all good..
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_Project
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Even 4.1 and 4.0's taskbar I disliked.. but now :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Im going to replace the last one with the default, however, and make that one have a different caption like "With some customization"
<cbwcjw> cbwcjw: Done.
<gorgonizer> Yeah, I am very happy with where the Panel/taskbar are now, they were very limited in previous KDE4 incarnations..
<Nomexous> Is anyone else not able to select desktop cylinder and desktop sphere for the switch effect?
<Frederick> folks I think my apt package is broken can I fix it? http://rafb.net/p/mKX5l533.html
<bandit> Anyone here willing to give some help?
<cbwcjw> Nomexous: I have been able to. Make sure in system settings -> desktop -> Desktop effects -> general that "Effect for desktop switching" is on Cube/cylinder
<Nomexous> cbwcjw: Only desktop cube appears in the list. The other two don't.
<Bandit> anyone free?
<cbwcjw> Are they enabled in system settings -> desktop -> Desktop effects -> All Effects?
<Nomexous> cbwcjw: Yes.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: are the cylinder/sphere effects any good?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: I like them, but I dont do big-time multitasking on my laptop, so I keep 2 desktops with the slide effect
<gorgonizer> changed to the cylinder, adn it killed my effects, the little varmint..
<cbwcjw> Nomexous: Im not sure then. Try #kde
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Ouch :(
<Nomexous> cbwcjw: Thanks.
<Bandit> Anyone free?
<gorgonizer> and Ctrl+Shift+f12 isn't restarting them (I think that is the key combo to restart them)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: The KDE articles are underkept on wikipedia
<cbwcjw> Bandit: Just ask a question :)
<Bandit> can I talk to you in a PM?
<cbwcjw> !ask | Bandit
<ubottu> Bandit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bandit> keep the conversation
<Bandit> ok
<cbwcjw> Just ask away, see what happens :D
<Bandit> basically... I'm trying to install Cube 2 (sauerbraten) and I have very little (if any) linuc experience
<Bandit> linux*
<Bandit> I've looked around and nothing on google akes sence about it?
<cbwcjw> Bandit: One second
<Bandit> np
<cbwcjw> Bandit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111943/ Thats copied from a forum post. See if that helps :)
<Bandit> ok gimmie a second
<Bandit> one problem.
<Bandit> I've downloaded it through firefox, and I can't even get it to open the containing file let alone find which directory it;s in
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: looks like I will have to reboot to get the effects back..
<cbwcjw> Ok.
<cbwcjw> Gorgonizer: Go figure.
<cagdcorp> Hola..
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I haven't done enough updates to warrant a restart :(
<cagdcorp> alguien habla espanol
<cbwcjw> !es | cagdcorp
<ubottu> cagdcorp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cagdcorp> excelente gracias..
<cbwcjw> de nada
<cbwcjw> (its funny, because not only do I not speak spanish but I sent him the thing saying we DONT speak spanish)
<Dr_willis> 'No Hoblo'
<gorgonizer> I should speak more laguages, but don't..
<Dr_willis> Everyone should learn to cuss in at least 5 languages
<Saint-Tropez> hello
<gorgonizer> hmmm, now I have Amarok and Amarok2, I can play the albums I have which need to be played with each other :)
<Saint-Tropez> is it possible to adept KDE 4.2?
<gaoC> yes
<gaoC> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<gaoC> follow these instructions
<Saint-Tropez> ty gaoC
<gaoC> np
<gaoC> what's the console command to switch desktops
<beachsurfin> i need asian text rendering
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/lanlkaABE
<beachsurfin> it only displays when i select it with the mouse by double clicking on it...
<beachsurfin> this is in firefox...
<beachsurfin> it works in other in my kde apps
<astromme> works fine for me in kde. oh, firefox?
<astromme> dunno, probably some gnome thing. go ask on #ubuntu
<astromme> Or just use konqueror...
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: whats the command that goes something like sudo apt-get upgarde && update && something
<gorgonizer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PSiL0> gaoC: ctrl-f1, ctr-f2, etc?
<gaoC> yes
<underdog_> is there a 'kcontrol' for kde4?
<gaoC> her
<gaoC> i meant console command
<gaoC> what the fs type on the command line for "exfat"
<p_quarles> gaoC: systemsettings
<gaoC> what
<underdog_> can someone tell me if there is a 'kcontrol' for kde4?
<p_quarles> gaoC: sorry, highlighted the wrong person :|
<p_quarles> underdog_: systemsettings
<underdog_> p_quarles: thanks.  much appreciated.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<havane2037> show me some respect i have got 112 of iq
<Dr_willis> 'we are not worthy!'
<cbwcjw> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eduardo> See you!
 * Dr_willis missed any actyual kubuntu related problem.
<LeeJunFan> is that all?
<tbr281> how can i restore the virtual desktop that opens when using kde 4 for the first time?
<LeeJunFan> you mean the window that has desktop icons?
<Dr_willis> thats just one of the  Plasmid applets you can run.. i forget its name..  set to show the desktop directory
<cbwcjw> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (intrepid), package size 727 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<LeeJunFan> Desktop Foler or Folder View I think.
<cbwcjw> Bandit: There you go :)
<Bandit> THANKS :0
<tbr281> yes
<Bandit> oops... caps
<tbr281> i want to make kde4 look clean and neat since i updated to 4.2
<Dr_willis> I just reset all my kde settings to get the 'default' 4.2 look... then started removing things. :)
<tom__> system control center appearance background
<tom__> well for ubuntu 8
<cjae_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cjae_> kubuntu have ufw enabled by default?
<cjae_> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<cbwcjw> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.3 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<cbwcjw> cjae: :)
<cjae_> cbwcjw: on by default?
<cbwcjw> cjae_: Im not sure. Google?
<cjae_> there right now
<gigabyte> has anyone tried kde 4.2?
<cbwcjw> gigabyte: a lot of us have, including me.
<cjae_> gigabyte: yes it is nice
<gigabyte> is it stable?
<cbwcjw> gigabyte: Yes, far less issues
<gigabyte> does anyone know how to download files without having to share them or seed them?
<cjae_> worth installing fixes many bugs and lets move panels and such
<gigabyte> mine is still downloading
<cjae_> release notes kde 4.2 kubuntu in google
<cbwcjw> gigabyte: Im not sure what you mean, but wget in the console works: e.g. "wget http://mxclan.org/ss.png" downloads my screenshot page to the current directory
<cjae_> torrents gigabyte
<gigabyte> im installing by apt-install
<cbwcjw> cjae_: torrents are definitley file sharing.
<cjae_> right but didn't know you anything else that has seeds and such
<cjae_> -you
<sandGorgon> imho Adept is not very good compared to Synaptic... cant wait for PackageKit
<cjae_> adept sucks
<cbwcjw> cjae_: You can definitley get the IPs of the seeders and their clients.
<cbwcjw> sandGorgon: I like adept though, at least its lightweight and nice. But yea, synaptic is superior
<sandGorgon> cjae_: what do you use for package management?
<cjae_> history in synaptic is nice
<cjae_> sandGorgon: adept just because I want my install light as possible
<cjae_> if adept doesn't have cli
<cjae_> that should say ...cli
 * cjae_ hates eating onions cause the after smell sucks
<cjae_> cbwcjw: are you saying apt uses seeders?
<sandGorgon> wasnt there apt-torrent or something?
<cjae_> ?
<cjae_> sounds dumb
<sandGorgon> cjae_: imagine the number of people pulling in updates through apt... the bandwidth requirements can be halved and quartered if we can use apt on a bittorrent protocol
<cjae_> right
<cjae_> but torrents sometimes go slow too like when ppl ask the above questions
<cjae_> can I just leech all day everyday
<sandGorgon> usually, if apt is used with torrent, there will be a couple of dedicated seeders - which are the same sites that you now directly download from
<cjae_> unless you live in the USA I cannot see why you would want to do that, $200,000 dollar fine = not cool
<sandGorgon> fine?
<cjae_> I mean with other torrents
<sandGorgon> ahh...
<cjae_> got side tracked
<sandGorgon> damn, does anyone have OO 3.0 working in KDE 4.2 - I cant seem to get it through adept ?
<cjae_> only 2.4 here
<gmathews> Ater opening the hardware driver in Kubuntu after a fresh install and choosing to update the recommended driver (Nvidia) nothing happens after it finishes downloading it
<cjae_> anything special about 3.0
<gmathews> sandGorgon: try www.mirror.ac.za to dowload OO
<gmathews> the deb one - then install it
<sandGorgon> cjae_: i had 3.0 on my other machine where I created a doc, and now it looks all funny
<sandGorgon> gmathews: any way to get it through adept - i dont want to miss out on updates
<gmathews> sandGorgon: It is not on adept nor synaptic
<gmathews> the latest version is on mirror.ac.za
<sandGorgon> gmathews: i could add the ppa repositories to synaptic and get them through that. i dont seem to be able to do that in KDE tho
<gmathews> hmm that is weird. I am using Kubuntu for the first time myself
<gmathews> Going to try the mirror.ac.za way
<gmathews> is it okay to cancel an update in adept (during its downloading phase)
<gmathews> or will that need purging etc
<cjae_> sandGorgon: http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2009-01/msg00106.html
<gmathews> whats the command line to get the nvidia driver
<gmathews> for kubuntu 8.10 - nvidia driver
<cjae_> apparently you can install the one from debian without issue
<sandGorgon> gmathews: i think it is "nvidia-glx-177"
<gmathews> this thing is disappointing - It downloads the driver but nothing happens - nothing is activate wtf ;/
<sandGorgon> why dont you do it thru the gui "hardware drivers" in settings
<gmathews> sandGorgon: That is where I am doing it
<gmathews> It gave me two drivers - after clicking on activate - it downloads the driver
<gmathews> then it finishes but it is not activated wtf
<sandGorgon> hmm... then it probably is not installing check your /var/logs
<gmathews> nothing in /var/logs
<gmathews> maybe a restart is required
<gmathews> who knows
<cuznt> the shadow knows
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cbwcjw> ahahaha!
<cbwcjw> So quiet :(
<sandGorgon> has anyone tried out the 2.6.28 kernel ?
<cbwcjw> Has anybody tried out ext4?
<cbwcjw> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/01/super-fast-ext4-filesystem-arrives-in-ubuntu-9-04.ars
<sandGorgon> hmm... it was added to the 2.6.28 kernel , right?
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<kids> I'm having trouble. All of a sudden my display changed to 800X600 and when I go into the display settings, it only lists 800X600 as the max size, but I was running 1024X768 in xubuntu. Any ideas?
<cbwcjw> kids: Considiring its 1 AM, try asking in #kde or asking around a better time for everybody :) sorry :( I wish I could help
<kadin> Hey #kubuntu, I have a problem
<kadin> KControl doesn't seem to work, any ideas
<kadin> ?
<cbwcjw> nobodys really here :(
<sandGorgon> i'm building something and i get "X11 headers/libs are not available". what should i install ?
<etfb> I notice the new Adept in KDE4 doesn't have a scrollable history, just a single label that gets updated as it installs each component.  Isn't that a bit, you know, retarded?  Who made that decision?
<etfb> And where are the icons in the Adept browse list?  They don't even have one for Firefox!
<beachsurfin> the multiple Adepts confuse me
<stdin> if you have a support question, ask it.
<beachsurfin> okay, which adept do you use to search for new software?
<beachsurfin> adept installer or manager?
<stdin> manager
<beachsurfin> what's the diff between the two?
<etfb> It's a hell of a support question: has there been some kind of disaster among the KDE 4 developers that means there's no testing being done of the UI stuff before they release it?  I want to know if I should continue to use 8.10 or go back to 8.04 based on that.
<stdin> installer only shoes common application. manager lets you manage all software packages
<stdin> etfb: adept is not KDE
<beachsurfin> another question high on importance: is there a way to recall or bookmark songs that have streamed in amarok? i've rated some of the songs playing from a radio station but i don't know how to recall them..
<etfb> stdin: And yet, coincidentally, the Adept in KDE4 is not the Adept in KDE3.  The KDE3 one isn't broken, for a start.
<stdin> etfb: actually, they are both broken
<stdin> but adept is not part of KDE
<etfb> stdin: If the primary system for installing and updating all software in KDE isn't part of KDE, what is?
<etfb> Is it the Kubuntu maintainers I should be bitching about then?
<stdin> the closest thing in KDE is KPackage manager. and you should be bitching to anyone as adept is being scrapped
<hendershot> if your using a kde desktop the chances are that adept is a KDE program
<etfb> beachsurfin: When I stream songs from internet radio stations, Amarok considers the entire station to be one "song"... that conveniently changes its name every 3 minutes or so.
<hendershot> if not then use synaptic
<beachsurfin> etfb: argh, i really enjoyed those tracks
<etfb> beachsurfin: Now that you mention it, there must be some app that connects to streams and gives better than minimal functionality.
<beachsurfin> amarok2 is supposed to have support for some music server sharing service (don't know the name right now).. you can stream songs and share playlists w/ others easily using the program.. anyway.. maybe that's something to check out when i figure out the name
<stdin> beachsurfin: try asking in #amarok
<etfb> Right.  Installed KDE4.2.  Let's see if it's less stupid.  I had three days of 4.1 and I was ready to upgrade to AmigaOS.
<beachsurfin> stdin: i have
<beachsurfin> for 2-3 days now
<beachsurfin> nothing
<beachsurfin> not even a response
<stdin> beachsurfin: try the forum then http://amarok.kde.org/forum/
<beachsurfin> ah
<beachsurfin> i'll do that
<maco> if i want to make my gtk apps look not-ugly in kde, how would i do that?
<maco> right now, they look like gtk1
<cbwcjw> maco: its pretty late, so most helpers arent active
<cbwcjw> maco: however, give me a moment
<maco> eh was worth a shot. scottk mentioned at the kde 4.2 release party tonight that he knew of a theme that worked but couldn't remember it's name at the time
<stdin> maco: try installing gtk-qt-engine
<cbwcjw> maco: i had a good theme earlier let me find it
<maco> i have it installed
<cbwcjw> http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<stdin> maco: you should be able to configure that from system settings -> appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts
<cbwcjw> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-qtcurve that theme integrates well
<maco> stdin: i looked in there, but no matter what i set, the gtk apps aren't changing
<maco> for some reason, my apostrophe key keeps typing backticks unless i hit altgr with it as well...will have to figure out which kbd layout is right
<maco> does it make a difference if i have gtk-qt-engine or gtk-qt-engine-kde4?
<stdin> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 just installs gtk-qt-engine
<cbwcjw> maco: im not sure.
<maco> ok, i figured it was a transitional package
<cbwcjw> maco: I personally use qtcurve
<maco> cbwcjw: thanks, that webpage helped. the qtcurve one works
<cbwcjw> maco: awesome.
<maco> OH wait
<maco> it only affects gtk apps that weren't opened yet when the gtk theme was set
<stdin> yeah, you need to restart all GTK apps
<maco> so what actually happened is that i started pidgin after setting a gtk theme, while my terminators were open before i set the gtk theme
<stdin> and possibly logout/in
<maco> logout wasnt needed, just have to quit the apps and reopen them
<maco> though you have to do that each time the theme is changed, which makes it a little annoying to test how it looks
<etfb> Just upgraded to KDE4.2 and Oh. My. Gods.  It's so much better it's like a new OS.  Anyone discovering that Kubuntu 8.10 is unusable?  Upgrade to KDE4.2.  It's suddenly like a real computer again.
<maco> haha
<maco> yeah, im using 4.2 now and its much nicer than hardy's kde4 (sorta skipped intrepid)
<maco> i might actually switch off of gnome...still a little rough around the edges (try removing the window list plasmoid and the system tray and clock get HUGE) but usable
<maco> anyway, gotta restart the terminal im in in order to have scrollbars
<etfb> Was kind of worried when it randomly shut down on me... turns out I'd run out of battery power.  Just need to configure the warnings...!
<etfb> Hey, that's odd.  I select "Restore" in the batter monitor icon and nothing happens, but the item in the menu changes to Minimize.  Oh, hang on, it worked that time.  I remember it never did in 4.1...
<etfb> Yep, 4.2: the first working version of KDE since 3.5.  At last!  I was dreading having to rebuild the whole thing and go back to Hardy...
<SilentDis> how do i set the DNS servers for network manager, but still have it get a dynamic IP and other info?  Kubuntu 8.10
<SilentDis> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<SilentDis> that's no help ubottu, you have failed me :(
<sumone> I just spotted an outrageus spelling mistake on edubuntu's page
<sumone> somebody in ubuntu needs some education
<Mamarok> sumone: English page?
<sumone> yes
 * etfb imagines SilentDis pressing a button on his desk and watching ubottu fall into a shark tank
<sumone> that's hell'uv hilarious
<etfb> SilentDis: What are you trying to do with your DNS?
<Mamarok> on the Webpage I Guess?
<etfb> sumone: What's the error?
<sumone> and it's bulleted in bold letters!!!!
<sumone> wtf!!
<SilentDis> etfb: my ISPs DNS has been wonky for a few days now (alltel EVDO, they're migrating us into the verizon network due to buyout), and I'd like to switch over to the OpenDNS servers
<etfb> SilentDis: Ah, but you still want everything else local to work.  Can't you change the settings in your router?
<Mamarok> sumone: just tell me where please
<SilentDis> etfb: no router.  computer - USB cable - EVDO cellphone (acts like a modem on ppp0)
<sumone> Mamarok: ha ha ha, let's see if you can find it!!
<etfb> SilentDis: Congratulations - you just exceeded my skill level.
<SilentDis> etfb: i should say, on /dev/ttyACM0
<SilentDis> lol
<sumone> use spell * I guess
<etfb> sumone: edubuntu.com?
<SilentDis> etfb: basically, i just need to set static dns on ppp0 in network manager.
<sumone> yes
<sumone> ok I'll tell you
<sumone> http://www.edubuntu.org/UsingEdubuntu
<sumone> the third bullet says Managable
<sumone> wtfffffffff!!!
<etfb> Yep; saw it before you said it.
<sumone> whoever wrote that page should get his ass fired
<legate> !language | sumone
<ubottu> sumone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !ot | sumone
<ubottu> sumone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mamarok> sumone: you never make typos?
<sumone> not in english and less if it's supposed to be professional
<Mamarok> thanks for telling, will talk to the Edubuntu folks right now.
<etfb> sumone: Go to #edubuntu and see if a user named highvoltage is around.  Web stuff is apparently his baby.
<Mamarok> oh, somebody perfect ;)
<Mamarok> etfb: talking to him
<sumone> Mamarok: let's see how fast they correct it :D
<etfb> Mamarok: Hey, I'm perfect to you no!
<Mamarok> sumone: depends of the time of the day for the person who can actually change it, and now behave and be nice please
<etfb> On the one hand, it's a trivial thing scarcely worth the bytes already expended.  On the other hand, it comes just above the section talking about how Canonical can help you if you're not fluent in English...  Irony is a bitch.
<sumone> exactly
<sumone> Managable
<sumone> oO
<stdin> please keep this channel on-topic
<etfb> sumone: And beware Muphry's Law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muphry%27s_law
 * sumone tries hard not to rant
<sumone> what, helping ubuntu is ot?
<stdin> last warning
<sumone> off-topic?
<etfb> sumone: It's OK, I understand.  I work with programmers who insist on defining "dependancies" in the common source code.  But ultimately, it's better to just take notes of this stuff, find out who to talk to (as you've done) and then be calm.
<sumone> Managable
<Mamarok> sumone: making fun of other peoples mistakes is not acceptable
<etfb> Mamarok: Unless they're Microsoft's mistakes.
<stdin> sumone: actually, discussing the edubuntu website IS offtopic
 * etfb hurriedly thinks of someting ON-topic to say
<Mamarok> etfb: nope, neither, we are educated and nice people here only
<etfb> Mamarok: That's not just nice; it's saintly.  I am in awe of your loveliness.
<SilentDis> and the blade falls, there is a momentary intake of breath, a shocked expression, then peace and civility is restored to the land.
<stdin> I'll ask again, keep this channel on-topic
<etfb> KDE4.2 question: someone mentioned a while ago a way to get rid of that bloody "cashew" on the top left of the screen.  It annoys me; how do I kill it?
<Mamarok> nice, now he is trolling in #edubuntu :(
<spawn57> etfb: I wish I could get rid of that thing too ..
<SilentDis> i ended up going to 4.2 out of experimental, the cashew is a lot lighter now... not sure if it's just me but it's a lot less visible, only there when you need it.
<etfb> SilentDis: So humour a KDE4 newbie here: when DO you "need" it?
<SilentDis> etfb: i run with my widgets locked.  while duplicate functionality from right-click, i do use it to unlock them and move them around from time to time.
<etfb> Wait, no, cancel that.  The ability to add new themes from Teh Intarwobs.  Worth the price of admission!  Cool!
<SilentDis> etfb: rofl click and ye shall receive!
 * SilentDis continues to bang head against network manager
<Strog_> hi
<SilentDis> Strog_: no i'm not.  oh, the greeting, not my state.  hello! :D
<Strog_> i want to install kubuntu 8.04 on an elder laptop, and when i come to the main menu with all the GUI, the laptop's mouse and keyboard doesn't respond to it. and when i insert an elder version of kubuntu everything works fine
<Strog_> y?
<SilentDis> Strog_: 'elder'?  do you mean an older computer?
<Strog_> older laptop
<Strog_> thanks
<SilentDis> Strog_: could you give us a basic rundown of the system's configuration?  memory, processor, drive space, vid card type of thing?
<Strog_> cpu is a p4
<Strog_> ram 256mb
<Strog_> no interesting graphic card
<Strog_> HD: 60GB
<SilentDis> Strog_: ahhh, i believe you're a bit light on memory.  iirc, 8.10 needs 512mb to run off the CD, 256 when installed.  could someone correct me if i'm wrong on that?
<Strog_> im using 8.04
<Strog_> or does ubuntu use less ram?
<SilentDis> Strog_: xubuntu is the 'light' version that uses very little ram... you can run off a hard drive with 256mb if i'm not mistaken, as well (use the alternate CD to install).  i'm checking right now...
<Strog_> ok
<etfb> Strog_: I installed xubuntu on a slow old PC for my 10-year-old daughter.  It was usable, but I gave her a bit more RAM and the latest Kubuntu and she was happier.
<Dr_willis> Been playing with that LXDE desktop also. lighter then xubuntu.. but i dont care much for it.
<Dr_willis> xfce is nice in ways.. annoying in nothers
<Strog_> etfb: what is the ram size that you had before and after?
<SilentDis> Strog_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<SilentDis> Strog_: basically, 700mhz processor, 384mb ram, and 8gb disk space will be your 'baseline'.  you should be able to get the machine working on less ram, but you'll need to use the alternate cd to do the install
<Strog_> well the laptop meets all the requirements
<Strog_> ok
<Strog_> unterstood
<etfb> etfb: No idea - too long ago.  Less than a gigabyte, certainly.  It was a Pentium II, I think
<SilentDis> Strog_: you said before you have 256mb ram.  i'm betting the LiveCD needs to load too much into memory to get the whole thing going.
<etfb> Strog_: That's a good point.  Live CDs use a gigabyte for a RAM disk if they can.
<SilentDis> Strog_: the Alternate CD would probably suit you better on that, you'll be able to install and use it, albeit a touch slow at times.
<Strog_> SilentDis: but how is it for me possible to install an older version of Kubuntu live version?
<SilentDis> Strog_: i would recommend setting up at least a 2gb swap partition too.  I set mine to 5gb (enormous disk and i like to play with virtual box) :)
<Strog_> understood
<SilentDis> Strog_: the whole concept behind ubuntu in general is 'latest greatest all rolled together every 6 months'.  i'm assuming parts of said 'latest and greatest' are a bit large now heh
<Strog_> ok
<SilentDis> Strog_: there's the 'bulletproof x windows' and all the desktop effects stuff and network manager and so on and so on and so on... lol
<Strog_> understood
<Dr_willis> 'bulletproof x windows' I thought got shot in the head? :) ya dont hear that mentioned much any more
<Strog_> i'm downloading the alternate versions and get back to you later
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: did it?  i've not kept up on all the new pretty stuff as of late.  well, other than 4.2 from experimental that i'm really really liking :)
<Dr_willis> Yea. if X failed to start a few times - i recall  a release or 2 ago.. it would 'go into bullet proof x mode' but to be honest.. it dident ever work prperly for me
<SilentDis> Strog_: another option is to install 7.10, upgrade to 8.04, then upgrade again to 8.10.  not exactly pretty, but it'll work.  you'll probably save yourself some time if you do just grab the alt cd lol
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: the most i've seen mine do is drop to the standard VESA driver when i was futzing with the nvidia driver :)
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: part of it made it in.  the xorg.conf is tiny now, i assume that was part of the push with that project.  it apparently gathers it all on the fly now.
<Dr_willis> X auto-configures for hte most part.
<Dr_willis> works decently well.. for 90% of the people. :)
<Dr_willis> but that other 10%  thats  the problem
<Strog_> SilentDis: i need to get the images anyway
<SilentDis> Dr_willis: same boat with network manager for me.  it works great... except when i go to customize something >.<
<Strog_> btw what is the window manager called from xbuntu?
<Dr_willis> people expext too much automation with the network settings. :) and now they got it.
<Dr_willis> xubuntu = xfwm
<Dr_willis> i think
<Strog_> ok
<SilentDis> i thought the mouse was XFCE?
<SilentDis> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SilentDis> there we go :)
<beachsurfin> do i need to "source ~/.bashrc" each time i log in?
<stdin> bash does that for you
<Dr_willis> beachsurfin,  no you should not.
<Dr_willis>  bash shell reads .bashrc / .bash_profile and /or .profile  depending  on how things are setup
<david__> Hi, I am currently trying to install Kubuntu on my laptop, I have an Acer Aspire 3050, 3gb of RAM, fully updated BIOS and all the necessary things required to properly install and update a computer, however when I select either "Try Kubuntu live on your computer" or "Install Kubuntu" I end up getting a solid black screen with nothing, the same happens to me while running the install in Text Mode
<david__> any ideas as to how I can make this work?
<SilentDis> david__: had this with my GF's machine.... have you tried pressing and holding a key during the boot, such as the down arrow?  not sure why that works, but it did on her computer.
<david__> during the boot of the BIOS?
<SilentDis> david__: during the boot off the liveCD
<david__> let me try that
<SilentDis> david__: she also has an acer laptop, which is why i thought of it heh
<david__> no, nothing appeared
<david__> after i recieve the boot menu and select the Live Boot, i still have the solid black screen
<david__> as opposed to the Kubuntu Loader
<SilentDis> david__: i'm just not sure.  altCD mayhap?  just to see if it loads?
<david__> I used the CD on this computer to test it
<david__> works perfectly fine
<david__> that was one of the first things i thought of
<SilentDis> david__: i meant, use the Alternate CD instead to try?  (there's a Desktop CD and Alternate CD)
<david__> I tried that as well
<SilentDis> david__: wubi?
<david__> once it is installed I still get the solid black screen when the OS is booting
<SilentDis> ahhh
<david__> I tried wubi as well
<david__> same result
<SilentDis> david__: other than a missing /boot, and/or grub gone wonky, i'm not sure what else it could be.
<david__> I know that is not the issue though since I used the same install disk on this computer
<xanax`> do the gpg keys for the "http://ppa.launchpad.net IntrepId" reposItory work now ? I stIll get an error. How to fIx that ?
<xanax`> I am tryIng to Install kde 4.2
<beachsurfin> thanks stdin, Dr_willis
<beachsurfin> is http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/ still current?
<beachsurfin> i'm working on skim while kde-devel and kde-devel-extras is installing
<beachsurfin> i had used that site previously on 7.10
<beachsurfin> it was the only way i had scim to work..
<beachsurfin> brb
<Dr_willis> ive never uses scim..
<Dr_willis> only time ive messed with it.. is when i twas running when i dident want it to.. so had to remove it
<palbuddy> newbie question.  I installed firefox, but I can run it from the command line, but it's not in my nifty menu items
<palbuddy> how can I make it so it's there?
<Dr_willis> logout/back in --perhaps
<Dr_willis> some tmes the menus dont get updated properly  till a logouit
<Dr_willis> or some other way 'refreshed'
<palbuddy> oh okay!
<palbuddy> thanks!
<palbuddy> also how do I update the default amarok to the newist amarok 2.whatever
<xanax`> palbuddy : isn't it listed in synaptic ?
<palbuddy> no
<palbuddy> well one sec here
<xanax`> in synaptic, h
<xanax`> there 's a column with versions
<palbuddy> okay
<palbuddy> I just went to kde
<palbuddy> I'm not a super linux user or something, but I'm kinda in dummy mode
<palbuddy> as in I'm learning this stuff all over again
<Dr_willis> 'its deja vu all over again'
<ka> Hi
<ka> I am trying to make a form via a wizard in open office base. But wizards don't seem work in my openoffice. The busy cursor just flashes for a second or two and then nothing happens. I have checked the tools/settings/java and it says sun microsystems 1.6.0_10. Any suggestions? Do I have to install something extra to make them work?
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> i accidentaly removed the top bar of kopete, the one that says File Edit etc. can i  get it bask somehow?
<Dr_willis> how did ya remove it? a menu item?
<ka> jim_p: ctrl+m maybe?
<Dr_willis> couldbe some F key also.. :)
<jim_p> ka, wait wait wait to open kopete
<Dr_willis> hit f1 and see if ya can find its docs?
<Dr_willis> Ctrl-M
<Dr_willis> is what it says in the menus here. :)
<jim_p> :O thanks Dr_willis and ka
<Dr_willis> F1 -  Keyboard shortcuts. :)
<Dr_willis> print that out.. paste to the moniotr.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> it only has like 4 'hotkeys/shortcuts' for things
<jim_p> one more thing
<jim_p> i am just a few days old in kde4
<jim_p> what shall i use as a file manager?
<jim_p> i have heard complaints about dolphin
<Dr_willis> Try it and see?
<Dr_willis> It what YOU like that matters
<jim_p> well dolphin is a bit slow
<ka> I use dolphin but it really doesn't matter as konqueror and dolphin both use the same filemanagement backend...
<Dr_willis> i use rox-filer   but im weird. :)
<Dr_willis> or 'mc'
<ka> I agree I think KDE4 in general is a little slow...
<ka> especially on 256 mb systems...
<ka> ;-)
<jim_p> i am on 768
<ka> But seriously I expect that it should work on low memory systems but maybe not for a while...
<pravin> hi
<ka> I would turn off previewing...
<jim_p> ka, i have  it off
<ilham> Hi. is database created by ooo base, can be accessed from html as front end
<Dr_willis> kde4 is slowly getting spead up...  as time goes by...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but still not as fast as some things
<ka> Other that that I would try to avoid using kde3 and gtk apps as it will cause you to load too many libraries in ram...
<aboSamoor1> I have unmet dependencies in KDE 4.2 can you help me ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6650037#post6650037
<Strog_> i have just burned the kubuntu alternate CD and i was only able to choose what language i want. ater that i cannot choose which country, it simply freezes. any idea what went wrong?
<JohnFlux> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<JohnFlux> Strog_: probably a misburn
<JohnFlux> !checkcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkcd
<JohnFlux> !check cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about check cd
<JohnFlux> bah
<JohnFlux> Strog_: anyway, there's an option I think to check the cd
<Strog_> JohnFlux: how do i check that?
<ryxxed> try burning it in a slower speed
<JohnFlux> Strog_: yeah, you probably just have to reburn it, sorry
<Strog_> ok
<aboSamoor1> can anyone help me with installing KDE 4.2 ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6650037#post6650037
<JohnFlux> aboSamoor1: someone posted a reply
<Dr_willis>  a reply that wasent spam even? :)
<ryxxed> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<JohnFlux> aboSamoor1: you might have to remove koffice first.  apt-get remove  koffice-data-kde4
<JohnFlux> aboSamoor1: if you don't want to do that, we can force the installation of package
<JohnFlux> aboSamoor1: to force it to install,   dpkg --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_all.deb
<etfb> I get errors and timeouts accessing au.archive.ubuntu.com.  Is there something I can do about that, or do I just need to retry over and over?
<Strog_> there is a utility of on the kubuntu cd that checks whether the cd is ok or not
<Strog_> the utility gave me an ok, but pressing the continue button doesn't work
<Strog_> again it froze
<sven_> can someone help me how to install opera?
<Strog_> any idea where the problem is?
<knubbe> sven_: have you downloaded the deb?
<sven_> knubbe: where?
<knubbe> sven_: www.opera.com :-)
<sven_> knubbe: ubuntu?
<gertoft> Where can one find the plan for KDE 4.2 and Kubuntu 8.10? What I would like to find out is if KDE 4.2 is planned to be released in the backports? The experimental repository sound a bit to risky for me and I also have to await a fix for Digikam, since that is my preferred camera tool.
<Unksi> gertoft: backports do not accept major software updates, only minor ones like 4.1.x
<knubbe> sven_: yes
<Unksi> so it 4.2 wont be added officially to intrepid
<knubbe> sven_: same installation procedure as for ubuntu
<gertoft> Ok, so I guess that I have to wait for 9.04 then.
<knubbe> sven_: when the .deb is downloaded, just click it and it will install itself
<sven_> knubbe: indeed, fantastic, user friendly interface in kubuntu :)
<knubbe> sven_: yes, at least as long as the program is a deb-file :-)
<sven_> knubbe: tx
<knubbe> sven_: np
<sven_> knubbe: is opera the fastest web browser?
<roby70> ciao a tutti
<roby70> cerco un aiutino
<komuta> hi
<komuta> there seems to be a problem with kde-devel dependencie on the last package update (for 4.2 final I think)
<komuta> from the kubuntu kde 4.2 experimental repository
<komuta> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb: Size mismatch
<komuta> this prevent everyone who has migrated to 4.2 to build kde software, this this package is necessary for kde-devel
<komuta> and I don't know how to contact the maintainer of this experimental repository
<komuta> could someone help me ?
<eightieskhild> !wallpaper
<komuta> join #kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eightieskhild> shame they don't package kubuntu with all the wallpapers they used too.
<Dr_willis> Yea - i only got 8+gb of wallpapers.. i need more
<Dr_willis> ;)
<schmidtm_> does anybody know a good sip softphone for kde
<Trijntje> Hi, i have a problem on my acer aspire 5100 with kkubuntu 8.04 while playing movies/flash etc. After a few minutes the image starts to lag, sound is ok. When i pause the movie for 5 minutes or so I can watch it again for a few minutes before it lags
<dhazin> Hi all! could u please have me, I'm trying to resolve this issue several days but without any success so far :(
<dhazin> here is a topic on kubuntu forums http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101259.0
<Dr_willis> playing movies in all players Trijntje ? or just flash movies?
<dhazin> shortly I can't login to kde4.2, it returns back to login screen
<dhazin> here is my .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112019/
<Trijntje> Dr_willis, yes, its not only flash. It also happens with for example .avi in kafeine
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/HANmPaabe :: me viewing /sbin/iptables
<beachsurfin> it looks like that in cat and vim
<beachsurfin> and i'm sure other terminal program that reads text
<helpdesk> hello, i have a virtual machine installed on a windows platform and on this virtual machine i have ubuntu installed. pls how do i get internet connection?
<helpdesk> to my ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> helpdesk, what program are ya using ? vrtualbox? vmware?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: vmware
<Dr_willis> May need to set up a different network card in the vmware settings. or check the network card settings there.
<Dr_willis> I use virtualbox . and it works by default.
<Dr_willis> some disrtos may need you to run a network-config tool.  Buyt i dont think u/kubuntu does
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: so any idea on wht i could do? it used to work and then stopped suddenly
<Aison> hello, akonadi server is not working, right?  somehow a problem with dbus
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  not really - i gave up on vmware ages ago
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: and since then, has been hell to get coonection
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: ok
<Dr_willis> i would check the vmware docs very closely.
<Dr_willis> virtualbox can  be setup in windows with a 'bridged' networking.. or sort of like a 'nat'
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: d same with vmware but mine just so stubborn
<Dr_willis> I normally use vbox to  test out live-cd's and live cd images
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyone know how to make screen autostart when no gui is present (no gnome or kde..)?
<uni4dfx> zeltak: i think you can try: sudo init 5
<zeltak> thx uni4dfx, what does init 5 do? start screen?
<uni4dfx> init 5 starts X
<Dr_willis> screen is a terminal based app..  it dosent need those interfaces
<Dr_willis> why do you need screen to run?
<Dr_willis> and what do youneed it to do?
<zeltak> hi Dr_willis
<zeltak> i need it for rtorrent etc,,
<zeltak> i have screenrc conigured well
<Dr_willis> You can launch screen  as the proper user with some proper commands from rc.local
<zeltak> and when i issue screen manually it work slike a charm
<zeltak> mm ok what is rc.local (sorry for the newbishness :))
<Dr_willis>  'sudo -u username screen '
<Dr_willis> perhaps
 * Dr_willis is guessing..   thats may not be the best way to do it..
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: please what cmd would i use to know who the user of a linux platform is ?
<Dr_willis> see the file   /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  lsb_release -a  (in theory)
<Dr_willis> oh the user?  thats a variable setting if you wna tht users name?
<Dr_willis> or what exactly?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: u knw to knw the host , you use: hostname
<zeltak> i just need something like the austostart folder in kde and gnome that launches progs in three. i just want screen up and runing after a reboot
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: and inserting that cmd on the terminal gives u the hostname
<Dr_willis> echo $USER
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: so to know the user, what comnd u put on the commer line
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: oh ok thanks
<Dr_willis> theres lot of env variales set :)
<Dr_willis> the set command shows them all.. but often  that output is VERY cluttered. from the bash-completion scripts
<Dr_willis> see.. 'set | less'
<Dr_willis> :)
<skole> Hi! I'm going to africa to help install Kubuntu on school computers. They don't have internet connecton. How can I fetch updates, codecs and language packs, and burn them to a cd? Then I can install them fram cd- rom
<stdin> !aptoncd | skole
<ubottu> skole: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<skole> ubottu: How does it work? Is it possible to enter the download cashe and copy it to a cd rom too?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> skole: I think it is
<rcm20> Hi Everyone! I need help with my Bluetooth device,,, Who can help me?
<skole> stdin: I'm going to check out aptoncd first:-) txs!
<rcm20> / mówię także po polsku
<rcm20> mówię także po polsku
<stdin> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<saint-tropez> Hey, can anyone give me a hing how to adept kde 4.2 if possible
<saint-tropez> hint*
<uni4dfx> don't use kde4.2
<uni4dfx> it's still crap
<stdin> uni4dfx: thanks for your opinion, but this is not an opinion channel
<stdin> saint-tropez: see the link in the topic
<uni4dfx> stdin: i would rather point out the problems kde4.2 has, but i don't think anyone would listen anyway
<saint-tropez> stdin: ty
<Dr_willis> 4.2  has its own bug reporting site I thought
<uni4dfx> none of the kde bugs i reported ever got fixed, i don't see why bother
<Dr_willis> then dont bother..
<Dr_willis> demand a refund?
<uni4dfx> i don't bother, that's why i switched to gnome
<olenz> Hi all! Since I installed KDE 4.2 (on Kubuntu Intrepid), the user icons on the login screen are not shown anymore. Has anyone observed this before?
<Dr_willis> sonds like a kdm setting got changed. or the theme.
<Dr_willis> but i dont use kdm , i use gdm. so not 100% sure on what settings KDM has now a days
<Strog_> how do i get a version upgrade with kubuntu?
<Strog_> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<olenz> Strog_: yes, that should be it
<Strog_> "should"??!??!
<BluesKaj> Strog_, depends , are you on 8.04 ?
<olenz> Well, I'm normally using Adept
<olenz> or in fact, I'm usually doing a fresh installation
<Strog_> 7.04
<helpdesk> anybody got any idea how i could stepwise configure my and compile my kernel source?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_willis> Thats the extent of my knernel knowledge.
<BluesKaj> oooh... well as long as you upgrade to 7.10 , you'll be fine, Strog_
<Strog_> so apt-get dist-upgrade is the right direction?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stdin> Strog_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<olenz> Dr_willis: Indeed, it looks as though the login manager settings have changed upon installation of KDE 4.2
<olenz> Dr_willis: thanks for your hint. I should have understood that myself.
<Dr_willis> olenz,  it maybe thers some kdm.conf.custom - (gdm does it that way) where you are supposed to tweak. Not the original kdm config file
<olenz> Dr_willis: I just used the GUI..
<olenz> and that seemed to help.
<Dr_willis> Imnot even in KDE right now. :)
<zer0o> hi guys, is there a web-development-support channel?
<syockit> there's a #web channel
<etfb> One of my external backup drives is behaving oddly.  What's the command to check and possibly repair it?  It's an ext2-formatted USB drive..
<Dr_willis> sudo fsck /dev/sd##
<Dr_willis> be sure its unmounted first
<etfb> Dr_willis: How can any program find it if it's unmounted?  Or is there a difference between "unmounted" and "not plugged in" that I'm misunderstanding.
<etfb> Also: how do I know what sd device it is?  It's mounted as /media/disk...
<etfb> Never mind; typed <mount> and got that detail.
<Dr_willis> you mount FILEsystems
<Dr_willis> filesystems exist on drives. :)
<Dr_willis> how can you partition a disk when its unparttioned. :)
<Dr_willis>    /media/disk is not the  device name.. thats the mount point.  '
<Dr_willis>    ie:    /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Dr_willis> i have sda3 mounted on / (the root) of the system
<etfb> Dr_willis: I see.  That makes sense.
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sda2 on /media/VistaStorage type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Dr_willis> sda2 is my  windows stuff :)
<etfb> Dang... now how the hell do I stop it copying, since it seems to have crashed...
<Dr_willis> what copying?
<etfb> It's copying a bunch of stuff off my backups, cos I'm setting up a new machine.  It first started saying it couldn't copy a bunch of the later files, then just decided to stop and wait while copying a random 3kb file.
<etfb> So I unplugged it.  It won't cause data loss, since it was all coming _off_ the drive, so there's no writing going on.
<etfb> The copying info-pane is still there tho...
<Dr_willis> unplugging a drive without unmoutngint it - can cause confiusion.
<Dr_willis> may be safest to reboot now.
<etfb> I figure it was already about as confused as it was going to get.
<Dr_willis> dont just 'unplug' drives. or thumdrives. :)
<etfb> Didn't have much choice, since it crashed.
<etfb> Usually I don't...
<Dr_willis> You proberly had a choice.. but it depends on what exactly crashed.
<Dr_willis> also check 'dmesg' output next time it acts funny
<etfb> Nothing there: it mounts, it complains bitterly (but briefly) when I unplug it, it mounts again...  oh, and lots of moaning about being unable to turn cooling devices off...
<Dr_willis> plug it in.. unmout  it manually with 'sudo umount /dev/whatever '  then fsck it
<etfb> Hey, Dr_willis: how's your rsync trivia?  Can you recall the command to copy from x to y, overwriting only if filesizes or contents are wrong on the destination?  I can look it up, but I figure you probably know off the top of your head.
<Dr_willis> I cant recall the last time i used rsync
<Dr_willis> how do yoi know the filesizes are 'wrong' ?
<etfb> Never mind then; I was just being lazy.
<etfb> Dr_willis: That's the weird thing: the copy (I just used Dolphin) seems to create a ghost image of the entire contents onto the destination, then kind of... fills the files in.  Brilliant idea, if it worked.
<etfb> Wrong = different between source and destination, btw.
<Dr_willis> WHich one is wrong :) however... Heh..     going to assume the source is always right?
<etfb> So: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 then?  It's not going to try to reformat my hard disk for a Commodore 64 1571 floppy disk or anything?
<Dr_willis> fsck - filesystem ck
<Dr_willis> mkfs = make filesystem = format
<etfb> Dr_willis: Are you sure about that command line?  It doesn't look very unixy.
<Dr_willis> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1                   whats not unixy about it?
<etfb> You said fsck - filesystem ck, and I thought you meant it was the syntax of the command.  Sorry; braindead.  It's been 38 degrees (Celsius) all day...
<kavurt> when Ekiga fails registration, is there any way to try to reconnect easily? Or shoud I turn it off and back on?
<esteban> buenos dias
<syockit> goodday
<esteban> cual es el programa equibalente a acces en kubuntu?
<kaddi> !es |esteban
<ubottu> esteban: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WishingMaster> i need help about kernel installation
<WishingMaster> how to install the kernel?
<Dr_willis> You are compiling your own kernel ? or what exactly?
<WishingMaster> Dr_willis:  i have downloaded it from softpedia.com
<WishingMaster> 2.6.28-2
<Dr_willis> WishingMaster,  dare we ask WHY you are doing this?
<WishingMaster> Dr_willis: it says that this kernel has better memory management
<Dr_willis> its possible they may update it in the repos...  then again.  You are looking at a rather LARGE task at intalling your own kernel.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_willis> I doubt if its that much better. :) but thats for you to decide i guess
<Agent_bob> does this seem odd to anyone else  "http://pastebin.com/f609590d2"  that there should be three copies of libc6 installed? or installed in three different places?
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<syockit> btw, my kernel's 2.6.28-6
<syockit> rather than compiling yourself, you can get one from jaunty's repo if you want
<Dr_willis> or 3 differnt subversions
<syockit> an expect breakage
<etfb> Dr_willis: I ran the fsck, and then my backup script (plugged into the old machine), and sure enough it's now copying over exactly the files that were refusing to copy to the new machine.  So it looks like you saved the day!  Woot!
 * Dr_willis sends etfb  a bill
<Dr_willis> :)
<beachsurfin> from the cli, how do you check to see if you have a package installed and what version it is...
 * etfb pays the bill: $1,000 in Zimbabwean dollars...
<etfb> (That's about a poofteenth of a cent in USD, BTW)
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> check that apt-get  Howto. i nevre can rember the commands
<rjb> dpkg -l package-name
<etfb> Hey, Dr_willis, I'm curious: you seem to be on here any time I pop in with a problem, and more often than not you can solve it.  What do you do in real life that lets you lurk on #kubuntu so much?
<Dr_willis> I work 3rd shift.
<Dr_willis> its my bed time now. :)
<syockit> Dr_willis: how long have you been living on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Using ubuntu since.. Hmm.. 5.xx days I think
<etfb> Dr_willis: Well, I'm not the only one who's glad you're around.  Any time you're dying of hypothermia in the middle of one of those cold snaps that you get over there in the northern hemisphere, remember that we'll all attend your funeral... provided it's held on IRC...
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<Dr_willis> and all ive learned from linux. ive leared from reading the docs.. :)
<Dr_willis> and rereading
<Dr_willis> and exploring
<etfb> There's hope for me then...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis but if you notice the command i ran on them "o" checks the origen of the file from the package database in /var/lib/dpkg/info/    it only reads installed packages.  so one of then "libc6" installed two copies one in /lib and one in /lib/tls
<Agent_bob>   http://pastebin.com/f8cfde43
<Agent_bob> anyway.  just seemed strange to find same file name three times in /lib/.*  and the file being system critical.
<etfb> BTW Dr_willis: the command to recursively copy from your backup to your shiny new laptop is: rsync -av /media/disk/backup/ ~/frombackup/
<etfb> Does it all -- recursive copy, maintains symlinks, puts the cat out, makes the coffee...  rsync is an amazing piece of work.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<jussi01> !away > Sp0tKubuntu-NA
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu-NA, please see my private message
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
 * Sp0tKubuntu is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<cdavis> can someon tell me how to change the behavior of konqueror to single-click selects all in the url bar and search bar?
<cdavis> and in firefox the tabs are sort of "messed up" in addition to the slider bar in thunderbird is ugly. Is this something I can fix or part of the border problem I have been reading about
<FelixGL> hi all
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<CyborgNRW> Hi @ all .... ich benutz seit neusten kubunut und wollt mal fragen ob ich WPA2 nachträglich installieren muss oder ob es schon drauf ist? (kubunut 8.10 interpid)
<BillyBop> Hi, I've juste installed kubuntu 9.04 alpha3, I've upgraded it to the latest packages (kde 4.2 release, etc.) and the kde menu does not work, anyone can help?
<FelixGL> I need some help with my new kde4.2, it freezes when I type pass for my user, it just shows the desktop background.. i've tried log in in failsafe mode and doesn't work Any suggestion?
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<BillyBop> FelixGL: which version of kubuntu?
<FelixGL> 8.10
<BillyBop> FelixGL: sorry I'm trying to bring up 9.04, I can't help you
<FelixGL> ok thx anyway :)
<feizhou> just installed Intrepid and...no kde3...:(
<syockit> yes. embrace the future ;)
<feizhou> syockit: no problem...once I get kiosktool on kde4.
<BillyBop> what's the utility to choose between propriatery drivers (nvidia) and free driver?
<feizhou> i have a hardy pilot box for the school i work for...but...hardy's libvirt is too old
<feizhou> intrepid's newer libvirt will handle windows guests but now no kde3 and kiosktool...
<feizhou> i'll never get Linux on the desktops liket his...
<syockit> so what's kiosktool again?
<syockit> !kiosktool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosktool
<syockit> !info kiosktool
<ubottu> kiosktool (source: kiosktool): tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 256 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<feizhou> man...
<feizhou> the best desktop control tool there is on Linux!
<syockit> that intrepid version also depends on kde3?
<feizhou> nothing equivalent in GNOME universe
<BillyBop> I've a big issue with kde4.2, It does not show the main menu (to start applications), it only shows the black frame around, not what should be in the inside... Problem of video driver?
<feizhou> syockit: intrepid has no kde3...kiosktool has not been ported to kde4.
 * feizhou wants to dig his grave and bury himself alive
<syockit> wait, I'm sure you can use the old kdelibs to run it
<syockit> you don't have other kde3 tools, like k3b or amarok 1.6?
<syockit> or quanta, etc
<syockit> as long as it's not jaunty, I think you can run kde3 apps
<feizhou> the kids don't need that stuff. I am trying to look down their desktops and not mine!
<feizhou> s/look/lock/
<feizhou> hmm...no k3b on my intrepid...
<feizhou> let me check the repo
<feizhou> syockit: i can install k3b...but i don't think that means I can get kiosktool to run manage kde4 desktops...at least that is what the KDE team says on the kiosktool page
<syockit> oic
<fabri> hi
<feizhou> syockit: it looks as if anything KDE has recently run out of man power...maybe I should just give up on putting Linux on the desktops, keep the school happy with working systems and get some free time to pick up qt4/qt4.5...cheers
<syockit> no equivalent in gnome?
<d_mitry> in kubuntu 8.10, i can't keep another screen resolution. when i log in next time, it stays as the default 1024*768. when i go to system settings -> display, it changes to what i chose before straight away.
<syockit> ah, that kiosktool is that nifty app that allows you to manage/monitor many terminals at once, right?
<failers> god this sucks i cant use ubuntu since it got pulseaudio and i cant use kubuntu since nvidia drivers is shitty and if i dl and install newest from nvidia kde wont start :|
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<nadja> hi, I just tried updating Intrepid to KDE 4.2 following the instructions on kubuntu.org, but two of the packages won't install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112091/
<cuznt> !nvidia | failers
<ubottu> failers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<failers> cuznt alredy tryed it all :/
<failers> or atleast think so
<cuznt> i had issues
<cuznt> sometimes your pc takes extra effort to get it
<cuznt> took me 4 times to get it right
<nadja> is there anyone here who knows that problem and can shed a little light on the solution for me? ;-)
<cuznt> that was 2 mos ago
<Aison> akonadi server is not working, right?  somehow a problem with dbus: http://rafb.net/p/p9qxGe33.html
<gmathews> Hey is sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 safe to get the nvidia driver?
<Aison> I guess some dependency is wrong, ABI conflict or whatever
<cuznt> i would use the restricyed hardware to get the nvidia driver
<cuznt> i did
<nadja> it's  kde-window-manager and systemsettings
<cuznt> nadja try sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<cuznt> gwenview wont upgrade for me without un-installing some packages
<cuznt> and i am not going to either
<cuznt> :p
<nadja> cuznt: doesn't make any difference - same error messages as before :-(
<d_mitry> is it safe to move the source directory after compiling?
<cuznt> ok
<cuznt> wait and ask a professional
 * cuznt cues the proper waiting room songs and serves tea and crumpets
<gmathews> I get this -
<gmathews> A Fatal Error Occurred
 * nadja hopes cuznt won't play "Girl from Ipanima"
<gmathews> The application KMix (kmix) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<cuznt> my wife hates that song
<ghostcube> gmathews, after an update ?
<ghostcube> thats normal seems to be a i must clodse iam to lazy to change bug heh
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<gmathews> ghostcube: after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ghostcube> yeah that happens always if you do this
<ghostcube> but t doesnt hurt anything no idea whats causing this
<fabri> hi, i have a problem. I have upgrade my linux kubuntu to kde 4.2 but after the upgrade the panel haven't "Add widget" "
<ghostcube> fabri, try the settings area
<helpdesk> hello room: please, i am trying to download the libqt3-mt-dev package which contains the Qt development files from the command line. any clue?
<failers> cuznt
<gmathews> ghostcube: whats the command to remove software
<gmathews> sudo apt-get remove
<gmathews> ?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove package
<gmathews> kewl
<ghostcube> and if u want to get rid of config too --purge after the package
<failers> cuznt can you post your xorg.conf on www.pastebin.com or some other site?
<cuznt> i can but i dont know how
<kaddi> which packets do i need to install, if i want to add the ntheorem and the SIunits package to latex? I can't seem to find it
<failers> cuznt huh?
<ghostcube> kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuznt> i have nvidia gforce5500
<cuznt> thanks ghost
<ghostcube> np
<cuznt> failers | http://paste.ubuntu.com/112098/
<kaddi> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<failers> thanks
<cuznt> np
<fabri> thank ghost but there isn't any option for the widget
<willy> para efecto 3d que es lo mejor para kde 4??
<fabri> after upgrade to kde4.2 why i don't find "Add Widget"?
<gmathews> where is the update manager in kubuntu again?
<syockit> fabri: probably your desktop/panel's locked
<gmathews> i can only see adept - where do i update after adding another repo?
<fabri> very very thank  syockit
<ActionParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fabri> the problem was the panel locked
<failers> :/
<failers> when i use nvidia driver kde wont X wont start but if i use "nv" it does
<failers> :/
<failers> ops some typo there ^^
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ksergio> helo everybody. Anyone knows what happened to kaudiocreator in 8.10 ?
<Dr_willis> theres still many kde 3.5 apps thta have not gotten ported to  kde4
<ghostcube> failers, what card and what distro
<ghostcube> not distro lol driver this is already kubuntu lol
<Dr_willis> 8.10 kubuntu? 8.4?  5.5?
<Dr_willis> :)
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> Dr_willis, in compiz its normal to ask distro to know if he need to get any ebuilds or so :)
<ghostcube> but here doesnt make sense :D
<Dr_willis> compiz + kde4 = dont make much sence either. :P
<gmathews> Hi in ubuntu (in synaptic) i could see tetex-base and tetex-bin - i cant see neither in adept
<ghostcube> Dr_willis, sure it does :D
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<ghostcube> i tested kde4 effects iam missing options in there thats all :)
<Dr_willis> I saw  the latest koppix was using compiz + ldxe some how...
<ghostcube> i never said they are bad the kde4 effects
<ghostcube> Dr_willis, long time havent tried knoppix
<Dr_willis> new release just came out. :)
<ghostcube> oh ok maybe i get a copy to test :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable a lot of the eyecandy.   i really dont see the benifit of 'organic effects' on my pc. :)
<ghostcube> hmm i have enabled the group and tab and the sacle addon is nice to zoo, window inside scale effect
<ghostcube> zoom
<ghostcube> i havent enabled much eyecandy
<Malic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gmathews> Hi is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main working?
<ghostcube> yep
<hermano_> oi
<hermano_> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<ghostcube> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<ghostcube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gmathews> You can now update any existing KDE 4 installation to the most recent version using the Adept Updater tool in your system tray. = I dont have this in my system tray - can someone pls help
<ghostcube> do we have portugues too ?
<Dr_willis> I dont have one either.. but im running gnome. :)
<Leander256> isn't it pt?
<syockit> gmathews: it only appears when updates available
<hermano_> eu falo portugues
<ghostcube> Leander256, i have forgot the shortening for it
<hermano_> alguem aqui mais fala portugues?
<Leander256> !pt
<ghostcube> !pt | hermano_
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> hermano_: please see above
<bazhang> !pt
<ghostcube> heh
<hermano_> !pt
<ghostcube> hermano_, /join #ubuntu-pt
<gmathews> lol thanks syockit - getting used to kubuntu - first time on KDE
<hermano_> obrigado
<gmathews> lol 3 of my icons (volume, klipper and my network arent showing - they are just blocks) i my system tray
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<navarro> morning all
<Briareos1> does anyone know how to sync kontact -> funambol server?
<helpdesk> hello house
<helpdesk> i am trying to configure my kernel source but dont know how to install the ccache package
<helpdesk> any body got an idea?
<Dr_willis> !find ccache
<ubottu> Found: ccache
<Dr_willis> !info ccache
<ubottu> ccache (source: ccache): Compiler results cacher, for fast recompiles. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-15 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ccache    dident work?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: so, if i put in the cmnd on the terminal, i should be able to install my cache?
 * navarro went for a puff: Gone away for now
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  thats one of the many ways to insall  a package from the repositories...
<Dr_willis>  If you are trying to compile the kernel - you MIGHT want to spend some time learning the package manager system first.
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: what about installing the liberary libqt3-mt-dev package?
<Dr_willis> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubottu> libqt3-mt-dev (source: qt-x11-free): Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Dr_willis> same command - with the proper package name
<Dr_willis> or use adept, or aptitude, or synaptic
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: dat's the problem, how do i get the proper package name?
<helpdesk> use info?
<ghostcube> apt-cache search
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Dr_willis> You just had them for that example
<Dr_willis> 'apt-cache search  PATTERN'
<johnsen> Is there a new guide to installing the Nvidia driver? If i try v180 it can't find nvidia.ko and v173 does't work on Xen kernels.
<ghostcube> or just search inside adept or synaptic
<helpdesk> blueskaj: hi friend
<ghostcube> johnsen, on kubuntu the nvidia-180-glx should work
<ghostcube> nvidia-glx-180 sorry
<BluesKaj> hi helpdesk
<helpdesk> blueskaj: am good and u ?
<BluesKaj> just fine thx
<johnsen> ghostcube: I get a Xorg fail with that. It can't find the kernel when that package is in...
<johnsen> ghostcube: s/kernel/module/
<helpdesk> blueskaj: ever heard about the libqt3-mt-dev package?
<Dr_willis> libqt3-mt-dev (source: qt-x11-free): Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Dr_willis> the package name is           libqt3-mt-dev
<helpdesk> Dr?willis: but i tried this: sudo apt-get install libqt-3-mt-dev but gave an error
<ghostcube> johnsen, hmm what card is this
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  and the error is?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: invalid operation libqt3-mt-dev
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  and whats the EXACT command you used?
<johnsen> ghostcube: 7000 someting, laptop card
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<BluesKaj> helpdesk, it's available in synaptic pkge manager , which can gather the right dependencies better than apt in some cases
<ghostcube> johnsen, isnt the 177 package working ?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<johnsen> ghostcube: let me try
<helpdesk> blueskaj: how do i get to the synaptic pkge manager?
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  try a 'sudo' at the front of the command?
<johnsen> ghostcube: (going offline a few)
<ghostcube> np
<bazhang> helpdesk, you are compiling/patching a kernel?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: i tried exactly dat
<bazhang> helpdesk, and you dont know about synaptic package manager?
<helpdesk> bazhang: exactly, i am trying to config/compile a kernel
<Dr_willis> when in doubt. 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then Try the install again
<helpdesk> bazhang: blieve me, no
<Dr_willis> It just installed here fine
<bazhang> helpdesk, this is the kubuntu in the vm on a windows host? that kernel? or another one
<helpdesk> bazhang: this time i took down the vmplayer and i am using the ubuntu on my machine now cuz i need to config/compile my kernel
<bazhang> helpdesk, paste.ubuntu.com the exact output of the command you gave and the error you received
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bazhang> helpdesk, why are you compiling the kernel for ubuntu anyway?
<helpdesk> bazhang: so i should go paste my error on the site: paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> or install the 'pastebinit' command and use that to pipe it to a pastebin site automatically
<Dr_willis> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> helpdesk, yes, and please paste your sources.list as wel
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  &&  pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list                            is the easy way to do that.
<helpdesk> bazhang: anytime i enter the command : sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev, it says, invalid operation
<Dr_willis> try     sudo apt-get install pastebinit     as a test?
<bazhang> helpdesk, then paste.ubuntu.com the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the url
<helpdesk> bazhang: what url?
<helpdesk> i could just cd /etc/apt/sources.list and get that isn't it?
<bazhang> helpdesk, open a browser
<helpdesk> bazhang:
<helpdesk> ok i am listening, i already opened a browser
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com in the address bar
<helpdesk> ok, then i paste what in there?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then copy and paste to the open browser space (text insertion area) and click Paste! and it will save and give you a url
<bazhang> you then give us the url.
<helpdesk> so i type in the url in the content page?
<helpdesk> bazhang: but what url should i put in there? a bit confused
<bazhang> step 1: open a browser window   step2: paste.ubuntu.com in address bar (and hit return) step3: copy contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com step4: hit Paste on that website step5 it will then generate a unique address that you give to us.
<helpdesk> bazhang: ok hold on
<johnsen> ghostcube: hi. I get "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device" - with both
<helpdesk> bazhang: i can't copy the full contents of my /etc/apt/sources.lists:(
<bazhang> helpdesk, sure you can
<rawler> hi people.. just tried out KDE 4.2 after a long KDE-break..
<UnknownFear> hello all. does anyone know a site with a full list of ubuntu servers?
<helpdesk> bazhang: from /etc/apt# pico souces.list and then do i use ctrl p to copy all?
<rawler> one thing immediately annoying me is that I can't find a way to configure launching programs to a global keyboard shortcut?
<rawler> any pointers?
<Unksi> UnknownFear: dont think theres one.. what are you looking for?
<UnknownFear> just the ubuntu channel
<UnknownFear> i'm gonna guess it's #ubuntu
<Unksi> yes it is
<UnknownFear> is that the support channel as well/
<Unksi> isnt it at freenode?
<Unksi> yes
<UnknownFear> lol, guess I answered my own question :) thanks
<Unksi> you're welcome :)
<stdin> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<UnknownFear> oh, is it possible to change the colour for the name font? i am using Konversation
<rawler> no way to configure global shortcuts to launch common applications, such as Konsole or a calculator?
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , in your sources.list click on edit in the toolbar/select all , then right click in the text , copy , then paste it into the content box on the pastebin web page.
<stdin> rawler: right click the KMenu -> Menu Editor, then you can set the shortcut for any app from the Advanced tab
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i am using pico to access my sources.list and there aint no eidt toolbar there
<helpdesk> any other means to access the sources.list ?
<bazhang> kdesu kate
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpdesk> blueskaj: couldn't open the file
<BluesKaj> did it ask for your password ?
<bazhang> helpdesk, are you using kubuntu?
<bazhang> helpdesk, paste.ubuntu.com the exact error message you receive
<helpdesk> bazhang: nope i am using ubuntu
<BluesKaj> gawd
<bazhang> gksudo gedit
<BluesKaj> helpdesk , alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cyborg_NRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i have pasted the full text from /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com, what next?
<bazhang> helpdesk, hit paste and give us the resulting url
<helpdesk> bazhang: it's : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112139/
<helpdesk> bazhang: dat's the url pal
<BluesKaj> helpdesk are you upgrading to intrepid ?
<bazhang> !info libqt3-mt-dev hardy
<ubottu> libqt3-mt-dev (source: qt-x11-free): Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 168 kB
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<helpdesk> blueskaj: i am not upgrading to intrepid
<BluesKaj> helpdesk, I think I'd uncomment all of those repositories except for the cdrom one
<BluesKaj> ok
<helpdesk> bazhang: so i guess from the package it's a hardy. so how u install a QT package with this?
<BluesKaj> free up those other repos to see if they contain the packages you need
<helpdesk> how?
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to do some errands ..BBL
<bazhang> helpdesk, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact output of sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<BluesKaj> take out the # in front of the deb urls
<bazhang> the sources.list is fine as is
<BluesKaj> but not the cdrom one
<BluesKaj> BBL
<bazhang> cdrom is commented out already
<Kevin100> does anyone know of a good tutorial for konversation, I am trying to connect to a  chat room elsewhere?
<bazhang> Kevin100, different server or different channel on this server
<Kevin100> oh dear, I am so new at this. a different server I think
<bazhang> which server
<helpdesk> bazhang: wen i paste the error from the libqt3-mt.. to paste.ubuntu.com, it gave the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112147
<Kevin100> to get to www.chat room, or something like that, what do I do?
<bazhang> Kevin100, which channel did you particularly wish to join? it may be on freenode
<Kevin100> ok, I will look
<bazhang> helpdesk, that is not the command I told you to run nor is there any output
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev  <-------that command helpdesk
<bazhang> helpdesk, and if you are actually running that command, it will show up in the pastebin
<helpdesk> bazhang: yeah i am running the command. how do i check it in the pastebin?
<bazhang> helpdesk, you copy and paste all that I have told you including the command I gave you.
<sigma_za> does the acer aspire one work properly with kde4.2 on kubuntu?
<bazhang> helpdesk, that command and the resultant output
<helpdesk> bazhang: how do i copy all that from my command line?
<mefisto__> helpdesk: step 1: run this: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev      step 2: copy what's on the konsole screen after that command (the command and the output of the command)   Step 3: paste that at pastebin, then press the Paste! button.  Step 4: copy the url that pastebin comes back with so we can see it
<bazhang> helpdesk, highlight all then rightclick copy
<helpdesk> bazhang : ok hold on
 * Dr_willis holds on!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Its bed time for me.. im getting silly
<christopher> hi can someone help me with my radeon graphics card?
<erpo> Can I get a debuggable build of KDE4.2 for Ubuntu 8.10? The one from the kubuntu-experimental repos crashes constantly but doesn't generate useful backtraces.
<christopher> my radeon graphics card keeps causing my kubuntu to hang. is there anything i can do?
<mefisto__> christopher: are you using the ati restricted driver?
<helpdesk> bazhang: now the apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev workd but it wasn't working initially. so what did u do with the url i gave you? wanna learn
<christopher> no, but when i do use it it hangs much more often
<Guest5976> hello, im having problems to get "the network clipboard
<Glaive> Does anyone have experience with a Theatron DD soundcard? Can't get it to work
<Guest5976> working anyone experience with it?
<bazhang> helpdesk, which url are you referring to
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<helpdesk> bazhang: ok let's say i tried to enter the cmnd: sudo apt-get install updates
<bazhang> helpdesk, no s on update
<helpdesk> bazhang: it says, E: coldn't find package updates. now, if i send that and paste it on the pastebin and give u the url, what u gonna do with it?
<jussi01> and no install on the update command
<jussi01> helpdesk: sudo apt-get update
<christopher> mefisto__: no, but when i do use it it hangs much more often
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade
<mefisto__> helpdesk: that command means "install the package called updates" but there is no such package
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update         'update' is a 'command' for apt-get ....
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit        --> 'install' is the command.. 'pastebinit' is the package name
<helpdesk> bazhang: but when u requested for a url, what do u do with it?
<mefisto__> christopher: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf do you see a line     Driver "ati"          or    Driver "fglrx"        ?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: how do i add ccache prefix to the CC and HOSTCC definitions in Makefile?
<christopher> mefisto__: no i dont see that line
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  Not a clue.. I rarely have to mess with that tuff.
<helpdesk> bazhang: pls could u check this url for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112154?
<stdin> !away > Sp0tKubuntu-NA
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu-NA, please see my private message
<mefisto__> christopher: is there any line beginning with   Driver  ? (in the "Device" section)
<fabio> hi everyone. I have a problem with keyboard layouts in kde4
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  i think one normally sets the enviroment variables for CC and HOSTCC as needed.
<christopher> mefisto__: no line beggining with driver as far as i can see
<stdin> Dr_willis: make should set them for you
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: how do u set it? tyring to configure my kernel but i need ccache for fast result
<stdin> ccache won't help the first time you compile it
<Dr_willis> helpdesk,  one sets enviroment variables ith the export command normally. See the bash guides for details
<schreiner> hi guys, got a problem. In my root-server there was a softwareraid1. well one of the diskss died and i built in a new one, but this one is 1gb to small. any suggestions? thanks in advance
<stdin> make sure you're in the kernel source dir before running "make xconfig"
<Dr_willis> and ive NO idea why you need to compile a kernel so badly
<bazhang> homework iirc
<helpdesk> stdin: u mean i have to go to the kernel source directory?
<stdin> ... yes
<stdin> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile for instructions on compiling a kernel on Ubuntu
<helpdesk> stdin: giving something like HOSTCC Scrpts/basic/fixdp..
<christopher> mefisto__: on ubuntu forums it says that switching to -rt kernel helps, but how do i do that, and do you rckon it would work?
<fabio> I'm not able to show a custom layout variant in the Regional & Language dialog
<Guest5976> ok i get netclipboard running, but i only can copy from linux to windows not the other way. any idears?
<Glaive> Where can I find some ALSA help?
<mefisto__> christopher: in the Device section, put in a line: Driver  "ati"
<hurra> hallo!
<hurra> ich habe gerade 8.10 installiert
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hurra> jedoch speichert er meine einstellungen teilweise nicht.
<hurra> sorry
<mefisto__> christopher: then save, log out, restart X and log back in
<christopher> mefisto__: should that work?
<mefisto__> christopher: that will ensure you are using the open source ati driver
<mefisto__> christopher: yes it should work
<christopher> mefisto__: so will i be able to use ay better drivers?
<mefisto__> christopher: using the closed source proprietary driver provided by ati/amd gives you better performance, but can be more unstable or harder to set up, depending on your particular graphics card
<christopher> ok cheers ill restart x and see if it works
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> ciao
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alessandro_> !List
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Glaive> how can i tell Alsa which device to use? sorry noob question no doubt
<mefisto__> Glaive: you have 2 or more sound cards?
<Glaive> yes, 1 on the motherboard, but not using it. want my theatron dd
<Glaive> alsamixer shows it's using the onboard chipset though
<mefisto__> Glaive: you can blacklist the on-board one completely so it won't be used at all, or you can set the default sound card
<alessandro_> ciao
<bazhang> alessandro_, /join #ubuntu-it
<Glaive> and where would I blacklist that? Rather new to Kubuntu
<alessandro_> ciao
<helpdesk> stdin: after using the make xconfig in the shell directory, it popped up a qconf window
<mefisto__> Glaive: cat /proc/asound/modules    to list the names of the modules for your soundcards first
<bazhang> alessandro_, ciao. please use english here.
<stdin> helpdesk: as it should
<helpdesk> stdin: i also wanted to install the c++ package, any idea
<`n> i need help with "the network clipboard". has anyone an idear where i can find it at irc?
<stdin> helpdesk: what C++ package?
<Glaive> it shows me 3 cards, including a usb_audio which is new
<mefisto__> Glaive: do you have 3?
<helpdesk> stdin: well, the booklet says i will have to install the c++ compiler and the g++ package
<Glaive> officially.. no. the usb_audio magically appeared. wasnt there an hour ago
<stdin> helpdesk: then install build-essential
<bazhang> `n, paste.ubuntu.com
<helpdesk> stdin: says build-essential is already the newest version
<stdin> helpdesk: then you already have it
<mefisto__> Glaive: ok, can you tell which one you want to blacklist from those names?
<`n> bazhang ?
<Bsims> hey vlc is broken because it is looking for qt4 libs why did you make it a depend?
<quassel253> vlc is based on qt4
<Glaive> I'm assuming  0 snd_intel8x0 is an onboard chipset
<Glaive> therefore  2 snd_cmipci should be the one ?
<Bsims> Hrm it worked before the latest round of updates now I get this error Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<mefisto__> Glaive: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<helpdesk> stdin: ok when i ran the command make xconfig from the source directory it pooped up the qconf window , how do i modify it to select only options i need in the window?
<Bsims> I am running both 3.5 and nightly neon and it worked before
<stdin> helpdesk: doesn't the booklet tell you?
<mefisto__> Glaive: and at the bottom of that file, put in this line: blacklist snd_intel8x0
<helpdesk> stdin: sorry i found it now. thanks i will get back to u again if need b
<Glaive> ok
<mefisto__> Glaive: when you've saved that change, reboot and see if your other card is default
<Glaive> done
<mefisto__> Glaive: or if you don't want to reboot
<mefisto__> Glaive: modprobe -r <modulename>     to unload those sound modules
<mefisto__> Glaive: actually, better to reboot and do a real test
<Glaive> Thanks Mefisto. rebooting
<g_> whoa kde 4.2 just crashed and it loaded kde 4.1 automatically
<g_> my open office word processing is gone now from an update of lastnight what gives?
<Glaive> No luck I'm affraid, still no sound
<Brad777> Hello everyone... My DVD/CD burner is not being detected by K3B since I updated kubuntu last night does anyone have some ideas as to what I can do to fix it?
<guntur_roxx> hi all
<guntur_roxx> can anybody help me?
<mefisto__> Glaive: cat /proc/asound/modules    again?
<guntur_roxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<Glaive> now showing  0 snd_cmipci, 1 snd_usb_audio
<quassel253> is it known that with amd rv770 you have to use xforcevesa cheatcode then instell and then install and use radeonhd?
<mefisto__> Glaive: and you have no usb audio device?
<quassel253> radeon doesnt work for some reason
<quassel253> same with 8.10 i think
<Glaive> none whatsoever
<mefisto__> Glaive: run alsamixer and see which card is being used now
<Glaive> Card: C-Media CMI8768
<manumar> hola
<manumar> alguien me puede ayudar con una cosilla?¿
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have an Acer aspire 5100 laptop with kubuntu 8.04. When i play a movie (flas, .avi etc) after a few minutes the image lags. Sound is ok. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<manumar> I think that here anyone answer
<manumar> =(
<mefisto__> Glaive: are levels turned up, and not muted (if muted, channel will show MM instead of a number)
<kaddi> !es |manumar
<ubottu> manumar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<manumar> gracias
<manumar> thanks
<Glaive> they seem fine
<Glaive> only 3D is muted
<manumar> I have so much problems with permisions
<mefisto__> Glaive: do you want to add the usb one to the blacklist and try that?
<Glaive> sure
<manumar> Adept run now?
<manumar> I cant donwload anything
<helpdesk> stdin: u still around?
<manumar> yes
<manumar> i want to install
<manumar> one sec
<stdin> helpdesk: yes
<manumar> this
<Glaive> rebooting
<manumar> vsftpd
<manumar> adept vsftpd
<manumar> I want to install that
<manumar> but I cant
<manumar> it dont download
<g_> hey did anyone else's kde 4.2 get totally f'ed up from the updates lastnight?
<manumar> Adept Run?
<manumar> I cant download anything
<bazhang> manumar, what package
<helpdesk> bazhang: i am in deep problem again
<syockit> manumar: use apt-get install <package name>
<kaddi> manumar: how did you try to install  vsftp?
<bazhang> manumar, in channel please not via PM
<manumar> Ok
<manumar> sorry
<manumar> well, I want to install a FTP server
<bazhang> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 400 kB
<manumar> so I read in some web I I see that I should download this vsftpd
<jernejovc> Hi, when can we expect KDE 4.2 kde-l10n-* packages? The version in repositories is still 4.1.2.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<helpdesk> i want to configure my kernel for a minimalistic pc
<helpdesk> but i cna't find the parameters or i dont know how to find the parameters in the gconf window
<Glaive> thanks Mefisto, have sound now. Though had a glitch at first
<manumar> ok
<manumar> I try to install
<manumar> on taht way
<g_> Hey all My KDE is totally messed up
<g_> from the updates form lastnight and this morning
<g_> They trashed kde and now kde 4.2 and 4.1 are sort of loaded at the same time somehow
<manumar> : No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<manumar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<g_> I can see parts of kde 4.1 and parts of 4.2 are still left
<manumar> I do that I that say to me
<bazhang> manumar, are you using adept?
<manumar> I have problems with permisions
<manumar> yes
<bazhang> manumar, or downloading something else?
<manumar> well.
<manumar> I use now the konsole
<bazhang> manumar, then you have to wait until it is finished
<bazhang> manumar, only one instance of apt can run at a time.
<manumar> Oh
<manumar> xD
<manumar> thanks
<manumar> I will try
<g_> this is pathetic, whoever wrote that article saying that kde 4.2 might be the answer to linus is a fricking moron
<manumar> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<manumar> Creando árbol de dependencias
<manumar> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<manumar> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete vsftpd
<g_> atleast kubuntu messed it up
<syockit> jernejovc: you have them l10n packages in jaunty repo
<manumar> It say to me that it cant found that package
<syockit> it's not experimental for nothing, you know
<manumar> bazhang?? =(
<bazhang> manumar, please paste.ubuntu.com the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jernejovc> syockit:Yes, but when will they be in Intrepid repos?
<|newbie|> <|newbie|> hello, I have this problem...  my machine can be restarted without a problem... but whenever I shutdown ( either system or button ) it won't start back... last time I got it started again magickally after one day or so after lots of tries... now it has been several weeks... what shall I do? there's allways some disk activity and the leds are on, but not even GRUB...
<manumar> mmm
<manumar> I dont understand you very good, sorry, I will think xD
<_gl_> Hi, I am trying to do an update, but I get an error saying that there is no public key in the ppa.launchpad.net intrepid repository.
<manumar> I ok
<manumar> ah okok
<bazhang> manumar, open a browser and type in the address paste.ubuntu.com
<syockit> as the saying goes, "Get out of the kitchen! It'll be ready when it's ready"
<bazhang> manumar, then in the konsole do the following command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<syockit> Once it's gone through the needed testing and fixing, it'll be there in the backports
<manumar> browse =for example dolphin
<bazhang> manumar, copy and paste that to the paste.ubuntu.com website in your browser
<syockit> and since you downloaded it, you are part of the testers now!! enjoy your breakage :)
<bazhang> konqueror/firefox etc manumar
<manumar> ok
<manumar> one sec please
<manumar> this?
<bazhang> then in that website, after you have pasted, hit Paste, and it will save and give you a url (web address) that you tell us here manumar
<manumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> manumar, yes
<manumar> ok
<manumar> in content
<manumar> what I write
<g_> is there anyone here who is qualified to take bugs?
<manumar> the content of
<manumar> the file that you said me before?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_gl_> While trying to update , I get an error saying that there is no public key in the ppa.launchpad.net intrepid repository. Is this resolvable?
<bazhang> at launchpad address g_
<bazhang> manumar, open the konsole
<g_> I do not  believe anyone reads those bugs
<bazhang> manumar, and type the command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<manumar> ok
<bazhang> g_, well you can file a bug, but complaining here wont get it fixed in either case, filing a bug may well help
<manumar> I see lots of things hah
<g_> the bug filiing process wants you to name a specific package, but if the window manager is messed up what would you call that?
<bazhang> manumar, copy all of that
<manumar> ah
<manumar> yeah okok
<manumar> and I paste it on
<manumar> ..okok
<manumar> tahnks
<bazhang> manumar, then paste into that browser
<bazhang> and save via the Paste!
<bazhang> then give us the resulting url manumar
<manumar> ok
<manumar> sorry
<manumar> manumar@jubuntubox
<manumar> xd
<manumar> what is that? Oo
<manumar> i need the dictionary
<manumar> sorry
<g_> the only repos that Ive added were the medibuntu and the kde 4.2 ones so that I can upgrade to kde 4.2
<manumar> xD
<manumar> ah
<manumar> yeah
<manumar> yes
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<bazhang> manumar, can you update now?
<manumar> it do nothing
<manumar> update my kubuntu?
<manumar> xD
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<matisse> I was upgrading my system and also new linux-headers were downloaded, but the grub/menu.lst-config crashed and now I have a shell if I let me show the details of the upgraded...
<manumar> I update kubuntu yesterday, because it say it to me, but afeter update, I need to format
<manumar> xD
<bazhang> manumar, so this is a fresh install?
<g_> looks like I mmay need to format as well
<bazhang> formatting is always a very last step
<g_> yea quite possibly
<UnknownFear> hey, maybe someone can help me. i am trying to get my sound card to work, but i can't get it to work
<g_> anywho, I'm going to be afk, if anyone has any bright ideas for me I will check in later for any messages
<g_> thanks
<manumar> yes
<manumar> my kubunutu have one or tow days :P
<bazhang> manumar, then you should first update it
<syockit> g_: try downgrading packages
<bazhang> manumar, I would guess that you need to update all the sources.list and then upgrade the various packages then you can install that
<manumar> mnm
<manumar> ok I will do it
<manumar> but
<manumar> mnm
<manumar> then i write
<bazhang> as vsftpd is optional and not installed by default
<manumar> in konsole, apt-get update
<manumar> for update all my kubunutu
<bazhang> and your sources.list do not seem to have been updated
<manumar> mm
<bazhang> first sudo apt-get update
<manumar> ok I undertand
<manumar> ok
<the_dark_warrio> I installed Kubuntu from Ubuntu and everything went well until I tryed to update to KDE 4.2. I've followed the instructions from kubuntu website, but it can't find the packages for libical.. any tips?
<manumar> second?
<manumar> jeje
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get upgrade manumar
<bazhang> manumar, that will be a long download
<bazhang> manumar, and when that is finished you can install vsftpd
<manumar> mmm
<bazhang> ie sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<manumar> ok, I hope hat with the update my kubuntu dont crash xD
<manumar> because 3 days ago that happen :S
<matisse> http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brokenupdateuh5.jpg
<manumar> I dont know what I did wrong
<bazhang> manumar, well you could get the 8.04.2 cd iso if you wish
<houmsick> hi
<houmsick> how are you?
<manumar> yes
<syockit> matisse: hey, that's kinda kool. Is it stuck?
<manumar> I had to do that 3 days ago xD
<bazhang> manumar, if you got the 8.0.4.2 cd iso it would need far fewer updated packages on the fresh install
<manumar> ahhhhhhhhh
<manumar> I know why
<manumar> xD
<manumar> all thinkgs..
<manumar> haha
<manumar> I write sudo apt-get update, and some files dont download
<bazhang> that would be a reason certainly manumar
<manumar> only files which come from ubuntu.es or something like that
<bazhang> if the sources.list was not updated then it would not know about that package
<manumar> so it can be taht the server is down
<bazhang> manumar, certainly possible
<manumar> you know how can I donwload that package from other web?
<bazhang> the newest release cd iso?
<quassel79> hi, has anybody got the ati fglrx driver to work with jaunty?
<bazhang> manumar, direct download or the torrent?
<manumar> direct download, but not the ISo
<manumar> only the program
<manumar> ftp
<bazhang> manumar, better to do it within the package manager
<manumar> yeah
<manumar> how?
<manumar> I download the file
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<matisse> syockit: it is stuck,right
<matisse> I can type commands there
<manumar> and I think that i should...compile it
<bazhang> manumar, no need for that really
<manumar> I dont know why
<usuario> hola
<usuario> alguien
<manumar> HOLA!!
<manumar> xd
<manumar> alguien
<lovre> hi all
<blknite> Hello Everyone!
<manumar> ponte nombre usuario
<manumar> jajaaj
<usuario> o.k
<manumar> xD
<manumar> yo tb soy novato
<manumar> pero un nombre me puse al menos
<manumar> jaja
<manumar> xD
<manumar> well
<lovre> in kubuntu 7.x i could press PrintScreen, and it would run a screen capture utility. In kubuntu 8.10, when i press PrintScreen nothing hapens. How do i capture screen?
<syockit> matisse: try typing exit then
<matisse> lol
<manumar> bazhang, i dont know why when I write update...it want to download from http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/
<matisse> wow, works!
<manumar> that web doesnt exist!
<syockit> matisse: it continued?
<matisse> yes
<syockit> matisse: I thought it would fail the installer
<syockit> matisse: lucky you!
<matisse> well, still I have to rerun the config program, but that should be easy :)
<matisse> thx for help :D
<mefisto__> manumar: have you tried different download servers?
<SouL-x> hola
<marcel> please how can i compile a pascal program: crt.pas - i try gpc crt.pas but error
<linuxtest> hey guys, firefox does not recognize any file associations in kde4, how can i fix this?
<SouL-x> alguien
<manumar> mefisto: no
<lovre> is there something like MS Paint but for Kubuntu? GIMP is too complicated for simple operations...
<manumar> i dont know how do that
<SouL-x> que me  hable español
<manumar> soul-x
<manumar> hablas españoles?
<manumar> ui
<manumar> español
<SouL-x> si
<manumar> yo tb
<SouL-x> man
<manumar> xDD
<SouL-x> de hecho
<manumar> tio, soy novato y noveas
<SouL-x> tu fuiste
<SouL-x> quien
<mefisto__> manumar: do you have adept or synaptic running?
<manumar> ah
<SouL-x> me mando a cambiar
<manumar> lo del nombre?
<lvella> I installed kde4 on my ubuntu. Now, when I log into gnome, all the contents of my menus are gone...
<manumar> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<manumar> jjajaja
<SouL-x> eso
<SouL-x> xd
<SouL-x> eres
<manumar> adept
<SouL-x> novato
<manumar> I have kubuntu
<mefisto__> english in here please
<manumar> si
<manumar> jeje
<manumar> mira hablemos
<r0uzic> SouL-x: #kubuntu-es
<SouL-x> que linux
<SouL-x> manejar
<SouL-x> man
<manumar> kubuntu
<SouL-x> version
<r0uzic> SouL-x: este canal es de habla inglesa, ve a #kubuntu-es
<manumar> 8.04
<manumar> SouL-x hablamos por la ventana privada?
<SouL-x> .k
<mefisto__> oh come on! english only PLEASE
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<r0uzic> mefisto__: already :-)
<p_quarles> !away > Sp0tKubuntu-NA
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu-NA, please see my private message
<navarro> g'day all
<manumar> thanks for all
<manumar> bye
<mefisto__> lovre: kolourpaint
<Gooler> is kbluetooth 0.3 going to be packaged for intrepid?
<david_edmundson> Gooler: you using the 4.2 PPA ?
<david_edmundson> it's packaged there
<david_edmundson> I'm using it now :-)
<Gooler> yes, the kubuntu-experimental
<_seantater2> I have a bcm4306 (which worked immediately), but I'm getting 70-100% signal with 40-70% packet loss
<sandGorgon> guys... what do you think is the best virtualization software that i can run on Intrepid? i need to install linux distros using ISOs
<david_edmundson> sandGorgon: virtualbox
<Gooler> then is this correct?
<david_edmundson> Gooler: kdebluetooth
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: virtualbox works well. don't know if it's the best though
<Gooler> $ kbluetooth4 --version
<Gooler> Qt: 4.4.3
<Gooler> KDE: 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0)
<Gooler> KBluetooth4 - The KDE4 Bluetooth Framework: 0.1
<david_edmundson> aye
<lovre> mefisto__: thank you :D
<mefisto__> lovre: that's what you want?
<divyesh> my ubuntu is slower
<divyesh> i installed in windows
<lovre> mefisto__: yes, thats exactly what i want. a slimple application for simple tasks :d ty
<mopped> hey, how can I change my resolution in kubuntu? :P
<syockit> sandGorgon: VirtualBox is simple and quite easy to set up
<Gooler> well i've the kubuntu-experimental ppa in my sources but the proposed updates are not enabled, can that be the problem? because currently I've version 0.2 of kdebluetooth
<syockit> sandGorgon: download one from the website for usb support & stuff
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: there's also a repo for virtualbox you can add to your sources.list
<sandGorgon> syockit: mefisto__: ever tried qemu ? how does it rate ?
<syockit> sandGorgon: I tried, was slow like heck
<lovre> when i press CTRL+ALT+T, my konsole doesnt open up....?
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: only ever tried vbox and had an easy time, so never tried any others
<syockit> sandGorgon: you need to install some modules to make it run fast
<Gooler> ok, that was it, you need to have the proposed updates enabled in order to get the new kdebluetooth
<Gooler> thanks!
<syockit> sandGorgon: so VirtualBox for you.
<fw1> is kde 4.2 packed?
<sandGorgon> how do maximize the folder view widget?
<lovre> sandGorgon: how do you mean maximize? over entire desktop?
<mopped> How can I change my resolution? I cant find it :E
<lovre> mopped: do you have nvidia card?
<syockit> sandGorgon: you can resize the widget. In 4.2, you can change your desktop to a folder view
<lovre> mopped: System Settings -> Computer Administration -> Display
<lovre> syockit: is 4.2 in beta? or out?
<maco> how do i turn off message previews in kmail?
<fw1> lovre, i am about to find out
<syockit> 4.2 is RC1. I don't recommend you install it though, might introduce hellotof problems
<maco> er, i thought 4.2 was released?
<maco> we had a 4.2 release party last night.
<fw1> syockit, you mean packaged?
<sandGorgon> syockit: how do i resize the widget?
<maco> sandGorgon: see the square on the bar that shows next to the widget? grab that and pull.
<lovre> maco: rofl
<maco> lovre: what?
<lovre> maco: release party :D
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: do you have kde 4.2 installed?
<sandGorgon> mefisto__: yup...the folder view thing is buggy.. it gets stuck and all.. i got it to size a little bigger
<maco> lovre: at least 2 people that work on making kde nice live near me, so the kubuntu community all got together
<maco> though uh, im mostly a gnome user. just started trying kde last night
<mefisto__> sandGorgon: you can set the entire desktop to be like folder view. right-click desktop, appearance settings, type: folder view
<sandGorgon> mefisto__: i know... i was just playing with it... and found it not behaving very nicely
<Kelden> hola!
<syockit> sandGorgon: maybe you didn't like how the widget resizes from the center?
<ActionParsni1> hey guys, does firefox not look at ~/.mozilla/plugins any more?
 * navarro went for a puff: Gone away for now
<utdmr> hi
<utdmr> i want to ask some questions with my bad Englisg, who can help me?
<ActionParsni1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mefisto__> ActionParsni1: I think it still does
<jillsmitt> hey, im kde-freak-0.1.1)))) look http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=1847&key=2cdd27
<mefisto__> ActionParsni1: flash problem?
<utdmr> thanks. I add a new panel on the top of desktop and added a plasmoid "Digital Clock". I add some other things to its front and back but clock takes a huge area, how can i make digital clock tiny?
<ActionParsni1> mefisto__: i'm putting the .so in the same folder and its not flying
<maco> utdmr: right now, you can't
<ActionParsni1> mefisto__: i've got it everywhere now to try get it to work
<maco> utdmr: there's no spacer plasmoid and the clock and notification area both try to expand, unfortunately
<maco> if you put more junk on your panel, it'll force the clock to squish smaller
<utdmr> ok thanks. i'll wait updates. And highly possible i'll ask more questions about kde4. thanks for your quick reply.
<mefisto__> ActionParsni1: make sure you have only one flash plugin listed in about:plugins in firefox
<ActionParsni1> mefisto__: i've none
<mefisto__> ActionParsni1: how did you get the .so ?
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have an Acer aspire 5100 laptop with kubuntu 8.04. When i play a movie (flas, .avi etc) on my laptop the image lags after a few minutes. Does anyone know what could cause this problem?
<ActionParsni1> download from adobe.com, extract, copy
<CyborgNRW> !de
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsni1> mefisto__: got it dude, just installed from repo after getting the archive extracted
<lorana> no no no
<`n> hi im looking for a program to share the clipboard betwean windows and linux
<rdeva> How do I find out if my wireless card (Broadcom 4311) is working?  It isn't scanning for any networks
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rdeva> I don't see anything for intrepid
<rdeva> i have already downloaded b43-fwcutter
<rdeva> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marcel> how can i specify pascal units with gpc please ?
<lj> how do i change my name on here?
<divyesh> join: /ubuntu
<desu> lj: /nick
<divyesh> join: /fedora
<divyesh> :S
<divyesh> divyesh: /diablo
<mefisto__> divyesh: /join #fedora
<divyesh> kk
<heinkel_111> does kubuntu modify the /etc/fstab automatically?
<maco> heinkel_111: in what situations?
<L0Customs> thanks desu
<heinkel_111> maco, I don't know exactly when it might have happened
<maco> heinkel_111: well i mean, it'll write a custom one during install of course...
<L0Customs> its been like 10 yrs since iv been on irc
<heinkel_111> maco, I have 3 disk partitions of type vfat and ntfs and they all suddenly seem to be mounted with umask = 007
<heinkel_111> maco, that is opposite of james bond i think.. james bond can do anything, umask 007 can do nothing, right?
<heinkel_111> maco...I cant figure out why I should want untouchable disks???
<White_Pelican> in what channel can I get help with Kmail?
<heinkel_111> maco. and also i get gid=46, i think that is plugdeb
<heinkel_111> sry plugdev
<maco> heinkel_111: mask 007  is the same as having 770 permissions
<maco> i thnk
<maco> White_Pelican: here
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<ubaldo> hola
<ubaldo> hay hispanos aqui??
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<White_Pelican> ok, in the kmail for kde 4.2, is there any way to set up getting my mail from my yahoo account?
<maco> White_Pelican: do you have a for-pay yahoo account?
<maco> White_Pelican: yahoo only lets you use pop or imap if you pay them moneys
<maco> they basically hold your emails under ransom...
<White_Pelican> oh never mind then
<White_Pelican> I take freebies only :)
<maco> gmail has free pop & imap...
<|newbie|> <|newbie|> hello, I have this problem...  my machine can be restarted without a problem... but whenever I shutdown ( either system or button ) it won't start back... last time I got it started again magickally after one day or so after lots of tries... now it has been several weeks... what shall I do? there's allways some disk activity and the leds are on, but not even GRUB...
<White_Pelican> I have gmail too
<White_Pelican> I use it exclusively in kde 3.5
<White_Pelican> was just testing kde 4.2
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: you could set up gmail to handle your yahoo mail and use kmail to access it all
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: at least I think you can do that with yahoo
<White_Pelican> oh?
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<astromme> I think that would require forwarding all of your yahoo mail to google
<astromme> s/to google/to your gmail/
<astromme> which is fine
<astromme> but also means you can't send email from your yahoo unless you login to it
<astromme> because no pop access.
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> that's sad but predictable
<White_Pelican> it is after all Microsoft owned
<White_Pelican> from what I understand
<astromme> err... because no smtp access. /shrug
<astromme> Nope, yahoo is still yahoo
<astromme> but msn/hotmail does the same thing
<White_Pelican> true
<astromme> except (interstingly) they custom build in a solution to outlook so that you can use the free account with it iirc
<White_Pelican> at least gmail, if you'' pardon the pun, "got the message"
<White_Pelican> :)
<astromme> yep =)
<White_Pelican> you mean outlook depressed? hehe
<toor_56> lustre
<astromme> I use a couple of email accounts (uni, uni's computer department, gmail, gmail personal, personal server) and all of them are IMAP/SMTP
<astromme> So wonderfull
<astromme> DIMAP on my laptop, so I always have my mail
<White_Pelican> great aint it?
<ActionParsni1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * astromme would never go back to pop unless he was forced to
<maco> mefisto__: you cant setup autoforwarding in yahoo to get them all to gmail. and since free yahoo lacks pop, gmail cant automatically pull them all.
<maco> White_Pelican: you too ^
<s0101> whats the adress for ubuntu channel?
<mefisto__> maco: ok
<maco> s0101: #ubuntu
<White_Pelican> ty maco
<s0101> cheers
<BluesKaj> heh, my ISP changed ti hotmail and msn ...the pop mail is pophm , instead od pop1,2 or 3 or whatever ,and the smtp1 has now become smtphm ...but i retained my right to a pop3 and smtp1  setup for my email
<White_Pelican> good to know
<White_Pelican> btw, I'm running intrpid with 4.2 using vbox
<White_Pelican> I can't switch yet
<fw1> kde 4.2 isn't very fast
<fw1> looks good
<White_Pelican> but, I set up a shared folder and imported my address book
<White_Pelican> went without a hitch
<White_Pelican> I'm assuming I can import my filters as well?
<uga> BluesKaj: that's cheap
<uga> and you pay them?
<BluesKaj> wine is causing a few probs in kde4.2 ..and compiz as well ..had a bad freeze up yesterday
<syockit> I wonder why some people got their kde4.2 slow
<White_Pelican> what kind of problems, BluesKaj ?
<syockit> forgot to enable dri or something?
<maco> syockit: mine feels slow
<uga> BluesKaj: I guess next time you'll be forwarded to the internet through an advertising based isp provider
<maco> syockit: kde 4.2 is about as slow as gnome w/ compiz
<uga> BluesKaj: btw, compiz???
<uga> kde 4 doesn't use compiz
<uga> well, you don't need to, and I think it's safer not to use it
<maco> uga: no, not kde using compiz
<BluesKaj> uga , I still have my orirginal mailsetup, it's just that any new customers are forced into the hotmail which is actually webmail..no I don't pay for hotmail
<maco> gnome+compiz and kde4.2+kwin are the same speed
<astromme> honestly, there is still a painting issue when resizing windows. it only seems to happen with toplevel windows and it's quite annoying.
<uga> BluesKaj: phew, better =)
<syockit> yup, anyways if you don't do tunings for the compositing, chances are you'd get slower gui
<BluesKaj> I just pay for internet service
<maco> astromme: its not just with resizing
<maco> changing tabs in a preferences dialog or moving your mouse over checkboxes causes the text to jump around on top of itself and sometimes checkboxes' text is solidly blacked out
<astromme> maco: what else is slow repainting?
<uga> uhmm... I haven't hit any issues on either nvidia or intel for a long while
<astromme> maco: I don't have any of those problems
<maco> astromme: not "slow repainting" rather "not repainting correctly at all"
<uga> but that's with self built from source
<maco> astromme: intrepid or jaunty?
<astromme> uga: Try this for me: Go to resize a window. Make it small, then make it large quickly. See the "blank space" before the window redraws itself?
<astromme> maco: Jaunty, but the issue has been with me since November of 07 with the alphas. It happens with Intel and NVidia drivers
<maco> astromme: i'm on jaunty too, and kmail's preferences dialogs dont redraw right by a long stretch
<astromme> maco: Happens with Qt only apps like designer and assistant
<astromme> maco: and also with kde apps
<uga> astromme: not on the window. certain app like quassel  take some time relayouting, but I dont' think it's a repainting issue. It shows gray on the border if I do that
<astromme> maco: Give me a screenshot.
<uga> astromme: that also depends on the resizing mode you have though
<Trijntje> does anyone know what can cause a movie to lag after a few minutes?
<astromme> uga: This is a definite slowness in resizing. It could be in painting or layouting or whatever, but it is not what should be happening
<fw1> how can i make kde 4.2 faster?
<uga> astromme: could be. relayouting got nothing to do with gfx card though, I believe
<astromme> uga: sure, but who cares if it's with the graphics card or not, it's still a problem that doesn't exsist with other toolkits. (See osx and vista's toolkits for examples)
<astromme> and gtk doesn't usually have the problem either (although it can)
<syockit> I'd rather the window do not dynamically redraw while resizing
<syockit> I'd like it to redraw only after I let go of the mouse button
<astromme> syockit: Out of curiosity, why?
<uga> astromme: it does matter, if you want to report the issue to the correct place
<uga> astromme: and well... I wonder how you managed to run osx and vista under  Xorg, for being able to compare speeds of _toolkits_
<astromme> uga: you can run Qt on OSX and Vista you know
<syockit> because I won't really care how it'd look like while resizing
<syockit> but people do have different thoughts
<uga> astromme: yes, but you don't run them under xwindows, and using compiz/kwin
<uga> so you really cannot tell where the slowness comes from
<astromme> syockit: It allows me to "preview" if the size I want is right for i.e. certain widths and text elements. And it lets me (as a developer) do resizes that are smooth if I want.
<uga> astromme: or do you  mean those kde apps are also slow under windows?
<syockit> astromme: qt on vista/osx doesn't have the problem?
<mefisto__> Trijntje: could be many things. badly encoded file maybe?
<maco> astromme: http://student.seas.gwu.edu/~mac/files/kmail-redraw.png
<astromme> Meh, I don't remember offhand. I'm pretty sure it does have the problem
<astromme> maco: that' look like gtk-qt-engine problem
<astromme> Why are you using a gnome style if I may ask?
<astromme> uga: do you have the same issues with Qt windows under X11?
<maco> astromme: im using cleanlooks. trying to make the kde and gnome apps not look ridiculous together
<judaz> hey
<astromme> maco: I use the gtk oxygen style
<judaz> how can I upgrade intrepid to jaunty in a fresh install kubuntu-intrepid?
<maco> judaz: do-release-upgrade -d
<judaz> maco: awesome.. thanx!
<maco> judaz: as root
<judaz> maco: done.. upgrading
<`n> hi im looking for a program to share the clipboard betwean windows and linux
<astromme> `n: Across 2 computers? Synergy2 (synergy2.sf.net)
<uga> astromme: not the ones you mentioned
<`n> <astromme> ah ok i will test it thx
<uga> astromme: I said only few apps, with very loaded guis (like quassel) have relayouting issues
<aboSamoor> Hi, I just installed KDE 4.2. And I want to ask how can I make Firefox more integrated. The tabs are looking weird. any hints ?
<astromme> uga: What apps are you using now that don't have issues?
<maco> aboSamoor: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<astromme> Every app I have open atm has issues. Quassel, Konqueror, qtcreator, kdevelop4, linuxdc++ (gnome), amarok, Kmail/Kontact,
<Trijntje> mefisto__ I dont think so, it also lags on flash video's etc
<astromme> (by issues I mean the resizing/redrawing/relayouting whatever it is issues)
<fw1> i think i will try kde4.2.faster
<uga> astromme: konqueror? kword? kate? konsole?
<maco> astromme: also, because i like cleanlooks/clearlooks.
<uga> astromme: it's easier to list those that have issues than those that don0t
<mefisto__> Trijntje: graphics driver?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is KDE 4.2 out officiel?
<astromme> uga: I agree
<astromme> Sp0tKubuntu: Yes. Is Kubuntu out with a 4.2 version official? No.
<uga> astromme: it's all down to how the app handles data for redrawing
<maco> jaunty has it....
<uga> it's not the toolkit that is sloe
<Sp0tKubuntu> astromme: Ok
<uga> s/sloe/slow
<syockit> here's hoping qt4.5 would clear the problem
<astromme> maco: but jaunty is not officially released at the moment.
<fw1> kde 4.2 from the topic link is interesting
<maco> astromme: true
<fw1> but i am going back to gnome
<Sp0tKubuntu> astromme: But there is a KDE 4.2 out? But not finished yet?
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: kde 4.2 is officially released. no finished ubutnu releases have it yet.
<astromme> uga: Kate has issues for me. Konsole does, and KWord does. I'm trying on both my Nvidia desktop (6600GT) and Intel Laptop (X3100)
<astromme> fw1: =/. What's up/wrong?
<Trijntje> mefisto__ I don't know, how could i check that?
<fw1> astromme: its so, very slow
<astromme> fw1: what do you mean by slow? And are you on NVidia?
<fw1> its also set my default dpi to 120 i think
<syockit> i didn't know there was ui.allow_platform_file_picker option
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: I Dont understand? I have Kubuntu, not Ubuntu, but is Kubuntu Ubuntu, just with KDE?
<fw1> astromme: yes i am
<maco> fw1: is that why the text looks huge?!
<astromme> fw1: You can change that in appearance settings if you wish.
<fw1> oh its nvidia's fault?
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: yes, kubuntu just means ubuntu with kde
<syockit> Sp0tKubuntu: you kinda got that correct
<uga> astromme: have you tried the nvidia settings for glyph cache etc?
<uga> astromme: nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: and one more letter to type :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: I have KDE 4.1 i can see when i boot up, but witch software sources can i find KDE 4.2 then?
<fw1> astromme: oh, hmmm sigh, so is there a fix?
<mefisto__> Trijntje: what graphics card do you have? if it's ati or nvidia, kmenu > system > hardware drivers to enable
<astromme> fw1: yes, older NVidia drivers are terrible in Qt with cards like 8xxx and 9xxx
<ghostcube> the 180.x drivers enable the glyphcache by default
<fw1> I have a quatro 2 go
<astromme> I have 180 drivers (I'm on Jaunty)
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: youd have to use the unstable development release
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Ok, im a little confused, im new in linux :-)
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: im guessing you dont want to do that
<ghostcube> but its still buggy espacially with compiz and loose-bindings :|
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: then you DEFINITELY dont want to do that
<fw1> not sure what model it is
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Correct, but then what? Will there be a KDE 4.2 for me sometime soon then?
<ghostcube> fw1, so do you use the 177 drivers ?
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: in april when jaunty releases, itll include it
<fw1> ghostcube: yep
<ghostcube> you can just update them by installing nvidia-glx-180
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: That i have tried, to install unsupportet things, bad thing for a new linux user
<Trijntje> mefisto__: It's ATI, its enabled
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: just be patient
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Ok, cool! Thanks alot! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Im patient, just courious
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<ghostcube> fw1, and i can give u the repo of Scottk he has an new xorg-common without the patch in the officially released
<ghostcube> it fastens things up IMHO
<astromme> Sp0tKubuntu: There's a bunch of hype surrounding 4.2, it's natural to be curious
<Desi_Muna> hey
<uga> 4.3 is cool too
<uga> :P
<White_Pelican> 4.3?
<Desi_Muna> how can i updates from terminal
<aboSamoor> I used the published kde 4.2 repository in kubuntu website, but now I got amarok with KDE 3.5 ?!
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Another thing about KDE, there is no "Magic Cube Desptop" in KDE 4.1? Only for 4.2?
<maco> Desi_Muna: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: no idea. i never used 4.1. i started using kde yesterday
<maco> <-- gnome-user, cheating on her usual desktop
<syockit> uga: what's new in kde trunk?
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: I know, just to say im not unpatient :D
<uga> White_Pelican: people was already working on 4.3 before 4.2 was released
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Ahh ok, welcome to the jungle then :-D
<White_Pelican> oic :)
<uga> syockit: appart from brokenness you mean? ;)
<Desi_Muna> maco
<White_Pelican> can't wait till summer ot see it :)
<syockit> uga: me wants new features
<maco> Desi_Muna: yes?
<Desi_Muna> i can't see its updating in terminal
<maco> Desi_Muna: what?
<fw1> that is cool 180 nvidia packaged! very nice!
<syockit> Sp0tKubuntu: cube's not on 4.1. I don't think it will backported
<White_Pelican> so far the only thing that kmail for 3.5.10 doesn't export i the distribution lists
<White_Pelican> oh well
<Desi_Muna> Reading package lists... Done
<Desi_Muna> i am going to pm u
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Backported? My english is not that good
<uga> syockit: don't bother, unless you want to code. You'll only find new bugs
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Sorry, not you
<maco> Sp0tKubuntu: i didnt say backported, but it means when they take something from a new release and patch it into an old release so you can play with it without installing a whole new release
<Sp0tKubuntu> syockit: Backported?
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: My bad :-) Sorry
<ghostcube> fw1, you can try the unpatched xorg server as well if it works better
<Sp0tKubuntu> maco: Thanks for explayning :-)
<syockit> Sp0tKubuntu: yeah, basically what marco said. when there's a thing in the newer version that seems important enough to be released to users of older version, they try to patch the older version to include it
<mike1312> How to turn off session blocking when switching back
<Sp0tKubuntu> syockit:  And thanks to you to :-)
<astromme> mike1312: you mean where you have to enter your password to unlock the session?
<s0101> does anybody know the link for the ubuntu channel?
<astromme> mike1312: do you have 4.2 or 4.2?
<astromme> s0101:  #ubuntu
<s0101> cheers mate
<mike1312> astromme: Yes
<astromme> whoops, 4.2 or 4.1
<syockit> mike1312: what's session blocking? Is it the password prompt after resuming from suspend?
<mike1312> astromme  4.1
<astromme> mike1312: I'm not sure how to do it in 4.1. It's in the Power Management settings under Advanced in the settings manager but you need powerdevil, which isn't included by default in 4.1
<mike1312> syockit  When switching between two sessions
<ozymandias3> can kde3.5 be installed on 8.10?
<syockit> ozymandias3: normally, no. There are unwarranted methods of installing though
<maco> ozymandias3: if you dont mind going all gentoo on it....
<ozymandias3> *pulls hair out*
<syockit> mike1312: not sure if there's an option specific for changing sessions
<mike1312> astromme  thanks but I idnt find it hellow from Russia
<fw1_> hi, ok 180 nvidia driver is much better
<linuxtest> hello, my firefox does not recognize any file associations in kubuntu. How do i fix this? I need it to recognize that it can open pdfs with okular etc
<astromme> fw1_: Good to hear
<mike1312> syockit I didnt find configuring tool for this
<fw1_> its still not as fluid as i would have hoped, but nevermind
<alarm> hey there. i got two questions :) first one. how do i set the taskbar never to group similar windows and set this option as default (kde4.2)
<linuxtest> also how do i add a samba printer with kde4?
<kpblc> hello. is there a known issue with knetworkmanager in kubuntu 8.10? it doesn't allow me to set network configuration manually, but dhcp works fine. please, help me. and sorry for my english :)
<fw1_> my mouse pad is very very slow, where can i increase the sensitivity?
<maco> linuxtest: edit -> preferences
<maco> linuxtest: applications
<maco> linuxtest: then pick a file type and set the app to use on the right
<linuxtest> maco: thanks
<alarm> when pluging my external ntfs drive (usb) on kubuntu 8.10 i get this error "kubuntu 8.10 an error occurred while accessing the system responded: org.freedesktop.HAL.device.volume.unknownfailure"....  and i cannot access its content
<kpblc> helllllooooo... can anyone help?
<Trijntje> fw1_ Kmenu ->systemsettings -> keybord and mouse
<incorrect> Trijntje: slight problem there doesn't seem to be a sensitivity option
<maco> incorrect: lemme fine it
<maco> incorrect: http://jann.is/daily/archives/823-Kubuntu-8.10-beta-KDE-4.1-synaptics-TouchPad-problem.html
<incorrect> lol my touch pad is like dragging my figure through mud
<incorrect> my scrolling works, its just slow
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<ubuntu_> Hello, can someeone please link me somewhere to find out what manager for Linux would be best for me....Like a site that compares.....Im used to gnome, But I have heard that its not the best.
<incorrect> its the sensitivity, i don't see any options just for a basic mouse
<alarm> ubuntu_,  gnome and kde is what is most popular
<Desi_Muna> how can i orginize upgrade?
<alarm> if u are used to gnome why changing ?
<Desi_Muna> aptitude upgrade looks messy
<Trijntje> incorrect: there is an option 'acceleration', doesnt that work?
<Desi_Muna> can't be new line after each update list?
<Desi_Muna> its hard to read stuffs from list
<ubuntu_> alarm: is there a big differnece in performace?
<alarm> i have the sensetion that gnome is more lightweight
<alarm> and "maybe" less buggy
<Desi_Muna> can anyone help??
<incorrect> sweet, found it!
<incorrect> oh firefox looks ugly now
<malv> kde 4.2 rocks my world. except dragon player can't seem to skip forward in a movie when i press either <-- or -->
<malv> what's up with that?
<pepo> hola
<alarm> malv go for mplayer or vlc
<Trijntje> incorrect: is your mouse ok now?
<malv> also, it stammers when two videos are open
<Desi_Muna> why aptitude upgrade doesn't look good?
<incorrect> Trijntje: just about
<ubuntu_> alarm: so gnome is more lightwieght(So in theory should be faster)....And "less" buggy, (Which I'm sure is arguable lol)......So gnome would be a good choice? if im used to it?....I have heard KDE was alot more customiziable.
<malv> gnome is less buggy than kde
<malv> but gnome doesn't move
<alarm> malv yeap, thats what i also think
<maco> does anyone know if it's possible to force aptitude's update list to have one package per line like how yum does? Desi_Muna likes yum's formatting better and i cant find help in aptitude's manpage
<alarm> ubuntu_,  kde is more 'eye candy'
<shadowhywind>  I am trying to mount a 1.3TB partition, everytime i try the console freezes aanyone have any ideas?
<malv> a major update for gnome is a new button
<incorrect> malv: gnome 2 has been at gnome 2 for like 6-7 years now
<alarm> more customizable i dont think so
<maco> ubuntu_: kde has many many more options, yes.
<ubuntu_> Ok.
<malv> given how little gnome changes I do get upset when I do find a bug
<ubuntu_> Thank you both for answering my questions and your time :).
<alarm> the good thing with kde is you will find more K-apps without needing the gnome libraries
<donny> ciao a tutti
<alarm> give it a try and if you dont like it you can still change it
<malv> quite surprised as how well kde 4.2 works considering how much has changed
<alarm> i just learned with kde and stayed with it
<incorrect> is there a version of firefox using qt?
<giz> bongiorno donny
<malv> but it's still considerably buggy, at least from my experience
<malv> not grandma-grade yet
<donny> ciao giz.....  veramente qui sono le 22.10 :)
<Desi_Muna> hey how can i use yum to work in ubuntu?
<malv> why?
<mefisto__> incorrect: no
<donny> i want sleep
<Trijntje> does anyone have any tips on debugging laggy video (flash, avi, etc)on kubuntu 8.04?
<incorrect> is konq better than it used to be?
<mefisto__> incorrect: as a browser, it's a little better, faster
<senorpedro> hi folsk
<senorpedro> folks
<senorpedro> how can i make firefox not look like s***t in kubuntu 8.10?
<syockit> but it still won't render my pages correctly
<senorpedro> i just installed it and it seems it has no gtk theme applied
<alarm> senorpedro,  install gtk-engine for kde4
<syockit> senorpedro: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<incorrect> kopete is a bit better than it used to be
<mefisto__> senorpedro: there's a firefox theme you could try
<alarm> ok syockit  gave the complete answer , follow the instructions !
<White_Pelican> wht improvements have been mae to kopete?
<alarm> White_Pelican,  they made it worse
<alarm> its just dissapointing !!!!!!!
<mefisto__> senorpedro: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<White_Pelican> oh dear
<White_Pelican> define worse
<maco> senorpedro:
<maco> senorpedro: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<alarm> White_Pelican,  msn transfer wasnt fixed
<alarm> irc protocol was removed
<syockit> I wish someone taught me that earlier. now im all opera
<mefisto__> no one has deliberately made anything worse. kde4 is still quite new
<White_Pelican> what about yahell transfer?
<White_Pelican> I used to use opera but went back to firefox
<alarm> the files are being transfered with 1,2 kb /s
<alarm> thats not transfering , thats wasting time
<White_Pelican> but it works finally? that's my point
<alarm>  White_Pelican  if 1,2kb/s is working for you, the yes it works. i want to make use of my bandwidth
<White_Pelican> file transfers on the old kopete for kde 3.5.10 doesn't even work on Yahoo
<alarm> still same
<senorpedro> how can i make kde4.2 stop flickering?
<alarm> they dont work even now i think
<senorpedro> it flickers every 4 secs or so
<White_Pelican> dang it
<senorpedro> its annoying
<Desi_Muna> how can i upgrade to KDE 4.2 ?
<incorrect> can konversation do spell checking on what i type?
<alarm> White_Pelican,  best solution is amsn , i was using kopete for 2 years , no i just left it aside , dissapointing job
<White_Pelican> what about pidgin?
<astromme> senorpedro: System Settings -> Advanced -> Services -> Disabled "XRANDR monitor detection" or something like that
<astromme> senorpedro: you might have to relog/restart X
<alarm> pidgin is a good multi protocol app. thats what i use under windows where i dont want to have 23123908 apps . no camera support
<alarm> install them and see what suits you well. i just use xchat and amsn on linux and get better support on my needs
<senorpedro> astromme: thx buddy
<giz> hi all someone know why a package would be kept back?
<maco> giz: it has a dependency that hasnt hit the repo yet, most likely
<giz> ah ok thanks, I thought it was because of my recent repo switch to kubuntu from ubuntu main
<senorpedro> ok, flickering stopped :)
<mefisto__> incorrect: konversation can do spell checking
<maco> there's no repo switch involved...
<senorpedro> why's resizing kde3 apps so slow?
<alarm> how can i make similar windows not to group on the taskbar (as default for all windows) on kde4
<senorpedro> how can i make the panel auto-hide?
<senorpedro> how can i set konqueror as default file manager?
<|newbie|> <|newbie|> hello, I have this problem...  my machine can be restarted without a problem... but whenever I shutdown ( either system or button ) it won't start back... last time I got it started again magickally after one day or so after lots of tries... now it has been several weeks... what shall I do? there's allways some disk activity and the leds are on, but not even GRUB...
<senorpedro> is amarok2 not integrated in kubuntu 8.10?
<giz> maco: I Added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main to my sources.list
<maco> giz: ah! ok
<giz> maco: Is it possible to remove gnome without breaking packages?
<senorpedro> oh man, the kde4 konqueror sucks as file manager
<senorpedro> the tree-view is buggy
<senorpedro> where are the + icons?
<mefisto__> alarm: right-click panel, task manager settings
<maco> giz: sure, you can remove all the gnome apps you dont want...
<siegie> senorpedro: dolphin?
<senorpedro> dolphin sucks even more
<senorpedro> i refuse to use dolphin
<giz> thnks maco
<astromme> senorpedro: =/.
 * astromme is a fan of dolphin. Simple, clean and "just works" in his opinion.
<alarm> mefisto__,  i dont see something that has to do with grouping (kde4.2)
<s0101> can i get adress to ubuntu channel if anybody knows
<senorpedro> honestly, konqueror in kde 3.5. was the best file manager in the world, i never understood the decision to implement dolphin
<mefisto__> alarm: you don't see "grouping and sorting" in task manager settings?
<alarm> first of all there is no option task manager settings
<alarm> but panel settings (if this is what you mean)
<alarm> and there is nothing, no
<s0101> ubuntu channel?
<mefisto__> senorpedro: I guess some people don't agree
<maco> s0101: how hard is it to remember #ubuntu?
<senorpedro> because they dont know konqueror
<s0101> i didint know where to put it manual
<mefisto__> alarm: you are running kde 4.2 ?
<senorpedro> why's konquerors sidebar broken? it doesnt show the dir-hierarchy (is empty) and the icons are all questionmarks
<alarm> mefisto__,  yes , i wrote it above
<david_> I am trying to run a Soundblaster Audigy 1 [SB0090] but I cannot get it to work, the driver is installed, but I still hear no sound
<jimmy51_home> hello, i just installed several updates (from the past week or so) and now compiz doesn't work at all.  has that been happening?
<s0101> #ubuntu
<ka> senorpedro: sidebar works fine for me
<jimmy51_home> Segmentation fault, Segmentation fault, kwin(5959) KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_ozone.so"  for  "kwin3_ozone"  Checking for Xgl: not present.
<jimmy51_home> does that mean my 3d accelerated drivers aren't running anymore?
<david_> how can i get my sound to start working?
<jimmy51_home> david_: sometimes you need to set the levels in the mixer
<david_> mixer levels are set and nothing is muted
<jimmy51_home> alsamixer?
<david_> KMix
<david_> using the ALSA driver
<jimmy51_home> i've had to open some old text based one to enable channels... but i don't know too much about it.
<mefisto__> alarm: http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taskmvq9.png and http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taskmsettingsab7.png
<jimmy51_home> ooh, glxinfo shows problems
<jimmy51_home> maybe the new kernel isn't playing well with my video driver?
<BleSS> I had to change to ubuntu when I updated kubuntu to 8.10 (this will not be anything new) ;)
<BleSS> does kde 4.2 is on repositories to install from apt? and (the most important) is it *stable*?
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<jimmy51_home> rebooting with old kernel...
<alarm> nop dont have this option
<mefisto__> david_: does " cat /proc/asound/modules " show more than one module?
<alarm> strange
<alarm> i'll see what i'll do
<alarm> thanks anyway
<n_> astromme, synergy looks very nice thx. is it possible only to change keyboard and not the mouse?
<mefisto__> alarm: are you absolutely sure you've got 4.2 running?
<alarm> yeap :)
<mefisto__> hmm
<astromme> n_: Hmm, I don't think so
<alarm> no worries i will figure out how :) thank you still
<david_> how would i check that
<n_> :( there has to be a way u can lock the mouse on the destination screen...
<mefisto__> david_: open konsole and type: cat /proc/asound/modules
<White_Pelican> what's the repository that has amarok 2?
<david_> i see the following:
<david_> 0 snd_emu10kl
<david_> and 1 snd_hda_intel
<mefisto__> david_: do you know which one you have speakers connected to?
<senorpedro> how can i disable sounds in kopete?
<senorpedro> and that stupid pop-up
<senorpedro> when someone writes something
<mefisto__> senorpedro: I bet it's in kopete settings
<david_> no, I am using a SoundBlaster Audigy 1 [SB0090]
<david_edmundson> senorpedro: settings->configure notifications
<neothecat> good afternoon.  after my upgrade, it seems like my Amarok has gotten all screwy.  keyboard problems, slow, not stopping tracks... anybody else see this?
<senorpedro> thats not there
<senorpedro> i'm searching all the time
<mefisto__> david_: you could try blacklisting the intel one so the module for it doesn't load
<senorpedro> honestly kde4 is the biggest crap ever, 3.5 was million times better
<david_> how would that work
<david_edmundson> senorpedro:  ok, I'll tell Aaron and we'll scrap it all and go back to how it was
<david_edmundson> senorpedro: did you find 'configure notifications' ?
<mefisto__> david_: if you blacklist the intel one (probably built in to your motherboard) it won't work in linux
<senorpedro> nope, because its not there
<Coggz> Got problems with MSN protocol.. someone please help! Pidgin, aMSN, Kopete etc wont connect to msn using libpurple or msn-pecan
<giz> david_edmundson: funny how people resist change.
<david_> so that would hopefully result in my Audigy working then?
<beachsurfin> what's with the chinese font in my save dialog? http://bayimg.com/upload
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/GanpLAaBE   **
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<david_edmundson> senorpedro: are you running KDE 4.1  or 4.2 ?
<david_edmundson> senorpedro: ah, look in the settings menu on the main kopete window (buddy list one) not a chat window
<david_edmundson> they have different settings
<senorpedro> thats what im doing
<david_edmundson> giz: tell me about it - I'm trying to persuade my company to upgrade their KDE3.4 to 3.5 !
<mefisto__> david_: they should be able to work together, but you could try blacklisting
<senorpedro> kde4.2
<david_> how would i do that
<mefisto__> david_: if you're not using the other one at all
<senorpedro> kopete 0.60.3
<White_Pelican> did anyone see my last question? I got no response
<jimmy51_home> what would cause glx to seg fault after rebooting when it had been working fine for months?
<david_edmundson> senorpedro: you sure youre on 4.2? my kopete version is 0.7
<senorpedro> it seems kubuntu8.10 has kde4.1.3 installed....
<david_edmundson> ah
<senorpedro> no, i think its 4.1.
<jimmy51_home> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<david_edmundson> yeah, you're on 4.1.3 I'm sure there used to be notifications there (btw, you can also reach it at systemsettings->notifications then selecting kopete from the drop down)
<senorpedro> but that sound and that popups are extreme annoying
<mefisto__> david_: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<david_edmundson> yeah, I've disabled almost all sounds
<david_edmundson> I don't want my computer beeping at me.
<senorpedro> thats a good idea
<etfb> What can I do in Kubuntu 8.10 to reduce battery usage?  My brand new laptop seems to have a life of 40 minutes on a full charge...
<david_> okay, did that
<senorpedro> i disable all sounds
<senorpedro> how can i disable all sounds with one click? in 3.5 that was possible
<mefisto__> david_: ok, at the end of that file (on a new line on it's own) put this in: blacklist snd_hda_intel
<White_Pelican> NM I figured it out myself
<david_edmundson> anyhoo, if you know what you're doing - you might want to try KDE4.2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 see here
<maco> senorpedro: you could map a shortcut in khotkeys to mute all...
<mefisto__> david_: then ctrl-X to quit. it will ask if you want to save the changes
<david_edmundson> or under system settings -> notifications-> player 'no sounds' that way your other audio stuff'll work still
<senorpedro> maco: i dont want no shortcut, i want them muted forever
<senorpedro> ok thx david_edmundson
<mefisto__> david_: once you've made that change and saved it, the next reboot will ignore that card and not load the module
<david_> okay, thank you, i'm going to reboot now
 * maco smacks kmail
<maco> stupid thing keeps scrolling down to the bottom of the message list *all by itself*
<maco> i want to see the top of the list
<giz> How do you use nepomuk?
<etfb> Wow!  Adept in KDE4.2 is even stupider and less usable than it was in KDE4.1!  I never would have thought it possible!
<maco> how do i tell kde to pick a browser and stick with it?
<etfb> maco: Which version?
<maco> 4.2
<pablopablovski> abloPablovski
<etfb> maco: System Settings | Default Applications
<maco> links from pidgin open in epiphany (???), links from kmail open in konq, and other links open in firefox
<beachsurfin> as mentioned previously, this is what my /sbin/iptables looks like in vim and cat
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/HANmPaabe
<beachsurfin> anyone know what the problem may be?
<etfb> maco: In the Web Browser section (choose that from the list on the side) tell it to open links in firefox (or whatever) instead of konq.
<giz> bye ya'll
<maco> etfb: will that make pidgin stop using epiphany too?
<maco> etfb: nevermind
<maco> pidgin apparently has a browser setting of its own. in gnome it opens in firefox. in kde, pidgin decided to use "sensible-browser" (which i guess means epiphany)
<mefisto__> try symlinking "sensible-browser" to firefox. that might be a simple fix
<maco> i just changed it to say firefox, but i dont know why pidgin does different things based on if im using kde or gnome
<neothecat> can anyone recommend any good podcatching software that works well with OPML (and NOT amarok)?
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<Szadek> hello , is there bespin style debs updated for kubuntu ???
<jcyv> hi
<jcyv> hi
<jcyv> dicovering 8.10
<jcyv> network manager is 50 % of CPU
<fw1> is there kdevelop for 4.2?
<ogre> im trying to set colors on  <system settings <appearance and trying to match them up. there seems to be a fade in color from below window decoration how do i fix this? intrepid kde4 btw
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<david_edmundson> ogre: uner window decorations select ozone
<david_edmundson> ogre: there was a disagreement between the oxygen team and another guy about having a fade in, the compromise was to make another decoration set which allowed turning it off
<maco> oh is *that* what the difference is?
<astromme> fw1: KDevelop4 (KDE4 kdevelop) is still under development
<maco> i couldnt see any difference in the screenshots
<gabrieltux> Holaa
<ogre> david_edmundson:  beautiful, thank you. its my second day on kde4 and im trying to set my colors so far im looking pretty good. i think im going to submit to kde-look when im done
<gabrieltux> Hi
<david_edmundson> ogre: awesome. I'll be sure to have a look :-)
<fw1> oh java apps don't have qt bindings, just gnome?
<AlanasAnikonis> i think i've seen java -qt libs
<david_edmundson> aye, apt-cache search java qt brings up results
<fw1> netbeans looks very ugly
<david_edmundson> though a lot have qt3 in the name
<senorpedro> !mp2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2
<senorpedro> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mefisto__> libqt3-java ?
<david_edmundson> I imagine that's for developing QT apps in java, it won't magically transofrm everything
<senorpedro> where can i get kubuntu 8.04?
<mefisto__> kubuntu.org ?
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
<tomdavidson> hello, having troubles with upgradeing 8.10 to kde 4.2. I followed the directions from the kubuntu.org news article and have posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6653398#post6653398 not meaning to cross post, but i should have been looking here first.
<velroij> #kubuntu-devel
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: so the problem is packages are kept back?
<Frederick> folks Ive installed a karamba applet but it does not inform my pc temperature do I need to install any package so it works??
<tomdavidson> mefisto__:  sorry, wasnt very clear, the problem is now window decorations and im wondering how to verify the upgrade?
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: in konqueror, help > about KDE
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: I had gwenview held back but not all those others. I removed gwenview, then installed it again. seemed to work
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: ok, kde 4.2 thanks. ok, will try the gwenview
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: any ideas about the window decorations?
<kilani> i need help with a distribution upgrade
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: just guessing, but I would probably log out of kde, log in terminal, try removing those packages, then manually install them again. then log in to kde and see if it's any better. but again, that's just what my instinct tells me
 * Sp0tKubuntu-NA is away: Borte for øjeblikket
 * Sp0tKubuntu is back.
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: ok, will give it a go, thanks
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: let me know if that works
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: will do, thanks for the suggestions
<Frederick> folks Ive installed a karamba applet but it does not inform my pc temperature do I need to install any package so it works??
<axel> hola
<dewman> lotta people here...but no ones talking... must be sleeping.... =)
<tomdavidson> I can try to help, what is up?
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: had to remove quanta.... loging in, and now i could visually see the differnce from 4.1, but still no window decorations
<Sp0tKubuntu> Where do i put my auth for "Konversation", F8? And then Auto ident?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Carefree> what's a good tool for linux to defragment my NTFS vista partition?
<Carefree> i'm using a live CD so that none of the windows files are in use for more effective defragmentation
<mefisto__> Carefree: why not use windows to do it? I don't think linux tools are the way to go, if they exist at all
<Carefree> it move files out of the end of the drive
<Carefree> it won't move them
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: run upgrade again and it caught libkdecorations4 and system-config-printer-kde, not out have the window boarders and what not. im fixed up. thanks.
<mefisto__> tomdavidson: good news. was that done when logged in to kde? just trying to work out whether it makes a difference if kde is running or not
<jirik> Hi, I would like to report bug. Maybe it is not bug, but it is very annoying. I have HP 6720s with Intel Dual core processor, 3 GB Ram and integrated Intel 965 graphic card. Alongside I expect perfect 3D effects. But there are two problems. The first:
<jirik> 1) When I maximalize the window via click in the system tray and the "maximalize" effect will open it, the window is maximalized, for a tiny part of second it is all white and after that is displayed its content. Disgusting ...
<Sp0tKubuntu> Where do i put my auth for "Konversation", F8? And then Auto ident?
<tomdavidson> mefisto__: i stoped kdm will i was working on it and then restarted after the packages were reinstalled. when i still lacked the decorations, i upgraded via apt-get again and restarted kdm. does that answear your question?
<cbwcjw> jirik: http://bugs.kde.org
<jirik> 2) By right-clicking on windows decoration, system tray etc. is displayed list of available actions as "Task manager options" or "Configure windows behaviour". This menu is displayed sometimes correctly, but sometimes after very tiny black-color-weird-something instead of menu.
<cbwcjw> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: i would like to try and help, but other than useing konversation myself, i do not have a clue what you are trying to accomplish. canyou give more info?
<jirik> cbwcjw: I see, but I would like to know, whether it is general problem KDE 4.2, or I have only integrated graphic card and this is the problem.
<cbwcjw> jirik: If it is an ubuntu-related bug, do the 2nd one. Your problem seems like it should be on kde.org
<cbwcjw> jirik: Probably the drivers, but im not sure.
<jirik> cbwcjw: Drivers for Intel graphic card are not installed by user, but are in linux-core (?)
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Do you know auth on quakenet?
<Fieldy> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: i c now. no, i have never done anything with quakenet. sorry
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson:  So you dont where to fill out the infos i have for using it?
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Maybe there is no "Auth" section in "Konversation"
<Sp0tKubuntu> Anyone inhere knows if there is a "Auth" function like used on Quakenet in "Konversation"? Plz PM me
<adben> hi everyone... i wanna ask you ... how can i do a deep clean of the kde user , not just "rm -R ~/.kde" , 'cuz kbuildsycoca4 crashes and didn't let me in, but other user does..
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: i know there is auth for irc. what is quakenet?
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Quakenet is a server for IRC like "Ubuntu IRC"
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: But do you know where i fill out the "Auth" part in konversation?
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: I have the infos from quakenet, i just wonder where to put then, thet have to be loader every time i connect to give me the right ident
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: thats what i was thinking.... i was mistaken with my prev statment of auth in konversation. i am using kopete. auth settings of user/passwd are onthe basic tab of the account set up.
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Ahh, that ok! :-) I need to find it in Konversation
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: installin konversation right now...
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Cool, thanks alot, cant find it, or im not sure its the right thing i have found, F8 idendities, and then auto ident
<Sp0tKubuntu> But dosent seem to work
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: BRB, have to test
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Dosent seems to work in there
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: what about the service and password fields in the identity set up dialog?
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: I have tryed, but im not sure how to fill em ind
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: or when i go to add server, i am promted to enter a password (but no username, quakenet reserves nicknames right? so maybe that is the username)
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: with out an quakenet account im leaning on the password when the server is added
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: BRB. trying again
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Trying again! BRB
<tbr281> noticed something on 4.2
<tbr281> when installing a new app it doest show up in the K menu
#kubuntu 2009-02-01
<s0101> #ubuntu
<nashk> Hi, is there some guide on how to upgrade kde from 4.1 to 4.2?
<nashk> googling ain't helping.
<mefisto__> tbr281: right-click kmenu icon, go into the menu editor, and click the save button
<mefisto__> nashk: kubuntu.org has instructions. see the topic in here
<nashk> mefisto_ Thanks. Wow, digikam won't install it's saying.
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Seems that i just have to type the line in the server window! :-D
<nashk> "Digikam will not install alongside these packages due to conflicting library versions.
<nashk> "
<artur_> Why when I try to open the Skim, nothing happens?  I really need to use this program
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: testing again, BRB
<enig> Dows anyone knows what can cause permanent frame skipping and slowdowns in movie playback?
<enig> using Kaffeine and Dragon player, both with the same problem
<Heliodor> Hello there. Is it not possible to sort installed apps only in Adept??
<Heliodor> I have nothing under "View"
<Heliodor> No one?
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: Dosent want to work, i have tryed under advanced, Inleding shellcommand, but there was response, but error
<Sp0tKubuntu> tomdavidson: But thanks for trying to help! Im so tired now, my brain is cooked, so i have to sleep! Thanks again! I will look futher into it when im more up-to-date
<tomdavidson> Sp0tKubuntu: sorry i wasnt much help
<mefisto__> Heliodor: in the search window, those 3 icons determine what is in the list. turn off (so the icons are dimmed) all but the middle one
<yukping> hello
<mefisto__> Heliodor: the icons where it says State:
<d_mitry> how can i get amarok 2 in kubuntu 8.10?
<Heliodor> Umm.. i dont have those icons.. :-(
<mefisto__> Heliodor: ok, maybe that's just kde 4.2   what do you have installed?
<Danu> Mr. d_mitry adding a repository
<Heliodor> mefisto__: KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> d_mitry: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<d_mitry> Danu: nah, should've installed amarok-kde4.
<d_mitry> JontheEchidna: thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yw
<d_mitry> Danu: well, yeah, but i meant after that. :P
<Danu> right
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Re-install does not help
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Probably KDE 4.2 problem
<mefisto__> Heliodor: this is what mine looks like in kde 4.2  http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptpj1.png
<cxo> whats the control center thing called now?
<JontheEchidna> systemsettings
<cxo> thanks
<cxo> they dropped the k, very naughty
<Heliodor> mefisto__: What the!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Mine says "browse" instead of "search" and i have none of the alternatives
<Heliodor> mefisto__: What version is your adept?
<JontheEchidna> Heliodor: you probably launched Adept Installer
<JontheEchidna> Go to KMenu -> System -> Adept Package Manager
<Heliodor> JontheEchidna: I dont have that in the menu
<mefisto__> Heliodor: in help, about adept, mine says Version 3.0 Beta 4 (Sheldon)
<JontheEchidna> Heliodor: then just press alt + f2 and type adept
<Heliodor> JontheEchidna: How do i get it into the menu?
<JontheEchidna> are you using kickoff or the classic menu?
 * JontheEchidna recalls that the description comes first in kickoff
<Heliodor> Ah...
<Heliodor> I just added one manually
<Heliodor> works
<Heliodor> Thanks for all the help
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<Heliodor> To bad i cant sort installed apps in adept-installer though
<mefisto__> is kickoff the name of the alt-F2 app?
<adben> hello, what is the full, deep and safest way to erase all the user settings of kde, not just rm -rfv ~/.kde
<adben> ?
<Heliodor> kickoff is the menu i think
<JontheEchidna> mefisto__: nope, alt + f2 is krunner
<Heliodor> my krunner crashed 3 times today
<Heliodor> And hang 2 times
<renato> Hello everyone, does anyone know how can i make the open programs tabs show only in the desktop where they've been opened, and not on every desktop; this used to be a check box in kde3.x, can't find it in Kde4; thanks in advance
<mefisto__> Heliodor: I'm using lancelot (from the widgets list)
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Does it also have keyboard shortcuts?
<mefisto__> Heliodor: shortcuts for the apps in the menu?
<JontheEchidna> renato: right click on an empty space in the task manager and select Task Manager Settings
<Heliodor> mefisto__: No, for launching the menu.
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Like krunner
<renato> awesome, thanks @ JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<mefisto__> Heliodor: it does, but it didn't work for me. but I found somewhere else to set it as alt+F1 (can't remember where)
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Yes, i just noticed that it didnt work :)
<nashk> Hi, trying to update my kernel to 2.6.27-11. Whenever I do that, It stays on -9. Uname keeps returning 2.6.27-9-generic
<renato> Krunner's awesome; I'm particulary fond of the calculator
<mefisto__> Heliodor: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts. KDE component: lancelot
<renato> the unit converter falls a bit short, but a nice feature nonetheless
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Aah! Thanks!!
<mefisto__> krunner is pretty much the old kde3 one plus katapult functions
<Heliodor> mefisto__: yes, quite limited. lancelot seem much more mature
<renato> it's interesting though, that if you issue a command preceded by sudo, nothing will happen because it doesn't prompt for your root password (it'd be a nice feature to add, although you're probably better off opening a terminal and that's it)
<JontheEchidna> renato: kdesudo should really be used for GUI apps, and it has a gui password dialog
<mefisto__> Heliodor: oh no I mean krunner (the alt+F2 one not the menu) has absorbed a lot of katapult's functions
<renato> no wonder, heheh
<renato> I used to try with kdesu and nothing happened
<renato> I see my mistake
<Heliodor> mefisto__: Yes, i noticed, but i like lancelot better as a launcher
 * mefisto__ notices lancelot's search does what krunner does, that is, finds apps, as well as bookmarks, calc functions etc. 
<JontheEchidna> mefisto__: that's because lancelot uses krunner :)
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: that's what I assumed. same behaviour
<Heliodor> JontheEchidna: It does? But my krunner is dead.
<JontheEchidna> well, it uses the same runners that krunner does
<JontheEchidna> same backend, different way of displaying it
<Heliodor> Ah, then krunner frontend is very unstable
<Sp0tKubuntu> I need a bot for my irc-channel on Quakenet, therefore i need some nice happy people to join an stay until the bot arrives on the channel! You have to idle for some time, but when you see Q on the channel, then you have accomplished to help me build my own channel! The channels name is #Spotten, and the server to connect is irc.quakenet.org port 6667! Thanks!! Have any questions, PM me!
<Heliodor> I dont like spammers.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Who is spamming?
<Heliodor> You.
<Heliodor> It has nothing to do with kubuntu.
<Sp0tKubuntu> You dont know what spam is then
<Sp0tKubuntu> So?
<Heliodor> You are not keeping to the topic.
<Heliodor> Then = spam
<Sp0tKubuntu> I ask for help, is that a problem?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I cant see anything about is not allowed to ask other questions than kubuntu, sorry
<Heliodor> You could ask in #ubuntu-social instead, it would be more fitting.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im new in the place, sorry
<Sp0tKubuntu> Didtn knew there was a chan for that :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> But thanks, that was actually helpfull :-)
<carpii_> anyone using kamil with multiple identites, and had 'unknown transport protocol' error? Its driving me insane because I cant send mail from one identity.
<carpii_> kmail
<Sp0tKubuntu> Delete it
<Sp0tKubuntu> I had same problem today, over and over, then i use Thunderbird, and it just works
<Sp0tKubuntu> Try that and then tell me if it helps
<Sp0tKubuntu> carpii
<Heliodor> Sp0tKubuntu: No problem, help is what this channel is made for ;)
<elkbuntu> Sp0tKubuntu, please stop that spiel. i dont want to see it again, ever.
<Sp0tKubuntu> elkbuntu: Didnt understand?? Spiel?
<elkbuntu> Sp0tKubuntu, your advertisement
<Sp0tKubuntu> el'
<elkbuntu> the unsolicited one.
<Sp0tKubuntu> elkbuntu: I have said sorry!
<Heliodor> the evil one. ;)
<Heliodor> Sorry, couldnt resist
<Sp0tKubuntu> Afraid of compation?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Loosing users to bettet networks/chans? People use the chans thay like, so i dont se the problem
<Heliodor> Sp0tKubuntu: Please, just follow the rules.
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i know, IRC is for peope with needs to feel thay have power! :-P
<rindolphus> that's just asking for trouble though Sp0tKubuntu
<Heliodor> Yeah.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I will, just telling what i think about it, rules for that to??
<Heliodor> I see a kick or ban comin someones way very soon.
<p_quarles> please, sooner rather than later, kick him
<Sp0tKubuntu> Please relax, what have i done?
<p_quarles> this is way off-topic, and shouldn't continue after the multiple polite requests
<Heliodor> the lynch mob is getting thirsty ;)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have i violated the rules sevoral times?
<rindolphus> they are not officers who'll get a warrant first and then read you your rights, they are just gonna kick your butt out
<Heliodor> Everyone should stop feeding the troll i think...
<Sp0tKubuntu> The power sick people with reallife problems!
<p_quarles> Heliodor: +1
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i will just go install windows then :-D
<Heliodor> You do that.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have someone thought about im maybe new in here? Give people a chance! Or is the chance that im not banned for the advertisement?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Really dont understand peoples attitude on IRC
<Heliodor> Sp0tKubuntu: rtfm.
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: you continue to be off-topic; this is a support channel, not a chat chanel; you're best bet is to be silent from here on
<Sp0tKubuntu> z
<Sp0tKubuntu> <- Mute! Happy now?
<Heliodor> stfu
<rindolphus> second that motion
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well, now i have a KUBUNTU related question! Why is the battery indicator so lousy in Kubuntu?
<Heliodor> Lousy?
<Sp0tKubuntu> It dosent seem to work at all sometimes
<Heliodor> Sp0tKubuntu: checked the bug reports?
<fix_> how to install flash player on ubuntu7.04
<Heliodor> fix_: Ask in #ubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> downloads install-flash-player
<Sp0tKubuntu> From packetmanager pherhaps
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then you ask a kubuntu related question, and nothing happens! But when you NOT ask kubuntu related questions, then happens alot! :-D
<Heliodor> Everyone has the right to be lazy :-P
<Heliodor> And this is kubuntu channel, not ubuntu.
<adben> hi, somebody could helpme with this? http://pastebin.com/m6e4c3363
<Heliodor> Also, i dont know much about 7.0.4
<Sp0tKubuntu> Advertising!
<Heliodor> adben: Itś a crash?
<beachsurfin> can someone please help me get flash to work in konqueror?
<adben> Heliodor: yeah... it dont let me login kde
<adben> more info http://pastebin.com/m1bb637d
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Download flash with you packetmanager
<Heliodor> beachsurfin: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: i'm guessing you meant package manager
<beachsurfin> Helio i need it for konqueror
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: konqueror-nsplugins and flashplugin-nonfree are already installed
<adben> it happens in kde 4.2 (kubuntu)i do everything , rm -rfv .kde , reinstall 4.1 , but creating another user and login with this works, so, i need something like a zero conf user
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Hmm, it didnt work for me eighter, then i installed Firefox, then i works
<adben> not just "rm -rfv .kde",
<beachsurfin> i've already scanned for plugins, and it supposedly recognizes libflashplayer.so
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: i have firefox
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Dosent work there eighter?
<beachsurfin> i've been using it but am considering a switch to konqueror if i can squash these tiny problems
<adben> some ideas?
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: it works just fine there
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Same problem i had, think its a Konquer problem
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: I just use FIrefox, then i works :-)
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: i think it's a flash problem
<beachsurfin> grr, i don't like flash
<beachsurfin> i want to use konq :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Maybe som conflicts
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: Like some pages in IE not can be shown in Firefox in Windows platform
<Sp0tKubuntu> But thats another issue, Windows! *LOL*
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: Konqueror has long had trouble with the Flash plugin; the newest version in 4.2 final made a pretty big stride forward, though
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: if you're comfortable running the latest from a PPA, I'd recommend you do that
<beachsurfin> p_quarles: i'm using 4.2 :P
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: well, it also depends on your video card; do you mean you haven't got it working at all?
<beachsurfin> not on konqueror
<beachsurfin> it works on firefox
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: right, but "not working" can mean a lot of things, actually
<p_quarles> does it not load, or is just crashy?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Kmail and Konquer s0x
<ubuntu_> Boa noite!
<ubuntu_> alguem portugues por aqui???
<p_quarles> !br | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_> #ubunto-pt
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: At me, in konquer, the pages was extremely tight, i couldnt see the page proberly
<beachsurfin> i can right click on a video in youtube and there's a flash menu... but the video isn't playing
<beachsurfin> no sound
<ubuntu_> [#portugal]
<beachsurfin> ..either
<Sp0tKubuntu> Like all the problems i had in KMail, thay are not present in Thinderbird
<Sp0tKubuntu> u*
<p_quarles> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-pt
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: please stop trolling; that is neither on-topic nor helpful
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin:  same in FF?
<beachsurfin> Sp0tKubuntu: no, works fine in ff
<Sp0tKubuntu> p_quarles: trolling means?
<beachsurfin> in vimeo, i don't even get a flash menu when i right click where the video is supposed to be
<Sp0tKubuntu> beachsurfin: ok, strange, seem like problems between konquer and flash
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: what video card? what sound device?
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: my konquerer (in kde 4.2) settings > plugins > plugins tab is using /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so  and it works fine
<beachsurfin> p_quarles: what's the command for this?... i forget..
<beachsurfin> the graphics card is nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 64mb ...
<beachsurfin> but i forget the command to get this info
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: well, there's lspci or lshw, but you can also go into systemsettings and retrieve the info there
<beachsurfin> 512mbram, VIA 82xx Audio
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: that has the added bonus of informing you whether or not you're currently using pulseaudio
<Sp0tKubuntu> p_quarles: Hallo? What does trolling means? Itś a little hard to now what i did wrong when you dont answer me! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh! Smart :-)
<p_quarles> there you go
<beachsurfin> don't feed the troll!!! :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<Sp0tKubuntu> im new, give me a break :-)
<rindolphus> you said that already
<rindolphus> break's over
<Sp0tKubuntu> rindolphus: Do you want me to leave? Or give me a chance for learning the rules?
<n_> i need help installing flash palyer for konquerer :) i donwloaded *.deb and execued it getting: ./install_flash_player_10_linux.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<beachsurfin> n_ welcome to the club
<Dr_willis> file could be currupted..
<Dr_willis> and you DONT run .debs
<Dr_willis> :)
<p_quarles> n_: sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: do you have firefox installed?
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just say the magic word and i will leave, actually, i tried to help him with his problem with konquer, but sorry for "trolling" = hearding your feeling! CHRIST!
<n_> ok i try
<Dr_willis> the kubuntu-restricted-extras package - installs   flash and more.. You really could try that first
<beachsurfin> Dr_willis: i already have that
<beachsurfin> (if you were talking to me)
<p_quarles> beachsurfin: yeah, you definitely have flash installed, it's just not working
<Dr_willis> Then you shoud have flash installed.
<n_> ok flashplayer is still not working ... any ideas?
<Dr_willis> depends on how its not working
<Dr_willis> Its getting sad that flash is still a top 10 problem in linux ;()
<n_> when i go on youtube just nothing apears :)
<Dr_willis> in what browser?
<n_> konquerer
<n_> as i told befor
<Dr_willis> Try firefox
<n_> no firefox sucks :(
<beachsurfin> amen to that home-fry!
<n_> i want it to run at konquerer
<Dr_willis> guess ya dont trouble shoot the problem then.. good luck
<p_quarles> then Opera :)
<mefisto__> in konqueror settings, plugins, plugins tab, is any .so plugin listed?
<Dr_willis> Ive had flash work in Firefox and Opera and not konqueror on some sites.
<n_> mefistoi'll look mom
<Dr_willis> then on one weird site.. Opera worked but not the other 2
<mefisto__> mom?
<beachsurfin> argh, the memory leaks from firefox..it runs at a constant 64mb typically as opposed to the 30mb w/ konq
<p_quarles> Dr_willis: the current version has been a huge improvement on my system, though; I can finally use Konqueror for just about everything
<Dr_willis> p_quarles,  thats good to hear. But im sticking with firefox for the foreseeable future.
<Dr_willis> Opera is getting on my nerves lately :)
<n_> mefisto there's "netscape plugins" thats what u want? i dont see anything with "flash"
<mefisto__> n_: you don't have firefox installed though
<p_quarles> n_: there should be a button that says "search for plugins" or something
<n_> yeah there is.
<n_> i have firefox installed atm
<mefisto__> my konqueror is using /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so  and it works fine
<mefisto__> is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins in the list of folders above that?
<n_> ok nice i just had to "scan for plugin again
<n_> :)
<ncfi1013> i have been trying to install ies4 linux so i can use ie through wine so i can do my taxes but having no luck. can you help me?
<fix_> kubuntu 7.04 how to install flash player?
<p_quarles> fix_: kubuntu 7.04 is out of date and no longer supported
<beachsurfin> hmm... i'll install konqueror-plugin-gnash and see where this goes
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: what part of it doesn't work?
<n_> how can i start konquerer with the shell?
<p_quarles> konqueror --profile webbrowsing
<p_quarles> or whichever profile you like
<n_> ah nice :)
<n_> thx
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: the part where i'm told to install the current wine software, which i do through the terminal, and then i'm told that i can't install ies4linux because i don't have the current version of wine, which i also updated through synaptic pkg mgr.
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: yes, I noticed that too, but that's because the script itself is quite old (one of the options is to install MSIE 7 Beta), but that doesn't abort the install
<Dr_willis> install the winehq version of wine. perhaps - the one in the normal repos is too old.
<p_quarles> Dr_willis: no it's not
<Dr_willis> Scrit cant handle the newer versions? :)
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: try running the script via the command line: ./ies4linux --no-gui
<p_quarles> Dr_willis: correct; the script is way older than the current version of Wine in intrepid
<mefisto__> just curious, how does IE relate to "doing taxes"?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: a popular US online tax service uses ActiveX controls, unfortunately
<ncfi1013> is there something i'm not doing right because i am getting "no such file or directory"
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: well, you have to cd into the directory first
<mefisto__> p_quarles: isn't that dangerously insecure, esp considering the sensitive nature of the information?
 * Dr_willis would think so
<p_quarles> if they get their site compromised, sure, but then that's true of any senstive site
<ncfi1013> i have the user agent switcher installed. can some one tell me how to use that
<p_quarles> ActiveX is dangerous for untrusted sites, not simply "dangerous all the time under all circumstances"
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: that won't work for your purposes
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: ok i type this: cd ./ies4linux --no-gui?
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: no, you have to be in the correct directory
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: where did you unpack the file?
<ncfi1013> my home folder
<Dr_willis> look and see what dirs/files it made. :)
<jimmy51_home> hello, any time i use a combination of the kernel + nvidia drivers other than 2.6.27-7-generic and  177.80 I get glx seg faults and a flickering screen.  what's up with that?
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: so try cd ~/ies4linux-2.99.0.1 and then run the command I gave you earlier
<ncfi1013> i'm not as experienced as you guys. i'm going to need step by step instructions
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: that's what I'm doing
<ncfi1013> ok thanks. i have the .tgz file in my home folder. the file with that little box with the letters tgz on it.
<Dr_willis> ncfi1013,  you DID uncompress the archive?
<TweakedEh> Hey, I just bought a Philips PC controller. I can't seem to find any linux drivers for it. Any Ideas?
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: tar -zxf iess4linux-latest.tar.gz
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: then type: cd ies4linux-2.99.0.1
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: and then ./ies4linux --no-gui
<rindolphus> what is KDE programmed on?
<p_quarles> oops, an extra s in the 1st command I gave you; I trust you can correct that
<p_quarles> rindolphus: C++ and Qt
<rindolphus> thanks p_quarles
<ncfi1013> i don't know what i'm doing wrong because i still am getting no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> Time to learn shell basics?
<Dr_willis>  use 'ls' and see what dirs are there?
<p_quarles> !paste | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: type the command that Dr_willis gave you, and post the results in the service ubottu mentions
 * Dr_willis thinks  the *buntu disrtos should have some links/bookmarks to shell basics and other 'tutorials' :)  
<Dr_willis> and open them up.. so people can read them .. as ubuntu installs..
<Dr_willis> heh
<n_> i have some questions to pidgin: how can i disable new msg to autopopup?
<n_> btw is there a shortcut to open konqueror? :)
<p_quarles> n_: ask in #ubuntu; pidgin isn't part of kubuntu
<p_quarles> and you can make shortcuts wherever you like; not sure I understand the question
<n_> i just want to know if tehre is any default shortcut
<ncfi1013> i went to pastebin and did that now the next page is 'index of file'. what do i do now?
<p_quarles> give us the link, ncfi1013
<p_quarles> n_: no, but you can put one on the panel, on the desktop, in a folder, anywhere you like
<ncfi1013> is this what you are talking about?: file:///var/tmp/kdecache-ncfi1013/krun/14067.0.
<p_quarles> no...
<p_quarles> you need to paste the output of the ls command to the web site that ubotto gave you
<n_> p_quarles indeed sry i was thinking about shortkey :)
<p_quarles> n_: well, krunner will pill it up pretty quickly
<n_> krunner?
<p_quarles> n_: alt-F2
<mefisto__> maybe ncfi1013 installing pastebinit will simplify things?
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: it didn't give a website link, it just went to index of file:///
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: that doesn't make any sense
<n_> q_puarles but nothing like "ctrl-k" ? i got katapult to launch apps but i stell need to type the beginings..
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: it's simple: you go to the website that ubottu gave you, paste the output of the command, hit "send" and give us the link to the page that comes up afterwards
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cd ~ && ls | pastebinit
<p_quarles> n_: afaik, there's not a way to do that with kwin itself; additional hotkeys type programs could probably rig that up, though
<mefisto__> then give us the last line that starts with http://pastebin.com/ followed by some text/numbers
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112317/
<etfb> Does anyone know why Konversation always starts up minimized?  I have the checkbox (Settings | Configure Konversation | Behaviour | General | Hide window on startup) unchecked, so it shouldn't.
<ncfi1013> sorry for the trouble and sorry it took so long
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: no, we need the output from the command "ls"
<ncfi1013> oh
<etfb> Also, in KDE 4.1 and 4.2, on my laptop, I can't edit the power usage policy.  The dialog doesn't open when I right-click the battery icon and select Restore.  Anyone else getting that?
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: ok, i hope this is the right one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112318/
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: type the following: cd ~ && ls -la
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: then put the *whole thing* including the command prompts before and after command, into pastebin
<etfb> Damn.  All the bug reports about Konversation say that they want it to start minimized and it doesn't.  Looks like they don't believe in regression testing their new features...
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: here is the whole thing. i just put the whole thing even stuff that has nothing to do with what we are doing. what you are wanting to know is on lines 90-93. so heres the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112321/
<nashk> Hi I just upgraded to kde 4
<nashk> 4.2
<nashk> my plasmoids are not working
<nashk> anyway to remove them?
<nashk> I tried deleteing .kde, but they keep comig back as zombies
<mefisto__> ncfi1013: hey Chopper!
<ncfi1013> mefisto: yeah great movie
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: okay, now type: cd ies4linux-2.99.0.1
<n_> p_quarles op np thx so far
<ncfi1013> ok i believe i'm inside it if i see the dollar sign
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: now run "ls -l" in that directory and pastebin the results
<ncfi1013> ok p_quaries heres that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112325/
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: okay, now run the script by typing: "ies4linux --no-gui"
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: and go ahead and paste the output of that, as well
<mefisto__> shouldn't that be ./ies4linux ?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: yes :|
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: ./ies4linux --no-gui
<n_> hi, is there a way to add new search engines to konqueror?
<ncfi1013> ok p_quaries here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112327/
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: looks like the install was successful; the launcher should be in ~/Desktop now
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112328/
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: well, yeah, ~/Desktop is a location, not a command
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: here's a command: dolphin ~/Desktop
<p_quarles> the launcher should be in that folder, and clicking on it will run it
<Guest70564> h
<mefisto__> n_: yes. in konqueror settings, web shortcuts there should be a list of them you can enable, or add your own
<ncfi1013> p_quaries: only 2 folders and no launcher
<n_> mefisto__ what info is needed to add a own?
<ncfi1013> p_quaries maybe in the home folder itself
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: okay, let's try another way: type: cd ~/.ies4linux/bin
<mefisto__> n_: take the url from a web search and replace the search term with \{@}
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: and then type: ./ie6
<carpii_> anyone using kamil with multiple identites, and had 'unknown transport protocol' error? Its driving me insane because I cant send mail from one identity.
<asobi> is there a way for amarok to determine total play time of the entire collection without having to drag the entire collection into playlist?
<ncfi1013> p_quaries no such file or directory
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: okay, then I guess the script failed; try #wine
<mefisto__> n_: eg in google searching for "foo" the url will be something like http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=foo
<mefisto__> n_: so you would use  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=\{@}
<ncfi1013> p_quaries should i get of this folder: ~/ies4linux-2.99.0.1?
<ncfi1013> then type cd ~/.ies4linux/bin?
<Guest70564> Disculpen........alguien habla español???............necesito cierta orientación, ya que estoy cambiandome de la porqueria de windows a Ubuntu.......y algunas cosas no entiendo.....si alguien puede ayudarme
<p_quarles> ncfi1013: no, the command I gave you used an absolute path
<p_quarles> !es | Guest70564
<ubottu> Guest70564: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n_> mefisto__ i think i understood already- i'm actualy testing :)
<n_> thx
<Guest70564> thanks bye
<n_> ok workes nice thx :)
<rindolphus> is it okay to answer in another language if anyone asks, like the guy that just left, or do you absolutely have to redirect them to their official channel?
<p_quarles> rindolphus: it gets really messy really fast if we have multiple languages conversing at the same time
<faydriss> si` .... i mean oui`
<mefisto__> rindolphus: you could answer privately I suppose
<p_quarles> yeah, that's true; there's always /query /msg
<rindolphus> I guess so, p_quarles & mefisto__ , just wondering
<rindolphus> interesting!
<jebus_> hola
<rindolphus> query by sample :P
<ncfi1013> p_quaries, when you told me to go over the wine channel: [01-31-2009 9:17 pm] [Error] #wine: No such nick/channel.
<rindolphus> try #winehq
<p_quarles> well, #wine actually redirects to #winehq, so I'm guessing someone entered a command incorrectly
<rindolphus> p_quarles: yeah, but I get an "invite only channel" message when trying to connect to #wine ; hence the #winehq
<rindolphus> who knows
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i record sound from my microphone?
<rindolphus> Rioting_pacifist: I recommend audacity
<n_> is there a shortkey for "last" and for "nextpage" in konqueror?
<Rioting_pacifist> thx
<rindolphus> sudo apt-get install audacity
<rindolphus> your welcome
<unni> Hi. I have a problem when I tried to upgrade to KDE 4.2. I think I messed up some where.
<unni> As mentioned in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2, I added the PPA repository and gave sudo apt-get update.
<unni> When I give sudo apt-get upgrad, I get some dependency error.
<unni> It gives quite a few dependancy errors. I am pasting here the first few lines.
<unni> akonadi-kde: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is installed
<unni>                Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 is installed
<unni>   dolphin: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is installed
<unni>            Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 is installed
<unni>   kate: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is installed
<unni>         Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 is installed
<p_quarles> !paste | uni
<ubottu> uni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<unni>         Depends: libplasma3 but it is not installable
<unni> Sorry. Thanks. I will do that.
<unni> Hi. I have pasted the output when I try to run sudo apt-get upgrade (for installing KDE 4.2 from the PPA repository) here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112332/
<p_quarles> unni: did you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<unni> I think this problem might have occured because I haven't upgraded my Kubuntu 8.10 during the last one month. Now since I am trying to go directly to KDE 4.2, it may be giving th error.
<unni> No. Shall I try? I didn't want to do it since I was afraid I would mess up even further.
<p_quarles> unni: yes, do that
<unni> p_quarles: OK
<ahmos> hi , i get that when i try openning an mp3 file,any help please?
<walbert> ahmos: you get what?
<ahmos> sorry ,The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files
<ahmos> walbert !
<Sp0tKubuntu> Can someone tell me if there is a fix for the bug in battery indication in Kubuntu
<p_quarles> ahmos: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmos> i have reinstalled libxine and it is working now !!!!!!!!!!
<walbert> fantastic,  I was going to suggest making sure libxine-ffmpeg is installed
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: what bug do you mean? do you have a launchpad reference?
<Sp0tKubuntu> p_quarles: launchpad reference? Dont know what it is! The problem is that my batteryindicator is not working, almost! Sometimes, when im a little lucky, it works
<Digital_Pioneer> Is 4.2 available for Intrepid?
<Digital_Pioneer> *KDE 4.2 that is.
<Digital_Pioneer> I downloaded Jaunty alpha 3, but the nvidia driver and Xorg don't get along.
<n_> is it hard to share a folder for windows on linux? (the other way around works)
<Digital_Pioneer> nv doesn't support my card at all, and nouveau didn't work either.
<Digital_Pioneer> Vesa can't do any better than 800x600 which sucks, so I can't use X, and I can't downgrade the Xserver.
<Sp0tKubuntu> p_quarles: Dosent think i have a launcpad reference, the was no crash, it just dont work, only 1% of all time, maybe
<Digital_Pioneer> (By any means I can detect)
<Digital_Pioneer> So I'm wondering if I could just use Intrepid with KDE 4.2 instead.
<PSiL0> does anyone find that dolphin in 4.2 still runs sluggish in directories with a large number of files
<PSiL0> ?
<Digital_Pioneer> n_: Not too bad.
<Digital_Pioneer> n_: Of course, windoze is stupid and if you're talking vista, it could be a nightmare; but it's not usually too hard.
<n_> Digital_Pioneer its vista indeed :D is there a tutorial? :)
<Digital_Pioneer> n_: Probably somewhere. Look for Samba.
<n_> ok thy
<Digital_Pioneer> n_: In dolphin, you should be able to type smb:/ in the address bar and find some stuff, maybe.
<Digital_Pioneer> n_: But beware, if vista realizes it's talking to Linux, it'll fight you for all its worth. Until then, it'll just refuse to cooperate one way or the other. :P
<n_> it works to access windows with my konqueror :) but i cant access linux folders.. that would be cool too ;)
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: well, if it's a bug, the developers need to know about it before anything else, so you should file a report at launchpad if someone else hasn't already
<n_> well ill search a solution these days :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> p_quarles: How and where do i do that? Something there is already in my system? A program i have to start and fillout a report, or?
<Guest12849> g
<sombra> h
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jimmy51_home> does KDE 4 favor nvidia or ati?
<PSiL0> dolphin, in 4.2, almost complete freezes with directories with a large amount of pics.. KDE bug reports state that the devs fixed this bug in 4.2
<Sefram__> Does anyone know how i would install Kubuntu 8.10 on nVidia nForce chipset?
<mefisto__> PSiL0: large amount of previews? does it happen if you turn off previews?
<Sefram__> when i install the 32 bit version network doesnt work. Any Ideas?
<adben> sefram:more info
<unni> p_quarles: About the KDE 4.2 installation dependency problem, I tried the command as you mentioned. It worked very well. I am in KDE 4.2 now. Thanks very much. You just saved me from a complete reinstallation.
<Sefram__> adben: i installed the 32 bit version of Kubuntu 8.10 and the network of the nVidia nForce chipset doesnt work. no errors on dmesg and Network Manager claims to work although network is unreachable
<PSiL0> mefisto_: I mistyped by problem, it is dolphin viewing files from list view
<PSiL0> ctrl-f2
<p_quarles> unni: glad it worked; btw, the -f option just means "fix"
<Sefram__> adben: it worked after an reboot from winXP in the installer as if the chipset was preconfigured from the windows driver.
<unni> p_quarles: Oh! I thought -f means force.
<unni> p_quarles: Thats why I hesitated to use it.
<p_quarles> unni: no, that's --force-yes, and you'd be correct to be hesitant about that one
<Sefram__> does anybody know if nvidia nforce MCP55 chipset is known to work with Kubuntu 8.10?
<unni> p_quarles: Bye for now :) Thanks again.
<dewman> is there any gui for python that I can install? I know the command line is there but I was looking for a good gui tool if possible
<PSiL0> p_quarles: from "man apt-get | grep fix-broken" -> -f, --fix-broken
<PSiL0> p_quarles: whoops, my bad... it was unni who was confused ;p
<jeremie> allo
<Sefram__> where would i find error logs for network?
<jeremie> can u tell me what is that program plz
<jeremie> hi??
<mefisto__> jeremie: what program?
<bizkit> :D
<orest> hi guys
<orest> i have a question, does exists any  program in the default package configuration of kubuntu that records sounds from the soundboard?
<mefisto__> orest: what do you mean by "default package configuration"? preinstalled?
<orest> i mean
<orest> the preinstalled
<orest> aniway, mefisto, do u know any program that does that for linux?
<mefisto__> orest: there are many. you can search in adept
<orest> what's adept?
<mefisto__> orest: what kind of recording are you doing?
<mefisto__> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<orest> recording from a mozilla firefox web browswe
<orest> (recording sound)
<mefisto__> orest: what is making the sound?
<orest> i think it's java
<orest> it's a streaming radio, but with an incorporated player
<orest> i nk built in java
<bizkit> hey is there a gmail friendly app?
<jeremie> kopete
<madraykin> I have a feeeling my harddrive is running incredibly slowly on linux. Could anyone possibly help me out to test and if it is fix it?
<bizkit> hey can i get some help with installing a webcam driver?
<bizkit> im trying to install the driver thats supposed to make my webcam work
<Dr_willis> bizkit,   we can try.. but no guarenttes with that stuff. :)
<mefisto__> orest: what you want to do really depends on your soundcard more than the program
<bizkit> ok
<Dr_willis> #1 - install build-essentials
<Dr_willis> !find build-essential
<ubottu> Found: build-essential
<bizkit> ill post the error i keep getting
<Dr_willis> :)
<bizkit> i know it may not work
<mefisto__> orest: you need soundcard inputs to capture the soundcard outputs, and record in an audio program (like audacity for example)
<bizkit> ive tired a hundred diffrent things, but at least im learning more about how linux works :D
<bizkit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112340/
<bizkit> ohh and here are the directions
<gizmobay> I'm using KDE 4.2. When I add a widget and go to config, it crashes plasma. Like comics, weather, file watcher. Am I missing something?
<gizmobay> I have an old video card GeForce 2
<bizkit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112342/
<gizmobay> Could that be the problem?
<bizkit> gizmobay, i dont think so, im using an gforce mx 440
<bizkit> and im not having any issues
<bizkit> any ideas to whats wrong?
<bizkit> btw, my cam used to work out of the box during 7.10.... why isnt it working now, ive been reading somthing about the programers behind the kernal not supporting logitech....
<gizmobay> hmm, same card I'm using mx400
<jeremie>  ...
<gizmobay> Wonder why mine crashes
<bizkit> gizmobay, did you enable the drivers?
<gizmobay> which drivers need to be enabled? Need to do this in the frontend?
<bizkit> gizmobay, the nvidia drivers
<jeremie> bye
<bizkit> you can do so by going to applications>system>hardware drivers
<asure> my apt-get can't update
<asure> ;o;
<bizkit> gizmobay, proprietary drivers are not supported out of the box.
<gizmobay> when i did the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 I booted up using default xorg.conf and then it came up with a message saying I needed to add the nvidia drivers so I did
<gizmobay> hmm, if I lock the widgets before I configure then it doesn't crash plasma
<nashk> I tried installing digikam in kde4, it took out my plasmoid packages. Any idea why this is happening?
<nashk> 4.2
<userx> try kde4.2
<userx> is even worst than 4.1
<Dr_willis> reinstall the plasmiod package?
<userx> kde4 is like vista
<userx> pure crap
<userx> i will install 8.04 again
<userx> run just fine
<gizmobay> nashk, the version of digikam in the repo doesn't work with KDE 4.2 and with the plasmoid packages
<gizmobay> nashk, you need to install the latest rev from the experimental packages
<nashk> gizmobay: thanks. Is there a package that does wor?
<gizmobay> yes, 0.10 beta
<nashk> oh ok. Should I add repo to adept? or I'll have to compile?
<gizmobay> you can add the repo
<gizmobay> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<nashk> Thanks.
<gizmobay> nashk, you also need to install marble, marble-dat, libmarble4
<nashk> One thing I noticed with 4.2 is some things are really slow. Like if I click on shutdown, it takes a few second for the confirmation dialoge to come aup. Also to activate the dashboard it take about 6 seconds. Very annoying.
<mefisto__> 6 seconds?
<nashk> :) timed it.
<nashk> I just wait and wait it then it activates
<gizmobay> hmm, I'm not seeing that
<nashk> I have new hardware, sony vaio, top isn't swhoing any weird processes...
<nashk> so no clue
<gizmobay> what's the dashboard?
<nashk> Widget Dashboard
<nashk> to activate all your plasmoids
 * Dr_willis sends people to 'widgits anonymous'
<gizmobay> ohh, the add widgets box?
<Dr_willis> :)  i cant recall seeing any that i really just HAD to have...
<nashk> Also maximizing, there's a little hold before it maximizes....
<nashk> looks like Kwin
<n_>      gn8 and thx 4 help
<mefisto__> gizmobay: ctrl-D is the default to activate the dashboard. everything hides and you see a fullscreen layer with your widgets and nothing else
<bizkit> how do i change themes
<bizkit> this is really my first time using kde
<Dr_willis> theres an appearance menu thing I think
<Dr_willis> i rarely use kde :)
<mefisto__> bizkit: right-click desktop, appearance settings
<Dr_willis> Man! they realy hid that deep down in the settings! :)
<bizkit> no
<bizkit> its not what i wanted
<bizkit> that to download premade stuff
<bizkit> i want to install the stuff i get from kde-look.org
<Dr_willis> a lot of that may be kde 3.5 themes also..
<bizkit> not to mention when i download somthign using that it dosnt actully change the theme
<Dr_willis> under 3.5 you could drag/drop things to the appearance window/tabs and it would change/load/install that theme part
<bizkit> Dr_willis, no i did my search for kde4
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<bizkit> thanks
<mefisto__> bizkit: the premade stuff you refer to is downloaded from kde-look.org. anyway, downloading from kde-look.org is installing "premade stuff" isn't it?
<Dr_willis> ive no idea how up to date the kde stuff is at.
<Trikar> Hi, I cannot get my sound to work on my laptop
<mefisto__> bizkit: if you are running 4.2 you can make changes to the themes in systemsettings, advanced tab, desktop theme details
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to compile and install the fidelio hotline client in Kubuntu 8.10
<Colonel_Panic> checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<Colonel_Panic> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<mefisto__> Colonel_Panic: does gnomeConf.sh exist?
<Colonel_Panic> apparently not
<mefisto__> Colonel_Panic: see here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=gnomeConf.sh  looks like you need to install the package libgnome-dev
<gps23> hi
<gps23> please tell me where to put my servlet's .class file in tomcat. I am using kubuntu 8.10 and tomcat 6. everything is set as default
<Colonel_Panic> ok installing that now
<gmathews> Will Nuvola 1.0 for KDE 3.x work in Kubuntu - is it worth taking a chance with
<gmathews> i mean kubuntu 4.1
<gmathews> *KDE 4,1 ;/
<inanimate> After upgrading to KDE 4.2, about 65% of the Plasma widgets say "could not find requested component". Any ideas?
<inanimate> And these are standard ones like "Show Desktop" and "Character Select", not any 3rd party random ones...
<nahy> hi guy. what is the exact form for this command?: kdesudo
<gps23> nahy, do man kdesudo to read about it
<mefisto__> inanimate: probably old versions of widgets
<nahy> thx
<inanimate> mefisto__: Makes sense. What's a good way to get 4.2 versions of them?
<gps23> nahy, np
<nahy> what is np?
<ScytheBlade1> Do all of the kde4 packages have the -kde4 suffix?
<ScytheBlade1> I have a friend with kubuntu, who tried to install kde4 MUCH earlier, trying to upgrade to 4.2 now
<ScytheBlade1> I'm not sure if he properly cleaned his last attempt
<ScytheBlade1> Should the KDE4 proper packages not have any specific versioning on the package name?
<mefisto__> inanimate: not sure. figure out somehow which packages they belong to, remove them, then reinstalling them will get them from the kubuntu-experimental repo and hopefully work
<nahy> thank you my friend! i thought you are typing a command. pardon me
<nahy> gps23: thank you my friend! i thought you are typing a command. pardon me
<gps23> nahy, its ok pal
<inanimate> mefisto__: Hmm... I found the correct package that actually had every single one of the messed up Plasmoids. I removed it and re-installed it, but they're still broken.
<olimpico> Does anyone have a ReadyNAS?
<inanimate> Oh.
<inanimate> I think I found the problem...
<inanimate> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182379
<mefisto__> inanimate: so the new plasmoids are installed from a different package?
<inanimate> Almost. Basically the new plasmoids require both kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data. The latter is installed by default which I assume contains the .desktop files that show up in the Add Widgets, but none of the actual libraries.
<inanimate> So if you don't manually install kdeplasma-addons, you don't have any of the actual Plasmoids, hence them not working...
<inanimate> Score one for Kubuntu...
<mefisto__> inanimate: and what was the package that removed the old ones?
<inanimate> kdeplasma-addons-data
<caden> hello?
<caden> i don't really know how to use this
<dr_Willis> use what?
<DarkriftX> anyone know what could be wrong that would cause different (normally low cpu usage) processes to suddenly start using 95%+ cpu for hours at a time?
<caden> never mind. i was a bit confused by the messages because it's my first time using this
<dr_Willis> :()
<DarkriftX> 2 days ago it was kded, tonight it was NetworkManager and there was a different one last week. first ive seen this happen since I started using kubuntu 2 years ago
<caden> is that a surprised smiley, dr willus?
<Guest87302> Test
<kde4> Hi, I'm on kubuntu 8.10 with kde4.2.0 is there any way I can do a search for docments using strigi? Where's my strigi-applet?
<ilia> DarkriftX: if you really curious and have some spare time :) you can try to run strace and/or gdb against "strange" proceses. This can reveal some details. You can try rignt now: "strace -p ID" (substitute program id instead of ID).
<ilia> kde4: I'm too looking for a way to use strigi
<mefisto__> tried strigidaemon and strigiclient?
<ilia> I've turned desktop search on under system settings
<kde4> it seems integrated in krunner
<ilia> presses "Apply", but strigidaemon is not run
<kde4> alt+f2
<ilia> strigidaemon is not running, I doubt "Alt-F2" will help here
<kde4> I had to run striclient from terminal and than press start indexing
<ilia> and it worked?
<mefisto__> ilia: alt+F2 strigidaemon   then alt+F2 strigiclient     then start indexing in the client   then search in the field at the bottom of the client window
<ilia> when I run strigidaemon from konsole I get:
<ilia> $ strigidaemon
<ilia> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<ilia> ASSERT: "d" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.2.0/kdecore/kernel/kcomponentdata.cpp, line 191
<odog7777> so does anybody know when a decent intel 4500 gma video driver for ubuntu is going to be released?
<ilia> Aborted
<odog7777> perhaps when jaunty jackal comes out?
<kde4> ilia : It seems strigidaemon already running
<kde4> ilia : try  ps aux | grep stirigi
<odog7777> right now glxgears only runs at 200 fps for me
<ilia> it's running now
<ilia> but it wasn't couple of minutes before
<ilia> I've checked with ps
<kde4> I have to try to logout to see if it is automatocally started when logging in
<ilia> now it's not running again :(
<kde4> see you later
<kde4> me too ;-(
<kde4> ilia : I'll be back later to see if some experts could help us
<kde4> bye
<Trikar> I cannot get KDE 4.2 installed, i followed the instructions on Kubuntu's website precisely, I already did this successfully once on another computer a half hour ago, yet somehow I cannot do it on this one
<heinkel_111> when I boot my computer in linux mode, I always get the message that sound playback device [name] does not work. falling back to [another device]
<heinkel_111> problem is, I cannot even find the soundcard that is reported "does not work"
<heinkel_111> it is there, physically but alsa does not see it with aplay -l
<heinkel_111> I have 4 sound playback devices but sometimes only one of them is listed in aplay-l
<Trikar> what sound card do you have
<heinkel_111> both the number and the order of the devices appears totally random
<heinkel_111> Trikar: I have an audigy SE card, some NVIDIA chips on my motherboard (Realtek?) and a M-Audio Fasttrack pro USB device
<Trikar> I have the exact same two things for my computer
<heinkel_111> In addition to that alsa also lists my midi keyboard as a playback device sometimes
<Trikar> I could not get either working, however they did show up as devices, no sound would come out of them
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: cat /proc/asound/modules will show you what's loaded
<Trikar> you may have to blacklist some other soundcards that appear there
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: it only shows 2 usb audio modules currently
<Trikar> I cannot get KDE 4.2 installed, i followed the instructions on Kubuntu's website precisely, I already did this successfully once on another computer a half hour ago, yet somehow I cannot do it on this one
<toner> ???
<heinkel_111> is there a way I can "restart" the loading of sound  modules without rebooting
<heinkel_111> ?
<toner> what yo no entiendo
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: if you know what the module name is, I think it is: modprobe <modulename>
<toner> que honda con esto?
<heinkel_111> ! es > toner
<ubottu> toner, please see my private message
<toner> no se ingles perdon ok si se pero no tanto
<heinkel_111> meffisto, is it possible to script which sound devices are being loaded?
<heinkel_111> sry mefisto__ ^^
<heinkel_111> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<toner> ..
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: if you find the module you want and it loads with modprobe, you could try adding it to /etc/modules
<tomdavidson> ahh hell. I got my 8.10 machine upgraded to kde 4.2 and now i periodedly loose the buttons on my mouse. the only way i know to restore the functionality is to restart x. i am using nvidia drivers and dual display (not twinview). any ideas? what about reloading the mouse with out restarting x? the mouse is usb. i have tried unplug and replug.....
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: also in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    you can set default soundcard eg:      options snd_hda_intel index=0     will make that module load as 1st soundcard, index=1 will be 2nd, etc
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: thank you I thought there wasgoing to be a way to do this "manually". It seems like  the autoconfigurations in the boot process are not well enough written to handle multiople soundcards consistently
<kde4> whois ilia
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: however, because I know which soundcards are on _my machine_ it should be possible to script this without guesswork at boot up
<ilia> ilia is me :)
<lennart> anyone else having this problem where the fan does not spin at all?
<lennart> its happened 2 times to me
<kde4> ilia : hi I think I'v discovered why strgi doesn't start
<ilia> kde4: why?
<kde4> Nepomuk::StrigiService::StrigiService: Will not start when using redland Soprano backend due to horrible performance.
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: the usb audio stuff seems to confuse things. I wouldn't be surprised if blacklisting the usb ones would make the others load at boot and show up in /proc/asound/modules
<kde4> ilia : I'm trying to find a way to use an alternative backend
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: you said you have 4 audio devices?
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: actually it is 3 but somehow my (usb-attached) midi keyboard is recognized as an audio device
<heinkel_111> hmm i still can't get this to work
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: audio in linux can be a challenge. might be worth researching the new phonon (which replaced arts in kde)
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: I think these problems are happening "below" phonon
<heinkel_111> if I have understood correctly phonon builds on alsa
<heinkel_111> and if alsa doesnt find the audio device, phonon can't either
<heinkel_111> I will try reboot for now :(
<mefisto__> good luck
<heinkel_111> thanks for helping, mefisto__
<mefisto__> np :)
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: are you still here
<heinkel_111> ?
<heinkel_111> I just had 4 reboots
<heinkel_111> and I discovered that what messes up the soundcard loading must be the usb-hotplugging
<heinkel_111> udev is that what it is called?
<heinkel_111> if my usb playback units are turned on at boot time
<heinkel_111> they seem to "overwrite" the other units (for the audigy card and the onboard sound)
<heinkel_111> it seems like udev has a way of "brute forcing" thir units on top in the boot process
<heinkel_111> but if I leave the usb units turned off at boot, they load fine into index 3 and 4
<heinkel_111> I mean 2 and 3
<tripack60__> bonjour
<tripack60__> recherche cotact dans l'oise pour ameliorer connaissance linux
<p_quarles> !fr | tripack60__
<ubottu> tripack60__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tripack60__> oki dsl
<kilani> hi peeps, i  want to to do an dist-upgrade and i get an error that says "Failed to fetch...404 Not Found [IP:141.76.2.130 80]"
<kilani> anybody here??
<wukai> dslfjd
<wukai> anybody here??
<heinkel_111> yes
<heinkel_111> 299 nicks in the channel
<heinkel_111> don't ask to ask, just ask
<nahy> i type kdesudo and press enter but it returns an error (No command arguments supplied!
<heinkel_111> nahy what do you want to do really?
<heinkel_111> nahy kdesudo you use to run another program as root
<heinkel_111> you must supply the name of the other program as an argument to kdesudo
<nahy> i wanna have root prevelages to the folders to delete some
<heinkel_111> nahy: be very careful what you delete as root
<nahy> i know
<heinkel_111> nahy: you can disrupt performance of your system if you do it wring
<heinkel_111> .. wrong
<nahy> yeah
<heinkel_111> nahy: are you using graphical user interface or the command line in konsole?
<nahy> konsole
<heinkel_111> then you don't need to use kdesudo
<heinkel_111> sudo will do
<heinkel_111> kdesudo is only for running programs with kde graphical interface
<nahy> i want to see the folder in graphic
<heinkel_111> nahy.... kdesudo dolpin or kdesudo konqueror will run doplhin or konqueror as the super-user
<heinkel_111> root
<heinkel_111> i mean
<nahy> i see
<heinkel_111> but... be very careful
<nahy> and thanx
<nahy> sure
<nahy> heinkel_111: i want to delete /var/cache/apt/archive  files to free up some space... is it ok?
<heinkel_111> nahy: don't ask me, I don't know that
<nahy> ok
<lakis1982> does anyone of you know any good weather plasmoid for kde 4.2 showing the prediction of weather of the following days ?????  i found a couple but i cant install them .....
<nahy> how can i activate spellcheck in konversation window?
<nahy> i dont want to misstype
<palbuddy> hello! I'm a KDE newbie, and I can't find info anywhere on how to download a screensaver for KDE 4.2 and have it work
<palbuddy> can anyone help me please?!
<sandGorgon> how do i get powerdevil to run rather than guidance power manager
<gmathews> For an error I got after googling i got this reply -
<gmathews> ooks like you didn't install the C++ component of gcc. So you can't
<gmathews>  >> compile any C++ program.
<gmathews> what package should I get for Kubuntu 8.10 to solve this
<lakis1982> does anyone of you know any good weather plasmoid for kde 4.2 showing the prediction of weather of the following days ?????  i found a couple but i cant install them .....
<quassel254> ciao
<quassel254> Please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - we are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<quassel254> Mode #ubuntu-unregged +smnzf #ubuntu by calvino.freenode.net
<etech> hi
<etech> which grafical package manager is default in kubuntu jaunty?
<sandGorgon> packagekit-qt if im not wrong etech
<gmathews> !info kdelibs5-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs5-dev (source: kde4libs): development files for the KDE 4 core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 (intrepid), package size 1403 kB, installed size 11232 kB
<sandGorgon> how do i get powerdevil to run rather than guidance power manager - i am not able to install it even, it says unmet dependence on libplasma2
<sandGorgon> !info libplasma2
<ubottu> libplasma2 (source: kdebase-workspace): library for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 1509 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<gmathews> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gmathews> Hi i am trying to install a package and I get this error - please haev a look at it http://paste.ubuntu.com/112393/
<gmathews> J #ubuntu
<definitely> hey all
<definitely> i have some probs, just installed Kubuntu 8.10, then updated to KDE 4.2, then installed Video drivers and tryed to reboot pc, but i wasnt able, then i presset Reset button on my PC Box, and after that Kubuntu wasnt able to load in with some errors like "Power save /Advanced Power Managament error" smth like thatr
<definitely> anyone ?
<CQ2> hello, my monitor isn't turning off, even though I have sleep, suspend and poweroff set to 10,20,30 mins inthe settings... any ideas?
<jose> hi! I'm testing the kde 4.2 packages and I'm having trouble.
<jose> when I log into kde 4.2 from gdm kde tries to start but after a couple of seconds it freezes and gdm comes back. Is this a known problem?
<jose> I'm going to try again removing my .kde directory.
<jose> see you!
<jose> Great, it has worked. I've removed my old .kde and kde 4.2 has started without problems!
<willis_> yep - i had to do that also
<bluechild> hello
<bluechild> it seems that i have a problem with my webcam : i have blacklisted gspca but it doesn't seem to have any effect .. any help would be appreciated because it takes a really long time to boot
<willis_> You are saying the webcam us causing some delay when you boot?
<andrew__> Hi
<andrew__> Please help me with Firefox
<andrew__> Fonts are so small. Tabs overlay page areas
<heinkel_111> andrew__: fonts problem, try Ctrl + +
<andrew__> I can state that all KDE fonts are too small. How to change DPI?
<bluechild> willis_ : yes it seems it gets in some loop while trying to .. identify perhaps the camera
<CQ> or ctrl plus the mouse wheel
<heinkel_111> andrew__: in "system settings" (?  I don't have english version, maybe different name in english"
<heinkel_111> andrew__: system settings > look and feel? > fonts
<remi_> hey
<heinkel_111> andrew__: below all the fonts lines there you should see the force ppt setting
<andrew__> heinkel 111: tnx. I'll try to find there
<andrew__> I can see there: Appearance, Desktop, Notifications, Window Behavior...Accessibility, ... Display... Font Installer
<andrew__> No "Look and Feel". It is KDE 4.1
<andrew__> Yes, I've got it
<andrew__> Thank you all
<andrew__> But Firefox's tabs are slill overlaying page area
<andrew__> And 120 DPI fonts are too large. So no custom DPI setings, only 96 and 120?
<legate> Is it possible to run something similar to "update-manager -d" to get Jaunty Alpha 3?
<andrew__> Please also help me with TV-tuner.
<andrew__> It has stopped working after the last kernel update. And it worked without sound before the update.
<andrew__> All the answers I've googled was about DVB-part of the such TV-tuners. But TV broadcasting is still analog here
<andrew__> The tuner is CopPro DVB-T300
<andrew__> ComPro, sorry
<gmathews> can anyone make this into a .deb ? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/todo+list?content=90706
<luis_> hola
<luis_> alguien sabe como se instala sholwave en kubuntu?
<andrew__> Hi. And the last question for now: How to avoid downloading updates twice due of my having two kubuntu 8.1 computers? Is there any way to share the updates beetween them?
<theunixgeek> I'm following this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 to install KDE 4.2 (I'm running GNOME atm) but I get an error when running "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -" (no quotes)
<theunixgeek> what should I do?
<cato> andrew__: you could use something like apt-proxy
<cato> andrew__: or copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/.. manually
<andrew__> cato: thanks I'll try to
<theunixgeek> http://pastebin.com/m76086ad6
<javi> theunixgeek: ls -l /home/patrick/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<javi> theunixgeek: seems like you can't write to it
<theunixgeek> javi: I'll try the command as root
<theunixgeek> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file
<theunixgeek> how should I fix this? :(
<javi> that's because the owner of pbring.gpg is not root
<theunixgeek> -rw------- 1 root root 0 2009-01-03 18:27 /home/patrick/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<javi> try changing the owner of pubring.gpg
<theunixgeek> it says that root is the owner
<theunixgeek> javi: to whom?
<javi> to your user
<theunixgeek> ok
<theunixgeek> thanks, javi, that worked :)
<javi> you're welcome
<theunixgeek> javi: so I install kubuntu-desktop (4.1) and then upgrade to 4.2 now?
<theunixgeek> erm... rm "now" :P
<gmathews> theunixgeek: I have been told that there *might* be conflicts
<theunixgeek> gmathews: oh
<theunixgeek> thanks for that
<gmathews> that is why i installed kubuntu as well..to check out KDE for myself
<theunixgeek> I'll see if maybe I can get into the Jaunty packages...
<gmathews> but it is up to you
<theunixgeek> does intrepid-backports have 4.2?
<theunixgeek> Oh, and I reloaded the package list in Synaptic and got this error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<Tadys> hi, how to instal kde 4.2 full on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<javi> theunixgeek: have you run gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add - again after changing the owner?
<theunixgeek> javi: yes
<gmathews> theunixgeek: check www.kubuntu.org for instructions on the jkey
<Tadys> kde-nightly full package 4.2 kde?
<theunixgeek> I'll keep on trying
<alarm> ahoi !!! , allright question one :) in kde3.5 there was an option in the system settings to handle partitions, where they are going to mount , if we want them to automount and so on. where can i find this on kde4.2 ?
<javi> theunixgeek: that public key isn't the one from kubuntu-experimental, is it?
<koperton> i am on on kde 3.5
<koperton> :) sorry i don't know where you can find it on kde4.2
<esp1> kubuntu dont have a /etc/inittab for setting default runlevel?
<javi> theunixgeek: just add it gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 60D11217247D1CFF && gpg --export --armor 60D11217247D1CFF | sudo apt-key add -
<alarm> okie... how can i make my external usb hdd read only ?
<helpdesk> hello, i am trying to conpile and configure my kernel but it's so slow . i was told i have to add the ccache to the makefile. anybody got any idea how to do this?
<Tazjin> Hi
<Tazjin> ;O
<Tazjin> I've never been using KDE before but as the 4.2 screenshots look very good I wanna try it out now. I added the kubuntu-experimental repo and the key. What packages do I need to install?
<david_edmundson> Tazjin: kubuntu-desktop should sort you out
<david_edmundson> whoa, sorry kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Tazjin> k, thanks :-)
<Tazjin> ill try it
<jussi01> Tazjin: NO
<Tazjin> not?
<jussi01> Tazjin: you are on intrepid?
<Tazjin> yes
<jussi01> Tazjin: kubuntu-desktop should get it for you
<Tazjin> okay ;O
<Tazjin> jussi01: After this operation, 429MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Tazjin> jussi01: kubuntu-kde4-desktop had the same size
<Tazjin> wheres the difference?
<david_edmundson> yeah, they point to the same thing
<jussi01> Tazjin: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Tazjin> installing it now
<Tazjin> I'll see :P
<couloir> bonjour
<couloir> quit
<Tazjin> this channel is weird :D
<david_edmundson> yep. and proud.
<s0101_> #ubuntu
<eeng> do you know if kubuntu 9.04 will have qt4.5?
<helpdesk> eeng: u also trying to compile ur kernel?
<eeng> no
<Tazjin> Okay. Got it working
<Tazjin> :-D
<Tazjin> nice.
<stdin> eeng: if it doesn't break anything, maybe
<chris-rc1> hi
<hro> I am just curious about Koffice, why is it not standard in kubuntu? not as good as OO?
<hro> anyone tried the new 2.0 beta of koffice?
<chris-rc1> is there a way to resize applet windows in amarok 2 and keep the size after a reboot?
<stdin> koffice for KDE4 is not released, so we can't really ship that
<hro> I see
<failers> is there a way to install new drivers downloaded from nvidia thru envy or some other app , i dont dare to try install it manually i will just break it all :P
<stdin> hro: if koffice is released and is as good (or better than OOo), then we'll definitely want to ship it
<helpdesk> stdin: hello pal, pls i need help, while i was configuring my new kernel, i made some mistakes and now i want to go back to the initial configuration.
<helpdesk> stdin; there is a cmd: cp .config.old .config but it aint working. pls help
<chris-rc1> failers: i don't know of any. as far as i tried, envy sticks to a driver version as long as it stays the same version itself. but i have successfully installed the 180.25 driver myself
<failers> chris-rc1 well what i do is ctrl alt F1 and shutdown kdm and use nvidia installer next time i reboot it only boots up a "cmd screen" like if the drivers went mad or something so :/
<KEBA> i want to use kde 4.2 under hardy, it is as easy as under intrepid to install it?
<stdin> helpdesk: if you didn't save your old .config, then you'll have to just delete it and start again (or copy the one from /boot/config-$(uname -r) )
<helpdesk> stdin: how do u delete it supposing u didn't save it?
<failers> chris-rc1 got any ideas how to go around that / fix ?
<stdin> helpdesk: I mean the .config you have now
<failers> 177 works flawless exept its really slow in kde
<chris-rc1> failers: what's your specs?
<helpdesk> stdin: when i ran the make xconfig cmd, the qconf window popped up and after making the changes, i just clicked the save icon on the window and then i entered the make cmd to compile it but it too so long that i had to terminate the process. so what next now? cuz i dont know if it was saved or something..
<failers> geforce 9600m GT
<david_edmundson> KEBA: it's probably rather difficult -
<KEBA> david_edmundson: so its easier to upgrade tp intreprid and solve some problems and install kde 4.2 then?
<stdin> helpdesk: it'll be saved to .config
<david_edmundson> I would go with that approach
<chris-rc1> failers: and the ubuntu version?
<failers> kubuntu 8.10
<failers> fresh installed
<alarm> how can i make my external  usb hdd to be read only when mounted ?
<helpdesk> stdin: ok i tried the cd /boot/config-$(uname -r)  cmd but didnt work so i tried cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) and a list of config files was shown. what these mean?
<helpdesk> stdin: would u like to get the url from patebin to check it?
<stdin> helpdesk: no, it's the .config used when the kernel you're running was compiled
<stdin> helpdesk: just copy that to .config
<failers> chris-rc1 i would use the 177 drriver from propreitary since it works flawless except its so damn sluggish in kde
<helpdesk> stdin: u mean all the configuration i set when i was in the qcondf window?
<stdin> if the kernel you're running now is the one you compiled
<helpdesk> stdin: i did compiled it but rmember i said i terminated it .ddnt compile completely
<stdin> then the .config should already be there
<stdin> just run make xconfig again to edit it
<helpdesk> stdin: ok. but the whole process of compiling is so slow
<julio> oi tudo bem
<helpdesk> stdin: took like 4 hrs and i couldn't wait anymore yesterday
<popey> my kubuntu jaunty system flickers about a lot after login, then gives me a black screen with a working mouse cursor. I have deleted ~/.kde and started again, but the same thing happens. Any suggestions?
<stdin> helpdesk: yeah, that's why ubuntu provide packages
<Tazjin> helpdesk: always keep in mind it's not as slow as it would be in windows :P
<helpdesk> stdin: what packages would i use?
<eeng> for kde 4 you should use nvidia 180.27
<stdin> the kernel package
<helpdesk> stdin: i just tried something dont know if it will work. called the ccache
<chris-rc1> failers: that's why i would not recommend it for intrepid. i went back to hardy because of that. try the 180.25 driver. it seems the graphical corruption bug from 180.22 is fixed there. i haven't had a hanger with 180.25 (knowck on wood)
<stdin> helpdesk: that doesn't help the first time you compile, only after you've compiled it all at least once
<failers> chris-rc1 ok will test it
<helpdesk> stdin: so, for the first time, i have to wait for as long as it will?
<stdin> yes
<oim> hello eveyone. ı am using kubuntu 8.10 how can ı upgrade to kde 4.2?
<stdin> oim: yes, see the link in the topic
<chris-rc1> failers: you can find the link in the nvforums
<stdin> popey: jaunty support is still in #ubuntu+1
<oim> :( ok stdin
<chris-rc1> failers: the nvidia driver overwrites the libglx.so file, which seems to cause most problems when reverting to the nv driver
<Viincent> ciao a tutti
<failers> chris-rc1 ok not that i understand much of that im kinda new to linux but :) thanks for explaining and helping anyway
<dennister> gm channel...having trouble with printing to my local parallel port laserjet 4...was configured properly, and now the ipp report says "Unable to open device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied'
<failers> chris-rc1 i do understand where to get driver and install so dont worry about that ^^
<helpdesk> stdin: what happens after the whole programme finish compiling and i decided to use the cmd make clean?
<Viincent> sto installando kde 4.2, mi viene chiesto di rimuovere i vecchi pacchetti plasma, cosa sono?
<chris-rc1> failers: if it doesn't work, look at your xorg.log file. nvidia is pretty verbous about their errors (the only good thing about the drivers)
<popey> stdin: yeah, just asked there too
<dennister> anyone know what gives here? and how to fix?
<failers> chris-rc1 oh cool didnt know there was a "error log file"
<stdin> helpdesk: that'll remove all the .o files
<chris-rc1> failers: in /var/log i think. where all the logs are
<failers> oki
<helpdesk> stdin: would it have any effect on my kernel?
<stdin> no
<helpdesk> stdin: i am trying to use all the make cmnds to see what happens.
<stdin> helpdesk: you can try ##linux for support with this, it's not really related to kubuntu
<Christopher_Were> would anyone be able to help me. my computer randomly freezes and i don't know what to do about it. i think its related to my radeon graphics card
<CQ> Christopher_Were: chel in /var/log files like syslog and messages to see what the last events are at the freeze
<failers> chris-rc1 on nvidias ftp there is 3 different 180.25 drivers , pkg0 pkg1 pkg2 wich should i use?
<CQ> check
<dennister> anyone for help with kde printing?
<chris-rc1> according to the readme, one should always choose the highest pkg number
<failers> ok
<chris-rc1> but good to know there is a new one out
<failers> 180.27 is also out
<failers> think im gonna test that one first
<kaddi> how can i take a screenshot with kubuntu?
<CQ> helpdesk ususally make clean cleans out all of the compiled and build files that make created
<Christopher_Were> before the last crash this is the last entry in syslog - Feb  1 03:36:46 cw-desktop NetworkManager: <WARN>  list_connections_cb(): Couldn't retrieve connections: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken..
<david_edmundson> kaddi: load ksnapthot
<failers> ksnapshot
<CQ> Christopher_Were: that's a WARN level message, those and DEBUG are not critical... anythign with ERROR?
<Christopher_Were> nothing with any errors
<chris-rc1> failers: oh cool. thx
<kaddi> david_edmundson ah thanks...  :)
<CQ> Christopher_Were: look in teh X server logs as well maybe?
<david_edmundson> failers: too slow :-P
<failers> :)
<chris-rc1> failers: strange that they still haven't updated their download index
<failers> yea
<Christopher_Were> where can i find the xserver logs?
<helpdesk> stdin: there is something i wanna ask u
<thomas> /var/log/xorg.log
<CQ> X server logs are under  /var/logs/X11 ... look into other files as well, all logs are there, somewhere there's probably a hint about what's wrong
<helpdesk> after doing my configuration, the cmd line writes this: configuration written to .config
<Christopher_Were> i cant find /var/logs/X11
<CQ> sorry, /var/log/Xorg.log
<CQ> helpdesk: make clean doesn't remove that, make distclean should remove it. That's an autoconf file
<failers> chris-rc1 hm didnt 180.27 didnt help when starting x server again i just see my cursor fast and then back to the cmd screen :/
<Christopher_Were> i only have a xorg.0.log
<oim> hi again ı read the link on topic. but ı couldn2t install kde 4.2 :( how can ı do it (ı am usin kde 4.1)
<failers> chris-rc1 in the log file it says failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module please ensure that there is a supported nvidia gpu, and screens found but none have a usable configureation and fatal server error: no screens found
<failers> :/
<chris-rc1> failers: have you said yes to configuring xorg.conf file?
<failers> yep
<chris-rc1> do lsmod | grep nvidia
<failers> nvidia 7815240 0 , i2c_core 36128 1 nvidia
<failers> thats the output
<Christopher_Were> i cant find any log whatsoever for the freezes
<oim> :) heh he sorry. i must just update packages :P
<failers> Christopher_Were maybe it isnt kubuntus fault maybe you got a faulty hardware thats freezin :o ?
<chris-rc1> failers: try rmmod nvidia, then modprobe nvidia
<failers> done
<Christopher_Were> it could be my hardware, but i did hear that x has bugs in it when it comes to copeing with radeon cards
<oim> but must ı unistall plasmoid ?? before instaling kde 4.2
<failers> chris-rc1 after that? :)
<failers> still same error after those commands when doing startx
<chris-rc1> did it load the module properly?
<failers> well i did those commands and not output about error or anything so i guess it worked :P ?
<chris-rc1> ok. two things. look at the release notes and see if 9600 cards are supported since they are fairly new
<alarm> how can i make my external  usb hdd to be read only when mounted  (on kde4.2) ?
<chris-rc1> the other: open your xorg.conf file and post it on pastebin. i might be able to help you then (or anybody else)
<failers> oki
<failers> chris-rc1 http://pastebin.com/m7d4543eb
<failers> ops exept i changed driver to "nv" just so i could get my x server running again
<failers> it should be nvidia
<sorset> hi, i have a problem, kubuntu 8.10 cannot find my nokia phon in data storage mod as flash memory, but i didnt have this problem in privious versions of kubuntu
<sorset> how can i fix it?
<failers> so chris-rc1 http://pastebin.com/m4503d650 thats the original one ^^
<chris-rc1> failers: have you tried it with nvidia?
<failers> ye thats what it is from beginning
<failers> and x server fails
<failers> so i change it to "nv" so x server just use some standard graphic driver or something so i could get it running :P
<sorset> is it kernel problem?
<chris-rc1> failers: did you get it running?
<sorset> i have this problem with my flash memory too!
<failers> with nv yes x server is running but i got compiz and other 3d effects aint working
<failers> think its using kubuntus standard graphic driver or something like if i would delete the whole xorg.conf
<Trijntje> what can cause movies to lag after a few minutes playing?
<failers> Trijntje wich movies?
<Trijntje> failers: all, avi, flash etc
<failers> Trijntje if its HD movies example 1080p its your cpu :P
<dennister> anyone for help with cups printing to local printer?
<Tazjin> i had the same problem Trijntje
<Tazjin> installed VLC and used that
<Christopher_Were> is it true x has bugs in it when it comes to dealing with ATI radeon cards, because mine keeps freezing ad im not sure whether or not it's hardware or software. it hangs alot more when playing games or have desktop effects switched on.
<chris-rc1> failers: nv doesn't have 3d support so compiz cannot work
<failers> ok
<chris-rc1> can you pls also paste your xorg.log?
<failers> ofc
<failers> chris-rc1 hm its kinda long :P
<Trijntje> failers: haha, no, flash on youtube also laggs. It didnt do that in xp..
<failers> can i empty it and redo startx to just get 1 error :P ?
<failers> Trijntje oki ^^
<Christopher_Were> so no-one can help me with my problem with freezes
<J3ster> hehe
<chris-rc1> failers: just give me the last 40 lines or so
<failers> chris-rc1 here is xorg log http://pastebin.com/m5e813bcd
<failers> i did empty it and redid whole process just to make it smaller ^^
<dennister> could someone please help me print? don't know why, all of a sudden, I don't have permissioon on /dev/lp0
<dennister> it WAS working fine, now...
<failers> you could chmod it dennister
<failers> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<failers> hm
<failers> that didnt help much ubottu :P
<dennister> failers: will try, but found it wierd that location was on lpt1, and error message references /dev/lp0, which I don't have in my /dev/ directory
<failers> chris-rc1 hm that error log got wrong when i loaded "nv" didnt it?
<dennister> failers: omg...i would have tried that earlier, (it worked) except for the fact that /dev/lp0 wasn't in the /dev/ directory...and it had worked properly before I tried to publish the laser printer on network :(
<failers> ok
<dennister> why wouldn't there be any mention of /dev/lp0 in /dev?
<chris-rc1> failers: yes
<failers> hm :/ maybe i must load nvidia again and cp it to a usb stick and transfer it here then or got any other solution
<chris-rc1> failers: i missed that there is only written "nv", not "nvidia" :-) so no use. just go back in the log file and paste the part from the beginning of the x server start to the break
<failers> well it was the whole log so
<chris-rc1> oh, ok
<chris-rc1> one sec
<failers> chris-rc1 http://pastebin.com/m28c3e3a9
<failers> with right module loaded :P
<manumar> #kubuntu-es
<manumar> hi
<manumar> someone can helpme?
<manumar> is a very easy thing i think but Im new in this world
<manumar> xD
<manumar> someone?
<chris-rc1> failers: go to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<kaddi> just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<failers> oki
<chris-rc1> do an ls -l and tell me the output for libglx.so
<failers> want me to load nvidia first?
<failers> im sitting on nv right now
<chris-rc1> no
<chris-rc1> just need the line
<manumar> someone can run a trackmania nations server?
<failers> http://pastebin.com/mc0df824
<failers> there is output
<chris-rc1> you could have pasted the line here ;-)
<chris-rc1> that seems to be correct
<chris-rc1> you can do a google search on the error message
<chris-rc1> maybe the card is not supported yet, but i doubt that
<chris-rc1> have you tried to reinstall the driver?
<failers> uhm reinstall? i have only tryed install it from fresh kubuntu install :P
<failers> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx ?
<chris-rc1> you have installed via sh package, right?
<chris-rc1> is nvidia-glx installed?
<failers> idk :o
<intel> hi
<failers> i just killed x server sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-180.27-pkg2.run
<failers> and did the install
<failers> and here i am
<failers> :)
<spawn57> w00t
<intel> hey do you know how can i remove kde 4.1 becaus now i have kde 4.1 and kde 4.2
<intel> i want to set kde 4.2 as default
<rocme> hmpf... i'm tryng to get knotify working...
<rocme> but "$ dcop knotify default notify eventname appname 'Hello world!' '' '' 2 0
<rocme> "
<jeremie> hey can someone help me i want to install playonlinux
<rocme> just throws "object not accessible"
<rocme> what does that mean?
<cdavis> what is the method I should read about to push kde4 theme type settings to gtk apps?
<failers> chris-rc1 in my xorg.conf shouldnt "Monitor" identifier be the same as "Screen" identifier
<chris-rc1> failers: i just compared it to my own and it looked the same
<failers> oki
<chris-rc1> but screen defines the device and the monitor i think
<failers> hmm chris-rc1 got a new error now Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.82, but NVIDIA driver component has 180.27
<chris-rc1> can you uninstall the nvidia binary packages that come with ubuntu?
<chris-rc1> oh yes, ok, we can solve this one
<alarm> how can i make my external  usb hdd to be read only when mounted  (on kde4.2) ?
<chris-rc1> what did you change?
<failers> screen identifier to same as Monitor identifier and changed in "ServerLayout" to Monitor0 also
<akash> How do I upgrade from Gutsy to Intrepid using the CD send by Kubuntu??
<intel> people help
<intel> i have installled kde 4.1 and 4.2
<j0nnyx> I NEED HELP!
<intel> but i want to set kde4.2 as default
<intel> and delete 4.1
<j0nnyx> with my kubuntu !! :)
<chris-rc1> failers: i must have missed sth
<j0nnyx> ...i can install anythink by apt-get
<failers> chris-rc1 oki ^^
<j0nnyx> i need complete source.list
<j0nnyx> who can help me !?
<j0nnyx> please
<failers> j0nnyx try apt-get update
<j0nnyx> i try
<chris-rc1> failers: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650161
<helpdesk> anyone knows how i culd copy the files from my ubuntu os to my flash?
<chris-rc1> you have to remove the restricted packages
<helpdesk> dont know how to do this in linux
<chris-rc1> then re-install the driver
<j0nnyx> but when i do update, them still crash on 99%
<failers> chris-rc1 oki
<akash> PLease somebody...throw some light regarding Upgradation to INtrepid...
<j0nnyx> where i can download full source.list ?
<j0nnyx> failers: where i can download full source.list ?
<AliTarihi> Hi everybody. Amarok 2 does not play anything from the collection. Any idea?
<th3_b0b> AliTarihi: Have you tried any other program to make sure it's amarok, and not e.g. your soundbackend?
<rocme> helpdesk: where is the problem?
<j0nnyx> I NEED HELP WITH SOURCE.LIST
<j0nnyx> please help me! :(
<helpdesk> j0nnyx: what kinda help u need with source.list?
<xgus> where can i find woh to enable my bluetooth radio ?
<j0nnyx> i cant install anythink, when i try apt-get update, them crash will be in 99%, when i try upgrade them stil error on 99%
<Tazjin> on what repository?
<xgus> i got a dell studi 1535
<xgus> studio 1535
<j0nnyx> Tazjin ... moment
<th3_b0b> xgus: did you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<helpdesk> j0nnyx; what error exactly is it giving ya?
<AliTarihi> th3_b0b: It did work, on #amrok I discovered an ff-mpeg biding should be installed! Yet I don't see why Amarok says nothing about it.
<xgus> nop, letme take a look on that, thanks
<failers> omg chris-rc1 thank you it works now the problem from the beginning was that the old drivers conflicted with the new thx thx you are my god now :D
<th3_b0b> AliTarihi: I don't know, I guess you need to ask one of the amarok-devs why they didn't implement an error message for that ;)
<chris-rc1> failers: glad i could help ;-)
<jco> hi, can someone paste me the result of the followin command? Thanks :)       dpkg -S `which rename`
<th3_b0b> AliTarihi: did you try running amarok2 from a terminal? most times, you get quite verbose output there even if no graphical error messages are shown.
<BiNaRi0> hi everyone
<BiNaRi0> keyserver.ubuntu.com is down
<AliTarihi> AliTarihi: I said it worked by installing an ff-mpeg binding :)
<nashk> Hi, I have kde 4.2 on 8.10. Every is smooth except for minimizing/maximing (it holds for a second before actuall doing it), shutdown dialogue takes forever to come up, and dashboard activation takes about 6 seconds. Anyone experiencing these things?
<BiNaRi0> does anyone know what happened ?
<nashk> All these things never happened on 4.1
<th3_b0b> AliTarihi: I meant it as a general tip ;)
<AliTarihi> th3_b0b: thx for it ;)
<Machtin> hey guys.. i wonder how i can play an .evo-file.. anyone any idea? or any idea where to find out.. haven't had luck with google.
<Tazjin> what is .evo?
<th3_b0b> jco: Says "Not found" on my machine... maybe because is a symlink...
<Machtin> Tazjin: i think it's enhanced .vob or something.
<Machtin> however: video-format for hd-stuff
<Tazjin> "EVO - EnVideo Video"
<Tazjin> hm
<Tazjin> tried VLC?
<Machtin> yup
<Machtin> and kaffeine, and xine, and mplayer and dragon player.
<jco> th3_b0b: oh... to what? I'm interested in the package providing that script, and packages.ubuntu.com didn't help :(
<failers> Tazjin is that you from wow emu scene :P ?
<Tazjin> yes
<failers> world is small i see
<Tazjin> yep
<Tazjin> especially the geek world
<Tazjin> lol
<failers> i can bet you never know who i am ^^
<Machtin> :>
<j0nnyx> Tazjin:
<Tazjin> I've seen your name before
<failers> im closer to you than you think :P
<Tazjin> :O
<xgus> ;O
<Machtin> zomg stalker :D
<failers> i am the one that got a glider cd key from you :P
 * Tazjin closes the window
<Tazjin> oh
<failers> ^^
<th3_b0b> jco: try an "ls -l /usr/bin/rename". on my machine, it points to "/etc/alternatives/rename" and from there to "/usr/bin/prename", which is part of the perl-package
<failers> i meant close in relation ship not distance near each other :P
<jco> th3_b0b: wow, in the perl package? Ok, thanks anyway :)
<th3_b0b> jco: On my system at least... But I think it's standard
<xgus> th3_b0b: thanks it worked just fine
<th3_b0b> xgus: you're welcome :D
<jco> th3_b0b: I think too, I don't have a Ubuntu system here right now, I just though I could download the package and "alien" it
<th3_b0b> jco: ah ok :)
<Aison> are there some OpenJDK 7 packages?
<Aison> somewhere?
<alarm> how can i make my external  usb hdd to be read only when mounted  (on kde4.2) ?
<siva> hello
<siva> can anyone help me here?
<enig> I have a problem when trying to install 3DSMax using WINE. THe installer is programmed to get the cache files to the C:\ disk before it can install, but in Linux that can be a little difficult. How can i By-pass this problem??
<andrew__> Hello
<xgus> enig: have you tried insted of WINE xVM ?
<andrew__> Please help me with sound. I have no sound from TV tuner. The tuner is ComPro T300. (SAA7134)
<andrew__> I can only see video, no sound
<enig> xgus: well no i haven't. but since the installer tried to get some files to the C:\ disk i thought it didn't matter
<alarm> where can i find the mount settings for external usb devices ? i need to change the rw to ro option
<alarm> so when its being mounted to be mounted with read only access
<enig> btw what is xVM? all i could find with VM is a volume manager -_-''
<xgus> Sun xVM VirtualBox   www.sun.com
<enig> Oh ok. but i think i found a way to reverse that C:\ problem. i just saw a little something like that in wine
<enig> Had to create the folder for the C: disk manually. i dunno why WINE didn't created it.. :x
<enig> lets see if it works now
<enig> no. still giving me an erro
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> Is possible to know which package provides an archive?
<malv> kde feels so close to perfect, if not for these annoying bugs. I feel like going in and fixing them myself.
<JontheEchidna> an archive?
<failers> malv wich bugs :o
<malv> graphical corruption issues
<enig> kde 4.2 really improved a lot of stuff
<enig> in video playback and graphical bugs
<malv> i keep encountering bugs, but someone i suspect that all of them except for the comic plasmoid are related to the nvidia driver
<malv> somehow*
<malv> do you get any graphical corruption with the launcher?
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: Yes, an archive for example in /bin/foo or a lib in a package, like the command "rpm -q --provides" but for deb of course
<malv> sometimes icons will overlap or be placed in strange locations
<JontheEchidna> oh, a file
<oim_> hi ı upgrade to kde 4,2 but the desktop effects are not working. and window decoration does not change
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/bin/ld
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/ld found in binutils, hardening-wrapper
<malv> also, firefox tabs have a weird appearance
<failers> malv test get newest nvidia driver 180.27
<malv> that's what I am using
<failers> oh ok :)
<oim_> hi ı upgrade to kde 4,2 but the desktop effects are not working. and window decoration does not change
<malv> it didn't seem to fix the corruption issues in the systray
<enig> Hey i can open disk C: (emulated by wine), but when i try to install it says it can't unpack cache to the C:/windows/temp/...
<franc> bonjour à tous
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: oh, that is interesting :) But exists the same option but not in the channel, like with dpkg?
<malv> are there actually people using the nvidia driver without system tray corruption?
<enig> Why is this happening when Wine has already a emulated C: disck?
<JontheEchidna> KDesk: there is a program called apt-file
<oim_> hi ı upgrade to kde 4,2 but the desktop effects are not working. and window decoration does not change
<JontheEchidna> oh, but if you know the full file name
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -S /usr/bin/ld
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: That is what I was searching for, thank you!
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Tazjin>                
<enig> Can anyone explain me how can i search the emulated C:/ disk of WINE but the 3dsMax Installer can't extract the cache files to it?
<franc> where and what can i download to hear radio in real time with kubuntu?
<oim_> hi ı upgrade to kde 4,2 but the desktop effects are not working. and window decoration does not change
<kaddi> franc: you could simply use amarok, that's what i do. :)
<franc> thank's i try immediatly
<enig> oh btw i just downloaded a deb file of virtual box. how do i instal it?
<enig> only used synaptic till now
<enig> :x
<Dr_willis_> double click.. or use dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_willis_> with a sudo :)
<enig> ty :]
<oim_> hi ı upgrade to kde 4,2 but the desktop effects are not working. and window decoration does not change
<d_mitry> kubuntu 8.10. sometimes, the system experiences a hang such that i can move the cursor, but the display does not change, the keyboard is disabled and amarok doesn't stop playing. didn't happen in 8.04 is there a way to recover without restarting?
<kaddi> enig: you might try your luck in the Wine channel, maybe they can tell you why it isn't working: #WineHQ
<xgus_> #WineHQ
<faydriss> where is the creativity there? you would think it would be #wine0
<franc> ok,but is there a possibility to hear france inter in real time ?
<Dr_willis_> huh?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: pls could u help me out with this url:http://paste.ubuntu.com/112464/?
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: dont know what to do the last question in the statement
<kaddi> franc: what isn't working
<Dr_willis_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112464/
<helpdesk> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis_> don t put exttra chacacters around  the urls... i canr click on them :)\
<helpdesk> ok
<Dr_willis_> no idea  on the uestion. - when in doubt use the default i guess]
<Dr_willis_> ive never needed to compile a kernel under ubuntu
<helpdesk> what's the default?
<Dr_willis_> just hit enter?
<Dillizar> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Dillizar> what i need to type in terminal to get the latest version of kopete
<kaddi> franc: go to this site: http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/aide/difflive.php#mp3 and select the radio stream you'd like to listen to... it should ask you whether to open or save the file...choose "open with amarok" and you should be good to go
<bopferman> Hello, I am using kde 4.2 under Intrepid and cannot get the LCD weather widget to accept a US location through NOAA.  It always says the place is not valid... the data source is not able to find the place. Any ideas  on how to fix this one?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<faydriss> did you try to choose another?
<bopferman> The other options are for canada, and BBC UK
<Dr_willis_> bopferman,  enter zip code? it worked here
<bopferman> the zip code is not working for me.
<bopferman> I get a popup window about an Invalid Place
<AliTarihi> I'm facing Kontact crash on startup in 8.10/KDE 4.2, anyone with the same experience?
<enig> Oh is there a software to emulate cdrom disks similar Alcohol 120%?
<Dr_willis_> enig,  linux dosent need it.
<Dr_willis_> you can mount a .iso file  - been able to do it for years. befor alcohos120 was even made.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<breach23> enig: mount the iso as a loop device
<enig> oh it's that simple? lol
<Dr_willis_> Linux - making hard tasks trivial
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> and trivial tasks - unneeded
<enig> lol
<Dr_willis_> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<enig> and making easy taks damn hard xD
<Dr_willis_> fuseiso foobar.iso  Placetosee
<breach23> it gets complicated with nonstandard formats: nrg, mdf, toast
<Dr_willis_> fuseiso can do a lot of those
<Dr_willis_> `nonsandard formats who main use is to let people pirate/get around game copy protection :)
<breach23> wasted a whole day on an annoying toast image
<failers> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<petra> !radius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius
<petra> !Radius
<Dr_willis_> !find radius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Radius
<ubottu> Found: freeradius, freeradius-common, freeradius-dbg, freeradius-dialupadmin, freeradius-iodbc (and 24 others)
<Dr_willis_> !info freeradius
<ubottu> freeradius (source: freeradius): a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1121 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<Dr_willis_> whatever radius is....
<petra> thanks!
<enig> i installed the fuseiso packages
<enig> but where is it?
<enig> -_-''
<Dr_willis_> man fuseiso
<Dr_willis_> where do you expect it?
<Dr_willis_> its a cli app :)
<enig> cli? explain like i am 5 years old :]
<breach23> any bluetooth developments yet? may have to go back to GNOME
<failers> hm i need some guide to mount my sda2 and sdb1 in my home directoyr
<Dr_willis_> mkdir /home/username/sda1
<Dr_willis_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/username/sda1
<Dr_willis_> :)
<failers> will it be saved after reboot also?
<breach23> doesn't sound like a good idea failers
<Dr_willis_> no
<failers> breach23 why not :o ?
<Dr_willis_> i would suggest mounting them to /media/ and then make a link FROM the users home dir/whatever to the /media/whatever place
<Dr_willis_> !fstab  | failers
<ubottu> failers: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<breach23> use /mnt or /media for that
<failers> because :P?
<Dr_willis_> its the standard place to put things
<failers> yes but why is it better then what you first said sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/username/downloads :P
<breach23> failers: there's a control panel setting that lets you configure this without messing with fstab
<failers> breach23 :o where?
<breach23> not at my desktop now, should be under kcontrol somewhere
<Dr_willis_> You may also need to use some options - depending on the filesystem
<failers> Dr_willis_ ok
<failers> breach23 kcontrol :S ? dont laugh but im new to linux ^^
<Dr_willis_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<breach23> hit Alt-F2, type kcontrol
<malv> i like the full screen feature of kde4. I can actually make a terminal fullscreen and get rid of the annoying taskbar distraction
<failers> nothing happends
<failers> breach23 dont think i got it
<breach23> was kcontrol taken out of kde4?
<failers> command not found if i do it terminal way
<failers> so i guess i dont got it
<breach23> i don't use it yet, need bluetooth
<hurra> breach23: it's called systemsettings now
<Dr_willis_> kde4 no longer has kcontrolol
<Dr_willis_> i think
<breach23> system settings was also in kde3, limited options, i like to have options
<failers> oh its under grub editor / tools / view devices info
<failers> thx found
<Dr_willis_> thats a weird place to alter mountpojjnts
<breach23> hold on, there's disk and filesystems under the advanced tab in system settings
<failers> no
<failers> it aint :|
<judgen> Is there any way of getting the classic kde3 start menu in kde4?
<failers> judgen right click on the menu and choose classic
<judgen> failers awsome
<judgen> thanks
<failers> oh what ever i got what i wanted thx breach23 and Dr_willis_ anyway
<breach23> glad to be of very little help failers
<judgen> in vmware, is there a way of doing ctrl+alt+bckspc
<failers> hm is there a way to auto turn of touchpad on boot
<failers> i got this cute key on my laptop wich i can turn it on but kinda annoying to always have to turn it off since i use it very rarely
<judgen> in kde 4.0 i could disable plasma by just deleting plasma from usr/bin, anyone know why this does not work anymore?
<alberto_> #kubuntu-ar
<franc_> bonjour, comment faire tourner une application vista sous kubuntu?
<Lupus-SLE> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lupus-SLE> Good evening all... anybody know how I can stop Kmix and Knetworkmanager from starting upon login? On Kubuntu Intrepid/KDE 4.1/x86
<franc_> ok, hi how to run an vista apply under kubuntu?
<Lupus-SLE> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<franc_> thanks
<petra> !dialupadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialupadmin
<judgen> what is the name of the binary for the kde4 kicker?
<olimpico> Can someone tell me if the update from 8.04.1 to 8.04.2 happens automatically if I "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<failers> wont you get 8.10 by doing that?
<failers> i dont know cuz im kinda new to linux but :)
<Megatherium> Newb question: which version of KDE does the current Kubuntu version (Ibex) ship with?
<enig> Hey i used Fuseiso to mount a ISO file with the -p option. where is the ISo mounted? i tried media and mnt
<enig> no luck
<enig> :s
<olimpico> failers: NO, you don't get 8.10
<rgreening> dist-upgrade isn't actually for updating to latest dist version. Try man apt-get to learn more about apt.
<rgreening> olimpico: yes, thats the correct command
<PSiL0> Megatherium: 4.1.2
<Megatherium> PSiL0: Thanks... I guess I'll be going with 8.04, then.
<enig> Hello. i was reading about a script that makes the fuse iso mount automaticly. but it's for ubuntu and it says to save the file to <user>/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<enig> But since i'm using Kubuntu gnome aint suposed to be there right?
<enig> where should i put it then?
<gmathews> Hi, is it safe to get the icons in the 'System Settings Tab' using get new themes - I have been reading about icons not really working in KDE 4
<majinbu> hello
<giz> hi majinbu
<thedark> hello everyone
<Xsss4hell> hi
<thedark> I am trying to set krecorder to record from my soundcard
<Xsss4hell> howto install bluetooth devices in kubuntu jaunty jackalope?
<thedark> does anyone know how I could set this up?
<thedark> I went to Audio Manager
<thedark> and set Krecord In to Soundcard out
<thedark> but still it doesn't record anything
<dstar_> Does anyone here use the ATI Catalyst drivers?
<Xsss4hell> I dismissed gnome today, let's say hooraay. I used it for 4 years or longer
<Xsss4hell> now  I'm with K4.2.x and totally happy till now
<Xsss4hell> let's see :)
<gmathews> Xsss4hell: using a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> yep
<Xsss4hell> gmathews: yep
<gmathews> sweet me too :)
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: better ask adamk on #compiz. or ask your question directly
<gmathews> Xsss4hell: why did you try the Jaunty route?
<Xsss4hell> gmathews: It's not that a gui can impress me, I use freebsd also, so.. But the technology inside
<andrew__> Hello. Please help me with sound. I have no sound from TV-tuner based on SAA7134
<gmathews> ah i see. I am still a relative n00b. Used Ubuntu for about 6 months. Installed Kubuntu 2 days ago
<Xsss4hell> gmathews: because I want to try things out. and a3 is currently pretty stable and the next release is not far enough, so I know the freeze is coming near
<Xsss4hell> The last time I used kde  was  2003 :D
<thedark> should I not have krec in set to soundcard out?
<Xsss4hell> was about time
<thedark> I tried vice versa as well
<thedark> but no sound
<thedark> AHHHHHHH why is everything so simple so complicated
<Xsss4hell> thedark: that's the nature of simple things ;)
<thedark> its just a bad computing day for me
<Xsss4hell> thedark: I don`t know krecord, but why don't you try audacity to record? it should work
<dstar_> I'm trying to figure out how to do two things: 1) Ensure that the X framebuffer is big enough for my external monitor (1680x1050) even if it's not attached when X starts 2) Figure out how I need to configure things so that I can use both monitors (not at the same time, I just want to be able to switch back and forth) and still have 3D acceleration.
<kaddi> i'd like to take a look at kde 4.2 and have been following the installationguide on upgrading with intrepid. Halfway down the guide asks to uninstall all plasmoids...
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: easy^
<dstar_> I found something that says that 3D acceleration with two displays is only supported with BigDesktop setup, but I can't figure out what BigDesktop is.
<thedark> audaicty doesn't work either
<kaddi> but i don't even really know what these are, I've never used them. Is it safe to assume that I have no plasmoids install or are there some default plasmoids i ned to uninstall
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: btw, the framebuffer is irrelevant
<thedark> it has 4 options for audio in
<gmathews> thedark: audacity has been known to not work in Ubuntu - there is a bug filed for it
<Xsss4hell> dstar_ it should be sufficient
<thedark> AHHH so how do I use krecord?
<thedark> sound comes out of my speakers, I can listent o music fine
<gmathews> thedark: Intrepid that is
<Xsss4hell> no idea^ donnt know that app
<thedark> I use skype
<thedark> okay I use Kubuntu
<gmathews> thedark: i think something is wrong with the audio
<thedark> if Audacity doesn't work
<thedark> what can I use to record from my soundcard?
<gmathews> not sure thedark
 * thedark jumps off a cliff
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: Not exactly, because you can't set a resolution greater than the framebuffer. By default, it sets the framebuffer to the size of the largest monitor when it starts, so if the external monitor isn't attached, it gets set to 1440x900. Then when I attach the external monitor, I can't set it to a resolution greater than 1440x900.....
<thedark> ahhh this and DVD problems are driving me crazy
<thedark> and I can't find any podcasts in Korean
<thedark> how the hell am I supposed to get Korean audio this way?
<thedark> it is impossible
<thedark> I am trying to learn Korean and Kubuntu is not helping
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: I know, but the default config is should be ok enough for 2 monitors with ati 9.1
<gmathews> lol thedark I know how you feel bud..
<gmathews> ;/
<Xsss4hell> but never try ati + jaunty
<Xsss4hell> only ati + ubuntu<9
<Xsss4hell> howto add bluetooth devices in kubuntu? somehow, there ain't a symbol in the tray
<gmathews> Nothing works on KDE 4.1. Got a using the theme manager in KDE itself and guess what! It doesnt work properly.
 * gmathews boots into Windows.
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: I think we're talking about separate things... I'm talking about the X framebuffer size, which is a resolution. You'll see it if you run xrandr with no options: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1680 x 1680
<Xsss4hell> gmathews: try kde4.2 its wow
<gmathews> *Got an icon theme.
<gmathews> Xsss4hell: will it affect my stuff?
<Xsss4hell> usually no
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: If I don't have my external monitor attached when I boot, the maximum will be the size of my built-in LCD, which is 1440x900
<gmathews> Xsss4hell: how different is it to 4.1 anyway
<giz> Xsss4hell:I use 4.1 and everything seems to have been working for a while now even audacity
<Xsss4hell> giz gmathews http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: what I meant was, that ther is a gui now from amd ati^
<Xsss4hell> where  you can enable disable monitors etc.
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: Right, but the X framebuffer can't be resized, so if it's initially set too small you have to restart X to change it.  If you're talking about the Control Center, it won't show resolutions above the framebuffer size.
<thedark> okay the Out-soundard Bus means the sound that comes out of my speakers right?
<thedark> soundcard
<Xsss4hell> dstar_ yes indeed
<Xsss4hell> do I have to install bluetooth myself before kde recognizes it?
<Xsss4hell> kdebluetooth?
<Bsims> Hey got a weird one... kde nightly neon isn't detecting all of my drives correctly
<thedark> what does aRTs control do?
<helpdesk> please anybody knows how i could use the GRUB ? asking me to point my default entry in menu.list to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23.acme1. any idea ?
<Xsss4hell> Bsims: I  think, you can file a bug, or report back to the developers, wich is a different channel
<Bsims> Hrm kubuntu-devel?
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: Do you know which of the various options for setting up a multiple monitors corresponds to 'BigDesktop'? I'm guessing AMD must have renamed that at some point.
<Bsims> whats wierd is it works correctly in 3.5x
<Xsss4hell> yep, but I  think kde's  bugtracking system is located at launchpad
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: google ;) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=redblog_entry&item=2550
<thedark> If I want to record my soundcards output, what should I do in Kmix?
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: Aha! Now why the hell didn't that show up when I was googling? Maybe I missed it because the date is so old....
<Machtin> :f/wc
<thedark> how about what sound is made out of, can anyone answer that one?
<Bsims> thedark: try seeing if Krec can do it for you
<Xsss4hell> dstar_: cuz I searched for "linux ati bigdesktop"
<Xsss4hell> ..
<thedark> that is what I am trying to figure out
<theunixgeek> Ok, so from within 4.1, how do I upgrade to 4.2?
<Xsss4hell> anyone good in algorithms here?
<thedark> but nobody, not here or in google seems to know what to do
<thedark> Krec is supposed to be easy to use
<dstar_> Xsss4hell: aha... I think I was using ubuntu instead of linux.
<thedark> I guess I am an imbecile
<Xsss4hell> google is not a person :D haha
 * thedark drags his knuckles across the floor toward his dank cave of tragedy and solitude
<thedark> this is ridiculous
<thedark> so nobody even knows what the aRts controller does?
<thedark> is everyone here a newb like me?
<Xsss4hell> thedark chill, there must be a solution, what you want to do is something very basic
<thedark> that is what I am thinking
<thedark> but I can't do it!
<thedark> then again, when I first got Kubuntu, I couldn't even use headphones until the last update
<thedark> so who knows how it is in Linux land
<Xsss4hell> unsupported hardware .
<thedark> but if sound is coming out of the speakers, how could it be that I can't record it?hmmm
<thedark> good, I scared him off
<giz> the dark:www.arts-project.org/doc/manual/index-3.html
<thedark> I think I get the gist of it
<thedark> not very user friendly language
<thedark> but it doesn't help me
<thedark> thanks though
<thedark> does anyone know what this bus is?
<thedark> for a recording problem
<thedark> Krec IN needs to be set to the Bus that is Soundcard-Out RIGHT???!!!
<thedark> that is how I have it set
<thedark> for any recording problem
<thedark> how would it be set
<thedark> like that right?
<thedark> who knows?
<marius> servertokens webcouture.sytes.net
<Guest5131> hi, I'm having trouble access windows shares from dolphin/konqueror. Can someone pastebin their working smb.conf for me to use please?
<koperton> mmm
<koperton> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dstar> How do I take a screenshot in KDE?
<reinhold> dstar: ksnapshot
<dstar> reinhold: thanks
<dstar> reinhold: does that have a shortcut key by default?
<reinhold> dstar: It used to be tied to "PrtScrn" in kde3, but here it does not seem to work with kde 4.2 any more :(
<dstar> ok
<dstar> thanks
<Bou> hello
<Bou> how do you turn off the hibernation?
<Bou> i mean to prevent the computer to ever get in hibernation
<thedark> okay...
<thedark> so listen...
<thedark> please...
<thedark> anyone...
<thedark> Krec indicates a sound input when there is a system sound
<thedark> like when a notification message comes up or something
<thedark> but it is not detecting music I play with say, Kaffeine
<Bsims> I am trying to install the experimental packages from the PPA and when I tried an apt-get install kde kde-core I got the following message  kde-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Bsims> E: Broken packages
<Bsims> I am trying to install kde4 on Intrepid and I can't get it to work... apt-get install -s kubuntu-kde4-desktop reports broken packages anyone got a clue?
<BluesKaj> Bsims , follow this tutorial http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Bsims> BluesKaj: thats the problem I don't already have a kde4 install to do so
<BluesKaj> Bsims , add this deb to your souces.list , then do a sudo apt get update , then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop . deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<slow-motion> hi
<Bsims> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112530/
<BluesKaj> Bsims , are you running gnome desktop then ?
<Bsims> BluesKaj: kde 3.5 on intrepid and nightly neon
 * Bsims is debating waiting for Jaunty and doing a fresh install
<Casandir> Noob question about burning... when I burn my bootdisc, does it matter if I burn the unzipped folder, or should I just burn the files in the dir?
<Bsims> Thanks for the help off to do some running
<p_quarles> Casandir: neither
<Casandir> How then, if neither?
<p_quarles> Casandir: a boot disk image should be in an .iso compressed filesystem format -- that's what you burn to CD
<BluesKaj> hi jhutchins ..ltns
<Casandir> p_quarles: I had thought as much, but didn't locate an .iso in the isolinux dir, where I thought it might be...
<p_quarles> Casandir: that's because whatever it is you have is not actually a bootable CD image; you need to start over from the beginning
<Casandir> Right-o - thank you!  I assume I can find the downloadable .iso somewhere on kubuntu.org?
<mirko_> sera
<p_quarles> Casandir: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Casandir> Rock - thank you (:
<mirko_> italiani?
<Casandir> hmm... this is what I downloaded originally
<KomiaPoika> how do i turn off kde 4.2's auto screen saver and lock after 1 min??
<Casandir> ...was already on that page
<p_quarles> Casandir: just choose a location from the dropdown menu and press the "start download" button
<Casandir> Aye - all set now. Thought it was a .zip by the desktop icon, the name was too long to see.  Thanks again!
<Casandir> ./smackhead
<manumar> hello
<manumar> hi
<manumar> everyone
<manumar> :d
<manumar> xD
<manumar> I want to create a trackmania server so I see here the files that I need
<manumar> http://www.gamershell.com/download_33952.shtml
<manumar> well
<manumar> I dont know how can I eject the server
<manumar> because I cant see any.. .SH file
<thedark> okay I can record from my headset in Audacity
<thedark> but I still can't record from my sound card
<thedark> can anyone offer any advice?
<thedark> it doesn't give me an error
<thedark> it just doesn't detect any sound
<Bsims> Hrm I am running kde nightly neon and now I get the message that vlc can not run... due to Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<Bsims> Aborted
<Bsims> The only conflict I can see is /maybe/ its seeing the amarok-nightly-qt but it shouldn't conflict
<p_quarles> Bsims: it wouldn't conflict, as the amarok-nightly builds are specifically designed to use its own qt libs
<djsiege> Hello all
<djsiege> just a quick question
<Bsims> p_quarles: I know but something is conflicting it
<djsiege> is there a way to get the K Menu to open when I press the windows key?
<p_quarles> Bsims: right, but the Ubuntu VLC package wouldn't even be *aware* of the Qt libs that amarok-nightly is using
<Bsims> p_quarles: exactly thats what is so frustrating about it
<p_quarles> djsiege: Win key alone? No. Win key in combination with another? Yes.
<impy> this might seem like a daft question, but I'm trying to find something that will allow me to broadcast shoutcast mp3 to a friend's server, prefferably something GUI
<p_quarles> Bsims: are you running KDE 4.2 from the Launchpad PPA?
<djsiege> p_quarles: how would I go about setting that up?
<Bsims> p_quarles: nightly neon from the neon PPA
<djsiege> KDE 4.1 btw
<p_quarles> djsiege: systemsettings --> global keyboard shortcuts
<p_quarles> Bsims: so Neon for your entire KDE setup?
<thedark> so nobody here can record their soundcards output in audacity?
<thedark> I get no error, it just doesn't pick up any sound
<thedark> a flat line
<Bsims> p_quarles: correct
<thedark> but it detects and record sound input to my logitech USB headset just fine
<Bsims> p_quarles: Heh I also have 3.5 installed along side
<Bsims> however Neon doesn't touch anything of the rest
<p_quarles> Bsims: sorry, I thought you were talking about just Amarok; I don't know, really; that may conflict with VLC
<thedark> ahhhhh someone must know
<thedark> am I the first person this has happened to?
<p_quarles> Bsims: you can probably compile VLC wiht static Qt libs if you're willing to spend some time on it
<p_quarles> thedark: you asked; stop re-asking
<Bsims> bah too much like work <g>
<p_quarles> Bsims: let me install VLC real quick here and see if I get anything similar with the Launchpad PPA 4.2
 * thedark sonic booms the chatroom
<thedark> this is jacked up right here
<claire> salut
<p_quarles> Bsims: VLC works fine with the Qt libs from the Launchpad PPA
<Bsims> p_quarles: Hrm not here... must be me... I do have 3.5 installed but it worked before
<p_quarles> Bsims: you don't have what I'm talking about installed, though
<djsiege> ok....  it's not working
<flapane> hi
<flapane> i have a problem with eth0 on (k) hardy i386, eth0 won't enable after a reboot  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057174
<djsiege> i set the shortcut to meta+z, saved it, but it won't pop open the application launcher
<flapane> t.i.a
<kriox> hi ..
<Bsims> p_quarles: hrm I may say hell with it and reinstall I got backups made just a pain in the arse reinstalling all the little packages you use
<fung> hey guys I got an issue with my sound. worked for a while before, then used xp for a while. then i come back and its not working anymore. funny thing is, if i turn my speaker ALL the way up, I can barely hear sound out of my headphones. Also all my playback settings are turned all the way up.
<Bsims> Might be easiest as lets face it ubuntu doesn't handle upgrades between versions nicely
<kriox> something goes wrong with my pendrive on kubuntu 8.04
<p_quarles> Bsims: what I'm saying is that instead of using the neon nightly builds for KDE 4.2, use the Launchpad PPA that provides a stable 4.2 build; those libs work with VLC
<kriox> it work on windows on the same machine
 * Bsims nods will do p_quarles 
<fung> Any ideas about my sound issue? :/
<ghostcube> fung, hmm sounds strange
<kriox> fung: have you try to reeboot??
<ghostcube> and you checked that all settings are normal in alsamixer too ?
<djsiege> agggh! I can't get this thing to open with teh keyboard!
<djsiege> the*
<fung> when this happened initially, I went back to XP. now I have time to troubleshoot and its still not working
<KDesk> hi
<fung> and yeah all my playback options in alsamixer are maxed out
<ghostcube> hmmm
<KDesk> Where can I get the latest Koffice (the version 2) binaries for kubuntu?
<ghostcube> fung, is this in all players like this not working ?
<fung> yes, I was in firefox on youtube. also amarok playing music
<ghostcube> is this kde 4.2 ? what soundkart are u running
<ghostcube> card
<fung> not kde 4.2 (although I'm updating it right now. hoping after reboot some other old package will get updated and sound starts working again)
<fung> I'm have audigy 2
<fsalvador> Hi
<djsiege> are there any major improvements from KDE 4.1 to 4.2?
<p_quarles> yes
<fung> ghostcube: update finished. Going to reboot to see if sound still broken.
<thedark> okay, how about this for an easy question
<thedark> I changed my system language to Korean
<thedark> now I am trying to switch it back
<thedark> but still some apps are in Korean
<thedark> yet I removed every language but US English and set it to the default language
<thedark> and have logged out twice
<p_quarles> thedark: sudo update-locale
<Unksi> thedark: what is the output of locale?
<thedark> nothing happens
<thedark> yeah nothing happens
<thedark> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<thedark> LANGUAGE=ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en
<thedark> well that is the output for just "locale"
<Unksi> ok
<thedark> but nothing happens when I enter sudo update-locale
<Unksi> thedark: try sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE
<fung> ghostcube: nope. still same :/
<ghostcube> fung, hmm what soundcard is this
<thedark> nothing happened
<thedark> should I have seen something or do I need to logout?
<Unksi> thedark: try logging out
<kaddi> how can i zoom in and out in imagemagick
<kaddi> i can only see about a tenth of my image :(
<kaddi> (this is on kde4.2)
<fung> ghostcube: audigy 2
<thedark> didn't work
<Unksi> ok, did the output of locale change?
<thedark> yes
<thedark> except for one line
<thedark> LANGUAGE=ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en
<Unksi> ok, try sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF8
<Unksi> sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<Unksi> typoed^
<thedark> didn't change it
<setuid_w00t> Is there a way to make kmail show the receiver instead of the sender in my Sent mail folder?
<Unksi> hmm
<moox> hi
<thedark> :(
<Unksi> what if you do export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 ?
<Unksi> and then check locale
<thedark> it changed it
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: since kde 4.2 yes, i don't know about 4.1.3 though
<Unksi> only temporarily
<Unksi> hmm
<thedark> !
<moox> I have a little problem when upgrading from gnome (ubuntu 8.10) to kde 4.2
<Unksi> whats the contents of /etc/default/locale ?
<moox> some file in .kde/share/config are no writable
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: Is that the version that you are running? (4.2)
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: yes
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: Can you tell me how to do it in that version and I will check if it's available in 4.1.3
<BentFrank> My system is Kubuntu 8.10.  "ls -l foo" gives me "-rwxrwSrwx".  I do "chmod 0777 foo".  The perms don;t change.  What is that capital S in my perms and why doesnt 0777 clear it?
<BentFrank> It's on a share mounted from a NAS if thamatters
<ghostcube> fung, pci ?
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: i dont think that its available. on the right of the search bar there are several buttons, one is called 'select view appearance'
<fung> ghostcube, yes
<Guest3563> I just updated kde 4.2 from ppa repository and desktop effects have stoped working
<Guest3563> I have tested the glx and dri and everything works fine on games, etc...
<thedark> so what can I do?
<fung> anyway I asked someone in #alsa and just noticed alsa 1.0.19 came out. I'm using .17 right now so
<thedark> this is the worst computing day ever :(
<Guest3563> any ideas where I should start looking to solve this?
<ghostcube> fung, the audigy2 should work fine
<gekkoo> moox: you could do execute this cmd: find ~/.kde/share/config -exec chmod u+rw,g+rw,o+r '{}' \;
<ghostcube> fung, what is set as primary sound output in systemsettings multimedia and then inside music ?
<ghostcube> check that the alsa device is the first one
<ghostcube> not pulseaudio
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: The only button I see there is "Open Full Search"
<Skrot-> Hi, I'm having some issues with (k)networkmanager in kubuntu 8.10. If I click a essid in knetworkmanager, nothing happens. Any ideas where to start debugging this?
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: then it's not possible, i guess
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: 4.2 will be in the 9.04 right?
<fung> ghostcube, alsa? that's not even on the list for me.
<Unksi> thedark: whats the contents of /etc/default/locale ?
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: yea, i think so
<fung> ghostcube, audigy is first on the list
<ghostcube> fung can u post a screenshot of the audio sources to pastie.org
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: I can wait I guess.  Thanks for the help
<gekkoo> 4.2 is very stable and fast
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: How did you install it?  From source?
<thedark> okay sorry, didn't see that
<ghostcube> nah picaste.de
<Unksi> np
<ghostcube> damn lol fung picpaste.de
<fung> ghostcube, alright
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: i used experimental (not official) repositories
<fung> ghostcube, erm I'm can't read german
<thedark> ....
<thedark> 䅌䝎攽彮单售䙔㠭䰊乁啇䝁㵅湥啟⹓呕ⵆ
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 :-)
<Unksi> thats it?
<thedark> it is a bunch of... Japanese characters
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: So I'm guessing that 4.2 fixed more problems for you than it created?
<ghostcube> fung, try the english flag in the right upper corner or .com
<ghostcube> sorry
<gekkoo> setuid_w00t: yes, definitely
<ghostcube> :)
<Unksi> thedark: ok, make it empty and put LANG=en_US.UTF-8 there
<setuid_w00t> gekkoo: Thanks again.  I'll check out 4.2 later today/
<Unksi> and try relogging
<Guest3563> hmm
<cptaj> hey guys, I installed kde on my vanilla ubuntu. Can you link me to that one tutorial on how to completely remove kde? >_>
<fung> ghostcube, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Multimedia_-_System_Settings.png
<Unksi> !gnomeonly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeonly
<Unksi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<thedark> it worked :D
<thedark> finally, something goes right
<Unksi> thedark: great :)
<Guest3563> weird, I now have both my desktop and laptop computers with the latest ppa5 packages from kde 4.2 and bath have broken desktop effects
<cptaj> thanks I'll give that a shot
<Unksi> yw :)
<ghostcube> fung, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938521
<ghostcube> have u checked this
<cbwcjw> So if I want to remove all GNOME packages....
<cbwcjw> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cbwcjw> ahha!
<joshuajtl> will installing/using gtk apps in kde slow down general performance?
<Guest3563> nope
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: They run pretty fine.
<Guest3563> is anyone here using kde 4.2?
 * cbwcjw is
 * gekkoo is
<joshuajtl> I am
<Guest3563> can you install the latest updates from repository
<Guest3563> and tell me if desktop effects still works afterwards
<cbwcjw> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<joshuajtl> yes they do
<gekkoo> yep
<joshuajtl> anyone know how to turn off grouping in the panel?
<Guest3563> damnit, both my computers have the same problem
<gekkoo> joshuajtl: righ-click task manager settings :)
<Guest3563> is there any reason why 3d games, etc... work fine but kde 4.2 desktop effects don't?
<fung> ghostcube, I'm not sure what that command is supposed to do.. looks just like as if I ran 'alsamixer' in the terminal. I checked again though and everything is turned up
<joshuajtl> oh yeah didnt see it i guess thanks gekko
<joshuajtl> ok I updated to 4.2 now i don't have any (except default) plasma themes... but searching for plasma in adept got me nothing
<cbwcjw> "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids." -> From the Kubuntu site
<fung> joshuajtl, you can alsa disable grouping manually for each group by middle mouse clicking. nifty little funtion
<joshuajtl> yeah i read that, it doesnt say no plasma packages are compatible just that old ones arent
<joshuajtl> hmm that is neat fung thx
<joshuajtl> i have never liked adept, does anyone use anything else other than command line?
<gekkoo> aptitude :)
<joshuajtl> ... command line
<fung> ghostcube, Hey I think I found the culprit
<fung> ghostcube, almost blew out my eardrums too. I was randomly muting different things and by muting Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack, sound came back
<joshuajtl> plus I tried kde 4.2 with suse live cd and it had other plasma themes...
<joshuajtl> not just default
<gekkoo> well, isnt there something called kpackage? never tried it though
<cptaj> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ghostcube> fung, cool
<gekkoo> joshuajtl: you can download new themes easily
<joshuajtl> oh yeah forgot about that gekko, thanks...
<joshuajtl> I just came back to kubuntu been away for a bit trying out windows 7
<fung> ghostcube, thx for your help!
<gekkoo> it's really well integrated
<ghostcube> np man
<joshuajtl> what is well integrated
<gekkoo> the theme downloading thingy :)
<joshuajtl> oh yeah it is
<joshuajtl> anyone else dislike the new 4.2 panel theme? (just saying)
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: I actually like it a LOT more
<joshuajtl> wow odd... i guess you just cant dispute taste
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: I disliked 4.1's actually :P Taste is everything
<joshuajtl> i'm installing all the new themes :)
<joshuajtl> i'm going to install Sugar gui from OLPC
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: hahahah!
<|gunni|> I miss my movie thumbnails in kde 4 (kubuntu intrepid, kde 4.2) Is there a known way to get them back?
<joshuajtl> cbwcjw: seroiusly, it's an interesting idea
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: Yea, its just OLPC is losing money reallly fast, but that is pretty cool
<joshuajtl> are they that's too bad
<elione> hola necesito ayuda con el apagado de mi pc tengo instalado KDE 4.2 en Ubuntu 8.10 en un asus eee pc,por favor abridme un privado,muchas gracias de antemano
<ghostcube> !es | elione
<ubottu> elione: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carpii_> im using kmail with several 'identities'. One identity fails to send mail with the error 'Unknown Transport Protocol'. The other identity works fine. Has anyone had this, its driving me crazy since theyre both gmail accounts with similar settings?
<elione> #ubuntu-es
<moshu> Hei hei :)
<moshu> Waddup ppl? :D
<moshu> Damn, I can`t get any sound from the PC, someone has any idea?
<moshu> it`s Ubuntu with KD
<moshu> E
<Doates> How do I download wine when using kubuntu?
<faydriss> apt-get wine
<BentFrank> My system is Kubuntu 8.10.  foo is a file on a NAS mounted via samba.  "ls -l foo" gives me "-rwxrwSrwx".  I do "chmod 0777 foo".  The perms don't change.  What is that capital S in my perms and why doesnt 0777 clear it?
<faydriss> too many numbers?
<faydriss> why 0777 and not 777?
<maco> faydriss: 0 means "no sticky bit"
<faydriss> k
<BentFrank> the 0 place can be 2 for setgid and 4 for setuid
<BentFrank> i think 1 means sticky
<maco> BentFrank: thanks. couldnt remember the other options
<BentFrank> stat foo gives: 2767/-rwxrwSrwx
<moshu> Someone please help me? :)
<moshu> I can`t hear any sound :|
<moshu> From the PC of course :)
<ghostcube> moshu, what card is this ?
<moshu> Hm... dunno
<moshu> 1 sec :)
<moshu> It`s integrate
<moshu> d I believe
<ghostcube> lspci
<ghostcube> is there any sound card mentioned
<Doates> can someone help me install wine
<moshu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<gekkoo> BentFrank: does chmod g-s clears that bit?
<moshu> app-get wine
<moshu> apt-get
<moshu> :)
<Doates> where do i put that?
<moshu> in the konsole?
<Doates> okay thankyou im dumb
<ghostcube> moshu, i have an intel audio too have u checked that all outputs are on inside kmix or alsamixer
<rwreed> upgrading to 8.10 from 8.4 on reboot got warning during build of driver modules kernel version in version.h does not match currently running kernel thing seems hung. what should I do
<moshu> Doates: sudo apt-get install wine
<moshu> ghostcube: it`s my first time using linux...
<moshu> I try it on a virtual machines, back on vista
<ghostcube> moshu, hmm ok then check inside kmix if all channels are on and not muted
<moshu> So, I am not so good with it...
<moshu> How can I do that?
<ghostcube> in the taskbar there is an sound icon
<ghostcube> this is kmix normally
<Doates> E: Type 'apt-get-wineapt-get-wineapt-get-wine' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Doates> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<moshu> A, that looks ok man
<moshu> nothing is muted
<moshu> All is 50% oon volume
<ghostcube> Doates, sudo apt-get install wine     not more
<moshu> Yes, indeed
<moshu> I told him so upper :>
<ghostcube> moshu, check kmenu >< systemsettings >> sound or on 4.2 multimedia check that the intel device is the first used one
<moshu> I had some driver, is called hda intel
<Doates> thats what i typed
<moshu> 1 sec
<ghostcube> Doates, pls post youre sources.list
<ghostcube> to pastie.org
<raphael> bonjour
<moshu> Bonjour raphael
<Doates> adept installer isnt opening now
<moshu> ghostcube: I can`t reach any sound thing on settings or sistem :\
<raphael> je suis entrain de tester cette version d'os
<moshu> O, ca va raphael :)
<moshu> Moi aussi :)
<raphael> bé je sais pas trop si j'men sort avec kubuntu
<ghostcube> moshu, maybe the virtual device isnt working correct
<ghostcube> moshu, try a lice dvd or cd
<ghostcube> live
<moshu> I wonder if is there ant command or something
<moshu> For drivers or... ?
<moshu> lice ?
<moshu> a
<ghostcube> moshu, nah for testing the system live cd of 8.10
<moshu> With live it works :)
<Doates> im going to restart and see what that does for me
<moshu> I have it on a virtual hdd
<ghostcube> then it is an vm problem
<moshu> And it was working :|
<moshu> But now doesn`t :|
<ghostcube> hmm when did it stop
<raphael> je voulais mettre hardy heron mais ya rien d autre qui s install a part kubuntu
<ghostcube> !fr | rajdhani
<ubottu> rajdhani: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<moshu> Maybe because now I got it on 64x ?
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> raphael, was for you
<ghostcube> moshu, hmm nah shouldnt matter
<raphael> oups i made a mystake so no?
<ghostcube> eh  nah :D
<ghostcube> !fr | raphael
<ubottu> raphael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ghostcube> ;)
<raphael> i think i speak english now
<moshu> How  can I install audio drivers? :)
<moshu> Oh, now you know english :)
<moshu> Now it`s fully installed ghostcube
<moshu> :)
<moshu> The Ubuntu
<moshu> I don`t have any sound, and I can`t install falsh player
<moshu> Anything else works just fine
<raphael> so, i don't know how to use it, how can i do for join the french channel?
<moshu> Try: /join #ubuntu-fr
<moshu> :)
<raphael> join #ubuntu-fr
<ghostcube> with /
<raphael> ah
<raphael> ok
<ghostcube> moshu, n oidea what is causing this
<moshu> Oh... :(
<ghostcube> normally it should work for intel hda
<moshu> I`ll look around, maybe I`ll catch it :)
<raphael> thank you
<moshu> Aha...
<moshu> Avp raphael :)
<failers> any one know why in kde 4.2 i get error when trying to activate desktop effects?
<moshu> Maybe it`s from video card
<moshu> Isnt` recognized or something :|
<failers> failed to activate desktop effects using the given configureatuib iotuibs
<failers> ops
<failers> typo there haha
<ActionParsnip1> hey guys
<failers> moshu: why doesnt it recognize it :/ ?
<failers> its nvida
<failers> should be compatible ? :|
<ActionParsnip1> is there a package i need to install to get tab completion for coomands like apt-get, i can't tab complete 'install' or 'dist-upgrad' can anyone please advise
<moshu> I`ve have that problem to
<moshu> On a nvidia
<failers> :o
<moshu> You are running on a virtual machine?
<failers> nah
<moshu> Hm..
<moshu> Try click again that performance thing
<moshu> And if it`s not working
<failers> performance thing?
<moshu> Go on NVidia website and get the latest drivers
<moshu> Desktop. ...
<ActionParsnip1> also if i have a program running, and i connect via ssh with x forwarding, is there a way to capture the running program to the remote system without having to kill / rerun the program??
<failers> moshu: what do you mean with performance thing :S ?
<moshu> Where you get that error
<moshu> :)
<failers> well i got newest driver so it aint that atleast
<failers> 180.27
<maurizio_> ciao
<moshu> Ciao maurizio_
<moshu> cmme va? :)
<moshu> Hm... dunno failers
<moshu> :|
<failers> :/
<failers> its so lame
<moshu> Yes :)
<failers> compiz doesnt work since it need some libs that are uninstalled when you install 4.2 and desktop effects isnt working
<failers> so here we go all my eyecandy is gone :D
<moshu> :|
<moshu> It got a problem myself, with audio :D
<ActionParsnip1> compiz is worthless anyroad
<failers> ActionParsnip1: nah i find the cube nice :)
<failers> moshu: what kind of problem?
<moshu> I can`t hear any sound :|
<moshu> I got ony mp3`s
<moshu> I installed a mp3 package for Amarok
<moshu> And now Amarok it`s working, but I can`t hear anything :|
<failers> :|
<moshu> :|
<moshu> Brb, I`ll try some stuff
<moshu> Anyway, fck Bill Gates :)
<Zorix> i want linux bluray video support :/
<ActionParsnip1> moshu: windows has its place otherwise it would never get used
<moshu> Yes, indeed :)
<ActionParsnip1> moshu: so its a moot statement
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<moshu> Ok, I understand now!
<moshu> :))
<KDesk> in kate is it possible to configure it so that when it opens, the left menu/bar doesn't open by defualt?
<ActionParsnip1> KDesk: that bit is the documents button on the far left
<KDesk> ActionParsnip1: yes, that sidebar
<KDesk> ActionParsnip1: I don't like it to be open every time I open Kate
<ActionParsnip1> KDesk: thats all i got
<KDesk> ActionParsnip1: When you open Kate, that sidebar isn't open? I can see all the different documents I have open with kate, but I dont like that
<joshuajtl> hey folks, oxygen in firefox is still broken, anyone use something else?
<ActionParsnip1> KDesk: yeah i have it open too
<ActionParsnip1> KDesk: if you click the left button twice, it goes
<joshuajtl> anyone?
<harun> yokmu bizim dilden konusan
<KDesk> ActionParsnip1: If I click once it goes, but The next time I open kate, it will come again.
<KDesk> joshuajtl: What do you mean, the icon theme? I use one from addons.firefox.com
<joshuajtl> kdesk no regular kde4 oxygen theme makes tabs in firefox look bad
<ActionParsnip1> KDesk: theres no man kate either
<ActionParsnip1> joshuajtl: install a firefox theme, it'lll override the kde one
<joshuajtl> yeah i guess, wanted to keep oxygen
<KDesk> joshuajtl: I have an oxygen theme that looks just like oxygen for firefox
<KDesk> joshuajtl: ah, no, it is not a theme, it is only icons, the theme I use is onle called Qtcurve for all GTK apps
<KDesk> the package is: gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<joshuajtl> thx think i'll just change the firefox theme
<joshuajtl> http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/ works nicely
<joshuajtl> hrmm I got pretty used to windows 7... (left kubuntu to try it out) may go back
<Mallulink> Online malayalam movies at http://www.mallulink.com/movies.html
<Zorix> i cant believe people still use windows after getting abused by ms
<joshuajtl> i never got abused by ms...
<joshuajtl> windows 7 is really nice... fast unbuggy
<Fieldy> !vmware-player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-player
<Fieldy> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<KDesk> the main problem of windows is that is is close sources and propietary, so in general it is tecnicaly inferior and vulnerable, you don't know what you have in you hd, only ms.
<joshuajtl> i recommend that everyone try out the free windows 7 beta
<tom__> moshu: i got it working now
<joshuajtl> honestly so far my experience coming back to kubuntu from windows 7 is that windows 7 felt more solid
<moshu> What tom__?
<moshu> :)
<moshu> Nvidia?
<tom__> desktop effects
<moshu> aha..
<dewman> The great argument of windows and linux.
<dewman> hehehe
<MoshutZu> Nice then :)
<tom__> MoshutZu: test do "glxinfo | grep render"
<tom__> for me it says direct rendering no
<joshuajtl> dewman: just saying... cuz i just gave 7 a shot...
<MoshutZu> Aha..
<failers> or said
<KDesk> I would not try windows any more because it doesn't respect the standarts, it is as usual a propietary pice of software that you can not trust, any linux/bsd window manager or Desktop envirnoment can be custumized much more, it is more segure and open!
<failers> so then i just reinstall xserver nv driver and removed /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so and then just reinstalled nvidia driver
<failers> and tada it worked
<dewman> Yep...Needing to register so I can download there software is pretty silly.
<joshuajtl> battery consumption using windows 7 on my dell 1525 was ridiculously short... so i'm trying kubuntu (as ubuntu came preinstalled on this machine) to test battery consumption...
<dewman> but to each there own.
<joshuajtl> KDesk: as you wish... wouldn't hurt to try a free beta though... put your money where your mouth is...
<dewman> more like put your money into microsoft.... no thanks
<astromme> joshuajtl: It's not really free. It's giving your information to microsoft. And it's definitely not free in terms of libre
<astromme> and it definitely won't be free come release
<joshuajtl> of course it won't ... you can fudge the info if it's that vital to you
<joshuajtl> it's not like your giving away your ssn
<dewman> the only thing that microsoft gives away is exploits. hehe
<joshuajtl> it's funny that everyone who is talking badly about windows 7 here have never tried it...
<dewman> how can you make that quick assumption?
<dewman> you know that for a fact? Sheesh...
<joshuajtl> have you?
<KDesk> joshuajtl: don't take it personal, but I hate windows so much that I will never try it again, I have used many years windows, (without paying for it) so the money is not a problem hehe, If you want a program it is malware or shareware or freeware, or malware or virus, it take to much time. GNU/Linux has much more future, and now many more companies are using Linux inside, and in there products, like many mother boards, intel with moblin.
<astromme> joshuajtl: yes in fact I have
<astromme> joshuajtl: And I decided that my solution for software was superior, based on functuality and flexability, not to mention the cost
<MoshutZu> Keep it coming KDesk :)
<astromme> but to each his own
<dstar> Anyone know if there's a good IRC channel to ask for help on traffic shaping stuff?
<joshuajtl> see the intersting thing about windows 7 is that it's basically ms's last chance to get it right before linux takes over a large hunk of their customer base... thats why it's very intersting to try windows 7...
<astromme> eh, you could have said that about win98, win2k, winxp, or even windows vista
<joshuajtl> astromme windows 7 is a huge leap from all of those
<Guest65444> mac is also taking a large hunk
<joshuajtl> in every way
<cbwcjw> astromme: I beleive thta windows 7 will be just as popular and that the userbases will even out eventually.
<astromme> joshuajtl: I've tried it. It's not a huge leap from vista. (Vista isn't so bad itself). It is however not what fits me.
<Guest65444> vista is "so bad"
<Guest65444> c'mon memory management sucks
<astromme> Again, to each their own. In my experience it wasn't bad.
<joshuajtl> astromme as far as UI, and usability and performance it is a very huge leap... and I agree that vista is horrible
<astromme> joshuajtl: Honestly the UI is quite similar. It changed a few important things here and there, but the interface is largely the same.
<cbwcjw> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<joshuajtl> i agree every os has a place... i'm not arguing that windows 7 is better than any other os... i personally think all os's suck
<astromme> Just like the interface in 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, etc... of mac os x has been similar
<astromme> or GNOME has been similar (in 2.x) or KDE has been similar (in either 3.x or in 4.x)
<KDesk> it is not windows 7 it is WINDOWS, that is the problem, there are so many resons to not use it, segurity, stability, performance. Many goverments don't use windows because of security. In the top500 fastest computer ~80% use Linux. Also like astromme said, GNU/Linux is free as libre. That is the most important, not because of money, because of segurity and to be able to choose.
<astromme> but anyways, it's time for other work.
<cbwcjw> !offtopic
<Guest65444> but gnome or kde are far more customizable than any propietary OS GUI
<dewman> yes.... lets talk about making ati drivers work.
<astromme> KDesk: You're preaching to the wrong choir. I've been using linux since '01 and exclusively since '04....
<dewman> =)
<cbwcjw> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joshuajtl> KDesk: actually you can compare performance of ubuntu with windows 7 and they are basically equal
<astromme> KDesk: Whoops, didn't read your whole comment.
<joshuajtl> and security is really quite good
<astromme> anyways, /out
<joshuajtl> even IE 8 is nice now... and basically as secure as firefox... times are changing man...
<binarymutt> Hehe.
<KDesk> Nobody can know if the segurity is good or not, if the source is close....
<Guest65444> I'm a web developer, i hate IE
<cbwcjw> joshuajtl: And google released a webkit browser. Stuff changes, but this is still offtopic.
<joshuajtl> dude its spelt security... get it right once :)
<cbwcjw> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<joshuajtl> alright fine dude I'll shut up
<cbwcjw> joshaujtl: Thanks. It started to flame up./
<joshuajtl> yeah you're right... sorry didn't mean to do that... just wanted to have a conversation about it
<KDesk> Every one shoudl read "The Right to Read" It is an essay about more or less free software and propietary and what could happend if no free software would exist, it is writen by Richard Stallman. http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.html
<joshuajtl> KDesk: reading now...
<joshuajtl> thx
<dstar> Anyone know if there's a good IRC channel to ask for help on traffic shaping stuff?
<joshuajtl> what kde 4.2 themes are you folk using?
<KDesk> joshuajtl: oxygen in KDE 4.2, in 4.1 was not so nice with oxygen.
<joshuajtl> oh sorry meant what kde 4.2 PLASMA theme are you all using?
<KDesk> With that theme, kde-firefox or similar I had problems in Firefox with the bookmarks. GTK apps are a problem jeje.
<joshuajtl> KDesk: what plasma theme are you using?
<KDesk> joshuajtl: in plasma, also oxygen, but Elegance, and Galssifild and Slim Glow are good.
<joshuajtl> yeah just curious
<joshuajtl> you like the new 4.2 oxygen panel look?
<KDesk> joshuajtl: Yes, I like the blue arround the tasks in the bar :)
<joshuajtl> i guess i'm the only one who doesnt...
<KDesk> And Slim Glow has more transparent area. Also with composition are the themes better, because of the transparency
<morpheusXNL> goodevening
<KDesk> joshuajtl: Ah, hehe, for luck kde-look.org exists.
<morpheusXNL> could someone help me out with a simple question?
<joshuajtl> morpheusXNL: never ask to ask... just ask
<morpheusXNL> i just installed kubuntu yesterday, but unlike previous distributions i am unable to create desktop shortcuts
<failers> how do i change color on my panel ? in kde 4.2
<failers> its blue and i dont want it that color
<joshuajtl> failers: right click desktop go to appearance settings... change plasma theme
<failers> only got one there :o
<failers> ah
<failers> joshuajtl: thx found now
<failers> god i like kubuntu :D
<failers> a bit hazzle to get working but when it is running
<failers> phew
<morpheusXNL> what does the plasma actualy do
<joshuajtl> plasma is the new desktop system or something  i forget
<joshuajtl> aoe 3 rocks
<morpheusXNL> so does anyone know how i make a custom desktop shortcut in this new kde
<joshuajtl> i dont, have you googled?
<morpheusXNL> yeah but can seem to find something
<leandro> Hi. How can I configure my network on kde4 system wide?
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> guys i ve upgraded from interpid to jaunty and I have KDE 4.2 but I can't see many plasmoid
<Blues-Man>  I got an error about component missing
<leandro> I want to change to static ip, but there is no graphic ui on kde 4 to do taht. N etwork manager seens to do the job just per user
<joshuajtl> you're supposed to uninstall plasmoids before updating to 4.2
<leandro> and /etc/network/interfaces don't have any configo for eth0. Just for lo
<Blues-Man> joshuajtl, i can't run the one with picture slideshow
<Blues-Man> It tells me about frame component missing
<Blues-Man> what's wrong?=
<Blues-Man> and either the calculator one
<zeus> hi all
<rwreed> hi all. Upgradeing from 8.04 to 8.10 now get a kernel version mismatch error. If I boot previous kernel it boots to kde 4. Any ideas?
<asobi> amarok is not ejecting ipod correctly. what's that mount file again?
<failers> anyone know how to fix this "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail." i get it on any kind of kde app im compiling
<failers> and i got kdelibs6-dev
<failers> so it aint those i think :|
#kubuntu 2010-02-01
<ghostsan> k thanks for ur time
<Duskao> np
<Machtin> is there any way to suspend my computer to ram in.. let's say 2 hours.. like shutdown -h 2h, just with suspending to ram instead of shutting down?
<Izinucs> Machtin: probably .. maybe with a "suspend" command.. I'm not sure how that's implemented.
<aftertaf> I have to say i love linux
<aftertaf> just dist-upgraded my webserver with no need to reboot, everthing just restarts :)
<marcosRz> guys, I installed the latest kde and plasma keeps crashing, how do I go back?
<aftertaf> via ssh, while apt-build world on my quad Phenom II and a 1800kbs net connection
<aftertaf> marcosRz: which kde version exactly do you have ?
<marcosRz> 4.4
<marcosRz> I want to go back to kde 4.3
<aftertaf> RC2 ?
<marcosRz> yeah
<aftertaf> are you using compiz ?
<marcosRz> its just broken, the ppa
<marcosRz> no
<aftertaf> working on mine,
<aftertaf> did you have a broken message when installing?
<marcosRz> +-
<aftertaf> did you apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<marcosRz> and I repared and Installed everything
<aftertaf> +-, more or less ?
<marcosRz> I had a conflit, and I solved
<marcosRz> manually
<marcosRz> and did apt-get upgrade
<marcosRz> not apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> ok. try apt-get -f install to see if anything unconfigured
<aftertaf> then dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> see if it brings in anything else. Its fine on mypc, 64bit.
<marcosRz> I dont want to dist-upgrade
<marcosRz> do I have?
<marcosRz> Because I have a bunch of ppa on karmic
<aftertaf> but kwin crashes with compiz so i have to use gtk4 decorator
<aftertaf> run it and see what it says.
<aftertaf> you dont have to accept, you can see what it updates
<aftertaf> what it proposes
<marcosRz> on my propose I have tod l 0
<marcosRz> no new pkgs
<marcosRz> just some removals
<aftertaf> ok
<oconnore_> The latest kubuntu will "pop" my speakers frequently, and will occasionally kill my sound, such that i have to use alsa force-reload to get it back. How could I fix this?
<marcosRz> so what do I do?
<aftertaf> apt-get -f install  say anything?
<marcosRz> nah
<aftertaf> so packages installed ok, but still a crash
<aftertaf> plasma crashes after how long?
<marcosRz> plasma crash after I log  in
<marcosRz> I jsut get a black screen
<aftertaf> ok.
<marcosRz> I even deleted my .kde folder thinking it was a personal config
<aftertaf> at that point, drop to console Alt F1, login and do a killall plasma-desktop
<aftertaf> see if it triggers a reload
<aftertaf> and i gather you cant login graphically in any way to run synaptic?
<marcosRz> no
<aftertaf> hmmm
<marcosRz> hmm
<marcosRz> I hate (k)ubuntu upgrades
<marcosRz> I mean it was so much easier on arch :(
<marcosRz> I allways have problems XD
<marcosRz> -___-
<aftertaf> weird, i dont have one
<aftertaf> look in 'man apt-get'
<marcosRz> I allways had problems on upgrading Ubuntu
<marcosRz> and never on Arch/gentoo
<aftertaf> at the section -t --target-release
<marcosRz> ...
<aftertaf> true its broken sometimes
<marcosRz> sometimes?
<aftertaf> lol
<marcosRz> I like Kubuntu, but I never had this upgrade problems on other distros :3
<marcosRz> I just wish upgrade was better/smoother
<aftertaf> you could chroot
<aftertaf> and uninstall kde 4.4 packages, then remove ppa and update install
<aftertaf> best way to fix
<aftertaf> get what i mean?
<lnx4ver> marcosRz there must be a way to downgrade with apt
<aftertaf> apt-get install *package* -t --target-release
<aftertaf> that and dpkg-l, a couple of greps and 2 hours typing
<aftertaf> :)
<marcosRz> gotta love
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> try doing that on windows
<marcosRz> I'm going back to other distro
<marcosRz> seriously
<marcosRz> apt is really a joke
<aftertaf> it isnt
<aftertaf> broken packages are
<marcosRz> compared to pacman/emerge
<marcosRz> pacman is so sweet
<aftertaf> im rebouilding my system entirely right now with apt-build world
<aftertaf> to optimise for my quad
<marcosRz> I'll go to gentoo
<marcosRz> or back to arch
<marcosRz> seriously :(
<marcosRz> I cant live with this =3
<aftertaf> after its a question of preference /ease of use / etc
<FloodBotK3> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aftertaf> but we're all the good guys ;)
<marcosRz> sometimes, I've to use *buntu on work
<aftertaf> to be fair, the 4.4 is a RC
<marcosRz> and I'm a kde fan, so I tought why dont I use Kubuntu
<aftertaf> and the packages may have an issue...
<aftertaf> but final release will be ok
<marcosRz> I like to live on bleeding-edge
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> me too
<marcosRz> thats impossible on ubuntu
<aftertaf> i break a lot because of me, not because of my choice of distro
<marcosRz> its just not made for that
<marcosRz> I've never breaked Arch/Gentoo
<aftertaf> i manage to fix almost every time. learning curve
<aftertaf> thres good and bad
<Fanfare> !kdenlive
<goingcrazy> guys maybe you can help me before i go totally insane
<aftertaf> :)))
<marcosRz> seriously aftertaf it's hard to maintain a bleeding edge on Ubuntu
<aftertaf> spill the beans
<marcosRz> it's just not made for that
<aftertaf> marcosRz: true.
<aftertaf> i also killed more a debian that way
<aftertaf> due to my lack of knowledge
<goingcrazy> this is the second time i installed kubuntu this afternoon and after updating and applying all the patchs when system reboot the screen goes totally black
<aftertaf> gentoo has kde 4.x too right?
<goingcrazy> i know the system is working but i can't switch to any tty
<goingcrazy> where do i should look for booting problems? what are the files to look for?
<aftertaf> goingcrazy: can you ssh into it? can you drop to recovery console on boot time?
<aftertaf> marcosRz: :p i see your point
<marcosRz> aftertaf: so I'm going back to Arch
<goingcrazy> aftertaf: didn't tryed, i'm running quassel from a live session
<lnx4ver> goingcrazy looks like an Xorg problem to me
<goingcrazy> man, i swear i'm going nuts ='(
<goingcrazy> lnx4ver: yeah, i think the same i use an ati card i know it's not well supported
<marcosRz> aftertaf: getting the arch live cd :3
<goingcrazy> where are located xorg log files guys?
<aftertaf> :)
<lnx4ver> /var/log
<aftertaf> marcosRz: how do you downgrade with emerge?
<marcosRz> /var/log/Xorg
<goingcrazy> lnx4ver: tnx i'll see
<marcosRz> aftertaf: never needed
<marcosRz> aftertaf: with pacman you have two options
<lnx4ver> should be something like Xorg.0.log
<aftertaf> yeah but if you 'emerge' a buggy version of something?
<marcosRz> aftertaf: never done that xD
<marcosRz> aftertaf: only needed to downgrade on arch once, and did with arch back machine
<marcosRz> pacman is perfect
<goingcrazy> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
<goingcrazy> (WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
<goingcrazy> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<goingcrazy> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<goingcrazy> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<FloodBotK3> goingcrazy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goingcrazy> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<aftertaf> must toy with gentoo sometime. arch you recommend?
<marcosRz> aftertaf: arch is *perfect* seriously :D
<aftertaf> ouh . ATI driver issue
<marcosRz> hmm
<marcosRz> aftertaf: arch is aimed at advanced users :D but it's cool
<goingcrazy> aftertaf: yes, i'll boot again into failsafe then run again drvier instaler
<aftertaf> goingcrazy: you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<goingcrazy> ok, let's do this, thanx guys, you rules, i'm hanging over, hopefully with another nick xD
<lnx4ver> good luck
<goingcrazy> aftertaf: let me see
<aftertaf> goingcrazy: and can you ssh to the machine or not? maybe not installed
<aftertaf> otherwise, you know how to chroot?
<goingcrazy> aftertaf: don't know how to do that =(
<goingcrazy> xorg.conf seems right, i will recompile graphic card drivers for the new kernel
<goingcrazy> best!
<aftertaf> with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you can specify the driver maybe to have vesa, which will allow you to have X and fix it comfortably :)
<aftertaf> try your recompile and come back whatever the issue
<aftertaf> does suck when gfx crashes out of the box
<aftertaf> i have that more with ATI than nvidia PCs
<Freds> Need like major help with wireless on ubuntu pm me if you can help please :)
<acidtoi> guys, you *really* don't know how much i love you'll
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> post away, noone around man ;)
<aftertaf> acidtoi:  :) hehe same goes around
<acidtoi> just come to sanity, seems i'm not goingcrazy anymore xDD
<acidtoi> THAAAAAANNNNNKKKKKSSSSSSSS
<aftertaf> acidtoi: hehe nice one dude
<acidtoi> :D
<acidtoi> you know, now i have my brand new 24" i can really appreciate kde
<aftertaf> you said "xorg.conf seems right, i will recompile graphic card drivers for the new kernel"
<acidtoi> and i love it
<aftertaf> then you reboored :) you did it yourself man ;)
<Freds> i cant get wireless working -.-
<acidtoi> aftertaf: hahah yeesssss
<RumblePure> updating fresh install of kubuntu... 158 bug fixes X-P
<aftertaf> :)
<RumblePure> x(
<aftertaf> no, it evolves
<aftertaf> niceone acidtoi: its niceon bigscreen :)
<aftertaf> Freds: which version of kubuntu/kde ?
<Freds> ./endlife
<aftertaf> RumblePure: 1800kbps, i dont mind :)
<aftertaf> lol Freds what does work with wireless? widget show anything?
<Freds> basicly
<RumblePure> 1800kbps.... dude my wireless connection dies haphazardly! :-/
<Freds> i have a clue what your talking about :)
<aftertaf> RumblePure:  :/
<aftertaf> you have or dont have ?
<Freds> i downloaded ubuntu to try somthing new out and i cant even get the wireless started
<Freds> thats abot all i know :)
<aftertaf> bottom right, on task bar, to left of clock, you have icons
<Freds> ive been searching forums for the last 10 hours
<aftertaf> one of then is the network plasmoid
<Freds> and having to switch os's
<Freds> just to test things
<aftertaf> when you click on it, what do you see
<Freds> my wireless is fine on here
<acidtoi> aftertaf: just yesterday i had my old trusty LG square 17" Studioworks, beautiful image you know, running Ubuntu o'course, but know with 24" and KDE being so mature as it is i have entered in a new dimension, literally
<aftertaf> Freds: a good thig to do, but different systems have differnt features, and linux dont don things for you, whereas windows does them, badly, and doesnt listen to what you even have to say
<acidtoi> i hope to  find some time to start collaborating with kubuntu community
<aftertaf> 4th dimension ;)
<Freds> well i  tell u how far i got
<Freds> ive located my network device
<Freds> i foudn out what driver i need
<aftertaf> ok, Freds so you're on windows now ? :)
<Freds> b43 or somthing
<acidtoi> it's evident this is a work of love, i it would be cool to give something back, you know
<Freds> yea
<aftertaf> :)
<Freds> i done soem code to try find this driver
<Freds> and it said it couldnt find it
<aftertaf> ok. any way of cabling up eth0 ?
<aftertaf> what is your wifi card?
<Freds> erm 1 sec
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> acidtoi: such a work of love :)
<aftertaf> so much i love using it
<aftertaf> and it restores my faith in life after a day forced on XP
<aftertaf> at work
<Freds> wow i just typed out loads then clicked up arrow key
<Freds> ./endlife
<aftertaf> :)
<Freds> windows says "dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card"
<acidtoi> aftertaf: haha lol what a nighmare
<Freds> but it hink its somethign else
<acidtoi> *nightmare
<aftertaf> :))
<aftertaf> Freds: windows does that
<aftertaf> it lies ;)
<aftertaf> can you boot up with linux and a cabled conenction?
<Freds> na :/
<acidtoi> i still use virtualized xp when need copy some DVD9 movies =D
<Freds> i liek downloaded this thing
<Freds> where i coudl run 2 os's
<Freds> but got confused
<aftertaf> acidtoi: acidrip not do that?
<Freds> so rage quit
<Freds> virtualbox or somthing
<Freds> see i tryed folowing some guide
<aftertaf> Freds: ok, and the linux is installed on the virtualbox?
<acidtoi> aftertaf: but that way is time consuming and you need to pay some attention. Actually, CloneDVD + AnyDVD do the trick nice :):):)
<aftertaf> pff
<aftertaf> do it with mencoder
<Freds> i couldnt work out how to actually install it on there
<aftertaf> so, where did you install? as dualboot on your PC?
<Freds> i have ubunto installled on my computer and expected it would just run it
<Freds> yea
<aftertaf> ok. most of the time it does
<aftertaf> When you were on linux, did you find the Network tool? Did it actually see any Access Points, Did you have a wlan0 interface ?
<Freds> The thing under admin - > networking?
<aftertaf> yeah
<Freds> it waasnt there
<aftertaf> did you maage to adda  enw connection?
<Freds> the actual "networking" wasnt there
<Freds> i tryed looking for it to install it
<aftertaf> what wasnt there? the admin > networking tool?
<Freds> yea
<Freds> i tryed looking for it but couldnt find it anywhere
<aftertaf> its not called adim, System Settings
<aftertaf>           ^^admin
<aftertaf> you have that place, and also on the task bar there is an icon
<Freds> right what ill do
<Freds> ill have a look
<Freds> grab some screenshots
<Freds> basicly i entered a code
<Freds> the ubunto's cmd thing
<Freds> and it didnt say wlan0
<Freds> when it was ment to
<aftertaf> ifconfig ?
<Freds> yes i think thats it
<Freds> but i think it was somthing like lsip
<Freds> or somthing
<aftertaf> if wlan0 is not set up, it wont appear there
<aftertaf> nomal
<aftertaf> +r
<Freds> it foudn my netowrk addapter
<Freds> when i done some code
<Freds> i rly shoudl write these codes down -.-
<aftertaf> only the configured and active network connections are shown in ifconfig
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> dont worry, its new
<Freds> lspci
<aftertaf> yep
<Freds> thats what i wrote
<aftertaf> so if it finds youre good to go
<Freds> i take ti thats the bit
<Freds> that shouls say wlan0
<Freds> ah no
<Freds> thats iwconfig
<Freds> that should say that
<Freds> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Freds> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Freds> it only said
<Freds> ^
<FloodBotK3> Freds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freds> :o
<Freds> ive also tryed a code which said this
<Freds> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Freds> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<aftertaf> iwconfig :/
<aftertaf> ok, right
<aftertaf> if not in iwconfig then bad :/
<aftertaf> you download kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Freds> ye
<aftertaf> shame you dont remember what pspci said
<Freds> litteratly downloaded it today
<aftertaf> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<aftertaf> something lke that?
<aftertaf> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)  or that
<Freds> yea the top one
<Freds> bwait
<Freds> ill go copyt and paste it all
<aftertaf> you need to be able to download with cable connection to fix it
<aftertaf> the broadcom people are bad at releasing information on their cards and drivers are lacking
<aftertaf> shame, your chipset is screwy on linux :/
<aftertaf> you could buy a wireless usb card until the driver is written
<aftertaf> which dont help you much tonight
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> hes gone and im talking away
<lnx4ver> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> bedtime
<kaddi> gn8
<aftertaf> :D
<Freds> acidtoi
<Freds> where did the other dude go?
<fortini> boa noite
<scunizi> is that portugese?
<kaddi> I'd think so and the ip resolves to brazil, so i guess yes
<acidtoi> scunizi: yep
<scunizi> acidtoi: very close to italian and spanish.. interesting.
<acidtoi> scunizi: pero claro! los tres tienen raices latinas
<scunizi> yep
<Krezkey> Hello folks
<scunizi> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaddi> or french for that metter ;)
<scunizi> kaddi: errrr
<acidtoi> scunizi: in fact, they're all the same adapted to it's own people/territory. When Rome falls, all the troops that where once posted to keep the lands merged with locals and then is how spanish, portuguese, french, italian (toscano?) born
<kaddi> matter :p
<Krezkey> I lost my wallpaper selection in the desktop settings.Anyone have a idea how to get it back
<scunizi> acidtoi: I lived in naples for a couple of years.. napolitano is a weird mix of a lot of languages.. mainly because it was/is a major port town... va bene = ah boo in napolitano
<acidtoi> by the way, italianas are the most beautiful women on earth, period, there are beauties everywhere but italian girls and italian food is soooo much the joyness of life :D:D:D:D
<Daughain> Until they hit 30 and grow a bigger mustache than I got. :P
<scunizi> acidtoi: mos women there .. almost all the food.. for women well Euro/asians are "da kine"
<acidtoi> scunizi: yeah and don't forget they were invaded by muslims too, that's way they're dark skinned in contrast with northern italian
<scunizi> yep
<Krezkey> anyone know how to get the wallpaper selection back in the desktop settings window
<Krezkey> anyone know how to get the wallpaper selection back in the list on the desktop setting menu?
<xps> anyone know what causes my tarball packages to give me a "configure: creating ./config.status config.status: error: cannot find input file" error when I try and build them from MonoDevelop source?
<anthony_> hi there!
<anthony_> anybody can help with gui?
<anthony_> i have ATI Radeon HD 3870x2 an na workin...any body slove it? or it hopeles?
<anthony_> halooo  anybody help please
<Guest83742> what up
<anthony_> ATI RADEON HD 3870x2 na workin at all or i have a chance?
<anthony_> so?
<baron86> hello there... I am new to kubuntu and i face two major problems here. The first is with amarok that crashes after 5 seconds and the other is with one of my plasmoids which cannot find the pythonEngine
<baron86> I do want to solve the Amarok thing if its possible... Thanx
<tim> anyone ever had a part of kde crash while copying a large amount of data?
<tim> it was showing me progress in the bottom right hand corner of screen
<tim> but isnt anymore, but the hdd is getting fuller, so i know its still copyin
<baron86> tim i had problem with a FAT32 formated disc.. is yours FAT32?
<Nafri> i'm trying to execute a bin file and getting this error-> tail: cannot open `+309' for reading: No such file or directory
<Nafri> any idea?
<Izinucs> Nafri: how are you trying to execute it?
<Nafri> chmod +x jmf-2_1_1e-linux-i586.bin
<Nafri> ./jmf-2_1_1e-linux-i586.bin
<lawrence> hi. i am sorta new to kubuntu and kde.  i think i need help
<Izinucs> Nafri: does it need root to run? or are you trying to install in userspace?
<Nafri> 'm running it as root
<lawrence> im using  Kubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on the  acer aspire one zg5
<Izinucs> Nafri: have you tried it with sudo sh ./<filename> ?
<Nafri> ummm no... lemme try
<lawrence> can i  use the built in webcam. ubuntu netbook karmic used the cheese app, but  i dont see anything like it in kubuntu
<Izinucs> Nafri: working?
<Nafri> Unpacking...
<Nafri> tail: cannot open `+309' for reading: No such file or directory
<Izinucs> Nafri: interesting.. is that package available in the repos?
<Nafri> actualy it has command "tail +309 $0 > $outname"
<Nafri> ok it worked i modified the bin file and inserted -n with tail
<Nafri> tail -n +309 $0 > $outname
<Izinucs> Nafri: cool.. good luck with it.. :)
<Nafri> thx )
<Izinucs> sure
<lawrence> is there a program  to use  a built in webcam in kubuntu netbook remix?
<isaac_> Hello all, I was under the impression a 3rd RC was coming out for SC 4.4. Any news?
<isaac_> I found the answer: http://www.mail-archive.com/release-team@kde.org/msg03573.html
<Guest5235> hello
<Guest5235> anyone is available to help
<Guest5235> is anyone here ???
<turtle^s0up> hi, is the Kubuntu plasma indicator widget important? can i remove it and have KDE's notification applet do it's job?
<Duskao> can anyone help me install kde-cdemu from kde-apps.org?
<Duskao> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+CDEmu+Manager?content=99752
<Seaan> Question - I haven't set up a server or anything just wondering about them cuz it is what im going to school for - I was thinking about trying to run kubuntu on an old computer just to mess with and my question is if im running linux for a server and create a user group to log in from other computers... those computers can be windows right?
<maco> sure
<maco> PuTTY works fine on Windows to SSH in
<Seaan> cool
<surgy> <surgy> whats the terminal command to configure wine
<rmathews> is there a background process running update?  I need to use apt-get to install something and I can't get the lock ... what can I do before trying to rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<surgy> <surgy> whats the terminal command to configure wine
<eitreach> When I try installing Kubuntu, and the installer is about to start, I get a message about not being able to remove conflicting files. What do I do?
<P_ART> halo sory bad english < i nead help , instaled kubuntu , and when i use some programs adn minimized ... where is it i cant find it new in linux can sombody help me
<Duskao> P_ART: so after it's minimized it's gone?
<P_ART> jes
<P_ART> i cant fine nowere
<P_ART> yes
<Duskao> P_ART: right click and go to panel options then add widgets and tell me which ones have red lines next to them.
<Duskao> you have to make sure you have "Task Manager" widget running.
<P_ART> sory  im now in win platform whait il reload kubuntu ant connect again
<Duskao> ok
<Duskao> you there?
<eitreach_away> When I try installing Kubuntu, I am greeted with a message about not being able to remove conflicting files as I try to finalize the install. What can I do to fix this?
<P_ART> sori but i cant load kubuntu ir black screan so i wil instal new one. maybe you  can tel me that nead to do  that i can sea minimized programs like in win platforms?
<P_ART> sori but i cant load kubuntu ir black screan so i wil instal new one. maybe you  can tel me what nead to do  that i can see minimized programs like in win platforms?
<P_ART> sory bad english :D
<jussi01> P_ART: what is your native language?
<P_ART> lithuania
<jussi01> !lt | P_ART
<ubottu> P_ART: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<P_ART> aisku :D
<P_ART> aciu
<eitreach_away> When I try to install Kubuntu, I get this message: "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue" - what can I do to resolve this?
<bentob0x> where do I get an overview of my computer's ram, cpu, HD, etc ?
<tsimpson> bentob0x: KMenu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<bentob0x> it's not in there tsimpson
<bentob0x> using 9.04
<tsimpson> install the package "kinfocenter" then
<tsimpson> it should show up then
<bentob0x> should be installed by default I believe
<bentob0x> its a bit logical to want to know what's in your computer isn't it?
<tsimpson> it's probably not  because we have no room for it on the CD
<bentob0x> ok I understand that but knowing what's in your computer is, to me, more important that any other optional software you might have on the desktop CD
<bentob0x> unless there is a quick/short overview that doesn't use kinfocenter
<Duskao> anyone know how I can have my second HD auto mount apon startup?
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure the lshw command is pre-installed
<khaije|selen> How's kde in karmic, pretty smooth?
<bentob0x> Duskao: see fstab
<Duskao> bentob0x: ??? what you mean like man fstab?
<rmathews> `/quit
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: is it an NTSF hard drive?
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: nope, Fat32...
<bentob0x> lshw works nice tsimpson, maybe now just a little KDE interface on this would be nice
<Duskao> would love to change it, but got too much stuff on it.
<bentob0x> Duskao: yes, or google it
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: /etc/fstab is the configuration file for your hard drives and partitions
<Duskao> mmk
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: it should automatically mount it
<bentob0x> you can specify in that file what you want to get mounted at boot time etc
<tsimpson> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: look on the leftside of Dolphin
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: nope, I have to click on it in dolphin to mount it
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: it's there, just not mounted on start up
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: everytime?
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: every time
<bentob0x> yes, you need to specify it in /etc/fstab
<Duskao> it's not even showing it there.
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Duskao> you are a wealth of information turtle :D
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: we need a UI tool similar to ntfs-config on Gnome Ubuntu for KDE
<Duskao> totally
<Duskao> ok, so since it's my second HD I would want to put /dev/hda2 /media/data1 vfat defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 0 0
<khaije|selen> So what do ppl use to manage wlan connections in karmic? In jaunty I needed to use gnome's networkmanager applet...
<turtle^s0up> khaije|selen: a lot of people use wcid
<turtle^s0up> khaije|selen: i found it works better than knetworkmanager
<khaije|selen> Thx turtle^s0up, ill read up on that
<turtle^s0up> np
<turtle^s0up> khaije|selen: ops, wrong spelling it's actually "wicd" http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<turtle^s0up> sorry
<khaije|selen> Np, this has come a long way since I last looked at it
<khaije|selen> So I shouldn't bother with nm or netman and just go with this?
<turtle^s0up> yes, you can give it a try. it's in the Kubuntu repos
<turtle^s0up> khaije|selen: but it will uninstall your current nm like knetworkmanager if you have it installed
<khaije|selen> mkay, that's fine w me, ty
<turtle^s0up> np
<manuelf> alo
<nascentmind> hi. I have upgraded from hardy to karmic. now kde crashes on startup after it shows the splash screen. how can i fix this?
<petsounds> nascentmind, no plasma-desktop?
<nascentmind> petsounds, no. i tried with the new user. still it crashes and goes back to kdm
<nascentmind> petsounds, i can run kde apps on gnome though. not sure what's the problem with plasma
<amol_> hi..
<nascentmind> petsounds, how can i check the logs? i checked .xesession-errors and syslog. cannot find where its crashing.
<petsounds> nascentmind, i had the same problem like you before. can you run plasma-desktop manually?
<nascentmind> petsounds, how can i do that?
<petsounds> nascentmind, type plasma-desktop in konsole
<petsounds> and also check for plasma-desktop in ~config/autostart
<lup0> Anyone know how I can bind selecting a specific window/software and then some keypresses to one button? For example to be able to bind spotify next song to one keypress
<nascentmind> petsounds, awesome i get the tray
<nascentmind> petsounds, i am installing kde-workspace-dbg to check what errors i get.
<dfaure> do you know where I can find a libssh-dev >= 0.4.0 for karmic?   kio_sftp require sit
<tumaix> dfaure: heh, you're looking for a libssh-dev, I'm looking for a unbroke Qt.
<tumaix> dfaure: the QtScript that came with 9.10 + kde 4.4 ppa is broken =/
<dfaure> tumaix: I compile my own Qt, no such problem ;)
<tumaix> dfaure: I will start to do the same
<nascentmind> hi. I have upgraded from hardy to karmic. now kde crashes on startup after it shows the splash screen. how can i fix this? I can start plasma desktop manually.
<dfaure> nascentmind: look into ~/.xsession-errors (e.g. after ssh'ing from another computer) to find out what's happening
<nascentmind> dfaure, tried that last time. not getting anything useful.
<dfaure> if you pastebin it, maybe I can find the proble
<dfaure> +m
<nascentmind> dfaure, after the crash i start up in gnome. does the errors get erased?
<dfaure> yes I'm afraid so
<nascentmind> i have installed kde-workspace-dbg also. does it log anywhere else?
<dfaure> you have to make a copy of the file in a text login,or to start a failsafe session (just an xterm), or to use ssh/sftp
<dfaure> -dbg is for debug symbols in gdb, that's unrelated.
<nascentmind> it crashes and lands in kdm again. so will it delete the xsession-errors?
<sena> i can not upgrade klibc-utils and libklibc on my hardy 8.04 x86
<sena> i get kernel panic smth like not syncing
<dfaure> nascentmind: no
<nascentmind> ok. i have kdm. i login. kde crashes and lands back to kdm. after that should i start a failsafe session?
<dfaure> yes
<sena> anyone awere of this problem
<nascentmind> dfaure, ok will do
<sena> lol my kdm does not work too
<dfaure> nascentmind: then do  "  cp .xsession.errors kde-errors"
<nascentmind> dfaure, i captured the errors. not finding anything suspicious
<nascentmind> dfaure, should i paste the errors?
<nascentmind> sorry the log.
<dfaure> yes (not here; in a pastebin)
<nascentmind> dfaure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366785/
<nascentmind> dfaure, anything suspicious?
<dfaure> no, looks truncated.
<dfaure> maybe use kdebugdialog and enable all output
<nascentmind> dfaure, when it crashes and comes to kdm if i open an xterm it overwrites the log.
<nascentmind> dfaure, so i am going to the console while it loads and then do a copy.
<nascentmind> and then come back to X
<dfaure> do that after it comes back to kdm, not while it loads
<dfaure> it's the startup of the session (even failsafe, apparently) which overwrites the log.
<dfaure> not the crash
<nascentmind> ok will do again.
<Trouble> My kdm is broken as well! When I login, I'm dumped back to kdm after a second!
<nascentmind> dfaure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366795/
<nascentmind> dfaure, still seems like a black box but atleast the crash i captured
<dfaure> I wonder if krandr is crashing Xorg....
<dfaure> in any case this is definitely Xorg crashing
<nascentmind> dfaure, is it because of xgl string or something?
<dfaure> no idea
<nascentmind> dfaure, how do you know its krandr?
<dfaure> there's much XRandROutputs debug just before the xorg crash (which has effects from line 105)
<dfaure> ah I say krandr, but it's called kephal nowadays
<dfaure> cf line 60
<dfaure> try renaming kephald?
<nascentmind> dfaure, can i disable it loading?
<nascentmind> dfaure, where can i find the daemon?
<dfaure> nascentmind: I suppose you have a /usr/bin/kephald ?
<nascentmind> dfaure, no its not present there.
 * dfaure notes that he came here for a libssh but is going to have to compile it himself ;)
<dfaure> nascentmind: /usr/sbin maybe?
<dfaure> I don't have it here, self-compiled kde.
<nascentmind> nope
<dfaure> oh I see, it's a kded module
<nascentmind> dfaure, doing a find
<dfaure> no, it's /usr/lib/kde4/kded_kephal.so
<nascentmind> ok renamed
<nascentmind> will restart
<nascentmind> dfaure, still crashes.
<dfaure> damn.
<dfaure> with less output about RandR, right?
<nascentmind> yes
<nascentmind> shouldn't it be? :)
<dfaure> yes; just making sure the renaming worked ;-)
<nascentmind> --> could not access kephald, falling back to QDesktopWidget
<dfaure> ok. so Xorg crashes for another reason, but I don't know how to find that reason
<nascentmind> should i uninstall kdeworkspace?
<dfaure> you would have no kde desktop anymore, if you did that
<nascentmind> dfaure, hmm. but it wasn't enabled by default when i was installing kubuntu-desktop
<dfaure> which package, exactly?
<nascentmind> kubuntu-desktop
<nascentmind> and the workspace i think is kdebase-workspace
<shankly_> hi all, the bios on my pc see a sata hd, but fdisk don't
<shankly_> any ideas?
<timo> hello
<timo> my sound dont work can everybody help me please
<Kompany> hi, i want to download the latest chromium build, which map should i open? 	chromium-linux-reliability/         or            chromium-rel-arm/          or           chromium-rel-linux-64/          or          chromium-rel-linux-chromiumos/             or                chromium-rel-linux/       ???
<Kolia> Kompany: huh?
<Kolia> it's chromium-browser iirc
<Kompany> ?
<Kolia> you need to add the PPA to get daily build of it
 * Kolia wonders if we are talking of the same thing :)
<Kompany> but there are like 10 builds per day
<dubey> hi all
<lyhana8_> hi there, why does kde apps doesn’t support compose key ?
<lyhana8_> while gnome ones do.
<kaddi> hi, is FF 3.6 coming to karmic or do we need to install PPAs for it?
<hateball> It's a new version, and as such will not come to Karmic
<kaddi> is there going to be a seperate package like for Firefox 3.5 in jaunty?
<ferret_> Hi, I'm having some trouble connecting to a WPA Enterprise wireless network in kubuntu 9.4.  It doesn't seem like it really tries to connect... the box comes up in the corner saying "Connecting to <network>...", but looking in dmesg and iwconfig and such, it's like it isn't actually trying at all
<kaddi> hateball: is there a ppa for FF 3.6 then?
<hateball> kaddi: mozilla-daily I think
<kaddi> thx, i'll have to rethink my longing for 3.6 if it's a daily build. :p
<kaddi> thx :)
<dubey> i want to install Reliance Netconnection on my laptop
 * ferret_ looks in the syslog
<ferret_> Getting errors about "connection was not provided by any settings service"
<dubey> but gives me error : The PPP daemon has died: pppd options error (exit code = 2)
<kaddi> ferret_: I have come to the conclusion that internet works best when you uninstall network-manager and install wicd instead
<terran4000> Hey everyone. Does any know why docky is extremely laggy (after a short time) in the new KDE 4.4?
<Kompany> whats the best file archiver for linux?
<Tm_T> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kompany> it needs to make and open rar and zip
<terran4000> Any use docky and have lag problems with it?
<terran4000> *any one
<Tm_T> Kompany: any archiver works, but in KDE you typically use Ark
<Kompany> no sorry
<Kompany> tm_T, can Ark make rar files of the same quality as WinRAR?
<Kompany> and also open them?
<Kompany> and can it also make zip files of the same quality as 7Zip or so?
<Kompany> and ofcourse also open them
<Tm_T> I have no idea, but it can use rar and 7zip so should
<_nix_> hey all, is there a way to disable document history in KDE apps?
<Omar87> Hi alll
<Omar87> all*
<Omar87> I am trying to run kubuntu-firefox installer to install Firefox 3.6, but I keep getting the following error: "RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<Omar87> "
<Omar87> What should I do?
<mudassar> Hello, using samba I have shared a folder, I want to access it from windows XP and OpenSolaris, for the time being can somebody tell me how to do that from OpenSolaris ?
<mudassar> I shared it from Kubuntu 9.04
<kubian> mudassar: try OpenSolaris IRC
<Omar87> kubian: Hi
<gonnatry> hi, im gonna try kubuntu, but i have some questions
<Omar87> I am trying to run kubuntu-firefox installer to install Firefox 3.6, but I keep getting the following error: "RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<Omar87> What should I do?
<kubian> Omar87: open konsole and then sudo apt-get install firefox
<timo> terran4000:  i have a problem with my sound
<timo> terran4000:  ups how are you -.-
<mudassar> some post says about giving "your network" in workgroup or give "mshome" .... what does it mean by "your network" ?
<mudassar> is it the IP address or what ?
<timo> today i have buy nex speakers and when i start my pc  play the pc a melodie
<timo> when i go to youtube and play a video  dont come sound
<timo> knows evrybody why
<kubian> Omar87: when you are done do sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-firefox-installer
<timo> do you mean me
<bentob0x> what would the reason be for my ALT+F2 little 'run' window to turn into a gnome-style window instead of the KDE 4.3.x window?
<timo> i need help with my sound
<timo> hello everbody here to help me please
<Omar87> kubian: that didn't work. I'm still at 3.5.7
<kubian> timo: do you get sound from amarok?
<maco> are you using konqueror? it needs an extra plugin to make flash have sound...
<timo> no
<kubian> Omar87: which kubuntu version you have?
<Omar87> kubian: Karmic
<timo> only when i start the pc and when i go to system manager and then to multimedia the test sound you know this
<kubian> 3.6 has not been backported yet. only in lucid
<timo> maco: yes this is my browser
<timo> wich extra pligin
<kubian> Omar87: if you want 3.6 u need to add mozillateam ppa
<timo> maco: is this a paket to instal??
<Omar87> kubian: I did that.
<maco> yes
<maco> im looking for its name
<timo> thank you
<timo> without sound is not funny
<kubian> omar87: so what are the versions coming up when you do sudo aptitude search firefox?
<Omar87> kubian: yeah, 3.6 is there.
<kubian> is it installed?
<kubian> if the first 2 letters are ii
<kubian> not pp
<kubian> in the first column
<Omar87> kubian: I have one 'i' next to Firefox 3.6
<kubian> so it means it's installed. do u have other versions installed?
<maco> timo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Omar87> kubian: yes, Firefox 3.5
<Omar87> 3.5.7
<kubian> do sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.5
<kubian> also the branding
<GP40MC> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<kubian> Omar87: I suggest you do sudo apt-get purge all the firefox that are installed amd then reinstall firefox
<gnomefreak> GP40MC: ?
<GP40MC> im a big shot
<Omar87> kubian: Okay! Done!
<timo> i go of this side
<kubian> Omar87: also if you are running firefox from your favorite, remove it and then re-add it from the network menu
<Omar87> kubian: Thanks very much, :D
<timo> but i dont know what to do
<kubian> Omar87: no problem..glad to be of help
<Omar87> kubian: Yeah, this has been taken care of automatically. :D
<Omar87> kubian: Thanks again. ^^
<timo> maco:  i dont know what i have to do
<timo> maco: please explain me step by step
<kubian> timo: do you have sound with other apps?
<timo> no onli when i start the pc
<kubian> ins systemsettings->multimedia tell me what sound card is available
<timo> i think thats the welcome musik
<timo> ok one min please
<EMD60> Kubuntu likes it up the ass
<EMD60> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<kubian> timo: do you have amarok?
<timo> pule audio\ .and ensoniq  audio pci ens1370 (es1370 dac2\adc)#1
<timo> yes but amarock says he dont play anithink
<kubian> timo: the ensonic is the first?
<timo> no pulse audio is the first
<kubian> mahe ensonic the first.  select it and there is a 'defer' button
<kubian> make it default
<kubian> then there is a 'test ' button
<timo> yes the test button play a sound
<kubian> ok..i have to ask you.. is this  a pure kubuntu? not  kde install in ubuntu?
<timo> what the meaning off default
<kubian> default card. it should be the first on the list
<timo> where can i see
<m0w1> timo: go to the mixer..    just click on the volume.. choose mixer.. and check so the pcm channel is not down at the lowest volume
<timo> m0w1: there is all ok
<timo> max volume
<kubian> ok timo i'll let m)w1 help u
<timo> what can i make now
<timo> kubian: what can i make now
<timo> it is so kompliziert
<timo> komplikatet
<timo> kubian:  what can i make now
<Black^Oprah> http://asset.soup.io/asset/0665/2441_c38e.gif THIS
<kaddi_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Black^Oprah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-WnrmCHibEc
 * ferret_ finds https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/334052 ... guess that means will have to update it to 9.10
<jimmy51_> i've got a buddy trying o install kubuntu instead of win7.  during the install when he tries to partition his HDD he keeps getting a ext3 partition creation failed message.   it's a sata 160GB hdd.  is there a known solution for this?  (the drive is good for sure)
<rethus> i wonder, firefox has ovver 24o MB memmory-using... why is this so much?
<avihay> jimmy51_: you can partition the folders manually using the live cd
<jimmy51_> avihay: nope.  he just got it to work by switching from AHCI to safe IDE
<acidtoi> after spending all yesterday (sunday) fighting with kubuntu, installing and installing over again, i find it a bit -i'm being ironic- buggy. As i'm not a longitme kde user in fact i don't know which is more buggy, kde4 or kubuntu as a whole.
<acidtoi> Finally, i managed to install it and make it work properly here... gosh! no other distro gave me so much headaches never. But, if i like ubuntu userland plus kde i think i must shutup my mouth and start searching on how to make kubuntu run well.
<acidtoi> i know kubuntu is officially unsuported, and i think with a little of help from canonical kubuntu could be the very best kde4 distro in the wild.
<acidtoi> so, so much so far y love Kubuntu =D
<ilumi> yeah, they should use kde4 as default , not gnome
<acidtoi> ilumi: he dude, well, you know, i have had somewhat a very bad attitude towards kde4 ever and even more since i fully switched to linux, that's some 1 and half ago, but you know what? I recently buyed a 24" wide monitor and i can now appreciate KDE4 in it's full glory: IT RULES
<acidtoi> i still fill kde4 a bit more canned than gnome, you know, lot of things premade and so on. i think gnome has a lot more flexibility, at least my own experience in all this time
<acidtoi> and besides, i don't think kde4 can show it's glory on a normal monitor
<acidtoi> time to launch, see ya'll :D
<acidtoi> i have this issue with latest kubuntu (fully updated+upgraded with standard repositories): every time y reboot KDM special effects are deactivated. In order to don't have to press shit+alt+f12 every time to get composition run i added "kwin --replace" in the autostart section
<acidtoi> however i think this is not the best way to achieve this, any help on how to make remember kwin to run composite after reboot? tnx!
<lnx4ver> acidtoi maybe you have something wrong in your .kde settings folder
<acidtoi> lnx4ver: hi, what i'm supposed to look for?
<lnx4ver> acidtoi I don't know exactly and can't help too much on that specific issue since I'm using compiz for my effects but I've seen problem after update in kde coming from my .kde in home directory
<iconmefisto> acidtoi: in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc look for the [Compositing] section. you should have Enabled=true in that section
<acidtoi> lnx4ver: i've found kwin -kde4 shipping windows manager- config file, kwinrc, and everything looks fine in, since Composition=Yes :P may be something to do with ATI? grr
<acidtoi> iconmefisto: hi! yeah already checked it and everything is okay
<lnx4ver> acidtoi often when this happen and do not find a solution I just rename my .kde folder and login logout
<acidtoi> lnx4ver: ok, will try it
<lnx4ver> hum, I doubt it to be an ATI problem
<acidtoi> well, to log out
<iconmefisto> acidtoi: also check powerdevil settings and make sure no profile is set to turn off compositing
<acidtoi> "But that is not a problem: kcontrol is shipped with kubuntu and can be started from the commandline" is that true?
<lnx4ver> acidtoi I dont have it
<lnx4ver> acidtoi do you mean systemsettings
<acidtoi> oh my, shame on me i'm sorry,there should be first:  Most visible hack is the settings manager that shows less options than the original kde control center
<iconmefisto> kcontrol is kde3 afaik
<acidtoi> lnx4ver: yes!
<acidtoi> iconmefisto: ok, good to know =D
<nnvara> alo?
<nnvara> alguien que hable español?
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tony32> anyone know how to change clipboard options?
<jussi01> tony32: right click on the clipper icon in the tray, then configure klipper
<tony32> ok but i don't see an option to save between closed windows
<tony32> i exit a program and clipboard for it is not saved
<gonnatry> im gonna switch to kubuntu, so i need a replacer for msn, i found emesene, so i wanna try it out on windows, i installed it, but it doesnt start when i click it :S
<jussi01> tony32: I dont know if your version has it, but I have an option like that in lucid
<jussi01> gonnatry: kopete, amsn
<gonnatry> jussi01, i wanna try emesene
<daskreech> gonnatry: kmess
 * jussi01 doesnt have any knowledge about emesene
<gonnatry> whats the best alternative for msn on kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> kmess
<gonnatry> it doesnt have to come preinstalled, i can install another one
<EagleScreen> Kubunto comes with Kopete for MSN and other protocols
<EagleScreen> you also have kmess and amsn available to install
<gonnatry> why?
<EagleScreen> gonnatry: why what?
<hrdcore0x1a4> Can anyone help: My network interface wlan0 cant scan
<EagleScreen> hrdcore0x1a4: which model?
<tony32> i got klipper. that helped. now firefox is the issue. it only wants to paste what's in firefox . i guess that's the extensions fault
<fire`lalala> gonnatry: kopete is great ... but it seems, that kmess has a lot of msn specific features kopete lacks
<gonnatry> EagleScreen, why should i also have kmess and amsn availabe to install?
<fire`lalala> gonnatry: you may choose between kopete, kmess and amsn
<mutant> Hello from Ukraine !
<jimmy51_> I officially submit my vote for remove the 'K' from the beginning of all of the KDE apps
<fire`lalala> depending on what you like best
<gonnatry> firelalala, why not not emesene if i may ask?
<jimmy51_> as a dyslexic, it's just oKnfusing and Kannoying :)
<EagleScreen> also emesene
<gonnatry> jimmy51_, i agree that its a bit annoying have K in front of everything
<hrdcore0x1a4> Realtek 8172 sorry i was reading other chats
<hrdcore0x1a4> I have the native linux drivers installed and it is recong. as wlan0
<hrdcore0x1a4> but iwscan returns nothing
<mutant> Somebody recomend me please good php/html editor
<hrdcore0x1a4> mutant: netbeans
<hrdcore0x1a4> mutant: it should be in repos
<jimmy51_> gonnatry: yeah it is.  it takes me about 15-20 seconds to find an app, sometimes when i even already know its name
<gonnatry> yeah
<gonnatry> u need to rename every app lol
<hrdcore0x1a4> BTW the 8172 is aka 8192se in windows and ppl recommend using that linux driver from realtek.  That is the driver i installed
<mutant> thnx !
<hrdcore0x1a4> np
<daskreech> hi mutant
<daskreech> jimmy51_: so just ate ?
<daskreech> or write?
<jimmy51_> daskreech: yeah, and i'm full
<jimmy51_> :)
<mutant> <daskreech> hi
<Benkinooby> i am looking for a simple voice chat program, with minimal trafic to chat to africa. skype is too fat. teamspeak needs a server and stuff, which is too much for chatting only once or less a month.
<Tm_T> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Benkinooby> i was thinking about mumble, but this needs a server too
<poesia> hello
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: see what ubottu said
<poesia> hola
<jimmy51_> daskreech: i thought my joke was hilarious.  (ate... full)
<poesia> ¿?
<Tm_T> !voip | Benkinooby also this
<ubottu> Benkinooby also this: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: i allready opened the link :)
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: great (:
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: for a list of software i can use google/wikipedia/software-repos. i was asking for experince. for now i use skype, but it takes too much trafic
<mutant> hrdcore0x1a4 , help please get netbeans from repository
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: true, what I meant that sip and other protocols might be just fine
<mutant> how i can get it from there ?
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: don't i need software to use a protocol?
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: yes, and those factoids tell what possible apps be (:
<daskreech> jimmy51_: So did I :)
<hrdcore0x1a4> mutant: Is it not there?
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: so they are used to call computer->computer or computer->phone ?
<Benkinooby> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: computer-computer typically
<Benkinooby> !Empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<Gintulis> konversation used 10o% cpu core, when i used "~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc' default, its ok, bet when i replase this file with my configuration, cpu core load 100%
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: do you have any experience about trafic consumpion... i can find 10000 comparisons about protocols and stuff (mainly wikipedia) but about the consumption there are no infos
<Benkinooby> at least i can't find
<Tm_T> sorry no
<aaron__> He everyone i need a lil help installing my sound card drivers realtec alc888
<aaron__> when i trype sudo ./install i get an error msg .: 11: Can't open ./version
<acidtoi> aaron__: hi
<acidtoi> aaron__: look, you need to run that via sh like "sudo sh./install" - without quotes of course
<aaron__> sudo: sh./install: command not found
<acidtoi> ok
<acidtoi> let's do this slowly xD
<acidtoi> sudo  sh   ./the program you want to run here
<acidtoi> remember in linux there's relevancy between capital and normal letters
<aaron__> .: 11: Can't open ./version
<aaron__>  same thing
<acidtoi> most of time if not allways you can use autocomplete, start typing your command or a file or directory name and push TAB key, try experimenting with it
<chuckf> aaron__: does the ./version file exist?
<acidtoi> no way, i think i know what's happening
<acidtoi> look that install or maybe INSTALL file
<aaron__> i trying inatall drivers for my alc 888 card
<acidtoi> that's a text file man, containing instructions for running or compile your drivers
<acidtoi> open it and search for the executable script/program
<acidtoi> that usually shows at the top of the install instructions file
<aaron__> alsa-driver-1.0.22-5.14rc2.tar.bz2  install     test.wav.bz2
<aaron__> alsa-lib-1.0.22.tar.bz2             Readme.txt
<aaron__> this is what i have in my folder
<acidtoi> ok, maybe you need to untar the bz2 files
<acidtoi> check readme and install for instructions
<acidtoi> install for juro, open it in kate/gedit/leafpad/nano whatever you use to edit text files
<aaron__> think i figured it out says i need to extract alsa
<acidtoi> follow instructions, it should be easy
<Draggor> Anyone here use network manager to set up AT&T mobile broadband?
<acidtoi> aaron__: check that and let me know
<asktoby_> Can anyone recommend a light app for loading MP3s onto a mass-storage MP3 player? Amarok's a bit big.
<Tm_T> asktoby_: if those devices can be mounted, cp?
<acidtoi> asktoby_: hi, why not just copying them, aka drag and drop?
<asktoby_> Sorry, should have said... girlfriend friendly :)
<asktoby_> The MP3s are not sorted by folder, but they are all tagged, so I need a database front end
<aaron__> thanks acidtoi
<acidtoi> asktoby_: did you make it work?
<Tm_T> asktoby_: you there's no such thing called "girlfriend friendly"
<Benkinooby> asktoby_: drag and drop in filemanager... other nice song-managers are "listen", "exaile"
<Draggor> Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to set up a mobile broadband connection in kubuntu?
<terran4000> Does anyone know why Docky is extremely laggy after upgrading to KDE 4.4RC?
<acidtoi> asktoby_: using Dolphin is plain easy. If files are already tagged you can copy folders from your music directory to your device directory and the device player will read the tags
<Benkinooby> asktoby_: audacious is nice too
<TheAncientGoat> terran4000: Why are you using docky in KDE 0.o
<terran4000> TheAncientGoat: Because it's uber pretty
<terran4000> It works 100% perfectly in KDE 4.3.x
<TheAncientGoat> Use the FancyTasks plasmoid
<Benkinooby> asktoby_: i have a netbook, this is why i also was forced to look for a fast, small but handy music manager
<terran4000> FancyTasks .. hm, never heard of it. K. I'll give it a get-go
<Benkinooby> asktoby_: the best thing is to get those listen, exaile and audacious via softwaremanager and test them... i don't know how they work with ipod
<TheAncientGoat> terran4000: Its in the kubuntu repos
<terran4000> TheAncientGoat: oooooo, I was about to ask where to get it. Thanks :)
<acidtoi> back in ubuntu i used to LOVE cairo dock, it rocks -better than AWN to me- but now i have my new shiny 24" monitor, i don't see whay i would need to use it :P
<TheAncientGoat> terran4000: Fear my psychic powers, bwahaha
 * terran4000 hides
<terran4000> geh, pesky 4.4rc >_>
<terran4000> I knew I shoulda stayed with 4.3
<terran4000> It's always fun trying to wrestle linux into doing what you want it to do!
<aaron__> crap this isn't going to work just remembered since i have a dual boot with hackintosh i use a usb sound dongle
<Draggor> anyone, help with network-manager and 3g?
<aaron__> i guess this  will not work on linux
<acidtoi> in my short experience with kde i learned just to stay far far far away from anything but final releases or you may end up with a totally screwed up computer :S
<acidtoi> aaron__: isn't linux detecting you usb device?
<aaron__> the mic is detected
<aaron__> nothing else
<acidtoi> and when you install the driver? did they install?
<aaron__> the drivers for my sound card works fine
<aaron__> well something just happened i unplugged it than tried plugging my USB dongle back in & a pop up displayed
<aaron__> i ran test music played however my speaker icon still have a X nest to it
<acidtoi> aaron__: sorry, gotta go to work, hang again later if you can and we'll try to find a way to make the dongle work :)
<acidtoi> see ya!
<deck_> hi all
 * terran4000 sighs
<terran4000> Is there a way to downgrade from 4.4RC2 to 4.3.x?
<deck_> hi
<Tm_T> terran4000: no easy way
<terran4000> blarg, thought at much.
<terran4000> guess I'll tough it out till this gets more stable >_>
<GinoMan> wait... kwin crashes?
<GinoMan> /n/m
<GinoMan> stupid pidgin has a scrolling bug
<samppa> does anyone know if there is a ppa with some recent qt 4.6.1 build to fix kde crashes when closing a window?
<Tm_T> samppa: dunno, but perhaps kubuntu-beta soon, as rc3 is released
<Guest57958> how to deny loading of flash? in firefox
<TheAncientGoat> Use flashblock?
<TheAncientGoat> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<TheAncientGoat> Guest57958: ^
<Guest57958> my firefox load all CPU    my cooler is work very hard
<Guest57958> allo!!!!!!
<fahadmoideen> hi
<gonnatry> is it possible that ur contactlist on msn can get full?
<Tm_T> no idea
<gonnatry> no1 knows :(
<gonnatry> anyway tm_t, can i ask something else?
<gonnatry> can u configure the winkey in kubuntu so that winkey+D shows the desktop as in windows? i really like that shortcut in windows tbh
<lloowen> Hello! Having problems with my dvd media on my laptop. When I put in a DVD, the only option I have when the media has been recognized is to burn to it using k3b! Why can't I view the content of the DVD?
<Tm_T> gonnatry: sure, in systemsettings there is item for konfiguring keyboard shortcuts (:
<gonnatry> konfiguring, lmao :D
<fat> My K3B is showing an error message:
<Tm_T> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> lloowen: ^
<fat> http://slexy.org/view/s2TqM3zc44
<fat> it has nothing to do w multimedia
<Tm_T> fat: it wasn't for you anyway (:
<fat> oh
<fat> how do I change System locale charset w out system crash?
<Benkinooby> what happens to ppas when i am upgrading?
<Benkinooby> ppa packages
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<gonnatry> speaking of ppa's, i dont understand it, will the ppa for chromium update as soon as theres a new version?
<Tm_T> gonnatry: as soon as ppa maintainer will update package, yes
<gonnatry> and when will it update?
<Tm_T> when the ppa maintainer will update, I have no idea how active this particular might be
<gonnatry> ok
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: what i mean: mumble comes with karmic as version 1.1.8 , i use ppa to get 1.2.1, which will come witch lucid.
<gonnatry> there should be a chromium based browser for linux
<Mamarok> gonnatry: there is, and that PPA is updated daily
<gonnatry> Mamarok, but is chromium stable?
 * Mamarok uses it and it works fine
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: so will the upgrade disable all ppa packages, in order to avoid conflicts?
<Mamarok> gonnatry: no, else it wouldn't be a daily build
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: if the upgrade tool is used, yes
<przemo_one> hi
<Mamarok> but I can use it every day so far, there are sometimes some glitches, but it is one of my work instruments
<gonnatry> isnt chromium a sort of beta/alpha for testers who want to help the chromium project so that companies who use the chromium code get feedback?
<Ahox> Hi, is there a qt4.6.1 ppa somewhere?
<gonnatry> Mamarok, so it is as stable as lets say google chrome?
<Mamarok> gonnatry: ? Sorry, I can't follwo
<gonnatry> sorry, ill rewrite
<gonnatry> i think that the latest trunk builds of chromium as how they call it, are testbrowsers so that companies who use code from the chromiumproject know whats good and whats not, so that they can make a stable browser
<przemo_one> hey guys. do we expect firefox3.6 in repository or not?
<Tm_T> przemo_one: Karmic repositories? no
<przemo_one> Tm_T mozilla daily yes
<przemo_one> Tm_T why not?
<Tm_T> przemo_one: yes, but that's not part of official repositories I was referring to, and no new versions will be pushed to stable releases unless there's really heavy reason to
<gonnatry> Mamarok, ?
<przemo_one> Tm_T got it
<gonnatry> *test
 * gonnatry test
<gonnatry> yay
<przemo_one> Tm_T there was 3.5 in previous stable release. i think there should be 3.6 in current. not as default update.
<gonnatry> Mamarok, u there?
<Mamarok> gonnatry: yes, I am here
<gonnatry> i think that the latest trunk builds of chromium as how they call it, are testbrowsers so that companies who use code from the chromiumproject know whats good and whats not, so that they can make a stable browser
<Mamarok> and no, the daily build is done from the development version by some Ubuntero, that's why it is in a Private Package Archive
<gonnatry> awesome :)
<gonnatry> Mamarok, u on ubuntu?
<gonnatry> or kubuntu?
<Mamarok> Kubuntu of course
<gonnatry> can u send me a screenie of chromium running plz????
<ramon> is it linux? no wine?
<gonnatry> no wine required for it ramon :)
<Mamarok> gonnatry: why? You can Google and certainly finde some faster than I do a screenshot, alo I have my work data on it so I can't
<ramon> but its not in official repository
<Mamarok> ramon: what are you talking about?
<gonnatry> Mamarok, but i wanna see it with that theme from kubuntu, those 2 arrows and then some space further, the close button
<gonnatry> nvm, just answer this, are the tabs in the titlebar?
<ramon> Mamarok chronium is it that google browser??
<Mamarok> gonnatry: I beg your pardon? You can apply any theme you want, and Chrome doesn't use the window decorations
<ramon> nothing good since firefox 3.0 i think btw
<gonnatry> chromium uses its own theme? :o
<Mamarok> ramon: it is the Free Software part of the Google browser Chrome
<Mamarok> gonnatry: there are many different themes
<ramon> Mamarok so its a linux browser. my question was is it in repository or not?
<Mamarok> ramon: no, it is in a PPA, not in the regular repositories
<Mamarok> and it is a daily build, not a stable application
<ramon> thanks
<Mamarok> so if you need a stable browser you shouldn't use it, it can sometimes break for 24 hours or so
<Mamarok> gonnatry: please search for images in Google, there are plenty
<gonnatry> but Mamarok, does it use the default Oxygen theme?
<gonnatry> i cant find :/
<Mamarok> *sigh* you didn't search apparently. Try the search terms Chromium screenshot
<miglo> hi all! the cpu frequency scaling does not work anymore since I have installed kubuntu 9.10 64bit. does someone had similar problems?
<gonnatry> Mamarok, i tried chromium kubuntu 9.10
<gonnatry> sorry
<Mamarok> miglo: define "doesn't work" please
<gonnatry> i cant find >.<
<Mamarok> gonnatry: open your eyes, it is in the Image search for Google, that is so obvious you can't miss it
<miglo> Mamarok: both core's are running at full speed
<ramon> so there is google chrome for linux. i missed that
<ramon> :)
<gonnatry> im serious, its not in there
<Mamarok> ramon: no, there is not, read again
<gonnatry> i dont live in the us btw
<Mamarok> gonnatry: that doesn't matter, you should get tons of screenshots if you really used the search terms I told you
<ramon> Mamarok Google Chrome Linux Beta (x86_64) yes there is
<Mamarok> miglo: and what are your powersave settings?
<gonnatry> ok, ill search whole google
<Mamarok> *sigh* can we go back to support for Kubuntu, please? This is not a Kindergarten here
<miglo> Mamarok: sorry, do you mean the governor? it's set to 'ondemand'
<Mamarok> miglo: in the SysTray you have a battery icon, right click on it
<miglo> Mamarok: no, there is no battery icon
<Mamarok> miglo: else you can change it in the System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Power Management
<Mamarok> and set it to dynamic
<ramon> yes and I'm downloading google chrome for linux right now
<gonnatry> Mamarok, im watching a video, and i see that it doesnt have tabs in the titlebar, is that right?
<miglo> Mamarok: the profile is set to 'performance', shall I change it to 'powersave'? both profiles are using the 'dynamic' strategy
<Mamarok> gonnatry: the tabs are on top, right below the window border
<gonnatry> whats the window border? >.<
<Mamarok> miglo: performance uses a full speed usually, if you use powersave it will be dynamic
<Mamarok> gonnatry: every application on the desktop is in a window, the border around the graphical interface, again, open your eyes
<gonnatry> Mamarok, sorry i dont understand
<miglo> Mamarok: hmm, maybe it needs a restart to take effect? I mean the cpu still runs at full speed after I have applied the changes
<Mamarok> miglo: it shouldn't, did you check the capabilities in the Power Management?
<Mamarok> miglo: if your ACPI is able to use dynamic CPU spee, it should change immediately
<miglo> Mamarok: I'm checking the cpu speed through '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq' and a running widget on the desktop. Under the 32 bit version everything was working fine. - strange
<miglo> so, never change a running system  :|
<Mamarok> miglo: I have a 64bit system here and it works fine
<Mamarok> I use Performance when it is plugged in, Dynamic (ondemand) with the battery
<lenina> hi, i ripped a dvd with dvd::rip and it turned out, it saved every single chapter as a *.vob-file. can i concatonate them with avimerge or do i have to transcode to avi first ? if so, which tool would you advise ?
<alex> hi
<alex> why my kde works hard?
<lenina> (non-gui tool would be appreciated)
<Mamarok> alex: your question is not really precise, could you change that, please?
<alex> works very slow
<alex> i have kubuntu
<soee> when do we get kde 4.4 updates ?
<Mamarok> alex: which version of Kubuntu and KDE?
<alex> the last
<Mamarok> soee: see /topic
<alex> i have gnome and kde,
<miglo> Mamarok: thanks so far for your help. I'm going to reboot in hope it helps
<Mamarok> miglo: fingers crossed
<soee> Mamarok: what should i fin there?
<Mamarok> alex: which version of Kubuntu and KDE is running on your machine?
<alex> the last version
<Mamarok> soee: updates are announced there, else see http://kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> alex: could I have real numbers please? What does the About dialog of a KDE application say About KDE?
<lenina> *push* i ripped a dvd with dvd::rip and it turned out, it saved every single chapter as a *.vob-file. can i concatonate them with avimerge or do i have to transcode to avi first ? if so, which tool would you advise ?
<Mamarok> lenina: I don't know, sorry
<soee> Mamarok: ok, but i was asking if someone know when we can expect updates for kubuntu, anyway thnx
<lenina> :( anyone else ?
<Mamarok> soee: when those are ready, anyway, it is not likely that RC3 are packaged, since it is only a test for packagers
<Mamarok> since there were problems with the tarbals in RC2
<lenina> btw: is there any tool like wgetpaste in ubuntu ?
<genii> !info pastebinit | lenina
<ubottu> lenina: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<lenina> alex: wait a moment
<lenina> thanks a lot, geniii
<genii> lenina: You're welcome
<lenina> genii: it doesn't show an id, when i do something like echo "hello world" | pastebinit.. :( just http://pastebin.com
<miglo> Mamarok: seems to work now :)
<lenina> and doesn't seem to post anything
<lenina> strange, it works with cat.. echo should write on stdout, shouldn't it ?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> any way to get internet explorer 7 on kubuntu?
<lenina> alex: please type (without the quotes): "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/*release | pastebinit"
<Mamarok> miglo: nice :)
<lenina> alex: and tell what your pastebin-output is (like "pastebin.com/34ak392j")
<Mamarok> Zuz|Kubuntu: you are joking, aren't you? And not, not that I know of
<lenina> alex: open a konsole and type it there, i forgot ;)
<alex> done
<lenina> alex: what's your output ?
<alex> nothing
<alex> don;t appear anything
<lenina> alex: there has to be
<lenina> alex: where did you type that ?
<Mamarok> lenina: a copy and paste to the pastebin widet might be easier
<alex> in konsol
<alex> konsole
<alex> wait
<lenina> alex: is there ? ;)
<lenina> Mamarok: i don't know any widget, which does that :(
<alex> eading state information... Done
<alex> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<alex>   wine-gecko python-wxgtk2.8 kdepim-groupware snowglobe-data fuseiso9660
<alex>   libkopete4 wine libumlib0 winbind libmsn0.1 libmms0 python-wxversion
<alex> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBotK2> alex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<lenina> alex: nicht alles posten, nur die zeile mit pastebin
<Mamarok> alex: do *mot* paste this in here, copy it to http://pastebin.ca and give us the link
<lenina> oops
<Mamarok> lenina: also there is a German channel: #kubuntu-de
<lenina> sry for the german
<lenina> :D
<Mamarok> lenina: the pastebin widget is available sine KDE 4.1
<Mamarok> lenina: seriously, there is a German channel, you better do support there rather than in PM
<lenina> Mamarok: why ?
<alex> done
<alex> http://pastebin.ca/1774815
<Mamarok> because a support channel is here for everybody, so the others can learn, too
<Mamarok> half of the support in PM, half here is very confusing for everybody
<Mamarok> I was expecting an answer from alex since quite some time BTW...
<lenina> Mamarok: eeerr, i said at 22:44 it was a mistake - i don't know where alex comes from
<Zuz|Kubuntu> mamarok, why would i be joking?
<alex> ,,,
<Mamarok> Zuz|Kubuntu: Internet Explorer needs Windows to run, so no, it can't run in Linux
<lenina> alex: try "cat /etc/*release | pastebinit" - it should output a single link
<Mamarok> hi JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> hi
<alex> what is this lenina?
<lenina> alex: it automatically posts your ubuntu-release-file (in which all info about your distribution is) to pastebin
<Zuz|Kubuntu> Mamarok, unfortunately there are things that can only be done in IE, there are wine versions of IE6 working on linux, but I wanted to know if there is one with active x working
<Mamarok> *sigh* back to work
<lenina> Zuz|Kubuntu: i don't thing this way is safe for web design purposes, if you are trying to do that
<alex> http://pastebin.ca/1774823
<Zuz|Kubuntu> myitlab.com which is something online I have to take at my university requires IE with active x supported and this laptop only has kubuntu, and its the one i use for school and school workd  :)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> I dont want to pull my older laptop with windows and use it.
<lenina> alex: just type til the quote
<alex> sorry
<lenina> the command is:
<lenina> cat /etc/*release | pastebinit
<lenina> alex: does it work ?
<alex> done
<lenina> ok, do you get an output like "pastebin/3429dasd" or something =
<alex> http://pastebin.ca/1774832
<lenina> alex: you may put the output in here, if it is only a line :) to paste a pastebin-link is a bit too complicated ^^
<alex> http://pastebin.ca/1774832
<alex> sorry
<alex> alex@alex:~$ cat /etc/*release | pastebinit
<alex> http://pastebin.com/f7d09144c
<lenina> alex: you don't have to repeat the command, just post the output - but: way to go ;)
<lenina> alex: "lspci | pastebinit"
<lenina> (explanation: this command will post your hardware data to pastebin)
<alex> spci: command not found
<Tm_T> alex: lspci (:
<lenina> alex: you forgot an l at the beginning
<lenina> alex: what is your output ?
<albertolempira> hey guys i´ve been using a huawei e1552 with kubuntu, but suddenly it stoped working someone have any idea of what could happened? thanks
<lenina> albertolempira: what did actually stop working ? post your errors at pastebin.com
<albertolempira> lenina the modem won´t connect anymore, i´ll pastebin my /var/log/messages
<lenina> albertolempira: ok, this isn't really my area, but i'll give it a try
<albertolempira> lenina http://pastebin.com/m5b2efd76
<Zuz|Kubuntu> could anyone tell me how to find the kubuntu version im using?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> nm lsb_release -a
<lenina> Zuz|Kubuntu: cat /etc/*release :D
<lenina> albertolempira: do you have jaunty ?
<albertolempira> no, karmic
<albertolempira> lenina no, karmic
<miglo> Zuz|Kubuntu: 'cat /etc/issue.net'
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i got it by just typing lsb_release -a in console  thanks tho
<Zuz|Kubuntu> im trying to get Internet explorer and see if active x works
<Zuz|Kubuntu> on karmic
<lenina> albertolempira: this one might fit to your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177021
<albertolempira> lenina thanks! i´ll give it a shot
<lenina> alex: ?
<sxxth> Webchat - hacker.it Azzurra  	
<sxxth> hacker.it Azzurra
<think43> hi all
<catygory> hi all
<new_bember> hi all
<new_bember> (-:
<_nik_> hi
<think43> I just installed kubuntu for the first time, and I was wondering, why did it install two kernels.  Also, it seems to copy over my settings from my previous debian system.  btw my trunk kernel doesn't work
<think43> also, what is my su password.  There was no prompt during install to set my root password, so how do I do it?
<_nik_> you have no root-passwort
<_nik_> for systemconfiguration you use sudo and the password of your account
<think43> _nik_: ok, so I never log in as root
<think43> _nik_: I never need to.  This is a good idea
<_nik_> right
<think43> thanks _nik_
<think43> kubunu is excellent.  So I read it is commercial, how is that?
<think43> yes, this is sublime
<think43> I love it
<think43> how do I chose some local source.list, cause I am currently using a us place, meanwhile I am in canada
<_nik_> you can change it in kpackagekit
<think43> _nik_: thanks,
<think43> _nik_: do you know about this two kernels installed.  I have ...31 and ..32 kernels, the 32 is trunk, and doesn't work
<_nik_> no, I'm sorry
<think43> _nik_: I will just delete from grub or something, how do you do that?
<_nik_> which version of kubuntu do you have?
<think43> I am not sure, how do you determine, uname?  It is the latest cause I downloaded and installed just today
<think43> 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubunt
<_nik_> that should be 9.10
<think43> I am gonna install kooldock, did you try it?
<_nik_> no
<think43> _nik_: you're not interested in that kind of thing, eye-candy, mac style dock
<_nik_> no
<_nik_> im satisfied with the oxygen design
<terran4000> think43: if you want a good dock thing, I recommend you try Docky
<think43> _nik_: how do you get the oxygen design, just change the theme?
<think43> terran4000: I will google it, brb
<_nik_> exactly
<terran4000> another user suggested to me, smoothdock plasmoid
<terran4000> smoothdock? slick dock ... something like that
<terran4000> or was it funky dock o.O
<terran4000> I really can't remember what that plasmoid was
<Guest54867> help
<terran4000> But whatever it was, docky was way better I believe
<Guest54867> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<Guest54867> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<Guest54867> /dev/sdb1 is mounted.
<Guest54867> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Guest54867> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Guest54867> Do you really want to continue (y/n)?
<FloodBotK2> Guest54867: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terran4000> Guest54867: that means that you should not run the check on a partition which is currently active or you are using
<lenina> um, where is the application crash log file in ubuntu ?
<lenina> there doesn't seem to be a /var/log/apport.log
<sithlord48> how is everyone this evening?
<sithlord48> does any one know how to enable multi touch tackpad ?
<genii> sithlord48: I can't vouch for it, but this looks promising: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<think43> where is the icon image for a program launcher
<sithlord48> genii, have not seen that one before gonna give it a shot.. let u know in a few...
<robin0800> sithlord48: there is a touchpad add in that appears in the settings menu can't remember what its called though
<genii> think43: Usually somewhere like in /usr/share/icons/name-of-theme-here
<think43> genii: thanks
<think43> I donk like kooldock
<think43> avant-window-navigator is sweet, but it doesn't work well either
#kubuntu 2010-02-02
<genii> think43: If you want to have a custom set of icons you can put them in ~/.icons/    as well
<terran4000> think43: did you try docky yet?
<sithlord48> genii, no luck ... still got one finger ..
<robin0800> sithlord48: its kcm-touchpad
<sithlord48> robin0800, i don't have that...
<sithlord48> robin0800, kde 4.3.5
<robin0800> sithlord48: no you have to install it
<think43> terran4000: No, let me see, i think I did a search in the package management and it was there
<terran4000> think43: to get docky you'll have to add a new repo :-P
<sithlord48> robin0800, do you know the package cause i am not finding kcm-trackpad
<terran4000> I found docky to be the best dock all around
<think43> terran4000: oh, where is the howto onthat?
<terran4000> think43: one sec, I'll get it to you
<think43> terran4000: thanks
<robin0800> sithlord48: its touchpad
<terran4000> think43: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<terran4000> add that
<terran4000> at least I think that's the correct repo o.o
<terran4000> if it is, let me know so I can comment my own source list :-P
<think43> terran4000: I never did that before, just add to /etc/apt/souces.list, and apt-get update, and then go back to kpackagemanager
<terran4000> yeah, just add it to sources.list
<terran4000> then apt-get update
<terran4000> and then apt-get install docky
<terran4000> of course sudo first :)
<sithlord48> robin0800,i found the repo
<robin0800> sithlord48: sudo aptitude install kcm-touchpad is easier IMHO
<think43> How do I edit sources.list, it is write protected?
<sithlord48> robin0800, for some reason i can't find the package after adding th repo...
<crimsun> think43: you generally need elevated privileges, e.g., using sudo/kdesudo
<Stoney>  /quit
<think43> crimsun: I tried sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources, but it didn't work
<crimsun> think43: /etc/apt/sources isn't valid (by default)
<crimsun> think43: i.e., it doesn't exist in a default install
<terran4000> think43: easiest way for your to add a repo
<robin0800> sithlord48: see comment above
<terran4000> is to do it through the add and remove software thingy
<sithlord48> robin0800, there is no package for karmic...
<think43> crimsun
<think43> crimsun: not sure what you mean
<think43> crimsun: how do I add repo, cause I wanna install docky
<crimsun> think43: generally, use add-apt-repository
<think43> crimsun: thanks
<think43> crimsun: but generaly, for future reference, how do I edit system files?
<robin0800> sithlord48: https://launchpad.net/~mishaaq/+archive/ppa/
<crimsun> think43: see above: use sudo/kdesudo (depending whether it's a cli or gui app)
<think43> crimsun: ok thanks
<sithlord48> robin0800, the jaunty version seams to work for karmic as well just had to dl and install w/ dpkg thanks
<think43> say you wanna edit /etc/apt/sources.list, on debian, I used to do su, and then emacs /etc/apt/source.list, how do I do that on kubuntu
<_nik_> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<_nik_> or just sudo nano /etc/...
<think43> _nik_: ok, it doesn't work with emacs eh?
<_nik_> depands on which editor you prefer
<_nik_> have you emacs installed?
<think43> _nik_: yeah
<_nik_> try it with emacs
<_nik_> it's the same syntax
<_nik_> kdesudo for gui-programms
<think43> _nik_: there we go, its working now, I could swear I did the same thing before, let me scroll back and see
<think43> oh, I only did su, not sudo
<think43> Anyone find an Ubuntu package for lqde docker?
<werber> I've downloaded a .ko file that enables my wireless; but I have to "insmod" it after every reboot. I am new to linux, but understand basics. Can anyone guide me through loading this module at boot?
<werber> I've tried to add an entry in /lib/modules/version/modules.order pointing to the file, but that didn't seem to work.
<werber> Would anyone mind helping me out? I'm a Linux newb and trying to get a downloaded driver to load at startup; I could write a shell script that would do it easily enough, but I want to do things "correctly".
<jamesey> hey people
<jamesey> do you know good place to ask simple mysql query ?
<claydoh> werber: what type of wireless card? maybe someone here with similar hardware can suggest the best way to get you up and running
<werber> It'
<werber> It's a Broadcom 4322; I actually downloaded a driver from Broadcom which works; it's just that I have to manually load the driver after every reboot, by typing "insmod wl.ko" (wl.ko is the name of the driver); I'd like to avoid that if possible.
<werber> I mean, it's easy enough to type one line at the Konsole; but I'm a tech guy that's new to Linux...and I'd really like to learn the details, if possible.
<werber> Jamesey: I'm not a SQL pro or anything, but maybe I can help. What's the query you have in mind?
<werber> Kind of a dead chatroom, huh?
<jamesey> hey
<jamesey> I have pretty simple query
<jamesey> that for some reason dont want to show correct ouput
<jamesey> I have 2 tables
<jamesey> first has field1 with timestamp in varchar(10) type field
<jamesey> second is field2 tinyint(3)type wiwth number of days
<jamesey> query is like:
<jamesey> SELECT t1.field1, t2.field2, field1+field2*24*3600 as OUTPUT
<jamesey> I need go get field1 + number of days from field2
<jamesey> and that doesn't work...
<teage> Is create link to applincation in kubuntu 9.10 the same as creat new launcher in ubuntu 9.10?
<maco> teage: create link makes a symlink to the one in /usr/share/applications. so you cant edit it without sudo
<teage> ic
<maco> there's also "copy" i think. that's like "create new launcher" in ubuntu
<teage> thanx
<maco> teage: get that part too?
<teage> yes i did
<teage> How does this chat work? I mean, what is Operator? and are you all just ordinary users with some know how to share? or are you Official kubuntu/Ubuntu reps?
<Daughain> teage: Yes.
<teage> Daughain: Yes to what? which part of my question ?
<kaddi_> teage we're users with some know how to shares. I believe that a couple of the operators are employed by ubuntu, but i'm not sure
<kaddi_> or in my case useres with many questions to ask :p
<teage> ok, one question that bugs me is, why is it that i have to specify the ./ in some programs. I mean take for instance, gooscan, Im in the directory and the program is called "gooscan" not ./gooscan
<kaddi_> . is the folder you are currently in. so basically if you do ./gooscan it reads as gooscan in currentfolder. I would expect them to be identical honestly
<teage> Yes, I would too
<teage> But sure enough.
<teage> they are not
<teage> even the examples show "gooscan" and then the argument
<teage> but if you simply type just gooscan i will get an error
<teage> I have to specify ./
<teage> then it works
<kaddi_> teage:  easiest reason I can think of is, that if you use a command in konsole, then konsole will look in the folders specified in path for that command. if it does not find it in those folders, it will throw an error
<kaddi_> when you use ./ then you give a complete path of the file and konsole needs not look at the path variable
<lucitu> teage: because your current directory is not in your path
<teage> ic
<lucitu> if it is like /usr/bin, then you don't need ./
<teage> Its not a big deal or anything, Just that it threw me for a loop till i figured out i had to add the ./
<kaddi_> does anyone else gut flash freezing in konqueror after pausing a video?
<teage> I only have problems when desktop effects are enabled.
<kaddi_> teage: ah I might check that out. could be related. i have desktop effects enabled
<lucitu> teage: ./ is a shortcut for current directory
<teage> kaddi: For me, desktop effects run smooth under gnome, but with kde i have problems. I wish i could have wobbly windows.
<teage> kde makes up for it though, at least for me it does
<kaddi_> teage: i have no problems with desktop effects currently *knock on wood* I have all kind of other problems though :p
<kaddi_> but kde rocks, i wouldn't give it up :)
<kaddi_> i lived through intel support in jaunty, I'll survive that as well :p
<teage> gnome gives me little freeze glitches and kde runs smooth.
<lucitu> kaddi: no prob here with youtube
<kaddi_> j/k
<Daughain> I love kde, but dolphin doesnt like any of my systems.
<kaddi_> lucitu: i watch a lot on wisevid.com and i get frequently greyed out window, after I pause the video for loading
<lucitu> kaddi: let me try that
<teage> kaddi: are you using konquerer
<kaddi_> teage yes
<teage> hmmm
<teage> i use firefox for most of my stuff, its faster. donwquer has nice tools so i keep them both close
<kaddi_> lucitu: actually it could also be the flash ads and not the video that cause the problem..
<lucitu> kaddi: just tried it and no problem
<lucitu> it's on pause right now
<lucitu> btw i'm on lucid
<lucitu> 64-bit
<kaddi_> ah, I'm still on karmic and 32bit
<kaddi_> lol, probably not the best basis to look for someone to reproduce it :p
<teage> lucitu: can you still use all the same apps with 64?
<lucitu> kaddi: absolutely
<Logan_Lockwood> Hi
<teage> lucitu: whats the main difference? graphics?
<Logan_Lockwood> How could I make in Dolphin folders NOT show their content?
<kaddi_> anyhow killing nspluginviewer off and reload the page usually fixes the problem. I even think the video continues to load after the flash-window is greyed out
<lucitu> kaddi: a lot snappier..never looked back since 4yrs
<kaddi_> lucitu: teage is asking about 64bit :p
<lucitu> kaddi: ooo sorry
<kaddi_> no problem ;)
<kaddi_> just thought I'd mention it ;)
<lucitu> teage: yes 64-bit is a lot snappier
<lucitu> teage: never looked back since I used it 4 yrs back
<kaddi_> flash's been getting a lot of negative publicity on 64bit the last years, no? Is it working now?
<lucitu> kaddi: why are u using nspluginwrapper if you are using 32-bit?
<kaddi_> lucitu: good question, I've never really used konqueror much.. just used it over the week-end (and today) cause I wanted to save my Firefox session unchanged :p
<lucitu> kaddi: flash has been 64-bit native for quite sometime
<lucitu> and it's very good
<kaddi_> he, nice :)
<teage> has anyone tried lxyde? thats like a mini kde right?
<kaddi_> i'll probably do a reformat for lucid, wanna give grub2 and ext4 a try and i'll probably do an upgrade to 64bit as well
<teage> I am gonna try running it on my old x-box
<lucitu> listen to your box..if it's 64-bit cpu then go 64-bit
<lucitu> taege: did u mean lxde?
<teage> lucitu:yes
<kaddi_> lucitu: it is. and it even has 4Gb of RAM in it now.. I've just been waiting for the right occasion ;)
<teage> lucitu: how do you listen to yer box
<lucitu> teage: i mean don't listen to fud about 64-bit
<teage> How do you check if you have 64bit capibility?
<lucitu> kaddi: my lap is an old compaq..2G ram ati xpress200m and composting is funtastic with plain vanilla radeon driver
<lucitu> teage: uname -a
<kaddi_> lucitu: yeah, very very sadly I have intel chips on my laptop and that has not been to well supported the last couple of month
<kaddi_> it was fine back in intrepid
<iconmefisto> teage: are you asking how to check if you have 64bit installed? or how to check if you have a 64bit processor?
<teage> dose not say anything about 32 bit or 64 bit
<lucitu> teage: you shud see something like x86_64
<teage> hmmm
<teage> here is the outcome-   teage@teage:~$ uname -a
<teage> Linux teage 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<lucitu> u have a 32-bit
<lucitu> kernel
<iconmefisto> teage: lshw -C cpu   will give you info about your processor. more than likely it is 64bit, unless it's really old
<lucitu> teage: lshw will show your hardware
<teage> there is a part that says width: 64 bits
<teage> is what i am looking for right?
<lucitu> teage: that's it.. you have 64-bit cpu
<kaddi_> i has a 32bit cpu on my old laptop :p I found out when i tried to installed a 64bit OS the other day :p
<teage> i will try the 64
<teage> is there a way of upgrading to 64 without loosing my current install?
<lucitu> teage: no
<teage> darn!!
<lucitu> teage: how big is your HD?
<lucitu> you can create a separate partition
<teage> 164 gig
<kaddi_> lucitu: what would be the minimum size suggested for a 64bit install?
<lucitu> that's more than enough
<lucitu> 10 gig is more than enough
<kaddi_> k, i should be able to find that space somewhere :p I suppose that means I should store /home on a different partition, though?
<NikofTime> hey guys! and gals i guess
<xiven> Hello
<NikofTime> all the gals in the room HOLLA!!!
<kaddi_> hi NikofTime .9
<xiven> I was wondering if there are any KDE Linux projects that need a hand in development, or have been discontinued with an interest in revival?
<lucitu> kaddi: if you want yes
<NikofTime> yo kaddi_ !
<NikofTime> hey guys
<iconmefisto> xiven: you mean you want to volunteer?
<NikofTime> so i have been "obtaining" some discographies on torrent
<NikofTime> and some of the filenames contain characters like that ae together and some other symbols that make the files imposible to move/rename/delete
<teage> thanx for all the help ppl. goin to bed. see ya.
<tbone00> hello world
<seraphicphenakis> w0rd
<Daughain> Need to set up an XP VM, any suggestions where to start?
<think43> If you run kubuntu, you cannot install gnome?
<Daughain> think43: You can run both, yes.
<Daughain> think43: If oyu are in kubuntu, its apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, as I recall.
<think43> Daughain: hmm, I get an error when I try: gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: fast-user-switch-applet (>= 2.22.0) but it is not installable
<think43> Daughain: oh, I see
<Daughain> think43: Ya, you need to install the environ before you can run it. =z)
<think43> Daughain: You know, I had debian on here, and then when I installed Kubuntu, it kept some of my previous kde 4 settings, but I was expecting it to be formatted
<Daughain> think43: Couldnt tell ya. Though, I;ve seen some equaly strange things happen. =)
<Daughain> think43: I beleive te install looks to see what is already on the system, and leaves that alone, least thats how my experience makes it look.
<think43> Daughain: yeah, it checked and copied settings, and then formatted and installed over after that
<think43> Daughain: I was surprised
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> SO was I. =) I was expecting to have to rebuild everything.
<think43> it was just some settings
<Daughain> think43: For me it was a lot more than that, but, I was also doing a reinstall.
<think43> Daughain: it is quite awesome, but what if you re-installing cause you screwed up all the setting, and you want to go back to defaults. :(
<Daughain> think43: No, I managed to delete something I shouldnt have. =)
<Daughain> My settings were fine.
<Daughain> One of the problems you can encouter in removing stuff via synaptics, if ya arent careful
<think43> Daughain: really, in Linux systems, you should never re-install, it is supposed to outlive its hardware
<Daughain> think43: I;ve been using linux for 2 months. :P
<Daughain> When I delete something and all I can access is cli, I need to reinstall.
<think43> Daughain: Things can get messy though, so I prefer re-installing
 * Daughain nods.
<think43> I was on debian, and then I moved to backports, then I put testing kde 4, then I said, might as well dist upgrade, but it wouldn't work.  I bet a pro could get it upgraded a lot easier than re-installing, but for me, to make pro move take 100 mistake, and two days before it works, and a re-install  is just 35mins
<Daughain> Looking into VM right now.
<Daughain> think43: Ya, I dont ecen have enough background right now to even try making it work, so, I have no other option, no worries though. =)
<think43> Now I am on Kubuntu, cause I wanted kde 4 which is awesome, but I want avant-window-navigator even more, and I think it works better on gnome, so I am downloading ubuntu
<Daughain> Actually, its just the interface that changes.......I ALWAYS install ubuntu then add kde, so, not exactly sure how to install gnome from kde. =O
<think43> Daughain: you know one thing you will realize which wasn't so obvious to me in the beginning.  The bulk of setting up Linux, is installing.  And in Ubuntu, thats sudo apt-get install what-ever
<think43> Daughain: I should just apt-get install gnome, but I wanna do it from a basic install for some reason
<Daughain> think43: Ya, that much I;ve already figiured out.=) I;ve even managed to figure ut how to reove thinga too. =)
<think43> Daughain: ya, apt-get remove, also, apt-get remove --purge, if you wanna apt-get install again for default settings
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> Right now I'd like to know why dolphin doesnt seem to like my systems.
<Daughain> it locks up the desktop so bad I had to switch back to nautilus.
<think43> Daughain: as soon as you open it?
<Daughain> No, but if I try and do anything in it like moving or copying files.
<Daughain> it crashes a decent amount on this system too, but not as badly.
<think43> Daughain: why don't you do what I mentioned about, apt-get remove --purge, and reinstall with apt-get install
<think43> Daughain: I think that happened to me too
<Daughain> The desktop is a fresh install, only edits were to fstab to mount a secondary hd and a LAN share.
<think43> Daughain: and where are the copies to?  Can you do the exact same copies on the command line fine?
<Daughain> think43: I hAVENT MASTERED USING CLI TO COPY OR MOVE FILES YET.
<Daughain> Sorry for the caps.
<think43> Daughain: it is easy, you just do $cp source-file destination.  So say I have a file in /home/think43/some-file.txt, and I wanna move to another drive like /old-home/tp43/Desktop/backups, Then I would do $cp /home/think43/some-file.txt /old-home/tp43/Desktop/backups
<Daughain> Easy for you to say. :P I still am not sure where all the files are, and, in some cases they are on the lan.
<think43> if you are in /home/think43 already, then you can just do $cp some-file.txt /old-home/tp43/Desktop/backups
<think43> Daughain: oh
<think43> brb
<torasuku_> I'm getting 0 of 0 connected peers on my torrents that have ~100 seeders, any help?
<ilumi> torasuku_: firewall?, what torrent client?
<mistrynitesh> hello all
<mistrynitesh> which is the best way to get myself addressed without spamming the channel?
<iconmefisto> mistrynitesh: what do you mean by "get myself addressed"?
<kmh_> afd
<hardik_> can any one tell me that how to sync. blackbarry 9530 strom in ubuntu
<mistrynitesh> iconmefisto: i wanted someone to call out my name just as you did, but I did not want to spam the channel
<titan_ark> has the bug in the powermanagement daemon been rwctified as yet?
<titan_ark> *rectified
<titan_ark> everytime my notebook wakes up after going into sleep i am told there is no battery plugged in
<GabrielSOE> can I install ubuntu 9.10 on usb drive to boot with ?
<tsimpson> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iconmefisto> GabrielSOE: use USB startup startup disk creator
<GabrielSOE> iconmefisto: please elaborate i'm still a newbe
<iconmefisto> GabrielSOE: it's a program, should already be installed. look in system submenu, or just alt-F2 and start typing "usb startup"
<GabrielSOE> iconmefisto: not installed, I'll get it
<iconmefisto> !info usb-creator-kde
<ubottu> usb-creator-kde (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 172 kB
<iconmefisto> GabrielSOE: install that package. usb-creator-kde
<GabrielSOE> iconmefisto: doing so now, thanks m8
<GabrielSOE> iconmefisto: done got it (usb)
<rethus> i search a good unpacker for kubuntu.. normaly i use ark... and on suse, ark unpack nearly all files ...like .gz, .rar and so on... now he has problems with .gz and rar..
<rethus> what have i to install to support nealry all package-formats?
<nicoco> hi
<nicoco> thing and now it won't launch
<nicoco> is there a way to start with a new clean postgresql install ? the upgrade from 8.3 to 8.4 messed up every
<nicoco> wow
<Kolia> you swaped your lines :)
<turtle^s0up> hi all
<turtle^s0up> i just wanted to say
<turtle^s0up> damn my kubuntu karmic desktop looks and feels sexy
<kinja-sheep> Hi folks -- What is the package/process for KDE panel?
<turtle^s0up> kinja-sheep: i think it's part of plasma-desktop process
<kinja-sheep> turtle^s0up: Do you know which package is that? (Ie, running KDE plasma-desktop in openbox and such).
<turtle^s0up> kinja-sheep: just to install the kde panel, i would think it would depend on plasma-desktop, not sure
<manolis> Good morning all!
<papul> hi. how do i use kde panel with openbox?
<manolis> :-) sry .. don't know!
<soee> hi
<manolis> Hi
<turtle^s0up> kinja-sheep: why not use other panels
<kinja-sheep> turtle^s0up: I'm assisting somebody in #ubuntu -- I think that was kdebase-workspace-bin
<papul> kinja-sheep, i am here too :)
<kinja-sheep> papul: You sly fox.
<papul> :P
<Zoot365> Good morning
<turtle^s0up> papul: i think panels like lxpanel, tint, and other lightweights would fit in better than kde's panel
<papul> turtle^s0up, some other options
<papul> please
<kinja-sheep> Docks!
<jastor> im making my usbstick into a livedvd with usb-creator-kde .. i checked the persistent option. just wondering: is it just the /home and /root directories thats persistent? or any extra program you install too?
<papul> turtle^s0up, some other options please
<papul> for panels
<turtle^s0up> papul: tint2, fbpanel, pypanel, bmpanel
<turtle^s0up> papul: tint2 looks the best
<Zoot365> is this the place to be if I'm a new user kubuntu user looking for a clue?
<jastor> Zoot365: probably :)
<Zoot365> I've done some simple game mod scripting, but t now I'm being asked to compile gimp-gap.  I'm over my head.
<jastor> Zoot365: you specifically mean compile? or just install?
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: there's a pre-compiled gimp-gap package you can install. do you need to compile it with special options or something?
<jastor> Zoot365: sudo apt-get install gimp-gap    for the precompiled one
<Zoot365> I couldn't find it in kpackagekit so I assune I have to compile it.
<iconmefisto> !info gimp-gap
<ubottu> gimp-gap (source: gimp-gap): The GIMP Animation Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2526 kB, installed size 7896 kB
<jastor> Zoot365: open a terminal and type that sudo apt-get ....  i wrote
<Zoot365> sec
<jastor> Zoot365: if it doesnt know the package .. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # before the deb http://.....  and deb-src http://...
<jastor> Zoot365: and sudo apt-get update
<teage> I started getting a message at log on, kde thinks it can remove nvidia. why would it say that.
<teage> ?
<Zoot365> it suggests that I have the latest version but I know its  Version 2.4.0-2ubuntu1 and that dosn't work.
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: that is the version in ubuntu repos. which version do you need?
<jastor> Zoot365: download ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/plug-ins/v2.6/gap .. extract somewhere .. and as root run ./configure
<Zoot365> I have the gz for that here I'm just not sure what to do with it.
<Zoot365> looking at it is no help.
<Zoot365> I tried yelling too...
<iconmefisto> lol
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: have you unpacked it yet?
<jastor> Zoot365: tar xvf gimp-gap-2.6.0.tar.bz2
<Zoot365> Yep.  looked, yelled, nothing.
<teage> Zoot365: or just right click , extract here. If you are lazy. :)
<manolis> I hane a question ......
<iconmefisto> !ask | manolis
<ubottu> manolis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manolis> I have an old laptop and I cannot use other kubuntu than 7.10
<Zoot365> You say lazy like its a bad thing.
<manolis> how to I change my repos so I can get some updates on this version!?
<Zoot365> and heere is the folder. now what?
<jastor> Zoot365: open a terminal .. go to the diectory (gimp-gap-2.6.0/) and: sudo ./configure
<teage> Zoot365: If you are really lazy, you could , open terminal, right click the file, extract here , type cd in terminal , click on yer file and drag it to terminal then press enter
<jastor> not sure if sudo is required for ./configure ;)
<teage> Zoot365: nope its not a bad thing. How you think i know this. lol
<jastor> havent compiled any programs in ages :)
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: maybe you should uninstall the 2.4 version first. not sure
<jastor> iconmefisto: doesnt it just overwrite when make install ?
<iconmefisto> jastor: not quite sure, but it won't hurt to remove the older one first
<teage> Zoot365: if you do that what i said you will be in that dirrectory, then all you gotta do is type in terminal the word make. then type the two words SUDO MAKE INSTALL, thats three words hehe
<jastor> iconmefisto: :)
<jastor> teage: ./configure first!
<jastor> teage: i looked it up ;)
<teage> jastor: oh yeah
<teage> lol
<teage> ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<jastor> kubuntu has babl-0.0.0 ... ive added all the sites in sources.list and updated .. yet i dont see babl-0.1.0 :P
<Zoot365> I'm still trying to get to the dir
<teage> Does anyone know why kde wants to remove my nvidia? it asks me on every boot up for some reason.
<jastor> Zoot365: youre using firefox?
<Zoot365> Yes but not to do this.
<jastor> Zoot365: if you havent specified where to download to .. its in /home/<yourusername>/Downloads/
<jastor> Zoot365: or should be atleast
<jastor> Zoot365: no i mean ;) you probably used firefox to download the .tar.bz2 file :)
<jastor> finally :P the livedvd is finished
<Zoot365> Yeah, found it.
<teage> Zoot365: when you type the ./configure, be sure to add the little dot before the slash. some programs are fine without it but to be on the safe side you should just do it anyway.
<Zoot365> going to go uninstall 2.4
<iconmefisto> teage: without the dot, it will look in root dir for a file called configure, which probably won't do anything since that file won't normally exist in that directory
<teage> iconmefisto: some do work without it though.
<iconmefisto> teage: without the dot but with just /configure ?? that can't work, unless there is a file in / named configure
<teage> iconmefisto: I often wondered what the little dot ment, you say its to specify root? I thought that is what the slash is for.
<iconmefisto> teage: no, the / specifies root. the dot specifies current directory
<teage> ic
<jastor> . <-- current directory
<jastor> .. <-- parent directory
<teage> idk, I just know that i have had some programs work without the dot. I dont know why, Just did in some cases.
<jastor> ;)
<teage> iconmefisto: for example, when i run gooscan, I have to specify the dot ,/gooscan. If i run say fasttrack, i all i need to specify is /fasttrack.py with no dot.
<jastor> is it possible to have "two" of the same directory? ie: /usr/bin   ... if the file exists in the virtual /usr/bin load that one .. if it doesnt, look for it in the real /usr/bin .. if it exists in both .. prioritize the virtual one
<jastor> ... hmm .. could do a bunch of ln :P .. but that feels .. awkward ;)
<jastor> now im just being stupid :P
<jastor> just add /virtualdir/usr/bin  to the executable path before the real /usr/bin .. just dont remember what command it was ;)
<iconmefisto> jastor: I have no idea what you're saying. :) are you asking a question? or answering one?
<Zoot365> I tried to unzip it but it gave me No such file or directory.
<jastor> but its not just executables .. lib/ etc/ etc
<jastor> iconmefisto: i asked a question .. but figured out how to solve it :) but then i came up with another problem :)
<teage> Zoot365: just right click the file. then choose extract here.
<jastor> iconmefisto: i can "set up" virtual /usr/bin by adding them to PATH (/virtualdir/usr/bin;/usr/local/bin/;/usr/sbin etc.) .. but how would i do the same for lib/, etc/ and similiar directories?
<jastor> iconmefisto: in thoose cases i would probably have to do ln right?
<Zoot365> done.
<teage> Zoot365: it will create a new file called what ever the program is called
<Zoot365> done
<jastor> teage: what step are we on?
<iconmefisto> jastor: yeah, wouldn't creating symlinks be more straightforward than adding locations to PATH? maybe I don't follow what you're doing
<teage> jastor: he was trying to extract it
<jastor> teage: ok
<teage> jastor: i think he got it
<Zoot365> I'v extracted it, now what?
<teage> type cd then hit the SPACEBAR. then drag the extracted file into terminal and hit enter
<teage> thats the easy lazy way which i am guilty
<jastor> iconmefisto: i got a usbstick with programs, settings etc. i mount it to /virtualdir/ if you run a program i want it to see if it exists in /virtualdir/usr/bin first .. and if it does .. run that one .. instead of the standard program in /usr/bin .. PATH seems to me be the only way to tell it in which order to look in directories for the executable
<teage> Zoot365: did you do it
<jastor> iconmefisto: for using ln to map the programs in virtualdir/usr/bin can generate errors since the program probably alread exists in /usr/bin
<iconmefisto> jastor: ok, I see. yeah, adding /virtualdir/usr/bin to PATH makes sense
<Zoot365> Wow that was nuts.  its done.
<jastor> Zoot365: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Zoot365> k
<jastor> iconmefisto: and for /virtualdir/lib/ and /virtualdir/etc/ i do a ln for thoose specific files instead (by writing a small script)
<iconmefisto> jastor: why not add those locations to path as well?
<jastor> iconmefisto: i thought PATH only was executables? :)
<jastor> iconmefisto: but if thats possible that would be great
<jastor> was for*
<Zoot365> cd: /home/michael/Downloads/gimp-gap_2.6.0+dfsg.orig.tar.gz: Not a directory
<jastor> the reason for all this .. is to be able to install and update programs on a system which you cant really modify .. by installing them to a usbstick instead
<jastor> Zoot365: didnt you unpack first?
<Zoot365> oops wrong file...
<jastor> Zoot365: ;)
<teage> Zoot365:lol
<Zoot365> yeah, its configureing.
<Zoot365> now make?
<jastor> Zoot365: yes
<jastor> Zoot365: and when make is done (as long as there arent any errors) do: sudo make install
<Zoot365> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<teage> Zoot365: the reason for make is you have to make the installer.
<teage> oh
<teage> is it a python program? what are you installing?
<Zoot365> gimp.gap.
<Zoot365> This had been great. I now that there are a couple of things Ihave to do...
<teage> open up the file that you extracted and look to see if you see a file called make or anything with a .py at the end
<teage> i dont think gimp is python is it?
<Zoot365> unfortunately, thats a good question.
<teage> if it is a python program , which it sounds like it is . then the install commands would be different
<jastor> ah ok
<jastor> Zoot365: ./autogen.sh
<teage> Zoot365: if you open the extracted file and see anything with a .py at the end then it is indeed a python program.
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: sounds like you are not in the directory that you just expanded from the .gz file
<jastor> you use ./autogen.sh   for gimp-gap .. which in itself runs ./configure
<teage> gotta go to work. hope everything works out Zoot365
<Zoot365> Me too thanks
<jastor> Zoot365: any luck with autogen?
<Zoot365> sec
<Zoot365> michael@Bob:~/Downloads/gimp-gap-2.6.0+dfsg.orig$ ./autogen.sh
<Zoot365> bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<jastor> hmm
<Zoot365> looks loke ./configure is working.
<Zoot365> there don't seem to be any python files in the gimp-gap file.
<Zoot365> ummm... folder
<vlt> Hello. I get a broken package when runnning `aptitude update` on several LTS machines: "language-pack-kde-de depends on language-pack-kde-de-base (>= 1:8.04+20100117) [UNAVAILABLE]"
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: you could install the lucid gimp-gap 2.6.0 version in .deb form http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gimp-gap
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: that might be easier to install
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: but you'll probably need to install this one too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libatk1.0-0
<Zoot365> whats the difference between the lucid and the one I have?
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: those links point to files that are .deb which are already packaged and ready to install
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: lucid is the next ubuntu version (after karmic) and the gimp-gap version for it is the one you are trying to install
<Zoot365> do I want tar or 1build1?
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: links are at the bottom of the page. choose either amd64 or i386
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: do you know if you have 64bit or 32bit kubuntu installed
<timo> hello can evrybody help my
<Zoot365> 32
<timo> help me my sound dont work i dont know why when i start my pc he plays a start melodie but when i play a song in youtube he dont play a song
<timo> evrybody knows this problem ????
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: then you need http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/gimp-gap/download and http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libatk1.0-0/download
<Zoot365> ooo self installers
<timo> some one here to help me please???
<Zoot365> do I install atk firat?
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: I just installed those, but I had to install libatk1.0-0 first
<Zoot365> k
<_nik_> timo: have you pushed up the pcm in kmix?
<timo> pcm i dont know i look
<timo> pcm or pcm2
<_nik_> pcm
<timo> _nik_: no i do this
<timo> and then i pushed ok ?
<_nik_> yes
<timo> bevor pcm was line
<timo> what means line ??
<_nik_> hm?
<timo> is line a mic?
<iconmefisto> timo: line is a line input, mic is a microphone input (more sensitive input than line)
<timo> _nik_:  pcm is on but i dont have sound
<timo> iconmefisto: ok
<_nik_> on 100%?
<timo> _nik_: yes hundret prozent
<timo> _nik_:  but the sound dont work
<timo> _nik_: this make me crazi
<_nik_> just with flash?
<timo> with all
<timo> _nik_:  wiht all
<_nik_> you dont have to configur pcm as standad
<_nik_> *standard
<timo> i dont know i klicked on pcm an then i kliked ok
<_nik_> no
<Zoot365> Yeahay.  that worked!!
<_nik_> you changed the main audio channel
<timo> yes the audio chanel thats right
<iconmefisto> Zoot365: good news :)
<_nik_> cancel that
<_nik_> timo: you have to rightclick on kmix, than show volumecontrol
<_nik_> and there put the pcm control up to 100%
<timo> there are all 100%
<dima> Hi, everyone. My browsers have started ignoring /etc/hosts file. It has worked before. What should I look at to make it work?
<Zoot365> Ok, once i get my little animation of the bouncing ball, I'll post it :)
<Zoot365> Tahnks loads.
<timo> _nik_:there are all off 100%
<_nik_> pcm too?
<timo> there is not the name pcm
<timo> _nik_:  ok pcm 100% to
<_nik_> then you have to add it
<_nik_> do you have sound again?
<timo> no
<timo> _nik_:  no sound
<timo> _nik_: ;(
<_nik_> just flash or no sound in e.g. amarok, too?
<iconmefisto> _nik_: not all soundcards will have a channel called pcm
<_nik_> iconmefisto: your right, but the most people who had problems with flashsound had pcm muted
<_nik_> most people i kno
<_nik_> w
<timo> no sound flash or elsewhere
<timo> my pcm is not mute
<timo> what can i make knoe
<iconmefisto> timo: in konsole, type: speaker-test
<timo> know
<iconmefisto> timo: see if you get any sound at all
<timo> sudo speakertest
<iconmefisto> timo: speaker-test
<timo> iconmefisto:
<timo> speaker-test 1.0.20
<timo> Das Wiedergabegerät ist default
<timo> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<timo> Using 16 octaves of pink noise
<FloodBotK2> timo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timo> Samplingrate auf 48000Hz gesetzt (gefordert waren 48000Hz)
<iconmefisto> timo: did it make any sound?
<_nik_> timo: hast du denn die einstellung von vorhin wieder rückgängig gemacht?
<timo> yes when i start
<_nik_> also das ändern des hauptkanals?
<timo> _nik_:  welche einstelung denn
<iconmefisto> timo: did you hear any sound with the speaker-test command?
<_nik_> timo: du hast doch vorhin den hauptkanal geändert, richtig?
<timo> nein das ist auf pcm jetzt vorher war es auf line
<timo> ja das ist richtig
<_nik_> dann stell es mal auf line zurück
<timo> yes the speaker test play d melodie
<timo> _nik_: ok
<iconmefisto> guys, supposed to be english in here. maybe you could continue in the german channel?
<timo> nik _nik_habe ich getan
<iconmefisto> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<timo> _nik_: nik  bist du auch in den deutschsprachigen kanal zu finden
<timo> _nik_: whe i typ in konaole speaker-test  mein wieder gabe gerät ist fehlerhaft
<timo> iconmefisto: what can i make know
<timo> master \ master mono\ pcm \pcm2\line \cd\mic\aux\mono\mono2
<timo> _nik_: hattest das prb auch mal mit dem souNd??? das kann ein echt ferig machen!!! gestern 3 stunden versucht und nichts ging
<timo> when i would like to instal a paket then komes this
<timo> Die Paketliste muss neu aufgebaut werden.
<timo> Dies sollte normalerweise automatisch durch das Hintergrundprogramm erfolgen.
<jussi01> !de | timo
<ubottu> timo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<timo> jussi01:  yes  i know sry
<timo> no matter
<jussi01> timo: yeah, was just a "for next time" :)
<GabrielSOE> How can I change My login screen theme?
<jussi01> GabrielSOE: system settings -> advanced -> login manager
<jussi01> GabrielSOE: and note that its different between kdm and gdm, so make sure you are looking at instructions for the correct one
<turtle^s0up> does anyone have a good color scheme for kate?
<lala> hi, does flash work on kubuntu?
<lala> or are there alternatives to recommend?
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Flash does work
<TheAncientGoat> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lala> and are there any better players?
<lala> cuz flash on mac is a fail
<lala> and on windows too i bet
<TheAncientGoat> Well, html5 is "better" but most websites use flash
<lala> go on
<TheAncientGoat> gnash is a open source implementation of flash, but it can't handle all types of flash sites...
<TheAncientGoat> But other than that, what do you mean by a "player"?
<lala> well, flash on mac sucks, on windows too i bet, and i heard that flash doesnt work properly on linux
<lala> but talk about html5
<TheAncientGoat> flash works perfectly on linux
<TheAncientGoat> I've never had any problems with it, at least..
<lala> and it cant suddenly suck up all ur memory?
<TheAncientGoat> Oh, it can
<lala> see thats annoying
<TheAncientGoat> but its like that on mac win and linux :P
<TheAncientGoat> html5 has the ability to play things like video and audio in your browser without any plugins.
<lala> so i want something that can also play flashcontent, but cant suck up all ur memory
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Well, then you can either use flash or gnash
<TheAncientGoat> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<lala> awesome, and does flash get used besides on the internet?
<TheAncientGoat> But gnash cant play all forms of flash content
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Not really, thank goodness
<TheAncientGoat> Some games use it, but thats all that I can think of
<lala> ok, so ill use html5 then in my browser :)
<lala> yeah, but those games are mostly on the internet right? :p
<TheAncientGoat> html5 cant play flash content
<lala> aw man
<lala> ill use gnash then
<TheAncientGoat> But soon sites will use html 5 instead of flash..
<lala> seriously?
<TheAncientGoat> Well, soon as in a year or so :P
<TheAncientGoat> Youtube has a html5 mode
<lala> LOL? so every flashcontent will get replaced by html5? :D
<TheAncientGoat> Most probably not, because people are stuck in their ways
<lala> go on
<TheAncientGoat> But hopefully most video sites will
<TheAncientGoat> Dailymotion has had html5 support for a while
<TheAncientGoat> But games and flash websites will most probably stay flash mainly
<TheAncientGoat>  Just because they already know flash and dont want to learn anything new
<lala> html5 has different coding compared to flash?
<TheAncientGoat> Of course. Html 5 is, well HTML, the stuff you use to make webpages
<lala> damn
<TheAncientGoat> Flash uses its own scripting language called ActionScript, which isn't like html at all
<lala> so there is no 100% alternative for flash
<TheAncientGoat> Gnash attempts to be. In a while it might catch up
<TheAncientGoat> But the thing is
<TheAncientGoat> people should forget flash, because it's horrible by definition
<lala> i hate it cuz of the memorysuck problem
<TheAncientGoat> Html5 + javascript is the way to go
<lala> ill keep using flash then on linux, until i get the news that gnash or any other alternative is 100%
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Hate it because its an ugly proprietary format instead :P
<lala> meh, u cant predict the future lol
<lala> yeah, that too, its not GPL
<TheAncientGoat> It being gpl or not doesn't matter
<lala> but hey, skype aint GPL either, and there are a lot of linux users who use skype
<lala> oh? :s
<TheAncientGoat> there are lots of other licences that are as good or arguably better.. But it being an open standard is more important, and its not
<lala> explain plz?
<lala> whats an open std?
<TheAncientGoat> skype is also a hog, in a similar sense to flash. But loads of linux users use both, because of their popularity
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Well, the web has interoperability standards
<lala> well, if u set the correct options for skype it wont be a supernode or whatever
<lala> go on
<TheAncientGoat> Standards are definitions of a technology made sothat multiple groups can make software that use that technology, and that those pieces of software interoperate well
<TheAncientGoat> Like, take html for example
<TheAncientGoat> there's a standard definition for a link
<TheAncientGoat> <a>
<TheAncientGoat> Now, if there wasnt a standard, one browser might say that <a> closes the browser while a different one might say that <a> makes something bold
<lala> i understand
<lala> so thats the reason why flash crashes and sucks memory and such? cuz the browsers cant handle it 100% (which isnt their fault, but the fault of adobe)?
<TheAncientGoat> Flash crashes and sucks because adobe are lazy devs :P
<TheAncientGoat> If flash was a standard
<TheAncientGoat> many other people would have made their own flash plugins
<TheAncientGoat> heck, browsers could build in flash support instead of having a plugin
<TheAncientGoat> And the competition would have ensured that adobe stayed on their toes with features and the like
<lala> ffs
<lala> adobe has monopoly on the web with flashcontent like microsoft has with os's
<lala> grrrrrrr
<TheAncientGoat> Yup. And thats why html5 is trying to break that, by making a new standard that anyone can implement
<lala> ok, so html5 will replace flash on popular sites like youtube, but sites which are from 1 person will still have flash cuz hes used to it
<lala> so if u surf a lot, its best to have flash, for cases where gnash fails
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Yes, pretty much
<lala> k
<lala> then some other questions about kubuntu and linux
<lala> im gonna install kubuntu as my only OS on my pc, what do i have to do with grub and mbr and such?
<TheAncientGoat> lala: A clean install? Because that should sort itself out automatically
<lala> im gonna put kubuntu on my HDD
<lala> so nothing else
<lala> my HDD is 120GB, so ill have 1 partition of 120GB where ill install kubuntu on
<turtle^s0up> lala: make a separate partition for /home, make that the largest
<lala> why? :S
<turtle^s0up> lala: that way when you have to do upgrade, reinstalls you still have your user configurations
<lala> and what is /home btw? :s
<daskreech> lala: leave Grub and MBR They work :)
<turtle^s0up> lala: it's where you store you person files, settings, etc
<daskreech> lala: you can make any file system map to any directory in UNIX
<daskreech> So /home is the directory where all the User data lies. you are just separating it from the OS
<lala> turtle^s0up, wtf? so ppl who have 1 partition and upgrade their kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 get the default settings of 9.10?
<daskreech> If you want to blow away the OS or change it your data is preserved
<lala> then how can my os access it?
<daskreech> lala: It will :)
<daskreech> it's like having a C: Drive and D: drive
<daskreech> two different partitions but you can get to both
<lala> ah
<lala> i understand
<daskreech> You won't even notice they are different
<daskreech> it  just looks like a directory to you
<lala> but its not user friendly from canonical that they give u the default settings of their newest version when u upgrade
<turtle^s0up> lala: no, if the upgrades go well it's OK
<lala> bbs, ok?
<daskreech> lala: It's just how they work
<lala> everybody stay here :p
<lala> bbs
<daskreech> Quick everyone hide!
<turtle^s0up> lala: just go with one partition i guess, you'll understand after you've become more familiar
<Tm_T> TheAncientGoat: lala feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic too (:
<turtle^s0up> is there a way to port an emacs color scheme to kate?
<turtle^s0up> or is my best bet to go manually ?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi daskreech
<lala> im back
<lala> how do i have to split my hard drive then? will the installer ask me for the /home thing?
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> When you get to the partitioning section just ask for help
<lala> ... if i get to the partitioning section i cant get on the internet cuz im installing my OS...
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Install it using the live installer
<TheAncientGoat> you install while the os is running
<lala> huh?
<lala> can i do that? :o
<TheAncientGoat> Yes, the wonders of linux :P
<daskreech> The install is an install of the OS to a CD
<TheAncientGoat> Just go "try out kubuntu without any change to my hardrive"
<daskreech> so when you start it up you are already running the OS
<daskreech> You can come here go on the net check your mail play games etc
<TheAncientGoat> yup. and install the os
<daskreech> So if you need help you can just open Quassel and come here and ask for help while installing
<lala> i use xchat
<ToxinPowe> xDD
<daskreech> You can install xchat and use that
<daskreech> before you install the OS
<lala> woooooow
<TheAncientGoat> lala: Makes you wonder why people still use windows, ey ;)
<daskreech> I know why the do I just don't understand why so many do
<lala> yeah TheAncientGoat
<daskreech> But time will play all things out
<lala> but!
<lala> im sure not all linux users have 2 partitions, just 1 for everything. So they lose all their configuration settings when they upgrade? :O
<lala> u must be joking
<daskreech> There are at least 2 partitions
<daskreech> one for / and one for swap
<daskreech> You can make as many as you want
<daskreech>  I have 4 on mine
<BluesKaj> lala, only if they do a clean install
<daskreech> lala: your personal configurations are kept in /home so you don't lose anything
<daskreech> Your configurations are for the most part kept through all upgrades
<daskreech> For most changes it will ask you if you want the new configs when there is an upgrade or if you would like to keep the ones you have
<lala> aah, so the advice to make a second partition for /home is for when u install another os on the other partition, sorry for misunderstanding guys
<timo> terran4000:  hy  i think i know why  my i have a sound problem
<terran4000> timo: Hey timo my man!
<terran4000> You have a sound problem? ek! What's wrong?
<timo>  terran4000 hi
<lala> so lets say i make /home a seperate partition, and i install windows on the other partition, then when i boot in windows, i can access my files? ^^
<timo> the puls audi dont run
<lala> or will it only work if the other OS is also Linux?
<terran4000> lala: you will be access your linux files from windows only if you install the EXT3 file driver thingy ... ext3fs? or something like that ... also, it doesn't work from Windows 7
<timo>  when i go to amerok  amerok dont play my musik because the audio puls dont run
<terran4000> timo: Pulse Audio isn't working for you?
<timo> thats right
<timo>  but i dont knpw why
<lala> ok, thank you
<terran4000> timo: Hm, have you tried unmuting the audio in Kmix?
<timo> yes
<timo>  there is all ok
<tendays> Hello everyone, quick question: There's a serious mistake in the French translation of konversation, where should I report it?
<terran4000> lala: there are a few solutions ... I also think even in Vista it 'might' not work. You'll have to search for one that works for you
<terran4000> timo: hmm, lets see
<lala> alright terran4000
<tendays> the "translate this application" menu item sends me to launchpad, and following the links I find a document telling me not to change in launchpad because it will get overidden/ignored
<terran4000> timo: did you install pavucontrol?
<lala> another question before i start, what if i have installed kubuntu, and it cant find my internet? :/
<tendays> (I guess I'll just file a bug in bugs.kde.org...)
<chuckf> lala: do you have a wire to plug into for your internet?
<terran4000> lala: best bet, plug in your computer via a cable (if you use wifi right now)
<lala> chuckf, terran4000, i can access my modem with a cable yes
<lala> and also without
<lala> go on please :p
<terran4000> lala: I'm pretty sure wifi won't work out of the box, so make sure you got a cable handy
<chuckf> lala: unless there is something real special about your nic you'll be able to get to the internet via that and then update drivers for the wireless
<terran4000> timo: did you install "pavucontrol"? It will allow you to control Pulse Audio
<timo> terran4000:  no
<terran4000> k, lets try something first
<timo> where instal this
<timo> terran4000:  where instal this
<terran4000> timo: if you open System Settings then click on Multimedia
<terran4000> what is the first device listed on the right side?
<terran4000> timo: you can install 'pavucontrol' from the command line or from kpackageit
<timo> ensoniq
<timo> is the first one
<terran4000> aha
<terran4000> timo: so that means that you are not using Pulse Audio
<timo> he means the wiedergabegerät dont work
<timo> i dont know wiedergabegerät in englisch
<lala> chuckf, my modem is secured, will that make it harder?
<terran4000> I don't know what "wiedergabegerät" is either, sorry.
<timo> terran4000:  when i go to kpackageit
<timo> commes this
<timo> terran4000: A package dependency could not be found.
<timo> More information is available in the detailed report.
<slow-motion> hi
<timo> hi
<terran4000> timo: ek! that's not good. Hmmm
<terran4000> ok, lets avoid that for now :-P
<terran4000> timo: in System Setting -> Multimedia ... what other devices are listed on the right side?
<timo> audio games komunikation
<timo> benachrichigungen
<terran4000> timo: that's on the left, how about on the right side?
<chuckf> lala what do you mean secured? with wpa/wep? if so it shouldn't be harder
<lala> its the highest security available
<lala> WPA 2PSK or something like that
<timo> ensoniq audio pci
<timo> and audio pulse driver
<lala> and the modem has a firewall installed too
<chuckf> I've yet to find a wireless network I can't log on to
<lala> u can get on any network? :o
<terran4000> timo: ooo, cool. I have an idea
<chuckf> I can get on any network I get the keys for:)
<Vishesh> Hi. I was trying to get my Laserjet 1000 printer to work. And I can't seem to find any /dev/usb directory. Has that been removed or what?
<terran4000> timo: for fun, try clicking once on "pulse" and then click test on the bottom of the window
<timo> terran4000:
<lala> ah like that chuckf, i thought u could crack em all :D
<timo> ok
<chuckf> just some.....
<chuckf> ;)
 * chuckf works in IT security so it is part of the job
<timo> he say i dont run he to avoid to ensoniq audio pci
<lala> nice chuckf, and how do u crack them? with backtrack?
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, what brand is that ?
<terran4000> timo: hmm, that is troublesome ...
<timo> terran4000:  yes i think so to
<Vishesh> BluesKaj: HP. It's really old (7 years + atleast)
<chuckf> most of the tools are in there, yets
<chuckf> s/yets/yes
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, try the hpilp package
<timo> what can we do
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, you're lucky to have a printer last that long :)
<terran4000> timo: I'm sorry, I don't know what else we can do. Without seeing your computer I can't help you much more than this.
<timo> ok
<timo> ter terran4000thanks
<lala> so chuckf, lets say ive installed kubuntu, and it cant find my internet, what then? i plug in the cable in my laptop and the modem, what then?
<BluesKaj> timo , pulseaudio is not a driver , it's a sound server
<Vishesh> BluesKaj: Tried it. No luck. I was trying to follow some instructions given on varios guides, but there just isn't any /dev/usb/lp0. Yea, this printer rocks! :-D
<BluesKaj> timo , alsa-base and alsa-utils are the kernel source drivers you need
<chuckf> when you plub in wired you'll run a package update to get the latest packages. You'll probably pull down a new kernel and have ot reboot afterwards. Then run the restricted hardware wizard (forget the name at the moment) and then you're wireless card should be detected with the new driver. Search for your wireless and you should connect with your keys
<terran4000> kJockey
<terran4000> or was it 'kjocky'
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, did you actually try the HPILP package or just some HP tutorial ?
<terran4000> hm, something like that
<iconmefisto> jockey-kde ??
<lala> ok chuckf ... sounds like a lot of work
<Vishesh> BluesKaj: I tried the HPLIP. It didn't really work - The printer just doesn't print. Then I tried to go through random tutorials .. haven't really done anything though.
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, maybe a legacy HP-Linux driver will work ..dunno what else to do :P
<Vishesh> BluesKaj: Yeah. I'm trying to compile it directly from the source. Lets see. Thanks for trying though.
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, goodluck , let us know if you succeed , it would be a good to put that in my help database:)
<Vishesh> BluesKaj: Compiling from the source didn't really help. I removed it and re-installed the hplib toolkit. Cleared up from cups.conf file, and went through the hp-setup again. This time it worked :-)
<Vishesh> So, you were kinda right. I wonder why it didn't work the first time. Oh well, it's working now!
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, cool ! :)
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, yeah , those darn conf files are handy but sometimes they interfere
<Vishesh> On digging in. I've realized the foomatic/foo2zjs (What a name!) driver, which is the recommended one, doesn't really work, but the hpijs does.
<BluesKaj> Vishesh, yes the hpijs is the std driver for a lot of HP printers
<trasher> yes
<trasher> all all
<trasher> grizzleys
<trasher> beer grizzley
<chisel_> i've lost audio in firefox under kubuntu....what gives?
<trasher> chisel_ hello
<chisel_> hi trasher
<trasher> where are you from?
<chisel_> oregon
<trasher> usa?
<trasher> what is oregon
<chisel_> oregon is a state in usa, yes
<trasher> ))
<trasher> arizona
<trasher> yes   I found it on map
<chisel_> didn't they teach you about US states in skool?
<trasher> chisel_  support bill gayts  and use wind
<chisel_> fuck windows
<trasher> chisel_  ok ))
<Pici> chisel_: Please mind your language here and stay on topic.
<Pici> This is the Kubuntu support channel.
<trasher> chisel_  didn't they teach you about US states in skool?     no
<chisel_> besides, bill gates doesn't work there anymore
<trasher> chisel_ i know
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chisel_> yes pici, i'm aware of the topic. just making conversation until i get an intelligible response.
<PolyC> is there is good and intuitive solution for backupping you home under linux
<PolyC> something any similar to apple's time machine?
<trasher> chisel_   put your quastion one more
<Pici> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PolyC> thanks
<chisel_> how do i get sound back for online videos in firefox under kubuntu?
<PolyC> anything that's cleary "better" than others
<chisel_> i lost sound over night
<trasher> chisel_  get sound back?    It is misterious!     sound back )))   You are crazy!
<trasher> chisel_  sorry   but I think that it is bad idea
<chisel_> my google searches have come up empty
<chisel_> !nick chisel
<trasher> chisel_ man I have to go to supermarket     I want to eat
<trasher> chisel_  ok?
<trasher> chisel_  have you some questions more?
<Rav3nSw0rd> for some reason my xorg.conf is incorrect... can someone help check it please? http://paste.linuxassist.net/215146
<chisel_> how do i get sound for video playback for online videos? (such as youtube)
<Rav3nSw0rd> I can't find what's wrong with my xorg.conf settings
<chisel_> i have all the restricted extras etc
<trasher> chisel_ install sound apparatuer
<trasher> chisel_   have you music columns ?
<trasher> chisel_  girl   how are you old?
<kaddi__> hi, for some reasons konqueror is using nspluginviewer for flash which is frequently crashing on me. How can I get konqueror to use the normal flashplugin that is also used in FF for example?
<iconmefisto> kaddi__: konqueror does use the same flash plugin as firefox. in konqeror settings, plugins, I have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<kaddi__> iconmefisto: yes, I found the path, but why does it use nspluginviewer then? Shouldn't it just use the flash plugin?
<iconmefisto> I think that's just a wrapper, so konq can use any netscape plugin
<kaddi__> i use ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<iconmefisto> kaddi__: did you install flashplayer manually?
<kaddi__> iconmefisto: not itentionally, I thought I was using the version from apt-get
<iconmefisto> kaddi__: I don't even have a ~/.mozilla/plugins/ folder, that's why I ask
<kaddi__> i'm moving the /usr/lib folders above the /.mozilla/plugin folder for now, gonna check if that improves anything
<kaddi__> iconmefisto: there's only libflashplayer.so in the .mozilla/plugin folder, so it may well be a leftover
<iconmefisto> kaddi__: that plugin listed in my konq settings is a symlink that eventually points to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so  so that's the actual plugin that firefox and konqueror are using on my install
<daskreech> Does anyone know a server that's live on the net that drops ICMP requests?
<MarcoPau> hello, just upgraded to firefox 3.6.0 with ubuntuzilla but youtube is mute... any hint?
<kaddi__> iconmefisto: it's now loading the flashplugin from /usr/lib/firefox and that one is working much better already. :) It's pointing to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so for me too
<ubuntu_mad> Hello
<tony32> i was booted off x somehow, anyone know how to get back in? i did "startx -- :1" to get in this x session
<ubuntu_mad> my system volume is very low even with volume at full?
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: you turned every volume at full?
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: in the mixer table?
<ubuntu_mad> Kolia: was just trying to find it
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: right click on the systray icon ?
<ubuntu_mad> Kolia: master is up full
<greyhat> or terminal > # alsamixer
<greyhat> Is it just your sound at youtube ?
<ubuntu_mad> Kolia: PCM at zero
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: that must be it
<ubuntu_mad> >:o sorted lol
<ubuntu_mad> sorry..noob alert
<Kolia> i hate this mixer
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: don't be sorry , this is a usual trap
<ubuntu_mad> when i put it up full i could here a buzz from the speakers lol
<ubuntu_mad> any good places to see bout customizing my KDE?
<greyhat> Kde-look.org
<ubuntu_mad> ok
<ubuntu_mad> thanks
<ubuntu_mad> another thing,I keep getting a message on log in 'can not run screenlets or something
<ubuntu_mad> i did have screen lets installed but its removed now
<courtney> I'm trying to run Cisco AnyConnect VPN client, but when I try connecting to a VPN server it just says the host is unreachable. Any suggestions?
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: looks like there is still an autostart entry for it
<ubuntu_mad> Kolia: i remember setting it up but dont remember how lol
<Kolia> ubuntu_mad: check system settings > advanced tab > automatic start (translating from french)
<jtholmes> anyone had good experience with the linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card on 9.10
<rampage_> hey guys does anybody knows how to activate desktop sphere and desktop cylinder?
<rampage_> desktop cube works just fine
<lnx4ver> rampage_ its in the cube settings
<rampage_> yeah i put a key combination and it is  not working
<genii> Usually ctrl-F11 for cube, ctrl-F12 for sphere
<torasuku_> Any torrents I am downloading aren't actually starting, any help?
<ToxinPowe> any ppa for RC3 on Karmic?
<tew88> Was wondering if anyone could point me to the setting (if it exists) to make taskbars independent of one another in the case of multiple, virtual desktops
<guilhermeblanco> Hi guys... I'm on a mac trying to burn DVD of kubuntu image (sorry, I don't have CDs avail here). Whatever I do, checksum is ok, but after I write it to disk and check CD, it always give me 2 files are broken. Any ideas? Is there a network install option?
<Zorba_> Do you know what files are broken?
<guilhermeblanco> Zorba_: no... the Verify CD only gives me "Check finished: errors found in 2 files!"
<Zorba_> Some months ago I had the same problem, and I solved it burning another disc... maybe the DVD disc is damaged.
<guilhermeblanco> Zorba_: already lost 4 DVDs
<guilhermeblanco> =(
<guilhermeblanco> all of them same issue
<guilhermeblanco> first was without checksum, second after checksum, third in slow speed, fourth with data integrity check
<guilhermeblanco> all the same issue
<kubian> tew88: i guess in 4.4 there is a desktop different activities?
<Zorba_> really strange... maybe it is a problem of the image...
<kubian> cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot
<kubian> guilher* try that link
<guilhermeblanco> kubian: ok... thanks!
<guilhermeblanco> just reading some Facebook announcement regarding php
<guilhermeblanco> =)
<guilhermeblanco> then I'll be back to attempt install it
<daskreech> tew88: Independent taskbars?
<jtholmes> anyone had good experience with the linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card on 9.10
<BluesKaj> !linksys
<BluesKaj> !info linksys
<ubottu> Package linksys does not exist in karmic
<dsfdsfee> Fuck u motherfuckers
<dsfdsfee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<jtholmes> boy he needed to go what an attitude
<maco> funny they called the ops on themself
<Linux> ciao
<Linux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<genii> !it | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> Claviceps: No advertising here
<Linux> ciao
<Linux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Linux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tsimpson> Linux: /join #ubuntu-it
<alexbobp> Good news, I finally fixed my knetworkmanager and konsole issues
<alexbobp> knetworkmanager wasn't connecting to secure wifi and konsole wasn't recognizing page up and page down keys
<alexbobp> I also fixed the issue where the pager would only let me have two rows
<alexbobp> all in one software configuration change
<alexbobp> oh, and also the system is much more responsive now.  Doesn't randomly hang.
<alexbobp> Yep, I found the ultimate bug fix for KDE, and it's at http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<Claviceps> Mr Hudson ft Kanye West - Supernova lyrics
<Claviceps> www.norml.org -- "this is normal... this is normal..." SCHOOL - EDUCATION
<MarcoPau> hello, just upgraded to firefox 3.6.0 with ubuntuzilla but youtube is mute... any hint?
<asraniel> hi there, i just installed kubuntu 9.10 on the laptop of my dad and plasma displays mostly garbage. anybody has a idea? how can i change graphic driver to vesa (i can't find the xorg config file)
<iconmefisto> asraniel: X doesn't use xorg.conf anymore unless you create one
<asraniel> iconmefisto: ok.. but looks like i have bigger problems anyway. didn't expect so many problems with a laptop of that age
<iconmefisto> asraniel: what video card? ati? nvidia?
<genii> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<genii> The LaptopTestingTeam has good resources for workarounds for some common models, etc
<asraniel> iconmefisto: intel 845M
<asraniel> iconmefisto: first time i run into such problems, basicaly the panel and all popups are garbage
<asraniel> iconmefisto: i can run blindly krunner and launch konsole to get some stuff done
<asraniel> genii: ah thx, going to check that out
<asraniel> iconmefisto: never mind, hehe, that is the chipset, it is actually a old ati card
<genii> The 845 chipset always had some weird problems under linux
<asraniel> iconmefisto: either a Radeon 7500C or a Radeon M6P (not sure yet, no clue how to find out)
<Benkinooby> hi, i try to make embedded divx videos with firefox working. i followed the 2nd ( use extension from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446 ) and 3rd advice from this website (use mozilla-mplayer ) , without luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592
<Benkinooby> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Benkinooby> !xvid
<iconmefisto> asraniel: lshw -c display
<iconmefisto> asraniel: jockey-text -C   will tell you if there is a proprietary driver that may give you better results
<asraniel> iconmefisto: thx, now i know the card and that there is no proprietary driver
<asraniel> iconmefisto: pretty bad, because the open source does not seem to work
<asraniel> lets see if i get a workaround somewhere (there is none in the wiki), or last solution, vesa..
<tcalzolari> IRSeekLog@irseek/log-bot/IRSeekBot
<asraniel> iconmefisto: ok, it's a known problem it seems with that card
<iconmefisto> asraniel: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe  with vesa driver? if so, you could copy that to xorg.conf to use vesa
<Benkinooby> i checked serveral websites with howtos and instructions for making divx in firefox working, but i didn't manage. can some1 help me? to see waht i did, check my post at 20:46:07
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: we're all in different timezones, so 20:46:07 doesn't help much
<genii> Benkinooby: timestamp doesn't help much for us to find it, since we could all be in different zones and the IRC client puts local time usually, etc
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: sorry... thought, this would be same time for us all... but to fix the problem : about 16 minutes ago :)
<Benkinooby> hi, i try to make embedded divx videos with firefox working. i followed the 2nd ( use extension from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446 ) and 3rd advice from this website (use mozilla-mplayer ) , without luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592
<asraniel> iconmefisto: i found out that i have to set RenderAccel "off" to make it work, testing now. the other solution would be to use exa
<asraniel> iconmefisto: the first one seems to work
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: i was afraid i get kicked, when i repeat my posts
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: naah, you can repeat when asked or when it's otherwise reasonable
<Benkinooby> Tm_T: ah ok... i was expecting that there is a bot or something, that checks if i repeat within a certain time :P
<Tm_T> Benkinooby: well, if you flood your repeat... (:
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: so you manually downloaded and installed mozilla-mplayer ??
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: aptitude
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: the point is, i'am running out of ideas. all the websites i havn't tried now are coming up with the same advices (mediaplayerconnectivity plugin, installing mozilla-mplayer, installing all kinds of codecs) seems that i miss something :(
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: do you have a link to a page with divx content. I have mozilla-player plugin and want to test it
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: http://speedload.to/FILE4B66908379D51
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: http://theawaremind.com/videos/VincentDivX.htm this one is working :/
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: is it working for you?
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: the first one works for me too, if I ignore that warning message and just click the play button it loads the video in the mplayer plugin
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: yes, both work
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: the first one is black for me :(
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: it's black after you click the play button?
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: y, i upload a screenshot
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: 1 sec
<isai> hola
<genii> !es | isai
<ubottu> isai: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<isai> hello
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: http://tinypic.com/r/18f90p/6
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: http://tinypic.com/r/29f9umc/6
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: on the second picture, i get the impressione, that the mplayer is there, but it stays black, no matter ifi click play or soemthing
<rob0917> hello
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: lots of buffering here before the first one begins to play, and it starts from a black screen, then more buffering. sometimes it stops and I have to start it again with the plugin's play button. so maybe you're seeing the first few frames of video but it's having trouble downloading the stream
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: ok, i'll be patient and give u feedback
<torasuku> Can anyone help me with torrents? I'm downloading torrents using KTorrent in Kubuntu, I've also tried Transmission. The torrent has ~400 seeders, but I'm still "Stalled", and it never starts.
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: i just understood the (big) difference between divx and xvid. until now i was thinking on is the player and one the codec -.-
<nascentmind>  hi. In kde konsole the fonts look horrible when it is colored. how can i fix this?
<nascentmind> when i do a ls -l the directories when colored blue look different than the non colored fonts.
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: if you right-click on the player do you get a menu with play, pause, etc? there is also configure in that menu
<kyubutsu> changed my kdm theme. problem: old theme login screen still flashes before displaying new theme.  need a hint as to where that image might be stored at.  (i removed all other themes so the default location isnt it)
<Benkinooby> hmmm.. nope... when i rightclick and the choose "about" i get "totem browser plugin 2.28.2" maybe i have to remove that
<nascentmind> any chance of some help?
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: do you have totem on your system?
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: no
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: let me reomve totem.. maybe it "blocks" mplayer
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: yeah I think having 2 plugins would be a problem
<kyubutsu> nascentmind: the default font color i got here is all white;  you can look into Settings>edit current profile  and choose/change the options in there to your liking
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, that is fine the only problem is when the color changes say for eg syntax highlighting in vim etc. the fonts don't look right
<nascentmind> only if i zoom the konsole to a very big size will the fonts show all nice.
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: better i restart firefox
<kyubutsu> nascentmind: check your antialiasing option in system settings
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: yes restart firefox after removing totem-mozilla
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, in system settings -> appearance -> fonts right?
<kyubutsu> yes
<kyubutsu> that should apply antialiasing to fonts globally
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, tried that. not much difference. should i restart X?
<kyubutsu> anyhow, i dont use vim.. i thought your issue was with konsole
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: now i am closer http://tinypic.com/r/9vleog/6
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: whoop whoop, it works :)
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, anything on the konsole which has colored fonts .. like directory blue color in ls -l etc.
<kyubutsu> nascentmind: wouldnt hurt to restart
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: sometimes, less is more :D
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, ok will do
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: thx for support
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: the mplayer plugin is quite capable. sometimes it doesn't work without playing around with its settings. sometimes it doesn't work at all on some pages
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: i just found out, that there is a package called mozilla-plugin-vlc. i will replace the mplayer plugin with it... maybe performance is better. from my expereince vlc is the best player and when it comes to streaming vlc gets even better :D
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, rebooted. still looks weird
<kyubutsu> nascentmind: unfortunately, i dont know anything about vim so i cant provide any more help about that
<nascentmind> kyubutsu, no its not vim. its everything. even if i do a ls -l list directories the color highlighting looks different
<kyubutsu> perhaps someone else might know .. but you'll have to wait around
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: ok, let me know how it works. last time I tried it (over a year ago) it wasn't too good
<nascentmind> i had checked out in gnome and used konsole there. the font looks so nice there.
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: fail... stick with mplayer... with vlc there is just written "waiting for video"
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: i will wait a lil' bit
<nascentmind>  WaltzingAlong , i am not talking about syntax highlighting. i just gave an eg. even if i do a simple directory listing the font looks bad.
<WaltzingAlong> yeah what looks bad about it? wrong size? color? parts of it appear missing? any difference with changing the font size in konsole? changing the konsole colors?
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: maybe you upload a screenshot to tyniurl
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: sorry, tinypic
<nascentmind> ok. will do
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: so, fazit: mplayer is the one and only truth for divx in firefox. :) thx for help again
<nascentmind> is there a ubuntu pastie for pics?
<genii> imagebin.org
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> eg second link in the above
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: i am using kubuntu. when u use the kubuntu screenshot tool, it offers you to host it on ZimageZ. all the other websites like imagebin, tinypic and co are independent form the OS
<iconmefisto> nascentmind: there's a handy little drag and drop pastebin widget for kde
<nascentmind> i am using ksnapshot
<Benkinooby> omg, i lllllllllllloooooooooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeee *buntu soooooooooo much for all these small nice things (and problems ;) )
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: press Alt+F2 and then type screenshot
<nascentmind> i get none
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: this is the one with the zimagez. if you don't have, don't mind and use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin :)
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: if you like you can go for it in the softwaremanager, or check out the widget (this is what i am doing right now ;) )
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: but upload the pic anyhow, to get back to you original prob
<nascentmind> http://imagebin.org/83055
<nascentmind> can you notice the difference?
<WaltzingAlong> nascentmind: looks fine here.
<nascentmind> huh?
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: looks also fine to me
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: maybe related to your monitor?
<nascentmind> just compare the green font and the white font with similar names.
<nascentmind> for eg friendclass and friendclass.cc
<WaltzingAlong> yeah the green appears bold, so a bit fatter
<nascentmind> yes and its smaller.
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: let me upload apic from me to compare
<nascentmind> it becomes worse when i look at it on vim etc.
<WaltzingAlong> nascentmind: increase the font size? change the font konsole uses?
<WaltzingAlong> nascentmind: i have mine currently set to use "Green on Black", Monospace, size 9 and yes to smooth fonts
<nascentmind> why do i need to increase the font size? i need it at this font size itself. its a saner one.
<nascentmind> mine too is on monospace 9 and smooth fonts
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: http://imagebin.ca/view/qL3zm9.html
<nascentmind> but on linux colors.
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: i tought you were complaining about quality...
<nascentmind> ok that too is not good.
<nascentmind> for some reason the bold ones literally mess up
<nascentmind> same problem
<iconmefisto> I've got DejaVu Sans Mono, size 8 for my font
<genii> I find mono spaced ones are generally easier on the eyes, no matter their colour
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: i have the same like icon... with green on black
<WaltzingAlong> nascentmind: you do not need to increase the font size. it was just a suggestion, something to try out to see if it made a difference. maybe it would look bad bigger as well.
<nascentmind> WaltzingAlong, it looks proper when i increase it to insane size.
<nascentmind> if i go to 8 it looks fine but becomes too small.
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: what happens, if you use the same fomt settings in a non-konsole window, like kate, openoffice or so?
<nascentmind> 10 becomes too big
<iconmefisto> actually, I think I prefer Andale Mono
<brandon_> Is it okay to download kubuntu and burn it to a disk for use on my personal computer?
<WaltzingAlong> brandon_: please do :)
<Benkinooby> brandon_: yes
<Benkinooby> brandon_: also burn one for a friend :)
<WaltzingAlong> brandon_: not only OK but encouraged!
<kyubutsu> !free | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<brandon_> WaltzingAlong: was just wondering y they have different versions such as shipit and and some you pay for?
<Benkinooby> brandon_: usually u pay for support, but never for linux itself
<nascentmind> its the same problem. if it is bold it becomes smaller.
<brandon_> Benkinooby: on kubuntu.org it has some that you buy what is the difference?
<nascentmind> i checked in kate.
<Benkinooby> brandon_: give me one sec to check it
<genii> brandon_: Canonical generally makes some money off supporting the server version, also with some other services like Soyuz on LaunchPad, etc
<kyubutsu> that has nothing to do with downloading and/or burning a copy of any ubuntu flavor .. enough said
<brandon_> Benkinooby: so its safe to download fromm canonical and just burn to disk?
<WaltzingAlong> Benkinooby: brandon_ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase                         packs of 20, 100, or 200 discs
<Benkinooby> brandon_: yes, totally
<brandon_> Benkinooby: cool
<phoenixz> Can anybody please please help me with this.. Using KDE, I did an apt-get upgrade like 1 hour ago, and ever since my xorg is not working anymore.. first, what happened in the crappiest release ever, 9.10 that was already plagued with problems?? how come that an upgrade within the same release causes my keyboard and mouse not to work anymore? Anyway, I literraly tried everything, Install the 2.4 intel driver (since the 9.10 default intel driver is crap
<phoenixz> anyway). doesnt even start anymore (did work last week). tried the latest intel driver, same thing, X doesnt start.. now Im trying to burn a lucid ISO, to see if 10.04 may relieve some páin but guess what? On 3 different computers I can not burn a friggin CD ISO!! All somehow don't recognize the empty CD in the drive.. so what can I do now??
<Benkinooby> brandon_: if you look at the prices you will notice that this are more or less the costs for the CDs
<brandon_> Benkinooby: one more question it has a popup saying that there r proprietary drivers available like for graphics card is ok to use those?
<Benkinooby> brandon_: there are 3 options, downlaod & burn yourself, buy and request a free cd
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: kde does not provide apt-get
<kyubutsu> WaltzingAlong: wrong
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: Using Kubuntu, duh...
<nascentmind> iconmefisto, andale mono looks all faded and washed out around the curves.
<Benkinooby> brandon_: depends. if you want 100% opensource system then avoid them, but this includes that you will also have probs with some audio codecs. if you want a system that works, and you don't have too much idea about the whole linux-thnig use them
<nascentmind> otherwise it looks fine actually.
<kyubutsu> phoenixz: just reinstall 9.10 .. upgrading generally causes troubles
<Benkinooby> brandon_: it is possible to change back and forth as you like any time you like
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong:  and last time I checked, Kubuntu does.. if you can help, please do, because I just ran out of the last minute of patience for linux.. its just CRAP that I can not even burn a CD, that Im already for a year stuck with crappy intel drivers that make me wait 5 seconds for every 10 characters that I type..
<phoenixz> kyubutsu: Hell will freeze over before I reinstall the crappiest every release of kubuntu.. 9.10 is the worst of all, really
<brandon_> Benkinooby: but it is ok to use the nvidia drivers
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: yeah this time kubuntu. last time it was kde. no worries. any help i would provide would go to those who ask in ways i would wish to reinforce
<phoenixz> 8.10 never had problems, it was fast and cool... I have no idea why I ever thought I wanted to go to the 9.Xx versions..
<Benkinooby> brandon_: yes, i use them too
<kyubutsu> fresh install and upgrading are not the same thing, phoenixz
<brandon_> Benkinooby: awsome thx for your help
<phoenixz> kyubutsu: Im talking about a fresh install.. I have no idea how else to get my computer to work again..
<brandon_> Benkinooby: Linux rules!
<kyubutsu> you said you upgraded
<WaltzingAlong> also typed kde when he meant kubuntu, apparently
<Benkinooby> brandon_: the point with proprietary drivers is, that they were made by the manufacturer (nvidia). so they don't tell you how the dirvers work, which makes it difficult to support
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: well excuse my not-so-much-in-for-jokes mood.. Ive been stuck for over a year with a bad ubuntu installation thanks to intel drivers, and now since the last upgrade, X wont even start anymore.. Now, sorry for mislabeling Kubuntu with KDE, my bad.. Do you have some sort of solution here?
<titan_ark> anyone successfully fixed the power management bug?
<brandon_> Benkinooby: Oh ok but nvidia better than ati on linux ?
<nascentmind> phoenixz, use gnome?
<nascentmind> :)
<chuchin> HI
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: read the x log for errors relating to x       less /var/log/Xorg.0.log                   grep -i "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log                     reconfigure it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<chuchin> WHER'RE YOU FROM?
<phoenixz> kyubutsu: I changed the intel driver to 2.4 (some used-to-be solution about the current crap intel driver), no effect.. also "upgraded" to some ppa intel 2.10 driver, didnt work either
<Benkinooby> brandon_: there are 10000 websites discussing this topic. afaik nvidia is the better one
<phoenixz> nascentmind: how is gnome going to work if X doesnt?
<kyubutsu> phoenixz: you answered your own question when you said you never had a problem when using 8.10 ..
<brandon_> Benkinooby: lol
<chuchin> I'CANT STAND HOW TO USE THIS
<brandon_> Benkinooby: thx ill do some googleing
<WaltzingAlong> kyubutsu: some people seek out problems
<WaltzingAlong> kyubutsu: looking for ways to make things more difficult
<Benkinooby> brandon_: good idea...  are u new to linux or *buntu?
<chuchin> OK. ARE YOU FEMALE OR MALE?
<nascentmind> phoenixz, in one of the machines my kde screwed up when i upgraded from hardy to karmic. gets to the splash screen crashes and lands back to kdm. either its bugs in X or kde not sure but gnome works fine.
<phoenixz> kyubutsu: that I have no idea why I every upgraded yeah, I know.. if I'd have an 8.10 disc around, trust me, Id be back there happily working.. I just don't understand how a new version can crap up basic things so badly..
<WaltzingAlong> chuchin: on here? neither or both
<brandon_> Benkinooby: NOT NEW TO LINUX JUST KUBUNTU
<maco> criminey yelling!
<brandon_> Benkinooby: sry caps
<maco> calm down folks, have a cup o' tea
<brandon_> lol
<brandon_> sounds good maybe the green kind
<nascentmind> phoenixz, 9.10 kde release is the trashiest ever as you said. sadly i really liked kde.
<brandon_> Anyways kudos to all on this channel and thx for the help!
<maco> nascentmind: worse than 8.04?
<phoenixz> Anyway, anybody who may have an idea why I cant burn a CD in 3 different kubuntu computers? I insert the CD, new device notifier nicely says "new empty CD" but then k3b says there is no empty medium.. The burn command has the same problem
<maco> i like 9.10. i shoudve started running 10.04 unstable months ago, but 9.10 is so good...
<nascentmind> hardy had 3.5 i think. atleast it did not have this many problems
<WaltzingAlong> 8.04 was probably what is was for the switch from kde3 to kde4, no?
<Benkinooby> phoenixz: something like this happened to me to... when you have kde and an other DE like gnome or xfce, the loginmanager for gnome kills the one for kde
<phoenixz> nascentmind: I love KDE, and will stick with it.. the problems in the 9.10 release are, from what Ive seen, mostly not KDE, but other systems
<titan_ark> anyone been able to fix the bug in power management?
<titan_ark> :(
<Benkinooby> phoenixz: i blocked the gnomeloginloader, reinstalled the kde one and finish :)
<phoenixz> Benkinooby: I have only KDE.. I avoid gnome stuff whenever possible.. not that I hate it,. I just like everything to be kde
<phoenixz> Benkinooby: anyway, the problem is that the login screen simply is not responding to mouse or keyboard
<phoenixz> Benkinooby: cant even CTRL ALT F1
<Benkinooby> titan_ark: what bug?
<nascentmind> phoenixz, login screen is kdm or gdm?
<phoenixz> nascentmind: kubuntu, so kdm
<titan_ark> Benkinooby: everytime notebook goes to sleep and then recovers it says no battery plugged in
<Benkinooby> phoenixz: same symptoms for me... kann you tell me what loginmanager you are using?
<nascentmind> phoenixz, you can check by installing gdm.
<Benkinooby> phoenixz: maybe you give gdm a try...
<phoenixz> Okay, this drives me crazy, is this a K3B problem?? I insert empty CD, K3B says Emtpy CD.-R medium, so I select BURN ISO, and then it gives me "Please insert an empty medium"... What is this about?
<Benkinooby> nascentmind: sees you are always a sec faster than me ;)
<nascentmind> :)
<phoenixz> Can't get X to work, can't burn disk.. checkmate!
<nascentmind> so any chance with kde guys improving the font.
<nascentmind> ?
<Zoot365> Hi out there.  I'm using kubuntu 9 10 and I don't have a usb/imput folder.  I want to install the settings thingy for wacom but I have nowhere to put the bug fix.
<kyubutsu> titan_ark: couple of suggestions; check launchpad for similar issues; ask in #kubuntu-bugs
<kyubutsu> or
<kyubutsu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nascentmind> phoenixz, also try to regenerate the xorg.conf file
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: could learn a few keyboard tricks to try using the tools k3b uses
<phoenixz> nascentmind: AFAIK, this version of X works without xorg.conf file..
<nascentmind> phoenixz, hmm.
<Benkinooby> titan_ark: are u using 9.10?
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: I tried the "burn" program which gives me the same thing.. cdr gives me the same too.. on 2 different machines..
<nascentmind> phoenixz, btw what does the error log say?
<phoenixz> nascentmind: I could try deleting any existing xorg.conf file, now that I thinkg about t..
<nascentmind> phoenixz, you can always boot up in single user mode and check the logs.
<tweakedeh> I'm some what new to this but Installed a older Kubuntu and I could add a widget that allowed me to share files in /home/user/public to anyone, now I'm on 9.10 and I cant find this any more, Any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: read the x log for errors relating to x       less /var/log/Xorg.0.log                   grep -i "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log                     reconfigure it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<phoenixz> nascentmind: there is no xorg.conf file to start with.. let me check xorg.0.lgo
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: first gotta dump the experimental xorg 2.10 intel driver
<Benkinooby> titan_ark: are there any websites about this bug?
<WaltzingAlong> unfortunate that you know enough to break it but not enough to fix it ;)
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: like I said, I ran out of humor about 2 hours ago..
<mudassar> Hello linux genius people, can some body solve my issue while compile a opencv file for video manipulation, I get the following errors
<mudassar> /usr/local/lib/libcxcore.so: undefined reference to `gzopen'
<mudassar> there are many others too like this
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: And anyway, Im not doing anything "weird" here, just what the ubuntu wiki has documented as "the solution" to the crappy intel driver problem of 9.10
<mudassar> I guess it is looking for some so file for lsb in kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> phoenixz: tis ok. i understand you just need to type here a bit, release a bit of frustration...enough to let yourself calm back down, then you can approach the problem anew and get it figured out
<mudassar> can somebody tell me how to configure that ?
<Benkinooby> ok guys, thanks to all who helped me and good luck to all who are searching for help.
<phoenixz> This is the output of my Xorg log file http://pastebin.com/f4e55ac65
<slow-motion> n8
<titan_ark> damn, got busy
<titan_ark> no one using kubuntu on a notebook facing trouble with power management?
<mudassar> hello how to get rid of the error /usr/local/lib/libcxcore.so: undefined reference to `gzeof' while compiling opencv file ?
<mcollin> hi i use kubuntu 8.04, i try to use sun java jdk instead of openjdk
<mcollin> i done: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<phoenixz> mcollin: and whats the problem?
<mudassar> /usr/local/lib/libcxcore.so: undefined reference to `gzeof'
<mcollin> when i start eclipse, the runtime jre continue to be openjdrk
<mcollin> i started adept, removed openjdk... seem still there
<teage> mudassar: do you have all dependents installed
<mudassar> i guess all of them are installed
<mudassar> i just installed lsb as well
<teage> mudassar: look at this websit: http://n2.nabble.com/Compiling-error-with-OpenCV-2-0-0-td3968857.html
<Zoot365> Hi out there.  I'm using kubuntu 9 10 and I don't have a usb/imput folder.  I want to install the settings thingy for wacom but I have nowhere to put the bug fix.
<teage> mudassar: I think its right up yer alley.
<mudassar> I have aleady visited this post .. but no positive result
<mudassar> and followed the post
<teage> whats the program OpenCV right?
<mudassar> still getting the same error :(
<mudassar> please help
<mudassar> yes
<mudassar> trying to build some opencv file
<teage> i will try installing this
<teage> hang on
<mudassar> I have used the following command to build
<mudassar> g++ -ggdb  -I/usr/local/include/opencv   -lhighgui -lcxcore -lcv -L/usr/local/lib mat.c -o outfile
<teage> mudassar: what version are you trying to install?
<mudassar> it is already installed ... but trying to build mat.c file
<mudassar> opencv was installed
<teage> Then whats the problem? Is it not running er something?
<MarcoPau> hello, just upgraded to firefox 3.6.0 with ubuntuzilla but youtube is mute... any hint?
<kaddi_> MarcoPau: maybe try to install the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package, in case it isn't installed
<mudassar> I guess lsb is not linked correctly, how to do that ?
<MarcoPau> kaddi_: tried, without any result
<mudassar> any solution for opencv lsb problem ?
<kaddi_> MarcoPau: how do you start FF 3.6? I just installed it, but firefox is still opening FF 3.5.7 and the command firefox-3.6 doesn't exist
<MarcoPau> kaddi_: you have to run /usr/bin/firefox
<kaddi_> MarcoPau: /usr/bin/firefox is pointing to firefox-3.5 for me
<MarcoPau> for me not, it's a binary itself
<MarcoPau> sorry kaddi_: /opt/firefox/firefox
<MarcoPau> that's where ubuntuzilla put it
<kaddi_> MarcoPau: hmm i guess something went wrong for me then, i don't have a firefox folder in /opt/
<MarcoPau> kaddi_: did you install it with ubuntuzilla? I had to exit firefox 3.5.7 for a successful installation
<kaddi_> MarcoPau: no, i installed from the mozilla ppa with  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable and update and install firefox-3.6 afterwards
<MarcoPau> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/apt/pool/main/u/ubuntuzilla/ubuntuzilla_4.8.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<aleksandar> hi all
<aleksandar> help?
<dramkit> nope?
<kaddi_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<righteous> hi, is the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu the kdelibs package and gnomelibs stuff?
<righteous> the rest of the packages are the same?
<kaddi> righteous: yes, the difference is only in the displaymanager used. But that also means different applications. eg Kubuntu uses dolphin as filebrowser, gnome uses nautilus
<righteous> ohhh
<righteous> ok
<righteous> cool
<righteous> anyone gotten a radeon hd 5770 using fglrx successfully in 9.10?
<MarcoPau> kaddi: tried 3.6.0?
<kaddi> MarcoPau: yes, turns out i needed to do a dist-upgrade for it to work
<MarcoPau> kaddi: so are flash videos mute there also?
<kaddi> checking right now, one sec
<kaddi> i have sound marco
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<Zoot365> problem solved. this scripting stuff is fun.
<GinoMan> anyone know how to make it so that my computer screen doesn't dim every two seconds despite fooling with the power management settings
<righteous> ikonia: howdy ;)
<ikonia> yes ?
<righteous> still trying to troubleshoot that hd5770 on any linux distro.
<ikonia> righteous: this channel is for kubuntu discussion only, keep on that topic and there is no problem
<righteous> i read quite a bit saying that the 10.1 catalyst was working on 9.10, but the automatic download tool that came with gnome reproduced the error.
<righteous> erm error/hardlock
<righteous> ikonia: i never deviated from the topic, he was an abrasive op :P  but yeah, same issue-- hardlock before a sync can happen so nothing is being written to Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> righteous: I'm sure someone will chose to help you
<righteous> if i type in all caps will that help? ;)
<ikonia> no
<righteous> oh, by the way, I'm 22, blonde, about 4'11" and am a dallas cheerleader.  does that help?
<ikonia> righteous: please keep to the topic
<righteous> ikonia: yes my topic is getting the hd5770 to work on 9.10
<righteous> with the fglrx driver.
<ikonia> righteous: right - don't need the other comments then
<righteous> ikonia: but its true!
<righteous> anyway, got any ideas?
<ikonia> righteous: I won't ask again - don't need the other conversation, please stick to the support topic
<Draggor> Where is the equivalent of qtparted in kubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> Draggor: can you not install qtparted
<righteous> ikonia: ok then can you help, or are you not concerned about the topic?
<ikonia> righteous: I don't wish to help at this time
<Draggor> qtparted is not in the repo
<ikonia> really ? when did that get removed
<righteous> because the topic isn't policy enforcement (which isnt the issue) it's #kubuntu only, so you stating that you dont wish to help is offtopic; please stay on topic.
<Draggor> I'm actually on the live cd right now, I know a gui partitioner is there
<Draggor> but I don't know how to access it outside of the installer
<ikonia> righteous: stop now - this will be your only warning
<ikonia> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> Draggor: I'm shocked by that, hang on
<righteous> your warning is offtopic, this is a kubuntu-only channel.  so can you help?
<ubuntu> hi
<Draggor> qtparted has not been in 9.04 either I believe
<ikonia> !info kparted
<ubottu> Package kparted does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> wow, kparteds not ther etoo
<kaddi> ikonia: Draggor isn't it know callled partition-manager?
<kaddi> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<ikonia> kaddi: I'm hoping you can tell me
<Draggor> Not in my livecd repo
<Draggor> and that program is not available to me to run via terminal
<kaddi> i think there was a name switch for 9.04. partitionmanager is the equivalent of gparted
<Draggor> nor in th ekmenu anywhere
<kaddi> i believe
<ikonia> kaddi: well spotted, thank you
<ikonia> Draggor: you can install on the livecd
<ubuntu> I have a major issue.  I burnt an Ubuntu CD, and then proceeded to install it.  But unfortunately, the cd had a spec on it, and was defective, so the install failed near the end.  But Ubuntu didn't quit, and booted into Live CD mode.  Now, I have the cd in the rom, and another blank cd, so I would like to burn it, but I can't eject the current cd.  I can mount the iso on hard drive no problem, but I can't burn it, cause the live cd
<ubuntu>  is using the cdrom. So, what I am wondering, is there a way to autoplay the iso on my hdd.  Cause when I mount it, I see the content, but the installer doesn't begin
<Draggor> As I just said, partitionmanager is not in my repo
<Draggor> is it in universe or multiverse?
<kaddi> Draggor: universe
<Draggor> My confusion still remains:  The installer clearly has a partition manager in it, yet I cannot access it?
<Draggor> aaaaaaaaand getting update errors?  Joy
<Draggor> Error occurred during signature verification
<think43> How do you autoplay a mounted ubuntoCD1.iso CD
<ikonia> Draggor: I've not looked what partition tools the #kubuntu current installed uses, what livecd are you using
<Draggor> kubuntu 9.10 x64
<enrique> hola
<Draggor> It seems like it has its own gui in python/qt for the partitioner (it being ubiquity)
<kaddi> !hi | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Draggor> I suppose I'll try a restart and grab gparted
<ikonia> Draggor: that's frustrating.......
<Draggor> ikonia: Tell me about it
<Draggor> If I could make a suggestion, it owuld to be to include a standalone partitioner on the livecd
<Draggor> be it gparted, partionmanager, or somehow expose ubiquity's partitioner (though that one isn't anywhere near as powerful as the others)
<ikonia> Draggor: I'm surprised there is not
<Draggor> I know it used to be that way
<phoenixz> And wohoo!!! Lucid alpha 2 seems to have fixed like 99% of my problems!!
<phoenixz> If it keeps up like this, I can finally forget the nightmare the 9.xx line was
<Draggor> ugh, and now I get a size mismatch on trying to install gparted
<Draggor> Hate to say it, going to have to go with another livecd here
<kaddi> hehe, nice to hear phoenixz :O)
<Draggor> unless someone knows how to work parted at the command line to resize
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: lucid ROCKS!
<phoenixz> WaltzingAlong: fixed all graph problems.. my lap is now FAAAAAAAAAAAST! :)
<Mamarok> phoenixz: please do not shout
<Draggor> what is lucid?
<kaddi> the next release of ubuntu
<phoenixz> Mamarok: oh come on! Let me have my 2 seconds of fun! :)
<Draggor> Oh, nm, <---dumb
<phoenixz> Draggor: 10.04....
<Draggor> It's been a long work day
<nico__> does anyone know how to get games like conquer 2.0 to run in  play on linux?
<mudassar> Hello, please some opencv expert, help me with this error buffer underflow i=0
<mudassar> anyone ?
#kubuntu 2010-02-03
<newbie123abc> Hi all
<newbie123abc> Where is f... kde rc3?
<newbie123abc> somebody answer
<newbie123abc> plz
<newbie123abc> somebody savemeee
<ddd_> hello
<ddd_> i want songbird1.4.deb
<genii> We all want a lot of things.
<genii> ddd_: See http://www.n00bsonubuntu.com/software/songbirddailybuild
<ddd_> yeaaaah!
<samol> what is this ?
<ddd_> ?
<jc0694> does anybody know the exact package name to install latex from synaptic?  i see a bunch of latex packages but i'm not sure which one i want.  help
<jc0694> anybody know LaTeX?  how to install from synaptic?
<genii> jc0694: texlive
<mudassar> hello I am stuck in one problem trying to convert a video into grayscale using this cvCvtColor(img0,gray,CV_RGB2GRAY); but the video contracts in width and repeated in the same window three times
<mudassar> no one ?
<simone_> me
<jc0694> genii:  thnx... so just the pakcage named "texlive"
<genii> jc0694: latex has been superceded by texlive, yes
<genii> mudassar: And this is is with.. ffmpeg? kino? gimp? ... other.. ?
<mudassar> ffmpeg
<mudassar> cvGrabFrame(capture0);         		 // capture frame from FILE
<mudassar> 	  img0=cvRetrieveFrame(capture0);   	// retrieve the captured frame cam 0
<mudassar> 	  gray = cvCreateImage( cvGetSize(img0), 8,  1);
<mudassar> 	  cvCvtColor(img0,gray,CV_RGB2GRAY);
<mudassar> 	  cvWriteFrame(writer0,gray);
<FloodBotK2> mudassar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> mudassar: I suggest asking in #ffmpeg
<mudassar> no one is answer there
<Guest94003> How do I get my ipod 3g to connect to Amorak?  I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto#Adding music, syncing, and creating playlists.... but it doesn't say specifically how to do it.
<jc0694> in synaptic what does the green box with a gold star mean next to a package?
<ubuntu> Hi all.. I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 i386 on my system.. I tried to resize my partition during the install and it lost all my data.....
<jc0694> disregard... it means it's installed
<ubuntu> it was originally ext3 but I told it to shrink the partition and change to ext4... then when I mounted it after it was done, all was gone...
<ubuntu> so I tried changing it back to ext3 and increasing the partition back to it's original size... and still gone.... am I really SOL?
<ubuntu> anybody?
<jc0694> from root, how do i get to my usb flash drive?
<guest4127145> jc0694: find out where it's mounted, normally something like /media/disk
<Guest51066> hello?
<jc0694> guest4127145: thnx...
<WilliamWallace> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu 9.10 on my ASUS U81A laptop and it is having internet problems (it's plugged in to ethernet).  Occasionally it will connect to the internet but more often than not it wont.  I have looked for network drivers but I haven't been able to find anything.
<guest4127145> I know I'm annoyed at the moment just because I think I've lost all my data, but really what's the point of having 241 idle users in a chat room?
<jc0694> does the Prnt Scrn button on keyboard work the same way as it does in MS windows... i.e. can i just hit that button to screencapture and then go to open office and edit-->paste the image in the document?
<guest4127145> jc0694: I don't believe so... I think there's an app you can get to do it... xprint or something like that
<jc0694> guest4127145: ok...
<jc0694> anybody know how to start latex/texlive?  i just downloaded/installed from synaptic but don't know how to actually start it.  i don't see the program in the start menu
<jc0694> guest4127145: i think ksnapshot will work
<guest4127145> yup
<mudassar> hello please solve my problem
<mudassar> hello I am stuck in one problem trying to convert a video into grayscale using this cvCvtColor(img0,gray,CV_RGB2GRAY); but the video contracts in width and repeated in the same window three times
<ilumi> is there any way to put songs on the zyne in linux?
<zubin71> hi id like some help with karmic
<zubin71> i had karmic up and running with grub 2
<zubin71> when i installed fedora which had grub 1
<zubin71> now karmic doesnt boot
<zubin71> im not interested in having grub 2
<zubin71> is there anyway i can boot in2 karmic from the older grub?
<ilumi> zubin71: why did u install old grub?
<zubin71> ilumi : it came along with fedora
<ilumi> can you log into console?
<zubin71> ilumi i can get into fedora and chroot into ubuntu too
<ilumi> try  to ugrade grub from fedora
<jc0694> anybody know the exact package name on synaptic to download xmms?
<ilumi> or youll have to add the link do ubuntu manually, but i dont know much about grub, maybe there is a command to rerun grub config
<ilumi> jc0694: do a search for it
<jc0694> i think it's xmms2... i think
<jc0694> just wanted to be sure... ok here goes, it's installing
<jc0694> i'm having a problem after i install apps using synaptic... when i go to the start menu i can't find the apps... is there a place on the start menu that tells me recently installed programs... i just installed xmms2 and i did a search and it can't find it from the start menu
<Fanfare> jc0694: isnt xmms2 just a console app?
<jc0694> Fanfare: it's supposed to be an audio player... at least that's what synaptic says
<Fanfare> jc0694: u definately need a client to connect to xmms2 http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/Clients
<Fanfare> jc0694: dont like amarok?
<jc0694> i thought i was downloading this player described here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMMS2 .  i went to synaptic and downloaded the package called xmms2.  is this wrong.  i just want to play my mp3 files.
<ale_> im new in linux, i just want to install  google earth, can anyone help me?
<jc0694> Fanfare: did i download the wrong package to get the music player xmms2?
<Fanfare> jc0694: no, as said its a server client thing, u just dled the server... find a GUI
<Fanfare> jc0694: or simply use amarok!
<jc0694> i can't get amarok to work
<Fanfare> jc0694: whats our prob with amarok?
<jc0694> it won't play my music files
<jc0694> i don't think amarok is drag and drop either
<Fanfare> do u hear any sound? loginsound etc?
<jc0694> this xmms2 client server stuff is complicated
<jc0694> i don't understand why amarok won't play my mp3 files
<Fanfare> do u have !medibuntu installed?
<Fanfare> !medibuntu | jc0694
<ubottu> jc0694: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jc0694> why is this so complicated... so they include a player called amarok with the OS but don't include all the necessary stuff with the player to actually play music... arrrghhhh
<jc0694> makes me want to uninstall linux and go back to windows
<jc0694> ... and then i have to run these ridicucuouisly complicated console commands to download these "missing" files... unbelievable
<harolddong> is someone holding a gun to your head right now making you do all this stuff?
<Fanfare> jc0694: thank all patentholders!
<gnac> so I'm curious to know what type of encryption is used to encrypt the users home directories offered in the installer?
<harolddong> yeah I mean you can't really blame linux for proprietary codecs. that's a little tarded
<jc0694> the mp3 codec is proprietary?  i don't think so is it?
<Fanfare> jc0694: it is! Frauenhofer institute holdes it iirc...
<jc0694> can somebody propose the quickest and EASIEST way for a noob to listen to his mp3 collection (like 5 minutes from now i'm listening to my music)?
<Fanfare> jc0694: install medibuntu
<harolddong> add the medibuntu repo
<jc0694> can i get that from synaptic...i don't want to do anything with the konsole
<Fanfare> !medibuntu | jc0694
<harolddong> and btw in the current versions of ubuntu/kubuntu, whenever the comes across something that will need extra codecs it gives little popups offereing to install the stuff right then, doesnt it?  what's the problem hee?
<jc0694> please i don't know s**t about linux... i need something with a gui (like synaptic) that will install this stuff, preferably asap
<Fanfare> harolddong: u have to install medibuntu first ?
<jc0694> yes, but how do i install medibuntu without going to konsole
<harolddong> jc0694 if you want to use linux and think you're flat out never going to have to touch the console you're mistaken
<jc0694> but it's intimidating...
<harolddong> see here
<Fanfare> jc0694: one command to copy & paste ! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<harolddong> see here is the problem, jc, adding repos is actually WAY easier with the console than with gui applications in linux
<harolddong> open your mind, quaid
<Fanfare> he was mistakenly installing kubuntu when he wanted klickibunti
<harolddong> you have the wrong idea about the console. its actually a godsend, not a hassle
<jc0694> i don't even know what to say i'm so frustrated with this...
<harolddong> you're looking at it the wrong way
<harolddong> there is a learning coming from windows, sure
<harolddong> but its actually a much more elegant system
<harolddong> *learning curve
<harolddong> is there media player will allow me to bookmak video streams?  seems like vlc would have that funtionality but I dont see it anywhere
<Chr|s> can I install kubuntu using wubi?
<harolddong> yes
<harolddong> it should be on the cd and should give the option if you insert it in a windows session
<harolddong> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/14039.aspx
<Izinucs> Chr|s: however you might consider using virtualbox.org and install into a vm instead.. you'll be able to run it in a window in your OS.. then if you want to install or dual boot you can do that too.
<Chr|s> alright, thanks
<gnac> What type of encryption is used to encrypt the users home directories offered in the installer?
<crimsun> ...ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16
<gnac> crimsun: ty I think.  How is it setup to auto key on login.  i.e. if I didn't set it up on install, but want to set it up now?
<crimsun> gnac: Dustin Kirkland is the dev who integrated that, and his nick is kirkland here on Freenode.
<gnac> ty
<noaXess> good morning
<martinjh99> Morning
<noaXess> are there not thunderbird 3 packages for kubuntu? i just found the daily builds ppa.. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<noaXess> and this will update ff too..
<martinjh99> No idea - Was wondering that myself - try asking at #ubuntu-mozillateam
<noaXess> martinjh99: okay.. thanks
<Tabstar> I am using Kubuntu on a laptop and my external display is being detected as my main display as well with a different resolution, the multiple monitor section is greyed out, is there anyway to rectify this?
<noaXess> martinjh99: tb3 in kubuntu is comming soon :) check back https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<martinjh99> Ah thanks cheers mate
<gfg> a
<fabio> ciao
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fabio> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<koudelka_> how to change dropshadow in kwin?
<titan_ark> hey
<titan_ark> Need some help installing fonts :(
<gfg> otegau ist scheiße
<titan_ark> any idea how i can get the windows fonts in kubuntu?
<petsounds> titan_ark, you mean ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<titan_ark> petsounds: yes, I managed it :)
<titan_ark> thanks
<petsounds> np :)
<titan_ark> I just hope the document is readable when i print it from a windows system tomorrow
<titan_ark> else i am gonna lose points on my assignment!
<titan_ark> infact il prolly get a 0 :D
<turtle^s0up> 'morning everyone, is KDE SC still at 4.4 RC2 in the Kubuntu beta PPA?
<petsounds> yup
<turtle^s0up> petsounds: know when we'll be getting RC3?
<Mamarok> turtle^s0up: probably not at all, since it is only a testcase for packagers, there were problems with the tarballs
<petsounds> turtle^s0up, sorry idk i'm not a developer
<turtle^s0up> thanks for the info
<Mamarok> turtle^s0up: you are welcome :)
<vinkurri> seksi
<Fleck> hey - on kubuntu 64bit, in firefox, after a while flash hangs - just gray squares where flash contents has to go in...
<Duskao> anyone know why my composition (kwin) keeps turning off when I restart my computer?
<gabriel_> \join ubuntu
<major> hi all
<Guest73460> hi hi
<Guest73460> name squall
<Guest73460> ?
<buckfast> Hey, I'm trying to download Kubuntu for x64 intel cpu but it gives me the link to amd 64 bit version
<buckfast> is this the same?
<petsounds> yep
<Pixar2> Hey, any idea how to backup the Ktorrent seeding torrents before a clean reinstall? I really don't want to reseed manually over 100 torrents. I checked it's main folder and it's nothing related to my seeding torrents over there, maybe there's another folder storing that data, like I had in windows for utorrent a folder full of .torrent files.
<tsimpson> why would you need to reseed?
<Pixar2> because i'm a seeder
<Pixar2> i like seeding lots of torrents
<Pixar2> for months
<Pixar2> years
<tsimpson> but, you've already seeded them, that doesn't disappear
<tsimpson> it's just a number in your client
<Pixar2> i'm not talking about that
<tsimpson> however, all the ktorrent stuff should be under ~/.kde
<Pixar2> it's not
<Pixar2> can't find anything related to my seeding torrents
<tsimpson> well, it should be in ~/.kde, but you can try asking in #ktorrent or #kde if not
<Pixar2> i tried, but no reply...
<Pixar2> i'll try kde
<Vishesh> I think they are there at .kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<vbgunz_> I have a quick question. alt-f2, run command interface, I start typing and see a command that appears it can autocomplete. how do you autocomplete it?
<Vishesh> It usually provides a drop down box, but not always.
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: right arrow should autocomplete it
<tsimpson> or press the right-arrow key if you mean the greyed-out text part
<vbgunz_> Mamarok: yeah thats it
<buckfast> so how big should I make the swap space?
<vbgunz_> can I make that tab?
<Vishesh> Pixar2: Yea, thy are present at .kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<buckfast> I have 4 GB RAM
<Mamarok> buckfast: double your RAM, unless you have 4 GB of RAM or more, then 4 Gb is enough
<vbgunz_> I can see why not
<Pixar2>  I swear that folder has 200 kb
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: no, since the tab moves in the proposed items below
<vbgunz_> Mamarok: yeah, I guess its cool, just requires my hand to move a quite a lot to autocomplete
<buckfast> ok, 4GB it is then
<vbgunz_> Mamarok: thanks, its all good, I get it
<Vishesh> Pixar2: goto Ktorrent->settings->Configure Ktorrent. There is an option there. What version are you using?
<vbgunz_> buckfast: your swap is usually double your ram
<Pixar2> 3.2.4
<buckfast> vbgunz_: I have 4GB ram
<idyllic> i have zero swap with 4gb ram
<Mamarok> buckfast: read what I told you above
<vbgunz_> buckfast, to be safe 8gb swap
<buckfast> Mamarok: Yes, I'll go with 4GB
<idyllic> unless you really do alot of multitasking, you rarely hit 4gb ram. 8 gb swap is excessive..
<Mamarok> idyllic: read what I wrote above
<vbgunz_> heh, I have 8gb ram and 16gb swap, I hibernate though almost everyday to dual boot into windows for some stuff.
<Mamarok> vbgunz_: it slows down your computer if it swaps too much, and I can't immagine a reason to have more than the equal amount of RAM above 4 GB
<vbgunz_> I have my swappiness at 10, hibernation goes nuts on the swap right?
<Mamarok> well, the more you swap, the slower it gets
<vbgunz_> I did the double just to be safe, I rely heavily on hibernation to work
<vbgunz_> I frickin wish hibernating was half as fast as suspend though, suspending is awesome
<vbgunz_> just curious, the requirements to run the latest 9.10 stable desktop live cd, has it gone pass requiring a pentium 4, 1gb ram? I tried updating a 5 year old box the other day and it was terrible though the new installer looks awesome
<vbgunz_> really the new installer is 10/10
<avihay_> say, I have swap problems. I have 2G of ram and 4G of swap, and my memory usage is 55% and swap usage 29%, so switching tasks is slow. this usually happens after I run a specific (read leaking like a sieve) Java program. I rather have 95% ram usage and 10% swap or somth like that
<vbgunz_> avihay absolutely I would think
<hacker> Hi, people
<avihay_> how can I control that?
<vbgunz_> google ubuntu swappiness, the lower the number the more ram you use before you start relying on swap
<vbgunz_> linux swappiness should work but just in case something specific about it, ubuntu swappiness is what you're looking for I believe
<avihay> thanks for the advice
<barph> grr ...
<vbgunz_> hey avihay did you find this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq ?
<vbgunz_> two things on there good for you, one is chaning swappiness and 2 is a small script that will move everything in swap back into ram
<avihay> ya, first hit in the big G. looking carefully at free's output, I discovered that I have 90% ram taken already and the "system load viewer" applet is lying to me
<vbgunz_> ahh
<buckfast> I installed kubuntu after win 7, but theres no boot loader :S
<buckfast> Even though in the installation I told it to install a boot loader
<Vishesh> Drag and drop doesn't seem to work on KDE or Gnome. Anyone know how to fix this? The moment you try to drag anything, that window gains focus and if it covers majority of the screen, the app you want to drag it into gets hidden.
<avihay> Vishesh: you can drag to the taskbar, hover until the app pops up, and then drag to the app. I too am wondering why that particular feature isn't implemented
<Vishesh> avihay: Sweet. Thanks. It's a good workaround.
<buckfast>   Why isnt the boot loader showing up
<gajananavaze> hi
<gajananavaze> fasdad
<avihay> buckfast: try to reinstall it manually from a livecd. I suggest you find a guide for that online, I havn't played with grub2 yet
<avihay> buckfast: this should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows be careful about the grub/grub2 issue
<buckfast> avihay: reinstalled grub to the disks mbr but it still only boots win7
<kali1> my laptop can show resolution up to 1280x.. but in ubuntu it is showing only upto 800x600
<petsounds> kali1, what card?
<Tabstar> Is there anyway I can extend my desktop to my 2nd monitor? At the moment it is mirroring the display and the multiple monitor setting is greyed out...
<Kolia> Tabstar: do you have an nvidia card?
<Tabstar> Kolia, yes
<buckfast> how come the installation didnt install a boot loader even though i set it up to
<buckfast> i booted into live cd, opened terminal and typed grub
<buckfast> but it said that command was not found
<micha_> hi @ all
<Guest60040> que onda?
<jtholmes> anyone have any good experiences with toshiba satellite w/linksys WPC54G wireless card in 9.10
<tew88_> I'm experiencing freezing of the desktop and taskbars on Kubuntu 9.10. I'm running 8 (not particularly demanding) widgets across two virtual desktops, but I really think the computer should be able to handle it. Could there be another reason to explain this?
<lein> jtholmes: have you searched the ubuntu forum yet? i believe i saw a post similar to what your asking about an hour ago
<kaddi> tew88_ do you have intel graphic chip?
<jtholmes> lein thanks will do
<lein> jtholmes: np, good luck
<tew88_> kaddi: Nope, ATI - onboard too, but plenty of memory to go around
<tew88_> It's frozen now and has been for the last 3 minutes or so... quite frustrating
<tew88_> The internet connection here is pretty terrible at the moment... could it be a plasmoid hanging while waiting for data, or is that clutching at straws?
<lein> tew88: have you checked your syslog yet?
<tew88_> lein: Nope. First real experience with Linux... not sure where to look or what to look for.
<lein> tew88: k, np.  your desktop is frozen, can you do anything on it?
<tew88_> (especially when I can't access my taskbar!)
<tew88_> It's working at the moment. It saves up my actions and then executes them all at once
<tew88_> Managed to open my System Log
<tew88_> Anything in particular I should look for?
<lein> tew88: sounds kinda like it has to much to do at one time.  anything that say error
<tew88_> A few cron jobs from an hour ago, this recently (which coincides somewhat with my problem, timing-wise): 2010-02-03 14:02:43	october-horse	kernel	[68353.234682] hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32
<lein> tew88: you may have alot of background stuff going
<lein> tew88: what distro and desktop are you running?
<tew88_> Nope, no errors
<tew88_> Hmm, some GTK+ bug fixes showing in software updates... will give that a try
<tew88_> Kubuntu 9.10, default KDE that ships with that I presume
<lein> tew88: yup kubuntu is kde. that could be it. may also wanna check system monitor and check you cpu and ram loads. if the cpu / ram  loads are high then you may want to check and see if theres any background processes  that you don't need that are eating up your resources
<drostie> holy /crap/ that's a lot of security holes in Qt. ^_^;;
<drostie> http://www.debian.org/security/2010/dsa-1988
<kaddi> i've had 3 kwin crashes in the last two days. The bugreport says that the information available in it is not useful. Wich dev-packages do I need to install to get a better backtrace?
<genii> kaddi: Usually they are named -dbg at the end and not -dev .
<genii> kaddi: problemmatic-packagename-dbg     for example
<kaddi> genii: yes, i guess I was asking what packages i'd need for kwin
<genii> kaddi: If you install kdelibs5-dbg it should pull in whatever else is needed for the main kde
<kaddi> k, thx :)
<genii> kaddi: np
<kaddi> genii: i figured how to reproduce the bug (i think) and installed the kdelibs5-dbg (it only pulled libqt4-dbg in addition), but the backtrace is still useless. the first liens mention/usr/lib/kde4/kwin4_effect_builtins.so andusr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so do you know how i can figure out to which package they belong?
<mtux> Hi, Is there any PPA that include Qt 4.6.X for Januty!?
<Kolia> hi
<genii> kaddi: According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=%2Fusr%2Flib%2Fkde4%2Fkwin4_effect_builtins.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any  those belong to kdebase-workspace-dbg package
<hollywood> hello!    how do not include flash in firefox?
<hollywood> because firefox work bad with flash
<albertolempira> hey guys, i was using a huawei e1552 modem on kubuntu and everything was working perfectly but suddenly stopped working. Anybody can help me with this please? Thanks in advance
<hollywood> and appeare killerloop?!
<||arifaX> dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.SimulateUserActivity   does not work (confirmed bug). any workarrounds to simulate it like a virtual mouse move or key press?
<hollywood> somebody!
<hollywood> bye
<Lugia010719d1> Hi.. Is there any way I can create a new wireless connection which is not Ad-Hoc, (it would be AP, or HotSpot), and share internet connection from my wired LAN network card, under Kubuntu 9.10? Is hostapd usable for this?
<genii> hollywood: Flash doesn't come with firefox by default in (K)ubuntu.
<hollywood> yes
<hollywood> I know
<hollywood> but where the button to reinclude
<Lugia010719d1> i know it is not a quastion directly for kubuntu, but i dont know where else to ask ^^; need to share my wired internet as an AP for my Nintendo DS and i dont want to buy a router for that..
<hollywood> Lugia010719d1  Nintendo ?   are you gaymer?
<Lugia010719d1> well kind of
<Lugia010719d1> I play only Pokemon games
<Lugia010719d1> Pokemon Emerald and Platinum
<Lugia010719d1> will get Soul Silver in March.. but that does not matter, i need my laptop to be able to provide wifi internet connection for the DS ^^;
<MiBo> Lugia010719d1: Firestarter can do that for you
<Lugia010719d1> MiBo: ok thank you, i will try it :)
<jtholmes> anyone using the netgear wpnt511 wireless card successfully
<jtholmes> under 9.10
<Lugia010719d1> i hope i did not mess up my kubuntu by previous attempts to do it (installed webmin and tried this: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html)
<genii> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Lugia010719d1> oops..
<Lugia010719d1> so i hope i will manage to uninstall irt
<Lugia010719d1> it
<albertolempira> hey guys, i was using a huawei e1552 modem on kubuntu and everything was working perfectly but suddenly stopped working. Anybody can help me with this please? Thanks in advance
<princess> salut
<daskreech> !hi | princess
<ubottu> princess: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<||arifaX> dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.SimulateUserActivity   does not work (confirmed bug). any workarrounds to simulate it? - I want to get the password prompt like a user moved the mouse to unlock screensaver
<Lugia010719d1> I dont see any option in Firestarter to create a virtual AP :(
<Lugia010719d1> I configured it to share internet from eth0 to eth1, but it is useless without the possibility of connecting the thing over Wifi
<ahox> Hi is an kde4rc3 planned?
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks... I have some crappy BT router and im connected to it via wireless using kubuntu 8.x and WPA-PSK.. trying to connect a new laptop to the same wireless router but Kubuntu 9.10
<[-Haza-]> The only connection type i can see that would fit would be WPA/WPA2 PSK
<[-Haza-]> Would this be correct?
<[-Haza-]> Tried to connect already with no luck :s
<hollywood> [-Haza-] щл
<hollywood> ok
<hollywood> [-Haza-]  I hear you
<[-Haza-]> hollywood: You've seen the same issues?
<lein> -Haza-  wpa/wpa2  and wpa-psk are the same thing
<hollywood> [-Haza-]  тщ
<hollywood> [-Haza-]  no
<hollywood> [-Haza-] I see you
<[-Haza-]> lein: ive tried using that security to thje same router with the same credentials... ni luck
<hollywood> [-Haza-]  write russian
<[-Haza-]> hollywood: What the heck dribbling on about?!
<hollywood> [-Haza-]  your english is strange
<[-Haza-]> hollywood: What makes you think i know Russian?
<hollywood> [-Haza-] may be may be
<soee> hi, whats the command to add ppa via terminal?
<[-Haza-]> lein: Any other thoughts?
<lein> -Haza- :  a few.  ive had the same problem before, trying to remember how i fixed it
<lein> soee : if you look on launchpad it will tell you how. sorry i can;t help more but i don't run karmic
<hollywood> [-Haza-] bye
<soee> lein: iv got it thnx anyway
<[-Haza-]> lein: If you think of anything then let me know. Would be much appreciated
<lein> -Haza-  : k, i'm looking at something now
<[-Haza-]> lein: No worries. Take your time. I appreciate it :)
<lein> -Haza-  : take a look at this and see if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=wpa-psk
<hollywood> [-Haza-]   get out
<trakinas> does anyone here uses MySql? I need help with some regular expressions and if it is possible to do what I want to.
<trakinas> http://pastebin.com/d44a64ff0 -- line 9 and bellow (forget the REGEX statament, I forgot to remove it before pasting.
<Lugia010719d1> !hostap
<cinex> hi
<ns_> hello
<cinex> I have just installed 9.1 onto my laptop. now when I boot the screen doesn't display anything. its just has the light on (so to speak). grub wont accept vga=scan so I can't try diff resolutions. I can't even get into text mode. it's the graphics I'm sure. But I can fix anything unless I can at least view the tty
<cinex> tty 1-6
<cinex> any ideas?
<cinex> can't fix anything*
<cinex> I installed with the alternate disk, and the liveCD has the same problem
<ns_> I'll let someone with more knowledge answer your question; but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with hardware rather than ubuntu.
<cinex> the graphics hardware. but it wont even let me into the text modes
<cinex> I think its a new grub
<ns_> wait, grub worked before v2?
<cinex> the laptop is 3 months old or so
<cinex> it worked before 9.1
<cinex> fedora works fine too
<cinex> but I just deleted fedora
<cinex> gfxpayload=text
<ns_> well i don't want to break things any further. I'd love to help but I would just make things worse :)
<cinex> break away
<cinex> u can't break it unless I can see the text eh
<cinex> that just lets me see the text untill kdm kicks in ?
<cinex> it doesnt even get that far
<dev1>   <div style="height:29px; line-height:29px; width:610px; margin-bottom:10px;">
<dev1> <div style="float:left; background-image:url(./images/home_today.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; padding-left:35px; height:29px; padding-top:3px; font-size:17px; font-family:arial; font-weight:bold; color:#000;">Today on Music Gaia!</div>
<dev1> <div style="float:right; padding-top:5px;"><a href="signup.php"><font style="font-weight:bold; font-family:arial; font-size:9pt;">Signup today!</font></a></div>
<dev1> </div>
<FloodBotK2> dev1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dev1> <ul id="countrytabs" class="shadetabs">
 * _sattam brb
<cinex2> ok it works on the monitor
<dfaure> there's a recent regression in the openoffice-kde integration, the file dialog is ultra slow when navigating. Is this known?
<lein> when i try and type in my password at login, 3 characters are displayed in the box. i.e.  i type "bob" output is " bbbooobbb" .  any ideas?
<siegie> dfaure: try disabling nepomuk. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109633.msg217620#msg217620
<daskreech> lein: It's an option to show three chars instead of 1
<daskreech> you can also show no chars
<buckfast> For some reason, the boot loader didn't install on the MBR
<buckfast> Why?
<buckfast> I tryed reinstalling grub manually on knoppix live cd, chose the right drive, it didnt give any errors, but still no boot loader
<lein> daskreech : yeah but the problem is it does the same term
<[-Haza-]> ugh.. Kubuntu is not playing nice....
<cinex> meh
<cinex> [-Haza-]: its not playing nice here either
<mindspin> hi, I'm using kde since about 10 years and I am a happy user of kde 3. (8.04 lts) Is there any chance to stay with kde3 when 10.04 will be released?
<cinex> mindspin: even if the answer is no you can install the server version and compile it :)
<mindspin> haha, good one
<[-Haza-]> cinex: im disheartened...
<cinex> well, looks like im moving back to debian
<mindspin> that could be my solution too
<siegie> mindspin: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<[-Haza-]> cinex: I think i might do the same :(
<mindspin> thanks siegie
<cinex> getting the netcd now
<cinex> watch it not have the right driver support
<[-Haza-]> Simple things like adding the weather widget to the desktop, in the seatch city i type "Edinburgh" or "Scotland"... Hell if i type "London" i get the message that the city cannot be found :s
<[-Haza-]> *search
<[-Haza-]> Not to mention i can't conenct to my router using the wireless either
<[-Haza-]> meh
<daskreech> lein: Hmm when did that start?
<daskreech> [-Haza-]: What's up?
<cinex> [-Haza-]: that might be due to firmware (the wifi issue)
<daskreech> mindspin: yes
<lein> daskreech : about 3am
<ugur> Hi all. When the computer boots run level scripts do not start but when i call like init 5 after that they all start normally
<[-Haza-]> daskreech: Thats for offering help but im working on something else at the moment. again, thank you :)
<daskreech> [-Haza-]: BBC changed the serch engine API that KDE 4.3 used so that's broke now
<[-Haza-]> daskreech: Ahh that will do me! Thank you!
<daskreech> ugur: So nothing starts when you start?
<ugur> nothing yes
<daskreech> hmm
<ugur> it is like that run level isn't reached at all
<cinex> ugur: I think k/x/ubuntu all boot into runlevel 2
<daskreech> you can bug #ubuntu-server or #upstart about it
<cinex> so runlevel 5 is the wrong place to put the scripts?
<daskreech> cinex: Ah that too :)
<ugur> yes I have those scripts in run level 2 also
<ugur> I have used update-rc.d command to install
<cinex> runlevel 5 is a redhat thing that debain thinks is insecure. I have no idea why
<cinex> ugur: they all have the same Snumbers acroos the runlevels?
<ugur> ok forget about init 5 but init 2 also runs all scripts
<ugur> some has the same but generally different
<cinex> ugur: set the default runlevel to 5 and see if they work then
<wftl> Does anyone know what you need to do to make video chat work in Kopete using MSN? It used to work, but the functionality seems to be gone in Karmic.
<cinex> ugur: the Snumbers are the order the scripts are run (you know that?) also you can check log files to see if they are dieing for some reason or other
<cinex> wftl: amsn works
<ugur> cinex: is it enough just to change /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and then reboot?
<cinex> amsn has no encrytped chats though
<cinex> ugur: ill check\
<wftl> cinex: Thanks. I was kind of hoping to keep using Kopete though. :-)
<cinex> inittab?
<cinex> ubuntu doesnt have one
<howlymowly> hi guys....
<cinex> /etc/event.d/
<cinex> ugur: you can create an inittab
<howlymowly> short question:   I got 3GBs of RAM on my sysem..  my system monitor says, I am using about 500MBs of it..  but why is it it also using 700MBs of my swap space which is very slooooooowww?  i think that's rather annoying...  why does it not just use the rest 2.5GBs of RAM?
<cinex> id:3:initdefault:
<cinex> where 3 is the default runlevel
<ugur> cinex: I have changed default run level to 5 and it didn't work
<cinex> ok
<cinex> now do init 2
<cinex> see if they run
<ugur> cinex: yes they do run with init 2 command
<cinex> thats very strange
<cinex> perhaps they are in a bad order?
<cinex> if they are custom scripts you could use a script in /etc/rc.local
<cinex> do they require the internet to be running for example
<ugur> cinex: ssh and proftpd are among them that do not run automatically
<cinex> well ssh should run
<ugur> there is only one manual script for tomcat and it also runs normally with init 2 command
<ugur> but they are not triggered on startup
<cinex> S16ssh is where my ssh is
<ugur> same here
<cinex> have you looked in var/log?
<ugur> and it is the only one with 16 prefix
<ugur> cinex: for what?
<cinex> ugur: errors
<ugur> cinex: no but i will. Could you specify any keywords to look for? Or error in general?
<daskreech> howlymowly: it does use the RAM
<cinex> ugur: I'm looking now
<ugur> cinex: no errors for today
<ugur> in any log file
<howlymowly> daskreech: hmm..  why does it say it is using more than 700MBs of my swap then?
<cinex> http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:GOCEiaTQQNkJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto+init+scripts+dont+run+ubuntu&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a
<daskreech> howlymowly: It's caching hashed files there
<daskreech> It's faster than the hard drive
<daskreech> so it keeps a copy in RAM and in Swap
<ugur> cinex: I have read that page and it didn't help
<howlymowly> ahhh... so that's what its all about.... what are these hashed files for, exactly? daskreech?
<daskreech> howlymowly: Files which you have called and used already
<howlymowly> ahh ok...  i c
<howlymowly> thx daskreech
<cinex> i dunno ugur
<ugur> cinex: Thanks for your help
<Benkinooby> hi, wha is the hotkey to hide all windows and see the (Palsma-)Dekstop?
<JaguarWarrior> Hello
<JaguarWarrior> I have a problem with upgrading to 9.10
<JaguarWarrior> Is there somebody here who's willing to help?
<Benkinooby> JaguarWarrior: seems we are alone...
<Benkinooby> JaguarWarrior: where's the matter?
<JaguarWarrior> yah
<JaguarWarrior> Well I basically get a big error in my face when I try to upgrade.
<JaguarWarrior> and then it quits
<JaguarWarrior> one sec I'll give exact information right away
<soee> guys tmorrow is 4th so the lucid alpha 3 will be released?
<JaguarWarrior> It states
<JaguarWarrior> "Preparing the upgrade failed"
<JaguarWarrior> That's all
<soee> as far as i know opensuse, fedora and arch got 4.4 rc3 already, why we dont have it in ppa?
<Ahox_> Hi, my sound doesn't work under kde, my sound card is grayed out in the sound setting menue. Any ideas?
<Ahox_> It does work with other programs like qutecom
<Benkinooby> Ahox_: what version is your alsa?
<Ahox_> 1.0.20 - should be the std kubuntu one
<Benkinooby> Ahox_: ok, i had 1.0.18 with my kubuntu and had to update manually to make it work....
<Benkinooby> did you try the command lspci?
<Benkinooby> also i knwo there is a good doku about sound trouble shooting...
<Benkinooby> lmgfu
<Ahox_> Also e.g. qutecom or vlc has no problems with it
<Ahox_> It's just kde(4.4rc2)
<Benkinooby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ahox_> thnx, i will look through it
<Benkinooby> ah... so you can use it?
<Benkinooby> if the card works, don't mind my link
<WaltzingAlong> soee: because you have not contributed?
<Ahox_> Hi, none of this helped - this page only describes what to do in case of a non-working alsa.
<slow-motion> bye
<Benkinooby> Ahox_: i thought it wouldnt work at all
<Benkinooby> so vlc and other progs work fine?
<Ahox_> no, it does work with anything but kde
<Ahox_> yes
<Benkinooby> go Start->System Setting -> Multimedia
<Benkinooby> Ahox_: see the "Device Preferences" on the left?
<buckfast> For some reason, the boot loader didn't install on the MBR
<buckfast> I tryed reinstalling grub manually on knoppix live cd, chose the right drive, it didnt give any errors, but still no boot loader
<Benkinooby> ahox: http://imagebin.ca/view/AL40Hbo.html
<Ahox_> I restarted kde and now it works...
<Ahox_> actually, skype didn't work neither before... odd
<Benkinooby> ahox: for skye check skypes own sound configuration....
<Benkinooby> ahox: it has the tendency to ignore the system settings... so you just du same settings and test with the test call
<Benkinooby> ahox: good luck
<buckfast> Vishesh: what is the problem
<Vishesh> buckfast : sorry konversation
<Vishesh> i'll log out
<||ugh> Morning.
<Kolia> anyone with KDE4.4 RC2 around?
<soee> Kolia: a lot of us i think
<wesley> which protocol is best used to make use of a webcam with kopete?
<Kolia> soee: is strigi working for you?
<InvaderZim> How do I use kbluetooth to RECEIVE files? I only see an option for sending.
<e_t_> InvaderZim: do you have a send option on your other device? Can you see your computer from it?
<InvaderZim> e_t_: yes... it is visible, but when I try to send it gives me "sending failed"
<e_t_> Does sending from computer to device work?
<InvaderZim> works
<e_t_> OK. What do you see if you right-click on the bluetooth tray icon?
<InvaderZim> e_t_:  kbluelock / send / device manager / settings / about / quit
<e_t_> click on settings
<InvaderZim> e_t_: and?
<e_t_> tell me what you see.
<InvaderZim> received files / bluetooth adapters / obex servers (checked)
<e_t_> let's go to bluetooth adapters
<InvaderZim> e_t_: Mac address for the computer's bt / adapter name / mode: discoverable / timeout: none
<e_t_> are there any options for mode?
<InvaderZim> e_t_: discoverable or hidden
<e_t_> OK. Let's check out device manager now.
<InvaderZim> e_t_: there you see the other device listed
<e_t_> Is that all?
<InvaderZim> e_t_: you want me to type all there?
<e_t_> Could you post a screenshot to pastebin?
<InvaderZim> ok
<ToxinPowe> anyone with 4.4 RC3 on Karmic?
<InvaderZim> e_t_: which pastebin supports imgs?
<WaltzingAlong> ToxinPowe: not yet
<ToxinPowe> ok, I'm waiting too :s
<e_t_> http://imagebin.ca/
<WaltzingAlong> InvaderZim: tinypic.com
<InvaderZim> e_t_: http://imagebin.ca/view/a8eG3q2y.html
<e_t_> ToxinPowe: I saw last night that the packages are up for Lucid alpha.
<InvaderZim> e_t_: watching that window when i try to send a file, i notice that the status changes briefly from not connected to connected, until the "sending failed" shows up, and it says not connected again
<e_t_> Well, the first thing would be to click "connect" and see if that does anything.
<InvaderZim> e_t_: changes to connected but thats it
<e_t_> Try sending now
<InvaderZim> e_t_: ohhhhhhhhh it worked
<InvaderZim> i thought i tried that already
<e_t_> EXCELLENT!
<InvaderZim> e_t_: gee thanks man!
<e_t_> We attempt to give satisfaction.
<InvaderZim> and satisfaction is given indeed
<mudassar> Hello peoples I have a problem in opencv and ffmpeg, I want to convert the video to grayscale using the function cvCvtColor(img0,gray,CV_RGB2GRAY); and then writing into a file by cvWriteFrame(writer0,grayImg); but the video contracts in width and repeated three times in the window. Please help me I have spend a whole day on it
<mudassar> cvWriteFrame(writer0,gray); //correction
<kaddi> argh, bugs.kde.org hates me -.- I'm trying to submit a bugreport to kde, everything works fine till i hit submit. Then I get "unknown error" . Do I loose any information if I just post the kcrash report to a new bug report instead of submitting it over the crash handler?
<ToxinPowe> e_t_: thx for the info
<Duskao> anyone know of a non composition dock for kubuntu? that is good and easy to use?
<mudassar> bad grammar
<Duskao> I have been using docky, but it requires composition and my composition keeps turning off every time I restart my computer.
<albertolempira> hey guys i´m using a Huawei modem, everything was working fine but suddenly it stopped working. Can anybody help me with this? thanks.
<e_t_> mudassar: can you use the "-pix_fmt gray" option in ffmpeg?
<mudassar> opencv is using the ffmpeg internally, I can't do that
<mudassar> I have only the functions to call
<ozgur> slm
<ozgur> ubuntuda yeni kulanıncıyım
<ozgur> webcam açamıyorum
<wesley> hello which protocol is best used for video chat in kopete?
<albertolempira> hey guys i´m using a Huawei modem, everything was working fine but suddenly it stopped working. Can anybody help me with this? thanks.
<Unksi> albertolempira: when i used one about a year ago, it helped to remove it and reattach it to the usb port
<Unksi> when it behaved like that
<Unksi> sometimes that had to be done like 2-3 times before it would work again
<albertolempira> Unksi i´ve tried that...
<Unksi> you could try checking /var/log/syslog or command dmesg if either of them show anything useful about why it stopped working
<albertolempira> Unksi the problem is that when i try to connect to my provider the blue light turns to a flashing green light and it doesn´t connect to the internet...
<Unksi> ok, sounds like it tries to establish connection but fails
<Unksi> does knetworkmanager give any response?
<przemo_one> hi
<ubuntu> Hello... can anybody help me setup my Kubuntu to work in a hardware raid 0?
<e_t_> Dekkzter: If the hardware RAID is already set up, Kubuntu should just see it as a regular hard drive.
<Dekkzter> it does...
<Dekkzter> but when i have installed it doesnt work
<Dekkzter> i dont get up grub or anything
<Dekkzter> u have any idea about that?
<marcy> um, hi - just tried to do a ssh login via publickey - and it fails :( ssh -v .. gives me this: http://pastebin.com/m6446f741
<marcy> the error without -v is "Permission denied (Public Key)"
<daskreech> Dekkzter: how did you install Grub?
<marcy> can anyone help me out ?
<Dekkzter> with the installer on mbr
<Dekkzter> im pretty new on kubuntu and linux so thats all i know :P
<Dekkzter> daskreech: if i install kubuntu now.... and then "continue to try it"... could u help me out afterwards?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Sure
<Dekkzter> great
<Dekkzter> i start the install now then
<marcy> does any have an idea ? :(
<daskreech> marcy: looking
<marcy> daskreech: cool, thanks
<daskreech> marcy: what are you permissions n ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<marcy> it's -rw------- 1 root root 396 2010-02-03 21:43 authorized_keys
<marcy> (@daskreech)
<miglo> does someone know how to get the boot messages visible on screen when kubuntu starts, instead of splash screen?
<Kolia> miglo: any problem?
<dfaure> miglo: choose failsafe in grub?
<marcy> miglo: put a nosplash option into the grub config file afaicr
<marcy> yap, or choose failsafe :)
<marcy> daskreech: should do a chown mamo to authorized_keys ?
<miglo> Kolia: actually, there is no problem. I just wants to have back my messages :)
<Dekkzter> daskreech: the install is finished... what shall i do now? :)
<miglo> Kolia: I guess, there was "splash" specified that I already removed. now, I see only a black screen during startup
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Did it have a note that it installed GRUB
<Dekkzter> hmm.. not that i did see
<daskreech> Dekkzter: OK reboot and if it doesn't work come back here
<Dekkzter> ok
<Dekkzter> comming back anyway to tell you :)
<marcy> daskreech: ?
<davyde_> hi i'm trying livecd of   Kubuntu 9.04 and i want try my microphone usb vumeter -r doesn't work there is an applicatio wich i can use to record sound?
<davyde_> there isn't?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: nope.. grub didnt start
<Dekkzter> just booted straight to windows
<daskreech> Dekkzter: ok
<daskreech> What devices do you see for /dev ?
<Dekkzter> hmm
<Dekkzter> alot
<Dekkzter> :S
<Dekkzter>  /sda
<Dekkzter> b b1 c d d1
<Dekkzter> you meant those?
<Dekkzter> i see scd0 aswell
<Dekkzter> daskreech: can i pm u?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm in need of some help regarding knetworkmanager! I want to be able to log in automaticly to my wifi-network, but in order to do so I have to disable or skip the password request from kwalletmanager some how. Does anyone have a clue? All the forum threads out there seems to be outdated. I'm on Kubuntu Jaunty 64x
<kaktuskatta> * thats x86_64
<Dekkzter> anyone else that can help me install grub here?
<kaktuskatta> Dekkzter: have you tried #ubuntu ? Seems to be more people alive on that channeø
<kaktuskatta> *channel
<Dekkzter> iĺl try that
<Dekkzter> thanks
<kaktuskatta> you're welcome :)
<WaltzingAlong> kaktuskatta: knetworkmanager cannot do this, afaik. then you want a 'system wide' setting, which can be stored elsewhere
<alexandra> im having trouble find my administrations menu and prefrences under the drop down system menu...any ideas?
<zoot365> I installed Gap, now I can't access my Gimp toolbox.
<WaltzingAlong> alexandra: such as?
<alexandra> how to figure what has gone wrong and how to restore them?
<WaltzingAlong> i have not established anything is broken yet
<kaktuskatta> WaltzingAlong: What if I choose to use another wifimanager, such as WICD?
<kaktuskatta> Would that help any, or am I stuck to the keyring system in KDE?
<alexandra> under the main top main panel, systems dropdown
<WaltzingAlong> kaktuskatta: do not know. apparently the one from gnome can do it
<WaltzingAlong> kaktuskatta: just kde frontend cannot create system wide networ manager settings, afaik
<daskreech> Dekkzter: OK Sorry
<daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kaktuskatta> WaltzingAlong: quite frustrating, most forums seems to be outdated on this subject, referring to old distros.... :-/
<Dekkzter> daskreech: i guess ill go with grub2 since its karmic koala i have
<Dekkzter> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<daskreech> Doh!
<daskreech> They should really flip those around
<daskreech>  I'll ask them to do that when LTS hits
<kaktuskatta> WaltzingAlong: I've also tried disabling the entire keyring subsystem, resulting in no connection at all. As if the manager didn't send the password at all
<Dekkzter> daskreech: the thing im most confused about is the installing when in the live cd kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> kaktuskatta: yeah sorry. i use knetworkmanager but too would like system wide settings. thought about using the one from gnome or just configuring it manually
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Ok where are you with that?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: hmm.. what do you mean?
<zoot365> It seems to be a wacom problem.
<daskreech> marcy: why does root own that file ?
<alexandra> im having trouble find my administrations menu and prefrences under the drop down system menu.. how do i restore them or get them back?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: have you started the grub install from the live CD?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: i installed kubuntu with live cd.... then rebooted as you told me to... now i have booted the live cd again
<Dekkzter> and have done nothing yet
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Right and we are trying to install Grub2 from it
<Dekkzter> yes :)
<Dekkzter> i need to mount the / somehow or something? :)
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Right
<daskreech> so lets make a directory named /mnt/boot
<Dekkzter> ok
<daskreech> then Do you know what device linux is on?
<Dekkzter> hmm..
<Dekkzter> not really :S
<daskreech> ok ls /dev/sd*
<daskreech> What do you see?
<Dekkzter> sda sdb sdb1 sdc sdd sdd1
<alexandra> im having trouble find my administrations menu and prefrences under the drop down system menu.. how do i restore them or get them back?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Ok where did you install Linux to?
<Dekkzter> hmm
<Dekkzter> sec
<daskreech> I'm guessing sdd1
<kaktuskatta> alexandra: right-click on your k-menu (the K) and choose "Menu editor
<kaktuskatta> *"menu editor"
<Dekkzter> daskreech: 1 min
<kaktuskatta> from there you should be able to find system settings under "system"
<kaktuskatta> if not, manually add it from there :)
<alexandra> i dont see a k
<daskreech> marcy: I'd guess it's not root's Authorized keys?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: Serial ATA Raid pdc_bbaecicbbf
<alexandra> poop
<kaktuskatta> open a terminal then, and run systemsettings
<daskreech> Dekkzter: ok sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/boot
<Dekkzter> daskreech: done
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Lookit and see if that's the Linux partition
<Dekkzter> it wasnt
<kaktuskatta> WaltzingAlong: Thank's for your help, I'm off for now
<WaltzingAlong> kaktuskatta: tootles
<daskreech> sudo umount /dev/boot
<Dekkzter> mnt/boot?
<cuznt> could someone please tell me the terminal command to list everything on my pc?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Whoops yeah
<daskreech> cuznt: ls -R /
<Dekkzter> device is busy
<cuznt> ty
<daskreech> Dekkzter: did you cd to it?
<Dekkzter> yea.... sry.. unmounted
<Dekkzter> check all partitions?
<daskreech> aahm .sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<Dekkzter> sda and sdc is promise_fasttrack_raid_member
<Dekkzter> sda1 wasnt there sdb1 and sdd1 was
<Dekkzter> so sda and sdc is my raid then
<daskreech> hmm
<Dekkzter> i guess the raid disk is pdc_bbaecicbbf
<daskreech> based on?
<Dekkzter> what the installer says on the Serial ATA RAID Disk
<Dekkzter> pdc_bbaecicbbf is my swap
<Dekkzter> pdc_bbaecicbbf5 is my swap
<Dekkzter> and 6 is /ext3
<daskreech> do you have a /dev/pdc_bbaecicbbf6 ?
<Dekkzter>  /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaecicbbf6
<Dekkzter> yes
<daskreech> Ah ok
<daskreech> sudo mount that then
<Dekkzter> don
<Dekkzter> there my linux system was ^
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> does it have a /mnt/boot/boot ?
<Dekkzter> nope
<Dekkzter> nothing in /mnt
<daskreech> Where did you mount it ?
<daskreech>  /media?
<Dekkzter> or yea.... /mnt/boot/ on my live has a /boot
<daskreech> so its /mnt/boot/boot ?
<Dekkzter> yes :)
<daskreech> with things in there ?
<daskreech> ok
<Dekkzter> yes there are things
<daskreech> mnt/boot/dev ?
<Dekkzter> yes
<daskreech> With things in there ?
<Dekkzter> yes
<daskreech> hmm
<daskreech> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/boot/dev
<Dekkzter> done
<zoot365> I installed Gap, now I can't access my Gimp toolbox.  It looks like a wacom problem.
<daskreech> !wacom
<zoot365> Pen, tablet.
<daskreech> sudo chroot /mnt/boot
<Dekkzter> and done :)
<Dekkzter> damn i am thankful for this daskreech!
<daskreech> pastebin /etc/default/grub for the now chrooted system
<Dekkzter> there is no /etc/default/grub
<daskreech> try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dekkzter> the folder grub was there but not grub.cfg
<daskreech> wha'ts in there?
<Dekkzter> default, e2fs_stage_5, jfs_stage_5, menu.lst and some other fs_stage5
 * cuznt asked the question incorrectly. :0
<Dekkzter> and device.map
<cuznt> please what is the command to list all pc hardward
<cuznt> hardware
<maco> sudo lshw
<zoot365> do I need to install Linux Wacom Tablet Project?
<cuznt> tyvm
<hunt> Hi, I have the problem that I can not boot into KDE, I get the message that ksmserver couldnt load libqtwebkit.so.4 - no such file or directory.
<hunt> Help would be apreciated, how do I get libqtwebkit.so to my installation, having in mind that I can not boot into KDE and thus do not have an internet connection
<sheldon_> hi, on my karmic kcm-gtk / qtcurve doesn't work
<greyhat> Why doesnt /exec inxi work in Quassel ? i just get "Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path"
<tsimpson> hunt: try booting into a LiveCD, then mounting your root partition ("sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" for example"), then "chroot /mnt" and "apt-get install libqt4-webkit"
<maco> greyhat: maybe need to install gawk? ubuntu includes mawk not gawk by default
<tsimpson> hunt: or "apt-get --reinstall install libqt4-webkit" to make sure it's re-installed properly
<hunt> @tsimpson: I thought of that but I always have the problem, that when I chroot into a system I do not get the internet connection of the live-cd
<tsimpson> hunt: try coping /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/etc/resolv.conf before chroot'ing
<greyhat> maco: Thanks :/ :D
<greyhat> i tried it before but i tried # apt-get gawk , now i tried #apt-get install gawk and that worked =)
<greyhat> kinda new on linux
<hunt> @tsimpson: ok I am on ubuntu right now, so first thing I do is copying resolv.conf... done
<tsimpson> then chroot and test for internet connection
#kubuntu 2010-02-04
<BluesKaj> trying to totally purge pulseaudio and it's children. what command will help me find thrm ?
<crimsun> removing libpulse0 should suffice
<crimsun> it'll force deinstallation of everything else
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: "dpkg -l |grep pulse" should help
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll try that pa doesn't play nice with this laptop's intelhda card
<crimsun> tsimpson: that won't catch libasound2-plugins, unfortunately.
<tsimpson> crimsun: I don't know all the packages pulse uses, so that was just a guess
<hunt> @tsimpson: I do have an internet connection, great :)
<Mamarok> crimsun: removing libpulse0 will remove half of KDE
<Mamarok> you mean pluseaudio-* I guess
<Mamarok> Pulseaudio-* to be precise
<crimsun> Mamarok: not really. Leaving libpulse0 has some nasties that I'm trying to fix in Lucid.
<Mamarok> crimsun: well, it has too many dependencies, if you remove the .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE that should do the trick
<crimsun> it's quite nasty because just about everything builds with libpulse-dev as a build-dep
<Mamarok> crimsun: which is silly, why would this be needed in the first place
<BluesKaj> yeah I aborted the removal of libpulse0
<crimsun> Mamarok: because the backends use it, which means everything using them gets dragged in
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: try removing pulseaudio-*, then remove the phonondevicesrc should be enough in most cases
<crimsun> BluesKaj: if you just don't want to use PA, just purge pulseaudio.
<crimsun> if you want to scrub your system of pulseaudio entirely, you'll need to wait for my no-pulseaudio package in Lucid.
<Mamarok> crimsun: well, Phonon doesn't to start with, nor does KDE, so it should not even be in Kubuntu
<crimsun> Mamarok: it would need to be ripped out of xine. Have fun with that.
<Mamarok> crimsun: at least a fresh install of Karmic doesn't drag it in
<Mamarok> crimsun: I have the xine backend, no pluseaudio dependecy there, not in Karmic
<crimsun> Mamarok: yeah, I know all about that one. I'm the one who pinpointed it for the jaunty dist-upgrades.
<Mamarok> if there is one now for Lucid this is clearly wrong
<crimsun> Mamarok: there isn't.
<crimsun> this is precisely why I go to great lengths to try and make sure PA /doesn't/ land in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> crimsun: as I said, if one sticks to the Kubuntu packages trictly there should be no pulseaudio at all
<Mamarok> crimsun: this is already so in Karmic, why should it be different in Lucid?
<crimsun> Mamarok: we're talking past each other
<Mamarok> seems so :)
<crimsun> Mamarok: it's status quo in Lucid
<Mamarok> what is Satus Quo?
<Mamarok> Status*
<crimsun> Mamarok: here it means there's no difference to Karmic
<Mamarok> good, so no pulseaudio, so I don't see the problem?
<crimsun> Mamarok: the problem is that I'm trying to make sure that Kubuntu users have a good experience, which means no PA backend at all.
<crimsun> Mamarok: however, that [now reverted] change broke for users who clearly want to use PA with Kubuntu
<Mamarok> and what difference is there to Karmic now? Or are you just trying to keep Pulseaudio out and stand guard against it?
<crimsun> Mamarok: right now there is no difference to Karmic.
<Mamarok> crimsun: good, and people should really *not* use Pulaseaudio with KDE, unless it is packaged flawlessly, with a clear possibility to disable it without hogging the sound
<Mamarok> normally the changes pushed by coling to trunk should prevent the hogging, no?
<crimsun> Mamarok: I don't have enough (nor am I willing to devote another 10 hours per week) time to integrate them, but I'll gladly work with someone to get them in.
<Mamarok> but since the Pulseaudio packages of Ubuntu are a disaster even to Pulseaudio standards, I am pretty sure it will never work  correctly for the average user, the best is to avoid it
<crimsun> the entire sound stack is currently an unpaid fifty-hour work week for me on top of my day job
<Mamarok> and expect much more than 10 hours per week of work, the code is just....*shudder*
<crimsun> they have been pretty shoddy in the past
<crimsun> I wouldn't call them a disaster, however
<Mamarok> crimsun: shoddy is an euphemism IMHO
<crimsun> Mamarok: whatever you wish to call it.
<crimsun> if someone wants them to be better, s/he should strongly consider stepping up to help.
<Mamarok> I don't know how far one can trust Lübbking, but he was very unhappy with the Ubuntu implementation, but then his code is horrible, no wonder
<Mamarok> crimsun: I wouldn't touch Pulseaudio, not even if forced to
<crimsun> that's fine, just so you understand that whinging about them doesn't make them better.
<Mamarok> I just wish a Kubuntu experience without hours and hours of spending debugging Pulseaudio dramas in support, I am really weary of it
<crimsun> for every hour you spend on it, I spend an order of magnitude more.
<Mamarok> crimsun: I know
<Mamarok> but you only see the tip of the iceberg of my support in this channel, you don't see the one I do in amarok, in 4 languages + the forum, so I am really fed up with pulse
<SPhcT> i want now more about prepering partitions for my pc and seperete for system and home folder..?
<Mamarok> and KDE in general
<Mamarok> SPhcT: sorry, I don't understand, could you reformulate your question?
<crimsun> Mamarok: I'm really uninterested in discussing who spends more time doing support. I'm sure we both have our headaches. Just be aware that I do this for ALL distros from the hardware up through Amarok.
<SPhcT> Mamarok: so i have 320gb HD and is it good idea to make seperate partition for linux and seperate for /home folder?
<Mamarok> SPhcT: yes, the advantage is that one can easily do clean installs after it with Debian/Ubuntu based distros
<Mamarok> SPhcT: usually 30 Gb is more than enough for the / partition, so you can use the rest for the home partition
<SPhcT> and also i have 2gb ram do i need swap more than 2gb?
<crimsun> if you plan to suspend-to-disk, yes.
<Mamarok> SPhcT: with 2Gb of RAM you would need 4 GB for swap space
<Mamarok> on average
<SPhcT> now i have 15gb Primary Beginning ext4 /
<SPhcT> 282gb logical beginning ext4 /home
<SPhcT> and 2gb logical end swap area
<Mamarok> SPhcT: will you only install KDE? then 15 Gb is be enough
<Mamarok> -be
<Mamarok> SPhcT: you should have the double of your RAM for swap, else suspend to disk will not work well
<maco> even 10 would be enough even with both gnome and kde if you're not installing lots of development libraries
<SPhcT> how much takes system with lot applications? is applications big for ubuntu?
<maco> was -doc, -dev, and -dbg that set me over 10
<Mamarok> the advantage is to have some spare room for /opt with that
<Mamarok> like for Neon
<maco> SPhcT: since they often share libraries, they tend to take up less space than windows programs
<maco> SPhcT: in windows, if two programs (say, skype and something else) use qt, they each install a copy of qt. in linux, you get qt with the first one (well in this case with kde) then when you install skype it just installs whats remaining to be added, not a whole nother copy of qt as wel
<crimsun> that isn't strictly correct
<crimsun> Windows has dlls just as others have sos
<maco> crimsun: but statically linked binaries are pretty common in windows
<maco> is why they dont usually have dependencies
<maco> osx moreso...
<maco> (though gimp on windows does just plain say go install gtk+ first)
<Kage> this is sad: http://www.gerv.net/hacking/pay-download-tour/
<crimsun> SPhcT: as a datum point, I have lots of GNOME and KDE dev bits installed, and /usr is just a shade over 4.5 GB
<SPhcT> so 30gb for ubuntu will be very good?
<crimsun> SPhcT: for /, sure
<crimsun> SPhcT: you probably want to allocate more for /home if you want to store audio/video media in it
<SPhcT> crimsun: do i need make partitions for  /var /tmp?
<crimsun> SPhcT: generally, if you're uncomfortable doing so (or unfamiliar with doing so), just use /
<BluesKaj> supposedly pulseaudio is purged, but why is it still listed in sys settings/multimedia?
<maco> having a separate /home isnt really necessary eitehr
<SPhcT> i will tell what i make you tell is it right
<crimsun> BluesKaj: because it was compiled with libpulse-dev
<SPhcT> maco seperete home to fast reinstall system..
<maco> SPhcT: doesnt matter
<crimsun> BluesKaj: don't worry, just make sure it's at the bottom of the priority list
<SPhcT> without saving files on other hd
<maco> SPhcT: the installer, for over 2 years, has been able to keep the contents of the /home directory without it being on a separate partition
<SPhcT> uh realy?
<maco> yes
<maco> you choose the manual partition option, tell it to reuse the same partition, and tell it not to format that partition
<crimsun> which is both a blessing and a curse, as maco can attest
<maco> crimsun: what curse?
<maco> crimsun: ive never had a problem with it at installfests...
<crimsun> maco: except for ~/. and /etc/ cruft.
<maco> crimsun: /etc/ gets overwritten
<maco> crimsun: *my* /etc/ cruft is because i specifically backup /etc and *replace* the installed one
<crimsun> maco: which didn't do too well for you
<crimsun> maco: your specific ~/.pulse configuration is just one example
<maco> crimsun: i explicitly overwrote the installed /etc with a backed up old version
<crimsun> SPhcT: the short is that you can keep /home
<maco> crimsun: ~/.pulse would be kept if /home was on a separate partition too, so how is what you're saying specific to "don't format" v. "use separate /home" ?? its not!
<BluesKaj> crimsun, i'm not worried , but I sooner not have remnants hanging around for no reason
<crimsun> maco: what?
<SPhcT> if i need acces files from windows do i need use ntfs for /home?
<crimsun> maco: nowhere did I imply format vs. don't format
<maco> crimsun: SPhcT was already planning to keep /home and dotfiles
<maco> crimsun: so what you're saying about my ~/.pulse is nothing to do with making "dont format" any worse
<crimsun> SPhcT: not necessarily
 * Mamarok is off to bed, hf
<crimsun> maco: I didn't imply it was any worse. Stop reaching.
<maco> crimsun: and what you said about "dont format" resulting in a broken /etc was just plain wrong, since "dont format" STILL writes a clean /etc and its just that *i* overwrite the clean one wtih my backed up one
<crimsun> maco: no, I said that you can attest to /home and /etc cruft because of your experience, not that every upgrade choice will experience it.
<maco> (also ive never used "dont format" on my own system as i do have a separate /home ... ive just used it at installfests on other people's systems)
<BluesKaj> sleep well Mamarok:)\
<crimsun> maco: seriously, stop reaching
<maco> but /etc cruft doesnt happen with a normal reinstall
<crimsun> SPhcT: what fs type is your /home currently/
<harjot__> is there a ubuntu 8.04 skype version for download anywhere?
<SPhcT> so explain me diference if i have home folder on partition or together with system...
<daskreech> marcy: Hello
<daskreech> harjot__: Did you look at Skype's website?
<maco> SPhcT: either way you have to use the manual partitioner to say which is /  ... in one case you also specify /home and in the other you say "dont format". thats about it
<harjot__> daskreech: yes
<harjot__> daskreech: not there
<harjot__> for 8.04
<harjot__> only for interpid
<daskreech> It was last week
<harjot__> can i have a link? cause under downloads  no hardy
<SPhcT> crimsun
<SPhcT> maco so it will take memory how much it needs for both sides?
<maco> SPhcT: what do you mean?
<maco> SPhcT: if you put everything on one partition, folders will grow as they need and you shouldnt need to repartition. if you separate / and /home, you may need to repartition if your usecase changes such that your / partition is too small
<crimsun> generally, if you are unsure from the onset, just use one large /
<SPhcT> and how about acess home folder from windows do i need put it on ntfs?
<crimsun> how do you plan to install Windows?
<maco> SPhcT: which version of windows?
<daskreech> I wonder if there is ext4 support for windows yet
<maco> SPhcT: and which filesystem do you want to use for linux?
<SPhcT> if i put in other pc
<SPhcT> linux ext4
<maco> if you use ext3 and it's windows xp, there's a driver for windows to let it do that
<maco> well ext2 or ext3...
<maco> daskreech: not that i'm aware
<crimsun> (there are multiple drivers, but none of them play well with ext4)
<maco> and no ext* support for vista or 7 at all
<maco> crimsun: hmm? i only knew of one that was "ext2, but can handle ext3 by ignoring journalling since on-disk format is the same"
<crimsun> SPhcT: is "other pc" a completely separate machine, e.g., connected via LAN?
<crimsun> maco: yes, there are multiple.
<SPhcT> maybe i will need to put hard drive in other machine if something goes wrong
<maco> fs-driver.org is the one i remember
<maco> SPhcT: you can always boot from an ubuntu livecd if you need to fix something that went wrong
<crimsun> SPhcT: you'll want to use ext3 if that is the case.
<SPhcT> crimsun and what + i have if i use seperete /home
<crimsun> SPhcT: if you have any intent to access your Linux partition(s) from Windows in the same machine, use ext3
<SPhcT> crimsun but still i can boot live cd and copy all files to hard drive?
<crimsun> SPhcT: yes
<SPhcT> if ext4 is better?
<crimsun> well, unless you do full disk encryption (FDE) on Windows
<SPhcT> is it?
<crimsun> SPhcT: for many workloads, it's "better"
<SPhcT> ok so i will use ext4 because i have external hdd 1tb
<harjot__> is there a ubuntu 8.04 skype version for download anywhere?
<SPhcT> crimsun and what + i have if i use seperete /home
<crimsun> SPhcT: that's entirely up to you
<SPhcT> what u sugest?
<SPhcT> use one partition / and /home?
<SPhcT> maco: what u sugest?
<maco> yeah one partition is simplest
<SPhcT> but is it safe?
<crimsun> it's quite safe
<SPhcT> ok so now i need just do it
<SPhcT> do i still need set space for home or root?
<SPhcT> or i need set space only for / ?
<maco> just for /
<maco> however much you want the total space used to be
<SPhcT> i have 320070mb HDD i have 2GB RAM so 4GB goes to swap area and rest for HDD is that good?
<crimsun> SPhcT: sounds ok
<SPhcT> crimsun: and wat i shold chose for / primary or logical?
<SPhcT> begining or end?
<crimsun> primary/beginning
<SPhcT> crimsun wierd i did some math and in size it shows 4096mb left free but in GB is shows only 3.8gb is it ok?
<maco> i think its showing GiB not GB
<maco> GiB are based on 1024 GiB where 1GiB = 1024 MiB  and 1 MiB = 1024 KiB and 1 KiB = 1024 B
<maco> while GB are based on 1GB = 1000 MB and 1MB = 1000 KB and 1KB = 1000B
<maco> hard drives are commonly measured in GB so they get bigger numbers
<SPhcT> ok how i can get 4GB in swap?
<maco> 4096 MiB \= 4GiB
<SPhcT> i thought it is 4096MB
<maco> er get rid of that \
<maco> nah 4GB = 4000 MB
<SPhcT> is show me in MB and GB
<SPhcT> than why it dont work?
<maco> is it saying it doesnt work? i'm getting confused now
<maco> oh ok right
<maco> hrm its probably labeling wrong
<SPhcT> in table free space 4096MB but up near line where i see how i change partition is writen 3.8GB
<maco> im guessing inconsistent labeling. if you put 4096 it should do it right though
<maco> i'd file a bug about that if i were you
<maco> anyway ive been meaning to go get food the last 20 minutse
<SPhcT> sory
<SPhcT> will that 4096MB will be enaught for swap?
<crimsun> SPhcT: generally, yes.
<crimsun> I have rather stringent requirements, so I tend to use 3x physical RAM
<SPhcT> crimsun have u experienced that bug?
<crimsun> SPhcT: no
<SPhcT> maybe it shows me alredy formated space?
<maco> id not be surprised if it was measuring in GiB and displaying with GB or reverse
<crimsun> you should be able to use units, e.g., 4.0 GB
<crimsun> or 4.0 G
<crimsun> remember there's block size overhead, too
<SPhcT> swap is logical end or primary end?
<crimsun> whichever you wish
<crimsun> it doesn't make any difference
<SPhcT> but has to be end?
<SPhcT> and better if it is 6GB on 2GB ram?
<sheldon_> is virtuoso available on karmic?
<sheldon_> yep found it
<SPhcT> omg 6481MB is 6.0 GB
<Lostzebraa> people
<chisel_> how do i uninstall wine and all the apps in it? i just used apt-get remove wine then re-installed it, and all the apps are still there.
<chisel_> aww c'mon...purdy please?
<angel> hola
<kaddi> hola :)
<angel> que tal ?
<kaddi> bien :)
<kaddi> pero:
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<angel> thak
<Kage> night!
<Kubuntu8-5> Hi everyone I wanted to know if anyone has any problems with Kubuntu 8.05?
<Kubuntu8-5> HELLO
<Kubuntu8-5> anyone home
<Kubuntu8-5> Hi divan
<Kubuntu8-5> Hi underdog
<Kubuntu8-5> hi tony
<Kubuntu8-5> anyone here big fan of NetZero I know I am
<Kubuntu8-5> unplug
<Kubuntu8-5> How come no one wants to talk
<Kubuntu8-5> someone called me a theiving Niggar yesterday :(
<Kubuntu8-5> Hello?
<Kubuntu8-5> Hi ugh!
<Kubuntu8-5> wow allot of services running on 82.16.180.18 amazing!
<Kubuntu8-5> Is that you collin?
<Kubuntu8-5> Man he was the coolest google engineer of the bunch
<Kubuntu8-5> he changes the search rankings all the time when they dance
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> sometimes my sound stops working. but the microphone is still working. is there a way to restart it?
<wizkoder> I guess its an application like skype that inits its sound devices and kills my other devices. Is that possible?
<angel> como instalo plugin java en mi navegador ?
<Kubuntu8-5> Oh skype you recomend it?
<Kubuntu8-5> Works great on Windows Vista 7!
<Kubuntu8-5> in 32 bit mode
<Kubuntu8-5> I am waiting for android Nexus one to be available in canada
<Kubuntu8-5> can't wait
<Kubuntu8-5> I met one of the Reps from NewYork the other day! She says she spent over 6000 dollars promoting it with Kanoodle too bad about the falsified documents she created from the court house oh well I love this industry!
<kaddi_> angel: hace "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" en su terminal
<Kubuntu8-5> Oh its konsole
<Kubuntu8-5> not terminal
<angel> gracias o thank you xD
<Kubuntu8-5> xterm is available still
<kaddi_> angel: si quieres mas ayuda debes preguntar in ingles ;)
<Kubuntu8-5> however super console is not functioning anymore
<angel> ok
<albertolempira> hey guys i got a question, when i download a plasma theme directly from the Desktop settings window it won't show in the themes selection menu, i only got Air and Oxygen... how do i get them to show in that menu? Thanks in advance
<Kubuntu8-5> if you download gnome with synaptic it will work fine however
<angel> esque el de español esta fuera de servicio parece ser no conecta...
<Kubuntu8-5> the nvidia login with yast is available still in 8.05 build
<Kubuntu8-5> yast will never die
<Kubuntu8-5> my girlfriend had a yast infection with kubuntu once
<kaddi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kubuntu8-5> now everybody has it
<Kubuntu8-5> The restricted version modulates with Nvidia was fastest in 8.04
<Kubuntu8-5> however the kde4-bin jockey seems to still want access to the amd processor areas of your mainboard in 8.05
<Kubuntu8-5> where you all from?
<Kubuntu8-5> I want 1 million
<kaddi_> angel: so no hay nadie en kubuntu-es, prueba #ubuntu-es en su lugar. Normalmente hay mas gente in el canal de ubuntu que hay en el canale de kubuntu
<kaddi_> angel estas desconectado cuando pruebas entrar en el canal?
<Kubuntu8-5> hsd1 in miami how many federal court cases you looking for?
<Kubuntu8-5> Looks like your the biggest abuser I seen in some time
<albertolempira> hey guys i got a question, when i download a plasma theme directly from the Desktop settings window it won't show in the themes selection menu, i only got Air and Oxygen... how do i get them to show in that menu? Thanks in advance
<Kubuntu8-5> Easy theirs processors in the LCD
<Kubuntu8-5> no problem
<Kubuntu8-5> any other questions?
<Kubuntu8-5> Oh you mean how to get ride of the flickr?
<Kubuntu8-5> impossible half the time you log into a terminal console when your isp switches you to a 100mb/s lan and throttles your local bind then fakes the login half the time
<Kubuntu8-5> most likely a office at the cia
<Kubuntu8-5> any other questions?
<Kubuntu8-5> Exciting.....
<Kubuntu8-5> Hey sergi when I promoted my adsense website with adwords and spent over 7300 dollars with adwords and you cancled my check for 1200 with adsense is their any way I could get that back buddy?
<Kubuntu8-5> Your all such honerable people
<Kubuntu8-5> I love dealing with you
<Kubuntu8-5> Can anyone suggest a good 3rd party website for pay per click!
<Kubuntu8-5> I think its a awesome idea
<Kubuntu8-5> Display Advertising is where its at buddy
<Kubuntu8-5> Its where all the actions are
<Kubuntu8-5> what class actions are your ips HSD1 ?
<Kubuntu8-5> Geee I love comcast
<Kubuntu8-5> their great
<Kubuntu8-5> all so intelligent over their just like shaw cable
<Kubuntu8-5> in fact their almost interchangable
<Kubuntu8-5> I haven't seen a more intelligent group of people just ask them where their email server is located
<Kubuntu8-5> I have so many questions!
<Kubuntu8-5> Is anyone Familar with the 8.05 Launch?
<Kubuntu8-5> http://pearlcompany.ca
<Kubuntu8-5> Oh heres a intelligent gent
<Kubuntu8-5> hows it going is that you wiley?
<Kubuntu8-5> I am waiting for my answer on the home stove
<Kubuntu8-5> Thanks for keeping my adsense account live again guys way to share the love what to share the love
<Kubuntu8-5> I bet you all feel so wonderful when you cancle someone so intelligent and worthy and deserving eh
<Kubuntu8-5> Thanks!
<Kubuntu8-5> Whats the intelligence their at the googleplex is it over about 70 now or was their a hiring freeze
<Kubuntu8-5> HEY another hsd1 USER!
<Kubuntu8-5> hey buddy hows it going
<jc0694> anybody have a problem getting kubuntu to see flash drive if you leave the flash drive in during bootup.  It only appears to see the flash drive if I put the drive in after the OS loads.
<Kubuntu8-5> This question is in regarding the next generation of computing however it seems difficult to get some ignorant backwater developers to support simple alternate Boot sequences in start up a Western Digital Windows Xp installation comes to mine and NTLDR
<Kubuntu8-5> Obviously the advantages of a flash memory system is obvious
<Kubuntu8-5> the only bottleneck would be storage
<Kubuntu8-5> and everyone wants to slow the process because well manufacturers want to sell obsolete technologies as long as possible
<Kubuntu8-5> who really needs a faster system anyway
<Kubuntu8-5> Who you trying to impress
<Kubuntu8-5> Why would you give a shit if my system would by 100x faster than yours if it can only do the same things anyway be useless and make no money
<Kubuntu8-5> so its all pointless
<Kubuntu8-5> speaking of pointless Try Kubuntu 8.05!
<Kubuntu8-5> Why don't you spend your entire careers building something for me since you absolutely despise me but it appears I am the only one in canada using this shit
<jc0694> do i need to restart my pc after installing medibuntu in order to use amarok to play mp3s?
<Kubuntu8-5> Good question, I would ask DSLREPORTS
<kaddi_> jc0694: no
<Kubuntu8-5> Make that guy look at that picture and listen to the recording another year thats all I have to say
<Kubuntu8-5> Cuz anyone in the ISP industry seems to be wasting their time nowadays
<jc0694> hmmm... it amarok still won't play music... i did the first 2 commands from here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu).  i don't think i need to do anything else, but still no music
<Kubuntu8-5> Sometimes i seem to have a weird effect on people the harder they hide the more I LIKE EM!
<kaddi_> jc0694: have you installed the codecs
<kaddi_> ?
<Kubuntu8-5> No but thats a cool forum too
<Kubuntu8-5> your starting to see why I am so dangerous now
<jc0694> kaddi_: i thought that the first 2 commands from the tutorial installed the codecs.  no?
<Kubuntu8-5> I suggest putting your shoes back on the stink is something aweful
<kaddi_> jc0694: as far as I understand the firs two commands will only setup your system to allow programs from medibuntu to be installed, it doesn't actually install the programs
<Kubuntu8-5> Yeah wrong linda but shes better looking than the last one I talked to
<kaddi_> Kubuntu8-5: please stop it, at least as long as someone is asking for help
<jc0694> kaddi_: i just want to use amarok which is already installed... i still need the codecs to be downloaded i guess huh?
<kaddi_> jc0694: what are you trying to play mp3, wma files?
<jc0694> just mp3 files
<Kubuntu8-5> just go to adept and download synaptic and use that as your package installer kpackage and adebt are a bit useless try gnome with the gdm interface its much faster
<Kubuntu8-5> apt -get gdm works as well from konsole
<Kubuntu8-5> if you build it they will come
<kaddi_> jc0694: scroll down to the "playing non-native media formats" and isntall the codecs mentioned there, that should install the codecs you need
<kaddi_> Kubuntu8-5: and installing gnome will solve a codec problem, how?
<jc0694> i think this is the command i need (i have amd64)...
<Kubuntu8-5> Good question! NHL.COM was caged last night to one ip with good reason
<jc0694> wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20071007-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<jc0694> sudo dpkg -i w64codecs_20071007-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<jc0694> copy that into console right?
<kaddi_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Kubuntu8-5> the dpkg installer is useful in aquireing the latest flash plugins
<Kubuntu8-5> or why don't you just ask me
<kaddi_> jc0694: what kind of system do you have, 64bit?
<jc0694> yes
<Kubuntu8-5> sorry I deserve the job more any anyone in this room
<Kubuntu8-5> I just am plain smarter
<Kubuntu8-5> about anything you have done
<Kubuntu8-5> its just that way my friend
<Kubuntu8-5> its just that way
<kaddi_> jc0694: you added the medibuntu repository if you followed the first two commands from the guide. So you can simply do !sudo apt-get install w64codecs"
<Kubuntu8-5> I suggest that india rebuild the shrine in my honour however its wrong to worship false gods
<Kubuntu8-5> but isn't that the foundation of google
<Kubuntu8-5> I need to be apreciated more
<Kubuntu8-5> I don't think anyone deserves to work their honestly
<bazhang> Kubuntu8-5, please take random chat elsewhere
<jc0694> i already ran the last command (amarok still doesn't work)... should i undo that command or just run the new command u said?
<Kubuntu8-5> Do you want to live your life bankrupt too bazhang?
<Kubuntu8-5> I suggest catching the next payment I made its a good wage for someone outside Canada or USA
<Kubuntu8-5> but here it wont buy much
<bazhang> Kubuntu8-5, this is Kubuntu support only
<bazhang> Kubuntu8-5, offtopic chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<kaddi_> thx
<jc0694> what undoes an aptget command?
<bazhang> jc0694, which command
<Kubuntu8-5> http://noizeystatic.blogspot.com/
<Kubuntu8-5> how is that off topic
<Kubuntu8-5> I bet most of you don't even know the cache size on a intel from 1970 around here
<jc0694> i messed up and accidentally ran the command for installing an individual package.  how do i undo this command:  wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20071007-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<jc0694> sudo dpkg -i w64codecs_20071007-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<Kubuntu8-5> If your not more intelligent than me how can you expect to even pretend to be working on something I know more about?
<Kubuntu8-5> I really wish my knowledge was power
<Kubuntu8-5> Unfortunately it isn't
<kaddi_> jc0694:  it should not be a problem
<jc0694> should i just go ahead and run the new command u saidd? (sudo apt-get install w64codecs)
<Kubuntu8-5> really wow I thought I was the only one that would do that for money
<kaddi_> jc0694: can you try if you can play your mp3 now, you need to restart amarok for it to work
<Kubuntu8-5> Why don't you use kaffeine its much faster
<Kubuntu8-5> amaroke will comprimise your integrety
<Kubuntu8-5> I know this
<Kubuntu8-5> any codec will
<kaddi_> bazhang: you have an idea how to get a hold of an op if noone reacts to the !ops command?
<Kubuntu8-5> almost
<bazhang> kaddi_, no one around right now apparently
<Kubuntu8-5> I think remote desktops should never have been invented
<kaddi_> no, not for the last hour...
<Kubuntu8-5> 2
<Kubuntu8-5> any suggestions at a career for me?
<bazhang> Kubuntu8-5, please take chat elsewhere
<Kubuntu8-5> I am quite intelligent however rude
<Kubuntu8-5> maybe teaching is my calling
<Kubuntu8-5> why arn't you learning valuable information?
<Kubuntu8-5> isn't that was this game is all about buddy
<Kubuntu8-5> Reading peoples shit all day with no respect to their privacy
<jc0694> kaddi_: no it still doesn't work... is there a way to test to see if i have actually installed the mp3 codec?
<mneptok> !language | Kubuntu8-5
<ubottu> Kubuntu8-5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Kubuntu8-5, you have been asked numerous times to remain on topic
<Kubuntu8-5> hiding behind technology wasting your life rotting away behind a screen living a life with low moral standers spying on people all day long
<kaddi_> what does "apt-cache policy w64codecs" in konsole say?
<Kubuntu8-5> I thought that is the foundation of linux
<Kubuntu8-5> transparency
<Kubuntu8-5> wanting to share
<Kubuntu8-5> however is seems no one here wants to share
<Kubuntu8-5> just help themselfs
<kaddi_> thx
<jc0694> kaddi_: saays installed:  (none)
<jc0694> ... on the first line
<jc0694> Installed: (none)
<jc0694>   Candidate: 20071007-0medibuntu2
<jc0694>   Version table:
<jc0694>      20071007-0medibuntu2 0
<jc0694>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages
<FloodBotK2> jc0694: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi_> jc0694: are you using jaunty?
<bazhang> jc0694, you have the repo installed? did you sudo apt-get update after that?
<jc0694> no... i'm on 9.04
<bazhang> jc0694, that is jaunty
<jc0694> ok
<kaddi_> jc0694: try running "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get install w64codecs" then
<jc0694> what does sudo apt-get update do?  i want my version to stay at 9.04 if possible
<bazhang> jc0694, simply updates your sources.list
<kaddi_> jc0694: dont worry we wouldn't ask you to do such major changes without letting you know first. ;)
<jc0694> its showing as installed now...
<kaddi_> it will update the list of packages available and thereby add the packages from medibuntu to that list
<kaddi_> k, restart amarok, is it working now?
<jc0694> kaddi_: no, still won't play mp3.  i'm not familiar with amarok though.  i just clicked on mp3 file in amarok window and nothing.  i know sound is working in general because i hear tune on OS startup
<bazhang> jc0694, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jc0694> bazhang: i don't think so
<bazhang> jc0694, good idea to install that package
<jc0694> bazhang: u think that will fix the problem?
<bazhang> jc0694, of not being able to play mp3? most certainly, unless it is only a single mp3 that is giving you trouble (corrupted)
<jc0694> can u give me command to install the package please?
<bazhang> jc0694, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Banned> funny they keep telling me people get killed for doing this
<Banned> I spend most my day watching muchmusic
<Banned> don't you trust me?
<bazhang> !ot | Banned
<ubottu> Banned: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jc0694> never seen a screen like that... it popped a new console screen up titled "configuring sun-java6-jre"... not sure what to do here... there's an "ok" at the bottom.  is this some type of licensing agreement?
<bazhang> jc0694, tab to ok and hit enter
<jc0694> ok... ya
<jc0694> this may do it... it's a pretty hefty file.  keep fingers crossed
<bazhang> jc0694, it is a very large download
<jc0694> it's amazing that computers and software even work... i have no idea what this is doing or how it really even works...
<jc0694> it's done... should i restart my computer?
<bazhang> jc0694, did you it prompt you to do so?
<bazhang> err -you
<jc0694> no
<bazhang> then no
<jc0694> i've been using windows too long i guess
<jc0694> try amarok again?
<bazhang> normally only kernel upgrades and certain security fixes require restarts
<bazhang> yep
<jc0694> well i'm getting sound now but no music... when i play a file i hear a crackling sound
<bazhang> jc0694, try lowering the sound a tad
<jc0694> bazhang: the crackling has a lower volume...
<Planetary> my off board sound card is only playing system sounds. i Have it as prefered in the media settings. Im looking on how to make it default for my programs
<jc0694> it's an improvement over nothing before...
<Planetary> asoundconfig doesnt work
<Planetary> sudo asoundconfig list  says command not found
<jc0694> are there any conflicts with the packages we just installed and xmms2?
<bazhang> jc0694, shouldn't be, though not sure why you would want xmms2 as opposed to audacious, the replacement for xmms
<jc0694> it works now... the restart did it!!!!
<Planetary> oh yay it works
<bazhang> jc0694, good to hear
<jc0694> is audacious a standalone app or is it a client/server thing like xmms2?
<bazhang> standalone
<bazhang> jc0694, you want a streaming server type app?
<jc0694> i really want something as close to winamp as possible.  any ideas?
<bazhang> that would be audacious
<jc0694> i need to remove xmms2 from synaptic... there's should be any type of conflict when uninstalling with the codecs we installed right?
<bazhang> jc0694, nope
<jc0694> bazhang: what's the difference from "remove" and "completely remove" when uninstalling using syanptic?
<bazhang> jc0694, the configs as well
<jc0694> should i just do a remove or a completely remove of xmms2?
<jc0694> just figured it out... disregard
<jc0694> bazhang: it's just the package called "audacious" in synaptic right?  it's gonna download a bunch of other packages to install.  that sounds right?
<bazhang> jc0694, yep
<titan_ark> power management issues :(
<titan_ark> anyone with ideas to solve the bug?
<jc0694> are there any known conflict problems between audacious and amarok.  i can play music in amarok but can't play music in audacious
<Yamiko> Hey, little bit of an emergency here. My computer stopped booting up properly; startx was saying no screens found. I renamed my xorg.conf and got it to load kde but now I get "kwin has become unstable" and, well, with kwin constantly crashing I can't do much of anything. Help?
<titan_ark> no one seems to be active
<Yamiko> Not at all, with 240 users? U__U I need this comp running in 10 hours, and shy of reinstalling kubuntu I seem to be out of options.
<Yamiko> The weirdest bit is I havn't changed anything. It was low on battery and went into suspend, so it probably died mid-suspend, but when I booted it up again, "No screens found". The only way I managed to get it to start (as opposed to changing to "No devices found" or "No drivers found") was to remove xorg.conf (via rename) and let it use the defaults (not even "ati" or "radeon" drivers worked). <c>
<Yamiko> When that happens, kwin flips out and crashes repeatedly.
<ubuntu> 1
<ogr3> Hi! I'm installing kubuntu 9.10 on a desktop with rt2800usb wireless driver on 2wire with standard wep passkey. I have "wep"selected in the box the key entered correctly, wep index 1, authentication = shared key. no luck getting a connection. any ideas?
<Duskao> hey guys, which firewall/if any do you use on Kubuntu?
<kaddi_> i don't use one
<kaddi_> but i believe you can set up iptables as a firewall
<kaddi_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Duskao> Yeah, I know they all use iptables, but I was just hoping for an easy user interface.
<jussi01> Duskao: guarddog is supposed to be pretty good, but thats hearsay only.
<Duskao> I just downloaded this kmyfirewall out of the repos, checking it out.
<Duskao> well, they are all the same, but the gui would be different. Plus I don't want to spend lots of time with it, nor am I a power user when it comes to firewalls so....
<erinaceus_> Morning, anyone alive?
<erinaceus_> Guess not :D
<erinaceus_> Lass ma zum beamer gehen, mehr platz
<jussi01> erinaceus_: just ask you question. :)
<erinaceus_> I'm trying to create a javascript plasmoid and i get the following error "Could not open the js package required for Hello ... Widget"
<erinaceus_> But i dont know which package is meant
<titan_ark> power management trouble :(
<titan_ark> and no one seems to have the solution here
<jussi01> erinaceus_: maybe better to ask that one in #kde or #kubuntu-devel
<jussi01> erinaceus_: Im sorry we cant help you further
<jussi01> titan_ark: tell the issue and lets see?
<titan_ark> jussi01: thx :)
<titan_ark> jussi01: well everytime my notebbok recovers from sleep mode power management says there is no battery
<titan_ark> but once i reboot its perfectly fine
<jussi01> ahh, yes. sleep/hibernate can be an issue.
<jussi01> titan_ark: please report a bug about it and hopefully then it will get fixed
<jussi01> !bug | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<titan_ark> jussi01: thx
<titan_ark> jussi01: what is the package name for the powermanagement?
<jussi01> titan_ark: mrgh, Im not actually sure.
<titan_ark> :) oki
<titan_ark> i am quite  a noob :P
<jussi01> titan_ark: dont stress, Ive been around a good while and I actually dont know.
<titan_ark> lol
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> :)
<pulaski> Hi, I run kubuntu 9.10 and just grabbed firefox v 3.6.2pre from mozilla.org. It seems to run fine but no java or flash. I used apt-get to install the sun-java6-plugin and dpkg to install install_flash_player_10_linux.deb. I'm still unable to watch video clips. Will I have to wait for firefox 3.6 package to appear in the repositiories? Any other suggetions?
<titan_ark> pulaski: i just did a flash update in konqueror browser and it set it right in firefox too
<titan_ark> does flash work in konqueror for you?
<titan_ark> could someone help me add this patch to my kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<keux> alguém que fale português?
<Kolia> does someone here can run nepomuk with KDE4.4 rc2 ?
<DeeJay1> hello
<Mamarok> Kolia: it runs fine, you need to install the virtuoso server and client packages
<Mamarok> Kolia: have a look at this: http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/virtuoso-once-more-with-feeling/
<qamultow> what is the best wat to install kubuntu ti he hard drive with windows so the the 2 operate independently on one another with no conflicts?
<qamultow> when i run kubuntu live it changes the windows clock
<RiotingPacifist> Mamarok & Kolia: 4.4rc2 has virtuoso packaged and working no need for compiling your own
<RiotingPacifist> qamultow: install windows then kubuntu, grub *should* detect windows and let you boot to it, the clock problem is fixable
<qamultow> window came in it
<qamultow> will the 2 operate independently? riotingpacifist
<RiotingPacifist> qamultow: to fix the time problem sudo nano /etc/default/rcS, then Change "UTC=yes" to "UTC=no".
<RiotingPacifist> qamultow: apart from changing the bootloader to grub, windows will be unafected
<qamultow> so does that mean windows will now boot from grub?
<RiotingPacifist> yes, thats the only change windows will get, other than that windows will run normally it wont even know ubuntu is installed
<qamultow> hhmmmm....thanks riotingpacifist
<Kolia> Mamarok: it works fine here under 4.3.5
<Kolia> on my 4.4rc2 it doesn't work anymore
<Kolia> according to this : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2 i installed virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers
<Kolia> but strigi still fails to start
<tumaix> Kolia: I have 4.4rc2 from ppa
<tumaix> and it works
<Kolia> i wonder why strigi doesn't start :/
<Kolia> tumaix: any idea how i could troubleshoot it?
<tumaix> I just installed virtuoso server and drivers, and it worked
<Kolia> tumaix: i just installed too, but still the strigi error. I will check again tonight :/
<tumaix> Kolia: sorry I cant help any further =/
<paradoxuncreated> Enabling HPET in BIOS = recognized in linux?
<weiszd> ircnet
<badr> Hi
<badr> Hi every one
<ramanK> Hi there
<ramanK> I installed The Kubuntu 9.10 on a Thinkpad notebook
<ramanK> but when I turn on the notebook the battery monitor shows it's charging
<ramanK> and the performance profile selected
<ramanK> is selected*
<ramanK> how can I solve this problem?
<mark__> ramanK, consider trying Ubuntu 9.10 as a LiveCD.
<mark__> If the problem is the same then you can search more broadly for help.
<mark__> I can't offer any specific help on that.
<ramanK> The Ubuntu works correctly , but the problem only occures in kubuntu
<mark__> Interesting.
<mark__> Sorry, perhaps someone else can give better advice. :)
<ramanK> mark_ , thanks for attention :)
<mark__> no prob. )
<Kolia> ramanK: i don't understand your problem
<ramanK> The problem is battery monitor shows battery charging , alghough the AC adapter is not plug in!
<ramanK> although*
<Kolia> ramanK: have you updated recently?
<Kolia> or is it a fesh install?
<ramanK> fresh install
<Kolia> ramanK: what says:  kde4-config --version  in a console?
<ramanK> Qt: 4.5.2
<ramanK> KDE: 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<ramanK> kde4-config: 1.0
<FloodBotK3> ramanK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kolia> ramanK: i don't know if it's a bug in the battery applet, but if it is, you can try to update to a more recent KDE version
<Kolia> ramanK: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.3.5
<ramanK> Kolia: I'll do , but if it occers again after that , should I report a bug ? ( I mean , is it a bug?)
<Kolia> ramanK: it doesn't work as expected, so this is a bug
<ramanK> Kolia: thanks
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4rc2 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers |
<ramanK> another question , Is it effective to enable the laptop mode in kubuntu karmic?
<ramanK> the kubuntu dies half an hour before Window$ 7
<Kolia> ramanK: i don't know.. i also notice worse autonomy under Linux
<Kolia> not specific to kubuntu i think
<Kolia> jussio1: it's KDE 4.3.5 in backport no?
<terran4000> ramanK: sadly yeah, Linux in general has worse battery performance than proprietary OS's
<terran4000> (not by much though)
<howlymowly> hi guys.. short question:  i put the "swallower" applet in my gnome panel.. but I can not remove it anymore.. it keeps asking me for a window to swallow on every log in..  any idea how to remove that applet?  I am not able to click on it in the panel, since for some reason its invisible...
<howlymowly> oops .. sorry.. wanted to ask this ib #ubuntu...  nevermind :()
<hyq> I write a simple C program http://paste.ubuntu.com/368905/. it should print "BAA", but it prints "BAAA".could you help me?  email:hyqhyq_3@163.com
<vbgunz> my weather forecast settings widget in my lower taskbar no longer shows a pretty image of the weather. anyone know why?
<vbgunz> its now a white square with a black no smoking symobl
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I just upgraded to kde 4.4
<Wolfcastle> and it's not working...any idea how to downgrade to 4.3?
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<RiotingPacifist> Wolfcastle: try running "mv ~/.kde{,~}" settings don't seam to migrate well in kde
<RiotingPacifist> Wolfcastle: as for howto downgrade, you can either change apt's policy settings to make apt-get dist-update downgrade all the packages or use remove the ppa from your sources and then use a gui/tui tool (i know aptitude can) to downgrade a few select programs and the rest should follow.
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx RiotingPacifist
<yesitisjustme> i have a sprint wireless card and baud rate is 9600 is this to low or is it correct?
<genii> 9600 doesn't sound right at all for a wireless card.
<genii> (unless maybe for some kind of serial management interface on it)
<yesitisjustme> on terminal it said something like it was the maximum safe speed or something
<yesitisjustme> if i try a higher speed could i damage the wireless card
<genii> yesitisjustme: I know that if you use some command like "screeen" without sudo and specifying the speed, it will usually default to that setting (9600)
<yesitisjustme> oh
<ct529> what is the extension .flw?
<genii> ct529: Kivio flowchart file
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I've done some googling (okay, start-paging) for this problem, and I can
<ubuntu_giant> 't find a solution:
<ct529> genii: thanks
<ubuntu_giant> When I hibernate my computer in KDE, my screen doesn't lock.  I even have the settings set to lock on hibernate/suspend.  Is this a known bug?
<ubuntu_giant> Or is there something I might be doing wrong?
<ct529> genii: strange I cannot install kivio because I have koffice 2.0 installed .... and cannot open anymore the old flw files with koffice 2
<ubuntu_giant> Thanks.
<ct529> genii: what a mess
<gorgonizer> ct529: iirc, Kivio was part of Koffice, but dropped from koffice 2 due to the lack of a maintainer.  You would need to install koffice to be able to install kivio (I believe)
<ubuntu_giant> Anyone know why my screen isn't locking when I resume from suspend/hibernate?  I have it set to do that in the settings.
<ct529> gorgonizer: this is what I did: uninstalled koffice 210, reinstalled koffice 163, so that kivio may be installed ....
<ct529> gorgonizer: I frankly do not udnerstand removing it .... it was working, leave the old version
<gorgonizer> ct529: I agree, I really liked Kivio as a flowchart program.  According to the Kivio homepage, it is to come into Koffice2, but they are looking for volunteers to assist in getting it ready for release.
<ct529> gorgonizer: I like it very much .... umbrello and dia are good but not as good for flow charts for presentations ....
<gorgonizer> ct529: totally agree, glad to find out that a Koffice2 version will be released...
<elcuco> is it possible to install the webkit kpart in 9.10?
<ct529> gorgonizer: what is the difference between koffice 2 and koffice2
<lynx_r> hi all, i need to disable sata hdd at boot time to load directly from external usb hdd does it possible do?
<gorgonizer> ct529: nothing, as far as I am aware, I think Koffice2 refers to the new series of technology used, whereas Koffice 2.x would refer to the release..
<gorgonizer> ct529: it would be like the difference between KDE4 and KDE SC 4.x
<daskreech> wotan: Got your downgrade options?
<daskreech> vbgunz: You have no net?
<ct529> gorgonizer: thanks
<ct529> gorgonizer: I had koffice 2.1 installed .... had to remove it to reinstall kivio
<vbgunz> daskreech: sorry?
<gorgonizer> ct529: I would have to do the same to get kivio back, currently testing Koffice2 to see what improvements have been made..
<ct529> gorgonizer: how is it going?
<kaddi> anyone using kde 4.4 on karmic? How do you like it?
<chisel_> can someone take me by the hand and give me the terminal commands to install a tar.gz without analyzing my childhood?
<chisel_> all the google searches say is "type ./configure make sudo make install" and guess what? that dont work
<kaddi> chisel_: what is in the tar.gz?
<kaddi> can you unzip it=
<genii> chisel_: Much is dependant upon the contents of the file. Usually the reason we want to know "what it is" is because building an application from it's source code is far more problemmatic than installing the application from the built-in package manager and repositories.
<chisel_> it is a flight sim
<chisel_> ysflight
<genii> chisel_: OK, I just checked and it is not in standard repositories, so then a checklist: Do you have the package build-essential installed?
<chisel_> i appologize for sounding terse, but, so far, my experience with ubuntu is not going well.
<chisel_> yes i have build esential
<chisel_> perhaps there is an ubuntu flightsim?
<chisel_> *kubuntu even
<nerdy_kid> anyone know when the KDE 4.4RC3 packages are coming to kubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> don't know, hope it's not too soon
<Wolfcastle> so they have it as bug-free as possible
<gorgonizer> ct529: I am enjoying the experience so far, looks like it will be an impressive series of software, unfortunately, like KDE4 itself, early adapters may be disappointed, but I think Koffice2 will be a fruitful software series..
<ct529> gorgonizer: is kivio still there?
<Wolfcastle> anyone knows how to run aptitude without removing/adding dependencies?
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: I doubt KDE SC 4.4 RC3 will appear in Kubuntu... they were mainly created due to packaging problems in RC2, from what I understand..
<chisel_> genii i do have the build-essential. what's next?
<gorgonizer> ct529: not yet, kivio is the main thing I was looking for, it is being added to Koffice2, but at which version release I do not know :(  Hopefully soon though :)
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer that sucks
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer thanks for your help though :)
<chisel_> anyone else wanna take a stab at helping me learn how to install a tar.gz?
<nerdy_kid> chisel_ thats source code right?
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: there was little point to be honest, from what I can tell, the final release of KDE SC 4.4 is nearing release...
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer, yeah if it was comming the 9th it wouldnt be so bad (RC2 has some really bad quircks) but i hear they are behind schedual quite a few days.
<chisel_> nerdy-kid: i've no idea. i'm not that saavy. i just wanna flight sim. the tar.gz i'm insttalling is ysflight
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: I had not heard that it was delayed, I heard that KDE SC 4.4 final release tagging was completed according to the schedule, but as for the release packages themselves, I do not know..
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer thats wierd....i could be wrong, but i know for a fact that RC2 was behind schedual, and i read on the opensuse forums that they had gotten behind since the beta
<gorgonizer> chisel_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html   should help you
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: hmm, haven't kept my opensuse VM up to date, but from the Kubuntu side, although RC1 was behind schedule, KDE SC 4.4 RC2 was released according to the schedule.. in fact, my machine was running it from Beta PPA before RC 2 was announced on the KDE website :)
<chisel_> thanks bud, i'll have a look.
<gorgonizer> chisel_: np..
<chisel_> who'd got my forkin lighter?!
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer thats strange...i do download my updates from a MIT mirror instead of the main one, would that effect it at all? cause mine were days off.....
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: hmm, an MIT mirror of the Beta PPA?  If so, it could have been a delay in the packages passing to the other mirrors..
<chisel_> ok, so far, i've navi'd to the extracted file and done ./configure. the error reads no such file or directory. am i doing something wrong?
<chisel_> scott@scott-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<chisel_> scott@scott-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls
<chisel_> personal  Swiftfox.desktop  utorrent.exe  ysflight-ubuntu  ysflight-ubuntu.tar.gz
<chisel_> scott@scott-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd ysflight-ubuntu/
<chisel_> scott@scott-desktop:~/Desktop/ysflight-ubuntu$ ./configure
<FloodBotK3> chisel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chisel_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<gorgonizer> chisel_: when you extracted the tar.gz package a folder should have been created (with a very similar name to the acutal tar.gz file you downloaded), and you should run ./configure in that folder..
<gorgonizer> chisel_: I will download the file and see what happens here..
<chisel_> thanks buddy i really appreciate the assist
<nerdy_kid> gorgonizer hmm maybe im totatly messed up lol hey, thanks for your help man :)
<gorgonizer> nerdy_kid: always happy to help where I can..
<gorgonizer> chisel_: did you download the Ubuntu executable?
<chisel_> yes, the 9.04 link. but i'm running 9.10. will that be a problem?
<daskreech> vbgunz: you said your weather symbol changed to a no smoking sign. It does that when I have no net
<daskreech> kaddi: I like it a lot though there are quite a few Kubuntu Bugs and some Qt bugs that need sorting out
<gorgonizer> chisel_: if you did, it has already been compiled for Ubuntu, and you should just be able to run the ysflight executable that would have been created.. however, for me, it fails to run.. giving error Cannot read AIM-9 pattern
<chisel_> gorgonizer: i got the same message
<daskreech> chisel_: What's the name of the flight sim?
<gorgonizer> chisel_: you may need to get the Linux source and compile yourself, rather than use the precompiled version..
<chisel_> daskreech: ysflight
<chisel_> well phooey!!
<gorgonizer> chisel_: will try here, if you like... to see if it works :)
<chisel_> is there a kubuntu ver of a flight sim? i've tried flgiht gear but that one is faulty
<daskreech> chisel_: You prefer Flight gear?
<Wolfcastle> I'm trying to downgrade from kde 4.4 to 4.3 so i tried to downgrade kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Wolfcastle> but this makes synaptic delete a lot of other packages as dependencies
<Wolfcastle> any way to avoid this?
<chisel_> not really. any working flight sim will blow my dress up.
<daskreech> Wolfcastle: the fastest way is to mv ~/.kde to a backup, Jump to a terminal and remove kdelibs5
<daskreech> then remove the KDE 4.4 repos and install kubuntu-desktop from main
<daskreech> chisel_: Not if they have a prop plane
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx daskreech
<daskreech> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2992 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2992 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<chisel_> daskreech: i'll be happy with props. most include a number of planes
<daskreech> chisel_: I take it you installed that already ^^^
<Wolfcastle> daskreech: removing kdelibs5 removes what seems to be the same packages as in my downgrade
<chisel_> daskreech: yes i have. but i couldn't seem to program the keys or joystick. especially for rudder. i had to bounce off of the tower to achieve nose up attitude.
<vbgunz> daskreech: nah, I am connected right now to the net and still have a no smoking sign :/
<vbgunz> I've had the no smoking sign on for 2 days now :/
<daskreech> vbgunz: are you using the BBC provider?
<daskreech> Wolfcastle: it should remove all of KDE
<Wolfcastle> ok
<vbgunz> daskreech: one sec
<daskreech> chisel_: Is there a ysflight file in the directory that you made?
<vbgunz> NOAA
<chisel_> daskreech: i'm an ubuntu noob so i don't really understand your question.
<chisel_> daskreech: i extracted the tar.gz to desktop, and a similarly named folder was put there. if that answers your question
<daskreech> chisel_: You got a tarball and untarred it? It made a directory right ?
<vbgunz> daskreech: hmm, doing a search for providers is case sensitive. also, florida doesn't find fl and fl doesn't find florida. its a pretty much exact search kind of thing, anyhow using NOAA as it seems to be the only one that provides the closest weather data in my area
<Dekkzter> daskreech: u dissapeared last night... can u help me today? :)
<vbgunz> daskreech: it appears I have the weather if I hover over the icon but I just don't have the image at a glance anymore. I did enable the 4.3.5 backports so could that have messed someting up?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Sorry we had a city wide blackout
<daskreech> Dekkzter: I was looking for you after we got back power
<Dekkzter> daskreech: np.... just let me get back to where we were last night :)
<daskreech> ok
<Dekkzter> daskreech: had to go to bed... was getting up just a few hours later so
<vbgunz> daskreech: yeah, so I removed the weather applet completely and re-added it, configured it and still no image, just don't smoke :/
<daskreech> vbgunz: KDE 4.3 ?
<vbgunz> daskreech: 4.3.5
<daskreech> Dekkzter: sure get back to where we were and let me know where that is :)
<daskreech> vbgunz: Yeah that should be fixed in KDE 4.4
<vbgunz> theres 2 widgets too. one is lcd and the other just forecast. the lcd shows the weather at least
<daskreech> vbgunz: right :-)
<daskreech> hi jo123
<daskreech> hi jono
<jono> hey daskreech :)
<daskreech> how goes it?
<vbgunz> daskreech: ok, so this is a known bug and will most likely make a fix at 4.4, good to know, thank you very much
<chisel_> daskreech: did i answer your question sufficiently?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: ok.. done.... just sudo chroot /dev/mnt
<Dekkzter> daskreech: just did*
<Dekkzter> daskreech: and in /boot/grub is just lots of *fs_stage_5 and stage1 stage2 and menu.lst and device.map
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Great :)
<daskreech> chisel_: hello?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: but no grub.cfg
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Woah chroot /dev/mnt ?
<daskreech> what's ?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: you told me to do that yesterday
<Dekkzter> or nope
<Dekkzter> sry
<Dekkzter> wrote wrong
<Dekkzter>  /mnt/boot
<daskreech> you should bind /dev to /mnt/boot/dev ?
<Dekkzter> yes
<Dekkzter> and after that you told me to chroot /mnt/boot
<daskreech> right cool
<Dekkzter> :)
<Dekkzter> so.. whats next step?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: do you have a /etc/default/grub in the chroot?
<Dekkzter> daskreech nope
<kaddi> hi, i just upgraded to kde 4.4 and my old plasma-config crashes plasma-desktop on login. Is there a way to get my settings converted from kde 4.3 to kde 4.4 or should I redo all the settings by hand?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Hmm can you run sudo update-grub ?
<daskreech> kaddi: do you know which config is making it crash?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: yes... /boot/grub
<kaddi> daskreech: not yet, i remove plasma-desktoprc and plasma-desktop-applet and now it's booting just fine. I can start taking out parts of the config and see when it boots, but I thought I'd ask if there is an easier way first
<Dekkzter> daskreech: there was some fails though.. failed to get security context of /tmp/filedaqXOY and /tmp/filejWE3NC
<kathrin> daskreech: it's kaddi from a second pc. The problem seems to be plasma-desktop-appletsrc I restored that one andplasma started crashing again
<adi__> hallo
<kathrin> hi
<caldera> hi everyone
<wer-ist-roger> hej everyone. For about 1 1/2 day Compozite won't work anymore. Was there an update for xorg the last few days that could course the problem?
<kathrin> !hi | caldera
<ubottu> caldera: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adi__> please ,how can i configure pidgin to work with yahoo mess
<wer-ist-roger> adi_ you just have to put in your yahoo-account information
<adi__> i add an ID
<adi__> i allready do that
<adi__> but dosen't work
<daskreech> Dekkzter: can You pastebin that?
<daskreech> kathrin: Ok
<adi__> i let pager server by default:scs.msg.yahoo.com
<wer-ist-roger> adi_: the config files for pidgin should be in ~/.purple rename this folder to .pidgin.old (just in case) and start with a "new" pidgin
<adi__> pager server:cs.yahoo.co.jp
<Dekkzter> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368995/
<adi__> file port:80
<ubuntu> somone know of any graphical ubuntu application to write Floppy images?
<adi__> well...someone?
<kathrin> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<kathrin> i'm not sure how up to date this info is, but it may be worth a try?
<daskreech> adi__: What version of pidgin?
<adi__> i ll try
<adi__> wait
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Which version of Kubuntu are you installing ?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: 9,10
<daskreech> k
<adi__> connecting....nothing!
<adi__> :-(
<daskreech> Dekkzter: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Dekkzter> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369000/
<Dekkzter> daskreech: remember its a raid right?
<daskreech> no ^_^
<daskreech>  /dev/mapper/somethingsomethign ?
<Dekkzter> yes..
<adi__> wait
<Dekkzter> daskreech: /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaecicbbf
<adi__> 2.5.2
<Dekkzter> daskreech: i guess sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaecicbbf then
<adi__> there is a solution? i have same touble with kopete
<howlymowly> hi guys...  is there any command in ubuntu to generate a new ~/.profile  for my home directory? i deleted it somehow...  i would like to have the generic one form my distribution
<kathrin> daskreech: this was my old plasma-desktop-appletssrc: http://pastebin.com/f253e129b in case you wanna take a look
<adi__> well...brothers..in ubuntu&stuff...i just disable &enabel account
<adi__> and work just fine
<adi__> uraaa
<adi__> thanks a lot!
<daskreech> Dekkzter: yes
<daskreech> adi__: Wheee ;)
<Dekkzter> daskreech: woohoo.. im learning :P
<daskreech> howlymowly: Did you modify it?
<daskreech> howlymowly: Oh never mind generic :)
<daskreech> cp /etc/skel/.bash_profile ~
<adi__> daskreech: thanks
<howlymowly> daskreech: is it the same thing, ubuntu does, when logging in as a new user for the first time?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: no errors/
<daskreech> ?
<Dekkzter> http://pastebin.com/m7a126ab5
<Dekkzter> ;/
<daskreech> howlymowly: yes
<howlymowly> daskreech: btw ...  is there a "first login script"  somewhere hiden in kubuntu?
<howlymowly> would just interest me to have a look on it
<daskreech> Dekkzter: ok let me refresh my head on how RAID works
<Dekkzter> ok
<Dekkzter> sure
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Can you pastebin ls /dev ?
<daskreech> howlymowly: I assume you mean somethign that runs the first time a user logs in?
<howlymowly> yeah
<howlymowly> right
<Dekkzter> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369007/
<daskreech> Only if you install an OEM version of Ubuntu
<daskreech> Dekkzter: ls -l /dev/mapper ?
<howlymowly> daskreech: but how does that work when creating a new user in ubuntu.. i mean new users have all their configuration files already set up for them...
<Dekkzter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369011/
<bittin>  i tried dd now will see if it works if it does i will write floppy #2 :
<daskreech> howlymowly: When you create a new user they get a ~ with the contents copied directly from /etc/skel
<howlymowly> ahhh...  so thats how it works...   manymany thx for beeing so patient with me :)
<daskreech> Dekkzter: What level RAID are you running?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: can this be something? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360445
<Dekkzter> daskreech: raid 0
<daskreech> >_<
<tyho> i got a problem on a new kubuntu: i can't play audio cds... and can't open them with dolphin. it seems like this is a common problem with KDE. is there a way to fix it?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: jump into #grub2 and ask for help there. Known issues with installs on RAID 0 HW RAID with the Grub shipped in 9.10
<daskreech> tyho: how are you opening them in Dolphin?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: ah.. ok... thx for the help though!
<Dekkzter> daskreech: only 1 other person there? :(
<daskreech> Dekkzter: That would probably be one of the issues.  I see you have multiple drives as well
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Whoops #grub
<Dekkzter> multiple drives?
<Dekkzter> yes.. i do have 4 drives... and 2 in raid..
<daskreech> Is see /dev/sd[a-d]
<tyho> daskreech: when i put the cd in the drive, it suggests me to open it with amarok (which doesn't work) or open it in dolphin (which doesn't work either)
<Dekkzter> daskreech: why can that be a problem?
<daskreech> tyho: if you open Dolphin and press Ctrl+L and type in audiocd:/ what does it do?
<kaddi> i thought amarok has no CD-support?
<Dekkzter> daskreech: did you look at the link i sent u?
<daskreech> Dekkzter: Grub should have a copy in each drive so if the first drive fails it will still start but in 9.10 it doesn't
<tyho> it says size: 0B
<daskreech> So that might be a problem
<Dekkzter> daskreech: ah ok
<daskreech> tyho: Probably some conflict with the Physical CD Drive
<tyho> yeah but it's not empty... k3b shows me the tracks
<tyho> but i can't play them
<Mamarok> kaddi: Amarok has CD support since 2.2
<kaddi> Mamarok: good to know. Thanks :)
<Mamarok> kaddi: just be aware of some ausiocd KIO problems that should be solved in 4.4 RC by now
<Mamarok> audiocd*
<Mamarok> tyho: you can't play a CD with k3b
<tyho> i know -.-
<daskreech> tyho: if you have mp3 support then k3b might be able to rip it
<tyho> daskreech: but i don't wanna rip it... i wanna play it but neither amarok nor vlc can do that
<tyho> and dolphin still says the disk is empty
<tyho> other cds and dvds work perfectly, only audio cds don't work
<Dekkzter> daskreech: please take a look at this link and tell me if this gonna help me ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360445
<Dekkzter> daskreech: rebooting fast
<tyho> it seems like i'm not the only one with this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/477667
<Mamarok> tyho: I am able to play CDs since 2.2.0, so I bet it is not Amarok related at all, there is at least one crash due to Phonon, and there are problems with the audiocd KIO slave solved in KDE 4.4
<Mamarok> and that particular bug is not Amarok related neither, looks more like a KDE or Kubuntu specific problem
<tyho> yeah that's what i thought
<tyho> as i said earlier "it seems to be a common problem with kde"
<Mamarok> I need to check other distros, but I think it is Kubuntu specific, haven't seen any reports from other dostributions so far
<tyho> i was just wondering if anybody heard of the problem and knows how to fix it... but i guess i'll just have to wait for the bug fix
<harjot__> how would i make my microphone driver restart?
<harjot__> its built in
<Mamarok> tyho: in any case it's not something a user can fix
<Mamarok> tyho: but if Amarok is already running it should work
<tyho> Mamarok: yes but i guess i don't know enough about kubuntu to do so
<harjot__> how would i make my microphone restart?
<Mamarok> tyho: and it should be fixed at the root of the problem, whihc is manyfold
<Mamarok> harjot__: you probably need to restart Phonon, e.g. restart KDE
<Mamarok> harjot__: but first, you should give some more details about your sound settings
<harjot__> alsa
<Mamarok> harjot__: everybody uses also by default :)
<Mamarok> harjot__: did it work beofre?
<Mamarok> before*
<harjot__> yeah
<harjot__> my microphone smetimes gets picked up and sometimes doesnt
<Mamarok> harjot__: you should check the channels in KMix
<harjot__> ok
<harjot__> Mamarok: That was just my problem thanks!!!!
<kaddi> how can i set up kde4.4 to use a different activity for every virtual desktop? I can't find the setting :s
<kaddi> ignore me, i'm just blind
<kaddi> it's right where it used to be
<daskreech> harjot__: modprobe -r it then modprobe it
<harjot__> ok thanks
<Dekkzter> daskreech: did you look at the link i sent u?
<K350> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest37576> hi all
<Guest37576> i need help
<Guest37576> hello ?
<kaddi> !hi | Guest37576
<ubottu> Guest37576: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest37576> hi all
<Guest37576> i need help
<Guest37576> anyone there
<kaddi> we can't help you unless you tell us what is wrong ;)
<Guest37576> i need to know the following
<Guest37576> i got a pc with lenny on it and need libc_2.10 ... how can i get it
<jtholmes> broadcom wireless card bcm4318 chip can scan, driver b43-fwcutter loads and all iwlist wlan2 scan returns 4 routers but card will not pull a dhcp address any ideas?
<kaddi> Guest37576: lenni is a debian release, no? this is a kubuntu-support channel
<Guest37576> maybe any ideas ?
<Guest37576> and yes lenny is debian
<kaddi> Guest37576: check out their packageslist maybe? http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=dpkg
<Ahox_> Guest37576,  you can try to download it from a newer version and then try to install it by hand. However glibc could become difficult to do
<Guest37576> only got command line
<kaddi> use lynx then?
<Guest37576> k i will try thx
<howlymowly> hi guys.. is there a command to start the kde system monitor by console?
<kaddi> howlymowly: if you are logged into ttyl you should be able to start the displaymanager with "startx" if you only want to restart kdm do a "sudo service kdm start"
<K350> leave
<howlymowly> kaddi: my problem is:  I have to use gnome on this computer but I find the kde systm monitor much more convenient..  and there is kde installed on this computer...
<howlymowly> *system
<rork> howlymowly: ksysguard
<howlymowly> ahh thx  rork
<howlymowly> because the gnome system monitor is just aweful
<kaddi> oh, sry, i overread "monitor" and thought you were trying to start "kde system"
<howlymowly> does not even have a search feature
<howlymowly> np kaddi :)  you were very freindly, thats what counts :P
<daskreech> Dekkzter: yes
<daskreech> howlymowly: Features are evil and should be removed
<howlymowly> wtf :)?
<howlymowly> works like a charm now :) in gnome with a little Ctrl + Esc shortcut in the gnome settings :D
<howlymowly> feels almost like KDE
<kaddi> :)
<daskreech> howlymowly: You shoudl feel blue then :)
<kaddi> he, talking about blue, is there anyone that can suggest a nice green desktop-theme? all i've found s far were blue or black
<howlymowly> yeah.. its still lacking a blue backround though... that ugly brown...
<daskreech> Orange now isn't it?
<daskreech> kaddi: Looked on kde-look
<howlymowly> yeah...  picture seems like some kind of a human arm to me...
<howlymowly> daskreech ...
<kaddi> daskreech: yes, but didn't really see anything. :s Green is not en mode right now :p
<daskreech> howlymowly: Well it _IS_ human :)
<howlymowly> try it out with suse :)
<daskreech> kaddi: ask Suse :)
<kaddi> daskreech: hehe, true. will do :D
<kaddi> i like the new kde 4.4 background though (and the viruses)
<kaddi> even though it isn't green :D
<BluesKaj> kaddi, there's one called green and easy bespin , but it's a colour setting for your fav theme
<kaddi> BluesKaj: checking it out now. :) Thx :)
<BluesKaj> np :)
<daskreech> kaddi: You can go into the color settings and tweak
<Duskao> does anyone know of an app/widget like gnomes dockbar?
<Duskao> for kde
<kaddi> daskreech: i know but i'm sadly ungifted when it comes to finding to colors that actually look well together. I rely mostly on others in that department ;)
<daskreech> :-D
<daskreech> Duskao: What's Dockbar do?
<Duskao> well, it's like a mix between an app launcher and dock. So it's basically launch icons on your bar, but with instance capabilities like a dock.
<Duskao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiQq9kPsCQE&feature=related
<Mamarok> Duskao: the Panel?
<Duskao> I have an Ati card and I'm using kubuntu 9.10, every time I restart my computer my composition keeps going off. I'm using docky right now, so I'm trying to find non compositing alternatives.
<Duskao> yeah, from the panel, check the vid
<Duskao> seems like when I was using ubuntu, everything good was for kde, but now all of a sudden loads of stuff is comming out for gnome lol.
<Duskao> prefer kde though.
<Mamarok> Duskao: no, I really mean The Panel :) You can add pretty much what you want to it
<WaltzingAlong> Duskao: ok
<WaltzingAlong> who is in charge of the topic? one can grab 4.3.5 from backports
<Duskao> Mamarok, yeah, I know you can (sort of , still new to kde) but it doesn't have the abilitiy to remaximise without opening another instance of whatever app you are using.
<Mamarok> Duskao: well if the app is still running you don't have to
<Mamarok> Duskao: you should play around with the plasma widgets
<Duskao> Mamarok: I have been.
<Mamarok> what he demonstrates are actually icons in a panel, and he has a very fast computer that's why you think they don't open an app when clicking on the icon, but an application has to be opened anyway
 * Mamarok has had app icons in the panel since ever in KDE, or at least it seems so long
<Duskao> Mamarok: I'm sorry, but you are mistaken... that is actually dockbar.
<Duskao> anyway, nevermind, I'll see if I can find something else.
<kaddi> Duskao: maybe try out fancytasks, i believe it does launchers as well
<Mamarok> Duskao: well, could you find me some written description of what it actually does?
<Duskao> thanks kaddi I'll check it out.
<Duskao> kaddi: would that be in kde-look? apps?
<Mamarok> Duskao: in kde-look.org
<Mamarok> kaddi: also there is kustodian in playground, no idea how far this is now
<Mamarok> or if it just changed it's name
<kaddi> Mamarok: as a green desktop theme? or as a launcher-widget?
<Dekkzter> damnit... i get mad at this... i just cant get this grub thing to work.... anyone who has an idea how to get grub to start on a HW raid 0 ?? ;(
<Mamarok> kaddi: I know of Daisy and Fancy Tasks, and the KDE launcher, all plasma widgets
<kaddi> Mamarok: I just wasn't sure if you were referring to the question i asked earlier or to the suggestion I made regarding fancy tasks ;) I'm currently happily running smooth tasks :)
<Duskao> yeah, I'm actually going to try smooth tasks now.
<Duskao> once I set up the ppa and such.
<Duskao> daisy is neat
<Duskao> also working on installing bespin
<dasen>  Hi guys are kde people interested in using this plasmoid http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586 to replace the current task-bar? (The new plasmoid is like windows 7 task bar)
<Duskao> once I get it installed, I'll let you know.
<Mamarok> dasen: you should ask KDE then
<Mamarok> dasen: in #kde
<Duskao> good piont
<zwakikushtia> hi
<zwakikushtia> hi
<zwakikushtia> i am new here
<Duskao> hey
<zwakikushtia> wana b a friend
<Duskao> this is a help forum. If you don't need help goto #kubuntu-offtopic
<zwakikushtia> yes
<zwakikushtia> i need to use emapthy as a vedio and voice chat soft
<zwakikushtia> i need a soluation
<Duskao> do you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<zwakikushtia> ubuntu 9.10
<Duskao> empathy is a gnome app. Go to #ubuntu
<Mamarok> Duskao: please...?
<Duskao> Mamarok: it's a statement not a request
<CyberSmyth> Hello, who was just talking about a shader/bone issue?
<CyberSmyth> anyone?
<Duskao> nope, sorry
<CyberSmyth> Must have not been on this server...
<CyberSmyth> Trouble is the guy who was chatting about it has buggered off to play l4d
<CyberSmyth> and left me with half the info
<CyberSmyth> :)
<zwakikushtia> www.lawinbd.blogspot.com
<Tm_T> zwakikushtia: hm?
<Duskao> zwakikushtia: ?????
<Mamarok> zwakikushtia: please do not paste random links in a support channel
<zwakikushtia> what???
<zwakikushtia> ok
<zwakikushtia> its my mistake
<zwakikushtia> i am very new here
<mudassar> how to convert a mpeg video from rgb to grayscale using ffmpeg ...?? (no one is answering at #ffmpeg
<mudassar> )
<terran4000> mudassar: -pix_fmt gray
<terran4000> or so theory states
<terran4000> mudassar: also I think -gray works
<mudassar> terran4000: I did this ... ffmpeg -y -i L1R1.mpeg -pix_fmt gray -vcodec rawvideo L1R1_Gray.mpeg but it doesn't work fine ... gives messages like buffer underflow i=0 bufi=308180 size=308224, and packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it and in the end the generated file doesn't run
<terran4000> eh, that I wouldn't know how to fix. Sorry. At this stage I'd just recommend Bing or Google :-P
<mudassar> terran4000: I did alot ... but no result
<terran4000> mudassar: give me a few minutes to see if I can dig something up
<mudassar> terran4000: Actually I need to take one video and make two copies of that and then remove red channel of one and green channel of the other and then have to merge those two output videos into one to see the 3D effect :) can you help
<mudassar> ?
<terran4000> for that I'd try cinelerra
<terran4000> or one of those application things
<terran4000> They've worked wonders before
<terran4000> Though I could never get cinelerra to be stable for me T.T
<terran4000> There is also a new-ish one: Lives? or something like that
<terran4000> That's possibly good for that
<mudassar> i need to use ffmpeg or opencv
<joseph> wow, qwebirc giving problems?
<joseph> i'm a good boy :)
<joseph> well, thanks for letting me in.  #web has anyone from qweb banned.
<terran4000> mudassar: on your command line, is the vcodec supposed to be raw?
<terran4000> raw != mpeg
<mudassar> then what should I write ?
<mudassar> I am new to ffmpeg
<terran4000> try nothing :-P
<terran4000> for fun, don't use vcodec
<terran4000> if it complains that you need it, then we'll put other stuff
<mudassar> ok
<terran4000> if you 'need' to use -vcodec, try -vcodec copy (possibly)
<diogo> boa noite..
<diogo> alguem pode me ajudar com configuraç~ao do wirilles?
<derekv10> wow
<derekv10> ñ_ñ
<dasen> diogo: usas kubuntu ou ubuntu?
<azteech> anyone know if the backup tool in kubuntu will also back up the gnome essentials?
<mudassar> terran4000: nothing worked
<mudassar> it didn't change to grayscale
<terran4000> mudassar: yikes T.T bummers
<terran4000> Well, you can always use Cinelerra and apply a grayscale filter :)
<ddj> sera
<genii> !it | ddj
<ubottu> ddj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mudassar> terran4000: ffmpeg -y -i L1R1.mpeg -pix_fmt gray -vcodec copy L1R1_Gray.mpeg ... it didn't convert to grayscale
<ddj> ok thanks
<terran4000> mudassar:
<diogo> alguem pode me ajudar na configuraçao do wirilles no ubunto 9.10?
<terran4000> instead of -pix_fmt gray
<terran4000> try
<terran4000> just -gray
<genii> !es | diogo
<ubottu> diogo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kunbuntu> this room looks familar
<mudassar> terran4000: it doesn't accept -gray
<Kunbuntu> What program do you all use for Authoritative DNS Servers and on what port for full compatibility with the rest of the 4389 dns servers on the planet?
<terran4000> mudassar: huh ... interesting
<terran4000> mudassar: in that case, I honestly don't know. Like I said, try using a video editing program like KDEnLive, LIVES, Cinerella or the like
<Kunbuntu> where did muchmusic go?
<terran4000> Those would be your best bet at this moment
<Kunbuntu> it was their a minute ago
<jimmy51_> hello, i've got 9.10 installed.  how do i make set it up so another 9.10 workstation can RDP (or equivalent) into it?
<Kunbuntu> I swear to god it was
<mudassar> terran4000: I need to do the thesis task, and I have to stick to ffmpeg
<Kunbuntu> Christ almighty anyone here not a complete fucking idiot
<maco> Kunbuntu: watch your mouth
<Kunbuntu> thanks india
<Kunbuntu> I will keep that in mind
<terran4000> mudassar: ek, thesis (I'm stuck with a similar problem)
<terran4000> hm
<Kunbuntu> fuck kpackys their all the same
<terran4000> mudassar: After I'm done with this article I'll try to research it a bit more for ya
<maco> tsimpson: thanks
<Tabmow> Is there any reason why a VNC connection to my box would display awful graphics?
<maco> bandwidth?
<mudassar> why this crap ffmpeg doesn't work fine ?
<Tabmow> maco: as in the graphics are all skewed etc.
<maco> oh. mm dunno
<maco> thought maybe you meant like artifacts / low res
<jimmy51_> i VPN in from home and would like to control my work machine from my home machine.  how do i set that up?
<jimmy51_> both are running kubuntu 9.10.
<Kolia> darn
<Kolia> i still can't launch strigi :/
<Tabmow> jimmy51_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448
<jimmy51_> Tabmow: is that current?  the date says 2006
<Tabmow> jimmy51_: should still work...
<jimmy51_> ok
<jimmy51_> thanks
 * jimmy51_ heads home and hopes he can vnc in tomorrow due to the snow
<kamaro> halooo
<rosco_y> How can I find my Pidgin "Buddy List"?  I've got a conversation open, and I 'x'd the buddy list, and now I can't find it....
<anon__> hello
<anon__> where are the ops at?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how I can find my Pidgin "Buddy List"?  I've got a conversation open, and I 'x'd the buddy list, and now I can't find it....
<MHz128> hiya
<MHz128> After selecting a different Desktop Theme, I am unable to click 'apply' and the theme remains unchanged. what gives?
<MHz128> Also, when triggering gnome-do with a keybind, it only works when the desktop is visible, and no windows are showing... any ideas?
<Benkinooby> hi, this http://yfrog.com/juscreenshotlmp is my current partitioning. due to the fact that i use my kubuntu more & more i want to shrink the other partitions to get more space for my linux. is it possible to resize a primary partition and give the pace to a logical partition (wich is part of an extended partition?)?
<Benkinooby> hi, this http://yfrog.com/juscreenshotlmp is my current partitioning. due to the fact that i use my kubuntu more & more i want to shrink the other partitions to get more space for my linux. is it possible to resize a primary partition and give the pace to a logical partition (wich is part of an extended partition?)?
<Chr1z> In KUbuntu where how do I view and modify the list of services that automatically start during bootup?
#kubuntu 2010-02-05
<Benkinooby> Chr1z: Kicker -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager ?
<Allen> Hey guys i have a little question.. i currently have ubuntu running on vmware... is there a way to on login login to kubunutu (KDE) instead of (gnome)
<Allen> like is there some particiular option i have to enable or some patch i have to install?
<Rav3nSw0rd> Is there a way for me to disable kdm from autostarting every reboot? I'd like to log in from a tty session and if I want to use the gui, start it manually.
<jtholmes> tried everything but broadcom b43 wireless pcmcia card just wont get a dhcp address, scanning etc all works but no dhcp address any ideas
<xps> hey. i'm trying to install a downloaded .deb file but it refuses to install because it is a i386 program and i am running the amd64 version of 9.10. I thought the 64bit could still run 32bit code...?
<wardred_> you'd have to remove it from the default run level Rav3n
<wardred_> For Ubuntu I'd have to google the command to do that as it's not something I do often.
<Bsims> fullscreen isn't working for me on Ubuntu Karmic any ideas?
<Rav3nSw0rd> wardred_: I've seen the way to remove gdm from ubuntu, but removing it the same way from kubuntu doesnt work, I've already removed kdm and x11 services, but kdm still starts, lol, it's really quite persistant
<wardred_> Hrm...
<avihay_> Allen: you have to install KDE, and before you next login, select the KDE session from the sessions list
<yo> Pardus 2009.1 review http://distrocheck.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/pardus-2009-1-review/
<zoot365> Hi, I'm using karmic.  it won't read my ntfs drive.
<zoot365> ubotu
<zoot365> oops...
<deusr> hi
<deusr> someone help me?
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/m5146723c
<deusr> the kmix does not appear on the computer of my aunt is gone, do not know how, because she lives in another city and do not know what he did, ms does not appear
<deusr> hello
<Bsims> howdy
<deusr> kmix no open in systray
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/m5146723c
<deusr> Bsims, the kmix does not appear on the computer of my aunt is gone, do not know how, because she lives in another city and do not know what he did, ms does not appear
<gojann-buntu> holas
<Bsims> kmix is replaced with pulseaudio volume
<yesitisjustme> my baud rate says 9600 if i try to higher the baud rate can i damage the modem?
<gojann-buntu> no speek spanish?
<kaddi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gojann-buntu> tanks!!!
<naderman> hey everyone, when I try to connect to a network knetworkmanager just doesn't do anything at all, anyone have any idea why?
<naderman> I fill in the dialogue with security settings etc. then click ok and nothing happens
<naderman> the network I added also doesn't show up in the list of wireless networks in the management view
<deusr> ??
<deusr> :/
<naderman> syslogd says:
<naderman> Feb  5 02:50:46 Chaumont NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)
<naderman> Feb  5 02:50:46 Chaumont NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<naderman> Feb  5 02:50:46 Chaumont kernel: [533097.924373] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<naderman> Feb  5 02:50:46 Chaumont NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready
<FloodBotK3> naderman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deusr> help me ??
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/m5146723c
<jc0694> how do you change the master volume?
<jc0694> nevermind
<yesitisjustme> anyone know wich baud rate i should put?
<genii> yesitisjustme: Weren't you here hours ago wondering if 9600 baud was some good setting for a Sprint wireless connection?
<yesitisjustme> ya but i still haven't gotten a answer on wich baud rate i choose type in
<yesitisjustme> choose= should
<genii> yesitisjustme: The thing is, a wifi connection shouldn't even have any kind of baud setting to begin with
<yesitisjustme> is a sprint usb wireless
<yesitisjustme> oh
<naderman> solved my problem ... ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc file was owned by root, it'd be great if you actually got an error message about that or could find that in a log anywhere rather than just silent failure without any explanation :/
<kaddi_> happy to hear you solved your problem naderman :) And thanks for posting the solution here. :)
<hippo> Hi everyone.
<hippo> Can somebody tell me how to disable away messages in Quassel? They don't seem to be enable though.
<naderman> hmm ok but apparently name resolution still doesn't work :( anyone have an idea if that could be a permissions issue too?
<Tabmow> jimmy51_: should still work...
<Tabmow> eek
<Angelux> who installer urban terror ?
<Wolfcastle_> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Angelux> ¡es
<Angelux> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Draggor> Hey all, been using kubuntu 9.10 for a little bit now, and my batter life compared to 9.04 is pretty terrible.  I've used powertop and all the same configuration guides, but I'm getting 1-2 hours less than the 9.04 install.  No compositing, most things minimal, etc.  Any suggestions?
<genii> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power. In component main, is optional. Version 1.47-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 105 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Wolfcastle_> Angelux: I have installed urban terror
<Wolfcastle_> why?
<hagabaka> when I reboot my computer, it doesn't automatically get a DNS. I have to use /etc/init.d/networking restart before it can resolve any hostname. any idea why?
<scunizi> hagabaka: did you set a static ip? or is it still set on Auto eth0 (or wireless no matter)
<soer> Hello!
<soer> What is it!
<scunizi> soer: do you mean "What it is!"?
<genii> !hi | soer
<ubottu> soer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hagabaka> scunizi: I have auto eth0, using dhcp3-client
<scunizi> hagabaka: strange problem.. sorry I don't know the answer..
<Daughain> hagabaka: Your router has dhcp enabled?
<Daughain> Sorry of covering ground already discussed.
<scunizi> Daughain: nope.. continue on
<Daughain> scunizi: Not sure I can be of much help, just figgered I would ask, though.
<scunizi> Daughain: sure.. these things can be funky.. I've tried to set a static IP and although it works it doesn't stick through a reboot.. the "auto eth0" always takes precidence and there doesn't seem to be a way to turn it off.
<Daughain> My issue has usualy been with wlan0, but....=)
<Daughain> I;ve also noticed that, with the wrong change, my system will lose auto-eth0 and auto-wlan0, then about three reboots later, it starts working again....???
 * Daughain shrugs.
<scunizi> Daughain: I think the network manager appelate is a bit out of wack.. possibly it's not even that but something else in the underlying system.. just not sure.
<gudvin> О_о
<gudvin> русские есть?
<gudvin> бля
<Daughain> scunizi: No clue. It usually happens when I manage to do something stupid and lose a desktop. =)
<Daughain> scunizi: Right after re-install of environ it happens for about three reboots, then, everything is great again.SO I try not to lose KDE too often. =)
<gudvin> I need an advice.Do you know some client like qip for kubuntu?
<scunizi> Daughain: what's environ?
<Daughain> desktop environment.....KDE/Gnome/fluxbox/etc.
<Daughain> I;ve managed to lose KDE about thre times so far. =)
<scunizi> Daughain: ah.. it was the abbrivation that got me...
<Daughain> scunizi: NP.
<scunizi> Daughain: how have you "lost" KDE?  bombed? switched?
<Daughain> scunizi: Twice I managed to delete a dependency while trying to remove apps....konq was one, and I forget what the other was. I forget what I did the third time.
<scunizi> Daughain: nothing like breaking your system to learn how to fix it ;-)
<Daughain> HOw else ya leaern how to fix it?? =)
<Daughain> scunizi: If I dont break it, I dont learn how to use it either. =)
<Daughain> I just wish I could remove konq w/o crashing kde.
<scunizi> Daughain: very true.. for me .. it's a production machine I use for work.. so I don't mess with it too much.. I do that in a VM with vbox..
 * Daughain chuckles..
 * scunizi likes to reduce the pain as much as possible.
<Daughain> scunizi: I;ve been debating about a VM. Trying to decide if I really need one, or if wine will work.
<Daughain> Though, wine doesnt seem to want to install on this system.
<scunizi> Daughain: vbox is great.  even if you're running kubuntu in kubuntu.. but I happen to need IE for some work sites so I run an old copy of win2kPro, crunchbang and kubuntu
<scunizi> in there as well.
<Daughain> scunizi: Whats crunchbang?
<Daughain> scunizi: I need XP for my BB apps and a couple of other minor things.
<scunizi> Daughain: it's the secret enemy of heavy WM's.. they have their own site and it's based on ubuntu.. check it out.
<Daughain> scunizi: Umm...Whats a WM?
<scunizi> Daughain: windows manager.. ie environment
<Daughain> Ah,ok.
<Daughain> I tinker with it next relese......Jaiunty doesnt like my laptop. =)
<Daughain> I need to make a list....Now waiting for two different ubuntu variants.
<scunizi> Daughain: I'm running 8.04 ubuntu on my laptop..
<Daughain> scunizi: I had 9.04 on mine, but it took me almost two weeks to get everything configured.......I have a gateway.
<scunizi> Daughain: dell vostro here.. with the right vid card and wireles.. never an issue with either
<Daughain> 9.10 ran fine OOB, so.
<Daughain> I have one of those HD sound/vid cards on this one, which caused me most of the grief.
<Daughain> And, before Karmic, my sound never was quite right, either.
<scunizi> Daughain: I have that on my desktop.. home built. xfx motherboard that needs pci=nomsi on the kernel line to boot.. weird
<Daughain> nomsi?
<scunizi> Daughain: yea.. it turns something off that is conflicting in the pci buss..
<scunizi> rally a bios issue.. but it took almost a week of googling to find the answer.
<Daughain> 9.10 came out two weeks after I installed 9.04, so I just went ahead and upgraded....And, we all know how well that goes, so, just did a fresh karmic install and been happy ever since. =)
<Daughain> Ah..
<scunizi> Daughain: upgrades have been netoriously horrible for me.
<Daughain> I have yet to see someone who has had an easy and god upgrade.
<Daughain> At least on 9.10.
<scunizi> Daughain: I've been doing this since 5.04.. It's like watching your kids grow up .. time just flys
<Daughain> scunizi: Current plan is; waiting for the 10.04 release of LinuxMCE for the desktop.
 * Daughain chuckles..
<Daughain> scunizi: I;ve been sharing a system with the old lady for so long I just got the chance to start exploring it. If the system is down for a week while I try and figure out why the linux install crashed, she not gonna be happy, y'know?
<scunizi> Daughain: ah yes.. I know it well.. my wife is still on XP.. but she needs it for work (at home). She doesn't like learning new "computer" things..
<Daughain> scunizi: Ya, once I got comfortable with ubuntu, her desktop got it, and she bitched for a week, and has been happy ever since. =)
<scunizi> Daughain: If I upgraded her to win7 and office (latest) she'd be lost.. I hate the "ribbon" thing MS did to office.
<Daughain> scunizi: I dont use office, but, I cant stand 7. Got a netbook with the starter package on it, and it crashes almost daily.
<scunizi> Daughain: starter is like xp with a makeover..
<Daughain> scunizi: I left win7 on it because girl took it with her to visit family for a while, and, w/o me there to get linux setup, she will never manage to get online, so...
<Daughain> scunizi: Well, the way they advertise it, it sounds like a limited version, which is fine, but, if the limited version cant stay up for 24 hrs w/o crashing, why would I spend money for a more 'advanced' version that has more ways to crap out? =)
<scunizi> Daughain: yep
<Daughain> Its getting UNR when she gets back.
<scunizi> Daughain: why bother.. just put ubuntu on it if it's got enough horsepower
<MHz128> How do I change the keybind for krunner, or "alt-F2" ?
<Daughain> scunizi: I wanna try it. :P
<scunizi> Daughain: do you have kde up to find the shortcut key assignment section for MHz128 ? .. MHz128 if you change the alt-F2 assignment to krunner then you should reassign another key combination for what currently pops up with that combo.
<Daughain> I have kde up, but no clue what he is even asking.
<MHz128> scunizi, ok, where is the short key assignment located?
<Daughain> This is only my third month on linux.
<Daughain> scunizi: You in kubuntu-offtopic?
<scunizi> Daughain: nope.. I gotta sign off.. got some stuff to do. Cya
<scunizi> MHz128: maybe Daughain can help
<Daughain> scunizi: Peace.
<Daughain> MHz128: I;d love to help, but I have no clue.
<MHz128> me neither! haha
<Planetary_> I just installed a 64bit version of 9.10. if i select the firefox installer to installed ff will it install a 64bit version of ff? I let konqueror install libraries that it recommended, it works too i just watched a 1080p Youtube video. How can I tell if i have the 64bit flash installed? where can I get it if i need to?  thanks
<Daughain> 64bit flash you need to dl from thier site, no repo for it yet.
<Daughain> Still in beta as I recall.
<Planetary_> ok, is it worth it? is 32 ok.
<Daughain> And, I dont bother with the installer thing, I delete it, but, from term ff installs whichever is compatible with your OS, so, yes, it will install 4bit.
<Daughain> 64bit, even.
<Daughain> I dunno, I havent instaled it.
<Daughain> Too many other things in the planning to worry about 64bit flash. =)
<Planetary_> ok. I just want to make sure. My 64 laptop has issues with flash. flash goes grey, restarting FF restores it. I tried researching it and it seemed like i had 32bit FF with 64bit flash or something idk
<Planetary_> what do you mean 'in the planning'? 10.04?
<Daughain> No, Gonna try :inuxMCE on the desktop withint the next two weeks, still tinkering with this lappy, etc...
<Daughain> linuxMCE, even.
<Planetary_> ah,
<Daughain> Waiting on lucid for this system, hoestly.
<Planetary_> ah so i just built this computer and it turned off on me 3 times already, no warning. I go to click on somthing and bam. do you think thats a power supply thing?
<Planetary_> whats lucid?
<maco> Planetary_: that or you forgot the thermal compound and its overheating
<maco> ucid is the current development version of ubuntu, due to be released in april
<Planetary_> hmm well, I never forget to, however I did not put the heatsink on. hmm ill take it apart tomorrow
<Daughain> Lucid lynx 10.04 release.
<maco> Planetary_: the thermal compound wont work without a heatsink....
<Daughain> WHat cpu, Planetary_
<maco> the purpose of it is to conduct heat to the heatsink and up to the fan
<Planetary_> oh ya after karmic. hope lucid is good
<Daughain> Been heraing 10 sec boot times on a dual core.
<Planetary_> yes I know i have a water cooled P4 and overclock computers. this one with the issue is an athlon ii 6000+ with an amd upgrade heatsink
<Daughain> Well, w/o a heatsink it will overheat.:P
<Planetary_> I thought it could be related to teh cpu. maybe there is too much or too little thermal paste
<Daughain> Hey, I forgot to put the paste on my desktop when I built it, so, dont feeel too bad. =)
<Daughain> Took me two days to figure it out.
<Planetary_> haha what I meant was I bought the heatsink, cpu, mobo all together assembled. I never checked to see if it was done properly
<Daughain> LOL   Ah, ok.
<Daughain> Remember the lesson of the Xbox360. =) Never trust someone else to assemble.
<Planetary_> I hope thats the issue, something simple like no paste is an easy fix.
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> "A little bad will do ya."
<Daughain> bad==dab.
<Planetary_> haha ya i have 2 broken ones waiting to be reflowed
<Planetary_> indeed
<Planetary_> the xbox broke just when I got the game i wanted... i dont play them much
<fldc> use lm_sensors to keep an eye on the temperature :)
<Daughain> I dont playb them at all, but, I fix them.=)
<Daughain> Speaking of which, I need to get around to finishing the editing on my sysmon.
<Planetary_> I tried the temp widget but the numbers are way off like my laptop after i upgraded to 9.10
<Daughain> I'm using a karamba sysmon in superkaramba.....Thats why I need to finish my edits. =)
<Planetary_> it said my cpu was 32*F
<Daughain> LOL
<Daughain> Ya, thats a little off. =)
<Daughain> Whats the raw output form lm-sensors showing?
<lukefeil> good morning
<Daughain> Sup, lukefeil
<Planetary_> ah I left the computer off untill tomorrow. what do you mean. I can try on my latop which I am using now
<Daughain> typing lm-sensors in terminal.
<Daughain> Or not....Now I need to remember the command...
<Planetary_> command not found
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> Trying to remember the command...........
<Daughain> doh!!!!! Just type sensors.
<Planetary_> -*-
<Planetary_> is taht a nod?
<Planetary_> im installing lmsensors
<MHz128> what is the name of the package that can apply GTK apps with KDE themes?
<titan_ark> Daughain sup =)
<Daughain> superkaramba, I think, MHz128
<Daughain> Sup, titan_ark
<MHz128>  uh huh
<MHz128> wrong answer
<Daughain> MHz128: OK, I was wrong.
<titan_ark> nm flooded with classes and assignments, and trying to sort out a dual boot :P
<Daughain> LOL
<Daughain> WHats wrong with the dualboot?
<MHz128> haha
<titan_ark> yet to be able to sort out the powermanagement bug
<Planetary_> Daughain: ok core0 and 1 are 49*C and 44  adapter is 47
<titan_ark> everytime the notebook recovers from sleep i am told there is no battery
<Daughain> Planetary_: Thats about right...
<Planetary_> hmm i wonder why the graph is messed up
<Daughain> titan_ark: Yeah, that issue.....I solved mine by telling it not to sleep. =)
<titan_ark> :D
<Daughain> titan_ark: Since the batt on this system is shot, its plugged in all the time anyway.
<titan_ark> Daughain: well i found the bug has been reported and there is a fix, but i dunno how to add it and recompile the kernel
<titan_ark> Daughain: ah :) i need to lug my book around
<Daughain> titan_ark: The fix requires a recompile?
<titan_ark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<Daughain> titan_ark: Thats why I am looking for another lappy.
<titan_ark> so they say
<Planetary_> Daughain: I see the widget for the most part is off by C=F
<titan_ark> Daughain: ah. found anything?
<Daughain> titan_ark: Bought a netbook, and girl swiped it for a trip to see her family. =(
<titan_ark> ah id like a weatherbug widget :)
<titan_ark> Daughain: :D well you gotta keep em happy, or else ...
<Planetary_> haha
<Daughain> Planetary_: I'm not using widgets. I'm using a karamba theme for my sysmon, so, I dont know anything about the widgets.
<Planetary_> I have no idea what that is... i am using kde widgets
<Daughain> Planetary_: I do know that I needed to edit my karamba theme before it would display anything. =)
<Daughain> Actualy, need to get back to finishing it, too.=)
<Daughain> Planetary_: Try resetting the display to show C.
<Planetary_> ok then, well Im calling it a night. thanks for input everyone
<Daughain> Have a good one, Planetary_
<Planetary_> you too
<titan_ark> what else Daughain? sorted out that network issue you were facing?
<Daughain> WHich one?
 * Daughain grins.
<Daughain> titan_ark: Prolly, everything is working fine right now,.
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> okay
<Daughain> I think I may take a shot at trying to compile 10.04.
<titan_ark> ah
<titan_ark> nice
<titan_ark> Good luck =)
<Daughain> I have a few months to learnm enough to try it at least. =)
<Daughain> Though, I do have a bunch of other stuff I need to get organized as wwell.
<Daughain> Working on getting this sysmon edited right, though.
<titan_ark> thats nice :)
<titan_ark> i am just not getting the time to play with stuff
<titan_ark> grad school is painful
<Daughain> WHats the command to take a look at ul and dl rates in term?
<Daughain> titan_ark: Trying to start a business isnt easy either. =) And, since I havent found a job, I need to et something going to bring in some cash. =)
<MHz128> How do I use kcm-gtk to apply themes to GTK apps?
<MHz128> it's obviously installed, only the settings manager doesn't show any options for enabling it
<lyhana8_> hi, I'm trying to read my memory with my ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader
<lyhana8_> but got nothing
<Daughain> lyhana8_: Is it internal?
<skype> roll around abit I promise it wont hurt
<skype> I am so well balance I fear I will never get commited again
<Rav3nSw0rd> I'm trying to configure my network from the terminal, but it seems that kubuntu has some gui somewhere that is taking presedence. Any ideas as to what is taking control? I want to stop it... eh, that made no sense at all, did it?
<lyhana8_> Daughain: yep
<lyhana8_> Daughain: here is the `lspci -v` output for it http://pastebin.com/dff29c50
<Daughain> Rav3nSw0rd: Made perfect sense......brb, cat is trying to eat my dinner...
<Rav3nSw0rd> whew, well, asking the question succeeded so far XD now for a working answer lol, which seems to be the hard part
<Daughain> Usualy, exp as I have only been in linux for 3 months. =)
<Daughain> NOw the questions is can I remember what the damn thing is called...
<Daughain> lyhana8_: That one is beyond me. Sorry.
<Rav3nSw0rd> upstart? init? sorry, these might be possiblilities XD  had trouble stopping kdm earlier, which was finally solved not by init.d but by upstart in init, meh, yea, so I'm guessing the network thing that's starting up is starting up somewhere in there as well... maybe
<Daughain> Thats where I'm looking right now. =)
<Daughain> Are you running samba?
<Rav3nSw0rd> samba... I am at run level 5... not sure about the others
<Daughain> I dont even know what that is, but, a samba script may be the issue, if you have mounted shares
<Rav3nSw0rd> hmmm, I can't connect to the network from terminal... samba doesn't take control of any network settings right? iwconfig essid and ap and key and such?
<Daughain> I dont know. I know less tha you are, just trying to give you ideas. =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah, hehe, I've used ubuntu for over a about 2 years ago, switched to kubuntu about .5-1 year ago, but still a newb to all the linux technicalities XD
<skype> try runing " apt-get install gdm " then rebooting should solve that glitch
<skype> it did for me
<Daughain> I started with Ubuntu 9.10 :P
<skype> make sure to select gdm when the dialog box pops up
<Rav3nSw0rd> 8.04 XD
<skype> 8.05
<skype> it was a better version
<skype> more stable and mature
<Rav3nSw0rd> skype, your confusing, you know that? XD
<skype> the other versions arn't worth it
<skype> like the whole new product line for solid state
<skype> tempted at buying one but again cost restrictive
<skype> and I like the blue swirl on the packaging however I know enough to build my own
<skype> darn memory so expensive
<skype> Its only me I own canada
<skype> lol
<skype> it seems muchmusic.com is drawing that nasty look up via AXS canada's search javascript pop up bug again
<skype> I want 1 million I am smarter than you all
<skype> pleasant arn't I!
<skype> idiots
<skype> bye
<Rav3nSw0rd> hm, might be if I understood that
<Daughain> What command do I use to take a look at my network traffic from term?
<Daughain> Well, that was definitely random. =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> errr.... closest thing I know of to what you are talking about is wireshark, but that's not exactly from term though =/
<Daughain> I know there has to be a way, since they have plasmoids to watch it.
<Daughain> I'm tyring to integrate it into the sysmon I am using.
<Rav3nSw0rd> no idea what a sysmon is XD
<Daughain> I have everything working, except network traffic.
<Daughain> sysmon==system monitor
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah
<Daughain> I managed to find exactly one that shows as a strip across the top of my screen, so, been editing it to show what I need. =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> oooh, like, kinda like a stock ticker?
<Daughain> NO, I *wish* I could find a ticker.
<Daughain> Hmmm........Now there's an idea.
<Rav3nSw0rd> aww, a shame, I'd so like one like that too XD
<Daughain> Mebbe I shoudl see if I can edit the pidgin 'buddy ticker'..... =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> I would so like to develop apps for kubuntu, but I don't know much of the language at all, and I can't find the darn source codes for anything despite it being open source. I'm such a failure, lol
<Rav3nSw0rd> I'm guessing it's extremely simple, and right in front of my eyes, but Im not seeing it, lol
<Daughain> Ya know more thsan I do.......The sysmon I'm using is a karamba theme.
<Daughain> And, the edits I'm making I can only pull off because I been scripting for mirc so long....Mkes no sense, biut still true. =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah, well, you see, I have no experience with programming except for some of what's required for classwork... I'd like to work on some of my own things, but I really suck at finding places to start XD
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, sudo apt-get source <package>
<Rav3nSw0rd> huh... that is kinda right in front of me XD where will it be saved to?
<Daughain> I'm a mechanic. :P This is just a hobby for me.
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, current directory if I'm not mistaken
<Daughain> aperson: How would I go about checking my network traffic via term?
<Rav3nSw0rd> sweet, well, thanks, now I just need to find some good places to start, like, some places that I might understand 10% of, lol... hmmm anyone have any ideas where to get started?
<aperson> iftop is pretty good for that
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, all depends on the language you're using.
<Rav3nSw0rd> hm, well, learned a bit of c, and am currently learning java, and from what I understand, c# is kinda just a bit similar to java... oh, and the totally pointless one, visual basic XD
<Daughain> Lemme get tht installed, and we'll see if it works for me.
<titan_ark> hey, sorry to distrupt. I wanted to know how to update a particular software
<Daughain> Thats nifty, and it refuses to show traffic.
<aperson> Daughain, run it as root.
<titan_ark> i installed thundebird from console, but its not the latest version :P
 * Daughain nods........DOH!!!
<Rav3nSw0rd> sorry, this is slightly off topic, but how much sleep/food is needed to survive? I've been awake for like 31 hours so far, lol, and ate 1 meal over the last 48 hoursish, lol. It's related since the longer I live, the more coding and debugging I can do for k/ubuntu lol
<aperson> or with root privileges, I should say
<aperson> titan_ark, I'd add a repository that has the latest version.
<titan_ark> aperson: ah okay. cant seem to find that in kde :P
<Daughain> aperson, thats a nifty little app....Now to see if I can find a way to make it work how I need it.
<Rav3nSw0rd> whoa, iftop looks amazing
<aperson> iotop is another good one
<Daughain> I need something I can convert.......Lemme take a look at iotop.
<aperson> iotop is for io :)
<aperson> not network
<bruker> im gay
<titan_ark> woot new kernel update :)
<bruker> im gay!
<aperson> !ops | bruker
<ubottu> bruker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Daughain> So I just saw.........Nice to remember, if I can... =)
<noaXess> hi all
<Daughain> Morning, noaXess
<noaXess> how can i enable desktop spread acroos multiple display? in system settings, display, multiple monitor i get just a message that i don't have this configuration..
<noaXess> but with nvidia settings i can do that.. is it possible to do that also over system settings? need i install anything?
<aperson> noaXess, you want one big desktop?
<aperson> also, you have a nvidia cards?
<noaXess> aperson: yeah.. in nvidia settings i can do that..
<noaXess> yes.
<aperson> then use nvidia settings
<noaXess> if i use nvidia settings and enable the second hdm monitor it works.. but if i then go inte system settings multiple monitr it breaks the config.. is that caus i do it with nvidia-sesstings?
<aperson> just use nvidia-settings
<noaXess> ôka..
<noaXess> okay.
<aperson> if you use that, don't use anything else. nvidia settings can do anything you need
<titan_ark> aperson: cant seem to find the repository
<noaXess> aperson:  is it normal, the the desktop compositing will be disabled if i enable the second monitor in nvidia-settings..
<aperson> titan_ark, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=thunderbird+ppa
<aperson> that search will have all you'll need
<aperson> noaXess, works fine over here
<titan_ark> aperson: thx a bunch!
<aperson> titan_ark, no problem
<noaXess> hm..
<aperson> noaXess, I could never get nvidia-settings to set a desktop span though
<aperson> I had to manually configure my xorg.conf
<aperson> if you'd like, I can post mine
<PeoplesAdvocate> hello all, anyone here available to help?
<aperson> just ask PeoplesAdvocate :)
<PeoplesAdvocate> Ok, I was making sure because I asked in the Ubuntu IRC and no one replied and there is like 1000+ people in there lol:-D
<titan_ark> aperson: whats with the daily releaases? is it advisable?
<titan_ark> i see that ppl advise not to go in for the daily update
<aperson> titan_ark, if you want the bleeding edge, yeah
<aperson> I'd find something for a stable build
<titan_ark> aperson: okay
<titan_ark> the ppa search seems to find repos for daily only :P
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyways I am having trouble updating a package in my freshly installed Ubuntu Server 8.04.4. It is intltool that keeps giving me problems in building transmission-daemon. any ideas on about doing this?
<aperson> PeoplesAdvocate, I hate to say it, but #ubuntu-server might be a better channel :/
<aperson> that, or #ubuntu
<PeoplesAdvocate> ahhh thanks! Didnt even cross my mind that there was such a channel. lol
<aperson> you just have to be patient, not everyone has time to answer every person that comes in
<PeoplesAdvocate> I have been to ubuntu but no one could help, they were to busy arguing about a name change that someone did. lol
<aperson> PeoplesAdvocate, ask once every ten-15 minutes
<PeoplesAdvocate> aperson: alright, i will thanks.
<noaXess> aperson: that will be nice, your xorg.conf
<aperson> noaXess, alright, lemme ssh into that box quick
<noaXess> aperson: okay..
<aperson> noaXess, http://pastie.org/810778
<Rav3nSw0rd> is there an application for kubuntu which can either have google wave in it's own... page, like a client, or give me a notification of when I get new waves? Or is this question better asked in a google related channel?
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, there's a notifier for google services
<Rav3nSw0rd> really? like, for more than one google thing? what's it called? sudo apt-get install <?>
<aperson> it isn't in the repos
<Rav3nSw0rd> *sigh* lol, knew it couldn't be that easy
<Rav3nSw0rd> where can I find it?
<aperson> save for sounding like a jerk... google
<aperson> googsystray
<aperson> second result for 'google wave notifier linux' :)
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah, was just about to ask for the name of it, thanks for the info aperson
<Rav3nSw0rd> curious, how do you know so much about so much?
<noaXess> aperson: do you need restarting your X for aplying this config? why i ask.. i have a notebook, and sometimes i need the external display, sometimes not..
<aperson> noaXess, yes
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, I spend a lot of time on the internet, and if I don't know something, I just look it up :)
<aperson> google-fu is an invaluable/powerful tool
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah, I guess I'm just bad at googling for stuff XD google-fu?
<jonah> hey guys i'm using karmic and stuck, i need to set alsa default to dsp1 but can't as there's no alsaconf etc in karmic does anyone know how please?
<jonah> already set defaults in settings section under multimedia but this doesn't control flashplayer output
<aperson> just a sec jonah
<jonah> and i want my usb speakers to play myspace and youtube sound
<aperson> I just had to fix that not long ago...
<aperson> I know it's in the ubuntu wiki...
<jonah> aperson: ok thanks
<aperson> jonah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<aperson> any relevant info is on that page
<jonah> aperson: can't see anything to help, i already know it's dsp1 i need i just need to set it
<jonah> but not sure how
<titan_ark> i just tried to install firefox 3.6 but still when i check its version it is the previous one
<titan_ark> why is that?
<aperson> titan_ark, how did you install it and from where?
<aperson> jonah, it's there :)
<titan_ark> aperson: i did this first: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<titan_ark> followed by an apt-get update
<titan_ark> then: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<aperson> that's it :)
<titan_ark> but when i check now its still 3.5 :P
<aperson> when you install firefox 3.6 separately
<aperson> -when*
<aperson> you have two installed
<titan_ark> whoa
<titan_ark> so what do i do now?
<aperson> you should be able to run firefox-3.6
<titan_ark> i cant seem to find it in my applications list
<Rav3nSw0rd> hm, aperson, do you know if the googsystray doesn't work with non-standard gmail accounts? It works perfectly for my standard GMail account, but my school email that runs through GMail doesn't work for some reason =/
<aperson> titan_ark, alt+f2 then
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, apps for your domain?
<titan_ark> aperson: alt+f2 and firefox still gives me the 3.5
<titan_ark> aperson: ah i see 3 updates for firefox :S
<titan_ark> lemme try that
<aperson> titan_ark, like I said, I meant running firefox-3.6 literally :)
<aperson> as in alt+f2 firefox-3.6
<titan_ark> ah
<titan_ark> okay shall try after this update
<titan_ark> and supposedly there is no stable repo for thunderbird
<titan_ark> it will be included for 10.04 only :(
<aperson> titan_ark, the mozillateam ppa not have it?
<titan_ark> aperson: nope, or at least i couldnt seem to find it. ubuntuzilla does but its for 32 bit only i suppose
<aperson> hmm
<titan_ark> aperson: ah upgraded and lost all my tabs in the restart x-(
<titan_ark> i can never seem to remember how to install a s/w from a tar.bz
<titan_ark> :(
<titan_ark> aperson: sick trying. could u pls help?
<Assurbanipal> hello everyone. I have a pc of 2gb Ram, Cpu: q9550, nvidia 7800gtx,1 sata hd(root/home),1sata DVDRW,1 Ide HD. When i tranfer files from a partition to another/a hd to another or to a usb stick, i face very very slow transfer rate and the system becomes unusable because of cpu usage. What is happening? I am trying a long time to fix that (switched through diferent kernels) but with no result. I am on kubuntu 9,10 64bit. PLZ help
<Assurbanipal>  me!
<aperson> I stick the the version in the repos, personally
<Rav3nSw0rd> hm, tar -xzvf to extract a tar.bz file
<Rav3nSw0rd> then there's usually a readme in there that you can read
<Rav3nSw0rd> -x for extract, z for bz, v for verbose, and I honestly don't know what the f does...
<aperson> Rav3nSw0rd, that's why there are manual pages :)
<Rav3nSw0rd> it helps if you understand it ^_^
<Daughain> VLC is beginning to get on my nerves...
<Rav3nSw0rd> like, what does "use file or device archive" mean? =/
<Vroomfondle> it means use a file or a device, rather than expecting input from stdin
<Rav3nSw0rd> so if you don't put the -f there, you can specify the directory name?
<aperson> I use unp and not worry about usage flags :)
<titan_ark> Daughain: VLC? what happened? I am struggling with thunderbird update
<Vroomfondle> (you can pipe data into tar via a command-line e.g. "myprogramwotgeneratesdata | tar"
<Daughain> VLC is th only thing that seems to be able to detect my soundcard and actualy use it. SO, ofcourse, it keeps crashing.
<Vroomfondle> Rav3nSw0rd: no, if you don't put the -f it will expect you to pipe data in as above
<Vroomfondle> rather than it reading a file
<Rav3nSw0rd> ah
<titan_ark> damn
<Rav3nSw0rd> ok, I think I get it now, and how do you specify a directory name? tar -xzvf <tar.bz file>  to myfolder?
<noaXess> aperson: what nvidia driver do you have installed? i have a flicker problem with mine.. see here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337716
<aperson> noaXess, 185.18.36
<noaXess> oka.y.
<aperson> installed via envyng
<Daughain> well, let see if this will not crash.
<noaXess> aperson: just installing 195.30 from vdpau..
<aperson>  Daughain #videolan is on this network fwiw
<Bugsbane> Anyone know if there are plans to package a more recent version of Koffice (>2.02 ) for Lucid?
<Daughain> aperson: HUnh?
<aperson> Daughain, if you're having issues with vlc, they can help you :)
<aperson> I was having vlc segment faults
<aperson> they helped me out pretty quick
<Daughain> I'm actualy having sound issues. VLC just happens to be the only thing that will recognize my sound card.
<skype> #Bangs Head Rocks out Jamming *Listening to MuchLoud*
<Assurbanipal> hello everyone. I have a pc of 2gb Ram, Cpu: q9550, nvidia 7800gtx,1 sata hd(root/home),1sata DVDRW,1 Ide HD. When i tranfer files from a partition to another/a hd to another or to a usb stick, i face very very slow transfer rate and the system becomes unusable because of cpu usage. What is happening? I am trying a long time to fix that (switched through diferent kernels) but with no result. I am on kubuntu 9,10 64bit. PLZ help
<Assurbanipal>  me!
<aperson> Assurbanipal, I think that's a known bug, if it's the one I'm thinking of
<aperson> though I haven't seen cpu spikes, I've just seen painfully slow file transfers across partitions
<aperson> the fix for it is in 2.6.32
<Assurbanipal> aperson: so what can i do?install a different kernel?
<aperson> Assurbanipal, apart from filing a bug report, no idea :/
<nnn0> is there any unusual logging activity ?
<nnn0> and have you checked the mode with hdparm -i or something
<Assurbanipal> if i install 2.6.33-rc from kernel.ubuntu.com will it help?
<Assurbanipal> nnn0: i don't really understand what u say..
<nnn0> if your disk is sda, try: hdparm -i /dev/sda
<nnn0> look for the mode with the star *
<nnn0> you would have to do that from root
<nnn0> or use sudo
<Assurbanipal> http://pastebin.com/d5c476950
<nnn0> looks good
<Assurbanipal> so,what now?
<nnn0> hm
<nnn0> have you tried to run top ?
<nnn0> you should see whats using cpu
<Assurbanipal> while copying u meen?
<nnn0> yeah
<nnn0> and have you checked the logs ?
<aperson> I'd check the file transfer speed with dd, that's what I was reading in the bug reports
<aperson> and does the speed start out fine, and drop?
<aperson> or does it start out slow?
<Assurbanipal> it starts and then drops...
<Assurbanipal> in top, nothning seems to use my cpu that hard, but i have a plasmoid of cpu usage that shows all 4 cores are 100% used and the system doesn't respond
<nnn0> have you checked the logs ?
<nnn0> i use multitail usually
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> sudo apt-get install multitail
<nnn0> multitail /var/log/messages
<aperson> what does multitail do?
<nnn0> tail files
<nnn0> you'll see the end of the file
<aperson> well... I gathered that
<nnn0> updating as it goes
<aperson> it does multiple files?
<nnn0> multitail can show you several files at the same time
<aperson> ah
<nnn0> with highlighting
<aperson> I was wondering what it offered over watch
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> you could also try to install sysstat
<nnn0> and use iostat for more info
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> i installed some new splash screens but they don't appear in the list in system settings
<Wolfcastle> maybe the files get downloaded somewhere and I can add them manually?
<Wolfcastle> how come kubuntu does not have an artwork theme?
<Wolfcastle> there are some community made ready to use
<tiagofilipe> does anyone knows how to make fb keys work in a vaio fz21m?
<tiagofilipe> I tried everything and just can't make it work
<reddragon45> anyone in here to provide help?
<tiagofilipe> 	
<aperson> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<reddragon45> ok
<tiagofilipe> yeah
<tiagofilipe> I tryed the ubuntu forums and nothing to
<reddragon45> my Kubuntu cd will not boot up live or install
<tiagofilipe> and even forums from other distributions
<tiagofilipe> really?
<tiagofilipe> that's odd
<aperson> reddragon45, does the md5 match?
<tiagofilipe> did you check your bios for the boot order?
<reddragon45> It worked when i got it two times from live boot but now nothing
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<kaddi> hi :)
<BluesKaj> still trying to figure out how to rid chrome -beta of those annoying bongo drum sounds when clicking on tabs etc
<kaddi> never used chrome. sorry.
<kaddi> the google newsgroup suggests that there is a --disable-audio switch, but that might kill sound entirely and not just the tabswitching sounds.
<kaddi> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=3b9f4cab1f94aed1&hl=en
<Peace-> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get remove --purge mystuff
<BluesKaj> Peace-, that sounds dangerous
<Peace-> BluesKaj: that rimove the software = mystuff
<Peace-> for example sudo apt-get remove --purge kdenlive
<Peace-> that removes kdenlive
<Peace-> and stop
<llutz> "apt-get purge package"  no "remove --" needed since a while
<BluesKaj> Peace-, what is "my stuff" on google-chrome ?
<Daughain> I;dlike to know how to watch a dvd. =)
<Peace-> !dvd | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daughain> Peace, if it was that simple, I would be enjoying my movie. :P
<kaddi> Peace-: BluesKaj wants to disable certain sounds in chrome, not get rid of chrome entirely...
<Peace-> kaddi: oh
<BluesKaj> I don't want to purge google chrome , just rid the sounds it makes when clicking on tabs
<Peace-> BluesKaj: but you have installed google-chrome or crhoumim ?
<Peace-> i suggest to test chromium ....
<Peace-> and remove google-chrome
<BluesKaj> already ran chromium for a while, I prefer chrome-beta
<kaddi> Daughain: what have you tried so far? And what exactly isn't working?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm i am sorry then... i have never used chrome-beta
<buckfast> Hi. For some reason, by Grub2 menu is all messed up. It loads Kubuntu but not other operating systems. How can I fix this
<BluesKaj> Peace-, it looks almost exactly the same but it crashes and freezes mor often than beta
<Peace-> buckfast: have you tried sudo update-grub2
<Daughain> VLC, dragon, and totem. NOne are working. Totem crashes as soon as it tries to play, Dragon shows one still screen.....And VLC says it cant read the disk.
<BluesKaj> buckfast, sudo update-grub , first of all
<BluesKaj> Daughain, do you have a windows OS to test it ?
<Peace-> Daughain: ffplay myvstuff
<buckfast> Peace-: BluesKaj: Okay, did this, and it seemed to have gone fine, found all the OS-es. Should it work now?
<Daughain> BlueEagle: Test what? The hardware?
<Peace-> buckfast: try to reboot
<BluesKaj> buckfast, yes it should , reboot into another OS to check
<Daughain> Err.... BluesKaj , Windows to test what?
<BluesKaj> the dvd
<Daughain> The hardware, or the disk itself?
<BluesKaj> the disk
<Peace-> teh disk...
<Daughain> Store bought copy of the HUlk, and I;ve watched it before....
 * Peace- robooting to lucid
<BluesKaj> there are some issues with dvds on karmic , if you don't have the kubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 installed
<Daughain> I have bnoth ubuntu and kubuntu restricted extras
<Daughain> Disk is playing fine on this laptop.
<BluesKaj> you don't need both
<Daughain> I wanted to watch it on the desktop. Will not play on that system.
<BluesKaj> does your desktop play other dvdx?
<BluesKaj> err dvds
<Daughain> DOresnt seem to, the first one I tried was an import, so, I switched to a diff dvd, still nothing.
<Daughain> OK, I give up for now.....Night, all.
<BluesKaj> Daughain, I think you may have a brohken cdrom
<merlin38> test
<BluesKaj> Daughain, have you installed w32codecs , or if you run 64bit, w64codecs
<merlin38> Why nobody speak here ?
<Vroomfondle> because we've nothing to say.
<merlin38> ok i was wondering if i has something wrong. First irc !
<joe_> im having trouble loading the Nvidia driver (the one from Nvidia directly)  I start up, then hit control tab F1, then I log on and do a sudo service kdm stop, then I try to run the sudo sh Nvidia and it says X is running??!!??  I do seeeee a kdm-greet process but a kill -9 will not even kill it
<merlin38> and french speaking furthermore !
<Vroomfondle> Ah. You're doing fine.
<Vroomfondle> there is a French channel by the way, in case you have not heard.
<Vroomfondle> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<merlin38> thanks
<merlin38> why don't u use nvidia from repository ?
<joe_> merlin38, I don't want to and thats not my question
<Vroomfondle> tried the old-fashiioned "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"?
<merlin38> sorry! A french habit that make exactly try english forum and irc. Whe respond other when we do not know the real respoonse !
<joe_> Vroomfondle, doesnt that say we should be using service now instead?  Upstart u know...
<Vroomfondle> I haven't tried on the latest release, tbh
<Vroomfondle> I'd presumed that it would still work
<Vroomfondle> else there're probably quite a lot of broken admin scripts out there right now ;)
<kaddi> when did /etc/init.d/kdm stop start working again? -.-
<joe_> When I do a sudo service kdm stop.... Why does the process kdm_greet still exist?  and I can't kill it with pkill or kill -9 its an undead zombie! =P
<kaddi> joe_: you could try booting into recovery mode, that shouldn't give you no gui and let you copy what you need to copy
<joe_> Why after I stop kdm is the Nvidia installer claiming that X is still running?
<BluesKaj> joe_, you must stop it from the tty
<joe_> BluesKaj, how?
<kaddi> where do I check which language i have installed on my system? I seem to have a weird mix of German and English currently :s
<BluesKaj> joe_, alt+ctrl+F1 , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BluesKaj> no patience
<kaddi> hehe
<[-Haza-]> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0551, should be 0440  <- when trying to run a sudo command... not a good thing? ;(
<genii> [-Haza-]: Very much not a good thing. The only way to fix is with boot from livecd and then to change the permissions that way. The local box is locked out now from itself
<[-Haza-]> genii: oh dear.... how the hell did i do this?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> is it possible to install different independent versions of kde?
<Wolfcastle> I would like to try 4.4 without having to eliminate 4.3
<genii> [-Haza-]: Most likely with some command like: chmod      but with wrong options
<[-Haza-]> genii: I think you're right! i think i made a type and chmod'ed the wrong directory :s
<[-Haza-]> too many ../../../ 's
<scunizi> [-Haza-]: sometimes using <TAB> helps auto complete
<genii> [-Haza-]: Well, as I said you need to boot from livecd now to repair.
<[-Haza-]> scunizi: indeed
<[-Haza-]> genii: Okay, im running kubuntu 8.x, can i use a kubuntu 9.x live CD to recover this?
<genii> [-Haza-]: So if you do now in Konsole:  mount         and then look for the line which says what /dev   that  /    is on, after cd booting, do: sudo mount /dev/that-name-it-reports-goes-here  /mnt            and then: sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<genii> [-Haza-]: Yes any livecd will do
<[-Haza-]> Gotcha
<[-Haza-]> genii: This line? /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<genii> [-Haza-]: Yup, so thats the one you want to run the commands on from the cd
<genii> Apologies on lag, working here
<[-Haza-]> genii: Hey no problmes at all. Appreciate the help!! :)
<[-Haza-]> *problems
<genii> [-Haza-]: Keep in mind other files there may also be screwy now too
<[-Haza-]> genii: Yeah i fear i may have done alot of damage.. should be so lazy
<genii> (if you did some recursive chmod on the whole directory of /etc )
<[-Haza-]> or no i was lucky not to use -r
<[-Haza-]> but i think the command imust have run was chmod +x ../*
<[-Haza-]> ../ happens to be the /etc dir and NOT the dir i wanted
<genii> [-Haza-]: Well, after you have the sudoers straightened out, you can fix it
<[-Haza-]> genii: Okay, Im going to reboot and load the live CD. execute the command you mentioned above and i'll (hopefully) be back :D
<genii> See you then
<badr> Hi
<kaddi> !hi | badr
<ubottu> badr: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mistrynitesh> !digikam
<badr> what is new in ubuntu 9.10
<miquel_> Hi! I cannot play my music with Amarok 2.2.2 with my user. I must use root user if I want that Amarok works
<miquel_> I use Kubuntu 9.10
<miquel_> I have reinstalled Amarok but any change. I have reinstalled Kubuntu but any change
<miquel_> How do I know Photon and Alsa is working correctly?
<sparagnippide> ciao a tutti
<sparagnippide> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to install KDE on ubuntu Lynx and I get this: http://dpaste.com/155000/
<afd_> Any ideas what I can do?
<Mamarok> afd_: please ask in #ubuntu+1, all thinks regarding Lucid should go there
<miquel_> From Amarok in debugger mode I get this message: [EngineController] [WARNING!] Phonon failed to play this URL. Error:  "Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for MRL [file://home/miquel/M%C3%BAsica/01 We Are Golden.mp3]"
<miquel_> I think I have a problem in Phonon. I don't know what is this and how could I solve it
<_Rocket> hi
<_Rocket> how can i remove all packages installed from the repository with origin = LP-PPA-ricotz-unstable ?
<afd_> what about this http://dpaste.com/155000/ error?
<Mamarok> rockdisable the repository, then the packages should show as obsolete
<afd_> Mamarok: which repository?
<Mamarok> oops, wrong completion
<Mamarok> afd_: that was not for you, sorry
<afd_> oh, sorry
<Mamarok> _Rocket: see above
<afd_> I was hoping for an answer :)
<Mamarok> afd_: and you should really ask in #ubuntu+1, we do not handle Lucid support here
<afd_> ok
<_Rocket> Mamarok: how to disable it?
<Mamarok> _Rocket: which package manager are you using?
<_Rocket> apt-get
<Mamarok> _Rocket: then you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment or remove the PPA there
<_Rocket> i already tried it
<Mike1> hey! How much RAM does Kubuntu need approximately? I guess the good old 256MB are not enough anymore ;-)
<_Rocket> and it doesn't work
<Mamarok> Mike1: it wokrs, but very slow
<Mamarok> works*
<Mike1> Mamarok: how much do you recommend for normal use? 512MB at least?
<Mamarok> _Rocket: well, it will not be removed automatically, you need to tell it to remove those packages
<Mamarok> Mike1: yes, more if you want to have compositing
<_Rocket> so i tried also dist-upgrade, it should downgrade these packages
<Mamarok> _Rocket: normally aptitude can do that very well, run sudo aptitude update and it will suggest to remove the obsolete packages
<Mike1> Mamarok: okay, thanks for the info. Just writing an article about Ubuntu on old hardware in the german ubuntuusers-wiki :-)
<Mamarok> _Rocket: unlikely, if those are newer version you will have to remove those explicitely
<Mamarok> Mike1: it's the same for Gnome BTW
<Mike1> Mamarok: does it not run quite well with 256MB or 384MB?
<Mamarok> Mike1: both use the same amount for the libraries
<Mike1> Mamarok: I once read from a quite trustworthy user that the requirements of GNOME have stayed the same since some time …
<Mike1> *for some time
<Mamarok> Mike1: so if you want to run compositing smoothly with Gnome or KDE you will need more than 512 MB anyway
<Tm_T> Mamarok: more than?
<Mamarok> Mike1: so did the KDE requirements
<Mamarok> Tm_T: to run compositing smoothly I said, it does run below, but it will be awfully slow
<kaddi> the latest kernel update is amazing! :)
 * Mike1 is glad that he does not run GNOME or KDE :D
<Tm_T> Mamarok: hmm, depends ofcourse, but yeah it requires bit more of ram
<genii> Mike1: I have a P3 which runs KDE on 384 but *JUST* . and without compositing
<Mamarok> Mike1: it always depends on the applications you want to run anyway
<Mamarok> running 10 apps + compositing will likely be very limit in both desktops
<Tm_T> I have laptop running KDE4 with compositioning pretty well and 256 MiB ram
<Mamarok> wiht less than 512 MB
<Mamarok> Tm_T: how fast is your graphic card?
<Mamarok> he was talking about old hardware
<Tm_T> Mamarok: ati 9200
<Mamarok> so I assume a slow graphic card
<Mamarok> which is not exactly slow :)
<Mike1> Mamarok: yes, that’s something people often forget when looking at „needs XY MB of RAM” ;-)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: is not fast either (:
<Tm_T> anyway, running apps are more limiting factor than DE
<Mamarok> Mike1: so if you have a fast graphic card of course you will use less RAM for the graphics
<Mike1> Tm_T: is it a default KDE4? what apps do you run on it?
<genii> Tm_T: On that P3 sometimes stuff takes 7-10 seconds after clicking before the cursor goes into "I'm doing something now"
<Tm_T> genii: ouch
<Mike1> Mamarok: my “yes, …” was meant for your “depends on the applications …” message
<Mamarok> genii: that sounds like a very slow processor
<Tm_T> Mike1: not default, I drop nepomuk, strigi and akonadi entirely and then I avoid running too many apps simultaneously, Konqueror as browser
<Mamarok> Mike1: the graphic card has an influence, too
<genii> Mamarok: Pentium 3 800, 6Gb hd,384Mb ram, 100Mhz bus
<Mike1> Mamarok: if it’s a shared-memory one, but else?
<Mamarok> genii: sounds very slow
<Mamarok> Pentium 3 was ages ago
<binarylooks> Are nepomuk and akonadi really such memory hogs? I thought strigi alone would cause real slow downs at times
<genii> Yes, it can be painful. Mostly it's a testing box
<Mike1> Mamarok: very slow? Atom 1,6GHz isn’t that much faster …
<Mamarok> Mike1: but it doesn't work the same way internally
<Tm_T> binarylooks: no, but when you have only 256 MiB of ram, every bit counts, and nepomuk and akonadi each takes over 10 MiB I believe
 * Mamarok checks the Nepomuk/Strigi/Akonadi use
<daskreech> Mamarok: KDE4 requirements have dropped
<daskreech> Mike1: I'm glad you don't run them either :)
<binarylooks> Tm_T: I am a bit afraid that new users immediately think that nepomuk is bad when people on forums declare it as evil memory users
<daskreech> Isn't choice grand :-)
<binarylooks> They miss a lot of cool stuff by disabling it, whereas strigi is not really useful
<Tm_T> binarylooks: nah, it's not bad for modern hardware
<Mamarok> Tm_T: Nepomuk runs almost nothing here, virtuoso is at 20, but X is taking up 300 MB
 * Mamarok has 4 GB though
<Mamarok> so of course my apps have more available
<binarylooks> Tm_T: 256 Mb really sounds anciant :-)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: that's the thing, Nepomuk needs those backends and services (:)
<daskreech> binarylooks: NEpomuk is trying to keep an index of your drives  in RAM so I guess since most people have a dispportinate size ratio of RAM to drive space it would make some heavy use of RAM
<BluesKaj> I dumped virtuoso , it doesn't do anything for me
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: then you don't have Nepomuk
<Tm_T> anyway, time to kick this machine ->
<binarylooks> daskreech: I thought nepomuk handles tags, strigi keeps the index of files and their contents?
<daskreech> binarylooks: Keeps it in nepomuk if I recall correctly
<BluesKaj> yeah nepomuk is quite useless me too , i don't the point of it
<binarylooks> daskreech: hmmm, I might read up on that. I am not sure
<BluesKaj> for me
<binarylooks> BluesKaj: thats ok, it still is in its initial stage
<BluesKaj> binarylooks, most files I need , I can find with the run box
<binarylooks> BluesKaj: but the krunner gets its information from somewhere
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help
<eagles0513875> i just installed karmic on my usb hdd and for some reason im unable to use apt to uninstall anything or install anythign it keeps giving me an error
<binarylooks> eagles0513875: its easier if you immediately ask a question without warning us
<eagles0513875> binarylooks: and i asked the question
<BluesKaj> binarylooks, maybe i don't understand nepomuk's uses clearly , so telling me about krunner doesn't help :)
<eagles0513875> let me pastbin the error im getting
<binarylooks> BluesKaj: same for me actually :-)
<ilumi> what is a good device to make it a linux media player? aka portable
<badr> i cannot use my camera benq 1300 in ubuntu 9.10
 * Mamarok wonders where that pastebin URL ended up...
<binarylooks> badr: #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: maybe you can help me out but im not sure my question is about
<eagles0513875> above
<eagles0513875> and here is the pastebin to go with my question
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: where?
<eagles0513875> basically Mamarok my problem is with apt after installing karmic to an external usb hard drive i get the errors as follows in the paste http://pastebin.com/m2c7bea11
<r00t_> How do i upgrade ktorrent to its latest version? Also how do i check to see what versioni have now?
<binarylooks> eagles0513875: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: check your sources.list, something is missing there
<genii> eagles0513875: Does: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/                      show the file "status-old" as being there and larger than 0 size?
<eagles0513875> all repos are there just looked
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> binarylooks: http://pastebin.com/m360f3f0e
<mahasamoot> when is 10.4 due?
<eagles0513875> !lucid | mahasamoot
<ubottu> mahasamoot: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> genii: and yes its larger then 0
<binarylooks> mahasamoot: the 10 means 2010, the 4 means april
<Mike1> it is stable on my PC, ubottu is wrong!
<genii> eagles0513875: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status             and then try the apt-get update   or so again
<eagles0513875> genii: ok
<Mamarok> Mike1: this is not up to discussion here
<mahasamoot> binarylooks: thank you
<eagles0513875> Mike1: join ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion
<eagles0513875> ty genii :) that did the trick
<genii> eagles0513875: np
<mahasamoot> if I want to use btrfs, am I better out with 9.10 or 10.4?
 * eagles0513875 learned somethign new today
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: just don't forget it, Knotes is nice for remembering
<binarylooks> Knotes with akonadi will rock ! :-)
<eagles0513875> well Mamarok genii suggested i put sync in fstab so it doesnt happen again
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: writre it down, I know you will forget it
<binarylooks> I tried basket4 from git yesterday, really cool
<eagles0513875> basket i really like
<eagles0513875> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3.1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 4866 kB, installed size 7592 kB
<eagles0513875> :) glad ot see its still about i heard the original dev was no longer going to work on it but i contacted him and he said someone else was taking over
<Mike1> binarylooks, eagles0513875: is it possible to set alarms with Basket?
<eagles0513875> Mike1: dunno i havent used it in a lil bit as i have been off linux
<eagles0513875> but now that i have an install on my external hdd im going ot install it again
<binarylooks> eagles0513875: it will be released on feb 12th or something
<eagles0513875> binarylooks: new version of it?
<binarylooks> eagles0513875: yep, the website is not up to date yet. check the kubuntu-devel mailing list for info
<binarylooks> eagles0513875: there is a ppa with snapshots
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> i might just go to the site and grab the source
<eagles0513875> dunno what it is with me but i like compiling stuff from source
<BluesKaj> well, some apps aren't available in the repos , so I occasionally compile , usually linux versions of windows apps
<Mike1> compiling is cool … if it works
<jasj> #openbravo-es
<r00t_> How do i upgrade ktorrent to its latest version? Also how do i check to see what versioni have now?
<binarylooks> how do I get python plasmoids running in karmic with kde sc rc2?
<binarylooks> r00t_: check in the about dialogue
<r00t_> I have ktorent version 3.24 how do i upgrade tot eh current version of 3.3.?
<binarylooks> r00t_: karmic?
<r00t_> binarylooks:  Is karmic stable yet? thats the new *buntu right?
<binarylooks> karmic is the current stable ubuntu
<binarylooks> the new one will be lucid in april
<r00t_> how do i see what version of kubutnu ihave?
<r00t_> lsmod something?
<werfact> r00t_: uname -a
<Vroomfondle> lsb_release -a
<binarylooks> ^that gives the kernel number
<Vroomfondle> uname will give kernel number. lsb_release will give Kubuntu version.
<r00t_> it says im on karmic.
<werfact> ok
<binarylooks> r00t_: so if you fully updated, ktorent 3.3 is not in karmic yet. you will have to see if you can get it from  somewhere else
<r00t_> Darn... Would downoading the newest ktorrent and installing it manulaly cause me to loose my current torrents? Its very important i dont loose them as i need them for work.
<r00t_> urrent downloading torrents^
<binarylooks> r00t_: do you know what a ppa is?
<r00t_> Nope.
<binarylooks> r00t_: u will not loose current torrents, but a backup is always good
<binarylooks> hmm, i have to run..ktorrent 3.3 is in ht efollowing ppa
<binarylooks> ppa:futurepilot/ppa
<r00t_> well i actuaLLY I DO KNOW WHAT ppa is but i dont think your talking abuot phenylpropylamine
<binarylooks> ppa's are additional sources but they come with a risk, because pacages a re not really tested
<r00t_> awesome,how do i add that to my sources.list?
<binarylooks> r00t_: https://launchpad.net/~futurepilot/+archive/ppa
<binarylooks> r00t_: follow from there or ask around, i have to leave now. Good luck
<r00t_> thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question are these warnings something i should worry about http://pastebin.com/mf47edff
<r00t_> i added teh  PPA but now it says he following packages have been kept back:
<r00t_>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-good kipi-plugins ktorrent ktorrent-data libgegl-0.0-0 libgphoto2-port0 libgpod-common libpurple0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic mozilla-plugin-vlc neverball neverball-common
<r00t_>   neverball-data neverputt pidgin pidgin-data vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
<FloodBotK3> r00t_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_> How would i force it to just upgrade ktorrent??
<greyhat> # klkid /path/disk  to see UUID ?
<greyhat> i mean blkid
<werfact> r00t_: WELL, IF THERE ARE NO NEEDED PACKAGES, YOU CANT UPDATE IT
<r00t_> Even if thers a newer version in my repos? Thats sounds silly,there has to be someway to upgrade a package to its latest version,
<werfact> you cant if you cant satisfy dependencies
<WaltzingAlong> r00t_: sudo aptitude install ktorrent ?
<WaltzingAlong> r00t_: could be held back for various reasons - one being that the required dependencies are not (yet) available
<bowser> hi all, can I somehow extract RARs with passwords on a samba share?
<eagles0513875> is anyone else experiencing connectivity issues with konversation?
<Peace-> eagles0513875: mm no
<Peace-> eagles0513875: but i am on lucid xD
<daskreech> r00t_: Where are you getting the update of ktorrent from/
<bjb1959> I upgraded to kde 4.4 and everything works great so far. the only issue is dpms. for some reason I have to enter xset -dpms at a command prompt to shut it off even though it is shut off in power settings. any ideas?
<Iskorptix> where I could set default browser ?
<genii> Hm. 52 seconds is hardly long enough to wait for an answer
<travers> hi
<Ike_Coast> Hullo there
<genii> !hi | travers
<ubottu> travers: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<travers> got 2 go see u
<somekool> are KDE 4.4 RC3 packages on their way? usuallly kubuntu is faster than the entire world at packaging KDE.... I'm not used to waiting for so long ;) hehe ..... 4.4.0 has been tagged as well
<dawid> Hi you lot ;D
<titan_ark> damn wireless stopped working again!
<dawid> xD it always stops
<titan_ark> was working fine until last night
<titan_ark> i reboot
<titan_ark> and now i need to plug in a wire
<titan_ark> gawd this is irritating
<titan_ark> Damn, my wireless is not working. was working fine until last night. i reboot and now i need to plug in a wire
<seb_> salut ^
<seb_> ^^
<titan_ark> need help with knetworkmanager
<Peace-> titan_ark: ?
<Peace-> what's up?
<Peace-> 10 seconds and i will go out
<Peace-> 9
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> 5
<Peace-> 0
<titan_ark> Peace-: my wireless is not working. was working fine until last night. i reboot and now i need to plug in a wire
<titan_ark> :O
<Peace-> titan_ark: mmm
<Peace-> titan_ark: could you create a new user ?
<Peace-> test if you get the same issue?
<Peace-> if yes that is bad
<Peace-> if no :D
<Peace-> enjoy
<titan_ark> Peace-: okay shall try. could you tell me what is the package name for knetworkmanager
<titan_ark> i cant seem to remove it
<titan_ark> or install
<Peace-> titan_ark: anyway if you get the same issue you could think to install wicd
<Peace-> titan_ark: you have not to remove it
<Peace-> just try before to create a new user
<Peace-> then if even with the new user you can't get the stuff working
<titan_ark> okay
<Peace-> maybe you could try to reinstall
<Peace-> knetworkmanager
<Peace-> ok lets see the package
<titan_ark> sure :) thx
<Peace-> apt-cache search knetworkmanager
<Peace-> knm-runtime - KDE NetworkManagement infrastructure runtime files
<Peace-> network-manager-kde - KDE system tray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<titan_ark> cool thx Peace-
<Peace-> titan_ark: you can get my personal  apt- service menu
<Peace-> on kde apps
<titan_ark> dint get you?
<Peace-> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Apt-servicemenu?content=108087
<Peace-> it's not perfect but it works
<titan_ark> :) cool
<titan_ark> thx a bunch
<Peace-> now :) i going out
<titan_ark> Peace-: :) cya
<titan_ark> *reboots*
<theclaw> hi
<theclaw> how exactly do I enable dualhead support? system settings shows both screens, but I can't find an option to enable dualhead :/
<theclaw> I can set the size and orientation for both screens, but I can't "drag" the screens on the right side like in gnome
<somekool> theclaw: depends on your video card
<theclaw> somekool: my video card supports xrandr
<somekool> nvidia ?
<theclaw> somekool: no, ATI with opensource drivers - it works in gnome
<theclaw> I just don't know how that system settings GUI is supposed to work :)
<somekool> under kubuntu 9.10 ? you have twinhead under gnome but not under KDE ?
<theclaw> somekool: yes, it's (k)ubuntu 9.10
<xrandr> theclaw: i thank your video card for supporting me.
<theclaw> :)
<theclaw> somekool: yes - I just don't know how to use the KDE GUI ;)
<theclaw> somekool: I go to system settings -> display and it lists both displays; I however can't enable dualhead
<theclaw> somekool: I'm pretty sure it would work with xrandr at the command line, but I don't want to do that as this will get overwritten every time possibly
<theclaw> nobody uses dualhead on gnome? :/
<theclaw> err, on kde
<jrdnyquist> I do
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: do you use the system settings to configure it?
<jrdnyquist> well obviously xorg.conf has to be setup with 2 monitors first
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: it's not an X.org problem!
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: I don't use xorg.conf - just xrandr
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: I have a rather empty xorg.conf ;)
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: I just tried doing it with xrandr manually - it basically works, but it sets the wrong screen as primary
<jrdnyquist> well it was effortless for me I jsut ran nvidia-settings and it happend automagically
<theclaw> oh.. okay :/
<theclaw> kinda sad that system settings doesn't seem to be capable of setting up dualhead :(
<jrdnyquist> systems settings -> display -> multiple monitors
<jrdnyquist> never had to touch it though
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: it says: "This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread across multiple monitors. You do not appear to have this configuration.."
<jrdnyquist> oh I misunderstood
<jrdnyquist> I am jsut running a single desktop across two
<jrdnyquist> you want two separate X session on each head?
<theclaw> no
<theclaw> I want a single desktop across two displays, and I don't know any way to configure it with KDE
<theclaw> it works *fine* with xrandr at the command line
<theclaw> I'll take a screenshot
<jrdnyquist> what type vid card?
<theclaw> radeon. it's xrandr 1.2 capable
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: http://i.imgur.com/3iCYf.png
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: I want to setup my desktop to span the two displays
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: I thought I could simply drag one screen above the other, but this doesn't work
<jrdnyquist> well not something I've had to worry about but are you doing something along the lines of: http://en.opensuse.org/Configuring_graphics_cards/Dual_Head_Mode ?
<MHz128> how do I change the *root* desktop image? without using 'feh'
<teage> Can anyone tell me why, everytime i exit the kde menu konqueror opens up. Gives me a message and says "kde.org contacted" whats with that and how do i end it?
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: there's no option for "position" here
<jrdnyquist> wish I could help man but I'm in nvidia-settings world over here I'd just be googling etc
<skype> Hi Tortue , Can I get compensated for mine?
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: thanks for your help, thoguh
<skype> 7 weeks in Denver getting severly beaten and druged for trespassing wow seems worth a million to me
<skype> what you all think?
<skype> paypal katovic@shaw.ca
<maco> er what was that?
<theclaw> meh
<somekool> theclaw: try using the gnome GUI to setup dualhead under KDE
<neimadh> hello
<somekool> i've heard of some twinhead problems with Kubuntu/KDE and ATI cards
<neimadh> what sort of problems??
<theclaw> somekool: nope, doesn't work (it's not an ATI card issue)
<neimadh> i've have a problem with grub. After each update he show me each version of kubuntu
<neimadh> could you help me??
<neimadh> so now i've 3 version of kubuntu in grub (each runs perfectly and it seems they are the same)
<somekool> theclaw: what is the issue then ?
<mahasamoot> do I need alt install for LUKS, or can I use the normal install disk?
<theclaw> somekool: KDE doesn't allow me to position the screens relative to each other!
<theclaw> somekool: I want to say something like "screen 0 above screen 1"
<somekool> I'm not suprise the KDE GUI does not allow it.
<jrdnyquist> theclaw, I'm think you need to add two screen sections in xorg.conf
<jrdnyquist> mine is bare and stock, other than that
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: no I don't, xrandr supports it without xorg.conf
<jrdnyquist> that's all nvidia-settings modified to make it happen for me
<jrdnyquist> hmm ok
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: yes, but nvidia doesn't use xrandr 1.2 I guess
<jrdnyquist> hmm ok
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: they use their own configuration interface
<jrdnyquist> not familiar with it
<theclaw> somekool: why aren't you surprised? ;)
<theclaw> I actually thought that's where KDE is better than gnome :-/
<somekool> not having one feature does not mean it aint better
<somekool> KDE is far better, but I'm not surprise to hear this one is missing
<somekool> that's it
<jrdnyquist> theclaw, I'm sure you've googled to death but did you see this... http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01
<theclaw> jrdnyquist: yeah I tried that, it works but I'm not able to set up the primary screen
<somekool> have a good weekend
<theclaw> I'll probably try KDE sometimes later again. There are other problems too (graphical glitches in some GUI elements like radio buttons)
<jrdnyquist> and there's all those K's
<theclaw> I wouldn't mind that ;)
<theclaw> (the graphical glitches are video driver problems that occur in gnome too, just not as often)
<len__> Is KDE 4.4 rc3 going to be released for 9.10?
<jerem_> slt tlm
<jerem_> french here?
<jc0694> has anybody ever had problems on startup having kubuntu recognize an external hard drive? it will recognize it if i unplug and plug in again but it won't see it if already plugged in at startup.  any ideas?
<Daughain> jc0694: If you are leaving it always plugged in, you could always mount it in fstab.
<jc0694> Daughain: thanks for the info... i'm reading up on fstab now... is this something that can be done quickly and easily?
<Daughain> jc0694: I nwver mounted a US drive, but, once you know the path, it shoudlnt be that hard, I thin it took me a whole ten min the first time I set a drive in fstab.
<Daughain> USB.
<Daughain> I need sleep.
<kebomix> hello , any idea about how to install gnome network manager instead of knetworkmaanger and make it default ?
<jc0694> Daughain: do u have to do this manually by editing the fstab file or can i configure this with a gui?
<Daughain> Manual edit with gedit, or another text editor.
<petr_> hello
<darthanubis> sound from mutiple sources simultanesously does not work out the bok with kubuntu
<darthanubis> anyone have a link to the fix
<asdfsaf123> tell me please  what is this?   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/07/%23kubuntu.html
<darthanubis> I think it involves .asoundrc file and its settings
<NewUser> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/07/#kubuntu.html
<NewUser> what is it?
<NewUser> how to remove my talk in this list?
<kaddi_> that is not possible I believe
<kaddi_> that is why you get the following message when you log in: "This channel is publicly logged. The official Ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"
<NewUser> (((   there are my IP
<NewUser> One way to hide my IP is to go to my provider  and ask him
<kaddi_> do you have a static IP?
<NewUser> yes
<kaddi_> ah
<NewUser> ah ah ((
<kaddi_> I'm afraid I don't think there is anything that one can do now. Sorry.
<tsimpson> if you want to hide your IP, you should register your nick and ask for a unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<NewUser> no-no  I write my IP in some talking   and so...  I input my IP in google and I see link on log of kubuntu...
<NewUser> and there are my nikname and all my talks
<NewUser> somebody ues TOR?   Or this programm should not be used ?
<NewUser> Because if I use TOR then I want to hide my IP   and it is strange
<jussi01> NewUser: gpg tor you can use, but best to ask this on #freenode
<tsimpson> why do you need to hide your IP so badly?
<NewUser> no no no !   I am self  write MY IP in one of messages in this chennel
<NewUser> tor is another question
<tsimpson> ok, so?
<BenPA> help ... just did an update on 9.10 and can only boot into 2.6.27-16-generic all other img freeze
<NewUser> I find out that I can not delete IP  from old log of kubuntu... and all history of records located in kubuntu server
<tsimpson> I still don't get what the big deal is
<e_t_> Is there a way to disable the window "snap" feature in the 4.4 RC? Almost every time I click on a title bar, it thinks I want to adjust the window size, but I don't.
<NewUser> bye
<BenPA>  just did an update on 9.10 and can only boot into 2.6.27-16-generic all other img freeze .... can I or should I add noapic to boot and what is the format?
<htc> وينكم
<ton> #ubuntu
<ton> hello
<kaddi_> hi :)
<ton> ^^
<ton> um....
<ton> so i was hoping irc would be better for help....
<kaddi_> how so?
<ton> does anyone know where "system tools" is????
<ton> everywhere on web it says applications>system tools
<ton> maybe I'm missing something
<kaddi_> what is system tools supposed to do? I haven't heard of it
<ton> its apparently just supposed to be the directory for things like VirtualBox, etc.
<ton> but ubuntu 9.04 there's no directory like that...
<ton> *sigh*
<kaddi_> ton: i don't have  afolder called system tools either. virtualbox is located in utilities for me
<BluesKaj> ton there should be a an icon in the K-menu
<ton> utilities? K-menu?
<ton> sorry, noob here...
<kaddi_> go to k-menu->applications->utilities
<ton> =_=
<ton> i don't have a clue....
<ton> where would it be on the screen lol?
<kaddi_> do you see the k-menu?
<ton> maybe it's because I'm on plain vanilla ubuntu o_o
<kaddi_> o.o
<ton> bc no i dont
<kaddi_> ah yes
<kaddi_> that would explain it
<ton> arg
<kaddi_> try asking the same quesition in #ubuntu please. I don't have gnome and hence can't help you with that then
<ton> why did konversation take me to kubuntu room anywayz lol....
<BluesKaj> ton:  it's called system settings , not tools
<ton> system settings?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ton> I don't even know how to get to #ubuntu ><
<kaddi_> in ubuntu as well?
<kaddi_> ton type "/join #ubuntu" without the ""
<ton> okay thanks so much :D
<ton> have a real good day ^^
<BluesKaj> oh, that was a noob, din't know the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu...i should have guessed :)
<kaddi_> he did warn us though :D
<BluesKaj> kaddi_:  wasn't paying close
<BluesKaj> attn
<gyo> hiï·’<
<CalimeroTeknik> wahaha
<kushou_> CalimeroTeknik: ?
<kushou_> go
<CalimeroTeknik> big shot, 38 casualties
<gyo> woot
<kaddi> that wsa weird :s
<kaddi> BluesKaj: i didn't mean to criticize.
<BluesKaj> hmm, konversation just crashed , been trying to avoid that by sticking with karmic...my desktop is now on gnome 10.04, kde 4.4 is broken on my setup
<CalimeroTeknik> you're using konversation
<CalimeroTeknik> it's a bug
<kaddi> you're konversation just crashed too?
<kaddi> cause mine did as well. I suspect it's because of a string send then?
<BluesKaj> yes kaddi
<gyo> yes
<gyo> im so sorry, but this was fun ^^
<kaddi> is that already reported? the only report I saw for that was listed as fixed
<gyo> kaddi: #konversation people experienced this bug :-°
<kaddi> oh i c. lol. They're probably aware of it then XD
<CalimeroTeknik> yes, we tried to explain them "the hard way"
<CalimeroTeknik> I think they're working on it now x)
<gyo> sooooorrrrry :﷐Ð
<BluesKaj> kaddi:  that was my first konvi crash in several months
<kaddi> it might actually be my first ever to be honest :o
 * kaddi loves konvi
<gyo> you can /kickban me if you want :)
<jc0694> when you use the mount command does it automatically edit fstab?
<kaddi> let me make a channel, invite you and kickban you from there. :p
<kaddi> jc0694: not that I'm aware of. You need to edit the fstab yourself if you want something mounted on boot, i think
<jc0694> kaddi: so anything that is mounted using the mount command will be lost when u restart the pc?
<kaddi> jc0694: i think so. yes
<jc0694> kaddi: but if i actually edit the fstab it's for keeps right?
<kaddi> it will get mounted on every boot, yes
<darthanubis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jc0694> kaddi: hmmmmm... i'm trying to mount my external hard drive so that it always loads on startup... currently, if the device is plugged in at startup kubuntu will not set it... i have to manually replug it back in for it to see it.  supossedly/hopefully if i edit the fstab it should always see it and i don't have to replug
#kubuntu 2010-02-06
<BluesKaj> network manager crapped out , so wicd is doing wifi on this lappy, I guess the startup script isn't loading properly, gotta activate it every bootup
<jasj> #openbravo-es
<kaddi> jc0694: possible, yes
<kaddi> !fstab | jc0694
<ubottu> jc0694: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darthanubis> sound stops from one app when another starts
<gyo> ??
<kaddi> that would be another bug i suppose :p
<gyo> that’s not me!
<BluesKaj> that IP is in london UK
<kaddi> that is a problem with the client afaik, usually the person gets kicked/banned by a mod in the end
<kaddi> with a gentle reminder to fix the client
<kaddi> I've seen this happen a couple of times.
<Nighthawk82> hey guys can anyone help me with installing an asus my cinema U3100 mini usb tv tuner card please and which app would be fine to work in NZ for the TV cannels is this possible in Ubuntu?
<jc0694> i'm getting ready to edit my fstab file and i'd like somebody to look at the line before i save and close it...
<jc0694> is i created a permanent mountpoint directory at /media/passport and the command "sudo blkid" returns /dev/sdb1: UUID="6E32DC6F32DC3E31" LABEL="My Passport" TYPE="ntfs" can anybody tell me what the new line in fstab should look like?
<amgarchIn9> UUID=.. /mountpoint auto defaults 0 0
<baron86> Hello there.. I got a problem with the new Amarok 2.2.2 I added the repository ppa: and then updated and when i play a click on amarok after 5 seconds it crashes
<baron86> anything wrong with the new version?
<jc0694> i'm trying to edit my fstab to mount an exterrnal hard drive.  the following is the new line i inputted into fstab. i just rebooted the laptop and it doesn't see the hard drive.  here's the new line in fstab
<jc0694> UUID=6E32DC6F32DC3E31	/media/passport	auto	defaults	0	0	
<jc0694> i think i need to do this through the volume manager.  how do i open the volume managerr?
<jc0694> i need help with gnome volume manager.  anybody use this?
<kaddi> jc0694: try asking in the #ubuntu channel most people here use kde and kmix
<jc0694> kaddi: will gnome volume manager work with kubuntu/kde?  supposedly by installing gnome-volume-manager i will be able to fix my external hard drive problem not being detected at startup easily instead of using fstab.  is this true?
<jc0694> kaddi: *edit the fstab
<kaddi> jc0694: gnome-volume-manager should work as well. you will probably have to install a lot of ubuntu libraries. I cant say whether it will help wit your problem though
<Nicad> When I start Kubuntu, nothing but the desktop, cursor, xscreensaver, and yakuake start
<jc0694> does kubuntu/kde have something similar to gnome-volume-manager already installed?
<jc0694> kaddi: does kubuntu/kde have something similar to gnome-volume-manager already installed?
<Nicad> no kwin, plasma, kicker, krun, or anything else
<kaddi> jc0694: there probably is, but I don't know how it's called
<Nicad> I cannot even get some programs to start
<kaddi> Nicad: what happens when you try to start plasma?
<Nicad> I cant
<kaddi> how?
<SevenSeals> kjgjbliug
<agent47> how to install network manager applet
<Nicad> hold on im trying again to see what happens
<kaddi> agent47: if you're using kde 4.3 or up: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager
<Nicad> WOW, I just restarted KDM a second time and it fixed itself
<Nicad> heisenbug
<kaddi> he
<Nicad> well, thanks anyway
<agent47> kadddi: i am using genome pack but install kde packages in it
<kaddi> agent47: what ubuntu do you use?
<kaddi> agent47: not sure you can do this though, since the network manager for kde is a widget, which would imply that you are runnin plasma in some form
<darthanubis> "an error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module"
<kaddi> darthanubis: don't you use lucid?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> I was for a spell though
<darthanubis> it is way to raw to enjoy everyday
<darthanubis> too
<agent47> kaddi:can u help me with it ubuntu genome 9.10 i am using
<darthanubis> I think my running of alphaware days are over
<darthanubis> any 4.4rc2 users in here?
<kaddi> i'm using 4.4.rc2
<kaddi> agent47: I don't think it is posible. Why do you want to do that?
<darthanubis> does your printer config module work?
<agent47> kaddi:i am not able to connect my usb broadband modem
<darthanubis> and does amarok crash on you when scrolling the playlist while it is downloading albulm covers?
<kaddi> i have all my album covers downloaded, so I'm not sure I can reproduce
<darthanubis> try this
<darthanubis> try to add a single song to a playlist while it is playing
<darthanubis> the new song will load at the bottom of the playlist
<darthanubis> then try to use the scrollbar on the playlist to scroll to the new song to play it
<titan_ark> hey. is there anyway i can have a notifier constantly show me when i have an update rather than just an update. i remember it being there on ubuntu, but after i switched to kde cant seem to see it
<darthanubis> it should crash before you get to the new song
<darthanubis> brb
<EDinNY> I just replaced the internal vid card with an Nvidea card.  It seems to have the wrong driver.  Where can I find the menu to install the restricted drivers in 9.10?
<kaddi> darthanubis: not crashing for me
<kaddi> i added a song and scrolled down. everything is fine. i selected the song previous to it and it just started playing the song  without mucking up
<darthanubis> are you 64bit?
<EDinNY> 32 bit here
<darthanubis> kaddi?
<kaddi> darthanubis: 32bit
<EDinNY> is there a restricted driver menu in 9.10?
<GatorHoy> hello, anyone have a few minutes to help me out in pm?
<titan_ark> hey. is there anyway i can have a notifier constantly show me when i have an update rather than just an update. i remember it being there on ubuntu, but after i switched to kde cant seem to see it
<GatorHoy> why do i have to type in my password every time i go into one of my hard drives?
<Nicad> well, im back
<darthanubis> sound is not this pityful in ubuntu
<darthanubis> any 64bit 4.4rc2 users here?
<darthanubis> with sound playing from more than one app simultaneously?
<darthanubis> please
<darthanubis> before I install pulseaudio
<Nicad> I was here before because the most of KDE would not start. I thought it somehow fixed itself, but then I closed Opera and everything disappeared
<Nicad> it did not even just sudddenly vanish; it faded as if the screensaver was starting or I was logging out
<Nicad> I tried starting systemsettings to see if suspending compositing would work, but it had no title bar and when I clicked on "desktop" it closed.
<Nicad> yakuake, the cursor, and xscreensaver are the only things still working
<Nicad> any ideas?
<Nicad> anyone there?
<darthanubis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<darthanubis> Nicad: good luck getting help here
<Nicad> sorry, on the channel I usually go to, people will say so when they have no idea.
<titan_ark> hey. is there anyway i can have a notifier constantly show me when i have an update rather than just an update. i remember it being there on ubuntu, but after i switched to kde cant seem to see it
<fannagoganna> hi, I am running kubuntu 9.10. Whenever I try to login with KDE session, I get a blank screen. Any help?
<roberto_> ciaoa tutti
<macman_> hi all question .. i have a studio 17 i just installed ubuntu on it and my sound didn't work at all
<macman_> anyone have success with kubuntu ?
<macman_> anyone alive ?
<e_t_> macman_: it depends on why your sound doesn't work.
<macman_> dunno removed pusleaudio / nothing
<macman_> looked at alamixer / still nothing
<e_t_> The volume is turned up?
<macman_> yes
<e_t_> Sorry, had to check.
<macman_> course
<lillaka> hi all :)
<lillaka> i have just a little question about firefox on Ubuntu 9.04
<e_t_> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<len__> Why isn't kde 4.4 rc3 in the repos yet?
<lillaka> I want to play a flash game on FF 3.5.7 and i have a message who tells me i need player version 7 (flash ?)
<lillaka> The flash game doesn't work
<len__> Do you have flash installed?
<lillaka> len__:  yes (because i can read flash videos on daily and youtube)
<jepong> any news regardinh KDE SC 4.4 RC3 on Kubuntu?
<jepong> any news regarding KDE SC 4.4 RC3 on Kubuntu?
<kaddi_> afaik it's in the lucid reps already. so it's just a matter of time til it gets to karmic as well.
<len__> Do you have the adobe version?  (adobe flash non-free, or something like that).
<len__> If they wait too long, final will be out by that time.
<e_t_> which will, in turn, take time to enter repos.
<lillaka> len__:  i have in synaptic => flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.04.1
<lillaka> len__: nonfree is not selected
<len__> I think they recently changed the name of the package.  Sounds like you have adobe flash installed.  What game is it?  Must be really old it it's talking about flash 7.
<lillaka> len__: can i give you the link to check ?
<len__> Versons are supposed to be backward compatible.
<len__> OK
<lillaka> len__: http://www3.jeux.com/jeux/jeux.php?VIDJeux=3380
<len__> I get the same message.
<len__> I wonder if it only works on Windows for some reason.
<lillaka> len__: other games on this website works on linux... strange
<len__> Or maybe it hasn't been looked after for a long time and verson 10 is considered an unknown version number.
<lillaka> len__: so it's not really a problem of Ubuntu, it's developper side
<len__> Probably.  It might be version checking for the existance of flash 7 through 9, or something.
<lillaka> len__: ah ok
<lillaka> len__: thank you very much, i will check with a Windows Live CD
<len__> Good luck.  I have virtual box and vmware.  I could check it through there to see what I get.
<lillaka> len__: it's only this game who are not working so i think it's not very good programming
<len__> Or just no maintanence for a long time.  Might have been ok when it was first put up years ago.
<lillaka> len__: most important is that my ubuntu has no problem, its why i asking ;)
<lillaka> len__: thanks for answering
<len__> I sometimes have flash issues, but that's mainly because I'm running 64-bit kubuntu, and the flash package in the repos is 32-bit and runs through a wrapper.  I should change it to the native 64--bit beta one on adobe's  site.
<lillaka> len__: i have 64 bit Ubuntu too :)
<len__> the wrapper get hung up sometimes and hogs cpu in the background, and I have to kill it manually to get my cycles back.
<len__> I wonder if Lucid has the 64-bit version in the repos rather than using 32-bit +wrapper?
<lillaka> len__: i have to go now, thank you very much for the time spend
<lillaka> len__: (i have to go out with my dog)
<len__> Goodnight (or morning or afternoon as the case my be).
<lillaka> len__: in Switzerland it's 6:00 am
<lillaka> see you
<len__> Good thing I stipulated then.  :)  Have a good day.
<Flakeparadigm> After updating, I get this error after booting. "Cannot open theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais" I press okay and xserver is terminated
<Flakeparadigm> I've tried purging, reinstalling, all that. How can I fix this?
<scaryguy> whuts the rulz in here
<e_t_> Flakeparadigm: what Kubuntu version?
<Flakeparadigm> lucid
<titan_ark> hey. have 2 queries, firstly is there anyway i can have a notifier constantly show me when i have an update rather than just an update. i remember it being there on ubuntu, but after i switched to kde cant seem to see it
<e_t_> titan_ark: I'm not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate?
<titan_ark> e_t_: in ubuntu and fedora i have seen that there is a notifier that comes up in the panel at the top or bottom which indicates that there are updates, but now in kubuntu i only get a pop up message and if i dont happen to see it i dont even realize that there is a fix that i need to update unless i check in kpachagekit
<titan_ark> ca*kpackagekit
<titan_ark> damn! pardo my typos
<titan_ark> e_t_: are you with me?>
<e_t_> OK. For one thing, you can set kpackagekit to automatically install security updates. Also, I think there's a plasma applet called Message Indicator that is supposed to store notifications.
<titan_ark> e_t_: well i would prefer to select the updates i want. so i would prefer an indicator.
<titan_ark> is there an applet
<titan_ark> shall check it
<titan_ark> should i check for an applet or widget?
<titan_ark> pardon my ignorance, not very familiar with linux
<e_t_> widgets == applets, at least in plasma
<titan_ark> e_t_: oh okay. but no, i cant see it in the list of widgets
<daitan> ??
<titan_ark> e_t_: there is a notification and jobs and indicator display already On, but they dont seem to do the job
<e_t_> OK. That's the thing I wasn't sure on, whether it would do for updates. In earlier versions of Kubuntu, a gear with a green arrow would appear, indicating updates. However, I have not seen it in 9.10.
<titan_ark> e_t_: yeah thats exactly what i want.
<titan_ark> so there is no way to get that on i guess?
<e_t_> Under kpackagekit > settings, there is a check box for notify when updates are available.
<titan_ark> e_t_: yes i have that checked. it just gives a pop up when there is an update and goes down :P
<titan_ark> and if i am not noticing it then i miss it :D
<e_t_> There is an "i' icon in the system tray that stores announcements like that until you look at them, though I can't remember whether they expire on their own or not.
<titan_ark> e_t_: okay. shall check that. i dont remember seeing it. but shall check
<titan_ark> e_t_: i am also facing trouble with powermanagement. everytime notebook recovers from sleep it tells me i have no battery
<titan_ark> it seems to be a fix that is needed for certain hp and dell notebooks
<titan_ark> i found a bug reported and they have given a patch that needs to be recompiled with the kernel and i have no clue how to do it
<jc0694> i've downloaded texlive and am trying to figure out how to start latex.  can anybody help?
<e_t_> titan_ark: does your computer shut off when it says it has no battery?
<titan_ark> e_t_: yes it goes back to sleep but after i attemot to recover 2-3 times i can then use it
<e_t_> Hmm. I don't know much about power management options. My Dell has always worked perfectly.
<titan_ark> e_t_: yeah my friends on dell also dont have this problem and i have a friend with the same notebook as me using the kde version of fedora and he does not face my problem
<e_t_> jc0649: you will probably be far, far happier using a program like Lyx, rather than messing with latex directly. If you really want though, check out http://www.tug.org/texlive/
<Duskao> hey I just upgraded to 4.4 rc2. the kde plasma is crashing every 5 seconds...
<Duskao> can anyone help?
<Duskao> please
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> What is the gui kde app for mounting iso's?
<Duskao> well, got it working.
<Duskao> smooth tasks doesn't agree with 4.4
<titan_ark> whoa fonts look bad! especially in openoffice and okular
<titan_ark> anything i cn do to improve em?
<Duskao> try changing the fonts
<Duskao> in your settings, or perhaps the system font settings
<titan_ark> doesnt seem to be working
<darthanubis> 4.4 buggy
<darthanubis> kopete, ktorrent, completely trash, and amarok is unusable
<darthanubis> hopefully on the 9th this will all be fixed
<buckfast> Does kubuntu use ntfs-3g by default to mount ntfs?
<administrator_> 有中国的嘛 ？
<sajmon> hi
<sajmon> i need yours help
<sajmon> i'm new user
<sajmon> how turn on a task bar
<titan_ark> my fonts have gone from bad to worse :(
<buckfast> is it safe to write on ntfs paritions in kubuntu?
<titan_ark> is there no way to obtain smoother and cleaner fonts in kubuntu? i just tried improving it by reading some things online and now it has gone from bad to worse
<titan_ark> even firefox fonts have got screed
<fale> hi
<titan_ark> hi fale
<Peace-> Hi everyone
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<MarcoPau> hello, I've been getting some spam popus at firefox boot  lately.  what's up with that?
<Peace-> mmm
<MarcoPau> popups! :)
<Peace-> i think you should get an answers on firefox channel
<Peace-> :D i use konqueror
<MHz128> how do I auto sync the clock with kde? there are no options under clock settings!
<Peace-> your clock?
<Peace-> explain better man
<Peace-> set the timezone and stop
<MHz128> ok
<MarcoPau> Peace-: I'll give it a try. thanks
<Rav3nSw0rd> How do I write a script to open certain programs such as kopete, konversation, thunderbird, and firefox, upon startup, and move the windows to various desktops?
<Peace-> Rav3nSw0rd: this is not #bash channel
<Peace-> Rav3nSw0rd: anyway.... open kate create the script , set like executable then put the script in $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<titan_ark> Hey Peace-
<Peace-> titan_ark: heya
<titan_ark> Peace-: do you think its a good idea to recompile the kernel to fix a powermanagement problem?
<Peace-> Rav3nSw0rd:  i think to put in somewhere your application in your screen yoi have to do this  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/kdialog-set-position-on-the-screen/
<Peace-> titan_ark: open a launchpad bug
<titan_ark> Peace-: it is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<Peace-> titan_ark: why do you spend your time if there are developer for that ;D
<Peace-> titan_ark: oh
<Peace-> ok
<titan_ark> they have given the patch but i have no clue to go about it
<Peace-> titan_ark: if you have time and you want understand why don't you compile the kernel
<Rav3nSw0rd> Peace-: oh, sorry, and thank you
<titan_ark> Peace-: i would love to, but i am an Electrical guy with no clue on how to do it
<Peace-> titan_ark: mm i understand... there is some tutorial tha i have used when i compiled my own kernel ...
<Peace-> titan_ark: made 3 time .. then i killed myself xD
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> iv already reached the last few strands of hair on head struggling to get everything working on my notebook. if i end up screwing the kernel i will have to kill myself
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> well i used the debian tutorial to compile my kernel...
<Peace-> it's not so hard to understand ... but....
<Peace-> what a waste of time to understand everysilly stuff
<Peace-> anyway you can save your time because your kernel has a configuration file
<Peace-> and the most of time people use that configuration file
<titan_ark> hmmm okay
<Peace-> but i know ... i can 't help you so much
<Peace-> i am a bit lazy today
<Peace-> xD
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> np
<Peace-> -------> goes to drink a strong italian caffe
<titan_ark> its almost time for me to crash and i am yet to do any work on my assignments :P
<Peace-> titan_ark: i found my tutorial.. but it's italian...
<Peace-> -.-''
<titan_ark> Peace-: ah! i dont understand italian :P
<titan_ark> thx for trying :)
<titan_ark> Peace-: have a query, can i create a kernel for a usb boot and then try if i get it right before trying it on my notebook?
<Peace-> titan_ark: you can your own kernel without problem even in your machine ,, then there is grub menu xD
<Peace-> titan_ark: if ti works well if not reboot and pick another up
<titan_ark> Peace-: :D I already have 6 options there from the previous updates and the memtest and 2 windows options! talk abt clutter!@
<Peace-> titan_ark: well when you install your own kernel you use ... a .deb package xD
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> removing that...
<Peace-> :D
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> -.-'
<titan_ark> ah, i cannot comprehend, pardon my ignorance
<Peace-> titan_ark: when you creates your own kernel the most of time you get a kernel.deb
<Peace-> titan_ark: so it's like a software you can install aand remove it
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> ah
<Peace-> with sudo apt-get remove name
<titan_ark> interesting
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> then i must and will try doing it!
<Peace-> well
<Peace-> titan_ark: like my friend has just said here it is http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/
<titan_ark> cool
<titan_ark> thank you very much
<Peace-> well now i have to complete my own dolphin video converter service menu
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> i will never finish it
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> good luck with it
<Peace-> bye
<titan_ark> i have to work on some signal processing :P
<titan_ark> thank you once again
<titan_ark> cya
<muhammad__> hi all, any good application for ubuntu as an alternative to MS Visio?
<Tm_T> muhammad__: what does MS Visio do?
<muhammad__> making Diagrams, flowcharts of different types etc
<Tm_T> muhammad__: Kchart, Kivio ?
<muhammad__> thanks Tm_T, can you name some more?
<muhammad__> for example one for drawing UML Diagrams also ?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> muhammad__: Dia, Umbrello, perhaps Netbeans
<kamola> does a german "klarmobil" hdspa stick work with the kubuntu netbook edition?
<Tm_T> kamola: cannot say, what device it is actually?
<kamola> Tm_T: it's one of this: http://4g-systems.com/www/index.php
<Tm_T> shame I have no idea who is the manufacturer of that one
<Tm_T> kamola: but it might work just fine
<kamola> Tm_T: i'll see :) thx for ur information
<noaXess1> does anybody know getlibs?
<Rav3nSw0rd> umm, how do I control sound from terminal?
<muhammad__> hi , have uninstalled unwanted ubuntu kernels after updating to new kernels but i still see them in the boot menu
<muhammad__> there is a long list now, what to do ?
<sultanodag> salve
<Vroomfondle>  
<teage> how do i exit the x server so that is just a shell?
<teage> i need to stop x
<kaddi_> teage: press ctrl+alt+f2 to switch to tty (command line) and then type "sudo service kdm stop" or "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" to stop the dosplaymanager
<teage> kaddi: Is that going to propose a problem for me when i am done. I am installing nvidia drivers and the installer needs to exit x in order to install.
<kaddi_> teage it should kill x, you can then restart it with startx
<teage> k, than
<teage> thanx
<Gazra> Hi all!
<xocolate> hi all
<kaddi_> !hi xocolate
<kaddi_> !hi | xocolate
<ubottu> xocolate: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xocolate> somebody know how to edit grub on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<kaddi_> do you have the old grub or the new grub2?
<xocolate> i believe that be 'new grub2'
<kaddi_> xocolate: sorry I'm not familiar with that one
<xocolate> tks
<xocolate> but... the old file does not exist (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<xocolate> I only would like to change the default system to startup
<kaddi_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kaddi_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dem05k41> Hello
<kaddi_> !hi | dem05k41
<ubottu> dem05k41: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<buckfast> Hey. I'm trying to watch a video with Mplayer, it plays fine but gives me this message when opening: looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag. I'm using xv video and alsa audio.
<Peace-> buckfast: mmm
<Peace-> buckfast: have you ffmpeg?
<amichair> is there an option in konversation to restore open channels after a restart? (not just auto-join settings for specific channels)
<buckfast> Peace-: probably not, pretty much default kubuntu
<Peace-> buckfast: could you try ffplay /path/File
<Peace-> buckfast: mmm kffmpegthumbnailer is much more faster than mplayethumbs...
<Peace-> buckfast: try it...
<buckfast> Peace-: ffplay doesnt work. btw dragon player works fine
<Peace-> mmm
<cime> hi! I want to install lucid (daily) on eeePC from an USB key... but I get that cd-rom mount error... anybody know how to solve this? I know there was a solution with manual loading a module and then choosing USB device as CD-ROM
<Peace-> if ffplay doesn't work it's bad
<Peace-> cime: first tha is not stable...
<Peace-> cime: second use daily build
<Peace-> cime: 3' use alternate iso
<cime> Peace-: it is all of that :) a daily build, alternate
<buckfast> Peace-: so i'll just install ffmpeg?
<Peace-> cime: have you a usb boot compatible mother board?
<Peace-> buckfast: ffplay is a part of ffmpeg
<Peace-> cime: then if you have use unetbootin
<Peace-> and a compatible usb stick to boot
<Peace-> not every usb stick can boot.
<cime> Peace-: copied with unetbootin to an usb key.... yes, it boots.... but in the first steps of installation it can't load CD drivers (because there is none)...
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> look strange i have lucid and i ahve installed via usb
<buckfast> Peace-: What do you suggest then
<cime> Peace-: I know there was a solution of using USB key (/dev/sdb) as a fak CD-ROM...
<Peace-> buckfast: ffplay namefile
<buckfast> Peace-: Does not work
<Peace-> buckfast: this means a damaged file
<buckfast> Peace-: ffmpeg is not installed
<Peace-> buckfast: -.-'' install it then
<buckfast> alright
<buckfast> Peace-: ffplay works but gives same error: looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag
<Peace-> buckfast: maybe you have to rebuild the index
<buckfast> Peace-: how
<Peace-> mencoder -forceidx -ovc copy -oac copy mifile -o outfile.avi
<Peace-> that maybe could be not completed
<Peace-> but it should be  some like that
<buckfast> Peace-: it played fine under windows
<wkornilow> hello
<Peace-> buckfast: use vlc then
<buckfast> Peace-: I want mplayer
<Peace-> ask to #mplayer
<buckfast> OK
<timo> salü
<timo> i have a question
<timo> my puls audio dont run
<timo> how cann i repair this
<timo> i dont have sound
<timo> evrybody cann help me ???
<mahasamoot> is anyone here using the ppa mainline kernel 2.6.32 or 33?
<upgrayedd> how do i connect to a private server?
<upgrayedd> please
<mahasamoot> timo:  is this a fresh install?
<mahasamoot> upgrayedd: I'm not sure what you mean by 'private server'
<timo> i dont have instal evrythink
<timo> he say my puls audio dont run  but i dont know why
<mahasamoot> timo: have you had audio working on this computer in the past?
<timo> no never
<timo> i have this pc 2 weeks
<timo> 2 weeks without sound
<mahasamoot> timo: is the audio out all the time, for every program?
<timo> yes for all programs :(
<mahasamoot> laptop or workstation?
<timo> workstation°
<mahasamoot> did you remember to double check that the speakers are plugged into the right socket, and turned on, volume up ... et cetera?
<kamola> hat von euch jemand die netbook edition von kubuntu am laufen?
<Peace-> !de | kamola
<ubottu> kamola: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kamola> thx Peace-&ubottu
<Peace-> :)
<cime> Peace-: I recreated USB key, selected Command-line Install and it works
<GeertJohan> Hey, does anyone know if and how I can add UbuntuStudio-audio to my kubuntu installation ?
<GeertJohan> Is that even possible? or will that give conflicting repositories?
<petsounds> GeertJohan, #ubuntustudio perhaps :)
<GeertJohan> I'll try thx :)
<petsounds> np. good luck
<Lance> hello?
<Peace-> hi?
<Peace-> xD
<Guest53769> hi
<Guest53769> ok sorry
<Peace-> and?
<Guest4472> Anybody interested in helping a newcommer to Kubuntu getting Gnomad2/MTP up and running?
<Guest53769> oh i'm having trouble with
<Guest53769> AOSS
<WierdAAR> And with a propper nick, again, Anybody interested in helping me with Gnomad/MTP?
<Peace-> WierdAAR: what's up^
<Peace-> WierdAAR: first the most of time this could fix your problem
<Peace-> sudo gnomad2
<Peace-> that because you could not be in some groups and then you could get some problems using mtp protocol
<WierdAAR> Peace: I already tried that, and no luck
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> WierdAAR: ok what i can say about that its this
<Peace-> WierdAAR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/433023
<Peace-> WierdAAR: it seems libmtp9.rules has ome problem i have fixed with that
<WierdAAR> Peace: Well actually it did work this time. Damn.. I've spedt almost all day tried to get it to work and it just did. Don't know what i did differntly.. Anyways thanks hehe
<Peace-> WierdAAR: hehehe sudo ?
<Peace-> WierdAAR: maybe you have added your user to some groups
<WierdAAR> Peace: Yeah, It's was one of the first things i tried when it didn't work.
<WierdAAR> Peace: But it works know so all is well !
<Guest63405> how do you identify?
<Peace->   /msg NickServ identify passowrd
<Guest63405>  /msg NickServ identify password
<WierdAAR> Peace: So no reason to switch back to XP anyway.. I was scared of that there for a moment hehe!
<Peace-> without space before
<Peace-> WierdAAR: o well well done kid
<Guest63405> Hey do any of you know if there is an AOSS client in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Peace-> aoss^?
<Peace-> what is
<Peace-> xD
<Guest63405> AOSS buffalo connection to wifi
<Guest63405> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOSS
<Peace-> mm looking
<Peace-> it's a wifi router something like that?
<Guest63405> I can't use kubuntu because i can't connect to wifi though i can in vista
<Peace-> ok...
<Guest63405> buffalo is the router brand
<Peace-> so you have a problem with your wifi card
<Guest63405> no the client
<Peace-> are you sure ?
<Peace-> i wanna know you want connect your pc yo your router?
<Guest63405> in vista you use a client manager to connect though in linux can i install a windows client
<Peace-> *to
<Guest63405> yes
<Peace-> so....
<Guest63405> I have dual boot
<Peace-> open a terminal
<Guest63405> vista connects, linux wont
<Peace-> ok... kid...
<Peace-> iwconfig
<Peace-> in the terminal
<Guest63405> ok
<Guest63405> i will take note as im in vista
<Peace-> well you have to connect to your router via ethernet then ... conncet to internet with vista
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> with linux
<Peace-> so we can test your wifi...
<Guest63405> ok
<Peace-> come here with linux
<Guest63405> well it's 12 midnight here so i don't wan't to wake anyone
<Guest63405> ok
<Peace-> xD here in italy it 12 am
<Guest63405> lol it's 12:32am here
<Guest63405> australia
<Guest63405> :P
<Peace-> wtf xD hahahah
<Guest63405> So do you do this for fun help people?
<Peace-> yep my free time it's for freedom
<Guest63405> ok
<Guest63405> how can i get involved
<Guest63405> I really like kubuntu
<Peace-> just come here and help people and write documentation on our wiki
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Peace-> just that
<Guest63405> Thinking of getting 3 computers to have ubuntu servers
<Peace-> :)
<Guest63405> I'm a geek lol
<Guest63405> Have you heard of geeks.pirillo.com?
<Guest63405> It's a ning for geeks
<Peace-> pirillo is not that italian.american guy
<Guest63405> I joined ages ago but there's not too many linux geeks
<Peace-> that speak about linux windows and mac via streaming ?
<Guest63405> yep
<Peace-> omg
<Guest63405> hate him like him
<Guest63405> ?
<Peace-> i hate piririllo
<Peace-> xD
<Guest63405> hahaha
<Guest63405> I won't to do a show like him but not live stream
<Peace-> anyway it's better on chat
<Guest63405> Yeh
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Guest63405> ok
<Guest63405> well back to linux
<Guest63405> with this AOSS can i conect by doing what you said
<Guest63405> open terminal
<Peace-> no
<Guest63405> iwconfig
<Guest63405> ???
<Peace-> youy have to connect with ethernet
<Peace-> ...
<Guest63405> So i cant use my wifi???
<Guest63405> :(
<Peace-> for now no
<Peace-> but if you can with etherent
<Guest63405> hmm
<Peace-> we will test it
<Peace-> and fix maybe
<Peace-> *it
<Guest63405> I have connected via ethernet before
<Peace-> so use that :)
<Peace-> but i am not everytime here hehehe
<Guest63405> but my modem is down stairs and i don't have a phone line in my room
<Guest63405> I use wireless phones for that reason
<Peace-> what kind of wifi do you have?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> have you?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i need to know what kind of interface you are using
<Peace-> to connect to you router
<Guest63405> http://geeks.pirillo.com/forum/topics/bad-modem-and-router-problems
<Guest63405> thats what i posted on geeks thats my problem
<Guest63405> Im using a windows app to connect called client manager V
<Peace-> well it's a bit complicated
<Guest63405> yeah
<Peace-> i can't catch well the problem
<Peace-> but.... the most of the routers has this like ip
<Peace-> 192.168.0.1
<Peace-> or
<Peace-> 192.168.1.1
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest63405> I found if i could access the routers config i could access my aoss as the pc is already linked
<Peace-> the problem is that i can't figure out the kind of router do you have
<Peace-> i have a normal netgear
<Guest63405> i can access the modem just not the router
<Guest63405> Buffalo WZR2-G300N
<Peace-> ok kid let me see what is this sick stuff
<Peace-> ok ti seems a standard router
<Peace-> mmm well on kubuntu there is knetworkmanager
<Peace-> you should use that
<Guest63405> ok
<Peace-> it should show you the wifi
<Guest63405> great
<Peace-> if not
<Peace-> you have to set wifi driver
<Guest63405> but wont it ask for encryption key
<Peace-> it ask... the wpa stuff
<Peace-> asks
<Peace-> it's like on windows then
<Peace-> but some network card ...
<Guest63405> yes i think i opened that and it detected the ssid and asked for encryption
<Peace-> has some trouble and you need to install
<Peace-> !wicd
<Peace-> Guest63405: anyway the best way to fix your pronblems is : come here  with linux
<Peace-> running
<Peace-> now world peace goes out :D
<Guest63405> ok im going to shut down and load kubuntu and have a play
<Gazra> How can I make the akonadi server to work?
<Gazra> I get error messages
<tyho> i have a problem with ssh key authentication, it still asks me for a password: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370279/ what did i do wrong?
<dmatt> tyho: I am not sure but when I had this problem it was because of incorrect rights settings. Look in documentation for exact correct rwx for files and directories. otherwise it will not work.
<buckfast> what is the default font in kde 4.3
<tyho> dmatt: i set authorized_keys to 600, is that right?
<dmatt> tyho: well, i did it log time ago but you can probably find answer here http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/~vschmidt/notes/sshconfig_notes.htm
<tyho> dmatt: thanks, it works now, /home/user was chmod'ed 770
<buckfast> How do i get KDE 4.3 fonts for my kubuntu karmic kde?
<buckfast> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.3/images/kde430-desktop.png
<buckfast> like there
<dmatt> tyho: :) glad to help
<Gazra> How can I make the akonadi server to work?
<kaddi_> buckfast: you can select the fonts you like in systemsettings ->appearance-> fonts
<buckfast> kaddi_: I understand KDE 4.3 uses Helvetica fonts?
<kaddi_> buckfast: that I don't know
<buckfast> Some of the desktop effects are pretty sweet in KDE
<buckfast> Some dont work for some reason
<buckfast> Should I be using proprietary drivers or open source drivers?
<Kolia> buckfast: for your graphic card?
<buckfast> Kolia: Yes, I have ati hd 3870
<Kolia> buckfast: just open "Hardware Drivers" and see if something is available
<kaddi_> I have a very weird "bug" when my laptop looses power: The grub menu entries for ubuntu get rewritten from "root (hd0,6)" "kernel ... root=/dev/sda7" to "root (hd0,5)" "kernel .... root=/dev/sda8". Any idea what might be causing this?
<buckfast> Kolia: fglrx is awailable, thats what I'm using right now
<Kolia> then i don't know
<kaddi_> of course that renders ubuntu unbootable adn I have to manually edit the grub menu before being able to boot a kernel again
<Kolia> sometimes people are told to get the lastest version of their driver for the manufacturer site, to fix some problem
<Kolia> buckfast: i can't say more sorry
<buckfast> ok
<Vinleg> hey i have a problem, i tried to transfer music from my laptop into my iPod nano, it's successfully added, but it wouldnt show up as a song on the iPod, but it uses the space
<dmatt> kaddi_: check which version of grub you have and if the file you edit is not actually automatically recreated (grub and grub2 are quite different)
<kaddi_> dmatt: i use grub(1) and the change only happens when Ioose power, eg the battery dies, when I shut down the PC normally this doesn't happen.
<dmatt> kaddi_: that's strange
<kaddi_> dmatt: exact version of grub according to apt-cache is: Installiert: 0.97-29ubuntu59
<kaddi_> dmatt: it is. And since I know how to edit grub menu when it's booted I can easily fix it, it's just peculiar, something that I find interesting. and would like to understand
<dmatt> kaddi_: do you always edit menu while in boot process or do you edit menu.lst later from booted system?
<kaddi_> dmatt: i edit from edit menu when it happens, but that isn't permanent (or I don't know how to make a permanent change) so I edit the menu.lst later from the booted system to the right settings and save them
<kaddi_> i only use the edit menu when the PC won't boot without me editing it.
<Gazra> How can I make the akonadi server to work? Every time I try to start it I get error messages
<dmatt> kaddi_: did you check timestamp to see WHEN was the file changed?
<kaddi_> no, letme do that now
<kaddi_> dmatt: 16 hours ago
<kaddi_> oh wait
<kaddi_> that actually coincides with the kernel update they issued 2 days ago
<kaddi_> i installed that yesterday evening
<kaddi_> i thought that it was related to power loss, but it may actually be related to kernel updates. I don't reboot very often so it's possible that the time I noticed the discrepancy after a power loss coincided with "reboots" after kernel updates
<dmatt> kaddi_:  i suspected something like that
<kaddi_> dmatt: what could cause the kernel update to confuse grub that much though?
<dmatt> after kernel update, grub automatically recreates grub menu in order to call newly installed kernel
<dmatt> the problem lies probably in grub, which does not recognize your drives correctly
<dmatt> so it would generate incorrect menu.lst if you run it now manually
<kaddi_> how do i get it to generate a menu.lst manually? so i can check if that's the problem?
<dmatt> try sudo update-grub and check menu.lst
<kaddi_> k brb
<kaddi_> dmatt: I did an sudo update-grub but the menu.lst remains the same (correct entries)
<dmatt> kaddi_: do you have more system installed on one computer?
<dmatt> kaddi_: you might be editing wrong menu.lst
<kaddi_> dmatt: yes i have xp, win7 and kubuntu installed on the PC
<kaddi_> I'm editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst in kubuntu
<dmatt> kaddi_: only one linux should not cause the problem
<kaddi_> only one linux
<dmatt> kaddi_: you can try reinstall kernel upgrade an check menu.lst afterwards
<kaddi_> dmatt: I'm considering removing one. Do you know if that'll rewrite menu.lst as well?
<dmatt> kaddi_: yes
<kaddi_> lol, that brings me to another "oddity" why does "sudo apt-get remove 2.6.31-13*" remove ALL kernels from the 2.6.31 series and not just the update 13?
<kaddi_> dmatt: it's definitely the kernel updating. removing kernel 2.6.31-13 brought back the hd0,5 and sda8 instead of hd0,6 and sda7
<dmatt> kaddi_: now you know HOW but not WHY :)
<kaddi_> dmatt: that's some progress :D
<dmatt> kaddi_: try to add and remove some kernels through synaptic
<kaddi_> any idea as to why?
<phemmy> het
<shadeslayer> hey if i want to add a script to the system startup,what do i do?
<shadeslayer> its basically a cyberoam client script,which is run with : ./crclient -u username
<kaddi_> dmatt: added a kernel with synaptic and still get the wrong entries in grub
<tkoorn> hello, I have a question about re-enabling plasma-desktop. I tried out plasma-netbook but uninstalled it. Now my plasma-desktop doesn't start anymore when I login, I have to manually start it from the terminal. I tried adding it to .kde/autostart but that didn't work. How do I get plasma to start on login?
<hari_> can some one help me with the resolution problem
<Biosftw> hi i need help. I cant burn anything with my laptop
<hari_> i have this tv connected to the vga output of my laptop
<Biosftw> and this is not a permission problem
<shadeslayer> hari_: and?
<hari_> now when x starts it defaults to 1024x768 resoklution for the laptop lcd
<hari_> i want it to have 1024x800 resolution
<shadeslayer> hari_: have edited the xorg.conf ?
<shadeslayer> !res | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hari_> i have searched for the file everywhere but i cant find it
<hari_> ok let me try
<dmatt> kaddi_: i would definitely expect update-grub to make the same problem, that is very strange
<kaddi_> dmatt: sudo update-grub seems to not change menu.lst at all, no motter what entries are showing
<shadeslayer> tkoorn: yeah i had this problem in KDE 4.4 RC1 but disappeared in RC@
<shadeslayer> RC2
<shadeslayer> Biosftw: whats the error?
<tkoorn> shadeslayer: ah I am using a regular kubuntu 9.10, any ideas how to restore the default config for plasma?
<Biosftw> "Unable to open new session.:
<Biosftw> "Probably a problem with the medium"
<Biosftw> ... and also blanking an dvdrw is not working
<Biosftw> I tried k3b and brasero
<shadeslayer> tkoorn: hmm so you have KDE 4.3?
<Biosftw> same errors
<shadeslayer> !burn | Biosftw
<ubottu> Biosftw: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shadeslayer> Biosftw: try the command line ones..
<Biosftw> wodim?
<shadeslayer> Biosftw: yep
<tkoorn> shadeslayer: guess so
<shadeslayer> tkoorn: try installing the bug fix release
<shadeslayer> tkoorn: 4.3.5 is the latest release... checkout the topic
<dmatt> kaddi_: bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/202009 (update-grub does not update menu.lst)
<tkoorn> shadeslayer: will do, thanks
<shadeslayer> tkoorn: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.3.5
<Biosftw> shadeslayer:  http://pastebin.com/m6c699904
<shadeslayer> Biosftw: um i think you forgot some options there
<shadeslayer> Biosftw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<dmatt> kaddi_: can you check if grub-pc is installed?
<kaddi_> dmatt: it isn't. I was thinking of backing up menu.lst and see what grub-update creates next. that should show if grub-udpate produces the same wrong list as the kernel updates I hope
<dmatt> kaddi_: try it... did you have different partitions when you installed grub? maybe it tries to return to some old disk partitioning
<kaddi_> dmatt: running update-grub after removing the old menu.lst recreates a new menu.lst which identifies the partitions by uuid rather than by partition. it has lost the windows partitions though
<Biosftw> when I try to blank one dvd i get this error> but my drive should have no problem http://pastebin.com/m5c64379f sha
<dmatt> kaddi_: try sudo grub-mkconfig (it works in my grub2)
<kaddi_> dmatt: I don't think so, I reinstalled grub after installing windows7 and haven't changed the partitions since. the menu.lst and settings may have survived from before though
<dmatt> kaddi_: and install os-prober
<kaddi_> dmatt: os-prober is already installed. ran grub-mkconfig, but that did not recreate my ms partitions into menu-lst
<mudassar> hello people, I want to build some c++ files (*.h and *.cpp). there is one main.cpp that uses the functions from other *.h and *.cpp files ... how to build it by linking everything togather ??
<dmatt> kaddi_: I would try to reinstall grub then... after deleting its settings... otherwise report bug
<buckfast> How come I get 'Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.' when installing libdvdcss2
<kaddi_> dmatt: just realised that grub-mkconfig did not touch menu.lst, it seems to be grub2 specific.
<BluesKaj> !ibdvdcss2 | buckfast
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | buckfast
<ubottu> buckfast: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Biosftw> hi i need help. I cant burn anything with my laptop  ... : /
<hari_> thank you shadeslayer it worked
<uno> alguien que sepa hablar español?
<uno> y sepa programar?
<tkoorn> I am having trouble with my plasma desktop, it won't start on boot because plasma-netbook deleted the autostart file
<tkoorn> can someone tell me the contents of their plasma.desktop file in Autostart?
<Tm_T> tkoorn: you should not need any file for plasma in Autostart folder
<tkoorn> Tm_T: oh, I thought that was the way to go, I read some threads that said I did
<Tm_T> tkoorn: doublecheck you have no plasma related files in ~/.config/autostart/ folder
<tkoorn> Tm_T: how do I re-enable plasma-desktop?
<Tm_T> tkoorn: see what I said above (:
<tkoorn> Tm_T: there are no plasma files in autostart
<Tm_T> tkoorn: ok, that's good, hmmmm
<Tm_T> tkoorn: you have which KDE version?
<Biosftw> hi i need help. I cant burn anything with my laptop  ... : / (No permission error )
<tkoorn> Tm_T: KDE 4.3.5
<Tm_T> tkoorn: hmm, roger, I'm not sure if that has switch for the plasma in this way: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/uusi_plasmavalinta.png
<tkoorn> TmT: no it hasn't
<Tm_T> tkoorn: hmm, and you have kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings packages installed?
<mudassar> hello people, can somebody tell me how can I build stl library (*.h and *.cpp files) and make one lib file so that I can include it easily ?
<tkoorn> Tm_T: yes
<tkoorn> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<tkoorn> kubuntu-default-settings is already the newest version.
<Tm_T> tkoorn: hrrr, see what you have in ~/.kde/Autostart
<tkoorn> Tm_T: nothing
<Tm_T> tkoorn: ok, like to do dirty fix? as I don't remember what was the right way
<tkoorn> yes please :)
<tkoorn> Tm_T: let me have it
<Tm_T> tkoorn: you have /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop ?
<tkoorn> Tm_T:yes
<Bigfish> ubuntu español???
<tkoorn> Tm_T: and also  /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop
<Tm_T> tkoorn: in konsole, do: ln -s /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop ~/.kde/Autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<Tm_T> !es | Bigfish
<ubottu> Bigfish: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tkoorn> Tm_T: oh that's a folder
<Bigfish> #ESubuntu
<Biosftw> dvd burnung problem: wodim: OPC failed.
<Tm_T> tkoorn: if that doesn't do it, silly thing to do: reinstall kdebase-workspace-bin
<tkoorn> :)
<tkoorn> Tm_T: i'll give it a try, thanks for the help
<Tm_T> tkoorn: if that doesn't do it, then I have some other little things to try :-P
<tkoorn> Tm_T: that worked :), only did get the following error: Error launching /home/tick/.kde/Autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop. Either KLauncher is not running anymore, or it failed to start the application.
<tkoorn> Tm_T: but plasma is running
<Tm_T> tkoorn: that's weird, does it still work if you remove that file now? (:)
<tkoorn> Tm_T: will give it a try
<tkoorn> Tm_T: no, no plasma
<Tm_T> that is weird
<tkoorn> Tm_T: yes very weird, I think plasma-netbook left behind some other things too
<tkoorn> Tm_T: starting up I get a very nice fade out from the login screen that I didn't have before :)
<Tm_T> tkoorn: apparently, yes, shame I don't remember what it was with that version
<Bigfish> obottu ...
<tkoorn> Tm_T: so reinstall  kdebase-workspace-bin?
<Tm_T> tkoorn: try
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> how do I use qt-gtk to apply themes? the settings manager doesn't have any config for it
<mudassar> how can I built stl library in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<mudassar> build *
<oxymoron> Hello, I wondering has somebody figured out how to use a DV-cam with skype without have to make dv4lstart command in terminal to launch?
<tkoorn> Tm_T: no that didn't help
<tkoorn> Tm_T: I do get some errors when starting plasma-desktop manually:
<tkoorn> QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""
<tkoorn> QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to QWidget "", which already has a layout
<tkoorn> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 0
<tkoorn> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<tkoorn> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 6
<FloodBotK3> tkoorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tkoorn> Object::connect: No such signal SystemTray::Manager::jobStateChanged(SystemTray::Job*)
<mudassar> hello all, please let me know how to build standard template library in ubuntu 9.04
<tkoorn> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370376/
<Flakeparadigm> Hey
<Tm_T> tkoorn: shame I have no idea
<tkoorn> Tm_T: maybe it is running
<tkoorn> Tm_T: but blacked out
<Flakeparadigm> I installed some updates in Kubuntu lucid and now when I start up my computer I get the error "Cannot open the theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais" with an okay button after that. I click okay and x server terminates. How can I fix this?
<Tm_T> tkoorn: possibly, "ps aux | grep -i plasma" will tell all running plasma apps
<luca__> hello
<tkoorn> Tm_T: plasma and plasma-desktop
<Tm_T> tkoorn: hm, I don't know, I just don't know ):
<tkoorn> Tm_T: thanks for the help, I think I am onto something now :)
<Biosftw> dvd burnung problem: wodim: OPC failed.
<Benkinooby> hi everybody. my screensaver is turning on all 5 minutes or so and i dont know why. i checked the screen saver tab in the system settings and also the power managent. it disturbs a lot. amy ideas?
<buckfast> where can I see what version of fglrx am I using
<buckfast> should I use the open source video drivers instead then
<crimsun> radeonhd? perhaps. Can't vouch for it, though.
<buckfast> raden hd 3870
<buckfast> where do i see fglrx driver version though
<crimsun> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if it was attempted, or you can check apt-cache policy or dpkg -l
<mauri> how can I update may kubuntu karmic to the lucid using terminal consolle?
<mudassar> somebody please please help me compiling my c++ code
<crimsun> mauri: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Benkinooby> mudassar: to compile start the konsole, change to the directory where your *.cpp file is
<mudassar> Benkinooby: I am getting problem linking the stl library with g++
<Benkinooby> mudassar: and type g++ yourfile the output file will be called a.out or something like this
<Benkinooby> mudassar: is it a small program? if so, past it to paste bin
<soee> can u tell me if this page works for u: http://www.4front-tech.com/download.cgi  ?
<mauri> crimsun: thank you
<mudassar> Benkinooby: my problem contains multiple files so I have made a make file ... I am pasting the error in paste.ubuntu.com
<eurescu> hi all!
<mudassar> Benkinooby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370409/
<Benkinooby> mudassar: did you include the header files correctly?
<mudassar> Benkinooby: let me paste my makefile in the paste bin
<eurescu> kan somebody help me with a tvtuner problem?pelase!
<Benkinooby> mudassar: ok.what i understand from these lines, is that you are using a funktion which is not defined....
<Benkinooby> mudassar: could also be a spelling mistake
<mudassar> Benkinooby: it works in windows
<eurescu> ahave a avertv super 007 ananlog tv tuner,and i kan't  see any channels
<mudassar> Benkinooby: here is the makefile ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370412/
<Benkinooby> mudassar: you dont use headfiles at all?
<mudassar> Benkinooby: most of the cpp files have their corresponding *.h files as well
<mudassar> should I write the *.h file with each *.cpp file as well ?
<mudassar> actually I am new in makefile
<Benkinooby> mudassar: hmm.. to be honest i am not sure... but give it a try
<mudassar> Benkinooby: hmmm. ok
<darthanubis> KDE Printer Configuration applet is broken
<Benkinooby> mudassar: i am not very familiar with make files... my experience is not enough for this... what i advised you was my first impression... but if it works under windows, i have not idea
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/377333
<Benkinooby> mudassar: check this out http://cplusplus.syntaxerrors.info/index.php?title=No_matching_function_for_call_to_%E2%80%98Foo::Foo%28%29%E2%80%99
<mudassar> still no solution :(
<dragonmind> This may seem like a very stupid question to you, but what are this Kubuntu channel used for?
<crimsun> the topic addresses that question.
<crimsun> e.g., community-based user support for the Kubuntu derivative
<dragonmind> K, thanks
<edgy360> hi, is kubuntu for slower pc's?
<nowth> no.
<edgy360> which one is
<nowth> xubuntu, maybe
<edgy360> ok
<buckfast> How do I change fonts for GTK applications?
<crimsun> try the appropriate submenu in KDE System Settings
<buckfast> sorry but can't find it
<crimsun> I don't have System Settings installed, but try Appearance -> Fonts
<crimsun> something along those lines
<nowth> open System Settings, go to Look and Feel, go to Appearance, go to GTK+ Appearance
<buckfast> I see it is set to use KDE fonts in GTK apps, however firefox doesnt use my KDE font settings :S
<nowth> firefox does seem to use my KDE font
<bbigras2> I installed kubuntu netbook remix and updated KDE to 4.4 RC2 and after login and the loading thing I got a black screen. plasma-desktop is not running and is not installed even if I have kdebase-workspace-bin. any idea?
<Peace-> bbigras2: this appends when you try an UNSTABLE desktop
<kitsune> Hello!
<bbigras2> Peace-: I'm not sure a broken package is the same as a unstable desktop. I run trunk on my main computer
<Peace-> bbigras2: you should not ask support for a unstable system like an 4.4 rc2 or rc3
<kitsune> Okay I have a question, When I install Kubuntu or any other Linux Distro I have a problem with my Wireless card drivers, they are preinstalled but every time I connet to my wireless network and try to go to a website the connection drops out as soon as I try to surf the web, Is there anyway to fix this?
<Peace-> bbigras2: normal user should use stable version that is 4.3.5 now
<bbigras2> Peace-: I'm not a normal user, I'm a dev
<kitsune> Anyone?
<Peace-> bbigras2: a dev that doesn't know here is a place to get support but only for stable??
<Peace-> !kde4.4
<bbigras2> Peace-: I'm a KDE dev, I don't need to know how kubuntu do their stuff. I just want good packages
<Peace-> bbigras2: well then install a stable version. here is not a channel to support an unstable desktop like an RC of whatever
<BluesKaj> bbigras2:  try #ubuntu+1
<bbigras2> BluesKaj: a useful comment, thanks! :)
<kitsune> Is there anyone that can help me with this problem?
<new2ubuntu> just updated to 2.6.31-19 in ubuntu now grub2 will not boot it can anyone help??
<BluesKaj> bbigras2:  there'a kde support there as well , don't let the "ubuntu" name fool you.
<mattia> dddd
<mattia> ciao
<kitsune> Hello!
<kitsune> Okay I have a question, When I install Kubuntu or any other Linux Distro I have a problem with my Wireless card drivers, they are preinstalled but every time I connet to my wireless network and try to go to a website the connection drops out as soon as I try to surf the web, Is there anyway to fix this?
<kitsune> And im using a Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<Peace-> kitsune: lsmod | grep ath
<Peace-> kitsune: the most of cases with atheros ath5k the "driver" sucks a lots
<kitsune> Oh!
<kitsune> Okay =D Thank you
<Peace-> kitsune: so you can try to change driver
<Peace-> or with 20 bucks you can get a supported wifi usb card
<kitsune> Does lsmod | grep ath change the drivers?
<Peace-> kitsune: no
<Peace-> i wanna know which driver you are using
<Peace-> so do that command please
<kitsune> ath9k                 258744  0
<kitsune> mac80211              181236  1 ath9k
<kitsune> led_class               4096  1 ath9k
<kitsune> ath                     8060  1 ath9k
<kitsune> cfg80211               93052  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<FloodBotK3> kitsune: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> kitsune: ok you have the new driver ath9k
<Peace-> kitsune: so now lspci | grep -i Network
<kitsune> Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Peace-> kitsune: ok you can *try*  i mean .-... try to install madwifi driver
<Peace-> why  did i say *try* ... because it's not sure it willl work for you
<kitsune> Okay I understand
<Peace-> but i think you have a brain so you can understand this
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Peace-> the wifi card is diifferent but it explain how to compile madwifi drivers
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  kitsune, I have the same driver , network manager crapped out after one update ..using wicd now , working well
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm well ath5k some time doesn't work ... i have to do a crazy thing
<BluesKaj> madwifi prolly won't work
<Peace-> like this
<Peace-> BluesKaj: for my card only madwifi works
<Peace-> for sure
<Peace-> BluesKaj: read this :::  well turn off the computer … and disconnect the plug now press now press the computer’s button … that should consume the residual voltage. and now start the pc. this fucking atheros works again with ath5k
<Peace-> sorry for f****
<Peace-> i have copied xD
<kitsune> Well Thank you, I'll try this
<Peace-> kitsune: wait
<Peace-> kitsune: if you wanna try wicd first
<Peace-> you should
<BluesKaj> Peace-:  no kidding , so you plug it back in after you boot up and are connected with network manager?
<Peace-> i mean maybe it's the easier way
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yea man ,... omg ... yes this is crazy but it is
<kitsune> Okay how do I go about switching to wicd? Sorry I'm a noob at this
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you the link i have not for the wiki in english i mean
<BluesKaj> well, too late..I dumped network manager :) , never had much faith in it anyway..tooflaky
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hahahaha you have not faith
<BluesKaj> !wicd | kitsune
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | kitsune
<ubottu> kitsune: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Peace-> BluesKaj: but you have ath9k?
<BluesKaj> Peace-:  yes
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well i used ath5k
<Peace-> and on that i get the crazy issue
<BluesKaj> wicd is working fine ..I used wicd on this laptop on jaunty as well
<kitsune> Okay I think im going to go with wicd
<Peace-> BluesKaj: but my issue was the driver... becaise if i  reboot to much often the driver i dunno was freezing itself
<Peace-> kitsune: try that yes
<BluesKaj> Peace-, network manager doesn't play nice with the dhclient it seems, and it forgets the settings , especially if you run wpa or wpa2 encryption
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i mean if i reboot often , i get on iwlist wlan0 scan : an error i dont remember but it seems it was down ... like interface doesn't support scan ...
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so i tried to do sudo ifconfig wlan up
<Peace-> down and the up
<Peace-> but the driver it was like freezed
<Peace-> the only way... it was those strange absolute no sense steps
<BluesKaj> right , i dind that with my belkin usb wifi adapter for  the desktop pc , that I've ben trying to get to work since jaunty , but no luck so far
<BluesKaj> it's a ralink rt2870 driver , but even wicd doesn't work with it anymore
<Peace-> BluesKaj: omg really ?
<Peace-> i have a usb linksys 54gc and it 's working here on kubuntu 9.10 for now xD
<Peace-> but maybe that doesn't work with that driver
<BluesKaj> yeah, waiting for a fi :(
<BluesKaj> fi
<slow-motion> hi
<kitsune> Thank you so MUCH
<Peace-> kitsune: working with wicd?
<kitsune> Yes
<Peace-> well
<kitsune> It works just fine
<Peace-> :) well done
<Pumuky> Hallo. I use KU 9.04 installed with wubi. After a "apt-get dist-upgrade" I reboot my system and Kubuntu doesn't starts. Instead of kubuntu menu, starts grub. How can I repair it?
<kitsune> That you for halping me =]
<BluesKaj> kitsune, cool :)
<kitsune> I have been fighting with this thing for days
<BluesKaj> grub is supposed to help you decide which OS you want to boot into
<Pumuky> But i'm not displayed the grub menu. What starts is "grub>"
<Pumuky> And I don't know how repair grub when using wubi.
<Pumuky> Now I'm in life CD. Is there any command for reparing grub when installed with wubi?
<Pumuky> Nobody can tell me how to repair a grub installation of wubi?
<Peace-> mm i use kubuntu and stop
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> never used wubi
<Peace-> and 3 years  i don't use windows
<Peace-> sorry
<darthanubis> Pumuky: i could have told you if you was not using wubi
<darthanubis> Pumuky: I'd have to do a google and forum search for you to find out.
<darthanubis> Pumuky: your issue is so generic you'd be better able to get a reply form #ubuntu, just don't mention your using Kubuntu
<darthanubis> it is all the same when it comes to wubi
<Pumuky> I've been using Kubuntu for 2 years. But I've bought a laptop and included Win7. I try to use only Linux, but have some problems with hardware... Till not solved, I can't use it
<darthanubis> you can dual-boot, you don't HAVE to use wubi
<darthanubis> and i curious to what "issues" prevent you from using linux. but that is neither here nor there. You could always use windows in virtualbox
<darthanubis> so many options to avoid wubi
<Pumuky> I know but I don't what to resize disks for warranty problems (I can give it back  in two week if it doesn't work fine...)
<darthanubis> Pumuky: I understand now
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> That seems crazy they'd void a warrenty over partition resize?
<Pumuky> Yes, I've to give it back as they gave it to me.
<Pumuky> If I resize... I lose the possibility of returning...
<Peace-> mmm well it's normal
<Peace-> wait 2 weeks then :D
<Peace-> then resize
<titan_ark> Hello everyone =)
<apparle> titan_ark: hi
<apparle> how to set the euilizer
<titan_ark> apparle: sorry i am a noob myself
<titan_ark> :)
<apparle> titan_ark: the question was for channel in general and not for you
<titan_ark> ok
<titan_ark> hey i wanted to know how i can set up ssh
<titan_ark> need to do that and tunnling etc to access my school unix system
<titan_ark> on windows i used putty and tight vnc
<Duskao> hey does anyone know a program similar to network magic for linux?
<BluesKaj> Duskao, what's network magic ?
<Duskao> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LOF0Iv0QOo it's a network manager, easily set up file sharing and all that to other computers in the network,
<Duskao> all of it.
<BluesKaj> does that include live streaming etc for media ? ..i just use smbclient ... for live streaming i use a specialty app called pytivo that uses my TiVo as a server for media over our LAN
<_BS_> Everytime I log in, I get the krdc desktop sharing window. How do I make it stop coming up at login?
<Jarcx-rT> ciao a tutti
<Jarcx-rT> ce qualche italiano ?¿
<Jarcx-rT> I have problem with Login root ( Kubuntu 9.10 Kde 4 )
<Black_HorseX> what problem ?
<Tm_T> !root | Jarcx-rT
<ubottu> Jarcx-rT: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jarcx-rT> Tm_T
<Jarcx-rT> Ubuntu does not make me as a user will access it as root .... What can I do?
<Tm_T> Jarcx-rT: what you're trying to do?
<Jarcx-rT> when I installed Kubuntu root password I did not have cause to
<Jarcx-rT> onlu user
<Jarcx-rT> only*
<_BS_> konqueror as file manager is started via 'kfmclient filemanager'?
<Jarcx-rT> but I'm not even access from user
<vbgunz> have you changed your kdm screen? when you boot up did/do you see a flash of the default kdm screen before you get to your own? anybody know what I am talking about? is this a bug? is there a fix? I've been bitten by this since 9.10 on a random basis. im a little tired of it. anyone know what I am talking about?
<Jarcx-rT> What can I do?
<Jarcx-rT> please
<vbgunz> Jarcx-rT: do you need sudo, kdesudo?
<Jarcx-rT> Explain excuse .... are Italian
<Jarcx-rT> vbgunz
<Peace-> Jarcx-rT: sei italiano?
<Peace-> !it | Jarcx-rT
<ubottu> Jarcx-rT: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jarcx-rT> sisi
<Jarcx-rT> grazie
<vbgunz> kubuntu shouldn't ask for a root password. you're in and out of root power using the first user and sudo or kdesudo to do root level stuff. not sure what you were asking
<vbgunz> how can I find out if my ext4 disk has barriers enabled or not?
<vbgunz> I just ran dmesg | grep barrier and see it as enabled
<vbgunz> brb, need to check something
<_BS_> konqueror as file manager is started via 'kfmclient filemanager'?
<ruud> hello
<ruud> anybody able to help a kubuntu noob to get sound working?
<iBuben> бу
<iBuben> hi
<ruud> \name Bimmer_with_sound_problems
<kyubutsu> how to disable pop-up when mouse-over kickoff icon
<Guest26888> ce qualche italiano?
<kaddi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jhosnoe> grazie
<kyubutsu> how to disable mouse-over pop-up message on kickoff icon
<kyubutsu> ?
<sheytan> kyubutsu it's impossile ;)
<sheytan> kyubutsu maybe some day KDE developers will implement it ;)
<Tm_T> mouseover popup?
<_BS_> konqueror as file manager is started via 'kfmclient filemanager'?
<sheytan> Tm_T he menat the tooltip i guess  ;)
<Tm_T> well, it has general plasma tooltip
<sheytan> Tm_T yep, but it's impossile to turn it off :)
<Tm_T> aaah, I did read it as "enable"
<Tm_T> no, not easily atleast
<sheytan> Tm_T I'll report it at kde.bugs.org ;)  Thoes tooltips  are not always needed ;)
<Tm_T> roger roger
<sheytan> Someone already tested ludic alpha2?
<sheytan> Do plymouth work for you? :D
<crimsun> that depends on a number of factors: 1. whether one's graphics card is KMS-compatible; 2. whether one's graphics driver is KMS-compatible; 3. whether one uses encrypted lvm
<Guest2731> Hi
<kaddi_> !hi | Guest2731
<ubottu> Guest2731: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest2731> Well i do have one question!
<Guest2731> Do you know much about setting up a network connection in Linux
<Guest2731> ?
<Guest2731> kubuntu?
<slow-motion> n8
<BluesKaj> Guest16358, describe your hardware and what kind of connection
<vbgunz> I have a framebuffer question. I have a nvidia gtx260 and monitors that natively support 1920x1080. I would like the framebuffer to take on this resolution in tty 1-6. running the command sudo hwinfo --framebuffer yields plenty of resolutions but none that are natively appropiate (1920x1080). do I have any recourses left to get that resolution?
<vbgunz> if it helps, this is the output I get from hwinfo --framebuffer http://dpaste.com/155596/
<THenson> Guys, my /home disappeared. How can I recover it?
<vbgunz> gonna fail with my framebuffer, need to test with reboot
<_BS_> konqueror as file manager is started via 'kfmclient filemanager'? Confirm please?
<lnx4ver> _BS_ doesn't work on my computer
<_BS_> OK, back to basics ... how to start konqueror in file management profile?
<lnx4ver> dont know about options but if you provide a path like / or . or any other path it open in file manager mode
<_BS_> path as in on address bar?
<lnx4ver> speaking of konqueror
<lnx4ver> I mean from command line exemple: konqueror /
<lnx4ver> try this
<_BS_> COOL. Didn't know that one. Equivalent to Windows 'start .' in a cmd line.
<lnx4ver> yes
<_BS_> Next konqueror question ... how to get file manager file display to act like windows explorer. As in, list view (explorer). Columns (konq) makes me scroll - go wide (sideways) instead of down. Icon view is ... irritating.
<lnx4ver> konqueror ~ , wlll open konqueror in your home folder
<lnx4ver> I dont use konqueror as a file manager I'd have to take a look
<_BS_> In4ver - you use dolphin?
<lnx4ver> yes but more the mc program in konsole, it is much faster than any gui file manager
<Idhan> hi, I have overclock my cpu from 2.0Ghz to 2.4Ghz but the cpu cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz shows only 2.0Ghz
<lnx4ver> I know you can create profile with konqueror then there must be some way to start in this profile automatically
<_BS_> OK, got answer to starting konqueror (but I like your answer better) ... from menu editor / file manager - super user mode 'konqueror --profile filemanagement'. What a mouthfull. <sigh> BUT, non-windows explorer layout is truly annoying. Still would like to find that out. (Part of problem is defining good search terms for google.)
<_BS_> Interesting ... typed 'kfmclient' at a command prompt. kfmclient isn't what it used to be, apparently, thus my confusion.
<familia> hello?
<lnx4ver> yeah I remember using this too
<kitsune> Hello I got a question, How do I find the icon folder where the desktop icon packs are stored?
#kubuntu 2010-02-07
<lnx4ver> _BS_ set konqueror the way you want then save your profile after this you can load it with --profile nameofyourprofile
<kitsune> Anyone?
<_BS_> Inx4ver - yeah, picked up on that. Coming back to linux after being away - konqueror has 2 'uses' for me - file browser (hate dolphin) and web browser (leaner than firefox, etc.). Makes both uses in one profile ... interesting. )-: (-:
<lnx4ver> it may be .kde/share/icons
<kitsune> Thank you lnx4ver
<lnx4ver> is it there I'm not sure kitsune ?
<kitsune> Yes I think its it
<kitsune> Thank you =]
<lnx4ver> your welcome
<lnx4ver> _BS_ yeah konqueror is still a nice application hope is will be developped and progress for a long tiime
<_BS_> lnx4ver - I'm looking in konqueror settings ... view modes ... I notice on icon view there's grid at the bottom ... including arrangement by rows. Now if column view had the same option, to list by rows (scroll across) instead of columns (scroll down) ... I'm thinking 'windows explorer' 'list view' would be mostly there.
<vbgunz> too many reboots trying to mess with the framebuffer. I would like to change my framebuffer to a resolution in which x and my monitors natively support. 1920x1080. but no matter what I do I can never get my framebuffer to take on this resolution. what can I do? do I need a firmware update for my card or something? is there something a bit more modern I can do?
<_BS_> vbgunz - Video card type? Nvidia?
<vbgunz> nvidia gtx260
<_BS_> vbgunz - nvidia control panel no help?
<vbgunz> for the framebuffer, I never seen the option. is it there?
<_BS_> vbgunz - sorry, I was speaking to resolution at that point, not framebuffer.
<vbgunz> my res in x and on monitors is supported no problem *but* whoa, framebuffer is kind of either ancient technology or I am a bafoon
<Guest96940> I need some help please
<_BS_> vbgunz - neither, likely, but it is a PITA. I don't think, conceptually, linguistically, linux / framebuffer has kept up with hardware technology. i.e. When trying to do TV/video in linux, etc., the word 'framebuffer' is not exactly intuitive, nor the first word I would search on when problems arise.
<lnx4ver> _BS_ not sure if it is possible
<nico283> I need help please
<nico283> i need to run my windows programs from my second hard drive in my linux
<nico283> i don't want to have to reboot my system everytime i want to play conquer
<Wolfcastle> hello
<_BS_> lnx4ver ... well ... if it were easy to figure out ... I wouldn't be here in irc! (-:
<Wolfcastle> nico283: try wine or cedega
<Wolfcastle> is it possible to install kde 4.4 apart from 4.3?
<vbgunz> man, I am gonna attempt to mess with fbset and that requires I believe I kill x
<_BS_> Wolfcastle ... wine will run out of unmounted disk? (Surely he's not mounting his windows disk {ntfs?} from within linux. Not that you can't / shouldn't, just, normally, ... why would you want to.)
<nico283> wine and cedega are pieces for junk. i am fed up with both of them. i wanted to run my game in one of those to start off and it didn't work. that is why i put my windows hard drive into the computer, but i do not want to reboot when i want to play and then reboot to check e-mails
<Wolfcastle> well then you've pretty much run out of options sorry
<Wolfcastle> you could try a virtual machine if you have a good computer cs might run alright
<nico283> that bs cause i've seen it done before i just am unsure of how to do it
<nico283> yes but what kind of virtual machine
<nico283> i tried virtualbox and it didn't work know of anything else?
<Wolfcastle> em I use virtual box works very well, vmware is supposed to be good haven't used it though
<_BS_> nico283 - you're looking for running a different operating system's files in another, and pretty hardware intensive ones at that. Perhaps you should stay in windows and run linux in a vm? [Right now, I'm in windows, vm'ed to Linux, using the raw / physical disk. Changes will persist when I reboot into Linux. There are some weirdnesses, but not too many. Less if you run in one way or the...
<Wolfcastle> _BS_: yes he would have to reinstall cs with wine or cedega obviously
<_BS_> ...other most of the time.]
<nico283> i'm not reinstalling a whole system. this is an external hard drive that has my windows on it. my computer is completely linux.
<Wolfcastle> or you could try some linux compatible game that resembles cs
<Wolfcastle> have you tried Urban Terror?
<_BS_> Wolfcastle ... for the question being asked, evidently what's obvious ... isn't always? [What did he think it was made of?]
<Wolfcastle> true ;-)
<nico283> i have been playing conquer online for almost 2 years and don't want to not be able to play anymore so i need the hard drive to be run through my linux system
<vbgunz> :/
<_BS_> nico283 - from what you've said, and what you're willing to do, you cannot do what you're looking to do. You can, however, probably do it the reverse, if you are not using graphically intense applications. Run linux from within windows.
<vbgunz> fbset cannot find /dev/fb0 or anything else automatically. I figured I try /dev/tty* and they all return the same error of ioctl FBIOGET_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
<vbgunz> gonna google that
<_BS_> nico283 - actually, there is another option ... two computers, with a KVM.
<Wolfcastle> what is KVM?
<nico283> so what your saying is that there is no way to run the windows hard drive through the virtual box?
<_BS_> nico283 - no, what I'm saying is that you will be unhappy with the performance. (I'm assuming if wine won't run it satisfactorily due to performance / complexity issues, it's not likely virtualbox will either.) But if you run windows, and virtualbox linux, you may well get where you're trying to go. The suggestion of linux alternative games is quite a good one.
<nico283> wine won't run it because it keeps saying there is a promblem with my direct3d when all my stuff says it is up to date
<_BS_> Wolfcastle - KVM (Keyboard Video Mouse switcher). Two computers, one set of KVM. For me, Ctrl-Ctrl-Enter, switches between the two. You can, for example, not put the video through the kvm, and keep both monitors up. Or something. Gotchas - bear in mind not all KVM's do sound, some have usb only keyboards instead of PS2 - you have to watch for what makes sense for your environment / computers. Some
<_BS_>  kVM's will do multiple monitors, or multiple computers.
<nico283> i am discussing the wine not playing the game not the hard drive. that is why i am trying to get the hard drive to run
<_BS_> nico283 - of course. You're trying to run graphically intense windows programs within linux which does graphics in just a whole 'nother way. If you were doing non-graphics like word processors, spreadsheets, web browsing, 2d, you'd be fine. But you're not. You have three reasonable courses of actions (1) Stop doing this unreasonable thing you're trying to do. Run the OS for which the program...
<_BS_> ...you're trying to run was built for. (2) Use two computers, perhaps with a KVM. (3) Run windows, and vmbox linux. What you want to do CANNOT REASONABLY BE DONE FOR A REASONABLE COST. GET OVER IT. <sorry>
<nico283> i just want to run 2 hard drives without trying to reboot the system. that's all. and if you want to talk about unreasonable costs, my power bill going from $75 to over $100 is unreasonable from running 2 computers with a kvm.
<nico283> so one computer 2 hard drivers is much more reasonable for my single mother child support paying budget
<vbgunz> where are my framebuffer devices or what not? I do not have anything near /dev/fb* . anybody know this?
<_BS_> nico283 - YOU CANNOT RUN AN INTENSIVE PROGRAM FROM ONE OS IN ANOTHER OS.
<Wolfcastle> maybe you should have a second install of windows with virtualbox on your external hard drive
<Wolfcastle> and see how it works
<Wolfcastle> you could access your current data from the other partition
<Wolfcastle> do you use your external hard drive in some other context?
<nico283> no most of my work is on linux. i only have it for my game and some documents that i stored from an old computer
<_BS_> Wolfcastle/nico283 - for that matter, get vmware converter for free. It will convert your physical windows machine to a virtual one. Perhaps you can accomplish this and get a chance to just see if performance is sufficient, if it performs at all. vbox will use vmware settings files.
<Wolfcastle> nice that's a good option
<Wolfcastle> isn't virtualbox faster than vmware? I Remember trying vmware once but it ran a lot slower than VB
<seeman> knock knock.
<cordelia> http://pastebin.com/m48141bb1how do I get hd1 to boot without hd0?
<_BS_> nico283 - I'm sorry. I've laid out your options. I am not a great linux expert, so you can believe me or not, but you're not seeing anyone challenge what I've said. If you have any questions about what I've said, fine. Otherwise, perhaps others will have more patience. Good luck with your quest.
<Wolfcastle> cordelia: 404 not found
<seeman> oye, how do I get chrome to 'use' flashlib.so
<seeman> ?
<cordelia> Wolfcastle: sorry a more recent http://pastebin.com/d4ccd3ca2
<_BS_> Wolfcastle ... I suspect ... in the end ... YMMV. Particular circumstances, particular OS' (which way you're going), physical vs virtual disk ... in the end ... whatever float's your boat.
<Wolfcastle> I think it uses the mozilla plugin, do you have it installed seeman?
<seeman> I just have it sitting around, never used FF.
<seeman> I have the .so file though on in Documents.
<Wolfcastle> At least my chrome seems to be using my firefox plugins
<Wolfcastle> try adding the plugin file to home/.mozilla/plugins
<seeman> I don't have FF.
<seeman> so I don't think I have a mozzilla folder.
<_BS_> help my poor brain for a moment ... bash ... for $1 in a b c d; do echo $1;fi ... I'm mixing things here ... what should it be. Sorry ... tired.
<nico283> so would i need to download the vmconverter onto the hard drive i am converting or onto another hard drive?
<Wolfcastle> seeman: try creating the folder and restart chrome
<_BS_> never mind ... for a in a b c d; do echo $a; done. <sigh>
<Verminator> been having issue playing streaming videos.  I have followed parts 1 & 2 of this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683, other parts seemed not to apply.  I had downloaded the latest flash, which helped some, but still problems, any help would be appreciated
<Verminator> no one has any issues with flash videos?
<Izinucs> What's the latest version of Java runtime environment available in the repo's?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> any idea what this is?
<Wolfcastle> http://pastebin.com/m350a6eec
<Izinucs> Wolfcastle: you trying to install Vbox?
<Wolfcastle> yes
<Wolfcastle> but I don't think the package is the issue
<Wolfcastle> some package that needs updating but which one?
<Izinucs> Wolfcastle: did you install the compiler packages?  sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms  ... then just double click the .deb to install.. or you could list their repos in kpackagekit and install from there..
<Wolfcastle> that's not it...it works from terminal so the issue is not the package itself
<zus> hello everyone
<zus> any one around that can help me?
<zus> im new here and was wondering do i need to set up kubuuntu like ubuntu? with restricted extras?/
<Izinucs> Wolfcastle: it mentions sip module.... is that relevant to "session internet protocol"?  that is ... the same? if so what does vbox care about Sip?
<Wolfcastle> has anyone tried kubuntu lucid? what is the default user when booting in live mode?
<zus> id like to see  kubunu lucid , where can i get that one
<Wolfcastle> I just google kubuntu lucid download and voila
<Izinucs> Wolfcastle: root is the default user
<Wolfcastle> no, its ubuntu whith a blank password
<Wolfcastle> just found it online
<Izinucs> or that .. kinda like root.. just named ubuntu
<Wolfcastle> hehe ok thanx anyways
<zus> i used ubuntu for a few months i likeit alot, this is my first time in kubuntu, its way diffeeeerrrent.
<zus> well thannks guys illl read more on kubuntu before i commit. later
<_BS_> What package do I need to fill out the contents of khelp center?
<_BS_> What package do I need to fill out the debian menu entries, a la debian / live?
<vbgunz> I can no longer dual boot in 9.10 *after* updating to the latest 2.6.31-19 kernel. I am getting error 28 in grub. what could have happened?
<vbgunz> damn, I believe the new kernel update borked my ability to get in windows from grub on a reboot :/
<vbgunz> well, I'll try something
<Itchmehco> Hllo?
<Wolfcastle> any idea what this is?
<Wolfcastle> http://pastebin.com/m350a6eec
<vbgunz> anybody know how to enable asus_atk0110 in the kernel?
<vbgunz> I am getting bit by an acpi conflict that can be fixed by this kernel driver
<vbgunz> how do I enable it? I am going nuts :/
<scunizi> How do I disable "Auto eth0".. there's no line entry for it in the network manager and /etc/interfaces doesn't have it
<vbgunz> I see I have this /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/asus_atk0110.ko ... does this mean I have the asus driver I need? if so, how do I **enable** it?
<crimsun> load it
<vbgunz> crimsun: forgive me, you telling me to load it?
<crimsun> if it isn't loaded, and you want to enable it, yes.
<vbgunz> wow. how hard could it be to load a driver as just a user that needs to load a driver?
<vbgunz> crimsun: thanks for the load keyword but I am coming up confused with it on google
<vbgunz> add it to /etc/modules, I'll try that
<crimsun> vbgunz: if you need it to claim resources, you probably want it in the initramfs (and thus in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules instead of /etc/modules)
<crimsun> vbgunz: you'll need to regenerate the initramfs afterward; sudo update-initramfs -u
<vbgunz> crimsun: wow just about to reboot and test it. I'll undo that and try out what you said. thanks a million if it works!
<chuckf> crimsun: and beware if the advice you give is wrong...
<chuckf> :D
<vbgunz> cross fingers, I hope it works!
<svols> 大家好
<svols> 有人在不
<avihay> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<avihay> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vbgunz> well, I don't think adding the asus driver to /etc/initramfs...etc was the solution.
<vbgunz> :/
<svols> what u say
<vbgunz> "Make sure you have the asus_atk0110 driver enabled in your kernel configuration" ... who are they referring too? I don't think I am stupid but I feel like an idiot. it's as if I am just supposed to know this. I need help :(
<vbgunz> maybe I did enable the driver, how can I make sure?
<Wolfcastle> have you tried modprobe vbgunz?
<Wolfcastle> sudo modprobe module
<vbgunz> hmm
<vbgunz> I just ran lsmod and see it at the bottom with a 0
<vbgunz> so seems like nothing is using it? I can try that modprobe
<vbgunz> Wolfcastle: hmm. although I see it in lsmod I do not see it in sudo modprobe
<vbgunz> sudo modprobe -a module should add it?
<vbgunz> hmm, I ran it, not sure though if anything happened or will stay permanent
<vbgunz> well, will see then
<vbgunz> sudo modprobe -a asus_atk0110 did not load any modules into the kernel. at least sudo modprobe asus_atk0110 returns nothing :/
<vbgunz> I am beginning to think I am chasing the wrong problem down here :/
<vbgunz> I am gonna try just one more thing to really confirm my situation
<Kovert> ? installed gallery2 using kubuntu depository, copyed the apcahe2.conf to \etc\apache2\enabled-site but no go why can't i see it at localhost\gallery2
<vbgunz> brb
<vbgunz> :(
<Kovert> slow night any one at there?
<vbgunz> it turns out I need to load the asus_atk0110 driver into the kernel *but* nothing I am trying is working out. really, what do I do? I tried the locate asus_atk0110 and I see 4 of these on different kernels /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/asus_atk0110.ko
<vbgunz> I think by doing what I wasn't supposed to I did what needed to be done. I am gonna mark my situation as solved.
<vbgunz> to confirm what I did starts here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/440780 ... I simply set acpi_enforce_resources=lax in grub, updated it, and it not only got rid of the errors at boot up but sensors actually work. I don't think the kernel option is safe but goddamn that was easy. I'll explode from that decision later I suppose
<crimsun> vbgunz: have you confirmed that your hardware is definitely supported by that kernel module?
<Kovert> ? installed gallery2 using kubuntu depository, copyed the apcahe2.conf to \etc\apache2\enabled-site but no go why can't i see it at localhost\gallery2
<vbgunz> crimsun: the bug report fits my problem. I built my own rig and have an asus m3n-ht motherboard. I wanted to load the module correctly which I believe I failed to do no matter what but the acpi_enforce_resources=lax appears to load it, makes the boot up errors go away and sensors work in the end
<vbgunz> now I am trying to get rid of what appears to be one last thing in the bootup screen. something about ureadahead exiting status 4. some are saying this is normal some are saying its not. other than that my boot appears good so far
<gavin__> You guyssss. I need SO much help. I installed kde-minimal after doing an ubuntu-minimal install, and now I need to know what core applications to install.
<Kovert> ? apt-get kde?
<gavin__> am i stupid for not even thinking of that? yes.
<gavin__> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gavin__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gavin__> is only available from another source
<gavin__> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<FloodBotK1> gavin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kovert> gavin__ do you have kpACKAGE INSTALLED
<gavin__> Kovert: no is says kpackage is not available.
<gavin__> it probably isn't in my repos, as i did a minimum install.
<Kovert> gavin__ sudo apt-get synaptic
<gavin__> i have synaptic
<sam_> Hello?
<gavin__> hi sam_
<sam_> Hi, umm i have a question, this is my first time on the IRC..
<sam_> My computer will not connect with my wireless network...
<Kovert> so with synaptic search for the kde files
<gavin__> thanks Kovert. I feel like a noob again.
<gavin__> I've just been having many brain farts.
<gavin__> ugh.
<sam_> i had to install ndiswrapper, and it worked for a bit..., but now it can see the netwrok, but whenever i try to join it it asks for the pass, which i enter, and it will not connect, it asks for it again and i enter it, its like a never ending cycle
<sam_> anyone?
<gavin__> sam_ i think it's a bug.
<gavin__> it happens to me ALL the time.
<sam_> ..
<sam_> really?
<gavin__> yes...
<gavin__> unfortunately.
<sam_> how do i fix it,i cannot join it, i have restarted so many times..
<sam_> i cannot stay on a wired connection
<gavin__> I haven't been able to find a fix either. I'm on a wired connection also.
<gavin__> What luck we two have. (:
<sam_> ... i guess so...
<sam_> is this a kubuntu specific issue?
<gavin__> no.
<gavin__> I think it's KDE specific.
<gavin__> I don't like Kubuntu though.
<gavin__> not kubuntu-desktop
<gavin__> at least,
<sam_> your kidding me right? i like kubuntu, i like the KDE environment...
<gavin__> I do an ubuntu-minimal install and install kde.
<sam_> really?1
<gavin__> no... I LOVE KDE.
<sam_> how do you do that?
<sam_> i would LOVE to find out how... though i am a complete noob to linux...
<sam_> i wouldn't mind ubuntu, with the KDE envoronment
<gavin__> I'm still somewhat of a noob.
<gavin__> It's a somewhat straightfoward installation.
<gavin__> but you have to know how to use a terminal.
<sam_> ... well i know somewhat
<gavin__> or just copy stuff down off a screen. xD
<sam_> is there a tutorial online or something/
<sam_> ?
<gavin__> Not really.
<gavin__> it's not hard though.
<gavin__> 'you download the ubuntu minimal cd
<gavin__> it's only 12mb
<gavin__> then the rest install via your wired network connection.
<gavin__> then all you get is like, cli, a big terminal.
<gavin__> and all you have to do after that is sudo apt-get install xorg kde-minimal...
<sam_> kk, and you have to do like the apt-get stuff and everything
<gavin__> that's pretty much it.
<gavin__> yeah.
<gavin__> but after you install that. you don't even have a network manager.
<gavin__> you are literally left with core KDE.
<sam_> really, huh i shall try it then, but its a KDE problem about this network manager?
<sam_> with this bug
<gavin__> I actually don't know for sure.
<gavin__> I am about to install network manager right now.
<sam_> core kde? so you start of with nothing?
<gavin__> so if you stay on..
<sam_> sure i am gonna be here for a bit...
<gavin__> but im downloading it along with other files.
<gavin__> 500mb.
<gavin__> worth.
<titan_ark> just a suggestion, i was having trouble with wireless too, installed wicd and works like a charm
<titan_ark> knetworkmanager is a pain
<gavin__> hmm wicd? never heard of it.
<gavin__> i shall try that.
<Kovert> wicd is very nicde
<titan_ark> gavin__: google it and ul find many ppl prefer that
<gavin__> why am i talking like this.
<Kovert> nice
<sam_> ... command to install it?
<sam_> wicd?
<titan_ark> sudo apt-get install wicd
<gavin__> when i type, i always try to talk proper.
<gavin__> yeah sam_!
<gavin__> follow what he said.
<sam_> awesome...
<gavin__> it will help us out. (:
<titan_ark> first remove network-manager-kde
<gavin__> I love facking with my computer. (:
<sam_> can you take me on baby steps, i am new to this...
<titan_ark> first "sudo apt-get remove network-manager-kde"
<titan_ark> sam_: i am quite a noob too :)
<sam_> lol, thanks, thanks a lot! i am happy
<gavin__> were all noobs.
<titan_ark> np :) hehe i often need baby steps too
<gavin__> well. i've been using since ubuntu 7.04
<gavin__> on and off.
<Kovert> ? installed gallery2 using kubuntu depository, copyed the apcahe2.conf to \etc\apache2\enabled-site but no go why can't i see it at localhost\gallery2
<titan_ark> gavin__: me from 8.10
<titan_ark> Kovert: sorry no clue ul have to wait for the pros
<gavin__> I think it takes a while until you aren't a noob anymore.
<gavin__> I'm VERY young though.
<titan_ark> gavin__: you need to play around a lot :P
<sam_> yeah
<titan_ark> sam_: did the remove work?
<sam_> no
<gavin__> playing around in linux is funnn.
<titan_ark> what was the error?
<sam_> its not installed it says
<titan_ark> cool
<titan_ark> then just install wicd :)
<gavin__> it has a different package name.
<gavin__> than you said.
<sam_> ...
<titan_ark> gavin__: is it? lemme check
<gavin__> so it is still installed.
<gavin__> yeah. cuz i just installed it via synaptic.
<sam_> ... yeah, i have a network manager here....
<gavin__> and it was something else.
<sam_> dunno if its THE network manager we are talking about, but it manages networks lol
<gavin__> i think it is just sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<titan_ark> sam_: sorry, but are u kubuntu
<gavin__> try that sam_
<titan_ark> i mean are you on kubuntu?
<titan_ark> the package name is network-manager-kde
<gavin__> *claps for titan_ark*
<sam_> ...
<sam_> yeah i am kubuntu
<gavin__> sam_ is like... brain fart.
<titan_ark> lol what was that for :P
<sam_> ... srry
<Kovert> !network-manager-kde
<gavin__> why is there always so many people logged in. and idle.
<vbgunz> in the login manager I changed the shut down manager to grub. grub offers me options to boot into another kernel or OS *but* choosing anyone other than the default, upon reboot and stopping at the menu, the default and now what I pick is highlighted. is this a bug or does this only work without the menu?
<gavin__> one's name is bipolar. xD I have bipolar disorder. Yay!
<sam_> no, i just needed to type sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<sam_> are you there?
<gavin__> in yo gace titan_ark!
<titan_ark> sam_: okay that worked?
<gavin__> face*
<titan_ark> gavin__: :)
<Kovert> vb your grup config is buggered
<titan_ark> lol
<gavin__> How old is everybody? I for some reason, assume we are all pretty young.
<vbgunz> kovert, how so?
<titan_ark> sam_: try installing wicd then
<gavin__> no specific age is required for the answer. O.O
<sam_> kk..
<Kovert> well grub controol how the system starts
<gavin__> doh! i just installed knetworkmanager. xD
<Kovert> <young at heart
<sam_> 16, brb...
<sam_> kk i am installing it now
<titan_ark> gavin__: i dont like knetworkmanager. its painful
<titan_ark> :P
<gavin__> I'm turning 16 this year sam_
<gavin__> told yall i was young.
<gavin__> oh well. (sigh) age is just a number.
<sam_> technically i am not 16, still 15, but on tuesday i will be
<titan_ark> 16 and started linux from 7.04? interesting
<sam_> ditto
<gavin__> I started using linux at around 12.
<sam_> started using since 7.04 too
<gavin__> i think.
<sam_> on an off
<Surlent777> so um, I seem to find myself in a bad situation: I log in to a black screen with no taskbar/background/right-click menu, and yet kwin is still noticably active and so is krunner. Plasma appears to not want to start. All of this apparently happend after I changed my style from qtcurve to gtk+ and back, and then logged out, or maybe it was because of playing around with the cube plugins? I have no idea, but does anyone have any idea how I might go about 
<gavin__> hmm. sam_ you should add me on facebook/myspace, since no-one i know uses linux.
<gavin__> except... well, my cousin.
<sam_> lol
<sam_> hold on
<gavin__> sam_: I was serious. O.O
<sam_> i know
<gavin__> oh.
<sam_> how do i use wicd?
<gavin__> hmm. you seem too serious sam.
<gavin__> loosen up!
<sam_> yeah
<sam_> everyone tells me that...
<gavin__> girl or boy? you.
<gavin__> sam_
<titan_ark> sam_: whta wrong with wicd?
<titan_ark> *whats
<sam_> boy
<sam_> umm
<sam_> nothing i guess
<gavin__> so am i. :O
<sam_> it seems fine, but where do i find it?
<gavin__> Lmfao.
<sam_> NVM
<sam_> found it
<titan_ark> just type wocd in konsole
<gavin__> don't worry, I get pretty dam serious too.
<titan_ark> ok
<titan_ark> set it up and see if it works
<gavin__> is uninstalling knetworkmanager and switching to wicd.
<Surlent777> is wondering why Plasma doesn't want to start
<gavin__> is wondering why Surlent777
<gavin__> 's plasma won't start
<vbgunz> well gonna try something
<sam_> kk brb
<sam_> ... it is still connecting.. brb maybe its my encryption
<titan_ark> sam_: still?
<gavin__> sorry guys
<gavin__> ugh.
<gavin__> i got wicd working fine though.
<titan_ark> gavin__: good for you
<gavin__> did sam_ leave?
<Surlent777> err, wrong button
<Surlent777> still no luck with plasma though
<Surlent777> the command I'm trying to use to manually launch it is plasma-desktop, and it gives me an incredibly long error message
<sam_> wow
<sam_> that took forever
<gavin__> what happened sam_
<sam_> jeez
<gavin__> ?
<sam_> dunno
<FloodBotK1> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavin__> mine worked fine right after install.
<gavin__> my dog hates me now.
<sam_> nope... it cannot find an ip for me..
<sam_> i am here
<sam_> don't worry
<gavin__> no, im gonna worry.
<sam_> no i am telling myself that
<gavin__> and probably jump out my window because im worrying so much.
<gavin__> oh.
<gavin__> xD
<sam_> lol, anyways, i have to find this problem..
<gavin__> www.myspace.com/gymophett
<Surlent777> in contrast, I am about to throw something/one out of a window due to frustration =/
<titan_ark> sam_: what happened?
<titan_ark> sam_: not working?
<sam_> i don't know
<sam_> its not working,it cannot get an IP address
<gavin__> hmm.
<titan_ark> damn
<Surlent777> it gives me QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2 or index 1 over 100 times...
<titan_ark> thats bad
<titan_ark> tried resetting your router?
<gavin__> i feel for sam_
<titan_ark> i mean just turn it on and off
<gavin__> if my wireless wasn't working...
<gavin__> mm mm mm.
<sam_> .. i should try that, brb, i will dissappear for a sec
<gavin__> KY INTENSE.
<gavin__> i have like 4378643789 things running and only 20% of physical memory use?
<gavin__> ALRIGHT!
<gavin__> brb
<sam_> kk weird
<sam_> ok restared router and system...
<sam_> now it cant detect ANY wireless networks...
<sam_> how do i find my wireless interface?
<gavin__> problem alert,
<sam_> ..
<sam_> strange..
<sam_> i don't know now... i just do not know
<gavin__> that sucks sam_
<titan_ark> sam_: wats wrong?
<gavin__> hey, does anyone know how to get that application that was just called Hardware Drivers?
<sam_> no
<sam_> i don't know
<sam_> umm
<sam_> hold on
<FloodBotK1> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam_> i restarted router and system... and now it cant find any wireless
<gavin__> AGH!
<gavin__> I
<gavin__> would.
<gavin__> die.
<FloodBotK1> gavin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavin__> shutup FloodBotK1
<sam_> lol
<gavin__> It
<gavin__> ius
<gavin__> is
<gavin__> so
<FloodBotK1> gavin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavin__> annoying
<gavin__> here
<sam_> what is?
<sam_> why are there so many people here but noone talks...
<titan_ark> sam_: why dont you try the wicd channel
<titan_ark> #wicd
<titan_ark> they should be able to help you
<sam_> .. alright i will take a look
<gavin__> darn you overheating laptop!
<sam_> could it be a problem with ndiswrapper
<gavin__> could be..
<gavin__> i need to install my ati card.
<gavin__> ugh.
<simbalelion89> hi people!
<vbgunz> I can hibernate my box in just 40 seconds. from click to shutdown. not bad really. starting up though is almost 2x longer than going to sleep. Is there any way to speed that up?
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys is there anybody ?
<jacquesdupontd> i got a simple question that i never tought to ask but its kinda boring in fact
<jacquesdupontd> im using firefox in Kubuntu and i can't launch anything from it from the download list i mean
<jacquesdupontd> all the apt: links are surely not working also
<jacquesdupontd> i can't even open folder from the download list i think
<jacquesdupontd> The question is : How can i make Kubuntu use Firefox as THE webbrowser ?
<jacquesdupontd> (and if you're telling me to go in settings  > personnal > default application > web browser > i already added firefox
<teage> i have installed nvidia drivers and now my audio does not work. anyone have any sugestions?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there an automated way for Kubuntu 9.10, KDE 4.3.4 to keep no more than 1 or 2  kernels installed?
<naftilos76> Anyone?
<gavin__> aghh.
<gavin__> does anyone how to get a beautiful kde setup?
<Tm_T> gavin__: yes, make your own with time (:
<gavin__> aghh Tm_T
<gavin__> :P
<gavin__> I get on the forums and see these beautiful setups...
<gavin__> and here I am with 4.4 default oxygen.
<dex6er> what's up
<ahsan> need help my computer is not doing usual upgrade
<ahsan> nor any software cud b installed
<ahsan> i tried to change the software resource from us to main then bk to us server agin but all in vain
<ahsan> E: Invalid archive signature
<ahsan> E: Prior errors apply to /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_2%3a3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4_all.deb
<ahsan> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor
<ahsan> dpkg-deb: `/var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_2%3a3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<ahsan> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_2%3a3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4_all.deb (--unpack):
<FloodBotK1> ahsan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahsan>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<ahsan> none to help :(
<Tm_T> ahsan: could you pastebin your repositories?
<ahsan> how
<ahsan> how i ca paste
<Tm_T> !pastebin | ahsan
<ubottu> ahsan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahsan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370832/
<ahsan> i hav pasted dere now wt i do
<ahsan> i hav pasted my rep dere
<Tm_T> ahsan: ah, I meant pastebin the contents of file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahsan> i tried to search the file n nothing is found
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I installed Kubuntu 9.10 (remix, w/KDE 3.5).  How do I disable services like "modem-manager" or "avahi-daemon" ?  I've tried to do it the 'normal' way using update.rc-d but the services still start.
<salvo> hi all, how can i enable System Preferences -> Advanced -> Audio CD -> mp3 options ?  i have lame installed but it doesn't show
<salvo> i need to rip mp3 with k3b. also here i have not mp3
<Peace-> Hi
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aftertaf> hey :)
<darthanubis> yo
<aftertaf> :)
<darthanubis> :|
<aftertaf> 0_o
<darthanubis> ^-o
<aftertaf> :-D
<darthanubis> :((
<aftertaf> so, no qt 4.6.1 released yet :/
<aftertaf> cant play with amarok until ...
<Tm_T> aftertaf: perhaps that's waiting for KDE release
<darthanubis> u think?
<aftertaf> 4.4 final?
<darthanubis> uh yeah
<Tm_T> darthanubis: I don't know about "u" but I think so yes
<aftertaf> shame: amarok is the only mplayer that doesnt crash on random play of 120 gb of mp3s
<aftertaf> but now it crashes before, like after 2 seconds :)
<aftertaf> in the meantime VH1 is ok, but sometimes drives me mad
<darthanubis> on your macine
<aftertaf> vh1 no, amarok, yes (on my machine)
<terran4000> Hey everyone. Is it worth upgrading to KDE 4.3.5?
<Peace-> i am on kde 4.3.5
<terran4000> Peace-: I know it's in backports and all that jazz, but it is stable?
<darthanubis> terran4000:  of course!
<Peace-> terran4000: no issue here but make sure to rename $HOME/.kde if you get some crash at start
<darthanubis> most are about to move to 4.4 on Tues
<terran4000> Aha, sweet. Thanks :)
<darthanubis> I'm using 4.4 NOW
<darthanubis> can't wait til Tues
<pino> how can i manage user groups and permition by graphical interface in lucid? it seems that there is no a dedicated utility in the system setting panel
<darthanubis> lol ofc ourse there is
<Peace-> pino: kuser
<darthanubis> the same utility in karmic
<darthanubis> pino: #ubuntu+1
<darthanubis> That is Lucid support
<Peace-> pino: here is not for unstable system please go on ok darthanubis said for me
<Peace-> :D
<terran4000> darthanubis: to 4.4 on tuesday? Hm, I'm not too privvy about 4.4. Last time I tried 4.4 (3 days ago) I had to reinstall kubuntu because 4.4 just had too many bugs and crashed all the time
<Peace-> terran4000: leave 4.4. to brave for now
 * terran4000 nods
<Peace-> terran4000: keep system stable first!
<darthanubis> terran4000: well yeah it is buggy, but on realease in 72 it wonn't be
<darthanubis> most users are scare types anyway so I don't really mind that
<darthanubis> all this stuff is betaware anyway
 * Tm_T loves his KDE 4.5 series
<terran4000> Which one is the backports repo: Prerelease or unsupported?
<darthanubis> this is all on the kubuntu page
<darthanubis> see topic
 * terran4000 thanks everyone for their help
<pino> which is the channel for the italina chat
<pino> which is the channel for the italian chat
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<terran4000> Has the bug been fixed wherein, if I have my iphone plugged in and my camera Digikam will not be able to download the pictures from the Camera?
<terran4000> This also happens to be a problem where KDE is not able to differ the phone and the cam.
<soee> hi
<Machtin> which tool would i want to use to watch hd-movies? vlc seems to be unable to play some movies smoothly
<oxymoron> Tm_T: 4.5? :O
<oxymoron> Does somebody know if there is going to be a ported version of Photoshop to GNU/Linux in the future? (Without Wine I mean ;))
<terran4000> oxymoron: nope
<terran4000> not enough business for Adobe to do it, and it would be an extremely difficult task, not worth their time at all
<terran4000> Machtin: try mplayer
<oxymoron> terran4000: Sure? :P Hehe, I tried to google for it but I guess somebody has some inside information :P
<terran4000> I'm not 100% sure, but looking at it from the outside ... I see no reason why Adobe would even bother
<oxymoron> terran4000: Why would that be som difficult? :P They have been porting a faaking mobile version pf Photoshop to iPhone and Android, why not Linux? :S
<terran4000> iPhone/Android == not too hard to make a small version and they are both VERY popular FOR PROFIT platforms
 * terran4000 wishes there was a bold button for text
<oxymoron> terran4000: I dont demand an Adobes porting to Linux but it would be really nice. Wine + Google support does not work smoothly and Wine is really slow. The only thing that works quite normal with Wine is Spotify :P
<oxymoron> %bbold? :P
<terran4000> ? o.o
<oxymoron> nvm
<terran4000> I don't use irc all too much so I wouldn't know :-P
<terran4000> Anyway... Adobe has no financial reason to do it.
<oxymoron> terran4000: On another channel there is possible to write %b bold :P
<oxymoron> %bbold%b
<Machtin> terran4000: i can't get mplayer to play that.. it's a folder.. i think untouched blu-ray.
<terran4000> *nix is a platform filled with free (as in beer) programs with users who are used to free
<oxymoron> terran4000: They have no financial effort to do it mobile either? :P
<terran4000> No, there is a big financial reason to go into Mobile
<oxymoron> terran4000: Why so?
<Machtin> terran4000: pardon, just retried playing a stream-file directly.. that works.
<Machtin> too bad i can't open the folder.. any idea?
<terran4000> Machtin: mplayer just doesn't do 'folders'. Sadly >_>
<terran4000> oxymoron: Look at the app store
<Machtin> mh, i see :/
<terran4000> it's filled with thousands and thousands of apps
<oxymoron> terran4000: What about app store?
<terran4000> Most things in there are paid for products, n
<terran4000> *now, the PS app isn't
<terran4000> I know that
<terran4000> BUT
<oxymoron> terran4000: Yeah, why would Adobe even bother port it to a store with an already filled market? :P
<Tm_T> oxymoron: terran4000: see the channel topic
<terran4000> Tm_T: T.T yes boss.
<oxymoron> Tm_T: You could tell me the Kopete plans for Webcam and MSNP16 protocol implementation?
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Or if Kmess is going to be default with version 2.1 with support for that :P
<Tm_T> oxymoron: no idea
<terran4000> speaking of support, would be nice to see UI skinning/styling support for Quassel and Kopete
<Tm_T> terran4000: except for chat and contactlist styles, not gonna happen I think
<oxymoron> Tm_T: I have been waiting around two years for proper webcam support ... I know Linux and everything is free and could not expect it from the developers but I think everyone needs and want it :P For instance nobody cares about all new student stuff they release for KDE or the games :D
<terran4000> in Kopete I know you can style the chat ... Sadly when on earth will we get Contast List style support?
<oxymoron> terran4000: Yeah, that would be nice :)
<terran4000> I'm tired and bored of having a big fat window for a contact list
<Tm_T> oxymoron: hmm, when I last time used webcam, it did work, unfortunately these closed protocols are not fun to work with
<terran4000> Something like Adium chat list style (the transparent one) would be very nice!
<oxymoron> terran4000: I am tired of the UI and especially the ugly status icons :D
<terran4000> Just my .02c.
<terran4000> o.O I thought those were changable?
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Does not work with my DV-cam anyway and Dv4L protocol does not work flawless with raw1394, not many apps support it either, for instance SKype even if it does not a *buntu business, but still.
<Tm_T> oxymoron: feel free to support the Kopete developers somehow (;
<oxymoron> Tm_T: And yeah, Logitech and them could *sorry language* screw themselves with their closed protcols :P But should it not be possible just to retrieve the signal and get en output/input, or do you have to reconcider signal flow and everything else? :P
<oxymoron> Tm_T: I dont know how to programmring system apps? :P My area is to support the web developing. But would love to contribute with design anyhow :)
<Tm_T> oxymoron: #kopete then (;
<oxymoron> Tm_T: And yes I am quite lazy xD I am waiting on most devlopers to contribute the real important things. I think the priority is very wrong for all apps, protocols, rendering and everything :P For instance still the sound does not work flawless, the audio streamers and Phonon does not recognize perfectly when to use what and PulseAudio mess around. Sometimes when a new update comes, the sound does not work at all sometimes and that
<oxymoron> is for me unaccaptable. No patch/bug update unless the sound is not going to work afterwards, properly testing first :P
<Tm_T> oxymoron: perhaps all that works well for developers
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Good things are though KDM, the new core, QT 4.5, nice KDE GUI and Oxygen/Air-themes and icons, Amarok even if it is developed sideways, Dragon mediaplayer, K3B and so on :)
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Yeah probably, but I think some testing on popular hardware like Intel should been reconsidered to be tested and not oldschool ones like most developers use :P
<mauri> im not able to find a utility to change user groups and permitions under karmic kubuntu
<Tm_T> oxymoron: it's all about the money... and we are offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic from now on (:
<Tm_T> mauri: kuser?
<oxymoron> Tm_T: But not misunderstand me, KDE is really lovely, I love it more and more each day I use it :)
<mauri> Tm_T: tnk
<J3b47_g1l4> hi all
<Peace-> hi.
<J3b47_g1l4> new user of kubuntu here
<J3b47_g1l4> :P
<Peace-> well
<archilla> holaaa
<roland_> hello
<roland_> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bei der Hilfe der Installation Jav helfen
<Tm_T> !de | roland_
<ubottu> roland_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<roland_> anyone that can give help to the java installation
<roland_> thnak you
<Tm_T> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<roland_> thank you for the help
<binarylooks> Did anybody get the now rocking plasmoid installed from kde-look? I am on karmic kde sc 4.4 rc3 and have the python not found error
<Tm_T> binarylooks: you have pykde installed?
<soee> binarylooks: you compiledrc3 by yourself/
<soee> ?
<binarylooks> Tm_T: do u remember the correct name for the package?
<binarylooks> soee: installed from the kubuntu-ppa
<soee> binarylooks: 4.4 rc3>
<soee> ?
<binarylooks> python-kde4 is installed, but only a 4.3.5 version
<binarylooks> soee: yep
<soee> Tm_T: rc3 is avi in kubuntu ppa?
<binarylooks> soee: wait a sec, i have lucid on a laptop, maybe i am mixing up stuff
<binarylooks> soee: still at rc2
<soee> binarylooks: ok
<binarylooks> anyway, the python bindings still are not working in rc2
<Tm_T> soee: binarylooks: well, final release will be out in any day now
<binarylooks> Tm_T: hmm, i'll probably wait, i remeber jonathan thomas saying soomething about bindings only working in rc3, I'll check the plasmoid in luid
<Tm_T> binarylooks: indeed
<buckfast> What keys do you use for fast desktop switching? The default ctrl+fX is such a fuss
<Tm_T> buckfast: Super+F[1..9]
<Tm_T> Super being prolly Win-key
<buckfast> That's what I'm using too atm
<buckfast> Can I somehow make SMPlayer (Mplayer) pause when I switch to another desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<teage> isnt there a way to download multiple things at once? I want to download all debs on the repo to one file. so as to make a cd repo.
<teage> a cd repo of the online repo
<BluesKaj> !repositories |  teage
<ubottu> teage: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<teage> BlueKaj: yes, the repos (repoitories) If i can make a txt file and run the command : for i in $(cat WHAT EVER .txt); do sudo aptitude -y install $i; done : to install that list then you would think i could run the same command to just download to directory.
<teage> I think
<teage> same command edited a little bit
<teage> I wonder if a download manager could do it?
<fm> is there any warmheart person like to solvle a problem for me about ubuntu in vmware 7.0.1?
<BluesKaj> teage, I don't quite undestand what you are trying to do , maybe this >  http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<teage> BluesKaj: Im trying to dowload all the debs in the repo.
<fm> the problem for me is that i cant access internet with ubuntu in vmare. i tried nat which is the easiest way to access internet .
<teage> BlueKaj: i think i might have found something just for this . call app mirror. checking it out right now
<BluesKaj> by debs, do you mean pkges or the repository URLs , teage ?
<teage> BluesKaj: packages - like .deb files
<BluesKaj> ok , well that's a large undertaking ..good luck :)
<alberto> !ciao
<ujjain-ubuntu> hi
<jtheuer> hi, do you know a log viewer that can aggregate different (remote, ssh) logifles and maybe warn based in certain regex?
<spekko> hi all, when i increased my resolution my start bar at the bottom shrank (does not fill the whole screen) what can i do to fix this?
<spekko> nevermind im sorted ^_^.
<barzay> hola
<emi__> hi
<barzay> hi i'm new in ubuntu
<emi__> How can I search via apt for packages being orphaned?
<emi__> I want to get rid of packages that are not on current servers.
<emi__> (Background:) I installed kde 4.3.5 via ppa and now I want back to official packages.
<ilumi> wasuuupp
<erinaceus_> Hi guys
<erinaceus_> I was wondering if there is a way to format the output of the "cut" cmd so it would be in a string not a table
<aggelos> hello everyone can someone helping with compiling tarballs on kubuntu
<aggelos> i have try many tips but i haven't install any yet
<aggelos> any program yet
<aggelos> no one can help me?
<tkoorn> aggelos: what seems to be the problem?
<tkoorn> hmm patient fellow
<tkoorn> part
<EgOr> I just downloadded kubuntu 10.04 using torrent Hash info "81114FD9 266FA8E5 1A6565A1 319A3B87 087A8FBB " when i try the the live session user name and password is asked.........how do i login.......i downloaded the torrent from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<EgOr> guys tell me if there a way to start the GUI if I am able to login in the console login
<Ilys> guys tell me if there a way to start the GUI if I am able to login in the console login
<svenb> llys try startx
<Tm_T> svenb: you meant EgOr
<svenb> i got double message
<Tm_T> yes, because of repeater
<svenb> but both are gone now
<Tm_T> yes
<svenb> but perhaps can someone help me with my wireless driver
<svenb> i have a broadcom device but its pci id is not listed in the supported devices
<buckfast> Where can I change how the time format is displayed? like from AM/PM to 24hours
<Tm_T> buckfast: systemsettings -> regional and language
<svenb> buckfast it depends on your locale
<Tm_T> svenb: it's configurable
<svenb> Tm_T yes, did not know the path instantly
<buckfast> sorry but KDE menus aren't built very logically
<Tm_T> buckfast: they are, in its own logic
<buckfast> Tm_T: Ok, but they are not built with simplicity in mind
<svenb> hmm have to go - my gf wants to go swimming
<Tm_T> buckfast: indeed, but all help on improving is welcome
<CartoonCat> hellos
<CartoonCat> does the 9.10 live cd have a partition manager that can resize partitions?
<Guest5885> ineed help getting my virtual box to mount my usb drive rather than my linux mounting it
<Peace-> !guestaddon
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Guest5885> also i went through their stupid stuff in the manuel to no help and i can not find any help on any other website that gets anything done. i have been working on this problem for 3 and a half hours now
<Peace-> Guest5885: read..... next time better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Guest5885> well since i didn't have this website maybe i can get it to work bu there is no need to be rude
<Guest5885> also this doesn't help since it is not telling me if i put this in my linux ir my windows
<Guest5885> i have only been working with linux for maybe 3 months so cut me a little slack here
<Peace-> their stupid stuff in who is the rude?
<Peace-> [18:07] <Guest5885> also i went through their stupid stuff in
<Guest5885> well it is stupid when they give you one line of usb support in 15 pages of information and that doesn't even tell you how to fix it not reading it. so yes it is stupid
<Guest5885> none of this is making any since and i really need more speciffic help. i am about ready to just give up
<dje__> .
<domaty> Hello. It is possible to create a hotkey, that launch an application if it's not started yet, and activate it in other way? kubuntu 9.10
<Peace-> domaty: systemsettings----input actions
<Peace-> or something like that
<domaty> i know how to create a hotkey, but it launch an application twice if i press it twice ;) i need to focus application if it already started ;[
<Peace-> domaty: create a script
<Peace-> and launch that with hotkey
<domaty> ok, what cmd activate a window?
<Peace-> uh?
<buckfast> Why aren't any of the mouse gestures working for me?
<fm> how to recover default desktop in kubuntu ?
<Peace-> domaty: vlcisrunning=$(pgrep vlc)  ; if [[ $? == 1 ]]; then  vlc   & kdialog --passivepopup "Vlc is starting , ..please wait  " 1 ;else echo vlc is running.. ; fi
<domaty> thx, i'll try it now.
<Peace-> domaty: copy and paste in the terminal should work
<Peace-> if you have vlc...
<Peace-> good night
<domaty> ok, its works. but i need to focus vlc if its already running (
<Peace-> domaty: try with vlc opened
<Peace-> it doesn't lauch agian vlc
<Peace-> again
<Peace-> ...
<domaty> yes, it's good. ) example: vlc launched at desktop 1. now i'm working at desktop 2. i press hotkey and it should switch to desktop1 if vlc is running at desktop1.
<domaty> a want something like this ^
<Peace-> :S
<domaty> so i need a script, which defines a location of vlc and switchs to desktop where it is. ;[
<ujjain> How do I create a symlink in the OS I am using?
<llutz> ln -s file link
<ujjain> So, no shift + moving?
<ujjain> Without the termianl.
<voicu> hi, is anyone else having problems saving shortcut settings in konqueror? i'm on karmic with latest updates
<ThatGuy-_-_> Noob question
<ThatGuy-_-> Having an issue finding the wallpaper i downloaded to set it to slideshow.
<ThatGuy-_-> I've read it's something like ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/  Anyone know where exactly that is?
<WaltzingAlong> ThatGuy-_-: exactly as you pointed out. open dolphin, enter that in the location bar
<WaltzingAlong> ThatGuy-_-: if you do not know, the tilda refers to your home directory. ie /home/thatguy;
<robin0800> ThatGuy-_-: user/share/wallpapers
<ujjain> I dont like the ctrl+shift thing
<ujjain> instead of just control.
<ookurogullari_> aranızda qt bilen varmı?
<ookurogullari_> Are there someones who know qt?
<planetary1> what does *ubuntu do when you select esase disk and install on entire disk. does it set swap and ohter parts ok?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> any way of installing kde 3.5.10 in kubuntu? alongside kde 4.3 that is
<avihay_> Wolfcastle: yes, there is
<Wolfcastle> nice
<shaker> ola...
<Wolfcastle> mind telling me what it is?
<Wolfcastle> ola shaker
<avihay_> ya, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<Wolfcastle> thanx :-)
<avihay_> Wolfcastle: look for section 6, there is a link to how to add on an existing installation
<Scunizi> When synaptic or kpackagekit says you have sun-java6-jre 6-15-1 installed is that actaully version 6.0_15.1??
<Wolfcastle> avihay_: yes saw it nice, and it's an improved version of 3.5 cool
<Wolfcastle> i remember a program that let's you run a new session in a window...any idea what it's called?
<Wolfcastle> the idea is to run a kde 3.5 session in a window
<Duskao> hey guys, I lost my "file, options, help" ect from konqueror, any thoughts? How can I get them back?
<olskolirc> I'm having a problem getting kommander-kde4 installed even with synaptic and apt-get where is it located or what is it called?  It says its installed.
<Wolfcastle> Duskao: try pressing Ctrl + m
<Duskao> ummm, nope, nothing.
<Wolfcastle> olskolirc: try sudo dpkg -L kommander-kde4 and see what it installed in usr/bin
<Wolfcastle> weird that works for me
<Wolfcastle> maybe it's a bug
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: could be, I'm running 4.4
<Duskao> rc2
<Wolfcastle> ah there you go
<Wolfcastle> I tried it this week but I couln't even log on
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: crappy, seems to be working fine for me, what was wrong that you couldn't log on?
<Wolfcastle> plasma crashed and i just got a black screen
<Wolfcastle> it's a know bug though
<Wolfcastle> so I expect it will be fixed soon
<olskolirc> its in /usr/bin/kommander Wolfcastle and when I run it, I get an error box that reads: Error: no dialog given. Use --stdin option to read dialog from standard input.
<Duskao> what widgets are you running?
<ThatGuy-_-> @planetary1, yes.  It will automatically set a swap file, and the remainder of the disk as ext4.
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: sorry, that was meant for you, what widgets are you running? smooth tasks by chance?
<Wolfcastle> nothing now, just desktop view...but had more then...not smooth tasks though
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: you aren't running any widgets???? thats practically impossible with kde.
<Wolfcastle> a ram info widget
<Wolfcastle> ah of course the ones in the taskbar, device widget, battery monitor etc
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: plus all your stuff on your panel. Anyway, I know that 4.4 doesn't like some widgets. Mine didn't like smooth tasks, would crash about 4 seconds after plasma desktop started.
<Wolfcastle> yes could have been a widget, but i removed .kde...shouldn't that remove all added widgets?
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: not that you are even using 4.4, but if you do try it again, be sure to have the basic widgets to start, then add more after.
<Wolfcastle> ok but I think I'll await the offical release thanx ;-)
<Duskao> would be nice if kubuntu beta would put 4.4rc3 in though.
<Wolfcastle> ah yes I downloaded lucid and it worked even worse..I suspected it was an older version of kde
<Wolfcastle> which is it using?
<Duskao> not sure, probably the same as in the beta I would assume, but it might be a step or two farther along. It's probably more of the beta packages that go into lucid that make the experience worse for now.
<Duskao> Wolfcastle: I haven't looked into it for a bit
<Duskao> I clicked the blue K on the side of konqueror (right hand side) and now file, options, edit, view, help are all gone, the whole bar is, can anyone help? ctrl + m isn't working.
<Duskao> I clicked the blue K on the side of konqueror (right hand side) and now file, options, edit, view, help are all gone, the whole bar is, can anyone help? ctrl + m isn't working.
<zooleen> Hi. Why Kubuntu don't see my SonyEricsson Z530i? In ubuntu it worked fine
<GSPSuper> Noob question, where are the best places to find easy tuts for learning ubuntu or kubuntu? And which would be easier to learn to use? Also how would I find what hardware is compatible and where do I get the necessary drivers? Ive tried both but not for long, I got to confused. XP User here, thanks
<Duskao> http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic
<Duskao> GSPSuper: Well, you were doing the best thing, trying out different desktop environments.
<Duskao> There are loads of them, the most used are Gnome (Ubuntu) KDE (Kubuntu), XFCE (Xubuntu)
<GSPSuper> Is it better to learn about linux distros while using them and getting help when problems arise?
<GSPSuper> instead of trying to learn everything from a windows os?
<Duskao> Well, it depends how you learn. If that is the kind of person you are, then do it that way. If you learn from reading then you can get the dummies guide to ubuntu or whatever.
<Duskao> GSPSuper: how are you using them right now? Through Wubi? a virtual machine?
<Duskao> or seperate partition?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> anyone knows how to use wildcars with aptitude?
<GSPSuper> I currently am only running XP sp3 on my box as of now
<GSPSuper> so a fresh install would be in order
<Duskao> Generally, KDE is more point and click (more windows-ish) Gnome is more command line based, but you can do whatever with both, they both have the same capabilities.
<Duskao> GSPSuper: not necessarly, you can just repartion your drive, shrink your partition. Make sure you back up your windows stuff though, it is possible to loose stuff.
<Duskao> GSPSuper: Sorry man, I gotta run, hopefully someone else can give you some more advice or info, or you can google it, but I gotta run. Best of luck.
<GSPSuper> Thanks again
<teage> man you guys are unsociable lately. Im afraid to even ask.
<crimsun> aka "have lives"?
<teage> ic - and thats why you are just sittin there at yer screen huh. whatta life
<Ev0luti0n_> guys
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone here?
<Tm_T> always someone
<Ev0luti0n_> i have a question, don't know if you can help me out
<Ev0luti0n_> kay
<Ev0luti0n_> so, are you able to install new icon packs?
<Tm_T> sure
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't
<Ev0luti0n_> i go to system settings -> appearence -> icons -> get new themes
<Ev0luti0n_> it lists out stuff from kde-look.org the way it should, and then i click install and nothing happens
<Ev0luti0n_> the funny thing is that this submenu is the only place where it happens
<Ev0luti0n_> don't know why
<Ev0luti0n_> i only have three options available
<Ev0luti0n_> oxygen
<Ev0luti0n_> crystal svg
<Ev0luti0n_> gnome
<FloodBotK1> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christonapushbik> I need help wid kubuntu.
<christonapushbik> i need help pls!!
<geopol> KDE 4.3.2 KUBUNTU  How to stop intro music on boot,,,have looked all through system settings any idea???
<christonapushbik> i installed kubuntu now how do i update it? and how do i install drivers?
<geopol> in terminal type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fanfare> christonapushbik: dont forget restricted-extras package and medibuntu repository
<CartoonCat> I have a atheros wireless card, 9.10 installed today, "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)".  Ideas?
<christonapushbik> sir im new to ubuntu pls tell me how to do it? thanx
<Fanfare> christonapushbik: installing packages, -> kpackagekit
<Fanfare> !medibuntu | christonapushbik
<ubottu> christonapushbik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<geopol> Chris,,, if you don't have aptitude kpackagekit will not give you privs so do this goto kickstart menu and >system>terminal and type what i said
<christonapushbik> @geopol sir i've run the first command u told me
<christonapushbik> and new lines began to appear
<geopol> thats good if you entered jus the first part then when all the update is finished type "sudo apt-get install upgrade
<geopol> first part of command gets avail upgrade the second installs them
<christonapushbik> sir it is running and showing me 1 hour time the first command
<christonapushbik> i have dsl 4MB
<geopol> Yes many updates from original release of distro hang in ther it will work...
<geopol> ya get wht you pay for
<christonapushbik> ok i will call my dsl provider in the meantime update is running, sir i''ll tell u once it finish installing
<ubuntu__> hello
<geopol> ubuntu..Hello whats up
<Toph> i am running KDE 4 with a radeon HD 2400 XT graphics card.. the desktop looks good but all the fonts on my applications (file, edit, etc) are faint and poor. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> Toph: yeah, turn on anti-alias
<Toph> darthanubis: where do i find that?
<macman_> hi all question .. im on kubuntu right .. my display is 1440x900 im alright with this .. i want everything to be smaller .. ie icons / terminal everything .. how would i do this
<Tm_T> macman_: go to systemsettings -> appearance
<Tm_T> macman_: there you can control fonts and sizes, icons and their sizes and rest
<macman_> this is regular font correct .. how about icons / title windows etc ..
<darthanubis> if you'd go there now you'd see all you need to
<Tm_T> in icons section you can control default icon sizes
<harjot> anyone know where i can get an older package of skype?
<harjot> ?
<darthanubis> from the web of course
<darthanubis> you have to search google for it
<darthanubis> might even find it on IDK SKYPE?
<macman_> nothing in gconf-editor i can look at ?
<darthanubis> for what?
<darthanubis> everything is in systemsettings
<macman_> ok let me refrease .. when i open a gnome-terminal it gets real big by default .. or anyt other app
<macman_> how do i reduce these apps so they all run at a certin lenght/widtih everytime i  open them .. they are way to big for my screen
<darthanubis> for thegnoem fix this is the kde channel for ubuntu, and I found that fix by searching the web, which you will hav to do as well
<darthanubis> for all kde apps, you resize them once they open
<macman_> how about for gnome
<darthanubis> next time you open them, they should be the size you left them
<darthanubis> this aint the gnome channel dude
<darthanubis> #ubuntu
<macman_> ok coo thanks
<Rayzzz> hi i have question: will kubuntu netbook edition work on my Acer Aspire One 751H?
<darthanubis> Rayzzz: boot the livecd and tell us
<darthanubis> that why they make livecds
<Rayzzz> the reason i asked is that i had some trouble with the poulsbo video driver and UNR 9.10. Th is trick http://gadgetmix.com/index/new-gma-500-poulsbo-drivers-for-the-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ got i working for me with UNR. But will it work with kunbuntu or is it totally diffrent from ubuntu?
<christonapushbik> my konqueror show me messaage u need to install multimedia funtionality paackages how can i install thee?
<darthanubis> christonapushbik: click the icon that tells you to do so
<darthanubis> seriously?
<ubuntu> http>//www.kubuntu.es
<kaddi__> ubuntu are you looking for the spanish channel of kubuntu?
<ubuntu> donde encuentro soporte en kubuntu espa;ol_
<kaddi__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> I want suport spanish kubuntu
<ubuntu> please
<ubuntu> gracias
<kaddi__> de nada :)
<nabian> hi, idk how to open jdownloader. I just installed it
<nabian> hi, i dont know how to open jdownloader. I just installed it
<ujjain> Kubuntu is with KDE right? What is it with Gnome? Gubuntu?
<Tm_T> Ubuntu
<ujjain> Konversation is an IRC-client that starts with a K because of KDE? Right?
<ujjain> Therefore that is the reason why it auto-connects to #kubuntu?
<Tm_T> propably yes
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is it possible to get a newer Xorg than what ships with Kubuntu 9.10?  I need a newer version of the ATI driver (open-source).
<kaddi__> where can i find te error console in konqueror?
<ikonia> Speedy2: pull the module down on it's own
<ikonia> Speedy2: you don't need the full x-server fot that
<Speedy2> ikonia, From where?  Git source?  I'm having issues building because of dependencies.
<ikonia> Speedy2: which ones are failing
<Speedy2> ikonia: PKG_CHECK_MODULES(XORG, xorg-server >= 1.2 xproto fontsproto $REQUIRED_MODULES)
<ikonia> Speedy2: what version fo you have ?
<Speedy2> ikonia, Of?
<ikonia> xproto
<ikonia> the xserver is 1.2 so should be fine
<Speedy2> X server is 1.6.4 , let me check on xproto
<ikonia> is it usiong PKG_CHECK_MODULES as a varible like PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Speedy2> ikonia, : It looks like I missed the xorg-dev package, even though I thought I requested install, trying again.
<ikonia> ahh, good spot
<Speedy2> hrm
<Speedy2> Ok, looks like it's compiling
<Speedy2> I needed to get the glx headers as well
<Speedy2> ikonia, When it's done compiling, do I use apt to un-install the existing xfree-ati and then do a make install for the ATI driver I just compiled?
<ikonia> Speedy2: if it where me I'd uninstall it as you said, then I'd either packagte it locally myseld, OR do a make install into a temp dir, and manually move the .so into place
<Speedy2> ikonia, What about: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ?
<Pickaxe> Hey, can anyone help me?
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Speedy2: a ppa, that could be very handy
<Pickaxe> every time I start Kubuntu I have to type my password to allow networkmanager to connect to WiFi, how can I make it connect automatically? (and yes, my above message was just a segue heh)
<ikonia> Speedy2: I've not used that one myself so don't know how good it is, but that looks a solid possability
<Speedy2> ikonia, Have you compile a driver yourself?  I need the "bleeding edge" ATI (radeon) driver, and it seems like the stable one I compiled is the same as what's packaged (6.12.99)
<MHz128> How do I force apps to minimize to the system-tray, rather than the panel-dock ?
<Pickaxe> So I guess it isn't possible?
#kubuntu 2011-01-31
<mahmood> hello
<mahmood> no i install kubuntu but my sound card do not work
<james147> mahmood: run alsamixer in a terminal and make sure non of the channels are muted
<mahmood> thanks james you right
<mahmood> i have 512 mb graphic card how can i test that its work properly on my kubuntu?
<james147> "glxgears" is a good test to see if its working
<GeekMan> how do i get help documentation for kmail
<GeekMan> its not avalible
<eternal> stupid people
<Space_Man> eternal: do you have any evidence?
<eternal> you never proved otherwise
<bazhang> eternal, did you have a kubuntu support question?
<eternal> you know what is my question
<bazhang> no?
<eternal> what do you think aboiut my idea?
<bazhang> eternal, related to kde/kubuntu ?
<eternal> i will enter more channels if you won't change your attitude
<bazhang> eternal, please discuss with me in PM
<eternal> don't tell me please stupid
<eternal> avihay, i know you are stupid
<Daskreech> Who is this joker?
<eternal> stupid
<Daskreech> !coc | eternal
<ubottu> eternal: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<eternal> IcarianHeights, go away. ubuntu is a shit
<avihay> eternal: sorry, I'm probably too stupid to be able to comprehend your idea from what you wrote, so I think nothing of it.
<Daskreech> avihay: :-)
<eternal> you never think of anything good. this is the problem
<Guest52915> hi, can't open kubuntu additional drivers anymore
<Guest52915> anyone knows why?
<bazhang> Guest52915, using jockey-kde ?
<Guest52915> kubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> !find jockey-kde
<ubottu> Found: jockey-kde
<james147> Guest52915: try launching jockey-kde from a terminal and see what it says
<Guest52915> ok
<Guest52915> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest52915>   File "/usr/bin/jockey-kde", line 26, in <module>
<Guest52915>     from PyQt4.QtCore import QTimer, QSize, QStringList, SIGNAL
<Guest52915> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1
<FloodBotK3> Guest52915: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest52915> james147
<james147> Guest52915: running waht kde version?
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<james147> eternal: please stop
<Guest52915> kde 4.5.1 james147
<james147> Guest52915: hmm, that error sounds like a version missmatch to me ^^ i suggest you make sure everything is fully uptodate by running "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Guest52915> ok
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<Guest52915> im runing updates now
<Guest52915> eternal, are you son of bill gates or something?
<james147> Guest52915: just a troll, ignore him
<eternal> no i'm just not stupid
<james147> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Guest52915> which distro did u like then eternal?
<Guest52915> or you are window$ user
<eternal> i'm not answering that until you answer me
<Guest52915> so what was your answer
<Daskreech> Back to your previous support discussion
<txwikinger> everything ok here now, or still need of ops help?
<james147> txwikinger: hope not ^^ sorry for the bother, didnt want it to escalate
<txwikinger> james147: no problem.
<claydoh> @comment 36997 language, trolling?
<claydoh> oops
<Daskreech> txwikinger: Just a child with a mouth
<james147> Thanks claydoh  :) sorry for bothering you
<francisco> thnx james 147, it works again
<claydoh> james147: no problem
<Guest98924> and upgrade to kde 4.6
<Guest98924> looks great
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> I'm not sure looks better is a super compelling reason to upgrade
<Daskreech> Though it was for Gnucash
<Daskreech> Mostly cause Gnucash 1 was horribly ugly
<Guest98924> Daskreech I just auto updated kubuntu 10.10 & installed kde 4.6
<james147> Guest98924: well, an upgrade should install 4.6... unless you had the backports enabled..
<Daskreech> Guest98924: Oh it's in the normal updates now?
<Guest98924> I think
<Guest98924> agh
<Guest98924> kmess never works
<Guest98924> any fix for that? or better messenger for kde?
<james147> Guest98924: you can try kopete.... not sure if its any better though... there is also amsn or pidgin (its gtk though)
<Guest98924> kopete doesn't connect as hide
<Guest98924> i don't like for that
<james147> gigasoft: connect as hide?
<james147> gigasoft: sorry, tab fail
<gigasoft> ok\
<gigasoft> ok
<tg__> I have a question - how do I get my KDE application fonts larger.  My X display is 1600x1200, and the fonts are too small.
<Daskreech> tg__: press alt+F2 -> fonts -> enter
<claydoh> tg__: System Settings >> application appearance >> fonts
<claydoh> dang Daskreechis faaast :)
<Daskreech> Or the long way that claydoh said :)
<pedro> HI
<Daskreech> !hi
<Daskreech> I'm really upset they  took that out
<claydoh> krunner ftw!
<Daskreech> pedro: Hi welcome to #kubuntu
<pedro> brasil
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tg__> ==
<t-rask> I'm running KDE 4.6 on Ubuntu 10.10, and my Plasma notifaction area keeps filling itself up with empty "Finished" tasks, what are these and how do I make them stop?
<Daskreech> t-rask: hmm? do you initiate any copies?
<t-rask> Daskreech: no, I basically don't have anything going on right now.
<t-rask> It happened earlier, so I rebooted to see if it was something like that that got locked up, but it's doing it again after I rebooted.
<Daskreech> and what happens? You get what looks like a finished transfer?
<t-rask> I can post a screenshot if you like.
<Daskreech> please
<t-rask> One moment.
<t-rask> http://ompldr.org/vNzgxeg/snapshot1.png sorry, it's full-size
<t-rask> The number of them keeps jumping around (I assume some clear after a set amount of time, but they just keep popping up)
<tog000> hello, im having a very weird bug running 10.10 and kde 4.6: sometimes i wont be able to click things, and if i right click that same point, i would get the context menu of a different application, like it it was running on top of the current one, but invisible. Sometimes switching desktops and ant-tabbing fixes it for a few clicks, but it always comes back to the same spot. It was a challenge to log in here just by using the
<tog000> keyboard and stuff... anybody have any ideas? Thank you!
<t-rask> Daskreech: plasma just crashed and after it restarted itself it hasn't done it yet..
<t-rask> I also disabled the Amarok system notifications, to see if that was causing the issue.
<tog000> t-rask: you could try to disable file transfer notifications on the "notification settings" and see if the regular window that will pop up gives more info of what program is creating those
<Daskreech> t-rask: the number on the notification area?
<Daskreech> tog000: Which window manager?
<tog000> Darskreech: kwin
<tog000> Daskreech: i mispelled your nick, im using kwin
<sidek> Can anyone point me to a guide for fixing GRUB from within a USB install of Kubuntu? I just reinstalled Kubuntu and it seems like GRUB was screwed up majorly- it doesn't even throw an error.
<Daskreech> tog000: try kquitapp kwin && kwin --replace
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sidek> thanks
<Daskreech> unless you have a new version of Kubuntu then it's !grub2
<sidek> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daskreech> !grub2
<Daskreech> >_>
<tog000> Daskreech: done, but problem persists, cant click to focus window, must alt-tab to get windows into focus, but even then clicks are being done in original app, altough app is "behind" the current one
<sidek> when it says 'boot from a live CD', a USB will do too, right? 'Cause I don't really have any way to get to a live CD....
<t-rask> tog000: I remember having a similar issue before.. Sadly, I don't remember how I resolved it >_<
<tog000> sidek: yes, USB will do
<tog000> t-rask: too bad... its driving me nuts, and i dont even know how to reproduce it
<tog000> t-rask: it just happens out of the blue...!
<t-rask> Daskreech: it just randomly started happening again, the notification area >_<
<tog000> t-rask: i was having the same problem you had in the notification area haha XD i THINK it was amaroks last upgrade. after reboot it all worked normally
<Daskreech> tog000: I'm with t-rask I remember this happening like 5 releases ago but I dont remember what the fix was
<Daskreech> sidek: Yes
<t-rask> tog000: have you fully rebooted?
<Daskreech> tog000: Ask in #kwin ?
<tog000> t-rask: yes, rebooted many times, and everything is OK for a while until it happens
<tog000> Daskreech: i'll head over there next, thanks
<t-rask> I only remember having the issue once, just the other day I when I fully installed Kubuntu 10.10. Not sure what caused it but it hasn't happened since.
<no4> how do i add repositiores so i can get a precompiled package for kdeveloper
<tog000> t-rask: i remember having that same problem that you describe, i found out it was creating tons of empty files in /tmp/kde-[username]/plasma-desktop*******
<tog000> t-rask: but after a few reboots it was gone
<t-rask> tog000: whoofta, yeah, that folder is bursting!
<t-rask> Hopefully after a few it will be gone for me too. Do you still use Amarok for music playing?
<tog000> t-rask: it started happening about an amarok upgrade sometime yesterday i think
<tog000> t-rask: im using it right now without any problem
<t-rask> Hm, alright, I'll reboot and hope for the best, thanks!
<tog000> t-rask: hope that does it :D
<tog000> no4: if you search for kdevelop in kpackagekit you should get what youre searching for
<Daskreech> no4: Can you open kpackagekit?
<sidek> Alright, doing what the guide linked asked me to do made GRUB throw this error:
<sidek> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<sidek> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<sidek> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBotK3> sidek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidek> Is there anything I'm doing wrong?
<tog000> sidek: can you paste at paste.ubuntu.com the result of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" without the quotes
<sidek> tog000: my MBR is on /dev/sdb, but do you want /dev/sda too?
<tog000> sidek: if you are 100% possitive that its on sdb then forget about it
<tog000> sidek: when you use grub you should leave the paths at /dev/sda or /dev/sdb never /dev/sda1 for instance
<sidek> .....that would be my error, then
<darthanubis> k3b can't find normalize-audio
<sidek> thanks, tog000
<tog000> sidek: try just giving it the whole drive (sdb), not the partition and see what happens
<darthanubis> even though it is installed
<sidek> tog000 : it worked.
<sidek> thanks again, rebooting now.
<tog000> sidek: im glad :D and youre welcome!
<darthanubis> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549221
<tog000> darthanubis: do you have the command "normalize-audio"?
<darthanubis> of course
<darthanubis> [22:03] <darthanubis> even though it is installed
<tog000> darthanubis: can you run a whereis normalize-audio
<darthanubis> why? I know where it is
<darthanubis> k3b does not
<darthanubis> it is a bug that does not seem ot be fixed in kubuntu yet
<darthanubis> The fix is to add this line to the normalize detection, to force it to look for
<darthanubis> normalize and not normalize-audio:
<darthanubis> setVersionIdentifier( QLatin1String( "normalize" ) );
<tog000> darthanubis: why? simple, you could symlink the one you have to the location where k3b expects it to be
<darthanubis> but I can't find a bug report in kubuntu for it
<darthanubis> k3b expects it to be where it is
<darthanubis> lol
<tog000> huh
<tog000> then fill a report!
<darthanubis> and I would not have to symlink it when I can tell k3b where to look for it from within k3b
<darthanubis> kubuntu is supposed to follow upstream
<darthanubis> there already is a bug report upstream
<darthanubis> anyone know about this or have come across this problem?
<se3n> sorry for bother you guys... is there some Kde 4.6 users ?
<Daskreech> I are a KDE 4.6 user
<darthanubis> yes
<se3n> how is it :D
<darthanubis> plasma is still laggy with nvidia card
<se3n> i have some bug i want to ask is this usuall for beta version
<darthanubis> k3b still can't find normalize-audio
<se3n> yea i'm with nvidia too
<darthanubis> 4.6 is not in beta any longer
<se3n> yea i saw in the kde site and add the ppa of kde but i don't what happen i'm now with ubuntu natty not maverick...
<darthanubis> se3n: well you messed that up
<darthanubis> don't know how you upgraded all the way to natty by just adding the kubuntu-backport or beta ppa
<se3n> yea i think so...
<darthanubis> think
<darthanubis> you need to know first
<se3n> when i want to close some application the application crash seconds after close
<se3n> and ask me to report bug
<se3n> that happen with almost every app
<se3n> i can't restart correctly
<se3n> :D
<se3n> its says "Signal: Segmentation fault (11)" after close allmost every app... and when i want to reboot the half of apps can't quit and the only way i can restart is to swithc to other init and type "reboot"
<tog000> se3n: ive done that before too and its very hard if not impossible to rollback the version after a dist-upgrade... maybe there is a way, i dont know. I just backed up /home and reinstalled
<se3n> i though this is a "ppa" if something get wrong i can still purge it but the kde 4.6 installation freeze at the half of packeges and when i look at the softwere source's they were allready of natty.... all of them, also the kde 4.6 ppa i added was gone
<se3n> so there is no way to back :D
<se3n> i still have no serios problems except this with quiting apps
<se3n> i just wanted to ask is there someone with similar problem
<se3n> Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<ZoRBaS> must say I'm lovin ubuntu
<Daskreech> se3n: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> but I think that you are on the wrong repo
<darthanubis> pressing the kmix icon takes seconds before the acutal interface appears
<darthanubis> where is all this lag coming from?
<valorie> se3n: I have 4.6 and am NOT running natty
<se3n> valorie strange right...
<valorie> I've run an alpha before, however
<se3n> i don't know what happen
<se3n> its just happen :D
<valorie> and though it was a bit unstable, it generally worked
<valorie> upgrade and dist-upgrade are different
<valorie> you might read up on natty testing, and make lemonade out of your lemon
<valorie> :-)
<se3n> :D
<valorie> start filing bugs, and working with the devels
<valorie> all very nice people
<se3n> allways see a good side
<se3n> i thought that too
<valorie> that's why I ran the alpha -- to do just that
<se3n> i have to reg in kubuntu bugs and reporting
<valorie> helps you see each crash in a bit different light
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> true, but only once
<se3n> and about my proble i whink its only happen when i'm enable kwin effects
<valorie> and b.k.o isn't SO bad once you get used to it
<valorie> launchpad is friendly too, when it's working
<se3n> i will keep it disabled for now
<valorie> ok, but the kwin people want bugs filed also
<valorie> and plasma people
<se3n> but everythink its laggu :D
<se3n> my video is on board....
<se3n> grr...
<se3n> i don't know when i will buy a good video card :D
<valorie> I have a laptop, so you have my sympathy
<valorie> awful gcard
<valorie> oh, well
<se3n> i have desktop and integrated card what a irony
<se3n> my video is geforce 6100 on board my brother have a laptop with intel i915 integrated and his linux is faster then my :( :D
<se3n> feeling so good to chat in irc with linux users :D
<valorie> yeah, my son bought an alienware lappy to play WoW
<valorie> fastest computer he's ever had
<valorie> but the graphics card burned out or something, which sucks
<se3n> sorry to hear
<valorie> after spending all that money
<se3n> from where you come from
<valorie> so at least I have one, even if it sucks
 * valorie lives south of Seattle Washington, in the US
<valorie> oops, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> this is support only
<se3n> yea my country sucks... geforce 8 series are more then 100lv (about 50 dolars) and the salary of a mouth is 220 lv i will buy a card when i get the pension :D
<se3n> but i'm addicted to linux since i buy a disc of ubuntu 4 :P
<valorie> I've been using linux since Mandrake, which no longer exists as such
<valorie> and Kubuntu since.... Dapper Drake, i think
<valorie> not sure
<se3n> i'm not so new to ubuntu but i'm new in KDE... and i think is great
<se3n> did you saw gnome 3
<se3n> gnome 3 will be hard to work for the novices
<Daskreech> se3n: Everything new is hard to work
<Daskreech> valorie: Wait what? Mandrake doesn't exist?
<Fanfare> Someone awake? to reread my draft for a brainstorming idea?
<Fanfare> http://paste.kde.org/3764/
<se3n> awake here :D
<valorie> now it's mandriva
<valorie> and something else since it split
<valorie> mangeia? something like that
<valorie> fanfare: how about using opendesktop.org for this?
<valorie> and yes, I've always looked at Gnome too, but I just can't seem to use it without becoming frustrated
<Fanfare> valorie: sure would be a good place... but also a hge amount of work... i prefere frank to work on owncloud though
<valorie> i can't set things up as I want them in Gnome
<Daskreech> valorie: Right of course it is :)
<valorie> Fanfare: ok, but then you are setting up infrastructure all over again
<valorie> that said, are you thinking of this for a GSoC project?
<Daskreech> Fanfare: not sure I get the purpose of the project
<se3n> yea i can too but the default settings are little different for new guys... i think the most new guys will use Kde in the future.... just like me :D
<Fanfare> valorie: first this is an idea... im no dev... but i'd love to see this FLOSS and opendesktop is closed source...
<valorie> point taken
<valorie> and that's sort of ironic
<Daskreech> valorie: :)
<Fanfare> valorie: well, sort of...
<Daskreech> Given the name
<valorie> exactly
<Fanfare> its a closedsource plattform dealing with opensource...
<valorie> right
<Fanfare> so u guys think its worth posting?
<valorie> I think you need to think a bit more
<valorie> right now it's a bit all over the map
<Fanfare> valorie: ok, u mean more specific usecases and more detailed server part?
<valorie> yes
<se3n> hey i want to ask something that is not entirly about linux... is there somebody who play "pokerTH"
<valorie> se3n: this is a support channel
<valorie> use #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<se3n> where is that :D
<se3n> ok can i ask you on private...
<valorie> in konversation, I just click that channel name in my statement
<se3n> however its stupit
<valorie> or you can do: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<se3n> forget
<valorie> i can verify that it is an actual channel, since I'm in it
<se3n> ок и'м ис #kubuntu-offtopic
<se3n> ok i'm in #kubuntu-offtopic
<olskolirc> anyone got a good program for online radio streams and genres please?  please don't say amarock
<ralph__> olskolirc: vlc
<olskolirc> i meant a stand alone radio program where it has all shoutcast generes already loaded i had it before but don't remember the name
<Fanfare> olskolirc: kmplayer, kaffeine, ...
<olskolirc> ok
<Temar> hi
<Temar> after i did an upgrade to dist, 1 of my ssh account now sorta broke, it only shows $ not current dir, and i cant use history as before, pressing arrows bring up weard symbols
<Temar> $ ^[[C^[[A^[[D^[[B
<Temar> thats me pressing 4 arrows
<tsimpson> Temar: looks like the user you are connecting as has /bin/sh (or /bin/dash) set as the shell, or /bin/bash has become a link to /bin/sh
<Temar> webmin says its set to /bin/sh
<Temar> that why? it got change to sh?
<tsimpson> someone (I guess) changed it to /bin/sh
<tsimpson> you can use "usermod --shell /bin/bash" to set it back to bash
<Temar> :D much better
<Temar> thank you
<tsimpson> :)
<Temar> now see if i can get it up upgrade again
<Temar> only at 9.04
<Temar> then got error trying next dist
<Temar> the user was www-data
<Temar> but im on that ssh alot due to php bots/script managing
<Temar> have em running in screens
<tsimpson> ah, www-data (and other "system" accounts) default to /bin/sh
<Temar> any way to share screen between users?
<tsimpson> not really, no
<tsimpson> it's designed to be per-user
<Temar> k just wondered
<Temar> yer failed
<Temar> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Temar> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<bigbrovar> HI guys. I am on Kubuntu 10.10 running kde 4.5.5, of recent I have started to experience some plasma-desktop freeze when I log on to my system. The whole desktop is completely frozen, sometimes for as long as 5 min sometimes forever.
<bigbrovar> the disturbing part of this is that when this happens, restarting kdm or even restarting the whole pc does not seem to help at all as the same thing happens again.
<gr8m8> I would check the memory or at least reseat it
<bigbrovar> I first thought it might have something to do with network manager plasmoid because I experienced it alot when my system is not connected or close to a wireless / ethernet port. hence I removed the network manager plasmoid and replaced it with the gnome network manager, that seems to work a bit, but this morning when I restarted the system, it was frozen again. I could launch krunner but every other thing is completely unresponsive
<bigbrovar> gr8m8, I did that the memory and cpu are fine
<gr8m8> k
<gr8m8> bigbrovar:  any recent updates like graphic drivers?
<bigbrovar> gr8m8, nope, not that I can remember. The laptop uses Intel (Arrandale chipset) which comes with core i5, works pretty much out of the box
<gr8m8> it was a guess anyway...
<bigbrovar> The saddest part of all this is how this almost got me in trouble at work, I was suppose to take some notes for a meeting and do a presentation when the problem started.
<bigbrovar> I had to reboot the system like 5 times and still it wont work, in the end I could not handle my presentation :(
<valorie> bigbrovar: have you tried booting onto a LiveCD or LiveUSB?
<valorie> just to see if it's software related?
<bigbrovar> this morning again I was suppose to meet my girl friend for a chat (long distance relationship) and when I started the pc it just froze. I mean I restart kdm restarted the whole system nothing
<gr8m8> I would install another window manger, something light like fluxbox or openbox and check if it has the issue - plus it will be there as a backup
<bigbrovar> valorie, well the whole problem goes away for a while if I remove the plasma configs .kde/share.config
<bigbrovar> which is more of less reset plasma
<bigbrovar> but the always come back after a while
<bigbrovar> its very hard to debug and totally random
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> have you checked with #plasma ?
<gr8m8> randomness in my experience is mostly hardware related
<bigbrovar> gr8m8, I wish i had the luxury to play around
<valorie> right, what came to mind was running badblocks or something
<valorie> to be sure you don't have a failing bit of your HD
<bigbrovar> gr8m8, well I have been running the laptop on Kubuntu now since lucid and even with 10.10 this issue started or recent really
<bigbrovar> valorie, and the badblocks goes away when I remove plasma configs ?
<bigbrovar> let me do some googling to see if this is an isolated issue.
<valorie> well, I've been using computers for a loooong time
<gr8m8> bigbrovar:  it's not like hardware gives a warning it is going to play up - lines of code don't change so my first reaction is some part of your hardware is failing
<valorie> and when you get a HD starting to fail, all kinds of weird things happen
<gr8m8> yep
<bigbrovar> gr8m8, valorie while I seriously doubt its a hardware problem (being a new laptop and all) I am not ruling anything out. I will do some further investigation of the issue and get back to you guys. thanks very much
<gr8m8> np :-)
<bigbrovar> just for the record, no one running Kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.5 (who is also using the plasma-widget-menubar) and smoothtask widget is experiencing this issue?
<valorie> I hope you find the answer
<valorie> because that sounds like it truly sucks
<valorie> I've never heard of smoothtask
<kt_> hi i need help
<valorie> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kt_> i have installed pcbsd on my hard disk (one which was free, partition) now when i reboot i dont see it there
<kt_> i cant see it where to select it from
<kt_> i see windows, linux (the 2 other os'es installed) but i cant see pcbsd
<kt_> why is that?
<gr8m8> is pcbsd an operating system? - do they have a chat channel?
<gr8m8> never heard of it?
<kt_> oh crap
<kt_> i forgot to install the pc-bsd boot loader
<kt_> now what should I do?
<gr8m8> try    /msg alis list *bsd*
<olskolirc> hey where is the kubuntu women channel
<Tm_T> there is none
<valorie> olskolirc: why?
<olskolirc> never mind valorie
<valorie> you were just trolling #Ubuntu-Women
<olskolirc> those frigid b*es kcked me
<olskolirc> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<valorie> we kubuntu users are welcome there also
<valorie> haha
<olskolirc> i posted a link to check out his work and all they seen was dick and got pissed
<valorie> you are wrong, and a troll
<olskolirc> fuck off valorie
<valorie> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<olskolirc> you called me a troll
<valorie> indeed
<olskolirc> are you narcissistic?  narcissis can't see what they do wrong
<valorie> and you've just shown yourself to be one
<valorie> please leave
<olskolirc> fuck off going twice valorie
<gr8m8> I'd call you a bit sad olskolirc
<olskolirc> i posted a link to check out my friends work on facebood and all they seen was dick and got sick
<olskolirc> sensitive and uptight
<olskolirc> unecessary
<olskolirc> ohhhhhhhh snap
<olskolirc> im so sorry
<olskolirc> lesbianssssssss
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> i get
<FloodBotK3> olskolirc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olskolirc> sorry
<bigbrovar_> I think I have tracked down the issue I am having with random plasma freezing on start on KUbuntu with smooth task  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586 the system seems to work fine when I disabled it. Its still early days though so I am still keeping my fingers crossed
<valorie> what does smoothtasks do?
<valorie> seems rather buggy!
<Tm_T> taskmanager
<valorie> ah
<faLUCE> hi, is that compatible with ubuntu? http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NC97.html
<openstandards> Hi just recently switched back to kde from gnome and would like to know if dolphin has a similar view to nautilus (treeview)
<tsimpson> openstandards: not sure what nautilus has, but maybe the "Column View" (Ctrl+3) or the "Folders Panel" (F7)
<yofel> probably folders panel would be closest
<yofel> nautilus has a folder tree/ file list mixed view
<yofel> if I remember it correctly, haven't used gnome in a while
<openstandards> cheers yeah i was looking for the mixed view.... folder/tree
<openstandards> kde is over wealming when it comes to customizing, i'm liking some of it already
<|snikker|> when i try to mount my usb hard drive, i've got this error: "Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon"
<|snikker|> i'm under maverik
<eMyller> hey
<eMyller> my laptop got washed by a rain; the only thing that doesn't work is the Alt Gr key, that is needed for the '?'. can i map '?' to another shortcut?
<eMyller> right now i'm using the charmap+clipboard to use it
<c2tarun> eMyller: see if this may help u? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307354
<eMyller> c2tarun: looks promising, thanks
<c2tarun> eMyller: you'r welcome :)
<bomber> hello
<bomber> i tried to install the newer kubuntu but the screen just goes blank once the cd starts to load
<bomber> and the same thing happens when i do the distro upgrade.. after it upgrade and i reboot no video.... any ideas whats happeneing
<bomber> seems to happen on all the newer distros and this system is fairly up to date
<bomber>  /msg NickServ help
<divinefury> hi everyone
<divinefury> i have a hp printer
<divinefury> hp 4250
<divinefury> when i print to it from my linux box, instead of printing once, it prints 4 times
<divinefury> lets say i have a 2 page document, no matter what settings i choose, it prints the document out 4 times, resulting in 8 pages
<divinefury> windows vista and 7 work perfectly
<divinefury> any help would be appreciated
<divinefury> and i have 3 machines running kubuntu and i have the same problem on all of them
<ArGGu^^> well only thing I think of is trying newer hplib if there is newer
<ArGGu^^> divinefury what version of kubuntu you are using?
<bomber> i have a c4795 that doesnt do that although im using an older kubuntu... the newer one has video issues
<bomber> for me anyways
<GHH> How can i change scree resoulation ?
<bomber> go to system settings then display and make your changes
<KyranBe> is there a way to install lionmail in kde 4.6 on maverick?
<divinefury> ArGGu: 10.04 LTS
<divinefury> ArGGu: KDE 4.4.5
<divinefury> ArGGu: the kernel version is 2.6.32-27-generic
<divinefury> ArGGu: and its a hp system with 4 GBs of DDR2 RAM and intel core 2 quad Q8200
<t2zhu> Hi, after updating KDE to 4.6, I find that I can't suspend properly anymore.  Every time I try to suspend, it resumes right away. Does anyone have any idea as to what's going on?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> t2zhu. kde 4.6 is actully meant to be default in 11.04..bound to have probs in 10.04 and 10.10
<t2zhu> BluesKaj. Hmm... do you know of any way I can solve the problem, then? Or do I have to wait for 11.04?
<ArGGu^^> divinefury well there is newer hplib so maybe you should try it
<BluesKaj> t2zhu. dunno sorry
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: just doin that now
<Mario__> hi, i have some problems with my cpu under kubuntu 10.10 with kubuntu-beta ppa installed. cpu is an amd t1090 be o.c. to 4 ghz. but kubuntu only shows me 2.8 ghz under /proc/cpuinfo ... i have already disabled "ondemand" with rcconf and uninstalled everything which seems to be throttle the cpu ... does anybody have a solution how my kubuntu can work with th 4 ghz?? (under archlinux with the same kde - 4.6 - everything works fine)
<Mario__> maybe some nec. info: this also happens under kubuntu 10.10 with the default kde (without the kubuntu-beta ppa)
<apparle> which ppa to install for kde 4.5 updates.  also which ppa for amarok 2.4. I don't want to install 4.6
<apparle> I have somehow messed my system in such a way that man:something opens firefox... how to fix it
<apparle> come on... plz guys someone must be knowing how to fix man thing. I know its somewhere in file association
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: just updated hplip and all the related software
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: still the same problem
<ct529> something serios going on here .... npviewer either or firefox or on chrome on watching a video, and it reboots the computer when I try to turn on virtualbox
<ct529> anyone has experience random reboot before?
<ArGGu^^> divinefury well you could try ubuntu live cd and see if it has same problem.
<ArGGu^^> If it has same problem then maybe the problem is in hplip
<noaXess> hey all
<ArGGu^^> hey
<noaXess> a friend get an error that video codec WMV3 can't be played... he is on 10.04.. what package i need to install him so he can watch WMV3?
<noaXess> he get's this error with vlc, 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.4
<ArGGu^^> noaXess try kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<noaXess> ArGGu^^: thanks.. found it right now... sometimes a second seraah will give the result ;)
<ArGGu^^> divinefury have checked that in system settings->printer configuration->your printer->job options that copies is 0?
<sysop3> hi whats agood channel for  kubuntu 10.10 wine iise?
<sysop3> issue i mean
<Pici> sysop3: If its regarding installing wine, then here.  If its about running software under wine, then in #winehq
<sysop3> well its install directx 9.0c
<sysop3> so you tell me.
<ArGGu^^> #winehq
<sysop3> ok thanks.
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: it is 0 :(
<ArGGu^^> divinefury try the ubuntu live cd if it has same problem. That last thing I can think of then it just maybe googling or asking from somewhere/someone else :S
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: already tried the googling...there seems no1 else with similar problems
<ArGGu^^> divinefury just thinking can these thing to be configured directly to printer?
<ArGGu^^> and could it be windows is able to bypass it?
<BluesKaj> divinefury. which printer
<ArGGu^^> BluesKaj hp 4250
<ArGGu^^> I was thinking some printers has settings like that, so manual could be useful to check that is there setting of copy amount in the printer
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's the same driver I use the HPcups 3.10.6 version on the 4200 series printer
<BluesKaj> divinefury, ArGGu^^  I know this doesn't hellp but I just did a clean install and the printer test printed just fine with default settings
<ArGGu^^> The quick copy feature prints the requested number of copies of a job and stores a copy on
<ArGGu^^> the optional hard disk or, if a hard disk is not installed, it stores the copy on the RAM disk.
<ArGGu^^> Additional copies of the job can be printed later. This feature can be turned off in the printer
<ArGGu^^> driver
<FloodBotK3> ArGGu^^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArGGu^^> divinefury you could check that setting is not on in your printer
<ArGGu^^> Because maybe windows driver can be not to use it, but maybe linux driver do not support disabling it.
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: im just looking at the printer now
<divinefury> i hope theres some setting on the printer itself that i can disable/enable to fix this problem
<divinefury> now if everyone on windows would stop using the printer...it would be really nice :)
<iulian_> divinefury:  do you have instaled printconf
<divinefury> ArGGu^^: i love you :)
<divinefury> it was on the printer
<divinefury> it was set to 4 copies per print job
<divinefury> somehow the windows driver bypasses/ignores that setting
<divinefury> linux driver does not
<BluesKaj> HP printers are very linux friendly :)
<divinefury> (the best part being everything from kde-printer configuration tool to the hp printer configuration tool, kept telling me that the printer was set to print one copy
<divinefury> hp is not that bad with linux support
<divinefury> the only bad experience iv had with them being a compaq 6230s laptop which had a broadcom wifi card
<divinefury> extremely unreliable drivers
<divinefury> it would work every once in a blue moon and then go back to teasing me with displaying all the avaialble wireless networks and not connecting to the selected n/w
<divinefury> hah, fun days :) :p
<divinefury> (intel chipsets are the best in my experience btw, really good driver support)
<ind> Hi evrybody
<ind> I dl a kde theme but it doesn't work
<ind> a .emerald file
<ind> I open it with emerald theme manager but nothing happen
<GHH> I need some help for editing from mounted iso
<sysop3> hey guys since Cedega is going to be free now. any chance of it making it into the repos?
<GHH> Anyone here to help me editing ISO please?
<tsimpson> GHH: I don't think you can edit an ISO, ISO9660 is designed to be a read-only file system. the only way I know would be to extract the ISO, edit files, and regenerate the ISO
<divinefury> ind: do the other emerald themes work? just checking to see if you have been using it for a while and this is the first time you have been having problems with it?
<sysop3> GHH,  I have never been ablle to doit in linux. but I have a windows program that actually works
<GHH> tsimpson, correct.
<ind> divinefury: none of them work
<sysop3> GHH, magic iso. I run it under a micro xp under qemu or virutal box with no problems.
<divinefury> GHH: i don't really understand the question...what do you want to edit?
<GHH> tsimpson, I just mounted the iso and then unsqushed the filesystem.squshfs
<divinefury> ind: is emerald set as your window manager or is it kwin?
<GHH> divinefury, Remastering
<ind> divinefury: i think it's kwin
<openstandards> ind: kwin doesn't support emerald you'll need to make compiz your WM
<tsimpson> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<divinefury> ind: which version of kde are you using?
<ind> divinefury: maybe the 4.5
<tsimpson> GHH: there are tools and guides for remastering the live CD above :)
<ind> or 4.6
<ind> I'm on Kubuntu 10.10
<openstandards> 4.5
<GHH> tsimpson, I have done the ubuntu guide . But i need to edit the menu
<divinefury> ind: go to kde help in kickstart
<divinefury> ind: you can check your kde version from there
<divinefury> ind: although that does not really matter
<openstandards> divinefury: hes on 10.10 so its 4.5 :)
<GHH> If there is anyone interest to know the details i can explain it... can i?
<tsimpson> that's just generated from .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<GHH> tsimpson, right
<GHH> tsimpson, But i do not know how to add a new menu
<ind> divinefury: it's the 4.5.1
<GHH> tsimpson, i have a directory /my-applications and i want to add a menu called my-applications top of the all menu
<GHH> tsimpson, Can it be done?
<openstandards> ind: figured out how to enable compiz or need help still?
<divinefury> ind: you have to replace kwin with emerald as the default window manager
<ind> divinefury: where to find it
<divinefury> ind: now the issue you would have with that is, you also loose any compositing
<openstandards> ind: system settings -> default applications -> window manager
<tsimpson> GHH: I'm not sure
<ind> I've been searching it since yesterday
<openstandards> you'll find it there
<divinefury> ind: along with all the fancy animations unless you are using beryl (or whatever it is called now, no disrespect to the folk working on beryl but kwin animations have been pretty awesome lately and i havent seen the point in replacing them)
<esmirlin> hi everyone! does anyone use kde onto a netbook? i have a few of questions
<maco> divinefury: its called Compiz Fusion now
<openstandards> divinefury: compiz does window grouping :)
<ind> divinefury: I found but I can't set emerald as window manager
<openstandards> select compiz ind
<maco> ind: emerald is not a window manager
<ind> I can choose only compiz, métacity
<ind> ahhh
<openstandards> compiz is the one you'll want :))
<maco> ind: emerald is an old, unmaintained window decorator for beryl that crashes frequently and upstream wishes would die
<Torch> openstandards: what does compiz do with window grouping that kwin cannot do?
<maco> (upstream stopped development on emerald in 2007 iirc)
<Torch> ind: unless you're really certain you need anything else, stay with kwin.
<openstandards> Torch: how does kwin group windows i haven't seen or experienced much of kwin
<ind> ok thanx it works
<Torch> openstandards: well, it's had that feature for at least a year now i think.
<tsimpson> GHH: I guess you could just run kmenuedit from the squashfs chroot and edit the menu there
<Torch> openstandards: i suggest you just try it out yourself.
<divinefury> ind: as openstandards said, go to system settings->default applications->window manager and select use a different window manager and select compiz fuzion with wrapper for kde
<GHH> tsimpson, i tried that but it do not execute as gui(fail error)
<tsimpson> GHH: you will have to bind-mount /tmp to the chroot and export DISPLAY=:0, you may also need to run "xhost +LOCAL:"
<divinefury> openstandards: kwin has matured into a pretty solid piece of s/w
<divinefury> openstandards: i havent had it crash on me once in recent memory
<openstandards> i've been using kwin myself but the features and functions are kinda hard and kwin crashed on me yesterday trying to play an avi full screen
<divinefury> openstandards: its got an array of animations/effects
<openstandards> sometimes happened with compiz
<GHH> tsimpson, I did that also but nothing work
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why ppl still use emerald and ccsm ...the desktop effects has plenty of graphical tricks with a lot more stability
<divinefury> openstandards: it does not have the burn-out and teleport effects (which i used to love under compiz) but it can hold its own against compiz
<GHH> tsimpson, There is local directory ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<GHH> tsimpson, and /etc/xdg
<openstandards> i love the burn effect with random colours
<BluesKaj> compiz ...bah  humbug ! :)
<GHH> tsimpson, But i am not understanding that how to edit it
<divinefury> openstandards: where compiz has more effects, kwin makes up for it in terms of stability
<GHH> tsimpson, Editing menu is new to me but i just need to do it
<openstandards> divinefury: to be fair i've never had a problem as such as with compiz and i've used it since it was first released
<GHH> tsimpson, perhaps you will understand here something : http://humanreadable.nfshost.com/howtos/kde-menus.htm
<divinefury> openstandards: what really put me off compiz was when i was showing off my 'cool' operating system with all the 'fancy' effects to mates at university and compiz decided to take a memory dump....extremely embarassing :p
<openstandards> i suffer the black window effect where it ran out of ram but
<openstandards> very rare
<divinefury> openstandards: i suppose everyone has their own experience :)
<tsimpson> GHH: the spac for the .menu file is at http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/1.0/ar01s04.html but it's not easily human-editable
<divinefury> openstandards: i was using a laptop with intel graphics (i think the 3000 series) so that could have been an issue, underpowered graphics card
<GHH> tsimpson, Yeah i have read that also and too many instruction and i can't understand much
<openstandards> i had compiz set up various way my nvidia 4200 ti i think it was loved compiz i had it set up within mins
<lucidfox> Okay, tempted to write a messaging indicator patch for Akregator
<divinefury> openstandards: do give kwin a try, you might actually like it ;)
<openstandards> i've been using it and i must admit kde still has usablity issues
<openstandards> i don't like how kde does the theming
<openstandards> its like what the hell shouldn't window decorations be grouped with application appearance
<ArGGu^^> divinefury good to hear that you got it working :)
<divinefury> openstandards: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/09/are-your-desktop-effects-slowing-you.html :)
<divinefury> openstandards: what dont you like about it?
<openstandards> the insaneness of the devs, the gnome guys got it right when it comes to customizing the appearance
<divinefury> openstandards: you can't really customize gnome, removing the panels is such a pain
<openstandards> the fact that you go to system settings you'll find one part of changing the look application appearance and then you'll find workspace appreance
<openstandards> and divinefury removing panels involves hacks... and then you'll lose key parts of gnome...
<openstandards> i've experienced this first hand when playing about with cairo-dock
<openstandards> which is the best dock currently
<berra> hi TR olan var mı?
<parduist> berra: var
<rork> !en | parduist
<ubottu> parduist: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<se3n> is there a bulgaria channel ?
<tsimpson> !bg | se3n
<ubottu> se3n: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<se3n> thanks :P
<se3n> i will try it :)
<divinefury> openstandards: exactly my point, gnome is not half as customizable as kde
<openstandards> divinefury:  what stops the grouping of workspace and application customising?
<divinefury> openstandards: i kind of agree that kde 4.4 onwards, the kde guys have made the customization options slightly unintuitive but they are still there
<divinefury> anyways, got to go
<divinefury> thanks for the help folks :)
<divinefury> later
<openstandards> cyass have fun
<divinefury> and adios for now :)
<openstandards> going to try out kde 4.6
<t-rask> I can't seem to open GIMP in Kubuntu 10.10 (KDE 4.6), when opening from menu it shows the GIMP window in task bar, but then just closes that. From terminal I just get "segmentation fault", any ideas?
<t-rask> (I just tried to re-install all GIMP things, to no avail)
<BluesKaj> t-rask, looks like kde 4.6 isn't ready for prime time yet
<t-rask> BluesKaj: would 4.6 really cause issues with loading GIMP, which doesn't even rely on KDE..?
<BluesKaj> t-rask, it runs on kwin
<t-rask> I suppose.
<BluesKaj> t-rask, I looked around google-linux for gimp probs on kde 4.6 but didn't see anything , there other probs with ke=win and kde 4.6 tho
<BluesKaj> err kwin
<t-rask> Curiouser and curiouser.
<yofel> t-rask: curious, what does 'env | grep QT_GRAPHICS' say in konsole?
<amorphous1> Hello guys. when using quassel...how do I access old chat logs?
<yofel> amorphous1: by scrolling upwards
<t-rask> yofel: nothing.
<yofel> t-rask: ok, then it's not what I thought
<yofel> amorphous1: there is a log exporter somewhere on the quassel homepage
<yofel> there's not a GUI for that yet
<amorphous1> yofel, Yes, but how about private dialog cobersations...that are not in the main channel?
<yofel> you can select those from the all chats chatview?
<BluesKaj> t-rask, run gimp in the terminal , see what spits out
<amorphous1> yofel, let me try..
<t-rask> BluesKaj: I already said, it only says 'segmentation fault'
<BluesKaj> t-rask, just installed gimp on kde 4.5.1 , launches ok
<t-rask> BluesKaj: hm, must be something with 4.6 then. Strange :\
<d0c> hi
<d0c> yesterdays update left my kdm dead
<d0c> probably common problem.. can anyone link me to solution
<t-rask> d0c: are you using 4.5.1 or 4.6?
<Guest54017> Hello
<t-rask> I'm using 4.6 and I haven't run into any issues with KDM (as far as I can tell), but I would recommend Googling your problem if you haven't yet.
<Guest54017> I was thinking about picking up Kubuntu, but I couldn't find any documentation or the like (tutorials, how t ouse the command line etc...)
<rork> Guest54017: look for ubuntu or linux tutorials, there are plenty of them, also the wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntu.org/ ) could be a good place to start
<BluesKaj> Guest54017, which OS are you runnining right now ?
<Guest54017> Windows
<Guest54017> Windows 7 to be specific
<rork> * http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Guest54017> So I can use an ubuntu wiki for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> ubuntu refers the project, not the gnome variant
<Guest54017> So, what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu then except the desktop environment?
<tsimpson> nothing
<maco> Guest54017: thats it
<Guest54017> Really?
<tsimpson> Ubuntu is really Ubuntu + Gnome, Kubuntu is Ubuntu + KDE
<tsimpson> that's all
<Mkaysi> Guest54017: Some default applicaltions are different and Kubuntu CD includes also Netbook interface.
<maco> (reason you sometimes see people say "Ubuntu Desktop" not just "Ubuntu")
<maco> Mkaysi: that can be summed up at "desktop environment" though
<Guest54017> oh, then why was there a youtube tutorial on how t oget kubuntu to look like ubuntu? Doesn't that seem a little unescesary?
<maco> Guest54017: because gnome and kde look very different?
<maco> but yes it does seem unnecessary
<maco> just use the other one :P
<Guest54017> Yea, that's what I meant
<Guest54017> Well, I'll have a look at the desktop environments and see which one I like best, thanks for your support guys^^
<d0c> t-rask: 4.5.1
<d0c> apt-cache shows for kdm 4.5.1
<d0c> service kdm start tells me that service is running
<d0c> but it boots to shell, not GUI
<d0c> tried the first few google hits but no luck
<Snowhog> d0c: Likely you need to edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and edit the line: Theme=/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ to point to an existing theme, or remove all after the = and also edit the line: UseTheme=true and change it to =false
<d0c> the theme seemed to exist
<d0c> i'll double check
<d0c> i tried false and rebooted - nothing
<d0c> the directory ethais exists as the kdmrc Theme variable states
<Snowhog> d0c: Do you get to the KDM Login screen at all?
<d0c> no
<d0c> actually... i think kdm didnt start the first time. when i tried service kdm start it complained about some message
<d0c> when i tried the UseTheme=false.. now service kdm start states that it is already running
<Snowhog> d0c: What happens when you press Ctrl+Alt+F7 or Ctrl+Alt+F8
<d0c> f7 tab has some console output form sfch, apparmor and firefox
<d0c> fsck
<d0c> f8  has only blinking cursor. no login screen, no output
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, d0c ,tty=ctrl+alt +f1 to f6 , f7 should open the desktop if kdm is on , afaik f8 does nothing
<d0c> last line on f7 is skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<d0c> maybe additional proprietary nvidia drivers are the problem? kubunut default one didnt work
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: I'm aware. See: [Jan 31@10:16:26] <Snowhog> d0c: What happens when you press Ctrl+Alt+F7 or Ctrl+Alt+F8 <<< Sometimes, Ctrl+Alt+F8 gets me the KDM Greeter, not Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, really? never tried ctrl+alt+f8
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: I discovered this when Ctrl+Alt+F7 only took me to a tty. Don't ask me why this is, it just is -- sometimes. ;p
<servidor> r
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, just tried it from the tty , no response
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: I've found, that on a reboot, and at the KDM Greeter, I go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1), login, do my CLI stuff, and then type exit, that ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't "always" get me back to the KDM Greeter. When that happens, ctrl+alt+f8 does. My feeling is that in this scenario, X has not yet been started, because I didn't login via KDM yet.
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, ok , I thought X started with kdm in tandem to open the login scrn
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Only a guess on my part. Like I said, I don't really know why it does this (here), when it does.
<BluesKaj> Snowhog,  but my knowledge of the sequence is sketchy at best :)
<james147> ^^ as far as i know X needs to be running with or before kdm...
<BluesKaj> i guess as long one can get to tty then a rescue is possible when X fails
<Snowhog> james147: Any idea then, why at times, X isn't on tty7??
<james147> Snowhog: X takes the first free one, if tty7 was taken for some reason (i find its notmally because the last one didnt die soon enough) then it goes to the next free one, tty8... or tty9 if 8 is also not free...etc
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, you have open the desktop/kwin before dropping to a tty , I think
<BluesKaj> have to
<james147> ^^ what are you gues trying to do?
<james147> guys ^^
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: No. As I said, when it happens (but not all the time), it's when I drop to tty1 from the KDM Greeter "before" I login.
<BluesKaj> then you can get the dsktop back with ctrl_alt+f7
<BluesKaj> sorry I should have been more clear
<BluesKaj> anyway yesterday I had no X at all, no tty ...couldn't even ssh into this media-server pc , after upgrading to X1.10 in natty 11.04...so i just had reinstall maverick
<BluesKaj> i think there's gonna be plenty of trouble on natty , even after it's official release in April , that new X stack looks like it's going cause a lotta grief for a lotta ppl
<BluesKaj> BBL
<d0c> startx say no screens found
<james147> d0c: what graphics card and driver are you using?
<d0c> thx anyway... i'll wait few more days.. maybe google then can help me
<d0c> ti4200
<d0c> and proprietary nvidia drivers
<james147> d0c: rename /etx/X11/xorg.con
<james147> d0c: rename /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<james147> d0c: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf  << that one :p
<d0c> to?
<james147> d0c: dosent matter, as long as its something different :) (adding .bak or .backup or .old is usually good)
<d0c> and reboot?
<james147> d0c: if X cant find that file then it will default to the autodetect... which should work
<d0c> ok
<james147> d0c: no, just try to start x (sudo start kdm)
<Ash-Fox> I'm being driven slightly mad, I'm trying to port forward a DNS server and this iptables rule does not appear to work, I don't understand why - Any ideas?: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 66.119.111.9 -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:10053
<james147> or whatever way you like to
<d0c> reboot worked
<d0c> simple. thx
<james147> d0c: you may want to regenerate your xorg.conf file to use the nvidia drivers again (sudo nvidia-xconfig will do taht)
 * james147 cant remember if that requires X to not be running
<d0c> yes it does
<d0c> thanks again
<se3n> Hi there
<se3n> i'm trying to get sound for one game... the game run with normal sound only with oss
<se3n> can i have oss and alsa at the same time :D
<maco> no, they're two separate sets of drivers. alsa has a compatibility layer for oss though
<se3n> yes i tryit allready
<se3n> aoss and then run the game
<se3n> i have sound but its very slow
<se3n> there is a delay between sound and game
<se3n> big delay
<se3n> with padsp is the same
<se3n> the sound is normal only when i install oss modules but when i did it i don't have sound on the desktop... nowhere only in games :(
<se3n> in ubuntu 9.04 everything was fine why the new distros doesn't use oss by default
<vanvan> hi
<vanvan> somebody (who speak french if possible) can help me with a touchpad bug??
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<se3n> any help
<se3n> i install oss4 but i dont
<se3n> 'i don't have "/dev/dsp"
<se3n> 290 user and all of them away :|
<james147> se3n: not all of them
<james147> se3n: just no one seems to know the answer to your problem
<se3n> no one :(
<james147> (or at least no one thats paying attention)
<se3n> how i have to install oss4 to make /dev/dsp device
<se3n> its saying i don't have audio device
<se3n> all i need is /dev/dsp/ link but i don't know what link is it... link to what
<iulian_> se3n: check there http://www.khattam.info/solved-cant-open-devdsp-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2010-06-09.html
<se3n> but this is oss emolution
<se3n> i have allready oss
<se3n> but oss doesb't create device's
<se3n> i also don't have any snd modules loaded when type i konsole "lsmod"
<BluesKaj> alsa-base and alsa-utils  will link to your soundcard , check by typing alsamixer in the terminal , se3n
<se3n> BluesKaj, No such file or directory
<se3n> i'm using oss4
<se3n> oss4 use /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer
<se3n> but i don't have them
<iulian_> yep but sbagen will run without oss
<iulian_> just install it and change /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
<BluesKaj> se3n, why are you using oss , are you on an old kubuntu version?
<se3n> no
<se3n> i have just one game i want to play and he runs only with oss
<se3n> aoss and padsp doesn't work for me
<se3n> now will try installing oss from http://www.opensound.com/
<BluesKaj> se3n, which soundcard?
<se3n> i'm not sure
<se3n> intel but what exacly
<15SABGCQZ> hi, sorry to be rude, but does anyone know if there's an irc channel for knetworkmanager?
<james147> decktrio: knetworkmanager is being replaced by the network managment widget ^^
<decktrio> james147: hmm... ok. thanks for the help! :)
 * BluesKaj avoids network manager for ethernet configuration... /etc/network/interfaces  is basic abd effective
<Guest53709> hi. i have a notebook with 10.10 on. I want to disable the synaptics touchpad when another mouse is connected thought USB (like in Windows). How can i do that?
<Guest32191> hi, anyone knows how to add adblock to reqonk?
<Snowhog> Guest53709: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig and a bit of crafty scripting should allow you to disable/enable the touchpad when a mouse is plugged/unplugged. Sorry, I don' know how to do it, but I do know that it can be done.
<Guest32191> hi, anyone knows how to add adblock to reqonk?
<Snowhog> Guest32191: Adblock is already part of Reqonk. You have to enable it. Click on the Wrench icon, Configure reqonk and you'll see it.
<Guest53709> Snowhog: thanks you
<Snowhog> Guest53709: Google is your friend. This might be what you are looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433
<Guest53709> Snowhog: thanks you very much. Try it now
<Guest32191> Snowhog i know but only easyliists appears, and lots of adds shows
<Guest32191> how to add more filters?
<Snowhog> Guest32191: If you click on the Manual Filters tab, you can add your own. As to adding to the existing list, I suggest you visit the Adblock site. I believe they have instructions there.
<Guest32191> Snowhog thnx
<Snowhog> Guest32191: In reqonk, it appears that Adblock isn't 'full-featured' like you would have in Konqueror and/or Firefox.
<Guest32191> so, whats the better browser in kde?
<Guest32191> i mean, firefox & chrome are kinda slow
<Guest32191> only reqonk works good
<Guest32191> but can't set adsblock properly
<Snowhog> Guest32191: That's a matter of opinion. Depends on your hardware, video card/driver, personal likes/dislikes.
<Guest32191> well i only want 2 things on a  browser: fast , no adds
<Snowhog> Guest32191: In Firefox, check that you have ipv6 disabled. Launch FF and in the URL type: about:config and then search on ipv6. If it shows as false, double-click and change the value to true.
<Snowhog> ^^double-clicking changes the value.
<Merlin__> I am new to linux and running Kubuntu 10.10 and have some how delted/uninstalled kpackeeit  how do i reinstall?
#kubuntu 2011-02-01
<Snowhog> Merlin__: Open a console and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kpackagekit
<Merlin__> thanks snowhog  that and it told me to insert the kubuntu cdrom  whichi did and got this in the konsole Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Merlin__> Err cdrom://Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007) maverick/restricted i386 Packages
<Merlin__>   Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Merlin__> Fetched 454kB in 2min 33s (2,956B/s)
<Merlin__> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FloodBotK3> Merlin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> Merlin__: Do you have Kubuntu installed on your PC, or are you running it from a LIveCD?
<Merlin__> i have it installed running it now
<Snowhog> Merlin__: Then you still have the CD as an active repository. Here's how you fix that. Press Alt+F2 and type: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and press enter. Type your password when prompted. Kate will open with the sources.list file 'as root' for editing. Comment (put a # ) in front of the line that contains the cd-rom as a repository. Save and close.
<Merlin__> ok got tghat done ran it again do i do anything else ?
<Snowhog> Merlin__: If you ran the commands I cited earlier, then KPackageKit is installed. It will be in the K Menu under System, or you can launch it by pressing Alt+F2 and typing: kpackagekit
<Merlin__> i ran the commands its still not there at the end it ended whit hthe package hl1430lpr needs to be  reinstalled but it can not find an archive for it
<Snowhog> Merlin__: Run this in a console: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Merlin__> ok done that how do i get rid of that line thats telling me to reinstall that hl1430lpr package
<Merlin__> i have done all that it is still not installed
<Merlin__> snowhog i ran all those commands and it is still not showing installed
<ebeyer> hi
<ebeyer> Long-time ubuntu user trying kubuntu for the first time.. trying to get 4.6 to install.  I think I set up the backport repository correctly but I can't get the system to update, or really to acknowledge that there's anything new to update.
<ebeyer> I tried following the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ebeyer> By the way, why are the fonts in my windows so huge?  It's like the large print books.  Was that a design choice or am I doing something wrong?
<ebeyer> Can anyone here me?  I see myself typing but no other communication.
<ebeyer> *hear
<lemonmi> 有人用kde吗
<ebeyer> Is there anyone here who can help me?
<yofel> ebeyer: sorry, we're not always at the keyboard all the time, let's see..
<ebeyer> I hope I didn't sound frustrated.  It's my first time using this client and I wondered if I set something wrong.
<yofel> ebeyer: what exactly did you add and how?
<yofel> as for the fonts, not sure, check what's used in system settings -> application appearance -> fonts for size and DPI
<ebeyer> I selected the deb http://ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports/ maverick
<yofel> *that* is wrong
<yofel> easiest way would be to use 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'
<yofel> the full line would be 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu maverick main'
<ebeyer> OK.  Trying.
<ebeyer> "The package system could not be initialized..."  Trying your first suggestion.
<yofel> and you should disable the wrong line
<ebeyer> OK.  Doing that.
<ebeyer> "The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken".. trying your first suggestion.
<ebeyer> By the way, why are the default fonts in KDE so big?  Am I doing something wrong?
<yofel> check in system settings as I said
<yofel> they don't feel huge here
<xeni> hello
<ebeyer> Sorry.  Mine are running into the edges of windows.
<ebeyer> OK.  Your first suggestion worked just fine.  Now how do I get KDE to update everything and install 4.6?
<yofel> open kpackagekit, go to software updates, check for updates now
<yofel> check for new updates rather
<ebeyer>  So it does.  Thanks!
<ebeyer> 8 packages to remove, 30 to install.  Sound right?
<yofel> depends on which ones, but that sounds about right (how many to update?)
<ebeyer> 172
<ebeyer> *182
<yofel> should be right
<ebeyer> Thanks.  I'm liking the look of the windows.  I just need to tame my fonts and I think I'll be good.
<yofel> as I said: look under System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts. Check the size and the DPI setting
<ebeyer> Is it hard to turn on the eye candy once 4.6 is set up?
<ebeyer> I will do that, thanks.
<Merlin__> snowhog thanks for the help it was that printer package error that would not let me install anything
<yofel> if you mean the desktop effects they should be on by default as long as your graphics driver supports them
<Snowhog> Merlin__: So you resolved it?
<yofel> check the entry in system settings about them
<ebeyer> I got compiz running on the gnome side no problem, so I'm guessing I'll be good.
<ebeyer> That's clever, pibarnas.
<yofel> heh
<ebeyer> Where's a good place for suggestions on "eye candy" for kde?
<Snowhog> ebeyer: http://forum.kde.org/
<ebeyer> Thanks, snowhog.
<ebeyer> Thanks, all.  Gonna log now.
<ebeyer> Take care.
<openstandards> is it possible to recreate the kwin effects with compiz
<openstandards> I've noticed kwin kills my cpu usage with conky
<openstandards> up to 50% usage when just dragging around a window...
<oduinn> can someone help me with the PlaneShift game?
<Fanfare> oduinn: whats the prob?
<oduinn> i have installed the bin file properly - everything installs to /home/user/ without a hitch...problem is when i click on the desktop icon to launch it seems to launch (see a window in the task bar and the bouncy icon next to the mouse) but alas it blips out so to say
<oduinn> both disappear
<oduinn> and nothing else happens (it's as if i never clicked on it in the first place)
<oduinn> i have every appropriate libc6 installed as well
<oduinn> and i am running kubuntu on a thinkpad r52
<oduinn> it's driving me crazy
<Fanfare> oduinn: did u install in /opt (systemwide) or localy? did u check permissions User should be in group games.
<Fanfare> oduinn: and does your system have cappable video card? OpenGL?
<oduinn> permissions is set to executable..and i install system wide - when i install in /opt  (with sudo) it installs but i get no icon on desktop (even though the name appears where the icon should be) and KDEinit error cannot access  it
<oduinn> seems i get much farther when installing (not as root) in home/user
<Fanfare> oduinn: no icon means your user is most probably not in games group...
<oduinn> okay so er...how do i fix that
<oduinn> because i tried installing it as root to /user/games/ as well
<Fanfare> oduinn: use kuser to add yourself to group games
<oduinn> same weird problem with KDEinit
<oduinn> hmmm, would that be in terminal or in the PS setup?
<Fanfare> kuser is a kde tool
<Corin> Wow.
<Fanfare> try kuser in terminal and it gives instrucktions to install if not installed
<Corin> I'm surprised this channel's so large.
<Fanfare> Corin: depends on screen resolution :-)
<Corin> Let me rephrase.
<Corin> I'm surprised this channel has so many users accessing it at this particular point in time.
<oduinn> alright one moment please
<Fanfare> Q@all: someone knows a good (kde)app for IPTV?
<oduinn> alright i just opened Kuser and open user/games
<oduinn> under user there is a number 5
<oduinn> and account disabled is checked
<oduinn> should i go to the group tab?
<oduinn> not sure how to do this and i do not want to accidentally change something that would adversely affect my system
<Fanfare> edit your user (mostly id 1000)
<oduinn> alright i just opened Kuser and open user/games
<oduinn> under user there is a number 5
<oduinn> and account disabled is checked
<oduinn> should i go to the group tab?
<oduinn> not sure how to do this and i do not want to accidentally change something that would adversely affect my system
<FloodBotK3> oduinn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fanfare> Tab Groups check games
<Corin> Does anyone know where the conf file for my touchpad would be in 10.10?
<oduinn> sorry
<Corin> Don't say etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Corin> Not there.
<oduinn> alright so what do i do now
<Fanfare> oduinn: user edited? Added group games to your user?
<Fanfare> well, then u need tu flush your user privs. i dont know a quick way for that (anyone?) so reboot your machine...
<oduinn> um...it isn't let me edit anything in kuser
<Fanfare> kuser should ask password on startup to get root privs
<oduinn> okay so i check "games" under "groups" tab for user
<oduinn> i sudo kuser in terminal
<oduinn> worked fine
<oduinn> now do i just reboot and try launching the game
<Fanfare> yes, reboot and see if u get game icons of systemwide install
<oduinn> and that's only after i have installed in root/opt
<oduinn> because if that's the case I will need to reinstall in /opt first
<Fanfare> well, u can install later... after reboot check in terminal win "id" if group games shows up...
<oduinn> alright
<oduinn> brb
<oduinn> alright so the exec isn't checked under permissions afterall
<oduinn> and it says i don't have permissions to do it when i try
<Fanfare> oduinn: which exec?
<Fanfare> did u "id" in terminal?
<oduinn> arg - no...hold on will do it
<oduinn> ok what am i looking for after i type id
<Fanfare> check installed files/folders of PS with ls -l /opt/ should have <user>:games
<Fanfare> in id there should be group games listed
<Corin> Does using Kubuntu increase my chances of getting laid?
<oduinn> no it says 9 root games
<Fanfare> oduinn: thats ok too
<oduinn> ok so now what
<Fanfare> go to /opt/PlaneShift
<oduinn> alright i am there
<Fanfare> type ./pslaunch
<Fanfare> Corin: why do u think u could be laid by installing kubuntu?
<Corin> Well... it works better than Windows, thus saving me the time I waste for it to stop sucking. :P
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBotK3> oduinn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fanfare> oduinn: which video card do u have?
<Corin> That bot intrigues me.
<Guest59191> hi anyone lnows if nepomuk is able to uninstall?
<oduinn> brb
<Corin> It so sets the channel mode to +z only when a user is temp-quieted?
<Guest59191> i mean isn't critical porcess?
<Fanfare> Corin: when saving time through using kubuntu don't show u saved time by relaxing or playing games...
<Corin> Hrm?
<Corin> What do you mean, Fanfare?
<Fanfare> <Corin> Well... it works better than Windows, thus saving me the time I waste for it to stop sucking. :P
<Fanfare> if that was your concern for beeing laid...
<Corin> lol
<Corin> Oh.
<Corin> It wasn't a serious comment.
<Fanfare> :-) thought so...
<Fanfare> so what are the most effective ways to save time with kubuntu?
<oduinn> um how do i check what my video card is
<Fanfare> use kinfocenter or try running glxgears
<Fanfare> or glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<oduinn> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fanfare> or glxinfo | grep vendor
<Corin> Does anyone know of a good partition manager?
<iulian_> kde partition manager
<oduinn> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<oduinn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fanfare> hm, oduinn lspci
<oduinn> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Fanfare> hm, intel 915 seems not beeing able to do opengl then...
<oduinn> it supports opelGL but not anything above openGL 2.0
<Corin> Thanks, iulian_.
<Corin> However, I suppose you're probably biased towards KDE software.
<ruffleS> hi guys. what is the smallest metapackage to get a usable kde running?
<Corin> Well, everyone here likely is. :P
<maco> ruffleS: kde-standard i think
<maco> ruffleS: or maybe even just kde-plasma-desktop
<ruffleS> thanks
<oduinn> okay so i still need to make it exec
<lipe> \list
<lipe> ?
<lipe> \h
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to configure pastebin widget of KDE for http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: Right click -> settings -> choose paste.ubuntu.com ?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: in pastebin server tab i edited and wrote http://paste.ubuntu.com but when i tried to paste somthing i got the 'Error during upload'
<Daskreech> c2tarun: I think we are not talking about the same thing
<Daskreech> c2tarun: Oh wait which KDE are you using?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: KDE 4.5.1
<Daskreech> Ah umm Ok I have aKDE 4.6 and it's just a dropdown and you choose paste.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> Daskreech: hey kde 4.6 is KDE-plasma right?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure how to answer that
<Daskreech> what are you asking?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: I heard about a KDE env know as KDE plasma. What is it?
<maco> plasma is what all your widgets and panel and stuff are
<maco> there's Plasma Desktop, Plasma Netbook, and Plasma Mobile (which is for phones)
<Daskreech> c2tarun: It's what you know as your Desktop.
<Daskreech> The Widget that you are trying to configure now is a part of Plasma
<c2tarun> maco: ohh... :) got it. what is the difference btw KDE 4.5 and KDE 4.6?
<maco> age
<maco> and wallpaper, i think
<c2tarun> maco: nothing else :/
<maco> well i mean, there's newer code...
<maco> so new features
<maco> but thats what i mean by "age"
<c2tarun> maco: ok got it :) thanks
<ruffleS> could anyone please tell me what is the package i should install so i can change gtk apps' appearance from kde system settings?
<Corin> What's a good simplistic Media Player?
<Corin> I used to use MPC-HC or mpcstar... but those are Windows only.
<ruffleS> Corin, mplayer
<ruffleS> maybe vlc
<Corin> Not VLC.
<Corin> I was consider mplayer.
<ruffleS> Corin, mplayer is my favorite
<c2tarun> Corin: one thing I can tell for sure, Totem player was better than Dragon player
<Corin> ruffleS: KMPlayer or Gnome MPlayer? :P
<Daskreech> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/ c2tarun
<Daskreech> ruffleS: oxygen-gtk
<Daskreech> Corin: dragon ?
<ruffleS> Daskreech, thank you
<c2tarun> Daskreech: thanks :)
<Corin> Do MPlayer, Dragon or Totem have smart playlist functions?
<Daskreech> Corin: I think your definition of simple is not what most people's definition is
<Corin> What's my definition?
<Daskreech> Simple has smartness?
<Corin> That's pretty much the ONLY feature I want. :o
<Daskreech> I think that for the most part once you have smart playlists it stops being simple
<Daskreech> but you might try bangarang
<Corin> Bangarang?
<Daskreech> Yes
<solitaire> [RaX]Konata
<zMerlinZ> anyone know how to get a brother hl1435 running under kubuntu 10.10
<Guest30912> hi, any software to control fan speed?
<Guest30912> kubuntu 10.10
<Daskreech> !brother
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Daskreech> Ah :)
<Daskreech> Guest30912: yes... though I don't remember what it is called now
<Corin> What's Ubuntu?
<Guest30912> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Corin> That was sarcasm.
<Guest30912> I loved kde
<Daskreech> Corin: it's a concept :)
<Corin> Loved?
<Daskreech> Guest30912: what did she do to you?
<Guest30912> it's amazaing that works veryy well using amd semprom 2 ghz
<Guest30912> but i need some fan control here
<Corin> Possibly odd question...
<Corin> I'm trying to make it so that Pidgin's conversation window automatically groups with the buddy list...
<Corin> I've been able to get it so that ALL Pidgin windows group but that causes other issues.
<Corin> Anyone know how I can do what I want?
<Daskreech> Corin: middle click drag the Buddy list to a conversation?
<Corin> Oh sorry...
<Corin> I forgot one important piece of information. lol
<Corin> I want them to auto-group.
<Corin> Oh wait.
<Corin> No.
<Corin> I said that.
<Corin> Hmm.
<FloodBotK3> Corin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Corin> Daskreech: Yeah, I know how to group them together. I just can't figure out how to force them to group by default.
<Daskreech> Corin: looked at advanced -> Application settings?
<Corin> Yes. I said I've gotten it to where ALL Pidgin windows auto-group. However, I wish for only TWO types of Pidgin windows to group.
<Corin> Applications settings seems to only be able to let me do the former.
<Daskreech> Oh do window settings then you can make them biased based on title etc
<Corin> Unless there's some specific method in which I am unaware.
<Corin> Yes but can you be more specific?
<Corin> I'm rather new to KDE.
<Daskreech> I'm not sure I don't use pidgin. If you go to the first tab you can get the Windows to show you how they expose themselves on Dbus and how kwin reads them
<Daskreech> if you want to split them just look for the difference in a Buddylist and a Conversation and have only conversations autogroup
<Corin> But what setting would I use to group them?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure what you are using to group them in the first place
<Corin> Oh.
<Corin> Never mind.
<Corin> Just figured it out.
<Daskreech> Hooray!
<Daskreech> KDE may be confusing but it works :)
<bennyd420> hello all
<faLUCE> hi. Is there a well ubuntu-compatible pci express video capture card (8 video inputs or more) that I can buy?
<CuBeW0rK> hi all! I've just made an ext3 partition on a USB stick, and when I connect it and mount it using the popup window, I don't have user permissions on it
<CuBeW0rK> I can't create any files on it, it says permission denied
<CuBeW0rK> how can I fix this?
<tsimpson> CuBeW0rK: use "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/whatever" (where /media/whatever is the location the partition is mounted)
<tsimpson> you should only have to do that once and the changes should be stored on the USB partition
<CuBeW0rK> tsimpson, thx
<bennyd420> anyone around that knows linux well?
<angelo> ciao
<Daskreech> bennyd420: I suppose
<Daskreech> what would you like to ask?
<Daskreech> faLUCE: Most ATI cards are linux certified. a lot of highend graphics are done on Linux so the drivers work well for them
<Daskreech> They may not be very good for gaming etc but they will be solid
<Daskreech> CuBeW0rK: how did you mount the drive? you probably  did it with a restriceted set of permissions?
<CuBeW0rK> Daskreech, my problem is solved now
<Daskreech> CuBeW0rK: :-)
<Daskreech> ok
<CuBeW0rK> now I have another
<Daskreech> ok
<CuBeW0rK> I try to sync my nepomuk database between two computers
<CuBeW0rK> with backup/restore
<Daskreech> There is a wiki article on that
<CuBeW0rK> do you have a link? I'm pretty new to kubuntu, I've switched from debian
<Daskreech> It's a KDE article
<Daskreech> trying to find it
<Daskreech> though I think the qdbus should work
<Daskreech> qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukbackupsync /backupmanager backup
<t-rask> I can't seem to load TuxGuitar on KDE 4.6 (Kubuntu 10.10), anyone have any ideas? I can give terminal errors if requested.
<alumno28> hello
<rork> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me somethin about kubuntu-ninjas and what do they do?
<yofel> c2tarun: they are the team responsible for packaging software for Kubuntu
<Daskreech> c2tarun: They are the team of volunteers who gets the KDE stuff that needs to be done done
<Daughain> HOw do I add commands so I can use them as su?
<yofel> Daughain: root can run any commands (except your bash aliases when using sudo)
<Daughain> Nope.
<Daughain> sudo ./fastboot==command not found
<Daughain> plain ./fastboot==permissoin denied.
<c2tarun> Daskreech: are they same as MOTU in ubuntu?
<yofel> odd, running a simple 'sudo ./test.sh' after creating that works fine here
<yofel> c2tarun: MOTU is for universe/multiverse, and ninjas don't have upload rights to the archive themselves, kubuntu-devs have that. But generally they have the same purpose. The ninjas help in preparing the packages before they get uploaded
<c2tarun> yofel: are there any documentation available like how to become a k*-ninja?
<Daughain> If it was normal, I owuldnt need to be asking for help. =)
<Daughain> fastboot is an executable. and running the command in its local dir.
<Daughain> Using ./fastboot I get 'permission denied'
<yofel> c2tarun: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<Daughain> using sudo ./fastboot I get 'command not found'.
<yofel> Daughain: well, can you post the full command not found line?
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> c2tarun: but in general: go to #kubuntu-devel and say you want to become one, we always need help
<Daughain> daughain@Saints-Haven:~/android/platform-tools$ sudo ./fastboot
<Daughain> sudo: ./fastboot: command not found
<Daughain> daughain@Saints-Haven:~/android/platform-tools$ ./fastboot
<Daughain> bash: ./fastboot: Permission denied
<Daughain> Thats both.
<yofel> I fear I'm clueless then :/
<c2tarun> yofel: sure :) hey I know Gtk programming a bit, do I have to learn Qt or Gtk can help me?
<Daughain> I am too, thats why I stopped in here. =)
<yofel> c2tarun: probably not too much since we usually work with Qt applications (note: you don't need to know programming to become a ninja, though it helps in a few cases)
<yofel> c2tarun: but really, start by hanging out in #kubuntu-devel, we don't bite
<TheLiQuid> hi, i've got a little problem updateing to version 4.6, i added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports tp my sources and when i want to install kubuntu-desktop it said that i've got the newest version but i have 4.5.1
<TheLiQuid> can any1 tell me where my mistake is?
<c2tarun> yofel: sure :) i am there, and from next time when i come to IRC i'll surely join it :) by the way, is #kubuntu-devel is the place where ninjas stay?
<yofel> TheLiQuid: did you check for updates after adding it? (refreshed the cache?)
<TheLiQuid> yes i do
<yofel> c2tarun: yes, everything related to kubuntu development happens there
<yofel> TheLiQuid: err... also, you'll already have kubuntu-desktop installed, you need to update the packages, not install kubuntu-desktop
<c2tarun> yofel: grt :)
<TheLiQuid> but with the update he wants to remove my ubuntu-desktop, atm i have installed both because im not sure which one to use in future
<tsimpson> Daughain: does fastboot have executable permissions?
<Daughain> Thanks, tsimpson, That was the prob, yeah. just got done fixing that.
<tsimpson> sudo will complain with the not found error even if it exists, but is not executable
 * Daughain nods.
 * Daughain learned that. =)
<yofel> TheLiQuid: can you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and put the output in a pastebin?
<sre-su> Kubuntu Maverick Hi! I had a system break down recently due to some network device driver error probably. After this I lost network and KDE suddenly returned to some old state with different icons for sound, network manager. I lost mozilla firefox tabs, firefox got reset to some previous settings because of which i'm not able to restore tabs as well ... After few restarts I almost got back to my old state of KDE but still I see
<sre-su> updates for KDE which I already have.  What could have caused it and how can i fix it?
<CuBeW0rK> does anyone know how can I enable compositing and desktop effects on an intel mobile 4 integrated GPU in maverick?
<sre-su> Are these pacakges source correct for Maverick install- http://imagebin.org/135555 ?
<banoz> hi there
<banoz> any idea of why cmake sometimes doesn't create the .so symbolic links?
<TheLiQuid> yofel: sorry for the deay, im @work here's the link      http://pastebin.com/eNTK9hiY
<Mario_> hi, i have some problems with my cpu under kubuntu 10.10 with kubuntu-beta ppa installed. cpu is an amd t1090 be o.c. to 4 ghz. but kubuntu only shows me 2.8 ghz under /proc/cpuinfo ... i have already disabled "ondemand" with rcconf and uninstalled everything which seems to be throttle the cpu ... does anybody have a solution how my kubuntu can work with th 4 ghz?? (under archlinux with the same kde - 4.6 - everything works fine)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the best way to install skype?  I used the static version, but my web cam doesn't work and the sound is weird, any ideas??  Web cam worked on my regular Ubuntu install, I think it is the static version is hmm, odd or something, working on 64bit here.
<shane4ubuntu> is the mediubuntu method the best way?  or manually?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am using a seperate partition for my encrypted home directory...  provided that i use the same password and login-data . Will I be able to reinstall my system and have my home-directory directly available? (I did this wiht non-encrypted home directories all the time.. but I don't know whether this works with an encrypted home directory..)
<pmjp> hello
<pmjp> hmmm
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<massimo> ciao
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<probme> I am having problem with nvidia card
<probme> Optimus nvidia.... i saw in sitting-->system sitting multimedia that it is not showing any card
<probme> or device
<probme> Why is this problem please?
<probme> I know That Optimus nvidia does not support in Linux but Should it not show the device?
<probme>  I am having problem with nvidia card. i saw multimedia that it is not showing any devices. Why is this problem please? I know That Optimus nvidia does not support in Linux but Should it not show the device?
<jsebean> hello
<jsebean> I'm having trouble with kubuntu
<jsebean> it wont boot up after installed
<jsebean> i have 10.04
<jsebean> any ideas?
<jsebean> would 10.10 fix this?
<jsebean> any ideas anyone?
<BluesKaj> probme, open the kmenu /applications/system/hardware drivers , choose the recommended nvidia driver and install it
<jsebean> any ideas anyone?
<genii-around> jsebean: If it doesn't boot now under 10.04, it probably still won't boot under 10.10
<jsebean> how do i fix it?
<jsebean> ubuntu (gnome) worked fine
<jsebean> but this wont work
<probme> BluesKaj, It is Optimus nvidia ... will it support?
<BluesKaj> jsebean, older pc , prhaps ?
<jsebean> no
<jsebean> new, came with windows 7
<jsebean> AMD processor and ATI Graphics
<jsebean> just got it this past summer
<genii-around> jsebean: Did you install it from inside Windows?
<jsebean> no
<jsebean> not this nor regular ubuntu
<jsebean> i used the CD i burned
<BluesKaj> probme, optimus nvidia ,model numder pls , if it's an onboard  2 or 300 series then there may an issue .
<genii-around> jsebean: Did your computer have Windows installed on a RAID of some kind?
<probme> BluesKaj, How can i see the model number please? (lspci?)
<jsebean> i dont know
<BluesKaj> probme, lspci | grep VGA
<probme> right
<genii-around> jsebean: From your regular Ubuntu install, you can issue: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ales> je tu cz
<jsebean> to install KDE?
<jsebean> ill try that i guess
<genii-around> jsebean: Yes, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package which puts KDE plus an assortment of apps
<probme> BluesKaj, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G310M] (rev a2)
<probme> BluesKaj, This is the nvidia
<probme> BluesKaj, Intel Graphics also need?
<BluesKaj> probme, ok I repeat : open the kmenu /applications/system/hardware drivers , choose the recommended nvidia driver and install it
<BluesKaj> probme, 2 graphics cards ?
<probme> BluesKaj, Yeah thats why it is optimus
<probme> BluesKaj, It is Asus laptop
<BluesKaj> the chipset is nvidia , run the  recommended nvidia driver, probme
<laszlok> Riddell: can't seem to post a comment on your blog, but I have a T410 and it works well with Ubuntu. There is an SD card slot (on mine at least) just to the right of the grip to open the lid.
<probme> BluesKaj, I was did that but system get hang
<BluesKaj> BBL , I have to reboot , just installed gnome ..gonna have a look
<Riddell> laszlok: aah
<Riddell> laszlok: that's completely non obvious!
<laszlok> Riddell: I couldn't find it for the first two weeks either!
<laszlok> Riddell: Also, i've replaced the cd drive with a 40gb SDD in the ultra bay and it is quite nice. Maverick boots in under 20 seconds
<Riddell> laszlok: yeah I was thinking about getting one of those.  you just need an ultrabay sata converter from ebay no?
<sri13> how to upgrade directly from kubuntu 9.04 to kubuntu 10.10
<Riddell> sri13: you can't
<sri13> Riddell: Is there any way other solution for this ?
<laszlok> Riddell: I paid the full price for the lenovo one, ($60) which is too much because it isn't even really a converter. The laptop is using sata internally so its just a bracket that holds the drive in place and lets you hook regular sata up to the mini sata port inside the ultrabay
<Riddell> sri13: upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04 then 10.10 or just install 10.10 over the old instal
<sri13> Riddell: I tried installing using cd , but it didnt work .... OS is not detecting my keyboard or mouse during installation
<Corin> This is a bit random... I was just curious what kubuntu users thought was the best IRC client.
<BluesKaj> Corin, konversation is my fav , altho quassel seems to be the default
<Corin> Interesting.
<Corin> Ever tried KVIrc?
<MrCurlyBraces_> I got a question about irc client's as well
<BluesKaj> KVirc is ok, abit busy IMO
<MrCurlyBraces_> Right now I'm using quassel but would like one with scripting capabilities
<Corin> Busy?
<MrCurlyBraces_> mainly for encrypting private messages
<Corin> MrCurlyBraces_: KVIrc is nice. :3
<BluesKaj> Corin, a polite expression for cluttered :)_
<Corin> Oh.
<Corin> That's what I figured.
<Corin> I guess it's a bit bulky...
<Corin> However, it seems to function efficiently, all the same.
<rtdos> is there something similar to http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/index.php for kde / kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> it's a good stable client tho , I just prefer konversation for it's simple straight forward setup and appearance
<MrCurlyBraces_> Corin, thanks! I'll look in to it.
<Corin> Yeah, I've heard that before.
<Corin> Simplistic just doesn't work for me, as far as IRC clients.
<Corin> I'd prefer something bulky with a higher level of customization.
<avihay> Hi. I have a problem connecting to computers over a third partie vpn. I get a message ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.  I've attached the output of route -n here: http://pastebin.com/guywbHn0
<avihay> party
<avihay> do I need to add another routeing rule?  do I need to mess with iptables?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> rtdos: kde look
<Peace-> rtdos: maybe
<Peace-> avihay: door?
<Peace-> avihay: open the right dor and should work (totally nob on vpn)
<rtdos> thanks, peace
<avihay> Peace-: I beg your pardon? I'm useing a vpn software called Hamachi
<Peace-> qhamachi?
<avihay> creates it's own network interface
<Peace-> avihay: ok but router is router
<avihay> humm, need to try that, I'm useing hamachi from the command line or hamachi-gui
<Peace-> if you have a closed door hamachi can not  work
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> like every program
<Peace-> avihay: which door does it use?
<avihay> what do you mean by door?
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> 80 = browsing
<avihay> port
<Peace-> port ok
<Peace-> avihay: i am italian some times i didn't link the right english word with italian right word
<Peace-> xD
 * Peace- /sometimes/often
<avihay> yhe, I understand. I have no clue what port it uses to pass it's traffic on, all I know is that it works
<avihay> It connects to the vpn server, and I can see the list of users n' all
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Peace-> avihay: maybe could be usefull maybe not http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Gaming_over_Hamachi
<Peace-> avihay: i guess you have to find out which port tcp and udp it uses
<avihay> the problem is when I try to ping/connect through the hamachi interface
<avihay> that page is only about windows
<Peace-> avihay: 12975 tcp
<Peace-> 32976 tcp
<Peace-> avihay: i am sure if you have your firewall set bad hamachi can't work well
<Peace-> avihay: have you a router or just a firewall ?
<BluesKaj> avihay, http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Gaming_over_Hamachi#Configuring_Routers
<avihay> error message: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.
<avihay> the problem is on my side
<Peace-> anyway i guess i have seen qhamachi
<Peace-> that should be easier for your
<Peace-> you
<rtdos> how do i disable fast user switching?
<avihay> can't find qhamachi. have you got a link?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, most routers have HW firewalls built in , that's the reason for port settings and application tcp and udp potrs
<BluesKaj> err ports
<BluesKaj> avihay, what router do you usae ?
<avihay> BluesKaj: I can connect to the server, it's not an external firewall issue
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i know routers get firewall built in ... infact i guess he didn't open the right port
<avihay> none
<avihay> no router
<BluesKaj> modem then
<Peace-> avihay: so you have iptables ?
<avihay> none
<Peace-> turned on ?
<avihay> I belive so
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :S
<avihay> believe*
<Peace-> avihay: have you kde?
<avihay> yes
<Peace-> kubuntu version ?
<avihay> 10.04
<Peace-> avihay: do you know how to compile stuff?
<BluesKaj> so how are you connecting to an ISP , avahi ...did you build an interface using a pc ?
<avihay> yes, I know how to compile stuff
<Peace-> avihay: could you consider to build this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<avihay> well, I'm currently at a university. my eth0 IP is also the external IP. I don't know exactly what kind of black magic they use to limit my speed or block some ports, but that's not the problem
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> well if you are at a university i guess you are under a firewall that can not be handle via your computer..
<Peace-> if you are not the admin
<Peace-> so the port wil be closed :D
<Peace-> will be kept closed
<avihay> mmm, I'm considering it, but I know the solution is something like one iptables rule away or somth
<Peace-> iptables of your computer doens't take effect on the iptable of university router ...
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> avihay: You could open some ports on your firewall if you have enabled
<Peace-> avihay: anyway kubuntu doesn't enable by default iptables
<avihay> no it doesn't, but like I've said, Hamachi works. it opens it's tunnel successfully
<Peace-> mm
<avihay> I can't use the tunnel due to my computer blocking it
<avihay> otherwise, ping would have said destination unreachable, or hamachi wouldn't have been able to connect at all
<Peace-> avihay: so i you are sure... about this try to compile that firewall interface
<Peace-> and set some ports
<Peace-> avihay: i have an article here about hamachi
<Peace-> avihay: but it's italian ...
<Peace-> avihay: have you chromium ?
<Peace-> so you can translateit ?
<avihay> chrome uses google translate. you can use google translate from any broser, and even some non-browser like IE < 9
<Peace-> i know but chromium is comfortable..
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> anyway that is
<Peace-> http://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2008/03/22/hamachi-una-semplice-vpn-distribuita/
<Peace-> !hamachi
<avihay> I don't think I'll compile it. it looks very experimental. I'm gonna try gufw from the repositories
<Peace-> do as you wish
<Peace-> i am on kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> and it's working fine
<iulian_> avihay: on this file ~/.hamachi/config what value is KeepAlive ?
<avihay> iulian_: It's empty
<BluesKaj> avihay, if you think your U isn't packetshaping or port monitoring and throttling your connection , then i would be very surprised
<avihay> I know it is, but why would I get that error message if it was?
<avihay> if it was interfering
<Guest70698> Is there a way to make touchpad scrolling works in kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> avihay, can you ssh into the network pcs ?
<Guest70698> ?
<avihay> BluesKaj: I can ssh where I want. they block ssh to my computer though
<avihay> the computer I'm trying to connect to with hamachi is behind a firewall, and running windows. It won't be practical to run an ssh server on it
<ncfi1013> my file manager is opening in vlc instead of dolphin. what do i do? ive tried the right click option and there is no option to change it back to dolphin. so what do i do?
<avihay> damn annoying using the computer farm computers without KDE software is a pain in the @$$$, and not being able to forward x over ssh from my computer is also annoying
<ncfi1013> my file manager is opening in vlc instead of dolphin. what do i do? ive tried the right click option and there is no option to change it back to dolphin. so what do i do?
<avihay> IPtable's ruleset is too scary for me to tackle alone...
<BluesKaj> avihay, ssh -Y -l username 192.168.x.x . that should get an X server if you run the "appname &"
<avihay> ncfi1013: then add one
<ncfi1013> how
<avihay> sec
<avihay> ncfi1013: go to system settings -> default applications
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, open system settings /default applications / file manager , choose dolphin
<avihay> in file manager, you should have dolphin listed
<avihay> if you have it, select it. if you don't, the bottom option let's you sellect it manually
<ncfi1013> now how do i remove the vlc option from the default applications menu? thanks for your help.
<Peace-> ncfi1013: system settings file associations
<avihay> well, there is another option to change these settings. go to dolphin, right click a folder, select properties
<avihay> or that
<BluesKaj> hmm, gnome still isn't my cuppa tea..nice to look at but panel etc are not to my taste ..tried configging it to somethin I call workable but it's just not "happening"
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<avihay> anyway, my way, to the right of filetype : folder, there is a little button with a wrench
<Peace-> in kde there a lots of ways...
<Peace-> xD
<avihay> it's self explanatory, but, click what you don't like, click remove
<Corin> In KDE, you could have a panel on each side. xD
<Corin> Including top and bottom. :o
<avihay> in kde, you can only have one panel on each side, and they all have to use the same theme
<iulian_> avihay: maybe there http://community.logmein.com/t5/Hamachi/hamachi-0-9-9-9-20-linux-client-to-hamachi-2-issues/td-p/30817
<Corin> avihay: Did I say that wasn't true?
<ncfi1013> ok thanks avihay blueskaj and peace-. i will just avoid vlc in the right click menu.
<Peace-> ncfi1013: :)
<avihay> Corin: what you said was true. what I said was true as-well.
<igorov> hola
<Ubulindy> came here from #ubuntu, migrated from gnome  to kde and now have no way to access /home & have no options in any menus
<Ubulindy> they said to come here
<Ubulindy> tried thru "computer", and it said file type can not be opened
<Ubulindy> wierd
<tsimpson> how are you trying to access /home?
<Ubulindy> at this point thru any way I can, since unlike gnome, there is no >places>home>video, ect
<tsimpson> what application are you using?
<Ubulindy> and when I bring up a term, it opens to ~/Documents
<Ubulindy> application?
<tsimpson> are you using dolphin?
<Ubulindy> no idea really, installed kde and eveything borked, and now Im lost
<Ubulindy> Im back in gnome now
<Ubulindy> but I liked kde more
<tsimpson> what program are you using to try and access /home, what does it say in the title bar?
<Ubulindy> it opned up gedit from what I recall
<Ubulindy> and I was accessing it thru the panel menu
<Ubulindy> except in kde, its quite different, and the usual options are gone
<Ubulindy> it shows merely "computer"
<Ubulindy> and when I click a box comes up saying unable to open file type
<Ubulindy> Iv e switched back and forth to all desktops, and Ive never seen this happen
<Ubulindy> any ideas?
<Peace-> Ubulindy: what?
<Ubulindy> can not access or even view my home folder, videos, music, nothing
<Peace-> Ubulindy: mm looks like a permission problem
<Ubulindy> and if I cant access anything how would I change permissions, and how did it bork?
<Ubulindy> terminal is borked it seems as well
<Peace-> Ubulindy: mm you should ... create a new user...
<Peace-> Ubulindy: read this
<Ubulindy> roxterm brings up ~/Documents
<Ubulindy> k
<Peace-> Ubulindy: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Peace-> Ubulindy: anywway if you got a terminal
<Ubulindy> Ooo ok
<Peace-> you could read
<Ubulindy> hm
<Ubulindy> nope
<Ubulindy> lol
<FloodBotK3> Ubulindy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> Ubulindy: it's a stupid problem of permission ...
<Ubulindy> ok,Ill have a look , thanks!
<Peace-> but omg
<Peace-> gedit ?
<Peace-> wth
<Peace-> omg
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atomopawn_work> Hello all.  Just switched to Kubuntu from Arch linux (on some of my systems).  Does anyone know of some good documentation on getting a KDE development environment set up?  I've been having issues with library paths when I try to just install stuff to /usr/local/
<atomopawn_work> (Kubuntu specific documentation, I mean)
<atomopawn_work> I've been through all the stuff on techbase...
<tsimpson> atomopawn_work: #kubuntu-devel should have some advice for you
<tiziano> ciao
<renano> ciao
<renano> ciao
<JuJuBee> What's going on with 10.10?  I have tried the 32 bit and 64 bit download and both fail to boot.  I always get dumped to (initramfs) prompt with a message about /dev/loop0
<JuJuBee> I have confirmed the md5 for both
<drbobb> hey what's with the download new plasmoids tool, i install stuff with it and it says they're installed, but they never show up on the add new plasmoid list
<drbobb> duuh, actually they did appear, though with some delay. weird.
<JuJuBee> need help... Anybody see this when trying to boot from 10.10 disc? http://pastie.org/1519613
<Guest87599> hi, sometime when I open new window, it is black kde 4.6
<Guest87599> anyone knows how to fix it?
<roam> How can I disable animation of the icon on plasma netbook edition
<ubuntu> hello good afternoon everyone i am trying kubuntu 10.10 but it is not givin me the option to configure my screen on 1024x768 it only has  800x600 can somebody tell me iof this can be fix please_
<ubuntu> therefore i am doubting about installing it
<rork> ubuntu: larger resolution are probably available if you install graphics drivers
<ubuntu> and it says also no propietary drivers are in use on this system
<rork> ubuntu: but you can activate them?
<ubuntu> install graphics drivers...mmmm, but that is a probability
<rork> I mean, there is one you can select
<ubuntu> activate what? there are no options to be activate it
<rork> That's probably because you're on a live-cd, activating them requires a reboot
<mr-rich> anyone know what is the gui gnome config tool?
<maco> gconf-editor?
<rork> mr-rich: maybe ask in #ubuntu, they know about gnome, this channel is kde oriented
<ubuntu> well i am on live cd because i want to see everything before installing it
<ubuntu> and so far i have that issue with my screen res
<maco> ubuntu: does it show that new graphics drivers are available?
<maco> you cant install them on a live cd as they require a reboot, but if they're listed in there, you should be alright
<ubuntu> nope
<mr-rich> rork: I'm using kubuntu, but I run a few gnome apps (ie: evolution) and I need to configure some default gnome apps ...
<ubuntu> ok but tell me how do i look for graphic drivers i did type that on kpackage kit and it found nothing
<rork> ubuntu: System > Additional Drivers
<ubuntu> i did that and it says that there are no propietary drivers in use on this system
<ubuntu> my pc do not have nvidia hardware
<rork> Which graphics card do you have?
<ubuntu> i do not know how can i find that out?
<maco> lspci
<ubuntu> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface
<moldy> hi
<moldy> can i upgrade from 10.04 without the upgrade-manager thing? by changing sources.list and running apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rork> hi
<moldy> i am suffering from this problem: ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<moldy> how do i find out if i still have any unofficial packages on the system?
<drbobb> hey, what's a quick solution to recode some flac files to mp3?
<afief> drbobb: ffmpeg recodes everything, but it probably isn't the optimal solution
<afief> drbobb: you could decode flac, pass the decoded stream to lame and have it produce the mp3
<drbobb> so what can do the job quick on a kde system?
<afief> You mean a GUI?
<drbobb> afief: a single command would be ok if such existed
<drbobb> I do use CLI a lot but I don't want to spend the evening reading manpages for a couple of songs
<afief> well, I don't have any flac files lying around byt try this: ffmpeg -i original.flac output.mp3
<drbobb> sox doesn't do flac does iit?
<afief> excuse my ignorance but what it sox?
<drbobb> Sox is the Swiss army knife of sound processing.
<drbobb> well that phrase was coined back in the '90s
<afief> funny... I'd expect a swiss army knife of sound to support flac :-) oh well
<drbobb> like I said, it's 1990s vintage
<afief> but last release was april last year, flac has been around for a long time
<drbobb> I tried several of the less known multimedia utils from the repos
<drbobb> most of them are terminally buggy
<drbobb> yep, ffmpeg at least works
<drbobb> I think I saw there was a gnome-sound-converter util, but I'm afraid it might pull in most of the rest of gnome behind it
<drbobb> funny that kde has no such util
<drbobb> yikes, ffmpeg defaults to 64kbps for mp3 output
<drbobb> down to reading manpages after all *sigh*
<drbobb> aargh there are about 5000 different possible options
<afief> drbobb: if I'm not mistaken it's the -ab flag(check the units though I think it's in bytes nowadays)
<afief> drbobb: with ffmpeg coding up a converter shouldn't take more than a day's work
<drbobb> yeah I sort of figured out the -ab
<drbobb> I can't figure out how to get VBR though
<drbobb> afief: a good converter would take a LOT more
<drbobb> there exist about a dozen half-baked buggy ones
<afief> drbobb: of course that is true, but I guess the issue here is that most of them try to reinvent what already exists
<valorie> drbobb: Amarok now has transcoding built-in
<valorie> it uses ffmpeg to do the work
#kubuntu 2011-02-02
<drbobb> valorie: well seems that functionality is very well hidden
<drbobb> afief: no it does not exist
<afief> drbobb: the VBR setting you mean?
<drbobb> not for kde nor in a form usable for the average user
<valorie> drbobb: it's new, and only works from the files to the collection for now
<valorie> will work on the fly to devices later
<drbobb> well so it's not available
<Confused_Again> Hi all
<Confused_Again> I am having a bit of trouble with playing DVD's
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual/AdvancedFeatures/Transcoding
<valorie> yes, as of 2.4 beta
<iulian_> drbobb: do you have tried perl audio converter
<afief> drbobb: flac -cd "$file" | lame -h - "${file%.flac}.mp3"
<afief> drbobb: lame has only a few options, you'll want -vbr, -b and -B
<afief> Confused_Again: you'll have to be more specific
<Confused_Again> Sure, what kind of specifics would you like?
<Confused_Again> I am using Kubuntu 10.04  I upgraded from 8.04 and from something else prior to that but I have forgotten the history of releases I have installed on this machine.  Sorry.
<afief> Confused_Again: what does "trouble" mean? It doesn't work? in this case what's the error message? if it does work but is suboptimal describe what's going on exactly
<Confused_Again> The DVD mounts.  When I go to /media/cdrom, I can see the files, (vob's, etc.,) but when I try to play it using either Xine, totem, mplayer, vlc or anything else, I get a number of error messages.
<Confused_Again> decss is working fine.  I can see the generated keys, but it just doesn't play.
<drbobb> wow, with ffmpeg it's quite a hassle
<Confused_Again> Here are some specimen error messages from Xine:
<Confused_Again> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Confused_Again> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<Confused_Again> vlc says: [0xb7200930] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<Confused_Again> Any ideas afief?
<drbobb> I am really amazed that there is no working GUI tool to perform this recoding task
<afief> Confused_Again: nope, I can't figure those out
<Confused_Again> Oh well... Thanks for trying.
<afief> drbobb: I gave you a one liner that does the work and allows you full customizability
<Confused_Again> drbobb, I am a little late to the party but have you tried soundconverter?  It has a rather simple gui.
<drbobb> afief: yeah and FOR ME it's done. But the average user would be lost.
<drbobb> Confused_Again: I just discovered that soundconverter exists. it is not part of kde
<Confused_Again> Is that it is not part of KDE a problem?
<drbobb> well a slight problem
<Confused_Again> Why is that?
<drbobb> you have to do a bit of guesswork to discover that it exists
<afief> Confused_Again: wow that's a 2000 lines python script
<Confused_Again> apt-cache search soundconverter
<drbobb> and then install most of gnome for one simple app
<Confused_Again> I think that it just installs gtk+ doesn't it?
<drbobb> Confused_Again: I know how to use apt-cache, and YOU know what exactly to search for
<drbobb> most users know neither
<Confused_Again> Ok, sorry...  I was just trying to help.
<Confused_Again> It does seem to be what you are trying to find though.
<drbobb> thank you
<afief> Confused_Again: nope it needs python-gnome2
<drbobb> it does need most of gnome though
<Confused_Again> afief, those are just python bindinds for the gnome interfaces.
<Confused_Again> But again, I was just positing that it was a gui tool that managed converging audio from one format to another.
<afief> Confused_Again: yup, but the python binds won't work without the rest of the framework
<rats__> Con
<afief> Confused_Again: and I'm glad you did :-) gave me a chance to look at some interesting code
<Confused_Again> By the way, it is a rate package or at least a trivial one that doesn't have some dependencies and gui packages typically have m ore.
<drbobb> I was just claiming that there is no user-friendly tool for the task in the kubuntu desktop currently
<Confused_Again> I meant rare in the above sentence by the way, not rate.
<drbobb> I vaguely recall this was easier back in kde3
<Confused_Again> Ok, I agree.
<Confused_Again> So you limit yourself to only packages that work with KDE?
<drbobb> Confused_Again: you really seem to be confused, that is not the point at all
<drbobb> before you suggested that util I had located and tried 3 others in software center
<drbobb> none of them worked
<Confused_Again> I see.  Then what is the point?
<drbobb> too bad this is not some arcane task for experts only
<drbobb> sooner or later nearly every user will need to do this
<drbobb> and most of them will fail
<drbobb> and will conclude that "kubuntu sucks"
<rats__> drbobb: Audacity will do sound conversions easily
<drbobb> rats__: never used it, how would I guess that?
<Confused_Again> If you have the normal compliment of repositories in your sources.list, then there are a number of ways to find soundconverter.  You an install it along with all of itse dpeendencies and then use a simple GUI to do manage most of your conversion tasks.  I guess I don't see why that is an issue?
<Confused_Again> But I have to do now, so I guess I may never know.  Good luck and good bye.
<drbobb> the issue is it takes a fair bit of patience
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install kubuntu 10.10 32 bit on my laptop currently running 10.04 64bit. I need to test a theory about some drivers I need to run my smartboard. I installed 10.10 onto another partition after much hassel and after reboot got errror "Gave up waiting for root device..." and dropped me to (initramfs)
<drbobb> well I'm busy too, so whatever
<iulian_> JuJuBee : Why not try 64 bit live cd
<JuJuBee> iulian_:  I need to install a 32 bit version so I can test a driver issue.
<JuJuBee> I just got a new interactive white board for my classroom and they offer linux drivers but they won't load in 64 bit ubuntu.  I want to see if they will in the 32 bit 10.10
<Kubuntu-fan> JuJuBee, that sounds insteresting.  May i inquire the age group of the class of students?
<JuJuBee> High school 11th 12th grade
<JuJuBee> The board is called Eno by Polyvision
<Kubuntu-fan> Umm, tough group.:)
<iulian_> but 32 bit in 64 bit ...
<iulian_> maybe dual boot is better ...
<JuJuBee> iulian_: ?  what do you mean?
<Kubuntu-fan> JuJuBee, are you using the 96" version of  Eno by Polyvision; smaller  or larger?
<iulian_> http://maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10
<iulian_> maybe wrong architecture if you run 64 bit now that give it errors
<thrall_> Hi. I've successfully managed to get my two monitors set up as a single wide desktop, but it 'forgets' the settings every time I reboot. When it reboots, the two monitors are clones. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<john223333> I have just installed Kubuntu, and I have a long line going across and down my desktop, kind of where the desktop folder used to be.
<john223333> I have tried changing the background and killing it... it keeps coming back
<Kubuntu-fan_> John, so when you restart it comes back?
<Kubuntu-fan_> thrall, are you still there?
<Kubuntu-fan_> John, when you restart it comes back?
<john223333> How can I remove the analog clock widget from my desktop?
<john223333> How can I remove any running widget from my desktop?
<Kubuntu-fan_> John, right click on your desktop
<john223333> Then?
<Kubuntu-fan_> do you see the option there?
<Kubuntu-fan_> If not right click on the lower panel and look for ...
<john223333> Yeah, which one do I select?
<Kubuntu-fan_> panel-options/penel-settings
<Kubuntu-fan_> panel-options/panel-settings
<john223333> Ok, I am in panel settings... now what do I need to do?
<john223333> ok, now I am in panel settings
<john223333> What do I need to do?
<precubcr> HElp i cant make work the intel gma 3150 on BT4
<Kubuntu-fan> my isp logged me out and back into the irc channel ...
<Kubuntu-fan> John, early you posted here about a 'long line going across and down my desktop, kind of where the desktop folder used to be,' ... did you manage to get rid of that if so how?
<Kubuntu-fan> on the widget itself, can you right click or does it show you an animation when you mouse over the widget?
<john223333> unfortunately the line is still there as well
<Kubuntu-fan> John, have you tried a reboot or "restart" to clear your desktop of the line?
<john223333> Yes
<john223333> When I right click on the widget, it gives me options about desktop settings and adjusting date/time
<Kubuntu-fan> okay john, can you explain does your bottom panel look as it did when you first install Kubuntu?
<john223333> Yes
<Kubuntu-fan> John, and you have tried installing a background image?
<Kubuntu-fan> under rightclick/desktop settings
<john223333> Yes, that's where the problem is.  The backgrounds have a line on them, but there is no line in a photo viewer.  So there's something on the desktop causing this
<john223333> Right now there's the line problerm as well as an analog clock widget on the desktop... both driving me crazy
<Kubuntu-fan_> [repost please] my isp logged me out and back into the irc channel ...
<john223333> Hey Kubuntu fan, thanks for trying to help.  The line is gone for now, but I still have the analog clock on my desktop
<Kubuntu-fan_> Ok John, is this a widget you tried to add earlier?
<john223333> Well, it's a widget I was trying to remove earlier
<Kubuntu-fan_> rightclick desktop/activities
<Kubuntu-fan_> is that widget in that activities frame?
<john223333> No, just the desktop
<Kubuntu-fan_> okay close that "activities"
<john223333> Ok
<Kubuntu-fan> [repost please] my isp logged me out and back into the irc channel ...
<Kubuntu-fan> rightclick desktop/add widgets
<Kubuntu-fan> Do you see analog clock version 1.0 (by the plasma team)?
<Kubuntu-fan> plasma.kde.org (http://plasma.kde.org/)
<ansgar_> hi, i was hoping that 4.6 would fix my problem but it has persisted across several versions of kde. i've got a weird problem where the screen doesn't refresh or redraw properly. it's hard to explain so i've made an album here: http://imgur.com/a/yZXGp does anyone have any suggestions?
<john223333> Yeah
<john223333> The problem is that the position on the desktop causes it to go below the "add widgets" panel
<john223333> So I can't interact with it
<Kubuntu-fan> okay john, can we try to adjust your desktop resolution, what is your current resolution?
<ansgar_> or barring suggestions, has anyone seen anything like it?
<john223333> 1280*1024
<Kubuntu-fan> John is that your max resolution?
<john223333> Yes
<john223333> Can we not edit a config ile in nano?
<Kubuntu-fan> John, are you currently at your max resolution ... Also how many desktops do you have for your set up currently 2 or 4?
<john223333> 2 desktops
<john223333> And yes, 1280x1024 is the max
<ansgar_> should i head over to dev to ask about this?
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp resolving new ip
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar that does look weird
<Kubuntu-fan> how long you have this issue?
<Kubuntu-fan> john you still here?
<john223333> yeah
<john223333> Still have the widget to where I can't do anything with it
<john223333> Can we not edit a file in nano?
<Kubuntu-fan> John it sounds like it is located under your display or to the side of your display or is it in the middle?
<Kubuntu-fan> possibly yes
<ansgar_> several months, i've gone through kde 4.5.4, 4.5.5 and now 4.6.0 with this issue. it's impossible to capture it with a screencap because as soon as the focus switches, it corrects.
<john223333> Yeah, it goes under the settings
<john223333> Whenever I bring them up
<john223333> This is really irritating
<ansgar_> i've just been sure to have two windows open and alt-tab twice to see what i want to see
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar, do you have an ati product for video card (and did you try to install custom configuration at one time)?
<ansgar_> no, intel gma4500 on a latitude e6500
<ansgar_> no customization whatsoever
<ansgar_> i always get the intel video because it's supposedly so well supported
<ansgar_> it was suggested to me once to create a new user account to test it with. i have done that but it had no effect
<Kubuntu-fan> yeah ansgar, you have some good images, I would ask for some support formally ...they will likely give you a thread location and you can log back in there to get updates on the solution, interact with development
<ansgar_> ok, i'll give it a shot. thanks
<Kubuntu-fan> John, is it the same on each desktop,?
<john223333> Yes
<john223333> This is really bothersome
<john223333> Thinking of going to windows if I can't figure this simple thing out... I mean it's just a small little clock
<john223333> I can't move it, uninstall it, nothing
<Kubuntu-fan> ok lets try some jiggering in the system settings.
<john223333> Ok I'm in system settings now
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp resolving new ip
<john223333> Ok, I'm in system settings now
<Kubuntu-fan> okay try 'window behavior'
<Kubuntu-fan> Workspace Appearance and Behavior/Window Behavior
<Kubuntu-fan> (confirm)
<marry> hi
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp resolving dynamic ip refresh
<Kubuntu-fan> sorry about that John
<Kubuntu-fan> you still there?
<john223333> Yeah, sorry, lost connection myself
<john223333> Just got into window behavior
<Kubuntu-fan> Workspace Appearance and Behavior/Window Behavior/VirtualDesktops/
<Kubuntu-fan> is "Different Widgets for Each Desktop" selected or deselected?
<john223333> I just selected and applied now
<Kubuntu-fan> okay good
<Kubuntu-fan> John are you on a good cpu?
<Kubuntu-fan> if so, lets give you 4 instead of 2 virtual desktops
<Kubuntu-fan> 'apply'
<Kubuntu-fan> go down to "screen edged"
<Kubuntu-fan> errr "screen edges"
<john223333> Ok, on screen edges now
<Kubuntu-fan> along the top three, righ click and select ...
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp is going batty with this irc channel
<Kubuntu-fan> John are you still here sir?
<john223333> OK, I am waiting to know what to select along the top 3 boxes when I right click
<Kubuntu-fan> desktop grid
<Kubuntu-fan> desktop grid or all desktops, keep that in mind for later, but for now select all to be desktop grid and the middle right to also be desktop grid
<Kubuntu-fan> "apply"
<john223333> all 8?
<john223333> Or just the top 3 and middle right?
<Kubuntu-fan> no, just the top 3
<Kubuntu-fan> yes and middle right
<Kubuntu-fan> that is what will be selected when you slide your mouse pointer to those "screen edges"
<john223333> Ok, did it and applied
<Kubuntu-fan> right now we want it to show you the grid of all four virtual desktops
<Kubuntu-fan> okay lets close that and look at one of your desktops
<john223333> Ok, done
<Kubuntu-fan> desktop number 1 will probably be the default
<Kubuntu-fan> is you analogue clock issue still apparent to you on desktop 1?
<Kubuntu-fan> is your analogue clock issue*
<john223333> Yeah, still has this wonderful widget
<Kubuntu-fan> ok wheel mouse down one or two click and watch the virtual desktops on the lower left panel
<Kubuntu-fan> you should switch from desktop 1 to desktop 2 or 3
<john223333> Yeah, switching works
<Kubuntu-fan> so then I understand you to say, that the widget is NOT on those other desktops
<Kubuntu-fan> just desktop 1
<john223333> yes
<Kubuntu-fan> okay that is something
<Kubuntu-fan> :)
<Kubuntu-fan> drag your mouse to the right edge middle and see if you can effect the desktop grid
<Kubuntu-fan> right now we want it to show you the grid of all four virtual desktops
<john223333> Nothing happens there
<john223333> I really just want to delete the widget from my desktop and be done with it
<Kubuntu-fan_> [please repost] isp is going batty with this irc channel
<john223333> Nothing happens to the grid
<john223333> Can I just remove the widget from 1 desktop?
<john223333> This is really making me want to go back to windows
<Kubuntu-fan_> Well this is a buggy desktop plasma on KDE
<john223333> Ok...
<Kubuntu-fan_> I was going to try to give you some settings that will cause the bug to come to heel with the settings and maybe you can have control over it or it acts better so you can deal with it
<john223333> All software is buggy because no programmer is perfect
<john223333> Can I *move* the widget in any way?
<john223333> Or delete it manually from a config file?
<Kubuntu-fan_> You have said earlier, it was off the screen or out of your ability to touch it with the mouse?
<john223333> Yes
<john223333> It's on the screen, but becomes covered up when I go to "add widgets"
<Kubuntu-fan_> ahhhh ... so it is an issue of being at the bottom of the display
<john223333> Right
<Kubuntu-fan_> so when you right click on it or mouse over, is there any animation that occurs?
<john223333> No... just the calendar pops up
<Kubuntu-fan_> like a small panel with some icons appear?
<john223333> No, unfortunately not
<john223333> Seems like it is locked
<Kubuntu-fan_> okay then right click on the icon, what happens when you select lock again?
<john223333> nothing at all
<Kubuntu-fan_> try a second time or a third time, does it become unlocked?
<john223333> holy shit
<john223333> that did it
<john223333> excuse my language, but thank you
<john223333> awesome!!!
<Kubuntu-fan_> sure ... i am glad to help you get rid of that pesty widget
<Kubuntu-fan_> a plight on a desktop to be sure
<Kubuntu-fan_> John, do you have cube effect working to your benefit yet?
<john223333> no i do not
<Kubuntu-fan_> You are only a few settings away from a nice desktop experience if you have the cpu and video card to drive 4 virtual desktops
<Kubuntu-fan_> You have the settings in place, that will currently allow you do have 4 unique desktop background images
<john223333> how do i access that?
<Kubuntu-fan_> we adjusted that in the "window behavior"
<john223333> only benefit is 4 desktop images?
<Kubuntu-fan> you can get a number of wall paper or if you have your own, you can navigate to your preferred images. ... (there is one folder you should put them in though to simplify the location of your unique wall papers).
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp is going batty with this irc channel
<ansgar_> Kubuntu-fan: incidentally, if you see anyone with that issue, disabling compositing worked. compositing using xrender instead of opengl also worked.
<ansgar_> thanks again
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar, say again... can you give more detail?
<ansgar_> not sure what else there is.
<Kubuntu-fan> Workspace Appearance and Behavior/Window Behavior/DesktopEffects  ...advanced tabs?
<ansgar_> yes, switch opengl to xrender
<ansgar_> under compositing type
<Kubuntu-fan> oh yes
<Kubuntu-fan> and what else?
<Kubuntu-fan> thank you for coming back here
<ansgar_> it's not as fancy, no blur and a few  other things, but it'll give drop shadows and basic transparency
<Kubuntu-fan> is there a thread you located that was helpful or did you open a new request?
<ansgar_> no, i was googling the problem but couldn't find anything really similar but it struck me that it happened for apps of all types:
<ansgar_> qt, gtk, everything
<ansgar_> so that made it a kwin issue
<ansgar_> toggling compositing with alt-shift-f12 was the next step
<ansgar_> that worked so i mentioned it as a workaround in the devel room
<ansgar_> lol, that was when they actually started talking to me. they said intel support was downhill lately following some kind of redesign.
<ansgar_> one of them then suggested enabling compositing but changing the type
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp is going batty with this irc channel
<ansgar_> i hope this works for others as well.
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar, did you 'disable functionality checks' ...?
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar, when you switched from 'OpenGL' to 'Xrender', did you also have to change any of the OpenGL Options or the "smooth scalling" in the XRender Options area?
<ansgar_> ok, in the spirit of experimenting i have reenabled opengl and enabled "use vsync" which has a promising ring to it
<ansgar_> holy smokes. it works
<ansgar_> wow the help page for desktop effects was written by captain obvious, lol
<ansgar_> maybe they didnt know what each option does
<Kubuntu-fan> [please repost] isp is changing ip frequently, irc channel is dropping me for 3 to 5 minutes
<Kubuntu-fan> ansgar, did you recover any quality when you enabled "use vsync"
<ansgar_> yes, it looks like that was what i needed. blur, etc works and i haven't experienced anything yet
<ansgar_> continued testing hasn't found any further problems. everything looks good from here
<luis_> hi
<FloridaGuy> is there any systen service package to shut services down..?
<lemon> any Chinese chatroon
<edgy> hi,  any one with experience in csf/lfd?
<DarthFrog> I don't think I could even spell it.  :-)
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> My system version is 10.04. I have updated KDE4.4.3 to 4.5. Now I have odd desktop layout. Looks like there are 2 overlaying plasma desktops on my screen. How to get rid of the mess?
<susundberg> i would try to remove .kde directory -- but that will take all your settings as weel
<susundberg> weel == well
<susundberg> (just rename the .kde to .kde_test and relogin)
<coder2> Is there less destructive way?
<susundberg> probably, but i do not have any clue what
<valorie> how about logging in with a new user?
<coder2> valorie: I'm almost sure that a new user will get a correct desktop layout. But I want my other settings kept.
<valorie> well then, howe about logging in as a new user, take a copy of your .kde folder there
<valorie> and then in your own user, compare them?
<valorie> I have done pretty much the same thing, very successfully
<susundberg> or you could just try to edit the activities etc
<coder2> Ok. Adding a new user....
<susundberg> if that does not help, i would really say easiest is to do the 'merge' with new .kde
<susundberg> well you could have just renamed your own .kde directory and re log in with same user ...
<valorie> also, you could just do as susundberg suggested, and then start copying what you like from .kde_test back to .kde
<susundberg> there are so many ways! :)
<valorie> basically the same
<valorie> yep
<valorie> as always with KDE
<valorie> :-)
<susundberg> :)
<susundberg> i currently have little bad feelings with kde as when running kdevelop, something is corrupting my stack
<susundberg> at time to time -- causing kdevelop to crash at time to time
<susundberg> and that crash is not reproducable, so i cannot get proper information for bugreport
<valorie> you might check with #kubuntu-devel about that
<coder2> Ok. I have added a new user and logged in with KDE desktop. It has the same problem with 2 overlaying desktops!
<coder2> Looks like KDE creates 2 desktops because  I have 2 separate X screens, but both the desktops are on the primary screen.
<valorie> trippy!
<coder2> And annoyance with the kscreenlocker, which is not accepting right password did my experiment painful.
<coder2> So any ideas?
<valorie> coder2: perhaps you should take this straight to #plasma
<valorie> sounds like a major bug
<coder2> Is #plasma on the same IRC server?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> just /join #plasma
<valorie> in some clients, you can just click the channel name
<coder2> Thanks. I'm there. How to fix kscreenlocker?
<valorie> hmmm, sorry
<valorie> I've never had any problems with it
<coder2> It just does not accept right password at all. I have to kill it from a terminal
<coder2> I was advised to update KDE to 4.6. Thinking of how to do it on lucid
<coder2> Someone on #plasma said that 4.6 have no problems with 2 screens
<yofel> you can't update the 4.6 on lucid, not supported (from us at least)
<yofel> you would have to upgrade to maverick and then update to 4.6
<coder2> Is there a way to rollback to 4.4.3 ?
<yofel> what are you running now?
<coder2> lucid +KDE 4.5
<coder2> 32-bit
<yofel> hm, you could try to install ppa-purge from lucid-backports and see if that does the job, but I'm not sure if the KDE config files will survive that
<coder2> Ok. Will try to upgrade to 10.10
<coder2> Thank you. Bye.
<handelis> hello
<akis> hi there
<lele_> hello
<tdn> After installing updates yesterday, the package 'upstart' is being kept back. Why is this?
<t3rminat0r_> helo
<t3rminat0r_> hello
<rork> hi t3rminat0r_
<t3rminat0r_> rork, man, I face a weird problem
<t3rminat0r_> http://picturepush.com/public/4980520
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: what is exit code 13?
<rork> t3rminat0r_: you can ask your questions here without someone answering your greetings. Please be a more specific what's your question about in that case. I unfortunately know nothing about eclipse/java
<t3rminat0r_> wrong version of java
<t3rminat0r_> the point is
<t3rminat0r_> that java is not installed correctly
<t3rminat0r_> although it's the most recent one :S
<t3rminat0r_> I downloaded the packaged
<t3rminat0r_> I installed the bin file
<t3rminat0r_> and I changed manually all the soft links
<t3rminat0r_> is anything wrong on this procedure?
<valorie> t3rminat0r_: I think you are asking in the wrong channel
<valorie> this is a kubuntu help channel; you might have better luck in #java
<Space_Man> tdn: it appears that some other people are also having problems with upstart http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679717&page=2
<tdn> Space_Man, ok. Not sure what it means. I'll just wait and see if it goes away.
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: eclipse works fine on my machine with the java packaged with kubuntu,(OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.4) (6b20-1.9.4-0ubuntu1~10.04.1))
<t3rminat0r_> thanx ct529
<t3rminat0r_> however I need the most recent SUN java
<t3rminat0r_> for my applications
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: di you uninstall all the other java, and set the CLASSPATH?
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: what verisonare you using?
<t3rminat0r_> I didn't set any classpath
<t3rminat0r_> (I set JAVA_HOME, though)
<t3rminat0r_> 1.6.0....23
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: could you run java -version?
<t3rminat0r_> yes
<t3rminat0r_> it works
<t3rminat0r_> and gives the right figures
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: a good channel for these type of problems is #eclipse, there is someone called rcjsuen who is very helpful.
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: yes, I hope it works .... could you pastebin the whole output?
<t3rminat0r_> ct529, thanx for your help
<t3rminat0r_> I took the initiative and I installed JRE again
<t3rminat0r_> and now it works
<t3rminat0r_> (previously I had only installed Jdk)
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: ok, good
<t3rminat0r_> impov jdk included jre....
<t3rminat0r_> anyway...
<t3rminat0r_> thanx for the (implicit) motivation
<ct529> t3rminat0r_: :-) good luck
<ct529> did you see opensuse going rolling? are we thinking of doing the same? Mark Shuttleworth had hinted at something similar some time ago
<valorie> ct529: no
<ct529> valorie: pity .... it is a very good idea
<valorie> what he was talking about was letting apps update more often
<valorie> their entire structure is set up to get the new release done in 6 months
<valorie> but the apps don't need to be tied to that
<valorie> so it might become more of a mix
 * valorie used to use gentoo -- kubuntu is much better!
<valorie> and releases are part of why
<valorie> I do build amarok and the sound stuff
<valorie> but would hate to have to build everything, all the time, again
<valorie> if you want rolling, why aren't you using Arch?
<valorie> isn't that rolling *buntu?
<alvin> I used to use Gentoo too. Kubuntu is easier to use, but buggier. Ubuntu doesn't get reliable 'boot and shutdown'. (K)Ubuntu has good features, but Gentoo's init system is way more reliable.
<ct529> valorie: he told Linux Format, apparently ....
<ct529> valorie: well, release every 6 months is not exactly rolling
<valorie> I read the article
<ct529> valorie: I am finding it very uncomfortable o production machines .... I am thinking of switching to arch
<valorie> oops, sec
<valorie> brrrr, 26F outside!
<Tm_T> valorie: don't even begin...
 * Tm_T looks all the snow outside
<valorie> no snow, just clear and cold -- cold for the Seattle area, at least
<alvin> Are there any early adopters of KDE 4.6 here who can edit their bookmarks in konsole/konqueror/krdc,... without trouble?
<valorie> bookmarks in konsole?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> what would one bookmark in konsole?
<valorie> I see the tab, but ?
<ct529> valorie: what do you mean by rolling *buntu is Arch?
<ct529> alvin: did you notice any performance difference between Gentoo and Kubuntu? what mad eyou switch?
<alvin> ct529: Ease of administration made me switch. Maintenance of 50 servers gets hard when compiling. Performance is difficult to say. It's a long time ago. However, Ubuntu does have critical problems when doing heavy IO. It crashed my servers more than once. There are several bug reports standing, but there's nothing conclusive yet.
<ct529> alvin: we have some machines we use for simulation, I was wondering whether a compiled distribution would increase the performance
<alvin> valorie: Why would one bookmark in konsole? I have a lot of bookmarks there. Paths, other servers (ssh),...
<valorie> cool, I 'll have to learn to use that
<valorie> I just tried making, editing bookmarks in rekonq in 4.6 -- no problem
<alvin> ct529: Only tests will tell you that. A lot depends on the kernel. I hear Ubuntu's compiler options are well chosen.
<valorie> what difficulties are you encountering?
<alvin> When I want to edit a bookmark, it jumps back to the root of keditbookmarks as soon as I type 1 character
<ct529> alvin: do you have the same IO problems with ubuntu server edition?
<alvin> Same with adding a bookmark
<valorie> hmmm, did not see anything like that
<alvin> ct529: I'm talking mainly about the server edition. It uses another IO scheduler, but symptoms are the same. Insane load, then kernel errors and crashes.
<ct529> alvin: do you have a good pointer to documentation for recompiling the kubuntu kernel? I would like to keep using kubuntu, but recompile the kernel, with optimisation (but keep all the kubuntu kernel patches)
<alvin> valorie: Do you know a desktop recording software for Kubuntu? I can try to record. it's not easy to describe. I can put a little movie online.
<ct529> alvin: rekordmydesktop
<alvin> ct529: I don't have that, but I do think such a document exists. You can probably find something at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<alvin> ct529: Let's try
<ct529> alvin: sorry, recordmydesktop
 * alvin is installing recordmydesktop
 * alvin is reading the man page
<ct529> alvin: it is very simple, just fire it up :-D
<ct529> alvin: but it uses a lot of resources
<valorie> sorry alvin, but I don't
<valorie> you might find some help in #kubuntu-devel
<alvin> Here is a 2MB movie where you can see the problem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/296786/keditbookmarks-4.6.ogv
<t3rminat0r_> can I build a project throught it git?
<t3rminat0r_> *its
<ct529> does anyone know how to set up a fixed ip address for a kubuntu laptop? I have always used DHCP
<ct529> I would like to move from a DHCP based network to a fixed IP address network on our home network
<alvin> ct529: Put the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces (see http://www.debian-administration.org/article/254/An_introduction_to_Debian_networking_setup)
<ct529> has anyone a pointer to good documentation?
<ct529> alvin: do you know whether it is possible to force association of a MAC address to an IP address?
<alvin> ct529: Ah, that. Yes, it is. you have to do that in your router
<alvin> If your router is a Linux machine, I'd recommend dnsmasq. (I use M0n0wall on a Soekris board myself)
<ct529> alvin: this flipping router does not support it :-(
<alvin> Then it won't work. Throw out the router.
<ct529> alvin: Ideally, I would like to do that .... if I had the money for a new one :-D
<alvin> I know the pain. My ISP introduced new modems, with built in routers. Things like that were impossible. I demanded a modem-only model and got one.
<ct529> alvin: on the other hand, do you think it is possible to set up static IP addresses and let the DHCP resolve the DNS for itnernet connection?
<alvin> Actually, routers are very cheap nowadays.
<alvin> Ah, hmm...  It's probably possible.
<alvin> But why do that?
<asd__> heyyy
<ct529> alvin: because we fix IP addresses I could reroute some protocols to specific machines
<ct529> alvin: like ftp from the office always goes to machine number 3
<alvin> Yes, but I meant the DNS servers. Those are mostly very fixed.
<ct529> alvin: are they?
<ct529> alvin: where do I find them?
<alvin> Most of the time, yes.
<alvin> In /etc/resolv.conf
<alvin> You also set them there. Using dhcp would overwrite the file.
<ct529> alvin: but then, every time I change them I have to go on all machines
<alvin> If you change the address of the DNS server, yes. But are there your DNS servers?
<alvin> usually your router is DNS (or forwarding), and your ISP also has DNS servers
<alvin> Your ISP will most likely not change the IP's of their DNS servers for years.
<ct529> alvin: yes, exactly .... the DNS are set by the ISP
<ct529> alvin: I would like to router to pass them to the hosts
<alvin> Doesn't it do that?
<alvin> If you use static IP on your machines, just set the IP address of the router as the address of the DNS server.
<ct529> alvin: oh, OK thanks
<ct529> alvin: do I have to disable the DHCP on the router?
<alvin> No, you don't. You can change the range, but even that is not really necessary.
<ct529> alvin: my addresses are all of the type 192.168.2.xxx .... what netmask do I have to use? is 255.255.255.0 good?
<alvin> Yes
<ct529> alvin: and the gateway becomes the router itself
<alvin> Indeed
<alvin> If you want thorough documentation, read http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html
<ct529> alvin: thanks you are a star
<ct529> alvin: I have always used dhcp, so I never had to do it before
<ct529> alvin: thanks a lot!
<alvin> ct529: np :-)
<alvin> Can any Kontact user with KDE 4.6 test something small for me? 'Open a mail > Press print' Do you see a print dialog?
<ct529> alvin: hi, sorry, another question .... is there a way to strip back / clean an installation?
<ct529> alvin: to a default kubuntu installtion I mean
<ct529> alvin: hi, sorry, another question .... is there a way to strip back / clean an installation?
<ct529> alvin: to a default kubuntu installtion I mean
<alvin> ct529: Not that I know of. You can install ubuntu-minimal only, but kubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-standard
<ct529> alvin: I see, thanks .... I am having difficulties with skype, and was wondering whether one of the other packages was interacting with any of the libraries
<alvin> That wouldn't surprise me
<ct529> alvin: the audio works perfectly well, but with skype it does not
<alvin> ct529: I use Skype on the N900. Never worked good on Kubuntu. It's hit-and-miss
<ct529> alvin: oh good, it is not only me ....
<alvin> what's worse: I can no longer print. Bug 403169 is part of the problem, but Kontact just crashes before showing me a print dialog.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403169 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Adding printer via "Printer Configuration" tool results in invalid printers.conf, JobSheets entry incorrect" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403169
<alvin> ct529: No, you'll probably find some bug reports on the subject
<ct529> alvin: it happened to me in the past, had to reinstall kmail
<ct529> alvin: oh, another question abot what you were telling me about the network! If I go for the static IP address, when I use the laptops on another network, can they use the DHCP?
<ct529> alvin: so that I can use them both on the home network, with static IPs, and on the office network, with DHCP
<alvin> Of course, if you set them back to DHCP on the other networks :-)
<alvin> I think you can use network-manager for things like that
<ct529> alvin: so, I have to set them back manually
<alvin> But I've never done it
<ct529> alvin: thanks a lot again
<alvin> Yes, but network-manager can maybe help you with that.
<ct529> alvin: thanks
<alvin> kontact crashes, plasma crashes, ksystemsettings crashes,... keditbookmarks is posessed. KDE 4.6 does not like me.
<alvin> Time to reinstall debugging packages
<Chemicalvamp> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ahmtblbl> hi all
<ahmtblbl> i have some problem about glom
<ahmtblbl> anybody use glom on ubuntu 10.10?
<alvin> ahmtblbl: Never heard of it before, but thanks for sharing. It looks interesting.
<ahmtblbl> alvin did u hear before "filemaker"
<ahmtblbl> it seams like filemaker
<ahmtblbl> and i want to use it
<ahmtblbl> but i couldnt
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I know I have seen 'how to's' on this, but they are all old, in thunderbird 3.x.x from the repos, I put my signature in a reply above the quote, below my reply and it doesn't do it???  Anyone else use thunderbird with signature?
<alvin> Why would you put a signature anywhere but at the bottom of a mail?
<shane4ubuntu> Well now, don't everyone jump at once! :)
<shane4ubuntu> alvin: oops, you replied before I hit return
<alvin> lol
<tsimpson> a signature can't go anywhere but at the bottom
<shane4ubuntu> alvin: no I don't want the sig at the bottom, I want it under my reply, but TB doesn't seem to agree with me
<tsimpson> otherwise the quote will be interpreted as part of the signature
<shane4ubuntu> I use my signature as a signature, and I always reply above the quote, and my sig should be under my reply.
<shane4ubuntu> So in TB, I went in and configured it so that my reply is above the quote, my sig is under my reply, and it doesn't work
<alvin> Well, if the signature is under your reply, it will always be at the bottom so long as you follow RFC 1855
<tsimpson> I'd guess it's enforced by thunderbird that the sig always goes at the end of the message (not the end of the reply)
<alvin> Ah, you're a top-poster.
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: actually they allow for it to be under your reply in the options
<alvin> Don't go anywhere near usenet
<shane4ubuntu> actually everyone I email and they respond are top posters
<alvin> Yes, Outlook users are. (Also, don't subscribe to mailing lists)
<shane4ubuntu> I find that when I respond under the quote they can't even find my message
<tsimpson> you can trim the quote ;)
<tsimpson> I gave up on email clients recently, I just use the web interfaces these days
<shane4ubuntu> Well according to this: http://community.contractwebdevelopment.com/thunderbird-reply-above-quote   TB should work fine, and it isn't, on my laptop it does fine
<alvin> I know that some people will not find the message, but that's still no reason to do it the wrong way. Give people an example.
<shane4ubuntu> Triming the quote is not an option, I use email on a very regular basis to keep up with stuff (work, home, family etc.) and it is too much
<shane4ubuntu> in the hundreds of emails I receive and respond too, no one, no one does it the 'right' way
<alvin> Always be strict when sending. Do it right. A mail can be large, but you can use >, >> and >>> and so on to keep it readable. Thunderbird has a good add-on (quote colors) to help with that.
<shane4ubuntu> the issue is not whether it is right or wrong, the issue is TB is not acting the way it is supposed to
<alvin> Then you don't frequent mailing lists :-)
<shane4ubuntu> No, not the tech guys mailing list, other list yes, and they all do it the way I'm trying to
<shane4ubuntu> that is not the point,
<shane4ubuntu> thunderbird is not working correctly, and it works fine on my laptop, that is the point
<alvin> You don't need to have compassion with Outlook Express users. Be tolerant when receiving their mail. (up to a point). It's still no reason to do it wrong yourself.
<shane4ubuntu> but since I only use my laptop to travel, I want TB to be configured correctly on my desktop
<alvin> Well, you're right. That wasn't your question
<alvin> Still I thought Thunderbird can be configured to do it the Microsoft Way.
<shane4ubuntu> that is what I'm saying, Thunderbird (TB) can be configured, I did configure it, and it isn't listening
<shane4ubuntu> when I hit reply my sig appears at the top for a split second and then jumps to the bottom, and I have to cut and paste it back in
<shane4ubuntu> I tried the fix on the web page I posted, and it was already set that way, and didn't help.
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, so that is all I get preached at about 'right and wrong way of email sigs replys' and no help, nice.
<alvin> Well, if it's in an RFC, it's a software feature. That means that it's very well possible that it's supposed to work like that. (Can't help much btw. I'm a KMail user)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<shane4ubuntu> alvin: that is understandable if you don't use TB, that was why I asked in the beginning, found the prob, turns out it was an addon (Signature Switch) that always puts the Sig at the bottom, switched to Quick Text for my Signature switching (Spanish/English Signature)
<shane4ubuntu> alvin: RFC?
<alvin> Yes, the method of posting is actually described in RFC 1855. That's not a rule. More a set of guidelines. Still, these guidelines are being followed by usenet, mailing lists and software.
<shane4ubuntu> alvin: ahh, ok.  Probably safe to say that the majority (at least in my address book) know nothing of this rfc. :)
<alvin> Let's say that the people ad Redmond who programmed Outlook (Express) were probably unaware of it's existence.
<shane4ubuntu> lol, probably very very true.
<JuJuBee> I was in the middle of installing ubuntu-desktop and about 70% done when my laptop just shut off.  This is new isntall of 10.10
<JuJuBee> Can I pick up where I left off?  It was still downloading packages
<iulian_> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Pici> JuJuBee: It should pick up where it left off if it was still downloading the packages.
<JuJuBee> Pici: well, it didnt it started at the beginning again.  It is done downloading now and installing so no biggie I guess.  thanks for reply though
<Pici> JuJuBee: Odd.
<lemon> any Chinese chatroom
<rork> !cn | lemon
<ubottu> lemon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<neil__> quick silly question (google was zero help)... I want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, in ubuntu very easy in terminal, how can I do it in Kubuntu?
<tsimpson> neil__: the exact same way
<StFS> Hi, I just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.10 and I'm having a hard time with KMix. If I set it to anything >0% it blasts the sound really loud, otherwise its mute. I can watch in alsamixer that the PCM channel jumps between 0% and 100% when I move the KMix slider between 0% and maybe 2% it rockets up.. and when I go further (say 10% the "Master" channel in alsamixer starts to rise)
<neil__> tsimpson: sudo update-manager -d -c doesn't work :/
<tsimpson> neil__: in what way doesn't work?
<tsimpson> oh, that's not the command line way, that the gui way
<neil__> tsimpson: update-manager is not found... suspect KDE doesn't use it... only ubuntu...
<neil__> tsimpson: hmmm... true... guess it is the gui way... so u know the terminal way? :)
<tfirkins> Hello, I have a question(s) about manual partitioning during installation from a Kubuntu 10.10 Live CD
<tsimpson> neil__: one sec
<tfirkins> It looks like the Live installer offers only to erase and use entire disk or relies on the user to have the partition table memorized. I have an existing 10.04 installation and I want a fresh 10.10 installation to the same partition, without disturbing NTFS partitions. I'm not confident about how to enter the partition info. I DO have a complete disk image (backup).
<neil__> tsimpson: just run do-release-upgrade and added a -d and something is happening... cheers
<tsimpson> neil__: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"
<tsimpson> for the GUI version
<iulian_> sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude upgrade
<tfirkins> I have tried that twice with strange results, and it takes forever. I want to try fresh install and then upgrade to KDE 4.6 from there.
<tsimpson> tfirkins: there is the option to install without formatting in the partitioner options
<neil__> thanks... IRC server going down for maintenance... catch u guys later
<tfirkins> bummer, just getting good
<Captain_Haddock> lucid: ran a standard update which included a kernel update (IIRC) and now I cannot log back into my system.  I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) error.
<Captain_Haddock> Google tells me that this is a GRUB issue. Can somebody please help me fix this?
<Captain_Haddock> I have this thing called a SuperGRUB disk which I've used in the past... but the default options do not seem to help. I'll need to do some customising.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, best to use the live-cd if you have one to restore grub
<BluesKaj> !grubfix
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shane4ubuntu> ok, quick question, I have two monitors, setup side by side, I can drag windows from one to the other, how do I control which monitor a window opens on to?  seems to be random.  I have nvidia driver installed.
<shane4ubuntu> is there a way to set this?
<shane4ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: you should be able to log in via the older kernel, they are left on the system for that reason
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, dunno , try #nvidia
<shane4ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: in the boot menu, select one of the lower in the list kernels
<tsimpson> I think there are settings for that in the Display module in system settings
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, he can't get to a grub menu
<tsimpson> under "Multiple Monitors"
<Captain_Haddock> shane4ubuntu , BluesKaj : I don't get to the screen where I have those options to choose kernels.
<thrall_> I have two monitors set up side by side, but when I reboot it forgets the settings and reboots with the screens as clones. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Captain_Haddock> shane4ubuntu: BluesKaj : I seem to be able to get those options with the SuperGrubdisk.. but selecting older kernels seems to have no effect.
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: usually the kernel panic error is after grub
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, try rebooting and holding down the shift key to get the grub menu
<shane4ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: is it hidden, maybe try hitting esc key to show the menu?
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: do you have nvidia?  and set it up with the nvidia thing?  view the xorg.conf file and save it to a location you have permissions to save it too, then move it to the /etc/X11/ location with sudo on command line.
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: that will fix it.
<BluesKaj> nvidia thing?
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: I don't think I've come across any nvidia things
<Captain_Haddock> shane4ubuntu: BluesKaj still experimenting with this disk... One of the older kernels seems to get a little further... Now I've been dropped into a busybox shell
<Captain_Haddock> Does that help a little bit?
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: hmm, then I'm not sure, I have nvidia, and it didn't save it to the xorg.conf settings because of permissions errors, that is a work around but may be specific for nvidia.
<shane4ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: booting of Super Grub Disk?  or Ubuntu Live CD?
<Captain_Haddock> Super Grub
<shane4ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: I'm not sure about that, what I meant was booting directly off the harddrive
<BluesKaj> thrall_, look in kmenu/applications/system / nvidia X server
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: did you like that?  nvidia thing. :)  Nvidia setup menu thing lol, sorry couldn't come up with the name of it off the top of my head.
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: I set the displays via System Settings > Displays and Monitors, but it might be a similar issue.  I'll take a look at the xorg.conf file
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: hmm, back that file up before messing with it, I tried to set mine up with that too, and had the same problem, not sure what the fix is for that.
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: ok thanks
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: ooh, SHIFT helps... recovery mode for the latest kernel = kernel panic
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, the super grub used to work with the old grub version , dunno about grub2 ,,try rebooting with shift key down as I said earlier , then choose the recovery kernel , then fix broken packages in the dialog that comes up\]
<Captain_Haddock> shane4ubuntu: trying that now.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: woohoo! .26 (normal) seems to be working.
 * Captain_Haddock shakes BluesKaj's hand
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: I see multiple monitors, but don't quite see where to set what monitor, is the Show unmanaged windows on: Display containing the Pointer    the place to set it?  gave that a try and didn't seem to work.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, well, thank me when you get to the desktop :)
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I've got the login prompt :)
<BluesKaj> cool! Captain_Haddock
<BluesKaj> now you have to update , to get the kernel source driver fixed
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: running apt and there are some grub updates :o
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: ohh, I take that back, it seems to come up on the active desktop.
<tsimpson> there seems to be a to manage it per-window, or per-application if you right-click the title bar and choose Advanced -> Advanced Window Settings or Advanced Application Settings
<tsimpson> *a way
<tsimpson> I don't have a 2nd screen attached at the moment, but I think there was something there
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: wow, there are some complex settings in there!  I was looking for a more simple way to open window on inactive desktop, thanks for the info though
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: I will have to tinker with it later, I thought it was a simple thing, but looks a little more complex.
<tsimpson> if there's one think KDE has in buckets, it's configurability
<shane4ubuntu> that is for sure!
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: there is no xorg.conf anywhere, only xorg.conf.d . Maybe that is the problem?
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: no, xorg was dumped a while ago, however if one is created it will use it, I can post mine, but it could be dangerous just plugging it in as is.
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: so if I create a simple xorg.conf file specifying the screen setup it might work?
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: here is mine as a guide: http://pastebin.com/iHAm46DC    WARNING don't just blindly copy that thing it was created by my nvidia driver.  Use at your own risk. :)
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: ok thanks I'll study it carefully :)
<shane4ubuntu> with that mine boots with dual screen enabled,
<shane4ubuntu> Good luck, don't ask me about it, as I have always hated xorg.conf files, and never had a good grasp on configuring them, editing them, or manually writing them.
<shane4ubuntu> thrall_: ^^^
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, if you want an xorg file written to the nvidia driver run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<thrall_> shane4ubuntu: ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> thrall_, shane4ubuntu best to toso with kdm stopped in a tty
<BluesKaj> to do so
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: ahh, I think I tried that too, and I don't think it worked for some reason, I thought I read a there was a bug with the nvidia-xconfig thing, but I may be wrong about that.
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: but that was a while ago I set mine up and don't mess with it, works, fine for me, but thanks for the info.
<divinefury> talking about ttys, why has my ttyACM0 gone missing :(?
<divinefury> (resulting in me being unable to connect to my phone over AT using gnokii)
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: ohh, that is a different command than what I used before, thanks for that tip!!!
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I always tried to do that through the nvidia-settings thing
<shane4ubuntu> as root, and it never would write to /etc/X11
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, thrall_ like so : http://pastebin.com/kwD8VX6E
<Wanderer> hmm, installed a fresh sysstem from Maveric Download CD
<Wanderer> seems to have failed installing openssh and kde
<FloridaGuy> wasent there something ubuntu kubuntu had to make i liveusb stick
<davidelv> just installed kubuntu after ive been using ubuntu for years
<Wanderer> FloridaGuy: usb-creator
<davidelv> I really like it.. seems more smooth
<FloridaGuy> Wanderer: does that make from iso..or copy your system
<Wanderer> from iso
<BluesKaj> Wanderer, failed to install kde ?
<Wanderer> yep
<Wanderer> no X, kde or such after a basic install of kubuntu desktop
<FloridaGuy> Wanderer: isent there anything that does your system...like mklivecd
<BluesKaj> <-- not familiar with usb install procedure
<davidelv> there are guides on the netbook download sections
<davidelv> to make usb install
<davidelv> both from windows, mac and ubuntu
<Guest48821> Hi, anyone knows how to make work broadcom bcm4311 on 10.10?
<BluesKaj> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rob0917> Will the unity desktop change in ubuntu 11.04 affect kubuntu 11.04 ?
<maco> rob0917: no, unity is not kde
<rob0917> maco: that's great,just wondered
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: all is well once again in my world.
<Captain_Haddock> Thanks mate!
<Wanderer> hmm, can anyone help me get my sound working?   Fresh Install of Maverick and a SB Audigy
<Wanderer> added myself to the audio group, re-log,  no change
<divinefury> Wanderer: do you have alsaconf installed?
<Wanderer> nope,  alsactl, not conf though
<Wanderer> hmm, what package/  "apt-cache search alsaconf" comes back empty
<divinefury> Wanderer: it does not seem to be in the repos anymore :o
<Wanderer> nasty
<Wanderer> alsactl shows the card and I can adjust settings
<divinefury> Wanderer: does that help?
<Wanderer> not really
<Wanderer> I still have no sound
<yofel> Wanderer: can you install pavucontrol and see what that says?
<yofel> since we use pulseaudio by default in maverick
<Wanderer> checking
<Wanderer> installed and started,  "Connection refused"
<yofel> o.O
<Wanderer> yeah, I'm piecing this together, the base install failed to install a bunch of stuff
<yofel> make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<divinefury> Wanderer: in kde, go to System Settings->Multimedia
<Wanderer> well, that's going to install a lot :>
<Wanderer> upgrading 2, 359 newly installed, 1 removed
<divinefury> Wanderer: oops, you don't have kde [scratches head]
<Wanderer> I've got part of kde, just not all of it itseems
<Wanderer> mostly installing libraries and support apps (amarok?)
<divinefury> Wanderer: was the media you were installing off, corrupt :o?
<Wanderer> didn't say so, DVD verifcation passed
<Wanderer> and fresh download last night
<divinefury> Wanderer: very strange
<Wanderer> ok, letting that download/install,  lunch with wife
<Wanderer> back in an hour
<divinefury> did you somehow manage to uncheck any packages? (i remember the good ol' days of slackware where you could customize your installation :)
<divinefury> enjoy your meal :)
<yofel> I had issues installing from CD here, but that failed at the beginning, funny enough, the DVD worked fine
<yofel> divinefury: nope, that's not supported (yet?)
<yofel> I do remeber doing the same in suse though ^^
<divinefury> yofel: yeh me too (although the suse interface was a lot better and you didn't have to manually mount drives and all that) :)...and in mandriva, never really tried fedora so cant say anything about that
<divinefury> yofel: the best was gentoo though :p
<yofel> oh yeah, gentoo was great, too much work to keep updated though ^^
<divinefury> yofel: too right, although the system was extremely customized and responsive, i don't really see the point of going through the hassle on a quad core system which was blazing fast even with windows vista (the pre-installed OS)
<divinefury> anyways, i will be off :)
<divinefury> later
<divinefury> peace
<divinefury> out
<FloodBotK2> divinefury: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<divinefury> hahahaaa :)...ooops :)
<Wanderer> ok, back, wife wanted lunch at home
<Wanderer> rebooting after all the libs installed
<Wanderer> ahh, sound worked
<Wanderer> ok, looks like I have to remove nouveau and use the nvidia drivers
<Wanderer> anyone know the "right" way to do that?
<Wanderer> apparantly running the bundler form nvidia is a bad thing now
<yofel> open jockey-kde from krunner or from the menu (called hardware drivers)
<yofel> install the recommended version from there
<Wanderer> nice, ok
<Wanderer> so that'll download the latest from nvidia?
<yofel> no, that'll install what we have in the archive, the x-updates PPA has newer versions sometimes, but usually what we have in the archive works fine
<yofel> maverick has 260.19.06 currently
<Wanderer> hmm, ok, had issues until I got to 260.19.36
<yofel> ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates has 270.18-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1 which is the current beta driver
<Wanderer> if I have problems still I'll try the xupdates
<ct529> Wanderer: do you need to sue CUDA?
<Wanderer> what?
<ct529> Wanderer: sorry *use* CUDA?
<Wanderer> what's cuda?
<Wanderer> I'm used to doing things via cmd-line, thus my holes in knowledge
<Wanderer> need a driver? download and install from comandline... what's this gui stuff :>
<yofel> well, there's jockey-cli for the command line stuff too
<Wanderer> oh, looking into that :>
<yofel> or if all breaks 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<yofel> but that'll add a lot of junk in the xorg.conf
<Wanderer> well, you have to have the right packages first :>
<Wanderer> and last time I used the built-in nvidia was quite some time ago
<Wanderer> woah,  no X resolution
<Wanderer> 640
<yofel> did you reboot?
<Wanderer> yep
<yofel> odd... can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log? (use pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Wanderer> sec, making sure everything is up to date
<CQ> hello, I can't get a windows printer to work from ubuntu... printing works fine from another windows machine, but under kubuntu, the job just shows up in teh print monitor, disappears, and nochting happens... any ideas??
<CQ> surry, under kubuntu ... latest version
<murchadh> Hi peeps. My dolphin has stopped showing folder icons. I've found a .directory file with [Desktop Entry] which shows an icon for that containing folder but the standard .directory file in each folder seems to be missing this entry. Don't think copying this file into every directory is the answer (don't know how I'd do that anyway). Any ideas why dolphin stopped showing folder icon?
<Wanderer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561579/
<yofel> [    15.584] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0
<yofel> seems the driver can't read what resolutions your display supports o.O
<diego_> Is there any spanish community?
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yofel> diego_: #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<diego_> thanks
<diego_> no one is in kubuntu-es :(
<diego_> is there any problem running compizconfig with kubuntu 10.10?
<diego_> because i have kubuntu 10.10 and compizconfig doesnt work for me :S
<Wanderer> yofel: ok, the 260.06 drivers work, atleast somewhat
<Wanderer> trying wine
<Wanderer> looking good so far
<diego_> someone has the solution how compizconfig can work in kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> What version of kde should I be running with 10.10?
<iulian_> 4.5.1
<utku> Hi, I have installed Nvidia drivers but fonts look strange now. How can I re-enable nouveau again? I have tried removing nvidia and installing nouveau again but X fails to start then.
<JuJuBee> When I did an upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 on a different machine I think it gave me 4.6.  I like the new graphics...  Can/should I upgrade to 4.6 ?
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with kontact and kde 4.6.... kadressbook does not very well
<sourcemaker> it seems that there is a akonadi related problem like a internal timeout...
<sourcemaker> every day I have to restart kontakt... otherwise there are no contacts visible
<florian_> can i just run a dist-upgrade after adding the backports ppa to get kde 4.6?
<yofel> florian_: should work fine
<florian_> yofel: ty
<yofel> just make sure it doesn't remove kubuntu-desktop for some reason
<mrothhh> how do I fsck a lvm disk
<james147> mrothhh: run it on the virtual partition
<mrothhh> oh
<mrothhh> can I do that with a ubuntu live cd
<james147> mrothhh: i would think so
<BluesKaj> the latest kernel 2.3.35.25 wouldn't boot on my den-pc after I did a clean install , so i deleted it ,,,strange thp
<BluesKaj> tho
<FloridaGuy> just upgraded my internet speed to 8mbps....whats some good fast U.S mirrors
<valorie> mirrors of what, SrS?
<valorie> oops, gone
<FloridaGuy> what are some good fast repo mirrors....where i can get 600+ kbps
<valorie> !mirrors
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<valorie> hope that helps, FloridaGuy
<FloridaGuy> valorie: nope...dont need to download the distro.....trying to figure out good fast repo mirrors
<mantise> hi
<mantise> hi
<mantise> Kubuntu Plasma Desktop is the full normal version of kubuntu ?
<FloridaGuy> mantise: yep
<mantise> ok, thanks :)
<FloridaGuy> welcome
<FloridaGuy> normaly this room in non stop chatter..now to today everyone a sleep..... well time for reboot
#kubuntu 2011-02-03
<zouz> yep
<Legion-Lynx> Hey could I get some help, Im running Kubuntu 9.10 and I am having trouble with my sound. I can hear sound from music or video files and I hear system sounds yet when I try to play a video on the web I get nothing. I also do not hear sound in Ventrillo or Skype. I have trying playing the videos in Konqueor and in Firefox to no effect. Any suggestions?
<starwind_> so it seems i'm having trouble updating kubuntu, any help?
<starwind_> All I get is a popup saying "One of the selected packages failed to install correctly. More information is available in the detailed report"
<starwind_> the details are "subprocess installed post-installtion script returned error exit status 1"
<chandujs> hi
<chandujs> hi
<chandujs> hi alan___
<weboh> I am having trouble getting access to root.
<weboh> I am also having trouble getting anything other than gnome for a desktop
<weboh> sound familar?
<genii-around> weboh: (K)ubuntu does not use a root account by design.
<weboh> interesting
<weboh> perhaps, I should have used slackware.
<genii-around> Perhaps :)
<weboh> but slackware you have to compile everything. gag
<genii-around> weboh: Root can be enabled, but it is discouraged since almost all scripts and commands etc make use of sudo. Also it is easy of course to make huge unrecoverable booboos
<weboh> what for updates, check if (K)ubuntu supports has the package etc.
<genii-around> weboh: in commandline usually: apt-cache search <name>
<genii-around> weboh: sudo apt-get update     is to fetch latest package list
<diego_> player media sugestion?
<genii-around> kaffeine
<genii-around> vlc is also good
<diego_> i need something like itunes
<genii-around> diego_: If just for music, amarok likely
<diego_> oh ok thanks
<diego_> another question how can i increase the icons in desktop?
<genii-around> in system settings you can specify stuff like icon size, spacing,fonts, etc
<genii-around> I think under Workspace Appearance
<FloridaGuy> ... /home/mike/.kde//share/config/dolphinc ...not writable..
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: sudo chown -r mike:mike ~/.kde
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: chown: invalid option -- 'r'
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: use -R  then
<diego_> where is trash icon at?
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: fixed....thank you.......what would have caused that....its a fresh install
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: Also if you need to run dolphin with elevated priveleges, should use: kdesudo dolphin
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: Usually by doing something like sudo <graphical-appname-here> instead of using kdesudo for kde or so on
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: thats how i been doing it.....but just opening dolphin as normal user...was giving me that message
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: If you use just sudo, it's not smart enough to know that the dolphinrc file should belong to "mike" or whoever
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: but i wasent opening with as root....i was just opening as a normal user..and geting that message
<nuk-ed> hi
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: Well, whatever caused it, was a permissions issue :) You know now how you can recover from it
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: now after doing ...  sudo chown -R mike:mike ~/.kde   ... systen settings wont open
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: Likely some cached files belong to another user. Try logging out/back in
<FloridaGuy> that isent any other user for this system...just me
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: If you just issue: whoami              what does it say?
<FloridaGuy> mike
<genii-around> FloridaGuy: I suspect still some files relating to system settings are somehow owned by root. Would still suggest logout to kdm and back in, try again
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: isent system settings...kde control center..kcc
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<FloridaGuy> genii-around: works now
<genii-around> Yup
<thrall_> perhaps someone could explain what's going on here: I look up the Handlers of my mouse in the output of /proc/bus/input/devices. I find event8. I try sudo xxd /dev/input/event8. It does nothing. I use the mouse to generate some input. still nothing. I was expecting to see some data. Have I misunderstood something?
<diego_> How can i execute a script?
<sagaci> diego_: make it exectable then ./script.sh
<diego_> like this? ./script.sh in konsole?
<genii-around> might wwant to use a shebang first line
<genii-around> eg: #!/bin/sh                       or so
<diego_> so if my script.sh file is in /home/diego/Documentos/
<diego_> in konsole i need to write first "cd /home/diego/Documentos/"
<diego_> then?
<genii-around> diego_: then like ./script.sh
<genii-around> Or just use entire path at start
<diego_> nothin.. i put ./script.sh and nothin happened
<genii-around> diego_: What was it supposed to do?
<diego_> this is the script
<diego_> echo "emerald --replace | compiz" > ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<diego_> chmod 777 ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diego_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561720/
<genii-around> diego_: If it just came back to the prompt, odds are it ran fine
<diego_> i will see im going to restart my laptop
<diego_> it works! thanks
<diego_> genii-around: it didnt work :(
<genii-around> diego_: I suspect it may have more to do with using emerald and compiz than a script failure. But since I don't use either can't be certain
<diego_> :(
<diego_> that sucks because everytime when i start kubuntu i need to put in konsole "emerald –replace | compiz"
<DoYouKnow1> is there anything I can do to eliminate my connection getting bogged down and disconnecting in kubuntu 10.10?
<DoYouKnow1> it's a broadcom 4328
<DoYouKnow1> wlan
<DoYouKnow1> it only happens when I'm at school, not at home... I can't figure out what it is
<DoYouKnow1> for example, it's likely that if I don't get this fixed before I go to school, it would be impossible to stay connected long enough to do the research there
<DoYouKnow1> or if I don't get some idea on how to approach the problem (right tools, etc)
<diego_> how can i get compiz at Kubuntu start?
<iulian_> diego_: you need enable integration
<diego_> how can i do that?
<iulian_> in ccsm search preferences need be there and enable it
<diego_> it is enabled
<diego_> then?
<iulian_> ummm try this in console
<iulian_> $ cat ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<iulian_> compiz --replace  &
<iulian_> emerald --replace &
<diego_> $: Command not found
<diego_> wrong sorry
<diego_> my mistake
<diego_> i copypaste wrong
<diego_> this is the result
<FloodBotK2> diego_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diego_> emerald --replace | compiz of at ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<diego_> i will see
<iulian_> $ this you already have it just interval
<iulian_> dont type it twice
<diego_> i know was my mistake
<diego_> i restart my pc and nothin happened
<diego_> i need to open the konsole and put compiz --replace :/
<diego_> so? what's the solution?
<iulian_> ok check this page something with your settings is wrong
<iulian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<genii-around> diego_: I think your main prob is that there is a specific file format for stuff in Autostart and it's not a shell file
<genii-around> diego_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Method_1_-_Autostart_Link gives a sample, you can use a different thing to execute than what they have however
<diego_> i will see brb
<genii-around> diego_: Getting anywhere?
<diego_> worse
<diego_> :(
<diego_> i wanna attach a photo
<diego_> how can i do?
<genii-around> Use somewhere like a photo pastebin
<genii-around> hangon
<genii-around> diego_: Like http://www.tinypic.com
<diego_> if u see the image i dont have the close and minimize button xD
<diego_> http://i56.tinypic.com/waoeaw.png
<genii-around> diego_: What did you put for the: Exec=         part of the .desktop file?
<diego_> what it says here
<diego_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Method_1_-_Autostart_Link
<genii-around> Bah. I should have clarified to put the emerald <whatever else>
<iulian_> diego : do you have instaled kde window decorator
<diego_> now i started with compiz but i dont have my close and minimize buttons
<iulian_> ok install kde window decorator
<genii-around> diego_: Exec=emerald --replace | compiz
<diego_> genii-around: where?
<diego_> iulian_: from?
<iulian_> in kpackagekit
<iulian_> compiz kde
<genii-around> diego_: In the compiz.desktop file example that i pointed to you earlier and told you to replace the exe3c line of it with your specific commaqnd instead of the one there
 * genii-around breaks out the Advil
<iulian_> that is window manager like emerald
<diego_> iulian_: it is install
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<iulian_> in ccsm window decorator is enabled ?
<diego_> julian_: yes
<diego_> iulian_: yes
<diego_> genii-around: done now restart?
<genii-around> Hopefully
<diego_> ok brb
<diego_> omg.. u are god!! im going to restart again but this restart works
<diego_> brb
<diego_> nope it didnt work this time
<diego_> but now i have my close and minimize buttons again :)
<diego_> suggestions?
<genii-around> diego_: Please pastebin the .desktop file you made
<diego_> oki doki
 * genii-around amuses himself by watching the tag-team bots
<rww> I see this is not a form of entertainment unique to #ubuntu.
<diego_> http://paste.kde.org/4018/
<genii-around> diego_: For starters, remove the first line
<diego_> ok now?
<genii-around> diego_: Second, line 6 should be: Exec=/usr/bin/compiz emerald --replace
<diego_> ok now?
<noaXess> good morning
<genii-around> diego_: Put a # at start of line 7
<genii-around> diego_: Then save the file and re-test
<diego_> brb
 * genii-around slides noaXess a coffee
<noaXess> genii-around: thanks ;)
<genii-around> np :)
<noaXess> i think my power management works not as it should..
<noaXess> i disabled screen energy saving but after few minutes screen turn off and no screensaver comes up
<noaXess> is there a way to check those parameters over cli?
<rethus> how can i pin a package for kpackagekit?
<diego_> genii-around: worse.. i dont have my close and minimize button and i didnt start with compiz
<genii-around> !pinning | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rethus> genii-around: i have pin it in synaptic, but it doesn't take effekt in kpackagekit
<rethus> how this systems differ
<rethus> Package: xvidcap
<rethus> Pin: version 1.1.7-0
<rethus> Pin-Priority: 991
<rethus> this in /etc/apt/preferences.d/xvidcap_1.1.7.0 ?
<rethus> system should not upgrade to xvidcap 1.1.7-0.2
<rethus> still appear in kpackagekit
<rethus> :(
<genii-around> diego_: Ok. Let me research a few minutes. I don't use compiz so can't test directly here
<genii-around> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<genii-around> Stupid cat keeps yanking my cable out :(
<rethus> :) i have two of this supid cats
<diego_> brb re start
<rethus> ah, i got it.
<rethus> echo xvidcap hold | dpkg --set-selections
<rethus> so i learnd something new..  kpackagekit is useing dpkg
<diego_> i dont have my close and minimize button xD
<diego_> again
<diego_> '_'
<Guest64080> hi , i want to instal b43 since sta driver doesn't works for me
<genii-around> diego_: I would try for the Exec line:   Exec=compiz --replace & emerald --replace &                like that with the two &
<Guest64080> kubuntu 10.10
<diego_> you would try? or me?
<diego_> or both?
<Guest64080> diego, intenta entrar a tu carpeta /home
<Guest64080> pulsa alt+ .
<Guest64080> luego busca la carpeta .kde
<genii-around> diego_: For you to edit the .desktop file and make the Exec=   line as i put above
<Guest64080> y renombrala como .kde-old
<Guest64080> luego reinicia
<diego_> genii-around: can u pastebin ur .desktop?
<genii-around> diego_: I don't have a compiz.desktop file. i don't use compiz.
<genii-around> diego_: However, you do
<Guest64080> diego al u need is to locate .kde on your home and rename .kde-old and restart
<genii-around> Guest64080: That is not going to help
<Guest64080> genii-around it works for me
<genii-around> !wfm\
<genii-around> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<diego_> genii-around: because i delete my desktop file because i thought it was going to be normal
<genii-around> diego_: Ok. I will make you one and pastebin. Please waity
<diego_> ok Thanks
<genii-around> diego_: http://paste.kde.org/4020/
<genii-around> diego_: So to make a file in ~/.kde/Autostart     called compiz.desktop      and put the contents from the pastebin into that file, save
<diego_> yeah i know
<diego_> brb restart
<genii-around> noaXess: Did you try something like: xset -dpms          ?
<noaXess> genii-around: not yet..
<genii-around> noaXess: Sometimes monitors have their own builtin shutoff, that disables it
<noaXess> aha: DPMS (Energy Star):
<noaXess>   Standby: 3600    Suspend: 5400    Off: 7200
<noaXess>   DPMS is Enabled
<noaXess>   Monitor is On
<FloodBotK1> noaXess: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noaXess> sorry... just three lines.. i know if each one paste three lines.. ha.. i chat to a bot ;)
<diego_> genii-around: good news.. my desktop came to normal but the .desktop file doesnt work cause it didnt start with compiz
<genii-around> diego_: I'm currently fresh out of ideas then :(
<diego_> it says that kubuntu start automatically start with kwin
<diego_> is there any way to put like 4 seconds after kde is start to start the script?
<genii-around> diego_: You could put something like:  Exec=wait 4 && compiz --replace & emerald --replace &
<diego_> ok i will try
<genii-around> With the two & is important together after the wait 4
<diego_> it's still creatin in the 1st line this "#!/usr/bin/env xdg-open" why?
<diego_> i will re start brb
<diego_> genii-around: help me with this
<diego_> http://paste.kde.org/4023/
<diego_> it is a script
 * genii-around gets more coffee and reads
<genii-around> diego_: I'm not sure piping emerald --replace into compiz works. But i don't have compiz to test
<diego_> brb restart
<diego_> i dont know what else to do :(
<genii-around> diego_: I'm also out of immediate ideas. Also it's 1:38 in the morning here so I'm not very sharp right now
<genii-around> !autostart
<ubottu> Use the tool in System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Autostart, or System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown, to make programs automatically start in KDE session. See !boot for managing which non-interactive programs start at boot
<genii-around> Hm
<iulian_> diego_: are you with nvidia ?
<Guest64080> anyone knows how to get work broadcom bcm 4311 on 10.10?
<diego_> intel
<diego_> is not a driver problem
<diego_> it is a s.o problem
<iulian_> diego_: ok i think first one http://paste.kde.org/4018/ it was ok
<genii-around> Guest64080: Probably need the firmware from package firmware-b43-installer and then the b43 driver
<iulian_> just somrthing reset settings at second restart
<Guest64080> genni-atround I already installed the driver
<Guest64080> but the sta
<Guest64080> B43 doen'st appears
<diego_> iulian_: what do u mean?
<Guest64080> genii-around
<iulian_> at first start everything was fine second reset why
<diego_> dunno :S
<diego_> im newbie in linux a few days decided to change to linux so i dunno any script and those things
<Guest64080> diego_ whats your problem
<diego_> i want kubuntu starts with compiz
<Guest64080> diego_ kubuntu has his own effects manager
<Guest64080> kwin
<diego_> i know but that can change
<Guest64080> ok
<diego_> that's why its free software
<diego_> :D
<Guest64080> diego hablas español?
<diego_> Claro soy de bolivia
<Guest64080> mira, diego
<user0> 123
<Guest64080> la verdad yo una vez le metí compiz a kubuntu y se veía feo
<Guest64080> me quedo mil veces con kwin
<Guest64080> y si tienes la version 10.10 de ubuntu
<Guest64080> puedes actualizar tu escritorio kde a la version 4.6
<diego_> ps a mi me gustan mas los efectos que tiene compiz que kwin
<user0> ))
<Guest64080> y tendras un escritorio por demas precioso
<genii-around> Guest64080: I'm pretty sure whatever driver you use, you need the firmware. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43 for example says to use the b43-fwcutter  package for instance
<diego_> Guest64080: yo creo que uso esa version de kde pero bueno.. cada uno con sus gustos no?
<Guest64080> diego_ puedes buscar como activar compiz en ubuntu 10.10 en google
<diego_> ya esta activado
<diego_> tengo los super efectos
<diego_> todo
<Guest64080> diego_ la version de kde que viene con kubuntu 10.10 por fecfecto es la 4.3.5
<diego_> lo que quiero es que compiz inicie junto con kubuntu 10.10
<Guest64080> acaba de salir la 4.5
<diego_> en donde puedo fijarme que kde tengo?
<Guest64080> abre cualquier aplicacion
<Guest64080> como amarok o la que sea
<Guest64080> y donde dice ayuda
<Guest64080> le daz y te dice acerca de
<genii-around> Please, english here :)
<Guest64080> ahi te aparece
<FloodBotK1> Guest64080: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diego_> Versión de la plataforma 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<diego_> lol?
<diego_> creo que me pase xD
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<diego_> ok ok i got it
<diego_> sorry
<genii-around> Thanks!
<iulian_> diego_: script is same http://paste.kde.org/4018/ return it and see troubleshooting there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<iulian_> there is possible some sethings to reset but where they are in ccsm i have no idea dont use compiz
<diego__> nothin? :(
<diego__> I MADE IT! FINALLY!
<left4deadmw> asd
<ucenik23> sa
<ucenik23> okeyy
<ucenik23> kazhi sga uche kako da ga zatmnim ekranot
<left4deadmw> zaso
<ucenik22> so e be
<ucenik22> kosta ke te ebam
<ucenik23> chekai koj e 22?
<rork> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ucenik23> Fuck
<ucenik23> Wa wa wa
<ucenik23> Zhivi li ste ?
<left4deadmw> so be
<ucenik23> Ai privaten !
<left4deadmw> ne e
<Riddell> ucenik23: http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?groupid=357
<Guest82375> hi, i need some help
<Guest82375> is this expression weel typed?
<Guest82375> sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done
<Guest82375> it suppossed tosearch in /lib & /var all files named wl/.ko and rename it but it gives an error
<skramer_> which package do I have to install to get back the default KDM Login screen?
<mantise> Hi
<mantise> i just did a purekde
<mantise> to remove gnome from my system
<mantise> after i rebooted, no desktop is starting up ^
<mantise> i only get into the tty login screens
<mantise> if i wanna reinstall kde from console
<mantise> can i just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<mantise> i just tryed to, said everything was installed, and no upgrades
<rork> mantise: you'll probably have to reset kdm as your default desktop manager: `dpkg-reconfigure kdm`
<mantise> oh, gonna try that. sec
<mantise> ok, did that. then just reboot and it should work ?
<rork> I think so
<mantise> Ok, thanks mate
<mantise> bye
<mantise> rork:
<mantise> didnt work
<mantise> when i try to startx/kde
<mantise> it says display not found
<mantise> or that its not set, and cannot connect to the X server
<mantise> keeps saying failed to connect to X server, no screen found
<mantise> might aswell just reinstall ubuntu then
<rork> mantise: might be a graphics driver problem, I've never had that problem
<mantise> yes, it says something with nvidia driver not found aswell
<mantise> when im in console, can i cp a file to my windows hd?
<mantise> i mean, where do i locate the harddisk
<mantise> i need to mount it manuel in console ?
<rork> you can do `ls /media` to check if it's mounted, if it's not you'll have to do a manual mount
<rork> which graphics card do you have?
<GHH> Hello
<rork> hi GHH
<mantise> rork: No, only floppy there. i have an nvidia geforce gtx 460
<GHH> I Installed KDE in Ubuntu 10.10 . But How can i remove this one please http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_000.png
<GHH> ?
<mantise> i installed the driver in gnome when i had that installed, maybe it removed it when, i uninstalled gnome
<GHH> I am spending about 1 month but i still can't remove the wallpaper
<GHH> Can someone help me please?
<GHH> rork,
<rork> GHH is that a wallpaper of the plymouth screen?
<rork> mantise: you can configure the nvidia drivers with `sudo nvidia-config`
<GHH> rork, Actually i am not understanding that where it is exist but i saw this is not exist in plymouth
<mantise> rork, command not found
<GHH> rork, can you guess where is wallpaper is exist?
<mantise> rork: i did nvidia-detector<- was the only command i could use
<mantise> rork: and i got reply: none
<yofel> GHH: sudo update-alternatives default.plymouth
<yofel> if you want to change the splash screen
<yofel> mantise: nvidia-xconfig ?
<yofel> (with sudo)
<yofel> if that's not there then the driver isn't installed
<GHH> yofel, I have my own wallpaper which i want to use
<GHH> yofel, I mean editing it manually and adding company wallpaper
<yofel> oh, then the only thing I know is that you can try to edit the splash files in /lib/plymouth/
<GHH> yofel, Is it not one wallpaper?
<yofel> no, it's a wallpaper I think + the theme which handles the dots, messages and input
<GHH> yeah
<yofel> but I think the background can also be rendered by setting a color gradient in the theme, so no wallpaper at all if that's used
<GHH> yofel, But i can not find the wallpaper in plymouth
<GHH> that is my problem
<yofel> I think it does support using wallpapers, but I don't know how
<GHH> So is it not possible to remove or using Black screen ?
<yofel> well, you can remove the 'splash' option in /etc/default/grub, that *should* give you a black screen
<GHH> yofel, perhaps you are telling about the "quiet splash" but did not work
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas
<GHH> thanks for tried to help me
<mantise> yofel: it didnt work. as su osv :) then gnome must have removed it
<mantise> apt-get install nvidia-?
<yofel> mantise: which driver did you have installed?
<mantise> well, when i had gnome, it found an nvidia driver for geforce gtx 460
<yofel> acutally, try 'sudo jockey-text'
<yofel> ah, that should be nvidia-current then
<mantise> ok, searching atm
<mantise> yofel: when i do jockey-text, it takes a minut
<mantise> but nothing happens
<mantise> just gonna try apt-get install nvidia-current then ?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> after that run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<mantise> validation error
<mantise> data incomplete in file
<mantise> xorg.conf
<mantise> undefined device"(null)"
<yofel> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> then try again
<mantise> referenced by screen "default screen"
<mantise> ok
<mantise> ok, made new file now
<mantise> and did the nvidia xconfig
<mantise> gonna try a reboot, and see if it works then? or just starkde or something ?
<mantise> hm, still looks like it doesnt work.. ill do a reboot, brb
<mantise> it worked after a reboot :) thanks a lot mate :)
<mantise> hm, isnt ther the software manager in kubuntu ?
<GHH> So is there ending helping me about that?
<tdn> Is anyone using Kubuntu 10.04? Will you check what version kile is in that distro? apt-cache show kile
<mandla> Hey guys apart from DIA what else is available for ERD modeling?
<skramer_> tdn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kile
<skramer_> tdn: packages.ubuntu.com is always a good place if you are looking for package information
<Riddell> mandla: Umbrello, but it's not well maintained (volunteers welcome)
<mandla> Riddell: I dnt like it either, i want something link Visual Paradigm, i have it but it wont run on Wine
<tdn> skramer_, thanks.
<adnene> salut tout le monde !
<adnene> c ma 1ere fois dans KU irc
<GHH> I do not know why recovery mode is not working
<rork> !fr | adnene
<ubottu> adnene: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> reinstalled 10.10 on my other linuxbox, but the newest kernel (2.6.35.25) wouldn't boot after updating .. tried all the fixes I could think of but X was totalling broken, so I just deleted the kernel ...any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> er totally broken
<rogerlays> :)
<utku> How can I change DPI manually? I tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it doesn't exist.
<BluesKaj> utku, system settings/application appearance /.fonts / forcefonts dpi
<utku> BluesKaj: Well, I don't want 120 or 96.
<BluesKaj> utku, well, what you want and what you can getalready determined ..dunno of any other settings
<utku> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<thrall_> using "sudo xxd /dev/input/event8" I expected to see data from mouse input. instead it does nothing. Have I misunderstood? (event8 is handler for my mouse according to /proc/bus/input/devices)
<BluesKaj> thrall_, what are you trying to do ?
<thrall_> BluesKaj: Well I'm actually trying to set up a wacom tablet. Part of the process says to test the tablet input with xxd. getting nothing from the tablet event I thought I'd try it on the mouse (which I know works)
<BluesKaj> thrall_, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if you have one to see what the input device mouse settings are.
<thrall_> BluesKaj: I have no xorg.conf file
<CoJaBo> does anyone know how to fix the "network management disabled" error?
<CoJaBo> where network manager gets stick on that ind won't function
<BluesKaj> thrall_, ok you have to drop to a tty , ctrl+alt+f1 , then login , sudo service kdm stop , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , if you have an nvidia card then, sudo nvidia-xconfig , then sudo service kdm start , then startx
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, are you on wifi or ethernet ?
<fixman> heh
<BluesKaj> WirelessEnabled=trueCoJaBo, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state, make sure :  NetworkingEnabled=true , WWANEnabled=true
<BluesKaj> WirelessEnabled=true
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj:  yeh, that's what google said too..
<S3Indiana> Is there an isssue with the Kubuntu forum Getting an error: Service Unavailable
<thrall_> BluesKaj: What should be different now I have done as you said?
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, I took those from my settings
<S3Indiana> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<BluesKaj> did you see a xorg.conf file generated afrter those commands , thrall_ ?
<thrall_> BluesKaj: no
<thrall_> BluesKaj: I thought xorg.conf was no longer used?
<BluesKaj> thrall_, open the the run box (alt+f2) , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to see the settings
<thrall_> BluesKaj: /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist
<BluesKaj> thrall_, it is used in special circumstances like ppl who tablets
<BluesKaj> have
<thrall_> BluesKaj: I know, but I don't currently have one to look at
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Yeh, I might just restore from backup, hopefully i have one :/
<BluesKaj> thrall_, did you drop to a tty to run those commands or did you just usw the cli ?
<thrall_> dropped to tty
<thrall_> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, you still din't answer my question, wifi or ethernet ?
<BluesKaj> thrall_, strange
<BluesKaj> thrall_, what graphics card ?
<thrall_> BluesKaj: Intel GMA950
<thrall_> BluesKaj: So I didn't run the nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> ok, dunno what else to do thrall_ ...not real knowledgeable about tablet computing and I suppose you've already been here :http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<S3Indiana> No one else experiencing an issue with the Kubuntu forum?
<thrall_> BluesKaj: yeah that was where I got to xxd from.
<BluesKaj> S3Indiana, http://www.kubuntuforum.org/ , "no service available"
<S3Indiana> Yup same here
<S3Indiana> Thx. for verifying
<BluesKaj> S3Indiana,  np
<cjgelles> hello @ all here ...
<cjgelles> i am new here ... how are you all ???
<BluesKaj> cjgelles, hi, btw , @ doesn't work on irc , just use ppl's nicks
<cjgelles> oh okay sorry ... thank you for the tip BluesKaj
<xrfang> hi mobile broadband tab is not usable on my knetworkmanager, how to fix it? thanks
<BluesKaj> xrfang, pls explain,useable
<xrfang> BluesKaj: the tab is disabled (gray)
<xrfang> I have googled, and installed modemanager (which was already there actually)
<xrfang> I am 100% sure that my usb modem is compatible with linux. I have used that before, both under kde and gnome
<xrfang> but haven't used that for some days, now it seems not recognizing the hardware, or I am missing some software package? I don't know
<BluesKaj>  xrfang , broadband tab, not familiar with that one
<xrfang> :( ok
<BluesKaj> usb modem is wifi or ethernet , xrfang, I'm a bit confused
<Guest25832>  /join #dondetuhermana
<xrfang> BluesKaj: it is not wifi nor ethernet
<xrfang> it is 3G mobile network
<BluesKaj> xrfang, sorta suspected that ...no wonder I was confused :) ..sorry dunno much about phone surfing
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Actually i did answer, but it went to the wrong channel -_-' wifi.
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, so where are you now in terms of connecting ?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Going to reimage the machine when i get home
<CoJaBo> Seems to be the simplest way to fix it, i have no idea whats messed up
<thrall_> BluesKaj: seems the tablet part of xorg.conf is now in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
<cole> What if I installed one version of an application via the apt-get and then a more recent version by downloading a .deb and installing it, would the se
<cole> Would this be safe?
<busyfingers> hi folks can anyone assisit with a probe with  updates?
<busyfingers> probem rather, sorry, will have to get that M key sortd out.lol
<tborras> \join #debian
<thrall__> W00T! Tablet now working perfectly! Pressure and everything!!
 * thrall__ bounces happily round the room
<Guest80490> Can't we install KDE 4.6 on Lucid?
<Peace-> Guest80490: guess no
<Guest80490> Peace, yes I see :D I mean, why can't it be installed? Also, I won't be able to install 4.7 and 4.8 as well..
<yofel> raffaeleeee: that sould require some system core library updates to get working properly that nobody wants to do and support
<thrall_> This seems most odd: creating  the file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf (in an attempt to fix issues with double-monitor setup resetting on reboot) has caused my wacom tablet (which should be configured according to the pre-existing /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf) to work properly. Remove 10-monitors.conf and the tablet stops working. put 10-monitors.conf back, it starts working again. Can anyone offer an explanation of what is going
<thrall_> on?
<Peace-> raffaeleeee: welll.. a stable realese = fixed version
<raffaeleeee> Peace, ok thx for your explanation. I though only the major version should stay the same (4.x)
<diego_> Someone knows how to start compiz with kubuntu?
<yofel> install compiz-kde and select it in system settings -> default applications. My knowledge stops there
<rosco_y> what is the *VERY BEST* music player?
<rosco_y> as in numero uno
<rosco_y> (I'm wondering which one I should install)
<Peace-> rosco_y: mmm
<Peace-> rosco_y: veryt best depends from you
<Peace-> i use vlc..
<Peace-> someone use juk
<rosco_y> Peace-: actually, I'm trying to start an argument....
<rosco_y> vlc
<rosco_y> juk
<Peace-> amarok
<rosco_y> amarok, there's a name I've used before
<rosco_y> vlc I've used for vidoe
<rosco_y> and even a little video
<Peace-> clementine
<rosco_y> interesting
<rosco_y> never heard of that one
<Peace-> vlc is a very powerfull music plauyer
<Peace-> if you enalble the stuff
<rosco_y> I'll give it a try, thank you!
<george_> hello! how can I share internet connection on Kubuntu 10.10?
<george_> hello friends? how can I share internet connection on kubuntu 10.10?
<areichman> george_: share with another computer?
<raffaeleeee> george_ can you explain better?
<george_> yes, share a wired connection or a 3G modem internet connection with another computer/laptop by creating an ad hoc  wi-fi network. It's very easy to do that on ubuntu 10.10, but I can't find how to do it on kubuntu 10.10.
<raffaeleeee> is the kubuntu machine connected to internet?
<george_> yes, i'm running kubuntu 10.10, I'm connected to the internet using a 3G modem
<diego_> yofel: it starts with compiz but it start with an error of kde :S
<yofel> well, I don't know really, I found compiz-kde too unstable to be actually usable when I tried it once to be honest
<raffaeleeee> george_, what GUI program do you use?
<Peace-> yofel: compiz-kde?
<Peace-> yofel: here there is kwin effects
<george_> raffaeleee: I've tried to find the its name, but couldn't. It's the default one, its symbol is like a blue "m"
<raffaeleeee> george_ ok, so it's network manager
<raffaeleeee> KDE version.. I think it should have an option
<raffaeleeee> for creating an ad-hoc network
<raffaeleeee> can you find it?, george_
<george_> raffaeleee: I can't find it the option to create an ad-hoc network...
<raffaeleeee> hmmm george_, i'm googling for screenshots :/ hold on
<raffaeleeee> I use wicd even on KDE because I have problems with NM
<george_> raffaeleee: thanks...
<raffaeleeee> george_, you could try joining #nm and asking there, cause I can't find screenshots
<george_> raffaeleee: thanks anyway...
<george_> raffaeleee: Thanks. I''l try. It would be nice if  NM had the option to easily create an ad-hoc network, just like ubuntu...
<raffaeleeee> george_ NetworkManager has 2 frontends, one for GNOME and one for KDE.. I think the gnome version has the ad-hoc option, I'm not sure about the kde one..
<george_> raffaeleee: kde one doesn't have it, at least is not "visible"
<raffaeleeee> george_ not good news :D anyway I think it's easy to create an ad-hoc network just with CLI
<raffaeleeee> wait for a moment
<raffaeleeee> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/creating-wireless-ad-hoc-networks-on-linux-boxes-614579/
<raffaeleeee> george_ try this link
<george_> raffaeleee: all right thanks
<george_> raffaeleee: i'll check that later. thanks for your help. bye
<slooksterpsv> hey all, I have a question, what package do I need to reconfigure if no effects are showing in the Desktop Effects setting?
<weboh> How does one install KDE in Ubuntu?
<weboh> do I need Kubuntu instead?
<BluesKaj> weboh, install kubuntu-desktop
<slooksterpsv> there's a couple of ways weboh, you can install kubuntu-desktop via the terminal (or search for it in Software Center)
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, which graphics card ?
<slooksterpsv> ati radeon 4200 HD IGP
<slooksterpsv> it says Desktop Effects are enabled, but: Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues: but nothing listed after
<slooksterpsv> also it lets me do compositing of xrendr, but I want opengl
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, lok in the kmenu/sytem/additional hardware drivers , choose the recommended driver if you have a choice there
<slooksterpsv> doesn't jockey find fglrx though? I've installed the fglrx ran aticonfig --initial -f and also put some optimizations for firefox in xorg
<slooksterpsv> yup it's installed
<BluesKaj> ok which kubuntu version ?
<slooksterpsv> 10.10 64-bit, kde 4.5.1, all upgrades 2.6.35-25 kernel
<slooksterpsv> hmm... I'm going to use the backports and upgrade to 4.6 see if that helps any
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, is that a pci card?
<slooksterpsv> no, laptop, gateway nv53
<doido> vdvdvdvd
<doido> vd
<doido> vd
<doido> vd
<doido> v
<FloodBotK2> doido: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doido> dv
<slooksterpsv> ok so KDE 4.6 made no difference
<slooksterpsv> so under Desktop Effects -> All effects, nothing is listed there, which is odd, cause it did have like accessibility, etc. etc.
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, my old pc with ati inboard didn't run the desktop effects either , the driver wasn't configured to do 3d and dri , unlike the fglrx drivers in previous versions ,like 9.04  I think was the last one
<slooksterpsv> ok... but with Compiz 3d effects work fine, the glxgears shows at least a 500% improvment with the ati drivers vs not, and that, so is it an issue with kwin and the ati driver then?
<BluesKaj> ati's support for linux has been going downhill for quite a while now
<slooksterpsv> kde wise, no offense, cause ATI Drivers in Ubuntu and Xubuntu work great, KDE is the one WM I've had tons of issues with
<slooksterpsv> I guess DE would stand better, cause technically it is a DE with a WM included
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, what about fglxgears , the 6 sided cube which indicates dri and 3d is enabled ?
<slooksterpsv> haven't done that one
<slooksterpsv> bb in about 10
<maco> the kwin devs have talked to X devs and gotten them to start adding the parts of the X API that they use to their performance testing, instead of them only testing the parts Compiz uses, so things should improve in the next release or two
<BluesKaj> maco, he has apoint , I recall the gnome desktop and gdm was much better with the fglrx drivers on ati conboards
<BluesKaj> onboards
<slooksterpsv> nope none of it worked
<slooksterpsv> so BluesKaj, what package installs the effects for KDE
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, it used to be an altered version of compiz , but now I'm not sure
<slooksterpsv> hmmm there's compiz-kde, let's install that
<inazio> ulertzeko modua
<latif> yo
<FloridaGuy> hows come the same repo mirror on 1 distro can be 200 to 300 kbps faster then on another distro
<Realmkeeper> Greetings...
<Realmkeeper> From: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha2/Kubuntu ... "Kubuntu will release version 11.04, the Natty Narwhal, in April 2010." ... Shouldn't that be "in April 2011"
<Mase_wk> nup
<Mase_wk> they will go back in time
<Mase_wk> and release it then...
<Mase_wk> it's just they haven't done it yet
<Mase_wk> so we don't know about it. all part of the plan... =)
<Realmkeeper> Ah, okay. Well, I do LOVE my time machine. See you all in April, 2010!
<Mase_wk> natty is looking good.
<Mase_wk> Realmkeeper: but yes, i guess someone should file a bug with the website and request they change it to 2011.
<mantise> Hi
<Mase_wk> Hi mantise
<mantise> i installed a screen saver pack for kde
<mantise> default pack
<westmi49319> how do I make a program the default?
<mantise> but i want the matrix screensaver as i had in old desktop
<mantise> how can i get that for kde control module - screen saver
<Mase_wk> i think it's the gl matrix screensaver
<Mase_wk> or gl screensavers
<westmi49319> I wanna make ktorrent the default when i click a torrent
<mantise> in my kde screen saver i have a opengl scren savers pack at the moment
<james147> westmi49319: for a specific file type the easiest way is to right click a file of that type > propertities > click the spanner icon on the general page (its a little small :p) and set it there
<Mase_wk> westmi49319: system settings -> file associations
<james147> westmi49319: you can also go to system settings > file association  and look for the file type there
<Realmkeeper> Mase_wk: I was just hoping that one of the webmins will just see the comment here ;)
<Mase_wk> Realmkeeper: i doubt it.
<mantise> Mase_wk: i can see that i have xscreensaver-gl installed, but it doesnt run with my kde screen saver panel ?
<Mase_wk> if you want something fixed, irc isn't the way to do it
<smiffla> this is my first irc, who's proud of me?
<Mase_wk> mantise: have you logged in / out since installing it ?
<westmi49319> hmm..so what type of file is a torrent?
<mantise> Mase_wk: it just told me to shut down the screensaver manager
<mantise> restart the program
<Mase_wk> smiffla: probably your mother and father. I have a son, i am proud of him for every little achievement
<Mase_wk> so i imagine your parents are the same
<Mase_wk> mantise: not sure sorry
<mantise> Mase_wk: np, thanks :)
<smiffla> Mase_wk: that goes without saying, but they're not irc :(
#kubuntu 2011-02-04
<anchorschmidt> Is KDE 4.6 coming out for Kubuntu Lucid?
<maco> no
<maco> 4.6 will ship in 11.04
<anchorschmidt> Yes, but via the Backports PPA?
<maco> lucid will continue receiving updates to the stable 4.4.x tree
<maco> ahh ppa...not sure who's planning on doing what
<anchorschmidt> I have enabled the backports ppa and I'm stuck on 4.5 at the moment
<nabukadnezar43> hi guys, how do i install network-manager-gnome, i want to remove current nm first
<maco> guess it depends if someone gets a Round Tuit?
<anchorschmidt> ok:)
<anchorschmidt> why do you want to do that?
<nabukadnezar43> me?
<anchorschmidt> yes
<nabukadnezar43> i like gnm better
<maco> which nm are you currently using?
<maco> kde has two
<maco> 10.04 and 10.10 shipped different ones, and if you upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 you kept 10.04's
<nabukadnezar43> i am on 10.10
<nabukadnezar43> it's the default one
<nabukadnezar43> it says kde control module, not sure what it is called
<maco> they both have that
<maco> in your panel, it opens up like a big wide rectangle?
<maco> as opposed to a tall menu-like thing?
<maco> thats plasma-widget-network-manager. the other kde one is knetworkmanager which is tall menu-like like the gnome one
<nabukadnezar43> yeah i guess so
<nabukadnezar43> it's just like the one in slackware
<Mase_wk> anyone know if it's possible for the task manager to just display icons instead of program names and icons ?
<yofel> anchorschmidt: there is no 4.6 for lucid and it's not planned either
<yofel> too much work
<maco> nabukadnezar43: slackware ships wicd
<maco> though....hmm i wonder if those have switchable backends to allow them to use wicd...
<maco> yofel: not enough Round Tuits?
<yofel> Mase_wk: no, but you could replace it with plasma-widget-smooth-tasks which can do that I think
<Mase_wk> ok will look at that thanks
<yofel> maco: that too ^^
<Mase_wk> yofel: smooth-tasks seems to work well
<Mase_wk> thanks
<anchorschmidt> smooth tasks is awesome, I'm using it right now.
<anchorschmidt> saves a lot of space
<Mase_wk> yup does indeed, tis why i wanted it
<anchorschmidt> I started a Linux website sometime back. It's located at tux-crazy.com . If anyone is interested, I write how to articles and reviews. I'm going to publish a review of KDE 4.6 tomorrow.
<westmi49319> this is wrong.something happened with the recent updates.every time I click a torrent, it askes me what program I wanna use
<anchorschmidt> how many torrent programs do you have?
<westmi49319> used to just open ktorrent
<westmi49319> just the default?
<maco> is there a "always use this one" checkbox?
<westmi49319> yep
<maco> check it?
<westmi49319> I tried that and it did not work
<maco> hrmph
<anchorschmidt> are you using Google chrome, by chance?
<westmi49319> yeah-ktorrent is the default, also
<westmi49319> firefox
<westmi49319> it changed both my pc's
<anchorschmidt> that's strange.
<westmi49319> yeah, your tellin me...
<westmi49319> now I got 3 more clickes to download
<westmi49319> whatta pain
<westmi49319> :(
<westmi49319> this doesn't help my tech-impared wife...
<westmi49319> huh. lookin at my file associations, and .torrent files are designated for ktorrent.
<westmi49319> gee
<westmi49319> something is wrong...
<nabukadnezar43> maco: i can't start nm-applet now, what should i do
<maco> nabukadnezar43: you have to stop the currently running network manager
<maco> before you can start nm-applet
<maco> it only lets one run at a time
<nabukadnezar43> i unistalled plasma network manager
<nabukadnezar43> i added nm-applet to startup programs
<nabukadnezar43> then restarted
<nabukadnezar43> plasma is not showing in the notifications area any more
<nabukadnezar43> but there is no gnome nm either
<Mase_wk> westmi49319: what are you trying to achieve ?
<nabukadnezar43> ok i found that if i use gnome icons, nm-applet runs
<nabukadnezar43> so what can i do as a workaround
<nabukadnezar43> gnome icons look really ugly
<nabukadnezar43> here's the error i get when i run nm-applet: "http://pastebin.com/1EU1N4iE"
<Merlin__> i need som help could someone tell me how I can remove the cdrom as the active respository through a terminal command
<yofel> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and commend the cd apt line at the top out
<yofel> *comment
<Merlin__> thanks i had to remove kapackage it to install a bunch of stuff to get my wireless working what is the terminal command that i can use to re-install
<Merlin__> new to linux how can i install the upadates once the are dloaded
<Mase_wk> Merlin__: not sure what you mean...the updates should just install themselves
<Mase_wk> you can use apt-get from the command line or kpackagekit to install what you want
<Mase_wk> you can remove the cdrom by editing /etc/apt-sources  or you can use kpackagekit
<Merlin__> ok i didnt know if kpackage was in there or not, when i installed my wireless driver i had to remove and reinstall a bunch of python packages and it uninstalled kpackage and i want to reinstall kpackage to my machine
<cato373> i cant get kontact or any of the the PIM stuff to work after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. i click it and it and the cursor bounces, but then nothing happens. what should i do?
<westmi49319> Mase_wk take a look at what I already wrote earlier?
<westmi49319> hmmm appears he left
<dsrich> cato373: Have you tried running it from the command line?
<cato373> dsrich: i just did. i get a no such file or directory error.
<westmi49319> cato373, did ya try the right click deal?
<westmi49319> right click and open with....
<cato373> westmi49319: it gives me options for removing from the kicker panel
<westmi49319> ah
<cato373> i have everything backed up, so no info is lost, but i would like to use it before class starts. i am hoping it is a simple fix. :)
<Merlin__> anyone know the terminal command using apt-get that i can use to get kpackageit
<dsrich> cato373: May I suggest trying to install/reinstall it?
<westmi49319> sudo apt-get install kpackageit
<cato373> dsrich: yes, that was my next move. i am nervous about doing so. i am at the kontact website looking for what the components are, and what if in any order i should do so.
<westmi49319> password required
<Merlin__> it said that it was unable to locate kpackageit
<westmi49319> althought it is actually kpackagekit
<Merlin__> got it
<Merlin__> thanks
<cato373> westmi49319: i will try it
<cato373> westmi49319: kpackagekit?
<westmi49319> hmm let me check
<westmi49319> yep
<westmi49319> cato373,  that was for Merlin_
<cato373> westmi49319: oops.
<westmi49319> ha my dad's name is Merlin
<cato373> kontact won't reinstall because of unmet dependencies
<Merlin__> ok can anyone tell me why i can not get cairo dock when i chose the bottom position it stays in the right hand corner of the main monitor of my dual display setup
<westmi49319> cato373,  the first thing that google gave me: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=18591
<iulian_> cato373: check did you have instaled libkontactinterface4 and libakonadi-contact4
<cato373> iulian_: kontact : Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu0.0.1 is to be installed
<cato373> what does that mean?
<cato373> westmi49319: i am not sure i want to force the install
<westmi49319> sudo apt-get -f install  will fix any broken dependicies
<cato373> westmi49319: k
<cato373> i used the apt-get build-dep command for kontact. it seems to be loading a bunch of stuff.
<dsrich> cato373: were you planning on building it from source?  That is what build-dep is for
<cato373> dsrich: no. i dont know enought to do that. i thought was rebuilding the upgrade.
<dsrich> cato373: What is the output of 'sudo apt-get install kontact'?
<dsrich> cato373: I am asking what a command-line installation attempt does.
<cato373> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cato373> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dsrich> cato373: Do you have aptitude or synaptic open?
<cato373> now that the packages are done extracting i get:  kontact : Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu0.0.1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<cato373> dsrich:  now that the packages are done extracting i get: kontact : Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu0.0.1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<cato373> dsrich: only quasell, konqueror, and konsole are open
<dsrich> cato373:  Back where we started.
<cato373> i can reinstall ku as 10.10 instead of the upgrade
<cato373> shouldnt take over an hour.
<dsrich> cato373:  I am not familiar enough with the innards of apt to understand why it is complaining the libkdepim4 version unless it is failing because it requires the later version and that version has not entered the repositorrries yet.
<dsrich> cato373 s/complaining/complaining about/
<cato373> dsrich: i will try a direct install of 10.10, since i just upgraded from 10.04.
<dsrich> cato373:  Good luck, and good night...
<cato373> have a good night all. bbl.
<pepee> why did you change ctrl+shift+N to ctrl+shift+T? also, ctrl+shift+T does not change the path to the current, but to $HOME...
<Guest92604> why kuuntu
<Guest92604> why kde 4.6 its slow in netbooks?
<CoJaBo> kde ftw
<RoyalDrew> so... is this a good place to ask about problems with the KDE Plasma desktop?
<RoyalDrew> am i in the wrong channel to ask ?'s
<RoyalDrew> sigh..
<Reaper50435> having trouble install kubuntu on dell inspiron 1501
<GHH> hi
<jschall> I have a USB bluetooth adapter that is 2.0+EDR (0e5e:6622 Conwise Technology Co., Ltd. CW6622). I can plug it into my kubuntu desktop and it immediately detects it and works, however, when I connect a2dp headphones to it, the audio stutters (on for one second, off for one second, on for a second, etc.) Are there any tweaks i can make to make it work? The headphones work fine on my kubuntu netbook with built-in bluetooth
<ct529> hi! I have serious problems with kubuntu and sound
<ct529> half of the time my card is recognised the other half is not
<ct529> it is like a lottery
<ct529> (when you boot kde)
<ct529> I do not have this problem when I switch to gdm + gnome
<ct529> I am on kubuntu 1004 lts 64 bits
<ct529> s/bits/bit
<ct529> codec is SigmaTel STAC9205
<ct529> lspci returns 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<probme> hello
<probme> Recovery Mode is not working after install kdebase-workspace and removed GDM
<probme> How can fix this problem please?
<quintopia> HALP everything suddenly went blurry. i xrandr'd to my laptop screen and it was clear, but then back to the external monitor and it was blurry again!
<orb01> Hi, I just installed 10.10 and installed all updates, and now I'm getting a Kdesudo popup every time I boot saying No command arguments supplied! How do I figure out where this is coming from?
<skidzo> good morning
<skidzo> I have an hardware related install request I would like to install kubuntu on a Thinkstation C20 Xeon X5660
<skidzo> should i do the alternate or can i simply install the normal version?
<skidzo> the system will be running on a 160 BG SSD
<probme> why are you not talking ?
<skidzo> I have an hardware related install request I would like to install kubuntu on a Thinkstation C20 Xeon X5660
<skidzo>  should i do the alternate or can i simply install the normal version?
<skidzo>  the system will be running on a 160 BG SSD
<skidzo> anyone?
<bazhang> skidzo,  a server?
<skidzo> no it will be my workstation
<bazhang> skidzo, either should do then
<skidzo> ok what type of file system?
<bazhang> skidzo, ext4 is default
<skidzo> ok I think i will stay with ext4
<skidzo> then just the normal 64bit
<bazhang> sure
<skidzo> ok thanks
<skidzo> :-)
<bazhang> :)
<probme> ah his problem is solved.. Glad!
<skidzo> well I was wondering if the SSD is chosen as default, and I am curious if the default os can be removed easily
<bazhang> windows is preinstalled?
<skidzo> since its early days ;-)
<skidzo> thats the only reason why people use it or not?
<bazhang> want to dual boot, or just only kubuntu
<skidzo> i don't want to dual boot
<bazhang> then sure, choose 'use entire disk'
<skidzo> but i would like to stay with an image of the old configuration
<bazhang> you may want to ask in ##windows how to do that as I have no idea :)
<skidzo> hehe
<bazhang> perhaps clonezilla, but really I'm clueless in that respect
<skidzo> thanks for the hint actually i don't need to clone Win7 preinstalled
<skidzo> but i would like to clone my system to the other machine which will arrive in a month
<skidzo> I've seen that there is a clonezilla live dvd
<skidzo> ok thanks a lot!
<skidzo> bye!
<skramer_> Just registered with openDesktop.org & would like to use KDE's Social Desktop feature. However, it seems it does not work as long as I'm using OpenID because I have to put my username and passwort... Any idea?
<skramer_> I'm having OpenID Launchpad account, so how to make the Social Desktop use it?
<GHH> bazhang,
<GHH> Hello?
<rork> Hi GHH
<GHH> hi
<GHH> rork, thank for reply but i have problem
<GHH> rork, Do you have experience customizing Ubuntu?
<rork> !ask | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork> I'm not the only one around, if I don't know the question someone else might
<GHH> haha
<GHH> OK
<rork> I have little experience customizing ubuntu, but it's a broad term
<GHH> I am trying to customize Ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04. But i want to get the basic KDE environment(Not kdm for GUI login interface and need to remove GDM)
<GHH> Actually which package do i need to install?
<rork> GHH: kubuntu-desktop for the full package, there's also a minimal KDE install but I can't find the name atm
<andre_> moin
<vhogemann> Hi there, this might be a trick question... Why the ctrl+shift shortcuts on Eclipse IDE stop working when running on KDE (4.6) ?
<vhogemann> Really, it's very annoying
<vhogemann> any insights?
<Peace-> mm
<pry> cheers
<Peace-> maybe because shortcuts are changed
<Peace-> vhogemann: try to see if that shortcuts is already taken by other kde application
<vhogemann> Peace-: nah... I checked on Eclipse, and they're mapped as they used to be
<Peace-> no..
<Peace-> systemsettings
<Peace-> shortcuts
<Peace-> search for that shortcuts
<Peace-> coudl be assigned to a kde application
<vhogemann> Peace-: ok... Iĺl try that, but taking ctrl+shift+w on a system wide level?
<vhogemann> This is just abusive, or mean
<Peace-> vhogemann: i don't use ecclipse i don't know
<Peace-> about that stuff
<vhogemann> Heh
<vhogemann> well, thanks for the tip... I'll try to look on system settings
<Decorian> i have a strange mildly irritating issue, parts of the screen don't refresh when I scroll, particularly noticible in websites (rekonq) but also happens in kontact and okular, any ideas where to look for the source?
<vhogemann> Decorian, pehaps your video driver... and desktop effects.
<vhogemann> Decorian, try to disable Desktop Effects and see if the problem persists
<Decorian> ok  thanks, i'll have a go
<GuKK_devel_> I'm trying to install 10.04 and missing the printer for sending a fax. Where can I find it?
<terror> hy!
<terror> just installed kubuntu and was wondering , is it safe to update packages ?
<Pici> terror: Why wouldn't it be?
<terror> because of the xorg updates - i think there is a chance for the system to break (hope I'm wrong because they are already installing :) )?
<terror> or are they tested prior to adding them in the default repositories ?
<terror> aka considered stable
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Peace-> terror: wich version ?
<Peace-> which
<Peace-> 10.04?
<Peace-> 10.10?
<terror> 10.10
<Peace-> terror: standard repository?
<terror> yes
<terror> didn't change anything related to software sources
<Peace-> terror: why do you want upgrade your system doesn't it work well now?
<Peace-> upgrade system = the best way to mess a working computer
<Peace-> stable computer = no upgrade
<terror> it feels kinda sluggish (x3100 intel card) , hoping it will be better after the updates
<Peace-> if you have an issue you have the right to try to solve it with an upgrading
<Peace-> terror: mm ok you can do this...
<terror> well , updates are installed , gonna restart and keep fingers crossed
<Peace-> terror: go on /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> terror: in that folder therea re all packages
<Peace-> and if you have not clean your system your old packages
<Peace-> use the filter bar of dolhin
<Peace-> and see xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Peace-> it shoudl be one or more packages
<Peace-> that are old packages and new pacakges
<Peace-> if you got a bad upgrade you can downgrade it
<Peace-> by sudo dpkg -i pathtooldpackagedeb
<terror> terror@Aspire-5720Z:/var/cache/apt/archives$ ls | grep intel
<terror> libdrm-intel1_2.4.21-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<terror> xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.12.0-1ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<terror> so these 2 ?in case of a fail ?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> should be
<terror> ok Peace , thank you very much , I appreciate your help
<Peace-> xserver-xorg-video-intel-blablaNUMBER
<Peace-> xserver-xorg-video-intel-blablaNUMBER+1
<Peace-> you shoudl pick the older one if you get problems
<Peace-> but if you have only one..
<Peace-> i guess you have clean your system
<Peace-> anwyway you can download the old packages
<Peace-> from live cd
<terror> ok , cool
<terror> thanks , brb (hope it goes well)
<terror> well , seems like the upgrade went well , but kwin still feels slow
<terror> is that common on intel video cards ?
<mandla> Hey guys, iv been using MS Office on Wine, now my document is kinda corrupt, how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> !VB mandla
<BluesKaj> !VB | mandla
<BluesKaj> !virtual
<mandla> BluesKaj: Sir? I dnt understand.
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mandla> BluesKaj: What i need to do is to repair my document coz it is showing boxes.
<BluesKaj> MSOffice shouldn't be run in wine , you're better off using Open Office or libreoffice
<cdybeijing> hi guys, I have a quick command line interpretation question... after some updates, I'm getting the following feedback:
<BluesKaj> mandla,have you tried open office ..it supports most ms office docs
<BluesKaj> cdybeijing, ?
<cdybeijing> UserWarning: Module anki was already imported from /location/anki/_init_.py, but /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/anki-1.0.1-py2.6.egg is being added to sys.path
<cdybeijing> after that, I am getting a runtime warning
<mandla> BluesKaj: yah i tried it but its as well displaying boxes.
<cdybeijing> I really don't know what happened, only updates I made were system prompted
<cdybeijing> there is really a lot of feedback in the command line after I try to run the program, what I typed is only a little
<weld> Hi, after some natty upgrade during the last days, desktop effects no longer can be enabled. when i log in with a new (empty) account, desktop effects are enabled though. i tried removing all kwin config files from my home folder, but it still doesn't allow me to enable desktop effects. does anyone know how i can reset all kwin related stuff?
<BluesKaj> cdybeijing, maybe you're missing some repositories or have conflicting package updates from repositories
<coder2> Hello
<cdybeijing> since the program was working two days ago, I guess I must have a conflict
<coder2> Please help me with KMix problem after KDE update 4.4.3->4.5
<cdybeijing> is there a way to check for conflicts?
<BluesKaj> weld, ask in ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> cdybeijing, I use synaptic to repair broken dependencies , it works quite well
<weld> coder2: what's the problem with kmix?
<BluesKaj> weld, #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> coder2, open alsamixer and check your settings there
<coder2> weld: Sound begins when mixer volume reaches 23%. Below 23% it is muted. And 23% sounds loudy
<weld> coder2: oh, i had another problem then:) i could solve mine by deleting the kmix config files
<coder2> weld: Where to find those fies?
<weld> 'find -name kmix*' should find them
<coder2> BluesKaj: alsamixer works like charm
<coder2> BlueKaj: but sound volume icon in the desktop corner belongs KMix.
<coder2> weld: thank you. I'll try
<coder2> weld: Deleting kmix config files did not help
<BluesKaj> cdybeijing, also sudo apt-get check , then if you have a prob , then sudo apt-get check -f
<coder2> weld: I think it is connected with pulseaudio somehow
<Peace-> coder2: have you got a problem with audio card?
<coder2> I have got problems with kmix volume control after update KDE from 4.4.3 to 4.5
<BluesKaj> coder2, kmix is just a kde link to alsamixer , if you havbe any M s in the vol ctrls then you have mute tuend on in alsamixer
<Peace-> coder2: check if you hav pulseaudio installed please
<coder2> Peace-: It is installed
<Peace-> coder2: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> coder2: on the konsole please
<Peace-> what do you see?
<Peace-> i guess the pulse stuff
<Peace-> coder2: anyway read this , it's my blog http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<coder2> BluesKaj:  KMix now references to pulseaudio devices only
<coder2> Peace-: I see alsamixer which smothly controls audio levels.
<Peace-> coder2: or you install some stuff of pulse
<Peace-> coder2: or you remove pulse
<Peace-> coder2: read that page you could fix
<coder2> Could someone advise how to rollback KDE to 4.4.3 on lucid. I have too much problems with KDE 4.5
<Peace-> coder2: first
<Peace-> coder2: remove the ppa
<Peace-> coder2: second remove all kde packages
<Peace-> coder2: then reinstall all kde packages
<Peace-> are you wonder how ?
<Peace-> ing
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> coder2: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<coder2> Peace-: thank you
<florian_> i got no sound in firefox and no sound for flash
<florian_> any idea?
<florian_> using 4.6
<Peace-> florian_: mmm libasound ?
<Peace-> libasound2
<Peace-> guess
<Peace-> *not sure*
<florian_> Peace-: already installed , newest version
<Peace-> florian_: running firefox on the konsole what did it say?
<Peace-> does
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> florian_: sound where on flash ?
<florian_> Peace-: *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<florian_> on sound for html5 videos either
<florian_> no*
<florian_> so generally no sound in browsers
<coder2> Peace: The page http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/ contains shell command examples, but the examples exceed the page widt
<Peace-> coder2: :S on chromium is workin fine
<Peace-> here
<florian_> Peace-: well i think its some pulseaudio issue
<coder2> Peace-: Firebug works also. :-P
<florian_> Peace-: it worked fine yesterday but today i got a new soundcard installed and had to switch output to that device
<Peace-> florian_: mm alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> florian_:  F6:  Select sound card
<florian_> html5 video works in reqkonq
<florian_> Peace-: yeah, that works fine
<florian_> but i got no sound in firefox
<florian_> nor flash
<florian_> i think its a pulseaudio issue
<florian_> somehow pulseaudio sound doesnt get routed to phonon
<Peace-> florian_: mm go on system settings
<Peace-> florian_: on multimedia
<Peace-> florian_: backend ?
<Peace-> have you what?
<moldy> the first thing i do after installing kubuntu is get rid of pulseaudio :p
<Peace-> moldy: mee too..
<florian_> ok, i changed backend to gstreamer
<Peace-> florian_: you need pulse?
<florian_> only audio output is pulseaudio
<Peace-> florian_: do you need pulse for some strange stuff like guitar?
<Peace-> jack jackd?
<Peace-> if not condiser to remove it..
<Peace-> xD
<florian_> i suppose not
<Peace-> florian_: you too read this
<florian_> linux printing + sound just sucks incredible
<Peace-> florian_: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<moldy> florian_: apt-get remove pulseaudio and you're probably good
<Peace-> florian_: consider to install even phonon-backend-vlc
<BluesKaj> florian_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> +1 BluesKaj
<susundberg> sound hah! sound works fine but try to get 3D and Wlan to work
<florian_> extras is installed
<susundberg> And printing works mostly, fine though pdf cannot be printed in portrait mode :D
<Peace-> florian_: have you removed pulse first?
<susundberg> dont remove pulse, pulse is fine
<BluesKaj> !Medibuntu | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Peace-> susundberg: you say this
<Peace-> susundberg: here there is a lots of people with huge problem with pulse
<Peace-> susundberg: like me...
<susundberg> run pavucontrol
<Peace-> susundberg: i know that
<susundberg> and check output/input devices
<susundberg> (no this was for florian_ )
<Peace-> nope man i will not install gtk stuff
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio works fro some , but not for others , mostly it's for dedicated pci sound cards , for onboards PA can be troublesome, susundberg
 * susundberg has onboard sound on 2 different machines and PA works fine
<moldy> good thing they made it the default, considering how rare onboard sound cards are ;)
<Peace-> ...
<susundberg> but yes, i belive that its not perfect system yet :)
<Peace-> susundberg: perfect?
<Peace-> it sucks at all for me
<susundberg> the kde mixer is missing some functionality that is only on pavucontrol
<susundberg> if the mixer app is sucking its not server app fault
<BluesKaj> susundberg, then you're lucky...it works on mine too but Im prefer to have more oprtions then PA provides
<Peace-> it's not only pvacontrol you are missin
<Peace-> there are 2 other stuff you should install if you want use pulse well
<moldy> when i install pa, i don't have any useful mixer channels in kmix at all :p as soon as i uninstall it, everything is fine
<Peace-> susundberg: pavucontrol  paprefs  paman
<Peace-> moldy: the solution there is... pavucontrol  paprefs  paman
<Peace-> moldy: but they are gtk...
<Peace-> :S
<susundberg> i havent need anything but pavucontrol and that to change my mic input port (that kmix does not support)
<Peace-> so i remove pulse :D i get the old way :D
<BluesKaj> to me PA is just another layer of unecessary audio processing that adds distortion
<Peace-> BluesKaj: +1
<susundberg> yeah and VESA also works quite reliable on graphical side .. ;)
<moldy> Peace-: i can't be bothered. pa does no good for me. apt-get remove is the right solution in my case.
<Peace-> moldy: :) mine too man
<susundberg> but true, i have experienced weird balalaikka-sound some times
<BluesKaj> susundberg, it may work for you but not evertone , you nedd to accept that
<BluesKaj> everyone
<susundberg> yea i do. But i just want to point out that its not _that bad_ system
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you know i got always a lots of noise on my mic..
<Peace-> BluesKaj: look at this ...
<susundberg> that solution is always "remove it"
<florian_> Peace-: got it working with pavucontrol
<susundberg> \o/
<florian_> i need to check alsa playback on MYSOUNDCARD
<florian_> geez
<Peace-> florian_: nice
<florian_> kde, why ist there no pulseaudio setting!
<florian_> the whole media setting sucks tons of dks
<moldy> susundberg: a system that is apparently completely broken in so many cases is bad, imo.
<Peace-> florian_: because kde deosn't support right now pulse well... kubuntu has decided to install it by default..
<Peace-> that is
<BluesKaj> florian_, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i know you dont understand audio ... anyway.. http://blip.tv/file/4719321?filename=Nowardev-ScontornareCapelliKrita775.m4v
<florian_> BluesKaj: got it working already
<Peace-> BluesKaj: this is the best audio recording i can do.. :S
<florian_> speakertest is dead though
<Peace-> BluesKaj: on windows instead the signal is cleaner
<florian_> btw what amazes my often is how extremely the ubuntu kernel sucks
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I do understand audio , very well in fact ..been an audio phile and sound guy and musician/ drummer for 40 yrs , Your mic boost is too high and the input impedance of your mic might be mismatched with the pc audio mic in , that can caus eline noise probs
<florian_> plus how hard it is to get your own working and install proprietary drivers for it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm try it again anyway with max boost ... on windows i ahve nicer audio :S
<BluesKaj> florian_, have you checked alsamixer for muted inputs and ctrls set too high or low
<susundberg> its not ubuntu kernel that sucks its 3rd party drivers that are bad
<florian_> BluesKaj: yes
<susundberg> if they would just do proper job on the first place in upstream kernel world would be better place
<susundberg> but no
<BluesKaj> Peace-, NO! your mic boost is too high
<florian_> susundberg: ive never had any problems with arch linux kernel + third party drivers
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) ok
<susundberg> they do this shitty binary drivers that never work
<florian_> ah yeah, i forgot to mention graphics drivers
<florian_> wether closed or open source, both suck
<susundberg> nice for you. GPU and WLAN is pain in the ass for me
<susundberg> nvidia shitty shitty and wlan "there is no limits what we can do" devices
<susundberg> fuck them
<BluesKaj> there's no need for PA for most setups , if you have alsa set up properly
<FloodBotK2> susundberg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have set boost to zero... :S
<Pici> susundberg: Please mind your language here.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: no way i get some tic tic tic
<Peace-> always
<BluesKaj> Peace-, not zero just try 80% or so
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<susundberg> BluesKaj: shoudn't the 'boost' be at zero but 'volume' at 80% ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD i set what i want but you got always tic tic tic tic every tot seconds :(
<florian_> k, ty for help, cyall
<BluesKaj> susundberg, depends on your card , some don't have a boost so it has no ctl slider
<Peace-> *i get
<BluesKaj> One thing you guys if you run Skype you need Pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> skype on ubuntu requires pulesaudio , I thought I'd better mention that
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> before upgrading kde, when I plugged my external HD, it was mounted under /media/disk. know, it is mounted under /media/<UUID>. what does that mean ?
<susundberg> gribouille: the UUID is unique id for each disk
<susundberg> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BluesKaj> gribouille, look in /etc/fstab to see if the device is listed
<terror> Peace- : Thanks again for your help , I went ahead and installed KDE 4.6.0 from the ppa and its much snappier than 4.5 , I can enable most effects too wich is great!
<gribouille> BluesKaj, no, it isn't
<gribouille> susundberg, I know what an UUID is. my question is : why did kde's behavior change ?
<gribouille> what is this uhelper mount option ?
<BluesKaj> gribouille, ok it may be automounted like the cdrom is and neds no fstab/mtab link
<BluesKaj> needs
<vhogemann> Hi there, I have a Dell Studio with an ATI Mobility Radeon 540... And the notebook freezes when it comes back from sleep. I've found some bugs filled on launchpad for different Dell notebooks but none quite matches my own... Anyone here has issues with hibernate/sleep on Maverick ?
<gribouille> BluesKaj, clearly, since it was automatically mounted
<BluesKaj> :)
<vhogemann> Oh, and the freeze happens both with fglrx and radeon drivers...
<shane4ubuntu> Ohh, got it, it is fish://user@location:port/location/on/disk
<shane4ubuntu> hmm
<shane4ubuntu> :p
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<shane4ubuntu> I probably never would have guessed fish
<james147> shane4ubuntu: if you can its generally better to use sftp rather then fish
<shane4ubuntu> james147: does that work through ssh??
<james147> shane4ubuntu: yes
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok
<shane4ubuntu> let me see if that works
<shane4ubuntu> ok, works too
<shane4ubuntu> is that more secure?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: ^^ they basically do the smae thing, jsut fish is a perl (i think) hack to get it to work where sftp fails
<shane4ubuntu> I'm not terrible concerned about security, as I'm working across LAN
<james147> ^^ still its generally better
<shane4ubuntu> right, I will use that, in gnome I think I just used: ssh://user@location:Port
<shane4ubuntu> Thanks james147 for the info
<james147> yeah, not sure what gnome is doing... i think sftp is the proper protacall
<james147> (though i dont know)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Fish does some nicer things but it makes a lot of assumptions about the server. sftp is actually within the spec so anywhere a ssh server exists you are sure that sftp will work
<james147> Daskreech: what nicer things?
<Daskreech> Updates preiodically without you having to hit refresh etc
<shane4ubuntu> cool, I just like having gui ssh to copy and paste files on my computers, so that is nice enough for me.
<Daskreech> There are some nice little differences but for the most part get used to sftp as fish is a hack though it is nice
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Choir <------------- -------------> preaching : shane4ubuntu
<Daskreech> Gah
<Daskreech> meant Daskreech for the first one
<Daskreech> stupid fingers
<shane4ubuntu> lol??  what
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<shane4ubuntu> you are a trip
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: never heard the expression preaching to a choir? :)
<shane4ubuntu> yes, I have, even used it, however I didn't get the gui picture of it. :)
<shane4ubuntu> I never new that sftp worked with ssh, so in theory I could use that to my actual web page server (I have ssh access)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: exactly
<Daskreech> and scp
<james147> (and rsync)
<shane4ubuntu> yes, I use scp and rsync over ssh, but never new I could have a gui setup through sftp and dolphin (or nautilus before)
<Daskreech> james147: nope
<shane4ubuntu> rsync -avuz -e ssh 'user@location'  works like a charm I use it regularly
<james147> Daskreech: no?
<Daskreech> james147: No ssh doesn't get you rsync automatically
<Daskreech> you have to set that up yourself
<james147> Daskreech: no, not automatically, but if rsync is on the remote then you can
<Daskreech> ssh does get you sftp and scp automatically
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, no, not without the option, you have to plug that in, but it does work well
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks all, gotta run
<Daskreech> Just saying because shane4ubuntu mentioned he has ssh on his server and as a consequence can sftp
<Daskreech> Ok Bye shane4ubuntu
<Daskreech> Always nice talking to you
<shane4ubuntu> Same to you Daskreech appreicate the help!
<shane4ubuntu> I prefer the sftp in dolphin rather than scp so I don't have to type all the names correctly. :)
<Daskreech> I didn't do anything today :)
<shane4ubuntu> of the copied files that is
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: And you get a nice notification :)
<shane4ubuntu> right
<shane4ubuntu> ok cya
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> Please help me to reinstall kubuntu desktop
<rork> coder2: can you tell us what you tried, what is the problem?
<Daskreech> rork: that was helpful
<Daskreech> I'm never quite sure if I'm happy that there is more activity on #kubuntu-devel than there is on #kubuntu
<james147> Daskreech: well it either means there are no users, or no problems :D
<james147> (or both)
<Daskreech> Well this is still one of the larger rooms on Freenode
<BluesKaj> amarok crashes in kde 4.6 , vlc is ok for video/movies but I'm crazy about it for music , ant recommends ?
<Daskreech> and back in the day there was a constant set of issues streaming through here with each release we have a lot of people the two weeks after then it just gets really quiet
<BluesKaj> not crazy
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Juk? Bangarang?
 * Daskreech uses Kaffiene a lot more for music than movies
<anchorschmidt> Clementine is a great music player. It can also convert music.
<james147> BluesKaj: have you tryed amarok with a clean profile?
<james147> BluesKaj: I had an issue with the rc or final... where the dynamic playlists where causing amarok to crash, deleting tehm fixed it
<yofel> BluesKaj: what's the backtrace?
<BluesKaj> james147, , i use amarok to play a whole album , but otherwise I don't like it  much , it's clunky and unresponsive so i don't  create any playlists
 * yofel had a hard time getting backtraces from amarok though recently...
<BluesKaj> amarok was fine in kde3
<BluesKaj> they ruined it IMO
<BluesKaj> the devs that is
 * james147 disagrees
<BluesKaj> :)
<yofel> it usually works fine here, last crash was phonon related, but that's natty
<yofel> and I never tried amarok in kde3 ^^
<Daskreech> Nakkel: Clementine then
<Daskreech> But I still lik Juk
<BluesKaj> I liked audacious but I try to keep gtlk apps to a minimum
<Daskreech> it just plays music. That's all
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, cool , I'll check it out
<anchorschmidt> Just wrote a review of KDE 4.6. I tried to make this review as good as possible. http://www.tux-crazy.com/2011/02/kde-46-reviewed-power-packed-desktop.html
<DarthFrog> Good as in the quality of the review or good as in presenting KDE SC 4.6 in the best possible light?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> I'm trying to figure that out as well
<anchorschmidt> Quality of the review
<anchorschmidt> I hope you like it
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, so far i like juk's options and simple and easy layout :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: it's annoyingly and refreshingly simple
<BluesKaj> yup, so far so good Daskreech
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: at somepoint you may hit stuff you want it to do (like stream) but it should get you there well over 80% of the time
<BluesKaj> I don't stream much . this pc is our media server and it's located in the tv room with all the audio and video equipment connected up
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: runs as smoothly as a warm block of butter sliding over the frozen surface of a pond in winter
<Daskreech> I take it you tried that?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ah KIO should work nicely for that
<anchorschmidt> haha, I was really surprised by how smooth it was so I wanted to express how smooth and this was the image that came in my head
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> as a bonus it's open source
<Daskreech> http://www.tux-crazy.com/p/how-software-is-reviewed.html <------ should be a standard
<anchorschmidt> Thank you, I was really wondering how to judge software because it's not fair to give something marks because you feel like it, so I tried to come up with a method.
<Daskreech> to be clear I don't thnk that all review sites should have those critera. Just somewhere that explains across the board how they approach reviews
<anchorschmidt> yes, different people approach things differently but they should give some justification for the grades that they give software
<onewayne> has anyone tried the new puppy 5.2 as a media center yet
<Daskreech> Something like if it's from MS we try to nitpick and look for all the flaws we can but anything from Apple gets glowing praise despite any glaring omissions that everyone else has unless it's too expensive for us to buy then we will be disaapointed.
<Daskreech> Just to give me a heads up
<genii-around> onewayne: Whis is Kubuntu support :) Puppy is another animal altogether, so to speak
<anchorschmidt> :) Have to leave now, thank you for the your comments
<anchorschmidt> *you comments
<anchorschmidt> *your comments
<onewayne> not so linux all same i have them all
<Daskreech> onewayne: Yes but the point being that if you ask in Puppy's channel you are far far far more likely to find puppy users
<Daskreech> It's a good IRC rule of thumb I try to live by
<genii-around> onewayne: Puupy Linux support is in #puppylinux
<ubuntu_> Looking for how to implement RTOS in Ubunto
<ubuntu_> Is this a good idea?
<ubuntu_> Do UBUNTU as Realtime OS?
<ubuntu_> Or.... do ANY have a good tips for OS strictly for radiocommunication?
<Corin> I have an issue in Konsole...
<Corin> It keeps telling me permission denied and a I've had to sudo certain commands that a friend tells me should not need to be.
<genii-around> Corin: For graphical apps use kdesudo from the konsole for elevated privelege. For most commandline apps sudo is ok. Nano however and perhaps some others get their settings file overwritten and may complain they can't open it, etc. Changing permissions back on it usually fixes
<rork> !info linux-rt
<ubottu> Package linux-rt does not exist in maverick
<rork> ubuntu_: a real time kernell is available in 10.04 in as the linux-rt metapackage. I have no experience with it whatsoever or know if it's good for your tasks.
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: replace your kernel with linux-rt
<genii-around> ep
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: and there are radio communication packages I just don't remember what they are called now ;9
<genii-around> Misdirect, apologies
<Corin> genii-around: The issue is when I'm compiling...
<Corin> cmake won't work unless I sudo.
<Corin> How do I run KDEsudo?
<ubuntu_> go to konsoll and type sudo su, the your root pwd
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: that's sudo he wants kdesudo (assuming He)
<Daskreech> Corin: alt+F2 -> kdesudo <application> <arguments to application>
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Do not recommend that
<ubuntu_> kdesudo command NOT found :???
<Daskreech> in general or for this situation ?
<Corin> X_x
<Corin> I'm so confused.
<Daskreech> Corin: kdesu ? :)
 * Corin is a very new Linux user.
<anchorschmidt> it's kdesu
<Daskreech> Sorry
<Daskreech> Corin: welcome to Linux and KDE :)
<Corin> What arguments do I put?
<Corin> I'm confused.
<ubuntu_> Xlib: conXlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<genii-around> Corin: sudo with cmake should be fine. It's a command-line app, and depending on what you're making with it, might require access to directories like /bin /sbin and so on which regular user has no write priveleges upon
<Corin> genii-around: Regular users?
<Datateknikk> if you type sudo su, then root pwd, you would not be NEEDED to type either su or sudo
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: http://identi.ca/conversation/62916334#notice-63718766
<genii-around> Datateknikk: The use of "sudo su" in ubuntu is discouraged! sudo -i instead
<Daskreech> Corin: sorry just if you are opening say a text editor you can put the file you want to open
<genii-around> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Daskreech> so something like kdesu kate ~/Documents/rootrequired.txt
<Datateknikk> to get in normal mode you may allso type exit after you du what you wanted to do
<Datateknikk> to get out of root-mode
<Daskreech> Corin: if that made any sense to you
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: Thank you so much, that meant a lot to me
<Datateknikk> The root pwd, is what you typed as username in installing linux
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: I'm assuming that you know who that is? :)
<maco> Datateknikk: er, not really
<maco> Datateknikk: there is no root password
<maco> !sudo | Datateknikk
<ubottu> Datateknikk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Daskreech> Corin: if that didn't I can explain it slower
<Datateknikk> If you have NO pwd in root, you may just type sudo su, nothin else
<bazhang> Datateknikk, no
<bazhang> Datateknikk, please listen
<maco> Datateknikk: the root account is locked by default
<Daskreech> Corin: Do you understand Linux permissions?
<Datateknikk> I am experienced user of linux
<bazhang> Datateknikk, its sudo -i for a root shell, sudo is enough
<bazhang> Datateknikk, then please listen
<maco> Datateknikk: ubuntu handles root differently from other distros
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: The KDE Kwin developer! I thought that it was you at first but now I had a great surprise, or is that you too?
<bazhang> Datateknikk, recommending that is not the kubuntu/ubuntu way, so please do not
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: No that's the KWin maintainer
<Datateknikk> i use ubunto
<Corin> Daskreech: Kinda.
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: Wow, now I'm so motivated to make my website better and write better articles
<Daskreech> I sent out the article on Identi.ca he read it and responded. I didn't give it to him directly but thought that him liking your image was nice :)
<bazhang> Datateknikk, thats fine. do not recommend that in future, thanks.
<Datateknikk> In terminal i type sudo su, to get root rights, then i type pwd, if there is
<ikonia> Datateknikk: stop
<ikonia> Datateknikk: that will break the permissions model in ubuntu
<Datateknikk> ???
<ikonia> Datateknikk: do not tell people to do that
<Datateknikk> Permission model?
<ikonia> yes
<maco> Datateknikk: you'
<maco> re not supposed to set a root password in ubuntu
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: Thank you very much :)
<Datateknikk> Do not tell? Why?
<Datateknikk> ubuntu is as all other, OPEN OS
<ikonia> Datateknikk: because it breaks the user permissions model and does not set the root enviornment properly
<Datateknikk> Do not follow you ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> if you don't understand, it's best you follow the advice and not recommend it
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: You don;t have an identi.ca account?
<Datateknikk> cause why?
<ikonia> I've just explained why
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: No, But I'll get one now.
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: ha ha Ok I can pass on your sentiments if you like
<Reaper50435> I am having a problem I just put kubuntu on a different laptop and I updated the system and now I cant use the keyboard or the mousepad but I pulled a usb mouse in and it works fine but I dont have a usb keyboard. So how do I fix this
<Datateknikk> Reaper50435, did you do direct copy, or fresh install?
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: This is really special for me. I think I'll do it. I've never used identi.ca but I hope that it's possible
<Reaper50435> fresh
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: I can help you if you like
<Datateknikk> strange, thinkpad?
<Daskreech> Corin: Would you like me to explain the kdesu thing again?
<Datateknikk> Reaper50435, strange, what computer do you have?
<Corin> Not particularly.
<Datateknikk> IBM is a computer with som incompatible hardware
<Corin> I'm just wondering why I was told that it was a bad thing to have to sudo.
<Reaper50435> Datateknikk: the one I installed kubuntu on is a dell inspiron 1501
<ikonia> Corin: sudo is a good thing
<Datateknikk> DELL?
<Datateknikk> OOPs
<Datateknikk> I throw all dell in the dumpster
<Reaper50435> yeah i know but its my aunts
<Datateknikk> You do have to install with KDE, NOT GNOME
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> Datateknikk: do not miss-lead people
<bazhang> Datateknikk, thats not right
<ikonia> Reaper50435: you can use whatever desktop you want
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: I'm making an account right now, I'll tell you if I need anything :) Thank you
<Datateknikk> The KDE has more compatibility for hardware then GNOME
<Reaper50435> yeah i use arch linux with kde GUI on my laptop
<ikonia> Datateknikk: it's a desktop, not the OS, the OS is hardware compatible, not the desktop
<ikonia> Datateknikk: do not miss-lead people again
<Daskreech> Corin: no if you run a GUI application with sudo it can mess things up
<Daskreech> Corin: but cmake is fine
<Daskreech> since it's obviously not a GUI
<Datateknikk> I fackt, i have dificulty with som hardware with GNOME, and have all hardware listed in KDE, tell me why then wiseass
<bazhang> Datateknikk, stop it
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: it has better support for your hardware. I'm sure you have people that can't get KDE working with thier hardware and they are fine with GNOME
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: alright :)
<Datateknikk> As all iknow, this is a channel for K----ubuntu, as in KDE
<ikonia> Datateknikk: it is a channel for kubuntu, that doesn't mean misslead people that kubuntu fixes gnome problems
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: correct but the support for hardware comes from the Kernel
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: I sent him a message. Wow, this is really exciting, for a KDE developer to read my review
<Datateknikk> I tests computers against GNOME and KDE, KDE gets on top every time
<ikonia> Datateknikk: stop now please, I appreciate you like kde, but making up things to make people use it is wrong
<Daskreech> anchorschmidt: :-D Welcome to participating in FOSS
<Corin> Can the terminal be used to delete a folder?
<bazhang> Corin, sure
<Corin> How?
<ikonia> Corin: "rm"
<Daskreech> Corin: rmdir is the "official" way
<genii-around> Corin: If the folder has stuff in it, use rm -rf foldername
<Daskreech> but it means you have to ensure the folder is empty
<ikonia> Datateknikk: no it's not "official"
<Daskreech> most people use rm -rf
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Daskreech: rmdir is not "official"
<Daskreech> ikonia: I think you are reacting
<gpc> Datateknikk: stop with the misinformation.
<Datateknikk> I dont just like, KDE, i having extremly positive hardware compatibility with KDE, as in, it has to have somthing GNOME does NOT have, in communication with kernel
<ikonia> Daskreech: no, I'm not
<Daskreech> ikonia: You are responding to the wrong person :)
<ikonia> Daskreech: ahh yes
<ikonia> my apologies
<Daskreech> Corin: -r makes it delete folders recursively and -f means force
<anchorschmidt> Daskreech: All thanks to you
<Daskreech> Really? I didn't write any reviews :)
<Datateknikk> talk about discrimator, kick me cause i say KDE has better support for hardware then GNOME?
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: Look take this to kubutu-offtopic
<bazhang> Datateknikk, lets move on please
<Datateknikk> It is in FACKT
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Datateknikk> Why, cause people is to be told KDE is bad?
<Datateknikk> Do you get payed by MICROSOFT?
<genii-around> Datateknikk: This channel is for assisting people with their kubuntu problems. If you want to discuss how good or bad kde is, or other things not directly relating to helping users with their kubuntu problems, then #kubuntu-offtopic is the correct channel for that
<Datateknikk> Tell me. WHY am i NOT allowed to even mention sudu su?
<ikonia> Daskreech: because it is not the ubuntu supported method, it breaks the permissions model and can cause problems
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: You are allowed to mention it but don't recommend it
<ikonia> Daskreech: as I've told you
<Datateknikk> cause?
<Daskreech> ikonia: projecting again :)
<ikonia> Daskreech: how annoying
<ikonia> my apologies
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: because of what ikonia just said. the method recommended is sudo -i
<Daskreech> which does the same thing as far as the user is concerned and has better permission security
<Datateknikk> I am an tecknican, i DO use this everytime, what is wrong doing this?
<Daskreech> Datateknikk: take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Datateknikk: the fact that I'm telling you and you still don't get it shows you shouldn't ask and just accept it
<Daskreech> Corin: how are you going?
<Corin> I'm fine.
<Corin> I guess I was just being paranoid.
<Corin> However, I am recompiling from scratch, since there seems to be a bug.
<Daskreech> doesn't mean that you are wrong :)
<Corin> The odd thing is, I'm technically using a program that's not installed on my computer.
<Daskreech> Corin: not an issue as long as you have a path to it and rights
<Daskreech> I use programs not installed on my computer all the time
<Corin> No.
<Corin> I meant... I erased it from my computer but I'm still using it. :)
<genii-around> Corin: If you create a program from source code by downloading the source code and doing cmake or so on, then it is not going to be seen as having been installed by the package manager system
<Corin> genii-around: Not what I'm saying. lol
<Torch> Corin: you erased the application binary via rm?
<Torch> Corin: while the program was running?
<Corin> ^
<Torch> Corin: not a problem for linux. you could even restore the binary via /proc if you wanted to
<Corin> I know.
<Corin> I didn't say it was a problem.
<Corin> I just meant that it amused me.
<Datateknikk> nonsens
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> i cant maximize emacs or gvim window in kde
<Goliath> why is that?
<Corin> Goliath: Did you happen to force the window sizes? :o
<Goliath> yes
<Goliath> doesnt work
<Corin> No, I meant...
<Corin> Forcing the window size makes it so you can't maximize that window.
<hauni> hey guys ... got a pretty new toshiba laptop with xd card reader ... got the newest kubuntu ... can't get the xd card reader to work ... any easy tricks????
<hauni> i mean like something I'll have it working in 15 min
<Daskreech> hauni: does it turn up in lshw?
<hauni> lshw?? what's that
<hauni> ok, running it
<hauni> can u help, what should i look for??? long list
<jamesjedimaster> hi, I'm running kubuntu 10.04 fully updated, but the kernel is 2.6.32.21-generic, while an ubuntu 10.04 fully updated has kernel 2.6.32.28, my question is: why kubuntu doesn't update the kernel as ubuntu?
<yofel> jamesjedimaster: it should... do you have the 'linux-image-generic' package installed?
<jamesjedimaster> yofel: yes, on both computers, nothing changed on kernel options
<yofel> that is really odd....
<Daskreech> hauni: Sorry walked off. you are looking for something that looks like a card reader. You can do sudo lshw -html > mycomputer.html to look at it in a browser
<yofel> !info linux-image-generic lucid-security
<ubottu> 'lucid-security' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<yofel> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.28.32 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<yofel> see, 2.6.32.28
<jamesjedimaster> yofel: the annoying thing is that on every update, kubuntu keep the generic kernel out of the update, change grub and makes me reboot
<jamesjedimaster> reading...
<yofel> jamesjedimaster: is linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic installed ?
<Gorroth> hi there
<Gorroth> i'm familiar with the older init-style systems where you can chagne some file like /etc/ttys or something and change the default runlevel.  how do i do that in kubuntu 10.10?
<jamesjedimaster> yofel: i use kpackagekit rarely, i update via cli, and now i see that linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic is set on kpackagekit... :/
<Gorroth> actually, i'm just interested in finding out what runlevel i'm on
<jamesjedimaster> and i see newer versions
<Gorroth> i'd usually see it inittab
<yofel> jamesjedimaster: cli should be fine as long as you use aptitude or apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gorroth> what i REALLY want to do is make sure KDM doesn't start when i start kubuntu
<mark____> hello
<Gorroth> i just want it to go to a command prompt
<mark____> uu is working
<mark____> hello to everyone
<jamesjedimaster> yofel: it was a clean install, let me check another options on kpackagekit or aptitude to set linux-generic instead of xxxxx21-generic. thanks
<mark____> I'm a new user of linux
<mark____> and  need some help please
<yofel> jamesjedimaster: linux-image-generic is a meta package that depends on the newest kernel
<yofel> so you'll usually have both installed
<mark____> is someone so kind to help me with a very simple issue I have
<yofel> !ask | mark____
<ubottu> mark____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mark____> thanks then, sorry I'm competely new to this
<jamesjedimaster> yofel: so, if i set linux-image-generic, it will update to the current kernel even if i don't check it on kpackagekit?
<yofel> well, you do need to install updates...
<mark____> ok, I have installed latest verson of kubuntu on a laptop, now I need to installa micro usb wireless card, this comes with linux drivers on a cd, but I have no idea on how to install it
<yofel> just do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' if you prefer cli
<yofel> mark____: and the card doesn't work without the drivers?
<jamesjedimaster> i don't want 10.10 :)
<mark____> no it does not work
<mark____> in th einterfaces is showing up
<yofel> jamesjedimaster: dist-upgrade has nothing to do with 10.10 as long as you don't edit your sources.list
<yofel> the debian folks just mis-named it
<jamesjedimaster> ok
<yofel> or use aptitude full-upgrade
<mark____> but can't scan for signals
<yofel> less ambigous
<mark____> when I click on the interfaces is showing up at the bottom with "driver rtl819xU
<yofel> Gorroth: what release are you on?
<Gorroth> 10.10
<yofel> we use upstart there, which doesn't really work with runlevels (the default runlevel is 2 though for everything else)
<Daskreech> mark____: what is the micro usb card?
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> Gorroth: you can edit /etc/init/kdm.conf though to make the display manager not start up
<mark____> the brand is micronext but on the instruction at the bottom it says realtek 11n usb wireless
<yofel> Gorroth: or add an (and runlevel [!3]) to the start on statement there if you want to be able to override that on boot, upstart does support runlevels, but most services ignore them by default
<Daskreech> !realtex
<Gorroth> okay.  thanks a lot.  i read through kdm.conf and saw the logic that uses what's on the kernel argument line
<Daskreech> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Gorroth> i'll change grub to add "text" to the cmdline options
<mark____> thanks ubottu
<yofel> er, I think that only affects the bootsplash
<youAreNotFOSS> What is the effect around the Kubuntu window's that is like a soft blurred shadow
<maco> i think it doesnt actually have an effect, and its just the fact that you removed "quiet splash" that does it
<youAreNotFOSS> i saw it in a post your desktop topic, and i never seen it in a kubuntu release
<yofel> youAreNotFOSS: you mean the blue shadow?
<youAreNotFOSS> yofel, might be. i will try
<yofel> that should be part of oxygen
<yofel> yep, system settings -> workspace appearance -> window decorations -> (select oxygen) Configure decorations -> shadows
<yofel> the active window glow
<yofel> (if that's what you mean)
<youAreNotFOSS> odd. what is the approved method of installing the K on ubuntu? as in i don't want the K programs to appear in Ubuntu when i switch back. need the K before i can check the shadow thing
<maco> the defaulty normal way would mess with the menus, but i saw a script yesterday that sets the "only show in ___" flags in the .desktops
<maco> youAreNotFOSS: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/
<youAreNotFOSS> sorry my mom was calling about groceries. i will have the scripts going in a minute
<ardian> Hi what do you use instead of Gnote or Tomboy ?
<Daskreech> ardian: knotes or basket
<amp082> can someone lead me in the right direction on how to get my Broadcom wifi adapter working in 10.10? I've tried the steps I used for Ubuntu and there seem to be differences
<ardian> hmmm Knotes is a bit different
<Daskreech> maco: I thought those were set by default. All the packages have them and you have a only show in KDE preference in kmenuedit
<maco> Daskreech: nah most .desktops dont have those at all. just the configuration tools tend to. but like..someone might actually want to use tomboy in kde
<maco> (i do)
<Daskreech> I know they are there
<Daskreech> Just saying they can be hidden the last time I checked
<Daskreech> hi jono_
<jono_> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> How's it going?
<jono_> Daskreech, not bad thanks, full of cold though :-(
<Daskreech> Sorry to hear
<psycho_> hi @ all :-D
<Daskreech> Hi psycho_
<Daskreech> Things I hoped never to say in life
<amp82> can someone help me figure out how to get my Broadcom wifi working? I had it working in vanilla Ubuntu but can't in Kubuntu, packages needed seem to be different
<jamesjedimaster> amp82: check on applications / system / hardware drivers
<jamesjedimaster> let the system to update, then check the broadcom, reboot, and try your wifi
<amp82> I have no connection available to let it update, wifi is my only option
<amp82> I found I can install dkms, patch, fakeroot, and bcmwl to get it to work in Ubuntu, but that process won't seem to work
<sobczyk> hi, anyone have the problem with no sound in skype? (having sound in rest of the applications)
<youAreNotFOSS> weird i logged out from gnome after starting up in a kubuntu look, it was in gnome thus why i logged out. so i logged out and it gets stuck at some screen like it shows when booting up
<Confused> Hi, I am having a DVD playback problem.  Any experts in here who can help me a bit?
<youAreNotFOSS> i guess i will just force shut off
#kubuntu 2011-02-05
<youAreNotFOSS> ty. KDE works like a charm
<youAreNotFOSS> i just hope the day never comes that the OS supports software that needs a newer more common hardware
<youAreNotFOSS> bought my computer '10
<binary> Bah does anybody know why I am not able to apply themes in emerald? I installed compiz etc and I still can't just select a theme and have it change.
<maco> erm....because emerald is buggy as hell and hasnt been supported or maintained in at least 3 years?
<binary> Well that's one answer. Not the one I am looking for but none theless a answer.
<binary> You use compiz fusion instead?
<maco> emerald is just a window decorator for beryl (which is now gone, merged with compiz to form compiz fusion)
<binary> Because I can't seem to get that working without breaking my windows and force closing :/
<binary> the other 2 decorators won't even run :/
<maco> you get no window decorations AT ALL with compiz??
<binary> I am not even sure I have this crap installed right >.>
<binary> not anymore at least
<maco> kde-window-decorator should just give you normal kwin decorations but maybe with some compositing added on (same as simply turning on kwin's effects which are very similar to compiz's)
<binary> I can't find up to dat documentation
<binary> Ok so what do you use to get all those snazzy themes off of kde look?
<maco> and gtk-window-decorator will look like metacity decorations but with some compositing
<maco> i would guess kde-look would be having kwin themes
<maco> and qt themes
<binary> I see
<binary> Hmm.
<binary> Well I can't seem to have it seect a theme
<binary> even using kwin
<binary> it's the wierdest thing
<maco> hang on a sec
<binary> ok
<maco> if you go system settings -> workspace appearance
<maco> it should list a bunch of decorations
<maco> and at the bottom you have "get new decorations" which is an interface to pull more from kde-look
<binary> ohhhhhhhhh
<binary> wow
<binary> wtf so simple
<binary> thanks
<FloodBotK2> binary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> no problem
<sri13> hi to all , where can i find help regarding to ns-2 network simulator
<luis_> hello everyone i am using kubuntu hardy and i like to upgrade kde3.5.10 can somebody tell me how to do this please, i have been googling it but the directions that i have found so far won't work at all
<Corin> What version of Kubuntu are you in? O_o
<maco> Corin: he just said hardy...
<maco> aka 8.04
<maco> the last release to include kde3
<maco> also...not supported
<maco> kubuntu 8.04 was not lts and so has not been supported since october 2009
<Corin> Oh.
<luis_> kubuntu hardy
<Corin> I see.
<Corin> Wait.
<Corin> I thought 8.04 was still supported...
<Corin> Isn't that LTS?
<maco> *ubuntu* and *xubuntu* 8.04 are LTS
<maco> *kubuntu* 8.04 was not
<Corin> Oh.
<Corin> I see.
<luis_> so i am screw?
<maco> because it only had as kde options the 3.x branch which kde was dropping support for and the 4.x branch which was a developer release and not well-supported or very usable to start with
<luis_> then there's no way that i can upgrade kde
<luis_> :(
<maco> except to kde 4...
<maco> there's one person trying to maintain kde 3
<maco> i *think* he's still going at it
<maco> but i have no idea how it is or about the state of packages or anything
<luis_> i actually don't want to but the thing is that the newest kubuntu release is kinda heavy for my old pc and it does slow down every thing i wan to do
<maco> there's a new ubuntu derivative that's very lightweight called Lubuntu that you could try
<maco> it uses LXDE with OpenBox
<luis_> i see
<luis_> let's take a look
<luis_> thing is kubuntu is lovely :)
<luis_> does this lubuntu has a website? cause i can't find it
<luis_> soory
<luis_> just find it
<luis_> :P
<Corin> lol
<Corin> Wasn't Xubuntu supposed to be *lightweight*?
<Corin> lol
<Corin> Now it's less efficient than Ubuntu, isn't it?
<luis_> xubuntu don't like it at all
<luis_> nor even ubuntu is to heavy
<luis_> i love kubuntu
<luis_> and this lubuntu looks pretty much like xubuntu
<luis_> it looks like a weird combo between gnome desktop and xubuntu
<luis_> actually it uses gnome
<luis_> as i can see
<luis_> but lightweight
<luis_> hahahaha even the guy giving the tutorial in lubuntu gets confuse :P
<Corin> lol
<Corin> I didn't like Gnome.
<Corin> I'm a KDE user for life, no matter which distro I'm using. :)
<ubuntu_> good nite to you all
<ubuntu_> i need help please i did delete libc and i loose a lot of thing on my OS, how can i restore everything? is there anyway to go back to the wey it use to be before deleting it?
<ubuntu_> libc6*
<ubuntu_> right now i am using live cd
<ubuntu_> hel pls
<DarthFrog> ubuntu_: Your best option would be to re-install.  You have really mucked up your system by deleting libc which, next to the kernel, is pretty much the most important package in the system.
<ubuntu_> i know but how do i do that
<DarthFrog> The same way you originally installed the system.  Just install it again.
<ubuntu_> like i said i am using live cd other wise i cant use my pc
<ubuntu_> it need to be connceted to internet and it is not
<DarthFrog> You can use the LiveCD.
<ubuntu_> i see
<ubuntu_> but how_
<DarthFrog> There should be an icon on your desktop to install to the hard drive.
<ubuntu_> kubuntu has no icon on desktop
<DarthFrog> How did you install Kubuntu in the first place?  Do that again.
<ubuntu_> so you mean to resintall it again
<ubuntu_> _-
<ubuntu_> ???
<DarthFrog> Yes, that's what I told you originally.
<ubuntu_> like doing a fresh new installatioon_
<ubuntu_> ??
<Corin> Yes.
<DarthFrog> Are you now clear on the concept?
<Corin> You might wanna back up your files first though, if you can. :P
<ubuntu_> yes thanks
<ubuntu_> my question was that if it is possible to restore the system to the way it use be wothout the need to resintall
<ubuntu_> that was my questions
<ubuntu_> do fresh installation i know how to
<ubuntu_> other wise i wouldnt be asking
<Corin> You could devote your life to building a time machine...
<ubuntu_> i see only windows has that advantage
<ubuntu_> thanks anyway
<Corin> ...
<Guest22860> hello
<Guest22860> How do I change my password
<Guest22860> ?
<Corin> In kubuntu?
<Guest22860> I am using konversation in ubuntu
<Corin> Oh.
<Guest22860> I haven't tried xchat yet
<Guest22860> I know I am guest
<Guest22860> but I have a registered nick I want to change the password of
<tsimpson> Guest22860: if you have forgotten your password for your freenode account, you need to /join #freenode and ask for a staff member to send a password reset email
<Guest22860> no I haven't fogot my password
<tsimpson> Guest22860: then you should identify to the account first "/msg NickServ identify <account> <password>" then use "/msg NickServ set password <new_password>"
<Guest22860> I was on Pleasuredome which I guess registered me, however right after that it had the you can register with this code which for now I have been copying and pasting so I did and realized that they saw my password which shouldn't be a big deal because I am just a normal user who doesn't care all that much but it would be nice to know and thank you for the code you just posted
<Guest22860> ya I know, stupid
<Guest22860> thank you very much
<Guest22860> I didn't realize what happened until it was too latte
<Guest22860> latte, ha ha
<Guest22860> thank you and good bye
<Guest22860> is account suppose to be my nick or the email address I used for signing up my nick with?
<Guest22860> hello
<Guest22860> sorry
<pemeon> hi I have error then I'm compilig app it dosen't find /usr/lib/libGL.so how can I install it ?
<yofel> you want to install libgl1-mesa-dev
<yofel> you also want to install apt-file, 'apt-file find /usr/lib/libGL.so' will tell you that you need libgl1-mesa-dev for it
<valorie> yofel, what a great tip!
 * valorie adds it to the blog
<valorie> may I use your name, or should I anonymize it?
<tsimpson> you know, packages.ubuntu.com has the same function
<yofel> sadly doesn't work with PPAs though since the LP folks didn't implement the Contents.gz it needs yet :S
<tsimpson> as does ubottu :)
<pemeon> yofel: but I have file libGL.so  but still same error
<valorie> I always forget how to ask ubottu politely enough to get the answer I want
<yofel> !find libGL.so
<pemeon> yofel : cmake .. works fine but make dosen't works
<ubottu> File libGL.so found in fglrx, ia32-libs, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, lsb-build-base3, nvidia-173 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<yofel> pemeon: odd...
<tsimpson> !find usr/lib/libGL.so
<ubottu> File usr/lib/libGL.so found in libgl1-mesa-dev
<pemeon> ok I try to reinstall this package
<ct529> hi there! I have a serious problem with audio .... I have found the right configuration, added the options to alsa-base.conf .... all well the first time and when I rebooted yesterday, but the behaviour is random .... some times I have all controls, some other times not, back to basic  .... alsamixer and amixer recognise everything properly, so does pulseaudio .... it must be phonon
<pemeon> yofel : http://paste.kde.org/4175/ - I get this
<ct529> I am using kubuntu 1004 lts 64 bit .... the card is Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ct529> the codec is SigmaTel STAC9205
<ct529> any clue?
<valorie> tsimpson and yofel, any problem with being quoted, or shall I anonymize?
<Peace-> ct529: hey
<ct529> Peace-: hey!!
<valorie> ct529: you might try #phonon
<tsimpson> valorie: I have no problem being quoted
<valorie> although apachelogger is at FOSDEM
<tsimpson> this is a publicly logged channel after all :)
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> lol
<Peace-> ct529: what's you problem ? audio ah?
<Peace-> ct529: explain i am just log in
<ct529> Peace-: yes .... driving me mad
<Peace-> loggin
<ct529> valorie: thanks
<Peace-> ct529: so what? no audio ?
<yofel> valorie: me neither ;)
<yofel> pemeon: no idea, I guess you're missing something, but I don't know what :S
<ct529> Peace-:  have found the right configuration, added the options to alsa-base.conf .... all well the first time and when I rebooted yesterday, but the behaviour is random .... some times I have all controls, some other times not, back to basic  .... alsamixer and amixer recognise everything properly, so does pulseaudio .... it must be phonon
<ct529> yofel: card?
<pemeon> yofel: I forgoten to say that everything was fine but I updated os and reinstalled ati drivers
<ct529> pemeon: what happened there?
<yofel> pemeon: so it fails after the updates?
<pemeon> ct529 : I get error then I try to recompile app which I could compile before
<yofel> try to do a clean cmake/make
<Peace-> ct529: mmm have you tried to remove pulse?
<pemeon> ct529: I get this http://paste.kde.org/4175/
<pemeon> yofel: I tried this eve I deleted /build direcotry
<ct529> Peace-: that is quite harsh .... half ot eh applications stop working, including skype
<Peace-> ct529: ah,,,
<Peace-> ct529:  try to install these
<Peace-> ct529: pavucontrol  paprefs  paman
<ct529> pemeon: did you install the opengl libraries, including headers?
<pemeon> ct529: I installed fglrx-dev and cmake .. don't return errors
<ct529> Peace-: already done
<Peace-> ct529: phonon-backend-vlc ?
<ct529> pemeon: cmake?
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/02/finding-missing-packages-three-methods.html
<ct529> Peace-: I do not have that in my repository
<pemeon> ct529: yep this error I get then I'm trying to compile by make but cmake .. works fine before if I didn't had any libs it shows me that
<Peace-> ct529: kubuntu version ?
<ct529> Peace-: 1004 lts 64bit
<Peace-> ct529: :(
<ct529> pemeon: was the LD_LIBRARY_PATH updated after installation?
<valorie> !find backend-vlc
<ubottu> Found: phonon-backend-vlc, phonon-backend-vlc-dbg
<pemeon> ct529: how can I do this ?
<ct529> pemeon: it should have been done originally, but I am not sure this is the error
<ct529> pemeon: did you google for it?
<pemeon> ct529: yep but I didn't foud anything which can help me
<ct529> pemeon: you can do export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/path_to_your_library
<ct529> pemeon: before running ake
<ct529> pemeon: sorry, make
<pemeon> ct529: It dosen't help the worst is that I have lilbary in this path
<ct529> pemeon: oh
<ct529> pemeon: from your message it actually seems that there is no rule to make it
<pemeon> ct529: ok I try to reinstall ati drivers
<ct529> valorie: unfortunately, that is only for maverick not for 1004 lts (which sounds more like long time forgotten, so it should be ltf)
<valorie> so true
<valorie> it is possible to build it from source, if you are willing to do so
<valorie> I do
<valorie> for testing purposes
<jann__> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jann_kiriubisgidk
<Tm_T> jann__: you might like to change the password now
<jann__> I think so too :-)
<jann__> First time trying this.
<Tm_T> jann__: also, such things are best done in server window, so no accidents should happen (:
<__-osh-__> How can I find out what char encoding a file has? It displays some strange inverted-questionmark-in-a-box as part of the name. How can I fix this so that I can use rsync?
<danboid> Where is the correct place to post ideas for buntu? I presume on launchpad somewhere?
<rork> !brainstorm | danboid
<ubottu> danboid: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<danboid> thanks rork!
<rork> you're welcome
<danboid> I expect we'll see more people switching to kubuntu and xubuntu for 11.04
<danboid> How dare they deviate from the desktop of 85? ;)
<rork> I think it's called innovation, doing stuff radically different and putting small computer touchscreens into everything
<paytam> my keyboard shortcut doesn't work(such as Alt+Tab). I don't know why.I configure the global shortcut to default, but nothing happened.Do you have any suggestion?
<danboid> rork, I'm sure I don't need to tell you that people are wary of change- hence most everyone still using Windows
<danboid> I had a go with unity in Maverick- bleugh. I'll need to try NN's unity before I pass judgement but I think I'll be going xubuntu for 11.04
<danboid> I'm just one of those who wants his RAM for apps not a shiny DE. Thunar is great, especially now it can browse FTP, SSH, samba shares etc. Woop!
<rork> yes I know, still I think it's great they're trying something way different although it feels kinda bad forcing setting it as default. Maybe we should continue this discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<danboid> rork, s'ok I've said my piece now. I've just signed up for brainstorm and about to post my killer feature :)
<vickie> when I try to update the system from a fresh install I get this: Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open. W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 E: Error http://us.archive.ubuntu.
<vickie> com maverick Release
<vickie> how do I fix this
<kaddi> hi, I'm looking for a decent offline dictionary for ubuntu
<Peace-> kaddi: mmm there is
<Peace-> but i guess you need to convert dic files
<Peace-> i guess
<vickie> would this work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815122
<kaddi> where would I find those?
<kaddi> i've checked out stardic.. Even I have a bigger word vocabulary than them
<vickie> lol well then
<kaddi> it's got some 800 words in it
<kaddi> i'll check out moby and wordnet and see what those are
<kaddi> meh, I must have been using the wrong word >.< What I'm looking for is something which will help me translate stuff between english, french, german and spanish (or a subgroup of those languages)
<vickie> http://www.comptalks.com/free-offline-dictionary-and-text-translation-software/
<vickie> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<kaddi> ah, that's a good idea :)
<kaddi> i'm looking at the first link now :)
<vickie> yeah I think the first one is a win program
<kaddi> vickie: yeah looks like it :(
<kaddi> the portable version might run in wine though
<kaddi> or not... teh download link is a 404
<vickie> never know until you try
<vickie> dont you just hate that
<kaddi> i do, lol.. let's see what openoffice has to offer.. now that you link me to it, I kinda seem to remember that i needed fixing those dictionaries anywasy.. spellcheck wasn't working last I needed it
<kaddi> so thanks for the reminder :)
<vickie> yeah no problem
<__-osh-__> How can I find out what char encoding a file has? It displays some strange inverted-questionmark-in-a-box as part of the name. How can I fix this? I want it to show a proper filename.
<emilsedgh> is there any Kubuntu 10.10 image with kde 4.6 instead of 4.5?
<vickie> I cant update my system
<kaddi> vickie: why not?
<vickie> wish I knew
<kaddi> emilsedgh: I don't think so. You could enable a repository after installing 4.5 and upgrade
<kaddi> vickie: what message do you get when you try to update?
<emilsedgh> kaddi: we're having a kde release party. i wanted to give a 4.6 enabled distro
<vickie> when i use the update center all of the http give back error
<vickie> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick-security/restricted Sources
<vickie>   Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<vickie> Fetched 442kB in 47s (9,306B/s)
<vickie> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FloodBotK3> vickie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> vickie: I would try to select a different server or just wait a while and try again. It sounds like some of the packages are incomplete
<vickie> I have been having this problem since the other day
<kaddi> emilsedgh: ohh. Maybe look into this guide then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization It should allopw you yo make your own live-cd?
<emilsedgh> thanks kaddi
<kaddi> vickie: maybe try to do an sudo apt-get clean  then to delete all partially downloaded files and see if that helps.
<vickie> ok I will get that a try
<bob_> hello
<bob_> please, someone can tell me how to go from Lucid LTS to Marverick 10.10 in command line?
<bob_> I have a graphic error, I can not solve it without a screencaps
<kaddi> http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/1147-how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-from-ubuntu-1004-lucid-karmic-desktop-a-server have a look here
<lucidfox> unixmen? huh
<kaddi> however I would recommend that you solve your problems first and upgrad then
<lucidfox> as opposed to unixwomen?
<kaddi> i checked the content not the address :p
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades there, that link is less sexist :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<kaddi> ohai :)
<CoolSpeeD> hello
<CoolSpeeD> кто здесь из россии?
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kaddi> I hope that's right
<CoolSpeeD> =)
<CoolSpeeD> who is from Russia?
<CoolSpeeD> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> !ru | CoolSpeeD
<ubottu> CoolSpeeD: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CoolSpeeD> thanks, but i seek people
<BluesKaj> maybe he can't read cyrillic :)
<CoolSpeeD> i can =)
<kaddi> he posted in cyrillic earlier
<bazhang> CoolSpeeD, this is not a chat channel, its support
<CoolSpeeD> oh..
<CoolSpeeD> sorry
<BluesKaj> kaddi, copy & paste works in cyrillic too :)
<kaddi> yes, but why would he ask a question in cyrillic if he can't read it? Apart from trolling obviously
 * BluesKaj 's humour fails to translatre into text
<BluesKaj> kaddi, nm
<kaddi> lol, ok
<ct529> where is the xorg.conf file in 10.10?
<kaddi> it's not present by default
<kaddi> if you need to create one put it in /etc/x11
<bambee> hey
<ct529> kaddi: what about xorg.conf.d
<kaddi> hi
<paytam> since I update my KDE,my shortcut does not work(such as Alt+Tab or Alt+F1) I reset global shortcut to default but still doesn't work. Do you have any opinion?
<kaddi> ct529: I don't know. xorg.conf got depreciated a while back. If you want to write your own xorg.conf have a look here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<__-osh-__> How can I find out what char encoding a file has? It displays some strange inverted-questionmark-in-a-box as part of the name. How can I fix this? I want it to show a proper filename.
<__-osh-__> Can I just change LC_ALL?
<__-osh-__> If so, to what should I change it?
<wn1zid> hi, i'm almost new to this, but, i was wondering how i go about upgrading to kde 4.6.0
<wn1zid> ok, ic, nvm, its in the topic, thanks
<wn1zid> before i proceed, is this worth it, are there alot of breakages ?
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, open a konsole and do : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wn1zid> ok
<wn1zid> preciate that
<BluesKaj> np
<wn1zid> i'm a gnomer making the plunge, lol
<BluesKaj> welcome to kubuntu then , wn1zid :)
<wn1zid> cool
<wn1zid> rok on
<teadict> so, 10.10 keeps forgetting the screen resolution, wth?
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, I prefer to use aptitude to apt , so might need to do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ... I've forgotten some of the commands can be different
<wn1zid> ok, gotchya
 * BluesKaj brushes up on apt-get commands
<wn1zid> hehe
<teadict> anyone knows why screen resolution keeps going back to 1280x1024 on reboot? also, splash screen became that crappy blue and terminal letters, I fix that once but I forgot how... could the two be related?
<rork> !resolution | teadict
<ubottu> teadict: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rork> You can xrandr to set the correct resolution and then look under 6. to set them permanently
<teadict> rork: thanks
<teadict> that'll do
<luis_> good morning everybody i need some help i just install kubuntu10.10 but i can't fix my screen res since it only gives me 800x600 and i need it to be 1024x768 can somebody help me please???
<rork> !resolution | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rork> You can xrandr to set the correct resolution and then look under 6. to set it permanently
<bomber> good mornin
<kaddi> morning :)
<bomber> i need to change my home partition
<bomber> i have 3 drives in this machine and if i leave the ide's plugged in during the install... after the install it doesnt regognize the root drive so i have to install without the ide plugged in... and thats where my home partition is
<luis_> sorry what was the page to fix my screen res???
<bomber> any help would be appreciated
<luis_> my pc restarted and miss the page to fix my screen res
<bomber>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<luis_> txs a lot
<bomber> cut and pasted for yah
<bomber> no sweat
<luis_> i that web page i already been trough that and nothing in there works at all
<luis_> any other sugestion please
<luis_> this is what i get when typing xrandr on terminal: http://pastebin.com/D9vu9zEM
<luis_> my screen res should be 1024x768
<luis_> help me to fix it please
<BluesKaj> luis _, open the kmenu/applications/system/hardware drivers , choose the recommended graphics driver for your setup , it will require a reboot if it installs properly , then check your resolution upon reboot
<luis_> i only have 800x600 option
<russjr08> Hey guys. I'm having problems with KMail (under Kontact)
<russjr08> It's threading all of the messages by the Sender, and it is very confusing
<BluesKaj> luis_, have you installed the proper graphics driver for your syatem as described above ?
<russjr08> I have tried purging both Kontact and KMail, deleting the mail account, and deleting some of the config files, but it still is threading it by the sender
<luis_> my pc has no nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> luis_, well we ned more info than that in order to help you
<russjr08> Also, my GTK apps (I installed KDE over Ubuntu) look horrible
<BluesKaj> russjr08, sorry , but I gave up on kmail due to it's clunkiness and difficulties
<rork> russjr08: have you been playing with Settings > Configure Kmail > Appearance > Message List (or right click the message list headers?)
<luis_> ok again i just install kubuntu10.10 and i just find out that when i was tryin to fix my screen res in monitor setting it only has 800x600 option i need it to be 1024x768 and i have been trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but nothing in there is working
<russjr08> rork, I think something in there got changed
<coz_> hey guys.. I notice in synaptic   kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full... what is the difference?
<russjr08> rork, you were right! I got it fixed!!
<rork> russjr08: nice, you can set your GTK theme in "System Settings > Appearance > GTK+ Appearance"
<russjr08> rork, it seems like whatever I set that too, it looks horrible
<russjr08> even Firefox looks like Windows 98
<rork> russjr08: which options do you have?
<russjr08> I even got the oxygen-molecule thing and tried setting it to that
<russjr08> rork: right now, oxygen-molecule
<russjr08> Under widget style
<russjr08> I am using KDE 4.6 if it matters
<BluesKaj> coz_, I beleive kubuntu-full includes the canonical partners repos and non-default apps
<russjr08> I did install KDE over Ubuntu
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ah ok   i noticed on natty it wants to remove the nvidia-common as does natty updates  but the kubuntu-desktop does not ..thanks guy :)
<BluesKaj> russjr08,  then you are probly still running the gnome window manager, that could expalin it
<russjr08> BluesKaj: How would I shut that off?
<luis_> i just install kubuntu10.10 and i just find out that when i was trying to fix my screen res in monitor settings it only has 800x600 option i need it to be 1024x768 and i have been trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but nothing in there is working so how can i fix my screen res? help me please
<coz_> kwin --replace ?
<BluesKaj> russjr08, relogin using kde instead of gnome
<russjr08> BluesKaj: Do you mean choosing KDE Plasma Workspace as the session?
<russjr08> Because thats how I normally login
<BluesKaj> russjr08, at the login scrn there a drop down where you choose your window manager, is that whatyou are doing ?
<russjr08> Yes, choosing the KDE one
<rork> luis_: which graphics card do you have?
<russjr08> I think part of GNOME is still running though (Maybe because I have GDM as default) because using KRunner I clicked the little process thing running and saw Nautilus (just killed) and gnome-keyring-d running
<luis_> let me see
<luis_> i can't find it on kinfo center
<luis_> how do i find my graphic card on terminal?
<BluesKaj> russjr08, alt+ctrl+F1 , sudo service gdm stop , then sudo service kdm start , then alt+ctrl+F7
<russjr08> BluesKaj: Will that log me out or anything?
<rork> luis_: it's listed in lspci
<BluesKaj> russjr08, you'll log in then do the commands , nothing should change on your desktop
<BluesKaj> luis  lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> oops
<luis_> this i what i got: http://pastebin.com/Xy4JNNAH
<ct529> hi! is there a graphical interface to manage nfs sharing?
<ct529> I appear to be only able to manage samba sharing
<russjr08> BluesKaj: Sorry I left, TTY7 stoped working so I rebooted and used those codes and just logged in. Now what?
<russjr08> Just checked Firefox... Still looks bad
<rork> luis_: are there any drivers listed in System > Additional drivers?
<luis_> nop
<rork> luis_: do you have a file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsl2672> kubuntu 10.10 KDE 4.6 and Nvidia prop.  google earth 6, Font does not work  looks like ||| ||| ||||| who can help?
<russjr08> Does Anyone else know what might be causing GTK apps to look like Windows 98?
<luis_> ley me see
<luis_> i don't think so
<BluesKaj> russjr08, the only thing I can tell you is to remove gdm
<russjr08> BluesKaj: Will that make GNOME stop working if I ever need to use it again?
<BluesKaj> you can always reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> unless you still have it installed , then remove that instead
<russjr08> I still have ubuntu-desktop, is that what you mean?
<luis_> nop i don't have that
<BluesKaj> russjr08, yes
<russjr08> I knew I should have just installed Kubuntu... it's just last time I installed it, it didn't like NDISWrapper which I need to use to get wireless working
<russjr08> I think if I blow gnome away... it will destroy my network connection
<BluesKaj> luis_, sorry I was addressing russjr08
<rork> luis_: if xrandr doesn't work for you you can try creating an xorg.conf (see: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html ) and addapt it (see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-256470.html )
<luis_> no problem
<BluesKaj> russjr08, which wifi chip ?
<russjr08> Realtek RTL8187SE
<BluesKaj> russjr08, that should run fine on maverick without ndiswrapper , afaik
<russjr08> It does... but only to unsecure networks
<russjr08> My parents will not allow me to take off the security...
<BluesKaj> russjr08, no wpa options?
<russjr08> Nope... They like to use WEP
<BluesKaj> heh wep is less secure than wpa2 or wpa-psk
<russjr08> I know! But they won't listen to me :(
<russjr08> I even proved it to them...
<russjr08> I showed them online articles
<russjr08> Infact, I tried to get them to not even get this laptop, I wanted this other Acer one at Walmart, they wouldn't get it because this laptop had 50 GBs extra space......
<russjr08> I wonder....
<BluesKaj> russjr08, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<russjr08> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> russjr08, check it out
<russjr08> I'm looking at it, what is it for?
<linux> joint me
<BluesKaj> russjr08, it's for setting up wifi using wpa supplicant which will work without ndiswrapper
<russjr08> But I don't have wpa
<BluesKaj> you will
<russjr08> My parents wont let me use WPA for the router, they want WEP
<BluesKaj> russjr08, are you dual booting W7 and Kubuntu ?
<russjr08> yes
<russjr08> Well Windows 7 and Ubuntu with KDE
<BluesKaj> then the salesman probly convinced your parents that wep is safe enough because that's what windows default uses if the router is set to wep
<russjr08> No, my dad just thinks he knows everything about computers...
<russjr08> He let the hard drive fail in our new Dell Inspiron 15R
<russjr08> We heard clicking and everything, saw all the signs, tried to tell him...
<russjr08> He wouldn't call Dell finally until it stopped working
<BluesKaj> windowsn will use wpa as well if the router is set to use it , it's just as simple set up and much more secure ...wep is easy to break into by someone who wants to get in
<russjr08> Yup, I know
<russjr08> Anyways, I bet kubuntu will work with ndiswrapper if I used ndiswrapper from the command line instead of using ndisgtk
<russjr08> Maybe that was the problem?
<russjr08> I might just have to make a persistent live usb of Kubuntu 10.10 and try that out
<BluesKaj> I'm an old computer user , retired technician and if you parentsa are using the laptop to do their banking with wep security then they're living in a dream world if they think they can't be trojaned and keylogged
<BluesKaj> scary
<russjr08> Yeah, my dad should know. He works at a security place for the government...
<BluesKaj> I dunno who's been giving them advice, but whoever it is doesn't know his pc security from a hole in the ground.
<russjr08> Infact, were using an old SBC router (which is now AT&T). We have been trying to convince him to get a new router for a very long time, he even picked one up at Office Depot (for $40) and then put it down saying "I can find a cheaper one somewhere else"
<russjr08> I can't even get 1.50 mb/s with that old thing
<russjr08> How much cheaper can you get then $40 for a router!
<spider623> any one knows how to intergrade ubuntu one in dolphine?
<BluesKaj> not much, and they aren't very good at that price ...should pay about 60 minimum for a decent router
<spider623> *dolphin
<westmi49319> spider623,  what does the website say?
<westmi49319> naughtlus?
<russjr08> Exactly, I'm just going to get one for my birthday coming up in March, and connect to that one... Let everyone else enjoy the speed but him
<BluesKaj> spider623, install nautilus
<westmi49319> hmmm.......
<spider623> i'm using it but i want to know if there is a way to use it with dolphin
 * BluesKaj doesn't see the benefits of ubuntu one ...maybe ask in  #ubuntu
<russjr08> Anyways, I'm going to go check if I have an ISO of kubuntu 10.10 in Windows (I have a lot of Linux ISOs there) and try it
<russjr08> See you guys soon
<westmi49319> is there a channel for linux mint?
<BluesKaj> !linuxmint
<BluesKaj> yeah #linux-mint
<spow> hi, how do I connect to freenode #ubuntu-fr using Quassel IRC please ?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | westmi49319
<ubottu> westmi49319: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> oops ##linuxmint
<bazhang> its not on freenode
<BluesKaj> yeah, 4 ppl
<BluesKaj> ok , time to go ...later gents
<rtdos> what is a good text mode editor that 'color codes' per language? i don't want to have to open kate all the time.
<james147> rtdos: command line editor?  vim is a good choice if your willing to spend a couple weeks getting use to how it works
<rtdos> i know how vim works, james147. :-) i was just wondering if there was one that color coded the way kate does?
<james147> rtdos: ^^ vim does (make sure you install the full version and not jsut vi...
<rtdos> ah, ok. i'll look in synaptic
<james147> you may also need to enable "syntax on" (add that line to ~/.vimrc or type ":syntax on" inside vim) and possibally set "filetype plugin on" as well (in the same way)
<busyfingers> can anyone help with an issue concerning updates?
<rtdos> thanks james147
<Snowhog> busyfingers: Just ask the question.
<busyfingers> ok here gues thanks i am tryng to install some updates and receive the following message,
<busyfingers> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<busyfingers> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<busyfingers> when looking further i am intructed to use dpkg--configure=a to resove the problem which does not apear to work
<busyfingers> soor resolve.,
<eMyller> hello, peeps
<busyfingers> hello eMyller
<eMyller> my laptop got washed by a rain, and the only problem with it now is that my Alt Gr key doesn't work
<eMyller> i don't need it much, but it annoys me so much that i bought another keyboard
<eMyller> anyway, it's not being that comfortable.
<eMyller> So, is there a way to map Alt Gr to another key, like Menu or Right Ctrl?
<eMyller> thanks in advance;
<Corin> eMyller: Buy a new laptop.
<Corin> Problem solved!
<eMyller> Corin: send me the money.
<eMyller> Solution found.
<Hourglasss> People here are willing to help a total linux noob right?
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss yes
<Hourglasss> I installed Kubuntu yesterday and am trying to get skype to work
<Hourglasss> the problem is the microphone
<Hourglasss> no matter what i do i cant get it to pick up
<Hourglasss> i followed the tutorial on the ubuntu communites page on troubleshooting but that didnt help either
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss do you have mic in your mixer?
<Hourglasss> yes
<ArGGu^^> is set to capture?
<Hourglasss> when i hit mixer the first time there is just one thing, internal audio analog stero
<Hourglasss> *stereo
<Hourglasss> when i hit mixer i get capture with the same thing
<Hourglasss> under capture devices internal audio analog stereo is set to full volume
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss open konsole run alsamixer, press F4, check that the mic has capture
<Tectu> hi guys... I had a working xinerama system with two monitors. Some days ago, I reinstalled the system (same hardware) and now i cant configure the xinerama again. I know, that I configured it in the amdcccle, but now, it says: "You curently have only one dekstop enabled. Configure more than one desktop in the Display Manager will allow you to configure Xinerama", but i have 2 Dekstops... any ideas?
<ArGGu^^> you can set it to capture with space
<Hourglasss> capture is set to 100
<Hourglasss> already
<Hourglasss> by default
<Hourglasss> or somthing
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss I mean there need to read CAPTURE under the mic
<Hourglasss>  after I hit f4 i got 3 collums one is at 67 with <from mic boost> underneath one is 67 with mic boost underneath and one is set to 100 wih capture underneath
<Hourglasss> * the one with capture has it 2 times once in red above the number and once in white below
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss the it is set as capture, but usually there is two capture mic and line-in
<ArGGu^^> *then
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss you are using kubuntu 10.10?
<Hourglasss> there are only three things front mic boost mic boost and capture, it may help you to know that this is a laptop and the mic i want to use is a built in one
<Hourglasss> yes kubuntu 10.10 fully updated
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss install pavucontrol and check the input devices tab
<ArGGu^^> there might be two microphones
<Hourglasss> i installed pavucontrol for the tutorial online the only input device is internal audio analog stereo
<Hourglasss> (just rechecked
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss but what you have in the port dropdown
<ArGGu^^> in input devices tab
<Hourglasss> in the dropdown it has internal audio analog stereo with front left and front right underneath
<Hourglasss> if i set the "show" thing to all input devices (it was on all exept monitors) i also get monitor on internal audio analog stereo with front left and front right
<Hourglasss> *monitor of
<ArGGu^^> Hourglasss what you have selected int configuration tab?
<Hourglasss> analog stereo duplex
<sriramoman> i am using kubuntu 10.10 64bit, and all windows change to no-border mode when i maximize them. how can i avoid this
<Hourglasss> thanks for your help but i need to go
<james147_> sriramoman: add/edit the line "BorderlessMaximizedWindows=false" in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc (in the [Windows] setion)
<ArGGu^^> sriramoman are you using netbook interface?
<sriramoman> james147_: do i have to logout+login for effect or just restart kwin
<sriramoman> ArGGu^^: i used it once but switched to desktop interface several weeks ago
<Peace-> james147_: :P
<sriramoman> ArGGu^^: i agree that this change is noticeable since that day i tried netbook interface
<james147_> sriramoman: restarting kwin should be enough
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. could anyone please explain precisely what one is supposed to do to get iphone 3g support in kubuntu? ie, how should it appear to hal, how should it appear to solid, how to make amarok see the damn thing, etc...
<Snowhog> gorgonzola: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<gorgonzola> Snowhog: been there, done that, it doesn't work. it never worked in any of my machines prior to kde 4.6, where the iphone showed up as a device to kde but amarok couldn't see it, and it doesn't work now with kde 4.6 where it shows up as a camera
<Snowhog> gorgonzola: Slightly dated, and it is a hack, and I don't know if it will work with 10.10, but have a look at http://blog.zoomeren.nl/2009/03/24/mount-iphone-in-linux-using-usb-ifuse-libiphone/
<gorgonzola> Snowhog, ok, will check it out. thanks.
<westmi49319> gorgonzola,  you cant brows various files/folders?
<popeyag> guys, i copied natty alpha 2 on usb using dd, but it seems not working, some tips?
<james147_> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<james147_> :p
<popeyag> i've not a cd drive on my netbook
<james147_> !usb | popeyag
<ubottu> popeyag: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<james147_> ^^ ment that one :0
<popeyag> I konw that documentation, I use dd frequently to put distros on usb device
<popeyag> but, it seems that using dd won't work with natty alpha 2, and i wanna know if someone already do that
 * yofel uses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey for his iso tests
<popeyag> thank you yofel, i'll try that way
<vanguard> how can I tell tar to extract into a certain directory?
<Snowhog> vanguard: Just append the directory you want to extract to to the end: tar -xf somefile.tar /directory_you_want_to_extract_to
<james147_> vanguard: cd into that directory :p
<vanguard> Snowhog: thx
<vanguard> james147_: not so easy in a makefile :)
<james147_> vanguard: yeah :p
 * genii-around ponders tar -xvzf yadda.tar.gz -C /whaerever/you/want
<james147_> ^^ didnt know that worked though Snowhog :p
<Snowhog> james147_: Well, I haven't tried it, but man tar implies that this works.
 * james147_ has the feeling it wasnt so easy ^^
<genii-around> Snowhog: In the syntax you gave it tries to untar /directory_you_want_to_extract_to into the current working dir
<vanguard> and how can I tell debuild that is should go into a different dir?
<westmi49319> yofel, good one
<vanguard> can I at least tell a bash script that all paths are relative to the script's dir instead of the calling dir?
 * Snowhog Stands corrected. Thought it could be done, but just tested,and nope. Not directly anyway. ;)
<iulian_> did i make something wrong or in kaffeine 1.1 settings-->xine engine parameters just missing
<yofel> westmi49319: yeah, but I don't know how to add entries for alternate images, they work differently :/
<edgy> hi, if i have an ascii file, how can I convert it to utf8 so that file command would show this?
<westmi49319> that one is for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<genii-around> Snowhog: Yeah, in case of: tar -xf file.tar /testdir          it wants to pull thing /testdir out from archive file.tar and put it in current dir
<yofel> westmi49319: for any desktop image, they're all the same besides the desktop environment
<marcusdavidus> im banned on ubuntu so i writ this on kub untu : burg should be replacement fro gub fro ubuntu it looks way better
<Peace-> marcusdavidus: banned?
<Peace-> marcusdavidus: #ubuntu-ops to talk about the ban
<busyfingers> Hi, I am currently using kubuntu 10.10 and have a problem with a recent update, in that,, when attempting to install them I am greeted with the following message.
<busyfingers> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<busyfingers> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<busyfingers> Then looking at the details, window I get the following.
<busyfingers> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FloodBotK3> busyfingers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<busyfingers> Issuing the requested command does not appear to solve the problem the serminal spits out a message telling me the commend cannot be found.
<busyfingers> ok sorry the text did not echo back.
<busyfingers> i will ask the question bit by bit so others have tie to chip in.
<Snowhog> busyfingers: The command is:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<busyfingers> did that.
<Snowhog> busyfingers: And the system replied that the command cannot be found?! Really?
<busyfingers> correct.
<busyfingers> i am baffled!!
<maco> um if dpkg is missing thats BAD
<maco> like... either A) how the heck did you uninstall it  B) why'd it get deleted or C) uh oh disk corruption....
<DarthFrog>  Did you spell it correctly?
<busyfingers> yes very. looks like i might have to do a reinstall!!, I hope not though.
<busyfingers> yep,
<busyfingers> kubunu did an automated disk check on startup a couple of days prior to the problem but id not report any errors
<qiyan> #pardus
<busyfingers> looking at the list of installed packages, dpkg, seems to show as being installed.
<busyfingers> brb
<shane4ubuntu> anyone around that can help mount a usb mp3 player thing?  I'm usually at a loss when it doesn't just 'pick it up'  lsusb shows this:  Bus 006 Device 002: ID 10d6:1101 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player
<shane4ubuntu> so it is showing up, but not mounting, at least not automatically
<Out_Cold> what's the pkg pointer for kde4 desktop??
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  What does dmesg tell you about the device name?
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: bunch of these:  Attached SCSI removable disk
<shane4ubuntu> [168190.894071] usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  Is it /dev/sdb?
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  If so: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <mount point>
<Out_Cold> any takers? apt-get kde-desktop-something??
<shane4ubuntu> I don't think so, hang on one second, let me try to change the settings on the mp3 player
<DarthFrog> Out_Cold: kubuntu-desktop
<Out_Cold> thanks... never would have figured that one out....
<busyfingers> back
<DarthFrog> Out_Cold:  You could always use the apt-cache command.  viz: apt-cache search kde
<Out_Cold> DarthFrog: i totally apt-cached and greped and less'd and couldn't find it...
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: ohh, this looks odd:  http://pastebin.com/kH6YXxa1   it is sdh, but the entry looks odd to me.
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: It looks like the system doesn't see any partitions on the device.
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: ohh, nevermind, got it, had to change the setting in the mp3 player that worked.
<Out_Cold> mind you i was looking for a package with kde in the name..
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: yeah, it was the player settings, got it, thanks though
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  What was the errant player setting?
<shane4ubuntu> most of the things I have used (limited experience) they just autoconnect, and I never have to do anything
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: yep, apparently
<Out_Cold> shane4ubuntu: that's not the case with linux ;)
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: No, what was the specific setting you had to manipulate?
<shane4ubuntu> Out_Cold: oh it has gotten loads better, it used to be worse, and I don't mess with a bunch of mp3 players this was a birthday gift for my son
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: it was: Online Mode:  1.  Multidisk mode  2.  Normal mode  3.  Encrypted mode      1 didn't work and 2 worked.
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  Good to know.  That might be useful to someone else in the future.
<Out_Cold> i have no DE :(
<shane4ubuntu> right, I didn't think to check for a setting first.
<shane4ubuntu> Out_Cold: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Out_Cold> ya, that's been running since i found out it was kubuntu- and not kde-
<shane4ubuntu> Out_Cold: yep, kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop  and I think there are a few more for future reference.
<Out_Cold> i have a bitcoin app but as far as i can tell, it runs in GUI, and I've been waiting to get this desktop up so I can get my $$$ lol
<Out_Cold> and my system is definitely a frankenstien box... debian and ubuntu live DO NOT like her at all
<DarthFrog> Out_Cold: you don't need to run KDE to run KDE apps.  As long as the proper libraries are installed.
<Out_Cold> i still need a DE tho lol
<DarthFrog> Out_Cold: Have you logged out and back in again?
<Out_Cold> i'm in CLI only atm
<Out_Cold> it's still installing the desktop
<Out_Cold> 44% done
<DarthFrog> Go have a coffee.  :-)
<Out_Cold> or beer! <3
<DarthFrog> Beer and system administration can be a volatile combination. :-)
<Out_Cold> DarthFrog: only if your beer gets into the PSU..
<Out_Cold> geez if it wasn't for computers and people being so graphic orientated, i'd probably stick to screen, finch, elinks and bash lol
<DarthFrog> Out_Cold: Have you ever had a look at ratpoison for a window manager?
<Out_Cold> DarthFrog: i've heard of it... i'm a fan of key combos but i just don't have much time for that now i'm back in school... someone had said they use ratpoison and something else i believe for their graphics and WM
<Out_Cold> i 'need' shell much more than i need a compatible and suitable WM or DE
<Out_Cold> i just was getting sick of gnome and hoped that kde4 has fixed some bugs since the last time i tried
<DarthFrog> KDE SC 4.6 rocks!
<Out_Cold> i remember trying it when it was 3.6->4.0? was very buggy
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.0 was not intended for general release, it was intended for devs only.  I think calling it a .0 release was a mistake.
<Out_Cold> what ever the case, it still needed time to get fixed..
 * Out_Cold should have installed elinks before kde :(
<rserit> hi all
<polaris> question, has anybody had a problem on randomly disconnecting from the wireless connection ?
<polaris> i got a d-link wireless usb pen, and ubuntu 9
<Donjr> I have just finished installing kubuntu 9 on my laptop.  It shows my wirless card in lspci, it shows wlan0 in network config but when I scan it shows nothing.  I manually put in my ssid and still no connection.  What can I check to get my wireless working please?
<starejbar_> try to turn on the radio
<Donjr> How do I do that?
<Donjr> or what do you mean by it?  I had to use the function button to turn on the wireless on the laptop and then restart for the wireless options to be shown in the network manager in the first place.
<Belial6663> can someone help me with a Mount error message?
<yofel> depends on what the actual error is
<Belial6663> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Belial6663>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Belial6663>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Belial6663>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK3> Belial6663: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Corin> Belial6663: Always ask before mounting. ;)
<Belial6663> lol
<yofel> hm, how are you mounting it and what are you mounting?
<Corin> It's obviously an external hard drive.
<Corin> Right?
<Belial6663> im using dolphin and it's an ext4
<yofel> not obviously, sdb1 could be everything
<yofel> *anything
<Corin> But I was right, wasn't I? :o
<yofel> hm, I wonder why that would fail then..
<yofel> Belial6663: can you mount in from the command line?
<Belial6663> i can try. im not real familiar with the mount command, what would the line be?
<yofel> 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' for example
<Belial6663> gives me the same error
<Belial6663> it's my second harddrive if that helps
<Snowhog> Belial6663: What is it formatted to?
<Belial6663> ext4
<Corin> Belial6663: We already knew it was a secondary hard drive. :o
<Belial6663> no it's not an external
<Snowhog> Belial6663: In the console, type: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Corin> I know. That's why I said "secondary" the second time.
<Belial6663> Snowhog Thanks that worked
<Bauldrick> hello, how to install kubuntu and remove all gnome etc...?
<Corin> Barridus: Burn a Kubuntu install disk, boot it and follow the instructions?
<Corin> Oh well...
<Corin> Format your hard drive first.
<Corin> That might make it simpler.
<Corin> Or just install kubuntu-desktop and delete ubuntu-desktop.
<Corin> :o
<Bauldrick> guess that was for me Corin....
<Corin> Yes, it was. lol
<Corin> Sorry.
<yofel> yep, install kubuntu-desktop and then follow
<yofel> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Bauldrick> yofel: thats the one , cheers
<elena> hola
<elena> si alguien pusiese ayudarme , necesito una página donde pueda realizar online sopa de letras con frases ocultas con las letras sobrantes y despues de echa pasarlo a pdf, y formar nubes de palabras desordenadas, si alguien sabe de alguna se lo agredecería
<mara__> oi
<mara__> tem alguem ai do brazil
<iulian_> just insane still cant find good dvd player
<mara__> ?////
<elena> alguien que hable español??
<t_boz> alguien que hable español??
<mara__> qual e seu nome ?
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii-around> also...
<Corin> No hablas Espanol!
<genii-around> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Donjr> I just installed Kubuntu 9, fresh install, lspci shows my wirelss card, network manager shows wlan0 but when I scan for connection points it does not show anything, I manually add the ssid and still won't connect, what can I try to remedy this?
<Corin> Oh.
<Corin> He was speaking Portuguese?
<genii-around> Corin: Basically, in the channel which is for it and not here
<Corin> Or Spanish?
<genii-around> Corin: Yes, thay have many languages in brazil
<Corin> The official language is Portuguese.
<Corin> Spanish is far less widely spoken.
<Reaper50435> I updated my system then my keyboard and mouse doesnt work but and usb set does, then when I login I get this Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<Corin> Reaper50435: Have you checked Synaptic for your drivers?
<Corin> If you know the what model mouse and keyboard you're using, it shouldn't be hard.
<Reaper50435> when I click ok I dont have wireless or anything I dont even think I have synaptic installed
<Reaper50435> I have no clue what the keyboard and mouse are for the laptop
<Donjr> No help for my wireless problem?
<Reaper50435> looks like the only thing that is working for me now is terminal
<Reaper50435> try to open additional drivers to see if I can get my net back up just closes
<Corin> Idk. Someone a bit more savvy will come along eventually, Reaper50435.
<Corin> I could probably fix it if it were on my end but I'm no good at solving the issues of others.
<Reaper50435> yeah I know how that is
<Donjr> what is the command to find out my kernel version please?
<valorie> uname
<Donjr> thanks
<valorie> np
#kubuntu 2011-02-06
<rtdos> i'm trying to install lotus symphony but it's only available in the 32bit i386 version and i'm using the 64 bit version of kubuntu. how can i force the installation to go through (i already have it downloaded)?
<iulian_> rtdos: sudo dpkg -i - -force-architecture yourpackagename
<cpatrick08> nevermind it got done
<rubenmera> hello
<FloridaGuy> kubuntu is missing something...the gtk-qt-engine...kubuntu has kde-config-gtk....thats a peace of crap...its not allowing gtk apps to use the kde themeing
<rtdos> thanks iulian_
<FloridaGuy> anyone here
<insmod> is there a way to set browser id in rekonq?
<insmod> i need it for a web page - last year i used opera but this year it doesn't work with opera
<Daskreech> browser iddoes't allow ID changes?
<insmod> darkree: how do i do that
<Daskreech> insmod: bleah I mean Opera doens't do Browser ID changes
<insmod> darkree: it does but this year the page isn't allowing some functions
<Daskreech> ah hmm
<Daskreech> I dont think that Rekonq allows but konqueror does
<insmod> ok
<insmod> darkree: doesn't work becouse it doesn't allow to specify https://
<YankeesFan> FUCK LINUX
<YankeesFan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<insmod> darkree: gotit working thatnks
<valorie> good grief
<gpc> claydoh: you banned yofel
<gpc> I don't think that is what you meant
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> but that was odd -- do particular words trigger the !ops signal?
<gpc> no the troll triggered it himself
<gpc> by issuing !ops
<valorie> what a strange person
<valorie> but pretty much what I would expect from a Yankees fan
<valorie> lol
<valorie> still, yofel is a good guy, and innocent in this case?
<m4v> tab fail i guess
<gpc> yeah
<valorie> I wonder if he was trying to get a list of ops
<valorie> or test the ops' presence
<rww> I suspect he discovered from #ubuntu that calling that factoid pings a lot of people, and felt like being annoying.
<gpc> he did the same thing a few minutes ago in #ubuntu also
<valorie> oh, grand
<m4v> nah, the trigger is noisy and that's what trolls like to do
<donjr> I am trying to get my wireless working.  I have the broadcom 4311.  ifconfig shows the wireless there, lspci shows it there, iwconfig shows it there.
<donjr> When I try to iwconfig wlan0 essid "homeid"   I get an error, set failed on device wlan0; Operation not permitted.
<donjr> any other thoughts on how I might get the wireless working?
 * james147 thinks you need to be root to do that
<donjr> Sudo got the essid to show in iwconfig, but still says "Access Point: Not-Associated"
 * james147 also think you will have better luck connecting if you stop network-manager first
<Webinator> hey has anyone in here used dumphd and give me some help?
<Webinator> so has wnyone used dumphd?
<Daskreech> Webinator: What's that?
<Webinator> it a bluray decryptor to backup your blurays to your hdd
<valorie> a KDE app, or what?
<valorie> I've never heard of it
<Webinator> linux app
<Daskreech> Webinator: try in ##linux?
<Webinator> i tried but got no answere
<Donjr> Okay, working with the broadcom 4311 on a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10  I can now hit the 'scan' button on the connection list and it will show me my home network, but still no net access.
<Donjr> Not sure what to try next
<Donjr> Okay, so I create a new connection, I scan and find my home network and click okay, now how do I tell it to connect?  It still says "Last Used: Never"
<WoAyumi> hello, friends.
<WoAyumi> my kubuntu shows nothing, but black screen after installation
<WoAyumi> :(
<WoAyumi> i have Dell Inspiron 5010
<iulian_> Donjr: remove this just klick on network name
<WoAyumi> i have just downloaded stable versions of kubuntu 10.10 DVD and CD. after installation, when I'm booting my notebook Dell Inspiron 5010, after logging-in it just shows black screen.
<WoAyumi> help me
<WoAyumi> ok, I know the answer ^_^
<WoAyumi> you need to choose KDE from dropdown menu
<Donjr> how do I manually associate an ap with my wireless card please?
<kalg> I tried to update KDE to 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10 with backports
<kalg> but it gives lot of conflicts
<kalg> dependency unresolved for notification-daemon kind of things
<kalg> is that normal.. any ideas guys?
<areichman> kalg: that wasn't normal when I did it, but I did it on a basically clean install
<areichman> how old is your 10.10 install and do you have any previous versions of 4.6 installed?
<kalg> so it is safe to go ahead
<kalg> no
<kalg> I installed it recently and then use kubuntu ppa to update to 4.5~
<kalg> then 4.6 came :) actually I should have wait for 4.6
<areichman> 10.10 came with 4.5, didn't it?
<kalg> yes. I guess so.. but then 4.5.5 is the current release right?
<areichman> something like that, yes, but that shouldn't have impacted 4.6 installing...
<kalg> aptititude dist-upgrade is the command I used
<kalg> it says I need to remove 7 packages and there is a dependecy unresolved
<kalg> :(
<areichman> dist-upgrade? When I did it I used kpackagekit
<kalg> dist-upgrade seems to be safe earlier.. that's why I used it
<areichman> Just enabled the repository with 4.6 and searched for updates. It took care of the rest
<areichman> I'm not sure. There should be instructions for getting 4.6 on kubuntu news
<areichman> kalg: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<areichman> those are the instructions I followed
<kalg> I think kpackagekit won't show all the dependency problems
<kalg> it's like using safe-upgrade and just upgrade
<kalg> should google more about the difference first
<kalg> ok it's about aptitude safe-upgrade and full-upgrade I guess
<kalg> full-upgrade tries to upgrade every package while safe-upgrade tries to do a safe job
<kalg> wonder what kpackagekit uses
<areichman> I don't know but it worked well for me upgrading to 4.6
<kalg> then I should work for me too right.. upgrade my confidence :)
<kalg> thanks areichman
<areichman> no problem. If I'm around let me know if it works
<kalg> ok.. I'm going to read a bit more before I do it
<kalg> just to improve my confidence :)
<DarkriftX> does anyone know of a kde fxp client?
<areichman> DarkriftX: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=15343&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=7dd1ad68138a74c9fda2b435e79cf4c3
<areichman> see if that does what you want. It says on the description that it supports fxp
<DarkriftX> nice, thanks
<DarkriftX> i wasnt finding anything googling "kubuntu fxp" but "kde fxp" seems to have found a few
<DarkriftX> guess i was being too specific
<areichman> kftpgrabber seems to be a well known program for this sort of thing
<DarkriftX> yeah, gonna try it now
<areichman> have fun
<DarkriftX> thanks
<DarkriftX> trying to xfer 2.7g from one hosting plan to another.... would be a long upload if i did it indirectly
<Kalidarn> where abouts would i ask for a particular patch to be committed to backports?
<Kalidarn> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264076 << namely that one
<ubottu> KDE bug 264076 in general "Plasma 4 6 crash on logout [terminate, __cxa_pure_virtual, QGraphicsItem::sceneBoundingRect, QGraphicsScene::itemsBoundingRect, , NotificationGroup::removeNotification] (Notifications/Extenders related)" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<ecinx> how do i move up a directory
<ecinx> and how do I make a new folder?
<Kalidarn> i'm sure google can answer those questions
<Torch> Kalidarn: just wait for kde 4.6.1
<Kalidarn> :( could be ages away Torch
<ecinx> Kalidarn:  I'm sure too but that would take  a lot more minutes than  seconds here
<Kalidarn> you haven't been specific either ecinx so nobody can help you
<Kalidarn> do you mean ind dolphin, nautilus or terminal....
<ecinx> term
<ecinx> wwhat nautilus?
<Kalidarn> then you should stop being lazy
<Kalidarn> and google for "make new folder in linux"
<Kalidarn> for basic questions like that
<ecinx> u can stop being an a-hole
<Kalidarn> just because it's easy for someone to answer doesn't mean you shouldn't do ANY research yourself.
<ecinx> i have other question that follow , and everything i do in google takes forever
<Kalidarn> what's your other question
<ecinx> how to write in the root of a drive
<ecinx> when i'm in /  is not the drive i want to write too
<ecinx> to*
<valorie> in general, you can right-click in the gui and choose make new folder
<Kalidarn> it needs to be mounted
<Kalidarn> so if it's a usb stick
<ecinx> valorie: I tried that
<valorie> in the console, it's "makedir"
<Kalidarn> it will probably be in /media
<Kalidarn> it's mkdir
<Kalidarn> not makedir
<valorie> oops, sorry
<ecinx> I can't see  new folder
<valorie> I'm lazy and use up-arrow too often
<Kalidarn> is it a usb stick?
<Kalidarn> what is it your trying to mount
<ecinx> in dolphin create new is grayed out
<Kalidarn> if your using kde it should automount
<Kalidarn> then you do not have privileges
<Kalidarn> or directory
<ecinx> Kalidarn: not a usb stick, I have a HDD with I don't know how many partitions. but one is for windows, linux, and the biggest one is where I have the /home
<Kalidarn> right, well if it's an external disk you want to mount it
<ecinx> I want to write in the biggest one
<Kalidarn> so make a directory in /mnt
<Kalidarn> then use mount /dev/sdXX and then to the mount point
<ecinx> it's  just one HDD
<Kalidarn> google "how to  mount drive"
<Kalidarn> it will explain it a lot easier than anyone in here can
<Kalidarn> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+mount+hard+disk+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Kalidarn> omg so hard
<ecinx> it's mounted
<ecinx> it's the sameone /home is on
<Kalidarn> then navigate to where it is
<Kalidarn> use fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> you sure
<Kalidarn> rather df -h
<Kalidarn> /home is where your users keep their settings and personal data not where disks are mounted unless its mounted elsewhere
<Kalidarn> remember each partition needs to be mounted
<Kalidarn> one partition doesn't equal the whole disk
<ecinx> ok
<ecinx> let me go back one step
<Kalidarn> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mounting+partitions+linux :)
<Kalidarn> im sorry if that sounds rude but you could find a lot more concise information this way
<ecinx> on  the left, where it says places it says 63.5 gib
<Kalidarn> yer
<Kalidarn> that's the complete device block
<Kalidarn> not the partition
<ecinx> it is a partion
<Kalidarn> ah k
<ecinx> i only have one HDD  in this laptop
<Kalidarn> so it's auto mounted it
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<ecinx> yes
<Kalidarn> so just click on it.
<ecinx> i do, and i see two folders: ecinx and .directory
<Kalidarn> if everything is greyed out you do not have privs to write there for that user
<Kalidarn> yeah so it looks like a /home/ mountpoint with one user
<devon> hey guys - i have a question.  don't know protocol - do i just ask away?
<Kalidarn> sure just ask
<Kalidarn> but if you could google it and find the first 100 pages dedicated to your answer then i'd try that first ;)
<ecinx> Kalidarn: what does that mean in laymans
<Kalidarn> it means thats where home is
<Kalidarn> if you had other users
<Kalidarn> they would appear in there
<devon> i just installed 10.10 and dont really know what im doing.  I installed in a VM and got the guest add-on packages, but the resolution is only 1024.  I am reading to try "sudo dexconf" to edit the display settings, but when I do that nothing pops up.  No error message - just a return to the prompt in the terminal
<ecinx> yeah, i purposely partitioned it that way to separate data with programs
<ecinx> when i instaled kubuntu
<Kalidarn> devon: using vmware?
<devon> VirtualBox
<Kalidarn> if you've installed the guest package then you should be able to resize the screen and the resolution should automatically change
<Kalidarn> oh, i don't use virtualbox :)
<devon> know anything about why dexconf wouldnt come up?
<Kalidarn> ecinx: that makes little sense as programs are installed in /usr/share and /usr/local anyway
<Kalidarn> that partition will just contain documents, and configuration files
<Kalidarn> specific to your user
<ecinx> I don't remember what was my real plans.. but I know my docs in windows tends to be really big
<ecinx> especially with music and itunes university files
<Kalidarn> so its on a seperate partition
<Kalidarn> well either way what's the problem with that.
<ecinx> don't know
<Kalidarn> if you can't write to it from another user it's because you do not have privileges
<Kalidarn> thats what it would mean if new folder or whatever is greyed out in dolphin
<Kalidarn> if you type pwd in that directory
<Kalidarn> i assume it tells you /home/ecinx
<ecinx> yes
<ecinx> in the term
<Kalidarn> and i assume if you do "env |grep HOME="
<Kalidarn> it will tell  you /home/ecinx
<Kalidarn> or are you logged in as another user
<ecinx> HOME=/home/ecinx    خبهبی
<ecinx> don't know how that happened , the next line is profilehome= in caps.. my capslock is turning to a differnt langauge
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> do locale
<Kalidarn> "locale"
<Kalidarn> should say your languages
<Kalidarn> anyway that means your privileges of your home directory look like they've changed
<Kalidarn> im surprised it lets you even login properly
<Kalidarn> sudo chmod -R u=+r+w+X,g=Xr,o=X ~/
<Kalidarn> should correct that.
<Kalidarn> as it's the default
<Kalidarn> actually should be
<Kalidarn> sudo chmod -R u=+r+w+X,go=Xr ~/
<Kalidarn> ie read write execute for opening directories for user
<Kalidarn> and only read and open directories for group and other
<ecinx> Permission denied
<Kalidarn> put sudo infront of it
<Kalidarn> it will then do it as super user
<ecinx> sudo isn't superuser?
<Kalidarn> it is
<Kalidarn> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Sudo
<ecinx> don't know why it didnt' work
<ecinx> first time that happened
<ecinx> ill try a different terminal
<Kalidarn> that shouldn't make any difference
<Kalidarn> can you now write to ~/
<Kalidarn> ie /home/ecinx
<Kalidarn> is the same as ~/
<Kalidarn> its an abbreviation
<ecinx> i was always able to write to that folder in term
<Kalidarn> refresh dolphin
<ecinx> and any other application
<ecinx> but in dolphin it wasn't letting me make a folder
<Kalidarn> does it now?
<ecinx> i can make  a new folder from home in dolphin
<Kalidarn> you should be able to make directories in ~/ with dolphin
<Kalidarn> yeah
<ecinx> but not in the root of 63.5 gb partition
<Kalidarn> did you check the mountpoint allows for that.
<Kalidarn> you may need to unmount home
<Kalidarn> and make that mount point have user access
<Kalidarn> then mount it
<Kalidarn> cos it probably says root:root and only write for root
<ecinx> yep, it's only root
<Kalidarn> change that with chrgrp or chown
<ecinx> i was able to do sudo
<Kalidarn> yes because that elevates to superuser
<Kalidarn> not as user ecinx
<Kalidarn> sudo mkdir would work too
<Kalidarn> but if you do unmount /home
<ecinx> ^^ that's what i did
<Kalidarn> i'd sugguest shutting down kde first
<Kalidarn> ie by logging out
<Kalidarn> then doing control alt F1
<Kalidarn> and doing /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ecinx> ill just stay with the folder i created
<Kalidarn> before trying to change the privs of your home dir where .kde will reside
<Kalidarn> while kde is running it might cause a problem
<Kalidarn> because unmounting /home is going to not allow kde to write anything
<ecinx> chmod -R u=+r+w+X,go=Xr ~/
<ecinx> do that?
<Kalidarn> if you can do it as a user in terminal
<ecinx> in the new fonder?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> well in the new folder it will be ~/New Folder
<Kalidarn> or something like that
<Kalidarn> well in the new folder it will be ~/New\ Folder
<ecinx> home/sixtyfive$ sudo chmod -R u=+r+w+X,go=Xr /home/sixtyfive
<Kalidarn> sixtyfive is in the wrong place if that's supposed to be used by ecinx
<Kalidarn> it should be /home/ecinx/sixtyfive
<Kalidarn> otherwise i think sixtyfive is another user
<Kalidarn> you cannot write to /home/ as a user
<ecinx> okay
<Kalidarn> you can only write to /home/ecinx if your logged in as ecinx
<Kalidarn> unless you've modified the privs
<ecinx> I guesss that partition is mounted as /home/
<ecinx> and that's why it behaves that wway
<kalg> areichman : I did update to 4.6 using apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to work pretty well. Thanks..
<ecinx> I'm planning on getting an SSD drive soon,  Is there any specific way i should configure windows and kubuntu? and is there a particular format in which the drive, partitions should be formatted in?
<Kalidarn> thats because /home allows for other users
<Kalidarn> yes
<Kalidarn> there is
<Kalidarn> quite a few specific things you must do
<areichman> kalg: I'm glad to hear it. Enjoy the upgrade. There are a lot of nice features in 4.6
<Kalidarn> assuming it is a MLC drive
<Kalidarn> i run two ssds in my system
<Kalidarn> ecinx: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/01/paragon-alignment-tool-increases-disk-performance-and-ssd-longevity/
<kalg> areichman: thanks for the support. should take a look at 4.6 feature now :)
<Kalidarn> http://www.johnlewis.ie/a-note-about-ssds-and-partition-alignment/
<ecinx> this is a laptop
<Kalidarn> im not sure if TRIM works across partitions i doubt it would
<Kalidarn> so thats why i don't really recommend dual booting with ssd with one ssd
<Kalidarn> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/157
<Kalidarn> windows automatically aligns partitions
<Kalidarn> when you create them
<Kalidarn> well windows 7 does
<FloodBotK3> Kalidarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> ubuntu doesn't but its fairly easy to make sure they're aligned
<ecinx> i have win 7 Pro
<Kalidarn> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?54379-Linux-Tips-tweaks-and-alignment&p=472998&viewfull=1#post472998
<ecinx> I can run kubuntu on virtualization if need be, but it will have  docked ram and i don't know what other consequences
<Kalidarn> also i'd get a disk by either intel or ocz
<Kalidarn> there's a tonne of shitty ones out there
<Kalidarn> that have crappy garbage collection algorithms
<ecinx> ^^ i was going to get kingston but  then i was like nah
<Kalidarn> yer kingston are crappy
<Kalidarn> least they were in this atomic mpc review i read
<ecinx> im waiting for c400 to come out like everyone says in slickdeals
<Kalidarn> the sandforce ocz one i have atm is good
<Kalidarn> the intel ones have always been pretty good though expensive
<Kalidarn> i think cruical might be good too
<ecinx> yeah
<ecinx> those three.. intel being the most reliable
<Kalidarn> i know they specifically ragged on kingston though
<Kalidarn> they make good ram
<Kalidarn> but they suck ass at making ssds
<Kalidarn> http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/827391-Crucial-C400-SSD
<Kalidarn> ive found roughly to align partitions
<Kalidarn> you need to allow 1MB in between each partition as unpartitioned space
<ecinx> I know little about SSDs but read that the longetivity can be an issude
<ecinx> so the algorithms can be very important
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.com/sH99FnhZ
<Kalidarn> like that
<Kalidarn> course if your using shitty windows
<Kalidarn> you can't have GPT
<Kalidarn> unless your motherboard has EFI
<Kalidarn> otherwise windows wont boot
<FloodBotK3> Kalidarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecinx> GPT EFI?
<Kalidarn> windows can't boot from GPT if it's not an EFI system (so it's okay in a macbook)
<Kalidarn> Extensible Firmware Interface, basically the newer better replacement to BIOS
<Kalidarn> all macs have it
<Kalidarn> and a lot of server boards do
<Kalidarn> some consumer boards are coming out with UEFI soon
<ecinx> I don't think i have that
<Kalidarn> likely you do  not
<Kalidarn> anyway with disks over 2TB
<Kalidarn> you cannot use MBR you need to use GPT
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Kalidarn> all macs use that now too
<ecinx> I have a bios that has more options than a typical notebook but  not EFI
<Kalidarn> instead of their old apple partition map
<Kalidarn> i expect microsoft will change over to it eventually there must be some problem with windows
<Kalidarn> not allowing them to do it for systems that they want to boot off
<Kalidarn> that don't have EFI
<Kalidarn> because for grub or anything else like freebsd it doesn't have issues with a fully GPT system
<Kalidarn> The GPT as of 2010 forms a subset of the UEFI specification.
<Kalidarn> microsoft will eventually change
<ecinx> i can't wait till windows 8
<Kalidarn> they're probably hoping that everyone will be using UEFI then they wont bother having to make windows work with GPT
<Kalidarn> with BIOS
<Kalidarn> there must be some problem with BIOS and GPT working together on windows
<ecinx> more touch screen support
<Kalidarn> ive been using windows 7 but i still think kde 4.6 looks better :P
<Kalidarn> and is a lot better in terms of productive features
<Kalidarn> infact it beats both osx and windows on that
<Kalidarn> osx however i think is a lot more stable
<ecinx> im in different on how they look
<Kalidarn> i mean things like snapping and that
<ecinx> i'm on 4.6rc2 oxygen
<Kalidarn> are handy
<Kalidarn> windos by far is the least productive
<Kalidarn> *windows
<Kalidarn> it lacks things like expose and multiple desktop support out of the box
<Kalidarn> which both kde, gnome and osx have
<ecinx> don't know what  expose is
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expos%C3%A9_(Mac_OS_X)
<Kalidarn> basically came out with leopard in 2007
<Kalidarn> windows 7 just came out with a crummy ring switching alt tab
<ecinx> but windows has better touch supoort than the kubuntu i'm using and better tablet support
<Kalidarn> which is absolutely useless
<Kalidarn> oh for sure that doesn't surprise me
<sriramoman> how do i configure kmail to hide email headers so that EMail looks neater
<Kalidarn> err it doesn't by default?
<Kalidarn> it just shows to, from subject
<ecinx> OH, yeah i like expose. I do it by accident .. don't know how to trigger it so i use alt tab
<Kalidarn> yer
<Kalidarn> and it sucks windows doesn't have it
<Kalidarn> as it's actually useful
<Kalidarn> and installing things like topdesk isn't the answer cos you don't have it when you move to a computer that doesn't have it installed that and it's not very nice on resources
<ecinx> they have windows tab
<Kalidarn> yer the ring switcher that's crap
<Kalidarn> cos its cascaded
<Kalidarn> i just use alt-tab in windows :P
<ecinx> i don't like windows shell enhancements by third party, they are resource hogs
<Kalidarn> yer and often buggy
<ecinx> how do you use xpose in kubuntu?
<Kalidarn> yeah its one of the desktop effects
<Kalidarn> its called Present Windows
<Kalidarn> i rebound my key so im not ure what the default is
<Kalidarn> i think its Ctrl+F8
<ecinx> oh..  yeah
<ecinx> i was talking about something else
<ecinx> which puts the windows all over the screen with bigg letters on top of them
<Kalidarn> not sure what you mean by that
<ecinx> kind of like kpose but instead of all of them horizontally
<ecinx> they are all over the screen
<Kalidarn> so not alt tab?
<ecinx> no
<Kalidarn> anyway i must go now
<ecinx> okay thank you very much
<kmao> goood morning
<kmao> any up in eru:)
<kmao> i need some help..
<kmao> the kdm login screen is not working in kubu 10.10 and the kde 4,6 = i on acer spire one d250 1dw
<jemand> Hi all,
<jemand> since I upgraded to KDE 4.6 parts of the screen are not updatet. When Iscroll back and forth the screen is updatet in parts.
<jemand> any clue?
<gr8m8> jemand:  what graphics card do you have?
<jemand> gr8m8 : Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<jemand> it's a Thinkpad T61
<jemand> I switched off the desktop effects. Now it's fine. OK
<jemand> :-(
<gr8m8> jemand:  wasn't there an issue with some intel gm cards reporting that they did things that they didn't? I'm sure I saw that somewhere along the line
<jemand> ok. THX
<jemand> if you find more specific let me know.
<jemand> I try to find it in this chat-history...
<valorie>  jemand, I have the same issue
<valorie> and I have an ATI card
<jemand> Now someone up withe this issue on NVidia?
<jemand> I think, there is a prob with the graphic refresh...
<jemand> and it's KDE 4.6 wide
<valorie> yes
<jemand> as long as we can handle it by switching off gimmecks of KDE it's just an annoyance...
<valorie> one thing that helped in some kde apps was using graphicsraster something or other
<valorie> I can look that up if it will help you
<valorie> I put it into the menu startup stuff
<jemand> but when I look back the last 3 years:
<jemand> everything that was running fine runs into probs.
<valorie> well, since I added it to conversation, I have no more probs with its redrawing
<jemand> - sound
<jemand> - fax
<jemand> - printing
<jemand> - burning
<jemand> - ....
<FloodBotK3> jemand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> same with patience
<jemand> jep. "patience" is obviously the most needed attribute...
<valorie> lol
<javier> Hi to everybody. Is there finally something to do to make longer batery life in Kubuntu? I have a new laptop and batery last 3.5h in windows and only 2h in kubuntu... Someone knows how to make it a bit better in kubuntu?
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> you might try powertop
<javier> powertop?
<javier> valorie: is it another problem to control energy?
<javier> valorie: something courious is that I've tried "backtrack 4" livecd distro and then batery life is as long as in windows...
<javier> valorie: i've installed powertop. If I copy-paste you results, could you try to help me? Not sure I can get a lot of information from there...
<javier> valorie: I've got something like "wakeups-from-idle per second: 300"
<valorie> sorry, I haven't used it myself
<valorie> but I know many who have, with good results
<valorie> I'm plugged in, usually
<valorie> so I don't really care
<valorie> google a bit -- it's widely used
<javier> ok, thanks!
<javier> maybe someone else there can help me while I google it...
<valorie> not usually many people awake at this time
<javier> powertop says all the time that many programs are recording its data in a file in /dev/s
<javier> ah, jeje
<javier> right
<javier> I'm in spain, didn't thought about what time can be far from here
<javier> hehehe
<javier> thanks valorie!
<yofel> javier: the wakeups are the reasons per minute why your CPU isn't in deep sleep (highest C value)
<javier> I see.
<javier> ..
<yofel> the list you see below are the processes causing the most wakeups
<javier> yofel: almost 100% if time is working C3  (C1-C3 supported
<javier> but i don't get such list
<yofel> sec
<javier> just, under title "top causes for wakeups" I have simple message that changes every 10 seconds, and that message is always telling that some program is recording data in a file located in /dev/sda7 and this prevents the disk to go to save energy state
<javier> I mean programs like <<'plama-desktop>>
<javier> >>'akonadi_control>>
<yofel> hm, here's how it looks like here: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/pt.png
<javier> <<'flush-8:0>> and like that, it's changing every time
<yofel> note: run powertop as root
<yofel> since it needs some system access
<javier> yes, i started with "sudo powertop"
<javier> dont know why i don't get the "top causes for wakeups list of applications..."
<javier> I'm working in C3 almost all the time, so there my computer is doing well. The problem may be in "wakeups", that is over 250 all the time" Reasons for those wakeups are said location where some important programs are writting, because those files are located in /dev/sda7, which prevents the disk to go on safe energy mode
<yofel> sry, back, had to reconnect
<yofel> javier: the easiest way to measure power usage is to work on battery, powertop will then display the power consumption and batter time remaining
<Anubis1> hi there
<Anubis1> i have a problem with my 1004LTS kubuntu installation
<Anubis1> i just upgraded some packages and now i can see only some colored boxes on my screen
<Anubis1> and i cant access any console
<Anubis1> what can i do ?
<javier> yofel: yes, i'm seeing that. Well, powertop tells me batery will be for 3 hours, but it's not true, it's getting empty as fast as always
<yofel> well, it takes that value from acpi, you can get the same time by installing acpi and running 'acpi -V'
<javier> yofel: ah, ok, that was useful. But, still think i have to do something to improve energy use with those wakeups
<javier> yofel: I smell something is not working fine
<yofel> well, I don't get those below 100 myself here, usually making sure that bluetooth and/or wireless aren't on if I don't need them helps a lot
<yofel> by turning them off using rfkill
<javier> mhm
<bluebirdjar> Hi everyone, what is the package to display battery information on laptop?
<mknightofwest> Hi =)
<valorie> acpi, I believe
<yofel> yeah, acpi from the command line, and the battery applet is part of the default system
<bluebirdjar> got it thank you
<Anubis1> so, can anyone help me ?
<Peace-> Anubis1: ?
<Peace-> Anubis1: what did you do ?
<Peace-> upgrade from unsupported repository
<Peace-> which video card have you ?
<Anubis1> upgraded some packages (eg.openoffice, xorg). nvidia
<Anubis1> and i tried to start virtual box
<Anubis1> i guess it's something related to virtualbox
<Peace-> Anubis1: mmm welll i suggest to downgrade your nvidia driver
<Peace-> i guess
<Anubis1> but i can't access any tty
<Peace-> Anubis1: well the only stuff you can do is a reboot
<Peace-> Anubis1: if you can do anythin
<Peace-> ...
<Anubis1> i rebooted, but i'm not able to switch to any tty
<Peace-> Anubis1: ok read this
<Peace-> Anubis1: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Peace-> Anubis1: remember old packages are on
<Peace->  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> so the older packages of your nvidia should be there
<Peace-> should be
<Anubis1> peace: i will try. thank you.
<Peace-> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia+blablablablablablablabal
<Peace-> choose not the latest
<Peace-> Anubis1: romanian?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Anubis1: to instal a package from terminal
<Peace-> Anubis1: sudo dpkg -i   /var/cache/apt/archives/NAMEPACKAGES
<Anubis1> ok
<Anubis1> great link
<Anubis1> thank you
<Anubis1> it seems that was a problem related to dpkg
<Anubis1> and it upgraded my kernel also
<vanguard> how can I tell the network manager (nm) that It should connect to a specific connection at startup and not use autoeth0?
<Peace-> vanguard: mm guess you can edit some configuration file like
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> interfaces
<Peace-> vanguard: guess /etc/network/interfaces
<Peace-> you could even remove  nm if you are able to se well that file..
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> vanguard: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<vanguard> Peace-: I'll check it out, thx
<vanguard> Peace-: the nm config is not in there, I guess 8.04 is not relevant at this any more ...
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> vanguard: i guess there should be
<Peace-> vanguard: i am on natty now
<Peace-> vanguard: and i have..
<Peace-> xD
<vanguard> well, the config is there, but it is not filled too much with any data that I entered into nm
<Peace-> of couse is empty
<Peace-> a@natty:~/src/ffmpeg$ locate interfaces | grep etc
<Peace-> /etc/network/interfaces
<Peace-> /etc/network/interfaces.bak-0
<Peace-> vanguard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221102
<Peace-> sorruy wrong link
<Peace-> vanguard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<vanguard> oh, I use a wired connection, so most of that does not apply to me
<Peace-> vanguard: well should be easier
<Peace-> vanguard: i have not link under my hand right now
<Peace-> vanguard: if you search
<Peace-> vanguard: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<Peace-> vanguard: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager ethernet
<vanguard> okay, I will have to check whether my new setup will work
<vanguard> Peace-: Do I have to disable nm now?
<Peace-> vanguard: you have to test
<vanguard> Peace-: k
<Peace-> vanguard: i will kill the network manager
<Peace-> and test the connection
<Peace-> then if it works...
<Peace-> i will remove it
<Peace-> but only if you know how to install it again
<Peace-> it's not something for noob...
<Peace-> but for pro users ..
<vanguard> well, I'll have to see. Thanks for you help!
<Peace-> vanguard: :=)
<markit> hi, kde 4.6, in dolphin the "filter" panel has all options grayed out (not active), is it normal? how can I enable it so I can search for date or other options?
<jemand> markit : It only works with nepomuk & strigi   :-(
<markit> jemand: urgh, how can I find files like I'm used with kde4.5?
<markit> I've disabled nepomuk and stigi, dont want to waste time and space indexing my 2TB hd
<jemand> I did the same.
<markit> no solution?
<markit> damn, so I have to downgrade to 4.5... is quite impossible without break something, I'm shocked
<jemand> markit : CTRL F
<markit> let me boot my laptop and try (here I'm still in 4.5, since I do need search )
<markit> wondering why simply dolphin can't detect if stigi is workign and revert back to "non indexed" search automatically
<Peace-> markit: guess you have to enable nepomuck
<Peace-> markit: there is a filter barr..
<markit> jemand: ^F does not enable the filter panel
<Peace-> markit: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/filterbar.jpeg
<markit> Peace-: I'm very disappointed... I do hate all these "automatic indexing" that plague M$crap world
<Peace-> markit: 4.6 is not optimezed on 10.10
<Peace-> i am on natty ...
<Peace-> alpha2
<markit> Peace-: mmm "show filter bar" shows something in the bottom... then? how can I set a date interval for instance?
<markit> Peace-: on natty does not require nepomuck? is a kubuntu "requirement" and not a standard kde one?
<Peace-> have to go
<Peace-> you have to learn how to show sutff
<Peace-> on dolophin
<Peace-> and organize them
<Peace-> locate stuff
<markit> don't understand you
<markit> in 4.5 there is Tools -> find file
<markit> and you can specify many search criteria
<markit> like "modified since.." etc
<markit> in 4.6 you don't have, since the filter bar is disabled
<Peace-> markit: settins configure dolophin
<markit> (exept if you use nepomuck, but is a bad bad idea)
<Peace-> shortcuts
<Peace-> and whatever you want
<markit> Peace-: don't understand the relation with shortcuts
<markit> if the filter functionality has been removed
<markit> or am I missing something?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> sorry no time right now
<markit> Peace-: ok, thanks anyway
<markit> anyone else with my problem and a way to solve?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Hourglasss> I need help with some microphone issues as a new user can anybody help?
<Hourglasss> anybody here
<Hourglasss> ....
<rork> !ask | Hourglasss
<ubottu> Hourglasss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hourglasss> my microphone will not pick up audio, i followed the help things on the ubuntu docs but they did not help either
<barraponto> how do i take a widget from an activity to another?
<james147> barraponto: not sure thats possible through the gui... though copying the widget in the config files to the right location might work... it probally easier to reconfigure a new widget
<james147> barraponto: you can also create a new activity by cloning another one should you want severil widgets coped,
<barraponto> james147: i thought i had seen it on a video.
<barraponto> james147: hmm, maybe that was it. is there cloning from the gui?
<james147> barraponto: what kde version are you on?
<barraponto> james147: found it, thanks. 4.6 latest packages on kubuntu ppa
<lenzy> what do i have to do to make amarok 2.4 play cds ?
<bluesceada> hey i just want to simply report a bug, where can i find the respective bugzilla? I can just find the launchpad bugs, but dont see any way to report bugs there
<bluesceada> it's a kde or kubuntu-wide bug, so i wanted to report it in kubuntus bug tracking...
<bluesceada> (when setting up automounting of partitions and choosing the wallpaper from that partition, the wallpaper can't be set on login, because it seems automounting is just done AFTER setting the wallpaper)
<Tecumseh> i just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu 10.10, also installed kde 4.6 from the backports ppa. Apparantly not all packages got updated, maybe because I first did an aptitude safe-upgrade and later a dist-upgrade. Now some packages are still at version 4.5.1, how can I get a list of those packages and upgrade them to 4.6 safely?
<bluesceada> another bug is in network-manager not being able to remember a custom ethernet lan setting (it will always default to "auto eth0" on login
<yofel> bluesceada: I would say report that on bugs.kde.org, you'll need an account for either bug tracker
<bluesceada> yofel: okay, already have one there ... but is the automount bug really kde related? i dont have it in the kde on debian (or maybe that's because ubuntu has a more recent kde version)
<yofel> as for the NM bug, not sure what's at fault here, but I do know that behavriour :/
<yofel> bluesceada: hm, which release are you running? squeeze has 4.4. IIRC
<bluesceada> squeeze, yeah
<bluesceada> 4.4.. yep
<yofel> kubuntu maverick has 4.5.1 by default, with 4.5.5 and 4.6.0 in PPAs
<bluesceada> hm ok, maybe it's added to kde by then
<bluesceada> but some things were always a bit different in kde in ubuntu (probably some ubuntu-patches.. )
<bluesceada> for example kbluetooth added etc.
<bluesceada> but ok, i will report these "bugs" on kde's bugtracking later
<bluesceada> somehow more usability than bugs, told by someone who just recently tried kubuntu
<bluesceada> and both bugs are partial showstoppers for "normal" people who just want to use the computer for mostly internet and media stuff
<bluesceada> anyway, -> afk
<MikeAndPotatoes> you are a bunch of frauds. 1 application is all it takes to prove you as just as wicked as i have been saying. you have no concern. there is no way this software is on the center without someone having approved it to be listed.
<MikeAndPotatoes> PornView?
<MikeAndPotatoes> that is not family friendly
<MikeAndPotatoes> it shows just how stupid you are with your absolute take on technical issues
<MikeAndPotatoes> i have show you as misrepresenting everything you standfor
<MikeAndPotatoes> and you will go even further and further if it means possibly getting away with the first wrong doing
<MikeAndPotatoes> people of many ages use Ubuntu. yet how do you provide support for PornView
<Tecumseh> sorry, to whom are you addressing this?
<MikeAndPotatoes> you don't. you lie your ass off and say that you don't talk about it
<MikeAndPotatoes> TEcumseh
<rork> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-11ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 211 kB, installed size 624 kB
<MikeAndPotatoes> Freenode has Staff which sympathise for ubuntu because of the money canonical donates and the reputation ubuntu has. however they sympathize too much.
<rork> sounds like a badly chosen name to me
<MikeAndPotatoes> yes
<MikeAndPotatoes> if i was a curious kid and i saw a pretty face. i would search the web for a pornview. and we all know that won't turn up an innocent photo manager
<MikeAndPotatoes> you have been way too harsh on me, and way too arrogant. even this 1 program is enough for me to feel it is time for you all to drop the conspiracy
<Tecumseh> lol
<Tecumseh> anyway, I'm off to diner
<Tm_T> MikeAndPotatoes: this is wrong place for this, and you know it
<MikeAndPotatoes> i am banned from all channels. the ones i can enter just refer to their email.
<MikeAndPotatoes> fuck you tm_t. your freenode staff are ubuntu ops, some are ubuntu councilmen. there is more combinations of freenode and you working together than you can possibly expect me to believe you won't lie
<MikeAndPotatoes> you are telling me i am ban evading, yet i was able to enter those channels
<Tm_T> oh well...
<Daskreech> Tm_T: You own freenode staff?
<gpc> only 80% of them
<gpc> :P
<Tm_T> yes I do, you didn't know it? (;
<Daskreech> I love how he has a direct comparison between number of staff and belief in lies
<Daskreech> assuming that MikAndPotatoes is a he
<ryrych> hello
<Daskreech> hi
<ryrych> having formated my kingston pendrive to ext4, I can mount it as a user but don’t have permission to write — the root is owner. Why?
<Daskreech> ryrych: add a umask for the mount script if you would like multiple users to be able to write to it or if it's only you on the computer then you can just make yourself the user
<ryrych> Daskreech: I always mount my external drives with KDE’s widget, not with cli. It worked before I’d formated it to ext4 (was fat32)
<Daskreech> ryrych: Fat32 doesn't have a concept of ownership ext4 does
<Daskreech> !fstab > ryrych
<ubottu> ryrych, please see my private message
<Daskreech> Read that and set it up as you would like. I'd suggest for an option umask=0022
<BluesKaj> anybody here have exprience with Aver media on Linux?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey hey
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have solved ;D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: microphone problem :P
<ryrych> Daskreech: I see. I want to use this pendrive as additional backup (snapshots made by rsnapshot). Is it useful to keep it on ext* or fat will be sufficient?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: was not the volume of mic
<BluesKaj> hi Peace- , good , what was the fix ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: my intel audio card has sampling rate of 48000
<Peace-> BluesKaj: if i record with 44100
<Peace-> it get a lots of noise :P
<BluesKaj> yeah, dither and conversion noise
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have used this
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s 1024x768 -f x11grab -r 30  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -threads 2 output.mkv
<Peace-> works fine :D
<BluesKaj> Peace-, that's a video command string
<Daskreech> ryrych: Either works. It's just storage
<Daskreech> ryrych: rsnapshot will work better with ext4 though
<BluesKaj> Peace-, well partly video anyway
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) yea it's an ultra fast screencast command line
<Peace-> BluesKaj: and uses alsa :)
<Peace-> it
<BluesKaj> -s 1024x768 -f x11grab -r 30  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264
<Peace-> that took the video of your screen :)
<Peace-> takes
<BluesKaj> yeah as does mplayer and mencoder , Peace-
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> in the future mencoder will not be upgraded
<Peace-> ffmpeg i guess has won
<ryrych> Daskreech: ok, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> well, I'm thinking buying this fo my media-server pc , but I'm not buy til i find out if there are linux drivers :http://www.buy.com/prod/avermedia-avertv-hd-dvr-video-capture-card/q/sellerid/11408470/loc/111/212576898.html
<BluesKaj> err not buying
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I don't think mencoder/mplayer and ffmpeg are competing, for example ffmpeg doesn't have a GUI
<Peace-> BluesKaj: on then mail list , mencoder, says it's better use ffmpeg
<Peace-> to convert
<Peace-> infact if you see mencoder is nasty with some videos
<Peace-> and with audio it's not comfortable
<Daskreech> ryrych: Sure
<BluesKaj> yeah, well I had to use it to capture video thru a usb capture card ,ffmpeg didn't see the card as a source
<Peace-> wth
<Peace-> bash stuff
<Peace-> bad
<BluesKaj> v4l2
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i did this interface xD http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/06/plasma-desktopPm5066.jpg
<Peace-> BluesKaj: time ago...
<Peace-> but it still works , natty here
<sayakb> hi. yesterday in upgraded to 4.6 from backports. now kdm throws me an error "cannot open theme /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais". i logged in to a tty and verified that folder is there. i can also see "oxygen" there so i tried that, but same error. any pointers?
<ryrych> Daskreech: I've read that umask, fmask, dmask are for specifically for fat. What about ext?
<ryrych> Daskreech: I have now entry in fstab, I can mount it as a user but still don’t have write permissions. Changing the mounting point owner to me doesn’t do the trick :(
<sriramoman> i have noticed since recent that my KDE graphics looks bit awkward when I close and open my laptop lid, instead of the usual crisp one.. note the heavy visibility of gradients.:  http://img819.imageshack.us/f/kde.png/ I would be glad if someone told me a workaround for this. kubuntu 10.10
<bluesceada> sriramoman: sorry but that looks perfectly nice for me
<sriramoman> bluesceada: i shall logout and login again, and post and show a 'good' screenshot
<vanguard> I got 3D hardware accel in Games, but my desktop effects do not work. What can I do to enable them?
<bluesceada> vanguard: maybe try to disable "functionality checks" in the advanced tab of desktop effects
<BluesKaj> which graphics card , vanguard?
<sriramoman> bluesceada: compare these: http://img97.imageshack.us/f/kden.jpg/ and http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5613/kde.png The first one is taken immediately after closing+opening laptop lid
<vanguard> BluesKaj: ATI 2600 Pro Mobile (iMac 20")
<vanguard> BluesKaj: Everything is grayed out in that tab because of some technical reasons
<bluesceada> sriramoman: oh yeah, i see :S
<Tecumseh> i just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu 10.10, also installed kde 4.6 from the backports ppa. Apparantly not all packages got updated, maybe because I first did an aptitude safe-upgrade and later a dist-upgrade. Now some packages are still at version 4.5.1, how can I get a list of those packages and upgrade them to 4.6 safely?
<vanguard> bluesceada: Everything is grayed out in that tab because of some technical reasons
<bluesceada> sriramoman: maybe your graphics adapter reduces screen bit depth
<sriramoman> actually i have ATI mobility radeon 1GB and this problem wasnt there in kubuntu 10.04. moreover even now, it isnt there in the gnome login
<bluesceada> ummm, yeah hmm. maybe you just dont see it in gnome?
<bluesceada> otherwise i would say it's the ati driver
<bluesceada> sadly, ati and nvidia both have not 100% good drivers :/
<james147> Tecumseh: make sure "kubuntu-desktop" is still installed (if not install it) then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  (or sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade)
<Tecumseh> thx james147, but no succes there. kubuntu-desktop is installed and aptitude update && full-upgrade don't have anything to install
<sriramoman> bluesceada: i chkd now, the problem isn't there in gnome. and i tried removing fglrx, which indicates that even the switched intel mobility graphics is creating this same problem
<james147> Tecumseh: try "sudo aptitude install -f"
<bluesceada> huh, sriramoman you have two graphics in that notebook?
<james147> ^^ it should attempt to fix any broken dependencies
<bluesceada> that support just recently came to the kernel as far as i know
<bluesceada> maybe that is the problem then..
<BluesKaj> vanguard, is this the driver you use ? http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-850-driver-ati-radeon-catalyst-linux-x86
<bluesceada> if you removed fglrx it doesnt mean your intel card is used
<ubuntu__> where did the compled cfile stored......
<bluesceada> vesa or radeon or whatever driver might be used
<vanguard> BluesKaj: I installed the proprietary one with jockey. I'll look it up
<vanguard> BluesKaj: "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX-Driver"
<sriramoman> bluesceada: i actually have the graphics given by i5 processor as well as the ATI card... the system tends to use intel card by default if fglrx is absent
<bluesceada> ah umm, ok
<bluesceada> but that is only supported by a recent kernel afaik
<bluesceada> "recent" ... since 2.6.35 that is ...
<bluesceada> but means it might be a quite unstable feature
<bluesceada> and you are absolutely sure it is using intel if fglrx is absent?
<sriramoman> mine is the recent kernel and this overly compressed graphics is seen only in the KDE of ubuntu 10.10, and is fine in gnome or earlier kubuntus
<sriramoman> yes i am sure its using intel
<sriramoman> thats how it shows in all the display config interfaces
<sriramoman> 'intel HD graphics' with the model no
<BluesKaj> sriramoman, lspci | grep VGA will tell which card is being used
<bluesceada> okay
<bluesceada> i would still guess it might have something to do with the switching
<bluesceada> maybe it is switched to intel when the lid gets closed
<bluesceada> ah wait, you said it's also when you only use intel?
<sriramoman> bluesceada: it looks horrible in both intel as well as ati
<bluesceada> ok
<sriramoman> [sriram@localhost ~]# lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<jado> hi, how can i find an offset in a file with Kate?
<sriramoman> sriram@slocalhost:~$ lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e1
<sriramoman> jado: offset means>
<jado> character 781 for instance
<BluesKaj> sriramoman, so you have 2 cards ... I recommend making a decision on which one to use , probly the ati since it's a pci card . You may need to choose the card you want by entering the BIOS and in system peripherals move choose or make the pci as default
<sriramoman> BluesKaj: thats fine, i chose intel only to see if its ati's problem, nothing else. otherwise i am using ATI. this problem doesnt occur in gnome or older versions of KDE.. this problem occurs if i close+open laptop-lid or off+on the LCD
<BluesKaj> sriramoman, 2video cards on a laptop, that's unusual , but the BIOS Setting should still be done once you decide
<sriramoman> BluesKaj: i set the bios now to use ATI. I just showed that output sometime ago to show that I really have intel, too.. Now my bios is set to use ATI and still I face this problem
<praveen_> #c
<bluesceada> newer kernels should support the runtime switching, but might have still glitches
<sriramoman> even if i choose intel in bios i face the problem
<bluesceada> can you also set in bios to completely hide the other card or something like that?
<sriramoman> bluesceada: i made the choice only in bios. not runtime, dont worry:)
<sriramoman> yes now its like that. if i choose in bios, the other card wont be seen
<bluesceada> no i mean you said, if you dont have fglrx installed it automatically falls back to intel...
<bluesceada> even if only ati is set in bios?
<bluesceada> ah okay
<bluesceada> hmh
<BluesKaj> bluesceada, yes , just make the card you want the default in the BIOS
<bluesceada> maybe search for your specific laptop model and linux (not just ubuntu) and look if you can find out more - at least i can not tell what this might be causing
<bluesceada> or tell us your laptop model
<sriramoman> and i am telling u again, this is a problem that i exclusively noticed in kde that ships with kubuntu 10.10.. this problem is neither prevalent in gnome, nor in kubuntu 10.04 or any older versions
<sriramoman> hp G62-121EE
<sriramoman> do u think the problem may be solved if i upgrade to 4.6.0? i mean kde
<bluesceada> doesnt really sound like a kde problem to me
<bluesceada> maybe it's some screen power saving setting which is set up different in kde than gnome as default
<bluesceada> but the real problem doesnt lie there - at least imho
<fdg> does anybody know is it possible to damage the coputer using the overclocking features in bios inproperly ?
<fdg> in specifics incerasing cpu voltage from 1.3 to 1.4
<bluesceada> fdg: nobody can guarantee that you wont damage it, but recent cpus usually can do an emergency shutdown if they get too hot
<BluesKaj> !overclocki |fdg
<bluesceada> i dont want to recommend it to you, but if you want to do the maybe risky overclocking: go in small steps towards the goal what you want to reach
<fdg> well I thought I was doing this
<fdg> lol
<fdg> so now I'll probably have to reset the bios manually right ?
<fdg> because my system hangs faster and faster, cant get to bios anymore
<bluesceada> oh, then do a bios reset, yeh
<BluesKaj> fdg , there are no overclocking guarantees at all on any OS
<BluesKaj> increasing from 1.3 to 1.4 won't show much IMO , and it's risky
<bluesceada> fdg: yeh this is from overclocker to overclocker, not any safety aware computer engineer: just reset the bios and use the previous last settings that didnt cause a crash ;-)
<bluesceada> but in the end this is really offtopic here, as the operating system has really nearly nothing to do with it
<bluesceada> sriramoman: that notebook seems really very new ... did you have different 64/32bit installs?
<bluesceada> or are you comparing all 64 bit to all 32bit versions?
<bluesceada> and same fglrx driver versions on 10.04 and 10.10
<bluesceada> maybe you should look into the desktop effect settings and set for compatibility *just guessing*
<sriramoman> bluesceada: pls do not trust reviews. its very fast enough :P this is a 64bit version
<bluesceada> ?
<bluesceada> i dont know what you mean about reviews, but yeh
<bluesceada> but wait fglrx doesnt mean much if it's also intel :S
<sriramoman> i mean reviews which they may write in sites etc. it comes with win7, which is slow in any PC :P kubuntu is fast and flashy only that this small problem is there
<BluesKaj> fglrx driver runs on the ati card
<sriramoman> do u think a notebook with 6GB DDR3 RAM, 1GB gfx card and an i5 processor can run slow
<sriramoman> but as bluesceada said, this problem exists even if i chose the intel card from bios
<bluesceada> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-systems-and/HP-guys-alert-Instant-ON-Ubuntu/m-p/322522
<bluesceada> :-)
<bluesceada> you're so right
<sriramoman> bluesceada: btw, pls note that the posting is mine ;-)
<bluesceada> sriramoman: yeh, because of that i told that you're so right ;-)
<sriramoman> hehe :D
<bluesceada> but you dont find much about that notebook, hm :S
<bluesceada> and strange only kde affected etc :S
<bluesceada> did you check for screen depth after the resume
<bluesceada> eh lid open
<bluesceada> does it also happen if you sleep/resume
<sriramoman> only KDE 4.5.1 is affected :(
<sriramoman> sleep/resume is calculated as a lid close + open i suppose, i guess thats how it ends up that way
<bluesceada> xdpyinfo |grep -e depth.*root
<bluesceada> maybe something like that
<bluesceada> does it show less than 24?
<bluesceada> and i am also not sure if xdpyinfo is the right way
<sriramoman> sriram@sriram-HP-G62:~$ xdpyinfo |grep -e depth.*root   depth of root window:    24 planes
<bluesceada> hm
<sriramoman> now with the display reset to crisp mode, it is still the same output
<bluesceada> crisp mode ?
<bluesceada> crisp meaning "looking like less color depth" ?
<bluesceada> (visible steps in gradients)
<sriramoman> note: if i go to system settings and simply reselect the current display settings and apply, the settings are same but the display becomes crisp. thats what i mean by crisp mode
<sriramoman> smooth and crisp gradient
<bluesceada> i would write about the problem in some forum to get more people into looking at it
<sriramoman> of course, if i switch off and switch on display, it becomes bad again
<bluesceada> ah ok
<bluesceada> that's an important info i guess
<sriramoman> or shall i try upgrading to the nightly 4.6 before writing into forums :D
<bluesceada> only switch on and off of the display causes problems...
<bluesceada> i dont know if I would
<bluesceada> try some kde 4.5 live cd if it also happens there
<bluesceada> or some other distri
<bluesceada> opensuse live cd? knoppix? i dont know..
<bluesceada> sriramoman: and you cant switch to any display mode that is "smooth" ?
<bluesceada> what happens if you strg+alt+f1 and then strg+alt+f7 (to get back to X)
<bluesceada> maybe also look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log immediately after you turned off and on the display
<sriramoman> bluesceada: lol ctrl+alt+f1 and back to ctrl+alt+f7 'crispens' back the display
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> then look into the log
<bluesceada> what happened recently, maybe it gives some hint about an error or warning that it has to fallback to some mode
<bluesceada> sriramoman: you looked into /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar ..
<sriramoman> bluesceada: just prepared a compilation... http://pastebin.com/gvwjhfyR
<bluesceada> umm i really dont know what the reuse xkmfile means
<bluesceada> now i dont have any more ideas, sorry
<bluesceada> post it in some forum maybe
<sriramoman> thank you
<bluesceada> or try to find out what happened in kde (#kde ?) from 4.4 to 4.5 (if that was the difference from 10.04 to 10.10 ?)
<bluesceada> maybe 4.5 is really causing some different display management policies that cause these problems, as it is really strange that gnome works
<genii-around> xkm file is like a keyboard mapping file that your keyboard selection is stored in. so when you can switch between 2 different languages for instance, it loads a different xkm file
<genii-around> If it's saying something like "resuing xkm file" most likely you don't have language support installed for the keyboard you are trying to load
<bluesceada> so that has probably nothing to do with the screen seeming to turn depth down :S
<bluesceada> maybe it is really the *screen* itself
<sriramoman> oh that may be true, genii-around so i doubt if that is display-issue coz i agree with u, half my language packs are not installed properly
<sriramoman> bluesceada: in that case the problem should affect gnome, thats not the case
<bluesceada> damn, right :S
<bluesceada> ugh eh sorry
<bluesceada> why must so strange problems exist
<sriramoman> true.. lets see.. gonna try KDE 4.6
<fdg> wow I just smashed my xp thanks to my overclocking !
<fdg> soooo after all it was somehow related ! hahahah
<BluesKaj> overclocking used to be for gamers whose pcs didn't run fast enuff to keep everything synched , but with the cpus and graphics it's almost totally unecessary
<BluesKaj> today
<bluesceada> or for photoshop :-D
<bluesceada> i have my phenom ii x3 720 2,8@3,4ghz .. still running silent :D
<bluesceada> no real special cooling except a bigger passive heatsink with 120mm fan
<genii-around> I have a machine at home we overclock every time we need to do 3d rendering, then put it back afterwards
<bluesceada> for 15 euros ...
<bluesceada> i am really amazed how much room there was for overclocking with only slight overvolting (up to 3,1 without overvolting)
<bluesceada> but, i dont want to get offtopic...
<bluesceada> sriramoman: i'm interested if it's fixed in kde 4.6 ;-)
<sriramoman> sure, i'd tell u, just keep ur nickname same till tomorrow :) i mean till 8:30pm IST
<sriramoman> **indian standard time
<sriramoman> bluesceada: i am leaving,, see u at 6:00pm IST, 7th Feb
<bluesceada> what is IST :S
<bluesceada> hm ok
<ecinx3> i can't see any icons (open apps in my task bar. I can see K , the favorites folder, the desktop switcher, system tray icons and clock, but not applications that are open
<james147> ecinx3: did you remove the taskbar widget? if so just add it back again (right clcik something > add widgets > find "Task manager"  and drag it back
<ecinx3> thanks, that worked.  I didn't remove it intentionally
<james147> ecinx3: it happens :) but just so you know, everything on the desktop/panel is a widget and can be added back by doing the same ^^ also, items in the panel can be rearranged by draging them when the panel settings dialog is open
<ecinx3> thanks
<ecinx3> also does that calendar there have a way to get google calendar?
<maco> the one in kontact?
<ecinx3> the one with the clock in the bottom.. on the desktop panel
<maco> you can install akonadi-kde-resource-googledata to be able to add google calendar & contacts
<maco> oh hmm
<james147> ecinx3: yes and no... last I checked it was possible to sync akondi with google calendar (after installed a package that i forget the name of) but from what i could see it dident sync changed back to google very well
<james147> ^^ that was the one :)
<ecinx3> oh
<james147> ^^ and I havnt tried it in a while so it has probally improved since i last tried
<maco> i dont think the panel calendar shows whats in your akonadi calendar at all
<ecinx3> nm.. i know gogole calendar is flaky with a lot of apps
<maco> james147: yes it can write changes back
<ecinx3> only thing that really works is outlook and lightning
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm a new kubuntu user and I'm facing a problem. I try to use my microphone but I'm not able to see the chanel in the kmix windows. I tried to find some information about that but without succes until now.
<james147> maco: thats good to know :)
<maco> akonadi googledata can work with the primary calendar (the one with your name) read/write
<maco> but unfortunately ONLY that one calendar is exposed as far as i can tell
<maco> so all  your other calendars, you have to add as remote .ics files, and then that means they're read-only
<ecinx3> ^^ used to be the problem with windows mobile 6.x and microsoft exchange
<ecinx3> lighting syncs with all
<maco> i wonder how
<maco> i was starting to get the impression from evolution's also only talking to the first calendar that google only allowed it for the first one
<ecinx3> and last time i tried to do something i couldn't find the ical addresss.  of a calendar so new standard is google calendar not ical
<maco> huh?
<maco> google shows you the .ics address in the sharing settings for the calendar
<maco> .ics (ical) is definitely still the standard format for calendar storage
<ecinx3> it is
<ecinx3> it's just that google is taking over
<ecinx3> the calendar settings for sharing changed in google. i'm pretty sure it still exports ical, just that they changed the procedure in  getting that address
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys has anyone else seen an issue when installing via usb with maverick that for some reason eventhough you tell it to install to the MBR it installs to the MBR of the usb device even though kubuntu was installed ot the hard drive
 * james147 hasent noticed that
<Corin> Hey, I was wondering something... why can't I remove the default desktop actvity in 10.10 or remove plasmoids via the 'add widgets' menu?
<Snowhog> Corin: As to the 'default' desktop activity (Main), I'm thinking that it needs to exist. Others that you create can of course be removed. Just my guess.
<Corin> Hmm
 * james147 thourght that any activity could be removed as long as it wasent the last one
<Snowhog> Corin: The 'add widgets' menu is just that - Add(ing) widgets - not removing them. Once a widget is installed, and you don't want it, just right-click on it and click the X.
<Corin> What if the plasmoid is invisible?
<Snowhog> Corin: In this case, which one?
<Corin> It's called 'iHateTheCashew'
<Corin> It's a plasmoid that removes the plasma icon on the top right corner. lol
<Snowhog> Corin: If you want the Cashew back on your desktop, simply remove the "I HATE the cashew plasmoid" by clicking on the minus sign in the Add Widgets dialog.
<Corin> Snowhog: That's what I'm saying!
<Corin> There is no minus sign!
<Corin> xD
<james147> Snowhog: later version of kde got rid of that button ^^
<james147> Corin: only way i know of would be to remove the enrty for it in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<james147> (and restarting plasma-desktop
<Snowhog> james147: That, or just switch to a different Desktop Theme and see if the 'minus' sign is then present. Not all Desktop Themes are created equal.
<james147> Snowhog: ^^ possibly
<bobboau> does anyone know how to set up a wireless access point, or even just to tell if my hardware is capable of supporting it? I don't even need a bridge I just want a wireless network connection that I can use to access a server (the machine with the wireless hardware on it) directly with.
<james147> bobboau: you could try creating an ad-hoc network connection
<Tsunami1> juus visi ir lohi
<Tsunami1> vnk pidera6i
<Tsunami1> :D
<Snowhog> Tsunami1: English only here, please.
<maco> !lv
<Tsunami1> Nahuj?
<bobboau> I've looked at that in the network management widget, but that looks like it is for connecting to an adhoc network, not setting one up, am I mistaken?
<Tsunami1> a man pohuj
<maco> Snowhog: we dont have a channel for latvians to send Tsunami1 to :-/
<Snowhog> maco: No. And he appears not to understand English.
<Tsunami1> a kaa tu zin ka es i no lv
<maco> oh there is one.
<maco> Tsunami1: #ubuntu-lv
<maco> it has like 5 people
<ecinx3> how do i upgrade to kde 4.6
<Tsunami1> loti daudz
 * james147 points ecinx3 to the channel topic :)
<maco> Tsunami1: Tērzēšanai un atbalstu latviešu valodā, lūdzu, ierakstiet "/ join # Ubuntu-lv"
<ecinx3> ive been readint that site
<ecinx3> and went and updated some settings in kpackagekit
<james147> ecinx3: its best not to use kpackagekit to upgrade to 4.6
<Tsunami1> a nahuj lai es taa daritu?
<ecinx3> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<ecinx3> i was just going by that
<ecinx3> and went there, but i still don't know whaat to do
<Snowhog> ecinx3: This might help you: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115541.msg254540#msg254540
<ecinx3> thanks Snowhog
<Tsunami1> juus visi ir lohi
<Guest74228> hi, I want to buy some laptop within troubles with ubuntu
<Guest74228> what of thes is better for that?
<Guest74228> http://www.remateshp.mex.tl/tienda.html
<Tsunami1> Da blje pidera6 aizveras
<Snowhog> Tsunami1: Tērzēšanai un atbalstu latviešu valodā, lūdzu, ierakstiet "/ join # Ubuntu-lv" THIS IS AN ENGLISH ONLY CHANNEL. Please observe that.
<rtdos> i have kde, gnome, fluxbox, and blackbox desktops installed: since i am not using the kdm to login to my system how do i use startx or xinit specify which desktop i want to use?
<james147> rtdos: try: xinit /path/to/wm   (eg xinit startkde)
<Goliath> where are kde login themes saved at?
<ecinx3> how  do i fix font anti aliasing?? where it says configure anti allias seetings it says exclude range ... suse sub pixel rendering , but i don't know what are the settings I need. Is there a way to calibrate it?
<Snowhog> Goliath: In /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<Goliath> Snowhog: any idea how to modify a kde login theme
<Goliath> to change its background?
<Goliath> and splash screen
<Goliath> again where are kdm themes saved at?
<Goliath> at a kdm theme in an .xml it says: scalemode="crop". What would be the code for scaled&croped?
 * james147 would think that is what "crop" does ...
<rufsketch1> Hey everyone. I have a 7600GT. What driver do I need to get full OpenGL acceleration and compositing?
<james147> rufsketch1: what ever is recomended by "Hardware drivers" (aka jockey-kde)
<ecinx3> my fonts look like crap and I can't read off the screen :(
<rufsketch1> james147: it doesn't list anything. And it also says no proprietary drivers are in use on this systm
<otto1> hello there
<otto1> anyone can recommend me a chat where i can ask about Ubuntu?
<Snowhog> otto1: In #Ubuntu
<ecinx3> lol
<james147> rufsketch1: run "sudo apt-get update" then try it agian
 * ecinx3 has a headache
<ecinx3> does anyone knows about sopcast? or another way to watch the superbowl on my computer?
<james147> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<ecinx3> I don't  want to look like an idiot at school tomorrow with all the super bowl talk. I don't have cable or an antenna
<james147> ^^ then taht might not work :p
<ecinx3> I had an antenna built in my old house
<rufsketch1> james147: still nothing'
<ecinx3> but i dont have the time to build it. . and i don't want to drive to campus and not get other hw done.. :(
<ecinx3> I know in sopcast i can see it but it's been impossible to install
<james147> rufsketch1: hmm, then install "nvidia-current" then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" << you might need to stop X to do that last one
<rufsketch1> james147: it says nvidia current is already installed
<rufsketch1> I'll do nvidia-xconfig
<felipe_> ecinx3: you might try ##superbowl if you're interested, got streams and stuff too
<ecinx3> thanks felipe_
<felipe_> :)
<Burpaps_> @btlogin | quassel@109.87.11.203
<Goliath> how do i remove a kde activity?
<rtdos> james147: is there a way to use xinit without it opening up a terminal after the desktop comes up?
<flashdeluxe_> hi! I got problems with my notebook, i installed kubuntu 10.10 from scratch and my graphic doesn`t work properly.. at any website i have problesm if i scroll down because the pictures overlap, i am using an intel mobile 4 series chipset
<flashdeluxe_> does anybody know a driver which works with that chipset?
#kubuntu 2012-01-30
<BarkingFish> What you need to do is open System Settings, go to Regional and Language, Select Keyboard Layout and click the Advanced tab.
<BarkingFish> In the list, you'll see "Compose key position", which allows you to pick which key you want. Set one, apply it and save.
<BarkingFish> Once you've picked your compose key, you do the following to enter characters like that:
<BarkingFish> Press and release the compose key, then SHIFT+2 for ", then the letter you want.  For example, Compose + " + A = Ä
<BarkingFish> For the ß  - it's simply Compose + s + s
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Oh, thank you!!! You're a sweetheart! (:
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> I use them a lot, it's quite useful once you set the key up, it's just complicated picking where you want the key and actually assigning it
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: I'm going to do it right now while I'm still in here. (:
<BarkingFish> you can do all the basic international lettering using the compose key, along with other symbols from your keyboard.  Apostrophes give you acute accents, like é - the ^ sign gets used for circumflexes, like û...
<BarkingFish> and commas for the little hooked thingy under a french letter C :)  ç
<BarkingFish> remember though, for ones using a symbol, it's always Compose, then the symbol, then the letter.
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Okay, I set up left Ctrl key, so I press Ctrl + s + s and end up with the sharp S. That's perfect. How do I do umlaut a, o, and u in lower and upper case? I don't need any other letters, like the French letter or letters with carets. (:
<BarkingFish> ok, for a lower case a, o or u with an umlaut
<BarkingFish> compose + (shift 2) + a, o or u
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Aha, got it! Ctrl + " + a, etc. (:
<BarkingFish> so ä ö ü
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Thank you SO much! This will make life SO much simpler! Will this also work in other programs or just Kate?
<BarkingFish> it works in everything that takes text except a terminal
<BarkingFish> even Libreoffice supports it
<BarkingFish> remember, if you want the umlauted letters in caps, you shift them too, so:
<BarkingFish> compose + (shift 2) + (shift a) = Ä
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Yep, I've got that now, so you're shifting for the quotes and for the A or O or U. Perfect!!! (:
<BarkingFish> got it
<BarkingFish> :)
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Oh my, I use Claws Mail, which is not the default mail program, and it even works in that! Oh, you have made my life SO much simpler! I've been copying and pasting, and that gets old fast. (:
<littlegirl> BarkingFish: Thank you so much! I love you forever! I'm off to go write Umlauts. (:
 * BarkingFish goes to bed with warm fuzzy feeling of making someone's life better :)
<sharke> Hi!!!
<basso> Does anyone have a guide on "How to get the most out of KDE"?
<Kimlaroux> Be curious, have some spare time
<basso> nawww :(
<DaskreecH> basso: wouldn't someone have to do that first ot be able to write a guide?
<basso> DaskreecH: yes, and then they should post it on the interwebs <.<
<DaskreecH> I don't know that's possible :)
<DaskreecH>  I've played with KDE for years and I'm constantly finding new things it does
<DaskreecH> but perhaps we can help. What would you like to do with KDE?
<Kimlaroux> that's because they keep on added stuff =P
<Kimlaroux> adding*
<DaskreecH> Yeah and they have lots of stuff undocumented
<DaskreecH> and things added a while back that you just forget about
<DaskreecH> I totally forgot that you could tab applications till last night
<Urbanpro> slt all
<Kimlaroux> yeah and some stuff that used to be easy to do are now impossible
<Kimlaroux> like how can I lock all the Gimp windows together so that when I bring one up, they all do?
<DaskreecH> slt
<DaskreecH> Was that grouping? I forget what that was called
<DaskreecH> basso: are you looking for tips or like workflows?
<Kimlaroux> they changed what grouping does, now it brings all the windows into a single one places tabs into the title bar
<basso> ahh yes workflows would be nice to explore
<DaskreecH> Well you may want to look at activities
<DaskreecH> basso: do you have desktop effects on?
<basso> Ouch had to get some coffee!
<basso> yes i have desktop effects on DaskreecH
<basso> i found out that hold the mouse at the top left was quite efficent
<basso> i also changed the kickoff icon! http://basso.cc/post/16738932105/the-power-of-gnu-linux-and-kde
<indystorm> OK guys- I don't know if I even really have a question here, but I like the idea of Kubuntu as a distro- but I have always had so many problems with it. I'm a distro hopper- trying out one or another every few weeks, but kubuntu just seems so unstable to me. I load it up, and it doesn't perform updates, and hangs, the package manager crashes, it freezes on boot... It's just insane- it seems
<indystorm> crazy to me that this is happening. What I've done to get around this is install Ubuntu server edition, and then put KDE on top of that, and it's rock solid. I crashed that system today, by my own doing, and decided I'd try the kubuntu 11.10 install, and it's the same ol' unstable distro I've always remembered.... Could I possibly be doing something wrong here??? What is going on?!
<basso> indystorm: i installed kde 4.8 on my ubuntu 11.10, nothing seems wrong here
<basso> welcome zuanny
<basso> are you drinking coffee?
<indystorm> I know, but the problems I run into are with the kubuntu 11.10 ISO download file--- when I install that I have all kinds of problems....!
<DaskreecH> indystorm: such as ?
<DaskreecH> basso: ctrl+F9 works as well
<indystorm> read my first statement-- crashes on boot occasionally, software updates freeze, system hangs, the package manager crashes..... it's very bizzare- all kinds of problems- but the problems all go away when I install regular ubuntu server with KDE on top of it--- it's just weird- Why isn't the kubuntu iso download stable??
<ken> Beside myself here - I lost my "Add / Remove Software" when I reinstalled Kubuntu 11.10 and I don't get anymore software updates... Any help is appreciated
<DaskreecH> Not sure. Did you try just running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a terminal
<DaskreecH> ken: alt+F2 -> Konsole -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<indystorm> hmmm no let me try that
<ken> DaskreecH: states "already the newest version"
<DaskreecH> ken: and alt-F2 -> package gives you no results ?
<DaskreecH> basso: ctrl+F8 is fun too :)
<ken> DaskreecH: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 345 not upgraded
<DaskreecH> ken: that's from what?
<ken> konsole
<ken> DaskreecH: no longer able to update
<DaskreecH> I meant what command did you try for that?
<ken> DaskreecH: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<indystorm> hmmm that worked from the command line- now the package manager opens
<DaskreecH> ken: Ok cool press alt+f2 -> update and tell me if you get anything
<ken> DaskreecH: KDEuBlog
<DaskreecH> serious?
<DaskreecH> hmm
<ken> DaskreecH: aggrivatingly serious...
<DaskreecH> try sudo apt-get install muon
<DaskreecH> indystorm: Whoot :)
<ken> DaskreecH: muon is installed by broken - crashes
<DaskreecH> ah it's installed it just doesn't run?
<ken> yes
<DaskreecH> what's kdesudo muon-updater say when you run it from konsole?
<DaskreecH> if it's long you can pastebin it
<DaskreecH> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ken> http://imagebin.org/196277
<ken> DaskreecH & ubottu: thanks for the pastebin and imagebin
<ken> DaskreecH: there are over 300 updates
<DaskreecH> and clicking install updates does what?
<ken> takes 2 hours... :)
<ken> installing now, but, I was very used to having the updates come up in the notification bar and the add/remove software as part of the system settings
<ken> did 11.10 take that out?
<DaskreecH> Not sure there is a muon-notifier that does that
<ken> when add/remove was part of the system settings I would get notifications every week
<DaskreecH> well maybe that should be added back :)
<DaskreecH> muon-installer is installed right?
<ken> DaskreecH: thanks for your help, I'll finish the updates and see what happens after the reboot
<ken> DaskreecH: not sure
<DaskreecH> alright
<DaskreecH> later ken
<ken> I think it's broke, I'll have to reinstall it
<ken> later DaskreecH thanks again
<DaskreecH> :-)
<zx225> looking for help with ubuntu software center in kde
<DaskreecH> sure what's up?
 * DaskreecH pokes zx225
<zx225> sorry
<zx225> when i select [install] nothing happens
<DaskreecH> so you search for something. mark it to install then click install and ... nothing reacts?
<zx225> yes
<zx225> i can get the package installed with apt-get no problem
<zx225> but when using the ubuntu software centre the install button
<zx225> is clickable but nothing happens
<DaskreecH> Not sure. Haven't heard that happen before
<DaskreecH> It asked for your password?
<zx225> no it does not
<zx225> it might be something bonehead i am doing ... i am fairly new to ubuntu
<DaskreecH> how goes ken?
<DaskreecH> zx225: Ok lets try this. close the software center and run gksudo software-center
<zx225> ok stand by
<zx225> oh wow
<zx225> very nice
<DaskreecH> works?
<ken> DaskreecH: BAD
<DaskreecH> You Know it You know it
<zx225> yes
<zx225> very nice
<zx225> thank you
<DaskreecH> zx225: Ok it's just not running with the right privileges
<ken> DaskreecH: updater locked at 51% installing. Lost all access to home folder... now I can not finish updating
<DaskreecH> ken: hmm?
<DaskreecH> what are you doing now?
<DaskreecH> ken: what's going on?
<ken> DaskreecH: this installation is hosed! I am going to reinstall and AGAIN format the root... I'm losing everything and can't even reboot
<DaskreecH> ken: whats' happeneing?
<ken> screen shots coming
<DaskreecH> ok
<ken> http://imagebin.org/196285
<ken> http://imagebin.org/196286
<ken> there's one more
<ken> http://imagebin.org/196287
<DaskreecH> ken: disable that repo
<ken> DaskreecH: Executable: muon-installer PID: 2120 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<DaskreecH> ken: when does that happen?
<ken> when I open muon
<DaskreecH> ha
<DaskreecH> ok open a konsole
<ken> ok
<ken> donre
<ken> done
<DaskreecH> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ken> DaskreecH: hope you're ready for this
 * DaskreecH gets his bottle of readying juice
<zx225> das
<zx225> how do i get permissions
<zx225> from the menu
<zx225> on software-center
<DaskreecH> zx225: you could edit it and just put gksudo in front of it
<zx225> ok
<zx225> i will try that
<DaskreecH> ken: you can just pastebin if its a lot
<ken> DaskreecH: how do I share the pastebin
<DaskreecH> just give the URL here
<DaskreecH> same as with imagebin
<ken> how?
<ken> DaskreecH: how do I pastebin?
<DaskreecH> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ken> DaskreecH: paste.ubuntu.com does not work
<DaskreecH> Oh?
<DaskreecH> try pastebin.com
<ken> internet access is now gone
<ken> it's getting worse
<DaskreecH> ken: ah this is a differnt computer
<DaskreecH> is it trying to install things?
<DaskreecH> what is it doing?
<ken> DaskreecH: giving me heartburn tonight
<ken> nothing installing, can't reboot, can't access internet now...
<DaskreecH> ... so what is it doing
<DaskreecH> why is it getting worse ?
<ken> nothing that I can see
<DaskreecH> is it attempting something?
<DaskreecH> how are you trying to reboot?
<ken> HDD is nearly idle
<ken> K, Leave, Restart
<ken> DaskreecH: what is the syntax of "!pastebin" ?
<DaskreecH> ken: the command?
<ken> yes, how do I use it?
<DaskreecH> The robot knows certain commands and responds to them if prefixed with a !
<DaskreecH> ken: I would tell you to sudo apt-get install pastebinit but you say you have no internet on the computer
<ken> ok, so I put "pastebin" in front of the large amount of items I want to paste?
<ken> here
<DaskreecH> pastebinit <command>
<DaskreecH> or <command> | pastebinit
<DaskreecH> so perhaps something like sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<DaskreecH> paste.ubuntu.com is up by the way
<ken> ok, I'll do a small paste
<ken> DaskreecH: pastebin Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe TranslationIndex
<ken> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Translation-en
<ken>   Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<DaskreecH> ken: can you run sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<ken> sorry for the flood
<ken> DaskreecH: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DaskreecH> ha
<DaskreecH> try that.
<ken> trying it now
<DaskreecH> sudo dpkg --configure -a should install all the packages you pulled already
<ken> not holding my breath this time... I passed out last time... :)
<ken> so far it appears to be working
<DaskreecH> :-)
<DaskreecH> I'll wait for the sobbing
<ken> LOL - it stopped / completed? should I try to reboot?
<ken> Setting up kde-window-manager (4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1) ...
<ken> this is what it looked like
<DaskreecH> damn it :)
<DaskreecH> No don't reboot!
<ken> DaskreecH: back online
<ken> DaskreecH: I needed to reinstall
<ken> kubuntu
<DaskreecH> ken: Yeah I should have told you not to reboot
<DaskreecH> you still needed two more things tofix
<DaskreecH> ah wel
<DaskreecH> Hopefully you didn't lose anythin
<ken> just my patience
<ken> you would not have been able to tell me anyway, I completely lost internet connection
<DaskreecH> Oh it's the same machine?
<DaskreecH>  I thought you were on a different computer?
<DaskreecH> sudo dhclient might have fixed that right up
<ken> ah
<ken> I'm installing the updates again to see what happens
<ken> nope, all the same computer
<DaskreecH> alright
<DaskreecH>  do you get a update notification now?
<ken> no, I followed the steps outlined earlier
<DaskreecH> ok
<ken> Downloaded, now preparing
<DaskreecH> k
<ken> ugh! locked on "Preparing kmousetool" 50%
<DaskreecH> How long has it been there?
<ken> 5 minuuutes now
<ken> minutes
<DaskreecH> That's not right :-/
<DaskreecH> can you open another konsole?
<DaskreecH> type apt-cache policy kmousetool
<ken> ok
<ken> what next?
<DaskreecH> copy the output ot paste.ubuntu.com
<DaskreecH> to
<ken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822250/
<DaskreecH> looks like it's installed already
<DaskreecH> still sittin there not doing anything huh?
<ken> yup
<ken> nothing
<DaskreecH> ok press Ctrl+C in that Konsole
<ken> done
<DaskreecH> stopped?
<DaskreecH> sudo apt-get install kmousetool
<ken> whick ckonsole?
<ken> Bash? or Software updates?
<DaskreecH> Oh you are doing this in software updates?
<DaskreecH> not in bash?
<ken> yes, software updates
<DaskreecH> oh bleh :)
<DaskreecH> close that
<ken> it won't let me
<ken> grayed out
<DaskreecH> Errors out?
<DaskreecH> can you close the whole application?
<ken> no, while updating, it disables all menu functions and the little red "x" in the upper right
<DaskreecH> Ah smart
<ken> I don't want to kill this thing again
<DaskreecH> how did you kill it last time?
<ken> really??? well <only out of frustration> I pressed the lettle blue button on the tower... o_O
<DaskreecH> oh dear
<DaskreecH> alt+ctrl+Esc wworks better
<ken> done
<DaskreecH> ok in the konsole put sudo apt-get update
<ken> got the skull and clicked on the window, it disappeared
<ken> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ken> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ken> reboot and try again? or logout and try again
<DaskreecH> Nope
<DaskreecH> don't reboot
<ken> ok
<ken> Logout and back in?
<DaskreecH> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<DaskreecH> or lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock first
<ken> lsof: status error on first: No such file or directory
<DaskreecH> sudo rom /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<DaskreecH> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ken> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DaskreecH> ok
<DaskreecH> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaskreecH> if net drops run sudo dhclient
<ken> k
<ken> Setting up...
<DaskreecH> stream of stuff
<ken> yes
<DaskreecH> ken: ok let me know when that's done
<ken> updated grub, back to setting up
<ken> k
<ken> DaskreecH: Done
<DaskreecH> ken: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaskreecH> well
<DaskreecH> first
<DaskreecH> ken: sudo apt-get install kmousetool
<ken> kmousetool is already the newest version.
<DaskreecH> ha that's what I thought
<DaskreecH>  ok run the apt-get update command i gave earlier
<ken> done
<DaskreecH> no errors?
<ken> running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ken> no no errors
<DaskreecH> dist-upgrade is done?
<ken> getting screen shot
<ken> all applications are missing...
<ken> can't find the screen shot tool
<DaskreecH> Press Printscreen
<ken> ok, I did
<DaskreecH> and uploaded the screenshot?
<ken> where am I pasting it?
<DaskreecH> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DaskreecH> imagebin.org should work
<ken> here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!   http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<DaskreecH> Thre is a much faster way to do this if you like :)
<ken> sure
<DaskreecH> right click on the desktop and choose add widgets
<DaskreecH> (unlock if it's locked currently)
<DaskreecH> in the dialog that comes up click on the search filter and type paste
<DaskreecH> You should get two choices. Paste and pastebin
<ken> there are no items in add a new widget
<DaskreecH> you can drag pastebin to where ever you would like (I keep mine on a panel to the side but the desktop works fine)
<DaskreecH> ken: Oh
<DaskreecH> hmm
<DaskreecH> You said all the applications disappeared?
<DaskreecH>  what did you mean by that?
<ken> yes
<ken> click "k"
<ken> then
<ken> Applications
<ken> all is blank
<DaskreecH> hmm
<DaskreecH> ok
<ken> this is a very fresh install
<DaskreecH> Yeah I figured
<DaskreecH> does alt+f2 work?
<ken> what time do you usually get on this?
<ken> yes
<DaskreecH> about 10:00
<ken> it's 2 am just getting a bit tires
<ken> tired
<ken> gmt?
<DaskreecH> EST
<DaskreecH> can you right click the K and choose edit applications
<DaskreecH> let me know if that's empty as well
<ken> not empty
<DaskreecH> ok  thanks
<DaskreecH> You are going to sleep now?
<almoxarife> the desktop is in plasma-desktop mode?
<ken> trying not to... I do have to work later today. :)
<ken> yes
<almoxarife> in plasma mode the desktop does not populate with icons, it would look empty
<DaskreecH> almoxarife: it's the menu that's empty
<ken> almoxarife: plasma is not the issue. K menu is
<almoxarife> menu? DaskreecH
<DaskreecH> almoxarife: The menu in the bottom left corner (by default)
<almoxarife> DaskreecH: got you, the launcher
<ken> DaskreecH: if it is safe to reboot, I'm going to do that and back with you later today.
<ken> if not, I will just shut the monitor off
<DaskreecH> ken: I think you should be safe to reboot but if you like you can just leave the monitor off
<ken> DaskreecH: I would like to try a reboot to see if I get my home folder back.. BTW, it is in a separate partition
<DaskreecH> better?
<ken> app have populated
<DaskreecH> That I expected
<ken> pastebin added to desktop
<ken> anything to try be I sign off for now?
<DaskreecH> Nope I think you should be ok
<DaskreecH> can tackle muon crashing in the morning
<ken> should I try the updates in konsole again?
<ken> ok
<DaskreecH> sure
<DaskreecH> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaskreecH>  I don't think there should be anything of note
<ken> states all is up to date
<DaskreecH> Right
<DaskreecH> so enjoy
<ken> ok
<ken> 10 am or pm?
<DaskreecH> am
<ken> ok
<ken> THANK YOU for ll your help tonight (this morning)
<DaskreecH> sure
<almoxarife> DaskreecH: is there a built in dock in kde4 akin to cairo-dock with less overhead?
<DaskreecH> Akin?
<DaskreecH> what kinship are you looking for?
<almoxarife> kinda like, sort of same, does same, etc
<DaskreecH> Then no not as far as I know
<naftilos76> hi everyone, after upgrading to KDE 4.8 i can see that virtuoso-t is keeping CPU busy and never stops. It will restart doing the same thing even if i kill the process. Does anybody have a clue what is going on?
<snow_wons> I have problems with tp-link wireless usb, using ath9k_htc driver -I think- the internet disconnect after a minute after connecting
<almoxarife> snow_wons: sure its not the router kicking you ?
<fatum> hi there... is KDE 4.8 out already?
<snow_wons> almoxarife: yes, it is working properly on wired network
<Sentynel> hi, just updated my desktop to 4.8 and kdm crashes on startup with the error message "Cannot open theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos". I grepped through the local and system kde dirs and couldn't find any references to horos in the conf; any suggestions?
<e01> hello, i found a weird bug in kubuntu precise
<e01> when i using dolphin and click over a video files then preview, the whole X server go crash
<Riddell> e01: that'll be hard to pin down but it likely an X problem
<Riddell> I've heard a couple of moans about similar
<e01> so, it's reported
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<ArchangelSe7en> hullo
<squid0> hi. I just upgraded to some 4.8 (beta?) backages on an ubuntu ppa, and now kde won't start. I get a message saying X can't find fglrx - but my system should not be using fglrx! When I try to log in at the kdm prompt, I get a black screen for a second, and then I'm back to login. please help
<squid0> sorry
<squid0> hi. I just upgraded to some 4.8 (beta?) backages on an ubuntu ppa, and now kde won't start. I get a message saying X can't find fglrx - but my system should not be using fglrx! When I try to log in at the kdm prompt, I get a black screen for a second, and then I'm back to login. please help
<felipe__> hola
<raymears> hi people. using kde 4.8 from backports with kubuntu 11.10. virtuoso-t keeps using 10-15%cpu.. and that is quite painful on my dualcore. (after a while it gets rather noisy)
<raymears> i do not mind starting fresh with nepomuk.. i tried deleting the indexes from ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/...
<raymears> did not really help. any idea what i could do about it?
<BluesKaj> raymears,  akonadi perhaps . it can be a hog too
<raymears> hmm.. i did not have any of these issues until i switched to...
<raymears> 4.8 rc2
<raymears> i just discovered that it was indexing stuff again. i think i ought to give it some more time to finish up
<BluesKaj> raymears,  al+f2  kcmshell4 kcm_nepomuk , and for other options .kcmshell4 kcmkded
<raymears> hehe. thanks. never knew the command line shortucts.
<raymears> i was looking at the panels, i guess i'll wait and let it finish indexing
<raymears> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> raymears,  mears, one can do the same in system settings >startup&shutdown
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> my tab key is acting up again
<savio> hey
<savio> i need help about my trash?
<savio> it show it's full everytime i delete something
<savio> want help?
<DaskreecH> savio: Is it full?
<savio> not actully
<savio> it's totally empty
<savio> but after deleting something it print warning that it fully delete something
<savio> manually
<ion__> anybody knows whether this problem is already solver or not ...http://www.techworld.com.au/article/413300/linux_vendors_rush_patch_privilege_escalation_flaw_after_root_exploits_emerge
<Guest45981> hi all
<DaskreecH> hi
<BluesKaj> hey DaskreecH
 * BluesKaj explores the the kcmshell4
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: not a lot to explore it just wraps kcms
<DaskreecH> hi :)
<BluesKaj> DaskreecH,  never used it much , but appears tob a quicker method to direct users to system settings etc
<BluesKaj> to be
<BluesKaj> also beginning to appreciate krusader options a lot more than previous tries
<cypr1nus> hello, is anyone using kde 4.8 from backports? and faced no responses from kde?
<DaskreecH> BluesKaj: Which is what it is.
<DaskreecH> cypr1nus: By which you mean you click or press a button and nothing responds but alt+ctrl+F2 works?
<BluesKaj> cypr1nus,  describe "no responses" , what's not happening
<cypr1nus> DaskreecH: I only see response, after switching console ctrl-alt-f2 and back to kde
<DaskreecH> sounds like your video driver is messed up
<DaskreecH> Or kwin one of the two
<DaskreecH> do you have desktop effects on?
<cypr1nus> DaskreecH: just turned them off, restart kdm and see if works
<cypr1nus> but kdm work ok
<cypr1nus> hah, effect messed up, i've turned them off :) thanks
<BluesKaj> cypr1nus,  onboard graphics ?
<cypr1nus> nope, nvidia
<DaskreecH> cypr1nus: Yeah OpenGL would have a fullscreen rewrite which can be miss directed i guess you would say. So the screen shuld be redrawn and that doen't happen so it looks like everything is stuck
<cypr1nus> DaskreecH: i guess that correct interpretation ;] i'll play with settings, to turn on effects
<DaskreecH> ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, nvidia-current and kde 4.8 seem work together well here , open GL etc
<cypr1nus> BluesKaj: i've been using nvidia-173, but i'll switch to current and see if it'll solve this issue
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , cypr1nus?
<BluesKaj> check in additional drivers /jockey to see which driver is recommended , cypr1nus
<cypr1nus> 7660, old but still working ;]
<BluesKaj> mine is a 7600gt ..works great with nvidia-current
<cypr1nus> brb ;]
<meNtha> hm
<meNtha> there is any prog in kubuntu like manycam? streaming a pic on my pc over webcam?
<hyagus> Hey, I have a new keyboard layout, I add a layout
<hyagus> How switch to layout ?
<hyagus> (I want to keep both layouts)
<hyagus> KDE 4.6.5
<alexandr> Всем привет))))))))))))
<bazhang> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alexandr> Русские то есть?
<Hronom> Есть канешн)
<JuJuBee> I currently use kubuntu on a server for my classroom.  I am contemplating setting up a true server (without GUI).  What should I use to do this?  ubuntu server or kubuntu alternate?  I dont see a kubuntu server version (i expect it is simply ubuntu if no GUI installed)
<styan> hi
<rork> !ru  | Hronom
<ubottu> Hronom: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<orated> Hello! I'm unable to open Dolphin, Amarok and Ark or instance which requires to save file or open file or use file manager in any way.. Please guide me how to fix it. I've noticed this a lot after recent update. Kubuntu 11.10 KDE 4.8
<K350> I can't start Tilda. There's an 'segmentation error' what's that and what do I do to fix it?
<mirrakor> after the latest update my KDE-PIM applications don't start anymore, anyone exprienced the same?
<mirrakor> (seems nepomuk/akonadi related)
<orated> mirrakor: Yes, same her
<orated> e
<mirrakor> orated: oh good, I'm not alone *gg* any solution yet?
<orated> Even I asked something like that before you joined
<orated> Are you able to access Nepomuk using system settings?
<mirrakor> orated: yes, even though it takes some time ( I guess some sort of timeout)
<orated> hello
<orated> !
<mirrakor> orated: I'm back, it seems I figured out a workaround for that problem (not ideal, but works comfortable and well)
<jschall> i have a gui apt package manager (muon) that was running an update and got stuck on setting up openjdk. I assume it's waiting for me to accept a license, but it is not displaying a dialog. how can i get it to keep going?
<orated> I was saying - Yes, exactly. I wanted to try if disabling nepomuk fixes it
<orated> mirrakor: ^ when you left
<jessie> jschall: Is there a "Details" button?
<mirrakor> orated: exactly :D disableling nepomuk "suppresses" it ;)
<orated> mirrakor: What did you do?
<orated> Great!
<orated> My bad that I cannot open system settings now
<mydogsnameisrudy> kubuntu 11.10 on 512 ram is that going to run ok?
<mirrakor> orated: sure you can't open it? it took about 1 minute or so to open it for me (while it appeared to be frozen)
<mirrakor> mydogsnameisrudy: depends on what you want to run on it
<orated> mirrakor: It opens after 15 seconds then if I click on Desktop Search option, it doesn't respond
<mydogsnameisrudy> lmms
<mirrakor> orated: have you tried letting it work in the background?
<orated> yes, even now its attempting to
<mirrakor> mydogsnameisrudy: no experience with that, but I'm afraid that editing audio/video material usually requires quite a bit ram
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm ok
<mirrakor> orated: ok, can you try to disabled it via the terminal
<orated> mirrakor: Not sure how to disable it from konsole
<mirrakor> orated: ok, good point, try: qdbus org.kde.NepomukServer/nepomukserver quit
<orated> mirrakor: Everything stopped working at a very bad time..Word document open, simulator file work cannot be saved as file browser doesn't open.. everything almost closing
<orated> mirrakor: It says - Service 'org.kde.NepomukServer/nepomukserver' is not a valid name.
<mirrakor> orated: oh, try with a space before the /nepomukserver
<mirrakor> orated: but cpu load is stable?
<orated> mirrakor: 12% for quadcore. Service 'org.kde.NepomukServer' does not exist.
 * gerent is away: Gone away for now
<orated> mirrakor: Worked now
<mirrakor> orated: ok, now you can try disableling nepomuk autostart: sudo mv /usr/share/autostart/nepomukserver.desktop ~/backup_of_nepomukserver.desktop
<orated> Done
<mirrakor> orated: ok, now the sad part: I think you've to relogin (or even restart?).  There might be another way, that avoids this procedure, but I can only guess here unfortunately ...
<orated> mirrakor: Let me try..
<mirrakor> (Maybe using  "ps aux | grep nepomuk" and killing some processes that come up could help, but I don't want the one to be blamed if anything goes wrong :D )
<orated> umm
<orated> mirrakor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823020/
<mirrakor> orated: there should be a softer way, but in the end you can enter "kill 4196" to kill the nepomukcontroller
<mirrakor> orated: the akonadi feeder shouldn't bother us
<mirrakor> (and the last one is the grep command you just used)
<orated> What about nepomuk feeder?
<jschall> i ended up with a hosed system after muon ran updates. kdm doesn't have any sessions available, kdm's background is black, and it just kicks me back out if i try to log in
<mirrakor> orated: you can kill it or let it be, shouldn't make a difference. It's a part of akonadi that combines your data with metadata provided by nepomuk, but if nepomuk is not running that feeder should return nothing
<mirrakor> jschall: are you familiar with the ttys (Strg+Alt+F1-F5) ?
<jschall> mirrakor: yes
<jschall> mirrakor: what do i run to fix it?
<mirrakor> jschall: just for testing purposes I'd suggest you move your ~/.kde to ~/.backup_kde and  try to restart kdm
<jschall> mirrakor: mirrakorthat doesn't have anything to do with the kdm sessions, though
<jschall> mirrakor: it's not a userland problem that i have
<jschall> mirrakor: kdm doesn't show a kde session
<mirrakor> jschall: oh, ok. So you can't select an KDE desktop?
<jschall> mirrakor: no
<jschall> mirrakor: something's hosed
<mirrakor> jschall: Then I've no idea :/
<jschall> mirrakor: only apt sources other than the default i have installed are google-chrome and ppa:gnumdk, and if i try to ppa-purge gnumdk it tries to remove 128 packages, which is basically all of kde
<mirrakor> jschall: well, that could be part of the problem
<mirrakor> jschall: does gnumdk contain any kde packages or just a dependency for them?
<jschall> mirrakor: well, i'm not sure exactly
<jschall> mirrakor: i assume so
<mirrakor> jschall: got an url to the ppa?
<jschall> https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ppa
<mirrakor> jschall: it indeed contains some kde packages, so it is ok that it tries to remove them when you purge it
<jschall> mirrakor: it tries to remove a whole shitload of packages, including things like libcups2
<mirrakor> jschall: probably all of kde ..., hm.. it doesn't provide you an option to use another version of those packages? (can you paste the output?)
<orated> jschall: Do you have v86d package installed?
<jschall> mirrakor: i can't paste anything
<jschall> orated: no
<mirrakor> oh yeah, right *gg* jschall wgetpaste is a very nice app for such situations :)
<orated> jschall: pastebinit?
<jschall> i'm on a system with the same setup, i'm guessing it'll be hosed if i restart it too
<jschall> so i can paste it from here
<orated> mirrakor: I had a similar issue of no ttys working. I remember fixing it with v86d and small change to grub
<jschall> orated: ttys are working fine.
<jschall> orated: kde is what's hosed
<jschall> http://pastebin.com/FGKUpYb0
<jschall> mirrakor
<orated> jschall: Can you create new user?
<orated> user acc
<jschall> a user account is not going to fix it.
<orated> It can help to test the issue with KDE
<mirrakor> jschall: yes, it's a dependency problem, good news: it can be fixed, bad news: it requires some trial and error (:
<jschall> mirrakor: why am i seeing packages from gnumdk that aren't in gnumdk when i look at it on its ppa site?
<jschall> mirrakor: like kde-workspace-data
<jschall> mirrakor: i need a way to downgrade all packages that are from gnumdk
<jschall> mirrakor: except ppa-purge doesn't work
<mirrakor> jschall: before we go on, please execute "dpkg --get-selections > installed_software"
<mirrakor> jschall: it will create a list of currently installed packages, just in case :D
<jschall> ok
<jschall> so i have a ton of packages that are like this: *** 4:4.8.0b-11.10ubuntu1~gnumdk5 0
<jschall>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jschall>      4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 0
<jschall>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBotK1> jschall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jschall> and i want to downgrade all of them to the ubuntu repo versions
<jschall> why can't ppas be removed properly? ppa-purge is a joke, it has broken things every time i've tried to use it.
<mirrakor> jschall: *gg* actually I come from gentoo and only use ubuntu on my laptop where I don't want to compile packages, so I can't tell to much about purge *gg* But technically I think purge does it's job, but in this case there's a dependency problem that it doesn't know how to solve
<jschall> the weird thing is that the gnumdk repository is only supposed to have 10 packages in it
<jschall> except that i have hundreds of packages from it
<orated> jschall: add-apt-repository accepts a -r removes the PPA. Did you try that?
<mirrakor> jschall: try removing kmenuedit manually (aptitude purge kmenuedit)
<mirrakor> (actually te gnumdk ppa has 142 packages)
<jschall> oh, "Warning: This PPA depends on ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" is probably something i ignored
<jschall> or didn't see
<mirrakor> *gg* I think that's the source of the dependency problems
<jschall> mirrakor: k i removed kmenuedit and i'm trying purge again
<mirrakor> jschall: can you use nopaste again?
<jschall> http://pastebin.com/DUyKTz3T
<jschall> mirrakor:
<mirrakor> jschall: aptitude purge kde-workspace-bin kde-style-oxygen
<mirrakor> we're trying to remove one block after another, if a package should really depend on it, it should pull it back in [but from time to time packagename changes and that causes problems]
 * gerent is back.
<mirrakor> orated: were you sucessfull btw.?
<yuriy> hi, I am trying to connect to OpenVPN.  There doesn't seem to be a place to set the port.
<orated> mirrakor: Yea
<yuriy> I tried putting ip:port for the gateway, and it doesn't complain, but still tries to connect to the default port
<mirrakor> yuriy: using networkmanager?
<orated> And thanks for the command to disable nepomuk mirrakor
<jschall_> mirrakor: http://pastebin.com/VzHVGdax
<yuriy> mirrakor: yes, using the plasmoid
<jschall_> mirrakor: i think i should probably just reinstall the system, this is going to leave me with a bunch of problems.
<jschall_> mirrakor: that i'll be dealing with forever
<mirrakor> jschall_: the list is shrinking :D But you could reinstall the system (backup your ~/ and copy it back in and most things should be like before - you'd have to install the missing packages of course)
<orated> mirrakor: But I'm thinking to try to purge kde 4.8 too and reinstall kde 4.7 from official repo
<mirrakor> or you could also try to accept the solution purge provides and try to reinstall kde again
<jschall_> mirrakor: only problem is i have a whole lot of little things that break when i reinstall and i have to go through and fix them all
<ubuntu__> hi
<mirrakor> hi ubuntu__
<jschall_> mirrakor: have to figure out how to install my printer driver, have to figure out how to get my vpn to work, etc etc etc
<ubuntu__> im trying install aircrack and give me error
<ubuntu__> try search but nothing
<mirrakor> jschall_: then accept the solution purge provides, and rather just reinstall kde
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: which error?
<ubuntu__> using debian package say dependency of package iw
<mirrakor> jschall_: when you reinstall kde the dependencies of kde should pull in the packages you need (like libcups)
<jschall_> mirrakor: what package do i install to install kde?
<ubuntu__> I run this sudo apt-get install libiw30
<ubuntu__> and say have last version
<mirrakor> jschall_: it's a meta-package called kubuntu-desktop
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: can you copy and paste the whole output of "apt-get install aircrack-ng" on pastebin.com ?
<ubuntu__> can't find it
<jschall_> mirrakor: what if i installed the kubuntu-ppa/backports repo, would that make it easier for ppa-purge to get me back to stability?
<ubuntu__> I dowload package and doing by hand
<ubuntu__> wait
<mirrakor> jschall_: actually I think the opposite is true, if you want the pure "stable" kde from the ubuntu repos,  you should drop kubuntu-ppa/backports too
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: any particular reason?
<jschall_> mirrakor: kubuntu-desktop is not putting everything back by a long shot
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/s6eRc7Bj
<ubuntu__> its translated to my nation language
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: I'll bother google with it, just a sec
<mirrakor> jschall_: hm.. actually it should, on the other hand it is possible that your kde uses packages from the backports repo
<jschall_> mirrakor: no backports repo.
<jschall_> mirrakor: ever installed on this system. only gnumdk.
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/eDd0Sm7k
<ubuntu__> when I install libiw
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: apparently if the portugeese of my father in law is good enough (*gg*) aircrack-ng is already installed!
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: can you run "sudo aircrack-ng --help" ?
<ubuntu__> ohhh you righy
<ubuntu__> so many time spent for nothing :(
<ubuntu__> thanks
<pozzz> I need help with kGuitar. Does anyone use it?
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: *gg*
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: see if it works (there's a small chance that it doesn't, feel free to come back in that case :) )
<ubuntu__> because the drivers?
<ubuntu__> ok I need disconnect
<ubuntu__> see you
<mirrakor> ubuntu__: no because it's bubbling something about an unmet requirement or so, but apparently it is installed (to be honest I'm not sure what the portugeese message says exactly)
<reservado> good afternoon
<reservado> HI, i need to activate my wireless, but KDE infrom that the card is disconected by hardware, anyone can help?
<James1479> reservado: there a button or switch on the laptop to enable/disable wireless?
<reservado> yes, but it dont work
<James1479> reservado: I find disabling and reenabling the network after pressing it can help
<reservado> will try
<reservado> in fact now we have to use service networking start (but not working)
<BarkingFish> Anyone know what is going on with the floodbots?  I've never seen them de-op each other :)
<reservado> hello, i'm trying to activate my wireless card
<metralha761> hi again
<Jttyuser> Hi
<metralha761> I have an error with sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<Jttyuser> Plz link irc commandeso
<metralha761> wlan0           Atheros         ath9k - [phy0]
<metralha761> ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<Jttyuser> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metralha761> hmm ok
<jessie> metralha761: Are you doing it as root?
<jessie> metralha761: Nevermind, I see the sudo now.
<metralha761> http://pastebin.com/0AJ6pJWp
<reservado> kde informs that the wirwless card is disabled by hardware (and on/off button is not responding  - broadcom 4312)
<jessie> metralha761: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<reservado> and iwlist wlan0 scan say that network is down
<metralha761> kubuntu 11.10
<metralha761> its liveCD persistent
<jessie> In a terminal, what does 'type iw' return.
<francois_> hi there
<reservado> no one knows how can i activate a wireless card?
<francois_> anybody else having problem with skype since kde 4.8 ?
<francois_> reservado: what do you mean, activate ?
<metralha761> iw nothing but have some starting with iw
<reservado> the card is deactivated by hardware
<reservado> is listed by lspci
<reservado> and the physical button on the laptop
<reservado> not working
<metralha761> reservado não te mostra as varias redes?
<metralha761> oh I need install iw, and I have iwconfig
<jessie> metralha761: do a 'sudo apt-get install iw'
<metralha761> give me error
<metralha761> say cant find package
<jessie> metralha761: Hmm... Are you sure you are on 11.10?
<metralha761> how can I see that?
<metralha761> hmmm I think I know why I cant install some package, not have free space
<pedahzur> So, I know about system76, and like what I've heard and read.  Does anyone have any other pointers for a reliable, established vendor that sells works-with-linux laptops?
<metralha761> I back later, maybe
<levi501de> So I am having some serious lag issues with Xorg and what seems to be chrome since this last big update, anyone have similar problems?
<levi501de> some info on the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/100037/xorg-11-10-kernel-3-0-0-16-generic-running-extremely-high-cpu-memory-was-a-bug
<levi501de> I asked in the ubuntu site but then realized its probably a good idea to ask in the Kubuntu irc room
<levi501de> if anyone is around that is :D
<levi501de> I'll be back in 20 gonna reboot my machine to see if some xorg config changes make a difference
<westmi> levi501d go with 10.04 instead of 11.10?
<levi501de> why?
<westmi> why not?
<westmi> it works very good
<westmi> stable release
<levi501de> yeah true, i suppose i am being stubborn going for newer releases
<levi501de> I might do that in the future, going to wipe and do full disk encryption with truecrypt at some point
<levi501de> but i was wondering if this was a common issue
<levi501de> i like to support furthering the system by submitting bug reports, though i havent had to with kubuntu till now
<levi501de> i was hoping to figure out how to track down whats going on with xorg
<levi501de> like a way to see what is querying xorg and what not
<westmi> whatm kind of pc are you using?
<levi501de> Kubuntu 11.10 x86_64 kernel 3.0.0-16-generic i7 @ 3.8GHz 24GB Ram NVIDIA gtx 260 running the 290.10 Drivers
<levi501de> the weird thing is my load average isnt that bad
<levi501de> i have some serious resources
<levi501de> but still my computer is laggy as hell
<levi501de> especially when running chrome
<levi501de> but not only that, it lags without chrome running
<westmi> geez-with that you should not be lagging...
<levi501de> this is a new occurence, i used to be able to run 5 vm's w/ 2gb each + 100's of tabs + netbeans + eclipse and no lag
<westmi> or it should not be a serious problem, anyways
<levi501de> but now creating a new tab in chrome or pulling down yakuake is lagging me out
<levi501de> yeah i put this hardware in so i wouldn't have lag :D
<levi501de> that plan is now fail whaling
#kubuntu 2012-01-31
<levi501de> i am curious why i would be having graphical lag with a load average of ~.35
<levi501de> and xorg is eating up memory and cpu but not more than my system should be able to handle
<levi501de> which is why i was wondering how i would go about seeing what is querying xorg
<westmi> idk, but I would re-install and see if it fixes it
<levi501de> oh man reinstalling is not something I can do lightly man :D
<westmi> why?
<levi501de> thats like a weekends worth of work
<levi501de> I customize a lot of things on my system
<levi501de> its just a pain having to go through all that again
<levi501de> anyways i doubt that will fix the problem
<westmi> yeah, i know how that is
<levi501de> this seems like a bug in the latest release
<levi501de> if i do a reinstall and it doesnt fix it i am no where closer to fixing the problem
<levi501de> it could be nvidia drivers but i dont know how to watch the process and see what is making requests to X
<westmi> ah
<westmi> I know what your talking about now
<westmi> I got the same problem, I just live with it
<levi501de> well thanks for the chat man, i'll be back on in 20 or so gonna reboot i've made a couple changes to the .conf file and im gonna reboot and test
<westmi> it happens with firefox also
<levi501de> yep
<westmi> both browsers do it
<levi501de> yep
<westmi> might be a kde thing
<westmi> sometimes it doesnt even start, and I have to click it again to get it to start
<levi501d> ok rebooted going to see what happens now
<skierpage> Is it possible to upgrade to Kubuntu 12.04 (daily or the ?soon-to-be-released! Alpha2)  using something like `kdesudo "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade` with the Alternate install CD?
<skierpage> seems you don't even have to download an image, `sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d` according to http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57044-Upgrading-11-10-to-12-04  Almost *too* easy ;-)
<fvolk> alguien habla español??
<almoxarife> how do i make kwallet accept my login with password as the 'open wallets' auth?
<almoxarife> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=97002  <-- and the answer is no, maybe, not sure what the answer is
<rockl> Just a thought, but what if you just disable it? There's an option to do that anyway.
<almoxarife> disable it?
<ken__> DaskreecH: hi
<DaskreecH> hi ken__
<DaskreecH> hows it going?
<ken__> Kubuntu is doing well today and I am too thanks
<ken__> long hunny-do list today
<DaskreecH> Hunny-do ?
<ken__> my wife had a list of things for me to take care of
<ken__> :)
<DaskreecH> ha ha ok
<ken__> ok, hope you are well too
<ken__> Muon is still sick
<javier__> hola
<ken__> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/31/Kens_computer_screen5.jpeg
<DaskreecH> Hola
<ken__> He's gone
<DaskreecH> Did you report the bug
<DaskreecH>  I know
<ken__> got that, sorry
<DaskreecH> Oh wait
<DaskreecH> >_>
<DaskreecH> I may know something about this
<ken__> I tried to reinstall it figuring it was part of the issue from yesterday
<DaskreecH> I think it may just be crashy :)
<DaskreecH> Im looking through the bugs to see if there is a workaround
<DaskreecH>  I remembered something about one
<ken__> o_O nice...
<DaskreecH> Hmm not seeing it right now :(
<DaskreecH> Guess you can just use konsole or kpackagekit
<DaskreecH> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: apper): KDE package management tool - transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ken__> There were a lot of bug reports for this
<DaskreecH> Yep
<ken__> so I open konsole and type kpackagekit?
<ken__> ok it's done, now what's next?
<ken__> needy I know, your patience is commendable
<DaskreecH> ken__: oh you had kpackagekit installed?
<ken__> I'm learning a lot going through this process to hopefully help someone else in the future
<ken__> Yes, I installed it thinking that's what was needed
<DaskreecH> ken__: Ok kdesudo kpackagekit should get you working I think
<ken__> what is kdesudo?
<ken__> DaskreecH: Nothing happened
<DaskreecH> ken__: kdesudo should ask you for a password
<DaskreecH> well your password
<DaskreecH>  it's a GUI sudo
<ken__> ah, it did then that was it
<ken__> nothing else happened that I know of
<DaskreecH> alt+F2 -> kpackagekit
<ken__> command not found
<DaskreecH> sudo apt-get install kpackagekit
<ken__> DaskreecH: I did that... http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/31/plasma-desktopAO1769.jpg
<DaskreecH> lol
<DaskreecH> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DaskreecH> when that's done try kdesudo apper
<ken__> ok, it'll have to wait for now. I'll try that in the morning (well, later this morning)
<ken__> Thanks for your help again, command line is getting less scary
<DaskreecH> :-) ok
<naught101> I have a laptop with an Nvidia GeForce G8400M G video card. I have had it successfully boot once since installing kubuntu, but now it just stops half way through booting. I'm currently booted into kubuntu on it by way of a flash drive
<naught101> I see in the kdm.log: fatal server error: no screesn found
<naught101> I did run the nvidia-xconfig before, but I since deleted the xorg.conf
<naught101> I can't really figure out what to do, any tips?
<naught101> (BTW, whe booting fails, I can't even get to a different terminal with ctrl+alt+f2 or what ever - it completely hangs)
<naught101> which means I can't try re-installing drivers or anything :(
<DaskreecH> naught101: how about rerunning the nvidia-xconfig ?
<naught101> DaskreecH: I can't, because I can't log in to the computer... At least, not unless I can run it from a liveUSB (which I currently have booted)
<DaskreecH> Sure why not?
<DaskreecH> when you open dolphin do you have the hard drive mounted there?
<naught101> DaskreecH: well, I mounted it via the commandline
<naught101> DaskreecH: I will try downloading nvidia-settings now. I'll get back to you if it doesn't work :)
<DaskreecH> naught101: Do you have split partitions?
<DaskreecH> like /var or something on a different partition?
<naught101> DaskreecH: yep, separate one for /home
<DaskreecH> Ok that should be fine
<naught101> DaskreecH: no, only /home
<DaskreecH> It's mounted under /media right?
<DaskreecH> hi ken__
<ken__> DaskreecH hi
<DaskreecH> Hunny-do ?
<naught101> hrm. what package contains nvidia-xconfig? the actual driver?
<naught101> DaskreecH: no, I have it mounted at /mnt, because I'm lazy
<ken__> LOL
<DaskreecH> naught101: Ok cool
<DaskreecH> type sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<DaskreecH> (assuming that /mnt is the root of where you mounted it
<DaskreecH> else it's sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/drive/dev
<ken__> DaskreecH: YES!!!! I love apper! it's the one I was used to seeing!!!
<DaskreecH> ken__: Whoot :)
<naught101> DaskreecH: done
<DaskreecH> naught101: type sudo chroot /mnt/drive
<DaskreecH> you should now be on your install
<naught101> wait, wait. I ACTUALLY have it mounted at /mnt, not /mnt/drive :P... I'll remount
<DaskreecH> nvidia-xconfig away
<naught101> or should I just do sudo chroot /mnt?
<DaskreecH> naught101: I dunno. What have you done now?
<naught101> heh, DaskreecH that worked, I think
<naught101> sorry for the confusion
<naught101> nvidia-xconfig works fine
<naught101> DaskreecH: I never thought of doing a chroot before, that's a sweet move. Thanks heaps :)
<DaskreecH> Ah UNIX You make things so easy and nice to deal with
<naught101> oooooh yeah
<naught101> unfortunately, no worky :(. xorg.conf was created, but I still don't boot. I'll log in again on the liveUSB and check the logs
<DaskreecH> Where does it hang?
<DaskreecH> try taking kdm out of the start up services
<naught101> hrm, just a sec
<naught101> DaskreecH: which is the best  log to look at to find out where it's hanging?
<DaskreecH> dmesg
<naught101> I can't see anything in there remotely error like
<naught101> chroot also means it's still being written to :/
 * naught101 wishes dmesg was timestamped
<almoxarife> naught101: it is
<naught101> almoxarife: in a readable format
 * naught101 is not a computer
<almoxarife> naught101: looks like it here,
<almoxarife> date and time
<naught101> I have things like [18.089704]
<almoxarife> naught101: i assume you are using the ksystemlog, i am
<naught101> almoxarife: no, I am using bash
<almoxarife> naught101: oh, because?
<naught101> almoxarife: well, because I prefer it, but also because my computer is stuffed, and kdm won't start
<almoxarife> naught101: cool, enjoy yourself
<naught101> whi thank you.
<naught101> why*
<almoxarife> naught101: stuffed?
<naught101> almoxarife: read up
<naught101> DaskreecH: how do I take kdm out of start-up?
<DaskreecH> grep default /etc/inittab
 * DaskreecH has no idea if this will work with upstart
<naught101> DaskreecH: I have no inittab
<DaskreecH> Yeah... upstart
<naught101> I guess I could move kdm out of /etc/init.d/ ?
<DaskreecH> That should should work
<naught101>  will try
<DaskreecH> ok
<naught101> Seems like kdm isn't what's causing it to hang...
<naught101> at least, it's still hanging..
<naught101> DaskreecH: one odd thing is that even when it's hanged, and I can't do anything, I can still press the power button, and it'll shut down (cleanly)
<DaskreecH> So it's not the kernel hanging then
<naught101> I guess not
<naught101> I doubt this is helpful, but the last boot message displayed on screen before it hangs is "starting timidity ..."
<DaskreecH> Oh god I hate timidity when it does that
<DaskreecH> disable it unless you need midi
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> i'm seeing a bug in KGpg -> Key Server -> Export
<fayaz> no matter which key server i choose, the Information dialog says it uploaded to server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<naught101> DaskreecH: well, I will need it, but happy to disable for now. What's the best way?
<DaskreecH> move from /etc/init.d ?
<naught101> DaskreecH: BTW, after that message, if I press power, the first message (of a few, that I can't read, cause it's too fast), is "exiting acipd" or something
<DaskreecH> That's the ACPI power daemon
<naught101> DaskreecH: I'm not sure that worked for kdm, but I will try
<DaskreecH> naught101: Doubt it reached kdm since timidity stopped it from booting
<DaskreecH> fayaz: check in #kubuntu-devel ?
<fayaz> okay DaskreecH
<naught101> DaskreecH: doesn't seem to have changed anything... I think perhaps timidity was just the last thing that issued a message, not the thing that was hanging..
<naught101> DaskreecH: Thanks for the help, I'm gonna go get some food. Maybe I will just try re-installing later
<DaskreecH> Well then the next thing in the chain would be suspect but I think it s probably timidity :)
<mahmud_> hi everyone\
<mahmud_> i want kubuntu
<mahmud_> software]
<DaskreecH> Ok
<DaskreecH> http://www.kubuntu.org
<bazhang> he quit
<DaskreecH> I saw
<osinclair_> anyone on 4.8 and KMail got mail address autocompletion and distribution list sending working?
<DaskreecH> Yes but not me
<DaskreecH> There was a discussion in it in the kdeforums I think
<osinclair_> Daskreech: kdeforums or kubuntuforums?
<DaskreecH> I don't remember :-(
<osinclair_> will check both, this is MORE than just irrititating
<DaskreecH> #kontact as well but they will be sleeping now
<osinclair_> DaskreecH: am there to #Kontact but no devs online
<bartmon> O, hi
<bartmon> I managed to delete the Trash  shortcut in Dolphin's Places. How can I get it back besides purging my dolphin configuration in  ~? Thanks.
<bartmon> Ah, must use GoogleFu first next time. If anyone is reading this and wants to know the solution, go here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74052
<mehdi> salut
<mehdi> salut
<DaveWM> quassel DROID isn't too shabby, needs features, but good start.. just sharing, since I figured a lot of people in here may be using it
<DaemonFC> Quassel was crap the last time I tried it
<DaemonFC> not that it was hard to use or that it was missing features
<DaemonFC> it had one thing that drove me back to Konversation, and that was that Quassel has NO way to make it stop logging things and grinding your disk to display backlog that keeps growing, and growing, and growing
<DaemonFC> I don't allow chat programs to save logs to my disk, it creates unnecessary I/O and frankly I don't like the idea that anyone that happens to be sitting in front of my computer or who gains access to the hard disk can read every conversation I've ever had with anyone
<DaemonFC> I noticed they had some Android version when I was browsing the marketplace, but I ended up going with Andchat just because I don't want to use software from people that didn't think the ability to disable logging in their desktop version was important
<DaemonFC> I think the main reason Kubuntu started carrying Quassel in the first place was because (at the time), Konversation wasn't ported to KDE4
<DaemonFC> so including it would have meant including Qt 3 and kdelibs3
<DaemonFC> that's no longer an issue
<DaemonFC> it would be nice if they revisited their decision and put in KDE software instead of software unrelated to KDE that merely happens to use Qt, but it's not a huge deal
<DaemonFC> easy enough to purge Quassel just like it is with LibreOffice to get Calligra instead
<Riddell> DaemonFC: you are right in your summarisation
<Riddell> DaemonFC: but not right to say quassel isn't kde related, it uses kde libs and has kde developers
<Riddell> and there has been no pressing reason to change back to konversation so we keep the status quo
<soee> guys do you remember app name for works autocomplete where you can define yuor won strings etc ?
<soee> *words
<Riddell> soee: your grammer is hard to read, you might need to rephrase so people can understand
<soee> Riddell, sorry wans't looking at keyboard when writing
<DaemonFC> Riddell: I had a pressing need, grinding hard drive and lag when switching tabs so it can fill the screen with the backlog are not desirable to me
<DaemonFC> does is still do that?
<soee> Riddell, there is some app where you can define some texts and if you type in editor lets say first 4 letters of this text, full text fill show up
<Riddell> DaemonFC: I'm afraid I don't know
<Riddell> soee: bash-completion for clever things in bash, otherwise I don't know
<soee> Riddell, no thats not it :/
<soee> omg got it
<soee> Riddell, i wast thinking about AutoKey
<soee> *was
<cobra-the-joker> KDE 4.8 available on kubuntu now ?
<Tm_T> cobra-the-joker: yes, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<Tm_T> its mentioned in the channel topic btw (:
<JuJuBee> I have been using kubuntu for a few years now.  I want to set up a new server.  Am I correct that there is no such thing as kubuntu-server version?  That without a GUI it is simply ubuntu?
<Tm_T> JuJuBee: yup, that's right
<Tm_T> ubuntu is kubuntu, and the other way around
<K350_> what's the name of KDE4 window decorator and how to change to it?
<K350_> google.se
<James1479> K350_: I think the default one is Aurorae, alternitive ones are bespin and qt-curve (all can be themed)
<James1479> K350_: system settings > worksace appearance > window decorations... to switch between them and their themes
<K350_> James1479: Ah, thanks a lot, really appruciated :)
<K350_> James1479: After I upgraded to kubuntu 11.10 gtk apps no longer have the KDE color theme they used to have in 11.04. . Any idea how to make gtk apps have the same colors as my KDE apps?
<K350_> what's the name of kubuntus default windowsmannager?
<K350_> and where the configuration application?
<Tm_T> K350_: kwin
<James1479> K350_: kwin is the window manager and its configs are at ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc  ... though most options can be set in various places in system settings
<silv3r_m00n> is there something available for kde desktop that can give me a reminder with a popup then go away ?
<Kalidarn> silv3r_m00n: korganizer?
<K350_> James1479: I'm visually handicapped. So I need a zoom and the ability to - sometimes - cahnge to negative.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tm_T> K350_: you need effects, run "kcmshell4 kwincompositing"
<silv3r_m00n> Kalidarn: I need something simple like a simple message alert every 15 minutes with a popup that stays for 2 seconds and then goes away automatically
<James1479> K350_: there is a zoom effect that zooms the entire desktop in desktop effects (I think tis enabled by default and uses the keys "meta+=  meta+-   and meta+0" where meta is the windows key on a windows keyboard
<K350_> James1479: Exelent! So then it's just the 'negative' thing missing. Any idea?
<James1479> K350_: there is also an invert desktop effect... needs to be enabled > system settings > desktop effects > all effects... as well as other accessibility effects
<K350_> Great! I'l remove compiz and see if I cna get these things to work. I really appruciate your help. REally! :)
<K350_> oh, wait. I've compiz as defautl windowmannager. Wen I wen tback to change there's no kwin in the list. How do I change to KDE4 defautl window mannager?
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: you can always run this: "while sleep 900 ; do ; kdialog --passivepopup "Message" 2 ; done"
<James1479> will give you a popup with "Message" every 15 mins for 2 secs
<James1479> K350_: fist check kwin is working by running "kwin --replace"
<silv3r_m00n> James1479: let me try that
<silv3r_m00n> James1479: I ran that in terminal but says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: o one sec :)
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: while sleep 10 ; do kdialog --passivepopup "Hello" 2 ; done
 * James1479 forgot that zsh has a SLIGHTLY different syntax
<silv3r_m00n> amazing
<James1479> ^^ replace 10 with the number of seconds (900 for 15 mins)
<James1479> ctrl+c to stop it
<silv3r_m00n> thanks for that
<silv3r_m00n> the dialog doesn't go out in 2 seconds
<silv3r_m00n> its staying longer
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: why kde version?
<James1479> what ^^
<silv3r_m00n> 11.04 kubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> ok that's fine
<James1479> kde, not kubuntu :) but by your answer I assume 4.7.X (to find out run kde4-config --version or go to any kde app > help > about kde)
<silv3r_m00n> not an issue4.6.5
<silv3r_m00n> KDE Development Platform: 4.6.5 (4.6.5)
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: I am on kde 4.8 now, but remember a bug where the timeout didnt work on a previous version... it was possibally fixed in 4.8
<silv3r_m00n> qt 4.7.2
<James1479> silv3r_m00n: ^^ or even 4.7 :)
<James1479> (but either way, its a bug fixed in a later version... not sure if there is anyhting you can do to fix it but upgrade)
<silv3r_m00n> that's not much buggy for me , 2seconds is fine
<K350_> James1479: Let me try.......
<K350_> James1479:  hm . looks like it does work. But now I can't change /swich between my workspaces..uhm
<James1479> K350_: what are you pressing to switch between them?
<Linkmaster> im wanting to turn a folder into an .iso file, and i found this link amongst my searching..is this a good link or, is it overly complicated? http://www.walkernews.net/2011/01/08/how-to-convert-folder-to-iso-cd-image-on-linux/
<James1479> Linkmaster: k3b sould beable to write a .iso
<James1479> ^^ you can add files/folders to a project, select to burn but check the "write iso image" option instead of actually buring an image
<Linkmaster> oh, really?
<James1479> Linkmaster: last time I check... which was a while ago
<Linkmaster> James1479: now i like K3b even more now, i didn't know it could do that
<Linkmaster> lemme look at it
<James1479> Linkmaster: I do remember it being an option when you go to burn a disk... a little counter intuative but there ^^
<Linkmaster> this is on my netbook, so i dont have an optical drive
<James1479> Linkmaster: non of my computers have a working/pluged in optical drive anymore :D
<James1479> ... only my serve actually has the drive, but I dont have it pluged in anymore...
<Linkmaster> hahah, that sounds like a problem in of itself xD but im looking around, im not seeing anything right in front of me, ill look a little deeper however
<Linkmaster> okay..i have it set up, i see where it is writing an .iso file (/tmp/kde-joshua/winblows.iso), but it wont let me change the source
<James1479> Linkmaster: in k3b create a project > add files > click "burn" > on the writing tab check "only create image"  > on image tab change location to write to... (this is on kde 4.8)
<Linkmaster> i see!
<K350_> James1479: I'm using arrow keys. Is there no wy to use arrow keyes to chnge desktop in kwin?
<Linkmaster> im on kde 4.8 too, beautiful (:
<James1479> ^^ there is probally a different approce if you want to turn a disk into an iso... though I think "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/FILE.iso"  should be enough
<Linkmaster> K350_: you can change keybindings, you talking about gnomes "alt+ctrl+arrowkey" thing?
<James1479> K350_: need to set up a shortcut... not sure why there isnt a key attached by default
<K350_> James1479: --> also I changed the way you said by typign kwin --replace. Will it stay that way when I reboot?
<James1479> K350_: ctrl+f# is the other way
<James1479> K350_: unlikly...
<James1479> that just confirms kwin is working
<James1479>  /installed
<K350_> James1479: I guess you set upt the shortcut in the desktop effects. But I dont' kmnow what effect it is that I've to edit
<James1479> K350_: no, in global shortcuts
<K350_> James1479: Aha, where're the global shortcuts?
<Linkmaster> K350_: system settings, gestures and shortcuts. it should be there
<James1479> system settings > shortcuts and gestures > global shortcuts
<K350_> James1479: Aaah, let me see :)
<Linkmaster> James1479: its almost done, though this should be what i was looking for, thanks!
<K350_> James1479: what am I looking for in globas?
<James1479> K350_: kwin compoent, then "switch deskop [left/right/up/down]"
<K350_> James1479: ah...Looking
<DskreecH> esktop switching?
<simendsjo_> Hi. User with European keyboard here.. Seems kubuntu/kde doesn't map Ctrl-Alt to AltGr. Any way around this? http://superuser.com/questions/384334/using-ctrl-alt-for-altgr
<DskreecH> http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/06/getting-right-alt-key-alt-gr-to-work-in.html
<Pici> 5/60
<simendsjo_> DskreecH: Doesn't help by a long shot. Setting this option makes even AltGr not work for 3rd level keys.
<K350_> James1479: Great, now the shortcuts work. But when I change workspace, it's moves pretty slow
<DskreecH> simendsjo_: Ah well That's what I came up with
<simendsjo_> DskreecH: Thanks anyway. I've tried a lot of combinations here, and only found a couple of semi-acceptable combinations, but that would make it very hard for me to switch between windows and linux. I just want ctrl-alt to work like altgr :) What are other europeans doing? Sucking it up and breaking their wrists - it's mostly a problem with bracket based languages like c
<K350_> James1479: rebooting
<DskreecH> simendsjo_: Not sure i would suspect that #ubuntu-devel might have an answer
<DskreecH> I would presume it's a trick of getting x to see two modifers without any other modification as a new key which I don't know is possible
<simendsjo_> DskreecH: I bet someone has found a solution for this ages ago. Pressing {} (on keys 7 and 0) and [] (on keys 8 and 9) is impossible to do without bending the wrist, and it's keys you press a lot :)
<DskreecH> I would suspect the lazy way to get around that is reassign those keys with keys you don't press alot :)
<SunTsu> simendsjo_: IIRC that's one of the reasons the dvorak layout was invented
<simendsjo_> SunTsu: I'm using dvorak
<simendsjo_> DskreecH: Using left alt as AltGr and right AltGr as just Alt is the best I can do. I just need to get used to the new layout - and it makes the switch back and forth to windows bit of a pain
<SunTsu> simendsjo_: and still? too bad
<HFSPLUS> ....................../´¯/)
<HFSPLUS> ....................,/¯../
<HFSPLUS> .................../..../
<FloodBotK3> HFSPLUS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<simendsjo_> SunTsu: It's the same layout for 3rd level keys unless I change to programmers dvorak. But doing that would change a lot of keys, and I'd miss some characters like æøå - which means I'd have to change back and forth between different dvorak layouts
<simendsjo_> So not an ideal situation at all
<K350> jayne: Now everything works better! :)
<K350> jayne: --> but all my gtk apps now have their own color theme not KDE's as they'd before. It's a big problem for me to see anyhting. How can I fix this?
<itsatarp> can anyone help with me wit a broken package issue?
<WhitePelican> I just downloaded kubuntu 11.10. How do I get kde 4,8?
<WhitePelican> er 4.8
<DskreecH> WhitePelican: Look at http://www.kubuntu.org
<WhitePelican> ty :)
<WhitePelican> see you guys later
<WhitePelican> wiah me luck that I don't sear my disk hehe
<WhitePelican> wish*
<itsatarp> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-cups/python-cups_1.9.59-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<itsatarp> cant seem to overcome this hump
<DskreecH> use a different server?
<itsatarp> how would I go about doing that?
<EvilResistance> itsatarp, in the sources.list, use a different mirror for the archive.
<itsatarp> got it, thanks much EvilResistance
<em> Hey the other day when I would click on the K-menu in the lower left hand corner it would give me a stylish menu. Now it is a normal menu like you might have had in Windows 98. Any ideas what happened or how to get back the stylish menu?
<em> i fixed it. somehow the 'application launcher' got replaced with a normal menu and they have the same icon
<BluesKaj> em,  , classic menu ?
<em> BluesKaj: yeah I think it got replaced with the classic menu. The icons look the same.
<reservado_> hi, i was trying to install a broadcom wireless (finally installed driver) but now system informs that the card is disabled by software (any one can help me to turn it on??)
<alexandre_> ola
<reservado_> hello
<reservado_> system informs that the card is disabled by software (any one can help me to turn it on??)
<reservado_> hi
<reservado_> some one here???
<Riddell> reservado_: try #ubuntu is you can't get help here, or a mailing list or forum
<reservado_> ok
<fabio__> alguem ai pra bater um papo
<luciano_> hi there!
<DarthFrog> Bot wars!
<cba123> I just installed a fresh Kubuntu on a new machine I built.  For some reason I can't get over 2-3mbps, but with the same hardware dualbooting to Windows, I get 12mbps.  I can't find anything specific driver wise, anyone have any suggestions?
<K350> how to add a repo from the terminal. It's somekind of ppa thingy
<aanti> why are most apps in kde so slow ? amarok, dolphin, etc
<EvilResistance> K350, add-apt-repository ppa:blah/foo ?
<aanti> qt and nvidia doesnt work together well ?
<K350> EvilResistance: Thanks a lot! :-)
<EvilResistance> aanti, they work quite well together
<aanti> EvilResistance: why is everything so sluggish then ?
 * EvilResistance uses them quite well together without sluggishness
<EvilResistance> i dont know, did you happen to assume its just your system?
<aanti> ?
<K350> c/c
<EvilResistance> runs pretty quickly on mine
<aanti> what could be wrong on my side then ?
 * EvilResistance points at the 2x4core Xeon processor in the system running Kubuntu :P
<aanti> Sysinfo for 'blackbox': Linux 3.2.0-12-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.7.97 (4.8 RC2 (4.7.97), CPU: AMDAthlonIIX4640 at 800 MHz (5999 bogomips), HD: 547/784GB, RAM: 7562/7986MB, 171 proc's, 1.18h up
<cba123> Same here, programs are fast, short of my network issue that I'm trying to hammer out.
<aanti> nvidia 460 gtx using 285.05.09 drivers
<cba123> could always be settings, drive speed
<aanti> for example if i sort a huge list of files in dolphin its SLOW or if i change column size of amaroks playlist
<aanti> its a crucial m4 ssd
<aanti> doest get much faster ..
<cba123> Filesystem?
<aanti> ext4
<aanti> its UI operations that are slow
<cba123> Ok, could still be misconfigured settings.  I have the same ssd
<cba123> and I'm running fine
<aanti> are you serious
<cba123> Yes
<aanti> this has nothing to do with filesystem
<aanti> UUID=3b2f066e-d389-48b1-bd8c-dd6ad3acbdde /home           ext4    noatime,discard,$
<aanti> there mount options
<cba123> Intel though, and I'm saying it could be your customizations.  File system is something you could have different than others here, so it's possible.
<aanti> how can be a slowdown in resizing an ui element be caused by a fs
<cba123> Where does Amarok live?  On a fulesystem?
<cba123> filesystem*
<aanti> lol
<aanti> bb
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<antoinev> hello, since the previous Xorg update, transparency is no longer working on my computer
<antoinev> is there any known bug/fix?
<VAGNER-poutsini> has anyone noticed HEAT INCREASE on the CPU after installing KDE 4.8?
<VAGNER-poutsini> noone?
<VAGNER-poutsini> or noone listens?
<Lynoure> hmm?
<datruth> I have synapitiks installed to disable my touchpad when I have a mouse plugged in how can I disable the keys ctrl + c from enabling and disabling the touch pad?
<viranch> i'm using kubuntu 11.10, why do i have to add backport ppa repository for kde 4.8? is it going to be available in main archive?
<datruth> How does one disable the touchpad?
<Kottizen> hi, is there any way to debug KMail? I can't send messages, but it doesn't tell me why
<Kottizen> they are just stuck in the local folders
<meNtha> Kottizen
<meNtha> debug progress
<meNtha> install Thunderbird :d
<Kottizen> no thanks
<meNtha> mmkayû
<MaxHR> Hello, looking for a download manager recommendation... hopefully one that has the option to add mirrors and download bits from all at once for higher speed
<zzezzz> hello, i have access to a computer through teamviewer, how can i hear the sound produced over there?
<zzezzz> how can i redirect audio output to input so that i can send my speaker sounds through a skype call? i'm using kubuntu 11.10
<jovin> anyone can tell me where i have to look for the source code of the music title plasma widget?
<Guest32780> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me finish an opera install...
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest32780> I tried to install opera from opera's site but a message said that there is an older version in the software channels and would not install the version that I downloaded. Im' not sure which channals it is talking about because I have not been able to find opera in muon  anyone?
<Guest32780> i'm new to Linux
<asfyxia> Guest32780, when you open de kickoff launcher (left under, the 'K', you can type above in the open field the name 'Opera'. When nothing shows up, it's not there. There is no Opera in the standard software, afaik (suppose you are running Kubuntu 11.10)
<Guest32780> yes I am running (as you say) Kubuntu 11.10  So how do I install it then?
<asfyxia> You have to download the latest Opera from their site for Linux, that's a .deb-file I remember. You'll find it in your home map, or where you define to put downloads. From there, you can install it with Ark, and you should find it then under 'Internet'.
<asfyxia> Guest32780, I have to go while it's midnight here, success (I managed to install it too, and I'm not exactly a whiz kid), and when you run into something strange I hope there will be others to give you a hand ;-)
<Guest32780> ok thanks! i'm working at at
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest32780> ok, I used Ark to Extract the opera files...now what do I do with them at this point?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest32780> hello?
<tomk_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Xg_C2YmG0
<tomk_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Xg_C2YmG0
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2012-02-01
<tomk_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gstBozWfhQ&feature=fvst
<seawing> I an running kubuntu 11.10 on my lenovo laptop. there is a problem : when I am using the keyboard in any program the cursor will frequently loose focus at random times. it does not do this in my windows partition nor does it do it with a live disk of the same distro. Any suggestions to relieve this frustrating bug would be greatly appriciated.
<Daskreech> seawing: the cursor loses focus?
<seawing> meaning I have to click with the mouse to continue typing.
<seawing> like that window is no longer in focus.
<Daskreech> and you aren't touching the touchpad while you are typing
<Daskreech> ?
<seawing> no. and like I said it doesn't do in when using a live disk.
<Daskreech> I think you can use ksynaptics to turn off the touchpad when you are typing
<seawing> let me try that again....
<seawing> nope. I checked the box that turns off the touchpad while typing and attempted to type a sentence in a browser and got cut off part way through.
<seawing>  it is really anoying when attempting to type in a hidden password field.
<Daskreech> Well if it works in the same distro with a live Cd it's a setting since it's the same version that is installed
<seawing> I dont think that it has to do with the touch pad.  I suspect plasma but don't have any reason to back that up.
<seawing> what other settings might effect this behavior?
<Daskreech> it can't be plasma
<seawing> ok.
<Daskreech> Plasma doesn't do anythign with focus. It would be kwin but unless you have your keyboard remapped I don't see any reason why kwin would be switching windows while you were typing
<Daskreech> does it happen everytime you are doing a particular password?
<seawing> no.  it hapens when I am typing an email in gmail, typing a document in libra office, typing a password for synaptic, typing a url in kunquror, etc.
<Daskreech> Does it always happen when you type a password in synaptic?
<seawing> no, sometimes I can make it through the entire phrase before it loses focus.  sometimes I can type a couple sentenses before it happens, sometimes only a couple letters.
<Daskreech> so it isn't jumping when you do something like press 'e' ?
<Daskreech> or perhaps pressing two keys at the same time
<seawing> I'll try that.
<Daskreech> I'm looking to see if there may be some setting I've overlooked
<seawing> no. I just tried going through the keyboard and it did it on y so I started over and the next time ie did it on - and the next time I made it all the way to n,
<Daskreech> wait the installer will run updates as it installs won't it >_<
<seawing> ?
<Daskreech> can you pastebin  ps aux ?
<seawing> not sure where that is.
<Daskreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> open a konsole and type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ps aux | pastebinit
<Daskreech> It will give you a url just paste that URL back here
<seawing> I am typing from my desktop.  I will open this in the laptop.
<Daskreech> ok
<seawing_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824660/
<seawing> anything interesting there?
<Daskreech> Not seeing anything that strikes me as stealing focus
<Daskreech>  Granted Kwin is very good at not handing over focus
<Daskreech> Do you ever lose focus without typing on the keyboard?
<seawing> you know it even does it whin I click on the k menu and am browsing for something.
<Daskreech> Do you know where it loses focus to?
<seawing> because the k menu closes when you lose focus it is obvious.
<Daskreech> and the mouse is over the kmenu at that point?
<seawing> yes. I can't figure out where it goes. it will do it when there is only one window open.
<Daskreech> Which suggests the desktop. Do you have the desktop in your alt+tab listing?
<seawing> I don't understand.
<Daskreech> If you press alt+tab is your desktop one of the options in the list?
<seawing> no
<seawing> if all windows are closed alt tab does nothing
<Daskreech> ah that might be useful if it loses focus you could hold alt+tab to see what grabbed the focus. if it's consistently the desktop then perhaps you have a rogue plasmoid abusing dbus?
<Daskreech> you can add it in with alt+F2 -> switcher
<seawing> ok, so I will open several windows and see what happens.
<Daskreech> or you can add in the desktop :)
<seawing> I don't follow what you mean about the alt+f2 switcher, but suddenly I cannot recreate the problem.  I dont think I changed anything.
<Daskreech> seawing: alt=tab switcher
<Daskreech>  alt+f2 is the krunner
<Daskreech> Alt+tab
<ScottyK> greetings! On the netbook version, how do you change/edit an icon?
<seawing> I am going to restart it and see if the problem comes back.
<seawing> THank you for your help by the way.  will come back to it later.
<Daskreech> ScottyK: right click? :-)
<Daskreech> Probably long click
<ScottyK>  Daskreech - no effect. If I could find something simular to the kickoff launcher, I could get it. But can't find anything like that in the netbook
<Daskreech> You just want to edit an icon?
<Daskreech> actually #plasma might be a good place to ask
<ScottyK> Daskreech - yes. One of the programs I use in WINE has a "?" for the icon. I'd rather it just have the wine goblet icon
<Daskreech> Check in #plasma I think
<ScottyK> Daskreech - Roger that, thanks!
<dabbill> is there something i can install so that when i plug in headphones it kills my normal speakers (hp notebook) right now i have to use alsamixer in a terminal to turn down the volume to my speakers
<Daskreech> pulseaudio should be able to do that
<ironfroggy> did the 11.10 update default to gnomes login screen, instead of KDM, for anyone else?
<James1479> ironfroggy: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<ironfroggy> thank you
<dabbill> Deskreech is that whats installed by default with 11.10?
<ironfroggy> i was really sad to see i'm still getting plasma freezes when i open the kmenu some times, after my 11.10 update :-/
<dabbill> Daskreech: there is no slider in the kde mixer for speakers indpendent of the headphones output
<zorobabel> so Amarok launches on start-up, but it's not in System Settings > Autostart; does anyone know how I can remove it?
<Daskreech> dabbill: Yes
<Daskreech> ironfroggy: Desktop effects on?
<Daskreech> zorobabel: Session autostart perhaps?
<ironfroggy> Daskreech: no
<Daskreech> Hmm :-/
<Daskreech> ironfroggy: only kickoff freezes the desktop?
<zorobabel> possibly
<zorobabel> let me check that
<ironfroggy> Daskreech: thats been whast i've seen for a while now. on multiple machines, too.
<ironfroggy> tho both of them were intel gpu thinkpads..
<Daskreech> ironfroggy: tried switching to classic menu or lancelot?
<ironfroggy> i have not. i dont really notice it much, so i never took the initiative
<ironfroggy> probably because i use the menu so incredibly rarely
<Daskreech> ironfroggy: alright
<rufsketch1> hey all
<rufsketch1> how can I upgrade to mysql 5.5?
<rufsketch1> withou losing kde
<Daskreech> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.58-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<rufsketch1> Daskreech 5.5
<rufsketch1> Daskreech I already have 5.1
<Daskreech> https://launchpad.net/~clint-fewbar/+archive/mysql
<rufsketch1> Daskreech so how do I install that such that it replaces the current mysql-5.1?
<rufsketch1> I tried installing 5.5 from a .deb, but it still retained 5.1
<rufsketch1> and i can't remove all of 5.1 first, because kubuntu needs it
<Daskreech> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Daskreech> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Daskreech> That should help
<rufsketch1> Daskreech right, I know. I'm asking ahead of time if it will replace the old version instead of just installing the new version on top of it
<Daskreech> Well the person doing that PPA is doing it in preparation of having MySQL 5.5 on Ubuntu so I would think that it's a inplace upgrade
<Daskreech> but of course I'm speculating
<rufsketch1> Daskreech alright, I'll try it.
<rufsketch1> thanks
<Daskreech> !Info mysql-server precise
<rufsketch1> Daskreech possibly stupid question, but
<rufsketch1>  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810
<rufsketch1> I'm not sure what keyserver to specify for gpg
<Daskreech> It should be on the same website
<rufsketch1> ah, found it
<rufsketch1> thanks
<Daskreech> great :)
<rufsketch1> Daskreech urgh. I still get the no pubkey error though
<Daskreech> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3823246F
<Daskreech> possibly
<rufsketch1> Daskreech I already did that
<rufsketch1> copied and pasted your thing anyway though
<rufsketch1> same result
<Daskreech> Oh then it really doesn't have a public key
<rufsketch1> so what do I do?
<Daskreech> Never mind just suffer through the yes yes I really do want to install this yes I do yes yes  ido
<rufsketch1> Daskreech what?
<Daskreech> You should be able ot install anyway but it will complain endlessly about it not being signed
<Daskreech> At least as near as I remember
<rufsketch1> Daskreech but doesn't it need to update my repos before I can even tell it what I want to install?
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: sudo apt-get update is failing?
<rufsketch1> Daskreech yes, that's the one returning the pgp error
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/launchpad-updatetar.gz
<Daskreech> There is a script in there. Extract it and check if it's executable
<rufsketch1> Daskreech the script returns
<rufsketch1> cat: keyss: No such file or directory
<rufsketch1> rm: cannot remove `keyss': No such file or directory
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: run it with sudo
<rufsketch1> I did
<Daskreech> oh? give me a moment
<rufsketch1> Daskreech sure.
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: try putting set -e as the line above if [.. "root" ];
<Daskreech> Run it again and tell me if you end up with a file named fullsourceslist ?
<rufsketch1> alright
<rufsketch1> Daskreech I do end up with fullsourcelist
<Daskreech> can you pastebin that please?
<rufsketch1> http://pastebin.com/vw8bSRYe
<rufsketch1> Daskreech ^
<Daskreech> thanks
<rufsketch1> no, thank you.
<Daskreech> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rufsketch1> Daskreech what do I do with that?
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: :-/
<Daskreech> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<rufsketch1> Daskreech http://pastebin.com/9C08N9jN
<Daskreech> The PPA isn't in there is it?
<rufsketch1> Daskreech in the sources.list?
<Daskreech> Correct
<Daskreech> I don't see the PPA at all
<rufsketch1> Daskreech neither do I
<rufsketch1> is that where ppa's generally get stored?
<Daskreech> or in sources.list.d
<rufsketch1> Daskreech sources.list.d has the ppa
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: Woohoo :) pastebin that
<rufsketch1> Daskreech sources.list.d is a director
<rufsketch1> y
<rufsketch1> directory
<rufsketch1> Daskreech the two relevant files contained therein are
<rufsketch1> clint-fewbar-mysql-maverick.list
<rufsketch1> clint-fewbar-mysql-maverick.list.save
<rufsketch1> do you want me to paste their contents?
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: pastebin the .list
<rufsketch1> Daskreech it contains
<rufsketch1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/clint-fewbar/mysql/ubuntu maverick main
<rufsketch1> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/clint-fewbar/mysql/ubuntu maverick main
<Daskreech> Oh hmm
<Daskreech> Do those exist?
<Daskreech> ok
<rufsketch1> Daskreech so?
<Daskreech> Why are you on Maverick?
<rufsketch1> Daskreech because it's my girlfriend's computer, and using a different system would lose a lot of programs she has set up
<Daskreech> oh?
<Daskreech> really?
<Daskreech>  like?
<rufsketch1> things we've had to compile from source
<rufsketch1> an upgrade is out of the question right now either way.
<rufsketch1> I need to get this set up sooner than later
<Daskreech> alright
<Daskreech> Pull the lucid packages I would guess
<Daskreech> change the word maverick in that PPA to say lucid
<rufsketch1> Daskreech alright
<Daskreech> try the keyserver again and run sudo apt-get update
<rufsketch1> update seems to complete
<Daskreech> alright try your server no
<Daskreech> now
<benbloom> is there a way to preprocess webcam video before it goes out via skype?
<Daskreech> Call Skype support?
<rufsketch1> Daskreech well, I still have to go and install it
<rufsketch1> Daskreech it doesn't seem to be showing up on apt-cache search
<benbloom> in windows it's a different app altogether bundled with the webcam. allows you to zoom, and tweak picture
<Daskreech> rufsketch1: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<rufsketch1> Daskreech latest available is suppodly 5.1.49
<benbloom> is tehre a way to route my webcam through vlc, in such a way that skype will recognize vlc's output as a webcam?
<rufsketch1>  5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 0
<rufsketch1>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/universe i386 Packages
<rufsketch1>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/universe i386 Packages
<rufsketch1>      5.1.49-1ubuntu8 0
<rufsketch1>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages
<rufsketch1> benbloom yes, but I don't know of any out of the box solutions
<benbloom> meaning what rufsketch1?
<rufsketch1> meaning you might have to hack about a bit.
<rufsketch1> benbloom I know skype has a screen capture option
<rufsketch1> you could probably screen cap what vlc is showing
<rufsketch1> that would be the easiest way
<benbloom> but that wouldn't work for streaming would it? I'm hoping to capture my webcam with vlc, process it an dthen use the output from vlc as streaming video
<benbloom> isn't screen capture for stills only?
<rufsketch1> benbloom no
<rufsketch1> screen capture transmits video of what's happening on your screen
<benbloom> haven't used that feature rufsketch1. interesting idea
<rufsketch1> Oh yes, I have many of them.
<seawing> I am still working on the loosing focus issue in 11.10 on my laptop. are there any other suggestions on what settings might be causing the problem?
<george> helo
<stephan> Have to say that I'm really looking forward to Precise.
<ashes> hello
<ashes> apt-get and apper seem to be out of sync... i can do an 'apt-get update', and then install a new package, and then apper _always_ complains after about security updates. am i doing things wrong?
<ashes> i could have eliminated some variables, like do an apper update first, but i don't think that will have an influence
<ashes> i assume apper and apt-get both use the same database, yes?
<ashes> is there something else i should use, than apt-get, to install new packages with? i prefer command-line
<hateball> well apper only checks so often, but if you do a manual check with it after you've installed using apt-get it should report correct
<ashes> does 'apt-get install' perform any update to my local database?
<ashes> originally i would do an 'apt-get install', and a minute later i would have a ton of updates from apper. thinking that i was installing old packages, i started doing 'apt-get update' before 'apt-get install', but this problem with apper hasn't gone away
<ashes> it's more than a coincidence that apper reports that i need updates every time i use 'apt-get install'
<ashes> it's always unrelated packages
<ashes> i just installed lm-sensors, and apper wants to update xorg related packages
<ashes> i might simply be doing things wrong
<ashes> is what i'm doing an acceptable/efficient way to install new packages and maintain my system?
<ashes> i have a good understanding of linux, but not kubuntu specifically. i just learned apper is a kde app a few minutes ago
<ashes> i'm new to ubuntu aswell
<dahlia> anyone know offhand how to get it so alt-left click gets passed to the application instead of moving the window? blender uses alt-clicks and I cant get it to recognize them
<dahlia> I looked in system settings but nothing I tried there worked
<almoxarife> dahlia: i just tried alt left click, got nothing, you added it as a short cut?
<dahlia> no I just have default kubuntu
<dahlia> but alt-left moves the whole application window
<almoxarife> dahlia:  you right, i didnt do it correctly the first time
<dahlia> Ill ask in #kde also
<zorobabel> hey guys, whenever I try to remove unity and its associated packages either via apt-get or Muon, it insists on installing gnome and associated packages-- how can I, uh, make it not do this?
<Tm_T> zorobabel: what happens if you ask it (via apt-get) to remove both unity and the gnome stuff it tries to install?
<zorobabel> I could try but it is somewhat annoying since the gnome stuff is about 30 packages
<zorobabel> 1here we go
<almoxarife> zorobabel: there is a easy way to wipe gnome from your system, assuming that you want to go pure kubuntu?
<zorobabel> yes, I do
<xcorat> Hi, how can I apply this patch?
<xcorat> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee-old/issues/149#issuecomment-3285349
<almoxarife> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Tm_T> xcorat: that's patch for nouveau graphics drivers?
<zorobabel> looks good
<xcorat> yeah
<almoxarife> zorobabel: assuming kubuntu is already installed you would leave the last install portion out
<zorobabel> yep
<Tm_T> xcorat: you need to get nouveau sources, apply the patch to the sources, and then build the drivers
<almoxarife> zorobabel: one thing, if you need any apps from gnome after the fact they will need to be re-installed, most likely
<Tm_T> xcorat: ...you have previous experience on compiling applications from sources?
<xcorat> Tm_T:you mean like ./config->make stuff? or somthin diff?
<Tm_T> that, yes
<xcorat> Tm_T:whats the deal with diff file? how can I apply the patch, idk much
<Tm_T> xcorat: maybe this explains? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/appy-patch-file-using-patch-command/
<xcorat> @Tm_T: so you just get download the files and the patch, and run patch < the input file path?
<Tm_T> xcorat: yeah, but compiling nouveau drivers isn't that simple job I'm afraid
<xcorat> hm.. :)
<xcorat> i figured
<xcorat> i might try.
<Tm_T> xcorat: if you're up for the challenge, go for it, only way to learn is to do (:
<xcorat> thats true.. but im wondering if its worth it. It seems there's no support yet for lenovo y470.
<xcorat> thanks a lot
<viKtor_> hi guys, after upgrading to 4.8 network manager shows weird buttons
<viKtor_> hi guys, after upgrading to 4.8 network manager shows weird buttons
<Back5nux71> bonjour
<Back5nux71> you ou
<FlashDeluxe> hi! does anybody know a good tool for generating and encoding barcodes?
<James147> FlashDeluxe: never used it, but kbarcode might work
<James147> o wait, thats old :S
<FlashDeluxe> yes^^ i would like to have one thats still supported :)
<Guest47536> 1,1...
<James147> FlashDeluxe: cant really find any decent user end tools that are still updated, but there are a few libraries out there
<robertzaccour> If I use Banshee will the Gnome libs use a lot of my RAM?
<James147> robertzaccour: depends on what you define as allot ^^ Though they should use that much
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> I figured out how to make playlists in Amarok nevermind I'm good :) thanks anyways
<robertzaccour> and wasn't sure about chromium web browser, but I wasn't about to stick with rekonq haha
<zlozlz> hello, is there a tool that allows to send screenshots directly to imgur?
<jussi> zlozlz: yes, use the pastebin plasmoid, take a screenshot and drag and drop it there
<zlozlz> jussi: cool thanks
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Grotz> hello there
<Grotz> can anyone help me with some noobie questions? maybe in german? cus my english is realy bad =P
<bazhang> Grotz, #ubuntu-de for German
<Lynoure> Grotz: there might even be #kubuntu-de
<bazhang> Grotz, you can certainly ask in english here though
<Grotz> ah, ok. thank u guys
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> yep
<dnovikov> @seek
<dnovikov> @seek opera
<bazhang> dnovikov, need some help?
<dnovikov> Thanks,
<dnovikov> trying to remember how IRC works
<dnovikov> THere is any FAQ?
<bazhang> dnovikov, for your irc client? for freenode generally?
<babalu> how can i get a good security for my computer? is there to know whether or not my computer is keylogged?
<babalu> *
<dnovikov> probably for the client. I'll google it
<babalu> a way
<bazhang> !crosspost | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<babalu> bazhang: sorry
<bazhang> dnovikov, #quassel is here on freenode
<Grotz> hmmm, maybe all afk in kubuntu-de. =D i will try my luck on english. and i'm sorry, im realy noob with computersystems. my first question is, how to install software on kubuntu 11.10? i found some informations about software-center and synaptic but i think this isnt the right one for kubuntu oO
<bazhang> Grotz, from the package manager? from the command  line (ie konsole)?
<bazhang> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Grotz> i think i'm looking for an manager
<Grotz> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Grotz> argh xD
<Grotz> ok, this thing is crashing all times
<bazhang> Grotz, muon is?
<Grotz> segmentation fault (11)
<jovin> try dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> Grotz,  don't use muon , it's broken
<kbroulik> BluesKaj: lol
<Grotz> jovin where?^^
<jovin> in terminal
<bazhang> BluesKaj, what would be a good alternative
<Grotz> ah ok
<BluesKaj> lol? it's not funny , it's a fact :)
<jovin> fixed it for me
<BluesKaj> synaptic adept or even apt-get in the terminal
<jovin> muon works fine
<kbroulik> BluesKaj: the UI, definitly. but at least the auto updater works in contrast to apper/kpackagekit^^
<BluesKaj> despends on your updates and upgrades
<Grotz> jovin, its told me that i need super user rights
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jovin> type sudo
<jovin> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Grotz> ok, asked for pw. typed it in... thats all... new bashline. nothing more
<BluesKaj> I use synaptic as an installer for meta stuff , butr mostly as a reference for info about available packages., all my upsates/upgrades are with apt-get
<BluesKaj> jovin,  that's good , no errors
<BluesKaj> phat phingers
<jovin> Grotz do this:
<jovin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/915235/comments/4
<Grotz> ok, how to find/install new software now?^^ im realy noobie windows user. i only know how to dbl click an exe =P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 915235 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-installer crash" [High,Confirmed]
<davide> n
<davide> italians?
<belfist> Hi guyz
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<belfist> I've got a silyl problem
<davide> thanks
<belfist> I added a facebook widget and i cant remove it
<belfist> I accidently addet it to a panel, not on the desktop
<belfist> How can I remove it?
<BluesKaj> right click on it remove this widget
<belfist> when i do that, there is only one option - reload
<belfist> ooohhh i got it
<belfist> it messed up my panel
<belfist> i just had to right-click a few pixels away to do that
<belfist> ;)
<belfist> thanks!
<belfist> Oh, and by the way, I found the way to install World Of Warcraft on kubuntu (installation on download) and i made it work perfectly!  Someone wants to know how? :D
<Grotz> uncomment means del "# " ?
<belfist> @Grotz - Yes
<Torch> belfist: double clicked the installer? ;-)
<BluesKaj> belfist,  Vbox ?
<bazhang> Grotz, correct
<belfist> No, installing wow is not that simple ;D
<belfist> I used wine, and wine tricks.
<Torch> belfist: weird. it has been for me.
<belfist> YOu didn't have problems with p2p downloading?
<belfist> Launcher.exe was working fine?
<Torch> belfist: yeah, i turned off p2p some time after 4.2 or so.
<Torch> belfist: that problem hasn't always existed.
<Grotz> argh, need some write rights =/
<Torch> belfist: see the wine app db page about it.
<belfist> I had to install directx dlls as well -
<Torch> belfist: i don't remember doing that. also, make it use opengl.
<belfist> That's the point!
<Grotz> how to get the rights to edit sources.list?^^
<belfist> when I used  "wine wow,exe -opengl" It crashed after few minutes - with segmentation fault.
<belfist> @grotz use sude gedit <filepath>
<belfist> i mean
<belfist> sudo gedit <filepath>
<bazhang> kdesu kate for kubuntu
<belfist> And when I just used wine without opengl, It worked perefctly! On fullhd with all effects.
<Torch> no kdesu in kubuntu ;-)
<Torch> kdesudo it is.
<bazhang> thanks there Torch
<belfist> aah, youre right. I forgot sometimes, that i use kde ;D
<belfist> I was using gnome, but installed kde. SOme programs are pissing me off.
<belfist> For instance - when I finish downloading something by firefox, and want to open pathfile, nautilius opens ;/
<Grotz> belfist, command gedit not found
<Grotz> argh my fault
<Grotz> ok not ^^
<Grotz> cant find the command
<BluesKaj> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , Grotz
<Grotz> ah ok
<BluesKaj> Guys don't give parial commands like kdesudo , give athe whole caommand and address the person you're directing the help by his nick please , thanks
<BluesKaj> partial
<belfist> Cya later guys!
 * belfist going away
<Grotz> muon ist starting now. thank you all for your help
<ironfroggy> after my update to 11.10 i no longer get notifications from gtk applications properly, they come up as plain X dialogs instead, and i can't find a way to even turn them off. what might have broken in the update that i could look into?
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  reset your package manager repository , and be sure to enable canonical partners
<BluesKaj> then update and upgrade , ironfroggy
<txomon> hi, which is the minimal package to install all the kubuntu desktop without installing kdm?
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: thanks, but i'm not sure where to do that exactly. i thought you were referring to some things the update might have disabled in sources.list but i dont see anything mentioning canonical
<ironfroggy> that is, nothing that isnt already enabled.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  which kubuntu version ?
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: 11.10, just upgraded from 11.04
<BluesKaj> best to open your package manager to do the changes, ironfroggy , the manager will add the deb to sources.list
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  I recommend synaptic , it's the easiest to use for editing IMO
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: i dont use any package manager, i have always used apt-get directly
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: i'm still not sure what i'm actually trying to accomplish, via a package manager or directly.
<ironfroggy> all my packages are up to date, i've got the canonical repositories included.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  well lately when upgrading , the sources.list is no longer updated with the canonical partners and 3rd part software sources , as previously...the devs want ppl to use the package manager since trying to appeal to GUI type users
<BluesKaj> ok ironfroggy run sudo dpkg --configure -a , no output means no errors
<ironfroggy> no errors then
<BluesKaj> ok , ironfroggy , try an update
<ironfroggy> have already done so, and just did it again
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  pastebin your upgrade errors
<txomon> So anyone knows here about kubuntu-desktop without the kdm?
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: i dont have any upgrade errors
<ironfroggy> there is nothing to upgrade, i just did a dist-upgrade so everything is up to date.
<Torch> txomon: probably need to try something like kdelibs and the base and workspace packages for kde
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  err I mean update of course
<Torch> txomon: also, you could install kdm and just carry on using a different login manager, but i'm sure you're aware of that
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: also no errors
<txomon> Torch: I thought about installing kubuntu-desktop, but that is now what I was looking for
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  if you don't have any gtk apps that need updating/upgrading then the notifier won't notify
<txomon> Torch: also thought about kde-plasma-desktop
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: do you mean the triggers that setup notifications from gtk apps to the KDE notifications happen on install or update of those gtk app packages?
<Torch> txomon: i'm afraid i can't tell you off the top of my head how these packages are laid out and you can just look that up yourself as well, don't need me to do it ;-)
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  yes if you have the package manager notfier turned on
<Torch> txomon: my advice would be install kubuntu-desktop and set whatever login manager suits you. or try kdm, it's actually very good.
<txomon> Torch: I already tried kubuntu-desktop package, but having installed kdm, is much more weighty than lightdm
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: how can i make sure i have that enabled?
<BluesKaj> txomon, a login manager isn't a big deal , just use one or the other
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  check muon or apper whichever  default package mangers you have installed
<Torch> txomon: iirc kdm is a few hundred _kilobytes_ big, is it not?
<eeanm> is there a kubuntu repo somewhere with PublicTransport packaged?
<txomon> Torch: yes, but interacts with my system some way, I have had quite real problems with it. Each time I boot the computer, it starts with one of them
<Torch> txomon: like, for instance?
<txomon> Torch: lightdm lxdm kdm
<txomon> goes around those three
<Torch> txomon: no, i was referring to the problems you had with kdm... which were those?
<txomon> Torch: I don't like it ;)
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<txomon> the idea is that the *dm interact between them
<Torch> txomon: they do?
<BluesKaj> txomon,  if you're going to run kubuntu desktop , run kdm ...it's only there for the time you login
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: i'm slightly confused now, actually, but also very sorry to keep being dense about this. what does this problem have to do with the package managers, exactly?
<txomon> BluesKaj: but I want _just_ to use lightdm
<txomon> but ok
<txomon> I will install kubuntu-desktop
<txomon> hope the problem was with lxdm
<BluesKaj> txomon,  well if lightdm doesn't work then you have to make a choice
<txomon> BluesKaj: it does work perfectly
<txomon> kubuntu crashes
<Torch> txomon: i would appreciate if you just could tell us what the _problem_ really is you're trying to solve.
<Torch> txomon: is it weight? bugs? or just weird preferences?
<txomon> Torch: let the user choose between gnome and kde
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  the package manager now also edits the sources.list , but doesn't update the repos listed there when you upgrade for some reason it's being neglected.
<txomon> without installing superfluous packages
<Torch> txomon: don't use kubuntu if that is top of your list.
<txomon> it is like installing lubuntu-core
<txomon> there is not a kubuntu-core
<txomon> just kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  however when you update the repos in the package manager , it's actually the app that apt and dpkg look at for the sources
<ironfroggy> also, wth
<ironfroggy> suddenly i'm getting notifications from pidgin
<ironfroggy> i dont know what i did that made a difference.
<ironfroggy> but its not KDE notifications still... halfway there maybe
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  after that dpkg looks at the sources.list for any ppas etc that you may have added  manually
<txomon> so, my question, is : "Is there any minimal package containing the desktop, and not kdm etc" ?
<Tm_T> txomon: just the desktop, no apps, tools etc?
<Tm_T> there's package "plasma-desktop" that provides you that desktop and the panels and (basic) widgets
<txomon> tm_T, no kdm, just no kdm
<Tm_T> txomon: then no
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sky100> hi
<sky100> im new in kubuntu
<sky100> how to refresh in kubuntu
<Daskreech> sky100: refresh what?
<Daskreech>  Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<sky100> refresh the page itself
<sky100>  im on xchat , suddenly it hanged
<sky100> so i had to close the programme itself
<sky100> & start it all over
<EvilResistance> sky100, refresh the "page" itself?
<EvilResistance> that'd imply you're on a web site
<EvilResistance> if you mean restart a program, you just did it right
<Daskreech> EvilResistance: no it doesn't
<EvilResistance> Daskreech, given they stated "xchat" the term "page" does not apply
<Daskreech> Applications can have pages without being in the interwebs :)
<Daskreech> Channel might be a better term :)
<sky100> like in WINDOWS  we used to press F or right click the mouse to get refresh option
<EvilResistance> not in xchat.
<sky100> f5
<sky100> F5 *
<EvilResistance> sky100, i'm a tiny bit confuzled with what you're having the problem in.  In what program is this error occurring?
<Daskreech> Xchat :)
<EvilResistance> there is no refresh option in xchat
<EvilResistance> never has been
<sky100> no not in xchat
<EvilResistance> sky100, firefox?
<ktmiradio> irc://irc.freenode.net/#rivendell
<Daskreech> sky100: Though if Xchat is hung (i.e. doesn't respond to anything) then trying ot refresh it won't make a difference. Since it's not responding
<sky100> im speaking on the KUBUNTU os
<Daskreech> sky100: depends on the application in question. Konversation doesn't have a refresh pers e
<Daskreech> though if you flip to a different channel and flip back then it will redraw the view
<sky100> Daskreech, : i was just searching for a refresh option in KUBUNTU
<Daskreech> sky100: Ah for the whole screen?
<sky100> yup
<Daskreech> alt+shift+F12 would work
<sky100> cool
<Daskreech> Tecnically that turns desktop effects on and off
<sky100> ok ty Daskreech
<Daskreech> but it also redraws the whole screen
<sky100> i see
<sky100> as the Xchat suddenly hanged , so i wanted to close the programme but it was not even getting closed..
<sky100> so I had restart the computer
<sky100> i had to *
<EvilResistance> hmm... i wonder if that's anything similar to what happens on my systems when sectors start dying en masse...
<EvilResistance> since i have random hangs when my hard drive isheaded to its death...
<Daskreech> sky100: could you open a new program?
<sky100> Daskreech, : yeah i can
<sky100> as I started the pc
<sky100> re*
<Daskreech> sky100: if you click the X button and wait 30 or so seconds then the program will give you the option to close it
<sky100> ok
<Daskreech> If that still doesn't work you can press alt+ctrl+Esc to get the Kill Cursor
<Daskreech> Click on anything and it will kill it
<sithlord48> hello #kubuntu!
<Daskreech> EvilResistance: Possibly. if it's the same sector dying then the same program will always hang. If it's your RAM dying well then you get disco balls of lights and fury
<Daskreech> Hi sithlord48
<sithlord48> whats going on today out there in kubuntu land?
<sky100> Daskreech,  i tried that Kill cursor
<EvilResistance> Daskreech, and if your hardware is burning itself, you have the potential to have a mysterious ball of blue smoke coming out of the computer :P
<sithlord48> its called xkill (so you know in the future)
<sky100> & by mistake i applied on desktop..
<sky100> now i cant see any icon on desktop
<sky100> :|
<sky100> how to get it back
<sithlord48> sky100: you want to press alt+f2 (for run box) then run "plasma-desktop"
<Daskreech> sky100: press alt+F2 and type plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> Press esc to cancel the Kill Cursor
<sky100> yup
<Daskreech> don't click on the desktop :)
<sky100> got back
<Daskreech> sithlord48: KDE 4.8!
<sithlord48> 12.04 alpha over here
<Daskreech> EvilResistance: I had blue electricity shoot out the back of the powersupply. No Smoke yet
<sithlord48> on my netbook , running so very nice (11.10 on desktop w/ kde 4.8 too)
<Daskreech> sithlord48: Well then install KDE 4.9 :-p
<EvilResistance> Daskreech, i was working on a client's computer, and was going to power-test the power supply so I had it open (I am trained to work on them), and one of the big capacitors explodified right in my face
<sithlord48> thats bad.
<Daskreech> Ha! take that degree!! I laugh in the face of paper!
<Daskreech> Hopefully you were not close to it when it did that
<Daskreech> clay type capacitors can be really sharp
<sky100>  ty so much Daskreech
<EvilResistance> i was... close... but not injured
<EvilResistance> well that's not true... i had an injury to my hand
<EvilResistance> a decent sized burn
<sithlord48> i got one of those once from getting battery goop on my hand , not fun ..
<EvilResistance> yours was an acid burn.  mine was an explosion burn
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<sithlord48> oh was thinking you got chem burn from cap goop
<EvilResistance> nope, the thing literally exploded
<EvilResistance> while hooked up to 120v power
<EvilResistance> so...
<EvilResistance> that explains the explosion, but i should have been able to just tell...
<EvilResistance> by looking at the caps on the capacitors...
<EvilResistance> they were puffy xD
<sithlord48> yes we replace lots of parts @ my job cause of failed caps. but no one ever wants to listen to me when i say its a cap solder a new one on and save the <insane board price>
<Daskreech> sky100: Sure :) anything else you would like to know?
<sky100> will try to know a lot , Daskreech , but as for now its all ok
<sky100> ty for your co-operation
<sky100> im all new to whole LINUX stuff
<sithlord48> its ok we were all new at some point
<sky100> so will be having issues on a regular basis ....
<sky100> oh , yea sithlord48
<sithlord48> don't treat it like a windows machine , and learn anew :D
<sky100> ty for kind words
<Daskreech> sky100: welcome to Linux and KDE as well :)
<sky100> yeah.. thats what is the first thing to learn...
<EvilResistance> sithlord48, you do have to be careful with some of those things... soldering a new cap onto an already-failed capacitor can be bad sometimes
<EvilResistance> namely due to the capacitor needing replacing
<sky100>  TY Daskreech
<sithlord48> oh yes i ment whole capacitor
<Daskreech> sky100: Are you used to XChat?
<sithlord48> im no electronics expert when it comes to soldering or making circets but i have the basics down , more a computer science type
<EvilResistance> sithlord48, yeah, but with power supplies you sometimes have to replace the whole board
<EvilResistance> or the entire PSU
<sky100> yep Daskreech
<sky100> im using xchat
<Daskreech> sky100: Ah figured :)
<EvilResistance> mainly because exploding capacitors usually short themselves out after the explosion
<sithlord48> mine are usually on motor pwb and stuff like that. i fix office equpment like copiers, printers, etc..
<sithlord48> sky100:  how long u been using kubuntu for ? and this is your first linux distro?
<Daskreech> sky100: as a friendly tip use alt+F2 it will make your life much happier
<sithlord48> yes krunner (what alt+f2 opens) is very usefull
<sithlord48> i found out that i can control amarok from it the other day by typing in a song i want to hear . from my collection, it doesn't even have to be in the playlist.
<sky100> BRB
<sky100> ON PHONE
<sithlord48> does anyone here use SPDIF (optical) for sound output?
<sithlord48> j/w what possible issues im gonna have when i try to use my new headphones w/ my computer.
<sky100> sithlord48, : im using kubuntu for last one month or so...
<sky100> & this is my 1st distro
<sky100> though i tried with PCLINUXOS
<sky100> but could not configure my wireless broadband on it
<sky100> so had to desert it ..
<Daskreech> So second but first one you could stick with
<sky100> yup
<Daskreech> One month is a good time. Gets you used to a lot of things
<sky100> gradually im getting used to...
<sky100> Daskreech, im enjoying it...
<sky100> brb
<Daskreech> ok
<sky100> so will be hopping in here frequently, Daskreech
<sky100> :d
<Daskreech> Great :) if you see me on you can just ping me
<sky100> SURE Daskreech
<bo> hey
<Daskreech> hay
<markus> moin
<Daskreech> hi
<sky100> ok Daskreech , ty again ..
<Daskreech> Sure
<sky100> cya soon
<Daskreech> Bye :)
<sky100> Bye...
<sky100> will be interested to know to work on a VM
<sky100> can ya helo me on that on my next visit ?
<sky100> help*
<Daskreech> sky100: sure. install virtualbox
<Daskreech> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 15440 kB, installed size 44948 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<sky100> ok im all noober abt VM
 * picogalli has quit
<sky100> so pls help me out on this on tomorrow..
<Daskreech> sky100: try it out. It's pretty simple to follow once you know what a VM is
<sky100> ok
<Daskreech> But of course if you need s-more help that's what we are all here for
<sky100> its an OS in OS
<Daskreech> It's an OS in a computer in an OS :)
<Daskreech> The M part of VM is important
<sky100> ok
<sky100> iit cnsumes a lot of mem
<sky100> consumes*
<sky100> im running with 1.25GB of RAM
<Daskreech> Well that's part of having a machine in a machine. You need enough resources for it
<Daskreech> You can try qemu but that's much more difficult to understand
<sohussain> hey! need a recommendations on creating a backup of my locally installed OS
<sohussain> need rec..*
<sky100> like i said i have 1.25GB of RAM
<Daskreech> well make a VM with 300 Megs of RAM then. Not sure what you can do to playwith that but you can do a headless LInux for example
<Daskreech> sohussain: What are you backing up?
<sohussain> basically i would like to create a backup of my local Os i.e. Kubuntu 11.10, i have seperated my "Home" to another partition, so the backup should be small enough
<Daskreech> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sky100> ok Daskreech
<sky100> GNIGHT
<sky100> tc , cya
<Daskreech> Good nigh
<sohussain> could you recommend one which would be appropriate to create a one time backup, which could be restored if ever my OS blows up?
<sohussain> i.e. backup to maybe a new parition or external USB drive
<Daskreech> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Daskreech> might be easier and then just backup your /etc
<Daskreech> but bacula is pretty good
<Daskreech> !info bacula
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<sohussain> Thank you, would that also back up my drivers and system setting?
<BluesKaj> bacula has a lot of options according to it's description in synaptic
<sohussain> Thnak you, i'll di right in :)
<sohussain> dig*
<excognac> hi all
<sohussain> hi
<Daskreech> hai
<heinkel_111> hey, just a question: in kubuntu, what is the recommended file location for files to be shared between many users?
<heinkel_111> i am configuring a media server daemon
<heinkel_111> need to share media files such as music, video, pictures on the local network
<heinkel_111> the media server runs on its own user name (as a daemon usually does afaik(
<Daskreech> in /usr ?
<Daskreech> Unless you are updating it often then /var
<heinkel_111> Daskreech: would you stuff the music files into a /usr/media/music, for example?
<heinkel_111> or /usr/share/media/music?
<em> What is the difference between kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons ?
<Daskreech> I'd do it under share
<Daskreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-addons
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-addons (source: ubuntu-restricted-addons): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Daskreech> em: I think they are the same
<Kimlaroux> if the media server runs on it's own username, why not place the stuff into it's home directory?
<em> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<em> they seem different.
<em> one is version 8 and one is version 56
<Kimlaroux> em, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Kimlaroux> "You should not install this package directly, but instead install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package."
<heinkel_111> Daskreech: alternative options, keep the files in home directory of each individual user and make them accessible to a group which can be read by the mediaserver daemon. Is that more tidy?
<em> Kimlaroux: oh wow. I wonder why
<Kimlaroux> bah, this is Ubuntu, it's often better not to ask about those things
<Daskreech> em: I think they just changed the name of the package and kept the old one around in case anyone is doing updates
<Daskreech> heinkel_111: If it's an aggregate solution I suppose you could do that
<Daskreech> em: so compatibilty for people upgrading from old LTS releases
<em> Why is kubuntu-restricted-extras installing all this lib32 stuff when my machine is a 64 bit machine?
<Kimlaroux> are you running 64 bits ubuntu?
<em> Kimlaroux: I sure hope so. How can I be sure?
<em> Linux leibniz 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kimlaroux> uname -a
<em> that's what Ive got there ^
<Kimlaroux> meh, then it's installing the 32 bits libs because there arent's 64 bits libs available
<em> Kimlaroux: but will those conflict with my 64 bit libs?
<Kimlaroux> I don't know, I try to avoid installing 32 bit stuff
<em> Kimlaroux: I dont want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and have it break my ability to install drivers and such later on.
<Daskreech> em: it won't conflict
<Daskreech> Some things like Skype are "64bit" but use all 32 Bit libs so it installs them in parallel
<Kimlaroux> bah it's probably installing media-related libs, so it shouldn't give you system-related problems
<Daskreech> In any case having both isn't really an issue other than space and memory if they are being used
<em> is there a way to get most of kubuntu-restricted-extras but not ms-corefonts ?
<em> why do i need ms-corefonts?
<maco> so if you open a Word doc in LibreOffice the fonts are the same size and it doesn't reflow the text, breaking formatting
<maco> but nowadays with teh Liberation fonts you can avoid that anyway
<em> maco: well that's a very good answer thanks.
<em> maco: Do you think there is any particular worry about installing Kubuntu restricted extras even though it will install many lib32* on my 64 bit machine?
<maco> no
<maco> having 32bit libs in addition to 64bit ones is how you run non-64-native applications, like flash
<Daskreech> and "64 bit" Skype
<Daskreech> and .. well anything that's closed and be extension stupid
<Daskreech> s/be/by/
<excognac> hello
<excognac> Is this serious> OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past.?
<Daskreech> excognac: Maybe. What version of KDE are you using?
<excognac> Daskreech: 4.8
<Daskreech> Hmm might be a little worrying but let it run and see
<excognac> no no no
<excognac> sorry, i don't understand why but kde4-config -v says 4.7.4
<K350> when I upgraded to 11.10 there was a cool thing that could change workspace  in a compiz sort of style way.  Now I lost it. Anyone what that might have been?
<Torch> K350: systemsettings -> desktop effects -> all effects ?
<K350> Torch: HHm, yea, but wich one of them?? any idea?
<Daskreech> excognac: umm wasn't updated?
<asfyxia> excognac, if you have the standard 11.10, you'll have 4.7.4. For 4.8 you'll have to install it with a PPA
<excognac> Daskreech: Well, as far as I remember it was!!!! i don't know why. How to update it?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ? :)
<excognac> just did]
<excognac> not updated
<excognac> so, I'll go for it now but only through ppa then?
<Daskreech> well if you go to an application and go help -> about KDE it shoudl tell you what version of KDELibs you are using
<Daskreech> which shuld be what kde4config reports as well
<asfyxia> excognac: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<excognac> asfyxia: thanks
<asfyxia> from this site: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/kde-48-released-install-it-in-kubuntu.html
<bfig> hello, i'm having trouble booting the amd64 image. the boot menu looks fine, then the cd starts convulsing with a black screen
<Torch> K350: depends on what you want. desktop cube, maybe.
<Torch> K350: "like compiz" doesn't mean anything to me (or any kwin user)
<Daskreech> bfig: I'm guessing it's a AMD64 machine ?
<K350> Torch: looks like they're enabld. But kwin is not my windowmanager now. How do I make it my defautl mannager, it's not in the list in systemsettings.
<Torch> K350: can't you just check "use the default kde window manager"?
<bfig> Daskreech, yes. i figured it had something to do with kms
<bfig> ie, it didn't work with debian either, but i don't know with which parameters i should boot. any suggestion?
<Daskreech> bfig: if it helps -generic will do 64 bit if your hardware supports it
<bfig> Daskreech, is there a way to avoid kms?
<Torch> bfig: nosplash, i think
<bfig> just add that to the boot line
<bfig> ??
<Torch> bfig: as a kernel parameter, yes.
<bfig> gonna try, thanks
<bfig> be back in a second if it didn't work >_>
<bfig> Torch, didn't work
<Torch> bfig: what happened? you should have at least seen some messages now.
<bfig> nope :|
<bfig> screen goes black, convulsing just as before
<Torch> http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<Daskreech> Perhaps noacpi ?
<Torch> this suggest "nomodeset" might help....
<Torch> Daskreech: what would acpi have to do with it at that point in the boot procedure, though?
<MaxHR> How can I get Plasma Active installed on kubuntu?
 * Daskreech shrugs. Only thing I could think of that would make the screen go crazy
<Daskreech> other than driver issues which shouldn't be that prevalent that early in the boot (I mean you had video before)
<Torch> Daskreech: i would assume the kernel initializes the video card first of all... and this is what goes wrong for bfig... no?
<bfig> Torch, i would guess. a friend told me it had to do with kms (since for example, in 2.4 i don't need to touch anything related to this)
<excognac_> phew. 4.8 rocks. Special thanks to Daskreech and asfyxia
<Torch> bfig: well, try the nomodeset parameter then
<bfig> what about splash? should i erase that?
<Torch> bfig: the nosplash parameter? no, keep it. it might come in handy to diagnose errors later on.
<Torch> bfig: you can still remvove it once everything is working smoothly
<bfig> ok, but what does the 'splash' do (ie, i need to have at least one of them right?)
<Torch> bfig: splash means you don't see the diagnostic messages during boot.
<bfig> ohh awesome
<bfig> so nomodeset nosplash
<Torch> bfig: but just some graphical animation of some progress bar thingy
<bfig> no '-' ?
<Torch> bfig: i'd go with that
<Torch> bfig: nope
<bfig> great. gonna try again :). thanks!
 * bfig takes the dive
<excognac_> just one consistent problem: I have my home folder on separate partition, and a another distro sharing this home folder on a third partition. Before the splash screen appears there is an error message on the top: couldn't mount the mentioned partitions
<Daskreech> I probably wouldn't try sharing a home partition like that
<Daskreech> upgrades on some packages could change configurations in the ~ that would make it impossible to be read by the older packages on the other distro
<bfig> Torch, nomodeset nosplash works but no graphical mode
<Torch> bfig: yes, not surpsringly. but that can be fixed.
<Torch> bfig: what's your graphics card?
<bfig> one sec
<bfig> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9641
<bfig>  <- Torch
<Torch> bfig: happen to have this notebook or something similar: http://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Samsung/Series%203%20305V5A%20S01/wheezy
 * Daskreech kicks chucknorris
<chucknorris> lol
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<chucknorris> not wise at all!
 * chucknorris roundhouse kicks Daskreech
 * Daskreech lands back here after circumnavigating the planet
<bfig> Torch, i am speaking from wheezy with the non free driver installed
<bfig> Torch, to be honest, i just want to repartition the hard drive and i needed a livecd :D
<Daskreech> bfig: hmm?
<bfig> Daskreech, ?
<Daskreech> You need to burn a live CD?
<bfig> Daskreech, what do you mean?
<Daskreech> You said you want to repartition the drive and you need a live CD
<bfig> yes... i just need to resize the OS partition
<Kimlaroux> Anyone knows of an alternative to soundKonverter amarok script that works with amarok 2?
<Daskreech> bfig: And you ahve no live CD?
<bfig> i have... but up to now i couldn't boot it... now i can boot it but can't access gparted, so i'll have to find a way to resize the partitions from command line
<bfig> Daskreech, ^
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> try partitionmanager ?
<Daskreech>  !Info partitionmanager
<bfig> !Info partitionmanager
<bfig> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 270 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<bfig> Daskreech, anything in the kubuntu livecD?
<Daskreech> parted ?
<bfig> does it come default?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> Better :-)
<Daskreech> That's what does the resize when you install Kubuntu
<bfig> so what do you recommend? should i use the installer to resize the partitions or just 'try' with nomodeset nosplash and commando it up?
<KC-45> hmm
<Torch> bfig: if the installer works, why not use it?
<Torch> bfig: i wasn't even aware it could do that.
<KC-45> Daskreech....katapult ninja?..lol
 * Daskreech silences KC-45 with a rubber band launched Ninja star
<Daskreech> bfig: the issue is on the Live CD you have no GUI?
<Daskreech>  Did you start up in safe video mode?
<jschall> any issues with the backports ppa?
<jschall> any issues with the backports ppa, on a scale of "nothing ever crashes now, even the program i specifically designed to segfault" to "oh god, there's smoke coming out of my computer?"
<alith> hello!
<alith> anyone here?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alith> I need a little help: I can't manage to get the notification behaving exactly like I want... I found my way in customizing the notification, but didn't find a way to do exactly what I need for kopete.
<alith> I'd like to have a popup notification whenever a contact change his/her status
<alith> but I don't want it to be stored in the notification widget from the taskbar
<alith> (if I go away for say 2 hours, and since I've got 230 contacts in facebook, I will have 300 unuseful notifications... including a lot of: this guy has become available, this same guy is now offline)
<alith> I don't know if it is a problem that I can resolve with the way the notification are sent, but I don't think so.
<alith> What I was thinking about is to make a little script deleting the notification (or marking it as read) after a while, and calling it every time this type of notification is send.
<alith> But I have no idea of how to delete/mark as read a notification
<alith> or how to retrieve the specific notification
<alith> Anyone Any idea?
#kubuntu 2012-02-02
<Daskreech> alith: Hi
<Daskreech> alith: Did you look at the dbus commands?
<cherenkovblu3> having rough time franklin?
<Daskreech> possibly
<HngryTgr> Well just a few
<Roey> Daskreech:  hello ;)
<Daskreech> Hello
<Roey> Daskreech:  which version of KDE ar eyou runniing? And of Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> KDE 4.8 on Fedora 16
<Roey> ah o0k
<Roey> didn't know fedora 16 had kde 4.8 natively on it
<Roey> like, kubuntu only has it through the PPAs
<Daskreech> Similar for Fedora
<Daskreech> Unless you are a rolling release distro you pretty much don't make crazy changes like that by default
<bfig> Daskreech, what is safe video mode?
<bfig> sorry i had to run some errands
<Daskreech> bfig: when you boot the CD You have the option to boot or boot to safe video mode which takes drivers out of the picture
<Daskreech> Long as a you have a processor and memory it should pretty much work
<bfig> Daskreech, how can i select that option? i don't see it. i only have 'normal' or 'mem check'
<Daskreech> Oh? Hmm
<bfig> also, kms is automagic apparently on newer kernels
<tischi> Moinsen...
<tischi> bbbbbbbbbb
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<tischi> b
<Daskreech> d
<Unit193> I personally was thinking an ;)
<rafael> kkk
<rafael> join #anonops
<cherenkovblu3> lol
<howl-anderson> first time to use irc, so  any one see this message,echo me
<Daskreech> me
<howl-anderson> thank you! it works!
<Daskreech> \o/
<naveen_> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> zorobabel: Ah
<Daskreech> Babel
<orated> Hello! I'd like to setup NAS on my system. Could anyone suggest me guide specific to Kubuntu/KDE? I find - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba?action=show&redirect=SettingUpSamba wherein  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide gives instructions specific to GNOME.. What is an alternative package to nautilus-share for Dolphin?
<Daskreech> orated: NAS = Network Attached Storage?
<Daskreech> orated: if you right click any Folder -> Properties -> Share
<Daskreech> It's built in already
<orated> Daskreech: No, I didn't mean that.
<orated> Umm
<orated> Daskreech:  I'm not sure if I require NAS to have frequent snapshots of Linux/Windows installations and to have a common server for all data to be accessible from both Windows and linux
<Daskreech> No you just need storage though a NAS is not a bad way to have all of that
<Daskreech> and if you have one already then you can just make use of it
<Daskreech> My friend does the same thing with a hard drive just dedicated to storage
<orated> I already have ssh and nfs setup with which I can access/administer one system from another. But I don't have a common place to all the data organised in one place or to keep regular backup/snapshots of OSs in use.. so is NAS setup in Samba right for this?
<orated> Ah-ok
<Daskreech> Yes or sftp since you have ssh setup already
<orated> Yes, I use that. I got new 720GB HDD so was considering it for backup and such
<orated> I'm quite confused with NFS and NAS atm
<Daskreech> how so?
<orated> I guess its not different how NFS/NAS can be used to regularly take snapshots of system, right?
<orated> wait, one is for dedicated storage, other for sharing...
<orated> Daskreech: What do you suggest?
<Daskreech> NFS is a file system
<Daskreech> it allows a remote computer to be used as if it is a hard drive
<Daskreech> NAS is a  network attached storage. It's just a hard drive that is connected to a network interface
<zombieomgwtfbbql> anyone got any suggestion on how to get the ccsm to launch the gui or show in desktop effect
<zombieomgwtfbbql> show water effect*
<Daskreech> You can put NFS on a NAS if you like then the Storage will be mounted as a directory in your computer
<orated> Daskreech: Yes, was going to ask that
<orated> Daskreech: Do you use any script/package to regular backup data to NAS?
<Daskreech> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Daskreech> zombieomgwtfbbql: desktop effects is a kwin kcm ccsm is a compiz module
<Daskreech> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> ah that sucks
<Daskreech> !search ccsm
<ubottu> Found: ccsm
<Daskreech> ha ha liar
<Daskreech> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Daskreech> !compizconfig-settings-manager
<Daskreech> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1180 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<zombieomgwtfbbql> compizconfig-settings-manager is what I have i just used the acronym just the problem is it won't boot when I launch or show a specific effect that I want that is in there
<Daskreech> You are running compiz I presume?
<zombieomgwtfbbql> yes
<Daskreech> ok
<orated_> Daskreech: Say, I regularly take backup of complete / from one system to NAS using rsync and If in future the system crashes that only option left is to reinstall. Then in such cases simply formatting the separate root partition and restoring last working root from NAS to it can work?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> but take a look at things like bacula
<orated> What do you use to backup/sync data to NAS?
<Daskreech> sftp script
<Daskreech> But I don't back up /
<Daskreech> I don't see the point in doing that
<Tm_T> orated: cp -p --update -R
<Tm_T> one could use rsync?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have upgraded from KDE 4.7.4 to 4.8 and kmail does not show correctly some emails. Instead it shows plain text and most of it is unrecognizible. I have seen that this is probably a new bug! Can anybody tell me if you have come up with it?
<Tm_T> there's tons of options actually
<Tm_T> naftilos76: haven't seen such problem myself
<naftilos76> anybody else?
<orated> Tm_T: Yes, I prepared a script using rsync to backup
<orated> Daskreech: dd can restore all the data properly including MBR, right? whihc rsync cannot
<swaroop> hi i am facing a terrible problem can you help?
<Tm_T> swaroop: cannot know until you tell your problem (:
<swaroop> i am using via vt837 sound card. alsamixer reports its doing well and vlc plays  audio well but audio from amarok is grainy and unclear..:(
<swaroop> even audacity plays right
<swaroop> hi can anyone help me please..
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me please ,  i am using  some plasnoid in kde4.8 on 11.10 i keep having the following message "unable to create python scriptengine for veromix" even if the kde scriptEngines are all installed
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have upgraded from KDE 4.7.4 to 4.8 and kmail does not show correctly some emails. Instead it shows plain text and most of it is unrecognizible. I have seen that this is probably a new bug! Can anybody tell me if you have come up with it?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<D-Dam> Hello ! Il ya quelqu'un ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<BluesKaj> morning folks
<ophelias_> anyone having a problem with firefox and chromium when you log out and log in the browser is all black...?
<ophelias_> strangely enough it doesn't happen with rekonq
<Tm_T> ophelias_: does the same happens with other GTK apps?
<ophelias_> no
<ophelias_> I have applied the gtk-chtheme fix
<ophelias_> when i restart my machine it's fine
<ophelias_> its' just when the machine goes to sleep during a session or when i log out and back in it happens
<tristan_> Bonjour ! :)
<vprints> bonjour
<vprints> on parle anglais ici ;)
<Paconnu> Ah désolé :/
<Paconnu> Oh sorry*
<vprints> no problem
<vprints> :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<BluesKaj> hey DoctorPepper
<Neuer_N> hi  all
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me ,  i cant get some plasmoids to work on  kde 4.8 ,    i get the following "Could not create a python scriptegine for " plasmoid name  "widget"
<Vako> ok guys ive been trying to install Ralink driver rt2870 for my wireless usb but everytime i get to the make part i get the same error no matter what I do ( Ive looked all around and i cant find anything to support me )
<Vako> make[2]: *** [/home/txnert/Desktop/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1
<Vako> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/txnert/Desktop/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux] Error 2
<Vako> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-15-generic'
<Vako> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<FloodBotK2> Vako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vako> thats the error
<Vako> ahhhh darn. my bad
<Vako> http://paste.kde.org/198488/
<Vako> Any help will be deeply appreciated
<BluesKaj> Vako,  maybe you won't need to compile the driver , the default kernel  drivershould work with a minor hack : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet#TOC-Ralink-RT2870-chipset
<Vako> BluesKaj http://paste.kde.org/198524/
<luiz_> boa tarde !!!
<luiz_> ll
<BluesKaj> Vako,  bummer , I use the same driver for wifi on my other pc , well I used to til 10.04 , then i couldn't get anything work with the belkin usb wifi stick
<BluesKaj> Vako,  I was hoprng that page was the solution , but no joy there either :(
<Torch> Vako: this is not the complete error output while building the module. please pastebin all of the output.
<Vako> Torch that is the whole output
<Torch> Vako: you're probably following some tutorial for this. where is it?
<Vako> which of the 500 thousand ive seen
<Vako> wait
<BluesKaj> Torch,  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet#TOC-Ralink-RT2870-chipset
<Vako> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<Vako> i tried that way
<Vako> amongst hundreds
<Torch> Vako: the download link on that page is broken.
<Torch> Vako: where do i get the sources?
<Vako> 1 sec
<Vako> http://www.2shared.com/file/rzHnkYDI/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v24.htm
<Vako> :/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mu> hi all
<Quintasan> \o
<Torch> Vako: and you're not getting any error messages when building this?
<Torch> Vako: i get lots of em
<mu> i'm trying to change the keyboard layout
<Torch> Vako: http://pastebin.com/EKBDUQ3Q
<mu> but in my system there is no "kcm_keyboard_layout"
<Torch> Vako: the combination of -Werror=implicit-function-declaration and the missing declaration for usb_buffer_alloc being the point
<mu> any ideas?
<Torch> Vako: some former kernel versions probably pulled in some include that has this and that's no longer the case.
<Vako> i get that exact output
<Torch> Vako: so why did you tell me there WERE NO MORE ERRORS?
<Vako> because i thought you was asking abput the errors i get when doing what BluesKaj suggested
<Torch> Vako: anyway, find a newer version of this source code, fix the code, unset the -Werror setting or... dunno, that's probably the alternatives you have.
 * Torch is afk.
<Vako> back to 0
<mu> so no one knows where it went the panel to change the keyboard layout?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<DoctorPepper>  can  anyone please help me ,  i cant  get any python based plasmoid to work  on  11.10  with kde 4.8
<BluesKaj> Vako,  dwspite the error message after trying the tutorial and modprobe errors with rt2870sta , i ran these 2 command and now my belkin usb wifi stick is working fine : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then,sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Vako> BluesKaj kubuntu now supports the darn driver I was so blind to see that vmware was telling me to enable the darn thing thru removale devices
<Vako> my problem now.. DONT HAVE INTERNET
<Vako> :/
<BluesKaj> Vako,  ahh good ol' VMware , ppl should always mention that when asking for help
<BluesKaj> Vako,  laptop?
<Vako> yes
<BluesKaj> is there a way to install wicd on it?
<BluesKaj> Vako,  try those 2 commands anyway , it can't hurt
<Vako> i did
<Vako> and nothing
<BluesKaj> reboot
<Vako> k
<Vako> usb doesnt even blink
<Vako> :/
<Vako> its an Alfa usb btw
<Vako> nothing
<Vako> anything?
<Vako> darn
<Vako> BluesKaj nothing then?
<qbit> Vako: fwiw I have an Alfa AWUS036H usb wifi thingy here and it worksVako: fwiw I have an Alfa awus036h usb model here that uses rt8187 driver built in to kernel
<qbit> I have not tried hot pluggin it, but rather had it plugged in while machine was powered down, then booted it
<qbit> network manager saw it immediately just fine and I did not have to do anything special to use it
<qbit> but this is real hardware and not a VM
<Vako> thats the thing
<Vako> i have the Alfa AWUS036NH
<qbit> I can't speak to USB support vmware is providing to your guest
<qbit> and the driver for the nh may not be complete yet
<Vako> yah it works just ubuntu playing tricks
<qbit> ah - ok - the rt2870sta should be working now, was unsure of where it was at
<qbit> I saw earlier BluesKaj had it working
<Vako> i enabled ralink
<Vako> typed
<Vako> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> sorry Vako , I was checking out the transfer rates over ssh , pretty slow over wifi vs the ethernet conn.
<Vako> blinks slowly but wont find any networks
<Vako> dont know what else to do
<BluesKaj> Vako,  you have to run this as well , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Vako> Interface Chipset Driver
<Vako> wlan0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy0]
<Vako> i did BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Vako,  mine is the rt2870sta
<Vako> starts blinking fast.. then goes back to blink slow
<Vako> i try insttalling it BluesKaj but its giving me the error i posted when i came
<qbit> yes - that rt2800usb sounds like a wrong driver possibly
<Vako> how did you get over the errors BluesKaj
<DoctorPepper>  can  anyone please help me ,  i cant  get any python based plasmoid to work  on  11.10  with kde 4.8 i get  the following error "Could not create python scriptegine"
<Torch> DoctorPepper: might be incompatible python versions.
<Clitoris> Hi, I'm trying to install Lesbian Linux but I keep getting core dumped.
<Clitoris> It's kind of sticky.
<Vako> dangggg
<BluesKaj> i ran the last part of that tutorial , where it calls for updating the driver after upgrading the OS  , I then ran those 2 commands after rebooting
<Torch> DoctorPepper: but that's just an uninformed shot in the dark, really.
<BluesKaj> Clitoris,  enough , change your nick pls
<Vako> BluesKaj you loost me
<Clitoris> what's wrong with a clitoris?
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LjL> !ops | Clitoris
<ubottu> Clitoris: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Clitoris> People think female genitalia are dirty and disgusting... pityful.
<ikonia> sorry, slow chanserv
<Riddell> thanks ikonia
<Vako> heh
 * maco rolls eyes
<Vako> im still lost
<ikonia> sorry about that,
<BluesKaj> LjL,  I was giving him chance to change his troll outfit into something more acceptable
<LjL> BluesKaj: wasted time, they did it in other channels too
<BluesKaj> LjL,  ok
<qbit> Vako: I'm not an expert, but you may need to investigate if you need to blacklist the rt2800usb so that you can load the st2870sta that BluesKaj has working
<BluesKaj> Vako,  open your /etc/modules with root permissions, add rt2870sta to the bottom of the list
<Vako> ima do this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<BluesKaj> qbit,  yeah , that's a thought
<Vako> and let you know
<qbit> if it were to come to blacklist needed to force the rt2800usb not to load you can create a 99-local.conf file under /etc/modprobe.d with blacklist rt2800usb on a line as contents
<qbit> what I do not know is if/whether all 4 variants of rt2800xxx would be needed, I simply do not know this
<qbit> but I'd only do the one to start
<BluesKaj>  qbit , /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf
<qbit> that's good, I just tend to use a .local as a personal preference
<qbit> what's in mine currently is the couple of things I needed to get a PCI parallel port card to print
<qbit> but yeah - blacklisting is probably better done there, for sure
<BluesKaj> i have to check the wifi pc's blacklist to see what's there , just to be sure
<BluesKaj> think i blacklisted the 2800 drivers on previous tries to get the usb wifi stick working
<qbit> BluesKaj: I bet if he can dump the driver that doesn't work and replace it with the one you've confirmed to work he has a chance
<BluesKaj> qbit,  I'm not entirelu sure that driver actually works , think maybe the default kernel driver is overriding it , but i'm not sure yet ...I have some to do , but I'll check the other pc to find out
<BluesKaj> have some stuff to do, BBL
<qbit> I understand - I remember some reading a while back that left me with the impression these drivers were not completely done yet
<BluesKaj> qbit,  oddly enought there aren't rt2800 driver blackisted anywhere in /etc/modprobe.d
<Linux_Jones> so i have two laptops, this one is kubuntu, and i have one with ubuntu hooked up to my big screen tv, i wanna be able to play movies and music  and whatnot on the one on the tv but control it from this one,  is there a way to do this?  they are both running 11.10  and are connected via wireless network
<qbit> BluesKaj: so just adding it to modules may be all that's need, and it attaches to the right one without any blacklisting needed
<Vako> the site option is not working
<Vako> :/
<Vako> i blacklisted them and now doesnt even detect a driver :/
<BluesKaj> however there is a rt2870sta.conf file listed there
<BluesKaj> Vako, I don't think blacklisting is necessary in 11.10
<Vako> im gonna no crazyyyy
<Vako> so what you suggest now?
<BluesKaj> Vako,  open /etc/modeprobe.d  , do you have a rt2870sta.conf file there ?
<Vako> no
<Vako> let me get it
<Vako> i see a rt2870sta.dat
<Vako> not conf
<Vako> ?
<Vako> sorry
<Vako> rt2870sta.conf is in modprobe.d
<Vako> install rt2870sta modprobe --ignore-install rt2870sta ; /bin/echo "1737 0078" >$
<Vako> thats what it says inside the conf
<BluesKaj> Vako,  ok run these commands , ignore the errors , then reboot , i'll have more instructions after you log back in.
<BluesKaj> Vako,  http://paste.kde.org/198686/
<Vako> all eyes
<Vako> txnert@Legend:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo modprobe -rf rt2870sta
<Vako> FATAL: Module rt2870sta not found.
<Vako> lol
<Vako> now what
<BluesKaj> ignore the errors , reboot
<Vako> didnt do nothing
<Vako> that was just the 1st command
<BluesKaj> run them all
<Vako> xnert@Legend:/usr/src/2010_06_25_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0$ sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<Vako> FATAL: Module rt2870sta not found.
<Vako> FATAL: Error running install command for rt2870sta
<BluesKaj> we don't need to see the berrors
<BluesKaj> errors
<Vako> done did them all
<BluesKaj> make sure you run the iwconfig
<Vako> i did
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<Vako> no devices found on neither of the 2
<Vako> its up
<Vako> now?
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> wlan0 or whatever wlan says in iwconfig
<BluesKaj> it could be wlan1 or 2
<BluesKaj> then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<BluesKaj> or whatever number wlan was assigned in iwconfig
<Vako> found 4
<BluesKaj>  4 what ?
<Vako> txnert@Legend:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Vako> ESSID:"InternetTRICOM"
<Vako> ESSID:"Aquino Jimenez"
<Vako> ESSID:"Maruka"
<Vako> ESSID:"Maruka"
<FloodBotK2> Vako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vako> eeeeek
<Vako> i always forget not to paste here
<BluesKaj> Vako,  ok , now try a browser
<Vako> nothing
<Vako> on the network manager doesnt even find a network
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Vako> still waiting
<BluesKaj> Vako, remove that rt2870.dat file from /etc/modprobe.d
<Vako> theres no such thig there
<Vako> only the .conf
<Vako> sudo dhclient wlan0 still thinking
<Vako> ohhh shit
<Vako> it got online
<Vako> how? dont ask me
<BluesKaj> I'm not asking , it worked for me , Vako
<Vako> but thank you very much
<Vako> after 7 hours it workedd haha4
<BluesKaj> let's hope it works after a reboot
<david__> Hi all, i'm new to linux and loving kubuntu and kde so far, but my dead keys stopped working after installing Gimp, anyone with a little free time can help me please? Thanks :)
<Vako> ut oh hehehe.. lets wait
<BluesKaj> david__,  dead keys stopped working?
<david__> yes
<david__> i'm using a spanish layout with dead keys
<david__> but they dont work
<BluesKaj> pls clue me in , what are dead keys ?
<david__> ´a ´e ´i
<david__> accents :)
<Vako> i was gonna say if they are dead they are not supposed to work lol
<david__> hahaha
<david__> they work on gtk apps but not on qt ones
<BluesKaj> david__,  perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<david__> Thanks, i will try :)
<BluesKaj> english KBs have little use of accents
<Vako> BluesKaj any knowledge of aircrack?
<BluesKaj> the mac wifi ?
<Vako> aircrack ng
<Vako> to scan for wifi
<BluesKaj> just run iwlist
<BluesKaj> iwlist scan , I think :)
<BluesKaj> Vako,  we don't encourage illegal actitvitie here , if you plan to use a local wifi networlk illegally , then we can't help you
<Vako> nahh
<Vako> not for that
<BluesKaj> Vako,  run lsusb , paste the Wireless USB Adapter line here
<taffflash> hi all
<BarkingFish> Guys, can I get some advice please?  I took pulseaudio off my machine a while back because it breaks some of my software and doesn't work properly for me.  The problem is that one of the progs I now want to install uses pulseaudio, and if I put it on, it's gonna break all the other stuff I want.
<BarkingFish> Is there any way of limiting pulseaudio to only run with the applications I want it to, rather than across the whole session?
<James147> BarkingFish: no, but I think you can do it the other way, stop it from running on a perticualr application
<James147> "pasuspender - Temporarily suspend PulseAudio"
<BarkingFish> Hm. So I might be able to leave it running with mumble, but disable it for audacity...
<James147> ^^ however I think you will get no audio from application (but the one you use that command on) while using that command
<BarkingFish> That's the biggest issue for me, is that it breaks my sound inputs when I run audacity. I can hear perfectly, but trying to hit a mic input is nigh on impossible.
<James147> ^^ never played with a mic on it, but I would be suprised is there wasnt a way to make it work
<James147> BarkingFish: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<BarkingFish> 11.10
<BarkingFish> I need the mic inputs working on audacity, it's what I record spoken articles for wikipedia on.
<James147> BarkingFish: have you rtied: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29185/how-do-i-setup-audacity-and-pulseaudio-to-record-from-a-line-in  :?
<BarkingFish> yeah, problem is that this isn't a line in
<BarkingFish> My headest is weird. It's wireless, receiver plugs into the pink mic socket - I've tried it on a line in with no result whatsoever. All i get is static
<James147> 0_o
<K350> Where/how do I crete a hotkey to open a program of my choise?
<Guest36460> hi
<Guest36460> <---- hat heute linux installiert und ist bisher begeistert =D
<nodon> Tudo muito tenso.
<Guest36460> is here some german who can help me?
<Guest36460> is here anyone who can help me ? :D
<dmatt>  Guest36460: there is #kubuntu-de if you prefer german
<dmatt> Guest36460: and just ask question, otherwise we do not know if anyone can help you :)
<Guest36460> ok my question: How can i install a programm in linux?
<Guest36460> i downloaded a shell script for netbeans but how i can install it?
<lnxslck> Guest36460, just run it
<lnxslck> Guest36460, sh script.sh
<dmatt> Guest36460: normally, you should install programs through package manager ( menu Application/System/ Muon Package manager)
<dmatt> only after you did not find what you want there you should use scripts or alternative possibilities to install
<dmatt> especially if you are beginner
<BluesKaj> well, the rt2870sta driver no longer works with my belkin usb wifi stick , a temp connection worked for a couple of hrs , I deliberately rebooted to see if the driver install would hold , but no joy :(
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<digenius> hello
<digenius> I have been using gnome and am trying kubuntu no
<digenius> now
<digenius> how do i get the software authorzation
<almoxarife> auth? digenius
<digenius> it doesn't give me a place to input
<digenius> yes
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<almoxarife> digenius: what app are you using?
<digenius> software updates
<digenius> the one for security updates
<digenius> it popped up and has a list of software needed to be updated but when i put install
<digenius> it says no auth
<almoxarife> digenius: did you at anytime get a window to input your password?
<digenius> no, tht is the issue
<digenius> normally with gnome i do
<almoxarife> digenius: that is,
<digenius> where is that
<digenius> it is not showing that
<almoxarife> digenius: try via the 'system settings'
<digenius> ok
<digenius> will try now
<almoxarife> digenius: did you install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<digenius> yes
<almoxarife> digenius: I also did, and came up with the error you are seeing, and I don't remember what corrected it, but you still have 'synaptic' avail then, which I continue to use with kubuntu
<aghokty> he he heyyyyy
<digenius> is that what u use to do updates
<aghokty> love u Kubuntu
<almoxarife> digenius: yeap, I got used to it
<digenius> ok
<digenius> which do you like better?
<digenius> kde or gnome
<almoxarife> kde for sure, gnome has lost its appeal for me, I wanted a system with some since of configuration, gnome decided to go 'simpleton', and it may be had to believe but there is less overhead in ram with kubuntu, I use the plasma-desktop
<digenius> ok, i have gb on this system
<almoxarife> digenius: best part, those gnome apps that I can't live without run fine in kde
<digenius> cool
<almoxarife> gb?
<digenius> 6
<digenius> sorry
<almoxarife> ah, 6 gig
<almoxarife> more than enough then
<almoxarife> digenius: and pulseaudio becomes an 'option', :)
<mahmoud_> kubuntu question
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DaskreecH> digenius_: does kdesudo apper work for you?
<digenius_> what is that
<DaskreecH> It's just something I'm trying to see if it will help
<DaskreecH> there are a number of applications that do updates just wanted to see if one of them was installed for you
<em> w 3
<DaskreecH> hi em
#kubuntu 2012-02-03
<ale`> hi, I just launched the update and now I cannot install kde-workspace-bin, it says it has unmet dependencies. what's going on?
<DaskreecH> ale`: what depends is it looking for?
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827098/
<DaskreecH> ale`: you are installing KDE 4.8 ?
<ale`> DaskreecH: I don't really know, I just ran the update tool ^^;
<DaskreecH> ha ha did you try the KDE 4.8 beta ?
<ale`> DaskreecH: no, btw, I just checked kdebase-bin and it's 4:4.7.4
<DaskreecH> ale`: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827110/
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ts2> ignore the dumb bots please...
<DaskreecH> ale`: can you tell me if <ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ > gives you anything?
<Unit193> Heh, normally do after telling someone
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ts2> ook, so that was my fault
<EvilResistance> um....
<EvilResistance> i dont see any netspluts...?
<ts2> because there wasn't any
<new2net> what happened here?
<new2net> -rw------- 1 N2N new2net    5 Jan 22 01:14 :
<new2net> -????????? ? ?     ?           ?            ? 2012.tar.bz2
<EvilResistance> then why were the floodbots claiming so?
<ts2> because they are broken atm
<ale`> DaskreecH: yes, I have quite some files http://paste.ubuntu.com/827117/
<EvilResistance> ah
<EvilResistance> so i should be poking #ubuntu-ops :P
<EvilResistance> saying "FIX THE FLOODBOTS IN THE WORLD!"
<EvilResistance> they're broken in #ubuntu too
<ts2> they are fine in #ubuntu
<DaskreecH> ale`: can you pastebin apt-cache policy kde-workspace-bin
<ts2> and I'm working on the ones in here
<DaskreecH> ts2: Where is your gif of a man with shovel that says under construction? :)
<ts2> DaskreecH: I'm currently hitting the floodbots over the head with it
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827125/
<ale`> DaskreecH: uhm, I see the problem, it's taking it from ppa :O
<DaskreecH> ale`: disable that PPA then
<DaskreecH> SOLVED!
<ale`> :)
<ale`> I can't even remember the reason why I added that ppa
<ale`> ahh, I remember now, probably a gtk3 engine
<EvilResistance> ts2, they actually broke a few days ago, there were 8 timeout quits and it still does that
<DaskreecH> EvilResistance: long as they are fixed by tomorrow
<ts2> EvilResistance: there's not much to be done about timeouts, they happen from time to time
<EvilResistance> yeah, but it shouldnt trigger !netsplit for them
<ale`> DaskreecH: I removed the ppa, and tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but it's complaining like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827128/ . Is there a way to let it do its job (i.e. downgrading the dependencies) without too much hassle?
<ts2> EvilResistance: the timeout has nothing to do with it triggering netsplits
<DaskreecH> ale`: You did an apt-get update already right?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<DoctorPepper> is anyone running kde 4.8 on here ?
<ale`> DaskreecH: yes :-)
<DaskreecH> :-)
<DaskreecH> DoctorPepper: Yes!
<DaskreecH> Not me but someone is
<DaskreecH> ale`: what's the apt-cache policy say for kde-workspace-bin now ?
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827136/
<DaskreecH> ale`: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827139/
<DaskreecH> apt-cache policy kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<DoctorPepper>  i need someone help me , i have  an issue running python based plasmoid  i get follwing error when adding them to a panel or the desktop "could not create python ScriptEgine for x widget" but the work just fine if i test them with plasmoidview
<DoctorPepper>  i mean plasmoidviewer
<DaskreecH> DoctorPepper: you have kdeplasma-addons installed?
<Linkmaster> Im wanting to write a research paper on the viability of FOSS/OSS being not only a good idea, but a viable replacement for the commercial OS's/programs. can anybody help point me in the right direction with something like an archive, or reputable sources?
<DoctorPepper> no
<DoctorPepper> but everything  was working fine  until i did an update yesterday
<ale`> DaskreecH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827145/
<DaskreecH> DoctorPepper: Ah Well maybe review the update log? or run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaskreecH> Linkmaster: What?
<DaskreecH> ale`:  sudo apt-get remove kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-workspace-data && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Linkmaster> DaskreecH: uhh..wanna write a 8-9 page research paper on how linux would be better to use then windows essentially
<DaskreecH> Linkmaster: right. what level of research paper is this?
<DaskreecH> I'm guessing not tertiary level?
<Linkmaster> DaskreecH:  collegle level course
<Linkmaster> *that is, college in highschool
<DaskreecH> ha ha right ok may want to limit some of that to use cases
<Linkmaster> but the teacher used to teach at the USNA, so he teaches it like a college course, and i want to get a jumpstart on the paper
<Linkmaster> well yes, it would be for our standard homeowner(the biggest war between microsith and linux right now)
<DaskreecH> Thats a little like saying an F1 is better to use than a Windstar
<DaskreecH> you aren't really going to prove that to anyone in an 8 page paper. Come up with some use cases and lets go from there
<ale`> DaskreecH: it complains about other packages in the same way... I guess finally It's easier to just manually reinstall those packages with the correct versions
<ale`> It's incredible there is no tool that does this automatically
<DaskreecH> ale`: wellsome were installed already Tht's what the lib/dpkg/status is
<DaskreecH> ale`: also for some reason you have some KDE packages uninstalled completely soo not sure what happened before this but needless to say watch your PPAs more carefully
<Linkmaster> DaskreecH: dang? still not simple enough..true, with reflection, you are correct..could you join #kubuntu-offtopic so that we dont flood the main support channel?
<DaskreecH> Aptitude may sort some of that out :)
<em> How do you edit the Kmenu so that you can add a category like "programming" and put programming applications in it?
<em> so that it shows up with the other application categories
<DaskreecH> em: Right click the menu and choose edit
<ale`> DaskreecH: thanks for suggesting aptitude ^^; first time using it, worked great
<Linkmaster> em: when you install programming stuff, it'll automatically do it. if not, rightclick on it, 'edit applications' and you get box to be able to edit literally everything about the menu to your desires
<em> DaskreecH: I saw that but from that how do you set it to show up or not?
<DaskreecH> If there is a program in there it will show up if there isn't a program then it doesn't
<em> there is a catgegory in there called 'education' but no applications show up in the menu or that
<em> "education" doesn't show up.
<em> It just starts with "Games"
<DaskreecH> If there are no applications under education then the education category will not show up
<Linkmaster> ^ as he said, you have to specifically install something through muon(or whatever you use), or add it manually
<em> Oh i thought those were applications, I guess they are just subcategories
<em> Is there a most logical  place to put a 'programming langauges" category?
<DaskreecH> Well I would hope a programming language does not turn up in your menu
<Linkmaster> em: the biggest advantage about the menu editor is that you can change it to what suits *you*
<em> DaskreecH: I mean like IDEs and programming tools, enviroments etc.
<DaskreecH> em: that would be under as development category I think
<Linkmaster> em: put them where you want (: but the system normally picks development, as he ^^ said
<em> Is there a way to give a new item an icon?
<DaskreecH> em: Click the icon button in the Menu and choose a new picture
<em> The icon button?
<DaskreecH> em: In the edit menu
<em> oh thank you.
<DaskreecH> You are welcome
<Roge152> I think there is a problem with some of the repos, im maxing out under 100KB/sec on average around 30KB
<zorobabel> if I lock a package version in Muon will it be updated using apt-get upgrade?
<needhelp23323> hey everyone
<needhelp23323> im having problem installing openssh-server
<Unit193> !crosspost | needhelp23323
<ubottu> needhelp23323: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<whiteheat> hi, anybody had issues installing oneiric? Works fine from live CD, then install, then reboot, then wont start X as it cant find driver for nvidia
<Vako> hey pepps
<Vako> does the font and size of the webpages when using kubuntu, depend on the resolution of the video card?
<Kimlaroux> it depends on the resolution your screen is set at
<Kimlaroux> since fonts are fixed size relative to the number of pixels, the more pixels you have per square inch, the smaller the font is
<Vako> or is there a way to make the font bigger to be able to READ what it says?
<Vako> darnn :(
<Vako> guess i cant hae it at 1680x1050 :(
<Vako> letters are too small
<Kimlaroux> of course
<Kimlaroux> just press on Ctrl then roll you mouse wheel forward
<Kimlaroux> your*
<Vako> laptop
<Kimlaroux> Ctrl then + then
<Kimlaroux> Using Firefox or Chromium?
<Vako> fox
<Kimlaroux> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nosquint/
<Vako> sucks that way cuz the screen then goes out of proportion
<Vako> guess id have to fix the resolution
<Kimlaroux> not with nosquint, it keeps the proportion
<Kimlaroux> it zooms the whole page, even pictures
<Vako> ohh ill try that
<Kimlaroux> I just set it at something like 115% globally
<Kimlaroux> yeah you better keep your screen on it's native resolution, it's way better that way
<Vako> that just made my morning.. 1:00am here hehe
<Vako> thanks a lot Kimlaroux
<arlen89> is there a good instruction guide for removing xubuntu from a dual boot of kubuntu and xubuntu?
<orated> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Torch> arlen89: delete the xubuntu partition from the kubuntu install and run grub, i guess.
<arlen89> Torch: I found a tutorial on how grub2 works that looks promising. Thank you for the advice, though.  :) I didnt want to just go and delete an entire os without understanding the consequences.
<Judge> Hi There :)
<Judge> I very much like the new installer in kubuntu - congrats to whoever build that! :)
<Judge> Ist that an anaconda?
<xanax`> hello
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> send you all message.......
<bazhang> ALS-IT-NET-PC, kubuntu support issue?
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> good bye......
<SIQKO> i am using this plasma desktop i am not satisfied at all
<SIQKO> it just keeps crashing
<SIQKO> it is really anoying
<Promethes> how to store smb password in dolphin?
<Promethes> i keep checking option for remembering password, but after system restart, dolphin asking for password again
<jubo2> I cannot get a c with a cedilla with any key combination. how can I modify the keymapping map thingies so that I canhave a c with a cedilla ?
<jubo2> like ç
<jubo2> who / where should I bitch about this to have a linux system that can be used to write french ..?
<jubo2> <Alt>-c does a normal 'c' so there is room to have a key combination make an 'ç' ...
<jubo2> where / which file(s) I need to mess around to have a kbrd that can be used to write French..?
 * jubo2 needs guru help
<ikonia> best to just ask the question
<jubo2> how can I have keyboard mapping.. say <Alt>-c make me a 'c' with a cedilla like this: 'ç' ..?
<jubo2> <Alt gr>-c gives '©'
<jubo2> Why is it not like in Windows and OS X ?
<ikonia> no idea
<asfyxia> jubo 2, somehow you managed to get a 'c with cedilla' twice here ;-) but maybe you have something with this: http://fixunix.com/slackware/125093-typing-french-accents-kmail.html
<Raging_Hog> can I get klauncher to show "Run command <whatever I typed in>"  first in its suggestions?
<Walex4> jubo2: there are lots of HOWTOs on that. Also with KDE you can set the regional parameters and you will have no issues
<Walex4> jubo2: as to getting french characters without a french keyboard, look for the COMPOSE key and for GROUP SHIFT or LEVEL3
<Renato_> Hello, trying to figure out why when I click (as in press and release) my button over the border of Chromium, the Kubuntu tries to move it and end up resizing it, anyone have experienced this? (something to do with KDE, as LFCE didn't  do the same behavior)
<abvayad> Hi
<bhadotia> hi! I need some ideas on what printer to buy
<bhadotia> I've never had one and am thinking about buying one
<bhadotia> but I've heard they are a real pain to maintain
<genni> salve
<genni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genni> !list
<em> The icons in the K-menu, are those just gifs or what? How could I add or make one for a custom menu choice or item?
<em> Are the icons that show up in the Kickoff menu just .svg files? Like could i make my own icons with inkscape or...?
<asfyxia> em: with System Settings you can customize you startup-menu. Also, when you right-click on an icon, you can add it to a panel.
<hexacode> anyone know where i can find my network connection in Kate?   what i mean by this is, i used places>Connect to server, and i connected via sftp to a server. i can now browse its folders and edit them; however, im in my text editor kate and i dont know what folder that sftp location is in
<metralha761> amarok can't play mp3
<ubuntu> привет
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu | metralha761
<ubottu> metralha761: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarthFrog> metralha761: Install the  non-free codecs package from Medibuntu.
<metralha761> I activated multiverse and universe in repository, is this?
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<afief> Does anybody else experience the notification area taking up around 80% of the task bar at times?
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<afief> DarthFrog: any idea how I'd write a bug report about something like this? a screenshoft alone won't do I guess
<DarthFrog> !bug | afief
<ubottu> afief: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<metralha761> anyone know how to configure the Brightness? I have only two intesity plus black
<ct529> hi there!
<ct529> I would like to reset the graphics of kde, without removing .kde, because I haev emails and address books in .kde
<ct529> do you know how to do it?
<metralha761> email and address books dont have anything about kde
<ct529> metralha761: what? they are definitively in .kde (the directory)
<ct529> metralha761: so you cannot REMOVE .kde to reset
<ct529> metralha761: because you end up removing emails and address book
<metralha761> what client you use?
<ct529> metralha761: kontact (kmail + kaddressbook), of course
<ct529> I think we should separate formatting from content in kde
<metralha761> and you checked if delete that? some time don't remove configurations and personal data
<ct529> metralha761: in what sense? they are in the directory, if you cancel the directory you cancel them.
<metralha761> the info are in your home directory
<ct529> metralha761: what info?
<ct529> I am wondering whether the original defaults for kde4 in kubuntu are in
<ct529>  for example: /usr/share/desktop-base/profiles/kde-profile/share/config/
<ct529> or for example: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<qbit> I've never tried it but have noticed in most screens in systemsettings down in the lower left corner at the bottom next to the Help button is a Defaults button
<ct529> qbit: I have tried, no difference
<qbit> OK - was never quite sure what that button did, I always thought it was supposed to reset stuff back
<metralha761> did you reset?
<ct529> qbit: yes, me too, do not know why it does not work
<ct529> metralha761: no, it does not seem feasible
<em> asfyxia: yeah but i mean, in the kickoff menu itself. If you add an item it won't have an icon. Can you make one for it, is it just an .svg image you can browse to and add?
<em> which directory does KDE store all of the images for the icons in the menu?
<DarthFrog> em: Try /usr/share/icons
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SJr> Whats the command to change the theme of gtk applications?
<szal> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<EvilResistance> the floodbots are still broken :/
<IIVQ> Hello, anyone who can help me install flash (preferrably 11) on my amd_64 box?
<IIVQ> I had flash 10, then appearently flash 11
<IIVQ> but FF didn't recognize it
<IIVQ> then I tried some tricks, but now I have no flash at all. apt-get install flashplugin-installer ends with an error
<IIVQ> ok wtf. it works. The order of installing packages matters...
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<em> I used a custom .png for the icons in kickoff and then i moved the .png that was in my ~ to a different directory and kickoff still finds the image. How can that be?
<em> does kickoff make a copy of the image for itself?
#kubuntu 2012-02-04
<jcgs> Hi :) does anyone know what identities are for in kmail? I've got 3 email accounts which I'd like it to check, do i need different identites for them?
<claydoh> jcgs: no, you can use the same identity for more than 1
<jcgs> claydoh: what's the difference between doing that, and having separate identities?
<claydoh> jcgs: i use identities for each of my emails as I use them for different purposes, so i have different signatures, different names, etc
<claydoh> one has my fullname, while another uses my nickname for xample
<jcgs> ok :) thanks, but does it mean that things are sorted differently for example, or auto selecting the right address to send from
<claydoh> each email usually has its own inbox, or can be set up that way
<claydoh> hmm
<claydoh> i think you pick a default mail address
<claydoh> been a while since I used a single identity
<claydoh> hmmm
<claydoh> replies are sent using the originating email,  not sure how  you compose using a particular address
<claydoh> without having identities
<mas> #list
<Rokixz> hi, any discussions about kmail? :D
<Rokixz> I cannot view inbox in my imap, only spam :D
<Rokixz> I get errors like "Unable to append item flags."
<jcgs> Cheers claydoh, I went for the different identites anyway, seems it's pretty easy to switch e-mail accounts between than
<claydoh> yes, jcgs it is
<claydoh> Rokixz: not sure on that error, but if you haven't I do suggest upgrading to kde 4.8, which will fix a lot of error messages, problems in kmail
<claydoh> tho not necessarily all
<claydoh> i have not seen that problem myself
<claydoh> Rokixz: filtering may be broken, may want to try disabling that to see if it a cause of that for you
<Rokixz> claydoh, I did upgrade to 4.8, I'll try to disable the filtering :)
<claydoh> wost case scenario Rokixz would be to delete and recreate the imap account :(
<Rokixz> ok, just recreated gmail acc
<Rokixz> and still received that notification
<Rokixz> and where should I disable filtering?
<claydoh> did you add a spam filter?
<Rokixz> nope
<Rokixz> I just installed kubuntu and configured
<Rokixz> I had same issue under Arch
<Rokixz> after 4.8 upgrade
<claydoh> then its not the problem :(
<Rokixz> seems to be an upstream bug
<Rokixz> as I saw on google, but damn I thought there is a solution for it :)
<claydoh> kmail is an upstream bug :(
<uberdub> man, 11.1 is about as stable for me as charlie manson off his meds
<uberdub> logs dont seem to show anything really
<uberdub> can any one help trouble shoot?
<uberdub> sleep/suspend is iffy, and random freezes
<uberdub> I can pastebin my logs if necessary
<ankou> fff$
<Holi0syS> hello:)
<Holi0syS> Just installed Kubuntu 10.04 and it's not mounting my ipad, anyone having the same issues or does anyone know what I need to install to make it work?
<tempo> is there a way to revert to the stable versions of firefox and thunderbird in 12.04 alpha?
<draikx> Hello all. I've had this issue for a while, but just "lived with it". I have 2 monitors. My main monitor is 19" VGA, and my secondary display is a flatscreen TV via HDMI. The desktop on the TV is a bit bigger than display of the TV. Is there a way to fix this?
<Daskreech> tempo: install them manually then pin them
<signal09> anyone have any issues after upgrading to KDE 4.8 and knows how to solve it:  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkactivities-bin_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Daskreech> signal09: what does apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<signal09> Daskreech, forces me to run apt-get -f install; which of course complains about the dpkg error above
<Daskreech> apt-get install libkactivities-bin
<signal09> Daskreech, threw "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1"
<signal09> been searching around google, but no solution :(
<Daskreech> :-/
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy kde-runtime
<signal09> actually just grabbed the new .deb package and tried a dpkg -i --force-all;  see if it clears it up
<signal09> WQOOHOO
<signal09> worked
<signal09> i should note; i went from ubuntu 11.10, added sources for KDE 4.8 then upgraded
<signal09> gotta reboot.. thank Daskreech  for the help tho
<Daskreech> ok
<mink> anyone know how to disable the windows from snapping/resizing on screen edge in KDE?
<Daskreech> mink: alt+f2 -> Screen edges
<arlen89> does anyone have experience with removing dual boot linux/linux grub2 config so that the second system is removed--i.e., i have kubuntu/xubuntu and wish to remove xubuntu?
<arlen89> more specifically--is it as simple as modifying the grub.d file to remove references to the xubuntu parts, and then using a partition editor to remove the partitions and expand the kubuntu partitions over it?
<NeuhNeuh> o/
<Daskreech> \o
<Daskreech> arlen89: yes pretty much
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Daskreech> you can always restore if anything
<arlen89> Daskreech: true. i tend to be annoyingly cautious when doing something for the first time. thank you.
<skierpage> I have a bunch of files on my Windows laptop next to this Kubuntu machine. What's the easiest way to network them so I can directly copy them to directories on Kubuntu? How do I turn on a ssh/sftp daemon, or export a home directory as a network share?
<skierpage> System Settings > Sharing doesn't have anything.
<skierpage> Search help.ubuntu.com for network sharing "11.10" coughs up nothing useful. It's so trivially easy from Sharing in Mac OS X...
<skierpage> I guess I install openssh-server and f*** around with `sshd [-46DdeiqTt] ` <sigh>
<ts2> or, enable sharing on the windows box and just copy the files over
<skierpage> ts2, good point, though when I've enable folder sharing on Windows Vista the disk grinds away for ages, dunno which would take longer ;-)
<ts2> well windows doesn't use NFS by default, so you'd need to install putty to share files from windows if you want to use ssh
<skierpage> ts2, I already have WinSCP (based on Putty I think). Pleasant surprise: I installed openssh-server package, `sudo service ssh restart`, and sftp me@<localIP> works!
<vyrgozunqk> guys anyone using broadcom 4313 on kubuntu 64 bits ?!
<coder2> Hello. Just installed kubuntu 11.10.  No sound at all. Please help
<vyrgozunqk> because i cannot cannect to any network
<vyrgozunqk> its using brcmsmac driver and if i try to connect i got stuck on configuring hardware
<vyrgozunqk> and if i'm lucky my pc is not blocked
<coder2> My sound hardware is integrated NVidia ALC888
<abhijeet> hi guys.. recently i switched from ubuntu to Kubuntu...
<Mamarok> and?
<abhijeet> I am stuck with a basic task.. I am not able to add desktop icons in kubuntu
<abhijeet> when i dragging and dropping icons from kmenu, it is not working..
<Mamarok> abhijeet: if you go to the menu, right click on the application you want to add an icon for and there you have the option
<abhijeet> Mamarok: I is adding the icons to the desktop but to the desktop folder.
<abhijeet> Mamarok: how can i add the icons to the desktop folder.
<Mamarok> you can't add icons to the desktop folder, that is showing the content of a particular folder only
<Mamarok> add the icons to the desktop, and in the desktop folder options choose to display the desktop
<Mamarok> but it doesn't really make much sense that way :)
<abhijeet> Mamarok: okay....
<abhijeet> Mamarok: another doubt.. how can i resize the icons size in the desktop??
<Mamarok> hover over it, there is a option bar appearing, the icon on top allows you to resize
<abhijeet> Mamarok: okay.. actually it is already smallest... check this link: http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-WCtfPlye.png
<abhijeet> my icons are not properly aligned..
<abhijeet> I faced the same issue some time back
<abhijeet> Mamarok: anyway I can align them properly??
<yofel> abhijeet: there is a grid desktop option as desktop type, maybe that helps. I've never used it though
<abhijeet> yofel: where is that option?
<yofel> right click on desktop -> Layout:
<yofel> er, settings -> Layout:
<abhijeet> yofel: it's not there.. I can only see 1 View 2. Mouse action
<yofel> abhijeet: at the View part, there's a drop down box for the Layout
<yofel> unless that has changed since 4.7...
<abhijeet> yofel: yes.. i think it has changed in 4.8..
<photon> hi. does kubuntu support 3d video files if I have a 3d video card/monitor?
<abhijeet> I am able to resize icons by hand but I d't think its correct process.
<abhijeet> yofel: why this KDE is so hard to use...
<yofel> it was there in 4.7 though, possibly called differently
<abhijeet> I am not even able to do the basic tasks.
<yofel> I'm fine with it - and I have the icons in the panel anyway
<abhijeet> yofel: panel layout is missing from that list
<yofel> uh, the panel settings are in the panel settings. As every panel can have it's own settings
<yofel> it's not everything in the same window
<abhijeet> ok
<yofel> for application I often use I usually just stick them on the panel by right clicking their taks manager item and selecting "show a launcher when not running"
<yofel> win7 style
<abhijeet> yofel: I think most settings are there in the folder view..
<abhijeet> yofel: let me check if that works
<yofel> in which folder view btw. - the folder view widget, or do you have your desktop type set to show the desktop folder contents?
<yofel> hm yeah, the grid desktop can align stuff
<photon> hi. does kubuntu support 3d video files if I have a 3d video card/monitor?
<sleepy> photon no problem use vlc :)
<sleepy> vlc can play 3d whitout any problem :)
<photon> sleepy: ok :) thanks
<sleepy> photon or look here http://stream-recorder.com/forum/stereoscopic-player-linux-play-3d-video-linux-t8452.html :)
<excognac> hello. How do I know the grub bootloader belongs to which distro if they are using the same home? (There are windows partitions and mind and kubuntu all in separate partition, plus the home)
<photon> sleepy: cool thanks! I didn't know you can even make them appear as red-cyan output.
<sleepy> photon no problem :)
<datruth> my system seems to be stuck in UTC mode how can I fix this?
<datruth> nvm
<datruth> fixed it
<andreas_> Hi, I face problems with my Lenovo T520 docking station. xrandr shows only VGA and LVDS1; DVI and display port are missing. What can I do about it?
<starkgeist> помогите. Крашиться Muon. что делать?
<liudas> Stackbit, try updating / upgrading muon it self
<liudas> Stackbit, vis konsole
<BluesKaj> hey all
<lorecaster> looking for help with ubuntu 11.10... am i in the wrong place?
<Tm_T> lorecaster: depends of your problem (:
<BennyPlayboy> Hi everyone!
<BennyPlayboy> I'm looking for some help
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Tm_T> no, not that...
<Tm_T> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tm_T> (:
<lorecaster> thanks, tm_t, I tried to install KDE Plasma Widgets to my GNOME3 Ubuntu 11.10 install... and now I've got broken packages. I tried doing a "sudo apt-get install -f" and I've got a page of errors. I've got a pastebin for you if you like.
<Tm_T> lorecaster: show it and we'll see (:
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/6i3dWsqb
<Tm_T> lorecaster: oh, interesting
<lorecaster> I appreciate it. I'm not exactly green at linux... but I haven't done any heavy programming in nearly ten years. GNOME3 is everything I ever wanted, if only AUTOCAD2012 worked as well in virtualization as it does in native win7... but that's another matter entirely. I have fallen in love, again, with ubuntu... and I am honoured to have what help you guys can render.
<BennyPlayboy> Today I installed Kubuntu on my laptop, but it seems as my neworkcard isn't supported... I tried to update drivers while using an ethernet cable, but no luck. On my Windows partition I can use it, so there's nothing wrong with the card itself.
<BennyPlayboy> Anyone know what the problem may be?
<Tm_T> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> BennyPlayboy: I'm not good with that stuff so hopefully the docs ^ there do help
<BennyPlayboy> Thanks.:) I'll check if the card is supported
<lorecaster> Tm_T: I'm so pleased to have intregued you, haha
<Tm_T> lorecaster: try install kde-runtime, what does it do then?
<lorecaster> ick :| grabbing the pastebin for you now.
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/aHrY2KkD
<Tm_T> lorecaster: can I see your sources.list too?
<Tm_T> lorecaster: and possible ppa's you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tm_T> brb
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/wMZPg7rW
<lorecaster> thanks
<lorecaster> and syre.
<cypr1nus> hello, is there any app to configure mouse buttons (like additional buttions placed in modern mice) ?
<cypr1nus> some K app?
<kadir> HÄ°
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  which card is it ?
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: It's a Broadcom BCM4311 14e4:4331
<aguitel> how to restore to default items in  kde menu ?
<BennyPlayboy> It should work according t the list
<BluesKaj> !bcm43
<BluesKaj> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  that's probly the most common wifi card and it's definitely supported
<lorecaster> here you go, Tm_T, http://pastebin.com/DryyeZQR
<BennyPlayboy> Yeah, but it's not installed with Kubuntu, and once I update drivers I still don't have the opportunity to eneble wireless network. In fact, I can't even see the "WLAN Interface"
<BennyPlayboy> I've tried updating/installing drivers with no luck...
<Tm_T> lorecaster: what happens if you do apt-get update and try install again that kde-runtime?
<Tm_T> lorecaster: if it still fails, show me your kubuntu-ppa-backports-oneiric.list
<Guest84719> sorry to butt in, maybe this has already been mentioned - have you definitely checked it is on at a hardware level (i.e. if it is a laptop is the wireless 'on')
<lorecaster> I really admire you guys... I wish I had the time to learn this much base programming structure again
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/BDbg8d3Z
<BennyPlayboy> Guest84719: Yes, it is. It's even working on Windows, which really scares me, as Windows sucks compared to Linux.
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/WJPYS90V
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  , i'm quite sure it's a kernelmodule that just needs to be loaded , try sudo modprobe b43
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/h8JfBaqm
<lorecaster> this is what I get for playing around and installing new programs :P I'm learning a lot though! :D
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: Uhmm... It didn't do anything at all?
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  , good thay means no errors
<BluesKaj> that
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  try a relogin or reboot
<Tm_T> lorecaster: for some reason, your kde doesn't get upgraded as a whole
<BennyPlayboy> Okay, will do
<lorecaster> Tm_T: That's about the only thing I was managed to figure out on my own :P I'm not as green as I used to be... but I'm far from the programmer I wish I was.
<Tm_T> lorecaster: so I suggest you add more kde packages to your "sudo apt-get install <list of packages>" until you get the breakthrough
<Tm_T> lorecaster: you prolly end up having some package removed in order to proceed
<Tm_T> hi skfin
<skfin> hi Tm_T
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: The checkbox for "Enable wireless" comes up now, but I still don't have the opportunity to even select the WLAN Interface
<skfin> My irssi hanged up and ate my server's cpu
<lorecaster> I'm completely comfortable removing all the existing KDE packages... i wouldn't even know which ones to add in order to patch this.
<Tm_T> lorecaster: do you want to remove the whole KDE? that can be done too
<Tm_T> !puregnome | lorecaster
<ubottu> lorecaster: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<BluesKaj> ok BennyPlayboy , try this in the terminal , first . sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<lorecaster> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<lorecaster> -le sigh-
<BluesKaj> lorecaster,   try sudo apt-get
<lorecaster> I figured, but didn't want to risk more complications :P thanks peeps!
<lorecaster> more errors...
<Tm_T> sounds ... fun
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/ckYGPVxK
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<BennyPlayboy> At the first line
<Tm_T> lorecaster: proceed with the guide, as that step went as expected
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  ok do ifconfig , and pastebin the results , so we can look at your networking ssetup
<lorecaster> yeah... the manual removal... just reading it is painful :P thanks everyone.
<lorecaster> got more errors it seems ... http://pastebin.com/Ct6DPW26 ... going to restart in a second and return if there is more trouble.
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj:
<BennyPlayboy> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1d:72:01:09:aa
<BennyPlayboy> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<BennyPlayboy> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<BennyPlayboy> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<BennyPlayboy> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBotK1> BennyPlayboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BennyPlayboy> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1d:72:01:09:aa
<BennyPlayboy> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<BennyPlayboy> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<BennyPlayboy> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<BennyPlayboy> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBotK1> BennyPlayboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BennyPlayboy> RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  did you relogin or reboot previously , i should have suggested a reboot , not  the relogin option
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | BennyPlayboy
<ubottu> BennyPlayboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: I rebooted
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  i forgot one command that i should have suggested , sudo dhclient wlan0
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: It says: "Cannot find device "wlan0""
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  hmm, wonder why your wifi card isn't responding , do, lspci , and look for braodcom wireless mobile or some such .
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: The only things I find is "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<BennyPlayboy> and "Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02), but I guess the Ethernet one doesn't really matter.
<BluesKaj> BCM4311 WLAN is you wifi card , BennyPlayboy , and I'm puzzled by it's total lack of response to any commands .
<BennyPlayboy> Yes, it's indeed really weird...
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  I assume this is a laptop ?
<BennyPlayboy> Yes, that's right
<BennyPlayboy> Why?
<BluesKaj> ok BennyPlayboy I have the same wifi card on my laptop and worked from the get go.
<BluesKaj> let's start over
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: That's weird... Okay
<Guest84719> me too - bcm4313 works perfectly on deb/*buntu
<Guest84719> are you currently on battery or mains?
<BennyPlayboy> Guest84719: Mains? Connected to a socket?
<BennyPlayboy> In that case, yes
<Guest84719> yep - lot of bios' auto disconnect wireless lan/ethernet on battery power - has caught me out a few times on windows, let alone nix
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  ifdown wlan0 , then , ifconfig down wlan0, then , ifup wlan0
<BluesKaj>  BennyPlayboy then run iwconfig , and pastebin the out to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<BennyPlayboy> "wlan0: Unknown host"
<BennyPlayboy> "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<BennyPlayboy> "
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  do you see my next suggestion above ?
<BennyPlayboy> Oh, didn't notice.:o
<BennyPlayboy> BluesKaj: It all says "no wireless extensions".
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  I have to ask , are dual booting windows as well on the laptop?
<BennyPlayboy> Yes
<BluesKaj> and the wifi card woks ok , I suppose
<BluesKaj> on windows
<BennyPlayboy> Yep, on Windows it works fine
<BluesKaj> ..very puzzling
<BennyPlayboy> Yeah... I'm reinstalling Kubuntu now, just to make sure
<BluesKaj> BennyPlayboy,  ok
<laurent_> bjr
<arshinator> hi
<arshinator> can anyone tell me why am i getting this error "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<arshinator> and this "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arshinator> "
<BluesKaj> arshinator,  do you have 2 instances of package managers open, apt in theterminal and muon for example ?
<arshinator> no as of i can see...its not running...but if its running in the background how do i check it?
<BluesKaj> arshinator,  open system monitor
<BluesKaj> process table
<arshinator> no
<arshinator> BlueKaj, there is no package manager running as such
<BluesKaj> arshinator,  open a terminal , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<arshinator> BlueKaj, "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<James147> arshinator: run "pgrep dpkg" if it prints any numbers then dpkg is running somewhere, if not then delete the lock file
<BluesKaj> arshinator,  or , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<James147> ^^ or taht
<arshinator> James147, it returned 2606
<James147> arshinator: then it is runnin
<James147> (background update?)
<James147> anything in your system tray?
<arshinator> James147, no :(
<ARGHh> hello, does anybody use avant-window-navigator on Kubuntu?
<ARGHh> I've got problems with icons :/
<Xevios> Hi people. Where i can get FAQ for linux systems?
<James147> Xevios: That would be a very long FAQ :) anything more specific you want to know?
<arshinator> BlueKaj, after killing that process 2606, this happend "sudo apt-get install vlc
<arshinator> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Xevios> All my life worked with windows...and ЭВМ(
<James147> arshinator: run what it suggests
<James147> arshinator: but my guess is unattended upgrades was running in the background... normally before killing dpkg you should wait a while to see if it will finish
<arshinator> James147: thanks, it got working :)
<Xevios> James147 ohhh. it will be long. So, by the way, when i tried to update kubuntu, i chose all updates.=_=And stucked in 47% After reboot i lost wifi-bluetooth drivers. Now they're working but...i'm afraid of new updates)
<James147> Xevios: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubntu-desktop" in a terminal and tell us when it errors :)
<arshinator> Xevios, same happened with me, i had to install kubuntu again.....but why update? it works fine without updates
<James147> Xevios: muon is known for getting stuck druing updates, its best to use other packagemanagers to upgrade
<James147> arshinator: secutiry patches and bug fixes ^^ ... you shouldnt not update your system :p
<pvivek> which is the best desktop recorder for kde?
<arshinator> James147: muon is corrupted in my system i guess, cuz when i start it, it crashes everytime....which is the best package manager u would suggest?
<Xevios> thx.I fixed it in another way, in recovery checked all packeges.
<Xevios> By the way. I wanted to instal google chrome....
<Xevios> But i cant.
<James147> arshinator: apper (kpackagekit) use to work well, though I tend to use commandline
<James147> Xevios: install chromium form the repos... its basically the same as google chrome but with out the branding (and a few closed features)
<Xevios> Yeah. But i have all my pass'es with tabs in google acc.
<Xevios> Oh
<Xevios> Thx
<Xevios> Working
<asfyxia> xevios: do sudo apt-get install chromium-browser in the terminal
<James147> Xevios: it shares most of the code base with google chrome... it also has the sync feature... if just a few minor thing taht are missing (like embedded flash)
<Xevios> how i can install *deb* packeges
<Xevios> ?
<Xevios> by clicking?
<asfyxia> xevios: if you try to install google chrome from a .deb file, you don need to. It's in the repos, try chrome-browser.
<James147> Xevios: you should beable to click it in dolphin, or you can run "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<Xevios> asfyxia , skype.
<arshinator> James147: i am trying to "su"...but when i do that it asks me for a password, but the password which i gave at the time of installing kubuntu is not being taken and it says authentication failure. any  idea?
<szal> !su | arshinator
<ubottu> arshinator: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<szal> !root | arshinator
<ubottu> arshinator: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arshinator> ubottu | szal : actually i want to access the root directory....so i want to go su...but not able to do so
<ubottu> arshinator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<szal> arshinator: what root directory?
<arshinator> szal: the root folder?
<arshinator> i want to access that
<szal> define 'access'
<James147> arshinator: use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<ARGHh> hello, does anybody use avant-window-navigator on Kubuntu? I 've got problems with icons, probably i must install gnome icons...can anyone explain me how ?
<asfyxia> xevios: when you downloaded a .deb-file, you can install it with Ark
<pvivek> kubuntu Software Updates stuck at 61% from more than an hour. any suggestions?
<James147> asfyxia: um, no, ark dosnt install programs from debs... it can only extract archives (which debs are, but thats not how you should install progrmas)
<James147> pvivek: kill it, run the update in a terminal
<Xevios> fuck him. update stucks mostly all time
<Xevios> after this
<Xevios> you can boot only in rec mode
<Xevios> after checking .pkg files.
<szal> !language | Xevios
<ubottu> Xevios: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<arshinator> James147 : i mean i want the administrative privileges
<Xevios> (
<hroi>  "anybody know" the command line to start up the window decoration config?
<James147> arshinator: ??
<hroi> my system settings pannel seems a bit sparse , and doesnt a have this config
<DarthFrog> arshinator:  "sudo -i" gives you root privileges.  At that point, you *are* root.
<arshinator> James147: well when i just write "su" in the terminal it asks me for the password, and when i supply it the password which i set for my login, it says authentication failure
<arshinator> so which password is it asking for that time
<DarthFrog> arshinator: "su" requires a root account.  "sudo" doesn't.
<BluesKaj> arshinator, just use sudo
<pvivek> James147:thanks helped
<skrillex> quelqun parle francais ?
<pvivek> basic question, how to solve this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pvivek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pvivek> i am not able to figure out which process is using it. i can't see any. what is the way to releaze the lock..
<skrillex> do you speak french, i have a problem with my Wifi connection , is just cable ... wifi no  sorry for my english lol
<DarthFrog> pvivek:  Try "ps auxww | grep dpkg".
<DarthFrog> !fr |skrillex
<ubottu> skrillex: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<skrillex> yes , i speak french :S
<pvivek> DarthFrog : thanks
<go^> hello..i've just installed Kubuntu but banshee doesn't start O_o it loads and then crash..does anybody know why?
<asfyxia> go^: banshee isn't a standard KDE-program. Why don you use Amarok or Clementine?
<go^> asfyxia, amarok = too complicated, too slow..i'll try clementine thank you :)
<go^> asfyxia, i've just installed kubuntu and banshee is default mp3 player ;)
<BluesKaj> go^, that's a carry over from your gnome install
<go^> BluesKaj, i haven't gnome mm
<go^> probably was in some dependency :)
<go^> (like avant-window-navigator)
<BluesKaj> you did in the past then
<go^> no BluesKaj , i've just installed Kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> go^,  depends how you unistalled gnome
<go^> any other "small" music player? clementine is quite slow too :/
<BluesKaj> alsaplayer
<go^> lol
<BluesKaj> lol?
<asfyxia> clementine is a low-profile version of amarok
<BluesKaj> anyawy, BBL
<skrillex> il me sorte tout plein daffaire la mais jcomprend pas trop :O
<skrillex> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate
<skrillex> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<skrillex> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<skrillex> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<skrillex> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<FloodBotK1> skrillex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrillex> 00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
<ts2> !fr | skrillex
<ubottu> skrillex: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<joscas176> como montar wine
<danielo> Is there any one of You with use kde 4.8 software????
<skrillex> fr ???
<danielo> I wonna ask how about Yours expirience with kde 4.8
<danielo> ?
<cypr1nus> danielo: No coffee from 4.8. Hulk sad :(
<danielo> i dont get it
<danielo> what do you mean?
<cypr1nus> I don't like that release, because it doesn't make coffee for me
<danielo> what do You mean "coffee"
<danielo> for me this realise suck
<danielo> it is so slowly :(
<hanasaki> how do you get the http/https proxy environment settings configured so Konsole shows them and applications can use them like aptitude or any app?
<skierpage> What's the command to update to Kubuntu 12.04 alpha 2?
<skierpage> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57044-Upgrading-11-10-to-12-04 suggests `sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d` , but after extracting precise.tar.gz, "can't load kde (No module named kde)"
<skierpage> Oh wait, it is upgrading, it popped up "Distribution Upgrade". It's a Gnome app with no mention of KDE or Kubuntu, but it's doing something...
<poyntz> hi
<poyntz> there's no xorg.conf in oneric, so I was wondering, if I wanted to add a line to xorg.conf how do I do it?
<poyntz> I want to add http://paste.kde.org/200018/
<skierpage> poyntz, I haven't tried it, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config ?
<skierpage> That's a poor explanation because you're already running X, so http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<ts2> poyntz: you should be able to add sections in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ts2> rather than creating an entire xorg.conf
<poyntz> ts2, skierpage : if I add http://paste.kde.org/200018/ to 50-vmmouse.conf - will this cause issues?
<poyntz> 50-vmmouse.conf is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ts2> or just place it in another file, like /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/52-vbox.conf
<poyntz> skierpage, ts2 - thanks :)
<poyntz> skierpage, ts2 - do I need to restart X?
<poyntz> - to get it to work
<ts2> you'll want to log out, then choose "Restart the X Server" from the login menu (where it has the shutdown options)
<skierpage> poyntz, very likely
<poyntz> alright, fingers crossed
<poyntz> thanks for the help :D
<poyntz> ts2, skierpage : didn't have any luck :S
<poyntz> I don't think X is looking at my new .conf file
<skierpage> So poyntz, you just added that one bit to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ? I guess next thing is to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log contents.
<skierpage> poyntz, I know little, but it sounds like you can exit X (stop your window manager), run the command to generate a config, and see if it has the bit you added to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, that might help debug.  And then you could use the new Xorg.conf file, though the directory of bits and pieces is more flexible.
#kubuntu 2012-02-05
<poyntz> hi all
<poyntz> I tried sudo Xorg -config and Xorg 1: -config and it's stuffed up my display. How can I fix it?
<poyntz> - by stuffed up, I mean things which are supported by my Graphics card now aren't
<poyntz> - whitelines, virtualbox doesn't work (aka, when i load up the OS, it will open the login screen but I can't hit Windows)
<poyntz> - I don't even have a xorg.conf file
<poyntz> so no idea how I've managed to do it
<poyntz> it couldn't be this could it? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/829548/
<poyntz> basically I created a new file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ called 52-vbox.conf
<javier_> hola
<poyntz> it contains everything in the paste above
<javier_> hola a todo el mundo
<poyntz> !spanish > javier_
<ubottu> javier_, please see my private message
<javier_> es mi primer dia en este citio no tengo amigos ......!
<ses1984> i am about to install 11.10 and i was wondering if the installer will partition my ssd correctly, i heard partitioning an ssd optimally and correctly
<ses1984> often involves tweaking the start and end points of the partition precisely
<javier_> si aca hay personas que hablen español, para charlar  si se puede.....
<poyntz> !spanish | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<javier_> gracias...
<poyntz> pregos
<poyntz> de nada
<ses1984> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?77769-A-Simple-How-To-on-Partitioning-and-Alignment-on-GNU-Linux-using-fdisk
<ses1984> that's a "simple" guide to partitioning ssd drives in linux and it is many pages long. does the installer check all that stuff or is it better to partition manually?
<debfan> .
<psyrus> q: during my kubuntu install i opted to encrypt my home folder, i tried to make a password in term for it but i dont think i did it right, so how do i know if my home folder is encrypted, and how do i know what the pass is ?
<psyrus> i'
<psyrus> m not having any probs accessing my home folder, and there is no evidenceit's even encrypted
<ses1984> i have expanded the 11.10 x64 iso to a usb key and installed to a new machine. 50% through installing updates, the machine became totally messed up
<ses1984> so i rebooted, verified the disk, tested the memory and reinstalled. then the same thing happened
<ses1984> if i open rekonq it says it can't handle http, and it opens up a bunch of gwenvideos with the images returned from the http request
<ses1984> if i click on the k button, i can open the four programs that are shown there, but the rest of it is totally depopulated
<ses1984> cant search
<ses1984> i can right click n the desktop run command and get a konsole
<ses1984> but i'm not sure how to back out of this borked update the right way
<lorddelta> Hmm. Why is gnome-panel starting everytime I start kde?
<lorddelta> Or rather where is the database file for the autostart settings that I found in ksystem settings
<lorddelta> ...nvm
<xiv3n> heyja
<lorecaster> No idea if this is the right place... I can't seem to get my webcam to work in this new distro... it exists in the sound settings, registering properly, and even when it first installed it asked if i wanted to use my webcam to save my profile picture... now it won't work in skype OR Cheese. I heard routine updates can kill drivers... it's a GearHead webcam, not Logitech (notorious driver issues with those, i read). Any takers?
<lorecaster> My blue-snowball microphone is also registering and not recording... but that's likely a seperate issue
<lorecaster> Nothing? anyone?
<photon> lorecaster: can't help you, but you have to be more patient. often times people get an answer hours after stating their question.
<lorecaster> My usual limit is 10 minutes... if no one replies by then, I assume the room is empty and seek the answer on my own. I'm not green, but I am not proud either.
<lorecaster> thanks though.
 * photon sighs
<pritoj> hello :)
<pritoj> I'm  new to irc
<pritoj> so could you plz tell me how i use quassel to connect to freenode
<pritoj> ???
<pritoj> anyone?
<photon> you ARE connected to freenode.
<pritoj> but the config says i'm connected to irc.ubuntu.com
<pritoj> and i added irc.freenode.net to the list
<pritoj> but i can't seem to use it
<photon> irc.ubuntu.com redirects to irc.freenode.net
<photon> it's basically one and the same.
<pritoj> oh....
<pritoj> sry about that. noob mistake
<photon> you can /join #freenode if you are still not convinced. :)
<pritoj> :) oh no i'll take your word for it.... just don't ask me to go to bash and type in rm * -R
<pritoj> :P
<pritoj> so I don't have much programming experience
<pritoj> just php
<pritoj> I know other languages but I don't know where to use them
<pritoj> can you suggest a project which can be understood by me
<pritoj> C/C++ or python doesn't matter
<pritoj> plz
<photon> what do you mean, suggest a project which can be understood by you? what exactly is it what you want to do? and btw, you are in the help channel for Kubuntu, there are other channels like ##programming #c++ #python ...
<pritoj> A project which is not so complex that i'll be baffled by the so many files that i'll lose interest
<pritoj> and yes I'm sorry about posing this queston here
<photon> you still haven't told us what you actually want to do? if you want to learn programming languages, start by writing your own simple programs...
<pritoj> I have done all the "text book" programs
<pritoj> the point is i want to contribute to a proper project, the main reason i use php is I can do a lot very easily and put it up on server
<pritoj> but when it comes to proper programming langs i can't get past those simple programs
<pritoj> I tried to study up on tomahawk player
<pritoj> but I couldn't get my head around all the files
<pritoj> so i want a simpler project
<photon> if you can't get past simple programs and still don't have much programming experience besides PHP, I don't think you'd be useful to a more complex project. I cannot suggest a simpler project, however. sorry about that. but again, other channels might be of more help.
<pritoj> okay
<pritoj> anyways hanks again for explaining the irc thing to me
<pritoj> adios
<pritoj> :)\
<liudas> hello everyone, question: is it possible to disable showing / activating apps windows on desktop when hovering over icons in task bar with mouse, while keeping only small preview windows displayed
<sentinel_> As i'm only one seem to be alive, and i don't know the answer - just try not to hover mouse above the taskbar :)
 * photon shoots sentinel_ 
<photon> now, you're dead, too.
<liudas> sentinel_, :) yep, great solution :) i believe there is solution better than changing my ux :)
<new2net> What does ctrl + alt + F1 (dont try this unless you know what it does) actually do to my X session; can I get it back somehow?
<Tm_T> new2net: yes, by pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<Tm_T> well, alt+F7 should suffice too
<Tm_T> new2net: and it should do nothing to X session
<new2net> thanks, you have no clue how many times I had my session freeze up and I had to kill a process but then couldn't get back... tried restarting gdm and x and 100 other things :)
<Tm_T> I recall there's some bugs that do cause issues with changing tty, but yeah, bugs
<Tm_T> haven't seen such issues for years myself I think
<new2net> Tm_T, actually I have been using Unity with almost no bugs. The only thing it's been messing with is eclipse when I use ctrl+alt+[<|^|v|>] to switch screens.
<Oxymoron> How do I install Acrobat Reader on x64 Kubuntu? I cannot find the package acroread and the debian package from Adobes website can only be isntalled on x86 systems ........
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: Okular won't do?
<TSK> I just use Okular for PDF files.
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Okular sucks, cannot read PDF properly as Adobe can. I cannot copy text and paste into Kate without problem.
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: hmmm, I've been copying whole books without any issue
<Tm_T> let's see whats the status with acroread
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I get weird character pastes, like very weird \t tabulars and spaces.
<Oxymoron> I should copy programming code from Okular to Kate, and get compile error of wierd characters.
<Tm_T> !find acroread
<ubottu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, claws-mail-tools, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, geda-doc, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-orca, gnome-themes-more, icewm-themes (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=acroread&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<Tm_T> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in oneiric
<Tm_T> hmm
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I tried to find acroread on google, but without success.
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: it's on partners repository
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I could try to force install x86 but from Adobes debian, into x64. but wouldnt it break it?
<Tm_T> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I have canoncial debian repos.
<Tm_T> debian?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Uhm or what it calls.
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: see the url I pasted above (:
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Already looked there, but cannot find the url to paste into sources
<Tm_T> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Thanks, lets see if that works better :)
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: If not, do you know if I can change settings in Okular to read documents UTF8 or paste different?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: In acroread, the copy worked perfect, hmm.
<Oxymoron> Another problem in Okular is to copy text from multiple pages when you need to mark the text it doesnt scroll to another page, can only copy from one page xD
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: I recall I had been copying multiple pages before
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: i can do with Pg Up and PG Dn and copy all etc. But i cannot start mark with mouse on one point and then drag the marking area from one page to another :S
<Tm_T> atleast it works some way for you, I guess it doesn't matter with what tools
<Oxymoron> Well yeah it works, but quite annoying with things that doesnt work. Like the new Dolphin in KDE 4.8 that should be faster, rather slow down and freeze my system xD
<Tm_T> hmmm, it's relatively fast here (:
<Tm_T> is those animations that causes the issue?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Not sure, I just now it freezes sometimes.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Frustrating, because freezes is one thing I do not want on Linux ... and expect from Winblows.
<fenderovna_> hi all
 * TSK hasn't had a freeze on Linux, Mac, or Windows in ages.
<TSK> I count myself lucky, cause freezes annoy me utterly.  nvidia drivers used to cause me freezes on Linux allatime back in the old days.
<Oxymoron> TSK: How do you do? :O
<Oxymoron> TSK: 8 Core CPU, 10 GB RAM, SSD disk or what? :D
<TSK> Oxymoron: I have a dual core CPU with 4 gig of RAM and about 4 TB of SATA HD space, and Kubuntu hasn't frozen on me in forever.
<TSK> For about a month, this machine had Windows 7 on it, until I got sick of it and wiped it in favor of Linux, but Windows never froze on it either.
<TSK> And at work we use Mac OS X which is Unix based and also hasn't froze on me for ages.  Modern operating systems seem pretty good that way these days as long as the hardware is up to par.
<Oxymoron> TSK: Well, not working well on my laptop with Intel i3 latest 2.1 GHz, 4 GB RAM DDR3, Intel HD Graphics 3000 and 500 GB HDD.
<Oxymoron> Both Winblows and Blinx fails.
<TSK> Honestly, I've personally never had much luck with Linux on laptops myself, except my Acer Aspire One netbook.  For some reason that took Kubuntu flawlessly and all the hardware just worked without complaint.  Power management, wifi, bluetooth, everything.
<TSK> First thing I did when I got the thing home actually was to boot it once in Windows, once in Android, and then boot it from Kubuntu USB and wiped both the other OS's and installed the Linux permanently.  :)
<Oxymoron> TSK: Well it worked flawless on my old desktop PC earlier with Dual Core, 4 GB RAM, SSD and some crappy nVidia card-
<Oxymoron> The problem seems to be low RPM on laptop, high heat in the laptop, crappy graphics or crappy graphic software in Linux, I dont know.
<TSK> nVidia's drivers are pretty good these days, but a couple years ago they were real hit-or-miss.
<TSK> Heat can be a real issue with laptops I know.  Have you tried one of those USB powered cooling pads?  You could test if that'd help before buying one by using your laptop on a box fan or somesuch for a while.  :)
<Oxymoron> TSK: It is not very hot yet, pretty new laptop and the shell is in aluminium.
<Oxymoron> I guess then the real problem is the laptop, how it is built
<Oxymoron> Would need to be cooler with awesome SSD, and not any fans at all in the laptop, only integrated chips for everything etc.
<TSK> Honestly, I wouldn't know.  My Acer is the first laptop I've ever had luck with Linux on.  Desktops and towers have always worked pretty excellent, but until recently laptops have been nothing but a pain for me on Linux.
<Oxymoron> TSK: Yes, laptop is PITA. Same problem on both my Asus and Acer, both with NEW hardware, no luck.
<Oxymoron> Companys generate lot of money on laptops that doesnt work xD
<TSK> It's just plain bizarre that some laptops from Acer work with Linux with ZERO hassle, and others from the same company will fight to the bitter end no matter which OS you throw at them.
<Mautz> Hey there! Got some trouble with booting from MARVELL raid after updating the BIOS; Ubuntu doesn't find the raid drive, which I used to boot from. Windows 7 does, so I think the raid itself is still ok. fdisk on live-system won't show the disk either. Could someone help me out please?
<KuB_> hello! Can anyone help me choosing a dock for Kubuntu? Which is the best ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<James147> Mautz: fake raid on linux is quite flaky ^^ it recomeded not to use it if you can get away with it (software raid works excelently under windows, but not so well with windows :(  )
<James147> KuB_: a dock?
<James147> s/ under windows/under linux/  :)
<Mautz> James147: thanks, i think i will downgrade the bios to backup my data and then just go along with two seperate device due to cross plattform problems
<KuB_> James147, yes a dock..live avant-window-navigator
<James147> KuB_: the panel not good enough?
<KuB_> i need to put in a lot of util/program's launchers
<James147> KuB_: the panel can hanel that, and there are widgets to make it better at it
<KuB_> James147, thank you i'll try the panel :)
<James147> KuB_: you will find that kde is very flexable, you should be able to make plasma-desktop do waht you want and there are allot of thrid part applets desiged for it when it dosnt quite do what you want :)
<K350> Has anyone got the 'invert colors' under desktop effects in kubuntu to work?
<Xevios> Hi.
<Xevios> How i can isntall skype through terminal?
<BluesKaj> Xevios, i just download and extract it, then use the redame for instructons depending on the version ...I usually use the static version
<elijah> Somehow my spacebar is linked to page down in Chrome, what is the easiest way to find out where it is linked or change it?
<Kvaks> How can I tell which xorg driver is currently in use on my system? Don't the Ubuntu installer install the Nvidia proprietary driver like the vanilla Ubuntu installer does?
<shadeslayer> Kvaks: lsmod on a terminal
<shadeslayer> it'll list all the activated modules
<shadeslayer> elijah: uh, that's the default key binding for a page scroll
<shadeslayer> no idea where it can be changed though
<elijah> It appears I cannot find all shortcuts mapped to a given key in the global shortcuts gui
<elijah> shadeslayer: Thanks, gtk, it is problematic because when I take a typing lesson at typingweb.com , everytime I hit space to go to the next word it pushes me to the bottom of the screen.
<elijah> Does anyone know where to change the default binding for a page scroll?
<elijah> I cannot find it anywhere in global shortcuts or keyboard shortcuts
<elijah> Or, is there a way to search all keyboard bindings? It appears I can only search one at a time.
<droetker> Anyone here who can answer a fre questions 'bout akonadi?
<droetker> just read a few things about it - can one us it for other data that mail/contacts etc as well? AFAIK it is just an "interface" for the data, something like a database persistency objects framework?
<droetker> is this possible?
<droetker> e.g. (if I understood correctly) with a custom serializerplugin you could use it as DPO-Framework for ANY type of (e.g. CRM) data
<shadeslayer> droetker: #akonadi might be able to advise
<droetker> thx
<shadeslayer> elijah: space works just fine here
<shadeslayer> I tried the first tutorial, the one with j's and f's
<Xevios> how i can add repo from terminal
<elijah> shadeslayer: On Chrome, which version are you using?
<shadeslayer> 18.0.1025.1 dev
<shadeslayer> elijah: I'm using google-chrome , not chromium btw
<elijah> shadeslayer: Thanks, I am on stable 16.0.912.77 so maybe I will try that. I am using Konqueror for right now, plus I have a paid account so maybe it changes if I log in, I will log out and try the first lesson not logged in. Thanks for trying that!
<shadeslayer> elijah: okay, the package name is google-chrome-unstable if it helps
<ts2> Xevios: use "apt-add-repository" (with sudo)
<elijah> shadeslayer: Can I install that side by side?
<shadeslayer> uhh ... not sure
<shadeslayer> nope
<elijah> shadeslayer: K, it works fine if I am not logged in so something else is going on.
<shadeslayer> elijah: otoh, unstable has only crashed once for me so far
<shadeslayer> hmm
<elijah> Not really sure where to report the issue though, maybe the website or maybe Chromium?
<Xevios> error, need a repo argument?
<shadeslayer> wouldn't have the slightest idea, although since you pay for the service, i'd say start there
<ts2> Xevios: see the output of "apt-add-repository --help"
<pritojs> hey why is it that kubuntu fonts look so atrocious!
<elijah> shadeslayer: K, thanks
<shadeslayer> pritojs: atrocious as compared to what?
<pritojs> I mean every thing on kde works like a charm
<pritojs> compared to gnome/unity
<pritojs> and it's using the same fonts
<shadeslayer> pritojs: both of them use the same font family
<pritojs> maybe some aliasing problem
<shadeslayer> so I'm not sure how it looks any different
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> they look just fine here
<pritojs> anyone know how to fix it
<pritojs> ?
<pritojs> I'll put ueenshotp a scr
<pritojs> i'll put up a screen shot
<pritojs> gimme 5 mins
<pawiecki> Hi guys. I've got a problem with screen refresh rate. I have 1024x768 resolution, and the refresh rate should be 85Hz max, but the only option to choose is Auto, or 60 Hz which is the same as auto. How to change this?
<pawiecki> Got nvidia drivers and 9600GT graphics. Runing Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.8 from backports
<shadeslayer> pawiecki: one sec
<shadeslayer> pawiecki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> wrong link
<elijah> shadeslayer: lol, the "/" key somehow invokes search though in the lesson and interrupts the exam, damn flash
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> pawiecki: I use : xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --rate 60 usually
<shadeslayer> but your display/resolution might be different
<pritojs> http://sta.sh/2rqr4e0v9em
<pritojs> @shadeslayer
<pritojs> so here
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> pritojs: possibly increase font size?
<shadeslayer> turns out I have sans serif
<pawiecki> shadeslayer: this is a command to type in terminal?
<shadeslayer> pawiecki: hah, no :D
<shadeslayer> its under Quassel Settings
<shadeslayer> or you could increase the font size systemwide in systemsettings
<shadeslayer> under Application Experience > Fonts
<Xevios> can you give me full command , with adding repo?
<Xevios> got problem, having @need a repository argument@
<pawiecki> shadeslayer: so where to type it in? :)
<pawiecki> or where to change it
<shadeslayer> pawiecki: press alt + F2 > type "systemsettings" > hit enter
<harry_> hi all. i have a big problem. my ubuntu 11.10 loads every other time when i start. when its not starting it drops me on black screen (initramfs). and there the only thing i do is CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart sytem. anyone any idea? hp pavillion with nvidia ge force 7150M amd cpu.
<pritojs> @shadeslayer : nothing really
<shadeslayer> uhh
<harry_> one more thing ... on this HP laptop pavillion dv 6700 the CD drive does not work.
<harry_> anyone any idea?
<pritojs> uploading screen with the increased font size
<pritojs> @shadeslayer http://sta.sh/0r16db7nsa9
<shadeslayer> pritojs: also force antialiasing
<shadeslayer> personally, I use sans serif which is the KDE Default font
<Xevios> Can install skype.How to?
<pritojs> finally!!! @shadeslayer : antialiasing with sub-pixelrendering enabled works
<BluesKaj> Xevios, i just download from the skype site http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/,  and extract it, then use the redame for instructons depending on the version ...I usually use the static version
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: or install from the repos :D
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  dunno if it's in the repos anymore, I guess it's not there on 12.04
<shadeslayer> !info skype precise
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> huh :P
<shadeslayer> !info skype oneiric
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> thats interesting
<BluesKaj> the static version has never been in the repos , and it works best on my setup
<BluesKaj> due to static IP settings on our network interfaces
<yofel> shadeslayer, BluesKaj: skype is in partner, not in the archive
<shadeslayer> aha, I knew it
<BluesKaj> odd , doesn't show here , i have partners enabled
<BluesKaj> yofel, ^
<shadeslayer> ^ likewise :P
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> ah, partner for precise is still empty
<yofel>  *** 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 0
<yofel>          -1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages
<BluesKaj> yofel,  I have pidgin-skype in synaptic
<shadeslayer> yofel: willing to merge bluez from debian? :P
<yofel> no (unless you want me to do that post-FF)
<shadeslayer> yofel: nah that's fine, I'll do it tonight
<yofel> BluesKaj: which still needs skype installed if I understand the description right
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah that's right , I use the static so I DL from the site
<yofel> ah. skype:i386 installed fine here so I'm using that
<BluesKaj> yofel,  i forgot , I put a 32bit filter on my packages
<BluesKaj> repos packages
<zacarias> Can you make a distro upgrade without upgrading a specific package or application?
<shadeslayer> zacarias: afaik you can hold packages to certain versions
<shadeslayer> not sure if the upgrade script handles that situation
<zacarias> shadeslayer: ok
<Gerald> how how can ps only return the pid? ps run | grep pid ??
<DasKreecH> Gerald: what are you trying to do?
<Gerald> i want to know the pid of the program run
<Gerald> process run
<Gerald> it should only return the pid
<DasKreecH> Gerald: you know the name of the program?
<DarthFrog> Gerald: You could use "ps aux | grep <program name> to get its process listing, then use the "cut" program to return the PID field.
<DasKreecH> ps x | awk '{print $1}'
<DarthFrog> Or use awk instead of cut. :-)
<Campi> good morning :)
<DasKreecH> Good afternoon :)
<liudas> :) good evening :)
<Gerald> aux?
<K350> Has anyone got the 'invert colors' effect in desktop effects in Kubuntu 11.10 to work?
<DarthFrog> Gerald:  "aux" isn't really necessary, "x" will do.  I use "ps aux" all the time so it was motor memory when I typed it. :-)
<Gerald> ps run | awk
<Gerald> ps run | awk {print $1} says } mission :D
<FujiontheCloud> Hello
<FujiontheCloud> can i run kubuntu on a mac?
<FujiontheCloud> and if so how to install?
<DasKreecH> not sure what run is intended to do
<DasKreecH> FujiontheCloud: Which Mac?
<FujiontheCloud> iMac
<DasKreecH> I meant Intel   Mc or PPC?
<FujiontheCloud> Intel
<DasKreecH> yes you can you just need a Bootloader. Refit should work
<DasKreecH> Though I think the latest version of Kubuntu comes with an EFI loader
<irina_> Q: Hi, i am trying to configure my ubuntu 11.10 to a screen resolution of 1240x640 but i have some problems with xrandr... can somebody help me?
<Gerald> ps run | awk {print $1}          ..... says } mission...why?
<Gerald> missing
<DasKreecH> Gerald: you are missing the quotes
<Gerald> why do i need them?
<FujiontheCloud> can i use my magic trackpad with kubuntu btw is there support for it?
<FujiontheCloud> ok ty for the answer btw DasKreecH
<Gerald> im using matlab to call that
<DasKreecH> Gerald: otherwise your } will go missing :)
<Gerald> system('ps run | awk '{print $1}'')    ....unexpected EOF while looking for matching '
<ts2> Gerald: a single quote is not a double quote
<Gerald> i need the quotes for system....
<DasKreecH> Gerald: try system("ps run | awk '{print $1'}")
<DasKreecH> Gerald: try system("ps run | awk '{print $1}'")
<FujiontheCloud> does kubuntu have any unique peripherals like the magic trackpad?
<ts2> though, it's best to avoid system() like the plague
<Gerald> i use sprintf in matlab
<DasKreecH> FujiontheCloud: You can use it :) I'm not sure how deep the support for it is
<FujiontheCloud> oh ok
<Gerald> DasKreecH, ok wirks now ...but ps returns USER 1000
<Gerald> why?
<FujiontheCloud> Gerald:  are you french?
<FujiontheCloud> where is the offtopic channel btw?
<Gerald> no
<FujiontheCloud> Gerald:  :)
<DasKreecH> Gerald: cause youare using run I would suspect
<ts2> Gerald: look at the output of "ps run", then see what "ps run | awk '{print $1}'" does
<DasKreecH> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<FujiontheCloud> ty
<DasKreecH> FujiontheCloud: Apparently it has support for it
<FujiontheCloud> oh cool
<Gerald> ts works now
<Gerald> can i remove the PID from the string?
<Gerald>  "ps run | awk '{print $2}'"
<ts2> Gerald: to get just the last line, add "| tail -1" to the end of the command
<DarthFrog> Gerald: You want the ps listing with the PID removed?
<Gerald> i only want to see the number
<Gerald> thx ts2 :D
<DarthFrog> So what's wrong with "ps x | awk '{print $1}'?
<Gerald> its 2
<Gerald> "ps run | awk '{print $2}' tail -1"
<Gerald> how can i find that process? http://codepad.org/xW4XUnJ9
<DasKreecH> Gerald: Do you need to use run?
<Gerald> run is a batch file to start java
<Gerald> bash
<zacarias> what's this packageitd that is using so much CPU?
<Gerald> what is the opposite of tail?
<KuB_> Does anybody have crash (Segmentation fault) of KWIN with Kubuntu 11.10 AND Lucid? It crashes at boot or when I active Desktop Effects!
<Gerald> ok head
<DasKreecH> Gerald: ... so you are looking for the process run?
<DasKreecH> zacarias: it's looking for updates for packages I think
<DasKreecH> You are not telling ps to use the instructions run?
<Gerald> yes
<Gerald> run is the bash fine
<Gerald> file
<Gerald> i also need to kill the java application which is started by run
<DasKreecH> Gerald: try system("ps  x | grep run | awk '{print $1}'")
<yofel> zacarias: that's the backend process for packagekit (use by kpackagekit/apper)
<yofel> *used by
<zacarias> yofel: ok.
<masterplan> Äîáðûé äåíü
<masterplan> íóæíà ïîìîùü
<DarthFrog> masterplan:  Geshundheit!
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Maybe
<DarthFrog> Probably not.
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tbruff13> I am looking to see if ubuntu advantage supports kubuntu
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: well depends. if the help is with Kubuntu then probably!
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Could you give some more details?
<DarthFrog> DasKreecH: But until he lets us know what help he needs ...
<tbruff13> i am working with my local school board to put ubuntu into schools, and I thought that I would use ubuntu
<tbruff13> but i have to use a LTS
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: Yeah there are a lot of problems in the world people need help with
 * DasKreecH needs new shoes
<DasKreecH> Stupid big GNOME sized feet :-(
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> tbruff13:  10.0 and the upcoming 12.04 are LTS.
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Right. What advantage are you looking for?
<tbruff13> so i chose 10.04, but what i realized if i used regular ubuntu teachers would have to go from gnome 2.32 to unity
<tbruff13> and that would be hard for them
<DarthFrog> tbruff13: And if you're trying to put it into schools, Ubuntu, rather than Kubuntu, is probably a better choice.
<tbruff13> DarthFrog: yes but KDE
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: I'd say edubuntu is better but ...
<tbruff13> is easier for teachers to learn
<ts2> lies! Kubuntu is always the better choice, just in general
<tbruff13> and no unity
 * DarthFrog agrees with DasKreecH
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: How long till you have this choice to make?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: they told be edubuntu was not supported
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is better for power users.  Ubuntu is better for the hoi polloi.
<tbruff13> by ubuntu advantage
<ts2> what, exactly, is "ubuntu advantage"?
<tbruff13> DarthFrog: in my experience with KDE it is more windows like
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: This is true. of course if you have a contract with canonical that changes things somewhat
<tbruff13> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
 * handheldCar has had a couple computers that hang when Kubuntu tries to shut down.
<DasKreecH> If you don't then "support" doesn't have the same connotation
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: bottom line i need to use KDE so do i have to install ubuntu and then install kde
<tbruff13> and then remove ubuntu-desktop
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: no there is a kubuntu CD
<tbruff13> or can i just start with Kubuntu
<DasKreecH> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ts2> tbruff13: I guess you'd need to ask Canonical if the support includes KDE or not
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i understand that there is a disc
<tbruff13> but do they support it
<DasKreecH> This is on the desktop I presume?
<tbruff13> yes
<DarthFrog> tbruff13:  You'd have to ask Canonical as they're the ones who provide the Ubuntu Advantage paid (I presume) support.  I tend to doubt it, though.
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Well as far as I know Canonical will accept support contracts for Kubuntu but you have to ask them specifically.
<DarthFrog> As in Kubuntu started as an after-market offshoot, not an official branch.
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: so should i start work on kubuntu or use ubuntu with KDE installed
<DarthFrog> tbruff13: Ask Riddell, he's the founder of Kubuntu.
<tbruff13> DarthFrog: how
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: I am
<ts2> DarthFrog: that's not true
<tbruff13> Riddell: are you here
<DarthFrog> ts2: ?
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Thre is no difference between kubuntu installed on top of ubuntu or starting with kubuntu
<DasKreecH> They use the same packages and the same servers
<ts2> DarthFrog: Kubuntu is just as official as anything, it's just not the "flagship" product
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: other then branding
<tbruff13> which might be the issue
<DarthFrog> DasKreecH: Actually there is.  One will also have GNOME installed, the other won't.
<DarthFrog> ts2: True now but not at the start of Kubuntu.
<ts2> DarthFrog: so, if I install XChat, it's not Kubuntu any more?
<tbruff13> DarthFrog: no i wont i would have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: <tbruff13> DasKreecH: bottom line i need to use KDE so do i have to install ubuntu and then install kde and then remove ubuntu-desktop
<DarthFrog> ts2: Now you're being ridiculous.
<DasKreecH> ts2, DarthFrog: Take it to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<DarthFrog> tbruff13: Then you should install Kubuntu so you don't have to do the extra work.
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: okay can anyone please help you dont know how many hours i have spent working on this this is my senior project
<tbruff13> for school
<ts2> DarthFrog: yes, I know :), but my point is that if Kubuntu is officially supported (and it's an LTS after all), then it stands to reason that Canonical would have (at least basic)  commercial support for it
<tbruff13> and the school board is interested
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: What is your question? :) can Kubuntu be supported by Canonical?
<tbruff13> DarthFrog: i know you will hate me but are there windows themes for kde
<tbruff13> yes
<tbruff13> will ubuntu advantage work with kubuntu
<ts2> tbruff13: ask Canonical
<DarthFrog> tbruff13: No hate.  Use what you need for the purpose.
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Yes it will but you have to ask canonical
<tbruff13> ts2: that is what i am trying to do
<tbruff13> help
<tbruff13> i cant find a number that is online now
<ts2> tbruff13: see https://forms.canonical.com/sales/
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: The largest rollout of supported Ubuntu was done using Kubuntu if reports are to be trusted
<DarthFrog> DasKreecH: Really??  Wow.
<Novell> what package is solid-powermanagement found in ?
<DasKreecH> DarthFrog: canonical doesn't release figures or clients so it's hearsay but you can get pretty substansial support
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: how much ram does kubuntu need
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Depends on what you need to run obviously but I would suspect 500 at a min to not teach the school children cursewords
<DasKreecH> you would probably need to tune it or run it through a LTSP
<DasKreecH> 1GB should be good once they don't start going crazy with desktop effects and opening Cantor scripts
<DasKreecH> UNless your art clss is teaching on Krita :)
<tbruff13> i cant install vbox guest additons
<DasKreecH> is this a new question?
<tbruff13> yes
<tbruff13> I am running kubuntu 10.04 in a vbox
<ts2> Novell: I don't think that exists at all
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: It normally comes as an ISO that you load in the Virtual CDrom Drive
<DasKreecH> Novell: which version of Kubuntu are you runing?
<DasKreecH> running?
<Novell> 11.10
<Novell> ts2: it's referenced in kremotecontrol at least
<tbruff13> i know
<tbruff13> it wont install
<DarthFrog> tbruff13:  Do you have the virtualbox-guest packages installed?
<DasKreecH> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<tbruff13> i am in sabayon as a host
<tbruff13> ill check
<ts2> Novell: what do you me it's referenced in it?
<DasKreecH> hi BluesKaj
<Novell> ts2: The suspend action template is trying to call solid-powermanagement
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: kubuntu says gcc is not installed
<tbruff13> i am installing it
<DasKreecH> hi gnomefreak
<ts2> Novell: well, as far as I can tell, there is no package containing a file called "solid-powermanagement" in the repositories
<DasKreecH> Novell: What version of kremmmotecontrol?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: will gnome applications look like crap in kubuntu
<Novell> DasKreecH: the one coming with KDE 4.7 or 4.8
<Novell> tried both
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: :-) possibly but they can feel pretty native. KDE does a lot of work to be nice to everyone
<tbruff13> most of the packages for education are kde
<tbruff13> libreoffice howerver is not
<tbruff13> kde or gnome
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Correct
<Novell> DasKreecH: 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 is the exact version installed atm
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: also is there any windows theme for kde
<tbruff13> i know i suck
<DasKreecH> Novell: Well it's certainly updated the last code push was a few days ago
<tbruff13> but i have to ask
<DasKreecH> Novell: Thanks
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: yes quite a few. I would advise that you don't rely on those except in cases where people need them to continue work.
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Just for the perspective of maintaining them
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i was going to create scripts for removing
<tbruff13> before upgrading
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: treat this the same as migrating from Windows to Linux. It's almost a new platform so do your initial layout and timelines for how youwill maintain this over a 4 year period
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: maintaining it is not my job my job is getting it started
<DasKreecH> If you can find people who are willing to do a pilot get them on KDE as quickly as you can and have them give you feedback
<tbruff13> the job of Canonical is to maintain  it
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: ha ha no they have to support it. The school has to maintain it
<DasKreecH> You still have to keep it standing under your own steam
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i am stuck
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Where?
<tbruff13> kubuntu is started but i have no panels
<tbruff13> or anything just wallpaper
<tbruff13> and this little wiget selector in the upper corner
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: click the widget and add a default panel
<tbruff13> it wont let me
<DasKreecH> can't right click?
<DasKreecH> Novell: you have kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<tbruff13> i restared the vm
<tbruff13> maybe i should try vmware
<tbruff13> it is screwed up already
<zacarias> In, 11.10, I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade, following this : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0  but I can't upgrade firefox (because of compatibility with Zotero). But I can't keep Firefox from being updated. I tried to pin the app and other commands found by googling, but it akways tells me it wiill update Firefox. Any help?
<tbruff13> i think i am going to start with ubuntu and install kde
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: you need the additions to run kubuntu ?
<tbruff13> maybe but it is not working
<tbruff13> they wont install
<DasKreecH> hmm
<tbruff13> maybe it is a sabyon thing but i doubt
<tbruff13> it
<DasKreecH> zacarias: You could just install Kubuntu-desktop and it would pull up the KDE packages
<zacarias> DasKreecH: But I have it installed.
<DasKreecH> zacarias: does it need to be updated? :)
<Novell> DasKreecH: yes
<Novell> DasKreecH: This is pretty much a fresh kubuntu 11.10, just upgraded to KDE 4.8
<DasKreecH> Novell: That could be a packaging bug
<Novell> DasKreecH: it wasn't available in the default packages either (4.7 with updates)
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: what do i do i am reinstalling now
<Novell> so I tried to upgrade to 4.8, hoping it would solve it, but it didn't
<tbruff13> KDE crashed after i installed gcc
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: ;-/
<DasKreecH> I would login to KDE in failsafe mode I think
<zacarias> DasKreecH: actually no. I followed that link that I found on Kubuntu.org's homepage. I had a hope that it could solve some problems I found in this version that I didn't have in 10.10. Like the one I describe here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920411
<DasKreecH> Novell: is there a particular file it's looking for?
<Novell> DasKreecH: solid-powermanagement executable
<DasKreecH> ha
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: do me a favor can you tell me if there is any reason why virtualbox guest additons would not install in kubuntu 10.04
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: You went to the CD and ran the script file for the additions?
<fernmont> hi all :)
<DasKreecH> hi
<DasKreecH> all isn't here right now. Would you like to leave a message?
<fernmont> xD
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: is there any reason you can think of
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: you ran apt-get install dkms build-essential linux-headers-generic on kubuntu?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: do i need to
<tbruff13> i will run it when it finishes installing
<DasKreecH> Yes :)
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: also is kde ram hungry
<tbruff13> some people seem to think so
<tbruff13> but i dont
<tbruff13> i have not seen any difference between it and gnome 3
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: It can be Esp with nepomuk and desktopeffects running
<DasKreecH> I don't know that you need either for your situation
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: how much ram are we talking about to run the environment and programs
<tbruff13> would a computer with 1gig be able to run kde
<tbruff13> well
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: yes I was running it on 700MB
<tbruff13> i am having trouble installing
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: If you already have a Advantage contract with Canonical you should have a contact person to discuss moving to Kubuntu with
<tbruff13> i accidently clicked the minus
<tbruff13> button
<DasKreecH> Which minus button?
<handheldCar> nobody else requires this hack to turn of their computer— http://askubuntu.com/questions/43016/kubuntu-hangs-on-shutdown ?
<tbruff13> the minimize
<tbruff13> sorry
<tbruff13> lol
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: try alt+tab
<tbruff13> it should tell me to reboot when it is done
<DasKreecH> handheldCar: you have a samba mount as part of your filesystem?
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: yes it should
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: is there an a script that will detect a computer's specs and remove kubuntu effect if need be
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: it ships with one
<tbruff13> ok nice
<DasKreecH> it does it automatically first time you login
<DasKreecH> and again if you turn on effects.
<handheldCar> DasKreecH: no, shouldn't
<DasKreecH> handheldCar: that hack shuldn't be needed then
 * handheldCar is saying kubuntu hangs without it
<luke__> Hello.
<BluesKaj> hey DasKreecH , was busy fixing the mess on my other pc :)
<luke__> Just wondering if anyone knows the best Nvidia Driver version for aa geforce 9600M
<luke__> Acer Aspire 6935g is the laptop ;P sorry to be a bother.
<Novell> DasKreecH: I worked around it.. found some obscure dbus command and made it run a script with the command instead..
<BluesKaj> luke__,  for nvidia , use the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended one and it will install , then areboot will hbe required ,...usually the rec'd driver is nvidia-current
<DasKreecH> handheldCar: and you don't have any cifs mounts?
<luke__> Okay Blues.
<DasKreecH> Novell: ha :)
<luke__> It's that I tried that last time and the Hz weren't matching up on the Kubuntu Display and the Nvidia settings.
<luke__> So I ended up V-Tearing quite bad.
<handheldCar> DasKreecH: I changed that to ext4 ext3 ext2
 * handheldCar thinks that write-up was missing a couple notes ("username").
 * handheldCar doesn't have samba installed.
<zacarias> any help with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920411
<basy_> Hi, how to disable cube desktop switching by mouse wheel in kubuntu ?
<basy> Hi, how to disable cube desktop switching by mouse wheel in kubuntu ?
<DarthFrog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<DarthFrog> Or you could set it in System Settings.
<basy> cant find that in System settings, where exactly ?
<fatum> hello. Not sure if it is completely related, but my html 5 seems to be not working. I have tried chromium, chrome and firefox, but in all, e.g. youtube videos aren't working properly..
<fatum> oh, I'm on Kubuntu 11.10
<fatum> I am not even completely sure if it's html5 problem
<pawiecki> Hi, i have a problem with setting the right resolution with refresh rate. Now i have 1024x768 and it blinks with 60hz. It's a regular LG CRT monitor so my eyes are about to explode... I'm using Kubuntu 11.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers and in system settings or nvidia's x server settings app i can't set resolution higher than 1024x768, but the worst thing is that there's nothing higher than 60 Hz which is pretty uncomfortable
<pawiecki> Is there a way to set resolution or refresh rate manually to some sane values? On the resolution i'm using currently the monitor should use up to 85Hz but it's only 60 and another option is 50... This problem appeared few days ago, probably with some updates
<AciD_> hi
<AciD_> I just switched to 4.8. It's great !
<AciD_> by any chance, is it only me or ctrl+u shortcut doesn't unmark mail as read anymore ?
<zacarias> any help with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920411
<AciD_> zacarias: still the same bug on 4.8, on libreoffice
<zacarias> AciD_: allright. So, no fix for it? Because it makes some apps unusable. I'll have to use them with Gnome Ubuntu, or Lubuntu, and that's a pitty.
<AciD_> zacarias: I'm just a user, and from what I see in the new 4.8, there is no fix for that
<zacarias> AciD_: It's funny, becaus with me everything works with Libreoffice (except the poor aspect of the buttons and window elemenys, I don't know why) but this black menu and background problem happens with other apps, like Miro, Vuze, Thunderbird, Firefox, etc.
<AciD_> zacarias: firefox menu are ok as well as other java apps like freemind. Go figure..
<fatum> is 4.8 buggy or can I switch already? also, how to?
<DasKreecH> fatum: Hmm?
<DasKreecH> It can be buggy and you can switch to it. They are not incompatible :)
<DasKreecH> hi tbruff13
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: can you help me out
<tbruff13> Whenever i install virtualbox kubuntu crashes on reboot
<fatum> DasKreecH: aaand my other question, how do I?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: you there
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: to be clear. You install Virtualbox within Kubuntu or you install Kubuntu Within virtualbox ?
<tbruff13> Kubuntu within virtualbox
<DasKreecH> how does it crash?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: it just never boots
<tbruff13> it is stuck at where i see kubuntu
<tbruff13> and the dots
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: ah could you boot it with the nosplash option?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i dont know how
<DasKreecH> :-)
<tbruff13> and will this issue happen out of a vm
<tbruff13> remember i am making this into a cd for the school i cannot have it unstable
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: I couldn't tell you. I don't know what's making it freeze. when you are booting there is a moment when it says press any key for the menu
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: virtualbox has a bios
<DasKreecH> press your any key and then press ctrl+E then the second line I think and press ctrl+E again to edit it
<DasKreecH> at the very end of the line type nosplash
<tbruff13> ok i have a snapshot without virutalbox guest additons
<tbruff13> is there anyway i can have it come back with a splash
<tbruff13> when i compress it to a cd
<tbruff13> and install it on another computer using remastersys
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: sure it may be something Vbox related or it could just be something silly like a midi server not liking the (virtual) video card
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: it boots without vbox guest additons
<tbruff13> do i need them
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: I've never needed them so I can speak for myself. Not sure what your case may be
<tbruff13> okay i will leave them out
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: installing build-essential it fixed the lag
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Not sure why that would be so but hooray
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: can i safely remove konqueror
<tbruff13> kpackagekit is hard to use
<tbruff13> how do i remove a package in kpackagekit
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: search for it and then click remove
<tbruff13> i cannot see a remove
<DasKreecH> Konqueror is useful to have
<tbruff13> i see default
<tbruff13> help
<tbruff13> and reset
<FloodBotK1> tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: how did i flood
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: if it is installed there should be a remoe button beside the name. Choose something like kalzium and install it
<DasKreecH> then see how it gets a remove button beside the name
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: would it be stupid of me to install synaptic
<tbruff13> or do it by command line
<tbruff13> i mean if i can
<tbruff13> if i cant figure it out
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: no that would be fine
<tbruff13> can i remove kpackage kit and will synaptic look like crap
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: yes you can. I don't know what synaptic will look like for you
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: synaptic looks like crap
<tbruff13> all old
<tbruff13> can i fix that
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: well i will only be using synaptic until i finish then i will be removing it
<DasKreecH> fair enough
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: how can i make it look better
<tbruff13> synaptic is easier to use then kpackage kit
<tbruff13> but i would much rather put ubuntu software center on the disc
<tbruff13> for teachers
<DasKreecH> install software-center then
<DasKreecH> Why are the teachers being given rights to install what they want? :)
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: they are assigned computers to each teacher
<DasKreecH> Ah ok
<tbruff13> the teacher is allowed to do what they want within reason
<tbruff13> but for thin clients and labs
<tbruff13> it is different
<tbruff13> we dont have any thin clients for now
<tbruff13> will LTSP work with Kubuntu
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: you still on
<DasKreecH> Yes
<DasKreecH> LTSP will work
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: will kde's extra ram requirements be an issue
<DasKreecH> on?
<tbruff13> and is there anyway to scale those down
<DasKreecH> LTSP?
<DasKreecH> Sure just stop using resources that you won't need
<tbruff13> ok
<tbruff13> no effect
<tbruff13> would be a start
<DasKreecH> Right
<DasKreecH> If you are not going to be using mail or have a shared contact facility like LDAP then turn off Akonadi
<DasKreecH> if you are not going to be doing indexing then nepomuk and strigi can be turned off
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: ok this will all be done on another virtualbox of kubuntu made for ltsp
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: does kmail work like thunderbird
<DasKreecH> umm... I guess.
<DasKreecH> It gets mail
<pawiecki>  i have a problem with setting the right resolution with refresh rate. Now i have 1024x768 and it blinks with 60hz. It's a regular LG CRT monitor so my eyes are about to explode... I'm using Kubuntu 11.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers and in system settings or nvidia's x server settings app i can't set resolution higher than 1024x768, but the worst thing is that there's nothing higher than 60 Hz which is pretty uncomfortable. Is there a
<pawiecki>  way to set resolution or refresh rate manually to some sane values? On the resolution i'm using currently the monitor should use up to 85Hz but it's only 60 and another option is 50... This problem appeared few days ago, probably with some updates.
<pawiecki> Any ideas? :/
<DasKreecH> pawiecki: if you know the settings just put them in an xorg.conf
<pawiecki> where's this file?
<DasKreecH> pawiecki: in /etc/Xorg but you have to create it
<DasKreecH> Curses thought I pressed enter on that a long time ago
#kubuntu 2013-01-28
<kako_> hi i'm trying to watch a movie on dragon player
<kako_> it's slow and choppy
<kako_> i'm on an imac g5 2.0ghz powerpc single core ati radeon 9600pro 128mb with 1.4gb ram
<KimLaroux> use VLC
<kako_> thanks
<KimLaroux> it's the best video player on Linux
<Obsidian1723> +1
<kako_> why isn't it shipped with all distros then, why is dragon player the default?
<KimLaroux> if you have problems with it, then you have a serious problem ;)
<KimLaroux> probably a question of licenses
<KimLaroux> I thnk VLC uses a bunch of proprietary libraries
<kako_> ok
<kako_> ok so i think i installed it
<kako_> but i can't find it
<Obsidian1723> locate vlc
<Obsidian1723> that whill show the path to it.
<kako_> how?
<Obsidian1723> In your terminal
<mandoguit> should be in   Menu -> Multimedia     too
<Obsidian1723> In your terminal, type: locate vlc
<kako_> thanks
<kako_> but it isn't in multimedia
<mandoguit> if it's installed, it will run from a terminal       type   vlc       or as Obsidian1723 says you can locate the location and then use the full path.     Another command you can use is the   which   command....  therefore you would type    which vlc     that will also show you where the vlc program was installed
<mandoguit> o_o
<kako_> all "locate vlc" does is show me a .desktop file
<KimLaroux> kako_: it's normal that a freshly installed program doesn't show up in the menus. It'll be there at next login
<mandoguit>  if it's installed, it will run from a terminal       type   vlc       or as Obsidian1723 says you can locate the location and then use the full path.     Another command you can use is the   which   command....  therefore you would type    which vlc     that will also show you where the vlc program was installed
<kako_> i don't think it was all the way installed though
<KimLaroux> it should start from a terminal though, or the start-up box thingy that I always forget the name
<kako_> cause it seems to be just that one .desktop file
<mandoguit> if you are only seeing the desktop file when using the locate command then more than likely the install was broken.   try uninstalling and then reinstalling again
<kako_> ok
<KimLaroux> should you not updatedb for locate to find it?
<KimLaroux> though it should start using the command "vlc"
<mandoguit> can try that but that should have been updated on install
<mandoguit> missing menu item.....sounds broken imho
<Obsidian1723> If VLC is still borning up, reconfigure it.
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure vlc
<Obsidian1723> if that fails, reinstall.
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<Obsidian1723> kako gave up I guess
<kako_> it was broken
<kako_> the installer got the core
<kako_> and the libraries
<kako_> but that was it
<KimLaroux> kako_: so does it work now?
<kako_> you sending that message froze it but yea
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, crowd.
<LINKSWORD2> Darkwing: We meet again. lol
<LINKSWORD2> I'm trying to install Firefox from the installer on Kubuntu, but I'm getting an error:
<LINKSWORD2> The package "firefox-kde-support" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed.
<KimLaroux> have your tried installing the vanilla firefox?
<LINKSWORD2> .... huh?
<KimLaroux> by apt-get doesn't list firefox-kde-support either
<KimLaroux> my*
<KimLaroux> just use apt-get and installe the package "firefox"
<KimLaroux> -e
<LINKSWORD2> .... Apparently it's an 'https' link, and I can't navigate to it. -_-
<KimLaroux> what is?
<LINKSWORD2> I decided to navigate to Mozilla's site to download Firefox that way, and it pops up as a secured address.
<KimLaroux> ah, probably not a good idea
<KimLaroux> just use the repos
<LINKSWORD2> My connection through my phone won't allow me to download it that way.
<KimLaroux> why not?
<LINKSWORD2> It's a free app. lol
<Obsidian1723> Try wget
<LINKSWORD2> E: Unable to locate package firefox-kde-support
<kako_> ok so now it just seems to be pixely and slow and really shitty
<kako_> the video
<KimLaroux> you're trying to install firefox on your phone trough an app on kde?
<LINKSWORD2> kako, watch your language.
<kako_> sorry about that
<LINKSWORD2> No, KimLaroux, I get my internet to my laptop through my phone, with a free app.
<KimLaroux> kako_: maybe the video has a bad quality to start with?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm trying to install Firefox on my laptop, and it's not allowing me to download it.
<KimLaroux> so it's not a Kubuntu problem
<kako_> KimLaroux: it was much faster on dragon for some reason but i can't figure out why
<kako_> KimLaroux: maybe it's a graphics issue? as in driver stuff
<KimLaroux> LINKSWORD2: you may have to setup apt-get to use a proxy
<LINKSWORD2> .... I'm confused.
<KimLaroux> kako_: maybe vlc isn't configured properly
<kako_> KimLaroux: how would i configure it?
<KimLaroux> tools > preferences
<KimLaroux> there's a gazilions settings in there
<OerHeks> kako_, you said you have  imac g5 with ati radeon 9600pro, is there a graphics driver available ?
<kako_> supposedly
<kako_> though from what i can find online
<kako_> it's already installed
<kako_> but i don't know
<OerHeks> Tools > System > additional Drivers
<KimLaroux> aka jockey
<LINKSWORD2> KimLaroux: I need the repo command for firefox.
<KimLaroux> sudo apt-get install firefox
<kako_> OerHeks: I see that everywhere but i have no idea what that means. the path stuff...
<KimLaroux> it's the K menu
<kako_> kickoff?
<KimLaroux> yeah
<LINKSWORD2> E: Package 'firefox' has no installation candidate
<KimLaroux> in this context
<kako_> ummm there
<LINKSWORD2> Will somebody please slap this repo directory? lol
<kako_> is no tools for starters
<KimLaroux> Systems
<KimLaroux> in the classic menu
<kako_> ok so i loaded it up
<kako_> then i get a window saying jockey crashed
<KimLaroux> dude
<KimLaroux> your system is being a real pain tonight
<kako_> you don't say
<KimLaroux> lol
<kako_> believe me on mac os x it was worse
<kako_> things would crash
<kako_> left and right
<kako_> which after 5 trips to the apple store i said screw it i'm getting linux
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<KimLaroux> Linux isn't better
<KimLaroux> seriously
<kako_> yea it kinda is, there's help!
<KimLaroux> I have stuff crashing left, right, down, up and center
<kako_> hahaha i suppose so
<LINKSWORD2> If you know how to use it right, Linux *IS* better.
<LINKSWORD2> Unfortunately, there's more than a handful of misfits in the world.
<kako_> yup
<KimLaroux> You have limited power to "use it right" when the problem comes from upstream
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<KimLaroux> if there's a bug, there's a bug
 * LINKSWORD2 *Evil Grin.*
<KimLaroux> the best you can do is report it
<kako_> well on my dell latitude d610 with mint kde none of this happened, but i had to retire that cause the graphics card melted due to a small fan forgetting that it needed to run
<kako_> so if i'
<LINKSWORD2> Ouch.
<kako_> i'm correct pastebin is where we all put the stuff for this kinda stuff
<KimLaroux> it's the bin where we paste
<KimLaroux> so not to flood here
<KimLaroux> paste.kde.org too
<kako_> ok
<kako_> why does kde get it's own pastebin?
<LINKSWORD2> Right? lol
<Obsidian1723> kako_:  there's a PPA for Firefox.. also, it has had major memory leaks since 2.0, I switched to Chromium, works great.
<kako_> well for any and all who can read error reports, i give you something fundementally short: http://paste.kde.org/657860/
<Obsidian1723> but I also have a D610 running :Linux Mint 12 KDE, works fine. 2GB of RAM in it though.
<LINKSWORD2> Speaking of Chromium, I need the repo command for that, too.
<kako_> mine was 2.5 and i'm working on replacing the graphics card in it
<Obsidian1723> sudo add-apt-respository ppa:blah-blah-blah
<KimLaroux> segfault, who would have thought
<kako_> those things are built like tanks
<LINKSWORD2> *head-desk*
<Obsidian1723> yeah, not quite a Toughbook, but they are solid.
<LINKSWORD2> I remember being a support-tech for the D-610's. Pretty solid, alright.
<Obsidian1723> Firefox has nice extensions, but the memory sucking isn't worth it. I';ve seen FF expand up to 4GB RAM on a Win box.
<kako_> well i got vlc to run smoothly, can anyone guess what the new issue is?
<Obsidian1723> I rarely use my laptop, so someday I'll replace it with a 8GB faster 3-something CPU setup running Kubuntu 12.04 or whatever the LTS is, or maybe I'll just go Debian.
<Obsidian1723> what's the new issue?
<kako_> it freezed on 1 frame then keeps adding over and over and over
<Obsidian1723> VLC?
<kako_> yea
<kako_> i'm starting to wonder if the imac g5 was built for anything other than images
<KimLaroux> man, your system is seriously messed up
<Obsidian1723> I think you must have som e sort of hardware issue. I can understand wireless being flakey on Linuxd, but VLC is 10+ years old, it's rock solid.
<kako_> i know, it's horrendous! :D
<Obsidian1723> iMac?
<kako_> yup
<Obsidian1723> Hold on... let me get my .45 out. I have 13 fixes for it.
<Obsidian1723> You are trying to modify a Ferrari... That's not going to work very well.
<kako_> imac g5: 2ghz powerpc single core. 1.5 gb ram. ati radeon 9600 128mb. and 233gb harddrive
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, dump the Mac.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll take it....
<kako_> sure, what've  you got?
<LINKSWORD2> I build custom desktops. =)
<Obsidian1723> I have a few towers around here... If you're in MN, you can have one
<kako_> i'm in me
<kako_> ME xD
<kako_> still
<Obsidian1723> Nice state actually...
<Obsidian1723> I like Maine/.
<kako_> it's freezing
<LINKSWORD2> Last one I built was an ASUS Z77 with an i3 dual-core Turbo.
<Obsidian1723> Yeah
<kako_> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kako_> i want
<LINKSWORD2> Ivy Bridge.
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: Building isn't worth the cost these days for most people unless it's a media server, high end gaming machine or server, or you just want top notch parts.
<LINKSWORD2> Customer wanted the best board & processor possible, but asked me to put in a 160GB SATA. lol
<Obsidian1723> I remember the days when a 16 megabyte RAM SIMM was $600
<LINKSWORD2> Obsidian1723: I remember those days.... *shudders.*
<Obsidian1723> Everyone built then and upgrades as much as they could. Your average system was $2,000 back then, so figure about $4,000 in todays money.
<LINKSWORD2> Right?
<kako_> i remember when the macintosh came out!
<kako_> kilobytes of ram, xD
<LINKSWORD2> *Faints.* I'm not that old! LOL
<kako_> don't have to be
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: I need to dial into the BBS at 14.4k and use Z-Modem to download Disk 11 of Windows95a :)
<kako_> i'm only 17 and i know enough about computers to fix most things
<LINKSWORD2> *Head-desk.*
<kako_> i wouldn't use linux if i risked blowing up a machine
<LINKSWORD2> I'm a 24-year old IT tech.
<kako_> which i've seen done before with someone editing theMAC address xD
<Obsidian1723> kako_: When I started computing, Apple was 2 years old, Microsoft 3, Windows didn't exist for 7 years, and the web n0ot for 12. DNS didn't exist for 8 more years.
 * LINKSWORD2 *Evil Grin.*
<Obsidian1723> I started out on Unix back in 1978
<kako_> fun
<Obsidian1723> Up until 1986, the 9 NAPs all ran off of a single T-1 line.
<LINKSWORD2> *Craps self.*
<Obsidian1723> No DNS until then either.
<kako_> i wish i'd been around when a 13 inch was considered big
<LINKSWORD2> ROFL!
<kako_> then i'd be making money by now with my skills
<LINKSWORD2> .... *Mind drops into the gutter.*
<Obsidian1723> I used a 110 baud modem with an accoustic coupler and a rotary phone you had to put the handset into the modem coupler.
<kako_> xD yes!
<LINKSWORD2> Help! My mind has a dirty mind and it refuses to be cleaned!
<Obsidian1723> Scrrrrrrrrrrrrech! SHHHHHHHHHH boing boing ka shhhhhhhhhhhhht
<Obsidian1723> good old days
<Obsidian1723> 5.24" flopies, zip disks, syquest disks uin 40 or 88 meg....
<Obsidian1723> 5.25
<LINKSWORD2> .... Right? lol
<Obsidian1723> 3.5" disks
<LINKSWORD2> I remember those.
<KimLaroux> Obsidian1723: how old are you, if you don't mind me asking?
<LINKSWORD2> Kim, are you hitting on us again? :P
<Obsidian1723> I'm 45, started in 78 when I was 12, so 35+ years in the game now?
 * KimLaroux nods.
<Obsidian1723> In March, I'll be 46.
<kako_> THIS is why linux is better than windows or mac, the community is fun!
<LINKSWORD2> kako_: Agreed.
<KimLaroux> Man, the Internet is so young
<LINKSWORD2> Not to mention, I got tired of all the over-priced crap.
<LINKSWORD2> Kim.... Your turn. :P
<kako_> yup
<KimLaroux> 24
<Obsidian1723> You guys are all spoiled. I didn't have the web, forums, etc to go for help to. No IRC until 1988... I had computer clubs, BBSes, and just had to figure shyte out myself. heheh
 * LINKSWORD2 *Evil Grin.*
<KimLaroux> IRC was born the same year I was =D
<Obsidian1723> Now Im just old, lazy and jaded. gdet off my lawn channel dadcum it *shakes cane*
<LINKSWORD2> IRC is a lot of fun.
<Obsidian1723> It is.
<kako_> I learned java by playing around with a ide
<Obsidian1723> I ran a small IRC network for awhile, had a BBS before that.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Obsidian, don't make me slap you with my new-age anti-geezer swatter. lol
<kako_> xD
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: Wait... you'll slap me? For FREE? Normall Mistress Vanity charges me $50 for that.
<Obsidian1723> hahah
<kako_> :D
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO~!!!
<KimLaroux> You need to change Mistress
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<KimLaroux> I can give you phone numbers, if you want ;)
<Obsidian1723> Ok.. old skool here... Anyone ever use Undernet back in the 90s?
<LINKSWORD2> Ah, yeah.
<kako_> undernet?
<kako_> that's new to me
<Obsidian1723> remember when Wildthan /killed 15k users?
<KimLaroux> I used Undernet in 2003, does it count?
<LINKSWORD2> I was young, back then. *Slaps self.*
<Obsidian1723> WildThang
<Obsidian1723> Back whejn X and W were around. He did something funky with @UWorld and killed a ton of users.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't remember half the commands in IRC....
<Obsidian1723> '03???? Yer new here!!
<Obsidian1723> :D
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: When I ran my IRC network I had an mIRC bot I wrote connect to a IRC server and I used to issue raw commands for fun
<KimLaroux> And it's already a decade
<LINKSWORD2> Nice.
<Obsidian1723> :NICKSERV PRIVMSG LINKSWORD2: Hey there :) -- would make NickServ message you.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Sounds like fun.
<Obsidian1723> I'd make NickServ kill opers on their b-day.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Obsidian1723> :NICKSERV KILL LINKSWORD2: Happy Birthday!!
<Obsidian1723> Just like that
<LINKSWORD2> LOL
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<Obsidian1723> I could sniff messages, all sorts of stuff. Logged it all.
<Obsidian1723> Like Wireshark for IRC.
<kako_> i kinda hate to be "that guy" but i did come here looking for some help and i'm wondering if deinterlacing could help speed up my fps and stuff
<LINKSWORD2> Unlike the last time I popped into this room, I'm running Oneric...
<KimLaroux> You guys are evil
<Obsidian1723> BOFH baby!!
<LINKSWORD2> And it appears to be possible for me to upgrade to Precise.
<KimLaroux> sure, just format
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: do the clean install. UpDATES are of, but upGRADES are always messy.
<LINKSWORD2> .... I'm a little dubious. The last time I tried to upgrade, it crashed.
<KimLaroux> I always format
<LINKSWORD2> .... I'd like to do a clean, but don't have a DVD available.
<kako_> thre are like 9-12 options
<KimLaroux> distupgrades are just ugly
<kako_> why not use read writes
<DarthFrog> LINKSWORD2:  I thought you were going directly from Maverick to Precise?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Because I don't have them. -_-
<KimLaroux> LINKSWORD2: give me and adress I'll mail you one
<LINKSWORD2> Frog, it crashed during upgrade.
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: telnet bofh.jeffballard.us 666 2>/dev/null |grep --color -o "Your excuse is:.*$"
<KimLaroux> I have a truckload and never use them
<LINKSWORD2> I had to re-install.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Yeah, how'd you know that, Obsidian1723?
<DarthFrog> LINKSWORD2:  Lovely.  What a nuisance.
<Obsidian1723> I am evil?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Where's my Geezer-Swatter?
<Obsidian1723> Love the random stuff it spits out.
<LINKSWORD2> You sure, Kim?
<Obsidian1723> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<LINKSWORD2> Or are you hitting on me? :P
<Obsidian1723> even more geeky
<LINKSWORD2> Obsidian1723: *Facepalm.*
<KimLaroux> LINKSWORD2: I think you're feeling lonely
<kako_> no not blinkenlight
<kako_> s
 * LINKSWORD2 *Evil Grin.*
<kako_> that's starwars
<Obsidian1723> kako_: Good luck on getting it to work on the Mac.It's not an Intel proc in there, and You cvan't go beyond 10.4 I think? for Mac OS X on that CPU.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<KimLaroux> aren't macs using intel now?
<LINKSWORD2> KimLaroux: Maybe. =P
<Obsidian1723> You are basically trying to install Linux on a real oddball, like an Amiga.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Yeah, they should be.
<Obsidian1723> Realize too, 386 support is no more for the Linux kernel.
<kako_> kimlaroux the more modern ones are
<kako_> but this isn't modern
<KimLaroux> kako_: print cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LINKSWORD2> .... And that, is why you fail.
<kako_> this is back when 128mb dedicated was top of the line
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<LINKSWORD2> ..... OMFG
<KimLaroux> Ah
<LINKSWORD2> Fail
<kako_> and ibm still made something other than servers
<KimLaroux> I thought it was a recent machine
<kako_> it's a powerpc
<LINKSWORD2> .... *Snickers.*
<kako_> so no
<Obsidian1723> Basically if you want it to work, take a month off of work, compile LFS or Gentoo and pray.
<kako_> imac is
<KimLaroux> LINKSWORD2: could you please stfu?
<kako_> nah
<LINKSWORD2> .... What's your problem?
<KimLaroux> you
<kako_> i'll just use it as a storage pc
<LINKSWORD2> Jeez, I didn't do anything to you.
<Obsidian1723> That works.
<kako_> and large display for irc
<kako_> what a waste of a display
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, I gotta back LINKSWORD2on this one. I haven't seen him be out of line at all.
<kako_> maybe i can get an adapter and use it as a vga monitor
<Obsidian1723> Maybe.
<Obsidian1723> At some point the hardware is just too damn old.
<kako_> yea
<LINKSWORD2> What's the display type, kako?
<Obsidian1723> That's where my .45 comes into play.
<Obsidian1723> I've laid waste to a few PCs that way.
<LINKSWORD2> .... That's usually when I start running, Obsidian1723...
<Obsidian1723> heheheheh
<kako_> the 20' 16:10 full hd display on my imac
<kako_> but why waste bullets
<Obsidian1723> 13-round mags x 12 mags, but it only takes 1 mag and it's a goner anyway.
<kako_> why not just slam on them with your fist
<LINKSWORD2> Nice. So how would you adapt it to VGA? Isn't it built-in?
<Obsidian1723> kako_: fun?
<LINKSWORD2> .... that'll work. :P
<LINKSWORD2> .... Wow. Huge list of update/upgrade packages in Muon.
<kako_> well i did end up breaking the keyboard of a 500mhz ibook g3 by typing on it so yea that should do anythng
<kako_> and yea the display is built in
<LINKSWORD2> .... Ouch? lol
<kako_> but i'm thinking there has to be something that can convert it
<Obsidian1723> ya use muon?
<kako_> to be a monitor
<LINKSWORD2> .... BTW, I honestly wouldn't mind someone sending me a CD or DVD of Precise.
<kako_> sure thing
<kako_> what bit size
<kako_> what distro
<LINKSWORD2> Muon comes default with Oneric. That's what I've been able to get working.
<kako_> i have 10000s of dvds
<Obsidian1723> try this... paste into .bash_aliases and save it, then source .bashrc to reload it, then just type sall and enter in aa terminal to do the string of commands. alias sall='sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get --yes -q --force-yes update && sudo youtube-dl -U && sudo apt-get check -y && sudo apt-get --yes -q --force-yes upgrade && sudo apt-get --yes -q --force-yes dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove -y && sudo apt-get clean -y && sudo
<Obsidian1723> apt-get check -y'
<kako_> all rws
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a 64-bit capable system, but prefer 32-bit distro's.
<LINKSWORD2> Holy crap, Obsidian1723....
<Obsidian1723> No need for muon.
<kako_> kde i presume is your flavor of choice
<Obsidian1723> If you want to be lazy, set a crontab :D
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Obsidian1723> for DE anyway
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu 11.04, currently. 32-bit software.
<Obsidian1723> 1q2.04.1LTS 64bit here, 16GB RAM.
<LINKSWORD2> I think I'm running KDE 4.1?.... (unsure)
<kako_> so you'll want 32 bit kubuntu 12.04 or 12.10
<Obsidian1723> 4.9.4 here
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: I have a lot of custom aliases and do other things like make my prompt turn a different color when at root.
<LINKSWORD2> I prefer the LTS versions. Not impressed with the minor changes between xx.04 and .10.
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, the non LTS are less stable.
<LINKSWORD2> I think they're marked as STS's, (Short-Term Support) ??
<Obsidian1723> 6 months
<kako_> i've never used non lts cause i usually install for the long term
<Obsidian1723> supposedly at 14.04 LTS will go away and Ubuntu will become a rolling distro.
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script/bash_aliases
<Obsidian1723> Last I vchecked, I have something like 250 custom aliases?
<kako_> what happened to 13.04 and 13.10?
<LINKSWORD2> When I use an STS, it's because it's the version I have available to me, and I upgrade to the nearest LTS pretty much immediately.
<Obsidian1723> nt out yet
<Obsidian1723> The 1st # is the year, the 2nd # is the month
<LINKSWORD2> .... WTF? Holy....
<kako_> then why bring up 14.04?
<LINKSWORD2> Obsidian1723: Mind explaining that link's contents?
<Obsidian1723> So 13.10 is 20(13) October (10th month)
<Obsidian1723> Just my aliases. You were shicked at the sall one.
 * LINKSWORD2 *Head-desk.*
<Obsidian1723> I brought up 14.04 to say that eventually there won't be a non-LTS and LTS, it will all be rolling, like CentOS is.
<LINKSWORD2> Haven't seen anything about that.
<LINKSWORD2> .... So, it'll upgrade immediately when there's new packages available for it?
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: Lazy Linux geeks use aliases, crontab, have logs monitored and get emailed. It's our way.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Yep. I need a Geezer-Swatter.....
<Obsidian1723> Well the rolling thing is still a pretty new idea, we'll see if they actually do it.
<LINKSWORD2> *Grin.*
<kako_> has anyone ever stopped to wonder why they didn't build all the linux distros on the same unix core?
<Obsidian1723> Longer the beard, the harder the core. Santa is a newbie :D
<Obsidian1723> kako_: Different philosophy of design. Same kernekl. All source for really 3 distros... Slackware, Debian and Red Hat.
<Obsidian1723> Ever see the Linux Timeline?
<kako_> i know but why 3 different ones
<Obsidian1723> http://futurist.se/gldt/
<kako_> cause couldn't they have all used either debian, red hat, or slackware and gone from there
<Obsidian1723> Those are the 3 oldest.
<kako_> hell why not just linux os
<kako_> instead of ubuntu, mint, fedora, apache, blah blah blah
<Obsidian1723> Well, to some Linux is the kernel, to others it's the OS/distro.
<Obsidian1723> apache is a web server httpd daemon, not a distro. The rest are all forks.
<kako_> ok well apache is still considered linux
<kako_> but still why not all one single os
<kako_> why the massive distro variation
<LINKSWORD2> Well.... I'm gonna go pop a smoke.
<kako_> i mean xfce. kde, and gnome are nice choices to hav
<Obsidian1723> Debain was forked into Ubuntu, which was forked into Mint. Fedora is a Red Hat fork and is like the unstable versions of Ubuntu, whereas CentOS, also a Red Hat fork, is more stable and is more akin to Debian or Ubuntu LTS.
<Obsidian1723> kako_: Different philosophy of design, thats why.
<kako_> ok so why not the same thing with windows
<kako_> or mac
<kako_> especially mac
<kako_> mac is unix after all
<Obsidian1723> If you want totally free, stable, older software, Debian. If you want newer, less free stuff, newer software, Ubuntu. If tyou want Ubuntu with all the video etc codes, all the extra,s Linux Mint.
<Obsidian1723> Mac is not pure Unix. It's been approved as such, but it's not SCO or System V.
<kako_> it is unix at the core
<Obsidian1723> OS X is a hybrid mix of NetXTstep and FreeBSD. FreeBSD is a fork of real Unuix.
<kako_> once again
<kako_> still unix
<Obsidian1723> It's agreed to be under the Unix umbrella, but it is not pure Unix.
<kako_> well no
<Obsidian1723> Go work with AIX, then tell me Mac OS X is like Unix.
<kako_> aix?
<Obsidian1723> AS/400 mainframe OS.
<Obsidian1723> real Unix.
<Obsidian1723> SCO, System V, AIX, etc.
<kako_> i don't have a mainframe to run it on
<kako_> don't get me wrong
<kako_> i love learning new things
<kako_> but mac is unix
<Obsidian1723> I'm just saying, after you run the real deal, you'll see OS X ain't real Unix. They call it that, so yes, it is Unix, but not really. Not to a real Unix programmer, geek, etc old schooler. They can call it a fluffy bear, doesn't make it so.
<Obsidian1723> Even at the kernel level, Linux, Unix, BSD, Mac OS X and Windows are all different.
<kako_> windows is dos
<Obsidian1723> but hey, I've new, only been at this almost 4 decades, what do I know?
<kako_> :D you should know quite a bit
<kako_> but i work with macs a lot
<Obsidian1723> Windows is dos? Now yer trollin
<kako_> windows is dos
<Obsidian1723> Good lord.
<kako_> have you never stripped an os before?
<Obsidian1723> Windoes isnt DOS.
<kako_> yes it is
<kako_> it's different than the initial dos
<kako_> but it is dos
<kako_> and mac is unix
<kako_> and linux is unic
<kako_> and linux is unix
<kako_> mac is a heavily modified and warped unix
<kako_> but after you take the gui away
<kako_> and the failsafes
<Obsidian1723> MS-DOS was fgorked from QDOS which Bill Gates pu8rchased and transformed into MS-DOS. Windows was an optional DE which could run on top of MS-DOS, back in the Windows 1.0 - 3.1.1 days,but once Windows095 came out (which ran under DOS 7.0), that was the last of DOS. 6.2.2 was the last real DOS. Now there really isn't DOS per se, no real DOS. There's a POSIX subsystem, there is DOS compatability, but no real DOS.
<Obsidian1723> Linux ins't Unix either. Good lord. Did you just get some IT cert or something?
<kako_> no
<kako_> as i said
<kako_> i'm 17
<Obsidian1723> then stop being so efeen clueless man.
<kako_> i wish i had an it cert
<Obsidian1723> Seriously, if you said that stuff in some other channels on other networks, they'd hand ye butt to ya.
<kako_> hahahahaa
<kako_> it's true though
<Obsidian1723> Go on EFNET once :D
<LINKSWORD2> Linux was built under the GNU license, which stands for "Gnu is Not Unix".
<LINKSWORD2> Originally, at least.
<kako_> xD
<Obsidian1723> Recursive names are geek fun
<kako_> yes they are
<LINKSWORD2> Right?
<kako_> you are so simple
<kako_> you searched for gnu
<Obsidian1723> Hardly.
<kako_> not you obsidian
<Obsidian1723> No, LINKSWORD2actually has a clue.
<Obsidian1723> You can tell when someone is trollin, or is otherwise clueless, uses Google, I thinjk LINKSWORD2 has it down man.\
<kako_> i am not using google for any of this
<kako_> i've learned it through experience with os
<kako_> for example
<kako_> unix was built on c++ which was built on c# which was built on a machine running dos
<kako_> which means if i were a troll i'd be saying
<kako_> mac is dos
<Obsidian1723> Ok, who was the partner of Dennis Ritchie and who were they and what did they do?
<DarthFrog> kako_:  Unix and C (not C++) are twins.
<Obsidian1723> In 5
<Obsidian1723> 4
<Obsidian1723> 3
<Obsidian1723> 2
<Obsidian1723> 1
<FloodBotK1> Obsidian1723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Obsidian1723> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
<KimLaroux> LOL
<kako_> xD
<KimLaroux> fail
<Obsidian1723> No fail
<kako_> but no c# and unix are not twins
<Obsidian1723> So anwser the question then KimLaroux
<DarthFrog> Not C#, that's MS technology.
<kako_> then why talk about c
<KimLaroux> I'm not sure, actually
<kako_> when i was talking about c#
<kako_> and c++
<kako_> and unix
<kako_> and dos
 * Obsidian1723 noticed neither KimLaroux nor kako_ anwsered my question.
<DarthFrog> kako_:  Unix was written in C.
<kako_> c++ actually
<KimLaroux> Obsidian1723: I'm not pretending to know anything
<Obsidian1723> fail.
<KimLaroux> failing is the only way to learn
<kako_> actually obsidian i don't know either
 * DarthFrog thinks kako_ is a troll.  Please don't feed the troll.
<Obsidian1723> You guys are making my head hurt. I need to go talk to some Windows users. Far less stressful.
<kako_> that's cause most windows users either know a tiny bit of programming
<Obsidian1723> DarthFrog: Agreed. Here comes the banhammer on my ignore list for him.
<KimLaroux> you could go spend some time in ##chemistry
<Obsidian1723> nah
<KimLaroux> it's always entertaining to go there
<Obsidian1723> ah silencio with the banhammer
<kako_> btw obsidian
<kako_> your question
<kako_> they were the group that made unix
<Obsidian1723> I guess that's one way to fix stupid.
<kako_> at bell labs
<Obsidian1723> LINKSWORD2: ok, I need to kick some kids off my lawn. they are putting up pictures of dead penguins. I think Bill sent them. Dagnabbit.
<KimLaroux> Obsidian1723: thanks for the linux map, it's nice
<KimLaroux> I didn't know SUSE was a fork of Slack
<Obsidian1723> KimLaroux: No problem. Save the link, they update it often enoiugh
<Obsidian1723> Yeah terhe is just the 3 main ones.
<Obsidian1723> Slackware 3.3 was my first Linux actually.
<Obsidian1723> ltr all.
<KimLaroux> and that Mandrake was a fork of RH
<KimLaroux> Mandrake was the first distro I seriously used back in 2003
<eshack> hey, I'm looking to upload some files via ftp to my web host, I can't seem to connect with Dolphin, any recommendations?  I was trying with sftp://user@ftp.domain.com:port
<eshack> filezilla is outdated, and I can't seem to connect with that either, though on my Mac, it was easy to setup and do.
<eshack> tried Dolphin, and Krusader, I really could use a tip here.
<eshack> I'm probably doing something dumb, and basic, and overlooking it,
<eshack> when I try port 21, ie the standard method, I get: Your connection to this server has been blocked in a firewall.
<DarthFrog> eshack:  Try fish://user@....
<eshack> DarthFrog: with Dolphin? or Krusader?
<DarthFrog> Dolphin
<eshack> fish://  really?  is that new?
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> !fish
<DarthFrog> Hmm, the bot doesn't know fish.
<DarthFrog> It's a KIO slave.
 * eshack makes a mental note to buy the bot a pole. :)
<eshack> could not connect to host: ftp.domain.com
<DarthFrog> eshack:  Is ssh firewalled on domain.com?
<eshack> ok, my host instructions tell me to use sftp when possible, as that is more secure, however I'm wondering if that is complicating things, or if I have hounded my host too much, and now it is blocking everthing
<eshack> DarthFrog: no, via cli I can get in
<eshack> well at least on my mac
<DarthFrog> You might need to give your password in the URL.
<eshack> let me double check on here via terminal, could I be missing something on here?  openssh?  or something?
<eshack> also, as I typed that out, via ssh I connect to a different domain, the actual server name on the shared host, but via ftp it is my domain name
<eshack> ahhh, ssh connection timed out, server trouble, or I have been blocked out because of too many failed attempts.
<eshack> DarthFrog: is there anything extra I need installed on my box to connect to ssh? or sftp?
<DarthFrog> Well, if you can't connect via ssh, you won't be able to use fish (FIles transferred over SHell protocol).
<DarthFrog> On your end, all you need is a SSH client.
<eshack> ahh, I'm probably missing that.
<eshack> I'm not very partial to Moun, can't seem to find it.
<eshack> hmm, openssh-client already installed.
<eshack> DarthFrog: thanks for the help.  I'm done for the night, I was hoping to just jump on and start uploading, but I will have to work on this later.
<ethang> I just installed from a mini-disk, install seemed to go OK, except X11 doesn't work now
<slimfadi> dafaq is this?
<Aknot> HOw can i make firefox open magnet links in ktorrent?
<sbivol> Aknot: one second, I'm fiddling with this right now
<sbivol> stay tuned
<shadeslayer> Aknot: which release?
<Aknot> ok sbivol
<shadeslayer> it should be fixed imho
<Aknot> kubuntu 12.10
<shadeslayer> see bug 1093220
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<ubottu> bug 1093220 in transmission (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Fix transmission-qt to open magnet links from a browser" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093220
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> they forgot to upload for quantal
<shadeslayer> Aknot: find transmission-qt.desktop
<shadeslayer> you can use dpkg -S transmission-qt.desktop
<shadeslayer> and replace Exec=transmission-qt %F with Exec=transmission-qt %U
<Aknot> i use ktorrent
<shadeslayer> ohhh wait
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> works for me on raring
<sbivol> Aknot: please se this link for a solution: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=u6uviqr8u3e2r91smm8v352nn6&topic=103267.msg881252#msg881252
<sbivol> Aknot: works for me
<Aknot> thanks sbivol
<sbivol> Aknot: when the „Choose an application” dialog appears, choose „/usr/bin/xdg-open” and set it to remember the choice
<shadeslayer> nvm, I'm an idiot
<shadeslayer> I seem to have mis read most of the question :|
<sbivol> shadeslayer: you still help a lot of people most of the time, so It's ok :)
<shadeslayer> doesn't make me less of an idiot for having misread the question :P
<shadeslayer> my brain ran a sed -i -e 's/firefox/chrome/g' -e 's/ktorrent/transmission/g'
<shadeslayer> anyway ... gtg, lunch, ciao
<sbivol> on a totally unrelated note, why are the mozilla people so plain stupid? I understand that they don't build a qt-based Firefox, but why are they insisting on being stupid? setting the STANDARD /usr/bin/xdg-open is The Right Thing(tm) to do even on Gnome
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> you'd have to ask them :P
<shadeslayer> or open a bug report in their tracker
<sbivol> shadeslayer: Firefox on Linux IS a bug, but I still insist on using it... poor me
<shadeslayer> there's a ff build with KDE integration patches
<shadeslayer> but those patches are fugly
<shadeslayer> use chrome/chromium
<shadeslayer> Personally, I don't like FF
<shadeslayer> srsly, bye
<sbivol> I have a strange issue on Raring - opening a magnet link renders the desktop unusable, with Xorg eating 100% CPU
<shadeslayer> sbivol: #ubuntu+1
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> does anybody also have problem in latest libreoffice to print direct? if i print a document, it takes 5-10 minutes until the document is printed...
<Progers> Hi
<Progers> after i installed "Video driver for the AMD Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators" from additional drivers,the desktop effects has turned off i cant turn it on it says"24 desktop effects could not be loaded."i tried to deactivate the driver,but desktop effects still not working.how to turn them back on?
<lordievader> Progers: Are you using Xrender or OpenGL?
<Progers> opengl
<Progers> when i click details he says"For technical reasons it is not possible to determine all possible error causes.""desktop effect system is not running"
<Progers> i use Kubuntu 12.10
<jussi> Progers: I assume you have restarted, right?
<Progers> yes i have restarted the computer after the installation and after the deactivation
<Progers> I think i must remove the driver not just deactivate him.
<Progers> i will try to remove kwinrc
<Progers> and restart
<Progers> Hm
<Progers> still not working
<Progers> any idea how to turnon desktop effects?
<lordievader> Progers: Believe the default shortcut was alt+shift+F12
<Progers> hm
<Progers> now he saying Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues:
<Progers> Window Manager seems not to be running
<shadeslayer> wot
<Progers> http://pastebin.com/YqkmjYSj   this is kwinrs file
<Progers> http://iceimg.com/i/36/a8/b33a81ddfb.png
<Torch> Progers: weird issue. maybe someone on #kde can help?
<Progers> ok
<mfkzt_> how do I put a shortcut on desktop for example for sublime edit 2 ??
<petersaints> I just noticed that there's a newer version of rekonq 2.1. Will it reach quantal backports? Also Ktorrent is still at 4.2 in the official repos and 4.3.1 is already available. Any plans to backport it?
<hateball> mfkzt_: rightclick plasma desktop and add shortcut
<tsimpson> petersaints: #kubuntu-devel is the place to ask
<hateball> mfkzt_: or rightclick item in the k-menu and add it to desktop
<petersaints> ok tsimpson
<mfkzt_> hateball: there is no "add shortcut"
<mfkzt_> hateball: only add widget or add panell
<hateball> mfkzt_: Ah yes. You add a widget, there are shortcut widgets :)
<mfkzt_> ok
<mfkzt_> there isn't :(
<mfkzt_> what's the name of this widget?
<hateball> hmmm, I could swear there used to be.... (I dont use desktop icons)
<hateball> mfkzt_: you could also use the "quickstart" plasmoid
<mfkzt_> it's only the sublime I'm after
<mfkzt_> it doesn't install, it just sits in a folder
<mfkzt_> therefore is not in menu items
<hateball> Right
<hateball> You can still point to the executable file using the quickstart plasmoid
<mfkzt_> if I could put it there it would be even better
<mfkzt_> donno what quickstart plasmoid is... never used it i guess... :(
<hateball> mfkzt_: well it's like a little rocket icon
<hateball> I am using swedish locale so maybe I mistranslate
<hateball> that adds a box on your plasma desktop, that you can customize what sort of shortcuts shows in it
<mfkzt_> actually I am using it LOL
<mfkzt_> it's on my bottom bar
<hateball> :D
<mfkzt_> I have couple of icons there
<hateball> You can rightclick and add another, then
<mfkzt_> yes it opens "known applications" window
<mfkzt_> and it's not a known app
<mfkzt_> so I browse...
<mfkzt_> and error - can't find it ... weird
<mfkzt_> that's not right... I just want to add an icon
<mfkzt_> not an icon in quicklauncher
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> mfkzt_: I guess someone might know if you hang around for a while longer
 * hateball only uses krunner for all the things
<BluesKaj> uses krunner to open / edit files or apps not listed in the kmenu
<hateball> Indexing takes care of the files :)
<BluesKaj> doesn't index
<BluesKaj> turns nepomuk and akonadi off after the OS install
<BluesKaj> or upgrade
<Aknot> Why the tasks in task manager sometimes automatically change their position? how can i change it to normal
<Aknot> Also i uninstalled kwallet and whenever i open chromium it pop ups the kwallet thing
<BluesKaj> if you still had kwallet installed you could have turned it off /disabled it
<BluesKaj> the tasks in the task manager change positions to accomodate new task IDs
<BluesKaj> Aknot, ^
<Aknot> i gues i have to reboot to "refresh" the uninstallation of kwallet
<BluesKaj> no , just reinstall it
<mfkzt_> hateball: krunner / kmenu ?? what are they?
<hateball> mfkzt_: krunner is "alt+f2"
<hateball> mfkzt_: I bind that to alt+space instead however, and then it's easy to just fire it up and type what you want to do
<hateball> mfkzt_: rather than chasing after desktop icons
<mfkzt_> cool
<mfkzt_> I like it
<hateball> mfkzt_: if you turn on indexing you can type filenames etc as well
<mfkzt_> typed "sub" and it's already there!
<hateball> For my most commonly used applications I have keyboard shortcuts bound...
<hateball> But everyone has different workflows :)
<mfkzt_> I like this krunner, what about kmenu?
<hateball> mfkzt_: Oh I dunno if it's even called that any longer. The large "start-button" thing
<mfkzt_> ah right... :)
<mfkzt_> hateball: thanks for your help :)
<hateball> mfkzt_: You're welcome :)
<Aknot> is it possible to get application launcher to right click like in xfce?
<ndrshn> hi everyone
<ndrshn> i have a problem with kubuntu omap
<ramchandraapte> !enter|ndrshn
<ubottu> ndrshn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ndrshn> ok
<ramchandraapte> ndrshn: Please describe your problem.
<ndrshn> when i try to install kubuntu 12.10 on my pandaboard es it gives unmount /cdrom. but there is no cdrom
<ramchandraapte> ndrshn: I believe the Kubuntu OMAP isn't tested as much as Kubuntu on x86 PCs.
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop choose "run command" = krunner
<BluesKaj> mfkzt,^
<ramchandraapte> ndrshn: You can remove that line.
<ndrshn> i can't click rigth on desktop it not response.now i am on kubutnu installation screen
<mfkzt> BluesKaj: I prefer Alt+F2 but thanks that works as well, there is still no icon for sublime text
<ndrshn> ok ok
<ndrshn> i'll try
<BluesKaj> mfkzt, sorry i got here after you asked your original question , so I don't know what your "issue" is .
<mfkzt> np :) I wanted to add an icon for sublime text to my bottom bar / desktop
<mfkzt> st2 is not in app menu either
<BluesKaj> to the panel ?
<ndrshn> ramchandraapte: i'll try to install ubuntu 12.10
<mfkzt> is it called the panel?
<mfkzt> yup the panel, you're right
<mfkzt> it's easy to add from kmenu - just rclick add to panel/desktop done
<mfkzt> but sublime is not in kmenu
<BluesKaj> mfkzt, open the kmenu and type it into the searchbox
<hateball> mfkzt: you can rightclick the menu and add a new item. and then rightclick that and add to desktop :p
<mfkzt> let's see...
<BluesKaj> or drag it into the panel
<hateball> well yeah, if that's where it was supposed to go :)
<BluesKaj> mfkzt, I use what is called a "launcher" , quicklaunch in this case . It's added by clicking on the little cashew icon on the far right of the panel , then add widgets , then type 'quick' into the searchbar, choose the quicklauncher (double click on it )  then you can drag your icons into the quicklaunch
<BluesKaj> you can also move thwe quicklaunch to a convenient area of the panel by opening the panel options with the cashew
<mfkzt> now this is wierd... kmenu>applications>development  I see 3 apps there, now what I right click Edit Applications (KDE Menu Editor) I have 7 apps including sublime I've just added manually (but it's not showing up in menu)
<BluesKaj> you have to make sure the apps added show the path to the executable file , mfkzt...usually /usr/bin
<mfkzt> exe file is in my home/sublime folder
<mfkzt> command: '/home/sjzurek/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text'
<BluesKaj> mfkzt, you just need to drag the icon to the panel from it's location , no need to add it to the kmenu first
<mfkzt> made it!
<mfkzt> added in menu - need to SAVE after all ;)
<BluesKaj> yup
<mfkzt> that obvius that I've missed it lol
<BluesKaj> this what my launchgers look like , on the left beside the Kmenu kicker. http://imagebin.org/244536
<BluesKaj> oops launchers
<hateball> wow, thats quite a font size :o
<Aknot> HOw can i make transmission-qt open magnet links with chromium?
<BluesKaj> this is a large monitor, just use ctrl - to decrease the page size
<mfkzt> very nice BluesKaj I like it
<BluesKaj> simple and I try to keepo it uncluttered
<pwl> hello
<pwl> guys
<pwl> I tried to update my current ati vga card driver by terminal
<pwl> with these commands
<pwl> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<pwl> Unofficial Wiki for the AMD Linux Driver *
<pwl> lastly I remembered I wrote startx command
<pwl> and then I restarted my pc
<pwl> lastly I entered my current users password but my user account can not opening :(
<lordievader> pwl: Was there an error thrown up during the update/install?
<robtygart> Has anyone heard of a USB to audo wire? My audio jack on my laptop is bad I want to hook my laptop to my sound system.
<robtygart> I have seen USB ear phones.
<BluesKaj> pwl, is the login screen reappearing with empty login and password fields after entering your username and password ?
<lordievader> robtygart: They probably had some kind of sound-card on board. There are usb-soundcards available.
<robtygart> lordievader: Thanks. I will take a look at a Sound card. I am hoping to get away with an easy fix.
<BluesKaj> robtygart, have you tried a different audio cable just to make sure it's the output jack and not the cable ?
<lordievader> robtygart: It is not possible to directly connect a jack to USB, usb being digital and jack being analog, you need an Digital to Analog Converter.
<BluesKaj> I have to ask the obvious question
<robtygart> Yep, the loose connection in the comuter
<robtygart> computer*
<BluesKaj> robtygart, do you have a coax spdif output it's like an orange rca analog jack altho it's a digital out
<robtygart> Its a laptop, it only has two. earphones and mic
<BluesKaj> then you would need the coax digital input on your sound system preamp/amp
<BluesKaj> bummer
<robtygart> Bummer
<BluesKaj> no coax spdif out ...that's odd
<BluesKaj> check alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> robtygart, sometimes the digitals are on the back of the laptop , not the sides
<sbalmos> shadeslayer: Figured out the IMAP IDLE issue with Kontact/KMail late last night. Stupid account "folder" wasn't set by default to inherit the account's sync settings.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I believe many laptops don't have an spdif connection, at least my two HP laptops don't.
<pwl> lordievader: do not show error during update/install
<BluesKaj> robtygart, if not then as lordievader suggested , a usb soundcard is the only choice
<pwl> yeah I got plantronics gamecom pro1 headphone
<pwl> it's included own usb sound card
<lordievader> pwl: Can you still login to a tty?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, sometimes the minii-jack audio out works as analog and digital depending what's assigned in asoundrc or phonon
<pwl> I am in guest account now
<pwl> still I try to type my password and I can not login :(
<pwl> its going on as a loop at the login screen
<lordievader> A digital mini-jack, now that is odd.
<lordievader> pwl: Try to login to a tty, X is probably broken. To acces a tty press ctrl+alt+F[1-6], to get back to the login manager ctrl+alt+F7
<BluesKaj> yeah , I've seen the adapters miniplug to rca coax
<pwl> I told these problem one of my friends. He assume PEBKAC problem
<BluesKaj> pwl , or nomodeset in grub
<pwl> I will try virtual keyboard.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | pwl
<ubottu> pwl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pwl> hmm ok I try thx
<lordievader> pwl: Reading a few logs at this point are probably a good idea... but do whatever.
<pwl> how can I read logs
<pwl> may be we can find source of the issue if we will read the logs
<pwl> right ?
<lordievader> pwl: Log in to the tty and run: tail /var/log/syslog
<pwl> man sorry I am newbie what does tty mean ?
<lordievader> pwl: Read a few lines back.
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please i have one question
<qw> how to enable message from upgrade/update system?
<qw> how to disable message from upgrade/update system? *
<mandoguit> qw:  Menu ->  Muon Update Manager -> Settings
<mandoguit> -> Configur Muon Update Manager
<qw> i am use kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> qw, open kmenu>apps>muon package manager>settings>uncheck available updates
<BluesKaj> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<BluesKaj> oph , still supported
<qw> don't see
<BluesKaj> don't see what
<qw> muon package manager>settings>uncheck available updates
<BluesKaj> then choose the package manager , it night be called some thing else
<qw> hmm
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit
<qw> i am see
 * BluesKaj stiill uses synaptic ...still the most useable and stable reference for packages , if you don't mind a few gtk libs on your system
<lobo> hi
<Guest59778> hola
 * susundberg prefers apt-get
<BluesKaj> synaptic is just package reference guide mostly
<BluesKaj> on my setup
<qw> its work
<qw> thank you very mutch
<BluesKaj> apt-get is great for installing removing and update/upgrades , but for finding apps that do certain things I need a package manger to find them sometimes'
 * BluesKaj likes the cli , but I'm not a purist by any means
<qw> didn't work know i am see this message
<qw> see this scrinshoooot http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/547294357.png
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  "apt-cache" will do that for you.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yes , but I like to see the descriptions and associated files etc
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  "apt-cache showpkg <package name>"
<BluesKaj> ok DarthFrog thanks , but i still prefer good ol' synaptic :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/LqwPKALB
 * mandoguit uses aptitude     eg    aptitude search firefox        aptitude show firefox
<Aknot> In dolphin how can i make the "places" icons bigger?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I first encountered Synaptic when I was running Corel Linux (remember that one?).  I thought it an excellent utility.
<BluesKaj> BBL, ..stuff to do
<qw> how i am search my telephon from IMEI
<MichaelP> How do i boot into cli ?
<Aknot> How can i get folders etc to to switch like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZcYh0XbMM
<mandoguit> MichaelP:   hold shift key down during bootup which will bring up the grub boot menu.  you can then select the recovery option which will take you to  cli
<MichaelP> mandoguit, i done that but can't get no internet connection
<MichaelP> Can't get nomodeset working in kernel line.. so want to install fglrx from commandline
<mandoguit> MichaelP:   try googling on how to initiate an internet connection from cli... the ubuntu sites should have lots of info on doing this
<MichaelP> ok
<fruct> hello all please help me to return buttons (close, minimise, fullscreen) on windows
<andybiker> Hi, I've been looking around the internet and have discovered Lucid lynx. Is there an up to date version of a trinity kubuntu?
<andybiker> fruct, try using a console and running metacity -replace
<andybiker> Is Trinity available from the repos
<andybiker> ?
<fruct> andybiker, no protokol specified and unable open X display :0
<andybiker> what chat application are you using?
<andybiker> nm
<Torch> fruct: system settings -> window decorations -> configure buttons (button at the bottom)
<fruct> Torch, buttons work fine before upgrade nvidia driver
<Torch> fruct: assuming that windows still have title bars... if these are missing too, kwin is gone.
<Torch> fruct: screenshot?
<fruct> Torch, one minute, don't go away
<andybiker> What did people think of the trinity desktop?
<Torch> i thought it was a waste of effort, to be honest
<fruct> Torch, http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130128/uU1t0z1d.png
<Torch> fruct: your window manager, probably kwin, is gone.
<Torch> fruct: alt+f2 and type "kwin" and return
<fruct> Torch, no changes =(
<fruct> I set default
<Torch> fruct: which default did you set? to what value?
<fruct> I press button "default"
<vbgunz> I have an android phone and would like to use it as a remote control to my kde desktop. if using vnc is the only recommended method, which vnc server would be simplest to setup?
<przemek__> hello my Dears , i have a kubuntu 12.04 , i wanna change change it on 12.10 , can i do it without loosing data ,desktop settings?
<przemek__> like form console?
<przemek__> from*
<DarthFrog> przemek__:  yes, easily.
<przemek__> DarthFrog: hello Sir give me instruction please :)
<DarthFrog> przemek__:  First, edit the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change "Prompt=LTS" to "Prompt=normal".
<DarthFrog> przemek__: Then run "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<DarthFrog> przemek__:  Then get a cup of coffee and watch it happen. :-)
<przemek__> haha lovely thank you very much! :) your great guy thank you again
<riccardo> holaa
<Aknot> Anyone know how i can add intergalactic fm stations to radio tray? Their stations can be only dled from facebook page but radio tray requires url. https://www.facebook.com/IntergalacticFM/app_297412757023541
<mandoguit> Aknot:   might be some info at  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-54828.html
<Aknot> mandoguit nice, it worked :D
<mandoguit> Aknot:  cool  :)
<Frozenthia> Is anyone available to help me with something?
<lordievader> What do you need help with, Frozenthia?
<Frozenthia> I just installed Kubuntu on my brother's desktop, and he has a custom computer with an Nvidia graphics card. The only way I could get past the loading screen where the icons fade in is with alt shift F12 or something.
<Frozenthia> After I did that, I installed "nvidia-current," rebooted, and now it black screens with a lot of errors.
<lordievader> Frozenthia: alt + shift + F12 disables desktop composition, it needs OpenGL. Have you installed the nVidia driver?
<Frozenthia> Yeah. Once I installed nvidia-current, it no longer boots at all.
<Frozenthia> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<lordievader> Frozenthia: How did you install the driver? Through the jockey/additional drivers?
<Frozenthia> I did it through the terminal.
<lordievader> Frozenthia: Did you download the binary from the nVidia website and install it in that way?
<Frozenthia> No.
<lordievader> Frozenthia: How then, what commands did you use to install the driver?
<Frozenthia> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Frozenthia> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lordievader> Frozenthia: Run "sudo jockey-kde" and see what it recommends.
<Frozenthia> I can't get into KDE or even a terminal, even through recovery mode. What do you suggest?
<Auslin> sudo apt-get purge --remove nvidia-current
<lordievader> Frozenthia: Not even through the recovery mode? Boy... because of the kernel panic?
<Frozenthia> Yeah.
<Auslin> ehm can you ctrl+alt+f1?
<lordievader> Frozenthia: Don't think it would do much good but you could try the nomodeset.
<lordievader> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lordievader> Or !single
<lordievader> !single
<lordievader> Hmm... Well that is another kernel option...
<Auslin> then log in, then "sudo service kdm stop"
<Frozenthia> Oh, I looked at those, didn't know what they were.
<lordievader> Frozenthia: In grub when you hit e you can edit the kernel boot parameters.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: not being able to mount the root filesystem is a boot problem. maybe you [un]plugged another HDD/USB after installation so that your disk names changed. this shouldn't be a problem, since Kubuntu uses UUIDS as disk identifiers, but maybe you edited /etc/fstab by hand?
<Frozenthia> No. I didn't touch anything. The only command after installation was nvidia's xconfig, and then reboot.
<Frozenthia> nomodeset did not fix it.
<sbivol> I wouldn't suspect the nVidia driver in such a situation. It doesn't touch this boot stage.
<Frozenthia> I marked it and booted from disk.
<Frozenthia> Did I do it incorrectly?
<Auslin> Frozenthia. after booting you cant pass grub?
<Frozenthia> Oh, I didn't do it correctly. I'm new at this.
<Frozenthia> No, I can't pass grub. It black screens and goes to the kernal panic error, and then I have to manually restart.
<Frozenthia> from the edit, nomodeset does not work.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: your GRUB menu lists some entries. it should also contain old Linux entries. do you have any of these entries?
<sbivol> Frozenthia: I mean, do you have more than one kernel version listed in GRUB on that machine, maybe in a submenu?
<Frozenthia> Ubunu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, Memory test/Memory test
<Frozenthia> GNU Grub version 2.00-7ubuntu11
<Frozenthia> Advanced, Ubuntu with Linux 3.5.0-17-generic and the same but with (recovery mode)
<sbivol> try to boot the one under Advanced (without recovery mode)
<Frozenthia> Hm, "$vt_handoff" is in the options for the linux boot line in the edit. I didn't remove that when I used nomodeset. I didn't see it in that forum thread.
<Frozenthia> Okay.
<Frozenthia> Same error.
<Frozenthia> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<Frozenthia> Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu
<Auslin> I'd have same problems with nvidia (in my case drvers 173, videocard geforce5200) :\. Finally I decided to install drivers manually, not that hard I just had to enter in console mode and stop kdm, it takes nomore that 4 commands.
<Frozenthia> Call Trace: lots of hexes and panic, mount block, initrd, prepare namespace, etc
<sbivol> Frozenthia: the only solution that I see would be to boot a live CD, mount your / partition and chroot into it, then reinstall GRUB and the kernel. but that's probably not worth it since you have just installed the system, so it would be easier to reinstall
<sbivol> probably faster, too
<Auslin> I second the reinstall
<Frozenthia> Yeah, I don't mind doing that. But what will I do about the Nvidia drivers? I don't want to freeze at the login anymore.
<Auslin> I can help you with manual installation
<Auslin> what's the model ogf your graphics card?
<sbivol> Frozenthia: I am almost sure that it has nothing to do with that driver
<lordievader> Frozenthia: I'd recommend installing the driver through the jockey.
<Frozenthia> Not sure at the moment, Auslin. sbivol, you're probably right. I just assumed.
<Frozenthia> I'll go ahead and install again.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: make sure to reboot at least once the new system, before installing the nvidia driver, so that you will at least confirm for yourself that everything's ok before the driver install
<Frozenthia> Good idea. I will.
<Auslin> Frozenthia:what's the model of the grapchi card? If any :)
<Frozenthia> I think it's the GTX 580, but not certain.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: I second lordievader's advice to install via jockey-kde. it's The Right Way(tm).
<Frozenthia> Haha
<Auslin> and dont use xorg-edgers ppa please :P
<Auslin> really not recommended unless you have Intel graphics
<Frozenthia> The F12 shortcut isn't working to get me past the fading logos this time.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: is it the LiveCD or the installed system?
<Frozenthia> Installed. It freezes after the install when it asks me to reboot, too.
<Frozenthia> I had the same problem on KDE on Arch, which was a nightmare and led me to Kubuntu.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: the freeze after asking to reboot is a known issue, I think. not something to worry about
<sbivol> Frozenthia: how does your disk/partition configuration look like?
<Frozenthia> I told it to install on the whole disk. I don't know how that stuff works.
<sbivol> and you have no other disks in the computer?
<Frozenthia> No
<sbivol> Frozenthia: when you boot the system, in the grub menu, add the parameter nouveau.accel=0 to the kernel and boot
<sbivol> this article talks about the same issue, I think: http://my-blerg.blogspot.com/2012/08/installing-opensuse-121-kde-version.html
<sbivol> Frozenthia: this wiki describes how to add kernel parameters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<sbivol> I don't own that graphics card, so I can't really test anything, but someone on the forums sais he managed to get it working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12322423&postcount=4
<Frozenthia> : D
<Frozenthia> I'll look at this
<Frozenthia> Now grub won't start. -_-
<sbivol> what's the error?
<Frozenthia> Goes grey for a moment, but just keeps going.
<sbivol> if you keep pressing Shift immediately after powering on the computer, does the GRUB menu appear?
<Frozenthia> No.
<Frozenthia> Anyway, I'm in.
<Frozenthia> Finally.
<Frozenthia> I just need to get the appropriate drivers that will prevent the freezes but also get me into the OS.
<sbivol> Frozenthia: try jockey-kde (Additional Drivers in the menu)
<Frozenthia> It won't open this time.
<Frozenthia> The icon pops up near the mouse cursor but it never opens.
<Frozenthia> It did the first time I installed Kubuntu.
<Frozenthia> Oh, it's open now.
<Frozenthia> Since nvidia-current didn't work, should I use "NVIDIA binary/Xorg driver, kernel module, and VDPAU library"?
<sbivol> if it's there, it is probably safe enough to use it
<sbivol> on the othr hand, I have no recent experience with nvidia so you could google it first
<sbivol> Frozenthia: good luck and don't give up :)
#kubuntu 2013-01-29
<KJ_agent007> hey techdude
<Eroskzn> i need help with software updates not able to download from getdeb
<Eroskzn> am i in the wrong channel , can someone help me please
<hateball> Eroskzn: Well getdeb is a third party repo, so
<Eroskzn> sorry i'm new to this
<Eroskzn> where must i check or ask for help
<Senjai> Just how different is Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<Aknot> ubuntu uses unity, kubuntu uses kde
<Aknot> kde is the logical system while unity is marketed towards apple fanatics and other fashionable consumers
<Senjai> Well
<Senjai> I dislike the move from Gnome
<Senjai> and the last time I was ingrained in the environment it used Gnome
<Aknot> gnome was very good before they moved to gnome shell
<Senjai> I like the windows-type UI Kubuntu appears to use, I'm concerned with compatability with some ubuntu apps
<Senjai> Im very.. uninitiated.. well not so much, but enough to have to ask questions
<Aknot> there is a kde "version" for every ubuntu program
<Aknot> or kde program for gtk program i should say
<Aknot> so i suggest always install kde variant
<Senjai> And I think there are ways to install a gtk program, as long as you have the dependancies met right?
<Senjai> You can run gtk programs in a kde environment. I think.
<Senjai> Without having a GTK desktop
<Senjai> Is this correct?
<Aknot> yes you can install them fine but they might look worse because they dont match the theme and they dont integrate to system tray etc aswell as qt (kde) programs
<Senjai> Oh, Kde programs are all build with Qt?
<Aknot> yes
<Senjai> I dont mind
<Senjai> just as long as I can still use the programs
<FlameReaper-PC> Depends on how you have them installed. I don't know if any post-install modifications are made by distros to improve the look and feel of GTK apps
<FlameReaper-PC> as far as I know using (K)ubuntu
<FlameReaper-PC> it's pretty smooth sailing for me
<Senjai> Yea, I'll try it out then
<Senjai> Thanks for your opinions.
<Aknot> senjai which gtk programs do u mean specifically? im sure we can find u kde replacement
<Senjai> Music player, starts with C
<Senjai> that I'm worried about
<FlameReaper-PC> though I think I customized my build a lot
<FlameReaper-PC> Clementine?
<Senjai> Streams radio from lasst.fm and such
<Aknot> clementine?
<Senjai> Clementine
<Senjai> yea
<Aknot> clementine is kde :D
<Senjai> Mind slow tonight.
<Aknot> and i use it
<FlameReaper-PC> I think it's originally built in Qt
<Aknot> its wonderful
<FlameReaper-PC> so KDE should be able to display it well
<Senjai> Sorry for asking the silly questions then
<Senjai> lol
<Aknot> np :P
<FlameReaper-PC> somehow it doesn't work on mine, but I might need to look back at why I can't
<FlameReaper-PC> because sometimes these problems can be very specific per person...
<FlameReaper-PC> amarok is fine for me but might be a tad too heavy :P
<FlameReaper-PC> hence why I depend on audacious a lot
<Aknot> flamereaper how come clementine doesnt work??
<FlameReaper-PC> Aknot: on mine?
<FlameReaper-PC> I can't remember
<FlameReaper-PC> what error it threw out on the terminal last time I tried
<Aknot> did u try reinstall?
<FlameReaper-PC> I did, but that didn't seem to help
<FlameReaper-PC> well it was quite sometime ago and I'm currently settling on Amarok and/or Audacious for music players
<Aknot> try minirok, its amarok without all the crap
<FlameReaper-PC> Tried, but somehow I didn't like it :P
<Aknot> okok
<Senjai_> Virtual box kicked me off :/
<FlameReaper-PC> Aknot: guess can't really persuade someone who's comfortable with what they have even though there are better options eh :P
<Aknot> true true
<Senjai> Last question, is there any downside to installing via Wubi
<jackyalcine> just a tad bit slower of a system, from my personal trials.
<Aknot> ive never tried wubi
<Aknot> why not just do proper install?
<FlameReaper-PC> tried and despaired when there's a new distro release
<Aknot> i mean if u like kde that is
<FlameReaper-PC> and the migration from Wubi to a full partition is quite a work out
<Senjai> Yea
<Senjai> Thats my proble FlameReaper-PC
<Senjai> Im uninstalling the wubi
<Senjai> because its slow as crap
<Senjai> I had Ubuntu 12.04
<FloodBotK1> Senjai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aknot> senjai just do proper kubuntu install :D
<Senjai> cleared it to install kbuntu 12.10
<Senjai> Ugh, gotta find a usb drive
<Senjai> or an old ipod..
<FlameReaper-PC> Senjai: Here's a tip - back-up your home folder
<Senjai> Why?
<FlameReaper-PC> and when you do a partition install
<FlameReaper-PC> just unload them into the new home folder
<Senjai> yea, i wanted fresh of fresh of fresh though. Make sure none of the old issues come over.
<Senjai> I have all my important stuff backed up into windows
<Senjai> Via mount -t ntfs... etc
<FlameReaper-PC> because most apps you use will have their configurations kept into that home folder
<Senjai> Oh thats fine,
<FlameReaper-PC> well it's fine if you want a fresh restart though
<Senjai> I'd like to start fresh
<FlameReaper-PC> I think I might consider that
<Senjai> Fresh start?
<FlameReaper-PC> and keep only documents produced from the old partition
<FlameReaper-PC> Senjai: Yes
<Senjai> I only kept files
<Senjai> configurations can hurt you, in my experience
<FlameReaper-PC> Yes
<FlameReaper-PC> especially if your current install can't mirror the previous ones
<Senjai> it wont
<Senjai> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Wubi) --> Kubuntu 12.10 (partitioned)
<Senjai> It would be.. iffy
<FlameReaper-PC> yea
<Senjai> then having to go through and purge one by one as issues arise would be.. annoying
<Senjai> lol
<FlameReaper-PC> well it won't hurt to keep some specific configs though
<Senjai> Are the repos the same as ubuntus
<FlameReaper-PC> it is
<Aknot> i always do fresh install
<Aknot> most hassle free
<FlameReaper-PC> well kubuntu is basically a KDE Ubuntu
<FlameReaper-PC> so things are as simple as that
<FlameReaper-PC> its just a matter of DEs
<FlameReaper-PC> right, I guess I'll want to try a cross compilation now
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> good morning :D
<FlameReaper-PC> hello ovidiu-florin and good... afternoon :D
<ovidiu-florin> what's the discution topic ?
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<Senjai> My noobiness
<Senjai> Not even sure how much i remember about linux operation
<Senjai> gotta learn bash and the file system all over again
<ovidiu-florin> Senjai: have you tried using windows?
<Senjai> ovidiu-florin, sorry?
<ovidiu-florin> (^ not a recommendation )
<ovidiu-florin> I thought you might have used windows or something, that being the cause you forgot these
<Senjai> I use windows now.
<Senjai> I was a hobbiest programmer some years back
<Senjai> but its been a while
<Senjai> Had to use windows for school, and work
<FlameReaper-PC> I use everything that I can get my hands on, either by handover or self-obtaining
<FlameReaper-PC> so far my life with usage has been revolving around Windows and (K)Ubuntu, with a little bit of Mac
<FlameReaper-PC> as a user, I must say, I really like working with Ubuntu a lot
<ovidiu-florin> I've managed to switch completly to kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> haven't used windows in more than 5 years
<FlameReaper-PC> Windows for a lot of things is a given, but some specific tasks I can only do in (K)Ubuntu because... it's hell of a lot easy :P
<ovidiu-florin> I use it a little bit now for cross compiling
<Senjai> I will never ever use a mac
<ovidiu-florin> but nothing more
<Senjai> ovidiu-florin, you obviously dont work in finance
<Senjai> ll
<Senjai> lol
<FlameReaper-PC> I'm about to attempt a cross-compile of the gimp-painters
<FlameReaper-PC> of the 2.7 alpha branch
<ovidiu-florin> I work in stock marchet
<ovidiu-florin> Senjai: ^
<Senjai> really? Where
<Senjai> What do you do
<ovidiu-florin> Romania
<ovidiu-florin> right now implementing the FIX protocol with Qt
<ovidiu-florin> via the QuickFix engine with a custom framework on top
<Senjai> What exchange do you work with in Romania?
<Senjai> I know nothing about that country
<Senjai> lol
<ovidiu-florin> we have a relationship with a company in chicago
<ovidiu-florin> kind of partners
<ovidiu-florin> just asked simmilar on #kde, how would kubuntu perform on a tablet?
<ovidiu-florin> or touch screen ultrabook?
<Aknot> doesnt kde have some "mode" made for tablets and touchscreen
<ovidiu-florin> yes it does
<ovidiu-florin> but Kubuntu should also have Plasma Notebook
<ovidiu-florin> from what someone from #kde told me
<ovidiu-florin> how do I activate/use that?
<ovidiu-florin> also has*
<away> system settings -> workspace behavior -> workspace
<ovidiu-florin> away: whooooaaaa
<Aknot> pacino
<jackyalcine> oh boy http://i.imgur.com/QJE2D1Q.png :(
<jackyalcine> 6 hours for upgrade to 13.04
<Aknot> did 13.04 come out already?
<Unit193> 13.04 stands for April, 2013.
<Aknot> lol i never realised that they were dates :D
<ovidiu-florin> Aknot: I think it came out allready, or atleast a beta or something
<Aknot> one of the ubuntu devs said that ubuntu might become rolling release after 14.04
<FlameReaper-PC> <ovidiu-florin> but Kubuntu should also have Plasma Notebook
<FlameReaper-PC> you mean plasma-netbook
<FlameReaper-PC> just sudo apt-get plasma-netbook. can't remember what's the package name in apt
<FlameReaper-PC> but I think it's that
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper-PC: what are you answering to?
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: about your question about the Plasma Notebook (Netbook actually) UI
<ovidiu-florin> away told me how to activate it, and I did
<ovidiu-florin> my reaction was whoooooaaaa
<FlameReaper-PC> I really think that with touchscreen keyboard integration
<FlameReaper-PC> and a few tweaks to it
<ovidiu-florin> it's allready installed by default
<FlameReaper-PC> it can really be used for a touchscreen environment
<ovidiu-florin> I hope so
<FlameReaper-PC> I really liked that, though I'm defaulting to the desktop appearance
<FlameReaper-PC> rather than netbook
<FlameReaper-PC> using the netbook UI was fun though
<FlameReaper-PC> wow, my college's connection when trying to use git is pretty horrible
<FlameReaper-PC> guess downloading movies is all that my college's network is good for :P
<ovidiu-florin> I plan to purchase a windows 8 tabled
<ovidiu-florin> erase windows 8
<ovidiu-florin> and put kubuntu on it
<ovidiu-florin> opinions?
<FlameReaper-PC> I don't know how it works though for Win8
<FlameReaper-PC> best get an x86 tab
<FlameReaper-PC> because if you get an ARM tab
<ovidiu-florin> intel atom?
<FlameReaper-PC> yes
<FlameReaper-PC> also with a Win8 tab
<FlameReaper-PC> I'd like to anticipate that the process of wiping Win8 out of it isn't as easy as we'd like to think
<ovidiu-florin> not necessarily this one but something like it: http://www.emag.ro/tableta-asus-memo-cu-procesor-intel-174-atom-dual-core-z2760-1-6ghz-10-1-2gb-ddr2-64gb-wi-fi-bluetooth-4-0-microsoft-windows-8-white-me400c-1a013w/pd/E1LMNBBBM/?ref=nl&zone=box_43&unit=0.5&id=1027&emag_click_id=07ff0c8f621a6293c61e5614167950f0&ref=afs
<Aknot> I had some small tearing on videos and on youtube videos. So i uninstalled ati fglrx drivers to see if its because of that. Now when i move windows they are extremely laggy and i still have tearing
<FlameReaper-PC> if its anything like Acer's Iconia w700/w701 tabs then I guess the difficulties is as hard as installing (K)Ubuntu on a regular netbook
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: that looks good, and doesn't seem to have any possible difficulties you might have when trying to install
<FlameReaper-PC> but I suppose you might want to do some self-study whether you can even try booting a live USB/SD card session on it
<ovidiu-florin> it's like a netbook without a keyboard and with touchscreen
<mahesh_> hi
<mahesh_> can any one please help me to resolve an issue with packages? I am not able to install any thing by apt-get command in kubuntu 12.04 LTS. I am getting error as : "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<lordievader> mahesh_: You have broken packages to fix this run: "sudo apt-get -f install" from a terminal if this doesn't work see the first answer from this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141370/how-to-fix-a-broken-package-when-apt-get-install-f-does-not-work
<mahesh_> @<lordievader> : Thanks
<robtygart> I messed up my login screen, I deleted a theme and did not set a new one...  now I can't log in.
<robtygart> I get this message Can not open /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/steampunk
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585157/
<mahesh_> I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585157/ can ny one help me out in this?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Have you tried what I told you?
<robtygart> Hello
<robtygart> I messed up my login screen, I deleted a theme and did not set a new one... now I can't log in. Anyone have an idea
<robtygart> I get this message Can not open /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/steampunk
<invariant> I get the following message when opening a pdf file: okular: cannot connect to X server
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : I follow your path but not able to find out the exact command, here in my case what should replace " path-to-the-deb-file"
<elliria> robtygart: This page might have some ideas that coukd help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/517803
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517803 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm fails to start: "/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais cannot be opened"" [High,Fix released]
<mahesh_> in want to install gedit
<robtygart> elliria: Thanks
<elliria> robtygart: I hope it works. :)
<lordievader> mahesh_: Ah my error, seems that was the wrong page. Did you update your package list prior to installing gedit?
<mahesh_> yep
<robtygart> how can I enter recovery mode?
<robtygart> I can't login
<robtygart> or even see the login screen
<lordievader> mahesh_: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mahesh_> ok
<lordievader> robtygart: If you hold shift during grub you can select te recovery mode, it is probably under Advanced Options.
<robtygart> no grub
<robtygart> I only have one partition
<lordievader> robtygart: You do have grub, even if you have 1 partition.
<lordievader> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : I just tried it and found below
<mahesh_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mahesh_>  libwvstreams4.6-extras
<mahesh_>  wvdial
<mahesh_>  libuniconf4.6
<mahesh_>  gnome-ppp
<FloodBotK1> mahesh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robtygart> Oh ok
<mahesh_> please have a look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585269/
<lordievader> mahesh_: Have you tried installing the dependencies manually?
<mahesh_> yep
<mahesh_> Package: libwvstreams4.6-extras
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Package: libuniconf4.6
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Package: wvdial
<robtygart> lordievader: did not work
<elliria> robtygart: Unless something has changed since I last had my hands on a real computer, you should be able to hit the Esc key over and iver during boot to bring up the GRUB menu.
<robtygart> shift
<lordievader> robtygart: Btw what happens when you get to your failed login screen and press ctrl+alt+F1?
<elliria> over and over, sorry for the typo.
<robtygart> lordievader: nothing
<robtygart> Its asking for a login screen it does not have
<robtygart> I have SSH access
<lordievader> mahesh_: It seems to me that all of those packages depend on wvdial, and that one depends on libwvstrams4.6-extras... but that one also complains about something,..
<robtygart> But I can't add any folders
<lordievader> robtygart: Hmm if you cannot get to a tty then the recovery mode is the only option... I could have sworn it was shift during boot to get to the grub menu.
<robtygart> Where to I press it att
<robtygart> at*
<robtygart> What screen
<elliria> Last I tried, it was Esc.
<lordievader> robtygart: After the bios. Simply hold it and see if you get the grub menu.
<lordievader> elliria: Could be both ;)
<robtygart> nothing
<robtygart> Trying again
<elliria> robtygart: I press it again and again until it works. :)
<robtygart> got it
<lordievader> robtygart: Great boot into the recovery mode, probably under Advanced Options.
<elliria> lordievader: Possibly. (: I haven't been able to play with Kubuntu in half a year.
<robtygart> What option?
<lordievader> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<lordievader> Hmm, that is not what I wanted.
<robtygart> lordievader: I am on the recovery menu,
<robtygart> resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub.......
<lordievader> robtygart: elliria gave you a link some time ago, follow that I suppose.
<robtygart> I don't understand what part of his link I am to look at?
<elliria> It has some suggestions - the best appeared to be a way of booting with no theme at all. I get the impression from your error message that Kubuntu still thinks there's a theme.
<elliria> <--- girl  (:
<lordievader> robtygart: If the kdm config file can be found it can be adjusted to a existing theme, however I have no idea where kdm keeps its config files...
<elliria> This was the part I figured could work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/517803/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517803 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm fails to start: "/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais cannot be opened"" [High,Fix released]
<robtygart> lordievader: I fixed it
<robtygart> Puppy Linux ROCKS!!!!
<robtygart> I loaded puppy Linux and renamed a file.
<elliria> robtygart: Good thinking! (:
<lordievader> You know you could've done the same from the recovery mode ;)
<lordievader> But it's a good alternative :)
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : I was disconnected. Can you please help me?
<robtygart> lordievader: yah but I could not figure out how
<robtygart> its 3AM its too late.
<lordievader> robtygart: Ah, that explains it :P
<lordievader> mahesh_: A conclusion I made earlier: It seems to me that all of those packages depend on wvdial, and that one depends on libwvstrams4.6-extras... but that one also complains about something,..
<lordievader> mahesh_: What comes to mind it that they might be in a repo that is not by default enabled.
<mahesh_> ok, so what will be the solution on this?
<mahesh_> I am nopt able to install any thing due to this...
<lordievader> mahesh_: Can you pastebin the file: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : Do I need to run it in terminal?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Yes copy the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> done
<lordievader> mahesh_: Could you send me the link ;)
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585473/
<mahesh_> here it is
<elliria> Did mahesh_ try sudo apt-get install -f
<mahesh_> <elliria>  : Already tried mate but not wroking :(
<lordievader> mahesh_: Doesn't seem like there is a repo missing/deactivated.
<elliria> Darn.
<lordievader> elliria: Uhu...
<mahesh_> ok..
<lordievader> mahesh_: Try "sudo dpkg -r gedit; sudo apt-get -f install"
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mahesh_> Do you want me to provide full screen print?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Yes please.
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585503/
<lordievader> mahesh_: Does it give the message "no installed package" for: "sudo dpkg -r libwvstreams4.6-extras libwvstreams4.6-extras wvdial gnome-ppp"
<mahesh_> <lordievader> I think this one worked
<lordievader> mahesh_: Now what happens when you run sudo apt-get install -f, it should not do anything...
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585539/
<mahesh_> plese have alook
<mahesh_> <lordievader> Is it worked?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Looks good, run the "sudo apt-get -f install" again, should not do anything...
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> just tried : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585554/
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : Looks like it is fixing now
<mahesh_> ;)
<lordievader> mahesh_: Well it installed the package. Be sure to update before installing gedit again.
<mahesh_> sudo apt-get update
<mahesh_> right?
<lordievader> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> it is asking me to press Y or N : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585584/
<mahesh_> Do I suppose to proceed? with Y
<lordievader> mahesh_: There is a kernel update in it, ever had trouble updating your kernel? If not you can procede.
<mahesh_> ok...
<mahesh_> it is running now
<mahesh_> <lordievader> : I think this is fix now, all credit goes to you. I really appreciate your help!
<lordievader> mahesh_: No problem, glad I could be of service.
<mahesh_> <lordievader> I would like to keep in touch with you, do you have FB account so that I can be in touch with you?
<lordievader> mahesh_: I'm usually on here.
<lordievader> mahesh_: I'm also on #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic topics.
<mahesh_> with same <lordievader> alias?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Yes.
<mahesh_> ok
<mahesh_> you are from ?
<lordievader> !OT
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mahesh_> I am not getting it? !OT?
<lordievader> mahesh_: Joint the offtopic channel for those kind of conversations ;)
<mahesh_> ok, sure.
<mahesh_> <lordievader> Anyways thanks again
 * wakeup is using a ZTE-BLADE running Android 2.3.5 (GRJ22)
 * wakeup is using a ZTE-BLADE running Android 2.3.5 (GRJ22)
<away> http://i.imgur.com/ohz7ox2.png look at the top right corner, the maximize/minimize/exit buttons have an awkward spacing
<away> why is that, and how can I fix it?
<away> this happens in every application, not only dolphin
<hateball> away: You can edit window decorations
<away> yeah, I just found the option
<away> thanks though
<hateball> away: ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ed346765> people, I planning a ssd upgrade (probably samsung pro 840) for my laptop, is there anything I need to know, any problems or issues, I probably do a fresh install of kubuntu + multiboot of win7, any thoughts on this? thanks
<lordievader> ed346765: Research how you can decrease the number of read/writes to the disk.
<ed346765> lordievade: isnt that the feature of the drive (all new drives?)
<lordievader> ed346765: Drive might cache, but still the OS decides how many times it will read/write to disk.
<wakeup> Ä° just upgraded my kde veersion to 4.9.8 rc2 but now it shows the kickoff menu transparent
<wakeup> Ä° mean the first line
<wakeup> I created a bug report on ppa bugs on launvhpad
<wakeup> Has anyone experienced this?
<wakeup> This makes text unreadable
<sbivol> wakeup: could you show a screen capture?
<wakeup> sbibol https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1108813/+attachment/3505639/+files/transparent_bug.webm
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1108813 in Kubuntu PPA "transparent backgrounds for menus makes texts unreadable" [Undecided,New]
<wakeup> Ä° recorded a video
<wakeup> Ä° hope u can view it
<wakeup> sbivol: sorry i forgot to tag u
<sbivol> wakeup: Yes, I've seen that on a friend's laptop with nVidia graphics on Kubuntu 12.10. now he's on 13.04 and no issues whatsoever with the graphics
<BluesKaj> sbivol, I have a few "issues" with graphics on 13.04 , not sure if nvidia is at fault . i think it could be the latest KDE/Kwin
<wakeup> sbivol: thanks can i rwvert it back
<wakeup> Revert*
<sbivol> wakeup: i'm playing with that laptop right now, and that specific issue is gone. as I see, he also changed his Plasma theme to a darker one. could you try that too?
<wakeup> sbivol: thanks. Ä° will try that after going home :)
<sbivol> BluesKaj: what kind of issues do you have? maybe I can check them on this laptop
<BluesKaj> sbivol, system settings>user management crashes . I'm testing a new music player as requested by kubuntu-devel and it seems to not see me as part of the users and , but I'm the only user ,
<BluesKaj> so i can't check the user management settings
<sbivol> BluesKaj: user management is broken at the moment, people on #kubuntu-devel are aware and working on it. but that's not related to graphics :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , well system settings is afaik
<sbivol> BluesKaj: why would a music player need to know anything about users? seems weird
<BluesKaj> and as I said before it could be the new KDE version
<sbivol> BluesKaj: what player is it?
<BluesKaj> Cantata , it appears to be like a PIM , optional database usage etc , with netstreaming capabilities , and music player daemon
<sbivol> BluesKaj: sounds complex...
<BluesKaj> clunky at this point and it just crashed when I changed the path to the external hdd where media is stored
<BluesKaj> guess I need to link it
<Guest13914> ciao
<sbivol> BluesKaj: did you solve your problem?
<BluesKaj> sb seems so i ran this, sudo usermod -aG users kaj
<BluesKaj> sbivol,^
<sbivol> BluesKaj: yep, that added user kaj to the group „users”
<BluesKaj> that's where it had to be added , and i no longer receive the warning that I'm not in the "users group "
<Preflext> kwin rules are awesome.
<eshack> ok, I'm working on a Warning Label for Linux, I need a few more ideas.  So far I have, "Warning, Long term use of Linux may cause you to become addicted.  Look for symptoms such as:  1.  Clicking on things and expecting them to open before you have even thought about clicking again. 2.  Expecting a computer to boot up before you have time to pour yourself a cup of coffee. " … you get the idea.  Any more?
<eshack> 3.  Expecting a computer to never lock up on you.
<eshack> 4.  Expecting all Operating Systems to give you as many programs free of charge.
<eshack> 5.  Expecting all Operating Systems to give you as many options to configure your computer.
<eshack> 6.  A very negative Outlook of Microsoft Products
<Torch> eshack: all these are the short term effects newbies (like you probably are) show.
<Torch> eshack: i also don't see why this should be on topic on a kubuntu support channel
<lordievader> !OT
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eshack> Torch: oh, right, perhaps I should have taken this to offtopic
<eshack> just didn't seem too busy in here, so I thought it wouldn't be a problem
<przemek> hello Dears how to create boot iso with kubuntu 12.10 on pendrive in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<lordievader> przemek: Download unetbootin :)
<przemek> thank you Lord Vader
<Torch> przemek: or run usb-creator-kde (which i have installed on 12.04)
<przemek> thank you very much !
<sbivol> przemek: if I'm not mistaken, you can simply write the ISO image with dd to your flash drive.
<przemek> i use usb-creator-kde right now 40% :)
<przemek> thank You all for help
<przemek> what's ean oem install for manufactures?
<petersaints> przemek: It installs the OS ready to be used for the first time by a new user
<petersaints> like when you buy a Windows PC
<petersaints> and it boots with an initial user setup
<petersaints> asking your name,  set the password, etc.
<przemek> so i can creat users on first start?
<przemek> yep?
<przemek> create*
<petersaints> I haven't made an OEM install in a long time. But when I did that was the behaviour
<petersaints> on the first boot it prompts you to create a new user
<przemek> ok i will try oem first if i get any problem i will reinstall os again
<przemek> thank you
<eshack> I'm about 90% sure that is correct, it is intended for Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) to install the system for a new user.
<eshack> 99%, not 90%. :)
<eshack> It will be fine if you install it on your computer, though you don't get the advantage of setting up your user name and password during install.
<przemek> all right
<Aknot> IS there irc network for art/music/politics/culture and so on
<KJ_agent007> most likely, aknot
<KJ_agent007> you know how to get the list of channels?
<Aknot> yes
<Aknot> but i want network not channels
<Aknot> i doubt there is any channels like that in freenode
<KJ_agent007> ok, have you tried undernet or dalnet?
<KJ_agent007> do a google search
<petersaints> Aknot: http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top100.php
<petersaints> check if any of those is what you want
<Aknot> thanks petersaints, its strange though that freenode isnt on that list
<petersaints> Aknot: yeah it's strange. It's not on the Top100 but it's on on Top10 :P http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top10.php
<ethang> is it possible to read a 64 bit formatted hard drive on a 32 bit system?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> as hard disks are not formated 64 / 32 bit
<ikonia> it's a file system
<ethang> ikonia: I have a SATA drive from a bricked laptop hooked up through a USB adapter to my system but it doesn't recognize it
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with 32/64 bit
<ethang> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> depends in what way it's failing
<ikonia> you've not given any info
<ethang> ikonia: it just doesn't show up in available devices
<ikonia> how big is the disk
<ethang> 250 MB
<ikonia> GB
<ethang> sorry yes
<ethang> GB
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> ok so in a shell if you do "sudo fdisk -l" you should see the disk
<ikonia> can you verify if you can
<ethang> ok I'll try it
<ethang> not there
<KJ_agent007> does the drive spin up when you plug it in?
<ethang> KJ_agent007: yes
<KJ_agent007> can you hear the heads moving?
<ethang> no
<ethang> but i'll try powering down then up again
<KJ_agent007> then the drive may be doa
<KJ_agent007> I had an old laptop the got dropped and the os crasked due to drive failure
<ethang> KJ_agent007: I think I heard them moving
<KJ_agent007> however I was able to use one of the 60 gig drives as a backup for awhile
<KJ_agent007> till it finally went tits up
<ethang> lol
<axe> Hi guys
<KJ_agent007> then I got a terrabite drive for 90 bucks from walmart
<KJ_agent007> hi axe
<KJ_agent007> if any partition program can see the drive then you should be able to mount it
<KJ_agent007> such as gparted or kparted
<ethang> KJ_agent007: ok
<ethang> I'll try
<KJ_agent007> cool cool
<sbivol> TheDrums: on the Kubuntu LiveCD there is „partitionmanager”
<sbivol> sorry, I meant ethang: ^
<KJ_agent007> yup
<KJ_agent007> kparted
<KJ_agent007> and most rescue cd's have partitioning tools also
<sbivol> KJ_agent007: kparted is no more, at least not under that name
<KJ_agent007> hum, lemme check
<KJ_agent007> ok the kde partition manager
<KJ_agent007> it's basically the same as gparted but for kde
<ethang> about to try it out
<ethang> KJ_agent007: nope.  Kparted doesn't see it
<ethang> I'm going to try the other hard drive
<ethang> hey guys I am trying to mount a SATA drive in an external case on my system and I'm getting some error messages I don't understand
<lordievader> ethang: What is the error message?
<ethang> lordievader: dmesg | tail says sdc: partition table partially beyond EOD, truncated and more
<ethang> ethang@phoenix4:~$ sudo dmesg | tail
<ethang> [  680.143329]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < >
<ethang> [  680.143332] sdc: partition table partially beyond EOD, truncated
<ethang> [  680.143340] sdc: p1 size 3982793248 extends beyond EOD, truncated
<ethang> [  680.143439] sdc: p2 start 3982819312 is beyond EOD, truncated
<FloodBotK1> ethang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethang> [  680.144887] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 122096646 4096-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)
<lordievader> ethang: Not that I have much knowlegde of this, but it seems to me that something went wrong with the partitioning of the drive. Partition table is too long, or something.
<ethang> sorry - flooded
<ethang> paste.ubuntu.com/1586774/
<lordievader> ethang: EOD probably stands for End of Data.
<lordievader> ethang: This user seems to have (had?) the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042807
<przemek> hello how to format usb drive in kubuntu ?
<lordievader> przemek: Use the "Partition Manager"
<przemek> lordievader: thanks i have used disk disk utlily standard program in kubuntu
<przemek> thank you anyway
<lordievader> przemek: We are probably talking about the same thing ;)
<przemek> lordievader: yes now i have noticed that :d
<Pulicoti> i have cloned the hd with kubuntu 12.10 now i'd need to create a startup disc the grub, someone can help me please?
<KubuntuGuest000> I keep getting an error message "Data files for some packages could not be downloaded " http://paste.kde.org/659492/
<KubuntuGuest000> full message in link
<KubuntuGuest000> I did all of that and no luck
<keithzg_> Does anyone know if KDESvn can be installed without it's KIO slaves? And if so, how? I hate how installing it removes KDevelop's KIO plugin (which then breaks commiting via SVN, at least for me).
<keithzg_> *its KIO slaves, sorry, grammar fail heh
#kubuntu 2013-01-30
<CIGR> Hey anybody even talk in this chat haha.
<GoGetOperated> ./Go~Get\.
<mcmura92> ciao
<wolftune> anyone know how to access a dvd that is on a mac running on my network? I can set the mac to share it, but how do I access it in KDE?
<robtygart> wolftune: open dolphin, on the left of the screen you should see a bar with folders click the network icon. ,
<robtygart> ohh he quit.
<Rabblerouser> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu.. and Linux as a whole. Was hoping I could get some help.
<contrast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<contrast> :)
<Rabblerouser> I was just thinking.. (and it's many questons), what sort of overhead does Unity on Ubuntu have and is Kubuntu faster in that respect? Do Ubuntu apps work in Kubuntu? And is there a place I can go to sort of get a "test drive" of the layout?
<contrast> Rabblerouser: Send me a PM so we don't flood the channel.
<Rabblerouser> :S Not sure how to in this IRC client.. oh well.. Actually, I think someone else in a game channel might help me, though. Thanks and sorry for the bother.
<shadeslayer> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<contrast> Greetings, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> contrast: hi
<Aknot> When i set computer to sleep it asks for password after coming back, how can i set it to automatically login? Ive set autologin this user but it only works if i reboot
<deavelleye> have you tried searching trough the power options?
<deavelleye> specifically screen savers and other such related options?
<shadeslayer> it's under Advanced Settings > "Lock on Resume"
<deavelleye> hello there guys & girls. wondering if anyone of you could help me, i've been having a small issue with steam over wine, specifically the fonts. whatever i do, i can't find a solution, tried googling it... still nothing using the guidelines they offer .  I would greatly appreciate if anyone of you guys could spare some time to have a chat about it
<shadeslayer> install the native steam client?
<deavelleye> i have
<deavelleye> if you mean the linux one
<shadeslayer> yes
<deavelleye> but as i mentioned i would like to install the windows one
<shadeslayer> why?
<deavelleye> seeing as i would enjoy playing win games
<deavelleye> or are they compatible using the linux client?
<shadeslayer> I see, #wine maybe could help?
<shadeslayer> no they are not
<deavelleye> that's what i thought
<shadeslayer> you only get games that have been ported to linux
<deavelleye> thanks for the heads up
<deavelleye> i'll go check it out
<shadeslayer> for some definition of ported
<deavelleye> ok so #wine => invite only
<deavelleye> that's a shame
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> sec
<deavelleye> kk
<shadeslayer> #winehq
<shadeslayer> deavelleye: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<deavelleye> right
<deavelleye> should've thought of that
<deavelleye> lol
<deavelleye> thanks man
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> np
<deavelleye> they're all sleepy!
<deavelleye> ahaha no wonder at 8 am ...
<hateball> hmmm, isnt there something in winetricks to install fonts I wonder...
<hateball> been many years since I used steam in wine, granted
<shadeslayer> anyone here got a precise install?
<shadeslayer> deavelleye: what do you want to know? :)
<deavelleye> winetricks does not install fonts, as i can recall , i've already tried to wget them , but it doesn't install them already
<deavelleye> VPN slayer
<deavelleye> VPN
<deavelleye> how does it work on linux
<shadeslayer> depends on the kind of VPN you want to connect to
<deavelleye> say, for example hamachi
<deavelleye> pretty basic progam
<shadeslayer> basically network manager has various VPN plugins
<shadeslayer> and you have to install the plugin corresponding to the VPN you want to connect to
<shadeslayer> I don't know alot about VPN's though
<deavelleye> can i create a vpn network between win and linux?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea :P
<shadeslayer> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<deavelleye> thanks :D
<deavelleye> uhm right. well that aside . what do i have to know about protection on kubuntu. rootwise and such?
<deavelleye> is it, in your opinion, changing Su pw a bad idea? does it imply that many risks?
<deavelleye> i've been reading a lot about it
<deavelleye> opinions vary
<shadeslayer> out of the box it's pretty secure
<shadeslayer> just set a good password and enable ufw
<deavelleye> first time hearing about ufw
<deavelleye> nice
<deavelleye> oh right, now that i think about it
<shadeslayer> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<deavelleye> i've tried associating .APt protocol to firefox. exactly like they tell you to do it
<shadeslayer> hm, iirc that should work out of the box no?
<deavelleye> it should
<deavelleye> but it doesn't...
<shadeslayer> it does for me : libkfbapi.
<shadeslayer> erm
<deavelleye> still getting the .apt protocol association error
<shadeslayer> do you have apturl-kde installed?
<deavelleye> lemme check
<shadeslayer> and what url are you passing?
<deavelleye> i don't have the url atm , but i recall trying to open a wine .apt link
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<deavelleye> and yes i got apturl-kde installed
<deavelleye> ...
<shadeslayer> never heard of .apt links
<shadeslayer> it's usually something like this : apt://firefox
<deavelleye> that's what i'm talking about
<shadeslayer> so if you click on that ^ it'll install firefox
<deavelleye> i just missexplained myself
<shadeslayer> :)
<deavelleye> right
<deavelleye> so
<deavelleye> it works here
<deavelleye> but not from firefox
<deavelleye> ...
<FloodBotK1> deavelleye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> odd, works fine for me
<shadeslayer> but then again, I'm on raring
<deavelleye> tried creating new strings and bolean values to make it work. but it still doesn't ching
<deavelleye> raring?
<shadeslayer> yes, the next release, 13.04
<contrast> deavelleye: You might consider installing firefox and firefox-kde from here - https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde . That's always taken care of any weird Firefox/KDE issues for me.
<deavelleye> thanks contrast!
<contrast> deavelleye: If you can point me to a page that has apt:// links on it, I can make sure they're working in Firefox for me.
<deavelleye> uhm llemme see
<shadeslayer> actually those packages have a different set of patches, nothing to do with apt url handling
<shadeslayer> note to self, I should update those packages, seems like there was an update
<contrast> deavelleye: No problem. Just note that the version in that PPA is usually a little behind the official packages, so if you want to make sure Firefox is always installed from there (thus keeping KDE integration working)...
<shadeslayer> or you could always poke me
<deavelleye> i see
<deavelleye> but now i can't find the link i was talking about !!! annoying
<contrast> deavelleye: ...you'll want to add this to /etc/apt/preferences: http://pastebin.com/gDS0GU0q (just make a new file if it's not already there).
<thechef> Is nvidia-current-updates in 12.04 not pointing to 310, because 1) it never will in 12.04, 2) nvidia doesn't declare 310 as stable-enough for LTS systems 3) still in testing 4) because 304 is still supported and for >304 version to appear in LTS 304 must first come to EOL 5) other?
<deavelleye> it feels like xmass with all of you guys around
<deavelleye> speaking of which, why are there 2 versions of nvidia experimental drivers on jokey?
<thechef> I wanted to ask in #ubuntu, sorry
<Aknot> Is there a way to change the colours on ktorrent? I hate the bright light green and orange
<shadeslayer> Aknot: specifically for ktorrent? nope
<Aknot> that sucks
<Aknot> it burns my eyes
<shadeslayer> ask the ktorrent guys to tone it down ? :D
<shadeslayer> #ktorrent I think
<shadeslayer> or better yet, poke their ML
<jMCg> Hello happy people o/~
<Aknot> they have 6 users in their channel
<jMCg> I just installed the latest Kubuntu (amd64) from DVD ISO (actually: USB stick) on my laptop, and it's not booting. I'm getting a GRUB error that it cannot find i386-something.mod
<shadeslayer> Aknot: s/users/developers/
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> jMCg: are you sure the laptop is not i386 only
<shadeslayer> and it'd be nice ot have the full error
<sbivol> I see PySide is missing from Raring. known issue?
<jMCg> shadeslayer: fairly certain. For instance: I was able to boot and run the LiveISO of Kubuntu amd64. Also, because I've been ALWAYS running amd64 distros on it
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> sbivol: lemme check
<jMCg> That, along with hints such as "lm" in /proc/cpuinfo flags. Etc.. all give off the vibe of, yes, this is, indeed a 64bit system.
<sbivol> shadeslayer: the package name is „python3-pyside”. Last night I installed it on Quantal
<shadeslayer> you are correct
<shadeslayer> use PyQt4 for now?
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyside/1.1.2-1
<sbivol> shadeslayer: yeah, no problem with that, just that the docs for PySide are easier to understand for me
<shadeslayer> heh how true
<shadeslayer> not to mention PyQt4 has loads of missing stuff
<shadeslayer> sbivol: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyside/1.1.1-3
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ any ideas why apt just ignores that?
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I'm confused. the packages have been built, but why are they missing from the list...
<shadeslayer> even rmadison
<shadeslayer> sbivol: you and me both
<shadeslayer> let me check publishing history
<shadeslayer> seems fine
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I'm contemplating to simply pull the packages with wget, install with dpkg and call it a day
<shadeslayer> sure, you could do that
<mparillo> Anybody notice a change in the default fonts. I applied updates last night via Muon to both 12.10 and 13.04 daily builds, and my fonts look different.
<sbivol> shadeslayer: python3-pyside.qtxml depends on python3 (<< 3.3), but python 3.3.0-2ubuntu8 is in Raring... something's not ok
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> mparillo: not that I know of
<shadeslayer> sbivol: I've asked ScottK to have a look
<shadeslayer> since he did the sync
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I'll try to apply a bit of --force to dpkg in the meantime
<shadeslayer> nooooo
 * sbivol blinks
<shadeslayer> it's entirely possible that dpkg will trash your system if you do that
<mparillo> shadeslayer: Thank you. If you do notice something after you apply updates, could you post it here or on the -devel IRC channel? Alas in my new day job it is harder for me to be active there, but I try to read the logs from home.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: well all I can say for raring is that kubuntu didn't upload anything to change the font settings
<shadeslayer> maybe the ubuntu folk uploaded a new fonts package?
<sbivol> mparillo: I also install all updates, but nochanges to fonts on both Quantal and Raring
<mparillo> sbivol: I agree, and I did not notice anything unusual in my system settings, but for some reason the fonts look a bit lighter and more spread-out.
<sbivol> mparillo: system settings -> application appearance -> fonts -> Use antialiasing -> Enabled -> Configure ->  Slight
<sbivol> choose either Slight or any other value that looks best on your monitor
<mparillo> sbivol:  Thank you. I used to do that on Open SuSE, but I have always taken the Kubuntu defaults.
<mparillo> Kubuntu FTW.
<mparillo> I just had an idea...I can fire up my Xubuntu VM tonight, wait for updates and see if anything changes there also.
<jMCg> Okay, this is an EFI laptop, and, wow, really: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting I have to step through this?
<shadeslayer> jMCg: I'm afraid I have no idea wrt to your issue
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> jMCg: is it a MBP??
<shadeslayer> jMCg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shadeslayer> and I think I know why that error pops up
<jMCg> shadeslayer: nah. Samsung 9x30a
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> *possibly* the DVD doesn't have the signed bootloaders
<shadeslayer> can you try the Kubuntu amd64 standard iso, failing that, the ubuntu amd64 ISO?
<shadeslayer> I know for certain that the amd64 ubuntu ISO works with efi
<shadeslayer> the Kubuntu one is suppossed to work
<shadeslayer> everything else, no idea
<invariant> jMCg, newer is not always better, so it appears.
<shadeslayer> well since EFI is the future, it's good to have some testing done
<shadeslayer> jMCg: note that only raring and quantal ISO's have signed bootloaders
<jMCg> The future kinda feels like 1998, when you have to grub-fiddle after a "successful" installation.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I just received an update for jockey, and I was just curious, what's new in it? I think I remember seeing in the kubuntu devel mail list that jockey is to be replaced by something else. Is that true? If yes, how's that going?
<sbivol> after refreshing the sources list, Muon 1.9.65 does not find any packages when using the search bar. known bug?
<ovidiu-florin> my kubuntu is 12.04 with backports
<delomozz> #radiostudent
<delomozz> sry
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ovidiu-florin
<jMCg> AWEsome.
<jMCg> Guided LVM setup wiped all my data.
<jMCg> But at least it boots now.
<MichaelP> How do i configure audio for HDMI audio.. i opened kmix.. audio setup.. message poped up saying hdmi audio has been removed
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, systemsettings>multimedia>phonon>device preferences , check the devices availble in the list and test them for audio
<BluesKaj> most likely there will be one like hidefintion audio controller (hdmi)
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: Everything is going to my laptop speakers.. Not thru my hdmi... But with youtube or vlc.. im getting nothing.. and i have everything set to hdmi
<BluesKaj> if it the test sound is audible then move to the top...hdmi is for a device like your tv that can accept hdmi audio/video , there won't be any sound from the speakers
<MichaelP> everything is set to the hdmi... i had a message saying hdmi audio was removed
<BluesKaj> connect an hdmi cable from yoiur laptop to a tv/monitor
<MichaelP> my cable is pluged in...
<BluesKaj> or audio/video home theater receiver
<MichaelP> only have 1 cable
<BluesKaj> what is the hdmi cable from your laptop connected to?
<MichaelP> tv
<MichaelP> then run out of rca on tv to stereo
<BluesKaj> no ,  connect the audio line out directly to the stereo , rca input\
<BluesKaj> laptop to stereo
<MichaelP> this is how i have always had it hooked up... it's kde erorr
<MichaelP> i run sndconfig not found
<BluesKaj> always doesn't mean it's correct
<MichaelP> it's not in my hook up.. its in kde
<BluesKaj> it's in your connection setup in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> install pavucontrol , if you don't have it..you can setup your hdmi outputs there
<BluesKaj> !pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<MichaelP> that did nothing
<BluesKaj> what did nothing
<MichaelP> pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> output settings ?
<sbivol> MichaelP: what video card do you have?
<MichaelP> idt..
<BluesKaj> and what sound card
<MichaelP> i just said IDT
<MichaelP> how do i gove output
<MichaelP> I never had this problem befor
 * sbivol has no idea what IDT is
<MichaelP> IDT Integrated Device Technology
<MichaelP> what hp uses with the beats audio
<sbivol> MichaelP: what chipset is it? nVidia? AMD? Intel?
<MichaelP> amd
<BluesKaj> what does alsamixer say about the audio chip
<mandoguit> MichaelP:   might want to install the following as it takes all the guess work out of identifying cards etc   http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<dragonious> good morning Kubuntu users
<dragonious> I have ubuntu server 12.04 installed with the Kubuntu desktop and I wondering how to give a user access to only the 2 folders in www that he needs access to
<MichaelP> brb going to do a reboot
<dragonious> no helpfull folks on this morning
<dragonious> ?
<tsimpson> dragonious: change the group of the directory to a group both users are in, or create such a group
<tsimpson> s/both/all/
<Blacklist>  angel
<Aknot> Ktorrent downloads magnet torrents to different location than the one ive set out
<Aknot> HOw can i change that
<jMCg> How do I make kwallet start an ssh-agent?
<jMCg> igalic    1672  1636 TS   19 19:43 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startkde
<jMCg> It's started, but kwallet's not asking me for a password for a password of my keys.
<Walzmyn> All of the sudden I'm getting error messages from Kontact which I can't trace and plasma-desktop has started randomly shutting down and i have to manually restart - is there a log or something where I can trace down what's causing these?
<contrast> Walzmyn: You *might* find something useful in ~/.xsession-errors, but I wouldn't hold my breath. What kind of error messages is Kontact giving you?
<Walzmyn> I don't remember until it gives me another one, but it's very non-specific. I don't even know which module is causing the error
<Walzmyn> contrast: i had added two new calenders and thought they were the problem. But deleting them didn't make the messages go away.
<contrast> Walzmyn: Which version of KDE are you using?
<Walzmyn> contrast: 9.5
<Walzmyn> contrast: err, 4.9.5
<contrast> Walzmyn: You could try upgrading to the 4.10 release candidate - sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Walzmyn> contrast: meh, not really interested in being on a release candidate. I'll wait for it to go all official
<contrast> Walzmyn: Understandable... The only other thing I could suggest, in lieu of any useful error messages, is starting with a clean KDE/Akonadi setup (moving ~/.kde*, ~/.local/share/akonadi and ~/.config/akonadi to a backup location so you can more them back in case it doesn't work).
<Walzmyn> contrast: well, I'm hoping the next time it throws the error I won't be in desperate need of the computer and can google whatever it says.
<Walzmyn> contrast: i do find it interesting that the plasma-desktop shutdowns started at the same time as the kontact errors
<Torch> Walzmyn: might be the calendar trying to load stuff and crashing
<contrast> Walzmyn: That could be relevant, but it could just be because the Digital Clock widget uses Akonadi.
<Walzmyn> More: I just realized my desktop effects are not working and they won't enable when I try to either
<contrast> Walzmyn: What brand video card are you using?
<Walzmyn> ATI Radeon
<L3top> Walzmyn: lsb_release -sc
<Walzmyn> L3top: huh?
<L3top> in a terminal... please type lsb_release -sc
<L3top> and paste the result here
<L3top> or reproduce if it is easier.
<L3top> also: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ado> ciao a tutti.. c'è un modo per velocizzare il pc? ho ubuntu.. tipo pensavo un deframmenta.. o simile?
<Walzmyn> precise
<L3top> k... and the second?
<L3top> If you are reproducing... I want the numbers
<Walzmyn> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts PRO [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series] [1002:6739]
<L3top> brilliant.... now apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stall
<Walzmyn> L3top: none
<L3top> Walzmyn: the native radeon driver, while free which I love, is one of the few I install the proprietary driver.
<L3top> *instead of
<L3top> If I were you, I would sudo apt-get install fglrx
<L3top> and exit your desktop, and re-enter.
<Walzmyn> so I'm not running on the propreitary driver? I installed it. L3top
<L3top> the proprietary driver is fglrx
<Walzmyn> L3top: yeah, when I built the comtpuer the first thing I did was install the proprietary driver
<L3top> Not sure what has occurred... however it is not installed currently
<Walzmyn> *grumble*
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx   will show the candidate, and the installed version... which is none
<Walzmyn> what's the difference between the FGLRX driver and the FGLRX (post-release updates) dirver?
<L3top> fglrx-updates is the "bleeding edge" driver made into the repo... it is still not likely ever the most current... but fglrx is stable. For fun, apt-cache policy fglrx-updates | grep stall
<L3top> For your GPU I would just roll with the stable driver... unless I encountered a problem
<Walzmyn> L3top: i'm trying to remember, but it seems like I did and had to change to the updates driver. Been a bit, this is the kinda thing I do once and forget
<L3top> linux GPU/audio is the focus of what I do. I would not expect you to find any gain in the updated driver for a 6xxx series chipset.
<L3top> again... to see... apt-cache policy fglrx-updates | grep stall
<Walzmyn> Oh there's nothing installed, i'm looking at the gui gizmo
<L3top> the power of the darkside is in the terminal
<L3top> open a cli...
<L3top> Now witness the firepower of this fully ARMED and OPERATIONAL battle station!
<Walzmyn> I know, but while I was trying to follow you around the man page to see what "policy" did, I pulled his up really fast
<L3top> Feel free to ask what things do. Not that a stranger should be trusted, but I will happily explain.
<L3top> If I told you something terrible, someone in chan would alert you.
<Walzmyn> *shrug* that's what man pages are for :)
<Walzmyn> L3top: thanks for the help. I'ma move toward supper now.
<L3top> preaching to the choir... normally you have to pull teeth to get folks to read the man... you will find no argument here
<L3top> enjoy
<L3top> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
#kubuntu 2013-01-31
<keithzg_> Hmmm, I don't see spellchecking in Rekonq on the computer I'm on right now. But that should work now since https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44114 was resolved ages ago, right?
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 44114 in WebKit Qt "[Qt] Missing spell check support" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<keithzg_> ...sooo, nobody I take it? Does spellcheck work for everyone else in Rekonq?
<jMCg> virtuso and nepomuk seem to be using only slightly less CPU/resources than the hot running compile, any chance to fix that: http://apaste.info/7n4l ?
<Takeshi> Arlequin aca estoy!!!
<Guest83872> Arlequin aca estoy!!!
<Takesh1_> arlequin aca toy
<Unit193> !es | Takesh1_
<ubottu> Takesh1_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benklop> hello!
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> my laptop is heating. it doesn't get heated near as much in windows. why's that?
<XiaYixuan> (at least the fan is spinning like hell. idk if it's actually hot)
<CHIex> hello, I am choosing Linux distro.. could you give any tips?
<hateball> CHIex: This channel is for support, use #kubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<hateball> CHIex: Because you know... you'll be recommended Kubuntu :)
<naggappan> hi how to change the language for gedit
<naggappan> say example right now i have english
<naggappan> and i have to launch gedit with french language
<naggappan> i tried
<naggappan> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 gedit
<naggappan> but it is still opeingin in english
<lordievader> naggappan: Not sure on this at all, but don't you need to export the LANG variable, so your command will be: export LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8; gedit
<apachelogger> lordievader: export is permanent to the current shell, not using export is limited to the command following
<apachelogger> export LANG=foo; gedit; kate; <- LANG will be foo for both gedit and kate
<apachelogger> LANG=foo gedit; kate; <- LANG will be foo for gedit and something else for kate
<apachelogger> works that way with all envirionment variables
<apachelogger> naggappan: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu as they know more about gnome applications
<sarahmml> kim?
<erry> mm
<erry> anyw way i can play .wmv videos in ubuntu? i have -restricted-extras but nope
<JackyAlcine> erry: used VLC?
<erry> yeah i tried that
<erry> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<JackyAlcine> hm
<tsimpson> erry: you probably need the w32codecs or w64codecs package from http://www.medibuntu.org/ to play that kind of video
<erry> didn't seem to make a difference
<erry> does it need reboot?
<JackyAlcine> wouldn't hurt to try.
<erry> nope
<tsimpson> try another video player, like mplayer/kmplayer
<erry> nope
<devmark> hi
<devmark> now i want to install kubuntu
<devmark> i already use windows, how can i use both?
<devmark> what is /dev/sda is this my C /Windows? And what is /dev/sdb?
<devmark> i cant resize my hard drive why?
<hateball> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hateball> devmark: Usually it's best to resize your windows partitions from inside windows before installing Kubuntu alongside
<devmark> hateball: can I not resize it in Kubuntu?
<hateball> devmark: At your own risk
<hateball> Sometimes the installer itself behaves... strangely. So it's better to prepare the partitions first
<devmark> hateball: i try to. but it says: "Unable to detect the filesystem"
<hateball> devmark: Which version of Windows is this? Perhaps it was not cleanly unmounted
<devmark> hateball: win 7
<hateball> I'm not sure if resizing using gparted or such will have undesirable effects on Win7 booting afterwards.... perhaps someone else knows better
 * hateball does not dualboot
<devmark> i cant still not resize it :S
<devmark> brb
<devmark> still "damage"
<devmark> cant resize it
<devmark> why?
<devmark> I remember it working before
<devmark> how  can my win partition be mounted? if i run live cd linux?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> devmark , sudo mount /dev/sdX, X being the windows assigned number
<devmark> BluesKaj: What does that command do?
<BluesKaj> devmark, it mounts your windows partition
<devmark> i didnt
<devmark> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<devmark> wtf i really like kubuntu. please help me install it :S
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> you can resize the partition from inside the installer
<devmark> shadeslayer: I dont think so. Why does gparted says "damaged parition"
<devmark> I cant resize windows partition
<shadeslayer> I don't know why it would say damaged partition, but when you launch the installer, you can tell the installer how much size Kubuntu should use and it'll resize the windows partition automatically
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, he's trying to resize with gparted not ubiquity
<tsimpson> I'd suggest you should try running a disk check and defragmentation from within windows, see if that helps
<shadeslayer> but why?
<devmark> tsimpson: should i run win7 and try to shrink the partition?
<BluesKaj> devmark, you have use the kubuntu install phase to properly resize windows
<devmark> maybe this has something to do with my encryption? I using Whole System encryption on my win 7 system disk
<tsimpson> devmark: run the check and defragment in windows, then see if the kubuntu installer can resize the partition
<devmark> Truecrypt
<shadeslayer> mmm .. that's going to be an issue I think
<BluesKaj> easybcd can be used in windows to resize the partition as well , devmark
<BluesKaj> oh , now he tells us
<devmark> hm so there is a problem with encryption?
<BluesKaj> it's very likely
<devmark> so what should I do? if I run encryption?
<devmark> okay, gonna try resize it from windows
<devmark> brb
<BluesKaj> well. so far most info on truecrypt indicates they're not resizable
<devmark> hi
<devmark> gonna try now
<devmark> gonna try now
<devmark> okay. now i have resized the hard drive
<devmark> should I use the new parition as Primary or as Logical type?
<devmark> while install Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> devmark, I don't think it's possible without losing your data
<devmark> BluesKaj: why not? I already did it. Should I use the partition as Primary or as Logical type?
<hateball> devmark: doesnt really matter, but if you plan to partition it further you'd want to make it logical
<BluesKaj> http://www.experts123.com/q/can-i-resize-a-truecrypt-partition.html . deb
<hateball> if you already have windows on there you have at minimum 2 partitions already, and 4 is the max for logical ones so
<BluesKaj> devmark, ^
<hateball> ugh, I mean primary
<devmark> hateball: whats diffrent between logical and primary?
<hateball> devmark: that a logical can contain several more logical ones
<BluesKaj> hateball, his partition is truecrypted ...resizing a nono
<tsimpson> a logical partition is inside a primary partition
<hateball> BluesKaj: He's already sorted that, this is another issue
<hateball> my brain for some reason cannot type primary and logical where they need to be. tsimpson is right
<devmark> hateball: so i should use Primary right?
<BluesKaj> it'd not unless he has a freespace partition beyond the encryptrf partition
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll back off ..good luck
<tsimpson> for windows, I think it (still) requires it's system partition to be the first primary partition, linux doesn't care
<devmark> tsimpson: but I think I gonna use "Primary". So the Bootloader found linux in list?
<devmark> caouse I heard "Logical" is only for data storage
<tsimpson> devmark: the bootloader isn't located on a partition, it's written to the master boot record of the disk
<devmark> tsimpson: so can I use Primary? would it make any big diffrents?
<tsimpson> logical vs primary has nothing to do with "data storage"
<tsimpson> except that a HDD is only for data storage ;)
<tsimpson> you can use either, for linux is makes no difference whatsoever
<tsimpson> I'd personally choose logical, as to not be limited to the maximum of 4
<tsimpson> and I'd recommend a separate partition for /home, but it's not a requirement
<devmark> tsimpson: and what about "Mount point". Should I choice "/boot" here?
<tsimpson> you should have / for the root, don't bother creating one for /boot
<devmark> tsimpsons: I dont understand. What do "Mount point" does?
<devmark> tsimpson: cant find any /root
<devmark> I just found /boot /home /user
<hateball> devmark:  / is root of the filesystem
<hateball> so it should just be listed as /
<tsimpson> devmark: in Windows, partitions are "mounted" as "drives" C:\ D:\ E:\ etc, in Linux there is one root /, and everything is mounted (placed) to some path inside that root
<tsimpson> so the first partition can be for /, the second for /home, etc
<invariant> Do you think it is a good thing that such users use Kubuntu?
<invariant> I personally think such people should first learn the basics of UNIX, because KDE cannot isolate them completely from such subjects.
<invariant> A well-configured tablet interface might not require any such knowledge, but as soon as you allow a file manager people will have to be able to understand how it works.
<tsimpson> how are people to learn if they don't use the system
<devmark> how can i encrypt my kubuntu partition after install?
<tsimpson> the installer should give you the option to encrypt during the install process
<devmark> i know but if i missed it?
<devmark> brb
<devmark> okay. now the install is done
<devmark> but now it messed up with bootloader? there is no bootloader. it boot from kubuntu directly
<devmark> how can I fix bootloader?
<fabricio> hi, i need help
<fabricio> someone can help me?
<tsimpson> devmark: there is a bootloader, you just need to press and hold shift during boot to see the menu
<fabricio> someone?
<fabricio> ?
<Riddell> fabricio: just ask
<fabricio> =) i've a small book, i thinkin to create magazines of god (not have in ubuntu), how i add my software on ubuntu software center?
<Riddell> fabricio: if there is a free software project you want packaged and put into ubuntu you can file a needs-packaging bug on launchpad
<devmark> okay. so i found the grub boot loader
<devmark> but there is no windows in list?
<devmark> how do i readd windows in grub?
<fabricio> launchpad?
<fabricio> what is?
<fabricio> https://launchpad.net/?
<fabricio> in this site?
<Riddell> yes
<fabricio> thank you!
<tsimpson> devmark: http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/I3yQEoWzSOg/How+Manually+Add+Windows+7+Grub2+Ubuntu may be helpful
<devmark> tsimpson: ty
<devmark> tsimpson: is there any diffrent if I do not using "Swap" for linux?
<tsimpson> devmark: swap is used as an extension to RAM, it's also used if you ever want to hibernate the system
<devmark> tsimpson: so should i use it?
<tsimpson> devmark: it is recommended to use swap, yes
<devmark> maybe i should reformat my whole hard drive and install this correct, with "Swap" etc etc?
<tsimpson> it's up to you, you can also use a file as a swap space, like windows does
<devmark> tsimpson: how can I fix "swap" now? When I already have installed Kubuntu?
<tsimpson> you can create an empty file on the system and use it as swap
<devmark> tsimpson: how do i do that?
<tsimpson> devmark: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<tsimpson> it should give you instructions for creating a swap file
<devmark> after running dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile \
<devmark> i cant find the swapfile?
<tsimpson> devmark: it'll be /swapfile
<devmark> what is wrong? I just follow the guide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kleIOw7rXf8
<devmark> cant find it in list
<devmark> "ls" cant find it?
<tsimpson> what exact command are you running?
<tsimpson> and does "ls /" show it?
<emrahnzm> hello
<devmark> sry wrong dir
<emrahnzm> my fonts looks very bad
<emrahnzm> do you have any idea?
<BluesKaj> emrahnzm, kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance>fonts
<emrahnzm> BluesKaj: I tryed it
<emrahnzm> still very bad
<BluesKaj> try differnt fonts ...don't know what you mean by "very bad"
<emrahnzm>  I can show you
<emrahnzm> wait
<emrahnzm> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/4TGul74.png and http://i.imgur.com/aWkzR3q.png
<emrahnzm> like this
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> emrahnzm: turn on anti-aliasing?
<emrahnzm> it is on already
<BluesKaj> showing me won't help unless you're willing to try different fonts, styles and their sizes ..and also fonts are adjusted in Settings>configure Konversation ,and increas your DPI
<devmark> hmm, now i cant boot windows 7
<devmark> it says "invalid signature"
<devmark> why?
<BluesKaj> because it's encrypted  ?
<emrahnzm> konverstaion is using system fonts too
<emrahnzm> I tryed change fonts
<emrahnzm> looks bad eveyone
<BluesKaj> don't use use system fonts in Konversation
<shadeslayer> devmark: secure boot ?
<BluesKaj> emrahnzm, ^
<emrahnzm> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> emrahnzm, if yo don't like them you can change them
<devmark> BluesKaj shadeslayer: yes I use encryption on Windows 7. What should I do ?
<BluesKaj> in konverstaion settings, configure konverstaion , emrahnzm
<shadeslayer> secure boot != encryption
<emrahnzm> BluesKaj: i think fonts are not problem
<devmark> shadeslayer: how?
<emrahnzm> something else
<shadeslayer> secure boot will check if the bootloader was signed
<shadeslayer> and the signed bootloader can only load signed binaries
<BluesKaj> emrahnzm, then dpi and anti-aliasing perhaps
<shadeslayer> so something could be loading unsigned binaries
<shadeslayer> but if it's a encryption issue, I wouldn
<shadeslayer> *I don't k ow
<emrahnzm> whatever, I g2g
<emrahnzm> thanks for trying help
<BluesKaj> according to the info i found on the net truecrypt has to be backed up to a differnt volume before partitioning and then copied back aftewards
<BluesKaj> butmy warning wasn't heeded
<devmark> so this partition is loosed now?
<BluesKaj> dunno devmark . it might be recoverable , do some research
<devmark> BlueKaj: so if I do a reinstall of Windows 7 + encryption now? it will work?
<devmark> after install Kubuntu first?
<BluesKaj> devmark, is encryption really necessary ?
<devmark> BluesKaj: why not?
<devmark> the question is, will it work after?
<devmark> why does it not work? is it becouse of Truecrypt Boot loader?
<BluesKaj> no thequestion not why not , the question is why ...encryption unless absolutely necessary creates more problems than they're worth if you're going to partitionong and trying different OSs
<BluesKaj> to do partitions
<BluesKaj> who gave you the idea that you needed to encrypt or is this necessary due to workplace policies
<BluesKaj> ?
<devmark> BluesKaj: i just like encryption, if somebody stole your computer. this person cant use your files etc..
<BluesKaj> if he doesn't know the password to login , he won't get in
<BluesKaj> are you on the job ?
<BluesKaj> or at home
<devmark> BluesKaj: why this question?
<devmark> i thought many people using encryption?
<devmark> and is was no problem to use it?
<devmark> btw, using irssi really nice! :)
<BluesKaj> seems problematic to me if you want to experiment with differnt OSs , that's all i have to say , devmark
<BluesKaj> devmark, if want to encrypt windows ,and kubuntu I suggest you install them on separate hard drives , not partitions
<shadeslayer> devmark: maybe email ubuntu-devel-discuss to figure out what could be the issue?
<fabricio> hi again
<drdozer> hi - I've plugged my samsung s3 into my ubuntu box, and a notification baloon popped up, but I can't see it in dolphin
<drdozer> is there something I need to install?
<Torch> drdozer: it has ICS or jelly bean, i assume?
<drdozer> jelly bean I think
<drdozer> I was hoping that it would just appear as another device, like USB drives do
<Torch> drdozer: google decided in their ultimate wisdom to remove mass storage access in ICS (and don't plan to bring it back), so it's not as easy any more
<Torch> drdozer: you need mtp (a microsoft protocol) to access it
<drdozer> Torch: mm, that is not nice - for once this all works out of the box on my windows laptop but fails on my kubuntu desktop
<Torch> drdozer: kde has a kio_mtp plugin, but it's not working very well
<Torch> drdozer: workaround is to install an ftp (or ssh) server on the phone and use that
<Torch> drdozer: or use adb if you're a dev anyway ;-)
<Husar> Hi, i trying to connect my Nikon camera as MassStorage,  and get "hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" (it was working 2weeks ago :() - fix from google do not work
<Torch> drdozer: kio_mtp is probably being worked on, but i have no idea what the current state is.
<drdozer> Torch: thanks - for now I will just use my laptop :(
<contrast> kio-mtp has already been released. There's actually a PPA for it.
<Torch> contrast: well, i have it. it's just not working very well.
<contrast> Torch: Ohh I see... I just used it recently to put some stuff on a friend's Kindle without issue.
<drdozer> ok, now that I have kio_mtp installed, when I plug in my s3 it pops up the option to "open with file manage" that wasn't there before, but nothing useful happens
<drdozer> oh well
<Torch> drdozer: it sometimes works, iirc
<devmark> whats the name of "diskpart" in linux?
<Torch> devmark: what do you mean?
<devmark> how do i make my usb flush boot with win 7? should I just download .iso and move it  to usb flush? or do I need any format?
<Torch> devmark: you want to make a bootable usb stick from a kubuntu iso?
<devmark> Torch: yes, from kubuntu, but not kubutu i already got it =)
<Torch> devmark: there's usb-creator-kde on my (12.04) system for that
<Torch> devmark: check if you have that
<contrast> I think he means he wants to put a Windows 7 ISO onto a USB drive from within Kubuntu...
<devmark> ooo i see thanks!
<contrast> Right, devmark?
<devmark> contrast: yes
<contrast> usb-creator is only for Ubuntu-based ISOs...
<devmark> hmhh
<contrast> devmark: You can dry dd, it's command-line only...
<Torch> question is if the usb stick is supposed to boot
<Torch> afaik it won't be bootable when you just dd an iso.
<contrast> devmark: It will wipe your flash drive though, so make sure you back up anything that's on it...
<Torch> but i might be wrong about that
<contrast> Torch: Pretty sure you are. :)
<devmark> contrast: what do you mean by "dry dd"?
<devmark> should i just move the .iso file to usb flush? without format it?
<contrast> try* dd
<contrast> devmark: No, that won't make it bootable
<devmark> should I just type "dd" in terminal?
<contrast> devmark: sudo dd if=/path/to/windows7.iso of=/dev/sdXY (where X is the drive and Y is the partition - Partition Manager under Applications -> System is probably the best way of figuring out the drive letter and partition manager you want to dump to)
<devmark> ty
<contrast> No problem, good luck
<fabricio> hi, i wish send my application with launchpad, but how i package my app?
<fabricio> someone???
<BluesKaj> fabricio, you want setup a ppa on launchpad for your app , join launchpad
<fabricio> i join
<fabricio> i read how send app
<fabricio> but doubt
<fabricio> witch format to send?
<fabricio> which
<BluesKaj> fabricio, please  , /join launchpad
<fabricio> i joined
<devmark> is there gonna be any problem? if i reinstall and encrypt win7? will it be bootable?
<BluesKaj> I mean here in IRC , Freenode chat #launchpad , fabricio
<devmark> will it become bootable?
<BluesKaj> devmark, you should ask those questions in #windows
<devmark> BluesKaj: sry i know, just thought this was linuxvswin question :P
<BluesKaj> nope , it's windows question
<fabricio> BluesKaj, i'm in launchpad
<BluesKaj> then ask your question
<fabricio> right
<hateball> drdozer: This is what I use to mount my SGS3 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<devmark> should i use of=/dev/sdb1 or of=/dev/sdb ?
<drdozer> hateball: the two DCIMs in my phone show up in nautilus, but not much useful happens :(
<drdozer> complains that it can't lock the device, or it lets me browse folders but not files
<hateball> drdozer: Did you follow the instructions on the link I posted? Also, Nautilus in KDE?
<fabricio> how is default pdf folder for magazine in linux?
<fabricio> hi
<sbivol> !pt | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fabricio> hi, you can help? ubuntu-br no responds
<fabricio> =(
<przemek_> hello Dears how to install e17 enlightenment on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Fabian, I don't understand your question "default pdf folder for magazine" ?
<BluesKaj> pz oipen a konsole and do , sudo apt-get install e17
<BluesKaj> przemek_, ^
<sbivol> hi, fabricio! could you please rephrase the question about PDF?
<przemek_> BluesKaj: ?
<przemek_> ok thank you :)
<przemek_> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> sbivol, he left
<sbivol> BluesKaj: oh, I started writing my reply when he was still here :-)
<BluesKaj> me too :)
<BluesKaj> or at least I thought he wa
<BluesKaj> was
<BluesKaj> think the translator he uses isn't very accurate
<devmark> hi, dd didnt work for my windows.iso
<devmark> :S
<devmark> it doesnt boot
<devmark> how can i make my usb flush win bootable truth kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I remember doing this, but it was via windows
<devmark> i know how do to it via win, u can use diskpart
<shadeslayer> some utility ... don't remember the name
<shadeslayer> but afaik there's no way to do it via Linux
<shadeslayer> i.e create a windows bootable usb via linux
<devmark> u joke? it must be
<shadeslayer> nope, I distinctly remember trying out alot of things
<shadeslayer> and nothing worked
<james147> shadeslayer: I have done it from linux before, trying to find the tool i used now...
<devmark> iam stucked
<devmark> in the linux matrix :P
<shadeslayer> james147: okay, it's just that I tried it with W7 a couple of months earlier
<shadeslayer> and it didn't work
<devmark> james147: please find it dude..
<james147> shadeslayer: yeah, i spent a while on the internet before I found a solution that worked
<devmark> but i really love irssi :DD
<shadeslayer> heh
<devmark> shit i really missed this client
<shadeslayer> iirc there was a tool that was said to work, but it didn't work for me
<james147> devmark: ahh yesm it was: format the drive as ntfs, copy the contents of the iso to the usb, then run `ms-sys -7 /dev/sdX` to install the bootloader to it
<james147> it worked with win7 when I tried it
<james147> (fyi, this was the post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/creating-windows-7-bootable-usb-from-linux-762229/#post3946086 )
<james147> apperantly unetbootin is also ment to work, but I never liked that program much
<james147> o yeah, and make sure you mark the partition as bootable
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<contrast> devmark: Check to make sure the partition on the USB drive has the "bootable" flag set (you can do that in Partition Manager).
<linuxfreaker> ls
<linuxfreaker> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed and am trying to connect to compellent box but it is not seeign t
<linuxfreaker> http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/volumesnotdetected.jpg
<linuxfreaker> When I try to install ubuntu 12.04. The installation cannot see the SAN storage device as shown http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/volumesnotdetected.jpg
<linuxfreaker> I believe this could be a driver issue with Ubuntu and may need the driver to see the storage device.
<shadeslayer> linuxfreaker: errr ... that doesn't look like a question pertaining to Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> seems like a question suited for #ubuntu-server
<devmark> how do i just "simply" move .iso to usb flush?
<mr0wl> hey, what's this appmenu update i got ?
<mr0wl> is it the same appmenu feature coming in KDE 4.10?
<james147> devmark: the contents of the iso? or the iso itself?
<devmark> iso itself
<james147> devmark: umm, then just copy and paste in dolphin... if this is for the windows iso, then you probally want to be copying the conents...
<devmark> james147: james147: it says "no access"
<devmark> to do that
<james147> devmark: what filesystem does the usb have? what premissions does the drive have? The output of `mount` and `ls -la /media/` (or the path to the mount point) would be helpful !pastebin
<james147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<invariant> How can I test audiorecording?
<invariant> Skype is completely broken.
<raulduke> hey there, anyone experienced in connecting an ipod to amarok?
<phoenix_firebrd> raulduke: did you try in #amarok channel?
<raulduke> yeah but no response
<phoenix_firebrd> raulduke: you have to wait for a long time to get help in irc
<invariant> How do  I make a microphone work in Skype in Kubuntu? It works when I run it on Ubuntu (both 12.04) on another machine.
<yofel> possibly pulseaudio is getting in the way, try looking at pavucontrol if it's muted
<invariant> yofel, how can I see what audio signals are available and which ones are turned on from an authorative source?
<yofel> well, pavucontrol will show which devices are there and in what state
<yofel> kwin should do it too, but esp. with microphones I found pavucontrol to be a more reliable source of information
<invariant> yofel, how can I test it independent of Skype?
<invariant> I am pressing 'make a test sound' in Skype, but nothing happens.
<invariant> Other audio applications work fine.
<yofel> hm, maybe make sure that the right audio device is selected...
<yofel> I don't have skype on *this* system, so it's a bit hard to figure out...
<yofel> pavucontrol has a volume meter for input devices for testing if the microphone at least works
<yofel> and if skype is set to use pulseaudio it should work I think
<invariant> yofel, I cannot select an audio device, because it only shows pulse audio as an option.
<yofel> yeah, that should be right
<invariant> systemsettings returns Qt: Session management error: Could not open network socket
<petersaints> Hi guys. Kamoso doesn't start my webcam. However Skype does. Strange isn't it? Also (in Skype) my webcam is upside down. It's a webcam integrated into the laptop. On Windows, without the proper drivers, it also displays upside down. Any ideas on how to fix these webcam problems?
<invariant> yofel:even for Firefox, I get: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon
<yofel> that's... weird
<petersaints> The error I get when I open Kamoso from the console is
<petersaints> libv4l2: error turning on stream: Protocol error
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<JoaoSantana> Since KDE installs MySQL database by default, does anyone knows what is MySQL default root password?
<BarkingFish> j #ubuntu+1
<BarkingFish> bugger. sorry :)
#kubuntu 2013-02-01
<Unit193> / <-- Here you go.
<BarkingFish> lol. Thanks :)
<em> whats the latest slickest kubuntu?
<em> also does Kubuntu still have any concept of LTS or no?
<BarkingFish> em, yes we do have a concept of LTS
<BarkingFish> The latest released version of Kubuntu is 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) - our latest LTS is 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<LINKSWORD2> BarkingFish: I have no running mouse.
<BarkingFish> Offhand, I can't remember whether an LTS is 2 or 3 years support
<BarkingFish> LINKSWORD2, Has it packed up working, or you mean you don't have one connected?
<LINKSWORD2> Laptop with touchpad. It worked before, and now doesn't.
<BarkingFish> Have you updated anything recently, LINKSWORD2?
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, look for the FN key for ext mouse/trackpad selection
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: ???
<OerHeks> printed in the same colour as the FN key
<LINKSWORD2> There isn't one.
<LINKSWORD2> So, can I get help getting my mouse capabilities running?
<OerHeks> usb mouse?
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: It's a laptop with a touchpad. ON the system.
<OerHeks> oh, with 'mouse' i was thinking of an external mouse
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<LINKSWORD2> It's really making it difficult to do things.
<OerHeks> neverless the FN key could switch mouse + trackpad, mouse or trackpad
<LINKSWORD2> The laptop has a touchpad, and the FN key has never done anything to affect it before...
<OerHeks> with laptop details i can try to look for simular issues
<LINKSWORD2> Dell Studio 1555
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<BarkingFish> I can't really help with laptops, I don't own one and wouldn't know where to start, so I'll leave you with OerHeks :)
<em> how can i see what version of kubuntu im running?
<em> h snele
<em> w 3
<Unit193> em: lsb_release -a
<rapidsp> em: apt-get install lsb-release :)
<em> thanks
<em> apparently im using precise
<em> is there any reason i should be using 12.10 instead of 12.04?
<rapidsp> em: all works right?
<em> rapidsp: yeah things are working
<em> rapidsp: well i do have one weird thing
<em> for some reason when i do apt-get updates it says a key is invalid
<em> i consistently have to have it install stuff that it can't authenticate
<nafg_> Is there a program that repeats whatever you say into the microphone?
<nafg_> Like a parrot
<em> audacity would probably do that.
<rapidsp> em: you can update keys
<rapidsp> but i like be up to date :)
<em> rapidsp: how do you update keys?
<em> rapidsp: is 12.10 pretty stable?
<pavpaw> есть тут кто по русски понимающий?
<pavpaw> or not?
<Unit193> !ru | pavpaw
<ubottu> pavpaw: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<p4r0xysm1z3r> hey guys
<p4r0xysm1z3r> newbie of linux OS can someone help me with wireless?
<p4r0xysm1z3r> i need to get wired just to connect to internet
<em> is there a kubuntu alt cd?
<james147> em: not anymore as far as I know
<em> james147: hmmm
<em> james147: then i wonder how i will set up Full Disk Encryption on Kubuntu
<em> i used to use the alt CDs to do that
<james147> em: Do you really need full disk encryption? If someone steals your hard drive (most likely in a laptop) they are more likely just looking for a quick sell rather then your data. So home directory encryption if probably enough.
<james147> em: Looks like ubuntu can do it: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption  cant find anything about kubuntu though :P you can always install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu though.
<em> Yeah i need full disk encryption
<em> it just makes me feel better because then I dont worry about my passwords and stuff on websites
<em> i am more freewheeling when it comes to stuff like 'remember my password'
<james147> em: just encrypting your home directory should be enough for that, the kubuntu installer can do that with ease. I also recomend you look at lastpass, great tool for storing passwords (keeps them encrypted via a master password and takes security very seriously).
<allen_> anyone know if update manager will take care of the new xf86-video-ati 7.1.0 graphics driver, or do I have to install it manually
<kayvee> eversince i installed the linux kernel updates, i am seeing this kernel panic error and the system does not boot. can someone please help?
<kayvee> hello again! i need some help with a kernel panic error.
<allen_> post it in the ubuntu forums, i don't think anyone hear knows. sorry
<allen_> *here
 * calwig hugs kubuntu
<calwig> no crashes, no faults, no gpfs, no bluescreens of death, no fat, no sodium, no salt, no uric acid, no excess junk software. Kubuntu just works
<calwig> THANK YOU
<calwig> :)
<FloodBotK1> calwig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * calwig kisses FloodBotK1 
<nafg_> Is there any way to make Konsole turn file paths into links that open them in an editor?
<nafg_> Right now I'm piping with
<nafg_> sed -u 's_/home/naftoli_cgi:///st.cgi?/home/naftoli_'
<nafg_> And I have  a cgi Kioslave that opens it
<nafg_> but it always focuses on the browser
<Senjai> Bought a flash drive
<Senjai> installing dat Kubuntu
<Senjai> Any residence experts that have any reccomended reading material? Mostly on bash and the kernel.
<calwig> Senjai, I must warn you, Kubuntu is awesome
<Senjai> lol
<Senjai> Yeah
<Senjai> I just want to dive into it
<calwig> 12.04 is amazing
<Senjai> any reccomended reading calwig
<calwig> Senjai, arent we all starving for reading hehe
<calwig> wait around someone may post something
<noaXess> morning all
<noaXess> hey Mamarok ;)
<noaXess> bbs.. reboot.. :)
<Guest53702> Whoop
<Senjai> Whoop
<Senjai> Officially set up on Kubuntu
 * Senjai cheers
<calwig> how does someone check the hdd manuf thru terminal?
<Enkidu_ak> calwig, hdparam -I /dev/<drive>
<Enkidu_ak> Er.. hdparm
<calwig> Enkidu_ak, wha, man how could i forget
<calwig> :)
<Enkidu_ak> Do any of you know what might cause 100+ instances of ksnapshot to open without any keyboard input?
<Enkidu_ak> I thought that I had some short in my keyboard, but that is not the case.
<shadeslayer> nope, but you could run a script to kill them all
<calwig> Ctrl Alt F4, then back to Ctrl Alt F7 try that
<Enkidu_ak> Killing them all was easy, I'm more concerned with why it happened.
<Enkidu_ak> This is the third time this has happened. It doesn't happen often, but I can't figure out what triggers it.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> are you running 4.10?
<shadeslayer> maybe some key gets stuck?
<Enkidu_ak> For now I've just set ksnapshot to 600
<shadeslayer> to 600?
<Enkidu_ak> 4.8.5, whatever is in the repo
<Enkidu_ak> Yes, read-only by the owner.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> 4.8.5? O_O
<shadeslayer> oh, LTS?
<Enkidu_ak> Yes
<Enkidu_ak> Hmm... There is a closed bug regarding this ksnapshot behavior. Apparently it's a "feature"...
<sbivol> Enkidu_ak: which bug is it?
<Enkidu_ak> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125982 is the only reference that I can find. It's from 2006, though.
<ubottu> KDE bug 125982 in general "ksnapshot "denial of service"" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<Enkidu_ak> Thank you, ubottu. You understand me in a way that no other bot could...
<sbivol> HO-LEE-SCHITT. I-ve just held PrintScreen pressed for 1.5 seconds and the bloody KSnapshot opened 40 instances!
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> "The software works too well"
<sbivol> shadeslayer: unbelievably (<- literally) well, I'd say.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> anyway, off to lunch
<shadeslayer> bbl
<sbivol> I have a hard time imagining a workflow that would require more than one instance of KSnapshot. there are tons of desktop recorders out there; but even if there weren't, that wouldn't pe a reason to start KSnapshot with 15 instances/sec.
 * sbivol is frustrated about this "not a bug in KSnapshot" thing
<invariant> sbivol, all desktop recorders for Linux suck.
<Enkidu_ak> sbivol, Heh, I didn't even want it to start once
<invariant> sbivol, I don't know why, but somehow every single person who has released such a tool made it not work.
<invariant> Quite an accomplishment for a sequence of 10 people to all fail so miserably.
<Enkidu_ak> sbivol, I had 100+ sessions and I never touched printscreen. They continued to open as I tried to close them manually. I finally had to pkill the lot of them
<sbivol> invariant: really? 'cause I record often, and had no problems. ever.
<invariant> sbivol, what do you use?
<sbivol> anyway, that's not a reason to *record* with KSnapshot
<invariant> sbivol, what do you use?
<sbivol> invariant: ffmpeg. I'll give you the command in 3 minutes
<invariant> sbivol, I also have an ffmpeg command, but I wouldn't count it as working. Does it record audio too?
<invariant> sbivol, it's likely that you have a better command.
<sbivol> invariant: yes, it records sound
<mokush> does anybody use kate for web development?
<mokush> is there some way to highlight the opening and end tags (for html), or the opening and closing brackets for (css/js)?
<invariant> sbivol, what about the ffmpeg command?
<lordievader> mokush: Vim is a commandline text editor that can do this. Not sure if Kate can do the same.
<sbivol> invariant: sorry it takes longer, I'm getting my files from the backup....
<sbivol> invariant: ffmpeg -y -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s `xdpyinfo | grep 'dimensions:'| awk '{print $2}'` -i :0.0 \
<sbivol> 	-vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 captură_`date +%H-%M`.mkv
<invariant> sbivol, Unrecognized option 'preset'
<invariant> sbivol, /usr/share/avconv/libx264-lossless_ultrafast.avpreset: Invalid option or argument: 'preset=ultrafast', parsed as 'preset' = 'ultrafast'
<sbivol> invariant: are you using THE ffmpeg or the „deprecated” ffmpeg?
<sbivol> I'll adapt it for avconv today
<invariant> sbivol, Failed to set value 'lossless_ultrafast' for option 'vpre'
<invariant> sbivol, I now switched to avconv.
<invariant> sbivol, but I still get the above.
<invariant> sbivol, it's called ultrafast these days
<sbivol> invariant: as I sait, I'll adapt it for avconv
<invariant> sbivol, oh, great.
<invariant> sbivol, I thought you meant for yourself, not for me too :)
<sbivol> invariant: I'll post the updated command today. please stand by :)
<hateball> I find recordmydesktop works rather well, not sure what problems one might have with it
<Jacky> mokush: that'd require a nifty plugin
<Jacky> should push it on KDE brainstorm
<mokush> Jacky: well, kdevelop has this functionality already
<mokush> why didn't they implement it directly in kpart?
<Jacky> good question
<bacon> identify strips
<bacon> wow man
<bacon> i got bacons stips man
<bacon> whos high man?
<bacon> want some bacon man?
<bacon> i got tons of it man...
<bacon> im strippin for bacon strips
<bacon> LMAO
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Jacky> i do like bacon
<mkuzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596278/
<lordievader> mkuzu: I think this question is better suited for #ubuntu-server.
<mkuzu> thank you
<alobar_> Hi, im trying to compile a kernel module agains usermode linux architecture. in my Makefile i have to include additional CFLAGS but when i execute 'make ARCH=um' my cflags are overwritten. How can i fix this? thanks
<alobar_> according to usermode linux doc, this is suggested CFLAGS=`cd uml-tree ; make script 'SCRIPT=@echo $(CFLAGS)' ARCH=um`, but kernel makefile does not have script target
<yossarianuk> how you get apache2 debug packages in ubuntu
<yossarianuk> apache2-dbg doesn't exist
<Peace-> yossarianuk: apt-cache search  apache | grep debutg
<Peace-> yossarianuk: apt-cache search  apache | grep debug
<yossarianuk> Peace: thanks but on Ubuntu 8.04 I just see
<yossarianuk> libapache-db-perl  + libserf-0-0-dbg + alpine-dbg
<Peace-> yossarianuk: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596406
<yossarianuk> Peace: is that on 8.04 ?
<Peace-> yossarianuk: 13.04 :D
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ik__> hi
<funweek73> Hey
<funweek73> Hi guys
<Guest96540> guys, what do I do when kwin crashes and kde won't accept keyboard input
<FrobtheBuilder> so guys, what do I do if kwin crashes, and KDE stops accepting keyboard input?
<FrobtheBuilder> how can I restart it?
<FrobtheBuilder> can anybody possible tell me the answer to this question?
<Torch> i was trying to answer the guest, the guest was gone. trying to answer the nick, the nick is gone.
 * Torch sighs.
<PrincessLuna> Has anyone tried using Kubuntu with a touchscreen on a Windows 8 ultrabook like the Thinkpad twist, Zenbook touch, Vivobook etc?
<hundinderpfanne> hiho
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<gdf> #bluserver
<dragonious> hey guys im trying to open a file in perl to edit my squirrelmail config but I cant seem to get the file to open can anyone help me?
<PrincessLuna> dragonious: Doesn't Kate open it?
<PrincessLuna> dragonious: "kate /home/path/perl.perl"
<genii-around> If squirrelmail is using the file, it's conceivabl locked
<PrincessLuna> Anyone using a Windows 8 touch screen Win8 ultrabook with Kubuntu?
<dragonious> PrincessLuna: Thank you for your response. I honestly didnt try to open with kate I assumed it was ment to be openned with perl
<dragonious> sorry I am very new to linux in general, but I learning at a pretty good pace;)
<PrincessLuna> np
<dragonious> PrincessLuna: and I hate this keyboard :)
<dragonious> ok now im confused, Im using the squirrelmail walkthrough from squirrelmail.org and it tells me to "run the squirrelmail configuration utility" but this is a code based text doc ??
<dragonious> do I need to open it in terminal?
<Guest1317> hi
<Guest1317> i want to design my house
<Guest1317> pleas help me?
<bazhang> !info librecad | Guest1317
<ubottu> Guest1317: librecad (source: librecad): Computer-aided design (CAD) system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2+nolibs-1build1 (quantal), package size 2030 kB, installed size 4251 kB
<Guest1317> hi
<Guest1317> i want to design my house
<Guest1317> hi
<bazhang> Guest1317, this is Kubuntu support
<Guest1317> hi
<nik9000> hello #kubuntu - I'm installing now.  This'll be my first KDE experience.  I've had so many people tell me to try it that it is finally time.
<genii-around> nik9000: Hopefully you find it an enjoyable desktop!
<invariant> nik9000, disable all the semantic desktop features when you are done.
<genii-around> Hehe
<invariant> nik9000, they are misconceived features and will only work for the simplest of setups.
<invariant> nik9000, otherwise, KDE is a good choice.
<invariant> genii-around, I am not joking.
<genii-around> invariant: I find akonadi frustrating also, that is why I have it disabled
<invariant> The only reason the semantic desktop code is in KDE is because some company just wants to test their code.
<invariant> I can't think of any other reason.
<invariant> It's certainly not to provide a good user experience to people, because otherwise the proper solution would be implemented.
<nik9000> I just read the from page for nepomuk and I'm really not sure what it said.
<invariant> nik9000, just disable it or endure lots of pain.
<Torch> nepomuk's not all that bad. strigi is problematic in cases.
<zoom> good evening
<zoom> can anyone tell me how i can make tpm_tis play nice?
<zoom> im still having trouble with suspending and dmesg says "ton_tis ßß.0a: tpm_transmit: tpm_send: errir -62
<zoom> which supposedly is a timeout
<Guest36207> ciao
<Guest36207> chi puo darmi una mano
<Guest36207> devo risolvere un problemino con kubuntu
<genii-around> zoom: Try loading it with itpm=1
<genii-around> !it | Guest36207
<ubottu> Guest36207: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest36207> sorry
<Guest36207> my problem with kubuntu is: THE VIDEO IN THE SITE VITV.IT
<zoom> 'echo "options tpm_tis itpm=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/tpm-tis.conf; rmmod tpm_tis; modprobe tpm_tis itpm=1' and it still wakes up instalty, with the same error from dmesg
<zoom> instantly*
<zoom> just removing tpm_tis lets me suspend, but if i modprobe it again (with ot without itpm) it fails
<phillw> hi guys, a quick ask from a lubuntu user who is looking to install a kde komponent ;)
<phillw>  I just opened Blogilo and it says "KWallet" and under it, it says ".. KWallet allows you to store your passwords and other personal information on disk in an encryption file..". This may sound like a dumb question, but is that safe?
<phillw> I'm assuming SHA coding?
<zoom> have a nice day everyone
<zoom> bye
<jacksy> hi there
<LordWuggi> hi
<jacksy> I need some information about using Kubuntu with an Intel Atom
<genii-around> jacksy: I'm running it fine on my Acer D260 which has an Atom 450
 * riccardone 
<jacksy> I have a problem with changing the Desktop Page in KDE4
<jacksy> it always crashes by klicking on the change button
<genii-around> jacksy: Was it always doing this since it was installed?
<jacksy> yes always, also on the live USB
<jacksy> i'll try to reinstall it
<jacksy> i think theres something wrong with my iso file
<mandoguit> jacksy:   might want to check the md5 sum for the iso first before reinstalling.....that way you will know for sure whether the iso is valid or not
<jacksy> ive downloaded already a new iso from official Kubuntu page
<faust_> Привет
<faust_> Hi All!!!
<nyquist333> join #grub
<swarfega> hmm libxkbcommon0 wants to remove a whole bunch of packages
<disharmonic> Hi guys
<disharmonic> What would be the preferred meta-package for a laptop, kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-netbook?
<contrast> disharmonic: kubuntu-desktop
<disharmonic> contrast and then i should just manually disable strigi?
<contrast> disharmonic: You might want to for now. In about a week though, you'll want to upgrade to KDE 4.10, and it sports vastly improved desktop search.
<contrast> disharmonic: In case you're not already using the official Kubuntu PPAs: for i in ppa backports; do sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:kubuntu-ppa/$i; done
<disharmonic> contrast, i'm not using the official ppa atm.  thanks for the tip
<contrast> disharmonic: No problem
<giannhs694> ?
<giannhs694> hi?
#kubuntu 2013-02-02
<robtygart> Does anyone know where I can get some extra screen savers
<KJ_agent007> do a google search rob
<disharmonic> robtygart, kde-look.org?
<KJ_agent007> tons of em out there
<KJ_agent007> but why bother with screan savers?   just put the monitor in sleep mode
<robtygart> cool thank you
<robtygart> They are fun
<robtygart> KJ_agent007: Turn on some music and sit back a watch your screen savers.
<disharmonic> gn
<timinphx1> hi there, I installed the kernel upgrade this afternoon, and now I am unable to watch any youtube video's in my Chome browser.  Anyone else having any similar issues?
<robtygart> timinphx1: can you in another browser? If not it could be a flash issue.
<KJ_agent007> yeah, flash is a little flakey in linux these days
<hussaind> hello. i am getting "Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than jre" error while installing idea IDE
<hussaind> please help
<james147> hussaind: do you have a jdk installed? and where does JAVA_HOME point to?
<hussain> james147: is this correct ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how can I run a Kubuntu upgrade process from a USB key?
<LINKSWORD2> Any help?
<ussher_> upgrade?
<ghost_> Gotta love GNU.
<Jeena> I have a weird problem, I installed Kubuntu on two different computers and on both I have the problem that I can't open Context menus (for example rightclick in firefox) it opens for half a second or shorter and closes again
<Jeena> the same happens for select boxes or comboboxes I think they're called
<Jeena> is that a known thing with a workaround?
<raymears> hi. i am experiencing a frustrating issues with font sizes in swing awt applications, such as NetBeans IDE and a couple of others. The fonts of the window menus have a different size than the rest of kde... any idea how to fix this? I've been googling this issue for about a week now...
<raymears> in the swing applications i have selected the GTK Look and feel and in KDE i have selected the oxygen-gtk widget style for rendering GTK stuff. It also works perfectly in real gtk apps...as they look pretty oxygeny. It is just the swing apps that are  annoying
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<raza> Im using kubuntu 12.10. When i go to blueooth it says "no bluetooth adapters found"
<raza> any way to fix this ?
<raza> Kubuntu is installed on my acer laptop
<raza> do i need to attach seperate hardware or any way to find out if my laptop already has it ?
<invariant> Most likely you don't have the drivers loaded.
<invariant> But you can file this as a bug, imho.
<invariant> If it says that in a GUI, then it should have done some effort to find the adapters.
<invariant> What it likely meant to say was: "No bluetooth adapters are visible to this software stack because the driver is not loaded and only root can do that".
<invariant> Or something like: "Currently no drivers are loaded, but we know you have hardware X, do you know want to load this driver? Please input password."
<invariant> Something like that.
<yofel> driver loading is automatic. So it's either a driver failure or a missing driver usually
<anonim> a
<Guest33332> ?
<Senjai> Hello
<Senjai> Just curious
<Senjai> is Kubuntu shipped with that silly shopping lens in Ubuntu
<tsimpson> we have no lenses, we have KDE
<BluesKaj> shopping lens ?
<tsimpson> a Dash/Unity thing
<Senjai> Its a privacy joke
<Senjai> just double checking
<tsimpson> it's not as bad as people seem to want to think it is
<Senjai> mm
<BluesKaj> what is it anyway ?
<Senjai> Not as bad as in .. not as bad as windows?
<Senjai> Its used for shopping for music in music players, but it sends all search keywords to canonical servers for storage and targets you with ads.
<tsimpson> when you search for something from the default Dash search, it also includes amazon results for that search term
<tsimpson> it's not ads, and it's anonymous
<Senjai> its not anonymous, your ip is sent..
<Senjai> Dash --> Canonical --> Amazon --> Canonical --> Dash
<BluesKaj> I used unity for a couple weeks , but I didn't bother with those links
<tsimpson> your IP is sent to canonical, as with every apt-get you do
<tsimpson> and your IP is not sent to Amazon at all
<Senjai> But its not stored for use in the future. Neither are what you use apt get to get.
<Senjai> No it isnt
<Senjai> Its used to store your searches on canonical servers
<BluesKaj> who cares
<tsimpson> it's not sent to Amazon at all
<tsimpson> and the searches aren't stored iirc
<tsimpson> what you have is basically a forwarding proxy on the Canonical side
<Senjai> They are stored. The more searches you do the more relevant the information becomes
<Senjai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/does-ubuntus-amazon-lens-break-eu-law
<tsimpson> well even so, it's still not traceable, and not included in KDE
<Senjai> Not included in KDE is great. Its not traceable from Amazon, but is from Canonical.
<Senjai> I'm a privacy nut
<Senjai> Not gonna lie.
<Torch> Senjai: this is totally off topic here, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, what's the command to delete "orphaned modules" ?
<Senjai> Torch: I guess now it would be
<Senjai> Torch: It wasn't originally.
<tsimpson> it's not traceable from Canonical, they can only tell a request was sent from your IP
<tsimpson> or rather, from an IP registered to some ISO
<tsimpson> *ISP
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: which modules are you referring to?
<Senjai> tsimpson: Let's agree to disagree on the topic :) Arguements on the internet after all. Thank you for your input though.
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, "userconfig/userconfig.py" seems to be blocking  system settings>user management from loading ..I removed the file but it appears un deletable
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, the error also states that an orphaned module was left after the latest KDE upgrade
<tsimpson> ser Management loads the userconfig.py script, so it won't work if you remove that
<tsimpson> *User Management
<BluesKaj> ok
<tsimpson> I'm not sure I've ever seen an error or warning about orphaned modules though
<tsimpson> I'm on 4.9.5 though, so maybe it's something to do with the pre-released KDE
<BluesKaj> I recall seeing them yrs ago , but not lately
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm testing kde 4.10 , but I also had it with 4.9.98
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter much since i'm not adding or editing any groups or users etc
<Ab3L> hi. i have a little problem with the sound. from shell i can play sounds using the commands play or mplayer followed by the file.wav i want to play. but when i put the command in ktimer, i cannot hear anything. which is the right command to give to play a wav file?
<mandoguit> in the middle of upgrading 12.10 -> 13.04      any buglets when doing this automated upgrade being reported so far?   tnks
<giannhs694> no1 speaks?
<alusion> Hey uhhh, can I install steam on the latest kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<BluesKaj> alusion, ^
<DarthFrog> alusion: I'm running Steam on 64 bit Kubuntu 12.10.  You will need to install the 32 bit libraries if you're running 64 bit.
<mandoguit> fwiw.... just finished doing an automatic upgrade from 12.10 -> 13.04 with no problems except having to delete some older kernels in /boot due to space considerations.   Also did a previous automatic upgrade from 12.04 -> 12.10 without any problems.... pretty slick imho!   Thanks again to the devs and others who support Kunbuntu!  :-)
 * sbivol thinks that mandoguit is a brave soul for deciding to dist-upgrade his system and thanks him for sharing his experience
<mandoguit> sbivol:  lol   yw     was a bit wary of doing it that way too but thought "what the heck...."  ;-)
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade from 12.10>13.04 worked here , when the live-cd ionstalle rwould stall right after the location and time zone entries
<sbivol> BluesKaj: I installed 13.04 (some daily image) a couple of weeks ago and it went smooth as silk
<BluesKaj> ionstalle r = ionstaller
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> sbivol, there are still some hardware issues with AMD64bit with Nvidia where ubiquity doesn't recognize the hardware and freezes
<BluesKaj> on the live-dvd
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, can I ask questions here about installing printers?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, go ahead and ask .. maybew we can help
<ovidiu-florin> I'm tring to install a TOSHIBA e-STUDIO255 as a network printer
<ovidiu-florin> the drivers for this model are not in the ubuntu database (at least not in the installer list)
<ovidiu-florin> but I've found the driver on the toshiba website
<ovidiu-florin> here: http://business.toshiba.com/support/downloads.jsp?site=usa
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: here you go: http://copiers.toshiba.com/downloads/KB/file_uploads/11087/linux.tar
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what to do with those files
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, in the terminal , unrar e linux.tar , then look for the readme and install text files in the reulting folder in your home directory, and follow the instructions given there.
<BluesKaj> err resulting folder
<ovidiu-florin> I succeded
<ovidiu-florin> i tried the CUPS driver instead of the linux driver
<ovidiu-florin> http://copiers.toshiba.com/downloads/KB/file_uploads/7837/TOSHIBA_EST455_855_CUPS.gz
<ovidiu-florin> it worked with this one
<BluesKaj> ok , good ..cups is getting better at including more printers then ever
<alusion> I'm in a very strange step right now of my kubuntu experience
<alusion> I'm about to install propietary drivers for my AMD graphics card
<alusion> last time OpenGL would crash a lot with KDE, and it was driver related issues
<sbivol> alusion: what Kubuntu version and what graphics chipset do you have?
<alusion> 12.10 and I have a sapphire radeon 6850 running on a 64bit system
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: How can I add this driver to the default driver database, so it will be available to others?
<sbivol> alusion: I have 12.10 on a sapphire radeon 6760 and no issues
<alusion> you installed the propietary drivers?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, well that would involve a lot of  permissions etc on toshiba's part unless it's already been given an open licence/agreement
<BluesKaj> sbivol, alusion fglrx driver ?
<sbivol> alusion: yes, I have driver version 9.00.11
<DarthFrog> sbivol: If you're planning on installing the fglrx drivers for gaming with Steam, AMD has done a lot of work recently to improve them.  But you'd need to get the latest 'n greatest from the xorg-edgers PPA.
<sbivol> DarthFrog: I'm happy for the moment, since steam didn't want to create an account for me last time I tried, so I'm happy with the current driver
<DarthFrog> And if you add the xorg-edgers PPA to your /etc/apt/sources.list.d collection, a dist-upgrade will also install the 3.7 kernel on 12.10
<alusion> Do I wanna do that if I care about stability?
<DarthFrog> sbivol: I think you have to have a pre-existing account with Steam (i.e. in Windows or Mac OS).
<DarthFrog> No, you shouldn't install anything outside the official Canonical repos if you are concerned about stability.
<DarthFrog> Installing from PPAs can be de-stabilizing.
<sbivol> DarthFrog: well, there was a very explicit dialog that offered me to create an account, so I guess it's possible.  I didn't get the confirmation email...
<DarthFrog> sbivol:  Then I guess my info is out of date.  :-)
<DarthFrog> When I first installed Steam (i.e. as soon as Valve released the beta client), that was the case.
<alusion> I'm going to setup a backup solution before I go through with it
<alusion> what's the equivalent to system restore point in kubuntu
<Walex> There is no close equivalent because it is not needed. Most UNIX-like systems have robust package management and library management, and DLL/COM hell usually does not happen.
<alusion> Alright well just incase this package screws with my system, I can just purge the drivers then right
<Walex> alusion: yes, and there is something called "Safe mode" in ubuntu.
<Walex> alusion: the basic idea is that it is very difficult to screw up a UNIX-like system to the point it cannot boot in at least text mode, and from there one can fix any problem with a number of utilities.
<alusion> yeah of course. I just want to get familiar with change management, I'm one of those people that likes to drive fast but keep the car scratchless.
<alusion> last time that wasn't the case and my system would implode time to time and I'd be reduced to a tty to fix problems in my inconvenience
<Walex> alusion: as you may have already discovered the only practical weakness with GNU/Linux drivers is graphics cards...
<BluesKaj> Walex, well amd/ati card drivers have been somewhat neglected the last few yrs , whereas nvidia is trying to keep up
<frenzz> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<sbivol> frenzz: what?
<keithzg> BluesKaj: I dunno, I've actually had some pretty bad issues with NVIDIA cards in the last few years, and far fewer with my ATI/AMD ones. Mostly it's just *very* different development approaches (NVIDIA is unified cross-platform, but has no open drivers; AMD keeps distinct per-OS closed lines, and also does open Linux development).
 * keithzg remembers getting an NVIDIA issue a few years back where the solution was to disable some specific X11 rendering features. Then a friend running Windows got hit by the same bug. "Oh, I fixed that on my machine! . . . but, err, the fix may not be too applicable to your box."
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I've had both amd and nvidia cards on a couple of linux machines and i've always been able to find a driver fix with nvidia , not so with amd . IME
<Walex> keithzg: nVidia claim that the driver source is the same on Linux and MS-Windows, just the OS dependent wrapper is different (very different).
<keithzg> walex: Indeed, hence identical issues on such fundamentally different platforms.
<keithzg> BluesKaj: yeah, it's always per-person, the experience. I was mostly just saying that it's not like AMD's drivers aren't under constant development, because they are; but the split nature of the development (windows, Linux closed-source, Linux open-source) results in certain issues, while the Nvidia approach results in others. Like how I couldn't even run KDE4 without constant crashing until ~4.3, heh (mostly TwinView was at fault there).
<entreri> hey there, I'm looking to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu on an old netbook, which one is lighter ?
<entreri> Ubuntu use to lag a lot and I wonder if Kubuntu would be better
#kubuntu 2013-02-03
<robtygart> entreri: Ubuntu lags really bad on my laptop
<robtygart> Kubuntu runs nice....
<spacecase> I created a backup of a ubuntu install with KDE, did a fresh install of kubuntu and restored my home folder, now KDE is unusably slow.  How can I fix this?
<kdns> Hi All. Muon has become unresponsive during configuring a new kernel. Can someone please advise the most graceful recovery from this? Kill it and sudo dpkg -configure -a ?
<sbivol> kdns_: Hi, did you solve the Muon issue?
<kdns_> Hi sbivol, thank for asking :) I ended up doing as I mentioned... I had to kill both muon and dpkg, but before I did so, I saved the output of ps -ef | grep dpkg, so that I knew what packages it had attempted. I tried to re-run it, but it failed, so I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a. It seems to have worked, I'm about to reboot to find out for sure :)
<sbivol> kdns_: do you have dkms installed?
<kdns_> sbivol: I do, for nvidia and for webcamstudio (there may be others)
<Senjai> What's a notepad++ like text editor for Kubuntu/KDE?
<kdns_> Senjai: Kate, the default. Be sure to look around the settings and plugins, just like npp
<sbivol> Senjai: Kate uses the exact same editor component that N++ also uses.
<Senjai> kdns_: cool stuff, thanks. I'm eventually going to use emacs, but until i can get used to vikeys I'm staying away
<sbivol> as kdns_ said, configure Kate and enable tabs and any other plugins you may need
<Senjai> sbivol: will do
<kdns_> sbivol: should I be concerned for dkms?
<sbivol> kdns_: not really, I had it ever since Dell started shipping notebooks with Ubuntu preinstalled (dkms is Dell's creation), and no issues. but it's involved in building kernel modules, so could be related to the hang you experienced
<sbivol> kdns_: with Ubuntu, Dell were selling only notebooks with Intel graphics initially, and DKMS was being used only to rebuild the kernel module for the dial-up modem :-)
<ramapte> kdns__: I think that will work
<ramapte> kdns__: just run update-grub to be safe
<kdns__> thanks ramapte :)
<ramapte> update-grub ensures you won't have a broken GRUB
<ramapte> in the output linux should be detected
<ramapte> that's all
<kdns__> thanks ramapte... it did reconfigure grub during the dpkg run, so I'll run that to be sure
<backjlack> Hello.
<backjlack> I have some questions concerning Kubuntu 12.04. Is anyone else unable to log out, sleep, restart or shutdown? Does anyone else have to manually start krunner most of the time?
<backjlack> I was having these problems all the time. I upgraded to KDE 4.9.5 and I'm still having these problems.
<sbivol> backjlack: not sure about krunner, but I remember issues with shutdown in 12.04. the computer sometimes refused to end the KDE session. I don't remember tha cause, but the sounds that play on session end should be your suspects
<backjlack> sbivol: Do you know a fix for this?
<frenzz> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<sbivol> backjlack: if the sounds are indeed the issue, you can disable them in System Settings -> Application and system notifications -> Manage notifications ->  Player settings -> No audio output
<sbivol> backjlack: I have translated those names in English on-the-fly, so please adjust them to the reality :-)
<backjlack> sbivol: Thank you. Those were correct. Unfortunately, it looks like that's not the problem.
<mokush> does anybody have any good kate color schemes?
<sbivol> backjlack: if you're willing to, please try to disable only the session management notifications, in ... -> Manage notifications -> Applications -> Event source [KDE workspace]
<backjlack> sbivol: Yes, that didn't help either. It's still not doing anything.
<sbivol> backjlack: oh, then the reason is something else...
<backjlack> http://paste.kde.org/663962/59891335/
<backjlack> That's kdm.log.
<backjlack> I think I've fixed my problem with the broken log out, sleep, restart and all.
<backjlack> I've removed the kde settings and let KDE 4.9.5 create them from scratch again for me.
<backjlack> That seems to have fixed it all. Perhaps it was an issue in KDE 4.8.x.
<backjlack> Something must have been configured improperly.
<sbivol> for some strange reason, changing the application colos scheme from System Settings breaks font rendering... I ended up without subpixel hinting without ever touching it
<sbivol> s/colos/color/
<ed2346789> hi, how do I uninstall google browser? the support page on google.com says I have to go to synapctic manager but I havent got synaptic, and its not there in muon software center?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mokush> ed2346789: if you didn't install the google-chrome package yourself, search for chromium-browser in muon
<ed2346789> mokush: yeah I installed it myself, its not in muon and its called google chrome (it seems chromium is different browser/version)
<BluesKaj> ed2346789, chrome isn't in muon , but chromium-browser is.
<ed2346789> so I have chrome and want to uninstall it, how do I do it?
<ed2346789> I tried apt-get remove but it cannot find google chrome
<ed2346789> oh yes found it, sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable worked :D
<BluesKaj> ed2346789, try to install chromium-browser with apt get , it's probly what installed
<ed2346789> already removed, thanks
<BluesKaj> ed2346789, which kubuntu version are you using ?
<invariant> How can I run a graphical application as a different user in my current session?
<ed2346789> Platform Version 4.8.5 (4.8.5), 3.2.0-37 generic
<invariant> When I use sudo, I get Error: cannot open display: :0
<BluesKaj> ed2346789, that's your kde version
<BluesKaj> ed2346789, lsb_release -a
<muelux> kdesudo
<ed2346789> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<BluesKaj> ok , that explains why you still had google chrome in the rpos
<BluesKaj> invariant, you don't use sudo mto open graphical apps , as  muelux posted kdesudo for graphicals
<ed2346789> actually I installed it myself, just wanted to try whats it all about, didnt like it, but couldnt uninstall
<invariant> BluesKaj, kdesudo doesn't work for my sound.
<invariant> BluesKaj, kdesudo -u someuser 'mplayer -v /tmp/foo.mp3'
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to do with your  sound , invariant ?
<invariant> BluesKaj, hearing it.
<invariant> BluesKaj, removing the 'kde' part results in hearing audio.
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ?
<invariant> BluesKaj, however, running the graphical application with sudo doesn't work as explained earlier.
<invariant> BluesKaj, of course, where else?
<invariant> I also don't understand where kdesu is, since kdesudo isn't even an official kde program.
<BluesKaj> sudo is for use the terminal/konsole , kdesudo id fro the krunner and graphical apps in the konsole
<BluesKaj> is for
<BluesKaj> invariant, no need for sarcasm , if you want help , courtesy goes along way ...we don't know what you know or don't know
<invariant> BluesKaj, assume I know just about everything, except for the thing I am asking.
<invariant> BluesKaj, you still haven't told me anything that helps me further.
<BluesKaj> I assume nothing until you give details of what you are doing
<invariant> BluesKaj, I already gave an exact command.
<invariant> BluesKaj, how much more precise do you want it to be?
<invariant> BluesKaj, I said what didn't work.
<monkeyjuice> invariant:  only way you can get  audio to work is if you use sudo ?
<invariant> monkeyjuice, you should be more precise.
<invariant> monkeyjuice, you have not read the observed evidence and instead decided to imagine new evidence.
<monkeyjuice> ok never mind then you dont seem to need help
<invariant> I need help from a *competent* person.
<BluesKaj> sudo isn't used for graphical apps , you must use kdesudo , if sudo only works then you've done the damage to your set up previously
<raymears> hi everyone. having some issues with the font size in java swing apps such as netbeans and the like. they use the GTK2 look and feel which defaults to oxygen-gtk, as defined in systemsettings -> appearance. They just won't use the proper font sizes... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> and go do some research about sudo vs kdesudo , invariant
<Ab3L> hi. i've a problem with jovie. i cannot set the voices and when i try to play a text (pronounce what is copied) i get a message telling me there's something wrong. it tells me to give a look in a log file, but i really don't understand which one and where it is. can you help me to make work jovie again? i'm running kubuntu 12.04.
<invariant> BluesKaj, dude, can you please not tell me that to call 911 we need to call 911?
<invariant> BluesKaj, you have said absolutely nothing useful and only keep repeating yoursel.f
<invariant> BluesKaj, why do you want to scare me away with your low quality responses?
<invariant> BluesKaj, if you don't know how to help. shut up.
<BluesKaj> raymears, just to check , you set the gtk fonts in system settings>appearance , gtk themes ?
<raymears> BluesKaj: yes i did
<raymears> and it works in firefox and... vmware and other gtk apps
<raymears> BluesKaj: they look as native as it gets. the issue is.. when i start a java swing app, it will use the correct GTK settings for the look and feel. it will look well integrated...
<raymears> BluesKaj: wanna see a sceenshot?
<BluesKaj> raymears, I don't know anything about netbeans etc
<raymears> BluesKaj: it is not about netbeans etc. it is about gtk settings :)
<BluesKaj> see ? :)
<raymears> BluesKaj: i have a virtual image with an almost identical setup, except for the fact that it is a brand new ubuntu installation.. where the fonts look perfect
<BluesKaj> ubuntu installation ? raymears , did you add the the kubuntu desktop to an original ubuntu install ?
<raymears> BluesKaj: i haven't installed ubuntu in ages. i meant of course ... kubuntu
<BluesKaj> raymears, dunno why you have the problem ..I made synaptic look like a kde app , by opening system settings with root permissions in krunner and setting up the fonts etc for apps that require them like synaptic etc ...dunno if that helps you though
<Ab3L> there's someone who is mastering jovie?
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, do you use kmouth as well?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: yes, also. but currently i'm trying to set jovie
<Ab3L> my first problem now is how to set up a new language
<Ab3L> at the moment there's a woman that speaks only italian from kmouth. but i would like to hear a text from, for exemple, a pdf file written in English or in French
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, sorry , I have no idea about jovie ...perhaps someone else can help ?
<Ab3L> ok
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: what about kmouth?
<BluesKaj> the same
<Ab3L> well.
<Ab3L> you may know how to change the language.
<Ab3L> don't you?
<BluesKaj> never used either aqpplication  Ab3L ...I should not have responded , sorry
<Ab3L> if i click on "speaker" tab in configuration, and then on the "add" button, i get a list of possible speakers. i can select them, but i cannot really add them (the "ok" button stays gray/inactive)
<Ab3L> ok. hope someone reads my lines and give me a suggestion.
<Ab3L> thak you anyway
<Ab3L> s/thak/thank/
<Ab3L> i found the log file. but there's something strange inside. it says it loads "festival" module, but i don't think i've festival any more.
<muelux> Hello, I'm new to this Kubuntu-Chat (and to IRC at all): so please be patient with me and feel free to correct my mistakes and my english as well.
<muelux> My distro :
<muelux> muelux@muelux-LT70B-T61:/media/SAMSUNG/MeineBackups$ lsb_release -a
<muelux> No LSB modules are available.
<muelux> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<muelux> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<FloodBotK1> muelux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muelux> Release:        12.04
<muelux> Codename:       precise
<muelux> My distro is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604828/
<muelux> My Problem (for now) is: I can't get the K3b-MP3 Encoder installed, it always turnes around to the point i was starting from
<muelux>  I get one more time the suggestion, that additional features are available for K3b
<BluesKaj> muelux, if you are receiving the message box to install mp3 codec and already installed it , just ignore the message , but make sure libk3b6-extracodecs is installed on your system
<muelux> BluesKaj, thanks for replying, i just checked that  libk3b6-extracodecs are installed: they are
<BluesKaj> muelux, then you should have mp3 burning capability with k3b
<muelux> the problem is, that, every time K3b starts up, the message pops up again
<BluesKaj> that "additional features" dialog is a bug , just close it and run k3b as normal
<BluesKaj> muelux, have you updated/upgraded lately , that migfht fix the popup
<muelux> i think, the problem is, that i use a second Admin-account for safeness (muelux and muex both as Admin-Accounts)
<BluesKaj> muelux, no ,i'm the only user and I had the same popup up until a few weeks ago
<BluesKaj> jusdtmake sure update/upgrade is for all users
<muelux> BluesKaj, my latest Update-check was three hours ago; but thanks, i'll check it for the other accounts
<disharmonic> how can i prevent KDE from turning off the monitor when watching youtube videos?
<away> go to battery monitor settings and adjust the dim display/screen off settings
<invariant> away, that's not what he wants to hear.
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, laptop or desktop ?
<disharmonic> BluesKaj, laptop. i don't want to disable the screen off setting, just add youtube to the exceptions if its possible
<invariant> disharmonic, for Youtube there is no solution, other than modifying the code of your browser or polling.
<disharmonic> invariant, using rekonq for youtube would work then?
<invariant> disharmonic, if you don't mind your computer doing an operation which takes 5 ms every 15 minutes, then you can work around it.
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, try setting you screensaver to 180 mins or some such
<invariant> BluesKaj, that's not what he wants to hear.
<invariant> He wants to hear that this very basic feature works.
<invariant> I also asked for it some time ago.
<invariant> It's a basic feature and it's not too much to expect a system to have that.
<invariant> disharmonic, best thing you can do is vote for the bug or create a new bug.
<invariant> disharmonic, other than that you could likely detect the window name or current open tab every 15 minutes.
<invariant> disharmonic, then if it is youtube, disable it, otherwise enable it.
<invariant> disharmonic, the right solution is to add a dbus programmable option to browsers.
<invariant> disharmonic, or to inspect the state of some videochip.
<BluesKaj> I think the screenoff takes precedence on laptops , but never used it on my laptop
<disharmonic> default setting is 5mins for screen off on battery
<disharmonic> so yeah
<disharmonic> I'll try it in Rekonq, to see wht happens
<invariant> disharmonic, I do not expect that to work.
<disharmonic> invariant, nope. Tbh this seems like an upstream issue really
<invariant> disharmonic, did I ever say it wasn't?
<invariant> disharmonic, I am one of those people that doesn't care whoms fault it is.
<invariant> disharmonic, also, I am inclined to say that every bug in Kubuntu is the fault of the distributors of Kubuntu.
<invariant> disharmonic, if MS distributes an OS, they also are not going to say that some subcontractor made a mistake.
<invariant> disharmonic, they distribute it, it's their problem.
<disharmonic> Reporting a bug to  the proper people is important in the FOSS world. The KDE project is in a better position to fix such a bug. That doesn;t mean that the Kubuntu devs couldn't make a patch. Keep in mind that Kubuntu is effectivly a community project now
<muelux> BluesKaj, i checked it for the other account: the same there; ok I'll ignore the popup-message from now on
<BluesKaj> muelux, burning mp3 in linux is elementary , it should work
<muelux> but i got a strange behavior everytime i have to install some things: i have the choice between three accounts, to of them
<muelux> seems to be identical muelux (2 times) and 'muex' (ok, the other admin-account)
<Senjai> I have an issue. I'm trying to associate my laptop with a static IP
<Senjai> After editing /etc/network/interfaces and restarting networking
<Senjai> eth0 dissapeared
<Senjai> from ifconfig
<Senjai> and my connection manager crashed
<Senjai> but I still have a connection
<Senjai> And I'm confused as to what to set for my nameservers (beyond localhost, and the router)
<mandoguit_> how to turn off transparancy on panel?   tnks :)
<Senjai> Ok, I manually setup eth 0 with sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.71 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Senjai> but the netmanager still wont start, and I still feel like I'm fucking up somewhere
<IdleOne> Senjai: please don't swear.
<Senjai> IdleOne: sorry about that. Force of habit. Will make sure I'm more diligent
<IdleOne> much appreciated :)
<tsimpson> Senjai: you should probably follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing
<Senjai> tsimpson: Ahh, that goes against some of the tutorials I've read so far. I'll go through that one and let you know how the result turns out
<Senjai> tsimpson: thanks for the tip either way
<tsimpson> Senjai: also note that you can put nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, as /etc/resolv.conf is replaced by the resolvconf program at boot
<Senjai> test
<Senjai> mmk part one seems okay
<Senjai> tsimpson: no luck
<Senjai> tsimpson: I ended up having to revert to the backup before I started tinkering to even connect after the reboot
<Senjai> tsimpson: are their router requirements for static ips? I DMZ'd this IP. but I cant for the life of me get apache to accept incoming connections, even though it works on windows
<tsimpson> not really, you just need to make sure you have the IP and netmask, along with the gateway set
<Senjai> DNS servers shouldnt be the gamebreaker right
<tsimpson> it's usually the router IP, same as the gateway
<tsimpson> and DNS is only needed for outgoing, so it's not going to really effect apache
<Senjai> You know what. I think I've been really.. stupid here
<Senjai> I've been trying to set up for eth0
<Senjai> but Im running wireless.
<Senjai> Should probably use wlan0 right
<Senjai> I have a reason for going against common sense on the eth0 move though.
<tsimpson> if you're using the desktop, you can use the network manager to setup the wireless interface
<tsimpson> doing it manually is a real pain, and I've only managed to do it once, a year or two ago
<Senjai> Alright
<Senjai> gonna disconnect, edit and reconnect.
<Senjai> be right bacl
<tsimpson> make sure to revert /etc/network/interfaces et all though
<Senjai> doing it as we speak
<tsimpson> network manager can be a little fragile
<Senjai> I gathered that
<Senjai> Whoop
<Senjai> looks to be running fine now
<Senjai> Should be static
<tsimpson> I found it easier to configure my router to assign a static IP based on my wifi MAC address over DHCP
<tsimpson> sounds more complicated, but was actually easier
<Senjai> tsimpson: fun times now: The server at whatismyip.com can't be found because the DNS look-up failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Chromium from accessing the network.
<Senjai> Im just gonna set my router ip
<Senjai> I have no idea what DNS Search servers are
<tsimpson> DNS servers are what translates a domain name to an IP address
<Senjai> I know that much
<Senjai> but I dont know what DNS search servers are
<Senjai> I connect to freenode irc via IP, just in case of these thigs
<tsimpson> same thing, but with the word "search" put in there to make it easer to understand
<Senjai> haha
<Senjai> Ok lets try this again
<Senjai> Hurrah
<Senjai> we have DNS
 * Senjai cheers
<Senjai> tsimpson: thanks for all the help. Really.
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<Senjai> tsimpson:  and alas, still port 80 is closed
 * Senjai sighs
<tsimpson> have you checked that apache is listening, does http://localhost/ work?
<Senjai__> tsimpson: blegh, release discconnect
<tsimpson> check http://localhost/ works, if you can try connecting from another computer on the LAN to the IP, if both those work then you know it's the router
<Senjai> localhost works
<Senjai> ill try from my iphone I suppose
<Senjai> tsimpson: Iphone can view it too
<Senjai> I'll give my ISP a call
<Senjai> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Actiontec/V1000H/Apache.htm
<tsimpson> you should be able to connect via the external IP too, as the router would just loop back the connection
<tsimpson> if you can't it's likely a misconfiguration
<Senjai> I havent touched it. It's set up to listen on 80. Default LAMP setup
<Senjai> Ill keep digging though
<Senjai> tsimpson: when i do an external port scan on port 80 it says its closed though
<tsimpson> see if you can connect via your external IP though
<tsimpson> if you can, then you know it's probably your ISP blocking port 80
<Senjai> What do you mean, change the port its listening on?
<tsimpson> no, I mean use http://your.external.ip.address/
<tsimpson> rather than the internal IP
<tsimpson> if that works, then the router is forwarding the port properly
<tsimpson> if not, then it's not forwarding the port
<tsimpson> so if it does work, but not from outside your LAN, it's safe to assume your ISP is filtering
<Senjai> tsimpson: I've already tried that
<Senjai> tsimpson: that's how I identified the problem
<Senjai> its the main reason why I wanted to get a static ip set up and everything in the first place
<tsimpson> well if you can't connect with the external IP from inside the LAN, it's a router problem
<Senjai> tsimpson: yea I'm on the phone with them
<Senjai> tsimpson: its a router specifically for that ISP (comes with TV and the like)
<tsimpson> good luck with customer support
<Senjai> yea
<MySystem> hello does anybody here know something about chroot and hardlinks trieing to harlink /media to /chroot/ubuntu_x86/media but all folders listed in /chroot/ubuntu_x86/media are empty
<MySystem> this is the fstab line from nonchroot linux "/media /chroot/ubuntu_x86/media none bind 0 0"
<MySystem> the read right off /media and all needed contents are set for user group and other
<tsimpson> MySystem: hard links only work within the same filesystem
<tsimpson> you can use bind mounts instead
<lordievader> Good evening
<MySystem> dont know this do you have a manpafge or something where i can read how to form my command
<MySystem> man bind right?
<tsimpson> man mount
<tsimpson> you use it like "mount --bind /source /chroot/source"
<MySystem> ah ok that looks better  is it possible to at this to fstab or somewhere else to auto bind it
<MySystem> ok sry tsimpson tried it, lookes like its the same as the ftsab entry with bind see folders of media but not the content of the other filesystems
<tsimpson> for fstab you do "/source /chroot/source none bind 0 0", but you have to do that for all the mounts inside it too
<tsimpson> but at least it's possible, where as hard links arent...
<MySystem> ah ok for the folders/mounts inside media
<tsimpson> I usually use it for /tmp /proc /dev and the like
<MySystem> realy lots of thx the bind of the content works
<tsimpson> no problem
<MySystem> now i get the sentance with not over filsystems
<nfk> i forgot, do i need to use alternate install cd if i want my / to be on lvm2?
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me out? I can't get my site working on localhost / my desktop machine. lamp is working but mysql won't connect, if anyone can please help. I'm using opencart, i've installed myphpadmin and i've imported the database from the website and set up localhost and changed the config file on opencart to use localhost but it's not displaying the website...
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me getting php working on my lamp localhost?
#kubuntu 2014-01-27
<lars_> test
<lars_> testing kubuntu chat room
<valorie> hi lars_
<valorie> not exactly a "chat room" but close
<valorie> irc has channels, and this one is for Kubuntu support
<valorie> welcome
<lordievader> Good morning.
<astro> I'm having a hellacious time with my wireless router
<astro> I can't seem to get my wireless working
<astro> Can someone help me ?
<valorie> astro: can you tell us about your system, what trouble you are having, and what you have already tried?
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<astro> I'm a little confused , I think I identified I need the b43
<lordievader> astro: Have you followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<jarkko_> i have kubuntu, is it safe to install xfce on it?
<tsimpson> jarkko_: sure
<jarkko_> where does xfce install itself?
<jarkko_> i seem to get some programs that i dont need
<jarkko_> http://pastebin.com/zN2VuEMM
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<gsedej_work> Does anyone know why "Alt+1" does not work in browsers, while "Alt+2", "Alt+3", ... works? Does work for anyone?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Morning just started for me.
<Poisoned_Dragon> o/
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: The nice (or not so nice) thing about time zones, eh.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, tell me about it.
<cillo551> is it safe to use kubuntu trusty tahr as everyday computer use
<Poisoned_Dragon> System:    Host ROL-PD-D505 Kernel 3.2.0-58-generic-pae i686 (32 bit)
<Poisoned_Dragon>            Desktop KDE 4.12.1 Distro Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<Poisoned_Dragon> cillo551, does that answer your question?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just be prepared to file a bug report, now and then.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It is in alpha.
<cillo551> Poisoned_Dragon:  have your system crashed or have it been stable
<Poisoned_Dragon> The only issues I have, on this laptop, is that I can't use a kernel higher than 3.5. So, I just use the kernel from precise.
<shadeslayer> cillo551: nope
<Poisoned_Dragon> Otherwise, it's stable
<cillo551> ok, thanks for the info
<lordievader> It is never recommended to run a development release. Especially not on production machines.
<Poisoned_Dragon> True. But, we're adventurers that way.
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: Jup, same here ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Plus, given the quirkiness of this laptop, I'm willing to do crazy things on it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Like running an older kernel on a newer release.
<Walex> gsedej_work: it may be that it is bound to something else...
<Walex> gsedej_work: try 'kcmshell5 khotkeys' and 'kcmshell4 keys'
<Walex> Poisoned_Dragon: it is not so much "adventurers", but able to investigate issues and willing to report them.
<Walex> gsedej_work: try 'kcmshell4 khotkeys' and 'kcmshell4 keys'
<Walex> Poisoned_Dragon: it is *very* unusual that newer kernel release does not work and an older one does.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Walex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1254131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254131 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) " Lubuntu 13.10 lid close freeze" [Low,Incomplete]
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's marked as an issue with the xorg driver. But, I believe it to be a kernel regression. However, given how old the chipset is, I don't see it being resolved in the future.
<Walex> Poisoned_Dragon: just a typical bug.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's been a bug since kernel 3.7
<Walex> Poisoned_Dragon: they come and go as workarounds for firmware bugs are added/changed/remove from the relevant kernel module or scripts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which would be raring ringtail.
<Walex> Poisoned_Dragon: the obvious solution is to disable the lid-close button...
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've tried that. It doesn't work.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've set the DE to ignore it. I've set the system to ignore it. The result is the same. The switch causes the system to freeze.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just easier to use the precise kernel.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would use the quantal kernel but, support for security fixes ends this year.
<teo_icKs> Hi at all, I need help about oxigen-gtk theme engine: I'm using kubuntu 13.10 and in my system give me the following error: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "oxygen-gtk"
<teo_icKs> Hi at all, I need help about oxigen-gtk theme engine: I'm using kubuntu 13.10 and my system give me the following error: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "oxygen-gtk"
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, ok... please no question flooding.
<Poisoned_Dragon> patience is a virtue.
<teo_icKs> I'm sorry.... I have a problem in my keyboard...
<Poisoned_Dragon> is this a fresh install, teo_icKs?
<teo_icKs> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Shouldn't kick out that warning right out of the box.
<Poisoned_Dragon> How is the hard drive?
<teo_icKs> I don't understand your question...
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, if it were me, a fresh install kicking out an error like that would cause be to wonder about the condition of the hard drive.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the Hard drive is fine, maybe the install was mucked up by a bad DVD.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did you install with a DVD or a USB stick?
<teo_icKs> My hard drive works as well, I'm sure... but I can't exclude a DVD bad installation... is there a way to reinstall only this bad module?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... I suppose there is. But, I've never had to do it. Also, this may not be the only error on the system. It just might be the only critical one you've found.
<Poisoned_Dragon> A clean install would be best, instead of hunting down packages to help chase down individual errors.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you can't trust the dvd drive, consider putting the iso on a usb stick and installing it from there.
<teo_icKs> ok, thanx... bad news but if I have to reinstall all system, better make it soon is possible :-) , thank you again, bye
<RahulAN> raghav990: hiii
<RahulAN> raghav990: Are you getting me?
<raghav990> yep
<RahulAN> raghav990: so you got it
<RahulAN> ?
<raghav990> REGISTER
<jbwiv> guys, with 13.10, if I change an interface ip through "Network Management settings" it doesn't seem to apply. Then, what used to work "$ sudo service networking restart" seems to kill a number of network related things (firefox) and then says NetworkManager is no longer running. What's the appropriate way to apply a new IP?
<bogfrog_> Hello
<bogfrog_> I am having a problem with plasma on my desktop.  Plasma crashes everytime I start the package manager for plasma widgets in the panel menu.  Can anyone help?
<bruno> test
<bogfrog_> test recieved bruno
<bogfrog_> to repeat my earlier question does anyone know why plasma would crash handling my request for new wdgets>
<jussi> hrm, what is an alternative for kubuntu for the "totem-mediaviewer" plugin for firefox/chrome?
<cpd> ...
<BluesKaj> how to enable F keys without needing the Fn to make some of them work like launching yakuake with F12?
<dbrom> hello have a question about my wireles card.  The card is working but only able to see 802.11 nothing else
<Daniel2> ...
<Daniel2> join #Fateci
<dbrom> cant connect to any networks with my wireles card. I set it up and it still doesnt connect
<BluesKaj> dbrom, which wifi card/chip ?
<dbrom> intel
<genii> BluesKaj: I just set one up here that seems to work for starting Konsole. I used System Settings...Shortcuts and Gestures... Custom Shortcuts
<dbrom> when i do a iwconfig it says No wireless extensions
<BluesKaj> dbrom, lspci -k|grep -A2 Network
<dbrom> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)
<dbrom>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN
<dbrom>         Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<BluesKaj> dbrom, Bring Up the Interface: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, then, Find WiFi Networks : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<BluesKaj> Cnada Post in the driveway, bbiab
<dbrom> after sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<dbrom> ill be right back...
<dbrom> anyone know what im missing
<dbrom> i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<lordievader> dbrom: Then you have either a hardware switch killing the wifi or a software switch. You can check with "sudo rfkill list"
<dbrom> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<dbrom>         Soft blocked: no
<dbrom>         Hard blocked: no
<dbrom> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<dbrom>         Soft blocked: no
<dbrom>         Hard blocked: yes
<FloodBotK1> dbrom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbrom> ok
<Jacky> dbrom: please use a pasting service next time :/
<Jacky> it's in the /topic
<lordievader> !paste | dbrom
<ubottu> dbrom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> dbrom: Your wifi is hardblock.
<lordievader> blocked*
<dbrom> how do i turn on the Hard blocked: yes to No
<lordievader> dbrom: Find the physical switch and flip it ;)
<dbrom> i did that it switch the Hard block to no from yes  but the phy0:wireless Lan Hard block is set to yes no
<dbrom> now
<dbrom> need it to be no correct
<lordievader> dbrom: Try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<dbrom> same results
<dbrom> bbiab
<dbrom> back
<dbrom> rfkill unblock all opens everything but the har block on phy0
<genii> dbrom: Most likely this is on some laptop which has a key combo or dedicated extra key which physically turns the wifi on/off.
<dbrom> fn+F5
<dbrom> all that does is bring up the wireless network panel
<RodNICE> Need help :-(
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RodNICE> Wasn't sure I was connected. just reinstalled everything
<dbrom> if the switch is turned on what do i do next
<RodNICE> Anyhow... trying to get my bottom left corner icon app launcher back
<RodNICE> I remember you all helped me last time and it was a simple thing but I'm not sure what it's called and how to get my icon app launcher back :-(
<BluesKaj> RodNICE, quicklaunch widget
<BluesKaj> ?
<RodNICE> BluesKaj: thanx!!!
<dbrom> anyone know how to turn off the phy0: Hard block
<lordievader> dbrom: Do you have a dual boot with windows?
<dbrom> no, i ont, dont like Windows at all
<lordievader> dbrom: I ask because my laptop has the strange behaviour that if I disable the wifi in Windows I cannot enable it again in Linux.
<dbrom> thats f***ed
<RodNICE> Question: What would I need to do to get Firefox to handle (magnet) links? I have Ktorrent installed on Kubuntu
<bprompt> RodNICE:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=magnet+links&appver=&platform=
<RodNICE> Hm... seems to lead to nothing
<bprompt> RodNICE:   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ez-magnetz/?src=search   or maybe https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/magrent/  I"d think ?
<RodNICE> OK
<RodNICE> oh and I forgot how to have my responses highlighted to a user in IRC
<RodNICE> Does the latest version of Kubuntu come with java or some equivalent for Firefox?
<bprompt> RodNICE:    ahemm... I'm using 12.04.... and you can always intall java anyway
<altin> всем привет
<RodNICE> OK
<bprompt> `ru @ altin
<genii> !ru | altin
<ubottu> altin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jacky> So like with Trusty Alpha 2, I could do a dist-upgrade?
<Jacky> I never did remember this
<lordievader> Jacky: It is not recommended to upgrade to development releases.
<Jacky> D:
<Jacky> but I am what they call a badass
<Jacky> I'll spin it up in a VM then
<lordievader> Jacky: Ofcourse this all changes when you want to become a tester ;)
<Jacky> I'll see how funky it is
<Jacky> then I'll switch over
<bprompt> a tester === a badass ?
<Jacky> downgrading is tricky but it's mostly a sed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Jacky> bprompt: you cracked the code lol
<bprompt> ahemm..
<bprompt> so you just want to test Trusty alpha release?
<lordievader> Hmm, that means I'm a badass... Didn't think I would be one.
<Jacky> test/use
<Jacky> If things break; I'd wiggle my way around it
<Jacky> I tend to
<lordievader> Jacky: If you are interested read: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<bprompt> "use" is a general term, "test" is a more specific type of use, I don't think they're quite interchangable at face value
<lordievader> Anyhow time for bed, see you all tomorrow.
<Jacky> bprompt: they aren't
<Jacky> I'd initially just test apps I use every day, KDE and non-KDE ones
<Jacky> any issues I try to see if there's a simple fix, otherwise I report
<Jacky> if it's not too bothersome of an experience, I stick with it
<bprompt> well... don't we all do the same?
<Jacky> Not every user's a tester! ;)
<bprompt> ahemm
<bprompt> I mean, anyone downloading an app and using it, sticks with it if it works for what they want, and it's not too bothersome
 * bprompt is not testing his underwear, he's actually "using" it, it tested good, so I stuck with it
#kubuntu 2014-01-28
<vrm> oi, alguem do brasil
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rcw2> how do i set wallpaper in saucy?
<rcw2> !wallpaper
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rcw2> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<keithzg> Hmm that's strange, on my officemate's computer as soon as he logs off, if he logs back on the displays are mirrored . . . and changing display settings accomplishes nothing.
<lacrymology> just installed kubuntu in my girlfriend's laptop. It shipped with windows 8, and the battery life was HOURS (which is crazy, since it's got a huge screen), and now it's taking less than an hour to drain
<lacrymology> any pointers_
<lacrymology> ?
<keithzg> lacrymology: what make and model of laptop?
<keithzg> You might also look into https://github.com/fenrus75/powertop
<lacrymology> keithzg: I'm pretty sure it's this http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c03502358
<lacrymology> keithzg: I think the problem must be the video card
<lacrymology> keithzg: windows drivers handle the discrete VC and ubuntu is probably just running the accelerated graphics
<keithzg> lacrymology: Yeah, that sounds likely.
<keithzg> Although...
<keithzg> being an A-series CPU the video card may not be so entirely discrete, heh.
<lacrymology> keithzg: explain?
<lacrymology> keithzg: and any clues what can be done about the CPU?
<keithzg> lacrymology: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Accelerated_Processing_Unit
<keithzg> lacrymology: What version of Kubuntu did you install, btw?
<keithzg> I see at least that there's a WOL bug that would eat battery while the laptop was supposed to be on standby that was fixed in 13.10 that affected some laptop models including that one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1098697
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1098697 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ENVY Sleekbook 6-1006sa] High Battery discharge rate when Laptop is off." [Low,Incomplete]
<keithzg> (partway down someone mentions it affecting their dv6...well, okay, you have a dv7 at issue, but hey, how big of a difference can that really make? heh)
<keithzg> (ah, someone else also had it on their DV7 too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1098697/comments/31 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1098697 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ENVY Sleekbook 6-1006sa] High Battery discharge rate when Laptop is off." [Low,Incomplete]
<keithzg> Anyways, in case it really IS a discrete graphics card, I'd suggest checking what devices show up on the laptop, and then checking the Xorg logs to see which of them it's using.
<lacrymology> keithzg: 13.10
<lacrymology> keithzg: "-dv7" says nothing about the hardware, just about the casing
<lacrymology> keithzg: there's -dv7s with nvidia graphs, with intel i7 processors...
<lacrymology> it's retarded there's no way for you to know your own laptop's details unless you're running windows and some HP diagnose tool
<keithzg> lacrymology: You can still find out those details just fine from Linux. But yeah, I agree that it's dumb how they use the identifiers. But the WOL bug seemed to be more firmware/BIOS than specific platform, so seemed like it might apply to all HPs.
<keithzg> Guess not since you're running 13.10 anyways.
<keithzg> If you're wondering what graphics cards are in it, though, a quick "lspci" should do the trick (or any of a dozen graphical hardware info tools). Unless I'm missing something.
<lacrymology> keithzg: well, but you cannot get their model number for easy lookup in the hp webpage or whatever
<keithzg> lacrymology: Well sure, but firstly that's usually written somewhere on the laptop itself, and secondly most of the time who cares what the HP model number or marketing term is? What matters is what the hardware itself actually is.
<lacrymology> keithzg: it's not. Believe me. It says so in their website.
<lacrymology> unless you've got to unscrew some back panel
<keithzg> Huh. Well that IS exceptionally dumb. Remind me to continue not buying HP products ;)
<lacrymology> yeah, I know
<keithzg> Regardless, a mere "lspci" will give you whatever graphics cards are in that machine.
 * keithzg finally leaves the office for the day
<DroBuddy> I have been having probelms with java, and after looking in /usr/lib/jvm, I noticed that I have the following packages there: java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64  java-6-openjdk-amd64  java-7-openjdk-amd64  java-8-oracle
<DroBuddy> How can I purge the earlier version while keeping java 8?
<DroBuddy> I tried dpkg -r java-7* and it says it is not installed
<DroBuddy> The same happens with sudo rm oracle-java7-installer* while in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<DroBuddy> Any ideas? java --version provides the following error message: Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<DroBuddy> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<DroBuddy> I have limited bandwidth, otherwise I'd just purge java 8 and try and work my way backwards... But, I really can't afford to re-download java 8 even if that were to hypothetically work (which there is no guarantee).
<DroBuddy> This is on Kubuntu 12.04, btw
<DroBuddy> Yeah, I just double checked dpkg's info dir and it is only aware of java 8, so apt and dpkg wont let me remove the earlier versions. Other than manually removing them (which I shouldn't have to do since I installed them from the ppa), how else can I fix this? I can't find anything on Google for simply purging the older versions.
<DroBuddy> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | grep jdk
<DroBuddy> That shows the openjdk's...
<DroBuddy> Well, I was able to remove them using sudo dpkg -r openjdk-* after removing the icedtea plugin, but java still can't init the jvm for java 8.
<DroBuddy> I guess I'll just have to manually remove all of them and hope that the system remains stable... :: sighs ::
<DroBuddy> So, I'm guessing no one is awake... lol.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<linux>  I have problem with glide and magic lamp effect. it says cannot activate them
<BluesKaj> lievendag, use opngl and raster in sys settings>dektop effects>advanced
<BluesKaj> oops
<harishnavnit> how can I install qt-mobility using apt-get in kubuntu 13.10 ?
<harishnavnit> apt-get install qtmobility-dev worked in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<riano> harishnavnit: maybe try   apt-get install qtmobility*    or   qt-mobility*   that aught to list the package if anything is available with that name. Careful not to just hit Y to install everything you get back from that though
<harishnavnit> @riano , that doesn't seem to work either . This is the output log : http://pastebin.kde.org/plf35kzid
<harishnavnit> #Interesting ?
<riano> that's funky. It's already installed but not really..
<riano> apt-get install --reinstall qtmobility-dev   ?
<ovidiu-florin> anyone here using Calligra?
<berndk> [kubuntu precise] question about samba file sharing: in dolphin there should be a "more samba options" button, at least that is mentioned on every documentation I could find with google. I don't have this button, see screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/duKBS3N.png
<berndk> also where does it store its smb configuration, its not in /etc/samba and I need to change the name of the nobody user, is there maybe another samba GUI I am missing?
<berndk> if guest account is creating a file then smb will create it with user nobody:nogroup and afair this can be changed in the smb.conf on a per-share basis. Where is this config file?
<berndk> it cannot be in /etc/ because it does not ask me for the password when i share the folder but i can't find it in my home directory either
<jjinco33_work> Try /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<Pici> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<berndk> Pici: this is the default but does not contain the shares I created in dolphin, also dolphin does not ask for PW, so it cannot change this file anyways
<Pici> hmm
<berndk> i wonder where the "more samba options" button is gone, maybe I am missing a package? This is a completely fresh install, used only 3 days so far, i did not have the chance to mess up anything yet
<berndk> but the file sharing itself works, i can access the share anonymously and i can even create files but the files i create from remote need to be owned by me ans not by guest
<berndk> s/guest/nobody
<genii> Might need kdenetwork-filesharing
<berndk> is installed
<genii> !info kdenetwork-filesharing precise
<ubottu> kdenetwork-filesharing (source: kdenetwork): network filesharing configuration module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 164 kB
<berndk> is this button only missing for me or was it removed?
<berndk> see my screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/duKBS3N.png
<pokemonmaster101> Hi.
<pokemonmaster101> hi.
<pokemonmaster101> hi
<pokemonmaster101> hi
<FloodBotK1> pokemonmaster101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * genii makes more coffee
<berndk> i just grepped my entire home folder for an smb config file with "testfolder" in it and found nothing
<berndk> and nothing in /etc
<berndk> this stuff should be documented :-(
<lordievader> berndk: Samba is configured in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<genii> Usually, yes
<berndk> lordievader: but not the KDE file sharing, I don't even know if its using the same samba or its own
<berndk> when i share a folder in dolphin, where is this configuratiuon stoored?
<berndk> stored
<berndk> because the essetial user interface is missing
<berndk> so i need to configure it manually
<berndk> the tutorials say i should click on "more samba options" but there is no such button. See my screenshot.
<lordievader> Ah never used the KDE file sharing...
<ovidiu-florin> how can I install and use a network scanner?
<berndk> i have just returned to KDE since 4 years abstinence (3.5 was my last kde) and found the sharing option and it actually worked perfectly with only one little flaw: the guest user is creating files with nobody:nogroup and this is configured on a per share basis as far as i remember from the old days of configuring samba manually. It would be nice if I were able to use this nice new GUI if it would let me configure all samba options for that
<berndk> particular share and not only its name
<genii> berndk: config settings for KDE stuff is normally found in files in ~/.kde/share/config    directory.
<genii> So if it's some setting in dolphin you want to examine, the file would likely be dolphinrc
<berndk> what is the name of the service that shares the files? Its not samba because this share is not configured in smb.conf
<berndk> i have shares a folder "testfolder" and cannot find any file with the word "testfolder" in it anywhere in .kde/share/config
<berndk> this is beginnig to feel like windows: nobody knows how it actually works and everybody has to guess and reverse engineer because there is no documentation
<genii> berndk: I believe the default is NFS, with the list of shares to be found normally in /etc/exports
<berndk> no, its a samba share, I can access it from windows. but its not in /etc/samba/smb.conf, this file is still the empty example config, unchanged.
<genii> berndk: At command-line, what does: testparm    ... say
<berndk> it has sections [global], [printers] and [print$] but no mention of my "testfolder" share, although this share is accessible and working right now.
<berndk> it just lists the default stuff from the default config files, not the stuff i have configured from the dolphin ui
<berndk> how can i find out where this file sharing config is stored?
<berndk> should I strace the entire KDE while adding a new share?
<berndk> or where else could i ask this question? I guess the one who implemented this is still alive, maybe i can ask him directly?
<genii> berndk: I might try ( while accessing the share) : sudo lsof -i:135-139
<berndk> nmbd, kio_smbd and smbd
<berndk> smbd    5631  root   25u  IPv4 436519      0t0  TCP Saturn.fritz.box:netbios-ssn->t40-intel.fritz.box:33024 (ESTABLISHED)
<berndk> its a samba share but its not in the samba configuration anywhere. Its added to samba by some mysterious KDE  voodoo without shoowing up in any config file.
<genii> berndk: Since nmbd and smbd are supposed to use the global file in /etc/samba, then it's likely kio_smbd we want to find out about here.  So if you do now: ps aux | grep kio_smbd   ..it may say what file
<berndk> ps aux | grep kio_smbd
<berndk> bernd     5649  0.0  0.0  12956   932 pts/1    S+   18:26   0:00 grep kio_smbd
<berndk> surry, kio_smb
<berndk> but same result
<berndk> oh, wait, was too slow...
<berndk> http://pastebin.com/6LRvh1Jv
<berndk> doesn't tell me much
<genii> berndk: Hm. I'm out of immediate ideas. What I find strange is it's not using the system /etc/samba/ config files. Unless maybe it is, but the changes have not been written back to file yet so grep doesn't find the name of the share
<genii> berndk: If you do: ps aux| grep smbd    ... does it maybe show more than one running, with config file some other place than /etc ?
<george_> BluesKaj: Hello. I don't know if you remember that like a week ago or so, I've had that issue that after connecting my laptop to a TV uisng an HDMI cable, I could only passed KDE login screen if connect to the TV, otherwise it freezed at that screen. After doing what you've suggested, unchecked both HDMI and LVDS1m I've got a black screen and could only past KDE login screen connected to the TV. I've had to reinstall Kubuntu 13.10
<george_> and I have no plans to connect my laptop to a TV using an HDMI cable any time soon. Thanks for helping me that day.
<genii> Food :) AFK a while
<berndk> genii: it shows 2 processes, both owned by root
<berndk> oh wait, its 4 actually
<BluesKaj> george_, that's really odd, unless you have a setting in your graphics driver gui that's interfering with the output to your tv.
<BluesKaj> some graphics cards install a gui settings app, like nvidia and ati
<BluesKaj> george_, unless it's an onboard gpu like intel which i suspect you have
<george_> BluesKaj: I use Intel HD Graphics Card, onboard.
<BluesKaj> then it should work without freezing
<genii> berndk: My thought was that perhaps the system-run samba is using the standard /etc/samba/smb.conf and maybe there is another instance running with a config file in somewhere like /var/tmp/kdecache-<your-username>/
<berndk> but shouldn't the Kubuntu team ("official support") **know** how their system works?
<george_> BluesKaj: But it didn't, unfortunately. Anyway, thanks again. See you.
<genii> berndk: Most of us are users who volunteer to help, but not actual devs :)
<berndk> i'm going t try the kde dev mailinglist (if such a thing exists) tomorrow, need to make a break now, my eyes are hurting already, thanks for the help
<David1977> Hi @ all
<lordievader> Hey David1977
<David1977> Ah...danke für die Antwort...Jetzt sehe ich wenigstens, dass das tatsächlich so funktioniert ;-)
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<David1977> ok, I'm sorry
<David1977> please apologize
<BluesKaj> o
<BluesKaj> it's ok , no need to apologize, David1977
<David1977> thx
<BluesKaj> that post was for your info
<David1977> I'm just testing irc chats for the first time
<David1977> So i'm very new to this
<David1977> ;-)
<David1977> is there any limitation of how many channels i'm able to join?
<lordievader> David1977: Not that I know. Welcome to IRC :)
<David1977> Thank you ;-)
<David1977> Just one more question...I wait for a response from another person in another channel. He told me to "ping" him...I did that and nothing happens till now. Did I something wrong? I pinged him via "right click" on the username, then "ctcp" and then "ping"
<genii> David1977: I believe more likely they meant for you to write a message to them so their IRC client would give them a highlight
<lordievader> David1977: Usually people on IRC mean with a ping that you reply to them with a pong. A statement that you are around. Preferably with a highlight on their name.
<bernd_> found it. dolphin is using  the "net usershare" command which is part of samba to add shares without being root
<genii> bernd_: I enquired on your behalf in the development channel, someone may asist if they are not too busy
<David1977> thanks genii and lordievader. Then I did everything correct ;-)
<lordievader> David1977: No problem, have fun on your IRC adventure ;)
<bernd_> genii: i think its solved. Its using this new samba utility that lets users add and remove shares dynamically at runtime
<genii> bernd_: Ah, good :) Did you discover if it even makes some config file then?
<bernd_> and now i just changed the "guest account" in my smb.conf to make guests appear as a different user and now its usable for my purpose
<bernd_> now all my usershares have the correct user when they create files
<genii> Great!
<bernd_> its in /var/lib/samba/usershares/
 * genii makes a note for future use
<bernd_> this is maintained by samba itself when this net command line tool is used
<bernd_> "net usershare list" will list all useshares and there are also commands to add and delete
<bernd_> http://pastebin.com/LyHcviT8
<bernd_> there is a lot of outdated information around on the wiki, it seems at one recent point kde has moved from interacting with samba configuration to using this tool and now it does not have any more options than what net  usershare alows to set or what it can list when invoked with "info" and no "other samba options" button anymore.
<wget1> Hi guys. I'm experiencing an issue with my Kubuntu install. I clicked on log out to rset the language to French. But KDM is aasking me a password for the default user install. What is that password?
<wget1> I don't want to reboot the computer since it's a live usb.
<BluesKaj> afaik wget1, just leave it blank and continue
<wget1> BluesKaj: I'm sorry but it doesn't work. Nothing happends after I typed on Return
<BluesKaj> you will be asked  your name , username and
<wget1> *happens
<BluesKaj> passworg later
<wget1> BluesKaj: No account has been created yet as the system isn't installed yet (it's a live usb system)
<BluesKaj> password
<lordievader> wget1: I noticed that bug with Trusty Alpha2 too. You can logout but not login since the live-cd user doesn't have a password.
<lordievader> wget1: Only *fix* is rebooting the live-session
<Poisoned_Dragon> well, if you set the password from the beginning, you can over come that.
<wget1> lordievader: Well, I made a
<wget1> # passwd kubuntu
<wget1> from TTY but it doesn't work neither
<wget1> lordievader: I even restarted X without much help
<BluesKaj> yes . that's why I suggested you leave it blank, just click in the password field without entering anything
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't type passwd kubuntu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo -s
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then passwd
<Poisoned_Dragon> it'll ask
<wget1> BluesKaj: Leaving the password blank doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> wget1, then as lordievader suggested, reboot your live session
<wget1> BluesKaj: How? Rebooting the X server doesn't help
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would just restart the live usb and change the password, before logging out to change the language.
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, he has no acct
<Poisoned_Dragon> In live you can change the live account pw. Or, in this case, set one.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I do it in Kali linux all the time.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know, I know... different distro....
<lordievader> Press and hold the powerbutton ;) or use the magic keys.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol @ lordievader.
<wget1> Ok guys.Rebooted. I'm gonna install the OS. Do you know if Kubuntu supports UEFI without Secure Boot enabled?
<wget1> (I'm sorry I'm an Arch user)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm not an arch user, either. It's a good learning experience but.... It's not my cup of tea.
<BluesKaj> wget1, suposedly , but I've had better luck with legacy mode
<CourtJesterG> is kubunti useing X11 or did it switch to wayland? Or is it going to switch to Mir?
<CourtJesterG> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> CourtJesterG, only ubuntu is switching mir , wayland is supposed to be in kubuntu's future, but nothing has been finalized about the time line
<genii> Currently X11, possibly in the future Wayland
<CourtJesterG> thanks
<CourtJesterG> Does anyone know why X11 isn't using the latest build of mesa? As far as I know they aren't and are using a build from 2007
<guest-XJnZof> HELLO!
<genii> guest-XJnZof: Hello! If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, please just present it to the channel and see if someone is able to assist
<guest-XJnZof> could you tell me why when I install the linux ubuntu on the third part of my hard disk I can't get in windows 8.1 after?
<guest-XJnZof> what is the problem?
<Wonder-Why> could you help me about it?
<genii> Wonder-Why: I would suspect something to do with EFI/EUFI on your computer, but unfortunately that is not my area of expertise
<craigcal56> hello everyone  just checking it all out new linux user no plans to go back to windows
<Wonder-Why> could you tell me how I can fix the alt+shift languages' switcher in ubuntu linux 13.10?
<craigcal56> learning to program so this platform is perfect also a webmaster with 4 sites cant believe the page load speed running kubuntu and I love it desk top included goodbye windows
<Guest85048> I was on here and fixed my wireless issue and now it has disappeared...hardwire only again..HELP!!
<Guest85048> Kubuntu 13.10
<JKC> I was on here and got my wireless fixed and now it has disappeared..Kubuntu 13.10
<genii> JKC: Do you remember how the issue got fixed the first time around?
<JKC> I am not clear..I just did what another told me...was drivers and proper bios settings I think...I am novice in linux
<lordievader> JKC: Could you pastebin the output of "iwconfig" and "lscpi -k|grep -A2 Network"?
<lordievader> !paste| JKC
<ubottu> JKC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JKC> ok
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834069/
<lordievader> JKC: Ah sorry I made a typo, the second command should be: lspci -k|grep -A2 Network
<JKC> ok
 * genii feeds lordievader more coffee
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834091/
<lordievader> genii: Bit late for more coffee, I'd lay awake whole night if I drank more coffee. Guess I'm just distracted.
<lordievader> JKC: Thank you ;). Driver seems to be in order. Do you see wireless networks if you issue "iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID" (possibly you need sudo)
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834101/
<lordievader> JKC: Try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", does <- error?
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834113/
<lordievader> JKC: I thought that would be the case. Could you give the output of "sudo rfkill list".
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834122/
<lordievader> JKC: "sudo rfkill unblock all&&ifconfig wlan0 up&&sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID" should do the trick.
<JKC> says operation not permitted
<lordievader> JKC: "sudo rfkill unblock all&&sudo ifconfig wlan0 up&&sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID" hmm forgot sudo for the ifconfig command -.-
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834138/
<cjwelborn> my laptop is running at optimal speed right now. I just got in from work, and left the heat off all day.
<lordievader> JKC: Now your wifi should work again, you can see wireless networks at least.
<JKC> do   I need to restart...not showing wireless icon...
<lordievader> JKC: Not sure, perhaps... though he might soft block it again.
<genii> Might need to put all those rfkill etc etc into rc.local for persistence
<JKC> how I do that?
<trustythar> soory is good xrender o opengl ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> opengl
<Poisoned_Dragon> if it is supported
<Poisoned_Dragon> xrender basic
<trustythar> xrender take minimum ram end cpu
<genii> JKC: There's a file called /etc/rc.local which runs commands after all the startup things are done. So you would open that file for editing ( with admin rights since it's owned by root) and put whatever commands you did before to make it work, then save the file.
<genii> That's the basic idea, anyhow
<JKC> ok...gonna restart and see what happens
<JKC> thks ya'll...peace
<JKC> Hey all...still not seeing avaiable networks...
<lordievader> JKC: Could you give the output of "sudo rfkill list" again?
<JKC> ok
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834260/
<lordievader> JKC: Hmm it is softblocked again, could you pastebin your /etc/rc.local
<JKC> lost connection...
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834292/
<JKC> brb   BR break...
<lordievader> JKC: Could you give the output of "sudo rfkill list" again?
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834292/
 * lordievader sigh I really am not paying attention. Sorry JKC.
<lordievader> JKC: Could you pastebin your /etc/rc.local
<JKC> where would that be?
<lordievader> JKC: That is a file, you've probably edited it on genii request/suggestion.
<lordievader> JKC: You can open it with "kdesudo kate /etc/rc.local", then you can copy it to pastebin.
<valorie> JKC: as a shortcut, in the cli do `cat /etc/rc.local`
<valorie> and pastebin the output
 * genii ponders pastebinit /etc/rc.local
<lordievader> valorie: That can be annoying for long files ;) (true rc.local shouldn't be very long...)
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834357/
<lordievader> JKC: Right, add before the "exit 0" line: rfkill unblock all
<lordievader> JKC: And reboot to test (after the reboot run "sudo rfkill list" again and see is soft-blocked says 'yes'.)
<JKC> both say no now
<JKC> Restart?
<lordievader> JKC: After you've added the line to /etc/rc.local, yes.
<genii> And saved it :)
<JKC> added what line?
<lordievader> 28-22:31 < lordievader> JKC: Right, add before the "exit 0" line: rfkill unblock all
<lordievader> JKC: ^
<JKC> ok
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834432/
<JKC> like this?
<lordievader> JKC: Err, no. Everything below "exit 0" should not be in /etc/rc.local
<JKC> ok
<JKC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834455/
<JKC> Like this?
<lordievader> JKC: Yes, that looks alright.
<JKC> ok
<tertu> alright, so i've got this laptop.
<tertu> with fglrx installed OpenGL doesn't work.
<tertu> without fglrx installed it won't sleep.
<tertu> (it might not sleep with fglrx installed but i don't know)
<JKC> just save or do save as?
<lordievader> JKC: Save (+ close) and reboot.
<JKC> ok
<JKC> still no wireless..>;(
<lordievader> JKC: Can you give your /etc/rc.local and the output of "sudo rfkill list" again?
<Barb_> Is this open for user support
<lordievader> Barb_: Yes, yes it is :)
<Barb_> I have never heard of this before until my friend told me about her problems... to my surprise I never new an alternative to Microsoft other than MAC which I am a user and will never switch however my problem is simple
<Barb_> I believe this is awesome for anyone who is computer savey
<Barb_> I am not a savey and want to correct a few things for her before returning her computer
<Barb_> The user name is jacky and should be Jackie and can't seem to find a way to correct this
<JKC> ok
<bprompt> Barb_:    the logged user in windows is "jacky" and you want to change it?
<Barb_> also there is a password that she has lost in her memory and must have tried many to resolve and still have been unable to... thats what brought me here today
<tertu> no, it's linux
<Barb_> Yes
<tertu> Barb_: can you log in at all?
<JKC> how do I find it again..im such a dummy at this..
<Barb_> Yes linux and unless you understand how to navigate its usless
<lordievader> Barb_: Err yeah, maybe I didn't specify this is Kubuntu support, not Windows support.
<Barb_> I am on her system now
<tertu> she's not using windows guys
<tertu> she is logged in right now?
<genii> Barb_: So your friend is on a computer that runs Kubuntu, and she wants to change her user name from "jacky" to "Jackie" ?
<Barb_> I don't think its a windows issue
<Barb_> yes
<lordievader> JKC: Maybe it is usefull to install pastebinit: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lordievader> Barb_: Ok, haven't said a thing ;)
<Barb_> The guy who set this up apparently set it up with jacky and not her correct name
<Barb_> It isn't windows password its a sesson password
<tertu> and she also doesn't know her passwd?
<tertu> *password
<Barb_> Not only does she not remember what her password is she never knew this was the software he installed
<Barb_> Unfortuntely I would prefer to write zeros and put on windows xp pro
<Barb_> But frankly believe this is much better
<lordievader> Barb_: XP is going to be EOL in February... You can change the login by logging in as root. A quick and dirty way around the security is by booting the system in single user mode.
<tertu> do you have another computer with you right now?
<lordievader> Assuming here nobody changed the root password...
<Barb_> I am not familiar KDE and how it interfaces with kubuntu etc...
<Barb_> I have gone into the terminal and don't believe another password exists
<tertu> yeah, by default root is disabled
<Barb_> Before I decide to  remove all of what was put on and start over with XP Professional I was hoping to get help here
<tertu> okay first things first if you are going to use windows
<tertu> don't use XP Pro nowadays
<tertu> second if you have another computer there is a way to reset the password and then change the account information
<bprompt> Barb_:   you can just reformat the HDD and that'd wipe it clean for a new XP install, don't need a password for that
<Barb_> I am limited to software due to hardware age
<tertu> oh, alright then
<lordievader> tertu: Booting into single user mdoe doesn't require a second pc ;)
<Barb_> she can't afford anything newer so I thought it would just sufice to get this working for what she uses the computer for.. ie; email and internet
<lordievader> tertu: What do you want to do with the second pc actually?
<Barb_> Correct you don't need a password for that however I wanted to keep this software for her to use....
<Barb_> From what I am hearing it seems to have KDE you need windows installed?
<Barb_> This is one pc
<Barb_> my other pc is a mac
<tertu> If you want to keep running Kubuntu, this guide (http://askubuntu.com/a/24024) should be roughly correct
<Barb_> This is her computer to return as soon as all the bugs ie username, password is resolved
<tertu> if you want to keep IRC open you can go to your other computer and go to webchat.freenode.net and join the channel #kubuntu
<Barb_> I have read some of the stuff there and will try again I am just not as savey when it comes to computer language
<tertu> that guide will help you reset the password, then you have to use the User Manager
<tertu> Wait, actually, keep that computer on
<tertu> Open the K menu and then go to the User Manager
<tertu> you can just type User Manager in the search box to find it
<Barb_> yes its on this one
<Barb_> hold on
<tertu> This is assuming you're at the desktop, though.
<Barb_> would that be through the run command
<tertu> No.
<tertu> Try going to Settings>System Settings
<Barb_> ok
<tertu> and then the User Manager should be in there.
<Barb_> ok I  found user management
<Barb_> It says I need to enter my password
<tertu> Argh. Do you know how to contact the person who set the computer up?
<Barb_> but jacky isn't listed in the script
<Barb_> no
<jackyalcine> I keep getting pinged :/
<Barb_> the window pops up with this....
<tertu> could you upload a screenshot, perhaps?
<Barb_> my last didn't show up
<tertu> I should note my current internet connection is extremely flaky.
<tertu> Well, there are really two things I can think of now. Try to follow those password reset instructions, or just put Windows back on there.
<Barb_> ok I will try what you said earlier
<Barb_> the command: /usr/bin/kcmshell4 userconfig --lang en_US
<rberg> does changing your username in User Manager do all thats required? such as rename ~/ and chown your files? or actually if the uid and gid are the same I suppose thats not necessary
<Barb_> Then is wants a password.. so I will try the link you posted first to see if I can resolve this, if not I will most likely wipe the drives clean and install xp
<tertu> changing username doesn't change the uid or gid
<tertu> yeah
<rberg> nice
<tertu> Good luck, Barb_. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<genii> Barb_: During boot, to choose from the boot menu the choice of Recovery, then after a while another text menu comes up. From there choose to drop to a root prompt or shell, and put:  mount -o remount,rw /        ..and then: passwd jacky      ..which will change the password
<genii> Then to safely reboot: shutdown -r now
<Barb_> This still doesn't help with correcting the username
<rberg> it will get you the password you need to change that
<Barb_> I am going to log off now and go onto my MAC then try the steps outlined in the link
<Barb_> Ok I will give it a try... brb
<genii> Barb_: After the password is set, then return for instructions on how to use the password and usermod commands to change the user's name and home
<Barb_> thank you I will
<Barb_> thanks to all of you who helped me so far I hope it works... be back in a bit. logging off now.
<jackyalcine> no more pinging \o/
#kubuntu 2014-01-29
<topoi> who's using 14.04?
<Poisoned_Dragon> me
<Poisoned_Dragon> But I know nothing.
<topoi> me also v. little, but am noticing several bugs
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's in Alpha release. Of course there is going to be bugs. Go report them. :)
<valorie> I did the upgrade, but am mostly using 13.10 still
<valorie> yes, we need the bug reports, topoi!
<Poisoned_Dragon> should have done a clean install
<topoi> ok, i've never submitted a bug report before
<valorie> Poisoned_Dragon: I did the upgrade as a test, and reported my results
<Poisoned_Dragon> I haven't had too many issues.
<valorie> topoi: any packaging errors or problems upgrading, etc. should be reported on launchpad, or using ubuntu-bug
<Poisoned_Dragon> Most issues were app related.
<topoi> anyone getting those lightbulbs instead of notifications?
<valorie> if it's a KDE issue, then those bugs are reported on http://bugs.kde.org
<valorie> the lightbulb *is* a notification
<topoi> valorie, should the these lightbulb notifications duplicate themselves, like, 7-8 times across the menu bar?
<valorie> no
<valorie> that is def. a bug
<topoi> thought so
<valorie> topoi: could it be this? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-58458.html
<valorie> flash-installer?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... I remember that
<Poisoned_Dragon> I purge flash-installer
<topoi> valorie: hmm not sure that applies
<valorie> it is update-notifier I think
<valorie> but dinner, gotta go
<topoi> thanks
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/993672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu) "Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]
<valorie> comment if you think that's your bug
<Poisoned_Dragon> The lightbulb usually informs you that a package needs to download additional data in order to complete it's installation.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which is usually flash-installer.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Either run the download, or purge it.
<topoi> it is an update, relates to ecryptfs (which i don't actually use)
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, huh
<topoi> is it safe to purge ecryptfs?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Meh, download it anyway.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Never know if you have to mount an encrypted volume.
<Linnak> Is it possible to change the color of the classic startmenu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> My is different because I changed the theme.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno if can be changed on it's own.
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon: On every desktop theme and window decoration is the same gray.
<Poisoned_Dragon> System Settings; Workspace Appearance; Desktop Themes.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Click the Details tabs, and see if you can pick a different theme for Kickoff only.
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon, I can but still gray.
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> I guess I'm not much help. It works on my end
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon, ok. thanks
<bjrohan> When I put an audio CD into my drive, then use dolphin to copy the files to my HDD (mp3), the files are larger on my HDD, plus it never finishes copying, even though it says 100%. When I close the copying dialog, I still can't open the MP3 on my hdd with VLC
<bjrohan> any thoughts?
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... wait.. I see it now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> never mind
<bjrohan> ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I misunderstood. That's all.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought that the problem was simpler than it was. I see the light now.
<bjrohan> To me it is odd
<bjrohan> Hmm interesting that the files on my hdd are write protected when I try to delte them
<bjrohan> Even though I am running Dolphin with no special permissions
<valorie> bjrohan: I've noticed the write-protect on stuff I've gotten through Dolphin as well, sometimes
<valorie> I think it might have something to do with the original CD
<TheMontyChrist> strange thing just happened
<TheMontyChrist> I rebooted
<TheMontyChrist> and now I can't login
<TheMontyChrist> the login screen appears
<TheMontyChrist> type in password
<TheMontyChrist> looks like it's about to go to the desktop
<TheMontyChrist> and then it just goes back to the login screen.
<TheMontyChrist> currently using text more irssi
<TheMontyChrist> s/more/mode
<TheMontyChrist> really like to get my desktop back.
<TheMontyChrist> perhap switching back to unity could help?
<valorie> TheMontyChrist: what did you do before rebooting?
<cillo551> kubuntu dont see my mobile broadband usb stick at first , it only shows up when I take it off from usb port and put it back , how can fix it that shows it from the first time
<lordievader> Good morning.
<opiwahn> hello. I am using Kubuntu 13.10. If have two possiblities to get Launcher-Icons to the the panel: 1st I can choose "add to panel" . 2nd is (and its the "newer option") to choose "Add a launcher to panel when not running" when the program ist running, right? How can I change the icon-size of the 2nd thing?
<opiwahn> I think its called "QUICKLAUNCH"
<ejiafzh> hello
<uczen> hi
<BLABLABLA> siemanko
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<riano|afk> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi riano
<ovidiu-florin> If I may, Kmail users, please vote if you agree: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330533
<ubottu> KDE bug 330533 in folders "There should be a global setting for Keep replies in the folder of the message being replied to" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<duckdive> Hello
<duckdive> I need to implement a communication with a externel Hardware (FPGA) which is connected over an external memory bus.
<duckdive> Sorry wrong channel ;)
<genii> duckdive: Might want to try ##hardware or #edev ;)
<rberg> anybody know what the run bar at the of the screen is called? the one you get when you hit atl-f2?, mine is stuck and I want to kill it
<jussi> rberg: krunner
<rberg> thats it! thanks
<rberg> I wonder what caused it to get stuck with a 1/2 typed word
<lonepalm24> Newbie to linux. I've tried out KDE and Gnome and prefer Gnome, but I like KDE's chat (telepathy?) better. Any way I can integrate that into gnome instead of using empathy?
<W8KWA_Charles> yes, but it means bringing in a lot of KDE dependancies
<lonepalm24> is that a bad thing?
<W8KWA_Charles> Depends on your system
<W8KWA_Charles> Think of it as partialy loading KDE in order to run it, meanns more system memory
<lonepalm24> essentially anything empathy is used for in gnome I would want to change it out for KDE's chat client. I believe I have plenty of power to be able to do that.
<lonepalm24> 8gb ram, plenty of HDD
<W8KWA_Charles> then yeah, I think you can yank out empathy ok, but telepathy wont intergrate specificly into that drop down list
<lonepalm24> i was a little foolish in thinking I could just install it...it worked ok, but when I tried to join group chats it would use empathy...I removed empathy and I was getting all sorts of crashes from telepathy...
<W8KWA_Charles> it will probably end up with an extra icon
<W8KWA_Charles> It probaly yanked out a few files telepathy was useing
<W8KWA_Charles> purge telepathy, then re-install it
<lonepalm24> do i need to purge empathy first at all or anything?
<W8KWA_Charles> You could try sure you want to get rid of empathy anyways
<lonepalm24> ok, so battle plan is to purge empathy and telepathy...then just install telepathy again? It just won't completely integrate into the menu or anything right
<W8KWA_Charles> correct
<lonepalm24> ok great. thank you. i will give it a shot
<W8KWA_Charles> np
<psyentologist> hi ya'll... when i installed kubuntu inside of ubuntu, i don
<psyentologist> t have a wireless icon like i do on the dashboard of ubuntu
<psyentologist> i have like a speaker icin, this little i witha  circle around it , the time etc... but no wifi icon.. can someone tell  me how to get it on there?
<W8KWA_Charles> should be a network plug on your task bar
<psyentologist> a network plug?
<psyentologist> i dont see it ..
<genii> psyentologist: At the end of the panel on the right is a semi-circle. If you hover over it a opup says something like "Panel Tool Box". Click it, a new bar appears. From the new bar, choose Add Widgets. The new bar should now have a selection of widgets from which you can drag the one called "Network Management" onto your bottom panel.
<psyentologist> oooohh,, genii THANKYOU Very MUCH!! I'll go look now! :) Thankyouthankyou!! :) :)
<genii> ( you may need to scroll the other widgets over to get to that one )
<psyentologist> Phew! I got it. genii Thanks (AGAIN) LOL! See I've been having to log into gnome 1st,  find a wireless network from there, connect and THEN I can use it when i log back into Kubuntu
<psyentologist> what a pain it was. Now i got that little wifi icon next to my clock and speakers and stuff.. very good
<genii> psyentologist: Glad to assist.
<psyentologist> i don't get why it's not automatically on there by default, i didn't even know it was a widget either. i thought it was part of the system
<psyentologist> i messed around with the widgets too. I put a spell checker and power button on my system tray from the widget list but i never did notice network stuff on there... lol!
<psyentologist> now all i need to do is figure out a way to play quakelive from linux ... i hate that it's not playable in the web browser anymore :(
<W8KWA_Charles> Its also in the 'System Settings' too from the menu
<genii> psyentologist: There could be a couple things. A small up-arrow next to those icons shows other ones which may be hidden. Right-click on that arrow also brings up "System Try Settings" which if selected, you can check which are shown and which are hidden, etc
<genii> System Tray Settings, rather, not Try ;)
<genii> psyentologist: There could be a couple things. A small up-arrow next to those icons shows other ones which may be hidden. Right-click on that arrow also brings up "System Tray Settings" which if selected, you can check which are shown and which are hidden, etc
<genii> Sorry to everyone else for the twice but they left before I hit Enter earlier :)
<psyentologist> genii:  Oh wow! I just saw the option for it and so i checked it. So I can remove  that network management widget now i presume.
<psyentologist> i don't need both of the wifi icons
<genii> psyentologist: There you go, now you know a couple different ways to navigate the bar :)
<psyentologist> Yep! Very awesome
<psyentologist> say genii, do you get people who pay you like bitcoins or something to stay on here and answer questions like that ?
<genii> psyentologist: Just curious... you are using something like xnest or xephyr?
<psyentologist> i've never heard of xnest or xephyr, i dont think I've got them running
<genii> psyentologist: Nah, i just do it for humanitarian reasons
<psyentologist> i don't even know what they are
<psyentologist> genii:  that's nice for you to spend the time to help people out. it's greatly appreciated to those of us whom are poor and struggling such as myself
<psyentologist> so what's xnest and xephr?
<genii> psyentologist: They allow you to run a different X session inside your current one.
<genii> psyentologist: So I guess instead you are running Kubuntu inside a VM
<psyentologist> No. i'm running exclusive Kubuntu
<genii> psyentologist: Ah, OK. your comment earlier of "hi ya'll... when i installed kubuntu inside of ubuntu"  ... I must have misinterpreted then :)
<psyentologist> genii:  After I installed Ubuntu a couple days ago (i broke something  in it so i had to reinstall it) I typed "sudo apt-get -install kubuntu-desktop" from the dos prompt, and it added the kde too
<psyentologist> ooh okay lol
<psyentologist> i think i can switch users and open up the guest account and theoretically have two sessions running simotaneously though
<psyentologist> i've had linux for what seems like forever, but I really know very little about it.. i'm on the microsoft research panel and I get to try out free copies of windows all the time
<W8KWA_Charles> Sounds messy to me
<genii> psyentologist: We won't hold that against you ;)
<psyentologist> i'm really good about messing up my installs of linux cuz I like to poke and prod around into things that I probably shouldn't be messing with ! LOL! and sure enough, i mess it all up
<psyentologist> Awww !! Thanks genii
 * bprompt sets mode psyentologist  +prodder +poker
 * W8KWA_Charles yanked my ubuntu off a few days ago too, installed Kubuntu, just running it as a desktop now. Been years since I used kde
<psyentologist> hehehe lol! :)
<psyentologist> So anyways, now I'm going to figure out the new quakelive standalone client and try and get it running decently in linux ....  thanks again fellas! :)
<genii> psyentologist: Good luck, and of course you know where we are if you require further assistance
<psyentologist> genii:  Absolutley! Take care! :)
<bprompt> psyentologist:    no worries, <tone value="tony-soprano">   fogetaboutit </tone>
<lynn_> Can anyone see this?
<W8KWA_Charles> yes lynn_
<lynn_> Great.  I'm curious to know if Kubuntu can be upgraded online as regular Ubuntu can be.
<W8KWA_Charles> as in pagages, or full distro
<W8KWA_Charles> packages even
<lynn_> Can anyone see this?
<genii> lynn_: Yes indeed :)
<lynn_> Great.  I'm curious to know if Kubuntu can be upgraded online as regular Ubuntu can be.
<genii> lynn_: As W8KWA_Charles remarked, yes.
<lynn_> So, within Kubuntu's software upgrading utility, I can click whatever word is has for upgrading to the next version online, right?
<lynn_> I know I'm repeating myself.  I'm asking for verification because Kubuntu is maintained separately from Ubuntu even though it's based on Ubuntu.  Its maintainers have to keep KDE & all its apps up to date.  So, I'm wondering if regular Ubuntu's upgrading utility allows that.
<lynn_> I haven't seen the answer to this anywhere in Kubuntu's site.
<genii> lynn_: If a new version of Kubuntu becomes available for you to upgrade to, it will automatically appear as an option for you to choose.
<genii> lynn_: As for regular software upgrades, you should also be automatically notified when they are available
<lynn_> Thank you.  That's exactly what I wanted to know.  Can you tell me what server provides the upgrade?  Is it one from the regular Ubuntu site?  If so, how is it that it can provide the upgrade to Kubuntu, with its KDE & apps?
<lynn_> Btw, I assumed that the regular software updates could be made online.  I assumed that the Kubuntu site provided those.
<genii> lynn_: The main Ubuntu mirrors also are where the Kubuntu-specific packages are at, they don't come from some other place :)
<genii> ( unless you're using PPAs or something)
<lynn_> Thanks, Genii.  Does that mean that the regular Ubuntu upgrade servers keep contain all the KDE & its apps software, too?
<genii> lynn_: Yes
<lynn_> Wow.  I'm amazed.  They must have the same, then, for the other DEs, except, perhaps, for Cinnamon and Mate, right?
<lynn_> If Shuttleworth doesn't want to support Kubuntu, why would he maintain the KDE suite in his servers?
<genii> lynn_: All the different distributions use the same mirrors, it is just up to each to decide for themselves what support and development they want to do. So all Kubuntu, Xubuntu are on the regular mirrors. Also even if the Kubuntu people and Canonical people have philosophical diffferences about Mir/Wayland or so on, it's not a large enough reason to be mean about it.
<genii> Oh, I almost forgot to include Lubuntu in the mix there too :)
<lynn_> Put me back in.
<lynn_> I wasn't thinking of their being mean about it, only simply not supporting the DE, esp. KDE, and the other graphical rendering engine, Wayland.
<lynn_> So, I gather that you're saying that the Ubuntu servers support Wayland, too, right?
<genii> lynn_: Whatever packages the Kubuntu devs provide ( whether that is based on Wayland or anything else) that are a part of the most current Kubuntu release will always be in the regular mirrors. There are of course also official Kubuntu PPA which have other stuff like later KDE versions or so on
<lynn_> Ok.  Thank you.  You'be been the only one to answer me.  Thank you very much for that.  You've answered my concerns.  I'll be able to proceed w/ Kubuntu now.  Thanks, again.
<genii> lynn_: You're welcome
<keithzg> Anyone else having the problem of every second login a dual-monitor setup is stuck with mirrored displays, or know of a bug open in regards to it? Seeing it on two recent Intel-based PCs at work.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Intel based can mean anything. Is the GPU intel based?
<keithzg> Poisoned_Dragon: Yeah, it's an all-Intel build, no discrete GPU.
<keithzg> Both show up in lspci as "Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen" VGA controllers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm... I don't do multi-monitor display. However, if your settings are misbehaving, you may have to add some conf files to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to force the video tom comply.
<keithzg> (specifically rev 06)
<keithzg> Yeah I was thinking that.
<keithzg> Might have to brush off my rusty ol' xorg.conf knowledge, hope it has some vague application in this day and age ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> just rememeber there is no single xorg.conf by default, unless you use nvidia or ati drivers.
<keithzg> well yeah, hence the xorg.conf.d
 * Poisoned_Dragon nods
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I have to do it to keep the gpu on this lappy in line
<keithzg> although I remember when EVERYTHING was just xorg.conf. And having to edit it all the damn time.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, the darker times.
 * genii sips and ponders x86config
<Poisoned_Dragon> ugh... that too.
<genii> Hehe
<keithzg> Hmm. Is there any equivalent generators for Intel? One of the computers is a bit of a wonky setup, with a monitor rotated and the second monitor halfway up it to the right, which I imagine will make the config a bit ugly.
<Poisoned_Dragon> sadly, the arch wiki has tons of info on xorg.conf.d
<Poisoned_Dragon> even have intel examples
<genii> keithzg: Probably want to use the generic one then, after changing the drivernames in there as appropriate
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can set each port individually
<Poisoned_Dragon> *each display port
<keithzg> genii: it just seems a bit crazy to me that these days it's all "it's all automatic, don't worry about it!" but there's no way to read out the automatic settings into a manual one that one can then tweak :(
<keithzg> Which of course is exactly what I did back in the day with NVIDIA all the time, I've always had asymmetrical xorg configs back when I was using TwinView, and of course I had to add special exceptions and nonsense just to get the binary blob drivers to work right anyways.
<genii> keithzg: If you use the generic method, it will do a "best-guess" scenario of your hardware
<keithzg> People claimed the ATI drivers at the time were far worse, which fills me with horror, 'cause NVIDIA is a nightmare.
<keithzg> genii: well, the driver at least seems reasonable...although I'd argue it's definitely got a bug! What's the best way to tell which driver it's using, do I have to just look in the Xorg.0.log file for what module it loads?
<apb1963> I have a problem with virtual desktops... I have difficulty verbalizing the exact problem but basically an application will "take control", such that I can't use the mouse to left click and select other apps.  I can right click - but that gives me a menu associated with the application that has "stolen control".  I can eventually regain control, but I'm not 100% sure how I do it.  It has something to do with going back to the virtual desktop where I
<apb1963> normally use the app.
<bprompt> apb1963:     keep in mind that "focused object" is not equivalent to "active object", I get the same on my regular workspace 1, when I have windows "always on top" and switch about, but that's just a matter of making certain the focus is moved from the active window firstly
 * keithzg figures that sounds like a job for "focus follows mouse" ;)
<apb1963> bprompt: I like how you speak.  Talk more.  (Sorry, been watching Parks & Recreation... lol)
<apb1963> bprompt: Seriously though....  Yes, I do think it has to do with "always on top"
<keithzg> Perhaps changing the policy to "Click To Focus - Mouse Precedence" would help?
<apb1963> keithzg: I have no idea what that means.... it might be useful, but... what does it mean in English?
<apb1963> keithzg: Click to focus, ok I get that.. but isn't that default behavior?  What is mouse precedence exactly?  Precedence over what?  The keyboard?
<keithzg> apb1963: There's a quick description in Window Behaviour -> Focus. There are some other options in there that might help.
<keithzg> "If an active window has to be chosen by the system...the window under the mouse is the preferred candidate."
<keithzg> That's "Click To Focus - Mouse Precedence"
<apb1963> keithzg: And that comment bprompt made... "focused object" is not equivalent to "active object".... that sounds relevant.
<Poisoned_Dragon> keithzg, the video driver should be intel i915
<keithzg> Poisoned_Dragon: Oh, still? Well, fair enough. I remember that being the name back in 2006, that's getting to be quite the misnomer, heh.
<apb1963> keithzg: where would I put this change?
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, I know.
<Poisoned_Dragon> When I was looking it up for my 82855 chipset,
<Poisoned_Dragon> i found it was still relevant to newer chipsets and gpus
 * Poisoned_Dragon shrugs.
<keithzg> apb1963: Again, in Window Behaviour -> Focus. It's in System Settings although you can easily find it in KRunner by just typing in "window behavior".
<apb1963> keithzg: I don't see"Window Behavior"
<apb1963> oh system settings
<apb1963> I was right clicking on the window
<keithzg> apb1963: It's a global setting, yeah.
<apb1963> And going to window manager settings
<keithzg> Umm if you do that it's also there.
<keithzg> The module you're actually looking at is "Focus", which you can definitely get to from right-click -> window manager settings.
<keithzg> This is KDE, you can do whatever you want to do in whatever way you want to ;)
<apb1963> Yes, I can get to "Focus" from there... but there is no "Click To Focus - Mouse Precedence"
<keithzg> Yes there is.
<keithzg> The slider changes the policy.
<apb1963> ok... it's already set to "click to focus"... but it says nothing about mouse precedence
<keithzg> ...yes.
<keithzg> So...slide it.
<keithzg> :P
<apb1963> Slide it where?
<apb1963> to hover?
<apb1963> I think a screenshot would help... gimme a minute
<apb1963> keithzg: http://snag.gy/92sN6.jpg
<keithzg> Umm, yes.
<keithzg> So?
<apb1963> so that's how it is and was
<keithzg> http://imagebin.org/289811
<apb1963> I've changed nothing.
<keithzg> It's a slider. Far left is merely click, far right is merely hover; points inbetween are various compromises and variations between the two.
<apb1963> ok, I didn't realize there were points in between... there's no indication of that...so I never even tried to move it... I thought it was just the two settings.
<keithzg> Why on earth would they make a long slider then? :P
<apb1963> ok, i'll give that some time to see how it goes... thank you!
<keithzg> Hope it works! There are a few other options on that page that might help you too, but I'm not sure. Experimentation!
<apb1963> The problem with experiementing if you don't know what you're doing is that you're never quite sure of what you've done.
<apb1963> It took me literally weeks to figure out what was going on well enough to be able to verbalize it here.
<apb1963> but thank you again :)
<keithzg> Notice in the bottom left there's a button for "Defaults"? You can always just reset with that with each change if it doesn't solve anything :)
<keithzg> I understand though, these kinds of problems are hard to pin down, even just terminology-wise! Best of luck.
<apb1963> The problem with "Defaults" is that it was unclear to me if that button took my current settings and made them the defaults.... or if it did what you said....  plus, since it does do what you say.... what about all the other settings I have?  I don't want to lose the stuff that works!
<apb1963> I've got autogroup policies and things I don't want to have to go back and redo... that was painful to setup.
<keithzg> That's only per-page defaults.
<apb1963> ohhhhh ok.... more info :)
<bprompt> apb1963:    a quick back up of ~/.kde folder should safeguard you well from any unwelcomed changes :)
<apb1963> bprompt: didn't think of that either.  Thanks!
<keithzg> So if you have just "Focus" selected as the active module, then it'll only reset from there. But yeah, bprompt's point is a good one, backups of ~/.kde are your friend :)
<apb1963> in fact... I was just about to explore "timeshift"... somebody mentioned it in the ubuntu channel, I thought I'd have a look and see.
<apb1963> k
<apb1963> I'm gonna go make a copy of it right now :)
 * keithzg should probably just make a git repo of it, heh.
<apb1963> sigh... I looked at git once several months ago.. I found it... challenging.
<apb1963> My roots are in rcs
<keithzg> There's a lot to wrap your head around, but the basics, at least, are fairly simple.
<keithzg> I found http://git-scm.com/book fairly helpful.
<apb1963> thanks, I'll add it to the reading list... but for now I'll just make a copy of .kde in case of disaster... though I should prolly upload it to a cloud like object somewhere. :)
 * apb1963 sighs again
<apb1963> geeks work is never done
<keithzg> I'd strongly recommend zipping/tarring it before uploading it to a cloud somewhere; lots and lots of tiny files
<keithzg> yup yup
<apb1963> ok, thanks for the thoughts :)
<bprompt> apb1963:  heheh, I now and then do a quick -> zip -9ry <-- on my home folder, some kde apps do not use .kde for one, they make their own folder, I also have lots of material at .config and .local
<bprompt> the whole thing takes just about 5mins
<apb1963> I have far too much on my home folder to zip the whole thing and drop it anywhere
<apb1963> 37G to be precise
<apb1963> it's why I haven't yet decided on a backup tool
<keithzg> Solution: zip everything that starts with a dot ;)
<bprompt> apb1963:    well, the files really where most settings are will be .kde .config and .local,  and maybe your browser's .mozilla or , and those don't take much space, I mean, you'd want to keep your bookmarks and addons/extensions too :P
<bprompt> "37G to be precise
<bprompt> woops
<apb1963> .* is a good idea
<apb1963> only 17M
<apb1963> unzipped
<bprompt> "37G to be precise"   <--- clear sign that home folder is 36gb too big :P
<keithzg> Aha, much more manageable.
<apb1963> bprompt: where should I put the other 36G?
<bprompt> apb1963:     dunno, I have a "dump" partition, is where I dump videos, audio, books and whatever else, I may download some things to home folder, but if I want to keep them, I moved them to either "dump" or my external drive
<apb1963> 5.2G    Videos/Doctor Who Season 3 Complete Runaway Bride Included
<bprompt> apb1963:    I used to have 3  dump partitions, about 150gbs each
<apb1963> well, it's a good idea in theory... but I'm not too good at housekeeping
<bprompt> can't help if the issue is PEBKAC
<apb1963> which is... ?
<bprompt> !pebkac
<bprompt> woopps, no alias =)
<valorie> problem is between keyboard and computer
<apb1963> ha
<valorie> so often my problem....
<apb1963> pilot error
<bprompt> apb1963:   http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/118/5/a/PEBKAC_by_zStag.png
<keithzg> Yeah, I mean c'mon, the keyboard is between the user and the computer, get your acronyms' semantics right ;)
 * keithzg keeps forgetting that it's
<keithzg> "keyboard and chair" and then wonders for an embarassing moment or two how that makes sense, heh.
<apb1963> Yes well.. this is why we have applications... problem is there's just too much.  I need an application to manage my applications so that I can manage my applications
<apb1963> mongo go back to work now.  Thanks again all :)
#kubuntu 2014-01-30
<airsoftmodels> anybody download kubuntu 14.01 alpha 1?
<bprompt> not me
<Poisoned_Dragon> 14.04 alpha? yes
<airsoftmodels> hey poisoned Dragon you over here too?
<airsoftmodels> i am "empty" in the linuxmint-chat irc
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol XD hi
<airsoftmodels> how is 14.04 can i install it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> seems ok.
<airsoftmodels> i am downloading it now
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/alpha-2/
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, you found it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't even know there was an alpha2 iso
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had installed it with the alpha1 iso
<keithzg> Oh I should dig out my old computer.
<keithzg> Or wait, maybe I'll wait until the beta.
<keithzg> I've installed every beta on it starting with Dapper.
<keithzg> How things invariably break has taught me almost all that I've learned about fixing such systems ;)
<underdog> Are Kubuntu distros shipped with blobs in its Kernel?
<valorie> oh right, chair
<valorie> anyway....
<valorie> blobs in the kernel?
<valorie> we distribute sources for everything, underdog
<valorie> they aren't downloaded automatically, however, you can just allow the download and you'll get all the sources you like
<underdog> i don't want anything to do with proprietary stuff. But Thanks for the information.
<jackyalcine> updates \o/
 * Roey hands valorie an open bag of dates
<Roey> organic, non-gmo, Deglet Noor
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides valorie a cup of coffee too
 * Roey hands valorie the bill
<Roey> that's one cup of coffee and a bag of dates.
<TheFakeazneD525> and a tip
<TheFakeazneD525> don't forget to tip
<Roey> Assuredly so.
<Roey> valorie:  wake up wake up we're giving you food c'mon
<jackyalcine> underdog: the kernel's pre-compiled but if you need the sources and headers, check the 'linux-{source|header}s' packages
<underdog> jackyalcine: Thanks
<jackyalcine> np
<jackyalcine> anti-propreitary ftw :)
<underdog> jackyalcine: yes indeed, my church is emacs!
<bogfrog> I have another question
<bogfrog> Where can I find the muon pacage manager on my drive
<bogfrog> I am attempting to open an apt in firefox
<keithzg> ugh, firefox
<keithzg> why's it gotta be like that, with it's own dumb file picker and everything
<keithzg> If you're still looking, try
<keithzg> "which muon"
<Jacob_> Hi
<keithzg> which should give you the path to the binary, at least.
 * keithzg meanwhile contemplates how the machine he's trying to make work is blithely ignoring his xorg.conf
<Guest63241> So I restarted my computer and now muon doesn't exist!
<Guest63241> How do you reinstall muon thru the command line?
<keithzg> sudo apt-get install muon
<Guest63241> lol sorry to bother you *derp*
<Guest63241> bye.
<keithzg> heh
<Guest63241> How do you install the software center?
<keithzg> It's "teach a man to fish" time ;)
<Guest63241> I know about apt-get
<keithzg> try "apt-cache search muon"
<Guest63241> I just don't know the package name
<Guest63241> WAIT, YOU CAN SEARCH FOR PACKAGES IN THE CLI?
 * keithzg does everything on the CLI!
<Guest63241> :D
<keithzg> I do believe the Software Center is muon-discover
<Guest63241> Yeah, I searched for it
<Guest63241> Thanks dude, you might have just changed my life
<Guest63241> :-)
<Guest63241> lol
<keithzg> No problem :)
<keithzg> When you're ready for a level up, try aptitude ;)
<valorie> mmmmm dates!
<valorie> but I have no stinky cheese to eat with 'em
<valorie> dates and nuts are good, though
<Whiskey`Wonka> im trying to configure/connect to a openvpn server from 13.10 using the network applet. when trying there is no responce at all, no errors displayed. any ideas what im missing?
<apb1963> How can I downgrade qt 4.8.2 to qt 4.8.1 ?
<jackyalcine> apb1963: you familiar with aptitude?
<jackyalcine> if not, look into Muon Pacakge Manager
<jackyalcine> it has the ability to downgrade packages
<apb1963> jackyalcine: I use apt... and I also use Muon
<jackyalcine> That has a high chance of breaking your system though
<apb1963> apt-get
<jackyalcine> I'd say look into Muon
<apb1963> jackyalcine: yeah.... I know :(  And I can't afford to do that.
<jackyalcine> because this is kind of tricky in the CLI
<jackyalcine> CLI = command line interface
<apb1963> jackyalcine: Right now I'm looking for a way to determine what packages depend on libqtcore4 4.8.2
<Shikieiki_> anyone here know how risky it is to upgrade {k,}ubuntu through two versions (13.10 and 14.04) without rebooting
<Shikieiki_> ?
<jackyalcine> that's configuration-dependent off-the-bat Shikieiki_
<jackyalcine> going from 13.04 to 13.10 shouldn't be too bad
<Shikieiki_> what do you mean jackyalcine?
<jackyalcine> but to 14.04 would be rocky.
<apb1963> krashecd
<apb1963> krashed
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: in a vanilla set-up, it'd be easier
<Shikieiki_> rocky because of the lack of rebooting?  or rocky in general?  because iirc i've never re-installed since 10.10 or w/e
<Shikieiki_> what do you mean a vanilla setup, like, a clean intall, or just no exotic configurations?
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: but with more installed packages, the chances of broken deps rise (ever so slightly)
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: like right off the ISO :)
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: rebooting will be required; your kernel version will change.
<Shikieiki_> i've upgraded my kernel for >100 days without needing to reboot
<Shikieiki_> but idk if there's anything which absolutely will refuse to work unless being restarted (like the upstart or whatever kubuntu's init is called)
<jackyalcine> You can have multiple kernels installed at one time.
<jackyalcine> But only one can be used.
<Shikieiki_> i know
<jackyalcine> If you ran `uname -a`, it wouldn't say 3.11 or higher
<jackyalcine> if you're still on 10.10 like you mentioned
 * jackyalcine checks
<Shikieiki_> oh, no i'm on 13.04
<Shikieiki_> i just meant, i never did a fresh install since 10.10
<jackyalcine> OH!
<jackyalcine> you'll be fine
<jackyalcine> lol
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: neither have I
<jackyalcine> I actually have a 10.10 disc and I just upgrade all the way from there.
<Shikieiki_> but i'm not worried about upgrading, i'm worried about upgrading with no plan to reboot in the future
<Shikieiki_> *near future
<Shikieiki_> *upgrading twice
<jackyalcine> I went from 13.04 to 13.10 only rebooting to use the newer kernel
<Shikieiki_> if my buntu is at eol, no more security updates will roll out for it specifically, which is not good
<jackyalcine> Right.
<Shikieiki_> but i shouldn't have any issues if i do-release-upgrade twice in a row and stay up for ~200 more days?  i'm trying to get an uptime record (personal record), to squeeze the last out of kubuntu before i try and switch to a new distro
<jackyalcine> That I don't know
<jackyalcine> I'm going to hope that you wouldn't have to
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: I leave uptime records for servers :P
<jackyalcine> apb1963: I don't see 4.7.x in my package list http://i.imgur.com/f5aKcKa.png
<Shikieiki_> heh, that's exactly why i'm doing this, because huge uptime on a regularly used desktop (or laptop) is a lot more fun than some server which will already stay up for years
<jackyalcine> apb1963: but I'm running saucy with the -proposed and -beta PPAs
<apb1963> jackyalcine: I don't know why you're looking for 4.7 ?
<jackyalcine> apb1963: didn't you want an older version of Qt?
<apb1963> jackyalcine: 4.8.1
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: you use ususwp?
<jackyalcine> apb1963: ah, my bad. lemme look
<jackyalcine> apb1963: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<apb1963> jackyalcine: What  I really need at this point is a way to find packages that are dependent on 4.8.2
<apb1963> 12.04, but since kubuntu is a distribution and I'm running kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 12.04 I really don't know the right answer.
<jackyalcine> apb1963: Muon Package Manager can do that http://i.imgur.com/aI0i5PY.png
<Shikieiki_> jackyalcine: ususwp?
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: it's a means of hibernating your laptop
<jackyalcine> apb1963: but for 12.04; I wouldn't be able to help :/
<Shikieiki_> oh, i don't hibernate
<jackyalcine> D:
<jackyalcine> on a desktop?
<apb1963> jackyalcine: checking it out
<Shikieiki_> me? i'm on a laptop
<jackyalcine> Shikieiki_: and the laptop never turns off?
<jackyalcine> I use hibernation on my laptop with a tiny 24GB SSD to get a decent uptime
<jackyalcine> at most 4 days
<jackyalcine> not today though :P
<Shikieiki_> hasn't for 110 days
<jackyalcine> D: epic laptop?
<Shikieiki_> although i always keep it plugged in, it's basically my desktop, but a laptop.  i have a smaller netbook i use for mobility (which i'm on now, sshed into the other laptop)
<jackyalcine> ahh something was suspecting that
<Shikieiki_> epic?
<jackyalcine> lol epic == shot battery laptop in my book
<jackyalcine> or one with infinity battery life
<Shikieiki_> nah, it's battery is fine
<Shikieiki_> well, not "fine", but >50% maximum capacity
<Shikieiki_> only 2 years old
<jackyalcine> not bad
<apb1963> jackyalcine: ok that gives me dependencies... I  need reverse dependencies
<apb1963> jackyalcine: what depends on qt... not what qt depends on.
<jackyalcine> apb1963: I just showed you that
<jackyalcine> there's a droplist
<jackyalcine> and it shows an option to view Reverse Dependenices
<jackyalcine> *Dependencies
<apb1963> o i c... sorry...  brain isn't functioning at this time of night
<apb1963> I wonder what the equivalent cli is
<apb1963> jackyalcine: it looks like every single package on my system :(
<jackyalcine> apb1963: I wouldn't know how to do this in the CLI
<jackyalcine> apb1963: it can be very close
<jackyalcine> but I don't know if these are hard dependencies.
<apb1963> I don't either
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> how can I get homerun on Kubuntu?
<ikonia> homerun ?
<ikonia> what's that
<jackyalcine> homerun's dope
<jackyalcine> ovidiu-florin: it should be in the ppa
<jackyalcine> s/ppa/repositories/g
<ovidiu-florin> ikonia: http://userbase.kde.org/Homerun
<jackyalcine> the package name would be 'plasma-widget-homerun', ovidiu-florin
<ikonia> is there not a stable build for it in the main repos ?
<jackyalcine> ikonia: there is
<ikonia> so why would you need a PPA ?
<jackyalcine> ikonia: I typed that by mistake
<ikonia> ahh
<jackyalcine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/plasma-widget-homerun
<jackyalcine> it looks like it's available as of 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> raring is old
<jackyalcine> not old enough
<jackyalcine> the maintainer of Homerun hangs out here
<jackyalcine> but he's not here now
<jackyalcine> I'm actually going to go ahead and install the default ubuntu desktop as well as GNOME shell for the hell of it
<jackyalcine> lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Yulia> hi)
<BluesKaj> hey Yulia
<Yulia> How are you doing:)
<Yulia> or what are you doing?:)
<Yuriy> кто нить по русски говорит?
<Yulia> Yuriy, what?
<Yuriy> anybody can talk russian?
<swex> да
<Yulia> da-da
<Yuriy> как приятно! я просто тут первый раз. вдруг низзя
<swex> не стоит
<Yulia> mozhno vse:)
<Yuriy> ок
<Yulia> vot i pogovorili
<swex> Yulia: that is place to solve problems
<Yulia> ok, i get it
<BluesKaj> but not in Russian
<eagles0513875> hey guys I installed a kernel that someone package to potentially see if it fixed an issue with a patch, and it has not. how do i uninstall it and go back to the standard system kernels used by 13.10
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: would that work even if i installed the package via dpkg and the deb itself
<eagles0513875> thanks BluesKaj seems to be doing the trick :)
<BluesKaj> all the package managers use dpkg no matter what the namea are including apt
<eagles0513875> thanks BluesKaj need to reboot now :)
<eagles0513875> brb
<BluesKaj> did you update grub ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<BluesKaj> good
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im stumped with my track pad though
<eagles0513875> system detects it but doesnt work at all
<jussi> eagles0513875: have you checked there isnt a HW switch for it... ie. a FN+ something or so?
<eagles0513875> jussi: there is and i have tried that and nothing as well nothing in system settings to switch it off and on from there either
<BluesKaj> usually f6 , switches it
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, synaptiks installed ?
<eagles0513875> on my laptop its fn + f5
<eagles0513875> and BluesKaj it is
<eagles0513875> jussi:  BluesKaj could this be something to do with the kernel missing something in terms of compiled module
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, do you have synaptiks in the system tray set to "Automtically start at logon" ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its not in the system tray
<BluesKaj> it could be hidden
<eagles0513875> no its not there
<eagles0513875> and configuration is a bit wonky
<eagles0513875> system settinggs are a bit screwey for sure
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: synaptiks seems to try to load then crashes i think
<eagles0513875> ok from command line it started BluesKaj i enabled it to autostart at login
<BluesKaj> right
<eagles0513875> should i restart and see if it works
<BluesKaj> yes, in order for the settings to stick
<apb1963> LibreOffice crashes about every 30 seconds or so... what can I do to figure out why?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04 with kubuntu-desktop
<apb1963> kubuntu-desktop:
<apb1963>   Installed: 1.254.1~ppa6
<marcellux_> hi. any one tried linphone on kubuntu?
<apb1963> marcellux_: why?
<marcellux_> I was trying it. every time a friend called me, I had to restart the router
<apb1963> marcellux_: installing it now... normally I use either sflphone or jitsi
<marcellux_> router started playing crazy
<apb1963> marcellux_: I installed it... but it's not showing up on  my menu
<marcellux_> applications > internet > linphone
<apb1963> yes that did it... odd that search couldn't find it.
<marcellux_> weird program
<apb1963> it wants to force me to use a proxy
<apb1963> maybe... maybe not... cancelled out of that.. let me see if I can call out
<apb1963> error: Cannot create LinphoneAddress, bad uri [6218345353]
<apb1963> this thing is junk
<apb1963> lol
<apb1963> I can't even tell if i'm registered or not.... it appears I am...but who knows?
<apb1963> marcellux_: any reason you don't just use sflphone?
<marcellux_> I am trying it now, but no video calls...
<marcellux_> I was looking for an alternative to skype
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apb1963> marcellux_: I don'[t use video, but.... I'm pretty sure it has video support
<apb1963> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey apb1963, how are you doing?
<apb1963> marcellux_: you can ask on #sflphone as to the status of video
<apb1963> lordievader: I'm ok... you?
<lordievader> apb1963: Doing allright, bit tired.
<apb1963> lordievader: yeah I only got 4 hours last night
<lordievader> apb1963: About the same here.. :(
 * apb1963 purges linphone
<apb1963> a pox. a pox I say!
<apb1963> :)
<apb1963> marcellux_: sflphone HAS video support  ...  Project sflphone-daemon-multi » precise build #960: SUCCESS in 5 mn 44 s: http://test.savoirfairelinux.com/job/sflphone-daemon-multi/label=precise/960/
<apb1963> marcellux_: but since I don't have a cam, I can't verify that it works
<apb1963> marcellux_: oops... looked at wrong thing...   Project sflphone-daemon-video-multi » precise build #166: SUCCESS in 6 mn 23 s: http://test.savoirfairelinux.com/job/sflphone-daemon-video-multi/label=precise/166/
<fabio123> vlc or gstreamer for phonon?
<fabio123> i didn't get the audio from the gstreamer package‎ so i got vlc
<Aniar> well, I'll start here... briefly: I've been a KDE user since 2007 or so on Debian. Recently live-upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 with do-release-upgrade. No errors reported during upgrade. When I rebooted, though, lightdm is starting, but not starting my xsession.  I can log in on console and "startx" successfully, but I can't log in from lightdm
<Aniar> There's no errors in my /var/log/xorg.*.log files (and only 1 non-font warning about not loading xmir
<Aniar> with no gui, research is... limited
<Aniar> but I'm installing lynx to google it now - wondering if anyone has any experience/thoughts/kick me to #xorg ?
<jjinco33> Does it kick you back to login screen, blank screen or out to console?
<Aniar> jjinco33: login screen
<Aniar> jjinco33: and it's happening for both my account and my "no homedir normally exists" backup account.
<Aniar> jjinco33: there's no files in /tmp owned by the backup account either (that screws up gnome all the time)
<jjinco33> I had a similar issue after upgrade and had to remove .Xuathority file form my home directory, youc an also see if it changed to be owned by root and change it back to belong to you
<Aniar> jjinco33: thanks, checking...
<Aniar> jjinco33: although my backup admin had a completely empty homedir...
<jjinco33> yeah, not sure on that one
<Aniar> nope
<Aniar> nothing in syslog other than acpid client connect/disconnect messages
<jjinco33> When you can get to browser ... https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62529-Can-t-login-after-upgrade-to-13-04
<jjinco33> Suggested solution there was to install and use kdm instead of lightdm
<Aniar> worth looking into, thanks.  odd - my ~/.xsession-errors only has 3 lines, one of them complaining...
<Aniar>  /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 5: exec: init: not found
<Aniar> too bad there's no "lightdm"
<jjinco33> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Aniar> jjinco33: already did that before coming in, didn't help.  same with dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Aniar> trying the kdm workaround - it's 100% ok with me.
<Aniar> that worked just fine, thanks!
<jjinco33> ok, the person in teh thread I linked had teh same issue and had to switch to kdm. Appears lightdm never worked for him after upgrade
<jjinco33> Cool. Glad to hear it
<Aniar> I rebuild from scratch every 18-24 months anyways, so that'll probably happen this year, and can see where things fall out then.
<sdaugherty> Does kubuntu automatically start gpg-agent by default?
<jjinco33> Aniar: I do the same and usually have problems like this solved when I do
<jjinco33> sdaugherty: Starting with 13.10 it stopped. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187463 for a fix
<tosshs> hello world
<tosshs> anyone using steam here
<jjinco33> tosshs: I am
<tosshs> jjicon33, i have troubles running it
<jjinco33> What kind of troubles
<tosshs> do you run the official pakage
<jjinco33> yes
<tosshs> well
<tosshs> when i install it i have to log to finish the instalation and at some time steam just quit
<genii> tosshs: They may know more about how to solve your issue in the #ubuntu-steam channel
<jjinco33> It is with the most recent .deb from valve/steam?
<jjinco33> What version of Kubuntu?
<tosshs> 13.10
<tosshs> and yes, i just dloaded it
<jjinco33> What gpu, intel, amd, nvidia?
<tosshs> NVIDIA Driver Version: 331.38
<tosshs> gtx 460 howk talon
<tosshs> hawk*
<tosshs> steamers, have you seen this error: .local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 755:  2321 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<tosshs> on kubuntu
<tosshs> this is the output of running steam on CLI
<lordievader> tosshs: As genii has mentioned before, you might be betteroff in #ubuntu-steam
<tosshs> lordievader: thanks,
<tosshs> #ubuntu-steam
<tosshs> join #ubuntu-steam
<tosshs> lucky shot :)
<lordievader> tosshs: /join #ubuntu-steam
<tosshs> jjinco33: are you still here
<tosshs> if yes, here is something to think about :):
<tosshs> or may think about
<tosshs> line 755 is actually the "fi" of the "if [ "$STEAM_DEBUGGER" == "gdb" ] || [ "$STEAM_DEBUGGER" == "cgdb" ]; then", what i previously mentioned
<tosshs> the line after "fi", 756 is: STATUS=$?
<tosshs> for those who joined recently, i am trying to run steam on kubuntu 13.10 x64 and i get : .local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 755:  2321 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<jjinco33> Is that during install still, or after install on first launch?
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> Is there a way to change default look and feel of java applications? I am trying to use netbeans and it looks fugly
<bprompt> astropirate:     think not, unless provided by the java app itself
<dcmNindy> web link on kubuntu page for intel 64bit kubuntu 12.04 LTS iso download comes up as a 64 bit amd file name,  what gives???
<kalekip1> Does anybody know if the Ubuntu 13.10 theme is available for 12.04?
<kalekip1> I used to have 13.10, but now I'm on 12.04 and the awesome theme is less awesome.
<dcmNindy> web link on kubuntu page for "intel 64bit kubuntu 12.04 LTS" iso download comes up as a 64 bit amd file name,  what gives???
<BluesKaj> dcmNindy, your download includes EM64T architecture, which is 64bit intel
<genii> dcmNindy: It's tradition to name the 64bit version amd64 because AMD was the first cpu maker with 64 bit chips
<genii> dcmNindy: In the same way in which a nod is given to Intel with x86  meaning the 8086 and it's descendents
<jackyalcine> fun fact!
<genii> jackyalcine: :)
<dcmNindy> thank you genii, I really appreciate that :)
<dcmNindy> thank you also BluesKaj, I really appreciate that :)
<rberg> yep, and Intels IA-64, never really panned out..  Itanium was used on servers and never made it to desktops
<genii> rberg: I think I have some box around here like that, with NuBus memory
<rberg> nice!
<dcmNindy> quit
<dcmNindy> bye
<genii> dcmNindy: /quit     :)
<dcmNindy> thanks
#kubuntu 2014-01-31
<JKC> Hello all...I have a Canon MG3222 wireless printer and I can't get it work on wireless
<JKC> I have Kubuntu 13.10
<Thete> Is there a trick to getting things to show up in Muon Discover, or is there just nothing in there?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> "nothing in there"?
<Thete> Well, if I go to a category, Like Dev - > And then graphic interface design
<Thete> It just shows a blank page
<valorie> hmmm, I get 8 choices there
<valorie> Glade, Qt4Designer are the first 2
<Thete> hmm
<valorie> so, which version of Kubuntu are you using, Thete?
<Thete> a non-supported one, which is why I'm probably having issues
<valorie> non-supported, as in old?
<Thete> as in nightly
<valorie> ah
<Thete> I needed bleeding libs for a project I'm working on
<Thete> I can install stuff manually, just making sure that there wasn't something I had to do to get stuff to show up in muon
<Thete> I'm new to kubuntu
<Thete> It's pretty awesome so far
<valorie> have you considered running a supported version, and also project neon for the bleeding edge stuff?
<valorie> that's good to hear
<valorie> I did upgrade to Trusty alpha 1, but I don't use that machine much
<Thete> I tried the current release, but some of the libs I'm trying to use I needed newer versions of gcc and such
<Thete> It was easier to just use it than hunt for packages
<valorie> you can read more about project neon here: #project-neon
<Thete> Thank you :)
<valorie> that is dailies from KDE
 * valorie goes off to read a book
<MrDublin> I cant paste anything in this folder <root/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes to change my log in screen. Any ideas?
<valorie> MrDublin: how are you accessing that file?
<MrDublin> How??? what do you mean
<MrDublin> I just go cliking on the folder, if thats what you are refering to
<valorie> ok, because that is a folder owned by root, you'll have to edit it as root
<MrDublin> how do I edit as root?
<valorie> so the easiest way is probably `kdesudo kate` then paste in the usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes as the document to open
<MrDublin> ok
<valorie> the kdesudo part in the command line, either konsole, yakuake or the console
<MrDublin> and then I just paste the folder I want?
<MrDublin> I guess
<valorie> when you choose "open" you can either put in the address to the file as you did above, or navigate to it
<MrDublin> it says failed to add path
<valorie> then just navigate to it
<Unit193> You'll need a leading slash.
<valorie> or try with /usr
<valorie> ha, great minds
 * Unit193 feels sorry for valorie, then. ;)
<valorie> lol
<MrDublin> I know how to get to it, but its not allowing me to paste anything
<valorie> normally the way to change themes is not the brute-force way you are trying
<valorie> but via systemsettings
<MrDublin> system settings doesnt recognize the themes, that why Im trying to do it this way
<Unit193> Perhaps there is something wrong in the theme, then?
<MrDublin> yeah its a known bug, Im just trying to get around it
<MrDublin> its not important but its a little hard for me to accept a NO in PCs related stuff, you know
<valorie> MrDublin: it's possible you have to create the file; you might look at the contents of the themes folder to see what might be required
<MrDublin> I cant create anything in that folder, I already tried
<MrDublin> the option its gray out
<MrDublin> thanx tho, you've been the only one trying to help
<valorie> I would work with the devel of the theme to get the bugs fixed
<MrDublin> ok
<valorie> that way you are helping to fix it for everybody
<valorie> good luck!
<MrDublin> I'll give it a try. thank you.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i would like to ask if kmail experience has become what you would call usable. My last experience a couple of years ago was the worst possible (as far as kmail is basically concerned). Has anybody been using kmail with IMAP without any problems?
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: I have
<jackyalcine> just today, I learned of this long-term function, Disconnected Mode, which caches all of your IMAP messages locally
<jackyalcine> makes it easier to use w/o a connection
<naftilos76> What is your experience? Does it behave normally?
<jackyalcine> Haha, normal's hyper-relative
<naftilos76> i guess :-)
<jackyalcine> But yeah; I can send/recieve emails as well as read and tag them
<jackyalcine> I also sign my e-mails and Kleopatra does a good job of syncing with it
<naftilos76> IMAP has been around for years. It is the best you can get out of an email client
<jackyalcine> True
<jackyalcine> But it's time for change!
<naftilos76> I am asking because i experienced the switching to akonadi server which was a terrible thing to experience. Chaos is most probably the word to describe it.
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: how long ago was this?
<jackyalcine> Mind you, with time comes fixes and improvements
<naftilos76> Well, i am not sure probably 2 years ago
<naftilos76> I was running to find another email client!
<jackyalcine> you should be okay :)
<jackyalcine> if anything, Muon Package Manager's there
<jackyalcine> the beauty of choice
<naftilos76> Tried Evolution and eventually ended up with Thunderbird which hasn't failed me so far not even once.
<jackyalcine> never been a fan of the whole XUL thing
<jackyalcine> it (seems to) completely ignore KDE/Qt's concept of theming
<naftilos76> That is true. That was the reason i tried to stay with kmail until i got really upset after all the abnormal stuff i experienced
<naftilos76> The bug is still in me though!
<naftilos76> I may give it a try later
<naftilos76> this year or the next
<naftilos76> :-)
<naftilos76> thanks for the chat
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: no problem
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: 14.04's coming; expect goodness!
<naftilos76> i will try it through a usb live installation
<lordievader> naftilos76: 14.04 is still in Alpha2 state, it is not recommended to install 14.04 on a production machine.
<lordievader> A vm/test machine is the way to go ;)
<naftilos76> no definetely not
<naftilos76> i will wait for the final release
<lordievader> naftilos76: ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nidgood> Hi, anyone here who maintains the kubuntu website?
<nidgood> suggestion -- the www.kubuntu.com should be a re-direct to the correct .org webpage. Most of us (new folks) use ctrl+Enter in browsers for kubuntu & it gives a access denied message
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> nidgood: thanks for point it out
 * apachelogger was not even aware that we have a .com address ^^
<nidgood> if we just access kubuntu.com (without the www) the re-direct works fine
<apachelogger> nidgood: I put down a todo item
<nidgood> cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is anyone using 14.04 alpha?
<Pici> Poisoned_Dragon: probably some of the folks in #ubuntu+1
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanks, Pici.
<jargon> has anybody here run kubuntu on a netbook before? what's it like,performance-wise?
<hateball> It would obviously depend on what specs said netbook has
<jargon> model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz
<jargon> with 1gb ram
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I'm running kubuntu on a Pentium M laptop. So, and Intel Atom based laptop should run fine.
<jargon> ok thanks
<fenix_> hello
<Poisoned_Dragon> aloha
<JKC> Hello all...Can anyone help me get my Canon MG3222 wireless printer to work...works on usb...but not wireless..
<JKC> Kubuntu 14.10 is my build
<JKC> oops...14.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> By chance, is the printer compliant with the Windows hostname scheme?
<JKC> dont know really
<Poisoned_Dragon> If so, it might be that your hostname on your linux box is too long. Windows based can only be a maximum of 15 characters long
<JKC> how would I fix that?
<JKC> i am novice at linux
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's one example.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or this one... http://askubuntu.com/questions/87665/how-do-i-change-the-hostname-without-a-restart
<lars_> Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04 and my browser is Mozilla Firefox.  Which plugins should I be using for flash?
<BluesKaj> lars_, flashplugin-installer
<lars_> Im not sure if I should use the Firefox browserś tools to install the plugins, or if I should get them from the Muon software centre
<BluesKaj> lars_, once installed it resides in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<lars_> I already have a flash plugin installed, but it doesn work on some chat sites
<lars_> it works for YouTube and pretty much everything else
<BluesKaj> lars_, for 12.04, http://pastebin.kde.org/p21a9905c
<BluesKaj> that's the method i used and it worked for me up to 13.04 iirc
<BluesKaj> lars_, alternatively, open a terminal, 'sudo cp /pathto/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins'
<lars_> yeah, may be the latter is easier cause I don know how to extract files
<lars_> Wow, I just type that one line in the terminal and my flashplayer is updated automatically?
<lars_> thanks Blues, I will try the latter method
<lars_> Blues, it didnt work
<lars_> cp: missing destination file operand after `/pathto/libflashplayer.so/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins'
<BluesKaj> lars_, just click on the downloaded file and the deb installer should install it for you
<lars_> do I need to use quotes when typing Konsole commands?
<BluesKaj> usually ends up in home/user/Downloads
<lars_> My keyboard cannot use quotes
<BluesKaj> no quotes
<lars_> yes, the quotes never work
<lars_> everything else on my keybaord works except for the quotes and the apostrophe
<lars_> I already tried changing the keyboard settings several times, but nothing works, so I gave up months ago
<lars_> I also physically replaced my keyboard with another one, but that didnn ¨t help either
<lars_> ¨
<lars_> Oh, I can get quotes if I type the key twice, but apostrophe never works
<BluesKaj> anyway back to pushing snow ...BBL
<lars_> also, sometimes, the quotes don¨t work at all, even if I press the key 20 times
<lars_> ok
<lars_> Why can¨t I just update my plugins with the Firefox browser tool instead of updating it with Muon?
<BluesKaj> hmm, disconn'd , split?
<BluesKaj> lars_, no quotes are needed
<lars_> Reboot my whole OS or just the browser?
<BluesKaj> i left for a few mins, but I'm back now, reboot the pc
<lars_> ok
<lars_> Blues, I rebooted, and my plugins are for Firefox have not changed
<lars_> why can¨t I update my plugins using the Firefox browser tools, Blues?
<BluesKaj> lars_, alt+F2, ksdesudo dolphiun /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, what do you have there ?
<BluesKaj> err dolphin
<lars_> ok, Iĺl try that...
<lars_> No command 'ksdesudo' found, did you mean:
<lars_>  Command 'kdesudo' from package 'kdesudo' (main)
<lars_> ksdesudo: command not found
<BluesKaj> oops correction,  kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lars_> Yeah, Iĺl try that again with correction
<BluesKaj> kdesudo is used for opening with permissions, that's the methos used to edit files
<BluesKaj> method rather , my fingers are too phat for this KB
<lars_> Oh, I see what happened
<lars_> itś working now
<lars_> I had installed the wrong file
<lars_> the name was almost the same but the prefix was different
<BluesKaj> libflashplayer.so
<lars_> I think the file I had last time was csiflashpayer.so or sth like that
<lars_> and I tried installing it with the Muon Installer, and it looked like it worked
<lars_> but the plugins never changed for Firefox
<lars_> but now I got the libflashplayer, I see it now
<lars_> so, now Iĺl try installing it with Muon installer, okay?
<lars_> should I use Muon Installer or Muon Updater for that file: libflashplayer.so?
<lars_> and should I let it run in the terminal or just do it in download folder?
<BluesKaj> just copy it from your Downloads file into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lars_> ok
<lars_> itś already in there
<lars_> shouldn¨t I install it now with Muon?
<lars_> when I double click on it, I can install it with Muon installer
<lars_> You want me to try testing Firefox before I install it?
<lars_> by the way, there were some errors after I wrote that last command
<lars_> lars@linux-rfrf:~$ kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lars_> Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<lars_> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<lars_> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<lars_> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<FloodBotK1> lars_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lars_> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<lars_> test
<lars_> My plugins are still the same
<lars_> nothing has changed
<lars_> I think I need to install that plugin with Muon installer
<lars_> BluesKaj, should I install it with Muon now?
<BluesKaj> oh , I thought you downloaded the file from the url in the pastebin I posted earlier
<lars_> no, the file appeared after I typed the last command you gave me
<lars_> should I install it with Muon now by double clicking on it?
<lars_> oh shit, I lost it
<lars_> I can¨t find the file now
<lars_> now I cannot install it, I dont know where it is
<BluesKaj> look in /home/yourusername/Downloads
<BluesKaj> that's the default Firefox uses for downloads
<lars_> no, it'disappeared
<lars_> I cannot find the folder
<lars_> I know its in a filder somewhere, but I cannot find it
<evgeny> ghbdtn
<BluesKaj> no need to use muon unless you didn't download the file, if not then use muon, flashplugin-installer
<lars_> Itś too late to use Muon now without the file
<BluesKaj> what name did you choose as username ?\
<lars_> the file has disappeared
<lars_> lars
<lars_> I need to do a search to find the file in order to use Muon
<BluesKaj> ok , open dolphin, look in your downloads folder
<lars_> itś not in the downloads folder
<lars_> the folder was automatically generated when I used the command you gave me, I think
<BluesKaj> no, muon has the file in the package repositories
<lars_> I must have closed it accidentally
<BluesKaj> best to use muon then
<lars_> which Muon program?
<lars_> I have a bunch of Muon applications, I think
<lars_> actually, I remember the name of the folder path where I found the file......
<lars_> I think it was called user lib mozilla plugins
<BluesKaj> in the muon search bar type flashplugin-installer, then click on it , choose installation , then apply changes
<lars_> I dont have a Muon search bar
<lars_> I think itś called a KDE search bar
<lars_> but I think I have some program called Muon Package Manager
<BluesKaj> no that path means tha particular file in mozilla pluginms means it's already installed
<lars_> No, it was not installed
<lars_> but it was located in that path
<BluesKaj> then it was installed
<lars_> no, it asked me to install it from that location
<lars_> but thatś only part of the path name, there are missing words, thatś why I canẗ find it
<lars_> /user/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lars_> I dont know what comes before user
<lars_> hwhere is the muon search bar?
<lars_> is it in the Muon Package manager? or is it part of the KDE search bar?
<BluesKaj> you copied the the .deb file to usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ? ...you shold have downloaded the file when you click on the your version in uibuntuupdates and it would have saved the file in your Downloads folde\
<lars_> you had the path name right, but the wrong file is in the downloads folder
<BluesKaj> lars_, don't anticipate, jus tfollow the instructions I postaed in the pastebin
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<lars_> Iĺl show you why its the wrong file, look at the name.....
<lars_> kcm_adobe_flashplayer.so
<lars_> BluesKaj, the flash plugin installer is already installed, according to Muon, but the only plugin I have for Firefox is Shockwave flash, and itś still not up to date
<lars_> Also, I think Iḿ still missing a flash plugin, because there is another flash plugin besides Shockwave flash
<keithzg> Hrmmm what's the kdm equivalent of lightdm's "xserver-allow-tcp=true" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf? I swear I knew at one point but I entirely forget now.
<genii> lars_: There is no Shockwave for Linux because it uses Windows' DirectX
<lars_> ok, so it must be the wrong plugin
<lars_> I need to install Adobe flash plugin
<lars_> it should already be installed, but itś not on my Firefox browswer plugin list
<lars_> but I know i HAVE flash
<lars_> because Ive been using it on Youtube and on the news and chat sites, and for yahoo chess
<lars_> but I think the version of the flash plugin I have is not up to date
<lars_> Firefox says I have shockwave flash installed, but itś not up to date
<lars_> and BluesKaj was trying to help me to update or install Adebe flash
<lars_> but itś not really working
<rberg> been bored, got a kubuntu 13.10 install booting with systemd today.
<genii> lars_: The latest Linux Flash version which Firefox can use is 11.2.202 ...this is because Adobe decided to abandon it. There are later versions which Google made but it is compiled directly into Chrome.
<keithzg> rberg: heh, how is it? I assume no obvious difference once it's running?
<lars_> I found it
<lars_> I think Muon installed it now
<lars_> I will test it and see what happens
<rberg> keithzg: seems fine, I have been working in a virtualbox vm so that slows everything down quite a bit
<lars_> No, I still have the same plugin
<lars_> the plguin for Forefox that I have is called Shockwave Flash 11,2,202,332 and firefox says itś out of date
<lars_> I think there is another flash plugin I can install for Firefox, but I dont know how
<lars_> for some strange reason, blues told me not to install the flash plugin using the Firefox browser, but rather with the Muon Installer
<lars_> But I think I can install a new flash plugin using the Muon Software Centre
<BluesKaj> lars, i told you to download the flashplugin installer from here, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/adobe-flashplugin , you install it with FF, you download it to your Downloads folder in dolphin which FF will do by default then cklick on the downloaded file and the deb installer will install for you , then look in the folder created and copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins as per the instructions
<BluesKaj> correction, you don't install with FF
<BluesKaj> but too late
<lars_> is Rekonq a good web browser?
<lars_> How do I add my Firefox bookmarks to Rekonq?
<keithzg> lars_: I like it, but I also still use Konqueror often. So take my opinion with a grain of salt ;)
<lars_> is Konqueror a web browser?
<keithzg> lars_: Go to Bookmarks, Edit Bookmarks, File -> Import
<keithzg> lars_: Konqueror is everything.
<keithzg> Konqueror is the beginning; Konqueror is the end.
<lars_> which is the most secure web browser to use for Kubuntu 12.04?
<keithzg> Probably Konqueror, because nothing malicious will manage to run on it ;)
<lars_> ok, so then, can I install Konqueror in the Muon Software Centre?
<keithzg> lars_: yes but you probably shouldn't. Again, I'm a crazy person. Don't do what I do. But if you want something that has lots of fancy options, is also a file browser, and may or may not work right on modern webpages, yup, you can find Konqueror in Muon.
<vimar> hi all
<lars_> Well then, would Rekonq provide enough security, because Iḿ sick of all these plugin problems with Firefox
<lars_> I just spent 3 hours trying to get my plugins for Firefox updated, and nothning worked
<lars_> I dont know why they keep telling me not to update my plugins using the Firefox Browser
<lars_> we tried doing it on the konsole and nothing worked, the plugins never changed
<lars_> so, at this point, Im thinking, I might as well try doing it right from the browser, in spite of their protestations
<lars_> there are 3 different versions of the lastest shockwave flash plugin for linux for downloading, one of them is Yum
<sledge__> lars
<sledge__> instead install flashplayer-install plugin from the package manager
<lars_> I cant find any fashplayaer plugins from Muon package manager,  only the flash installer
<vimar> lars_: Flash installer is what you need
<lars_> I think I already have that
<lars_> how do I open the muon pakcage manager?
<vimar> lars_: K/Applications/System
<lars_> thatś weird
<lars_> I just asked Muon pakcage manager to upgrade my flash plugin, and it upgraded 41 packages with a total of about 43 MB of downloads
<lars_> How do you import bookmarks from Firefox into Reconq?
<vimar> lars_: when you open your Rekonq,-  Bookmarks then click on Edit Bookmarks, File - Import from .....
<BluesKaj> lars, i told you to download the flashplugin installer from here, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/adobe-flashplugin , you do not install it with FF, you download it to your Downloads folder in dolphin which FF will do by default, then cklick on the downloaded file and the deb installer will install for you , then look in the folder it created and copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins as per the instructions
<lars_> Edit bookmarks does not work
<lars_> I already did all that
<lars_> it didnt help the plugin
<vimar> Then Export your Bookmark to file, and then import from file.
<lars_> I also upgraded aDobe flash installer and plugins
<lars_> that did not help either
<lars_> in fact, it just made it worse
<lars_> now my flash plugin is an even older version
<BluesKaj> ok lars_ nevermind , I'll leave you alone
<vimar> that's linux :-)
<lars_> Iḿ sick of firefox now
<BluesKaj> the plder version is supposed to work on 12.04
<BluesKaj> older
<lars_> itś certainly impossible to update any plugins for firefox, so I will no longer use firefox
<lars_> Iḿ going to try to use Reconq instead
<BluesKaj> well, even chrome uses the FF plugin
<lars_> Firefox works in Windows
<lars_> But I never got firefox to work properly in kubuntu 12.04
<lars_> I suppose I could try updating to a newer version of firefox, but I doubt that would work either
<vimar> You won't try you never know. You have nothing to lose.
<vimar> sometimes the least expected solutions solve the problem.
<lars_> it looks like the version of firefox iḿ using is 26.0 canonical 1.0
<lars_> well, I just spent like 4 hours trying to update firefox plugins, and nothing really worked
<lars_> Blues, what was that command I typed when the updates almost worked, I think it had sth to do with dolphin
<lars_> it actually did update, but there were like error things happening
<lars_> they looked like errors but kubuntu didnt call them errors, kubuntu called them sth else
<lars_> I pasted the whole thing here then got balled out for doing it
<lars_> damn, I should have copied the commands into MS Word
<lars_> I mean Libre office writer
<lars_> the command had sth to do with dolphin and user/lib/mozilla/plugins I think, I cann¨ẗ remember
<lars_> Ok, Iĺl try updating to newer version of firefox, but after that, if it dont work, Iḿ going to say goodbye to firefox
<lars_> Iĺl try using reconq
<lars_> or may be conqueror, hopefully their plugins will be upgradable
<lars_> should I be using Muon Package Manager or Muon Software Centre to download a new version of Firefox?
<rberg> personally I dumped flash
<lars_> I have the latest version of firefox, so I don need to install a new version
<lars_> How do you import bookmarks from firefox into rekonq?
<lars_> thereś no import command in the rekonq bookmarks editor
<zorgborg> lars_: there is if you go to booksmarks > edit bookmarks > file > import
<lars_> is Konquerer a better web browser than Reconq?
<lars_> itś not called Edit Bookmarks, actually, Iḿ using Reconq web browser
<lars_> Well, when I click on that it takes me to the Bookmark Editor, which is really useless
<lars_> Its impossible to import or export anything from the bookmark editor in rekonq
<lars_> the only the the Bookmark Editor can do in Reconq is add or delete folders, you cannnot import or export more than one bookmark in Reconq¨s bookmark Editor
<lars_> Does anyone use the Conqueror web browseer?
<lars_> I sure hope it¨s better than Reconq, because Iḿ running out of web browsers that work.  I need to find a web browser that works properly for Kubuntu 12.04
<zorgborg> lars: as far as I know, no one really does. I switched to chrome recently, works perfectly. (Chromium had a slight gui issue)
<lars_> After years of using Firefox, I think it has finally outlived it¨s usefullness
<lars_> And Reconq also appears to be a useless web browser with no redeeming qualities I can see
<lars_> so, at this point, I think will have to either try Conquerer or Chrome, which web browsser works better, and which one is most secure for Kubuntu 12.04?
<zorgborg> lars: chrome has the best support I would think, just download and install the deb and away you go
<lars_> you mean install it from Muon Software Centre?
<lars_> Or install if from the Muon Package Manager?  Where do I install Chrome?
<zorgborg> lars: go to the website and download the deb file directly
<zorgborg> lars: you'll get updates directly
<zorgborg> lars: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
#kubuntu 2014-02-01
<molossus> does kubuntu 12.04.3 support booting into UEFI secure boot laptops? last time i tried that only ubuntu12.04.3 was able to boot with no problems, kubuntu 12.04.3 installed but failed to boot.
<vladimir_> asdasdas
<vladimir_> Holaaaa..!!
<vladimir_> hay alguien ????
<vladimir_> Holaaaaa...!!!!
<aurete> join #amarok
<valorie> aurete: you need the / first
<valorie> or just click the #amarok word
<valorie> :-0
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aurete> valorie: Thanks!
<valorie> you are very welcome
<valorie> most all IRC commands start with the slash
<valorie> even silly ones like /me
 * valorie demonstrates
<aurete> valorie:i need to learn a lot about this..
<valorie> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<valorie> heh
<valorie> this channel's bot has lots of helpful advice
 * valorie goes to bed
<aurete> good night!
 * aurete likes this
<aurete> hi
<aurete> bye
<olympus> hallo
<Guest17955> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<asia_> hello
<asia_> I am looking for help with installing kubuntu on uefi
<asia_> I've bought samsung ativ book 9 lite
<asia_> with amd ati
<asia_> cpu and gpu
<asia_> installation went successfuly
<asia_> but unfortunatelly I dont have X
<asia_> ui
<asia_> only comand line
<asia_> and after second restart after install not running at all
<asia_> it is causing that there is no more uefi entry to boot
<asia_> I've totatly wiped out windows8
<asia_> and cant use my new laptop
<asia_> can anyone help me with setting catalyst driver and uefi boot
<asia_> ?'
<BluesKaj> asia_, can you get to the UEFI/BIOS ?
<asia_> yes i can get using on boot F2 button
<BluesKaj> asia_, try using the legacy mode instead of EFI, that's what worked for me
<asia_> I've read that uefi is faster and better technology and it is worth to go with it
<asia_> so I wanted to try
<BluesKaj> asia_, it might boot faster , but that's all
<asia_> If I switch to bios would it be proceded like in older machines?
<asia_> mbr etc
<asia_> ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<asia_> I think it will be worth to try :D
<BluesKaj> if you wiped W8 then you need to reinstall EFi/bhoot for grub id you want to run in EFI mode
<BluesKaj> if
<asia_> how to reinstall efi
<BluesKaj> actually it's efi/grub
<BluesKaj> asia_, recommend you ask in #ubunt, there are more "experts" there, then here and it's not really a kubuntu issue
<BluesKaj> oops #ubuntu
<asia_> i will go over new with osm
<asia_> ocm
<asia_> legacy mode for sure :P
<asia_> what about ati graphic card drivers
<asia_> should I go with open source or properity  driver from amd?
<akki2222> hi
<akki2222> i want to contribute to kde
<asia_> should I create boot partition?
<akki2222> but when i update my xubuntu for kde development it replaces many files like xubuntu desktop
<akki2222> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Distributions/Debian/Source
<akki2222> i use this debian repos
<akki2222> m i doing something wrong?
<BluesKaj> asia_, try the open source drivers first
<BluesKaj> asia_, boot is not necessary , a / and /home are all you need
<BluesKaj> and swap
<BluesKaj> akki2222, don't use the debian repos
<akki2222> which one then?
<BluesKaj> akki2222, best to to check with the people at #kde-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<akki2222> thnx
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<asia> it works :D
<asia> thanks guys.
<asia> as alway can count on You
<DonkeyHotei> is there a kubuntu plasma active iso?
<asia> apreceate it
<DonkeyHotei> my other half is getting a surface pro 2, and i plan on disabling its secure boot
<Guest62870> Can anyone help me with an issue involving  upgrading to KDE 4.12 on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<lordievader> Guest62870: What is the issue you get?
<Guest62870> When I visit Kubuntu's site and add the KDE 4.12 PPA to Muon (or via the terminal) and then refresh/upgrade, it does not upgrade.
<Guest62870> I am still stuck at KDE 4.11.3
<lordievader> Guest62870: You've added the backports? (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports)
<Guest62870> Yes, and
<Guest62870> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11
<Guest62870> And when I  refresh/upgrade or dist-upgrade, it shows no updates.
<lordievader> Guest62870: So you've ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Guest62870> I haven't tried that command yet.
<Guest62870> Just ran this command and got...0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<faust1002> hello
<lordievader> Hey faust1002
<Guest62870> lordievadar, sorry, still not working
<Guest62870> Tried running the command you provided and got 0 upgrade, zero removed, etc.
<Guest62870> Not sure why it's not working. It's always worked fine in the past. Couldn't even get it to upgrade on Kubuntu 13.10
<lordievader> Guest62870: Could you pastebin "apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin"?
<lordievader> !paste | Guest62870
<ubottu> Guest62870: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest62870> lordievadar - sorry, not sure how to do that
<lordievader> Guest62870: Open a terminal.
<lordievader> Guest62870: Type "apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin" and hit enter.
<lordievader> Guest62870: Copy the output of that command to "http://paste.ubuntu.com" and hit paste. Then copy the url to this chat.
<Guest62870> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6856715/
<lordievader> Guest62870: KDE 4.12 should be installed. Did you reboot after you've ran the upgrade?
<Guest62870> Yes, many times but it never  indicated that the upgrade actually took place.
<lordievader> Guest62870: Open a kde app go to help -> about kde, what platform version do you see there?
<Guest62870> The odd thing is that it says I have 4.12 installed and yet I have none of the new features of 4.12 (like Muon Discover) and the info center still shows KDE v4.11.3
<Guest62870> Ok, thank you, I'll try that...
<maca> Hi
<Guest62870> I opened up Okular and went to "About KDE" and see "Platform Version 4.12.0"
<lordievader> Guest62870: It might just be that Muon isn't backported yet.
<Guest62870> No Muon Discover or any of the new 4.12 features though and the info center still shows KDE 4.11.3
<maca> Could someone tell me how can I change the desktop when I'm in login screen to choice to Enlightenment?? I don't find the options to change when I want to Enlightenment.
<Guest62870> I wonder how I would get 4.12.1 which is the latest version. Is there a different PPA for that?. Thanks for all your help by the way. I really appreciate it.
<faust1002> anybody uses ISE from Xilinx?
<Guest62870> I guess just stay in the channel and wait for these apps to be backported and keep checking maybe,
<dbrom> have a error on using tar : tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors. whats going on. Have 4TB of data free and the folder its stelf is only 54 GB in size
<faust1002> bye #kubuntu
<Jakaster> salut
<Jakaster> y'a du monde ?
<Unit193> !fr | Jakaster
<ubottu> Jakaster: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jakaster> hi, sorry i don't know this as english only
<Jakaster> this chanel*
<Jakaster> where i can find a french chanel plz ?
<lordievader> Jakaster: As ubottu says #ubuntu-fr and #ubuntu-qc are French.
<Jakaster> thank you
<Doug___> alguém ai de infosec ?
<tsimpson> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#kubuntu 2014-02-02
<newbie|4> Is there a PPA for KVIRC?. I see KVIRC 4.20 is out now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh wow. I've used that in windows, but never in linux. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Where have I been?
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy kvirc
<valorie> kvirc:
<valorie>   Installed: (none)
<valorie>   Candidate: 4:4.2.0-2
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> no ppa needed
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<valorie> fine, FloodBotK1
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, he's gone
<Poisoned_Dragon> too impatient.
<fabio123> qtcurve vs oxygen-gtk http://pastebin.com/NF5jd7fr
<naught101> I'm trying to install kubuntu with manual partitioning (trying to keep windows), on a hp 2000, which has EFI. Install appears to work, but thne when I start the computer, I get a grub terminal, and it doesn't boot to kubuntu
<naught101> I've tried the install a few times, with the boot loader installed to /dev/sda, and to /dev/sda1, which is an EFI partition (although it's not at the start of the drive - does that matter?
<naught101> I've also tried fixing it with boot-repair
<naught101> twice, with different options. No joy.
<naught101> Anyone know what the problem might be?
<lars__> hi there
<lars__> is there anyone here?
<lars__> is this the support channel?
<lars__> I don¨t see anyone talking here
<lars__> there are so many users on the list
<lars__> like a hundred or more
<lars__> but no one is chatting
<lars__> wow, 252 users, but no one is chatting
<lars__> testing kubuntu channel
<lars__> Wow, this is really weird
<lars__> no one here is chatting
<jackyalcine> lars__: people have lives
<jackyalcine> we don't all just sit in front of a computer all day
<jackyalcine> well, I do
<jackyalcine> but I'm not speaking for everyone :)
<valorie> lars__: this is a help channel, not a chat chan
<valorie> if you want off-topic, try #kubuntu-offtopic
<Strepi> alguem ?
<dcmNindy_> any idea's on my dell xps laptop kubuntu 12.04LTS, kde login hangs on tty7 (kde default gear screen never finishes) but x does load on tty8.  X is not fully functional on tty8 but kde menu and docky do work.
<valorie> dcmNindy_: is this a new laptop?
<dcmNindy_> 2nd gen i7
<jackyalcine> sounds shiny
<jackyalcine> can you go into a tty and check X's log?
<dcmNindy_> love the screen and backlit keys and it's an ebay score...yes i can, the system seems fully functional from tty8 except for some quirky X actions (screen saver in a xterm frame)
<dcmNindy_> i did look at some X related logs suggested a few days go; but did not see anything from my inexperenced eyes. up until two days ago the kde menu would not come up in tty8; but after update / upgrade from the package manager, the K menu came up in the tty8.
<dcmNindy_> i'm something of a distro hopper and was hoping to settle in with kubuntu.  right now i'm working out of my mint15 partition but can access the kubuntu partition
 * yossman waves
<yossman> i just wanted to pass along, i just put kubuntu 12.04.3 onto this toshiba laptop i've been testing.. and out of the 10 distros 12 different kernel revisions, this one works the network hardware properly ;)
<valorie> nice!
<yossman> very pleased, thanks for the great work ;)
<valorie> that's a rather old release, but I'm glad it's working for ya
<yossman> 10 distros AND 12 different kernel revisions, rather
<yossman> yea i prefer to the stick with the LTS releases, i have too many systems to be fighting with upgrade quirks all the time ;)
<valorie> new LTS out in April
<yossman> so strange about this particular laptop's network hardware.. i have a laptop almost identical to it, same model, slightly different submodel (basically made 11 months earlier) and i never had a problem with it's network hardware yet on any ubuntu past 10.10
<yossman> the wired network card is the same chipset on both, but the wireless is different
<valorie> weird
<yossman> sometimes the wired network card would just stop passing packets, other times the entire system would lock hard and the video would go fuzzed out.  oh well, just very glad it seems to be working fine now ;)
<yossman> anything using kernels higher than like 3.2.x seems to not like this hardware combination anymore, put it that way ;(
<Okitain> my laptop doesn't like ubuntu with kernels >3.5.
<Okitain> And linux with pretty much any kernel - it locks up the wireless sometimes.
<yossman> Okitain its also difficult to figure out which kernel subversion threads to follow too, when many of them are in concurrent development ;/
<yossman> the kernel that comes with ubuntu 12.04.3 is 3.2.0-52 and it's more recent than some of the 3.5 and 3.7 kernels i tried
<Okitain> RH is famous for their 2.6.18 being basically 3.5 or so because of backporting.
<yossman> huh, damn.
<yossman> it just finally froze up on me, the laptop ;.
<yossman> sigh back to the drawing board..
<yossman> i thought i had this problem licked finally but i guess not ;(
<yossman> froze up while browsing web pages.  if i only use wireless on the laptop, it never locks up like this
<yossman> and i tested windows 7 on the hardware for a few days, never locked up once, grr
<stmsgebjgd> you should try the newest kernel
<stmsgebjgd> just compile the newest vanilla kernel on your kubuntu, it can solve lots of problems
<naftilos76> Hi eveyone, i am on Kubuntu 13.10 and tried both nouveau and nvidia drivers. I want to go back to nouveau but could not do it. I tried purging nvidia drivers but i get a black display after next time booting. So i had to switch to another virtual terminal and reinstal nvidia drivers.
<naftilos76> Hasn't anybody tried to go back to nouveau after installing nvidia drivers?
<naftilos76> Anybody?
<valorie> not sure, naftilos76
<valorie> has anyone filed a bug about that?
<valorie> umm
<TheFakeazneD525> mew?
<jackyalcine> valorie: this goes back to what we're saying in #kde, can't help everyone
<TheFakeazneD525> So what's going on guys?
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> well, he could have quit by mistake
<valorie> or so
<jackyalcine> true
<naftilos76> valorie: Sorry, i had to log out. Did anybody else repond?
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: have you tried using jockey?
<naftilos76> i have no idea what that is
<jackyalcine> !info jockey-kde
<valorie> i asked if a bug has been filed about this
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<valorie> if so, please add your info
<valorie> if not, please file a bug
<jackyalcine> indeedy
<naftilos76> It seems i have to reinstall from scratch...Too sad. Kubuntu used to be my favorite.
<jackyalcine> If this affects Kubuntu, it'd affect other *ubuntu; that's a driver issue
<valorie> naftilos76: did you try using jockey, as jackyalcine suggested?
<naftilos76> no i haven't because i do not know what it is
<valorie> last time I tried it, it did the trick
<jackyalcine> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: ^; it helps with driver management
<jackyalcine> you'd have to run this from the TTY (Ctrl+F1 - Ctrl+F6)
<naftilos76> well let me do a little search
<jackyalcine> and use 'jockey-text'
<jackyalcine> naftilos76: we'll be here
<naftilos76> thank you man
<jackyalcine> no problem
<qdata> when nvidia driver installs it puts a blacklist on the nouveau module
<qdata> use lsmod to see what you're loading
<qdata> I've done the remove nvidia and reinstall nouveau before just don't remember everything I did
<qdata> remove the nouveau blacklist and if you don't see it in lsmod you'll need to do mkinitrd to get it to load with the kernel at boot, that is, after an apt-get install nouveau
<TheFakeazneD525> huh? Jockey?
<jackyalcine> TheFakeazneD525: you never used jockey?
<TheFakeazneD525> Yeah, that thing is buggy for me, if you must, use softwarecenter-gtk
 * jackyalcine wonders why no one's heard of it? lol
<TheFakeazneD525> it can handle the driver bits
<TheFakeazneD525> albiet... the nvidia driver isn't building for me anymore...
<TheFakeazneD525> well, not for the 3.13 kernel at least
<jackyalcine> I really forget what version of Linux I run at times.
<jackyalcine> 3.11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maurizio_> ciao
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sergey> Hello everybody!
<TheFakeazneD525> hi
<lordievader> Hey sergey, TheFakeazneD525
<TheFakeazneD525> ohj mai gawd someone ban saheb for a bit...
<lordievader> saheb__: Please fix your connection.
<naught101> I just installed 13.10, on a HP 2000 laptop (using the "use entire disk" partitioning option). When I start it now, it gets to a grub console, and goes no further. Anyone know how I can fix that?
<BluesKaj> so wnat do get after clicking on kubuntu in grub, a blank screen with blinking cursor.....or?
<BluesKaj> what
<BluesKaj> naught101,^
<jackyalcine> I don't think he's getting the boot menu selection; he might be in a rescue console
<naught101> BluesKaj: no, there is no grub boot selection menu. I just get a grub command line
<jackyalcine> naught101: do you know if your laptop requires UEFI booting?
<BluesKaj> grub resccue ?
<naught101> jackyalcine: yep.
<jackyalcine> now, is Secure Boot enabled?
<naught101> jackyalcine: maybe it's this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/343980/kubuntu-uefi-dual-boot-with-windows-7-failed-at-installing-grub-efi I might try 12.10, then upgrade
<jackyalcine> if so, try disabling it and booting.
<naught101> jackyalcine: no, secure boot was never enabled.
<jackyalcine> hmmm
<BluesKaj> naught101, I just used legacy mode. After wiping W8, then partitioning for dual boot with W7 and Linux, but if you want EFI then keep researching , a lot depends on your machine.
<naught101> BluesKaj: mmm... I wanted to keep windows 8 on it, just in case, since there was a license for it (friend's computer, not mine).
<naught101> now I've screwed that though :P
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> naught101, you might fix the problem with boot-repair utility, worked for my setup several times
<naught101> BluesKaj: I tried that twice, with different settings, and got the same (null) result each time...
<BluesKaj> naught101, ok what about looking at the partitions and checking for the rescue partition and BCD, http://www.boyans.net/RepairWindows/RepairWindowsBCD.html
<naught101> BluesKaj: they're all gone now. I didn't want to keep them that badly, so I wiped all of the partitions except the windows8 partition and the EFI partition, and used the space to install linux. I think that screwed up anyway, but since then I've just wiped the whole hard drive, and tried installing from scratch, and it still won't work.
<BluesKaj> naught101, then I think the legacy mode will worj for you since EFI boot is gone
<naught101> BluesKaj: I assumed that since the installer was booted in EFI mode, it would install an EFI partition when it re-partitioned (I don't know exactly what the guided options do).
<BluesKaj> naught101, yes that's the assumption , usually correct, but noy in my case
<BluesKaj> not
<naught101> BluesKaj: righto, I will give legacy a go in the morning.
<jhello> hello?
<jhello> I am setting up nfs,what should I set the Domain in /etc/idmapd.conf?
<vimar> I've messed my panel somehow, probably removed some widget and now some application lik Ktorent are not showed as minimalised.
<jackyalcine> vijay13: you want the System Tray widget
<krise> does anybody know how to set up Lemon POS
<Shura> Hi, since last updates, my NFS shares are not auto mounted at boot. I have to "sudo mount -a" every time.
<Shura> Is there a way to fix nfs mount or launch "sudo mount -a" after the boot (without entering the password) ?
<BluesKaj> Shura, set it up in /etc/fstab , like so: nfs-server:/   /mnt   nfs    auto  0  0
<BluesKaj> Shura, this is my reference URL for NFS setup, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Shura> BluesKaj: Yes, that's the way i set it up. It'as been like that for years, and now, since 1 or 2 weeks, it doesn't mount anymore. But fstab is still ok beacause when I mount -a it works fine
<Shura> That's weird
<walcol> hallo
<Engel> hello, I got a question about Kate: is it possible to run my javascript into it ?
<Engel> sorry if it's stupid but i didn't found the answer
<BluesKaj> Engel, yes
<Engel> BluesKaj: how can I do ?
<BluesKaj> Engel, http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/applications/kate/dev-scripting.html
<Engel> I already saw that, but that's for scripting in Kate
<Engel> what I need is to execute my javascript
<Engel> inside Kate
<Engel> instead of a browser for exemple
<BluesKaj> Engel, ok sorry I misunderstood your question
<Engel> BluesKaj: no prob, it seems that's not really possible in Kate to do it
<Engel> thanks anyway :)
<lordievader> Engel: I'm just being curious, why do you want Kate to run Javascript?
<Engel> I like to use Kate but I'm not familiar at all with js, I was just wondering what's the best solution to code in ecmascript
<lordievader> Engel: It calls itself the
<lordievader>  'language of the web', wouldn't it be a better idea to install apache or lighthttpd?
<Engel> lordievader: I found what I looked for: http://jsfiddle.net/ :)
<Engel> but thxs !
<sanya> у кого звуковая HDA Intel может кто подскажет , у меня микрофон не роботает
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lynn_> I'd like to know why Kubuntu recommends its 32-bit version when the 64-bit one is available for a 64-bit system.
<lordievader> lynn_: There was a discussion about it a few months back: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-September/007305.html
<lynn_> <lordievader> what was the result, consensus (?) of that discussion?
<lordievader> lynn_: Err, can't remember. Thought it had to do with supporting older pc's.
<lynn_> <lordievader>  Sorry.  I just saw your link.  I've clicked it and now will read it.  Thanks.
<lordievader> lynn_: No problem.
<lynn_> <lordievader>  However, do you know of any real reason not to use the 64-bit version on a powerful enough 64-bit machine?
<lordievader> lynn_: Driver compatibility (though you shouldn't face that nowadays). If your machine only has 2GB of ram 32bit is in some cases faster than 64bit.
<lordievader> lynn_: I'd say if you can go 64bit, go 64bit.
<ElTimo> KDE keeps erasing my audio settings every half hour or so.
<ElTimo> How do I make it not do that so I can get through my day without hurling my computer through a wall?
<lynn_> lordiever:  I have the capacity for 4GB of ram but am down ot three now.  Eventually, I'll get it back up.  Shouldn't that be ok?'
<lordievader> lynn_: I'm not really sure what you are planning.
<lynn_> But I'm thinking of putting it on my auxiliary unit, which has only two gigs of ram.  I guess you'd suggest the 32-bit version for that one, eh?
<lordievader> lynn_: For two GB it doesn't really matter. Both will do.
<lordievader> (If the cpu supports it, that is)
<lynn_> Ah, the cpu does support it; it's a 64-bit system, too.
<lynn_> lordievader:  I see that you're in the Netherlands.  Did you see Amira Willighagen's performances on HGT?
<lynn_> That's Holland's Got Talent.
<lordievader> lynn_: Never heard of her, but that is more a topic for #kubuntu-devel
<lynn_> What is #kubuntu-devel?  Wouldn't that be for developers?
<lordievader> lynn_: Err that should be #kubuntu-offtopic ... -.-
<lynn_> Ah, ok.
<lordievader> Suppose my mind if falling asleep.
<lynn_> Nah, you're good.
<lynn_> Anyway, thanks.  I believe you've answered my question.
<z3r0> Hi can someone help me (hi kann mir jemand bei einem Problem helfen)
<z3r0> Trotzdem das ich libdvd css installiert habe kann ich keine dvds abspielen
<z3r0> kennt sich da jemand aus
<z3r0> I have install Libdvdcss but dvd playback dont work is there some one who can help me THX
<elfadili> Hi =)
<tertu> so I'm trying to set up a shared connection
<tertu> in an attempt to allow wireless devices to use my ethernet connection
<tertu> problem is i cannot figure out how to enable the shared connection.
<tertu> it doesn't show up in the list and there's no way to enable it from the connection editor.
<Dutchman> It's not quite that easy to do tertu, but here's a link that will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<tertu> the problem is
<tertu> i can create an adhoc connection
<tertu> i cannot enable it
<Dutchman> Are you trying as root, or as your user?
#kubuntu 2015-01-26
<RobertJDohnert> Our distro, based on Kubuntu got listed on Distrowatch, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=blacklab
<rww> umm?
<IdleOne> I guess that was all that needed fixing
<BoojeWookeMan> How do I get data on size of packages installed in a fresh KU 1404?  I got a 5G partition, & would like to remove some unnecessary packages. Thanks.
<BoojeWookeMan> dpkg? apt-cache? ??
<BoojeWookeMan> What GUI SW package managers are good for use on a KU system, besides Muon?
<BoojeWookeMan> How does one private message to a nic in Quassel?
<soee> good morning
 * Avihay_work tries to install 14.10x64 on a "new" laptop via a usb stick
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Avihay_work> UNetBootIn apparently has a bug on x64
<Avihay_work> morning
<Avihay_work> that causes a kernel panic on boot
<Avihay_work> usb-creator-kde is a crashy bag of bugs
<Avihay_work> and I was forced to DD the ISO to the stick
<soee> worked fine for me in last week, when i was installing Vivid Alpha 2
<valorie> Avihay_work: it seems fragile
<valorie> sometimes working, sometimes ..... not
<Avihay_work> what? usb-creator-kde?
<mokush> anybody using the 15.04 alpha?
<soee> mokush: yes
<mokush> soee: daily? stable enough for work use/
<soee> mokush: i have it installed on my laptop and work PC, both works nice
<mokush> soee: clean install or upgrade?
<soee> i suggest fresh install
<dewar> hello
<dewar> where can i get help with kubuntu?
<Avihay_work> hi
<somekool> this is one place
<Avihay_work> here, just ask a question and if someone knows, there's a chance he'll respond
<dewar> cool. I have intalled a new system on an old hp compaq and the internal fan is running at full speed although the system isnt using much researces
<dewar> *resources
<dewar> how can i change the fan to only run when it needs to?
<lordievader> dewar: You can check if lm-sensors can control it.
<dewar> is there a program that does that or should i look through console?
<lordievader> dewar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dewar> ok thanks will look
<dewar> ok, this is really odd, i have run the sensor package and temps 2,3 and 4 are reporting -128deg
<dewar> ok, hi can anyone help, i have just intalled lm sensor and run through the checks. i can now seen in psensor that the temp on 1 is 45degs with the other temps 234 at -128deg. the fan is constantly running. core0 temsp 26 core 1 28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> dewar, http://privatepaste.com/c497bdfc35
<soee> !package thinkfan
<soee> yup its available from repos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thinkfan
<hateball> !info thinkfan
<ubottu> thinkfan (source: thinkfan): simple and lightweight fan control program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (utopic), package size 31 kB, installed size 125 kB
<dewar> ok thanks, how is it best installed?
<hateball> dewar: apt-get install thinkfan
<soee> dewar: through software center of muon or command line
<dewar> oki
<dewar> ok, thinkfan is installed, how do i work it?
<soee> dewar: check http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<dewar> its odd, i have no config files in sensors.d
<dewar> and there is no file called options in modprob.d
<dewar> oh and it says to reboot. brb
<dewar> hi, having trouble running thinkfan
<dewar> hi, am still having trouble with this fan. can not get thinkfan to run
<dewar> there also is no config files in the etc/sensors.d
<dewar> the fan was working ok yesterday
<soee> dewar: and what changed since yesterday ?
<dewar> thats whats strange, i dont think i changed anything, was just reading documents an had plugged in my kindle
<dewar> i did an update this morning but the problem was before that
<soee> dewar: check in System Monitor if any proccess has high cpu or memory usage
<dewar> have done all that
<dewar> there is an odd reading on one fan that says its temp is -128 degs
<dewar> theres something wrong with the config file, and i cant find the config file in etc
<soee> dewar: probably you have to create own config file
<dewar> yes i thought of that but have no idea how
<soee> dewar: ther is section on this wiki how to create one
<dewar> hello, still no closer to changing config on fan speeds, anyone got any ideas?
<Walex2> I have briefly skimmed the conversation before, and it is usually down to luck as it is usually rather laptop model dependent.
<dewar> hi, am stuck,.. not sure what to do now
<dewar> the fan is continually running
<dewar> it does it even at boot up
<mokush> dewar: do you have the desktop efects enabled?
<dewar> the system isnt running hot. theres reported to be a fan temp of -128 degs i think theres a config somewhere thats wrong
<dewar> cpu fan temp is only 27deg
<Guest41744> hi
<lo0k3r> Hey guys
<lo0k3r>    I am currently having trouble with the intel 965 chipset. When launching chrome the screen will go black and the system seems to be unresponsive. I have looked and found only questions on this issues. We have a deployment of laptops with this distro on them and need to make sure they are functioning on this platform properly.   Disabling Hardware acceleration dose not work.
<lo0k3r>  Sorry if this has been covered already but I was unable to locate a fix Any help is greatly appreciated
<lo0k3r> chrome and cant figure out
<lo0k3r> please any input is valuable
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r, ok , your gpu driver is most likely the i915, check by doing this command in the terminal, glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the "version string" will show the driver
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r, and which chrome version are you running ?
<lo0k3r> Blue one moment
<lo0k3r> thx
<lo0k3r> chrome: Version 40.0.2214.91
<lo0k3r> and the prob may effect 915 and 965
<lo0k3r> setting up on a 915 now to check
<lo0k3r> but my question so far focuses on 965 unless incorrect
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r, ok that's the most recent chrome version, the 965 chipset includes the gpu which is most likely a 4000 series
<lo0k3r> when launched to screen gos black have you heard of this before?
<BluesKaj> the 3000 to 5000 series of graphics chips use the i915 driver
<lo0k3r> so the wrong driver may be installed nativly
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r, sounds to me like a corrupted chrome install
<lo0k3r> happens on all systems from diffrent people/sources
<lo0k3r> will see if 915driver may help
<lo0k3r> but what about the 965
<lo0k3r> lspci shows 965
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r, i doubt the wrong gpu driver is installed , I think it's more likely the browser since you haven't mentioned any other graphics problems
<BluesKaj> lspci shows the hardware not the driver
<lo0k3r> all sorts of people are experiencing this
<lo0k3r> ahh
<lo0k3r>  thanks
<lo0k3r> here is pos bug track for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1404858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404858 in Linux Mint "Graphics Crashes to Black Screen (intel gm965 integrated graphics chip)" [Undecided,New]
<lo0k3r> yes i know its mint
<lo0k3r> ubuntu
<lo0k3r> need to solve this bad
<BluesKaj> lo for the driver in use: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<lo0k3r> have asked ubuntu channel with no response about a 50 min wait
<BluesKaj> lo0k3r,^
<lo0k3r> yes
<BluesKaj> are you running mint ?
<lo0k3r> the prob is within mint but because its based on ubuntu im asking everywere
<lo0k3r> mint did not answer ether
<BluesKaj> did you run the command i posted above ?
<lo0k3r> yes mint is the issue sys
<lo0k3r> in the process
<lo0k3r> as all lots going on
<lo0k3r> thx for you quick imput sir
<BluesKaj> that command should just output one line
<lo0k3r> i915
<BluesKaj> right so it is the correct driver, so the problem must be chrome ...remove chrome then reinstall it after downloading it from the google chrome site
<BluesKaj> I have to leave for about 20mins ..BBL
<lo0k3r> effected sys is not on site looking to get that cmd ran on the effected machine thx for your help get at me when your back sir
<keithzg> So, how do I flush and rebuild Baloo's index? 16GiB is just too much :P
<keithzg> I find lots of articles on how to disable Baloo, but I don't want to outright disable it, I just want to clear it and re-run the indexing now that I've added some folders to the excluded list.
<keithzg> I had been hoping balooctl would have an equivalent of tracker-control's "--hard-reset", but it doesn't appear to. One of the few times I find myself wishing for a feature that GNOME has!
<keithzg> (although I've only used tracker-control on my Qt-based smartphones, but that's another story)
<yadav> hi, where can i enter a bug?
<Riddell> yadav: bugs.kde.org for kde software
<Riddell> launchpad.net for packages
<yadav> thanks
#kubuntu 2015-01-27
<seph> Hi, could anyone help me connect my kubuntu laptop to my win8 desktop?
<seph> anyone...
<keithzg> seph: In which way?
<keithzg> ...nevermind, he's long gone. This is what I get for leaving joins/parts/quits all turned off I guess, but otherwise that's all I see, heh.
<keithzg> Still, question asked, gave up, and left withing 25min? Kids these days and their lack of patience ;)
<BoojeWookeMan___> hi
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<francisco_> hemanheman137
<dewar> hello. anyone here know how to run thinkfan?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lovesh> Has anyone upgraded to the kde plasma 5.2 yet?
<lovesh> Anyone faced any problems?
<soee> lovesh: yes, there were small issues but should be fixed today i think
<soee> when updates to into Vivid all should be fine so just wait until packages are published ;)
<lovesh> I am on mint 17.1 and planning to install plasma 5.2. Would plasma 5.2 be available through the PPA?
<lovesh> I mean the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<soee> fior 14.10 ?
<lovesh> soee: No i have added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next PPA to mint KDE and i will install from mint
<soee> lovesh: but mint 17.1 uses ubuntu 14.10 right ?
<lovesh> soee: i am not sure about that. So would'nt that work?
<soee> lovesh: im not sure how kubnut packages will work with mint :)
<lovesh> soee: The neon PPA is down so the only option i have is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<soee> but yes Plasma 5.2 will be backported for Utopic and land in next ppa
<lovesh> soee: Sorry i didnt understand "Plasma 5.2 will be backported for Utopic and land in next ppa"
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu-next ppa
<lovesh> BluesKaj: ok
<lovesh> BluesKaj: Any idea on when the backporting will be done
<BluesKaj> no
<soee> lovesh: probably similiar to Vivid release, packages are almost ready
<krise> Hi, Does anybody controls hes mousepad with android phone. Can u please recomend me some easy to use and easy to set up app for that.Thanks
<lovesh> soee: Ok. I really wanted to upgrade to plasma 5. It looks great and i have heard it faster too.
<soee> lovesh: it is faster a lot for me. just wait :)
<BluesKaj> lovesh, if you want experiment with the latest desktops/GUIs, I recommend Kubuntu rather than mint ...a lot less confusion and potential problems
<soee> BluesKaj: +1
<lovesh> BluesKaj: I dont experiment much because its my primary machine. I was looking for something stable. Isnt plasma stable now?
<BluesKaj> lovesh, not plasma 5.2
<hateball> krise: there are VNC clients for android, and there seems to also be http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergyandroid/ and then you have KDE Connect which may be able to do what you want as well
<lovesh> BluesKaj: ok. I just saw that the final 5.2 was released and some people has told me that they didnt face any major issues with 5.2 beta so i thought it was stable
<krise> ok hateball i look it up
<hateball> krise: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp
<hateball> Judging by screenshots you can control mouse now... I dont remember if it had that the last time I tried it
<lovesh> I just tried install plasma from mint by using the kubuntu/next ppa but it does not work. soee, you were right
<soee> lovesh: why do you want to use mint not kubuntu ? :)
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 is still in development and will be until the whole KDE 5 desktop is fully developed and officailly released afaik
<lovesh> soee: i want to use mint but with plasma 5
<BluesKaj> lovesh, well, you're restricting your options with mint in that case
<hateball> !mint | Wouldnt it make sense to ask for help here then
<ubottu> Wouldnt it make sense to ask for help here then: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lovesh> soee: The only reason i dont want to use kubuntu is that i already have mint and i dont want to do a fresh install of kubuntu and again set up my whole working environment
<soee> lovesh: if you have home on a spearate partition the configuration shoudl stay
<BluesKaj> lovesh, do you have  / and /home partitions ?
<soee> though for a Plasam 5.2 i recommend fresh install as i had often proiblems when upgrading from previous version
<lovesh> no
<BluesKaj> I guess mint is the favourite flavour of the year where you work eh lovesh?
<lovesh> soee: ok. I think i should stick to kde4 for some time. I'll wait for plasma 5 to be in ubuntu/next ppa
<lovesh> BluesKaj: I had some problems in the past with kubuntu so i switched to mint. Had read that its stable
<BluesKaj> don't believe everything you read, in my experience Kubuntu 14.10 is as stable as it gets
<soee> i agree with BluesKaj, even Kubuntu 15.04 Alpha 2 is pretty stable for me
<BluesKaj> soee, yes, same here , finally
<lovesh> soee: Are you using 15.04 for development too?
<soee> lovesh: development ?
<BluesKaj> ok soo lovesh is crossposting in kde looking for help there as it should be
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<lovesh> soee: and BluesKaj: I dont mean development of KDE per se, i mean like day-to-day programming stuff
<soee> lovesh: for example now @work :D im a web developer
<lovesh> soee: so you are able to use your IDEs and databases without any trouble
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 is under development lovesh , by definition it's not stable
<lovesh> BluesKaj: Ok.
<serverhamster> Is Kubuntu actually a supported derivate of Ubuntu? I thought Canonical dropped support?
<serverhamster> Is the plasma5 version in the Vivd alpha more recent than plasma5 in 14.10?
<serverhamster> 14.10 has Plasma 5.1.1
<BluesKaj> !bluesyatems
<bigb> hi m8
<serverhamster> !bluesystems
<serverhamster> Ubotto doesn't know. Ok, Blue Systems sponsers Kubuntu, but they sponser Netrunner and Mint as well.
<BluesKaj> serverhamster, kubuntu is supported by Blue Systems now, since Canonical dropped support 2 yrs ago
<serverhamster> I'm thinking about upgrading to 15.04 alpha. It's still an Alpha of course.
<BluesKaj> serverhamster, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> serverhamster, official support is still in #ubuntu+1
<serverhamster> Oh, right. I only wanted to know if plasma 5.1.1 will be upgraded to 5.2 in the current 14.10 version
<BluesKaj> serverhamster, good question, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<arun> hlo
<arun> i need some help
<arun> Any body here to help me
<arun> plz help me
<arun> help me!
<arun> help me
<h4ml3t> hi all, is there any shortcut for "show desktop"?
<dewar> hi can anyone help, my screen resolution in kde is wrong after an aplication crash, how can i set it right?
<dewar> ah ok found it
<Captain_Haddock> I have a HDMI->VGA adapter that is detected on my Linux laptop, but is not detected on a new desktop. What could be the reason?
<Captain_Haddock> Both are running Kubuntu 14.10; The HDMI port on the desktop works fine.
<jubo2> Hello. Hello and thanks for the greates FLGOSS OS
<jubo2> How can I into unzip a .tar.xz ?
<rberg_> from the cli? 'tar Jxf' from the gui ark
<rberg_> if none of that works you probably need to install xz-utils
<jubo2> rberg_: gives "tar: Cannot use multi-volume compressed archives"
<jubo2> there is only one volume
<rberg_> hmm I use xz all the time and never seen that one
<jubo2> AAARGGGHH!! The black-on-white irc is hurting my eyes
<jubo2> and besides everyone know that stuff written in white type is funnier then other type colors
<jubo2> ( busted power supply on the machine I irc with usually
<homerman> hi
<dc__> Greetings everyone, i have a question, my /var/log/kern.log is being flooded with lines like "Jan 27 18:37:28 HOSTNAME kernel: [ 8546.271853] UDP: bad checksum. From 84.156.153.3:16445 to MYIP:PORT ulen 47" from different IPs all over the place. Can anyone give a hint on what can it be? Thank you.
<soee> dc__: try asking on #ubuntu
<soee> more people there and you might get better help
<dc__> ok mister, thank you
<phoenixz> My KDE connect functionality stopped working.. I checked for the kdeconnect process and I cannot find it running.. How do I start it?
<phoenixz> I have no firewall running
<phoenixz> Both devices are on the same router as well
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, your "kde connect functionality" is also called network manager if you use the gui
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Alright, but my network functionality is working just fine.. I need my mobile phone to connect because I use the shared copy paste a lot, rignt now I'm "copy pasting" by sending emails....  I don't get it, yesterday it worked, today it doesn't. What changed? Nothing.. I see no errrors, no problems, nothing, they simply cannot find eachother anymore..
<BluesKaj_> does you phone connect thru the router to the internet then ?
<BluesKaj_> your phone
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz,^
<jubo2> hiya
<BluesKaj_> hey jubo2
<jubo2> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj_> ok , stuff to do for 20 mins or so...bbl
<mokush> are plasma 5.2 packages going to be available for utopic? or should we upgrade to vivid alpha?
<soee> mokush: yes they wil, through plasma-next ppa
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Sorry, had to step out for a minute..
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Yeah, both my phone and laptop are on the same router in the same IP range
<BluesKaj_> can you ssh into each device from the other, phoenixz?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: My phone doesn't have SSH AFAIK, but yeah, they can ping eachother w/o problem
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, and the phone should show up in dolphin network as a mtp device ?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Haven't tried that.. What URL should I use?
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, the router assigns a url, can you access the firmware host page in your broeeser
<BluesKaj_> werr browser
<monkeyjuice> web ;) fat finger there BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> no kidding :)
<monkeyjuice> heh
<monkeyjuice> are you trying to share internet connetion with the cell phone?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Not sure where to find that.. But I have the device's IP, should that not suffice?
<BluesKaj_> yup, that should work , your router ip can be found with ip add in the terminal, it's usually the first IP beside the inet string
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Well, I know my router IP, though I'm not sure why that is needed.. I have the IP of the phone, and my laptop... I have no firewall running on my laptop or phone.. Should there be a kdeconnect process running on my laptop?
<phoenixz> And for the mtp device URL, can't I just use the IP of my phone?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<BluesKaj_> having access to your router web page can help you set the device ip addresses as permanent on your lan, solidiies your device connections etc
<BluesKaj_> soldifies even
<BluesKaj_> that's just one of mny options one can set
<BluesKaj_> ok bbl ...
<mokush> can anybody using plasma 5.2 and icon-tasks tell me if you can now set the behavior for the middle-click-action?
<phoenixz> Alright, I know all of that but... I still don't see how that is relevant to kde-connect all of the sudden not working.. It worked every day until today, all of the sudden..
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, do you have indicator-kdeconnect installed?
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, kde-connect also depends on correct ip to the router , just like any other device ...I was making sure your devices are properly recognized before tackling the kde-connect issue
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: indicator-kdeconnect as a package name? Doesn't exist.. What does it do?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Ah, well, that's the issue, both devices, again, are on the same router, phone has 192.168.1.66, the laptop 192.168.1.100
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, my mistake, indicator-kdeconnect is for desktops other than kde
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: I have a KDE desktop... And again, it has been working since the first day I installed it, until today..
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, yes, has dolphin shown the phone as a device when it was connected?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: Connected by USB you mean?
<BluesKaj_> phoenixz, both, either by wifi or usb
<Dragnslcr> phoenixz: it isn't just you. kdeconnect hasn't been working for me for at least few days
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: I don't know how my phone would connect over WiFi other than by KDE connect, which does nothing
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: if I connect it by USB cable, yeah, it shows up right away in the device notifier
<BluesKaj_> did you guys using this ppa to install from, https://code.launchpad.net/~vikoadi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, never mind. Forgot I had turned off wifi when my Internet connection was flakey a few days ago.
<Dragnslcr> Thanks for the reminder though
<BluesKaj_> Dragnslcr, is kde-connect working for you now?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> So I can check my setup to try to help
<BluesKaj_> kubuntu 14.10?
<BluesKaj_> please do
<phoenixz> BluesKaj_: IIRC, I installed this 14.10 and it came with kdeconnect
<Dragnslcr> apt-cache is showing two different packages. I think I have 0.7.1-0ubuntu3 installed
<Dragnslcr> The other is 0.7.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10.1
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, looks like 0.7.3 is in utopic-backports
<BluesKaj_> I have to leave
<Dragnslcr> Which is odd, because backports isn't commented out in sources.list
<veqz> can anyone tell me approximately when the kubuntu-ppa/next repository will be updated with plasma 5.2?
<soee> veqz: when packages are ready :)
<soee> seems like most of them are in stagin, but not sure if they are ready to be used: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging?field.series_filter=utopic
<veqz> hmm.. alright :)
<alket> my keyboard is out of controll
<alket> it types by itself
<soee> this is called "smart keyboard" :)
<alket> *-*-*-*-*-
<soee> alket: did you trie to reboot, unplug and plugin it again ?
<mariorossi5739> salve genteeeee
<mariorossi5739> come funziona?
<alket> don't panic, it was my keyboard, it was dying :p
<valorie> eh, kdeconnect isn't working for me either right now
<valorie> I miss it
#kubuntu 2015-01-28
<keithzg> kdeconnect has never worked for me at my work, since it'd require manually setting the hostname (since it's traversing subnets) and that isn't actually supported yet, not really :(
<keithzg> The Android app currently lets you set hostnames or IP addresses . . . but then doesn't list those as available devices (despite the Android phone being otherwise able to connect just fine to the desktop in question via any *other* method). Le sigh.
<valorie> that is my precise problem
<keithzg> valorie: huh, and I assume you don't have as wonky as a setup as mine even, eh? (I'm connecting via OpenVPN to my work network)
<valorie> nope, just a cable modem and router (which I think might be dying)
<valorie> I wish I knew how to test out that theory of a dying router
<pc-moon> i wanna be sure this device is compatible with aircrack Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<keithzg> valorie: No log files to be read? I suppose you probably have an off-the-shelf router, personally I feel uneasy if my router isn't running a normal-ish Linux install that I can actually poke and prod like I'm used to.
<valorie> yes, just a cisco/linksys
<keithzg> pc-moon: I can't find any evidence that the card in question is actually supported, so I'd suspect not (or at least not for things like packet injection).
<pc-moon> yea i just saw is rt2x00 or
<pc-moon> RaLink RT2570USB Enhanced Driver or
<pc-moon> RaLink RT73 USB Enhanced Driver
<pc-moon> for same brand
<pc-moon> should i pay new device
<pc-moon> first thank you for replaying
<keithzg> pc-moon: Is this a device you already have?
<pc-moon> yea i have it
<keithzg> valorie: what other symptoms are you experiencing? Although, IMHO most off-the-shelf routers are pretty terrible, especially software-wise, so it's almost always worth flashing (or buying one that can be flashed) something like Tomato-USB atop them. It's kindof shocking how much of a difference that can make.
<pc-moon> when im trying this code : airserv-ng -d wlan0
<pc-moon> i get results is
<pc-moon> Opening card wlan0
<pc-moon> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<pc-moon> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<pc-moon> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<pc-moon> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>'
<unopaste> pc-moon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<keithzg> pc-moon: I honestly can't remember ever using airserv-ng, IIRC I always just started airmon-ng and then was able to run stuff like airodump-ng just fine. If I needed to do packet injection at the same time I usually just use another adapter.
<keithzg> But as mentioned by the error, you need to have airmon-ng running anyways first.
<keithzg> do you?
<pc-moon> yea i have mon1
<keithzg> Hmm I'm not sure that actually implies that it's *working*.
<pc-moon> sorry have look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9907800/
<pc-moon> but i cant kill networkmanager or avahi-daemon because internet will disconnect
<keithzg> pc-moon: you could try a more automated frontend like airoscript-ng, but honestly if you're trying to keep up a normal internet connection while also trying to use the interface for sniffing I don't think you're making it very easy for yourself!
<pc-moon> i just wanna easy way to get the password , im trying by aircrack or wifite im tired but still deserve to reach my goal
<pc-moon> now i saw something i didnt know about in my computer is Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth but why its not work
<pc-moon> how i can check its working or not
<surfz^> hi all, what's a good PPA to grab Plasma 5.2?
<surfz^> hi all, what's a good PPA to grab Plasma 5.2?
<surfz^> is it still ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next?
<nitin_> Hi
<nitin_> I want to have automated installation of Kubuntu 14.04 over PXE. Now only desktop CD "kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" is available which does not contain any "netboot" image under install folder. So how can I automate installation of kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso with the help of auto answer file (preseed.cfg) over PXE.
<nitin_> need help automated installation of Kubuntu 14.04
<nitin_>  I want to have automated installation of Kubuntu 14.04 over PXE. Now only desktop CD "kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" is available which does not contain any "netboot" image under install folder. So how can I automate installation of kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso with the help of auto answer file (preseed.cfg) over PXE.
<keithzg> nitin_: You should look to ubuntu-minimal and just customize the package list, IIRC (been a while since I ran a PXE server).
<nitin_> Thanks keithzg. I will look for ubuntu-minimal but is there any way to use kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso and use preseed.cfg?
<keithzg> nitin_: I honestly do forget, it's been ages since I fiddled with PXE stuff, but at least in the abstract (maybe not precisely in the same way you're trying to do it, but with the same result) it should be possible. Have you looked at the last section in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer?
<keithzg> Also, you might consider asking in #ubuntu-server since in a sense this is more a server-side question.
<phoenixz> My kmix suddenly stopped working.. I mean, it works, but it does no longer change audio volume.. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<keithzg> phoenixz: PulseAudio. The problem is always PulseAudio ;) (I kid, I kid . . . mostly)
<phoenixz> keithzg: Yeah, I was affraid of that.. How could I resolve this?
<nitin_> keithzg: Problem is not the PXE. I am able to install over PXE but problem with live CD which is now only released with Desktop CD. Erlier it is released with alternate CD in 12.04 which contain netboot image and we can use preseed.efg to automte the install. Now there kubuntu deskto CD come with preinstalled image and do not support preseed.cfg
<keithzg> phoenixz: I suppose first we should establish, by "stopped working" what exactly do you mean? Is it just the volume keys, or also when opening up the full kmix window?
<keithzg> phoenixz: You could also try alternate volume frontends and see if they work.
<keithzg> nitin_: Couldn't you just use debconf-get-selections to get the values and edit the netinstall preseed.cfg accordingly?
<phoenixz> keithzg: fixed it, pulseaudio -k
<phoenixz> keithzg: problem was that kmix all worked, except that the audio volume did not change
<phoenixz> but pulseaudio -k fixed it
<keithzg> Yeah, the problem is always pulseaudio . . . hence many folks' lack of enthusiasm for systemd, heh.
<keithzg> nitin_: If you take a look at https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/example-preseed.txt near the end, it mentions hwo to use debconf-get-selections to get the output you'd need to put in a preseed.cfg to replicate an existing install's package selection and setup.
<nitin_> Thanks keithzg. I will take a look
<keithzg> nitin_: No problem, hope it works for ya
<nitin_> keithzg: Problem is not preseed.cfg content. Problem with when you are passing preseed.cfg file in the syslinux.cfg but vmlinuz.efi kernel do not consider the pressed parameter in for live cd  kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso like below # install label install   kernel boot/vmlinuz.efi   append auto=true priority=critical hostname=host2OS url=ftp://10.10.10.114/kub14x64-11/OSIM-targets/005056874E9C/preseed.txt   initrd=initrd.lz quie
<nitin_> keithzg: it ignore url specify the preseed.txt but it used to work with 12.04 alternate CD
<keithzg> nitin_: Hmm. Gotta say it's a bit out of my wheelhouse at that point, and I've gotta run. As aforementioned, you should probably give #ubuntu-server a poke, see what they have to say (although it's a bit of a quiet time of day)
<nitin_> keithzg: Server image contain netboot image under the CD so no problem for server
<keithzg> nitin_: ...sure, but the point is to be able to serve an arbitrary installer over PXE. That's entirely within the server/sysadmin wheelhouse. And modifying the netboot image to install kubuntu packages instead of the server packages seems entirely doable.
<nitin_> keithzg: Server work fine with preseed.cfg.  Right now looks Kubuntu Desktop CD image can not be automated for installation by using any auto answer file like preseed.cfg and ks,cfg. any help will be appreciated. Thanks
<keithzg> nitin_: Yeah, so use the server setup and make a copy of it that uses selections from dpkg-get-selections --installer to set up a kubuntu install rather than a server install. They're really just the same distro anyways, just a different set of default packages and config options, which can all be specified in preseed.cfg
<nitin_> keithzg: Sure. I will explore more in the way you mentioned. Thanks
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Shagg0th> hi !
<lordievader> Shagg0th: o/
<Shagg0th> lordievader: yes ? ^^
<lordievader> Shagg0th: Was just waving hi back ;)
<Shagg0th> lordievader: ok ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahox> Hi, I am trying to automount an ntfs truecrypt volume during boot using crypttab. Everything works but giving my password in a file.
<ahox> pc-data  /dev/sda5 /etc/secure/pc-data.password tcrypt,noauto,discard,loud does not work, while pc-data  /dev/sda5 none tcrypt,noauto,discard,loud does work.
<RamchandraApte> ahox: btw how does it make sense to have the password within the file? Doesn't that invalidate the purpose?
<ahox> How should the password file look like?
<RamchandraApte> (never used encryption on linux though)
<ahox> RamchandraApte: Not if the password file sits on an encrypted harddisk
<RamchandraApte> So first you enter in a password and then decrypts one fs and from that the home fs is decrypted?
<ahox> pretty much, yes
<ahox> the whole system is encrypted with luks
<RamchandraApte> if all else fails you could merge the two partitions together
<RamchandraApte> (when reinstalling you can just make the installer install in an existing directory)
<ahox> no, I can't - pc-data is an ntfs partition to share data among OS
<RamchandraApte> ah, I didn't realize seeing ntfs
<ahox> Basically, everything seems to work but passing the password.
<RamchandraApte> dunno about encryption, by a chance this link might be useful: https://www.martineve.com/2012/11/02/luks-encrypting-multiple-partitions-on-debianubuntu-with-a-single-passphrase/
<RamchandraApte> (I'm not sure if that guide works with ntfs)
<ahox> no, that luks which I can not use with truecrypt.
<ahox> Hi, I just found a hacky solution, there seems to be a bug in /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions
<ahox> specifically, it uses the password as a key-file which does not really match with the man page
<ahox> I just changed it to the following, cryptsetup $PLAINPARAMS $PARAMS create "${dst}_unformatted" "$src" || (
<ahox> 			PARAMS=`echo $PARAMS | sed "s:--key-file=$key::"`
<ahox> 			echo $PARAMS
<ahox> 			cat $key | cryptsetup $PLAINPARAMS $PARAMS create "${dst}_unformatted" "$src"
<ahox> 			)
<BluesKaj> ahox, wouldn't these questions be generally more linux specific than kubuntu, you may get more help at ##linux.
<ahox> well, this is kubuntu I am using, I am not sure who actually wrote the scripts
<ahox> cryptsetup: Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<BluesKaj> well,seems to me a larger population of linux users could be more help than the few that are here
<BluesKaj> ahox, I'm just trying to help you get help, that's all.
<ahox> I start to agree with you ;-) - just not sure if it really is an upstream bug
<BluesKaj> ahox, well I sure have no experience with encryption, but I've seen alot those kinds of questions dealt with at the ##linux chat...they aren't OS specific
<vegaonee> What is the current version of Plasma 5 in the repos for Kubuntu? Is it possible to install 5.2 in Kubuntu 14.10 without too much trouble?
<soee> vegaonee: Plasma 5.2 will be backported to 14.10, it should be avaialable through kubuntu-next/ppa
<vegaonee> Nice, thanks. Any guides on how to get it? I'm not used to using backports. And I haven't yet installed Kubuntu. Wanna get 5.2 in a not too messy install.
<vegaonee> I'm just keeping it until 15.04 I think :)
<vegaonee> What do you guys think of this? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/upgrade-to-kde-plasma-5-2-kubuntu-14-10/
<soee> vegaonee: so i suggest to install Kubunti 15.04
<vegaonee> Does it look reasonable?
<vegaonee> It's just in alpha, so not so sure
<soee> vegaonee: yes this is teh valid way to use it on Utopic
<soee> vegaonee: i have laptop and work machine running this alpha :)
<vegaonee> Thank you soee :)
<soee> and both works nice and smooth
<vegaonee> So you would recommend alpha over 14.10 backports?
<soee> vegaonee: yes
<vegaonee> I want it as stable as possible and with good security updates.
<vegaonee> 5.2 as stable as possible.
<soee> hmm well atm teh backported version might has less bugs i think, as for Utopic there is QT 5.4 already available and not yet for Vivid
<vegaonee> I think I will give the backport option a try :) And if it fails I guess I go back to KDE/Plasma 4. Thanks again!
<soee> np, hf :)
<vegaonee> How does the GTK applications look in Plasma 5.2?
<alvin> Oh, God. That link! Now I have to install those backports.
<vegaonee> There is a new theme for taking care of GTK apps in Plasma 5? Or just the old one?
<alvin> baloo-kf5 libkf5filemetadata-bin plasma-desktop-data have been kept back. Are the backports ready yet?
<vegaonee> I would like an update on that as well alvin. Maybe we should give it a couple of days.
<alvin> Good idea. Patience is a virtue.
<alvin> apt also wanted to remove Calibre, and I like to keep that.
<vegaonee> Hmm. Calibre isn't yet ported?
<soee> vegaonee: gtk2 use qtcurve - same as qt apps, gtk3 use oxygen as there is not yet qtcurve for it
<vegaonee> soee: Ahh, does the gtk3 apps look ugly now?
<soee> nope why? and ther is not much gtk3 apps
<vegaonee> Idk, I thought the theming would be that nice yet. But no problem.
<vegaonee> I guess the headerbars for the most popular programs are stripped away because Kubuntu uses the Ubuntu repo :) So that "problem" isn't there I guess.
<vegaonee> So it is just the theming that could be better, with a new gtk3 qtcurve theme.
<yossarianuk> hi - anyone know why tune2fs is showing the 'Maximum mount count:    ' as -1 ?
<yossarianuk> Is Kubuntu 15.04 going to be the first distro to ship KDE 5.x as default ?
<yossarianuk> (apart from Arch..0
<yossarianuk> Fedora 22 is going to kde KDE5 also but that is due out a month later (and will probably be several weeks late)
<yossarianuk> *ship*
<Riddell> yossarianuk: "Plasma 5" yes it looks like it will
<Riddell> yossarianuk: Arch still needs the extra repository for Plasma 5
<vegaonee> Maybe KaOS
<yossarianuk> Riddell: Doesn't KDE4 / gnome  also need the extra repo in Arch ?
<Riddell> I'm yet to meet anyone who knows what they is :)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I've no idea
<yossarianuk> Riddell: extra is everything non core OS - i.e Xorg/firefox/desktops, etc....
<yossarianuk> looks like you can choose now between them now - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE ...
<yossarianuk> But Kubuntu 15.04 will be the first 'real' distro...
<yossarianuk> And I assume its aiming for Plasma 5.2 ?/
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yep
<yossarianuk> groovy !
<not_roasted> hi
<not_roasted> since +1 is invite only can 15.04 be discussed here?
<Guest42455> hello guys, i'm using kubuntu 14.04 lts and the wired connection works intermitently... when it doesn't work only a reboot will make it work again, i've tried disabling/re-enabling the eth0 using the ifconfig but that didn't work also. any ideas?
<Guest42455> mobo is ga-h81m-s2pv
<Guest42455> sometimes i have to reboot twice for it to work.
<Guest42455> it works properly on other OSs and ifconfig lists the iterface properly, but kubuntu fails to connect (a yellow "?" appears on the tray and then the wheel spins forever)
<Arran> Have you checked the cable connections? I had a couple of days ago my printer not working, and searched for hours for the problem. By accident did I found out the the UBS-cable at the back of the printer was not properly connected...
<Guest42455> Arran: yes, i'm pretty sure it's not the cable.
<erinwright> urrr
<Arran> hello
<juacom99> hi, i need a big help, yesterday i install  Lamp and teamviewer on my  Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5. Now when i login the load screen don't load, it take a good while to load the screen and when i see anything i se a rectangle where the taskbar shuld be and my cairo-bar
<Walex> juacom99: probably your X11 display driver is not quite right.
<juacom99> but it was working  >S
<juacom99> *:S
<juacom99> i got an NVidia
<Walex> juacom99: it is your system, in theory you know what you have been doing to it...
<Walex> juacom99: and which driver do you use with it?
<juacom99> let me check
<juacom99> 331/113
<juacom99> *331-113
<juacom99> the windioss don-t have the decoration too
<juacom99> and my keyboard language was changed >S
<juacom99> *:S
<juacom99> since i see some windows i asume it wasnt the driver, that i was some plasma component
<Walex> juacom99: that's unlikely, but that you report it is slow may have some influence.
<Walex> juacom99: please have a look for suspicious content inside the Xorg server log.
<juacom99> i did
<pqatsi> There are plans to compile a updated konsole for kubuntu-next/kubuntu-next-backports?
<pqatsi> Im facing troubles with konsole 4 + byobu + mouse
<pdaga> Hello everyone! I would want to contribute on the step application on kubuntu. can someone suggest me how to start contributing ?
<BluesKaj> pdaga, you can ask in #kubuntu-devel, they can advise you.
<alvin> He might try rebooting. I need to reboot every time I want to login into plasma5 after first logging off. Otherwise part of my screen is not visible.
<An_Ony_Moose> I've installed kubuntu on my macbook pro, and it's working nicely. I just have an issue with touchpad scrolling: it's insanely sensitive, and I can't reduce the sensitivity any further in the settings ("Scrolling Distance" is already set to the maximum of 10mm). What can I do about this?
<rberg_> An_Ony_Moose ohh lord I have this same issue, I have not solved it, I hope you have some luck! (its so bad I use the arrows to scroll)
<An_Ony_Moose> rberg_: I'll tell you if I find anything :)
<An_Ony_Moose> rberg_: it seems to be possible to fix it using xinput
<An_Ony_Moose> rberg_: open up a terminal, use xinput list to find the id of the touchpad (its name should be bcm5974), then xinput list-props <id> to find the id of the "Scrolling Distance" property, which you can then set using xinput set-prop <device id> <property id> <value> <value>
<rberg_> awesome!
<An_Ony_Moose> rberg_: 100 100 is working nicely for me.
<rberg_> I never thought to look there, I was checking synclient and kde settings.. I will try that when I get home.. thansk!
<cjwelborn> You know how Krunner can show man pages by using '#<command>'? Well sometimes there several man pages, and it just links me to the tar.gz files. How can I specify which page number for Krunner to show?
<Hv0k> Hi all!
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    ever used konqueror?  do you have it installed by any chance?
<Hv0k> procesing my problem about instaling plasma 5 on kubuntu 14.10...
<cjwelborn> bprompt: I don't think I have it installed anymore.
<Hv0k> already have booting on textmode and loading gui by "sudo xinit startkde"
<BluesKaj> Hv0k, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/upgrade-to-kde-plasma-5-2-kubuntu-14-10/
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    well... konqueror has a few KIO plugins....kde i/o, and also does man pages, it does an html-formatting of it on-the-fly
<cjwelborn> bprompt: thanks. I'll take a look.
<bprompt> cjwelborn:     as far as krunner.... haven't used it for that myself... but often times I use konqueror to check the manpages.... I even made a .css for the autoformatted pages as well =)
<Hv0k> BluesKaj: seems it not for me) that was done
<BluesKaj> Hv0k, ok, wasn't sure if you had already installed
<bprompt> cjwelborn:     usually in konqueror... you'd access the KIO plugin by means of a protocol....like to access the trash bin, is   trash:/  I think...t o access the manpages, is ->   man:/     <--- so if you want to read say... the mount pages.. -> man:/mount
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    though I just checked... and if more than one page... konqueror kio also gives you the .tgz link, but you can just click it though, and it loads it
<cjwelborn> bprompt: I think Konqueror and KRunner share the same code. #<cmd> is a shortcut to man:/<cmd>. But if man:/printf (just an example) shows something other than links to the tar.gz files in Konqueror I would really like to try it.
<cjwelborn> bprompt: ok I see, Krunner uses Google Chrome (my default), and CHrome doesn't know what to do with them except download them. So Konqueror wins in that case.
<bprompt> cjwelborn:     you can customize the html-autoformatted file, btw.. it has a .css it uses... and you can customize that..... which is what I"ve done
<bprompt> like change the headers colors or size, and add indentations or color the <code> or bolded text and such
<cjwelborn> bprompt: cool. Thanks again for your help.
<bprompt> np
<Hv0k> So, how to load plasma5 on gui mode without that (mast say, that on gui loading as root only, "sudo") trubles?
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 ta da
<MisterVec> Hello!
<bprompt> allo
<MisterVec> A human!  Sweet.  Feel like helping me figure out why my linux installations keep bombing?
<bprompt> depends, if I know... I may or may not.. but someone else may know, I run 12.04 kubuntu
<MisterVec> Sure.  The problem I have is that grub can't seem to find my linux kernal or the grub folder on /boot.
<MisterVec> But if I mount the drive elsewhere, I can see them fine.
<MisterVec> boot-repair doesn't fix it 'cause the files ain't missing.  They're just...invisible, I guess?
<MisterVec> I never should have bought a computer from ninjas, I guess.
<bprompt> ehheh
<bprompt> MisterVec:     are you booting with uefi support?
<MisterVec> No.  I'm booting in legacy mode.
<MisterVec> Just get a grub rescue prompt with a message that it can't find normal.mod.  I know the file's there.  I can see it by mounting my HD with the live disk.
<MisterVec> But grub can't see.  Or wont.  It might be a conspiracy.
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> MisterVec:     tried this -> https://blog.mister-muffin.de/2011/09/12/restoring-grub-from-live-cd/ <-- yet?
<MisterVec> Yes.  Several times with different versions of kubuntu.
<bprompt> MisterVec:   basically, a -> sudo grub-install --recheck
<MisterVec> Yeah, it works fine.  The recheck verifies it's all installed.  And then I reboot and grub can't see the directory the file is in anymore.
<MisterVec> "/boot" is just empty as far as grub is concerned.
<h4ml3t> hi all, why every time I put the computer in sleep mode the "activity" is always empty?
<bprompt> MisterVec:   how about the 2nd method? with chroot?
<MisterVec> Yes.  Again, it works fine.  I can mount the ssd and see the directories and their contents.  I can bind them and chroot to the installation.
<MisterVec> But when I try to boot, everything in the boot directory is invisible.
<MisterVec> I can insmod normal to load by pointing to the /usr/lib/grub folder, fortunately.
<MisterVec> But the kernal and initrd.d file are both in the /boot directory and remain invisible to grub.
<MisterVec> Hrmmm...maybe it's a permissions issue.
<MisterVec> Baffling.
<mokush> can anybody using plasma 15.04 tell me if the spellchecking is working for them in kate?
<mokush> or in any other 5.x apps for that matter
<mokush> it does work in 4.x apps
<mokush> *I meat kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5.2
<HmpfCBR> hi, I think there are one or two errors in the annoncement http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 to the end it mentions 14.04LTS and the two commands add different ppas. Or do I missunderstand it?
<Hv0k1> filed to start unit user@1000.service
<valorie> HmpfCBR: thank you, being fixed
#kubuntu 2015-01-29
<kimba1964> hello. Kimba in Northern california here
<kimba1964> I want to ask if kubunto has the same dual-boot install support package that ubuntu does?
<valorie> kimba1964: dual boot with windows, you mean?
<valorie> our install screens look somewhat different, but we're all ubuntu underneath, no matter what desktop or applications you run
<kimba1964> yes, dual-boot on a system which already has a Windows7 environment. I understand Ubuntu has a resize format function and works fairly well with most systems.
<kimba1964> There is nothing vital on that pc, so its not really any risk.
<valorie> yep, if there is windows on a laptop I always keep it for purposes of testing
<valorie> since KDE applications usually run on windows
<kimba1964> yeah, i need something with kde or gnome
<valorie> in, I should say
<valorie> IMO if you want gnome, then install gnomebuntu
<kimba1964> (on my laptop, currently using pre-release of Windows10)
<valorie> if you want kubuntu, install that
<valorie> not install ubuntu + desktop, unless you do ubuntu-server + desktop
<valorie> of course it is fine to do that if you want to run unity sometimes as well
<valorie> just a lot of extra time uninstalling stuff if you don't
<kimba1964> is the current native desktop kde?
<valorie> kubuntu is KDE on ubuntu base, yes
<valorie> Ubuntu's native desktop is now Unity, which started out based on Gnome
<valorie> but it now it's own thing
<valorie> its
<kimba1964> and i guess Mint comes in many different flavors as well. Did my first couple linux boxes yesterday....my kids were running a movie on one monitor and playing a game on the second....in minutes. Only two gigs ram. wow.
<kimba1964> running a movie using a live os....failed as expected, but it tried to do it.
<kimba1964> so, the built in software library will vary depending on the distro, right? only shows likely compatible apps?
<valorie> mint is a derivitive of ubuntu, yes, with some of the same flavors
<valorie> all the apps are 'compatible'
<valorie> but yes, each desktop comes with their own favored selection
<valorie> in kubuntu we try to choose the "best" even if that isn't KDE's offering
<valorie> such as firefox and libreoffice
<valorie> oops, dinner time.... have fun installing, kimba1964
<valorie> and it was nice meeting you
<kimba1964> cool.. Thanks Valorie. Which do you prefer......gnome or kde?
<kimba1964> k. thanks
<valorie> KDE all the way
<kimba1964> right on. have some great chow
<valorie> gnome people are nice, but I do not like their design choices or apps
<kimba1964> lol
<valorie> it's just tools, though, not religion!
<kimba1964> tools+toys
<kimba1964> are there kubuntu disc label downloads on the site?
<kimba1964> Thank You, forum for your assistance and advice. Have a good tomorrow!
<valorie> hmmmm, disc labels is an interesting idea
<kass> hi
<valorie> hello kass, how can we help?
<kass_> thank you valorie , just I am new here .
<valorie> cool, welcome
<valorie> hang out here and you'll learn all kinds of stuff
<valorie> I still learn new things almost every day
<kass_> good , I like that :)
<kass_> ,yttt777
<gioans> hello
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alvin> :-( calibre-bin : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-3-0 which is a virtual package.
<alvin> I upgraded to plasma 5.2
<valorie> alvin: I just did as well
<valorie> please report that bug; or perhaps drop a note to Kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> sounds like a packaging problem
<alvin> I would, but it's a calibre version from my own PPA. Can someone test this with the usual Calibre version: sudo apt install -s calibre
<alvin> If that command also complains about dependencies, the bug is valid
<valorie> alvin: what is the -s for?
<alvin> simulate
<valorie> ah, ok
<alvin> It doesn't actually install then.
<valorie> alvin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9932940/
<valorie> silly me, I have calibre installed
<valorie> if that makes any difference
<alvin> valorie: At first sight, my bug is not valid and the cause is my own packaging. On the other hand, why would your apt tell you that 270 packages are not fully installed
<alvin> Yes, you do. And that's good. I did, but the upgrade to plasma 5.2 removed it.
<valorie> hmmm, I guess I should check
<alvin> I'm going to find some documentation about downgrading a specific package. I don't want to remove it from my PPA. Other, KDE4 based machines can use that version just fine.
<valorie> yes, there was a kwin problem earlier
<valorie> I assume that is the bit that wasn't installed completely
<valorie> everything seems to be working fine though
<alvin> In cases like that, I try running apt install It often finds conflicts
<alvin> In the meantime, I tried installing the older Calibre. That works, so I won't file a bug. It wouldn't be valid :-(
<valorie> I tried installing it, but it was reported that it was already the latest version, then installed a bunch of other stuff!
<valorie> but calibre core-dumped when I tried to start it up
<alvin> Oh?
<alvin> Well, it is Qt-based, and the Qt version has certainly changed.
<valorie> I wish it was a KDE applicatin
<alvin> Yes, that would be fine. I don't think the developer wants that though. Otherwise, he's very active. Every friday a new version. And it's a mighty fine piece of software.
<alvin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336089 is still valid. No font previews for me.
<ubottu> KDE bug 336089 in kcm_fontinst "Font preview - rendering problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alvin> and Bluetooth doesn't work anymore.
<valorie> hmmm, I don't know how to test that
<alvin> I have a bluetooth headset. Now it's easy to test. When I start that new Bluedevil, it just says that no bluetooth adapter can be found.
<Walex> alvin: that's usually a system issue, not a KDE issue. try using the 'hciconfig' and 'hcitool' commands to double check
<alvin> Walex: Thanks. Well, those tools do find the bluetooth device.
<alvin> Before the upgrade, bluetooth worked.
<Walex> alvin:  if you know better...
<alvin> I do. The adapter is visible, but not for the new bluedevil.
<drawkward> how do i fix a broken system? i upgraded from kubuntu 14.04 to 14.10
<drawkward> there is a red cross on the bottom right corner of the screen
<drawkward> plus while booting up i get a broken pipe error
<alvin> Is the upgrade complete?
<drawkward> yes
<drawkward> i cannot get qt creator to start on my system. when i try installing it from muon, it just says qt creator starting, but never starts.
<alvin> drawkward: What happens when you start it from the command line?
<drawkward> alvin: it shows that it is not installed. but muon  cant seem to install it
<alvin> I never use Muon. I don't manage to get it to show all available packages. Well, it has been a long time ago. Does the output of sudo apt install look normal to you? (It shouldn't actually want to install anything)
<alvin> Maybe apt will warn you of some missing or unconfigured packages
<martasbncz> ..brej prej den :-)
<martasbncz> +mluví tu někdo česky ?
<hateball> !cz | martasbncz
<ubottu> martasbncz: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<martasbncz> ok ubottu
<18VAB3OR1> ubottu dzenki :D ja nie wiem mamy jedzik slawic tutaj (i know polish isn't czech, but hey!) :D :D
<ubottu> 18VAB3OR1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> !pl | wook
<ubottu> wook: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<drawkward> how do i install all dependencies for a package? my qtcreator seems broken
<lordievader> drawkward: Apt should take care of that. Why do you think it is a depency problem?
<drawkward> this is what i get when i type sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<lordievader> !paste | drawkward
<drawkward> qtcreator : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-3-0
<ubottu> drawkward: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drawkward>              Depends: qtdeclarative-abi-5-3-0
<drawkward>              Recommends: qmlscene
<drawkward>              Recommends: qtcreator-doc but it is not going to be installed
<drawkward>              Recommends: qtcreator-plugin-cmake but it is not going to be installed
<drawkward>              Recommends: qtcreator-plugin-remotelinux but it is not going to be installed
<unopaste> drawkward you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<alvin> Oh, look at that. drawkward, did you upgrade to plasma 5.2 using the next-backports PPA?
<drawkward> oops sorry, will use the pastebin next time.
<alvin> Not that it should be impossible. I have qtcreator installed and I'm using the backports.
<drawkward> alvin: how do i resolve it?
<alvin> I didn't. I have the same error as you have. The missing qtbase-abi. But it's on a custom build Calibre package.
<lordievader> Recommends != depends, looks to me like everything is fine.
<alvin> drawkward: Try fixing it by running apt update, apt full-upgrade and (careful here) apt install
<lordievader> Unless I am missing things...
<alvin> lordievader: Yes, it says 'depends' :-)
<lordievader> alvin: Yes, but from what I see it doesn't mention that those packages cannot be installed.
<alvin> He pastes this line: <drawkward> qtcreator : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-3-0
<alvin> Ah, but that package is virtual. I tried to install it, but it wasn't available
<drawkward> yes
<drawkward> it is virtual
<drawkward> what does virtual mean exactly?
<alvin> As far as I know: that it points to another package, but is not really a package itself. It is used when names change, or for example default-jre, which will always point to a certain Java version.
<drawkward> i see.
<alvin> So, if you install default-jre, and the packagers decide that another Java should be default, you'll get the new one.
<drawkward> so is there no way i can resolve this?
<lordievader> drawkward: What do you get when you try to install the package?
<drawkward> lordievader: which package are you talking about?
<lordievader> drawkward: Err, lets start with the beginning as I get the feeling I'm missing something: sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<drawkward> when i type sudo apt-get install qtcreator i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936181/
<lordievader> drawkward: That is not the full output.
<drawkward> it says E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. on the last line
<lordievader> drawkward: Not in your paste, please post the full output.
<drawkward> lordievader: check http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936185/
<drawkward> lordievader: i also tried sudo aptitude install qtcreator
<lordievader> drawkward: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends qtcreator
<drawkward> lordievader: i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936219/
<lordievader> drawkward: Ok, what happens when you try to install qtbase-abi-5-3-0?
<drawkward> lordievader: it says it is a virtual package
<lordievader> drawkward: Can I see the full output?
<drawkward> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936274/
<lordievader> drawkward: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy libqt5core5a'?
<drawkward> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936298/
<lordievader> drawkward: Where is qtcreator coming from: apt-cache polict qtcreator?
<lordievader> policy*
<drawkward> lordievader: it comes from http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/universe amd64 Packages
<drawkward> lordievader: to give you a background i am trying to get started developing on kstars. so i added a few PPAs, and git cloned the source. would the PPAs have caused this problem?
<lordievader> As I figured, qtcreator wants qt 5.3, while you have the kubuntu-ci ppa enables supplying qt 5.4.
<lordievader> ppa-purge the kubuntu-ci ppa and you should be fine.
<r_rios> Hello. I updated to Plasma 5.2 yesterday and, for some reason, kded5 is using 100% of one cpu the whole time. How can I diagnose this?
<drawkward> lordievader: how do i do that?
<lordievader> drawkward: Scroll down to 'How to purge a PPA': http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-use-launchpad-ppa-add-remove.html
<drawkward> lordievader: i did this sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily/ubuntu/ utopic/main
<drawkward> lordievader: am i correct?
<lordievader> drawkward: No, that is not the ppa name.
<drawkward> lordievader: what should i be writing there?
<lordievader> drawkward: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily
<drawkward> lordievader: thanks. its downloading new packages.
<drawkward> lordievader: can you explain what this did exactly?
<lordievader> drawkward: Remove/downgrade any of the packages from the ppa. And then remove the ppa itself.
<drawkward> lordievader: did the unstable daily version cause the problem?
<lordievader> Yes and no, if you would find a version of qtcreator compiled against libqt5core v5.4 you would have no problem.
<drawkward> thanks for helping me out and explaining it to me! :)
<alvin> So, all Qt packages should be added to the backports-next ppa?
<lordievader> alvin: ?
<lordievader> Besides it is kubuntu-ci ;)
<alvin> Yes. I'm missing the same dependency for Calibre. But, ok. That's entirely my fault. I'll leave it alone and wait for a few months. I still keep my netbook on KDE4 and there are no troubles at all.
<alvin> Besides, breeze is not fit for netbooks. Too much whitespace
<lordievader> Kubuntu-ci covers the plasma desktop and its dependecies mostly.
<soee> alvin: whitespace ?
<alvin> Yes, take Quassel for example (IRC client). The list of channnels doesn't fit on my screen in plasma5, while it does on KDE4. And the resolution is larger on my Plasma5 machine.
<soee> huh ?
<soee> adjust dpi :)
<alvin> Then the characters will be too small. It really is whitespace.  I can of course change the theme too.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<drawkward> lordievader: will i need to run apt-get update once this finishes?
<lordievader> drawkward: Yes.
<drawkward> lordievader: and then qtcreator should install right? 5.3.0?
<lordievader> Supposedly, else feel free to ping me ;)
<drawkward> thanks a lot!
<Qwery> Hey guys I have bit of a problem. Black color appears as red on my screen. If I connect it to the TV via HDMI, it appears normal on the TV. I used to tilt the laptop screen to fix it but that doesn't work anymore. Is there a program or anything else that I can use which will make black appear as dark grey?
<lordievader> Qwery: Sounds like a broken cable.
<Qwery> Yes, I believe it is a hardware problem but the laptop is 5 years old which I use now and then so I don't want to pay to fix it. However, I was wondering if it could be fixed with a piece of software. It only happens to black colors and nothing else.
<nine_9> hey guys, I'm using 14.04lts but I would like to update some specific packages to the latest ones available in the normal release, i have selected 'normal releases' on software sources but it didn't work...
<nine_9> any ideas?
<lordievader> nine_9: Add those releases to your sources and give it a low priority.
<nine_9> lordievader: you mean, editing the 'sources' text file directly?
<lordievader> nine_9: Actually put them in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<designbybeck__> If I want to install KDE on my Ubuntu 14.04 setup, I see kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full what is the difference
<soee> !kubuntu-full
<lordievader> designbybeck__: One is just the desktop, the other is the full KDE suite.
<designbybeck__> hmmm is the suite not the desktop lordievader ?
<lordievader> designbybeck__: It includes the desktop, but also a lot more.
<dewar> hello. i have recoll installed, can anyone help me with memi types?
<designbybeck__> as far as "a lot more" ...does that mean it will work as expected... or just that there are more productivity tools
<lordievader> designbybeck__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/kubuntu-full vs http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/kubuntu-desktop
<designbybeck__> ah, thank you lordievader
<pdaga> How do i fix dependencies such as Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 is to be installed?
<xmorph> hi, is kubuntu with plasma 5 stable enough for everyday use ?
<F03SD> hiya gyus
<BluesKaj> hey F03SD
<F03SD> @BluesKaj do u know how to solvie X crash on newer video cards (Nvidia)
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card, F03SD ?
<F03SD> @BluesKaj GTX 970
<BluesKaj> F03SD, @ isn't necessary on irc,  nvidia-331 driver ?
<drawkward> can anyone help me out with https://paste.kde.org/pexd8pmae
<lordievader> drawkward: Now you have the reverse of what you earlier had...
<drawkward> lordievader: yes i rolled back to my previous install. those PPAs created a lot of troubles
<drawkward> lordievader: how do i fix it?
<F03SD> @BluesKaj well,ty. I solved problem with gdm e.g purge gdm and reinstal this
<F03SD> txh
<lordievader> drawkward: Where is kstars-bleeding coming from?
<drawkward> lordievader: is there a way to check it?
<lordievader> drawkward: apt-cache policy <package>
<drawkward> lordievader: it comes from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mutlaqja/ppa/ubuntu/ utopic/main
<drawkward> lordievader: i have done this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mutlaqja/ppa
<lordievader> Another ppa, how lovely..
<lordievader> This is the reason I dislike ppa's so much.
<drawkward> lordievader: without this PPA i cannot get started with KStars
<drawkward> lordievader: i added the kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily PPA last time and it worked. but after that qtcreator stopped working. so i am a little worried about that
<lordievader> drawkward: Find a kstars that is compiled against your version of libqt.
<drawkward> lordievader: the developers in kstars want me to have the latest version to get started
<lordievader> drawkward: Then make sure your other applications are compiled against the same version of the libqt5core.
<graft> hey folks, i just installed 14.10 on a new laptop and have been having issues with Xorg locking up (mouse can move, but screen doesn't update) when I close/open the lid
<graft> anyone had this experience?
<drawkward> lordievader: thanks. i will make sure about that.
<BluesKaj> graft, you've updated and upgraded since the install?
<graft> BluesKaj: yeah, up-to-date
<graft> running 3.16.0-29
<BlaXpirit> Is there any LiveCD with Plasma 5.2?
<BlaXpirit> sucks that Alpha 2 was released before Plasma 5.2, but I can still hope that maybe  5.2 was included with it anyway?
<rberg_> I would start by looking at the daily vivid iso.. I dont know if 5.2 is there or not..
<BlaXpirit> daily, huh
<BlaXpirit> forgot about those
<BlaXpirit> would appreciate if someone told be when Plasma 5.2 will be in Kubuntu daily
<MoonUnit`> nice, window control disappeared in the latest kubuntu vivd updates, glad it only on a VM.
<BlaXpirit> really want to try if my graphics card will withstand it
<MoonUnit`> hmm "The shared library was not found" error.
<BlaXpirit> I think it's safe to assume that tomorrow's daily will have plasma 5.2
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, there's Kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5.2 as default if you feel adventurous
<BlaXpirit> BluesKaj, I want a LiveCD with 5.2 preinstalled
<BlaXpirit> there is no such thing as Kubuntu 15.04,  just snapshots of it
<BlaXpirit> and relevant snapshots is what i'm looking for
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, if you call this a snapshot http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BlaXpirit> build, snapshot, whatever
 * BluesKaj shrugs well, it runs fine on my laptop, after installing off a live dvd
<BlaXpirit> BluesKaj, do you not understand what I want
<BlaXpirit> I am not stating any problems
<BlaXpirit> > I want a LiveCD with 5.2 preinstalled
<rberg_> so try the latest nightly?
<BluesKaj> yes, but it's not a big deal to upgrade to 5.2 , BlaXpirit if it's not on the live media, unless you're just testing then you'll just have to wait
<BlaXpirit> BluesKaj, the whole point is I can't upgrade a LiveCD to 5.2
<BlaXpirit> rberg_, [:18:32] <BlaXpirit> would appreciate if someone told be when Plasma 5.2 will be in Kubuntu daily
<BluesKaj> yeah , like I said, you'll just have to wait
<BlaXpirit> it is quite tedious to try a build/nightly/snapshot if I can't be sure 5.2 is in it yet
<BluesKaj> I asked in #kubuntu-devel about 5.2 as default in 15.04...no reply yet.
<BlaXpirit> i thought it was announced that Kubuntu 15.04 would use Plasma 5
<BlaXpirit> just that Kubuntu Alpha 2 was released before Plasma 5.2
<BlaXpirit> also, I looked at ubuntu vivid packages
<BlaXpirit> and plasma is at 5.2 already
<BluesKaj> apparently the 5.2 packages are in the proposed repos today
<BlaXpirit> not clear to me what this means
<BluesKaj> dunno how long it takes for the packages to arrive in the daily images, could be tomorrow even, BlaXpirit
<BlaXpirit> could be
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, now one of the devs says the packages might already be in the daily
<BlaXpirit> OK, thank you
<BlaXpirit> [:29:42] <BlaXpirit> I think it's safe to assume that tomorrow's daily will have plasma 5.2
<BluesKaj> I'm sticking with 14.10 and plasma 4 on this desktop , since the desktop themes and colours are still pretty minimal and VDs aren't distiguishable by optional backgrounds etc. My laptop 15.04  install is strictly for testing
<Seth-666> buna seara
<Seth-666> e careva pe aici k as vrea sa pun cateva intrebari unui alt utilizator de ubuntu....
<BluesKaj> !ro | Seth-666
<ubottu> Seth-666: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Seth-666> si aici ce se discuta?
<Seth-666> e irc de forum si se discuta de fashin tv
<Seth-666> ?
<Seth-666> *ubuntu
<Seth-666> mai exact versionea KUBUNTU ~
<Seth-666> k are KDE
<Seth-666> despre asta vorbesc
<BluesKaj> Seth-666, /j #ubuntu-ro
<lordievader> Seth-666: Or speak English here.
<lordievader> !pm | Seth-666
<ubottu> Seth-666: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<BluesKaj> guess he can't read romanian either
<Seth-666> can anybody tell me ... i like the kubuntu ... but when i make a copy/shortcute on my desktop of a simple file office , after a restart it it give me a error
<Seth-666> something like it dosen t have a path
<Seth-666> the tiile is (plasma shell ...)
<Seth-666> hello ?
<Seth-666> a little help ?
<vegaonee> Okay, I need some installation help. I get a kernel panic after the Who are you? window during the installation. The moment I click next.
<vegaonee> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt. Kernel offset... drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console.
<vegaonee> I have tried both linux 3.13 and 3.16 afaik.
<vegaonee> And I tried moving around the partions, to avoid broken sectors of the hdd, if there was any.
<vegaonee> Can it be problems with the graphics card driver? Or what? I have no idea and can't get GNU/Linux on my computer. Stuck with Windows 8.1 for now.
<vegaonee> Live session works by the way.
<BluesKaj_> !uefi |vegaonee
<ubottu> vegaonee: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vegaonee> I have been reading online, but can't figure it out.
<vegaonee> I'm used to computers pre-UEFI
<vegaonee> SecureBoot and FastBoot is disabled, so is FastStartup.
<BluesKaj_> vegaonee, do you intend to keeps windows ?
<vegaonee> And I'm using an USB stick for installation.
<vegaonee> Yes, because of my studies.
<BluesKaj_> ok try to install by setting the uefi to legacy mode if that's possible
<vegaonee> I couldn't figure that out, but I will look around a bit more.
<vegaonee> How do I know if it boots in UEFI mode?
<vegaonee> I saw if it did on Linux Mint, but couldn't figure out how on Kubuntu. I got to Grub at least, and it said secure boot off before Grub showed up.
<vegaonee> I have a EFI partition at the start of the disk. From Windows. Is that okay?
<BluesKaj_> or vegaonee you have to enter the uefi/bios directly to change it legacy mode
<BluesKaj_> to legacy
<vegaonee> I hate this UEFI stuff. I guess less people are able to run anything else than Windows if it ships with the pc.
<vegaonee> I will have a closer look at the BIOS settings. Gimme a few minutes.
<jorge_> hello
<vegaonee> So optimal settings is: SecureBoot: off. FastBoot: off?
<BluesKaj_> have you tried prepartitioning some linux partitions like / and /home with gparted live cd?
<vegaonee> Blueskaj_: Just using gparted and Kubuntu
<vegaonee> I have tried different places on the disk.
<vegaonee> home, root, boot and swap.
<BluesKaj_> i mean creating them with gparted
<vegaonee> Why? I created them with gparted in Kubuntu
<vegaonee> In BIOS settings: Launch CSM?
<BluesKaj_> really? I thought you were getting kernal panics
<vegaonee> I am.
<vegaonee> During installation.
<vegaonee> Not during boot.
<vegaonee> I just use live session for partitioning.
<BluesKaj_> well I solved my uefi problem by wiping the drive clean, then creating an ntfs partitions sda then the ext4 partitions, then installing W7 and linux afterwards
<vegaonee> Yeah, but I wanna keep Win8.1 as it is :/
<vegaonee> But it is really tempting just wiping away everything and start blank.
<vegaonee> What partition table did you use?
<BluesKaj_> vegaonee, well it can be done , but each situation/machine has different problems with uefi
<vegaonee> Yeah, such a blessing these days :)
<vegaonee> I found some BIOS settings I will try now.
<vegaonee> If I can choose to boot Kubuntu in EFI or UEFI, what to choose? For dual boot with Windows.
<BluesKaj_> efi and uefi are the same thing afaik
<vegaonee> Yeah, that is what I also thought. I just read that in a forum.
<BluesKaj_> most likely uefi will be the only choice in the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj_> or legacy if available
<vegaonee> I had no choices when I booted now. So I just go with the flow. Will tell how well it goes.
<vegaonee> I enabled "launch CSM" and "launch PXE OpROM".
<vegaonee> Kernel panic again. It seems like I'm stuck with Windows. I have tried what I had in mind now...
<BluesKaj_> don't launch pxe or csm, not needed
<vegaonee> I have tried different BIOS settings, different distros, different partitioning solutions and different kernels.
<vegaonee> I tried with it both enabled and disabled :/
<BluesKaj_> vegaonee, have read this one? http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<vegaonee> What could possible help? Make an UEFI only USB for installation? Netinstall?
<vegaonee> Good link BluesKaj_, thanks!
<vegaonee> Tidy and easy to follow :)
<BluesKaj_> vegaonee, and you might get better help in #ubuntu, since there are many more knowledgeable users there
<BluesKaj_> #ubuntu is for all flavour so kubuntu is supported there as well
<BluesKaj_> flavours
<BluesKaj_> hope it helps you , vegaonee
<vegaonee> Yeah, but I have gotten some help from you, so so far I am fine. Not tried all the options yet :)
<vegaonee> Should I set the boot loader location to sda or to the efi partition location?
<BluesKaj_> vegaonee, I'm not sure, like I said maybe #ubuntu is the place to ask that
<victor_> Hello everyone
<victor_> I'm new here
<BluesKaj_> hi victor_
<bprompt> victor_:  allo
<vegaonee> BluesKaj_: Now it worked! I enabled Secure Boot and Fast Boot and disabled CSM.
<vegaonee> BluesKaj_: Thanks for your link and your help! Much appriciated. Enjoy your night (or day)! :)
<tyrog> Hi what is the current status of plasma 5?
<soee> tyrog: Plasma 5.2 is available in Vivid images
<tyrog> Will it be stable for daily use in 15.04? Stable compared to the current 4.x series
<soee> tyrog: 4.x is more stable for sure and has more features atm.
<tyrog> soee: And in April?
<soee> though im using Vivid on my laptop and work PC now
<soee> and it works pretty nice
<tyrog> Regarding features, what kind of features is plasma 5 lacking at the moment?
<BlaXpirit> icon-only task manager is a potato
<BlaXpirit> that's a no-go for me
<soee> tyrog: well hrd ot say, some plasmoids, no community themes, problems with activities etc. etc.
<tyrog> BlaXpirit: You mean the bar down below is like windows 7?
<soee> tyrog: small preview how it looks and work https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/gsuJuesbKgB
<tyrog> It is really cool. But is the feature gap to 4.x as big as the one from 3.x to 4.x?
<tyrog> soee: It is really cool. But is the feature gap to 4.x as big as the one from 3.x to 4.x?
<soee> tyrog: its har to say, for me i have almost all i need as for web developer :) im missing only color picker widget
<tyrog> do you have many crashes?
<soee> tyrog: no
<BlaXpirit> welp  alpha2 installation is failing on virtual machine
<BlaXpirit> serves me right for choosing non-default language >_>
<BlaXpirit> hmmm
<blubberbop> I have a laptop with 2 hardddrives, and I left it on last night. This morning I let it suspend, and an hour later I opened it up to continue working but now the the secondary harddrive suddenly is in readonly.. I tried sudo mount /drive -oremount,rw, but mount tells me "mount: cannot remount /dev/mapper/data--vg-storage read-write, is write-protected"... Wut? How is this possible? And how can I fix this? I need to write on that drive, and though I could
<blubberbop>  reboot.. I'd like to know why this is happening..
#kubuntu 2015-01-30
<lolmaus> Please recommend an audio player that displays CUE as separate tracks.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee_
<victor> Hey everyone!
<monkeyjuice> hey there victor
<victor_> Are you all Ubuntu users?
<monkeyjuice> all hmmm i would have to say no ;)
<victor_> I'm new in Ubuntu
<lordievader> victor_: Most are, perhaps.
<monkeyjuice> well then welcome
<victor_> Until now I used Debian
<victor_> But I decided to try another distro
<monkeyjuice> how is that working for you victor_
<victor_> Very well, I love Gnome 3
 * monkeyjuice looks to see what channel he is on ;)
<skorpy2009> hi
<victor> hi
<skorpy2009> how can I host a mirror for the iso's?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pqatsi> who is the mantainer of kubuntu-ci and kubuntu-ppa?
<pqatsi> (Or who to report failures)
<Exagone313> there is no launchpad page for this?
<BluesKaj> pqatsi, https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Continuous_Integration_.28CI.29
<pqatsi> BluesKaj: tks!
<BluesKaj> pqatsi, did thst help?
<BluesKaj> that
<pqatsi> BluesKaj: its a good link, but does not help too much because i have a bug to report
<BluesKaj> pqatsi, report your issue in #kubuntu-devel
<pqatsi> BluesKaj: im in
<BluesKaj> it's quiet in there today
<Hv0k> plasma5 already intalled but not working. i see black screen
<designbybeck_> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 14.04 setup. Everything seems to run pretty good unless it goes to sleep or is unlocked
<designbybeck_> then kwin seems to peg out at 100% cpu and the screen goes crazy untill i login to another term and kill kwin
<designbybeck_> then I come back to the gui and open a terminal there and start kwin and it is back to as expected
<designbybeck_> any ideas?
<designbybeck_> and then if I wanted to keep KDE and remove ubuntu could I do that
<designbybeck_> as in sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ? or am I going to run into problems
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, you should be fine
<designbybeck_> in removing ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, yes
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<genii> Hm, Gnome
<designbybeck_> though at this point, I might just redo the whole system, it's gone through a number of upgrades and has a lot of random stuff I'd tried here and there
<designbybeck_> ..but I'm really happy revisiting Kubuntu! :)
<designbybeck_> with the Numix theme!
<designbybeck_> something odd that started back on 13.04/13.10 ish... In ubuntu anytime I tried to  open my Documents folder in Nautilus, it would freeze and then crash Nautilus. If I typed in the location bar like /Documents/myfiles/afile I could browse to those directories as expected
<designbybeck_> It was only when I opened Documents folder itself in Nautilus. Now looking at the documents folder in Dolphin, it doesn't crash, but I see a BUNCH of .txt files that are duplicates, some have same date and time but different file sizes
<designbybeck_> but I can't delete any of these, just says it doesn't exist when I try to delete
<designbybeck_> SCREENSHOT: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=83024
<Walex> designbybeck_: looks like you need a hard 'fsck' of that filetree
<designbybeck_> Walex, how might I do that
<designbybeck_> ...though I'll wait until I get a harddrive I can back up on ;)
<Scunizi> I'm trying to find a package that will help me pic complementary colors for a print application.  Any suggestions?
<designbybeck_> locally or on the web Scunizi
<designbybeck_> I use Gpick sometimes locally
<designbybeck_> and there are a number of cool ones on line
<Vimar> Hi
<ChrisMD> got some shutdown issues with kubuntu 14.10..anyone out there?
<ChrisMD> hello
<pilsner> hello
<pilsner> i have som q about linux
<pilsner> are you a bot?
<pilsner> Is anyone alive here?
<kass> hello pilsner
<pilsner> Hell
<pilsner> sorry Hello
<pilsner> I have a disk that i only have a uuid on and no dev on can yoou help me?
<rberg_> what does 'blkid' have to say about that uuid?
<pilsner> i see the uuid in fstab but not in lshw or blkid
<pilsner> and in boot there was some problem mounting the disk
<Walex> pilsner: UUID in 'fstab' is something that *you* put in to get the disk mounted.
<Walex> pilsner: you have to put in the right UUID. Worrying that the other tools don't find it.
<pilsner> sorry have tryed blkid and lshw -class disk
<rberg_> It sounds like the disk is missing
<imbezol> pilsner: you have to run lshw with sudo
<imbezol> pilsner: sudo lshw -class disk
<imbezol> if it doesn't show up then check the connections
<imbezol> same with blkid.. should show up and if not something's wrong
<imbezol> or it doesn't have a blkid
<imbezol> pilsner: you could also try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-z]
<pilsner> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-z]No news, cant see the disk
<valorie> pilsner: you might need to check the cabling and/or connections
#kubuntu 2015-01-31
<Guest89234> has anyone figured out how to get fingerprint login working with fingerprint gui?  I don't care about the security risk with fingerprint readers right now
<valorie> Guest89234: I have a fingerprint thingie on my laptop but have never tried to get it to work
<valorie> I'm very much doubting anyone will work on it until the security issues are fixed
<Guest89234> figured as much.  Just wanted to know if any one tried it for fun
<valorie> well, that is always a possibility
<valorie> I would check the kernel ML for info
<Guest89234> thanks
<floown> hello
<floown> When I try to do an update, I have this message : http://pastebin.com/ff7gJwq1
<valorie> floown: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error might help
<valorie> be sure to read all the approaches before taking action though
<valorie> I just googled ubuntu updates Hash Sum mismatch failed to fetch
<valorie> plenty of matches to that
<floown> sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* does not resolve the problem
<floown> valorie:
<valorie> there are various other suggestions, floown
<valorie> on that link and others
<floown> Ok I have change the sources.list
<floown> it works now
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> glad you found the problem, floown
<floown> thx ^^
<krise> help please, can i connect my phone with laptop when im useing my phone as a wifi hotspot
<krise> with Kde connect
<zeon98> ? krise
<zeon98> im confused, what are you trying to do?
<zeon98> Ah i think im with you
<zeon98> Why dont you just connect your laptop with a cable instead of wifi.
<krise> im trying to use my android phone as a laptop mousepad zeon98
 * alvin suddenly craves lasagna
<zeon98> .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hv0k> plasma 5: 1 hr after installation - flight is normal. Custom installation dev tools - all runing and work fine)
<Hv0k> hw: travelmare 5742g
<netstar> hello am running 15.04 and konqueror - it keeps crashing all the time. Any ideas how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> use dolphin
<netstar> as a Web browser?
<netstar> c
<BluesKaj> netstar, why konqueror ...it's probly not even supported altho it's suppoded to be, and maybe i's just an after thought by now
<netstar> gosh
<BluesKaj> chrome works well on 15.04
<netstar> Also, with Kubuntu 15.04 there is no printer settings etc...
<netstar> Hello, sorry to be a parrot: I'm running 15.04 and there are no print settings to configure a printer. Am I missing a package or two?
<BluesKaj> netstar, you should be asking 15.04 questions in #ubuntu_1 btw
<BluesKaj> but there's no print config in syatem settings on plasma 5 yet
<BluesKaj> system settings
<netstar> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> netstar, actually it's #ubuntu+1
<netstar> :)
<bu1j6hdvf> make[2]: mipsel-linux-gcc: Command not found
<bu1j6hdvf> from you have idea, how found or make mipsel-linux-gcc in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bu1j6hdvf, install build-essential
<bu1j6hdvf> installed build-essential.
<bu1j6hdvf> make[2]: mipsel-linux-gcc: Command not found
<BluesKaj> bu1j6hdvf, reboot ?
<BluesKaj> bu1j6hdvf, no need to pm please
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is this channer for support on kubuntu15.4 alpha?
<netstar> #ubuntu+1
<netstar> ;)
<netstar> Uptime: 1 hours and 52 minutes
<netstar> oops
<blackdoctor> привет народ
<blackdoctor> русскоговорящие есть?
<blackdoctor> нужна помощьб по vnc
<Fafhrd> именно vnc?
<blackdoctor> да
<Fafhrd> в чем проблема?
<blackdoctor> проблема в том, что при подключении у меня показывается серый экран и галочки. типа буфер обмена разрешить и тд... более ни каких кнопок
<nessessary129> enlish??
<blackdoctor> признаюсь, я начинающий убунтолог))) я тупой 1снег, но на кубунте автоматизирую магазины)))
<blackdoctor> а сейчас и сервера 1с хочу перевести на 1с))) вот и занялся вопросом
<blackdoctor> not Eng, sor
<r0073r> lol
<r0073r> what??
<blackdoctor> тфу, сервера на кубунту хочу перевести))) глюки винды достали))) а опыт использования домашнего компа на кубунте радует стабильностью
<blackdoctor> народу много, а русскоязычных и свободных маловато)))
<BluesKaj> !ru | blackdoctor
<ubottu> blackdoctor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<giovanni89> !list
<ubottu> giovanni89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<giovanni89> ciao a tutti
<giovanni89> come si utulizza il programma?
<giovanni89> !list
<BluesKaj> !it | giovanni89
<ubottu> giovanni89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SeanFromQueens> from within Dolphin, afp://goflexhome.local:548 cannot be accessed, it is a NAS that can be accessed from my Windows partition and my Mac but not Kubuntu
<SeanFromQueens> Anyone have any idea what is the problem?  https://imgur.com/iUfvf0Z screenshot of Dolphin and the GoFlexHome Folder defaults to "Open with GwenView" as if it weren't a folder but a pic
<SeanFromQueens> Going through Samba almost always times out
<SeanFromQueens> 238 people in this chat room, and it is quiet like a morgue
<SeanFromQueens> 283*
<Mamarok> patience is a virtue...
<alvin> Some of us are probably at Fosdem
<JunkHunk> hello please a tip: I want a text file always ready when openning kate text editor how do I stock it?
<krise> im getting this error message when im trying to access my external hard drive. can anybody tell me what is this means
<JunkHunk> sessions will do
<krise> An error occurred while accessing 'Viirus', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/krise/Viirus: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/krise/Viirus"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Input/output error NTFS is either
<krise> inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details.
<krise> viirus is my hard drive name
<BluesKaj> krise, not exactly an appropriate handle
<parsnip`> no ideas on how to use .Xresources in kubuntu?
<parsnip`> no ideas on how to use .Xresources in kubuntu?
<netstar> Man am loving KDE 5.2
<netstar> It's like 4.x didn't happen
<netstar> Well done to all involved!
<kyle_balkissoon> hey, I am trying to configure xorg.conf to work with 4 monitors and 2 graphics cards
<kyle_balkissoon> Is there a way to make 1 x-screen with 2 gpus
<netstar> Yeah
<netstar> I think if they are the same card it's ok?
<kyle_balkissoon> two different cards
<kyle_balkissoon> sadly bill gates winblows works perfectly fine
<kyle_balkissoon> but developing on windoze isn't fun
<netstar> That is a true statement
<netstar> It's also expensive
<kyle_balkissoon> I'm here on my real name and I am a proud software pirate ;)
<kyle_balkissoon> (in Canada for personal use piracy isn't enforceable)
<kyle_balkissoon> Well as long as you downloaded it before january 1
<netstar> You don't need to pirate anything
<kyle_balkissoon> but back to kubuntu
<kyle_balkissoon> is there a way to pass two device arguments in the "Screen" section of a xorg.conf
<netstar> man xorg.conf?
<netstar> I imagine it's driver specific?
<netstar> two GPUs!
<kyle_balkissoon> I have the open source nvidia drivers
<kyle_balkissoon> two graphics card
<kyle_balkissoon> (s)
<netstar> kyle_balkissoon: use the Nvidia binary and their setup tool
<kyle_balkissoon> I tried that, it wants me to make a second x-screen for the second card
<kyle_balkissoon> which doesn't allow me to drag a window from monitor set 1 to monitor set 2
<kyle_balkissoon> there really needs to be a make your own xorg.conf for dummies tutorial
<martasbncz> .brej večír
<martasbncz> hledal bych utilitku,co mi na trase vypíše pingy
<martasbncz> ví někdo jak na to ?
<soee> !sl martasbncz
<soee> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<parsnip> does kubuntu use lightdm?
<soee> parsnip: 14.10 yes, in 15.04 sddm will be used
<parsnip> is there some file like /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup ?
<parsnip> I'm trying to get .Xresources to work, but doesn't seem to.
<parsnip> Not sure where to ask.
<soee> parsnip: sorry i dont know this
<parsnip> and 14.04 too?
<parsnip> Thank you.
<soee> parsnip: what about it ?
<parsnip> also uses lightdm?
<soee> parsnip: tbh i dont remmber, but if you need it you can install it
<soee> both kdm and lightdm should work just fone
<soee> *fone
<soee> *fine
<parsnip> sure. kubuntu 14.04 works fine as is. but i have trouble with .Xresources. Thanks though.
#kubuntu 2015-02-01
<BoyDark> Notte
<lelik> hello
<lelik> i have a problem with my kubuntu
<lelik> after installing nvidia drivers and rebooting i can see only black screen and mouse cursor
<usuario_> hola a todos
<usuario_> Aqui no se habla Español verdad?
<zzillezz> good morning
<zzillezz> is there a way to make firefox or chromium look better with the plasma5 look ?
<JunkHunk> hello I am using kubuntu 14.04 64 bits and I tried installing under wine office 2007 32 bits enterprise which I previously run on windows 7 32 bits flawlessly but under wine in kubuntu 64 bits I am getting this error: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=83120 I think it is related to 64 bits wine  libraries nut I dont know how to fix it please help!!!!
<JunkHunk> I found this thread to help me solve the problem: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30785 but I am not good enough with english...
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 30785 in msi "MS Office 2007 reports msmxl 5 as uninstalled (WoW64)" [Minor,New]
<tolis> hello
<JunkHunk> hello
<tolis> here i can ask solution for a problem?
<JunkHunk> yes
<JunkHunk> I did a while ago...
<JunkHunk> nobody answered though
<tolis> haha , nice:P
<JunkHunk> you need to do your own search and use this as a complement
<tolis> i did but nothing :D i have  a problem with the mouse , i have a zalman gaming mouse but found no way to make it work , with search some more then
<JunkHunk> perhaps someone here knows the problem or even had it
<JunkHunk> give clues then
<JunkHunk> model...os version..
<Sadale> testing: testing: http://google.com
<frac> Salve!
<frac> !list
<ubottu> frac: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jubo2> Hello and big Thanks, Thanks for the great GNU/Linux Kubuntu14 OS
<jubo2> then..
<jubo2> problem..
<jubo2> [13:39] <jubo2> I like my OSes in English
<jubo2> [13:40] <jubo2> But I'd also like to have an calendar that starts with a Monday and a 24 hr clock
<jubo2> [13:40] <jubo2> these I can have if I choose Finnish
<jubo2> [13:40] <jubo2> But I don't want to choose Finnish coz I have to keep on translating stuff back to English anytime a problem appears with some SW or sometihng
<unopaste> jubo2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vegaonee> I'm having issues with my wireless connection in Kubuntu 14.10 (Plasma 4). I sometimes loose the wireless connection to my router and can't get it back unless I reboot the computer. What can be the issue?
<vegaonee> I read that upgrading to kernel 3.17 might help, but I rather use the "official" kernel if possible.
<soee_> vegaonee: hi, sorry but i never had such problem. Wait a bit and maybe others help you
<soee_> vegaonee: also try asking on #ubuntu
<vegaonee> soee_: Thanks :) I will wait.
<vegaonee> What I can add: I don't think it's a DNS issue, as I can't even reconnect to the wireless network. And when I'm connected to it, everything is fine. I suddenly get disconnected to the network and can't connect back. This happens after a few hours of use of the distro.
<Walex> vegaonee: some wireless drivers or wireless chips are buggy and eventually get in a "hung" state.
<Walex> vegaonee: try to see if 'rmmod' of the driver and then 'modprobe' it back works instead of rebooting.
<vegaonee> Walex: That sounds reasonable.
<Walex> vegaonee: or switch off wireless and then back on. But usually it takes a full driver reset.
<vegaonee> Walex: Any lasting solution?
<vegaonee> Walex: Yeah, just switching wireless on and off doesn't help. It just makes things worse I think.
<Walex> vegaonee: change wireless hw? Extensive kernel debugging.
<vegaonee> Walex: What about kernel 3.17 upgrade?
<Walex> vegaonee: a lot of wireless chip are badly designed and buggy. They work under MS-Windows only because the driver author gets told by the hw designer how to work around the bugs.
<vegaonee> I actually have a wireless card laying around. Maybe I plug it in and wait for a fix?
<Walex> vegaonee: the same buggy-but-Windows-driver-knows-where happens a lot also to USB chips etc.
<vegaonee> Walex: I see. That sounds bad, since the laptop is brand new and I prefer to run Linux or BSD on it.
<Walex> vegaonee: lots of Taiwanese etc. companies get chips designed by the lowest bidder
<vegaonee> Walex: It's an Asus computer.
<vegaonee> Haha :)
<Walex> as one NASA astronaut one said before liftoff: I am sitting on a huge cylinder full of explosive and all I can think is that it was built by the lowest bidder
<Walex> vegaonee: doing non-buuggy hw design is very difficult BTW.
<vegaonee> Walex: I see.
<vegaonee> Walex: Can you tell me more how to do this: "try to see if 'rmmod' of the driver and then 'modprobe' it back works instead of rebooting."?
<Walex> vegaonee: ASUS stuff is usually good, but even they buy stuff from random people.
<vegaonee> Walex: Yeah, I have had pretty good experience with them and Linux.
<Walex> vegaonee: you have to figure out which "module" name the driver has.
<Walex> vegaonee: try 'lsmod | less' for any plausible names.
<vegaonee> Walex: Better grep that lsmod somehow
<Walex> vegaonee: or use 'lspci' -n' to find the PCI id of the wireless and look it up in the '.map' files in the kernel modules directory
<vegaonee> Walex: This is a bit of a new territory for me. Hardware debugging...
<Walex> vegaonee: no, it is "system integration", and it is not easy.
<vegaonee> Anyway, what about installing a proprietary driver?
<Walex> vegaonee: one cannot put components together and expect that they "just work". Specs are ambiguous, designs are buggy, ...
<Walex> vegaonee: probably a lot buggier.
<vegaonee> Or plugging in the other network card and take it back out? Wouldn't that restart some service ?
<Walex> vegaonee: it is not the service, it is driver state or the firmware state of the device.
<vegaonee> Walex: Ah, okay.
<Walex> vegaonee: I have a USB 3G modem by Huawaei, sometimes I need to unplug the device itself, so it resets its firmware state, sometimes I just 'rmmod' and 'modprobe' again its driver.
<vegaonee> Walex: What about restarting the network manager to see it that might be the issue?
<Walex> vegaonee: sometimes it works for a day without needing reset, sometimes it is quite frequent.
<vegaonee> Walex: Yeah, that sounds like the issue.
<vegaonee> Walex: Like my issue*
<Walex> vegaonee: it is *unlikely* that it is the NetworkManager, but restarting it might help.
<vegaonee> Walex: What network manager do Kubuntu 14.10 use?
<vegaonee> Walex: The package name.
<Walex> vegaonee: sometimes it is the WiFi (or 3G network) that causes trouble, because the WiFi AP might emit slightly nonstandard network frames that trigger bugs in the device firmware.
<Walex> vegaonee: the package name has got no relationship to starting or stopping the NetworkManager.
<Walex> vegaonee: and I don't use it, so I don't know.
<vegaonee> Walex: Ah, okay.
<vegaonee> Walex: Yeah, I sometimes get back the connection by restarting the router.
<vegaonee> Walex: But it works on other devices without a restart I think. So that is not the main issue I guess.
<vegaonee> Walex: Thanks a lot for your help! :)
<vegaonee> Walex: But I don't get the wanted output from rmmod by the way.
<Walex> vegaonee: ahhh, so it is a buggy chip-router interaction. Too bad, not all client and routers chips are compatible with each other.
<vegaonee> Walex: Idk, with this driver at least, under Linux. Not in Windows. So I guess :)
<vegaonee> Walex: Gah, I'm even failing trying to restart the network manager. Do you know the proper command for it?
<monkeyjuice> sudo service network-manager restart  ?
<vegaonee> monkeyjuice: Thanks, that was better. Hehe
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rudybotdog> morning BluesKaj\
<BluesKaj> 'Morning rudybotdog ...cold!
<rudybotdog> -4 here
<tolis> hello
<BluesKaj> hi tolis
<tolis> can i ask for a solution here?
<BluesKaj> yes, ask away
<tolis> ok good , here it comes
<tolis> i have a zalman usb gaming mouse
<tolis> i see the led lights are on , but it can't operate
<tolis> althought other normal mice fuction properly
<BluesKaj> sorry tolls I have no idea why it doesn't work , a mouse should work automarically ...does lsusb show the mouse as a device
<tolis> it founds this "Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. "
<alokmahor> Hello
<BluesKaj> tolis, there doesn't seem to be much info out there except for recompiling the kernel, which is difficult for some https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/473200-USB-Gaming-Mouse-04d9-a078-not-working-in-linux-plus-workaround
<tolis> hm , saw a solution like that but i am new to linux:D
<tolis> found the file hid.h but how can i adjust the value? cant save changes
<BluesKaj> tolis, most likely you need root permissions kdesudo or sudo depending on whether you use a text editor or the terminal
<tolis> ok ty will try:)
<tolis> if u are still here , ty really much , worked:D
<BluesKaj> tolis, glad to hear
<Oli_> hello
<benexttime> boa hi
<jamil_1> hello all
<jamil_1> no answer from #ubuntu
<jamil_1> kubuntu is suddenly refusing to boot, in grub rescue doing ls (hd0,4) shows nothing, though ls (hd0,2) lists files in that partition
<jamil_1> 4 is the boot partition, 2 is another ext2 partition
<jstorey> Did you change something before kubuntu failed?
<jamil_1> jstorey: didn't change anything
<jstorey> It's possible that you have a bad disk.
<jamil_1> jstorey: what should I do ?
<jstorey> You could try reinstalling. If it's only bad sectors, reinstall should allow you to reformat and lock out bad sectors.
<jstorey> Of course, that would destroy any data on the disk, which may not be desireable.
<jamil_1> jstorey: how about boot through usb drive and reinstall grub ?
<jstorey> What I do, in a case where I suspect a bad disk, is to add a new disk, reinstall, then mount the old disk to attempt to recover whatever files I can.
<jstorey> jamil_1: that's an option
<jstorey> I've never actually had a situation where reinstalling grub helped. Of course, that's a good thing to try.
<jamil_1> jstorey: I am on a laptop so can't just add a new disk
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, I've had boot-repair work for me after an upgrade that broke grub, either that or grub instal from livbe media will usually work
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos
<jstorey> Hirens boot cd has worked for me a couple of times.
<jstorey> it's pretty good at finding and fixing corrupted partition tables.
<jstorey> There are several others.
<jstorey> When my laptop drive started throwing enough errors to make it unbootable, I put in a new drive, reinstalled, then bought an adapter that allowed me to mount the old drive via usb.
<jstorey> It's just a small block that you plug your drive into, then plug the usb into your laptop.
<jstorey> Of course, I've had enough problems with bad disks, that I now just make sure my important files are all backed up to a cloud service.
<jstorey> Then, at the first hint of bad disk, I replace it, reinstall, and recover important files.
<jstorey> I consider the hard drive as a disposable commodity.
<jamil_1> jstorey: I hope its not because of bad sectors
<jstorey> I hope not, as well. Confused partitions are much easier to fix.
<jstorey> bad sectors make for a bad day.
<jstorey> Here's an article that points to some good rescue cd's. Maybe you'll find a solution there. http://lifehacker.com/5984707/five-best-system-rescue-discs
<jamil_1> jstorey: oh thanks, I have a bootable usb drive that I'm going to use
<jstorey> Good luck.
<jstorey> I'm new to irc. How are you causing your responses to be directed to me?
<jstorey> I mean, I get an alert, so you must be doing something to cause that. Right?
<wook> windows 10 is coming back...and now...20 years later...we're back to...AmigaWorkbench!
<BluesKaj_> jstorey, yes by using your nick it auto highlights in the client
<jstorey> BluesKaj_, like this?
<BluesKaj> that would havw worked except there's no spce after my nick, jstorey , and you can use the tab key to autofill the nick
<jstorey> BluesKaj: Is this better?
<BluesKaj> jstorey, yes like that
<jstorey> BluesKaj: Thanks. I appreciate the help.
<BluesKaj> jstorey, glad to help
<Felishia> is there a screen recorder that works with KDE?
<Felishia> nothing works... with simplescreenrecorder I get weird results, I record and I get an screenshot of what I was doing 1 hour ago...
<BluesKaj> Felishia, recordmydesktop?
<Felishia> sud apt-get?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Felishia> apparently it's installed, let's see
<Felishia> BluesKaj, WTF again it records my screen of 1 hour ago... with the audio and the movements of the current moment
<Felishia> even the hour is wrong
<Felishia> it says 1 hour ago
<BluesKaj> Felishia, is the time correct in the panel?
<Felishia> nope, not in the recorded video
<Felishia> it has the windows I was using some time ago
<BluesKaj> no I mean the clock in the panel
<Felishia> yes
<Felishia> it says 19:07
<Felishia> my vid says 18:42 and got the windows of that moment
<BluesKaj> strange
<Felishia> DX
<Felishia> gonna restart
<toor__> |list
<toor__> !list
<ubottu> toor__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yu_> anyone got tips on repairing cups?
<yu_> lame distro cant find my printer anymore
<Walex> yu_: that's a bit "generic"
<Walex> yu_: the typical UNIX way is not that the "
<Walex> yu_: the typical UNIX way is not that the distro finds your printer, but you know what printer you have and where you have it and you configure the system accordingly.
<yu_> it worked fine until I needed it today
<Walex> yu_: there are many "autoconfig" mechanisms but they all fail in several cases, on both MS-Windows and GNU/Linux. Not on Macs usually, but that's just because Macs are designed to offer limited options that you cannot change.
<yu_> and now it says printerservice not available
<yu_> and something about invalid filedecriptor
<Walex> yu_: "rinterservice not available" is better than "it dont work"
<Walex> yu_: "invalid filedecriptor" is bad news.
<Walex> yu_: the first check is to open http://localhost:631/ which is the native CUPS interface.
<yu_> cant connect it says when I try that
<Walex> yu_: that's indeed bad news. because if the printer service is indeed not running it means it crashed, and that might mean some hw problems.
<yu_> hw?
<Walex> yu_: try: sudo service cups restart
<yu_> ok
<Walex> yu_: well, programs don't just crash, unless rthey are quite buggy and CUPS is pretty reliable.
<Walex> yu_: and then try again to look at http://localhost:631/
<yu_> now it works, but what do I look for from there?
<Walex> yu_: the system logs, usually service daemons do write to the logs to indicate why they are terminating.
<Walex> yu_: typically the files 'syslog' and 'daemon.log' in '/var/log'
<Walex> yu_: if you get access to http://localhost:631/ it ought to list your printers if any
<yu_> thanks so much Walex
<yu_> now I can print again
<yu_> I was so frustrated and thought I had to reinstall kubuntu with formatting the partition with it,,, such an easy fix if one just know how
<yu_> is this the problem? "hpfax: [3537]: error: Failed to create /var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip"
<Walex> yu_: that looks not very good
<Walex> yu_: maybe there is no free space left.
<Walex> yu_: with systems that are mostly "open" it is never necessary to reinstall, one just fixes the problem.
<Walex> yu_: but that require having some system administration skill. System that have hundreds of components and dozens of service daemons built out of them don't "just work" forever. Whether they are GNU/Linux or MS-Windows or Mac OSX or even iOS or Android.
<yu_> even tho I used different linux distros for a decade I dont know much just last month started readijg a socalled linux bible to try to understand more
<yu_> supposedly about 10 GB left on partition with var
<Walex> yu_: then it must be something else. check the existence of intermediate directories.
<Walex> yu_: and then their permissions.
<Walex> yu_: or it could be that the filesystem got a bit scrambled during a crash and there was no full 'fsck' repair.
<yu_> I wonder if it was a mistake to not give /var a partition by itself
<yu_> the machine do crash sometimes, not often and even shutdown from bash dont quite work either, so I end up holding poweerbutton for a while
<Walex> yu_: and hopefully when it restarts you accept to do 'fsck' even if it takes a while?
<yu_> dont know what fsck is, but I never canceled anything system asked for,it never asked for amnything at reboot
<jalcine> yu_: you should let it go into recovery mode and do a fsck
#kubuntu 2016-02-01
<bprompt> hmm just hmm I've never set up a media.... how did you set it, you picked out "media" from the pulldown menu for the partition type, when creating the partition?
<darksim> No it wasn't available be default so I typed it in
<bprompt> har har
<bprompt> darksim:   anyway... just do away with it, /media is just mounting filesystem and devices, so, they're just pointer entries, you don't need a partitiion for that
<bprompt> I assume you meant that partition for videos, music, documents and such, well
<darksim> Yes
<bprompt> just rename it then... to ... say    multimedia :)
<bprompt> or my documents
<darksim> Can I create my own mountpoints?
<bprompt> darksim:    what do you mean?
<darksim> Well you already have the default stuff like /bin /etc /mnt /usr etc.
<bprompt> well, those are not mountpoints, those are actual directories
<darksim> Can I just make one new that doesn't exist, name it for instance /newmedia and make that the mountpoint of that HDD
<Dragnslcr> Yes, you can mount devices to any directory
<bprompt> can you make a new directory?  heck, you can make as many as you wish, sure, and name it whatever, so long they don't conflict with other devices
<darksim> Can it be created in the root directory?
<Dragnslcr> Keep in mind that the directory doesn't even have to be empty
<Dragnslcr> Yes, you can create new directories in the root directory
<darksim> Along etc, bin, mnt etc.
<Dragnslcr> You'll need to use sudo, of course
<darksim> Dragnslcr: if I'm using the graphical installer on a liveusb?
<bprompt> darksim:    in case you haven't noticed at the $HOME directory, there's a ~/Music and  a ~/Videos and ~/Pictures and ~/Documents folders, btw
<darksim> Manual disk setup
<Dragnslcr> You wouldn't create the directory during the install
<darksim> So I'd have to manually set this up post-install?
<Dragnslcr> You create it afterwards, then you can mount whatever device you want to it
<darksim> Perma-mount it, I don't want it to act like a usb flash drive
<darksim> Where it's unmounted until I try and access it for the first time that session
<Dragnslcr> If it's a partition on the disk you're installing to, there might be an option to enter the mount point when you format the disk
<Dragnslcr> I haven't gone through the installer in a long time, so I don't remember offhand
<bprompt> darksim:   for the installation, you only need, "/"  and "swap", is all, partitions wise, just for the install, now, if you want one for your videos and music and docs, create a partitiion, say ntfs and name it "multimedia depot" or so
<bprompt> darksim:    $HOME is fine at sdc3, and the ~ folder will already have those directories I mentioned, Pictures, Videos, Documents and Music
<darksim> But I can't mount the HDD to all those different folders at once, right?
<bprompt> but is not a bad idea to have a partitiion for media only, just don't give it a mountpoint type of "media" =), since it will conflict, as you can see
<darksim> Just confused why it worked before and why it's a conflict now...
<darksim> I guess I'll have to come up with a new name that's indentifiable
<darksim> identifiable...
<darksim> I think... /mass will do
<bprompt> darksim:   you can't mount w0t?   the system will mount, whatever is in /etc/fstab <--- so, if /etc/fstab has it, even if it's say a dvd or an external hdd or a network one, the system will mount it
<darksim> as in mass storage, short name
<darksim> Just saying that my computer as of now, has a 1TB HDD mounted onto /media
<bprompt>   /mass?   what the?   I think you need to work some more on your naming =P, how about /stuff ?  or /things?
<darksim> Faster to type
<darksim> stuff looks too sloppy
<bprompt> so it's mass =)
<darksim> No offense :P
<bprompt> hehehe
<bprompt> mass? for what? to make bread?  to make tortillas?   is that a molecular mass?     your catholic chums will think you're often at church when they'd see the /mass, so they'd figure you have lots of church "mass" docs =)
<darksim> It's multi-use
<bprompt> same goes for "stuff" and "things"
<darksim> It's like stuff but more academically nonsensical
<bprompt> heheh
<darksim> works better than mounting it on /dev/null
<darksim> at least
<bprompt> anyhow... use, whatever works, I myself think mass is terrible, but, different strokes for different folks, it depends, some namings maybe longer, or too descriptive, but they're unambiguous and you can pick them up at a glance when needed quick
<darksim> Let's not bring down the world on naming, shall we? ;)
<darksim> Next time I'm doing a complete wipe I think I'm going to try LVM at last :D
<bprompt> lvm for a 1tb hdd.....oooooookkkk
<darksim> Well I have a 256GB SSD too, LVM just seems nifty
<darksim> Also snapshot backups and ability to extend/shrink partitions easily
<darksim> Anyways, installtion complete, time to reboot
<darksim> Thank you! <3
<philoniare> is there anyone who has created a custom keyboard layout?
<aadasdwe> heeey
<Guest84228> hello
<Guest84228> does anyone know a pdf file with terminal commands
<Guest84228> for ubuntu
<Arazel> Hello.  First time in this channel.
<solvarr> Hey all
<solvarr> How do I link an application to an activity?
<valorie> solvarr: KDE applications can be linked, others are problematica
<valorie> -a
<Hank> hey
<Hank> hey
<bob2021> Hi.  I'm using lightdm and the kde greeter.  When I boot and then log in, it seems that the machine changes splash screens back and forth like 6 times before the desktop comes up.  Can this be improved upon?  Thanks.
<valorie> bob2021: in what version of kubuntu?
<valorie> sddm is the default
<valorie> I found problems when I had both lightdm and sddm installed
<bob2021> valorie: you don't remember me?  I'm hurt :(
<valorie> I remember you
<valorie> but not your k version
<bob2021> I uninstalled sddm.  it's ubuntu 15.10 with kde installed on top
<valorie> lol
<bob2021> varlorie well its nice to know that i'm more than just a k version to you
<valorie> you like lightdm more or so?
<bob2021> valorie: i haven't been doing this long enough to have a preference, but i didn't see a reason to change more than necessary
<valorie> we used it up through 14.04 I think
<valorie> well, you uninstalled the default
<bob2021> valorie: well, i installed k on top of ubuntu, so from another perspective, i just restored the default
<valorie> I also found kdm installed and also uninstalled that, so you could check for that.....
<valorie> sure, and you probably could get better help with lightdm in #ubuntu
<bob2021> valorie: no i definitely can't get help in #ubuntu
<valorie> why is that?
<bob2021> i'm embarassed
<valorie> it's a much bigger channel
<bob2021> look, what's past is past, i can move on from it, i don't hold a grudge
<bob2021> besides, if i was going to #ubuntu, you and I never would have met
<valorie> .... for lightdm, I said
<bob2021> is there a reason to swtich to sddm?
<valorie> we prefer it because KDE devels prefer it and support it
<bob2021> valorie but... what?
<valorie> lightdm requires devels to sign a CLA to submit any patches
<bob2021> why rather
<valorie> and most non-Canonical employees don't like doing that
<bob2021> valorie but is there anything better about sddm?
<valorie> it is supported by our upstream
<bob2021> valorie what about features and all that? appearance? behavior?
<bob2021> ohhh wait i remember now
<bob2021> the reason i didn't use sddm is that my username never showed up
<bob2021> i always got a password box without being able to select a user and i said fuck it
<valorie> that's odd
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bob2021> that was totally English, I'm pretty sure
<valorie> please don't make me kick you
<bob2021> can we get back to the splash screens?
<valorie> multi-user support is coming to sddm, but you are right that right now it is single user
<bob2021> and that single user wasn't me, because my password didn't work
<bob2021> but any-hoo, i'm really focused on the splash screens
<valorie> hey soee
<soee> hiho valorie
<valorie> soee: were you at fosdem?
<soee> valorie: nope but i know lordieva1er was :)
<valorie> this chan was pretty quiet with all devels who attended
<bob2021> ok lets see if its fixed now
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<valorie> wb, lord of nickserv
<lordievader> Hehe, I forgot I might not have been identified to nickserv ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Taggnostr2> is there a way to temporarily disable all the notifications?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2, yes in the system tray settings
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, do I just uncheck "notifications"?
<BluesKaj> yes, then recheck it whjen you want notifiers
<Taggnostr2> I still get a popup from quassel, but no beep
<Taggnostr2> also plasma just segfaulted :)
<Taggnostr2> and now I got the beep and a weird-looking popup at the top of the screen
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2, update and upgrade
<Taggnostr2> I did it this morning
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, I tried to re-enable and disable them again, and I always seem to get the popup, and sometimes the beep too
<Taggnostr2> would switching to a separate activity prevent notifications for apps running on the other activities?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2, uncheck notifications in the general mode/options of system tray settings
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, that's what I did
<Taggnostr2> they still are unchecked, but I got popup and beep for the message you just sent me
<Taggnostr2> it's the option between media player and networks, right?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2, the check your irc client setings
<BluesKaj> then
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, I could disable it from quassel, but I was looking for a more general solution
<Taggnostr2> also because I would have to disable all the notifications and reenable them again every time
<BluesKaj> well one of the advantages of using Konversation is not needing to set that option
<BluesKaj> the tab turns is coloured when there's a general message and specifically chosen colour if your nick is used in the chat
<BluesKaj> tab text rather
<acher88> Is there anything in system settings > start up/shutdown > background services?
<acher88> can't recall if knotify etc runs in the background or just on demand?
<BluesKaj> acher88, ststus notifier manager was running in start up/shutdown > background services here, but I don't see anything about knotify
<BluesKaj> ststus=status
<Guest3642> hi
<cortexman> how do i disable alt showing me a "Type your command" window on my right monitor when using Terminal?
<noaXess> hey all and good evening
<noaXess> installed 15.10 and wondering if there is any similar as ktimetracker to track times automatically if i switch to another desktop.. in ktimetracker it was possibe
<noaXess> and a good feature
<Aristide> noaXess: Sorry I know only KTimeTracker
<noaXess> hm.. but seams that ktimetracker won't be migrated to KF5 ;(
<marcellus> hi! I just installed Kubuntu 15.10 a couple of days ago and everytime I open Dolphin or System settings, it freezes!
<marcellus> It was a fresh install
<marcellus> any ideas what can I do?
<marcellus_> hi marcellus
<marcellus> hi back marcellus
<marcellus_> I have the same problem
<marcellus_> and I reinstalled but no changes
<marcellus> yup. seems like I'll have to go back to 14.04...
<drleviathan> I installed 15.10 this weekend (from 14.10) and did not have that problem.
<drleviathan> marcellus, maybe you should make a second (test) user account and see if the problem happens there?
<drleviathan> I wonder if some kde settings that were migrated over are causing the problem.
<drleviathan> or... was a complete clean install that cleared our your $HOME dir?
<marcellus> it was a clean installation
<marcellus> first I used ext2...
<marcellus> then ext4
<drleviathan> hrm... maybe disable all advanced eye-candy effects and verify that you have the right video driver (I'm just guessing here)
<marcellus> What I did, as I always do, is use just 2GB for swap partition...
<drleviathan> I've seen cases where plasma didn't work well because it was still running on the intel chipset and I had an nvidia alternative GPU
<marcellus> ... I think I have a hybrid chipset...
<acher88> can be problems with those I think?
<marcellus> I am using the 'recommended' driver....
<drleviathan> maybe disable all eye-candy anyway and try again.
<marcellus> ok. I'll try that
<drleviathan> btw, when it "freezes" what exactliy freezes?  the whole system or just the dolphin window?
<marcellus> for example, I open dolphin and it freezes the whole screen for 1-2 seconds
<drleviathan> keyboard also freezes? (do you have access to virtual terminals?  e.g. ctrl + shift + F1 through F5)
<marcellus> the when I open system settings
<marcellus> or anything that has to do with the system
<drleviathan> I see, it blocks for a finite time and recovers.
<marcellus> yes
<marcellus> it works on after the 2 seconds
<marcellus> how do I disable the eye-candy stuff?
<drleviathan> yeah, the only idea I've got is that it is trying to so some eye-candy on the CPU
<drleviathan> settings --> desktop behavior --> Desktop effects  (I think)
<nyan> hey guys
<nyan> was hoping for a bit of help?
<nyan> when I reboot/shutdown my computer freezes
<nyan> ive edited the grub file like a forum said so, and it hasn't helped
<drleviathan> "freezes" how exactly?  GUI still visible but mouse + keyboard don't work?
<drleviathan> goes black and takes forever to actually shutdown
<drleviathan> ?
<marcellus> it freezes like when you take a screenshot
<nyan> like the kubuntu logo is visible, but the little spinning thing just freezes when I shut down. BUT when I REBOOT, it goes totally black.
<marcellus> mouse, keyboard, everything is frozen
<drleviathan> sorry marcellus, I was talking to nyan
<marcellus> hahha
<marcellus> no problem
<drleviathan> nyan, still have access to virtual terminals?  ctrl + shfit + F1 through F5 ?
<nyan> nope
<nyan> nothing works
<nyan> at all
<nyan> complete freeze/black screen
<drleviathan> started all of a sudden? or after a new install?
<nyan> It's been starting all of a sudden on Kubuntu and other flavours of Ubuntu too...just out of nowwhere. Never encountered the issues before, my computer is perfectly "healthy" (checked the memory, the disk for errors etc). Don't know what to do.
<nyan> And my computer isn't old either, so it's weird.
<drleviathan> "and other flavours"... what, you installed new stuff?  or it is already dual booted? or you booted off of DVD or USB?
<nyan> Meaning I tried previous flavours before, wiped the drive completely and installed Kubuntu to see if it would make any difference trying difference flavours but evidently it didn't.
<nyan> Also read forums of different users encountering similar issues too.
<drleviathan> it freezed when you logout? or only on shutdown?
<nyan> I honestly haven't  tried log out. I'll try it now and get back to you.
<nyan> Log out is fine.
<drleviathan> alas, I don't have a good theory about what is wrong
<nyan> I know, right? That's what the guys in Ubuntu said too. :P
<nyan> Don't worry about it. Thanks for your time. :)
<drleviathan> but according to your info it really is during the shutdown itself.
<nyan> Yep, it does seem to be the shut down only.
<nyan> Strange.
<nyan> Might try a reinstall.
<nyan> :)
<drleviathan> btw, after you reinstall, you "apt-get upgrade" right?
<drleviathan> that is, you're apt-get upgraded right now?
<nyan> As in upgrading the operating system? I'm using 15.10
<nyan> though the issue happened in the previous release suddenly too
<nyan> I thought upgrading would help
<nyan> :/
<drleviathan> the install medium is always out of date on distribution.
<drleviathan> after an install you open an terminal and make sure you have all the latest udpates
<drleviathan> that were releases after the install ISO was cut
<nyan> Okay, it installed and unpacked 1 update. I'll try reboot I guess.
<nyan> brb
<drleviathan> nyan, you did "apt-get update" first?
<nyan> It prompted me to install updates when I first installed it, yes.
<nyan> Downloaded them all
<nyan> tried to reboot
<drleviathan> ok then, it is unlikly to have been fixed, but good luck
<nyan> got the issue again
<nyan> i'll try it once more
<drleviathan> wow, rapid turnaround
<nyan_> nope same issue again :(
<nyan_> just always have to power off with the button
 * drleviathan does not know.
<nyan_> I know you dont.
<nyan_> Just gonna chill here for a bit.
<nyan_> Thanks for your help though :)
<drleviathan> nyan, I googled a bit.  It seems there were some problems with the grub splash screen.
<drleviathan> someone caims to have fixed their problem by "disabling 3D acceleration in the bios" whatever that means
<nyan> ah
<nyan> could be it
<drleviathan> this link.  might be relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236476/how-do-i-diagnose-hang-on-shutdown
<nyan> and I found another thing to type in grub file
<nyan> I'll try them both :)
<nyan> cheers
<darksim> I'm liking Kubuntu 15.10 so far. Only a few quirks I want to fix. Like why I can't drag and drop files into Chrome to open them with Chrome
<bob2021> valorie: do you think my kde-freezing issues might improve if I switched to wayland?
<valorie> hey bob2021, you'll get better information if you ask the chan, not me
<valorie> :-)
<bob2021> valorie well, so far, kinda the other way
<valorie> I've not tested wayland yet, but I hear it is coming along well
<bob2021> but ok i'll try it
<valorie> ask questions in #plasma where the experts live
<bob2021> channel:  Do you think Valorie would advise me to switch to wayland to reduce kde freezes and video issues?
<valorie> rofl
<Fritigern> So plasma 5.5.3 landed in the backports PPA... I am a little scared to try it out...
<valorie> Fritigern: I've been running it for at least a week
<valorie> and am now upgrading to 5.5.4
<valorie> you'll be fine
<Fritigern> valorie: Remember my pont issues? They are supposedly fixed in 5.5.x so I am quite eager to upgrade...
<valorie> I suggest you do that then
<Fritigern> pont = font
<valorie> you can always ppa-purge if you don't like it
<valorie> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> just set that up ahead of time
<Fritigern> I already have it, but thanks for reminding me)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> restarting for .4
<Fritigern> I also have y-ppa-manager which is also a great help
#kubuntu 2016-02-02
<Fritigern> valorie: how did your update go?
<valorie> perfectly
<valorie> the only thing I noticed is that yakuake didn't auto-start
<Fritigern> That could be just a matter of re-saving Yakuake's configuration. Which prolly happened anyay the moment you manually started it
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I won't file a bug until *next* restart
<Fritigern> Yaku has saved my life several times already. Like when I need to kill process so-and-so but don;t know the exact process name or PID :-)
<valorie> I use it constantly
<valorie> so convenient
<Fritigern> BTW, have you noticed that Alt-F2 is no longer the only key combo that makes the box apper? (I believe it's called KRunner, but i could be wrong). It also happens when I accidentally hit Alt+Space
<valorie> yes, that's krunner
<valorie> alt+space is the new standard
<valorie> alt+f2 continues to work as well
<valorie> control+escape for system activity
<Fritigern> It's the new standard? It's a pain, that's what it is! You have no idea how often i have accidentally hit Al+Space, those keys are way too close together
<Fritigern> Seriously, whoever came up with that combo needs a good kick in the pants, and another one
<valorie> ah, I prefer it
<valorie> I think you can deselect that
<valorie> in systemsettings somewhere
<Fritigern> Here I am, playing this game, navigating around opstacles and jumping with the spacebar, so I hit alt-space by accident, KRunner recieves the focus and I can say goodbye to another highscore.
<valorie> lol
<Fritigern> And I will definitely deselect it when I find it
<valorie> type shortcut in krunner and you're there
<Fritigern> Which reminds me, I chose the right meta key as compose key so i can put accents on characters and create the Euro sign and more. But although the setting will work for a while, it eventually reverts to default behaviour, making me to redo those settings. Any idea why this happens?
<valorie> do you have a permissions problem in your $HOME perhaps?
<valorie> perhaps you've used sudo to run something rather than kdesudo or so
<valorie> people are always advising to use sudo in this chan when that should not be done
<Fritigern> Not that I know of. I'd expect a perms problem to be in .config if there is one.
<valorie> in that it works, but messes up permissions
 * Fritigern does not use kdesudo when using a CLI command
<valorie> of course
<valorie> you can always chown your home, which will never hurt anything
<valorie> like chown -R username folder/
<valorie> folder being ~/home/username/
<valorie> and of course your actual username
<Fritigern> I think that instead of using a big rock in the form of chown -R, i'd prefer to use tree -ug > tree.txt (with extra options of course) so I can easily seach for "root" or any group/owner that is not me :-)
<Fritigern> I will make that tree -ug ~/ | grep 'root'  to hilight all root-owned folders. :-)
<valorie> for most people, it just checks and immediately returns
<valorie> if they have problems, it does take awhile to run.....
<valorie> for some reason I used to have to use that in my ~/Music folder
<Fritigern> I am a little weird, I seem to like to do things the hard way :-)
<valorie> some method of ripping my CDs was messing, I guess
<valorie> but now it's dinner time
<valorie> later....
<Fritigern> I downloaded this free album once, and when I extracted the zip file, the files were set to be owned by someone else. So weird.
<Fritigern> Enjoy your noms!
<bass> how do i take a snapshot/create a restore point of current system on kubuntu 15.10?
 * Fritigern wonders why the flip my hope folder has a glibc-2.21 folder in its root folder, and the owner set as root....... Too weird!
<Fritigern> *hope = home
<Fritigern> At any rate, that folder is gone now, and no other files/folders are owned by root.
<Fritigern> Time to reboot and see if 5.5 is as good as they say it is
<Fritigern> I just updated to plasma 5.5.3 via the Kubuntu backports PPA, and now my default font has changed to Noto Sans bold 10pt. Dunno if that was intentional or if it's something that should be reported...
<Fritigern> Changed it to Oxygen Sans Bold 11pt, and now I can read confortably again ;-)
<Fritigern> valorie: My issue with fonts in KFontviewer and Dolphin are still there. A little disappointed, but I will wait for 5.5.4 before I will start to panic.
<valorie> Fritigern: 5.5.4 will be out in backports once a few more people test, I assume
<valorie> noto is now the default, yes
<valorie> better international coverage
<Fritigern> But... bold? Noto bold is a much thicker font than Oxygen bold, it's as if someone suddenly started typing in the impact font. It's a bit of an exaggeration, but it just feels wrong.
<Fritigern> I could give Noto regular a go (or whatever the non-bold version is called)
<valorie> not sure, I didn't really notice a difference
<Fritigern> I just changed from Oxygen Sans bold 11pt to Noto Sans regular 11pt and the difference between those two is not that gret, but make it bold you will really notice the difference
<Fritigern> *great
<valorie> off to visit my daddy
<Fritigern> Anyone using Application Dashboard instead of the default Application Launcher? If so, could you have a look at this bug and see if it affects you too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1511621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1511621 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "Missing dependencies for qml-module-qt-labs-settings and qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel" [High,Confirmed]
<nailbar> I have a problem with Kate adding excecution permissions to all my php files on save. Anyone here know what's going on?
<V___> Hi Guys
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> what are people thinking about project Neon ?
<lordievader> I rather like the idea :)
<yossarianuk> so do I ....
<yossarianuk> As it will be based on ubuntu (right?) then bug-reports at least for the base OS will come back to ubuntu (+kubuntu) I guess
<yossarianuk> i do worry it will make kubuntu less relevant if i'm honest though.
<yossarianuk> (although kubuntu LTS has 5 yr support rather than neon's 2 yr)
<lordievader> There where talks of extending this to other platforms, but they haven't figured out yet how. Docker images were a suggestion.
<solvarr> what's up with this neon project?
<valorie> yossarianuk: somewhat different audience, tbh
<valorie> people who have been begging for rolling will go with neon, but that's not most of our userbase
<valorie> plus it's made by our friends, and we'll have access to all that testing
<lordievader> Yeah, Riddel was quite explicit in the target audience, KDE enthousiasts, testers and developers. People who want the latest of the latest.
<valorie> so it's a win for everyone I think
<valorie> adventurous fans will like it too
<valorie> basically those who've been running the CIs
<yossarianuk> valorie: lordievader: interesting to see other thoughts.
<yossarianuk> sounds like i'd like neon for home desktop - kubuntu for work.
<valorie> yossarianuk: it's not quite ready yet, but they are well on the way
<solvarr> would neon be unstable?
<valorie> by definition, yes
<valorie> but they do plan to do freshly released stuff as well
<valorie> that would be more stable
<lordievader> The unstable branches will most definetely be ;)
<valorie> the point is testing and etc.
<Muhammad> How can i update plasma in terminal command line ? please help
<lordievader> Muhammad: Which version of Kubuntu do you have installed?
<Fritigern> I keep forgetting that F4 does cool stuff in Dolphin
<JunkHunk> hello I was trying to switch mouse from righthanded to lefthanded as suggested here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/accessibility/guides/mouse_easier/left_handed/linux/kde/ but it happens to be I cannot find keyboard and mouse settings in my system preferences: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=98647 why is this happening? as Monty Python said: "Spain is different"
<JunkHunk> please help!
<Fritigern> Look under input devices. Or open System Settings and type "mouse" the search field of System Settings
<JunkHunk> yep
<JunkHunk> thanks
<Muhammad> how can i install latest plasma on kunbuntu ? in the command terminal
<Muhammad> ?
<Fritigern> Muhammad: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<Muhammad> thx
<Muhammad> they show the command as ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ? just use this command ?
<Fritigern> Type the following in your terminal : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Muhammad> how can i say thanks now you need more then a thanks :)
<Muhammad> *than
<Fritigern> You can send me cookies instead!
<Muhammad> ?
<Fritigern> You know what cookies are.
<Muhammad> if i know then i think i wont ask !
<Muhammad> www.whatarecookies.com
<Fritigern> http://allrecipes.com/recipes/362/desserts/cookies/
<Muhammad> verrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy tasty but i am far far away from your country ! we dont have that facilities in other countries
<Taggnostr2> I'm trying to change the PS1 in a konsole profile, and from the settings it allows me to define environment vars, but putting PS1="my prompt" there doesn't seem to have any effect
<Taggnostr2> with other vars it works, so I guess the PS1 I set there gets overridden once bashrc is loaded or something
<soee> Fritigern: apt update and apt full-upgrade are commands for cool kids now :)
<soee> the second offers for example progress bar in terminal
<yossarianuk> beware of one thing about plasma 5.5.3 and apt-check -> source
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1540830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1540830 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "After Plasma 5.5.3 - apt-check causes massive load / creates 100's of processes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darksim> Is latest Kubuntu 15.10 not a stable build?
<soee> darksim: it is stable build, but more stable would be LTS version
<clivejo> its not a Long-term support (LTS) if thats what you mean
<darksim> I just mean there have been quite a bit of out-of-the-box things happening that are strange
<soee> probably due to Plasma updates from backports ppa
<darksim> Like it asking me to upgrade language packages, give me a notification about it then just crash, how Chrome can't be set as a default web browser, just these small things
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<darksim> It's just strange
<shallwe> hi, my kubuntu 15.10 is fine, np
<Maxiride> heya, I just found out a bug (or I'm dumb). In dolphin if I search something I need to exactly match the filename
<Maxiride> otherwise is not found
<Maxiride> For instance if I have the file Test_Purple1256, if I search purple or *purple* the file is not found in the results
<Maxiride> ah btw Kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, baloo enabled?
<hateball> darksim: as for default browser, alt+space -> search for "default applications" and force it there
<hateball> darksim: language packs is normal, if you did not have a working internet connection during install for instance
<darksim> hateball: Yes I've set chrome there
<Maxiride> BluesKaj:  baloo?
<darksim> But it still asks me on first launch that it's indeed not the default browser
<darksim> I even uninstalled Firefox
<hateball> darksim: is this Google Chrome or is it Chromium?
<darksim> google-chrome
<hateball> darksim: did you give full path to google-chrome in the default apps config?
<hateball> actually I only have chromium-browser there and it works as expected
<darksim> I used the browse function
<darksim> got the same categories as the app launcher
<hateball> I dont know if google-chrome has some other checks it does
<darksim> selected chrome
<darksim> and got the result "google-chrome"
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: I don't know what baloo is, quick search I found is the indexer but I never configure it
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, system settings>search>fike search> enablke search (baloo)
<BluesKaj> enable search
<Maxiride> It's already active
<Maxiride> no folders excluded
<hateball> Maxiride: what does "balooctl status" say?
<Maxiride> command not found hateball, konsole says i can install it however
<Maxiride> balooctl from package baloo-kf5 or baloo4, which package should I install?
<hateball> Maxiride: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<Maxiride> hateball: fresh install from the iso
<BluesKaj> baloo-kf5
<hateball> it should come installed default on both 14.04 and 15.10
<Maxiride> ook! going to install it
<Maxiride> hateball: I don't know what to say xD
<Maxiride> it's 3 weeks old this installation
<Maxiride> ehm... ran sudo apt-get install baloo-kf5 -> is already at the newest version ahahah
<Maxiride> ok, no idea what changed... no package has been installed however now the balooctl status executed
<Maxiride> it's running, idle, indexed some thousend of files
<Maxiride> 33396/34927, the missing indexed files might be the ones I can't find. How often is this registry updateD?
<hateball> Maxiride: you can try "balooctl disable && balooctrl enable" to rebuild the index if broken. or just "balooctl check"
<hateball> the latter will search for new files
<BluesKaj> whenever you decide to update, sudo upadate db
<BluesKaj> Maxiride,^
<hateball> Maxiride: only running "balooctl" will give you all options
<Maxiride> thanks, I'll have a look at them
<Maxiride> ran a check atm
<Maxiride> did balooctl disable && balooctl enable -> failed to register via dbus. Another instance is running. No dolphin or searching window open
<Maxiride> in the middle I got Disabling indexer, enabling index, and THEN the previus message ^
<hateball> might be it takes a while to complete in the background after issuing disable
<hateball> so perhaps it had been better to disable then wait a good while/reboot, then enable
<Maxiride> sure
<hateball> anyhows, if you had run check first, did you even try searching before issuing disable?
<Maxiride> yeah I did a check and a updatedb
<Maxiride> the number of filex indexed didn't changed
<Maxiride> of course I don't expect it to jump to a complete satus, but at least 1 number increment should have happened
<Maxiride> trying to reboot
<darksim> Is it normal to force a reboot to complete updates in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dar
<BluesKaj> oops
<Dragnslcr> darksim- only if there's an update for the kernel
<Guest29740> attempting to try kubuntu via live usb but it sends me to the login with 'live session user' as my only option and if i enter a blank password it just loops me back to the login screeen
<hateball> Guest29740: which release, and what GPU are you using?
<Guest29740> hateball, hey again. james0r here. 15.10 with the 750 ti i was telling you about yesterday.
<hateball> james0r: memory is a fickle thing I am afraid
<hateball> !nomodeset | james0r
<ubottu> james0r: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<james0r> hateball, no worries. testament to how helpful you are probably
<james0r> i'll scope it out. thx! hateball  ^
<Maxiride> I know my reply comes a little too late, doing a balooctl disable, rebooting solved the indexing. Now new files are indexed almost instantly
<Maxiride> while trying other stuff I noticed my ethernet driver is called enp5s0. Is that normal?
<hateball> Maxiride: under systemd, yes
<Maxiride> what's a systemd if I may ask?
<Maxiride> I noticed this while troubleshooting another issue. I can't connect with the ethernet cable. The networkmanage stays stuck at configuring network interface and then close the connection with a no ip issue.
<Maxiride> But I'm at the university and my friends (on windows) have just to plugin the cable and the browsers redirects them to the authentication page
<hateball> maybe your unis captive portal is ill configured
<hateball> Maxiride: I'd speak to your local sysadmin and ask what you can configure manually to fix it
<Maxiride> i'll try
<Maxiride> thanks
<W8TAH> How can I find out what version of Wine is in the 15.10 release (VIa the web,l Im doing research and am away from my kubuntu machine)
<Smurphy> dpkg -l wine* | grep ^ii
<Smurphy> Version I got is 1.6
<edamrose> via web you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<W8TAH> Thanks folks -- I'll need to check my version, looks like I might need to build the source to fix a problem
<acher88> v1.8 is here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily
<OerHeks> acher88, that is a PPA, not standard, and keep in mind: not supported here with us.
<W8TAH> Awesome! thanks
<W8TAH> OH, ok -- Id rather stay with supported believe me!
<OerHeks> the 1.6 has all the hotfixes, so no worry about the version number
<W8TAH> ok, here is the bugzilla on the problem, It LOOKS to me like I need v 1.7.34 to have it work, but Im not sure as I am not real good at figuring out bugzillas https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37783
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 37783 in ntdll "N1MM PLUS Logger 1.0 (.NET 4.0 app) crashes on launch (failure to parse registration-free COM/ActiveX info from app manifest)" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<W8TAH> Yes, I saw that part, However, it still crashes the same way for me, which I am taking to mean that I dont have the right version of wine
<acher88> That ppa is maintained by the same person/team who maintains the packages for the main archive, so they are pretty much as stable as it gets for a ppa
<W8TAH> Ok, that makes sense
<acher88> Looking at the changlog for the packages in the main archive (1.6): http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/w/wine1.6/wine1.6_1.6.2-0ubuntu10/changelog
<acher88> cant see any backported fix for the bug you have
<W8TAH> Im sorry to sound dumb, but what does that mean? (Ive been out of linux for too long and have lost a lot of what I used to know)
<acher88> so would guess you need the =>1.7.34 from somewhere
<W8TAH> Ok   Looks like I;ll try the package in the ppa
<acher88> the ubuntu maintainers sometimes grab fixes from the latest software versions to 'backport' to fix the same bug in old versions
<acher88> cant see that they have with your bug on the wily 1.6.x version
<acher88> I've used that ppa for years without problem
<acher88> Though I only use wine rarely
<W8TAH> AHHHHH ok -- I appreciate your help and undertanding --
<acher88> ppa is always at your own risk though, but just saying that one is likely less risk that some of the more random ones NOT runn by ubntu mebe
<acher88> *ubuntu members
<W8TAH> ya -- i understand that -- and I'm willing to risk it -- worst to worst, I could back out the 1.8 version, and go back to 1.6
<acher88> probably less risk that trying to compile yourself anyway
<W8TAH> LOL - ya, thats for sure -- and a lot faster too
<acher88> yes, and the is always 'ppa-purge'
<W8TAH> beauty of linux
<acher88> plasma 5.5.4 for wily is backported to a ppa shortly
<acher88> not much different than the wine team backporting their packages
<W8TAH> cool -- I just did the 15.04 to 15.10 update last night -- ran real smooth, but my one other big bug is not solved yet.  Akonadi server wont start, claims its not registered with dbus
<clivejo> acher88: know something I dont? :P
<acher88> clivejo: not got that far then?
<clivejo> acher88: still in landing
<clivejo> until I get release managers nod
<acher88> ah, you are one step behind where I thought you were
<clivejo> acher88: did you have that apt problem?
<W8TAH> wow, #winehq is TOTALLY dead this morning
<W8TAH> LOL
<acher88> nope. what is the cause of that? what package? Honestly, I get rid of a lot of the auto-update/muon/discover stuff off my systems PDQ after install
<acher88> clivejo: update-notifier then? no. I get rid off/disable that
<BluesKaj> acher88, install libmuon and muon, it'll get rid of muon discover in a hurry :-)
<acher88> clivejo: oh, the discover one. I see. Nope, that got kicked off quickly as well
<acher88> synaptic and an occasional 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -uV' is all I really do or need
<acher88> muon is OK. just
<BluesKaj> acher88, I use muon as a package reference for info etc, mostly
<acher88> BluesKaj: same here, unless I have a lot of packages to change
<W8TAH> in this picture, there are some cool looking items on the right side of the page -- any idea what app is being used to do this?
<acher88> picture?
<W8TAH> oops -- im stupid -- LOL https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FsDqqqSn__M/ViDXGC7cXZI/AAAAAAAAFo8/KwWfMXcT__A/w506-h285/k.png
<W8TAH> sorry about that
<acher88> looks like conky
<acher88> !conky
<W8TAH> ok -- thats what I was thinking too --
<W8TAH> thanks -- time for lunch, yall have a great day
<varaindemian> does kubuntu 14.04 have plasm interface?
<acher88> it has kde plasma 4: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Plasma_4
<varaindemian> acher88: oh. no thx :))
<acher88> plasma 5 is in 15.10 at the moment
<BluesKaj> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<kame_> I'm bored failures Kubuntu 15.10 is rubbish
<deepimpact85> Hi guys, sorry to bother you, I would like someone to help me with something really simple but I still don't get it. I installed Kubuntu and by default was using Noveu and I could get all 3 of my monitors working, but switching to official Nvidia driver i only get 2
<acheron88> what kubuntu version are you on and what version of the nvidia driver packages did you install?
<deepimpact85> it is Kubuntu 15:10 nvidia-352
<acheron88> latest from the main archive at least then
<deepimpact85> @acheron88 yes that is correct
<acheron88> I don't use multimonitor on any nvidia card I have so, cant really say much more, but others may have seen similar
<deepimpact85> thanks @acheron88 no problems
<acheron88> could be worth having a nose on the nvidia linux driver forums: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/
<deepimpact85> cheers @acheron088
<BluesKaj> deepimpact85, @ isn't necessary to highlight a nick on irc
<deepimpact85> thanks BluesKaj, won't do it again
<ANTRAX-1> infomod@mod.go.jp - пусть мне бабок отдадут - черканите им плиз!!!
<BluesKaj> np, just a small tip
<BluesKaj> !ru | ANTRAX-1
<ubottu> ANTRAX-1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<w8tah> acheron88 You gave me the address for the WINE 1.8 ppa earlier today, I'm home now but not sure how to get it to install. I downloaded the .deb file but when I execute it
<w8tah> using dpakg it says WINE 1.6 is in the way, what do I do now?
<ANTRAX-1> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<w8tah> Or anyone else who can help
<BluesKaj> ANTRAX-1, banned?
<ANTRAX-1> nop
<ANTRAX-1> need a voce
<ANTRAX-1> i am not registered
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<acheron88> w8tah: you don't add a ppa like that
<ANTRAX-1> sencs
<w8tah> acheron88, ok, what should i be doing then
<acheron88> w8tah: 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa'
<w8tah> ok, one sec
<acheron88> see https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<w8tah> ok thats done
<acheron88> for ref
<acheron88> 'sudo apt-get update'
<w8tah> ok -- its running
<acheron88> 'sudo apt-get install wine1.8'
<w8tah> ok thats running
<BluesKaj> wht's wrong with the default wine version ?
<acheron88> bug that's not fixed until 1.7.something
<acheron88> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37783
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 37783 in ntdll "N1MM PLUS Logger 1.0 (.NET 4.0 app) crashes on launch (failure to parse registration-free COM/ActiveX info from app manifest)" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<w8tah> BluesKaj: its missing a patch for a specific piece of software that I use -- Called N1MM Logger+  I tracked it down through the bugtracker
<acheron88> w8tah: gotta go. hope that worked
<w8tah> thanks folks -- got it done
<acheron88> whether it sorts your bug is another matter....
<acheron88> but its got a better chance than the 1.6 packages
<sk_ryan007> hello any body help, my ethernet card is missing.
<sk_ryan007> When a installed my kubuntu 14.04 the ethernet card works fine, Now is missing
<alibra> running win7 Kubuntu Mint and Mageia, installed Mageia last, anyway to change grub2 to boot Kubuntu first without reloading and installing Kubuntu last. Mageia does not do that supported. My Bad
<bprompt> alibra:     I didn't get the "Mageia does not do that supported." part
<alibra> bprompt looked and can't find any safe way to change the grub2 in mageia being it's graphical the docu in mageia does not support changing it
<alibra> the order
<bprompt> well, that simply means you'd have to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  and change the "labels" about
<alibra> do i have to do that in mageia? dumb question
<bprompt> in the mageia partition, assuming hmmm actaully.. there might be an easier way
<bprompt> alibra:    do you have your kubuntu bootable usb stick?  or the iso to make one
<alibra> yes
<bprompt> alibra:     hmm ok   boot with the kubuntu liveusb, and do this -> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<bprompt> alibra:    what that will do is, update and install the grub2 version FROM the kubuntu partitiion, no the grub2 binary from the Mageia partition, the kubuntu grub2 binary, will put the kubuntu label first, and add the other OSes found
<alibra> awesome thanks bprompt
<bprompt> np
<floown> Hello
<floown> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav <------ in this ppa, what's his name?
<floown> I wanted to type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameoftheppa
<genii> floown: Those are not PPAs. It's the main clamav packages which go into normal *buntu repositories
<floown> thx
<genii> floown: If you scroll down you will see what repositories those packages are are in, eg:  updates, security (main)      release (main)
<floown> (y)
<genii> floown: You can just install clamav with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clamav    ( or use the graphical package manager of your choice)
<Tavusanali> Hello
<ejay> Hi. Kdialog --popupmessage is not working. Popupmessage is that message appearing above systray when, for example, amarok is playing a new track. Any ideas why?
<ejay> plasma 5.4.3
#kubuntu 2016-02-03
<genii> ejay: Does kdialog --passivepopup do anything?
<ejay> genii: It did work. After last update this is not working anymore.
<genii> I can find no mention of --popupmessage in either the manpages of kdialog, not the kde techbase documentation for kdialog
<genii> A grep of the kdialog source code for popupmessage also produces no result.
<ejay> kdialog --passivepopup
<ejay> Also - calibre stoped working. Jesus, what a mess.
<denza242> alright I seriously need help ASAP
<denza242> how do I blacklist an input device?
<denza242> er
<denza242> how do I blacklist a device in xinput
<genii> denza242: Use --list-props to find which property is it's enable/disable property, use --set-prop to change it
<denza242> genii: I mean permanently blacklist it
<denza242> because having to switch to a TTY so everything doesn't get spammed wth crap is annoying
<genii> denza242: If you want to remove an entire device you don't want xinput ( which is for doing things like disabling a button or toggling touchpad on and off, etc), you just want to blacklist it's driver in a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<denza242> genii: that has the unfortunate side effect of somehow making the aforementioned problem worse. I've tried removing synaptics before but it's still buggy
<genii> denza242: If you've found some setting for the device using xinput which corrects the situation, you could put it in your .xinitrc or .xsession
<genii> ( to be automatically run )
<denza242> genii: so if  I wanted to do xinput disable 13 && xinput float 13 how would I do that
<genii> denza242: You would open or create the /home/denza/.xinitrc file, put those commands in there, but with a single & after each
<denza242> ok
<valorie> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.33.0+dfsg-1build1 (wily), package size 20040 kB, installed size 45963 kB
<valorie> ejay: we do the best we can, but the calibre upstream is not necessarily the easiest to deal with
<valorie> and they badmouth us
<mparillo> If only it were kalibre ;-)
<James0r> plasma 5 is beautiful. just revisiting it again after trying it a little less than a year ago. still getting a decent amoutn of stuff crashing but seems usable. i'm on a machine with an Nvidia 750 ti gpu, are there known issues with nvidia?
<MichaelTunnell> nvidia is probably the best supported except maybe a toss up between nvidia and intel
<MichaelTunnell> I have a 760 and it's pretty much flawless
<MichaelTunnell> James0r: ^
<James0r> i was having some major annoyances with the clock sizing in the panel before and that looks to be ironed out. panel looks and functions really nice.
<James0r> not a huge fan of the clunky breeze window decs but i remember switching them out for oxygen was possible my last go with p5
<James0r> keep getting logged out for inactivity, not seeing where to disable this
<MichaelTunnell> James0r: Power Management I'm pretty sure
<MichaelTunnell> James0r: yea thats where it is
<MichaelTunnell> System Settings -> Power Management -> Energy Saving -> Suspend Session
<MichaelTunnell> I dont use the energy saving stuff on my system because I have this amazing new concept that seems to be rare information
<MichaelTunnell> I use my finger and just turn off my monitors. I KNOW RIGHT!
<noaXess> hey and good morning...
<noaXess> have made a fresh install of 15.10 with noveau graphic driver... have a asus laptop wih a intel and nvida graphiccard: Intel 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller, nvidia GK107M [GeForce GT 650M]
<noaXess> so far so good... i don't use nvidia driver, cause the version in 15.10 repo does have a problem (konsole hangs with 100% cpu) and the latest from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is still not really for daily use..
<noaXess> i also have a second monitor.. i can plugin on VGA port and it's working as i want.. so far so good..
<noaXess> what i also installed is kubuntu-backport to get latest kf5 stuff
<noaXess> before updating to backports, the main panel has worked fine.. means.. with only laptop monitor it's fine... if i plugin the VGA monitor.. main panel goes to VGA display.. instead of stay on laptop, which is primary...
<valorie> hmmm
<noaXess> if i plu out the VGA.. no main panel on laptop.. it disapears....
<valorie> within a day or too, backports will get 5.5.4
<noaXess> if i re plugin VGA.. main panel is on VGA display.. strange.. i can work. but does anybody also hav this behavior?
<noaXess> hey valorie
<valorie> might fix it
<noaXess> valorie: 5.5.4? how can i check, which kf5 i have? i see eg. plasma-framework is 5.18.0
<valorie> plasmashell --version
<noaXess> aha.. 5.5.3
<valorie> I have 5.5.4 because I installed for testing
<noaXess> so stay tuned and hope it will be fixed ;)
<noaXess> thanks
<noaXess> valorie: do you have a second monitor?
<valorie> nope, just a laptop
<valorie> sorry
<noaXess> yes.. a laptop with a VGA?
<valorie> no monitor to hook it to though
<noaXess> okey..
<noaXess> about panels' isn't there any option to have them on both monitors.. the same panel on both monitors?
<valorie> yes, mirroring
<noaXess> but then alls is mirrored.. i mean only the panel ;)
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> you could ask in #plasma
<noaXess> my workaround for panle is in the moment to place a main panel on each display ..
<noaXess> strange is.. that on plug in/out, the change the display.. LOL
<valorie> I believe that this is a problem with Qt 5
<valorie> so the Plasma devels have to try to work around it
<valorie> uncool
<noaXess> ha.. now.. plasma died.. restarted plasma and now.. single main panel on laptop display..
<valorie> hmmm, I've not had a plasma crash since 5.5.3
<valorie> was pretty crashy before that
<noaXess> but maybe problem is with dual monitor
<noaXess> will search for a existing bug for my problem
<noaXess> there are similar bugs already reported.. hope it willb e fixed soon
<valorie> unfortunately we're not likely to get Qt 5.5.6 into the LTS
<valorie> they keep moving the release date forward
<valorie> :(
<frischluft> Good morning! Is there any solution to run kubuntu as a second OS nereby Windows 10?
<frischluft> Windows 10 is very restrictive. so I am not sure if the installation would run successful either
<valorie> of course
<valorie> most first-time installs of any linux distro is next to Windows
<valorie> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<valorie> frischluft: that's how I first ran linux, but then found I never used windows anymore
<frischluft> yeah, but I run my first iso Kubuntu on Win 10 and it had been freezing.
<soee> i have Win10 and Kubuntu installed next to each other
<frischluft> @ubottu: thx w
<soee> but Win10 is just spyware
<frischluft> soee: yeah, I figured out the same!
<frischluft> But first impression was nice, easy handling and so on.
<frischluft> cheers, I will give it a try, have a sunny day @all!
<soee> that is true, if we talk about how it works etc.
<valorie> frischluft: which version of Kubuntu did you install?
<valorie> are you sure it has enough room to run?
<acheron88> I have Windows on one HD and linux on a 2nd
<acheron88> I hardly ever boot the windows one
<acheron88> overkill having 2/separate HDs perhaps, but it bypasses all the usual hassle of trying to get them to co-exist on the same disk
<soee> +1
<valorie> actually, I sort of have the same system here: kubuntu on the SSD, Win on the HD
<valorie> but I put most of ~/ onto the HD
<valorie> music, videos, photos
<acheron88> yes, I made a separate partition on the windows HD to store stuff on while running linux
<Arthur_D> anyone familiar with D-Bus syntax?
<Arthur_D> having a bit of trouble with it http://pastebin.com/AVMwFRsu
<hateball> Asking your real question rather than taking polls is usually better
<hateball> There we go
<hateball> Arthur_D: well the message is pretty clear
<Arthur_D> explain it to me like I'm 5 then ;)
<hateball> Well I don't have jack here so I can't say, but I'm guessing it wants org.jackaudio.service /Controller rather than org.jackaudio.service /org/jackaudio/Controller
<hateball> Arthur_D: using qdbus you should be able to tab-complete your way into it to see what it's really named
<Arthur_D> qdbus, hmm I'll look it up
<hateball> Arthur_D: basically just type qdbus org.<tab> and off you go
<Arthur_D> thanks :)
<hateball> Arthur_D: there is also qdbusviewer which is a gui walker
<Arthur_D> thanks again, I'm getting closer to my goal :)
<noaXess> can you drag and drop files from dolphin to webbrowser, if the website provide drag&drop files???
<noaXess> i can't...
<noaXess> 15.10, plasme 5.5.3
<valorie> can you give an example, noaXess?
<noaXess> any hint?
<valorie> oh, like an image into imgur?
<soee> noaXess: last time i checked it worked i think
<noaXess> sure.. eg. if you want post something on facebook.. you should be able to drag&drop a pic to facebook.. but it doesn't work
<noaXess> i use chrome..
<noaXess> or if you want paste a pic to imgur.com
<soee> noaXess: just tested here on Wily with Plasma 5.5.4, moving fiel from Dolphin to Firefox (imgur website) works fine
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> and with chrome?
<noaXess> ok.. imgur also works here..
<noaXess> strange.. why facebook or google inbox not? before with kde4 all has worked fine
<soee> Chromium has some problems
<noaXess> Chrome.. not Chromium..
<noaXess> on kf5, plasma 5?
<soee> its almost the same
<noaXess> sure. ;)
<valorie>  I just did it with a random image : http://imgur.com/G0oBkjD
<valorie> in FF
<noaXess> is there any fix?
<noaXess> yeah imgur works in ff and chrome..
<noaXess> whats with facebook and chrome?
<noaXess> does it work on your 5.5.4?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> didn't seem to work in chromium though
<noaXess> okey.. hm.. also a plasma bug, seams
<valorie> I would say a chromium bug
<noaXess> or can it have to do with graphic driver? nouveau agains nvidia?
<valorie> chromium often won't let me directly copy a URL either
<valorie> that's been 6 months or more
<noaXess> okey..
<noaXess> but chrome? do you also have pure chrome?
<valorie> but sometimes it works!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> nope, chromium
<valorie> why give google even more info
<valorie> morning lordievader
<noaXess> hey lordievader, moorning
<noaXess> valorie: as they have it anyway LOL..
<lordievader> Hey valorie, noaXess. How are you two?
<noaXess> lordievader: fine.. discuss about some bugs.. and google ;) LOL
<noaXess> and you?
<noaXess> lordievader: long time away i was here.. ;)
<noaXess> i think in the past we already chat together about some issues.. but really long time ago
<lordievader> Doing good. Now that you mention it, have you been away?
<noaXess> a lot of work, project in business. so busy all the days...
<valorie> some of us live in irc
<noaXess> now i installed 15.10 and got some issues.. known issues.. and wanted to know, if some others have a workaround.. but, we will wait for fixes in plasma 5.5.4
<lordievader> valorie: Best place to live ;)
<noaXess> hehe....
<lordievader> noaXess: Ah, that thing called 'real life' :P
<noaXess> will try to be here in the future.. just to see what happens on this electronic part of earth ;)
<noaXess> lordievader: jep ;)..
<tfs> Hi - Having problems installing Kubuntu on a Dell Latitude D630 with 4gb of RAM. Tried 14.04 and 15.04, and Firefox will not load. See the icon on the taskbar for 15 seconds, then nothing. Seems to be an install issue, but I can't find much when searching on Google.
<PowerKiller> well
<PowerKiller> lol he quit
<James0r2> just upgraded to my first full hd monitor, fonts are kinda ridiculously small so i adjusted the font dpi to 120. is this a sensible method to make fonts readable at this resolution?
<James0r2> some stuff like the calendar looks too big now but most things look alright.
<soee> james0r: this is what i do on my laptop
<Smurphy> Same here. Laptop and Desktop.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> someone knows where is the option for bottom bar? i want let it 100%, its translucid now :(
<BluesKaj> shallwe, kmenu>system settings>workspace theme>desktop theme
<TFS> Having problems installing Kubuntu on a Dell Latitude D630 with 4gb of RAM. Tried 14.04 and 15.04, but Firefox will not load after installation completes.  I see the icon on the taskbar for 15 seconds, then nothing. Seems to be an install issue, but I can't find anything when searching on Google. I managed to download Google Chrome Stable version, but could not then get it to install. I don't specifically need Firefox, but I do need a w
<shallwe> BluesKaj: stranger, theres no option for this in desktop themes, bu i will try thanks man :)
<shallwe> TFS: hi, did you tryed run firefox in terminal?
<TFS> Same problem. My son used same USB image to install to a Toshiba, and has had no problems.
<acheron88> shallwe: what workspace theme do you have set in that
<shallwe> acheron88: default, breeze, kubuntu 15.10
<acheron88> so are you saying it's translucent when it shouldn't be, or is not and you wish it was?
<acheron88> TFS: any output/errors when running from terminal?
<shallwe> acheron88: sorry i got here kkk, its already 100%, its the background :)
<shallwe> i change and its ok now
<acheron88> OK :)
<TFS> <acheron88> Have just tried re-installing 14.04, using different image creator, and now have a corrupt install. Will need to re-do it. Oddly, when running kubuntu from the USB, rather than HDD, Firefox is working.
<TFS> <acheron88> will revert in about an hour with Firefox error messages.
<BluesKaj> there's no desktop theme in workspace theme on 15.10?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.5 ?
<shallwe> BluesKaj: for me ok, i have 5
<shallwe> air, breeze, breeze dark and oxygen, is it?
<shallwe> 4
<BluesKaj> shallwe, plasma 5.5?
<BluesKaj> shallwe, yes those are the defaults
<shallwe> BluesKaj: wow sorry 5.4 :)
<shallwe> kubuntu 15.10
<noaXess_> hey BluesKaj was up?
<BluesKaj> hey noaXess_
<noaXess> wasup BluesKaj? long time ago ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah noaXess , been a while
<Maxiride> Hello, lately I'm goddammit unlucky. Todays new issue D: is that plasmashell crashed and if go into tty1 and run "plasmashell" i get in response qxcbconnection could not connect to disaply.
<Maxiride> A moment ago I was using the pc perfectly fine..
<Maxiride> and I'm still using it of course, without any interface however ^^
<Maxiride> Opening ksysguard shows kwin_x11 running fine. No plasmashell process as expected
<Maxiride> what the **** if I run plasmashell & it executed and plasmashell is back to life
<soee> what Plasma version ?
<Maxiride> latest on 15.10 let me check the exact version
<Maxiride> 5.4.2
<soee> 5.4.3 ?
<soee> this is what backports contain
<Maxiride> I not with backports anymore
<Maxiride> fresh live usb install (fresh since 5 days ago)
<soee> than isnt is 5.3.x ?
<Maxiride> looks like no
<Maxiride> I can't reproduce the bug.. i'm sorry I can't give additional infos
<hateball> Maxiride: well you dont have X running on tty1, so that's why it doesnt want to start plasma there. also use "kstart plasmashell" instead
<Maxiride> aw i'm dumb xD
<Maxiride> ill write that command in case it happens again
<gjiuxapb> hello people
<gjiuxapb> i from russia
<gjiuxapb> why mute?
<Smurphy> I'm from planet earth ...
<Smurphy> :}
<gjiuxapb> )))
<gjiuxapb> i test irc client and kubuntu 14.04
<Smurphy> Ah. Ok. :)
<Smurphy> well - it works.
<cosec_> i don't understand
<cosec_> moin update manager says updates available
<cosec_> but sudo apt-get upgrade says no updates available
<hateball> Muon isnt very reliable
<cosec_> :(
<hateball> cosec_: and upgrade only refreshes your repos. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is where the magic happens
<Finetundar> cosec_: you made sure to run sudo apt-get update before sudo apt-get upgrade, yes?
<hateball> errr, update is what I read
<hateball> anyhow, upgrade wont upgrade everything
<Finetundar> true
<cosec_> i ran update first
<cosec_> then i ran upgrade
<cosec_> did i do it right ?
<cosec_> wow! hateball , didn't know that. ty ty
<BluesKaj> here's why I always update and upgrade first then if needed dist-upgrade https://paste.kde.org/p82knnbww
<acheron88> I tend to update and dist-upgrade, but I ALWAYS look carefully to see what if anything is to be removed.
<TFS> @acheron88 - Firefox issue - When trying to run Firefox in terminal, error = Glib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<cosec_> how do i make ktorrent shutdown after downloads complete ?
<BluesKaj> cosec_, check the system tray, right click on ktorrent and quit
<cosec_> lol no
<cosec_> sorry
<cosec_> phrased the wrong question
<cosec_> i want ktorrent to shutdown the pc after downloads have finished
<cosec_>  anyway to do that?
<cosec_> i can't see any plugins that do that
<BluesKaj> cosec_, there is an option to shutdown after the torrent is done , but I don't have ktorrent installed, sorry
<BluesKaj> cosec_, it's not a plugin
<BluesKaj> cosec_, just installed ktorrent, seems the pc shutdown option is no longer listed anywhere
<k3k> test
<k3k> Jesus loves free software.
<kenami> free software folows the tao
<k3k> what is tao
<kenami> k3k:   It is a universal principle that underlies everything
<kenami> k3k: http://www.mit.edu/~xela/tao.html
<BluesKaj> if you would like to discuss the Dao further , please take the subject to #kubuntu-offtopic
<k3k> just testing
<kenami> just testing
<noaXess> ha my workaround, until plasma is fixed about tual monitor and panel position... two main panels, with sam config.. ;)
<DQSII> im staying on kubuntu lts with kde4 i dont care for plasma 5 right now :P
<darksim> Is there an easy solution to fix fullscreen games spreading out over all monitors?
<rom1504> yes, disable the other monitors
<ovidiu-florin> #KubuntuPodcast is now live http://youtu.be/CU9wn5df6Jc
<mparillo> Are the Kubuntu Podcast notes available yet?
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I don't have Qt5 autocompletion into Pycharm :/
<Aristide> Do you know how fix this problem ?
<Aristide> (I don't have autocompletion with KDevelop too, and Python3 and Qt5 Python3 binding are installed)
<Aristide> Hm ... Oh no its work lol sorry x)
<keithzg> Aristide: Hah, well, good to hear it's working :)
<Aristide> ^^
<eluus> would it be risky to install nautilus on kubuntu 15.10?
<eluus> I need it to mount a windows phone, dolphin can't mount it
#kubuntu 2016-02-04
<keithzg> eluus: No big risk; worst-case scenario you just have to uninstall nautilus if it makes things wonky, package management makes all that generally nice and clean.
<eluus> alright keithzg thanks
<keithzg> eluus: No problem, let us know if things don't go smoothly and we can try and work it out further.
<eluus> keithzg: I've installed it and it says the system requires a restart, is this normal?
<keithzg> eluus: Not necessarily, but neither a reason to worry too much. I'd guess it's either (a) it pulled down some dependencies for some reason that caused changes (ex. to the splash screen) that will only take effect upon reboot, or perhaps more likely (b) there were some pending updates that were installed at the same time.
<eluus> k
<keithzg> eluus: I'd say that, for what you're trying to do, you *shouldn't* have to reboot for things to work.
<James0r> edited unredirectfullscreen to true in kwinrc and now kwin is crashing repeatedly. i changed it back to false, but still getting an opengl composiing crash warning in the compositor module.
<James0r> and changes to kwin in the modules are being ignored now
<SporkWitch> can anyone help me with otf fonts in 14.04?  All the google results are saying fc-cache or use the GUI to install, but those don't work.  I vaguely remember an ncurses interface similar to that for SSL certificates, but it's been ages.  Trying to get the powerline fonts installed for vim
<SporkWitch> can anyone help me with otf fonts in 14.04?  All the google results are saying fc-cache or use the GUI to install, but those don't work.  I vaguely remember an ncurses interface similar to that for SSL certificates, but it's been ages.  Trying to get the powerline fonts installed for vim
<bob2021>  
<bob2021> hi.  i'm still trying to get kubuntu working.  i just tried to completely uninstall and reinstall, but now kinit segfaults on login, with no descriptive error  message. can anyone help/
<SporkWitch> bob2021: what exactly seems to be the issue? and you don't really "uninstall and reinstall" an OS, you just "reinstall," replacing what was there
<SporkWitch> bob2021: what was the previous issue before you tried this, leading to the new issue?
<bob2021> sporkwitch: i had a never-ending series of issues.  that last set of issues were with kmail and online accounts.  but it was one thing after another.  someone in #kde suggested making sure i had the most recent minor version update.
<bob2021> sporkwitch: and what i did was to apt-remove, clean the cache, and then install kubuntu-full again
<SporkWitch> bob2021: would i be correct in assuming that this is basically a clean machine that you can safely nuke?  If so, I'm inclined to say let's start from scratch and i'll help you as you go.  Much easier than tracing back individual issues mixed with attempted fixes that didn't work / created new issues
<bob2021> SporkWitch I really don't want to nuke it.  While its largely clean, I did put a lot of effort into getting a few things working
<SporkWitch> no disrespect, but just because you put a lot of effort in doesn't mean they ARE a lot of effort.  You'll often find that while it's work the first time, once you've done it, it's minutes the next time.    What were the issues you ran into and got fixed?
<SporkWitch> (I won't lie, i'm trying to be lazy here, because remote troubleshooting is hell lol)
<bob2021> SparkWitch: I don't mean a lot of effort into getting kubuntu working, i mean a lot of effort getting working a set of very complex deep learning libraries which are the reason i installed ubuntu to begin with.
<bob2021> it was about a week's work getting them to compile
<SporkWitch> ah
<keithzg> SporkWitch: Jumping back quite a bit, but did you ever get your font situation figured out? I'm surprised the GUI installation method isn't working (just lazily did it that way yesterday on my 14.04 desktop here), but you could always just go fully manual and copy to ~/.fonts or  /usr/local/share/fonts
<bob2021> sporkwitch: you want to remote-desktop in?
<bob2021> or ssh?
<SporkWitch> keithzg: no.  I ran into the same problem the last time I did a clean install, but I can't remember the fix.  The font shows up in the GUI "fonts" menu, it gets seen by fc-cache, but the terminals (yakuake and konsole) don't actually use them, yet i know the fonts DO work in both terminals once they're installed "the right way"
<SporkWitch> and i can't seem to find the solution i found before in my googling
<SporkWitch> bob2021: what's the output of "tail /var/log/syslog" ?
<SporkWitch> it SHOULD have something relating to that crash
<keithzg> bob2021: If the problem is a crash upon login, maybe try installing an alternate environment? I always go for openbox, which is about as minimal as you can get, so that's always good as a fallback for retreating to and figuring things out. Admittedly, something like LXDE might be a better option depending on your level of experience.
<SporkWitch> keithzg: yeah, did the system route, no joy
<keithzg> SporkWitch: Hmm, interesting.
<bob2021> SporkWitch well right now it has more recent errors about my now being booted into Unity.   But the last kdeinit messages were preparing to launch kconf_update and then PID terminated
<SporkWitch> keithzg: yeah.  like i said, i ran into it last time too, no idea what's up.  and i have rebooted a couple times, just to be safe
<SporkWitch> bob2021: kubuntu doesn't have unity...
<bob2021> keithzg: oh i can get into Unity fine.  I'm in it now.  But I like kubuntu.  It was nice.
<keithzg> bob2021: Ah, I getcha.
<bob2021> SporkWitch: I installed kubuntu by apt installing kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 15.10
<SporkWitch> no wonder you've been running into problems...
<SporkWitch> it's a bit intense, but i say remove that set of packages and try to install JUST KDE
<SporkWitch> (or, ideally, start from kubuntu rather than ubuntu)
<bob2021> SporkWitch: that risks leaving me with a system that's completely GUI-broken though
<SporkWitch> i also recommend using LTS releases
<bob2021> Yeah - not using an LTS release was a mistake on my part.
<keithzg> bob2021: Does .xsession-errors have anything in it?
<bob2021> keithzg: there aren't timestamps, but i see a bunch about upstart complaining that the main process ended, and that its respawning too fast
<keithzg> bob2021: Hmm, that doesn't necessarily seem applicable . . . although wait. Upstart? Which release are you on?
<SporkWitch> keithzg: 15.10 he said
<bob2021> keithzg: 15.10
<bob2021> yeah upstart shouldn't be doing anything at all right
<bob2021> keithzg: wait! there's an xsession-errors.old that has more in it
<keithzg> Well, it lingers around a bit AFAIK, since there are still some things that weren't ported, so maaaaybe that makes sense. But it does seem suspicious.
<keithzg> bob2021: Oh? Any promising leads?
<bob2021> keithzg: the xsession errors are not clearly understandable by me.  It seems to begin with invalid pixmap, then a lot of no frame loaded, then qt session management error networkidlist argument is NULL
<bob2021> keithzg: at the end i get fatal IO Error: Client killed, sending SIGHUP to children, sending SIGTERM to children, then done
<keithzg> bob2021: Maybe throw it up at https://paste.kde.org/ just in case someone can make sense of it
<bob2021> https://paste.kde.org/pji378hlh
<bob2021> keithzg see anything in there?
<bob2021> or Sporkwitch? :)
<bob2021> keithzg and sporkwitch: I found in kern.log, it seems to be saying that kactivitymanger is segfaulting.  is that likely the same?
<keithzg> bob2021: It's a bit above my pay grade, but a segfault seems like a likely culprit, ja
<bob2021> keithzg but in kactivitymanager?  would that be reported as kinit5 crashing?
<bob2021> keithzg: actually i don't think it is the same.  i think its more recent.  there's a kwalletd5 segfault earlier
<bob2021> keithzg and a whole bunch of kded5 segfaults
<bob2021> see here:  https://paste.kde.org/pvrtvwsks
<keithzg> bob2021: Yikes
<bob2021> is that a technical term?
<keithzg> bob2021: hah, yup, very technical
<bob2021> it seems to me, keithzg, that it means there's a bad library version incompatibility somewhere.
<bob2021> if you look at the timestamps, you'll see that there are two attempts to load kinit after i did the reinstall
<bob2021> the first failure is kactivitymanage
<bob2021> and almost all of the segfaults relate to libxcb
<keithzg> bob2021: Hmm. What graphics drivers are you running on that machine?
<bob2021> keithzg actually i may just have found an answer (only because of your diagnostic suggestions):  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=124557
<bob2021> let me give it a try...
<keithzg> bob2021: Fingers crossed!
<bob2021> acutally when i try to remove just libqt5x11extras5, it wants to remove 244 packages with it!
<keithzg> bob2021: What does "apt-cache policy libqt5x11extras5" say?
<bob2021> keithzg it says version 5.5.1-1 is installed, and 5.4.2-2 is what's available from the ubuntu repo
<bob2021> is it possible that means its from a repo I had turned off?  that would explain everything...
<bob2021> yes that is the answer... it should be at version 5.4.2, not 5.5.1.  can you advise how to make sure i pull out every one of these wrong-repo packages and reinstall from right-repo?
<keithzg> bob2021: With a tiny bit of scripting that shouldn't be hard . . . I once had to just reinstall every package on my system because I had done a version upgrade with RAM that had started to go bad! I forget offhand how to recursively reinstall, however, hmm.
<bob2021> keithzg i think there are two issues.  one is to identify the packages that need reinstalling, because they came from a repo that's no longer around so it needs to use an older version.  the other is to reinstall all of them simultaneously
<bob2021> someone wrote a ppa-purge package...
<keithzg> bob2021: Even just simply passing every package name to "apt install" should get the simultaneously part done, at least.
<keithzg> ppa-purge might be the simplest solution if your issue is packages you got from a PPA though, yeah
<bob2021> keithzg: it didn't get everything.  i downgraded that one package manually just now, but i feel like there must still be stuff there
<bob2021> let me try it though...
<bob2021> back in 5...
<bob2021> hey guys - thanks for all your help -- that did resolve the crash
<bob2021> i have a suspicion its also going to resolve my other issues. lets find out...
<keithzg> bob2021: That's great news :)
<bob2021> well except it didn't fix kmail :p
<bob2021> it may have fixed Online Accounts, but now i don't have the options for facebook, linkedin, etc. at all anymore?
<bob2021> am i wrong in thinking that packages described as "GNOME control center account plugins" WILL work with kubuntu
<noaXess> moooorning
<noaXess> does anybody have information, that ktimetracker will be migrated to lates kde?
<bob2021> yes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bufalo_1973> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how do i make dolphin show previews for video files like mp4
<silv3r_m00n> the files play fine with smplayer
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, don't  think dolphin has media player capability any more
<Smurphy> Hmm. So - why did VLC stop working again. Plasma 5.5.3 ...
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Any clue ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy,let me check
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, vlc seems fine here, but I'm on 16.04 plasma 5.5.4
<solvarr> How do u get plasma 5.5.4?
<solvarr> Does it come with xenial updates?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Must be the issue. Can't Upgrade to 16.04 yet.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, think plsama 5.5.4 is available for 15.10
<Smurphy> where ? I am subscribed to the new repos... usually
<Smurphy> I'll check it out later. Have to go onto the threadmill if IO want to be able to walk tomorrow ... :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, it's not in the backports yet , but there is a ppa if you're interested,  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<Smurphy> I'll chekc it. Thx.
<fathom> Hi, how do I get dual monitors going for kubuntu?
<soee> hi fathom, just connect second one :)
<fathom> soee, Is that it?
<fathom> Golly.
<soee> pretty much, you can then play with some options in System Settings -> Display Settings
<fathom> soee, Those don't work
<daniel> hey guys
<soee> wher eyou can define if they shoudl have cloned content or separate
<soee> hiho daniel
<fathom> soee, Nope, greyed out
<Guest84107> i want to ask about my new kubuntu
<Guest84107> can i make mey icons large
<soee> icons where ?
<Guest84107> desctop
<soee> fathom: greyed out what exactly ?
<Guest84107> i cant uderstand
<soee> Guest84107: right click on the desktop and check what options you have there :)
<fathom> Well, actually, none of the options you mentioned exist anymore
<fathom> In some bygone version of kubuntu, it used to be the case
<soee> huh ?
<fathom> System settings, display and monitor, it used to be easy enough to set up. But no such option exists any longer
<soee> Guest84107: right click on teh desktop -> Desktop Settins and there shoudl be opyion to manipulate sizes
<Guest84107> i have icon settings and defult desctop options
<soee> fathom: what Kubuntu version are you running ?
<Guest84107> 14.04
<fathom> same
<Guest84107> but i cant find this
<soee> ah than sorry, can't help her emuch. I'm on 16.04
<hateball> If the icons are displayed inside a plasmoid you need to unlock plasmoids first, then rightlick the folder view plasmoid and go into settings there to change icon size
<hateball> That's on 4.x
<fathom> They got dual monitors in version 16
<soee> the Display Setting is Plasma 5 module but it shoudl be in KDE 4 also i think
<fathom> Only XFCE seems to have a dual monitor option
<fathom> In Ubuntu, at least
<hateball> Guest84107: What I wrote was directed towards you btw ^
<fathom> I check it out once in a blue moon
<Guest84107> for first time i use different OS from win and i'm inlove to this KDE
<soee> fathom: this is how it looks on Plasma 5: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/02/04/snapshot5.png
<soee> Guest84107: install 15.10 imo
<fathom> Ahh, well.
<Guest84107> how i can update
<hateball> soee: why would you do that instead of just wait for 16.04 to be released and do-release-upgrade
<hateball> as 14.04 -> 15.10 is not a supported upgrade path
<Guest84107> thanks
<fathom> I have an ati radeon apu and graphics card
<fathom> I think the new slackware is coming out soon, they might have that issue fixed
<fathom> Lah dee dah
<fathom> Back to another gui
<yammagamma> need help updating,
<rom1504> need help telling to ask question.
<yammagamma> This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<Finetundar> well did you provide the sudo/root password
<yammagamma> this comes up when i run u[dates
<yammagamma> using muon
<yammagamma> being trying to figure this out for ages searching different posts and trying different thinks
<MichaelTunnell> yammagamma: once you click Install Updates in Muon you are asked for a password, the system password is required to continue.
<yammagamma> when i click install updates. a mark additional changes box comes up
<yammagamma> when i click ok i get the error Authentication error
<yammagamma> i dont get asked for any password
<RawEffect> Have you seen my weiner?
<yammagamma> any1 able to help
<Finetundar> yammagamma: you can try running muon with sudo/root
<yammagamma> in a terminal window ?
<Finetundar> you'd need to open a terminal, yes
<genii> kdesudo
<genii> not regular sudo
<Finetundar> there's a special sudo for kde now?
<yammagamma> what do i type to run muon as kdesudo
<genii> There always has been
<Finetundar> huh, never knew that
<genii> If you run graphical apps with regular sudo it can result in problems by changing permissions on files that app uses to root user
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, your user  password
<genii> kdesudo prevents this
<yammagamma> thats what i reckon happenned to me maybe
<MichaelTunnell> Finetundar: kdesudo is a GUI version of sudo with Qt. GTK/GNOME also has the same option with gksudo
<yammagamma> as didnt know about kdesudo
<MichaelTunnell> yammagamma: and to run anything with kdesudo you just prefix it with that
<MichaelTunnell> kdesudo muon-updater
<MichaelTunnell> kdesudo kate
<MichaelTunnell> etc
<yammagamma> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root' Invalid pixmap specified. Invalid pixmap specified. No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded No frame loaded
<MichaelTunnell> yea that is a bug I was afraid you might run into, it is being worked on now but no estimate as to when it will be done. There is an easy workaround though
<yammagamma> still coming up with This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<MichaelTunnell> kdesudo -c "KDE_SESSION_VERSION=5 KDE_FULL_SESSION=true dbus-launch muon-updater"
<MichaelTunnell> that will fix the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR issue
<MichaelTunnell> when the bug is solved those environmental options won't be needed
<BluesKaj>  the old rule, never open a gui app with sudo
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: that's true but only relates to the non-gui based sudo
<yammagamma> that command just made my 2 desktops swap around, ie everything on right monitor jumped over to left and vise versa
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: well file managers probably shouldnt be launched with sudo regardless I suppose since they could do weird mounting side effects
<MichaelTunnell> yammagamma: that command would not do that. It sounds like your issue is much larger than just authorization issues
<MichaelTunnell> how long have you been running this current install of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell, I never launch gui apps with sudo  , always kdesudo if there's no other way
<yammagamma> found error while replying QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied", "") auth error reply! kdeinit5: PID 2567 terminated.
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, which Kubuntu version ?
<yammagamma> 15.10
<BluesKaj> did you install muon or are you using muon discover
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: yea I agree with not using normal sudo, that's what I was saying. file managers could have weird side effects either way though
<yammagamma> muon update manager
<yammagamma> even when i click the k symbol down left corner no file system no desktop it all disappeared
<yammagamma> any other ideas
<BluesKaj> do you meajn the kmenu/kicker?
<yammagamma> yea
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, look in the kmenu>applications>system
<yammagamma> why have my destops switched around,ahhh
<yammagamma> i have system setting open
<BluesKaj> not system settings ..itapplications>system>muon
<yammagamma> muon discover or muon package manager ?
<yammagamma> also i cant turn off system without first logging off, that option disappeared as well
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, depends what you're looking for
<yammagamma> just to keep system upto date
<yammagamma> but neither wont let me
<BluesKaj> disappeared from where?
<yammagamma> the kmenu
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, do you know how to use the terminal?
<yammagamma> yea
<BluesKaj> konsole
<BluesKaj> recommend you update and upgrade there
<yammagamma> thats what ive been doing thinking updating or upgrading will fix the muon update manager error
<MichaelTunnell> yammagamma: try running this in konsole
<MichaelTunnell> sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> yammagamma, don't pay attention to the update manager error , it's a known bug , being worked on
<yammagamma> but i cant mount an external drive as saying not authorizied
<MichaelTunnell> yammagamma: did you successfully update in konsole?
<yammagamma> its still updating
<BluesKaj> once update is finished , run sudo apt upgrade
<yammagamma> this error i have since early 14. and upgraded to 15. but error stayed
<BluesKaj> what error, the update manager?
<WS_Tim> Hi Folks:  Having a problem with KPIM.  It worked in 14.10, but when I upgraded to 15.04 the akonadi server wont start, and this has persisted through the upgrade to 15.10 -- any suggetions?
<yammagamma> yea and authorisation when connecting a external usb drive i says it cant mount it
<BluesKaj> !fstab  | yammagamma
<ubottu> yammagamma: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yammagamma> it used to all work dandy
<yammagamma> im downloading a fresh iso image of 15.10 and might do a fresh install as been a few years since wiped drive hope to get rid off these errors
<yammagamma> thanks guys for your help
<BluesKaj> not in the mood for holding hands today anyway
<denza242> is it possible to take the hard drive from one laptop, and put it into another laptop (same model, same specs, same everything) without messing up my install?
<denza242> esp. if there's a windows partition?
<shallwe> denza242: i think its ok
<denza242> hmm, shallwe you sure?
<OerHeks> same hardware, sure.
<shallwe> well its work with my computer
<BluesKaj> denza242, it should work
<denza242> BluesKaj: even if there's a windows partition :x?
<BluesKaj> denza242, there might be a product key problem with windows unless the machine is later than W8 when they began storing it in thrhr UEFI/BIOS , otherwise I can't see a problem, but I'm no Windows guru either :_)
<denza242> BluesKaj: fair enough
<BluesKaj> or was it W7 , not sure
<denza242> on an unrelated note
<denza242> is there any way to make a device output to /dev/null?
<BluesKaj> denza242, this might help, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119648/redirecting-to-dev-null
<denza242> BluesKaj: can I delete /dev/input/mouse2?
<BluesKaj> denza242, dunno , genii might know
<BluesKaj> BBL
<denza242> kk
<denza242> well genii :x?
<genii> denza242: Could you pastebin the entire dmesg output for me to look through?
<genii> denza242: eg: dmesg | pastebinit
<denza242> https://paste.kde.org/pqzcwpunl/ldfxqo
<genii> Then give the link
<genii> Reading :)
<genii> denza242: What happened before when you just blacklisted the synapics driver in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<denza242> genii: I didn't blacklist it
<denza242> since when I tried, it still happened
<genii> denza242: Please pastebin results of sudo lshw
<genii> ( I'd give the -C something to isolate to the mouse but not sure what category it falls into)
<genii> This way we can see what pointing device is using what drivers
<denza242> genii: psmouse
<denza242> genii: however as I said, even if I remove psmouse, it still spams stuff
<genii> Likely then the raw hardware errors
<denza242> yep
<genii> denza242: An interesting problem, let me think a bit more on it
<denza242> genii: I might have a fix though
<denza242> replacement laptop
<genii> Hehe
<AciD`> installed the kubuntu ppa for 15.03 yesterday. Updated with no problem. The 'search' feature in dolphin still does not work (ie. timeline://yesterday).
<AciD`> I'm really unlucky or is that supposed to work (iirc I never saw it working) out of the box?
<OerHeks> 15.04 went EOL today, 4th feb
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<AciD`> *15.08
<OerHeks> 15.08? no such version, i guess you have 15.10
<Kadesy> Hello all... I'm looking for some assistance with getting Kubuntu booting on my new setup. I have installed Kubuntu from Live CD (15.10) to a Samsung EVO 850 512MB SSD. All installed well, but when I restart and change boot order to SSD it gets to a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner.
<Kadesy> I have read various solutions but not found a consistent common thread. Any ideas to why this is occuring and why I can't boot?
#kubuntu 2016-02-05
<DarinMiller> Kadesy: Do you see see a grub boot menu before trying to boot Kubuntu?
<oaktree347> I'm running KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.10. I'm having an issue where the desktop sometimes crashes from the pretty version with no icons to an ugly, purple version with icons. This just randomly happens and only sometimes.
<oaktree347> Either it's this way on login, or it happens when I shutdown. It always happens on shutdown.
<oaktree347> Also, other times the screens (i have 2 monitors) flicker between the desktop i am used to seeing and the weird, unity-looking one I described above. I've tried completely getting rid of unity to no avail. thoughts?
<valorie> hmmm, another ask & leave
<bukai> Hi guys,can someone please tell me, is it possible to send attachments using djrill?
<valorie> what is djrill?
<valorie> !info djrill
<ubottu> Package djrill does not exist in wily
<bukai> valorie: I am very sorry wrong channel. It is mandrill's django plug in
<bukai> I am really very sorry
<valorie> np
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mohan___> Hello... I installed Kubuntu 15.10 on my notebook today, and restarted into the newly installed OS. It worked well, and I was prompted to do a update. The update required a restart to finish. On restart, the boot failed. I've tried multiple times now. There is no error shown. Any help on how to proceed?
<hateball> mohan___: can you hold/hammer shift when booting, that should give you a grub menu
<mohan___> On different boots, the boot stuck at rc-local.service, accounts-daemon.service, and Started Accounts Service
<hateball> mohan___: there you can edit the boot line and remove "quiet splash" so you can see where it chokes
<hateball> oh, you already do
<hateball> mohan___: anyhow, can you get into grub and pick recovery session?
<mohan___> oops, sorry, should have included that in the first post
<mohan___> I did once
<mohan___> I got a terminal
<mohan___> was able to log in
<hateball> mohan___: in that terminal, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mohan___> alright, hang on while I try
<mohan___> is any command required to enable the network?
<hateball> no it should work automatically
<mohan___> okay
<hateball> mohan___: ping 8.8.8.8
<hateball> mohan___: if that fails, we'll need to do some manual labor to bring up the interface
<mohan___> okay
<mohan___> give me a few minutes, I'll try and be back
<didrod> bonjour à tous
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hateball> Heh
<hateball> I only meant for them to not waste time typing a long thing in french :/
<OerHeks> oui
<mohan31> @hateball did what you suggested. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded.
<hateball> mohan31: That's not very awesome, then
<mohan31> hateball: what next?
<mohan31> hateball: I can do a reinstall, no problem, because it was a fresh install, but I would like to get to the root of the problem, so that it doesnt crash again
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f # to see if any update failed?
<hateball> mohan31: try that ^
<mohan31> on it
<mohan31> same message as before. 0 to all
<OerHeks> last resort, but i think unlikely packages messed up: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hateball> Well there are a few more things to try I'd say
<OerHeks> What error/result do you get when you boot? black screen ?
<hateball> mohan31: You can try picking an older kernel in the grub menu when you boot
<mohan31> hmm, this might be relevant. On the same laptop, I had been running kubuntu 14.04 till yesterday. I did an upgrade, I'm not sure to which, but I got a similar crash yesterday. Since I've been meaning to do a fresh install sometime, I took the opportunity and did the fresh install today.
<mohan31> if I have the gui boot, then I get a black screen
<mohan31> gui boot, as in, splash screen
<mohan31> if I escape the splash screen, I don't get an error, but it stalls at different points each time
<hateball> mohan31: I think an fsck is in order
<hateball> as well checking your disks health with smartctl
<mohan31> sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't give me any result, just back to my prompt. Running the update again gives me the same message - 0 to upgrade, install, remove
<mohan31> hateball: Ill try the older kernel, give me a sec
<OerHeks> no result is ok.
<mohan31> tried with 4.2.0-16. Still stalling. This time at kerneloops.service
<mohan31> 0erHeks: didn't get any result
<hateball> mohan31: can you liveboot the system and run fsck and smartctl checks?
<mohan31> hateball: could you guide me on how to do the fsck? and smartctl? both from the prompt I guess?
<hateball> mohan31: you'll need to liveboot
<mohan31> okay, once I liveboot, what should I do?
<hateball> mohan31: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<hateball> mohan31: or whatever partitions you have
<mohan31> all partitions, or just the one in which I've installed kubuntu?
<mohan31> I have an ext4 for the kubuntu install, another ext4 for /home, an the swap
<mohan31> *and
<hateball> mohan31: checking the root partition should be enough, but it isnt like it takes any amount of time really
<hateball> so you may as well check /home as wlel
<valorie> is this a nomodeset situation?
<mohan31> ah okay, will do and get back to you. same command with mutatis mutandis for smartctl?
<mohan31> valorie: I'm sorry, I have no idea what you mean. but if it has anything to do with a graphics card, I don't believe my laptop has one. It's kind of old... It has just the inbuilt video card
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mohan31> hateball: should I mount to do a fsck?
<hateball> mohan31: no
<mohan31> okay, thanks
<hateball> mohan31: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mohan31> hateball: fsck clean for both root and home
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> well that is good in a way
<mohan31> running the smartctl command you gave now
<hateball> it'll probably be alright
<mohan31> okay, I'm a bit lost with the smartctl results... what should I be looking for?
<hateball> mohan31: anything more than 0 for reallocated sectors or uncorrectable errors indicate a bad drive
<hateball> mohan31: but most likely that would have led to a corrupt filesystem, so I doubt that's any concern
<hateball> you could try what valorie suggested
<hateball> !nomodeset | mohan31
<ubottu> mohan31: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mohan31> with the smartctl, for reallocated_sector_ct, I have an R of 0.
<mohan31> cant find an uncorrectable errors, but there is offline_uncorrectable, which is again 0
<hateball> ye as I said, doubt there's any errors on it
<mohan31> okay, i'll try nomodeset
<mohan31> hateball: tried nomodeset (from the grub edit). now I'm stuck with the splash screen (unlike before where I get a black screen)
<mohan31> I am also unable to see the boot by hitting escape
<valorie> :(
<mohan31> okay, I just noticed that I'm getting an error high up (booting again without nomodeset). "Failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization"
<mohan31> this is not where the boot stalls though, this is rather earlier
<mohan31> the only noticeable pattern about where the boot stalls is this: it invariably occurs a step or a few steps after "Starting Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit"
<hateball> mohan31: can you edit your bootline and remove "quiet splash"
<hateball> mohan31: what GPU chipset is this?
<mohan31> will do, and boot with nomodeset?
<mohan31> um... don't know... any way to find out?
<hateball> mohan31: lspci |grep VGA
<hateball> mohan31: skip nomodeset, just edit the regular bootline and remove quiet splash
<mohan31> okay, hang on
<mohan31> okay, this is weird, removing quiet splash, I just get a black screen throughout
<hateball> hmmmm, it should be spitting out information about what it is doing
<mohan31> not sure if its relevant, but theres an entry $vt_handoff after quiet splash, on the same line. I didnt remove that.
<hateball> that's fine
<mohan31> hmm, removing quiet splash, i hit escape as soon as I got the black screen, and I saw the processes happening again. This time, it stalled at IPv6:ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE)
<hateball> certainly sounds like something is broken but I am running out of ideas what to check
<hyper_ch> hi there, latest kubuntu can't be run in vm... installation works but afterwards just black screen
<mohan31> hmm... Im just worried that I got a very similar error on updating my old installation. It happened again with a fresh latest install... not sure how to proceed
<hateball> hyper_ch: what hypervisor are you using?
<hyper_ch> hateball: virtualbox
<hateball> hyper_ch: Alright. I have no idea about any potential quirks there, perhaps some else does tho
<hateball> hyper_ch: by latest, do you mean 15.10 ?
<hyper_ch> y
<mohan31> hateball: the VGA chipset - Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hateball> shouldnt be any driver issue then
<hateball> mohan31: sorry I am drawing a blank here :|
<hateball> mohan31: if it were me, I would reinstall with 16.04 nightly. But that's not advisable unless you are prepared for breakage
<mohan31> Hmm... Maybe I'll do a fresh install, and then not update till 16.04 is released?
<mohan31> I'm a student, and in the process of writing my thesis... Can't afford to break the system again in between, but can experiment after my thesis is done
<mohan31> hateball: just curious, are there any logs I could check?
<hateball> mohan31: you have various logs in /var/log but I am not sure how much gets written if it stalls.
<hateball> mohan31: and you cant get to a different tty and log in either I guess?
<mohan31> nope
<mohan31> but I meant about the update I did previous to the break?
<hateball> mohan31: if that's the case you'd need to liveboot and mount the partition to read in /var/log
<hateball> mohan31: update history is in /var/log/apt/history*
<mohan31> okay
<mohan31> I'll try to check that
<mohan31> hateball: this is weird... I'm reading /var/log/apt/history. In the update I did prior to the crash, quite a few packages were removed. I cant make sense of most of it, but I'm guessing things like update-manager-core, konsole, kmail, perl, ksysguard, kde-runtime etc. should not be removed?
<hateball> mohan31: no, that isnt very good
<mohan31> oh, add kwin-x11 to the list
<mohan31> kwin-style-breeze
<mohan31> quite a few packages...
<hateball> mohan31: if you can boot in recovery again, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<hateball> mohan31: that'll take a good long while tho
<mohan31> i'll try... could this be a bug with Muon? because that's what I used for the updates...
<hateball> mohan31: I suppose, tho I havent heard of it
<hateball> I only use commandline to manage these things
<mohan31> mm, I should have too... I am not comfortable with muon either, I generally use synaptic
<aektzis> helloz ^^
<mohan31> hateball: I'm trying the kde reinstall now. If that doesnt work either, Ill just do a clean reinstall and sit tight without updating. Thank you so much for all the help... You've been most kind and patient...
<mohan31> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dani_> Guys I do something stupid can you help me
<Dani_> I deleted my network-manager
<hateball> oh they left
<mohan31> hateball: w00t! the kde reinstall worked! Thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<shallwe> hi
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, fine thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here :)
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> anybody also using vlc for playing movies? i use nouveau driver.. and vlc shows not the whole movie.. how can i explain.. hm..
<soee> not whole ?
<soee> cuts some part of visible area?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, which nvidia gpu?  Perhaps the recommended driver would be better, although I've never had problems with nouveau and vlc
<noaXess> check this
<noaXess> http://i.imgur.com/w5pkozP.png
<noaXess> can only see part of movie
<noaXess> with dragon player it works
<OerHeks> F12 maximize vlc, then the ratio goes full screen, or change the size of the vlcwindow, seen that before
<OerHeks> err F11 maximize
<noaXess> OerHeks: no.. if fullscreen.. it shows less movie parts
<stu> hey all.  total noob here
<stu> how can i browse a windows network?
<noaXess> stu: dolphon, click into addressbar and type: smb:
<stu> do i insall that?
<noaXess> dolphin?
<noaXess> is default file manager in kubuntu.. and smb is a default network protocoll..
<stu> ahhh.  let me try that
<stu> says it cant find konquerer
<stu> noaXess it worked.....can i map a drive?
<Aristide> stu: Konqueror is not provided by default
<Aristide> You must install software
<Aristide> stu: You can brows network with smb:// or with \\ip
<Aristide> *browse
<stu> i found it.  can i map a drive like Windows?
<Aristide> stu: You can put folder into the left pannel
<Aristide> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/863026shortcut.png Like this :p
<noaXess> or use smb4k
<noaXess> with smb4k you can browse networks, and mount shares to local folder.. then you can access this local folder from any program..
<BluesKaj> stu, in dolphin places , choose network, then add network folder, then Microsoft Windows network drive, the fill in the fields, then save and connect
<BluesKaj> stu, you can then add the resulting folder to places in dolphin
<Sanguich> I installed KDE Neon on my Kubuntu build and no my build is WAYYYY too buggy.  Is this a good place to get help with this?
<lordievader> Sanguich: #kde-neon would be better
<Sanguich> roger.  I tried over there just now, but didn't get a response.l  I'll hang tight to see if anyone comments.  Thanks!
<stu> thanks all for the help.  im good.  it just freezes when watching vids.....
<hggdh> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BluesKaj> theDuderino, check your irc connection please
<neotom> hello all
<sanguich> hi
<Guest67649> How to make icons become smaller when there is too many opened programs in the taskbar (bottom panel)? Like in Windows. Or at least to show some arrows or navigation to access programs that are outside the vidible icons.
<Guest67649> I have only icons (like in Windows 7
<Guest67649> in the taskbar , but I get sometiimes out of space when I have opened too many programs and some are non accessible
<Swipe-> can't wait for 16.04, sick of plasma crashes once a week in 15.10. Never had one single plasmashell crash in 15.04
<soul_> guys, how can I enable a systemd service?
<rattking> 'systemctl enable service'
<DarinMiller> i.e.: sudo systemctl enable kdm
<perry_> hi
<DarinMiller> hey
<perry_> :D
<perry_> just got kunbuntu so happy
<DarinMiller> 15.10?
<bprompt> "hay bartender",  said the horse at the bar
<perry_> yeah
<perry_> and on a macbook :D
<DarinMiller> Cool :)
<bprompt> *cough* ahemm    16.04 is coming out in 2 months, and it's LTS *cough*
<perry_> anyone know how to change boot loader defalt by chance?
<DarinMiller> Dual boot using rEFit or virtual?
<perry_> rEfit
<perry_> accidently changed defalt bootloader to the partion I'm running on and... you know -_-
<DarinMiller> It's been awhile so I don't recall off the top... I would have to google ....
<perry_> yeah
<perry_> i'll check later not important
<soul_> Thank you rattkingand Dar
#kubuntu 2016-02-06
<Cem_Nome5> hello
<Cem_Nome5> In older versions of ubuntu an mail icon used to be on the top right of the screen, allowing the user to manage conversations apks
<Cem_Nome5> whenever someone said your name in IRC the icon would turn green, but this doesn't exist anymore
<Cem_Nome5> how can I know when someone called me on IRC?
<Cem_Nome5> is there anyway to restore that old function?
<jabbathehutt1234> I am having problems with the flip switch desktop effect
<jabbathehutt1234> Anyone know it?
 * jabbathehutt1234 sighs
<DarinMiller> jabbathehutt1234: sry, missed your post... flip switch is working here on 15.10 w/ backport PPA.  I had to assign a keystroke to active it - btw alt-esc did not work...
<DarinMiller> Uhhh, nevermind.... seems to only work when the settings config window is open... looks like a bug...
<daniel> hey guys i have on big problem
<daniel> can you help me
<Guest68352> i can connect to wi-fi onle when i'm close to my router
<Guest68352> when i'm to another room i cant access
<valorie> Guest68352: do other computers have the same problem?
<valorie> how about your phone?
<stivie> hey guys
<stivie> pls help me
<stivie> i have big problem
<valorie> tell us
<stivie> i have a wi-fi connection only when im close to the router
<valorie> yes, you said so
<valorie> and I asked:
<valorie> Guest68352: do other computers have the same problem?
<stivie> no
<valorie> how about your phone?
<stivie> evrything working well
<valorie> so it sounds like you have a failing wifi card
<stivie> the problem is in my kubuntu
<stivie> no i buy my pc with win 10 and evrything working well
<valorie> do you dual-boot?
<stivie> no only kubuntu
<valorie> ah
<stivie> any ideas
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> check out that wifidocs page
<stivie> cant load it
<stivie> internal sever error
<pc> lol
<pc> HI
<pc> Эй
<pc> Блять
<stivie> can somebody help me
<valorie> hmmm, that page does gave a problem
<valorie> stivie: https://web.archive.org/web/20160112163221/https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> the wiki must be down
<stivie> thanks the second link works
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo <-- this is very technical, but can be very helpful
<lordievader> Good morning
<somu> i am using kbuntu 14 and i want to know how to setup wifihotspot
<somu> setup help is there for ubuntu, but unfortunately no help for kbuntu
<lordievader> As in hostapd bridged to an ethernet adapter?
<somu> yes
<lordievader> Does your wifi card support AP mode?
<lordievader> somu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<somu> thanks @lordievader I will try and let u know
<lordievader> Sure, if you have questions you know where to find me ;)
<somu> when i run the command 'iw list'...i got Wiphy phy0 and various information
<lordievader> That is correct, it lists the various capabilities of each wireless nic. Among which are the supported modes of operation.
<somu> I am telling you my problem again: I have a laptop and a android mobile. I have a wired connection on my laptop. I would like to use the internet of laptop to my phon
<lordievader> somu: Does your wifi card support AP mode?
<somu> but how to check that?
<lordievader> somu: 'iw list' tells you.
<lordievader> Else pastebin the output of that command if you cannot find it.
<somu> ok
<somu> Wiphy phy0         Band 1:                 Capabilities: 0x1072                         HT20/HT40                         Static SM Power Save                         RX Greenfield                         RX HT20 SGI                         RX HT40 SGI                         No RX STBC                         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes                         DSSS/CCK HT40                 Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (expone
<lordievader> !pastebin | somu
<ubottu> somu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Not here.
<somu> ok
<somu> Here is the link: https://paste.kde.org/pxb9mqdjj
<lordievader> somu: I'm afraid your card does not support AP mode.
<somu> Its ok lordievader...Thanks for your kind support.
<lordievader> No problem. You might be able to thether your internet connection through usb, but I do not know how that works.
<somu> It has already worked for Windows. Unfortunately, I have to work in Windows
<somu> bye for now.
<Steve_> Hi all, quick question. Can I still upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 via the command line? 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' returns "No new release found"
<lordievader> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lordievader> Steve_: It is probably easier to wait for the release of 16.04 or reinstall to 15.10 directly.
<Steve_> I want to keep the settings, but I'm hoping to go all the way up to 16.04 beta
<lordievader> Hmm, upgrading from 14.04 will only be possible when 16.04.1 is released...
<ikonia> lordievader: seems very reasonable
<ikonia> from memory the same happened with 14.04 and maybe even 12.04
<ikonia> pretty such it wasn't in place for 10.04
<lordievader> ikonia: Yes, the reasoning was based on the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.
<eeos> hi everybody! I am having problems in mounting the windows partitions at boot ....
<lordievader> Do you get errors?
<Shinki> You could have a look at /etc/fstab, and verify (1) directories are exist (2) UUID of devices are not changed
<eeos> No entry in the fstab .... I wonder why the installation did not ppick it up, and why there is no GUI to manage the automount?
<eeos> or the fstab ....
<oi> is there a workaround to stop crashing plasma after drag&drop icons?
<oi> kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DarinMiller> Hi BluesKaj
<DarinMiller> oi: Do you have backports ppa or the project Neon PPA enabled?
<BluesKaj> hi DarinMiller
<oi> DarinMiller: no, just fresh installed
<DarinMiller> Are you familiar with ppa installations? I recommend the Neon PPA as it move 15.10 to the latest QT packages and improves 15.10 stability.
<oi> ok
<Maxiride> is it normal that xorg is taking up 1.3GB of ram?
<eeos> !Neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<DarinMiller> Neon launchpad PPA website: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<eeos> DarinMiller: how unstabe is it?
<dan> would neon ppa be too much for a daily use desktop?
<DarinMiller> In my experience, it fixes several issues in 15.10 including frequent plasmashell crashes.  Not quite as stabe as KDE 4, but much better than stock 15.10.
<Maxiride> DarinMiller: I'm with backports ppa and sometimes I still get a segmentation fault crash of plasmashell btw
<Maxiride> and every time I'm unable to rebort it also.. debug symbols package are needed but when I go to install them using the crash report windows it says that no packages can be found.
<Maxiride> D:
<Maxiride> if anyone knows what does it mean, showing detailed memory information of xorg with ksysguard i see that most of the ram is taken by 1337912 KB	[heap]
<DarinMiller> Backports is not current and the Neon packages improve plasma stability.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: its not far off curent !
<Maxiride> it provides plasma 5.5.3
<Maxiride> not that bheind I guess
<clivejo> and 5.5.4 is in landing
<DarinMiller> One issue I experience is kwallet hangs on reboot causing every dependent pack- including networkmanager and chrome-to hang for ~30s.
<Maxiride> meanwhile i'll try rebooting to see if xorgs cleans up a bit
<DarinMiller> killing kwattet fixes the hang and everything is back to normal.
<DarinMiller> ^killing kwallet
<oi> DarinMiller: hmmm, apt-get update get this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/neon/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<oi> DarinMiller: the ppa is old, last thing they admit is raring
<DarinMiller> oi: Did you add this repository?  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:neon/ppa
<oi> DarinMiller: yes, I did.
<eeos> there is no Storage Device Manager in kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> oi: my bad!
<DarinMiller> Follow these directions here: http://neon.kde.org.uk/download
<oi> DarinMiller: last updates in ppa are 49 weeks ago
<oi> ok
<BluesKaj> seeos, system settings >removable devices
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: there is no such a thing in system settings
<BluesKaj> eeos,which kubuntu?
<eeos> BluesKaj: 15.10 64bit
<DarinMiller> eeos: Removable devices arrived with either Backports ppa or KDE Neon (not sure which)
<eeos> BluesKaj: sorry, had to reboot
<BluesKaj> I'm running 16.10, but that's surprising that there's no removable ndevices as default in 15.10
<eeos> BluesKaj: so no removable devics in system settings in 15.10 64bit
<BluesKaj> eeos, not sure
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 16.10? Surely you mean 16.04 ;)
<BluesKaj> i'm always running a ppa or 2
<BluesKaj> yeah , 16.04 ,...typos
<DarinMiller> On my 16.04 box, I do not have the landing ppa enabled and the Removeable Devices option is missing (still Plasma 5.4.3).  My 15.10 boxes all have backports and Neon and Removable Devies shows up in the hw section.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, i have the landing ppa
<oi> reboot
<DarinMiller> BlueKaj: I assume 16.04 landing has Plasma 5.5.3?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: 5.5.4
<DarinMiller> cool
<clivejo> and its in backports landing too
<DarinMiller> ah yes.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller,yes
<BluesKaj> and 5.5.4
<eeos> BluesKaj: me neither .... a bit chuffed by this new version, I have come backk to kubuntu after around a year
<eeos> so how do I solve this removabel device issue?
<BluesKaj> eeos, external drive or extra hdds/ssds?
<eeos> windows partition that does not mount at boot
<BluesKaj> eeos, is it listed in grub?
<eeos> yes, I can boot from it
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo blikd , find the entry for the windows partition, copy the uuid  and addit to fstab without the quotes like so : http://ubuntuhak.blogspot.ca/2013/07/how-to-mount-windows-partition-in.html
<eeos> BluesKaj: aologies, I know how to add it manually, I am trying to find a GUI, this is for my wife
<BluesKaj> eeeos it should show up in dolphin places>devices once you add it and reboot
<BluesKaj> add it to fstab that is
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: I would like to enable her to do what she would prefer, but without a GUI it is a bit of a problem
<BluesKaj> dolphin is the gui
<eeos> BluesKaj: a gui that does not allow you to decide what to mount at boot
<BluesKaj> it similar to the folder in the windows taskbar , just put dolphin in a quicklaunch in the panel
<DarinMiller> eeos: is adding a ppa an acceptable solution?
<eeos> Dragnslcr: yes
<eeos> sorry Dragnslcr .... was meant for DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> I've been called worse :)
<eeos> DarinMiller: ;)
<Dragnslcr> Nah, it doesn't get any worse
<DarinMiller> I am checking if Removeable Devices in in the backports ppa or KDE Neon.
<Dragnslcr> Dolphin will definitely show removable devices and any mounted hard drive partitions
<eeos> DarinMiller: thank you, I can do it .... Neon does not support 15.10 though
<Dragnslcr> I'm not certain if it will show regular hard drive partitions that aren't mounted
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to use Partition Manager to set the mount points of partitions
<eeos> apologies need to reboot brn .... Dragnslcr yes, but not whether it is mounted at boot or not
<Dragnslcr> I don't have any unused partitions to test it with at the moment
<markit> I've logged but mouse does not work, what is the keyboard shortcut for K menu?
<markit> found, alt+f1
<DarinMiller> eeos, just confirmed, Removeable devices arrives with the backports PPA on 15.10.  Assuming windows not corrupt it by leaving it in a dirty state, the automounter should work as expected.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, he hasn't relogged in
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: good catch.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, wonder if his issue has more to do with UEFI boot than removable devices
<BluesKaj> says he can boot windows grub, so why the issue
<BluesKaj> from grub
<jubodreizehn> Now I have instructed this side Kubuntu to _not_ powerdown if not fondled constantly
<why_not> Hello all.  My plasma crashed.  When I went to file the but , I got this after trying to install the debug symbols: Could not find debug symbol packages for this application.
<why_not> Any ideas on where to start?  I found some stuff on it online, but there was no resolution given.
<why_not> I did a search on synaptics for "plasma-workspace-dbgsym" and nothing was found
<DarinMiller> why_not: what version of kubuntu?
<why_not> 15.10 with kde-neon
<why_not> plasma 5.5.90
<why_not> ps- I'm also on #plasma getting some help
<DarinMiller> ok
<JunkHunk> hello is there a way to make the desktop slide show faster?
<JunkHunk> it wont allow me to use less than 10 seconds
<JunkHunk> I am talking about wallpapers
<JeZxLee> Will "Kubuntu 16.04 L.T.S. 64Bit" be good? Or Plasma 5 is still not good?
<BluesKaj> JeZxLee, that's a matter of opiinion and what circumstances you will be using 16.04, home or work?
<why_not> I installed kde-neon and I'm geting frequent plasma crashes
<JeZxLee> BluesKaj - well I do job work at home using Linux, but run Windows 10 Pro 64Bit at the office
<JeZxLee> web dev stuff
<JeZxLee> currently running Linux Mint 17.3 K.D.E. 64Bit at home
<JeZxLee> Linux Mint is based on old 14.04 Ubuntu
<JeZxLee> new Linux Mint 18 is scheduled for later this year after 16.04 release of Ubuntu
<JeZxLee> guess I just wonder if Plasma 5 will be working better in 16.04
<lordievader> To me 16.04 with Plasma 5 is stable enough, but as BluesKaj said, my requirements might be different.
<JeZxLee> tried Plasma 5 in Kubuntu 15.10 and it was not good
<lordievader> Plasma > 5.4 carries a lot of fixes.
<JeZxLee> KDE is my favorite - hope I can use it well in 16.04
<BluesKaj> JeZxLee, I'm running 16.04 with plasma 5.5.4 which requires the Landing ppa, and so far so good stabilty-wise.
<kubuntu> hola
<Guest63508> hola
<JeZxLee> ok, enough of my Plasma 5 rant
<JeZxLee> have a technicial question with Kubuntu 14.04.3 64Bit
<JeZxLee> running Kubuntu 14.04.3 64Bit guest in VMWare WorkStation Player 12 under Microsoft Window 10 Pro 64Bit - will OpenGL hardware acceleration work in Kubuntu guest?
<lordievader> Probably not, 3d acceleration is allways tricky under virtual machines.
<JeZxLee> have an nViidia GeForce GT 240 1GB PCIexpress graphic card with current nVidia proprietary Windows display driver installed
<JeZxLee> what about VirtualBox?
<lordievader> Your best bet is probably qemu's new virgl driver. Otherwise if you have two video cards you could pass one trough to the guest.
<DarinMiller> why_not: are you able to repeatably crash plasma crashes with certain actions?
<why_not> not reliably
<why_not> for a while, I would open the comic widget, and then configure.  that would be a 3-5 min wait until it crashed.  then it wasopening discover.  this time, it was while playing terraria
<why_not> this all started after installing kde-neon
<why_not> also, I have done nothing that I can tell corrected those issues.  they just stopped happening.  it's like the problem moves around
<DarinMiller> I have seen similar behavior.  Although I was trying backports landing followed by kde neon. By the time I installed neon, everything had settled down so I assumed it was the neon packages.
<DarinMiller> I assumed the neon packages had fixed the instabliity.
<why_not> yeah.  I just tried to open the comic strip widget "configre setttings > get new comics" and that took ~2:30 mins to load.  Before, it was ~5 seconds.  I'm just expecting it.  Any chance 16.04 will fix this?  I might just bite the bullet and do a re-installation, but that would be a pain in the rear
<DarinMiller> Does anything else take a long time to open? i.e chrome or kdewallte?
<DarinMiller> kwallet^
<DarinMiller> try running kwalletmanager5 from the command line....
<DarinMiller> it should open immediately
<why_not> 21 secs "Invalid DBus reply:  QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply", "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.")
<DarinMiller> if any of the above is true, kill kwallet and everything should be back to normal.  I don't think comic strip depend on kwallet though.
<why_not> chromium took 40 secs
<DarinMiller> Evreytime I reboot, i must kill kwallet.
<why_not> I couldn't kill kwallet cause it stopped responding....then it just killed itself...and the keyboard was not responsive for about 20 secs
<why_not> I just "end process" on kwallet5 and kwallet.  they went into zombie.  then chromium opened quickly, and then KDE Wallet started asking me for my password.  we're getting somewhere!
<why_not> every time I open chromium, it opens the KDE Wallet password prompt.
<DarinMiller> everything should work normal until reboot.  I rarely reboot so I forgot about that issue....
<why_not> "The application 'Chromium' has requested to open the wallet 'kdewallet'.  Please enter the password for this wallet below."
<DarinMiller> that normal
<why_not> I've never used kdewallet, unless it's something that works with Thunderbird.  so I don't know what's going on with that.
<why_not> can I uninstall kde wallet?
<DarinMiller> you can disable kwallet in system settings if you don't want to use it (under Account Details)
<DarinMiller> Uncheck the Enable the KDE wallet subsystem.  I have never tried uninstalling it.
<why_not> got it.  no more problem with chromium.  I'm going to rebot and see what happens
<why_not> I'm almost excited.
<DarinMiller> cool. let me know what happens.
<why_not> will do
<marcellus> hello people! I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 and cannot bring to run either ps3mediaserver nor mediatomb. They used to run very good with 13.04, though. Any idea what could be the problem?
<marcellus> (I know most of time the problem sits right in front of the screen)
<lordievader> marcellus: What does the konsole spit out when you start it from there?
<marcellus> well, ps3mediaserver does not even connect to the ps3. mediatomb does connect, but I cannot either remove what I already added, nor add new media files
<marcellus> psems  shows a red circle with an X inside
<lordievader> I don't know both programs, but they do not display any hint of an error in the Konsole?
<marcellus> pms does not show in the console. mediatomb it shows but not possible to change the shared media
<lordievader> That is not what I am asking. I suppose both programs have gui's(?), what happens when you try to change the shared media, does the konsole show permission errors or something?
<marcellus> I just found anther player named 'universal media server' and it works like a charm!  thanks for your time
<dougl> is anyone else having issues playing videos on youtube?
<DarinMiller> chrome, ff, opera, or ?
<DarinMiller> dougl: still there?
<bprompt> dougl:   now and then the site has been down for me, that has happened in the last week or so only, but that's about it
<bprompt> heheh
<dougl> lol
<dougl> DarinMiller, yes just alot of monitors ff chrome
<dougl> both
<DarinMiller> currently chrome is playing fine for me, checking ff...
<dougl> and verified with windows machine
<dougl> works here on windows - which kinda makes me wanna puke
<DarinMiller> all videos, or just specific ones?
<DarinMiller> ff is working fine here too...
<bprompt> dougl:    for all we know.. is your router or networking, or who knows, but not the site
<dougl> bprompt, thanks... but do you really think it is my router the windos machine is plugged into the jack between the mac and the kubuntu - lol
<bprompt> dougl:   nope, but network configuration, host files or such, that's OS dependent
<DarinMiller> dougl: I have seen Centurylink cause strange issues with DNS resolutions. Symptoms were very slow web page response.  I configured the network connection to use google dns a problem was solved.
<DarinMiller> However, that problem disappeared a couple years ago and I no longer have to have to use google dns...
#kubuntu 2016-02-07
<that_guy_melvin> where's plasma5 keep its display settings conf files? anyone know the path offhand?
<Riste> Hello guys, does it matter if the download of kubuntu_amd im trying to install on intel machine?
<soee_> amd ?
<soee_> probably it just means that this is 64 bit version, thats all
<Riste> hmm thank you
<Riste> im having troubles booting from the bios the usb isnt recognized (installed via unebootin)
<Riste> which is weird
<soee_> what version ?
<Riste> latest 15.10
<soee_> yeah, i had problems with it also :/
<Riste> hmm should i try the older versions
<Riste> and then just update to the 15.10?
<soee_> not sure, i also tried this to make bootable usb http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<soee_> brb
<ejay> Gwenview is eating 700MB if RAM when opening 2MB image. Is that normal?
<ejay> of*
<Guest18816> Hi, I'm using the latest Kubuntu 15.10 (and using the backports ppa) and I'm experiencing problem using vlc : the window stays totally dark. Is it a known issue ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<noaXess> hey hey...
<noaXess> anybody know, when 5.5.4 will be available for kubuntu 15.10?
<noaXess> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<estan> hi folks. am i missing something, or is there no package that provides pyuic5 and pyrcc5 for python2? there's pyqt5-dev-tools, but it depends on python3.
<estan> i would have expected there to be a python-pyqt5-dev-tools and a python3-pyqt5-dev-tools.
<estan> at the moment, i have to install pyqt5-dev-tools, which pulls in python3, just to build my application (which is python2), which seems unneccessary.
<estan> i would guess this is because, if there were two such packages, they would conflict, but couldn't a solution be to install those commands as "python2-pyuic5" and "python3-pyuic5" (and similar for pyrcc5). that's what Arch Linux does it seems.
<estan> it seems strange that if a developer is working ona a python2 app that uses pyqt5, he/she must install python3 :/
<BluesKaj> estan, which kubuntu ?
<estan> (not that i mind having python3 on my own laptop, but i'm building my python in a Docker container)
<estan> BluesKaj: 15.10.
<estan> so from the pyqt5 source package, the following packages are built: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/pyqt5
<estan> none of them seems to install pyuic5 / pyrcc5 and only depend on python2.
<estan> (the pyqt5-dev-tools is the only one that installs those commands, and depends on python3)
<estan> i would have expected that package to be split into one for python3 developers and one for python2 developers.
<estan> or alternatively, that there was no separate package at all, and that the commands were part of the python-pyqt5 and python3-pyqt5 packages (perhaps renamed to avoid conflict), but i understand splitting as much as possible is the Debian convention.
<BluesKaj> estan,  recommend you ask in #kubuntu-devel
<estan> ah yes. thanks.
<lolno> hi people
<lolno> can i ask something
<lolno> hi there
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<floppyzedolfin> Hello,
<floppyzedolfin> I'm having wifi issues - I can't tick the wifi box on the connection popup. Can somebody help me please :) ?
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, is it greyed out?
<floppyzedolfin> Yes
<BluesKaj> does network manager show other wifi APs in your area?
<floppyzedolfin> lshw -C network shows my Wiireless network as "unclaimed"
<floppyzedolfin> nm-tool only lists my wired connection
<floppyzedolfin> rfkill list [all] returns nothing
<floppyzedolfin> ifconfig doesn't show the wireless connection
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, try ip add
<floppyzedolfin> lo and eth0 return
<BluesKaj> which wifi chip?
<floppyzedolfin> RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<floppyzedolfin> lspci -nn | grep RT32
<floppyzedolfin> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, sudo modprobe rt3290sta, post any errors in pastebin
<floppyzedolfin> modprobe: FATAL: Module rt3290sta not found.
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, this is a longshot, but it seems to bring in the proper drivers in some cases, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<floppyzedolfin> hm, i'll give it a second shot, I did try it
<floppyzedolfin> I'm trying this one :
<floppyzedolfin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<BluesKaj> then ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3290
<floppyzedolfin> re3290.bin
<floppyzedolfin> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    4096 nov.  19 14:56 rt3290.bin
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, ok looks like you have the binary, sudo modprobe rt3290sta
<floppyzedolfin> same error
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, ok chmod +x rt3290.bin , then ./rt3290.bin
<floppyzedolfin> BluesKaj: floppyzedolfin@fzd-hpku:/lib/firmware$ ll ./rt3290.bin
<floppyzedolfin> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 janv.  6 16:40 ./rt3290.bin*
<floppyzedolfin> floppyzedolfin@fzd-hpku:/lib/firmware$ ./rt3290.bin
<floppyzedolfin> bash: ./rt3290.bin: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<floppyzedolfin>  BluesKaj It seems the install from that link I gave "sort of" works - the instructions don't work (the file is a propper .tar.gz file), but after running its Run.sh I now have the wifi enabled
<BluesKaj> ahha , ok odd that it didn't show up with the proper file extension, but I guess grep found the actual binary inside it
<floppyzedolfin> well, thanks a lot !
<BluesKaj> floppyzedolfin, hope it sticks :-)
<floppyzedolfin> BluesKaj Well, now I know the steps ...
<BluesKaj> yup
<darkp> hola mundo :v disculpen alguien me podria ayudar con algo? XD no logro sincronizar mi cuenta de facebook con KDE IM
<django__> hi,
<django__> I am in need of a bit of help
<django__> I have pa
<django__> I have plasma 5, kubuntu 15.10. I cannot find the "Apend to tab" option.
<django__> was that function removed?
<django__> I have plasma 5, kubuntu 15.10. I cannot find the "Apend to tab" option.
<django__> #kde
<django__> #plasma
<django__> does anyone know if the "append to tab" function was removed from kde 5?
<Wonder_balls> I'm wiping a 300GB hdd using a Kubuntu Live CD and "wipe" command.  it says that it will take 9w 4d.  Is that for real?  if so, is there a faster way?
<Wonder_balls> nothing
<Wonder_balls> ?
<Oderus> hi all, having issues updating.. if anyone has any ideas, heres my output.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14988306/
<MelRay> Hey everyone I see two different versions of Ardour in the Muon software app. One is simply "Ardour" and the other is "Ardour4" what is ghe difference...beside the file sized of course
<that_guy_melvin> 'Ardour' is backwards-compatibility for pre-ardour-4 dependant plugins or whatnot
<that_guy_melvin> in either case, the version from the KXStudio PPA is better
<that_guy_melvin> @ MelRay
#kubuntu 2017-01-30
<D-rex> d
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> e
<alphazulu> i'm curious, when did the apt command get changed?  was it changed in Debian or by Ubuntu?
<alphazulu> huh.  i guess it was a while back because i see it is also updated in Jessie.
<alphazulu> i still have a box runny Wheezy which is why I didn't notice the change
<alphazulu> s/runny/running/
<Unit193> 'apt-get' and 'apt-cache' are still present and useful, 'apt' was just added.
<alphazulu> i never knew that until today
<alphazulu> can you think of any reason why when I can open books in my ~/Books directory with Acrobat under Wine with no problem, but any other directory and i get file not found error?
<alphazulu> i use Dolphin to open them.  But only the ones in ~/Books open.
<alphazulu> Okular can open them fine
<alphazulu> if i go through the Acrobat Open dialog and navigate to the files they open
<noaXess> hey all
<hateball> Hello
<noaXess> does anybody with 16.04 also have problem in some dialogs.. problem that dialogs apear different then other windows?
<noaXess> hey hateball
<hateball> noaXess: In what application?
<noaXess> i also found this.. if eg. opening a pdf in okular and save as... and click to a saved place, i can't cause place path has ü in the path: http://imgur.com/a/v1dDe
<noaXess> editing place in okulas > save as...  dialog
<noaXess> edit the place normal in dolphin: http://imgur.com/a/nvb9I
<hateball> noaXess: are you using backports ppa?
<noaXess> normal yes..
<hateball> hmmm
<noaXess> let me check
<hateball> that's usually the fix-most-things solution otherwise :p
<noaXess>  more /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-xenial.list
<noaXess> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
<noaXess> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
<noaXess> sorry.. for that paste.. wanted to pastebin it..
<noaXess> hateball: what release you use?
<hateball> noaXess: same
<noaXess> also 16.04?
<hateball> yes, with backports
<noaXess> mine: http://imgur.com/a/zI3pm
<noaXess> whats wrong with mine..
<noaXess> no such problems? wait.. another thing
<hateball> well I can save to a path with Ä in it
<noaXess> i use eg. keepassx for password management..
<hateball> but I guess I browsed there, I didnt have the exact location saved
<noaXess> yes.. now if you open a pdf in okular.. can you navigate to that places you saved with eg. ä in path?
<hateball> noaXess: well I browsed to ~/Hämtningar
<hateball> which is the downloads folder in swedish
<noaXess> and if you open pdf and click the place you savedbefore?
<noaXess> if i open pdf and click this place.. nothing happens.. i need to navigate manually..
<noaXess> thats one problem
<hateball> lemme try bookmarking
<noaXess> other is look and feel of gtk/qt apps..
<hateball> noaXess: I get the same error it seems
<noaXess> like keepassx.. before a upgrade.. don't know which one.. keepassx looks normal, like dolphin or any other kde app
<hateball> it doesnt navigate to the bookmarked Hämtningar
<hateball> that's terrible :D
<noaXess> jep..
<hateball> and editing the path, it does show a questionmark instead of Ä
<hateball> it's as if it saved using us-ascii or something
<noaXess> nd how your dialog look? from okulas, save as.. dialog? does it look like normal kde window.. or different?
<noaXess> or.. do you have single click enabled for folders to open?
<noaXess> ni dolphin, i can single click on folders to open..
<noaXess> in okular save as.. dialot.. it doesn't work anymore
<hateball> I use doubleclick tho, so
<hateball> but okular seems to be using KDE 4 still, while the rest is mostly KF5
<hateball> so I guess that is why
<noaXess> so in dolphin you user double click to open folders?
<hateball> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> can you change to single click and test okular save as.... dialog...
<hateball> noaXess: test what?
<hateball> if single-click works there?
<noaXess> back..
<noaXess> if you changed to single click to open folders..
<noaXess> open any pdf in okular and then save it as... and try to single click to a folder...
<noaXess> it will not work.. you need to double click to open folder, if you have save as.. dialog open
<noaXess> hateball: and? do you get same result?
<hateball> noaXess: sorry, bit busy here at work
<noaXess> okey.. no problem ;)
<noaXess> me too
<noaXess> check also this save as dialog from libreoffice.. layout, columns and so on are strange.. seams to be not rendered correctly: http://imgur.com/a/FTRzp
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<user|30603> Hello what is the recommended specification for kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-01-31
<user|12804> hi
<user|12804> i'm try to install from usb disr. but he stuck on logo kubuntu
<user|12804> how i can fix it ?
<noaXess> moooorning ;)
<derrey> Are there any logs I could use to see what caused a freeze?
<hateball> derrey: what kind of freeze?
<hateball> ~/.xsession-errors, dmesg logs, and Xorg.log's are a nice place to start
<derrey> hateball: Everything was unresposive. Only the mouse moved. (I'm looking throught some syslogs.)
<derrey> Thanks for the other places to look.
<derrey> What is your normal Xorg cpu usage? Does it come to 60% (via ksysguard)?
<lordievader> derrey: On my Gentoo box it rarely comes above 20%, usually sits around 0%.
<derrey> it gives me freezes. I'm reading about it and it seems to be a pretty common issue?
<derrey> o, it went to 1%
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chr1s> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi chr1s
<chr1s> how's life?
<BluesKaj> good here, and you ?
<dharma> root@dharma-Aspire-5749Z:~# /Downloads
<dharma> bash: /Downloads: No such file or directory
<dharma> what is this erroer
<chr1s> good thanks BluesKaj
<dharma> hello
<chr1s> dharma: you're attempting to access a directory called Downloads at the root level on your machine, try ~/Downloads
<chr1s> (assuming it is in your home directory)
<BluesKaj> dharma, Diwbloads file should be in /home
<dharma> ok
<chr1s> and you probably meant to do something like 'cd'?
<BluesKaj> Downloads that is
<BluesKaj> dharma, did you download some thing from the internet, most browsers default their downloads to ~/Downloads, so look there
<dharma> hi
<hateball> hello
<dharma> what is ssh
<hateball> !ssh | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<markus_e92> Hi, how could i allow usb drive mounting only for a specific group?
<markus_e92> i use kubuntu 16.04
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> I guess it depends on fuse...
<hateball> at least I think it does
<hateball> so if user X is not a member of fuse they should not be able to automount
<hateball> but this is not something I've really looked at
<markus_e92> would it be possible to create a udev rule for this?
<lordievader> I
<lordievader> Wasn't the plugdev group for that?
<markus_e92> so did i, but in my installation (ltsp fat client) the user is not in the plugdev group and usb drive mounting works
<genii> Easier to edit sudoers than make an udev rule. http://askubuntu.com/questions/533106/allow-to-mount-unmount-a-specific-device-to-a-specific-user
<viewer|qwertz913> Hello, I installed Kubuntu 16.04 on my external harddisk.
<viewer|qwertz913> I did that before with Kubuntu 14.04 and it worked well.
<viewer|qwertz913> But now with my new installation I always get "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' "
<viewer|qwertz913> on one computer.
<viewer|qwertz913> On my other computer with an old Kubuntu on its harddrive it works.
<viewer|qwertz913> What is the reason for that error
<viewer|qwertz913> and can I get it to work?
<viewer|qwertz913> With my old external harddisk 14.0 installation it worked on both computers.
<BluesKaj> viewer|qwertz913, run sudo blkid, find the drive UUID and add it to your /etc/fstab file, without the quote. You search google for /etc/fstab emtries in ubuntu for the details
<BluesKaj> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<BluesKaj> viewer|qwertz913, ^
<viewer|qwertz913> Ok, I will try to edit fstab.
<viewer|qwertz913> Is it possible through grub rescue?
<BluesKaj> viewer|qwertz913, don't know, never had much luck with grub rescue
<viewer|qwertz913> okay, I am trying now with the LiveCD
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This sounds like a grub issue, not fstab.
<lordievader> viewer|qwertz913: Do you know how to chroot?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I had the same issue , tried chroot and it didn't see /dev/sda when trying to mount it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Did you fix the issue?
<BluesKaj> yeah. I got rid of windows...it was causing the problem afaik
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Hmm, that sounds very strange...
<lordievader> viewer|qwertz913: Anyhow, if you know how to chroot, I'd chroot into your install and rebuild the grub config from there.
<BluesKaj> windows bootsect was corupted somehow
<BluesKaj> all this was on my on my laptop
<BluesKaj> still trying to fix the mess after upgrading 16.10...ended up with busybox
#kubuntu 2017-02-01
<dharma> can any one help me with capture the flag
<DarinMiller> Unreal tournment?
<dharma> didnt get you
<Beau4K> Shall we play a game?
<Beau4K> How about Texas Holdem
<dharma> what
<Beau4K> http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-learns-from-mistakes-to-defeat-human-poker-players
<Beau4K> suit them right the sinners
<Beau4K> sinners soon will have no place to escape with their sins
<Beau4K> the AI will beat them up at every sin
<Beau4K> praise the Lord of AI
<IrcsomeBot> diegogoulartt was added by: diegogoulartt
<IrcsomeBot> <diegogoulartt> Hello, i just installed Kubuntu in my computer and i'm having some issues with the discover apllication
<IrcsomeBot> <diegogoulartt> i can't search, i mean, it gives me no return of any apllication and i'm not sure the updates were really installed
<IrcsomeBot> diegogoulartt was removed by: diegogoulartt
<Fritigern> Does anyone know if the global menus in Plasma 5.9 can be turned on and off? Because I don;t think I am going to like the global menus (though I will give it a try)
<lauritzt[m]> Fritigern: I'm pretty sure they're optional.
<Fritigern> But yoyu are not 100% certain then?
<valorie> Fritigern: ask in #plasma in a few hours
<valorie> the devels will know
<valorie> not many of us have 5.9 yet
<valorie> I don't, even in zesty
<Fritigern> Wowsers
<Fritigern> I actually expected you to have it
<valorie> even Neon doesn't have it yet
<valorie> it's in KCI
<valorie> but the release was just today
<valorie> takes some time to download the tars, package, and build the packages to test
<Fritigern> I know, i read the announcement and watched the vid ;)
<valorie> :-)
<Fritigern> There was something else that I wasn't exactly looking forward to, but I can;t remember what it was
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, anyone know if Kgpg or Kleopatra are still being maintained? Looking to install one or the other, but would prefer the one that is more actively maintained.
<nickJohn> ping
<makaan> hi guys
<makaan> i was trying to post a wallpaper to 4chan and it says that has an embedded file. how can i see this file?
<BluesKaj> Ht folks
<Dr_Coke> Someone said Kubuntu ran out of budget
<Dr_Coke> is that right?
<Dr_Coke> And that kubuntu is about to end
<Dragnslcr> [Citation needed]
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, don't listen to the ntz guy , he just spews whatever come into his twisted head , he's already been warned about trolling
<BluesKaj> oops Dr_Coke ^
<BluesKaj> sorry Dragnslcr , wrong nick
<Dragnslcr> Aww, but countertrolling can be so much fun
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah
<Dr_Coke> lol thanks BluesKaj
<Dr_Coke> I thought he was full of crap but I wanted to check
<BluesKaj> he is
<Dr_Coke> lol
<acheronuk> who? what? where?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, in ##linux
<acheronuk> ic
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, quote " kubuntu will thankfully end .... they've ran out of the budget ... it's all over, matter of days (perhaps weeks), God bless .... now please God gimme some disaster that affects rest of the .deb world so everything deb will be forgotten"
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj check kubuntu-deve;
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj check kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> I'm always there
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Is that the same acheronuk? Seeing as the one from #kubuntu-devel is not in ##linux.
<lordievader> According to 'whois', that is.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no I'm yalking about a guy in ##linux named ntz who's spouting the above quoite
<BluesKaj> talking
<lordievader> Ah, guess I got nicks mixed up.
<lordievader> Already thought it strange... acheronuk saying those things.
<acheronuk> Dr_Coke: the ntz gut is talking utter drivel
<acheronuk> I guess 'nutz' was taken when he logged on
<Dr_Coke> lol
<BluesKaj> it's an apt nick  :-)
<Mrokii> Hello. Where in KDE can I see a graphical representation of my keyboard-layout? I see the indicator, but it doesn't seem to have an option to show the actual layout.
<al8989> hello i just installed kubuntu 16.04 and I am trying to install drivers for my rtl8187b based usb wireless adapter but forget how i did it in ubuntu 14.04 a few years ago does anyone have instructions?  I am trying to do this without connecting the computer to wired internet.
<al8989> I did it before, but I forgot how i did it.
<BluesKaj> you must have upgraded via the internet , otherwise, if you used a dvd or usb image, ubiquity would have installed wifi driver at the start of your install
<BluesKaj> al8989, you'll need an ethernet connection to upgrade the drivers for some of your hardware
<al8989> blueskaj: i used a dvd and did a clean install of kubuntu 16.4
<BluesKaj> al8989, is this a  laptop or a desktop pc with wifi?
<al8989> desktop with usb wifi dongle
<al8989> i did it before on ubuntu 14.04 but forgot how
<BluesKaj> best to use an ethernet connection , wifi dongles are reliable during installs IME
<BluesKaj> are not reliable
<wickedworld> my software center dosnt show any thing what can i do to fix this?
<al8989> ah ok wqell its installed i just need wifi to browse the internet
<BluesKaj> wickedworld, fix what?
<wickedworld> my software center i can not access any thing in software center
<BluesKaj> wickedworld, have you tried sudo apt install "package" in the terminal?
<al8989> ah i figured out my problem, my chipset isn't support out of the box and need a special driver which i have found
<shahrukh> Hi All !!.. I upgraded plasma through backport PPA from 5.5.5 to 5.8.5. Now, i want to downgrade back to 5.5.5. Can anyone please guide me?
 * genii slides nauticalnexus a soda
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> genii, are you just everywhere ubuntu related? :P
<genii> nauticalnexus: Quite a lot of them
<genii> nauticalnexus: *buntu channels I'm always in: #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-offtopic #lubuntu #lubuntu-offtopic #snappy #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-arm #ubuntu-ca #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-server #ubuntu-touch #ubuntu-unregged #xubuntu #xubuntu-devel #xubuntu-offtopic
<nauticalnexus> ther'es a #k-ot?
<genii> Indeed
<warmachine> salut tlm
<sgrontt> Hello. I'm having a weird problem with DNS. The PF box is not replying to any DNS queries.... How can I troubleshoot this?
<superbroseph> ello
#kubuntu 2017-02-02
<dharma> what is the substitute for proteus in ubunt
<dharma> what is the substitute for proteus in ubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<qwertz> Hello, I need to install a program in /opt/-folder. And give access to all human users. What is the correct way to do it?
<qwertz> By accessing I mean the users should be able to run the program;-)
<qwertz> But not remove it.
<hateball> By default, /opt is ro for all
<qwertz> I think they should also be able to write to certain subfolders (logs,...).
<qwertz> Is there a commoun user group, I coud use?
<hateball> you can make any group you like
<qwertz> Yes, there does not seem to be one for that
<qwertz> thanks ;-)
<noname> malam
<poopeateer> hi guys I recently installed kubuntu and i was wondering if anyone could help me configure it at boot alongside preinstalled win10
<poopeateer> ok then
<soee_> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EvilRoey> hello
<Karkoon> Hi. I've installed a package called libpng16-16 using apt but it didn't do what I wanted so I wanted to purge it but now apt wants to purge 2GB of other files and I don't know what to do. :( http://i.imgur.com/DyPfGMg.png <-- image with some packages it wants to remove
<EvilRoey> I'm on the latest NVidia drivers.  Translucent Windows, Wobby Windows, Present Windows suddenly stopped working.  I rebooted and they still do not work...
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: heya ^_^
<EvilRoey> Karkoon: ah
<EvilRoey> Karkoon: stick around people are here who can help
<hateball> Karkoon: are you sure it's from that package? libpng16-16 doesnt have a ton of :i386 depends
<hateball> Karkoon: sure you havent installed anything else before that is floating around?
<Karkoon> hateball: purge will purge previous packages that have been removed?
<hateball> Karkoon: no. purge will remove package + configs for the package you specified
<BluesKaj> hi  EvilRoey , try changing your rendering backend in system settings>display&monitor>compositor
<Karkoon> so I don't think it should want to remove grub or libre office
<hateball> Karkoon: the other packages it mentions will be removed if you run apt autoremove
<hateball> Karkoon: was this originally ubuntu-desktop and you switched to kubuntu-desktop ?
<Karkoon> hateball: no
<Karkoon> hateball: http://pastebin.com/YN55F0EG <-- the whole message
<hateball> Karkoon: yeah, you dont want to do that :D
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: thanks
<hateball> Karkoon: looks to me like you may have removed the kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<hateball> Karkoon: which then orphans all those packages
<Karkoon> are there any logs to see if I did it?
<hateball> Karkoon: /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> Karkoon: also "apt policy kubuntu-desktop"
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: changed from OpenGL 2.0 -> OpenGL 3.1.  Worked like a charm.  BluesKaj, you are a font of knowledge.  Thanks :")
<EvilRoey> * :)
<hateball> Karkoon: that should say installed, preferably
<Karkoon> installed: (none)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: btw in my mind I'm still pronouncing your nick blooz-kadzh.
<hateball> Karkoon: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> still looks weird with all those 32-bit packages
<Karkoon> now apt policy is : installed 1.344
<Karkoon> and I've tried to purge the libpng16-16 but it still wants to remove everything
<hateball> Karkoon: if you try removing the libpng16-16 again, what does apt say then?
<hateball> Karkoon: pastebin it again please
<Karkoon> hateball: http://pastebin.com/2CqpCfyV
<Karkoon> I've got a popup that Ubuntu 16.10 experienced an internal error.
<hateball> Karkoon: think you'll need to consult the apt logs then
<hateball> because somewhere along the line a metapackage got removed
<hateball> and it mentions a whole bunch of gnome/unity packages as well so I have no idea what you could have done
<Karkoon> hateball: I think I have logs from today... but everything else is corrupted.
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, were you running gnome-desktop then installed kubuntu/plasma-desktop?
<hateball> at any rate it wants to remove all of plasma *too*
<hateball> despite reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: no. This kubuntu installation is like 4 days old btw.
<hateball> something is broken
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, Kaj rhymes with sky , my name is scandinavian and there "j" is pronounced as y or an i.
<Karkoon> http://pastebin.com/4W8RUj6K <-- the only working part of apt history
<Karkoon> oh. Kate can read everything.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: I understand :)
<EvilRoey> I mean I got it from the beginning but heh
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, which method did you use to install kubuntu
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: oh your name is Scandinavian, got it!
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: are you European?
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: I've installed it using a Live USB created using Linux Live USB Creator ( http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ).
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, no, I'm Canadian
<Karkoon> It didn't have a preset for kubuntu 16.10, so I used a preset for 15.10.
<BluesKaj> preset?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: aye
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, huuh
<EvilRoey> just aye as a means of acknowledgement of your previous sentence
<EvilRoey> unless huuh is something Canadian English speakers say
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: when you use this program in one of the steps to make a live usb you need to define which distribution you want to use. It has some of them predefined. I don't know what they configure in their presets.
<Karkoon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/446651/apt-get-remove-purge-wine-removed-everything Can I make something like that? Allow for purge and then reinstall before reboot?
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, think you've done some damage alright, suggest you not purge anything, but run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: I don't think that has changed anything.
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, if you know what an app is don't purge it , especially libs
<BluesKaj> don't know rather
<BluesKaj> bbiab , I have a couple of problems that need attention too ,,,bbiab
<Karkoon> other packages don't want to delete everything
<Karkoon> I think I have reinstalled it somehow and I thought that I don't have it but I think that libpng is one of the core libraries for kubuntu. So... I think I can't delete this without deleting everything else because they all depend on it in some way?
<hateball> Karkoon: It's not needed at all
<hateball> (I dont have it)
<johnflux_> Hey all
<johnflux_> apturl  is broken because it depends on pyqt4  which has been removed from 16.10
<johnflux_> so apt:/   urls don't work in firefox etc now
<johnflux_> so clicking to install flash, for example, fails
<Dragnslcr> johnflux_- is there a reason that the regular package doesn't work for you?
<johnflux_> Dragnslcr: for flash?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<johnflux_> Dragnslcr: I'm talking specifically about the bug that apturl is broken out of the box :-(
<Karkoon> hateball: then I don't know.
<Karkoon> I have it listed in history as installed on 2016-10-12 so it looks to me to be a default package.
<Karkoon> and today I have reinstalled it.
<Karkoon> hateball: are you on 16.10?
<nc__> hey I'm trying to install kubuntu on a very old laptop dell inspiron 220 but during installation I get an error that says "Error informing the kernal about modifications to partition /dev/sda1 --Device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot --so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting" the options "ignore" and "cancel" aren't responding. Please help.
<hateball> nc__: are you sure the drive is OK?
<hateball> Karkoon: Not on this machine no, 16.04
<Karkoon> Then I don't know again. :S I've seen that previous versions had libpng12
<Karkoon> I'm not sure if 16.04 has libpng12 or 16. (or maybe neither)
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, libpng16-16 is installed on 16.10
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: do you think I can have libpng12 and libpng16 installed at the same time?
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, I doubt it
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: I installed it from a deb file. I haven't restarted yet but things seem to work.
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, perhaps it is the default for 16.04 ...I'm running an edgy version of 16.10 so perhaps some of the libs are more advanced since I've upgraded plasma and frameworks from ppas
<nc__> hateball: sorry for the late response. it should be I mean I installed gnewsense on it before.
<BluesKaj> Karkoon, which deb file /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Karkoon> BluesKaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download libpng12 from xenial
<heythereduder> ello
<markus_e92> Hi, how can I create a polkit .pkla to allow mounting only of specific usb storge? there is a drive.vendor udisk variable, but I don't know how this work?
<markus_e92> with polkit 0.105 there is no /etc/polkit-1/rules.d to add javascript rules
<mukteshwar_> irchighway
<cablop> hello
<an-usah> hello
<an-usah> i have a weird issue in my KDE
<an-usah> i have to copy things twice in oder for them to be properly copied
<an-usah> i have these two scenarios:
<an-usah> 1. i select a text, press ctrl+c and the text is not copied, i have to press ctrl+c twice then the item is effectively copied
<an-usah> 2. i select a text, press ctrl+c the text is copied but in plain text, i press ctrl+c twice then the item is copied preserving format and other related information, like url in the case of a link
<BluesKaj> an-usah, what about using  the context menu then choose copy and paste ...does that work?
<an-usah> BluesKaj, i'm going to test
<an-usah> BluesKaj, hum, same error
<an-usah> i have to copy twice with the mouse
<BluesKaj> some kind of delay perhaps?
<an-usah> hmmm... nope, i waited some seconds before pasting when doing just a copy
<an-usah> and this problem is weird
<an-usah> well... i suspect a keyloger also
<an-usah> or maybe it is a problem of KDE shell
<an-usah> no, BluesKaj it is not a delay
<an-usah> same issue if using Ctrl+Ins Shift+Ins to copy paste
<mrVandermare> Does anyone know how to get konsole to run command as login shell? The option is missing from settings (for good reasons i'm sure) . I tried adding "bash -l" to the end of my .bashrc, but the konsole just hangs when i open it. I'm new to screwing with the bashrc file. Any suggestions?.
<Dragnslcr> mrVandermare- what are you trying to do that you would need to open konsole with bash -l ?
<mrVandermare> i need to use rvm. Ruby Version Manager. in ubuntu, there's a setting "run command as login shell". So i'm trying to get konsole to run as login shell, so that rvm will work.
<Dragnslcr> The only difference that I can is that a login shell runs /etc/profile as well as the bashrc files
<Dragnslcr> So I have no idea why rvm would need that
<mrVandermare> ok. Will continue googling/trying things - thanks anyway, Dragnslcr.
<ahoneybun> anyone good with driver issues?
<Walex> ahoneybun: polls are pointless. Depends on the driver. Also ask in ##Linux...
<ahoneybun> polls?
<Walex> ahoneybun: "anyone" questions instead of direct questions...
<ahoneybun> not sure the problem with asking though
<Walex> ahoneybun: there are three: most people are specialized, and not everybody knowns all drivers, help in these channels is by convention not personal but collective, and "anyone" polls can be easily used for trolling to embarass people...
<filbor> have a question. It may look stupid but need some help. My kubuntu 14.10 program manager went kaput on my computer and have not been able to upgrade, trying to upgrade to 16.04LTS how can I do so and keep all my data from my previous version ?
<valorie> filbor: that is not advised, since it is a major jump in both plasma and kdelibs > frameworks 5
<valorie> much better to back up your data and do a fresh install in this case
<valorie> 14.10 is long out of support as well
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> but please do a fresh install rather than trying to upgrade unless you know what you are doing
<valorie> I did it, but it was a hard slog
#kubuntu 2017-02-03
<D-rex> is there a burg repo 16.10?
<valorie> burg?
<valorie> D-rex: unsure what you mean
<D-rex> burg bootloader
<valorie> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> haven't heard of it
<valorie> apt search doesn't find it either
<valorie> someone might have it in a PPA
<D-rex> i added the ppa from 16.04 but it doesnt work =(
<valorie> you may have to adapt that version and make it work for you in your own PPA
<valorie> does Debian package it?
<valorie> if so, you could try installing from .deb file
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<IrcsomeBot> Deno Jacob was removed by: Deno Jacob
<farhad> hi, upgrade of my new kubuntu give me this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23916750/
<lordievader> Did you add any ppa's?
<lordievader> farhad: ^
<farhad> just add backports
<farhad> lordievader: just add backports
<lordievader> farhad: for that package you could overwrite it with:
<lordievader> dpkg -i --force-overwrite <path to deb>
<johnflux> Hi all
<johnflux> How do I install libpng12-0     in ubuntu 16.10 ?   I see it here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/libpng12-0/1.2.54-1ubuntu1
<johnflux> but apt install libpng12-0   says it has no installation candidate
<valorie> !info libpng12-0 yakkety
<ubottu> Package libpng12-0 does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info libpng yakkety
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> what needs that lib?
<johnflux> an npm package
<johnflux> valorie: ^^
<valorie> !info libpng12-0 1.2.54-1ubuntu1 yakkety
<ubottu> '1.2.54-1ubuntu1' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backpo
<valorie> !info libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1 yakkety
<ubottu> Package libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1 does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> looks like there is a binary, but it was never packaged
<valorie> or rather: ubuntu xenial PROPOSED
<valorie> so not yet in the archive
<johnflux> valorie: it does exist xenial
<johnflux> you can install it normally in xenial and it's here:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download
<valorie> Status:
<valorie> Superseded
<valorie> so perhaps in the cli, `ubuntu-bug npm`
<valorie> and explain all this in your BR
<lordievader> !info libpng12-0 xenial
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.54-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 119 kB, installed size 297 kB
<farhad_> why my cursor in  terminal is far from my last character. and see my npm and node?
<farhad_> http://pasteboard.co/tP9TlsG5V.png
<neres-ka> Hello. Does someone know native KDE apps for pomodoro technique?
<soee> neres-ka: basically something to track time and alert breaks ?
<soee> try kteatime or rsibreak
<Guest15233> Hi My ext4 file system is corrupt on Kubuntu 16.04 the message is
<Guest15233> bad magic number in superblock found a dos partition
<Guest15233> Could you please help ?
<neres-ka> soee: rsibreak looks well. Thank you.
<soee> Guest15233: not sure, try fsck
<soee> !fsck | Guest15233
<ubottu> Guest15233: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Guest15233> Hi I have already rebooted and then now in live cd
<Guest15233> Fsck says bad superblock
<soee> Guest15233: quick googling https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<Guest15233> Ok tried that i will reboot
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AllanOliveira> I want my password
<kalmndo> hi
<AllanOliveira> You Talk Portuguese?
<int_ua> Please confirm this 100% reproducible bug someone, it's trivial to confirm and even fix but it was ignored https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1653734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1653734 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox.desktop contains a deprecated OnlyShowIn key in desktop actions" [Undecided,New]
<al8989> hello i just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04 from 14.04 by doing a clean fresh install and everything seems to be working fine, but need to know how to turn off the annoying login screen that appears after i leave my computer for a few minutes
<BluesKaj> al8989, system settings>power management , the options there are self explanatory
<al8989> blueskaj: i got it working
<PrinceOfTheRodeo> hi guys
<PrinceOfTheRodeo> taskswitcher on my kubuntu 14.04 stopped working correctly.  flip switch doesn't work any more
<PrinceOfTheRodeo> any ideas how i can fix this?
<PrinceOfTheRodeo> hoi BeeAngeli
#kubuntu 2017-02-04
<zyklo> Hi, i've searched google and looked at Dolphin's settings but can't find anything. How can I show hidden files in dolphin?
<sintre> alt +
<Deryco> how do I install plasma 5.9 on 16.10
<sintre> not sure if it been available long enough to be ported yet
<Deryco> =(
<sintre> what version are you currenting using
<sintre> settings > system > info center
<Deryco> well right this exact second I'm at my brothers on  windont 10 but 5.8
<sintre> 5.8.5
<sintre> is normall atm
<sintre> that'll change as soon as it can
<Deryco> I know just wanted to try the global menu do hickey out
<sintre> well cnsidering it your brothers pc you might want to ask him
<sintre> if you can play around with it
<Deryco> Its windows was just looking into it for when I gt home
<Deryco> he doesnt do the whole linux thing
<sintre> still his computer
<Deryco> Yeah I know
<sintre> need to ask him if its ok to change anything
<Deryco> I wasnt intending on doing anything to his machine
<valorie> Deryco: we've uploaded 5.9 for zesty
<valorie> I doubt we'll try to backport to 16.10
<valorie> but I guess it's possible
<valorie> our major push is getting zesty ready for release in April
<Deryco> yeah ill just wait til then
<valorie> I'm already running zesty (not yet plasma 5.9 though)
<valorie> it's great!
<Deryco> maybe ill upgrade when i get home
<Deryco> =P
<Deryco> i always like playing with the new gadgets and gizmoos
<valorie> you can always try it in a VM and see if you like it enough to upgrade
<Deryco> yeah but there is so much lag for me when I run VM's
<valorie> we can always use more testers
<Deryco> ill probably upgrade when i get home if its not too late
<mactzu> hey guys, I need a hand with kio-extra and I assume this is effecting Krunner which keeps crashing
<mactzu> Is this Channel active at all ?
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acheronuk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<mactzu> ok sorry
<mactzu> !ask hey guys, I need a hand with kio-extra and I assume this is effecting Krunner which keeps crashing
<ubottu> mactzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mactzu> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mactzu> !ask having conflict with Kio-extra packet http://termbin.com/rlup
<ubottu> mactzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mactzu> acheronuk: any idea ?
<acheronuk> not without about a bucket more coffee. 8am on a Saturday morning here
<acheronuk> if you can describe what release/versions you are on, and what the issue you have actually is, someone may be along later who is more awake!
<acheronuk> there is also https://www.kubuntuforums.net and https://forum.kde.org/ where you might find help, or even the question already asked
<mactzu> acheronuk: fair play thx anyway
<rajeshwar> i have graphic issue in kubantu
<josemari> quit
<josemari> exit
<bogdan> does anyone know any apps for managing the battery life?
<koffeinfriedhof> bogdan:  laptop-mode-tools, tlp
<bogdan> koffeinfriedhof : thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ar_sahito> hi
<ar_sahito> all of yoy are using kubuntu?
<koffeinfriedhof> no
<ar_sahito> anyone alive?
<koffeinfriedhof> no :)
<koffeinfriedhof> !ot | ar_sahito
<ubottu> ar_sahito: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ar_sahito> or near keyboard?
<ar_sahito> what no? alive or kubuntu?
<ar_sahito> So I will get all the I need regarding Kubuntu here? really?
<koffeinfriedhof> !ask | ar_sahito
<ubottu> ar_sahito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ar_sahito> !ask
<ar_sahito> Sorry! My first time with IRC. I thought that was a command.
<ar_sahito> So I am having having this issue with my kubuntu
<ar_sahito> It's not much but it's annoying.
<ar_sahito> Here: I was messing around with Synaptics PM.
<ar_sahito> And I installed some random packages with cool-sounding names.
<ar_sahito> I don't remember their names but now my distro has become ugly and crappy.
<ar_sahito> Some of the icons have become invisible, some have got ugly contrasty look.
<ar_sahito> And my kubuntu takes some time to do, even the basic task. Like, opening a window, browser etc.
<ar_sahito> any help about how can I get rid of the packages causing problem would be much appreciated.
<koffeinfriedhof> How did you install them, ar_sahito? Using ppa's? Muon? Terminal apt or apt-get?
<ar_sahito> straight from the Synaptics Package Manager GUI
<koffeinfriedhof> there's a log file called  /var/log/apt/history.log
<viewer|64269> hey im a bit new here.. is this working?
<koffeinfriedhof> You could have a look at it and remove the packages you do not need.
<ar_sahito> indeed there is
<viewer|64269> discover software center not working kubuntu 16.04
<koffeinfriedhof> viewer|64269: Is what working?
<viewer|64269> discover software center
<ar_sahito> Thanks man. LOv ya
<koffeinfriedhof> viewer|64269: Did you upgrade or a fresh install? I recommend using terminal commands like apt or apt-get. They are much easier to use and do important output if anything doesn't work. If you need todo it graphical, use Synaptic.
<koffeinfriedhof> ar_sahito: sorry, already got a partner. But thanks for your love :þ
<BluesKaj> viewer|64269, open a terminal and install muon, sudo apt install muon
<viewer|64269> i just installed kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> viewer|64269, muon is a package manager
<saiswarup> im the same user just using konversation
<saiswarup> it says you have the latest version of muon
<BluesKaj> saiswarup, not muon-discover , just muon
<saiswarup> muon is opening but not able to view packages
<saiswarup> there are a few updates available should i try updating the them?
<user|2184> helo?
<[Relic]> whole day of hunting down some gles error, I put the thing on the primary monitor and it works just fine
<al9898> hello:) Does anyone know why a usb wireless network adapter will not automatically connect to a network upon startup, but will connect without me taking any actions once i simply remove the usb adapter and reinsert it?
<poco_> So I have the exact same problem that the OP has but I don't quite understand the answer provided. Can anyone tell me what exactly he modified from those files? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35138433/need-to-modify-kdeinit-entry
<poco_> think I figured it out :)
<an-usah> hello
<an-usah> is kubuntu backports a stable repo or is it for testing purposes?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Stable :)
<valorie> we test it quite well before releasing
<mparillo> Most of us recommend -backports on top of LTS (e.g. 16.04) releases. While it is a PPA, newer versions of KDE software (Plasma, Frameworks, and Apps) are likely to be more stable than that released at the time of the LTS.
<valorie> I agree, mparillo
<valorie> I've never had a problem with backports
<valorie> in like ..... 10 years
<an-usah> nice
<an-usah> now i have this issue
<an-usah> i mistakenly installed the KDE neon repo
<an-usah> now, i regret
<an-usah> i want to revert to backports... but i'm realizing ppa-purge is not working with neon
<an-usah> so i don't know how to do that
<valorie> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<valorie> you can comment it out in your repo list
<valorie> either on the commandline
<an-usah> that just take the repo out
<valorie> or using muon
<an-usah> but doen't downgrade the packages
<valorie> yes
<valorie> right
<valorie> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<an-usah> i used ppa-purge before and the tool did a good job removing the repo and restoring the installed things with the active repos instead
<valorie> right, that won't work
<valorie> you could try aptitude to help fix any broken packages
<an-usah> but it doesn't work with the neon thing
<valorie> you have to remove the repo first
<valorie> and probably deal with broken packages one at a time
<valorie> or reinstall
<an-usah> sadly i can't reinstall
<an-usah> i have certain issue that requires to keep the system in order to solve it
<sintre> ?
<sintre> this a little odd
<an-usah> i need to somehow audit the system
<an-usah> if i reinstall it i destroy any evidence
<an-usah> but we need to remove that thing from the system
<sintre> well this is illegal talk here
<valorie> then I suggest 1. removing/commenting out the repo
<sintre> not gonna fly
<valorie> 2. use aptitude to fix
<valorie> although `sudo apt install -f` where f=fix is usually enough
<valorie> even if it has to be done multiple times
<an-usah> haha, no, it's not that complex, as i tell you is is not a formal auditing, but we need to resolve what happened in the machine to make another decision and not commit the same error again
<valorie> aptitude is the tool for this however
<an-usah> i think i can do that with synaptic too, right?
<sintre> so you want us to fix it for you then you have the information to decide on what os to use?
<valorie> I haven't used synaptic in years, but I suppose so
<valorie> muon is IMO better
<sintre> but any fix is going to modify your os , so how is that info
<sintre> for your decision
<an-usah> no, sintre, i was just looking for a suggestion in how to remove the neon thing
<an-usah> valorie's ideas are the best i got now, but they sound reasonable, a lot of hardwork, but that's going to work for me
<sintre> more like 10 minutes but ok hardwork if you look at it like that
<an-usah> ah, sintre, simple. We made some configuration and it is causing some problems, we cant to know what is the problem... sadly we have the neon thing installed and it is not stable enough and it is getting in the way
<an-usah> so, we want to revert to plain Kubuntu, or Kubuntu with backports, then with the system stabilized we can investigate the other issue properly
<sintre> well you need to reinstall a stable system  that you know is stable
<sintre> we can't give you magick
<an-usah> sintre, then i destroy the current system and cannot investigate the other problem, cause it is sent witrh the system to oblivion
<an-usah> it is hard work, we have to manually downgrade the packages... and they are a lot
<an-usah> all KDE
<valorie> you won't have to downgrade everything
<sintre> your choice it takes freakin 10 minutes to reinstall kubuntu
<valorie> we''re up to date on a lot
<mparillo> One advantage of pacman over apt is pacman has an easy downgrade syntax. Of course, if a downgrade breaks something, then you had better not be a newbie.
<valorie> an-usah: what Kubuntu version are you on?
<an-usah> 16.04
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> well, some things will be older then
<valorie> even with backports
<an-usah> yup
<an-usah> [plasma 5.8.5 in backports
<an-usah> neon has 5.9
<sintre> few weeks it'll most likely be baxkported
<sintre> i believe it staging now
<sintre> if you have a company and money on the line just spend an hour backing up and reinstalling
<sintre> your search for "where it went into oblivioun" is futile
<user|81619> Hello, this might be the wrong place to ask, but I'm trying to install windows 8 over kubuntu, and I need to know what partition to delete. Do you know how big the Kubuntu partition is?
<sintre> duel install you need to install windows first
<sintre> so wipe entire drive
<sintre> then install windows 8 from scratch
<user|81619> Thank you. That helps me out a lot.
<sintre> then you can install kubuntu or any linux distro side by side because it will then control the bootloader
<valorie> maybe it will be backported -- afaik there has been no testing of 5.9 on xenial
<valorie> those who are interested in getting that should be testing
 * sintre raises hand
<valorie> afaik we'll be keeping the plasma LTS on the LTS
<valorie> it's possible we'll backport it to yakkety, although I've not seen any testing there either
<sintre> :(
<sintre> to much exitment on new roll out
<sintre> but hopefully some free time some backporting can get done
<valorie> the point of an LTS is .... long term support
<valorie> so it seems pointless to abandon Plasma LTS on the LTS
<sintre> not in the downloadable iso of course not
<sintre> doesn't me i don't want the newest on my lts distro :)
<sintre> lts doesn't have to mean old and outdated :)
<sintre> if somebody has the time i'm sure they'll try
<valorie> plasma LTS is kept up-to-date with bugfixes
<valorie> that is the meaning of stable
<sintre> well i can alot of bugs in lts releases that haven't been worked on
<sintre> you'd like to think someone who fixed the problems would want it distributed across as many platforms as possible
<sintre> instead of just the newest
<valorie> help is always needed
<valorie> and bugfix releases are the *most* widespread
<valorie> they come down as "updates" rather than backports, which many people never enable
<an-usah> ugh, no, i need what's on KDE 5.8
<an-usah> i ḿ not going back to the KADe that came with the LTS
<sintre> you can upgrade plasma thru backports
<an-usah> well. except in my case
<an-usah> and, sintre, we cannot wipe this system
<sintre> i don't know what you want then
<an-usah> if we do that then we'll never get to know what happened in the other case
<sintre> so you want us to figure that out for you?
<sintre> i mean that not to be mean , but if it is a copany with info start backing things up
<an-usah> ok, again, we need to have the system working, and the neon repository is causing issues, problems we don't need, so we want to move back to Kubuntu+backports
<sintre> wipe or no wipe
<an-usah> we have a different issue in the system, we need to discover what's going on there, but we'll never know wthat if we wipe the system and install again
<an-usah> and it is very important for us to know what happened there
<an-usah> in fact, to determine what happened is more important than the neon issue
<sintre> and you want people to spend hours and hours helping to to determine this for you for free?
<sintre> we'll help people for hours ans hours but at this point your basicly saying to us fix my bussiness os problem for free
<sintre> the repeating of we need to know what happend over and over
<sintre> instead of backing up data and reinstalling is getting old
<an-usah> no, you don't need to help me to determine what happened there
<an-usah> i'm not asking help for that
<sintre> well i'm out of this issue good luck to you
<an-usah> the issue i came to ask is about removing the neon desktop and restoring KDE to Kubuntu+backports
<an-usah> and that was just mentioned to leave clear we cannot wipe the system
<valorie> an-usah: the problem is that adding the Neon repo to kubuntu is not supported by neon, and def. not supported by us
<valorie> we can help, but that's it
<valorie> and I've given you my best advice already
<valorie> you might look for the purge-apt-repository tool
<valorie> !info purge-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package purge-apt-repository does not exist in yakkety
<an-usah> hehe lol
<valorie> but we don't package it
<valorie> !info purge-apt-repository xenial
<ubottu> Package purge-apt-repository does not exist in xenial
<nauticalnexus> !info apt-purge-repository xenial
<ubottu> Package apt-purge-repository does not exist in xenial
<valorie> so not official -- but perhaps useful in this case, since you are insisting on not reinstalling
 * valorie is done with this
<an-usah> i see that one is pretty old :(
<an-usah> anyway
<an-usah> thanks for the help
<an-usah> to manually downgrade the thing is what we are going to do, we cannot do other thing at this moment
#kubuntu 2017-02-05
<D-rex> running zesty and kmail isnt working.  I get an akonadi is not operational or something to that effect.
<D-rex> demsg shows an error "audit: type=1400 audit(1486258840.174:71): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/sys/devices/system/node/" pid=15893 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0"
<valorie> D-rex: we don't have the latest PIM packaged yet
<valorie> unfortunately
<D-rex> ok thought I effed something up
<D-rex> valorie: any ideas why I have a plasma icon in my dock (plank) that I can't close?
<D-rex> it has appeared since I upgraded to zesty
<D-rex> It's like it's docking a system task or something
<valorie> no clue, although you might try looking at the config file
<valorie> in either ~/.config or ~/.local
<D-rex> ok...is there a way to see the processes of the icons in the dock?
<valorie> control + escape gives you a way to look at processes in a very fine-grained way
<valorie> not sure about plank or icons though
<valorie> given that plank is not kde software
<D-rex> yeah I tried but was unsure what processes where coming from plank
<valorie> search for it
<valorie> and then right click on what you find
<D-rex> yeah I wish native dock was available though would be awesome
<D-rex> Im gonna go google around a bit
<valorie> it's quite impressive what and how you can see what's going on
<kasun> hi
<kas_per> hello
<kas_per> :D
<an-usah> valorie, sintre, i found a way to downgrade the thing
<an-usah> valorie, prety simple, i just had to pin the kubuntu-backports repo in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ then apt full-upgrade... and it just downgraded the thing
<phoenix_firebrd> Am I in the official kubuntu irc channel ?
<momken> hello
<momken> how could I configure the acceleration of my pointing stick device
<momken> By pointing stick I mean that small circle in the middle of my laptop keyboard
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<koffeinfriedhof> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi koffeinfriedhof
<ZeZu> I just installed kubuntu-full from a gnome desktop and get an error unpacking kaccounts-providers,  there is a newer version from account-plugin-google...   Anyone know if i can just backup the conf file and it'll continue or ?
<user|27285> Hello
<user|27285> I am a user, and I just download kubuntu16.10
<BluesKaj> user|27285:  ok , good
<user|27285> I burn it on a usb stick, and want to install it
<user|27285> I click the button on the left top square, but it does not work
<user|27285> After a disk check it seem's to had 1 file error
<user|27285> how do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> what app did you use to burn to the usb stick?
<user|27285> ultraISO
<BluesKaj> on windows/
<user|27285> yes
<BluesKaj> ?
<user|27285> yes
<BluesKaj> recommend you use rufus instead
<user|27285> ok, thank you
<user|27285> what is the OEM mode?
<BluesKaj> user|27285:  read this https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<ZeZu> Why can't I remove widgets from the toolbar?   They are unlocked and it says to press and hold,  doesn't work ... there are no options that i see in any context menu or in panel menus to remove them
<mparillo> ZeZu: The trick is to get into edit mode first. Click on the extreme right of your panel.
<ZeZu> the three lines ?
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Do you use a zsync client on MS-Windows?
<ZeZu> ah,  thanks mparillo
<mparillo> I called it a hamburger, but was told not to do so.
<ZeZu> lol
<BluesKaj> no mparillo , never tyried zsync on windows
<mparillo> Thanks, BluesKaj. I have searched a few times, and it seems as if there is no easy way.
<mparillo> It is a shame because when you are getting close to a release, and you test three ISOs in two days, zsync is a nice tool.
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  i used the html download on windows the, but that was yrs ago. I usually have at least one Linux OS working so I use that if needed for linux isos
<BluesKaj> zi've used zsync a few times, but wget works just as well IME
<BluesKaj> mparillo: ^
<mparillo> It does seem that zsync has some overhead that affects the length of time (but some of the overhead, like the checksum at the end, I would do anyway, even if never, not once, have I had a bad checksum due to a transmission error, but because I once downloaded an old version).
<mparillo> But by reducing the data transmitted, I hope it keeps me under the radar of my ISP.
<BluesKaj> I've had zsync error out more than wget and that was during the download not the checksum
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  what's your cap?
<ZeZu> The vol up/dn don't work,  when I try to remap them it complains,  when i reassign them anyways it just flat out fails and clears my selection
<mparillo> I do not have a cap (Verizon FIOS, FTTP), but I could never threaten to leave because the alternative (Comcast, co-ax) is so terrible.
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  :-)
<mparillo> So, being prudent is not only my nature, but reduces future risk. Of course, my daughter's video streaming habit probably dwarfs a couple of ISOs a day.
<BluesKaj> I'll use the torrent option most times if available
<ZeZu> Nothing in the entire audio volume section of keyboard works at all
<crested> Hello all
<crested> Anyone have an issue with Kmail working on a fresh install?
#kubuntu 2018-01-29
<CrazyTux> hello, how can I instlall Kubuntu desktop environment on Ubuntu Mate?
<CrazyTux> and can I transfer files between my laptop and android phone using KDE Connect?
<valorie> shoot, left
<pinkyprincess> https://youtu.be/9VfMVqDs-WA (170,000 subscribers = game over)
<pinkyprincess> Alfred Schaefer - Thought Criminal Monika Schaefer Arrested and Imprisoned in Germany
<pinkyprincess> The cat is out of the bag now.
<krytarik> pinkyprincess: Please leave voluntarily.
<krytarik> valorie: And they got it answered over in ##linux.
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> you must have a very good "stern voice" krytarik
<krytarik> Hehe. :D
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> I'm good, and you?
<valorie> we've almost made it through January
<valorie> what a month
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<CrazyTux> hello, I just installed Kubuntu Desktop. This package kde-telepathy-minimal is showing as broken in synaptic package manager. How to correct it?
<valorie> CrazyTux: it is no longer maintained, so I would remove it
<valorie> it's too bad it was installed as part of Kubuntu desktop
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> shall I remove it then?
<CrazyTux> which file manager is used in Kubuntu, by default?
<valorie> Dolphin
<valorie> which rocks by the way
<CrazyTux> ok. How can I configure it so that folders open by double clicking rather than a single click?
<valorie> telepathy used to rock as well, but all parts of it up and down the stack are rotting
<CrazyTux> valorie, I'll remove telepathy.
<valorie> systemsettings > window behavior
<valorie> or just type doubleclick like I did in krunner
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> alt+space or alt+f4 depending on your version of kubuntu
<hateball> alt+f2
<valorie> oops
<valorie> of course, gosh
<hateball> but alt+space is a saner combo and has been there since... I cant remember, 16.04?
<valorie> I always use it now, so forgot the right f key
<valorie> thanks, hateball
<CrazyTux> btw, which display manager is to be used for Kubuntu Desktop?
<CrazyTux> sddm or lightdm?
<hateball> CrazyTux: sddm is the default
<CrazyTux> hateball, ok.
<CrazyTux> I am not able to use KDE Connect.
<CrazyTux> to connect to my android smartphone.
<hateball> CrazyTux: Give some more info as to what is not working
<hateball> You need to be on the same network subnet to start with
<CrazyTux> does it need a network?
<CrazyTux> I am using a wifi network
<hateball> CrazyTux: both your phone and computer need to be on the same network
<CrazyTux> hateball, now I am using a single wifi network for both of them.
<hateball> CrazyTux: so what is the actual issue? can you not see the phone? can you see it but not pair?
<hateball> etc
<CrazyTux> I can't see the phone here
<CrazyTux> I have the KDE Connect app installed on my android smartphone. I am not able to find my laptop displayed there.
<valorie> did you go through the pairing dance?
<valorie> I find it works better from the phone to the laptop
<valorie> discover > ask for pairing
<CrazyTux> under the available devices there is no device shown.
<valorie> on laptop, accept pairing
<valorie> hmm
<CrazyTux> does it need bluetooth to be on?
<valorie> are the apps on the two devices roughly the same version number?
<CrazyTux> to pair?
<valorie> no, bt not needed
<hateball> CrazyTux: are you running a firewall on your machine?
<CrazyTux> hateball, yes. Ufw.
<hateball> https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect#I_have_two_devices_running_KDE_Connnect_on_the_same_network.2C_but_they_can.27t_see_each_other
<CrazyTux> guys, thanks a lot. I am now able to pair the devices.
<valorie> not a guy, but yw
<CrazyTux> KDE Connect is awesome.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<hateball> :)
<valorie> it is lovely, really
 * valorie get off irc
<valorie> niters all
<CrazyTux> this is exactly what I was looking for.
<CrazyTux> does file transfer between the two devices using KDE Connect use network data?
<hateball> CrazyTux: it uses your local network and nothing else
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> hateball, I am getting this error while updating the system. How can I correct it? https://hastebin.com/kumidilusi.vbs
<hateball> thats a rather strange url
<hateball> CrazyTux: well like it says, you have the same sources configured in multiple files
<hateball> and W: is a warning, not an error
<CrazyTux> ok. I removed one for the sources list. Let me try updating again.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gkohley> I have a question, maybe someone here can answer,  how can you keep Konversation running when closing it in the dock, like Kopete?
<BluesKaj> dock?
<gkohley> in the status and notifcations area?
<BluesKaj> you can minimize to the system tray by eabling the system tray in general behavior in settings>configure
<BluesKaj> enabling
<gkohley> thank you!
<gilles_> Hi there everyone
<simulant_> Hi can anyone help me get a screen resolution working that refuses to work?
<simulant_> so far I've tried xrandr but get an error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26484345/
<BluesKaj> simulant_:  what does just xrandr output?
<simulant_> BluesKaj: currently I've got it as high as 2560x1080 and it shows this with xrandr DP-1 connected 2560x1080+2560+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<simulant_> BluesKaj: it seems to be the height I can't get it to set higher than 1080 on VGA...
<BluesKaj> simulant_, ok, don't think VGA can go higher than 1080, but I'm just guessing
<simulant_> BluesKaj: no it can as my old monitor I just swapped out with this new one did 2048x1152 on the same vga port
<BluesKaj> my TV/monitor isn't capable of higher vertical res then 1080, using DVI to hdmi here
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> what about your dpi setting?
<simulant_> BluesKaj: no idea how to adjust dpi??
<simulant_> So far I've just done these: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26484430/
<BluesKaj> system setiings>fonts>enable/force dpi
<BluesKaj> it doesn't just affect fonts btw
<simulant_> BluesKaj: hmm not sure about that as I have more than one monitor so it will mess them all up
<BluesKaj> dunno why the dpi setting is there
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> simulant_, a good place to ask might be ##linux chat if you can't get anymore info here or in #ubuntu
<Linpassion> hello
<Linpassion> I whish to try kubuntu, so It's run under laptop by intel celeron 1.2gh and 4gb ram?
<linpassion> hi
<[Relic]> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<vip> hello, I'm having problems with enabling sddm with systemctl
<vip> https://gist.github.com/vip9/970d537b570614355bb1d39f2aa5e374
<linpassion> I'd lke to try so i sai...can I use kububtu under laptot by celeron 1.2ghz ande 4gb ram?
<vip> needed to disable it autostarting (systemctl disable sddm) because of lack of xorg input drivers, and I cannot enable it back
<vip> kubuntu 17.10
<BluesKaj> linpassion, yes it should run ok as longas you don't have too many apps open at the same time
<BluesKaj> vip, which gpu? and dids you try to install the linux recommended driver for it?
<vip> BluesKaj: intel
<vip> BluesKaj: sddm is starting, and was working well
<vip> I just need to enable it again to start automatically
<vip> systemctl start sddm works
<BluesKaj> vip, ok so .... ?
<vip> so I cannot enable it, look at gist
<vip> systemd has some issues with itself, and I don't know what they are
<BluesKaj> vip I had the same issue except starting sddm didn't work for me, so i had to regress to the default nouveau driver, but I'm not sure why sddm doesn't auto start
<BluesKaj> nouveau driver is for nvidia gpus
<vip> it just cannot be enabled by systemctl
<vip> but he could disable it
<BluesKaj> vip, you could try adding a small bash script in startup & shutdown to start sddm before kde/plasma loads (sudo systemctl start sddm) and name it sddmstart.sh or some such
<BluesKaj> you did say sddm starts with that commands , right?
<vip> BluesKaj: yes, but that's a workaround
<[Relic]> is this a black screen problem with the nvidia drivers and the new kernels?
<vip> no, no problem with starting
<vip> problem with enabling
<BluesKaj> if it starts it's enabled, it just won't start automatically
<[Relic]> ok, I just know when I udpated the last couple linux images, I had to purge the nvidia stuff and can't get anything above 384 to bring up the log on screen; had to go through the terminal to do that
<BluesKaj> [Relic], that's because the 384 driver is correct one for your gpu
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, but that blocks the use of cuda 9-1 since it installs 387.xx
<BluesKaj> you don't just pick and choose any nvidia driver for your gpu
<[Relic]> which was working just fine before the last 2-3 linux images
<BluesKaj> cuda is a different thing
<[Relic]> but installing cuda installs something other than 384
<amitosh> If you have a optimus laptop, you can switch to intel drivers and still use CUDA
<BluesKaj> [Relic], essentially they are the same driver, one accommodates cuda, the other is more basic afaik
<[Relic]> one loads, one black screens with the new linux images; but cuda 9 has a great increase in speed up from 8 to 9
<BluesKaj> well use what suits you as long as it works
<[Relic]> but right now I am trying to figure out why older cameras can't be detected through USB or if they are why I keep getting and IO error when trying to access them (they work perfectly fine on 14.04 LTS)
<ronnoc> mesa updated to v18.0 over the weekend, and now my lock screen is broken. I have to use 'loginctl unlock-session 2' to get my session back. but not sure if it's a KDE thing or Mesa thing or how best to report it...
<amitosh> ronnoc, I had this problem, seems like it was magically "fixed" by a new nvidia-384
<whereIsOverUnity> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<whereIsOverUnity> Im new, where can I find a server list and import it into Konversation?
<BluesKaj> server lists can be found here, http://irc.netsplit.de/servers/?net=freenode
<BluesKaj> whereIsOverUnity,^
<whereIsOverUnity> thx
<BluesKaj> np
<whereIsOverUnity> I've got a question about my /tmp folder, I use Kubuntu 16.04 and I've this strange files: "sddm--sgIEnB" - "sddm--sgIEnB" - "sddm-:0-iPDnCa" - "sddm-:0-iPDnCa" - "sddm-authb447640d-56ae-47e1-b9cb-ac5e4305b556" "sddm-authcac8dd9c-cc6f-4f81-8de6-b028e2f62953"
<whereIsOverUnity> I also had "sddm" user processes running, I killed one of them and my browser seems going faster
<whereIsOverUnity> can I have been hacked some way?
#kubuntu 2018-01-30
<user|131> is there an upgrade path from 17.10 to 18.04?
<user|131> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove  <--- not cutting it (E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<user|131> )
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<steffen__> hey, is this channel the right place to give feedback on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> steffen__, this is support, but cooments are welcome up to a point
<BluesKaj> comments even :-)
<TBotNik> All: Looking for a good "Speech to Text" app for Ubuntu.  Anyone know where one is?
<steffen__> okay, thanks. its about the graphical installer, i just want to point out, that you have to enter wifi and disk password (full encryption) before you can choose your keyboard layout. since i have a german keyboard-layout, i had some problems entering those passwords
#kubuntu 2018-01-31
<brayan> Alguem on ?
<brayan> hello
<R13ose> Hi
<EoflaOE> Yesterday I created a USB for Kubuntu 17.10.1 by using Rufus for Windows XP. When I booted it I saw the installation screen which says to try or to install. I clicked on Try, and it took me to the non-blinking hyphen for a minute, then the hyphen disappeared. I waited and still there is no KDE 5 desktop. I have read that if I could run KDE 4, then
<EoflaOE> I could run KDE 5. I pressed Num lock but it looks like the system is frozen.
<valorie> EoflaOE: please verify your ISO
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EoflaOE> valorie, I accidentally deleted the ISO when I was about to do md5 so I have to redownload I again.
<valorie> can't you undelete?
<valorie> EoflaOE: ^^^
<EoflaOE> I will try to undelete
<EoflaOE> I will come back when I return from school
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<calico_> I cant disable horizontal scrolling with my touchpad as its greyed out, any workarounds?
<calico_> Hi
<calico_> can anyone help with my touchpad issue
<lordievader> calico_: You want  to disable the horizontal scrolling?
<calico_> yes, but it's greyed out, I cannot select the tickbox. The vertical scrolling tickbox is accessible tough
<calico_> lordievader, I want to disable it because in certain places such as in VLC - when I scroll to control the volume - the slider only goes up.
<jared> defiance
<jared> hello
<lordievader> calico_: Horizontal scrolling is actually supported? I'd assume it is greyed out because it is not supported. VLC might mistake the horizontal motion for a vertical one.
<jared> need help with linux commands ubuntu beta
<jared> first time in kubuntu IRC Chat
<BluesKaj> which beta?m beta for 18.04 isn't released yet
<jared> oh ok
<jared> Thanks Blues
<BluesKaj> run sudo apt update then sudoo apt full-upgrade to the stable official release m assume you're on 17.10 ?
<BluesKaj> jared,^
<lordievader> jared: What does `lsb_release -a` say?
<lordievader> You might need `sudo` for that (`sudo lsb_release -a`)
<jared> what is the main utility of this IRC
<jared> lord?
<EoflaOE> I cannot undelete, even after deep scan
<lordievader> EoflaOE: What are you talking about?
<EoflaOE> About this problem: Yesterday I created a USB for Kubuntu 17.10.1 by using Rufus for Windows XP. When I booted it I saw the installation screen which says to try or to install. I clicked on Try, and it took me to the non-blinking hyphen for a minute, then the hyphen disappeared. I waited and still there is no KDE 5 desktop. I have read that if I co
<EoflaOE> uld run KDE 4, then I could run KDE 5. I pressed Num lock but it looks like the system is frozen.
<EoflaOE> I was about to do MD5 checksum but I accidentally deleted the ISO.
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, what are you computer specs , a windows XP pc will have avery difficult time running Kubuntu on such an old pc
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he's also posting in #ubuntu
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: I have run KDE4 and Kubuntu 14.04 before for performance testing, I am very sure it can run every single Linux distros with minor problems, and my specs: AMD Athlon XP 1500+, 2 GB RAM, Radeon 9200 series, KT4AV MS-6712, built-in sound
<lordievader> EoflaOE: Normally you need specialized forensic tools to undelete a file. Usually a whole lot easier to redownload the iso. But, like BluesKaj says, first check if you PC meets the minimum specifications.
<EoflaOE> lordievader: OK. I am currently running on Windows XP. Does specialized Forensic tools require Linux to be installed? I am running on live
<lordievader> There are probably forensic tools for Windows. But that is not the point. The point is that such methods are very difficult and (usually) very expensive. Like I said, much easier to redownload.
<lordievader> Does that cpu support PAE?
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, how larhe is your HDD , do you plan to dual boot ? etc
<BluesKaj> large
<lordievader> If not, the 16.04 kernel won't run on there.
<BluesKaj> 32 bit with more RAM might work
<BluesKaj> PAE that is
<EoflaOE> I have 2 hard drives, each of them is 40 GB. I plan to dual-boot so I can use Windows for games and Kubuntu for work. My CPU supports PAE
<BluesKaj> are you trying the 32bit Kubuntu 17.10? iso
<EoflaOE> Yes, I am sure this CPU does not support 64-bit so I chose 32-bit Kubuntu 17.10.1
<BluesKaj> yes, it's a 23 bit architecture cpu
<BluesKaj> 32 even ;-)
<EoflaOE> I will try redownloading and when it finished, I will report back
<BluesKaj> there lighter Desktops that might run beter than kde/plasma like xfce for exmple
<EoflaOE> I know. I ran Lubuntu and Xubuntu before
<BluesKaj> ok
<EoflaOE> Thanks anyways for helping
<IrcsomeBot1> IMR3D was added by: IMR3D
<IrcsomeBot1> <IMR3D> I have two partitions (Root in SDA1) (Home in SDA2) and I want to join them. How can I do it from a LivePedrive?, I mean command line and which destination folder HOME, for example using rsync. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> IMR3D what do tou think the advantage will be by joining them?
<BluesKaj> tou=you
<BluesKaj> there's no advantage that i can see, if your / partition is filling up run sudo apt autoremove and sudo apt autoclean to make room by getting rid of old unusable files
<viewer|68740> hi
<viewer|68740> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> viewer|68740, just ask your question
<viewer|68740> i was just wondering if kubuntu has good support
<BluesKaj> I sure hope so ...what kind of support are you l;ooking for ?
<viewer|68740> i'm about to install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok, glad to hear that :-)
<viewer|68740> and I know there is no company like Cannonical for support if I have problems.
<IrcsomeBot1> <IMR3D> All this time to not answer anything useful, they are useless; it is clearly understood because people prefer Windows, you make them to leave Linux. Regrettable. I already found the solution with another assistance.
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... google most likely :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<BluesKaj> good
<EoflaOE> If redownloading does not work, Could installing Xubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop package manually help?
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10/release/
<EoflaOE> I am already redownloading right now.
<EoflaOE> I know the site.
<TBotNik> All: Running Kubuntu 14.04 LTS on my laptop and can not get the Recently Used/Installed items to show in the launcher menu. Also this does not show .html and .txt files and since 90+% of my work is with those it must, so how do I first get the "Recent" on/showing and then mod to include my file extensions?
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, you could install the quicklaunch widget in the panel then install the "items" there by right clicking in quicklaunch and using the "add launcher" option
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: The Recently Installed and Recently Used are a default and I have to edit some file to do this, but can no longer find the HOWTO on this!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik,right click on the kmenu icon , there are options there as well
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: OK, found that an now are displaying, but how do I change the settings to include those file extensions I use constantly?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: There is also a way to change the count from the default 10 to 20 items.
<HansC> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> HansC, look at the nicklist :-)
<HansC> ah I see ;-)
<BluesKaj> HansC, if you have a question, just ask it
<HansC> I was looking around the forum, since a couple of days I'm experiencing a weird issue with Firefox in Kubuntu
<HansC> When I right click on the shorcut toolbar or click on a button in firefox it responds after approx 5 seconds. This happens only in Firefox and Thunderbird
<filippo> film
<Kububu> Any ideas what Kubuntu 18.04 is going to use for an instant messenger?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> hello, anyone has any idea where to start debugging a login-loop in Kubuntu 17.10? I can login with a different user, but not with my main one
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> (I login, see a black screen for a second and get back to login screen)
<memphisto> try going through .xsession-errors in your home folder
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks memphisto, checking
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mhhh memphisto I get 2 warnings (really the same one repeated twice) "error sending to systemd: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1", then it's repeated again later after settings, then "unable to find device 1"
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I can clearly see in my setting "DISPLAY=:0"
<memphisto> look for startkde: and go from there
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> memphisto: in xsession-errors? `/startkde` can't be found :S
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> would love to have timestamps, sigh
<memphisto> with the working user open .xsession-errors from non working user with command tailf /home/<nonworkinguser>/.xsession-erros
<memphisto> then start a new kde session with your user
<memphisto> when it fails come back and check the logs on the terminal
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> memphisto: that's roughly how I did it: jumped in ctrl+alt+f1, logged in with non-working-user, less +F .xsession-errors, ctrl+alt+f7 and logged in. However I noticed I missed a line previously. The last two are "unable to find device '1'" and "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0"
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> wonder if my bash_profile is causing troubles
<memphisto> im guessing you have something in you startup , some app , qt app, that is causing this
<memphisto> found something on the net
<memphisto> this might be it. ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/723244/cannot-log-in-after-upgrade-xcb-plugin-missing
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yes I'm guessing the same
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I did an update 2 days ago
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> but I rebooted like 100 times
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> to make sure it was working
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> HOWEVER (and I might be wrong)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I think I added synergy to autostart yesterday
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so it might be that
<memphisto> cd .kde/share/autostart/
<memphisto> move anything from there to temp folder and try loging again, let the tailf cmd run so you can check again for errors
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks good point
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I was looking in /var/log/syslog but .xsession-errors is more useful
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh they moved the stuff
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> in .config/autostart
<memphisto> ok
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> sigh, not that either
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> let me try a few things
<memphisto> sure
<memphisto> have you added some widget recently
<memphisto> ?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> nope, but since I updated like 2 days ago from 17.04 to .10, it's a giant can of worms on its own...
<memphisto> problem is that its working on another user and not in your default one
<memphisto> which leads me to belive its someting in you autostart or startup configuration
<memphisto> so compare $HOME/.config/startupconfig for both users
<memphisto> you alrady remove everything from autostart
<memphisto> so that's only thing i'm thinking of right now
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yeah I definitely agree with you
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it can't be nvidia driver or such
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it's something specific in my home directory
<memphisto> try moving all plasma config to temp folder; mv $HOME/.share/plasma-* /temp
<memphisto> and then try to log in
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yep about to do that
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> startup config differs, I have a different theme
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> wonder if it's that
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> they joy of `diff` xD
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> "I am too lazy to compare, letting the computer do it for me" lol
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so many years on linux, I'm still a noob
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<memphisto> me too
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> OK
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> we are getting somewhere
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> moving .kde and .config
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> did the trick
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> time to narrow down which of the two
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<memphisto> :)
<memphisto> have fun
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> LOL
<memphisto> bring back the .confg
<memphisto> but not the .kde
<memphisto> and try
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yes that contains a lot of helpful stuff
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I think I already tried moving .kde earlier, but let's retry
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> nope, crashed
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> let's try the opposit for safety
<memphisto> what did you restore ? .config
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yeah .config only
<memphisto> ok. so mv that again and restore .kde
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> good stuff I backed up everything yesterday
<memphisto> it will be re-crreated
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> whoever said "you need only one computer" missed something :P
<memphisto> just move it to temp folder
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yep yep
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ok with .kde and no .config I get in
<memphisto> so now the fun part
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<memphisto> check the difference between non-working and working user in .config
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ah ah ah
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have so much stuff in .config
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<memphisto> well it shoud be something with plasma in the name and rc at the end
<memphisto> so check those files first
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mh thanks
<memphisto> restore one by one
<memphisto> off to bed
<memphisto> night
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> diff .config .config.bak yields a nightmare obviouslyu
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> good night ;)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> AH! Something moved,
#kubuntu 2018-02-01
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> there you go! plasma-workspace
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> looks like starting yakuake crashes the login in some way
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yep
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> not sure why
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> well, time to fix bak everything and start the investigation! :P
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yes confirmed
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so, is it normal that if you add a startup script with `exit`
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it stops you from logging in?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> or is it a bug of new updates?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I had this script running for long time, so I guess this is a new problem
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and it explains why the log was so quiet
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> now the question is
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> who handles the startup in KDE?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I want to report the bug, but not sure where
<valorie> Fire-Dragon-DoL: good question
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I found this which seem to match: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1448677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448677 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kde plasma5 crashes on login" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> if you don't get an answer here, try #kde or even #kde-devel
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> also the problematic file was in .config/plasma-workspace/env
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> does plasma-related stuff belong to it?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> i guess
<valorie> you'll get asked to go to #plasma if that's needed
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ok let's see there
<user|20208> Hi
<user|20208> I'm a noob
<user|20208> Want to know how can I update to the latest kubuntu.
<wayne__> user 20208 you still there? I can help. I'm using kubuntu.
<wayne__> You wanted to know how you can update to the latest kubuntu.
<wayne__> first thing is open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<wayne__> actually, scratch that. Put this into a terminal window: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<wayne__> That will give you a full system upgrade.
<krytarik> wayne__: They left 2 mins later.
<krytarik> And they meant upgrade to the latest version of Kubuntu.
<EoflaOE> Now, back to the problem. I redownloaded and the hash checksum matched.
<EoflaOE> And now I re-made a bootable USB and when I booted from it, using boot-loader trick switching ports, I got Squashfs errors about zlib decompression failed and the install started without decoration like plain X11. I selected Try, and the same problem reappeared again.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Captain_Haddock> Hi
<Captain_Haddock> So, on this desktop, I used to have a dual boot of Windows 7 and Kubuntu 16.04. Both worked fine except for one thing. When I shut down the desktop, it shut down just fine on Windows, but restarted with Kubuntu.
<Captain_Haddock> So what I used to do in Kubuntu was to just suspend the system all the time, which was an acceptable stop gap solution.
<Captain_Haddock> Now, I've installed Kubuntu 17.10 on a new SSD. The shut down problem continues to persist. What's new is that Suspend does not work either. The computer does suspend, but only for around 4 seconds after which it wakes up again.
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea why this might be happening?
<BluesKaj> all pertitions on one drive?
<BluesKaj> partitions
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock,^
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: No. The install occupies the entire SSD, but I still access the old HDD as well.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: That said, Suspend worked just fine just now :/ It didn't work earlier today or all day yesterday.
<Captain_Haddock> Lemme try again.
<BluesKaj> then you have to set one drive as first in your boot sequence , if you have windows on one and kubuntu on the other
<Captain_Haddock> Missed any reply. But it worked again :|
<BluesKaj> then you have to set one drive as first in your boot sequence , if you have windows on one and kubuntu on the other
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: In the BIOS?
<BluesKaj> yes, but if it's working now then just leave it ...uefi is finicky when it comes to booting
<BluesKaj> asuming uefi vs bios
<BluesKaj> assumimg
<Captain_Haddock> Yes. Should this affect shutting down as well?
<BluesKaj> oops
<Captain_Haddock> I was thinking that this would be some IRQ-related issue.
<BluesKaj> I prefer to suspend
<BluesKaj> ii'ss a boot sequence setting IMO
<Captain_Haddock> I see. I'll have a tinker with the BIOS. I do remember either disabling UEFI or doing something similar to get the system to boot off a pen drive a few years ago.
<BluesKaj> but if it's working now , why muck about
<Captain_Haddock> Maybe that is related.
<martok> I'm curious if any else running 17.04 is experiencing a bad superblock problem?
<Captain_Haddock> You're right. It's not a biggie, if Suspend is working OK :)
<martok> *anyone else
<BluesKaj> martok,17.04 is eol as of today I think
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks for your time.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, np
<BluesKaj> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<BluesKaj> oops support ended over 2 weeks ago martok
<martok> Blueskaj: That I know. But why would it mess up the superblock? This is the second laptop in 2 days that I had to fix the superblock just to get back into the system to back it up
<BluesKaj> martok, no idea. but I suggest you upgrade to 17.10 asap
<martok> BluesKaj: Definitely. I tried upgrading one of the laptops, but that didn't work out too well. So what I'm doing is just doing a clean install. Much faster anyway. I was pretty much just courious as to why it would mess up the superblock
<BluesKaj> martok, is windows on the laptop as well?
<BluesKaj> i had superblock problems when i was dual booting W7 and kubuntu in legacy mode on a dos table instead of gpt on my lenove laptop
<BluesKaj> lenovo
<BluesKaj> so i made the switch back uefi and gpt
<martok> BluesKaj: sorry for the late response. Windows is on one of the laptops. Kubunu is the only OS on the other
<martok> BluesKaj: that's good to know. I am actually installing 17.10 on the laptop uefi and gpt
<BluesKaj> martok, ok , then the 17.10 install should go smoothly
<BluesKaj> I no longer need windows on any of my computers...thank God :-)
<martok> BluesKaj: Me neither. It's client computers. LOL
<BluesKaj> ok
<elichai2> hey, is it possible to reinstall kubuntu on existing system? (with luks)
<marcellus> Hi people! Everytime I try to do any updates I get following error message: "Fehler beim Laden der QML-Datei: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.discovernotifier/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1: module "org.kde.discovernotifier" is not installed"
<marcellus> I dont know how to solve it
<Tirali> After kubuntu hwe kernel 4.13 which uses smbv3 the smb manager smb4k is not working any longer, will there be a backport soon? Or is there another solution to get this fixed?
<Tirali> kubuntu 17.10 has already smb4k 2.0 which is supporting smbv3 i think
#kubuntu 2018-02-02
<EoflaOE> I tried Kubuntu 17.10.1 on an alternate laptop but it works flawlessly. I saw the loading screen then it brought me to the desktop. Was it my computer? Or is it just that the splash screen still loading for me?
<lordievader> Good morning
<cmiiro> Good morning, wireless not working on
<cmiiro> NAME="Ubuntu"
<cmiiro> VERSION="16.10 (Yakkety Yak)"
<cmiiro> ID=ubuntu
<cmiiro> ID_LIKE=debian
<cmiiro> Any help?
<hateball> cmiiro: 16.10 is EOL so upgrade to something supported first
<hateball> !eolupgrade | cmiiro
<ubottu> cmiiro: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hateball> If your wifi is not working, you'll need to use ethernet
<cmiiro> Am using ethernet right now, but I'd like to fix the problem need to use wifi sometimes.
<IrcsomeBot1> mntycor was added by: mntycor
<user|67176> hi, please, anyone, is the live usb creator app broken?
<hateball> user|67176: broken how?
<user|67176> broken on kubuntu 17.10, wont start
<hateball> hmmm, not got a 17.10 here so I can check myself I am afraid
<IrcsomeBot1> mntycor was removed by: mntycor
<user|67176> thanks anyway hateball
<user|67176> bye!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> acheronuk: you want to know about kubuntu accounts?
<BluesKaj> Hey Riddell :-)
<acheronuk> Riddell: yes, but not today. last thing I want is to deal with spreadsheets on a friday afternoon. I'll catch you next week or something for that if it's ok
<Riddell> sure
<IrcsomeBot1> Emanuele Alfano was added by: Emanuele Alfano
<IrcsomeBot1> <Emanuele Alfano> Hi, I'm new user of Linux 👍😁 … Last day I trying to connect my Google drive account on my Linux, online I found a tutorial to setup it, but... I try and try to found "online account" on setup but nothing... 😔 it isn't on my machine...  … http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/kde-google-drive-integration-in-plasma … I use kubuntu 17.10 … I need install any program from repository? Or what else...  … Tanks for a
<tomwitt2> Is anbody using x2go with Kubuntu 16.04?
<fuze> im having a problem on kubuntu 17.10 where my cursor is stuck in the center of the screen in a unity game so i can't aim. it seems to move a little but gets locked back to the center
<Captain_Haddock> fuze: Under Wine?
<fuze> Captain_Haddock: no it runs natively in Linux
<pedro_> Hi everyone
<pedro_> i need help
<pedro_> i have a pronlem with my firefox in 16.04
<pedro_> that aplication eat my CPU
<pedro_> when i open a new tab my computer crash
<pedro_> because in this moment my CPU is  100½
<pedro_> 100%
#kubuntu 2018-02-03
<mmarconm> is there a way to hide user list on kubuntu login ?
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  zqabudp: Stern DeadTOm tiwake ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  tdcthhn: Addle Lord_of_Life tolt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  chkxdtq: schmidtm claydoh_ JeroenDeDauw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  btegigqfgx: FalkHe_ henning_ bobe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  lfhtqpqf: DDR keithzg Jikan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sexual93FBEL> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  uwpis: Stern koffeinfriedhof Elite-Epochs ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<adam_> :)
<adam_> :)
<zxq9> Always have to wonder about the economic viability of spamming IRC. :-/
<IrcsomeBot1> TasteTheThunder was added by: TasteTheThunder
<Shibe> is there any kde unstable ppa i can use to try out kde 5.12 right now on 17.10?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<qwip> Why doesn't KDE System Monitor show disk usage?
<qwip> or do I have to manually enable it?
<acheronuk> because KDE apparently don't think it should be default. you can add a new tab yourself, and add such a monitor
<qwip> acheronuk: I know about adding a tab for disk usage in "Process Table" but I am talking about some graph with percentage in "System Monitor"
<acheronuk> so am I
<qwip> acheronuk: ahh just found it. Thanks :)
<mparillo> Shibe: I used the Beta PPA to test the beta for 5.12
<mparillo> All was good in a VM
#kubuntu 2018-02-04
<LarryB> Kubuntu 16.10 drains my laptop battery quicker than other Linux distros I have ( I multi-boot stuff ) -- anyone else have this problem?
<krytarik> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<LarryB> thanks for info and link
<LarryB> don't have hope for better battery life with newer versions -- maybe it's Plasma?
<LarryB> anyway, cheers -- need to walk the dog
<chomwitt>  is there a gui tool to make a mount of a internal hdd permanent or i should edit fstab ?
<chomwitt> i use 17.10
<chomwitt> no video while playing mp4, avi, flv in 17.10
<chomwitt> only sound
<leon__> oh boy...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> Emanuele Alfano was removed by: Emanuele Alfano
<HKitain> hey, can anyone gimme a standard /etc/apt/sources.list for artful?
<BluesKaj> HKitain, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<HKitain> thanks!
<HKitain> does do-release-upgrade do anything special outside editing sources and doing a dist-upgrade? i apparently was a bit late on upgrading from 17.04
<HKitain> and it rejects doing an upgrade at all
<BluesKaj> HKitain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nils_> HKitain, yeah I had a bit of trouble as well, you also need to set the default release in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00default-release
<BluesKaj> nils_,  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ file is used for ppas , don't think there's there's aneed for that
<nils_> I think you're thinking of sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> oh right, my mistake
<BluesKaj> still why would he nee to change it there?
<HKitain> i was under the impression default-release was a debian thing, not an ubuntu thing
<nils_> worked for me, changed it to artful, do-release-update, do all the nils_ specific stuff and Bob's your uncle.
<nils_> may be that I have it because I also have a few Debian packages on my system.
<BluesKaj> HKitain, that file doesn't exist in my debian buster release
<BluesKaj> but then it's a test OS, so who knows
<nils_> It may be that it's only needed when you use things from other releases.
<helgau> hi, does anyone know what provides qt5-linguist, qt5-assistant, etc?
<helgau> i wanna delete them, but i can't find them in apt
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> is there a workaround for dophin not to show the snaps
<memphisto> snap loop devices
<valorie> memphisto: yes, they disappear in the newer versions of dolphin and plasma
<memphisto> i know, but i'm using LTS vesion and like to keep it that way
<memphisto> thats why i ask for workaround
<memphisto> currently on kubuntu 16.04
<valorie> have you installed backports?
<valorie> dunno if that fix made it in that far back
<valorie> 18.04 will be LTS
<valorie> and certainly have it
<memphisto> yes,i'm waiting for it
<memphisto> no backports, clean LTS
#kubuntu 2019-01-28
<lordievader> Good morning
<borgrel> hi, whats the terminal username and password for the live CD?
<Jussi> borgrel: usually ubuntu and <blank> last time I remeber looking, but could have changed...
<Jussi> sorry, kubuntu and <blank>
<borgrel> thanks :P i cant see it in any of the documentation :(
<borgrel> so sudo will have no password on live disk?
<Jussi> borgrel: afaik, that is correct
<borgrel> many thanks
<borgrel> hi,
<borgrel> i'm trying to do this:
<borgrel> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<borgrel> apt-get says unable to find ntfs-g3
<borgrel> does it have a new name or an upgraded package?
<borgrel> derp, helps if i dont dislexic
<lordievader> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<lordievader> borgrel: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<lordievader> I do see `ntfs-3g` packages on Launchpad.
<lordievader> They are even in main.
<borgrel> yes, it was installed
<borgrel> 3g vs g3 helps >.<
<Jussi> hehe
<lordievader> Apt is probably right that there is no ntfs-g3 😉
<Jussi> hr, is it possible to make firefox have its tabs in the windowborder like chrome?
<borgrel> but ntfsprogs says its only available from another source
<Jussi> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs does not exist in bionic
<borgrel> i'm hoping it was bundled into ntfs-3g
<borgrel> looks like it was
<borgrel> i have never seen such an error ..... USB NTFS drive (not mine): if u plug it into a win10 machine, the machine locks up, win7 the partition 'mounts' but displays no information and throws error if u click on it. device manager refuses to load on either OS but linux can read it just fine, and ntfs fix has no effect
<borgrel> time to spend 100hrs copying everything off so i can format and copy back :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<borgrel> what mediaplayer is gr8 for downloaded youtube vids? (mp4) dragon player doesnt seem to have the codecs?
<OerHeks> youtube-dl gives the best options
<borgrel> arigato
<BluesKaj> borgrel, vlc
<maetthew> Is it possible to have the desktop icons aligned vertically instead of horizontally? Kubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> maetthew , why not ?
<maetthew> BluesKaj: Why not? Why I don't want them horizontally?
<BluesKaj> move them around until you like what you see
<maetthew> Yeah I know, but I'd like new icons on the desktop to appear below each other
<BluesKaj> then move them, what's so difficult ?
<maetthew> BluesKaj: It's not difficult, just annoying
<BluesKaj> heh, I don't even bother with desktop icons, quicklaunch in the panel works for me
<Katnip> i leave the two in the upper right corner untouched
<Katnip> s/right/left
<Oderus> hi everyone. curious, all my file moving operations just show up only in system tray if i click the arrow and just is a spinning circle that says running job, instead of showing me what its actually doing. i can't click on it for more info or anything. ideas?
<borgrel> there is an arrow to click to see details
<borgrel> click on systray -> see move -> click on arrow '<' to see details
<borgrel> is that the arrow ur talking about that isnt working?
<borgrel> or do u mean the systray click
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<borgrel> sorry
<Oderus> hi. i have a large directory of files, which the first 7 characters of the file names need to be removed. they are individually numbered "0001 - " then the file name. not sure how to accomplish this since each file is different i cant use a string. how can i do this?
<genii> ..for future reference, the command in their case would be rename "s/0001\ -\ //g" *
#kubuntu 2019-01-29
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @genii, 👍
 * genii throws a coffee @DarinMiller
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<memphisto> hi, how to simulate righ mouse button using keyboard ?
<diogenes_> memphisto, there is this key between right alt and right ctrl
<memphisto> there is no key, hence request
<memphisto> it's a laptop
<memphisto> @diogenes_ : it's a latptop with those small arrow key, so they've removed the rmb key in order to be slim, good looking , nonfunctional keyboard
<memphisto> company provided laptop hp elitebook 850 g5
<Kon-> Hey folks, I can confirm GHNS is entirely broken in 18.04 by a recent system update. The same problem occurs on a Live USB using the latest Bionic daily build
<Kon-> First noticed it in Discover, which throws up tons of KNS errors on launch. It seems able to act as an apt front-end just fine, but can't grab any Plasma Addons or KDE application addons
<Kon-> Except, oddly, fonts and Marble addons
<Kon-> Also all GHNS panels in System settings are broken
<Kon-> Again, this happens on a clean Live USB of the latest Bionic daily, as well as my existing system
<cGIfl300> hello; hey by the way, each time I have to install ubuntu I must add my own driver for rtl8723de using another rtl (but older card) on usb. Please add this mod :)
<Kon-> Nevermind, it's not an Kubuntu issue
<Kon-> Seems something is going on with Open Desktop atm
#kubuntu 2019-01-30
<hangar18> heh, i just figured out how to set kontact to delete emails automatically. the option's buried a bit but i found it. cool!
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> Ludwig Vigo was added by: Ludwig Vigo
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> Hello, good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hello everybody!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk Hello! Are there any news for newer Plasma Versions for 18.04? I am aware of the QT problem.
<BluesKaj> plasmashell 5.14.90 is on launchpad ppa
<BluesKaj> aka 5.15
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> Do you speek spanish?
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> I need support for Kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> !es |  Ludwig Vigo
<ubottu> Ludwig Vigo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> my Spanish is bit rusty :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Linuxophil, Hi. We have done some work on our tooling automation to hopefully handle Qt backports; however at the moment the people (me mostly) who might implement that have not had enough spare time. I can manage some normal backports, and doing the devl work to get new things into our developemnt release, but a Qt and Plasma backport for 18.04 has not been priority.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, That's good to know! Thank you very much for clarifying and very very much to the whole Kubuntu team for their work! Kubuntu is really a stand out distribution and I honestly wouldn't know where to go if you guys were no longer an option!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Linuxophil, Thank you for those nice words :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, Let's hope that MS doesn't acquire Canonical! 😉
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, 19.04 Disco is running very well here... no problems so far
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> I want to configure ubuntu to start session in domain, what file should I configure? my domain is in Zentyal 6.0 and the team if I visualize in the domain
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> ?
<IrcsomeBot> LouziaPalmieri was added by: LouziaPalmieri
<IrcsomeBot> <LouziaPalmieri> hi all
<cGIfl300> Hi, lonely
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> I want to configure ubuntu to start session in domain, what file should I configure? my domain is in Zentyal 6.0 and the team if I visualize in the domain
<IrcsomeBot> <LouziaPalmieri> I want to give you a recommendation for kubuntu. please update your mouse drivers on Asus laptops
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> can you tell me how to do it
<cGIfl300> You mean you are using a microsoft network?
<IrcsomeBot> <LouziaPalmieri> you can repair the bug. to the mail client that does not work marks and does not mark. a mail (read and unread mail)
<IrcsomeBot> LudNathan18tgMemb was added by: LudNathan18tgMemb
#kubuntu 2019-01-31
<ThJ> i'm using linux at work, but i'm a mac user at home, so i've swapped my ctrl and win keys in the system settings, but i want them swapped back for konsole specifically, so ctrl is actually ctrl there. i can't find a single thing on google about it.
<ThJ> it doesn't look like modifier keys on their own can be remapped in konsole.
<Jussi> ThJ: konsole -> konsole settings -> profile -> new profile -> keyboard should be able to do it if I understand correctly
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jussi> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Morning Jussi , how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<g0rge_> hello, anyone awake?
<BluesKaj> g0rge_, some of us are :-)
<g0rge_> hi there, i'm having an X copnfig
<g0rge_> X config problem* if youre maybe able to help
<g0rge__> was out in the main #ubuntu channel for a moment but I'm running a kubuntu setup so I figured i'd start here
<g0rge> sorry about the connection...rural living...
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> https://t.me/kubuntu_support/129807
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> can you tell me how to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> ?
<g0rge> well beyond my current abilities because the world has moved too quickly for me ircsomebot...wish i could help
<BluesKaj> g0rge, can you expalin your xconfig issue in more detail
<g0rge> I'm really uncertain of the issue to be exact...I haven't started trying to go through the file itself...this
<g0rge> this particular problem is surrounding a desktop with an nvidia card connected to a dvi/hdmi setup
<g0rge> it was running dual screen reliably enough previously...
<BluesKaj> ok, read your at #ubuntu, are you trying with dual monitors, if so I have noexperince with that altho I use my TV as a monitor using display port to hdmi connection
<g0rge> i installed the new kodi (hadnt been running it on this computer previously), tried to force kodi to only display on the tv (hdmi) and now I can't run a dual screen setup basically...
<BluesKaj> what about your nvidia conf settings in the menu, are there any options there?
<BluesKaj> or in the kodi settings there should be a choice of TV as a second monitor iirc
<BluesKaj> if it's detected
<BluesKaj> let me check my kodi settings..bbiab
<BluesKaj> yes, there is a an option in kodi system settins>display>moniotor drop down ..I have default or HDMI 1
<mort> is kubuntu's kde discover still broken? really?
<BluesKaj> mort, it's a bit buggy, I use the original muon , but mostly for reference
<IrcsomeBot> Shrimpyaab was added by: Shrimpyaab
<IrcsomeBot> <Shrimpyaab> How do I get the File Upload window to display like the regular Dolphin one? The File Upload window does not show the remote/network locations. They do not even show up in Other Locations. That just shows Computer. … Note: I edited the Dolphin picture so my network shares are not shown. … Dolphin Window … https://i.stack.imgur.com/wFHxP.png … File Upload Window … https://i.stack.imgur.com/TO2mw.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Shrimpyaab, - Install Kubuntu 18.10, and add the backports PPA and upgrade.  … - make sure package xdg-desktop-portal-kde and xdg-desktop-portal are installed … - launch firefox >= 64 with the enviroment variable 'GTK_USE_PORTAL=1' set
<IrcsomeBot> <Shrimpyaab> @acheronuk, I already have 18.10.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. then you need those packages from the backports ppa to make it work properly. plus set that envar by making a per user .desktop file for firefox, or setting it globally for your user (why can break thunderbird if you use that)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not got a link right now, but if you google 'GTK_USE_PORTAL=1' and firefox, you should land on a few discussions (reddit, forum, wiki etc) where people have enabled it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we can't enable it globally in packaging until the thuderbird issue is fixed, which may be some time as gaps in releases for that are long now
<IrcsomeBot> <Shrimpyaab> @acheronuk, Ok. Thanks for your help!
#kubuntu 2019-02-01
<IrcsomeBot> <Shrimpyaab> @acheronuk, That worked! Thanks again!
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm thinking about a buying a cable-bound trackball that works well for Linux. Any suggestions? It should have a scrollwheel as well, and at least one or two additional buttons would be nice.
<IrcsomeBot> jhotadaniel was added by: jhotadaniel
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> Spanish?
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> Creo que no la mayoría es inglés
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> @Ludwig Vigo, 😢 traducire entonces
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> I recently corrupted Kubuntu boot files and threw the typical INITRAMS error. I solved it, however when I try to mount the Kubuntu unit in Windows I get an error and if I try to remotely access Kubuntu the same thing happens to me, could someone help me? What command should I use to repair those files that are still corrupt? or the only solution is to reinstall 😥
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> What's the error?
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> @exio4, the first is that no but access the disk from Windows, not remotely (using an app from Android), the other problem is that I can not add or remove markers in Dolphin. and finally throws me constant errors when connecting my Android to Kubuntu by kde connect
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> @jhotadaniel, How are you trying to access the linux partition?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> @exio4, Ext2Fsd in Windows and unnified in Android
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> Hm, I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <jhotadaniel> (Sticker, 421x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VLV8Qn8Z/file_12785.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> I want to configure kubuntu to start session in domain, what file should I configure? my domain is in Zentyal 6.0 and the team if I visualize in the domain
#kubuntu 2019-02-02
<mparillo> It sounds as if you are trying to join an Active Directory compatible domain?
<duckx0r> Does anyone else have the problem in Libreoffice after upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 that all of the icons flicker when you hover your mouse over them?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no flicker here....
<duckx0r> I'm going to try another desktop environment to see if it's a KDE thing or something else.
<duckx0r> Ok, looks like the flickering icons only happens for me in KDE, not in other desktop environments. I also tried a new user profile and I still see flickering icons. Anyone have any idea how I could debug this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> WAG: System settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor: Rendering Backend: OpenGL 3.1
<iomari> greetings, how can I make shortcuts for an app that will toggle minimize/maximize to give a yakuake like effect?
<valorie> iomari: nice question
<valorie> I've never heard of anything like that
<valorie> <3 yakuake
<iomari> valorie: you never heard of yakuake?
<valorie> yes, it's one of my favorite applications
<valorie> use it daily
<iomari> ok. so I thought that retraction scheme would be easy to duplicate.
<valorie> but I haven't heard of a way to make other applications work like that
<valorie> they might know more in #kde-devel
<iomari> OK thanks
<valorie> however, euro-working hours are best
<valorie> lots of the devels are heading to brussels this weekend
<iomari> I C
<valorie> it's FOSDEM
<iomari> Wish I was going. :-(
<valorie> I live in the Seattle area
<valorie> that's a very long trip from here
<iomari> step one: how can I keep an app from being launched twice? A second attemp will just bring up the already lauched instance..
<valorie> most apps can't be launched twice
<valorie> as you say, it just brings the already-running instance to the front
<iomari> terminal apps can.
<iomari> like terminology
<valorie> ah, non-KDE applications
<iomari> yes
<valorie> Kwin nor plasma has any control over them
<valorie> afaik
<iomari> I've been able to set a shortcut to launch it.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm not getting your point
<valorie> you can pin any app
<iomari> next would be a shortcut to minimize it
<valorie> no need to make a special shortcut
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you don't want the global shortcut?
<iomari> it's really a shame because I've been bouncing around with various retractable launchers, yakuake, guake, tilda, etc but I like terminology the most but .............
<valorie> there are custom shortcuts, and global ones
<iomari> I've been playing with them but  can't find what I need
<valorie> if you type shortcuts in krunner (alt+space) you can see them both
<iomari> are there any third party window controllers
<valorie> some special kwin settings might work for you
<valorie> right-click in the top bar of any window
<valorie> More actions.....
<iomari> I've dont that and I've configure what look like should work but nothing happens.
<valorie> loads of ways to configure so many things
<iomari> tell me about it. I've been on it for quite some time.
<valorie> hmm, you might want #plasma then instead of #kde-devel
<valorie> again, many devels are gone this weekend
<iomari> I didnt know plasma had a channel. Thanks
<valorie> best of luck making what you want, happen!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Alexfrench> hey
<mavd> on a fresh kubuntu install with proprietary nvidia drivers, setting my resolution to 1920x1080 requires me to adjust underscan. With underscan on, my panel is offscreen, but my cursor doesn't go offscreen at all. any pointers?
<BluesKaj> mavd, what kind of monitor do you use?
<mavd> a TV
<BluesKaj> check the screen format
<mavd> the format?
<BluesKaj> yes most TVs have screeen format setting like full or zoom etc
<BluesKaj> I also use my TV as a monitor and the default setting is "full"
<BluesKaj> there should be a format button on the remote
<Alexfrench> maybe you have to set hsync and vsync on your tv
<Alexfrench> in your tv settings first
<mavd> I can't seem to find the remote, and digging through the menus I couldn't find either of those
<Alexfrench> are there buttons on your tv ?
<Alexfrench> on the left side or in the bottom ?
<mavd> yeah, that's how I was digging the menus
<Alexfrench> weird
<BluesKaj> check under the sofa cushions :-)
<Alexfrench> lol
<Alexfrench> ask to the kids if you have some lol
<Alexfrench> or maybe the cat ?
<mavd> I'll keep searching for the remote. thanks for the help so far tho
<Alexfrench> sorry if i can't help more
<mavd> it's aight
<IrcsomeBot> Alex Sales was added by: Alex Sales
<JMichaelX> so, i my girlfriend just tried to use Cantata on her laptop, and could get no audio output. Audio seems to work in everything else. So, I went to my desktop, and discovered that I have the same issue there. Would anyone have a suggestion?
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, yes, use a different player. i have the same issue so i don't bother with it . There are other players like amarok and vlc etc
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: since when do Amarok and vlc play mpd streams?
<Alexfrench> or mandarine
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, you didn't mention mpd
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i was under the impression that Cantata was largely an mpd client. maybe that isn't the case
<Alexfrench> http://sorrodje.alter-it.org/index.php?article36/serveur-de-musique-ubuntu-mpd-alsa
<JMichaelX> Alexfrench: that article is a bit dated. Cantata was working fine for me, before upgrading to 18.04 several months ago. i wonder if it possibly works in 18.10
<Alexfrench> ah ok sorry
<Alexfrench> you only did an update and it stop working ??
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, I removed cantata and reinstalled it, for some reason it works now ..gonna check the logs
<Alexfrench> maybe path files had changed
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: wow, i'll also give that a shot
<BluesKaj> the syslog didn't show much except that the daemon activated
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i tried that, multiple times, but it didn't work for m
<JMichaelX> me*
<JMichaelX> are you using 1.04?
<JMichaelX> 18.04*
<JMichaelX> that is a shame. i don't know of any other decent qt mpd clients
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, I'm using the Kubuntu 19,04 dev OS, and i did a search for mpd clients for linux and cantata is only qt client i could find, there are others here, but only cantata is listed as qt. https://www.musicpd.org/clients/
<JMichaelX> i am now trying to play music using ncmcpp, a command line mpd client, and that is not working, either
#kubuntu 2019-02-03
<IrcsomeBot> jolawuyi was added by: jolawuyi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Alexfrench> to acces windows files from kubuntu i have to edite conf samba file ???
<Alexfrench> samba is installed
<Alexfrench> at this time nothing on the network icon
<Alexfrench> both computers are on wifi
<BluesKaj> make sure the windows files are shared
<BluesKaj> on windows
<Alexfrench> yes they are
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, I use the network>'add network folder 'on dolphin places, then choose the 'microsoft windows network drive', fill in the fields and click on 'save and connect'
<BluesKaj> it uses the smb protocol like samba does
<Alexfrench> i haven't microsoft drive
<Alexfrench> only goggle
<Alexfrench> but who cares right ??
<BluesKaj> accessing files on another linux computer? just use add network folder with the secure shell setting
<Alexfrench> no i said from mi kubuntu computer access to windows files through the network
<Alexfrench> and be able to share files, music etc
<Alexfrench> as a local network
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, what do you mean by "windows files"?
<BluesKaj> microsoft windows?
<Alexfrench> yes
<Alexfrench> i have one principal computer on win10
<Alexfrench> and one laptop on kubuntu
<Alexfrench> an older one
<BluesKaj> "microsoft windows network drive" doesn't mean a cloud drive, it means a windows pc on your network
<Alexfrench> i said i haven't microsoft references
<BluesKaj> you have know the windows pc pw and IP
<BluesKaj> pw=password
<BluesKaj> you can find the windows IP addresson the windows pc by using cmd in the search and ipconfig for IP address
<Alexfrench> i did ip a now on kubuntu yes
<BluesKaj> get the windows pc IP with the commands I posted ^
<BluesKaj> have to leave for 20mins or so...bbl
<Alexfrench> ok
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, can you go to the windows pc and do the commands above?
#kubuntu 2020-01-27
<qih> o/ Where do I go to read current K/Ubuntu O/S bugs?
<tomreyn> launchpad, as a web search would likely tell
<qih> tomreyn: Ta
<tomreyn> yw
<qih> Everytime I boot this Kubuntu using HDMI to connect to a Sony TV, I have to run 'pavucontrol-qt and in the configuration tab, select the HDMI card to get functioning sound. Which works perfectly until I reboot/shutdown. Would you consider this a 'bug'?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> (Photo, 1280x606) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yLD3tIgc/file_22744.jpg someone I know wanted to try Linux for the first time and they are trying Kubuntu on a liveUSB but are getting this error. I'm not sure what the cause is here. Any ideas?
<diogenes_> MichaelTunnell, what pc?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> MSI GX63VR
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> https://us.msi.com/Laptop/GX63VR.html
<diogenes_> MichaelTunnell, what iso did he use and how did he write the iso to usb drive?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Looks like either the iso was corrupted or what was written to the usb drive.
<IrcsomeBot2> ArizonaTeaMan AL-Waleed was added by: ArizonaTeaMan AL-Waleed
<IrcsomeBot2> <ArizonaTeaMan AL-Waleed> https://youtu.be/Nx6Ldz0-Jdw
<IrcsomeBot2> k Lutfianto was added by: k Lutfianto
<IrcsomeBot2> <k Lutfianto> http://y2u.be/Nx6Ldz0-Jdw
<lordievader> Lets not click that link...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Hi folks . .. the inbuilt wifi adapter is not working properly so i am using a nano wireless usb adapter..  is there any to disable the inbuilt adapter while booting
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Can i do this by blackisting the driver
<tomreyn> Yes, Abu Shaan, blacklisting the driver should work
<tomreyn> that's unless you need this driver elsewhere, such as for the nano wireless adapter (but you probably don't)
<tomreyn> it *may* also be possible to disable it on the bios, which should be the best option.
<TomyWork> hi, what's the preferred way of allowing a double-click in dolphin (and, ideally, also ./myprogram.exe) to run a windows executable through wine?
<diogenes_> TomyWork, i prefer to make appname.desktop shortcuts.
<TomyWork> not possible in this case
<diogenes_> why
<TomyWork> it just isn't
<diogenes_> for no reason?
<TomyWork> if you must know, i run this from my download folder. yes, i run .exe files that i just downloaded. didn't want to invite criticism on *that* :)
<TomyWork> don't worry, it's perfectly safe, these are created by our build system :)
<diogenes_> that is not a problem to make a shortcut for that.
<TomyWork> yes but i'd need to update it every time i download a new .exe
<TomyWork> not terribly convenient
<TomyWork> might as well open a terminal and run "wine ./myprogram.exe" every time
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> `apt install wine-binfmt` ?
<TomyWork> ahh, yeah that sounds like it'd work, thanks blooalien
<diogenes_> then a risky way to set mimetype that all .exe to open with wine.
<TomyWork> risky only if i double-click random .exes from the internet :)
<TomyWork> hmm, i think it keeps trying to open it with mono... i'll try it again after a restart or something
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @TomyWork, May need to look up how to set the application priority for binfmt.
<TomyWork> run-detectors: unable to find an interpreter for ./myprogram.exe
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @TomyWork, Dunno about that.  Never seen that error before.
<TomyWork> i'll try it again tomorrow after i have rebooted my pc
<guillermo> alguien habla español?
<phma> sí
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<franzpow_> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi franzpow_
<IrcsomeBot2> dibakarmandal was added by: dibakarmandal
<IrcsomeBot2> <dibakarmandal> install process brave browser
<IrcsomeBot2> <dibakarmandal> its properly not working
<IrcsomeBot2> <dibakarmandal> is there any one who knows how to install properly?
<IrcsomeBot2> Mayor was added by: Mayor
<BluesKaj> dibakarmandal, non default kubuntu browsers aren't supported here
<ScarletKing> Hi everyone
<ScarletKing> First of all thanks for you wonderful job I use Kubuntu as my main system for development :)
<ScarletKing> There is something I wish to discuss since long time, an improvement
<BluesKaj> ScarletKing, suggest you join the #kubuntu-devel chat to discuss dev improvements
<ScarletKing> BluesKaj Thanks, are dey in charge for the look and feel aspect too?
<ScarletKing> they*
<BluesKaj> ScarletKing, if it involves development then yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mayor> An NBA legend who was also a cultural icon: Kobe Bryant
<safeer> hello, Kubuntu 18.04 user here, I have installed a software by the name KEYMAN which installes keyboard layouts. after testing it a bit and installing one keyboard layout for PASHTO language, I decided to uninstall the software KEYMAN and the installed keyboard. Now i cant change my keyboard layout using the keyboard shortcut or by clicking on the keyboard layout icon. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<InsaneGem01> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<InsaneGem01> and with cut off i mean they are cut off regarding their height not width
<BluesKaj> heh i find notifications mostly a pita, but my panel is located at the bottom of the screen and doesn't suffer from loss of text/cutoff
<InsaneGem01> sorry what does it mean a pita
<InsaneGem01> ?
<BluesKaj> pain in the ass
<InsaneGem01> nevermind i checked online .')
<BluesKaj> hehe
<InsaneGem01> lol
<InsaneGem01> so you don't have a workoaround?
<InsaneGem01> i looked in the folder of the plasmoid located in .config tryed messing up with some settings and i managed to adjust just the wifi notifications
<InsaneGem01> but for example widget notifications are cut off randomly
<InsaneGem01> lol iven if i try to change the settings in the .qml file
<InsaneGem01> and What about the mouse lag? i suffer an incredible continuos mouse lag
<BluesKaj> I'm not sure what could be causing the cutoff, it's new to me
<InsaneGem01> is there anything i can do about it?
<InsaneGem01> about the mouse lag i mean
<BluesKaj> ok we need your computer hardware and OS details including gpu and installed drivers etc
<InsaneGem01> Okay
<InsaneGem01> i list them
<InsaneGem01> wait a sec
<InsaneGem01> Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<InsaneGem01> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<InsaneGem01> with 5.3.0-26-generic kernel
<InsaneGem01> of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide
<InsaneGem01> i should also mention that i tryed this workaround without success : https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<InsaneGem01> @BluesKaj did you read?
<InsaneGem01> i rewrite my problem in case someone that entered has a solution
<InsaneGem01> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<InsaneGem01> and also i suffer a mouse lag
<InsaneGem01> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-l...
<InsaneGem01> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<InsaneGem01> with 5.3.0-26-generic kernel
<InsaneGem01> of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide
<InsaneGem01> i should also mention that i tryed this workaround without success : https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<subcool> Ok. im sure its a stupid question. But- its beginning to bug me. I cant find any resolutions on google. I have a pair of bluetooth headphones that HAD an audio profile. - It went missing  - AGAIN. I had to install an OS to get it back. I've seen a couple ways to fix it on Debian, but they didnt work. Now im here, and its pretty much the same thing. wth?
<LinuxUser> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<LinuxUser> and also i suffer a mouse lag
<LinuxUser> ← guillermo ha lasciato (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<LinuxUser> InsaneGem01
<LinuxUser> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-l...
<LinuxUser> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<LinuxUser> with 5.3.0-26-generic kernel
<user|72281> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<user|72281> and i also suffer a continuos mouse lag.
<user|72281> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<user|72281> (   of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide   )
<user|72281> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<user|72281> Kernel: 5.3.0-26-generic
<user|72281> i should also mention that i tryed this workaround without success (for mouse lag): https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<user|72281> 16Gb ram and 4gb of swap is it ok?
<user|72281> this channel is useless
<user|72281> no one replies
<user|72281> beautiful Technical questions section
<user|72281> lol
<HELP> I need help with kde
<HELP> can someone help me?
<HELP> please say smth if you read
<subcool> people are alawys here. just ask your question
<Guest87190> okay
<Guest87190> i asked before no one replyed
<Guest87190> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<Guest87190> and i also suffer a continuos mouse lag.
<Guest87190> help pls
<Guest87190> i can't find a fix online
<Guest87190> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Guest87190> (   of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide   )
<Guest87190> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Guest87190> Kernel: 5.3.0-26-generic
<Guest87190> i should also mention that i tryed this workaround without success (for mouse lag): https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<subcool> or that- just leave it here. FI someone knows. they'll answer. Maybe ask again in a few hours if you dont see it in the history anymore.
<subcool> If you have patience and dont mind finding out your answer in a week or two. Post it on the forum.
<subcool> At the same time. you might not get an answer here at all.
<subcool> I often asked the easier things. and no one answers.
<Guest87190> nice
<Guest87190> in the forum similar questions don't have answer
<Guest87190> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<Guest87190> and i also suffer a continuos mouse lag.
<Guest87190> help pls
<Guest87190> i can't find a fix online
<Guest87190> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-l...
<Guest87190> (   of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide   )
<Guest87190> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Good evening/ [insert local time here]! I use Kubuntu 18.04 and want to buy a printer/scanner combination. Any recommendations for specific models which are known to work reliably?
<user|74795> Hi, i have a problem with notifications, i use the system tray plasmoid which is placed in the upper bound of the screen. The problem i have is that the text is cut off when they appear, is there anyworkaround to solve this?
<user|74795> and i also suffer a continuos mouse lag.
<user|74795> Specs: Ryzen 5 3600(CPU), Amd Rx 5700(GPU), regarding the drivers i have the open source drivers that i installed following this online guide:
<user|74795> OS: kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<user|74795> Kernel: 5.3.0-26-generic
<user|74795> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<user|74795> (   of course i followed the OPEN SOURCE part of the guide   )
<user|74795> i should also mention that i tryed this workaround without success (for mouse lag): https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<grampstheold> where do I find print driver for my hp printer
<heavyarms> maybe start here? https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing
<oerheks> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.10+repack0-5 (bionic), package size 1010 kB, installed size 1563 kB
<oerheks> should be installed by default
<heavyarms> yeah, that site I linked said it's probably installed already
<IrcsomeBot2> Hu4n666 was added by: Vedschy
#kubuntu 2020-01-28
<IrcsomeBot2> Justin Morgan was added by: Justin Morgan
<IrcsomeBot2> Itspsp was added by: Itspsp
<IrcsomeBot2> denilson020898 was added by: denilson020898
<lordievader> Good morning
<freiform> Hi, i have a multi monitor setup and Kubuntu a) a) will present the quick screen selection (that should pop up when a new screen is detected) on every restart and b) will not remember my screen settings (i.e. rotation and position of the 2nd monitor)
<franzpow_> Hello all
<franzpow_> Today I am receiving my new laptop with ubuntu 18.04 pre-installed. I want to install kubuntu 19.10. What do you suggest me? Would be good to Erase the current installation and install from zero the new kubuntu 19.10 installation?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @franzpow_, Yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Or just be with Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> And get Kubuntu 20.04 lts in April
<IrcsomeBot2> Patrick Schwalbe was added by: Patrick Schwalbe
<franzpow_> Mmm I would like to start with kubuntu and eventually upgrade to 20.04 in April
<franzpow_> So I just install kubuntu via pendrive installation?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> franzpow: I'd check how much extra is pre-installed. If that ain't so much I'd just dist-upgrade.
<leftist> morning. how do you activate the virtual keyboard for a flip laptop? i see it when i login @ that screen but i cant activate it otherwise
<Dragnslcr> leftist- I don't think you can, unfortunately
<leftist> dragnslcr i had a feeling that was the case. drat
<leftist> i'm going to get it to work.
<leftist> it shows up @ login but unable to use it after....
<leftist> i'm going to work on this.
<Dragnslcr> I think there's a feature request for it, if I remember from the last time I looked
<leftist> heh, that's the most important function for today i would think, not a feature :D
<Dragnslcr> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400071
<ubottu> KDE bug 400071 in general "Virtual keyboard launcher widget" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<leftist> thanks Dragnslcr
<leftist> sheeze that was 2 years ago..
<Dragnslcr> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=virtual%20keyboard
<Dragnslcr> Quite a few reports, so you definitely aren't alone
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> You can enable it with a env var in X session, but iirc it is then annoyingly omnipresent for QR apps and doesn't  work at all for non qt
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> *qt apps
<leftist> Dragnslcr this truely sucks. this must be a significant programming issue if it isn't available today.
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Touchscreen/convertible support for kde is annoyingly not the finished article
<leftist> this is a bummer
<leftist> i never used kde of xfce i preferred mate style but that wm isn't to friendly with touch
<leftist> kubuntu is really well designed and i like it but the issue with virtual keyboard is a problem for me.
<leftist> thanks for the education!
<user|48181> Hi
<user|48181> is it possible install mysql 5.7 in kubuntu 19.04?
<oerheks> seems so, https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco-updates/mysql-server-5.7
<oerheks> (5.7.28-0ubuntu0.19.04.2)
<IrcsomeBot2> . was added by: .
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Fwd from .: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bicode.linuxcommandguide
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Fwd from .: You can try it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Fwd from .: And give feedback for better app.
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VPnxTNla/file_22832.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cqzdfUq2/file_22831.jpg
<pilot-kubuntu> bonjour
<IrcsomeBot2> <BJPGameVideosITA> guys, does anyone know why with this configuration of PS1, sometimes text returns in the beginning of the same line, and going up history is a little bit bugged? … am I missing something? … `PS1='[ \033[00;31m!! You are (g)Root !! \033[00;37m@ \H ] over \W\n\033[05;31m\$\033[00;37m'`
<IrcsomeBot2> <BJPGameVideosITA> nevermind, I already figured out, by looking at some other config on another one of my servers, that executing a color / formatting command in between `\[` and `\]` gives better results... … all tho now I wonder why... can someone please explain me why color / formatting escaped sequences freak out when not executed in between escaped curly brackets?
<iLikeuser-mode> hi guys i need help, i can't install user-mode-linux package?
<iLikeuser-mode> !*
<iLikeuser-mode> do you know if this is because ubuntu 18.04 is now unsupported or what?
<iLikeuser-mode> if i do sudo apt install user-mode-linux it says it can't find such packages
<iLikeuser-mode> try to believe
<iLikeuser-mode> can someone help me?
<oerheks> iLikeuser-mode, Deleted on 2019-05-23 by Steve Langasek
<oerheks> unsupportable in Ubuntu, requires sync with upstream version of 'linux' package and is unmaintained.
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-mode-linux/+publishinghistory
<oerheks> dead project, use KVM for virtualisation?
<iLikeuser-mode> man , it is because i am using a program made by my professor, and it requires user-mode-linux because it is based on it
<iLikeuser-mode> the program is called umlnetsym
<iLikeuser-mode> repository on sourceforge: https://sourceforge.net/projects/umlnetsym/files/
<iLikeuser-mode> and i think there's no other way, anyway this program is quite old but seems that my professors wants to stick on it anyway
<iLikeuser-mode> i don't know if maybe with kvm i can solve that
<iLikeuser-mode> what do you think?
<iLikeuser-mode> @oerheks
<oerheks> i think kvm is not suitable for that
<iLikeuser-mode> ok thanks
<franzpow_> Hi all! I installed kubuntu on my new laptop and formatted the ssd. Btw now I have the grub installed that asks me if I wanna boot the system with ubuntu
<franzpow_> Is there a way to remove the boot picker when I start the pc?
<franzpow_> I bought it with ubuntu 18.04 preinstalled
<diogenes_> franzpow_, try: grub-customizer.
<franzpow_> Apt get grub-customizer?
<diogenes_> franzpow_, apt install grub-customizer
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> if I install 18.04 LTS do I have to reinstall for the next release 20.04 when it comes out or I could update with apt dist-upgrade?
<ncuxo> because with apt dist-upgrade I've upgraded my 19.04 to 19.10
<ncuxo> I'm not sure if it is the same for the LTS versions
<kubuntu_> hit it fergie
<user|19654> Hi, could I use kubuntu on an intel x5-z8350 cpu with 2 gb of ram?
<user|19654> it's a low power cpu at 1.44 ghz clock speed
<franzpow_> Ok, I removed grub with grub-customizer
<franzpow_> And now I have just the terminal style window
<franzpow_> What command I have to execute to start kubuntu? I think I made a mistake
<atenalux> buonasera
<atenalux> !list
<ubottu> atenalux: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tarelerulz> can you watch Hulu, Amazon prime and netflix ?
<tarelerulz> Alll in the browser chrome or firefox.
<Roey> hello.  why is it that when I get a phone text, with KDE Connect, my screen fills up with like 9-16 notification pop-ups all showing the same message?  Is this a known bug?  Has it been addressed in the newer kde connect?  (I'm on Kubuntu 19.10 over here)
#kubuntu 2020-01-29
<Roey> ok, looks like my issues with KDE-Connect have been addressed in the new version, 1.4.  Kubuntu 19.10 ships with KDE-Connect 1.3.5.. when will this get updated to 1.4?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> Star254 was added by: Star254
<IrcsomeBot2> <Star254> anyone to send kubuntu setup please 18.04.3
<lordievader> Erm, what? Star254, what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Alabalistic> Hi
<Alabalistic> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> hi Alabalistic
<Alabalistic> I can't wait for the new 20.04 to come
<BluesKaj> I'm running it right now, but I'm not 'on the job'
<Alabalistic> 19.10 for me, I love it so much that I can jump on LTS
<Alabalistic> such a big improvement since 18.04
<IrcsomeBot2> Gh was added by: Gh
<tim_tank> Hello, everyone.
<franzpow_> Is it possible to have two wine version installed on the same machine without breaking anything?
<BluesKaj> don't think so
<MichaH> @franzpow: No idea about your goal. But you could give a try to PlayOnLinux, this allows different setups for different application, f.e. appl.1 with WIN-XP plus driverA, appl. 2 with WIN-7 and driverB and driverC. Furthermore, you can kill any PlayOnLinux-Setup, without destroying the others.
<diogenes_> franzpow_, it is totally possible with PlayOnLinux.
<Alabalistic> there is also Docker container https://hub.docker.com/r/scottyhardy/docker-wine/
<diogenes_> also you can just grab wine binaries pre-compiled.
<franzpow_> I use also Q4wine
<franzpow_> But I had problems with vst plugins and bitwig. These plugin worked with no problem on wine 4 but now I have another pc,another version of wine (5.0) and another version of bitwig
<franzpow_> The vst plugin is working without opening it in bitwig but, when I try to open the gui in Bitwig, it does not open
<MichaH> In PlayOnLinux you can define for each application, which wine version shall be used
<franzpow_> I should try that. I am confused because I don't know which program causes the problem
<franzpow_> Because wine open with no problems the vst, but bitwig can't anymore
<franzpow> How to
<franzpow> Know if the problem comes from bitwig or wine version?
<franzpow> J
<jukebohi> I installed some language packs because the system kept on saying they are incomplete. I was looking for proofing tools
<jukebohi> I'm not happy with having parts of my UI in Finnish. How do I make the system use English?
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, look in system-settings>regional settings>language
<cart_man> Hey how can I reset plasma if it locks up? If I use virtual desktops on a NVidia GFX it for some reason locks it up
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Check out "Linux Command Guide" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bicode.linuxcommandguide
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Check out "Linux Command Guide" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bicode.linuxcommandguide
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Check out "Linux Command Guide" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bicode.linuxcommandguide
<IrcsomeBot2> <.> Check out "Linux Command Guide" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bicode.linuxcommandguide
<IrcsomeBot2> <daganmcgregor> 10 downloads and no reviews.  Where did you find this app?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi!
<EvilRoey> Kubuntu 19.10 ships with KDE-Connect 1.3.5.. when will this get updated to 1.4?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: ^
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: The most preferred language is American English, but still some programs use Finnish.
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, non default programs from a finnish repos no doubt
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: nope. Inkscape from distro repo
<jukebohi> Seems I need to remove Finnish and logout and in
<BluesKaj> uk repos?
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: I have not modified the default repos on this 18.04.3
<jukebohi> I have added for spotify, opera and such, but not modified what came with the system (at least as far as I can remember)
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, which location did you use when installing the OS
<jukebohi> Finnish kbrd, English language
<jukebohi> I was in Finland if you actually asking for that
<BluesKaj> ok which location did you choose rather
<jukebohi> I chose Finland obviously to get the correct timezone
<BluesKaj> right, Ive seen this issue before , but I've forgotten the workaround, since there's no real solution settings-wise iirc
<BluesKaj> just checking, but are you sure your sources.list is UK or US repos, if not installing non-default packages will result in Finnish versions
<BluesKaj> anyway, i have to leave, good luck
<IrcsomeBot2> <Swift110> Hey all
<exell> Can anyone tell me where the programs go when you download them through "Discover"?
<stealth__> halllo
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @exell, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<mrak> hi all, any one can help me how to setup so  ctrl alt t opens terminator instead of console?
<jtatria> hello all. I'm trying to get render offloading to work using an nvidia card and the 435 driver, but I can't get it to work. Anyone has a working xorg.conf I can use as example?
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @mrak, That entirely depends on which distro/desktop you're using.  The basics of it tho are as follows: Find your system's "control panel" type application and seek out the "global hotkeys" (note that these may not be exact names, again depending on the system, but they represent the places you're trying to find).  Once you find where your system lets you configure your global hotkeys, you want to look around in there for the
<IrcsomeBot2> `<ctrl><alt><t>` combination and look at what the settings are there.  If they're complex at all, then be sure to copy/paste or write them down somewhere, just in case you need to revert back for some reason.  Now you've done all that?  Cool.  Now just change it to fit your current need.
<Roey> hi!
<bprompt> allo
<Roey> heyhey
<Roey> so got a question for you, bprompt
<bprompt> Hay Bartender!!! said the horse at the bar
<Roey> I'm on Kubuntu 19.10, and kde connect is 1.3.5.  KDE Connect 1.4 is out.. when would it come to Kubuntu? Would it come to Kubuntu 19.10, necessarily? How would I find out?
<bprompt> hmmm that I dunno, I'd think it'll be in the next LTS for sure, that'd be at end of April
<Roey> oh ok
<Roey> so 20.04 then
<Roey> ok
<bprompt> hmmm well, you can always compile it  yourself, or check around for a compiled version
<Roey> right
<keithzg-M> Roey: No promises, but that also might make it into Kubuntu via the Backports PPA the next time there's a KDE Apps release?
<Roey> I was thinking about the backports ppa
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> I couldn't find it though
<bprompt> pkgs.org is a good spot to check for compiled .deb packages, however https://pkgs.org/download/connect query only shows 1.3.5 even on backports
<keithzg-M> Yeah, I wouldn't hold out hope until 20.04 rolls around. And if somehow KDE Connect 1.4 doesn't make it in there, then I'm sure it'll pop up in Backports.
 * keithzg-M is still hoping for a fix for VPNs and UDP multicasting, or bluetooth support finally landing, though, and sadly KDE Connect is unusable for him at work until then :(
<keithzg-M> Although that being said, looking at the publication date of the 1.3.5 packages in the Backports PPA, maybe it won't be long!
<keithzg-M> (The venerable Rik seems to have published 1.3.5 there not long after it was released)
<bprompt> what's so better for 1.4 anyway?  I mean, I don't use it, but I'd think 1.3.5 is alrite
<Roey> keithzg, bprompt: aye, ok
<Roey> bprompt: 1.4 fixes issues with receiving text messages
<Roey> so like, right now, when I get a phone text, my screen gets festooned with nine pop-up notifications all saying the same message
<Roey> that's been fixed in 1.4
<Roey> they switched to a standard handler instead of one they had rolled themselves
<bprompt> alrity :)
<keithzg-M> Aww shucks, all this made me remember to check for an app for my SailfishOS phone, which does easy USB networking, but apparently the Sailfish Connect app doesn't work via that connection, so I'm still SOL!
<Roey> bpr
<Roey> doh
<Roey> keithzg-M: btw... do you know of any app that does XML to text conversions?
<Roey> or XML to CSV conversions?
<Roey> I can export my messages off my phone to XML files.. and via the Verizon web site, I can just download them as CSV
<Roey> but I want a solution that doesn't gothrough the verizon web site
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @Roey, You could probably hack something up in Python if you know a bit of coding.  The Python standard library has modules to parse both XML and CSV.
<Roey> yeah I figured
<keithzg-M> Yeah, a bespoke script would be necessary one way or another, it's not like XML is always a set of tabular data so it's not like your use-case here is universal to XML.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @Roey, On the bright side, Python's fun to learn, and super-useful once learned, so well worth the effort and time.
<keithzg-M> And if you want it in just "text" . . . just open it in a text editor, it's all plaintext ;)
<Roey> blooalien ya don't say? :)
<Roey> keithzg-M: well yes :P
<Roey> I'd
<Roey> I'd have to re-acquaint myself with the XML DOM parser in python
#kubuntu 2020-01-30
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Also, once you've created you a script that does what you want, you can add all kinda bells and whistles to dump the same data in other formats, too.  JSON, Markdown, whatever...
<keithzg-M> Depending on what format you want it in in the end, though, a simple set of find-and-replace rules might be all you need! But yeah, blooalien's right, if you've got a Python (or other) script that actually ingests and understands the XML your phone dumps out, then that makes it nicely easy to then choose and fiddle with how you output it again.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @Roey, I personally prefer a third-party library called BeautifulSoup for parsing HTML/XML tho.  It's easier to work with, I think.
<Roey> blooalien: I've used it for scraping web sites before
<Roey> beautifulsoup
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Ya, it's a good one.  Fairly easy to rip the XML up into usable little bits.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> More'n more, Python's turning into my first choice for wrangling any kinda data in any sorta creative ways.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Just started to learn DBus in Python last night.  That one's gonna lead to a ton of fun for me, seein' as how so MANY apps in Kubuntu export a DBus interface.
<Roey> IrcsomeBot2: like which ones are you thinking
 * keithzg-M kindof hates BeautifulSoup since a core component of the build system at work is stuck on Python 2.7 due to some BeautifulSoup complications, grrr
<Roey> er
<Roey> blooalien: like, which ones specifically?
<Roey> keithzg-M: eeeeek I thought they had migrated it to python3 by now???
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @IrcsomeBot, They can't upgrade to BS4?
<Roey> aren't most packages migrated to python3 by now?
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Pretty sure the latest BeautifulSoup is totally Python3 friendly last I checked?
<keithzg-M> Yeah it's the upgrade to BS4 that's the problem, breaks some specific things for us apparently
<keithzg-M> So we're stuck on an older BS version, which is BS :P
<keithzg-M> blooalien: DBus and Python is great, on my SailfishOS phone there's currently no working Google Hangouts client so I installed the cli client "hangups" via `pip`. And despite running in a terminal, it still gives me standard notifications! I haven't checked but I'm sure that's via DBus.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @Roey, Like which apps export a DBus interface to talk to?  A whole mess of 'em.  Install `qdbusviewer` (it it isn't already) and look around both the system and session bus'es.  :)
<Roey> blooalien: hmm, I suppose
<keithzg-M> Yeah any application that's a good citizen uses DBus :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Ouch.  That's harsh.  They need to fix their codebase.  Python 2 is basically dead.  :)
<Roey> I wish Hexchat did dbus
<Roey> or wiat maybe it does some bus, I forget
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Various bits of KDE itself exports a mess of super-useful DBus interfaces, too.
<keithzg-M> blooalien: That's what I've been saying for ages, but I mean, we also still use a bugtracker whose last supported Ubuntu Server version is 12.04 so, it's possible that the engineers at my work are a little change-phobic . . .
<keithzg-M> blooalien: Oh I well know! I've used and abused that much myself in the past, great way to tie things together in bespoke ways.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, OUCH!  Super-not-good from a security viewpoint.  Change is inevitable and unavoidable, therefore patching against old bugs and new security holes by keeping everything updated as much as humanly possible is always a good deal for all.
<keithzg-M> True, although for our old bugtracker there's not a HUGE amount of issue. I mean, we don't even use passwords to log into it, so it's not like there's much more that could be done via some security exploit ;)
<keithzg-M> I'm also running it in a VM, on a physical machine that does nothing other than run that one VM, haha
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Reminds me a lot of the old ARexx scripting/messagebus on Commodore AmigaOS back in the day.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Ya, specially on an internal network, but in those sorts of cases, a good automated backup setup (or as you're doing, a VM, periodic snapshots) is still good practice.  :)
<keithzg-M> I mean in all honesty if the old system suddenly got taken out somehow and we lost a bunch . . . maybe then finally people would give up on it :P
 * keithzg-M literally has a fresh, always-up-to-date Phabricator instance running too, and has transitioned a number of projects to it, but those damned stubborn engineers . . .
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Something like that, the only excuse I can think of for upgrading (if it's living in some secured space like that) would be if I had found something superior enough in every way to make the time spent upgrading worth it.  ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Then I'd set it up on a secondary system and wire it through some hacky Python API to the old system until the last of the stubborns had migrated to the new better setup.  :)
<keithzg-M> I mean it's a terrible, archaic bugtracker. The most immediately obvious annoying part is how what it shows with the preview of a comment isn't how the comment will actually be displayed once submitted. And then every time you edit a comment (which you might have to multiple times, since there's no telling how things'll look until you submit!) it emails all participants in that bug. And that's just the start of the woes .
<keithzg-M> . .
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Looks like I can manage `systemd` via DBus.  That might be useful for user-service units especially.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Ouch.  Sounds like time to move to self-hosted Gitea.  ;)
<keithzg-M> Well the database is backed up automatically quite often, and I've written an entire (improved) read-only frontend to it in PHP, and a setup for searching and listing from both the old Fogbugz instance and the new Phabricator instance, so now it's just a matter of waiting for folks to glacially-slowly switch over, or more likely them all to mostly stay on Fogbugz til it dies :P
<keithzg-M> And hahahaha, Gitea would be useless for us! You're making the naive assumption that our projects generally use something as modern as Git ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Set up a fancy little Gitea on a Raspberry Pi inna corner and migrate 'em over one by one.  LOL
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Start hacking prominent links to the new setup you've got right into the pages of the old setup?  Maybe even put 'em in blinky red and yellow text like old Geocities pages?  Hehehe
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Gitea with Git-LFS support enabled is super sweet tho.  Just sayin'...
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Hide it behind a nice nginx/squidcache setup and...
<keithzg-M> Well if I go that far I risk angering the top engineer of them all at my work, my boss! Although I did hack in links to the read-only site from it.
 * keithzg-M personally far prefers Phabricator's interface to Giteas though
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @IrcsomeBot, Won't lie...  Phabricator does look pretty slick.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> I'm mostly just a fan of Gitea because it's easy as hell to setup even on a modest system like a Pi, or a VPS, and my needs for such software tend to the modest side.  :)
<keithzg-M> I like Phabricator so much I run a personal instance too, heh, although I use less of the bugtracking and code hosting there and more of the hierarchical wiki and the meme storage ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> @keithzg-M, Right on.  I'ma big fan of self-hostable options.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Nice to be able to keep some degree of control over one's data...  :)
<keithzg-M> Yeah, definitely.
 * keithzg-M also runs his own Nextcloud instance, his own Matrix server, his own Fediverse server . . . not email though, email is just too annoying :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Nextcloud is EPIC
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Been eyeballin' Fediverse stuff and Matrix for a while now.  Just ain't gotten around to tryin' either except as a user of other's servers.
<keithzg-M> It's probably most useful to use the Fediverse as part of an existing server; I'm only running my own since the instance I was previously on, which had a great community, is kindof dying due to its mods of Mastodon being incompatible with current upstream and the admin having too busy of a life to maintain it anymore. So I fired up a personal Pleroma instance (which is much less documented but way simpler and lighter to
<keithzg-M> set up than Mastodon with its bazillion dependencies, as always seems to be true with Ruby stuff).
<keithzg-M> (Pleroma is written in Elixir, I think? Some fun weird thing. Certainly seems lighter than Ruby projects, heh.)
<keithzg-M> Although I run my own Matrix server I'm piggybacking off the matrix.org bridge to Freenode to talk right now, heh. But overall even if one doesn't join any Matrix channels, it makes for a very reliable mobile IRC client!
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Pleroma...  Hmmm...  I think I have that bookmarked.
<IrcsomeBot2> <blooalien> Yea, I think Pleroma is the one I was actually lookin' at.
<e|f> Hi.  I have an ACER Aspire laptop.  Recently wiped it of Windows and installed Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS from a burned DVD ISO.  Now the computer goes into a loop on boot.  Shows the ACER screen, then a few lines of text too fast to read, then reboots.  I've checked the BIOS and Boot menu.  Shows "Linplus lite."  Any thoughts on a fix?  Thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning
<wilson31> Hi, anyone knows that plasma-browser-integration support plasma 5.12?
<franzpow_> Hello! how to enable permission onn copying files into usr/share directory?
<franzpow_> I know about chmod but I don't know how to use it
<diogenes_> franzpow_, what do you mean permissions? you don't want to mess up with permissions, you just want to use: sudo cp file /usr/share/xyz
<franzpow_> Oh, so basically if I want to move some folders to usr/share/xyz I just executr sudo cp file?
<diogenes_> franzpow_, for files: sudo cp file /usr/share/xyz, for folders: sudo cp -r foldername /usr/share/xyz
<diogenes_> so remember to put -r when you copy a folder.
<franzpow_> Ok I will try that later. Thank you diogenes_
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<franzpow> BluesKaj: hello
<BluesKaj> hi franzpow
<franzpow> diogenes_ Thank you. It worked
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot2> <theraize> Hi.  How to access a window desktop remotely from kubuntu
<diogenes_> theraize, via teamviewer or anydesk, i prefer anydesk.
<diogenes_> theraize. there is also google chrome remote thing.
<franzpow> Personally I use vnc
<franzpow> And I think that is good
<IrcsomeBot2> <theraize> No i cant use these , it is a terminal server ..
<franzpow_> Hey BluesKaj you sent me a link to a website about upgrading wine to 5.0, i can't find it anymore. I solved the problems I had yesterday but, several installations, now "wine --versions" says that I have installed wine 4.0.2 (!!!)
<franzpow_> I would like to try again to update safely to 5.0 without  breaking again my vst bridge
<franzpow_> BluesKaj: can you help me?
<BluesKaj> franzpow_, it's simple, just do a search in your browser history for wine 5 like I did :-)  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2020/01/install-wine-5-0-stable-ubuntu-18-04-19-10/
<franzpow_> Mmmm i did not find it! I was searching in the browser history
<franzpow_> Infact, I think you sent me this link! https://itsfoss.com/wine-5-release/
<franzpow_> Because here it is explained how to remove the old version!
<franzpow_> Thank you anyway and sorry to have bothered you :-)
<IrcsomeBot2> Alang59 was added by: Alang59
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alang59> Hello
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alang59> Someone has tutorials to make Plasma look like Unity ?
<IrcsomeBot2> josebenaque was added by: josebenaque
<oerheks> sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop # logout, change to unity, login, voila
<trakinas> oerheks: hehehehehe!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alang59> @oerheks, Lol. This is not funny.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alang59> @Alang59, I'm even not in Ubuntu. I'm using Solus Plasma.
#kubuntu 2020-01-31
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @Alang59, Use Latte Dock, it has a setting for the Unity layout.
<hello_kde> Hi, I want to upgrade plasma on my kubuntu 18.04
<hello_kde> Can I follow this article? https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-14-2-available-in-cosmic-backports-ppa/
<hello_kde> $ lsb_release -aNo LSB modules are available.Distributor ID: UbuntuDescription:    Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTSRelease:        18.04Codename:       bionic
<hello_kde> plasmashell 5.12.9
<user|5699> I am having some trouble installing kubuntu
<user|5699> can anyone help me
<user|5699> Im getting an input/output error
<DarwinElf> where's best (other than here unless you want me to ask again with full details) for questions about drivers not loading in kernel (that used to: ) Ask Ubuntu, Ubuntu Bugs on Launchpad, or Ubuntu Forums (or Kubuntu ones, the variant I use?)
<DarwinElf> and if I have a ubuntu.com account can I open a Kubuntu Forums profile with the same account?
<yang_> #ubuntu
<Qik> why arent gnome gtk language packs installed by default ?
<Qik> i had to install it manually
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> The Kubuntu Forums are independent of the ubuntu forums (and ubuntu.com accounts).
<Guest28997> hello
<HighMemoryDaemon> Is anyone able to get Firefox to use Dolphin dialogs? It keeps using the GNOME file manager instead. :(
<HighMemoryDaemon> I even changed /usr/share/applications/defaults.list inode/directory entry but it did not help (even after reboot)
<HighMemoryDaemon> Solved: GTK_USE_PORTAL=1 firefox
<IrcsomeBot2> Rusty Nail was added by: Rusty Nail
<guilherme_> salve salve quebrada
<guilherme_> alguem??
#kubuntu 2020-02-01
<AcerTinyCO> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding freeze on screen after sleep in Kubuntu 1910
<AcerTinyCO> everytime I enter after suspension, the system freezes totally
<liseth> Hi there, Why the System Information stays on loading, but no info is retrived? seen i different laptop machines
<liseth> As seen here https://imgur.com/BGt7RmC
<Jake1138> hey
<IrcsomeBot> notdidar was added by: notdidar
<leaftype> Do you guys knows a way to look at all virtual desktops the same way you can look at activities?
<leaftype> meta+q shows me activities... but I prefer pager
<franzpow_> Hello. I have an old Radeon 6490M. I overclocked my cpu from bios but I noticed that it's much harder to overclock a gpu on Linux. I found amd catalyst  drivers on the AMD website and I was wondering if there is the possibility, via official software, to overclock the gpu
<franzpow_> I never changed my drivers. I assume that I have the latest mesa driver installed for my gpu?
<franzpow_> Would it be better or worse to install the old 2015 amd drivers?
<siltaz> hi
<siltaz> anyone there ?
<IrcsomeBot> soles2006 was added by: soles2006
<IrcsomeBot> <soles2006> Hi
<siltaz> wassup
<IrcsomeBot> <soles2006> tell me to the clever, I have a problem with the distribution of the WiFi access point making as shown in the article
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<fuze> (kubuntu 19.10 64 bit) i removed nvidia drivers and im using noveou but desktop effects arent working and my second monitor is black. how can i fix?
<fuze> On I removed vesa and fbdev now I can’t boot https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JgSsDjTK/1580573844.JPG
<fuze> ok i managed to boot by reinstalling in recovery mode
<kalibit_> hola
<azx> Hey guys, just installed kubuntu and the issue i'm having right now is that when i go into audio in the system tray my audio device is there ,and when i change the volume slider it makes sounds
<azx> but audio is not playing through this device
<azx> I set it to default
<azx> alright it sorted itself out, thanks anyway!
<azx> I've noticed on my 4k display the text in the web browser and other windows are quite small
<azx> is there a way to adjust this?
<azx> hexchat seems to be doing fine, but firefox has very tiny fonts and etc
<azx> i can increase the zoom in browser, but is there a way to adjust this system wide?
<azx> the installation dialogs were very tiny as well
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> azx, force your font dpi to 144 or higher.  Close and reopen apps to test sizing.
<azx> ok, thank you! where can i access dpi settings?
#kubuntu 2020-02-02
<azx> Ircsomebot: Thanks! adjusted the DPI, but the tabs area of the firefox window is still quite small
<azx> is there any way i can increase the sizing of that slightly?
<Alabalistic> settings in firefox
<Alabalistic> tune the fonts up
<lulof> Hi, Im trying to dual boot my laptop with kubuntu and windows, but my screen flickers when i'm using linux, I have found many graphic solutions but none of them work,
<IrcsomeBot> uciteljpn uciteljpn was added by: uciteljpn uciteljpn
<atenalux> !list
<ubottu> atenalux: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<csdgsdd> jhgnchcg
<theluke> nice
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> another russian having fun
<franzpow_> Mmm I am having a lot of xruns
<franzpow_> Sorry this was mean to be sent to kubuntu-offtopic
<kaczor> \quit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can checkout any time you like... but you can never leave...
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @DarinMiller, Bloody hell.  Now I gotta pause my movie and play that song.  You suck.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 😭
